# Official:  He's got the whole world in his hands thread.



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 3, 2016)

*Official RoidBrock Thread - - Part 67*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

this match is lit!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Great WOMENS match here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Not that its been hard, but yeah there stealing the show.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Great Match in general


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Currently *women* taking #2 match of the night



The branding has change, dawg. 



Raiden said:


> lol in before ric was busted open by that



*keks*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Great match. Fucking sick of Flair's interference though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

inB4 Bayley


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

not ashamed to say that was my fav match so far. well done.

terminate the rest of the divas with immediate effect.

also, charlotte was always going to win, no surprise here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

MATCH OF THE NIGHT.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Rick didn't need to involve himself in that match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE swerve where Charlotte retains.




Zen-aku said:


>



Why so glum, chum? You were right!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane O Mac our only hope


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Sasha win  probably win the belt tommorow.

Damn good match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The wrong woman won though. It was supposed to be Sasha's night.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Dirtiest Player in the Game


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

camera team fucking up again


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

So even in this match a Partimer  is the one to get the spotlight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

holy shet. WWE Title type of fire works. Division is legit.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Wifi at my uni is absolutely horrible. Just lost my video.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

The more reactions I see the more I feel like Ryder's surprise win was the WWE's lone bone thrown to the IWC.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane/Taker time.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoping Shane doesn't slip and hurt himself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

So are they skipping the Battle Royal


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Fantastic match, pretty good finish. Bumhurt that I am now 4 for 8, tho.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker match before Kalisto match


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

You realise how big that stadium is when you see the other arenas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> So are they skipping the Battle Royal



Oh right. Forgot about that.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Undertaker match before Kalisto match



Kalisto won on the preshow already.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Am I presumptious in thinking that the winner of this match pretty much confirms the winner of the main event?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish  2m2 minutes ago
"Follow that," - @MsCharlotteWWE, @BeckyLynchWWE & @SashaBanksWWE 
"No thanks," - @WWERomanReigns & @TripleH 
#WrestleMania


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Am I presumptious in thinking that the winner of this match pretty much confirms the winner of the main event?



If Shane were to win, couldn't he just change the main event?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

This video package is sick.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Gonna be taker win, surprise iwc darling winning battle royal, Roman win.
Gonna be worst mania ever. Only 2 rewatchable matches.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

So is Shane going to kill himself from the top rope or is undertaker finally going break a hip from these matches?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> holy shet. WWE Title type of fire works. Division is legit.



Divas Revolution is dead, long live Women's Revolution.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2016)

I was right about jericho that is all


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

To Recap

*Jericho vs styles: Partimer won

NEw day vs league of nations: NEw day lost, but its ok no one will remember that cause a bunch of partimers came out and humiliated both teams

Dean vs Brock: Partimer won

Divas triple threat: Ric was the deciding factor

Up next: Two part timers in one of the most popular matches there is

then HHH a part timer vs Roman Reigns

Oh and lets not forget that All Important Rock Promo that we HAVE TO HAVE*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

If Shane wins can't he just remove the whole "final Wrestlemania" clause from Undertaker?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

WOAH!!!
Shane still has it in him to jump off of shit?!


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't die Shane.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn I'm surprised they called Undertaker a b still on television.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Liddle Shane-o's


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Indeed Trollbias.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane like "Lookit my *SONS*, Trips!"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

SHANE IS FIGURATIVELY WAVING HIS DICK AROUND IN FRONT OF THE AUDIENCE!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Look at the Baby Macs


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Mini McMahons


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

There's 3 things The Nose wish he had


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Linda McMahon sighting


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane even have a hotter wife than The Nose


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> If Shane were to win, couldn't he just change the main event?



Even if he were to win, I don't think WWE would think that far ahead. Matches tend to kinda happen independent of each other when positions of power are involved.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Timer starts now, how long Taker's gonna take to get to the ring.

over/under 2:30 ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Is that a lesser demon Taker on the ramp?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait Linda is here and not up on Connecticut trying and failing on a senate run for the millionth time?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Timer starts now, how long Taker's gonna take to get to the ring.
> 
> over/under 2:30 ?



I'll shoot for 4. Ramp's pretty big.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

No lie JBL has been spitting some good commentary tonight. "Goodbye kiss" had me dying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Wait Linda is here and not up on Connecticut trying and failing on a senate run for the millionth time?



The Network costed her Election money


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, wait, the Cell. 4:30


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker is legit gassed from that ramp walk


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Who booked this match? Did they bring Russo for Mania? Or did the crack come tainted? I don't understand how this happens.

You signed Sting! And used him in a Terminator promo match against Trips? What. The. Fuck!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane's kids must be pissing themselves


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Lmao undertaker's entrance long af


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

emachina said:


> Who booked this match? Did they bring Russo for Mania? Or did the crack come tainted? I don't understand how this happens.
> 
> You signed Sting! And used him in a Terminator promo match against Trips? What. The. Fuck!



You don't know what you want.

YOU WANTED HAITCH VS STING DAMMIT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker needs to bring back his cycle for these entrances


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

emachina said:


> Who booked this match? Did they bring Russo for Mania? Or did the crack come tainted? I don't understand how this happens.
> 
> You signed Sting! And used him in a Terminator promo match against Trips? What. The. Fuck!



They have Sami Zayne and Keven Owens on the roster and yet couldn't give them a match


your in Texas and you couldn't capitalize on Kalisto being a Luchadore

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Totitos said:


> You don't know what you want.
> 
> YOU WANTED HAITCH VS STING DAMMIT



Well I did enjoy Nash selling a quad tear.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane dancing around.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

"The key to this match is air. The longer the match goes on, the more air Undertaker loses"

Did they just acknowledge Undertaker gets gassed easy these days?
Fuck your gimmick, Mark.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

If shane looses this is a waist of time

If shane wins that means  Shane >Bray Wyatt and CM punk


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

this is weird already


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> They have Sami Zayne and Keven Owens on the roster and yet couldn't give them a match
> 
> 
> your in Texas and you couldn't capitalize on Kalisto being a Luchadore
> ...



I hope they're doing a slow burn build for Zayne and Owens. For an epic SS match.

But who am I kidding? They'll fuck it up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane grey hair legit makes him look like he has a Mohawk from behind


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> If shane looses this is a waist of time
> 
> If shane wins that means  Shane >Bray Wyatt and CM punk



Also it means Shane > Undertaker's entire legacy, since UT beat Bray when he had his fucking powers.

Also, it means Shane = Bork.

Holy shit, is this a build for someone finally managing to believably defeat Jimmy Johns?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone is interfering.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane will win with Cena's help.

Calling it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

SHANE JUST SOLD AN UNALTERED LAST RIDE!?
Whhhhyyy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

A grown as 60 year old man wearing mascara


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Match flaccid as fuck. It needs another factor. Vince to come out?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane with the triangle choke


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit match dry af. 

lol Shane using submission.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

"Everybody Talks Too Much"


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane putting up more of a fight than Dean.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane's taking these bumps like he never left.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Come to think of it...they could have made Lesnar's match hell in a hell and this a street fight lol.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously though, people wanted to see Taker vs Sting?


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane is Bork.

Bork is Shane.

Have they ever been photographed together?


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though, people wanted to see Taker vs Sting?



More than this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Shane putting up more of a fight than Dean.



This is sadly true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker baited so easily. He's supposed to be a legend.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Haha these guys age is showing. Yeah don't mean to ruin the match for anyone but this should have def been a street fight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

I wanted to see Brock vs Bryan more than a Sting vs Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though, people wanted to see Taker vs Sting?



It's for the spectacle. The Epic Showdown of it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane Scrappy as fuck


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though, people wanted to see Taker vs Sting?



Def more than sting vs haitch and taker vs shane. Yes.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

This match is awful.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker Screwed Undertaker


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

emachina said:


> Shane is Bork.
> 
> Bork is Shane.
> 
> Have they ever been photographed together?



The headcanon of Shane being a wrestling Bruce Banner and turning into Bork when he has one too many energy drinks.

Would definitely explain Bork's booking issues. Pretty easy to win every match when you're a McMahon.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeez. shit lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

>Scorpion Death Lock. 

Welp. That's as close as we're gonna get to Taker vs. Sting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Coast to Coast baby


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Totitos said:


> Def more than sting vs haitch and taker vs shane. Yes.



This too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

I dunno i kinda like this match for the story.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Totitos said:


> Def more than sting vs haitch and taker vs shane. Yes.



The match is awful, but just look at Taker. Do you really think putting him in the ring with a broken veteran would improve things to a significant degree? Last good Wrestlemania match from Taker was against Punk I believe, several years ago.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Taker getting hazard pay for having to carry Shane so much?

Come on, that reversal to a sharp shooter. Taker's winner salesmen of the year for that one.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Coast to Coast incoming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

------------------------------

Coast to Coast


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeez, can Shane do this?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker's got glassy eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker's look is scaring me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

East coast meets west coast


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like shane Hit undertakers  Dong


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Woah, he jumped the distance and then some!

...He missed, but still, I'm impressed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

The only McMahon with any athletic genes


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane's gonna climb the Cell!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker got genuinely  hurt by that I think. fuck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The only McMahon with any athletic genes



And he didn't to take any roids


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

This can't end well.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

...Oh fuck....
...he's not seriously going to do what I think he is.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

"This is awesome!"
I *guess*.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> ...Oh fuck....
> ...he's not seriously going to do what I think he is.


The spotmonkey in Shane gonna risk it all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Hard to enjoy when you're in constant fear of shit going terribly wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh god Shane is gonna jump off the top of the cage....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The spotmonkey in Shane gonna risk it all



The spotmonkey in Shane is old as fuck, tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

The top of the cage is banned by Vince tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> The top of the cage is banned by Vince tho


Vince about to lose the company to Shane tho


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

lmao wtffff.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm cringing as hard as I can....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Actually that's legit the most logical and realistic reversal and reaction to a move I have ever seen


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record women's triple threat still a better match. If taker could still wrestle this match would be tits.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

God takers fate :sad


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker looking flabby and sick.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

MASAKA, SHANE DONT DO IT.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane is a McMahon, he is not bound to those rules.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Aren't shots to the head banned?


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

noooooo they wont


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Actually that's legit the most logical and realistic reversal and reaction to a move I have ever seen



Fair statement is fair. Better than what I envisioned happening.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> For the record women's triple threat still a better match. If taker could still wrestle this match would be tits.



I dont disagree but this match is pretty good from a pshycologic stand point


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck it he's gonna do it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane. Stop. Shane.... STOP!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane gonna commit seppoku to atone for his father's sins


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

wtf lol. These guys are too old for this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

What did Vince tell Punk about going to UFC event? Somebody's gonna die? Welp....


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

No shane not in front of your kids!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

STOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!!!!!


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Foley moment incoming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Did Taker move?


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane's dead.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

For the love of Mankind.

Fucking hell Shane you're insane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. SHANE IS DEDDDDDDDDDD!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKCKCK
I'VE CRINGED HARDER THAN I EVER HAVE!!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Old spot monkey


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

what the flying fuck lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker should give him the match. holy fuck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus A Christ


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane only one who gives a shit it wrestlemania


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

YOU ARE FUCKING 50 YEARS OLD YOU STUPID FUCK!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd full of sick fucks.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

That got my heart racing. I was scared that he'd miss and break.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

Just look at Shanes face .


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane > Dean


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker is concerned as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck it. Shane should win.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean wish he had the balls as heavy as shane


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Undertaker using Reigns wrestling technique of laying around for 80% of the match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah. Someone get Shane to a hospital ASAP


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

I hate this.
I can't tell if that shaking is Shane selling or not.



The Mad King said:


> Dean wish he had the balls as heavy as shane



Dean and Rollins fell from halfway up. Shane fucking jumps off the top, because fuck you.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh. Booooo. I wanted a Shane led Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Shane almost died for nothing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Stupid set up for a match ever


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shane > Dean



Dean is a Beta Jobber.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

now for roman to look strong.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker needs medical attention. Get those heart paddle thingies George a looney uses all the time.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

godamnit Network stream


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Shit, did JBL just says sports? Vince aint gonna be happy.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

That match was ass.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shane almost died for nothing.



It's pretty BS. I am now 5/9 and not all that happy about it for a couple reasons.

---------------------------------

If my calculations are correct, if Shane lost... that could possibly mean that Triple H is gonna retain.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck this. Am not watching if they're gonna book old guys doing these crazy as shit spots.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's pretty BS. I am now 5/9 and not all that happy about it for a couple reasons.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> If my calculations are correct, if Shane lost... that could possibly mean that Triple H is gonna retain.


HHH just gotta keep it warm for Rollins


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm gonna put this ahead of the triple threat because i will remember this match years from now

I wont remember Charlotte winning the same way she has every match for the lst 4 months


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Probably broken ribs, collapsed lung?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Dman I get the feeling HHH might retain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn dude. They're careful not to move Shane around.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Taker should have given Shane that match.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's be fair about the booking. They got a shit ton of guys out injured, they kinda have to do some shit booking.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HHH just gotta keep it warm for Rollins



Well, that, and also, I was theorizing that a Shane win would mean Roman taking it, since not only could they risk pissing the audience off, but also there's more story potential, since with the Authority out of the way, it could've open up more doors for Reigns' character.

Now that Taker has won and the Authority stays, I'm guessing Trips will keep the belt as a type of "the bad guys won full out" ending, and then either some new face tries to face them or Reigns keeps trying.

Course, I've been wrong about this shit before.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Their own fault for all the injuries.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple Threat was best match quality wise but THAT spot man was the most memorable part of WM so far.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Dman I get the feeling HHH might retain.



You're saying it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Guys it's kayfabe they would secure arms in event of real neck injury


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

reigns will win. no argument. nothing. he isn't getting fucked two main events in a row. he's the next top guy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's pretty BS. I am now 5/9 and not all that happy about it for a couple reasons.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> If my calculations are correct, if Shane lost... that could possibly mean that Triple H is gonna retain.



All the over wrestlers that were built to win, didn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> reigns will win. no argument. nothing. he isn't getting fucked two main events in a row. he's the next top guy



Sadly this is possibly true, god i hope he gets bit by the UFC bug


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Guys it's kayfabe they would secure arms in event of real neck injury



Yeah, he wouldn't be tombstoned if he was legit hurt.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm gonna put this ahead of the triple threat because i will remember this match years from now
> 
> I wont remember Charlotte winning the same way she has every match for the lst 4 months





Lord Trollbias said:


> Triple Threat was best match quality wise but THAT spot man was the most memorable part of WM so far.



Agreed on both fronts.

We are now aware why Shane has 3 sons. That dude has _unnecessarily_ huge bawls.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

the match where all the losers with no real spots on the card get to show face for 2 minutes


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Battle Royal time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Guys it's kayfabe they would secure arms in event of real neck injury



Still a wild bump. Has to be top 5 easy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> reigns will win. no argument. nothing. he isn't getting fucked two main events in a row. he's the next top guy



Agreed iwc will get a bone thrown their way with battle royal


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2016)

late to the party. any streams, peeps?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shane > Dean



So much this. something's wrong if i'm getting more "invincible iron man" vibes from a 46 year old man than a 30 year old lunatic cringe


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Baron Corbin in the house


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

oh shit baron corbin


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

oh shit Baron Corbin


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Agreed iwc will get a bone thrown their way with battle royal



Inb4 Strowman wins

IWC will have Ryder.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Again?

This shit?

Sandow isn't in it, so they can't bury him anymore.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

DDP!!

No Self High 5, .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

Booking for this is fascinating so far.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

I never got an answer on my question in the GAME thread. I consider it a point if one of the non-announced entrants wins, and I will fight Xiammes if he disagrees.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

DDP!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Self High Five!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

DDP? The hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The Original People's Champion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck is this?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Also I doubt WWE would risk Self High 5 due to it's closeness to Smells like teen spirit.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

LMFAO!!! SHAQ


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

WTF Shaq?????????????????????????


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

CAUSE FUCK OUR CURRENT ROSTER!


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Shaq?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE just bacame Shaq'fu


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Shaq-Fu?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol, what the fuck. Hope he doesn't blow his knee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Sandow still over yet he gets treated like shit


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

Now I actually wish I was watching just to see Shaq


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

there's Sandow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



Damn this shoddy rep system. 
This sums up this match perfectly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Shaq just Bust a deva pain Divine Push


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO WTF IS THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Roster booked like bitches.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Shaq can get on the card

Bray CAn't


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2016)

Dumbest fucking company period


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Man I was wrong. Sandows gets fucked harder than 2 dollar hooker during shore leave.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Taka? really?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

shaq >>>>>>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Wish they still did motB matches at mania


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shaq can get on the card
> 
> Bray CAn't



The buzzards are now following Bray


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shaq can get on the card
> 
> Bray CAn't



Yo. Tha fuck?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Yeah Mark Henry is winning this


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

None of the Wyatts are in it


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like the Wyatts will appear at some point. Just wondering how much Luke Harper's injury could be involved.

Strowman was supposed to be the one winning the Battle Royal a few months ago and now none of them are in it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

This mania is breaking me worst than BvS did


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Breeze has to be the only smark pick left. And he aint winning.

EDIT: Maybe Goldust too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> DDP!!
> 
> No Self High 5, .



DDP said in a shoot WWE doesn't let him do that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> This mania is breaking me worst than BvS did



Martha


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO WTF IS THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Curtis dressed like Cena?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Martha



*"WHY DID YOU SAY THAT NAAAAME?!?"*


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

I quit. Shane lost. That match was the most important part of this evening. FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

At least let Corbin win it i can take watching Kane walk out with the Trophy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Bo is top heel tier I swear.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

No home state win for Henry? At least Corbin wins.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Bo or Mark Henry.

Damn I was wrong


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

Corbin wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Martha



WHY DID YOU SAY THAT NAME! 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

what is this tomfoolery?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Welp. no smark choices left. Trips retains.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

my stream diedl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

There is your bone iwc


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Lost at Takeover

Wins at Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

If they wanted an NXT guy to win. Then why not Joe?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bo is top heel tier I swear.



He's living proof of what reigns needs to be

edit: nvm thought you were talking about someone else lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Going to need the Wyatts to disrupt the main event. PLEASE. Don't actually make me choose between HHH and Reigns.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

at least they gave it to a nxt guy lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Corbin takes it, I am now technically 6/10


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Likely best person to get the win.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

good investment in Corbin


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

THE OIL BARON

THE MEGAMAN

THE RAINMAKER

BARON CORBIN BABY


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm just here waiting for a roided vien to burst in Vince's neck


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bo is top heel tier I swear.



Bo is the greatest heel I've seen in a long time.

I love that guy!


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

WM in Orlando again?

 I guess it means AJ is gonna win the strap .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Florida huh? I could actually make that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Next Mania in Space cuz Lesnar can't survive there.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Still scared to move WM outside of North America I see.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Looking like only a 15 minute main event boys. Once you subtract 10 minutes for trips ring entrance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

They need to give London a Mania


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 3, 2016)

Meesa needs a stream, ya?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

the ladies look great.

10/10

this is what #mania is all about


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Next Mania in Space cuz Lesnar can't survive there.



Damn this shoddy rep system!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

The Cheer Leaders can get on the card.....But Bray can't


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Is this a piss or fap break?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

found a new one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Okay the cheerleaders is the best match of the night


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

ROCKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The Cheer Leaders can get on the card.....But Bray can't


He'll interfere in the Main Event. Right? Right? He has to show up sometime right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> They need to give London a Mania



A closed roof Wembly could likely get 90k on the chairs and another 5-10 k at the ground floor. Also with the network there is no need to be prime time US.

Also isn't Bray injured?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope dwayne isn't here to try to endorse his cousin again. we know how that went last time


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock got a T-SHirt gun?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Only the Rock can walk down with that much punn on the ramp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock: "Cheer for Roman, okay? kthnxbye. gonna go make moniez now."


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

So the announcers are now allowed to mention Hulk Hogan again? Guess Vince needs a loan.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

oh... flamethrower.... Also, isn't Ronda supposed to come out with Rocky?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Is Rock making an Alien movie?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

If WWE were smart they would make an AJ vs Rock feud for next year WM

Phenomenal One vs the Great One .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2016)

all kinds of random.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

ted. said:


> Hope dwayne isn't here to try to endorse his cousin again. we know how that went last time



I don't want Dane's Johnson to get boo'd again.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

So the rock came out...and spit hot fire.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

lol flamethrower


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Also isn't Bray injured?



Even if he is its still dumb to leave him off the card completely shit they could have thrown strowman out there and had him watch from his chair


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

pls cheer for my cousin guys pt2: most electrifying boogaloo


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

This is all time that could have gone two guys on the roster


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock special referee?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> So the rock came out...and spit hot fire.



He's not a rapper. 



Zen-aku said:


> This is all time that could have gone to guys on the roster



No, shut up!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

rock's entrance longer than takers bullshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

The Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders are legit contenders and over as fuck unlike the Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

That flamethrower was prolly pre-order DLC.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Cena is gonna come out, I feel it


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't tell you how much i need rocky to rock bottom reigns and say "I did it for The Rock"


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock gonna bring out his Baywatch crew?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

Legend said:


> Cena is gonna come out, I feel it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> This is all time that could have gone two guys on the roster



Could have gone to a NXT match.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

seeing real stars like rock, michaels, taker, austin, foley makes you look at these new superstars kinda funny. just a different aura.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Is he selling his own entrance?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

network a shit


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

they didnt have to use rocky like this


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is he selling his own entrance?



He also puts himself over as the surrogate father of many hypothetical babies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> seeing real stars like rock, michaels, taker, austin, foley makes you look at these new superstars kinda funny. just a different aura.



You know why that is 

Cause the WWE doesn't treat them like stars, doesn't let them create moments, or have feuds that mater. They don't Let them get the big wins. And have the definitive finishes.


How huge a moment would it have been For Sasha the Peoples chosen Womens champion win the title and hold the title high .


But instead Charlotte wins via Ric Flair, AGAIN


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Face trips vs heel reigns after 20 minute rock promo


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

This is boring.

Clap, clap, clap

This is boring.

Clap, clap, clap


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Is that it???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm still going to boo Reigns. Sorry Dwayne.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

So they have what 15 minutes to get this Promo done, have the main event entrance and then the main event itself.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock: "There sure are a lot of you!"
*Music and fire works*

There's a lot of things I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

lol thats it?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit, Bray.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

BRAYYYYYYYYYYYY YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Still will never get over Bray not being the one to break the streak.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Wyatt family here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

There ya go guys. You won the record attendance title.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

There you go, zen


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Wyatts.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

now this KID bray wyatt has star quality


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Soooo thats what Bray is doing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-Aku about to commit seppuku.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

All these marks and their moms still coming out to support this shit. I thought with Shena being absent this would stop, notice Drag is missing, but nope


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

*me during Rock* zzz, hey lookit the women's title.

*wyatt derp pops up and i shake my head like a rattle*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

So a guy who can never win a match is supposed to scare Rock?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd say Bray is about to get buried, but honestly it'd be less burial and more routine at this point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Zen-Aku about to commit seppuku.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

in b4 Usos come.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

"you may not know me"

shit. why would he?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol at his theme replaying. took me out of his already non-existent mystique


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray said his name without Rock it doesn't matter?  Fuck this promo


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Boooooooo get the fuck off the stage, termina


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell is this?

You know what? 

Fuck it! Bring back Russo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Bryan, Cena, Kane, and Shield all represented a "lie". 


"Lie" is the most over face right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray about to look like a fool


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

A little dry blood stains on that apron would go a long way for Bray's character


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

Why is Bray still not being future endeavored?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why is Bray still not being future endeavored?



Because that would be merciful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Are they gonna sell Rocky semen packs at concession stands tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock shooting from the hip here.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

at least rock is saying what we all know

bray is the BEST talent. period


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock is not lying right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock: "I get to cuss! but you don't"


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would you do this to your current guy?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bryan, Cena, Kane, and Shield all represented a "lie".
> 
> 
> "Lie" is the most over face right now.



Lie is the 2nd slowest build in WWE history. 2nd only to the bigger picture of Wade Barret. The lie faction will approach us soon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray can't wrestle tho


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Mega star patronizing mid card guy before beating his ass along with his buddies.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Lie is the 2nd slowest build in WWE history.* 2nd only to the bigger picture of Wade Barret.* The lie faction will approach us soon.


Nexus


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Bray getting a image makeover into Husky Harris again


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait What, a match?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Bray can't wrestle tho



This is a  Lie


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Lie is the 2nd slowest build in WWE history. 2nd only to the bigger picture of Wade Barret. The lie faction will approach us soon.



What if I told you Lie is going to reveal the bigger picture?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

The Rock called Taker Mickey Mouse loving jabroni, bray never stood a chance


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Rocky vs Rowan? really? How about Strowman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Lie is the 2nd slowest build in WWE history. 2nd only to the bigger picture of Wade Barret. The lie faction will approach us soon.



Lie and Bigger Picture to team up and take down Bork in Space next year.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

JESUS Rock has no chill.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy Shit


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

BURIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

WTF .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Why would you do this to your current guys?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Squash match.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

fucking berried



OMFG

he's fucking 25 foot under


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHI-...Erik Rowan thats  a boner killer


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Impromptu match well played wwe


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Rowan Buried


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Ewan got sonned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

nope. can't even...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

CENA!!!!!!!!!!! Rock & Cena together.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

And it's Cena


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

BOOOO Get him off our screen


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

And on this day The Once in a Lifetime Faction was formed


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 3, 2016)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME JOHN CENA IS HERE


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

John Shena sucks !
John Shena sucks!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Someone check on Zen


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

*I'M CACKLING!
I'M FUCKING CACKLING!!!!!*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

JOHN.CENA.NEVER. GIVES. UP. A WRESTLEMANIA PAYCHECK


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

*me during Cena's return* ok  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Some where Drag is crying from this surprise appearance


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

ted. said:


> What if I told you Lie is going to reveal the bigger picture?


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Legend said:


> Cena is gonna come out, I feel it



Called it


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. AS IF DIABETES IS NOT ENOUGH. NOW CANCER IS HERE TO FINISH US OFF. 

what an overkill. fuck you cena


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

The absolute state of this mania.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

JOHNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CENNNNNNNAAAAAA


finally some real draws are back


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

And the point of this was?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Thor got absolutely buried.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

John Cena came back to finish the job he started with Bray.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Wyatts are fucked.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

I cant wait when Cena feuds with AJ, it will be a legendary feud.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Shena not wrestling is bad, Nicki isn't cheap to maintain 



















Those breast aren't perky on their own


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> And the point of this was?



JOOOOOHHHHNNNN CENAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> John Cena came back to finish the job he started with Bray.



.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey Vince.

Take Sandow.

Take the Wyatt's.

Take Titus O'Neill.

Take them out back and just shoot them. It'd be much more humane than what you're doing now.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

reigns vs cena wrestlemania 33 for the title.

BIG MONEY PROGRAM


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Cartoons now ? Man Vince desperate as fuck for that pepper pig money


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Did you hear those boos when Reigns's face appeared?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

We already got our moment for casuals. Trips is retaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

ALL SORTS OF CANCER INDUCING SHIT ARE IN THE RING

wtf in the world is happening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Everyone that came out to a gimmick entrance lost except for Rock.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

So... what will HHH entrance be like this year?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Those boos will be glorious


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> So... what will HHH entrance be like this year?



On a throne of skulls?


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, nose is fighting for lemmy which prohibits me from booing him in any capacity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

It's bad that Rowan has siblings for parents, but he also lost to a part-timer in 6 seconds.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2016)

Jason Powell on PWTorch Livecast said a New Blood vs Millionaires Club/MEM/Frontline style angle has been pitched by WWE. Millionaires Club being heels.

This could be great.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> So... what will HHH entrance be like this year?



Probably going to be dressed as Iron Man to promote Captain America.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

What.

The.

Holy.

Fuck is this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

So will Roman get gassed before The nose bust a quad?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Authority is going all out here with this entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

We sew your mouths shut so you can't boo Reigns.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

HHH has been watching too much Kill La Kill and Mad Max


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy fuck! They're playing Steph and Trips sex tape!


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

What amazing beautiful glorious he man shit is thisq


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph lookin' like a white Beyonce at Super Bowl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Going full Mad Max yo.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph trying for cheap heat Trips still gonna get cheered.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

MEDIOCRE STEPH MEDIOCRE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Steph trying for cheap heat Trips still gonna get cheered.



This is pretty dope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

I watch I die, I die again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Man still getting cheered after that insane Conan the Barbarian Dominatrix shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Badalight (Apr 3, 2016)

This steph promo is meta as fuck if you think about it


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph looking good tonight. That dominatirx look really works for her.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Enough ham in that introduction to close down a farm


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Vince's crack is tainted again!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Not gonna lie... this entrance is savage.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

YOU PIGS IN HUMAN CLOTHING


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

All that silicon must be hot as fuck under that tight leather


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

I am thinking someone gonna perform Edo tensai on Shane and he is gonna interfere to help Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Legend said:


> YOU PIGS IN HUMAN CLOTHING


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

The boos


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd is muted.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh gawd sound guy not ready to dampen that many boos


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

A million cries were silenced as the camera mics were turned to zero.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph being more of a main event material than Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

We get it WWE. Reigns is planet buster tier.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Well at least Trips doesn't have the giant ass bruise like he did last year.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

TIME FOR REIGNS TO STAND AT THE TOP OF THE MOUNT


----------



## Badalight (Apr 3, 2016)

Rock wyatt and cena have been used. They have no more outs...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Badalight said:


> Rock wyatt and cena have been used. They have no more outs...



Bullet club.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

emachina said:


> Well at least Trips doesn't have the giant ass bruise like he did last year.



Are you talking about the dry ice accident?
Was that last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

>Showing that one guy in red clapping for Reigns


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns shall ride shiny and chrome to the gates of Valhalla


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Bullet club.



Well, yes, shooting Reigns _would_ get major pop at this point, but I don't think they could do that on live television.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

Let's go Nose


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

ROMAN SUCKS CHANTS


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2016)

Yo, my friend is a Reigns fan and keeps asking why does he keep getting no respect,  I can only answer with "...it's complicated."


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Will laugh my balls clear off if trips gets face wrestlemania victory moment and confirms my conspiracy theory.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

If there is any smart bookers in WWE, they'll turn Reigns heel so he can use this heat.


I made a funny.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

isnt this match no dq?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Am already kinda bored.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we end this already so I can go back to studying for OChem?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman needs to feud with Eva Marie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Those boos. Goddamn. They are trying their hardest to mute them, but they are too much.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

35 minutes left


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Roman needs to feud with Eva Marie


She's actually get a pop in that scenario


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Roman needs to feud with Eva Marie



At this point he would be booed in a match with x-pac


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

>doing table spots after Shane almost killed himself for one


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph is the only thing interesting about this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm smelling a comeback win. Reigns is yet to truly hit Triple with anything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

WITNESSSS!!!!

















Complete and utter shit that is


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

REIGNS NEEDS TO TAKE THIS OPPORTUNITY TO MOUNT HIS OFFENCE

BE QUICK ROMAN!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

THE CROWD IS COMPLETELY BEHIND ROMAN

WE ARE BEHIND YOU, ROMAN!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

This difficult to watch. Dem boos .


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Calling it now Seth will interfere


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Calling it now Seth will interfere





he just ended sting's career, you want him to end roman's too?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

roman shoulder looks dislocated


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Chanting for Nakamura...


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

All bullshit aside putting this match on last was horrible . What a snoozefest


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

Im more fixated to steph's legs than this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

What did they bleep?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

botched one-arm powerbomb incoming.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

best match of the night. the emotions are through the roof


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

You can tell he needed all that time to do that bomb. They need to stop with this. Just have him be a hard-hitter, not some lifter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Crowd is shitting on the match...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

1 move every 45 seconds. The Match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> All bullshit aside putting this match on last was horrible . What a snoozefest



Right? I'd unfortunately label it the most boring match on the card. There were worse others, but at least they were kinda funny or bizarre. The pace of this match is the type that is done when it can be held together by the hype that the combatants generate (Cena and Punk's match was just as slow). Neither of these guys are generating that hype. No one like Reigns and Trips is only getting cheered because he isn't Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns is gonna spear steph for pops

EDIT: yup


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

they had reigns hit a woman

this is the extent vince will go to just to get reigns over

i am 100% behind REIGNS!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2016)

Steph best part of the match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

Didnt see that coming


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

Long time coming.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Thats not PG Roman


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

About time someone killed Steph.

Mattel now on Vinces phone bitching


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Not even raw tomorrow can save this


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

Reigns with that cardio worse than Ryback and Taker combined


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeebus 

That woke the crowd up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Reigns is gonna spear steph for pops
> 
> EDIT: yup



I guess they don't have a deal with Mattel anymore. Funny, it just shows how desperate they are to get Reigns over.


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> they had reigns hit a woman
> 
> this is the extent vince will go to just to get reigns over
> 
> i am 100% behind REIGNS!



Truly, he is the hero we need.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Stephs bump pales in comparison to Shane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Moral of the story: Favourites gets to cuss and hit women. Other don't. 

Yeah... Okay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

It's cool guys Linda isn't running for the senate anymore so women are fair game again


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

WWE: "Nah, it was an accident guys, so it works!"


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2016)

lol reigns still gonna get btfo of the building


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

good. now to have reigns pass cm punk's record. this is the right decision...for BUSINESS!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Really? Shit ending


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

reigns represents what is right, and just with the industry. no more vanilla midgets stifling business growth. reigns has the look and he put on a clinic. he looked strong.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck this match, Fuck this mania


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Heh heh, and there it is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

BABYBURL.

ROMAN EMPIRE IS HERE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Worst mania ever? Can't think of one that's as dead as this


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

you are all looking at THE MAN. get used to it, marks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

I didn't pay for this and i still want my money back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

They're literally gonna boo him out of the building


----------



## emachina (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, the pop at the end means everything is going to be okay. Especially since the announcers assur us this is a good thing and we love Roman.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

This did not feel much like a Wrestlemania card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman "The Attitude Era" Reigns


----------



## Totitos (Apr 3, 2016)

The crowd suddenly went mute.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

pretty sure Roman dislocated his shoulder this match


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2016)

I really feel bad for Shane, ladder match participants, and women wrestlers. Their good matches will forever be a part of worst mania ever.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman "The Attitude Era" Reigns





this man has the RIGHT idea


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2016)

Muting the crowd AGAIN? Either that or they are completely dead.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Worst mania ever? Can't think of one that's as dead as this



Worst ever? Nah.
But it sure as heck didn't "feel" like a Wrestlemania.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2016)

Cena is in house, can we get a wrestlemainia 9 ending?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> pretty sure Roman dislocated his shoulder this match





and he finished the match like a true champion. reigns vs cena at mania 33. or reigns vs rollins vs cena is right for business.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 3, 2016)

9 is still the worst but this was terrible


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh shit! Post PPV video package?!
When's the last time they did one of these?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 3, 2016)

doing everything they can to cover up the boos and hate for reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

The over guys lost at the biggest show of the year. I don't get it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2016)

Performer of the night is the audio guy. Muting them boos like a champ


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Apr 3, 2016)

That was kinda boring as hell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

most retarded main event ever. that cover up and all that audio fuck up is pathetic.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2016)

To be honest, Triple H fucked up Wrestemania. The main event should have been Dean and Roman, with Dean winning. Bray should have fought Brock in a no holds barred match. Undertaker's match should have been scrapped.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2016)

He's Making it Rain tatertots, Son.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This did not feel much like a Wrestlemania card.



Really didn't. felt like a routine ppv when you look past some of the festivities


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

Mainia - part timers except Brock = much better mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights: Divas Match, Ladder Match, New Day Entrance, and Shane-o.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Who had faith in this being a decent wrestlemania again?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2016)

Dean loses, Shane loses, HHH loses, Sami/Owens loses, New Day loses, Sasha loses


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh and when's ultima lucha 2?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2016)

Gunners said:


> To be honest, Triple H fucked up Wrestemania. The main event should have been Dean and Roman, with Dean winning. Bray should have fought Brock in a no holds barred match. Undertaker's match should have been scrapped.



dean winning over reigns would literally kill vince's project. there's no way he'd ever do that. plus, dean has much less credibility than reigns and his gimmick and look sucks. he isn't quite ready, status wise. talent wise, sure. but status wise, nope. i agree with the bray suggestion.

it's like i keep saying. the only person i'd take over reigns as champion is bray wyatt and that's because i think he has the right gimmick and level of popularity/clout to hold it. other than him and reigns, who else looks like they're ready? seth rollins, but he's injured. but that's really it. they haven't built anyone up besides reigns. so no-one else can really hold it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw tomorrow will be lulzy as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2016)

Kuya said:


> *Reign Wins*



WWE: fixed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Worst mania ever? Can't think of one that's as dead as this



9
8
2
2000
XXV

are all worse than this one.  Maybe a few others too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2016)

That Dallas Cowboys cheerleaders match tho  match of the night


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The over guys lost at the biggest show of the year. I don't get it.



'swhat happens when the show is free, I guess.

Meh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2016)

So all them baby faces lost this time


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

27 and 9 were worse


----------



## God Movement (Apr 4, 2016)

all this wrestlemania showed is that they have no fucking stars. they really don't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> 27 and 9 were worse



9 yes

27 no


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

I still don't get why Taker won makes no sense booking wise


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2016)

this really sucks. feels like in the office when its like you are the star employee of the company and was at the top performer based on stats and attendance and some cuck face who doesnt perform at all gets all the credit and promotion just because the owner likes him (probably has a gay crush on him)


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

the only good match from 27 was Taker vs HHH


----------



## God Movement (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I still don't get why Taker won makes no sense booking wise



It does. Shane isn't sticking around in the WWE. We know why he put on a show, he wanted his sons to see him wrestle. He never had a single chance of winning, he has businesses to run, he isn't going to be in the WWE on a day-to-day. The stipulation was just there to make the fight look interesting/make sense. But as far as booking? A lot of people didn't come into it with common sense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess all this shit had to happen so Zach Ryder to have a Mania match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I still don't get why Taker won makes no sense booking wise



I seriously thought he was gonna just take the L after Shane almost killing himself and chill and he gave him that look.

The finish totally clashed with the psychology and body language that happened after that spot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> the only good match from 27 was Taker vs HHH



Edge/ADR and Rey/Cody were good


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I guess all this shit had to happen so Zach Ryder to have a Mania match



Equivalent exchange?
I don't like this type of alchemy....


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I guess all this shit had to happen so Zach Ryder to have a Mania match



Totally worth it, brother.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane's match was the one match I knew who the victor was going to be. I mean, firstly, Taker losing to Shane? At Mania? Fucking really?

Secondly, he really has nothing to do with the business anymore, he has his own business ventures elsewhere. He can't just abandon that and come back to the E.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

ted. said:


> Who had faith in this being a decent wrestlemania again?



Me


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

I know how to cheer you up

[YOUTUBE]9e83nU6UxCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

ted. said:


> Who had faith in this being a decent wrestlemania again?



I thought they'd at least make it interesting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

My fantasy match sucked, AJ lost , and stupid Charlotte won. Horrible night


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

The show was one that would've been tons better if there were any type of hype attached to it, because the matches themselves were fine, 'cept for the Battle Royal, which was filler anyway. We were given minimal reason to care about every single match on the card except for MAAAAYBE the Shane and Taker match. Close to none of these matches were born of any type of rivalry or animosity, just a sense of duty. And matches motivated by duty are mostly boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Equivalent exchange?
> I don't like this type of alchemy....



We already used reaper death seal to let Bryant win the championship at mania.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

This is why i stopped watching, unless the bullet club shows up tomarrow and fucks every one shit tomarrow im gone till sumerslam


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Wonder what we have to do let Ziggler win the WWE championship at mania?


----------



## Badalight (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The show was one that would've been tons better if there were any type of hype attached to it, because the matches themselves were fine, 'cept for the Battle Royal, which was filler anyway. We were given minimal reason to care about every single match on the card except for MAAAAYBE the Shane and Taker match.



Were the matches fine? Shane and Taker was boring and had 1 good spot. Not that I expected it to be an amazing match, but you can't call it "good".

The ladder match was okay but is overshadowed by almost every other ladder/MITB match from recent wrestlemania memory. The one from 31 kicked the shit out of this one. It was just 2 wrestlers in the ring at a time with the rest taking a nap on the outside despite taking minimal bumps. This usually happens, but I thought it was extra bad in this particular match.

HHH vs. Reigns was just boring

Ambrose Vs. Lesnar was okay, but it was missing a lot. People were hyping up this match because Ambrose would keep getting up after taking a ton of punishment. People thought Lesnar would take him to hell and back and this match would be bloody as hell. In reality, Lesnar didn't do literally anything outside of the norm besides the F5 on the chairs at the end. He refused to use weapons, and even suplexed himself onto chairs.

Ambrose didn't use nearly as many weapons as people thought he would, and the two hyped tools weren't a factor in the match at all. Lesnar went through a lot, but it was anything astronmic. It was mostly weak kendo stick shots and a few chair shots. Shane took more punishment than both of them combined.

AJ vs. Jericho was decent, but nothing spectacular and nothing outside of their other bouts. Plus it had a few botches/near botches.

The women's match was good (with a bullshit finish).

Andre battle royale was pathetic and the worst one yet. Why so high on the card? Bathroom break for the boring main event?

Wyatt family getting buried without even having a match to a part timer and an injured man.

Fuck everything.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

People STILL having faith in Vince these days?

He currently has the best talent in the world and proceeds to defecate on them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Wonder what we have to do let Ziggler win the WWE championship at mania?



Ziggler is on his way out when his contract expires.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Wait. Bork didn't use weapons? 

Fuck, Dean looks like an even bigger chump now.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone needs to slip some ricin into Vince's protein powder.

Its our only hope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

This wasn't the worse mania ever but it was meh status.
The bringing Austin rock hbk etc gig mad tiring since it don't mean shit
Ambrose vs lesnar was underwhelming as fuck
Battle royal was wack but great choice for Corbin to win
Didn't mind roman winning but the way he win was wack. He literally did less then five moves.


I'd give this mania 6/10


----------



## Badalight (Apr 4, 2016)

No guys. It was a good wrestlemania because they broke the attendance record!

And the Rock showed up!

And Cena showed up!

And Shaq showed up!

And Shawn Michaels showed up!

And Stone Cold showed up!

And Mick Foley showed up!

IT WAS GOOD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Ziggler is on his way out when his contract expires.



Naw Ziggles has a fresh batch of nxt divas to fuck


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 4, 2016)

a rusty 100 year old shane mcmahon jumping off the cell was the only good thing about mania  


also, is that what a wrestlemania main event is these days?  seriously?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Naw Ziggles has a fresh batch of nxt divas to fuck



Ziggler is too busy with saggy cougars like Sunny.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

afgpride said:


> also, is that what a wrestlemania main event is these days?  seriously?



If Nose is wrestling, it is.

Very slow.

Methodical.

Trademark shove.....I mean sledgehammer.


----------



## Vice (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This wasn't the worse mania ever but it was meh status.
> The bringing Austin rock hbk etc gig mad tiring since it don't mean shit
> Ambrose vs lesnar was underwhelming as fuck
> Battle royal was wack but great choice for Corbin to win
> ...



A 6/10 rating would make this an above-average WM.

This was a shitty WM with absolutely no replay value whatsover. More like a 3 or 4 out of 10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Thread title on point.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

I REFUSE TO GO DOWN BROCK

YOU WILL NOT BREAK ME 

-eats a pin with one f-5-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Wait. Where's the backlash at Roman spearing Steph? Feels awfully quiet.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

No one gives a shit about Steph. Plus it was an accident, so I can't imagine there being much of an uproar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Totitos said:


> I REFUSE TO GO DOWN BROCK
> 
> YOU WILL NOT BREAK ME
> 
> -eats a pin with one f-5-



There were many active roster members shafted tonight that I just can't focus on one. It's really hard to invest in a favourite or even just invest in the active roster to begin with if every year they're fed to part-timers. Like I watch my favourites every week for the whole year so they get their pay off at Mania. This isn't about being a smark. I legit wanted one of New Day, AJ, or Sami to win tonight. I don't think any of this thread's favourites won tonight except for Ryder(good for Jove).




Shirker said:


> No one gives a shit about Steph. Plus it was an accident, so I can't imagine there being much of an uproar.



It's still "scripted" tho. So it was planned. Surprised not many are at least talking about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack Ryder, the only irrelevant face who won and scored a title


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

Totitos said:


> I REFUSE TO GO DOWN BROCK
> 
> YOU WILL NOT BREAK ME
> 
> -eats a pin with one f-5-




Is built to get advice, recognition and actual weapons from many hardcore legends.
Uses kendos and chairs


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2016)

Brock cant tank a barbed wire covered baseball and a chainsaw for sure lol


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 4, 2016)

For everyone disappointed by this show, and want something other than NJPW or Lucha Underground, might I suggest giving VGCW a look?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

>Rewatching Mania. 
>Lesnar throws away the kendo stick

Man. Legitimately fuck this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> For everyone disappointed by this show, and want something other than NJPW or Lucha Underground, might I suggest giving VGCW a look?



I fall asleep to VGCW every night! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm only partially joking. I do use it to get sleep, but not because it's boring or anything. My sleep habits are just weird.






kurisu said:


> It's still "scripted" tho. So it was planned. Surprised not many are at least talking about it.



You'd be surprised how alive Kayfabe truly is when it comes to subjects of outrage.

Remember the Flair and Becky thing? That particular event was done "on purpose", and people rose a stink about it because it was a shitty thing to do, ignoring that as a character, Ric is a shitty person. They just hated to see it because it was "intentional".

Reigns hitting Steph was "on accident", and because Reigns clearly "didn't mean to do it", not many cared. Plus, fuck Stephanie.

Knee-jerk reactions on the internet don't have to make realistic sense, it just has to make sense to the reactors. You basically have to look at the situation as if you're a crazy person, then it becomes easier to understand. I'm not even joking, sadly.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Brock cant tank a barbed wire covered baseball and a chainsaw for sure lol



We gotta make Bonk look strong?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I fall asleep to VGCW every night!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh God. That made perfect sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Man I'm so drained for that long ass event

But imagine going to the event. Taking time to drive there, waiting in line, finding you seats, 3 hour pre show, 4 hour event that went over time, now they gotta drive home :damn:

Imagine being a wrestler in this. Was probably up around 6 am. Been at mania all day since noon. Got to wrestle. Stay after till show ends. If ur roman or xharollete u gotta fly to new York then u gotta fly back to Dallas. All of the wrestlers have to show up tomorrow :damn:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Was this random or was it supposed to allude to something?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

Let's cool you off a lil more dean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1Jz1FYbVIOo[/YOUTUBE]

Damn. And it was her night too.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2016)

they should have ladder match for the IC every year


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Just watched the Jericho/AJ match.

Jericho is a shell of what he use to be.

Jericho was barely keeping up with Styles and NOT feeding into moves right.

And I'm still pissed the Styles Clash is just a regular move now.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> For everyone disappointed by this show, and want something other than NJPW or Lucha Underground, might I suggest giving VGCW a look?



I don't understand how this thread is active on account of what the WWE is doing now. I stopped paying attention to the product a long time ago.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrestlemania 101,763


It's Wrestlemania, godammit... yes, the most over young act in the company are going to lose to these goofball dead-air heels. Don't worry, though, these old men are going to get the heat back and beat them up. Then they're also going to beat up the most over act in the company, just because.


Well, godammit, let's give a battle royal to the balding fucker that had the only sub-**** match on Friday.


Dean Ambrose foregoes passing on that Cincinnati Streets education to Brock and just limply hands over the legitimacy he regained since January. The story of the match... a guy who wants to use weapons gets squashed before he can use them, by a guy who goes out of his way not to use them. In a street fight. Even though his Big Show match was literally "uses chair three dozen times." Dean should have tried to convince Brock to use an exploding monitor.


Another Rock appearance, another wave of old fuckface Jim Ross types waving their bony fingers at us and saying "you fans just don't get it... how can you be buried by being in the ring with the Rock?" 


Orton-HHH II, telling the story of a guy heroically trying to fight against all odds to become a 3-time champion.



BUT


Ryder Revolution II. 


Fandango saves the battle royal.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2016)

God Bless Lita for laying out the Divas match to be the show stealer of the Night.

Ryder winning better mean he will finally get a push after all the burial he got in the last 4 years.

Cena returning was cool, I wont deny it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

My stream died halfway through the HHH/Roman match.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 4, 2016)

> 11	The Rock defeated Erick Rowan (with Bray Wyatt and Braun Strowman)	Singles match	*0:06*



6. seconds. history has been made


----------



## emachina (Apr 4, 2016)

This Mania would have been perfect if Seamus held onto MitB and cashed it in on Natalie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms. Jove said:


> Wrestlemania 101,763
> 
> 
> It's Wrestlemania, godammit... yes, the most over young act in the company are going to lose to these goofball dead-air heels. Don't worry, though, these old men are going to get the heat back and beat them up. Then they're also going to beat up the most over act in the company, just because.
> ...


Serving magaritas and Jove brought the salt


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> 6. seconds. history has been made



DAMMIT PAUL PRINT THOSE SHIRTS


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

I spiked a fever last night and tried to watch. Not even in my delirium would I characterize this as a good Mania. I think the matches were good for the most part but like Shirker said there was no real heat. I couldn't really make out the crowd reactions during HHH/Roman. 

The ladder match and Divas match were legit four star affairs. Shane and Taker was decent, I think the leap from the cell helped it. Brock/Dean was pretty bad. I'm low on Ambrose and I didn't even think it could be that bad. I think AJ and Y2J gets hurt by the result. Probably the worst Mania since 29 and even then I'd probably put this one above that. I think it's hard to divorce the emotion from objectivity but it's safe to say they didn't turn this one around like they did last years.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know what to say, you guys have basically said everything i would have about the event. My cousin tried to explain to me why Jericho had to win, I still don't see it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

See everyone tonight like always tho lmao.

I'm going to pqyback so hopefully that's a 1000 times better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

[S-A-F];55453289 said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say, you guys have basically said everything i would have about the event. My cousin tried to explain to me why Jericho had to win, I still don't see it.



What's the explanation your cousin gave? I don't really see it.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Wrestlemania 32: _Mcmahons Revenge_

You ruined vinces mania last year and the year before it. The massive fireworks after roman won was a metaphor to vince having a orgasam as his boy became da man


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Boos to go down on roman tonight?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

Mania was so bad it made SoulTaker fall ill.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Its weird how every thing Vince wants and stands for nobody in the world  fuckung cares.

Vince love Roman everyone hates him so much they'd cheer hhh.
Vince loves entertainment like having shaq... That doesn't entertain fans anymore we all know how hard these wrestlers work all year and for them just to get buried or not get a shot not only frustrates them but us as well. Nobody wanted to see bray being buried. But hey Ryder won an ic title at mania with Owens and sami in the same match so bray still can have a chance some time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Bray getting buried so much its making me a fan of us because he deals with this shit and it makes me want to see him succeed so bad now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What's the explanation your cousin gave? I don't really see it.



He said its because Jericho is probably sticking around and needs the credibility in order to work in a major feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Honestly I really think its time to reconsider investing in E


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2016)

So what will be next for Ambrose? Feud with Cena?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Totitos said:


> Mania was so bad it made SoulTaker fall ill.



Should've been a sign. 



WhatADrag said:


> Its weird how every thing Vince wants and stands for nobody in the world  fuckung cares.
> 
> Vince love Roman everyone hates him so much they'd cheer hhh.
> Vince loves entertainment like having shaq... That doesn't entertain fans anymore we all know how hard these wrestlers work all year and for them just to get buried or not get a shot not only frustrates them but us as well. Nobody wanted to see bray being buried. But hey Ryder won an ic title at mania with Owens and sami in the same match so bray still can have a chance some time.



He's a wrestling promoter who resents wrestling because he wants to be known as an entertainment promoter. 



			
				[S-A-F];55453375 said:
			
		

> He said its because Jericho is probably sticking around and needs the credibility in order to work in a major feud.



I think we're headed toward a rubber match because its 2-2 but at the same time it's kind of like this feud needs to end. At that point they should have squeezed another match in there because it's stupid. I think there's a difference in how we see Jericho and how they see him with their version potentially being closer to reality here. His heel work has channeled his 98 Nitro run.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose needs a new gimmick, this had nothing to do with Brock. I legit cringe every time he's on the mic or in the ring wrestling because of this gimmick. French kissing a barb wire bat? Seriously ? They want us to believe he is a badass but he keeps getting his ass kick, and needs weapons but look he doesn't stay down! 

Seriously Dean if you want to have a career lose the leather jacket and jeans, pick up a vest and trunks and become a brawler. And for the love of God stop acting like you're some maniac Jesus man, mankind had presence when he did that gimmick you don't.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose's mic work is actually his saving grace because his ring work really isn't all its cracked up to be. The excuse for last night is that it was supposed to be a brawl and not a wrestling match, doesn't really matter the entire thing was basically garbage. People were on here saying that Ambrose/Lesnar would be as good as Punk/Lesnar


----------



## Totitos (Apr 4, 2016)

Suplex City was a mistake.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah suplex city was a mistake. Wwe paying this man 6 mil to do suplexes and f5s
___

Roman literally didn't do any moves besides punch, Samoan drop, super man punch n spear at mania time?☻


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1pLC7Id5O8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Cole .


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

So one match with Ambrose and suplex city was a mistake?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

That main event was murder if trips is really the perfectionist everyone says he is I don't know how he could be proud of that abortion of a match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So one match with Ambrose and suplex city was a mistake?



So we supposed to act like this isn't the basic concept of every other lesnar match?


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean if your still out there was that the ambrose 
/lesner match you wanted?


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

At least NXT was awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So we supposed to act like this isn't the basic concept of every other lesnar match?



No but turning on it and calling the entire thing a mistake is laughable. Cena/Rollins/Lesnar was basically the most critically acclaimed main roster match of 2015. I'm not saying it can't be stale I'm saying the choice of words is so frivolous. I didn't like this one thing so the entire thing is a mistake?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

Would it be fair if your ire towards it has been present for close to half a year?


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> At least NXT was awesome



Were you not Sports Entertained Legend at wrasslemania? 

NxTNA Takeover will be forgotten next week but no one will forget that iconic moment when the modern mega powers squashed the wyatt family


----------



## emachina (Apr 4, 2016)

Honestly. They need to go Rocky Maivia with Reigns. Everyone hated the Rock when he first started as Rocky. He used the heat to make himself a decent heel, and then he became a damn legend. I doubt Vince would risk the toy sales and children sized merch sales. But it'd probably work better than what they're doing now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

It's not about Dean losing, it's about how weak and out of character he looked. The least they could have done is make Lesnar use a weapon in order to give Dean the rub. Like make Dean the guy that made Lesnar use a weapon type of thing. I am legit pissed that Lesnar threw away the weapons. It's disgusting. Shit, the whole Barbedwire and Chainsaw thing being advertised was low. We knew he wasn't going to use them; why did they allude that he would? 

Moral of this Mania:

Roman gets to use blood packets. Others don't.
Rocky gets to cuss. Others don't.
Roman gets to "accidentally" bump women. Other don't.


It's only Attitude Era for a select few to get them over. Others are shit out of luck. 



-----------------------

Guys that "went over" last night:

Ryder, Austin, HBK, Foley, Y2J, Charlotte, Lesnar, Rock, Cena, Corbin, Undertaker, and Roman.

You've been watching all year? lol, Fuck your favourites because Mania is casual and non-regulars night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Would it be fair if your ire towards it has been present for close to half a year?



Lesnar is not a mistake. But if you're not gonna use it to rub your younger talent, then you ARE fucking up. 

If Reigns is the only one to get the rub from Lesnar then it's a huge waste.


------------------------

Triple tweeted his skull thingy. Get ready for Triple vs. Roman II because that's what we all wanna see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Would it be fair if your ire towards it has been present for close to half a year?



That's completely different. It's something you were at least consistent on. I'm not saying people can't change their minds either but when that change of mindset isn't coming from an epiphany or evolution of thought process it's just disingenuous. 



kurisu said:


> Lesnar is not a mistake. But if you're not gonna use it to rub your younger talent, then you ARE fucking up.
> 
> If Reigns is the only one to get the rub from Lesnar then it's a huge waste.
> 
> ...



You're pretty spot on. I didn't quote your first post but I was on board with pretty much everything you said. I think they're not booking Brock to put anyone over. He's an attraction to them and it's pretty safe to say unless he goes up against HHH, Roman, Taker, Rock, and maybe Cena then he's not putting anyone over.

Also want to take the opportunity to say that Cesaro would have had a 3 star match in his fucking sleep with Brock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Lesnar is being book like a monster like back in the day however then Tweeners knew how to sell an offense on Lesnar. They literally break him down from the ground up without the use of equalizers.

Dean doesn't do it for me as a main eventer sorry he doesn't have the it factor as Seth does. This crazy shit doesn't get me hype. He needs a total reinvention of himself.

Lesnar is doing a monster heel job what you expect, anyone saying he is a mistake is just salty as fuck these shitty faces can't book themselves as threats


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ambrose's mic work is actually his saving grace because his ring work really isn't all its cracked up to be. The excuse for last night is that it was supposed to be a brawl and not a wrestling match, doesn't really matter the entire thing was basically garbage. People were on here saying that Ambrose/Lesnar would be as good as Punk/Lesnar



This is hypocritical of you man. You blame WWE for everything except this match. Thought we established that you can't talk about Ambrose without constant shitting on him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

If they really utilize Dolph and have him be his sarcastic self on camera I can see this guy going far but Dolph put himself in the dog house too many times.


At least Titus did the smart thing and got himself suspended so he doesn't have to be part of last night Mania


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean think of the bright side. Ambrose had more offense then seth rollins ever did in his glorified squash match of a main event against lesner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

I didn't want him to put over Dean. Just give him a rub.  

I'm not even a huge Dean fan. But I have been invested in the product for years. This shit is disheartening. I grew up with AE, but even then I am not giving much shits for part-timers shitting on the current roster. Why couldn't Austin just continue dancing with the New Day over a few beers? Fuck, why couldn't the New Day just go over LoN. They were red hot the previous night at the HoF. 

I thought I'd be calm after sleeping. I'm somehow even more mad. Because I'll be the guy to continue watching when Mania week is over. Just like how the main roster will be stuck with the work load after Mania week is over.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Lesnar is not a mistake. But if you're not gonna use it to rub your younger talent, then you ARE fucking up.
> 
> If Reigns is the only one to get the rub from Lesnar then it's a huge waste.



Fair
I guess I'm just bitter because I had a feeling something like this would happen once they made Suplex City a meme. Dean isn't the first example of this, heck he's not even the worst, but that it's happening as much as it is is really bugging me.



SoulTaker said:


> That's completely different. It's something you were at least consistent on. I'm not saying people can't change their minds either but when that change of mindset isn't coming from an epiphany or evolution of thought process it's just disingenuous.



Also fair.



			
				Kurisu said:
			
		

> Triple tweeted his skull thingy. Get ready for Triple vs. Roman II because that's what we all wanna see.



*slumps*



The Mad King said:


> If they really utilize Dolph and have him be his sarcastic self on camera I can see this guy going far but Dolph put himself in the dog house too many times.



And had too many concussions. I have no confidence he has anything left as far as attaining any consistent status, because I don't see WWE trusting him anymore. Not even in the midcard sense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Lesnar would give the rub but imo Deam gimmick shit on a lot of the roster offense this is why I hate it. You tell me Shena can go down to 2 F-5 but Dean can get up from 4? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Aries said:


> Dean think of the bright side. Ambrose had more offense then seth rollins ever did in his glorified squash match of a main event against lesner



I wanted to be a straight up war. I got a few slaps and lazy writing. Plus this isnt the only thing that pissed me off. It was everything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is hypocritical of you man. You blame WWE for everything except this match. Thought we established that you can't talk about Ambrose without constant shitting on him.



What did I blame them for outside of stuff  I can actually blame them for? I don't see what they did to the actual match itself that would cast blame on the company. It was pretty clear he was going to lose but considering his recent run it looked like they might be able to have a good match. They didn't. 

I've been consistent in terms of Ambrose's ring work the entire way throughout for like 4 months now. He is an overrated worker. I mean outside of the decision and clearing what they could/couldn't do in terms of PG hardcore that's on the E.



Shirker said:


> Fair
> I guess I'm just bitter because I had a feeling something like this would happen once they made Suplex City a meme. Dean isn't the first example of this, heck he's not even the worst, but that it's happening as much as it is is really bugging me.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you're wrong in the abstract. They get something cool and wring it out until it's no longer cool. This is why people worried for New Day back around Summerslam when they looked like they were jumping the shark a little.

Pretty much this in terms of Ziggler. It's why he's the Americanese Hiroki Goto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Fucking battle royal above the other matches?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

That's just the way most promoters book their events or rather how WWE books. They put the divas match in between Taker losing and DB winning at 30. It's why the IC Title match went on first to make the crowd hot too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What did I blame them for outside of stuff  I can actually blame them for? I don't see what they did to the actual match itself that would cast blame on the company. It was pretty clear he was going to lose but considering his recent run it looked like they might be able to have a good match. They didn't.
> 
> I've been consistent in terms of Ambrose's ring work the entire way throughout for like 4 months now. He is an overrated worker. I mean outside of the decision and clearing what they could/couldn't do in terms of PG hardcore that's on the E.
> 
> ...



Its obvious that writers and Vince didnt give a darn to make it long or interesting. They just wanted it out of the way.I


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

I honestly hope Taker stop wrestling, he has nothing left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's just the way most promoters book their events or rather how WWE books. They put the divas match in between Taker losing and DB winning at 30. It's why the IC Title match went on first to make the crowd hot too.



Come on that was an obvious attempt to protect the main event dude . All of mania felt like it was to protect baby guel.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I honestly hope Taker stop wrestling, he has nothing left.



Need to wrestle Sting first before heading into retirement.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wanted to be a straight up war. I got a few slaps and lazy writing. Plus this isnt the only thing that pissed me off. It was everything.



True but it was to be expected with his booking after breaking the streak. He single handily squashed the wyatts at the rumble and booked like a force of nature. I would have liked for a better match aswell or ambrose attacking from behind like hhh did to get the edge but he got his shots in and psuedo got put over with the way heel jbl was like ambrose lasted longer then he expected or cole saying lesner underestimated dean. Not much but better then cole/jbl going hes a lunatic MAGGLE! Oh my! 

Mania had lots of good matches just had bad finishes. Like the most over tag team jobbing to the league of jobbers only to get destroyed by 2/3 past their primes wrestlers. Anyone think that was vinces way of giving barret the middle finger and sending him off? The wyatts got buried hard, also hhh finally topped his orton mania 25 main event


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Come on that was an obvious attempt to protect the main event dude . All of mania felt like it was to protect baby guel.



So they were protecting the main of 30 when they had AJ Lee in that Divas open bullshit after Taker/Lesnar. I'm not saying they weren't protecting Roman, it's pretty obvious they were. The point here is that them putting on the battle royal. It's something they've always done throughout the years.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Its obvious that writers and Vince didnt give a darn to make it long or interesting. They just wanted it out of the way.I



So the match they hyped as the tertiary main event was a match they wanted to be hot garbage? I get what you're saying but it comes off as they handicapped Ambrose/Lesnar because of HHH/Roman. There's the agent and these guys who book their own match. I'm sure they had to break down their match for Vince but it's not like Brock doesn't do his own thing anyway. Dude always says fuck you to their rules, it's why he opens himself up every now and again.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Takers not retiring till he faces cena and jobs to him at mania next year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Fair
> I guess I'm just bitter because I had a feeling something like this would happen once they made Suplex City a meme. Dean isn't the first example of this, heck he's not even the worst, but that it's happening as much as it is is really bugging me.



I feel ya man. It really depends on the end game. If they don't utilize Brock for the better of the company, talents, and business; It'll go down as a mistake or worse. They should reaaaaally take advantage of how Lesnar doesn't give a shit if he jobs. He's doing it for the pay-cheque which is brilliant for every party. Now it's up to Vince and co to actually utilize him properly. With Dean they failed miserably.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Just to add on to the previous stuff and just to illustrate how bad it is to have a tired crowd going into the main event think about Rock/Hogan then the pen drop silence of Y2J/HHH. The latter isn't a bad match but a large reason the crowd didn't care was because it exhausted itself for Rock/Hogan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Paul Heyman said:
			
		

> T*here is certainly unfinished business with the Wyatt Family, which will be addressed when Brock Lesnar feels like it, at his whim, at his leisure, and convenience and at his pleasure as well*. Obviously, the goal for Brock Lesnar is always to be the reigning, and here's the key word defending, undisputed WWE heavyweight champion of the world, so whomever comes out of the Triple H versus Roman Reigns match for the title is going to have Brock Lesnar breathing down their neck.





----------------------


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2016)

The Wyatts aren't even worth killing.


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

John cena vs strowman 
Brock lesner vs the entire wyatt family in a buried alive match


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

The wyatts are like that kid in high school who always starts fights with everyone but then always gets their ass kicked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No but turning on it and calling the entire thing a mistake is laughable. Cena/Rollins/Lesnar was basically the most critically acclaimed main roster match of 2015. I'm not saying it can't be stale I'm saying the choice of words is so frivolous. I didn't like this one thing so the entire thing is a mistake?




Well considering suplex city didn't happen until after that rumble at mania......


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah but the working style goes back to the Cena match at Summerslam. He just didn't name it until Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ambrose's mic work is actually his saving grace because his ring work really isn't all its cracked up to be. The excuse for last night is that it was supposed to be a brawl and not a wrestling match, doesn't really matter the entire thing was basically garbage. People were on here saying that Ambrose/Lesnar would be as good as Punk/Lesnar



Well it had the potential but they booked Ambrose like a jabroni.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose is Still fine match was just ass

The people who like him aren't going to suddenly be like oh I don't like him now.


----------



## emachina (Apr 4, 2016)

It's sad we didn't see anything like this from Brock last night.


----------



## EJ (Apr 4, 2016)

Why do I have the feeling instead of turning Reigns into a corporate heel, the WWE would do a corporate Ambrose instead?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Omg I can see it


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

Corporate Dean would be funny. 

Too bad he'd be fed to Reigns tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2016)

Personally I'm on board with heel Ambrose just because I think it'll help his work some and the fact he's a natural at it. The problem would be in how much Ledger Joker he channels.

Which kind of goes to the point that everyone from the Shield needs an alignment adjustment with Ambrose needing it the least overall.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Hopefully Seth Rollins will come to save the day


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Ambrose is Still fine match was just ass
> 
> The people who like him aren't going to suddenly be like oh I don't like him now.



I think less of Dean's character. He's essentially a stripper at this point: teasing but failing to go the distance. 

I think Shane's match with Taker made it worse. At the very least, Brock should have had a hard time putting Dean down and Dean should have earned his respect by the end of the match.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2016)

*sits with a grin, resting his chin in his palm*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

The whole point is that this is the best Ambrose has been since they turned him into the hot dog cart/tongs to the package/plugged in monitor running imbecile he was for over a year. They built a better story for him vs. HHH than Roman's. 

They can't complain about guy's not stepping up when a top guy goes to a higher level, during Wrestlemania season, and the squash him to a old part-timer.


Ambrose is WWE's Goto. 


Fucking _Goto_.


When he was becoming Naito.


But he's fucking _Goto_.






Ryder's Okada.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

Corbin main roster now.

This cool cause the hood fucks with him


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder what kinda show we'll get tonight will they just mail it in?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposedly Seth Rollins is coming back tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]vHGVphK_XC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

> WWE® Network Reaches Record 1.82 Million Subscribers
> WWE® today announced that its digital subscription service, WWE Network, reached a record 1.82 million total subscribers following last night's WrestleMania®, the most viewed WrestleMania in history. This is a 39% increase from March 30, 2015, the day after WrestleMania last year.
> 
> "History was made last night with both a record-setting crowd at AT&T Stadium and more households than ever before watching WrestleMania on WWE Network," said WWE Chairman & CEO Vince McMahon. "WWE Network continues to drive transformative growth for our company."
> ...





> - WWE stock took a hit today when the post-WrestleMania 32 conference call kicked off with the WWE Network subscriber count of 1.8 million. The stock was up at $18.04 when the call began but immediately started dropping, hitting $16.21 when the call was over. Stock closed at $16.56 today, down 4.33%. Today's high was $18.86 and the low was $15.90.



welp


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Rollins will be back later this year not sure they'd bring him back if he can't wrestle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

So many rumours and spoilers concerning huge Wyatt programs. They're really not done with them yet. 

Rowan is gonna wish his incestuous parents never gave birth to him


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

finsihed my homework just in time


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder how long it takes to make these video packages


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Damage control already. 

EDIT: cheering for Vince


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman going for super atomic xxx nuclear heat tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

lmaooooo omg they trying to give an excuse of why roman getting booed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

New Day should be the face of this company


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Heh, so starting off with VInce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane-o


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane looks so beat up.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane way more indestructible than Ambrose


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

This mofo is alive


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane has more durability than Ambrose


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

RAW is SHANE-o-MAC tonight,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Heh, so Shane is in charge now for Raw.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

I am jizzing everywhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane running the best RAW of the year. Awesome pay off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Over Day


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2016)

Crowd is golden man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

It's amazing how they started off as faces, turned their gimmick around by being heels, and now are over as faces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy shit this crowd.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Lion King


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2016)

lol newday getting over hahahahaha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's amazing how they started off as faces, turned their gimmick around by being heels, and now are over as faces.



Shit's organic. Makes you wonder why they didn't do the same with Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

So Ziggler and Kane in a direct to video movie.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman has to be like "do I really have to go out there?"


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

This crowd is on point tonight,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

I wish Shane do the Kai en tai gimmick one more time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

so how's Raw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so how's Raw?



pretty dope so far.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

They going to kick out Barrett?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Sheamus going from Irish to east german


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Sheamus must be relieve to be involved in a post WM match that didn't have the crowd hijack the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> They going to kick out Barrett?



Looks like it. Barret's great send off incoming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> pretty dope so far.



I'm tempted to go back and take my Raw crack but at the same time they broke my heart with Dean vs Brock 


Not sure what to do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Wyatts turning face. About time. Hopefully they get a win or two now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol, what is this.  Why, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Hopefully this turns into Wyatt vs. The Machine (authority). Which was his intended gimmick to begin with.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Wyatts got the Rocky rub., Shane is running RAW, things work out well. Who knew?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what is this.  Why, it doesn't make any sense.



Good guys too stronk. So it turned into a "if ya can't beat em..." situation.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

Damn crowd was vicious on Barrett.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Wyatts got the Rocky rub., Shane is running RAW, things work out well. Who knew?



After the jimmy Mania last night, they'll do anything to please the crowd tonight. Predicting Sami pinning Triple clean.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

The raw after mania is the true showcase of the immortals


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

[S-A-F];55455567 said:
			
		

> Damn crowd was vicious on Barrett.



Considering his booking? Wasn't really surprised.  Results and booking still matter.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Face Wyatts or Tweener Wyatts?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh goodness, they really want to start making people turn the channel.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Birdface


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Smarkmania


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Maybe Sasha would have won the title if she upgraded here breasts to a DD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

<tunes in
<sees Bigbird


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

"We'll make all the over draws win so please don't boo Reigns" - WWE


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice!!! we get Apollo debut!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Better than Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm, Apollo on the main show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

10 years of low volume happy to be here promos begins tonight!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

When's Joe and Balor doe?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Henry


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Uhaa Nation


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Not gonna lie about 6 other nxt wrestlers I'd rather see before Apollo


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Considering his booking? Wasn't really surprised.  Results and booking still matter.



Its a shame he was supposed to be so much more but him being injury prone ruined his career.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Finn Balor was seen taking a flight out of Dallas, he wont be on Raw


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Jove makes appearances in this thread as of lately is only matched by The amount of wins Fandango has under his belt


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mark Henry



WHC isn't número uno but the number 2 fam


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

What did i miss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

[S-A-F];55455626 said:
			
		

> Its a shame he was supposed to be so much more but him being injury prone ruined his career.



Guess this is truly it for the bigger picture


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> What did i miss



New Day and Sasha wins, Shane-o running RA, Wyatt turned faces/tweeners. 

Smarkmania runnin wild


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

crowd booing WM


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

Excited for Crews.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

If we're gonna get guys that couldn't make the Takeover show proper, give us The Drifter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

How good is apollo Crews?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Crews the new Lashley


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

That's right do them flips make them rednecks happy,.....








WWE just found Kofi's understudy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Apollover Crews


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Geezus christ Crews is awesome


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> , Wyatt turned faces/tweeners.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wait What?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Good win for Crews, don't know about Breeze anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Tyler Breeze was never going anywhere


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tyler Breeze was never going anywhere



Hes were he belongs honestly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Wait What?



They beat up the League of Nations, after the latter beat up Wade.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

That crowd booing Roman leekee


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Screw you guys. Breeze is dope. He'll be a cool heel midcarder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like the crowd has the cross ready, just waiting for the body to nail it on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

>I still see sparkling pink graphics

BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Breeze's Gimmick needs to evolve. He's the lovechild of JoMo and Ziggler


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Getting this shit show over with in hour one. Hope someone comes out and puts him through the mat


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman Entering through the stage for his own safety


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

So getting the execution over quickly instead of at the end of the show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Rollins lucky his theme has no rhythm or isn't catchy otherwise the chants would have been savage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

After stealing the show at the HoF, and having the best match at Mania... something always goes bad for this girl.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Booooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms. Jove said:


> After stealing the show at the HoF, and having the best match at Mania... something always goes bad for this girl.



Damn...


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Jericho -_-


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Would have loved to see Dean come out instead of Y2K


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

dem boos are goddamn loud


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

WHY WONT YOU LIKE ME


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

At least Reigns was playing on that crowd heat.    Jericho a face again?  :amazed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

The hell happen to Becky?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Jesus Christ why didn't they send the miz if they are going this route


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

What now?


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Save US.Y2J


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

good for Jericho to save us all from Reigns!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Its amazing how  the E is making me actively hate guys i used to love


What were they chanting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

not sure who I hate more, Fat ass Jericho or Reigns


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

AJ Styles.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

He said the "B" word.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not sure who I hate more, Fat ass Jericho or Reigns



Jericho.

Reigns might improve some day, Jericho is past his prime and in a downward spiral


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

No AJ. Leave now pls. Nooooo....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Save us Kevin Owens
Kill Owens kill


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

AJ STYLES !!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

KO now joining in on the fun.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens selling injuries.

Sami Zayn!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

This Match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

"Here's a bunch of over guys. Just don't boo a Roman segment" - WWE


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

oh.. 6 man


so much for any thing neat happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Jericho.
> 
> Reigns might improve some day, Jericho is past his prime and in a downward spiral



I guess that's possible.

Also Roman gonna have KO , AJ , AND JERICHO fed  

 Oh and Sami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami or Jericho bring home the gold for the great white north


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Running hug.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn...




Didn't even notice it during the match. Sucks. I thought her work made the match.



Went back to the last thread. Surprised no one noticed this because Wrestling Twitter was certainly buzzing about how many times they showed Bruno, and it wasn't because of the old man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

Roman looking strong


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Hes not a good guy he's not a bad guy he's a turd sandwich


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Great promo by Roman 



Ms. Jove said:


> Didn't even notice it during the match. Sucks. I thought her work made the match.
> 
> 
> 
> Went back to the last thread. Surprised no one noticed this because Wrestling Twitter was certainly buzzing about how many times they showed Bruno, and it wasn't because of the old man.



The fuck happened tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> oh.. 6 man
> 
> 
> so much for any thing neat happening



Probably a fatal 4 way for the #1 contender spot tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Is anybody buying tap out as oppose to under armor ?


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Remember when the Usos were over


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Great promo by Roman
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck happened tho?




I dunno. She got busted open. She said it needed 7 stitches to close.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

ugh Jericho vs Roman well at least i don't have to watch payback


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

>Lone Wolf

>No Wold Howl in his Entrance

one job E


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

as long as its not jericho im eating at payback


but it probably is


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Corbin time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Yay Dean gets to do nothing now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck I dunno who I want to win. Don't want AJ, Sami, or Owens to be fed. But Y2J vs. Roman will be horrible.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yay Dean gets to do nothing now



He really doesn't have anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

So Ziggie jobbie time then?


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Poor Ziggles gonna be fed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck I dunno who I want to win. Don't want AJ, Sami, or Owens to be fed. But Y2J vs. Roman will be horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> He really doesn't have anything



I say Y2J so he can be sacrificed 



Yeah, he's off WWE's radar now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

hearing sami zayn hurt

nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Is it time for Ziggler's send off already?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

There some buzz right now that Sami ran to the back holding his shoulder. Probably nonsense, but it's out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> hearing sami zayn hurt
> 
> nooooooooooooooo



brother you better be playing.



Ms. Jove said:


> There some buzz right now that Sami ran to the back holding his shoulder. Probably nonsense, but it's out there.



Guys. Stop this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> hearing sami zayn hurt
> 
> nooooooooooooooo



NO COME ON!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens would be the heel champ we deserve


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Hopefully it's just Sami selling thinking he's still on camera.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck man. Not Sami .


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

what happend?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

who sold out tho


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Let's debut this bastard with a healthy amount of ringwork.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

So double count out only to have Ziggler have the shit beat out of him after.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Baron needs hairclub for men. His hairline is shit and I don't know if he can pull off bald.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Ryder out, let's hope this company has some good plans for this guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

Zayn is made of plastic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

This crowd.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack Ryder's dad not wearing a tapout uniform.  FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



C-CAN I wish for an injury on him?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Miz  Goat Heel 

Miz Vs Zack could be great feud


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Too much underrated workrate in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Crowd is heavy behind Ryder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Coulda saved it for Payback but okay I guess.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crowd is heavy behind Ryder.



Its so rare to see a Face and a Heel who are good at their jobs getting the appropriate reactions isn't it


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2016)

Miz is so undervalued.  He should be top level heel, not barely in midcard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Miz about to win and remind everyone that Zack winning was a fluke and next Raw nobody will give a shit about these two


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

zack Ryder jobbing tonight to the moz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Miz is so undervalued.  He should be top level heel, not barely in midcard.



Sadly as that film saying goes "There is only one lord of the ring and he doesn't share power."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack Ryder's dad not dressed up like John Morrison


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

This needs to be an emote


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

why i have qa horrible feeling miz gonna win


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack and Miz Working their Asses off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

I hate people that clap stupidly for nothing


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Isn't that a DQ?

:Maryse


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

MARYSE COMING IN AS THE COUNTER


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy shit, Maryse. 

And the Miz wins. :amazed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Just say "Martha" Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack building stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

JBL bringing up the Superman shirt


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Damn

Maryse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

As I called it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

So is Maryse back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

And JBL is the new Micheal Cole in Miz fandom.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack wins it back at Payback


----------



## Aries (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This needs to be an emote



lets make it happen


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

Does a champion getting goaded into an impromptu title match ever work out for the champion? It feels like the champion loses the title in those types of situations almost every time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Does the New Day have an extra senzu bean for Sami?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuck man, KO so good with promos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Does the New Day have an extra senzu bean for Sami?



Wrestled a crazy great match with Naka, wrestles in the Ladder match, then confrontation.


WWE sure loves abusing Sami


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

I 'm so torn

Ryder deserves a good run with he belt, hell eh deserves a good run period.


But so dose the Miz.

Logically this could be a good feud that the audience really get into 

But realistically they will be lucky if they even get a match ont he pre show


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Vaudevillains call-up?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

R.I.P Vaudevillians


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

They will be buried like the Ascension


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Vaude Villians will be fine. Vince will think they're a  hip young team and gimmick 


Oh god here comes Charlotte's awful mic skills.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

WAIT........couldn't Snoopy Dawg stop Ric from screwing the match?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vaude Villians will be fine. Vince will think they're a  hip young team and gimmick
> 
> 
> Oh god here comes Charlotte's awful mic skills.



I'm not worried about vince in this case, 


Their gimmick is just too smart for the main roster crowds


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

what is the crowd chanting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Cole cutting down the rumors 

They chanted Bayley


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

They really want Bayley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Becky looks mad as shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte's tanking


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Natty Ice

Charlottes Reaction Face


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

natty look like she lift weights with her face


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

hahahahahah what the fuck was Flair already lying down on the ground lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Those are some fighting words there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Natalya gonna be given a shot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Man. Everything about this screams "Sasha should have won".


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2016)

I want to watch Ride Along


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man. Everything about this screams "Sasha should have won".



Isn't  that how most of Raw feels though?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Becky looks mad as shit.




No famous relatives. 


Also, Vince either did not, or still does not, think she's pretty enough.



But this is what I was talking about when I said she stole the HoF, and the "let's cut to Bruno again" catchphrase on Wrestling Twitter Saturday night:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms. Jove said:


> No famous relatives.
> 
> 
> Also, Vince either did not, or still does not, think she's pretty enough.
> ...



Jove you glorious bastard , thanks


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

Primo and Epico finally ditching the failed Matadores gimmick?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

What fresh hell are the colons about to be put through.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

So Los Jobberdors are finally losing their gimmick.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jove you glorious bastard , thanks






Hope Vince took notice, because I just want to get to the 5-year Sasha v. Becky feud already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

A three man stable with Carlito would be dope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Ms. Jove said:


> Hope Vince took notice, because I just want to get to the 5-year Sasha v. Becky feud already.



The color of her hair doesn't tell how hot she looks there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol, that was funny by the Dudleys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow Dudleyz have really bored the fans 

WWE sure knows how to ruin people


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

Botching the ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Lol, Dudley's going off because they know the rules of a table match.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Lilian botched


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Sami's not hurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Take my arm Sami


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm, if Zayn is actually injured, this could be a way to write him out of the match.

If he's not, then it just adds to the underdog factor when he hobbles to the ring.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

inb4 sami gets attacked by KO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkkkk. He's actually hurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

MAN I DONT WANT DEAN VS ROMAN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

DA FEUD THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN A MANIA FEUD GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm confused, if sami is hurt isn't i a bad idea to put him through a  table?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Man fuck this. Somebody put a voodoo curse on Sami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Lilian botched



At least she was yelled at.  It could have been worse. 
[YOUTUBE]flx9jXo2Ock[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man fuck this. Somebody put a voodoo curse on Sami.



Dude is too fragile.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man fuck this. Somebody put a voodoo curse on Sami.



You never know, they might be setting it up so Sami hobbles out and prevents Kevin from getting the title shot and setting up the 1v1.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> inb4 sami gets attacked by KO



Yep  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man fuck this. Somebody put a voodoo curse on Sami.



Have faith bro, maybe he'll come out to the match


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

So.

Many.

Call ups.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

SAWFT!!!!
A
W
F
T
!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

They're announcing the triple threat.


FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THIS SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Just got home. 

What I miss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

ENZO AND CASS!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

FUUUUUUUUUU yeah


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 4, 2016)

Next TakeOver...


American Alpha vs. a reunited Sawyer Fulton and Angelo Dawkins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Just got home.
> 
> What I miss?



KO, Jericho  might get fed to Roman.


lots of NXT cass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Just got home.
> 
> What I miss?



How You Doin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Man the promos of this feud will be mental.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Enzo and Big Cass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck man Enzio is going off


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Enzo vs Bully Ray


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

if this isnt the sign of pushing younger talent where its at then idk what else proof we neeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Juice. Sami is hurt man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Have no idea on what to think of the skit I just seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Enzo and Cass just too awesome, Dudleyz just too SAWFT


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

"Will a fourth man be added?"

Oh god.







They could add Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone perform Edo Tensie on Sami. I can't take this shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Juice. Sami is hurt man.



Did Steen do it?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

inB4 4th man is Samoa Joe, or Bobby Roode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> "Will a fourth man be added?"
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...



Nah they're saving that for next Mania.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

4th Man is Brock?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Inb4 Kane or Bigshow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> 4th Man is Brock?



Brock's contract is up actually.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Zack to Win the title back on Smackdown?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

4th man gonna be Seth Rollins


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Could be Brock, or Dean. or Maybe... Roode?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

4th gonna be HHH


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Could be Brock, or Dean. or Maybe... Roode?



Or Kane or Big Show -_-


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

OH NO THEY'RE STARTING TO DO THE SPECIAL CELEBRITIES AGAIN!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Dr Phil? Da Fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

Alan Jobber Styles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Shane-o fucked up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Get better Sami


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Kenta return?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

They confirmed it's a Fatal Four Way.

I know it'll be swept under the rug like it was last time with Dean but, no title rematch for Owens for the IC Title, went right to World.

What about Triple H though? I know his actual contract was supposed to be done but...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Seth ready to compete?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

MY BUTT IS SOOOOO HURT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

CESAROOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

CESARRO!!!!!!!!!!!!


YEAH baby!!!


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Its Ambrose


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

CESARO

To Wrestle in a suit.....


Fuck it he could do it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

Jobsaro


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh my stream is lagging


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

Wasn't expecting him but hell yeah!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Tyson Kidd is drooling right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean has fucking nothing to do 


Great for Cesaro though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Hopefully this means Sami being out is just Kayfabe and they had this planned.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Cesaro is Wrestling Jason Statham


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally AJ wrestling some one who can wrestle at his speed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2016)

Cesaro! \o/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Cesaro vs. AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah this gun be good


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 4, 2016)

Caesaro should have kept the suit and shades


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean has fucking nothing to do
> 
> 
> Great for Cesaro though



You mean beside learning how to wrestle and figuring out a new gimmick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

What the.... that cartoon.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

Xavier is cold blooded

show them this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2016)

Owens selling by yelling "OWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!"


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean has fucking nothing to do



BABYGURL'S dick isn't gonna ride itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You mean beside learning how to wrestle and figuring out a new gimmick?



His gimmick is fine.


The wrestling part I have always agreed he needed to fix his shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL'S dick isn't gonna ride itself.



You only make me want to watch Steen get buried by babygurl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

SHIN-SHOOOOORYUUUUKENNNNN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL'S dick isn't gonna ride itself.



Ouch,that's cold man.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You only make me want to watch Steen get buried by babygurl



Steen ALREADY jobbed to BABYGURL twice.

Ambrose will be spreading his cheeks as soon as he turn heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Cesaro stealing the show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

This match though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Steen ALREADY jobbed to BABYGURL twice.
> 
> Ambrose will be spreading his cheeks as soon as he turn heel.



You know I am curious if this your fantasy cause sure love to talk about gay fucking 


I mean I won't judge you bro, you're still my bro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This match though



This is what happens when ya have talent in the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know I am curious if this your fantasy cause sure love to talk about gay fucking



I do enjoy HLA.

Who doesn't?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2016)

STYYYYYYYYYYYYLES WONNNNNNN WAT


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

AJ WIns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

HOLY SHIT! 
O
L
Y
S
H
I
T


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Damn. Am soooo late.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2016)

Jobbericho when it counts.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally a WWE match AJ doesn't have to carry somebody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2016)

This was an awesome match yet it's who is going to be Reigns first bitch opponent.


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2016)

STYLES FUCK YEAH

Reigns heel turn


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

IM SEEING ROMAN REIGNS VS AJ STYLES AT PAYBACK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is what happens when ya have talent in the ring.



Fuck what a match. WWE used their talent right tonight. 



The Juice Man said:


> I do enjoy HLA.
> 
> Who doesn't?




I don't 


Plus  I just wonder how long are you gonna hold that grudge


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Wait  Oh My God what if AJ Wins Via Bullet Club


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck what a match. WWE used their talent right tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't like lesbians?

You're weird.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2016)

man so glad i decided to go to pay back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You don't like lesbians?
> 
> You're weird.



Stop being a heel dammit 

I just had an awful weekend and now I can tell that they're basically saying Dean can fuck off


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stop being a heel dammit
> 
> I just had an awful weekend and now I can tell that they're basically saying Dean can fuck off



I'm speaking truth.

Reigns has been the chosen one of the Shield since Day One.

Dean is just there to help his Senpai.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2016)

AJ Styles vs Reigns

There is no way Reigns can be a face anymore.  Styles is just too loved, there's also the Bullet Club incoming at some point too.  Maybe it could lead to a Shield reuinion as heels vs Bullet club if AJ wins.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> This was an awesome match yet it's who is going to be Reigns first bitch opponent.



Of course the former face of TNA will job to BABYGURL first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm speaking truth.
> 
> Reigns has been the chosen one of the Shield since Day One.
> 
> Dean is just there to help his Senpai.



you know, you may not care but it fucking sucks to keep hearing about Dean's shitty moves, or his shitty gimmick or he constantly jobs at big main events.


KO has a future so your boy is fine.



So for once , either chill out with this or fuck off.


Legit getting tired of having to hear this over and over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

AJ's losing, obviously. But at least it's something. They could finally turn Roman heel for example.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm still pulling for Bullet Club


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2016)

Btw, what's the point of AJ losing at Mania if he's heading to the next PPV challenging the champ?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> man so glad i decided to go to pay back



Yeah you get to see Styles lose in person.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

I'll say this too Juice. I know Dean is nothing but an overrated wrestler who has only mic skills as talent.

I know ALL HIS FLAWS:

-He can't wrestle
-His stupid clotheslines
-He is an undriven lazy fuck
-His stupid punches
-His overplayed gimmick


I know all that and I'm still rooting for him. Which sucks to be invested in someone who you want the best and see him fucking try to be motivated but he'd rather job.


Plus he's too damn skinny, so he doesn't have the look.


So I get it. He isn't fit to main event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Btw, what's the point of AJ losing at Mania if he's heading to the next PPV challenging the champ?



IKR sounds like a TNA level of booking.

Thats how he was built up when he was the TNA title in 2009.

Maybe AJ will win the WWE title? .


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2016)

Man i feel like Apollo is gonna get buried to shit unless the find a good angle for him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

I doubt Reigns is gonna lose the title so early this year. Maybe AJ wins it next year, IF they do decide to have other champs.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta feeling Reigns will end up beating Punk's title reign.

Can't wait when Cena jobs to him at WM33.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with Dean's build and his ability is good enough. The problem is that his bark is worse than his bite. He fails to deliver. Why did he pick up the chainsaw? Were we supposed to assume that he'd cut Brock to pieces?


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

Gunners said:


> There's nothing wrong with Dean's build and his ability is good enough. The problem is that his bark is worse than his bite. He fails to deliver. Why did he pick up the chainsaw? Were we supposed to assume that he'd cut Brock to pieces?



Exactly this//

I don't feel as though Dean Ambrose is a terrible wrestler, but he needs to deliver on himself acting crazy..he needs to stop trying to act like he's crazy and let his character speak for itself.

What I mean by that is Mick Foley may of had a mask on his face and walked like he was crippled down to the ring, but he had a presence to himself that you knew his persona wasn't 'right' in the head.

Dean Ambrose is a bit over the top at times and doesn't deliver. If he's going to do something crazy to shock the crowd, he should just go ahead and do it. Not french kiss a barb wired bat or something


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

And I do agree, Juice the trolling has gotten obnoxious at this point lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Who's says I'm trolling?

I really think Dean wants Reigns dick.

The only explanation why he doesn't want the top spot for himself.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

Did Reigns turn heel??


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Who's says I'm trolling?
> 
> I really think Dean wants Reigns dick.
> 
> The only explanation why he doesn't want the top spot for himself.



Come on, how can I even argue with you over this? You're spitefully just saying this.

We all understand you don't like Dean Ambrose, but why try to act like you're being serious when you try and slander him? There's legitimate reasons to not like what he's doing in the WWE right now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> Did Reigns turn heel??


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> We all understand you don't like Dean Ambrose



I like Jon Moxley.

Dean Ambrose is a punk bitch.

Don't get salty with me because Dean is content on being a main event jobber.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

Yooo man, they need to stop screwing around and just turn Roman Reigns heel. I would like him 10 times better if he got to embrace his cocky self.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I like Jon Moxley.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is a punk bitch.
> 
> Don't get salty with me because Dean is content on being a main event jobber.



I acknowledged that Dean Ambrose has legitimate issues that he needs to work on, and I understand a lot of reasons why people have an issue with the direction that he's going with his character.

The only thing I came at you towards is being obnoxious with your trolling at times.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> I acknowledged that Dean Ambrose has legitimate issues that he needs to work on, and I understand a lot of reasons why people have an issue with the direction that he's going with his character.
> 
> The only thing I came at you towards is being obnoxious with your trolling at times.



Years ago I remember the entire thread coming at you about the exact same thing.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Years ago I remember the entire thread coming at you about the exact same thing.



And people rightfully called me out on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> Exactly this//
> 
> I don't feel as though Dean Ambrose is a terrible wrestler, but he needs to deliver on himself acting crazy..he needs to stop trying to act like he's crazy and let his character speak for itself.
> 
> ...



I remember reading they were gonna book Dean like Bryan in which he'd come up short every time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2016)

Heh, those "You sold out" chants we heard during the Ziggler/Corbin match was for a security guard taking beach balls away from fans. 

TNA Event at Minor League Baseball Stadium Draws Less Than 300 Fans


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Years ago I remember the entire thread coming at you about the exact same thing.



The difference is that he got better you _chode_.

I don't mind if you shitpost, but don't pull the kettle bullshit in a situation where it's entirely irrelevant.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2016)

"I'm not a bad guy, I'm not a good guy, I'm THE guy" - Reigns



THE MAN

Miz won the IT Title. Good, Miz is talented and should be in the main event


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2016)

Man Cesaro looked like a million bucks in that main event.

That's the Cesaro we need. Not the one that gets DDT'd through a pumpkin.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I don't mind if you shitpost, but don't pull the kettle bullshit in a situation where it's entirely irrelevant.



Flow is the one bitching because I was speaking truth about his precious Ambrose.

You don't see me having a fit when you or anyone else shits on Punk or Brock.


----------



## EJ (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Flow is the one bitching because I was speaking truth about his precious Ambrose.



You can't even recall the events correctly,

I haven't gone after what a lot of people were saying in this thread about Dean Ambrose because it's true, he goes over the top with his gimmick and amounts to no actions with it. He acts in his mannerisms to seem 'cool', but not allowing his character to speak for itself. 

I went after your obnoxious trolling that was it. Don't try and act like this is specifically _just _about Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2016)

So... Wade Barrett to TNA? Maybe ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll say this too Juice. I know Dean is nothing but an overrated wrestler who has only mic skills as talent.
> 
> I know ALL HIS FLAWS:
> 
> ...


You only root for him because I told your dumb ass years ago why the fuck did you name change to a jobber and you wouldn't believe me so now you're trying to salvage whatever you can.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2016)

> - As noted, we received several reports from RAW tonight that Sami Zayn ran to the back holding his shoulder after hitting a tope on Kevin Owens on RAW tonight. Zayn was later involved in a backstage segment getting attacked by Kevin Owens, leading to Cesaro replacing him in the main event. *Mike Johnson of PWInsider noted that the injury was storyline and the plan all along was for Cesaro to be in the match. Reddit user Falcon Arrow had also stated during a Reddit AMA earlier in the day that Cesaro would be returning on tonight's show.*





> - As noted, Sami Zayn appeared to be injured after the spot with Kevin Owens on last night's WWE RAW. After doing the dive, Sami reportedly grabbed his wrist and ran straight to the back. *It was noted on Wrestling Observer Radio today that word from backstage says Sami is not injured.*



This dude can sell way too well. Almost made me cry for him. 

Good on Ryder, Miz, and Sami for keeping Kayfabe alive. Last night was emotional.

---------------------------------------

Guys. Stop shredding Ambrose. Like Hansen said, carpenters are really important to the business. 

---------------------------------------


Possible Payback card?

Reigns vs. AJ
Sami vs. Owens
Women Triple Threat Rematch
Dean vs. Y2J*?*
Dudleys vs. Enzo and Cass
Miz vs. Ryder (gimmick match)
Wyatts vs. League of Nations
Corbin vs. Ziggler
New Day vs. GoldTruth*?*

Possibly a better Mania card.

I really like how Owens vs. Sami is THE (long running) feud of the company. Like, they're insinuating that they'll use it for a title match one day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

I think the one thing that kind of gets lost in the shuffle is that Mania is the payoff to that cycle of storylines. It's essentially why the post Mania Raw is always on point. 

That said you're right about Sami, Khris. I think it was his match with Owens or Neville when he hit the Tope and started acting like he was concussed. He's the best seller in the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMI'S NOT INJURED IT WAS JUST KAYFABE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You only root for him because I told your dumb ass years ago why the fuck did you name change to a jobber and you wouldn't believe me so now you're trying to salvage whatever you can.



The fact that you think I care what you say


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

What you don't care enough to laugh when that dude pines for a Ziggler main event push?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What you don't care enough to laugh when that dude pines for a Ziggler main event push?




Nah I don't. Ziggler is definitely more deserving of a title push than Dean. I'm not even gonna front on that.


I just laugh cause Ziggler sometimes oversells way too much 

but he cares about wanting to make it to the top.


I legit said I feel bad for Agmaster cause he has to hear how Ziggler gets shat on.

 but MK just hates me for no reason apparently


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

Your swinging too far over. I think it's pretty clear that Ziggler is a better worker than Ambrose but there's a reason why he can't connect on the mic the same way Ambrose does. They're virtually equal with Ambrose having more shininess. Truth be told it was probably more annoying to be a Ziggler fan in 2012-2013 when Cena was literally shitting on him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2016)

Reigns would be a great Heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Your swinging too far over. I think it's pretty clear that Ziggler is a better worker than Ambrose but there's a reason why he can't connect on the mic the same way Ambrose does. They're virtually equal with Ambrose having more shininess. Truth be told it was probably more annoying to be a Ziggler fan in 2012-2013 when Cena was literally shitting on him.



I mean here's the thing, Dean can talk but in today's day and age, wrestling is a lot more important than it used to be.

Dolph can put on some good matches even with bad wrestlers. Dean on the other hand, has only the HHH match as a solid one.

If Dolph had Ambrose mic skills, there's no way he should be down in midcard.


As you said, Ambrose saving grace is that he can talk. Hurts but that's the truth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2016)

Dean is at least better than the current champion Roman in every way except looks. And even then Dean looks great for his gimmick. Dean's biggest and foremost problem will always be booking. Just like Wyatt, it's hard to take him seriously when he's crazy for the wrong reasons. Like picking fights with monsters he can't win, instead of doing crazy bumps in order to win. You know, something like Shane did at Mania. 

I think it was Gunners that said "his bark is greater than his bite", that's an excellent description.  

EDIT: Switch Dean/Lesnar match with Taker/Shane's booking and Dean would have been a mega star last night. 



SoulTaker said:


> I think the one thing that kind of gets lost in the shuffle is that Mania is the payoff to that cycle of storylines. It's essentially why the post Mania Raw is always on point.
> 
> That said you're right about Sami, Khris. I think it was his match with Owens or Neville when he hit the Tope and started acting like he was concussed. He's the best seller in the company.



It's ridiculous how he sold off-camera so that the crowd would report it on twitter, and then grabbed his arm again after the table spot. That's some whack multi-layered selling there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

Honestly I really really really hope that Raw wasn't just a one time thing . So much goddamn talent in the roster that can have so many different feuds and Main Events.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This dude can sell way too well. Almost made me cry for him.
> 
> Good on Ryder, Miz, and Sami for keeping Kayfabe alive. Last night was emotional.
> 
> ...



LOL poor Dean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly I really really really hope that Raw wasn't just a one time thing . So much goddamn talent in the roster that can have so many different feuds and Main Events.



Just need Kenny Omega, Lethal, and the Young Bucks now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

I think they called up Apollo way too soon. He's kind of dog shit on the mic but hey atleast Based Haitch made up a finisher for him on the fly that's better than a standing aerial.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact that you think I care what you say



It's eating you alive fam


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2016)

Reigns needs to hold the belt until at least Summerslam. But ideally, Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> It's eating you alive fam



Dude I still am a Dean fan but I know you guys are right on about his flaws and I wish he could show progress on his other parts. On Sunday I hoped so much for Dean vs Brock to be good so that for one night you could  enjoy him.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Reigns needs to hold the belt until at least Summerslam. But ideally, Mania.



Of what year?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2016)

Change the thread title. Zack got his wish and will now be fired 

AJ Styles will be buried soon. Its sad to say but he didnt even lasted half a year and gets treated like this 

That Reigns promo during WM was pure bullshit though. "Never received handouts" my ass. Vince gave you a free pass you son of a bitch. Everything was handed to you from the beginning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Change the thread title. Zack got his wish and will now be fired
> 
> AJ Styles will be buried soon. Its sad to say but he didnt even lasted half a year and gets treated like this
> 
> That Reigns promo during WM was pure bullshit though. "Never received handouts" my ass. Vince gave you a free pass you son of a bitch. Everything was handed to you from the beginning.



Dude relax just accept the Roman empire is here


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

I heard they were giving chant cues to the crowd during Mania. Like the crowd was prompted to woo when Charlotte did and do New Day chants. Wonder what they did for HHH/Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I heard they were giving chant cues to the crowd during Mania. Like the crowd was prompted to woo when Charlotte did and do New Day chants. Wonder what they did for HHH/Roman.



Oh that's soooo bad. They're getting worse at wanting to control everything that happens.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Of what year?



This year. Until Cena is fit to wrestle but at a big PPV. Maybe pitting Cena against Reigns will make Reigns seem more likable. Maybe not.

Either way, I still think the Mania 33 main event should be Reigns v Cena OR Reigns v Rollins v Cena (can happen at Summerslam also).

I hope this is the year Bray Wyatt breaks into the main event completely.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2016)

Can't wait for Dr Phil to try and fix Dean or Vince/Shane next week .


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 5, 2016)

> Monday's episode of WWE RAW, the biggest show of the year with the WrestleMania 32 fallout, drew 4.094 million viewers. This is up from last week's 3.764 million viewers for the go-home episode.
> 
> For this week's show, the first hour drew 4.287 million viewers, the second hour drew 4.178 million viewers and the final hour drew 3.816 million viewers.
> 
> ...



I guess this means Reigns will keep the belt for a year .


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2016)

31's post-raw had way more.

But ratings won't change anything anyway. When Roman said he's "the man", those were not HIS words. They were Vince's words. He's the man for the next 10 or so years. The job now is getting him over as a face.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> AJ Styles will be buried soon. Its sad to say but he didnt even lasted half a year and gets treated like this



It's not too surprising.

For better or for worse AJ was the face of TNA.

And we all know how Vince always portrays WWE to be superior to other promotions.

Just ask Sting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2016)

I feel like the way the ratings are given is severely flawed. The NCAA game was huge because it went down to the wire and was won on a buzzer beater. I think the number is better in that light but the double edged sword here is that there were probably more viewers so the rating share was probably somewhat abysmal. That's the thing a lot of people don't watch TV anymore, this was the excuse I knew Vince would use and he did so during the last quarterly earning call. At the same time you can't know how bad their ratings really are without the share numbers. Total viewership doesn't mean what it use to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> It's not too surprising.
> 
> For better or for worse AJ was the face of TNA.
> 
> ...



AJ will lose, obviously. Doesn't mean he'll get buried. There's a chance he will, but let's just wait and see for now shall we?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2016)

I have this feeling that Vince and creative will have Reigns mow through every fan favorite to spite the audience for booing at the guy instead of embracing him as the face of the company.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> I guess this means Reigns will keep the belt for a year .



It's actually normal to get an uptick in viewership around Wrestlemania. 

It's after the next PPV you should pay attention to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like the way the ratings are given is severely flawed. The NCAA game was huge because it went down to the wire and was won on a buzzer beater. I think the number is better in that light but the double edged sword here is that there were probably more viewers so the rating share was probably somewhat abysmal. That's the thing a lot of people don't watch TV anymore, this was the excuse I knew Vince would use and he did so during the last quarterly earning call. At the same time you can't know how bad their ratings really are without the share numbers. Total viewership doesn't mean what it use to.



ST sometimes seeing your posts feels like you're a real life Google , just chock full of information


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2016)

Reigns sure was heeling it up on raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Reigns needs to hold the belt until at least Summerslam. But ideally, Mania.



Summerslam loss of the belt in a triple threat but he doesn't take the pin.  Wins again at survivor series.  Loses at Rumble.  Due to beast shenanigans.  Building to a non title grudge match between Roman and Brock.

The two do still need their match at a main PVP without anyone from the outside.  Just as long as it is booked that both get in strong offense and defense.  Instead of Brock throwing around Roman and have him laugh at it.

Roman is Heel through all of this too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2016)

Reigns will be Reigns.

I'm more interested on the rest of the roster and how they will be used.


----------



## Aries (Apr 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Reigns will be Reigns.
> 
> I'm more interested on the *rest of the roster* and *how they will be used*.



people don't care for good storylines and good booking dean. they care about 50/50 booking, dancing segments and shilling the wwe network. also da look


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2016)

This is what WWE needs to do to have a strong year. Eliminate the 50/50 booking. Divide the roster in three tiers.

*Tier 1:* These guys never lose on raw/smackdown. Keep these guys strong until pay per view time. They only lose to other Tier 1 guys and only at Pay Per Views. Try and not let any of these guys lose more than 2 pay-per-views in a row.

Roman Reigns//Dean Ambrose//Seth Rollins//Brock Lesnar//Sami Zayn//Kevin Owens//Baron Corbin// Apollo Crews//AJ Styles //Cesaro//Cena//Wyatt//Enzo & Cass (Keep Cass strong)//Neville

*Tier 2*: These guys are there to help get the tier 1 guys over on Raw/Smackdown. Tier 2 guys give a good match to Tier 1, but almost always lose clean. Tier 2 guys beat Tier 3 guys every once in a while.

Sheamus//Rusev//Randy Orton//Big Show // Kane// Ziggler// Strauman// Rowen//Harper// New Day (Keep Big E Strong)//Zack Ryder//The Miz // Kalisto // Ryback // Alberto Del Rio // Chris Jericho // Stardust // Titus O'Neil// Mark Henry // Tyler Breeze // Bubba Ray // The Ascenscion // The Vaudevillians


*Tier 3*: Comedic relief and jobbing EVERY TIME.
Social Outcasts// Fandango // Usos // D-Von // Sin Cara // Darren Young


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2016)

The WWE needs to stop with it's comedic relief characters, and jobbers. It doesn't help the product in the long run.

How am I suppose to take that "Funky is on a role guy" seriously for example? I would never be able to see him as a main eventer. The WWE needs to treat the majority of it's talent like they will one day become main eventers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2016)

Mid-carders/main eventers wont look good without jobbers Flow, that's just how wrestling is.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2016)

1. They should book Corbin how they should have booked Reigns in the first place
2. Nakamura vs. Samoa Joe soon?


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2016)

Midcarders can look good by putting on great matches and grabbing wins from one another. You can have a midcard thrive without having a set of jobbers. That stuff is played out to me.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2016)

The "top" guys just need to stop losing random non-important matches. They need to look strong.

The new wrestling season provides a fresh start to book them right.

I think picking AJ as the #1 contender is a great move. This will solidify Reigns heel turn and AJ can be the ring general. Plus, it's a fresh new feud. Even though he will most likely lose, AJ will likely come out a bigger star.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2016)

Joe and Balor should be coming up soon. The roster is gonna be awesome.

I think Balor feuds with Nakamura and drops the belt to him. Balor moves up with Balor Club.

Nakamura feuds with Joe. Nakamura retains. Joe moves up to main roster and attacks Dean, Reigns, Orton or Cena.

Then, Nakamura vs. Hideo or one of the TNA guys.

Bayley and Nia Jax should come up soon. Asuka will retain against Bayley. I hope Carmella joins Enzo and Cass this year.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2016)

Roman's Reign of Terror begins now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Every promotion trots out comedy gimmicks and jobbers. I mean look at Taguchi and Toru Yano over in NJPW, or Marty the Moth in LU. They basically signed Joey Ryan because his comedy spot with him using his ballsack to win a test of strength. New Day is ostensibly a comedy gimmick. Midcarders just having good matches against each other isn't enough, if anything it lends more to 50/50 booking. If the most revolutionary wrestling show in recent memory in LU can employ jobbers and comedy acts it's kind of silly to cherry pick that as a problem. In the abstract why would the E undergo an entire referendum of wrestling tropes when they just had their most successful live gate and they're firmly in the black?

The real major problem is what the hell they're going to do with all of this talent on the main roster? There's like 12 tag teams and 12 divas on the main roster post-Mania. The Vaudevillains are coming up too. This isn't even factoring in Cena, Orton, and Rollins who all command quite a bit of TV time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Or at this point Summerslam and Mania are draws upon themselves. To me that's the biggest takeaway. New York loves WWE. It's part of the reason why Balor/Owens drew the same crowd as Taker/Lesnar.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2016)

so now we discrediting the champ. have some respect soultaker

all jokes aside, i agree. the ppv's draw for themselves. i don't think it even matters who is the champ anymore. the aim needs to be making wrestling "cool" again. because it isn't. and it isn't mainstream either.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2016)

So what you are saying is that we need to make wrestling great again?

Vince vs President Donald: Twice in a Lifetime!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2016)

precisely. most people own the network now anyways, so regardless of who is on any ppv it's already been paid for. wrestling is considered whack on a mainstream level. unless it's stone cold, rock, hbk etc... it isn't cool. until that stigma is targeted (and that can only be done through a change in programming) then it doesn't matter who "the man" is.

but reigns doesn't really come across as corny and his size and stature make him believable as THE top-guy. so casuals can become invested him pretty easily. mic skills aside, he fills the boots just fine. the all-round programming is what needs to be addressed. it's shite.


----------



## EJ (Apr 6, 2016)

itt:

we settle for less


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2016)

Reigns doesn't have the_ it_ factor though. Rock, Stone Cold, HBK have _it._ Roman does not. I don't mind Roman being champion - don't mind him being a top guy. But he is not_ the_ guy. If Reigns had 1/10th of the charisma of a Nakamura,then no one would give a shit.

I'm not even all that mad about it. I'll ride it out. But if Vince wants to die on the seven hills of Roman, then I guess I have to wait patiently until Haitch takes Vince out for a midnight boat ride.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2016)

What I'm saying is at this point the "IT" does not necessarily matter, because wrestling itself is not attracting mainstream attention. I am suggesting that it has little to do with who is at the forefront (since it's still really Cena) but more so to do with the programming. When they sort that out, then who is at the forefront will become a bigger issue. I suppose it's only an issue for those who still tune in week-in-week-out, purely from an entertainment perspective.

On a side note, I don't think we can say with conviction that Reigns does not have "IT". You could have said the same thing about Rocky Maivia. Rock actually attended public speaking classes to get his mic skills up to par. If you saw Stone Cold in WCW I doubt anyone would say he had "IT" either. Really, only time will tell whether Reigns is THE guy.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2016)

I mean how do you define attracting mainstream attention? Sure it isn't attitude level but look at the last few years. ESPN is covering certain events - Rolling Stone, GQ, writing wrestling articles on the regular. It isn't a phenomenon, but you can argue that wrestling has lost a lot of the stigma and nicheness over the last few years.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The real major problem is what the hell they're going to do with all of this talent on the main roster? There's like 12 tag teams and 12 divas on the main roster post-Mania. The Vaudevillains are coming up too. This isn't even factoring in Cena, Orton, and Rollins who all command quite a bit of TV time.



Make raw 2 hours long and brand split.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, media coverage will always be there, WWE could even pay for it if they wanted too. Pretty sure they did that kind of shit with some celebrities. By mainstream I mean making wrestling "cool" again with teens and adults. Chances are if you talk about wrestling outside of a forum or your social circle you'll be met with responses like "you still watch wrestling???", "is Triple H still there?" and "ah, I haven't watched WWF for years". Wrestling is corny, the storylines are stale, it looks far too clean and PC. WWE is like a circus at this point. What goes on at a typical show does not transcend the 3 hours spent watching it and by that I mean, nothing is interesting enough to spread interest via word of mouth. Back in the day it'd be some crazy shit like "did you hear how Stone Cold just knocked out his boss? You have to watch this!". If it isn't Wrestlemania no-one is paying attention to this shit.

Justin Bieber is a cornball. But ever since he's started hanging around Rick Ross and Floyd Mayweather all of a sudden his music is being listened to by more than just teenage girls.

I'm not sure I even know precisely how to tackle this issue, if I did, I suppose I'd have a job in the WWE marketing department.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Make raw 2 hours long and brand split.



Is that even a remote possibility? I don't think Vince would scale back unless the network basically said this isn't working for us. They just added an additional 2 hours of content.

I do think they need a brand split temporarily. Kevin Owens really had the best take on this and I'm fully on board. They need to not be so draconian about the split and let it be that way for like 2 years then bring the roster back together. Hell you could make an entire thing out of it and unify titles and so on and so forth.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2016)

Wouldn't mind a flexible brand split that had a bit of rivalry to it. It could boost events like Survivor Series and Night of Champions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

It looks like Cesaro is back with a kind of Jason Statham gimmick. He's calling himself the professional so I think he's going to keep coming out in the tearaway suit.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Your swinging too far over. I think it's pretty clear that Ziggler is a better worker than Ambrose but there's a reason why he can't connect on the mic the same way Ambrose does. They're virtually equal with Ambrose having more shininess. Truth be told it was probably more annoying to be a Ziggler fan in 2012-2013 when Cena was literally shitting on him.



Honestly the worst time to be a Ziggler (kofi, cody, miz, et al) fan was when the shield first debuted.  I still don't really like any of them and that bullshit with Ryback straight tanked a guy who had arm twitches sending crowds into frenzy.  And Ryback's like my 2nd least favorite nexus member.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2016)

New Day
Enzo and Cas
Dudleys
Usos
Social Outcasts
Wyatts
LADs
Vaudevillians
Lucha Dragons
Puerto Ricans
Bullet Club
Ascenscion

American Alpha and Revival coming up. Tag division gonna be legit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> Honestly the worst time to be a Ziggler (kofi, cody, miz, et al) fan was when the shield first debuted.  I still don't really like any of them and that bullshit with Ryback straight tanked a guy who had arm twitches sending crowds into frenzy.  And Ryback's like my 2nd least favorite nexus member.



Isn't the Ryback thing more of a booking thing? They threw him at Punk when they should have waited because there was basically no way the feud helped anyone. Ryback lost a fair amount of invincibility aura and then there's the Indy Darling Prime in Punk who is chickenshit heeling to a guy who has the "look". 

Still though the time that I was referring to is pretty much the exact time you're referring to isn't it. Because Ziggler has that feud with Jericho where he loses the PPV then gets Jericho fired the next night. Then he feuds with Orton and actually goes over at Survivor Series as the sole survivor. This is where all the Cena elevation stuff comes in.

Whose your least favorite Nexus member? Tarver?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2016)

partially booking, yet they were told by agents to be extra solid with the beatdowns on Ryback.

First season was pretty strong, as of now it's definitely Young that I care about the least.  Back then my Least favorite would be...maybe Otunga?  I actually thought Tarver had the aura when he showed up and Cena wrecking his arm..by mistake was a key knockdown he never recovered from.


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2016)

Why isnt RAW on the network


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2016)

All these new talent Triple H brought in will be buried because all of us are booing Reigns and its pissing Vince off. Fuck his senile old asshole. Shane should be running the company.

Reigns: "i never accepted any handouts"

Wow lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> partially booking, yet they were told by agents to be extra solid with the beatdowns on Ryback.
> 
> First season was pretty strong, as of now it's definitely Young that I care about the least.  Back then my Least favorite would be...maybe Otunga?  I actually thought Tarver had the aura when he showed up and Cena wrecking his arm..by mistake was a key knockdown he never recovered from.



I guess my position is that Ryback needed like a month or two before getting into that Punk feud. As much as people love Punk and hate Ryback that shit really derailed Ryback's career. He went from surefire world champion to lucky to get a midcard title run.

I think Young can work as the Ricky Morton of a team. I really did like the kind of limit break thing they were doing with him and Titus. Otunga would make sense, he's so forgettable I forgot he existed.



Legend said:


> Why isnt RAW on the network



I'm not 100% on this but I would imagine it's as per their deal with NBC/Universal. Those guys own 32% of Hulu as it's a joint venture between them, Fox, and ABC/Disney. That said they put Raw on the network but there's a lapse of like a month. It use to be worse but has gotten better. 

Either way watching Raw on Hulu is pretty awesome. They cut so much of the fat out and it's just an hour and 30 minutes with no commercials.


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh I didnt know that, I just got hulu. My friend who only watches wrestling once per year was curious they couldnt see it on he network since they are sharing the network free trial with me


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Personally I was strictly a Netflix guy but then I ran out of content. Hulu has an amazing anime selection. I devoured One Punch Man. Really can't sing it's praises enough.

The WWE Network is great because the catalog is so huge. It's basically the entire history of North American wrestling. It's cool to look at a Nitro from 98 and be like oh shit that DDP/Sting match I don't ever remember happening was so dope.


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2016)

Bro, Im legit just starting to watch OPM, im on Ep 6.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

I thought it was going to be severely overhyped but was very very surprised. I'm trying out My Hero Academia this week too. They had a lot of anime from this season like Dimension W and Boku Inai Machi(sp?). Then there's the other shows that are out now that you can watch the whole season of. I've been unplugged for like 2 years now and with Hulu I don't think I'll ever go back.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 6, 2016)

have we forgotten that triple h has a rematch clause? when are we going to start giving young talent like triple h an opportunity instead of letting established talent like aj styles have all the shots?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 6, 2016)

Triple h going back to nxt to hone his wrestling skills. Young dudes like him sometimes need a little more seasoning


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 6, 2016)

> NBA Legend Shaquille O'Neal appeared on Inside The NBA today and talked about entering the third annual Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at WrestleMania 32 to confront Big Show.
> 
> Shaq said it was a fun experience and called it amazing. He thanked the McMahon family and said when WWE called him, he had to accept the offer.
> 
> ...





.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> > NBA Legend Shaquille O'Neal appeared on Inside The NBA today and talked about entering the third annual Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at WrestleMania 32 to confront Big Show.
> >
> > Shaq said it was a fun experience and called it amazing. He thanked the McMahon family and said when WWE called him, he had to accept the offer.
> >
> ...



Why.....
Well if he is really adamant on doing it then let him come out in his Steel costume and his intro is from his song "No Hook"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Shaq and Show boxing match in Orlando. Confirmed.

[YOUTUBE]ZYn5rbpa-jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

Well shit...



> Bobby Roode was backstage at WrestleMania 32 this past Sunday and was introducing himself to a lot of people. He also rode with talent back to the hotel after the show.
> 
> While Roode was shown on camera at NXT: Takeover last Friday, he actually had signed with WWE a week earlier. As you'd expect, he will start in NXT.


----------



## Legend (Apr 6, 2016)

Good Shit  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Personally I was strictly a Netflix guy but then I ran out of content. Hulu has an amazing anime selection. I devoured One Punch Man. Really can't sing it's praises enough.



Yes Yes 



Also ..........Jericho is facing Dean Ambrose now it seems


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well shit...



Making the right move.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2016)

Is Bobby Roode better than Austin Aries? Because Austin Aries didn't impress me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2016)

Aries is one the best technicians of this generation second only to Danielson.

Bobby Roode just has IT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2016)

Rooooooo needs to grow his hair out again. He looked cash during the Beer Money days. (no pun intended)


----------



## God Movement (Apr 7, 2016)

might as well close down the impact zone now


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2016)

all these new talent will be buried by Cena, Reigns, Orton, The Rock and Y2J.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> all these new talent will be buried by Cena, Reigns, Orton, The Rock and Y2J.



That would be "best for business"


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Shaq and Show boxing match in Orlando. Confirmed.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZYn5rbpa-jA[/YOUTUBE]



One of the headliners for next WM.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2016)

> "It appears his role on top will be different from John Cena. Cena would laugh and smile at people who booed him. Reigns is going to be more reactive it seems, including yelling back and swearing at the vocal ringsiders, so long as a camera isn’t there to capture it. His role is now the world champion and he’s not turning heel, but he’s the old-school champion like Dory Funk Jr., Jack Brisco or Lou Thesz in the sense they become heels because they defend against faces with the psychology fans want to see a title change. But they never behaved themselves like heels, and just did a few subtle things in the matches to play that role.
> Reigns was mouthing stuff with his back to the camera at some ringside fans when they heckled him saying “I run this bitch.” He did something similar off camera at Mania, as ringsiders were booing him heavily as he was leaving the ring after the show, and he said, “This is my motherf***ing house, bitches.”



So he's going to basically shit on live crowds that boo him but let's not call him a heel


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2016)

they should put it on camera and make it into an angle : P.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So he's going to basically shit on live crowds that boo him but let's not call him a heel



But... wouldn't this just make the booing problem worse on TV? But then of course they could just edit it... but then what's the point of having him be face in the first place? Are they making an imaginary good guy? Who the heck is that supposed to appeal to?

Are they hoping for his closet heeldom to get cheers from people that want him to turn heel? I mean I guess that could work. That they're digging this deep just to keep from turning him heel or visibly improve his character though is kinda sad.


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2016)

He's going to be a heel without being a heel

- Just WWE Things


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2016)

Although, since we're on the subject, I heard that he was being kind of a total dick to faces on Monday. How much truth is there to that? This could be the bite he needs depending on how true it is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2016)

I mean he really came off as a tweener than anything else because his new gimmick is that he a bad guy, not a good guy, just a guy, which for some reason reminds me of the Family Guy not a woman, I'm a horse, not a horse, I'm a broom thing but whatevs. 

They're basically having him bully fans into submission.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Although, since we're on the subject, I heard that he was being kind of a total dick to faces on Monday. How much truth is there to that? This could be the bite he needs depending on how true it is.



He kinda brushed off Sami in a very assholish way so you can definitely see it. 




Also dat up and comer Jericho about to be put over by Dean at Payback


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He kinda brushed off Sami in a very assholish way so you can definitely see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder if they'll mention Jericho's fuckery with him and Reigns from late last year to start the feud?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 7, 2016)

-Austin Aries vs Wesley Blake
Link removed

 -Bliss vs Mandy
Link removed

-Nakamura vs Wesley Blake
Link removed

 -American Alpha vs The Revival
Link removed

all from NxT Axxess


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

[S-A-F];55466707 said:
			
		

> Wonder if they'll mention Jericho's fuckery with him and Reigns from late last year to start the feud?



Hoping Jericho at least calls him out for his shitty clothesline and loser at ppvs    This way Dean stay at midcard


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Why are they killing young up and comer Jericho by putting him up against the Lunatic Barnicle, Dean Ambrose?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Fun rumor time. Apparently Ricochet isn't taking anymore indy bookings after June. Cruiserweight Tournament is July 13.  Osperay let it slip that Ricochet is WWE bound.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 7, 2016)

> WWE HIT WITH A POTENTIALLY DEVASTATING LAWSUIT
> By Dave Scherer on 2016-04-07 15:20:00
> 
> The Hollywood Reporter has a story today noting that former WWE wrestler Rene "Dupree" Goguen has filed a lawsuit against WWE over how royalties should be paid to performers for content that features their likeness when it airs on The WWE Network.
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

While its a serious case I doubt its potentially devastatingly bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2016)

A shame WWE is the only major promotion in the game right now. TNA should have been a competitor, and AJ Styles should have been their premier franchise player.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A shame WWE is the only major promotion in the game right now. TNA should have been a competitor, and AJ Styles should have been their premier franchise player.



Well they tried with the nostalgia train when the brought in Hogan, Flair, Foley, ect but you saw where that ended up going. 


Hmm, watching SmackDown and Roman coming out to some cheers and more boos.  Again with "the guy" promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2016)

TNA and NJPW alongside ROH should have banded together to topple WWE.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2016)

AJ/Cesaro vs Y2KO should be a great match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2016)

Roman telling the crowd to fuck off will make him more popular because that's how those idiots like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A shame WWE is the only major promotion in the game right now. *TNA should have been a competitor,* and AJ Styles should have been their premier franchise player.




*Spoiler*: __ 




*HOGAN*


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Hogan ruined TNA..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

And Bischoff mind you


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 8, 2016)

Never forgive.  Never forget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

So anybody have an idea of the card at Payback?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So anybody have an idea of the card at Payback?



Rumored 2016 WWE Payback PPV Card

Following this week’s episodes of WWE Raw and Smackdown, the following is the rumored card for WWE Payback on May 1st at The Allstate Arena in Chicago:

WWE World Heavyweight Championhip Match:
–Roman Reigns (c) vs. AJ Styles

WWE Women’s Championship Match:
–Charlotte (c) vs. Natalya

–Chris Jericho vs. Dean Ambrose

–Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn

–Wyatt Family vs. League of Nations

–The Dudley Boyz vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

–Becky Lynch vs. Emma


Read more at


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> While its a serious case I doubt its potentially devastatingly bad.



Yeah I think WWE knew and prepared for the risk of fighting this back lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2016)

Flow said:


> Hogan ruined TNA..





Dean Ambrose said:


> And Bischoff mind you



[YOUTUBE]mH1xm2fOXD4[/YOUTUBE]

This has been posted before but might as well. 


Honestly, Vince should just buy out what remains of TNA mostly for the library of matches since he apparently has the majority of the named roster already under his employment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

[S-A-F];55471751 said:
			
		

> Rumored 2016 WWE Payback PPV Card
> 
> Following this week’s episodes of WWE Raw and Smackdown, the following is the rumored card for WWE Payback on May 1st at The Allstate Arena in Chicago:
> 
> ...




I see.

Can I just say that card looks kinda dull.

I mean I'm glad for Natalya and excited for Enzo and Big Cass

but otherwise I'm not looking forward to Jericho winning again and for AJ to get fed to babygurl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> [YOUTUBE]mH1xm2fOXD4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This has been posted before but might as well.
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT!  


Dixie and Hogan be some retards


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2016)

Nah, Hogan knew what he was doing. Dixie however, is a fucking retard.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2016)

What? Ryder isn't IC champ anymore? Stupid booking...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2016)

lmao making a circus out of hot talent. I feel genuinely bad for those guys lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

I never liked TNA to be honest and hoped it would fail


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I never liked TNA to be honest and hoped it would fail



Wanting competition to fail. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2016)

[S-A-F];55472687 said:
			
		

> Wanting competition to fail. This is why we can't have nice things.



Very true, but management must also do their part and give us a product we can take interest in.  It's fine TNA spent money on the nostalgic train but when Hogan and Flair got in the ring to wrestle.   One threw punches that made the others on the receiving end think "That paycheck better be worth it" while the other bladed and bled like he was a fucking blood bank.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2016)

Dixie is the biggest retard of the century for losing AJ Styles.

Did she really expect AJ to take a paycut that would cut his current pay in half because she wasted her money on guys like Hogan, Flair, Nash, etc. that were just there for a paycheck?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very true, but management must also do their part and give us a product we can take interest in.  It's fine TNA spent money on the nostalgic train but when Hogan and Flair got in the ring to wrestle.   One threw punches that made the others on the receiving end think "That paycheck better be worth it" while the other bladed and bled like he was a fucking blood bank.



Hogan/Flair was played out by 99' so wht in the hell did they want to do it in 2010 is beyond me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

[S-A-F];55472687 said:
			
		

> Wanting competition to fail. This is why we can't have nice things.



I don't mind competition when it's actually good. TNA to me felt gimmicky cause of the ring.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Wish Eva was on TNA so she can sink with them


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2016)

Miz vs Ryder was pretty damn good for the time, Both men have kicked up there game (side not if Vince wants Reigns to get 100 % cheered have him feud with the miz) 

They should do a Ladder match at Payback to blow off the feud.

Crews needs a Feud Desperately, Sadly with The Wyatts going Face, there are no Heels, AJ and Bullet Club are needed


EDIT: also since it's TNA bashing time my favorite [YOUTUBE]wYX1-ZRfJL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

I really hope that they don't bring back Shield


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope that they don't bring back Shield



Even i Wanna See shield vs Bullet Club though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Even i Wanna See shield vs Bullet Club though



With how jobberish Dean has become, the Shield have less credibility than before. 


I'm sure Roman and Seth will face Bullet Club though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> With how jobberish Dean has become, the Shield have less credibility than before.
> 
> 
> I'm sure Roman and Seth will face Bullet Club though.



Dean Can Wrestle Gallows there about equal.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2016)

Knowing Vince's booking style, BABYGURL will solo the Balor Club or Bullet Proof or whatever it'll be called under the WWE umbrella.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2016)

Watch Big Cass and Big E have their own feud or even a tag team in the future 

Big E & C lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't mind competition when it's actually good. TNA to me felt gimmicky cause of the ring.



TNA WAS actually good before Hogan and Bischoff came and destroyed it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 9, 2016)

[S-A-F];55473816 said:
			
		

> TNA WAS actually good before Hogan and Bischoff came and destroyed it.



Don't forget the multiple Russo angles throughout the years including infamously letting slip he was still getting paid when the network wanted him gone. I think that last one is pretty bad. People say blame Hogan and Bischoff but let's be real those guys were known commodities. Dixie Carter is an idiot. She's got no vision and no instincts whatsoever. This stupid idiot has got to be the tackiest promoter going today. It's either her or Jarrett with his Mountain Dew championship.

[YOUTUBE]JmAdfq0aDNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I never liked TNA to be honest and hoped it would fail



Honestly doesn't look like Dixie gives that much of a shit either. Just fun for her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Don't forget the multiple Russo angles throughout the years including infamously letting slip he was still getting paid when the network wanted him gone*. I think that last one is pretty bad. People say blame Hogan and Bischoff but let's be real those guys were known commodities. Dixie Carter is an idiot. She's got no vision and no instincts whatsoever. This stupid idiot has got to be the tackiest promoter going today. It's either her or Jarrett with his Mountain Dew championship.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JmAdfq0aDNo[/YOUTUBE]



Not to mention making Kevin Nash the X division champion.

The video only shows TNA should have built the company around Styles.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 9, 2016)

reigns being champ is *best for business*


----------



## Aries (Apr 9, 2016)

Leave the memories alone


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2016)

> “I get what those hardcore fans say and they don’t like it, but at the same time, and I’m gonna get a ton of heat for this, but it is true: You DO keep watching. The ratings may go down, but we’re not losing you.”





Michael's comments on criticism of the product. Also said he doesn't miss it because he sees what's on TV. 

Very true what he's talking about as well. Wrestlemania broke a record, so WWE execs laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## EJ (Apr 9, 2016)

Really Roman Reigns is one of the last remnants of a manufactured champion..I mean the WWE can continue it's trend but I've really just now noticed that more and more internet senstation wrestliers are getting spotlights or are being called to NxT. With the success of the Take Over, it's lierally going to boil over into the WWE. 

Regardless of how Vince feels about it, the more popular or successful the WWE network is, the more popular NXT will become. Fans are going to what these Indie guys that have been called to NxT to become part of the midcard/main roster.

The WWE is going to eventually start pushing these guys once more and more making it to NXT. The only question is the booking and story telling. 

I don't really care to see Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens if the booking behind both of them is terrible and the story line is shit. I mean I'll care for the matches since they'll definitely put on some good ones but you guys get what I mean.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah the crowd reaction might be able to push Vince and others to think of using Reigns differently. I'm glad they gave AJ a chance too. Bound to generate heat.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Michael's comments on criticism of the product. Also said he doesn't miss it because he sees what's on TV.
> 
> Very true what he's talking about as well. Wrestlemania broke a record, so WWE execs laughing all the way to the bank.



I take it HBK is not a fan of the current product.



SoulTaker said:


> Don't forget the multiple Russo angles throughout the years including infamously letting slip he was still getting paid when the network wanted him gone. I think that last one is pretty bad. People say blame Hogan and Bischoff but let's be real those guys were known commodities. Dixie Carter is an idiot. She's got no vision and no instincts whatsoever. This stupid idiot has got to be the tackiest promoter going today. It's either her or Jarrett with his Mountain Dew championship.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JmAdfq0aDNo[/YOUTUBE]



Dixie fucked up letting them run her shit and keeping Russo around as if he's some goldmine of entertainment and knowledge. She was drinking all their kool-aid and let it ruin her company. She has no mind of her own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2016)

[S-A-F];55475135 said:
			
		

> I take it HBK is not a fan of the current product.
> 
> 
> 
> Dixie fucked up letting them run her shit and keeping Russo around as if he's some goldmine of entertainment and knowledge. She was drinking all their kool-aid and let it ruin her company. She has no mind of her own.



Well yoiu have to remember before Dixie started to make her known, the company was run by Jarrett and his ever lasting title reigns that would make HHH blush in jealously.   But yeah as soon a Dixie let Hogan have the keys to the kingdom, well......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2016)

Walked by this early today.


Don't know if it was a random packaging between the two or is the WWE trying to make some sort of comparison.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm sure they did that on purpose. Pretty cool but Dean is such a poor man's Pillman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Flow said:


> Really Roman Reigns is one of the last remnants of a manufactured champion..I mean the WWE can continue it's trend but I've really just now noticed that more and more internet senstation wrestliers are getting spotlights or are being called to NxT. With the success of the Take Over, it's lierally going to boil over into the WWE.
> 
> Regardless of how Vince feels about it, the more popular or successful the WWE network is, the more popular NXT will become. Fans are going to what these Indie guys that have been called to NxT to become part of the midcard/main roster.
> 
> ...



After that promo Juice showed me of KO vs Sami, that's the match I hope they do next year at Mania with building all the history up instead of ignoring.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> After that promo Juice showed me of KO vs Sami, that's the match I hope they do next year at Mania with building all the history up instead of ignoring.



You know they won't miss the chance on having Roman main event 3 years in a row


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Tu-Gu2uDHmM[/YOUTUBE]

this theme song though 

i predict HHH vs. Nakamura at Wrestlemania 33


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Michael's comments on criticism of the product. Also said he doesn't miss it because he sees what's on TV.
> 
> Very true what he's talking about as well. Wrestlemania broke a record, so WWE execs laughing all the way to the bank.



Laughing when they should be cackling
Making millions when they should be making billions.
Nabbed 1.5 million subscribers when they should've had 4 million by now, a figure THEY projected.

Meh, I guess Shawn. I won't get too mad at him since, he's still in good standing with the company.
They're doing well enough I suppose, considering, but unfortunately well enough isn't gonna cut it forever. And considering all the talent WWE keeps eating, someone in the company sees that fact coming and is trying subtly to prevent it, no matter how much they or past talent will swear otherwise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> You know they won't miss the chance on having Roman main event 3 years in a row



Soon the main event will be the midcard and the rest of the card will be the main events


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]RuVQahzV4ZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2016)

lol linda is like "NO don't chant with the rest of the crowd! that's a naughty word!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2016)

I like Shane's kids already.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 10, 2016)

NJPW Invasion Attack spoilers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2016)

Hahahaha guy in the red shirt at :10 realizes how awk this is.


----------



## teddy (Apr 10, 2016)

Totitos said:


> NJPW Invasion Attack spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking naito


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Crazy title changes. Naito and now Sexy Star getting the belt in LU.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy title changes. Naito and now Sexy Star getting the belt in LU.



Sexy star?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2016)

Sanada continuing that train of leaving tna to turn legit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> Sanada continuing that train of leaving tna to turn legit.



Is there anyone left in TNA now?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2016)

Just saw ACH vs Kenny Omega.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2016)

you mean omega actually showed up on an roh show post IC strap?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

Welp the network has all of 2002 raw up and 2003(if you're into the reign of terror)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

[S-A-F];55481253 said:
			
		

> Welp the network has all of 2002 raw up and 2003(if you're into the reign of terror)



Aka. the year of those awful Kane storylines


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2016)

Why isn't Reigns being a proper champion and facing Kane?  ROllins and DB did that for their first feuds after all?

Speaking of writing.....How do people really expect Gallows n Co and 'biz cliz' to work in WWE?  Like...the name is owned elsewhere, the build can't be done given WWE's writing style....what are people excited for in regards to this...spritual successor to a faction?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Aka. the year of those awful Kane storylines



Aside from Katie Vick I thought Kane's 2003 storylines were pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

You thought Kane crying and bitching about people making fun of him was good? Different tastes I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You thought Kane crying and bitching about people making fun of him was good? Different tastes I guess.



What? He did ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh I'm sorry, "laughing" at him. 

Still tho, it was the first step into his bitch-mode Kane character. He was like crying when Taker was making a deadman Taker comeback. Ruined his character forever.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You thought Kane crying and bitching about people making fun of him was good? Different tastes I guess.



I don't remember any crying but I do remember Kane wrecking the raw roster when he demasked and was on a roll with his feud with Shane.
He even fucked up Stone Cold. This was a good year for Kane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> Why isn't Reigns being a proper champion and facing Kane?  ROllins and DB did that for their first feuds after all?
> 
> Speaking of writing.....How do people really expect Gallows n Co and 'biz cliz' to work in WWE?  Like...the name is owned elsewhere, the build can't be done given WWE's writing style....what are people excited for in regards to this...spritual successor to a faction?



I think the assumption has been that they'll be the Balor Club or they'll work something out with NJPW do to Anderson's connections up there. Idk shit is kinda dicy since it's pretty clear the E has designs on usurping NJPW's top spot in Japan. 

In terms of excitement I'm not really sure. I don't really think I've ever been that into the Bullet Club. I find them to be the most enjoyable of NWO retreads but that's because the motif is mad cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

[S-A-F];55483391 said:
			
		

> I don't remember any crying but I do remember Kane wrecking the raw roster when he demasked and was on a roll with his feud with Shane.
> He even fucked up Stone Cold. This was a good year for Kane.



Those were a good 2 weeks while they lasted. Apart from RVD and a retired Austin, he electrocuted Shane and burned JR. They tried to sell him as demented but wasn't nearly booked as one. He also never got his revenge on Triple. 

It's also the same gimmick where he raped lita. 

Unmasked Kane will always be the shitty Kane.

I mean at least compared to this:


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2016)

Link removed

9 mill views :ho.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Those were a good 2 weeks while they lasted. Apart from RVD and a retired Austin, he electrocuted Shane and burned JR. They tried to sell him as demented but wasn't nearly booked as one. He also never got his revenge on Triple.
> 
> It's also the same gimmick where he raped lita.
> 
> ...


Like anyone was getting back at 03 Triple Nose. 
Oh well I thought 03' Kane was pretty good. Its 04 when they started fucking him up like you said with him acting scared of Taker and raping Lita.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Link removed
> 
> 9 mill views :ho.



What is it?  *not clicking*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Funny how Kane just forgot about Triple as soon as he unmaksed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

So the stakes of that Undertaker were pretty legitimate


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Shane -OOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So the stakes of that Undertaker were pretty legitimate



Post-mania reset. That shit just got retconned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Reigns = SAWFT


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Sami v AJ.

 

Shane spoiling the fuck outta us.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Shane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Sami vs. AJ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

It's obvious that Owens will interfere and screw Sami but that still gives us about 12 minutes of Sami vs. AJ.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Tag Tournaments are fun

Miz vs KO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Very interesting way to start off Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Owens and Shane-o in the ring. Dis is the future yo


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

No third match for Ryder


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

KO vs Cesaro nice!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Cesaro getting the corny as fuck 007 filter for his corny as fuck music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Cesaro vs. Owens


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

IS Cesaro finally getting that push?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2016)

Cesaro in a suit, walking sideways in a spotlight.

The Spotlight could be a gunbarrel making Cesaro James Bond (Who was half Swiss)


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Cesaro's shirt is thing now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

So Cesaro is now the Statham Bond we never got? I can dig that.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Cesaro is now the Statham Bond we never got? I can dig that.



Then we watch in 48 hours we here that Daniel Craig quits as Bond and Statham has been hired as his replacement.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

"I have the best headlock"

"headlock master"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

So here's how I'm guessing things will go tonight:

>Cesaro wins to face Miz
>Owens to screw Sami to set their match up at Payback
>Thus keeping AJ vs. Reigns intact



Nemesis said:


> Then we watch in 48 hours we here that Daniel Craig quits as Bond and Statham has been hired as his replacement.



That'd be great. Since that'll mean I can watch Bond movies again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So here's how I'm guessing things will go tonight:
> 
> >Cesaro wins to face Miz
> >Owens to screw Sami to set their match up at Payback
> >Thus keeping AJ vs. Reigns intact



Someone took booking 101 with KN


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Post-mania reset. That shit just got retconned.



Like Bret said the writers need to be lined up and shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Someone took booking 101 with KN



WWE ARE booking some nice matches that make sense for a change. So you never know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

[S-A-F];55484376 said:
			
		

> Like Bret said the writers need to be lined up and shot.



Bret might need the same treatment trying to say Brock/Ambrose was better than the ladder match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Bret might need the same treatment trying to say Brock/Ambrose was better than the ladder match.



Bret is all about the story. 

From that perspective he's not wrong.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

CESAROOOOOO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

That was a fun finish there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Cesaro sold that left arm like a champ. Good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Bret Hart is the only person I've seen with that opinion and I'm sure there are some who agree with him but they're wrong. 

Good match for a Raw opener.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Yo guys is Raw worth watching?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Why is Dr. Phil there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Dr.Phil's guest spot is the best thing they've done with a celebrity since John Stewart.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yo guys is Raw worth watching?



Just had Cesaro vs. Owens as the opener. Tag Tournament, Sami vs. AJ, and Nattie vs. Charlotte still to come.

EDIT: Dr. Phil spittin.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 11, 2016)

One of you little nigglets feel like hitting me up with a stream?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

lol Dr. Phil WOOOOO


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

here.

Dr Phil is a Smark lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just had Cesaro vs. Owens as the opener. Tag Tournament, Sami vs. AJ, and Nattie vs. Charlotte still to come.
> 
> EDIT: Dr. Phil spittin.



Well fuck I guess i'll have to put away my study time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

>Xavier humping the middle rope. 
>This RAW already GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Viva Mejico indeed Dudley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

What did JBL say about Leicester city? I missed it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

IS Kalisto legit hurt or is this a work?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Realest Guys in Da Room


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

ENZO AND CASS VS NEW DAY PLEASE!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

These dudes walked in and basically became The New Age Outlaws in like a day.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

lol devon pinned when he wasnt legal


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh Bully Ray ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

fucking Enzo


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Enzo and Big Cass knocking it out of the park. That was a great segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Seriously ignoring the main event status, 

the rest of the card of WWE looks super strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously ignoring the main event status,
> 
> the rest of the card of WWE looks super strong.



Ignoring the main event? AJ Styles tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously ignoring the main event status,
> 
> the rest of the card of WWE looks super strong.



This guy is coming too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ignoring the main event? AJ Styles tho.




Gonna be fed to Roman then Cena tho 



SoulTaker said:


> This guy is coming too.



Oh shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

"B..but vince said they'd only boo me after mania..."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

wow much repetition
many clever
wow


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Roman needs to practice that not a good guy, not a bad guy, the guy thing in the mirror more. It's his one line right now and he needs to really be able to say that shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh geeze, these guys.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

The same shit again roman


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

King Barriss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

As I said Main event sucks


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Bray helping Roman -_-


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Crowd confused as fuck as so am I.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Face Wyatts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

All this to get Roman cheers even if he has to ride coat tails for them.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Anyone but you Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

At least they all loaded up like they were going to fight and Shane intervening is the only thing that stopped it. That's the kind of shit they need to actually build into storyline. It's things like that which make LU so popular.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

AJ vs. Sami not the main event? Shane-o starting to slip already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

People booing cause Face wyatts helping Roman.

Seriously that is a terrible way to make them babyfaces


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

For some reason I think Payback will be better than Mania


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> For some reason I think Payback will be better than Mania



There is a long history of that happening


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

I think this is probably the best shot of there not being a post-Mania hangover because it performed in the lower end of most people's expectations. The past 2 were really great and some of the best ever. 

These fucking Savio Vega's. smh. Bring back Carlito.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Natalya


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Found this on twitter

I’m not a good guy.
I’m not a bad guy.
I’m not an interesting guy.
I’m not a popular guy.
I'm not a promo guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

is Dominatrix the new gimmick for Natalya?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

Natalya's weight loss is actually pretty noticeable in her face. Either that or she got a little bit of work done. She's looking pretty good though. Here's hoping they let her win and get a bullshit run.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn segment with Reigns felt kidn of botched. Good flashes of being an a hole though at least.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2016)

I really hope Natalya finds her way down to Full Sail to give us one match versus Asuka.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn segment with Reigns felt kidn of botched. Good flashes of being an a hole though at least.



he might of dealt with it last weak cause "lol smark crowd" But now hes back to be shocked that the crowds don't like him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really hope Natalya finds her way down to Full Sail to give us one match versus Asuka.



I like your thinking 


I'd also like to see WWE actually make Paige a threat again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Would really suck if Nattie loses here.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Let's Go NATTIE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

damn I was hoping for a female suplex city


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 11, 2016)

Pfft. Going the DQ route when she's clearly tapping out right in front of the referee.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats GARBAGE!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol, what was the point of Dr. Phil being there.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Ric you bastard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

This is getting lame. Even for kayfabe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

fuck man. Ric is gonna get real old real fast


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

I wanna see a Womens Championship Steel Cage match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

It's the little Jimmies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Slater with the Booker T kick


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

BULLET CLUB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 11, 2016)

BULLET CLUB OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Bullet Club!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2016)

Finally they're here!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

HOLYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Outsiders style

Too Sweet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn. What a beat down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Shane Mcmahon = ratings


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Bullet Club


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Fucking Xavier

show them this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Probably gonna be a while before we see Bullet club like how they are meant to be


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2016)

lol Ihope WWE handles talent well. thinking about what happened to albert.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Love hearing Maryse again.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2016)

lol wwe pushing a lot of young faces hard on this show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

can't Jizz just go away


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

MIz and Maryse are Such a great act right now.

I hope they don't Blow their load like they did the Miz/Mizdow Tag title riegn


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson trolled the Young Bucks

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Sami and AJ.. Leggo


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

4 Bullet Club members on the roster


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

and sami is hurt again?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> 4 Bullet Club members on the roster



WHOSE GONNA BE THE THIRD MAN!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> and sami is hurt again?



The bastard is just a very good seller.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

The match seems a bit slow for AJ vs Sami .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The match seems a bit slow for AJ vs Sami .



That's how AJ builds the tempo. Just wait for it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Sami made my heart stop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

That Blue Thunder Bomb lasted for days.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Phenomenal match.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Did he land on his neck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Did Sami land on his head?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Great match. Glad Sami is booked higher on the card than expected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Great match. I wasn't sure who to root for


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean vs Y2J?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Oh god please no Jericho vs Dean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm already bored with Dean vs. Jericho. And the feud hasn't even begun yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'm already bored with Dean vs. Jericho. And the feud hasn't even begun yet.



Once Jericho wins the feud, I seriously think they should reconsider sending Dean to NXT to rebuild himself


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Shane is the best boss ever


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

oh nevermind then


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

That's a non refundable gift


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

God this saddens me so much


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

nevermind my nevermind, I WAS RIGHT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> Shane is the best boss ever



Actually wrestlers have been saying that he's pretty chill IRL too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Bork may have hit Ambrose on the hit a bit too hard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Jericho Ripping off the Miz's Gimmick like he did D-Bry's


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

He's not being PG and talking about Burying, he's become Hunter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

god can Payback pass us by any faster?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> god can Payback pass us by any faster?



Shaping up to be a good card though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean and Jericho could be a good kick-off show match.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Chill, what do you want Dean to do? Not wrestle unless he's at the top of the card';


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dean and Jericho could be a good kick-off show match.




Doesn't deserve to be on the card. Jericho is fat and Dean is stupid


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

Dr. Phil & Goldust


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2016)

UHAA NATION!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> Dean Chill, what do you want Dean to do? Not wrestle unless he's at the top of the card';



I want Dean to go fix himself. 

The last loss to Brock looking super weak pretty much assured me he's nothing but a joke to the company 


but alas he gives no shits about striving for more so I'm asking for the impossible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2016)

GoldTruth needs Dr. Shelby.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

God they have no real heels for Crews to feud with doo they...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

They have no real heels in general Zen.


Kids being protected from the real world


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

I remember making a CAW like Apollo Crews, who was in a faction with Cena and Cryme Tyme and his theme was Tazz's


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They have no real heels in general Zen.
> 
> 
> Kids being protected from the real world



They have miz, owens, jerifat, and the LON those are the only heels with any real legitimacy to them.

Jesus....


They could at least put Crews against stardust.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> They have miz, owens, jerifat, and the LON those are the only heels with any real legitimacy to them.
> 
> Jesus....
> 
> ...



LON are boring as fuck heels though. They're turrible.


Miz is just annoying heel.


Jerifat already lost his heat as soon as he started the feud with a jobber. 

That's why someone has to turn heel and be allowed free reigns to be vicious.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Tweener Bray best Bray


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LON are boring as fuck heels though. They're turrible.
> 
> 
> *Miz is just annoying heel.*
> ...



Sounds like a good heel to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

[S-A-F];55485061 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good heel to me.



FUCK! My mind is so tired from disappointment and studying that this sounded more illogical to hate than I realized


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

[S-A-F];55485061 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good heel to me.



Miz has  Been Goat heel for the last 2 years straight, and feuding with AJ,  and Zayne has gotten allot of people to take another look at him.

I feel like their testing the waters with him again


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2016)

Any good heels are getting fed to BABYGURL

Don't even delude yourselves.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

I think Roman is gonna leave Bray high and dry


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Bray looks like hes lost weight again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

Man this is your champ, getting loud boos as a babyface


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol, did the boos grow louder when he signaled that Superman Punch.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Del Rio is more over then Reigns


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man this is your champ, getting loud boos as a babyface



John Cena for the past decade.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> John Cena for the past decade.



Cena was usualy a 50 50 split

this is 75/25 at best


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> John Cena for the past decade.



Nah, back in his Chain gang he was still getting pops.


Once he turned into Super Cena then it turned 50/50


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol, is this the only way Roman is going to get cheers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

This has  made  me Excited for Bray's Baby Face run.

The crowd was Red fucking Hot for him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2016)

Bray wins for the first time in months


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah, back in his Chain gang he was still getting pops.



Until his Kurt Angle feud in 2005.

People were ALREADY getting sick of him..


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Until his Kurt Angle feud in 2005.
> 
> People were ALREADY getting sick of him..



No one was getting cheerd against Angle in 2005 though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Until his Kurt Angle feud in 2005.
> 
> People were ALREADY getting sick of him..



Nah it was a bit later than that I think. Around his Edge feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Miz has  Been Goat heel for the last 2 years straight, and feuding with AJ,  and Zayne has gotten allot of people to take another look at him.
> 
> I feel like their testing the waters with him again


Yeah feels like he's being treated like a solid talent now and not just a jabroni like in the past.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah it was a bit later than that I think. Around his Edge feud.



The real problem was christian who was red hot at the time, he was basically dbry level hot and people blamed Cena for him not winning the belt


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah it was a bit later than that I think. Around his Edge feud.



No he was getting booed against Kurt Angle. I remember that shit. I was already getting sick of him by late 05 tbh. Can't stand superman pushed characters, should have dropped the title to Christian.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah it was a bit later than that I think. Around his Edge feud.



You sure about that?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPSKeJHh44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You sure about that?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXPSKeJHh44[/YOUTUBE]



Rey Trying to win the belt for Eddie couldn't get Completely cheered against Angle in that  Time period


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2016)

And Dean brought up Edge.

Edge was the most legitimately hated person at the time because of the Lita/Matt situation.

Even he was getting massive pops when he starting feuding with Cena.

People were already sick of Chain Gang Cena.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2016)

It really got bad during the Edge v Cena v RVD angle


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> John Cena for the past decade.



I dunno man. His reactions tend to fluctuate and have been for... well... the past decade. Plus at least he's halfway decent at rolling with it.

Reigns is getting boo'd just about everywhere he goes, and he is _terrible_ at handling it.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I dunno man. His reactions tend to fluctuate and have been for... well... the past decade. Plus at least he's halfway decent at rolling with it.
> 
> Reigns is getting boo'd just about everywhere he goes, and he is _terrible_ at handling it.



I'm not even sure if he has, but if he hasn't he needs to demand to go heel. He can't play it off by "Not the good guy, the bad guy, but THE guy" if he won't embrace where his character should be right now if he isn't a heel.

It's literally simple logic. This isn't some kind of phase or anything. Even if Roman Reigns improves on the mic and the ring, the fans reject the fact that he's been handed the WWE championship. It's 'cool' to despise Roman Reigns at this point as well, you don't hear that many children cheering for him as a manufactured WWE champions anymore. The WWE think they can pull a Cena with this, but Roman Reigns can't, he doesn't have the starpower or the mic skills to play with the crowd in which Cena could at times. 

You know what would really make people despise him more in his heel run? If he didn't cheat to win or anything, he just kicked faces asses and won matches cleanly. He can continue on with his chip on his shoulder and 'I'm better than everyone' attitude, and PPV after PPV, he whooped a face's ass like AJ Styles, or Cesaro while cockily not giving any respect to them or acknowledging them on their experience.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2016)

as if making Reigns heel will fix the problem. Reigns doesnt deserve the title. He should be a good midcard performer nothing else. He doesnt have what it takes to be the face. He has a bad attitude, he doesnt have the star power nor mic skills to put where he's at right now. You cant just shove Reigns down our throat the same way Cena has. That shit wont work twice since people already know how this shits going to end.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> as if making Reigns heel will fix the problem. Reigns doesnt deserve the title. He should be a good midcard performer nothing else. He doesnt have what it takes to be the face. He has a bad attitude, he doesnt have the star power nor mic skills to put where he's at right now. You cant just shove Reigns down our throat the same way Cena has. That shit wont work twice since people already know how this shits going to end.



Yeah, but the fact of the matter is they really like him, and if the company really likes you, stuff like who the fans like is kinda irrelevant; that's been status quo with this company since the 80s. So the least they could do is actually take the natural steps it takes to push him to stardom, rather than continuously fucking up and pretending nothing is wrong or passive-aggresively blaming the viewers for said fucking up.

If Vince is gonna take a huge shit on his own product, he should be eating more fiber, rather than glass.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2016)

it would make the pill easier to swallow


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2016)

You gotta wonder if WWE is setting up a lot of the new guys to get crushed (Bullet Club) or if they will make a genuine push for younger talent. Though now it seems the problem is that they have an abundance of talent that they can't manage.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't have a problem with Reigns in the main event. He has progressed to the point that I wouldn't mind the matches that he's in. What I don't like is his presentation. I'd like to see him develop his persona as a heel and transition into a face.

I still think they should go down the route of making him a spiteful heel. As in when a crowd favourite is getting beaten to a pulp, have him run down to the ring, act as though he's going to help out, and then take a seat and watch the beating. 

Give him an in it for himself type of attitude. Have him acknowledge the boos whilst telling them it doesn't matter. Refuse to do things people would expect a face wrestler to do (help the injured, fight against the authority etc.) and rightfully tell the crowd that it is the bond they created.

Basically he should take a look at Hollywood Rock.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> You gotta wonder if WWE is setting up a lot of the new guys to get crushed (Bullet Club) or if they will make a genuine push for younger talent. Though now it seems the problem is that they have an abundance of talent that they can't manage.



Well the Bullet Club isn't really a younger talent, they're a new talent. That's not meant to be semantics but like Finn Balor and Styles these guys are long in the tooth. I think that the WWE will try their damndest to push Anderson and Gallows because they are basically the closest thing to a hoss team with physical presence. The Revival are the only guys who really offer this but they're small and don't have the built in fanbase of the Bullet Club guys.


Gunners said:


> I don't have a problem with Reigns in the main event. He has progressed to the point that I wouldn't mind the matches that he's in. What I don't like is his presentation. I'd like to see him develop his persona as a heel and transition into a face.



I think this is a mindset that has become the consensus as people continue to swing over to the Roman should be a heel camp. The problem here is that they've shown time and time again that they're impatient with his presentation. Like it's really terrible because there were times where if Roman was going to do a face turn he could get more lasting overness as opposed to getting a pop every six months in a smark territory.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 12, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I don't have a problem with Reigns in the main event. He has progressed to the point that I wouldn't mind the matches that he's in. What I don't like is his presentation. I'd like to see him develop his persona as a heel and transition into a face.
> 
> I still think they should go down the route of making him a spiteful heel. As in when a crowd favourite is getting beaten to a pulp, have him run down to the ring, act as though he's going to help out, and then take a seat and watch the beating.
> 
> ...



My views on Roman articulated.

I'm very much different from most smarks in that I think he _should_ be the top guy because I think looking the part is _extremely_ important (even though currently he is horrible on the stick), wrestlers don't come across as larger than life anymore because they look just like me and you. But then again that's just my personal view. I'm rarely ever drawn towards most smark favourites with the exception of Daniel Bryan, who I thought worked in the underdog/a top face role.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

Are you guys still giving WWE money?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

You're still complaining that people watch WWE?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 12, 2016)

I think even more criminal than the Reigns stuff is the Paige stuff. Last year at this time she was most over performer in the company not just female and now creative has nothing for her. Kind of bull shit as well that in a 3 hour raw only one woman's match.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're still complaining that people watch WWE?



WELL if you are going TO COMPLAIN about the state of the product and want it to CHANGE, it would be prudent to be the change you want to see, i.e., *NOT GIVING IT MONEY.*

It's incredible how some of you week after week will complain about how bad the product is now, and then I hear that many of you same folk brag about how you preordered this or that ticket or how you're paying month-in and month-out for the network, etc., etc.

They have no incentive to change the product when they have people like this!


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WELL if you are going TO COMPLAIN about the state of the product and want it to CHANGE, it would be prudent to be the change you want to see, i.e., *NOT GIVING IT MONEY.*
> 
> It's incredible how some of you week after week will complain about how bad the product is now, and then I hear that many of you same folk brag about how you preordered this or that ticket or how you're paying month-in and month-out for the network, etc., etc.
> 
> They have no incentive to change the product when they have people like this!



I'm torn between posting in here and continuously telling people like this. I don't want to seem like an asshole, plus some people have different reasoning as to why they support the product in it's state right now. 

But I have to stress that the WWE doesn't care about what people have to say about them online when they purchase their products. I feel bad enough that I post about the WWE on an online forum..like I feel like that within itself causes a traffic feed online that would generate more publicity for them online in some manner.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Hell, I support the WWE itself by clicking on WWE videos on youtube to see how terrible it is once and awhile or a segment I'm interested in. 

It's seriously a problem that WWE has monopolized the wrestling industry. Is there any hope that competition will rise? Surely not within the next five years but..



Gunners said:


> I don't have a problem with Reigns in the main event. He has progressed to the point that I wouldn't mind the matches that he's in. What I don't like is his presentation. I'd like to see him develop his persona as a heel and transition into a face.
> 
> I still think they should go down the route of making him a spiteful heel. As in when a crowd favourite is getting beaten to a pulp, have him run down to the ring, act as though he's going to help out, and then take a seat and watch the beating.
> 
> ...



They don't know what to do with him when it's glaringly obvious. This would work but it makes too much sense for the WWE and they don't want to give into the crowd.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't see the issue with criticizing WWE in itself. The issue I have is people continously pouring money into the product or giving it ratings whilst doing so. I get it, you may want to support your favorite stars and all, but you have to realize when you buy that ticket or become apart of their ratings they will attribute all that draw to their main event star. That being Roman Reigns at the moment. 

However, as I recall, specific things like t-shirts or NXT-branded items are distinguished from that. So if you wanna support your stars that way, go ahead. I'm saying, you don't gotta watch 3 hours of RAW week after week and you don't have to watch 2 hours of Smackdown in the same frequency. If you do, just do it through a stream. Don't give them the ratings, don't give them the subscription money. Don't just go buying their tickets because then that tells them Reigns is a bigger draw than he actually is. They won't change if they see that despite the rampant criticism the money is still rolling in.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Man, if they made NJPW with subtitles, I would had switched to that a long time ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think even more criminal than the Reigns stuff is the Paige stuff. Last year at this time she was most over performer in the company not just female and now creative has nothing for her. Kind of bull shit as well that in a 3 hour raw only one woman's match.



Part of the onus has to be on Paige though. I mean not for nothing but she was pretty terrible in her role as leader of PCB then satellite heel tormentor of PCB. It's a booking thing but her work rate suffered as well. They want her to be more like a lady and she needs to tell them to fuck off and get on her Anti-Diva grind.



Seto Kaiba said:


> WELL if you are going TO COMPLAIN about the state of the product and want it to CHANGE, it would be prudent to be the change you want to see, i.e., *NOT GIVING IT MONEY.*
> 
> It's incredible how some of you week after week will complain about how bad the product is now, and then I hear that many of you same folk brag about how you preordered this or that ticket or how you're paying month-in and month-out for the network, etc., etc.
> 
> They have no incentive to change the product when they have people like this!



So criticizing the product disqualifies you from spending money because there might be an aspect you don't like? How do you think sports franchises maintain viability? The 76ers are a historically terrible franchise and they still average 15 thousand fans. The overlap here is pretty simple.

Even then people, more so the people in here, like wrestling. The constant handwringing aside you're basically telling people to abandon their interest because they happen to complain about it as well. 

Incentive to change the product? I mean let's be real people who are up in arms are really upset about the main event scene. Suffice to say the actual wrestling portion is undergoing a Golden Age beneath our noses. This is the best period of in-ring work the company has ever put on. So the messiness of Roman Reigns should completely negate all of that right? So if you're not getting your wrestling fix from WWE, where is the acceptable source? Because me personally I keep up with NJPW and LU they have warts too. So where is a fan of wrestling supposed to go? They should just stop wrestling?

It's people's prerogative to support them or not support them. It's just nonsensical to almost be rooting for the company to fail and gleefully post up there viewership totals which you don't even process properly. People can like wrestling, be opposed to Roman, and still watch the product without losing the legitimacy of their fanhood or whatever.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2016)

Might be stating the obvious here, but after watching Wrestlemania I don't think WWE is going to change it's product at all. If anything, they're probably going to double down on most of the stuff they do already. By removing the edginess..they've been able to essentially sell WWE across several platforms, break records and make the whole product into a multiverse. Personally, that's  more a testament to the amazing team that they have than just the brand itself. Eye opening that they now appear on the Bleacher Report and other channels.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> Man, if they made NJPW with subtitles, I would had switched to that a long time ago.



Not to pick on you, Flow, but you know NJPW is guilty of a lot of the same shit WWE is, right? The most over babyface in the company might be Honma and the dude has domestic violence taint. Toru Yano is a gelotinous blob whose entire gimmick is a comedy schtick. The Young Bucks wrestle an over-the-top bordering on comical style. They have old fucks still wrestling as well, except they are once great old fucks with critically acclaimed matches in their past like Liger and Yuji Nagata. 

I love me NJPW but it's not this great nirvana of perfect booking and wrestling a lot of American fans make it out to be. It's just as frustrating to see lol-Tanahashi wins as it is with all the Cena stuff too.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

I was only running off of the hype surrounding it and wanted to give it a try. I severely wanted something new as opposed to the WWE.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So criticizing the product disqualifies you from spending money because there might be an aspect you don't like?
> 
> How do you think sports franchises maintain viability? The 76ers are a historically terrible franchise and they still average 15 thousand fans. The overlap here is pretty simple.



Why don't you learn to read? I said it's stupid to continue complaining about the state of the product whilst continuing to pour money into it. You are not going to change anything that way. It's really that simple. You can complain all you want, but it comes off as incredibly stupid to do so while you still just legitimize (to them) what you see as the problem with the product. 

Your second point is completely irrelevant.



> Even then people, more so the people in here, like wrestling. The constant handwringing aside you're basically telling people to abandon their interest because they happen to complain about it as well.



No I'm not. Yet it would be nice if you read my responses thoroughly.

Also, it's going with this stupid rationale that WWE = wrestling. It is an aspect of wrestling, not the end-all be-all of it. 



> Incentive to change the product? I mean let's be real people who are up in arms are really upset about the main event scene. Suffice to say the actual wrestling portion is undergoing a Golden Age beneath our noses. This is the best period of in-ring work the company has ever put on. So the messiness of Roman Reigns should completely negate all of that right? So if you're not getting your wrestling fix from WWE, where is the acceptable source? Because me personally I keep up with NJPW and LU they have warts too. So where is a fan of wrestling supposed to go? They should just stop wrestling?



The main event scene is what WWE bases its product around, and it uses as the basis of its drawing power. So when you again, buy the tickets, purchase the networks, and give them the ratings, they use that as justification to push more Reigns in your face. Just like they have with the Authority angle, just like they did with Cena. It's incredible that you do not get that. 

You're just going on matters that I haven't even argued to make a fallacious and meaningless argument. If you paid attention to what I was responding to Flow about, I specifically stated that I get the desire to support the other stars, and there were other means to do so. Yet if people do not think Reigns deserves his spot, and thinks it has a detrimental effect on the state of the product at large, there is only one way to send the message and that is with your wallet. This is the most basic of communication between consumer and distributor of product. 



> It's people's prerogative to support them or not support them.



No! Really? Because clearly I was stating the opposite. 



> It's just nonsensical to almost be rooting for the company to fail and gleefully post up there viewership totals which you don't even process properly. People can like wrestling, be opposed to Roman, and still watch the product without losing the legitimacy of their fanhood or whatever.



I'm not rooting for the company to fail. I want the company to succeed, but I don't like the current product and so they do not get my viewership or my money it's really that simple. 

What don't I get about their viewership totals? Enlighten me. 

You're going on a stupid and irrelevant point because this isn't about "legitimate fans" this is about relationship between consumer and product, and how the consumer can best express their satisfaction or lack of with said product. If you are going to incessantly complain about the poor state of the product, logic would dictate that you would rescind investing into said product. When you engage in that criticism and as I stated before, start bragging about preordering their tickets then your complaints come off as stupid and mindless.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why don't you learn to read? I said it's stupid to continue complaining about the state of the product whilst continuing to pour money into it. You are not going to change anything that way. It's really that simple. You can complain all you want, but it comes off as incredibly stupid to do so while you still just legitimize (to them) what you see as the problem with the product.
> 
> Your second point is completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...




It's not irrelevant you just don't seem to get the point. People go to sporting events all the time even if their team sucks. So following your line of logic people should stop going to games with bad teams in order to force those same teams to put a better product on the field. I think it's a pretty clear analog. 

Even then you don't really come with clear positions of things they could do to make the product better. You just join in the chorus without anything resembling an original thought which is crazy because from what I hear you're supposed to be this high-functioning thinker. 



> Also, it's going with this stupid rationale that WWE = wrestling. It is an aspect of wrestling, not the end-all be-all of it.
> 
> The main event scene is what WWE bases its product around, and it uses as the basis of its drawing power. So when you again, buy the tickets, purchase the networks, and give them the ratings, they use that as justification to push more Reigns in your face. Just like they have with the Authority angle, just like they did with Cena. It's incredible that you do not get that.
> 
> You're just going on matters that I haven't even argued to make a fallacious and meaningless argument. If you paid attention to what I was responding to Flow about, I specifically stated that I get the desire to support the other stars, and there were other means to do so. Yet if people do not think Reigns deserves his spot, and thinks it has a detrimental effect on the state of the product at large, there is only one way to send the message and that is with your wallet. This is the most basic of communication between consumer and distributor of product.



For starters and not to suck my own dick I'm one of the guys in here that actually keeps up with other promotions. So no the whole WWE=wrestling thing is not a rationale I share. What I said was that the other promotions engage in the same type of things that people have unpopular opinions on but those other promotions get a pass that WWE does not.

This second part is true of almost any wrestling promotion in the world. The point to be made here though is that the rest of the card is so strong that a choice has to be made as a viewer to enjoy the good things going on in that undercard. People complain about the main event but the reality is that people are really complaining about 2-3 guys and what they're doing for a singular match on the card when there's like usually 2-3 other matches that are worth your time and your actual discussion. 

Basically the crux of what I see you saying or at least the spirit of what you say is that if people have a problem with Roman's push then they should stop watching,going to shows, and enjoying wrestling. I use the catch-all term because let's be real WWE is a big part of wrestling and the culture of it.



> I'm not rooting for the company to fail. I want the company to succeed, but I don't like the current product and so they do not get my viewership or my money it's really that simple.
> 
> What don't I get about their viewership totals? Enlighten me.
> 
> You're going on a stupid and irrelevant point because this isn't about "legitimate fans" this is about relationship between consumer and product, and how the consumer can best express their satisfaction or lack of with said product. If you are going to incessantly complain about the poor state of the product, logic would dictate that you would rescind investing into said product. When you engage in that criticism and as I stated before, start bragging about preordering their tickets then your complaints come off as stupid and mindless.



So do you then dude. People don't need to follow you or be updated to your status as someone who isn't watching. Or how bout you actually talk about wrestling not in the WWE? Be a proponent of your own view in that regard and let's talk some Lucha, let's talk some New Japan, hell maybe you're a DDT guy and we don't even know because you spend the majority of your time in here tearing down a product you just admitted to not watching.

You don't understand that the actual viewership is meaningless without the rating share. You're presenting a flawed point everytime you post a viewership number. The real issue is if they're getting the people who are actually watching TV at the time. That 4 million people watching could be 4 million of a 40 million total audience. Then you go and say look at the dwindling numbers without an actual grasp of the numbers. They could be worse or they could be better but that number is never discussed properly in this thread.

Did I actually use the words legitimate fans? Pretty sure I didn't. For someone telling me I need to read your diluting the substance by changing the words. I said legitimacy of fanhood because you seem to demerit people for still watching the product and their legitimacy as fans. I'm not calling into question your fanhood, I'm simply saying that the tilt of your posts makes it seem like people who watch WWE are substandard fans for perpetuating what you consider to be substandard content.

Long story longer if you have a problem with WWE talk about one of these other promotions. Because you seem to be keen on there being alternatives out there so talk about that stuff then as opposed to trying to shit on people for trying to derive some enjoyment from the current product. So let's do it, pick a different promotion to discuss in here or one that you may be interested in. I can recommend matches and events but I really am not trying to have these long drawn out discussions that you use to have with KN. Let's discuss fun shit like actual wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2016)

Cocky Roman and face Wyatt are great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you guys still giving WWE money?



Meh, who cares...? not like it'd change much.
Viewers are dwindling, the network's underperforming, main babyface still hasn't been fixed for the past year and the fans are booing him to hell and back... yet the main show's still generally shit. I don't patronize them, but I'm not gonna fool myself into thinking that's worth anything anymore....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2016)

Raw has gotten rave reviews the last two weeks.

Y'all funny.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

So playing devil's advocate here what's the temporal nexus they have to go through before the show is no longer shit? For all intents and purposes they've been putting on Okay to Great shows since Shane got back 2 months ago. Even the Authority stuff has been marginalized, we were starting Raws off with actual wrestling matches. So do they need to sustain it for two more shows to get an even month of good post-Mania material?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Raw has gotten rave reviews the last two weeks.
> 
> Y'all funny.



Raw's been halfway decent the last 2 weeks. From what I hear anyway. Won't persist for any substantial amount of time.



SoulTaker said:


> So playing devil's advocate here what's the temporal nexus they have to go through before the show is no longer shit? For all intents and purposes they've been putting on Okay to Great shows since Shane got back 2 months ago. Even the Authority stuff has been marginalized, we were starting Raws off with actual wrestling matches. So do they need to sustain it for two more shows to get an even month of good post-Mania material?



Eh, I honestly couldn't tell you. If this was about a year or so ago, I'd probably say they were on a roll and the inability to follow their own rules aside (With the shane thing) things are looking up and they seem to be really trying this time.

In 2016 though, I'm a sour grape. A sour grape that's mostly been hearing about the show 2nd hand. I physically can't see the recent swell of perceived quality as anything more than a spike created by the event horizon that is WM. But as always, I would *love* to be proven wrong.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So playing devil's advocate here what's the temporal nexus they have to go through before the show is no longer shit? For all intents and purposes they've been putting on Okay to Great shows since Shane got back 2 months ago. Even the Authority stuff has been marginalized, we were starting Raws off with actual wrestling matches. So do they need to sustain it for two more shows to get an even month of good post-Mania material?



You have to understand that people in general have had a bad taste in their mouths throughout literal years of terrible booking and the wrong people being pushed.

Even if the WWE has been doing "OK" doesn't mean they won't fuck things up later. Also dealing with the fact that CM Punk left, Daniel Bryan has officially retired...and again with the cramming of faces down people's throats, midcarders like Dean Ambrose being booked terrible as well as Kevin Owens, the shit with Zack Ryder..

It's a consistency of the WWE making terrible decisions that make people apathetic towards the show in general. It's hard for them to recover at this point. We aren't talking just one or two years, we are talking YEARS of bad booking and story telling and burials. 

One thing with Cena being out of the picture as well as Orton is not many midcarders have been buried as much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess what I would submit to you in reference to the Mania event horizon is that the show has been good since the stuff they did to promote Roadblock. If anything the case could be made that Mania dampened a lot of the good stuff they were doing and was more of a dark cloud then it had been in recent years. 

There's still work they have to do but the improvements they're making in terms of story construction are too encouraging. It's not the retrospective Daniel Bryan push where we know they're full of shit, it's like someone actually planned the stuff out. I do think the Shane thing is kind of wonky but I think the premise is that his passion made Vince see the light or something. They at least implied this which is something they would have not done in the past.

Basically WWE produced content has been good for like 2.5 months now. Which is funny because LU was basically in a holding pattern for that time and no one has a bad thing to say about it. 

Then again if another promotion wants to feed their most over star to a newly casted monster heel then it's just good booking.


----------



## EJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Like just fucking think, we all have to live with the fact that Daniel Bryan never got an actual legit run as the WWE championship due to the WWE being spiteful and wanting to cram Orton down our throat for a long time and to bury Daniel Bryan at one point. And when they finally caved, he got injured and eventually had to retire

People can try and spin that as "Oh, it's just the nature of the business" but Daniel Bryan was fucking red hot and they should had tried to capitalized with him. But they wanted to feed us utter crap and as a result we never got to get a legitimate run with him as champion.

I'm still pissed at that and will never get over it. We could had gotten a good run with him as champion with him retiring or losing the title in a competitive manner to another up and comer midcarder, hell Reigns could had been that guy for all I care. I just wanted to really see a lengthy run with Daniel Bryan as the WWE champion for a certain amount of months putting on some good matches and challenging the midcarders.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> You have to understand that people in general have had a bad taste in their mouths throughout literal years of terrible booking and the wrong people being pushed.
> 
> Even if the WWE has been doing "OK" doesn't mean they won't fuck things up later. Also dealing with the fact that CM Punk left, Daniel Bryan has officially retired...and again with the cramming of faces down people's throats, midcarders like Dean Ambrose being booked terrible as well as Kevin Owens, the shit with Zack Ryder..
> 
> ...



My biggest issue with the handwringing, which is something I'm guilty of too, is that people act like this is something unique to the WWE. That they're the only ones who book their midcarders imporperly, or their the only promotion that disgruntles and alienates talents, that they are the only ones that make bad decisions. 

They book what's consistently the best weekly show in wrestling but get no credit for it. It's just kind of crazy that people are so shellshocked from the "wait and see" days that they act like things aren't in fact better. AJ Styles and El Generico were in the front burner story throughout Raw, and the latter has been made to seem like a respectable young lion.

This goes to the point I've made about LU. That's what people consistently point to as being the best show for the wrestling consumer. So they've essentially taken the top 3 guys from last season and made them into fodder before their version of Brock Lesnar in Matanza. When WWE does that kind of shit it's the part-timer coming in and taking spots, nevermind that we've gotten some MotY candidates out of it. LU does something similar, I think they built the mystique of Matanza very well, and they're being applauded with Aztec Warfare II being this triumphant of wrestling. The reality is that the angle is good regardless of the company producing it, but people make allowances for these other promotions that they would never for the WWE. 

That plays into the bad taste in your mouth thing you brought up and I get that but I just don't get how people act like these situations are unique to WWE. It's not like guys can leave and expect to find better artistic prospects. If Del Rio stayed with AAA his ass would've been buried by Matanza too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> Like just fucking think, we all have to live with the fact that Daniel Bryan never got an actual legit run as the WWE championship due to the WWE being spiteful and wanting to cram Orton down our throat for a long time and to bury Daniel Bryan at one point. And when they finally caved, he got injured and eventually had to retire
> 
> People can try and spin that as "Oh, it's just the nature of the business" but Daniel Bryan was fucking red hot and they should had tried to capitalized with him. But they wanted to feed us utter crap and as a result we never got to get a legitimate run with him as champion.
> 
> I'm still pissed at that and will never get over it. We could had gotten a good run with him as champion with him retiring or losing the title in a competitive manner to another up and comer midcarder, hell Reigns could had been that guy for all I care. I just wanted to really see a lengthy run with Daniel Bryan as the WWE champion for a certain amount of months putting on some good matches and challenging the midcarders.



I think you're right because I'm pretty sure this is where we got the shitty Big Show/Orton match the headline a PPV. However I'm not sure if I would have wanted it done differently then how it turned out. Reason being that WM30 really felt magical. It felt like the height of what prowrestling can make you feel as a viewer and the reason was because it felt like we really forced them to put DB at the top. If he gets a real run before then the payoff is nowhere near as great.

And you have to understand that Vince does not like putting that belt on small guys. He doesn't believe they can handle the grind and it's not like he's wrong. Truth be told DB did get the belt and was on his run but then he got hurt. He exasperated his own health problems with his views on medicine and by trying to do too much. Vince wasn't booking his Smackdown matches where Sheamus and Luke Harper were dropping him on his neck to test the strength of his neck. I think the shit with Punk was much more egregious because it's like if you give the guy some time off or actually market him properly he's still there making you money.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Basically WWE produced content has been good for like 2.5 months now. Which is funny because LU was basically in a holding pattern for that time and no one has a bad thing to say about it.
> 
> Then again if another promotion wants to feed their most over star to a newly casted monster heel then it's just good booking.



Heh, heh, I guess to be fair to LU, that mostly comes from the fact that nobody here really talks about LU. We jack it off occasionally, but no actual discussion takes place, otherwise I'd've brought up a long time ago how boring I find dudes like Mil Muertes and how I think Pimpenella is one of the shittiest wrestlers I've ever seen. Can't speak for other communities though. As for the monster feeding thing, are you_ referring_ to Mil Muertes or is there some other guy (I haven't actually caught up yet).

-----------------------

As for the rest of the comment, I will just say this: the show has essentially lost me as a consumer, but not entirely as a viewer (as evident from me still watching PPV streams), because from all the hip news breaking out regarding it, there's some interesting stuff still there. I just don't feel comfortable looking forward to the potential of said neat stuff, because I just can't trust their ability or willingness to follow through on it.

I kinda avoided answering your last question because I didn't wanna sound bitter (cause lord knows I've had a bone to pick with that attitude in the past), but as far as "amount of time to pass for it not to be considered bad anymore", I honestly don't feel like 2 months is long enough. 3 months? I'unno. I'm not even sure if I can realistically attribute an amount time to it. I still keep up with the news, so if I can hear about them just once holding back on heavy-handed swerves, or following through on a teased push or at least having the respect to remember their own storylines sometimes, I can probably comfortably look at them more positively.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you guys still giving WWE money?



Where else can I watch entire years of Nitro and RAW?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I think even more criminal than the Reigns stuff is the Paige stuff. Last year at this time she was most over performer in the company not just female and now creative has nothing for her. Kind of bull shit as well that in a 3 hour raw only one woman's match.



Yeah what happened to pushing Paige? She must be in the doghouse or somethin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Heh, heh, I guess to be fair to LU, that mostly comes from the fact that nobody here really talks about LU. Can't speak for other communities though. As for the monster feeding thing, are you referring to Mil Muertes or is there some other guy (I haven't actually caught up yet).
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> ...



Dario Cueto's brother is an actual thing now. Mil Muertes was fed to Matanza Cueto as well. The takeaway from that stuff was basically that a lot of people only watch WWE but then act like the alternatives don't have warts themselves. Or you have a situation with Seto where I really couldn't tell if he actually watches anything outside of WWE since he only ever comments on their dwindling vieweship.

----

One of the things I love about NF is coming on here and talking to different people about common interests. It's why you've seen my name in pretty much every active thread in the sports bar for like 3.5 months now. So when I get into these discussions it's not me trying to defend WWE it's me trying to show people that wrestling is fun if you don't let them beat you down too much. In the course of that I can get passionate and overzealous. You come off as someone with an actual criticism of the E. I don't think there's a litmus test but you know there are people who don't have an actual opinion or knowledge of the product but want to join in with people who do. Case in point being when this thread was overrun by people during Mania and it's like dude you probably don't even watch wrestling except for this. 

Long story longer I respect the way you carry yourself and share your opinion but do think that if you watched what some of these dudes in NXT and the midcard were doing in WWE you'd be happy with the work rate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2016)

I only started really giving WWE money this past January when I heard that Bryan might come back, Nakamura signed, and Sami might be getting a push. 

And just so you'd know, I bought a bunch of wrasslin shirts for the first time since that Austin 3:16 shirt back in 97. 

NxT Takerover was great, Mania was crap except for 2 and a half matches, and the 2 post mania RAWs were entertaining. 

Guess am Jimmified.


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2016)

I sense a lot of bitterness


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not irrelevant you just don't seem to get the point. People go to sporting events all the time even if their team sucks. So following your line of logic people should stop going to games with bad teams in order to force those same teams to put a better product on the field. I think it's a pretty clear analog.
> 
> Even then you don't really come with clear positions of things they could do to make the product better. You just join in the chorus without anything resembling an original thought which is crazy because from what I hear you're supposed to be this high-functioning thinker.



The structure of professional sports or team sports in general compared to wrestling makes it a stupid comaprison. 

First, for just about anything it's easier to point out the issues than the solution. Because tearing down something tends to be far easier than building it back up. All we have are speculative ideas, and that's OK. Some of which I have given, and your ignorance to that is your problem. Just like a baby learns to grasp object permanence, grasp that I have posts on the matter and just because you overlook them doesn't mean they don't exist. 



> For starters and not to suck my own dick I'm one of the guys in here that actually keeps up with other promotions. So no the whole WWE=wrestling thing is not a rationale I share. What I said was that the other promotions engage in the same type of things that people have unpopular opinions on but those other promotions get a pass that WWE does not.



Then point them out. The criticism of WWE, especially when compared to other promotions obviously implies that these faults don't come equal. So while criticism is always valid, deflection is not. 




> This second part is true of almost any wrestling promotion in the world. The point to be made here though is that the rest of the card is so strong that a choice has to be made as a viewer to enjoy the good things going on in that undercard. People complain about the main event but the reality is that people are really complaining about 2-3 guys and what they're doing for a singular match on the card when there's like usually 2-3 other matches that are worth your time and your actual discussion.



Emphasis once more is that when you buy the tickets, the draw is attributed to the main event...The company does not see your nuances, they only see your money. 



> Basically the crux of what I see you saying or at least the spirit of what you say is that if people have a problem with Roman's push then they should stop watching,going to shows, and enjoying wrestling. I use the catch-all term because let's be real WWE is a big part of wrestling and the culture of it.



Then you missed the point big time since I again, offered understanding of desire to supporting your favorites and how to do that. Not to mention I repeatedly have brought up following other promotions, so how you got something so wildly off the point I have no idea. 



> So do you then dude. People don't need to follow you or be updated to your status as someone who isn't watching. Or how bout you actually talk about wrestling not in the WWE? Be a proponent of your own view in that regard and let's talk some Lucha, let's talk some New Japan, hell maybe you're a DDT guy and we don't even know because you spend the majority of your time in here tearing down a product you just admitted to not watching.



I've tried and if you haven't noticed, I am not here as frequently as I used to. 

However my point remains that it's stupid to pour money into a product you are dissatisfied with, and I prefer putting my money where my mouth is. Not making up bullshit excuses which basically amount to blind attachment to it. Listen to Shawn Michael's interview with Russo, he said the same thing I have been saying. They don't care what you say when they have your money. 



> You don't understand that the actual viewership is meaningless without the rating share. You're presenting a flawed point everytime you post a viewership number. The real issue is if they're getting the people who are actually watching TV at the time. That 4 million people watching could be 4 million of a 40 million total audience. Then you go and say look at the dwindling numbers without an actual grasp of the numbers. They could be worse or they could be better but that number is never discussed properly in this thread.



Except this info is widely available and ratings are reported in respect to vewer shares, which is exactly why the drops are a valid issue. RAW airs on cable and far more homes habe cable television than say, ten years ago. Furthermore on that, you have a larger audience than years past, even with streaming. I thought this understanding was already present but I guess not. 



> Did I actually use the words legitimate fans? Pretty sure I didn't. For someone telling me I need to read your diluting the substance by changing the words. I said legitimacy of fanhood because you seem to demerit people for still watching the product and their legitimacy as fans.



No. Simply the relationship between consumer and product.



> I'm not calling into question your fanhood, I'm simply saying that the tilt of your posts makes it seem like people who watch WWE are substandard fans for perpetuating what you consider to be substandard content.



No, follow what I stated. I made the point clear in my first response on the type of person I am talking about. 



> Long story longer if you have a problem with WWE talk about one of these other promotions. Because you seem to be keen on there being alternatives out there so talk about that stuff then as opposed to trying to shit on people for trying to derive some enjoyment from the current product. So let's do it, pick a different promotion to discuss in here or one that you may be interested in. I can recommend matches and events but I really am not trying to have these long drawn out discussions that you use to have with KN. Let's discuss fun shit like actual wrestling.



well aside from you missing my point entirely, that they were NOT deriving enjoyment, I have tried that and it goes nowhere. I discuss it elsewhere, a big reason I am not here as often anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

So what other wrestling do you watch other than WWE that you would like to talk about in here? I mean you get that conversation from elsewhere but maybe we could give it a try here as well?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (Apr 12, 2016)

i loved Raw

it was really easy to watch this week. loved all the backstage segments and most of the matches had meaning to them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 12, 2016)

[S-A-F];55487296 said:
			
		

> Where else can I watch entire years of Nitro and RAW?



watchwrestling.tv

This website has a lot of of WWE ,TNA, ROH, and New Japan shows and PPV.


			
				[S-A-F];55487296 said:
			
		

> Yeah what happened to pushing Paige? She must be in the doghouse or somethin.



Paige-sama.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

They're good for PPVs but they don't have as good of a historic library for obvious reasons. It's like that with the NJPW stuff too, they just have the stuff on axs or whatever the name of that network is, and the PPVs are up there on a delay. It's the reason I caved and brought NJPWorld. Couldn't keep seeing the gifs of the matches before the actual matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2016)

Fat Wyatt turning face and heel again when he betrays Reigns to get a title shot. Then gets buried during their title match. 

Luke Harper should return and kill Fat Wyatt and become the new leader. Fat Wyatt is the weak link, he should team up with Barrett and form a barber's stable. They can cut each other's hair and stuff lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> watchwrestling.tv
> 
> This website has a lot of of WWE ,TNA, ROH, and New Japan shows and PPV.
> 
> ...



The videos are all down for what I want to watch on there(2002 smackdown) and they don't have any really old stuff like Wrestling Challenge or Superstars.

They also only 95-96 Nitros and no 97'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I get what ST and Seto are both trying to say.


I don't know if I"m right but I'll just try and get what they're saying.


Seto,  ST is just saying that why not try to enjoy wrestling from other promotions? There's so many indy ones that can give you the stuff WWE can't . Getting upset about complainers kinda makes it really hypocritical since you're doing the same thing they're doing. Again I am not calling you that, just feels like it is you know? I might be wrong though.


ST , Seto is right on the fact that if everyone else keeps giving WWE money and views, what the fuck's the point of giving it up yourself? If you're someone who wants the non watching to ever have an effect, you have to have a conjoint effort into doing so. Even if it means giving up on the guys you like . It's focusing on the long run instead of the short run. He's frustrated cause we, I do damn include myself for going to my cousin's who pays for WWE Network, and continuing to give WWE money when they don't deserve it. It's frustration.


I don't know this is just my interpretation from what you both have been discussing.


Also Seto vs Soul was my fantasy NF wrasslin match and I was disappoint


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Fat Wyatt turning face and heel again when he betrays Reigns to get a title shot. Then gets buried during their title match.
> 
> Luke Harper should return and kill Fat Wyatt and become the new leader. Fat Wyatt is the weak link, he should team up with Barrett and form a barber's stable. They can cut each other's hair and stuff lol



Then Wyatts, and the rest of the company lose to Roman Reigns in the WWE vs Roman feud of a lifetime 

Only at Summerslam


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Not exactly, Dean. I'm saying he should stop complaining because he never offers much in the way of conversation other than the product sucks even during the periods of time it doesn't. The entire crux of the conversation is of course things like The Authority/Roman and none of it is ever about the actual stuff going on that's good. Again it's not about criticizing the product, it's about not doing it in way that looks like smarks who won't be happy with anything. Not necessarily accusing Seto of this but in like 2 years I've basically never seen him so much as comment on anything wrestling related that's not a condemnation of WWE. If people want to watch the product or give their money and in turn complain it's their right, the dude doesn't have to say something every single time.

If his time here is presumably to talk wrestling then there are other promotions we can talk about that aren't him basically saying the same thing or coming off in a way that makes people seem like less for still watching WWE produced content. This is why I can have conversations with a guy like Shirker because he's at least open to talking about other promotions or knowing that he might be missing good stuff since he doesn't watch the product. 

Presumably we all want to talk wrestling so let's talk about wrestling. If you don't like WWE there are more than a few guys on here that can talk about other promotions. Guys like you want to know about other promotions and have those talks. So that's why I'm asking Seto what wrestling does he actually like, what will get him to open up and talk about something other then it being stupid to want change in the WWE but still buying/watching their product.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 12, 2016)

Pretty sure people Chuck lots of money at things while bitching about them. Some examples from my own life My Buffalo Sabres, My home, My kid, My dogs. I love all of them, spend a lot of money on all of them and complain endlessly about them. C'est la vive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

I brought that up as a point by pointing out that the 76ers get 15 thousand people a night to show up to their shitty games. The response was that team sports/pro sports is different from wrestling so it's not an acceptable analog for explaining people putting money into a product they find substandard even though that's exactly the situation being described.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Pretty sure people Chuck lots of money at things while bitching about them. Some examples from my own life My Buffalo Sabres, My home, My kid, My dogs. I love all of them, spend a lot of money on all of them and complain endlessly about them. C'est la vive.



Yeah I get you on that man but I feel it is a bit different in the sense of how you were brought up compared to the choice of liking it.



SoulTaker said:


> I brought that up as a point by pointing out that the 76ers get 15 thousand people a night to show up to their shitty games. The response was that team sports/pro sports is different from wrestling so it's not an acceptable analog for explaining people putting money into a product they find substandard even though that's exactly the situation being described.



I mean it's more like sports fans get fed their loyalty into a team really early either by parents or athletes. WWE is kind of a choice to watch for some , some do end up going that route, others don't. That's the difference that can make someone stick around to a shitty 76ers game compared to wrasslin.


I mean that's the only difference I can think of and I will admit it's not super solid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

You raise a valid point but the 76er situation is atypical and why I chose them specifically. The worst kept secret in the NBA is that the 76ers purposefully field teams to lose and improve their position in the NBA's draft lottery so they have the best shot at younger cost controlled players. So the team is ostensibly purposefully losing and people are still paying for and supporting the team. Those fans shouldn't contribute to that team anymore, right? But they do for reasons you said, people still go and support that substandard product out of a sense of loyalty. People like wrestling and associate so much of what WWE is with wrestling. 

The overlap here is that both fans are passionate people. So should people who've been subjected to the 76ers just stop completely? I mean there's not really anything redeeming there, none of the young talent has developed into anything of substance. With WWE you can hate the main event but at least you still have this good ass mid-card, you still have NXT, and you still are watching the best in-ring performance the company has put forth in its almost 70 years of existence. 

So should all those fans boycott until their team starts operating in a way that's commiserate with what the fans want? Because that line of thinking means that it's wrong to enjoy the sport of basketball in Philly because the team does shit that most fans don't like.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You raise a valid point but the 76er situation is atypical and why I chose them specifically. The worst kept secret in the NBA is that the 76ers purposefully field teams to lose and improve their position in the NBA's draft lottery so they have the best shot at younger cost controlled players. So the team is ostensibly purposefully losing and people are still paying for and supporting the team. Those fans shouldn't contribute to that team anymore, right? But they do for reasons you said, people still go and support that substandard product out of a sense of loyalty. People like wrestling and associate so much of what WWE is with wrestling.
> 
> The overlap here is that both fans are passionate people. So should people who've been subjected to the 76ers just stop completely? I mean there's not really anything redeeming there, none of the young talent has developed into anything of substance. With WWE you can hate the main event but at least you still have this good ass mid-card, you still have NXT, and you still are watching the best in-ring performance the company has put forth in its almost 70 years of existence.
> 
> So should all those fans boycott until their team starts operating in a way that's commiserate with what the fans want? Because that line of thinking means that it's wrong to enjoy the sport of basketball in Philly because the team does shit that most fans don't like.



Depends on how the owners treat the fans and the team though.

Blackhawks did it when Bill Wirtz decided to fuck over fans by not having the team on tv and forcing them to go watch them live. He also let go of Hall of famers for nothing. Loyal Blackhawk fans boycotted and left for good till he croaked. 

That's why I see similarities between Bill and Vince.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not exactly, Dean. I'm saying he should stop complaining because he never offers much in the way of conversation other than the product sucks even during the periods of time it doesn't. The entire crux of the conversation is of course things like The Authority/Roman and none of it is ever about the actual stuff going on that's good. Again it's not about criticizing the product, it's about not doing it in way that looks like smarks who won't be happy with anything. Not necessarily accusing Seto of this but in like 2 years I've basically never seen him so much as comment on anything wrestling related that's not a condemnation of WWE. If people want to watch the product or give their money and in turn complain it's their right, the dude doesn't have to say something every single time.
> 
> If his time here is presumably to talk wrestling then there are other promotions we can talk about that aren't him basically saying the same thing or coming off in a way that makes people seem like less for still watching WWE produced content. This is why I can have conversations with a guy like Shirker because he's at least open to talking about other promotions or knowing that he might be missing good stuff since he doesn't watch the product.
> 
> Presumably we all want to talk wrestling so let's talk about wrestling. If you don't like WWE there are more than a few guys on here that can talk about other promotions. Guys like you want to know about other promotions and have those talks. So that's why I'm asking Seto what wrestling does he actually like, what will get him to open up and talk about something other then it being stupid to want change in the WWE but still buying/watching their product.



How do you not get this simple point? That being, I see constant, constant criticism here in particular of the product WWE puts out. With that considered, it's absolutely stupid to continue to pour money into it when dissatisfaction is so evident. If I can simplify if it it's like this sometimes:

"Man this Raw sucked!"

"Man this Raw sucked!"

"Man this Raw sucked!"

"Man this Raw sucked!"

"HEY GUYS I JUST PREORDERED MY TICKET FOR THE NEXT PPV!"

It's stupid.

The directions you've taken the discussion are full of completely irrelevant points and poor analogies. If people are so serious about their complaints and their dissatisfaction then it makes no sense as the consumer to continue investing a product that perpetuates such feelings. 

How the hell do you have a hard time grasping that?

If this is *still *too hard to get. You can criticize WWE all you want, but understand that it comes off as completely stupid when  you just keep pouring money into it whilst doing so.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Depends on how the owners treat the fans and the team though.
> 
> Blackhawks did it when Bill Wirtz decided to fuck over fans by not having the team on tv and forcing them to go watch them live. He also let go of Hall of famers for nothing. Loyal Blackhawk fans boycotted and left for good till he croaked.
> 
> That's why I see similarities between Bill and Vince.



Yea but Bill Wirtz was doing that shit in an era where it really made no sense. I remember that shit from when I was in like middle school and just thinking that dude acted like a baseball owner from the 70s or 80s with his ineptitude. There's also the fact that it's stupid to keep your team off TV and the fact he made all the lockout stuff even worse. 

I feel like Bill is way worse. I mean I get the similarity but it makes me think of the Everybody Loves Raymond joke from 40 Year Old Virgin where it's like that shits funny on TV but would be awkward, dysfunctional, and sad in real life. That's kind of how I view your comparison between Bill and Vince. 

Either way all I'm saying is that if this dude hates WWE so much then let's endeavor to talk about the other promotions a bit more. Let's see what Seto's actual wrestling interests are so when he comes here he can have those discussions in addition to the WWE ones.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

I feel like you're being deliberately obtuse at this point.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How do you not get this simple point? That being, I see constant, constant criticism here in particular of the product WWE puts out. With that considered, it's absolutely stupid to continue to pour money into it when dissatisfaction is so evident. If I can simply if it it's like this sometimes:
> 
> "Man this Raw sucked!"
> 
> ...



I get your point is that it's stupid to give them your money if you're going to continue to deride the product. So what other wrestling products do you enjoy?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2016)

I like LU so far, but the Season 3 spoilers have me a bit apprehensive. I'm still keen on RoH, and I've tried to watch CMLL when I can but when I try to discuss those things they don't go anywhere here. I don't know how to feel about Naito being IWGP champion but at the same time I felt Okada was running the risk of getting stale. I want to see Omega take his spot in the main event already, so I hope the main title does go to some new players before it inevitably circles back to Okada again. He's still very young, he'll have plenty of time to build himself up. 

Yet again as I stated before, and you seem to deliberately obscufate the point made here, the issue I have is not with the criticism of the WWE. It's with doing so while blindly pouring your money into it. Criticize the WWE, but I wish people would put their money where their mouth is. It's a product and you are its prospective consumer, and there is only one surefire way to express dissatisfaction with a product. You can discuss the issues all you want, but it means nothing if they already have your money.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2016)

RIP Ball Mahoney, man was entertaining in ECW, and WWECW, he was carrying that storyline with KK.

I still remember that "match" at Hardcore Justice with the star wars stuff..


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I like LU so far, but the Season 3 spoilers have me a bit apprehensive. I'm still keen on RoH, and I've tried to watch CMLL when I can but when I try to discuss those things they don't go anywhere here. I don't know how to feel about Naito being IWGP champion but at the same time I felt Okada was running the risk of getting stale. I want to see Omega take his spot in the main event already, so I hope the main title does go to some new players before it inevitably circles back to Okada again. He's still very young, he'll have plenty of time to build himself up.
> 
> Yet again as I stated before, and you seem to deliberately obscufate the point made here, the issue I have is not with the criticism of the WWE. It's with doing so while blindly pouring your money into it.



I think LU really picked up about 2 or 3 weeks ago otherwise the season was in a bit of a holding pattern as it set up a new status quo it was inevitably going to destroy. I want to love Matanza but I'm feeling like I liked him a whole lot better when he was a wolf monster in a cage that ate people. I only know the one season 3 spoiler I posted in here yesterday.

I'm with you on the Okada stuff because you have to hope they don't end up lol-Tanahashi'ng the entire thing because he's supposed to be the New Ace. My biggest concern is that they took the belt off Okada because he has a 5 year offer from them that he hasn't signed. I really am curious to see how they approach Omega in this equation. Los Ingonerables is actually the top merch mover in Japan, even more than the Bullet Club stuff. Naito looks primed for a serious heel run especially if they build up Sanada to be some kind of buffer between Naito and the other top stars. Did you get to see Invasion Attack?

Not really I just wanted to see if you were capable of actually saying anything different. Other people seem to have gotten the point I was making with the sports analogy. Couldn't have been that bad. I get your point about the criticism I just disagree with certain facets of it. Not all of it just certain facets.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> I sense a lot of bitterness



Your mom senses a lot of bitterness. 



SoulTaker said:


> Dario Cueto's brother is an actual thing now. Mil Muertes was fed to Matanza Cueto as well. The takeaway from that stuff was basically that a lot of people only watch WWE but then act like the alternatives don't have warts themselves. Or you have a situation with Seto where I really couldn't tell if he actually watches anything outside of WWE since he only ever comments on their dwindling vieweship.



Oh, fuck, Cuerto's cannibalistic brother has a face now? Weird. I was expecting them to save that one for the Season 2 ender.



> One of the things I love about NF is coming on here and talking to different people about common interests. It's why you've seen my name in pretty much every active thread in the sports bar for like 3.5 months now. So when I get into these discussions it's not me trying to defend WWE it's me trying to show people that wrestling is fun if you don't let them beat you down too much. In the course of that I can get passionate and overzealous. You come off as someone with an actual criticism of the E. I don't think there's a litmus test but you know there are people who don't have an actual opinion or knowledge of the product but want to join in with people who do. Case in point being when this thread was overrun by people during Mania and it's like dude you probably don't even watch wrestling except for this.
> 
> Long story longer I respect the way you carry yourself and share your opinion but do think that if you watched what some of these dudes in NXT and the midcard were doing in WWE you'd be happy with the work rate.



Thanks, man.

And that last part is fair. I've actually been meaning to get into NXT for the longest time. The Naka-news has pretty much made it so I gotta watch it now. Right now I'm struggling with where to start tho. I'm the type of dude that tries to watch stuff from episode one, but FCW always felt kinda cheap in presentation to me, so I'm thinking about skipping it and starting from the name change instead.

Unless anyone wants to suggest a different starting point?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

Shirker watch Lucha Underground . 

Shit's GOAT BOAT


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yet again as I stated before, and you seem to deliberately obscufate the point made here, the issue I have is not with the criticism of the WWE. It's with doing so while blindly pouring your money into it. Criticize the WWE, but I wish people would put their money where their mouth is. It's a product and you are its prospective consumer, and there is only one surefire way to express dissatisfaction with a product. You can discuss the issues all you want, but it means nothing if they already have your money.



The only WWE merch I bought in the past 3 years is the 3 KO t-shirts and the Suplex City shirt.

I only bought the shirt to support the said wrestlers I like.

I've never had the WWE network, even when it was free.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

I only bought Stone Cold's WHAT shirt and that was like 7 years ago


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shirker watch Lucha Underground .
> 
> Shit's GOAT BOAT



I watch it when I have the time, though my incentive has admittedly dwindled a little bit since the season 2 opener started *way* too strong and the following eps have fizzled in comparison as a result.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I watch it when I have the time, though my incentive has admittedly dwindled a little bit since the season 2 opener started *way* too strong and the following eps have fizzled in comparison as a result.



Yeah it does have that issue.


For me Vampiro vs El Muerto basically made me have too high expectations


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 12, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> RIP Ball Mahoney, man was entertaining in ECW, and WWECW, he was carrying that storyline with KK.
> 
> I still remember that "match" at Hardcore Justice with the star wars stuff..



RIP Balls Mahoney. Reading an article that said he took a bad fall a few days earlier so that may be what caused it 



> [UPDATED] FORMER WWE AND ECW STAR BALLS MAHONEY PASSES AWAY
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-04-12 23:03:00
> WWE announced the passing of former WWE and ECW star Balls Mahoney, 44, this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

wait my bad it was Pentagon Jr.

Holy shit that match was raw and the ending


----------



## Kuya (Apr 13, 2016)

Payback gonna be lit

Reigns vs. Styles
Zayn vs. Owens
Enzo and Cass vs. Dudleys
Charlotte vs. Natalya
Baron Corbin vs. Ziggler
Miz and Maryse vs. Cesaro
Face Wyatts vs. Lads


----------



## Kuya (Apr 13, 2016)

Ryback and Cody Rhodes due for character changes?

Maybe Ryback should join Gallows and Anderson. He's got a bald head and goatee


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait my bad it was Pentagon Jr.
> 
> Holy shit that match was raw and the ending



I'm usually pretty against backyard brawl type thumbtack and florescent light matches, but that one made a pretty strong case for them. Pentagon was on fire and Vampiro's old ass put on a better show than I thought he would.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2016)

FUCKING DEL RIO HE BOTCHED A MOVE AND AJ LANDED ON HIS NECK!


fuck you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'm usually pretty against backyard brawl type thumbtack and florescent light matches, but that one made a pretty strong case for them. Pentagon was on fire and Vampiro's old ass put on a better show than I thought he would.



I don't mind backyard brawl as long as it tells a damn story. Vampiro and Pentagon Jr  did and so it worked like a charm


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2016)

Damn. Mahoney is dead?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> RIP Ball Mahoney, man was entertaining in ECW, and WWECW, he was carrying that storyline with KK.
> 
> I still remember that "match" at Hardcore Justice with the star wars stuff..



Very sad to hear and of that age.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks like Fat Wyatt lost some weight..

Is he reading my posts here on NF?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2016)

heard tna is moving into a warehouse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> heard tna is moving into a warehouse





Yeah read about that.


----------



## EJ (Apr 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xce4xyrmx4Q[/YOUTUBE]


...

Zack Ryder had cancer??


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2016)

wait what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2016)

We have received multiple reports that Bray Wyatt was seemingly injured at tonight's WWE live event in Milan, Italy.

Wyatt was wrestling WWE Champion Roman Reigns. A few minutes into the match, Wyatt was brawling with Reigns in a corner and backed off and slipped. He immediately started to grab hold of his leg and the match was called off. Officials were out almost immediately to tend to Wyatt.

*FFS *


----------



## Legend (Apr 13, 2016)

Roman did it because Bray was stealing his pop


----------



## God Movement (Apr 13, 2016)

the roman empire is steadily growing

all jokes aside, this is fucking horrific


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2016)

I mean you never want to wish an injury on anyone but Wyatt seemed like a candidate to be rudderless after the feud with the Lads. Maybe he benefits from being off TV with an injury, at least until they figure out what the hell to do with the roster glut. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't mind backyard brawl as long as it tells a damn story. Vampiro and Pentagon Jr  did and so it worked like a charm



Personally I think pretty much every match on Ultima Lucha was fucking cray. I think that Grave Consequences is still kind of the peak though. The story of Fenix and Mil Muertes is just awesome. Those guys need to get a fight forever chant.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2016)

Fat Wyatt is having some trouble getting used to his new frame. Thats why he slipped He thought he was still 400lbs 

Anyway, that sucks but it could be a blessing in disguise. He'll wait for a few more months before his burial by Reigns


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2016)

NOW Wyatt's injured?!  they just can't catch a break.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

This friend is so magnificent he makes these glorified TV squashes must see. Dude just loves Michael Jackson so much that he's literally picked up on so many of Michael's cues in terms of engaging crowds. 

[YOUTUBE]dlzKgdMK4zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2016)

[S-A-F];55494026 said:
			
		

> NOW Wyatt's injured?!  they just can't catch a break.



Yeah I'm also worried about Owens hurting himself lol.

I think this also raises a problem with the additional strain house shows put on performers. They might want to consider a different strategy for that...maybe finding some way to do business with other guys not on the main show or something lmfao.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> We have received multiple reports that Bray Wyatt was seemingly injured at tonight's WWE live event in Milan, Italy.
> 
> Wyatt was wrestling WWE Champion Roman Reigns. A few minutes into the match, Wyatt was brawling with Reigns in a corner and backed off and slipped. He immediately started to grab hold of his leg and the match was called off. Officials were out almost immediately to tend to Wyatt.
> 
> *FFS *



What the fuck are they feeding these guys? This recent injury rate is far too frequent. Either that or they're just getting better at reporting them.



Legend said:


> Roman did it because Bray was stealing his pop







TerminaTHOR said:


> Fat Wyatt is having some trouble getting used to his new frame. Thats why he slipped He thought he was still 400lbs







			
				[S-A-F];55494026 said:
			
		

> NOW Wyatt's injured?!  they just can't catch a break.



I know, rite? Couldn't have happened at a worse time. I hear the crowd Monday was totally ready to get behind their face turn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

It's really kind of the Shield's fault. They conditioned crowds for higher work rates and unfortunately a byproduct of that means more injuries because the intensity is that much higher. I worry about Owens too but that's because the guy has Brandon Roy level knees. It's why I was worried when he had that weight gain about six months ago.


----------



## teddy (Apr 14, 2016)

Keep an eye on enzo who's been working injured and doing rehab for the past 5 months because he doesn't want surgery to put him on the shelf


something has to change


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

Think it's the fact these guys see being hurt and injured as two different things. They feel like they're always hurt and that an injury is just something that sidelines you. It's difficult because I've been a proponent of it being in the athlete/performer's hands but then you get a situation like with Danielson which gives you pause.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really kind of the Shield's fault. They conditioned crowds for higher work rates and unfortunately a byproduct of that means more injuries because the intensity is that much higher. I worry about Owens too but that's because the guy has Brandon Roy level knees. It's why I was worried when he had that weight gain about six months ago.



While the SHIELD's performances certainly helped, I think it's also just the evolution in wrestling in general. I was listening to a WO about a month ago where Meltzer was talking about an wrestling event he went to (forgot the name, but I think it was a Mexican brand. Not AAA) and how there's just so much shit going on that his generation would've never thought of or been capable of. Though, I will submit- and this is just something that's gonna get repeated until the sun explodes - WWE's scheduling really exasperates it.

It's a tough situation. Getting an off-season is probably much harder to execute than most smarks make it sound, but the performers working too safe ends up boring the crowd because the standard of quality has managed to fucking skyrocket in recent years. _Something's_ gotta change tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> While the SHIELD's performances certainly helped, I think it's also just the evolution in wrestling in general. I was listening to a WO about a month ago where Meltzer was talking about an wrestling event he went to (forgot the name, but I think it was a Mexican brand. Not AAA) and how there's just so much shit going on that his generation would've never thought of or been capable of. Though, I will submit- and this is just something that's gonna get repeated until the sun explodes - WWE's scheduling really exasperates it.
> 
> It's a tough situation. Getting an off-season is probably much harder to execute than most smarks make it sound, but the performers working too safe ends up boring the crowd because the standard of quality has managed to fucking skyrocket in recent years. _Something's_ gotta change tho.



I think in relation to the WWE you have to look at what those guys did to TV matches. I get the wrestling world at large was engaging in these high intensity/high risk spots, I mean ROH popularized the apron spots we've been seeing a lot more of since 2015 in WWE. I get where Meltzer is coming from, when you have Angelico jumping from anything and everything that's fifteen feet above the ground in all manner of warehouse and VFWs it creates a certain kind of culture. 

I agree with this so much. I mean I think an off season is a great idea but it's not a simple thing to basically eliminate income you're use to receiving. Anyone whose ever had their hours cut at work knows its a bitch and a half. That's basically what an offseason is.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

Roman's slow and methodical so he was the least likely to be injured of the Shield Trio, Imagine if Brollins was still a face doing all the flips and acrobatic shit he would have tore a quad in the summer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

That's not exactly true. Roman spent the majority of those matches as the hot tag. Most of his work was of a faster pace then because trios lends to that sort of thing. Even when him and Seth were the primary tag team Seth would be the face in peril then Roman would come in and hit his spots then get the pin. 

The guy in the Shield whose been the best in terms of health is actually Ambrose. I do sort of hate the fact we probably won't get the totality of what a face Rollins would be as a single competitor. I mean he could be like DB and just be reckless as fuck but I doubt it.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

Dont you think he'll be a face when he returns? It was heading in that direction before he got hurt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah I do but the kind of injury he had is one that saps your athleticism. How much so is something that's unknown but a lot of guys can retain 90% of their previous abilities. Mind you that's a statistic I'm quoting offhand from a James Andrews interview about RGIII like 3 years ago. Still don't think we'll get the totality of what he could be. I think he'll still be popping Phoenix splashed but we're probably not getting the tope spam he use to deal out when it was Shield v Wyatts. Long story longer I think Seth is one of the best workers in the world and will continue to be but I just don't think he'll be as athletic.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

Seth vs Nakamura


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

That's a certifiable dream match but tbf Nakamura and anyone is pretty a dream match. I really am hyped to see what they do with Nakamura. They're already teasing him and Balor. I think Nakamura is the dude who has to beat the Demon. That character of Balor's is probably in the tier below Brock at the lowest end in terms of Kayfabe.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2016)

Just bring back the old titles why don't ya?
Worked for the IC title.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

Any one have any ideas on what they are gonna do with Bullet/Balor Club?


----------



## Totitos (Apr 14, 2016)

Feed them to Roman.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

You Bastard.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2016)

in before that actually  happens


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2016)

To be honest guys I think Roman's title run is going to be mostly about beating our guys. They still need to scrub Punk's name off the record. I don't want to be all doom and gloom because I think we're going to get good to surprisingly great matches. How good they let AJ look will set the tone.

I can easily see him against Owens as they basically tell Owens to go get boos or else. Chinlock City will be put to the test. He gets heat with it.

They might try to prove Roman can wrestle and do a rehash of Roman/Bryan at Fastlane except with Sami Zayn plugged in.

Jericho is there trying to heel his way into a main event feud with Roman. They might let him if he continues to get heat the way he has. He's a guy who could get booed against Roman. They'll probably do this soon.

Orton is tried and true so they probably try to get heel heat on his return and put him against Roman too.

Wyatt can't and really shouldn't stay from Roman. Problem is that you kill his heat again. WWE is really good at killing Wyatt's heat.

Starting to think Seth comes back as a heel. It's a classic WWE move. The meaningless swerve. Think Sheamus winning the Rumble when it was supposed to be Jericho and he ended up going against Punk anyway. They're weak at heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2016)

Emma might have just broken Paige's nose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

In the span of two years only Dean Ambrose hasn't been on the injury list


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This friend is so magnificent he makes these glorified TV squashes must see. Dude just loves Michael Jackson so much that he's literally picked up on so many of Michael's cues in terms of engaging crowds.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dlzKgdMK4zo[/YOUTUBE]



Nakamura has won me over


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2016)

Man, I wish Bryan didn't have those seizures.... I want a Nakamura/Bryan match.... T_T


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2016)

Is Emma still doing that autistic gimmick?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2016)

No. Now she's pissed off and arrogant from what I hear.
I'd totally be down for watching that. One of the major reasons I'm trying to get into NXT honestly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2016)

Asuka > most NXT females now


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> To be honest guys I think Roman's title run is going to be mostly about beating our guys. They still need to scrub Punk's name off the record. I don't want to be all doom and gloom because I think we're going to get good to surprisingly great matches. How good they let AJ look will set the tone.
> 
> I can easily see him against Owens as they basically tell Owens to go get boos or else. Chinlock City will be put to the test. He gets heat with it.
> 
> ...



Oh jeez, don't think I'm up for a very long Roman title reign. Shit I don't even think Roman's fans are up for that. There will be a lot of repeat matches in there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah they need to have Roman score a very long title reign. That should put a nail in the coffin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

I really really think that Roman beating every fave available is only going to be a disservice to Roman and his fans. 


WWE really must hate Roman to want to have people hate him


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah because Roman accepted Vince's handout. He must pay the consequences. I mean what was their basis why did they choose Roman in the first place? Is he an early bird kind of guy? Is he a YES guy? I believe he is.

Btw, whoever invented Emma's autistic gimmick should be fired.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

Dude anyone who wants to be THE GUY would accept Vince's handout if he gave it to them. The problem is Roman is too scared to tell Vince to back off in fear of losing his status. Roman does know that it's stupid how they're writing though I'm pretty sure of it.
Unlike Cena who gives no shits about running over others when they're over, Roman does care about getting boo'd. It's not called weakness, it's called not being stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Lol he straight out lied at WM when he said that he never accepted any handouts. The only thing that i dont get is why the fuck did they chose Reigns instead of some other deserving guys who are far moooore entertaining?

Reigns cares? Thats why he kept on no selling Punk's and DB's moves during their matches?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

That's called a script bro 

I get why you hate that but Vince told him to say it, everyone knows it's bullshit 


He lost to Punk though .  As for DB , you know Vince didn't want DB back on top anymore.


I can blame Roman for being a brat in his interviews, but the guy should get some  points for dealing with all this Xpac heat he's getting.  I'm sure if he wasn't being pushed the way he was, he'd be hated but it would be as a natural heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Reigns will bury Styles, Zayn, Owens and all the other upcoming talent in the roster.
Hell, he will even bury Cena to cement his fucking status. The guy only has 3 moves ffs. If he can actually wrestle then i wouldnt hate him that much. But getting a fucking push just because you are related somehow to The Rock? Thats bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

I doubt he's gonna last long anyways. I think Reigns might become injury prone .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2016)

Reigns can wrestle its just that they have him wrestling the usual WWE style of cookie cutter move sets so the roman empire can call out his moves when he does them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2016)

People thinking the Roman Empire will be stopped anytime soon because BABYGURL is getting booed are deluding themselves.

Cena kept getting booed for over a decade and Vince still pushes him hard.

They're using the same lame excuses when Cena was getting booed now with Reigns.

The only reason Vince is getting away with it because he has no competition.

That's why he had to stop his pushes for Diesel and Lex Luger.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2016)

Vince is a stubborn bastard and that's putting that shit mildly. Even with competition he still stuck with Diesel longer than he should have.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 15, 2016)

Roman needs to work on his manerism. His moveset is okay but his matches feel scripted e.g. when he is in a submission it feels as though the purpose is to make him look resilient. 

He needs to work on his facial expressions, demeanour, and the transitioning in his matches.

I also think he needs to work on his pacing which ties into transitioning. He has a high octane style that doesn't work well when he's supposed to be tired and injured. He needs to work on building momentum so that the adrenaline rush looks believable. Daniel Bryan is the gold standard for how it should be done.


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2016)

here.


who else sounds this natural on the mic? jeez it's dumb easy to find yourself hanging on every word


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Reigns will bury Styles, Zayn, Owens and all the other upcoming talent in the roster.
> Hell, he will even bury Cena to cement his fucking status. The guy only has 3 moves ffs. If he can actually wrestle then i wouldnt hate him that much. But getting a fucking push just because you are related somehow to The Rock? Thats bullshit.



Welcome to the WWE.
Hell... welcome to the world, quite frankly.



			
				[S-A-F];55498596 said:
			
		

> Reigns can wrestle its just that they have him wrestling the usual WWE style of cookie cutter move sets so the roman empire can call out his moves when he does them.



Now all it needs to do is happen and we'll be in business.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Reigns will bury Styles, Zayn, Owens and all the other upcoming talent in the roster.
> Hell, he will even bury Cena to cement his fucking status. The guy only has 3 moves ffs. If he can actually wrestle then i wouldnt hate him that much. But getting a fucking push just because you are related somehow to The Rock? Thats bullshit.



Rock only really had 4 moves, Austin self admits his move set was more limited than Reigns, so does Foley or we going to ignore that podcast now?  The limited move set doesn't really hold water when the even bigger names only had a few moves too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2016)

Austin was actually a very competent technician before his neck and had to change to more of a brawling style.

BABYGURL's moveset is still based around a tag team wrestling style.

He's becoming competent  as a singles worker but compared to his peers, Styles, Steen, Zayn, Cesaro, Neville. Rollins .etc, BABYGURL's in ring work isn't that impressive.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2016)

Reigns is at his best as a hot tag, and even then it's not that great.


----------



## EJ (Apr 15, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Rock only really had 4 moves, Austin self admits his move set was more limited than Reigns, so does Foley or we going to ignore that podcast now?  The limited move set doesn't really hold water when the even bigger names only had a few moves too.



Different eras and they had good ring psychology. Something Reigns can learn over time but he doesn't have it right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

Reigns doesnt want to learn. Look at his attitude. He wants to get cheered even though he looks like a bad guy. He cant even stand the fans booing him. Is that really the face of the company? Lol

The Rock knows some moves even if its limited the way he moves in the ring is a thing of art. He knows how to sell moves really well also.

Steve Austin like what others said is Bret Hart level in the ring before his injury

Foley is a glorified stuntman and can take bumps that can kill a normal man

Hulk Hogan was doing greco roman shit in Japan

Reigns has what?? Nothing! 

Anyway, its all good it doesnt matter anyway because Vince always gets what he wants. When Reigns buries the entire roster, hopefully it doesnt come back and bite Vince's ass real hard.


----------



## EJ (Apr 15, 2016)

You are Hhavily biased againdt Reigns, and I don't like him being handed the wwe championship either...but he definitely has inproved from where he was two years ago. Like others have stated, he belongs in the midcard or should had been given more time in NXT before moving to the main roster. But being pushed into the main roster he has had no choice but to inprove his ring style.and mic work which still needs tremendous work.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

thats why i refused to acknowledge him as the top guy. He clearly doesnt deserve it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2016)

I wish Jericho strips him off the title. Theres nothing more embrassing than losing your wwe championship to Jericho nowadays 

That way, on the next Raw, Jericho will claim that he buried Reigns. Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2016)

ted. said:


> here.
> 
> 
> who else sounds this natural on the mic? jeez it's dumb easy to find yourself hanging on every word



Enzo is too gold on the mic


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2016)

And you can't teach that!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Did anyone in the thread mention this cool shot?

Link removed

Stuff like this is why I wanna like Reigns (and why I'm still really high on Wyatt)


----------



## EJ (Apr 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> thats why i refused to acknowledge him as the top guy. He clearly doesnt deserve it.



Same. I see what youre stating and agree with it on a basis but disagree with the notion that Reigns doesn't want to learn. He's clearly improved but needs a lot of work. He belongs in the midcard right now. I brought up Test during the attitude era, and Reigns should follow what he did. Spoke little but there was a vibe of badassery about him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Did anyone in the thread mention this cool shot?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Stuff like this is why I wanna like Reigns (and why I'm still really high on Wyatt)



This has to be the coolest Roman gif in the internet. Bray GOAT for making Roman look cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Did anyone in the thread mention this cool shot?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Stuff like this is why I wanna like Reigns (and why I'm still really high on Wyatt)



Just little instances like this.I don't mind Reigns at all compared to most people, All he's lacking in he'll come to over time. The problem I see people have with him is they want him to have all of those tools now which is understandable. The fans have a different standard for a main eventer than Vince.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Reigns is the wrestling equivelant of a really good hypeman.

He tours with the hottest acts and always bring the exitement during concerts. Then he tries having a solo career and his album goes gold from being "that really good hypeman", but the CD itself is just okay I guess, but then he gets a huge ego from it and starts shitposting in interviews despite just being moderately talented. His fans turn sour on him and as time passes they start to forget why they even liked him in the first place. But then he shows up during some artist's comeback tour with a giant rainbow bazooka that shoots fucking Twizzlers at the audience and they go "Oh, that's why! He's a *really* good hypeman!"

What I'm saying is, Reigns is Randy Orton.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2016)

And as we've learned with Orton you don't build the company around him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 16, 2016)

I think the more and more we've been exposed to the Roman conversation the more our outlooks evolve/accept certain things. I think SAF made a great point about our main eventer being different than Vince's. I think we all see why Roman is Vince's guy but at the same time being in that spot magnifies so many of your deficiencies. You're the top guy and if there is any reason you don't deserve it people will latch onto it. With Roman there are so many reasons he doesn't deserve it and any number of those reasons is more likely to resonate just because of the volume of it. This is figurative and literal.

Look at Cena. This is a dude who ruined wrestling for a lot of us. The Super Cena character really is the worst piece of shit this side of Nose. But the thing is I loved Cena's US Open gimmick which is ironic since it's probably that much better because it's the guy that was one of my two least favorites ever. I loved seeing guys like PAC and Kevin Steen kicking out of Cena's fireman's carry like it was nothing. 

It's funny as hell because if you think about it not having a certified top guy is probably the way to go. No one is bigger than the company which is what Vince really wants. So stop making dudes that you have to tie so much of your creative capital in especially if it's detrimental to everyone else. They just got 95-101 thousand people because Wrestlemania is bigger than the main event. So is Summerslam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What I'm saying is, Reigns is Randy Orton.



I've always seen BABYGURL more like Batista.

Strong, silent type.

Both of them were primarily tag wrestlers with limited movesets and god awful mic work. 

People forget that Batista got over during the Reign of Terror. A time when everybody wanted the Nose to fuck off and wished that anybody could take the belt off of him.

Batista eventually became a decent in ring worker(my favorite was Batista vs Taker at Mania)

and a competent speaker. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ZSSNrC2pI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib6dFfpB9Is[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hfMQFAbVzw[/YOUTUBE]
KISSING BABIES AND HUGGING FAT GIRLS.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah, that's probably a better comparison.

I mostly used Randy because of his uncanny ability to be over when he walks in, over when he walks out, but when he's actually wrestling, no one gives a shit, plus his popularity also stemmed from a tag team partnership. Though, Orton's lowest baseline these days is a general "meh" from the crowd rather than boos, but that's mostly because after his failed Face run, people warmed up to him when took a step back from the spotlight and ... turned... er... heel.

...man, it's crazy how many examples there are of that shit working out.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 16, 2016)

Adam Rose and Konnor got suspended 60 days for a wellness violation.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2016)

Well those two idiots should have got Vince approved drugs. (Well they shouldn't take any but if you're going to do it at least be vince approved)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Rose doesn't strike me as a type that would want or need performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2016)

His rose has wilted


----------



## God Movement (Apr 16, 2016)

They are jobbers anyway.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2016)

and after this they will forever be lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

Lel since when was the last time Adam Rose won a singles match anyway? 

He's also getting that jobber entrance, no rosebuds and no entrance music 

Maybe be did it on purpose to get away for a while..


----------



## God Movement (Apr 16, 2016)

Might as well send him back down to NXT, he's taking up main roster space. Then push up Samoa Joe or A Double already.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

Dude Orton was built up real good. He started out as a rookie and got tucked in by Triple H and Ric Flair. Then he started killing legends and was part of Evolution. His championship win was one of the most epic moments during Triple H's reign of terror. Orton has natural talent, charisma and in-ring ability. His finisher is sooo good it became a meme. Everytime Orton does the RKO it sounded like King and JR will be having a heart attack.

Batista was also built up epicly. The only difference is, Batista is better than Reigns overall. He also improved way too fast in the course of his title run. His entrance is still GOAT even by todays standards.

The only thing that improved is Reigns' running hug. It starting to look like a proper spear. But its still far from Goldberg's or Rhyno's..


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

To be fair, Goldberg's is super fucking dangerous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Did anyone in the thread mention this cool shot?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Stuff like this is why I wanna like Reigns (and why I'm still really high on Wyatt)



This actually only made me like Bray more so than Reigns.

Not that I hate Reigns but I'm now at the part where I'm indifferent towards him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Making an attempt to catch up with LU today. Just finished ep 5.

Why is there suddenly a manic pixie dream girl walking around with Mundo? She's adorable.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

And thats what makes Goldberg's spear the GOAT. Of course the receiver should know how to properly sell the move to prevent injuries. 

Reigns couldnt even sell an RKO properly. I want to see him try and sell a stone cold stunner. Rusev sold that shit epicly at WM and Rusev's like 400lbs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

Except Goldberg's spear has been known to legit injure people so his spear is actually a real tackle. It's not that great when you consider his injury rates.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

If its done to smaller guys i guess. Evolution was taking a spear every single week and they were fine lol. 

Although i really doubt Reigns can emulate Goldberg's spear


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

Goldberg basically put Bret Hart into retirement 


 Pretty sure the guy was an unsafe worker as it comes.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 16, 2016)

Don't forget about that god awful roundhouse kick he always threw. That's the real move that killed Bret


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> If its done to smaller guys i guess. Evolution was taking a spear every single week and they were fine lol.
> 
> Although i really doubt Reigns can emulate Goldberg's spear



Nobody should be emulating anything Goldberg does, the guy injured people all over.  Ended Brett's career.  Though denying that Roman's spear hurts like fuck is just dumb too.  At best you're going to end up completely winded.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm watching late 98' Nitros and I wrenched when Jericho took a spear from Goldberg. Safety must have been low priority in the ol WCW Power Plant.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2016)

It was Bret's fault he admitted it on his interview. He was out of it and forgot that he was supposed to take a super kick 

Anyway, it still doesnt make Reigns any better he still sucks. He just injured Fat Wyatt.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2016)

Wyatt tripped tho. 

----------------------

On Episode 7 of Lucha. Manic Pixie is back and took a fucking table bump from Cage. What is this woman?!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah unfortunately and if match quality increase = more likely to have injuries .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It was Bret's fault he admitted it on his interview. He was out of it and forgot that he was supposed to take a super kick
> 
> Anyway, it still doesnt make Reigns any better he still sucks. He just injured Fat Wyatt.



Ignoring the Reigns comments cause you hate him as much as Vince hates people getting over on their own..........

Goldberg was a sack of shit in the ring who didn't care who he hurt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah unfortunately and if match quality increase = more likely to have injuries .



Nah I feel like it's this superstition thing where the more careful you try to be, the more likely you'll get hurt.


I think WWE trying to play it way to safe.....(along with that rough schedule of course) kinda plays a bit into the way wrestlers are getting hurt.


Plus no painkillers + no roids = more injuries


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldberg was a sack of shit in the ring who didn't care who he hurt



Not true. 

Goldberg has said on record stating how remorseful he was of giving Bret that concussion.

Bret actually didn't blame Goldberg but blamed the WCW Power Plant, the training developmental for WCW for Goldberg's roughness in the ring was neglectful for their lack of expertise.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2016)

That's cool of Bert.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryback frustrated. yikes.

The E definitely dropped the ball on his character. With the injuries though I would probably try to bring him back to the main show too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Ryback frustrated. yikes.
> 
> The E definitely dropped the ball on his character. With the injuries though I would probably try to bring him back to the main show too.



Definitely. For instance, he should begin by not referring to himself in third person in a shoot interview.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryback should have won the Title way back when



They really dropped the ball on Big Hungry. Really should be in Cesaro's spot IMO. Probably an unpopular opinion, since Cesaro I suppose "deserves" it more, but Ryback is more charismatic and has a better presence... and he's better on the mic too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2016)

You guys are talking about injuries on the roster yet you guys want Ryberg's sloppy ass to be pushed again?

Just lol.

There's much more talented people on the roster now.

Hopefully he gets future endeavored.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 17, 2016)

The Big Guy >>>>>> your fav vanilla midget


----------



## EJ (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryback was a midcard wrestler.

He definitely improved a lot but how he was being manufactured to be the top face or near Cena's level made many people resent him. He was entertaining as a heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The Big Guy >>>>>> your fav vanilla midget



Can't really call Kevin Steen a midget


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Not true.
> 
> Goldberg has said on record stating how remorseful he was of giving Bret that concussion.
> 
> Bret actually didn't blame Goldberg but blamed the WCW Power Plant, the training developmental for WCW for Goldberg's roughness in the ring was neglectful for their lack of expertise.



I mean I guess. I still feel some of the fault should lie on Goldberg.


I will accept that you're basically right overall and that it's more WCW's fault for not training him better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You guys are talking about injuries on the roster yet you guys want Ryberg's sloppy ass to be pushed again?
> 
> Just lol.
> 
> ...



Rybackgorillapresspunk.gif


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Ryback should have won the Title way back when
> 
> 
> 
> They really dropped the ball on Big Hungry. Really should be in Cesaro's spot IMO. Probably an unpopular opinion, since Cesaro I suppose "deserves" it more, but Ryback is more charismatic and has a better presence... and he's better on the mic too.



Ryback does not have a better presence than Cesaro. lol Ryback is just another big guy who's not even that tall to have that larger than life factor needed for big guys.

He belongs in the midcard and nothing more. I'll agree he should be in some feud.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You guys are talking about injuries on the roster yet you guys want Ryberg's sloppy ass to be pushed again?
> 
> Just lol.
> 
> ...





kurisu said:


> Rybackgorillapresspunk.gif





I'll always have a special place in my heart for Ryback. Dude's constant pisstaking of wrestling, CM Punk and himself is the kinda shit I _breathe_.

Shame to hear about his frustrations, and to be absolutely fair, the stuff about the US title is absolutely right. Why the fuck is a title match in the preshow? Especially when it could've easily replaced that shoddy Andre the Giant battle Royal. Or the 20 minutes Rock and Internet Meme spent beating off in the Wyatts's faces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2016)

I really hope WWE buries Ryback for his comments


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 17, 2016)

Pretty sure after making him do a segment with Jared from Subway there is nothing they can do to bury him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2016)

Make him the fifth member of that jobber group


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2016)

*Thinking it won't be Damien Sandow*


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

Network seems to be putting up the smackdowns from 2000-2001.


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

They still don't have all that?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Make him the fifth member of that jobber group



So put the roided up guy with the group that just had a member suspended for roiding up.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> They still don't have all that?



Nope not yet. They do have about a decades worth of rAW tho and all of 1999 and 2003 SMackdown. And half of the year of 2002 SD! from Brocktober.
Internet Meme

Finally I can watch 2000-2001 Smackdown alongside 2000-2001 RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok, starting off Raw with Ambrose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Here comes the money


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean being boss on the mic 

too bad he can't match his wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean being boss on the mic
> 
> too bad he can't match his wrestling



I wasn't going to say it but this was literally what I was thinking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

The fact that Ambrose is acting like a talk show host as opposed to just treating it like a promo with a set is making this segment better than it should be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Geez, I cringe every time I see that part of the match. 

Crowd's really excited for this segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Kevin Owens as evil's last line of defense. The way this dude subverts reality like an actual heel is amazing shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

Glad to see an alive crowd 2 weeks after mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

it's crazy. You see Shane and you don't mind him speaking for a long while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Holy shit, is Jericho gassed right now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol, Shane left out the $9.99 crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

fucking hell


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2016)

So glad the plant wasn't injured WWE can't afford to lose any more talent


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Segment was less than the usual Authority stuff. Didn't have to be a 20 minute promo. You had characters that can be fun and engaging without breaking or pandering. Not that you can't have heel promos to open shows but you're basically getting X-Pac heat by overexposing them. I think HHH and Steph cut good promos but when it's 20 minute openers every night less is more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't mind HHH or Steph once in a while but WWE badly need more heels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Those chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

again Y2J is failing as a heel 


Seriously you need to have a more hateable heel


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> again Y2J is failing as a heel
> 
> 
> Seriously you need to have a more hateable heel



I guess ripping up that bret hart "get well soon" cancer sign won't be enough. lol


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> again Y2J is failing as a heel
> 
> 
> Seriously you need to have a more hateable heel



I hear Kevin Owens knocking at the door. 

They need to cut a deal with him: drop a couple of stones and get pushed as the heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

What in the.... a "We the Bold" promo featuring Roman Reigns for the USA channel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Think you're in the minority on heel Jericho. He's been doing mad good work. This is what he should have been for the past year. Just a good gateway heel.

That Roman commercial pretty much convinced me we're in for a ton of bullshit. Honestly at the point where he's gonna need to get injured to make them pivot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Think you're in the minority on heel Jericho. He's been doing mad good work. This is what he should have been for the past year. Just a good gateway heel.
> 
> That Roman commercial pretty much convinced me we're in for a ton of bullshit. Honestly at the point where he's gonna need to get injured to make them pivot.



I'm not talking about that.

I'm saying if he's still getting cheered for by nostalgia fans everything he's trying to say isn't gonna work. He needs to go full blown heel which means brutal assaults.


That's why nobody's invested in heels vs faces anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

I'd wish they would let Jericho use his true Liontamer/Walls submission finisher. :amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

[S-A-F];55515128 said:
			
		

> I guess ripping up that bret hart "get well soon" cancer sign won't be enough. lol




Not for the fans apparently if they're cheering for him 



Gunners said:


> I hear Kevin Owens knocking at the door.
> 
> They need to cut a deal with him: drop a couple of stones and get pushed as the heel.



KO just screams asshole heel which is great. The thing that bothers me is heels today rarely get to the faces or only just talk shit but don't do much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok that kinda satisfied the heel factor of cheating to win . 

I take back what I said


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'd wish they would let Jericho use his true Liontamer/Walls submission finisher. :amazed



That only works on vanilla midgets. In fact it should be renamed the vanilla midget tamer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm, they teasing a stable here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Teasing of Bullet club


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

Bullet Club


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Holy shit, this crowd is lively.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

This is a London crowd that sees Jericho like 2 times a year. They generally cheer everyone just out of gratitude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is a London crowd that sees Jericho like 2 times a year. They generally cheer everyone just out of gratitude.



Can't wait for them to cheer Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

They'll boo his ass. Ain't no one happy to see that fucker outside of Laredo Texas.

Enzo and Cass holding church. Evolutionary NAO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

god damn Enzo you magnificent charismatic bastard


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

London crowd is Lit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Also seeing Cass show that he's also pretty all right on the mic.

Could help him in the future .


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Cass is the archetype of what they look for in big men. He moves like Kevin Nash with actual athleticism, before he turned 28 and lost everything.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

Im surprised how much they havent edited this Raw since its taped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Im surprised how much they havent edited this Raw since its taped



They'll probably edited it when it comes out on Hulu like the other shows.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

The fact that the Dudleys don't know that Enzo is the result of a Staten Island skank and Spike's one night stand thus they're nephew they would be working even stiffer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> They'll probably edited it when it comes out on Hulu like the other shows.



How much of Hulu do they edit. Don't they just cut segments but leave things intact?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cass is the archetype of what they look for in big men. He moves like Kevin Nash with actual athleticism, before he turned 28 and lost everything.



I don't mind WWE looking for strong big dudes but they also can't just ignore the 'vanilla' midgets who are talented just to satisfy Vince's thirst.


A good balance of both only helps the WWE


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Well what's a vanilla midget though? Like at this point the term has been subverted to the point where guys who are actually over six foot are getting the distinction too. Shit was made for guys who were under six foot and high work rate dudes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Damn, you can hear the boos just from having his image brought up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

They need to go all in on Enzo and Cass. The Usos are inoffensive workers but they're like terrible jobber cruiserweights who are just inoffensive and can't really clear the top rope either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

oh god I think the Usos gonna get boo'd.

Oh well I guess we're gonna hear a boo party now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well what's a vanilla midget though? Like at this point the term has been subverted to the point where guys who are actually over six foot are getting the distinction too. Shit was made for guys who were under six foot and high work rate dudes.



Well for the most part I still think they mean guys who are short and actually pretty talented in wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

And the crowd is letting Reigns have it.    You can have this guy come out wrapped in toilet paper and he'd come back a dark brown color from how hard the crowd is letting him have it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

This dude needs to legit practice saying this shit in front of a mirror or something. Why is his delivery of a catch phrase terrible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

They Don't Want None


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

somebody needs to really chant Same ole shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

oh wow boring chants


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

I didn't missed The New Day segment?


SoulTaker said:


> Cass is the archetype of what they look for in big men. He moves like Kevin Nash with actual athleticism, before he turned 28 and lost everything.



So he'll bust a quad with every step he takes?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

They really are going to let Roman get torn apart by putting him in these smark catnip type of feuds and they're going to have him as a face. Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Enough with having Reigns acting like a babyface, it's not working.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

WWE you retards, this man is getting torn apart.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I didn't missed The New Day segment?
> 
> 
> So he'll bust a quad with every step he takes?



I mean with athleticism and the 28 year old comment really kind of act as qualifying statements to highlight key difference despite the similarities.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 18, 2016)

BULLET CLUB ATTACKING ROMAN


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

JUST TURN HEEL ALREADY YOU CUNT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Chicago gonna be fun when AJ loses


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

They think they people will boo the Bullet Club for beating up Roman? Do they realize they don't have dead in the water heels no one gives a fuck about, this is the Bullet Club. Like the name alone will sound cool enough that casuals won't boo them.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

BULLET CLUUUUUB


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Chicago gonna be fun when AJ loses



The fact they fucked with the audio during Mania means they'll probably be doing that going forward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Heh, a heel attack getting cheered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact they fucked with the audio during Mania means they'll probably be doing that going forward.



The problem is people are calling them out on social media now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

Would be funny if they just push the New Day to win the WHC, but Vince ain't letting no N!gga win the belt unless he is Samoan


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah whose getting over from that angle?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Cringe segment there. 

Oh, Fandango in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Fans stopped caring and started fandangoing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah whose getting over from that angle?



Talking to me?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Nah I'd be down if New Day freebirded the belt. I meant the AJ/Roman/Bullet Club thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah I'd be down if New Day freebirded the belt. I meant the AJ/Roman/Bullet Club thing.



Oh this is the Cm Punk- Shield angle all over again


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

SHEET THAT TEAM OF PAIGE, SASHA, NATALYA , AND BECKY 


so much talent in one team


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Ugh, the hell was that commercial. :amazed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

If they do make Bullet club , I suggest they add Paige to that group


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Would be funny if they just push the New Day to win the WHC, but Vince ain't letting no N!gga win the belt unless he is Samoan


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

That was he Number 2 belt not the number 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

I want Maryse to wrestle again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

stop shitposting ugly ass Mayrise Gibbs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Cesaro Wick out to stop this crap.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> stop shitposting ugly ass Mayrise Gibbs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

For fucks sake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

learn to respect real women wrestlers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

crowd shitting on Miz like they should be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Cesaro saving us


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

New ring gear looks legit for the Lads.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh look, it the League of ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro saving us


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow, the crowd lit up for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

New Day over as fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

That feel when a 3 man tag team is more over than your WHC


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

SO Sexy
SO Sexy
SO Sexy
SO Sexy
SO Sexy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

maryse got so much plastic in her cheek bones tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol, that non-stop stomp on Del Rio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm, Rocksteady in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Rocksteady in the ring.



lol so is Rusev bebop?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

[S-A-F];55515435 said:
			
		

> lol so is Rusev bebop?



Might as well.  They can try that failed headbutt you see them preform in the game.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

"Don't you think Cesaro looks good in his tights?"
    -    Tyson Kidd 2015


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Cesaro going crazy.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Nattie getting Even now. The ultimate neutralizer, The Hitman!

I envision a double sharpshooter on the Flairs. Has Nattie ever won the Womens/Divas title?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

Somehow someway flair figured out how to be a 17th time champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nattie getting Even now. The ultimate neutralizer, The Hitman!
> 
> I envision a double sharpshooter on the Flairs. Has Nattie ever won the Womens/Divas title?



She's held it once and it was won from Lay-Cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes I would love Total Bellas.  Said no one ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

crowd not cheering for Sasha


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Women's tag team match playa


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

since Brie is "retired" will she still be on Total Divas?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

10 bucks says Paige eats the pin.
Any takers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> since Brie is "retired" will she still be on Total Divas?



High chances are if she does leave Total Divas Vince might try to convince her and Daniel to do reality show on their married life.    Just guessing on that.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Nah, it'll be a WWE Network show Barnyard Superstars,

or 

Keeping up with the Danielsons


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Nah Total Bellas is gonna happen.


They're gonna do this awkward love square for no reason other than to bring ratings


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol, that was a quick tap out right there.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

lol Keeping up with the Danielsons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Heh, after seeing a replay of that Roman/AJ segment it making me think that Reigns will be teaming up with the Usos for this feud.    I don't think that's what the brothers need right now unless creative are planning on turning them heel.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like a fun show tonight. Will probably check out when I have to time.



PlacidSanity said:


> High chances are if she does leave Total Divas Vince might try to convince her and Daniel to do reality show on their married life.    Just guessing on that.





Gibbs said:


> Nah, it'll be a WWE Network show Barnyard Superstars,
> 
> or
> 
> Keeping up with the Danielsons





Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Total Bellas is gonna happen.
> 
> 
> They're gonna do this awkward love square for no reason other than to bring ratings



This all sounds disgusting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2016)

I want the vaunvillians gimmick to evolve through each area all the way up to the early 00's


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 18, 2016)

NXT in the finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh lord Usos gonna be boo'd along with Reigns it seems


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

Apollo is the new Kofi Pre-New day Era or Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Teeth so white


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Social Jobbers out to be fed to Crews it would seem.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Which was the better faction. 3MB or Social Outcastes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm, planting seeds for a Crews/KO program.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

Hmm Ambrose in a Main Event. Will he win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Apollo is the new Kofi Pre-New day Era or Shelton Benjamin



He just got called up to the roster though. Give it time .


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

I can already tell where he's headed


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

A more athletic and marketable Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

It's been nice not to have the Authority for a while


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Which was the better faction. 3MB or Social Outcastes?



Outcasts, IMO.

They're funnier and all of the members seem to be fitting in their roles well. 3MB was just kinda there, Jinder was pretty out of place and it was boring watching them when you found out they weren't gonna amount to much. The Outcasts screamed "jobbers" right out of the gate, so nothing's expected of them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Very entertaining match and KO yelling at Cole.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2016)

The Corre or League of Nations?

The Shield or The Brood

Wyatt Family or the Ministry?

D Generation X or the NWO ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

KO vs Dean once again having a solid match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Very entertaining main event.    And Ambrose with that win as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

KO has legit never beaten Dean so far in his career


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> The Corre or League of Nations?
> 
> The Shield or The Brood
> 
> ...



The Corre by way of being less shit (though they still sucked)

The Shield

The Ministry (as much as I love me some Wyatt Fam, the Ministy are classics)

Would be unfair to choose, I'm only fully familiar with one of them.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice little ME match there. Ambrose with the win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> The Corre or League of Nations?
> 
> The Shield or The Brood
> 
> ...



Corre: Healthy Barrett, strongman in Ezekiel Jackson, and Slater and Gabriel worked well as a tag team.

The Shield:  Liked the Brood's entrance but didn't have the dominance the Shield were allotted to have. 

Ministry:  Had Taker as the leader instead of being the Taker's bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

> The dark segment after today's WWE RAW tapings in London saw Chris Jericho and Kevin Owens beat on Dean Ambrose until AJ Styles made the save, leading to a match. Styles and Ambrose then defeated Owens and Jericho. Jericho then cut a promo and demanded Styles shake his hand but he got a Styles Clash and Dirty Deeds instead.




AJ  and Dean teaming up and I didn't get to see it


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2016)

Still don't think Crews was ready for the call up to the main roster. His mic work is really not good. I don't think he's got as many layers to him as people think. He's an awesome athlete and it kind of creates this perception that he's something he's not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

He's a rushed project?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2016)

I get the feeling Vince saw Takeover and then just pointed out who he wanted to call up regardless if they were ready or not. Crews was one of them that caught his Macman eye.


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2016)

HELP, My friend who has been away from wrestling is getting back into it, and she likes Roman, what do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2016)

that's not really getting back into wrestling more so as finding someone to fap to Legend.

 

Kinda like Gibbs


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2016)

She also likes Dean so thats good.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> The Corre or League of Nations?
> 
> The Shield or The Brood
> 
> ...



League..  Corre was just Barret + Nexus rejects

Shield barely (Taking it Brood was the Edge/Christian/Gangrel not Gangrel+Hardy Boyz)

Ministry simply because Taker and Acolytes

Tricky for DX vs NWO.  Both had good eras and some really wtf eras (Xpac/Road Dogg only as DX.  Really)


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> HELP, My friend who has been away from wrestling is getting back into it, and she likes Roman, what do.



She's a lost cause. Just let her enjoy the somoan swat squad wearin goon and hope to convert her to better guys.


----------



## Aries (Apr 19, 2016)

Dont try to convert her legend. Shes not a bad fan, shes not a good fan. Shes deee roman fan


----------



## Legend (Apr 19, 2016)

So i watched Rollins' Surgery Vid, it said 6-9 months. 

(6 Months - May: Extreme Rules)
(7 Months - June: MITB)
(8 Months - July: Battleground)
(9 Months - August: Summerslam)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> HELP, My friend who has been away from wrestling is getting back into it, and she likes Roman, what do.



Assimilate.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 19, 2016)

based roman talking that shit

the king



Legend said:


> HELP, My friend who has been away from wrestling is getting back into it, and she likes Roman, what do.



this is what it takes to be the top guy, gotta have the women on your side



roman getting bitches while the vanilla midgets stay livid


----------



## EJ (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SFnt2GawIY0[/YOUTUBE]


Juice, how ya doin?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

I cringe every single time someone sells Ambrose's shitty offense. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> He's a rushed project?



I think so. I mean people see he worked a lot of these RevPro and Progress shows over in the UK but he's still kind of raw in terms of work rate for an indy guy. Someone actually made the claim that he's a high spot guy with like 7 high spots. I mean look it's weird because he's not ready but he has one of the best looks in the entire company while having the capacity to work. So at minimum he'll start putting together the promos on the main and learning how to construct matches from guys like Arn and Mercury. I think he's got enough indy cred for fans to not turn on him but this is the kind of situation where six months from now we're like where's Apollo Crews and he's on Main Event beating Tyler Breeze in a 6 minute match that's less than the 12 minute Raw clip they show weekly.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)

LOOOL Total Bellas.


Maryse & Lana joining Total Divas.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

You're like a week and a half late with that.


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2016)

Too busy looking up maryse gifs


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Apr 19, 2016)

one of the most legendary photoshopped gifs of all time


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

If you're going to spam diva pictures you think you could get good ones? I always stop myself from saying it but I'll just throw it out there. Gibbs you've got like the worst taste in diva spam. Sauce did it way better.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)

*Becky Lynch montage spam*


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2016)

You don't like bing searched images, ST?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

Owens needed the win, because Dean isn't going anywhere other than Midcard


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If you're going to spam diva pictures you think you could get good ones? I always stop myself from saying it but I'll just throw it out there. Gibbs you've got like the worst taste in diva spam. Sauce did it way better.



Thinks big breasts makes a diva


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> [YOUTUBE]SFnt2GawIY0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Juice, how ya doin?



When is Owens gonna beat this guy?? Jesus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't have a criteria myself. I just see a girl and either she has a sexy vibe like Becky or she's undeniably hot like Lana or both like Paige. Tbh I don't really like Maryse's face but when she wears tight clothing or a lack thereof she looks better but considering the condition most of these women are in that's par for the course.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't find any of the Bellas attractive, I wouldn't kick them out of bed but I certainly won't return any calls afterwards


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

I actually agree with that shit. Like I don't have the moral reservoir to turn down a Bella despite my personal opinions of them. It's funny because I never really thought Nicki was that cute until she wore shorter trunks and got a bit more rhythm in the swivel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

Reason I liked AJ Lee because her personality shined through her beauty, Punk is one lucky son of a bitch


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

Completely agree. She had a nice little onion though she's really slight. I like all shapes and sizes but I can understand someone not finding AJ appealing on the basis she doesn't have enough body. 

Man I really wonder what AJ would be like in this division against these girls. She would probably get even better in the ring if she had more than 2-3 viable people to work against.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

That's not even an attractive picture of her. Smh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> LOOOL Total Bellas.
> 
> 
> Maryse & Lana joining Total Divas.



Is that People Power in the background?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

My thought process

>That's actually how I'd post her up
>Oh wow Gibbs shit posting actually yielded viable spank bank material.
>Fuck Cena I don't care if I'm a hater. 
>Fuck Boston for cheering Cena and being the only smark city that really does.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Is that People Power in the background?



Probably he's married to Mama Bella.


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2016)

Link removed


checkmate


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My thought process
> 
> >That's actually how I'd post her up
> >Oh wow Gibbs shit posting actually yielded viable spank bank material.
> ...



They're cheering him now? I thought they hated him. 



			
				[S-A-F];55517093 said:
			
		

> When is Owens gonna beat this guy?? Jesus.



Not for a long time if ever. His power level is too far below Dean right now. From what I remember, the last time he lost clean to a non ME was Wyatt, and I _think_ he got his win back (correct me if I'm wrong)



ted. said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> checkmate



I was gonna get annoyed, but then I found out that it was real, and now I'm chortling like a buffoon.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> checkmate



Nice. 



Shirker said:


> Not for a long time if ever. His power level is too far below Dean right now. From what I remember, the last time he lost clean to a non ME was Wyatt, and I _think_ he got his win back (correct me if I'm wrong)



Well that's a damn shame, what happened to back and forth?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> checkmate



That's actually hilarious.  Hell there are one or two people in this thread alone that could fill that up by themselves.  No names mentioned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2016)

I feel like New Day vs Enzo and Big Cass or The Vaunvillains will be a good fued. But I hope WWE don't destroy New Day to push Enzo and Big Cass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2016)

It's a bit of a strange structure to throw your rookie face team into a feud with one of your three hottest face acts overall. Like I said though I'm down for New Day to freebird the main belt so if they have to lose to move up the card I'm down but I still think the endgame is lolRomanwins.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 19, 2016)

Doesn't matter I think a new day vs Anderson/gallows is inevitable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2016)

[S-A-F];55517859 said:
			
		

> Well that's a damn shame, what happened to back and forth?



Can't have Owens upstage Romeng rains


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't have Owens upstage Romeng rains



Dammit Dean its not always about romanus reigns! But my cousin tried to say Owens shouldn't be beating Dean right now since he's midcard and Dean is upper mid/main event.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree, quite honestly.

For as shittily as they're booking him (what with the exploding TVs and the not using weapons), in their minds Dean is still "protected" under their own weird logic. They've been making a visible effort not to really beat him in midcard battles so far, so I dunno why it would suddenly stop just because he's in some silly feud with Jericho.


----------



## EJ (Apr 20, 2016)

[S-A-F];55517093 said:
			
		

> When is Owens gonna beat this guy?? Jesus.



I don't like Dean Ambrose beating him so much. I do however enjoy the backlash from a certain user when his favorite keeps getting buried by the same individual that he tries to bury in this very thread.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2016)

Flow said:


> I don't like Dean Ambrose beating him so much. I do however enjoy the backlash from a certain user when his favorite keeps getting buried by the same individual that he tries to bury in this very thread.



Stickin it to poor Juice huh?  With how much Owens loses to Dean its no wonder Juice shits on him so much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2016)

I would say Dean might actually be one of the 5 best mic men they have but consequently there's probably not a single category I'd put him over Owens in aside from maybe look. 

Idk I feel like WWE doesn't realize what they have in Owens as a guy who looks like that and can hit some great looking cruiserweight moves. I think they take for granted that he's a hateable heel and let him get too often to the point where he's a gateway heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2016)

I always marked out when Gangrel came out to that semi Triple H entrance and he spits blood 

That impaler ddt was the shit. raven effect ddt got nothing on it lol


----------



## God Movement (Apr 20, 2016)

owens' look is only bad because he's fat. he honestly needs to lose the weight. it's disgraceful. you are an athlete. don't give them any reason to discriminate against you


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2016)

Nah that's the wrong way for today and in regards to this guy. Owens should lose weight because he's got a serious lack of cartilage in his knees and he puts so much ever loving torque on that shit he's going to bust something. Otherwise realize that in today's market environment where they're trying to be kinder and cuddlier that this is the fat dude that can be your PSA thing about loving yourself despite being overweight or whatever.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Apr 20, 2016)

and can someone explain what the fuck damien sandow did wrong and why we're pushing the best people on the mic to the side?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, after seeing a replay of that Roman/AJ segment it making me think that Reigns will be teaming up with the Usos for this feud.    I don't think that's what the brothers need right now unless creative are planning on turning them heel.



lmao gonna be funny as hell.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2016)

You guys ever notice that Roman does a better top rope suicide dive then the Usos? Like the one spot they do every match that basically sucks because there's a paper thin margin between them and the rope, but Roman who really is uncoordinated as fuck in that spot does it better simply because he gets more height. 

I'm kind of obsessed with how bad the Usos are at that spot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> and can someone explain what the fuck damien sandow did wrong and why we're pushing the best people on the mic to the side?



Sandow best on the mic?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 20, 2016)

_One_ of the best on the mic certainly, yes.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2016)

OMG Resting bitch face alert.


Also, another great shot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2016)

YFW Anderson and Gallows join the Roman Empire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2016)

Dean vs HHH had another solid match up in their live events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2016)

[S-A-F];55520150 said:
			
		

> Dammit Dean its not always about romanus reigns! But my cousin tried to say Owens shouldn't be beating Dean right now since he's midcard and Dean is upper mid/main event.



Think about it bro.


Kevin outwrestles Reigns, out talks him, out heels him, out babyfaces him.


KO is pretty fucking good at what he does. Why would WWE let that type of talent THAT SHOULD BE Main eventing, block their boy? 


I really really do hope they stop hurting owens like they have.  As people here have said, too much talent not to have at ME so everyone can carry the load.


Cesaro vs Owens for the WWE title makes me go


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2016)

Based Haitch actually lost to Ambrose…


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> OMG Resting bitch face alert.
> 
> 
> Also, another great shot



Notice how Cena is slightly blurred.
It looks like he had to put visible effort into being seen.



SoulTaker said:


> Based Haitch actually lost to Ambrose…



Power Levels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Based Haitch actually lost to Ambrose…



Wow, that reaction at the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

They're having another match tomorrow night.

I expect HHH to win that one


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2016)

wow if true RIP

yep official on her site lol



> It is with deep sadness to inform you today that we lost a true icon, a real life superhero. Joanie Laurer aka Chyna, the 9th wonder of the world has passed away. She will live forever in the memories of her millions of fans and all of us that loved her.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Sad news indeed  may she rest in peace.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, that is sad to hear.    RIP Chyna. 

I will remember her with the career she had with the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn thats sad news RIP chyna sucks that you couldn't resolve issues to take your rightful place at the HOF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh and fuck HHH and Steph


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2016)

She'll be in the HOF this year


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep Nose and Stephanie really blackballed Chyna.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jY2kPTEDSo[/YOUTUBE]

Chyna deserved better than that.

R.I.P.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

Man tomorrow I really want to say more on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2016)

Just heard. 

>She had been taking medication for anxiety and sleep deprivation

Damn, it's easy to draw conclusions about how she never truly recovered from all the drama in her life. 

It's sad to say that HoF induction will come a little too late. And that's even if she gets inducted, still wont stop Triple's daughters from "googling her".  

RIP Chyna. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

Fuck Trips, Fuck steph, fuck Vince. two face bitches. Chyna was an adult so she is responsible for her life, but they did everything they could to screw her over. It had a huge affect on her life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2016)

I can never not react to an Eddie pic or mention. But this is just.... damn.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

MAMACITA!

That was my jam!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn just found out about Chyna.....RIP 

Hard to imagine the ONLY WWE IC champ who was a woman and a Royal Rumble entry is not going to be in the HOF.  Fuck U HHH


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2016)

Shadow said:


> Damn just found out about Chyna.....RIP
> 
> Hard to imagine the ONLY WWE IC champ who was a woman and a Royal Rumble entry is not going to be in the HOF.  Fuck U HHH



Can't have his daughters googling her or whatever bullshit excuse he gave.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

But let them Google Sunny, or Torrie Wilson, or Lana, or Christy Hemme. Or Stone Cold Steve Austin wifebeater. 

Hell, google trish stratus and look at videos. Almost every one on the first page is her doing something sexual or humiliating. 

Maybe if they didn't treat Chyna like shit and make it hard for her to wrestle with a major label, she'd have more of a reason to do more wrestling and not porn and her life wouldn't have self destructed like it did.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2016)

What exactly happened between Triple H and Chyna?

Im also curious about Torrie Wilson did Triple H and Ric Flair tapped datass?


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2016)

And so the business claims another icon of the past young. she desperately needed a ddp like figure in her life


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What exactly happened between Triple H and Chyna?
> 
> Im also curious about Torrie Wilson did Triple H and Ric Flair tapped datass?



The story goes that CHyna says HHH cheated on her with Stephanie. They were still together when the storyline that HHH married stephanie when she was drugged in Vegas. She says that the affair started soon after. HHH says they weren't together. Jim Ross says Chyna walked out and she wouldn't wrestle women, even tho her Kat and Lita matches were great. Chyna says she was released via fax after she was out cause of an injury cause Stephanie and HHH were against her by then. And after the sex tape WWE has said that they were worried it would send a bad message to have her in the hall of fame, even tho they pressed a lot of sexual acts during the attitude era.

a few years ago, Chyna accused HHH of domestic assault, made sexual assault undertones about X-Pac (who she was accused of assaulting). That didn't help. But HHH has gone on record stating that he was concerned his 8 year old daughter would find out about her adult history'  via a simple google search. But his daughter could do the same about her mom and see her being called a whore, her breast implants being mocked, her grandad making women kiss his ass and demean themselves, and her mom and granddad treating her grandmom like shit.

They're gonna make some big tribute on RAW. She'll be inducted in the Hall of fame, either this coming week or next Wrestlemania, possibly both. WWE is infamous for inducting people after they are dead.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2016)

If I was Chyna I would have put in my will that I wanted trips to dig my grave so he could bury me one last time


----------



## EJ (Apr 21, 2016)

Man, this shit has kind of depressed me.

RIP Chyna. Part of the Attitude Era remains just went away.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 21, 2016)

To believe the last memorable thing she did was her porn vids with X Pac(dont include her TNa stint, which was forgettable) .

RIP Chyna, u were always better than Trish.


----------



## EJ (Apr 21, 2016)

Blitzomaru said:


> The story goes that CHyna says HHH cheated on her with Stephanie. They were still together when the storyline that HHH married stephanie when she was drugged in Vegas. She says that the affair started soon after. HHH says they weren't together. Jim Ross says Chyna walked out and she wouldn't wrestle women, even tho her Kat and Lita matches were great. Chyna says she was released via fax after she was out cause of an injury cause Stephanie and HHH were against her by then. And after the sex tape WWE has said that they were worried it would send a bad message to have her in the hall of fame, even tho they pressed a lot of sexual acts during the attitude era.
> 
> a few years ago, Chyna accused HHH of domestic assault, made sexual assault undertones about X-Pac (who she was accused of assaulting). That didn't help. But HHH has gone on record stating that he was concerned his 8 year old daughter would find out about her adult history'  via a simple google search. But his daughter could do the same about her mom and see her being called a whore, her breast implants being mocked, her grandad making women kiss his ass and demean themselves, and her mom and granddad treating her grandmom like shit.
> 
> They're gonna make some big tribute on RAW. She'll be inducted in the Hall of fame, either this coming week or next Wrestlemania, possibly both. WWE is infamous for inducting people after they are dead.




I understand most of this, but when did Vince ever make women kiss his ass? Weren't the only people, JR, Shawn Micheals, Shane, and William Regal?

And it's stupid Triple H is scared of a google search given what his family has done for the sake of entertaining an audience. He's just spitefully against her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> And so the business claims another icon of the past young. she desperately needed a ddp like figure in her life



The closest thing she had to that was fucking Vince Russo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 21, 2016)

Nose tweeted the following on Chyna's death:

_*   Someone who wasn't afraid to blaze her own trail & create a path for those who would follow. A pioneer whose star shined bright. #RIPChyna
    — Triple H (@TripleH) April 21, 2016*_

And here's what Stephanie said.
_*    I just heard the tragic news that @ChynaJoanLaurer has passed. She was truly a pioneer in our industry, and she will be missed. #RIPChyna
    — Stephanie McMahon (@StephMcMahon) April 21, 2016*_


Pretty much what I expected them to say.


----------



## Detective (Apr 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> And so the business claims another icon of the past young. she desperately needed a ddp like figure in her life



Fuck this world, dude.

R.I.P Chyna


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> I understand most of this, but when did Vince ever make women kiss his ass? Weren't the only people, JR, Shawn Micheals, Shane, and William Regal?
> 
> And it's stupid Triple H is scared of a google search given what his family has done for the sake of entertaining an audience. He's just spitefully against her.



You are correct, I was combining 2 different events. He did make Trish strip naked, crawl around on all fours and bark like a dog. He did make her kiss in in front of his wife. There are numerous rumors of him 'testing' the wwe female talent. He's garbage.

He's also made Torrie wislon, Sable and Candice Michelle make out with him on camera and be refereed to as his sex slaves, mistresses, or pieces of tail. Cause he's the 'Genetic Jackhammer'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 21, 2016)

Vince has a place in hell waiting for him, he is up there with Goodell from the NFL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Chyna.

Shame she couldn't get her life together. I mean look blame HHH and Steph for doing her dirty but the shit happened a long ass time ago. It's just the origin point for the debacle her life became. I mean anecdoctally speaking a lot of us have probably been through some shit and hopefully we don't spiral or can get past our own pain. Idk I see a lot of resentment toward Steph and HHH and it seems like using Chyna's death to shit on people most don't like anyway.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

The funny thing about Trish barking like a dog is the crowd. It makes you realise how much society has changed when they erupted in cheers when Vince told Trish to strip.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Chyna.  Musta been some kinda fine if she allured Prince to chase after her.  Conflicted about her pornographic career now, though.  And those tweets from that couple are laughable....yeh, those two should avoid showing up on screen for a few months.



TerminaTHOR said:


> I always marked out when Gangrel came out to that semi Triple H entrance and he spits blood
> 
> That impaler ddt was the shit. raven effect ddt got nothing on it lol



*SKRRRRT!*  What did you say?  What did you say about Raven?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 21, 2016)

WHAT ABOUT RAVEN!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> RIP Chyna.
> 
> Shame she couldn't get her life together. I mean look blame HHH and Steph for doing her dirty but the shit happened a long ass time ago. It's just the origin point for the debacle her life became. I mean anecdoctally speaking a lot of us have probably been through some shit and hopefully we don't spiral or can get past our own pain. Idk I see a lot of resentment toward Steph and HHH and it seems like using Chyna's death to shit on people most don't like anyway.



You have to look at it like what happens to many people in that industry. HHH brought her in and she went from poor indie wrestler to superstar, then he cheated on her, she got shitcanned, there really wasnt any other major competition at the time, she couldn't wrestle under her stage name that she was known for the internet was still in its infacy so it's not like word of mouth about her got around so she was forced to wrestle in Japan.But like I said. She was a grown woman. She makes her own decisions. But HHH brought her in, kicked her out and blacklisted her for over a decade with a hypocritical statement. Him and the McMahon's  bear some blame.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 21, 2016)

Put some Blame chyna death on hhh n company brehs smh

Fucking idiots


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 21, 2016)

Rip to chyna there isn't no reason to bash hhh n steph tho.


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Put some Blame chyna death on hhh n company brehs smh
> 
> Fucking idiots





WhatADrag said:


> Rip to chyna there isn't no reason to bash hhh n steph tho.



Their affair marks the catalyst of her descent. trying to imply otherwise is practice in naivety. i don't blame them for all of it since chyna was a grown ass woman who made her own decisions that prolonged that descent, but this is one of those instances where you can't blame people for throwing some shade on those two


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 21, 2016)

Nose is most certainly to blame for that penis sized clit of hers. You know giant clits turn him on so she bulked that thing up for him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2016)

Punk, Bret, Bruno, Warrior, etc.. All of those guys were given the "never say never" treatment by the WWE. Except for Chyna. She was the she-devil that did porn. I'm surprised Steph and Triple even tweeted about her, what if their daughters google her now?

Steph, Triple, and the WWE aren't children. Shit doesn't go away after someone's death.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2016)

Owens finally got a pin on Ambrose.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Owens finally got a pin on Ambrose.



Yeah but it was in a tag match tho with the Jericho assist.


----------



## Legend (Apr 21, 2016)

So Somoa Joe is the new NXT champ

[YOUTUBE]YMFYvgJwii4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> Their affair marks the catalyst of her descent. trying to imply otherwise is practice in naivety. i don't blame them for all of it since chyna was a grown ass woman who made her own decisions that prolonged that descent, but this is one of those instances where you can't blame people for throwing some shade on those two



He doesn't deserve any fuckinh blame. What he did happened about 15 years ago stop it. 

Hhh was in a no win situation here if he didn't say shit u guys would shit on him n he did say something n he still got shitted on.


Oh wwe wrong for not bringing up a female who was eating pussy n suxking dick and claiming class rape n beatings and shit before she died.

If it was any other business everyone would have understood but since its wwe and hhh n steph guys who eat cheeto puffs and won't even lick them before they type on their keyboard to bash hhh for no reason


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2016)

Side note

I saw shield debut n last match live

Im a see Finn debut live?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He doesn't deserve any fuckinh blame. What he did happened about 15 years ago stop it.
> 
> Hhh was in a no win situation here if he didn't say shit u guys would shit on him n he did say something n he still got shitted on.
> 
> ...



Damn. 
 Did they strike a nerve or something?


----------



## teddy (Apr 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He doesn't deserve any fuckinh blame. What he did happened about 15 years ago stop it.
> 
> Hhh was in a no win situation here if he didn't say shit u guys would shit on him n he did say something n he still got shitted on.
> 
> ...



...and none of this changes how their affair had a detrimental impact on her career as a wrestler in the wwe/f and how it sparked her eventual downfall. you act as if i'm blaming them for her death when i outright said that _ it was her_ subsequent decisions that prolonged her decline


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2016)

RIP Chyna. So sad to hear.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TZPkYj5OnlU[/YOUTUBE]

I kinda like this guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

What the fuck happened to the site?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Tazmo finally killed it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

That little bitch he basically sold out .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

He's infected us with the poison. Abandon ship!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2016)

The old layout just wasn't right for the company, so it got let go.
We wish previous vbulletin layout well in their future endeavors.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 23, 2016)

Latest Given Reputation Points:
: 4,987 Points (*everyone can see this. oh,* added 4987 points BTW.) 16 minutes ago

I don't think this will ever get old


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The old layout just wasn't right for the company, so it got let go.
> We wish previous vbulletin layout well in their future endeavors.



This new update isn't best for business  



Azeruth said:


> Latest Given Reputation Points:
> : 4,987 Points (*everyone can see this. oh,* added 4987 points BTW.) 16 minutes ago
> 
> I don't think this will ever get old



Neither will the easily accessible posts of emotes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2016)

Upgrade with the old skin will be back next week I think lmao.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This new update isn't best for business



Don't be that way. Look, the new layout is who the mods wanna push, so we're just gonna have to deal with it. Besides, its performance has really improved recently. I think we should give the XenForo empire a fair chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

After so many years I got used to one set of ways NF was .


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2016)

Depends if you want to get use to this or not. I can see it alienating people. They need to make the usercp more accessible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Plus I don't get the trophy points system.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

I need my subbed threads tab back.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 23, 2016)

#GiveXenforo a chance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Staff edited out the boos towards Xenforo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2016)

So alerts are the new usercp and they show you how much rep people are worth.

Meh. It's like when they revealed this new belt. Better than the spinner belt(interlude or whatever the fuck that shit is) still not as good as orange (bald eagle belt).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

We're entering the PG era of NF


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't even joke about that! Are we gonna need to find an NXT version of NF then?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Someone from the admins will have to be the one that creates NXT NF though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Xenforo's reign of terror


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The old layout just wasn't right for the company, so it got let go.
> We wish previous vbulletin layout well in their future endeavors.



What's the orange skin doing in the impact zone?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

fuck the quoting and the stuff is tripping me out 


also HHH and KO teamed up to face Sami and Dean


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2016)

Sounds like some crazy matches to make up for Taker backing out. 

With Balor coming up that probably means they'll start featuring La Sombra soon. They're supposedly really high on him and the entire cruiserweight thing was supposed to push him pretty prominently.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2016)

Not ever in my wildest dreams that Narutoforums would go PG.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm hoping the cruiserweight division gets revived somehow for WWE. 

It would help them balance out the wrestler types.


Also 





> As noted, _Rolling Stone_ ran a long feature about John Cena earlier this week. Complex has  about Cena's comments from the interview where he talked about missing blood in pro wrestling. In case you missed it, Cena said, "I'd much rather it [WWE] be a program geared toward me, whether that's TV-14 or sometimes even more graphic than that, which is what I like.
> 
> "For one thing, profanity brought fire out of people with personalities that backed the language. It's very difficult to say, 'Oh, you're being poopy,' especially when they're meant to be fighting words. And now, if someone starts to bleed, the referee intervenes to stop the bleeding. But before, you'd just let it fly. Blood is one of the things that made fights cool. Like, you knew it had gotten serious. I understand why we don't do it anymore. Vince has been a coach to me, a father figure, a boss, and a friend, and his goal and my goal are the same: to make the company be as big as it can be. But yeah, the blood is one thing I miss."



The fucking irony of it all


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 23, 2016)

So I've been kinda away from wrestling for a while. But I know I like what I see in Nakamura, I actually found his match on Hulu. Been a while since I marked out like that over WWE stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad he mentioned something in there about how hard it is to get people over now. Give them more oversight of their damn dialogue and their personalities will come out.


----------



## teddy (Apr 23, 2016)

Current format is a sharp change but we'll learn to love it


...or else


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2016)

I mean that's a dope feature.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2016)

Is that the media tag?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah people are saying they're dumb but using them like crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> So I've been kinda away from wrestling for a while. But I know I like what I see in Nakamura, I actually found his match on Hulu. Been a while since I marked out like that over WWE stuff.



Nakamura is Nakamura  



ted. said:


> Current format is a sharp change but we'll learn to love it
> 
> 
> ...or else




Or else?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nakamura is Nakamura



You mean Swagsuke don'cha? I have been listening to his theme non stop just because it's such an epic theme. When it starts you know someone is gettin their ass kicked. Dude freakin countered a suplex with a knee strike. That match was intense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2016)

what in the fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2016)

Meanwhile I'm watching an old raw and do not remember Austin fake pissing all over Arn Anderson. 

Oh well gotta get used to the new forum or Evolution will pass us by.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Match was awesome  with Naka vs Sami.


or Swagsuke vs Generico.


Also.........wanted to upload  HHH and Owens vs Sami and Dean but the link sucks ass 


Adapt or perish


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2016)

Wait you can tag twitter shit? What about youtube?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah I think you can tag Youtube stuff too.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah the media thing lets you put youtube it's in the list of sources.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Agmaster (Apr 24, 2016)

uwaa....i don't like seeing avatars.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

I gotta figure out how to link tumblr vids


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> I gotta figure out how to link tumblr vids



Why?


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why?


Posting things in other sections


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Match was awesome  with Naka vs Sami.
> 
> 
> or Swagsuke vs Generico.
> ...


On your knees, dog.  I'm struggling real hard with this Evolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> On your knees, dog.  I'm struggling real hard with this Evolution.



Evolution is a mystery


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> Posting things in other sections



By that emote, I can only think. Tumblr has Pr0n.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> By that emote, I can only think. Tumblr has Pr0n.


LOTS OF IT, its a goldmine of smut


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2016)

Cena's Grit numbers are down lmao:


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> LOTS OF IT, its a goldmine of smut



Including stuff you didn't want to see ever...I mean EVER.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Cena's Grit numbers are down lmao:


That's too bad about Cena's show not doing too hot. The survival challenge era has been over.

Linda confirming what I realized once the cena fans grow up they will push to an edgier product. Not like it being 'edgy' will make it good since 2006-2007 raw was edgy and kinda sucked.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's too bad about Cena's show not doing too hot. The survival challenge era has been over.
> 
> Linda confirming what I realized once the cena fans grow up they will push to an edgier product. Not like it being 'edgy' will make it good since 2006-2007 raw was edgy and kinda sucked.



Trruee. Wouldn't be surprised if that repeated itself now. WWE is basically gonna try to play with edginess but never actually give it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> By that emote, I can only think. Tumblr has Pr0n.





Legend said:


> LOTS OF IT, its a goldmine of smut



It really is. It's why I find it so weird that the site tends to catch a lot of heat for having an overly conservative community.
Honestly, from my year and a half of browsing there, the place is about as full of degenerates as your average 4chan board, just with slightly less name-calling (but more memes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It really is. It's why I find it so weird that the site tends to catch a lot of heat for having an overly conservative community.
> Honestly, from my year and a half of browsing there, the place is about as full of degenerates as your average 4chan board, just with slightly less name-calling (but more memes).


Exactly


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It really is. It's why I find it so weird that the site tends to catch a lot of heat for having an overly conservative community.
> Honestly, from my year and a half of browsing there, the place is about as full of degenerates as your average 4chan board, just with slightly less name-calling (but more memes).



Conservative? Tumblr? Are we talking about the same place? This is the place where someone can say they identify as Cena-kin and be accepted like that is normal. Im actually afraid there might actually be Otherkin who Identify as Cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Conservative? Tumblr? Are we talking about the same place? This is the place where someone can say they identify as Cena-kin and be accepted like that is normal. Im actually afraid there might actually be Otherkin who Identify as Cena.





Yeah. I meant "conservative" in the sense that isn't political, though. 

The place is seen as having a series of sticks up their collective asses by pretty much all of the internet. It's true in a sense, but I've honestly seen worse (I also frequent The Escapist a lot and whooo boy, those guys). It's this weird divide; its seen as the prime example of political correctness gone awry, and yet I go there and stumble upon either bizarre fetishism or dank ass memes on a damn near daily basis. I just can't figure it out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 25, 2016)

I see the forum got upgraded.

I declare this week CM Punk appreciation week.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2016)

Believe....in evolution.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2016)

Forgot all about that little kid coppin a feel on ol Nattie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Forum upgrade and Gibbs gifspam is bad for business.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2016)

The Paige gifs make me sad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Based Xavier


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2016)

This still weird 

But smoother on mobile so I can dig it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Forum upgrade and Gibbs gifspam is bad for business.



We can't perv in rep messages anymore


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> We can't perv in rep messages anymore



Is that against the rules officially? You can still perv though, just can't be a deviant fuck with the foot fetish porn imports from WrestleForum


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

So who thinks the demon ballerina who fucked a Resident Evil Licker is going to debut as the most Prince Devitt version of Finn Balor ever tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Is that against the rules officially? You can still perv though, just can't be a deviant fuck with the foot fetish porn imports from WrestleForum



No. Obviously not. Otherwise SAF and Placid would have been perma-banned years ago. I'm saying you can't be subtle about it since every rep is public.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Pre-show talking about Chyna.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

Have not looked at dirtsheets tonight. Waiting to see if this helps me find something surprising


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow, they acknowledge Chyna.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Even if Chyna got the bell salute peeps would turn that into an exercise in shitting on HHH and Steph.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Tease Balor and have him cost AJ or reveal Balor and have him cost AJ the belt later? Do they even bother having him cost AJ the belt to set up that feud when they can just have lolRomanwins?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't think having Roman face Del Rio would get the guy over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Even if Chyna got the bell salute peeps would turn that into an exercise in shitting on HHH and Steph.



They only do that for active wrestlers/staff that used to be wrestlers.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

Shane o MAC


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

10 minute McMahon promo to start us off here.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

O shit, Steph's back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

When's the last time a GM/Commissioner was this over? Austin in 2003?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Welp Steph is back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

back to shitty Steph segments


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

Shane just rekted Steph


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

The only thing that can make this Shane thing better is bringing back the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They only do that for active wrestlers/staff that used to be wrestlers.



Actually didn't know this when I qualified that statement. 



Gibbs said:


> 10 minute McMahon promo to start us off here.



That's not a problem. It's when they run 20+ minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Enough, really Steph does take it out of you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

dat moment in time when authority figure is loved for throwing someone out of the ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Holy shit. Security turned face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Security turned face.



BAH GAWD KING! THEY HAVE A FAMILY!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

So AJ vs Rocksteady.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

I kinda miss Sheamus' Lobster Head theme.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I kinda miss Sheamus' Lobster Head theme.



Well he's with the League of  you have to have an entrance music to fit the theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

Shame us already boring me to tears


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

When they break them apart for the inevitable Sheamus push he'll probably get it back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Sheamus growing the beard out.  But do you think he'll be sticking around to do ring work when he starts to get a taste of that Nickelodeon money.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Sunset Jackknife Powerbomb? That's a pretty sick move when you think about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm hoping he leaves for good so yes take that Nick money


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm hoping he leaves for good so yes take that Nick money



They use him poorly but he's a very good worker. If he didn't get into the main event or didn't have that time they protected him more than Cena most would probably feel differently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

JBL downplaying the flying forearm.  

And even the Usos are getting the boos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

New Bullet Club gear gonna need another viewing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> JBL downplaying the flying forearm.
> 
> And even the Usos are getting the boos.



The Usos are kind of bad so it's not really unwarranted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

So Ambrose got demoted from being Roman's bro?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Woods with the Prince tribute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Ambrose got demoted from being Roman's bro?



And that's a bad thing.    Despite how Ambrose has been booked and his character treated, I think creative knows he's a fan favorite and placing him near Roman's caustic response with the crowd would hurt him rather than help out Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Enzo and Cass getting crazy over. These arena responses are getting louder.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a bad feeling this will probably be the theme that ends the recent streak of really great new themes. Neville's theme is inoffensive and is basically the worst of these new CFO$ ones.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Ambrose got demoted from being Roman's bro?



Never Stab your bro in the back


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

I really wonder if I would like these guys better if they didn't have the shittiest planchas this side of Public Enemy.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

Usos so boring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Have a feeling Gallows and Anderson will screw AJ and be part of the Roman Club, turning Roman heel in the process.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2016)

Bullet club Chant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Dat Bullet Club chant.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

No they will screw over AJ when Balor appears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

I can't wait for WhatCulture's "10 things the WWE wants you to forget about Luke Gallows" video. 

Top 3: Straight Edge Society, Festus, and FakeKane.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I can't wait for WhatCulture's "10 things the WWE wants you to forget about Luke Gallows" video.
> 
> Top 3: Straight Edge Society, Festus, and FakeKane.


Remember the Festus character was stated to turn into Luke gallows


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

Wait, Luke Gallows was Festus?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Have a feeling Gallows and Anderson will screw AJ and be part of the Roman Club, turning Roman heel in the process.



Considering the gear it's feasible. I'd be down. 

I mean look I don't want to pretend like I think he's super talented but what he offers as a heel is crazy potential.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2016)

Had to go somewhere after the opening promo. What I miss?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Wait, Luke Gallows was Festus?


I believe the angle they went with was CM Punk came to Festus and helped him overcome his addiction and that was how he became Luke Gallows and joined the Straight Edge Society.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Remember the Festus character was stated to turn into Luke gallows



Punk was the one that saved him tho. Have to cut it from the root. 



Gibbs said:


> Wait, Luke Gallows was Festus?



Yup. BISCUITS AND GRAVYYYYYYYYYYYY 



SoulTaker said:


> Considering the gear it's feasible. I'd be down.
> 
> I mean look I don't want to pretend like I think he's super talented but what he offers as a heel is crazy potential.



That's what am thinking too. 

EDIT: welp. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Had to go somewhere after the opening promo. What I miss?



Decent AJ Match. Decent Tag division promo. And Club debut.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Owens vs. Sami - MOTY


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

I heard cheering but all I saw was thumbs down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Roman goes in for the save yet booed in the process.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

This Mania vignette would be awesome as shit had they booked the show right.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

Festus will be the #1 thing WWE wants you to forget


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Zayn should bring back El Generacio


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Man I forgot how crazy Sami sold those powerbombs. Dude really had people calling Owens the Lesnar of NXT in part due to that performance.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

Admittedly haven't paid super close attention as of late, but, when did Rusev and Lana get back together in a non-League of Nations way?

And did Lana/Brie's feud or whatever just end after Mania?


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2016)

What the fuck is wrong with this crowd that Moonsault spot deserved a  pop


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the first week they've been on camera together in a while. They never broke them up so much as had her on an island away from him. Lana/Brie is done because Brie's retired.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

And there goes Sami again with that selling. It looks like he's concussed. Can't tell if it's legit or just selling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Dude is so next level with his selling that he makes Rollins and Ziggler look bad by comparison.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

This crowd is shit. This is a pretty great TV match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the Celtics old arena. Makes sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

WTF is Lana doing.    Very good match between the two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

The fuck is wrong with Lana?


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

Did Sami give them both the finger


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> Did Sami give them both the finger



Think Lana went off-script there.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

Lana ain't no Maryse


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

I love Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

This commercial. 

And the Stardust persona has run it's course, time for Cody to come back.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Think Lana went off-script there.


Yeah because Sami gave them the finger and the camera's panned down.

I think Lana is in idc mode since her head can be rolled anyday now


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2016)

Shouldn't Cody  Join the Outcasts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> Yeah because Sami gave them the finger and the camera's panned down.
> 
> I think Lana is in idc mode since her head can be rolled anyday now



I really feel for Rusev man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

They say the same thing about Apollo EVERY MATCH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Apollo needs a feud ASAP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I really feel for Rusev man.



Poor guy is about to get the JoMo experience.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

Apollo/Rowan feud?


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor guy is about to get the JoMo experience.


DONT REMIND ME


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Twitching and bumping yourself to the moon and back ain't sellin


The Rock Made you believe a Stunner breaks your neck 


Almost as good as Nash makes you believe he bust a quad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Lana ain't no Maryse


I'm going to find you and I'm going ole ole ole my foot up your candy ass until you find better taste in women!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> The Rock Made you believe a Stunner breaks your neck
> 
> 
> Almost as good as Nash makes you believe he bust a quad



Yes, because someone with a broken neck can do handsprings and shit. 

Don't get me wrong tho, it was entertaining.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

Friends at the show in hartford.

so mad. I could have been there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Jericho going full heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Why didn't Ambrose just remove all the monitors there before trying to drag Jericho on top of the table.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Heh, League of Nations eating losses tonight.    Wondering if Del Rio makes the hat trick for losses.   Hmm, is LoN on the PPV card by the way?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

And Del Rio will probably lose tonight too smh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Never would I thought the tag division and Divas division be bigger than the Main even and Midcard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

What's with the Mad Max get up for Emma.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2016)

Took for Chyna to die for them to finally acknowledge her.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

Didn't Jericho have Chyna tied to a chair and tortured her and broke her fingers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Holy shit, I'm still amazed that the WWE did a tribute vid to Chyna.


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2016)

Eddie and Chyna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

I swore if I saw a HHH or Steph tweet I was about to lose my shit


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

Stream down. woop woopl.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

DAMIEN SANDOW

Edit: What happened to :ignoramus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Paige's Camp WWE design 

Sandow :ignoramus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Damien Sandow represents Jove's dreams and the WWE booking is the harsh reality he/she has to live with


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, at least Sandow got to collect a paycheck without having to be fed to Corbin.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2016)

Sandow Jobber status is just so terrible beyond belief.  The guy has the skills on mic and in ring to be at least mid tier.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

lol wouldn't be surprised if there's a mass exodus of wwe talent at some point. the jobbing is ridiculous hahaha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Sandow Jobber status is just so terrible beyond belief.  The guy has the skills on mic and in ring to be at least mid tier.




Still one of my top 10 promos


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

They couldn't just rehire Carlito seriously?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yes, because someone with a broken neck can do handsprings and shit.
> 
> Don't get me wrong tho, it was entertaining.



I remember when Rock oversold Rhyno's gore and almost broke his neck selling it.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

I feel bad for Primo and Epico. In this newly packed tag division I don't see them standing out much.

At least they aren't Matadors anymore but, don't see much happening with them.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

They should have nastily made out on television.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

I find it amazing that Sandow and Miz had teamed up a few times yet with both being treated like shit, Miz ends up with the better pushes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember when Rock oversold Rhyno's gore and almost broke his neck selling it.



Fuckin hell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I feel bad for Primo and Epico. In this newly packed tag division I don't see them standing out much.
> 
> At least they aren't Matadors anymore but, don't see much happening with them.


They would if Carlito was in the mix


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

lmao miz is funny as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

These impersonations.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

The rock can sell drugs to cm punk


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2016)

Cesaro is officially bond now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

Maryse waifu tier over 9000


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 25, 2016)

Miz should retain he's been on a tear and Cesaro honestly would be better served with the US title.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

United States Championship back on the pre-show. Ryback must be livid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 25, 2016)

Vince hired 2 girls to scream for Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Holy shit, they are really trying to get this guy over.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

Hahaha those boos. Turn that man heel.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

hahahaha roman sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

So in this context; Del Rio doesn't care about sick children? Can't believe they're making this part of Roman's gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2016)

[video]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Am I hearing right.  "Let's go Roman.  Roman sucks."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2016)

Wait, did Romen legit hurt himself?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 25, 2016)

Distractions and roll-ups don't beat Supermen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

I see WWE are back with their "everyone is a dumbass" booking.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice little match, nice to see AJ punch Reigns.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I see WWE are back with their "everyone is a dumbass" booking.



Yeah that's how I felt too. JBL at the end shitselling didn't help. I love that guy though hahaha.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2016)

Day 2 of CM Punk Appreciation Week.

Punk defend his IWA title against Eddie and Mask-less Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 26, 2016)

So Styles Clash is like a semi finisher now and AJ cant use it regularly?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah yesterday's ending was weird af too. Antagonists get cheered and babyface booed wtf.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2016)

But people like badguys y'all. No one likes Batman everyone loves the Joker. Look at all the great villains Marvel makes and people like them more than the heroes. Lol.

I mean it has become it's own form of entertainment watching these reactions to Roman. Like it's not just people being haters. They legitimately hate this dude's guts.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2016)

If anyone is interested, good wrestling talk:


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2016)

That wasn't bad Raiden. The production values are mad surprising, it looks like a real sports talk show.

I've started getting into Voices of Wrestling. They were killing Lucha Underground yesterday. I've never heard anyone criticize that product the way they did.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2016)

Yeah those guys have been following the business a long time. They know JR, and the big dude holds Blizzard Brawl wrestling. He regularly hangs out with Kevin Nash and others. They also have several contacts in other smaller wrestling promotions. CM Punk, Bischoff, Goldberg and others have been on their show. This was another thing that they put together:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2016)

> Monday's episode of  RAW, with Alberto Del Rio vs. WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns in the main event and the much-hyped in-ring debuts of Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. The Usos, drew 3.128 million viewers. This is down 6% from last week's 3.335 million viewers for the taped show from London.
> 
> For this week's show, the first hour drew 3.263 million viewers, the second hour drew 3.184 million viewers and the final hour drew 2.938 million viewers. This is the second week in a row that the third hour has dipped under 3 million.
> 
> RAW was #1 on cable for the night in viewership and #4 in the 18-49 demographic, behind the NBA Playoffs, Love & Hip-Hop and Black Ink Crew 4.



Time to put the strap on AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They use him poorly but he's a very good worker. If he didn't get into the main event or didn't have that time they protected him more than Cena most would probably feel differently.


I doubt it. He has no charisma and is a terrible mic talker fella.

I have admitted to Zen and others that he's a good worker but man he's so goddamn boring that it doesn't matter if he is. Just like DelRitto


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2016)

What? We're not calling him Alberto Del Taco anymore?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 27, 2016)

Day 3 of Punk Appreciation.

Sign of Dishonor


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh no she di'ent!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Poor Paige. Like amongst people who have had there star dim a bit she's one of the sadder stories. She's still only 23 but Sasha is only 5 months older too and she's basically the chick that's usurped Paige as the torch bearer for women's wrestling. I think a fair portion is Paige's fault though. She seemed like she got a little too big for her britches. Much like Lana whose actually a good friend of hers.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2016)

yeah I don't know about paige, she apparently got put in the doghouse because of her attitude and fucked it all up for herself.

LOL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2016)

Not like Paige can't redeem herself she just can't be Alpha bitch in the locker room.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2016)

also holy fuck this place is so dead


----------



## Legend (Apr 27, 2016)

Paige will come back


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Paige is 23 so sure she'll come back but it's just crazy that she went from being the future star of this entire division to basically just being enhancement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2016)

Found this little gem. 

A young John Laurinaitis taking on a young Nailz.  Well when you come out to Urgent by Foreigner your fate is already sealed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2016)

Paige vs Jericho needs to happen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2016)

Man it sucks he's not allowed to do his original Walls but that Boston Crab variation.


----------



## Legend (Apr 28, 2016)

its not that, he can only do it on certain people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Legend said:


> its not that, he can only do it on certain people



You mean the ones that haven't had their necks surgically repaired right?   That's a should be a very short list now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Paige is 23 so sure she'll come back but it's just crazy that she went from being the future star of this entire division to basically just being enhancement.


yeah she's barely even on tv anymore. she must be 'paying her dues'.



PlacidSanity said:


> Found this little gem.
> 
> A young John Laurinaitis taking on a young Nailz.  Well when you come out to Urgent by Foreigner your fate is already sealed.


Why does Nailz share the same name as later wwf announcer? 
That full nelson cracked me up. Holy shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 28, 2016)

Day 4 of CM Punk appreciation week.


Dem salty Hardy fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Day 4 of CM Punk appreciation week.
> 
> 
> Dem salty Hardy fans.



And he was right.   Jeff never returned.   What I do recall was that didn't Jeff do a shoot interview or something at a waffle house then posted it on YouTube.  Then there was that vid of one of the Hardys tasering their girlfriend of the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And he was right.   Jeff never returned.   What I do recall was that didn't Jeff do a shoot interview or something at a waffle house then posted it on YouTube.  Then there was that vid of one of the Hardys *tasering their girlfriend of the time.*


Wait what?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Nobody remembers this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

*Cruiserweight Qualifiers

*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Cruiserweight Qualifiers
> 
> *



Very interesting submission.  Almost like a reverse Palo special but sitting the guy down instead of doing it standing.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nobody remembers this.


Rofl  nah I never saw this. Was this around the time Jeff showed up to his match with Sting drugged up??


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very interesting submission.  Almost like a reverse Palo special but sitting the guy down instead of doing it standing.



I see your Palo Special and raise you...skip 9 seconds in.


God Save The Queen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I see your Palo Special and raise you...skip 9 seconds in.
> 
> 
> God Save The Queen




Ah, Kevin Mask OLAP.   And nothing could withstand the Big Ben Bash. 

Very nice some of the moves were done live.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Man I loved that series. Those PS2 games and the one PS3 one were tons of fun because of the specials. I wish more guys would try to make realistic versions of these moves. The fact Joe uses the Kinnikubuster has always made me like him even when he didn't give a darn and was just collecting checks.

The OLAP and by extension the Palo special are moves I've always wondered about not getting adapted to real life. Especially for smaller guys who can use it against big opponents. ZSJ though. This GCW has a real shot at being the craziest work rate event the E has ever put on. If they really get Ricochet like everyone thinks then this is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah I enjoyed those games.  One of the reasons why I kept my GameCube workable was I have the Ultimate Muscle game and it's fun as hell.  

I agree with why the PALO and OLAP were not adapted into a talent's move set as it could be done as legit submission finishers and something a smaller guy can put on a bigger person. 

Really interesting into seeing the WWE working the Cruiserweights into their main shows.   This should definitely attract more butts to the seat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Those games man, like the shit where you had to do the mask hunt and everything. Did the series finally end because I know they were doing a time travel tag team tournament. The alliteration of that shit is actually ridiculous now that I'm reading it.

The one problem I have with the cruiserweight thing is that 205 is too light. Get that shit up to 220 and make it about juniors, mat techs, and high flying, basically work rate elements. Under these rules Jericho isn't even considered a cruiserweight.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 28, 2016)

Edit: Spoiler contains NXT spoilers I believe. I thought the title on "Spoiler" would change but I guess not.

However, I dig the media feature.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2016)

Somebody posted this on their Twitter lol:



Good move by WWE IF they can figure out a storyline that makes sense. Don't mean to be a dark cloud but obviously they've buried rather than help most new talent. AJ development so far a positive sign that things will change.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

It's pretty funny how they're just extracting value however they can. I wonder what NXT's numbers are now financially. They say it runs at a loss but that's a lot of businesses, but at the same time they probably are moving and doing better than they think. Their essentially trying to make it to the point it can compete with the second tier promotions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Edit: Spoiler contains NXT spoilers I believe. I thought the title on "Spoiler" would change but I guess not.
> 
> However, I dig the media feature.



Good for him.  He has been underused in TNA and his latter career had him play the buffoon.  Now just waiting for the inevitable news of TNA getting bought out just pennies off the dollar by Vince so he can have their media library.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2016)

That face should also be Vince's when he keeps hearing his baby girl get boo'd the fuck out.


I honestly think Payback will settle down everyone's expectations and show that Reigns will be the king of the jungle for many, many , many , many , many  awful years


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 28, 2016)

I got a feeling payback is gonna be a craps ppv outside of zayn vs ko


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2016)

Just finished watching the Reigns/Miz match.  Those children cheers and grow up boos when Reigns pinned Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I got a feeling payback is gonna be a craps ppv outside of zayn vs ko



Pretty much.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just finished watching the Reigns/Miz match.  Those children cheers and grow up boos when Reigns pinned Miz.



People boo'd when he pinned *Miz*?
Damn. Miz is one of the few genuinely hated heels in the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2016)

Always wanted to play those Ultimate Muscle games but never got around to it.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I got a feeling payback is gonna be a craps ppv outside of zayn vs ko


It has the potential to surpass mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Payback looks like a high work rate PPV. The matches will be good. It's the booking that could ultimately sour it. But I don't think KO/Zayn has a definitive ending. They run this back for Extreme Rules.

The thing to keep in mind this next PPV is 3 weeks after this. So they might do retreads on quite a few of these matches, but idk none of these matches are really bad. Lots of matches with 2.5 star floors.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 29, 2016)

The Steen/Generico feud last an entire year in ROH.

I'd prefer if they feud off and on to make in last longer. Like Nose vs HBK.

Day four of CM appreciation week.


Before he was the Best in the World, he was the best in IWA.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2016)

Big Show, Kane and Mark Henry should work an NXT match each to put a guy over. Very few stars down there right now and gives these oldies something to do while keeping them off the main roster storylines.

Should happen, but won't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Payback looks like a high work rate PPV. The matches will be good. It's the booking that could ultimately sour it. But I don't think KO/Zayn has a definitive ending. They run this back for Extreme Rules.
> 
> The thing to keep in mind this next PPV is 3 weeks after this. So they might do retreads on quite a few of these matches, but idk none of these matches are really bad. Lots of matches with 2.5 star floors.


Sorry but I am starting to feel high work rate is overrated as fuck . yea theres good matches to be had but why should I give a damn if there is no story worthwhile.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sorry but I am starting to feel high work rate is overrated as fuck . yea theres good matches to be had but why should I give a damn if there is no story worthwhile.



That's pretty fair but what I would submit to you is that there are worthwhile stories it's just hard to get past the Roman stuff. Even then if it's not about work rate then I gotta ask if New Japan is so much better in terms of storyline. Because it seems like because that product is in a different language there's passes it gets that the E doesn't get. With LU I honestly gotta say that me personally, I like the stories the same way I basically like Bleach. It's entertaining when you look at it in a vacuum but comparatively if it's more TV show than wrestling show then how is the standard for the story, and even more so the acting, considered quality too. 

Point being wrestling is wrestling. The fact you're so emotionally invested you can't actually enjoy the wrestling speaks volumes because let's be real the complaints and the guy whose sheer gravity of shittiness that he's a black hole sucking up tolerance for shit that wouldn't bother you anyway are pretty tied into each other.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2016)

These classic SmackDown uploads on the network are saving my life! They also added a Chyna collection too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 29, 2016)

One issue I really have with the company that has seemingly nothing to do with Roman is the Nakamura stuff. Like the dude is wrestling at all of these live events in these pretty terrible venues and getting as many reps to adapt his style as possible but at the same time it's just fraudulent. Like you can be a casual and see Nakamura for the first time and know he belongs. Like he doesn't need to work The Drifter, Tye Dillinger was alright because he's a good hand and actually a trainer, but there is just such little merit in pretending like Nakamura is not the biggest draw in NXT.

I love Joe. His match with Kobashi is probably in my top 25 just because I'm a sucker for the stiff brawls that feel like I'm watching a live action Shounen battle. That said I hope he gets the Iron Sheik/Billy Graham treatment and is just the heel transition to Nakamura. I still have to watch this past NXT but as cool as Joe's chase finally paying off probably is let's rocket push Nakamura. I really hope they don't wait for the Japan tour to get him off an island. Pretty sure everyone knows that belt is his.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah these jobber matches are not necessary, I want to see Nakamura in a feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2016)

GOing to Payback sunday I can't wait I will be turnt.

I also heard from a reliable source WWE is wrapping up this concussion shit so Rollins could be getting his curb stomp back.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> GOing to Payback sunday I can't wait I will be turnt.
> 
> I also heard from a reliable source WWE is wrapping up this concussion shit so Rollins could be getting his curb stomp back.


We can only hope since the pedigree doesn't suit him at all imo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 29, 2016)

Rollins will just use the Phoenix Splash as his finisher when he gets back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's pretty fair but what I would submit to you is that there are worthwhile stories it's just hard to get past the Roman stuff. Even then if it's not about work rate then I gotta ask if New Japan is so much better in terms of storyline. Because it seems like because that product is in a different language there's passes it gets that the E doesn't get. With LU I honestly gotta say that me personally, I like the stories the same way I basically like Bleach. It's entertaining when you look at it in a vacuum but comparatively if it's more TV show than wrestling show then how is the standard for the story, and even more so the acting, considered quality too.
> 
> Point being wrestling is wrestling. The fact you're so emotionally invested you can't actually enjoy the wrestling speaks volumes because let's be real the complaints and the guy whose sheer gravity of shittiness that he's a black hole sucking up tolerance for shit that wouldn't bother you anyway are pretty tied into each other.



I just think it's a shame we can't have both great work rates AND a hell of a story. If they even so much built up Roman the right way, or even made Miz less annoying, or even did something interesting with  a heel, I would care and give them all my ratings and time.


These guys they have now can have so much awesome stories told but they're usually just thrown in a ring and say ' here, wrestle.'

Plus PG is kinda holding back on how far heels can go.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just think it's a shame we can't have both great work rates AND a hell of a story. If they even so much built up Roman the right way, or even made Miz less annoying, or even did something interesting with  a heel, I would care and give them all my ratings and time.
> 
> 
> These guys they have now can have so much awesome stories told but they're usually just thrown in a ring and say ' here, wrestle.'
> ...


But Miz is supposed to be super annoying. I agree with everything else, you need a combination of both which is why my favorite time period of wrestling is a combo of story and wrestling oriented instead of just wrestling oriented.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> But Miz is supposed to be super annoying. I agree with everything else, you need a combination of both which is why my favorite time period of wrestling is a combo of story and wrestling oriented instead of just wrestling oriented.



Yeah I guess so .


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2016)

Day 6 of the CM Punk appreciation week.

The Chicago Messiah tells the truth about WWE @ 1:48.
*
Because here's the truth about Las Vegas, here's the truth about the WWE, is that it doesn't matter if you're the best wrestler. It doesn't matter if you're the best talker, it doesn't matter if you're the best overall performer, it doesn't matter if you make the two clowns sitting to my left on commentary look like amateur hour. There is a glass ceiling and nobody is allowed to break it. 

That's the simple story of this place; the more popular you are, the more money you make. The more you people cheer for any given superstar, the more opportunities you're afforded. Why do you think a guy like John Cena, who's admittedly had the worst year of his career, gets title shot after title shot after title shot after title shot? Or, or why a lethal grappler, why a serious submission specialist like Daniel Bryan puts a smile on his face and saddles himself, belittles himself with catchphrases? Or why a 400 pound monster Brodus Clay soils his hands by touching your filthy ugly little children to get in the ring so he can shuck and jive for you? Or why an invisible child, Little Jimmy, is better positioned on the flagship show Monday Night Raw than a workhorse like Tyson Kidd? *


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2016)

Why do you post these so fucking late?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2016)

I almost forgot about his 2013 pipebomb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2016)

Who gonna add me Snapchat for payback stories


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok everybody. Predictions for tonight from top to bottom?

I have:

Chris Jericho v *Dean Ambrose*
Cesaro v *The Miz*
Natalya v *Charlotte
Baron Corbin* v Dolph Ziggler
*Kevin Owens*  v Sami Zayn
AJ Styles v *Roman Reigns
The Vaudevillains* v Enzo Amore / Colin Cassady
Ryback v *Kalisto*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2016)

I also think AJ* isn't g*onna win. Then they're gonna "build him" back up over the next year.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2016)

Meh.

Ryback def. Kalisto
Dean Ambrose def. Chris Jericho
The Miz def. Cesaro
Charlotte def. Natalya
Baron Corbin def. Dolph Ziggler
Sami Zayn def. Kevin Owens
Enzo Amore and Big Cass def. The Vaudevillains
Roman Reigns def. AJ Styles (Anderson and Gallows turn on AJ; Finn might lead them?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2016)

Tonight? Isn't pay back on sunday?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 30, 2016)

It is yeah, my bad


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Isnt Payback in Chicago?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

Wow don't remember this. Pretty fucked up.


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

Chris Jericho v *Dean Ambrose*
*Cesaro* v The Miz
Natalya v *Charlotte
Baron Corbin* v Dolph Ziggler
Kevin Owens v *Sami Zayn*
*AJ Styles* v Roman Reigns
The Vaudevillains v *Enzo Amore / Colin Cassady*
Ryback v *Kalisto*


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

lmao they gonna make ryback rage quit.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Chris Jericho v *Dean Ambrose*
Cesaro v *The Miz*
Natalya v *Charlotte
Baron Corbin* v Dolph Ziggler
*Kevin Owens* v Sami Zayn
AJ Styles v *Roman Reigns
The Vaudevillains* v Enzo Amore / Colin Cassady
Ryback v *Kalisto*

I say 70% of this gets run back for Extreme Rules.



The Juice Man said:


> Rollins will just use the Phoenix Splash as his finisher when he gets back.



A lot of us are presupposing he's going to be a face. I've started to drift from that theory because it would be such a WWE thing to have Rollins back as a heel, especially considering the lack of them. Idk what the answer is for Rollins but I don't think I like the Phoenix Splash considering the nature of the injury. There's no way to use it properly within a narrative because if he's in a situation where he has to bail out of it then he's going to destroy his knee.

I just want him to get a repeatable move that doesn't kill his leg.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

It's going to be super awkward when a lot of these guys come back. I imagine Rollins and Reigns will kind of be heels/faces.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> It's going to be super awkward when a lot of these guys come back. I imagine Rollins and Reigns will kind of be heels/faces.



I mean they're really going all in with Roman as a face in just this crazy tone deaf manner. Like they're going with the whole "good guys are the new bad guys" rhetoric which is crazy because they're so invested in Roman they can't see that he's basically making them face harsh realities they were unwilling to. It's no longer well look at his reception in Laredo Texas, people do like him just in certain areas, now it's about people being so cynical they hate good guys.

Like this AJ match tonight is to get people to see that Roman can work. AJ is putting Roman over as a worker.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

Last day of CM appreciation week.

Two of my favorite Punk matches in the WWE.


And Hulk vs Wolverine


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

I love how because MitB is the high water mark it's made people go and look at the larger body of work. Personal favorite of mine is his feud with Ziggler. Those matches really put Dolph on the map as one of the best workers in the world at that time. That's my bias take of it anyway.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean they're really going all in with Roman as a face in just this crazy tone deaf manner. Like they're going with the whole "good guys are the new bad guys" rhetoric which is crazy because they're so invested in Roman they can't see that he's basically making them face harsh realities they were unwilling to. It's no longer well look at his reception in Laredo Texas, people do like him just in certain areas, now it's about people being so cynical they hate good guys.
> 
> Like this AJ match tonight is to get people to see that Roman can work. AJ is putting Roman over as a worker.



Can't wait.


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow don't remember this. Pretty fucked up.



Actually he was just selling a massive blade job that happened at the ppv earlier that week.  It wasn't really legit.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Actually he was just selling a massive blade job that happened at the ppv earlier that week.  It wasn't really legit.



The JBL match where he broke the Muta scale?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Actually he was just selling a massive blade job that happened at the ppv earlier that week.  It wasn't really legit.


I didn't think it was legit, just thought it was messed up faking a heart attack. lol I didn't know the context of the situation. Its not bad now that I know he was playing up to the blade job.


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The JBL match where he broke the Muta scale?



Yes I do believe it was that match


----------



## LordPerucho (May 1, 2016)

AJ is gonna win the belt with the help of Anderson and Gallows and Bullet Club Era will begin .

He is gonna be the new Hollywood Hulk Hogan.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> AJ is gonna win the belt with the help of Anderson and Gallows and Bullet Club Era will begin .
> 
> He is gonna be the new Hollywood Hulk Hogan.



Don't stop bolieving


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

#RomanEmpire


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't stop bolieving



Hold on to your feelings?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Kalisto over Ryback
Cesaro over Miz
Corbin over Ziggler
Owens over Sami setting up their Extreme Rules match
Dean over Jericho 
Enzo and Colin over Vaudevillains
Charlotte over Nattie
Roman over AJ

Pretty safe PPV that will lead to Extreme Rules like SoulTaker pointed out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Watching 2005 Backlash and Roman's bro was getting pops and shit.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Booker's mom lives in Gary, IN?
Get her out of there, you selfish monster.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

That tirade by King was pretty funny. "Shane is waiting for Vince to die, but too bad for him, Vince is immortal!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Yeah I heard heel King is back. He'd be great back on RAW.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

"I'd rather ride in an elevator with Ray Rice than to watch this guy" -King

JESUS! 
-------------------------------

This Ambrose/Jericho rivalry looks silly. Dean was just being a dick from what that package told me. 

------------------------

Roman/AJ build actual looks like it was pretty sweet. And Roman looks like an insecure tool. Tweener Roman maybe?

EDIT*
Scratch that. According to King, the crowd is the heel in this feud. Never change, WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

King spittin truths


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

I think a huge problem with the commentary is that they don't change it around often enough and guys stagnate. Commentary gets guys over and it's crazy for them to hold back Ranallo and Graves.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

It's funny how Corbin has a shit ton of potential to get over on the main roster, especially considering his reaction just now in such a smark city, but the dude is basically streaming what Reigns' gimmick should be.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Is it me or does Ziggler just look like a geek against anyone with a huge frame? He just looks so frail


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's funny how Corbin has a shit ton of potential to get over on the main roster, especially considering his reaction just now in such a smark city, but the dude is basically streaming what Reigns' gimmick should be.


Corbin looks more threatening than Baby girl though.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Is it me or does Ziggler just look like a geek against anyone with a huge frame? He just looks so frail



That's literally anybody smaller.

It just hits Ziggs extra hard because his body language and bumps are so extreme, as well as the fact that his career has been sodomoized on numerous occasions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Dolph beating  Corbin? Oh god this is a safe PPV


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

It's funny how Ziggler is basically in Jericho/Big Show's vet role now. Dude really is Aryan Goto.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Corbin lost the same way to Austin Aries at NXT Dallas lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

0/1 already

LOL. What's the point of Ziggler winning? Isn't he leaving in a few months or something?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dolph beating  Corbin? Oh god this is a safe PPV



They need to give Corbin a reason to be the heel chasing?


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Ziggler won because Reigns is winning later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Legend said:


> Corbin lost the same way to Austin Aries at NXT Dallas lol


  That's just sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They need to give Corbin a reason to be the heel chasing?


Yeah sorry I guess I'm just used to not having things pay off or actual build on a feud.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 0/1 already
> 
> LOL. What's the point of Ziggler winning? Isn't he leaving in a few months or something?



Is that true?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah. What's funny is that he was a hot tag wrestler too.


Doesn't fall too far from the tree.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

I thought people were just assuming it was Swagger or Ziggler following Stu Barrett on the way out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

MOTY. Mark my words.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

This heel work from Kevin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Is that true?



I keep hearing about it. But I'm not sure.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Did Ryback do Punk's entrance taunt?

EDIT: 

>The pre-show stopper


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

someone brought up a Punk cardboard


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Is Ryback wearing a belt that says "The Pre-Showstopper"? 

Jeebus I feel so conflicted loving this man as much as I do.



kurisu said:


> Did Ryback do Punk's entrance taunt?



Of course he fucking did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I honestly think that Adult animated cartoon of WWE might be decent


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

The Pre Show Stopper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Ranallo selling this match like a friend.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I honestly think that Adult animated cartoon of WWE might be decent



It's a general rule of mine to avoid shows clearly animated in flash with minimal keyframing and tween abuse. 

-----------------------

This match is pretty decent. Kalisto vs Ryback is a good ABC big guy vs small guy feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

That last spot. Ryback should have gone full Malenko and added a knee to the gorilla press off the top rope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's a general rule of mine to avoid shows clearly animated in flash with minimal keyframing and tween abuse.
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> This match is pretty decent. Kalisto vs Ryback is a good ABC big guy vs small guy feud.


Don't  blame you dude 


Did this match become good all of a sudden?


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

that match was honestly very good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Match was one spot or bump away from Ranallo pulling out a "BAH GAWWD".


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

crowd booing cole


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Such a huge problem with the product is how it's presented. I really don't understand why they're not putting Ranallo and Graves together. They really needn't adhere to one announcer is a former wrestler thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd booing cole



It's okay. They boo who they normally cheer.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't  blame you dude
> 
> 
> Did this match become good all of a sudden?



Solid build, solid show of talent, solid finish. Skippy and Kalisto put in some work.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

The Beyonce cat call


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

>First PPV of the New Era

:0


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's okay. They boo who they normally cheer.



So in other words, we normally cheer for HHH?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

If there's no blood and the occasional outburst of coarse language then this is a pretty bullshit new era.

Not gonna lie though. This crowd is hype.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Enzo dropped the mic


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

I like how WWE are stepping up their video package game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

did they just do a Hey Arnold reference?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

hey arnold references oh man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I like how WWE are stepping up their video package game.



Those were always quality. It's just that we give a shit about pretty much all the new guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

I'm sure Cass has input but Enzo's lines are great. The thing they do that I feel like Roman doesn't do is practice these lines. Dude would sound way better if he practiced in a mirror.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

SHIT, this is Enzo and Cash?

This delivery and the crowd participation. I feel like I'm in the Attitude Era again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

That gif in SAF's sig always gets me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

gotta love the Vaudevillains intro 


also probably the only heels that are getting heat like they're supposed to


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Simon Gotch is actually very good but it feels like no one will ever know because the Vaudevillains are kind of a dead on the spot team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

>poop emoji on Enzo's pants

Attire game is on point tonight.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Those were always quality. It's just that we give a shit about pretty much all the new guys.



This is true, but they have been dropping the ball lately as far as their own PPVs feeling like PPVs are concerned. What I mean is, their presentation for the individua, shows as of late has felt lacking and didn't have much intensity. Just: "Here's what it is, here's who's fighting, have fun." The insert songs that they claimed were official songs for said PPVs were barely even acknowledged or used, and the combatants and overall presentation felt like it was being less and less focused on..

WM and the intro to Payback feel like a much needed return to form to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTT...


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That gif in SAF's sig always gets me.


Cokebreak Kid is my favorite.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

well way to fuck up a wrestler


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

After what happened to PA Jr. this is scary as fuck.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Hope he is okay.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

wtf I hope enzo is gonna be okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Damn unfortunate for Enzo. Hopefully he's okay.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> After what happened to PA Jr. this is scary as fuck.



Seriously. This was the first thing that popped into my head just now as wel. I hope this isn't as bad as it looks.
Man, what  damper. This show started off on fire.


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

CAN'T TELL IF KAYFABE OR NOT!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

As soon as he hit the ropes I knew he was out. He fell out the ring too naturally. No-one can sell THAT GOOD


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Man I hope Enzo's ok. 

This sucks though. Hottest tag team and a bad bounce holds them back


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Could be a bad case of whiplash


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Probably just a concussion, but I'm worried about the neck from the snap nature of the fall.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Hope he's ok though. If he is, then the Vaudevillains can play on this for more heat. And Enzo will probably end up being even more over.

The beauty of having workers like Owens and Zayn is they can go an extra 10 minutes easy just off the cuff if they need to.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

I hope he's okay. Wasn't there someone who died in Lucha Underground last year in almost the same way?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Did the ref throw the "x"


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Kuya said:


> CAN'T TELL IF KAYFABE OR NOT!?!?!?!?!?!?!



Not.
There are subtle changes in the camera work that happens when a legit injury takes place. Everybody in production just kinda panics until they can tell what's wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

The ref did throw the x sign. And they don't do that when it's kayfabe. At least not anymore.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

CC Ravis said:


> I hope he's okay. Wasn't there someone who died in Lucha Underground last year in almost the same way?



Not in LU iirc, but yeah, someone did die after an injury in the ring quite recently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I can't even be hyped for this match


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

It'd be dope instead of rescheduling the Vaudevillains and Enzo/Cass match if they just have a triple threat tag for the titles instead.

Set up New Day vs Vaudevillains for the next PPV. Then give Enzo/Cass a dramatic return on the RAW before and insert them in it


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

Yep tossed up the dreaded X sign. WWE just cant catch a break with all these injuries.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

MOTY. Let's go.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

I mean hopefully it just looked terrible and isn't as bad in actuality.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't even be hyped for this match



Yeah....
The crowd are pretty oud right now, but they were white-fucking-hot before. Let's hope KO and Sami can yank us back in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Sami trying to pump the crowd back up.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Enzo's good, guys!

Or, at least he's moving and sensible. Great news.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Enzo moving his hands and feet and is talking.

EDIT: Ninja'd by shirker. Tho they should probably inform the crowd as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Yes Enzo is moving


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

They're pulling me back in.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

have a 4 team TLC Match, New Day vs Dudley's vs Enzo/Cass vs Vaudevillains


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Even during a heated battle with his best friend turned bitter enemy... KO still finds the time to shit on Micheal Cole.

It's the little things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I wonder who'll win this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

That's not PG Sami.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Kripes, I literally winced.

What the fuck was that that Kevin just did and can I please see it again?

-------------

Kevin's fat ass gettin' wicked airtime for that Eddie Splash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Ah Sami vs Owens, truly cheering this worried Enzo fan up


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

Why was Zayn cussing up a storm? lol


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

My man, KO. Two in a row.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Longest Zayn has been dominant against Owens.

Truly their first match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

they need to fight forever please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Holy shit this workrate.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why was Zayn cussing up a storm? lol



Sellin' that kickout, dawg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

holy shit that was pretty different


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Damn impressive counter.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

THE WAY HE SLID


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

These guys are putting on a performance.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

This execution is orgasmic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Great Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

holy shit KO is bleeding 


great damn match yo


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

what a match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Fuck. What a match. Have to give the win to sami in extreme rules tho.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

The right man won most definitely


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

That!

Was a match!

Way to go for these two bringing it back. Not all that surprising tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

As good is this match is.

These two are handcuffed from what I've seen from their ROH matches.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

Owens is incredible in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Need to push KO as the heel. He needs more than the IC title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Yeah KO is fucking GOATING it up as a heel.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Owens is such a great Heel


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Gonna step out for a bit. Good show so far.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Need to push KO as the heel. He needs more than the IC title.



KO vs Reigns

BIG MONEY PROGRAM!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

Steen never should have lost it to fucking Zack Ryder.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Yeah they really need to let KO murder Reigns


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Steen never should have lost it to fucking Zack Ryder.



Was pretty stupid. Although, Miz probably needs the shine from the IC Title at the moment


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Will be interesting to see Cesaro and miz follow this lmao.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

Cesaro section!


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Steeeeen


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

When Reigns and KO started trading on that Raw fatal 4 way the crowd got hyped outta nowhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Owens taking a massive dump on Cole and Byron.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When Reigns and KO started trading on that Raw fatal 4 way the crowd got hyped outta nowhere.



The people love KO and hate Reigns, but they still salivate at that idea of KO in a major main event program. KO vs Reigns would be a good main event on any card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Goddammit


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Also, KO is such a good whiny heel. The fact that he backs it up with clean victories in the ring is even better.


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

KO never gonna stop talking shit to Cole


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

would wreck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Owens wants to murder Cole in the ring.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

KO disposed of Zayn and moved onto another program in the same night I love it 

He couldn't give a single fuck


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Owens is killing me atm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> KO disposed of Zayn and moved onto another program in the same night I love it
> 
> He couldn't give a single fuck



They'll obviously have an on and off feud. Hell, Owens might win the IC for that feud.

Holy shit, Owens putting Sami over on commentary.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Steen is Savage


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Owens wants to murder Cole in the ring.



Kill Owens Kill!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

"Sleeperhold is what you're doing to everyone at home Michael" - Owens

BAH GAWD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

fucking KO stop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

It's official; Shit > Cole according to Owens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Cole's probably butthurt 


OH shit KO burying Byron


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

"HE KICKED OUT HE KICKED OUT STOP BEING SO EXCITED"

this fucking guy


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Haha Cole getting shitted on. I can hear someone laughing their ass off.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Kev breaking keyfabe


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

KO vs Sami isn't over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Holy shit Sami. Shit's litttttt..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Miz selling the swing tho..


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

I hope Zayn and Owens ruin every match tonight by fighting


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Sami jobbing and fucking not getting KO back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I hope Zayn and Owens ruin every match tonight by fighting



This shit is on Austin vs. Bret level I swear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Ok. Pretty clear we're going to get a fatal four way at Extreme Rules


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

How can Zayn come back and get his fucking ass kicked AGAIN



this is brillaint. put KO in a big program already he has transcended the midcard


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

What happened to Zach Ryder? He's out of the picture completely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

IC title confirmed having best feuds


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I just realized they are putting Dean in the same feuds as CM Punk


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Would rather see these guys that CJ lmao


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Jericho and Dean are beefing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

>Dean vs. Jericho

Damn, and the show was doing well too.


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

this feud sucks


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Ambrose's gimmick sucks ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> What happened to Zach Ryder? He's out of the picture completely.



He got his moment. Didn't think they were gonna do anything with him anyways.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What do you think?


Fired? **


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

Ambrose quickly on his way to being the next Ziggler


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Ryder is back on NXT/Main Event/Superstars


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >Dean vs. Jericho
> 
> Damn, and the show was doing well too.


 
And people thought this feud would be good for Dean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Fired? **



He was a strap warmer. Was never part of the plan.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Smackdown #1 Announcer


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Enzo is able to move and talk so maybe it's just a concussion? Idk I hope he's able to come back in like a month.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Ambrose really needs better entrance music. Also would love to know Jerichos secret to being so damned round and yet still have abs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

So is Jericho basically an IWC heel?


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

I hate that clothesline. He needs to remove it from his arsenal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

*sigh* this is what it comes down to .

 Man it sucks to be an Ambrose fan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I hate that clothesline. He needs to remove it from his arsenal.



Legit worst move in the modern era.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Ambrose might need some time off. Just to erase this character from memory.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Legit worst move in the modern era.


I can understand it being used in a match but it should be spontaneous. It shouldn't be someone's signature move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Can Jericho just win this already?

This match is terrible


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Ambrose might need some time off. Just to erase this character from memory.


Tell that to Roman


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tell that to Roman



#Roman is carrying the #Ratings on his back

Let's go champ!


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Dean is a B- player .


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Legit worst move in the modern era.



I'd refute that, but Barret and his shitty Wastelands finisher are on their way out, so....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Dean is a B- player .



I wish he would get fired already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'd refute that, but Barret and his shitty Wastelands finisher are on their way out



At least that move is a long fall. Barrett a tall fucker.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At least that move is a long fall. Barrett a tall fucker.



Now if only it didn't look like a CaF that somebody forgot to complete, then we'd be in business.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

seriously I wish he'd go back to NXT and work on all of himself again.

Sick of watching Dean be a retard


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Seth really was the architect of the Shield .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

crowd is sick of this boring match


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Chris is just an edge to slow now. He needss to call it a day as his matches are looking more and more scripted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Thank you finally spared the crowd


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

That finish was bizarre....

Nothing match to a nothing feud.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That finish was bizarre....



You mean awful. Saw it coming, no suspense at all. Boo!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Whole match and its setup was weird. These grown ass men were fighting over talk shows and shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

God continuing to shit post


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

Jon Moxley was the man.

Why is Dean Ambrose such a fucking scrub?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Whole match and its setup was weird. These grown ass men were fighting over talk shows and shit.



Doesn't this just weaken the Shield reunion or triple threat?

Because at this point Seth vs Roman sounds a lot fucking better than having Dean in the ME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God continuing to shit post



The dick are you talking about? Nobody shat on that match more than you.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

So what the fuck was the Taker and Shane match for if Vince is just going to decide himself now?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

I think Charlotte is gonna lose thanks to her dad's latest run of crazy


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You mean awful. Saw it coming, no suspense at all. Boo!



Awful and bizarre. I couldn't tell what the fuck Dean was trying to do... or why his arms being clasped even mattered... or why Jericho started laying on top of Dean after getting the moonsalt countered. And why was Jericho shown to have been beaten senseless only to stand right back up and start throwing a frantic temper tantrum outside?


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God continuing to shit post



I don't think you understand that I like Dean. I'm a fan of his. I've actually been a fan of his since before he was in the WWE. But his gimmick sucks and he's boring. That's all. The match was also shite.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The dick are you talking about? Nobody shat on that match more than you.


 
I meant the fact that if he's calling Dean's character a failure which is rich coming from a Roman fan.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

So crazy when you see the icons from your childhood age.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

The Hitman


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Bret looks like he's in way. Glad to see him out here though. Good that he's okay.

Also, as much as I love me some Nattie, if she wins this match, I've got some questions.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

I prefer Roman to Dean in all honesty. One progressed and the other regressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I don't think you understand that I like Dean. I'm a fan of his. I've actually been a fan of his since before he was in the WWE. But his gimmick sucks and he's boring. That's all. The match was also shite.



I didn't that's why I assumed it was like more shots. I think if you want to shit on his wrestling that's fine but saying his gimmick sucks and he's boring while liking Reigns is pretty fucking hypocritical.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I prefer Roman to Dean in all honesty. One progressed and the other regressed.



Not gonna raise a stink, since opinions and all that, and far be it for a Ryback fan to talk shit... but just remember that context is important.

Just noting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Roman's The Guy gimmick > whatever the hell Ambrose is doing now tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Natalya's offense is so stale. Like goddamn let her do something else besides just sharpshooter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman's The Guy gimmick > whatever the hell Ambrose is doing now tho



Overall I meant.


Right now yes Roman is hell of a lot more interesting than Boring Ambrose.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Brock's german suplex is better.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I didn't that's why I assumed it was like more shots. I think if you want to shit on his wrestling that's fine but saying his gimmick sucks and he's boring while liking Reigns is pretty fucking hypocritical.



Pretty much what Gunners above me said. Roman is boring in the sense that he's monotone on the mic and is clearly being shoved down our throats. Dean is boring in the sense that his gimmick is bad and he currently comes across as a geek. The fundamental difference is, Roman has the potential to be an instant hit with a single heel turn and we actually care to tune in to see if he's going to lose. His "gimmick" is not shit and he's not booked like a nerd. His matches are also better. Dean needs a complete overhaul. And it's bizarre that Dean is way better on the stick, yet, his promos are more boring.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

This PPV is going like your average good Raw. Starting off strong and then... something happens.
Let's hope it at least also follows the trend of ending strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Sadly this PPV peaked with Owens holding the IC title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much what Gunners above me said. Roman is boring in the sense that he's monotone on the mic and is clearly being shoved down our throats. Dean is boring in the sense that his gimmick is bad and he currently comes across as a geek. The fundamental difference is, Roman has the potential to be an instant hit with a single heel turn and we actually care to tune in to see if he's going to lose. His "gimmick" is not shit and he's not booked like a nerd. His matches are also better. Dean needs a complete overhaul.



Ugh I know. That's why I'm angry really. He gives no fucks about sucking though so I think if anything I hope he loses his fanbase.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sadly this PPV peaked with Owens holding the IC title.



These past two matches were in dire need of some Owens commentary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Nattie legit has the best ring attire in the company right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I will say that it's fucking stupid that right now Sasha isn't champ


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

She has a pretty nice moonsault.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Did fucking WWE just spite Bret hart?


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

*Chuckles*.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Did Nattie legit forget to sell the figure 4? 

-----------------

Scrujob meme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

this ending is fucking stupid.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Bret Hart vs Reigns at Mania 33. Book it


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

wait, what happened? the ref messed up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Payback killed off it's momentum and shat on it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sadly this PPV peaked with Owens holding the IC title.



Yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Is Flair sucking Vince's dick again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Can't wait for the air to die out to hear the authority continue to reign


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

I don't get that booking one bit. I mean I understand the history and whatnot but who in an authoritative position kayfabe wise backed that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

20 minute McMahon promo incoming. Well, waddya you know, shirker was right. This is RAW.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Who was the fool who got suspended for joking around with Vince during Daniel Bryan's retirement speech?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Oh god shut up crowd. Punk left already


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Raw vs Smackdown vs Nxt make it happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Who was the fool who got suspended for joking around with Vince during Daniel Bryan's retirement speech?



Titus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Never Change Chicago


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Vince honestly I'm sorry these guys are stupid as fuck


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Punk still over as fuck, can't fight in the octagon to save his life tho


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

This crowd with the Phil Brooks memes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god shut up crowd. Punk left already


Punk more over than Ambrose in his absence


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Punk more over than Ambrose in his absence



Can't even disagree with this


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 20 minute McMahon promo incoming. Well, waddya you know, shirker was right. This is RAW.



Complete with "what" chants from a crowd that cannot let go of Austin memes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

The nose must thank Stephanie's plastic surgeon 3 times a day


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Crowd is hilariously confused


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

White people could always afford the best weaves tho


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Lol, they went there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Just as she was whining about the network, it fucking froze on me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

I'm waiting for the but


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Save us Shane-O-Mac


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Stephanie's heat is always something that conflicts me.

It's awesome, and she's good at generating it, but it's mostly because she puts nothing over. 



kurisu said:


> Just as she was whining about the network, it fucking froze on me.



Perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Stephanie's heat is always something that conflicts me.
> 
> It's awesome, and she's good at generating it, but it's mostly because she puts nothing over.



Second only to the Nose


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Steph is a freak in bed fo sho


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Second only to the Nose



KKK has taken the fall for a buncha dudes recently tho. 

--------------

This worked shoot though. I wonder what the internal feelings are for all of these headlines after years of news sites all over the place going "this show's got some issues to work out".


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Legend said:


> Steph is a freak in bed fo sho


Bet she no sells Trips dick tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> KKK has taken the fall for a buncha dudes recently tho.


Still doesn't balance out his past


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Still doesn't balance out his past



Tru.

--------------

This worked shoot though. I wonder what the internal feelings are for all of these headlines after years of news sites all over the place going "this show's got some issues to work out".


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

ok. this has gone on for long enough, jesus


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Status quo as usual


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Wait what?

BOTH?


Guess Authority will never end


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Vince father of the year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

That's not PG Vinnie


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

RAW'S theme on Payback


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

RAW'S theme on Payback


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

smh


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Sure, okay.

I mean... yeah, it's pretty lazy, but at the very least we now no longer have one ever present bad guy faction pooping on everything with little to no opposition. Should be nice to have a face on equal footing to cause some chaos now.



Dean Ambrose said:


> RAW'S theme on Payback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Steph has to use butter to slip into those pants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Shane-o vs. Trips at Summerslam I think


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2016)

Why are the Wyatts the picture on the network for the Payback Banner Button?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


>



It's best for business doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Why are the Wyatts the picture on the network for the Payback Banner Button?



They were planned to face the League of Nations but Brazy got injured.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Why are the Wyatts the picture on the network for the Payback Banner Button?



Same reason they did the opening monologue in the intro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

It's not stupid buddies, it's STOOPID MONKEY! studios  Cole! 


Just shut up and get rekted by KO


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

So Vaudvillains new tag team champs at summer slam I guess


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

I'm inclined to believe Sami and Owens are still fighting in the back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

WWE forgetting to mention AJ actually jobbed to Jericho at Mania


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Enzo's good! 



kurisu said:


> WWE forgetting to mention AJ actually jobbed to Jericho at Mania



WM wasn't canon


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

That was fucking scary though.Glad that Enzo is ok and not worse


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Just a concussion, thats good


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2016)

Whats happened tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Glad Enzo's okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Wonder if Steph and Shane are fighting over the volume slider during Roman's entrance.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Whats happened tonight?


Steen being a God.

Enzo got a concussion 

Beta Ambrose vs Jobbericho sucked ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

When all the guys on commentary suck off The Guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Those plants with pro-Roman signs


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wonder if Steph and Shane are fighting over the volume slider during Roman's entrance.



Well they're acknowledging the boos now, so I'm guess they've stopped caring about volume sliders and have now taken to discussing just how much they can passive-aggresively shit-talk the audience at this point.

Dubbya's a pretty amusing brand, man.

Liking Roman's body language though. Dude's sick and tired.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

crowd burying reigns


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Enzo's good!
> 
> 
> 
> WM wasn't canon


But Reigns is still champ


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> But Reigns is still champ



Of course he is. You sayin' Reigns lost the belt at some point? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

This crowd lol


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2016)

I would love to see a Buried Alive match with Roman in it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Of course he is. You sayin' Reigns lost the belt at some point?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You said WM wasn't canon or is this selective retconning


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

It's funny how the champion is the worst seller in the company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

AJ running away. Roman channelling Ambrose.  heh....


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Steen being a God.
> 
> Enzo got a concussion
> 
> *Beta Ambrose vs Jobbericho sucked ass.*


Who won?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It's funny how the champion is the worst seller in the company



That'd actually be Charlotte.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Currently Reigns looks strong.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You said WM wasn't canon or is this selective retconning



Don't ask me. Ask the company. 

-------------------

Reigns is being a fucking heel.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

The fight with Brock Lesnar was even? That's what they're calling one sided beatdowns now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

This stronkness lookingness doe.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The fight with Brock Lesnar was even? That's what they're calling one sided beatdowns now?


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Gunners said:


> The fight with Brock Lesnar was even? That's what they're calling one sided beatdowns now?



"But I got a couple hits in, right?"


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

AJ JUST PUT HIMSELF THROUGH A TABLE!


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Styles is getting treated much better than I ever thought he would. Really wish he'd cut his fucking mophead though.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

AJ


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who won?


Beta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Kick ass spot.


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2016)

Umm if AJ rolled back out of the ring surely the count resets right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Lol, lol, lol, lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

AJ styles reaching Dean Ambrose dumb  fuck levels


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Roll back out of the ring you fucklewicket....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool..... wut?


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Shaaaaaane


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Interesting could AJ win


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Had a feeling either Reigns was gonna restart or Shane was gonna come out.

Also, shots taken at the PPV finishes for the past few months.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Hahah i smell a bullet club screw job coming.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Interesting could AJ win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

what the shit is going on?


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Hahahahahah what the hell is this lmao.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

SMH. This is a clown show.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Well... now I'm confused.
If this is a turn for AJ... why would he give up a title shot?

---------

welp, nvm. Just stuff happening.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

This PPV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Now Bullet Club can run rampant


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

This suspense is incredible


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2016)

No DQ, time to complete the heel turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I still think Romeng wins cleanly .


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Damn Roman didnt flip over properly lmao.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> No DQ, time to complete the heel turn



Whose?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

AJ heel turn


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

omfg my sides. This match is killing me. I love it.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

AJ sold the FUCK out of that Batman vs Superman punch

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Heel turn for Reigns ????!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

The ME of this ppv is 100x better than WM ppv


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Damn wtf is this lol.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The ME of this ppv is 100x better than WM ppv



Was that hard to do tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

>No DQ
>Ropebreak

They still don't get it do they?


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

here come the usos


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Wait they needed to extend this match because of the tag team match


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Aj is absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Not a nice way to treat his cousins.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Good job, Reigns.
You attacked your own cousins. Family!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

yep here it comes no heel turn for Roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

This match is complete ass.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Was that hard to do tho?



No the great Khali vs Giant Gonzalez could top that


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

HE DID IT AGAIN! I'M DYING!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

This is some TNA booking I'm watching.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

Should have cast styles for Spider-Man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Yep fucking called it


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

This was a fuckin good ass match.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Damn I didnt think AJ would lose THAT way lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

Great Match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

They put on a fucking clinic

Styles man. Thanks for giving my boy Reigns a quality match under his belt


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2016)

Roman lost twice is one night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2016)

I hate the spear so much


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Yep WWE is sticking to their guns


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

Not sure if that match was good because it was good or if it was good because I already knew the outcome and was just along for the ride.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 1, 2016)

1 spear .


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Honestly don't like that AJ spammed his finishers 10000 times and couldn't get a pin.

Like yeah, I knew he'd lose, but in a match laden with shenanigans, they could've had some other way for him to get out of that last splash than just kicking out of it... because *that* was the finish as far as I'm concerned. That the match extended past that cleanly really broke flow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

I knew Roman was gonna win. But damn was the match ass. Halted one too many times, and had a freaking stable war in it too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Honestly don't like that AJ spammed his finishers 10000 times and couldn't get a pin.
> 
> Like yeah, I knew he'd lose, but in a match laden with shenanigans, they could've had some other way for him to get out of that last splash than just kicking out of it... because *that* was the finish as far as I'm concerned. That the match extended past that cleanly really broke flow.



fucking this too.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Damn Aj all the way up.

As most of us sispected they used this to push roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is one of the main reasons I'm part of the #RomanEmpire. Because the #RomanEmpire makes money in the comfort of their own homes. I want all of you to make money like me and #Reigns. Next PPV Roman will make us even more money, like he did for me at Mania. I'm happy for Roman to be champion for as long as Vince feels necessary because this is too easy.



Gambling's not PG


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

This is not gonna help BABYGURL in the long run.


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The ME of this ppv is 100x better than WM ppv


No one cares about WM


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is one of the main reasons I'm part of the #RomanEmpire. Because the #RomanEmpire makes money in the comfort of their own homes. I want all of you to make money like me and #Reigns. Next PPV Roman will make us even more money, like he did for me at Mania. I'm happy for Roman to be champion for as long as Vince feels necessary because this is too easy.



Honestly... I ain't even mad.
Pursue da hustle.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2016)

Welp, ROH is on.

Adam Cole and Jay Lethal will get the nasty taste of Payback out of my mouth.


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gambling's not PG


No one cares about being PG


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Honestly... I ain't even mad.
> Pursue da hustle.



Next PPV is even easier. Extreme Rules match, no possibility for a DQ finish, no way Styles is winning. There's money to be made friend.


----------



## CC Ravis (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is one of the main reasons I'm part of the #RomanEmpire. Because the #RomanEmpire makes money in the comfort of their own homes. I want all of you to make money like me and #Reigns. Next PPV Roman will make us even more money, like he did for me at Mania. I'm happy for Roman to be champion for as long as Vince feels necessary because this is too easy.


I had no idea you could make bank on WWE bets. Seems strange since Falconarrow on the squaredcircle reddit infamously dropped when Reigns is losing the title and he's never been wrong. And things like that happens all the time.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is one of the main reasons I'm part of the #RomanEmpire. Because the #RomanEmpire makes money in the comfort of their own homes. I want all of you to make money like me and #Reigns. Next PPV Roman will make us even more money, like he did for me at Mania. I'm happy for Roman to be champion for as long as Vince feels necessary because this is too easy.


tsk tsk Using the roman empire for personal gain....


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

Also, they only let me bet £250. I wanted to put £600.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

ted. said:


> No one cares about being PG


IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2016)

Sami and Owens should have had a best out of 7 series for the whole PPV.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

CC Ravis said:


> I had no idea you could make bank on WWE bets. Seems strange since Falconarrow on the squaredcircle reddit infamously dropped when Reigns is losing the title and he's never been wrong. And things like that happens all the time.



Yeah dude. I've been betting on WWE since that MITB PPV where Cena won the briefcase. I won £400 that night on an accumulator. But this Roman lifestyle is something different I tell ya.



[S-A-F] said:


> tsk tsk Using the roman empire for personal gain....



You can too.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2016)

Good match but too much mcmahon stuff in there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sami and Owens should have had a best out of 7 series for the whole PPV.



Sami vs KO for IC title
Sami vs KO for tv segment
Sami vs Owens for US title
Sami vs Owens for Women's title
Sami vs Owens for WWE title
Sami vs Owens for number one contender to face New day 


Yeah I'd watch it


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2016)

PPV was a 6/10.

Owens and Zayn was amazing. Reigns vs Styles was great IMO. Kalisto vs Ryback was good. The rest were average. Shame what happened to Enzo, but it can probably be used to further storylines and such.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

AJ is a pro, too bad I knocked out before that and missed most the PPV but it sounds like I didn't miss much with Dean and Jericho supposedly stinking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Reigns vs Styles was pretty bad.

Dean vs Jericho was pure utter shit.

Kalisto vs Ryback was kinda good at the end.

Sami vs KO was awesome.

Ko commentary was gold .

Enzo mic was gold.

Shame how it ended with Vaud vs Enzo and Cass


oh and Charlotte vs Natalya was a FUCKING WASTE OF TIME!

overall this show was a 3/10

Worst Raw ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *Worst Raw ever *


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

I had even forgot this was on. Instead of studying for finals, I decided to watch this.


WWE screwed me over


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2016)

PPV started out with so much potential tho and then fizzled off. I ended up dozing off before Jericho/Ambrose even happened since I was already tired.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I had even forgot this was on. Instead of studying for finals, I decided to watch this.
> 
> 
> WWE screwed me over


Excuses excuses.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

Cass was crying ringside


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Literally everywhere I look online Reigns v Styles has gotten good reviews. I mean everyone says the overbooked McMahon shenanigans took away from it but it was a good match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2016)

Anyone who says the match was bad couldn't have been watching the same match. It wasn't the best match on the card (Owens and Zayn was by miles) but it was the second best and much better than everything else besides Zayn and Owens. If Styles would have won, no-one would be saying it was a bad match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Pretty much, I mean look Roman is a dark cloud who sucks up the enjoyment of wrestling fans but it's like people act like he's incapable of actually working in the ring. The dude can work if this was 2010 even he would be considered a really good worker by a sizable portion of wrestling fans, the same way Orton or Sheamus have their defenders. The bar is higher today and the guy is stuck as an average worker by comparison but I maintains that lots of dudes who people make excuses for are in that same tier of mediocrity.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

I didn't like AJ vs. Roman. The obvious result, the 3 finishes, the stable wars, and spamming of AJ's forearm made for an anticlimactic finish. By the time the Usos showed up I just lost interest.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

Yeah another disturbing question is just what they plan for AJ. I suspect he's set up  lose again at the next PPV, so they're essentially using all of his starpower to get Roman over. By the time they want to push AJ (if they ever actually get to that point), the fans won't have any excitement for his character. It doesn't matter how big a person is..you can't just have them lose all the time. OR if they wanted him to lose repeatedly to Roman, they should have had AJ beat Jericho at WM. Jericho would then have a more sensible transition into a villain.  To some extent this is oversimplying the mechanics of the story, but I don't like that AJ is constantly losing at big shows.

More bullshit politics in the booking.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2016)

Well, there's no chance of AJ taking the title off Roman. And playing hot potato with the title would be pretty shit too. The only way for AJ to avoid taking pins in this feud is to insert a third man. But that doesn't look like it's going to happen. Pretty much no-one is going to take the title off Reigns for the foreseeable future. AJ will get his own title run at some point I think, but we're in for the long haul with Reigns here. He'd be better off chasing the IC title after this.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I don't see it as bullshit politics because they've been pretty transparent. AJ is working Roman to put him over as a worker because they believe critically acclaimed matches will get Roman over in the long run, nevermind the fact that the less talented dude beating the super worker whose over because he can wrestle is a sure-fire recipe for backfiring in building a face. 

Idk because this formula of interference and shenanigans is basically less than what you see in a Bullet Club or Los Incogernables(sp?) match. There's a different scale for the WWE and they have a serious lack of credibility that bleeds into people's ability to objectively view the matches.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

bring back the Big Gold belt as a TV title?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Next Prez.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I think bringing back the big gold belt as a TV belt doesn't work because it's kind of one of the most disrespectful moods that Vince will have ever pulled ever. That belt is basically the most prestigious North American belt because it's got a title lineage with veritifiable mythic figures like Lou Thesz and Frank Gotch. It's the oldest belt in North America.

Definitely want it back though. The upper midcard needs something. Essentially Ambrose is the top mid-carder or kayfabe level A right below the HHH/Reigns/ Lesnar/ Taker tier but what he's going to work heels who need to go over in order to build main event level heels for Roman. 

For the record I think Ambrose/Jericho worked because it allowed Jericho to not look like an inferior old guy who had to go slow motion to make up for his lack of athleticism. I usually hate Ambrose matches because the rebound offense is fucking awful but this was not an awful match. Certain pundits have it as above the AJ/Jericho matches but I would say it's better than like 3 of those 5 matches.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Whose?



bout 18 hours late but the fans obviously 



kurisu said:


> >No DQ
> >Ropebreak
> 
> They still don't get it do they?



No DQ =/= No rope break.  Only falls count anywhere does that when it comes to pins since technically outside of the ring.


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> No DQ =/= No rope break.  Only falls count anywhere does that when it comes to pins since technically outside of the ring.


But what's the point of a rope break if you can't be DQ'd for continuing the hold?


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2016)

Link removed

...and this is why reigns will continue to get either shat on or receive middling reactions. his performance in the ring will never matter when the dubba dubba e is doing their damndest to preserve a philosophy that's crippled them in starpower already

vince must have used that network money to install an anti-reigns filter in the equipment


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

Daniel Bryan posted a training video today saying his goal is to "improve athletically" and "do things physically he's never been able to do before".

New Japan or nah?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> bout 18 hours late but the fans obviously
> 
> 
> 
> No DQ =/= No rope break.  Only falls count anywhere does that when it comes to pins since technically outside of the ring.



Somebody never played Here comes the pain it seems. 

You can't be disqualified(cuz noDQ) if you don't break the hold. So the ropebreak is meaningless.



ted. said:


> Link removed
> 
> ...and this is why reigns will continue to get either shat on or receive middling reactions. his performance in the ring will never matter when the dubba dubba e is doing their damndest to preserve a philosophy that's crippled them in starpower already
> 
> vince must have used that network money to install an anti-reigns filter in the equipment



This forced skullfucking tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

So Jericho is taking another break?


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

Stephanie has some lingerie in the bag


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

This is something interesting,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

That's actually sweet. 

EDIT: Owens doesn't give a shit about your silly family reunion.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2016)

Will watch tomorrow. Not staying up for this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Cesaro vs. Owens


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Cesaro vs. Owens



Too bad this is New Era though


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2016)

Hmm, Cesaro vs Owens as the first match of Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

What the hell was that? Standing somersault canon ball?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

the shit is wrong with this crowd? This match should be lit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

god Miz needs to lose the title already. Cesaro and Owens out class him so much it's not even funny


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> the shit is wrong with this crowd? This match should be lit.



I marked the fuck out. Idk why but I did.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

Interesting that they put Cesaro and Owens own first lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

as I said without a good story a good wrestling match can only get people so far in enjoyment.

Cesaro vs Owens would be better if there was legit beef especially after last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

>Flying Shoryuken
>Running Shoryuken

Cesaro for Street Fighter V confirmed.  



Dean Ambrose said:


> as I said without a good story a good wrestling match can only get people so far in enjoyment.
> 
> Cesaro vs Owens would be better if there was legit beef especially after last night.



Yeah, it's like last night never happened or something.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

alright so they're building to some kind of ppv rematch maybe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Fuck this finish. But the midcard is metal as fuck.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as I said without a good story a good wrestling match can only get people so far in enjoyment.
> 
> Cesaro vs Owens would be better if there was legit beef especially after last night.



They started telling the story last night. The entire thing is about the IC title and getting it into Owens/Zayn. This was the entire point of Owens on commentary for the match and it was great. Everyone loved his commentary and the way he basically laid out that Miz is the weakest, that Sami Zayn is better than Cesaro and Miz, and how he fears Cesaro's wrestling ability.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2016)

Those Yes chants.  So it would seem they are letting some quality talent go after the IC belt.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Ambrose Asylum starring Stephanie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Sami "That over friend" Zayn

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah, it's like last night never happened or something.



The funny thing is WWE likes to act like they won't back down from people but then turn around and act ashamed of their own ideas 

The four way match for the IC title will be a great match no doubt. Just that WWE really needs to start focusing on writing more than ever.


You aren't TV-14 where you can use hardcore style to interest people so in PG era you MUST focus more on the story along with the great wrestling.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I get this formula and love like 90% of it but I resent the fuck out of it. Great TV matches with attitude era shenanigans to continue/start feuds. Not just the same distraction rollup and entrance music blaring nonsense though which is an automatic upgrade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

AmbrosexSteph aint a bad couple actually. I'd ship it if Steph weren't married to Truple


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

You know,... a Sami/Bryan feud would have been glorious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They started telling the story last night. The entire thing is about the IC title and getting it into Owens/Zayn. This was the entire point of Owens on commentary for the match and it was great. Everyone loved his commentary and the way he basically laid out that Miz is the weakest, that Sami Zayn is better than Cesaro and Miz, and how he fears Cesaro's wrestling ability.





You got me there


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AmbrosexSteph aint a bad couple actually. I'd ship it if Steph weren't married to Truple



Pretty sure some fangirls are already writing this story


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2016)

The fuck is this skit.  Why are they still on this.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

That segment was simultaneously amazing and fucking awful in a way I didn't think anything could achieve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

*sigh*  I'm starting to think that Vince finds this Rtruth/ Goldust segment funny and that's why its still going.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Sorry to say, but am already bored with Roman vs. AJ.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

The fact that they're going to stretch the leader of the Bullet Club storyline all the way until Extreme Rules is funny as hell. If WWE had the balls they would have Roman, the Usos, and Bullet Club as a heel stable. Fucking over AJ Styles in this elaborate Attitude Era way to get heat


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

this r truth goldust thing still going


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this skit.  Why are they still on this.


poor mans booker/goldust that's been dragged out to hell and back.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

r truth using an actual stick as a selfie stick


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2016)

Lol, holy shit you can hear the defeat in JBL's voice as he has to talk about this abomination story line in ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Hopefully this match isn't a squash. Breeze/Goldust could be a good match if they actually wrestle for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

If this was 20 years ago Goldy would molest Tyler in the ring.


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

The only thing to come out of this whole thing was Tyler Breeze winning a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2016)

Why are they allowing this to continue.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Tyler Breeze won a match on Raw. I give no fucks it was apart of this shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

They exposed how companies make their own signs and plant them in the crowd.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

Golddust match was stupid. Dumb thing to have at 9 PM.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I hope Enzo is back in time for Summerslam. Even if they lose to New Day in Brooklyn it'll be crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Enzo is out for at least a month I guess.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Golddust match was stupid. Dumb thing to have at 9 PM.



That should have been the clue it was fucked. No way they were going to get the crossover spot.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

lmao what is this...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Enzo is out for at least a month I guess.



August 21. More than enough time for him to come back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Big E fucked that line up.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2016)

wtffffffff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Oh shit. They went there.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

They want Big Cass to be a thing so bad they're letting him go out.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

fuck yeah CASS!

he did awesome solo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They want Big Cass to be a thing so bad they're letting him go out.



He's not doing too bad though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Damn. Big Cass did aight.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I love how over the act is and how well he did for himself in that spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Tag match outta nowhere. 

EDIT: Damn. Gotch getting a beatdown.

EDIT2: Dear God, when are we getting Bully Ray?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Cass the new Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

dumb bitch called him Colin Cassidy again


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2016)

2 weeks in a row they fucked up his ring name


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

They better not have that segment be the ME


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

Ah WWE the only wrestler that you have to keep kissing his ass is the  Rock


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I like that slow motion stuff way way way way way can't stress enough better than the still frames they show. Please make that the norm.

And they go right back during the next segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Bringing back Little Naitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

don't remind me of that stupid fucking finish.


I mean just have charlotte win cleanly and that's it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

I just love though how WWE killed Sasha's momentum and Becky's.

Dat revolution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Becky


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Wonder if they're doing this Sasha stuff on purpose or if she's hurt


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Vintage Becky


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

I'm hoping she's not hurt but still. Fucking sucks how they killed the Diva's excitement by having Ric's son win the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

>Ric's son

Weren't you thirsting over Charlotte a few months back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >Ric's son
> 
> Weren't you thirsting over Charlotte a few months back?




No 

Or did I?

I can't remember


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Don't make me dig for that shit. You thirsted the fuck over her.

EDIT: This is so far better than last night's match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't make me dig for that shit. You thirsted the fuck over her.
> 
> EDIT: This is so far better than last night's match.



Well I'll trust you on that 


Goddamn what a mistake I made 


I'm just utterly pissed at how WM really should have been a shot in the arm for the Diva's division. Sasha won me over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Good match and it puts Emma over as a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

Emma should use her gimmick as a thief. Steals Becky's stuff and moves and style


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

I don't think Sasha's momentum is stalled in the slightest. Those we want Sasha chants are proof of it pretty much being the opposite. She basically showed everyone she's the best performer in any company. They could make her a special attraction at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

dat entertaining infomercial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Ambrose feuding with Steph


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

Damn that potted plant is named after me


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Steph's been a naughty girl. but this Good girl Steph is awkward.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

That was pretty edgy for them considering the domestic violence tilt of the spear and Steph's reaction here.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 2, 2016)

Man the multiple feminist groups are going to have a field day with this segment. Ambrose is on fire though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Good. Cancel it. It was arse anyways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

NO PLEASE NO MORE DEAN VS Y2J!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NO PLEASE NO MORE DEAN VS Y2J!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

JBL burying me


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

This sucks . I'd rather have Ambrose back at NXT than having him feud with Fat Jericho 


Fuck you E


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Ambrose truly is Mick Foley Lite


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

Ryder shoved into the US Title Battle Royal. Still not completely sure why they even gave him the Wrestlemania moment just to remove him from relevancy.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Titus is back.  

I think, Sheamus, Crews or Stardust should win.,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Ambrose truly is Mick Foley Lite



Hey. Stop insulting Mick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2016)

I'm calling it a night from Raw .

Enjoy guys


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

Wow, Crews was eliminated a lot earlier than I expected.

Edit: Corbin too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

lelCorbin.


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

> *WWE STAR OFF TV DUE TO CONTRACT DISPUTE*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-02 22:17:00
> Ryback, who lost to WWE United States champion Kalisto last night during the WWE Payback Kickoff Show, is not at Raw in St. Louis tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

WOO
WOO
Wusev won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

So Kalisto is basically midcard Rey Mysterio?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

What is GassBotch doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2016)

So much for Ryberg the pre-showstopper.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2016)

Ryberg's gone?

Good riddance.

Hopefully The Jizz is next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Who dis?


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Steph.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Who dis?


No idea, but dat ass

Did some research, could be Alexa Bliss


----------



## Azeruth (May 2, 2016)

Isn't it Alexa Bliss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Isn't it Alexa Bliss?



Thanks bruh


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2016)

Hot tag Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Uce and bullet club are gonna be eating pins till this feud ends it seems


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Everyone is a dumbshit dumfuck that deserves to be on Superstars.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Literally everywhere I look online Reigns v Styles has gotten good reviews. I mean everyone says the overbooked McMahon shenanigans took away from it but it was a good match.



It was a solid match. AJ Styles was being AJ Styles, and Roman for as limited as he is, made up for it by showing some decent aggressive body language and playing up to the crowd's boos, which is something he's needed to do for fucking ever. They're still too pussy to call him a heel, but I've conceded to that at this point. Anyway, yeah, match was good.

The McMahon stuff has me torn. On the one hand I actually t hought it was funny, but on the other hand, it gave me the uncomfortable feeling that we might end up with the same problem that we had with the Authority: The promos and angles are gonna be centered around the boss's antics and getting _them_ over, not whoever they're messing with or the show as a whole. Hell, the PPV even ended with Shane and Steph glaring at each other instead of the dudes in the ring.

More McMahon wank is not something I can honestly say I'm looking forward too, even if it *does *involve based Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

Be a star you lil' shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Uce and bullet club are gonna be eating pins till this feud ends it seems


Bullet club hasn't lost yet tho


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2016)

I'm enjoying this roman aj feud


----------



## Legend (May 2, 2016)

Double Turn?


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2016)

I never thought we'd reach the day where we turned heel on the idea of The Help wanting more out of the WWE thing. 

The Roman Empire has ruined us and now we are ALL slowly becoming Beta. Juice is disappointed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

He's still the GassedBack tho. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He's still the GassedBack tho. Nothing will ever change that.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2016)

Hoping Styles busts out the Spiral Tap soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Hoping Styles busts out the Spiral Tap soon.



Yeah, Roman will look good kicking out of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah, Roman will look good kicking out of it.



Fuck, that caught me off guard.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 2, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I never thought we'd reach the day where we turned heel on the idea of The Help wanting more out of the WWE thing.
> 
> The Roman Empire has ruined us and now we are ALL slowly becoming Beta. Juice is disappointed.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2016)

I feel like roman improved in the area of being comfortable. He looks more home and aware out there. Not saying he improved ring wise or mic skills got better. He just seems mentally stronger. I'm guessing wrestling in front of 90,000 boos can give you the mindset of nothing worse can happen to you.

However I honestly feel like no matter how much roman improves he will be booed because the majority just really dislikes him at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

GassedBotch Tribute in the WWE:


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like roman improved in the area of being comfortable. He looks more home and aware out there. Not saying he improved ring wise or mic skills got better. He just seems mentally stronger. I'm guessing wrestling in front of 90,000 boos can give you the mindset of nothing worse can happen to you.



Small stuff like when he was getting ready to square up with AJ, looked over at the booing crowd, annoyedly shook his head, and then turned his attention back on AJ. Or how when he bumped AJ off the ramp, slapped his forearm and made a 'no, no, no' motion. Small stuff like that is good, much needed stuff for his character. I audibly muttered "there, is this really that hard?" when I saw it.



kurisu said:


> GassedBotch Tribute in the WWE:



Did you _mean_ for this series of gifs to literally look like Ryback's entire career goal was centered around murdering CM Punk? Because, kripes, I got a good belly laugh out of this post.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Ryback was Vinnie's fail-safe all along, but now Punk's about to get murdered by his own accord in UFC. So now there's no use of the BergGassed.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

MFW Ribs has been made obsolete and is now terminating programming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Crybotch going out looking for a job. Fuck Vinnie and his uncircumcised yes man.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2016)

They keep trying to tease a Roman Reigns heel turn.

Don't they realize? He's already their top heel. That heat is over 9000.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

Ryberg is doing the right thing. Go elsewhere if you aren't getting pushed. more wrestlers need to stand up for themselves and maybe they would get pushed.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2016)

I disagree. Ryback had plenty of opportunities and his character just couldn't get over. Booking or not, the opportunities were there to captivate the crowd. He's not worth what he thinks he's worth.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

Didn't he get killed his first push and shoved aside by the rest of the midcard for the second?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 3, 2016)

People will not miss Ryberg.

He can injure people in TNA for all I care.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Nothing killed Ryback's career more than those "Goldberg" chants did.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2016)

Even if you have bad booking, crowd response/reaction can help out future booking. Ryback became stale.

This is his best move career wise. Fans will respect him standing up for himself and maybe he can come back in 2 years and the fans will go nuts. Especially if he becomes a New Japan or Lucha Underground main eventer.

I don't blame WWE for not meeting Ryback's contract demands. I don't blame either side, really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

I do blame Ryback for not repackaging himself. Like literally 65% of every wrestler that had a run with the WWE had a better gimmick than the Ringmaster, yet Austin completely turned it around.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2016)

Raw wasn't too bad


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

What could Ryback repackage himself as?



Kuya said:


> I disagree. Ryback had plenty of opportunities and his character just couldn't get over. Booking or not, the opportunities were there to captivate the crowd. He's not worth what he thinks he's worth.


You don't think he should leave when he feels his demands aren't being met? Regardless if he's as good as you think he is if the guy doesn't like his position in the company best thing for him to do is to leave instead of sticking around and being jobbed out.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

I think there's something to be said about someone being artistically unfulfilled or feeling slighted by management, however I always laugh at how counter-intuitive it is to do so publically. Like a dude like Sami Calihan didn't make it as far as the Ryback but he was used terribly left and is making more money now because he was in the E and gets to rebuild his value to get back there if he wants.

Basically how can you laud someone for sticking to their guns but they profit off their association to the E and it behooves them to handle their shit like a mature professional. To me after all the shit with Punk, Ryback should shut his roided up mouth and act like a professional. Like you don't have the same legitimate gripes and laughed at the dude for complaining about the shit you're essentially complaining about now. Idk siding with Rybotch is dirty the dude isn't Ziggler, hell is he even really Swagger? Less Ryback probably means someone else gets his TV time too. Is it bad if green ass Apollo Crews gets some extra TV?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2016)

Cena killed Ryback's push


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Isn't putting green as fuck Ryback against Punk then making it so Ryback had a higher kayfabe power ultimately what killed his momentum?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Andre the Giant basically inventing the Pedigree.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You don't think he should leave when he feels his demands aren't being met? Regardless if he's as good as you think he is if the guy doesn't like his position in the company best thing for him to do is to leave instead of sticking around and being jobbed out.



Thank you.

I really don't like that drag drug Barret in that midset as well. That dude's actually liked, he got repackaged numerous times, and hey, he did make it work, but hes still currently stuck with the League of ZZZZzzzz.... If they don't think the money's worth it, if they don't like the job and want to fuck off, good. This is shit we've been advocating for fucking years. Why are we taking the "yeah, well shut up and take it" approach now? Cuz it's Gassback?

I don't get annoyed by much in this thread anymore, but jeez.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I really don't like that drag drug Barret in that midset as well. That dude's actually liked, he got repackaged numerous times, and hey, he did make it work, but hes still currently stuck with the League of ZZZZzzzz.... If they don't think the money's worth it, if they don't like the job and want to fuck off, good. This is shit we've been advocating for fucking years. Why are we taking the "yeah, well shut up and take it" approach now? Cuz it's Gassback?
> 
> I don't get annoyed by much in this thread anymore, but jeez.



Yeah but Barrett handled his exit completely different than Ryback seems to be. I mean for all intents and purposes Ryback is doing what Punk did with like zero credibility to do it. He can complain all he wants but when he hits the indys promoters are going to give him more money because of his association with the E. When Dixie comes calling to make him the monster foil to EC3 it's going to be because of how he looks and the periods of time he was treated like a monster in WWE. Ryback probably makes more than Owens and Ambrose for crying out loud. Not clocking his money but his sympathy score is in the toilet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What could Ryback repackage himself as?



Statham gimmick, one of Vin Diesel's gimmicks, Bane, horror gimmick, etc... He's a large bald dude hard hitter. He's got the look and somewhat okay-ish mic skills. I know WWE shits the bed when it comes to giving wrestlers personalities, but that's why he could have come up with something on his own. Just as a last resort before calling it quits. The Punk stuff didn't help. It felt that CryBotch never got over Punk, while the latter moved on with his life post-WWE. 



> You don't think he should leave when he feels his demands aren't being met? Regardless if he's as good as you think he is if the guy doesn't like his position in the company best thing for him to do is to leave instead of sticking around and being jobbed out.



At the end of the day, WWE is no different than any other company. And those are rarely fair. But at least wrasslin is sometimes more about the consumer than the boss, Bryan is a prime example.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

@SoulTaker  I suppose man..

I honestly find annoying the prospect of giving professionalism to a brand who can only be bothered to accentuate it publicly, and in no other inward (and sometimes even outward) capacity. What they've given him by bi-product be damned afaic.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't putting green as fuck Ryback against Punk then making it so Ryback had a higher kayfabe power ultimately what killed his momentum?


Yeah, they pushed him way too soon and it blew up in their faces so they had to backtrack and weaken Ryback a good bit afterward.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena killed Ryback's push


It was dead before that when he jobbed to Henry at WM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2016)

Ryback was dead when The Shield triple powerbombed him like 10 weeks in a row without Ryback ever getting his revenge.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @SoulTaker  I suppose man..
> 
> I honestly find annoying the prospect of giving professionalism to a brand who can only be bothered to accentuate it publicly, and in no other inward (and sometimes even outward) capacity. What they've given him by bi-product be damned afaic.



As is often the case with you I find your points fair. I just think that the poetic justice aspect of this all with Ryback feeling unappreciated in a similar manner to Punk is just too good. Even more then that you can look at the way Barrett is handling things and see that Ryback is probably not handling his business properly.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ryback was dead when The Shield triple powerbombed him like 10 weeks in a row without Ryback ever getting his revenge.


Oh right! How could I forget. That shit made him look super weak.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

Ryback talks about the whole situation on his tumblr,


> Today I sit and fly home and for the first time in years feel absolutely free. I will start by saying I did request to be taken off of WWE television until myself and Vince could get a yes or no on a new deal. This has been going on since my IC Title run and had been nothing but a major strain on my life as all I ever wanted to do was work for WWE. I was told to head home until we agree or not agree to specific terms and contrary to reports it isn’t over money or a bus that stuff was settled a while ago. It comes down to a major problem I have with not only WWE but wrestling in general.
> 
> Wrestling is pre determined, we as performers know before we go out to that ring or perform a backstage scene who is winning and losing etc or have a general idea of what we are going to say. It blows my mind how in a sport which is pre determined from a company standpoint winners are paid so much more than the losers. Every single person who works for WWE from top to bottom is absolutely just as valuable as the next. The winners cannot win unless the losers go out there and agree to lose to them.
> 
> ...


he says they couldn't come to terms and Vince told him to go home if he didn't like it.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

This is the same dude who called Punk a crybaby for basically complaining about the same shit and then wants to talk about reform in wrestling 

It's not that he's wrong it's just that he's such a low credibility individual. Like he's part of the problem. Vince has employed his ass because of the way he looks for almost a decade.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Who basically said all of this shit he says here?



> Personally seeing my money go down over the years though even though I was working as much as ever and being denied magazine covers and other projects as well as watching my role diminish no matter what I did or how hard I tried takes its toll on a human. Being told no matter how hard I work or how good I get doesn’t always pay off is something I fucking refuse to ever believe in my life. I am a creative being and to be restricted time and time again is no way to live life. There is nothing I cannot do and I know no matter what comes of this situation I am going to be just fine. It isn’t soley about money, it is about commitment. Commitment to a guy who fucking cares and who loves this more than anything in the world and wants to know that his passion his efforts and his determination to constantly improve is going to be recognized and taken care of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Crybotch: PAY ME MORE! PAY ME MORE! PAY ME MORE.


----------



## Kuya (May 3, 2016)

Ryback wants Tamina to have the same salary as John Cena.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 3, 2016)

Tamina actually just had surgery as announced by her manager Dany Garcia. That's the Rock's ex-wife/business partner. Dean was right they really are always kissing the Rock's ass because Tamina is fucking awful.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the same dude who called Punk a crybaby for basically complaining about the same shit and then wants to talk about reform in wrestling
> 
> It's not that he's wrong it's just that he's such a low credibility individual. Like he's part of the problem. Vince has employed his ass because of the way he looks for almost a decade.


Ikr he really hasn't done himself any favors. Wasn't he jumping for joy and bragging about injurying Punk on twitter when Punk had to get surgery? Pretty sad and disgusting..


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2016)

So someone posted Mitch is dead without referring to pot and people were posting RIP in my FB


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ikr he really hasn't done himself any favors. Wasn't he jumping for joy and bragging about injurying Punk on twitter when Punk had to get surgery? Pretty sad and disgusting..



Seems like he's almost wanting to one up Punk in the amount of bridges being burned.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the same dude who called Punk a crybaby for basically complaining about the same shit and then wants to talk about reform in wrestling
> 
> It's not that he's wrong it's just that he's such a low credibility individual. Like he's part of the problem. Vince has employed his ass because of the way he looks for almost a decade.



This right here.

Rybotch is probably the biggest hypocrite in wrestling since Cena ragging on The Rock for doing movies and TV shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2016)

Enzo might be doing a kayfabe injury what do you think guys? Vaudvillains was really supposed to get the title shot. Enzo looks to me like he's all talk and cant wrestle type of cruiserweight guy to me


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2016)

phenomenal4lyfe


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2016)

Austin on point about AJ, I really enjoyed the Reigns/AJ match. Looking forward to the Extreme Rules one.


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2016)

Agree with everything Stunning Steve said.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What could Ryback repackage himself as?



Sloth from the goonies


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2016)

Austin gave Reigns/Styles 5/5 stars

Wade Keller gave it 4/5

I'm with Wade more so than Austin, since I still think Zayn and Owens was better. But that match (Styles/Reigns) was damn brilliant in my eyes. I was very entertained.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2016)

ted. said:


> phenomenal4lyfe



I'd agree with Austin, if only the match wasn't interrupted so much.


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2016)

ahaha i love how steve spends most of the time talking about AJ : )))))))

I agree. AJ definitely is the go to guy for understanding how to get over. Also key though for Steve to consider that WWE gave him a chance. A lot of guys have great talent but don't get the same opportunity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2016)

You know which finisher I'll like to see someone adapt? The pounce


----------



## The Juice Man (May 5, 2016)

Latest from the dirtsheets.

* that there were already main roster issues for The Vaudevillains as  was having second-thoughts about calling them up from .


We have more details and word is that Vince just thinks the gimmick is “stupid” and doesn’t make sense. 


Vince has been frustrated with the development of talents as they come to the main roster and recent call-ups have added to the frustration. While the issues for Apollo Crews aren’t as serious as Simon Gotch and Aiden English, word is that Vince isn’t so sure about Crews yet. Crews received props for his in-ring work but there’s been talk about his personality not getting over with officials.


Regarding Enzo Amore and Big Cass, Vince is really high on the reactions and promo work from Enzo but he’s not sure exactly what their gimmicks are. This sounds like nitpicking to some. Vince is said to be more impressed with Cass, likely because of his size. *


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

Vince is so out of touch, he doesn't understand half the gimmicks in NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirtsheets.
> 
> * that there were already main roster issues for The Vaudevillains as  was having second-thoughts about calling them up from .
> 
> ...



Why do I feel a wave of sadness coming over me after reading this. 

Honestly, how long before Vince decides to hand the company over to either Step and Trips or Shane.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2016)

Vaudvillains are like the best tag team before American Alpha came to light. 

Simon Gotch could be a singles main eventer in the future. He's like Cesaro 2


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2016)

But is Vince really wrong here, well I think he's right for the wrong reasons but whatevs.

I mean the Vaudevillain gimmick is stupid and what's even dumber is the material he produces for them by getting back to the Aiden English singing shit. It's just bad at every level. Except as TerminalThor pointed out that Gotch is legit.

Crews is a terrible promo and that's why I said they called him up too soon. I don't think his in-ring work is as good as it is impressive to see a dude his size with this level of athleticism. I'll never forget the critique of him having like 7 spots and not much beyond that because it's true.

The Enzo and Cass stuff is easy enough to figure out. The one good thing is that Cass can work the mic.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

When u don't watch anime or read manga for a long ass time and u decide to again n u get reminded why u love it>>>>> 

Kenshin>>>


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But is Vince really wrong here, well I think he's right for the wrong reasons but whatevs.
> 
> I mean the Vaudevillain gimmick is stupid and what's even dumber is the material he produces for them by getting back to the Aiden English singing shit. It's just bad at every level. Except as TerminalThor pointed out that Gotch is legit.
> 
> ...


Vaudevillain's gimmick is fine, I don't see what's so stupid.

I agree Crews isn't ready, why did they even call him up tho when he clearly isn't ready?



WhatADrag said:


> When u don't watch anime or read manga for a long ass time and u decide to again n u get reminded why u love it>>>>>
> 
> Kenshin>>>


You're rewatching Kenshin too?? What ep are you on? I'm in the Kyoto arc and I damn near want to rate Kenshin in my top 5.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2016)

The Vaudevillains are dudes who love the beginning of the 20th century so much that one cosplays as Frank Gotch? Idk it's not an offensive gimmick but it's not something everyone will get. It's fine for a Full Sail gimmick but it doesn't translate to me. Like I love the gag on Family Guy but if I saw that gag every episode I wouldn't like it. They're dudes who are probably going to be comedy jobbers in like 3 months which is a shame because Gotch is ridiculous.


----------



## EJ (May 5, 2016)

I like the Vaudevillains, but you know I see what Soultaker is saying. Their gimmick might fail tog et over..

But look at the New Day. A lot of people in this thread (including myself) were saying it was a failure gimmick, the WWE showing it's typical racist nature but look how over they got. It become comedic after awhile. Never say never on these gimmicks.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2016)

As much as I love Gotch's work I don't think the Vaudevillains have the personality that the dudes in the New Day have. And once Vince saw them fail and cared less about the gimmick it allowed these guys to get in the kind of pop culture stuff that's defined them now. New Day comes off as genuine entertainers with their charisma and promo work, that's not the same stuff for the Vaudevillains. I've said it every time I talk about the Vaudevillains but Gotch is the fucking truth.

The Kyoto arc of Kenshin got added to Netflix a few weeks back. Never seen it before but shit was lit


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vaudevillain's gimmick is fine, I don't see what's so stupid.
> 
> I agree Crews isn't ready, why did they even call him up tho when he clearly isn't ready?
> 
> ...


I actually like vaudevillians but like soultaker said they might be comedy acts soon. No one is giving them a chance for some reason.

Side note I feel like enzo horrible concussion was a blessing in disguise.. Enzo n Cass were already over but Cass is getting his moment from this, for example I thought he did great monday. This could help him get a lot more over with the crowd since it seemed enzo was the crowd favorite.... And of course once enzo returns the crowd will go nuts. This all came from a horrible event but if played right all of the equations after this could lead to enzo n Cass being bigger than what they were supposed to be.



And yeah I started rewatching kenshin. Im skipping the fillers so I'm already on season two episode 19... I'm watching on Netflix...

Yeah I can see kenshin being in my top ten idk about top five tho.... One thing that is annoying me in this series is the love story between kenshin n ms kairu or however u spell her name....


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Vaudevillains are dudes who love the beginning of the 20th century so much that one cosplays as Frank Gotch? Idk it's not an offensive gimmick but it's not something everyone will get. It's fine for a Full Sail gimmick but it doesn't translate to me. Like I love the gag on Family Guy but if I saw that gag every episode I wouldn't like it. They're dudes who are probably going to be comedy jobbers in like 3 months which is a shame because Gotch is ridiculous.


How hard is it for people to at least know its a throwback tho gimmick? lol


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I actually like vaudevillians but like soultaker said they might be comedy acts soon. No one is giving them a chance for some reason.
> 
> Side note I feel like enzo horrible concussion was a blessing in disguise.. Enzo n Cass were already over but Cass is getting his moment from this, for example I thought he did great monday. This could help him get a lot more over with the crowd since it seemed enzo was the crowd favorite.... And of course once enzo returns the crowd will go nuts. This all came from a horrible event but if played right all of the equations after this could lead to enzo n Cass being bigger than what they were supposed to be.
> 
> ...


This is definitely giving Big Cass the exposure he needs and will help him grow.

Kenshin might be in my top 5 now after that Kyoto arc, might have to take FMA brotherhood out. Nothing in there can top that arc. I don't know which episodes of Kenshin are filler before post-Kyoto so I just watched them all on netflix up until the current ep at the time which was 27. I don't mind Kaoru and Kenshin's relationship,  I just wish Kaoru would take the initiative.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2016)

I also agree that Vince is right for the wrong reasons. WWE may want to slow down a bit in calling talent until they can figure out other storylines and characters first. They seem to be finally pulling at something good with Reigns, so I'd be careful with my creative juices lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is definitely giving Big Cass the exposure he needs and will help him grow.
> 
> Kenshin might be in my top 5 now after that Kyoto arc, might have to take FMA brotherhood out. Nothing in there can top that arc. I don't know which episodes of Kenshin are filler before post-Kyoto so I just watched them all on netflix up until the current ep at the time which was 27. I don't mind Kaoru and Kenshin's relationship,  I just wish Kaoru would take the initiative.


I just feel like kaoru and kenshins love story is so shitty. It feel like kaoru only has one line throughout the series where she says every episode and its kenshin. Bitch been saying kenshin as her main line since like episode 7 lol 

But kenshin just stopped kyto on the purgertory boat is where I'm at.

I remember liking only the first opening to kenshin as a kid but man every opening and closing song in this series is such art and it truly feels like those songs were meant for this series.

I don't understand how there are so many cool characters in one series.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just feel like kaoru and kenshins love story is so shitty. It feel like kaoru only has one line throughout the series where she says every episode and its kenshin. Bitch been saying kenshin as her main line since like episode 7 lol
> 
> But kenshin just stopped kyto on the purgertory boat is where I'm at.
> 
> ...


Yeah well back in the day for the most part openings and endings felt like they were made with extra care with the series being in mind at all times. Nowadays I don't know how many times and OP or ED seems out of place with a current show but all of Kenshin's fit the mood of the series. Same thing with YYH.

Kaoru is pretty basic I guess, for some reason she just doesn't bother me as much as say Orihime does with her basic ways.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

I feel like anime's from our gen that have the perfect openings n closings that fit the series is

Hxh 2011
Mitchiko n hatchin
Parasyte


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2016)

I dunno I feel like FMA Brotherhood is just a superior anime on every level. I really enjoyed the hell out of Kenshin think about the whole. You're right though the peak of Kyoto 

I think FMA has dope openings and closings. RAIN and it's inset in the fight against Father is just incredible.

I think Fate UBW is very very good. So is Fate:Zero. Great OSTs.

Most misleading OP probably goes to SAO though. Lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2016)

Someone send Vince some hot fit 20 year old hopefully his heart gives in between that and the roids


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like anime's from our gen that have the perfect openings n closings that fit the series is
> 
> Hxh 2011
> *Mitchiko n hatchin*
> Parasyte


I still need to get around to watching that series. It looks pretty good.



SoulTaker said:


> I dunno I feel like FMA Brotherhood is just a superior anime on every level. I really enjoyed the hell out of Kenshin think about the whole. You're right though the peak of Kyoto
> 
> I think FMA has dope openings and closings. RAIN and it's inset in the fight against Father is just incredible.
> 
> ...


Yeah both series of FMA have real good OP and EDs I've just burnt myself out on FMA so I have a slight hard time enjoying it nowadays. I'd argue Kenshin has the better OST than Brotherhood.

I thought UBW was pretty weak overall with the only thing going for it being the animation.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Someone send Vince some hot fit 20 year old hopefully his heart gives in between that and the roids


Vince so crazy he'd probably challenge the heart attack and survive it.


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I still need to get around to watching that series. It looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> Yeah both series of FMA have real good OP and EDs I've just burnt myself out on FMA so I have a slight hard time enjoying it nowadays. I'd argue Kenshin has the better OST than Brotherhood.
> ...


Michiko & Hatchin is alright. slow paced, can ndrag at times. but it's alright 6.5/10 IMO. 

I saw it on Toonami.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 5, 2016)

Finally getting round to watching NXT. Got sent home from work sick so missed it last night. This opening segment is lit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2016)

Vaunvillains could work but they need to polish their gimmick. If you're going to be in the early 1900's might as well go the full mile. Change your entire fighting style to that of the 1900's.

Embrace the silly in your promos but in a serious way as a heel and boom over


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2016)

Judging by your Avi you have beta taste in women Gibbs


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Finally getting round to watching NXT. Got sent home from work sick so missed it last night. This opening segment is lit.


Shit I'm sick right now too...its in the weather or something...

Took some nyquil and was kncoked out the last few hours


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Vaunvillains could work but they need to polish their gimmick. If you're going to be in the early 1900's might as well go the full mile. Change you're entire fighting style to that of the 1900's.
> 
> Embrace the silly in your promos but in a serious was as a heel and boom over


That would be glorious, seeing them put on a 1900s match.



The Mad King said:


> Judging by your Avi you have beta taste in women Gibbs


He likes his woman to be able to kick his ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

Just sitting around eating a shit ton of food


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2016)

Ongie the destroyer life story


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2016)

I don't mind The Vaudevillains gimmick as long as Vince gives the talent the chance to make it work for the audience.  What I find surprising is how the owner thinks their gimmick dumb as this is the guy that green lit The One Man Gang into  becoming a dancing fool, tried to bring  back the 50's in a tag team, and road hard on the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise by having one of the talent wrestle as the poor man's Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2016)

Vince ideal gimmicks usually need to pass 2  or 3 check on his list
1) do you lift
2) can you do a sexy man gimmick
3) can you be "urban" and attract  the white kids and their moms
4) is any of your family hall of famers in the WWE
5) how good you look in a spandex speedo?


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I don't mind The Vaudevillains gimmick as long as Vince gives the talent the chance to make it work for the audience.  What I find surprising is how the owner thinks their gimmick dumb as this is the guy that green lit The One Man Gang into  becoming a dancing fool, tried to bring  back the 50's in a tag team, and road hard on the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise by having one of the talent wrestle as the poor man's Jack Sparrow.


I think it was revealed that Vince didn't know shit about Pirates of the Caribbean and canned the gimmick as soon as he found out about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think it was revealed that Vince didn't know shit about Pirates of the Caribbean and canned the gimmick as soon as he found out about it.


Bullshit he didn't know.    He didn't want the mouse to ride his ass to the courthouse.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bullshit he didn't know.    He didn't want the mouse to ride his ass to the courthouse.


Apparently Vince stays in his own little world and doesn't watch many movies. I wouldn't be surprised if he's never seen POTC.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Apparently Vince stays in his own little world and doesn't watch many movies.



Scott Hall said Vince never watched Scarface so that's why he was so into the Razor Ramon character.

Paul Heyman's shoots on Vince living in a bubble @ 14:47


Vince hates when he sneezes because it's something he can't control.


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2016)

WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstars Hornswoggle, Alex Riley, El Torito and Zeb Colter as of today, Friday, May 6, 2016. WWE wishes them the best in all of their future endeavors.

WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstars Santino Marella, Cameron, Hornswoggle, Alex Riley, El Torito and Zeb Colter as of today, Friday, May 6, 2016. WWE wishes them the best in all of their future endeavors.



Maybe making room on the roster to pay more talent? lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 6, 2016)

Hoping Eva Marie was part of them .


----------



## God Movement (May 6, 2016)

Sandow


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2016)

Sandow why? FFS the man took every garbage gimmick they gave him and made it entertaining. Hell I was barely over Barrett leaving and I knew that was happening in advance.


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2016)

> WWE has released several superstars today (May 6th), saying “Girl, Bye” to  in the process.
> 
> Real name Ariane Andrew, Cameron was released alongside *Santino Marella*, *Hornswoggle*, *El Torito*, *Zeb Colter* and *Alex Riley*.
> 
> ...


\
Source:


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2016)

R.I.P. to El Torito.


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2016)

So many future endeavors, sad times since creative sucks and can't seem to keep everyone busy.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2016)

People need to stop acting like they cared about these guys besides sandow 

Because I sure didn't


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2016)

Oh yeah people cared about wade too but I didn't but still wade n sandow being gone sucks but hey shit happens


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2016)

I'm with drag on this one. half of these dudes no one gave a fucking about or despised _(torito, hornswaggle, alex riley, cameron), _got injured too much to matter _(wade), _or had a gimmick that ran its course _(zeb, santino)
_
sandow is the one genuine fuck up among these releases


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2016)

I'm suprised swagger is still around.


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2016)

Also i thought santino was already retired


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2016)

Probably a legends contract.

Could see why wwe released him too. He's costing them money n he's not bringing anything in.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Sandow


I also dont get this, this man made chicken salad out of chicken shit(the amount of bad gimmicks creative team gave him). He couldve easily become a Top heel in the company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> I also dont get this, this man made chicken salad out of chicken shit(the amount of bad gimmicks creative team gave him). He couldve easily become a Top heel in the company.


I remember being so hyped after he won MITB. His time had finally come I naively thought. Nope.


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2016)

its weird Ryback didn't get released.

meanwhile, the Ascenscion, Curtis Axel and Adam Rose are still on the roster


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'm with drag on this one. half of these dudes no one gave a fucking about or despised _(torito, hornswaggle, alex riley, cameron), _got injured too much to matter _(wade), _or had a gimmick that ran its course _(zeb, santino)
> _
> sandow is the one genuine fuck up among these releases



To be honest Torito was doomed the moment the tag team (Los Matadores) had ANOTHER gimmick change.  Zeb could have worked if they had Swagger do something instead of having him sulk away.   Santino neh could have had him backstage doing something.  Wade was on his way out anyway, they likely just put it here instead of a few months down the road for efficiency sake.

But I still stick by the fault of it being writers somehow unable with even more show time than we've ever had unable to fit in the same amount of wrestlers than we had when it was only 2 hour raw at the start of the attitude Era.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2016)

They've historically released people after Mania. I don't think it's been like 6 talents at once in the purge but it happens. It's not really like this is meaning anything? Maybe they'll use the money to pay the contractor fee on some more TNA guys.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Scott Hall said Vince never watched Scarface so that's why he was so into the Razor Ramon character.
> 
> Paul Heyman's shoots on Vince living in a bubble @ 14:47
> 
> ...


I thought Vince at least watched some of the older movies. Not ever watching Scarface too?! So he just doesn't watch anything. 
I already knew about the sneezing thing, Vince is basket case.

On another note, disappointed that they released Sandow. That dude was over like rover so why release him??


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2016)

Maybe Sandow requested it and they just decided to oblige? 

I think Vince not looking at other shit is part work and part reality.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So many future endeavors, sad times since creative sucks and can't seem to keep everyone busy.



out with the bullshit i guess lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2016)

If you guys could book summer slam what would you book as your main story lines?

I'd go with
Cena vs taker
Hhh vs Shane's choice of opponent and it will be bray Wyatt
Roman vs Seth
And either aj vs fin or dean vs Orton


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2016)

I would keep Brock off and save him for another time


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2016)

Aj vs. Cena. vs. Reigns (triple thread elimination)
Dudleys vs. other tag teams in "vintage" TLC match
An "NXT Invasion" match. maybe a last man standing to get the talents over with incredible moves
Royal rumble match for either US or Intercontinental title
Shane vs. NXT rookie fighting for the Game (no holds barred match)

I might start the show with some kind of tag team match with Rollins, Ryback and others. I would consider doing a smackdown versus raw type of warm up lol. Lotta gimmicks but it is summerslam lmao.

EDIT: Personal bias is that I don't like some of the returning talent, like Rollins or Randy. I think Reigns is fine with his current gimmick but needs to be more heelish. I am also very tired of Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

SMH @releasing Sandow. Dude put in work and was gold in everything he did. 

One more for the Intellectual Savoir of the Masses :ignoramus


----------



## SoulTaker (May 7, 2016)

Found the EY episode underwhelming but I'm hyped for this debut.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2016)

Yeah lol Joe saying EY doesn't belong in the same ring as him might be accurate. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh snaps!! Rooooooooode?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2016)

been a while . What's been going on in wrassling?


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> been a while . What's been going on in wrassling?


Sandow was released.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sandow was released.



Not Mizdow 


It should have been Miz


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2016)

Had a thought, should NXT have a 2nd title like a TV Title?


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not Mizdow
> 
> 
> It should have been Miz


Poor Macho Mandow. They really didn't know what to do with him.

Come on man, Miz ain't that bad. He's in a good thing right now with Maryse.


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Found the EY episode underwhelming but I'm hyped for this debut.



He should have never cut his hair


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Macho Mandow. They really didn't know what to do with him.
> 
> Come on man, Miz ain't that bad. He's in a good thing right now with Maryse.



Miz is boring as hell. I mean he's trying compared to Shame us but fuck if I just tune out of his feuds.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2016)

This is probably the best Miz has been in a long time.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2016)

Love the Miz but would prefer if someone else got that push.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2016)

Miz is like the only heel that's an actual heel.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2016)

lmao Global Force picked up hornswoggle


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2016)

Cornette:

Russo:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2016)

Hornswoggle can be a solid heel. Having him as a GM and stop matches and turn them into dance offs. Insta heat.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2016)

Likelyhood of the Anon GM having some kind of random show up on Raw/Smackdown to the next few weeks just to try to get us to forget that it was Hornswaggle?  Even if just a bit part.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Miz is like the only heel that's an actual heel.



I just find him annoying and not in a heelish way.


Also what about  Kevin Owens?


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao Global Force picked up hornswoggle


Swoggle and Zeb. What's Swoggle doing in the Global Force Zone??



Nemesis said:


> Likelyhood of the Anon GM having some kind of random show up on Raw/Smackdown to the next few weeks just to try to get us to forget that it was Hornswaggle?  Even if just a bit part.


Don't remind me of that year long angle. 



kurisu said:


> Hornswoggle can be a solid heel. Having him as a GM and stop matches and turn them into dance offs. Insta heat.


I just wanna see lil horny get destroyed in a steel cage again by someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just find him annoying and not in a heelish way.


Sounds like he's doing his job to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds like he's doing his job to me.


Maybe but it's more like everytime I see him speak or wrestle I stop watching 


If other people were allowed to be true heels then you'd see that Miz is basically a low tier heel.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe but it's more like everytime I see him speak or wrestle I stop watching
> 
> 
> If other people were allowed to be true heels then you'd see that Miz is basically a low tier heel.



You only see him as low tier because for the good part of a decade he's been booked like such. Miz has the tools to be a solid midcard heel which is what he's playing at right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao Global Force picked up hornswoggle



Welp Jeff Jarrett wants to keep stacking the roster then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 8, 2016)

vince is amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You only see him as low tier because for the good part of a decade he's been booked like such. Miz has the tools to be a solid midcard heel which is what he's playing at right now.


I'll give you that bro. 

He has been booked bad .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> vince is amazing



Holy shit!!!    That's vicious on what he said about Taker's wife at that time.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2016)

lmaoooo wtffff.

I think Paul was in actual disbelief too lmao. haha :35 and :54


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2016)

When the ECW guy thinks you've gone insane, then you really have gone insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> vince is amazing


Goat heel. Vinnie Mac is just a natural sadistic freak. I'm just surprised they got away with that on Smackdown and it didn't get edited.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2016)

Vince living inside his bubble with his own terrorists and biker gangs


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2016)

Not trying to sound like a hater or a wwe Stan but I will anyways oh well.

I just want to know why the bullet club can throw out n bring in members like its nothing? If wwe was to do this with a fiction of their own fans would complain.

Just curious why its okay for others and not for some


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Hmm, recap of last week.    So who is starting the show then?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Mitch getting over.    Jericho burying Dean some more with the remains of the plant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

They really want the big guy going on his own while his partner heals.  I really didn't feel that promo he just did.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)

Why is this the main event?

also take a shot every time someone says new era


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Legend said:


> Why is this the main event?
> 
> also take a shot every time someone says new era



No thanks, I love my health, kidneys, and liver.  
Vince with his big man thing at it again I think.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)

even corbin said it

imma guess its the new ruthless agression


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

Legend said:


> Why is this the main event?
> 
> also take a shot every time someone says new era



Because Vince sees this as an opportunity to push a big guy


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

Also, Corbin can NEVER be a face. He has such a heelish appearance


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2016)

How much you wanna bet that the Main Event ends up Roman vs All 3 and lolRoman wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Well not surprised Ziggler was just fed to the guy.  And I agree Corbin should always remain the heel.  He literally has the appearance for it along with the attitude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Oh looky, a match featuring two talents past their prime and two talents who are being wasted during their prime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

That is all after watching this.


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2016)

How did Fandango escape the future endeavor cut


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> How did Fandango escape the future endeavor cut


involved in an active segment.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2016)

Rip Paige


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2016)

Can anyone leave me a recap of Raw on my vm?

I'm too tired from finals to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

A quick question but did Ric just leave his watch in the ring when he came down and tried to sneek it in?


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> How did Fandango escape the future endeavor cut



From a Wrestlemania singles match to THIS


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Fucks sake, I think you can hear the disdain in JBL's voice as he has to read that crap about Miz.


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

Miz needs to go back to the main event


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

That was a very good match between the two.


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

BIG MONEY REIGNS


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2016)

New Day vs Bullet Club


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

The Club NEEDS to go over here. I'm a Reigns supporter and even that's clear for me to see. They need credibility


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)

this lil jimmy crowd


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

They're booking AJ as a heel, but Roman comes across as pretty heelish also


----------



## God Movement (May 9, 2016)

This feud so far has just been great. I don't want to hear any differing opinions


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)

They are both tweeners atm


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Ryder out to the ring.  Does that mean we'll be getting a Jove sighting tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Yeah, Ryder getting some offense in and some near falls to make the crowd believe that he had a chance.     Even a blind man could have seen that outcome a mile a way.  Plus they already had a jobber come out with a win earlier tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2016)

New day is one step closer to be closing out and becoming the main event of Raw !


----------



## Azeruth (May 9, 2016)

RIP Lite Brite


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2016)

Well so much for the main event.  And the lite bright jacket was the true victim in this ongoing feud.


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2016)

Raw went too short it seems


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2016)

wtf only two pages? Roman Ratings ain't even doing a good job of retaining people who stream RAW for free.


----------



## Legend (May 10, 2016)

it was a meh raw


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2016)

Ratings continue to plummet down good job Reigns


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2016)

If they break up enzo n Cass before they even did anything in the wwe lmao smh


----------



## teddy (May 10, 2016)

Got ambushed by cena on 2k16. guess he got tired of burying rusev and wanted nothing to do with darren young who was next in line for the title


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> wtf only two pages? Roman Ratings ain't even doing a good job of retaining people who stream RAW for free.


My cousin was over with his xbone. I did catch parts of raw tho and ended up dozing off.



ted. said:


> Got ambushed by cena on 2k16. guess he got tired of burying rusev and wanted nothing to do with darren young who was next in line for the title


My cousin is struggling trying to get to the main roster on his game. Sounds like dude is on his way to becoming a jobber. Told him to swallow his pride and drop that shit to easy mode. He's not that good.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2016)

Vince confirmed Rollins Wyatt cena n Orton coming back And the biggest roster ever soon

And hhh signed wrestler contract for three more years. I love his passion for wrestling


I need to see 
Hhh vs Wyatt
Hhh vs styles
Hhh vs Owens


----------



## teddy (May 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> My cousin is struggling trying to get to the main roster on his game. Sounds like dude is on his way to becoming a jobber. Told him to swallow his pride and drop that shit to easy mode. He's not that good.


Owens must be dominating his ass or something whenever he goes for the title


----------



## Azeruth (May 11, 2016)

> *PERHAPS THE MOST SHOCKING WWE RELEASE YET*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-10 19:23:00
> I initially heard this last week when all the other announced WWE releases were going down, but since WWE did not (and still has not) publicly acknowledged it, I wanted to triple-check before PWInsider.com reported this - but we can confirm that last week, WWE released Steve Lombardi, 55, aka The Brooklyn Brawler and he is, after over 30 years, no longer with the company.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2016)

Made this up during smoke sesh tonight

Way too early Wrestlemania 33 Card

Pre Show:
Chyna Battle Royale (Women's) - Winner gets entered into women's championship match. Bayley wins tossing out Nikki, Becky or Paige.

Dudley Boys vs. American Alpha (First Match)
American Alpha wins

Main Card:

Andre the Giant Battle Royal - New surprise stipulation: Winner gets to PICK what match they want to be in. Including the WWE title match.
Shinsuke Nakamura wins.

Tag Team Titles
Enzo and Cass OR The New Day (Champions) vs. Undertaker and Kane (Enzo and Cass win)

US Title Ladder Match: Samoa Joe (Champion) vs. Cesaro vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Neville vs. Baron Corbin vs. Randy Orton
Dean Ambrose wins.

Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens (Hell in a Cell) The match to cap off their on and off again year long feud.
Nakamura's music hits right before bell rings. Fans get surprised with a Nakamura vs. Zayn vs. Owens steel cage match. Owens wins via pinning Zayn. Nakamura vs. Owens feud starts after WM.

Wyatt Family vs. The Club (Finn (Holds MITB Briefcase), AJ, Gallows and Anderson)
Wyatt Family wins. Match is designed around super pushing Bray.

Women's Championship Triple Threat: Sasha Banks (Champion) vs. Charlotte vs. Bayley
Bayley wins if Sasha has held the belt for several pay per views. If not, Sasha retains.

Intercontinental Match: John Cena (Champion) vs. Roman Reigns
Roman Reigns wins clean. IC belt has been elevated.

WWE Title Match: Brock Lesnar (Champion) vs. Seth Rollins
Seth Rollins wins clean.

Finn Balor and The Club come out to cash in the briefcase. They beat up Lesnar then Rollins. Reigns and Ambrose comes out and they help Seth and fight off the Club.

Raw after Mania starts with Shield in the ring and all 3 are the champs and raise their belts high together. U.S., IC and WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2016)

ted. said:


> Owens must be dominating his ass or something whenever he goes for the title


I think he said it was Balor. lol he got rekd.

Yeah I read that. Its crazy he's been employee for 30 years considering how the wrestling business is with the shelf life of their employees.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2016)

There must be a conspiracy. They are pushing a shitty champion like Reigns real hard so that when the golden boy, Cena returns, he will be cheered more than ever once he buries Roman. 

Thats totally genius Vince


----------



## Azeruth (May 11, 2016)

> *ADAM ROSE ARRESTED*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-11 10:53:00
> WWE star Raymond "Adam Rose" Leppan was arrested this morning by The Hillsborough, Florida Sheriff's office at 1:30 AM at a private residence in Lutz, Florida.  He was charged with Tampering With a Witness and Battery Domestic Violence.
> 
> ...






> *DETAILS ON WHAT LED TO THE ADAM ROSE ARREST*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-11 12:42:00
> PWInsider.com has acquired the criminal report affidavit filed by the Hillsborough County Sheriff's office in Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

Of the dudes who flamed out or never were I gotta say that Adam Rose/Leo Kruger is one of the saddest cases. Dude completely mishandled his situation and it probably got to him. This dude was homeless and one of the feature guys in their E:60 special. I always find it funny that WWE laments the ratings of reality content but basically squander any investment you would have to those people.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 11, 2016)

Looks like Pre Rehab Scott Hall .


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2016)

i'm so mad that WWE is FINALLY back in Hawaii after i move back to California. SMH.

and the two big matches are 
Cena vs. Nakamura
Lesnar vs. Owens

THEY HAVEN'T BEEN IN HAWAII FOR 8 YEARS AND THEY DECIDE TO HAVE A SHOW AFTER I MOVE


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

I really hope to god that Vince doesn't book that house show. I understand why Nakamura has to lose to Cena or at least the lie they're going to tell themselves here, because it's not about building Nakamura it's about extracting value to add to their main brand in Cena. It's hard not to have misgivings considering that just being in Cena's atmosphere means you'll be booked somewhat poorly. I think that it actually helped Owens in the long run but he's more exception than rule.

It's funny though. WWE has never sold out Sumo Hall. You put Nakamura on a card and you sell it out. 

With Brock and Owens the real concern is that they will make Owens too much of a cowardly heel and just book the Brock match wrong. I mean it should really be about elevating Owens as opposed to getting people to see Brock. I don't mind suplex city storytelling but I hope they allow Owens to tell a story as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

Azeruth said:


>



I don't think he's really going to be able to plead this out. Not sure how Florida is with the IDV crimes but the prosecution has him in a pretty bad spot since they have him for a felony. Rose's lawyer would have to mitigate this case with character references, the professional turmoil he's undergoing, his sister dying of heroin overdose and pretty much anything he can find because it's going to come down to convincing a prosecutor this was an isolated incident he should be punished for. If the tampering wasn't involved he probably would get off with a slap on the wrist but this might call for jail time. They don't even need her as a complaining witness, they already have his statement and that's bad enough.


----------



## Azeruth (May 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think he's really going to be able to plead this out. Not sure how Florida is with the IDV crimes but the prosecution has him in a pretty bad spot since they have him for a felony. Rose's lawyer would have to mitigate this case with character references, the professional turmoil he's undergoing, his sister dying of heroin overdose and pretty much anything he can find because it's going to come down to convincing a prosecutor this was an isolated incident he should be punished for. If the tampering wasn't involved he probably would get off with a slap on the wrist but this might call for jail time. They don't even need her as a complaining witness, they already have his statement and that's bad enough.



WWE just suspended him indefinitely and will be fired if he's convicted.



> *ADAM ROSE-WWE UPDATE*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-11 16:16:00
> In the wake of his arrest this morning, WWE issued the following statement regarding Ray "Adam Rose" Leppan:
> 
> ...




It's also on WWE.com:



> Raymond Leppan (a.k.a Adam Rose) arrested, suspended
> 
> TAMPA, Fla. — Raymond Leppan (a.k.a. WWE Superstar Adam Rose) was arrested at his home this morning by the Hillsborough County Sheriff’s Office in Tampa, Fla.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

I don't know what the actual chances are of a conviction, he's pretty much gotta take a plea. It sounds like they have him on the record for the felony tampering charge so I can't really see him taking this to trial. I mean the majority of these cases don't get that far. It's safe to say he's probably going back to the indies though. I really liked his personal story it's a shame it's at the point where he makes a bad call based on emotion.


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2016)

Brooklyn Brawler was fired.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Made this up during smoke sesh tonight
> 
> Way too early Wrestlemania 33 Card
> 
> ...


Terrible booking

Seth beat brock clean


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Brooklyn Brawler was fired.


You're a few days late with this one, gibbs.


----------



## Gibbs (May 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2016)

What would really be awesome and this is nostalgia speaking is if it turned out Stephanie was Sister Abigail. Would almost be like corporate ministry storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2016)

What the hell??  That was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 12, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What would really be awesome and this is nostalgia speaking is if it turned out Stephanie was Sister Abigail. Would almost be like corporate ministry storyline.



This is actually a really good booking idea and Vince would probably love it if you could get really convoluted and throw in some i*c*st subtext.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 12, 2016)

Bray can totally cut an i*c*st promo


----------



## teddy (May 12, 2016)

i agree. doesn't do much for match variety if too much of the television roster is composed of average height dudes. part of why i'm hoping someone like baron corbin can take off, and why i'm happy to hear big cass is doing well for himself in enzo's abscence. luke harper too though i don't know what he's doing nowadays

now how well these guys are actually booked is another matter


----------



## Gibbs (May 12, 2016)

Doesn't the girl in the pic kinda look like Paige?

@The Juice Man @Kuya @Sauce


----------



## teddy (May 12, 2016)

Here's hoping cody hall is extracting value experience from njpw to be a highlight when he makes his wwe/nxt debut


----------



## SoulTaker (May 12, 2016)

But doesn't Bret want more superheavyweights or some shit like that? I mean I think they're trending in the right direction with Gallows, Cass, and Corbin being 6'7 or taller.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2016)

ted. said:


> i agree. doesn't do much for match variety if too much of the television roster is composed of average height dudes. part of why i'm hoping someone like baron corbin can take off, and why i'm happy to hear big cass is doing well for himself in enzo's abscence. luke harper too though i don't know what he's doing nowadays
> 
> now how well these guys are actually booked is another matter


That era has came and gone. Its the 'average' guys era now.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 12, 2016)

I think Everyman is the politically correct term


----------



## Kuya (May 12, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Terrible booking
> 
> Seth beat brock clean



I rather Seth than Reigns. Keep Reigns AND Cena in the IC title picture for Wrestlemania season please.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 12, 2016)

> As noted, AJ Styles was kept out of the ring on this week's  as he's dealing with some nagging injuries and  wanted him rested for the  match against WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns on May 22nd.
> 
> Styles has now been pulled from this weekend's WWE live events so he can heal and rest up. Styles was scheduled for Friday's show in Greenville, SC; Saturday's show in Raleigh, NC and Sunday's show in Columbia, SC.



Damn, poor AJ


----------



## God Movement (May 12, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I rather Seth than Reigns. Keep Reigns AND Cena in the IC title picture for Wrestlemania season please.



You can't put a guy you're trying to make into THE GUY into the IC Title so soon after winning the World Title. That's ludicrous. If he's going to feud with Cena it has to be over the gold, or no gold.

I mean, really? Seth Rollins thrust right back into the driver seat in the main program against Brock whilst Reigns is feuding with Cena at Summerslam? Seth Rollins isn't the guy, he's A guy to Vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 12, 2016)

I'm surprised and not surprised that they would basically fire him on twitter.


----------



## God Movement (May 12, 2016)

Well, they probably wanted to make a statement that they are in no shape or form associated with him anymore. Anyway, some potential match-ups I want to see/I can imagine seeing at the Slam are:

Brock Lesnar vs Randy Orton (overdue)
AJ Styles vs John Cena
Roman Reigns vs Seth Rollins

Could see Styles and Finn too I guess.

Those are 3 good main events. Not sure they'll stack the card like that though. Personally, I don't want to see Reigns and Cena interact until the road to Mania. Styles and Cena is cool beans though,


----------



## Gibbs (May 12, 2016)

Interesting Dana Brooke debut.,


----------



## Gibbs (May 12, 2016)

Nakamura vs Ambrose?


----------



## God Movement (May 12, 2016)

At Summerslam? Can't see it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2016)

So WWE posted a video of who should have joined WWE and they named New Jack and even had a poster of him facing babygurl 


Guess they want to see babygurl's perfect head get opened right up


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I rather Seth than Reigns. Keep Reigns AND Cena in the IC title picture for Wrestlemania season please.


Seth is a coward heel no way in hell is he beating Brock clean. And the only person at this point who need such a push and win would be Zack Ryder New a Day so they can further cement themselves as the face of the company


----------



## Kuya (May 12, 2016)

Seth Rollins going to be on top of the food chain real soon. Right where he belongs.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So WWE posted a video of who should have joined WWE and they named New Jack and even had a poster of him facing babygurl
> 
> 
> Guess they want to see babygurl's perfect head get opened right up


What is wwe smoking? lol. Pretty sure the last thing they would want is New Jack in their company cutting up their pretty boys.



SoulTaker said:


> I think Everyman is the politically correct term


lol man. I wouldn't mind a superheavyweight guy or two but they just don't have much place in the current wwe landscape. Unless they can magically work.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2016)

Are Gallows and Anderson usually this shitty?


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2016)

What's so shitty about them? I haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2016)

I think i know the answer to this but you do realize that The Club are a better tag team than the Usos, right? Like Anderson is the best worker out of this group of guys and Gallows plays the big man role better than the Usos do the pudgy cruiser/weight gimmick.

Notwithstanding is that the Club is sort of overrated which is probably why you think they are shit, but if you watched their NJPW stuff well the main tag belts aren't the consistent source of work rate that the junior tag titles is. Gallows and Anderson still know how to get up for good matches. Their match against Great Bash Heel is very good stuff and they're consistent 3 star tag guys. They have clunkers though, see their match at Honor Rising against the Briscoes.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 13, 2016)

So apparently Zigglers brother killed a man. Guess wwe should have signed h is crazy ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is wwe smoking? lol. Pretty sure the last thing they would want is New Jack in their company cutting up their pretty boys.
> 
> 
> .



Cole: OH MY GOD NEW JACK STABBED ROMANG REIGNZ!
JBL *laughing*: He's just havin fun Maggle!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

Yeah its a crack pairing if I ever saw one.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 14, 2016)

This shit is motherfucking inconceivable. Like. This is some sort of stunt to save each other's career or some shit because wtf? Like ADR probably lost his virginity before Paige was even born.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2016)

Holy Shit! All of you plebs are trash talking ADR and now he's fucking your goddess!! 

Bow down mortals. ROFL

But wait, I thought Paige was engaged to some rock star or some random dude? What happened lol

Guess, Paige havent tried a mexican hotdog yet. lmao


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This shit is motherfucking inconceivable. Like. This is some sort of stunt to save each other's career or some shit because wtf? Like ADR probably lost his virginity before Paige was even born.


Age is just a numba.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Holy Shit! All of you plebs are trash talking ADR and now he's fucking your goddess!!
> 
> Bow down mortals. ROFL
> 
> ...




I'm the only one that hated on ADR for the longest and everyone here was happy to see him.

Feels nice being right


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2016)

im a Del Rio fan but im still jealous 

anyway, Paige mustve completed her hotdog collection or maybe not? She will probably try an Asian next


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2016)

Meanwhile, Lillian Garcia might be future endeavored, and Supafly is being tested to see if he is mentally fit for a trial..


----------



## The Juice Man (May 14, 2016)

Latest from the dirt sheets.

*Former WWE Championhas been unhappy with his position in the company as he was told he would be given a main event push when he returned last year under a new deal.


It appears most of Del Rio’s issues start with , who has not been up on Del Rio as a person since he was brought back.recognizes Del Rio’s in-ring value but has been rubbed the wrong way by him too many times and doesn’t trust him.has reportedly talked with  about why Del Rio doesn’t deserve a top spot on the card, warning him that Del Rio would just become more of a problem backstage once he gets what he wants.believes Del Rio should not be given any kind of special treatment, power or leverage.


There’s been some concern among talents that Del Rio may leave. We noted this week via The  Observer that one idea discussed for ’s Melissa Santos, if they could sign her, would be to put her with a re-packaged Del Rio as his personal ring announcer. The source who reported this Del Rio story to us last week sent a note after The Observer came out, saying they could be trying to get Del Rio to stay, or at least buttering him up, with a re-package and push. Another source said they wouldn’t be surprised to see a Del Rio vs.WWE World Heavyweight Title feud later this year. It’s no secret Del Rio doesn’t need the money, can get work elsewhere and does not tolerate a lot of politics and backstage mind games. *

I agree 100% with The Nose.

Del Rio isn't worth catering to because he is a proven dud as a failed World champion multiple times.

WWE has a roster that has AJ Styles, Kevin Steen, El Generico, Uhaa Nation etc.

ADR will not be missed.

He wasn't missed the first time he was fired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wtf



Hmm, didn't even know they are currently an item.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

Del Shitto being a little bitch . What a surprise. He's an even worse champ than Miz was.

At least Miz made me feel something


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Meanwhile, Lillian Garcia might be future endeavored, and Supafly is being tested to see if he is mentally fit for a trial..


She ain't going nowhere. Her replacement sucks ass


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirt sheets.
> 
> *Former WWE Championhas been unhappy with his position in the company as he was told he would be given a main event push when he returned last year under a new deal.
> 
> ...


Well I'm moreso on Delrittos side even tho he's a known flop at least he doesn't put up with the bullshit the company puts other talent through. Hopefully they can come together and come up with something that makes him entertaining but meh whatever. Doubtful.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Del Shitto being a little bitch . What a surprise. He's an even worse champ than Miz was.
> 
> At least Miz made me feel something


How is he a little bitch? Because he doesn't bend over for Triple K? I'm glad he doesn't. Even if I'm not a fan of his.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2016)

Sounds like yet another example of HHH pushing out people who weren't developed or pushed under his creative direction.

Kind of happens a lot in different capacities at organizations. Everyone always wants their person.

Sucks that Del Rio's WWE run had to go this way.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> How is he a little bitch? Because he doesn't bend over for Triple K? I'm glad he doesn't. Even if I'm not a fan of his.



Del Rio is a well known politicker.

Word is when he was still in FCW he demanded management that he'd brought to the main roster or he'd walk.

Nose must not like to be given ultimatums.

Like I said before WWE right now has some of the best wrestlers in the world today.

Del Rio isn't even in the top 10 IMO.

ADR is expendable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> How is he a little bitch? Because he doesn't bend over for Triple K? I'm glad he doesn't. Even if I'm not a fan of his.



Because he acts like he's deserving of a ME push. The guys sucks ass and has killed the ME like Sheamus has. 

K is right on this one, he isn't deserving of special treatment. He doesn't bring in THAT much Hispanic viewers, he has no influence as a heel, and isn't a good babyface.  

I get you on defending Miz but this idiot? I don't get it


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Del Rio is a well known politicker.
> 
> Word is when he was still in FCW he demanded management that he'd brought to the main roster or he'd walk.
> 
> ...


lol are you sure you're not just salty Delritto is banging Paige?


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Because he acts like he's deserving of a ME push. The guys sucks ass and has killed the ME like Sheamus has.
> 
> K is right on this one, he isn't deserving of special treatment. He doesn't bring in THAT much Hispanic viewers, he has no influence as a heel, and isn't a good babyface.
> 
> I get you on defending Miz but this idiot? I don't get it


Sorry I like when guys stand up for themselves instead of bending over and taking it from the WWE.Delritto doesn't need WWE and can leave when he wants to. Tbh they don't need him either so they can go either way with this. Delritto shouldn't have to put up with Triple K's bullshit tho. That's where I draw the line. You should read how Triple K treated Ricardo. Disgusting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sorry I like when guys stand up for themselves instead of bending over and taking it from the WWE.Delritto doesn't need WWE and can leave when he wants to. Tbh they don't need him either so they can go either way with this. Delritto shouldn't have to put up with Triple K's bullshit tho.



The thing is Del Rio is also acting like an entitled prick. So honestly he's doing the same thing HHH did except he won't get his way.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing is Del Rio is also acting like an entitled prick. So honestly he's doing the same thing HHH did except he won't get his way.


How is he a prick? Because he wants a push? lol


----------



## The Juice Man (May 14, 2016)

The goddess first love is the BBC.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> How is he a prick? Because he wants a push? lol



Apparently Del Rio lied to many Indie feds on his availability and no showed an event he was advertised to be on and now he has a bad reputation on the Indies.

He's pretty much Mexican Triple H expect he's not that good at politicking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> How is he a prick? Because he wants a push? lol



Besides all the stuff Juice is saying, they have given him a push and it has failed badly every time they've done so. Kevin Owens,  Cesaro, hell even Rusev deserve the push more so than Del  Rio. He's had his time and if he did get it , you'd be tuning out a lot faster.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Besides all the stuff Juice is saying, they have given him a push and it has failed badly every time they've done so. Kevin Owens,  Cesaro, hell even Rusev deserve the push more so than Del  Rio. He's had his time and if he did get it , you'd be tuning out a lot faster.


Meh I can see where you're coming from. No money is in Delritto I can see why Triple Nose doesn't want to invest in him anymore.


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think i know the answer to this but you do realize that The Club are a better tag team than the Usos, right? Like Anderson is the best worker out of this group of guys and Gallows plays the big man role better than the Usos do the pudgy cruiser/weight gimmick.
> 
> Notwithstanding is that the Club is sort of overrated which is probably why you think they are shit, but if you watched their NJPW stuff well the main tag belts aren't the consistent source of work rate that the junior tag titles is. Gallows and Anderson still know how to get up for good matches. Their match against Great Bash Heel is very good stuff and they're consistent 3 star tag guys. They have clunkers though, see their match at Honor Rising against the Briscoes.



Basically every team is more entertaining to watch over the stale Usos right now.

I didn't watch any of their New Japan stuff, so for someone who hasn't watched New Japan (and probably over 90% of WWE viewers as well) Gallows/Anderson haven't impressed me at all. Their intro attack was badass. Other then that, they're not that special. Or WWE has made them out to be that way.

They're basically the equivalent for AJ what the Wyatt Family is for Bray.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2016)

The thing is guys that Del Rio is lucha royalty. The fact is that AAA will take him back or CMLL will want him just because he's an ex-WWE champion and the dude left AAA to ostensibly beat Cena. The problem is that the WWE doesn't know how to market Del Rio as what he is and at the same time get their Mexican draw. Like the lucha heritage means so much less in WWE than it does in pretty much any promotion. This is why Alberto El Patron is superior to Alberto Del Rio despite still being Dos Caras Jr.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2016)

Del Rio should pull a JBL and start a racist, business man playboy gimmick. bring back his limo and personal announcer and start burying asians and blacks 

Del Rio will be a top heel in no time. Once he beats Roman he will be top face = income


----------



## EJ (May 15, 2016)

Here we go:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

Saw Civil War today.

Pretty good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wtf



Yeah the salt is real. Where's Cena when you need him?


----------



## EJ (May 16, 2016)

Wow Del Rio and Paige are dating?


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing is guys that Del Rio is lucha royalty. The fact is that AAA will take him back or CMLL will want him just because he's an ex-WWE champion and the dude left AAA to ostensibly beat Cena. The problem is that the WWE doesn't know how to market Del Rio as what he is and at the same time get their Mexican draw. Like the lucha heritage means so much less in WWE than it does in pretty much any promotion. This is why Alberto El Patron is superior to Alberto Del Rio despite still being Dos Caras Jr.



I agree. I see where H is coming from, but I think Vince and creative didn't know how to use him and other people ugh.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Absolutely, HHH is right for the wrong reasons. It's just that the question of who the onus is on is not cut and dry. To me Del Rio obviously has things he should be doing to fix himself, I think the tree of woe double stomp might be the worst finisher on the roster this side of the DDT that Rollins used before he got the pedigree. The seated superkick is much better. 

Still though it's that Vince can't use the guy because he literally has no idea what lucha is outside of the fact they wear masks that kids will buy.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Shifting gears a little bit I started looking at the cards for Sumo Hall and Oahu. Interesting thing to note is that Oahu is on June 29 and the Japan tour is right after starting July 1. I really hope that WWE does the smart thing and makes both shows a special despite their proximity. 

*Oahu Card*
June 29

-John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura
-Kevin Owens vs Brock Lesnar
-Asuke vs Natalya Neidhart 

*Japan Card*

July 1

– AJ Styles vs. Kevin Owens vs. WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns
– The Usos vs. The Vaudevillains vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson vs. WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day
– Natalya vs. WWE Women’s Champion Charlotte
– Becky Lynch vs. WWE NXT Women’s Champion Asuka
– John Cena vs. Chris Jericho
– Bray Wyatt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
– Titus O’Neil vs. Baron Corbin

July 2

– AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho vs. WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns
– The Vaudevillains vs. WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day
– Becky Lynch vs. WWE Women’s Champion Charlotte
– Natalya vs. NXT Women’s Champion Asuka
– John Cena vs. Kevin Owens
– Bray Wyatt vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
– The Usos vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson
– Dolph Ziggler vs. Baron Corbin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2016)

One of the few times I wish Trips elevates a talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2016)

Obviously if you want to run Del Rio as a heel and for him to get massive reactions, the solution is simple...

...just let him brag about banging Paige ALL THE TIME.

NTR nerd rage will get him more heel heat than Roman.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 16, 2016)

-John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura
-Kevin Owens vs Brock Lesnar
-Asuke vs Natalya Neidhart 

Potential 5 star matches that deserve to be on WM .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2016)

In no universe will Natty Neidhart ever be in a five star match, much less a three star match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

Cena comes back soon 

SAVEUSCENA!


----------



## God Movement (May 16, 2016)

Can't wait till Reigns goes over Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

can't wait till Cena elevates Reigns to NXT level of jobberness


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Ok, let's see how this pre PPV Raw goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

So Usos and Reigns going heel tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

this is how the Usos stay relevant.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

KO screaming he's the worst one when Shane paired him with Miz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

I think I like this new Authority of Shane & Steph.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Welp, Owens's balls were just placed in a vice by Steph.   No walking out on this one.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

KO and Sami are basically a ready made tag team. Dudes basically have matching ring gear too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Lol, now I'm convinced Reigns is going heel when JBL was bringing up his title "defense" at the past Royal Rumble unfair.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Owens"oh my god you are so talented"


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Wow, not even Miz wants to sell for his offense.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Owens is the best


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Heel Jericho's mic work is gold. His segments have been great when he's not wrestling. He just needs to realize he's old and change his ring style. The dude only does yoga but he's sitting here doing his 2008 moveset moving through it with all the fluidity of an SvR animation.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Owens is the best



Best overall character on the entire show. Besides New Day no one is really close to giving the combo of in-ring work and segments.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

They should just give Crews a win streak gimmick and make him look like a big deal that way. He's got the look and the tools to be a great worker, everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Would jericho settle and be a announcer


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Aren't Primo and Epico former tag champs? They're acting like they've never been in the WWE before.

These guys are heels though, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

So "new" heel team beating jobbers.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Legend said:


> Would jericho settle and be a announcer



Probably not. With Fozzy and his podcast he could do one offs and not do all the touring. He doesn't really need to do this, he does it because he genuinely seems to love it or at least the fame. He just needs to adapt his style especially when going up against super athletic guys. His match with Ambrose was decent and probably better than all the AJ matches except for 2 of them largely because he wasn't in there with someone who works that style.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

Few things.......... Jericho has been great as a heel but doesn't change the fact the feud is boring as fuck.

Stop with Roman heel turn they're not gonna do it.

KO will be lost in the shuffle once they bring Cena, Seth , and Randy back to ME to face Roman for most of the year.

Has there been any actual interesting feuds?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

The music for introducing that thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Few things.......... Jericho has been great as a heel but doesn't change the fact the feud is boring as fuck.
> 
> Stop with Roman heel turn they're not gonna do it.
> 
> ...



These segments have been funny as hell. The mic work has been on point between both of them. A lot of these reputable wrestling sites are giving them high marks too. Idk it seems like maybe it's just not your thing as opposed to it being objectively boring.

Didn't you think AJ vs Roman was a bad match too though?

Or you know they could feed Owens to Reigns. Idk how you can consider him lost in the shuffle when there's two mid card belts and they've gone out of there way to give him stuff to do for months now. It's been awhile since he was just another dude breaking up the Taker-Brock brawl.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Nice!Asylum reminds me ofMonsters Ball


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

The fuck is a potted plant doing there.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is a potted plant doing there.


You really have to ask? Its part of Ambrose's gimmick now.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Ominous Music


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

The only thing missing is a TV monitor but knowing Ambrose's history with it, it's best to have that missing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Didn't you think AJ vs Roman was a bad match too though?
> 
> Or you know they could feed Owens to Reigns. Idk how you can consider him lost in the shuffle when there's two mid card belts and they've gone out of there way to give him stuff to do for months now. It's been awhile since he was just another dude breaking up the Taker-Brock brawl.



It was a bad match and I will tell you why. Nothing in the changes the made by authority affected the result. That means no matter what stipulation RomanLOLWIN is gonna happen. Plus the feud has literally sucked the life of any interest for me with AJ. I just see him as the dude who's gonna job again at the next PPV and no heel turns, no 'BULLET CLUB' nothing.  

At least with Owens, he'd mock the shit out of Roman and be more entertaining when he talks. AJ is meh on the mic and Roman sucks.

IC title belt lost meaning when Zack Ryder won it 

Plus US title is viable now?


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2016)

Dana looks fine.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Dana reminds me of a hotter Beth Phoenix


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

I will say that maybe at this point watching WWE isn't fun anymore. It feels like a chore and it's not like I have viable options to watch anything else since I don't have cable and don't like many shows.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Dana Brooke leveled up. I'm pretty sure she still needs to be carried in the ring for the most part but her work in these segments has been pretty good. Too bad Emma's hurt.



Dean Ambrose said:


> It was a bad match and I will tell you why. Nothing in the changes the made by authority affected the result. That means no matter what stipulation RomanLOLWIN is gonna happen. Plus the feud has literally sucked the life of any interest for me with AJ. I just see him as the dude who's gonna job again at the next PPV and no heel turns, no 'BULLET CLUB' nothing.
> 
> At least with Owens, he'd mock the shit out of Roman and be more entertaining when he talks. AJ is meh on the mic and Roman sucks.
> 
> ...



You're crazy off the mark here. Roman lost both times, it's just the champion's advantage. Literally the bailout for 90% of the heel champions we've seen. Even Meltzer thought it was a 3.75 and he hates those types of shenanigans. Stone Cold thought it was a 5 star match. None of these dudes is infallible but it wasn't a bad match by any stretch of the imagination.

AJ really hasn't been that bad on the mic when he's been allowed. The segment today was good.

You realize the only reason you can even say it had meaning is because of Owens. Ryback was the champion before him and was the champion for a mad long time. It still means something.

And the US title is completely viable. It's not like the reputation of these belts has never been rehabbed before.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

What am I watching.  Why is bat shit crazy playing life coach for Darren.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Darren just go to NJPW


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dana Brooke leveled up. I'm pretty sure she still needs to be carried in the ring for the most part but her work in these segments has been pretty good. Too bad Emma's hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give you this but all that superman punch spamming was pretty annoying and so was AJ's flying elbow. The shenanigans were dumb and at the end of the day, it was a dull match. Maybe I sound stupid for my comment but that's how I legit feel about that match. It sucked , nothing was interesting about it and pretty much saw the new AA coming from two miles away.  

I haven't seen the segment.

Ryback was not that good of a wrestler to put value into.  

US title I will give you it has some substance again thanks to Seth and Cena .


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

King of Cheap Pop


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

The hell kind of montage is this?   So the introduction of two guys past their prime in a bizarre team up.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

It took Truth like 12 years but he finally added lyrics to that song.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2016)

This storyline man...so they finally became a team? Took them long enough. I don't think even Booker/Goldust took this long.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll give you this but all that superman punch spamming was pretty annoying and so was AJ's flying elbow. The shenanigans were dumb and at the end of the day, it was a dull match. Maybe I sound stupid for my comment but that's how I legit feel about that match. It sucked , nothing was interesting about it and pretty much saw the new AA coming from two miles away.
> 
> I haven't seen the segment.
> 
> ...



You can think that it was dull or whatever but I probably wouldn't act as though it being a "bad" match is something that's a consensus. It was a great wrestling match and the McMahon stuff didn't really detract from the work, or a result we knew was going to end in Roman retaining. I mean Extreme Rules was being promoted for 22 days after Payback, a lot of us knew they were running this back. 

You're too wrapped up in Roman Reigns being the new Cena.

Ryback is serviceable now, I mean I don't generally find myself excited for his match unless he's got a good foil but he can be surprising. His match with Wyatt with that crazy senton comes to mind. Still KO made the IC title matter after Ryback made it not matter after an 100 day reign no one wants to remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Breezeongo....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Well shit, about half a year for this.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Pretty much any of the moves the Vaudevillains just did is probably a better finisher than the Whirling Dervish.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit, about half a year for this.


Loses their first match. Golden Girls is a more appropriate name for the over the hill team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Loses their first match. Golden Girls is a more appropriate name for the over the hill team.



Does that mean Betty White will be their new manager?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You can think that it was dull or whatever but I probably wouldn't act as though it being a "bad" match is something that's a consensus. It was a great wrestling match and the McMahon stuff didn't really detract from the work, or a result we knew was going to end in Roman retaining. I mean Extreme Rules was being promoted for 22 days after Payback, a lot of us knew they were running this back.
> 
> You're too wrapped up in Roman Reigns being the new Cena.
> 
> Ryback is serviceable now, I mean I don't generally find myself excited for his match unless he's got a good foil but he can be surprising. His match with Wyatt with that crazy senton comes to mind. Still KO made the IC title matter after Ryback made it not matter after an 100 day reign no one wants to remember.



I mean something can be a consensus and still be wrong.  


I can't help it ........ at least at one point in my life I found Cena entertaining 


I will give you his Payback match with Kalisto was pretty damn good


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

Lol, those cheers.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2016)

I thought he was gonna botch that for a second.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

dat sudden death of this convo


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2016)

hahaha this segment is a shitshow .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

What was the point of this segment going on last.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

#GiveDivasAChance

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> #GiveDivasAChance



Why, literally why?  They fuck that movement up when the Divas division became a long high school drama episode.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2016)

.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

#DivasRevolution


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> #BeatingTheDeadHorse



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

I'm not disagreeing, just having a bit of fun. I think the reason the NXT women's division is still so much better is because the women barely talk. It's basically confined to controlled backstage promos for the most part. Yeah they give in-ring promos but it's not a lot.

I think a problem here is that it's Natty and Charlotte which is not special. There's no form of this that they can give that will make it special. 

At the same time I'm not gonna lie and say that Dana Brooke and Emma didn't make me laugh with their head tapping and highhena name calling schtick. I don't know I guess there's a place for it but it doesn't work with these chicks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2016)

Heh, I'm just ribbing you on the last post.   I've seen some of the women's matches on NXT and have been impressed with what I've witness.  My concern is when they are called up to the flagship show and what creative dose with them.  The Divas revolution that Steph wanted could have worked if they didn't have the talent act like high school girls and then are shocked when the crowd turns on them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

So nothing happened?


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2016)

Holy fuck Raw was awful.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So nothing happened?


Pretty much and its the show before Extreme Rules. lol I missed about an hour of raw last night as well as the closing segment between the women and didn't feel like i missed a thing.



Kuya said:


> Holy fuck Raw was awful.


Even my uncle who's a long time fan was thinking about finding something else to watch on monday nights now. When I heard him say that I realized wwe really is chasing away their hardcore fanbase.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I'm just ribbing you on the last post.   I've seen some of the women's matches on NXT and have been impressed with what I've witness.  My concern is when they are called up to the flagship show and what creative dose with them.  The Divas revolution that Steph wanted could have worked if they didn't have the talent act like high school girls and then are shocked when the crowd turns on them.



Yeah because the work isn't inoffensive but the portrayal of these woman as something out of a CW show or a Real Housewives deal is just bad. I think the mean girl gimmick has a place in the division, I mean Sasha, Charlotte, and to a lesser extent Becky all basically streamed that gimmick in NXT and it helped get them over. It's basically what led to the "Sasha's ratchet" and the entire Batman-Superman dynamic of Charlotte and Sasha that made that feud good until they put Sasha in the ring with better workers.

Idk what the right answer is but I think a lot of the problem is that either the writers don't listen or the women are so afraid to speak up they just let them write this shit. This is part of the reason Paige was in the doghouse for so long, though she looks like she's getting rehabbed to be filler until we get Sasha v Charlotte at Summerslam or wherever.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2016)

Not for nothing but go-home PPV Raws usually aren't that good. Nothing can really happen. This is where the multiple PPVs hurts them because 22 days later with basically 3 episodes of Raw ain't gonna build anything substantive. It'll just add to feuds. 

Even then I ain't gonna lie I put Raw on mute and switched over to GSW-OKC and really forgot about Raw. I think they had the Usos vs the Club going up against a crucial stretch of the game and just switching over. Especially the last segment. 

These two chicks with grandma faces who are both in there 30s acting half their age


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not for nothing but go-home PPV Raws usually aren't that good. Nothing can really happen. This is where the multiple PPVs hurts them because 22 days later with basically 3 episodes of Raw ain't gonna build anything substantive. It'll just add to feuds.
> 
> Even then I ain't gonna lie I put Raw on mute and switched over to GSW-OKC and really forgot about Raw. I think they had the Usos vs the Club going up against a crucial stretch of the game and just switching over. Especially the last segment.
> 
> These two chicks with grandma faces who are both in there 30s acting half their age


I knew not to stick around for the final segment and I'm glad I didn't. Last nights raw might have been the worse one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2016)

Honestly, the more I watch this ending skit the more I'm thinking it's towards the Steph/Shane story line rather than the Divas championship story line.  And Ric having to sell that slap.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2016)

I place a lot of the onus on Stephanie because she's a woman. I don't see how they can think this booking works. I mean Charlotte gets heat and is developing but Natalya is so fucking terrible on the mic. I was of the mindset that she was overrated for a really long time. I think she's actually better since she lost weight, not that I think that held back her ring work, and started doing MMA training. I still think her sharpshooter sucks balls.



[S-A-F] said:


> I knew not to stick around for the final segment and I'm glad I didn't. Last nights raw might have been the worse one.



Yeah easily the worst Raw since Shane got back. I've been meaning to track the quality of Raw since he came back but I would say between this one and the go-home show for Payback they're the two worst. 

Sleeping on it I really don't think that segment was ok to go on last. I understand the progress it showcases in there willingness to make the women seem important but Natty is not the one to do that with. No one thinks she's going to win.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I place a lot of the onus on Stephanie because she's a woman. I don't see how they can think this booking works. I mean Charlotte gets heat and is developing but Natalya is so fucking terrible on the mic. I was of the mindset that she was overrated for a really long time. I think she's actually better since she lost weight, not that I think that held back her ring work, and started doing MMA training. I still think her sharpshooter sucks balls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand what they were trying to do and it would have worked were it Sasha in that segment but its hard for me to care about a Nattie match. You just know its a filler feud and nothing more and Nattie isn't entertaining enough to keep it flowing.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2016)

Even Becky would be a better feud because that kind of has the illusion of them pulling the trigger on her. I don't so much mind them holding Sasha back, it makes a ton of sense for them to put her on bigger cards because she's a draw. If anything it helps because the fervor when she does come to feud with Charlotte is going to be crazy, especially if they're in Massachusetts, the roof will be blown off the arena. The problem is that we've seen Natty in this movie so many times before and she always loses to Charlotte. 

How hard is it to just let Paige go out there and do the anti-Diva gimmick now that there isn't a Divas division anymore? Put her in the filler feud and if it doesn't work then go to Natty. Just a terrible way to build Charlotte if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Even my uncle who's a long time fan was thinking about finding something else to watch on monday nights now. When I heard him say that I realized wwe really is chasing away their hardcore fanbase.



I knew this was going to happen the moment my dad who is a "casual" started pissing on Roman.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2016)

@ Check out Kiara Mia for a thick as fuck lady


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> What a throwback. ECW!



Lmao Styles started laughing.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 17, 2016)

Monday's episode of Monday Night Raw saw polarizing numbers, as the first hour increased, and the last two hours dropped, with the third hour going below three million viewers. The show drew an average of 3.19 million viewers, just down 1.5% from s 3.238 million viewers.

For this week's show, the first hour drew 3.376 million viewers, the second hour drew 3.302 million viewers before the final hour dropped 10% to 2.894 million viewers.

RAW was #4 on cable for the night in viewership, behind the NBA Playoffs, the NBA playoffs post-show, and _Love and Hip Hop_, and #4 in the 18-49 demographic, behind the aforementioned shows.

---

Yeah I guess Nattie is gonna lose again and back to the jabronie drive .

It has more to do with Nattie getting buried years after years that no one can take her seriously anymore, doesnt help that her mic skills are still bad.


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2016)

ugh )))) :.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I knew this was going to happen the moment my dad who is a "casual" started pissing on Roman.


Roman just doesn't have that casual appeal you'd think he would bring. At least not for the males.



LordPerucho said:


> .
> 
> It has more to do with Nattie getting buried years after years that no one can take her seriously anymore, doesnt help that her mic skills are still bad.


Pretty much, its sad how she never improved on the stick. Poor Kidd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2016)

Is Roman making it Reign?



[S-A-F] said:


> Roman just doesn't have that casual appeal you'd think he would bring. At least not for the males.



He's a forced badass. What did anyone expect?  

My other casual friends also hate him. That's how you know you fucked up.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2016)

I want to see Roman's reaction when fans chant "YOU CANT WRESTLE!"


----------



## God Movement (May 18, 2016)

I think he'll be alright, seeing as he is still going to walk out champ this Sunday #RomanEmpire


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I think he'll be alright, seeing as he is still going to walk out champ this Sunday #RomanEmpire


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2016)

-  taped the following for tonight's show:

* Nia Jax vs. Bayley
* Carmella vs. Peyton Royce
* Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa vs. Danny Birch and Rob Ryzin
* Austin Aries and a partner of his choosing vs. Blake and Murphy
* NXT Tag Team Champions Chad Gable and Jason Jordan vs. Dash and Dawson

Pretty amazing that they fit all of that into 50-60 minutes and there's usually like at least 2 high quality TV matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2016)

kinda wish I had el rey network so I could do my part and support their ratings


----------



## teddy (May 18, 2016)

shit like this is why i'll continue to have a soft spot for batista


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2016)

LAWL. But I have a soft spot for Dave because he's playing a great Drax.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2016)

Batista going hard on steph without even having to touch her.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2016)

After watching last night's NXT episode I'm unsure how to feel about certain things. For one thing they basically spent an hour just hitting every mark. The Aries tag match was a shit ton of fun. Bayley v Nia Jax might have been the best match with Nia. The setup here is obvious but still it was nice to see her improvement because I really think she's been pretty awful for the most part.

Nakamura makes every NXT episode he's on. I think HHH learned from the whole Hideo Itami thing how to better direct his imports. Nakamura is still working a stiff/snug style. Idk I really thought it was amazing but that might be because Raw was lackluster. I strongly recommend watching it if you want to see just how much better a stripped down version of Raw can be.

Link removed


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2016)

Big match John making moves to become Part time match John.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> After watching last night's NXT episode I'm unsure how to feel about certain things. For one thing they basically spent an hour just hitting every mark. The Aries tag match was a shit ton of fun. Bayley v Nia Jax might have been the best match with Nia. The setup here is obvious but still it was nice to see her improvement because I really think she's been pretty awful for the most part.
> 
> Nakamura makes every NXT episode he's on. I think HHH learned from the whole Hideo Itami thing how to better direct his imports. Nakamura is still working a stiff/snug style. Idk I really thought it was amazing but that might be because Raw was lackluster. I strongly recommend watching it if you want to see just how much better a stripped down version of Raw can be.
> 
> Link removed


Probably check it out in a bit. I notice the quality of NXT has slightly gone down ever since the new writer came on a few weeks ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably check it out in a bit. I notice the quality of NXT has slightly gone down ever since the new writer came on a few weeks ago.



I don't know if those were his shows. Because Ward had given them material, but yeah I think that's fair. I think one issue is that they're sort of reshuffling the deck. They have Aries and Nakamura, the latter who is a bit of a booking problem, then getting ready to sort of build these other chicks. I think they need to go back to having triple threats and fatal four ways like we got with Kidd/Breeze/ Sami/Neville.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2016)

Extreme rules gonna be extreme


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 19, 2016)

Rumor is Vinny Mac becoming an Owens guy. That fat dude charisma is working. Be prepared for Owens Money in the Bank victory followed by Shane feud. Then the face turn heard round the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2016)

Well apparently WWE is planning on pushing Steph's memoir book hard to get her face out there for the general public  as it's pretty much certain that Vince has decided to make Steph the new CEO of the company once he dies or steps down.

In other words,  WWE about to gain their own Dixie Carter


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't know if those were his shows. Because Ward had given them material, but yeah I think that's fair. I think one issue is that they're sort of reshuffling the deck. They have Aries and Nakamura, the latter who is a bit of a booking problem, then getting ready to sort of build these other chicks. I think they need to go back to having triple threats and fatal four ways like we got with Kidd/Breeze/ Sami/Neville.


Nakamura/Cena
Nakamura/Styles
Nakamura/Sami/Owens
Nakamura/Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2016)

They need Nakamura back in NXT GIBBS

They're fresh out of talent that they took from other indie promotions


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nakamura/Cena
> Nakamura/Styles
> Nakamura/Sami/Owens
> Nakamura/Rollins



That's all going to be awesome because I think we're down for most if not all. When I say booking problem I mean he's his own attraction even on the main roster. WWE has never sold out Sumo Hall and then they put Nakamura and Asuka/Kana on the card and finally accomplish that feat. It cost loot to make that Japan trip and Nakamura is the reason why they stand to make money in a bigger venue than they ran last time. 

The dude doesn't really need a belt either but him winning adds automatic prestige to a belt. NXT has never been about stiffing guys to continue feuds either. If Nakamura is not next on deck for the title shot then it's a problem especially after he said he wanted it. So pretty much any outcome where he isn't challenging for the title in Brooklyn is fucked.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Rumor is Vinny Mac becoming an Owens guy. That fat dude charisma is working. Be prepared for Owens Money in the Bank victory followed by Shane feud. Then the face turn heard round the world.


If this is true then Owens has done it. Just wait for him to take it from Reigns.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nakamura/Cena
> Nakamura/Styles
> Nakamura/Sami/Owens
> Nakamura/Rollins



Watch Nakamura lose all those matches


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Rumor is Vinny Mac becoming an Owens guy. That fat dude charisma is working. Be prepared for Owens Money in the Bank victory followed by Shane feud. Then the face turn heard round the world.



Owens has been the best dude on the roster for about 6.5 months now. I remember laughing at a KN post because he tried to say that Ambrose was carrying the product but KO was right there doing great stuffs. 

I like your idea and to be honest I'll be disappointed if we don't get it. KO v Shane could actually be a shit ton of fun if they let KO do a bunch of suplexes.




Dean Ambrose said:


> Well apparently WWE is planning on pushing Steph's memoir book hard to get her face out there for the general public  as it's pretty much certain that Vince has decided to make Steph the new CEO of the company once he dies or steps down.
> 
> In other words,  WWE about to gain their own Dixie Carter



I'm not part of the feminist vanguard or anything but you realize that comparing Stephanie and Dixie Carter because they're both woman in power and heel authority figures is sorta hacky, right? Like you're saying that she's Dixie Carter but the fact is that she's infinitely better than Dixie, like it's not even a fair comparison. One can sort of act and one has given good promos. The other one has basically never had a good moment outside of getting powerbombed through a table for being horrible.

Also this isn't the first time they've put her out there to do media, it's not like this memoir is the impetus for her going around. Her being the Chief Brand Officer has made her the go-to person when they want to try to say hey this isn't as raunchy as the attitude era. On the lead up to Summerslam I actually heard her on a couple of different radio stations up here doing promo via interviews.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not part of the feminist vanguard or anything but you realize that comparing Stephanie and Dixie Carter because they're both woman in power and heel authority figures is sorta hacky, right? Like you're saying that she's Dixie Carter but the fact is that she's infinitely better than Dixie, like it's not even a fair comparison. One can sort of act and one has given good promos. The other one has basically never had a good moment outside of getting powerbombed through a table for being horrible.
> 
> Also this isn't the first time they've put her out there to do media, it's not like this memoir is the impetus for her going around. Her being the Chief Brand Officer has made her the go-to person when they want to try to say hey this isn't as raunchy as the attitude era. On the lead up to Summerslam I actually heard her on a couple of different radio stations up here doing promo via interviews.



Steph does share Dixie's ego though. Let's not act like once in power she's gonna do the right thing cause she proved during the reign of terror that she'll put above her interests over what's best for business. 


You're bashing Dixie for sucking but turn around and praise someone who hasn't done much to actually do any good in the WWE other than continue to promote hypocritical Be a Star campaign. Ain't it a little unfair?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Steph does share Dixie's ego though. Let's not act like once in power she's gonna do the right thing cause she proved during the reign of terror that she'll put above her interests over what's best for business.
> 
> 
> You're bashing Dixie for sucking but turn around and praise someone who hasn't done much to actually do any good in the WWE other than continue to promote hypocritical Be a Star campaign. Ain't it a little unfair?



You're projecting or something here. I never said what she would do once she's in power which is again sort of an unrealistic view of business because them pushing her memoir doesn't mean she's next in line. Not only that the guy who actually runs a popular and well made promotion is her husband and actually does look like a successor because he was given his own fed. 

And again I'm bashing Dixie because she sucks. Stephanie McMahon has had moments of great heelery in the not so distant past. She has shown the ability to be a good heel authority figure when she's not emasculating dudes and tapers it back. Dixie has basically never had a good moment, whatsoever, and gave us the AJ Styles mistress storyline. Like come on this ain't that hard dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're projecting or something here. I never said what she would do once she's in power which is again sort of an unrealistic view of business because them pushing her memoir doesn't mean she's next in line. Not only that the guy who actually runs a popular and well made promotion is her husband and actually does look like a successor because he was given his own fed.
> 
> And again I'm bashing Dixie because she sucks. Stephanie McMahon has had moments of great heelery in the not so distant past. She has shown the ability to be a good heel authority figure when she's not emasculating dudes and tapers it back. Dixie has basically never had a good moment, whatsoever, and gave us the AJ Styles mistress storyline. Like come on this ain't that hard dude.




First off:



> As noted, Stephanie McMahon is currently working on her memoir to be released this September.
> 
> The book is expected to be big news over the next few months as  is hoping to use Stephanie's memoir as a way to really put the spotlight behind her and get her out in front of the general public more.
> 
> ...



They are planning to leave her in charge of the company. Shane's leaving after Summerslam so therefore the rightful ruler to the throne now is Steph.


Secondly Dixie wrote in herself in a lot of storylines and made the people who have massive egos run the place. Just as Steph did for her husband in the Reign of Terror. Who cares if Steph is kayfabe good villain? She's legit killed wrestlers during her writing days .  So no both suck badly in their jobs. That's why Steph's been put as just promotional and commercial part of the product.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> First off:
> 
> They are planning to leave her in charge of the company. Shane's leaving after Summerslam so therefore the rightful ruler to the throne now is Steph.
> 
> ...



In charge of the company could mean a lot of different things. There's multiple aspect to Vince's role as CEO of the company, and title doesn't always denote the same role. Think about the structure of teams with an Executive VP or President of operations and then they have the general manager, like Kenny Williams has with the White Sox. He was originally the general manager then moved up and doesn't have the same role. Even then it's pretty clear that HHH will have a shit ton of input in the booking.

Steph wasn't booking during the Reign of Terror was she? That was mostly contained to Raw in the first portion and the during the second reign of terror Michael Hayes was the head writer for Smackdown where most of that damage was done. I mean when she got the control of the writing team it was like 2008 and her focus was mostly on Raw, wasn't it? If that's the case then do you really think that was Vince letting his 32 year old daughter shoehorn her husband into the title scene, that noted control freak VKM who Heyman has said hates simple biological functions like sneezing because it's out of his control, is letting this go down? Let's apply some levity here. I think you're really underestimating HHH's impact in regards to what the future booking committee will look like. He's running his own fed for a reason. They're not perfect but HHH will probably be in charge of the booking while she does the business aspects. Sure there's overlap but they're supposed to be a team. They're not going in there to get HHH over either so the reign of terror is immaterial.

And in regards to the being bad at their job thing well yeah of course Steph's ability to play a heel matters if you're going to compare her to Dixie. It's a comparison and it's something that she does well that Dixie can't possibly do. Dixie basically has no ability as a businesswoman, booker, or actual talent. Stephanie can check off at least one of those things and I haven't done the research to know if she's a good businesswoman, but the way she sells her shares of company stock knowing she's going to just inherit it back is pretty shrewd.

Long story short, I think the booking committee and the people that Stephanie would be listening to(HHH,Ward) are infinitely better than the people that Vince listens to(Dunn).


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2016)

Fuck man


----------



## Legend (May 21, 2016)

I hope NYC fans travel to North Jersey for Extreme Rules


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> In charge of the company could mean a lot of different things. There's multiple aspect to Vince's role as CEO of the company, and title doesn't always denote the same role. Think about the structure of teams with an Executive VP or President of operations and then they have the general manager, like Kenny Williams has with the White Sox. He was originally the general manager then moved up and doesn't have the same role. Even then it's pretty clear that HHH will have a shit ton of input in the booking.
> 
> Steph wasn't booking during the Reign of Terror was she? That was mostly contained to Raw in the first portion and the during the second reign of terror Michael Hayes was the head writer for Smackdown where most of that damage was done. I mean when she got the control of the writing team it was like 2008 and her focus was mostly on Raw, wasn't it? If that's the case then do you really think that was Vince letting his 32 year old daughter shoehorn her husband into the title scene, that noted control freak VKM who Heyman has said hates simple biological functions like sneezing because it's out of his control, is letting this go down? Let's apply some levity here. I think you're really underestimating HHH's impact in regards to what the future booking committee will look like. He's running his own fed for a reason. They're not perfect but HHH will probably be in charge of the booking while she does the business aspects. Sure there's overlap but they're supposed to be a team. They're not going in there to get HHH over either so the reign of terror is immaterial.
> 
> ...




Dammit you're right 


I still think Steph is someone people should hesitate about still .


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2016)

Stephanie started out on creative in 2001 after she graduated from college.

I think she has a Degree in Communications


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2016)

Legend said:


> I hope NYC fans travel to North Jersey for Extreme Rules



Prudential Center is like 30-40 minutes away from NYC depending on traffic. I'm thinking it'll be a pretty smark crowd.


Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit you're right
> 
> 
> I still think Steph is someone people should hesitate about still .



The way I look at it is that the way she's had her character portrayed on TV with the Tom Phillips and other slapping stuff is what makes people think she'll put herself over at the cost of the wrestler's credibility. Which is valid but I mean the circumstances and everything change when she and by extension HHH are put in charge. I also think that the level of responsibility can change someone just as I'm sure she's wiser from the time that she had the book on Smackdown. I don't think she's a changed person just a smarter one because she's had even more time to take stock of the business. I mean obviously there's shit that I still don't agree with her or HHH on but I think I agree and like their approach to wrestling more than I like McMahon.

Like HHH had the dude who beat the fuck out of Kimbo in his first MMA fight teaching the NXT guys how to throw better strikes because fans are smarter and he wanted to improve the working punches and psychology of the matches. That's one small thing but it really kind of tells you what his thought process is. Same with the Cruiserweight open and Nakamura. 



The Juice Man said:


> Stephanie started out on creative in 2001 after she graduated from college.
> 
> I think she has a Degree in Communications



Graduated in 98 and got a spot in creative in 2002 so it's not like your that far off. I mean her real issue was being in her 30s and thinking she knew more about booking than Heyman. I mean she can't be so dense as to not realize that Heyman was actually in the right after the fact.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2016)

Ok. I knew i was in the ballpark.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Prudential Center is like 30-40 minutes away from NYC depending on traffic. I'm thinking it'll be a pretty smark crowd.
> 
> 
> The way I look at it is that the way she's had her character portrayed on TV with the Tom Phillips and other slapping stuff is what makes people think she'll put herself over at the cost of the wrestler's credibility. Which is valid but I mean the circumstances and everything change when she and by extension HHH are put in charge. I also think that the level of responsibility can change someone just as I'm sure she's wiser from the time that she had the book on Smackdown. I don't think she's a changed person just a smarter one because she's had even more time to take stock of the business. I mean obviously there's shit that I still don't agree with her or HHH on but I think I agree and like their approach to wrestling more than I like McMahon.
> ...



I suppose so. Honestly I do believe Steph will run the business to actually succeed compared to Vince who runs it almost like he wants it to die


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2016)

Crazy fucking spot from BOSJ. Dope match between KUSHIDA and O'Reilly. This other spot is pretty fucking stiff kicks.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

I'm glad Kyle O'Reilly took the best traits from Davey Richards and none of the shitty ones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck man



Fuck. Cody is actually proven to have good matches. This sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Cody's probably been unhappy since the moment they cut off his momentum as Dashing Cody


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

> It was recently reported by Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter thatSasha Banks was being kept out of the ring for storyline reasons. now reports that Sasha was injured at the May 15th  live event in Charlottesville, VA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My god


Fucked up what happened to Sasha, I bet the ref gets fired.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Azeruth (May 22, 2016)

> *AND THE REASON CODY RHODES ASKED FOR HIS RELEASE IS....*
> By Dave Scherer on 2016-05-22 18:08:00
> Cody Rhodes tweeted the following.  I can't say I blame him a bit.  Not even a little bit.  WWE never gave him a real chance, and that's just sad to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

No offense but are we surprised this is the reason? Creative acts about as spoiled brats because they can. WWE has always been a bad workplace.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

I don't blame Cody one bit.

All we need now is for The Jizz to quit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Paige will be the next one that leaves due to how WWE is treating her


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Dolph vs  Baron is on


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

ugh this crowd is gonna be marky tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Corbin getting dat win .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Buusos getting dat heel heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

fucking hell this is awful . The babyfaces are getting boo'd to fuck


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

The NYC/Jersey Crowd in Full Effect


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

man it's so damn odd how the heels get the pop now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Heeey mah bois the Club getting it done. Hopefully AJ does too.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Club needed that win


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Yo JBL they didn't show up the same time as AJ you twit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Also is Camp WWE any good?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Rusev going back to his old gimmick huh?


at least he went full heel on Kalisto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Oh shit Funaki is still around? I miss that guy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

We Want Lana Chants 
But she's right there though?


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

WWE hyping up Lex Luger all of a sudden.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

lmaoooooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Callisto being able to put Rusev in a sleeper hold? Ok WWE.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

good work kalisto trying to elicit SOME kind of response from the crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

bwahahaha Cole made JBL look dumb there


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

lmao i might switch to the bbmw.

decent match
probably should put the belt on someone else altogether


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Damn that Accolade looked brutal AF. Legit looked like he'd break his back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

dat Shane Mcmahon podcast . To tell us he's leaving again


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

Shaemus in BIG MONEY movie .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Can't believe that Sheamus is actually in TMNT. Anyway Vaudevillains should win then feud with Enzo and Cass when the former returns.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

lmaooo wtfff


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Enzo is in the building soooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

I feel for Xavier, Cody was his best friend.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Cena is coming back on memorial day too so gg rusev.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

They're gonna send a bunch of penor pics in his dms'


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

But forreal can we get new, better looking tag titles? Please? They shouldn't look like giant pennies FFS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Vaude villains truly are an old school heel tag team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena is coming back on memorial day too so gg rusev.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

oh shit Consequences Creed is wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Cena also faces Nakamura the following week


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

English vs sheamus who can get skin cancer the fastest in the sun


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

got a feeling new day is going to lose.

EDIT: ok i was wrong, good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Thought they had it.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Whirling Dervish is a weak finisher


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

baby face team using heel tactics to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

There are no heels anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

Shit Balor Club shirt is 24.99 lol.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2016)

@SoulTaker Do you live in NY/NJ ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

No lie looking forward to MITB. Always a hype PPV.
EDIT: Have no idea who'd actually win this one. Could be any of the 4 though I don't want Miz to retain.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena is coming back on memorial day too so gg rusev.


Well Cena can always ruin his relationship with Lana by making her his road chick like he did Kenny


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> There are no heels anymore



there should be


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker Do you live in NY/NJ ?


I do


Lord Trollbias said:


> No lie looking forward to MITB. Always a hype PPV.
> EDIT: Have no idea who'd actually win this one. Could be any of the 4 though I don't want Miz to retain.


Its even better live


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

They might keep Miz as champ to continue the feud. Or maybe put it on Owen.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> I do
> 
> Its even better live


I know you do bro. You are south Jersey. I got a restaurant down in Voorhees/area from you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

JBL was about to bury Owens till HHH told him to shut the fuck up


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> Its even better live


Are you there?


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

lmaoo miz.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I know you do bro. You are south Jersey. I got a restaurant down in Voorhees/area from you.


Im intruiged


Gibbs said:


> Are you there?


No I was saying Money in the Bank is better live


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Lol Zayn taking out Owens right off the bat


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

yep this is a five star match in the making

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

If Owens is out of commission for most of the match, he'll win this IMO.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

Boss slam. Loving the moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

fuck this match is so good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

This will probably be Match of the Night


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

miz holding onto dear life to not go into that again lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

you can't top this match  ......you just can't


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2016)

This was  a great match. miz is goign to retain I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

This is amazing


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Just end Extreme rules with this match and call it a day


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> This was  a great match. miz is goign to retain I think.



You called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Didn't want Miz to retain but I ain't even mad. Defo going to continue the Zayn/Owens feud. Match of the Year candidate?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2016)

Miz so goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

way to always kill a crowd WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Heels are 4-0 so I'm pretty sure that Roman is the lone babyface that is winning


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2016)

Where does Cesaro go after this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Where does Cesaro go after this?



Probably gonna have another feud with Miz this time by themselves at Battleground.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Great Match


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Heels are 4-0 so I'm pretty sure that Roman is the lone babyface that is winning


Poor AJ.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Where does Cesaro go after this?


Quiiting WWE with Cody.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Heels are 4-0 so I'm pretty sure that Roman is the lone babyface that is winning


New Day won though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

I know its minor but I like when wrestlers wear jeans or "street wear" instead of their regular in ring gear for street fights and similar kinds of matches


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Why is Jericho dressed like 1995 rich aristocrat HHH?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Love when Jericho says "you idiot"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

*sigh* this match is so boring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

This match is fucking terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

This match is making me wish Bray Wyatt will appear and pop out of a hologram.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This match is making me wish Bray Wyatt will appear and pop out of a hologram.


I miss Bray


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

FUCK YES THUMBTACKS!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Ambrose 4 for 4 at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Dean being a pussy, selling the pain of ONE thumbtack in his arm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

first Babyface win of the night.

Second if you ignore New Day's heel tactics


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2016)

Jericho gotta have like 70 thumbtacks pulled out of him


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Noelle


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Fuck is Mick's son dressed like a literal clown?


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Bret stole it from Sting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Fucking crying that WWE is even trying to compare that Charlotte-Natalya nonsense to the Montreal Screwjob


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

I hope at least they make Charlotte look strong here.

She kinda needs it with Ric's shenanigans getting old


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck is Mick's son dressed like a literal clown?



That's Noelle's boyfriend.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's Noelle's boyfriend.


Same person no?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

that was really nice and smooth Charlotte holy shit


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Man that Asylum match was a snoozefest.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

Just saw the Beta Ambrose/Jobbericho match.

Those two have zero chemistry with each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

another fucking shenanigans.

Great.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Well, that was stupid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

We can't have ONE match involving her that has a clean finish? NOT EVEN ONE? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Dem Dana Brooke asshots tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

that match was even worse than Ambrose vs Jericho


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We can't have ONE match involving her that has a clean finish? NOT EVEN ONE? Fuck off WWE.


Wait till Balor cost Styles the title .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Wait till Balor cost Styles the title .



Seth Rollins is in the building.

They're doing Shield vs Bullet Club.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Wait till Balor cost Styles the title .


Seth gonna screw over Reigns then take his title back.


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2016)

Dana's cheeks


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Roman still getting them boos


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Vince trying to continue to lie to himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2016)

That Razor's Edge to Sit Up Power Bomb wsa pretty cool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Fuckin' Razor's Edge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

So far a pretty good match. I'd say second best match of the night.

Roman seems like he's legit being lowered in his power level.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Fuck the Usos. Pieces of shits


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

LOLRomanwinz


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Rollins shoulda interfered.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Of course he'd get it with the BS Mid-Air Spear. Don't even know why I'm getting pissed. I knew it'd happen but I'm still fucking pissed.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Bullshit ending but i expected Roman to win lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

JESUS IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

So no title changed hands, man this piece of shit train still rolling


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2016)

New Seth Rollins Shirt!


----------



## Dellinger (May 22, 2016)

The best in the world is back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

Seth is great...until he's forced to cut another promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> The best in the world is back



Daniel Bryan came back?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Nah. If Vince has Roman go over Seth there will be blood. Seth returning has just made him the biggest babyface on the roster. Man deserves his title back.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Brollins


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

Wow he got better in ring attire.....hopefully


----------



## Dellinger (May 22, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan came back?


Daniel is retired,he doesn't count.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> So no title changed hands, man this piece of shit train still rolling


Reigns is holding that belt at least until he beat Punk's reign.

He's not losing it anytime soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

they're basically setting up for Shield triple threat at Mania  

Dean you better get your ass back in NXT and actually practice your wrasslin


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they're basically setting up for Shield triple threat at Mania
> 
> Dean you better get your ass back in NXT and actually practice your wrasslin



I'm still going with Cena/Reigns.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

Reigns drops it at SS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Daniel is retired,he doesn't count.


Cm punk?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm still going with Cena/Reigns.


I will say this I trust your pick more than mine but I do feel there's still that match due to WWE bringing up the fact Dean hasn't won the title at Mania. Not that he's won it at all 


Still Cena vs Reigns will be hilariously entertaining


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I will say this I trust your pick more than mine but I do feel there's still that match due to WWE bringing up the fact Dean hasn't won the title at Mania. Not that he's won it at all
> 
> 
> Still Cena vs Reigns will be hilariously entertaining


Cena would actually get cheered in that scenario


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena would actually get cheered in that scenario



If Cena goes Dr. of Thuganomics, I might cheer him too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Cena goes Dr. of Thuganomics, I might cheer him too


These pipe dreams almost as bad as your Dean main eventing dreams


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2016)

Save Us Seth.

Overall  a weak ppv like I expected it to be going in and those expectations were met.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> These pipe dreams almost as bad as your Dean main eventing dreams


Not as bad as your  posts though


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as bad as your  posts though


I can fix my posts but Dean can't fix his career

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> I can fix my posts but Dean can't fix his career



As you would say 'These pipe dreams are almost as bad as Dean's clotheslines.'


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2016)

And Tyler Black isn't beating BABYGURL.

His destiny is The Nose.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2016)

My friend was like it was a 50/50 split for and against the Usos and Roman, What show was she watching


----------



## EJ (May 23, 2016)

Is Seth Rollins back?

I seriously hope they don't make him a cowardly heel again. But knowing the WWE, they are going to make him feud with AJ Styles while Reigns feuds with Kevin Owens and gets a bunch of wins over him.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2016)

For those who haven't seen cody's statement 


best of luck to him. not remotely surprised that creative played a role in his exit


----------



## God Movement (May 23, 2016)

Great Seth is finally back. Need to put Roman over him to legitimize his title run eve more.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

So what's next for AJ? 


So we're getting Corporate Ray instead of Bully Ray?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

TBH, I didn't even bother with the show. The card was weak and Roman winning was predictable as fuck. Not the least bit excited for Rollins, his first run was shit. And now he'll just put over Reigns. So there's nothing to look forward to. AJ, Sami, KO, and Cesaro... Those guys are the only legit guys right now, and they have nothing for them. They already ruined the Women's Division with this Montreal Screwjob crap. New Day are entertaining, but they're alone not worth investing in this anymore.

Needless to say I'm not renewing next month.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So what's next for AJ?
> 
> 
> So we're getting Corporate Ray instead of Bully Ray?


What's bubba referring to?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's bubba referring to?



The fans shitting on BABYGURL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Fucking sucks that this reality era is also the injury era. And also has the best talent, but creative do not know what to do with them.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

bubba is on his best behavior so they can sign his girl

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> The fans shitting on BABYGURL.


Oh.. what a company tool.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## LordPerucho (May 23, 2016)

Bubba also said the same thing to TNA fans when they were shitting on the product lol.

He is such an asskisser.

That Asylum match felt like I was watching the Kennel from Hell match again .


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)




----------



## teddy (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> TBH, I didn't even bother with the show. The card was weak and Roman winning was predictable as fuck. Not the least bit excited for Rollins, his first run was shit. And now he'll just put over Reigns. So there's nothing to look forward to. AJ, Sami, KO, and Cesaro... Those guys are the only legit guys right now, and they have nothing for them. They already ruined the Women's Division with this Montreal Screwjob crap. New Day are entertaining, but they're alone not worth investing in this anymore.
> 
> Needless to say I'm not renewing next month.


How i've felt for a while now. only caught wrestlemania because it was free and i thought it'd be a decent thing to enjoy with my gf. beyond that i have trouble looking forward to youtube clips let alone whole shows

can't help but look back and chuckle at how my casual watching friend chose a shower over the main event


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Hmm Reigns and Rollins probably gonna go at it for the next two PPV's lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

What if buba actually thinks roman is doing better? Doesn't mean he's a corporate tool.

But I've been enjoying roman a lot lately. It could just be he was paired up with my boy aj..

Hopefully the main event is mitb for the title n it involves Seth n aj and cena, also bray.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2016)

Roman Empire will last forever 

So I hear last night was Jericho's last match for this run. Good. He might be the worst wrestler on the roster atm.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Bubba also said the same thing to TNA fans when they were shitting on the product lol.
> 
> He is such an asskisser.
> 
> That Asylum match felt like I was watching the Kennel from Hell match again .


Yes it was almost that bad. Dean and Jericho should never wrestle each other again. 



ted. said:


> How i've felt for a while now. only caught wrestlemania because it was free and i thought it'd be a decent thing to enjoy with my gf. beyond that i have trouble looking forward to youtube clips let alone whole shows
> 
> can't help but look back and chuckle at how my casual watching friend chose a shower over the main event


Dayum! skipping out on the main event, guess AJ/Reigns has already lost all its appeal for the casuals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Looks like he will last until the next PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

That razor edge by roman was nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Haven't been keeping up with TNA for a bit, but can someone explain to me why the brothers are feuding with each other.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Looks like he will last until the next PPV.



. 

I wish WWE could get into agreement with Kurt already.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Yeah good news is that HHH at least scheduled a meeting with his manager. cancelled but at least it's something .


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Wish Cody was still here


----------



## LordPerucho (May 23, 2016)

Adam Rose got fired.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Didn't know that he was also arrested for felony tampering.


----------



## God (May 23, 2016)

Cant believe how awful this shit is these days.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

I was a little surprised by no significant developments from this ppv except for rollins. i think they should have probably taken the belt off of miz lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What if buba actually thinks roman is doing better? Doesn't mean he's a corporate tool.
> 
> But I've been enjoying roman a lot lately. It could just be he was paired up with my boy aj..
> 
> Hopefully the main event is mitb for the title n it involves Seth n aj and cena, also bray.



What don't you get it,  if you say even something that is 1% in favour of Roman these days you're a corporate shill these days.


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2016)

Roman has been great in this feud btw.

His mic time is limited, he's extremely tolerable to me now.

The only shitty part is we KNOW he's going to win.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I was a little surprised by no significant developments from this ppv except for rollins. i think they should have probably taken the belt off of miz lmao.


I'm ok with Miz having it but I would have been even cooler with them taking it off him and slapping it on The Professional.



LordPerucho said:


> Adam Rose got fired.


Not surprised, sure are a lot of talent leaving tho. Wonder if Ryback will leave next or will wwe give him what he wants?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

So tonight we're probably getting Rollins to start of Raw then going by last night's PPV then.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

It should be

Roman vs Seth vs cena vs bray vs dean vs maybe sheamus or Del Rio

Hopefully Seth wins realistically its Roman

Then 

For the mitb

It should be


AJ Styles vs KO vs Sami vs Corbin vs ziggler vs sheamus or Del Rio

KO or aj would be the winner 
I feel Cesaro should finally get the title from miz so he should be excluded from the matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> What don't you get it,  if you say even something that is 1% in favour of Roman these days you're a corporate shill these days.



Calling people out for chanting at a show that they paid for and saying that "they suck" *is *being a corporate shill. Absolutely has nothing to do with Roman in this situation. It's just like when the commentary team were pissing on people for chanting Punk's name.


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dayum! skipping out on the main event, guess AJ/Reigns has already lost all its appeal for the casuals.


More like triple k/roman. was sitting there watching that match thinking she must be a seer for having the foresight to skip on it


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It should be
> 
> Roman vs Seth vs cena vs bray vs dean vs maybe sheamus or Del Rio



Nah Cena is coming back on Memorial day.  he's going to be Captain america super hero who once again destroys Rusev to take the US championship


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Calling people out for chanting at a show that they paid for and saying that "they suck" *is *being a corporate shill. Absolutely has nothing to do with Roman in this situation. It's just like when the commentary team were pissing on people for chanting Punk's name.



But everyone on the internet gets mad when fans randomly chant cm punk from what I see... I don't see them using the they payed for their tickets argument there.


Maybe bubba sees how hard roman has been working and maybe he's a friend of romans. It probably pisses him off to see roman do something dope and then have fans chant you still suck.


Not on either side I don't want roman as champ but its stupid to see whenever someone defends roman they get accused of a wwe ass kisser.


But I slowly see fans giving roman credit. I seen Foley's blog giving Roman credit on wrestling inc n I expected mick to get shitted on but a lot of the top comments are actually agreeing that he's improving in the ring.

He's literally going to be cena it seems. Some fans will stop hating him and give him credit when its due and others will just simply hate him accusing him of burying talent being carried every match and anyone who defends him Is little jimmy Wwe asskisser Stan.


Just part of the wrestling experience as a fan now I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2016)

The only person that deserved a "You can't wrestle" chant these days is fat Jericho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But everyone on the internet gets mad when fans randomly chant cm punk from what I see... I don't see them using the they payed for their tickets argument there.
> 
> 
> Maybe bubba sees how hard roman has been working and maybe he's a friend of romans. It probably pisses him off to see roman do something dope and then have fans chant you still suck.
> ...



It doesn't change how Bubba is in the wrong here. Fans have been hypocritical for a while now. He's not defending Roman, he's calling out the fans. Big difference.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2016)

Chanting "You still suck" at Roman when he does something awesome is just the nerds' way of reaffirming that their little strawman argument hasn't been torn into a million pieces and that they are still indeed "cool" because they have such an edgy opinion towards their source of rage.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

i dont they way the fans treat Roman is personal, its more about how he is presented to us. If there was a shield reunion at SummerSlam he would have all of his fans again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2016)

It's all bandwagoning and trying to fit in with the rest of the crowd imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Never forget Royal Rumble 2014, people wanted Roman to win. It's not blind hate and it's not bandwagoning. It's forced build vs. organic build.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

I liked Roman a lot more previously, I dont hate him, I prefer him as a tweener like he is now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2016)

It's organic bandwagoning.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

The asylum match is kind of a necessary evolution for the cage match. The door spot is one of the worst things in wrestling, they need to retire that shit. PPV was pretty good. The only really really egregiously shitty match was the Asylum match. The IC match and AJ/Roman were both great matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Never forget Royal Rumble 2014, people wanted Roman to win. It's not blind hate and it's not bandwagoning. It's forced build vs. organic build.



Ugh this argument. It's because Bootista was gonna win the rumble and people were pissed off about Daniel. Why is that argument still being used?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

So it had nothing to do with the fact he was over? Come on now he was the hot tag of the most over faction of the decade. People were so pissed about DB they booed Rey Mysterio, but were backing Roman. It's a valid argument.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Starting off Raw with Rollins.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Why am I actually happy to see Seth back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So it had nothing to do with the fact he was over? Come on now he was the hot tag of the most over faction of the decade. People were so pissed about DB they booed Rey Mysterio, but were backing Roman. It's a valid argument.



Man we're really doing this. I have given Roman props for what he does deserve, but that 'over' wasn't due to Roman but due to circumstances. If you want to pretend that was Roman then go ahead and do so but that time he was being cheered due to the stuff going on. OH and Rey got boo'd because people thought DB was the final entrant or hoping he would be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Those "Thank you Rollins" chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

It's funny as hell that they pretty say the days of heels getting booed and faces getting cheered are gone but they're probably pissed as hell that Roman could never garner this reaction because they refuse to have him be a heel. This is how the crowd makes you face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

forcing Seth to be heel to make roman babyface.

Yep


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

They are booing him now until a certain entrance theme starts.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

lmao Rollins going hard to get heat.

insulting people's state of existence.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Now we can have a AJ/Rollins match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Yep this is so fucking stupid already. Won't turn Roman heel, won't make Seth babyface. I love how big of a mess this shit is


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Shane o-MAC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

CHICKEN.SHIT.HEEL.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

They wish that Rollins could get Reigns' heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Shane getting better pop than the face of the company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Shane legit the most over McMahon. That's including Trips.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

What a wonderful Shield reunion.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

I bet Dean Ambrose wins MiTB


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Hmmm they might have AJ win MiTB to keep him in the title picture.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Heh, what are the chances that Dean gets the MitB case and we get a Shield three way at WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What a wonderful Shield reunion.



I know right. 

These three revolutionized the industry as GOAT three man team


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2016)

Cesaro vs. Miz
Apollo vs. Jericho
Dean vs. Ziggler
Owens vs. AJ
Zayn vs. Sheamus

qualifying matches for money in the bank


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know right.
> 
> These *Two *revolutionized the industry as GOAT *Two* man team



Fixed


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2016)

Owens should win the briefcase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Glad to know that Rhodes hated the character they gave him lol. I guess they tried to make him more marketable by having glove/facepaint etc. Maybe they were hoping the kids would start doing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fixed




I was adding Shane to the group cause of how GOAT he is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Cesaro vs. Miz
> Apollo vs. Jericho
> Dean vs. Ziggler
> Owens vs. AJ
> ...



Cesaro, Apollo, Dean, AJ, and Zayn.

Jericho leaves, Miz vs. Owens for the IC title, and Sheamus vs. Ziggler?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was adding Shane to the group cause of how GOAT he is



I have to admit. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

So will Rocksteady qualify this time round?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I have to admit. That doesn't make sense.



Oh well failed joke was failed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Sami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Damn it. I should be playing Overwatch. But tonight's card isn't too bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn it. I should be playing Overwatch. But tonight's card isn't too bad.



How is Overwatch? I'm considering getting it.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Glad to know that Rhodes hated the character they gave him lol. I guess they tried to make him more marketable by having glove/facepaint etc. Maybe they were hoping the kids would start doing it.



What's actually more disturbing is that when Dusty died and everyone wanted Cody back he made it seem like Stardust was a tribute to Dusty. It'd be pretty messed up if they basically made him say that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

lol "the veteran" sheamus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How is Overwatch? I'm considering getting it.



Pretty good. Hella fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Hmm, so Sheamus gets a taste of what he's been finishing the talent off with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pretty good. Hella fun.



Kewl. I've been bored with my games other than the new DLC for Fallout so I was looking for something to do


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Feel like that was Sheamus' first good match since the cage match with Roman. Sami and him have good chemistry, better than what Sheamus was even doing with Neville.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Oh no. A losing streak angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Hmm, did commentary ever bring up League of Nations at anytime during that match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

they probably written Shame us off tv to go promote TMNT .


Also it's been a while since I saw Sami actually win a match


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Damn they needed to simplify his script...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

DAT'S A HATE CRIME SHAME US!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Yeah Apollo can't speak for shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Sheamus getting ready to be Heel Ziggler with more credible wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Lol, welp that at least keeps Sheamus in the story lines somehow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

New Day


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah Apollo can't speak for shit.



He's probably got the most potential if you look at him based on a combo of what WWE values and wrestling fans value but he's overrated right now. I think he's going to be great once he finds his footing.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

This is where Enzo shows back up, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Is it Francesca's birthday?


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

lmao this social outcasts theme is hilarious. I still can't believe they actually did that...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Wrestling God afraid of cake in face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

damn I was kinda hoping they would throw the cake at JBL


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Social Outcast trying to be relevant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

This feud can be entertaining. I'm all for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Got a chuckle out of me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Well so much for that feud.    And Heath takes the cake at the end.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Double layer ice-cream cake. Legit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Fuck. Big E is a smearer


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

I thought Big E was about to Big Eat


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Miz has definitely banged out Maryse while she was wearing that wrestling outfit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

That was disgraceful on WWE creative. 


So I'm guessing Cesaro gets to qualify in compensation for the loss last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Miz is lit.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Ugh that was bad lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Maryse can't talk for shit.

I will give it up and say Miz is making me hate him in the heelish old school way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

At least Maryse gets the reaction. 

Spammin those DPs.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Maryse is so sexy


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Miz really does have a charmed life. Goes from corn fed racist kid, to probably seeing Coral's tithes, to banging out Trishelle, to getting to the E, to winning the belt, and marrying a fucking model. Dude should throw that in his promos to get heat from millenials.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Maryse is so sexy



Sexier than Natty and Charlotte but she's basically denim Lana level.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

KO vs styles main events and fin debut?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz really does have a charmed life. Goes from corn fed racist kid, to probably seeing Coral's tithes, to banging out Trishelle, to getting to the E, to winning the belt, and marrying a fucking model. Dude should throw that in his promos to get heat from millenials.


  


I hate him even more now


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

I have a question. Moreso a what if.

If you guys had won the WWE title , who would you feud after Mania?

Would you get a manager?


What type of wrestler personality would you be ?


Just a conversation question here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

So who's the potential guy that's going to be going after Miz's belt then?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Really good TV match. These tournaments/qualifying match type set up shows have really helped these Raws out. That's really been the thing missing from the go-home shows too. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I hate him even more now



He wasn't racist so much as his family was from a small town and just had really ignorant and bigoted views. He wasn't racist himself he was just ignorant and quickly cleaned his act up.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who's the potential guy that's going to be going after Miz's belt then?



Styles and you put the MitB on Owens and don't need to worry about him not having a belt for an entire year.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Also WWE needs to be honest with itself and load up the fuck outta this MitB card. It's basically been the 3rd most important PPV since Punk and Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He wasn't racist so much as his family was from a small town and just had really ignorant and bigoted views. He wasn't racist himself he was just ignorant and quickly cleaned his act up.



Nah dude I mean his great lifestyle. I'm kinda jealous


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah dude I mean his great lifestyle. I'm kinda jealous



If it makes you feel any better he really is a life long fan. He's been the Miz since he was on the Real World. It's basically like Foley being Dude Love.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

I feel like styles not being in the mitb is a disgrace unless Finn comes out


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If it makes you feel any better he really is a life long fan. He's been the Miz since he was on the Real World. It's basically like Foley being Dude Love.


I didn't know that actually.

Honestly I do appreciate that he's making me hate him as a heel should.

KO is a fantastic heel, so good that I can't hate him 

That's why it's nice to see a hateable heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like styles not being in the mitb is a disgrace unless Finn comes out



Owens not being in the mitb is a disgrace too. It really shouldn't be a one or the other proposition either. Would much rather AJ in there than Crews or Jericho.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Crews completely no selling the Sheamus attack


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Owens not being in the mitb is a disgrace too. It really shouldn't be a one or the other proposition either. Would much rather AJ in there than Crews or Jericho.



Like I said if Finn debuts there's no complain but aj taking another clean pin is another step closer to make him feeling like another guy... Him winning ic will be dope but Just the bad after taste until then


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Why crews personality so stale

He got that I'm at work so I'm a use this voice but then when I'm around friends I say what up with where the hoes at voice


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Crews completely no selling the Sheamus attack


Lol, yeah I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Crews completely no selling the Sheamus attack



WWE can only book faces one of two ways: a) underdog beating the odds b) tough guy/superman beating the odds


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Wow, that was botched.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Was that Crews first loss?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Crews released next time wwe needs to trim some fat 


And I thought you guys reported y2j was gone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Crews released next time wwe needs to trim some fat
> 
> 
> And I thought you guys reported y2j was gone



Guess he's doing one more PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

I don't understand that decision even if you make it under the guise that Jericho is the veteran WWE guy so he can direct traffic in the mitb match. He's so limited athletically that it looks terrible when you put him next to actual guys who can work the proper pace to make cruiserweight stuff look good.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Yea the Jericho stuff actually trickled down as he was gone then 1 more PPV before Raw even started.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I have a question. Moreso a what if.
> 
> If you guys had won the WWE title , who would you feud after Mania?
> 
> ...


I'd like a valet & and a Manager
Valet could be Eva Marie, Manager could be Heyman, or even JBL.

I'd prefer to feud with AJ Styles or Cesaro. (me as a heel obviously)


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

This is sooo lame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

lol what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

What's the point of making Darren Young great again if this makes him look silly.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Giving Cena's gay black doppleganger the Donald Trump gimmick with Bob Backlund is actually the best thing creative has done on there own in mad long time.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

END THIS FUCKING FEUD PLEASE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Corbin and Crews need managers ASAP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I'd like a valet & and a Manager
> Valet could be Eva Marie, Manager could be Heyman, or even JBL.
> 
> I'd prefer to feud with AJ Styles or Cesaro. (me as a heel obviously)



You could have valets? 

JBL would be a good manager I'd like to think.


Good choices


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Tbh Corbin's one liner game is pretty stronk. He's got the potential to be really great on the mic, especially with the way he does his gimmick. He's probably going to get the push sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Enzoooooo


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Enzo's back!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Yessssss


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Enzooooooo


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Honestly these guys are probably the most over act in the company. Like this has been one of the reasons I've said Raw has been good more often than not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

So they are still going to feud with the Dudley Boys then.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Enzo is looney.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

R-e-recycling but it's alright great promo. Now destroy the Dudleys on that collision course with the New Day


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So they are still going to feud with the Dudley Boys then.



I'm pretty sure this is Ryan Ward's angle. Usually on NXT they'll have the tag teams go and beat established talent or run through a jobber team. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if next week Enzo and Cass destroy the Social Outcast and then New Day gets the Dudleyz. I just don't see how they can keep the two of them away from each other. There's no one else for New Day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Ryan Ward's angle. Usually on NXT they'll have the tag teams go and beat established talent or run through a jobber team. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if next week Enzo and Cass destroy the Social Outcast and then New Day gets the Dudleyz. I just don't see how they can keep the two of them away from each other. There's no one else for New Day.



Well there's always the Usos and the Club but they are in a feud with each other at the moment so I guess you are correct on this.   Actually how many tag teams are there on the roster that are still active?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Single match. Womp womp.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Los Matadors.
Lucha Dragons
Primetime Playas
Golden Truth
Brothers of Destruction


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

finally eno returns! so how was the first hour of raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Los Matadors.
> Lucha Dragons
> Primetime Playas
> Golden Truth
> Brothers of Destruction



Brothers of Destruction? Come on Gibbs stahp.



Enzo vs New Day should be a Summerslam match.   Don't waste it on Battleground


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> finally eno returns! so how was the first hour of raw?



Rollins tries to get heat, gets booed for it, then gets cheered once Roman's music hits.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> finally eno returns! so how was the first hour of raw?



Sami, Cesaro, New Day, and Miz have been cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Stop it Ric.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Damn when they start hiring brazzers porn stars


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

What did ric even say guys


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Dana reminds me of a ring rat


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Here comes the break up


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Legend said:


> Dana reminds me of a ring rat



She's fucking Ziggler if that counts. They may have gone to college together though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Lol, Ric being given the boot.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Charlotte's right. Ric, Hogan, etc.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Imagine if Ric manages Becky


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Can hear those remotes clicking to the next channel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

So she listened to Dr. Phil after all.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

This is some sick twisted shit. Who the hell writes this


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

what the fucckkk lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

This angle is terrible and grandma faced Charlotte just admitted she was 30. She can get heat without being terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Meh. Ric's probably too drunk to realize what's going on.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She's fucking Ziggler if that counts. They may have gone to college together though.


Ziggles has interesting taste in women, i wouldnt turn Dana down after seeing her nudes


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Dad I wished you died in the womb

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

Legend said:


> Ziggles has interesting taste in women, i wouldnt turn Dana down after seeing her nudes


Her cheeks probably can clap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Raws going by fast


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Her cheeks probably can clap.


Yep


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rollins tries to get heat, gets booed for it, then gets cheered once Roman's music hits.





kurisu said:


> Sami, Cesaro, New Day, and Miz have been cool.


Sounds like I missed some decent stuff, i was knocked out again. I should really stop napping right before raw.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn when they start hiring brazzers porn stars


yoooo


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2016)

Ghost of Goto's past v Ghost of Goto's present right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Hmm, so Marky Mark is having a film he starred in turned into a TV series.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Someone told me Del Rio used to fuck charollete

Are these females seeing charisma we don't see


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

I hope Ziggler wins yo.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Maryse said Miz has Charisma earlier, I laughed


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

17 years ago today


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> 17 years ago today



Worst part is he and Austin never repaired their problems .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

Well Dean goes on to MitB while Ziggler gets to feud more with Corbin.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

I expected a run in

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

oh wow they back at it with that lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

What in the world happen to Arn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Dean goes on to MitB while Ziggler gets to feud more with Corbin.




b-but Corbin won though


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2016)

I wonder if Dana is Ziggler's only solace to jobbing


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

and here we go


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2016)

So Styles giving props to Roman.  

And the Club showing a crack in their friendships.


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2016)

Now let me tell you guys about Roman Reigns a bit.

Roman is a great man, fierce competitor. Absolutely brilliant that Roman Reigns is.

I've never fought a man like Roman before, a physical specimen beyond compare.

Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Balor Club Incoming


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

hmm has aj give reigns prompts

begins to separate his brand from what he did before the e

does it slowly through a storylline

>lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

crowd not being up for AJ vs Owens


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2016)

Wait, but how can we have this match start before Kevin Owens gives us his opinion about Roman Reigns?


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

Headlock Master


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

having to remind JBL that KO doesn't like Cole


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

lol crowd quiet af. thanks wwe for making aj lose on every big ppv <_<

lets hope the crowd wakes up a bit lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

See all that goofy shit they did with aj for Roman annoying....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

fucking hell 

Ko vs Cole feud is gonna last as long as Sami vs KO


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

a fucking j lmao. holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

goddamn AJ and KO are athletic as fuck


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2016)

that was a shocker.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2016)

Wow was not expecting Aj to lose. WTFFFF.


KO needs the win far more than AJ so it makes some kind of sense I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Clean win!?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Hope Vince has a heart attack


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2016)

wow a clean match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2016)

AJ styles rep is very hurt right now. Maybe he gets a second shot to be in it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2016)

Have a feeling that AJ needed to be protected that's his 4th major loss in a row. Should've gone with a dirty win. Club interfering or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Vince need a stroke tbh


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2016)

What did MIz do on raw?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2016)

Stab Vince needs to be the new ppv name


----------



## The Juice Man (May 23, 2016)

Sucks for AJ but Kevin Steen doe.


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2016)

War Games.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2016)

At least KO won against aj.
Real can recognize real

Just sucks to see aj lose.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 24, 2016)

Yeah I'll never complain about a clean KO win but that's pretty unfortunate for AJ. And man the crowd shit on a pretty damn solid match there.

Probably keeping AJ out of the MITB match to work a break-up angle with his boys, and I don't like where that's going honestly. Buuuut KO could very well win MITB, so I guess I'll have to take the good and the bad.

Out of that field so far I only see KO and Dean as possible winners, and if Dean wins


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2016)

i can see Balor being set up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2016)

People bitch about KO never winning....people bitch about KO winning.


----------



## God Movement (May 24, 2016)

Kevin Owens is pretty protected. He lost his title in a match where anyone could win. He beat Zayn clean, Zayn tried to get his revenge and got his ass whooped again. Beat AJ Styles clean on RAW.

He's at the pinnacle of the mid card.


----------



## God Movement (May 24, 2016)

Also, Enzo has boatloads of charisma


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2016)

It's a bad move to have midcarder Kevin Owens beat AJ whose already losing a bit and was just main eventing. I understand that KO should be iin the match,  but they should have protected Style by giving him a dirty win. KO is the guy that lost to a hurt Cesaro when he returned and lost to a hurt Ambrose on Smackdown after he got attacked by Lesnar.

Best move was to just not have this match. He didnt get buried but he did get knocked back down to 50/50 land


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2016)

If Balor beats AJ, even with a dirty win. AJ pretty much gets knocked down to high midcard territory. It doesn't help that his Mainevent run is/was short lived.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

It's really not the end of the world for AJ. Not a lot of guys are expected to headline and sell these PPVs 6 months into their tenure. He really doesn't need much protection, AJ can win 2 feuds in a row and it would automatically rehab his position. Even then it's pretty obvious he's the utility main eventer and he's probably better for the role than Ambrose was. Miz needs a match and AJ needs a match, have him beat or chase Miz then you can make a big deal of him winning the same championship that all the greats have won. 

Guys can't stay in their top spots forever unless they're Cena/Roman/the face of the company. I mean even Orton has moved down the card. Look at what just happened to Sheamus. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if they move Rollins down after the Roman feud and we get AJ/Rollins. 

Idk it's like a few guys have said already it's stupid to complain about AJ losing if it means KO winning. KO has been here for a year longer and as great as AJ is as evolutionary HBK, KO has been the best heel on the roster for 6-8 months now. Get that man the mitb. His heel gimmick is better with a trophy.


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2016)

Super slow here but just realized that AJ's loss plays into the promo before the fight started. And actually may set the foundation for a heelish Balor Club.


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2016)

Honest to god, I find Miz and Jericho better heels than Owens


----------



## God Movement (May 24, 2016)

Miz is a main eventer. That much is very clear.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

The degree of difficulty for Jericho and Miz to be heels really isn't that tough though. Jericho had a bunch of heat as the dead-end NJPW dad of the roster during his last face run then the "back of the bus" comment which got misconstrued. It's kind of obvious that Jericho started watching his old material because this new heel persona is a fusion of the 2008 Jericho(is that the HBK feud year?) and the 1998 Nitro Jericho.

Then with the Miz he's not exactly a work horse and he's perceived as a WWE guy who gets spots above more talented people. He can consistently draw heat because he's annoying. There's mitigating factors there.

Owens is one of the best in ring workers and promo men on the roster. The crowd loves him and wants to chant Fight Owens Fight but the dude controls them at every single juncture. Chinlock city, headlock master, all of these things he does to purposefully piss people off and maintain his heat while throwing double jump moonsaults and frog splashes. The guy makes people pop and is immediately able to get them to turn on him. It's the same reason Rollins is such an amazing heel.


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2016)

but those things don't piss off people, he's being cute and funny, making people laugh. He's just doing all these inside jokes that make people love him. If he was  a face, cool, but as a heel, that's not cool in my book. I know it's an age where it's hard to be a real heel, but it just looks like KO isn't trying to me.

Dude's just trying to entertain.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

Kenju said:


> but those things don't piss off people, he's being cute and funny, making people laugh. He's just doing all these inside jokes that make people love him. If he was  a face, cool, but as a heel, that's not cool in my book. I know it's an age where it's hard to be a real heel, but it just looks like KO isn't trying to me.
> 
> Dude's just trying to entertain.



Idk about that. When Owens goes into those rest holds and just jaws at the crowd he gets heat. The entire reason for doing it originally was to get boos and he did. I mean refer back to the promo he cut on Full Sail or even the promo he cut at the live event when him and Styles tore the roof off the place. Dude praised Styles and was able to flip the heel switch and get the crowd to boo him. Kevin Owens gimmick is basically that he's the worst person to ever live, which is consequently Charlotte's gimmick, but Owens subverts that shit and makes his motivations about feeding his family. Idk mang, Owens is easily the best heel they have. There's more to being a heel than doing moves that pops crowds and still getting booed but god damn is it amazing to see this chunky ass dude pull it off.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2016)

Like Styles had any chance of beating BABYGURL.

This is the same guy that jobbed to Y2Jobber twice.

Vince clearly doesn't care who AJ Styles is.

Just another guy to feed to Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Like Styles had any chance of beating BABYGURL.
> 
> This is the same guy that jobbed to Y2Jobber twice.
> 
> ...



As cynical as the pov is there's not a lot wrong but I think there needs to be an adjustment. Vince cares about who AJ is, he just doesn't give a darn about who he was. I mean the treatment of the Styles Clash is evidence of this although part of that is probably AJ and the road agent for the Jericho series. Even then losing to Jericho is worse to us than it is to Vince.

These dudes are obviously getting fed to Roman, I think we discussed doomsday scenarios like 2 months ago when AJ got the number 1 contender slot and it became clear they were going to try to turn the crowd by putting Roman in high work rate programs. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if Roman breaks Punk's reign because they still need to get that off the history books. Give him a year long run and have him go over Cena at Mania is a perfectly obvious Vince plan,


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2016)

Im curious what cenas role is going forward beyond rusev again


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2016)

so in the main event, either Roman retains in a screwy finish and they continue or Roman retains clean, because it's still too early for his title reign to end


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2016)

Only reason AJ can have his cred back is because he has the Bryan aura. You can't touch that. But I was merely talking about his current status and how WWE views him and not about his overall cred. Those two things were never synonymous with each other in the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> Im curious what cenas role is going forward beyond rusev again



Put him back in the midcard work rate spot and then give the angle a proper payoff? 



Kenju said:


> so in the main event, either Roman retains in a screwy finish and they continue or Roman retains clean, because it's still too early for his title reign to end



I think Seth cheats and still loses. I don't think this feud ends at MitB, probably runs through Battleground and Roman wins again till his next real feud starts up. Maybe they run back Lesnar for Summerslam.



kurisu said:


> Only reason AJ can have his cred back is because he has the Bryan aura. You can't touch that. But I was merely talking about his current status and how WWE views him and not about his overall cred. Those two things were never synonymous with each other in the WWE.



Yeah it's really similar to Cesaro in that he can win a match or two and get you to believe they'll do something with him. You're right about the view thing because Jericho is a perfect example of our view and WWE's view. I still don't think they view AJ that poorly, he's basically in a similar spot to where Ambrose was when Roman was nursing his nose job. He's the utility main eventer, has instant credibility, and whose work rate legitimizes himself and his opponent. He was bumping for Roman like the evolved form of HBK. 

I also think the amount of times AJ went at the IC title on the live shows kind of goes to show that he's going to get a run there at some point. I think AJ is probably one of the 10 dudes they view as a real asset. He went from the limbo of the Jericho feud right into the main event for a reason. His loss came to the top "babyface" and the guy whose ostensibly the top heel in the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Like Styles had any chance of beating BABYGURL.
> 
> This is the same guy that jobbed to Y2Jobber twice.
> 
> ...



Yeah they doing the same thing with Cesaro too smh. He took the pin for Miz.


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2016)

Thoughts on a Women's MitB match?


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Thoughts on a Women's MitB match?



Not sure. I don't think they have enough of the right girls up to work that match in the way it would have to be done. Sasha, Becky, Natty, Charlotte, Paige, and then you have Bailey who looks like she's about to leave NXT for the main roster pretty soon. I guess my issue kind of stems from the fact that to me it's not that interesting unless more girls who can work high flyer styles are apart of the match. The only real powerhouse diva with legitimacy that they have is Nia Jax so they don't even have the big woman frame for the match. 

I'd prefer a singles ladder match so some of the girls get familiarity working that type of match then maybe seeing a MitB but it just seems like a recipe for disaster, especially if they don't call up Sara Del Rey to book it for a one off.



Raiden said:


> Yeah they doing the same thing with Cesaro too smh. He took the pin for Miz.



They often times start and stop with Cesaro but him taking the pin for Miz wasn't really putting Miz over him it was putting Sami over him. He pinned Miz the next night and firmly established what KO had been putting over previously which was that Miz is the worst one of those 4.


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not sure. I don't think they have enough of the right girls up to work that match in the way it would have to be done. Sasha, Becky, Natty, Charlotte, Paige, and then you have Bailey who looks like she's about to leave NXT for the main roster pretty soon. I guess my issue kind of stems from the fact that to me it's not that interesting unless more girls who can work high flyer styles are apart of the match. The only real powerhouse diva with legitimacy that they have is Nia Jax so they don't even have the big woman frame for the match.
> 
> I'd prefer a singles ladder match so some of the girls get familiarity working that type of match then maybe seeing a MitB but it just seems like a recipe for disaster, especially if they don't call up Sara Del Rey to book it for a one off.



Natalya, Paige, Emma (When she comes back), Nikki (when she comes back), Becky, Sasha, Bayley, (maybe bring up Asuka & Nia for 1 match) like they did with KENTA.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Natalya, Paige, Emma (When she comes back), Nikki (when she comes back), Becky, Sasha, Bayley, (maybe bring up Asuka & Nia for 1 match) like they did with KENTA.



Emma just had back surgery though, I know you said when she comes back but you're putting this woman in a match that shortens your career. Same thing with Nikki. They really just lack the depth to pull it off, even if Naomi came back it'd still be a mess. Basically Natty would have to play ring general. I'd be down for Sasha and Charlotte in a ladder match just so we don't get the NXT rehash shit they did with Natalya. I think with girls like Charlotte and Bayley coming this is viable. 

Liv Morgan is another girl to watch out for too on NXT, she is pretty amazing considering she's an athlete trying and doing well at the lucha style. I hope she gets the push when Bayley comes up because she's the whole package if she learns how to sell.


----------



## Kenju (May 24, 2016)

Sasha is also injured btw from what I've heard. Not sure who Charlotte is going against nnext. Might be Paige, but she lost in a short match against Dana

EDIT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2016)

Rollins with a mic reminds me just how fucking horrible his world title run was. No more 20 minute promos from him, plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 24, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Sasha is also injured btw from what I've heard. Not sure who Charlotte is going against nnext. Might be Paige, but she lost in a short match against Dana
> 
> EDIT



These options tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

I find Vince's need to justify his unwavering support of Roman to be out of this world delusional. Like he basically gave up and made the company line good guys get booed and bad guys get cheered. Then it's about Roman being more than just alignment. Last week or two weeks ago is the start of love him or hate him you're passionate about him. Now we're moving onto respect thing because the "you still suck" chant probably hurt his feelings more than Roman's.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2016)

This Cody thing got better then got way worse. Smh.



> As noted,  over the weekend.
> 
> In Rhodes' statement that he posted online yesterday, Rhodes mentioned that he had "pleaded with  Creative" to drop the Stardust character and become Cody Rhodesagain. He wrote:
> 
> ...



Link:


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2016)

They're probably trying to figure out how to generate even more heat for Roman .

Somehow ended up coming across Impact tonight. Watching basketball though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> These options tho.



Worst part? Is that the last option won the poll


----------



## Azeruth (May 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This Cody thing got better then got way worse. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Link:





> *BRANDI "EDEN" RHODES DEPARTS WWE*
> By Mike Johnson on 2016-05-24 21:55:00
> WWE ring announcer and interviewer Brandi Rhodes aka Eden, on the heels of her husband Cody Rhodes requesting and receiving his WWE release, announced this evening that she was taking a new job outside of WWE and finished with the company at tonight's Smackdown taping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2016)

Vince probably thought it would eventually get over.

Hell no though. And if it did he would want Cody to stay with it forever.

maybe cody can come back one day as something else lol.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2016)

Guess his wife knew to get out of there before things got bad.

I thought the Stardusts character had potential at first but instead of it ever being realized they always jobbed him out.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rollins with a mic reminds me just how fucking horrible his world title run was. No more 20 minute promos from him, plz.


I heard people saying his promo wasn't bad this time around and that it was his best heel promo yet. I missed it tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This Cody thing got better then got way worse. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Link:



Why am I not surprised. It's not like Stardust was doing anything. And I really thought Trips was high on Cody. Dashing and Doom Cody were great.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

What's up with these chicks quitting work just because their man quit?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> What's up with these chicks quitting work just because their man quit?



Im sure you dont want Kevin Dunn or the "head writers" trying to get a piece of your girl wouldnt you? 

Anyway, Stardust was fucking epic when he debuted. I cant get over his entrance theme its that fucking good. Its just that they dropped the ball on him and never gave Cody a singles push.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

The writers are retarded for basically screwing Cesaro and AJ Styles every damn ppv.


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2016)

I'm sure it's not anything like ''trying to get a piece of them'', just that WWE is very petty and they would be sure to be some heat on her backstage and I'm sure it must be awkward


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> What's up with these chicks quitting work just because their man quit?



Can't risk Batista and Cena returning and you know do that thing they did.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The writers are retarded for basically screwing Cesaro and AJ Styles every damn ppv.



Styles, yes. Given his popularity and talent he deserves run with the strap soon. Or at least the IC Title. Reigns' reign should end post-Mania latest so maybe he gets a shot then. He deserves it over Ambrose at least.

Cesaro, no. I fail to see his appeal. Is it because he's good in the ring? He's horrible on the mic. His look isn't that great either. What is it?


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2016)

SmackDown is going live on Tuesdays and looks like there will be a brand split


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

So are the brands going to fight over the world title or are they bringing back the big gold belt? Or possible a new flagship belt? A new belt would be cool


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 25, 2016)

I hope they go with the original plan. One belt defended alternatively between brands. A change I would make is 6 joint ppv's with each getting 3 solo ppv


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2016)

There's huge potential to create good storylines if they really think about ways to stir interest from the fans. But let's hope it's just not a way to deal with the overload of talent.


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2016)

Wow it's dumb as hell now that guys left smh.


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2016)

New storylines and new writing team, this will be great if Vince keeps his hands off it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

>brandsplit
>releasing everyone and their mama

How do these people think? Starting to think it's all just random really.


----------



## Azeruth (May 25, 2016)

I'm wondering if they'll split the tag belts as well. They have an abundance of tag teams now and they've kept the belts on New Day for a long time now. With Enzo and Cass doing well, the Club possibly getting a larger role post-Usos, even Golden Truth being a thing now they could easily split teams apart and have a second set of tag belts.

Women's Belt I imagine stays as one. They have two mid-card belts. Really just the Tag Titles (so more than one team gets a push) and World Title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

I guess my problem with the Cody stuff is that when Dusty died there was money to be made with Cody and they just left it on the table at a time where they could have used that extra push. 

In regards to the belts, the MiTB contract is ostensibly a mid card belt too though. I think having champions being seen on both brands is probably the way to go. I really wish the Big Gold belt was still around just because it's lineage is too great to suppress with that new belt. Like the reason they probably don't have the champ carry both is because you can see how bad the new belt is next to an older belt. I really don't get how they don't lift more things from the UFC, those belts are legit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

How the hell they gonna release everyone and start a brand split


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2016)

^Actually really like the new WWE championship belt's design compared to the big golden WHC.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

Because they have enough talent to accommodate it. I mean look at who they actually released. Sandow and Barrett were the only good wrestlers they cut, even then Barrett asked to be cut. Then you have Alex Riley who really isn't anybody. Now you have Cody and Adam Rose too. 

So if you really think about meaningful guys who are gone it's Sandow, Cody, and Barrett. Adam Rose kind of counts but he was released for obvious reasons. They still have a bunch of depth.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> ^Actually really like the new WWE championship belt's design compared to the big golden WHC.



Don't get me wrong, anything is better than the permanence that was the spinner belt, however this new design really just comes off as a gaudy corporate machination crafted with multiple focus groups. It just doesn't look as prestigious because it's such a try-hard design.


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2016)

Just heard about the brand split, here is to hoping they learned from the previous brand split and don't fuck it up. Don't let midcarders touch the world title(s), no appearing on the other brand, no separate ppv's, keep smackdown vs raw matches to special occasions, and probably a few I am forgetting.

Brand splitting is one of the few things they can do to liven up the product atm, if WWE has no proper competition, then they just need to compete with themselves. To people saying they don't have the roster, they can always pull up more talent from NXT to fill up lower to mid carders, we are going to be getting a influx of main eventers back and having them all in the title scene is going to get messy.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2016)

Well one thing is for certain, they are going to separate The Shield guys. I do hope that Dean Ambrose is moved to a separate brand so he can develop on his own away from Roman Reigns and build back up his credibility.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 25, 2016)

There's more than enough talent on the WWE roster.

Hell they have probably the best technical wrestler in the world Austin Aries on fucking NXT.



God Movement said:


> What's up with these chicks quitting work just because their man quit?


Maybe they don't want to be harassed and bullied into retirement like Mrs. CM Punk.


----------



## Kenju (May 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> Well one thing is for certain, they are going to separate The Shield guys. I do hope that Dean Ambrose is moved to a separate brand so he can develop on his own away from Roman Reigns and build back up his credibility.



Yeah keep him away from Vince, who can't tell the difference between crazy and stupid


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How the hell they gonna release everyone and start a brand split



Only explanation is that they may pull up a few names from NXT. And perhaps that cruiserweight thing they intend to start might pourously mix into one of the shows a bit more than normal. I generally agree thought that they don't have enough manpower to do this right the right way.


----------



## Xiammes (May 25, 2016)

Smack Down will be a great place for Ambrose, it will also be a good place for AJ, keep Seth and Roman on raw. The big question where to put Cena and Orton. You can move Cena to Smackdown and help build up the brands credibility and Orton can continue his antics on Raw, at least that is what I would do. Its going to be interesting to see where a lot of talent goes, Cesaro can finally get the push to main event status if he were to go on smackdown as well.


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2016)

I agree. I think they'll put Ambrose and Orton on Smackdown as well as maybe some others who aren't getting the spotlight. I think a lot of the top talent though will probably stay. Reigns, Cena, Rollins, Zayn, Owens. They might move AJ to Smackdown though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Probably been brought it up. But a TV championship that gets defended in both shows would be nice too. Even have the fucking USA logo on it or something.


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> no separate ppv's.



I don't know, I think having seperate PPVs can allow feuds build more naturally and slowly.  Have Survivor series, MITB, Royal Rumble, Summerslam, NoC and WM as the only mixed PVPs


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

So bring up rhoode arreis nakamrua and fin for both brands and bring all those crusiersweights into nxt?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 25, 2016)

I wish Heyman gets brought back to be in charge of Smackdown so he could create a new version of the Smackdown 6.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

I got some news. 

I heard Vince is really excited for the split and filled with ideas  for the brands and wwe is aggressively targeting free agents


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Brand split is useless.

Raw will be led by Reigns 

Smackdown will be led by Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

Also roman n cena leading different brands


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Brand split is useless.
> 
> Raw will be led by Reigns
> 
> Smackdown will be led by Cena




SMACKDOWN GONNA BE LITTTTTTT


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

Plan also is for two world champs


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Expected. Probably for the best otherwise a lot of people are never going to see a world title in their career. And by that I mean AJ Styles.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Yeah Cena will bury the entire Smackdown roster every week. Thats a new sight to behold. It keeps Cena strong too.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Cena and Reigns need to be on separate brands. Roman needs to learn to swim and needs to become the top guy and he can't be that with Cena breathing down his neck. In the same vein, Cena needs to be separated so he can spearhead Smackdown to success.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Might as well call Smackdown the Super Cena Show instead


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Roman isnt a top guy. He will never be one. Give the belt to AJ Styles or Kevin Owens.

Reigns will gain popularity if he adapts a Festus gimmick and let him be Austin Aries's bitch, i mean bodyguard


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Yeah, just because you don't want Roman to be the top guy doesn't mean that he isn't going to become that. It's what Vince has willed and it's going to happen. Might as well get over it now and get behind THE GUY.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

The lack of vision is astonishing. Roman has the tools to be a top guy. Age, ability to work main event style wrestling, the look, mic skills can be worked on, but he has everything else. Putting the belt on Styles for short term gain is retarded. He's more liked than Reigns and is better in the ring and that's it. He lacks the majority of the tools to be the top guy of a brand you're trying to push back into the mainstream. FACTS


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

I hope they keep Roman, Cena , Orton, Sheamus, ADR , Eva , and Social Outcast on Raw.

Keep everyone else at Smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

It looks like cena smack down roman raw tbh

Only thing that seems clear.

Be interesting to see where everyone else ends


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Roman will be top guy after 15yrs. Thats if Vince is still alive.

Roman only has the looks though.

Aries will be the new CM Punk


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Also, Vince is pushing talent whom the internet dislikes. Vince is a control freak and pushing talent whom the fans want makes him explode and feel like he's being controlled by someone else's


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It looks like cena smack down roman raw tbh
> 
> Only thing that seems clear.
> 
> Be interesting to see where everyone else ends



It's gonna lead up to WM  where it's Raw vs Smackdown representatives isn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Plan also is for two world champs



Terrible. One belt is gonna play second fiddle to the other.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Hearing Cena talk about kids and cancer again will boost ratings

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Aries will be the new CM Punk


Stop posting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Just for the record, I wasn't a huge supporter of Reigns BEFORE Mania. But post-Mania he's been the best thing on Raw, well, him and Styles. And I've been a supporter of Styles since TNA. But considering his AGE and other factors I can see why they aren't so quick to take the title off the man they're trying to make into the next guy just to put on Styles.

Honestly, put yourself in Vince's boots at this point in time. Cena is getting old and is getting injured more often now. He probably doesn't have that much left in the tank. You've got to make a "new Cena". You need a guy who ticks all of the boxes. CM Punk is gone so it can't be him. Who do you push? You need a STAR.

Who ticks more boxes than Reigns? Be real about this and analyse this in a vacuum (I'm using Vince Russo's analogy). You put Reigns, Owens, Sami Zayn, AJ Styles and Cesaro in a room. You've never watched wrestling before and someone asks you to identify the star in that room. Who do you pick? Surely Reigns. Well, that's the fan they are trying to attract to the business. The fan that does not watch wrestling currently.

People hate Reigns because he's being shoved down our throats and we love to cheer for the bad guys/anti-heroes. People loved Reigns when he was in the Shield and before his super push. It's really only now that he's being turned on. They need to ride with him until the wheels fall off. If he fails, fine. But you won't know until you try.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's gonna lead up to WM  where it's Raw vs Smackdown representatives isn't it?



Vince said he's excited full of plans

Aka 

Make all of us mad


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

Cena going to smCkdown would give me huge undertaker smack down mid 2000s vibes


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2016)

Rusev can be a star and a top guy but Vince is salty because he cant get a woman like Lana

Kevin Owens is a class S guy but because of his weight, Vince is screwing him everytime


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Rusev is limited to top heel/monster heel status. Like say, Umaga. I'm a fan of him though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Hearing Cena talk about kids and cancer again will boost ratings


 
Make up your mind on who you despise, Cena or Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince said he's excited full of plans
> 
> Aka
> 
> Make all of us mad



I wouldn't put it past him 

We pushed him too far


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

This is great news for NXT talents. Balor and Aries can come up, maybe Joe too. They'll still need to keep some of them behind for obvious reasons.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

There isn't much wrong with Roman if you don't put him on a mic. It's really the booking not doing him any favors. Again being in that spot illuminates everything that's wrong with you because you're the top guy. I get it but I also don't think he needs Superman booking either.

And again the releases have no bearing on anything. They didn't release very many wrestlers. There's basically like 5-6 guys who actually wrestle who were released and two of them asked for their releases.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is great news for NXT talents. Balor and Aries can come up, maybe Joe too. They'll still need to keep some of them behind for obvious reasons.



Only Joe and Balor. Aries doesn't even have a set finisher in NXT and is about to be knocked down a peg by Nakamura. Well hopefully. Though I think Balor coming up and letting Nakamura shill the NXT product while coming to the main for live events and stuff works well.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2016)

Wow. Does anyone know the full backstory to this match? I heard it was something about PE wanting to redo the finish to the match at the last second and Farooq and JBL wanting to set an example, but that's just a rumor.

After watching this though, why did the WWE never push Farooq for a major title reign? Dude had the look and damn sure had the mic skills to be a great heel.


----------



## EJ (May 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There isn't much wrong with Roman if you don't put him on a mic. It's really the booking not doing him any favors. Again being in that spot illuminates everything that's wrong with you because you're the top guy. I get it but I also don't think he needs Superman booking either.
> 
> And again the releases have no bearing on anything. They didn't release very many wrestlers. There's basically like 5-6 guys who actually wrestle who were released and two of them asked for their releases.



Yeah, I feel like he's definitely been improving throughout his time in the main event. I still feel like he should be a midcarder, but Roman Reigns definitely has that iconic look to him, which not a lot of people can deny. Hopefully in a few years he's extremely seasoned and creative steps up their game.

I got a feeling once he turns heel things will be so much better.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2016)

Glad we can all agree roman is improving... The only thing that is annoying is the predictable he's winning every feud outcome ....


Dudes been a beast lately .. Just imagine what wonders can happens if he improves on the mic.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> Wow. Does anyone know the full backstory to this match? I heard it was something about PE wanting to redo the finish to the match at the last second and Farooq and JBL wanting to set an example, but that's just a rumor.
> 
> After watching this though, *why did the WWE never push Farooq for a major title reign?* Dude had the look and damn sure had the mic skills to be a great heel.



He's black



WhatADrag said:


> Glad we can all agree roman is improving... The only thing that is annoying is the predictable he's winning every feud outcome ....
> 
> 
> Dudes been a beast lately .. Just imagine what wonders can happens if he improves on the mic.



Pretty much all he needs to be good money. He can improve, but he needs to be dedicated to working on it. The good news is, he's apparently an extremely humble guy. I'm sure he appreciates Styles teaching him in the ring and there's no reason he can't seek help for work on the mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> Wow. Does anyone know the full backstory to this match? I heard it was something about PE wanting to redo the finish to the match at the last second and Farooq and JBL wanting to set an example, but that's just a rumor.
> 
> After watching this though, why did the WWE never push Farooq for a major title reign? Dude had the look and damn sure had the mic skills to be a great heel.



Pretty sure that jives with the stories about APA. When the Dudleys were on TIJ they were saying that they were paired with APA because of PE and how they sort of soured WWE on guys of that ilk. So the APA and Dudleyz basically potatoed and stiffed the fuck out of each other because of this match. I don't know/remember much more than that.

WCW taint and because they didn't think he was that great on the mic as the leader of the Nation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Thinking the split will look like this:

*RAW*:
Roman Reigns
John Cena
Kevin Owens
Miz
Cesaro
Alberto Del Rio
Big E
Kofi Kingston
Xavier Woods
Baron Corbin
Jimmy Uso
Jay Uso
Simon Gotch
Aiden English
Primo
Epico
Heath Slater
Bo Dallas
Curtis Axel
Titus O'Niel
Austin Aries(promoted from NXT)
Konnor*
Viktor
Neville*
Tyler Breeze
Tyson Kidd*
Kane
Zack Ryder
Fandango
Jack Swagger
Fandango
Charlotte
Dana Brooke
Sasha Banks*
Natalya
Nikki Bella*
Eva Marie
Summer Rae

*Smackdown*:
AJ Styles
Dean Ambrose
Randy Orton*
Seth Rollins
Rusev
Sami Zayn
Sheamus
Finn Balor (promoted from NXT)
Luke Gallows
Karl Anderson
Apollo Crews
Enzo Amore
Bigg Cass
Bubba Ray Dudley
Devon Duddley
Bray Wyatt
Luke Harper
Erick Rowan
Braun Strowman
Kalisto
Sin Cara
R-Truth
Goldust
Mark Henry
Darren Young
Big Show
Becky Lynch
Paige
Lana
Emma*
Alicia Fox*
Tamina*
Rosa Mendes*
Naomi*
Carmella(promoted from NXT)
Asuka(promoted from NXT)

*Part-timers*:
Undertaker
Triple H
Brock Lesnar
Rock


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

Roman ain't that humble dude. Like again I'm in/have been in the camp of people who can tolerate him and think people go overboard. I mean the tl;dr wars in here were basically because I said that Ambrose would get torn apart in the top spot when people saw his work rate really wasn't all that and that he wasn't really an improvement over Roman as the top guy. I still feel that way today, but Roman is pretty average with the ability to get the crowd into matched because he's willing to kill himself in the ring. Dude wants to be stiffed.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman ain't that humble dude. Like again I'm in/have been in the camp of people who can tolerate him and think people go overboard. I mean the tl;dr wars in here were basically because I said that Ambrose would get torn apart in the top spot when people saw his work rate really wasn't all that and that he wasn't really an improvement over Roman as the top guy. I still feel that way today, but Roman is pretty average with the ability to get the crowd into matched because he's willing to kill himself in the ring. Dude wants to be stiffed.



I'm going off what I heard on SCSA podcast. He said he's a genuinely nice guy so everyone is more than happy for him to be champ. That's all he really needs. You don't need to be the best in ring guy to be the top guy in the WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2016)

Just stop it Dragon, you're killing me.


----------



## God Movement (May 25, 2016)

He needs an on-screen role. He might not be able to wrestle anymore, but no reason why he can't contribute his energy elsewhere


----------



## teddy (May 25, 2016)

They might as well try their hand at giving bryan a gm role on smackdown. i imagine it'd be refreshing for people to see a non-mcmahon/authority figure in charge of a show

as for roman, i agree that the only thing holding him back at this point on a _personal_ level is his mic work. as for the booking...well just look at the recent poll over his status as "The Guy". all of the answers are basically

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No...but yes

it's just part of a culmination of pig headed attempts to get him cheered. hell i'm halfway tempted to just watch every match of his muted because it seems as if vince has commentary even more obnoxious with this campaign to make roman and the audience itself out be something they aren't. and please, for god's sake dial the fuck down on superman booking. been through it already for years with big match john and as a result you've been left with a roster that's practically 98% midcarder


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm going off what I heard on SCSA podcast. He said he's a genuinely nice guy so everyone is more than happy for him to be champ. That's all he really needs. You don't need to be the best in ring guy to be the top guy in the WWE.



I heard the same thing but at the same time Roman's interviews are kind of more telling? I'm not sure he's playing a character in the Rolling Stones interviews but he comes off as a huge dipshit. I've heard Roman on Sam Roberts and the actually made me realize that Vince has no clue had to produce or direct him. Like the whole "I fear no man" thing was basically how he always should have been and is something he channels now but it's better than all the other shit like One vs All, The Guy, Love or hate you're passionate, or the whole thing about respect that they were polling people on.




God Movement said:


> He needs an on-screen role. He might not be able to wrestle anymore, but no reason why he can't contribute his energy elsewhere



I don't think he need to be an onscreen fixture. DB as a trainer and road agent sounds so much better. I think he can do Commisioner Foley better than Foley but he doesn't seem like he's built for that.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2016)

Apparently we're getting a second world title again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

we should have a WWE draft analysis like NFL analysis


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2016)

Should have just had the world champ on both shows, second world title is just gonna play second fiddle to the wwe championship as is its roster. I don't know, just not too happy about this brand split after seeing how wwe fucked up the old ones after a few years.



ted. said:


> They might as well try their hand at giving bryan a gm role on smackdown. i imagine it'd be refreshing for people to see a non-mcmahon/authority figure in charge of a show
> 
> as for roman, i agree that the only thing holding him back at this point on a _personal_ level is his mic work. as for the booking...well just look at the recent poll over his status as "The Guy". all of the answers are basically
> 
> ...


Pretty much how I feel about ol Roman. The superman booking doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2016)

I'd like to watch one show that has no Roman on it though.


----------



## Xiammes (May 26, 2016)

One world champ for both shows would be terrible tbh, it would immediately destroy the momentum the other show tries to build, meaning they would either need to balance out the reigns or risk losing smackdown ever being a viable brand(lets be honest smackdown is going to get the shit end of the deal if such a arrangement were made).

I'm fine if they bring back the World Heavy Weight title, just don't make the same mistake of passing the title to midcarders and mark henry.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 26, 2016)

Without the brand split, guys like Cesaro would never even sniff the World Title.

That's just fact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2016)

Flow said:


> Wow. Does anyone know the full backstory to this match? I heard it was something about PE wanting to redo the finish to the match at the last second and Farooq and JBL wanting to set an example, but that's just a rumor.
> 
> After watching this though, why did the WWE never push Farooq for a major title reign? Dude had the look and damn sure had the mic skills to be a great heel.



I remember hearing about what happen with Public Enemy.  If I recall they rubbed people in the back the wrong way and didn't really work well with the other talent.  
Here is match they were involved in at WM XV 20 man tag team battle royal.  They must have really rubbed creative the wrong way if they were eliminate at the starting seconds of the match and by pretty much every participant in it.  

As for Ron Simmons, he did have the look and attitude but I do recall they were going with an Ahmed Johnson push before injury and personal troubles ended that, then it went to the Rock during their Nation of Domination stable.


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2016)

Anybody wanna do a 12 round mock draft with me? I'll be Smackdown GM and you be Raw GM 

You can have first pick. Drafting wrestlers from NXT is allowed.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2016)

Roman should do a Festus gimmick. Do it Vince!


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd like to watch one show that has no Roman on it though.


The plus side you get a show without anyone of your least favorites.



Xiammes said:


> One world champ for both shows would be terrible tbh, it would immediately destroy the momentum the other show tries to build, meaning they would either need to balance out the reigns or risk losing smackdown ever being a viable brand(lets be honest smackdown is going to get the shit end of the deal if such a arrangement were made).
> 
> I'm fine if they bring back the World Heavy Weight title, just don't make the same mistake of passing the title to midcarders and mark henry.


They made it work before when they first started the brand split they could make it work again. I can already see them putting the big gold on some midcard champion. I already see it happening before WM.



The Juice Man said:


> Without the brand split, guys like Cesaro would never even sniff the World Title.
> 
> That's just fact.


Oh well, makes it more special when they manage to accomplish such a feat..


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2016)

I don't think the second title is set in stone though. It's just a rumor that makes sense because it's what we had before. I'm unsure of how I feel about Smackdown automatically being second fiddle. Live on Tuesday is a pretty competitive step. They might want to put there best foot forward to retain viewership. I mean it was the secondary belt but the thing that made it meaningful is that it was a belt that has a lineage going back to the 1905. I mean in a lot of ways it's more meaningful than the WWE belt despite what Vince would have people think.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2016)

Link removed

EDIT: I think they they should bring back the belt. But I hope they understand that they can't just go back to the "split" the way they operated before. Both shows have to be reinvigorated with different ideas. May seem painfully obvious but with vince leading the split i dunno...


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Link removed



Whose on there or what's the subject. I want to see if it's worth listening to while I'm at work lol.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2016)

JR brought on one of the former WWE writers to talk about his experience.

Talks about background. Somewhere around fifty minutes in they transition into talking about wrestling today. They touch on Reigns booking, the Asylum Match, and where I'm at now Rusev.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> JR brought on one of the former WWE writers to talk about his experience.
> 
> Talks about background. Somewhere around fifty minutes in they transition into talking about wrestling today. They touch on Reigns booking, the Asylum Match, and where I'm at now Rusev.



That's cool, he probably laid out how they book backward and what not. I'd suggest listening to Freddie Prinze Jr on TIJ if you liked this one. Seems kind of similar from the description. I'll definitely be wanting to check out their thoughts on the Asylum match. That match really had potential and it's a shame that the wonky booking ruined what should have been one of the better cage matches considering the door wasn't apart it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2016)

Thanks. Will def check. I think they brought up the Asylum match, one early and then later after the 50 mark. I think he said that there was no way to predict it would be as bad as it was received, but part of the issue is that no one is put in charge of quality control. That means plot consistency  + match endings etc.

interesting that early on he also said that many writers actually pitch ideas not too far from what's mentioned online.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2016)

At least smack down will finally be live


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2016)

My facebook account got hacked.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2016)

You can say whatever you want about Cena, but this only works with him as the face of Smackdown. Smackdown is a dead brand and has been for sometime now. The only way a brand split works is if both shows are treated as equals and the only way to do that is to be put the biggest star in the company on the show that's currently seen as a the lesser show.

Maybe in a year they can start phasing Cena out as the star of Smackdown if they're able to repair the Smackdown brand, but as of right now, this only has a chance to work with him on top. 

Or hey, we can just go back to Smackdown not mattering and Raw being utter shit for 48 weeks out of the year.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2016)

Flow said:


> My facebook account got hacked.


What did they do


----------



## EJ (May 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What did they do




Chain mail messages to everyone on my facebook with porn or something.

Deactivated it fast when my GF notified, god bless her.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You can say whatever you want about Cena, but this only works with him as the face of Smackdown. Smackdown is a dead brand and has been for sometime now. The only way a brand split works is if both shows are treated as equals and the only way to do that is to be put the biggest star in the company on the show that's currently seen as a the lesser show.
> 
> Maybe in a year they can start phasing Cena out as the star of Smackdown if they're able to repair the Smackdown brand, but as of right now, this only has a chance to work with him on top.
> 
> Or hey, we can just go back to Smackdown not mattering and Raw being utter shit for 48 weeks out of the year.



I think you're in the neighborhood but I also think you're overstating the importance of Cena to that particular brand. I mean obviously his star power will help in the ratings fight, but they're also going live in one of the least competitive seasons for TV programming. I mean Smackdown's biggest detraction point for an audience was the fact it's taped a majority of the time and even when it's live it happens so infrequently that it's easy to forget. 

The folly of this is also that it could lead to Super Cena booking and it really should be US Open Cena's booking. It doesn't need to be a year long transition either, it should be something that incrementally happens in year 1. But Smackdown being seen as equal isn't contingent on Cena, it's contingent on things actually happening on Smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2016)

Honestly I think they need to redo the way the whole show works. Develop a brand for programming that goes beyond just being the complement to RAW.

And they probably need to pick a very very young star to be the face too.

John Cena on turning heel:
_“As a 39-year-old adult, I certainly would love to be a bad guy or to push the limits of the broadcast, but that is not my job. My job is to work for a company that produces PG television and do the best I can. In redefining my brand, I’m looking for opportunities outside of the  because I realize I have to play within certain goalposts,” Cena said.
_


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2016)

I'd love for them to also change the sets for both shows to go with this new move but that's a dream at this point.


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You can say whatever you want about Cena, but this only works with him as the face of Smackdown. Smackdown is a dead brand and has been for sometime now. The only way a brand split works is if both shows are treated as equals and the only way to do that is to be put the biggest star in the company on the show that's currently seen as a the lesser show.
> 
> Maybe in a year they can start phasing Cena out as the star of Smackdown if they're able to repair the Smackdown brand, but as of right now, this only has a chance to work with him on top.
> 
> Or hey, we can just go back to Smackdown not mattering and Raw being utter shit for 48 weeks out of the year.



So in essence they need to put Cena on Smackdown for same reason during brand split original Smackdown had The Rock as the original choice (Without the running off to Hollywood).  Yeah that is the main way I can see it working, build up someone and have him dethrone Cena at WM or something.  Plus some other big names helping out and keeping them off Raw (and the raw people off smackdown)


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2016)

Raw should have the IC, Tag Team and Divas title

Smackdown should have WWE, US and Tag Team titles

I think they may bring back Cruiserweight and second womens title. Id love a Womens IC championship


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2016)

Cruiserweight really only works if they do it like the NJPW's JLH belt where I think the weight cutoff is like 220 or whatever. Their limit is 205 going by the tournament and to me that's not really viable considering the fact you can make the cruiserweight belt that much more viable as a workrate belt by opening it up. Hell when guys who are in the 220 range have nothing to do they should be doing cruiserweight bouts.

Otherwise I'm cool with it just being an NXT thing at first then when you get these guys like La Sombra you can launch that belt again on the main roster. 

A women's IC title isn't a bad idea, I think I might like it a bit more than a tag-team title for the girls. But idk it's tough, maybe tag belts for NXT and an IC title for the main.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Link removed


Very interesting ross report, I'm also looking forward to the JTG one for next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2016)

If I was them I'd call up every major star from nxt besides the champions. They can just easily sign new wrestlers.


If I ran things this would be my idea

Raw:
Roman
Dean 
Wyatt
Orton
Nakamara
Cesaro
Sami
Hhh and Brock as part timers on raw


Smack down
Cena
Styles 
Rollins
Finn
Owens
Arreis 
Jericho


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2016)

John Cena should hold the IC title and main event Raw
Randy Orton should hold the US title on Smackdown


----------



## Kenju (May 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Thanks. Will def check. I think they brought up the Asylum match, one early and then later after the 50 mark. I think he said that there was no way to predict it would be as bad as it was received, but part of the issue is that no one is put in charge of quality control. That means plot consistency  + match endings etc.
> 
> interesting that early on he also said that many writers actually pitch ideas not too far from what's mentioned online.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2016)

LOL jericho salty as fuck.The truth hurts,ma man.


----------



## Kenju (May 27, 2016)

possibly the ugliest Cena shirt yet


----------



## LordPerucho (May 27, 2016)

It looks like Cena has a Hitler Mustache .


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2016)

PWR Show on the draft:




Lmao he mad. JR agreed that it was silly, and the writer didn't just say the match was bad. He said there is no system in place to double check if ideas really make sense going on tv.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2016)

Who else saw ospreay/ricochet? shit was straight anime


I love muh psychology as much as the next person but i don't mind this insane flippy shit every once in a while. especially when it comes to dudes with movements as fluid as these two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2016)

they made PBR John Cena shirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2016)

Hmm, seems like Woods is an Iron Man fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, seems like Woods is an Iron Man fan.


He's really enjoying himself there. I don't really get the context since I haven't seen the movie or know a whole lot about Cap's origin.


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2016)

Captain America is a hydra agent.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2016)

Yeah I had to google them, I don't know shit about Cap's comics. I think I heard the name before.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2016)

PWR show does a mock draft. Good video but I don't agree with the pick. I think RAW is going to be drafted somewhat conservatively.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2016)

Straight MOTY candidate. @ted. posted a gif but here's the whole match. Osperay and Ricochet are probably the best high flyers on the planet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2016)

It's a fucking treat to watch these people work that style to the extant they do. as expansive as the wwe's roster is now, the only guy i can think of who's even remotely close to that level of athleticism is neville


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I had to google them, I don't know shit about Cap's comics. I think I heard the name before.



Your set reminds me of the times I thirsted for Steph hard.


Wait I still kinda want her


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He's really enjoying himself there. I don't really get the context since I haven't seen the movie or know a whole lot about Cap's origin.



Basically Hydras are Nazis who also help Red Skull.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2016)

Rollins should win back his belt clean and hopefully he use the curbstomp again as his main finisher. Would love to see Roman being the first victim


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Just realized that Marvel is getting Hulk Hogan turning heel heat


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just realized that Marvel is getting Hulk Hogan turning heel heat



Hmm, been reading that Cap's turn has been in the works for the past works years.  Now I'm wondering if this is going to affect sales for the Captain America series in a positive or negative way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, been reading that Cap's turn has been in the works for the past works years.  Now I'm wondering if this is going to affect sales for the Captain America series in a positive or negative way.


Given the anger probably bad. Plus could hurt any other Cap in movie appearances


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2016)

It's funny you mention you mention Hulk Hogan and Captain America. 

Both are suppose to be wholesome American Icons.

Turns out recently both are the exactly opposite of their gimmicks.


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your set reminds me of the times I thirsted for Steph hard.
> 
> 
> Wait I still kinda want her


Prime Steph was the bees knees. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Basically Hydras are Nazis who also help Red Skull.


Oh that heel turn must be on the level of Hogan joining NWO.


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

This heat is dumb. can people at least wait a few issues to see how this twist fleshes out instead of claiming that their childhoods were ruined off of the first issue in a series? it's not to say marvel hasn't done stupid things in recent years with their characters, but still, this company has a habit of using temporary shock value to generate sales


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Preview for RAW. Looks like it's gonna be Cena, Reigns  + Rollins, Dudleys antagonizing and more push for Charlotte. Ehh that's ok.

Will be interesting to see if they divide Rollins and Reigns. They might actually lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2016)

Man I really can't get that Ospreay and Ricochet match out of my head. Match gave me similar feels to Eddie and Rey at Halloween Havoc. It sucks that it's basically going to take 3 years for Ospreay to get poached.


----------



## Dellinger (May 30, 2016)

Can't believe Ricochet isn't in WWE.Aside from being excellent in the ring,the guy oozes charisma.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2016)

In case you forgot or fell off I'm still hot - knock your shell off
My money stack fat plus I can't turn the swell off
The franchise, doin' big bid'ness, I live this
It's automatic I win this - oh you hear those horns, you finished
A soldier, and I stay under you fightin'
Plus I'm stormin' on you chumps like I'm thunder and lightning
Ain't no way you breakin' me kid, I'm harder than nails
Plus I keep it on lock, like I'm part of the jail
I'm slaughtering stale, competition, I got the whole block wishing
they could run with my division but they gone fishing -
- with no bait, kid your boy hold weight
I got my soul straight, I brush your mouth like Colgate
In any weather I'm never better your boy's so hot
you'll never catch me in the next man's sweater
If they hate, let 'em hate, I drop ya whole clan
Lay yo' ass down for the three second tan


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Cena's should be included on that unintelligent rap thread


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Kurt has dropped a hint he is heading to WWE soon .

Hopefully we get another Lesnar vs Angle feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Dunno who Cena will feud with, but just in case..


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2016)

Thor lame as fuck as always


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Kurt has dropped a hint he is heading to WWE soon .
> 
> Hopefully we get another Lesnar vs Angle feud.



The Hall of Fame comment he made?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Titus learned this lesson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Kofi getting roasted


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> It's funny you mention you mention Hulk Hogan and Captain America.
> 
> Both are suppose to be wholesome American Icons.
> 
> Turns out recently both are the exactly opposite of their gimmicks.



That's why it's lulzy to see 




[S-A-F] said:


> Prime Steph was the bees knees.
> 
> 
> Oh that heel turn must be on the level of Hogan joining NWO.



Yes yes she was 

It is just as angry and hateful 



ted. said:


> This heat is dumb. can people at least wait a few issues to see how this twist fleshes out instead of claiming that their childhoods were ruined off of the first issue in a series? it's not to say marvel hasn't done stupid things in recent years with their characters, but still, this company has a habit of using temporary shock value to generate sales



You gotta understand dude. Good ole cap was created around the time that WW2 was taking place. I know he needs a change up but turning him into Hydra is like making  Cena from good ole wrestling guy to a bloodthirsty heel. It's way too much of a change 

Having said that someone I know came up with a theory that maybe it's just gonna be one of those things were Cap might be 'infiltrating' Hydra.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmao interesting way to explain the brand split.

and lmao @ Stefanie blocking her face to not laugh.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> The Hall of Fame comment he made?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

what the fuck is this lmao.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

yo wtf. lmao .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

What was the point of all of this?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

This has to be one of the worst opening segments of the year...

WTF was that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Steph twerking could have saved it


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Steph twerking could have saved it



I was eagerly waiting on this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Man first hour not doing so well. Shitty opening segment and a rematch.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Now this makes a lot of sense.

I wonder if WWE was hinting earlier that New Day would be broken up. Might be a mistake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Would be nice to see The Club beat New Day


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

What the fuck is with all the damn commercial breaks in the first 30 minutes


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2016)

Really hate the Magic Killer move by Guns n Gallows. Though not going to lie the Boot of Doom is so amazingly stupid it's awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

We need a timeskip to the draft. Shit's weak when everyone knows most of this wont matter in 6 weeks.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Apollo getting the rub


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Breaking News: Smackdown and Raw have both agreed to trade Big Slow to TNA for a bag of chips. Big Slow proceeded to cry .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Show selling the fact he old as fuck.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

First 45 minutes of wrestling show only 10 minutes of wrestling?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2016)

Truth finally adding new lyrics after 10 years


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

I like that they are doing more backstage segments.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

FUCK THIS FIRST HOUR.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Another commercial


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

JBL just made me lol.

Damn WWE just really threw this whole hour. Made a shitload of money from advertisements and not much else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Golden Truth finally re-unite just to be split in the draft huh?


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Wow they're using the whole tag division for the first hour lmao.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Seriously are they trying to get the ratings up on smack down by making raw look like an even bigger pile of shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

I like Breeze but Breezango?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

BREEZANGO?!! WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ABOMINATION?


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

I read last week that today was a throwaway ep of Raw, since no matter what the rating would suck since memorial day is today


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

what a mess lmao.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Am I watching Main Event?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

I thought WWE didn't value wins and losses though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Has to be the shittiest first hour of RAW ever.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Is Byron this much of a cornball in real life?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

First hour less than 15 minutes of legit wrestling.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

We're back to 95 Raw type of level


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

the world champ


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> I read last week that today was a throwaway ep of Raw, since no matter what the rating would suck since memorial day is today



Wish that I saw this before hand. Might just watch the Warriors and OKC go at it tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

And RAW continues to suck with a Roman promo.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wish that I saw this before hand. Might just watch the Warriors and OKC go at it tonight.


Its game 7 bro, GTFO.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

worst champ since Lex Luger


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Worst catchphrase ever.


----------



## Dellinger (May 30, 2016)

I'd take Roman promos over anything this first hour had.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Already bored with these jabronis


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmao wtf is he doing.


this is stupid as hell.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

this chicken shit heel shtick is getting old

if they don't start booking this guy as a legitimate threat then the feud is going to get old really quick. just have him run down and fight roman


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Brollins is pulling a Jericho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Wow. Rollins is even more boring than I had anticipated he would be without Triple H


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

I am having a conflict here. Can't figure what's worse this trolling or Roman talking


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

wow this is so fucking dumb. At least have Seth get his ass kicked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Weakest main event scene ever. that's counting the Diesel reign.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

WTF AM I WATCHING


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

This is embarrassingly stupid.

lmao big show trending.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

this show is an atrocity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Seth more useless than a Magikarp with a hacked in Truant ability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

My AJ vs Ambrose moment


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Seth more useless than a Magikarp with a hacked in Truant ability.


not on him. the booking is ridiculously bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

They pulled another Sting for WWE2k AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

So Goldberg is in WWE 2k17.

Guess we're getting that Goldberg match at Mania


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You gotta understand dude. Good ole cap was created around the time that WW2 was taking place. I know he needs a change up but turning him into Hydra is like making  Cena from good ole wrestling guy to a bloodthirsty heel. It's way too much of a change
> 
> Having said that someone I know came up with a theory that maybe it's just gonna be one of those things were Cap might be 'infiltrating' Hydra.


I understand...it's just pointless to be up in arms about a twist there's few details about. idk maybe i'm just desensitized to marvel's attempts at shock value


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

tfw when the 2k reveal is the highlight of the night so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> I understand...it's just pointless to be up in arms about a twist there's few details about. idk maybe i'm just desensitized to marvel's attempts at shock value



No I definitely get that. I'm just laughing at the heel heat that Marvel got themselves 

Better heels than most in WWE right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Save_us Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> tfw when the 2k reveal is the highlight of the night so far.




That six man tag match could be good 

I'm just lying to myself


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Lana showing her tits is the only thing saving this show


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

lana looks so fire b


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Ugh I wonder if the E needs another smaller title to build guys like Rusev. Maybe like a title that floats between both shows. I think there might be better use for the US title lmao. potentially very stupid idea I am throwing out here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Here comes big John about to make RUUUSEV look stupid again


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I definitely get that. I'm just laughing at the heel heat that Marvel got themselves
> 
> Better heels than most in WWE right now


No they're pretty good heels. they just like to insist that they're a face






...then again maybe that's their gimmick


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

ryder is such a geek


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Z-ZACK got to enter in a non jobber way? 




ted. said:


> No they're pretty good heels. they just like to insist that they're a face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a certain former shield member


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Matchka


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Zack getting chants and woo woos 

Sadly he's not meant to win .


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> this show is an atrocity



I would rather watch the filler DBS arc again than Raw, thats how bad the show is .

I just realized the draft is gonna screw up the Tag Team division...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

It's commendable that Ryder still gets a reaction.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Cue Cena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Boo not America guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

God not this fucking storyline again.


HEARD IT LAST YEAR !!


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

AND HIS NAME IS TITUS


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Wow a titus sighting


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Titus? .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

And Titus getting his push for presenting his grapefruits to Vince.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lol WWE trying to look good by giving Titus a promo. and watch him ultimately get buried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

OOh nice one Titus


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Make Darren Young Great Again


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God not this fucking storyline again.
> 
> 
> HEARD IT LAST YEAR !!



Evil foreigner again .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Titus went straight from the dog house right into the title picture....proof Vince didn't took it personal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

This USA guy is over.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Titus is amazing on the mic!!


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

OH GAWD YES PLEASE DO IIIT


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

Going on 18 minutes of wrestling for first half of show. Don't know who is producing tonight but they should be fired. If it is Vince he should throw a $20 to the big show to punch him in the dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Titus gonna job to Rusev next week.

They're building up Rusev again to feed him to Cena again


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

WhataDrag still believing that Cena is a wrestler and saves kids with cancer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Titus went straight from the dog house right into the title picture....proof Vince didn't took it personal



Pfft. Titus does Daddy of the year shit outside the company. More sponsors and shit.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Titus went straight from the dog house right into the title picture....proof Vince didn't took it personal



IDK, this might be like the Swagger/Rusev feud again and u know who went over...


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> OH GAWD YES PLEASE DO IIIT



Cornette said a lot of talent stuck in 7 year contracts. Not sure what Morrisson's deal is like tho.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

No one holds the Shaman of Sexy Down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

I'd dig Johnny Nitro back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

God they're really doing this


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

If they bring back JoMo...they must be really interested in Melina..... Which means Batista is coming back baby!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

wtf this aint that important.


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sounds like a certain former shield member


Certain shield member may or may not love the passion behind some of the boos. he might not show it but i assure you he's all for mixed bag reactions. trust me, he loves getting shat on at times. ever notice the kicks he gets out of "you still suck"?... me neither but i confidently disclose his enthusiasm at certain sects of the wwe universe deciding his ability as a performer


you believe me, right? cool. glad you too, like everyone else, unanimously loves The Guy with the biggest pecs


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Charlotte sucks at mic . Someone please please stop her from using it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> Certain shield member may or may not love the passion behind some of the boos. he might not show it but i assure you he's all for mixed bag reactions. trust me, he loves getting shat on at times. ever notice the kicks he gets out of "you still suck"?... me neither but i confidently disclose his enthusiasm at certain sects of the wwe universe deciding his ability as a performer
> 
> 
> you believe me, right? cool. glad you too, like everyone else, unanimously loves The Guy with the biggest pecs



Yeah Seth's such a kidder


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

LOL wtf, the McMahons did worse shit to each other. Hell the Bellas did more damage to each other than this.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

What about a actual feud for Charlotte?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Charlotte has a point though Steph


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Charlotte should be fighting The Social Outcasts. She can solo all three of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Steph pls, didn't you help your father drug your mom so your said father could bang Trish?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

What is this? Smackdown?

Why so many tag matches?


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

These guys are great


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

I miss Carmella


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What is this? Smackdown?
> 
> Why so many tag matches?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2016)

Hype for Goldberg getting in 2K17. Should have been in 2K16.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Didnt Cass solo the Dudley's last week?

Whats the point?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hype for Goldberg getting in 2K17. Should have been in 2K16.



Pre-order only doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Touche


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pre-order only doe


Pre-ordering is the future of marketing. it's the way brands are going to win


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What is this? Smackdown?
> 
> Why so many tag matches?



Looks like they actually tossed the show .


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Steph Corpsing



Send for the Man


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Enzo and Cass double team finisher is lame as fuck and always botch


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pre-order only doe


Probably be DLC a few months after the game is out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

These guys need a viable team to feud with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

thought for sure Cass was gonna get the pin.

Nice.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Best Heel lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Racist Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Poor Sami he doesn't get it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Racist Dean.


Ohio is full of racists


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

2 hours of Raw 26 minutes of wrestling


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

inb4 Bray.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

That shirt be fugly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

the man that started all the hate


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ohio is full of racists


I've experienced this from my friend who's from there and is casually racist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the man that started all the hate



Is X-Pac back?


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Cena for President 2016

U cant see the USA


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Yea I don't know where this is going but
MURIKA FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

AJ FUCK YES


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Cena with a strong intent of burial


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

John Cena will not go quietly into the night. lmao.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

The Face of TNA and the Face of WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Cena feeling elevate-y


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

AJ styles gonna be fed to Cena now 

Yeah I'm so glad he joined WWE


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lol @ WWE expecting a fan reaction when they had AJ repeatedly lose all his important matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

What's 2-3 more PPV losses for AJ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

tfw Cena is only 3 months older than AJ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

and this is why WWE will never let Cena go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

ugh I already hate this build.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmao brilliant on the part of those two by pulling that.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2016)

NUTTING IN MY FUCKING PANTS


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

I feel really sad for AJ Styles. Fuck WWE and Fuck Cena. One day karma will strike upon your asses


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Cena is only here until his next cameo in a movie


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmaooo wtfffffffff


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

god they're giving AJ the what chant


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ da future, lost three PPVs in a row btw.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Cena will bury the entire roster first before he shoots his next film

Ironically he supports cancer although he is the disease


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ this promo:


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

OH SHITTT.

HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2016)

heeeel tuuuuurn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOOLOOL. AJ refused to use the club to win the title from Reigns but does it to beat up Cena?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AJ this promo:



apparently it led to something


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Wow so they're turning AJ heel. Ok...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Not six months into the company, lost all important matches, and turns heel. Fucking misuse of talent.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

FUCKING LMAO

HEEL AJ


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

I didn't see that coming at all.

Cena was never going to be turned heel though and they're very short on the heel side going into the brand split so... yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ, the Vanilla Midget Wyatt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Shena will team up with new day now


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Cena cant let go of being a babyface and forced fucked AJ to turn himself heel

dat back stage politics 

Cena will overcome all odds and will solo the entire Club.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOOLOOL. AJ refused to use the club to win the title from Reigns but does it to beat up Cena?



I mean to be fair it would have led to Reigns overcoming the odds


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

this is fucking hilarious to me


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2016)

And now AJ gets fed to Cena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Ah the good ole stomping a mud hole on a top face for 15 minutes to eat up time move by Vince.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

To some degree I guess this makes sense. WWE short on heels so they just put AJ with the bad guys lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ trying his hardest to heel it up, but lol if it matters.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

fuck all those kids and moms that cheered Cena and put him in this position


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

AJ had two choices

- Become a main event heel
- Become an upper midcard face

Which one would his fans prefer? Provided Cena doesn't bury him of course


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Imagine the impact if AJ and Cena's roles were reversed. But lelVince.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> fuck all those kids and moms that cheered Cena and put him in this position


Shena probably fucked most of those moms


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I didn't see that coming at all.
> 
> Cena was never going to be turned heel though and they're very short on the heel side going into the brand split so... yeah



He's turning heel for Baby gurl though. They're just letting Cena bury one more group


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> AJ had two choices
> 
> - Become a main event heel
> - Become an upper midcard face
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Cena is the fucking cancer why cant he just shut the fuck up at home and rest

Who else is he gonna bury next? Is the damage not enough? fuck


----------



## CC Ravis (May 30, 2016)

I can't believe I was dumb enough to think we'd get a clean Face v Face feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

AJ as heel would have been eaten by Reigns or by Cena. At this point nobody in the roster really matters anymore


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

At this point even if Raw wrestled the rest of the show with no commercials it would barely make an hour of wrestling on a three hour show.


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena cant let go of being a babyface and forced fucked AJ to turn himself heel



Nah it's 100% Vince.  He won't let Cena turn cause he doesn't want the lose out on the publicity of having Cena popping up to see the children with Terminal illnesses.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2016)

Cena over The Club in a 3 on 1 handicap match at MitB


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's turning heel for Baby gurl though. They're just letting Cena bury one more group



Well, Roman is the next guy (in Vince's eyes) so that would be the correct choice if he was to do it.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Dana could get it


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AJ this promo:


Man Shawn has the technique down, No wonder he is the only small main eventer Vince doesn't bury

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Just so everybody realizes, those 2 months teasing with Reigns were a waste and all of it was stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

All these next era guys should kayfabe injure themselves to protest and let these old timers do their jobs and lets see how the ratings go


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Natalya could get it as well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2016)

Dana Brooke needs new wrestling gear. It looks generic as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ logic: I wont use the club to win the title but I'll do it to piss off the guy that solos groups on Sundays. 

Wrestling is Stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Reigns is a side character. A proxy champion. He never was meant to hold the title. Roman got lucky enough because the entire roster got injured and he's the only guy that they can remotely push.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2016)

Brooke is a bad wrestler. That finisher looked terrible.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Fat Wyatt got injured by watching old Cena videos on The Network


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

>Former no.1 contender squashed.

This company is shite.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Where is Sasha Banks?


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hype for Goldberg getting in 2K17. Should have been in 2K16.


You know what's hilarious? the dude was an in-game unlockable in 2k14


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 30, 2016)

Dana is winning more matches than her man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Time for Becky to eat the job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2016)

Dolph in total don't give a darn mode, not even dying his hair anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Well, Roman is the next guy (in Vince's eyes) so that would be the correct choice if he was to do it.



Would you be mad if Cena as a heel went over?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Vince will probably put himself in cryostasis and return after 20 years to screw with WWE talent and their push


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> You know what's hilarious? the dude was an in-game unblockable in 2k14



Shhh.. you're not supposed to know that.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

corbin da goat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2016)

Why the fuck is Dolph stealing Jericho's man of 1004 moves promo?


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >Former no.1 contender squashed.
> 
> This company is shite.


What we're people expecting? he's not one of the nose's buddies, didn't come up under the dubba dubba e, and isn't samoan. already saw him being an upper midcard/mainevent utility guy because vince still has to prove a point


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Corbin, the guy who wrestled Ziggler for 200 days. lel


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would you be mad if Cena as a heel went over?



Nope.

Because heel Cena would be the most entertaining thing for the past 5 years. I'd be happy if heel Cena destroyed the entire roster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the fuck is Dolph stealing Jericho's man of 1004 moves promo?



yoo.. I wasn't paying attention but I kept hearing armbar


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2016)

Vince needs to take anti-retardation pills


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Nope.
> 
> Because heel Cena would be the most entertaining thing for the past 5 years. I'd be happy if heel Cena destroyed the entire roster.



So you want another Brock Lesnar?


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the fuck is Dolph stealing Jericho's man of 1004 moves promo?


Ikr? especially when he barely knows 10!


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So you want another Brock Lesnar?


His name is roman reigns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

ted. said:


> What we're people expecting? he's not one of the nose's buddies, didn't come up under the dubba dubba e, and isn't samoan. already saw him being an upper midcard/mainevent utility guy because vince still has to prove a point



Still it's kinda sad at this point . You really can't have a favorite outside of Roman and Cena to do anything.

That's why I kinda hope they both go to Raw and everyone else that's a good talent goes to smackdown. Let vince have his power trip with Roman and Cena there and then let  someone competent run Smackdown


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

AJ trending on Twitter. 11K tweets.

This could push him really well if they havev good intentions. If Super Cena just crushes all three then they're fucked. I think a good ending looks something like them both getting wins on each other. That establishes Cena and him as equals.


lol what are they doing to dolph man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

what the fuck?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

I wont deny I legit marked out. Mr TNA vs Mr WWE

AJ is gonna win their first encounter like it has happened in the last Cena feuds(Rusev, Owens).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Fuck this feud in the ass with a chainsaw.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

At the end you see in the reflection,Suplex City


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmao I can't believe they wrote an entire show that was a toss of programming.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> At the end you see in the reflection,Suplex City



Goldberg vs Lesnar II, if both dont half ass, it can be a fine match tbh .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> At the end you see in the reflection,Suplex City



lol, Goldberg too old to be thrown around by Lesnar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> At the end you see in the reflection,Suplex City



Please no Brock vs Goldberg part two


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2016)

Brock vs Goldberg vs Rock


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

With entrances and other bullshit I guess we'll get something like 10 minutes of wrestling. this was fascinating to watch. nothing actually happened on the show.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

I can't see a single feasible way for AJ to go over in the feud against Cena. As a heel he's sure to get buried


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Well hopefully after Cena buries him he bounces back and gets some wins over Randy Orton or something


----------



## LordPerucho (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I can't see a single feasible way for AJ to go over in the feud against Cena. As a heel he's sure to get buried



Look at Owens, he has been fine after feuding with Cena. AJ should be fine as well IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Main event face scene is literally just Roman and Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Main event face scene is literally just Roman and Cena.



They're the new  Rock and Austin


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

Good chance now AJ goes to Smackdown I think.

I wonder if they're gonna toss all the RAWs until the draft lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Good chance now AJ goes to Smackdown I think.
> 
> I wonder if they're gonna toss all the RAWs until the draft lol.



ehm.. 



kurisu said:


> We need a timeskip to the draft. Shit's weak when everyone knows most of this wont matter in 6 weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Alberto main eventing in 2016.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Cesaro


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> ehm..



lmao true.

talking about my butt here
but kinda sad they're branding still generally young and fit as old school talent.

I understand I guess. that's kind of the only way to make space for younger talent to become stars.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

hopefully post-timeskip AJ has better luck than current AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

If only Cesaro would sneeze and reboot the whole current continuity .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

Last spot for the MITB is going to Bray just watch.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

i love that fat fuck kevin owens


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2016)

So AJ is heel and gonna get "elevated" by Cena.

I called this months ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Fuck off WWE. Rollins is boring. Was boring in his first reign, is boring as fuck now. Reminds me of 2011-2013 Orton.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

just know if kevin owens wins that briefcase then he's going to be jobbing for a year straight


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> just know if kevin owens wins that briefcase then he's going to be jobbing for a year straight



Pretty much every MITB winner that wasn't Cena or Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Wow. Ambrose's hot tag sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> So AJ is heel and gonna get "elevated" by Cena.
> 
> I called this months ago.



Sometimes I  want to have hope you know?


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

lmao owens gets pinned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

Ambrose pinning Owens


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (May 30, 2016)

41 minutes of wrestling on a 186 minute show. That's like 25%. What a crock.


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

Ok. I can sort of see what they're building towards. Ambrose is likely going to get the briefcase. Zayn will probably fuck up Owens' chances since that feud is still sort of open


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2016)

also, this nba game is fucking lit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

So you have the guy that's going nowhere (Del Rio) and the old guy that has comeback to put guys over (Jericho) and you job the top heel in the company.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So you have the guy that's going nowhere (Del Rio) and the old guy that has comeback to put guys over (Jericho) and you job the top heel in the company.



yeah first thing I thought when I saw that in a promo was that two of those guys probably would not be there in just a short few months. and they're both heels too. lmao really shows that things need to be reshuffled completely.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2016)

I'm gonna go watch some Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2016)

AJ already dumbest heel in the least 5 years. Didn't use the club to beat Reigns or Owens but use them to piss off Cena.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2016)

He better watch what's happening to a lot of guys around his age on the way out.

EDIT:

contrary opinion-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

That's dumb, AJ already had two PPV main event matches in which he lost. He also lost at Mania to a guy that was supposed to job. It's also way to early to turn him heel. Why not build him as a face first in order to gain heat when he finally does the turn? Also build stars? That's asking way too much of a company that wants us to forget about the 7th guy that was supposed to be in the MitB last week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

But I can't wait for the Polarizing Powers to team up and elevate Rollins and AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

sooooo fucking happy I get to see aj vs cena

I don't care what cena haters say I'm so emotional right now 

I've waited for this my whole life


Let me eat

I'm in tears


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 31, 2016)

We all know Cena will come out on top I'm not even mad. If anything AJ should be happy he's losing while getting more money winning possibly in the indies or TNA.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 31, 2016)

AJ was already getting six figures in NJPW.

I guess WWE offered him more money to be a jobber.

Why so anyone be excited that he's gonna lose to Cena?


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2016)

AJ knows what it is. When he stepped into the WWE, he said it was like moving from the minor leagues to the big leagues. What happens to him resta squarely on his shoulders.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Aj in the same boat as punk n Bryan .... Fans won't let him fall off he straight



And that somehow justifies WWE's shitty creative and booking? AJ's booking has been random as fuck. Rumble debut > Jericho feud in which he lost at Mania > Roman feud in which he lost two matches > lost to Owens clean (was face) > feuds with Cena/turns heel.

This makes him look like a complete chump. Like he resisted The Club's help until he figured he can't do shit on his own.

And again fans getting behind AJ won't automatically cover his ass in booking. Only reason creative got behind Bryan is because the fans literally shat on Orton vs. Batista.  This isn't about how fans perceive a talent, it hasn't been about that since Ryder got over due to a fucking Youtube show. It's all about Vince and how he sees the roster. Obviously everyone wants the absolute best for and out of AJ. So far it has been meh compared to what he can truly bring out of company. but you know lelbooking.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> And that somehow justifies WWE's shitty creative and booking? AJ's booking has been random as fuck. Rumble debut > Jericho feud in which he lost at Mania > Roman feud in which he lost two matches > lost to Owens clean (was face) > feuds with Cena/turns heel.
> 
> This makes him look like a complete chump. Like he resisted The Club's help until he figured he can't do shit on his own.
> 
> And again fans getting behind AJ won't automatically cover his ass in booking. Only reason creative got behind Bryan is because the fans literally shat on Orton vs. Batista.  This isn't about how fans perceive a talent, it hasn't been about that since Ryder got over due to a fucking Youtube show. It's all about Vince and how he sees the roster. Obviously everyone wants the absolute best for and out of AJ. So far it has been meh compared to what he can truly bring out of company. but you know lelbooking.


We all knew wwe wasnt going to sign him just to make him the guy for wwe so why should we complain when we know the outcome? even though hes been taking L's for a little while its all better than him being just random guy on the roster. 

Styles debuted at RR
Had a match with Y2J at WM
Headlined two ppvs
is headlining house shows atm

Hes getting paid good money.

Hes obviously winning and paying his dues at the same time.

Now he gets to face cena what all we wanted? and we should be complaining he didnt win the wwe title off the bat or he didnt beat kevin owens?



people were complaining about how wwe broke up the club and now we find out they didnt AJ is a chump.
ok. the only possible way for som people to not complain is if AJ is champ at this exact moment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys, just got back from a trip this night, so what did I miss for Raw?


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2016)

AJ was fucking awesome tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey guys, just got back from a trip this night, so what did I miss for Raw?


Nothing at all. It was a typical holiday RAW.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2016)

Stfu Drag. Cena should just quit and stop wrestling and just help out cancer patients. 

It doesnt matter if AJ is main eventing shit if he lose all ppvs in a row. Now he's getting buried by an old timer who cant fucking wrestle and has no experience outside WWE


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Pretty much every MITB winner that wasn't Cena or Orton.



Or Kane.  Although those three pretty much cashed in within a few weeks.  Kane on the same night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We all knew wwe wasnt going to sign him just to make him the guy for wwe so why should we complain when we know the outcome? even though hes been taking L's for a little while its all better than him being just random guy on the roster.



This BETA marking tho. That's dumb, you'd obviously want the best for your favorites; especially if they deserve it. You'd naturally want a good program with good booking to make everyone look strong. Just so you'd know, Bryan wasn't a random guy on the roster too, but fans demanded more and he/we got more. Because he deserves more. AJ deserves more as well.



> Styles debuted at RR
> Had a match with Y2J at WM
> Headlined two ppvs
> is headlining house shows atm



By that logic Sting had an awesome WWE run as well. If we're ignoring wins and losses that is. 



> Hes getting paid good money.



So was Hornswoggle.



> Hes obviously winning and paying his dues at the same time.



Last major win was against Jericho at Fastlane. Obviously he's not "winning".



> Now he gets to face cena what all we wanted? and we should be complaining he didnt win the wwe title off the bat or he didnt beat kevin owens?



Again, nobody here said he should win the title. Nobody forced WWE to book AJ vs. Roman and Aj vs. Owens this early in his tenure.



> people were complaining about how wwe broke up the club and now we find out they didnt AJ is a chump.
> ok. the only possible way for som people to not complain is if AJ is champ at this exact moment.



I personally complained about *how* they broke the club. Just like how am complaining about *how *they turned AJ heel. It's stupid and makes AJ look like an ass.

Well at least am complaining with substance as I'm voting with my wallet next month.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

And nobody is going to bring up the Rollins/Roman feud? God, it's absolute shite so far. People were chanting boring and shit.


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2016)

I'll give them this, aj has a better chance at getting one clean win off cena than he does roma-


...oh wait this is the same guy who lost to an out of shape y2jobber on his wrestlemania debut 


...nvm


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nothing at all. It was a typical holiday RAW.



Heh, going by this and reading the past few pages it would seem I dodged a bullet here.   So SmackDown will be live this week then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

*Recently on Talk Is Jericho, two-time  Hall Of Famer, Ric Flair spoke with 'Y2J' Chris Jericho about WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns.

According to Flair, one of Reigns' core competencies is his versatility.

"You really don't know what the crowd is going to do until you go out there through the curtain, right? You can have something all planned out and they're not going to buy it. I mean, that's the great thing about having Roman [Reigns]. I think they struggled with him at first, but with Roman, they've got the best of both worlds. They've got a guy that one day can wrestle Seth Rollins and be the hottest bad guy in the [professional wrestling] business, which that match will be huge when they have it or he can go out and wrestle Hunter and whatever, right? He's good! Yes, [he is versatile], which is a good thing, I think."

Also, Flair is of the opinion that WWE brass has been proven right in backing Reigns all along and that it is impossible for fans to boo him now.

"Look at the match him and AJ [Styles] had [at WWE Payback]. Holy cow! What a match. Start, restart, start, restart. And you know, AJ flies around. [Jericho] should know. He works [Jericho's] style of work, but Roman hung right there with him for 30 minutes. Roman [has] got legs. It makes him a better performer. You can't [boo him] anymore. But he just had to work hard to win them over. But the company just proves everybody right. They did the right thing. Bret [Hart], I just saw Bret the other day, but Bret was hammering the company for the way they treat Roman. Roman's as happy as can be. Bret's fine now too! As long as he can put the Sharpshooter on me, he's happy."

------------------------
*
Based Roman carrying AJ. 

Also, you can't boo him anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Recently on Talk Is Jericho, two-time  Hall Of Famer, Ric Flair spoke with 'Y2J' Chris Jericho about WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns.
> 
> According to Flair, one of Reigns' core competencies is his versatility.
> 
> ...



WTF, is the man's mind so far out he's mixing fantasy with reality.  Not taking anything away from Roman's abilities but having this guy sing your praises isn't helping out the cause.  

I mean I wouldn't be surprise if he made other comments as such as the Gobbledy Gooker was an underrated gimmick, the Red fucking Rooster was a technical god in ring, and Kwang was a pure Japanese ninja despite coming from Puerto Rico and speaking Spanish.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, going by this and reading the past few pages it would seem I dodged a bullet here.   So SmackDown will be live this week then.


I thought Smackdown goes live in July?



kurisu said:


> *Recently on Talk Is Jericho, two-time  Hall Of Famer, Ric Flair spoke with 'Y2J' Chris Jericho about WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns.
> 
> According to Flair, one of Reigns' core competencies is his versatility.
> 
> ...


Flair is paid good so of course he's gonna sing the praises of the current top project. But he's damn near sucking Reigns' dick here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

Flair needs DDPYoga.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's dumb, AJ already had two PPV main event matches in which he lost. He also lost at Mania to a guy that was supposed to job. It's also way to early to turn him heel. Why not build him as a face first in order to gain heat when he finally does the turn? Also build stars? That's asking way too much of a company that wants us to forget about the 7th guy that was supposed to be in the MitB last week.



Yeah since they keep pushing Roman and want Cena to be the gold goose I guess this is the only way to fit AJ into the picture. Unfortunate.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

Thor stfu I don't take anything u post seriously n will not have a convo with u.

kurisu my point is tho he's doing well. He's taken some L's so far but his path in the wwe so far is better than most. I've already pointed out all the shit he's did so far that most of the talent don't even get a chance to do.



Aj styles vs cena is very lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

It must suck being a wrestler after retire unless your like rock or Austin... Retirement seems so sack for em.... Just always doing wrestling conventions


----------



## Kuya (May 31, 2016)

how is Cody Rhodes allowed to wrestle Kurt Angle in august? I thought Rhodes is not allowed to wrestle anywhere until that contract expires?


----------



## God Movement (May 31, 2016)

Thank you for your great insight as always, Nature Boy.

Anyway, if the crowd doesn't buy into Roman as a face, might as well turn him heel. He'll be loved (but hated) in that role. I think Big Cass could definitely be top face if he continues his organic rise to the top. Has a lot of charisma it seems. Rollins, not so much. Not sure he has what it takes to be top face.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Not sure if posted but Steve Austin said the segment with Flair and Charlotte was terrible:


He said Flair choked but it was hardly his fault. The segment was just an all around horrible idea. Questioning what the point of separating them was unless Flair is supposed to come back in another role.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

Seth Rollins has everything to make it as top face. Vince has him doing that stupid chicken heel shit. And it makes people dislike Seth in the wrong way and it rubs people the wrong way when hes a feud. Like now for example, Roman vs Rollins could be so much better if Seth wasn't running around every fucking where.

Like why is seth supposed to be afraid of roman? He only lost the title due to injury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Gonna be another win for Reigns and then I imagine they'll be put on different shows.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2016)

Charlotte got buried. Fuck Steph and her castrating promos. She was just about to get good heel heat even though what she did was kayfabe justifiable. But Steph had to piss on her for it. 



Raiden said:


> Gonna be another win for Reigns and then I imagine they'll be put on different shows.



I don't understand why they're not doing anything to build brandsplit. Hell if NXT stars are included, now's the time to introduce them so they'd make an impact when drafted. 

On-topic though, I still want one title for both shows. I hated it when the WHC played second fiddle to the WWE title. It's not like the main event scene is hot now anyway.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Having New Day help explain the draft on Monday definitely is a warning sign about the seriousness of the brand split. But it will be hard to tell since to your point yesterday they threw the show and might throw the next one. I also have reservations about them saying, "It's a new day" in WWE. Makes the talent that are still good to go seem old and washed up. There's other creative ways to introduce talent lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

New days segments have been so corny man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2016)

Maria Kanellis, Sienna <3


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Having New Day help explain the draft on Monday definitely is a warning sign about the seriousness of the brand split. But it will be hard to tell since to your point yesterday they threw the show and might throw the next one. I also have reservations about them saying, "It's a new day" in WWE. Makes the talent that are still good to go seem old and washed up. There's other creative ways to introduce talent lol.


Remember how The Legacy's theme song had "It's a new day"


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2016)

Mia Yim (Jade TNA) with the package piledriver for the win


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

jfc vince is old as hell. i cant look at him anymore... he has the where am i look in his face.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Rumored draft list. Not confirmed at all and be warned of possible spoilers.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

i dont believe that list


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

it would def be a disappointment : /.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

how would you do the draft

side note: that list got paige n del rio names exactly right next to each other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

id do

raw:
Roman 
Dean
Bray
Nakamrua
Orton
Jericho
Finn
Sami

Smackdown
Cena
Styles
Cesaro
Owens
Del Rio
Seth
Roode
Arries
Hideo 
Sheamus


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Hmm not sure about everyone but something like:

Cena, AJ, Rollins, Cesaro, Jericho, Ziggler, Dudleys, Fin Balor, Vaudevillains to Smackdown.
Orton, Reigns, Ambrose, Enzo and Kas, Austin Aries, the Wyatt Family, Mark Henry stay on RAW.

I would probably do two belts. And I don't personally believe in a pure bland split. I would probably do a few Smackdown vs. RAW type of pay per views through out the year. Would also have people from both shows on each ppv.

I'd probably turn a lot more of the older talents as heels to antagonize and fight against new nxt guys. not sure about everyone i would pull from next tho.

And I wouldn't appoint Stephanie or Shane as GM either. I'd have them float in between both shows and have other folks as GM. Would also play around with the concept to entertain different ideas.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

I'd probably do two separate titles but all will be on the same ppv. Royal rumble winners n mitb guys can choose whatever brand they wanna be on.


Man just imagine if punk n Bryan were still around

Hurts my soul everyday I think about it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2016)

Yeah this would be totally sick if those two were still here. 

Tons of opportunity. AJ vs. Punk/Bryan would be crazy.

I'd also push the creative team for different kinds of matches. Or maybe call up folks and ask them for ideas to explore shaking up the product, especially for younger talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2016)

I wonder when lesnar hhh n taker returns


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> New days segments have been so corny man.


They've been shit for so long now, I blame the face turn.



Raiden said:


> Rumored draft list. Not confirmed at all and be warned of possible spoilers.


What show is Rollins on?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 1, 2016)

> As noted, Sasha Banks returned to the ring on weekend  live events after suffering what was believed to be a concussion at the May 15th live event in Charlottesville, VA. While WWE did not confirm the injury, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter sticks by the claim that it was a significant concussion. The injury reportedly happened when referee Darrick Moore accidentally hit Sasha with a knee to the head.
> 
> While the injury was a fluke and not Sasha's fault, it may look bad for her to WWE officials as Vince McMahon has said on multiple occasions that he believes Sasha knows only one speed - all out. Vince was reportedly comparing Banks to Daniel Bryan months ago as he feels she is injury-prone.



TBH I feel Sasha should tone down her style a bit , maybe doing so Vince will change her mind about her..


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2016)

*As noted, Sasha Banks returned to the ring on weekend  live events after suffering what was believed to be a concussion at the May 15th live event in Charlottesville, VA. While WWE did not confirm the injury, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter sticks by the claim that it was a significant concussion. The injury reportedly happened when referee Darrick Moore accidentally hit Sasha with a knee to the head.

While the injury was a fluke and not Sasha's fault, it may look bad for her to WWE officials as Vince McMahon has said on multiple occasions that he believes Sasha knows only one speed - all out. Vince was reportedly comparing Banks to Daniel Bryan months ago as he feels she is injury-prone.

------------------------
*


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> id do
> 
> raw:
> Roman
> ...



The Cena on Smackdown one needs to happen.  Like him or not he's still the face on WWE and for Smackdown to work it needs the big face to have the financial pull.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2016)

need orton vs lesnar


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah not a big believer in the Sasha stories. Shits dumb. Shit would require Vince to really care. This shit was about letting the other girls, mainly Charlotte, not get outshone by Sasha. If you wanted to point to the race thing that's more believable then the injury prone comment. Her getting the Summerslam feud is pretty obvious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> The Cena on Smackdown one needs to happen.  Like him or not he's still the face on WWE and for Smackdown to work it needs the big face to have the financial pull.



Cena to Smackdown really isn't a make or break proposition. I mean it obviously should happen but it's not a deathblow to that brand. Going live and shit actually happening on Smackdown are huge huge things. Think about how much better Raw does than Smackdown in ratings while Smackdown has been on pretty poor TV nights for the majority of its run now. If the goal is to get the ratings close at the onset it's not really going to stop them from doing that because those other two factors are bigger. 

I mean consider this, if there's a brand split and Smackdown isn't live but gets Cena which scenario gets the arrow moving upward. Of course the easiest solution is to just combine all the good elements but if you can't it's pretty obvious what the greater tangible effect is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena to Smackdown really isn't a make or break proposition. I mean it obviously should happen but it's not a deathblow to that brand. Going live and shit actually happening on Smackdown are huge huge things. Think about how much better Raw does than Smackdown in ratings while Smackdown has been on pretty poor TV nights for the majority of its run now. If the goal is to get the ratings close at the onset it's not really going to stop them from doing that because those other two factors are bigger.
> 
> I mean consider this, if there's a brand split and Smackdown isn't live but gets Cena which scenario gets the arrow moving upward. Of course the easiest solution is to just combine all the good elements but if you can't it's pretty obvious what the greater tangible effect is.


Cena being on smackdown would prove its not the B+ show. If roman and cena were both on raw You know so many people will say Vince favors Raw over smackdown. It's bound to happen... With the megastar on Smackdown and Vince golden boy on Raw,  each will fill each others void out.

Yes live smackdown and story lines happening will make the brand legit again but this wouldn't give smackdown the same importance feel if all of Vinces favorites are on one show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena being on smackdown would prove its not the B+ show. If roman and cena were both on raw You know so many people will say Vince favors Raw over smackdown. It's bound to happen... With the megastar on Smackdown and Vince golden boy on Raw,  each will fill each others void out.
> 
> Yes live smackdown and story lines happening will make the brand legit again but this wouldn't give smackdown the same importance feel if all of Vinces favorites are on one show.



None of that really matters though, I mean Smackdown even with Cena is still going to play catch up in terms of ratings and prestige. It's not just one guy who can make that difference, I'm not even trying to say it doesn't help I'm pointing at the other factors that in tandem mean more than Cena. What made the brand so legit when it was at it's purported peak was that you had 6 super workers and one of the most athletic bigger guys the sport had ever seen. Lesnar and Angle are/were huge but neither guy has really peaked like Cena. Some of those Smackdowns were beating Raw in ratings. You can use the stars and scrubs approach that modern day sports team uses to field a competitive product, especially since you're simply creating competition from within. Hell we're always talking about how the company basically hasn't made a new star in 12 years, I mean you can count Roman if you want but he's one dude. There's so many ways to do the damn thing and it's success or grade level aren't simply predicated on Cena.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh and about the New Day stuff I gotta say yeah they're getting a little stale but they haven't really changed what they were doing. The crowd turned them and Vince always wanted to be faces.

Not for nothing but Wrestlemania was in April, the calendar just turned to June. New Day was like one of the 5 best things of a pretty lackluster Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> None of that really matters though, I mean Smackdown even with Cena is still going to play catch up in terms of ratings and prestige. It's not just one guy who can make that difference, I'm not even trying to say it doesn't help I'm pointing at the other factors that in tandem mean more than Cena. What made the brand so legit when it was at it's purported peak was that you had 6 super workers and one of the most athletic bigger guys the sport had ever seen. Lesnar and Angle are/were huge but neither guy has really peaked like Cena. Some of those Smackdowns were beating Raw in ratings. You can use the stars and scrubs approach that modern day sports team uses to field a competitive product, especially since you're simply creating competition from within. Hell we're always talking about how the company basically hasn't made a new star in 12 years, I mean you can count Roman if you want but he's one dude. There's so many ways to do the damn thing and it's success or grade level aren't simply predicated on Cena.


I'm not talking about ratings
I'm talking about importance overall to Vince n the wwe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not talking about ratings
> I'm talking about importance overall to Vince n the wwe.



Then that's naive as fuck. The most important show is the one that Vince produces and if he really does both it's whichever one gets better ratings. I mean look you're absolutely right that Cena should be on Smackdown, all I'm saying is that in terms of the nebulous concepts we're talking about he doesn't move the needle a crazy amount. Like the automatic upgrade you get in changing Smackdown's format and even the channel, even though it's been on USA for like 3-5 months now, means all the things your kind of talking about. 

I mean Cena is a huge message but basically saying we're not going to keep this show in a can and pretend like it's new despite being days old says more. Even the things they already do, you're going to watch Smackdown on Tuesday and hear a different broadcast team too. The little things add up to make a product too. I get that Cena makes all of this happen so much quicker and puts eyes there which is why he should but the fact this is all new does that too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2016)

I personally believe the only reason why Vince is doing the split because he believe he has enough star power between roman n cena to lead each brand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2016)

Straight outta Corporateville 

Tho I have to admit, the guy he replied to is kinda wrong. Doesn't make Bubba any less of a shill. 

Then there's also this


AJ aint young. 

Club are about to be elevated to promote Cena vs. AJ.

Charlotte just got buried by Steph. 

Becky and Sasha got lost in the shuffle since Mania which is weird for a thin-as-fuck division. 

He's right about Enzo/Cass, Zayn, and Owens. Although the latter should be THE top heel by now instead of eating pins from Ambrose on RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2016)

While I do hope Cena does go to Smackdown and that the spoilers are wrong about that I want them to be right about the announce teams. If we get Ranallo and Graves as the announce team then that will help the product out so much in terms of feeling like a different show from Raw and maybe help get guys over better. Idk Heyman said something to the effect if he was starting a promotion or the GM of a brand or something or the other he would take Corey Graves with his top pick. His reasoning was that Graves could get everyone over in the way they needed to be put over, that he was responsible for getting all the talent over not just one guy.

Ranallo really gives a big fight feel in the same way JR use to. Not saying that it's the most important thing but damn.



WhatADrag said:


> I personally believe the only reason why Vince is doing the split because he believe he has enough star power between roman n cena to lead each brand.



The USA Network too mang. I mean they essentially doubled down on their WWE content for the first time in years and for the first time in two primetime slots. One product is a hackneyed version of the other so of course they're going to be a little pissy they're not getting their money's worth. This would be them getting their money's worth.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They've been shit for so long now, I blame the face turn.



That list has him on RAW. Would be kind of weird if they put Rollins and Reigns on the same show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2016)

NXT's go home episode for Takeover was actually a real step up despite feeding more into the Indy Supershow problem. This is Taz's take on what's next. There's a good idea in there but ultimately his idea of the implementation is flawed.



			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *The WWE Brand Extension:*
> 
> "It's a layup to me. They're doing a brand split, which I humbly say that I predicted three or four months ago on my show. I know how they book and I know what works. They're actually a little late on the brand split, frankly, but the brand split works."
> 
> "I think they'll do NXT from 8pm-9pm on the USA Network, which is a perfect lead-in to Raw. Raw at three hours is too long–it's tough for creative, tough for the announcers and a three-hour wrestling show is a lot for wrestling fans to watch. The NXT idea brings more awareness to another brand, and you still keep those five hours of weekly content. Then they can be part of the draft, too."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 2, 2016)

I miss Orton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2016)

Pretty sure KO is winning MITB now


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2016)

Orton will probably say something about the new era too. I guess it's only expected that he will pick a fight with Reigns.

Wouldn't be surprised if they went at it for Summerslam.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if Orton is done.

Oh I see Bubba is bitching at the fans some more.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2016)

lmao vince: 

WWE "asked" people which tag teams they would like to see split up. New day overwhelmingly was selected: 

Definitely wasn't a big fan of the gimmick when it first started, but It hink that would be unwise. Especially after seeing what happens to other singles midcard talent.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2016)

oh wow these might be actual legit spoilers for the draft: 

Didn't know that USA Network was unhappy with ratings. They need to push RAW back to two hours and also stop with the PG bullshit in that case. lol I guess that's why they're saying this is a new "era."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2016)

Did Bubba forget the number one element of being a heel?


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2016)

Bubba is stanning hard right now. for what purpose?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2016)

Isn't the popular theory that he's going full bore to increase his position and get Velvet in there? Atleast a job at Full Sail? 

I can completely see the USA Network being pissed about ratings. They basically doubled down on their WWE content and didn't even deathslot them but basically got jack shit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2016)

ted. said:


> Bubba is stanning hard right now. for what purpose?



Maybe like others backstage he knows more about what is going on than anyone not backstage and is pretty much pissed off at fans shitting on people for just doing their job?


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2016)

Shitting on who?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2016)

ted. said:


> Bubba is stanning hard right now. for what purpose?



Velvet Sky has been pretty much begging for a WWE stint.



Nemesis said:


> Maybe like others backstage he knows more about what is going on than anyone not backstage and is pretty much pissed off at fans shitting on people for just doing their job?



It reached a point where booing isn't the only factor sadly. Ratings have been dropping during The Guy's reign. Simply put, it ain't just loser trolls trolling like Bubba has been alluding to. Folk aren't into Roman(for whatever reason). You either rework it to your advantage or drop the guy. But nope, better to insult the people giving you money.



Raiden said:


> oh wow these might be actual legit spoilers for the draft:
> 
> Didn't know that USA Network was unhappy with ratings. They need to push RAW back to two hours and also stop with the PG bullshit in that case. lol I guess that's why they're saying this is a new "era."



If Cena/Smackdown beats Roman/Raw in ratings.  

I wonder if Bubba will blame fans that don't watch RAW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2016)

Honestly feel like Cena is going on Smackdown. Him and AJ have been wanting this feud for a while. I think AJ is a really obvious Smackdown guy and those "lists" all have him there. I just don't think you break that feud up after a month. They have to put their best foot forward.

People are saying though that Reigns is being promoted for a lot of Smackdown events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2016)

Holy shit there is a wyatt family reference in fallout 4


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It reached a point where booing isn't the only factor sadly. Ratings have been dropping during The Guy's reign. Simply put, it ain't just loser trolls trolling like Bubba has been alluding to. Folk aren't into Roman(for whatever reason). You either rework it to your advantage or drop the guy. But nope, better to insult the people giving you money.



Honestly if I were Roman and the WWE pulled the rug under me again like at WM last year and Survivor series as well I'd do a CM Punk and just walk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly if I were Roman and the WWE pulled the rug under me again like at WM last year and Survivor series as well I'd do a CM Punk and just walk.



That's stupid. You can be mad at the company for setting you up badly but at least they gave you all that comfort and protection and it was the fans who said fuck off. Him walking out like Punk would be worse in the sense that you aren't entitled to the main event status if you're not working out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly if I were Roman and the WWE pulled the rug under me again like at WM last year and Survivor series as well I'd do a CM Punk and just walk.



Wait. Pull the rug as in A) rework his gimmick or B) drop him?

If it's B) he would kinda prove that he didn't have what it takes and that the only reason he's at the top is because Vince and co pushed the fuck out of him. Please do consider the fact that Roman never paid his dues, he's legit one of the most protected wrestlers OF ALL TIME. Being at the top/put over is literally the ONLY formula he knows of.

If it's A) then he's being salty for the wrong reasons. Unless he's totally out of touch(like Vince) even he realizes things aren't working. And haven't been for well over a year. (maybe two if you consider those early boos after the Shield split).

Punk had legit gripes with how he AND Daniel Bryan were treated. Punk proved he was as over as Cena yet still got screwed in booking. What did Roman prove exactly?  Sure he had nice matches, but so did every midcarder in the company now.  Overall the talent in the company is very good. Point is, Roman has yet to prove to be anything special and the fans notice. FFS, even kids started to boo him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's stupid. You can be mad at the company for setting you up badly but at least they gave you all that comfort and protection and it was the fans who said fuck off. Him walking out like Punk would be worse in the sense that you aren't entitled to the main event status if you're not working out.



Plus Punk is like an established legend. Vince was legit sad that he left.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Did Bubba forget the number one element of being a heel?





ted. said:


> Bubba is stanning hard right now. for what purpose?



He might just be playing defense because the company is actually in some shit for poor ratings. That's all on WWE though.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2016)

Sorry for the double post but I wanted to also share a fascinating interview from four years ago. A  WWE writer shared perspective about the company. Basically said it's ailing because Stefanie is in control of creative, Vince has fire but is still fading. Also said Triple H isn't the kind of guy who can get a locker room on his side, which would partly explain the demoralizing and pushing out now: 

 Also heyman's comments: ahead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Plus Punk is like an established legend. Vince was legit sad that he left.



Must hurt Hunter personally to know Vince loved the guy


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Must hurt Hunter personally to know Vince loved the guy



 Probably ate him up. Triple Nose never did like Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Punk got himself over without Hunter's permission 

Wait a minute...........


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

So if Brock fights at ufc 200 this mean he done with wwe?

;(


----------



## Black Superman (Jun 4, 2016)

Kofi should have been WWE's  champion a long time ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Why do people keep thinking Brock's still under contract? lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2016)

Brock's WWE deal has a provision that will let him fight for the UFC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Didn't know that. If this was gonna happen should have just have Brock not wrestled at Mania at all.

Still pissed about that fucking match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

I wonder if they allow Brock to fight they want rounda


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Ronda is injured right now and had surgery to repair something. That something is called her pride


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Dana White on ESPN confirmed that Brock is not going to be back in UFC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2016)

Lol some people here defending Roman. 

This is what happens when you push a guy who doesnt deserve anything or hasnt proven a single thing.

They need to establish a guy first. Give someone an underdog gimmick. Have his ass kicked by The Club or any other tag teams once every week. Have him beat that said team one by one and have him win the US or IC championship. Then have him feud with another face (except fucking Cena of course) and show people that a hard working guy > with a pretty face/2nd gen star. Its like pushing another Daniel Bryan but add more into it.

Not just pushing someone to high heavens instantly and have him shoved forcely to our throats


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dana White on ESPN confirmed that Brock is not going to be back in UFC.


Go on


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

No one tryna read your shit posts Thor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So if Brock fights at ufc 200 this mean he done with wwe?
> 
> ;(



Wait. What now? 



SoulTaker said:


> Brock's WWE deal has a provision that will let him fight for the UFC.



Great. Let's take the part-time guy that we made crap on all our roster and put him in a real fight in a show we won't make a single dime from. 

I want 90's Vince back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

Well if brock wins and comes back to the E its sort of a W for Vince if u think about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2016)

The only downside i really see is that brock comes back n they make him dominate every match with a German suplex unless its roman


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2016)

I guess Brock will drop in at some point and say, "I heard there was a new here...somethingsomething..Suplex City."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Go on


Basically they had a tech problem that accidentally activated Brock on their roster


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Basically they had a tech problem that accidentally activated Brock on their roster


The fuck are u talking about ufc n wwe confirmed lhes fighting at 200


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Well if brock wins and comes back to the E its sort of a W for Vince if u think about it.



How is a dude that won in a real fight lose in a fake fight be a W for Vince, WWE, or wrestling? It's obvious that the end game for Bork is to put someone over; presumably Roman. So yeah, not buying it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How is a dude that won in a real fight lose in a fake fight be a W for Vince, WWE, or wrestling? It's obvious that the end game for Bork is to put someone over; presumably Roman. So yeah, not buying it.


More publicity u doo doo head
And what if Vince gets Ronda or coner in return???


But
I can see it now
Brock wins at ufc
Owens cashes in on roman to win
Brock destroys owens
Holds title to mania
Gets destroyed by roman


----------



## Cromer (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello fellas, long time no see!

Came to see what y'all opinions were on the Lesnar thing...guess I'm gonna wait till tomorrow.

I will say though, WWE has GOT to be getting Ronda for something, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> More publicity u doo doo head
> And what if Vince gets Ronda or coner in return???


You would have a point... If this one 1991 or something. 

Yay.. Can't wait till Ronda shits on Charlotte. Guess the Steph burial wasn't enough. 



> But
> I can see it now
> Brock wins at ufc
> Owens cashes in on roman to win
> ...



Horrible booking. Which means it's accurate. 

Honestly, am sick of Bork. And this UFC thing ain't helping. In hindsight I would have rather Roman himself beat the streak and get that mad heat on top of what he's getting today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

What if ronda is in sashas corner or something?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

I mean this absolutely helps WWE in terms of cross promotion, the same way Ronda being at WM helped out both businesses in terms of raising her profile. That said I gotta agree with @kurisu and say that getting Ronda isn't enough here. Like it just isn't and they're kind of feeding into old hype. Ronda's still a draw but we all know part of that draw was that she was a good heel who never lost. Now she lost.

The bad thing would be for Brock to lose. It's bad for UFC but worse for the WWE because it feeds into the whole fake vs real thing. 

For the record there was nothing really wrong with Brock's booking from Summerslam to the Harper debacle. Like that match with Cena was one of the best matches of the year then the triple threat match was ostensibly the best WWE match of 2015. Suplex City really wasn't that much of a problem, the only blemish from the two points I suggested is probably just the Rollins match being a set up for the Taker feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

WWE themselves is saying that Brock is back in August.





> "Brock Lesnar remains under contract to WWE," the company said Saturday in a statement shared with CBS Sports. "However, he has been granted a one-off opportunity to compete at UFC 200. Following this milestone event on July 9, Brock will return to WWE for SummerSlam on Sunday, August 21, live on WWE Network."


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2016)

Brock said himself last year he's retired from mixed martial arts.

I don't know where this bs started that Brock might fight on the UFC 200 card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock said himself last year he's retired from mixed martial arts.
> 
> I don't know where this bs started that Brock might fight on the UFC 200 card.



Because they made it official last night on UFC 199. It's everywhere dude. Even WWE covered it on their own website.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2016)

It's official alright.

Brock's apparently fighting Mike Hunt.

Brock is in the best health in years after the diverticulitis.

I'm gonna do some research on Mike Hunt's fighting history.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

That seems like a pretty legit challenger, almost too legit. I mean I know they're revealing the opponent tomorrow. Mark Hunt is a good choice but he's a ranked fighter which makes it harder to believe. 

Brock just needs to stay from anyone from the Bas Rutten school of using someones intestines as sand bag. Like never ever step in there with Overeem again for starters. Not even sure Brock should fight the new breed of heavyweights he ushered in either. I'm worried for him.

Still this is another fuck you to Punk. Brock is going to come in and fight like 2 years after Punk's departure.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2016)

Brock fighting before Punker. Damn. Punk is really just wasting is time. Just go back to WWE and get your Mania main event you bastard


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey yo, just wanted to pop in to say I might get back into watching the WWE if they get more star power.

I said this before, but has anyone noticed that it seems like the WWE is reflecting with the fans and understanding they need to start signing these internet favorites? Like look at the MiTB. Just straight up looks like a win/win no matter who gets the briefcase. It's really the booking is all they really need to fix.

They definitely have the talent at this point. Back when I started watching in 2011-2012, good god, the roster just seemed like utter trash.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2016)

A random UFC fighter is going to get the rub for beating brock. That's kind of hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'll give them this, aj has a better chance at getting one clean win off cena than he does roma-
> 
> 
> ...oh wait this is the same guy who lost to an out of shape y2jobber on his wrestlemania debut
> ...




Ehh, you know I feel like you're being too critical. Jericho is an established veteran wrestler. Were we not just complaining that he was jobbing to too many people upon his returns? Now when he starts winning we have an issue with it? I know it's with AJ Styles and he's great but I have no issue with it. That WM lost won't tarnish his WWE run as long as the WWE books him right, which it needs to do.


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That seems like a pretty legit challenger, almost too legit. I mean I know they're revealing the opponent tomorrow. Mark Hunt is a good choice but he's a ranked fighter which makes it harder to believe.
> 
> Brock just needs to stay from anyone from the Bas Rutten school of using someones intestines as sand bag. Like never ever step in there with Overeem again for starters. Not even sure Brock should fight the new breed of heavyweights he ushered in either. I'm worried for him.
> 
> Still this is another fuck you to Punk. Brock is going to come in and fight like 2 years after Punk's departure.




Ugh, 

Brock Lesnar has had more training within the Octagon than CM Punk ever has. Why is it questionable why it's taking CM Punk longer?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> Ugh,
> 
> Brock Lesnar has had more training within the Octagon than CM Punk ever has. Why is it questionable why it's taking CM Punk longer?



Punk had established fight dates though. Punk was supposed to be one of the selling points to this very card to the point where they had finally gotten around to picking the opponent. To be honest I'm pretty sure even before Brock's very first fight against Mir he gotten ready before Punk, but you know what that's neither here nor there they are two different athletes. The thing is that while I was hopeful for Punk in the early stages of this UFC phase I really can't say the same any longer. It's impossible. He's 37 now and turns 38 in another 4 months and change. This entire thing needs to end and he needs to go back to wrestling. Even if he goes to NJPW just to give Vince the business and rebuild his stock.



God Movement said:


> Brock fighting before Punker. Damn. Punk is really just wasting is time. Just go back to WWE and get your Mania main event you bastard



You know it's really sad what's happening with Punk. Like I think a really common story I see around here is that Punk brought people back with the Pipebomb. I'm one of those and I know I've seen other people have the same story. Vince will probably treat him like shit in the beginning though. Look at Brock's first match against Cena and how Cena was allowed to basically shit all over the entire performance.


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2016)

Agree with you SoulTaker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

I really do think if Punk came back they'd have to basically give him the run Styles is on now but maybe without the title feud? Make Punk work anywhere from 8-10 months and everyone is happy. Pay him the same thing he was making before but for less time.

I don't think there's really a problem with AJ's booking in the big picture. It's mostly the small little things that are annoying like booking of the Styles Clash. I mean ultimately he won the feud against Y2J, he pinned him to get to the main event. He main evented twice within like 4 months of being there. Now he's feuding with Cena. I mean they're treating him like a big deal. Like his recent narrative has been that he's a champion just like any of the other big name guys just "not here".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

Even if Ronda wrestles. She'll just be the women division's Bork. If she wrestles men it'll be even worse. And before anyone mentions it, nope... this is nothing like Chyna. Chyna eased her way in, they built her up to be a badass, started as a heel, etc.. 

Tho she'll probably just squash Steph or something. Because really kayfabe-wise Steph REAAALLLY needs to get hers. She's be burying and castrating the entire roster for way too long now. Roman hit her by "accident" so that doesn't count. However, I would preferably have Bayley go crazy on her. It would be lit.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2016)

Your mistake is in assuming that Stephanie is ever going to get any sort of comeuppance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If she wrestles men it'll be even worse.



Oh God no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Your mistake is in assuming that Stephanie is ever going to get any sort of comeuppance.



That's not how heels work.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> Ehh, you know I feel like you're being too critical. Jericho is an established veteran wrestler. Were we not just complaining that he was jobbing to too many people upon his returns? Now when he starts winning we have an issue with it? I know it's with AJ Styles and he's great but I have no issue with it. That WM lost won't tarnish his WWE run as long as the WWE books him right, which it needs to do.


That's a double-edge sword in wwe booking in portraying jericho as a veteran jobber, but in no way can you convince me that it was right for a him to win against a guy who was touted to be in a similar class as brock fucking lesnar, on the grandest stage of them all no less


----------



## EJ (Jun 5, 2016)

ted. said:


> That's a double-edge sword in wwe booking in portraying jericho as a veteran jobber, but in no way can you convince me that it was right for a him to win against a guy who was touted to be in a similar class as brock fucking lesnar, on the grandest stage of them all no less



I probably won't be able to convince you, but Chris Jericho is a veteran whether people want to accept it or not. Perfectly believable he could beat AJ Styles. It happened at WM? So what? If it was a squash match in which AJ Styles didn't get any offense in, I would definitely agree with you but that isn't the case.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

AJ won the feud though. I get that your point is that AJ shouldn't have lost at Mania but then the followup to that is that he gets the main event feud people thought Jericho might've gotten. He pinned him the next night on the biggest Raw.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2016)

Idk maybe i'm looking at the fact that he already lost 3 consecutive ppvs and is in a dangerous position to lose a 4th and end up being in the same rut jericho's been in. that and i feel it would've been for the best to give hime a wrestlemania moment it what was a mediocre feud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

Jericho jobbed to Fandango man. All this talk about putting both over is irrelevant.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

ted. said:


> Idk maybe i'm looking at the fact that he already lost 3 consecutive ppvs and is in a dangerous position to lose a 4th and end up being in the same rut jericho's been in. that and i feel it would've been for the best to give hime a wrestlemania moment it what was a mediocre feud



I don't disagree with you about the Mania moment stuff but I disagree with the abstract view that he's just a guy. I mean not for nothing but it's not the first time he's taken losses. Not for nothing but he basically went a year between winning a singles match at PPVs and still was considered one of the most legit guys. 



kurisu said:


> Jericho jobbed to Fandango man. All this talk about putting both over is irrelevant.



I mean that's not really his fault though and that move has been killed by everyone in public. Like Jericho has been allowed to say Vince fucked that one up.


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2016)

So Vince banned the curbstomp because of bad publicity


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean that's not really his fault though and that move has been killed by everyone in public. Like Jericho has been allowed to say Vince fucked that one up.



Of course it's not _his _fault. Unless a wrestler has creative control like Cena, Triple, and Taker it's never the wrestler's fault. Booking isn't the wrestler's job after all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't know how styles is just a guy. Debuted at royal rumble. He started a feud and had a mania match with Jericho and fandango match or not Jericho is still a legend and its an honor to have him as your first feud. Won the night after mania in the main event to be the number one contender. Right off the bat is wrestling the champ. Right now is facing the man whos been the face of the wwr wrestling business the last decade.


Just some guy?? If he was just some guy he maybe would be facing miz... But taking a lot of pointless L's could be brought up but still he really hasn't lost to anyone besides a tag team match for a title, a legend, and the guy they're trying to make face of the company.

Minus the big Ws so far he's set in a right spot.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2016)

I saw those matches Jericho had with Styles and Jericho was struggling to keep up in every single on of them.

It's not a coincidence that Jericho loses to a joke character Fandango at WM but he can beat AJ Styles.

Because AJ Styles made his name outside of WWE. He was the face of TNA. Fandango is a Vince McMahon creation.

Why do you think the most famous wrestler not to be made in WWE, Sting, loses his first match in WWE?

Because he was the name and face of WCW.

And now Styles has become a dumbass heel that will job to a broken down Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2016)

I think Vince's calculation is that AJ can get over by feuding with established stars...win or lose. And he will probably war with Cena all the way until Summerslam. Whether that plan will actually work depends on I think their long term planning. I doubt anyone is asking what they want from AJ a year or two years from now.



Platinum said:


> Your mistake is in assuming that Stephanie is ever going to get any sort of comeuppance.



In control of promos and allegedly contributes to icy work environment. That awkward moment when the Authority character is kind of real lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

Thing is AJ is already over, but not mainstream like Cena or even the Shield members for that matter. These L's are doing nothing but hurt him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2016)

Steph is in charge of promos? Well that explains a lot of things.



Legend said:


> So Vince banned the curbstomp because of bad publicity


Yeah and they didn't even get bad publicity from it, Vince was just being paranoid.


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thing is AJ is already over, but not mainstream like Cena or even the Shield members for that matter. These L's are doing nothing but hurt him.


This. no where did i say he's just a guy but with his last ppv win being back at fastlane he's toeing a line right now. cena's been a _little_ generous with his win distribution over the past year so i have some confidence it could change if they play it right, but this company has a past consisted of flubbing when it comes to striking the iron while it's hot and aj himself is only 39 having already said he might put 3 more years in before hanging up his boots

would just hate to see his run devolve into something middle of the road after growing up watching him and seeing the kind of heights he reached in njpw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

Understandable.. The last two times wwe had something with someone, aka punk and Bryan, it was way to late. But knowing wwe they wont learn. I'm just saying styles is fine he's not just some random guy on the roster but like everyone is saying he shouldn't be taking so many L's.

Styles mirrors punk and Bryan situation so much its so crazy. We've already seen this story. The only difference this time is personally I followed styles before wwe. I knew nothing about punk nor Bryan prior their wwe history. More of the knowledgeable fans at that time would say with so much confidence that those guys could be megastars while wwe fans like myself at the time didn't see it. But then wwe finally gave them a shot and just like that they became larger than life and loved by everyone. But of course punk got tired n quit and Bryan had to retire.


I'm on the other side now since styles was the main reason I tuned in on TNA and it's still so unreal to see him in a wwe ring and the casual wwe fans don't understand what we have until Vince gives aj the shot. And trust me I know with 100 percent he's going to get it. Someone with so much talent can't be held back... Aka punk n Bryan... But the question is.... When? He's 39 so it seems like when wwe does give him a shot they will give it to late into his career which will be frustrating to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2016)

A young AJ Styles in the dying days of WCW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

Again AJ went a year between wins and didn't actually get a PPV win until he got to WWE. Main point being that losing has basically never hurt him. Everyone loves the NJPW run and acts like he was treated so well because he was one of their top 4 guys but after he beats Ibushi he never wins another singles match at a major event. 

I mean if the position is that WWE is different and those wins are imperative to him that's fine but its not like they've treated him like he's anything less. I mean he's steadily gotten more over even with losses to Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

When the club gonna win the titles


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Steph is in charge of promos? Well that explains a lot of things.
> Yeah and they didn't even get bad publicity from it, Vince was just being paranoid.



Yeah according to one writer she's in charge of the folks who write the material


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Again AJ went a year between wins and didn't actually get a PPV win until he got to WWE. Main point being that losing has basically never hurt him. Everyone loves the NJPW run and acts like he was treated so well because he was one of their top 4 guys but after he beats Ibushi he never wins another singles match at a major event.
> 
> I mean if the position is that WWE is different and those wins are imperative to him that's fine but its not like they've treated him like he's anything less. I mean he's steadily gotten more over even with losses to Roman.


Eh...by that point in time styles was already a 2 time iwgp heavyweight champ with his first title win happening barely a month into said run _(taking it off the company's chosen heir to the top)_. and it wasn't until g1 climax that he really built up steam to establish himself as one of, if not the hottest name on the planet outside of the wwe...and in that event they had him right up there with nakamura and okada

so going strictly off the starts of both runs i can't say they're that comparable at the moment


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2016)

I was also a huge fan of AJ Styles. I watched TNA so many years ago only to see Styles do the Styles Clash, Pele Kick, Spinal Tap and lots of his other epic moves. Him and Christopher Daniels was the sole reason why someone needs to watch TNA. Back in the day when they still use the 6 sided ring and that X-Division belt, i thought to myself Vince never came up with this kind of shit and it was really good.

Its sad that Styles has to job out to has beens and a new guy who cant wrestle and talk for shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

ted. said:


> Eh...by that point in time styles was already a 2 time iwgp heavyweight champ with his first title win happening barely a month into said run _(taking it off the company's chosen heir to the top)_. and it wasn't until g1 climax that he really built up steam to establish himself as one of, if not the hottest name on the planet outside of the wwe...and in that event they had him right up there with nakamura and okada
> 
> so going strictly off the starts of both runs i can't say they're that comparable at the moment



Yeah the sword cuts both ways with that one though doesn't it? He didn't win for a year. Like the presumption of these feuds is that AJ Styles is such a huge name that he's given/giving two dream matches sandwiched in between a feud with the dude they want to be the face. I mean the IWGP belt is probably the second most prestigious one there is but I guess my point is that he still went a year without winning. He might win a match in this Cena feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah according to one writer she's in charge of the folks who write the material


That's too bad. All evidence shows she's not a good writer.

As for the Styles talk, dude needs a big win over Cena. No buts about it. His run will start to fizzle out if ol John gets the win.

I can also see them doing something like John winning at MITB and setting up a rematch at Summerslam that is based around AJ not getting the job done when it "matters".


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't really believe that Steph thing. That sounds like a dirt sheet creation because none of the other writers that have done interviews seem to recall it being like that. Guys like Court Bauer who still have contacts there never says anything about Steph controlling the writing room like that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> As for the Styles talk, dude needs a big win over Cena. No buts about it. His run will start to fizzle out if ol John gets the win.


Forget that. Styles needs to win the FEUD over Cena. Him getting the Bray Wyatt/Kevin Steen treatment isn't good booking.

But since Styles just turn heel for the Cena feud pretty much guarantees Cena will "elevate" AJ like he's done so many others.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2016)

Not a Wrestler, but she thick as hell

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me what the fuck did I just watch?    I know I haven't been keeping up with TNA for quite a bit but this is some The Room level of bad shit here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Like I said before, AJ will always be over. But WWE aren't doing anything to help with that. WWE are hurting his mainstream appeal like they do 99% of their stars which in turns forces them to bring back part-timers to draw Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Forget that. Styles needs to win the FEUD over Cena. Him getting the Bray Wyatt/Kevin Steen treatment isn't good booking.
> 
> But since Styles just turn heel for the Cena feud pretty much guarantees Cena will "elevate" AJ like he's done so many others.


I doubt they'll let Styles win at MITB AND Summerslam. He'll more than likely lose at MITB(or have some interference cause a DQ or whatever) and pick up the big win at Summerslam and another big win after that at whatever PPV follows.
Maybe.



PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the fuck did I just watch?    I know I haven't been keeping up with TNA for quite a bit but this is some The Room level of bad shit here.


What the fuck happened to TNA?! This is some D-level producing here.  And what's with the random heel turn from his wife at the end?!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 6, 2016)

Both Wyatt and Owens have a win over Cena, and currently both are being in the uppercard, AJ is gonna beat Cena in their first encounter.

BTW Brock is gonna fight Hunt, if he loses I can see Vince making him job to the likes of Ziggler .


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck happened to TNA?! This is some D-level producing here.  And what's with the random heel turn from his wife at the end?!



Read the comments about someone saying it seemed like a video that both Jeff and Matt Hardy did for fun and it got into TNA by mistake. It honestly seemed like It is.

How could TNA take that video serious enough to use it?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

Flow said:


> Read the comments about someone saying it seemed like a video that both Jeff and Matt Hardy did for fun and it got into TNA by mistake. It honestly seemed like It is.
> 
> How could TNA take that video serious enough to use it?


LOL TNA has had some real corny segments before so I wouldn't be surprised if they thought this was meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## EJ (Jun 6, 2016)

The thing about it is, Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy are better than this. This looks like an early 80s cliché soap opera in terms of the acting.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL TNA has had some real corny segments before so I wouldn't be surprised if they thought this was meant to be taken seriously.


Like the James Storm/Magnus/Mickie angle where James pushed Mickie onto the Railroad tracks?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)

Nikki looking good on that Instagram video.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Are Jeff n Matt getting paid good money


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeff and Matt are in a feud where Matt has gone insane after losing the TNA World title and he blames Jeff for some reason. Matt even started dressing up as Willow to play mindgames with Jeff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Cena the closest thing we have to Ali now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

#GiveNikkiCenaAChance

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

God so the Brock thing is true. No wonder all that shit about tech stuff got taken down 


Way to go ass hats. 


Is this a cross promotional thing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God so the Brock thing is true. No wonder all that shit about tech stuff got taken down
> 
> 
> Way to go ass hats.
> ...



Yeah man at one point UFC had taken the stuff down and WWE still had it up. It's basically a one-off and Brock will come back for Summerslam.

They're giving him Mark Hunt whose a real fighter. So yeah about that comment that some random UFC guy was gonna get the Taker rub...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Hmm, interesting way to start off Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah man at one point UFC had taken the stuff down and WWE still had it up. It's basically a one-off and Brock will come back for Summerslam.
> 
> They're giving him Mark Hunt whose a real fighter. So yeah about that comment that some random UFC guy was gonna get the Taker rub...



I see . I was hoping for my theory of real heel Vince and HHH getting UFC to schedule Brock vs Punk 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 6, 2016)

Legitimately cannot watch Raw because the USA Network isn't working for me.

And it's the only channel that does not work.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Yo did he just drop the f bomb?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Legitimately cannot watch Raw because the USA Network isn't working for me.
> 
> And it's the only channel that does not work.



Try streaming it . That's how I usually watch


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)

Teddy Long!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

Teddy Long here to set up a ultimate tag match, playa!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice to see Teddy on the show but how that fight started was something.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)

Tag team match playas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

oh shit about to be a tag team Raw playa !


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Shit show playas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Well Steph out with another person to victimize verbally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

Steph about to send Teddy to a shovel match playa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Teddy burying Steph. 

EDIT: nvm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

For fucks sake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

fuck man Steph totally killed Raw already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

So Steph is going full bitch tonight then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

So much for her looking good for her publicized book that's coming out


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

and forwhatever reason...vince and stephanie think it's a good idea to start RAW by burying teddy long lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Steph is going full bitch tonight then.


The bitch is back and I'm no talkin about Jazz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

So glad that they are bringing back KO vs Ambrose for the billionth time this year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> and forwhatever reason...vince and stephanie think it's a good idea to start RAW by burying teddy long lol.



Sadly, the show is still young there are more people she can shit on within three hours time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So glad that they are bringing back KO vs Ambrose for the billionth time this year



Rematch is War


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Teddy Long isn't trending on Twitter for appearing, he's probably trending for that burial by Steph.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So glad that they are bringing back KO vs Ambrose for the billionth time this year


Shits gonna be filler until the draft. That's why I wish they'd do it sooner. July is a random ass time for a draft. Right after MITB would be perfect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Rematch is War



Man if Raw has Steph, Hunter, Roman, and Del Rio all in the same show I will stick to Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

It's weird, Steph isn't supposed to be a heel after agreeing to work with Shane. Holy crap, literally why didn't start with AJ/Club/Cena. Legit the only interesting thing they have going on after they MitB-anized the midcard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shits gonna be filler until the draft. That's why I wish they'd do it sooner. July is a random ass time for a draft. Right after MITB would be perfect.



That's true. None of these matches matter other than MITB and the World title match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Roman/Seth is sooooo boring


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah I can live without seeing Owens/Ambrose for a while. Maybe if Owens goes over it's tolerable but holy shit. 

They make the best video packages but could live without Seth/Roman being right after a Y2J match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

That y2j match wasn't even bad


---

Side note


I like how they keep brining up styles n cena is a wrestlemania dream match.

At least they notice that


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

No his old man cruiserweight style works better against Cesaro who can sort of maneuver him and cover up for the fact he's basically doing a Smackdown animation every time he sets up a move.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Man I hate they make him chicken shit heel so much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No his old man cruiserweight style works better against Cesaro who can sort of maneuver him and cover up for the fact he's basically doing a Smackdown animation every time he sets up a move.



Cesaro sold that fall like a champ outside. I was legit worried 


Also both Roman and Seth need managers to speak for them


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly, the show is still young there are more people she can shit on within three hours time.



Horrendous. Annd she's the only one there smh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

There's a growing sentiment that Seth should be the top face of the company because of the response he's been getting from the return to the WWE 24 special on him. I never really thought about it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro sold that fall like a champ outside. I was legit worried
> 
> 
> Also both Roman and Seth need managers to speak for them



I disagree that Seth can't speak. He uses that Ed Furlong voice to perfection as a heel. As a face he could use a foil to play off of. 

Roman just shouldn't talk lol. Like Vince wants him to be the ultimate Gary Sue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

Lana thanks for saving us


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Lana's accent wasn't failing as badly as last week. It's crazy when you hear CJ Perry peek out of Lana.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

We got three potential five star matches at mitb


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We got three potential four star matches at mitb



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I disagree that Seth can't speak. He uses that Ed Furlong voice to perfection as a heel. As a face he could use a foil to play off of.
> 
> Roman just shouldn't talk lol. Like Vince wants him to be the ultimate Gary Sue.



I heard he seems better as a face than a heel. Why couldn't they let him become babyface? 



Sufferin succotash ST, you shouldn't be mean to Vince's babygurl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Resuv should be like how he acts on twitter would be over af


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Biff Tannen about to be fed to Rusev again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Fixed that for you.


Why do you say that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

The hell..... what was literal point of that ending.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Tit Swagger?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I heard he seems better as a face than a heel. Why couldn't they let him become babyface?
> 
> 
> 
> Sufferin succotash ST, you shouldn't be mean to Vince's babygurl



They wanted to swerve the Ambrose turn when he went bad originally and he did well. Like he got consistent heat and the only time the crowd ever went to change him was when he got back. The dude pulls out phoenix and frog splashes and can still get heat.

I also think at this point it's because they need a heel and they think Seth can get heat over Reigns which is pretty tone deaf since they love him even more for being away.



WhatADrag said:


> Why do you say that



I don't think they have enough guys in the MitB match to make it as close to 5 stars as 4 is likely. The match generally doesn't get over 4.5 from Meltzer because he thinks they're spot fest. Even then you could argue he overcompensates some of the ones he rates highly. 

I think AJ and Cena has a shot at it. Like at least a 4.5 star match.

Roman and Rollins doesn't seem like it can be a 5 considering it's his first PPV after.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

THE GOAT IS HERE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

@SoulTaker fair opinion. Hell if we get 4 stars outta all three of them then that's a hell of a ppv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Cena on the mic>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker fair opinion. Hell if we get 4 stars outta all three of them then that's a hell of a ppv.



Exactly dude. This is what we waited for with these dudes coming back from injury this crazy roster where we'd at least get good matches to sort of counteract the bad booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena on the mic>>>>



He seems crazy locked in right now. He's wanted this AJ feud since before he got here. Cena actually trying to put someone over too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

AJ aboot to be berried.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Cena putting styles in the same name as rock>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AJ aboot to be berried.



Nah he put him in the same breath as The Rock. Cena is already treating him way better than Punk, Ziggler, Rusev, Bray, or Owens. They want us to feel differently about this even if he loses. 

Bullet Club reference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena putting styles in the same name as rock>>>



Not really. He said he felt the same energy from the crowd. Weird, since the energy emitted for Bryan was bigger than both combined.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah he put him in the same breath as The Rock. Cena is already treating him way better than Punk, Ziggler, Rusev, Bray, or Owens. They want us to feel differently about this even if he loses.
> 
> Bullet Club reference.



Cena rubs literally everyone before HEWINSLOL.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

GO AJ. 

YOU CAN"T BEAT ME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL. Says the guy that lost to Y2J and Roman in 3 consecutive PPVs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh shit. Yo he coming at AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Damn cena eating aj on the mic


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2016)

Come on AJ, mention TNA


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

AJ spitting hot fiyah!!  #truth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

New Day out to save Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

That was lit.

I feel like we in for a legendary feud


----------



## Kenju (Jun 6, 2016)

CENA WITH THE SAVAGERY IN THAT PROMO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

So V.Villains getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Damn Kass fucking up the promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Come the hell on dudes. You're acting like he should be performing for 2,000 foreign fans on the reg in Korakuen Hall. Like just being in this venue theres probably more people here than he saw at 75% of his shows. He's 38/39, why should he take his bumps for NJPW or ROH. If they go to two belts again his chances of being a world champ here are huge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Are they going to talk or wrestle then?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

V.Villains with the win yet lose.    So I take it Vince wants a singles run for Kass then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Come the hell on dudes. You're acting like he should be performing for 2,000 foreign fans on the reg in Korakuen Hall. Like just being in this venue theres probably more people here than he saw at 75% of his shows. He's 38/39, why should he take his bumps for NJPW or ROH. If they go to two belts again his chances of being a world champ here are huge.


Because it's cool to complain about everything weather aj is happy with his position or not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

So Del Rio gets more screen time for wanting more from his character with the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> V.Villains with the win yet lose.    So I take it Vince wants a singles run for Kass then.


Prolly as soon as the draft.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Well cena is a legend soooo


   



SoulTaker said:


> Cena/Edge
> Cena/Punk
> Cena/Lesnar


You want to know what a legendary fued is ?

Bret vs HBK
Savage vs Hogan
Austin vs McMahon
Kane vs Taker
Flair vs Savage
Rock vs Austin
Rock vs The Nose

None of Shena Feuds are comparable, why? Because he always bury the fucking heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

The thought of breaking up enzo n Cass already such a bad thing to do.. Can they at least win the titles first


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You want to know what a legendary fued is ?
> 
> Bret vs HBK
> Savage vs Hogan
> ...



Debating to put you on ignore or report this horrible shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Del Rio gets more screen time for wanting more from his character with the company.



Think it's more to do with them spending money to get him back despite not being able to understand the character.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Only Stefanie thinks this is good tv.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

More burial from Steph.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Debating to put you on ignore or report this horrible shit


Is it true that you once bought a sweaty/bloody Shena shirt off of eBay just to  do and a test to confirm whether or not he is your dad?


----------



## Kenju (Jun 6, 2016)

Cena vs Edge was like hallmark of the entire era. It was surely the feud that got me into wrestling as a kid


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Is it true that you once bought a sweaty/bloody Shena shirt off of eBay just to  do and a test to confirm whether or not he is your dad?



Take some burying skills from the nose


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You want to know what a legendary fued is ?
> 
> Bret vs HBK
> Savage vs Hogan
> ...



Bret v HBK which basically has like two good matches from them in the mid card with the two most famous matches being pretty poor? The Iron Man match didn't age horriblly people just got honest that watching Bret and Shawn unable to take a fall was dumb as fuck.

Savage and Hogan is legendary for the era and didn't produce many good matches. The feud is Macho Madness thinking he's getting NTR'd by the dude who ends up NTR'ing him like 8 years later.

Cool.

Storyline with a few good matches. Mostly nostalgia.

Nostalgia. This feud was overrated as fuck and only got worse when they were both in WCW.

Fair. Not as many good matches as you think but probably the GOAT feud with Austin/McMahon and Rhodes/Flair

Rock vs Nose is compromised by Rock's politicking.

Punk beat Cena twice. The feud was the where Punk did the pipe bomb. It's a legendary feud. It's better than 3 of the feuds you named. Only 2 of those feuds are overwhelmingly better.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 6, 2016)

The guys that usually would lose are winning in these matches, looks like Owens might finally beat Ambrose for once


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Welp, going by Del Rio, el perro de jengibre put up a good match. 

Hmm, an Ambrose/Owens backstage skit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They wanted to swerve the Ambrose turn when he went bad originally and he did well. Like he got consistent heat and the only time the crowd ever went to change him was when he got back. The dude pulls out phoenix and frog splashes and can still get heat.
> 
> I also think at this point it's because they need a heel and they think Seth can get heat over Reigns which is pretty tone deaf since they love him even more for being away.
> 
> ...



Honestly though looking back, Ambrose should have been the one to turn heel. He seemed the most ready for it but again maybe Seth was in the plans for HHH  that it happened. Seth's a hell of a wrestler but I get annoyed by his voice.


Also sorry for late response got bored of Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

wonder if they might be overexposing owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Feel like I seen owens vs ambrose 1000 times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Punk beat Cena twice. The feud was the where Punk did the pipe bomb. It's a legendary feud. It's better than 3 of the feuds you named. Only 2 of those feuds are overwhelmingly better.



Never in a million years would I consider that feud a W for Punk. After the feud, Cena basically introduced the Cena championship by still being in the main event while Punk had to feud with fucking Nash. Simply put, Punk won the matches but not the feud since it was suppose to skyrocket Punk to be = Cena in the company. Yet even when they were both healthy and available Punk still played second fiddle, especially when Cena and the WWE reminded everyone about the imminent RockvCena(and RockvCenaII later). Yeah no, whether it was Cena's say or not; Punk didn't get out of that one a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Take some burying skills from the nose



So I am guess that DNA came back as disappointed as that pregnancy test 13 years ago. 



SoulTaker said:


> Bret v HBK which basically has like two good matches from them in the mid card with the two most famous matches being pretty poor? The Iron Man match didn't age horriblly people just got honest that watching Bret and Shawn unable to take a fall was dumb as fuck.
> *Yet the single iron man ending is arguable the top 3 to 5 moments in wrestling history*
> Savage and Hogan is legendary for the era and didn't produce many good matches. The feud is Macho Madness thinking he's getting NTR'd by the dude who ends up NTR'ing him like 8 years later.
> *And Shena feuds seem legendary for you because you grew up in this era? Can't use that excuse.*
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

as for these arguments, while it's fair that ST and Drag make a point that AJ should be where he's at it also kinda sucks that when it comes to Cena, it's almost guaranteed how it's gonna go down. Have you both seen a feud with him go where it surprised you ? 



Mostly it's booking but again Cena has rank to put over someone . Plus always remember Nexus. ALWAYS.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah I think they had AJ make those comments about getting buried precisely because they plan to have them lose. He might win the first match but then probably get toppled in a rematch at Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

If anything I feel Cena fans have no right to boo Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

OH fuck no New Day vs Enzo and Cass at Summerslam 

damn you Draft!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

Really wish they stop giving Kevin hart movies


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Never in a million years would I consider that feud a W for Punk. After the feud, Cena basically introduced the Cena championship by still being in the main event while Punk had to feud with fucking Nash. Simply put, Punk won the matches but not the feud since it was suppose to skyrocket Punk to be = Cena in the company. Yet even when they were both healthy and available Punk still played second fiddle, especially when Cena and the WWE reminded everyone about the imminent RockvCenaII. Yeah no, whether it was Cena's say or not; Punk didn't get out of that one a winner.



I get what you're saying about the main eventing but the guy was still the champion for 434 days or whatever the hell it was. This was with a fucked up sandwiched in and you basically have a reign that was close if not over 500 days. I get the entire thing about card placement, I hear you but Punk rose higher than they wanted him too. I just don't see how the main event thing takes away from the abstract view of this dude ballooning up the card and getting so popular they needed to get more Cena inventory at the counter to counteract it. You can even pick apart MitB too if you want but that feud 100% helped make Punk bigger than he was at any point. Without that feud you think Punk is better off?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as for these arguments, while it's fair that ST and Drag make a point that AJ should be where he's at it also kinda sucks that when it comes to Cena, it's almost guaranteed how it's gonna go down. Have you both seen a feud with him go where it surprised you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly it's booking but again Cena has rank to put over someone . Plus always remember Nexus. ALWAYS.





Fuck nexus..

I don't remember cena burying bryan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Savage and Hogan is legendary for the era and didn't produce many good matches. The feud is Macho Madness thinking he's getting NTR'd by the dude who ends up NTR'ing him like 8 years later.


FUCK.


Kenju said:


> The guys that usually would lose are winning in these matches, looks like Owens might finally beat Ambrose for once


Don't bank on it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If anything I feel Cena fans have no right to boo Roman


Why cena is a beast in the ring and is excellent on the mic


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm not quoting that bullshit TMK. I'm on a phone.You even misquoted me. It's whatever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not quoting that bullshit TMK. I'm on a phone.You even misquoted me. It's whatever.


Still questioning if I should ignore him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why cena is a beast in the ring and is excellent on the mic



First off no, Fuck Cena for that super burial of HHH levels.

Secondly Cena is solid in the ring, and his mic skills are great........when he wasn't being a goody two shoes.

Plus any time he says something positive about someone, you take it with a grain of salt. Yes wrestling is scripted but when it's super obvious who's gonna win, then none of the matches matter with said wrestler.

Cena was the reign of terror for the past ten years and now it's Roman's time to shine.

BELEE DAT!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Just realized styles is main eventing again


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> FUCK.
> 
> Don't bank on it.



The Nitros. Like basically every Macho Man storyline for a year is Miss Elizabeth getting banged out by Flair who had this weird harem of his friends gfs/wives then Elizabeth getting gang banged by the NWO. This dude is trying to compare a bad moonsault to these storylines. Like shit is only good in an ironic way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I get what you're saying about the main eventing but the guy was still the champion for 434 days or whatever the hell it was. This was with a fucked up sandwiched in and you basically have a reign that was close if not over 500 days. I get the entire thing about card placement, I hear you but Punk rose higher than they wanted him too. I just don't see how the main event thing takes away from the abstract view of this dude ballooning up the card and getting so popular they needed to get more Cena inventory at the counter to counteract it. You can even pick apart MitB too if you want but that feud 100% helped make Punk bigger than he was at any point. Without that feud you think Punk is better off?




I'm specifically talking about who won the Punk/Cena feud. Punk was already a former world champ before MITB. The point of the feud/match was that Punk is/was equal to Cena, Austin, Rock, etc.. Punk won, became a main event champ, but was never THE mainevent like those guys were/are. As far as I'm concerned that was a L for Punk. WWE can swerve it how they want, but it really was Cena defending the Cena title during Punk's reign. Like Punk said, the main event is the last match. And whenever Cena was in a high profile feud he'd go last over Punk... THE Champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Well, Owens falls to Ambrose yet again.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 6, 2016)

Score
146 vs 0


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Can we please stop saying cena doesn't put anyone over? He's lost pleanty of matches clean recently more than any other top star in the E i can remember.

You can say cena always gets the last laugh but to say he doesn't put anyone over n he's just a walking burial machine is annoying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, Owens falls to Ambrose yet again.



DAMMIT WHY?!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Only way Owens can put Ambrose down is to cheap shot him


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Who the hell is Charlotte fueding with


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Still questioning if I should ignore him



He trolls most of the time tries to be serious or apart of discussion from time to time. Now that he knows your a Cena fan he probably won't stop when he sees you around or maybe the GSW shit with Kuya is just GSW hating.



kurisu said:


> I'm specifically talking about who won the Punk/Cena feud. Punk was already a former world champ before MITB. The point of the feud/match was that Punk is/was equal to Cena, Austin, Rock, etc.. Punk won, became a main event champ, but was never THE mainevent like those guys were/are. As far as I'm concerned that was a L for Punk. WWE can swerve it how they want, but it really was Cena defending the Cena title during Punk's reign. Like Punk said, the main event is the last match. And whenever Cena was in a high profile feud he'd go last over Punk... THE Champion.



So ignore the reign, the length of it, and the fact that the Pipe Bomb made him bigger in the company than Orton for a long while, because he didn't go on last? I mean did the feud help propel him? How is the fact that the guy made people care about wrestling again not a win either? I don't know that's overly cynical and extremely short sighted. Shit they handled parts of that run horribly but the fact people give a shit. They were chanting his name a year and a half after he was gone. They do it when they see Vince. Does he have as fervent of a fanbase without the Pipebomb or Cena as a foil for it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Can we please stop saying cena doesn't put anyone over? He's lost pleanty of matches clean recently more than any other top star in the E i can remember.
> 
> You can say cena always gets the last laugh but to say he doesn't put anyone over n he's just a walking burial machine is annoying.




Losing clean 10 times in 10 years is a symbol of a burial machine .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

@SoulTaker  I see you in the mlb thread. Who's your team?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Losing clean 10 times in 10 years is a symbol of a burial machine .


No its called protecting the face of your company 

Cenas lost to guys whos had legit talent n deserved it...

Punk Bryan owens etc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

What the fuck.....  can they kill this skit please.  They made Darren Young look stupid with this crap.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Nitros. Like basically every Macho Man storyline for a year is Miss Elizabeth getting banged out by Flair who had this weird harem of his friends gfs/wives then Elizabeth getting gang banged by the NWO. This dude is trying to compare a bad moonsault to these storylines. Like shit is only good in an ironic way.


oooh fuck I remember all of that. I thought you were talkin about IRL when she fucked hogan.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

why did they play that bullshit on tv again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2016)

Dana Brook lookin fuckable as hell tonight. I'd skullfuck the shit outta ol girl's black lipstick mouf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Dana Brooke is like dirty trailer slut hot


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

I feel like Stefanie and Vince created this angle to project their family issues on Rick Flair's family. That's how much I dislike this damn segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker  I see you in the mlb thread. Who's your team?



Yankees fan but I'm heavy into NBA, MLB, and the NFL and track all three league wide year round.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Losing clean 10 times in 10 years is a symbol of a burial machine .



That's not that fair of an argument. I get what you're saying but the counter here is  how many times did Austin lose clean after he beat Shawn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Out comes the "What" chants.  

And it looks like Natty is still feuding with the champ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

I wanna marry becky


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Back to the high school shit I see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

When people were asking for Natty during the start of this divas revolution shit that was for her to wrestle. She should never get near a mic or talk. She's terrible. She comes off so bad. Like she seems like a sweetheart but between this and the show then her dumbassery being attributed to being Canadian it's just fucking too much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

This is horrible


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yankees fan but I'm heavy into NBA, MLB, and the NFL and track all three league wide year round.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not that fair of an argument. I get what you're saying but the counter here is  how many times did Austin lose clean after he beat Shawn?



True , Austin didn't lose that much either due to shenanigans but that's mostly cause of the long term feud he had with Vinnie that I will admit will sound really unfair but, was necessary in his losses to tell a story.

Cena's shenanigans have happened due to short stories that led to LOLCena wins. 

Plus Austin lost to HHH a lot, lost to Mankind of all people , and lost to Rock cleanly at Mania. Still I get your point and I will admit it's more unfair to say that about Cena.

I don't know I feel when it comes to Cena, there's a lot of pent up hate for all the years that even though you're in your right to justify him as a wrestler, it will never sit in with fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Fandango breeze truth n goldust gotta be questioning what are they doing with their life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

MNM lite out.  All they need is their own Melina.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No its called protecting the face of your company
> 
> Cenas lost to guys whos had legit talent n deserved it...
> 
> Punk Bryan owens etc.



Cena made excuses about the loss to Bryan

and then brushed off he lost to Punk.


Here's where I think  WWE has gotten it wrong since the beginning. If you built up your Face right, one important loss won't matter because the audience will be captivated by him , that even if he lost, the road to redemption will be a fine one to have.

Plus honestly, I want to give credit to Cena but if he's not willing to at least lose a feud to someone then it makes it hard to do so.


I will admit I hate Cena with a passion and it ruins my trying to be objective in the arguments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Up out next are talent in their mid 40's.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 6, 2016)

THOSE BASTARDS INVITED ME TO PUERTO RICO
THE FIENDS


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Have y'all heard truths music its horrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THOSE BASTARDS INVITED ME TO PUERTO RICO
> THE FIENDS



You can go for only 9.99 Maggle


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought she was gonna say something racist


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

The hell was the point of this.  They're wasting air time for an ego stroke.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like WWE executives had an ill advised sense that fans are still accustomed to the Teddy brand with Smackdown. And in a genius move *sarcasm implied* they decide to shit on teddy repeatedly. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they brought Ric in as the general manager for either RAW or Smackdown (lol).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THOSE BASTARDS INVITED ME TO PUERTO RICO
> THE FIENDS



All I see is Kwang 2.0 and the rebirth of Aldo Montoya when the Puerto Rico gimmick dries out for those twp.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True , Austin didn't lose that much either due to shenanigans but that's mostly cause of the long term feud he had with Vinnie that I will admit will sound really unfair but, was necessary in his losses to tell a story.
> 
> Cena's shenanigans have happened due to short stories that led to LOLCena wins.
> 
> ...



That's why I said after beating Shawn how often did he lose. Not on the come up where he was secretly on the short list for best in the world I mean post Owen spiking his neck and him finally getting out of midcard hell so he could have a Wrestlmania Moment.

I mean Cena isn't the performer Austin was on the mic or in the ring, closer on the mic. I think Cena last year was mighty impressive in the ring, I've seen you say solid but he had consistent 3.5 star matches for most of the year. He was pulling code reds at house shows. Idk the relationship with Cena is weird because he is a great humanitarian and loves wrestling but you hate his incessant need to put his character first. I really get it but at the same time you can't be deliberately indifferent to the positives either. They do exist. Cena has head scratchingly gone over my favorites but it's not so much the losses it's how protected he is on the mic. That's way more of a problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I literally called one of those feuds the GOAT feud but pointed out it didn't have as many good matches in it. Like is calling something the GOAT downplaying it.
> 
> I never said I grew up during Edge v Cena either that was Kenju. I don't even like Cena I'm just correcting you because what you said was mostly inaccurate. When was the last time you watched material from these feuds even? Like you're actually trying to champion one of the most overrated matches in the history of wrestling. It's just picking shit out you liked as a kid without actually seeing how it aged or without refreshing your memory even.


You said the fued was GOAT but you did say the matches was over hype like you're not giving a full compliment here.

I am not championing anything but that match is still more memorable than Shena beating edge for the 20th time for the championship at a main event.  Back in the day there was a dominant heels always that can stand toe to toe with the top face in terms across the board. You bloody well
know there was no such heel in Shena era can boast that claim. And no HHH vs Shena doesn't count


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

I love aj in the e so far


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Really wish they stop giving Kevin hart movies



I don't think he'll stop LOL.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Why they hyping this up like its the main event at mitb


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's why I said after beating Shawn how often did he lose. Not on the come up where he was secretly on the short list for best in the world I mean post Owen spiking his neck and him finally getting out of midcard hell so he could have a Wrestlmania Moment.
> 
> I mean Cena isn't the performer Austin was on the mic or in the ring, closer on the mic. I think Cena last year was mighty impressive in the ring, I've seen you say solid but he had consistent 3.5 star matches for most of the year. He was pulling code reds at house shows. Idk the relationship with Cena is weird because he is a great humanitarian and loves wrestling but you hate his incessant need to put his character first. I really get it but at the same time you can't be deliberately indifferent to the positives either. They do exist. Cena has head scratchingly gone over my favorites but it's not so much the losses it's how protected he is on the mic. That's way more of a problem.



Of course they exist, if he was willing to just let someone rise besides himself, I wouldn't have no issues saying how good this dude is. He's a great mic worker, I still think he's solid and why I don't say great is cause while he had great matches with great wrestlers, he's had stinkers with lesser wrestlers.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Yeah I think New Day might lose the titles and end up splitting. I remember nose was big on Big E. He might turn him heel maybe? Perhaps that's also why they had New Day together with Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

So what are the chances The Club goes over New Day then beats them down at show's end with Cena coming for....... oh that's right Cena's track record for coming in for the save.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think New Day might lose the titles and end up splitting. I remember nose was big on Big E. He might turn him heel maybe? Perhaps that's also why they had New Day together with Cena.



New Day had a good run. I really did want them to pass the torch to Enzo and Cass but it is what it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh Woods taken out of the equation.  So I'm guessing a Cena replacement  them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what are the chances The Club goes over New Day then beats them down at show's end with Cena coming for....... oh that's right Cena's track record for coming in for the save.



To be fair , can't have Cena not get his revenge 


Still can't believe his only losing streak is against Ambrose


No wait his last loss was to Randy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So ignore the reign, the length of it, and the fact that the Pipe Bomb made him bigger in the company than Orton for a long while, because he didn't go on last? I mean did the feud help propel him? How is the fact that the guy made people care about wrestling again not a win either? I don't know that's overly cynical and extremely short sighted. Shit they handled parts of that run horribly but the fact people give a shit. They were chanting his name a year and a half after he was gone. They do it when they see Vince. Does he have as fervent of a fanbase without the Pipebomb or Cena as a foil for it?



I didn't disregard all of his run. But the kayfabe-wise, Punk took the L in the bigger picture. A conflict/feud is a clash of ideologies. Punk's ideology is that he was good enough to be The Top Face. By beating Cena he was on the road to proving it. But what came after put a serious dent on what he accomplished. Yes, his run in retrospective was great. But was it Austin tier, Rock tier, Cena tier, hell even HBK tier? It wasn't. And that's how he failed in the clash of ideologies. Hell, even kayfabe-wise Punk wasn't given the chance to prove having Del Rio cash in the MitB within mere minutes after the Cena feud ended.

>they handled parts of that run horribly

That's an understatement. The cash-in, the kliq, the midcard opponents he carried, and the fucking demoting to the second or even third to last matches. That's not counting Rock/Cena basically going "yeah we're having a title match for our rematch whether Punk likes it or not" or the silly AJ triangle feud.

Again, and I'm well aware you have the ability to comprehend what am saying. Am not knocking down the run itself, am knocking down Punk's promised run. Fact is, it was always Cena > Punk in the card when the point of the feud was that Punk wanted to prove that he was his equal.

So in the end Punk took the L. He didn't prove he was Cena's equal rather he was the longest reigning title warmer in WWE history. Basically Punk put in the work for the RockvCena feud to happen. Going as far as even putting Rock over for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Side-note: Austin only lost by shenanigans but he also beat many top guys by said shenanigans. The AE was basically a free pass for everyone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh look the predictable beat down, but Cena actually comes down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2016)

Dat elevation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

Lit fued


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

Also since the pipebomb the record shows that Cena is actually 4-2 over Punk in singles matches. Not counting the draw at Night of Champions. So Punk doesn't even get that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2016)

This cena subject is dead.
I refuse to have a convo with people who will not give credit when its due.

I've seen posts saying they admit they are bias. Austin didn't need to put over people because he's a rare exception. Attitude era had a lot of shannagans but it gets a pass.

And then try discredit cena for everything lol.

This thread sometimes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2016)

Heh, if they do break up New Day I'm guessing Big E gets a singles run.  If I recall, wasn't Langston one of Cena's guys that he supported and Reigns was a HHH backed guy.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> not a fan of the booty swiveling cereal munching goofballs are we?


Fuck no.

There were people in here that were saying New Day didn't shuck n Jive and were not stereotypes.

These people know who they are.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2016)

New Day are not losing the titles. They got Cena on their backs. Cena, Triple H and Vince McMahon are not going to bend over some guys from Japan and TNA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2016)

Ugh Thor is here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 7, 2016)

Why would Vince split up the biggest faces of his product? New Day will free bird the titles. 

I know the nose is stupid but he isn't that stupid


----------



## EJ (Jun 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> not a fan of the booty swiveling cereal munching goofballs are we?



I like New Day, but I somewhat agree with Juice. I want them to be taken a bit seriously and as funny and entertaining as they are...you can't ignore the stereotypical comic relief of all them.

They all work so fucking well together though.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2016)

WWE reached out to VanSant. They probably are touching around how to push Carlotte.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 7, 2016)

I hope AJ doesnt take the blame...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2016)

Flow said:


> I like New Day, but I somewhat agree with Juice. I want them to be taken a bit seriously and as funny and entertaining as they are...you can't ignore the stereotypical comic relief of all them.
> 
> They all work so fucking well together though.


Yeah shuckin and jivin can only get you so far and their face material has gotten far more cornier than their heel work. The time machine segment being a prime example.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> I hope AJ doesnt take the blame...



Yeah definitely not his fault. The whole show was packaged rematches, commercials and video packages. Naturally people would tune out by that point. Also being third in viewership overall isn't bad.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2016)

New Day will lose the titles and get them back to become 3 time champs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> I hope AJ doesnt take the blame...



Whole show was ass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2016)

Anyone else going to watch the NXT Indie Supershow? Lots of good matches and La Sombra is debuting.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

If it's just me and Soul here during a goddamn Takeover I'm shutting the thread down. 


Also, what the fuck, that look for Andrade. Just have him come in his ring gear.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kenju (Jun 8, 2016)

Good opening match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it on?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2016)

Cool opener, that andrade dude was real impressive.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2016)

I was watching it and then my internet went down for like 10 minutes. 

That Tye guy is gonna do really well in the E.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

This is two Shawns on the same team. And I could watch these two teams go for the next five years and not get tired.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Man those singlets are so early 90s


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

This synchronized NONsense never gon sell! /cornette


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

What? Foot tags don't count. Interesting, never thought of that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2016)

They're Steiner Bro tribute singlets. Just another reason to love AA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They're Steiner Bro tribute singlets. Just another reason to love AA.



Knew they seem familiar.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2016)

ut in ufc shorts with advert's .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man those singlets are so early 90s


I know, I just love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Holy shit that second rope dive. WTF, why am I seeing psychology?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2016)

crowd kind of asleep.

edit: loved that second rope dive too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Jason Jordan is money.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 8, 2016)

what the fuck just happened, so much was going on


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

Now toss Gargano/Ciampa and TM61 into this mix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Woah. These guys look legit and intimidating.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

Ellering!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Asuka


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh, wrestling twitter, I knew you'd instantly jump all over the Full Sail crowd for chanting Who Are YA?! at Paul Ellering, when they were clearly chanting it at the Authors of Pain.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2016)

I think Austin Aries theme would be so much better for fucking Cesaro. Even has the 007 feels.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2016)

Unpopular opinion: Nakamura's new theme is right around the same level of awesomeness as Subconscious.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 8, 2016)

Nakamura by far has the best entrance in WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Shinsuke


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 8, 2016)

Vince must be pissed that his top guy does not even compare to these two


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Unpopular opinion: Nakamura's new theme is right around the same level of awesomeness as Subconscious.




Its' pretty close. I don't think he'll ever be able to top the WK9 entrance, but a Nakamura WM entrance certainly could.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Nakamura sold that Death Valley Driver like he died.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

You know who WWE needs the most from NXT? Their fucking creative.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2016)

Looks like people are quite down on the Aries/Nakamura match, but I thought it was a solid 4.25.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Unpopular opinion: Nakamura's new theme is right around the same level of awesomeness as Subconscious.



but is it as GOAT as Austin's Disturbed theme ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Really thought Nia Jax was going to win. Good match nonetheless. Asuka


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but is it as GOAT as Austin's Disturbed theme ?


To this day thats still in my top 5 wwf themes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2016)

also what's been going on guys?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> To this day thats still in my top 5 wwf themes.



As a heel it made him more menacing. As a babyface it made him more badass.

Theme was too goat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Bad ass entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Well played Finn. Now go join AJ and get berried by Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2016)

Finn gonna get 'elevated' by Cena


----------



## Legend (Jun 9, 2016)

Am I the only one shocked that Takeover had a JRock Theme?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2016)

Nose knows about us weeb wrestling fans.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2016)

Ever since I saw Ricochet pull out a double moonsault he was my favorite high flyer in the world just because that move was so ridiculous it should only be performed in a video game. Ospreay is something special. If he continues to work on his body I think he's the first european that Vince won't be able to deny. 




Ms. Jove said:


> Its' pretty close. I don't think he'll ever be able to top the WK9 entrance, but a Nakamura WM entrance certainly could.



If they did a Michael Jackson themed intro and went all the way with it I think it surpasses the WK9 entrance.



Ms. Jove said:


> Looks like people are quite down on the Aries/Nakamura match, but I thought it was a solid 4.25.



I think it was a pretty classic Austin Aries match. I mean idk if it's because people haven't seen Aries since he was feuding Bully Ray but I feel like people get surprised at the fact Aries looks like he's lost a step despite the fact the dude is 38 and is like 5'7. I could go as low as a 3.75. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Finn gonna get 'elevated' by Cena



I'm going to preface this by saying that this isn't necessarily a sentiment I buy into but it's one I've heard across the wrestling podcasts. Beating Cena did more for Owens than any other booking decision for him. Even losing the feud and losing the next 2 matches didn't hurt him as much as the one win helped. I think there's merit to that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2016)

@Gibbs, I give Trips a lot of shit. But he sure does know money. Didn't he help Balor with his entrance as well?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2016)

He produces everyone like Vince used to before he got old and started delegating more than doing. The Balor stuff is true, he also helped Crews get an actual finisher and produced his entrance as well. I don't know if he gets in there more often but I know he's at pretty much every single Takeover. 

I'd say his biggest fuck up with NXT thus far is Tye Dillinger. He's gotta stop making him the dude who new signees are fed. This feeds into the whole people are so happy to see the indy guys they should automatically be faces. I kind of get La Sombra as a face but him beating Dillinger had the crowd ready to turn on him. Austin Aries ain't much of a face either, he's too much of a smarmy scumbag to be a face.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Gibbs, I give Trips a lot of shit. But he sure does know money. Didn't he help Balor with his entrance as well?


I have no idea about that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2016)

I think he mentioned it in the Austin Podcast.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2016)

lmao jim cornette:


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2016)

Does he not know that Dean Ambrose is from CZW?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm going to preface this by saying that this isn't necessarily a sentiment I buy into but it's one I've heard across the wrestling podcasts. Beating Cena did more for Owens than any other booking decision for him. Even losing the feud and losing the next 2 matches didn't hurt him as much as the one win helped. I think there's merit to that.




It would have left a bigger impact if KO had beaten Cena and thus made him a very credible heel.

Which is something WWE is struggling to have right now.


You can keep saying his douchey ness is working and it is but man if he had beaten Cena he would have had the doucheyness and the fact he beat good ole boy Cena thus pissing fans off instead of them kinda going with light boos.

Plus WWE crowds that aren't smarks tend to just not give a shit unless you really get them mad.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao jim cornette:


ah I never get tired of ol cornette. "Like the guy doing spots with his dick."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2016)

Wonder if this was posted.  It would seem that Jeff/Matt Hardy contract signing was so bizarre that TNA allowed other of their talent parody it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2016)

TNA has always been a joke. Been saying this to people for years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> TNA has always been a joke. Been saying this to people for years.



Not "always".


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2016)

TNA _turned_ into a joke. i remember styles v joe v daniels, i remember the x-division at its peak, and i remember when you could argue that their women and tag team division>>>wwe's. the promotion used to be a legit alternative to the wwe until hogan signed on and then they decided to start pulling out old asses and foolishly jump at the proposition of instigating a monday night war that wasn't a war in the slightest

it's sad hearing about what they've become nowadays


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2016)

Hard to believe it's the same product  D :.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2016)

Magnus was saying that about TNA. How people act like it was always this way but honestly it had some really good moments mixed in with the awful ones. That X Division and tag scene in the mid 2000s was pretty fire. Dixie got conned like a mark. Still this is one of the craziest spots ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't really remember this but this is from 2013 BFG. His feud with Angle was dope too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2016)

The continuation of the Hardy feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wonder if this was posted.  It would seem that Jeff/Matt Hardy contract signing was so bizarre that TNA allowed other of their talent parody it.


The white paper taped to EC3's head was killing me the entire time.



SoulTaker said:


> The continuation of the Hardy feud.


This feud is great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh deer lord, Fat Hardy looks like Eugene!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2016)

> that Sasha Banks has more t-shirts on WWEShop.com than RAW matches so far this year. She has ten different t-shirts currently available on WWEShop.com, while she has only had seven matches on RAW this year. She has had eleven total appearances on RAW, so "she's been on Raw one more time than the amount of t-shirts she has."
> 
> Her last match on RAW was an eight person tag team match on April 18th. She had been out of action after suffering a concussion, but returned to the ring at the end of May. She has not wrestled on RAW since her return.





Kind of crazy that they have 10 different t-shirts for her and keep on making this merch for her. Kind of goes to show she's a draw. If she's not champ after Summerslam someone fucked up.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2016)

Ugh news slow and depressing this week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2016)

Sadly its gonna be like this until the draft happens.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2016)

damn i might take a break from wrestling until then lawl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2016)

Isn't Money In The Bank next weekend?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Kind of crazy that they have 10 different t-shirts for her and keep on making this merch for her. Kind of goes to show she's a draw. If she's not champ after Summerslam someone fucked up.




They better get her back on TV a start building something now, because at this point Charlotte as a long-reigning heel champion is worth more than a cheer-when-you're-gone-silent-when-you-return face like Sasha.




Really wanna see Angle vs. ZBJ. 

Most interested to see the wrestling punditry and PWO fuckfaces use the match as another excuse to "well, actually..." us about how Kurt's actually not that good and the WM21 match with Shawn is 2.5 stars, etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> damn i might take a break from wrestling until then lawl.


Yeah its real pointless right now. Wish they pushed it up to June.



SoulTaker said:


> Isn't Money In The Bank next weekend?


Yeah it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah its real pointless right now. Wish they pushed it up to June.
> 
> Yeah it is.



I was thinking about this and wanted to try to say you're wrong but after all the wrestling stuff I've watched while I've been sick for a week you're right. Like I can't muster up the same excitement for MitB mostly because I think I was actually disappointed by the last Takeover. I know people enjoyed the hell out of it but I found it to be underwhelming and the easily the worse in terms of meeting expectations. 

I think having a second World Title is just a necessary evil. Yeah the dude will be second fiddle but guess what I rather have that extra scene there then not have it. Like I don't hate Roman so much as I hate Vince's creative control over him but at least this way when Roman goes over Punk's streak there will be some actual interesting matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not "always".


Well ok when hogan and the Nwo became central focus let me be fix what i said.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Haven't watched take over yet. It was my birthday and I went out of town for a music festival ... I'm so sore n can't even walk so I figured I'd watch it today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

As seen below, WWE has announced all 32 competitors for The Cruiserweight Classic that starts taping from Full Sail University later this month:

* Kota Ibushi
* Tajiri
* Gran Metalik
* Zack Sabre Jr.
* Noam Dar
* Da Mack
* Zumbi
* Clement Petiot
* Harv Sihra
* Gurv Sihra
* Fabian Aichner
* Brian Kendrick
* Rich Swann
* Cedric Alexander
* Akira Tozawa
* Jack Gallagher
* Tony Nese
* Johnny Gargano
* Tommaso Ciampa
* Ho Ho Lun
* TJ Perkins
* Drew Gulak
* Anthony Bennett
* Tyson Dux
* Lince Dorado
* Sean Malura
* Raul Mendoza
* Kenneth Johnson
* Alejandro Saez
* Damien Slater
* Daivari
* Jason Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Shield reunion on the Ambrose Asylum tonight.

Also the Contract signing between Styles & Cena.

New Day opens it up


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

LOL NEW DAY ROASTING STEPH CURRY SHOES


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Hmm, opening up with New Day and they are taking shots a Curry's shoes.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

this is so stupid. but entertaining


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

What do I get this feeling they are priming Kass up for a singles run by the promo he's cutting right now.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

lol @ people smiling and grimacing at the same time. Embarrassing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Dat cheap heat.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

well, at least the tag team picture is looking decent now. it was decimated a few years ago


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Already half way into the first hour lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok, Big E is getting a bit creepy with that move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh, a Corporate Kane sighting.    I thought that character was fired over a year ago.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

Continuity in WWE, yeah right


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> Continuity in WWE, yeah right


Very true, funny to see Shane and Kane get somewhat chummy despite in the past Kane tied Shane to a ring post and tried to fry his testicles.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Rusev is MONEY!


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

This is how you set up a feud


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Rusev begging for Cena to stay the fuck away from him as he tries to go for the brass ring one more time. Rusev has been good on this run. Liked the Kinnukuman style Camel Clutches he's been using more lately.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Rusev needs to destroy Titus at MITB.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Haha you know you're old af when WWE is revisting the Shield. Not sure where time went.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Haha you know you're old af when WWE is revisting the Shield. Not sure where time went.



It's not that long they've been disbanded though is it? Wiki has it as 2014.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Rusev and Owens are top heel material. One of them needs to take the belt off BIG REIGNS


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Also, Ambrose music sucks and he needs a new one


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Reunion time :scheme


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Rusev and Owens are top heel material. One of them needs to take the belt off BIG REIGNS



New belt. I would like both to stay away from Reigns. Like I want Reigns to get guys like Show and Kane and Jericho. I'm high on both guys as well. I think KO is easily the best heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't pay attention to the crowds response to Seth but I know he didn't get close to a 10th of the heat Roman did when he walked out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Why does it seem like cena n styles is the main event at mitb


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

lmao @ them going for Cena, Reigns.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why does it seem like cena n styles is the main event at mitb



Because Cena is the biggest star in the company and there's no close second


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

I wanna hear someone call him Needledick


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

lmao party pooper chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Bootista chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Seth as a heel just looks so inadequate with Roman there. Roman as a face looks so inadequate with Seth there.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

Where did you go Keyfabe?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

bootista  .


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Seth should be face, just keep Roman Heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

inb4 Seth uses Curbstomp


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

damn rollins coming hard lol.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

This is setting up a Dean cash in on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Man I want Owens to get the brief case


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit Reigns got a bigger pop than Rollins.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

This is legit Roman's best promo work, good shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup, setting up that three way.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Ambrose winning the MITB


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

There we go. a talk show where the host ends up the best. Suck on that Miz,


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> This is legit Roman's best promo work, good shit


Yup was proud of roman right there


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Really selling MiTB. Like honestly no interest in Rollins v Reigns, might actually have more in Reigns v Ambrose. Regardless if we get the triple threat matches with all three of them I'm down.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn segment shows how much all of them improved on the mic. 

Good stuff. Definitely best material of the night so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty damn sure Owens is winning now.


Also rather watch Sony press conference than Raw is shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Really selling MiTB. Like honestly no interest in Rollins v Reigns, might actually have more in Reigns v Ambrose. Regardless if we get the triple threat matches with all three of them I'm down.



Triple threat match is only fitting at mania


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Reigns more than held his own too. Good stuff.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Paige is out of the doghouse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Reigns more than held his own too. Good stuff.



What did he say?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

lawl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

What happened switched over to the game


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What did he say?



Thought he gave a decent response to Rollins. Just said he was going to kick his ass but he sounded good I guess. Crowd reacted towards the end. They were pretty flat when the segment started.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Thought he gave a decent response to Rollins. Just said he was going to kick his ass but he sounded good I guess. Crowd reacted towards the end. They were pretty flat when the segment started.



I mean this has been a pretty bad feud.

I understand looks and wrestling are important but if both guys can't talk , then it kinda bores people to death.

This is where not having Ambrose is hurting both those guys.


Having said that KO will definitely shake things up when he wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Owens tried to sabotage Del Rio. Fucking love this guy


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

Referencing Kane shocking Shane's Balls


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Dat Sami :whew


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Time to bust nuts in my pants


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

They refuse to mention TNA


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

The Club wont be there, but Finn Balor will be


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2016)

Cena dropping the Indy card.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

So AJ drops better promos as a heel


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

Cena is coming off more heelish than Styles


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Greatest feud of all time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> Cena is coming off more heelish than Styles


How ??? He's giving styles nothing but compliments most of his promos


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean this has been a pretty bad feud.
> 
> I understand looks and wrestling are important but if both guys can't talk , then it kinda bores people to death.
> 
> ...



It's not that they can't talk or more importantly that Rollins can't talk. Like dude the fact that he gets heat in the first place despite being over as one of the best wrestlers in the entire world. When he came back the way he heeled his ass off to get any momentary heat from a crowd that just wanted to cheer him. 

I tonight's the first night they've spoken since the feud really started. Like Rollins has been booked as a chicken shit heel despite standing next to Reigns and not being crazy smaller than the dude. He's got great motivations and his lines are true so he's delivered them perfectly. It's really just Roman's stuff and even how Roman gives him mutual respect in promos despite the fact Rollins is depicted as not wanting to fight Reigns until MitB.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2016)

Indy Burial


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2016)

What's the main event tonight


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

can't lie. im enjoying del rio's stuff atm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not that they can't talk or more importantly that Rollins can't talk. Like dude the fact that he gets heat in the first place despite being over as one of the best wrestlers in the entire world. When he came back the way he heeled his ass off to get any momentary heat from a crowd that just wanted to cheer him.
> 
> I tonight's the first night they've spoken since the feud really started. Like Rollins has been booked as a chicken shit heel despite standing next to Reigns and not being crazy smaller than the dude. He's got great motivations and his lines are true so he's delivered them perfectly. It's really just Roman's stuff and even how Roman gives him mutual respect in promos despite the fact Rollins is depicted as not wanting to fight Reigns until MitB.




So in other words they decided to actually to promote MITB?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2016)

lmmmmaooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2016)

Lol, I'm trying to watch the match but commentary is killing me with Owens outdoing the regulars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

Props to roman tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I understand looks and wrestling are important but if both guys can't talk , then it kinda bores people to death.



As much as I like a good promo I still don't get why we need to many talking parts.  Just focus on the choriographed fighting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> As much as I like a good promo I still don't get why we need to many talking parts.  Just focus on the choriographed fighting.



Because Dean has it in his head that good wrestling isn't enough but was watching NJPW matches which basically had the bare minimum in storylines and were spoken in a foreign dialect he doesn't understand. I mean he also likes LU which is kind of dubious because it's basically a B-movie with wrestling involved. 

So idk it's more of that weird thing where wrestling fans lower their standards in some way however big or small for every other promotion but give WWE flack for being the only major promotion left.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

I need a good story ...

I'm excited for the roman/Seth now thanks to last night and I'm very excited for cena n styles for the story it tells in the background of 15 years being built and the story that has been unfolding in the actual feud.

We get so many great matches it devaules the importance and excitement of them when most of them don't matter nor have a story behind it.

Great story + great match= great time for everyone


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

WWE officials have reportedly reached out to several former Superstars in the past week to see if they would be interested in returning to the company for the Brand Extension that kicks off in July when SmackDown goes live on Tuesdays. We've noted how there are plans to "raid" WWE NXT for the brand split but it appears they are looking at bringing some veterans back as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2016)

hmm interested in who they're trying to get back. Currently watching 2005 RAWs on the network and it makes me wish they'd try to get Carlito back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

We need
Shelton
Carltio
Brian Kendrick
Tajari 

All on the main roster

Who else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

I didn't know rhoode already wrestling I checked wwe snap n saw him


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We need
> Shelton
> Carltio
> Brian Kendrick
> ...


Yuuup I miss Benjamin, sure he couldn't talk but he was a great asset to the show when they made him actually matter. I still remember his win over Triple H when Benjamin first got drafted to RAW.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2016)

Interesting. If they're still calling up talent then they def don't have a solid plan a month out. yikes. I guess there's a lot of possibilities though..


----------



## Frieza (Jun 14, 2016)

Bring back an old Kurt Angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because Dean has it in his head that good wrestling isn't enough but was watching NJPW matches which basically had the bare minimum in storylines and were spoken in a foreign dialect he doesn't understand. I mean he also likes LU which is kind of dubious because it's basically a B-movie with wrestling involved.
> 
> So idk it's more of that weird thing where wrestling fans lower their standards in some way however big or small for every other promotion but give WWE flack for being the only major promotion left.




 I watched NJPW but that doesn't mean it didn't bore me with just the wrestling . 

I give WWE flack because it's called SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT not wrestling.

The 'smaller' promotions at least accept the name pro wrestlers and treat it as such. Why the fuck should I have to act like WWE cares about wrestling? 

ST you have this weird bias too of protecting anything WWE does. Get out of here man


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Awesome ass crowd for Angle's entrance in his match vs ZSJ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I watched NJPW but that doesn't mean it didn't bore me with just the wrestling .
> 
> I give WWE flack because it's called SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT not wrestling.
> 
> ...



They're one of the best pro wrestling promotions in the country 

I just shit on them for things that they deserve to be shit on for as opposed to being about everything sucking when there are actually good things that do happen. If I couldn't find anything to enjoy there wouldn't be a point in watching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They're one of the best sports entertainment company in the country
> 
> I just shit on them for things that they deserve to be shit on for as opposed to being about everything sucking when there are actually good things that do happen. If I couldn't find anything to enjoy there wouldn't be a point in watching.




Fixed 


The thing is , even when good things happen, they never last anymore. They go back to doing stupid awful promos, stupid decisions, and generally shoving guys they want.   Honestly  it can get really tiresome unless you're not invested in someone.  

Plus again to treat me like I act like I can't give credit to E or always want to shit of them is pretty discrediting. I would love nothing more than to have WWE do great matches and rivalries and become that strong company that really earns their praises.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Even when you compare them to the other wrestling companies in terms of wrestling they're still in the top tier though. That's the point of the wrestling company comment.

They have great matches on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 14, 2016)

> Unfortunate news hits the wrestling world, as news has emerged that Chris Warren, the lead singer of the "DX Band" has died at age 49.
> 
> Few details are known at this time, but Warren passed away on Sunday. A funeral service will be held this weekend.
> 
> ...





RIP.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yuuup I miss Benjamin, sure he couldn't talk but he was a great asset to the show when they made him actually matter. I still remember his win over Triple H when Benjamin first got drafted to RAW.




I remember him getting sweet chin music like it was yesterday


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2016)

Frieza said:


> Bring back an old Kurt Angle.


Put him on raw tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Even when you compare them to the other wrestling companies in terms of wrestling they're still in the top tier though. That's the point of the wrestling company comment.
> 
> They have great matches on a fairly consistent basis.



That's because they took the wrestlers from those companies, not because they created them or grew them themselves. 

You should know this better than anyone, since Yankees used to do this too 


I will give you that. They do put on solid matches but those solid matches plus good promos or letting them actually go more heel or emotional would add so much more to the product.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2016)

Don't wish for Shelton or Tajiri. Tajiri's not the same, being old and all, and Shelton still gives uneven performances. Though he's been better.


I'd like to return to the CWC list...

I know that everyone looking for Scurll, or Ricochet, or Riddle, or Andrade Cien, or whomever are complaining about a lack f star power, but it should be a lot of fun seeing lesser known guys.


And also... fucking Ibushi's in it. That alone is enough for year 1 of the CWC experiment.


Actually, Akira Tozawa in a WWE ring would have been enough. 




WhatADrag said:


> As seen below, WWE has announced all 32 competitors for The Cruiserweight Classic that starts taping from Full Sail University later this month:
> 
> * Kota Ibushi
> * Tajiri
> ...


----------



## Kuya (Jun 15, 2016)

Foley is down 80 pounds from DDP Yoga.

1 MORE MATCH!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2016)

Fuck yeas. Happy for Foley.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 15, 2016)

Good for Foley but nobody wants to see him limping to a wrestling ring again.

Let the man enjoy his retirement.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 15, 2016)

> Stephanie McMahon participated in a Facebook Q&A this afternoon. You can check out the highlights below, and the full Q&A above.
> 
> - She says her favorite thing about being in the  is getting to interact with the fans.
> 
> ...



Well she put over Randy Savage .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't know why but it blows my mind how every time I look up the wrestlers ages we grew up on.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2016)

Is this Eve Torres?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2016)

dat MITB gonna be awesome when Heel Owens heels it up by winning the title off Romangz


----------



## Kuya (Jun 16, 2016)

Nakamura is so amazing


----------



## Kuya (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Jun 16, 2016)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## EJ (Jun 16, 2016)

So yeah, the product is looking more interesting.

A lot of us were too blind to see it, but the WWE has been signing talent after talent, and soon we'll only have wrestlers that were heavily supported in the Indys ie IWC favorites. At least for the most part.

That was part of the problem in terms of not having an interesting roster. When I started watching in 2012, I really disliked the fact that a lot of wrestlers seemed sort of manufactured. Now we're getting a bunch of big names.

With the veterans that might be returning following the brand split, PLEASE do not make it focus on them. The veterans should be focusing on keeping their name in tact I understand, but these guys in NxT or on the main roster are the future of the WWE. Don't  screw them over. Veterans already had their time to shine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2016)

Meltzer - "Numbers for both the Reigns and Ambrose tour ended up being roughly identical [...] which indicates the value of the championship has never been less."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2016)

I like roman a lot but I get it now. Fans just don't want him to be the guy. Its not to say they will never want him to be. Its just yeah he's improving every week in the ring and showed promise on the mic last Monday but.. Why should he be the guy when a few others are light years ahead of him right now and more in there prime then he is.. He has yet to reach it and fans are wondering why why wait till Roman reaches that prime yeah he has the look n show promise but a lot of guys are in there prime and being wasted to be behind

I get it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2016)

And I don't care what no one in this thread says... Cena is top five all around talent on the roster right now no matter how many great names there is.

Still has that special aura of importance and superstardom.. Cenas right he doesnt need the title to walk around to be a champ and i agree with aj being like that too however I legit believe the only guy on the roster with the exact same aura as cena right now is nakamarua.

Cena easily is the best on the mic.the way he works a crowd and cuts promos  so effortlessly but yet so passionate is truly amazing. Every promo he's cut since he's been back has had a surreal feeling to it and I'm going to assume that's he's really excited for this styles feud and he's motivated like no other so that's why its like that now. I also think he's won every promo fight against aj. I'm not saying aj did horrible he held his own . of course the other best talkers is Seth for simply being able to have the crowd hate him thats rare nowadays for guys because nowadays guys usually cheer for the skilled heel, Owens he's a rare talker and of course enzo.

I'm just going to mark him top as a top five wrestler unless he bombs Sunday because he put on consistent good to great matches before his injury. Most likely him n aj will tear the house down and will get nominees for match of the year n feud of the year but of course its going to be thrown out that cena was carried by aj instead of both guys have phenominal chemestry and both are vets at what they do and equally did outstanding shit

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2016)

Bray Wyatt (Mystery 7th Participant please WWE?) or Dean Ambrose to win MITB for me. Owens with an outside shot too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2016)

Wwe signed a Chinese guy with yao ming there

Wwe is litterallly signing anyone they can


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Nakamura is so amazing



Yeah he won me over with his match vs AJ at Wrestle Kingdom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2016)

Wwe needs to sign me n saf next tag champs


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe needs to sign me n saf next tag champs


lol the new harlem heat.


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2016)

Nakamura won me over with his swag

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> Nakamura won me over with his swag



You're almost never here unless it's significant wrestler or wrestling news so I guess Nakamura is more magical than ever


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2016)

Too busy watching movies and playing vidya with my spare time but i like coming here from time to time for my bruvs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> Too busy watching movies and playing vidya with my spare time but i like coming here from time to time for my bruvs



Did you see E3?


----------



## teddy (Jun 16, 2016)

I saw microsoft and sony's, and left it at that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> I saw microsoft and sony's, and left it at that


Didnt like either?


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2016)

Liked both tbh. didn't piss around like they had in previous conferences and as far as sony is concerned i can't see for what more you could possibly ask


----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> Nakamura won me over with his swag



Yeah, I don't even care if he speaks 'broken English'. Something about him has me thrilled to see him eventually make it to the main roster.

I seriously hope Vince stays clear of his character. We know how Vince does Asian wrestlers..


----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2016)

Cena doing the fake rub to AJ just before he buries him to oblivion


----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)

Cena can talk Chinese.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 17, 2016)

> Jerry Lawler arrested, suspended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2016)

He will probably be a face on smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)

Man, you're too old to be dealing with that kind of shit. 

Not sure exactly what happened. But all jokes aside, seriously speaking, Jerrly Lawyler shouldn't be messing with women that aren't his age.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2016)

Flow said:


> Cena can talk Chinese.



I remember listening to stone colds podcast with Cena that he has been trying to learn mandarin for a few years now so he can help take the company to china. Looks like that is what Cena has been spending his time off on.


----------



## EJ (Jun 17, 2016)

^I can't deny the man is extremely dedicated towards the business.

I spent long amounts of time trashing him, but to tell you the truth I wasn't even watching the product but was sort of anticipating his return.

Lmao, the haters disliking the video. This is good for the business.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 17, 2016)

Cena really hasn't been that infuriating since the US Title run and this new AJ feud. The most annoying thing was him getting his win back from Owens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2016)

Everybody goes through a anti-cena phase, its easy enough to get angry over the fact he never lost but I think it worked for the better since that he is no longer super cena, there is actually some tension considering he can actually lose.

The video just proves that Cena is the best worker and smarks can be damned. Calling @Atlantic Storm to see how well his mandarin is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2016)

Rofl lawler's girl is way too young for him. He should at LEAST start at 40s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2016)

Dusty Rhodes Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 17, 2016)

Money in the bank about to lose money and ratings due game 7 of the NBA finals


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2016)

Nakamura's theme is over as fuck

He NEEDS to be on Summerslam. WWE are idiots if he isn't on the card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Nakamura's theme is over as fuck
> 
> He NEEDS to be on Summerslam. WWE are idiots if he isn't on the card.



Full Sail humming his theme is really something else. I hope they make a live special out of his Oahu match with Cena. Just off of crowd feel alone that feud would/should be nuts when he comes up to the main after the Japan tour.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2016)

Money in the Bank video if anyone's interested. Ken Anderson is in the vid:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2016)

interesting. anderson says jericho originally came up with the money in the bank concept. 

also talks about talking with cm punk on top of the ladder athe mitb match where he won.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

I wonder how many people that are saying Cena isn't so bad will be saying that when Nakamura is fed to him in Japan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Pretty sure Nakamura is wrestling Wyatt in Japan. He's wrestling Cena in Hawaii, in a week. It's a house show. Japan might get flexed to a live special. Nakamura would probably go over in Japan anyway. They've never sold out Sumo Hall, ever. I don't think Vince would do that to the Japanese when he's trying to compete with New Japan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think Vince would do that to the Japanese when he's trying to compete with New Japan.



Are you really underestimating Vinnie Mac's stupidity?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2016)

I mean sort of maybe? I just don't think he goes there with a bigger venue with Styles, Asuka, and Nakamura on most of the promo to job out Nakamura? If anyone could beat him and I guess have the Japanese be respectful of it I guess Cena works. Still just seems so ass backward booking wise, if Nakamura put anyone over it should be a heel who went for nuclear American gaijin heat after. But he could do something that stupid, he's certainly capable of it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone else peeping Dominion?  Dem young lions putting those legends to work.  Thought it started at 2:30, but it's been running 40 minutes already.  Not like I missed anything important, right?  Also, shitty technique to disable avatars, I am not pleased.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2016)

Really didn't miss anything important, but thoughts about Jay White in ROH?  They gonna totally Watanabe him or he gonna have an edge?  Also, Briscoes versus the Tongans?  Please drag beauty out of Camacho.  I thought he was ok as Hunico's bike peddling running mate.  This has been utterly disappointing.

Really, though.  what do I have to say about Shibata, Kushida, or Naito?  You Know that's gonna be fire.  Strange that Adam Cole Still doesn't show up in Japan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean sort of maybe? I just don't think he goes there with a bigger venue with Styles, Asuka, and Nakamura on most of the promo to job out Nakamura?



You must have missed the Invasion, Nose's Reign of Terror and must have not seen Sting's
shitty WWE run.

Vince always goes out of his way to make talent coming from other feds look inferior to WWE guys.

Don't be surprised if Styles taps out to Cena's shitty submission at MITB.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2016)

Agmaster said:


> Really didn't miss anything important, but thoughts about Jay White in ROH?  They gonna totally Watanabe him or he gonna have an edge?  Also, Briscoes versus the Tongans?  Please drag beauty out of Camacho.  I thought he was ok as Hunico's bike peddling running mate.  This has been utterly disappointing.
> 
> Really, though.  what do I have to say about Shibata, Kushida, or Naito?  You Know that's gonna be fire.  Strange that Adam Cole Still doesn't show up in Japan.




I'm watching. I somehow always end up watching Dominion.

Goto-Evil was pretty good.

Such a stacked card after this YET ANOTHER four way Jr. Tag.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Potential spoilers on people the  has reached out to: 

EDIT: lol names in the link.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 19, 2016)

yeah...so?  that sounds boring and filled with failed potential.  On the other hand, this show was LIIIIT

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2016)

Fell asleep during the Shibata entrance, literally fighting it, too but I couldn't stay awake.

Woke up and saw Okada had won, which makes no fucking sense, unless you wanted to make the Osaka crowd happy, which seems like a terrible reason to end this title reign in its infancy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2016)

Cena should just stay in China ffs and be their talent manager or trainer or something.... for good

He can be The Nose in China and send potentials to WWE developmental then NxT. Cena should never be in Raw or any other ppv shows to compete and bury existing talent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2016)

There will be a shoot out or an impeding earthquake in Japan if Nakamura gets fed to Cena.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2016)

Ms. Jove said:


> Fell asleep during the Shibata entrance, literally fighting it, too but I couldn't stay awake.
> 
> Woke up and saw Okada had won, which makes no fucking sense, unless you wanted to make the Osaka crowd happy, which seems like a terrible reason to end this title reign in its infancy.



Need to go back and reup my NJPW World. Shibata's booking right now is so on point.

Maybe they'll trade for a little bit. There's no reason to kill the LIJ's momentum like this unless you're gearing up to revive the Bullet Club? Idk? I think Naito and Okada was a pretty dope interaction and LIJ is over as fuck. Maybe the most over in the industry.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

It's still sinking in for me that Adam Cole is in Bullet Club.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2016)

The long game for the JHW scene is to build Kushida as an almost year long champ to have a british gaijin unseat him and then stay hot for 6 months only to get jobbed out at the end of his deal before he goes to NXT.

Idk that kind of stuck out to me more than most things. Dominion was a crazy ass card. Basically half consensus picks and half wtf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

So I'm guessing everyone else is watching the NBA finals...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

lol I have the finals on tv and wwe on my computer. gonna check in with the nba thread too. 

starting with teh tag match. interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Still hard to believe Luke Gallows was at one point Festus. Then again Bray Wyatt was also Husky Harris too. Some people have had some shit gimmicks in the past


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

LMAO THE MONOPOLY MEN

They might give Anderson and Gallows the championship to build the Cena AJ feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Think The Club will win here. Tag Team Division is so legit now. (Also want my boys Paul London and Brian Kendrick to keep their record).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still hard to believe Luke Gallows was at one point Festus.



Could be worse, he could be fake Kane... Oh Wait.

Also did they say London and Kendrick hold the title reign length record?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Could be worse, he could be fake Kane... Oh Wait.
> 
> Also did they say London and Kendrick hold the title reign length record?


Yep. 340-something days IIRC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Big Cass is so damn over right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

But he wasn't the legal man they pinned. Or was he? I'm so confused. Ref also made the 3 count for Enzo and Cass. Think that was what fucked everyone up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2016)

That match was pretty terrible. Really egregiously sloppy. Probably shouldn't jack this particular booking trope from Gedo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Kevin Owens is such a G on the mic. Great segment from everyone (even you ADR).


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

WWE probably not sure what they want to go with the tag division long term. New Day could lose the titles at any time I guess.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao good promotional match for baron. lol'd at them doing close ups on his face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

This might be their 9001th match but I'm enjoying it so far. These 2 have good chemistry. Now that Corbin has won please be the end of this feud.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah they would be insane to continue this feud after this match. I also think tey could do something better for Dolph lol. He's in great shape and definitely underutilized.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

When is Sasha back? Need her with that title sooner rather than later.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

damn that thing they did with charlotte and rick was dumb af. might have generated more interest in this match .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Literally no reason for Natalya to attack Becky there.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky always getting picked on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Wonder if this feud will continue after tonight.


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 19, 2016)

"the biggest win in Apollo Crew's carreer"
YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH, COLE

THAT'S THE MOST DISRESPECTFUL THING I'VE EVER HEARD IN MY LIFE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

Remember when Shaemus used the Razor's Edge?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Hype match incoming. Hoping AJ wins but won't be too mad if Cena does.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn I thought Sheamus might be able to dance in the main event a little bit after getting a movie deal. But it looks like WWe is trying to do a hard hand off to new stars. Ziggler and Sheamus both take the L.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn thought Cena had it with that AA. Thank God Styles kicked out.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Cena definitely winning this but rematch gonna also happen after all this heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

WWE refs are softer than glass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

OMG Styles won. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Cena definitely winning this but rematch gonna also happen after all this heat.



WRONNGGGGGGG.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Pissed that it had to be a screwy finish...also STFU JBL you're the heel commentator...but that was the only way he'd go over Big Match Cena. Cena gonna get this win back at Battleground though. Feud will end at Summerslam.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

It would have been fine if Balor ran in


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah and then they gonna battle one more time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah and then they gonna battle one more time.


Nah. Defo gonna be at least 2 more PPVs. No way they skip out Cena vs. Styles at Summerslam. Cena has to even out the series at Battleground before that though. Unless they let Styles win clean at Battleground but that'd end the feud too early IMO.
Still praying Wyatt, Baylor or Orton is a surprise 7th guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

Cena v AJ will go to SummerSlam

Cena wins at Battleground and SummerSlam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

I actually forgot about this. 

What did I miss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn, crowd and thread are dead.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao ambrose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I actually forgot about this.
> 
> What did I miss?


Golden Truth beat Breeze and Fandango
Lucha Dragons beat Dudleys
New Day retained
Corbin beat Ziggler
Charolotte and Brooke won and Natalya attacked Becky post-match
Crews beat Sheamus
Styles beat Cena after a Club hit Cena with Magic Killer when ref and AJ were knocked out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Golden Truth beat Breeze and Fandango
> Lucha Dragons beat Dudleys
> New Day retained
> Corbin beat Ziggler
> ...



Sounds like I didn't miss much. Dirty win was the second most predictable outcome for that match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Shield triple threat. Ewww.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose wins. Good. Shield triple threat with Ambrose winning PLEASE.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck Yeah Dean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

And it's always Owens that takes out Sami. Starting to get old tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Ah WWE itching for Reigns and Ambrose..ok.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

What the fuck is this shit? Has to be the dumbest match in WWE history.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Gonna duck out to see the finale of GSW and Cavs. Main Event should have started by the time its done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Bloody hell, this match sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Cavs win. Warriors bottled it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn, what a Game 7.

AJ won dirty, What a surprise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Rusev man 
Trolling the fuck out of the kids


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2016)

And today children is lesson 2 of how if the wrestler has his children at ringside he's destined to lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh boy, I forgot about the main event. I literally don't care about both. This is my Orton vs. Batista.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

Wow did they just seriously show Titus' kids

he might be leaving smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wow did they just seriously show Titus' kids



And one of them slapped Rusev's tit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

This match will barely pass the 10 minute mark.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao so they had a guy tap out on fathers day in front of his kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao so they had a guy tap out on fathers day in front of his kids.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Please let Ambrose cash in and lose tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

JBL is the worst heel commentator yet. His Roman dick riding is unsightly.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> JBL is the worst heel commentator yet. His Roman dick riding is unsightly.



Word is Bradshaw was slurping Cena's dick tonight as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

How weird that this PPV is lasting this long? They usually would have been done by now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Seth is way into picking up Triple H's idiosyncrasy. He's too much becoming like a lightweight Triple H.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Bradshaw was slurping Cena's dick tonight as well.


Man talked all that game about doing anything to win then gets all high and mighty when Club finished off Cena for AJ. Stay in your lane JBL you're the Heel commentator here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

End this shit already.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

lmao did jbl just say viva la raza.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

We Want Ambrose chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

As if 4 hour RAWs aren't enough, now we get 4 hour PPVs. It's like these fuckers never ran a TV show before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

bullshit finish incoming


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 19, 2016)

Rollins just delivered the best pedigree


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Fuck off WWE Rollins should have won it there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

HE WON CLEANNNNNNN??????????????????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Another boring Seth reign incoming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Not an Ambrose reign.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose for the title oh mah GOD


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 19, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Shield playing hot potato with the title.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT BALLS

BROLLINS THEN AMBROSE


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

holy shit hahahaha.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2016)

Ambrose is the WWE World Heavyweight champion. I'm back. 

Edit: Match with Rollins and Reigns was really good. Holy shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2016)

ALL THREE MEMBERS OF THE SHIELD HELD THE TITLE IN ONE NIGHT


BOTH DEAN AMBROSES WON


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

Not even mad. That fucker Reigns lost clean. That's all I'm here for.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey at least we're not having a MITB winner losing for months on end while holding the briefcase.

But still Dean mother fucking Ambrose as champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Not as if Seth and Ambrose are any less terrible or boring than Roman. But hey, that's just me.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got finished watching the latter half of MitB.
What a good time to come back. 

I wonder how short this reign will be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

They might have Reigns beat both again at summerslam lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm not expecting Ambrose to hold the belt very long.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not as if Seth and Ambrose are any less terrible or boring than Roman. But hey, that's just me.



So I'll grant you Ambrose, since you're on record saying how much you hate his offense (especially since he got kinda exposed in tonight's MitB), but I had no idea you disliked Seth.

What the heck is there to dislike about him if I may ask?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2016)

>all three shield members hold the title in one night
>not only that but within 2 minutes

Spear and pedigree both got buried tonight, only the double underhook ddt came out on top.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm not expecting Ambrose to hold the belt very long.


He drops it at SS IMO.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2016)

SETH FINALLY WON CLEAN

RAMEN FINALLY LOST THE BELT

AMBROSE IS FINALLY CHAMP


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >all three shield members hold the title in one night
> >not only that but within 2 minutes
> 
> Spear and pedigree both got buried tonight, only the double underhook ddt came out on top.



I wouldn't say the spear got weakened, just reasonably nerfed. The BvS Punch got killed if anything.

The pedigree though. Jeez. Dude was kayfabe half concussed and still kicked out of it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2016)

SETH FINALLY WON CLEAN

RAMEN FINALLY LOST THE BELT

AMBROSE IS FINALLY CHAMP


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So I'll grant you Ambrose, since you're on record saying how much you hate his offense (especially since he got kinda exposed in tonight's MitB), but I had no idea you disliked Seth.
> 
> What the heck is there to dislike about him if I may ask?



Khris doesn't think Tyler Black is a good talker.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 19, 2016)

SETH FINALLY WON CLEAN

RAMEN FINALLY LOST THE BELT

AMBROSE IS FINALLY CHAMP


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2016)

My guess is they had Seth win clean to keep heat between those two fresh. "I BEAT U FAIR AND SQUARE AND STILL GOT SCREWED."

And they also proably wanted MiTB out of the picture so that time could be spent on Reigns.

He has a comeback story, beats both at SS and then basically has a moment that lebron just had.

Short term it looks like Reigns got screwed but it probably is really just all a trick. : /.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So I'll grant you Ambrose, since you're on record saying how much you hate his offense (especially since he got kinda exposed in tonight's MitB), but I had no idea you disliked Seth.
> 
> What the heck is there to dislike about him if I may ask?



How he's boring when not wrestling? It really ticks me, but even Ambrose and Roman can sell their motives better than Seth. I don't care if he kills himself in the ring if I don't care about him in his kayfabe out of the ring. That and he's putting too much of Triple H's stuff in his matches. The Pedigree, the corner flip, the snarky taunting attitude, even his near-finale vibe; especially with the 34290940 finishers to close a match. Altho I admit the last one is everybody's problem lately. I don't dislike Seth, just as much as I don't "dislike" Roman and Dean, but they're getting exposed the fuck out. They used to be up and comers with a lot of potential. Now. they're overexposed and over-saturated bores that can't sell a feud if it killed them. It REAAAAALLY doesn't help that this year's main event scene mainly consisted of Triple H and Shield and it has gotten old. And now they're doing a triple threat? Yawn....

/rant


----------



## Sauce (Jun 19, 2016)

Triple Threat at Battlegrounds going to be insane,


----------



## Shirker (Jun 19, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Khris doesn't think Tyler Black is a good talker.



*high pitched "eehhhhhh"ing noise*
He's... fine. He's good at playing a role if anything. I'm not familiar with his general micskills, plus I haven't really seen him since he returned a month ago, but I've gotten a kick out of his batman movie villain delivery more times than not during his time with the Authority.



kurisu said:


> How he's boring when not wrestling? It really ticks me, but even Ambrose and Roman can sell their motives better than Seth. I don't care if he kills himself in the ring if I don't care about him in his kayfabe out of the ring. That and he's putting too much of Triple H's stuff in his matches. The Pedigree, the corner flip, the snarky taunting attitude, even his near-finale vibe; especially with the 34290940 finishers to close a match. Altho I admit the last one is everybody's problem lately. I don't dislike Seth, just as much as I don't "dislike" Roman and Dean, but they're getting exposed the fuck out. They used to be up and comers with a lot of potential. Now. they're overexposed and over-saturated bores that can't sell a feud if it killed them. It REAAAAALLY doesn't help that this year's main event scene mainly consisted of Triple H and Shield and it has gotten old. And now they're doing a triple threat? Yawn....
> 
> /rant



Yeah, that's fair.
I feel like a lot of those criticisms could've been circumvented though if WWE hadn't weren't so keen on stretching things beyond their appeal; Seth being a heel in the first place despite his offense, and then playing the chicken-shit for so long... despite his offense... has not been good for him. 

Even the Dean win, as happy as it makes me, feels not only kinda rushed, but also like if really should've happened, like, a year ago when he was white hot.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 19, 2016)

MY BOY DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE DID IT. FUCK YEAH. ITS A PARTYY!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> My guess is they had Seth win clean to keep heat between those two fresh. "I BEAT U FAIR AND SQUARE AND STILL GOT SCREWED."
> 
> And they also proably wanted MiTB out of the picture so that time could be spent on Reigns.
> 
> ...


Stop just be happy Seth won clean n dean finally got his

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >all three shield members hold the title in one night
> >not only that but within 2 minutes
> 
> Spear and pedigree both got buried tonight, only the double underhook ddt came out on top.



To be fair when you think about it a DDT should do more damage than either.  Pedigree you're flat on face.  Spear you're winded.  DDT it's skull on floor.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2016)

Roman lost clean he has nothing to bitch about except his rematch clause


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Let's be happy that instead of one Roman, we get three that are doing the same thing with different skins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Seth (the HEEL) defeated Roman (the FACE) clean, then Ambrose (the FACE) jumped Seth (the HEEL) from behind to win the title. 

I'm surprised all you guys can tell these guys apart. One of them even shares the other two's hair colors. 

They make Final Fantasy XV's cast look like an interesting bunch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Worst PPV headlining theme.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2016)

Damn the all wrestling fans do is complain theory is true

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

I actually miss Cena hunting for the title. At least he's *POLARIZING* 



WhatADrag said:


> Damn the all wrestling fans do is complain theory is true



Really? Don't you see the majority fappin to this PPV's ending?


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

WE JUST SWIMMING IN ALL THE HATERS' TEARS TONIGHT


----------



## CC Ravis (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah, this ppv is definitely one of if not the most well-received one I've seen people react to in years.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2016)

The Cena AJ match was a lot of fun. I forgot how much I missed the atmosphere that usually follows the guy around.

Finish was kinda silly tho, but I kinda saw it coming from lightyears away, so meh.



CC Ravis said:


> Yeah, this ppv is definitely one of if not the most well-received one I've seen people react to in years.



That so? How was the first half? I was asleep at the time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I actually miss Cena hunting for the title. At least he's *POLARIZING*
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Don't you see the majority fappin to this PPV's ending?


A lot of people mad dean won


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The Cena AJ match was a lot of fun. I forgot how much I missed the atmosphere that usually follows the guy around.
> 
> Finish was kinda silly tho, but I kinda saw it coming from lightyears away, so meh.
> 
> ...


I expected more tbh it was decent just because their names and aura are unrealistic 

I'm a just assume cena will get better over time in the feud because of his ring rust right now.

And it didn't help I was at my friends and his step dad friend showed up drunk doing the "why you watching this its fake real sports are on" sketch


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> And it didn't help I was at my friends and his step dad friend showed up drunk doing the "why you watching this its fake real sports are on" sketch




I didn't know those types still existed


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2016)

Lol. GSW lost but Ambrose wins to compensate this sloppy performance by Curry 

Im so happy that Reigns finally lost the title. I hope he doesnt get another shot anytime in the next 5 years. 

Rollins, Ambrose, Kevin Owens and AJ Styles for main event contenders please.

also fuck you Vince you racist fuck making Titus tap in front of his children


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I didn't know those types still existed


Oh they do

Every time I watch a ppv with my friend n his step dad on rare occasions one of their friends show up, drunk, and straight shit talking about wrestling asking us 100 questions why we watch this calling it male soap operas.

Every time it happens the fun is always taken out the room


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2016)

Cena will cry and bitch tomorrow on Raw and will trash talk AJ that he never beaten him 1 v 1 

If i were AJ Styles i will no show Cena's stupid ass promo and just jump Ambrose from behind to get another title shot


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

I was excited to see Tyler Black beat BABYGURL clean.

I was disapointed that Beta Ambrose successfully cashed in.

And BABYGURL will no doubt win the belt back at Summer slam.

So overall I'm indifferent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman needs a time off. I guess its time for him to get injured. kayfabe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Yoooooo


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean. Congrats ese.

Your boy finally did it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> also fuck you Vince you racist fuck making Titus tap in front of his children



It's not Vince's fault Rusev can't stop assaulting blacks. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yoooooo



NF Dean finally getting payoff.
Savor the moment, my dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm so happy Seth won clean though.

Now get the chicken shit heel Seth out the window


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Dean. Congrats ese.
> 
> Your boy finally did it.


Thanks bro. Next year your dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's not Vince's fault Rusev can't stop assaulting blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks mang this feels too amazing . Ill comr back to reality but for one night Dean is winner


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2016)

Good god man. What is up with the hate? I woke up to some good news. Seth beat Roman clean?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

I think this confirms that Cena vs Reigns will be at Mania.

Shield triple threat at SS.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

Smart move by WWE in taking the title off Reigns for a bit I guess. Longevity doesn't do  much for him with the brand split and plans for essentially a relaunch of creative. He'll probably get it back at SS anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Aww yeeea this was ppv of the year! I'm still nuttin over that spear into the pedigree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't see roman winning it back at summerslam at all.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

I can't watch this anymore.

Roman was cheated out of the belt he won with HARD WORK. Vince doesn't care about Reigns, all he cares about is himself.



It's still real to me dammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Reigns should go after the Intercontinental title now


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I can't watch this anymore.
> 
> Roman was cheated out of the belt he won with HARD WORK. Vince doesn't care about Reigns, all he cares about is himself.
> 
> ...


 Didn't Seth beat him.clean?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Yep, Roman lost clean.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

What intercontinental title?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman needs to turn heel now while wwe has the chance. Cena is still the face of the company and dean is actually a likeable babyface.

Of course roman will win it again in his career but I don't see it at summer slam.

The "roman coming back to finally succeed" story already happened at mania no way wwe reuses the same plot in the span of a couple months.

Honestly need a roman vs Brock or roman vs taker roman vs Goldberg roman vs any major house hold name at summerslam that doesn't involve that title.

The draft is before anyways so its really stupid to predict summer slam now.. All I know is it seems the shield triple match is happening at battle ground because they will no longer be on the same roster so this is the E only chance


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Reigns is already one of the top stars and has the big match aura. He doesn't need to be elevated anymore and Dean can sure use it.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope they give Dean at least 6 months with the title


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Of course he has a big match aura which is why I said those type of names... its what wwe does at summerslam n mania..


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Of course he has a big match aura which is why I said those type of names... its what wwe does at summerslam n mania..



we posted within seconds of eachother so i didn't see ur post. i just posted that spontaneously, just a coincidence.

i want Roman vs. Joe. And Roman to put over Joe.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Wyatts probably show up tomorrow.

Bray vs Zayn or Bray vs. Cesaro

Either way, Bray needs to win his next feud and be booked strong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Wasn't bray going the face route before he got injured?

I could see wwe giving him his first title ever in defeating miz at battleground


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

I see this ppv is getting well received but I don't think it was that good.

Legit only match I liked was the main event. Cena showed rust but like I said my friend step dad friend was there at the time drunk so maybe his involvement made the match hard to enjoy.

To many matches we don't care for....


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

If Bray is a face he could after either the US or the IC title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2016)

No. Roman needs time off. Someone should injure him. Maybe Seth can do it. Pedigree Reigns onto some cinderblocks.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 20, 2016)

They're not taking the title off Dean anytime soon. This was a moment that a lot of people have been waiting for.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2016)

So long Roman and Seth! Time for the lunatic fringe to hold the gold!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> No. Roman needs time off. Someone should injure him. Maybe Seth can do it. Pedigree Reigns onto some cinderblocks.


Shitty poster


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2016)

Drag sucking Roman and Cena's dick all day long. He suck em dry they both lost they still day dreaming bout Drag's expertise


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

Best booked PPV in idk how long. Everyone who should win, won there matches, we had the Shield all hold the title on the same night. I'm not crazy about Ambrose, I really hate the fuck out of his offense and think that unless he finds something within himself he'll get exposed as the top guy. I've always thought that.

I think the positive response is from them going the fantasy booking route and giving people what they actually want. I wouldn't be surprised if they saw an uptick in viewership tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Excited for raw for once


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah I'll tune into raw but even after this good ppv I still won't get my hopes up. Everything else on the show will still be filler until the draft happens.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean is the worst champion after Sheamus and Del Rio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Excited for raw for once



Told you people were happy. At least here. 

I on the other hand will wait until this Shield craze blows off.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 20, 2016)

I honestly can't tell if my feelings towards Ambrose declined naturally or if it was influenced by some of the reactions I read here week after week. I want to give him a shot and see what they do but I also feel much less interested in Ambrose now than I was before.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I'll tune into raw but even after this good ppv I still won't get my hopes up. Everything else on the show will still be filler until the draft happens.



Right and that's whaat my biggest concern is. They rewarded Dean for working his ass off with the belt but probably don't have any long term plan to push him. I honestly think they're gonna give it back to Reigns but we'll see. They put a shitload time into developing him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Drag sucking Roman and Cena's dick all day long. He suck em dry they both lost they still day dreaming bout Drag's expertise


Not having irrational hate is now dick sucking it seems


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

oooohhhh the salt in that thread title name. I'm gonna sprinkle it all over my Ambrose Burger, stacked with a World Title on top of, Briefcase on the side and revenge toppings!

Praise the day has finally come The Ambrose Asylum officially come and so have I.
We are fucking replacing Cole with a fishtank and the doubters are gonna have ketchupon their heads so they can get some taste! Stephanie is gonna walk around with only bikini on that says DA. Shane is going to be wearing clown shoes and JBL's hat is going to be replaced with the Money in the Bank briefcase so Dean can remember the old times


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

So it's been reported roman is doing shit in drawing ...

Vince actually gave up?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Dean is the worst champion after Sheamus and Del Rio.



Let's get the title back on the ruler of the Roman Empire tonight! Quick! Before ratings plummet


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

^article on the report. it sounds like he was drawing ok and then the numbers fell off.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

lol my guess is they want to stomp out the "the guy" storyline they tried to make to get heat

and maybe put it back on him with a different dynamic


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> ^article on the report. it sounds like he was drawing ok and then the numbers fell off.


Because.the hate for him grew every week


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

yeah i guess they realized it was not good heat .


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

At least Roman won't have a microscope on him now. Maybe people will appreciate him more when he's putting on great matches elsewhere on the card, PPV after PPV. Might as well take Roman out of this program and have Roman v Brock 2 at Summerslam. Have him eat the pin a triple threat or something before the Slam.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

Wow Roman might actually be fucked come to think of it.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wow Roman might actually be fucked come to think of it.



What do you mean


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

I was thinking they might be setting him up for another run with less heat.

But they already had him a storyline where he bested other shield members.

I'm thinking maybe WWE did actually give up. dunno.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't think it's an accident that Ambrose gets this run like a week after it comes out that his tour without the belt was drawing as much as Roman's with the belt. There's a bunch of different ways to interpret this but one thing that bodes well is that they started getting hurt by the Roman stuff and took the title off of him when no one thought they would.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2016)

I know I know. Tonight should give some sign as to what they want to do. Found this article from not too long ago. Shield's merchandise sales among the top in the company, behind only Cena and huge names: 

interesting side note- ko's sales reportedly  not doing well according to this article.

I guess what confuses me is that it's going to be hard to repackage Reigns. Like what can you possibly do at this point to make fans like him lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Come on, you know as well as I do that they are not giving up on Reigns.
> 
> Rock had numerous short title reigns when he first started to main event, so did Austin. It was just time for his title reign to end. Roman is over. He just isn't over as a face. We'll see where they go with his character from here. He can put on great matches, is promos need work, but he's getting better. He needs to be in another program.
> 
> Look for yourself


rock wasn't a shitty draw though


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

The moment you turn Roman to a heel, the moment he becomes the biggest thing in the company.



WhatADrag said:


> rock wasn't a shitty draw though



True.

But the argument is that they're giving up on Reigns, we need to see more evidence to draw that conclusion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

He doesn't need a repackage he will never be brought as a face until he goes heel. Like this dude just finished out an absolute classic feud with Styles. His series with Sheamus was hard hitting as fuck. Roman is on some Jeff Hardy type shit where he takes stiffer shots to get babyface sympathy. 

Last night was key because Roman worked the heel role. Hopefully this has him leaning more toward being a heel because he 100% has the chops to pull it off. Those people that hate him or are not sold on Roman would probably change their tune if they could see him in a role where he can thrive.



WhatADrag said:


> rock wasn't a shitty draw though



Rock was never indavertantly sabotaged like Roman either though. I mean the real sentiment here is that face champions aren't meant to have long reigns unless they're molten hot and even then that still kind of hampers their run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

Faces might have short terms but I always remember most of them being screwed out of it.

Roman lost clean


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The moment you turn Roman to a heel, the moment he becomes the biggest thing in the company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with this sentiment so fucking much. I love Kevin Owens as a heel because he gets it, he's supposed to be a terrible person who subverts the things that would make him a good person into things that make him a bad one. Roman Reigns as the entitled piece of shit heel that most of us believe/believed him to be would instantly be one of if not the best character on the entire show simply by existing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Faces might have short terms but I always remember most of them being screwed out of it.
> 
> Roman lost clean



He lost clean but the finish is still dubious because the ref bump protects him. Same shit here. Seriously who was the last face in the modern era to have an extended title run as a face? Just intuitively we know that the chase storyline is pretty much the biggest drawing technique in terms of actual booking. Flair for the Gold, Dusty overcoming Flair, Goldberg's streak, Austin vs Vince, Austin chasing Rock, Punk chasing Cena, Bryan chasing the Authority. I'm missing some here but the point is that faces and long reigns haven't gone together in a while. The longest Cena reign is probably the answer to my question about face runs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He lost clean but the finish is still dubious because the ref bump protects him. Same shit here. Seriously who was the last face in the modern era to have an extended title run as a face? Just intuitively we know that the chase storyline is pretty much the biggest drawing technique in terms of actual booking. Flair for the Gold, Dusty overcoming Flair, Goldberg's streak, Austin vs Vince, Austin chasing Rock, Punk chasing Cena, Bryan chasing the Authority. I'm missing some here but the point is that faces and long reigns haven't gone together in a while. The longest Cena reign is probably the answer to my question about face runs.



Its only cena. But punk was turned and Bryan never got the chance due to injuries and rock was only part time anyways.

Don't seem like that's a fair argument. Roman only keeps losing his title because he's not over and he's not drawing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree with this sentiment so fucking much. I love Kevin Owens as a heel because he gets it, he's supposed to be a terrible person who subverts the things that would make him a good person into things that make him a bad one. Roman Reigns as the entitled piece of shit heel that most of us believe/believed him to be would instantly be one of if not the best character on the entire show simply by existing.



Agreed.
Watching him stand over and shit talk Rollins as he was trying desperately to stand up was one of the greatest things Reigns has done in recent memory. It reminded me of when he was being equally arrogant to AJ during their first match. The muscly self-satisfied jackass just fits the guys like a glove. It has ever since his time with the SHIELD, where when he wasn't punching, he was being condescending.

The fact that he's slowly transitioning to that is nice, but it honestly boggles my mind how it's taken them this long.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Reigns emblem on the side


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its only cena. But punk was turned and Bryan never got the chance due to injuries and rock was only part time anyways.
> 
> Don't seem like that's a fair argument. Roman only keeps losing his title because he's not over and he's not drawing.



Exactly Punk was turned but the first juncture of his reign he was a face and then got his shit fucked up with bad booking. Daniel Bryan's reign wasn't long for the world either. I mean we might have gotten like a 3-4 months reign.

It's a fair argument because again Cena is the only face in recent memory you can say had a substantial reign as a face.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

I wander what Nakamura's personalized title plates are gonna look like


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I wander what Nakamura's personalized title plates are gonna look like




The US title has customized plates?


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 20, 2016)

How good do you guys think Seth did in his first match since returning?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

A few things...... Roman shouldn't be dropped. Guy has star power in his face, just turn him heel and let him grow naturally and you'll get to see it work out. Seth from what I heard  was a bit sluggish like Cena from what I heard but again both have been out for a while so they should get eased on if there's any criticism.

Lastly,  I get the whole criticism of Dean Ambrose. Never once I disagreed, but for this week can you both just let me enjoy this without shitting on it?

I mean my god do you know how frustrating it is to know all those flaws and wish he could fix em? or how bad booking made him look at times? This might be Dean's first and last title win so let me have this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Hmm, starting off Raw with Dean getting out of a cab.    And nearly forgets the title.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

Fucking Dean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

So starts of the Lunatic reign.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

"You deserve it" chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Great promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Why didn't they show us that other stuff? Sounds more entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean exposing the shitty nicknames of the Shield.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

and Roman ruins it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

So the first feud builds up.   Or is there an upcoming three way soon?


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

Since when was Phoenix a savage city?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

REIGNS...MONEY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Fuck it. They're all tweeners.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Out comes Shane to solve the problem.    And Dean's face during that promo from Rollins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Seth the only guy making sense to be honest.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know whose set is lewder, SAF's or Placcid's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman's promo was pretty good how he told the crowd to shut up 

He's improving more and more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman about to get his revenge pin.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

What does Reigns have to do to get respect as an in ring performer good god


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

AJ on Austin podcast? Shit, I may just stick around.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> A few things...... Roman shouldn't be dropped. Guy has star power in his face, just turn him heel and let him grow naturally and you'll get to see it work out. Seth from what I heard  was a bit sluggish like Cena from what I heard but again both have been out for a while so they should get eased on if there's any criticism.



Funny thing is when I watch the Roman/Seth match Roman had such heelish characteristics with his heavy hitting moves.  The stalking, arrogance etc.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> What does Reigns have to do to get respect as an in ring performer good god


get down on his hands and knees and bark like a dog, or kiss Vince's ass.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman did well telling the crowd to shut up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Funny thing is when I watch the Roman/Seth match Roman had such heelish characteristics with his heavy hitting moves.  The stalking, arrogance etc.


That's why it makes no sense him being babyface. As ST and others pointed it out, he'd pretty much be a top heel which could then lead to top face once he's gotten his confidence from his open heel turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

So a Zayn/Owens match to start the talent off then.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> get down on his hands and knees and bark like a dog, or kiss Vince's ass.



They told the man he couldn't wrestle while standing opposite Dean Ambrose for fucks sake 

This man is hated beyond belief


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

When they fall for your scheming just right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Holy shit. Fucking finally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

So this concludes the rivalry with Owens and Zayn then.  Nvm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Nvm 

EDIT: oh this is a good turn. Let them loose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Is it just me or does KO seem kinda hurt?

He's moving slower than usual.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2016)

Paige "Arrested"


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They told the man he couldn't wrestle while standing opposite Dean Ambrose for fucks sake
> 
> This man is hated beyond belief


rofl I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well damn, those guys still going at it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Finlay!!

Also yep they finally going to let these two fight.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

Finlay and Road Dogg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh lawd people power.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

People Power Mr Personality


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2016)

People Power!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well Teddy Long got shat on with Steph, why not Johnny Ace with Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Laurinaitis is actually entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

Shane and Enzo


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

I got giddy seeing Enzo and Shane O Mac run across the entrance together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Love how Shane is basically just having fun every week. 



Gibbs said:


> Paige "Arrested"



Bite his dick off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Man you can tell Shane has fun with the wrestlers. That was a cool segment between him and Enzo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Seriously Cass really has grown naturally on the mic.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Enzo & Cass >>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously Cass really has grown naturally on the mic.



And that's what has me fearing Vince might want a singles run sooner than later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And that's what has me fearing Vince might want a singles run sooner than later.


True but I really think they might first have Enzo and Cass get their first tag team title win at Summerslam. Maybe at the end of the year he will start his singles run.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2016)

AJ is trolling so hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

lol, this is a fun promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well here comes Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

No sell lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Those children chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

AJ only spitting back what Cena said.

Geezus .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm enjoying this feud. At least until Cena gets his win back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

It's a good feud it's just that I kinda wish Club was more actively aggressive towards Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well out comes The Club.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Well there we go


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Rollins should be #1 contender, he beat Reigns clean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

So Becky is now the whipping girl of the Divas Division then.    Need a heel turn, beat up Becky.  Got rage, beat up Becky.  Need an instant feud, beat up Becky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

zack about to get eaten alive but  at least he'll get paid tonight .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

well I didn't expect Zack to get some offense. Nice elbow drop Zack.

Punk should learn from you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well at least Ryder got some offense in that short match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well I didn't expect Zack to get some offense. Nice elbow drop Zack.
> 
> Punk should learn from you



So should Ambrose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm a bit sad when they show that anti smoking commercial.  Waste a good creature design on that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So should Ambrose.




Eh I was just making a joke.

The Dean sucks at everything is getting as old as hating on Roman or Cena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh I was just making a joke.
> 
> The Dean sucks at everything is getting as old as hating on Roman or Cena



I wasn't.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Wyatt vignette


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Wyatt vignette



Does anyone even care anymore?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

I kinda am hoping Paige wins just because Charlotte kinda needs to drop the title but I doubt it


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Pretty sure Dana Brooke is autistic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I wasn't.



Eh I used to take your points at value but now they just are whining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

This is basically a shittier version of Flawless which was a shittier version of The Beautiful People.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well it's nice to know the Divas Division has risen above name calling...........ok, at least they done away with the high school cra.......... ok, well at least........ why is this division still in existence.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh I used to take your points at value but now they just are whining.


Please forgive Khrisu, he's just mad the Wii U is a waste of a console now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2016)

Charlotte needs to be backed down a peg... and Paige can do it. 

Paige looking a little less curvy to you folks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

I recommend watching Whatculture and their take on Vinnie.

Kinda put WWE into perspective. In both the good way and the bad way.


Roman wins tonight, then beats Ambrose at Battleground so be it.

If they make Shield triple threat at Battle ground so be it.


Either way I'm not hung up on the decisions anymore. Ambrose got his time and now he'll go back to being midcarder / emergency Main eventer.  

KO will be up there and so will AJ again.

 Will Cena and Reigns continue to  be stronk?! Of course but I don't blame Vinnie anymore for his outlook


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh I used to take your points at value but now they just are whining.



So Ambrose's standing elbow isn't shitty? Okay then. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Please forgive Khrisu, he's just mad the Wii U is a waste of a console now.



Hey fuck you buddeh, I love my Bayonetta machine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Please forgive Khrisu, he's just mad the Wii U is a waste of a console now.



Yeah Nintendo is a shit for that man. Giving up on a console and saying 'Whoops , wait till next one.' Is messed up 

They need a chair shot to the heads .


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2016)

I wanna lick Paige's tongue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah Nintendo is a shit for that man. Giving up on a console and saying 'Whoops , wait till next one.' Is messed up
> 
> They need a chair shot to the heads .



I think you got it confused with the Xbone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Ambrose's standing elbow isn't shitty? Okay then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuck you buddeh, I love my Bayonetta machine.


Dude how many times have I said his wrestling sucks?

I agree with ST and you on this.

That includes his elbow.

I just cracked a joke on Punk cause of everyone used to getting at him for it 

What happened to you Khris? You ....you used to get jokes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think you got it confused with the Xbone.



Nah man. The moment they announced the new console when it's not even time for a new one they kinda were accepting their low sales for the Wii U. They should have just brought in heavier games to it so they could recover.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Wii U and Xbone are just as bad as each other


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Wii U and Xbone are just as bad as each other



Pretty much. I regret not getting PS4 or maybe saving up for a gaming laptop or PC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude how many times have I said his wrestling sucks?
> 
> I agree with ST and you on this.
> 
> ...



Well, Dean's wrestling makes me laugh. And it's not even a good joke. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah man. The moment they announced the new console when it's not even time for a new one they kinda were accepting their low sales for the Wii U. They should have just brought in heavier games to it so they could recover.



Again. You're thinking of the Xbone.



God Movement said:


> Wii U and Xbone are just as bad as each other



In hindsight yes. Nintendo tried to shut up about the NX but the leaks wouldn't let them. Microsoft basically said fuck you to console generations by creating their own Xbone ecosystem.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Ambrose's standing elbow isn't shitty? Okay then.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuck you buddeh, I love my Bayonetta machine.


How's it feel owning a console deader than Dean Ambrose's moveset?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> .How's it feel owning a console deader than Dean Ambrose's moveset?



Dead after a good 5-6 years and Zelda is still coming. So there are some redeeming features. Dean's moveset suck total pig farts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Well, Dean's wrestling makes me laugh. And it's not even a good joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Again. You're thinking of the Xbone.



Again I honestly wish he'd give more of a shit and went back to NXT and fixed himself. I'm honestly more frustrated than you guys cause I'm still invested in him. 


This year yeah but didn't Nintendo do this last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

dat botch doe


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In hindsight yes. Nintendo tried to shut up about the NX but the leaks wouldn't let them. Microsoft basically said fuck you to console generations by creating their own Xbone ecosystem.



Still don't know how to feel about Scorpio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

The fuck, such a botch finished right there.    Wouldn't that be an instant DQ right there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Fuck yeah QUEEN SASHA! 


also Yep she's winning at Summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Again I honestly wish he'd give more of a shit and went back to NXT and fixed himself. I'm honestly more frustrated than you guys cause I'm still invested in him.
> 
> 
> This year yeah but didn't Nintendo do this last year?



read my post above. NX leaks were crazy, they couldn't deny it anymore. It still wasn't officially announced until last March.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

ppl they they have funny jokes
but im still just


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

What a botch. And I like Dana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> read my post above. NX leaks were crazy, they couldn't deny it anymore. It still wasn't officially announced until last March.



I still think Nintendo has some lazy practices  but I will say leaks do hinder plans so I'll give you that one .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Send Dana whatsherface back to NXT. She makes Eve Marie look like Steamboat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh shit Bray's back.

Wonder who he's going after


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Dana so thick



and i mean that both ways


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dead after a good 5-6 years and Zelda is still coming. So there are some redeeming features. Dean's moveset suck total pig farts.


A good 5-6 years and not much to write home about for its library. Zelda is the only thing to look forward to tho. What other wii u games are coming out? Shit is dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Seriously never heard that loud of a pop for a Diva since Lita I think


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> A good 5-6 years and not much to write home about for its library. Zelda is the only thing to look forward to tho. What other wii u games are coming out? Shit is dead.



To be fair , Star Fox Zero turned out to be all right from what I heard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> A good 5-6 years and not much to write home about for its library. Zelda is the only thing to look forward to tho. What other wii u games are coming out? Shit is dead.



Basically what I said. Zelda is the only game coming out if you're not counting some indie titles. 

Quantity-wise; yes... WiiU sucked. Still had some great games tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

wait did they cut ties with Strowman? 


Edit: Never mind saw him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously never heard that loud of a pop for a Diva since Lita I think



3 months too late. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair , Star Fox Zero turned out to be all right from what I heard.



Seriously Dean. You picked the one shitty title as an example?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

And out comes New Day for some odd reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Well this is interesting...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair , Star Fox Zero turned out to be all right from what I heard.


That game sucks, nintendo fuckin sucks donkey dicks now. Zelda is the only saving grace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Ending the feud with Bray twerking. Book it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

I thought Xenoblade Chronicles X was a very decent game for the Wii U.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 3 months too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Dean. You picked the one shitty title as an example?



Yeah they fucked up at Mania but still, she's over so since they treasure Summerslam as much as Mania they probably will do it then.

Well people told me they liked it though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Possessed Xavier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

And that's it.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

wyatt family starting a chant wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

holy fuck the crowd is going along with Bray


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

That's it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought Xenoblade Chronicles X was a very decent game for the Wii U.



Not my jam, but I can see why people like it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Wyatts vs New Day at Battleground huh?

I mean it worked right here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2016)

New Day was so obnoxious, they forced Bray to turn heel again


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

how far away is Harper from returning?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That game sucks, nintendo fuckin sucks donkey dicks now. Zelda is the only saving grace.



I was hoping it didn't


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

The fuck it this catch 22 bullshit here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> how far away is Harper from returning?



Probably a few months away. His injury was worse than thought.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

goddamn Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

people booing at the fiancee part


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought Xenoblade Chronicles X was a very decent game for the Wii U.


Shit pushed the wii U to its limits too.


Dean Ambrose said:


> I was hoping it didn't


Dude you aren't the only one, I love Stafox but nintendo half-assed this one. People will tell you its good because they're so desperate for a new stafox regardless of the quality.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Man Rusev is amazing LMAO


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

fuck you Ghost, i'm wearing the set from now till July 20th, 1 month


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Rusev should go all tits out with this heel thing and beat up the kids too.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> fuck you Ghost, i'm wearing the set from now till July 20th, 1 month



Get the entire fuck out of here with that set bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Jesus Kuya


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Get the entire fuck out of here with that set bro



can't. i vowed to wear it for a month if Golden State lost game 7.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

Goood intensity from Titus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

^^ stop posting then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

damn they actually made Titus look strong there


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Titus beast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

heh. feud is actually picking up. Rusev is a good heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Rusev should go all tits out with this heel thing and beat up the kids too.


Beat the lil nigglets like they mama should have.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

surprised it wasn't a one and done feud to just give Rusev some momentum


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

if Dean isnt on commentary, main event dont mean shit to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Putting kuya on ignore until july 20th


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

I like this new intensity from Titus.  Though I can't say the same for his former partner though.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

i wanted Wyatt Family to appear during the Zayn and Owens feud and attack them

Zayn and Owens vs. Wyatt Family


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

So basically we can be assured that Dean is going to be drafted to Raw since he has the belt?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man Nintendo will never capture that magical Star fox 64



This is the reason why I keep my Gamecube working.  If I don't like what's out for the current systems I can go back to the system I enjoyed playing the most.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> can't. i vowed to wear it for a month if Golden State lost game 7.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2016)

Jericho having a pretty long run this time around


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh shit. Shane-o vs. Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NOT ANOTHER JERICHO VS AMBROSE MATCH!!!


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

there we fuckin go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is the reason why I keep my Gamecube working.  If I don't like what's out for the current systems I can go back to the system I enjoyed playing the most.



I still got my Nintendo 64 and the games I loved back then. Never got 120 stars in Super Mario


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is the reason why I keep my Gamecube working.  If I don't like what's out for the current systems I can go back to the system I enjoyed playing the most.


Same. I keep my N64 and Cube running smooth since I haven't been too pleased with nintendo ever since the wii.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I still got my Nintendo 64 and the games I loved back then. Never got 120 stars in Super Mario



Heh, I have PSO plus and still haven't gotten all the weapons allowed offline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

IN reality, I only enjoyed some of the Nintendo games but as I got older, it wasn't for me.


Honestly E3 got me hyped for God of War


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I have PSO plus and still haven't gotten all the weapons allowed offline.



It happens . I mean did you have to do a ton of challenges for them?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

LMAO

Jericho vs Ambrose again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2016)

Ambrose won the gold acting like he brought Cleveland a championship when he's going to lose it before he get there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It happens . I mean did you have to do a ton of challenges for them?


For the S-rank weapons, had to have my brother and some friends help out in that since it's a bit more manageable with more players in those challenges.   Mostly the drops rates for me suck and I still haven't gotten the enemy parts that I really want.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Same. I keep my N64 and Cube running smooth since I haven't been too pleased with nintendo ever since the wii.



But Bayonetta 2 doe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

I kinda want to get a Wii again since there are a quite a few good games I skipped out on. But fuck that wiimote.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean is killing this commentary. Completely putting himself over by just straight up jacking the entire commentary for like 30 seconds non-stop talking. Crazy good on the mic.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> But Bayonetta 2 doe.


You crazy if you think I'm gonna get the Wii U for one game. That shit is 300 bucks and there are only like 4 games I want on it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> For the S-rank weapons, had to have my brother and some friends help out in that since it's a bit more manageable with more players in those challenges.   Mostly the drops rates for me suck and I still haven't gotten the enemy parts that I really want.



Yeah those seem more of luck and less of skill to be frank. Kinda hard to get those.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

Roman and Seth do seem to have some good chemistry going .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I kinda want to get a Wii again since there are a quite a few good games I skipped out on. But fuck that wiimote.



I strongly recommend 
No More Heroes 1 & 2
Tatsunoko vs Capcom
Sonic Colors (yes a modern sonic game that's good)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Man you can hear those women and children cheering for Roman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I kinda want to get a Wii again since there are a quite a few good games I skipped out on. But fuck that wiimote.



Get a WiiU to grab those extra few good games.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Meh, double count out.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean so good in that character work 

Shield Triple Threat time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Dumbass Dean is back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Holy shit, liking this Dean.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dumbass Dean is back.


When they're in so deep they cant tell dumbass from badass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dumbass Dean is back.



At least he wasn't Beta Dean

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Get a WiiU to grab those extra few good games.


Not touching the wii u until there is a price drop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not touching the wii u until there is a price drop.



I'd get one for a price drop.

Then I'd tell you to get Smash so we can fight meng.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Need to find an older Wii system that plays Camecube disc.  Been wanting to to get Symphonia 2 after playing it on the PS3 in the Tales Chronicles set.  Say what you must about the game itself, but I had a blast with the monster raising and you get some items if you have the first game on a game cube save card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Need to find an older Wii system that plays Camecube disc.  Been wanting to to get Symphonia 2 after playing it on the PS3 in the Tales Chronicles set.  Say what you must about the game itself, but I had a blast with the monster raising and you get some items if you have the first game on a game cube save card.



If I ever find a Gamecube, what games would you recommend?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd get one for a price drop.
> 
> Then I'd tell you to get Smash so we can fight meng.


I'd be down for Smash. If they don't drop the price by the end of the year might get a refuribshed wii u. Just don't feel its worth 300.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Great interview. Holy shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2016)

Watching the AJ podcast, sucks his dad used to beat him and his brothers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh God. TNA talk.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I still got my Nintendo 64 and the games I loved back then. Never got 120 stars in Super Mario



That better be because you play No Mercy all the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If I ever find a Gamecube, what games would you recommend?


PSO plus, Mario Kart Double Dash, Paper Mario, Star Wars Rogue Squadron II, Gauntlet Legends, Metroid Prime, Legend of Zelda OoT, Ultimate Muscle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn Austin doesn't know how to hold back. Like he repeated the "are WWE holding you down" question about 3 times in a single hour.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 21, 2016)

this is a great interview, AJ is laying it all in. i can feel his passion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd be down for Smash. If they don't drop the price by the end of the year might get a refuribshed wii u. Just don't feel its worth 300.



I don't blame you. I don't find any games that SELL me to buy it .

Not like PS4 did this E3  



Nemesis said:


> That better be because you play No Mercy all the time.



I never got to play No Mercy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn Austin doesn't know how to hold back. Like he repeated the "are WWE holding you down" question about 3 times in a single hour.



Is it gonna be available on youtube? This seems like a very interesting interview


----------



## Kenju (Jun 21, 2016)

im sure its gonna be on his podcast tommorow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> PSO plus, Mario Kart Double Dash, Paper Mario, Star Wars Rogue Squadron II, Gauntlet Legends, Metroid Prime, Legend of Zelda OoT, Ultimate Muscle.



ULTIMATE MUSCLE?! 

That show was my shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I never got to play No Mercy



Man you missed out. 


Dean Ambrose said:


> ULTIMATE MUSCLE?!
> 
> That show was my shit



I enjoyed that series.  4Kids may have butchered it but man it was entertaining to watch.  The game was awesome and some of the merch to the series was fun to collect.  I still have an unopen Kid Muscle figure with belt and rice bowl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man you missed out.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed that series.  4Kids may have butchered it but man it was entertaining to watch.  The game was awesome and some of the merch to the series was fun to collect.  I still have an unopen Kid Muscle figure with belt and rice bowl.



I wish I had a chance 

I did love that series a lot


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2016)

Just got finished watching Raw.

Either tonight's show was solid from beginning to end, or my standards have now reached such a frightfully low point that average shows are fun to watch. Eh, either way, not a dull moment. Crowd seemed lit too. Tonight's Reigns v Rollins match was actually leaps and bounds better than the one they had last night. Also, Dean's huge balls. 

May end up costing him the belt, but fuck it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2016)

I STILL can't believe that Titus was made to look strong against and get great offense on Rusev. Titus O "Fucking Almost Got Fired Because He Tripped Some Guy" Neal. Against Rusev! Rusev, who is apparently getting a pretty decent midcard heel push. Rusev, who not too long ago was in the dog house for (in the locker room's eyes) being a cuck who married far above his grade, is being built in such a way where he's in a decently interesting feud with Titus O' Gahdamn Neal.

What the FUCK happened in the two months since I've been gone? Did Vince _die_?!


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2016)

WWE have no idea what to do with Baron Corbin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

@Shirker, basically anything that isn't complete dogshit is decent.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I STILL can't believe that Titus was made to look strong against and get great offense on Rusev. Titus O "Fucking Almost Got Fired Because He Tripped Some Guy" Neal. Against Rusev! Rusev, who is apparently getting a pretty decent midcard heel push. Rusev, who not too long ago was in the dog house for (in the locker room's eyes) being a cuck who married far above his grade, is being built in such a way where he's in a decently interesting feud with Titus O' Gahdamn Neal.
> 
> What the FUCK happened in the two months since I've been gone? Did Vince _die_?!


Just giving the fans what they want. its not hard for them to figure out, they're just stubborn all the time. Shit they know they need to build interest up heading into the draft too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2016)

Kuya said:


> WWE have no idea what to do with Baron Corbin


I feel like you can't fault wwe on this considering they got so much shit going on.. Returns... Shield match.. Styles cena.... And the upcoming draft.


He'll get his time after the draft. Just have him win random matches the next few weeks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Ambrose on the mic really is so good. As much as I shit on his offense I have always prefaced it by complimenting the mic work. But this 3:16 Ambrose is obviously going to be easy to enjoy if he stays on the mic. It's such a mixed bag in the ring, I think his last memorably enjoyable match was the HHH match. 

@Shirker I thought Roman and Seth was way better too. I think there was less pressure and that having less time helped their match a lot. 



Kuya said:


> WWE have no idea what to do with Baron Corbin



I think they realize he's heel Roman and it scares them. I'd venture to say there's like a  zero possibility that they end up on the same show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2016)

I thought it was a good raw.

Dean mic skills were crazy as hell tonight. It seems like having that title energized him to another level.

I don't understand how fans chant you can't wrestle to roman then be so into his matches.

And aj being heel seems like a good choice now. Hes been showing so much character since his feud with cena. It wasn't long ago everyone were cracking jokes on how Vince won't allow aj to talk due to his southern accent and now he's getting all the mic time he wants. and Ioving it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I never got to play No Mercy



My heart, it breaks for you


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought it was a good raw.
> 
> Dean mic skills were crazy as hell tonight. It seems like having that title energized him to another level.
> 
> ...



I think it's sort of part of the thing you said about people being desensitized to good matches where it's not enough to put on 3-4 star matches you have to get 4.5s and 5s from Meltzer to get people going. I've been on the Roman is secretly a good worker train for a minute now, yeah he does some shit in terms of selling that pisses me off, but this isn't New Japan and not everyone is going to sell the struggle of lifting someone due to getting your arm worked over. 

Idk I was really into Roman and AJ's matches to the point I think they were the best matches of his career. I don't think Roman can "carry" a match but that shit is overrated given how much talent dudes have. He'll probably never really be as good as the guy he's going up against and that's a huge part of why they chant you can't wrestle.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 21, 2016)

ROMAN SUSPENDED


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 21, 2016)

Reigns you idiot. Why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2016)

As Jericho would say You stupid idiot!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> ROMAN SUSPENDED



What? W-wait... WHAT?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

Timing is suspect tho. After RAW but he returns just in time for Battleground.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Wonder what he failed for. 

Not really going to stop them from pushing him though before anyone starts thinking that. Seth has pictures of him taking selfies with his dick out on top of the softcore homoerotica type shit and still got to stand tall at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wonder what he failed for.
> 
> Not really going to stop them from pushing him though before anyone starts thinking that. Seth has pictures of him taking selfies with his dick out on top of the softcore homoerotica type shit and still got to stand tall at Wrestlemania.



Of course they won't bury him. It's still his first offense. Also that wasn't Seth's fault. They should have buried him banging a racist tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Of course they won't bury him. It's still his first offense. Also that wasn't Seth's fault. They should have buried him banging a racist tho.



I don't think either thing is his fault or offensive, but Vince is a babyboomer and Seth being unable to control a vengeful ass woman is his fault. I don't think the homoerotic wrestling tapes are his fault as much as it is the indies can be a really fucked up place kind of like young hollywood. I agree about the Zahra stuff too.

I'd kind of feel for Roman if he got popped for non-PEDs because he can't really deal with the fact they're still chanting you can't wrestle.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 21, 2016)

(from twitter)Ask your grandma which one of these guys failed a drug test

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> ROMAN SUSPENDED



Wow, I mean wow.  Shit man if the crowd wasn't giving him enough grief now wait til he comes back from this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2016)

Cousin called and told me, couldn't believe him. I guess the pressure is getting to Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

When Dean freakin Ambrose outdraws your guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah he for sure needs to be heel now.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 21, 2016)

He will be back in time for the ppv, but I wonder if he will stay in the match with this news.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2016)

Mean Dean is a draw.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2016)

Shit bad news back to back for Roman. How the hell did the rating go up 17% lol.

It's his first offense, but I think it's gonna be a while before he gets hot again.

EDIT: ah wrestling promoter that I follow online says it will be a non issue:
3h3 hours ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Shit bad news back to back for Roman. How the hell did the rating go up 17% lol.
> 
> It's his first offense, but I think it's gonna be a while before he gets hot again.



Or turn him heel and potentially have the best heel in the history of this business.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> When Dean freakin Ambrose outdraws your guy



This is practically setting up for Ambrose being the face of the Company for a long time.

Bad timing for Reigns to getting suspended.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2016)

if Reigns was smoking weed, i will be a fan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

This could be a blessing in disguise. What was Orton's status after his first offense? That's a good starting point for predictions.

It's not a non-issue either. You think they'll push him as zealously now with this? This has gotten us a good few months of him not as champion and hopefully it gets the heel turn going.

Roman is the easiest heel to make money off of. Legitimately him being heel and the heat he'll get will probably be levels of heat we haven't seen since they killed the Attitude Era with the Austin turn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

As noted,  announced today that for his first violation of the Wellness Program.

"I apologize to my family, friends and fans for my mistake in violating WWE's wellness policy," Reigns wrote on Twitter. "No excuses. I own it."

It was announced on last night's RAW that Reigns would be facing Seth Rollins and WWE Champion Dean Ambrose for the title at  on July 24 in Washington D.C. Reigns' suspension will end on July 21st, days after the WWE Draft, however several days before _WWE Battleground_.

Dave Meltzer reported today on a breaking news audio on F4WOnline.com that WWE knew about the violation before last Sunday's  pay-per-view. It was noted that top officials knew about the violation before the  main eventwas announced on last night's RAW, which would indicate that WWE may still go ahead with the match as planned, even though he wouldn't be able to appear on any television before the pay-per-view.


It's obvious that they knew. Timing is too convenient.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2016)

This perfectly explains why Seth pinned Reigns clean. I thought something was weird with that.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Or turn him heel and potentially have the best heel in the history of this business.



Hopefully we can get some "insider" information on creative.

I wouldn't be entirely surprised if they had Ambrose hold it for a bit and then Seth. But the guys I follow say it won't make a difference. Time will tell I guess.

EDIT: JR blog-


----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This perfectly explains why Seth pinned Reigns clean. I thought something was weird with that.


That wasn't clean.​


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2016)

Marik Swift said:


> That wasn't clean.​



Yes sir it was.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Hopefully we can get some "insider" information on creative.
> 
> I wouldn't be entirely surprised if they had Ambrose hold it for a bit and then Seth. But the guys I follow say it won't make a difference. Time will tell I guess.
> 
> EDIT: JR blog-



It does make a difference in the short term though. Anyone who doesn't have that viewpoint is tone deaf. This is what it would be like if Cena got popped for roids in 2006. Hell you could say the WWE has not had a top guy do something this illicit since the 94 Steroid trials with Hogan. And even then Hogan basically had to go to WCW, be even more stale, and then finally decided to go heel because Doomsday Cage Match.


----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Yes sir it was.


Referee bump =/= clean, regardless of it being by Reign's own doing or not.​


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2016)

It's not the good weed.
It's not the best weed.
It's THEE weed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 21, 2016)

@TommyOliver - Tommy Oliver of Angel Grove
"Sources say that on the night of Money In the Bank, Paige was in Roman's locker room helping him a roll a joint. Several employees and individuals on the roster witnessed Paige leave Roman's locker room. Alberto Del Rio was informed of the sighting which sparked their big argument outside of the arena at Money In The Bank. Sources say Roman was reverting to his island background and island culture of smoking marijuana whenever they get upset. Roman was upset he was no longer champion."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

Marik Swift said:


> That wasn't clean.​



Dirty win means cheating. Seth didn't cheat. Seth got lucky. Doesn't mean he went out of his way to steal a victory.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It does make a difference in the short term though. Anyone who doesn't have that viewpoint is tone deaf. This is what it would be like if Cena got popped for roids in 2006. Hell you could say the WWE has not had a top guy do something this illicit since the 94 Steroid trials with Hogan. And even then Hogan basically had to go to WCW, be even more stale, and then finally decided to go heel because Doomsday Cage Match.



I thought it was too but I had second thoughts especially after reading JR's blog. The most he says is that he's disappointed in Roman and hopes that a young talent changes his worldview. With the storyline timeframe WWE has in mind..I dunno if they plan to really change anything. basically bad in teh very short term but possibly inconsequential in the long term.

I am also hoping that WWE sees from this that it makes far more sense to give other guys a big rub.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2016)

It does make a difference. Roman just got a little bit risky. He's not gonna get demoted to midcard or anything, but he wont be booked as strong anymore when the company is filled with young excellent talent. Two of which are already in the main event scene.

Maybe a couple of feuds with the top midcarders can help him a lot in the long run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2016)

Someone wrote on wrestlezone,"About time he got a positive reaction."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Or turn him heel and potentially have the best heel in the history of this business.



Reigns loses in triple threat and snaps.
Reigns points out that he's not lost to Ambrose but Rollins gets the match.  Reigns goes on about how he can beat anyone.  Then Paul comes out.  Points out he's never beaten Brock.

Roman vs Brock.  Roman cheats to win, like worse than the Undertaker did. Walks around gloating like he won clean.  That's nuclear heat.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2016)

Kuya said:


> @TommyOliver - Tommy Oliver of Angel Grove
> "Sources say that on the night of Money In the Bank, Paige was in Roman's locker room helping him a roll a joint. Several employees and individuals on the roster witnessed Paige leave Roman's locker room. Alberto Del Rio was informed of the sighting which sparked their big argument outside of the arena at Money In The Bank. Sources say Roman was reverting to his island background and island culture of smoking marijuana whenever they get upset. Roman was upset he was no longer champion."


LOL what the fuck?!


----------



## Marik Swift (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dirty win means cheating. Seth didn't cheat. Seth got lucky. Doesn't mean he went out of his way to steal a victory.


Guess this is a case of semantic, but yea you're right. Seth got a clean win, but not a clean match.

Still just wants to see Roman lose clean and I guess I'm just not the type to settle.​


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What? W-wait... WHAT?



I heard about this from my Dad. I dunno what I was more shocked by, that something like this happened to Reigns or that they decided to suspend him for it.



kurisu said:


> Dirty win means cheating. Seth didn't cheat. Seth got lucky. Doesn't mean he went out of his way to steal a victory.





Marik Swift said:


> Guess this is a case of semantic, but yea you're right. Seth got a clean win, but not a clean match.
> 
> Still just wants to see Roman lose clean and I guess I'm just not the type to settle.​



Now this is interesting for a couple reasons. First is because I also didn't really feel like the win was as squeaky clean as everyone was making it out to be, and was pretty confused about the excitement. I just didn't bring it up because I've been out of the house and/or sleeping a lot more recently, so i wouldn't've had the time to give it proper attention in case a debate started up. The 2nd is because I recall a couple other pushed guys that I won't name that have taken pins in similar fashion (a lucky, but relatively fair success on the part of the opponent) and there was always a big stink raised about how protected they were. Wierd to see the common consensus change in this instance.

Anyway, I'm with Marik on this one. I don't hate it or anything - it is what it is, and Rollins is a heel anyway - but yeah, I just can't help but notice that Roman could've won the match were it not for the ref taking a year to crawl up and make a slow count after getting his bell rung. Arguably gave Rollins just enough time to recover from that spear, a move that people rarely kick out of. Reigns lost about as clean as you can expect from the situation - a face that they still want to protect as equally important as the other SHIELD members while keeping heat on Rollins - but it's not like he just beat him and that was it. There's an asterisk next to it and I'm surprised others didn't notice it.

It wasn't dirty, but I can't honestly say it was clean.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2016)

It was clean in a way that still protects Roman in a way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I heard about this from my Dad. I dunno what I was more shocked by, that something like this happened to Reigns or that they decided to suspend him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Difference of presentation there Shirker. Cena went out of his way to mention his injured elbow in a fully fleshed out promo, making it a huge factor of the match. He pointed it out, the commentators were constantly going on about it, Cena went to get surgery for it,etc.. They barely talked about the ref bump on Monday if they ever. I'm assuming you're talking about that subject/incident but I could be wrong. 

Point is; wrestling is fickle. Standards and unwritten rules change all the time. Actually quite honestly there are no rules. Technicalities can change to suit the WWE's(or any other company) convenience for a storyline. 

Today that ref bump is considered an "accident", tomorrow the same thing can happen and it may be a basses for a rematch or whatever. Fact remains that Seth stated he defeated Roman "implied fairly" and Roman didn't even say anything about that bump.  

So if we're staying true to our "muh consistencies" I guess in the WWE-verse if the wrestler wasn't in on it it's fair game and the kayfabe-verse brushes it off as luck. 

I mean if Cena finding cheap loopholes in gimmick matches is considered smart and a face-move this can only be considered a "clean win".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

The only thing Roman has over Seth in that is he hit his finisher first. Seth pinned Roman without any help or shenanigans.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2016)

-reads Smackdown spoilers-
-Smashes my head against a glass window-
NOT EVEN A WEEK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG..WAHT? WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT? COME ON NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even I wouldn't job out Ambrose like that. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK VINCE?

EDIT: oh nvm. I thought it was for the title. okay then. You do you Vince, you do you.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> EDIT: oh nvm. I thought it was for the title.



I'm not changing my fucking set already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

Unless they're doing the triple threat with Jericho or that he's having a title shot soon there was literally no point for this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Difference of presentation there Shirker. Cena went out of his way to mention his injured elbow in a fully fleshed out promo, making it a huge factor of the match. He pointed it out, the commentators were constantly going on about it, Cena went to get surgery for it,etc.. They barely talked about the ref bump on Monday if they ever. I'm assuming you're talking about that subject/incident but I could be wrong.
> 
> Point is; wrestling is fickle. Standards and unwritten rules change all the time. Actually quite honestly there are no rules. Technicalities can change to suit the WWE's(or any other company) convenience for a storyline.
> 
> ...



But by those same rules (or lack thereof I guess), the numerous times where it was also stated that it didn't effect the win by the show itself, as well as the finish being attained by a kick in the head at the end of the match should as well negate the effect of it? Honest question. Either way, that wasn't the only incident I was referring to, just one of them.

Anyway, unfortunately, I can't buy this, as if it were a non-factor, why even book the spot in the first place, right? Why have the ref take the bump? Why have Reigns bump his gahdamn head full brunt on a barricade and then wave off officials when they tried to check if he killed himself with Seth ultimately interrupting them and rushing him back in the ring? Were those audibles? There was literally no reason for that time wasting stuff on a show that was already running far longer than anticipated other than planting the idea in the head of the viewers that Reigns could've had the match in the bag were it not for that one... tiny... mistake.

Again, I don't hate it, heck I even sort've support it since having Rollins just up and overpower him in the end would defunct all the work they put into Reigns being the powerhouse that needs to tackle you once to kill you. Ignoring it simply because the show chose to doesn't really sit right with me tho. I don't feel comfortable calling such a win clean. Maybe I would if there weren't so many better examples cleaner wins happening every night.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Unless they're doing the triple threat with Jericho or that he's having a title shot soon there was literally no point for this.



Oh shit apparently there are fake spoilers going around
']

thank god


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Oh shit apparently there are fake spoilers going around
> ']
> 
> thank god



What did the fake spoilers say? I'm assuming from Khris's post that it was something Y2J related


----------



## Kenju (Jun 22, 2016)

Something along the lines of Jericho getting a distraction roll-up on Dean in a non-title match thanks to Seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> But by those same rules (or lack thereof I guess), the numerous times where it was also stated that it didn't effect the win by the show itself, as well as the finish being attained by a kick in the head at the end of the match should as well negate the effect of it? Honest question. Either way, that wasn't the only incident I was referring to, just one of them.



Honest to God I have no idea what you're talking about.



> Anyway, unfortunately, I can't buy this, as if it were a non-factor, why even book the spot in the first place, right? Why have the ref take the bump? Why have Reigns bump his gahdamn head full brunt on a barricade and then wave off officials when they tried to check if he killed himself with Seth ultimately interrupting them and rushing him back in the ring? Were those audibles? There was literally no reason for that time wasting stuff on a show that was already running far longer than anticipated other than planting the idea in the head of the viewers that Reigns could've had the match in the bag were it not for that one... tiny... mistake.



Hey woah. I never said they were a non-factor. I said they didn't factor in Seth getting a clean win over Roman. Those incidents are part of the story, and that's all part of Roman and Seth's personalities. But nothing Seth did could ever be called "dirty" by "normal" standards of heels. It's like when the loser was severely injured to no fault of the winner. It's a tactic to protect the loser even when booking demands it that he loses.

Like I said and I'm pretty sure this was my stance back then too. The thing that bothered with Cena was his attitude towards it all. Could of lost and had the surgery and that's it. But newp had to bring it one more time in a stretched promo when the commentators wouldn't shut up about it. It's his "no sell" after the match that did the damage not the injury itself. If anything blaming the injury for the loss is more a heel move anyway.



> Again, I don't hate it, heck I even sort've support it since having Rollins just up and overpower him in the end would defunct all the work they put into Reigns being the powerhouse that needs to tackle you once to kill you. Ignoring it simply because the show chose to doesn't really sit right with me tho. I don't feel comfortable calling such a win clean. Maybe I would if there weren't so many better examples cleaner wins happening every night.



Like I said the thing that protects Roman is that he hit his finisher first. Seth pinned without help or shenanigans. That's where the "clean win" comes from IMO.

Honestly I never thought of accidental ref bumps as dirtying a match unless opportune shenanigans followed, or maybe because that it's mostly the case with ref bumps.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2016)

ROfl


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah its not typical protection because you're kayfabe saying that Roman lacks the Never Give Up buff that Cena has. Idk it doesn't really protect him since he got 3'd to Seth's finish. The ref bump was a desperate attempt to create something they could go back to rehab his status.

 I really feel that Vince has lost leverage now that Roman has this violation. He'll redeem himself down the line but it's like how does Vince sell Roman to sponsors with this violation and the fact that more than a third of the fanbase resents the fuck out lf this dude.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't think this is the end for BABYGURL.

Both Orton and Jeff Hardy got pushed hard after having 2 violations.

Vince has invested a lot into BABYGURL just to give up.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2016)

Orton gonna return at SummerSlam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't think this is the end for BABYGURL.
> 
> Both Orton and Jeff Hardy got pushed hard after having 2 violations.
> 
> Vince has invested a lot into BABYGURL just to give up.



How long after the violations though and there were two belts weren't there? It's not about giving up on Roman it's about now he can't push him the same way because Roman has a wellness violation and was being put up as this strong family man who doesn't let the haters break him down. Now you've got a wellness violator who did let haters break him down. You think Mattel is gonna like that shit or that the USA network is gonna continue to put up with this after doubling down on their investment? He can be pushed but he's obviously not going to be pushed as hard over the next handful of months.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2016)

Hahahaha oh my god

Roman Reigns suspended.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2016)

So Becky Lynch lost to talentless hack Dana in a minute 


I get the thirst for her but for fuck's sakes she needs to be jobbing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2016)

Flow said:


> Hahahaha oh my god
> 
> Roman Reigns suspended.


Wonder if the Usos helped him shoot up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2016)

You guys are being cruel to babygurl.  

The dude has gotten shat on for so many months, of course he'd crack. He does care what people think about him, and he doesn't have mental fortitude like Cena. It happens. 

Here's my thought process: It happened. Time to move on.

If it happens again, you gotta be harsher. If Vinnie truly believes no one man is above the company, then he will have to prove that with Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Becky Lynch lost to talentless hack Dana in a minute
> 
> 
> I get the thirst for her but for fuck's sakes she needs to be jobbing.


Wait....what?? They had becky job to Dana Brook already and that fast?! Dana ain't ready yet. Tbh she should still be honing her craft in NXT.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't think this is the end for BABYGURL.
> 
> Both Orton and Jeff Hardy got pushed hard after having 2 violations.
> 
> Vince has invested a lot into BABYGURL just to give up.



Yeah I guess the one big difference is though is Reigns is still very much a developing star. And it costs them enough as is to have the belt on him. Still holding out to see if any insider information gets published...about how guys feel in the locker room etc.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait....what?? They had becky job to Dana Brook already and that fast?! Dana ain't ready yet. Tbh she should still be honing her craft in NXT.



We don't know what Dana is at this point though. I mean I didn't watch the Becky match and I personally don't care because Becky isn't going to do anything before Sasha anyway. Even then Dana can be carried. Her match with Asuka at Takeover was legit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I guess the one big difference is though is Reigns is still very much a developing star. And it costs them enough as is to have the belt on him. Still holding out to see if any insider information gets published...about how guys feel in the locker room etc.



I've got a question for you and everyone. Do you guys really think this is comparable to anybody? I mean isn't Roman the number 1 guy in the promotion in a way that Jeff and Orton never were. Where it was obvious Cena was the dude, this is less in Orton's case but where Roman is in his company placement is way different isn't it? He's the guy that they wanted to attach the whole ship to. This is closer to Hogan in 94 than it is to those guys isn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah its not typical protection because you're kayfabe saying that Roman lacks the Never Give Up buff that Cena has. Idk it doesn't really protect him since he got 3'd to Seth's finish. The ref bump was a desperate attempt to create something they could go back to rehab his status.
> 
> I really feel that Vince has lost leverage now that Roman has this violation. He'll redeem himself down the line but it's like how does Vince sell Roman to sponsors with this violation and the fact that more than a third of the fanbase resents the fuck out lf this dude.



This goes back to me saying he wont be booked as strong anymore. He's still very well protected, just not Hogan/Cena levels. Which is not a bad thing really. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> So Becky Lynch lost to talentless hack Dana in a minute
> 
> 
> I get the thirst for her but for fuck's sakes she needs to be jobbing.



Fuck what they're doing to Becky. She's basically the division's Heath Slater.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This goes back to me saying he wont be booked as strong anymore. He's still very well protected, just not Hogan/Cena levels. Which is not a bad thing really.
> 
> Fuck what they're doing to Becky. She's basically the division's Heath Slater.



Yeah I think me and you have very similar views of Roman. I can't remember if it was you but someone was saying they thought he could be one of the greatest heels ever. Not being Cena/Hogan and handicapped by the constraints that being the top guy will do wonders for him. If he does everything he's doing now without superman booking he'll get the crowd back, they just need to be patient.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2016)

I switched to TEW 2016 sometime back. This is just where my titles are at so far. I changed all the other titles except the world title to "Floating". I do have two additional titles not shown, both are rated at 71 and midcard titles. That is the revived WWF Light Heavyweight title held by Ricochet, and one of my own creation, the TITAN Pure Wrestling title held by Sami Zayn, based on the RoH Pure Championship, the NEVER Openweight championship, and Vince's former Titan Sports brand.

I did mess around with the database admittedly to get what I wanted...Roman Reigns is currently an Upper Midcarder, he was originally a midcarder, Cena is upper-mid right now too. My "ace" is Okada of course. Styles, Bryan, Punk, and King (yes that King), are the other top four and the other main eventers being Rollins, Ambrose, Owens, and Cesaro. Like I said, I messed around with the database, so I modified the product too into a more NXT style program that rates more on performance of wrestlers than popularity, and that meant changing up the roster a big way. My next big things from the start were Breeze, Gable, and Adam Cole upon hiring him.

I have all the Bullet Club on contract except Yujiro, Fale, and Tama Tonga.

I changed the King of the Ring to be more like the G1 Climax Tournament, and Mr. Money in the Bank to more of a New Japan Cup style tournament title, with the same perk of cashing in. Also taking more from NJPW, I put the WW*F*'s version of the World Tag Leagues.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2016)

Whats all that?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> Whats all that?



It's a booking simulator by a company calling itself Greyhound Software. They've made booking sims for MMA and Wrestling in the past. I've been playing their wrestling ones for some time now. This latest one is a bit easier to figure out than the previous version. The key to getting good ratings for shows and matches is an easy formula to figure out. It just takes about half an hour to notice if you have "dirtsheets" activated. It was also not as hard to raise popularity for certain wrestlers, at least the ones the game points out to you are prodigies.


----------



## Legend (Jun 22, 2016)

is it free?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2016)

No, but you can acquire it for such if you know where to look...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2016)

I've seen some of the videos on youtube for that game and honestly I think they're awesome if not way too long. I don't watch a lot of playthroughs but like 3 hour long videos are cray. 

@Seto Kaiba: I actually think that TITAN Pure Wrestling belt is a pretty legit add. They could definitely use something like that in real life to kind of have what the European title was before it got ruined. Where's Ospreay at though?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2016)

When's that cruiserweight event?

And this is what I'd do...

Turn roman heel. I won't say time will heal this because in the wrestling world.. Once you do something. if the fans like you or not, this is going to be brought up no matter how many years later it is.

We crack on Jeff calling him meth hardy
We crack on Nash tearing his quads
We crack on nose for burials
We crack on cena for wade Barret/sandow etc
We crack on Orton calling him a dick head 
Etc.

So since this is so fresh and The roman hate is still strong. Might as well milk it. Even though knowing Vince he'd probably have Roman come back the same and have the commentating team sucking his dick.


I'd have him come back heel and maybe lose clean a few more times for punishment against other top guys. Then restart over.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2016)

So what did Reigns get suspended for weed, HGH, or steroids? I keep hearing a mixed story.

I am glad to hear Ambrose is finally champion, I gave up on him to be perfectly honest...I don't think they will be booking Roman as strong anymore. At the same time, Vince does not seem like the guy who will so easily move on from trying to push Roman as the top face. Which is ridiculous, he has a natural heel look and demeanor. Rollins on the other hand could make a decent face.



SoulTaker said:


> I've seen some of the videos on youtube for that game and honestly I think they're awesome if not way too long. I don't watch a lot of playthroughs but like 3 hour long videos are cray.
> 
> @Seto Kaiba: I actually think that TITAN Pure Wrestling belt is a pretty legit add. They could definitely use something like that in real life to kind of have what the European title was before it got ruined. Where's Ospreay at though?



A lot of your first few days on the game are going to be figuring out the formulas to good shows and whatnot. You can change difficulty of it through your user preferences though. The game can be incredibly difficult.

Ospreay got snatched up by New Japan, but I have a working agreement with them, so I've been swapping talent with them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2016)

Vince just has that mentality.I mean we can't question it. Who are we to question it? We're at home on our computers and vince is running a large successful business. And he's gotten there with the mentality he has now.

But its like fuck he's  come on vince Quit fucking this up for us.

I wasn't dissing us neither I'm just saying How vince is thinking...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 22, 2016)

You're the prospective consumer, you have every right to question it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I think me and you have very similar views of Roman. I can't remember if it was you but someone was saying they thought he could be one of the greatest heels ever. Not being Cena/Hogan and handicapped by the constraints that being the top guy will do wonders for him. If he does everything he's doing now without superman booking he'll get the crowd back, they just need to be patient.



Gotta confess (and I think Shirker knows this as well, maybe even SAF, Gibbs, and Ambrose I think) that I used to like Roman when he was the hot tag of the Shield. Cool gear, intensity, and all that. 

It's the way they packaged him post-Shield that turned me off. This could be a blessing in disguise for the guy. I already consider him to be more charismatic than Orton (I know, that's not saying much), but he could improve. He needs that organic run Sami, Owens, and Cesaro are getting and the one Dean got a couple of years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2016)

Great to see dragon getting involved.


Also, looks like brand-exclusive PPVs are back:



> We recently reported how  was apparently bringing back the WCW Clash of the Champions name for TV specials and other merchandising. We also reported how there were plans to do brand-specific pay-per-view events after the upcoming WWE Brand Extension.
> 
> According to a , WWE will indeed be bringing back the Clash name to use at a RAW branded pay-per-view event. The user also leaked this pay-per-view calendarfor the rest of the year.
> 
> ...



Backlash, No Mercy, and Clash of Champions back


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2016)

Heel styles>>>


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I've got a question for you and everyone. Do you guys really think this is comparable to anybody? I mean isn't Roman the number 1 guy in the promotion in a way that Jeff and Orton never were. Where it was obvious Cena was the dude, this is less in Orton's case but where Roman is in his company placement is way different isn't it? He's the guy that they wanted to attach the whole ship to. This is closer to Hogan in 94 than it is to those guys isn't it?



I think it should be but it probably won't. I actually thought Roman stepped in it when the announcement first came out. But this one wrestling promoter that I follow, JR, and Mick have all spoke about receiving a "second" chance. That makes me question if Roman will be slowly built back up and not just put to dance in the main even tagain. One thing that sits on my mind now is that WWE hardly gives concern to creative consistency. So I wonder if due to favoritism and the investment they made in roman...if they will find a way to get fans to move on from that narrative.

One thing that's already strange already is that they haven't pulled him from the triple threat coming up. And one article came out today saying that they knew about this before RAW. I don't think that would have happened if this was being treated in the same way as Hogan. I'd personally prefer if Ambrose stayed as the lead, but I suspect something otherwise will happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2016)

Wow they're bringing back Clash of Champions, Backlash and No Mercy?? Nice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2016)

Was cenas Instagram pic about Kurt?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2016)

Some of the WWE talent reenacting the famous Austin 3:16 speech from King of the Ring.   Kofi nailing the impression to a T.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2016)

Says a lot that they still dwell on the Attitude Era to this day, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Gotta confess (and I think Shirker knows this as well, maybe even SAF, Gibbs, and Ambrose I think) that I used to like Roman when he was the hot tag of the Shield. Cool gear, intensity, and all that.
> 
> It's the way they packaged him post-Shield that turned me off. This could be a blessing in disguise for the guy. I already consider him to be more charismatic than Orton (I know, that's not saying much), but he could improve. He needs that organic run Sami, Owens, and Cesaro are getting and the one Dean got a couple of years ago.


I vaguely remember your favoritism for Reigns back then. It was a while ago after all. 
I've been saying Reigns needed a big midcard feud. I think everyone should have a solid midcard feud that elevates them into the main event.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2016)

le sigh.



lets hope it's a inaccurate article i guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Some of the WWE talent reenacting the famous Austin 3:16 speech from King of the Ring.   Kofi nailing the impression to a T.



I'd like to see them reenact his ECW promo:


Legit best promo in history considering his career after it.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 24, 2016)

this Cathy Kelley girl on NXT is smoking hot

she's gonna creep into my top 5 real soon.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 24, 2016)

I like Austin Aries. I guess the Baron Corbin match just gave me a bad first impression. He's good. Lol at him dancing with No Way Jose


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2016)

Yeah I really enjoyed his heel turn the other day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 24, 2016)

Please let Kofi get atleast 1 World Title run and then do a Stone Cold v Ric Flair match with Jay Lethal.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2016)

Two more opinions on Roman. Second guy says make him heel:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2016)

More clear story on Kurt. WWE just didn't sign a deal but Triple H did call him:


Opinion piece on Ambrose:


Skimmed through parts of it. Definitely agree with the part that said he didn't need the Jericho feud. But he's hot right now so that's what matters .


----------



## EJ (Jun 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wonder if the Usos helped him shoot up?




Most useful thing the Usos have done in awhile. 


SoulTaker said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want New Day to break up. They are doing an amazing job..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2016)

So I've been thinking, every time Roman was supposed to headline for a while he's either gotten injured, injured, or now suspended.

Isn't it time to think not only is he not over with the crowd but he's technically not trustworthy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2016)

Sami vs KO will also be a Summerslam match that will be epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2016)

Flow said:


> Most useful thing the Usos have done in awhile.
> 
> 
> I don't want New Day to break up. They are doing an amazing job..



Would a New Day freebird WWE title run devalue said title?


----------



## Totitos (Jun 24, 2016)

>Brian "THE SUN IS FUCKING COLD" Kendrick
>Cedric Alexander
>MASCARA DORADA
>TAJIRI
>TJ "old fuck" Perkins
>Lince "CHIKARA INVASION" Dorado
>AKIRA TOZAWA
>Tomato Ciampa
>Rich Swann
>Johnny Gargano
>Drew fucking Gulak
>ZSJ
>GOLDEN STAR Ibushi

I came


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2016)

Tajiri is back?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2016)

Totitos said:


> >Brian "THE SUN IS FUCKING COLD" Kendrick
> >Cedric Alexander
> >MASCARA DORADA
> >TAJIRI
> ...


If Bryan was healthy, would he be able to compete in this?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 24, 2016)

Bryan is healthy and yeah he's small enough


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2016)

Bryan's not healthy guys. It's over, he's done.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2016)

WWE's original plan for Aj styles: Link removed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2016)

I thought threads end at 100


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2016)

Brexit .


----------



## Kenju (Jun 25, 2016)

Ambrose covering for Roman once again


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE's original plan for Aj styles: Link removed


Yeah I read that,It would have been fuckin dumb of them to have him in such a low role despite all he's accomplished.


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2016)

if only we had Will Ospreay and Ricochet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2016)

Apparently WWE bringing back Clash of Champions  PPV


----------



## Legend (Jun 25, 2016)

Terra Ryzing has good taste

I hope we get War Games and Holloween Havoc in coming years


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently WWE bringing back Clash of Champions  PPV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2016)

@kurisu I don't think it would be good for the WWE title. New Day are established midcarders but they can still become more than what they are. The problem is will Vince be able to consider them for higher positions considering their comedic roles? I could easily see Kofi Kingston being a main eventer provided he.changes his gimmick to be more.serious (still keep his jokester antics though, it has worked tremendously well).


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> I hope we get War Games in coming years



Not until Vince is gone.

According to dirtsheets, every time someone mentions War Games, Vince always shoots it down.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2016)

They definitely should. Easy way to use WCW videos for the network. 

And the last few ideas they had for new matches fell flat.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 25, 2016)

Periscoped Dean vs Seth match at a houseshow a few minutes ago for the title


really good stuff, I love it when they have Deano booked as a touggh SOB that can just pop up and fuck you up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Ambrose covering for Roman once again


Is it really covering for roman anymore since dean is the champ


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2016)

YouTube video discussing wrestling news. First few minutes talk about Roman. These guys think it won't matter after the 30 days so it's interesting perspective.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2016)

Pretty much what I was thinking after watching that.

Dean will most likely lose the belt to BABYGURL at Summerslam is my guess.

The only way I see Dean holding the belt for a while is if he turns heel and BABYGURL chases him.

and we all know Vince is dumb enough to do just that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Jun 26, 2016)

Fucking amazing its actually happening LMAO the internet is incredible


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Pretty much what I was thinking after watching that.
> Dean will most likely lose the belt to BABYGURL at Summerslam is my guess.
> 
> The only way I see Dean holding the belt for a while is if he turns heel and BABYGURL chases him.
> ...



I was thinking late yesterday that they are crazy enough to try to use this to get Reigns over  as the rising son.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2016)

Apparently Dean's pulling double duty on their live shows.

Opening up in Jacksonville in  a match then going to Orlando to main event vs Sayn vs Owens


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2016)

also for now I'm hoping WWE brings back Halloween Havoc.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Dean's pulling double duty on their live shows.
> 
> Opening up in Jacksonville in  a match then going to Orlando to main event vs Sayn vs Owens





Fuckin Workhorse, you know Vince respects these type of things.

Either case, I remember Ambrose saying in the interview that he takes pride in this sort of thing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Fuckin Workhorse, you know Vince respects these type of things.
> 
> Either case, I remember Ambrose saying in the interview that he takes pride in this sort of thing



That's why I can't hate Ambrose, he legit loves wrestling aspect more so than the showmanship. Still I'm sure Owens , Zayn, and some of the other guys also are probably workhorses themselves.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Dean's pulling double duty on their live shows.
> 
> Opening up in Jacksonville in  a match then going to Orlando to main event vs Sayn vs Owens


FUck, dude. The champion workload sure is rough. Hope he doesn't overwork himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> FUck, dude. The champion workload sure is rough. Hope he doesn't overwork himself.


Wasn't he at one point also covering for Reigns in his feud with HHH, feud with Brock and a mini feud with KO?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't he at one point also covering for Reigns in his feud with HHH, feud with Brock and a mini feud with KO?


He did? Well shit! Ambrose is a beast for that. I don't know how he pulled that off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He did? Well shit! Ambrose is a beast for that. I don't know how he pulled that off.



Yeah at one point , KO was pissed at Dean for getting a shot at the title with HHH, facing Brock who he legit wanted so they had a mini feud for a bit.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

The Cleaner


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2016)

The worst thing wwe can do is give roman the title right after suspension.
I could just imagine the world wide complaints now.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

They went with Brock for the cover, meh, should have done a Shield cover


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The worst thing wwe can do is give roman the title right after suspension.
> I could just imagine the world wide complaints now.



Yeah they'll attack him even harder too. Might call "Roids Roman" on the show. 

Will be interesting to see how WWE plans to slide him back in.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

They should just reveal what the substance was, so people wont make it out to be worse than something probably harmless


----------



## Kuya (Jun 27, 2016)

Roman should put over Joe as a punishment and to get Joe over immediately.

Joe can play the whole, "i came up as Samoan on my own without being part of your "legendary" family" angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

So starting off Raw with Rollins I see.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

Pipe bomb?

Meh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Heh, bringing up Roman's mistake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm, me thinks they are probably going to have Reigns appear to certain wrestlers apologizing then they chew him out the same way TNA had Jeff go through the locker room apologizing and them having their say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

So Dean apologizing for Roman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

AJ


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

The most obvious worked shoot ever.

Would be 10x better without the titantron showing the tweet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

Book it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean vs AJ 

are my dreams coming true?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

And out comes Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

>fight the franchise

Shane Douglas is back?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

I take it back. Dean accepting all challenges and coming out on top could be a cool run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes 

Dean vs AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm, so they are not going to give us a rematch between AJ and Cena then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

What a year to be a fan.

Got my Brock vs Dean match (albeit it was awful )

Got to see Dean hold gold

now getting to see him face the Phenomenal one 

Yes this is a great year


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

Just make it a elimination chamber already and throw Cesaro in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >fight the franchise
> 
> Shane Douglas is back?


Shane Douglas had so much potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Kekammes said:


> Just make it a elimination chamber already and throw Cesaro in.



I like the idea but that would leave KO out which if you're gonna do that, he has to be in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Heh, as Sasha/Paige team up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Also dead crowd for divas match.

I honestly don't see how anyone likes Dana Brooks other than she's eye candy.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I like the idea but that would leave KO out which if you're gonna do that, he has to be in it.



KO is in a feud with Sami Zayn, not needed. Cesaro isn't doing anything at the moment so he makes a good person for the 6th spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

You know there are certain talent that makes trash talking during a match work.  Dana Brookes is not one of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shane Douglas had so much potential.



One of the best heels ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Kekammes said:


> KO is in a feud with Sami Zayn, not needed. Cesaro isn't doing anything at the moment so he makes a good person for the 6th spot.


Yeah I suppose that could work .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah Sasha the person that can make people stand for her, and the crowd come back from dead silence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Heh, crowd a bit docile here for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

can't believe they're consistently making Titus vs Rusev storyline work still


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

A count out victory.   So much for family honor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> A count out victory.   So much for family honor.



Well think about this, that gave him a shot at the US title .

He can get his family honor if he beats at Battleground

I highly doubt he will , but this is pretty much one of the good midcard feuds going on right now so I'd say it helped Titus a bit and didn't hurt Rusev


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

The thing I feel bad for Cena is that his crowd since he returned has gotten worse and worse in cheers for him.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

Titus vs Rusev has serious potential if they keep beating the shot out of each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Kane sounds like a whiny kid right now


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2016)

Miz probably going to keep the belt until after the draft.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

Kane field-training becoming a mayor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Welp Steph channeling her husband.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

goddamn that's some awful reaction for Cena tonight 

usually its mixed


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2016)

so basically wwe using cena and aj to take heat off roman. 

and neither will win but it keeps wwe from having to book aj vs cena 2 at the following ppv. 

both cena and rollins look good.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

THE CHAMP takes on all challengers! And he's deflecting Steph's emasculation techniques by just using facial reactions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

Not a bad match actually.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2016)

So the explanation will be that the ppv stays as is because Cena and AJ both failed to qualify.

look at wwe moving hell and earth for roman .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Very entertaining match between Rollins and Cena.  Saw that interference a mile away but it served it's purpose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2016)

Not bad booking. This gives Cena/AJ even more tension.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

so Cena will attack the Gallows and Anderson backstage

then screw AJ  . 

Still this unpredictability isn't bad since Cena vs AJ is solid feud .

I don't know this Raw has been pretty all right


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Heh, Enzo and Kass knew this was going to be a shit match so they started the wave themselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

squash match for Enzo and Cass 

Oh well building them up for the tag titles. Hopefully at Summerslam they win it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

That's just sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

well Raw had to have a misstep somewhere


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

IC Challenger is probably gonna be Neville

However I really do just wanna see this main event


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

Goin on about how hard they are. Surprised no penis jokes were made.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Teach him the Cross-face Chickenwing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

This is great for the kids and the special people but man if WWE won't fucking milk this with Cena and Reigns .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2016)

That was pretty fucking thug, like not even for a chick, just in general. Becky was pretty OP just completely ignoring Summer Rae.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

can't even have two refs hold Becky back


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

wow, no noise for KO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

KO's logic kinda makes sense actually


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

Jericho's acting a bit like Dean when he hosts


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

Drink it in maaaannnnnnn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

a heel takes down another heel 

well it works here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Heh, leave it to Jericho to unite enemies at least for one night.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

Drinkin in the gift of jerichooooo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

gotta admit Jericho's angering me in a heelish way like he's supposed to . God bless him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Pretty sure his opponent is Cesaro 

Well this is even worse.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

lol Kane


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Legend said:


> lol Kane



IC title goes back to irrelevancy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Well that was....... really?


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 27, 2016)

Was excited for a possible return.

Was disappointed by a waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Cesaro and Apollo feuding with the two most bland wrestlers in the company


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

Well that was lame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

uh.......why did Alberto turn on Shame us?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Welp they really are trying for that Austin/Vince feud magic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp they really are trying for that Austin/Vince feud magic.



Maybe it means that Roman will come back as Authority figure or the 'CORPORATE DOG!'


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

Next year we find out Steph was having an Affair with Dean (Keyfabe), and all this back and forth was for show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> uh.......why did Alberto turn on Shame us?



Probably trying to be rid of that League of Nations stable once and for all.   Though for $9.99 you can relive that nightmare on the WWE network. 

New Day out mocking the Wyatts.  Yeah like that's going to end well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

fucking hell New Day


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

New Day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Legend said:


> Next year we find out Steph was having an Affair with Dean (Keyfabe), and all this back and forth was for show



They had that one promo backstage where they legit looked like they were flirting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

man New Day just is too much fun man


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

Bray needs to come on Up Up Down Down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

So the Wyatts are the new Big Show with all those turns.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

Shit just got real


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah this is gonna be a pretty good feud.

The back and forth on the mic is awesome.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jun 27, 2016)

Xavier's finisher is "lost in the woods"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm, so the Wyatts are targeting Woods for the psychological advantage.    This should be a very interesting feud.


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are lost in the woods, follow the buzzards


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably trying to be rid of that League of Nations stable once and for all.   Though for $9.99 you can relive that nightmare on the WWE network.



I wouldn't even watch it if I was getting the money


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

lol why are they targeting woods?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why are they targeting woods?



He got hypnotized by them last week 

So now Bray's in his head


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

LOL BRAY WYATT ON ESPN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes it's time


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He got hypnotized by them last week
> 
> So now Bray's in his head


Fuck! do you have a clip of that??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Was it during this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck! do you have a clip of that??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck! do you have a clip of that??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was it during this?



Nah it was when Wyatts returned .


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

tsundere Seth is to much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol, Rollins the entire time on commentary. 

Another entertaining match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Seth's trash talking is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 27, 2016)

I haven't watched Raw in full in forever, but I've been wondering have they said anything about Lesnar competing at UFC 200 any?


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

boss main event


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> I haven't watched Raw in full in forever, but I've been wondering have they said anything about Lesnar competing at UFC 200 any?



They're promoting it slightly but they want to see if Brock wins or losses. It could impact their Summerslam plans


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't take Woods to an exorcism. rofl


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They're promoting it slightly but they want to see if Brock wins or losses. It could impact their Summerslam plans



That's what I figured. They'll probably promote the hell out of it if he wins, of course. As much of a MMA fan I'm now as compared to WWE, I'm really hoping Brock wins just to make for interesting WWE tv.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 27, 2016)

Hope he loses honestly, he can stay out of the way for awhile


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> That's what I figured. They'll probably promote the hell out of it if he wins, of course. As much of a MMA fan I'm now as compared to WWE, I'm really hoping Brock wins just to make for interesting WWE tv.





Kenju said:


> Hope he loses honestly, he can stay out of the way for awhile



Well I'm kinda torn on this .

On one hand it helps WWE's ego to know that their big player is still legit . 

On the other hand, Brock's never given a shit about the wrestling industry so it hurts to see someone like that be given chances over and over.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jun 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I'm kinda torn on this .
> 
> On one hand it helps WWE's ego to know that their big player is still legit .
> 
> On the other hand, Brock's never given a shit about the wrestling industry so it hurts to see someone like that be given chances over and over.



On the other side of my opinion, I don't think there is any shame in losing to a knock out artist and an ever improving fighter like Mark Hunt. Brock still has a claim to a UFC title on top of defending it albeit it was in a weak heavyweight division at the time. 

But as far as him caring about the wrestling business, I could not give a darn less. He's entertaining to me and that's all I care about...even tho I know there's other people who deserve the spotlight a whole lot more.

Anyway, that's all I wanted to ask cuz I was curious. On another note, I enjoyed the ending of Raw tonight. Especially Seth's commentary.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 28, 2016)

Miz vs. Kane feud


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> That's what I figured. They'll probably promote the hell out of it if he wins, of course. As much of a MMA fan I'm now as compared to WWE, I'm really hoping Brock wins just to make for interesting WWE tv.



Same. Would love for him to get hot and come back. Question is what do you do with him then : o.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2016)

Vince using his power to be a dirty man by using the chance to make out with divas>>>

I wonder if any of them had sex with vince?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 28, 2016)

Brock does care about wrestling he just refuses to let it be his entire life. Like he doesn't love it as much as Austin but can you make the case he loves the company as much as the Rock?

Anyways Nakamura is now facing Jericho and KO in Japan. I hope to god the Oahu show is on the network so we can see Cena/Nakamura. Shit can't be a house show.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2016)

Recent interview with Paul. Refuses any comment really on WWE.


----------



## EJ (Jun 28, 2016)

I will admit now, I like how they are utilizing Cena. Has been out of the main spotlight, but still is around to help legitimize midcards. It's hard to see it at times considering his terrible fucking history of burying talent but his character has.been doing well with the veteran role he has been in.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2016)

Article on Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2016)

Punk kicks WWE in the nuts: Link removed


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2016)

The comment section of that article gave me cancer.

Why do I ever read them?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The comment section of that article gave me cancer.
> 
> Why do I ever read them?


They always do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The comment section of that article gave me cancer.
> 
> Why do I ever read them?



I can't believe there are people that buttblasted that he left the WWE. Especially now. It's been two years...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I can't believe there are people that buttblasted that he left the WWE. Especially now. It's been two years...


and I can't believe cm punk is still complaining

There's literally another article right after this one where he disses wrestling fans calling us "internet dweebs" 

We get that he wanted to quit because of the slave shift they work. I see the workload Ambrose has to do this week.
But punk is just an angry man by nature. Its just who he is. And that type of characteristic is annoying in a person. So its going to rub people off the wrong way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, he doesn't like the way he was treated, and doesn't like the way talent is treated even less. Batista just had an interview today too, where he revealed there is a lot of bullshit backstage right now. I mean, Punk hasn't even really talked about WWE all that much since he left, but he gives an honest answer when questioned on it. It's not that which rubs people the wrong way, it's a bunch of entitled morons that think he's being 'ungrateful' to the WWE, or the delusional idea that he owes them something. It's an absolutely retarded mentality to have, but he is not the first nor is he the only or most frequent critic of WWE. He's just the biggest example of such because he was a real main event player during his time there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Damn so no special this week?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, he doesn't like the way he was treated, and doesn't like the way talent is treated even less. Batista just had an interview today too, where he revealed there is a lot of bullshit backstage right now. I mean, Punk hasn't even really talked about WWE all that much since he left, but he gives an honest answer when questioned on it. It's not that which rubs people the wrong way, it's a bunch of entitled morons that think he's being 'ungrateful' to the WWE, or the delusional idea that he owes them something. It's an absolutely retarded mentality to have, but he is not the first nor is he the only or most frequent critic of WWE. He's just the biggest example of such because he was a real main event player during his time there.



Stop lmao.

Its just punk is an asshole.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

No, what he is saying about the WWE is no different than what numerous others have said about the WWE. People just go ballistic on him because he walked out of it and felt no obligation of loyalty to them when they felt he should have. It's simply a fact that he has not said much on the business at large since his departure. It's clear he still respects a lot of his peers, and he has stated numerous times he's grateful to his civil fans. Yet this fandom is one dominated by idiots, even I can acknowledge that. Normal people don't make a fuss about someone walking away from something that they no longer feel passion for doing, fanatics do not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

I see nothing but praises that he left wwe. What are you talking about?

Why can't it be the simple fact nobody likes his attitude?

Idk why you're making this difficult


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2016)

Link removed

I think it was this article. He said he would only return to pro wrestling only as a masked talent.

A little surprised by the negativity too. But he'll probably cool off in a few years.'tis a shame that a lot of talent walks out the door with bad blood.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 29, 2016)

Punk can be a dipshit but still be right in feeling wronged by the E because they were wrong in the way they booked him, treated him and viewed him. Try working for a boss that doesn't appreciate all the great work you've been doing then wanting a break because you're burnt out and not getting it. Idk I've been there in my personal life without more than a million people watching it play out.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2016)

Jim and JR on Rollins-Reigns. and lawler lmao.

lot of other good videos.



SoulTaker said:


> Punk can be a dipshit but still be right in feeling wronged by the E because they were wrong in the way they booked him, treated him and viewed him. Try working for a boss that doesn't appreciate all the great work you've been doing then wanting a break because you're burnt out and not getting it. Idk I've been there in my personal life without more than a million people watching it play out.



I agree. I think he can "return" in some capacity to pro wrestling one day. Now is definitely not the time though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 29, 2016)

I think one of my main issues with Punk, and this is from someone who was heavily inspired by him and the Pipebomb, is how he sometimes tries to act above wrestling. Like despite not agreeing with Drag he brought up a good point about that interview. Punk cared so much about wrestling and his legacy so I just feel like he's very disingenuous now and it's made worse by the fact that he's looking worse and worse in the UFC every single day. I'm still going to buy 203 and pray to a bunch of different deities that he wins but yeah...I want him back sooner rather than later.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah it sounds like he's in another state of mind. Probably extremely hype for UFC fight and wants to be the lead face on it. But even Brock came back so I don't think his negativity will last. I think he'll probably change his mind, especially when he hits his 40's in a few years. To your point, he loves and grew up in the sport, regardless of whatever crap he says now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I see nothing but praises that he left wwe. What are you talking about?
> 
> Why can't it be the simple fact nobody likes his attitude?
> 
> Idk why you're making this difficult



Well, did you even pay attention to the comments in the very article posted? Evidently you did not. 

Most of the people saying that are those that don't know him at all. Most people don't know him because he's not a highly social person. However, his coworkers tend to have good things to say about him.

I'm not agreeing with unfounded assertions, so I'm being difficult now?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2016)

At this point for me it's not a matter of "if" CM Punk will come back to the WWE, it's a matter of "when".

The card is looking outstanding right now (Guys like Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, AJ Stylez, and many others could motivate him to return). If the WWE fixes it's extreme issues CM Punk originally has with them, I could see him returning on account of making a deal that largely benefits himself and gets what he was screwed out of.

That's where the delimma is. As much as I like CM Punk and respect him, he would be an absolute hypocrite if he were to come back and get some WWE title shot. So...what would his role there be? I don't see how anything could interest him if it's not some big matches he'd be in (CM Punk vs Stone Cold for example if Stone Cold were to magically come back). I don't see him coming back to the WWE to put over talent because he doesn't have loyalty towards the WWE and as he's stated, he's set for life financially.

If he were to come back and be a 'heel' and then go for the WWE championship? I guess that would work, but respect would still be lost towards him in real life since you can't deny the fact his main problems was old-timers coming back and stealing main-event spotlight/championships away from other wrestlers.

There's a huge elephant in the room if CM Punk were to ever come back and be cast for any huge championship.

I doubt he'd come back for good anyways. He'd work a few segments on normal Raw/Smackdowns and wrestle a few ppvs, but I don't think he'd be up for putting his body on the line again being another workhorse for the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Punk can be a dipshit but still be right in feeling wronged by the E because they were wrong in the way they booked him, treated him and viewed him. Try working for a boss that doesn't appreciate all the great work you've been doing then wanting a break because you're burnt out and not getting it. Idk I've been there in my personal life without more than a million people watching it play out.



He has every right to complain about not being able to rest. That other shit I don't care for. I'm not going to feel sorry for someone who's basically done everything besides main event mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, did you even pay attention to the comments in the very article posted? Evidently you did not.
> 
> Most of the people saying that are those that don't know him at all. Most people don't know him because he's not a highly social person. However, his coworkers tend to have good things to say about him.
> 
> I'm not agreeing with unfounded assertions, so I'm being difficult now?


That's like saying kanyes not an asshole because I don't know him.

Punk can be a good guy but can still be a asshole that rubs people the wrong way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Kanye goes out of his way to be obnoxious to people, that is a real asshole. CM Punk isn't anything like that, he's totally antisocial. Yeah, he can get confrontational, and he does come off as impatient at times. Yet by and large, there really isn't any known incidents where he just loses his cool at someone if they are being civil. Most people getting on his case are the same people saying he should be more grateful to the WWE, so forgive me if I think they don't have much a leg to stand on.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> At this point for me it's not a matter of "if" CM Punk will come back to the WWE, it's a matter of "when".
> 
> The card is looking outstanding right now (Guys like Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, AJ Stylez, and many others could motivate him to return). If the WWE fixes it's extreme issues CM Punk originally has with them, I could see him returning on account of making a deal that largely benefits himself and gets what he was screwed out of.
> 
> ...


Imagine if AJ comes back though. AJ vs Charlotte. AJ vs Paige Feud 2.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kanye goes out of his way to be obnoxious to people, that is a real asshole. CM Punk isn't anything like that, he's totally antisocial. Yeah, he can get confrontational, and he does come off as impatient at times. Yet by and large, there really isn't any known incidents where he just loses his cool at someone if they are being civil. Most people getting on his case are the same people saying he should be more grateful to the WWE, so forgive me if I think they don't have much a leg to stand on.


Why does someone have to be more greatful to wwe just to think punks an asshole?

Wrestling inc commrnt section cracks jokes on wwe all the time.

It has nothing to do with that.

It has to do with punk comes off as a asshole do people dislike him.
You keep adding extra variables that don't need to be added.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Honestly, I think he's done. HHH seems like a really insecure fellow. I mean look at the hurdles with Kurt Angle and trying to make another appearance for the WWE. Go listen to Batista's interview and how he wanted to use his role in GotG to push the WWE, and they sneered at him. We all know his history with The Rock too, so a guy like CM Punk whom he shares a mutual dislike with, isn't going to see much happening on a return.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why does someone have to be more greatful to wwe just to think punks an asshole?
> 
> Wrestling inc commrnt section cracks jokes on wwe all the time.
> 
> ...



I think you're misunderstanding things. Those that state it are often again, the ones that engage in the diatribe that he should be more grateful to the WWE. In regard to his known public appearances, and incidents involving him why should I take stock into what random people on the internet say? The basis on which they call him an asshole is often derived from the fact that he walked out of the business, and his behavior towards those that try to call him out. He's antisocial, and impatient, and he facetiously calls himself an asshole, but again, there's not really much incident of him really going out of his way to go after a person. That's why the comparison with Kanye fails most notably. Kanye has a consistent history of outbursts, unprovoked, and blatantly disrespecting people that did nothing to him (ex: Taylor Swift).

I think you are still MASSIVELY missing the point here. The comments section is an example of individuals that I just described. They show up on 420chan too, these perpetually angry individuals still buttblasted over something that happened two years ago.

I'm telling you again, most people have positive things to say about him. You don't know what I'm even getting at so how can you complain on 'extra variables'? I've tried to be incredibly simple in explanations here.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Honestly, I think he's done. HHH seems like a really insecure fellow. I mean look at the hurdles with Kurt Angle and trying to make another appearance for the WWE. Go listen to Batista's interview and how he wanted to use his role in GotG to push the WWE, and they sneered at him. We all know his history with The Rock too, so a guy like CM Punk whom he shares a mutual dislike with, isn't going to see much happening on a return.



You know it pains me, but I'll still look at it as a positive.

He will essentially be one of the few wrestlers that told WWE to fuck off, and left while making a statement in which they would have to swallow their pride and know he stayed true to his word by never returning.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WWE according to reports apparently is losing its prestige, despite it being the top company in the game too. Apparently, a lot of indie wrestlers have been snubbing offers from WWE because they feel they can make more money working the indies and in Japan, and for less working dates at that. WWE doing its brand extension apparently has been giving a lot of offfers that some have criticized as lowballing.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2016)

I remember hearing rumors that TNA and RoH would merge? Not even sure how legitimate that was and wouldn't be surprised if it was fault.

I think it would be good for Indie Wrestling to make a comeback. The WWE needs competition, and it's beein an unfunny circus for a long time...but from the videos I've been watching on youtube, they've cut a lot of bullshit they were doing from 2010-2013. Good god, some of the most cringe-worthy segments.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Quit making shit up.

1. None of the comments on wrestling inc even lsan towards to even hinting punk should be more greatful. Its either punk is right or punk complains a lot and never happy.

2. No fan has ever called punk an asshole for leaving wwe. When I keep stating he just comes off as an ass hole just as a person. He's not kanye level of an asshole but the common person can recognize a grumpy never happy asshole when they see one.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag, what do you mean though?

I've seen plenty of people shittalk CM Punk for leaving the WWE, calling him a crybaby, and all kinds of shit. Saying he should had been happy with the salary he was getting, talking about how he had the honor to job to The Rock and The Undertaker, etc. You can't say a person is making shit up and deny the fact that many people shittalked Punk for poor reasons. It was obvious that a lot of people that were irritated with Punk felt like he 'betrayed' them and should had been grateful towards the WWE.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Quit making shit up.
> 
> 1. None of the comments on wrestling inc even lsan towards to even hinting punk should be more greatful. Its either punk is right or punk complains a lot and never happy.
> 
> 2. No fan has ever called punk an asshole for leaving wwe. When I keep stating he just comes off as an ass hole just as a person. He's not kanye level of an asshole but the common person can recognize a grumpy never happy asshole when they see one.



_He doesn't need to praise WWE every time he speaks but it makes him look like an idiot when he takes shots at the business and company that made him he's a whiny ungrateful f^&K_

_The WWE gave him a career. He's the longest reigning champion in recent history. What an ungrateful prick.. still mad he didn't get to main event wrestlemania.. he was good but not great. Can't wait to see u lose in ufc punk. 
_
Link removed

The first page of comments alone already has people getting on his case about it.

1. It would help if you read before getting all upset that I'm "making things up", which I demonstrably, have not here.

2. It would help if you read before making such a statement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> I remember hearing rumors that TNA and RoH would merge? Not even sure how legitimate that was and wouldn't be surprised if it was fault.
> 
> I think it would be good for Indie Wrestling to make a comeback. The WWE needs competition, and it's beein an unfunny circus for a long time...but from the videos I've been watching on youtube, they've cut a lot of bullshit they were doing from 2010-2013. Good god, some of the most cringe-worthy segments.



RoH is bigger than TNA now, isn't it? Why would they agree to merge? A big issue with TNA right now is that no one wants Dixie, and that is turning away investors because they keep adding that stipulation that she has to continue playing a role in the product. Not to mention NJPW seem uh, pretty sour on TNA ever since that incident years back. I don't think RoH is interested in jeopardizing that relationship.

I agree, it's unfortunate that broadcasters are not too keen on the wrestling product these days though. If RoH upped its production values, and was able to get a better deal from Sinclair (which own RoH), I think they could be a pretty decent contender in time. NJPW cranks out good stuff, although, if I had to criticize the Okada thing is getting repetitive...and so many tag matches...other than that the work is solid. They give their A-game on the major events at least. The national broadcasting product of WWE has changed wrestling's landscape drastically, but I would love for major promotions of its calibre to return to allowing their talent to appear on other promotions like RoH or NJPW. That would never happen though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't even find those comments in the top comments. You must just be listing off comments two or three people said who no one up votes because no one actually thinks like that or agrees with.

I just refuse to agree with punk attitude. weather he was unhappy or not weather he was being over worked or not. That still doesn't eliminate the fact he complains way to much and it rubs people the wrong way. Who cares if people wanna see him get knocked out? People are going to pay for it so punk wins in the end.

But you can't keep getting mad when people dislike punk and the way he comes off. When the dude most famous promo is about him complaining. He admitted himself he wasn't happy but yet signed the second contract.

Punk owes nobody nothing but when in the next article he calls some people internet dweebs you better expect some feedback.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

And why is it every time we hear someone complain we are supposed to go all in on the wwe hate train and agree with that person 

But if a person disagrees praises wwe once they are sucking up??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't even find those comments in the top comments. You must just be listing off comments two or three people said who no one up votes because no one actually thinks like that or agrees with.
> 
> I just refuse to agree with punk attitude. weather he was unhappy or not weather he was being over worked or not. That still doesn't eliminate the fact he complains way to much and it rubs people the wrong way. Who cares if people wanna see him get knocked out? People are going to pay for it so punk wins in the end.
> 
> ...



There are numerous individuals like the ones whose comments I posted. You can find them pretty much anyhwere Punk is mentioned that has commentary enabled.

What does he complain about really? Like I stated, he has only talked about WWE a handful of times since leaving, and it's usually because someone asked him. How is that complaining too much?

Because he still had passion for the business, that's why. I get a feeling you just skimmed over these articles or something.

Jesus, this is my point. People like you who react and in turn just blow something up far more than it was. He said "some internet dweeb" he was not attacking any particular fan or fandom as a whole. He was referring to a specific type of individual. That was way obvious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> And why is it every time we hear someone complain we are supposed to go all in on the wwe hate train and agree with that person
> 
> But if a person disagrees praises wwe once they are sucking up??



Holy false dichotomies, Batman!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

His entire answer to collin why he left was a complaint the hell you talking about?

He could have said I was finished with wwe and didn't like their direction so I moved on to mma.

Cm punk listed many reasons why he didn't want to be there anymore. The employees were servants, he only got one day at home,  they didn't pay for his food or travel or hotel. 

Sounds like complaining to me, valid reasons, still complaining though.


And "internet dweebs" "silly wrestling".. The way he words things he comes off an asshole.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> His entire answer to collin why he left was a complaint the hell you talking about?
> 
> He could have said I was finished with wwe and didn't like their direction so I moved on to mma.
> 
> ...



So an answer to a question, that he has answered in the same way in the mere handful of times he's even talked about WWE is complaining too much...I have a feeling you are using terms without understanding their meaning.

Because it's a fucking interview. So he's going to elucidate on why he left. "I was finished with WWE" "why were you finished with WWE?" "Because such and such" How hard is this to process?

And that's "complaining too much", once again?

Then it's not complaining too much...you just conceded that his reasons are valid. You are contradicting yourself.

Offense is taken, as they say. You are taking offense to something that was clearly specified to a particular type of person. Furthermore, reading these interviews, I get the feeling you either misunderstood or just didn't get what he was saying, or just reacting to something first before understanding what it is you are reacting to:

_Punk said *living is more important than "silly pro wrestling" and he's just glad Bryan is alive*. Punk said *it sucks Bryan can't do what he loves to do but he will find something else.*

"No, I don't think so. But it is one of those "never say never" things.* I like to cover all my bases, just so some internet dweeb is going to be like, 'you said you'd never wrestle again!' But WWE? No. Absolutely not. But you never know, I could pop up here and there.* Let me explain that to you even better... it's not going to even be televised, it's going to be me in a ninja f--king outfit wrestling one of my buddies and nobody's ever going to know. It's going to be very 'Monty Python' so to speak."
_


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> His entire answer to collin why he left was a complaint the hell you talking about?
> 
> He could have said I was finished with wwe and didn't like their direction so I moved on to mma.
> 
> ...


Holy shit I'd complain too if they didn't pay for my food, travel or hotel and I'm traveling around all year with them nonstop. Wrestling sounds like a shitjob unless you're some really dedicated nutcase who doesn't want much in return.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, most jobs provide travel, lodging, and food. At least to an extent. Most jobs are required at least now, to provide healthcare for their employees. Pro wrestling is one of those that doesn't. Now, for independent promotions this makes sense. They do not have an explicit, written contract with their talent. The talent are free to appear in whatever promotions they wish in typical cases, and work as many or as few dates as they want. There is no ambiguity there that the talent are independent contractors, and their name is more the 'franchise' being loaned out for that promotion for a set amount of time.

This is in stark contrast to the WWE, that tries to benefit from all the restrictive purposes of what a legal employee is, but tries to avoid all the other aspects that benefits the worker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Hornswoggle revealed thatCM Punk stopped talking to him because Hornswoggle had asked him for a mutual friend's phone number. Hornswoggle said that it was for someone that Punk is best friends with until this day, and Punk thought that Hornswoggle was using him, even though they had "rode together for years."


ASSHOLE PUNK


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

That is like an average Twitter user's reaction...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2016)

> Dean Ambrose's has had an insane schedule this week. As noted, Ambrose worked last Saturday's live event in Boston before . He then wrestled twice on RAW (including the dark match), and then twice at last night's SmackDown tapings (again, including the SmackDown tapings). He is on a long 10+ hour flight to Honolulu to work tonight's WWE live event at the Neal S. Blaisdell Arena in Honolulu, Hawaii. After the show, he will be flying to Tokyo, Japan to work live events on Friday and Saturday at Ryougoku Sumo Hall. He will then fly back to the States to work next week's RAW and SmackDown tapings.



last night's SmackDown tapings

Mother of god :


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

They wonder why their stars get injured so much? This is why.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 29, 2016)

The weight of being "the man".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't wish that schedule on anyone on the roster. Goddamn man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Pretty sure dean is loving that position


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe roman did the drugs to avoid this week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2016)

Dean's got the old school territory mentality of being a company man first.

He may lose the title at Battleground but I've enjoyed his reign


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, it's too bad. I would have liked to have seen a longer reign as the sole champion.

Also, how are they going to do the brand split successfully? Now, I checked the peak years of the split, from about 2003-2007 or 2008 I believe, and the roster was comprised of around 80-90 at the time. About 40-45 to a brand. Now, for like midcard talent this may not be an issue, but the main event talent is another matter entirely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Isn't that the point of bringing up nxt guys and signing a ton of vets?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

Issue is, a lot have been turning down offers, as they feel they can make better money in the indies with fewer dates. The WWE, particularly in the past few years have been accused of lowballing talent and prospective talent.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2016)

lol hornswoggle.

Some TNA-ROH articles:





ROH also said that they would be open to the WWE network:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

If TNA and RoH merge, which I doubt, RoH is going to have all the power. It's kinda funny. Like ten years ago it was completely the opposite, and then TNA pulled the rug on RoH, basically forcing talent to choose between the two. Looking at it now seems almost karmic, especially considering that they also burned bridges with NJPW. Of course, the ones that get penalized the most are the talent unfortunately. 

Like I said, the big criticism I have with Ring of Honor is they need to up their production values. Appearances do matter, for as much as I don't care for the WWE product their production values make them look "professional".


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah to your point before, it doesn't look like anything will happen unless Dixie moves out of the way completely. Which means that TNA is going to combust at some point into a ball of flames...probably later this year if not the next. Would love to see ROH on the network. I understand what TNA was trying to do, but there were very obvious signs to abort mission when they started to try to shake things up lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

I think dean will have the title for a few months.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I think dean will have the title for a few months.



As sole, undisputed champion though?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> As sole, undisputed champion though?


Nah I feel like they'll split titles.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2016)

So like I was saying...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2016)

The two titles is both good and bad .


The good is that the champs won't be forced to have a crazy schedule while everyone else is in better shape.

The bad news is they devalue the main one right now.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hornswoggle revealed thatCM Punk stopped talking to him because Hornswoggle had asked him for a mutual friend's phone number. Hornswoggle said that it was for someone that Punk is best friends with until this day, and Punk thought that Hornswoggle was using him, even though they had "rode together for years."
> 
> 
> ASSHOLE PUNK


 youre reaching..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Jake the snake doc on Netflix


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> youre reaching..


I know I was just fucking with my bro seto.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> last night's SmackDown tapings
> 
> Mother of god :


The schedule is too brutal. I hope he doesn't get injured.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Yo my friend I know personally is at the Hawaii event


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2016)

They dropped the ball not having that be a network special.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They dropped the ball not having that be a network special.


Bro u haven't hit me with some pics in forever smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Iron shiek doc time


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2016)

Drag wants CM Punk to follow John Cena's footsteps and become a corporate yes man douche bag who buries talent and a man who doesnt "complain" just because he has all the shit handed to him on a silver platter


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

No.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Damn they made Roman appolgize to the entire locker room.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Iron sheik daughters pheewwwww


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh shit one of them was murdered.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yo my friend I know personally is at the Hawaii event



the year i move away from Hawaii is the year WWE finally comes back smh

i'm watching the event on some of my friends snapchats


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's some highlights of Mark Hunt.


Dude is a legit K1 knockout artist.

Brock will definitely be the underdog.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

I just don't understand how wwe didn't do a special this week


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Damnnnn we gotta root for Brock tho

I'm scared now


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm also rooting for Brock but the last time Brock fought a K1 fighter, Alistair Overeem, Brock got his shit wrecked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm also rooting for Brock but the last time Brock fought a K1 fighter, Alistair Overeem, Brock got his shit wrecked.


Didn't overeem fail a drug test right after?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't overeem fail a drug test right after?



Alistair was clean when the fight took place, and the result is the result. Overeem earned the win in the cage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh I thought he failed the test with Brock.
But its the ufc u never know who's going to win unless Jon Jones name is mentioned.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Man looking at these photos of all the wrestlers in Hawaii. You can tell they love what they do no matter the work load. All the extra fun opportunities they get probably motivates them even more.

I was thinking like damn guys like goldust should be more angry especially since his brother was. I was watching the iron shiek documentary. There was a part when they were showing shiek wrestling at an indie event in 2000. Goldust was there too. It was literally at a bar with about 15 people in the crowd and these guys were wrestling fat slob no names.
Goldust just probably appreciates to be back in the wwe wrestling in front of legit crowds going to the nicest places.

Probably why Kofi was so content he was going nowhere for years. Probably why ziggler stayed and so on.

But of course guys still leave...

But still this shit gotta be fun no matter what.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Hawaii got this amazing card while they're advertising to my home town big show vs Wyatt gonna be our main event


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2016)

WWE planning a redemption story for Reigns to get him over.

_. Vince feels if he creates a story in the way he would want it told, he may finally get fans to buy into Roman Reigns and cheer for him


_


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 30, 2016)

Thoughts on Brock:

Overeem won that fight by basically kicking the shit out of Brock's intestines like 6 months after he had them taken out. Mark Hunt is a challenge for Brock but if Brock was a few years younger and didn't have diverticulitis he'd be the favorite here. I get that he dominated a heavyweight division that was lighter on talent but people act like they're comparing a professional and minor league. I get the talent aspect of it but we legit have seen fighters with seemingly less talent win. Look at Rockhold and Holm as examples of supremely talented fighters who are apart of this new more talented era who lost to lessers.

 Thoughts on Brand extension:

The E is hedging their bets too much. I think they need to focus on buoying NXT and promoting from within as opposed to going out to these other dudes. The funny thing is that NXT is a bigger draw to some of these dudes than WWE because of the schedule and relatively stationary position of NXT. They tour but not as heavily. Suffice to say they're worried about getting talent as opposed to looking at their talent. When it really comes down to it even if it were 30 guys on each show that's still a marked improvement.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE planning a redemption story for Reigns to get him over.
> 
> _. Vince feels if he creates a story in the way he would want it told, he may finally get fans to buy into Roman Reigns and cheer for him
> 
> _


That reads like a joke article.  Vince just won't give up will he?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2016)

Nope. And John Cena just did an interview where he said he wants to fighthe Roman. So once he's finished with AJ, we're set to see that. Not s8re if it will happen at summerslam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE planning a redemption story for Reigns to get him over.
> 
> _. Vince feels if he creates a story in the way he would want it told, he may finally get fans to buy into Roman Reigns and cheer for him
> 
> _



I kept telling you guys Vince has invested too much in BABYGURL to just give up on him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 30, 2016)

BALEE DAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE planning a redemption story for Reigns to get him over.
> 
> _. Vince feels if he creates a story in the way he would want it told, he may finally get fans to buy into Roman Reigns and cheer for him
> 
> _


Is that even a reliable site lol


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The schedule is too brutal. I hope he doesn't get injured.



Same here 

Also yea been hearing nothing but great things about that Hawaii WWE live event .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Dean paycheck looking extra lit tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2016)

I think he legit might be making 2 million dollars now so you're pretty much right Drag.

Dude got a pay raise since he's now champ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2016)

Brocks response to Stephanies opinion lmaooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Brocks response to Stephanies opinion lmaooo



Quoting for those who want to know what he said 



> _Source: _
> 
> Brock Lesnar did a media call today to promote his fight against Mark Hunt at UFC 200. Below are some highlights, :
> 
> ...



Brock is a legit badass in real life mang.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 1, 2016)

Dean was strangely faster and more fluid in his match with Miz. Did he somehow absorb AJ's powers on monday?

Or that sandwich he ate is magic


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 1, 2016)

*Dave Batista on MLW radio: Calls WWE very difficult to work with.

1.His return wasn't good from the very beginning. They wanted him to come back as a babyface where he wanted to return as a heel.

2.Wishes he could've been in better shape for wrestling. He had an achilles tendon injury. He also stayed away from weights and vigorous workouts because he was trying to conform to being an actor so he was trying to get away from that muscle-bound look.

3.He argued with Vince and creative everyday he was there.

4.He felt super unsatisfied with his return. Says it broke his heart because he had been thinking about his return for years. When he left, he wanted to come back and do SummerSlam, around the time Guardians was coming out. He talked to Steph and Hunter about doing SummerSlam because Guardians would be the #1 film at the box office. They kinda had a snickered and went "Yea, we don't even know if the movie is gonna be any good."

5.He says they told Daniel Bryan not to sell all of his injuries at Mania and kinda buried the shit out of them. Pissed him off and hated that Shield split up literally the night after making them look like a million dollars. Says that they should've had Shield continue their run with The Wyatts until everyone was sick of seeing them.

6.It also pissed him off that after trying to make SHIELD look like a million bucks, the only thing everyone was saying was "Batista wore blue, whatta asshole."

7.Says he and Dolph had kick ass matches that the fans missed out on because they were too busy chanting "CM PUNK! BLUETISTA! BOOTISTA!" Says it really hurt his feelings.

8.Says it was trendy booing him. Felt like a personal attack. He didn't ask for a lot of money and never said he won't do house shows and not put people over. He was really confused by how the crowd was acting.

9.He says he struggled early in his career so hard with promos because people wrote stuff for him instead of bullet points. He was always a shy person and public speaking was terrifying to him. He would go up to Vince or Hayes and asked what point they wanted to get across and then winged it and thats when he got good.

10.He noticed that when WWE films started, John Cena was receiving movie roles and not him. He asked if there was any opportunity for him to act in WWE films and they showed no interest. He then decided to go outside the company and audition and the answer was "You are our property. Get dressed and get to work." He just felt it was unfair to him career-wise and financially and he wasn't content with that and gave them a year's notice.

11.On his last day with WWE, when he left the first time, it put everything in perceptive. Few people said goodbye and thank you to him. Then security escorted him out of the door. No keep in touch or see you later. He left there with a broken back on his last match with Cena.*

Here's the link to the interview.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 1, 2016)

Damn dude thats fucked up


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 1, 2016)

This is why WWE don't want people getting over, they don't personally want.

Look what happens as soon as they no longer have to kiss Vinces ass and suckle on the WWE teat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2016)

Because WWE is racist. Batista has asian roots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2016)

Aj in Nat's n Charlotte Instagram pics.

Is this man hitting one of em?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is that even a reliable site lol



EDIT: It was on other sites, so I think it's credible. Let me double check. Going through wrestlezone now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2016)

lol WWE couldn't do a successful movie to save their damn lives and shits on Battista. How the hell could you not tell that would have been a big hit?


----------



## EJ (Jul 1, 2016)

Alright, pretty feel good video. Well, the kid's reaction at first when he came out the picture. Not the Big Jimmys acting like autistic monkeys.

(never mind the fact that I'd act the same towards CM Punk)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2016)

Flow said:


> (never mind the fact that I'd act the same towards CM Punk)



Double standards gonna double standard


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't find this article on wrestlezone but it might be true. Sounds about right with Kurt.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 1, 2016)

Every year, The Viewies® prove to be the definitive awards handed out during the wrestling calendar. With an eventful 2016 already halfway in the books, who are the favorites to capture the awards? Without further ado I give you the 2016 Mid-Year Awards; The Pre-Viewies®.

*Wrestler of the Year: Jay Lethal*

Lethal is running away with the most important award of 2016. He just went over the year mark as  World Champion and he continues to be the most well-rounded wrestler in the world. He isn't quite the worker that guys like AJ Styles, Kazuchika Okadaor Seth Rollins are, but he is still very good in the ring. On the mic he is simply the consistently best promo in wrestling. He is unlike anybody else in wrestling from an entertainment standpoint and he continues to dominate every main event in Ring of Honor.

Honorable Mention: Kazuchika Okada, Kento Miyahara, Tetsuya Naito, Will Ospreay, Shingo Takagi


*Best Babyface: Kazuchika Okada*

Not a tremendous year for babyfaces so far, 2016 has really been the year of the heel, but Okada stands out right now as the most successful babyface. He successfully defended the IWGP World Heavyweight Championship at the Tokyo Dome against his great rival Hiroshi Tanahashi, and although he lost the championship to Tetsuya Naito, he regained it at Dominion. This should really be Dean Ambrose's award to lose heading into the second half of 2016, he is easily poised to become the biggest babyface in the world.

Honorable Mention: Kento Miyahara, Dean Ambrose, Bayley, Jay Briscoe, Ricochet/Prince Puma


*Best Heel: Testuya Naito*

Before he turned heel, Naito just wasn't clicking with  audiences in a major way. There was no questioning he was a great in-ring wrestler, but his white-meat personality wasn't enough to get him over the top. Turning him heel and becoming the leader of Los Ingobernables de Japon has transformed his career. He has become the number one villain in the company, had a run as IWGP World Heavyweight Championship and filled a critical void for NJPW after the departures of Shinsuke Nakamura and AJ Styles. Chris Jericho is probably the best pure heel in wrestling, but lacks the main event credibility of Naito.

Honorable Mention: Jay Lethal, Chris Jericho, Roderick Strong, Matt Hardy, Shingo Takagi


*Best Technical Wrestler: Timothy Thatcher*

This is an award that many people just naturally give to Zack Sabre Jr. The case for Sabre Jr. is obvious, nobody moves as fluidly in-between holds as him. However, technical wrestling is so much more than that, to be a great technical wrestler you have to show a lot of fire and intensity in your matches. Zack is a great, great wrestler, but most of the time he looks like he couldn't give less of a s*** in the ring. I know that gives him a smooth, cooler-than-cool confident look, but for me, I prefer guys that look like they are killing themselves in the ring. Thatcher is 95 percent as good as Sabre Jr. when it comes to trading holds, but Thatcher also doubles as probably the most intense wrestler in the world and has been the EVOLVE Champion for almost a year, so he gets the nod.

Honorable Mention: Zack Sabre Jr., Drew Gulak, Kyle O'Reilly, AJ Styles, Shingo Takagi, Marty Scurll, Kyle O'Reilly


*Best Brawler: Chris Hero*

Hero is a true wrestling vagabond, applying his craft all over the world for whoever will pay him. He is such a gifted all-around wrestler that it feels wrong to pigeon-hole him into one role as a brawler, but he has had some excellent matches in 2016, and it is his striking ability that sets him apart. Every Hero match is pretty much the same, they start off trading holds but eventually things devolve into a straight brawl, with Hero expertly stringing together elbow strikes, forearms, kicks and clotheslines. He is the foremost purveyor of the strong style wrestling that came to prominence in the early-90s in AJPW with the likes of Jumbo Tsuruta and Mitsuharu Misawa.

Honorable Mention: Yuji Nagata, Katsuyori Shibata, Kevin Owens, Jay Briscoe, Bobby Lashley


*Best High-Flyer: Will Ospreay*

2016 has been a terrific year for Ospreay. He became the first British wrestler to win the Best of the Super Jrs. Tournament and has had arguably the best matches of 2016. OnlyRicochet can really match his natural athleticism in the ring, and Ospreay has really put all that athleticism together and become a superb worker in the ring. Ospreay has always been capable of performing jaw-dropping moves in the ring, but now he is working longer and more important matches against top talent. He may have surpassed Sabre Jr. as the most popular wrestler in Britain and has all the tools to make it even bigger on the international stage.

Honorable Mention: Ricochet/Prince Puma, Sami Zayn, Matt Sydal, AJ Styles


*Best Powerhouse: Daisuke Sekimoto*

Strange to see a Japanese wrestler in here right? The squat Sekimoto is built likeMichael Elgin and has become probably the most popular wrestler on the Japanese indie wrestling scene as the ace for Big Japan Pro Wrestling. What really put him over the top was the fact that he won the Champions Carnival (AJPW's version of the G1 Climax) and had a great match against Kento Miyahara for the Triple Crown Championship. His partner in BJW, Yuji Okabayashi, might actually be even better but he lacks the top of the card success that Sekimoto has had. Cesaro is a better wrestler than either of them but he hasn't been healthy for the entire year.

Honorable Mention: Yuji Okabayashi, Cesaro, Michael Elgin, Brian Cage


*Best Tag Team: The New Day*

There are tag teams that have better matches than The New Day, but no tag team in wrestling is asked to do quite as much as The New Day. Every week they go out on RAW and have to be entertaining and original on the microphone, and more often than not they deliver. The New Day have revitalized the  Tag Team division and most of their matches have been good, if not the best match on every card. No tag team means so much to the company they work with more than The New Day.

Honorable Mention: Enzo and Cass, The Revival, The Young Bucks, Great Bash Heel, American Alpha, War Machine, Strong BJ


*Best Female Wrestler: Santana Garrett*

A hard award to give out. Bayley is probably the most popular female wrestler in the world, but lost the NXT Women's Championship and wasn't on the last Takeover.Charlotte has the best position to win the award, but inconsistencies in her booking have hurt the fact that she has been the Women's Champion for the entire year. I will go with Garrett, who has been everywhere in 2016. She is a very good wrestler and has made appearances for various top promotions. Her biggest claim to fame is capturing the Wonder of Stardom Title and holding it through May, making her the most successful female in Japanese wrestling this year. In addition she has appeared in NXT, wrestling with Asuka and Emma, and has appeared in AAA. It's a good battle for the award, but Garrett has the lead right now.

Honorable Mention: Asuka, Bayley, Charlotte, Io Shirai, Sienna


*Most Charismatic: Shinsuke Nakamura*

Nakamura has come into the United States and taken over NXT, and it is all because of his jaw-dropping charisma. Just his entrance alone is enough to get him over; the guy is just so gifted in his walk and mannerisms that it almost doesn't matter what he does in the ring (and he is quite good at that). Clearly Nakamura has a better chance at getting over with American audiences more than any other Japanese wrestler, and that is all because he is so charismatic he doesn't even really have to talk to get over.

Honorable Mention: Jay Lethal, Dalton Castle, The Young Bucks, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose


*Best on Interviews: Jay Lethal*

ROH's promo style is very old-fashioned; they tape the most important promos backstage and let the guys really cut loose. This contrasts with WWE and TNA, who mostly have the big promos done in the ring in front of a live audience. Lethal has been tremendous on promos since becoming champion, and similar to the style in which they are filmed, Lethal has an old-fashioned delivery and promo style. He got over originally by impersonating Flair and Savage, and that influence really comes through with his wild and engaging promos. It makes his promos wholly unique in the current world of scripted promos and reading off Teleprompters.

Honorable Mention: Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose, The New Day


*Match of the Year: Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi-NJPW Fantastica Mania 2016 Day 6*

The culmination of a great Fantastica Mania, Dragon Lee and Kamaitachi absolutely tore the house down with their match. These two high-flyers feuded often in CMLL and had many great matches, but they put on an incredible effort for their first match against each other in Kamaitachi's native Japan. Dragon Lee was so impressive in this match and he wrestled so hard, it looked like he was destined to injure himself, and unfortunately he would have to take time off later in the year after suffering an injury. The match also included one of the best finishes I have ever seen in wrestling, a mind-blowing move that is still hard to visualize, even after seeing it dozens of times. 2016 doesn't have a run-away MOTY like 2015 did, but I think right now Dragon Lee vs Kamaitachi has set the highest standard.

Honorable Mention: AJ Styles vs Shinsuke Nakamura-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10, Kazuchika Okada vs Hiroshi Tanahashi-NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 10, Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay-RPW High Stakes, Michael Elgin vs Kenny Omega-NJPW Dominion, Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Ospreay-EVOLVE 5

TL;DR Wrestling Inc Dubs Jay Lethal as the Wrestler of the Year.

IMO, the top 3 in the world right now.

1. Lethal
2. Styles
3. Okada



You could argue that AJ is better in-ring(and I could see that), but the current best wrestler in the world is Lethal.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd give them all the gold, just because.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 1, 2016)

I think Ospreay and Ricochet have the match of the year in a walk. We're going to still be talking about that match 10 years from now. It's the modern Eddie-Rey Halloween Havoc or Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask. The further we get removed from 2016 and feel the gravity of that match especially if these guys make it to the E. 

I think Ospreay is top 5. AJ is better in the ring but I think Lethal is entertaining. Lethal Injection is pretty awful though.


----------



## Aries (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2016)

Lmao ^


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2016)

Hmm, I take it the replacement announcer wasn't making it with the audience.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 1, 2016)

Sean Ross Sapp leaving Wrestling Inc


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2016)

^ reported child porn


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2016)

That blows that wwe treated batista so badly but I think he let the bluetista shit get to him too easily. Of course wwe wouldn't see potential money in a movie. All they produce are duds.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2016)

Triple H and Steph probably living in a cave or something since they underestimated a Marvel comic book movie and assumed that it wont make millions of dollars? Thats so like Vince. They really are a family.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm surprised Nose also snubbed Big Dave like that. I thought they were good friends.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2016)

Heard Vince wants a redemption story for roman.

Vince gotta die you guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2016)

redemption??? from what? he had everything handed to him. he also lost clean to rollins. if roman wants us to cheer him, then he should bury cena


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah I think they'll have him win at summerslam or a major ppv in the fall. 

I saw PWR show last night, and they said the same thing. Wouldn't be surprised if they did something to sway the women and kids.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 3, 2016)

Paige has frontal leaks on the internets if you're into that sort of thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 







You know it's her because of the phone case.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 3, 2016)

here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2016)

Johnny john john cena 
He be filling up arenas
He be killing his opponents
Because they can't see him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2016)

Well if Vince does that 'redemption' all you're gonna hear is chants of ' You did drugs!'

Can't wait for that massacre


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2016)

Ramen Gains


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2016)

What I kinda hope happens at Battleground is Dean is so intent on keeping the belt that he turns on Seth and Roman and HHH turns on Seth so we can get the HHH vs Seth match that was supposed to happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> here.


We gotta put you on life support.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2016)

One wrestling promoter online said that WWE is probably eyeing how to pull off a redemption story to get him over but also using this past Monday and Summerslam as a litmus test just to see how to put it together.

Also interesting that a ton of ex WWE talent are pulling hard for Roman, calling for a 'second chance:" 

Certainly can see the backstage locker room and management emptily echoing that. Not surprised at all really.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 4, 2016)

no tittieeesssssssss


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2016)

If the stories about redemption they are trying to create is actually true...the level of clusterfuck we will see in the coming weeks maybe epic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2016)

Kevin Durant may be the only guy who gets more heat than Roman Reigns from now on


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2016)

Honestly how great would it be if this just made people that much more angry in their mob mentality and they just completely shat all over the redemption angle. 

Shit is so fucking terrible. Like idk if Vince has ever seen a redemption angle through that didn't just get all fucked up. 

Like the shit with Jake Roberts/King was supposed to be some sort of redemption storyline and it's just low-key one of the most fucked up angles ever.


----------



## God (Jul 4, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Paige has frontal leaks on the internets if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Reported, enjoy your perm


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh wait he lost.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2016)

Would have been goat if Titus passed out.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Would have been goat if Titus passed out.


Didn't Swagger pass out to it a few times?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Didn't Swagger pass out to it a few times?



Dunno, still would have elevated the feud quite a bit.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2016)

They have no idea what to do with Baron now so they have to do promos after he's already been on Raw for a while? Pretty sad.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2016)

Oh god if team USA loses in this nationalistic nonsense of an episode I'll be shocked.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2016)

I feel bad for the Vaudevillains. They're being Ascensioned.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> They have no idea what to do with Baron now so they have to do promos after he's already been on Raw for a while? Pretty sad.


Yeah he's probably going to be aimlessly doing shit until the draft.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2016)

This is a dumb match and it's worse than I feared.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 4, 2016)

America wins.

If you ignore that whole Rusev winning against Titus thing earlier in the show. But WWE expects us to have shit memories anyway so 3 hours is a long time.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2016)

oh shit went to see fireworks. completely forgot wwe was on.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2016)

The Cesaro and Jack Swagger clash was the greatest thing that happened tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2016)

So Brock's match at summerslam will be announced at smackdown


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn not even a page for Raw


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> Damn not even a page for Raw


4th of july raw, nothing to see here. lol


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2016)

WWE still burying black wrestlers it seems. 

I love the New Day, but it's a shame that you can't make it within the WWE without being a walking fucking stereotype.

Screw Rusev, I hope Cena has his way with him again and sends his ass back to jobbersville.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

I think the New Day stereotype stuff is way off base. Like honestly this seems like a mountain out of a mole hill and is a sentiment I see growing or at least one people feel comfortable bringing back. They're the number 1 Tag Team in the world, they're one of the most over acts in the entire world. They do it by being pop culture nerds and yeah they fucking gyrate and hump the air but so what? Like is this any different from the shit talking we see across sports? It's like seeing them pay for actually getting this gimmick over and making it into their own. Fucking love Kofi's Lion King musical clap. Trying to make it into some racist shit. SMFH.


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2016)

It's not off base though.

The WWE has a habit of playing off of stereotypes. You can use the "Yeah, but it's over" argument but it still doesn't negate the fact they have to go to that level in order to get themselves over.

The same happened with Eddie Guerro. Even as a kid, I knew it was messed up on a certain level but I still liked his character overall to the point I looked passed it. The same is being done with New Day. You would have an argument if there has been a consistency of black wrestlers not going along with stereotypes, but it isn't really the case.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

It is because you're attributing every single mishandled situation to this one because there are elements here that can be painted in a light where it's racist. It's basically banking on prior behavior to create a case for it being what's happening here despite the fact that New Day is treated differently than a bunch of other predominantly black acts. People get all up in arms anytime the black guys smile too much or dance, it's like they can't do those things without being positioned as an example of racist booking. The New Day's booking and gags are based off of pop-culture gags. This isn't Cryme Tyme stealing shit.

Eddie died 10 years ago in a different media climate when he was less about the lie,cheat, and steal stuff, but the point being that using him for a basis of comparison is so incredibly flawed because there were so many overtly racist things about the Latino Heat run. They were funny as hell though.

These dudes are not getting prejudiced for being black or going out and doing things that black characters honestly don't and shouldn't have a monopoly on. Like what's the basis for them being in a racist gimmick? Because they shake their hips, talk loud, have funny ass jokes, Big E's pastor voice and have done some dancing angles? They're one of the absolutely most protected acts in the company.

They're not getting Booker T'd, they're not on any of this other racist shit, so what's the problem? They're not talking about how much they love orange soda and fried chicken. Hell they don't even have the Rusev> Black people type of undertones we saw before they formed New Day. New Day as faces in the beginning of the run is probably the area you have to squint and really look for racist things because it hasn't happened since, and you can make the case it's their proximity to the gimmick and Vince more than their actual booking that causes racist accusations. Inducting Michael Hayes is really the worst thing they've been asked to do as black men. 

How in the vacuum of New Day and only New Day has there much over the line?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2016)

Rusev is the greatest thing going on in the WWE right now.

Also Titus is still just on punishment from his suspensions, considering Vince wanted him fired originally, its not surprising he is jobbing to Rusev. Also its kinda funny that both were on Vinces shit list within the past year for incredible petty shit.

Still a wasted feud, even if Titus wasn't going to win, this would have been something to look forward to if they just let this be the manliest feud since Brock vs Angle. Titus not tapping last night would have been great for every body.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Rusev is the greatest thing going on in the WWE right now.
> 
> Also Titus is still just on punishment from his suspensions, considering Vince wanted him fired originally, its not surprising he is jobbing to Rusev. Also its kinda funny that both were on Vinces shit list within the past year for incredible petty shit.
> 
> Still a wasted feud, even if Titus wasn't going to win, this would have been something to look forward to if they just let this be the manliest feud since Brock vs Angle. Titus not tapping last night would have been great for every body.



Rusev going Ramenman on Kallisto is probably the best and most monstrous he's ever looked. Rusev is really an undercover joy. I hope they build him up for a worthy face. Rusev and Sami would probably have some really sick matches.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 5, 2016)

First he needs to focus on getting back his monster status.

Might be a weird matchup, but Corbin vs Rusev might turn out all right if they build up Rusev monster streak up to crazy heights.


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This isn't Cryme Tyme stealing shit.



It's a group of black wrestlers wearing pink unicorn horns on their foreheads, consistently making a mockery out of themselves and other in a consistent buffoonish like manner.

Your argument doesn't really have a leg to stand on here.





> Eddie died 10 years ago in a different media climate when he was less about the lie,cheat, and steal stuff,



He literally CHEATED on his last televized match. What are you talking about? It was in typical Eddie Guerro fashion as well.



> but the point being that using him for a basis of comparison is so incredibly flawed because there were so many overtly racist things about the Latino Heat run. They were funny as hell though.



Which is what I spoke in regards with. As racist as it was, I and many others were able to look past it due to his charisma and how great he was in the ring. New Day is similar in this regard, they put on entertaining matches, and are unique but I'm not going to deny the fact they are playing off black stereotypes.



> These dudes are not getting prejudiced for being black or going out and doing things that black characters honestly don't and shouldn't have a monopoly on. Like what's the basis for them being in a racist gimmick? Because they shake their hips, talk loud, have funny ass jokes, Big E's pastor voice and have done some dancing angles? They're one of the absolutely most protected acts in the company.



Brah,

On top of the shaking their hips, being obnoxiously loud, jokes, Big E's pastor voice, include the clapping, the gospel like theme song.

Take a look at this article:

_"We didn't want to sing and dance, because for African-American athletes, you're either singing and dancing, or you're the big strong black guy, or the foreign black guy. Those are the three archetypes," Woods recalled telling WWE boss Vince McMahon on Chris Jericho's podcast last August. "We want to push some sort of message for all kids, but more specifically for young, black kids watching wrestling: you can be whatever kind of character you want, you come with a blank slate and you can be anything, not just these three things."

Link removed
_
The gimmick is entirely Vince trying to push his  interpretation of blacks with New Day being so creative they can take his bullshit and make it work for themselves. Vince tried on more than one occasion to make them preachers or to push for them to embrace a racist gimmick, which they kind of did.



> They're not getting Booker T'd, they're not on any of this other racist shit, so what's the problem? They're not talking about how much they love orange soda and fried chicken. Hell they don't even have the Rusev> Black people type of undertones we saw before they formed New Day. New Day as faces in the beginning of the run is probably the area you have to squint and really look for racist things because it hasn't happened since, and you can make the case it's their proximity to the gimmick and Vince more than their actual booking that causes racist accusations. Inducting Michael Hayes is really the worst thing they've been asked to do as black men.
> 
> How in the vacuum of New Day and only New Day has there much over the line?



More like you're trying to deny the obvious man. I love New Day, but I'm not going to deny the fact thay they had to make themselves buffoons in order to get over with the crowd or to be given any kind of role by management within the WWE.

New Day could STILL be as creative and funny as they have been without the stereotypical gospel like BS and shuckin and jivin shit they've been doing. I'm sure they could do a lot with their characters, they've already shown they are creative enough to take a ridiculous gimmick and get over with it. Them being these three jesters is why I can't take this Wyatt vs New Day gimmick entirely seriously.


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2016)

I had to re-edit my post to include the article. My bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> It's a group of black wrestlers wearing pink unicorn horns on their foreheads, consistently making a mockery out of themselves and other in a consistent buffoonish like manner.
> 
> Your argument doesn't really have a leg to stand on here.
> 
> ...



The unicorn stuff came from them though. They got that unicorn shit over and then the E saw that it could actually move merchandise. Like dude this is what I mean by squinting your eyes and looking for racist shit. 

Cheating was a part of the character. How is that inherently racist? Again all the other stuff like coming down in the low-rider and shit, sure, but again what was acceptable for the time and isn't anymore. Think about how much has changed in today's climate. Shit people did 8 years ago they couldn't do now. 

The gimmick isn't even Vince's anymore. Obviously he didn't have the same oversight when they were getting over and they have lattitude to do their thing. You think Vince's idea was for them to come to the largest WM ever wearing Saiyan Armor? I've listened to that podcast btw and their issues were with Vince's vision for them as a face. They are completely up for what they've been doing as heels and into this face run.

Like again you're leg to stand on is that because they're black and they dance that's shuckin and jivin. Like the majority of this shit is that New Day is black and WWE is historically terrible to black people so any context or nuance to the situation is completely eradicated by an abstract view that completely ignores the granular aspects of what's happening.

The buffoonery is why they're over. The entire point of the gimmick is that they're pop-culture nerds dude. Again they're not doing anything as black men that can be viewed as racist, it's your interpretation based on the way you've seen these things play out. They're over because Woods references beloved movies from the 80s with his hair, because he has that fucking trombone, and because they're silly and entertaining as fuck. 

Your comments here remind me of this whole thing you have against comedy gimmicks taking away from the immersion/realism of wrestling. My interpretation is that you're trying to use your hate for the comedy gimmick, a gimmick that's in pretty much single wrestling promotion in the known world, as way to paint this shit out as racist when you're the one making them out to be lesser for having a comedy gimmick. Like truth be told before these guys did this one was in mid-card limbo, Big E was on his way to being TNA world champ, and Woods was going no where. If you want racist then racist is Woods being R-Truth's buddy who danced to What's Up and did a MMPR taunt as he cosplayed the black ranger. Hell R-Truth being a rapper and having the same song for 10 years is more racist then like 98% of the content New Day has come with.

The New Day shit where they act like buffoons? Nah not really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 5, 2016)

The problem with your argument is you're citing what New Day has specifically done well with their gimmick while ignoring the buffoonery which I've already listed. I have already pointed out they have taken the gimmick and made it their own to an extent, so I don't see why you keep on bringing it up. Acting like their gimmick is 100 percent them and having nothing to do with stereotypes is denial within itself. I'm not going to get into a long drawn out discussion over this.

Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> The problem with your argument is you're citing what New Day has specifically done well with their gimmick while ignoring the buffoonery which I've already listed. I have already pointed out they have taken the gimmick and made it their own to an extent, so I don't see why you keep on bringing it up. Acting like their gimmick is 100 percent them and having nothing to do with stereotypes is denial within itself. I'm not going to get into a long drawn out discussion over this.
> 
> Let's agree to disagree.



And I'm saying that the buffoonery you're hating on is part of what has allowed them to get over and is their product. Again you don't have to look that far back to Mania. Again your point is that this current iteration of New Day is racist but none of the parties involved feel that way and the gimmick has obviously evolved into something far different than what Vince wanted. In the same interview Woods actually says this is New Day doing the stuff they want to to do. The entire point is that there's nothing racist in their booking aside from incidental things you wouldn't harp on if they weren't black. Vince's original intent is irrelevant to what they became. There isn't a discussion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> Damn not even a page for Raw


 
I skipped out knowing it was gonna suck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2016)

also I won't be around for a while.

Those sales for Xbox games


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also I won't be around for a while.
> 
> Those sales for Xbox games


what games you gettin?

anyways I also can't find the racism in the New Day gimmick. Just seems like you're reaching a bit, Flow. I mean Big E's pastor voice might be the only thing you've got on them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> what games you gettin?
> 
> anyways I also can't find the racism in the New Day gimmick. Just seems like you're reaching a bit, Flow. I mean Big E's pastor voice might be the only thing you've got on them.



I got Just Cause 3 which is fun as hell and Assassin's creed Black flag which I heard was actually pretty good.

If they had lowered Doom to 30 bucks I might have gotten it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I got Just Cause 3 which is fun as hell and Assassin's creed Black flag which I heard was actually pretty good.
> 
> If they had lowered Doom to 30 bucks I might have gotten it.


Nice nice. Except Ass Creed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> WWE still burying black wrestlers it seems.
> 
> I love the New Day, but it's a shame that you can't make it within the WWE without being a walking fucking stereotype.



Exactly why I don't want Jay Lethal in WWE.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2016)

probably the worst Raw i've ever seen.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 6, 2016)

Meanwhile in TNA


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 6, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Meanwhile in TNA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jul 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice nice. Except Ass Creed.



AC Black Flag was pretty good tbh. 

Unity is the worst game on consoles. Syndicate I hear they fixed a lot of bugs but still...

They are trying to break ground with AC Empire set for next year, which is why we haven't had any AC on any consoles this year. Apparently they have been working on this since Unity flopped and want to make things right. Entirely skeptical, I don't trust Ubisoft at all. I really was thinking Unity was a great game and bought it the day of it's release.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 6, 2016)

Hardy vs Hardy: The final deletion was everything I've ever wanted in professional wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice nice. Except Ass Creed.



Black flag is perhaps the only Sin Creed worth buying.  Miles better than those before or after.


----------



## EJ (Jul 6, 2016)

Nah Assassins Creed Brotherhood >= Assassins Creed 2 >= Black Flag> The rest


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 6, 2016)

Is TNA trying to basically get in on the LU stuff by making this so far out there you have to laugh?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Rusev is the greatest thing going on in the WWE right now.
> 
> Also Titus is still just on punishment from his suspensions, considering Vince wanted him fired originally, its not surprising he is jobbing to Rusev. Also its kinda funny that both were on Vinces shit list within the past year for incredible petty shit.
> 
> Still a wasted feud, even if Titus wasn't going to win, this would have been something to look forward to if they just let this be the manliest feud since Brock vs Angle. Titus not tapping last night would have been great for every body.



I dunno man. I think that title might be better on someone else. I definitely think Rusev is probably the best true heel they have right now.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I dunno man. I think that title might be better on someone else. I definitely think Rusev is probably the best true heel they have right now.



Without a doubt he is the best heel they have. He is also doing a great job at raising the status of the belt in general with him looking so dominate. Something thats sorely needed since it likely to be the secondary belt on smackdown. He needs to look dominate at least till Wrestlemania or the Royal Rumble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Meanwhile in TNA
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hardy vs Hardy: The final deletion was everything I've ever wanted in professional wrestling.



I just finished watching that, the fuck!?

Was that the gardener reading the "Don't do this at home" crap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice nice. Except Ass Creed.


This one is actually fun though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 6, 2016)

I hate TNA but The Final Deletion is the greatest wrestling-related thing I've seen in a long long time. I still have tears in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2016)

Well that "match" was something.   From summoning a Hardy with a violin, to a shoot out with Roman Candles, to creating memes with a dilapidated boat, to sending the dones in a previous skit........ it was something interesting to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2016)

Lesnar going to have Saturday to himself. Jon Jones just got in trouble for doping. 

Also very impressed by some of WWE's prop material for CWC. I thought the way they tried to put things together was very very good. Some awkward moments at the end with Triple H but still great overall.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2016)

Alexa Bliss' ass is out of this world


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2016)

Who is this thick ass latina ring announcer for the American Alpha vs. Revival match ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2016)

It seems like no one can sell Baron Corbin's end of days finisher like Dolph Jobber 

Corbin cant work with anyone it seems 

I want Ryback to return and finish Rusev's streak tho


----------



## teddy (Jul 7, 2016)

don't give a darn how boring this match may or may not be. i need to see a F5 to RKO counter


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2016)

They're trying to injure Orton again it seems..

Maybe Brock will lost to Hunt thats why he will make a comeback and beat RKO instead lol

Coz you know, UFC is scripted too


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2016)

So the general opinion is that certain Ass Creed isn't a bad one? I may have to check it out.

Also loved that Deletion 'match' between brother nero and matt hardy. Goddamn the part where dude transforms into the willows in the water. 



ted. said:


> don't give a darn how boring this match may or may not be. i need to see a F5 to RKO counter


I've been waiting to see that ever since 2004.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2016)

Better be legend killer randy orton and not bland one


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2016)

Couldn't find any news outside of the Brock-Orton match up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better be legend killer randy orton and not bland one


Just as long as we get that spot he can be jumpin jacks orton from 2010 for all I care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2016)

20 years ago today WCW held a PVP.  One that would change the wrestling world forever.



Even today I don't think there's a heel turn that was better.  Also the fact it was 20 years ago even though it still feels like yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2016)

MEAN GENE THE FIRST THING YOU NEED TO DO


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 7, 2016)

I remember that...I was watching it in my aunt's room, eating Domino's Pizza (gross I know).


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 7, 2016)

Hogan's heel turn was on the fucking evening news.

the world was flipped upside down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2016)

Better Quality FINAL DELETION

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2016)

Brother Nero debutes in the WWE soon.


----------



## EJ (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh my god how did I miss this? The Rock burying The Big show one more time all these years later. 

Big Show is awesome for going along with this segment.

Go to 1:50 anyone that is interested.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2016)

WWE likes Cathy:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2016)

God the Brother Nero angle is so fucking awful that's its fucking good 

I ended up watching nothing but those two go at it in reality tv camera angles and I was laughing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2016)

seriously though announcing Brock vs Orton for no reason is such a stupid ass move.

WWE trying to be like UFC now


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously though announcing Brock vs Orton for no reason is such a stupid ass move.
> 
> WWE trying to be like UFC now



I think the reason they announced it early because there's a probable chance Brock could get legitimately knocked out and not be cleared to wrestle at SummerSlam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I think the reason they announced it early because there's a probable chance Brock could get legitimately knock out and not be cleared to wrestle at Summer slam.



If that's the case isn't it better not to announce him being at Summerslam at all?

Now if Brock loses, it will hurt the company for doing all this for him. Not moneywise obviously , just meaning rep.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2016)

Fat Hardy's promo skills 

and dat hair 

atleast he finally delete Brother Nero 

I wish Jeff would incorporate a Willow-ish gimmick in the WWE. I still remember his feud against Triple K and it was fucking gold.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously though announcing Brock vs Orton for no reason is such a stupid ass move.
> 
> WWE trying to be like UFC now





The Juice Man said:


> I think the reason they announced it early because there's a probable chance Brock could get legitimately knocked out and not be cleared to wrestle at SummerSlam.



Going to lump these in together because both are kind of inaccurate guys. The UFC has built it's brand on basically being the WWE of a legitimate sport. It's as much of a monopoly and as bad as you think WWE guys get treated at least agents will fuck them. Everyone knows that Dana and Renzo are cheap tyrannical fucks, because again Dana wants to be Vince.

Secondly it's not really a stupid ass move to announce it for no reason. Orion, whatever you think, is popular and is a known name. Brock has the highest visibility he's had since Summerslam, and is in the A-block of most sports programming this time around. The picture in this thread is from a sports program and they're announcing Brock's Summerslam promotion. Like the UFC fight is the promo for his fight. It does have to do with the Hunt fight, it has to do with piggybacking off the promo Brock is doing for his UFC fight.

If they didn't think Brock could compete at Summerslam why would they promote this? Doesn't make a lot of sense even for Vince.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2016)

If he wins that's great and he gets hot for summerslam. all the better for wwe.

if he loses then it deflates his stardom for a little bit and kind of hurts the e.

The only problem with the later point is that they are a mega company and will make millions regardless so it all doesn't matter in the end. I think Stephanie just didn't want to hurt the E's brand, so she said they weren't "necessarily" supporting Brock in UFC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> If he wins that's great and he gets hot for summerslam. all the better for wwe.
> 
> if he loses then it deflates his stardom for a little bit and kind of hurts the e.
> 
> The only problem with the later point is that they are a mega company and will make millions regardless so it all doesn't matter in the end. I think Stephanie just didn't want to hurt the E's brand, so she said they weren't "necessarily" supporting Brock in UFC.



That's true but I think that Orton is one of those guys that causals are like, "oh that dude still wrestles I use to like him and its Brock", well for 10 bucks I get that and access to all the shit I liked as a kid but hate now? Idk I think this is a case of even bad PR not really hurting them especially when you think about the potential subscription gains which are pretty clearly their top priority.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2016)

i dunno, you think casuals will still be interested in seeing Brock/Orton if Brock loses?


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2016)

Brock is losing his appeal to me tbh. He isn't really putting anyone over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2016)

Team lesnar


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2016)

Going to Buffalo Wild Wings tonight to watch the Brock/Hunt fight.

I just watched the Hardy brothers Deletion match. WOW


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> i dunno, you think casuals will still be interested in seeing Brock/Orton if Brock loses?



It still gets views which is a good thing to them even if it doesn't necessarily lead to retention. Just looking at the way they conduct themselves with Cena and Roman where it's like well atleast they get a reaction. Vince loves these publicity stunt gimmicks. I think Raiden is right about the way they distanced themselves but they tweeted about the Lesnar fight like 14 times yesterday. They want people to watch whether he wins or loses and the Summerslam announcement timing isn't a coincidence. If he does win then think about reward regardless of what Stephanie said, they basically made bank off of Dana with the presumable right to borrow someone like VanZant, Ronda, or even Conor for Mania. Jon Jones' suspension  made Brock's fight the draw of the card even if it's not the main event, my cable provider isn't even promoting Tate/Nunes. This will also benefit them in negotiations, it's not like Dana will fuck up all future negotiations by honoring the fact Vince wasn't an obstacle.

It's a pretty low leverage bet for Vince. Brock was a loser when he came back, jobbed to Cena, then had Cena be an unprofessional prick by no selling his post-fight injuries. If Mark Hunt knocks Brock out it's not going to kill his credibility, Mark Hunt's is a legit ranked fighter with a legit stand up and Brock is past his prime and hasn't fought in half a decade. I think most people accept this and like the novelty.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2016)

Yeah WWE is trying to be strategic, and they're playing PR cards surrounding the whole thing. Ball is in their court right now I think.

Brock vs. Orton was also very smart. It's removed from the Roman stuff, and they're pretty much free to experiment with the story. They can also easily use it to have Brock on Smackdown assuming Orton gets drafted.

Obviously circumstances in general should and could be a lot better, but I think that I can see their side on this one.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It still gets views which is a good thing to them even if it doesn't necessarily lead to retention. Just looking at the way they conduct themselves with Cena and Roman where it's like well atleast they get a reaction. Vince loves these publicity stunt gimmicks. I think Raiden is right about the way they distanced themselves but they tweeted about the Lesnar fight like 14 times yesterday. They want people to watch whether he wins or loses and the Summerslam announcement timing isn't a coincidence. If he does win then think about reward regardless of what Stephanie said, they basically made bank off of Dana with the presumable right to borrow someone like VanZant, Ronda, or even Conor for Mania. Jon Jones' suspension  made Brock's fight the draw of the card even if it's not the main event, my cable provider isn't even promoting Tate/Nunes. This will also benefit them in negotiations, it's not like Dana will fuck up all future negotiations by honoring the fact Vince wasn't an obstacle.
> 
> It's a pretty low leverage bet for Vince. Brock was a loser when he came back, jobbed to Cena, then had Cena be an unprofessional prick by no selling his post-fight injuries. If Mark Hunt knocks Brock out it's not going to kill his credibility, Mark Hunt's is a legit ranked fighter with a legit stand up and Brock is past his prime and hasn't fought in half a decade. I think most people accept this and like the novelty.


Yeah I guess it won't hurt him at all if the Cena stuff didn't since he is past his prime and Mark Hunt is a knockout artist. I'm still sour by the way with how they had Cena beat Brock on his first match back.  Then that lame Triple H trilogy that followed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh man I almost forgot about the HHH matches. That Cena shit was the worse though. Legit ruined one of the best angles of either guys career. 

I think it's kind of funny how Brock had all that shit happen then beats the most OP WWE character ever because the kayfabe reason is the diverticulitis and now in RL that's the story for his UFC fight.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2016)

lmao i wasl ike wtf.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2016)

Not going to lie I really hope Mark Hunt doesn't get the Taker rub.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2016)

yeah i wish wwe would hurry up with that taker rub already.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Like how much does just that takedown and the highlight of Brock coming back for the first time in 5 years? Brock is just manhandling the fuck out of Hunt. Could easily get KO'd though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

WOOO

Brock is beating that ass right now!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Yea so Brock vs Orton is really only dumb now because it doesn't give exposure to anyone new, but they'll probably get some new subscribers based on how bad Bork dudebro'd Mark Hunt.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2016)

/suplexcity/


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 10, 2016)

I think Orton vs Lesnar will be allright, it gives Randy a good rub. Also I think its time for some new up and coming legend killer to target randy, having the lesnar rub will make randy look legitimate still and not just some old fuck.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Orton is getting murdered at Summerslam.

Brock was in rare form tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow didn't expect the fight to turn out like that. Hunt got fucked up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

It just makes you wonder how dominating Lesnar would have been in UFC without the diverticulitis.

That's scary to think about.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Well tbh I do think Brock was juicing and that it's not just about being removed from the disease which definitely helps. Either way he beat a legit fighter.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Amanda Numes is the new UFC women's bantamweight champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2016)

What I say?
Team lesnar


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 10, 2016)

If they ever book Reigns to beat Lesnar clean after tonight, there _will _be riots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't care what no one says

Brock top five of all time

If u disagree he will beat your ass.


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2016)

Bork says end prejudice or else


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2016)

Brock was so OP, he was nerfed by God and suffered diverticulitis.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 10, 2016)

Based on Brock's performance last night I really don't see how he's going to be able to beat Orton at Summerslam. Orton is way faster than Hunt and his RKO has a lot of knockout power. Brock is really up against it here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> If they ever book Reigns to beat Lesnar clean after tonight, there _will _be riots.



I think you're scratching the surface here. Like thinking about it he's basically the most organic hero or anti-hero characters they've ever had by virtue of legitimizing pro-wrestling with his UFC feats. Vince is so lucky his mistake with the streak and the first half of Brock's return is going to be retconned by Brock looking dominant and basically being the best draw next to Conor.

Even Dana saying that it absolutely matters to him big time that WWE bailed his ass out. How many changed main events has the UFC had in the past 6-12 months? They're going to want to push Nunes but all anyone is going to care about is Brock.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Based on Brock's performance last night I really don't see how he's going to be able to beat Orton at Summerslam. Orton is way faster than Hunt and his RKO has a lot of knockout power. Brock is really up against it here.


He's gotta watch out for those RKOs and create a distance between himself and randy.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2016)

Kagekatsu said:


> If they ever book Reigns to beat Lesnar clean after tonight, there _will _be riots.



And that's why it should happen.  But extremely unclean.  Make the least over face in history go and cheat to beat the beast.  You have a heel with so much heat that people might pay to watch beat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> And that's why it should happen.  But extremely unclean.  Make the least over face in history go and cheat to beat the beast.  You have a heel with so much heat that people might pay to watch beat.



If we don't get heel roman at this point then we're probably not getting it for years if at all. At the same time I'm tired of betting on the heel turn.


----------



## EJ (Jul 10, 2016)

When I saw the guy Brock was facing at UFC, I wasn't even surprised that Brock Lesnar had won.

I know size didn't matter, but relatively speaking I couldn't ignore the fact that physically the guy looked like a scrub compared to Lesnar in therms of physique. Apparently, Lesnar whooped dat ass?

Good for the WWE I guess. But I'm apathetic towards it, all this does is cause Lesnar to continue to run through main event card and dominate the midcard... which again, makes me apathetic towards it all. Dude needs to start losing clean to other people. I'm not saying pull a Mick Foley or Chris Jericho, HELL NO. This dude is a beast, and should be looked at as such. But he definitely should be putting over future main eventers the company is going to be relying on ie Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, kevin Owens, etc.

Granted anytime Lesnar loses at this point should be rare an unexpected, and the person who was put over him should had got a beating of a lifetime in terms of their career. I mean they literally pulled out moves they've rarely or never have used in the WWE to beat Lesnar.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

I understand where Flow is coming from. Lesnar has about a year left on his current deal so I think his last Mania he'll most likely is putting some younger guy over.

If it were me booking I'd make it a debuting Samoa Joe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2016)

Brock vs shinuske would be perfect.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I understand where Flow is coming from. Lesnar has about a year left on his current deal so I think his last Mania he'll most likely is putting some younger guy over.
> 
> If it were me booking I'd make it a debuting Samoa Joe.



Samoa Joe isn't a younger guy though. He is 37.  Brock's 39 in two days there's not really an age difference.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Samoa Joe isn't a younger guy though. He is 37.  Brock's 39 in two days there's not really an age difference.



Who fits the profile? Even in terms of an industry wide thing who could really get that rub? You probably have to have Brock chase a heel champion and constantly get screwed. Matt Riddle is like the only dude with enough legitimacy to actually get the rub though isn't he?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Samoa Joe isn't a younger guy though. He is 37.  Brock's 39 in two days there's not really an age difference.



I feel that Joe, in kayfabe, could take down Lesnar clean and be convincing.

Seriously, I could not believe at WM that Dean Ambrose had any chance of beating Brock.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2016)

It doesn't help that they booked like he didn't stand a chance. Should have had Dean show up with a tranq gun just to show how determined he is to beat Brock.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2016)

Pumped for Orton/Lesnar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I feel that Joe, in kayfabe, could take down Lesnar clean and be convincing.
> 
> Seriously, I could not believe at WM that Dean Ambrose had any chance of beating Brock.


It wasn't about beating Brock. He could never do it, it was about at least showing Dean as being a tough bastard who isn't scared of DA BEAST!

I never once when I wished for this feud, to consider Dean being triumphant unless he totally beat the shit out of brock with every weapon that could be used.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2016)

Also Brock should job to Heath Slater. Just cause that would be the funniest person to have him lose to


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2016)

WWE definitely scored big with the Lesnar win. He can also help a lot with making Smackdown interesting.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It wasn't about beating Brock. He could never do it, it was about at least showing Dean as being a tough bastard who isn't scared of DA BEAST!



If that's the case Punk vs Brock/Wolverine vs Hulk did a much better job of doing that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> If that's the case Punk vs Brock/Wolverine vs Hulk did a much better job of doing that.


 Wont disagree with you there . At the same time maybe that match wasnt done justice because Brock wanted to vo back to UFC


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2016)

Brock should do the shooting star press only to be countered with an RKO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Brock vs Orton could be great. I would have written it as Randy seeing an opportunity to 'kill' the biggest legend in WWE right now in the Beast. Thus he returns to that character one last time .


----------



## EJ (Jul 11, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Brock should do the shooting star press only to be countered with an RKO



I want to say that's almost physically impossible and it would be entirely unsafe for both men.


----------



## EJ (Jul 11, 2016)

You guys see this? Gotta admit, I got goosebumps watching him suplex that crazy. Like seeing them watch over each other like this. And lmao, the ref got some in to.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

So Vince is back tonight to help counteract the abysmal ratings from last week I'm assuming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

I just turned on the stream. Was Miz talking about JoMo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol, Young wins it by doing mostly nothing for the later part of the royal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*



Holy shit was last week that bad it carried over tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Darren vs. Miz could be fun.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2016)

lol @ like half people being eliminated in 10 minutes. Good for Young : ).


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2016)

He's Great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Hmm, so what are the chances WWE will try to top Final Deletion with the New Day/Wyatts fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm enjoying this so far. Looks like skipping the RAWs that aren't pre-PPV or post-PPV is a good idea. Trims the filler bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh. Orton came back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

So stacking the odds on Ryder when facing Sheamus then probably Rusev comes in to pick the carcass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder if WWE's garbage is booked stronger than Ryder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Welp so much for that.  And here comes Rusev.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Last week's show was obvious they were going to give up on it so I gave up on it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Rockers lite with the win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

If only it wasn't easy to spot the different shirts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

90s heel work. I like it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Well that was funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

crowd cheering for Roman to get thrown out of the title match. Dear god


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2016)

Based Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose with that passionate promo there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

But Dean, God is 0-1 in the WWE. Just ask Vince.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

That was pretty good mic from Seth and Dean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd cheering for Roman to get thrown out of the title match. Dear god



And Vince wants to do a redemption story line with Roman when he returns.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2016)

That was a pretty good promo, would have been great if fought tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Brother Nero intervenes again!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And Vince wants to do a redemption story line with Roman when he returns.



Yeah that's hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Owens forever a great heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Vinnie gonna have the whole locker room beat down Ambrose, suddenly Supermang Reigns takes them out and then Dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

oh shit new finisher for owens


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Very entertaining match.   So that neckbreaker the new finisher for Owens. 

Also I've notice they are really pushing the promotion for the Ghostbusters film.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Entertaining match. Even the post-match stuff was nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

dat Allen Iverson quote


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Honestly this shit is eternal. Like these dudes really need to fight forever. If we don't get a ladder match at Summerslam the E is fucking up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

These guys still in that dumbass gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly this shit is eternal. Like these dudes really need to fight forever. If we don't get a ladder match at Summerslam the E is fucking up.



The ultimate gimmick feud. Fighting forever. Would be awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Welp Social Jobbers doing what they do best.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

why am I supposed to care about Titus now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

I ship Renee x Sasha now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why am I supposed to care about Titus now?



Because he tried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Brother Wyatt shall end this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

what the dick is this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

not sure if like or hate


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

From here on in, the Wyatt are never going to be taken seriously again. What kind of travesty was that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Just split the Wyatts. This shit is embarrassing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Since everyone was talking about the TNA Deletion , WWE decided to get in on it obviously


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so what are the chances WWE will try to top Final Deletion with the New Day/Wyatts fight.


Welp they did it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 11, 2016)

Am I the only one who liked it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Legend said:


> Am I the only one who liked it?



I liked it too.

Although I wish Brother Nero and Matt had suddenly appeared with the Wyatts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

So this is a response to this Final Deletion thing. Am going to regret it, but I guess I'll watch it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Come on Khris, just enjoy that they decided to at least be wacky as hell for once instead of bland 4th of July


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Come on Khris, just enjoy that they decided to at least be wacky as hell for once instead of bland 4th of July



That's not true. When they did this shit for Bray/Taker everyone was like stop with the campy shit or whatever.

Enzo is probably the best mic guy on the planet right now. Don't think that's hyperbole tbh, catchphrase king. They're better on WWE  rather than NXT because they make the long promo enjoyable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not true. When they did this shit for Bray/Taker everyone was like stop with the campy shit or whatever.
> 
> Enzo is probably the best mic guy on the planet right now. Don't think that's hyperbole tbh, catchphrase king. They're better on WWE  rather than NXT because they make the long promo enjoyable.



I didn't think they should stop with it. Part of WWE is that they did this weird campy shit to help a gimmick. If it was just Cesaro vs Owens with this style it would make no sense. At what point are people wanting just bland wrestlers being bland wrestlers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2016)

Heh, so one of the few times Cena comes out to help a friend in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, so one of the few times Cena comes out to help a friend in the ring.


obviously wants to help the realest guys in the room


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Enzo and Cass giving young up and comer John Cena the veteran face rub


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

I just saw the Final Deletion. People liked this junk?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Nah they didn't like it, they were just making fun of it.

Hell I kinda enjoyed laughing at the whole storyline of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I just saw the Final Deletion. People liked this junk?


 lol I think most people liked it in an ironic sense.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol Dana Brooke bailing out of the double knees and getting fucking evil eyed but Sasha. 



kurisu said:


> I just saw the Final Deletion. People liked this junk?



This shit was like an 80s movie dude. It was fucking hilarious. Jeff Hardy making weird gothic ass Jeff Hardy symbols while in deep contemplation as Matt Hardy sends drones to kill Jeff for his son's birthday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn. Dana Brooke is a nice gril


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Dana brooks is so slow in the ring .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

I feel like Vince told the announce team to stop talking when Charlotte is talking because she's completely tone deaf with crowds and has floundered in probably a little less than half her promos over the past 2 months. It just makes her look worse but when they're silent like they just were and it's just Charlotte with the crowd and an unmic'd Sasha she just looks even worse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Vicki and People power are the GMS .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Steph getting ready to emasculate Vince and cowering when she remembers who she's in the ring with


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Be a Star Vince


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Shane with those quick ass thief hands


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Was Steph legit interrupting Shane?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Fucking Vince being honest as always


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Was Steph legit interrupting Shane?



Shit felt real as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

"Pokemon Go brought me here" sign.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

this segment was almost too much of a train wreck to not be a worked shoot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if it will be treated as such.

If this is the case time to watch more Smackdown and less Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> this segment was almost too much of a train wreck to not be a worked shoot.



Maybe the stakes are real.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Shane no selling the fuck out of that slap 

Oh man everyone looked terrible except for Shane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

BWAHAHAHAHA Steph almost tripped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Shane-o vs. Trips for Summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Best McMahon promo since 2001 or something.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Maybe the stakes are real.



You know the thing is that Vince is such a fucked up person I really think it is. Like the reason it felt authentic in some aspects is because I think it really played on shit that might have been a problem at different parts of their lives when they were younger. Still would be crazy if Shane really inherited the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

Don't get my hopes up ST


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2016)

1. Shane awkwardly pulls mic from Steph
2. Vince stutters
3. Shane no sells slap
4. Steph almost trips

great tv. That was so hilariously awkward I laughed for like two or three seconds. It's good that Shane will be in charge of Smackdown. But I don't really expect any surprises for GM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't get my hopes up ST



Dude, you've probably never heard of Steve Swindal, right? This dude married into the Steinbrenner's and worked at the foot of George Steinbrenner, he was going to inherit the day to day responsibility of running the Yankees. Swindal got caught cheating on his wife and never inherited the team. I think Steinbrenner died like a year after.

Basically succession doesn't always go as planned. This is different but at the time a lot of us fans had never heard of Hank or Hal Steinbrenner. Vince is fucked up enough to really not give Stephanie the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> 1. Shane awkwardly pulls mic from Steph
> 2. Vince stutters
> 3. Shane no sells slap
> 4. Steph almost trips
> ...



Bob Backlund for GM.

He'll make Smackdown great again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude, you've probably never heard of Steve Swindal, right? This dude married into the Steinbrenner's and worked at the foot of George Steinbrenner, he was going to inherit the day to day responsibility of running the Yankees. Swindal got caught cheating on his wife and never inherited the team. I think Steinbrenner died like a year after.
> 
> Basically succession doesn't always go as planned. This is different but at the time a lot of us fans had never heard of Hank or Hal Steinbrenner. Vince is fucked up enough to really not give Stephanie the company.



Damn man. I don't know, I still feel Steph will be the successor for now, but if Smackdown starts wrecking Raw, he might go with Shane.

Interested to see if this is just storyline or if this is a legit competition. If so, I'm watching Smackdown more


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2016)

Now they should have different creative teams. Steph has the longer show which will be harder, but RAW is the bigger brand so it makes up for it. I wonder if the draft itself wont be scripted 

Come on Vince, make it happen. Show us dem Grapefruits.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn man. I don't know, I still feel Steph will be the successor for now, but if Smackdown starts wrecking Raw, he might go with Shane.
> 
> Interested to see if this is just storyline or if this is a legit competition. If so, I'm watching Smackdown more



I mean with the live thing going for it they could really compete. I think Tuesday is harder for the demographic they target for sure though. I think if it's just close that means that Shane is an actual draw. Anything close to what Raw gets would really look bad number wise for Raw though, presuming Smackdown's ratings rose to that level. That's how competitive Tuesday is by comparison.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

If Smackdown gets Mauro and Graves it'll go a long way. Their commentary will help get dudes over. Like Michael Cole fucks up moves that casuals who haven't watched in like half a decade wouldn't fuck up.

I hope Smackdown gets AJ, Rollins, Enzo, Owens, and Cena. Let Ambrose and Reigns stay on Raw.  Let's get a runback of Cena as US champ, give him a 200 day reign and end that storyline right with Cesaro finally getting over the hump and winning a big match. If you do that we won't boo Cena anywhere near as hard when he ties Flair.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2016)

I think they know that Smackdown will never tough RAW, but they've got to market it that way to generate actual interest from kids and other people who might think there could be a competition etc. They're basically throwing oil on the fire to push Smackdown as much as they can.

Don't know if it will actually work, but it's interesting I guess. You can definitely tell something is off with RAW, but maybe they can get things running more smoothly after the split.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I think they know that Smackdown will never tough RAW, but they've got to market it that way to generate actual interest from kids and other people who might think there could be a competition etc. They're basically throwing oil on the fire to push Smackdown as much as they can.
> 
> Don't know if it will actually work, but it's interesting I guess. You can definitely tell something is off with RAW, but maybe they can get things running more smoothly after the split.



It's basically never been live though. Like that's the problem with it on an institutional level. Nothing happens because it's taped and if anything does you know beforehand.  If Raw is getting 3.5 million viewers and Smackdown is getting 3 then it's basically the same.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2016)

Paul Heyman should be the Smackdown GM and have someone different as the Raw GM


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh shit new finisher for owens



Argentine Neckbreaker.

Steen is a beast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Paul Heyman should be the Smackdown GM and have someone different as the Raw GM



Vote Backlund

Make Raw great again.




The Juice Man said:


> Argentine Neckbreaker.
> 
> Steen is a beast.



Could have sworn it was already apart of his PPV set. Our dude is finna get a world title when they add that second belt.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 12, 2016)

Saw Brock Lesnar is on the cover of 2k17. Cool.
How is WWE treating Dean as world champion?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Saw Brock Lesnar is on the cover of 2k17. Cool.
> How is WWE treating Dean as world champion?



Worked out well for them in the cross promo.

Dean is honestly killing it. Not a single memorable TV match, maybe the Miz one, and lots of great talking segments. Dude got on Spanish commentary, like honestly as someone who thinks he's a below-average worker but one of the top guys on the mic this is probably the best you could get critically and as a fan. The other questionable thing is how you could make the case his character motivations are too
much about Roman, still. Next week him and Rollins will go for the title on Raw. 

That may or may not inform us what this run is because a few people think this is transitional reign. He's their top drawing babyface outside of the obvious guy. I think they may low key be gearing up for Brock to chase the title and run back Brock/Rollins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2016)

yeah dean's reign has been good. I don't think they'll have him lose the title on raw right before battleground but then again if its to boost hype for the draft...you never know if they start bouncing the title around the shield boys.


----------



## EJ (Jul 12, 2016)

The problem that I don't want to see is Dean Ambrose too fixated with Roman Reigns when he returns from his suspension.

I want to see Dean Ambrose feud with the Bullet Club, Sami Zayn and Cesaro in a triple threat, and Kevin Owens.

The midcard is amazing in the WWE now. I seriously hope the WWE is seeing how important it is that they dedicate time to them. Consistent feuds in which when one of them makes it to the main event spot, they can honestly continue to feud with one another elevating each other.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2016)

lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> One thing that might help them a lot is planning for the long term, and maybe thinking about how to run RAW differently from the usual choppy segments. I think a lot of guys get buried or sometimes left out because they're always developing material.



The writers pitch the stuff backward though which I think is good but if that's the only way you're allowing people to be creative it defeats the purpose.



Raiden said:


> lol.



This dude has been a hack since he was on Bleacher Report. At least the dudes on Uproxx come off as genuine wrestling fans. What was this dude's terribad name, Big Nasty or some shit like that?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2016)

lmao not sure.

Haha I think his Twitter name is ThisisNasty .



Also found another fan video of people shitting on WWE. It's good lolz...but we all know they're tossing the shows until the draft.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2016)

Idk if they're tossing the shows. There's been like 2-3 really terrible Raws they phoned in because of holidays and the Finals. Like the entire premise of pointing to the 4th of July show but not putting the caveat in immediately is indicative of an agenda. Which is stupid since this dude is a failed soccer writer and has some of the worst wrestling opinions period. Dude is such a fucking hack. Like honestly I would rather read Sam Robert's opinions or almost any other wrestling pundit than this dude. 

Like I think Brandon Stroud is kind of a liberal twat who isn't any fun whatsoever but he atleast knows his shit unlike a fucking 35 YO man with a wannabe wrestling name who covers prowrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2016)

lol WWe possibly accidentally leaked the new GM of Smackdown. Watch out for spoilers:


----------



## Sauce (Jul 13, 2016)

The Broken Matt/Brother Nero storyline is so fucking genius.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol WWe possibly accidentally leaked the new GM of Smackdown. Watch out for spoilers:



Honestly they should just let it be known. People will still watch for him, it's better than keeping it a surprise. 

I heard that HHH is lowballing the undercard guys because he can just flex the NXT contracts and have talent on the cheap. 

Also rumor has it that WWE would sell for 3.5 billion on the open market.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



Have to stay in touch with your fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



This is canon.


----------



## EJ (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm probably late, but wow. Bret Hart is brutally honest about how he feels. 


Bret: I like the new one. I have some discrepancies with the game a little bit. I went to a thing last Fall when the latest 2K game was coming out. They were telling me how I’m an 85 or something like that and Triple H is a 98. I remember I was like*, “Why would he be a 98?” And they go, “Well because he’s the boss and we have to suck up to the boss.” I dunno, he was laughing about it. It kind of pissed me off. I thought, “I don’t care how many titles Triple H wins. He could never lace my f*cking boots up. Period.*”


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't think they ever had Bret as low as an 85 in the games but it is kinda fucked how they have him lower than the Nose. Rofl at them just outright saying why.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2016)

*According to a report from Daily Wrestling News, Vince McMahon is said to be extremely high on ‪#‎SethRollins‬ and ‪#‎AJStyles‬ right now. Apparently, Vince has made comments that he wishes he had brought Styles to WWE 10 years ago. McMahon has always been very high on Rollins, so that’s nothing new as he is seen "Busting his ass" in and out of the ring, also it was reported that Vince want's to make Brock Lesnar WWE champion again following his victory over Mark Hunt at UFC 200.*

*Because of Vince McMahon’s feelings towards Rollins and Styles, there have reportedly been some talks within WWE that both men will become the faces of both ‪#‎Raw‬ and ‪#‎SmackDown‬ after the ‪#‎WWEDraft‬ and brand split. It’s recently been reported that John Cena will have a lighter schedule with WWE, but Reigns may have been knocked off the pedestal as the face of Raw.*

It’s being said that Vince McMahon is very down on ‪#‎RomanReigns‬ right now. There are multiple sources claiming that Roman failed the WWE Wellness Policy at the worst possible time because Vince was apparently beginning to sour on him already. With the WWE Draft and brand split coming up so quickly, Vince most likely feels let down by Reigns, which has left Vince’s opinion to be lower on Reigns than it ever has been since he debuted in WWE.

The belief now is that McMahon and other WWE officials are far more open to giving Reigns’ momentum and push to someone else, like AJ Styles or Seth Rollins. Roman Reigns will still be a heavily featured performer on WWE television, but he’s going to be taking part in a “redemption” storyline for quite some time. He’s also rumored to be in line for a possible heel turn soon.

The biggest issue that Roman Reigns is going to face is competing with guys like Rollins and Styles while top talent from ‪#‎NXT‬ comes to WWE’s main roster. For example, ‪#‎FinnBalor‬’s debut in WWE has been imminent for some time, but WWE officials have been waiting for the right time to bring him to Raw and SmackDown.
Balor is destined to be a massive superstar for WWE. Triple H, Vince McMahon, and other WWE officials are aware of that. Finn Balor is expected to receive a massive push when he comes to WWE TV, which is going to be another top spot that Reigns will have to fight for again. Not to mention, the other men in NXT like Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, and others will demand top spots on WWE programming when they come to the main roster at the WWE Draft or later this year.

Becoming “The Guy” in WWE again could be too difficult for Roman Reigns if Vince McMahon is sour to him at this pivotal time for WWE programming. It’s very likely that Reigns will be taking a backseat for the foreseeable future when he returns. Roman will need to work twice as hard to regain his position in WWE, especially with the WWE Universe against him the way they have been for over a year-and-a-half. WWE is going to be a different place for Roman Reigns when he returns next week.



Feels like it's fake since its a unreliable source but reading it makes me happy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2016)

Lesnar vs. Joe for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Lesnar vs. Joe for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania!!!


Would be lit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> *According to a report from Daily Wrestling News, Vince McMahon is said to be extremely high on ‪#‎SethRollins‬ and ‪#‎AJStyles‬ right now. Apparently, Vince has made comments that he wishes he had brought Styles to WWE 10 years ago. McMahon has always been very high on Rollins, so that’s nothing new as he is seen "Busting his ass" in and out of the ring, also it was reported that Vince want's to make Brock Lesnar WWE champion again following his victory over Mark Hunt at UFC 200.*
> 
> *Because of Vince McMahon’s feelings towards Rollins and Styles, there have reportedly been some talks within WWE that both men will become the faces of both ‪#‎Raw‬ and ‪#‎SmackDown‬ after the ‪#‎WWEDraft‬ and brand split. It’s recently been reported that John Cena will have a lighter schedule with WWE, but Reigns may have been knocked off the pedestal as the face of Raw.*
> 
> ...


Great news for Styles and Rollins fans like myself and oh wells for Reigns fans. It took vince long enough to finally realize that he isn't THE guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2016)

Lit af


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2016)

Roman done fucked up .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2016)

Haha Cena got some boo's but he did well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone watching the crusierweight classic or saw Finn Balor/Nakamura earlier? Real nice night for wrasslin.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2016)

CWC was really good. Crowd got excited by the last match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Lesnar vs. Joe for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania!!!


 I was just talking about how a debuting Samoa Joe at WM would be the perfect person to finally be the one to beat the one.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 14, 2016)

Skipping WWE2K17 this year. Selling preorders without actual gameplay. They still have Apollo in the NXT roster. Shit is outdated already?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Skipping WWE2K17 this year. Selling preorders without actual gameplay. They still have Apollo in the NXT roster. Shit is outdated already?



I think it's just to sell the NXT edition. He was already pretty much called up when Nakamura arrived. I mean is that really something to harp on.

The game will most likely be worth skipping because they're only giving a Nakamura autograph instead of just a full on King of Strong Style everything. Like sorry if there's any Balor fans but he's already stale.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Skipping WWE2K17 this year. Selling preorders without actual gameplay


They always do this, probably won't see any gameplay until august. lol

. 





> They still have Apollo in the NXT roster. Shit is outdated already?


That's very sad to hear tho. He should easily be on the main roster. Shit happened right after mania. No excuse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They always do this, probably won't see any gameplay until august. lol
> 
> .
> That's very sad to hear tho. He should easily be on the main roster. Shit happened right after mania. No excuse.



Just for context he was in NXT the day before. I mean being real he's really not a reason to lament anything in this game. Nakamura is in the game, fuck Apollo. I hyped him in NXT but because it was NXT. Grading Apollo on the main and he's obviously green as hell despite working Progress and the indies for so long. Dude should be back in NXT, not like the game is fucking up much. 

The fucked up thing is the draft probably won't be reflected.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 14, 2016)

I've seen a thumbnail with Dana Brook and Billie Kay on Smackdown. How they get on the main roster before Bailey, Carmella, and Alexa?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just for context he was in NXT the day before. I mean being real he's really not a reason to lament anything in this game. Nakamura is in the game, fuck Apollo. I hyped him in NXT but because it was NXT. Grading Apollo on the main and he's obviously green as hell despite working Progress and the indies for so long. Dude should be back in NXT, not like the game is fucking up much.
> 
> The fucked up thing is the draft probably won't be reflected.


True I just don't want the game to be too outdated is all. I'm not even that big on Apollo either, just want the wretlers to be on their appropriate brand is all. The draft being left out is going to be a bummer but I can get over that. Is Nakamura and Apollo going to be the only new addition to the main roster in this game? lol



Sauce said:


> I've seen a thumbnail with Dana Brook and Billie Kay on Smackdown. How she get on the main roster before Bailey, Carmella, and Alexa?


Prolly more 'eager' to be there than the others mentioned.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a question, those wrestlers who joined the CWC will eventually join the main roster right? Or WWE will only select 2 or 3 of those guys?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2016)

Hopefully wwe signs them all. I really enjoyed all matches last night. Different feel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow 2k just fucked up. They cuck on us by not including Nakamura on the vanilla version, they want us to buy the collectors edition ffs. Well, time to skip this and wait for 2k18 instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wow 2k just fucked up. They cuck on us by not including Nakamura on the vanilla version, they want us to buy the collectors edition ffs. Well, time to skip this and wait for 2k18 instead.


Wait what? Are you sure about this?? He's not going to be in the regular game at all? So that's two guys you have to preorder for, wtf?!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2016)

Nia Jax is also an NxT edition exclusive so make it three 

Not to mention Goldberg is pre order exclusive too. So thats 4.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 15, 2016)

Why are you guys even surprised?

2K does this bullshit every year. 

You guys were taking about the exact same thing last year about the 4 horsewomen.

And yet you keep buying their games.

Those you don't learn from history.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2016)

Triple H laughs at Bret's recent comments.

just watched a video for the game. lol'd at Roman's 97 rating.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wow 2k just fucked up. They cuck on us by not including Nakamura on the vanilla version, they want us to buy the collectors edition ffs. Well, time to skip this and wait for 2k18 instead.



It's a two way problem.  Games these days cost more to make so the costs have to be taken back somewhere.  While studies have proven gamers as a whole will not go over the magical $60 mark (Except a few hardcore that buy the special edition types).  Even though when gaming hit $60 well over 2 decades ago, in today's money that $60 would be closer to $100.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2016)

I just play TEW 2016.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 15, 2016)

Not surprised 2k is being shady. Definitely, skipping WWE2K17. Not even into wrestling that much anymore so it's perfect timing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2016)

I haven't paid for a wwe game in 5 years


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 15, 2016)

I skipped 2k16 because of the Four Horsewomen. I was really looking forward to 2k17 and trying it out.

And then the PC version didn't seem to be mentioned at all.

IIRC the PC version for 2k16 did not release with the others either but when it got added to Steam they offered all the DLC with it, so I would assume the same thing applies here. If it does then maybe I'll get it, but right now my interest is fading more and more.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I haven't paid for a wwe game in 5 years



Same. I might buy this one just to check it out.



WWE trying to get dreamer to not start this own thing. Obviously typical of big companies to do this but I think WWE needs to think more about developmental partnerships rather than wiping out stuff.



Strange interview with Dolph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Ive had a good year as a Dean fan , Im ready for him to drop the belt soon and never win it again .  Thanks guys for not shitting on his reign.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2016)

Welp.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 15, 2016)

After last year's game I don't think this one is really going to reinvent the wheel but I don't think it's going to be bad if there's minor inconsistencies.


*Spoiler*: _Potential Draft Spoilers_ 



Balor isn't in the NXT spoilers so he's coming up for the draft. The Nakamura match was very final. Would not be surprised if he chased the midcard belt. Hoping this means Vince really wants Seth and AJ in top spots.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah Brock just made Vince look dumb as hell too


----------



## Sauce (Jul 15, 2016)

I'll watch the draft. That's always entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Number one pick will be HHH and restart the new Reign of Terror on Raw


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2016)

Welp Brock vs Orton is in trouble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Unless Vince punishes him big time I doubt it.


Brock was fat and flabby vs Dean

then suddenly two months later against Hunt he's a monster? 

Come on that's only two months apart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want HHH to start wrestling   gimmick wrestle again



Fixed


----------



## Sauce (Jul 15, 2016)

HHH reign as WWE World Heavyweight Champion was too short.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Sauce said:


> HHH reign as WWE World Heavyweight Champion was too short.



Only several year reign but sure


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes he didnt even had a worthwhile feud to begin with. Roman was a shitty challenger. I cant even remember the Raw episodes where he was eyeing HHH for the title 


But deep in my heart there is another has been that i think deserves one last epic title run and that man is the one and only HBK Shawn Michaels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

Child please Hulk Hogan got screwed out of holding the title. He constantly jobbed, and he was screwed by politics


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2016)

Please post that Paige porn again lol


Anyway, Fat Owens new finisher is ultra lame. Who even takes a pin over a delayed neck breaker?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2016)

Final Deletion is soooo bad that its good lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Final Deletion is soooo bad that its good lmao


kinda like your trolling huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

Guess that's why Brian is back in WWE


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Unless Vince punishes him big time I doubt it.
> 
> 
> Brock was fat and flabby vs Dean
> ...



Honestly I don't see how Vince can save face when you have one of your main eventers suspended and having Brock front Centre.  I guess if Summerslam is over 30 days away he can do a slap on the wrist thing but that's about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't see how Vince can save face when you have one of your main eventers suspended and having Brock front Centre.  I guess if Summerslam is over 30 days away he can do a slap on the wrist thing but that's about it.




It's god's way of saying push Cesaro


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> kinda like your trolling huh?



Shhh. Im just dat good 


im kinda interested to see Renee Young tits


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2016)

How does brock passed so many tests but fail one in the matter of weeks


----------



## Sauce (Jul 16, 2016)

There's a new installment in the Brother Nero saga?
Time to watch.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess that's why Brian is back in WWE



She seems completely infatuated with Del Rio right now. Almost embarrassingly so...like high school girl level...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So did I.
> 
> Also, someone apparently has a vid of her fucking Brian Kendrick...I mean, I'm tempted to see, but at the same time I know it's not right.


Do you know where I can watch this?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Triple H laughs at Bret's recent comments.
> 
> just watched a video for the game. lol'd at Roman's 97 rating.


Holy fuck is this true? I thought 97 was saved for Cena, Taker or Brock?! The overalls are getting ridiculous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't think Bret of all people is going to see the ratings early and I don't think he has a grasp of things like that. Listening to his podcast he doesn't seem indoctrinated enough to understand overalls. 

In 2k16 HHH was a 91 and Bret was a 90. I'm a huge Bret mark but that's not that egregious when you consider that HHH is kayfabe one of the most decorated champions ever and he's Vince's son in law who cares about petty shit. This is more to do with Bret being a mark for himself.

He does say stupid shit despite having a claim as the GOAT ring general. He thought the IC title ladder match was awful. The shit he was talking on Seth was uncalled for. This dude really thought Bailey and Asuka was the second best match of the Mania weekend, even over the triple threat. So yeah Bret kind of has the Michael Jordan thing going where he's an amazing talent with a really bad evaluation of these things.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 16, 2016)

I remember saying Seth Rollins was unsafe and I'll like to officially take that back. I listened to a podcast a while back with Seth Rollins and he said Cena literally threw himself to his knee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

> Dave Meltzer reported in the latest issue of _The Wrestling Observer_ that Vince McMahon was "very upset" with Roman Reigns's WWE Wellness Policy violation and that it may play into the decision making for the WWE Draft on Tuesday. He noted that Reigns will still be pushed as one of the top guys, but may not necessarily be pushed as the top guy.



Oh boy.  Vince is someone you don't want to piss off.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah he's done. Finally. The Reigns of terror is over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

Brock's failure with the Anti Doping Agency probably opened up old wounds for Vince.

I mean Roman only sparked a joint . That's not bad .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2016)

Did Brock even test positive for an actual drug or the masking agent? I know he passed tests but I mean it was pretty obvious he was juicing during the WWE run at various points. Look at at much he tightened up from his UFC days when he got flabby as fuck because he was off the juice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2016)

He tested positive for something. Right now they haven't said what he got caught for.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 17, 2016)

> He noted that Reigns will still be pushed as one of the top guys, but may not necessarily be pushed as the top guy.



Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2016)

Basically hes not super cena ing the WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2016)

Pretty much. He'll be in the main event scene but he won't be the poster boy anymore or hold the title all the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

Sauce said:


> There's a new installment in the Brother Nero saga?
> Time to watch.



Not going to lie, but if TNA are still doing figures I'd pick up a Matt Hardy fig if it came with SKARSGARD the dilapidated boat and the Vanguard 1 drone.    Only a HHH fig with Broomstick and Shovel could contend with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2016)

Small video on WWE's brandsplit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not going to lie, but if TNA are still doing figures I'd pick up a Matt Hardy fig if it came with SKARSGARD the dilapidated boat and the Vanguard 1 drone.    Only a HHH fig with Broomstick and Shovel could contend with it.


lil max not included.  holy shit matt is having way too much fun with this character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lil max not included.  holy shit matt is having way too much fun with this character.




Lil Max will probably be an extra for his mother's figure.    Holy shit that walk of shame reference.


----------



## EJ (Jul 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah he's done. Finally. The Reigns of terror is over.



It was going to end one way or another tbh. 

Look at the midcard, there is absolutely no way Reigns would had survived so long in the main event spotlight considering who was right behind him to pick up the WWE championship. With Cena, at times we were forced to take what we could get seeing that we didn't have a lot of options as opposed to CM Punk, or Orton. Now it's not the case. You get Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, and others that could easily take the main event spotlight.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 17, 2016)

When I watched it I've never heard such a loud pop for a TNA star. Broken Matt is superstar of the year.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2016)

Flow said:


> It was going to end one way or another tbh.
> 
> Look at the midcard, there is absolutely no way Reigns would had survived so long in the main event spotlight considering who was right behind him to pick up the WWE championship. With Cena, at times we were forced to take what we could get seeing that we didn't have a lot of options as opposed to CM Punk, or Orton. Now it's not the case. You get Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, and others that could easily take the main event spotlight.



Honestly I think Vince and Triple H would have kept him at the top of the card had it not been for the violation. It looks like they were first  angling to shake off some of the heat Reigns had with this upcoming triple threat but just got tired of the bs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not going to lie, but if TNA are still doing figures I'd pick up a Matt Hardy fig if it came with SKARSGARD the dilapidated boat and the Vanguard 1 drone.    Only a HHH fig with Broomstick and Shovel could contend with it.



Holy fuck that's damn hilarious 


I take back my insults on TNA


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2016)

Flow said:


> It was going to end one way or another tbh.
> 
> Look at the midcard, there is absolutely no way Reigns would had survived so long in the main event spotlight considering who was right behind him to pick up the WWE championship. With Cena, at times we were forced to take what we could get seeing that we didn't have a lot of options as opposed to CM Punk, or Orton. Now it's not the case. You get Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, and others that could easily take the main event spotlight.


They were still going to go through with Reigns regardless of how stacked the midcard underneath him is. They had a whole redemption thing planned out for him to STILL try to win the crowd over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2016)

Hmm, seems like Broken Matt and Bray Wyatt traded barbs in twitter.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2016)

Sweet I want a Husky Harris vs verion 1.0 Matt Hardy match


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 17, 2016)

Apparently 6 people getting called up from NXT, not including Eva Marie. And raw gets 3 picks for every 2 picks by smack down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2016)

Hehh... Taker&Kane, Foley, and Sting popularised the creepy supernatural shit. Dunno who invented it, but Hardy and Wyatt sure as hell are in no place to talk about.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2016)

Article on Shane's actual stance in the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hehh... Taker&Kane, Foley, and Sting popularised the creepy supernatural shit. Dunno who invented it, but Hardy and Wyatt sure as hell are in no place to talk about.


Hardy and Wyatt are so bad they're good tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Jacking off at 5 am then having that wtf feeling after.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

Two really interesting stories. Jeff Hardy says that morale at TNA is up 

Eric Biscoff says that he is open to helping creatively with pro wrestling.

Says that WWE needs creative discipline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Reigns was obviously going to get atleast an 150 day run with the belt if not for the violation. I think the redemption story is bullshit or just something Vince thought of as a last ditch effort before moving on. The sponsors, the network, and public weren't going to stand for a dude whose marketing is about adversity who subcumbed to substance abuse, even if it may have been weed.



Raiden said:


> Article on Shane's actual stance in the company.



I give no fucks what Meltzer says on this. The dude does not have the sources for shit at that level and it's so clear that Shane's angling for more than a TV role. People can say what they want or call this acting but you don't have the segments they had without a kernel of reality, none of them are good enough actors.

I'm not saying Shane is going to get the company but I think there's a chance that it happens. People can't think Vince is a scumbag then not think he'll drink the koolaid and welch on his own daughter.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Jacking off at 5 am then having that wtf feeling after.


I know that feeling all too well. Its a dazed and confused state that you just can't shake.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I give no fucks what Meltzer says on this. The dude does not have the sources for shit at that level and it's so clear that Shane's angling for more than a TV role. People can say what they want or call this acting but you don't have the segments they had without a kernel of reality, none of them are good enough actors.
> 
> I'm not saying Shane is going to get the company but I think there's a chance that it happens. People can't think Vince is a scumbag then not think he'll drink the koolaid and welch on his own daughter.



There's probably some truth to the article in that Shane doesn't really know his long term role in the company, which isn't to say that he will leave. It's just that he doesn't know how things will pan out...which depends on what sticks for smackdown, ratings, etc. I think Meltzer probably got bits and pieces of info and exaggerated it to say, "Oh there's no direction" lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm expecting Ambrose reign to be over tonight and Seth loses to Roman at Battleground.


Also Smackdown GM will be Paul Heyman

Raw GM will be Eric Bischoff


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Raiden said:


> There's probably some truth to the article in that Shane doesn't really know his long term role in the company, which isn't to say that he will leave. It's just that he doesn't know how things will pan out...which depends on what sticks for smackdown, ratings, etc. I think Meltzer probably got bits and pieces of info and exaggerated it to say, "Oh there's no direction" lol.



Yea tbh I've worked in entertainment and sports for like 3.5 years and I've grown up around the entertainment industry my entire life and I've actually hung out with some cool people who apart of those worlds. That said not everything you read is shit but a lot is, like Meltzer just reeks of a dude who heard one comment in passing and gets fed info that he embellishes and makes a story out of. Some tips are better than others.

Like the Roman redemption one looks terrible too. That's the most obvious "how bout we spin this as", and then the idea getting shot down when it's clear sponsors don't care about his redemption.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm expecting Ambrose reign to be over tonight and Seth loses to Roman at Battleground.
> 
> 
> Also Smackdown GM will be Paul Heyman
> ...



I think that's a fair prediction but I also think this was supposed to set up Brock chasing Seth. Seems like what the move was going to be but obviously that's not happening anymore.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

it would  be fucking retarded if Dean loses tonight. If he does, im done for good


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> it would  be fucking retarded if Dean loses tonight. If he does, im done for good


Just for you to be in for the draft tomorrow.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Just for you to be in for the draft tomorrow.



nah man, fuck the draft and fuck the Triple Threat if he does lose. I'll probably just hear about the results around the internet but I wont watch.

Of course that's if he loses tonight. I won't mind  if he does on Battleground


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Lol sure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think that's a fair prediction but I also think this was supposed to set up Brock chasing Seth. Seems like what the move was going to be but obviously that's not happening anymore.



True, I think if anything someone new is gonna go after Seth. Like KO.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lol sure



You're fucking damn right sure


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lol sure



I do think he's pigeon holing himself but I don't think it's a bullshit statement.

Dean could lose tonight to set up a chase for another belt though. I mean he's clearly a draw and that's coming from me who had been very critical of his actual wrestling.



Dean Ambrose said:


> True, I think if anything someone new is gonna go after Seth. Like KO.



I could see that because this is kind of the only way to do a Seth face turn with the draft looming, however I think that's way too aggressive for them. Idk if you remember but I was like you know what I think Seth comes back as a heel, or I said I wouldn't be surprised, whichever but point being that I felt they would do the reverse Bootista shit with Seth.

Though I don't think they knew how influential his Rebuild. Redesign. Remodel. would be in getting to a new level of over beyond return hype. 

It's kind of funny how Seth actually has a great redemption story laid out if they take it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

I feel like theyre bout to burry smack down already and don't notice it.

Raw gets first pick and more picks then if dean don't get drafted first but for smack down and loses the title. 

Burials everywhere


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

It's just that the disrespect would be too big if they cant let the man lose his title on the damn PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

No him losing in general if he gets drafted to smack down Tuesday as the champ then he loses Sunday.

Burial for smack down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like theyre bout to burry smack down already and don't notice it.
> 
> Raw gets first pick and more picks then if dean don't get drafted first but for smack down and loses the title.
> 
> Burials everywhere



You've been low key saying this for a while about the burial but you get that Smackdown can get like 500k less viewers and that's comparable to the whole number of what Raw would draw. They can't/don't need to load it though I think you're right about Cena.

Even then those factors don't mean much do they? It's about how the picks are used it just means the margin for error is less.

Like none of this shit is really a burial especially if/when they bring back the big gold belt, which has a Teflon aura because it's like 100 years old.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 18, 2016)

The problem with SmackDown! going live on Tuesday nights for me is that I'm at work Tuesday nights. Going to be hard for me to not spoil myself on the draft results when I return.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You've been low key saying this for a while about the burial but you get that Smackdown can get like 500k less viewers and that's comparable to the whole number of what Raw would draw. They can't/don't need to load it though I think you're right about Cena.
> 
> Even then those factors don't mean much do they? It's about how the picks are used it just means the margin for error is less.
> 
> Like none of this shit is really a burial especially if/when they bring back the big gold belt, which has a Teflon aura because it's like 100 years old.


Getting a new title because you weren't strong enough to defend and keep the main was title isn't a burial?

I think so.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Just for you to be in for the draft tomorrow.



"See you next week" sounds dumber and dumber when ratings are dropping.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "See you next week" sounds dumber and dumber when ratings are dropping.


Shut that shit up tomorrow Is the draft. No hardcore wrestling fan missing unless they gotta work or some other obstacle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

How's that burying Smackdown though or make sense. I mean regardless of anything we know Raw is getting the WWE champion unless they decide that the superstar is more important then the title in which case you're burying the champion anyway. So with that said how does it bury them if Ambrose loses when the draft is tomorrow on Smackdown when the results of the championship match will be known. 

Even then it's a burial of Ambrose not the Smacldown brand. Like even his most ardent supporters in here know that the fortunes of Smackdown aren't so adversely affected by Ambrose.

Smackdown gets less picks because they will have a smaller roster for the 2 hours. That's again not a burial it's just practical and part of doing what this is about which is creating competition from within to create a better product.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "See you next week" sounds dumber and dumber when ratings are dropping.



They've actually pulled decent ratings considering the conditions with the Finals and holidays. Even then I have to keep bringing up that viewership means jack shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

I feel like raw getting first pick and them not picking dean because they feel like a guy like Seth or roman can win the title at battleground to bring it back to raw and they actually do makes not only dean but smack down look like geeks.

Look like we just gonna go in circles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like raw getting first pick and them not picking dean because they feel like a guy like Seth or roman can win the title at battleground to bring it back to raw and they actually do makes not only dean but smack down look like geeks.
> 
> Look like we just gonna go in circles.



Not really, maybe I didn't understand you. I think that's a really tenuous connection at best but hey I don't think your opinion is an impossible perception, I just don't think it's the right one as it just assumes a lot.

 Like you're assuming Dean isn't the first pick as the champion, that Dean isn't the one who gets buried. I mean if Steph doesn't draft Dean at 1 how is that a burial of Smackdown more than her hating Ambrose so much she would rather bet on have a new champion. If you're picking second and the champion is there isn't it a burial to not pick him of yourself and him too? So how does it bury Smackdown in that last instance if Dean loses but doesn't go number 1? Or he loses to a dude there also drafted to Smackdown too. So many possibilities and I just don't see the outright burial, maybe a low key one.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

a cageside seat article was saying they may have decided to have the title match so they can have Seth as the #1 pick.

There are also ppl saying beock should be #1, which is horrible


----------



## Sauce (Jul 18, 2016)

So the odds of Balor debuting tomorrow for draft?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

i give it a 85%


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2016)

I am thinking Owens is gonna feud with whomever is first pick on the brand he ends up going to. Do that heel thing where he gets pissed he wasn't number 1.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I could see that because this is kind of the only way to do a Seth face turn with the draft looming, however I think that's way too aggressive for them. Idk if you remember but I was like you know what I think Seth comes back as a heel, or I said I wouldn't be surprised, whichever but point being that I felt they would do the reverse Bootista shit with Seth.
> 
> Though I don't think they knew how influential his Rebuild. Redesign. Remodel. would be in getting to a new level of over beyond return hype.
> 
> It's kind of funny how Seth actually has a great redemption story laid out if they take it.




Man when he showed those videos of him recovering I thought that was the perfect moment for his babyface turn. You're right though, cause they can't handle anyone being babyface other than Roman. I do think if there is a way to turn Seth heel, have KO be HHH's new diamond in the rough . Thus first leads to Seth vs HHH  , then KO vs Seth at next PPV.


Dean needs a heel turn too. I really really want him to lose that lunatic fringe and be a more serious Dean like I saw on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Like you're assuming Dean isn't the first pick as the champion, that Dean isn't the one who gets buried. I mean if Steph doesn't draft Dean at 1 how is that a burial of Smackdown more than her hating Ambrose so much she would rather bet on have a new champion.



I think she's Tsundere towards Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really, maybe I didn't understand you. I think that's a really tenuous connection at best but hey I don't think your opinion is an impossible perception, I just don't think it's the right one as it just assumes a lot.
> 
> Like you're assuming Dean isn't the first pick as the champion, that Dean isn't the one who gets buried. I mean if Steph doesn't draft Dean at 1 how is that a burial of Smackdown more than her hating Ambrose so much she would rather bet on have a new champion. If you're picking second and the champion is there isn't it a burial to not pick him of yourself and him too? So how does it bury Smackdown in that last instance if Dean loses but doesn't go number 1? Or he loses to a dude there also drafted to Smackdown too. So many possibilities and I just don't see the outright burial, maybe a low key one.


Yeah we're not making a connection on our opinions here. there are so many possible outcomes, and there's only one real outcome that buries smack down.

If raw first pick is a guy like fin and not dean or Seth as the champion, its fine as long as that title stays on smack down.

Yes raw needs more people I understand that. But on top of that you add first pick for them. But you don't stop there you take  away the wwe title from smack down less than in a week of the hype of the draft and smack down finally being live and time for a new era. I don't know how you don't take that as ones inferior to the other.

In the wrestling world where majority of the fans love to complain, rightfully so or not. Just because the internet gives everyone a voice.....


People will notice this and still not take smack down serious or precieve that wwe will think smack down is still the number 2 brand show. Weather that be true or not wwe should realize they don't want their fans thinking this.


Of course there are many other options where they don't get buried in this situation. By simply having the champ be draft first to raw  or being drafted to smack down and retaining or another guy who was drafted to smack down win.


Short summary: if your dean or Seth as champ and get drafted to smack down and lose the title within a week of the big hype of the draft then you remain the brands top guy even though u just lost them the title within a week. 

How is that not bad?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah Drag has a point ST.

Everything seems to be in favor of Raw. If Smackdown was going first pick then at least it would be a little fair.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

from what I heard they;ve been calling it the WWE Title instead of the WWE Worldheavyweight. Folks suspecting theure splitting the belt.

Probably at Battleground with a double pin on Roman


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut that shit up tomorrow Is the draft. No hardcore wrestling fan missing unless they gotta work or some other obstacle.



Or if they don't care to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Yea Seto, Vince personally himself has said he doesn't care about ratings anymore. So saying that the product is going down due to ratings isn't gonna affect them anymore. Now it's about subscribers and  Youtube paying them for all the views they get.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Or if they don't care to watch.


Lol yeah ok


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

tbh Draft is a huge deal. I aint missing that shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> So the odds of Balor debuting tomorrow for draft?



He's 100 percent with the main roster. Unless they're giving him time off he's already on the main.



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah we're not making a connection on our opinions here. there are so many possible outcomes, and there's only one real outcome that buries smack down.
> 
> If raw first pick is a guy like fin and not dean or Seth as the champion, its fine as long as that title stays on smack down.
> 
> ...



Because it completely ignores the fact that if Ambrose/Seth are the champions and dont go first it's a burial of the title not of them. If you get drafted to Smackdown as the CHamp at 2 who was Shane supposed to draft? That's the point, you're saying that the outcome retroactively nullifies the decision but the situation even happening says more about the wrestler and the belt. 

You see where I'm coming from. Like what are the characters supposed to do if the champ isn't the first pick? Not pick the champ? If the champ doesn't go one how is that not a burial of the champ and his championship. You see how Smackdown is the leap.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

God wrestling inc comment section is cancer.

Someone said this a few weeks ago and I disagreed 

But god these Cheeto puff eating badtards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Did Booker mention CM Punk?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Or put another way what is being posed here is basically saying that if the champion isn't the first pick it creates negative feedback for the championship, the wrestler, and then Smackdown but those other things get hurt because you're saying the championship isn't good enough for Raw because Ambrose/Rollins have tainted it which is again crazy because you're saying their runs are enough to throw away the company's crown jewel which is like Madusa throwing the woman's title in the trash, or Shane Douglas throwing down the NWA belt, levels of burial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

So Raw is going to start off with a Steph segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Steph with the OG cleave showing tonight


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> be a more serious Dean like I saw on Raw.



Bro, I was there live last week. His promo was lit as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, Shane for the interruption.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Bro, I was there live last week. His promo was lit as hell



Heel Dean would allow a break for Seth to be babyface which can help both not get stale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh God. What?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Crowd looks on in confusion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Cruiserweight


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

MICK


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Its lit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Mick as commissioner? 

He's a face as a gm for a heel ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

hewly shite, det beard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Foley forgot his lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Foley forgot his lines.



What a way to start Raw


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

DBRY!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if by the end of the night Mick is no longer the GM, and it's triple H lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Daniel still over as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

2 face GMs tho?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 2 face GMs tho?



I get Shane  GM being face but Steph's?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

THAT FUCKING SUPERSTAR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

This hurts. Way too soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

This lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

The crowd reaction with DB.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

Daniel was never, not over.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

lol mick gonna get tired of steph and quit by the time the n ight's over .


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

That shitfaced grin


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

Does this mean Brie is coming back? #BrieMode


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

wow the burn Steph


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh shit, Shane taking a shot a Steph and HHH's marriage.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

Loving the shit steph is eating. She deserves it tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

That moment when the crowd on Raw is chanting for Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

dat burn doe


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

lmao shane getting steph back for that bitchslap last week .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

12 man tag team? WTF?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 12 man tag team? WTF?



recreating the MNW feel.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

Everyone wrestling in one match . 

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

Cena gonna overcome his friends and foes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

So we got two tag team matches playa?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

lol I hope they end this feud after the draft.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2016)

Foley is surprising

also WWE stop trying to make Corbin a thing


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea Seto, Vince personally himself has said he doesn't care about ratings anymore. So saying that the product is going down due to ratings isn't gonna affect them anymore. Now it's about subscribers and  Youtube paying them for all the views they get.



Because he says that they don't matter does not mean they cease to matter, this is ignoring that he gets enormous revenue from his company through TV deals. Subscriptions and Google just isn't enough to cover that if it falls through.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Owens and Seth rogan last match Sunday


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

They did another promo just for Steph to get the last insult in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

That was a fun match with the exception of that botch spot near the end.  

Heh, DB comparing his return with the current Ghostbusters film.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

rip delrio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, Bob should just pass down his Chickenwing submission finisher to DY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Young should win at the PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Bob should just pass down his Chickenwing submission finisher to DY.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2016)

all right guys enjoy Raw.

Gotta go to work. Here's hoping for a great title match


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

Cena's face


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

lol @ Cena's reaction to this promo.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

i love this


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2016)

Cena is like a old dad


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all right guys enjoy Raw.
> 
> Gotta go to work. Here's hoping for a great title match


Sorry to hear that. Missing the best part of raw.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2016)

Cena there to make sure enzo stays pg.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

NOT PG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Well New Day is out.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2016)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Such pandering.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

lol this segment.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha John Cena lmao.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2016)

John Cena stick in the mud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Man, gotta say. All the insults were lame.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

Was Woods breaking into the pokerap?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2016)

Best Segment of the Year.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

Best promo ever


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

Team Valor for life.

Yeah this shit honestly has been such a lit sequence. I love Cena as one of these stern as fuck NJPW dads lamenting the new gen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Welp the really want to show off the big men.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

How fucked up is Strauman that he's wrestled on live tv like 3 times in 3 months and can't even catch a dude doing a flying nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Heh, I find interesting that Bray went after Cena in that chaos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Damn they planned this well to waste time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

Good match once the high impact moves took off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

It was a standard multi-man tag match. They're pretty much never good unless it's a spot fest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Seth is on fire you guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, so Foley is pro-Steph going by that promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

The thing is that the crowd loves Seth so much more now. Like the minute he pops off one crazy aerial move they're going to cheer. He use to get people to be able to boo him after those move, when he beat Cena the dude was getting booed in White Ranger cosplay while hitting frog splashes. I really would be down for him and Owens to run it back for old times sake.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 18, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Foley is pro-Steph going by that promo.



I think it's supposed to be a feminism thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

This means Steph and Shane will have lesser TV time huh


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

Sasha's got Bayley in mind for the tag-team match


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)

Moose joined TNA


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 18, 2016)

Roman will be roid raging


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Title match already


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

and so the time has come


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

Damn good match so far.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHA FJUCK THIS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2016)

what?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2016)

wtf it just ends like that??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Seth champ again

Guess oh dude won't be watching draft tomorrow like he said?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

raw is continueing on the Network
fucking retards


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

they just announced Ambrose is still champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2016)

Excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2016)

yo wtf are they doing .

EDIT: Tomorrow should be really good. RAW's creative team is gonna have a lot of pressure lifted off of it with the cruiser weights on the show. It's a great idea too. Just let the wrestling tell the story.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 18, 2016)

looks like Seth is going to be the #1 pick


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

They get to tell the story they want with Ambrose never really losing the title and Seth being a heel rocking a less legitimate belt for the Raw brand. Something they can easily retcon later.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

So safe to assume roman is getting pinned Sunday??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Basic of how I'd run shit

Raw
Seth
Roman 
Finn
Cesaro
Sami Zayn
Nevile 
Jericho
Kalisto
Sin Cara
Austin Areis 
New Day
Enzo and Cass
Stroman 
Rowan
Rusev
The club

Since they are signing CWC guys i imagine they will be on nxt for some time until called up to raw. And im assuming they will sign guys like Rey Mysterio "don't know if hes a free agent" and im going to guess vets like Tajari and Brain Kendrick would just automatically be called up.

Smackdown
Dean
Cena
Styles
Bray
Luke Harper
Orton
Brock
Owens
Sheamus 
Apollo
Corbin
Ziggler
Miz
Ryder
Tidus
Sasha
Charlotte
Del Rio


You catch my drift. Raw is wwe title scene, tag titles, US and crusierwieghts. Smackdown is worldheavyweight, Int title and womens division.

I can't guess who would else be called up from nxt but id send majority to smackdown and any vets who aren't crusierweights...


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 19, 2016)

So they telegraphed that Seth will be #1 pick and Dean top Smackdown pick, and they'll be the starting champs for each brand. I'm assuming it goes Raw gets first pick, SD next two, then Raw gets three, SD two, etc.

Roman and Lesnar will probably slide down the draft list with the drugs and all and I think Orton will be way up there to hype his return, probably wind up on Smackdown. Cena stays on Raw because Shane wants to give other guys a chance, etc.

Anyway Bleacher Report put up the stupidest draft predictions and mine are basically the inverse. 

Really curious about the titles. If they're already adding another world title and a cruiserweight title, I imagine they'll stick with one tag title and one women's title for now and have the champs float between shows. That could change in the future but for now jumping from five to nine titles is too much. I do think they can sustain two tag titles but they're going to need to call up a bunch of ladies if they want two women's belts.

Anyway WWE finally has the roster to sustain a brand extension, just hopefully they get their booking shit together. The wrestling will be good anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2016)

I think the World Heavyweight should actually remain on the RAW brand. The problem, looking back as a matter of retrospect is that once Cena took the WWE title to RAW, and the WHC was moved to Smackdown, the latter was basically treated as the Intercontinental title of times past. Forcing the WHC to be in their "A" show, I think would force them to book it more considerately (one would hope), and of course they are going to pay attention to their namesake title in Smackdown.

On that same note, perhaps it would be better too to have the IC title on RAW and the U.S. title on Smackdown, like in times past?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

They have the roster to sustain this until injuries occur.

Hopefully they sign all the CWC guys and bring back a lot of vets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> So they telegraphed that Seth will be #1 pick and Dean top Smackdown pick, and they'll be the starting champs for each brand. I'm assuming it goes Raw gets first pick, SD next two, then Raw gets three, SD two, etc.
> 
> Roman and Lesnar will probably slide down the draft list with the drugs and all and I think Orton will be way up there to hype his return, probably wind up on Smackdown. Cena stays on Raw because Shane wants to give other guys a chance, etc.
> 
> ...



this actually threw out my draft ideas because what you said about shane and what him and bryan represents makes my list look stupid with guys like cena and orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

man this was fire smackdown gonna be lit again


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the World Heavyweight should actually remain on the RAW brand. The problem, looking back as a matter of retrospect is that once Cena took the WWE title to RAW, and the WHC was moved to Smackdown, the latter was basically treated as the Intercontinental title of times past. Forcing the WHC to be in their "A" show, I think would force them to book it more considerately (one would hope), and of course they are going to pay attention to their namesake title in Smackdown.
> 
> On that same note, perhaps it would be better too to have the IC title on RAW and the U.S. title on Smackdown, like in times past?


I think the problem was more that at each annual Draft, Raw would keep eating up more and more of the main event talent and Smackdown flat out lacked the star power to keep a world title credible. Plus within months of the draft WWE would keep undermining the brand split by having guys appear on both shows for no reason to the point where it was a muddy mess by the time the next draft came along. MITB kind of fucked it up too.They'll try hard to keep the shows distinct for the first few years but I'm sure it will eventually fizzle out again.

Anyway I would guess IC title on Raw and US on Smackdown, not that it really matters. Ryder is an obvious pick for Shane.


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

People keep saying watch em break up new day... How is that possible when they're champs???


But I fucking swear if they break up enzo n Cass.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope they keep the team breaking up to a minimum. Like none.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah there really isn't any team you can break up.

Only one I'd accept is The wyats. Rowan and stroman team up on one brand and bray and Luke go single careers in another brand.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Balor is either up tonight or at Battleground. I've been saying this since last week because he's not on NXT for the next 4 episodes.

You know I don't really think they can construct the rosters in a poor way that overly disadvantages any of the brands. 

Though on the real they shouldn't sign all the cruiserweights. I really have no faith in there ability to book that division. Unless Ward is allowed to do what he did in NXT then they'll. 

For starters the weight limit is way too low. The other issue is that dudes with mid-card and even mainevent potential get shoehorned. A cruiserweight belt basically means no Ospreay or Richochet until both are in their 30s.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Theyre doing a rematch tonight on smackdown for Dean vs Seth


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

I guess they're gonna try to push them as the top two guys in the company hard.

I also hope they don't break up New Day. I think the superstars would fall into the same hole they were in before taking on this concept. (Kofi doesn't get the push he deserves etc).


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

Break up the new day, Big-E has a good singles career ahead of him. Though I would like them to finish their fued with the wyatts, which makes me think they won't be split up in the draft. Enzo & Cass split up and we riot. I'd to see Luke Harper get a singles run and removing him won't break up the Wyatts

I wonder who is going to be brought up from NXT, I would love to see Joe on raw but with him being the champion it makes me think he will stay in development hell forever. Nakamura and Balor are pretty obvious, Nakamura for Raw to lead the cruiser weight division it make it known that its not all flippy shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Concern with making Big E a single star is that there's a ton of guys who are going to need to be pushed. Overall trend that we've seen so far is that many of the older talent, even the ones that look fresh, are taking the L to the new faces that need to get over. I think the same thing would happen to these guys, especially Kofi. Since they're hot right now maybe it's best to not break them up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> I hope they keep the team breaking up to a minimum. Like none.


Welp they've already split up The Dragons.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

Big-E going into a singles career would need to be timed well, to much upper midcard talent on the cusp of being main eventers.

Cena - he would be wasted on Raw, he needs to help put over smackdown or it will flounder

The shield - Keep them on Raw, they are the driving force of the company right now.

Owens - I can see him being the guy who takes the title off the Shield. Keep him on Raw.

Cesaro - Would be a great addition to Smackdown main event scene, maybe have him fued with Angle if Angle does indeed comeback. With the Angle Rub he could be a strong pick to win to win the Royal rumble.

Sami Zayn - Split him and owens up, let the match at battlegrounds be their last one. Maybe have him win the RR and have him challenge Owens for the title at WM. While that would be god tier, it might be a bit to early from him to enter the main event scene, a WM match does need to happen. Send him to smackdown.

Aj Styles - Considering it would very shocking if WWE didn't send Cena to Smackdown, AJ needs to go to continue the feud. Also he can be the face of smackdown.

Rusev - Keep him on a monster heel run, its making the US title look great, even if he isn't facing the most legitimate opponents. US title is traditionally home to smack down, so it makes sense they will put him on smackdown. By extension this means Zack Rider also to smackdown.

Enzo and Cass - Keep them together and on Raw, Raw has 3 hours and they can kill time super easy. They are over as fuck and I imagine they will get a hometown hero pop like CM punk gets in Chicago at battleground. Smart money is them staying on Raw.

Womens division - Its way to fragile right now, splitting it would kill it. Keep them on raw, even if it means smackdown will have no women's division.

Corbin - Keep him on raw, put him into the intercontinental title scene and build a monster run with him.

Miz - I imagine the US title will go on smackdown so the Miz is going to stay on raw, they could throw us for a loop and switch them.

The Uso - Forgot they still exist, keep them on Raw for when ever Joe is called up, would love to see the potential matchups.

Lesnar - If he is draft able, he will be the hardest person to place, my headcanon has him as the king of smackdown so that's where I'd like him to go.

Orton - Put him on Smackdown, give him one last title run so he can effectively start putting people over. He could stay on Raw or where ever Corbin goes because I'd love to see Corbin go all legend killer on Randy.

The New Day - Keep them on Raw, I feel they need to finish the feud with the Wyatts and breakup that way. Tag team titles have to be defended on both shows

The Wyatts - Keep them on Raw, luke harper can be drafted to smackdown.

Darren Young - Keep him on Raw, he is in the IC title scene, wouldn't make sense to move him to smackdown.

Everyone else, I don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

New Day needs at least another year before any of them can successfully transition out into being great single competitors. Although in my opinion, Xavier Woods has the most potential out of the three.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

How can new day be split up? They're tag champions.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Good point. They still have the belt lmao.

They could always vacate it, which would create a WWE esque cluster fuck .

I agree that they should stay together.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Cesaro says that he wants to go to Smackdown. 

That might be a good move given the constant L's


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

He'll thrive on Smackdown.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

Isn't there some old rule that with a stable that any 2 members of the group can defend a tag team title? You can't split the new day up 3 ways, so the two that end up on the same show can still defend the titles. Also I think the Tag team titles might float between brands so it is even less of a issue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Multiple sources have confirmed that earlier today, there was a fight between Sin Cara and Simon Gotch of the Vaudevillains backstage at Smackdown in Worcester, MA at catering. While PWInsider.com has not yet learned what sparked the altercation, we have confirmed that it did indeed take place.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

few minutes away


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

suprise suprise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

First pick is Seth Rollins.  No surprise.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose on Smackdown!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

SmackDown gets Dean.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

anyone think this is going too fast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Raw gets the female Flair then.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Charlotte on Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

AJ and Dean on Smackdown. Great so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenju said:


> anyone think this is going too fast



Probably got a match or two to show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, Balor to Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Finn Balor on Raw. Oh my fucking god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

This seems rather stupid from both GMs. Cena should've easily been first choice.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Finn Balor to RAW. Nice. 

AJ will definitively be top two or three on Smackdown. Awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Is tonight the night Vince gets Kass to Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

S-A-W-F-T.
SAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWFFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTT.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Haha oh shit WWE fighting hard for ratings bump. Scene doesn't leave tv.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Are they having a commercial and the match at the same time. What the fuck is this?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

How long they've been doing this shit for? This is revolutionary.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

No viewers lost .


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

who would have thought that not only is Cena the opener but not even in the Top 5


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Please don't let Cena be on Smackdown. Please don't let Cena be on Smackdown. Please don't let Cena bury my Smackdown superstars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Cena with the win and who gets picked next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

so I was right and wrong about the title match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Reigns goes to Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

So Roman v Seth gets run into the ground now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

And SmackDown gets Cena.   Well let the brand elevation begin.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Reigns a waste of a pick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

well good for Roman I suppose but man that's making smackdown look better to watch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Please don't let Cena be on Smackdown. Please don't let Cena be on Smackdown. Please don't let Cena bury my Smackdown superstars.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

hahaha eat shit Brock


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Got your wish Drag.

Balor v Seth is an interesting match too. Neville would be a good work rate guy there. He works both to perfection.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Heh, so Lesner gets to victimize the talents of Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Cena on Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

I didn't know Lesnar was even eligible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Orton to SmackDown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

SMACKDOWN LIT


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Lesnar also a waste of a pick. He has so many limited dates they should just have him as a special attraction. Which he is lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuck!! Smackdown is lit.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

New Day staying on Raw was a smart move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

so Smackdown gets Orton vs Cena times a billion.

Never mind Raw seems better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Good, New Day stays together a bit longer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

SMACKDOWN IS HEAVEN FOR ME


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

also Lesnar failed a second drug test so therefore that pick was retarded


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Geeze, Young and Ryder with the jobber treatment despite getting title chances.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Good picks except Lesnar. Interesting that Orton and Cena are on the same show. They're trying to really invest in Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Smackdown gets Orton vs Cena times a billion.
> 
> Never mind Raw seems better



The fact that this is so fucking true is so fucking regrettable. Unless since they're both basically old lions though they might just team a lot in trios.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also Lesnar failed a second drug test so therefore that pick was retarded



If Steph and Shane are battling for ratings then that pick was waste no matter what. Lesnar literally only shows up 7-8 times a year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Good picks except Lesnar. Interesting that Orton and Cena are on the same show. They're trying to really invest in Smackdown.



You know thinking about it they're positioning Smackdown to draw better live crowds on a consistent basis too. Like Ambrose and Cena are basically the top 2 live draws.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 19, 2016)

When I look really quick at Rusevs stupid tattoo it looks like his ring gear includes suspenders


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Are those Backlund chants I hear.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol if Ryback was in the company he would probalby have become a top heel .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

boo get Michael Cole out of that booth

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Balor going 6 after losing to Joe and Nak though


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know thinking about it they're positioning Smackdown to draw better live crowds on a consistent basis too. Like Ambrose and Cena are basically the top 2 live draws.



USA Network definitely not going to question Smackdown's value after this .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuck yes the Chickenwing Crossface.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Holy shit Darren made Miz submit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact that this is so fucking true is so fucking regrettable. Unless since they're both basically old lions though they might just team a lot in trios.



I don't mind a Orton vs Cena final match one day but you gotta keep these two away from each other for a while.




kurisu said:


> If Steph and Shane are battling for ratings then that pick was waste no matter what. Lesnar literally only shows up 7-8 times a year.



Yeah good point .  I just am saying that Brock technically can be held against wrestling in certain PPVs due to his failing tests.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Miz looking like shit right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

the ring work on smackdown 

lit emoji needed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Darren and Zack seem to have new found joy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> USA Network definitely not going to question Smackdown's value after this .



I mean they're the ones who basically mandated this by moving Smackdown from Syfy to USA. I think this actually really gives WWE more leverage in the next negotiation. They already had it but it's more now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdown > RAW so far. It can't just be all young stars. There has to be a balance, and Smackdown has that balance. Orton and Cena on the same show is overkill.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose honestly I think any Cena/Orton feud would be white noise. Like I'd just look at it as the filler it is. Like just how horrible it is in terms of overdone peaked during the unification. Orton just getting absolutely fucking pissed at RR, or whatever PPV they worked where he did the turnbuckle DDT.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Smackdown > RAW so far. It can't just be all young stars. There has to be a balance, and Smackdown has that balance. Orton and Cena on the same show is overkill.



They're leveraging the fact that Raw is a draw itself and well people really do actually like Rollins. If they actually cashed in on a Rollins/Reigns double turn they would be in such a prime position. They'd have the true #1 face and true #1 heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Dean Ambrose honestly I think any Cena/Orton feud would be white noise. Like I'd just look at it as the filler it is. Like just how horrible it is in terms of overdone peaked during the unification. Orton just getting absolutely fucking pissed at RR, or whatever PPV they worked where he did the turnbuckle DDT.



True but I'm saying Cena seems like he's getting closer to leaving the company to go venture into entertainment. Orton vs Cena is ok if it's only done ONE more time as a farewell feud.  Otherwise don't have them feud.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn RAW needs some more people lol. I have confidence though that they've thought very carefully about this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

raw gonna have seth, finn, crusierweights

people overreacting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

So if cruiserweights are at Raw, the Women's division is Smackdown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Also, if NXT talent is eligible. Then Joe, Nakamura, and Asuka should definitely be picked before the night is over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, going by commentary the Wyatt family will be drafted separately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Raul good sir I love your commentary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

This match is trash. Even with the theatrics.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Booking makes sense for this match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So if cruiserweights are at Raw, the Women's division is Smackdown?





well since the womens champion was drafted to raw its hard to tell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> well since the womens champion was drafted to raw its hard to tell



Then what the hell does Smackdown get?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then what the hell does Smackdown get?


cena 
orton 
styles

phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

and raw needs the most anyways with three hours


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Whoa, Kane vs KO.

Nvm.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Zayne and Owens still feuding even on the main roster?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> cena
> orton
> styles
> 
> ...



That's.......nothing. I mean those guys are great but

Raw has tag champs, women's champ , and cruserweight?


Either they are setting up Smackdown to fail, or the WWE title means more than those titles put together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Well had to make Kane look strong for some reason.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol thank you sammy for not having to see this match lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I'm saying Cena seems like he's getting closer to leaving the company to go venture into entertainment. Orton vs Cena is ok if it's only done ONE more time as a farewell feud.  Otherwise don't have them feud.



Sorry I meant to include the part where I include I agree about the farewell tour match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Kane lookin stronk in 2016. Never learn WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Ok glad that was quick and short to the point


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Bray Wyatt on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Heh, Wyatt to SmackDown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's.......nothing. I mean those guys are great but
> 
> Raw has tag champs, women's champ , and cruserweight?
> 
> ...


watch your mouth prick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Sorry I meant to include the part where I include I agree about the farewell tour match.


It's cool man. I get the whole thing about Orton and Cena. 

AJ vs Orton should be a treat though


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Raw took both Sasha and Charlotte. What the fuck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Sasha Banks should have gone before Charlotte just fucking stop. You already fucked up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Wyatt on the same brand as Dean and Cena. Poor guy.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky will shine on Smackdown. Not being overshadowed by the other two horsewomen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> watch your mouth prick



Why?

cause smackdown is unbalanced as fuck?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesus christ this is so fucking terrible. Pick Asuka or Nia Jax, nothing against Becky but she's clearly 3rd kayfabe wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Lynch on Smackdown so she can never win the title. Got it.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

>2016
>Chris Jericho still a thing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao i thought chris was gonna go on break. makes sense. a vet on the show to work with younger talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Heh, so Jericho to Raw.  Might as well add a veteran.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

>Jeridad



Whew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2016)

Jericho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

nerds in here getting heated over a fake draft


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Please let Smackdown have a Light Heavyweight belt and let Dean get the real belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nerds in here getting heated over a fake draft


you're the one acting butthurt though 

I just am pointing out the flaws of this draft


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

So what the fuck happened. Is Paige not even in the title scene anymore?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're the one acting butthurt though
> 
> I just am pointing out the flaws of this draft



Not like you're necessarily wrong either. It's kinda funny considering how much Drag was buried if Ambrose lost the title

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Sauce said:


> So what the fuck happened. Is Paige not even in the title scene anymore?



Her titty pics got in trouble I think.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Sauce said:


> So what the fuck happened. Is Paige not even in the title scene anymore?



Paige has like 4 bullshit rollup wins on Charlotte in her last 7 Raws or some really fucked up stat like that... or maybe it happened twice and feels like it happens too much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're the one acting butthurt though
> 
> I just am pointing out the flaws of this draft



cena >dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not like you're necessarily wrong either. It's kinda funny considering how much Drag was buried if Ambrose lost the title



Well I mean the only title Smackdown has is the WWE title and even then not sure if it's going to stay there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> cena >dean



and so far Raw > Smackdown your point ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> cena >dean



Dude you were the one saying the idea of a brand split was stupid and then you go for the fruit that's not even hanging on a low branch it's on the ground


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

if wwe copied tna's ideas for the x division i would not lose respect for them lol.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

So are they legit doing 2-3 min rushed matches just because of the draft. Isn't this going to hurt their superstars?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Holy shit that ending sequence was cringy as hell.  So much botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

ok I see it.

US title and IC title on Smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and so far Raw > Smackdown your point ?





hell nah


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol, so the get both Rusev and Lana.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

dog raw got every title


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Rather Smackdown have the IC title. US title is shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Stephanie sounds like the cookie monster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> if wwe copied tna's ideas for the x division i would not lose respect for them lol.



Neither would I. 

KO and Sami really going to fight forever, oh and Sami went before him so there's the storyline that Gr8Destroyer was saying. 

Smackdown gets Baron Corbin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

ok now Smackdown is losing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

That's tough...Enzo and Cass.

That means that Smackdown gets the workrate teams. AA to SD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, so Enzo and Kass are staying together for the time being and are on Raw.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdown should get Cesaro asap.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Goodmove n


SoulTaker said:


> Neither would I.
> 
> KO and Sami really going to fight forever, oh and Sami went before him so there's the storyline that Gr8Destroyer was saying.
> 
> Smackdown gets Baron Corbin



Maybe it's not a bad idea to keep all the divas on one show  .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Pretty good kayfabe positioning for Joe and Nak when you think about it. Balor at 6 kind of ups them, moreso Joe because he beat Demon Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

yeah Smackdown is totally weak as fuck in the tag team and women's divisions.

Way to bring competition Vince


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Goodmove n
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not a bad idea to keep all the divas on one show  .



I mean if they stack Smackdown with Asuka and Bailey then it's fine. But if you're kayfabe positioning Becky Lynch to be your number 1 diva then you're fucking up because you cut her off at the knees already.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 19, 2016)

Smack down drafting Corbin that high? In what world does that happen?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah Smackdown is totally weak as fuck in the tag team and women's divisions.
> 
> Way to bring competition Vince



Fully believe SD will get NXT tag teams. 

AA is on their way up. The Revival could be up too, if they bring the NXT titles up there with them too? Tag tourney have them lose the final, you're not really burying NXT either by doing that.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Cesaro is gonna be on Smackdown I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Fully believe SD will get NXT tag teams.
> 
> AA is on their way up. The Revival could be up too, if they bring the NXT titles up there with them too? Tag tourney have them lose the final, you're not really burying NXT either by doing that.



but that's NXT titles, they're not going to destroy that show. HHH won't allow it.

Those guys are good workers but casuals don't give a shit about good workrate. If that's the answer for good ratings, expect to see some horrible ratings while Raw gets it's good numbers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

US title at Raw
Tag team titles at Raw
Women's title at Raw
possible WWE title at Raw



Can we just go back to normal Raw and smackdown times?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's NXT titles, they're not going to destroy that show. HHH won't allow it.
> 
> Those guys are good workers but casuals don't give a shit about good workrate. If that's the answer for good ratings, expect to see some horrible ratings while Raw gets it's good numbers.



That's not what I'm saying though. Look if you draft the NXT tag champions then have them lose to an NXT team like AA in a tournament for the Smackdown tag titles you don't undermine either title or team. There isn't really any viable team to draft other than the NXT teams, especially if you're going to try to have each show with their own belts.

The Dudleyz and Usos are basically the only tag teams left that aren't from NXT. Maybe you let one of the NXT run through them. 

The point though is to use the star power of Cena/Orton to put eyes on those teams. The tag division has 3.5 draws of varying degrees. The Usos being a half.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

the draft isnt even over stfu dean


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 19, 2016)

Rumor is shinsuke, American Alpha, and Bailey are 3 of the remaining 5 nxt picks.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

Lame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Hmm, Jericho going over and commentary putting his age over.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol no extended promos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not what I'm saying though. Look if you draft the NXT tag champions then have them lose to an NXT team like AA in a tournament for the Smackdown tag titles you don't undermine either title or team. There isn't really any viable team to draft other than the NXT teams, especially if you're going to try to have each show with their own belts.
> 
> The Dudleyz and Usos are basically the only tag teams left that aren't from NXT. Maybe you let one of the NXT run through them.
> 
> The point though is to use the star power of Cena/Orton to put eyes on those teams. The tag division has 3.5 draws of varying degrees. The Usos being a half.



I guess that's true.

Relying on Cena and Orton to put eyes on the younger guys hasn't really panned out before. 

The thing is you're relying on people to catch on them the way New Day or Enzo and Cass have. That's taking a big risk that may or may not pay off.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm seeing people are legit overreacting on the gap between the drafts


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

As long as Cesaro goes to Smackdown he's got a shot. Obviously this Jeridad thing was terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> the draft isnt even over stfu dean



Well I actually was hoping Smackdown got a fair shake but you're just in your dreams jerking to Orton vs Cena for billionth time so you wouldn't get why I'm upset


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I'm seeing people are legit overreacting on the gap between the drafts



Prob because the last few picks were kinda eh. Causing anxiety lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Rumor is shinsuke, American Alpha, and Bailey are 3 of the remaining 5 nxt picks.



Seems early though? Nak kind of seemed destined to beat Joe. Not sure I'm ready for him to leave NXT until I see the Brooklyn crowd sing his theme song and see how it looks in a huge arena. I'd be down.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Bailey needs to be on Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Balor Club lel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

I just want a fair balanced Raw and Smackdown . What's wrong with wanting both shows to succeed?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao the broke up the club. wtf!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

was it because they couldn't get the trade mark .


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

American Alpha.
Fuck Yes!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Heh, so American Alpha are on SD.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

And Big Show on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

If Raw starts punting picks it really will make this draft better. 

 Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Chad and Gable huh?

all right finally


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

DZ on Smackdown. I dig it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow the way they put Ziggler over actually makes it seem like he won't just feud with the Miz forever.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Nya Jax on Raw. What the fuck. Raw has all the good women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2016)

Nia Jax on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah they fucked that up. Nia should be on Smackdown or they have metrics on Bailey that make them not think it matters at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Chad and Gable huh?
> 
> all right finally





nope shut up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

If Shinsuke and Bailey are on Smackdown I'll chill down


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Bailey is SD's only hope for women.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Bailey is SD's only hope for women.



Thinking it's pretty telegraphed she's going to be there. If she is and she gets enough loud pops then she's getting the rocket push.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And Big Show on Raw.



I thought this said Big Shit for a second.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

yeah this 3 for 2 picks thing is killing them


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

im guessing old vets will be announced on the network


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

I really hope they don't put Vaudevillains on Smackdown and think that's good enough. Idk if this is a new episode of this Queen of the South show but they can't go too far over. Only 30 more minutes. It's fucked but the matches really are wasting time. I get why they need them would have been fine with 3 10 minute matches for the whole show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nope shut up



Fine


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

RAW will probably get beefed up massively during the network draft lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Got your wish Drag.
> 
> Balor v Seth is an interesting match too. Neville would be a good work rate guy there. He works both to perfection.



This is happening on Raw a bunch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuck. Cesaro is a midcarder forever.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

At least Cesaro is away from Cena.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

lol wtf


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn I think Alberto would have been better on RAW. There's too much hot talent on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Cesaro vs Rusev for US title please.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Sheamus and Ziggler on different shows is amazing. That might the only matchup worse than Cena/Orton.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah, so Smackdown live is only two hours.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol why u lyin Cole .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Tuesday night is so competitive I wish USA would put Mr.Robot on after Smackdown would help both shows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdown gonna have to rely on Cena vs Orton for most of the year


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really hope they don't put Vaudevillains on Smackdown and think that's good enough. Idk if this is a new episode of this Queen of the South show but they can't go too far over. Only 30 more minutes. It's fucked but the matches really are wasting time. I get why they need them would have been fine with 3 10 minute matches for the whole show.




you're not thinking of those people who paid to see matches live


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown gonna have to rely on Cena vs Orton for most of the year


 stop man

styles is obviously gonna be the face of smackdown when its all set n done


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn I don't have a good feeling about the club tag team on smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> stop man
> 
> styles is obviously gonna be the face of smackdown when its all set n done



I get that but still man , to think there's nothing wrong with Smackdown's roster is just being  so out of touch.


Be real , doesn't this Smackdown roster feel super thin?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol they told Booker to be serious on the network I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn I don't have a good feeling about the club tag team on smackdown.




considering they're on raw.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown gonna have to rely on Cena vs Orton for most of the year



I'm not sure you can really paint it like that. At the top it's Cena/Orton and then Ambrose/AJ who are positioned pretty similarly. AJ and Bray are the only two main-event type heels. Orton will start face. 

Rollins and Reigns
KO and Zayn

Rusev

Those are their actual guys isn't it?



WhatADrag said:


> you're not thinking of those people who paid to see matches live



Giving them Gallows/Cena isn't really treating them either. I mean atleast they could have put Anderson in there. This card was like sub-houseshow level.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks like Big Show is gonna be face on RAW.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> considering they're on raw.......



lmao mixed it up. I meant on raw and away from aj.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

So are they gonna do another Draw ending or will Seth finally win it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

When the USA Network promotes WWE heavily it's usually Orton and Cena. Reigns just started getting his commercials and even then he's in a really piss poor position to get them right now. Idk it's not that thin and even when Orton wasn't getting the big push he was still doing his poses in that ad that ran for months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get that but still man , to think there's nothing wrong with Smackdown's roster is just being  so out of touch.
> 
> 
> Be real , doesn't this Smackdown roster feel super thin?


it seems like it right now but im just saying the draft isnt even over


we dont know the rest of the nxt guys coming up
and the vets coming back

i don't know how styles, orton, cena, wyatt, and dean is horrible for a two hour show. especially since cena and orton are big time draws for casuals if you like them or not. 

one little neg i agree with is cesaro and sami could have been on smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not sure you can really paint it like that. At the top it's Cena/Orton and then Ambrose/AJ who are positioned pretty similarly. AJ and Bray are the only two main-event type heels. Orton will start face.
> 
> Rollins and Reigns
> KO and Zayn
> ...




I mean it just feels like Smackdown got so few wrestlers that I'm worried the matches will wear out fast.

but I can see that structure pretty well.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn Seth's killing him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> it seems like it right now but im just saying the draft isnt even over
> 
> 
> we dont know the rest of the nxt guys coming up
> ...



Yeah true. My bad dude I'm just worried cause I wanted to see Smackdown more


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah I'm not too upset by the overall outcome of the main event/mid card scenes here. I think that Smackdown is really going to need someone to step up in the mid card but they brought themselves time with established dudes like Orton/Cena. It's not a bad way to do it.

I think the other thing here is that there are dudes who might rise up/should rise up on Smackdown if they go there. Apollo Crews might be able to actually develop if he's on Smackdown, Breeze needs camera time to get over, if Smackdown gets Nakamura then that completely shifts the dynamic as well doesn't it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

The other thing to consider is the long term planning here. They want to make Cena's next two title wins into big ass draws, they can be. It's easier if he's the true lineal champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I'm not too upset by the overall outcome of the main event/mid card scenes here. I think that Smackdown is really going to need someone to step up in the mid card but they brought themselves time with established dudes like Orton/Cena. It's not a bad way to do it.
> 
> I think the other thing here is that there are dudes who might rise up/should rise up on Smackdown if they go there. Apollo Crews might be able to actually develop if he's on Smackdown, Breeze needs camera time to get over, if Smackdown gets Nakamura then that completely shifts the dynamic as well doesn't it?



That's why I'm hoping Nakamura and Bailey get to be on Smackdown. I feel that could get me excited for this show.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

SWAG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

double count out huh?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow no dirty finishes?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

I really don't think that Nak is getting drafted though. I think he's a pick up later on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

I think this is going to be the first time I actually actively root for Dean to win. I just hope his little sister offense is enough


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

So dean beats Seth clean?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this is going to be the first time I actually actively root for Dean to win. I just hope his little sister offense is enough



 dammit I'll give you a 3.5/5 for that joke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

damn i need a link


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this is going to be the first time I actually actively root for Dean to win. I just hope his little sister offense is enough



I JUST HOPE SETH IS READY TO GET PINNED TWICE IN ONE WEEK BY 

TEH CHAMP


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

I think Ambrose might hold the title for a while lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Ambrose losing the title at Battleground to Reigns


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao this video made me lol.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow Neville looks good with that facial hair


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Wow Neville looks good with that facial hair



I think he's going the be the new Ziggler.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm still angry about Jeridad getting a clean win over Cesaro, what a way to bury Cesaro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Lita is honestly so fucking fine.

Golden Truth for Raw. Yay. Now break up Breezango.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Golden Truth on RAW now. lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Raw gets Golden truth


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

American Alpha going to fucking work circles around the Usos. Public Enemy level cruiserweights.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Kane is actually a good pick. Lots of DB/Kane moments to be had.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

RAW has Paige


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Paige going to Raw .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol alberto and his girl on different shows.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Paige and Del Rio on different shows 

Sasha and Paige are the work rate girls for Raw so far. Nia Jax needs a new finisher.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Heel Natty works because it takes advantage of her granny face and the fact that she's supremely unlikable when she opens her mouth.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Natalya about to slap the hell out of this guy.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean about to defend his title 3 times in one week what a champ


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Cesaro, "I'd probably be a better fit for Smackdown." WTF!


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

I feel sad for Cesaro


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Cesaro mad as fuck he's on Raw. Really really pissed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Yo Jo-Jo was lost as fuck and not sure if she should just take the mic away.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

CESARO SHOOTING


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

would have been fun to have Cesaro in the title picture


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly can't believe he lost it and just did that. Completely buried Raw.

Fucking glorious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly can't believe he lost it and just did that. Completely buried Raw.
> 
> Fucking glorious.



What did he say?

I'm trying to regain the link


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Fuck, i just realised Cesaro cant get that Intercontinental title reign


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Man he was legit pissed


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Making Darren Young great again has a future.

Raw is going to have cruiserweights but lets put him on Smackdown. Something is fishy there.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

so they did separate Lucha Dragons


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What did he say?
> 
> I'm trying to regain the link



Basically he didn't want to be on a show that didn't focus on wrestling. He didn't want to be on the show where Steph/Foley would be the focus and not the guys in the ring. He was mad he was even asked about them.

Jack Swagger 

American Alpha is really going to be given very little competition.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

hm Naomi has potential.

What was there only 3 NXT picks? wth


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Del Rio trying to suppress his feels about less time smashing Paige.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Booker T being real as fuck and saying fans hate Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Basically he didn't want to be on a show that didn't focus on wrestling. He didn't want to be on the show where Steph/Foley would be the focus and not the guys in the ring. He was mad he was even asked about them.
> 
> Jack Swagger
> 
> American Alpha is really going to be given very little competition.




Oh damn.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Usos underrated imo, they just need to wipe off that stink


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Wwe fucking people happiness


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Bob Backlund's craziness has Darren Young pretending to be straight again.



Kenju said:


> Usos underrated imo, they just need to whip off that stink



Reigns clears the top rope easier than them. Just can't call them underrated in the slightest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

You can tell a lot of guys are mad they still at raw because this means mid card for life


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Bob Backlund yo. I fucking knew this Make Darren great again shit was going to be fucking awesome. 

The constant tendency to relapse into barbarianism.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

I won't believe Dean is being pushed like this 

AJ, Cena, Orton, one of you guys better beat him at SS. I will not fall for this sorcery


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You can tell a lot of guys they still at raw because this means mid card for life



Yeah like Titus was really fucked up about it. 

Surprised Dudleyz didn't get to Smackdown.

Ryder's new entrance music sucks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Alexa Bliss coming full circle and going back to the blue.



SoulTaker said:


> I think the other thing here is that there are dudes who might rise up/should rise up on Smackdown if they go there. Apollo Crews might be able to actually develop if he's on Smackdown, Breeze needs camera time to get over, if Smackdown gets Nakamura then that completely shifts the dynamic as well doesn't it?



Yeah this is looking good. I don't think Crews will be ready for a midcard run immediately but in a month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

What is it about Crews that you guys like?

I mean he's athletic but he seems just like another generic big guy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Smack down got to many faces


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What is it about Crews that you guys like?
> 
> I mean he's athletic but he seems just like another generic big guy



He's overrated. He's an absolutely dynamic talent with a top notch look, great inviting smile, but no personality and not enough spots. He should be in NXT, but maybe he can develop on Smackdown and be what we thought he could be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

Is it just me or am I the only one cringing at ESPN reporting the WWE draft?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

I think they should have put Apollo on RAW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Looking at the grand scheme

Smack down looking good tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's overrated. He's an absolutely dynamic talent with a top notch look, great inviting smile, but no personality and not enough spots. He should be in NXT, but maybe he can develop on Smackdown and be what we thought he could be.


I see. I  only have seen a bit of his matches and they just seem, well , above average.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

Wyatts seperated indeed


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I think they should have put Apollo on RAW.



Maybe... I mean for as long as he needs to get ready but I think the thought process is that he you need to talk more on Raw then you presumably will have to on Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Breezango!?!?!?! FUCCCCCCCKCKCKCKCKCKCCKCKCKCKCKCCKCKCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Maybe... I mean for as long as he needs to get ready but I think the thought process is that he you need to talk more on Raw then you presumably will have to on Smackdown.



True. Forgot he spoke and closed his eyes in that Big Show segment  .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah you put Bo on Raw because as a heel his talking is his best asset. Him and Foley will mesh.

Eva Marie....NXT pick is Eva Marie...

She still sucks but she let Asuka hit her a bunch.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

YES ID ON"T HAVE TO WATCH THE VAUDEVILLAINS

THANK YOU    .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol Vaudevillains are the most Smackdown heel team that was ever a Smackdown heel team


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lol they put Kane on Smackdown for more DB segments.

Honestly that might be the best thing going forward lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm thinking Authors of Pain are going to be fast tracked immediately because Smackdown really has nothing right now. Dudleyz should have gone there. 

Enzo and Cass/ The Club/ New Day/ leftover Wyatts was good enough.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol they put Kane on Smackdown for more DB segments.
> 
> Honestly that might be the best thing going forward lmao.



Him and Shane have a history too though. Plenty of good nostalgia segments. Just treat Kane like an NJPW dad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Eva with that magnet heat >>>


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Him and Shane have a history too though. Plenty of good nostalgia segments. Just treat Kane like an NJPW dad.



lmao this is about to be lit

literally .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

DB and Shane are honestly such a good team. Their dynamic works as face partners and would work as enemies too.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

It's funny af that people are pissed to be on RAW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Eva with that magnet heat >>>



I guess this is true. Hopefully they put her with Breezango and try to run back MNM.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> It's funny af that people are pissed to be on RAW.



People want to be on Orton and Cena's show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmaooooo that was funny af.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Ah they will probably keep Bray with Rowan...and possibly put someone else in as the third person. Interesting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Mojo Rawley........

So Hype Bros. Waste of a fucking NXT pick.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

WOOO CARMELA


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Carmella goes to Smackdown... I'm not mad they're going to rebuild the NXT women's division but the entire line of logic just seems like you're betting the farm on Becky.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao why is mick so red .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

Balor/ Sheamus/ Cesaro/ Jericho/ Zayn/Owens/ Neville/ Rusev

That's the mid-card give or take?

Corey Graves needs to be up there with Ranallo.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

silly that they didnt seperate Zayn and Owens


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Balor/ Sheamus/ Cesaro/ Jericho/ Zayn/Owens/ Neville
> 
> That's the mid-card give or take?
> 
> Corey Graves needs to be up there with Ranallo.


nah Finn was picked in the first round and their pick.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 19, 2016)

did  Dudleys get picked yet?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

lmao heath is the javale mcgee of wwe.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

Kenju said:


> did  Dudleys get picked yet?



I think they on RAW.

Can be utilized in and outside the Tag division.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

My favorite brand is smack down.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2016)

The NXT drafts were shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

They should change up the wrestling format for RAW just to shake it up. I think that might help it stay as the hot show.

lmao why did they keep Joe in NXT .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

How do you draft Joe when hes nxt champion


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

Dog they low key called up the women on smack down to be fucked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)

I think the draft was decent. Some changes will have to be made in the long run for RAW's sake, but I think they might be actually able to work this out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nah Finn was picked in the first round and their pick.



He's still basically the Dean Ambrose role then, pretty much regardless if he's face or heel.



Raiden said:


> I think the draft was decent. Some changes will have to be made in the long run for RAW's sake, but I think they might be actually able to work this out.



I think after Brooklyn we'll see more call ups. Smackdown is too thin at tag team that division can't sustain itself in that form for too long. Usos and AA are going to run out of other teams if its just inevitable Hype Bros, Vaudevillain, Ascension, and Breezango. The Revival would be the best suited as the heel team in this division regardless if you're a casual or not. 

They need Bailey.

The cruiserweight signings seem like they'd be for NXT and for the main. They may fast track Almas/La Sombra but Ibushi seems like he'd go to NXT.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 19, 2016)

This Draft didn't make a lot of sense to me.

The 2002 draft made both brands more balanced.

Both the brands had a world title, midcard belt and tag titles.

The Women's division was exclusive to RAW and cruiser wieghts were on Smackdown.

RAW is once again top heavy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2016)

If Finn in a dean role... Then main eventing and being champ sounds lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> This Draft didn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> The 2002 draft made both brands more balanced.
> 
> ...


Who's to say smack down won't get a tag title and divas title..

They didn't make a lot of shit clear. People are just assuming


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> This Draft didn't make a lot of sense to me.
> 
> The 2002 draft made both brands more balanced.
> 
> ...



Isn't Smackdown top heavy?

I like a bunch of guys on Raw but none of them are known to be especially strong draws except for Brock.



WhatADrag said:


> If Finn in a dean role... Then main eventing and being champ sounds lit.



The Dean role as in the upper mid card/ utility main eventer. I think he could be a world champ on this roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who's to say smack down won't get a tag title and divas title..
> 
> They didn't make a lot of shit clear. People are just assuming



They have to be doing these things otherwise it makes zero sense to even draft women.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

you mean the former Dean role 
Smackdown is the Asylum's homebase now

no more Roman and Seth to steal the spotlight
no more Steph to  bury him

its lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They have to be doing these things otherwise it makes zero sense to even draft women.


Exactly smackdown got Becky and some nxt women. Unless like I said they were just called they're to be fuck toys for the guys there is no reason for them.

Everybody is asking questions and demanding certain shit out of a two hour show that was just mainly focused on who goes where.

This isn't Netflix where u get every episode and movement at once. Obviously everything can lead to summerslam and their own individual ppvs for this these missing tittles.


But I'm not going to say wwe didn't fuck up some considering its been reported they made decisions today but questioning everything at once is too much


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2016)

Smackdown probably getting the lower tier WWE title


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I think the problem was more that at each annual Draft, Raw would keep eating up more and more of the main event talent and Smackdown flat out lacked the star power to keep a world title credible. Plus within months of the draft WWE would keep undermining the brand split by having guys appear on both shows for no reason to the point where it was a muddy mess by the time the next draft came along. MITB kind of fucked it up too.They'll try hard to keep the shows distinct for the first few years but I'm sure it will eventually fizzle out again.
> 
> Anyway I would guess IC title on Raw and US on Smackdown, not that it really matters. Ryder is an obvious pick for Shane.



That seems to be what they are setting up now. Smackdown and RAW, like in 2003, looking at this roster had even numbers. Around 45 to each brand. Yet the rules right now would have RAW with more talent than Smackdown, this also puts it in the disadvantage in the long-term in that is has an hour less of programming, and almost immediately brings to light the issue regarding what eventually happened to the brand split over time the first time they had it.

I'm sure they probably do it themselves, but eh, I know it's not so simple as this, separate the male talent into three classes: Main Event, Upper-Mid, and Midcard.

You want to have a greater number of midcarders than upper-mid, and more upper-mids than main eventers.

1 Figurehead
4 Main Event Face 4 Main Event Heel
5 heel Upper-mid, 5 face Upper-mid
15 heel midcard, 15 face midcard

and at least 5 dedicated tag teams to a brand.

45 members, at minimum, I'd say 35.

Either have the women's division on both shows, or have eh...I dunno, 8 or 9 to a brand?

This requires a lot of hiring too of course...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

Aren't they signing cwc guys and vets though? We keep forgetting this.



There is a lot of pros and cons about this draft. I wasnt cool on the split since day 1 but this could work.

Also on the grand scheme of my research over the internet  on which brands fans think are the best. Its pretty even.

I see someone bash raw then someone compliment smack down abd vice versa.

This actually a good thing IMO. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

SD's weakness is the midcard. Theyre going to really have to do some building for Crews, Dolph, Baron and Del Rio


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> SD's weakness is the midcard. Theyre going to really have to do some building for Crews, Dolph, Baron and Del Rio


Of course.

Isn't that what the purpose of this entire draft? Guys who did nothing finally get specific spots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

New announce teams named.

Corey graves getting shine.

Nice


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

RAW: Graves, Saxton, Cole
Smackdown: Mauro, JBL & Otunga


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

No king oh shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

Its not like its going to be hard to create mid cards. People are acting like mid cards is in the same league as creating a guy as the face of the company with the "oh man there mid cards are weak this is bad" as if mid cards aren't always replaceable.

Honestly the guys that were called to smack down as mid carders will do fine for the fact of they all get their own shine now. Corbin Apollo ziggler and Del Rio have been floating around the roster these past few months.


I feel like smack down won. Raw has Finn Baylor. But everyone else on the roster we've seen wrestle each other already. Unless they do some major changes with turns and guys moving up, its honestly the same old shit. While smack down will have new match ups left and right with american alpha mojo  and all the ladies being called up. They have the big drawing names of the company. Styles and Wyatt will finally be top stars on their brand. And even though the mid card is ify at the moment its not hard to form a foundation for that.

And of course its only two hours so that means there is no time for the filler bull shit its just straight forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2016)

Very unbalanced. RAW is basically midcard + Seth and Roman. And Smackdown is top card + low card. So far it's not looking good for either brand. Putting three divisions into one brand is also lame. Women and tag teams on Smackdown will look foolish fighting for nothing.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm thinking/hoping they held off on drafting Bailey because they want to keep her debut as Sasha's partner at Battleground a surprise? Pretty sure she'll end up on Raw.

I don't think Smackdown roster can handle their own tag or women's titles, I think they'll have the champion float between shows.

There's more room for guys to move up into the Raw main event scene than the Smackdown one, I'm not getting why people aren't seeing this. Seth, Roman, part-time Brock...Owens is sort of a main event heel I guess...yeah, lots of room. Balor definitely getting a big push anyway, things looking bright for Sami Zayn too.

I like Raw's roster better - the tag and women divisions are way the hell better anyway - but it is lacking in fresh match-ups the way Smackdown is. Smackdown's main event scene looks good and set and the midcard will be just fine, however I feel bad for the handful of women who will just have to keep wrestling each other over and over again each week.

Uggggh, they are totally going to try a singles push for Strowman.

Obviously there will be more call-ups over the course of the year, just throwing up all the new NXT call-ups in a matter of a week or two just creates a clusterfuck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> RAW: Graves, Saxton, Cole
> Smackdown: Mauro, JBL & Otunga



Well Smackdown gets the best announcer the company has, that's a plus.


----------



## Legend (Jul 20, 2016)

Raw seems better imo


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

It's obvious that the draft was just a sampling at the same time it's easy to see the parts of this thing that don't work over the course of a year. They don't have enough in the women or tag of smackdown to be entertaining in those divisions for a long period of time. Again there's like 3-4 viable PPV matches and that's including the pre-show level match showcases like AA/Ascension or whatever. 



WhatADrag said:


> Aren't they signing cwc guys and vets though? We keep forgetting this.
> 
> There is a lot of pros and cons about this draft. I wasnt cool on the split since day 1 but this could work.
> 
> ...



We don't know this first thing to be true. Actually it's probably not because the idea that HHH is low balling vets because NXT has talent that can replace them is completely feasible. Mojo Rawley, the worst wrestler in the entire company, is on the main roster now.

There are 2 WWE guys in the CWC. There are maybe 3 guys from the tournament you could put on the main roster at the conclusion of the CWC. There's like 6-7 guys total in that field that are viable WWE type guys.

FYI Carmella is already with Cass and Alexa Bliss has been dating an NXT dude for like a year.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

Did Bailey get put on SD via network picks?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Did Bailey get put on SD via network picks?


Nope they didn't even call her up. She'll probably be Sasha's surprise partner at Battleground.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 20, 2016)

I know it's been said before but I figure Bayley wasn't drafted so she could be the mystery partner for Sasha and it can be a "surprise" although it feels really obvious right now.

Although I wonder if that means they will fight over which show Bayley appears on afterwards or if she just automatically goes to Raw since she teamed with Sasha.

And to that point, how do the call ups and new hires work with the brand split? Do they alternate brands or is it just "they are here and you accept it."


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nope they didn't even call her up. She'll probably be Sasha's surprise partner at Battleground.


I was thinking the same thing. We'll see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Here's why I'm not really sold on Bailey coming up at Battleground, that would kill NXT's women division. Like once you bring up Carmella you've basically left no heir apparent to Bailey. 

I think at this point Asuka is as viable as Bailey in that spot if you're trying to play a swerve. The dark horse would be Athena whose now Ember Moon or something though I guess she could part of the reason they let all the other girls come up. 

Everyone picked from NXT has guys/girls that can replace them or they have seen their stories finish. You let go of Balor's drawing power because you have a log jam with Aries/Roode/Naka/Joe and maybe even EY? At the same time it's basically 3 TNA guys and Joe which I guess is fine depending on what you get from Ibushi and La Sombra.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

I honestly think its Nikki


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I honestly think its Nikki



You know I thought about where she would go and I honestly think she's positioned for Smackdown. I'd be down for a Nikki/Bailey feud tbh. I think as long as you have Nikki really beat down Bailey and just sort of run back the Bailey/Sasha angle with Nikki being a much more hateable heel it works. With Cena on Smackdown it makes a lot of sense.

At the same time her partnering with Sasha doesn't necessarily mean she's stuck to going to Raw, and we don't know where she is in rehab. I'd probably have to pop out of respect and because the swivel.

Really think Carmella might need Enzo and Cass before she breaks out on her own.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Also of note is that New Day has moved past London and Kendrick for longest reign but they're still like 4 months out from getting Demolition's record. Thinking they probably lose to Enzo and Cass in Brooklyn. Finally those two get that moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Here's why I'm not really sold on Bailey coming up at Battleground, that would kill NXT's women division. Like once you bring up Carmella you've basically left no heir apparent to Bailey.
> 
> I think at this point Asuka is as viable as Bailey in that spot if you're trying to play a swerve. The dark horse would be Athena whose now Ember Moon or something though I guess she could part of the reason they let all the other girls come up.
> 
> Everyone picked from NXT has guys/girls that can replace them or they have seen their stories finish. You let go of Balor's drawing power because you have a log jam with Aries/Roode/Naka/Joe and maybe even EY? At the same time it's basically 3 TNA guys and Joe which I guess is fine depending on what you get from Ibushi and La Sombra.


Yeah I don't know why I ruled Asuka out in my head and dead set on Bailey. lol



SoulTaker said:


> Also of note is that New Day has moved past London and Kendrick for longest reign but they're still like 4 months out from getting Demolition's record. Thinking they probably lose to Enzo and Cass in Brooklyn. Finally those two get that moment.


Awww yeeeea!! New Day breaking dem records. I don't think they will break Demolition's record but we'll see.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2016)

hm..still not sold on this split, i'm worried. They struggled enough with a unified roster. However, if for Smackdown they can convince Heyman to take up an active role again, and keep Stephanie out of it. I'd definitely watch Smackdown again. He did a fantastic job in retrospect in building up new main event talent, and pushing established midcards to main event level.

The thing with the previous split is that the collapse of WCW and ECW had a huge surplus of talent of all levels. Unless TNA collapses, I'm just not so sure on this one.


----------



## EJ (Jul 20, 2016)

So I'm liking the draft right now. Has potential, but we will see in the next few months how they handle it.

The biggest problem was injuries and not everyone getting screentime. Hopefully they fix the issues that have carried this company for over five years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> hm..still not sold on this split, i'm worried. They struggled enough with a unified roster. However, if for Smackdown they can convince Heyman to take up an active role again, and keep Stephanie out of it. I'd definitely watch Smackdown again. He did a fantastic job in retrospect in building up new main event talent, and pushing established midcards to main event level.
> 
> The thing with the previous split is that the collapse of WCW and ECW had a huge surplus of talent of all levels. Unless TNA collapses, I'm just not so sure on this one.



I don't think Smackdown needs Heyman if Ward is still there and not moving to Raw. If Ward is on Smackdown it's debatably as good if not better than just having Heyman though I think having both would be extremely beneficial.

I agree with you but for different reasons. I think they spread the talent out in a pretty bad way, but at the same time there's a bunch of caveats. If they flip Rollins/Reigns alignments that's huge, then after the Brooklyn we'll see what these rosters are really supposed to look like.

They fucked up with the announce teams though. Graves should be with Ranallo. Saxton really shouldn't be present at all, Graves is going to eat his lunch like he used to in the NXT booth. 

This goes back to they Heyman thing but he actually said if he had the first pick in the draft he'd go with Graves.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm down for Nikki anything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I don't know why I ruled Asuka out in my head and dead set on Bailey. lol
> 
> 
> Awww yeeeea!! New Day breaking dem records. I don't think they will break Demolition's record but we'll see.



If it's Asuka or Bailey that means we know whose losing at Brooklyn. I do think it's Bailey's time to come up but I also think taking her out of Full Sail will cause rioting in the streets. I really want to see her on the main though, I want to see if it works. If they can develop one more girl to be a heel, like if we can get Alexa Bliss to just be better than Charlotte in ring. 

I mean the one thing to keep in mind is you can be drafted there but not stay there.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok, what we doing wit Kalisto?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

What the fuck

poor guy

Just dont let him talk anymore


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

He can talk better than most luchadors. Everyone was botching their shit last night. 

DY was acting like Backlund was drunk. Those backstage segments last night were a terrible idea from a management standpoint especially since they didn't tell the talent where they were going.

I feel so sorry for Cesaro. Dude has a good opportunity but he really hates the direction of Raw.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

KO, Sami, Cesaro, Jericho

Its still going to be the same rotation, so yeah hasnt changed much for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> KO, Sami, Cesaro, Jericho
> 
> Its still going to be the same rotation, so yeah hasnt changed much for him



Well this is what I was saying, Raw is basically still going to be a ton of 6-7 man rotation matches for these midcard belts. Balor is the utility main-eventer and that's if he can overcome dudes who are in front of him. I think Balor will get love from casuals but moderates/hardcores will get tired of him quick just start to hate him because he's slightly overrated. 

I still mark out for the Demon King Balor entrances but being real the dude basically always has the same good, just below great, match.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

Cesaro got the shit end of the stick, mid card for the foreseeable future, that loss the Jericho was the nail in the coffin. Has to be the biggest mistake in the entire draft, fuck you vince. I'm never going to be not mad about it.

Smackdown being top and bottom heavy was actually a good choice. Raw is a longer show, so it needs the midcard filler and people fighting to the top. The bottom guys of smackdown will benefit from all the star power running around, at least elevating them to midcard levels.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah i noticed that about Balor, it actually has the affect of making me like him more. I like guys that aren't perfect. Makes it more interesting to see how it's going to go for them. Unlike Seth and KO who just have it all, not too into them


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

I mean I don't see the reason to hate on him to be honest. Dude's title reign was one of the most defining aspects of NXT, he's arguably the first or second most synonymous guy with the brand with Sami Zayn. That said I think that the OP nature of the Demon King limit break and his inability to properly cut down/add to his move set hurts him a lot. 

The Nakamura match was one of his best because he employed more moves and targeting. I think that Balor is better as a heel anyway.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

i still need to watch that match
--
dat boi does look good in blue


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

I know you read Stroud but his opinion on the match was dog shit. Joe's promo was fucking fire, like one of the best promos of the entire year. But going back to Stroud this dummy was saying that Aries/Nak was better than Finn/Nak. So stupid. Like the Aries match was barely a 3 star match to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

Someone else as a face has to be moved up  to main event/upper mid card as a huge baby face for raw though.

It can't be just roman especially since everyone hates him. Before the draft you had cena and dean in the spot of that. Now they're gone and that leaves they're spots open.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone else as a face has to be moved up  to main event/upper mid card as a huge baby face for raw though.
> 
> It can't be just roman especially since everyone hates him. Before the draft you had cena and dean in the spot of that. Now they're gone and that leaves they're spots open.



I agree with this to a certain extent but I think the thing here is that Zayn/Owens are supposed to occupy the spot that Dean/Seth occupied after MitB when Seth won. Then Balor would be in the spot that Dean was in with his HHH feud where he was used as a pinch hit maineventer. I think the bet here is that one of Zayn/Balor/ maybe Neville will emerge as a legitimate face? I think it's clear that DY will end up as a heel and that Titus/Cesaro are in varying degrees of the dog house.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

Watching last weeks NXT now, nice opening promo package


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree with this to a certain extent but I think the thing here is that Zayn/Owens are supposed to occupy the spot that Dean/Seth occupied after MitB when Seth won. Then Balor would be in the spot that Dean was in with his HHH feud where he was used as a pinch hit maineventer. I think the bet here is that one of Zayn/Balor/ maybe Neville will emerge as a legitimate face? I think it's clear that DY will end up as a heel and that Titus/Cesaro are in varying degrees of the dog house.


I see zayn and Nevile going to the cruiserweight scene and being top faces of that division not the entire raw.. Unless the cruiserweight idea succeeds and becomes popular enough to have them be considered main event guys...


What makes you think Darren young will turn heel?

And its sad this is the perfect time for Cesaro n Titus to get their shine.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Watching last weeks NXT now, nice opening promo package



Can not stress enough how Joe's promo was a straight lituation. Like the dude got over everything he had to. It's crazy how easy he made it look too.


----------



## EJ (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL

@[S-A-F].

How badly do you think Chris Jericho beat this dude up?

3:55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 20, 2016)

Cesaro is the kind of guy who can look credible against anyone in the company, I would have booked him in a competitive feud with Lesnar/Cena. He can be a strong as you need him to be. I'd make him a gatekeeper and occassional chaser/winner of the championship. Always keep him in the upper tier as someone to be reckoned with. Kinda like Kurt Angle/Ken Shamrock.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

damn that Nakamura vs Balor match was dope as fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2016)

That pop for the crossface chickenwing though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Also of note is that New Day has moved past London and Kendrick for longest reign but they're still like 4 months out from getting Demolition's record. Thinking they probably lose to Enzo and Cass in Brooklyn. Finally those two get that moment.


Awww yeeeea!! New Day breaking dem records. I don't think they will break


Flow said:


> LOL
> 
> @[S-A-F].
> 
> ...


Rofl that part always gets me. Everything fades to black during Taker's entrance while Jericho gives that guy a beatdown.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2016)

After thinking about it RAW will probably have additional surprise members of the show in coming weeks. We haven't seen any old vets come back to WWE, and I think anyone the E can convince to return will float to that show.

I also wouldn't be surprised at all if WWE doesn't stick to the brand concept after six months...let's say when they get Smackdown's ratings back up and all is well with USA lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2016)

WWE getting sued for racism lol: 

Cesaro's comments were an actual shoot lmao: 

I hope they don't punish him. It's damn good that he spoke his mind.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2016)

Sheamus could end up getting back in the main event again with the way the RAW roster looks. Cesaro has a good chance too I I think.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

Eva Marie on Smackdown. 

The heat.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

Carmella on Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE getting sued for racism lol:
> 
> Cesaro's comments were an actual shoot lmao:
> 
> I hope they don't punish him. It's damn good that he spoke his mind.


I remember Rodney Mack and his Thuggin Buggin gimmick where he had the "white boy challenge".  not a PC time for WWE.

Poor Cesaro, is done if he did a shoot during the draft.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 20, 2016)

And they have Alexa Bliss on Smackdown. Smackdown got the baddest women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2016)

Not a shoot, WWE put up the Cesaro comments on their site on youtube


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I know you read Stroud but his opinion on the match was dog shit. Joe's promo was fucking fire, like one of the best promos of the entire year. But going back to Stroud this dummy was saying that Aries/Nak was better than Finn/Nak. So stupid. Like the Aries match was barely a 3 star match to me.


I agree with you completely.

Aries vs Nakamura was meh.

Finn vs Nakamura made me  just kick back and love every second of it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I see zayn and Nevile going to the cruiserweight scene and being top faces of that division not the entire raw.. Unless the cruiserweight idea succeeds and becomes popular enough to have them be considered main event guys...
> 
> 
> What makes you think Darren young will turn heel?
> ...



I'm pretty sure Zayn is over the weight limit they're purportedly going with. My position is that it should be 225 pounds and operate like NJPW's equivalent where yes it's the 3rd title but the disparity between it and the number 2 belt is just a bit more important without a low key burial needed. But even if Neville was there for the cruiserweight belt, which I don't think is the only reason you do realize that WCW let Malenko, Eddie, and Benoit run with the US title. They were putting Eddie against Flair on Nitro.

Neville will put on high quality tv matches with Seth and Balor. He's got as much dark horse potential to be something as anyone.

Bob Backlund. If it starts getting stale or they do something, idk pretty much all of my memories of Backlund the 90s on is him being a heel. It just seems like something they always go to.

They could have emerged but I don't think they buy into the glass ceiling being removed for them on Raw.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Not a shoot, WWE put up the Cesaro comments on their site on youtube



Cash in on a problem.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cash in on a problem.



Poor Cesaro man. I know I was frustrated about Dean , but Cesaro has been given shit and he's always been able to turn it to solid gold. I really hope they trade him to Smackdown . Even though Smackdown needs more heels


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm pretty sure Zayn is over the weight limit they're purportedly going with. My position is that it should be 225 pounds and operate like NJPW's equivalent where yes it's the 3rd title but the disparity between it and the number 2 belt is just a bit more important without a low key burial needed. But even if Neville was there for the cruiserweight belt, which I don't think is the only reason you do realize that WCW let Malenko, Eddie, and Benoit run with the US title. They were putting Eddie against Flair on Nitro.
> 
> Neville will put on high quality tv matches with Seth and Balor. He's got as much dark horse potential to be something as anyone.
> 
> ...



What weight limit they are probably going with are you talking about? I've legit heard nothing. I'm pretty sure sami is going to be in it. I can't think of anyone in the division on raw besides sin Cara Neville and sami as of right now so he's going to be needed.


And nah I can't see it. You can't use malenko and Eddie as examples since they're  rare and blows Neville out the park. Good matches with Finn and Seth won't mean shit.

I'm talking guys to fill  cena and deans spot. And that's for sure not going to be Neville.

The best option is Cesaro and the other is a toss up.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

i think theyre banking on Balor and Sami to get up there at some point

EDIT: they still have Roman


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2016)

lmao this swould be funny af if it were true: Brandon Ingram

cesaro booked late in the draft because he called raw the bad guy show lmao.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 20, 2016)

Meltzer reporting that Roman tested positive for Adderall

---


> *SMACKDOWN*
> 
> A babyface: Dean Ambrose (2), John Cena (7), Randy Orton (9)
> 
> ...


(from The Observer)

fucking lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Meltzer reporting that Roman tested positive for Adderall
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I missed it, but what is this measuring? these are the order they were drafted correct?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Meltzer reporting that Roman tested positive for Adderall
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Damn so marks can't make steroid jokes?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I missed it, but what is this measuring? these are the order they were drafted correct?



Nah its measuring the tiers of their heels and faces, they have no A- Heels and Faces(tho i say Bray can go in and out of that)


for instance Meltz has this for RAW


> *RAW*
> 
> A babyface: Roman Reigns (6), Brock Lesnar (8)
> 
> ...



but of course I think they can have

Show, Rusev should be lower imo

EDIT note: those are counting single males


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2016)

Broken matt wants to send Brother nero to his watery failure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2016)

Oh and am pretty sure nia jax will be sasha's partner


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2016)

Cwc is fire


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2016)

The 205 weight limit has been a thing for a while. It undermines the belt and amount of competitors it should really have.

If the CWC is supposed to crown the cruiserweight champ then it really should have been a Smackdown thing, especially if they were going to give them a bunk ass women's division.

I renewed my NJPW world for the G1 and watched Shibata/Honma which actually kind of shows that you can build multiple titles.  Long story short Shibata is the champion of the 3rd or 4th most important belt in that company and can draw like nearly 5 thousand people because his matches are amazing and he comes off as a badass. Kushida and the juniors were drawing like 2.5-5k in terms of audience. New Japan is over saturated with titles to the point I think the last WK had one non-title match which was Naito's match.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2016)

Sasha Banks & Mystery Partner vs. Charlotte & Dana Brook
They should've replaced Dana Brook with Becky and let the mystery partner be Bailey.
Easy 5 star match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Sasha Banks & Mystery Partner vs. Charlotte & Dana Brook
> They should've replaced Dana Brook with Becky and let the mystery partner be Bailey.
> Easy 5 star match.



Charlotte is still in it though. Heel Becky isn't fun either and unless she's going to go Pentagon Jr and taking arms fuck a heel Becky. I think it was dumb as fuck to just put Dana Brooke with Charlotte on account their both blonde. 

Alexa Bliss is the one who is actually talented and has the look they covet.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 21, 2016)

The only acceptable way to take the belt off of Dean is to have Roman go heel and betray him but probably not happening. Hope they just keep the belt on him but I do want the double turn. 

TJ Perkins, ZSJ, Almas, Ibushi, and Gulak seem like the only viable WWE cruiserweights from this bunch. The rest of the field seems NXT level, unless I'm missing someone. I know Noam Dar is pretty popular but he isn't as polished. I don't know if you need to season the other guys in NXT if their going to be the cruiserweight division. 

Ricochet and Ospreay would be fire though. I can't wait for Ospreay to come here, dude is the most exciting wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2016)

looool wtf. well when you're the champion I guess you have to dress like the champion too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2016)

They need to bring back Kendrick and tajari


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2016)

Reigns should have been drafted exclusively to WWE Main Event or WWE Heat. Yeah we need those filler shows back


----------



## Kenju (Jul 21, 2016)

Bettings odds so far
(From PWTorch)

THE PEOPLE KNOW IT BE TRUE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2016)

Dean to pin roman.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2016)

Dean for the win. I thought WWE decisively made him look like the #1.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2016)

Was TNA today or does it start on thursdays next week?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 22, 2016)

Since they are calling up Rhyno... they should make him part of The Club!

Finn and Rhyno debut together with the Club.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 22, 2016)

OK GUYS
BROKEN Matt Hardy had an AMA on Reddit and I need everyone to read the glory


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2016)

the NXT womens division will be barren


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> the NXT womens division will be barren


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

With the brand extension coming into effect earlier this week, there have been reports about various former  superstars being approached by the organization to return to the company. We had earlier reported that Rhyno and Curt Hawkins are set to return to the main roster, and it is now being reported that former WWE superstars Shelton Benjamin and MVP are also on their way back to the organization.





I hope it's true.


----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2016)

Bring back Kharma


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2016)

He wasn't that great but MVP was pretty damn decent, Dean. And Shelton doesn't need to talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Not everyone has to or should talk dude. He's a good hand who you can give a jobber entrance and see a pretty amazing match. Yeah I think that's better than being a utility main eventer in NOAH. No matter which brand he's on he'll be great in filler matches and filler feuds.

MVP was supposedly really good in his TNA run. He's always been above average in the ring and on the mic.

@ ninja'd me on this.


Also watching NXT and Authors of Pain have a chance to be a really good addition to a heel who needs muscle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah guys . I'm sorry I'm just still pissed about the draft.

I was gonna come back and delete my dumb post .

I still do retain my stance on Rhyno. Unless he is teaching Roman how to do the spear which would be great.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2016)

lol they are also talking to Jinder Mahal. Looks like they're going after mid card talent. 

Would love to see Bobby Lashley back in WWE, but that's TNA's top guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

bobby lashley vs Umaga was meh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> bobby lashley vs Umaga was meh


Lashley is pretty good nowadays tho. Back then he wasn't solid yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah I've seen some of his stuff. I mean of all the TNA guys it's really Lashley, Hardy, and EC3 who would be fits/people I want to see. I could do without EY to be honest.

Rhyno is even more out of shape. I'm really surprised they're not going to make him slim down again.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2016)

What the fuck is Kharma doing anyways?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck is Kharma doing anyways?



I thought she was back in TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2016)

I can't wait for shelton and MVP.

So happy if its true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm hearing reports they want to make MVP and shelton a tag team. For sure just make them mid card that will give the int title some competition.

Then I'm hearing MVP failed his physical tests.


So who knows what's going on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

I think they wanted these particular returns to be a huge surprise and are now flooding the dirt sheets with false info to try to cover up a little bit. I mean think how hard we would have all marked out if we saw MVP and Shelton just pop in. 

Also on the subject of Cruiserweights, I was just looking up Hideo Itami's billed height and weight so it seems like that's where he'll slot. I don't think he's going to be in NXT for long, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he was up on the main before Nakamura.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

So at what point will we get to have Heel Orton?

I really think Heel Orton is better than Heel AJ


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So at what point will we get to have Heel Orton?
> 
> I really think Heel Orton is better than Heel AJ



Heel Orton after the charm of his return wears off. It might not happen for a minute though. My theory on Orton is if he's well groomed then he's locked in and knows he's getting a push or wants one. 

I think the Bullet Club undermines Heel AJ because you have to spread out the lines between all of them and they're corny. I like Karl Andersen a lot though and I think any time you do a singles match he should be in it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Heel Orton after the charm of his return wears off. It might not happen for a minute though. My theory on Orton is if he's well groomed then he's locked in and knows he's getting a push or wants one.
> 
> I think the Bullet Club undermines Heel AJ because you have to spread out the lines between all of them and they're corny. I like Karl Andersen a lot though and I think any time you do a singles match he should be in it.



I was hoping for Legend Killer Orton vs Brock. 


Yeah I really hope they stop doing that. These men should be badass heels being badasses. 

Then again...PG


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing reports they want to make MVP and shelton a tag team. For sure just make them mid card that will give the int title some competition.
> 
> Then I'm hearing MVP failed his physical tests.
> 
> ...


Goddammit MVP you had one thing to do. 

I'd rather they be singles wrestlers instead of random black team number 64.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I was hoping for Legend Killer Orton vs Brock.
> 
> 
> Yeah I really hope they stop doing that. These men should be badass heels being badasses.
> ...


Legend Killer was for young orton's days of establishing himself, its not coming back since he's past that point in his career.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was hoping for Legend Killer Orton vs Brock.
> 
> 
> Yeah I really hope they stop doing that. These men should be badass heels being badasses.
> ...



Dude it could happen. I'd be down. He brought it back for Seth.

I don't mind dopiness in the heels but I want there to be some fucking competency. Like wins and losses are not that precious, they undermine these guy's credibilities with the results they pick all the time anyway. Sometimes a win hurts you as much as a loss. Like KO is an example of this where he really could have used even a dirty win to help create some separation in the mid card.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2016)

No one gonna talk about Moose in TNA?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2016)

Would Orton be allowed to use the Punt against Lesnar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Legend Killer was for young orton's days of establishing himself, its not coming back since he's past that point in his career.



I mean for this feud if you really wanted to sell it, Legend killer Orton makes more sense.

Aiming after the legend who  broke the streak, Orton knows he has to go full on heel to take the Beast out.

I get that he won't go back to it, but if WWE and him decided to bring interest that would work .



SoulTaker said:


> Dude it could happen. I'd be down. He brought it back for Seth.
> 
> I don't mind dopiness in the heels but I want there to be some fucking competency. Like wins and losses are not that precious, they undermine these guy's credibilities with the results they pick all the time anyway. Sometimes a win hurts you as much as a loss. Like KO is an example of this where he really could have used even a dirty win to help create some separation in the mid card.



I  think KO can't be hurt no more. Guy is gold and I'm at a point where I feel he'll be champion at some point so I don't worry about him. KO is just overall the complete package. 

He did?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2016)

Each show should have it's own championships. I don't like the Raw vs. Smackdown fighting for one championship thing. If we're going to split, then let's split all the way.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah they could easily do one to two months of good tv by getting a championship just for RAW.

WWE thinking about doing squash matches:


Probably not a good idea. I think they  need to do just the opposite actually.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2016)

If they are gonna do squash matches, hire local, one-off talent.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2016)

lol.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2016)

Generic font.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah the logos are atrocious


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 22, 2016)

Saw this and thought it was pretty wild. 05 TNA was legit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah the logos are atrocious





Sauce said:


> Generic font.



What are you talking about? Those are great logos for the new WWE Talk Show Power Hour, premiering this Saturday morning 8am/9amc on the CW!


....

..whaddya mean "wrestling?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean for this feud if you really wanted to sell it, Legend killer Orton makes more sense.
> 
> Aiming after the legend who  broke the streak, Orton knows he has to go full on heel to take the Beast out.
> 
> ...


hmmm I guess it could work if they brought it back. Orton hasn't been around in a few so this would be the revamp he needs trying to legend kill Brock.



Raiden said:


> lol.


oh god the raw logo looks horrible. What were they thinking?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Saw this and thought it was pretty wild. 05 TNA was legit.


Man those were the days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What are you talking about? Those are great logos for the new WWE Talk Show Power Hour, premiering this Saturday morning 8am/9amc on the CW!
> 
> 
> ....
> ...



 



[S-A-F] said:


> hmmm I guess it could work if they brought it back. Orton hasn't been around in a few so this would be the revamp he needs trying to legend kill Brock.
> 
> 
> oh god the raw logo looks horrible. What were they thinking?




Exactly. I understand it won't but if it did , could be the match of Summerslam with a good storyline going in.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2016)

Kharma iirc left TNA after a backstage fight with Reby Sky


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2016)

That new roman beard>>>>

Like him or not he does has some it factor. No matter what he gets a huge reaction both cheers and boos. Fans say he's the worse but he has that aura in his matches now where you have to watch. Any article related to him has over 400 comments easily in minutes.


Now don't get confused with him being an it factor with him being the best in the game. I'm not saying that. Hes not top five when it comes to wrestler or talker. Vince just saw something that obviously played out but not the way he wanted. Either way good job on Vince's part.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2016)

So she can come back then? Good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That new roman beard>>>>
> 
> Like him or not he does has some it factor. No matter what he gets a huge reaction both cheers and boos. Fans say he's the worse but he has that aura in his matches now where you have to watch. Any article related to him has over 400 comments easily in minutes.
> 
> ...



That's not really a fair assessment of it. The other two dudes have the it-factor. Publications like Fox Sports, ESPN, and Forbes love Rollins. Ambrose has a special undefinable quality on the mic.

Roman Reigns has a lot of physical charisma but here's the real question. If he wasn't positioned the way he was in the Shield and didn't have the rocket lodged in his ass pushing him would you really say that? Isn't a part of the reaction the shoehorned nature of his position, that's not really indicative of an it factor. At least when Cena was on the come up he had moments like this:


Roman has never had anything remotely close. I'm not necessarily disagreeing with the notion he has an it factor I'm disagreeing with it being used effectively at all. They've completely fucked up this dude's booking. He's the biggest heel in the business waiting to happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not really a fair assessment of it. The other two dudes have the it-factor. Publications like Fox Sports, ESPN, and Forbes love Rollins. Ambrose has a special undefinable quality on the mic.
> 
> Roman Reigns has a lot of physical charisma but here's the real question. If he wasn't positioned the way he was in the Shield and didn't have the rocket lodged in his ass pushing him would you really say that? Isn't a part of the reaction the shoehorned nature of his position, that's not really indicative of an it factor. At least when Cena was on the come up he had moments like this:
> 
> ...



Your entire argument proves my point. Before I passed out I was going to say he hasn't been booked right at all or yet has a breakthrough moment. However you pointed this out for me. The fact roman has no break through moment or has been booked right in his single career nor is he top five in the ring or on the mic he Still gets one of the biggest reactions to this day. 

I believe that speaks volume in itself. Guys like Del Rio and sheamus weren't set out to be the guy of the company but have had their fair share of winning the wwe title, hell Del Rio even won the rumble. And neither of these guys can get a small sample of a reaction from the fans roman does.

I believe you pointed out his best strength right now and that's physical charisma. He's just the type to walk in the room and catch everyone's attention.


Roman hasn't had his moment or moments that don't feel forced by the wwe but an actual breakthrough from him himself, yet. But I can feel it coming.

One thing you can't discredit him is how fast he's become a good wrestler, he's not top five but that doesn't make him least top five either. I remember when he was with the shield he basically had the skills of Kane and big show in the ring but his hard work has payed off and his skill set in matches are amazing now. Last time I checked his talking skills were so trash but that doesn't mean he can't pick it up one day.

Every wrestler in the E that are considered better than roman.. From AJ to Kevin Owens have had so much years of experience.


I believe in a short summary of what I'm trying to say is Vince knew roman has something most don't and he was right about it but him and the wwe booking threw him in the lions den which is the result of romans disaster so far.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2016)

Not sure how true this is about Heyman. He's getting frustrated by being paid per apperance on RAW lol:

Project Gutenburg free e-book


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2016)

Marafuji/Okada from N1 of the G1 is fucking lit 



WhatADrag said:


> Every wrestler in the E that are considered better than roman.. From AJ to Kevin Owens have had so much years of experience.
> 
> 
> I believe in a short summary of what I'm trying to say is Vince knew roman has something most don't and he was right about it but him and the wwe booking threw him in the lions den which is the result of romans disaster so far.



What I'm saying is that the booking has made the actual effects of his it factor indiscernible. The fact that he simply inspires a passionate reaction is indicative of how much they feel he doesn't deserve it over those guys more than it has to do with anything special he's done. That's the problem, the focus isn't on him, it's on the behind the scenes fixation on him. 

It's not like with Cena was the point of bringing up Cena, this is a different animal but they're saying it's the same thing. At one point the crowd loved Cena because he legitimately got himself over, Roman didn't have any of those moments leading up to his push. He simply was the hot tag, a beneficiary of the other two guys, and powerhouse booking for an over stable. It's not like with Seth or Dean where when they were left to fend for themselves they were still over. He still has his Shield gimmick which is again the heart of the issue that is his booking undermines the it factor that's there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2016)

Like I said I agree.

Are we arguing just to argue?

Or are we just basically saying the same shit in different terms lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like it 

I'm gonna miss Battleground. Going to see Guns n Roses at MetLife. Debating taking the day off from work so I can just watch it Monday morning.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2016)

Didn't realize the story I provided earlier also has a story on RAW's GM. Mick Foley was the only person who could commit to WWE's schedule. Makes sense since something doesn't seem right about him being selected: 


Project Gutenburg free e-book

I think he's a great counter balance to Stephanie though, especially since people seem genuinely irked by her IRL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 23, 2016)

I always make this example but it's so much more visceral here.


Roman Reigns look is identifiably bad ass because he looks like Jason Mamoa. That dude is going to be the tweener malcontent war hungry badass in that movie and probably be one of the best parts of it. They should just copy this shit. Kids aren't confused that Aquaman and Batman are going to fight, they can understand there's a reason why the good guys are fighting, they want to see the good guys fight each other.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Didn't realize the story I provided earlier also has a story on RAW's GM. Mick Foley was the only person who could commit to WWE's schedule. Makes sense since something doesn't seem right about him being selected:
> 
> 
> Project Gutenburg free e-book
> ...



I was wondering why the hell Steph would kayfabe choose Mick "Nicest guy in the world" Foley to represent her on Raw. Makes more sense now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol.



GTFO with this MS paint shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2016)

Roman Reigns>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 23, 2016)

from the Observer



> "A few things were known, such as Randy Orton on Smackdown to eventually feud with Styles as the *top babyface* on the Smackdown brand house shows since Cena wasn’t going to be on the road.



woaahh am i gonna be pissed if this is real. They must out of their wits of they think 2016 Orton is that viable over Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Or unless dean is turning heel.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Vince already said he was high on Styles as the face of Smackdown. We need some shield downtime anyways, Dean can go feud with the Miz as that seems like a pretty good feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Eh miz vs dean will be awful.  Already saw it happen.  Also love Taeler Hendrix my lord


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

''feud with Miz ''my ass, he's not some midcarder


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

I know, Miz isn't a midcarder, don't know why he'd bother with dean.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

We've never had dean cena feud.

After summer slam they should probably go

Styles/Orton
Cena/Dean
Build brays credibility up
Probably give int title to Corbin Apollo Del Rio or ziggler


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Xavier Woods/ Wayne Brady mortal kombat 2.

Powerful.

Shout out to woods doing big things.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I know, Miz isn't a midcarder, don't know why he'd bother with dean.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Kenju said:


> from the Observer
> 
> 
> 
> woaahh am i gonna be pissed if this is real. They must out of their wits of they think 2016 Orton is that viable over Dean


Ugh hope this just means he'll be another top babyface alongside Dean. Unless they're daffy enough to push Orton above Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh roman wasn't suspended he was just playing aqua man in justice league


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I know, Miz isn't a midcarder, don't know why he'd bother with dean.



cause jobbers need a paycheck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We've never had dean cena feud.
> 
> After summer slam they should probably go
> 
> ...



Actually did, two years ago, it was to face Seth Rollins.

Dean beat Cena cleanly in a contract on a poll.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Actually did, two years ago, it was to face Seth Rollins.
> 
> Dean beat Cena cleanly in a contract on a poll.



But he lost to him for the US Open.

Btw the Legend Killer/Seth thing was in reference to the Wrestlemania match. Not sure if you remember but he was channeling the Legend Killer, went with the red trunks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But he lost to him for the US Open.
> 
> Btw the Legend Killer/Seth thing was in reference to the Wrestlemania match. Not sure if you remember but he was channeling the Legend Killer, went with the red trunks.



Yeah but that wasn't a feud. That was just a normal match.

The first meeting was a mini feud to face Seth.

Oh yeah 


The thing is I'm hoping for full blown Legend Killer Randy vs Brock.

He can go back to just being heel Randy after that.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Legend killer was his best incarnation. Certainly better than twitchy, floor pounding viper, and only slightly better than wacky-face jump-split Orton.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 24, 2016)

I mean Legend Killer Randy made the championship run that much more disappointing because if he gets the rocket push then the trajectory of his career is different instead Reign o Terror'd. Such a great run, his matches with Foley and Taker are underrated as hell.I think there are some Kurt Angle matches that were great too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Randy Orton the goat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Tonight's card is shit.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Legend Killer was good but it doesn't stand up to The Viper.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tonight's card is shit.



What is it, BTW? I know about the Triple Threat and Wyatts vs New Day, but that's about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Sasha and ? vs  Charlotte and Dana sucks
Becky vs Natalya
Miz vs Darren Young
Rusev vs Zack Ryder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Legend Killer was good but it doesn't stand up to The Viper.



hell no Legend killer is better than Viper.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Brother nero you failed on the bike once ageen


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I was wondering why the hell Steph would kayfabe choose Mick "Nicest guy in the world" Foley to represent her on Raw. Makes more sense now.



Yeah I wonder if he'll last for the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

so everyone here gonna ignore TNA and it's awesome Broken Matt storyline?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so everyone here gonna ignore TNA and it's awesome Broken Matt storyline?



I'm not no selling it.

It's one of the best things going in wrestling today.

I've always been a Matt Hardy fan since his version 1.0 days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm not no selling it.
> 
> It's one of the best things going in wrestling today.
> 
> I've always been a Matt Hardy fan since his version 1.0 days.



I legitimately love this Matt. He's got so much personality, charisma, seems to be having fun with it.


Even tuned in to TNA to find out about Jeff's failure on the bike  



Fun storyline is fun.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so everyone here gonna ignore TNA and it's awesome Broken Matt storyline?



I been sleep, fam. Though I'm not ignorant of it. I found out about it via Botchamania. Nice to see people here think it's awesome, a lot of Maffew's fans think it's stupid (But not in the good way like Vampiro on LU. The bad way, like Brodus Clay & the funkadactlys). I personally really like the little I've seen of it. Such goofy bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I been sleep, fam. Though I'm not ignorant of it. I found out about it via Botchamania. Nice to see people here think it's awesome, a lot of Maffew's fans think it's stupid (But not in the good way like Vampiro on LU. The bad way, like Brodus Clay & the funkadactlys). I personally really like the little I've seen of it. Such goofy bullshit.


Nah it's not bad like that at all. It kinda lets Matt come out of his shell and shadow of Jeff, and does it so ridiculous but in a fun good way.

That plus apparently it has made a lot of wrestlers and people in TNA regain some faith in the company.  That's always good.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sasha and ? vs  Charlotte and Dana sucks
> Becky vs Natalya
> Miz vs Darren Young
> Rusev vs Zack Ryder



Jeez... maybe I should sit out of tonight. A card like that means nobody's probably gonna be here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jeez... maybe I should sit out of tonight. A card like that means nobody's probably gonna be here.



New Day vs Bray

Triple threat Shield

but yeah card does look kinda awful.

Orton comes back.

Also Enzo and Cass with Cena vs Bullet club


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jeez... maybe I should sit out of tonight. A card like that means nobody's probably gonna be here.



At least back then we had diva gifs. Now everyone's politically correct or somethin.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Tonights card is alright, it largely depends how they handle it. They can ruin it with some dumb results.

Give the Wyatts a victory since they seem to be broken up and going into singles territory, the title isn't on the line so the new day can afford it. 

Team Cena over the Club, Enzo and Cass pick up the victory. The club turns on AJ, turning him face.

Dean Ambros picks up a clean win over Roman, protect Seth and make Dean look strong. Steph gets angry about the title loss and brings in another world title and places it on Dean.

Sami Zayn over KO, I really wish this was a loser leaves raw deal, allow the feud to cool off till the royal rumble and they can have a WM match. Sami Zayn can lead the Cruiser weights with his victory over Owens.

Rusev defends against Ryder and the same goes for Miz. Rusev is looking really good and he is bringing a lot of credibility back to the US title, keep him looking strong for a while until we get a worthy challenger. Miz has to go over otherwise the title goes to Raw and leaves smackdown with just the WWE title. You can't really have two underdogs win in the same night.

Don't care about the womens matches, except Becky needs a win to keep the 4 horseman to look strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Tonights card is alright, it largely depends how they handle it. They can ruin it with some dumb results.
> 
> Give the Wyatts a victory since they seem to be broken up and going into singles territory, the title isn't on the line so the new day can afford it.
> 
> ...






Becky will pretty much win.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At least back then we had diva gifs. Now everyone's politically correct or somethin.


God don't summon gibbs with the gif spams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

It would be dumb if Becky loses, but WWE isn't known to make the best decisions for the womens division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At least back then we had diva gifs. Now everyone's politically correct or somethin.



Not that, Gibbs made spamming diva gifs boring


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Coming right out with tag partner surprise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Dana Brooke doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Crowd just hoping for Bayley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

I'd make Rock babies with Dana. no joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

dammit they got what they wanted


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Marking the fuck out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Bayley on Raw too

fuck this shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

YESHU


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Knew it'd be Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Dana a shit wrestler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Seriously tho? Fuck them for screwing Becky like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

HEY BAYLEY HEY BAYLEY I WANNNA KNOW IF YOU COULD BE MY GIRL!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

so wait , how is Sasha gonna get her summerslam moment if Bayley's on the roster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean a shit wrestler.



Stop Dean. Don't do this.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

Sasha Banks is way sexier than Dana


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dana a shit wrestler.


She hasn't been there that long. Should still be in NXT tbh. Only called up cause Vince wanna smash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey we got some bayley


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Sasha Banks is way sexier than Dana


Gotta lay off the weed, bro.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Sasha Banks is way sexier than Dana


Bye Ayesha!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Stop Dean. Don't do this.



I mean she seems to need a lot of work. Her miss timing in the ring is pretty bad.

I guess I just hate her in general other than being sexy.

She reminds me too much of WWE's not caring about Women's division.



[S-A-F] said:


> She hasn't been there that long. Should still be in NXT tbh. Only called up cause Vince wanna smash.



Don't blame him or anyone for that. 

She is hot


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Supposedly its a one-off for Bay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> She hasn't been there that long. Should still be in NXT tbh. Only called up cause Vince wanna smash.


Man Ziggles never get a break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

damn though that pop for Bayley even though I still kinda hate her for no reason


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Supposedly its a one-off for Bay



Why are they so stupid?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean she seems to need a lot of work. Her miss timing in the ring is pretty bad.
> 
> I guess I just hate her in general other than being sexy.
> 
> ...


I wanna make mixed babies with her.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

Sasha Banks lipstick all over her teeth lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Damn Bayley. Can make hugs so lit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> damn though that pop for Bayley even though I still kinda hate her for no reason


What are you some queer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

20 years from now during the 2036 HoF; Bayley should get a hug from Wyatt.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

I would bang all of them tbh


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> damn though that pop for Bayley even though I still kinda hate her for no reason



how do you hate Bayley lmao?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I would bang all of them tbh



all of the Wyatts?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> how do you hate Bayley lmao?



I hated her since the first time I saw her.

No real reason to be honest. Just that I kinda don't like her character.

Still she has a ton of talent and is over as hell so I can admit my hate is unjustified


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

the broads in the curtain jerking match

As far as the wyatts go....

Sister abigal probably


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wanna make mixed babies with her.



She seems like the type that would be a freak in the sheets


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2016)

Baeley


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> how do you hate Bayley lmao?


He doesn't like women


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Love Bray Wyatt's dreads.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Wyatt's sister has the crazy eyes mang.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Smelling a loss for New Day here.

Only smelling it though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Mad queen just mad cause I don't like his loli  girl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Smelling a loss for New Day here.
> 
> Only smelling it though.



teams that are about to split never win. NEVER!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xavier finally getting his redemption .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Fucking Hell. Big E. STOP DOING THAT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she still looks 14 you sick fuck



You blind right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

No official split for the Wyatts? Did everyone in creative forget about it?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fucking Hell. Big E. STOP DOING THAT!



Seriously. That dude is gonna fucking die.

Also, the Wyatts won. The fuck? I mean, that's cool, and I don't think it hurts the Day all that much but... wut?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You blind right?



She looks young though. I'm not the only one who's noticed this.

She has a kid face . Why is it hard to see?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

some damn good tag matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

hewly shit Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Lana gonna enter the Miss Universe contest it seems


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Finally the Wyatts get a win.

But of course they don't win the belts.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

what the hell is that Zack?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She looks young though. I'm not the only one who's noticed this.
> 
> She has a kid face . Why is it hard to see?


Dean confirm for dating 70 year old ladies


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

-Dean feeding into Mad King's BS.

C'mon, man.


-----------------------

Lana's fucking heel schtick is that she's married.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She looks young though. I'm not the only one who's noticed this.
> 
> She has a kid face . Why is it hard to see?



No she doesn't. fuck outta here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Zack going 80s with dem trunks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So was I before you though.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the hell's the point of going after me instead of just enjoying this show?


>join 2012

Before me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> -Dean feeding into Mad King's BS.
> 
> C'mon, man.
> 
> ...




I keep falling for it every damn time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh, snap, Zack has a more energetic theme.
As much as I liked his old one, it was beyond jobbery. Maybe he'll be a solid midcard competitor with this brand split now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> -Dean feeding into Mad King's BS.
> 
> C'mon, man.
> 
> ...


You want some of this too jabroni?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Juice, Shirker, SAF, Placid, and I are the oldest guys here. Stop it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

ah fuck it whatever King.

Do what you want. I'm genuinely sick of your shit man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Lana's fucking heel schtick is that she's married.



Real life heat. Not that kayfabe bullshit. 

Although Rusev should be a face for bagging her.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I keep falling for it every damn time.



Humoring shitposters is fine, but you end up getting too heated with them. Lean back and just learn the chill-no-jutsu. 



The Mad King said:


> You want some of this too jabroni?



Why would I want what even your mother didn't fam?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Zack gettin' in offense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Humoring shitposters is fine, but you end up getting too heated with them. Lean back and just learn the chill-no-jutsu.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want what even your mother didn't fam?


But your mom wanted it homie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Good match tbh.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Rusev


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Mojo Rowley so hyped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

"You just rekt my partner so I'll just come in running to scream at you"

Who books this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Juice, Shirker, SAF, Placid, and I are the oldest guys here. Stop it.


Yeah but threads weren't moving before the 2011s


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> But your mom wanted it homie



Your material is as fresh as Vince Mcmahon taint, bruhman. 



kurisu said:


> Good match tbh.



Zack Ryder almost breaking out of the Accolade fucking threw me.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

"have we met."

wow.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Would be a great gimmick for mojo. He gets tagged in and just screamms in opponents face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Yeah but threads weren't moving before the 2011s



Guess you missed the days of Shadow Rep, Radish, Darc, Ghost, Rated R, and others..


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Sami Zayn and Owens is the new Orton and Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Foley: "Don't blame him Steph. You're the one who crafted him"
Steph: *speechless for the first time in forever*

Okay, that was good.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Would be a great gimmick for mojo. He gets tagged in and just screamms in opponents face.



Would adore. 



kurisu said:


> Guess you missed the days of Shadow Rep, Radish, Darc, Ghost, Rated R, and others..



ShadRep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Fuck.. Who here remembers @Darth Nihilus?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Sami Zayn and Owens is the new Orton and Cena.


Only this feud actually has me invested.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

@kurisu  Roughly....


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck.. Who here remembers @Darth Nihilus?


I remember the name but my memory is hazy on what he posted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @Khris Roughly.



Bruh you joined before me. Unless you mean "showed up" in the wrestling thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember the name but my memory is hazy on what he posted.



Had a weird German gimmick.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bruh you joined before me. Unless you mean "showed up" in the wrestling thread.



Yeah, that was what I meant. I wasn't (and still am not) well traveled on this site  and only frequented a couple threads, so didn't see him much outside the wrasslin' thread. And I only joined the wrasslin' thread in... 2012... 2011? Around the time CM Punk was doing his SES thing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Darth's last post was in June. At least he aint gone forever lol.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Had a weird German gimmick.



German gimmick? He would just say "mein square" dude was a black guy from the US


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, that was what I meant. I wasn't (and still am not) well traveled on this site  and only frequented a couple threads, so didn't see him much outside the wrasslin' thread. And I only joined the wrasslin' thread in... 2012... 2011? Around the time CM Punk was doing his SES thing.



Messiah Punk 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> German gimmick? He would just say "mein square" dude was a black guy from the US



That's why I said gimmick.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Ref: "Do you wanna give up?"
KO: "He does!"
Ref: "Do you wanna give up?"
Sam: "No!"
KO: "YES YOU DO!"

How do people who work with KO not corpse, like, all the time?



kurisu said:


> Messiah Punk





The Juice Man said:


> ?
> Steen and Generico have chemistry and good matches.
> 
> 
> ...



I remember one of the first posts I made in this thread was something along the lines of "I don't understand why he's the bad guy in these fueds." Funny in hindsight, given how the team eventually became a fucking cult, but at the time I genuinely didn't understand what the heat was.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Sami Zayn and Owens is the new Orton and Cena.



?
Steen and Generico have chemistry and good matches.



Shirker said:


> Yeah, that was what I meant. I wasn't (and still am not) well traveled on this site  and only frequented a couple threads, so didn't see him much outside the wrasslin' thread. And I only joined the wrasslin' thread in... 2012... 2011? Around the time CM Punk was doing his SES thing.



Chicago Messiah.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Your material is as fresh as Vince Mcmahon taint, bruhman.


I enjoy to keep them satisfied you're welcome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Holy shit what a bump.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

da fuck is this offence? Hard as shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Maybe I'm getting my timelines mixed up.
> 
> What was your name back then?


Huey Freeman- Danger Doom


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> da fuck is this offence? Hard as shit.



I think they're actually trying to make us believe the feud is ending.



The Mad King said:


> Huey Freeman- Danger Doom



Both sound vaguely familiar. The 2nd more than the first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

This match lit as fuck. 



The Mad King said:


> Huey Freeman- Danger Doom



Oh shit Danger.. you were Huey Freeman too? Oh that's why we call you Huey 

Thought that was you real name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

THIS FNISH DOE


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

@The Mad King  Why the annoying new gimmick? Pulling for a major push for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Zayn picks up the win. 

lol @ WWE with late sell between them.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Match of the fucking night. They both told such a beautiful story. When Zayne held Owens at the end...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This match lit as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good but I must say I am offended cause I was the biggest Shena hater in here


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

That was a genuinely beautiful match. The storytelling tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

MOTY


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Hopefully this is the end of the feud for awhile, this was a great match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> da fuck is this offence? Hard as shit.



You haven't seen their ROH feud.


Pure brutality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> It's all good but I must say I am offended cause I was the biggest Shena hater in here



I knew you are Danger mang. I got my timelines mixed up.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> It's all good but I must say I am offended cause I was the biggest Shena hater in here



There were like 15 of those tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

I really like Zayne but i kinda dislike his gimmick


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There were like 15 of those tho.


My drag put downs were legendary tho


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There were like 15 of those tho.



You mean all of us?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember Dave Meltzer saying that Zayn's nickname was kinda dumb and pretty much instantly underplays him whenever its uttered. I'm inclined to agree a bit.



kurisu said:


> You mean all of us?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

INCREDIBLE MATCH


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Natalya as a heel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Botching with style


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm with JBL. Becky Lynch keeps getting betrayed because nobody actually likes the Irish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Becky mad as shit she got left out of the women's division.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Becky mad as shit she got left out of the women's division.


Huh? But The women's division is on NXT


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

-Smackdown has (what I feel is) the more entertaining roster.
-JBL is gonna be casting.

Why does this fucking brand always fill me with such inner conflict?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome match between KO and Zayn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

So are they going to split the title or introduce a new title?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> So are they going to split the title or introduce a new title?



Either way I'm gonna laugh my ass off if and when they finally make a solution to the ME belt dilemma. The belt fusion was short lived and meant nothing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Becky losing to Natalya.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Did Becky make a move on Shovel?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Great energy from DB.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

gg Becky,we hardly knew you


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Getting a pep talk from Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

You can see in DB's eyes he wants to be there with them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Either way I'm gonna laugh my ass off if and when they finally make a solution to the ME belt dilemma. The belt fusion was short lived and meant nothing.


U.S. Title on Raw- Intercontential title on Smackdown
tag titles on Raw- Hardcore or European Title on Smackdown
Women's title on Raw- Cruiserweight title on Smackdown
WWf eagle belt on Raw- Crappy current WWE title on Smackdown


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

What this boy wearing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Is Maryse on her way to a gangbang?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is Maryse on her way to a gangbang?


Maryse looks like she takes black dicks on the low, so yeah she is meeting with New day later on tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Why did becky have to job? Why?!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why did becky have to job? Why?!


Vince was making his rounds and Becky said no


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lol bob with that stiff back fall.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

I took my ball and went home sorry guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

lol wtf?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

Natlya vs. Becky and Miz vs. Darren back to back matches. WWE just doesn't care.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lmao what a mess.

Guys in the back are probably laughing.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why did becky have to job? Why?!


Well, easy. Charlotte and Sasha are too high profiled to lose to Natalya. Becky for some reason is still not seen in the same light as the other horsewomen.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 24, 2016)

Finn run-in would be solid booking. Judging by the booking so far tonight I am expecting Mojo to come down and take a shit in the ring while enzo moonwalks


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

DANIEL BRYAN BELIEVES IN AMBROSE
AND SO DO I


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Well, easy. Charlotte and Sasha are too high profiled to lose to Natalya. Becky for some reason is still not seen in the same light as the other horsewomen.


they're dropping the ball on her. that's too bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Enzo the MVP in the ring now.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck.. Who here remembers @Darth Nihilus?


Mein square?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shit ted.. Almost forgot you.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Enzo is brilliant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Big cass is solid on the mic .


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Enzo on commentary when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Enzo and Cass are already burying talents with catchy insults.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Big cass is solid on the mic .



Yeah Cass isn't bad, its just he always being compared to Enzo who is probably the best wrestler on on the mic currently.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shit ted.. Almost forgot you.


I'm barely here so I won't take it personally 










....at all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

do you guys think Big cass can be a solid champ in the future?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Brilliant work by Enzo and Kass. Made me forget about the disastrous finish in the last match .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah Cass isn't bad, its just he always being compared to Enzo who is probably the best wrestler on on the mic currently.



I don't know . KO has Enzo beat in that department.

Still if you compare big guys overall, he's pretty much one of the best ones.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2016)

@Ted;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'm barely here so I won't take it personally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't blame ya man. Post-Mania Season this year was all kinds of garbage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

damn that was both messy and yet pretty good.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Match is literally falling apart at the end. What a cluster fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

That choreography got botched near the end there.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> @Ted;


We're not friends


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

What is this crap? Where's Balor?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

AA from top rope for the finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2016)

Step one of the Cena must win all feuds done.  Now to win the feud with a one sided clean win at Summerslam incoming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What is this crap? Where's Balor?



He's feuding with Chris Jericho apparently.

DRINK IT UP MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Great match. Cena gets the win but Enzo and Kass had a lot of positive exposure.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I don't blame ya man. Post-Mania Season this year was all kinds of garbage.


Yeah, for the most part i've confined myself to movies, vidya, and gf. i can't commit to much wwe if i'm not hearing signs of them putting out a consistently decent to good product


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know . KO has Enzo beat in that department.
> 
> Still if you compare big guys overall, he's pretty much one of the best ones.



Enzo styles all over KO 

Yeah, Cass is a good looking big guy and is pretty good on the mic, he has a future if he is pushed right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

The Insomnia Killer


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

I wonder if they should give Orton a new theme ( lol).


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

>Jeridad

He looks like he has another kid everytime he shows up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh god it's Randy Boreton and not Legend killer  

I already don't care


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 24, 2016)

Randy can't be the legend killer, he has to the target of a new legend killer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Enzo styles all over KO
> 
> Yeah, Cass is a good looking big guy and is pretty good on the mic, he has a future if he is pushed right.



I-I can't even believe you said this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Orton being a bit disrespectful after Jericho hyped him up. What a cunt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Randy can't be the legend killer, he has to the target of a new legend killer.



He has a target at summerslam.......... BRAWK LESSSSSNARRR!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lmao this is funny as hell.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Orton being a bit disrespectful after Jericho hyped him up. What a cunt.



Right, what an asshole. Jericho was nothing but nice to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Jericho keeping continuity over the Asylum match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

fuck I can't help but laugh at the Drink it in man


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lmao ellen jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Jericho submitting to his rep as a shill saying he always liked Steph. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck I can't help but laugh at the Drink it in man



This promo is actually pretty good on both fronts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Wazzat? What about that UFC fight he had a couple of week ago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This promo is actually pretty good on both fronts.



The fuck happened to your taste man?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jericho submitting to his rep as a shill saying he always liked Steph.
> 
> 
> 
> This promo is actually pretty good on both fronts.



Damn it , I'll admit it . Jericho is that damn good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

And Fandango gets berried outta nowhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Jericho: that other guy is gonna beat you.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

OH SHIT!
That Fandango jab!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Also this better be leading up to Legend Killer 

or it's just a waste of time


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lmao they laughing.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2016)

Randy is a savage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh shit B0rk is gonna murder Orton.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

"No enhancement needed"
OH GOD NO! 



kurisu said:


> The fuck happened to your taste man?



What can I say, Randy and Jericho trying to outdouche each other is amusing. In the first place I've never disliked the former.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

Orton seems more comfortable on the mic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Stiff match here we come


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Orton is the last person to talk about enhancers.

Wasn't he busted twice for it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Something tells me Lesnar is going to stiff Randy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Orton is the last person to talk about enhancers.
> 
> Wasn't he busted twice for it?



Implication that it wasn't for a real fight. Still ironic tho.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

lmao 17 minutes to go until 11 .

Let's see how long this goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Also I feel like there will be a lot of shenanigans in this last match .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao 17 minutes to go until 11 .
> 
> Let's see how long this goes.



lel no. WWE requested an extra hour for all PPV shows since Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

I've enjoyed the past month of Dean holding the title.

I'm ready for Seth or Romang to take it


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> lel no. WWE requested an extra hour for all PPV shows since Mania.



That's what I mean. I want to see how long past 11 it goes after. I know it doesn't end then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

DB will always be over  and loved. Good for him .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Possible unpopular opinion time, Byron really brings out the best of JBL recently. Those two have some pretty good back and forth. Shame they're gonna split up, but I guess nobody really trusts them to work on their own without Cole there to do play-by-play.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

I want Roman to win. Just for the meltdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I want Roman to win. Just for the meltdown.



By heel turn or LOLROMAN wins?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

JBL trying hard to root for Dean


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I want Roman to win. Just for the meltdown.



You monster.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> By heel turn or LOLROMAN wins?


Probably LOLROMANWINS since everyone will get what they want if he turns heel finally.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

The heat Roman is getting.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

JoJo's ass is so fat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Again with the bullying, Seth just wanted a fist bump FFS.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2016)

Seth will walk away champ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably LOLROMANWINS since everyone will get what they want if he turns heel finally.



Yeah makes sense 

Honestly I don't mind if he did . At this point I'm already expecting it


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2016)

Seth playing the Triple Threat like a video game.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Seth will walk away champ


 Unlike Steph Curry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Whatever Roman's taking it's working. He looks a bit bigger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah makes sense
> 
> Honestly I don't mind if he did . At this point I'm already expecting it


I don't know, I thought roman was in the doghouse?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know, I thought roman was in the doghouse?



People really think BABYGURL will get depushed?

Vince use to Juice up all the time with Hogan back in the day.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Again with the bullying, Seth just wanted a fist bump FFS.



I know it would've fucked the continuity, but it really would've been cool if they would've gave one last respect bump.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Unlike Steph Curry.



Ouch. 



[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know, I thought roman was in the doghouse?




I doubt he's that bad with Vinnie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

fans excited to see Roman beatdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Dat Lana upskirt. Based camera man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

damn that was kinda neat


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fans excited to see Roman beatdown



Reigns' relationship with the fans is the most amusing shit, man. I don't even hate Reigns, it's just fucking funny how backwards it all is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

oh shit nice counter


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Shane and Daniel flipping their shit on the sidelines.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Reigns' relationship with the fans is the most amusing shit, man. I don't even hate Reigns, it's just fucking funny how backwards it all is.



wait till comes in and spears both


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fans excited to see Roman beatdown



It's basically Cena getting bloodied in the EC before Edge cashed in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

*Roman out*
>fans lit 
*Roman joins match*
>BOOOOOOO


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait till comes in and spears both







kurisu said:


> *Roman out*
> >fans lit
> *Roman joins match*
> >BOOOOOOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

oh shit Dean won cleanly against both


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

HOLY SHIT, ARE THEY... ARE THEY SERIOUSLY PUSHING DEAN AMBROSE AND SMACKDOWN???


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

DEANN!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

legit surprised it was a clean win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Steph gonna castrate these jabronis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Usos carrying Dean even though he beat their cousin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Usos with that sodium tho.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Steph gonna castrate these jabronis.



Steph and crew just lost the WWE championship belt to Smackdown. Why are you suggesting Raw tomorrow is gonna be another average Monday?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 24, 2016)

Won a nice £150 tonight. Even in a loss the Roman Empire provides! Long live The Guy!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Shout out to WWE for allowing Ambrose to keep the title. For a second there I thought reigns would get it back lmao.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 24, 2016)

Raw will be more interesting in the upcoming weeks thanks to the new belt they'll get to introduce


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

THE LUNATIC RUNS THE ASYLUM BITCHES!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

So Dean beat Seth cleanly  and now Roman 

Guess his over worked schedule got him over good with Vinnie


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

RAW is gonna have great tv when they get a new championship.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

I told you guys Reigns was in the doghouse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> RAW is gonna have great tv when they get a new championship.


so you're a Raw guy ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I told you guys Reigns was in the doghouse.



Well that's not really doghouse yet. He got punished for now but maybe with the new belt, he'll win it .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Raw will be more interesting in the upcoming weeks thanks to the new belt they'll get to introduce



meh.. Seth vs. Roman's been done and it was ass.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Raw will be more interesting in the upcoming weeks thanks to the new belt they'll get to introduce



It better be big.

It better be gold.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you're a Raw guy ?



lmao imma watch both this week and see how it goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> It better be big.
> 
> It better be gold.



So the heavyweight title


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2016)

Pinned clean again. Interesting. Pleasing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao imma watch both this week and see how it goes.



I honestly don't blame people for sticking with Raw, I don't want to miss out but man if Smackdown doesn't need the viewers to have a chance.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the heavyweight title



Well to be honest not else they can call it and I wouldn't trust the WWE to make a new belt that isn't something dumb like another spinner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Well to be honest not else they can call it and I wouldn't trust the WWE to make a new belt that isn't something dumb like another spinner.



I wish they could bring back the WWF eagle one. That one was beautiful


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well that's not really doghouse yet. He got punished for now but maybe with the new belt, he'll win it .


I think Roman won't see a title again until sometime after summer once vince has cooled off.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Please let Stephanie award the belt to BABYGURL tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think Roman won't see a title again until sometime after summer once vince has cooled off.



I get what you're saying it's just hard, after all this time that Vince will be THAT grudgeful. Then again he has shown to be THAT grudgeful so I don't think what you're saying is a stretch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Dean beat Seth cleanly  and now Roman
> 
> Guess his over worked schedule got him over good with Vinnie



How long is his body gonna last?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

Interesting night


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

"He won't win MITB" 
_Wins MITB_ 
"He won't successfully cash it in" 
_Cashes it in_
 "He won't hold it longer than a week"
_Holds it longer than a week_ 
"He'll lose it to Seth on Smackdown" 
_Beats Seth_ 
"He's a transitional champ he'll lose at Battleground" 
_FUCKING. RETAINS_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Seth vs. Roman will be boring. I'd add Sami and Owens to the match at Summerslam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Kenju said:


> "He won't win MITB"
> _Wins MITB_
> "He won't successfully cash it in"
> _Cashes it in_
> ...



Yeah, I can't believe @Dean Ambrose doesn't belee in his guy like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2016)

My boy orton tonight>>>>

Killed it


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Kenju said:


> "He won't win MITB"
> _Wins MITB_
> "He won't successfully cash it in"
> _Cashes it in_
> ...



WWE treating a guy that the fans like right is fucking weird.
I'm not sure if we're ever gonna trust them to keep doing it honestly.
For example: I'm happy as a clam and I just FEEL in my heart that something bad's gonna happen to Dean in the near future. I mean this can't last for a really significant amount of time, right?

I don't like feeling this way, but--!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> How long is his body gonna last?



Not sure. Some guys get really lucky and last long even though they're putting mileage on it.

Still I guess not very long  



kurisu said:


> Yeah, I can't believe @Dean Ambrose doesn't belee in his guy like that.



It's hard after the stupid finishes he got, the never getting revenge, the fact he was just a plug in guy 


I wanted to bo-lieve all those years


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2016)

Cena's match, Orton Jericho, and this last one made the PPV really really good. Other matches were decent, aside from Young's.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 24, 2016)

WHEN YAH BOY DEAN AMBROSE RETAINS HIS TITLE 3 TIMES IN A WEEK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

wait did Sami vs KO even happen?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait did Sami vs KO even happen?



It did. MotN, in a lot of people's minds too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wish they could bring back the WWF eagle one. That one was beautiful



I hear that. That was also a great belt.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 24, 2016)

Enjoyed the show as a whole. Really surprised Dean retained. 

I was pretty confident Seth would have won. I'll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It did. MotN, in a lot of people's minds too.


Dammit!

I missed it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> I hear that. That was also a great belt.



Would look good on anyone in Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2016)

Here's hoping Cena turns heel against Ambrose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Here's hoping Cena turns heel against Ambrose.



Not sure if like or worry about this idea


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> "He won't win MITB"
> _Wins MITB_
> "He won't successfully cash it in"
> _Cashes it in_
> ...


Someone gonna be that guy and be like "well he's not gonna retain it after summer slam"

Just how wrestling fans are bred. Can't focus on the positive now they want to be right when the negative comes.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Dirty Deed's confirmed the most protected finisher


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone gonna be that guy and be like "well he's not gonna retain it after summer slam"
> 
> Just how wrestling fans are bred. Can't focus on the positive now they want to be right when the negative comes.



Because WWE is notorious for fucking up good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone gonna be that guy and be like "well he's not gonna retain it after summer slam"
> 
> Just how wrestling fans are bred. Can't focus on the positive now they want to be right when the negative comes.



Can you honestly blame them for being a little gunshy?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

i dont think i've ever seen Roman spam the Superman punch more than tonight


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Because WWE is notorious for fucking up good shit.





Shirker said:


> Can you honestly blame them for being a little gunshy?



Nah I can't blame em but we can't act like those negative fans ruin things sometimes.

Some times it just feels like they look forward to being screwed so they are in negative full force mode 247 just looking for something to nitpick.


This thread isn't like that tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess that's just the way it is when people are given a voice on the internet.
Aka wwe fb and wrestlinginc


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2016)

Battleground was great except for

Cena wins lol

Young being DQed


Ambrose finally buried Reigns which was the best thing that happened since 2010


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Enzo and Cass also won so this helps them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Steen and El Generico got a fucking standing ovation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2016)

I cant take Enzo seriously that midget has no in ring talent whatsoever. He's good with the mic and i respect that.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2016)

I wonder if Raw and SD are gonna debut some new intros this week. I hope so.
I honestly don't care what it is, anything is better than Raw's current theme. It's practically hype repellent. I'm not sure how anyone can get excited listening to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Enzos mic skills are so great I don't care if he's not that good in the ring.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit!
> 
> I missed it



It was really good, a couple of nice spots and bumps, but the story telling was 10/10 and elevated to possible MoTY contender. It will be MoTY if WWE lets the feud die, but I have a sneaking suspicion that they don't know to let a good thing die and we will get the feud lasting until SummerSlam.

About Enzo, didn't Triple H hire Enzo when they met at a gym? IIRC Enzo showed Triple a promo he made on his phone and the nose loved it. So enzo doesn't really have the extensive background in wrestling like a lot of the guys on the roster do, he is basically a noob, so there is going to be a large contrast in wrestling skill. The important bit is if he can get better, if he can't, he can always have a job on commentary or as a interviewer, it would be a waste if WWE doesn't do something with his MIC skills.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2016)

Great PPV but was I the only who had a problem with that finish to the Triple Threat. Having everyone come down to the ring to celebrate as one. Despite multiple feuds within Smackdown going on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I wonder if Raw and SD are gonna debut some new intros this week. I hope so.
> I honestly don't care what it is, anything is better than Raw's current theme. It's practically hype repellent. I'm not sure how anyone can get excited listening to it.



meh ever since after the Ruthless Aggression era intros, I never really cared for them. That shit used to be hard:






They can never recreate that magic.




Sauce said:


> Great PPV but was I the only who had a problem with that finish to the Triple Threat. Having everyone come down to the ring to celebrate as one. Despite multiple feuds within Smackdown going on?



It was okay. They're trying to recreate the MNW with battles for ratings and shit. Makes sense if your brand has the highest title in the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Great PPV but was I the only who had a problem with that finish to the Triple Threat. Having everyone come down to the ring to celebrate as one. Despite multiple feuds within Smackdown going on?




Nah I'm sure in logical way you could say they put it all aside to cheer on smack down being number 1.

One thing that should be questioned is usos picking up dean after he pinned their cousin. Like damn that's blood.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

The Usos are low key distancing from Roman. 

Crazy result but the only logical answer was Dean winning. Didn't think ti would be so clean though. It's gotta suck to be Roman and to let like 10 mg of adderal fuck up your life. I think that stays in your system for like 3-5 days too so he basically did it right up against the drug test.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman looked like a former shell of himself last night. And most of the fans were booing him. Didn't hear any thirsty girls chanting Roman at all. Almost cringe to see him fall like this.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> meh ever since after the Ruthless Aggression era intros, I never really cared for them. That shit used to be hard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they can never recreate it, but I would appreciate it if the quality of their intros could at least edge above the quality level of wet garbage on a hot sidewalk. "Wanna be Love" and "Burn it to the Ground" were solid intros despite their artists (heck the former is my 2nd favorite after "Thorn in your eye"). They probably weren't as hardcore as their predecessors but at least they carried the loud and fast mood that Raw was supposed to exude.

The current theme is some of the most bland, slow, cookie-cutter, generic, boring horseshit I've ever heard in a WWE intro TBH, and it doesn't help that the video editing is equally lazy. I'd prefer even the lowest of Smackdown's intros over it.



Sauce said:


> Great PPV but was I the only who had a problem with that finish to the Triple Threat. Having everyone come down to the ring to celebrate as one. Despite multiple feuds within Smackdown going on?



I'm willing to forgive it. They literally always do that when there's some bigger thing going on relating to either the show or the brand as a whole.



WhatADrag said:


> Nah I'm sure in logical way you could say they put it all aside to cheer on smack down being number 1.
> 
> One thing that should be questioned is usos picking up dean after he pinned their cousin. Like damn that's blood.



Even the Usos have turned on Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

Usos trying to get their fans back by turning on Reigns and carrying Dean.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

I really hope Bayley isn't going to Raw. The Natty as a heel stuff is way better than I thought it would be but they still need her over on Smackdown. 

Does Seth just get a belt or do we get a tournament?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Bayley said it was a one time thing


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really hope Bayley isn't going to Raw. The Natty as a heel stuff is way better than I thought it would be but they still need her over on Smackdown.
> 
> Does Seth just get a belt or do we get a tournament?


Right but the division is on raw. They probably don't want Bayley wasted and I doubt they'll have the woman's champ defend on both shows. 

There will more than likely be a tournament.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

I didnt have a problem with the entire roster coming out to celebrate. The idea was to push Smackdown as the dominant show going into this week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Right but the division is on raw. They probably don't want Bayley wasted and I doubt they'll have the woman's champ defend on both shows.
> 
> There will more than likely be a tournament.



I think part of what we're going to see is that they create new lineal championships. Like what we're seeing with the mens belt and most likely the tag belts as well.


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2016)

G1 wild ride spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



just thought i'd mention we now live in a world where tanahashi is 0-3 and honma is 0-2


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

New RAW stage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Issue that kills me with WWE is that they put a lot of time into production but not the fundamentals. I think the brand split will be held back by some basics in the story- such as the lack of a clearly articulated reason for a US champion versus an intercontinental champion lol. Even a WWE vs. a World Heavyweight Champion (I know it's a WCW concept) is a weird distinction. Developing new concepts and titles will allow the story to partially write themselves (ex. x division title : 3).


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

What everyone else sees
*Link Removed*

What I see


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> replace it with a roman reigns version and that's all i see


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

full view


Eh dont look all that different. I like the red ropes  tho
Where the hell is the announce table?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

hopefully today gives us a good pulse of how hard they push reigns.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

oh, apparently the tables are near the stage from what I heard


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2016)

They need to turn his ass heel already.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> full view
> 
> 
> Eh dont look all that different. I like the red ropes  tho
> Where the hell is the announce table?



Looks like it's heading to the stage area like during the Bischoff Era (or how WCW had it.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

I feel like the tables were near the stage once before on raw. Am I correct?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

you're right. jr and the king were close to the stage before.

Tried to sign up for wrestlezone forums and it won't allow me to. One of those websites blocked my ip address : /.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh my. The RAW stage doesn't look like complete shit. Getting good vibes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> What everyone else sees
> *Link Removed*
> 
> What I see




Yeah man. You're a much better Dean fan than @Dean Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Lets get it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Opening vid was cool. Songs not for me.

Corey Graves is gonna fucking kill it.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Eh, theme was alright from what I heard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

I likes it


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Not sure what year they think this is, but i've always loved that song


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

lol @ mostly straight faces. they don't look excited at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

song is meh. gonna get old fast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah man. You're a much better Dean fan than @Dean Ambrose



and he's a lot better fan overall than you are


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow they shitting hard on Roman! WTFF


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

They're burying Roman fucking hard lmao. Crazy how this dude got fucked up by like hours probably.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and he's a lot better fan overall than you are



Nice deflection.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Steph can be great for shitting on jabronis.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

WWE Universal Championship


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

>#1 pick
>Free title shot at SummerSlam
>>lost twice already

Ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nice deflection.



I am not able to make a good comeback I can't deny this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

dat name


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

ugh they made a new title


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Finn Balor is the best looking leprechaun who ever leperchauned


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

lmao wwe became ttgl .


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

this crowd sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Raw wanking itself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Scrap Sheamus for Big E


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 25, 2016)

Goodbye gold belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> >#1 pick
> >Free title shot at SummerSlam
> >>lost twice already
> 
> Ok.



I mean the new belt has nobody in contention at this point other than Rusev


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

I wanted a fucking tourney tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

finn came out so msooth


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Best part of that segment were chants for Finn. 

Reigns lucky that this crowd is kinda dead.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Damn Finn Balor looks hot

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean the new belt has nobody in contention at this point other than Rusev


True, it's a brand new belt meant to represent Raw.

But having the guy who has:
Drawn to the WWE Champion
Lost to the WWE Champion
Lost to the WWE Champion albeit through Roman getting pinned

Having him get a free shot at the new belt simply because he was the #1 pick is kinda dumb. May as well have had the two winners of the Fatal 4 Ways face off for the title and just put Seth in one of the matches.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

lol Rusev.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm sorry.......Universal?

Like Universal Studios?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> True, it's a brand new belt meant to represent Raw.
> 
> But having the guy who has:
> Drawn to the WWE Champion
> ...



I agree. Maybe this is better though than him being put in the matches and then clearly going to be the winner. This storyline is more convoluted but gives more stars exposure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna see some double boot, drop kick, sling blade spam and fucking love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> True, it's a brand new belt meant to represent Raw.
> 
> But having the guy who has:
> Drawn to the WWE Champion
> ...



Seth is still HHH's baby though so he's not just gonna be dropped from the main event.

I still think he's aligned with  'Authority' .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I agree. Maybe this is better though than him being put in the matches and then clearly going to be the winner. This storyline is more convoluted but gives more stars exposure.



It's better than them just giving him the belt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

This match will be lit. Sucks the crowd is ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it just me or is it possible Raw blew threw a lot of potential fresh new matches in one night?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

finn looking like he belongs nice


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

Rollins vs Reigns at the Slam with heel Reigns going over is the way to go.

If not, then Rollins should go over.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is it just me or is it possible Raw blew threw a lot of potential fresh new matches in one night?



nah this is what they should do more often on weekdays. Singles are what matters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman vs. Rollins will suck. Owens over Sami or Roman tonight. Rollins vs. Owens can be great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is it just me or is it possible Raw blew threw a lot of potential fresh new matches in one night?



It's not any different then NJPW doing the multiman tags and giving away single matches in their exchanges but then having Captain New Japan and David Finlay in the mix to eat the pins.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Man the crown is killing the match. Front row looks bored and confused.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman vs. Rollins will suck. Owens over Sami or Roman tonight. Rollins vs. Owens can be great.



If they give Seth and Roman 20 minutes the match can be really good. If they try to make it a 30 minute match it gets boring quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> nah this is what they should do more often on weekdays. Singles are what matters



I suppose so 

I won't deny that Raw has come out with guns blazing .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

The new raw logo is shit. Looks like the logo for a channel like Bravo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Man the crown is killing the match. Front row looks bored and confused.



You think they were all hyped to see a new champion crowned then had the wind taken from their sails with how stupid the name of the new belt is? 

Like honestly Dragon Gate has better names.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman vs. Rollins will suck. Owens over Sami or Roman tonight. Rollins vs. Owens can be great.



Sami going over Reigns? That just sounds like a bad idea. I wouldn't mind Owens though. He seems ready.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Owens will probably win this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

They wouldn't pull the trigger on Finn/Seth this soon would they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If they give Seth and Roman 20 minutes the match can be really good. If they try to make it a 30 minute match it gets boring quick.



From a booking standpoint it will be awful unless they do the double turn which they wont.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not any different then NJPW doing the multiman tags and giving away single matches in their exchanges but then having Captain New Japan and David Finlay in the mix to eat the pins.



Oh yeah 

I mean don't get me wrong this match is cool just a thought  

Crowd sucks .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You think they were all hyped to see a new champion crowned then had the wind taken from their sails with how stupid the name of the new belt is?
> 
> Like honestly Dragon Gate has better names.



Yeah with more time maybe they could have devised a better name and concept. They could have definitely miked it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

oh shit thats the main event?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

This show has started very well indeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Damn it Cole call it "Pele" or "Pele kick"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

When the Never Openweight Title has more clout than your shit because it's got a stupid name like the WWE Universal Championship


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't understand why they changed it to the WWE Championship if they weren't going to call the Raw title the World Heavyweight Championship.

Unless they just got tired of the longer name, I don't see the rationale.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn it Cole call it "Pele" or "Pele kick"



After calling the power bomb "That Shield Move" I think he's getting brain lesions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

dope match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

No sell to Lariatooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When the Never Openweight Title has more clout than your shit because it's got a stupid name like the WWE Universal Championship



Really shoving that Universe thing huh? :lmoa


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

BALOR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Cesaro isn't getting booked to look that weak in this match. I'm surprised he didn't get the pin.

Honestly felt like Balor is going to get a version of the AJ push and challenge for the belt out the chute.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

holy shit are they going to have Finn lose to Roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!?!??!?!?!11111


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

I get the feeling we're gonna see The Club vs Shield at Summerslam now


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Cole can't keep up with all of the replays


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Really didn't expect this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> holy shit are they going to have Finn lose to Roman



I think it's Seth v Finn at Summerslam.

Go all in on Balor and you can take the scenic route to getting to the endgame which is Roman with an extended run. They don't want to put Roman and Brock both in the top 3 matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Demon Entrance tonight pls


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

this raw to fire


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Hopefully Nia Jax starts giving Yokozuna leg drops or they gave her a new finisher. She was pretty much ready, good as the powerhouse chick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Seriously a lot of stuff going on tonight. 

This jimmy crowd probably still thought they'd see Cena or Orton


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Demon Entrance tonight pls



PPV only. He doesn't want to waste his limit break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Really shoving that Universe thing huh? :lmoa



Honestly I don't understand how they fuck up the belts. Like dude go find someone who actually knows what's cool because this shit is so weak.

Like you have the WWE Championship then the WWE Universal Championship. That's as terrible as when they had the Global Championship or whatever the fuck it was. Like way to NTR the belt you tried to put heat on by coming up with a shitty superlative for the new belt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Please a Rusev vs. Owens feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I don't understand how they fuck up the belts. Like dude go find someone who actually knows what's cool because this shit is so weak.
> 
> Like you have the WWE Championship then the WWE Universal Championship. That's as terrible as when they had the Global Championship or whatever the fuck it was. Like way to NTR the belt you tried to put heat on by coming up with a shitty superlative for the new belt.



They figured it would sound cool to someone in the 80s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Please a Rusev vs. Owens feud.



Letting Twitter Rusev vs Twitter Owens would be a fun feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Nia's theme doesn't exactly scream monster heel


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Nia Jax the new Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

This like early 90s squash match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

The leg drop is getting better. She should turn the girls over though. 

Idk why they don't make these dudes watch older superstars. If Nia worked a bit more like Vader with some Yokozuna stuff she'd be great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

who's the girl that Nia wrestled?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nia Jax the new Beth Phoenix?



Nah more like the new Kharma.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Nia has to work like this:




Dean Ambrose said:


> who's the girl that Nia wrestled?



Local talent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Goldust is a legit Pokemon Go fan so it's nice to see him add to it in the Golden truth quick segments


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

i thought it was a fine squash match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nia has to work like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do local talent wrestlers get paid for the live tv match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

WWE bringing back carpenters


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Corey Graves doing everything he can to elevate that announce team. Cole and Saxton doing everything they can to shit all over it.

Also Reigns being advertised to be at smack down tomorrow. Interested to see if it's just an old ad playing on radio or legit. May have to get a ticket and check it out.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah more like the new Kharma.


I'd say Bayley is the Mickie James
Sasha Banks: Melina
Becky Lynch: Candice Michelle
Charlotte: Victoria/ Michelle McCool.

Nikki is the Trish
Paige is the Katie Lea
Natalya is the Lita


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Corey Graves doing everything he can to elevate that announce team. Cole and Saxton doing everything they can to shit all over it.
> 
> Also Reigns being advertised to be at smack down tomorrow. Interested to see if it's just an old ad playing on radio or legit. May have to get a ticket and check it out.



If it's not old ad , I expect Club vs  Shield 

If it's an old ad, they messed up


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

If Balor wins tonight, that means they were REALLY PISSED about Roman's test failure


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If it's not old ad , I expect Club vs  Shield
> 
> If it's an old ad, they messed up



It was on the radio today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Come on Sami vs. Balor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It was on the radio today



Well I guess we'll find out later in the night.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

So have they shown this "universal championship" yet? God what an awful ass name for a world title...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

wow even Sami's attacking babyface Roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

yoooo wtf


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> If Balor wins tonight, that means they were REALLY PISSED about Roman's test failure



I think it's pretty much sewn up. How're they going to put him and Brock both in the top 3 matches of Summerslam?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Corey Graves doing everything he can to elevate that announce team. Cole and Saxton doing everything they can to shit all over it.
> 
> Also Reigns being advertised to be at smack down tomorrow. Interested to see if it's just an old ad playing on radio or legit. May have to get a ticket and check it out.



It's amazing what a smart announcer who understands and researches the product can do 

Fucking love Graves.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

they had Sami of all ppl jump Roman, holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

this crowd is so goddamn awful geezus christ


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

corey graves>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> they had Sami of all ppl jump Roman, holy shit



Kind of shows a lack of understanding of what makes babyface Zayn so ever. It's one instance but indicative of a larger problem.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I guess we'll find out later in the night.



Unless the friend been relegated to superstars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

and Roman gets boo'd for attacking a babyface as a babyface . God Vince stop doing this to Romang


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

*crowd was having fun*
*Roman enters match*
>BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

is Roman ok?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Unless the friend been relegated to superstars



He'd have to have failed the wellness policy again to have done that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman low key burying his cousins by doing a way better plancha than they ever have.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Also you know all these poor bastards taking adderall so they can study their lines. Then getting suspended when drug tested.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *crowd was having fun*
> *Roman enters match*
> >BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Shame us was actually saving a match for once


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

graves>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Also you know all these poor bastards taking adderall so they can study their lines. Then getting suspended when drug tested.



It's a stupid thing to pop them for, but it's also an easy thing to get a prescription for as well. Still crazy he came up for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

why do i feel like the front row are a bunch of casuals theyre pissing me off


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

god Sami sells that Blue Thunderbomb as the win so well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

What are these lazy ass standing corner clotheslines?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Blue thunder bomb should start ending some matches.

Roman getting the wimminz and childrenz chanting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

They're really giving Sami Zayn the strong ass underdog booking with all of these out of nowhere pin breaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Crowd finally up.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

oh man......


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman pissed as fuck at Jericho for botching that spot and falling with no contact.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

this raw is amazin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman still sucks. Hope club comes in for beat down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Crowd mad as hell


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman pissed as fuck at Jericho for botching that spot and falling with no contact.



I honestly think Roman just pushed him down too hard or the wrong way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

welcome to Raw Finn


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

just turn roman heel. hes amazing in the ring and fans just wanna boo him.

might as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

So Roman vs. Balor? They keep fuelling the Roman hate with this dumbass booking.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

The right man won. If Balor goes over Reigns he's made over night.

If Reigns loses at Summerslam he's out of the title picture.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

holy shit we're about to see the chosen Face of NXT vs the chosen Face of WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Roman vs. Balor? They keep fuelling the Roman hate with this dumbass booking.




dumb ass booking dont even matter no more

fans hate him now just because.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

booty saxton qhaqhqhahahahahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> dumb ass booking dont even matter no more
> 
> fans hate him now just because.



Or they could just turn him heel which would be the sane thing to do.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh right, Bray and Erick Rowan are on SmackDown!.

I wonder what new menacing theme Braun Strowman will get.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Wish Roman would say something to Vince about his booking but since he can't and won't, he's at the mercy of being thrown into fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

You have to be a really joyless friend to not get a kick out of the New Day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

New Day vs Enzo and Cass at Summerslam please.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

guys, Roman had to win that, he's the highest of the pecking order in that Fatal Four Way. He's a top guy. Gotta be realistic here


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> New Day vs Enzo and Cass at Summerslam please.



If Enzo and Cass don't leave Brooklyn with the championship idek. Too fucked up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> guys, Roman had to win that, he's the highest of the pecking order in that Fatal Four Way. He's a top guy. Gotta be realistic here



Well he also represents the most doubtful outcome in the main event. None of us would really buy any of the other dudes in that fatal 4 way as beating Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If Enzo and Cass don't leave Brooklyn with the championship idek. Too fucked up.



Exactly. Who better to give the New Day streak to than to Mr. Certified G  and the Big Cass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

LOL what was the point of that plant?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

They should beat up Sonny Boy too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh .......


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Really hope this isn't the Summerslam feud and the Club is just how they keep New Day and Enzo/Cass face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Neville v Ibushi on WWE TV is going to completely redefine this shit. Really hyped they're going to be forced into using Neville properly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Really hope this isn't the Summerslam feud and the Club is just how they keep New Day and Enzo/Cass face.



Why can't we have a face vs face title match though ?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

YES AMBROSE ON THE AUSTIN SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh shit Dean on Stone cold podcast


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

#IfReignsLosesWeRiot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

OH thank god they got rid of the cape


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

GOD I HATE THIS FUCKING CROWD!!

at least show Neville some love for being back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Crowd fucking died.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

Sweet Jesus someone on the announce team that knows the difference between a shooting star press and a moonsault.

These are tears of joy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

come on Axel, headlocks don't get heat anymore

except if youre Owens


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

id love to be at this raw


crowd mad doo doo gritz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Red Arrow!

To Axel's face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Neville looks quick as a cat  which is good to see .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

im giving this worst crowd of the year


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

this womens match better end in DQ


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice Neville return.

Poor Axel. He's such a jarbroni, Perfect must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> this womens match better end in DQ



Probably will since they're supposed to feud for the title at Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice Neville return.
> 
> Poor Axel. He's such a jarbroni, Perfect must be rolling in his grave.



He could decide to be Perfect's counter gimmick, Mr. Flawed


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice Neville return.
> 
> Poor Axel. He's such a jarbroni, Perfect must be rolling in his grave.



He's actually really respected. I think he's basically the Tye Dillinger of the main roster. Vince just doesn't like him but everyone else seems to. Kind of like a more fucked up version of the Christian thing I guess?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's actually really respected. I think he's basically the Tye Dillinger of the main roster. Vince just doesn't like him but everyone else seems to. Kind of like a more fucked up version of the Christian thing I guess?



Least they got rid of his mighty mouse look


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Bob is hilarious


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't think that report was ever legitimate. I think the Man That Gravity Forget and the cape were basically the extent of the Mighty Mouse thing and that Meltzer is just a fucking idiot who will publish anything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

ok finn winning


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

man RAWs new look and theme makes me feel like its mid or early 2000s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think that report was ever legitimate. I think the Man That Gravity Forget and the cape were basically the extent of the Mighty Mouse thing and that Meltzer is just a fucking idiot who will publish anything.


Yeah but you couldn't help but think it was more Mighty Mouse than Man That Gravity Forgot. I mean Vince does have a sick sense of humor


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

Jesus Christ Dana Brooke's tiddies are huge!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Recycling Balor's NXT package from like his third feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but you couldn't help but think it was more Mighty Mouse than Man That Gravity Forgot. I mean Vince does have a sick sense of humor



Honestly feel like you're in a position to say that because that was the report. It basically primed us.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's actually really respected. I think he's basically the Tye Dillinger of the main roster. Vince just doesn't like him but everyone else seems to. Kind of like a more fucked up version of the Christian thing I guess?


That's sad to hear. Guess Vince doesn't like how he isn't as crazy as his father outside the ring?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jesus Christ Dana Brooke's tiddies are huge!!



Yeah if only she was born a mute she would be the perfect woman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

dana got that pov dick sucking lips


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's sad to hear. Guess Vince doesn't like how he isn't as crazy as his father outside the ring?



Well Hennig really endeared himself because of how he was outside the ring. I mean he was basically getting the RVD run in 2002 before he passed. But I remember reading about Axel going to the Rock's house and helping get ring ready.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly feel like you're in a position to say that because that was the report. It basically primed us.



I mean some people would still see that even if there was no report but I will give you that it's unfair for me to just say that due to the report.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Idk why they think every chick has to be a wrestler though. Dana Brooke would be a fantastic manager, she's got the talking part of this down pat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah Dana is ...... damn.  Her tits look like they're trying to squeeze out of her dress.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

They're really accentuating these chick's assets.

Honestly it's stupid as fuck to show the still images from PPV when you put the clips on youtube.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah Dana is ...... damn.  Her tits look like they're trying to squeeze out of her dress.



Charlotte's got big ones too. She's been pushing them out more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasha face expressions seems like she gonna win


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly it's stupid as fuck to show the still images from PPV when you put the clips on youtube.


Yeah I don't get the still images after the PPV still either. I didn't watch Battleground live, but I certainly saw enough video clips posted by WWE's own Twitter account throughout the event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte's got big ones too. She's been pushing them out more.



Yeah I noticed that too.  

I didn't think Dana's were super massive like that though holy shit lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Yeah I don't get the still images after the PPV still either. I didn't watch Battleground live, but I certainly saw enough video clips posted by WWE's own Twitter account throughout the event.



Also available on youtube on their section.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

BOSS!!!


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasha turned to Eddie


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Yeah if only she was born a mute she would be the perfect woman.


haha damn gr8. Well if Quiet from MGS is anything to go by I gotta agree.



WhatADrag said:


> dana got that pov dick sucking lips


Rofl damn. she need to have some videos surface.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

That was kinda awesome.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

How How could I have not noticed Dana's tits, I am a failure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

if Charlotte wins cleanly I can't ....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> How How could I have not noticed Dana's tits, I am a failure



It's all right , I'm sure even the Titty master didn't notice them


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh.
My.
God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Goddamn. Sasha landed rough. Didn't Lita fuck up her neck that way?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasha almost Lita'd herself on the outside.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Sasha got right up to show she wasn't hurt. Too much momentum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

And yeah, I'd snap Dana in bed.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Tuned out to watch Michelle Obama's speech lol.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

ouch that dive


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SHIT HOW IS SASHA OK?!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

HOLY SHIT

This is fucking TV!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

goddamn Charlotte dat be dangerous


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

this horrible crowd with this classic ass raw


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince is going to shit on them so hard after this. This is too fucking hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Charlotte has the best looking Moonsault nowadays


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

scary match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

This is the best Sasha/Charlotte match period.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

This should've been the PPV match FFS.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

OMG SHE TAPPED

OMG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

i told u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

New Champion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

SASHA DID IT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Classic Raw just for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Two MOTY contenders in 2 nights. Unreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

WHAT?!!! SHE WON?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

FUCK YEAH THE BOSS BAE WINS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Where's the fireworks? Kevin Dunn you ancient cunt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

CHalotte actually had a look of pride of Sasha.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

How Charlotte is trying hard as fuck not to break kayfabe and be happy as fuck for Sasha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

classic ass raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

the tears of joy ! 

BOSS QUEEN!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

GOAT Post match interview.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

dat promo by the Queen 


Two most important titles are held by two fan faves 


WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Reminds me of when Mickie finally beat Beth.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Smackdown has no shot unless they get Bayley. Sasha might legitimately be the best wrestler on the entire roster or at the very least have the best quality matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Smackdown has no shot unless they get Bayley. Sasha might legitimately be the best wrestler on the entire roster or at the very least have the best quality matches.



Can I be pissed now ?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Does the WWE Network keep all past episodes of shows, like SCSA Podcasts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Does the WWE Network keep all past episodes of shows, like SCSA Podcasts?



They do. They have the podcasts right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

i'm convinced someone is mind controlling Vince


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can I be pissed now ?



I mean in the women's division. Bayley is the only other woman on the roster who can get Sasha's reaction.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

new era lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?


nah

hypotcritcal tho


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Gibbs is getting likes on his diva ifs. Prime Gibbs has returned.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

OLD SCHOOL AS FUCK


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Oh right, Bray and Erick Rowan are on SmackDown!.
> 
> I wonder what new menacing theme Braun Strowman will get.


RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean in the women's division. Bayley is the only other woman on the roster who can get Sasha's reaction.


Sasha actually wanted to be on Smackdown too 

Her winning it there would have given it an even more awesome Eddie Guerrero type of feel


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

New Haircut for Braun


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

This Braun Strowman match 



God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?



People won't notice Balor's flaws if they take the title off of him quickly, if they go that route, but I think the point is to put him in the chase now that they don't want to use Brock or Roman in that spot yet.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nah
> 
> hypotcritcal tho



That's what I was alluding to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Feeling like a 7 year old again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

im dying yo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Will people have problems with a Balor super push? I mean, if he beats Roman tonight and then Rollins at Summerslam within a month of debuting on the main roster will anyone have an issue with it?



I think that would be too soon but then again , Seth vs Roman seems kind of a dull feud.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

I like Braun's new intensity


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

can we say this is a top tier episode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's what I was alluding to.



How do you figure? Balor is an indy darling with New Japan cred not to mention him and Owens sold out the Barclay Center just like Brock/Taker. People resented Balor's NXT run toward the end of it as well. At the same time though he's never felt shoehorned and still doesn't even in this context because he's always been made to be a big deal.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

Brian


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> can we say this is a top tier episode


Pretty much . If you exclude the squashes it's been a really good Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much . If you exclude the squashes it's been a really good Raw.



I actually think the squashes were ok. Like they let that guy talk and it added some flavor to the Strowman squash. Nia Jax worked pretty well tonight. This is a pretty special episode so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> How do you figure? Balor is an indy darling with New Japan cred not to mention him and Owens sold out the Barclay Center just like Brock/Taker. People resented Balor's NXT run toward the end of it as well. At the same time though he's never felt shoehorned and still doesn't even in this context because he's always been made to be a big deal.



because him coming to the main roster and becoming the top guy is no different than roman no matter if finn is an indy darling or if he sells out it still backfires the argument

this like saying ufc telling all their fighters its manditory to get certain drug tests prior to the fight but turn around and dont give it to brock because hes a draw.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Nothing wrong with squash matches, I thought Stowman looked vicious

and the new member of War Machine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I actually think the squashes were ok. Like they let that guy talk and it added some flavor to the Strowman squash. Nia Jax worked pretty well tonight. This is a pretty special episode so far.


I meant more like I don't judge squash matches cause I understand the point isn't for a good match but to build up characters. Nia Jax seems kinda cool  and Strongman seems like he'll be in Ryback's spot in a few years.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> How do you figure? Balor is an indy darling with New Japan cred not to mention him and Owens sold out the Barclay Center just like Brock/Taker. People resented Balor's NXT run toward the end of it as well. At the same time though he's never felt shoehorned and still doesn't even in this context because he's always been made to be a big deal.



Irregardless, winning the world title within a month is an insane push and people got on Reigns for winning it after a much longer period. It'd be hypocritical. But hey, we're all hypocrites in some shape or form. The fundamental difference between Balor and Reigns is that Reigns has a stereotypical "wrestler" look, he's good looking (no homo), he's muscular and tall (no homo) and he represents everything that management looks for. Balor in comparison is an underdog and people can get behind that.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Club vs. New Day

and

Shining Stars vs. Enzo and Cass? Ehhhhh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

When you get instant heel heat for interrupting Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FUCK YOU E!!!


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

THOSE BASTARDS INVITED ME TO PUERTO RICO


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

Pokemon Go costing a wrestler a match.

Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

damn smackdown wont be able to top raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

If Balor wins I'll order a bunch of shirts from WWEshop. COME ON!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THOSE BASTARDS INVITED ME TO PUERTO RICO



Such evil fiends 



Also thank god it's not a feud. I don't know if I could handle it


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman is Samoan

push him to the moon!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Pokemon Go costing a wrestler a match.
> 
> Never thought I'd say that.



Nintendo loving this promotion so much


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

lol  I guess they're gonna close to the show with Reigns winning over Balor. Probably a dumb move. Balor probably shouldn't get an immediate push, but I'd take that over Reigns versus Rollins again.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

Best Raw in ages


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> because him coming to the main roster and becoming the top guy is no different than roman no matter if finn is an indy darling or if he sells out it still backfires the argument
> 
> this like saying ufc telling all their fighters its manditory to get certain drug tests prior to the fight but turn around and dont give it to brock because hes a draw.



No it's completely different because the problem with Roman Reigns has always been a perception of him not paying dues and having everything handed to him. The guy has been wrestling for 6 years. It's completely different when you have Balor who trained in the New Japan Dojo and was putting on classics with Ibushi, winning G1 matches against Tanahashi, and was original leader of the Bullet Club. It's completely different.

It's nothing like this because Brock is a part timer there. No it's like giving Cyborg the title shot against Ronda from jump.



God Movement said:


> Irregardless, winning the world title within a month is an insane push and people got on Reigns for winning it after a much longer period. It'd be hypocritical. But hey, we're all hypocrites in some shape or form. The fundamental difference between Balor and Reigns is that Reigns has a stereotypical "wrestler" look, he's good looking (no homo), he's muscular and tall (no homo) and he represents everything that management looks for. Balor in comparison is an underdog and people can get behind that.



You realize the only adjective there that doesn't apply to Balor is height. The dude is like the Legolas of Leprechauns.

Still though you have to understand the clout he has and why it's legitimate. This is why people are pining for AJ to win a world championship. They want to see the super workers triumph, especially the guys who were super over in Japan like AJ and Nakamura as well. It's because those guys were paying their dues and earning people's respect and admiration. I made some key points above but pointed out Roman's been wrestling for 6 years. Think about what Balor has done around the world.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

NEED Gallows and Anderson to help Balor win this. Bullet Club NEEDED ASAP


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

I think Balor is winning because they're already all in on Brock Lesnar v Orton. They can't put two PED guys in 2 of the top 3 matches on the card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Fucking unfair that the best RAW of the year has the worst crowd of the year.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> Best Raw in ages



Still waiting to see this finish, but I would agree. They threw away probably a  month worth of television on one show, but they also let wrestling tell the story. That's what made it so good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Also, why no Demon paint?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2016)

Heard Sasha won the belt.

Finally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

ermahgerd roman so stronk


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

The giving Reigns all the offence so far actually makes me think Reigns may lose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

That WWE Universal Title thing sounds so terrible. I think Dean is right and that it's a subtle way to suck NBC's dick.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Also, why no Demon paint?



It's called foreplay.

You can't always go in balls deep.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The giving Reigns all the offence so far actually makes me think Reigns may lose.



I feel like there's no way from a PR standpoint they can have him win. Man if we got Roman's Diesel run out of the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That WWE Universal Title thing sounds so terrible. I think Dean is right and that it's a subtle way to suck NBC's dick.


Yeah. Of all the names they could come up with Universal? Really?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Ugh commercial breaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Broman Reigns will come back stronger but he first must be.........DELETED!!

LIKE BROTHER NERO!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2016)

They should have just called the WWE Heavyweight Title.

Especially if they have the Cruiserweights on the same brand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess in kayfabe terms they called it universal as a way of saying that this champion is the real champ and not the Smackdown champ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

This match has killed the crowd BAH GAWD THE CROWD IS BROKEN IN HALF!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

@SoulTaker it it has nothing to do with paying his dues in other companies. You're confusing the mindset of a die hard wrestling fan whos followed guys outside of wwe and believe once they get to the main roster they should get theres. Compared to a wrestling fan like me who doesn't watch other wrestling or a casual who has no idea who someone is but why is he getting pushed to the moon when guys been on the mid card forever even when they got hot.

none of that shit matters when it comes to the main wwe roster. the only thing is roman was very lame on his come up compared to if they did finn like this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

I think universe was also a way to establish the title on a pre existing idea. It definitely sounds straight from Vince.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

No idea who is going to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I think universe was also a way to establish the title on a pre existing idea. It definitely sounds straight from Vince.



I don't know . I think it feels like a title Steph did after last night where Dean gloated over her about the title and so did Shane and DB. So in her kayfabe 'anger' she did the childish thing of naming something Universal so it won't be challenged.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker it it has nothing to do with paying his dues in other companies. You're confusing the mindset of a die hard wrestling fan whos followed guys outside of wwe and believe once they get to the main roster they should get theres. Compared to a wrestling fan like me who doesn't watch other wrestling or a casual who has no idea who someone is but why is he getting pushed to the moon when guys been on the mid card forever even when they got hot.
> 
> none of that shit matters when it comes to the main wwe roster. the only thing is roman was very lame on his come up compared to if they did finn like this.



Yeah but the fact is that your perception of Roman is colored by the energy he gets from the crowd. The crowd dislikes the super push because they perceive it as undeserved. Balor's character is partially based on his roots in Japan even if you don't know the specifics. You know Balor has been wrestling for more than double the years of a Reigns. Finn has also been a known commodity because his entrances got mainstream attention and this helped raise the visibility of his profile. It's a different situation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

CLEAN!???????????????????????


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Finnnnnnnn baalooorrrr!!!!


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 25, 2016)

FINN WON CLEAN

SASHA IS CHAMP

WHAT HAPPENED TO VINCE


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

BALOORRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

I told you guys Reigns is in the goddamn doghouse.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

VINCE IS PISSED AT ROMAN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

DAAAAAAAAAAMN ROMAN BE JOBBING NOW!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

THE DEMON ENTRANCE AT SUMMERSLAM!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

*sigh * Seth gets Finn

and Dean gets >..........


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> VINCE IS PISSED AT ROMAN.



You can't put Roman and Brock both at the top of the Summerslam card. Finn is the pivot, but you also need to put him over Roman to put the result in doubt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Oh right here comes the redemption storyline for Roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

whole lee shit


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

wow wow wow holy shit is this real life and not 2k17?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

So how the fuck does Smackdown top this?

One way.............TURN CENA HEEL!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

You never know it's 6 months from Royal Rumble. Whatever they do to Roman now an be undone then.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Praise the Lord. PRAISE THE LORD.

WWE did the right thing. For once in forever.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

WWE Universe

Universal Title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Unless Bryan himself wrestles tomorrow night, RAW fucking shreds Smackdown this week.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

Confirmed: Best Raw in YEARS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Unless Bryan himself wrestles tomorrow night, RAW fucking shreds Smackdown this week.



When smackdown pulls low ratings they're gonna blame it on Dean


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Best RAW of the year


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess this is either all part of the redemption storyline or he's in the doghouse. If its part of that lame redemption storyline than boo.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Reigns is basically being punished. 

Good showing from RAW. But they also pulled a lot of stuff this week. Not sure if they can top this show for next week lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Unless Bryan himself wrestles tomorrow night, RAW fucking shreds Smackdown this week.


Yeah I don't know how Smackdown is gonna compete with that.   sucks cause I want Smackdown to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Maybe Smackdown wil go TV-14?

Maybe they'll do better storylines? 

Maybe..................


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I guess this is either all part of the redemption storyline or he's in the doghouse. If its part of that lame redemption storyline than boo.



We'll know for sure 6 months from now but then again it can always change. I mean given the way the draft went they were probably going to run back Lesnar/Roman? This way they can kind of turn his push on whenever?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Next week they're going to build up the midcard feuds for Summerslam; Rusev vs. Sami and Owens vs. Cesaro?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Club vs New Day
Balor vs Seth
AJ vs Dean(?)

Bullet Club runnin wild


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

see what i mean?

lets just enjoy this moment instead of worrying roman gonna come back soon.

the passion of hared for that guy wild


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Next week might feel more like a traditional RAW. They should shake up the characters entirely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Club vs New Day
> Balor vs Seth
> AJ vs Dean(?)
> 
> Bullet Club runnin wild



Cena ain't done with AJ yet. 

Also, Smackdown needs Kurt Angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Club vs New Day
> Balor vs Seth
> AJ vs Dean(?)
> 
> Bullet Club runnin wild



Probably AJ vs Cena vs Dean for the title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably AJ vs Cena vs Dean for the title



That's not bad you twit.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

Roman vs Kevin Owens is likely.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

I kinda want Bray to get a shot at Dean tbh. Its either him or Cena/AJ/Ambrose Triple Threat IMO


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

Cena and Dean are at the RAW dark match


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2016)

Daniel Bryan's gonna reach out to CM Punk and he and AJ will return.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's not bad you twit.



That's not great either you blasphemous hobo!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuck... Fuck... FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK... What if Cena turns heel tomorrow?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Roman vs Kevin Owens is likely.



Probably the best direction for both characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

I call it 100% they have Cena vs AJ on Smackdown for the person to face Dean. If theyre going this hard on their first weeks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's not great either you blasphemous hobo!!



AJ is quality and Cena gives it the big match feel which Seth vs. Balor doesn't have. Given Smackdown's talent pool it's a good start for the brand. Saves the singles matches for later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Probably the best direction for both characters.



First rule for Roman, unless you're turning him heel; Do not fucking put him against fan favorites.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AJ is quality and Cena gives it the big match feel which Seth vs. Balor doesn't have. Given Smackdown's talent pool it's a good start for the brand. Saves the singles matches for later.



I guess. I just think it sucks how weak this roster is.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Smackdown probably can't beat today's show but longevity matters, not just fighting to be the best week after week. That's the hole that WCW eventually fell in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

can't even watch Smackdown tomorrow, going to go see the Killing Joke in theaters


----------



## Kenju (Jul 25, 2016)

yeah that midcard is scary but the good thing is that they only have 2 hours to fill. So all of their top guys can fill up most of that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess. I just think it sucks how weak this roster is.





It's not a weak roster at all. I actually thought Smackdown had the better roster coming in this week. It's just that nobody thought Vince would go insane and give the fans what they want for a change.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> yeah that midcard is scary but the good thing is that they only have 2 hours to fill. So all of their top guys can fill up most of that



Exactly. They may be a little weak on midcarders but they have a ton of stuff to work with for only two hours.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> yeah that midcard is scary but the good thing is that they only have 2 hours to fill. So all of their top guys can fill up most of that


Actually didn't think about that. An hour less defo means SD's lack of firepower (even then its overstated: I mean Cena, AJ, Ambrose, Bray, Orton, Ziggler, etc... can defo carry the show) compared to Raw won't be as noticeable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> yeah that midcard is scary but the good thing is that they only have 2 hours to fill. So all of their top guys can fill up most of that



They wont have 3 squash matches for example.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't remember the last time I've been this excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)

AJ and heel Cena should team up ala. Austin and Trips. That'd shit all over RAW tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how much WWE plans to actually change, but I hope the booking tonight shows management and creative that it's better to write a show that reflects the lingering energy of fans rather than telling people who and what to like. That's not to say that there's an interest in Roman...but there has definitely been buzz about stars like Fin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

True plus they can also actually give good storylines since they have less wrestlers to focus on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2016)

Reigns doesn't have be in the title hunt 24/7


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

All I can say is that ever since the Brand Split announcement I've been getting more and more hyped about the WWE than I have in a long while and this RAW was an amazing way to kick this new era off. While I'm sure things won't always be this exciting and things will settle off I'm looking forward to what happens in the future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

might have to rewatch raw tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Either way hoping Smackdown at least can give something really fun .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jul 25, 2016)

The way Roman has been treated is not right!

Writing WWE management an angry letter tomorrow. Leave Roman alone!


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2016)

So Balor won? Interesting, if the Club gets involved Balor could walk out of summer slam champ, would be interesting way to turn Seth face if he has to fight the Club.

Raw was pretty good, smackdowns going to have a tough time to keep up, the mid card is suffering but they only have 2 hours to fill so they can probably make it work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Either way hoping Smackdown at least can give something really fun .



Pretty sure Smackdown will be good but it won't top raw unless an Angle returned happen or Cena turned.

but either way it will be good. people will probably compare it to raw then say smackdown was bad though, which they shouldnt do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 25, 2016)

Angle needs to return to save wrestling, give him 5 more years with the WWE belt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2016)

Just realised my boy The Brian Kendrick is still in the CWC. Pleas let him win then make him Cruiserweight Champion on RAW please based WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

meanwhile punk bout to get beat up at ufc.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2016)

lol someone pointed out that they could have called it the WWE Global Championship. 

I guess Universal makes more sense because of ""WWE Universe."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2016)

side note

Chris jericho goat

drink it in man


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Roman lost clean again? OK. I'll tune in to Smackdown then.

I hope Steph is not head of creative for RAW...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

She probably does have final say. Only a few months of programming will really tell what their hand is.

EDIT: One of the guys I listen to said this could be the beginning of a redemption angle...lol.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

would be great for a heel turn angle


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Is there a photo out for the new championship or is it just announced?

Universal Championship sounds dumb though...


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

it was just announced


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Based on the show today they might conservatively design the belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Smack down is gonna be a building process. People are judging by right now instead of the long term. Majority of smack down, besides cena styles and dean, has been in the loop of nothingness the last few months.

Smack down gives guys like orton bray n Del Rio also ziggler to reinvent themselves while guys like kalisto Corbin Apollo can finally get some attention.

Unless they're crusierweights  all the vets and other nxt call ups should go to smack down in the future


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

I see they don't put nxt matches in the best matches of the year on there dvd

So this what im guessing going on the dvd
Shield Triple Threat BattleGround
Sami vs Owens from BattleGround
Dean vs Owens Royal Rumble
AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho Fast Lane
Triple H vs Dean Ambrose Roadblock
Ladder match from Mania
Roman vs AJ Payback
Roman vs AJ Extreme Rules
Roman vs Seth MITB


powerful year of matches and we got a few more months left and also we get extra ppvs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Sasha v Charlotte would probably make a DVD on account of it being the first Raw of the new era. If they can only have one match per PPV then I'd keep Owens/Zayn and get rid of the Shield triple threat since MiTB is already there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

I made this on another site but I figured id post here to

can we say 2016 has been the best year for wwe in years?
At least most interesting? I know the WWE has a problem of being inconsistent and the major problem of forcing Roman and the bad booking of him. But I feel like over all this has been great to be a fan of the WWE.

I'm a just go over top moments I can think of right now.
Debut of AJ Styles at the Royal Rumble
Return of Shane
WWE Draft
Crusierweight Classic
Smackdown is live
WWE allowed Brock to fight in the UFC
Return of the gods Cena Seth and Orton
Retirement for Bryan but to come back as Smackdown GM
Finn on Raw and going clean over a lot of top guys last night
The signing of guys such as Nakamura, Bobby Rhode, Austin Areis
Samoa Joe was signed last year but hes nxt champion now
Roman interesting Suspension

And little things I find as golden gems from this year
Enzo and Cass/New Day Promos
Austin and Jericho Podcasts stay lit
WWE is on espn every Tuesday night now for an interview/ plus ESPN reports their shit alot for specific moments both live and articles
Cena's is doing big things out of the wrestling world
Network releases interesting docs and shows like Seth coming back, Bryan retirement, their specials on ppvs like Mania and Summerslam or takeovers, ride along.


Only thing that can only top all this shit is a Kurt Angle return or a Cena/Roman turn.


Then the matches

Shield Triple Threat BattleGround
Sami vs Owens from BattleGround
Dean vs Owens Royal Rumble
AJ Styles vs Chris Jericho Fast Lane
Triple H vs Dean Ambrose Roadblock
Ladder match from Mania
Roman vs AJ Payback
Roman vs AJ Extreme Rules
Roman vs Seth MITB
Sami vs Nakamura
then some great matches from NXT and RAW episodes I can't even remember.

Now we have a few months left and we get more ppvs, smackdown is live now and has its own roster so they will go all out and give top matches and moments.


Has there really been anything better than 2016 for the WWE for the last 5 years?
only thing I can think of in a overall view that major happened
CM Punk
Daniel Bryan
Return of Batista/Evolution
Taker Streak ends



I just feel like this year has been better than recent years as a fan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2016)

You're being emotional again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

I I be sitting back thinking damn Cody n wade could have been on smack down if they just chilled a few more months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

I think calling this the best year in a while is recency bias. The Pipebomb brought back a good number of us, this is while you have some of the lowest rated Raws and worst episodes this year. The peaks were great this year and a lot of good stuff happened but I don't see a lot of separation between this year and 2014 which might contain the GOAT Wrestlemania moment ever. I'm not trying to be negative or even say that it's stupid to say its better than some of the recent years, but you really have to look at it as Wrestlemania 27, or whenever Miz/Cena was as the low point, and everything after as the company being significantly better than it has been in years.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

All those great matches last night and Seth Rollins didn't even wrestle, goddamn


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Legit watching RAW again just for Balor.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuck, I just realized that with all this "New Era" shit. WWE2K17 will be completely outdated.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

2K17 is fucked


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh yeah, you're better off just waiting until next October really, for 2K18. Or at the least, wait until after Christmas to buy 2K17 at a discount.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Really have a bad feeling about Balor. I hope it's an Enzo/Cass situation where he's just such a better fit for the main than he is NXT he takes off. In his video packages he comes off as such a cool dude. 

I don't think 2k17 is going to be fucked over because of the roster update. I think the brand splitting would be a focus if they could have made it as such but the rosters will be mostly where they should be if not disorganized. I think 2k18 is a better bet for them getting a fun simulation formula anyway. Not that we've seen anything from this version to inform us one way or the other.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

I am baffled by both PWTorch & The Observer is still thinking that the things WWE doing to humiliate Reigns is "an attempt to get Roman over by sympathy".


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I am baffled by both PWTorch & The Observer is still thinking that the things WWE doing to humiliate Reigns is "an attempt to get Roman over by sympathy".



How do you figure? I mean honestly the Royal Rumble is 6 months from now. They book in reverse, so after Summer Slam I'm pretty sure they'll have some semblance of a Wrestlemania plan.

Roman got popped for aderall, has gotten pinned clean by both Seth and Dean, and still gets booed like he's getting the most undeserved rocket push of the past 20 years. Everyone is laughing about the redemption angle but how is anyone in a position to say that this isn't apart of it or won't retroactively be apart of a redemption angle in the same way them letting Orton/Cena bore the fuck out of us for the WWEWHC when we wanted Bryan.

Those publications fuck up so much shit, Meltzer way more than Alvarez, that they can afford to say it's apart of the sympathy/redemption angle and not look half as stupid for believing other obviously planted shit. Like how Meltzer was trying to say Cesaro had a worked shoot despite anyone with a brain knowing it was a real shoot because Jojo and Cesaro aren't good enough actors.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

DA BIG DAWG IS IN DA DAWG HOUSE

BALEE DAT


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

It reminds me of when Seth did the Rollins report and Dave & Bryan were saying that they think WWE was trying to get Roman over from that.

---

Also, for the #1 Contender on SmackdownLive. I think they should do a gauntlet match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> It reminds me of when Seth did the Rollins report and Dave & Bryan were saying that they think WWE was trying to get Roman over from that.
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, for the #1 Contender on SmackdownLive. I think they should do a gauntlet match





I'm partial to tournaments. I hate the fact we don't have enough of them. The matchups write themselves. One of the best parts of the G1 are the surprise matchups.

I really do wonder who will get the match on Smackdown. I wonder if they'll put Dean in AJ/Cena or if they'll just go Dean/Wyatt and CM Punk the Dean match so it's not a top 3 one for Summerslam. Low key making the WWE Universal belt the focus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Honestly I don't think its recency bias to say Sasha is the best female performer in WWE history. In what's basically been a year and a half she's been the true torch bearer of women's wrestling in the WWE. We're seeing her write the legacy of the GOAT WWE women's wrestler.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If Balor wins I'll order a bunch of shirts from WWEshop. COME ON!


Pay the fuck up and post screenshots of the receipt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Vince Russo had this to say about last nights RAW


> “After tonight’s RAW aired, I came to the sad conclusion that the professional wrestling business as we knew it is dead. The “New Era” is officially here, and the genre that many of us enjoyed and supported for decades upon decades is never coming back. Gone forever are the days of unique characters, compelling story lines and fights that actually looked real, and here to stay are the days of a middle-weight (at best) beating not one, but two heavyweights in the same night, in matches that told no stories and looked more like Swan Lake than fights”
> 
> “When Finn Balor was booked to defeat the likes of Rusev and Roman Reigns in the same night — on his first night — this was the nail in the coffin for me. I never believed that I would ever see a powerhouse like the WWE cater to the smallest audience, with the loudest voice — the IWC. Tonight . . . they won the war. It is over and done with. The “casuals” can now officially give up any and all hope”



I think he needs help



SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I don't think its recency bias to say Sasha is the best female performer in WWE history. In what's basically been a year and a half she's been the true torch bearer of women's wrestling in the WWE. We're seeing her write the legacy of the GOAT WWE women's wrestler.



Truest of girlfriends


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I don't think its recency bias to say Sasha is the best female performer in WWE history. In what's basically been a year and a half she's been the true torch bearer of women's wrestling in the WWE. We're seeing her write the legacy of the GOAT WWE women's wrestler.


awww man well she earned it. 



Kenju said:


> Vince Russo had this to say about last nights RAW
> 
> 
> I think he needs help


Russo still stuck in the big man era just like my uncle.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2016)

Nakamura could help to top raw. Have his crazy ass take out Randy and proclaim he is fighting Bork Laser.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Russo is so scared of change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

ted. said:


> Pay the fuck up and post screenshots of the receipt



I didn't say when. But I was playing to buy a couple of shirts anyway. 

EDIT: Dean vs. Trips was ass. Dean undid all his work and tactics by transforming into Dean "DumbasFuck" Ambrose in the last minute.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh Lord. We have to put up with Russo's online outbursts now that he can't get a job at TNA or any of the television stations.

I love that he throws shit at Balor. That's exactly why  he never wrote anything that was good in the long term.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> EDIT: Dean vs. Trips was ass. Dean undid all his work and tactics by transforming into Dean "DumbasFuck" Ambrose in the last minute.



You're fucking joking, I call that a great match. Dean's actions were based on story telling not being a bad match just because he made a mistake.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

How long until WWE rebuilds a monster stable so there's an excuse for the Shield to reunite again?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Russo is so scared of change.



Or just anything that makes a remote amount of sense.

I still  can't believe he went behind TNA's back to Pop Tv and shitted on Impact' presentation.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

saw this on Uproxx


> Reigns: “A great girl’s match! How the hell do we follow that?!”
> Finn: “You get used to it.”



fucking lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Vince Russo honestly is such a fucking joke. Like you can hear how much of a desperate fucking worm he is when he's on a podcast with Flair or Austin. I think any mature adult can understand that you need to have dudes who can draw even if their not that good in the ring, but you don't need to give them the superman booking anymore. 

I'm usually the low man when it comes to Ambrose but Roadblock against HHH was easily one of his best WWE matches.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 







lucky bastard


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Tried to thirst for Bayley on multiple occasions. Shit was not happening.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince Russo honestly is such a fucking joke. Like you can hear how much of a desperate fucking worm he is when he's on a podcast with Flair or Austin. I think any mature adult can understand that you need to have dudes who can draw even if their not that good in the ring, but you don't need to give them the superman booking anymore.
> 
> I'm usually the low man when it comes to Ambrose but Roadblock against HHH was easily one of his best WWE matches.



Shit the only thing raw has to do to get Russo watching again is strap some shit to poles and have people fight over it.

"Oh my god graves what match is coming up?"
"Well Cole it looks like a dildo on a pole match."
"Vintage Eva Marie getting up that pole. Those stripper skills are really paying off."

Russo at home masturbating furiously.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everytime the subject comes up around Ghost he always shades motherfuckers for sexualizing Bayley whose basically like 5.





Sauce said:


> Tried to thirst for Bayley on multiple occasions. Shit was not happening.



I'd probably smash if the opportunity presented itself. But if I saw her in the street I wouldn't look twice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

You guys can say what you want, but that's my type of girl right there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Bayley is the type of chick you meet through your other friends and you get to know her then find out she's a huge prowrestling fan so you let her aura supplement what she may lack face wise. 

Still think she's full of shit about it being a one off. I understand wanting to leave her in Full Sail so you don't neuter a mainevent in Asuka/Bayley II but we all know one of them goes to Smackdown after that match. 

Honestly I'd be down for Smackdown to just take the NXT Women's belt and defend it on both shows. Of all the belts they have it's the most prestigious Women's belt.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

What exactly is the point of the WWE Universal title? Is that a replacement for Dean's title? A raw exclusive?

If so then what was the point of Battleground if both shows are going to get exclusive main event belts?

Edit: I honestly think both brands should have their own titles to make it less confusing. So is every PPV going to be basically that PPV where the "Smackdown vs. Raw" people was the main focus? (Forgot the name)


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

RAW needed a title I guess

Not gonna lie it kinda annoys me cause it devalues Dean just a tiny bit. But whatever, muh boy still king of SmackdownLive


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2016)

Was it just me or was last night's Raw a lot more physical that usual? Everyone was killing each other the whole night.

Finn's stomp on Rusev in particular scared the shit out of me. 



Kenju said:


> RAW needed a title I guess
> 
> Not gonna lie it kinda annoys me cause it devalues Dean just a tiny bit. But whatever, muh boy still king of SmackdownLive



I don't feel it devalues him. If anything, it only makes the person that wins it look like a total chump. Couldn't win the belt that's technically been part of the company for decades, so they have to settle for the brand new one Steph made up on the spot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What exactly is the point of the WWE Universal title? Is that a replacement for Dean's title? A raw exclusive?
> 
> If so then what was the point of Battleground if both shows are going to get exclusive main event belts?



The point of it is to not leave Raw without a world title because you still need to hedge your bets on Smackdown.

The point is that the true lineal champion is on Smackdown while the false pretender gets to wear a belt with the dumbest name since probably the 80s when they had a Karate Championship. 

Also you get more world champions which really creates a problem with Cena. Soon your going to have to recognize those 5 Flair title runs that make it 21 instead of 16.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What exactly is the point of the WWE Universal title? Is that a replacement for Dean's title? A raw exclusive?
> 
> If so then what was the point of Battleground if both shows are going to get exclusive main event belts?
> 
> Edit: I honestly think both brands should have their own titles to make it less confusing. So is every PPV going to be basically that PPV where the "Smackdown vs. Raw" people was the main focus? (Forgot the name)



It's to rival the Smackdown Belt without bringing back one of the old ones. It's a New Era so they thought "let's get a new title".

It plays into Stephanie's petty heel character. Roman fucked up and didn't bring the title to Raw? "Fuck it, let's make a new one for our brand".


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Was it just me or was last night's Raw a lot more physical that usual? Everyone was killing each other the whole night.
> 
> Finn's stomp on Rusev in particular scared the shit out of me.



I thought they worked a PPV style which was weird but necessary. Like this is honestly what you feel like when you watch an NXT Takeover then realize theres a main roster PPV that probably won't be as good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's to rival the Smackdown Belt without bringing back one of the old ones. It's a New Era so they thought "let's get a new title".
> 
> It plays into Stephanie's petty heel character. Roman fucked up and didn't bring the title to Raw? "Fuck it, let's make a new one for our brand".



Then call it Universal to suck our main sponsor's dick and at the same time make a dig at Shane.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I don't feel it devalues him. If anything, it only makes the person that wins it look like a total chump. Couldn't win the belt that's technically been part of the company for decades, so they have to settle for the brand new one Steph made up on the spot.



True that, true that


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Bailey is the hot ugly chick who could get the dick. Its simple.


But damn russo annoying. He says shit that ufc fans who hate wwe says. "Oh how'd that little guy beat those two big guys" when literally the majority doesn't care. 

Wwe roster has a mix of everything and its  better than just the 7 foot 400 monsters dominating the shows.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Bayley isnt even ugly, people just say that in comparison to most of the women there


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Nah she's a true definition of a butterface


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bailey is the hot ugly chick who could get the dick. Its simple.
> 
> 
> But damn russo annoying. He says shit that ufc fans who hate wwe says. "Oh how'd that little guy beat those two big guys" when literally the majority doesn't care.
> ...



I was looking at Neville and you know he would be one of the biggest dudes in his weight class probably. Yeah there are small guys but in comparison and because of the UFC guys I don't think you have to be as big. Like Cena really isn't even that big he's just really square but in comparison to a jacked up Hogan or Rock? If Balor is taller it probably hurts him because then he's basically Randy Orton.

I do think Bayley's a butterface.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

It's really sad what happened to


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

You had to choose the most unpleasant pic of her 

She should have been on Smackdown


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

It's kind of her fault and tbh she seemed like she stopped caring about wrestling when she started getting famous. When was the actual last good Paige match? Completely ruined her character by making her into a Monster High cosplay and not letting her do the euro-strong style that got her over. 

On the real Emma is better than her but she's not as unique in terms of the whole gothic thing. Not that I thought that was always the case but Paige regressed badly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I was looking at Neville and you know he would be one of the biggest dudes in his weight class probably. Yeah there are small guys but in comparison and because of the UFC guys I don't think you have to be as big. Like Cena really isn't even that big he's just really square but in comparison to a jacked up Hogan or Rock? If Balor is taller it probably hurts him because then he's basically Randy Orton.
> 
> I do think Bayley's a butterface.


Yeah but for example Russo on Finn beating rusev and roman. Finn would be in a lower weight class and some non fans would point that out like Russo did.

But most non wrestling fans are like that they nit pick everything like the striking the submissions etc. I just have a personal grudge with them because me and a close friend has to deal with that all the time. Because those type of guys know we don't care about shit like weight sizes and striking and submission but they will continue to point it out and ask the most obvious question a hater will ask for example.. Why are you watching two men wrestle? You're really watching this shit? You know this is determined right?

When Russo made that comment it seemed like he was taking that route. Wrestling isn't dead and won't be. I wonder if he said all this shit when Bryan beat hhh Batista and Orton all in one night?

Honestly if wwe can just keep up what they did last night their popularity will grow. It would be a slippery slope of positives. The main marks get a good product and we be more open about it. Then the guys who watch wrestling but not all the time because it hasn't been good would watch and see how good its been and continue to watch then casuals will watch and wwe gains new fans.

Its basically the same concept for Pokemon go. Pokemon fans overhyped the shit out of it. The same people who made fun of us still liking shit like that in our adult hood and called it pokeman are the same people who play it now. If its good and trending people will come no matter what. That's honestly with everything. So Russo trying to shit talk last night and the way he shit talk Owens just all types of reaching just sounds like a guy who doesn't watch wrestling at all.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

SmackdownLive stage 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

I guess Russo just annoys me. Like why do we take his opinions serious when we don't Even know names of other writers from wwe past?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah I remember him shitalking KO and Zayn hard


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

A lot of purists don't like Sami or Owens. Tbh I think Sami is kind of an undercover douche. Cornette swears up and down that Generico was the biggest headache to deal with. 

Idk I find the entire thing to be retarded just from the standpoint that you can't simultaneously acknowledge how much smarter the audience is while low key shitting on them by saying you have to dumb the product down.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

When I heard Sami on Jericho's podcast he did give the impression that he could be a bit of a jerk. He apparently gets heated at people who try to get a surprise picture of him


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> A lot of purists don't like Sami or Owens. Tbh I think Sami is kind of an undercover douche. Cornette swears up and down that Generico was the biggest headache to deal with.



Huh. That's weird. What's there to hate about them (other than Zayn's alleged ego)? Is it their builds, their movement, their habits in the ring? I mean, I guess I can see KO's habits rubbing the stuck-in-their-ways types the wrong way but....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> When I heard Sami on Jericho's podcast he did give the impression that he could be a bit of a jerk. He apparently gets heated at people who try to get a surprise picture of him


Fair reason to get pissed about though.

Going to live events wrestling fans piss me off so I can only imagine.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bailey is the hot ugly chick who could get the dick. Its simple.
> 
> 
> But damn russo annoying. He says shit that ufc fans who hate wwe says. "Oh how'd that little guy beat those two big guys" when literally the majority doesn't care.
> ...





Kenju said:


> Bayley isnt even ugly, people just say that in comparison to most of the women there





WhatADrag said:


> Nah she's a true definition of a butterface


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah KO disses fans everyday but we praise him for it lol


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Smackdown Pre-Show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> You're fucking joking, I call that a great match. Dean's actions were based on story telling not being a bad match just because he made a mistake.



No I'm not. It was all part of the DumbasFuck trend. See Ambrose is the kind of character that needs his win once in a while so he wont look like a complete ass. Booking him vs. a protected Trips was a shit decision. That match also tried to pull him off as a guy that thinks his way through; even though he never did that before or after it. And yet he still undid it all. That was a dark point in Ambrose's career.



SoulTaker said:


> A lot of purists don't like Sami or Owens. Tbh I think Sami is kind of an undercover douche. Cornette swears up and down that Generico was the biggest headache to deal with.
> 
> Idk I find the entire thing to be retarded just from the standpoint that you can't simultaneously acknowledge how much smarter the audience is while low key shitting on them by saying you have to dumb the product down.



Same Cornette that shits on Young Bucks and Kenny Omega? lel


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> When I heard Sami on Jericho's podcast he did give the impression that he could be a bit of a jerk. He apparently gets heated at people who try to get a surprise picture of him



Yeah he came off that way there and on some of the Breaking Ground stuff too. There was a swerve he was on where I got that impression as well.



WhatADrag said:


> Fair reason to get pissed about though.
> 
> Going to live events wrestling fans piss me off so I can only imagine.



Depends man, there's a time and place for that sort of thing but if its 2 seconds and your day isn't going bad then you should take the picture. People aren't always going to want your picture and let's be real fans are a huge part of these dude's income because they get licensing money.



kurisu said:


> No I'm not. It was all part of the DumbasFuck trend. See Ambrose is the kind of character that needs his win once in a while so he wont look like a complete ass. Booking him vs. a protected Trips was a shit decision. That match also tried to pull him off as a guy that thinks his way through; even though he never did that before or after it. And yet he still undid it all. That was a dark point in Ambrose's career.
> 
> 
> Same Cornette that shits on Young Bucks and Kenny Omega? lel






I think that'd be in my top 5 for most cynical viewpoint post on Ambrose. It's a valid point.

Same Cornette that shits on Kenny Omega... who gives a fuck he shits on the Bucks. They could stand to have just a few people shit on them.



Shirker said:


> Huh. That's weird. What's there to hate about them (other than Zayn's alleged ego)? Is it their builds, their movement, their habits in the ring? I mean, I guess I can see KO's habits rubbing the stuck-in-their-ways types the wrong way but....



The fact KO wrestles with a shirt is such a huge issue for some of these dudes. Like Kevin Sullivan of all people has an issue with it. Their builds and their movements as well, the lack of selling that is the indy style, and the resentment that these guys have Cena working a main event version of it.



WhatADrag said:


> I guess Russo just annoys me. Like why do we take his opinions serious when we don't Even know names of other writers from wwe past?



I understand. I use to get heated until I heard how happy he was that he was Stone Cold's last resort for an interview. Like you hear Austin low key say that he needed an interview and couldn't get anyone but Russo on short notice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Pretty sure Smackdown will be good but it won't top raw unless an Angle returned happen or Cena turned.
> 
> but either way it will be good. people will probably compare it to raw then say smackdown was bad though, which they shouldnt do.


 

I hope its Tv - 14


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Uh, is Paige even still with the WWE?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

lets get it smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Paige needs to get off Delrio's dick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

team smackdown lets go


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Paige needs to get off Delrio's dick.


I wish she'd get on my dick. Also new SD theme. Me gusta.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

New Smackdown promo looking good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuck yeah. Old school walkway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh shit Backlash is back and SD exclusive.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva Marie. I can feeling the fucking heat already.   

Smackdown only PPVs? Holy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

New Theme is alright


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

I anna see Baron COrbin in this 6 pack challenge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Bray's new look. HEWLY SHIT.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ Styles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

So Bray vs. Ambrose or Cena vs. Styles vs. Ambrose Triple Threat are my predictions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ was looking like he was about to cry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

I was about to say DBry cant count

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

JJ was cheesing dude was happy lol


----------



## God Movement (Jul 26, 2016)

Corbin the GOAT


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Bray looks fucking badass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

6th spot in the Six Pack could have been Rhodes or Barrett if they hadn't split


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Otunga finally working.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

David is ripped as fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

lovin this but its so awkward how they say "a smackdown live", just say smackdown. ffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

So it's either Apollo, Kane, or Del Rio with Kallisto as a dark horse?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

JBL already botching names.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Crews or Del Rio wins


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> JBL already botching names.


its john o clock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Otunga is like the unwanted child of Tazz and Byron.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Gibbs stop it man.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2016)

Smackdown roster is shit


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Dumbass cameraman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh shit. Ryder will be Smackdown's Balor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Heh, so Crew, Kalisto, Ryder, and Kane are the final four.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

lol Ryder Botched


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Ryder botching left and right tonight


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

I swear, if Kane wins.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

He botched again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Crews winning. Probably the best choice tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Heh, that's one way of getting out of chokeslam.  So Crews with the win.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

UHAA Nation


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Apollo wins. Great. This is good booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

If Kane wins it gives someone something to do because he's kayfabe the sixth best guy on Smackdown's roster then. 

Apollo still going to continue his push.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Apollo should be in NXT chasing Joe and Nakamura should be in his spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Good choice. Should add a nice element to the match. Ryder tho.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Would be cool to see Dean vs Corbin


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Christ. Can we stop the Becky and Natalya feud already. Natalya is a shit heel.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

SHELTON BENJAMIN!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

SHELTON BENJAMIN WHAT??????????


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm loving these post match interviews. It's like a way better version of what they use to do on Nitro.

Crews seems looser and more natural than he ever has at any point he's been on camera in this on post match promo then anything he's done since he's been here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh Shit! Shelton Benny


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

Benjamin vignette is hyped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

HOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHIT..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Smackdown officially littttttttttttttttt


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Shelton is back


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Hopefully he's not golden


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

YESSSS MARKING OUT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Benjamin vs. AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Let's get Angle and instead of Team Angle let's run the Shoot Nation stable with AA, Shelton, and Angle at the helm. Tag-team, mid-card, and WWE title contenders who barely have to win to remain credible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Now we need MVP for Smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Missed the hype for Shelton. Watching DNC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Now we need MVP for Smackdown.



It's crazy how much depth it adds to the roster. When I saw these signings and then thought about what was left at NXT I was actually pretty happy about Smackdown's prospects.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

So Lets Make Ziggler Great Again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice promo by Ziggler


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Please don't let bae lose to Natalya again.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Man, I think Becky is my favorite horsewomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Are we going to get Royal Rumble style promos for this 6-pack challenge? It'd be cool if they only ran it for Dolph.

The top women on Smackdown are still not even top 2 kayfabe in NXT either.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Becky deserves to be on RAW


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nice promo by Ziggler



But he always cuts these. Like he might be the best backstage promo in the entire company. He basically cuts more fiery and less douchey EC3 promos.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2016)

Becky is arguably the hottest horse woman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Becky is arguably the hottest horse woman



Sasha is her only competition.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Smackdown already 37 minutes in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Man, I think Becky is my favorite horsewomen.





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Becky is arguably the hottest horse woman



This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Smackdown already 37 minutes in.



Honestly it really comes off as a better NXT.

You guys notice that they're using different angles on TV than they did on Battleground?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Natalya has been working so slow lately


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Natalya has been working so slow lately



Heeling. She's supposed to be more methodical.

Honestly I don't really care for Natty, I think she's overrated as a worker and a terrible promo. The heel shift has helped this out considerably.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Interesting transition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Natalya has been working so slow lately



Well I blame the years she had to make Kelly Kelly look watchable for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Becky


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Disarmerrrrr....Disarmerrrr. * Drake Controlla voice*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Bae wins. All is well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

That was terrible, Natty fucked up her footing and botched that spot.

Honestly Becky should plow through the entire division and then have to face Asuka.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss. Oh my god.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally, Alexa. Get Natalya the fuck outta here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh shit. My dick movin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Fml Alexa is fucking sexy
EDIT: Also Naomi is still alive apparently


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

Good, make her tap. Oh snaps its Bliss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, so Becky wins but doesn't get her promo off.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Jesus Christ. Alexa with that fat ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva Marie.

THAT HEAT.

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

They still hate Eva


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

HAHAHAHAAHAHA EVA IS BEST


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Dog where the mute button all they voices


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Carmella lost without EnzoNCass


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah Becky needs to fucking run through all of these chicks. Alexa Bliss is the only one who should look legitimate.

Eva Marie's entrance is lit.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva's entrance is so cringe. Oh my god.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Holy shit, they are really going all out with Eva.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva has a nice rack I won't lie. No much else going for her tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva potential top heel for Smackdown. She needs a Vickie type role.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Divas driving me crazy.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Maryse should have just come in and shut everyone up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva Marie gets X-Pac Heat


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

That shit had me dying


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd love to see Michelle McCool return


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Carmella lost without EnzoNCass



She's fine by herself but I think she has jitters since this is her first time on live TV. I don't think she has the presence or command of Alexa Bliss. Like I know Alexa's ass is distracting but she is going to be a great villain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She's fine by herself but I think she has jitters since this is her first time on live TV. I don't think she has the presence or command of Alexa Bliss. Like I know Alexa's ass is distracting but she is going to be a great villain.



That act doesn't feel right solo IMO. Needs wild testosterone to complement it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Though I think Carmella and Alexa Bliss may have a problem when Liv Morgan is ready. That girl works a crazy lucha style that is really confusing because she's white and from Jersey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

"Not winning this match for mom and dad" - Corbin

This is great heel work.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Smackdown needs to let Baron Corbin do the whole I'm a terrible human being. I was in the NFL so all of these vanilla midgets are nothing to me. 

Corbin low key has the best burns on the roster.



kurisu said:


> That act doesn't feel right solo IMO. Needs wild testosterone to complement it.



I felt the same way but she's basically a good women's mid carder. You can make her your second or third face on the depth chart. I actually compare her and Alexa because they were developed similarly by drawing heat off their tag teams, but Alexa overshadowed her guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Miz with those clever Evolution and Legacy references.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Was Maryse always this hot? Didn't watch during her era.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Ugh, trying to copy Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Miz is so egotistical he wont even let his wife interview him who's sitting in the ring. Good shit.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

This Miz shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Was Maryse always this hot? Didn't watch during her era.



Yes sir.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

lol Miz interviewing himself


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Eva is fine, but id rather not see her in the ring.

Alexa is damn


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Was Maryse always this hot? Didn't watch during her era.



She's more unique looking now that they're trying to get away from blondes. I think it's a better by comparison thing. Her outfits have been great too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

The talk show host Killer


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Was Maryse always this hot? Didn't watch during her era.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Orion has taped wrists and is clean shaven. I'm telling you guys when this dude is groomed he's getting a push or is locked in and wants a push. It's always a dead giveaway.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Miz is entertaining


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Orton made a funny and is talking like a normal human being? Wtf?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

lol @these insults


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Orton made a funny and is talking like a normal human being? Wtf?



Right? Shit's weird.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Orton implying RKO > Dirty Deeds


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah Orton is fucking getting a title run and knows it. Dude is probably going to beat Lesnar and get the Taker rub like a decade later.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Orton made a funny and is talking like a normal human being? Wtf?


You see him on Battleground?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Was Maryse always this hot? Didn't watch during her era.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

When was the last time Orton gave a promo and tried to not be the world's worst Stone Cold tribute? 



Kenju said:


> You see him on Battleground?



That's happy to be back and Jericho.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Legit had to look up the Miz win. Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Randy looks refreshing without 20-something of his clones in the midcard.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

When Randy is a face he becomes a Cena and Austin Hybrid


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

@Sauce;


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Who else you wanna see? Cuz Gibbs is on fire tonight,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Viperville is dumb tho. Not everyone fighting Lesnar needs a gimmick location of his own.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Who would you all say is the safest worker currently?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

What would Cena's gimmick location be?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> team smackdown lets go





Sauce said:


> New Smackdown promo looking good.



Oh, speaking of openings, I ain't home so I can't watch right now, but I can at least take the time to say Raw's new opening and overall decor makes me take back everything I said about the new logo.

It actually looks pretty nice when surrounded by all the steam and rust. So that's pretty neat. Can't wait to see the Smackdown one.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What would Cena's gimmick location be?


Bedrock


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

FUCKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

welp we arent getting orton vs lesnar


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Man that's scary for Orton. He's selling that too well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Mauro is great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

So Miz is going to get all the offence and Orton will win with RKO Outta Nowhere.
Yup called it.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

RKO outtanowhere.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Miz is really working like a moron if this isn't a work.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

#RKOouttanowhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Maryse's reaction.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Punt incoming?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

soultaker jinxed my guy

fuck u man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Orion doesn't even have a spray tan yo, he was serious about wrestling. Fuck man I hope he didn't dislocate it. I think he's hurt but he's moving it well enough.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

The fuck is Randy doing?

Edit: What the fuck was that? I know he has to look strong but damn. To do the IC champion like that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Is Orton shooting?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

What the fuck is he doing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Thought he'd punt him for a second.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

"Reminds me of Scar from Lion King" The fuck commentary.  

So an RKO then followed by rest time into another RKO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

How can you do IC Champion like that though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

This match was played out so bad I think Orton was shooting.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Might have been a mistake to put Randy on tv in a match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Looks like he got shaken up. He socked dumbass Miz.



WhatADrag said:


> soultaker jinxed my guy
> 
> fuck u man



Fuck outta here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Soooo,, will Orton be allowed to Punt Lesnar?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

those three soul taker posts kill orton


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How can you do IC Champion like that though?


That's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This match was played out so bad I think Orton was shooting.



I think so too. I think he got scared. He was cursing like he was hurt really bad. Then when he punched Miz in the gut, it was a back the fuck off shot.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

Poor Miz. Maryse looked like she was ready to hop on Randy's D instead.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

He legit did his finisher super early in the match. Rested and showboated. Then, another finisher for the crowd. My god, who wrote that segment?

HHH?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

man i think orton gonna have to retire


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah you gotta get the title off of Miz before it loses whatever prestige it has left


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> those three soul taker posts kill orton



You're coming off like you more so hope I'm a jinx than Orton is healthy. Not sure how you can call him your guy with an attitude like that.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

if only this show had a 3rd hour to save it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Sauce said:


> He legit did his finisher super early in the match. Rested and showboated. Then, another finisher for the crowd. My god, who the fuck wrote tonight's Smackdown?
> 
> HHH?



Nah. It was vintage Orton. Completely scrapped the match because "something went wrong". This is the other reason why I dislike Orton.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Miz is a B+ superstar which is why he has the B+ title.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Next week?!
oh fuck off


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Legend said:


> Yeah you gotta get the title off of Miz before it loses whatever prestige it has left



Honky Tonk Man had the longest reign in the history of that belt for like how long? He has more days as champion then some of these 5 time champs and got squashed in what 20 seconds? Idk these belts can always be rehabbed pretty quick if you want to give someone a push. 




kurisu said:


> Nah. It was vintage Orton. Completely scrapped the match because "something went wrong". This is the other reason why I dislike Orton.



He did seem like he was about to ask for the X.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Heath Slater? What the...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Push Slater


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

This Slater stuff could be gold.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

yeah SD is ass
even i'm not that optimistic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

"Send a resume" - Shane-o


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Fuck, this is hard to watch.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

lol this Bshitting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

No lie Slater deserves far better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Rhyno? dafuq.. Is this 97 or somethin?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

RHYNO
Slowly helping this midcard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Still the best spear doe.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Will be interesting to see what they do with Rhyno lol.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Rhyno always reminds me of this moment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're coming off like you more so hope I'm a jinx than Orton is healthy. Not sure how you can call him your guy with an attitude like that.


You sound defensive..

CAUSE U KNOW WHAT U DID 

U STARTED THIS FEUD


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Rhyno still needs some time to get rid of the weight he gained back on the indy's. I feel like if Ward is still writing Smackdown then Rhyno is up here for Crews and maybe Corbin again.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Good lesson for Smackdown this week is to take some notes from RAW. User your roster through out the show lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Other than the Orton shit, this has been a good Smackdown so far.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah they fucked up using their top guys in the main event.
exposed their own weakness on the first night

I only liked the opening, the Battle Royal and the backstage promos so far


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Other than the Orton shit, this has been a good Smackdown so far.



I don't even think the Orton shit was that bad. It was a 7.5 minute match? I think it's been a good show too. I mean it obviously wasn't topping Raw but that was a tall task. We'd have to get a PPV quality Cena/Styles match to get us there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Next week will be better considering all they're best guys won't be in the main event


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

SD has become RAW
RAW has become NXT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't even think the Orton shit was that bad. It was a 7.5 minute match? I think it's been a good show too. I mean it obviously wasn't topping Raw but that was a tall task. We'd have to get a PPV quality Cena/Styles match to get us there.



The fact that he pissed on Miz because he got hurt? Yeah no, fuck that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Yeah they fucked up using their top guys in the main event.
> exposed their own weakness on the first night
> 
> I only liked the opening, the Battle Royal and the backstage promos so far



You're assuming that tonight's roster is the Post-Summerslam roster though. They obviously never have had enough viable guys/girls to support anything for more than a few PPVs. The Shelton and MVP signings show this was a calculated move.

In the fall when all of the TV shows come back they're going to have to bring even more guys up especially for Tuesday.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Bray is such a good mouthpiece. It truly doesn't matter if he wins matches or ever gets a title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

I feel like Bray's new outfit is basically like what Taker did when he went from purple gloves to all black.



kurisu said:


> The fact that he pissed on Miz because he got hurt? Yeah no, fuck that.



I don't begrudge the viewpoint especially if your a Miz fan or you think it damages the belt, but I don't think he did that much damage to the belt. I think he honestly should be running through Miz if he has to go up against Lesnar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Bray just needs to bring in his sis as a manager. Shit would be good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

The fuck, Wyatt got Taker's Ministry days hand me downs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like Bray's new outfit is basically like what Taker did when he went from purple gloves to all black.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't begrudge the viewpoint especially if your a Miz fan or you think it damages the belt, but I don't think he did that much damage to the belt. I think he honestly should be running through Miz if he has to go up against Lesnar.



Except it wasn't the plan from the looks of things. It seriously isn't Orton's call to shit on another guy. I'm not a fan of the Miz nor do I care that greatly for the IC title, it's just that Orton's shit irks me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

we know a heel will win this, so its gonna be Bray


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

This smack down isn't even bad.
Probably the best smack down all year since effort is being put into it.

People of course comparing this to raw from last night but of course its a competition now.


But like I said smack down wins the long term


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

If John Cena wins.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

that awful BackLash font.
I really think someone is sabotaging Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ vs. Dean. Book it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> that awful BackLash font.
> I really think someone is sabotaging Smackdown


Lol stop


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Dean vs. Cena. Book it, again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ and Wyatt doing the Rusev and Owens thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Lol, Wyatt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait. This isn't an elimination match?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

there might be a surprise win for this match. the sensible choice would be wyatt..


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. This isn't an elimination match?


6-pack challenge. 1st pin wins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Had no idea Crews had Nigerian heritage (or is that just for his character)? Have to support a fellow brother now (unless if he is Igbo. Fuck the Igbo).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ is putting work here.  Selling the release German suplex.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

I want Cena to win


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2016)

It's either aj or Wyatt unless cena evolves to heel cena.

Only guys who can have a good match with Dean. Zigs is played out Apollo would have horrible psychology with Dean and Corbin can't wrestle and Dean sucks carrying big guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2016)

Apollo is basically big black Evan Bourne


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Of course the refs are made of paper.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

everyone getting injured today lol.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Bray taking out the ref


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

lel Attitude Adjustment


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler wins? Holy shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Dolph lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler? What?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Damn Cena started shaking on that last Attitude Adjustment. He needs to be careful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler wins? FFS why do you keep doing Bray like this?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 26, 2016)

Played out it is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, Ziggler for the win.   And after Cena's AA party.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

AJ sold that Super Kick like a god.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Holy Shit Ziggles #HEEL


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

This might be a way to legit get a feel to see if Dolph can get super hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler is #1 contender?!


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Going to be an incredible match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

Still Dolph isn't a bad pick. Face vs. Face will be weird but I'm sure Ziggler and Ambrose will give us a good match.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you WWE for making new contenders for the championship. 

What a fucking relief.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler over Bray?!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

They could potentially have a classic match. Can't wait to see what happens. Great move by Smackdown creative.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

Super kick him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ziggler over Bray?!


I'll take it. Ambrose isn't dropping the belt for a while and when Bray gets his main event run I want him to win it. Plus Ziggler/Ambrose will be a top quality match. Question is what does Bray do now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

i have nothing to complain about


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

yessssss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

The fuck are they arguing about?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler over Bray is better. Bray doesn't need to be number one contender or the champion. Good move by WWE. Push someone else. And honestly Ziggler fucking deserves it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

This is pretty much the only time Ziggler will be viable. Good use of the utility main eventer. It's a good win for Dean if they have a good match. Not sure what the build of the feud is if Ziggler remains a face.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

goddamn now Dean wont be in the Top 3 matches


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2016)

Now you guys gets to enjoy the best Fast and the Furious movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Honestly, when I think about this outcome, I think Dean Ambrose may possibly take the title to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 26, 2016)

Reposting for quality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

idk I think they coulda saved Ziggler for Backlash, like man this is Summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

If they do a face vs. face then it'll suck.


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2016)

Tweener vs Tweener?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> idk I think they coulda saved Ziggler for Backlash, like man this is Summerslam



It doesn't necessarily have to end assuming you want to extend Cena/AJ. 

You can have either Joe or Nakamura up for Backlash and just go right at Dean. I think Balor buys both guys instant credibility since he pinned Roman clean. Even if he loses to Rollins. If Balor somehow actually manages to beat Rollins and they want to go all in on the Demon from the beginning then Joe and Nakamura get automatic credibility to headline Backlash by proxy. 

If they went all in on the Demon Balor for Summerslam, idk that's just about the most new era booking move ever. You know it's going to be Demon Balor too, that's one of the only reasons you put him in the main event, the entrance.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Ziggler is great wrestler but his status hurts Dean as a champion and makes it seem like secondary. They really have to build Ziggler. Like fuckin beat AJ or Cena next week


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

And then who does Dean have to look forward to facing after Ziggler?
Cena Orton Styles Wyatt

Hes and the title is fine.

The crowd was lit for Ziggler that's all that matters... More than picky wrestling fans behind a computer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

remember when everyone said rusev career would be done once his undefeated streak would be broken? That he would be released?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Not just picky
Picky as fuck. Gotta represent the best amount of respect for mah boy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

But if bray would have won and then lost at summerslam everyone would have complained about how bray never wins.
Cena/Styles still on going feud
Orton vs lesnar happening
Apollo or Corbin would have be worse.

makes most logical sense atm.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2016)

Yeah and it's still the true championship. I mean it's pretty clear that Ambrose is a guy they're going with for right now. You have him feud against Ziggler because you want him to look strong. 

Everyone thinks Nakamura will be up once the summer is over. They didn't do a Takeover outside of Full Sail for 4 months last year. They don't need Nakamura for tours or Joe if just one guy stays.

Still Ziggler needs a heel turn. He's basically been upgraded to Pre-LIJ Naito.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm guessing Shelton won't debut until after SummerSlam?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2016)

Shelton Benjamin seemed to be underutilized looking at his stuff.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2016)

I didn't see the main event, but this smackdown was trash,  especially compared to last nights Raw.

The battle royal at the beginning showed just how bad Smackdowns Midcard is, everyone who wasn't a main eventer was removed and it looked more like a jobber royal. For the first time in very long time I wasn't able to gauge who would win a match, but Apollo winning was a nice surprise and definitely elevates the guy.

Becky vs Natalia was the best thing tonight, Becky gets her wind back and a bunch of new competitors show up showing the womens division on smackdown won't be dead. 

Miz interviewing himself was great, Orton interrupting was okay, Orton burrying Miz is outright terrible. They have been doing a great job with making the US and IC titles not look like jokes. Rusev lost last night, but he lost in a much more convincing fashion in a much more high profile match, he was still protected. I know they want Orton to look strong, but he looked more like Super Duper Cena then Orton, the match could have benefited both.

While I missed it, why are they giving Ambros the most vanilla opponent for Summerslam? I understand doing it for a lesser PPV, to raise zigglers stock and raise his ability to put people over in a much more convincing manner, but Raw has Balor vs Seth, Dean vs Ziggler fits better into a preshow match.

 I really hope this doesn't become the status quo, Smackdown has a lot of talent and can start building these jobbers into proper midcarders, but the lack of any midcard right now is suffocating the brand. Hopefully Shelton's return can make it bearable.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 26, 2016)

Prop Comic vs Stand-up Comic


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If they do a face vs. face then it'll suck.


Right. Hopefully Ziggler can channel some 97 HBK Jr.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Right. Hopefully Ziggler can channel some 97 HBK Jr.




The GOAT


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2016)

Ziggles is back you fucks.


Ambrose is going to lose Summer Slam this is Shane and Bryan not Steph and The Nose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 27, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Ziggles is back you fucks.
> 
> 
> *Ambrose is going to lose Summer Slam* this is Shane and Bryan not Steph and The Nose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Its just annoying how people wanted smack down to be number 1 in one night and then go all out talking about raw won overall just because of one good night like raw can't be horrible next week or something.

Its just that generation of the Netflix era I guess where u get every episode at once. People want dean champ this week then next week bray then the week after that aj. Like can a story be told anymore? Can dean or anyone have a lengthy reign without people saying they're burying other talent? Can we get someone to win the rumble or win at mania ?

We all asked for guys who did nothing on raw to get a chance on smack down so they give ziggler a shot then everyone Is mad then we say put guys floating around who needs development over here so they can become something. It happens... Oh look at all these jobbers 

I don't rememver smack down 6 happening over night just like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2016)

Just got finished with Smackdown. Pretty solid show.
Not as good as Raw, buuuut I kinda get the feeling it didn't need to be. Not right now, anyway. I get the feeling from the intro, from the roster and from the overall tone of the show is that this is where the builds thrive and where the less-than-reputable members of the roster get to have a fair chance at overall relevancy. It's right there in the theme song (which sucks, but I like the message) and pretty prevalent from the fact that they chose Ziggler to be the #1 contender.

Crowd was lit, a couple wrestlers were teased and the show ended on an overall good note. Honestly I'm more looking forward to how things are gonna play out here than on Raw. Keeping my eye on it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

To think these guys used to be like this last year


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought both shows were very solid this week. Each brand tried it' best to engage fans and turn the page in allowing some superstars to get an opportunity. I hope that Fin and Ziggler will get a permanent push.

The only issue I see is that both of the shows cannot perform at the level they have this week in the future. You could see many weaknesses on Smackdown's midcard on the show, and I don't know if they really have a year's worth of programming with the current lead guys.  They need to be careful in the future in using all of them, especially John. 

I think it was also a mistake to have Orton compete. They should try to build up as much tension as possible until Summerslam.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

AA Party was cool


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its just annoying how people wanted smack down to be number 1 in one night and then go all out talking about raw won overall just because of one good night like raw can't be horrible next week or something.
> 
> Its just that generation of the Netflix era I guess where u get every episode at once. People want dean champ this week then next week bray then the week after that aj. Like can a story be told anymore? Can dean or anyone have a lengthy reign without people saying they're burying other talent? Can we get someone to win the rumble or win at mania ?
> 
> ...


Don't know where you're seeing all these whiners but agreed you just gotta....WAIT AND SEE! 

I mean they had Corbin job Ziggler out so I was surprised to see him win. They really need to build him up for Summerslam now. He needs to go over Cena on a Smackdown leading into it or some shit, badly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet Del Rio gets tired of her.



[S-A-F] said:


> Don't know where you're seeing all these whiners but agreed you just gotta....WAIT AND SEE!
> 
> I mean they had Corbin job Ziggler out so I was surprised to see him win. They really need to build him up for Summerslam now. He needs to go over Cena on a Smackdown leading into it or some shit, badly.



lol. When wrestling is on I post here and two other sites and lurk Wrestlinginc comments after the events. And people say a lot of dumb shit that gets me heated so I vent in each thread lol.

Oh yeah WWE FB is the worse lmao. People really try to act like they know what they are talking about and the crazy thing is it gets a lot of likes and makes it me go nutz.

perks of being a wrestling fan in 2016


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Why haven't we mentioned this


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2016)

Rofl Brother Keith has arrived huh?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone who thinks Smackdown sucked really just doesn't understand wrestling as a whole. That was a solid B for Smackdown last night. It basically ran like a longer episode of NXT. Everyone is complaining about some really short sighted shit. They have to keep one of Joe/Nakamura and Asuka/Bayley on NXT despite them obviously coming up. Shelton Benjamin adds instant credibility to the mid card, if he's there how much of the criticism about how thin the roster is changes? Like they're basically two call-ups and MVP away from having the better roster.

Raw was historically great, not great for this era, historically great in the way that Perfect/Flair or Cena/HBK was. It's not even remotely fair to compare the two.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah they just need to be more careful in planning the show lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2016)

I think they formula they used for these weeks shows was brilliant. Use the main event time slots as opportunities to broadcast stars that are new or that people want to see pushed. What RAW creative also understood is that you could carefully use top talent to produce a coherent show. With a full hour less, Smackdown can absolutely do the same.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I think they formula they used for these weeks shows was brilliant. Use the main event time slots as opportunities to broadcast stars that are new or that people want to see pushed. What RAW creative also understood is that you could carefully use top talent to produce a coherent show. With a full hour less, Smackdown can absolutely do the same.



I think we see a drop off in Raw though. I mean to me the biggest issue with Smackdown was the work rate matches. They were going to have 3 longish ones. Thinking back to what Khris was saying I can see how Orton would leave a bad taste, but I still find the long term prospects engaging. We're getting Joe or Nakamura after Takeover, they'll turn NXT back into developmental and just tour less.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2016)

^It'll be interesting to see what, if anything, they change about the show next week. I definitely agree that the work rate of the matches could change. And the show could have probably started off a little less choppy too.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2016)

Maaaan,

I love Heath Slater. What an intense promo he cut. Damn good job. Inspired me considering he's a jobber but has evolved still on the mic so well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If they do a face vs. face then it'll suck.




I disagree. The story-telling has to be great. Think Daniel Bryan vs John Cena and the promos that lead up to it, to the match then the finishh. Amazingly done...well before Triple-K got involved.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

I think it's a little different with these guys though. Dean was envisioned as a heel from jump street, everyone though that Moxley was going to come in and heel his way to the top. Ziggler is a natural heel, his reason for being a face is he's a really good wrestler.

I get the sentiment it's going to be a bad feud if it's face vs face but it's really because Ziggler has such little heat. I don't know if it really matters or not. I think the match will be legit, the feud has potential.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2016)

Well look at it as sort of like a loose comparison.

My main point was that two faces can feud between one another if the feud is done right.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its just annoying how people wanted smack down to be number 1 in one night and then go all out talking about raw won overall just because of one good night like raw can't be horrible next week or something.
> 
> Its just that generation of the Netflix era I guess where u get every episode at once. People want dean champ this week then next week bray then the week after that aj. Like can a story be told anymore? Can dean or anyone have a lengthy reign without people saying they're burying other talent? Can we get someone to win the rumble or win at mania ?
> 
> ...



There is nothing wrong with judging the show based on its bookings on a week by week basis. Smackdown and Raw are supposed to be in some loose competition, so you figure both shows would come out swinging on the first episodes after the brand extension. Raw had the best episode of the year by far, but Smackdown made several mistakes and didn't use its less stacked roster to the best of its abilitiy. Which makes it questionable on the level of competence of who ever is booking and writing smackdown.

Over half the roster was used in the Battle Royal, meaning they didn't get a match later in the night. All the top talent was being saved for the number 1 contenders match. There were 4 matches last night, that is prime level raw trying to fill the timeslot. Orton burrying the IC title and Miz is straight up the worst thing I have seen in a long time, I was angry that Cesaro lost to Jericho last week, but this doesn't even compare. In a single night they had undid all the progress they have done to build up the IC title scene.

Ziggler winning the event is a headscratcher, for shows meant to be in competition, you would thinking Smackdown would give Dean a much more interesting opponent for SummerSlam considering its going to be a PPV where both shows will be on the same card and it will be Smackdowns best chance to convince people who aren't watching it to  tune in. Ziggler would work on a lesser PPV. That said, Ziggler is channeling Shawn Micheals super hard, if he can get some Micheals level heat then it would probably turn out all right.

I am optimistic, I want smackdown to do well and I know it will take time to flesh out its roster. This is a huge opportunity for the lowercards to shine, SD has a great uppercard that can elevate them, but not if we get the shit we saw last night with Kane eliminating most of the people in the battle royal and Orton burrying the IC title. New era, same old shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton RKO'ing Miz, ostensibly a comedy heel, outta nowhere is worse than Cesaro losing to the smaller, less athletic, and just worse in every in-ring aspect Jeridad?

4 matches for a 2 hour show. There was just about an hour of wrestling all things considered.

Legit comparing a GOAT level Raw to Smackdown is nonsensical. It's like comparing John Stockton to prime Rajon Rondo, you don't compare something historically great to something that was merely good then shit on the merely good thing for not being historically great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> There is nothing wrong with judging the show based on its bookings on a week by week basis. Smackdown and Raw are supposed to be in some loose competition, so you figure both shows would come out swinging on the first episodes after the brand extension. Raw had the best episode of the year by far, but Smackdown made several mistakes and didn't use its less stacked roster to the best of its abilitiy. Which makes it questionable on the level of competence of who ever is booking and writing smackdown.
> 
> Over half the roster was used in the Battle Royal, meaning they didn't get a match later in the night. All the top talent was being saved for the number 1 contenders match. There were 4 matches last night, that is prime level raw trying to fill the timeslot. Orton burrying the IC title and Miz is straight up the worst thing I have seen in a long time, I was angry that Cesaro lost to Jericho last week, but this doesn't even compare. In a single night they had undid all the progress they have done to build up the IC title scene.
> 
> ...



The thing is People on the internet like to nitpick certain shit so much when none of that actually matters. What does Kane eliminating a few guys have to do with same old shit? He's a hall of famer and known as a monster of course he will eliminate guys. If he would have eliminated Apollo and won it would have been same old shit. The crowd didn't seem to care they were actually having fun all night. The crowd wasn't complaining when ziggler won.

I'd rather take opinions of the crowd being happy then a few people off the net nitpicking every single move. What does Orton rkoing the miz of all people have to do with same old shit? The miz been around since his tough enough days around 2003 or something he isn't part of the new era. And this doesn't devalue the title. Miz cheats most of his matches to retain his title some how. I don't necessarily remember him manhandling someone on his own to retain the title during this reign. I don't know how the title is devalued when it can be logical that the champ isn't actually stronger than most guys on the roster. 

I don't know how a comedy cheat heel not being on the same level as a guy of Orton devalues the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a dream i was dating Sasha.
I kissed her and everything
I just wanna go back to that dream man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Who did Kane even eliminate? Who lost any credibility in that battle royal. I think people don't understand the problem or just let it become something else. It's not about Kane, Show, or Jericho looking strong it's about others being harmed in an effort to make those guys strong. When Kane and Show dominate the Royal Rumble that's a problem because they're shitting on a bloodlusted roster vying for a Mania main event? This? The right to go against the best in-ring talent on the planet and Cena with 3 other dudes at the top of the kayfabe chart?



WhatADrag said:


> I had a dream i was dating Sasha.
> I kissed her and everything
> I just wanna go back to that dream man.



Greatest Women's wrestler that WWE has ever had. She's not even in her 30s.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

@SoulTaker yeah its amazing.. We provably have her Charlotte and Becky for a few years huh?

Gonna be great to watch them for wrestling and eye candy.


Becky was my main girl Sasha growing on me tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

I haven't ate in two days I feel weird.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

The divas debut was cringe. Didn't really like any of their voices on the mic.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2016)

Eva Marie's entrance was something beautiful to be honest


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah that was dope.

Other girls was cringe like why were they talking like that?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2016)

Cause they garbage


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

tbh i hated that all 3 of them acted like Divas

even if Eva's entrance was great


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Out of all of them Alexa Bliss honestly has the most potential. I've missed maybe one NXT over the past 2 years and honestly if she was like 2 inches taller she would be a game changer. Idk maybe watching NXT talents grow makes them more endearing?

She's always adding little nuances to her gimmick. She has the look they really secretly will never stop loving.

Man I kinda hope Asuka loses to Bayley then comes up to Smackdown while Bayley stays and draws for NXT when they tour. Let some girls sink or swim first because she'll probably overshadow them all.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

Goddamn I hate Seth Rollins, he has this passion that keeps making me like him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Also I don't believe Apollo when he talks. Just seems fake. Amazing in the ring  tho


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Also I don't believe Apollo when he talks. Just seems fake. Amazing in the ring  tho



He is good, though I'm not a fan of how he wrestles like a cheerleader. looks weird with that body of his


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Goddamn I hate Seth Rollins, he has this passion that keeps making me like him


I'm loving every bit of wrestling right now


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenju said:


> He is good, though I'm not a fan of how he wrestles like a cheerleader. looks weird with that body of his



Is he really that good though? Like he's impressive as hell but that's not the same as being good. When people see Gable and Jordan they're going to see both of those things pretty quickly in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Also I don't believe Apollo when he talks. Just seems fake. Amazing in the ring  tho


Scott Hall got on him about it on an episode of Breaking Ground. Probably be a while before he improves on the stick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2016)

No Way Jose lost his smile...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2016)

Flow said:


> I disagree. The story-telling has to be great. Think Daniel Bryan vs John Cena and the promos that lead up to it, to the match then the finishh. Amazingly done...well before Triple-K got involved.



Man.... Those were the two top faces at the time, just like Punk vs. Cena, Rock vs. Austin, etc... I get Dean(yet still arguable), but Ziggles is nowhere near that level.



Flow said:


> Maaaan,
> 
> I love Heath Slater. What an intense promo he cut. Damn good job. Inspired me considering he's a jobber but has evolved still on the mic so well.



Slater is one the best guys on the mic. Not even kidding. His voice is instantly recognizable.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2016)

My dream tag match would be AA vs. Shelton and Kurt Angle.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

THE BUCKS OF YOUTH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2016)

Watched Smackdown............ gotta say. I think I see what they're doing.

I still feel that they kinda need Bayley, Joe, and Nakamura on their roster to strengthen them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

You know I'm fuckin HYPED for that Ambrose podcast. *looks at sig*
I just know alot of people are gonna find out that his weirdness is 20% kayfabe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder what they will talk about


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wonder what they will talk about



Well from what Ambrose talked a bit after he won his title, probably his crazy life that he has had.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2016)

Smackdown is gonna do the slow build of guys . Heath looked good , till the Rhyno shit.

Ziggler was made to look stronk

Orton was built up and got to  be in shape.

Yeah it was solid overall.  They didn't blow their jizz early like Raw did


----------



## Kenju (Jul 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wonder what they will talk about



His life of course


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2016)

Raw smacked the shit out of Smackdown this week.

I like Raw doing the WCW Nitro things. Finn Balor probably had the best RAW debut of all time. He was made out to be a big time superstar to casual fans who don't know him.

Smackdown was whatever. I don't like Ziggler winning tbh. He should have been re-built. As of now, I'm not excited for Ambrose vs. Ziggler. WWE screwed Carmella over. Why didn't they associate her with Enzo and Cass for the casuals??? Eva's entrance was so amazing. Heat magnet entrance for the Heat magnet star.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

RAW will cool off with time, and Smackdown will get better. If WWE continues the spirit of what they try to do, I think both shows will consistently becoming solid. Smackdown made a few mistakes in presentation that they should be able to improve. As Soultaker said a few pages ago, definitely trying to have a few longer matches was probably not a good idea. But they have enormous potential...only two hours to fill.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2016)

I told yall RAW is stacked compared to Smackdown and that show proved it.

Orton has some ring rust to get rid off.

LOL @ a jobber like Ziggler is some how # 1 contender for the WWE title.

Seriously, both Ambrose and Ziggler were jobbers 3 months ago.

It's obvious the WWE title is becoming the secondary belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

People keep acting like Bray and Styles resume has been clean from L's these past few months. 
Ziggler isn't a IWC darling for most anymore that's just what it is. 

But this convo getting old...

I watched the CWC episode It was horrible besides B Kendrick and Rual's match. Hopefully they both get signed for the division.

I was hearing a lot of hype about Zach Saber Jr. don't care about him tbh. Plus dude needs to hit the weights man I can't look at him nor take him seriously.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I told yall RAW is stacked compared to Smackdown and that show proved it.
> 
> Orton has some ring rust to get rid off.
> 
> ...


They will prolly build Ziggler back up before Summerslam otherwise why make him no.1 contender? He's supposed to be HBK Jr so he shouldn't be laying down to nobody but Dean right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

Man I'm in my emotions right now. I just realized I'm over 6,000 posts.
Remember when I first came into this thread with like 12 posts and I was the butt of everyone jokes? Man time flies when even was that?? It couldn't be that long? But damn I got so much posts and I only post in here.

This just had me thinking about how I used to be on other fourms in their primes and I became good friends with people. And now some don't even get on anymore and I haven't talked to them in year when before that we all posted daily 2 or 3 years straight. Then I remember all the dope moments I had with those guys in those fourms the LOLZ they brought man. I don't know why it hurts so much like they were my real life pals.


Now its basically the same here lol. I've basically been talking to you guys everyday all summer. And it'd suck one day if one of us just stopped randoming posting and never heard from each other again.... like I dpn't wanna think about me reminiscing all the times I had convos with soultaker saf dean and the others


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

> *WWE® Reports Record Revenue and Q2 2016 Results*
> 
> Second Quarter 2016 Highlights
> 
> ...




this is all from men wrestling in underwear.

Vince is truly the greatest promoter of all time.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

Basically they cashed in big time on Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

Can you imagine the amount of shit that they probably talk about the IWC .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

Report says that the average subscriber watched 12 hours of television in the week leading to wrestlemania...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

Ziggler talk reminds me of that. Timing is strange.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

Talking shit while taking money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Ziggler talk reminds me of that. Timing is strange.


I like the idea of a big guy in Zigs side just not nash old ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice to see WM doing so good for the network. 

Ugh Nash wants to manage Ziggler? He's not needed. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

What would be your guys plans for both titles from here on out all the way to mania?

I say for raw: have Finn win the title and have a reign all the way to mania where he loses to KO.
At some point in Finns title reign he becomes heel and the club finally forms. KO becomes tweener sometime during mania season.

Smack down: have dean retain a couple of more months then he loses to bray and bray goes on holding it till mania. I'd even have him beat taker one on one at the royal rumble to finally make him legit guy who was supposed to take taker spot. I'd have aj styles win the rumble and face and win the title from bray at mania.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like the idea of a big guy in Zigs side just not nash old ass.



word he'd probably overshadow ziggler too.​


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2016)

My favorite thing about Austin's podcast is when he just out of nowhere makes the best promo of the year on the most minuscule things

the is the 2nd time his best stuff happens that includes a Fly


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What would be your guys plans for both titles from here on out all the way to mania?
> 
> I say for raw: have Finn win the title and have a reign all the way to mania where he loses to KO.
> At some point in Finns title reign he becomes heel and the club finally forms. KO becomes tweener sometime during mania season.
> ...



I honestly don't know.

Maybe, since AJ is a heel right now, I'll have Ambrose retain until Survivor Series where he drops it to AJ who carries it into Mania. I think it's better if a heel comes in as champion during Mania most times. It really depends on what they'd do, but I would likely have Ambrose win the Rumble, regain the title at Mania.

As for the "Universal Title", Maybe have Finn screwed over for it. Seth carries it for the remainder of the year. I realize 7 months is a long time to carry a title these days, so maybe get Sami Zayn in on it. Takes it from Seth, Owens gets his win back and takes the title. Balor gets #1 contendership, Owens drops it to Balor at Mania.

*Alternatively*, not to make it too much like Smackdown, Balor wins it either in December or at RR from Seth, and carries it into WM, retains and drops it to Owens down the road (maybe 4-6 months) who drops it to Zayn later in the year.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 28, 2016)

Just let Eva manage Ziggler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2016)

Ric Flair trying to bury  Finn vs Seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Just let Eva manage Ziggler.



^^This.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ric Flair trying to bury  Finn vs Seth


Well somebody has to try to make Dean vs Ziggler a must see match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ric Flair trying to bury  Finn vs Seth


Yeah I read that, what's with these old guys trying to bury Balor?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 28, 2016)

Dude on YouTube cutting  a 15 minute hate speech on Dolph Ziggler. I don't agree with 90% of what he says but its funny as hell


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah I was gonna share some vids from wrestlingjesus too for the same reason. His rants are hilarious.

He quit wrestling last week and rejoined in two days. Made another channel called Cedric'sOpinion .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2016)

Smarkbusters are pretty funny too.

They talk shit about the posters on Wrestlingforums with foot fetishes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ric Flair trying to bury  Finn vs Seth


This logic in this is stupid.

I'm glad for ziggler but guys like Finn with his size shouldn't be main eventing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Well somebody has to try to make Dean vs Ziggler a must see match.



Yeah I'm not too excited for that match being a Summerslam match but as I saw Smackdown I shall wait and see 

The person pissing me off right now is Paige though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2016)

Ric flair said small guys don't main event maina as if HBK and Daniel don't exist


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This logic in this is stupid.
> 
> I'm glad for ziggler but guys like Finn with his size shouldn't be main eventing



This logic is stupid as well. Then Shawn, Eddie, and so on and so forth shouldn't have main evented.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2016)

I haven't paid attention to Finn's size. He seems fine enough size to me to be a potential main eventer.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The person pissing me off right now is Paige though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2016)

Paige has something. She looks different, is hot, okay in the ring, and okay on the mic. Dunno what it is that she's doing that keeps pissing Vince off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2016)

The "size" argument died with Diesel's push.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Paige has something. She looks different, is hot, okay in the ring, and okay on the mic. Dunno what it is that she's doing that keeps pissing Vince off.



She stopped fucking white guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2016)

Big E seems like the friendzone guy. Didn't even smash Kaitlyn and AJ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What would be your guys plans for both titles from here on out all the way to mania?
> 
> I say for raw: have Finn win the title and have a reign all the way to mania where he loses to KO.
> At some point in Finns title reign he becomes heel and the club finally forms. KO becomes tweener sometime during mania season.
> ...



Demon Balor beats Seth and instantly sets up either Nakamura or Joe to go after Dean for the belt. Roman loses at Rumble but wins the #1 contender spot at Roadblock or Fastlane.  To make it hurt more he'll beat Owens and Sami.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2016)

How does RR work then? The winner will choose if he faces either the WWE or the Universal champ? Or is he going to challenge the champ of the show he's in?


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Dude on YouTube cutting  a 15 minute hate speech on Dolph Ziggler. I don't agree with 90% of what he says but its funny as hell



This was suppose to be funny?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 29, 2016)

Who knows. That Universal champion shit belt is cancer. Messes everything up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm seriously the only one walking on this earth who didn't think the new title name was bad because I didn't take that much into it.

But seriously the majority hates it and in this subject I can't complain the title name doesn't interest me tbh


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2016)

Great and short talk from PWR Show. 

Interesting notes:

1. Majority of people said RAW was bettter.
2. Smackdown's perceived inferiority might have a lot to do with the guy they chose as the number one contender.

But to be honest...perhaps Smakdown writers were in a wall since the company has no intent of taking the belt off Ambrose.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> This was suppose to be funny?



not if you take it seriously


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

I love how Smackdown has Cena, AJ Styles, Orton, and Ambrose but they have a thin roster. It's like people have to see Shelton on Smackdown to understand how much that lengthens their depth or the fact that they're obviously going to add more guys. 

There has never been an episode of Smackdown as good as that Raw.

Raw had to give away Sasha/Charlotte for free and rocket push Balor. Everyone is overrating Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2016)

Yeah those guys will allow them to stay hot through out the year.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everyone is overrating Raw.



You just called it GOAT Raw you son of a bitch

unless you just mean the roster/booking and not the episode


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

Kenju said:


> You just called it GOAT Raw you son of a bitch
> 
> unless you just mean the roster/booking and not the episode



I called it a GOAT level Raw on the same order of some of the other legendary Raws like Flair/Perfect and Cena/HBK. I do just mean the roster/booking but I thought that was implicit since I said no episode of Smackdown in its entire existence was as good as that Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a feeling Balor might win that championship lol.

Seth doesn't really need it. And what does it matter in the long run.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)

Well Balor is most likely going to come out as the Demon for the first time, so it's pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2016)

unlless he loses and then asks for a rematch as demon .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

I think a big reason you put Balor in the main event is because of the entrance, he's done this in the Barclay Center before and it was awesome for the Owens match, on the grander scale, for Summerslam? Shits going to be lit 

A Balor win gives instacred to Nakamura and Joe on the main.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)

I heard some ppl unfamiliar with Finn asking if his gimmick was that he was a flasher


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2016)

Road Warrior Animal said WWE is shoving Sasha down our throats

Whats up with this old assholes?


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)

Legend said:


> Road Warrior Animal said WWE is shoving Sasha down our throats



push deeper


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

Feel like legends say dumb shit to just get publicity.


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 29, 2016)

'Let them get over themselves how bout that.'

Meanwhile Raw after Raw after Raw all we hear is "WE WANT SASHA"


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2016)

Keep in mind he is on the CTE lawsuit


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2016)

> Sponsored Links
> It sounds like Alberto Del Rio may be disgruntled with his current role in WWE and looking to exit the company.
> 
> Friends of Del Rio say he's not happy with how his character has been handled on WWE programming despite reportedly being paid well by the company. In the latest issue of the , Dave Meltzer reports that Del Rio's contract has an out clause that would allow him to leave the company in September.
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2016)

I know we joke a lot, but Del Rio is such a jobber. Did he really think he'll get a good position on the card after getting paid a ton of hush money?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2016)

I think he thought the cred he built up as El Patron would carry over on this run especially since he got to beat Cena. They hoodwinked him pretty well and now he's on a different show than Paige.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2016)

Del Rio could amount to something on smack down. He just became a floater once he joined sheamus and them.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I know we joke a lot, but Del Rio is such a jobber. Did he really think he'll get a good position on the card after getting paid a ton of hush money?



He has the best position on the whole roster, underneath Paige.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2016)

They fucked him up with that mexicoamerica crap. Could they not come up with something better than that for a returning Delritto? Oh well I want to say it would be a loss for Smackdown but it probably won't.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I know we joke a lot, but Del Rio is such a jobber. Did he really think he'll get a good position on the card after getting paid a ton of hush money?



Fuck Del Rio.

He should could consider himself lucky he still can get a paycheck because he lied to a lot indy promoters about his availability.

No to mention ADR bombed every time he was world champion in WWE. All 4 times

He's fine as a mid carder.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2016)

First time dealing with strippers tonight powerful


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2016)

What am I looking at here? lol



WhatADrag said:


> First time dealing with strippers tonight powerful


Sounds nice. Did you cum?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2016)

He wants to see someone jacked up on steroids .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2016)

Flair says Reigns should have won:


Hahaha Jesus.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2016)

He has gone senile.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2016)

Im kinda surprised he said that in public. Television or not I thought it was a little unusual.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2016)

lmao Cena might take another stretch of time off:


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think Flair realizes that Balor is a HHH project. If he knew I don't think he would talk out of turn.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2016)

Yeah must be  lmao.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2016)

I'd love it if Ambrose is the one Cena takes the title off of at WrestleMania in order to tie with Ric


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2016)

I would love it if it was someone other than Cena.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2016)

I would love it if it was someone who isn't stale and hasn't won the title a thousand times.

Like this guy.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2016)

nah, AJ gonna take that pin 123


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2016)

Cena goat


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds nice. Did you cum?


I did when I got home

Girl stuck a light bulb in her vagina and it lit up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2016)

She seems like she's become the new Kofi Kingston. Just happy to be on tv 


Plus she's stopped focusing on wrasslin and now is like a teenage girl with a crush over Del Shitto


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> You just called it GOAT Raw you son of a bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2016)

So now that Cena's gonna leave for a while, Smackdown got  a lot weaker .


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2016)

More japanese illustrations.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So now that Cena's gonna leave for a while, Smackdown got  a lot weaker .


When is he leaving? 
Time for some post draft poaching.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She seems like she's become the new Kofi Kingston. Just happy to be on tv
> 
> 
> Plus she's stopped focusing on wrasslin and now is like a teenage girl with a crush over Del Shitto



You have to be on tv to happy to be on TV.

And according to dirtsheets, ADR is pissed because he's not a world champion again.

Word is he's leaving again in October. Good.

Also Cena is the spokesman for Hefty bags.

So Cena = Trash is canon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> When is he leaving?
> Time for some post draft poaching.





> Fox's American Grit, hosted and executive produced by WWE's John Cena, has been renewed for a second season. Season one featured Cena's successful #ShowYourGrit social campaign, drawing more than 35 million impressions. Cena took a two-month hiatus from  to film the show, which will likely happen again.




Not  sure but that ME for Smackdown looks weaker.


Plus Blandy Boreton still being a shitty babyface kinda hurts them too.




The Juice Man said:


> You have to be on tv to happy to be on TV.
> 
> And according to dirtsheets, ADR is pissed because he's not a world champion again.
> 
> ...



She should have been on smackdown where maybe she could have regained her credibility back 


I always did hate Del Shitto. Glad to see him prove me right. 





His show got picked up by fox so he'll be out for a few months.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She seems like she's become the new Kofi Kingston. Just happy to be on tv
> 
> 
> Plus she's stopped focusing on wrasslin and now is like a teenage girl with a crush over Del Shitto



Yeah, I think she and Alberto have very different outlooks on their relationship tbh. Could get ugly.

He's almost 40, right? He just got off a divorce, has a baby, he's probably just looking for some fling to relieve stress with. She obviously sees things a lot differently...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Orton is boring as a face. Acts like Cena, talks like Cena, there's no passion there just dullness.
> 
> He's kinda like Triple H, good at being bad but awful babyfaces.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you expected. He's channeling babyface veteran Orton mode since he's been gone for 9 months. I thought his promo with Jericho at Battleground was decent enough and not dull. Legend killer is never returning. He's past that point in his career.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm not sure what you expected. He's channeling babyface veteran Orton mode since he's been gone for 9 months. I thought his promo with Jericho at Battleground was decent enough and not dull. Legend killer is never returning. He's past that point in his career.



I sadly get that. Just do Viper Randy or something. I dunno.  

I just think he's weak when it comes to babyface mode.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 31, 2016)

I had been running it for some time now, but my interest in trying a brand split in TEW 2016 was piqued by the recent developments. In my game, I have acquired the titles of quite a few competitors, even NJPW went out of business bizarre enough (because they declared war on me when I went Internat'l...). AJPW is now the big leagues in Japan. NOAH and Chikara are now Child Companies under my WWF, where I can send people to train or prospects to develop their skills.

Anyway, my main product I introduced the same types of titles for each brand

Main Event:
WWF Heavyweight (Smackdown), World Heavyweight (RAW)
Secondary:
WWF United States (Smackdown), WWF Intercontinental (RAW)
Tertiary, Openweight:
TITAN-X (Smackdown), NEVER Openweight (RAW)
Tertiary, Cruiserweight:
WWF Jr. Heavyweight (Smackdown), World Jr. Heavyweight (RAW, formerly IWGP Jr. Heavyweight)
Tag Team:
WWF Tag Team (Smackdown), World Tag Team (RAW)

I took more from the idea of WCW on this matter (World, U.S., T.V., Cruiserweight, Tag). The Titan-X and NEVER Openweight are pretty much analogous to the WCW Television Championship of course, solid midcard titles. The IC and US title are like semi-main event titles. Good to end of a TV program on, but not a PPV. I've always felt like the U.S. and IC titles should not be strictly midcard titles but those held by those either on the cusp of main event level or those in main event level that are not in the world title scene.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Can someone actually tell me some good reasons besides the goofy ass answer hes cheer on by kids and moms? Can you actually use a good counter point that a specific wrestler should go over Cena in the top ten?
"excluding Austin Rock Hogan etc..." 

- He main events three of outta the five highest ppv buys for WWE ever
- He's got one of the most memorable debuts ever against Kurt Angle
- He made a suicide career gimmick "white rapper" legendary 
- He's got classic feuds such as vs Edge, CM Punk
- He's got so many great matches too name
-He can own the crowd to his advantage anytime he wants, The neckbeards don't phase him
-Most make a wish foundation wishes granted ever
- Successful Rap album
- In movies The Marine, Trainwreck, Fred to tv shows such as Hannah Montana to Psych


Lets look at other goat memoriable moments
- Left his wife and won't put a ring on his new girl
- Legendary YJ Stinger and Subway commercials
- Put the belt on Eddie's shirt and walked out the ring 
- The I quit match on Judgement day vs JBL when he bloody af
- Fucked Kendra Lust
- Howerd Stern interview where he said he fucked 8 chicks at once and he fuck with the big girls
- One Night Stand where the fan threw his shirt back in the ring
- Fucked mickie james and got her ass fired
- That time he was on nascar and the interviewer went past him
- Part of meme/internet history with "JOHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CENAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
- Got a new trend with Cena and memes where they have a picture and the meme is like "who is she talking too?"
- Got in the booth with Wiz Khalifa
-His jersey era
many more moments that can be named tbh


He's had a lot of bad moments but most of his career is amazing


 (2006) vs. 
Feud of the Year (2011) vs. 
 (2007) vs.  on  on April 23
Match of the Year (2011) vs. CM Punk at 
Match of the Year (2013) vs.  at 
Match of the Year (2014) vs.  in a  at 
 (2003)
Most Popular Wrestler of the Decade (2000–2009)
 (2004, 2005, 2007, 2012)
 (2006, 2007)
Ranked *1* of the top 500 singles wrestlers in the  in 2006, 2007, and 2013


Best Storyline (2015) vs. Kevin Owens
Title Feud of the Year, WWE (2015) vs. Everybody in the U.S. Open Challenge
WWE Match of the Year (2015) vs. Kevin Owens at 


UPW Heavyweight Championship (1 time)


 ()
 () – with  (1) and  (1)
 ()
 ()
 () – with  (1) and  (1)
 ( – WWE Championship contract)
 ( and )
 (10 times)
Game Changer of the Year () – with 
Hero in All of Us ()
Holy $#!+ Move of the Year () – Sends Batista through the stage with an _Attitude Adjustment_
Insult of the Year () – To Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero: "You're the exact opposite. One enjoys eating a lot of nuts and the other is still trying to find his"
Kiss of the Year (2012) – with 
Match of the Year (, ) – vs. The Rock for the WWE Championship at , Team Cena vs. Team Authority at 
Superstar of the Year (, 2010, 2012)



 (2011) vs. CM Punk at Money in the Bank on July 17
 (2007)
 (2003)
 (2007)
 (2011) vs. CM Punk
 (2011) vs. CM Punk at Money in the Bank on July 17
 (2006–2010)
Most Charismatic of the Decade (2000–2009)
 (2007, 2010)


His show on Fox just got renewed for a second season.
He hosted the Espys and recently Teen Choice Awards


Cena's work rate has been amazing recently over the years. How many classics he has left and what else major things will he do out side of WWE?


Can you really prove to me that Cena isn't top ten?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 31, 2016)

His last heel run with the Authority was atrocious and repetitive. Baby face Orton may be boring but at least he'll win matches and not made to look like a fool.


----------



## Kenju (Jul 31, 2016)

The current one is better, he's more loosened up but still on the edge.

EDIT: btw, why was everyone making a fuss about Cesaro losing to Jericho?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 31, 2016)

Because Cesaro deserves the rub, I guess?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2016)

You can lose to Jericho but it has to be after the wrestler has gotten some momentum to then build up a feud.

WWE does this all the time... Bray loses to Cena, then loses to Jericho

AJ is barely coming into WWE , loses to Jericho.


Build momentum up before you do this


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2016)

I wonder if Cesaro will end up quitting. Crazy smh...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2016)

and with cena probably leaving he would have actually been great on smackdown

.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if Cesaro will end up quitting. Crazy smh...


What makes you say that?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2016)

From like visible frustration with the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2016)

There still is a chance he gets traded to Smackdown .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if Cesaro will end up quitting. Crazy smh...


I don't see it happening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn I've been to at least 4 ppvs.

I saw shield debut
Shields last match before the break up
Cm punk return against Jericho
Finally AJ Styles


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2016)

Cesaro is going nowhere in this company.

Vince himself said on Austin's podcast that he has no idea how to book someone like Cesaro.

He needs to go to Japan where his talents can be appreciated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

that's just Vince being a bit of a racist bastard though.

Pretty sure Cesaro could have been book'd as the guy facing Ambrose at Summerslam if he had been drafted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Being racist how?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You can lose to Jericho but it has to be after the wrestler has gotten some momentum to then build up a feud.
> 
> WWE does this all the time... Bray loses to Cena, then loses to Jericho
> 
> ...



Doesn't really matter tho, he lost the week before that to Kevin Owens


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Being racist how?



Guy is known to hate accents  and shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Doesn't really matter tho, he lost the week before that to Kevin Owens



But that proves my point. Jericho is established, it's ok to lose to him but it has to be where the guy feuding with him at least isn't coming off  a loss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2016)

Cena going on hiatus is great but somehow bad because Smackdown's roster is kind of weak compared to Raw's.

Raw even has the cruiserweights 

They should draft Kurt Angle to Smackdown and give him the last epic run he deserves.

Btw, do you guys think Sin Cara would be able to solo the locker room in a fist fight? I heard he can kick ass irl. Ironic that he botches a lot in the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guy is known to hate accents  and shit.


Fair reason. Hearing strong accents is hard to understand. Cesaro speaks fine in my opinion.

I remember everyone saying Vince must hate aj accent cause he didn't talk that much the first few weeks.

I don't know if Nevile has an accent or not but I couldn't understand one thing the man said in a backstage promo last week.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't know about Sin Cara. Legit, Brock can solo both roster's locker room.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2016)

But Brock s juicing


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

WWE champions that didn't draw:
1. Diesel
2. JBL
3. Shawn Michaels
4. Roman Reigns
5. Seth Rollins
6. Psycho Sid
7. Undertaker
8. Miz
9. Sheamus
10. Randy Orton

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

How true Is this?


----------



## EJ (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guy is known to hate accents  and shit.


 really? I thought he wanted people to play on stereotypes. Didn't he tell a hisoanic wrestler to "spic it up"?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

we're going back to this routine again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Heel Ziggler on the horizon.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh great the guest host again.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

as long as the computer gm doesn't come back in mick's place im good...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE champions that didn't draw:
> 1. Diesel
> 2. JBL
> 3. Shawn Michaels
> ...



I doubt it's very true, just cherry picked stuff running through the first 3 slides. These guys or atleast the obvious guys we know didn't draw. The drawing power is really more apparent in live gates. If it was a TV thing or PPV then Roman would be much lower. I think the Seth stuff is based off the perceived problems with his chicken shit heel stuff as opposed to concrete numbers.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena going on hiatus is great but somehow bad because Smackdown's roster is kind of weak compared to Raw's.
> 
> Raw even has the cruiserweights
> 
> ...



Legit Kane could fuck his shit up. Kane is only person in the lockeroom Bork Laser doesn't really want to fuck with.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2016)

Is anyone else watching the G1? Thinking it's the weakest one of the past 3 years. 

Honmania is pretty much done.
Yano...smh.
Omega's endgame being Elgin
Elgin as the top Gaijin
Didn't Elgin basically squash Shibata too?
Tama Tonga being just ok being the bar we're setting for good G1 matches.

There's been awesome stuff but when Bad Luck Fale is the MVP of his block there's probably a problem.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Mick wrote the experience of himself and everyone else in the lockerroom during Sasha's match against Charlotte last week



> In the aftermath of WWE title changes, I have seen balloons dropped by the hundreds, confetti raining down from high above, great displays of pyrotechnics and entire rosters rushing the ring to share in the moment of glory. I was personally given a ride atop the shoulders of DX, after my first WWE title win, in addition to having Mr. McMahon and his evil cronies ringside to witness the moment, adding to the grandeur of the occasion. Sasha Banks WWE Women's Championship victory on this past WWE Raw - a thrilling contest with Charlotte - featured none of the of the obvious pomp and circumstance of so many historic title changes, but backstage, was one of the most emotional experiences I have ever witnessed - in wrestling, in sports, or in life. Please allow me to take you on a backstage tour in the moments leading up to, and following the victory, and see it all through my eyes.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, my duties as WWE Raw General Manager were completed following my promo with Stephanie McMahon - WWE and the entire roster of ‪#‎MondayNightRaw‬ that kicked off the fist episode of this ‪#‎NewEra‬ of Raw. Unlike my first Monday on the job, where I scurried from in-ring introduction, to a series of backstage interviews, and finally, a seat with Stephanie at ringside to scout the evening's main event, I was free to hang out and watch the matches at my leisure, having no idea that a moment of great magnitude was heading our way.
> 
> ...



I really do love reading things like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Flow said:


> really? I thought he wanted people to play on stereotypes. Didn't he tell a hisoanic wrestler to "spic it up"?



He can tolerate Hispanics cause they 'draw'  but he really seems to hate european accents more.

It's fucking odd


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He can tolerate Hispanics cause they 'draw'  but he really seems to hate european accents more.
> 
> It's fucking odd



It's not about that, it's about what he views as the most appealing to the biggest cross segment of fans or really his prioritized targets. Subscriptions and a lowering of the television ratings bar puts a premium on your loyal customers which does up the importance in terms of prioritized targets. It boils down to a belief that no one will pay money to see a European guy as the conquering babyface. 



WhatADrag said:


> Fair reason. Hearing strong accents is hard to understand. Cesaro speaks fine in my opinion.
> 
> I remember everyone saying Vince must hate aj accent cause he didn't talk that much the first few weeks.
> 
> I don't know if Nevile has an accent or not but I couldn't understand one thing the man said in a backstage promo last week.



It's about relatability too though.

Vince doesn't like southern accents either. Why do you think he had Million Dollar Man talking for Austin?

Neville has something called a Geordie accent? It's an accent that British people from Newcastle have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not about that, it's about what he views as the most appealing to the biggest cross segment of fans or really his prioritized targets. Subscriptions and a lowering of the television ratings bar puts a premium on your loyal customers which does up the importance in terms of prioritized targets. It boils down to a belief that no one will pay money to see a European guy as the conquering babyface.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about relatability too though.



I suppose that's the case .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Dammit WWE y u do this to meh?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

with Dean not being on RAW, I'm not all that hyped as I usually would be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Well there's a lot more guys on Raw you should like.

I'm a  big Deano fan but, I have a lot more likes now. Enzo and Cass ,  New Day,  Seth  has grown on meh, Sasha Queen,  KO definitely has grown on me a  ton .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

I just got this gut feeling a few wrestlers been trying to smash Sasha for the longest but dont wanna make things awkward.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

this pre-live show is kinda odd


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Nevermind we got Sasha I'm good

Darren vs Titus confirmed


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit more new production


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

did the video entrance put Sasha next to Seth and Roman?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmm, so starting off Raw with Sasha.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

You know seeing that woman's belt on sasha has me convinced whomever designed it made it a little to big for the ladies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

dat super push of the women's division


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Where Dana Brooke at doe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

sasha botch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone got a stream where the sound isn't complete shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

What in the hell is Charlotte wearing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Anyone got a stream where the sound isn't complete shit?


whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Charlotte hurting my ears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Ouch Sasha ouch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit, that comeback.    Damn. 

And Jericho out.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn Sasha owned her there.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Gaining faith that Smackdown can beat this segment tomorrow : D.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

heel Jericho coming to give these two the gift of Jericho maaan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Neckbeard troll Jericho. WWE pls


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Drink it all in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

thank you. They realized Charlotte sucks at talking so get Heel Jericho in


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo with that pop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whatculture......dn-39-t-draw



Thanks man...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh shit an intergender tag match?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

what the fuck lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo you smooth fucker


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

lol @ THIS SEGMENT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

The fuck is it with the innuendos and now this.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

This segment is fucking money


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit Charlotte with that burn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Charlotte just burned Enzo  


What the hell?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo tryin to get a bank deposit.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

new ship Sasha&Enzo


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

Tag team match playa
Have a nice day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Does anybody in that crowd know who Bon Jovi is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

This shit good.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Foley for universal champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

I like how its different from same old shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo never got back at Charlotte


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

"I don't care how you doin. I hope you're all doin terrible" - Jericho 

Fuck man. I love this heel work. Kudos Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

You forgot the $9.99 Foley.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo's charisma is through the roof. If only he was better in the ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

fucking Jericho covering Charlotte's ears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Enzo can pretty much be inserted in any angle in RAW. Really useful talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn this was 10 times better than a authority opening segment


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Pretty good segment. Thought Enzo was funny. Heel Jericho also really good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Honestly Jericho should become Charlotte's manager.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Enzo's charisma is through the roof. If only he was better in the ring



The guy doesn't have the experience the Indy darlings do, until he gains more experience there is going to be a jarring difference.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank God KO on commentary. Perfect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

KO+partner vs. Enzo and Cass?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Owens on commentary to go with this nice intergender match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

lol at this team's antics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

I kinda tend to steer clear from pair wars, but Sasha and Enzo I can understand.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> The guy doesn't have the experience the Indy darlings do, until he gains more experience there is going to be a jarring difference.



True. But what he has that most of them do not is charisma. And that's the one thing you cannot teach. He has "IT". So sky is the limit for him. The thing is, his mic work can get even better which is going to be wonderful to see.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Enzo's charisma is through the roof. If only he was better in the ring



He's not terrible to be honest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I kinda tend to steer clear from pair wars, but Sasha and Enzo I can understand.



What should be the name of said pairing?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Owens and that tie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

KO going off on everyone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What should be the name of said pairing?



Shenzo? Fuck.. Sounds like a shonen character.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn looks like Jericho hurt himself a bit on thatlast move. Enzo too.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Dana my shawty for real


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> True. But what he has that most of them do not is charisma. And that's the one thing you cannot teach. He has "IT". So sky is the limit for him. The thing is, his mic work can get even better which is going to be wonderful to see.



We already know you don't need the best in ring skill to be on top. Enzo has unlimited potential in the WWE. Cass isn't to bad on the Mic either.

They have a bright future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Really enjoyed Owens on commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao of course they had to give Charlotte the win the immediate week after.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

KO verbally raping Cole on commentary. Not cool dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shyttttttttt Dana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

That ref botch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol, was the ref giving the belt to Charlotte?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

God the commentary is so gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

KO and Corey > Cole and Byron


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Fun match, I want more Enzo singles matches


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy shyttttttttt Dana



She looked incredible tonight. Haters will say she's fat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shenzo? Fuck.. Sounds like a shonen character.



They already gonna split up after this


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

PFFFFFFFT I GET $1,000


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought the timing of this intergender match was great. It's kind of stupid when we just dedicate fifteen to twenty minutes to exclusively just women's wrestling. Instead, they got 30 minutes in probably one of the best segments of the last two weeks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> She looked incredible tonight. Haters will say she's fat.



That's considered fat?  

Oh right people thought Mickie was fat too.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Strongman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Bellas winning that is pretty stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Are they trying to relive the 123 Kid moment with this money incentive stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't this jobber just lose on count out and keep the thousand dollars?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit auto correct turned Stroman to strongman.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

As green as Strowman is, he's necessary. Big Show hasn't got long left and the role of "giant" has to be filled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

get ready for that Strongman push one day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

They sent poor Mark to the Rio Olympics.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

There's a certain authenticity to the way Mark speaks that I like.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

I feel like Rusev's beaten Mark Henry in a feud before


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd rather see Henry as champ .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Mark Henry, ready to job a few more time.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Based Rusev about to bury the Olympics and Henry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They sent poor Mark to the Rio Olympics.



They probably hate him for that wonderful heel turn he pulled off against Cena


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

50 minutes already passed? WWE doin shit right for a change.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

That fucking rape scream in stroman theme music


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

selling the Primos is like selling  Del Shitto as not being boring. Just can't be done.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Last week's Smackdown did not fill me with much hope


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

That awkward moment when Goldust is a pokemon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Well that was a filler match if I ever saw one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> selling the Primos is like selling  Del Shitto as not being boring. Just can't be done.



Bring back Carlito and they'll be instant stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bring back Carlito and they'll be instant stars.



Carlito will outshine both of them and then basically will be the same old again. 

Honestly just get Carlito and forget about these guys.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh wow didn't even realize that Dwight was there. WWE pulling out big stars again.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Crowd having to be punished by listening to Cole


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao cole said bye and shook his head.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice 9 seconds of mic time for Balor there.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao didn't pick up on Seth's dirty laugh.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth goin' hard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit, Rollins going in on the remakes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth burying the new Ghostbusters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth getting better on mic is only impressing me more


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao Finn and Seth woke the crowd up excellent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice tension.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth got better on the mic. Goddamn!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Who is ready for the double turn at summerslam when Balor wins with the club's help


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

ignoring squash match and filler match, Raw has been good again


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth was very good. They didn't have faith in Finn being on the mic for more than 10 seconds but he held on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

what's funny about the Orton vs Brock promos is that they're using the same stance as the Wrestlemania one of Brock vs Dean


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

I was wondering why this raw seemed good then I realized there was no baby gurl


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

HOLY SHIT LANA


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Rusev getting more heat as a married man than Bulgarian who crushes Murikans


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Wonder who Rusev will feud with?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wonder who Rusev will feud with?



Imagine if it's Babygurl


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, Henry getting a lot of offense in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Jeeeeez. Henry landed hard on Rusev's head.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if it's Babygurl



Good way to rub Rusev I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Henry getting a lot of offense in.



Gotta make the roster and Rusev look strong maggle!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I was wondering why this raw seemed good then I realized there was no baby gurl



I'm patiently waiting for Reigns to show up. This show needs some star power

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Good way to rub Rusev I guess.


Yeah ...........till he superman punches his way to the title


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lol:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm patiently waiting for Reigns to show up. This show needs some star power


Already has the star power. Her name is Stephanie Mcmahon .......BELIE DAT! 

She's not a good boss

She's not a bad boss

She's just a sexy boss


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

Kurt Angle incoming?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

God tier heat for Rusev.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Good effort by WWE to try to give some relevance to the US Championship


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

nope... boring Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Welp here comes Roman.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG IT'S REIGNS!


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

I kept waiting for Angle's theme.

Please, please play Angle's theme.

It's Reigns...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

shooting on the actual suspension of Russia


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

BOMBACLOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

Was hoping it was Kurt Angle


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Rusev crush


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Ambrose called it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

I called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

God dammit, go away baby gurl.

Unless you are going to job.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

cool Roman going for the US Title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

So starts Roman's redemption story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice Kane attire there Roman.  

Also, definitely demoted to midcard.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Hes so tough bullying poor rusev after he already had a match


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

Sounds like actual Roman chants.

The only way to get Roman cheered is America vs. Russia.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Can't believe Dean and Roman switched places on the card


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

REIGNS IS A FUCKING BEAST MAN I TELL YOU


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

One way to get the fans on RR's side again


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao both of them on the mic is going to be epic .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

crowd booing the fucking US face my god


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Sounds like actual Roman chants.
> 
> The only way to get Roman cheered is America vs. Russia.



Wait for a smark crowd. Like I said, good way to rub Rusev.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait for a smark crowd. Like I said, good way to rub Rusev.


It sounded like it changed back to more booing when he started hitting stuff so even American pride may not be enough to redeem Roman


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

The presentation is so fucking good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Nia Jax needs a manager. Paul Heyman maybe?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Angel is going to WCPW.

They did it, they found a way to make Roman cheered. Just shows how amazing Rusev is for building heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

I heard small amount of cheers for Roman but most of them were boos.

Seriously though Roman at least will get to start cleanly somewhat and build himself up the card.

A LITTLE FUCKING LATE WWE!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Its going to be a good match between those two


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

I heard rumors that possibly Victoria would be returning to WWE.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

That Brooklyn crowd will have a field day with that match. They might even boo the national anthem as a warm up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh look , it's a commercial for the collaboration between Sooby Doo and the WWE.  And it involves racing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Angel is going to WCPW.
> 
> They did it, they found a way to make Roman cheered. Just shows how amazing Rusev is for building heat.



Vince should hire the WCPW staff. They're entertaining.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?



Wouldn't be surprised if we see Rusev brush shoulders with the main event in the future. I think they're going to stay consistent with what they pulled last week. Have a porous mix between the top talent and top mid carders. That will allow the later to eventually become big time performers I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Heh, Titus vs Darren.   So Young going heel here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Wait... Titus is heel?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if we see Rusev brush shoulders with the main event in the future. I think they're going to stay consistent with what they pulled last week. Have a porous mix between the top talent and top mid carders. That will allow the later to eventually become big time performers I guess.



It's a good feud. I was thinking Owens vs Reigns but this is just as good. If Rusev wins he looks like a big deal. If Reigns wins the US Title picture literally becomes 100x more important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?



I won't be satisfied until Heath Slater squashes Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?



I'm more pissed that they took this long to build Roman the slow and nice way instead fucking rushing him.

Plus it's obvious to people it's a redemption story. Problem is nobody is sympathizing with him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Vince should hire the WCPW staff. They're entertaining.



What culture is truly becoming godly 

Dat Cody vs Angle match.

Also watched Jay Lethal for the first time there and holy shit he's good


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?



Iwc logic in a nut shell

They will cheer Brock tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Why do you have such hate in your heart towards Reigns?
> 
> 
> 
> He should be heel. But that isn't happening for quite some time it seems.



And that's the problem right there. They think they can treat him like Cena with the no heel turn but even Cena started off as a heel first then became babyface.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao Darren Young.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Iwc logic in a nut shell
> 
> They will cheer Brock tho



and you keep  ass kissing WWE every turn.

Just stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmm, so Titus is the one going heel here.   Might as well.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

#CesaroSection.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Mick shooting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Mick making a lot of logical sense


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Nia Jax better feud with  Nikki and then crush her and send her back to jobberville.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and you keep  ass kissing WWE every turn.
> 
> Just stop.



I like roman tho how's that make me a ass kisser?

Try again


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

Why can't I find any ROH matches online?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like roman tho how's that make me a ass kisser?
> 
> Try again



You do this bullshit of  pretending to be unbiased yet over and over you make excuses for the company like you're hired by them.

Nice try dude.


Oh and nobody here was mad about Roman facing Rusev. They were hoping it was Angle


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Why do you have such hate in your heart towards Reigns?



Because he doesn't have the balls to push for some kind of character development.

friend still wearing his shield gear and shield entrance music ffs. What happens when they have their reunion they are already bitch level coming out to reigns perceived entrance music.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

Does Nia Jax's victim also get $1,000 for facing her/$5,000 if she wins too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Lol, they are still going with a Titus/Darren feud and who is suppose to be the heel there.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Because he doesn't have the balls to push for some kind of character development.
> 
> friend still wearing his shield gear and shield entrance music ffs. What happens when they have their reunion they are already bitch level coming out to reigns perceived entrance music.



You don't know this for sure. You're just saying it.

None of that is actually HIS fault. It's Vince's fault. Personally, I don't have a problem with any of that stuff, but I understand a lot of fans do, and why they do. But again, out of his hands. We don't know what Vince's "OK's" and what he doesn't, come on dude.

Whenever I ask people why they actually HATE Reigns they never seem to have a clear cut answer. "He's horrible on mic"...but so is Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Does Nia Jax's victim also get $1,000 for facing her/$5,000 if she wins too?



I'd participate in a  jobbing match if I could get some cash


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Reigns Rusev will probably be good for both characters.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

Low quality video


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You do this bullshit of  pretending to be unbiased yet over and over you make excuses for the company like you're hired by them.
> 
> Nice try dude.
> 
> ...



Insulting Iwc fans= being ass kisser 

Nice try


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Insulting Iwc fans= being ass kisser
> 
> Nice try



< talks about wrestling online


You are IWC you stupid idiot!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You don't know this for sure. You're just saying it.
> 
> None of that is actually HIS fault. It's Vince's fault. Personally, I don't have a problem with any of that stuff, but I understand a lot of fans do, and why they do. But again, out of his hands. We don't know what Vince's "OK's" and what he doesn't, come on dude.
> 
> Whenever I ask people why they actually HATE Reigns they never seem to have a clear cut answer. "He's horrible on mic"...but so is Balor.



Nah he's a bitch. When my boss acting a fool I call them out on it. It's obvious he's cool wearing his old ass shield gear and entrance music. For the longest time ass-face was still coming through the crowd like the shield. Of course that shit stopped when his pleb ass was attacked for like the 66th time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

What the fuck are you guys even talking about


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Nah he's a bitch. When my boss acting a fool I call them out on it. It's obvious he's cool wearing his old ass shield gear and entrance music. For the longest time ass-face was still coming through the crowd like the shield. Of course that shit stopped when his pleb ass was attacked for like the 66th time.



Ok. Like I said, even IF Reigns asked him, who is to say Vince "OK's" the idea? Vince is the most stubborn friend on Earth. What he says goes. Again, out of his hands.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seriously though, how are people mad that Reigns is in the mid card? This is good for both Rusev and Reigns. Will people not be satisfied until the man is fired?



No they don't want him fired.  They want him Heath Slatered and squashed weekly no matter what.  

I mean wasn't putting Roman in Midcard title area what they wanted for him in the first place to earn his place in the upper card?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

No Vince is only stubborn to bitches. When you have true swag Vince gives you whatever you want. This is fact.

Shit when taker wanted to stop being dead and instead wanted to be some whitetrash biker who got hella fat. So fucking fat he needed a motorcycle to get down the ramp cause it was too far to walk did Vince object? Nope not one bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> < talks about wrestling online
> 
> 
> You are IWC you stupid idiot!



Never said I wasn't apart of it.

All I said was if the iwc uses the excuse of roman failing a drug test to throw dirt at his name then Brock comes out and the crowd cheers and everyone's excited in here.

That's just iwc logic.

Tell me how that is kissing wwe ass


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> No they don't want him fired.  They want him Heath Slatered and squashed weekly no matter what.
> 
> I mean wasn't putting Roman in Midcard title area what they wanted for him in the first place to earn his place in the upper card?



They keep moving the goalposts.

I'm trying to understand why people HATE Reigns so much. He isn't in the main event anymore, he's in the midcard...what more do you want? I thought he was a midcard talent


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Nah he's a bitch. When my boss acting a fool I call them out on it. It's obvious he's cool wearing his old ass shield gear and entrance music. For the longest time ass-face was still coming through the crowd like the shield. Of course that shit stopped when his pleb ass was attacked for like the 66th time.



And there is the fastest way of being fired in Vince's world.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No Vince is only stubborn to bitches. When you have true swag Vince gives you whatever you want. This is fact.



Come on bro. You're looking for a reason to hate him at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Never said I wasn't apart of it.
> 
> All I said was if the iwc uses the excuse of roman failing a drug test to throw dirt at his name then Brock comes out and the crowd cheers and everyone's excited in here.
> 
> ...



Can't just blame IWC. What about WWE for not punishing Brock by not having him at Summerslam?

Or even tonight acknowledging his win during Pre-live?


Roman has been shat on for months don't make excuses that it's been only cause of the suspension.


You keep saying IWC logic is bs yet right here you used some horrible bs to justify shitting on someone. Only WWE knows how to do that.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Also, I love Gallows & Anderson's theme.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They keep moving the goalposts.
> 
> I'm trying to understand why people HATE Reigns so much. He isn't in the main event anymore, he's in the midcard...what more do you want? I thought he was a midcard talent



Been trying to figure this out for years.  Roman has good matches "He's carried." Has a very good match with Big show (Acknowledge by all) suddenly it becomes a not good match.  They demand he gets put into midcard.  Gets put into Midcard, still not enough.  Fails a Wellness test for something small.  Hated more than a guy who is in trouble for failing a true drugs test.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They keep moving the goalposts.
> 
> I'm trying to understand why people HATE Reigns so much. He isn't in the main event anymore, he's in the midcard...what more do you want? I thought he was a midcard talent


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if people were still hating on him simply because it's the "cool" thing to do now.

I personally don't care for Roman. I can see what they're trying to do with him, and it annoys me. I don't know if I'll ever really grow to care about Roman.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Come on bro. You're looking for a reason to hate him at this point.



I wish I hated him at least it would be something visceral. No it's worse than that I am indifferent and would rather not see him on the show.

Besides his "look" give me a reason to like the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> No Vince is only stubborn to bitches. When you have true swag Vince gives you whatever you want. This is fact.
> 
> Shit when taker wanted to stop being dead and instead wanted to be some whitetrash biker who got hella fat. So fucking fat he needed a motorcycle to get down the ramp cause it was too far to walk did Vince object? Nope not one bit.



That's Undertaker though man. There's certain people that can get away with it.

I doubt Roman could get away with saying he's sick of their babyface push . I get why they guy won't say no to it, he's gonna be able to feed his family .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Quite happy with Reigns/Rusev feud. A run in the midcard would do him some good and possibly allow for fans to get off his back, plus it will elevate the title IMO.
Hoping Gallows/Anderson win the Tag Titles at Summerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Roman needs to be repackaged, not just doing the same shit but against midcarders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman needs to be repackaged, not just doing the same shit but against midcarders.



See this guy gets it. Probably has an IQ of 210


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman needs to be repackaged, not just doing the same shit but against midcarders.



Only way that can happen is if they take him off TV for a month... wait, that already happened. Missed the boat on it IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman needs to be repackaged, not just doing the same shit but against midcarders.



I think he can grow with what he has now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't just blame IWC. What about WWE for not punishing Brock by not having him at Summerslam?
> 
> Or even tonight acknowledging his win during Pre-live?
> 
> ...


So youre saying we all can use roman failing a test to  fuel for us hating and saying he deserves less but since wwe didn't punish Brock why should we be mad?

Nice logic


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> See this guy gets it. Probably has an IQ of 210



We know this. The problem is you're blaming HIM for it when that's Vince's job


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think he can grow with what he has now.


Thought they were teasing a Heel persona the way he way eyeing Balor when he celebrated after their match. Tweaking his character would do him a world of good.
Credit to Reigns, he's defo improved vastly in the ring and even on the mic. Just think fan perception on him is already established that he'd need new direction to change majority opinions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So youre saying we all can use roman failing a test to  fuel for us hating and saying he deserves less but since wwe didn't punish Brock why should we be mad?
> 
> Nice logic



Wow way to twist people's words to your choosing. No wonder you suck at arguing.

I said that the months of hatred for the guy building up, led to them using his fuck up to shit on him more. I'm not saying it's right  because it's not. I'm saying that's what led to it.

If Brock doesn't get shit on for even worse then yeah people are gonna be hypocrites.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn. If I wasn't poor I could be in the Phillips Arena right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Thought they were teasing a Heel persona the way he way eyeing Balor when he celebrated after their match. Tweaking his character would do him a world of good.
> Credit to Reigns, he's defo improved vastly in the ring and even on the mic. Just think fan perception on him is already established that he'd need new direction to change majority opinions.



The direction I'd go with is just  follow the same method as older Austin which is ..... Arrive, Kick ass, leave.

No more no less. 

Make him a tweener in the sense that he's just gonna spear who the fuck he wants .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The crowd will absolutely NOT get behind Reigns until he first has a heel run. It will never happen. At some point Vince may realise that, but it's unlikely


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Random question about Sheamus that's been bugging me for a long time: why does he never use the Celtic Cross anymore? Even as a signature? Safety reasons?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> We know this. The problem is you're blaming HIM for it when that's Vince's job


Because winners have the balls to tell Vince "no" or "let me try this"

The list is pretty conclusive.

 Austin:"yeah ringmaster sucks let me do my thing I will accept the consequences"

Foley:" yeah this interview sucks let me answer the questions honestly but in character. I will deal with the consequences."

Punk, Bryan even caesaro. When you show Vince you have balls and will deal with the fallout of your decision he has been proven to give folks a chance. When they knock it out of the park the are rewarded handsomely. The key is not to be a wimpy like baby gurl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The crowd will absolutely NOT get behind Reigns until he first has a heel run. It will never happen. At some point Vince may realise that, but it's unlikely



And as I said it's a damn shame and I legit feel bad for the guy. It's all booking's fault and Vince but since they're not there to get boo'd constantly, Roman sadly gets the downpour of boos and insults.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Because winners have the balls to tell Vince "no" or "let me try this"
> 
> The list is pretty conclusive.
> 
> ...



But that was younger , braver, not run by Mattel  led Vince and co

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Sheamus out here thinking this shit is Gladiator


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Because winners have the balls to tell Vince "no" or "let me try this"
> 
> The list is pretty conclusive.
> 
> ...



It sounds less like you dislike Reigns the wrestler and more like you dislike Reigns the human being.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Cesaro is missing something, not sure what exactly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Cesaro is missing something, not sure what exactly.


Momentum? A decent storyline?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Momentum? A decent storyline?



A "character" probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Because winners have the balls to tell Vince "no" or "let me try this"
> 
> The list is pretty conclusive.
> 
> ...



Punk left, Bryan Ignored until the fans forced it to happen.  Cesaro is still in midcard hell.

Foley and Austin were back when Vince was pissing his pants that WCW was going to put him out of business.

Roman going to Vince and saying "Change my character and make me heel." is not going to work when Hunter, creative, everyone not named Vince and Dunn has been saying the same damn thing over and over.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

did Raw slow down all of a sudden? 

Also what's the main event?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wow way to twist people's words to your choosing. No wonder you suck at arguing.
> 
> I said that the months of hatred for the guy building up led to them using his fuck up to shit on him more. I'm not saying it's right  because it's not. I'm saying that's what led to it.
> 
> If Brock doesn't get shit on for even worse then yeah people are gonna be hypocrites.



But if it was roman who didn't get shit on people wouldn't be hypocrites. They'd be going full time complain mode. And you know this. 

How is me pointing this out that most people have a bias dislike for roman where people can use drugs as his down fall then come right around to possibly cheer brock the dude failed like 3 tests recently me ass kissing wwe? While you're using lazy logic.. Well wwe didn't do shit so why would we care or people are hypotcrits ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Good match out of Cesaro and Sheamus and very nice counter into the Cesaro's finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did Raw slow down all of a sudden?
> 
> Also what's the main event?


It's starting to look like Brock is the main event.

Edit: Oh right, Zayn vs. Rollins was announced too.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But that was younger , braver, not run by Mattel  led Vince and co



The genetic Jack hammer fears no toy company 



God Movement said:


> It sounds less like you dislike Reigns the wrestler and more like you dislike Reigns the human being.



I dislike cowards. Cody Rhodes, Christian. Now there are guys with balls. Told they couldn't do what they wanted they went elsewhere and rocked.

Everyone knows the story's of Vince purposely shortchanging guys on paychecks to see if they have the balls to confront him on it. You think baby gurl going to the bosses office to get his correct pay? No he's to busy pounding adderall so he can stay up studying t s lines for the next show, wetting his bed when he has dreams of Vince yelling at him telling him to apologize to the locker room


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Even Cesaro can't get out a decent match from Sheamus. The latter is done lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But if it was roman who didn't get shit on people wouldn't be hypocrites. They'd be going full time complain mode. And you know this.
> 
> How is me pointing this out that most people have a bias dislike for roman where people can use drugs as his down fall then come right around to possibly cheer brock the dude failed like 3 tests recently me ass kissing wwe? While you're using lazy logic.. Well wwe didn't do shit so why would we care or people are hypotcrits ?



No they wouldn't. If Roman wasn't hated, they wouldn't care other than be surprised by it. Their hate of him only led some to abuse this and start taking more direct shots at him. I don't hate Roman so I felt surprised by it and disappointed but not gonna throw that in his face like others do.

but the crowd hasn't cheered for Brock yet, you don't know if they will do that.  Even if they do , as I said, if Brock had done this post Streak where he got caught , people would have shat on him for it.


People did hate Brock for that win remember?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I dislike cowards. Cody Rhodes, Christian. Now there are guys with balls. Told they couldn't do what they wanted they went elsewhere and rocked.
> 
> Everyone knows the story's of Vince purposely shortchanging guys on paychecks to see if they have the balls to confront him on it. You think baby gurl going to the bosses office to get his correct pay? No he's to busy pounding adderall so he can stay up studying t s lines for the next show, wetting his bed when he has dreams of Vince yelling at him telling him to apologize to the locker room



Yep. I was right.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2016)

JINDER MAHAL?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Jinder is still around?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

lol Jinder is back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Seriously please actually be doing something with Slater's character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Holy shit. Jinder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

So the jobber squad is back.   Nvm, it's a more corny stable being reformed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Yep. I was right.



No you're not I am totally joking


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Jinder the GOAT!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Jinder is most likely winning this since he was resigned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, Jinder to Raw and Slater to the Tuesday show then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> It's starting to look like Brock is the main event.
> 
> Edit: Oh right, Zayn vs. Rollins was announced too.



Brock being the main event better not happen , goddammit WWE have some pride 




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The genetic Jack hammer fears no toy company



Except that toy company probably gives them a nice cut from the toys that are sold


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

So much for 2MB. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So much for 2MB. lol



2 Megabytes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except that toy company probably gives them a nice cut from the toys that are sold



I thought Mattel just gave them permission to use their car decals on half of the Uso's faces.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Jericho still one of the GOATs on the mic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No they wouldn't. If Roman wasn't hated, they wouldn't care other than be surprised by it. Their hate of him only led some to abuse this and start taking more direct shots at him. I don't hate Roman so I felt surprised by it and disappointed but not gonna throw that in his face like others do.
> 
> but the crowd hasn't cheered for Brock yet, you don't know if they will do that.  Even if they do , as I said, if Brock had done this post Streak where he got caught , people would have shat on him for it.
> 
> ...


But people hating roman before even proves its iwc logic.

I don't care about that streak shit it has nothing to do with the argument at hand.

So tell me why me saying that's iwc logic kissing wwe ass 

This whole argument started cause u called me that


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

what good friends Jericho and Owens are


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lol Chris Jericho referencing two stupid dogs:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

The awkward KO and Jericho bromance is fucking gold


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Man this is one of Jericho's greatest runs
Crazy how we were saying hes lost it a few months back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

I gotta give it up to Jericho these past few months he's made me laugh my ass off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock being the main event better not happen , goddammit WWE have some pride


Why wouldn't Brock their top star close the show?


kurisu said:


> 2 Megabytes


That amount of space is appropriate for those two jabronis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But people hating roman before even proves its iwc logic.
> 
> I don't care about that streak shit it has nothing to do with the argument at hand.
> 
> ...



It does matter , cause at one point Brock was just as hated as Roman for beating the Undertaker. If Brock had gotten caught with those estrogens, fans would have shit on him too for it. I'm explaining that people's anger was leading them to use something personal to attack Roman and could have happened to others if it was them who people hated.

As I stated, you have this weird habit of pointing out IWC logic being so bad or awful or hypocritical but you don't do the same when WWE does it. You even go above and beyond and promote that all their ideas are great or amazing when they're really not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why wouldn't Brock their top star close the show?
> 
> That amount of space is appropriate for those two jabronis.



Cause he's a dirty cheating whore 


He should have jobbed to Heath Slater, the godliest , cleanest wrestler in the WWE


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Never stab your brothers in the back. Now that would have been a great t-shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

guys stop talking about the Shield already


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

lmao Finn could probably sell al ot of t shirts if they allowed him to use that line more.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey that's a good shirt on the front "Never stab your brother in the back" on the back"spear him in the chest"

I am a marketing genius.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

So Juice Lesnar closing the show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hey that's a good shirt on the front "Never stab your brother in the back" on the back"spear him in the chest"
> 
> I am a marketing genius.




I'll just take this and pretend to give you credit but say it was all me

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Didn't know Seth was also in a squash match .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Seth's being overpushed. He needs to go back down to midcard soon


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll just take this and pretend to give you credit but say it was all me



You are brilliant


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It does matter , cause at one point Brock was just as hated as Roman for beating the Undertaker. If Brock had gotten caught with those estrogens, fans would have shit on him too for it. I'm explaining that people's anger was leading them to use something personal to attack Roman and could have happened to others if it was them who people hated.
> 
> As I stated, you have this weird habit of pointing out IWC logic being so bad or awful or hypocritical but you don't do the same when WWE does it. You even go above and beyond and promote that all their ideas are great or amazing when they're really not.


Brock hate was just heel heat. Romans hate was him walking down the stairs and people punching him.

I point out both awful logic what are you talking about. I was in constant agreement that roman needed to get out the main event scene and he needs to turn.

I point out shit when its needed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

I hope the point of this match is to make a build for Sammy into the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Brock hate was just heel heat. Romans hate was him walking down the stairs and people punching him.
> 
> I point out both awful logic what are you talking about. I was in constant agreement that roman needed to get out the main event scene and he needs to turn.
> 
> I point out shit when its needed.



Nah dude there was some real heat on Brock for beating Taker's streak. The difference between Roman and Brock though is more people are scared to get their asses whipped by Brock. 

Well I'll give you that you do point out stuff.

In the end I'm gonna end it with I still think you're wrong about it's only cause it's Roman but I will say that sometimes people in 'IWC' including myself can be really hypocritical a lot of times. 

Hell I think I'm just  illogical with my reasoning for hating sometimes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn. We gonna have any time for Bork at all Pretty damn good match all in all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Dope match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I hope the point of this match is to make a build for Sammy into the main event.


I hope not. He can put on top notch matches but other than that.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Ugh the main event is Roid Lesnar!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Taker should come out and accuse Lesnar of doping during their match.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

I had legit heat for Lesnar when he beat the Streak, and Heyman made it worse with his lethal promos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

Heyman Promo incoming


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hell I think I'm just  illogical with my reasoning for hating sometimes



Wrestling Fan
Logic

Pick one of the two choices


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

Diddy vs Heath Slater at Summerslam

ABSOLUTE MONEY


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

They should do a segment with Diddy and New Day.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

SASHA NEW DAY AND DIDDY.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Taker should come out and accuse Lesnar of doping during their match.



Bike rider  Taker will come in and say 'BOY YOU BEEN CHEATIN! TIME TO WHOOP YOU!'


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Crowd must be tired not much of a pop for Brock as I expected


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Heyman pls. Yo' boy a fraud.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestling Fan
> Logic
> 
> Pick one of the two choices



Neither  

I legit have hated voice actors , cartoon characters , people , animals , for no real reason


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

If I eat enough Jimmy Johns' subs will I get as ripped as Brock?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh look Brocky's roid arms are gone


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

paul gained weight.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Violation City


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok Drag you got me


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

that awkward moment when what paul is actually  right lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Heyman pls. Yo' boy a fraud.



Don't do this homie


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Nia Jax, Sheamus, and Heath Slater all trending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Is it just me or is anyone else bored of this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Shoeplex Shitty


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2016)

That literally came out of fucking nowhere


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

RGoatO


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2016)

OUTTANOWHERE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

RKO...Outta Nowhere


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)

RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 1, 2016)

Legend Killer


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Heyman pls. Yo' boy a fraud.



TBF, how many clean wrestlers in history do we know of?

EDIT:RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Brand split?

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> TBF, how many clean wrestlers in history do we know of?



Yeah, but Heyman sells Lesnar as a God living among men. Used to make sense, now it's hard to believe. Since he's not legit anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

Rko out of nowhere I guess


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)

So I'm guessing we'll be seeing an F5 on Smackdown as retribution.
But forreal though that come outta fucking nowhere.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

What this feud could have been 

Oh well that was a nice little RKO .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

RKO doesn't check accuracy and has 6+ priority.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

That was goat 

Orton goat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2016)

Orton should say something like: "I wanted to kill you UFC legend, but you did that yourself"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Orton 

That was pretty cool way to end Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2016)

Surprise ending was good I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Orton should say something like: "I wanted to kill you UFC legend, but you did that yourself"



You want Brock to re-injure him don't you, you sick bastard?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 1, 2016)

Orton on some Stone Cold type shit with that RKO


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Finn vs Seth
Dean vs ziggler
Aj vs cena
Brock vs orton
Sasha vs Charlotte
Enzo n Cass vs Owens Jericho
Resuv vs roman

Honestly top five summerslam ever on paper. Sounds better than last Years mania too


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2016)

Lit af


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

hats off to wwe for really making a push with these shows.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena on espys one week
Teen choice awards after
Now Stephen colbert Wednesday


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2016)

Juiced or not, Brock would still beat RKO in a real fight


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Juiced or not, Brock would still beat RKO in a real fight


Powerful your troll has no bounds.

I remember you dissing Brock yesterday

Someone said Brock could whoop the entire roster if he wanted to and you were like "but he's juiced"

But now its "juiced or not"

I see you.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Juiced or not, Brock would still beat RKO in a real fight



You're not wrong.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Legend Killer


im not dead

Roman joined NWO Wolfpack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

How the hell they gonna do royal rumble
?

It can't be 30


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2016)

When Enzo was in the ring doing his thing you know I actually had to think if I ever enjoyed Jericho as much as I enjoy Enzo. Recency bias aside we're seeing one of the best mic workers ever everytime. 

I really thought for a second that Jericho has never been as good as Enzo which is crazy, but that's how great Enzo is that he makes you think things like that.

The dude from Uproxx, Brandon Stroud, likes to shit on Sasha's promos. Sasha really showed the benefits of NXT and how they teach you to properly rehearse on top of delivering. Her lines were natural even if rehearsed.

Orton is the best he's been in years. The IC title will be fine.

If Owens is doing dead end tagteam shit at Summerslam instead of having a laddermatch with Sami Zayn just smh.

Smh if you don't see the seeds for Roman being back in the main event getting planted. They just got emboldened to give him a midcard run and rehab.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How the hell they gonna do royal rumble
> ?
> 
> It can't be 30



Sure it can.

15 from Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

I'd rather see how this enzo Cass vs Owens and Jericho plays out.


And we all know he will be in the main event scene sooner or later. 

The plus side is roman facing resuv helps resuv and the title.

Unless they go resuv roman sheamus Cesaro.

If resuv beats roman that makes him more legit and the meaning of the title. If roman wins the top guy has won the us title and that adds value.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> 15 from Raw and Smackdown.


They should do 36
16 raw
16 smack down
2 nxt guys
2 old faces.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 2, 2016)

Going to be a jimmy and believe Randy going over on Brock at SS.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Randy been a real one since he took a picture with migos

Atlanta gave him the hood pass

#migosorton


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

AJ doing a special segment with Cena tonight lol


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

DBry announced there will be a Women's title for Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If Owens is doing dead end tagteam shit at Summerslam instead of having a laddermatch with Sami Zayn just smh.



They should have had them in different brands to sell their feud. Now they're on the same show just chillin.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2016)

I wonder if they will declare Undertaker vs Brock a NC and give the zero to Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if they will declare Undertaker vs Brock a NC and give the zero to Reigns.



What do you mean?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 2, 2016)

Predicting Cesaro Roman and Rusev triple threat, they may bring Sheamus in to make it a fatal four way, but he lost pretty convincingly last night so I don't think so. Don't expect Roman to win, he is probably still on punishment and will probably take the L to put Cesaro over and protect Rusev.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

I can see Sheamus costing Cesaro the match


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

WWE doing an injury angle on Big E:


Ric Flair says he regrets working at TNA at all:


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2016)

Im actually confused with the Shining Stars gimmick i understand they're promoting PR besides that what's the point???


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

of course Brandon Stroud gave the opening segment a Worst


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow, so they have their own "Talking ----" segment now. I actually really like the idea. Just hope it isn't the same pre-show people, or atleast have a different setting.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2016)

Kenju said:


> of course Brandon Stroud gave the opening segment a Worst


I saw a bunch of people on WF forums shitting all over the opening segment. I personally enjoyed it.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What do you mean?



Have someone come out and say Brock's urine sample tested positive as a means of preserving the streak. I was being facetious. What's happening these days? 

Heard Roman tested positive, Seth returned, Dean is champ, and the brand is split.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Have someone come out and say Brock's urine sample tested positive as a means of preserving the streak. I was being facetious. What's happening these days?
> 
> Heard Roman tested positive, Seth returned, Dean is champ, and the brand is split.



Oh. Believe it or not, WWE programming has been decent. I even dare say I'm enjoying it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 2, 2016)

Gunners said:


> Have someone come out and say Brock's urine sample tested positive as a means of preserving the streak. I was being facetious. What's happening these days?
> 
> Heard Roman tested positive, Seth returned, Dean is champ, and the brand is split.



Roman would never betray the Roman Empire by doping so until further notice I'm going to assume he was framed. Roman!


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

Backlash promo


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2016)

If it hasn't happened already, I do think Smackdown will get its own Cruiserweight division in time. I know RAW is getting one. I wonder about the Tag teams though, there needs to be a lot more dedicated tag teams on both brands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But Brock s juicing


Thought you didn't say Brock and juicing until today troll


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

He said Apollo Creed lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey. The old name bar on the side is back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

I like ziggler bringing that up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Ziggler turn. leggo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

This promo


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

DEAN GOING IN HARD


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

This opening segment was lit


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

lmao this might end in a triple threat at summerslam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Ziggler watched the HHH DVD or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Damn I don't know who I want to win. Could be great to either of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ziggler watched the HHH DVD or something



Can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao this might end in a triple threat at summerslam.


I would like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh and @Kenju fuck Stroud yo. That opening segment was fine. Enzo was fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Poor Ziggler. He needs a heel turn bad. It'll help out everyone.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

I would like Corbin to have an extended feud with Miz over the IC title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Who's Stroud


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Poor Ziggler. He needs a heel turn bad. It'll help out everyone.


Could see him snapping if he actually loses to Bray. Don't think he will though.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

Dean acting tweener in that promo. Smackdown is already better than RAW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

I agree with SoulTaker Corbin needs a wolf howl in his theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Damn Raw's Commentators are so much better. Ranallo can't carry it on his own and JBL and Otunga just don't hype things up as much as they should.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

What's with the weird camera angle.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Raw's Commentators are so much better. Ranallo can't carry it on his own and JBL and Otunga just don't hype things up as much as they should.


tfw you are rating Maggle & Saxton as better than JBL & Otunga


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes this commentary team trash


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> tfw you are rating Maggle & Saxton as better than JBL & Otunga


Cole=Ranallo
Graves>>>JBL
Saxton>>>Otunga
Facts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Fuck this camera angle. Seriously.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 2, 2016)

>limp dick saxton better then anyone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Corbin not giving AF about anyone. As per.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Miz acting like hot shit after getting 2-shotted by Orton.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

I swear if they job Becky to Eva I will commit.
With all the females on SD you think SD will get its own equivalent of the Women's Championship or will the title strafe between shows?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I would like that.



That's probably the best move for this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Becky


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Lasskicker time.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Time to see if Eva improved.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cole=Ranallo



I hope you get constipated


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I hope you get constipated


I sorry senpai.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

That entrance is perfect tbh


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

GODDAMMIT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

This fuckery


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

lol what is this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Goddamn this heel work.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

Did he just say I think she broke her hip .

Segment is kind of eh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Victoria returning soon? Melina soon? please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

God. This *IS *the Divas division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

This is crazy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> God. This *IS *the Divas division.


Becky deserves better


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

hilarious


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2016)

Can't tell if real or not


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Soul taker team


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Apparently according to  there will be a Smackdown Women's Title soon. Becky should be champion and feud with Alexa but I feel like they'll give it to Eva via fuckery.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, we don't have to endure Vaudevillains entrance .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Damn. Lit as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Ranallo needs a new team tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

I remember telling soul taker AA was trash because I didn't want to lose an argument..

They are so good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Isn't Shelton Benjamin supposed to re-debut tonight


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

i hope everyone in that crowd catches diarrhea


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena and styles.....

Legends


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Legends in the ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena like 3-1 against AJ right? Aight. Time to elevate AJ for good.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

You rang?


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Cena like 3-1 against AJ right? Aight. Time to elevate AJ for good.


its 1-1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Legend said:


> its 1-1



I counted tag pinfalls.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

lol wtf are they going to have a loser leaves wwe match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Fuck this crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

Ah, and there was a kid in the crowd that had AJ gloves.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

AJ making me lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh shit goin after the jimmies and mommies.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Where is this going


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

>AJ
>Future


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

I want to see Cena go Dr. of Thuganomics on AJ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

So another motivational speech from Cena then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena gonna cry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

No wonder Vince dickrides Cena. He'll never leave.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena is saying what the Rock said 10 years ago


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Not Honor, hustle you stupid idiot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena: go back to TNA son

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Cena's Boston Accent Slipped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

No stipulation?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

#PipeBomb


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Hope AJ wins but most likely gonna be Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

lmao Vince probably asking himself where AJ got these mic skills from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

AJ was gonna say Slammiversary

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Smack down is good


Two straight weeks of good raws n smackdowns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

I wanted a stipulation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

So Fandango up next on the Viper's plate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

The goat


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Isn't Shelton Benjamin supposed to re-debut tonight


nah it said coming soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

Well at least this match was more fluid than Monday's match with the Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Kinda felt they had Brock attack Orton too soon. Should have played mind-games with it and teased the attack for about 2-3 SDs


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2016)

I miss how active used to be 

@Darc @Shadow Replication 1480 @Ceria @Totitos
You still here?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm hungry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Lesnar left because they threatened him with a fine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Jobbing Heath to a fucking out of shape Rhyno


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

They better be going somewhere with Slater getting jobbed out like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Slater goat


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh shit! didn't know ZIggler put his no.1 contender on the line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably going to guess they are setting up for a triple threat match with this Wyatt/Ziggler set up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

I guess the best thing about the new direction is that you feel a sense of development and not just the same old static RAW and Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

Heh, that was a short intro.   Well Nattie going mean in this one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Holy shit I can't stand Carmella's voice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Send Carmella and Becky to RAW. thnx.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Damn, Carmella is a screamer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Chip on his shoulder slow burn heel turn me thinks


kurisu said:


> Damn, Carmella is a screamer.


BIG Cass likes it that way


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Send Carmella a mute button


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

I love this Ziggler. Shoulda flipped them off too.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

i'm really liking the story telling on Smackdown right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn, Carmella is a screamer.


Tell that to Big Cass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Legend said:


> Tell that to Big Cass



The guy fascinated with sawft men? I'll take my chances.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

2 non divas matches tho is lame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Legend said:


> 2 non divas matches tho is lame


Basically pre-horsewoman divas division. RAW's the legit Women's division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

BRING BACK THE HOODIE DAMMIT


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BRING BACK THE HOODIE DAMMIT


he gave it back to Taker


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Carmella like Kelly Kelly, or Melina?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

No booty shake. Ziggler srs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Did they spoil Ziggler winning with that SC announcement?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

DID HE GET INJURED


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

#Heel


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2016)

Lmaooo noooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

People on Tumblr getting salty about the SD Women's Division. Yes it isn't as good as RAW's but FFS they focused heavily on storytelling there this week. They'll get matches next week.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *People on Tumblr* getting salty about the SD Women's Division. Yes it isn't as good as RAW's but FFS they focused heavily on storytelling there this week. They'll get matches next week.


Your point became invalid with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

So what now for Bray?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2016)

that main event was kinda meh.

6.5/10


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Your point became invalid with that.


I like to troll them from time to time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmm, Ziggler showing signs of going Heel and beats Wyatt in the process.


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Good Shit Ziggler


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Face vs. face? LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2016)

Ziggler switching his finisher helps him so much. When he goes heel he really could be a viable title holder.

But this 50/50 shit with Bray. I get they're gearing up for the run but at a certain point he's just the heel version of Ziggler and Cesaro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2016)

So Bray still stands tall at the end of the show? Are they still setting up the triple threat? Don't think so.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2016)

So I'm taking it Harper to SD when he heals, the Wyatts will be rivals to both Ziggler and Dean, and a possible gimmick match again should they go for a Dean/Wyatt feud after Ziggler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 2, 2016)

Intense Ziggles


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2016)

Hopefully Ziggler turns on Ambrose during a tag match with the Wyatts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2016)

Wyatt is basically where Dean was during Mania. Acts big, but loses when it matters.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

yeah Smackdown won this week


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks like they used this week to get some energy behind Ziggler.

For a second I thought they would have a weird finish and then add Bray.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

Talking Smack is entertaining


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Looks like they used this week to get some energy behind Ziggler.
> 
> For a second I thought they would have a weird finish and then add Bray.


I thought they were going to kick Ziggler out the match and replace him with Bray tbh.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 2, 2016)

The champ is a god, and he should be treated as such.

No, from now on we refer to him as the 'Kingpin'


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought they were going to kick Ziggler out the match and replace him with Bray tbh.



Fora second I did too. But Ambrose is gonna win so I guess they don't care as much about who is his opponent.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

When they made Ambrose/Ziggler, a match thats already been seen, more engaging than Finn/Seth which hasn't been seen.

The power of a story


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Kenju said:


> When they made Ambrose/Ziggler, a match thats already been seen, more engaging than Finn/Seth which hasn't been seen.
> 
> The power of a story



That's not necessarily fair. They gave us Dolph Ziggler cutting a promo he's cut a handful of times but that no one ever sees. Balor has to cut a promo in the middle of the ring on his second live tv outing.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not necessarily fair. They gave us Dolph Ziggler cutting a promo he's cut a handful of times but that no one ever sees. Balor has to cut a promo in the middle of the ring on his second live tv outing.



even still though the story was better. Balor/Seth was about who did what first and who would be the face of the company. Kind of the promo Seth always gives.

With that face-off last night tho. You had Dean showing off his no-fuck-giving and secretly clever side, while also becoming more of a prideful person ever since he became champ, manipulating him by bringing up legit facts and comparisons between the two that causes Ziggler to unleash his more ruthless side and stop caring about being a show-off so he can win. Then you had it showing that no one believed in him, which was a shoot since that was what everyone was talking about last week. Showed some more dimensions to their characters. They had some nice chemistry i didn't expect. I do remember that the former NXT writer being on Smackdown.

But you are right that Finn hasn't had a chance to show much yet and we've still got weeks to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not necessarily fair. They gave us Dolph Ziggler cutting a promo he's cut a handful of times but that no one ever sees. Balor has to cut a promo in the middle of the ring on his second live tv outing.



I feel like its unfair to discredit ziggler and make an excuse for Finn. Just last week you were telling me Finn getting this mega push off the bat is different from Roman because Finn has worked hard at what he's been doing for years and he's one of the top best guys in the business right now. So you can't use the well it's his second time on live TV. 

After rewatching the segment between Finn and Seth it wasnt that even bad. And Seth talked most of the time anyways.

Its just obvious dean/Ziggler outshined Finn/Seth this week. Finn and Seth is already sold to us. Most people weren't looking forward to smackdowns main event for summerslam. Dean and zigg has something to prove.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2016)

*Me catching up with the end of Raw*
"Oh, god, they're seriously gonna end the show with Lesnar? Paul, I love you, i do, but I don't think I can sit through another 'Brock Lesnar is literally Jesus Christ' promo. Guess I'll just skip this and check out what went on on Smackdown."
*Watches the first 10 seconds of Smackdown*
"Wait... what the hell?"
*switches back to end of Raw*
*"Yooooooooooo!"*
*Dean and Ziggler promo on SD*
*"YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"*

------------------

Smackdown was tons better tonight than last week, though as an individual show, Raw once again had the edge, though not by as wide a margin IMO. The Ziggler stuff was intense, the Eva Marie segment was fucking genius, the #1 contendership match was pretty damn good and I'm liking how they're looking to attempt to pad out the Championship feud til Summerslam. Unfortunately it was bogged down by Natty/Carmella, the Heath Slater being less funny here than on Raw and AJ giving the most token anti-Cena lazy heel shit promo I've heard in forever followed by an equally token lazy inspirational face shit Cena response. Those two deserve better, truly.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2016)

These worked shoot promos for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## EJ (Aug 3, 2016)

Great segment.

Exactly what I was saying, this can be sold well. I don't care if it's two faces, the promos and the story-telling is what ultimately matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2016)

>The Milky Way tag team champions 

Bryan burying the feck outta RAW


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

my body is ready for the Stone Cold podcast


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 3, 2016)

Ae said:


> I miss how active used to be
> 
> @Darc @Shadow Replication 1480 @Ceria @Totitos
> You still here?



You rang?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2016)

Why can't I find talking smack anywhere online it sounds interesting...

How long was it??

And wrestling podcasts>>>>

They grew on me


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

its was like 25 minutes,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You rang?



Holy shit. He lives.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You rang?



ShadRep?
I thought you perished in the purge.


----------



## EJ (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been sharing this video lately.

Anyone here try DDP yoga? I hear it's pretty good by so many people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2016)

This legends talk with booker t is good


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2016)

>Eva Marie
>>Other has to cover people like Crews/American Alpha


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

Flow said:


> I've been sharing this video lately.
> 
> Anyone here try DDP yoga? I hear it's pretty good by so many people.



Yeah but not seriously yet. I've just been using the diamond cutter hand thing for about a year or so now. Helps light up the arms and chest


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2016)

Eva Marie's WWE Women's champion push coming soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> >Eva Marie
> >>Other has to cover people like Crews/American Alpha


Rofl this can't be real.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2016)

Surprised Orton is tied with ziggler.
He didn't do anything impactful. He took an F5.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2016)

Didn't catch the first hour of SD so I went looking for vids of it and found this.

Yeah............ she had one job to do there and apparently selling a leg cramp looks to be hard to do there.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2016)

Won the 2013 WWE Diva Search     

Holy fuck, I'm so done.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Won the 2013 WWE Diva Search
> 
> Holy fuck, I'm so done.


Some people were responding to Maffew about it saying there was a contest in Rio that she won (it's also where JoJo came from) so WWE has taken 3 years to announce Eva Marie the winner of the Diva Search we never saw.

There was this thing from .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2016)

One good thing about the splits is that the big time ppvs actually gets to build each match with time and effort. Summer slams build up had already been better than manias.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Surprised Orton is tied with ziggler.
> He didn't do anything impactful. He took an F5.



That poll was referring to last week not this week


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2016)

This Eva Marie stuff is pure gold. No one can deny this. Top heel material.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like its unfair to discredit ziggler and make an excuse for Finn. Just last week you were telling me Finn getting this mega push off the bat is different from Roman because Finn has worked hard at what he's been doing for years and he's one of the top best guys in the business right now. So you can't use the well it's his second time on live TV.
> 
> After rewatching the segment between Finn and Seth it wasnt that even bad. And Seth talked most of the time anyways.
> 
> Its just obvious dean/Ziggler outshined Finn/Seth this week. Finn and Seth is already sold to us. Most people weren't looking forward to smackdowns main event for summerslam. Dean and zigg has something to prove.



You can't equivocate 6 years in the business with everything Balor has done, that's the entire point. Even then wrestling in other promotions doesn't necessarily have the premium placed on promos. 

These comparisons are way more complex than that when you actually analyze them. Ziggler has been on live TV for nearly a decade, he's been a solo fixture for a little less than that. There are these logical explanations for why people feel the way they feel. Personally I think there's way more merit to breaking it open like I did and drawing conclusions as opposed to Balor is "new" and people like him but hate Roman so they're hypocrites and that's the real backdrop for the discussion

I agree with pretty much everything else you said.



kurisu said:


> This Eva Marie stuff is pure gold. No one can deny this. Top heel material.



It feels like she's being positioned for a chicken shit champion heel run. Honestly it's pretty smart.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)

Smackdown I thought was pretty solid yesterday. They changed the pace of the show from last week, which was definitely a good idea. I didn't think about this before the last PPV, but RAW actually enjoys a little edge from not having a champion. It's not exactly clear who will win the belt, and therefore you can't really tell the direction of the show. 

The segment with the Intercontinental was also good, but I really wish they retired that and the US title lol. I personally don't think just having a belt really does much to pull the stars. And I think that also explains why WWE always seems to be pulling at straws when it comes to inventing a story for those two belts.

The Rusev vs. Roman thing at least shows though that they're conscious of the misstep between the belt and what goes on in the ring most of the time.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

Sasha side plates, that shit is sexy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Sasha side plates, that shit is sexy



All that red would look nice on Eva's waist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2016)

The midcard belts are a lot like the uppermid card wrestlers in that it really doesn't take much to add prestige or tarnish it. Honestly all you need is a competent champion and to do some call backs to legends who have held the belt.

Though I think the US Open should be a monthly thing and that to keep it solely for Cena is dumb.

I think Smackdown needs to keep track of title defenses too. Days as champion is great but no one really buys into it. I think title defenses builds prestige on the champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The midcard belts are a lot like the uppermid card wrestlers in that it really doesn't take much to add prestige or tarnish it. Honestly all you need is a competent champion and to do some call backs to legends who have held the belt.
> 
> Though I think the US Open should be a monthly thing and that to keep it solely for Cena is dumb.
> 
> I think Smackdown needs to keep track of title defenses too. Days as champion is great but no one really buys into it. I think title defenses builds prestige on the champion.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)

I had no idea Matt Morgan did RAW reviews.

Listening to him talk about Cesaro.

I can't listen to the whole thing. Already watched like three wrestling reviews .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2016)

With KENTA back I'm thinking this means that they'll let Nakamura come up after Summerslam. Itami has a nasty ass scar from his surgery, he's got some extra weight too. He'll be good to go by the time they need him. I'd be down for him to challenge Joe and Roode.  

Asuka worked a heel style for the first time in a while. Was the most Kana she's been in her run. 

Athena is debuting in Brooklyn apparently.

Bobby Roode has an obnoxious as fuck entrance. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2016)

Saw smackdown here's my thoughts.

Is Dean now a heel or something? The fact he discredited Ziggler as being the same was really really heelish. 

Is Ziggler heel or face now? Da fuq is going on

Bray got hurt again 

American Alpha was really solid in their first match. Sucks that the crowd sucked ass.


AJ and Cena promos were boring. 


Good for Apollo Crews I guess. Lel Miz got owned was hilarious.

Heath was pretty much my fave part of the show. Funny and entertaining.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2016)

Roode's promo was fucking dynamite. He really could carry the NXT brand once Joe leaves.

Idk what Roode's biggest indy crowd is but the largest crowd he ever wrestled in front of for TNA was 7200 people. Brooklyn is his Wrestlemania. 

Joe to Raw and Nakamura to Smackdown. Cena needs to lobby for Nakamura. Just politic his ass off to make that happen, it's not like he has anything to fear from him.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roode's promo was fucking dynamite. He really could carry the NXT brand once Joe leaves.
> 
> Idk what Roode's biggest indy crowd is but the largest crowd he ever wrestled in front of for TNA was 7200 people. Brooklyn is his Wrestlemania.
> 
> Joe to Raw and Nakamura to Smackdown. Cena needs to lobby for Nakamura. Just politic his ass off to make that happen, it's not like he has anything to fear from him.



Raw doesn't need Joe though.

Smackdown needs Joe , Bayley , and Nakamura to strengthen their roster .


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow Swan already over with the crowd .


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Saw smackdown here's my thoughts.
> 
> Is Dean now a heel or something? The fact he discredited Ziggler as being the same was really really heelish.
> 
> Is Ziggler heel or face now? Da fuq is going on



Dean The Kingpin said those things to light a fire in Ziggler so he can beat him at his best


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Dean The Kindpin said those things to light a fire in Ziggler so he can beat him at his best



I see. I wasn't really getting where it was going to be honest 

I still am curious as to see how the match can turn out. Just sucks that Bray got hurt in the process.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

Bray seemed fine to me, maybe that was just a scare, didnt seem to bother him in the match


I love these SS promo vids


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)

Pretty good NXT and CWC.

I thought CWC was a lot better than when I first watch. They slowed the show down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2016)

> Bray Wyatt may have suffered an injury during the main event of last night's  in Nashville.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt he's ok yo.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2016)

Only 2 weeks into the build so far and SS looks pretty damn lit.
Really nice change of pace from last year's, where many people legit forgot it was even happening.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I doubt he's ok yo.



Poor Bray. A 2nd injury in the same spot is one of those things that'll get you delegated to nothing status. Which is not to say he's riding high currently or anything, but the dude still has among the most potential of the roster, and shit like this doesn't help.



kurisu said:


> All that red would look nice on Eva's waist.



God fucking dammit, Khris.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

With these injuries, theyre gonna have to have some mighty confidence in Bray if they ever put the title on him

Also, Fuck that Smackdown for making me a Dolph Ziggler fan now


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Aug 3, 2016)

Triple H looks like that jock that stole your girl
The Rock is a leader of the civil rights movement
CM Punk looks like that dude that's interesting to talk to but know that if he's pushed too far he's going to shoot up the school
The Miz still needed to punched back then
The Undertaker looks like he enjoyed touching female corpses and reminds me of Torso from Tokyo Ghoul
Hulk Hogan looks like he would have been a famous jazz singer
JBL looks like a rapist


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2016)

John Cena literally looks like Kurt Angle, what the fuck


What does it mean if he wins? Is he out? I mean, there's no way he can juggle that stuff, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 4, 2016)

>Brock Lesnar


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2016)

Punk looks like the dude who shot drake in degrassi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Aug 4, 2016)

HOLY SHIT BOBBY ROODE'S THEME IS AMAZING


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2016)

Stephen Colbert was burying aj styles last night


----------



## Kenju (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice shout out for AJ then

Meltzer on the radio said Dean on Smackdown felt like more of a champ than Seth & Roman did. Real recognize real


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2016)

Dean and Ziegler went at it.
Can't wait for smack down


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2016)

Man this cwc episode was fire AF

Second round nothing but fire


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man this cwc episode was fire AF
> 
> Second round nothing but fire


Yeah the main event was beautiful.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 4, 2016)

Mistuh booty shakahhh~


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> JWhat does it mean if he wins? Is he out? I mean, there's no way he can juggle that stuff, right?



He'll probably quit if he wins. But he'll end up losing a lot of money.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2016)

Brocks pic is perfect .


----------



## Kenju (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2016)

Never knew Tier-List subculture had spread even to WWE. Here's the latest one I found on reddit


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> HOLY SHIT BOBBY ROODE'S THEME IS AMAZING



That shit is glorious.

Just keep him away from John Cena.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> John Cena literally looks like Kurt Angle, what the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean if he wins? Is he out? I mean, there's no way he can juggle that stuff, right?



HBK looks like a jailhouse snitch, lol.

Also, Rhyno is gonna lose HARD, so he won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> HOLY SHIT BOBBY ROODE'S THEME IS AMAZING



This is fucking AWESOME. How did this friend luck into two epic themes in two different companies?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> HOLY SHIT BOBBY ROODE'S THEME IS AMAZING



My God, this shit is lit 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> HBK looks like a jailhouse snitch, lol.



I know where you're going with this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2016)

Funny enough, I'm not going there with it. 

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT... you never know, though...


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk looks like the dude who shot drake in degrassi




LOL


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2016)

My hope is that Roode is going to free up Joe to go to the main roster.

Also this shit is awesome:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2016)

Nice to see The Rock is bonding with his long lost little brother


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2016)

Jericho in my top ten all time fuck it.

The more I think about it the more I realize how goat he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2016)

Summerslam is stacked. We have freaking 5, FIVE matches that could main event a PPV on one card. That is crazy



WhatADrag said:


> Jericho in my top ten all time fuck it.
> 
> The more I think about it the more I realize how goat he is.



The dude just keeps adapting with the times. Amazing is what he is


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2016)

I think Jericho is a pretty acceptable top 10 choice. If he isn't top 10 then I don't see how he's far off from it. 

I'd kind of love to see him double underhook back breaking Kota Ibushi in a cruiserweight match now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2016)

I still need to watch CWC



new SS graphic. They took out Roman & AJ and added Sasha & Finn. Also put my boy in front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Summerslam is stacked. We have freaking 5, FIVE matches that could main event a PPV on one card. That is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> The dude just keeps adapting with the times. Amazing is what he is



Exactly. This mans promo game is just amazing. He's not the same in the ring but he's better than what he was a few months ago. I guess it just took longer this year to knock off the rust. The last month or two has been golden. I honestly don't get mad when he wins against top guys here or there now. Like I wasn't pissed when he beat Cesaro. And he won again against enzo and Sasha. Its like you know he's here to put talent over but this time compared to the others Jericho actually matters.

This is the type of run you watch on the network a couple years from now and just be like wow I miss jericho





SoulTaker said:


> I think Jericho is a pretty acceptable top 10 choice. If he isn't top 10 then I don't see how he's far off from it.
> 
> I'd kind of love to see him double underhook back breaking Kota Ibushi in a cruiserweight match now.



I feel like it's harder to argue he shouldn't be top ten.

He's adapted and changed so many times. and every time succeed. He's never fallen off in any catrgory like most wrestlers his age do. Yeah he's not the same in the ring but he can still go. And you got to take in consideration of how athletic and different wrestlers are now in the ring but yet he still stays up because of his wrestling IQ its beautiful.

He's got the greatest debut of all time
He's got some of the best returns 
He's a new guy every time he returns.
He's golden on the mic every time 
Longevity like no other
Still valuable without being shoved down our face as the main guy or main eventer type.

Hopefully he has another two years left in him.. Hopefully he retired by 50 tho. I don't like wrestlers in their 50s aka taker.

But yeah I been thinking that the longest. Once the cruiserweight division comes he can be the big heel in the divison for a few months or so until everything is fully set.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2016)

I think the problem with him is only this end run to be completely honest but Jericho was basically in the conversation as best overall everything in the entire world every year for a long ass time. I remember looking at a top 10 draw list and him and HBK were tied for like 8th because of the feud they had. It was a big ass list Meltzer compiled of 10,000 audience gates headlined by wrestlers. 

I've been higher on this past heel run then most. Honestly thought he'd work a program with Roman. As much complaining as people do he did help AJ move up the card. I mean he was the first dude to put AJ over in a singles match in a year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2016)

Why do u think this last run ruins it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do u think this last run ruins it?



Ruins it is really strong, I wouldn't even put it like that. I think this last part of his run has obviously hurt his legacy or how people rank it. He's been around for so long now people don't appreciate the earlier portion anywhere near as much as they should. Like the recency bias hurts the perception. That's why I'm saying depending on how you weigh in-ring and out of ring he's pretty clearly in the class of wrestlers for the top 10 if not just a little below. I'm not saying he is I'm saying that ranking him any lower is kind of crazy. 

Edit: If you take out certain parts of this run he's pretty indisputably top 10.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Never knew Tier-List subculture had spread even to WWE. Here's the latest one I found on reddit



Oh cool, I always found stuff like this pretty interesting (despite not buying in to them). I wonder how they came up with the results. Also, why the heck are Ryback and Tyson there? Skippy fucked off and I think I remember reading something about Tyson's neck injury preventing him from returning full time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I still need to watch CWC
> 
> 
> 
> new SS graphic. They took out Roman & AJ and added Sasha & Finn. Also put my boy in front


Oh shit we getting Demon Finn. YES.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2016)

Doesn't Finn always don the Demon for PPVs?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2016)

Big Show is confirming that he and Shaq have a match at Mania.



Shirker said:


> Doesn't Finn always don the Demon for PPVs?



Yea and he usually always wins, you kind of don't do this if he's not going to win...just saying.... Demon Balor losing his first match seems unlikely but stranger things.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2016)

Who would've thought years ago that Cena would be the one that gets the heat for the hot tag


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2016)

Wait is that really a high school picture of Kane .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Jericho is a pretty acceptable top 10 choice. If he isn't top 10 then I don't see how he's far off from it.
> 
> I'd kind of love to see him double underhook back breaking Kota Ibushi in a cruiserweight match now.



I think that depends on how much wrestling you've actually watched. If you started in the mid-90s, then yeah, he'll probably be in there because you've seen damn near his entire career outside of his Canada/Mexico/Japan/Memphis stints. Personally, he might crack my top 50 in-ring-wise, though I'd rank him higher when it comes to the total package because his character work is no less than really damn good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2016)

Past 2-3 months Jericho has been great. His dad-joke/sarcasm gimmick is solid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2016)

*The lead-up to the anticipated Summerslam clash between Randy Orton and Brock Lesnar pitted Raw and SmackDown Live against each other in a whole new way this past week. After The Viper invaded Monday night's hottest show to attack The Beast, Lesnar retaliated against WWE's Apex Predator the following night and put Team Blue on notice. Now, Raw General Manager Mick Foley has invited SmackDown Live General Manager Daniel Bryan to Monday night's hottest show for what's sure to be an eventful meeting. Will the competition between Team Red and Team Blue stay friendly for long?*

Already? Hopefully they're not blowing their load early.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2016)

Hmm trying to think of an explanation.

They might not be interested in a RAW vs. Smackdown storylines at all in the distant future and really keeping two separate shows. That could be one explanation.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2016)

Or maybe they're going to have regular cross over fighting.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2016)

So I see Ryback has wished WWE the best on their future endeavors. My uncle is pissed, he thinks Ryback is the next big thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Who would've thought years ago that Cena would be the one that gets the heat for the hot tag




What are you talking about


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2016)

Still such a surreal feeling seeing aj styles in the wwe.

Nows he one of the main guys in one of the main matches at summer slam.. His first summer slam.

He's always main eventing most of the time

Dope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What are you talking about



I mean its usually the lesser of the faces that gets thte beating in the tag match so he can give the hottag to the higher face


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 5, 2016)

Not really. The Face in Peril is usually the best seller of the two. Cena is a criminally underrated tag wrestler, though. Dude works the apron better than most of the guys that have actually been on teams their entire careers.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 5, 2016)

Its to early to be invested in smackdown vs raw, I mean Orton vs Lesnar is fine since it was booked pre draft, but anything else is to much.


----------



## Bluth (Aug 6, 2016)

Anybody see the last CWC round?  If you didn't, Johnny Gargano and Tommaso Ciampa had an incredible match.  Those two seem to always produce good matches, and they also seem to be getting better on the mic, would love to see them come up eventually to the main roster, though they might get buried due to their size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2016)

Its obviously just Brock vs randy not raw vs smack down there's no way to have a feud between brands when smackdown star power isn't enough yet.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2016)

Al Snow interview:


Tommy Dreamer says he rejected WWE request:


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2016)

Fuck Connor McGregor.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 6, 2016)

Someone tweeted Jericho about it and Chris said he'd never heard of him. 

Honestly though, who really gives a shit? Conor's gonna get his ass kicked again by Nate Diaz and start drifting into irrelevancy soon enough.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh cool, I always found stuff like this pretty interesting (despite not buying in to them). I wonder how they came up with the results. Also, why the heck are Ryback and Tyson there? Skippy fucked off and I think I remember reading something about Tyson's neck injury preventing him from returning full time.


I don't know for sure but IIRC the people who make this list have a YouTube channel. Yep found a video right here:


----------



## teddy (Aug 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I guess the best thing about the new direction is that you feel a sense of development and not just the same old static RAW and Smackdown.


Agreed. from the recaps i've caught it actually feels and looks like they're trying. keep it up for a month and i might be inclined to catch more of the program live

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2016)

Does anyone know what happen to Eric Young? He was NXT once and disappeared...


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Does anyone know what happen to Eric Young? He was NXT once and disappeared...


I think he has bookings else where right now?

Wasn't that the case for bobby as well and that's why it took him so long to debut?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Someone tweeted Jericho about it and Chris said he'd never heard of him.
> 
> Honestly though, who really gives a shit? Conor's gonna get his ass kicked again by Nate Diaz and start drifting into irrelevancy soon enough.



I like Connor and hope he wins. But I lost some respect for him.

One of my biggest pet peeves ever is people making fun of wrestling and the wrestlers.

I mean I can take jokes like when people crack jokes on people watching anime. But when it comes toward people and wrestling they just go a little to far and never stop. You can just tell there is something behind their jokes when they make em about wrestling. Its as if they are disgraced with us and their opinion values a meaning to us so they keep forcing lame jokes we here all the time.

Just really pisses me off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't see the point in making fun of a person's living. Like I used to make fun of pornstars, but then realized bitches gotta pay the bills. If sucking dick puts food on the table; so be it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Its just weird how wrestling fans and the wrestling world minds their business. And the wrestling world continues to reach new levels of success.

You always have someone to throw bully like shots for no reason when no one really cares about their opinion.

I seen a dude on fb tag one of my friends on their the other day. It had to do with chad gabble coming from the Olympics to smackdown. It shows a picture of him being lighter to him now being bulked up.

The guy said "there is no way he's taking stuff at GMC to look like that." Aka implying chads taking roids as they say all our wrestlers do. But the dude who said that shit ignored the fact the article said chad was in the Olympics in 2012.

So is it impossible to get bigger and stronger after 4 years of probably non stop exercises and weight lifting sessions?

Its just annoying to deal with those typd of people


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)

Honestly I think it has a lot to do with WWE's reputation for previous roid scandals, and the fact that a remarkable amount of people passed early. Not much any fan can do to change perception.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So is it impossible to get bigger and stronger after 4 years of probably non stop exercises and weight lifting sessions?


Speaking as someone who's working as a newbie weight lifter, most bodybuilders take at least one kind of supplement to help burn fat or assist gaining muscle mass.

I forgot which particular supplement Rock currently takes.

Speaking of the WWE Wellness Policy, the policy allows the use of certain steroids with a doctor's note and the use of medical *HGH*, *Human Growth Hormone*. The *pituitary gland* gland makes this naturally but excess amounts can greatly decrease body fat and increase muscle, especially combine with access testosterone. I suspect most of the current roster uses some king of testosterone agent or medical HGH that is banned in other sports but not in WWE.

The WWE wellness policy allows 4x times the normal amount of normal testosterone levels while that amount would give a football player tested in the NFL or a current UFC fighter tested by USADA a positive test for high testosterone level.

And wrestling has decades of history of using banned substances. Hell the Federal Govermant took Vince to court for it in the early 90's during WWE steroid scandal. That's the cross you have to bear as a wrestling fan.

Here's the list of substances banned in the WWE wellness policy.
whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Shelton's not returning


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2016)

Man just let it go, Bret. Talk about being a broken record and now he's throwing Goldberg under the bus? I thought he forgave him?



WhatADrag said:


> Shelton's not returning


Wait what?!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking as someone who's working as a newbie weight lifter, most bodybuilders take at least one kind of supplement to help burn fat or assist gaining muscle mass.
> 
> I forgot which particular supplement Rock currently takes.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know.

I meant to say it clearer. The guy was accusing chad of not taking this type of supplements. But hard card foods that'd help gable to get what he looks like now.

But like I said I'm assuming he didn't read the article and just went off the pictures from then and now.

Like raiden said though. Wrestling had a dark history of roids and guys passing early so its only fair to assume it.

Just annoying to hear accusations from people who don't even watch.

Do you think anybody even looks like they could be on the hard shit excluding Brock? Everybody now on the roster just looks like what would be the result of taking care of yourself and years of hard work.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)

He has to get surgery for his shoulder. Unfortunately the time of that varies.

Damn that's tough for Smacckdown. They need anyone they can get to build the roster up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Okay smack down took the L.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shelton's not returning


Wait wh
FUCK! NOOOOOOO! Its like someone is against making Smackdown's midcard good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Shelton said he will be back.

But we needed his ass now


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2016)

Miz gonna get that honky tonk run with the IC title at this rate since there won't be anyone in the division.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 7, 2016)

I told yall since the draft that Raw was stacked compared to Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2016)

ted. said:


> Agreed. from the recaps i've caught it actually feels and looks like they're trying. keep it up for a month and i might be inclined to catch more of the program live



This pretty much. While the past 2 weeks haven't been the best, I've enjoyed them immensely because it actually feels like the gears are turning, like they're actually planning stuff and setting up storylines and rivalries and reasons why dudes are fighting each other. It has the appearance of genuine effort, which is all I ever fucking wanted in the first place.

Hoping this trend lasts.



WhatADrag said:


> I like Connor and hope he wins. But I lost some respect for him.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves ever is people making fun of wrestling and the wrestlers.
> 
> ...



It's weird, because I'm the opposite. Anime tends to get a lot of crap, half of it being from other, self deprecating, anime fans. Few groups have the type of stigma that surrounds it and I'm just about nearing the end of my rope regarding it. On the other hand, wrestling getting knocked I usually let slide, because in general not enough people who shit talk it know enough about it to give a relevant opinion in the first place, so who cares.

I guess it's one of those things that depends on what you value most. Also, I guess I'm lucky in that I managed not to associate with people that shit talk it as a hobby. So far, anyway.


Oohhh.... That's a heavy hit, damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 7, 2016)

Sucks about Shelton. Dude ain't that young tbh. Hopefully he heals up fast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This pretty much. While the past 2 weeks haven't been the best, I've enjoyed them immensely because it actually feels like the gears are turning, like they're actually planning stuff and setting up storylines and rivalries and reasons why dudes are fighting each other. It has the appearance of genuine effort, which is all I ever fucking wanted in the first place.
> 
> Hoping this trend lasts.
> 
> ...




What do you mean about the anime part? You're getting tired of people shit talking so you're going to say something or you're going to give up the anime life?

Everyone knows I love anime and I rarely get flak for it. And if anyone ever jokes about it there's never really no evil intent.

But I'm around people all the time that kill the mood enjoying being a wrestling fan.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)

I wonder which one of the cruiserweights will take Benjamin's spot on Smackdown.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 7, 2016)

Sucks that Shelton wont be back but Smackdown is fine guys


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 7, 2016)

Hopefully they plug mvp into Benjamin's spot


----------



## Kenju (Aug 7, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hopefully they plug mvp into Benjamin's spot



Yeah thats what I was thinking too. Just gotta make a shift in plans is all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I told yall since the draft that Raw was stacked compared to Smackdown.



And the consensus is that the shows are basically 1-1. Everyone knows there's going to be a bunch of call-ups after Brooklyn too, idk why you never really bring that up. I mean they're not really in a position to send everyone up if they want to try to sell out Brooklyn again. Obviously the roster isn't the roster. I mean the Shelton Benjamin signing was going to add length to a the midcard but essentially it's a role that can be filled by any veteran from RA era that needs the work. MVP.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 7, 2016)

Also think that JoMo is coming to eat lunches.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 7, 2016)

Bring in MVP if Shelton can't make it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Also think that JoMo is coming to eat lunches.



He seems like a dude who really has artistic leanings and is satisfied with what he's making and has made. He'd be awesome for the Cruiserweight division too if they didn't already fuck up with a 205 pound weight limit. Though this is more about him going to Smackdown. 

I don't think the Smackdown situation is that bad, especially when you see how obvious the call ups are.

Bailey is publicly saying she's frustrated in NXT and she wants to be up on the main roster. I mean the timing of that comment and with Brooklyn in a few weeks. Call ups are coming. They're not going to keep Itami and Nakamura on the same brand either.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2016)

Personally I'm a huge fan of Conor but what he said was dumb as hell. I'm glad Flair clocked him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you mean about the anime part? You're getting tired of people shit talking so you're going to say something or you're going to give up the anime life?
> 
> Everyone knows I love anime and I rarely get flak for it. And if anyone ever jokes about it there's never really no evil intent.



Ehh, neither really. For the latter I've never really seen the point of leaving something just because it has a stigma. You should stop partaking in a type of entertainment because you no longer enjoy it, not because of outside sources throwing fits about it. As for the former, I'm non-confrontational by nature, so I'm not gonna start screaming at people or anything.

Heh, nah, what I mean by it is just that I'm getting uncomfortably close to becoming one of those embittered, defensive fucks that I really don't like seeing. It's a bit of a downer that one of the things I'm starting to learn as I get older is that most the fandoms that are considered toxic are deemed so not solely because of the behavior of a few assholes, but because of that very defensiveness that is born of, well, getting shit on a lot. People getting playfully ribbed and taking it in stride at first until the ribbing goes on a little too long, then said group starts preemptively striking and getting angrier until they're deemed terrible outright. Like some self fulfilling prophecy or some Jazz. Noticed it happening a lot.

I'm still at the "taking it in stride" stage, thankfully, though it's been a little difficult recently.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 7, 2016)

The size of his leg but can probably beat the shit out of him too, to be fair.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2016)

You're*


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The size of his leg but can probably beat the shit out of him too, to be fair.


Before or after tapping out?



[S-A-F] said:


> You're*


"I'm not a grammer guy. I'm nt a speling guy."


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2016)

Totally classless by McGregor on the real smh.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2016)

The Notorious One talks shit, its what he does



its sucks about Shelton tho

and while Ric was right, fuck him for what he was saying about Balor


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2016)

Adam Cole shaved off Jay Lethal's glorious cornrows.

Dat uber heel.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

lol Ric probably took off his shirt and an elbow drop when he saw mcgregor's post .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2016)

Shelton will come back though. Maybe this makes him even more popular because the fans want to see him wrestle and making them wait could work in a positive format.

Now that I think about it. The Connor diss was both good and bad. Bad only because fans like me are pissed lol. And good because it has everyone talking. This the type of shit wwe needs. It obviously got a reply from almost the entire roster and its interesting to read.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2016)

Enzo has pictures with
a model with 4.3 million followers
Joe Rogan
Lead Guitarist for lynyrd skynyrd has a picture of him wearing certifed G
Post Malone
Travis Scott
Jeff Ross
O'shea Jackson Jr
multiple pictures with the Weeknd
Chris Brown
Wale

I just want to know who next to take a picture with the god.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 8, 2016)

All i ccare about for tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh shit that's tonight


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2016)

Tonight's the night


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Tonight's the night


Oh god don't remind me of that theme song.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

Paige raising eyebrows:
whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## EJ (Aug 8, 2016)

Paige raises my eyebrow too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2016)

Paige arouses my loins as well as my curiosity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2016)

Paige raises my imagination on how she handles the heat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Paige has been an utter disappointment. Man all that impact of beating AJ Lee only to now just be a schoolgirl who is injured.  

Sucks.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Why though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Cause they think Shame us still has potential


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

lol i don't want to see dat : D.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

lol Joey Styles out: 

Said he disliked commentary on both shows and the Universal Championship. lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Dudleys vs Neville  and mystery partner?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

oh fuck Lawler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

So opening the show with those two.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

ok Jericho and KO vs Enzo and Cass could be a great feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

also looking forward to Stone Cold podcast.

Can any of you guys hook it up tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Puff Daddy is apparently making the music for WWE 2k17 that's why he's GM tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm watching Raw from the start going to forward the commercials. Owens looks depressed that he's in this feud for Summerslam or maybe I'm projecting.

Enzo and Cass or specifically Enzo is such an insane fucking promo. He's way better here than he was in NXT and they value Cass more here, this is why it's kind of ridiculous to have New Day and them on the same show for the first go through with Summerslam right there. The fact these dudes won't have a title win in Brooklyn is fucking crazy.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

Didn't expect match to end that way lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I
> 
> Enzo and Cass or specifically Enzo is such an insane fucking promo. He's way better here than he was in NXT and they value Cass more here, this is why it's kind of ridiculous to have New Day and them on the same show for the first go through with Summerslam right there. The fact these dudes won't have a title win in Brooklyn is fucking crazy.



We agree on that so much dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Heelish win is a good win actually. The crowd is even now angry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

Lol, heels heeling it up.    Though I do probably see Owens turning on Jericho in the future but I'm enjoying what I'm watching here.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Big boot out of nowhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, heels heeling it up.    Though I do probably see Owens turning on Jericho in the future but I'm enjoying what I'm watching here.



He'll probably see Jericho screaming, then just wave his arms at him and walk out of the match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I really don't like seeing Enzo in opening matches. It feels like it's them testing him to see how he'd fare in curtain jerking cruiserweight matches.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

And you can't teach that!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder if they'll put the strap back on Charlotte  and then wait till Mania to have Sasha win it again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really don't like seeing Enzo in opening matches. It feels like it's them testing him to see how he'd fare in curtain jerking cruiserweight matches.



He hasn't even won without Cass I think.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

ROOOOAR


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Another $1,000 challenge for Braun.

Guessing I should expect another $1,000 challenge for Nia Jax.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if they'll put the strap back on Charlotte  and then wait till Mania to have Sasha win it again.



They're building Nia for a run. There's what 8 months and change till Mania. Charlotte is going to need a break at a certain point, even if they contend she hasn't wrestled that long. There's other women who will come up too. 

I think we'd more than likely get a woman's Royal Rumble?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

So now more feeding of the big man.    And that CAW entrance.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Hillbilly rape? Hillbilly rape.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So now more feeding of the big man.    And that CAW entrance.



Braun going to get the Goldberg streak. 8 months for Taker.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

15 Diva Battle Royal at the rumble could be interesting.

They've got:

Nikki
Nattie
Carmella
Alexa Bliss
Dana Brook
Bayley
Becky
Eva Marie
Naomi
Paige
Alicia Fox
Sasha
Charlotte
Nia Jax
????


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> 15 Diva Battle Royal at the rumble could be interesting.
> 
> They've got:
> 
> ...



With the network they could really market Rumble as a 4 hour event and just have 2 30-person Rumbles. Or just use the pre-show for the matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They're building Nia for a run. There's what 8 months and change till Mania. Charlotte is going to need a break at a certain point, even if they contend she hasn't wrestled that long. There's other women who will come up too.
> 
> I think we'd more than likely get a woman's Royal Rumble?



That wouldn't be too bad but how is her mic skills? I saw her squash matches and she seems to be solid in ring and athletic for her size.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

One rematch was announced, now we got another rematch.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

lmao they running the same show? .


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice finish, feud has potential.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

So Darren goes heel yet is cheered when he wins in that manner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Bob backland needs to be careful


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That wouldn't be too bad but how is her mic skills? I saw her squash matches and she seems to be solid in ring and athletic for her size.



I think her character's motivations are kind of off at times considering how public her relation to Rock is. I've seen the criticism that she's a little too gentile and can't really match her physical presence on the mic. 

I think during the Asuka feud she really stepped up, it's one of the most underrated NXT feuds. If she put her through a table at any point it'd have been a feud of the year competitor. 

I think her leg drop really sucks. She needs to watch some Yokozuna matches. She use to turn the girl onto her stomach before dropping it, but stopped.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao they running the same show? .



Raw's roster is so much more stacked though man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think her character's motivations are kind of off at times considering how public her relation to Rock is. I've seen the criticism that she's a little too gentile and can't really match her physical presence on the mic.
> 
> I think during the Asuka feud she really stepped up, it's one of the most underrated NXT feuds. If she put her through a table at any point it'd have been a feud of the year competitor.
> 
> I think her leg drop really sucks. She needs to watch some Yokozuna matches. She use to turn the girl onto her stomach before dropping it, but stopped.



Overall is she ready to main event women's division vs Sasha or is it more to give Charlotte a break from the title scene?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao they running the same show? .



They have a lot of people in their roster and still do this shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Overall is she ready to main event women's division vs Sasha or is it more to give Charlotte a break from the title scene?



Idk. I feel like her and Sasha are like destined rivals in how perfect they would be for each other. Watching Sasha struggle to take down Nia would be such an epic story. Then once she does that she gets Terry Funk'd by Charlotte. Shit man.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Rollins time.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Seth actually has a point about that Ledger to Leto comparison of himself and Balor.

About to invoke Fergal.

Demon King Balor was actually better than Demon Balor but...



Dean Ambrose said:


> They have a lot of people in their roster and still do this shit



Tbf, and yes I know I literally just shitted on Raw, none of these rosters are complete. NXT Brooklyn has to happen to free up more talent because it's the last real tour they have in a big venue for the foreseeable future. Raw is getting the cruiserweights and then we're watching Raw for Ibushi and Tozawa. I really honestly believe you can't keep Asuka, Nakamura, and Itami on the same roster either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk. I feel like her and Sasha are like destined rivals in how perfect they would be for each other. Watching Sasha struggle to take down Nia would be such an epic story. Then once she does that she gets Terry Funk'd by Charlotte. Shit man.



That sounds like it could be built up nicely. IF done right.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Tyler Black talking shit


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That sounds like it could be built up nicely. IF done right.


Mickie vs Beth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Seth Rollins not burying others while making himself look stronk


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

tonight the debut of demon king balor?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

It's more of a natural fit than Mickie v Beth. Sasha is so much noticeably smaller with more of a cruiserweight style than Nia who is basically streaming a super heavyweight skill set.

Seth is running too long. This promo is good if it ends soon. It's already getting a little too long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie vs Beth


Was it like that?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice promo, but that crowd is dead as fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was it like that?


Mickie couldn/t beat Beth for like 6-8 months and then won a battle royal or a triple threat match to earn the right to face Beth, which she did at a Raw for the title

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> tonight the debut of demon king balor?



It's a limit break. He can only use it for Network specials.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie couldn/t beat Beth for like 6-8 months and then won a battle royal or a triple threat match to earn the right to face Beth, which she did at a Raw for the title


I see. Aren't they both nearly the same size?

I mean in height.

Sasha seems way smaller to Nia then Mickie to Beth.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see. Aren't they both nearly the same size?
> 
> I mean in height.
> 
> Sasha seems way smaller to Nia then Mickie to Beth.


Beth is about 5' 7" 150 lb of pure muscle
Mickie is 5'3"  135lb

Beth manhandled Mickie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Beth is about 5' 7" 150 lb of pure muscle
> Mickie is 5'3"  135lb
> 
> Beth manhandled Mickie.



oh yeah wasn't it that time when they were trying to turn Beth into the next Chyna?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone actually care about this match?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh yeah wasn't it that time when they were trying to turn Beth into the next Chyna?


Beth eliminated Khali in the royal rumble


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Only if Cesaro wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Anyone actually care about this match?



Nope, it's so booooooring. Not even Cesaro's fault, Shame us and Del Shitto both kill any momentum of any wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Beth eliminated Khali in the royal rumble



Gotta love how they redid the Chyna eliminating Mark shtick.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Goddamn so he did break the ropes like I always feared he would going for a banzai.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

That counter woke up the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Two in a row?

Didn't sheamus win last week?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two in a row?
> 
> Didn't sheamus win last week?


No, that was why I didn't understand the purpose of the rematch.

People were also mentioning something about a United States title match too.

Of course we really just need a third match at SummerSlam to decide who wins the feud, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two in a row?
> 
> Didn't sheamus win last week?



Nope, Shaemus got pinned clean.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> No, that was why I didn't understand the purpose of the rematch.
> 
> People were also mentioning something about a United States title match too.
> 
> Of course we really just need a third match at SummerSlam to decide who wins the feud, right?



They said "championship opportunity" . Figured it would be a U.S. title shot, make it a triple threat or fatal four way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

If the premise of Sheamus/Cesaro is to basically be the Never Openweight feud I think I can get behind them running it into the ground. 

I think both shows still need an openweight third belt. It doesn't dilute the belts as much as they think. It's been a  long time since the European title was a thing. Make something else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> No, that was why I didn't understand the purpose of the rematch.
> 
> People were also mentioning something about a United States title match too.
> 
> Of course we really just need a third match at SummerSlam to decide who wins the feud, right?





Xiammes said:


> Nope, Shaemus got pinned clean.



Ah all right. I swear I thought I saw Shame us win it.



Xiammes said:


> They said "championship opportunity" . Figured it would be a U.S. title shot, make it a triple threat or fatal four way.




Uh........ if Cesaro is going after US belt, then he might lose to Babygurl.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ah all right. I swear I thought I saw Shame us win it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baby girl is still on punishment, going to eat the L to move the belt to Cesaro.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Legend Killer?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Baby girl is still on punishment, going to eat the L to move the belt to Cesaro.



I doubt it. It's time for his redemption story 

First beating Cesaro , Rusev , and maybe Shame us ......then


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I wonder if Brock's positive PED test is why he's the definitive heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice little video package of Lesnar/Orton Are you happy now, Dean? They referenced Legend Killer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Legend said:


> Legend Killer?



Don't tease me mang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice little video package of Lesnar/Orton Are you happy now, Dean? They referenced Legend Killer.



  


I'll take what I can get


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Break up the Lucha Dragons just to stick Sin Cara with Neville?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Sin Cara's jobbing this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Botchcara? 

God another piss break match.

You know things have changed when women's wrestling is no longer the piss break match


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

I mean no one can kill me soooooooo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Sin Cara stole Mil Muertes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I doubt it. It's time for his redemption story
> 
> First beating Cesaro , Rusev , and maybe Shame us ......then



Reigns can start his redemption after he gets squashed by Stroman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

BOTCH OF THE FUCKING YEAR


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Botchcara?
> 
> God another piss break match.
> 
> You know things have changed when women's wrestling is no longer the piss break match


That's hunico. Botchcara been gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's hunico. Botchcara been gone.



Apparently he's back in spirit


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Batcara


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Reigns can start his redemption after he gets squashed by Stroman.



Not Strongman 

That's too cruel


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I think Hunicara botches just as much. During the NXT tag run he fucked up a ton. He's been more consistent since coming back up but still has some bad moments. I think there was only one match I can remember Kallisto being terriawful in during the NXT run and he carried Hunicara.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently he's back in spirit


The mask must be cursed.



SoulTaker said:


> I think Hunicara botches just as much. During the NXT tag run he fucked up a ton. He's been more consistent since coming back up but still has some bad moments. I think there was only one match I can remember Kallisto being terriawful in during the NXT run and he carried Hunicara.


He seemed pretty straight in nxt to me then again I only saw about 5 of their matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The mask must be cursed.



The true El Muerte lies in WWE 

Drink it up maaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

I went away, i missed the botch can someone give me the synopsis


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

How the fuck can you hate Corey Graves doing a Heenan and putting over this wedding as something crazy exclusive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep this is a redemption story


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

inb4 Roman ruins the party and uses the cake as a weapon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

I love how Rusev marrying Lana is considered a heel move


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

So they're never going to address Lana's accent fading in and out like crazy?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I love how Rusev marrying Lana is considered a heel move



Rusev is the most non-heel heel I've ever seen in my entire life. Like really look back at the Cena feud and see how crazy it is that Rusev was the heel. Even the Ziggler feud. 

Dude just hates America because we're xenophobic as fuck toward his patriotism.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

So the crowd woke up


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Rusev is the most non-heel heel I've ever seen in my entire life. Like really look back at the Cena feud and see how crazy it is that Rusev was the heel. Even the Ziggler feud.
> 
> Dude just hates America because we're xenophobic as fuck toward his patriotism.


Which is weird that they are using it to counterbalance Roman's heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Rusev is the most non-heel heel I've ever seen in my entire life. Like really look back at the Cena feud and see how crazy it is that Rusev was the heel. Even the Ziggler feud.
> 
> Dude just hates America because we're xenophobic as fuck toward his patriotism.



He's a face to the world


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

"look at those cakes"

*stares at Lana*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

"Respect my wife!"

Is getting this dude boo'd 

This is why Vince doesn't respect fans. You hear the audience you read the numbers.

I hear silence for Roman with woman screaming.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Lana;s cute when she's in distress.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Well it worked,  Captain Babygurl gonna save Murika with his wet hair flowing in the wind


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Never mind crowd realized its Roman and went back to booing


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh his heats back


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I look at Roman and I watch Tama Tonga and I really wonder what would it be like if Tama Tonga was two inches taller. If he would be in Roman's place right now or make him less special.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Dem cakes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

So roman got revenge by dumping Lana in cake?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

How much you wanna bet someone was like Roman go and be yourself. Rusev and Lana go and heel it up and really bore the crowd so they hate you. 

They let this happen and Roman speaking for prolonged periods of time had him getting boo'd. I kind of really hope Roman loses here. Honestly I don't doubt that there's a redemption storyline. I just want it to be worth watching.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dana Brooke has regressed so much she's making the Sasha match the smoke break.

She's even botching her ring entrance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Fucking dumb ass Dana almost domed Sasha on the rope like Gotch did to Enzo.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2016)

Sasha is the Melina of the division


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Sasha is the Melina of the division



Sasha is the Sasha of the division. Just in terms of WWE careers she's essentially the GOAT in terms of star ratings and she's really the reason the Divas Revolution turned around. That triple threat match was basically the best match on the Mania card. Melina wishes she had Sasha's legacy. Melina is basically just Cameron's favorite wrestler and JoMo's anchor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

WWE going all in on the supernatural shit for Finn and how he channels the energy of the Demon King for Network specials.

Let's do it. Please go all in on the Demon King shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dana Brooke has regressed so much she's making the Sasha match the smoke break.
> 
> She's even botching her ring entrance.



Dana is just eye candy though. She never seemed like she'd be a player in the division.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

The Club are trolling


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Okay they're finally letting the club be entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Little Caeser pizza is no joke guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dana is just eye candy though. She never seemed like she'd be a player in the division.



I mean she really was capable of being carried before though. She's just worse now. Even then on the mic in NXT her and Emma were really good together. They tried to recreate it with Charlotte and it just sucks.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Still wearing Dr Coats


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean she really was capable of being carried before though. She's just worse now. Even then on the mic in NXT her and Emma were really good together. They tried to recreate it with Charlotte and it just sucks.



Booking really doesn't know her weaknesses and strengths like Regal does


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

That was a fairly quick match.

Pretty sure the Club lost in a quick match last week too. 

They seem more focused on the post-match stuff than the actual match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Why is Gallows getting all of the singles matches? Kofi/Anderson would have been a sneaky great TV match. It's bullshit that Anderson is so much better than Gallows but they won't let him wrestle the singles portion of the feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

I get this segment. I really do.

Just feels kinda sad .


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

that was 3 mins i wont have back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Y u no take stairs Mick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

As if the WWE are finding more ways to shit on Goldust and Truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

PG comedy is done better in kid movies than in E


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

It could be worse guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

DB being this over hurts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

Well DB and Mick segment to close out the show then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

I do seem to like how legit they're being about the competition.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

DB putting Cesaro over. 



Good booking there. Got so much over by actually using the episode to tell a story. Crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Cesaro vs Rusev


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> DB putting Cesaro over.
> 
> 
> 
> Good booking there. Got so much over by actually using the episode to tell a story. Crazy.



I hope there's a way that Smackdown steals the US title


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

CESAROOOOOOO


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

At first I figured there's no way Cesaro would win this match because it would render the Roman segments completely pointless.

But if Cesaro won, Rusev could invoke his rematch clause at SummerSlam and still make the Triple Threat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

If Cesaro wins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

So I'm taking it we'll probably have to go to the network to see the entire match since there about 5 minutes left for the show?


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Fatal 4 way at SS: Cesaro, Sheamus, Reigns, and Rusev


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

The US title being a main event, I guess they really are trying to strengthen all the midcard titles. Awesome


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Legend said:


> Fatal 4 way at SS: Cesaro, Sheamus, Reigns, and Rusev


I would be incredibly annoyed if Sheamus got into the match in any capacity seeing as Cesaro beat him twice to earn this opportunity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm taking it we'll probably have to go to the network to see the entire match since there about 5 minutes left for the show?



They'll go over. USA is just showing a repeat of QotS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

If Sheamus has to have a match hopefully he gets someone shitty like Jack Swagger or Hunicara to squash in the preshow. I agree with Azeruth about the way that would undermine Cesaro's night.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I would be incredibly annoyed if Sheamus got into the match in any capacity seeing as Cesaro beat him twice to earn this opportunity.


He may interrupt this match

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

The longest RAW has gone over is 30 mins after


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

They won't hit that they seem like they're going home now.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 8, 2016)

Legend said:


> He may interrupt this match


God fucking damnit it happened.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dude streaming turned the match off for some fucking volleyball game. smh


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

They're gonna use Cesaro to make Babygurl get a pop


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

i fucking called this bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Welp we're getting a shitty Shame us vs Cesaro match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

The result sucks but it was a good enthralling story. Vince got us to care about Cesaro getting another US title run by having him wrestle twice like that. Idk feels better than the Raw's before Roadblock and leading up the draft.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep and I called that 

Cesaro should be in Smackdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2016)

Well that was a fun match to watch yet with the predictable Sheamus run in.   Hopefully Vince finally takes notice on how the crowd got behind Cesaro and give him a decent push with a title of sorts.


----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2016)

Fucking shenanigans man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Time to watch podcast


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

As I said Fatal 4 Way at SS, Roman pins lobsterhead to get the belt


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a fun match to watch yet with the predictable Sheamus run in.   Hopefully Vince finally takes notice on how the crowd got behind Cesaro and give him a decent push with a title of sorts.



If they make a third title they can basically do what NJPW did to Shibata but with Cesaro which was placate fans by giving Shibata a belt.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Time to watch podcast


Shit I forgot all about the podcast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Looking at the schedule for the network they really need to make more of the countdown show type of things. Those are fucking awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean's kinda dodging about his childhood


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 8, 2016)

Legend said:


> As I said Fatal 4 Way at SS, Roman pins lobsterhead to get the belt



Naw, Roman is going to get demoted till he has to wrestle in a royal with all the jobbers Stroman has crushed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

Haha for a second  Steve was looking at Dean like

.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Holy shit the network on the ps3 is a straight up piece of hot shit! They seriously need to fix this. I've been watching on my laptop for a while now because they fucked up the ps3 app after the last update.


----------



## Legend (Aug 8, 2016)

bleh imma go watch SU


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

The problem with this is that they're acting like there wasn't a pre-interview...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Austin can tell that Dean's hiding something about his past man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Obviously listening to the subtext Dean was getting fucked up from a really early age and did some rowdy shit growing up. I mean this isn't the first time they're talking. Of course Austin is going to change his line of questioning if he senses something but it's not like Dean doesn't know this stuff is coming.

Terry Funk is a good comparison for Ambrose, but he has a better working punch.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean's kinda dodging about his childhood


Probably experimented early on and doesn't want to expose it too much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably experimented early on and doesn't want to expose it too much.



Nah more like Mom neglect and Dad abused possibly .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean just explained why his matches are the way they are and why they're basically hit or miss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean just explained why his matches are the way they are and why they're basically hit or miss.



He basically likes refs to manage the match more so than him. Not sure if that's good or not.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

Haha Austin laughing about the WWE story.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean's too fucking chill man


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

WOw my ps3 froze.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> WOw my ps3 froze.


whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

you can watch on laptop.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whatculture......dn-39-t-draw
> 
> you can watch on laptop.


Thanks, man they seriously need to fix the network on the ps3. it barely works anymore. It wasn't like this before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

hahaha nice promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2016)

dat promo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2016)

Ambrose does not seem to like talking about himself much. I can respect that. Granted, makes the podcast awkward at times, but some people just do not want to throw all their laundry out there.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2016)

lmao dean was about to be the next shockmasters with that shield. 

that would have been pretty cool.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 8, 2016)

im dying


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I like how Dean sort of summed up Roman Reigns' personal motivation being completely shaped around his kid and saying Babygurl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2016)

I love how Dean is really running back how he was a natural heel and the one who was supposed to split during his lame ass US title run.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2016)

Ambrose is barely coherent....


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose is barely coherent....


I can understand him pretty well.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean seems like the type of person i'd hate talking to for more than 3 minutes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit Dean calling out Brock


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean really leveraging his position against Brock's current one by airing him out like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit Dean calling out Brock


Current Brock in wwe is disappointing me more and more. This new story just seals it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol Steve's asks a question and Dean just ignores it and continues with what he was talking about


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean's trailer park streetfighter thing is straight from Vince's mouth. It sounds like the pitbull stuff AJ was talking about to Jericho in his podcast during his debut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

Stone cold challenging Ambrose oh shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Current Brock in wwe is disappointing me more and more. This new story just seals it.



Could have been a  great all out war but Brock does what Brock does best


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

fuck yyou Brock, i knew you screwed up that match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

So Steve is basically saying that Dean needs to go past what Vince will allow and he won't.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit what a train wreck. He just called out Stone Cold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean's trailer park streetfighter thing is straight from Vince's mouth. It sounds like the pitbull stuff AJ was talking about to Jericho in his podcast during his debut.



Vinny grew up kinda like that. Now we know Vince loves Ambrose.

Plus covering all those schedules also earned him some love


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

The thing is Ambrose would go all out if it wasn't for the fact that WWE is PG .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

I kind of think I'm going to side with Dean on this. Austin was basically trying to get Dean to admit he did drugs and dropped out of high school. Looking at what's happening to Roman for what could be adderall I don't blame him for not wanting to go down that path.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn he just said he was Vince's fav wrestler


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Could have been a  great all out war but Brock does what Brock does best


hurr durr suplex cityz!!

Austin wanting Dean to push the envelope and probably put on better matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I kind of think I'm going to side with Dean on this. Austin was basically trying to get Dean to admit he did drugs and dropped out of high school. Looking at what's happening to Roman for what could be adderall I don't blame him for not wanting to go down that path.



To be fair, he probably wanted to bring up his childhood to kinda get people to understand how far Ambrose really made it.  Austin does have to ask tough questions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> hurr durr suplex cityz!!
> 
> Austin wanting Dean to push the envelope and probably put on better matches.



He said he wanted him to be edgier as well though. Obviously meant that he wants him to say fuck PG and do what he wants


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Damn he just said he was Vince's fav wrestler



Every wrestler thinks they're Vince's favorite wrestler. When you're the champion or his project he really forges a bond with you. Listen to the way Luger talks about him nowadays. Dude is sad that he lost Vince's friendship.

The Shield really sort of reminds me of the PG Kliq after this.



Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair, he probably wanted to bring up his childhood to kinda get people to understand how far Ambrose really made it.  Austin does have to ask tough questions.



It was specifically the drugs, when Ambrose said he was doing bad things and Austin pressed. He didn't have to press on the drugs/high school stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Every wrestler thinks they're Vince's favorite wrestler. When you're the champion or his project he really forges a bond with you. Listen to the way Luger talks about him nowadays. Dude is sad that he lost Vince's friendship.
> 
> The Shield really sort of reminds me of the PG Kliq after this.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah. Austin was going hard on that. 

Still, I wonder why Austin decided to call out Ambrose on that instead of talking about his wrestling


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

That seemed like a dad talking to his broken down son


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2016)

This interview only confirms that Ambrose is comfortable where he is and just coasting by with sloppy matches.

Can't wait till he loses that belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

Austin does legit want to see Ambrose do well but man. 

< talks shit about promos
<talks about Punk
<talks about Brock being lazy


He's losing the strap at Summerslam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> This interview only confirms that Ambrose is comfortable where he is and just coasting by with sloppy matches.
> 
> Can't wait till he loses that belt.



Don't worry , he'll lose it and get buried soon enough.

At least he'll be happy to be on TV


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

heh, fuckin haters. Dude legit just became champ and gonna try and say he's becoming too 

but it's fine, my boy only gets better


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't worry , he'll lose it and get buried soon enough.
> 
> At least he'll be happy to be on TV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenju said:


> heh, fuckin haters. Dude legit just became champ and gonna try and say he's becoming too
> 
> but it's fine, my boy only gets better



Live in denial for no bro. I am an Ambrose fan but I see the storms a'comin


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Live in denial for no bro. I am an Ambrose fan but I see the storms a'comin



It's not denial, I just don't embrace that negativity. People are busy worrying, but all I see is opportunity. I look around other places and I see people talking. It wasn't the exact sort of thing but it's the kind of controversy I wanted out of this podcast ever since I heard of it. That shit at the end bothered him, and if Dean's like me whose chill but thinks on shit to the point of obsession secretly, then he's just gonna become more motivated.

I see a bright future


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose has been doing an AMAZING job as champion.

I really don't understand the criticism towards what he's been doing especially as the WWE champion. I couldn't care less about him making fun of people over the internet or telling people to fuck off, what he does in the ring and as a character is what matters most to me.


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenju said:


> It's not denial, I just don't embrace that negativity. People are busy worrying, but all I see is opportunity. I look around other places and I see people talking. It wasn't the exact sort of thing but it's the kind of controversy I wanted out of this podcast ever since I heard of it. That shit at the end bothered him, and if Dean's like me whose chill but thinks on shit to the point of obsession secretly, then he's just gonna become more motivated.
> 
> I see a bright future



I guess it really depends on how you want to look at it. I can barely watch the product at this point, but I've been enjoying his promos and what he's been doing in the ring in the matches I see from him. 

You can choose to be negative towards it, or positive.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2016)

More power to those who enjoy Dean, but to me there is not much I enjoy about Ambrose's in-ring work, mic work, or his "semi in-character" interviews.

I'll leave you with a much better interview.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

why're you putting up an interview of some UFC guy that hasn't fought yet


----------



## EJ (Aug 9, 2016)

I really marked on that interview, but I think it's unfair to compare both. One is with both guys strictly portraying a character that was taped and scripted.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

That Reigns v Rusev wedding segment

Reigns and Rusev saved us from a RAW full of vanilla midgets. We should be grateful


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That Reigns v Rusev wedding segment
> 
> Reigns and Rusev saved us from a RAW full of vanilla midgets. We should be grateful




I just watched that and now I ask myself.  "Who the hell is supposed to be the face and heel in this feud?" I mean crashes a wedding, acts like an asshole and is supposed to be the face?  That doesn't work Vince.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> I just watched that and now I ask myself.  "Who the hell is supposed to be the face and heel in this feud?" I mean crashes a wedding, acts like an asshole and is supposed to be the face?  That doesn't work Vince.



I would agree with you if it wasn't for the fact that wedding crasher segments always historically have the face ruining shit. Because no-one wants to see heels happy and rubbing it in fans' faces.

- Test and Stephanie - Crashed by face HHH
- Bryan and AJ Lee - Crashed by face Rock


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

Actually, I don't think that was Bryan's wedding. I remember him wearing a white suit though, not sure what that segment was about.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I would agree with you if it wasn't for the fact that wedding crasher segments always historically have the face ruining shit. Because no-one wants to see heels happy and rubbing it in fans' faces.
> 
> - Test and Stephanie - Crashed by face HHH
> - Bryan and AJ Lee - Crashed by face Rock



Triple H was the Heel (By Heel I mean he was The top Heel in WWF at the time.)
The Rock is The Rock


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Triple H was the Heel (By Heel I mean he was The top Heel in WWF at the time.)
> The Rock is The Rock



Pretty sure HHH was acting as a face in that feud. Unless I'm getting it all wrong. In either case, you also have Kane and Edge and Lita. Historically, wedding crashers are always face dude.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

And Edge and Vickie crashed by Mysterio.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Woah that podcast was awkward intense in a good way. Has the internet buzzing and it makes you look forward to whats Dean going to do tonight on Smack down.

I like dean a little more after this but god damn he was pissing me off half the time. Austin would ask something and he would answer with a totally different topic. I understand the parts on him avoiding his drug habits back in the old days. And I understand why Austin asked that. He knows what to ask to get the wrestlers going and the people talking. But even the simple questions austin was asking felt like they were being doged because dean wanted the enviorment to be "chill" and you could tell he didn't take it serious but casual. Austin got into his ass though and it actually made Dean get energized into this episode. The second half dean was actually comfortable in the way where he was more open and made things more interesting and made myself engaged in the podcast. Minus the last ten mins lol that shit was like seeing two of your friends arguing at a party and it just makes everything mad awkward until someone breaks the ice with a funny joke.

I get why people are siding with dean at the end but I'm with Austin on this one. It seems like austin only calls out people who he sees mega stars in and is frustrated that they haven't reached that potential yet. I get that its the pg era and lots of people can't do what the fuck they want but top guys always do what they want they don't fear the consequence. There's too many examples.. Hbk being a cokeboy dick head backstage then became DX on stage. People couldn't tell Austin shit on his days on top. Brock lesnar runs wwe and was running ufc enough to get on the card at ufc 200 with no drug tests prior six months. John can say what he wants taker can also. hhh bangrd the bosses daughter. Bryan cussed out hhh any old regular wrestler would have been cut. Punk bitch moaned and complained all the way to the top and still wasn't happy and quit on the spot but I bet you there's a big chance Vince would take back punk like it never happened.

We've called countless guys out for being comfortable in certain situations just based off rumors or reports but get mad when stone cold calls out dean for saying he doesn't have a chip on his shoulder anymore ? Austin says all the time when he won the title he had a chip on his shoulder to be his best.



But like I said people can side with dean. Dean actually explains why hes like that though. He said he qants to be those wrestlers who knew they were the man and had nothing to prove. Its fair. But austin wasnt born from that same cloth. I feel like both sides are right in their own ways.

Great podcasts. Austins best episodes is always when he gets like this tho. I can only imagine what he would say to roman on the podcast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't think Ausin has a problem with Dean's wrestling but honestly if you're predicting/hoping for his failure as if Ambrose's matches haven't always been sloppy messes mixed in with the occasional good one your full of shit. He's always been like this, winning the belt hasn't made him complacent if anything it's given him more confidence and made him better.

Seriously as the dude who had been swearing up and down Ambrose is overrated even I have to admit he's risen to the occasion and atleast had the first title run anyone has cared about in what feels like forever. He's talking more because he's the lead and that is really his carrying card.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

Good for Dean in calling out Brock.

I'm not sure if laziness was the right word though...it's more like Brock doesn't give a darn lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Also two other interesting points.

First the brock lesnar thing. I know we praise him because he runs things and he screws over wwe. But in realization we are starting to see how he screws us over too. We all had big imaginations and expectations for the match just for ideas to be turned down by brock. Hopefully the brock/Orton match just isn't a shit ton of German suplexes, couple f5s, couple RKO's and a tease of the punt. Lots of fans are starting to turn on brock for the same reasons why we liked him. Only shows up on rare occasions, dominates every one, only wrestles top guys, getting paid millions literally to do nothing, not giving a fuck about wrestling, and so many examples. But its like when you date someone and you wanna break up with that person now because of the same reasons why you liked the person to begin with.

Then I just enjoyed the entire shield talk. I like hearing they are all tight and that they didn't give a darn coming up to people liking them or not. Especially roman saying "I don't care I have a daughter at home" I need more of that roman from that quote and from interrupting rusev wedding vows roman. Then I have nothing to complain about


Also what did dean say when he said he got a huge pop at money in the bank and some producer came to him and said something? It got beeped out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think Ausin has a problem with Dean's wrestling but honestly if you're predicting/hoping for his failure as if Ambrose's matches haven't always been sloppy messes mixed in with the occasional good one your full of shit. He's always been like this, winning the belt hasn't made him complacent if anything it's given him more confidence and made him better.
> 
> Seriously as the dude who had been swearing up and down Ambrose is overrated even I have to admit he's risen to the occasion and atleast had the first title run anyone has cared about in what feels like forever. He's talking more because he's the lead and that is really his carrying card.


Yeah can't argue he's killing it right now. He did say he gets more openness do to being the champ and its paying off. Weather its in the ring or on the mic or as a character austin feels like there is more. And if there is I want it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't think Austin is qualified to pull the something more out of Ambrose especially in this environment. Like him trying to get that admission of youthful experimentation out of Ambrose really shows how different the business is or at least how different the WWE product is. Idk you can't fuck with the dudes push by getting him to admit shit that got one of his best friends demoted.

If your Ambrose you have to be pissed at what Austin did. In a weird way it might help though. Wonder if they'll make them run back the podcast. Not like they have a lot of viable guests. Finn, Seth, and Roman, I guess?



Raiden said:


> Good for Dean in calling out Brock.
> 
> I'm not sure if laziness was the right word though...it's more like Brock doesn't give a darn lol.



Or Brock wanted to protect his character? I mean does anyone really believe Heyman wasn't trying to facilitate a good match between these guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Of course he's qualified. If he wasn't they wouldn't keep allowing austin to be on the network. That's what this podcast and other podcasts are for. You can ask what you want and with him being stone cold he gets away with it like rock can get away with he want like interacting with the fans or using up a shit ton of time.

It also makes me think about recently how Cesaro did a shoot on being unhappy on raw and Daniel shooting on raw title name. Yes joey styles shitted on the title and got released but he's not Daniel Bryan ... Instead they used cesaro shooting as an angle in commentary and last night when Bryan said he was being used wrong and the crowd went nuts. In that same segment they used Bryan's shoot.

But back to Austin can do what he wants on his podcast. He can ask what he wants and say something that might ruffle feathers it just depends on how the wrestlers will react and answer. Its like when austin told styles he should have beaten the shit out of cena a little longer or something like that styles handled it well, u can tell he was caught off by it but he handled the podcasts well.

Its just this podcast was weird because austins and dean dyanamic wiyh each other was strange. Who knows how things will play out for dean. We could hear reports today from meltzler saying the back stage might be or might not be pissed or this could fire up dean to a new level or nothing happens.
Only time will tell.

And lol at brock worrying about his character. I can see him worrying about being injuried if he was training for ufc 200 at the time


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

That Ambrose interview was bloody awful. Just...awkward. No way he's ever going to be pushed to the extent his fans want him to. Way too awkward a personality.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Michael Jordan is the GOAT and the worst talent evaluator and player development person in perhaps the history of the NBA. If MJ isn't capable that stuff then Austin can sure as hell can be incapable as well.

Austin doesn't do what he wants or have the Rock's hall pass. This is why Austin got backburnered and Jericho started getting the podcast duties. 

Long story short Austin's line of questioning was going to get Dean in trouble. Austin should have switched to help a young wrestler who worked hard as hell not lose his earned spot, or just to not have a trainwreck of a show. Being a GOAT level wrestler doesn't mean Austin is Vince and can get the most out of guys. Look at long line of former wrestlers turned promoters who have done dumb shit. These dudes are supposed to do preinterviews too. I mean if it's about putting on a good podcast and shit then the entire thing should have been conducted a different way. 

Why would Brock not be worried about his character having to sell for Ambrose. That's the exact reason he would be worried about his character and not want to do shit with Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

You can't compare mj not being able to make a team to austin going hard on dean and asking hard topic questions.

And I don't believe Austin got back burned. If Austin truly got back burned his podcast would have been pulled off the network. Its obvious Jericho gets more interviews from the wrestlers because he's on the road with them 247 and austin could have a tight schedule of doing other things.

I agree his line of questioning could get dean in trouble.

And why can't Austin try to get the most out of guys? I don't understand that logic. He's one of the most over guys ever. Styles says he gives advice to people back stage all the time and he welcomes it from others. All the trainers in nxt are former wrestlers trying to get the most out of all guys. We hear stories all the time of dusty trying to get the most out of people. The entire wrestling business js full of advice and trying to help someone else get huge. Yes there are people who are failures at it and there are good ones. Vince might be the master mind at thay but hes truly not the only one doing it. Why can't austin?  Is it just because it was harsher than we expected and the questions where left field and we witnessed it?

I thought it was known that brock doesn't care about wrestling like that and he's just in it for the money. It could be he turned down all the ideas just because he didn't want to do it and he has the power to disapprove that shit.

But who knows on that topic. He says he doesn't care then you see rare occasions like him saying thank you to taker or the way he acts sometimes. Hard to tell


----------



## Sauce (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone who watched Brock's podcast knows Brock doesn't give a darn about wrestling. I can see how that can be seen as laziness from someone who loves to wrestle.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

that promo was funny


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You can't compare mj not being able to make a team to austin going hard on dean and asking hard topic questions.
> 
> And I don't believe Austin got back burned. If Austin truly got back burned his podcast would have been pulled off the network. Its obvious Jericho gets more interviews from the wrestlers because he's on the road with them 247 and austin could have a tight schedule of doing other things.
> 
> ...



Ok the comparison went over your head. Basically I'm saying that Austin isn't qualified to pull the something more out of Dean if his way of doing it is to get him in trouble.

Dude he got backburnered. This was news. He's said he had heat with Vince. It's happened twice. Once because of the tshirt on wrestlingtees and the other time because of the Brock podcast.

Now this is you flitting back to the previous point. Again Austin isn't qualified to pull the best out of Dean when his version of Dean's best is at odds with the current climate of the product. The dots are right there. Roman just got popped for drugs and lost his rocket push. Dean's the beneficiary of that. How is getting him to admit prior drug use a way to draw more out of Dean? Like you realize that's completely retarded right? He tried to push an agenda on that podcast and wanted a dude who fucking ate glass on the indies to try get on board with it. Again this is why the MJ comparison was made. You can be great and understand why you're great but it doesn't mean you can teach it.

Brock doesn't care about wrestling in the sense he knows it's work. The dude asked onto the Japan tour last year to go pay his respects to Masa Saito. Brock doesn't care about the titles and that sort of shit but he respects a shit ton of things about the business. Ambrose obviously just wasn't/isn't a dude he respects. That's obviously not the program Brock wanted.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

I could hear the Shield fangirls screaming all around the world


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I could hear the Shield fangirls screaming all around the world



You see all that one family from last night that got the Little Caesar's thing. Everyone decked out in Cena gear except the teenage daughter rocking a Rollins shirt. 

Raw's main event is basically dudes who could get second jobs as models. Think that's the way they'll finally beat Love and Hip Hop..


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok the comparison went over your head. Basically I'm saying that Austin isn't qualified to pull the something more out of Dean if his way of doing it is to get him in trouble.
> 
> Dude he got backburnered. This was news. He's said he had heat with Vince. It's happened twice. Once because of the tshirt on wrestlingtees and the other time because of the Brock podcast.
> 
> ...



He's got back burned and vince was pissed at him twice but he still has the podcast on the network lol. Yes Vince can be pissed but Austin's in Vince's favor so he obviously let's shit slide.  I'm not gonna believe some reports of Austin being back burned when they keep allowing him to come on the network. Like I said Jericho obviously can get easier access to the wrestlers considering he's still a full time wrestler.

I already said countless times I agree with the drugs part if he didn't want to bring that up he didn't have to.  But the other shit he put on himself. First half of the podcast dean was trying to be "chill" giving half ass answers to all of stone colds questions.  He would keep answers simple or derail questions with a different topics of dean talking on and on. Austin clearly was getting pissed by this then to add on top of that dean was basically making it seem he was comfortable where he's at even though he kept saying he's not comfortable.

Dean eating glass in his past had nothing to do with anything that was brought up in their convo. 

So brock not respecting dean makes it okay to go out their half assed in a match at wrestlemania?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You see all that one family from last night that got the Little Caesar's thing. Everyone decked out in Cena gear except the teenage daughter rocking a Rollins shirt.
> 
> Raw's main event is basically dudes who could get second jobs as models. Think that's the way they'll finally beat Love and Hip Hop..


That was the wife silly. She looked 30 as hell.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He's got back burned and vince was pissed at him twice but he still has the podcast on the network lol. Yes Vince can be pissed but Austin's in Vince's favor so he obviously let's shit slide.  I'm not gonna believe some reports of Austin being back burned when they keep allowing him to come on the network. Like I said Jericho obviously can get easier access to the wrestlers considering he's still a full time wrestler.
> 
> I already said countless times I agree with the drugs part if he didn't want to bring that up he didn't have to.  But the other shit he put on himself. First half of the podcast dean was trying to be "chill" giving half ass answers to all of stone colds questions.  He would keep answers simple or derail questions with a different topics of dean talking on and on. Austin clearly was getting pissed by this then to add on top of that dean was basically making it seem he was comfortable where he's at even though he kept saying he's not comfortable.
> 
> ...



You're missing the point again. There were podcasts to be had and they didn't use Austin. Austin has publicly said there was heat between him and Vince. It was so public they had to say something when Foley interviewed Shane to get in front of reports, back when Austin had surgery. The heat isn't there anymore but they've shown that they just won't fuck him. What I'm saying is that Austin has/can still be punished in a way that The Rock can't. He's not as bulletproof as you make him out to be because Vince will simply put him on the backburner and use someone else, which is something he can't really do with The Rock.

I'm saying that a dude like Dean who had to scrap and crawl isn't going to jeapordize his spot to be edgy on the Stone Cold podcast. I used the eating glass thing as an example of the depraved shit he did to get to his current spot. I'm saying that Austin whose done nearly 700 different podcast interviews, who knows the importance of the preinterview, should have not tried to get him to talk about the dad or the drugs because obviously he doesn't want either story out there. Dean made it pretty clear he wasn't going to use his shitty childhood to get over. By the way guys go on these tangents during the SCSA podcast all the time, this not something he's never had happen to him. Listen to the few times he's had Raven on there.

No I'm contextualizing his behavior because the reaction here is that Brock doesn't give a darn about wrestling which is a really simplistic way to look at a complex situation. Because again this same dude who hates wrestling asked onto the Japan tour to go see Masa Saito one more time because the dude was in bad health.



WhatADrag said:


> That was the wife silly. She looked 30 as hell.



I thought I saw a short teenage girl rocking the Rollins shirt


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Pretty sure HHH was acting as a face in that feud. Unless I'm getting it all wrong. In either case, you also have Kane and Edge and Lita. Historically, wedding crashers are always face dude.


Triple H was the heel who drugged up a face Steph at first and married her. Stephanie and Test were babyfaces.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're missing the point again. There were podcasts to be had and they didn't use Austin. Austin has publicly said there was heat between him and Vince. It was so public they had to say something when Foley interviewed Shane to get in front of reports, back when Austin had surgery. The heat isn't there anymore but they've shown that they just won't fuck him. What I'm saying is that Austin has/can still be punished in a way that The Rock can't. He's not as bulletproof as you make him out to be because Vince will simply put him on the backburner and use someone else, which is something he can't really do with The Rock.
> 
> I'm saying that a dude like Dean who had to scrap and crawl isn't going to jeapordize his spot to be edgy on the Stone Cold podcast. I used the eating glass thing as an example of the depraved shit he did to get to his current spot. I'm saying that Austin whose done nearly 700 different podcast interviews, who knows the importance of the preinterview, should have not tried to get him to talk about the dad or the drugs because obviously he doesn't want either story out there. Dean made it pretty clear he wasn't going to use his shitty childhood to get over. By the way guys go on these tangents during the SCSA podcast all the time, this not something he's never had happen to him. Listen to the few times he's had Raven on there.
> 
> ...



Which podcasts "to be had" are you talking about? The only time they did a podcast exclusive without austin on the network is when Foley took over to talk to Shane. And austin himself said he didn't do it because he was still rehabbing his surgery. Unless they had some Jericho episodes during that span time I'm not remembering.

And dean didn't have to be edgy austin wanted dean to be more engaged. Dean didn't go into detail about a lot of things. Austin asked what was his first wrestling moment and dean said he didn't remember then austin asked what was some favorite wrestling moments growing up as a fan and he never went into detail really about that. And there a few other examples until austin got into his ass and dean got loose and started to open. For example a producer saying something to him after mitb that he kept by heart. And all of the shield things. Weather its good or bad this the type of things we as viewers look for as reasons to watch or listen to the podcasts too. Noe austin knows he shouldn't push certain buttons but as a podcaster he knows to keep this rolling he's gotta do shit that gets talked about. Which is why even though Vince gets pissed austin continues to have episodes on the network, because the shit he does keeps us coming in.

Also austin challenging dean at the end put him on the spot but I don't think it put him on trouble spot. It put him on the spot of to where stone cold called you out now you gotta show up spot. I think his meaning of pushing the envelope meant not eating glass again doing ecw shit but stop being lazy because we all know from austin to us he can do better wheater he's being held back or not. But honestly if he can remain like he did last week he's good.

I feel like this lesnar argument to complex because who truly knows. One thing I for sure know your argument "lesnar was worried about his character" made the match horrible and dean as a wrestler felt like he was lazy.

Also yeah the two who had on rollins shirts were parents the kids had cena shirts on lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Which podcasts "to be had" are you talking about? The only time they did a podcast exclusive without austin on the network is when Foley took over to talk to Shane. And austin himself said he didn't do it because he was still rehabbing his surgery. Unless they had some Jericho episodes during that span time I'm not remembering.
> 
> And dean didn't have to be edgy austin wanted dean to be more engaged. Dean didn't go into detail about a lot of things. Austin asked what was his first wrestling moment and dean said he didn't remember then austin asked what was some favorite wrestling moments growing up as a fan and he never went into detail really about that. And there a few other examples until austin got into his ass and dean got loose and started to open. For example a producer saying something to him after mitb that he kept by heart. And all of the shield things. Weather its good or bad this the type of things we as viewers look for as reasons to watch or listen to the podcasts too. Noe austin knows he shouldn't push certain buttons but as a podcaster he knows to keep this rolling he's gotta do shit that gets talked about. Which is why even though Vince gets pissed austin continues to have episodes on the network, because the shit he does keeps us coming in.
> 
> ...



I brought up the surgery thing and you aren't remembering that Jericho had Cena and Stephanie on.

Austin flat out said he wanted Dean to be edgier and push the envelope dude. Dude do you even realize that they were most likely talking about Michael PS Hayes when they were talking about the producer? Idk man I'd rewatch the podcast or wait for the synopsis and editorials afterward because I think your interpretation of what Austin was saying is off. He told Ambrose to go push the envelope and be edgy and basically begged him to bring back parts of the Attitude era. 

I mean I get it from the standpoint he sees the potential in Ambrose to be like him, but the thing is that they would never let Austin be Austin now in today's climate. It's a losing battle in terms of the PG thing and that's really what he was getting on Ambrose about with the envelope pushing shit. Austin has gone rogue and pushed his own agendas on podcasts before. It just seems like a lot of cover fire to lay down for Austin when he's basically trying to get a dude to talk about something personal like his own child abuse and drug use. Idk that shit can be traumatic and despite his position and the way the company callously monetizes personal tragedy, it's Austin's job as the interviewer to do better and find a different angle to connect on. I've listened to probably somewhere near 100 of his podcasts not even including the network ones, and even some of the really boring as hell ones, he knows how to interview. If you really pay attention it's obvious to see Austin was trying to go into business for himself a little bit.

I mean Dean's words were artistically Brock didn't want to do anything. To me that translated to Brock doesn't even rate me and basically decided to be a big baby about working with me. 

Are you sure I thought the dad had on a Cena shirt. I vape for my wrestling watching so it's completely possible I smoked and just have a fucked up memory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Only me and soul taker argues about 20 things at once.


Let's just see how things go for Ambrose tonight. We for sure know we'll get some reports about last night podcast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only me and soul taker argues about 20 things at once.
> 
> 
> Let's just see how things go for Ambrose tonight. We for sure know we'll get some reports about last night podcast.



As much as we argue I like to think we're both kind of similar from the standpoint we actually like wrestling and we can find good stuff in the E as opposed to just hating. Not that there isn't shit we dislike but some dudes complain about the product then act like WWE is the only place where certain things happen.

Like the way some dudes talk in here you'd think there weren't comedy gimmicks in lucha or puro and that the booking is perfect everywhere else in NA scene. It's really funny because despite the fact you don't seem to watch other promotions you come off as though you love wrestling more than dudes in this thread who do watch other promotions.

True. I mean as bad as it was I don't think Dean is jobbing to Ziggler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> As much as we argue I like to think we're both kind of similar from the standpoint we actually like wrestling and we can find good stuff in the E as opposed to just hating. Not that there isn't shit we dislike but some dudes complain about the product then act like WWE is the only place where certain things happen.
> 
> Like the way some dudes talk in here you'd think there weren't comedy gimmicks in lucha or puro and that the booking is perfect everywhere else in NA scene. It's really funny because despite the fact you don't seem to watch other promotions you come off as though you love wrestling more than dudes in this thread who do watch other promotions.
> 
> True. I mean as bad as it was I don't think Dean is jobbing to Ziggler.


We argue in a fun way though. I feel like we can tell  that we are both unbiased. We give credit when its due to wwe and then we give complaints. We give credit to wrestlers who deserve it if we like them or not. We have understandable logical thoughts.

It just gets on my nerves of the on and and on complaints on wwe. So when I defend them I seem like a major wwe suck up. Yeah I'm a wwe guy but I'm just using logical reasoning.

The wwe, cena, orton, hhh, vince hate is just dead in 2016/2017. But most of us iwc dudes are still trying to live in that hype. I mean all of that shit was fully understandable back in the day. Every one had the right to complain at the E around mania 27 or whatever with cena vs the miz. Those where truly the dark days of being a wrestling fan for being a wwe fan now.

Wwe is stacked with dudes who we all said wwe would never sign. We said we'd never see AJ in a ring. We said he'd be some mid card dude who'd be lucky to be upper mid card. He's fedued with Y2J, main evented with Roman reigns, and now is feuding with Cena. The only true complaints are he has some Ls to his name.  Then you have the rest of TNA guys we'd say they'd never sign from Joe to bobby to austin. Then they sign nakamarua and  bring in kota for cwc. We all said wwe will make em funaki guys. And they are over AF. They are signing so much indie wrestlers. Compare this entire wwe roster to like 08 or 11 and see how mind blowing we have it now. The shows since the split have been good except for raw last night. But even then every thing they did was logical when its basically like an episode building things up to the season finale.

Dudes still try to hate on cena with a passion. Only thing I'll give dudes is hes still got the stale john cena character. But you can't deny the mans work rate and mic skills he's put up these couple of years. But they do because they are biased towards him. Orton hate has died down since his return. But people still hate vince because of his fascination with Roman. People will call someone a suck up if they compliment vince or say he's saying that cause he works for him.
Vince still knows what he's doing he's got a lot of things in his pocket that'd we said would fail or we'd never care about that's working or worked. we said once resuv was called up after he loses his winning streak he's outta here. Resuv is actually a favorite now and is currently champ. We all trashed stroman and said he needed to be released. Now since he's got a new look on his on smashing local guys he's gathered quite the fan base. Obviously he's sort of right about roman too people just want him heel.

Its hard to hate on hhh out of all the perfect moves he makes these last years. But people love holding some 03 shit against him. He brought up nxt. We basically have a brand that helps people develop and gain a fan base even before hitting the main roster. This also gives guys who would have never been signed an opportunity.

Then wwe has CWC. And they just keep adding shit like stone cold podcast and exclusive shows.

Just find it hard to hate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone heard about this trump effect? They say shows between 4 pm and 10 pm all lose ratings because most people are watching CNN and msbn or whatever are getting great ratings now.

I heard once Hillary and Donald trump debate, they are predicted to do gigantic ratings close to super bowl ratings. Because people will be in for the fuckery.

Then football is coming up.

Rip to wwe ratings


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2016)

Just got finished with last night's Raw. Didn't live up to the first two nights of the new era. Still pretty entertaining, but what I expected to happen happened: there wasn't really much to look forward to before or after the show, so most of the things that went on were clearly to fill time, what with the matches that were teased to have different stipulations ended up just remaining the same or the promos that just kinda went nowhere and didn't accomplish very much. Didn't help that the crowd was beyond shitty.

While Raw as a standalone show has been beating Smackdown, Smackdown has just been built in such a way where there seems to be more stuff going on and other things to look forward to. Perhaps because of the difference in length. That trend is probably gonna continue tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got finished with last night's Raw. Didn't live up to the first two nights of the new era. Still pretty entertaining, but what I expected to happen happened: there wasn't really much to look forward to before or after the show, so most of the things that went on were clearly to fill time, what with the matches that were teased to have different stipulations ended up just remaining the same or the promos that just kinda went nowhere and didn't accomplish very much. Didn't help that the crowd was beyond shitty.
> 
> While Raw as a standalone show has been beating Smackdown, Smackdown has just been built in such a way where there seems to be more stuff going on and other things to look forward to. Perhaps because of the difference in length. That trend is probably gonna continue tonight.



Yeah it wasn't bad but the entire show felt weird and super filler mode it didn't help that most of the matches were trash. Only good match was the main event and it had the screw out come.
But I get they're putting everything into next weeks raw.

Side note holy shit enzo so noticeable being shit in the ring. Usually I never notice it but as a singles wrestler every thing was so obvious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We argue in a fun way though. I feel like we can tell  that we are both unbiased. We give credit when its due to wwe and then we give complaints. We give credit to wrestlers who deserve it if we like them or not. We have understandable logical thoughts.
> 
> It just gets on my nerves of the on and and on complaints on wwe. So when I defend them I seem like a major wwe suck up. Yeah I'm a wwe guy but I'm just using logical reasoning.
> 
> ...



That's where I'm coming from. Like TNA's biggest crowd was 7200 people. Bobby Roode's first NXT special he's going to wrestle in front of double that figure. It's crazy to me how anyone can want a dude to go wrestle in front of like 2 and 3 thousand person crowds in a shitty gym, with a substandard ring, and have to do like 8 of those shows a month to supplement the occasional Evolve or PWG booking which isn't in that great of a venue either.

Like what the fuck was New Japan doing with Nakamura that you can say they used him to his fullest? Nakamura was working with a belt that was basically only the number 2 belt because he held it and lost a great G1 final that everyone hated the final result of. Ibushi got to be the last singles win that AJ had and still was being cooled down before he got hurt. I think he was sub .500 in the G1 before he got hurt. 

That entire indy scene, the puro scene, everything people went apeshit over in 2011 is in WWE and they basically work a main-event/indy hybrid style now. It's crazy because it's like talented dudes don't get titles in the promotions that WWE poaches them from or the titles don't have any real prestige(TNA) and then it's like the company never does shit right. 

I've made a bunch of posts about Cesaro not being where he should be on the card but I'd never want him to leave WWE unless he could go to Japan and be one of the top 5 guys in NJPW and even then I still would probably rather have him in the E.



Shirker said:


> Just got finished with last night's Raw. Didn't live up to the first two nights of the new era. Still pretty entertaining, but what I expected to happen happened: there wasn't really much to look forward to before or after the show, so most of the things that went on were clearly to fill time, what with the matches that were teased to have different stipulations ended up just remaining the same or the promos that just kinda went nowhere and didn't accomplish very much. Didn't help that the crowd was beyond shitty.
> 
> While Raw as a standalone show has been beating Smackdown, Smackdown has just been built in such a way where there seems to be more stuff going on and other things to look forward to. Perhaps because of the difference in length. That trend is probably gonna continue tonight.



I have it as a tie. Raw won week 1. Smackdown won week 2.

The awesome thing about Raw is that it told a story and it didn't hold off for a PPV to really undermine the set-up. The story was basically Cesaro has to beat Sheamus then goes to challenge Rusev and potentially win that title. Idk the buildup within the single episode was great. Like the kind of thing you would see in season 1 of LU.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

It was indeed noticeable that RAW was also telling a story throughout the show similar to what SD did and what RAW did in week 1, but the problem being the 3 hours made it hard to absorb it in its entirety. And it didnt flow as naturally as week 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah it wasn't bad but the entire show felt weird and super filler mode it didn't help that most of the matches were trash. Only good match was the main event and it had the screw out come.



I actually thought the Titus/Darren match was good too. Not in performance, obviously, but I did like the story it told (mainly the finish) and how this whole feud is going down between those two. Also...



SoulTaker said:


> The story was basically Cesaro has to beat Sheamus then goes to challenge Rusev and potentially win that title. Idk the buildup within the single episode was great. Like the kind of thing you would see in season 1 of LU.



Yeah, I was about to bring this up in regards to the main event. The finish was screwy, but I actually liked the way it was presented. Sheamus, after clearly being made the lesser man twice, sees his challenger getting an impromptu title shot and out of jealousy, fucks the match up and robs Cesaro of his shot. It was pretty well telegraphed after their 2nd match. My only problem with it though, leads back to my first nitpick: there wasn't really much of a reason for that match to happen and just felt like it went on because it needed to. It ended in a stasis of zero where the results were the same coming out as they were going in. It also doesn't help much that I currently don't care for Sheamus and am still quite lukeware to Cezzy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's where I'm coming from. Like TNA's biggest crowd was 7200 people. Bobby Roode's first NXT special he's going to wrestle in front of double that figure. It's crazy to me how anyone can want a dude to go wrestle in front of like 2 and 3 thousand person crowds in a shitty gym, with a substandard ring, and have to do like 8 of those shows a month to supplement the occasional Evolve or PWG booking which isn't in that great of a venue either.
> 
> Like what the fuck was New Japan doing with Nakamura that you can say they used him to his fullest? Nakamura was working with a belt that was basically only the number 2 belt because he held it and lost a great G1 final that everyone hated the final result of. Ibushi got to be the last singles win that AJ had and still was being cooled down before he got hurt. I think he was sub .500 in the G1 before he got hurt.
> 
> ...



Another thing I hate is the "locker room walking on egg shells" gig. Lol they say that every time in reports. These guys gotta be some good actors or something because the way AJ talks about working in the WWE he seems like he truly loves it. Xavier woods out here playing video games with the entire roster. Then the club debunked this entire thing on Jericho podcast wondering where do reporters get this from when they said Luke makes the locker room feel at ease.
.
Now I know there is frustration within people for example. Not being called to the main roster yet. Just floating around like Cesaro. And guys like dean giving ideas just to get shut down


Other than that I don't believe the walking on egg shells shit. These guys went from hawaii to Japan within a week and all of their twitter and Instagram posters looked lit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I actually thought the Titus/Darren match was good too. Not in performance, obviously, but I did like the story it told (mainly the finish) and how this whole feud is going down between those two. Also...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was about to bring this up in regards to the main event. The finish was screwy, but I actually liked the way it was presented. Sheamus, after clearly being made the lesser man twice, sees his challenger getting an impromptu title shot and out of jealousy, fucks the match up and robs Cesaro of his shot. It was pretty well telegraphed after their 2nd match. My only problem with it though, leads back to my first nitpick: there wasn't really much of a reason for that match to happen and just felt like it went on because it needed to. It ended in a stasis of zero where the results were the same coming out as they were going in. It also doesn't help much that I currently don't care for Sheamus and am still quite lukeware to Cezzy.



Not enough Backlund. I'd like the feud better if WWE was just honest about Titus/Darren being dead end talents. Darren has actually improved by leaps and bounds though.

The Cesaro-Sheamus match had a good reason to me. Mick wants to start separating the midcard but decided that Cesaro's win wasn't clear enough, that you could still make the case Sheamus was the better wrestler. I really stand by what I said yesterday and that's that this Cesaro/Sheamus feud would be better if there was a Never Openweight type belt in contention here. I watch these guys and I just think of that entire set of guys who were feuding over the belt having these stiff next level hoss matches. Cesaro is basically the WWE equivalent of Shibata too. Everyone has the feuds that they're sick of but looking at how hard those dudes were hitting each other I was into that match. 



WhatADrag said:


> Another thing I hate is the "locker room walking on egg shells" gig. Lol they say that every time in reports. These guys gotta be some good actors or something because the way AJ talks about working in the WWE he seems like he truly loves it. Xavier woods out here playing video games with the entire roster. Then the club debunked this entire thing on Jericho podcast wondering where do reporters get this from when they said Luke makes the locker room feel at ease.
> .
> Now I know there is frustration within people for example. Not being called to the main roster yet. Just floating around like Cesaro. And guys like dean giving ideas just to get shut down
> 
> ...



I've worked in sports and entertainment for like 4 years now in different sectors, while growing up around the music industry, and yeah while I don't think everything reported is wrong but there's just as much misinformation as information.Like I do think talent has to be careful because it's corporate and everything but not to the degree Meltzer wants you to think where they can't say shit.

Like Dean actually provided an "eggshell" example which was one of his bosses, most likely Michael PS Hayes, dissed his chances of getting over as a face and Dean basically kept that close to the vest until the podcast. Idk if that's walking on eggshells or being pragmatic enough to pick your spots.

I actually have seen the Gallows thing reported by the dirt sheets. But my problem is more of the Meltzer shit where it's like dude they lie to you to make you publish the stories. Like he gets worked so fucking often and people still hold this guy up to be the end all be all.

Yeah like I'm sure there's stuff that they don't like or ways in which they don't feel they can communicate to the producer or Vince but is that different from any other workplace. I'm coming up on a year in this job and I'm due for a raise. You don't think I'm going to methodically walk on egg shells to secure the best outcome for myself? It's not really that different. Which is also the hilarious thing where people like to pretend these dudes aren't human and it's happy to be there or like there's even a true problem with that at certain levels. Like shit people who judge these guys' lives, and I think you know what I mean by this, act like these dudes can't have complex pasts or relationships and it's all black and white.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol



I really feel like I need to watch this podcast.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

2.911 million viewers this week. down from last week's 3.314 million

Either Brock held the ratings steedy last week like I thought, or it's the Olympics this week


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I really feel like I need to watch this podcast.


It was pretty interesting watching the awkward clash between Ambrose and Austin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> More power to those who enjoy Dean, but to me there is not much I enjoy about Ambrose's in-ring work, mic work, or his "semi in-character" interviews.
> 
> I'll leave you with a much better interview.


Austin was legit about wanting to see Ambrose step up because he sees his potential. Plus Austin hasn't gone hard on anyone like he was with Dean.


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I really feel like I need to watch this podcast.


Spoilers: your anti-brock boner is going to twitch a bit 


to be fair i can't blame people for how they're feeling/have felt about brock. kind of hoping orton goes over him at SS since 1) i doubt brock would care and 2) a suspension means jackshit when he only shows up a handful of times throughout the year anyway


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Orton/Del Rio tonight.

Being real we might see that match a few more times. Great reason for a third belt.



Kenju said:


> 2.911 million viewers this week. down from last week's 3.314 million
> 
> Either Brock held the ratings steedy last week like I thought, or it's the Olympics this week



It's weird though because Raw was still number 1 on cable and 2 in 18-49 which is slightly better than what it's done lately.

Olympics ratings are down too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

If Ziggler's new finisher is actually the superkick and Del Rio goes back to the cross armbreaker they'll be way way better off.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


>


That taker part tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

Just tuned into SmackDown just to see some sort of dumb wardrobe malfunction and no Eva Marie match.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

Eva Marie still the GOAT BOAT


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm kind of surprised at how long they allowed this segment to go on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

So Becky is going to keep "feuding" with Eva Marie just to put over other Divas in the SmackDown roster then.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn if what Ambrose saida bout Lesnar is true yesterday..it was really fucking stupid of them to break the Wrestlemania streak. They basically let someone break it who didn't really care much about anything.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you know how much more over Lynch can get if she has a legitimate heel to beat? Eva needs to continue to be booked like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmm, so a DQ win for Orton and Del Rio get's a few shots on the arm to build more tension for the Brock/Orton match at the PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn if what Ambrose saida bout Lesnar is true yesterday..it was really fucking stupid of them to break the Wrestlemania streak. They basically let someone break it who didn't really care much about anything.



I think the interpretation is wrong. I mean the dude hates people and whatever but he decided to go pay his respects to Masa Saito and asked onto the Japan tour that became Beast in the East. Idk his match with Roman at Mania was pretty lit too. I think the dude just knows shits a work and checks out selectively. 

I mean when you hear him talk he's an entertainer and performer he does care about the match quality. He's not trying to look like a fool.



God Movement said:


> Do you know how much more over Lynch can get if she has a legitimate heel to beat? Eva needs to continue to be booked like this.



I feel like Eva is going to get the Honky Tonk heel title run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh shit Rhyno won his district running as a republican. I knew he was running but thought he'd lose.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

Am i the only one bored by SD tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

Holy shit, Miz gets his car jacked by a mascot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Legend said:


> Am i the only one bored by SD tonight?



It's been background noise for me tonight so far. I think this is a show I could care about in 2 months when I start buying into some of these guys again.

I like Heath Slater getting the workrate spot.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Miz gets his car jacked by a mascot.


That was pretty random.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's been background noise for me tonight so far. I think this is a show I could care about in 2 months when I start buying into some of these guys again.
> 
> I like Heath Slater getting the workrate spot.


Im feeling the exact same way atm, has AJ been shown?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

I feel like Erick Rowan is a really nice guy but he's bland as hell in the ring and I hate him as the lone Wyatt. We need Harper back to help give them prescence. 

Honestly fantasy booking wise I'd break up the Club or have Andersen take on Rowan. Gallows can take the Mark Henry/Big Show spot when they retire. 



Legend said:


> Im feeling the exact same way atm, has AJ been shown?



Like Del Rio needs so much fucking rehab. The dude was a straight anchor from the US title win. If he drops his finisher which might be worse then the rebound lariat. Dolph really seems to be using that superkick so I'm good there. 

The Wyatt's are team rocket so nothings really changed there.

No but I think that's because the 2 hour crunch and to save it for next week? It needs the least amount of build.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)

Carmellllaaaaa


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

Carmella really needs Enzo and Cass


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)

Legend said:


> Carmella really needs Enzo and Cass


Don't put her in a box Syn. She can do whatever she wants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

I think she needs the rub from Enzo and Cass but that she's viable on her own as a plucky face that never wins.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

She seems a bit lost, maybe she needs time to find her stride, or this boring SD has made me bitter.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

not sure if true.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

lol I didn't realize Randy had the belt 12 times. just saw his twitter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't know what to think of the women's match I just saw.  I was under the impression that Nattie was the heel but she got cheers for mocking her opponent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> not sure if true.



Honestly it's not but it's been 3 weeks. Raw had one of its best episodes ever. Week 2 Smackdown was better. So far this week I think I like Raw better in terms of booking and how they used the time to prop up Rusev and Cesaro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> not sure if true.


WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY SMOKING

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

lmao using Kalisto to get over Corbin wtf.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

Carmella did sound like she was gettin smashed.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah  .


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2016)

I wasnt paying attention to notice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha they cut that shit off immediately .

The show was okay I guess. But I think they need to try harder in differentiating themselves from RAW.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

well that wasnt pretty


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Ha they cut that shit off immediately .
> 
> The show was okay I guess. But I think they need to try harder in differentiating themselves from RAW.


For real they didn't even wait for Dean staredown to finish. 
Smackdown was weak this week. I could have been finishing watching Gunbuster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

Damn I would say not a great week for either show, but still definitely better than what we saw beforehand.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2016)

RAW got a 2.08 rating.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2016)

both shows were at their weakest this week. Hopefully this ain't a trend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

Raw had no reason to be weak .  They just got lazy and said fuck it  , let's do Shame us vs Cesaro again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw had no reason to be weak .  They just got lazy and said fuck it  , let's do Shame us vs Cesaro again.



To set up Rusev/Cesaro then subverting their own shitty endings by basically having him get hit with two finishers.

The problem with both shows is that it's impossible to give a shit about this version of these guys characters because they're not different enough to make you forget their taint. 

Ziggler has basically stood tall at the end of every Smackdown. Superkick for the win.Ziggler legit just fixed his hugest fucking flaw. The zig-zag is a reverse bulldog and it's the worst fucking finisher. A world champion can't have a bullshit finish like that. 

But at the same time knowing what Dean has done in terms of live gates, there's no doubt in my mind that he's going over Ziggler. It's hard to care, but I think Ziggler has Naito upside on Smackdown too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> To set up Rusev/Cesaro then subverting their own shitty endings by basically having him get hit with two finishers.
> 
> The problem with both shows is that it's impossible to give a shit about this version of these guys characters because they're not different enough to make you forget their taint.
> 
> ...



I just think  that Raw needs to stop being lazy and change up the matches. I get that you need to tell a story but that's also why you have shenanigans. Don't abuse it of course.

As for Dean, dude I'm very nervous where it goes with him. That podcast.......


----------



## Kenju (Aug 9, 2016)

, apparently the reason for that weird suicide dive mishap was because he stopped himself when Bray was backpeddling on his bad ankle. Reports for the dark match are saying Bray had a match with Ambrose but kept having problems with his ankle, until he just Dq'd himself and had to be helped to the back by the ref


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> RAW got a 2.08 rating.


RAW was pretty weak, I'm guessing people were dropping off as the show went on?


Kenju said:


> , apparently the reason for that weird suicide dive mishap was because he stopped himself when Bray was backpeddling on his bad ankle. Reports for the dark match are saying Bray had a match with Ambrose but kept having problems with his ankle, until he just Dq'd himself and had to be helped to the back by the ref


Welp Bray is done. Dude can't seem to stay uninjured.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2016)

Olympics was on, the drop was predicted.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> RAW was pretty weak, I'm guessing people were dropping off as the show went on?
> 
> Welp Bray is done. Dude can't seem to stay uninjured.


He's a husky dude its a lot of weight on his feet


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

So on Talking Smack.

Daniel Bryan had something to say about the Austin podcast w/ Ambrose


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Even the ratings for the Olympics dropped. If there was no Network I'd really worry about WWE, but if anything the dwindling ratings make them more attractive to USA. Because everyone's ratings are down and WWE has a built in market that'll be better than what their own original programming would cost. 

The problem really stems from the TV contract's value but Universal is using the WWE brand to really push the USA stuff.



Kenju said:


> So on Talking Smack.
> 
> Daniel Bryan had something to say about the Austin podcast w/ Ambrose



This is pretty much what I've been saying, not exactly but the message is pretty much that Austin overstepped and while DB isn't saying Austin went into business with himself, Austin went into business for himself.

This is consequently why I bring up the Moxley days of eating glass and the crazy matches with Sami Callihan.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

Daniel just goes in


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Ratings all across the boards are going to be at an all time low thanks to upcoming football season and Hillary vs Donald.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Smack down was trash as hell last night and I was super drunk.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't think we should say the Olympics were responsible for the RAW drop off.

the show was not good. better than smackdown but almost a replay of last week.

Can't imagine what happens when football comes around. .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I don't think we should say the Olympics were responsible for the RAW drop off.
> 
> the show was not good. better than smackdown but almost a replay of last week.



How do you figure that though? I mean viewership is down for everyone including the Olympics which has gone down the past 2 games before this as well.

This is a different strokes thing. Raw was decent. I mean I understand how in the abstract you could call it repetitive but that's not really paying credence to the actual content.  Yeah Sheamus/Cesaro happened again but it was a great match that led to Cesaro getting a US title shot and losing because he got slapped by two finishers. Idk that's pretty different than anything we got before with guys in Rusev/Cesaro that people like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Every show around that time is in trouble.

Like I said Hillary vs trump are predicted to get all time high ratings. Most shows even right now are losing ratings due. For example pardon the interruption, compared to last year at this time, to now, have lost like a 100 thousand something viewers I believe. And its because of males from 18 to 49 are watching CNN and other programs alike for the trump/Hillary shit.

Factor that in this fall when one another go at each other then you add college football/NFL. Shows are going to take a hit.

But shows like wwe are fine I believe because a lot of people in this generation might now be watching the show live every week due to working or something but they can easily watch the episode of raw online when they get off.

I feel like that helps out wwe and other shows that people can watch something anytime they want. Most people back in the day could miss a couple of episodes and then lose interest because they are so behind. They don't have that now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

RAW 1 - SD 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Bryan was giving Eva a hard time on talking smack lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Every show around that time is in trouble.
> 
> Like I said Hillary vs trump are predicted to get all time high ratings. Most shows even right now are losing ratings due. For example pardon the interruption, compared to last year at this time, to now, have lost like a 100 thousand something viewers I believe. And its because of males from 18 to 49 are watching CNN and other programs alike for the trump/Hillary shit.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing the key element which is the amount of people who no longer use cable or methods tracked by Nielsen. 

Smackdown always had the tougher competition for the Fall, it's competing with the CBS A-lineup, the CW's A-lineup, and some other things I forgot about but basically it's going to be crazy during the fall. The debates don't necessarily come into this if they're scheduled away from the events. I didn't know they were scheduled as of yet.

This is why everytime the ratings are brought up I point out that Vince/HHH will/have spun this as being the cutting the cord trend and pointing to the health of the online content.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you're missing the key element which is the amount of people who no longer use cable or methods tracked by Nielsen.
> 
> Smackdown always had the tougher competition for the Fall, it's competing with the CBS A-lineup, the CW's A-lineup, and some other things I forgot about but basically it's going to be crazy during the fall. The debates don't necessarily come into this if they're scheduled away from the events. I didn't know they were scheduled as of yet.
> 
> This is why everytime the ratings are brought up I point out that Vince/HHH will/have spun this as being the cutting the cord trend and pointing to the health of the online content.



I forgot about the people who don't even have cable. There are so many factors.

But I really do believe the wwe do not care about the ratings. Nxt and summerslam being sold out way before the event should be a message there. Raw and smack down seem to always be closed to selling out.

All the network subscribers, media coverage, internet interactions all probably make up for the ratings in their eyes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I forgot about the people who don't even have cable. There are so many factors.
> 
> But I really do believe the wwe do not care about the ratings. Nxt and summerslam being sold out way before the event should be a message there. Raw and smack down seem to always be closed to selling out.
> 
> All the network subscribers, media coverage, internet interactions all probably make up for the ratings in their eyes.



Exactly but that's the biggest one.

I mean look the numbers are down, everyone knows they aren't what they were. However there's a lot of noise that really distorts the message if you don't actually realize what goes into television ratings or how these factors effect everyone.

I think they care as much as the USA Network does. Though if the ratings for everything goes down then that doesn't necessarily effect how much Universal will pay for WWE content. They're in a really healthy place business wise. Quarter over quarter growth in revenue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you think Lesnar will do to Orton the way he treated Dean by being lazy?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Do you think Lesnar will do to Orton the way he treated Dean by being lazy?



No because I think it's a one sided situation that's easy to figure out. I think Lesnar doesn't rate a Dean Ambrose, why should he? I mean Dean isn't a great worker, does Lesnar care about mic skills? Like this is a dude who has basically worked pretty hard/put over the wrong dudes for the company but is lazy because Ambrose airs him out? 

The dude asked to work Japan so he could see Masa Saito before he died, yeah I know broken record. Lesnar was willing to do shit with Punk which goes to show it's more about Dean than anything else. It's a knee jerk reaction to take Ambrose word as bond. I think Brock was being more of a baby than lazy. He didn't want to do anything with Ambrose.

I think Brock will treat Orton with some professional courtesy because he respects Orton on more levels than he can an Ambrose.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

Brock's bitchass
I hope Orton wins


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2016)

"I'm Vince's favorite wrestler."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Brock's bitchass
> I hope Orton wins



Because Ambrose thinks he's lazy? Ambrose has one of the worst signature movesets in any major promotion, watching Brock bump for the rebound lariat was fucking ridiculous.

I hope Orton wins too though. Let Orton get the Taker rub and then let him put over a heel. I still think Ziggler should turn and Ziggler/Orton hasn't been run into the ground like crazy yet.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because Ambrose thinks he's lazy? Ambrose has one of the worst signature movesets in any major promotion, watching Brock bump for the rebound lariat was fucking ridiculous.
> 
> I hope Orton wins too though. Let Orton get the Taker rub and then let him put over a heel. I still think Ziggler should turn and Ziggler/Orton hasn't been run into the ground like crazy yet.



Nah you ass, because he didn't want to do shit for the match.'

And the rebound lariat is awesome btw


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No because I think it's a one sided situation that's easy to figure out. I think Lesnar doesn't rate a Dean Ambrose, why should he? I mean Dean isn't a great worker, does Lesnar care about mic skills? Like this is a dude who has basically worked pretty hard/put over the wrong dudes for the company but is lazy because Ambrose airs him out?
> 
> The dude asked to work Japan so he could see Masa Saito before he died, yeah I know broken record. Lesnar was willing to do shit with Punk which goes to show it's more about Dean than anything else. It's a knee jerk reaction to take Ambrose word as bond. I think Brock was being more of a baby than lazy. He didn't want to do anything with Ambrose.
> 
> I think Brock will treat Orton with some professional courtesy because he respects Orton on more levels than he can an Ambrose.



I was talking to someone else about this and the person said lesnar basically has that old school mentality.

There are many examples of brock showing some type of emotion or respect to wrestling. Like you said he wanted to go back to Japan. 
There is that network special for Wrestlemania 31 where brock and taker had that little short reaction and of course brock saying thank you while defeating takers streak.

Now we can't tell if orton is in high regards from Lesnar or even if they're friends. But I'm not gonna lie, this may just be me, but lesnar seems more involved in this build up than deans right off the bat.

This match has the potential to be a classic or one of the worsts ever. Just all the variables depends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

and he's a fucking psychopath, no surprise

Brock's bitchass


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Nah you ass, because he didn't want to do shit for the match.'
> 
> And the rebound lariat is awesome btw



You don't think that has anything to do with the moveset and how he's the Beast Incarnate and he has to sell for a dude who has like one legitimate offensive maneuver?

Nigel McGuinness was good. Dean's is fucking terrible. He's a world champion and the fact he still does that shit is so cringe worthy. Like dude no one buys that move, it's Toru Yano terrible. Now again I think Brock is a complete baby for not working with Dean who had a pretty hot run from like the Roadblock buildup all the way through to Mania. Still it's dumb to just blame it on Brock. Dean got all those weapons then he doesn't even use anything.

The fact that Brock had to use a weapon in the manner he did. Like being completely honest here that match should have been 12 minutes of Brock beating Dean's shit in with like 3 hope spots and an F5 to end it. The only reason he even had that match was injuries and the Rock's insurance problem.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> and he's a fucking psychopath, no surprise
> 
> Brock's bitchass



You realize that's a farming method called chick culling, right? They do a bunch of crazy things to kill them like putting them through a grinder.

My dad went pescatarian because of things like that.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

Farmers are psychopaths 



SoulTaker said:


> Like dude no one buys that move,



Maybe your ears are shit, but i hear a pretty damn good pop when he does that* awesome* move


----------



## teddy (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Farmers are psychopaths
> 
> Maybe your ears are shit, but i hear a pretty damn good pop when he does that* awesome* move



It's apart of his hope spot a lot of the times and he's over doesn't mean the move is awesome by any stretch of the imagination. People use to pop for the Cobra too, Ken, shit was still terrible. Like dude I don't really deal in bias, I'm the same dude who will work in support of Dean with the podcast but shit on him for the fact he has the worst signature moveset in WWE. This is especially true if Del Rio had to take out the woe stomp because Balor's up.


I have low expectations for season 3 considering....


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

as sick as always


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Resuv and roman needs to be a long rivalry


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's apart of his hope spot a lot of the times and he's over doesn't mean the move is awesome by any stretch of the imagination.



Nah son, it was getting pops back when he was in the Shield. It's a fuckin sick ass move. 
I have/had a bunch of dream counters with that move. One of those was when AJ used the pele-kick, the other was HHH's knee bash to the head. And there are more in the horizon. Do please tell me what makes it so awful, besides shit taste


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

Facebook posters swear up and down the divas revolution is ruined because of Eva Marie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Resuv and roman needs to be a long rivalry



I mean honestly I'd like to see Rusev win both matches in the feud then drop it to a face in a hot feud. Let Roman lose a little more, this will give Rusev a run and make him look super strong then you can start version 4.0 of the Roman push.




Kenju said:


> Nah son, it was getting pops back when he was in the Shield. It's a fuckin sick ass move.
> I have/had a bunch of dream counters with that move. One of those was when AJ used the pele-kick, the other was HHH's knee bash to the head. And there are more in the horizon. Do please tell me what makes it so awful, besides shit taste



When he was in the Shield? Ken I don't think he got it until like partway through the US title run and he barely used it in trios. At one point Ambrose had the least TV appearances of any Shield member and that scenario isn't the move being over its the timing of the move. He could legit do another move and get an equal or greater reaction then the one your sort of exaggerating. I mean dude do you really
remember how hot the Shield was? 

We've had this conversation a million times Ken, he moves back and flips himself into the rope and then comes back with even more recoil to hit the lariat. It's even worse when it's performed off the apron. Ambrose is not a natural or fluid athlete, he doesn't have the skillset to use that move properly. Sometimes it just doesn't work man. You think Ambrose is perfect and he really isn't. 

Shit tastes? Aren't you the one who tried to tell me that Seth and Owens weren't good heels because people pop for their cruiserweight moves, despite the fact both guys still get heel heat while doing those moves? Yeah, you are.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean honestly I'd like to see Rusev win both matches in the feud then drop it to a face in a hot feud. Let Roman lose a little more, this will give Rusev a run and make him look super strong then you can start version 4.0 of the Roman push.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant basically.

I just didn't want roman vs resuv as a one time thing tho. Have roman lose to him twice and it will make resuv legit. 

I'd say let resuv keep the title until December.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> -



Nah i know he isnt the most fluid, dude just needs to move faster, but you still haven't told me what's so horribly wrong with it. 

I guarantee if Owens, did it, everyone would be sucking its dick as the best move that's ever in the wrestling industry and that it would make every match a 5 Star in the match it was used in and be called "The most realistic move in pro wrestling", and that it would go on to  create wrestling babies 

and yes you do have shit taste, i've known you long enough


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That's what I meant basically.
> 
> I just didn't want roman vs resuv as a one time thing tho. Have roman lose to him twice and it will make resuv legit.
> 
> I'd say let resuv keep the title until December.



Exactly and the thing is that they can legit turn the Roman stuff on whenever they want but they'll basically never have a real chance to make Rusev a thing again. That's an absolute statement but Rusev had a GOAT tier Mania entrance and then was getting NTR'd by Ziggler with his old girl and new girl.




Kenju said:


> Nah i know he isnt the most fluid, dude just needs to move faster, but you still haven't told me what's so horribly wrong with it.
> 
> I guarantee if Owens, did it, everyone would be sucking its dick as the best move that's ever in the wrestling industry and that it would make every match a 5 Star in the match it was used in and be called "The most realistic move in pro wrestling", and that it would go on to  create wrestling babies
> 
> and yes you do have shit taste, i've known you long enough





I literally laid it out for you Ken. I pointed out the psychology of him basically hanging himself in the rope and then coming back and hitting a dude harder despite the fact he loses the momentum his opponent imparted onto him most of the time as he sets up to shoot himself up from the ropes and how the move lacks fluidity.

It would be better if Owens did it because Owens is a much better wrestler than Ambrose. What kind of point is that to even make. Owens does shit in the ring that Ambrose wouldn't even try in the PC with only his boys watching. If the thesis is Ambrose isn't a good athlete then why wouldn't the fat guy who does double jump moonsaults and frog splashes with more grace?

You're defending the rebound lariat as being awesome. I don't really have to insult your taste since your actions are doing it for you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2016)

I heard there were some titties on Smackdown


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

Yeah Eva's

@SoulTaker


No what it is him using the middle rope to pull and launch himself and the top rope sending his leg forward. 



And KO is just fat


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Yeah Eva's
> 
> @SoulTaker
> 
> ...



Look at his hands Ken, and the complete dead stop of momentum. It's a bad move. It's a similar situation to Ziggler except he ditched his shitty move which was his finisher





You keeping up with G1 or nah?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 10, 2016)

@SoulTaker you just cant see the gracefulness of the art that is the lunatic lariat

and you call that a sell?


and nah thats too much wrestling from ppl not named Naito or Ambrose


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2016)

<iframe src="" width="320" height="260" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe>

Source: http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/tna-sign-top-free-agent-wrestler-w433786

Sandow???


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Watching NXT and the Authors of Pain are probably going to be the first good hossy tag team WWE has had in forever. La Sombra got a new armlock DDT finisher.

@Kenju I don't think it's been as hype this year anyway. There's less bad matches. Naito's had some really good matches, I liked his match with Shibata a lot. I think Naito is probably going to win the whole thing. Dude basically killed the Bullet Club.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No because I think it's a one sided situation that's easy to figure out. I think Lesnar doesn't rate a Dean Ambrose, why should he? I mean Dean isn't a great worker, does Lesnar care about mic skills? Like this is a dude who has basically worked pretty hard/put over the wrong dudes for the company but is lazy because Ambrose airs him out?
> 
> The dude asked to work Japan so he could see Masa Saito before he died, yeah I know broken record. Lesnar was willing to do shit with Punk which goes to show it's more about Dean than anything else. It's a knee jerk reaction to take Ambrose word as bond. I think Brock was being more of a baby than lazy. He didn't want to do anything with Ambrose.
> 
> I think Brock will treat Orton with some professional courtesy because he respects Orton on more levels than he can an Ambrose.



Wait wait, so you're blaming the lack of respect on Ambrose over steroid user Brock?

Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait wait, so you're blaming the lack of respect on Ambrose over steroid user Brock?
> 
> Get the fuck out of here.



I literally said I think Brock was more of a baby then being lazy in the post you quoted. I don't know what the steroid thing has to do with anything but it really speaks to a mindset that's compromised by recency bias. 

Lesnar is a former D1 champion and he won his UFC title while presumably clean, there's actually a really obvious physical difference from his UFC days and even early return days. Ambrose wrestled in highschool and isn't exactly going to win the Flair/Thesz or Bryan Danielson. I'm just connecting the dots.

Calm your tits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I literally said I think Brock was more of a baby then being lazy in the post you quoted. I don't know what the steroid thing has to do with anything but it really speaks to a mindset that's compromised by recency bias.
> 
> Lesnar is a former D1 champion and he won his UFC title while presumably clean, there's actually a really obvious physical difference from his UFC days and even early return days. Ambrose wrestled in highschool and isn't exactly going to win the Flair/Thesz or Bryan Danielson. I'm just connecting the dots.
> 
> Calm your tits.



It's this annoying concept about how this guy will get ragged for not being a great wrestler. So what? Not everyone has to be KO or Cesaro.

Would make it boring if everyone had their talent. 

Dean isn't someone who came with praise, he legit scrapped from his shitty life to the top. Be nice people could just accept who he is yo.

Also Dean cared about that match because he wanted to make it into a war that could excite the fans. I get it and could see how awesome it could have been. You don't care about Ambrose so it doesn't impact you how that match could have gone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

I think Metalik signed and is going to be in the new cruiserweight division.



Dean Ambrose said:


> It's this annoying concept about how this guy will get ragged for not being a great wrestler. So what? Not everyone has to be KO or Cesaro.
> 
> Would make it boring if everyone had their talent.
> 
> ...



You're out of pocket.You don't have to be a great wrestler to put on great matches. I watch a lot of wrestling, maybe consider for a second I watch more than you? So I can grasp the concept that you don't have to be a technically gifted guy or high flyer or have moves to be a good wrestler. I know there's guys you can't put in a box because they tell a story that's beyond skills and athleticism. I watch a lot of old shit on the network too. I like to think I'm pretty open minded to different forms of wrestling.

That's not necessarily true on a deeper level, that doesn't mean there's not a bar. You need breaks and can't field super shows but thank god your shit show match is Golden Truth v Breezango rather than a bra and panties between men.

Legit sat here and argued he did nothing wrong during the Austin podcast.

No I'm a wrestling fan, my allegiance is to good matches so I did want it to be a good match because I wanted a good Mania. I was actually very favorable of Ambrose from the Roadblock lead up until the Mania match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Metalik signed and is going to be in the new cruiserweight division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'm just more like, I get what you look for in wrestling. I just think not everyone is that analytical about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy shit


That was a real nice match. Liked how Triple Nose came out to congratulate Cedric even though he lost.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Ibushi/Alexander was incredible. That's all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess I'm just more like, I get what you look for in wrestling. I just think not everyone is that analytical about it.



That's fair enough I suppose.



[S-A-F] said:


> That was a real nice match. Liked how Triple Nose came out to congratulate Cedric even though he lost.



I read like a week or two ago he signed.I think Cedric will be pretty great. 

Nakamura was saying that Ibushi was a weird guy, kind of implying he might not sign. 

Imagine seeing this match on Raw for a championship.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 10, 2016)

To be honest outside of the Brock redebut against Dena where he lost, and that triple threat with Rollins involved he has pretty much wrestled the exact same match over and over again. I could see where Dean would have trouble working with Lesnar. Would have been better going straight to Heyman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2016)

He legit spills on his family here and makes sense why he doesn't say anything.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2016)

ted. said:


> Spoilers: your anti-brock boner is going to twitch a bit



Whose do you think is stronger? My anti-Brock boner or Juice's anti-Cena boner? 



> to be fair i can't blame people for how they're feeling/have felt about brock. kind of hoping orton goes over him at SS since 1) i doubt brock would care and 2) a suspension means jackshit when he only shows up a handful of times throughout the year anyway



What a weird time it would be to beat him. He's pretty much beaten all the greats (save Bryan) whose power levels come anywhere close to his, and Orton just comes comes in from an arm injury and takes it?

Not saying I don't want it to happen, but I sure don't expect it to, and if it does I will be weirded right the fuck out.



Legend said:


> Am i the only one bored by SD tonight?



I actually thought last night's Smackdown was the first one to beat Raw this week IMO. But yes, it too felt like it was in a bit of a filler state. The entire show was pretty much carried by Dean/Ziggler/Wyatts. Didn't help that the crowd was, once again, shitty.

I'm liking Heath Slaters current gig though. Most entertaining his antics have been in years. Eva's thing was good too. Though, at the moment, I'm bracing myself for the inevidable, it being that Eva's gonna have to wrestle at some point.


Noooo, I haven't finished season 2 yet! (I'm currently in the middle of the Trios tournament.)



kurisu said:


> I heard there were some titties on Smackdown



God fucking dammit, Khris. 



The Juice Man said:


> I heard Nose gave Cedric Aexander props.
> 
> I know for a fact Cedric won't conform to be a _*mega-over year long tag team champion*_.



Learn2spel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2016)

Still sucks about Shelton not resigning with E due to surgery . Smackdown could have used the boost.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2016)

They really need it. I've been enjoying the shows, but that's because I'm something of a loyalist when it comes to the guys I like. The show's, without a doubt, lacking in star power.

I guess they thought Cena would be enough to carry things while they picked up the pieces with these other dudes and dudettes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2016)

They'll probably have even more call ups in 2 weeks. The shows will be more settled in 2 months. It's hard to not want instant greatness with all the hype but everything is moving in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2016)

The dirtsheets did say that Nose is looking to hire "a lot of ROH guys."


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Whose do you think is stronger? My anti-Brock boner or Juice's anti-Cena boner?



I got to give juice the nod. he treats his anti-cena boner like it's proof of a religious right of passage to discredit the man. you're not bad yourself. the amount of times you refer to lesnar as "jimmy johns" probably outnumbers the instances where you used his actual name 



> What a weird time it would be to beat him. He's pretty much beaten all the greats (save Bryan) whose power levels come anywhere close to his, and Orton just comes comes in from an arm injury and takes it?



it would be weird considering his god-mode booking and i too wouldn't expect an orton win, which is part of what makes the outcome of the match one of the most interesting things to look into. vince just had reigns eat 3 straight pins for doping and apologize to the locker room which would make the casual viewer think the dubba dubba e is serious to a degree about maintaining the integrity of the wellness policy

...then along comes lesnar fresh off of a doping controversy with the ufc. a suspension in this case is literally the equivalent of telling him he's free to tend to his minnesota farm, leaving us to wonder if this will be a case of glaring hypocrisy from vince and if not, how exactly would they intend on exacting a public form of punishment.

i'll go ahead and make the bet that this will at least actually look like a competition due to said doping incident being fresh in everyone's mind and this match being orton's first big match back making me doubt that they're going to settle with making orton look like a chump. plus the overall buildup to this match is the biggest we've gotten since lesnar's past taker matches _(granted most of that feud consisted of taker dishing out low blows like they're going out of style and bork's weird insistence to not wear a cup). _and kayfabe-wise orton is a more unorthodox opponent to face _(like ambrose)_ yet more calculated and experienced _(unlike ambrose)_ so


...yay potential suspense?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2016)

KOTA VS. CEDRIC WAS GODLY AS FUCK!

please sign Cedric!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2016)

Roderick Strong seems to be heading to WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

That hhh cosign at the end for Cedric was lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I thought Ibushi/Alexander was better than Ciampa/Gargano. It's splitting hairs though, both were awesome and match of the year contenders.

I think Nose raids Mexico and/then Europe. I think Roderick Strong is coming over too. I really wonder what the cruiserweight title will look like on Raw with all of these guys. I still think Ricochet and Ospreay sign in 2017.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's fair enough I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's great news on him signing Cedric. a CW title match of that caliber on raw would be sick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I think that's one of the first matches that made me feel like I was watching 96-97 WCW but updated for now. 

I'm hearing Talking Smack is really legit. The clips have been good but I haven't watched one. DB has been great since he came back in this role.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah the CW division has really been revived. Its a great time to watch it. 

I haven't watched a single ep of Talking Smack, is it that good? I just assumed it would be lame post match mumbo jumbo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I thought the same thing but listening to this wrestling podcast during my commute and all the hosts are gushing over it. They say basically DB just trolls people and gets people to say shit they shouldn't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think that's one of the first matches that made me feel like I was watching 96-97 WCW but updated for now.
> 
> I'm hearing Talking Smack is really legit. The clips have been good but I haven't watched one. DB has been great since he came back in this role.



Bryan just goes fucking in. He's taken so many shots the first two episodes. I guess that's the point of the entire show and he's protected because it seems like he's just going in to bite people heads off.

I don't know why but him getting into Eva Marie was kinda hard for me to watch. It was just clear she rarely does live talking segments so you could tell she was nervous and watching hard on what she says so she doesn't try to sound dumb or diss anoyone.

Bryan would have hard hitting questions for every answer she gave and he kinda wanted her to diss a diva right there on the spot which she clearly was trying to avoid to not get people pissed at her.

But bryan kept pushing that.


Shit was hard for me tbh idk y lol. But yeah I don't know if bryan has all this power to talk shit or if he's just like fuck it


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I thought the same thing but listening to this wrestling podcast during my commute and all the hosts are gushing over it. They say basically DB just trolls people and gets people to say shit they shouldn't.


I'm watching it right now. The talking smack with Ziggler and American Alphas on it was alright, the best part was Ziggler's part. Now I'm gonna watch this week's Talking Smack, maybe all the Bryan goodness is from this episode.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

One of the guys on the podcast, whose opinions I'm lower on, was saying Talking Smack DB was the best heel in the company.

@WhatADrag I get you it's cringy in the way you feel bad for Eva because she's not equipped. But she does have quite a few reps in front of live audiences from the year she did on NXT. She's still pretty awful, even with 4 years in the company, but she is the kind of awful where you can really see what they see in her now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

Shout out to roman improving in the last year or so.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> One of the guys on the podcast, whose opinions I'm lower on, was saying Talking Smack DB was the best heel in the company.
> 
> @WhatADrag I get you it's cringy in the way you feel bad for Eva because she's not equipped. But she does have quite a few reps in front of live audiences from the year she did on NXT. She's still pretty awful, even with 4 years in the company, but she is the kind of awful where you can really see what they see in her now.


Well I did like how he defended Ambrose on the podcast with Austin. i fully agree with it that Ambrose doesn't need any motivation from Austin and that he's been giving it his all. Just that super chill personality rubbed Austin the wrong way. 

The eva marie part was funny too. Watching him try to get her to talk shit about a diva. While Eva tried her hardest not too.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

This explains that Darren push.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> people defending ambrose's conduct in that interview
> 
> can't be "the guy" putting out gahbij like that



Isn't the appeal of Ambrose that he isn't "the guy"? Isn't that why the masses rallied behind him instead of Reigns and why he was outdrawing Reigns with a damaged character? Anyway from my pov Austin put him in a bad situation where he either had to talk about deeply personal shit or drug use.


Then why the fuck did they basically have Darren Young acting like he was into chicks when he was basically sexually harassing Jojo after the draft.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

My computer gear came in today.

Got me a one piece mouse pad now


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)

Man i just saw Cena show up on a Hefty commercial on TV


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

I swear wwe treats their main title better than TNA. 

Only the legit top guys hold the title on wwe. 

I felt like when I used to watch TNA everyone on the roster  became the champion and the title was past around like a hot potato


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I swear wwe treats their main title better than TNA.
> 
> Only the legit top guys hold the title on wwe.
> 
> I felt like when I used to watch TNA everyone on the roster  became the champion and the title was past around like a hot potato



Because it was.

I mean people have a really fucked up sense of modern day titles. Even the IWGP belt people think that crazy long reigns are the norm like it's ROH or some shit and the long reigns only started in like 2013 when they started getting hot and Tanahashi was the ace. For all intents and purposes the WWE Title has had like what 6 different champions in 2 years?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because it was.
> 
> I mean people have a really fucked up sense of modern day titles. Even the IWGP belt people think that crazy long reigns are the norm like it's ROH or some shit and the long reigns only started in like 2013 when they started getting hot and Tanahashi was the ace. For all intents and purposes the WWE Title has had like what 6 different champions in 2 years?



Last people I remember are roman Seth hhh sheamus and dean 
 but to be fair one time Seth got hurt or got cashed in on that same night
and the other time roman got suspended. 

Sheamus and hhh has really short runs but they were former champions and just transitional ones.

Damn near every dude on TNA has had the main title. And I feel like it Just devalues it because if everyone has had it does it really mean the title is elite?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> people defending ambrose's conduct in that interview
> 
> can't be "the guy" putting out gahbij like that


Nothing wrong with being a chill, introvert world champion. That's what the fans love about Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nothing wrong with being a chill, introvert world champion.


Wasn't that basically beniot?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't the appeal of Ambrose that he isn't "the guy"? Isn't that why the masses rallied behind him instead of Reigns and why he was outdrawing Reigns with a damaged character? Anyway from my pov Austin put him in a bad situation where he either had to talk about deeply personal shit or drug use.



No.



Ambrose isn't more over than Reigns dude. He's more over as a _face_. Big difference. And that's not why people aren't behind the BIG DOG either. Roman still winning breh.



[S-A-F] said:


> Nothing wrong with being a chill, introvert world champion.



True. But if you want to be "the guy" then that's not possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't that basically beniot?


Maybe but its kinda reaching to compare him to Beniot.


God Movement said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the guy of Smackdown though as well as the only current world champion in the company. I don't see why it can't be possible for someone like that to realize their dream. Talk about being discouraging.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He is the guy of Smackdown though as well as the only current world champion in the company. I don't see why it can't be possible for someone like that to realize their dream. Talk about being discouraging.



You're right. He is..on TV. But the aim is to be "the guy" overall. The top guy, unparalleled. To be that you have to be capable of representing the company on a professional front. As gifted as Ambrose is on the mic and despite all the charisma he appears to possess on your TV screen he seems to be incapable of carrying himself in a professional manner. So unless he sorts that out, he isn't going to be "the guy"..."the Cena"..."the Rock" he will not and cannot be that. So in that sense, he can't be "the guy".


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

How so? That's what was Beniot was basically. Beniot was just a better wreslter.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2016)

ted. said:


> I got to give juice the nod. he treats his anti-cena boner like it's proof of a religious right of passage to discredit the man. you're not bad yourself. the amount of times you refer to lesnar as "jimmy johns" probably outnumbers the instances where you used his actual name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jimmy Johns isn't his real name? But it's on his shorts. Every wrestler's name is on their tights. Nice try, attempting to bamboozle me, artist formally known as "the"

---------------------------------
Joeks aside, I think the main difference here though is that while Reigns was immediately publicly reprimanded for his addy usage (iirc, I think WWE were the ones to break the story themselves?), the UFC stuff with Jimmy is being outright ignored by the company, Orton's shitpostig notwithstanding. Whether it's because they want to keep the hype of the match up or because they genuinely don't care about UFC is up in the air.

Though, I guess to be fair, I will say this: This current Orton feud seems to be getting put on the level of Triple H and Undertaker. All the guys that faced The Beast aside from those two have been put in charge of putting over the overpowered nature of his booking. Dean's whole thing was that he knew he was gonna die, Cena literally said several times that he was terrified, etc. Stuff to drive home the fact that Lesnar was the guy to beat. Orton on the other hand might as well be taking a nap for how unfazed he is. Taking shots at him, throwing shade, constantly downplaying his success, even going so far as to say his finisher is just plain better than 90% of Bork's moveset. And he's the face! It'd be different if he were the shitty heel about to get his comeuppance, but this is someone who the crowd are supposed to get behind, and he's tossing this much swagger around when barely anybody else that's had this type of match has been able to.

If nothing else, that alone strikes me as pretty fishy, considering everything leading up to this point. So hey, maybe you might be right.



WhatADrag said:


> Bryan just goes fucking in. He's taken so many shots the first two episodes. I guess that's the point of the entire show and he's protected because it seems like he's just going in to bite people heads off.



Bryan's been kind of an asshole in general since taking up this managerial position and I love it. 



The sentiment is commendable... but the whole "pushing da gays" thing is something that's sorta hard to get right in even things like cinema and video games. They've tripped over themselves more times than not, though it is getting better recently. I feel like wrestling should wait a bit before they... try... something like that? Especially given WWE's track record in particular.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2016)

@kurisu

Found my Waifu. She will be here soon. Those stiff ass looking punches and kicks.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're right. He is..on TV. But the aim is to be "the guy" overall. The top guy, unparalleled. To be that you have to be capable of representing the company on a professional front. As gifted as Ambrose is on the mic and despite all the charisma he appears to possess on your TV screen he seems to be incapable of carrying himself in a professional manner. So unless he sorts that out, he isn't going to be "the guy"..."the Cena"..."the Rock" he will not and cannot be that. So in that sense, he can't be "the guy".


He's been in wwe for a few years now and is their main champion. I'm sure he knows how to conduct himself in a professional manner. Theirs a difference between being a professional and being extra chill at a podcast and rubbing your hardass interviewer the wrong way.

tbfh stone cold needs a chill pill.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2016)

I sometimes think the WWE doesn't need a "The Guy"

There needs to always be a top five imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree there are to many guys with strong fan bases and there is no talent on that level of Rock and Austin to be the guy for the company.

Raw
Rollins
Finn
Roman
Owens
Lesnar

Smackdown
Dean 
Randy
Cena
Styles
Bray


Just don't have the titles being tossed around like they're nothing and protect these guys and let them go all out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Last people I remember are roman Seth hhh sheamus and dean
> but to be fair one time Seth got hurt or got cashed in on that same night
> and the other time roman got suspended.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Cena-Orton-DB.

Matt Hardy...lol.

On the real there's been less TNA championship reigns than we think. Since 2007 there's only been 37 reigns, but Bobby Roode has the longest one with a 250+ day reign. I think what hurts it too is that they didn't use the retreads or WWE guys to prop up the midcard properly. The classic criticism has always been that they didn't really prop up the TNA originals which devalues the belt because dudes who are IC/US title material in WWE are your world champions.



Flow said:


> I sometimes think the WWE doesn't need a "The Guy"
> 
> There needs to always be a top five imo.



I think it's an overblown concept because there's always usually two guys and then history dictates who the guy really was. I think people let this NJPW, Ace, nonsense filter into the WWE stuff. I think you're 100 percent spot on for the top 5 guy thing. Give me 5 dudes you interchange as the focus of the show and have everything sort of bounce off of them. 

Let dudes get like 2-3 months before moving down and propelling someone else up. That might sound sort of 50-50 but if you stagger wins/losses then you make winning streaks matter more.



God Movement said:


> You're right. He is..on TV. But the aim is to be "the guy" overall. The top guy, unparalleled. To be that you have to be capable of representing the company on a professional front. As gifted as Ambrose is on the mic and despite all the charisma he appears to possess on your TV screen he seems to be incapable of carrying himself in a professional manner. So unless he sorts that out, he isn't going to be "the guy"..."the Cena"..."the Rock" he will not and cannot be that. So in that sense, he can't be "the guy".



I think you need to do a bit more research. He's more over in the sense he draws better live crowds, gets better reactions, and is presented as such on TV. One of the reasons they put the title on him is because his gates were comparable to Roman's in worse drawing areas, with little backing from creative, and weaker undercards. His merch has been noted as constantly being in the running for second place. Ambrose, and trust me I'm not what you would consider a fan of him, is essentially the second best drawing active member of the roster besides Cena.

I do agree with the other part which is the public relations aspect. He's definitely lacking there. Like even Punk and Bryan were definitely better at doing the local TV spots, hell even Lesnar is despite hating people. I think your right in this regard but in terms of Ambrose not being more over then Reigns, that's not really accurate.


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not too familiar with who is where but in no particular order:

Main Event:

AJ Styles
Kevin Owens
Dean Ambrose
Finn Balor
Seth Rollins
John Cena
Bray Wyatt

Midcards:

Cesaro (I wanted to include him in the top pick, but although he puts on badass/amazing matches, I really think his mic work can get better)
Rusev  (I've trash-talked him so many times but he's amazing in the ring. I feel like him developing himself with Lana has done him justice)
Roman Reigns (He's already somewhat made a name of himself in the main event card, but he needs to desperately re-invent his character)
Sami Zayn (He's amazing, can compose himself on the mic, but I want to see more energy from him on his promo work if it makes sense)


I also wouldn't mind seeing one more Chris Jericho run as the WWE champions/universe champion. I prefer the WWE champion, and I'd like him to put someone over.


TBH, I'm apathetic towards Brock Lesnar at this point. He hasn't really been putting anyone over but himself. I'm getting sick of people cower in fear of him. I mean I understand his credentials are unmatched towards everyone on the roster, but it's getting old at this point. He's a partimer that comes and emasculates someone on the roster, then leaves. It's sort why I got irritated when The Rock would come back. Him burying the Wyatt family then leaving..


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't forget Cena-Orton-DB.
> 
> Matt Hardy...lol.
> 
> ...


when you said the last two years i was just counting this year and 2015.  

That excludes Cena Orton and Bryan being on the list


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

Flow said:


> I'm not too familiar with who is where but in no particular order:
> 
> Main Event:
> 
> ...



Are you saying you'tr not caught up with the updated rosters and this is why u did a overall top 6?

I agree with everything you posted but Kevin Owens being one of the main event guys. After summerslam hes going to be the only guy on your main event list to not main event a ppv, unless lesnar vs orton goes over finn vs seth. 


i'd say Orton is in the top six considering how on fire he is right now and hes going to face Lesnar and it seems like hes going to be a major top baby face from here on out.

Bray is also ify considering he loses so much and if they do nxt cal ups again he could easily be replaced by joe or shinuske


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not too sure who is on the updated rosters in terms of RAW and Smackdown Live.

I have a feeling...well maybe it's just hopeful thinking that they are saving Bray Wyatt up for something big.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

Bray doesn't even  have an opponent at summerslam


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)

Those lyrics...Cody is offended


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bray doesn't even  have an opponent at summerslam



Bray nor Zayn. With Balor coming in, Orton returning and Ziggler being moved up a card, this is what happens with so many top stars are on the roster


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> when you said the last two years i was just counting this year and 2015.
> 
> That excludes Cena Orton and Bryan being on the list



My mistake but you're right. I mean put another way the only other belt in the world that compares is the IWGP title, which has modern runs which are also pretty overrated. 



WhatADrag said:


> Bray doesn't even  have an opponent at summerslam



A lot of people consider him to be the top heel of the brand because he's essentially the third guy involved in the title feud. I think the jumping off point makes him that. I get what your saying about Summerslam but he seems to be more of a victim of a booking crunch and TV necessity. 

There's a growing sentiment that whoever faces Dean at Backlash, presumably Ziggler or Wyatt, that they will in fact win the belt. I don't have a problem with either guy winning but I also think Ambrose should reign for atleast 100 days. We're going to be like 62 days into his reign for Summerslam and like 80 something going into Backlash. I think Ambrose should get at least 4 defenses before dropping the belt.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2016)

Isn't bray injured? He probably won't be on the summerslam card either.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you need to do a bit more research. He's more over in the sense he draws better live crowds, gets better reactions, and is presented as such on TV. One of the reasons they put the title on him is because his gates were comparable to Roman's in worse drawing areas, with little backing from creative, and weaker undercards. His merch has been noted as constantly being in the running for second place. Ambrose, and trust me I'm not what you would consider a fan of him, is essentially the second best drawing active member of the roster besides Cena.
> 
> I do agree with the other part which is the public relations aspect. He's definitely lacking there. Like even Punk and Bryan were definitely better at doing the local TV spots, hell even Lesnar is despite hating people. I think your right in this regard but in terms of Ambrose not being more over then Reigns, that's not really accurate.



No I don't because I understand the concept of being "over" perfectly. To be "over" is to have people actually care about you enough to react. You can then add nouns to it like "face" and "heel" to express exactly what you mean. Ambrose is more over as a _face_ than Roman Reigns. He is not more OVER than Roman Reigns. Roman Reigns gets heat as a face, which is bad, it shows that he isn't liked in that specific role, he does however get more heat than Ambrose gets cheers which shows his preferred alignment by the masses is _heel_. If you were to linearly swap Roman Reigns' heat with cheers he would be far, far more over as a face than Ambrose.

Now, with that said, let's talk about the _numbers._ For those numbers to hold _any_ weight you're going to need to put them into context. How much seats does the arena hold? What states were the arenas in? Who else was on the card? How much more was Ambrose drawing than Reigns? I need to see all of the information. These are all factors that you must consider, which makes it a much more complicated matter. What is constant however besides everything else is Roman Reigns' Youtube numbers absolutely shit on everyone else on the roster sans John Cena. If Ambrose is indeed more over than Roman Reigns then why is it that no-one cares to watch his segments back as much as they do Roman Reigns? Case-in-point, Roman Reigns' segment with Rusev 2 days ago has over 2 million views on the WWE YT channel. Ambrose's segment against Ziggler LAST WEEK barely has 900,000.

I'm not saying Youtube numbers are the be-all and end-all but there are no other factors you have to consider besides the number that appears below the video which reads "views". For some reason, a guy who apparently is not over (according to most people) is getting more viewership than the people who supposedly are over? Could it be because Roman Reigns actually IS over but his rather unfortunate alignment (which the fans do not want) makes fans respond adversely? I believe so. I also believe there's a hivemind mentality against Reigns where people feel obliged to boo or slate him no matter what he does. I've said it before, you had people saying "you can't wrestle" to a guy who has had a top 3 match this year with AJ Styles and other great matches on PPVs whilst cheering Ambrose matches 1 hour later. That sums it up right there.

To summarise, Roman is very over because people _care_, he's just not _liked_ which means he shouldn't be a face. A face is the most over heel on the roster and that's the issue. People don't want to cheer for Reigns, there's nothing they can do to get people to cheer for Reigns because Reigns is the fans' choice of number one HEEL. At first, Reigns probably wasn't very over and fans probably legitimately wanted him to go away since as we know, he "stole" Daniel Bryan's spot and he was a face while doing it - automatic heat. However, since, I've seen quite the shift, it's more so now that they are trying to force a turn. They want to hate this guy, but management isn't budging. He's a true heel, because people don't fake hate him, they *actually* hate him and if they make this guy heel people are going to pay to see him get beat.

A lot of people said Floyd Mayweather's fights were boring, yet they kept paying to see him get beat. That's what a true heel is. Kevin Owens, whilst talented, is liked. He is not at the pinnacle of the heel alignment. Neither is Seth Rollins. No-one really is. Reigns can be though. You have to understand the power (or lack-of) of incorrect alignment, Austin turning heel literally turned people away in droves, Austin didn't become any less talented or over, people just don't want to support a character in the role that they don't believe they shouldn't be in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My mistake but you're right. I mean put another way the only other belt in the world that compares is the IWGP title, which has modern runs which are also pretty overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Put it this way. Another reason why I like a little lengthy run is because not every one has the title which means it gives you tahat feeling of who's next.

Right now the only top guys on smack down to not have the title before are aj and bray. It just always seem special to hold off those type of guys to win it until wrestlemania summerslam etc, rather than backlash. I feel like title changes on regular ppvs should be given only if the guy has won the title before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No I don't because I understand the concept of being "over" perfectly. To be "over" is to have people actually care about you enough to react. You can then add nouns to it like "face" and "heel" to express exactly what you mean. Ambrose is more over as a _face_ than Roman Reigns. He is not more OVER than Roman Reigns. Roman Reigns gets heat as a face, which is bad, it shows that he isn't liked in that specific role, he does however get more heat than Ambrose gets cheers which shows his preferred alignment by the masses is _heel_. If you were to linearly swap Roman Reigns' heat with cheers he would be far, far more over as a face than Ambrose.
> 
> Now, with that said, let's talk about the _numbers._ For those numbers to hold _any_ weight you're going to need to put them into context. How much seats does the arena hold? What states were the arenas in? Who else was on the card? How much more was Ambrose drawing than Reigns? I need to see all of the information. These are all factors that you must consider, which makes it a much more complicated matter. What is constant however besides everything else is Roman Reigns' Youtube numbers absolutely shit on everyone else on the roster sans John Cena. If Ambrose is indeed more over than Roman Reigns then why is it that no-one cares to watch his segments back as much as they do Roman Reigns? Case-in-point, Roman Reigns' segment with Rusev 2 days ago has over 2 million views on the WWE YT channel. Ambrose's segment against Ziggler LAST WEEK barely has 900,000.
> 
> ...




Long story longer part of being over is being liked. Reigns had the more favorable venues when Ambrose was outdrawing him, he was heading A-tours and Ambrose was heading B-tours. I'm not going to tl;dr over it because it's unnecessary. I'm not the most virile Roman hater but I will say if you think he's over because of YT numbers but then ignore the fact his reign led to the downturn in ratings and big drop offs, or the fact that he's even more hated than lolSuperCenawins. I get what you're saying about it being from these other situations, people feeling he took DB's spot, and the like, these are arguments I've actually made to say that Ambrose would not be much better in the top spot because that spot accentuates your flaws moreso than showcases your strength. 

If you want to talk contextualizing numbers then there's also the key point of which videos the WWE chooses to feature and which they don't. Then there's the fact one segment is from a show that more people watch by nearly the same discrepancy as is present in the youtube numbers. 

So if you really want to argue that Roman is as over or more so than Dean Ambrose then you're just wrong. The live gates, the reactions, and the TV numbers that were doing slight upticks with Dean as champion and not Roman then idk. It's pretty clear that Dean is the more over of the two. 

Being over has a lot of different criteria and I think the fact that most people hate Roman in an X-Pac heat sort of way pretty much says all that needs to be said about how over he is in relation to the rest of his Shield mates.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 11, 2016)

You could tell Austin didn't like it when Ambrose said he would "block the stunner"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2016)

Bischoff on McGregor's comments:


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You could tell Austin didn't like it when Ambrose said he would "block the stunner"



I really wonder what Austin will say next week. He's gotta talk about this, right? This is too good to just leave alone. Especially with DB saying something.

Man I love Austin and Bret but I'm not with the recent stuff they've been doing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Long story longer part of being over is being liked. Reigns had the more favorable venues when Ambrose was outdrawing him, he was heading A-tours and Ambrose was heading B-tours. I'm not going to tl;dr over it because it's unnecessary. I'm not the most virile Roman hater but I will say if you think he's over because of YT numbers but then ignore the fact his reign led to the downturn in ratings and big drop offs, or the fact that he's even more hated than lolSuperCenawins. I get what you're saying about it being from these other situations, people feeling he took DB's spot, and the like, these are arguments I've actually made to say that Ambrose would not be much better in the top spot because that spot accentuates your flaws moreso than showcases your strength.
> 
> If you want to talk contextualizing numbers then there's also the key point of which videos the WWE chooses to feature and which they don't. Then there's the fact one segment is from a show that more people watch by nearly the same discrepancy as is present in the youtube numbers.
> 
> ...



I pretty much refuted that top segment with this.

"_You have to understand the power (or lack-of) of incorrect alignment, Austin turning heel literally turned people away in droves, Austin didn't become any less talented or over, *people just don't want to support a character in the role that they don't believe they shouldn't be in.*_"

In that sense, people don't want to pay their hard earned money to see a character in an alignment which isn't befitting of the person. That's my belief anyway.

Part of being over is being liked if you're a face. So in that sense, he's failed in that role. If you're liked as a heel then you aren't a very good heel. You're _supposed_ to HATE heels. You're _supposed_ to want to see them lose. What I think you might mean, but you're using the wrong choice of words, is that part of being over is being _respected_ as a performer.

Your argument against the YT ratings doesn't hold weight, because people claim Rollins is more over than Reigns but Reigns' YT views trump his also. They're on the same brand.

The TV ratings plummeting with Reigns as champion cannot accurately be accounted for though. There's no solid proof of it, especially considering he did not have particularly long periods as champion. So I'm going to call bullshit on that one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

Wwe has its own section on ESPN .com officially now


Coke boy Vince does it again.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Every show around that time is in trouble.
> 
> Like I said Hillary vs trump are predicted to get all time high ratings. Most shows even right now are losing ratings due. For example pardon the interruption, compared to last year at this time, to now, have lost like a 100 thousand something viewers I believe. And its because of males from 18 to 49 are watching CNN and other programs alike for the trump/Hillary shit.
> 
> ...



I guess I was concerned because the ratings are very low. I stopped watching wrestling when RAW used to average a 3.5, so seeing average ratings in the 2's is eye opening for me. I personally feel like they haven't been able to successfully grow their North American fans while becoming a global enterprise. But i'm not sure if that's true...they certainly have been able to find many ways to generate money for their product. Smackdown also generated a 1.69...not too far from TNA when they were doing everything they can to get the ratings up (averaged a 1.5ish for a while). But i see what you're saying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

If x pac don't name his podcast x pac heat I'm disappointed


----------



## Kenju (Aug 11, 2016)

coincidentally to the topic. Brandon Howard put this up on twitter


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2016)

AMBROSE haha. Nice.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I pretty much refuted that top segment with this.
> 
> "_You have to understand the power (or lack-of) of incorrect alignment, Austin turning heel literally turned people away in droves, Austin didn't become any less talented or over, *people just don't want to support a character in the role that they don't believe they shouldn't be in.*_"
> 
> ...



Not really because that's just an explanation of it and that's still not countering the essence of the argument which is that he isn't as over as Ambrose.

The your supposed to hate heels thing really has no bearing because the guy isn't a heel. I get it, I think you've liked posts where I've said Roman would be one of the biggest heels in the history of the wrestling business. I don't get how the dynamics of heel and face and being over relate here, I mean yeah obviously you're supposed to hate heels but we're not talking about a dude whose a heel even if we want him to be. Rollins does get cheered because he's over as a performer, that's the thing good heels have to contend with in today's climate. The fact the dude can pull out that frog splash and still get booed in the same match is a testament to that ability. If that's your reason for bringing it up then that's fine but if we're going to pretend like Rollins isn't a good heel because he's on the short list for best performer in the world then idek. 

Heath Slater v Jinder Mahal has like a million views too though, right? I mean again you've copped that it's not an overall measure but then you sort of balk at the TV ratings? I just don't understand how you're going to argue that the worst failure the company has had as the top face in 20 years is more over than guys who were drawing better than him in less advantageous situations. Actually Seth's numbers are pretty identical to Roman's from when he was the guy on the A-tour. I don't know ratings and live attendance tell a different story. Presumably both guys have comparable if not better merch sales then Roman as well. 

But Roman's the dude chasing at the point of the timeline. Roman was clearly positioned as the main character of Raw even when HHH had the title. Up until beating Sheamus in Philly through to the suspension. Like what other factor is there beside the off holiday and NBA finals.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not saying deans not a bigger draw than roman but those stats aren't fair. Look at all of the no name places roman headlined compared to dean headlining in canada, Orlando Florida, Minneapolis Minnesota, and places not even on that card recently Hawaii Japan and so on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I guess I was concerned because the ratings are very low. I stopped watching wrestling when RAW used to average a 3.5, so seeing average ratings in the 2's is eye opening for me. I personally feel like they haven't been able to successfully grow their North American fans while becoming a global enterprise. But i'm not sure if that's true...they certainly have been able to find many ways to generate money for their product. Smackdown also generated a 1.69...not too far from TNA when they were doing everything they can to get the ratings up (averaged a 1.5ish for a while). But i see what you're saying.



I see where your coming from but I really can't stress this enough. Everyone's ratings are going down. This is a huge problem that all the networks constantly talk about. The amount of shows that draw huge ratings are dwindling. The CBS comedy/old person block and a few shows interspersed throughout the major networks. That's it. 

Think of it like inflation in reverse. The lower viewership total would actually be more in a previous year. This is true of the Olympics as well which has lost viewers in since the 2008 games which had the Redeem Team and Phelps.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not saying deans not a bigger draw than roman but those stats aren't fair. Look at all of the no name places roman headlined compared to dean headlining in canada, Orlando Florida, Minneapolis Minnesota, and places not even on that card recently Hawaii Japan and so on.



WWE might want to reconsider the push to make Roman Reigns their top star. As first noted on  radio, the attendance for live events headlined by Roman Reigns is dropping. Just 6 months ago, shows headlined by Roman Reigns were drawing over 5,000 fans. As you can see below, most shows headlined by Reigns are drawing far less than that. Even worse, some shows headlined by Dean Ambrose, who is not positioned as a top star on television, are outdrawing shows with Reigns on top.

5/13 Greenville, NC drew 4,600 fans for Roman Reigns vs. 

5/14 Raleigh, NC drew 4,500 for Roman Reigns &  vs. Chris Jericho, Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson
5/14 Roanoke, VA drew 4,000 for  vs. Dean Ambrose

5/15 Columbia, SC drew 3,800 for Roman Reigns & The Usos vs. Chris Jericho, Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson
5/15 Charlottesville, VA drew 2,600 for  vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Rusev

5/20 Utica, NY drew 2,500 for Roman Reigns vs. 

5/21 Albany, NY drew 6,000 for Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
5/21 Reading, PA drew 2,900 for Dean Ambrose vs. Rusev

5/27 Springfield, IL drew 2,600 for Roman Reigns vs. AJ Styles

5/28 Peoria, IL drew 2,200 for Roman Reigns vs. AJ Styles
5/28 Winnipeg drew 6,000 for Chris Jericho vs. Dean Ambrose in a street fight

5/29 Madison, WI drew 2,300 for Roman Reigns vs. AJ Styles
5/29 LaCrosse, WI drew 3,500 for Dean Ambrose vs. Alberto Del Rio

The 6,000 fans at the show in Winnipeg is a solid number and much of that is due to the fact that the show was in Jericho’s hometown. The 6,000 fans at the show in Albany is a pretty good number but you also have to factor in that they were in a stronger market vs. Reading, PA. The pattern in recent months has been that the shows headlined by Dean Ambrose have been around the same level of the Roman Reigns-headlined shows and many times draw more than the Reigns shows. When you consider that Reigns is being pushed as a top star (and face of the company) and Ambrose is not pushed as a top guy, it would make sense to see a larger gap in attendance numbers but that is not the case.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2016)

Why is Jericho supporting konans podcast? At least give him advice because its mad trash. And the thing is its not even his fault.

I don't know if its disco inferno or the dude who sets up the podcast each week but the dude never shuts the fuck up. Dude shouldn't talk anyway it should be konnan expressing his thoughts or talking to a guest one on one not having three guests at once on one episode trying to get some words in.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2016)

Truth Martini is so underrated.


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2016)

I swear to god there isn't a tomohiro ishii match i can't get invested in. he might not be for everybody, but for me his in-ring psychology and mannerisms best exemplify the concept of "fighting spirit" that most on that roster can't even hope to emulate

it's like on any given day he can shit out an emotional 4 star slugfest


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2016)

OMG, I just watched a Hardy segment on TNA.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 11, 2016)

Only thing that can save Roman is a nuclear heel turn. I am talking about him costing Rollins the universal championship and aligning with the authority at the same time.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2016)

Decay is such a great faction.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm debating spending money to get access to those attendance numbers. I know they have purported merch sales for NJPW, it's why we know LIJ killed the Bullet Club.

I actually go to WON and check out how much it costs.

 PayPal Recurring: F4Wonline.com One Month $10.99 for each month
 PayPal Recurring: F4Wonline.com Three Months $32.99 for each 3 months
 PayPal Recurring: F4Wonline.com One Year $119.99 for each year
 Paypal Single Payment: F4Wonline.com One Month $10.99 for one month
 Paypal Single Payment: F4Wonline.com Three Months $32.99 for 3 months
 Paypal Single Payment: F4Wonline.com One Year $119.99 for one year



Wtf is that shit. Fucking 11 dollars and 89 cents. 11.89 savings if you pay 120 upfront. Meltzer is such a fucking crook. What the actual fuck.



WhatADrag said:


> Why is Jericho supporting konans podcast? At least give him advice because its mad trash. And the thing is its not even his fault.
> 
> I don't know if its disco inferno or the dude who sets up the podcast each week but the dude never shuts the fuck up. Dude shouldn't talk anyway it should be konnan expressing his thoughts or talking to a guest one on one not having three guests at once on one episode trying to get some words in.



Well isn't the other way to look at it that Konnan is supporting Jericho's podcast channel? I'm pretty sure Konnan was on a pretty successful podcast or had like a segment that did well or something or the other.

I think it's supposed to be more of a Howard Stern wackpack thing. The other thing is that Konnan got a lot of Jericho's boys jobs at WCW.



ted. said:


> I swear to god there isn't a tomohiro ishii match i can't get invested in. he might not be for everybody, but for me his in-ring psychology and mannerisms best exemplify the concept of "fighting spirit" that most on that roster can't even hope to emulate
> 
> it's like on any given day he can shit out an emotional 4 star slugfest



Shibata does that for me but Ishii has a really consistent quality. I think he's been one of the top 4 in the G1. The Tanahashi match and Marafuji. Marafuji has been a fucking beast. I think he's been my most watchable match. 

I still have to watch Ishii/Okada. Well all of Night 13.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 11, 2016)

These guys are going to be big time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2016)

LOOK AT THOSE MASTODONS, GODDAMMIT!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _ibushi/cedric_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn hhh buried us again


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm debating spending money to get access to those attendance numbers. I know they have purported merch sales for NJPW, it's why we know LIJ killed the Bullet Club.
> 
> I actually go to WON and check out how much it costs.
> 
> ...




I didn't know konnan and Jericho was close like that but I do know his new podcast is trash

So many people wanna talk and its annoying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

I hope sandow enjoys his time in TNA. 

He was major over in wwe and they just buried him.

Never thought he was champion ship material. Should have just been a top mid card guy instead of wrestling on superstars and shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

They didn't know what to do with Sandow. I just know he'll get good use in TNA after watching the deletion storyline.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

Still surreal that AJ is in the wwe.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 12, 2016)

Good stuff. lol even Dolph referenced that Austin podcast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn Dolph been with E for ten plus years


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn Dolph been with E for ten plus years


Yeah you don't remember the spirit squad days?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah you don't remember the spirit squad days?


Yeah but it just doesn't sound right compared to someone saying cena and Orton have been around for ten plus years


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah but it just doesn't sound right compared to someone saying cena and Orton have been around for ten plus years


Kofi's almost been there just as long. Think about that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

So Paige might have problems with nerve damage. Geezus 



> Speaking of Paige, Dave Meltzer reported in the latest issue of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter that there may some nerve damage with her back and shoulder injuries. He noted that he was told that her neck issue is similar to "what a lot of the guys have had that had serious problems where the problem has led to weakness in the right arm which was the first stage for some major issues with a lot of the guys."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> These guys are going to be big time.



Need new gear though. This just straight up looks like a Shield rip off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> OMG, I just watched a Hardy segment on TNA.



Brother Nero you obsolete mule!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2016)

I wonder if there's any way that they can pad the ring lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

Paige really shouldn't be wrestling when she has scoliosis anyways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

She'll have to retire .


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2016)

Kind of sad how she never really caught on to establish a legacy and faded the way she has


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

To be fair, she along with AJ carried the Women's division for a while. If it wasn't for those two, it wouldn't have turned to how women's division has shown up on Raw and Smackdown. (Mostly Raw )


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

ted. said:


> Kind of sad how she never really caught on to establish a legacy and faded the way she has


I don't know what she did backstage but they've kept punishing her for some reason for what's felt like the last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know what she did backstage but they've kept punishing her for some reason for what's felt like the last year.



Her titty pic most likely dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Her titty pic most likely dude.


Isn't that recent? Seems like they've been punishing her for way longer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't that recent? Seems like they've been punishing her for way longer.



Maybe it was recently found but WWE actually knew about it a long while.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2016)

Scoliosis isn't that big of a deal, depending on the curve. Still, if he has nerve damage, it is a wrap for her career. A bit of a shame. She has wasted potential written all over her. She could go on for another 5 years and I think it'd be the same. 

Some of these guys just can't capitalise on their initial spark.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe it was recently found but WWE actually knew about it a long while.



That's some carny shit.

I didn't know Paige had scoliosis though. That's a real shame she's beaten up while so young. Female wrestlers tend not to have as long careers as their male counterparts as it is.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe it was recently found but WWE actually knew about it a long while.


Oh well no wonder she's been jobbed out if that's the case. RIP.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2016)

Freal though, she is only 23. That kind of saddens me. Used to being the Jr. when looking at these pretty women.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's some carny shit.
> 
> I didn't know Paige had scoliosis though.



She mentioned it in Austin's podcast.

Most likely she's going to have to retire..


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2016)

That titty pic is back from when she dated Brad Maddox


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Her titty pic most likely dude.


Post it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 13, 2016)

Summerslam Concert cancelled due to low tickets sells. Maybe WWE will understand no one cares about Flo Rida

Project Gutenburg free e-book

Sucks about the Connor's Cure donation tho, hopefully they can find another way


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Post it.


just google it lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2016)

You guys know Meltzer could be wrong and it could all be because of the tit pic but they're not trying to draw attention to something that hasn't been getting the mainstream attention it should get. It's a long time to be on the shelf and not know you have nerve damage. 

I mean Paige probably went to a rehab facility, had their staff check her out, then got a referral to and Orthopedist. Idk those nerve tests are extremely standard if you got to a physical rehab center. They do it like almost every week to mark your progress. Idk there's a disconnect in the Paige has nerve damage story. 

It's possible everyone missed something.



Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair, she along with AJ carried the Women's division for a while. If it wasn't for those two, it wouldn't have turned to how women's division has shown up on Raw and Smackdown. (Mostly Raw )



I don't think AJ or Paige has anything to do with the success of the current woman's division.

 I think you could erase their existence and the women's division still takes off because Ric Flair's daughter is still there to bring eyes to the greatest female performer in WWE's history, one of the greatest female mat technicians ever, and the best babyface women's character ever were all in Full Sail. 

I love AJ and I think her pushing Punk off the top rope into a table is a great moment that got a female performer over.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 13, 2016)

LUNATIC MAKER!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 13, 2016)

As someone who sees a lot of spines I can tell you her Scoliosis is mild at worst. It really isn't that big of a deal even for a wrestler. She is more prone to busting a disc in her back but other than that shouldn't affect her career that much.

The latest Meltzer bull shit points to a neck injury if true. Necks are a little more trickier than backs especially in women. They have less muscle support there than guys and thus harder the rehab.

They don't punish for tit picks, they punish for dating Mexicans. Look how bad lita had it when she was paired with esse Rios.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> just google it lol


Did. couldn't find it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 13, 2016)

30 second preview of Cody's new theme


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Summerslam Concert cancelled due to low tickets sells. Maybe WWE will understand no one cares about Flo Rida
> 
> Project Gutenburg free e-book
> 
> Sucks about the Connor's Cure donation tho, hopefully they can find another way


That's too bad but the fans are sick fo flo rida.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She'll have to retire .



Will be heartbreaking.  She's only 23 and wrestling is pretty much what she was born into if she has to retire.  Though at her age she's young enough to basically try anything else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Will be heartbreaking.  She's only 23 and wrestling is pretty much what she was born into if she has to retire.  Though at her age she's young enough to basically try anything else.




I think there's a place we all wanna see her trying out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I think there's a place we all wanna see her trying out



She just needs to stay away from doing scenes with the blacks, brother. Like Brooke should have done, brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She just needs to stay away from doing scenes with the blacks, brother. Like Brooke should have done, brother.


Those are my favorite scenes tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2016)

Every time I been to a wwe ppv I've swear dome dude proposed to his girl. Happens every time


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2016)

Kenju said:


> 30 second preview of Cody's new theme



I thought Downstait was a WWE band all this time. 



WhatADrag said:


> I think there's a place we all wanna see her trying out



God fucking dammit, Khris.

...I mean, Drag.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Every time I been to a wwe ppv I've swear dome dude proposed to his girl. Happens every time



Just look at her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Just look at her.



I have this pic of her putting her tongue I'm a charona its mad sexy


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 13, 2016)

Of course the Carbella Bing mark Sauce would give Paige-sama a thumbs down.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2016)

Rofl he's always been a paige hater.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2016)

2016 and you still thirsting for Paige. Shit doesn't make sense. Is she even on TV anymore for there to still be thirst? Fuck out of here. That shit is annoying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

Man working late night at Wrigley really makes you think. Also Sauce you gotta admit Paige is a cutie. Keep on pervin on mah brothas of the NF shield.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man working late night at Wrigley really makes you think. Also Sauce you gotta admit Paige is a cutie. Keep on pervin on mah brothas of the NF shield.


He'll never admit it. Not as long as Carmella Bing Jr exists.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He'll never admit it. Not as long as Carmella Bing Jr exists.


Which is fine. I have that hate for the Bellas but I know they are cute. Not sexy but cute. Gotta admit to stuff sometimes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

What in the fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

I dont see anything


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

Its working for me


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

Shows retiring after mania. I know its time but it kinda makes me sad seeing wrestlers you grew up on hanging up their boots.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2016)

For me its not lol. Hopefully he goes out putting over a young talent.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Which is fine. I have that hate for the Bellas but I know they are cute. Not sexy but cute. Gotta admit to stuff sometimes.


Yeah I'd pound the shit outta Carmella Bing Jr but she's not even on my list of favorites or fappable ones.
I just find it funny he thinks thirsting over paige should stop just because she's not on TV. 



WhatADrag said:


> What in the fuck


Now that's a headbutt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking like they won't sign Ibushi and that he's going to be a prominent free lancer with protection like Blue Pants. He works a lot of Evolve shows too which shows that they'll continue to have a healthy



WhatADrag said:


> What in the fuck




Shibata is one of the very best wrestlers in the entire world and probably my favorite dude in NJPW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

I didn't like that headbutt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2016)

Kane and Henry will probably come soon after show. WWE doesn't seem particularly interested as putting those guys as much of anything now. Amazing career though. Looking forward to seeing show (hopefully) over the next year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2016)

It'll be a bit sad when Kane retires but all for the best. And when he's called up to be placed in the WWE HOF they better go all out with him with what he's done for the company.  Having to work as fake Diesel, Isaac Yankem, DDS, working with garbage story lines such as Katie Vick and Lita's "pregnancy" as well as putting over the Great Khali while doing his movie tie in.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shows retiring after mania. I know its time but it kinda makes me sad seeing wrestlers you grew up on hanging up their boots.



It will be sad to see him go,  I know people make him as a joke but he has put his all into the business.  Certainly deserving of a HoF placing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I didn't like that headbutt.



That's the staple of the Never Openweight belt. Stiff as hell matches. That's one of the harder hitting moments to probably set up Shibata/Nakajima later.

Shibata is basically in a Cesaro type of spot. Maybe you can upgrade it to what Ambrose was before the Roman depush. He's crazy over but was getting punished for leaving NJPW during the Inokism shit.



Raiden said:


> Kane and Henry will probably come soon after show. WWE doesn't seem particularly interested as putting those guys as much of anything now. Amazing career though. Looking forward to seeing show (hopefully) over the next year.



Kane, Henry, and Show should all go into the HoF immediately after retirement. Kane and Show's contributions are fucking crazy. Two of the most underrated draws ever with Kane being one of the most underrated performers ever. 

They can hold off on DB for a little bit but not for too long.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's the staple of the Never Openweight belt. Stiff as hell matches. That's one of the harder hitting moments to probably set up Shibata/Nakajima later.
> 
> Shibata is basically in a Cesaro type of spot. Maybe you can upgrade it to what Ambrose was before the Roman depush. He's crazy over but was getting punished for leaving NJPW during the Inokism shit.
> 
> ...


Fuck that shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

When's the last time summerslam was bad


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck that shit



Idk I personally love the fuck out of the stiff ass Never matches. Ishii/Shibata was some of the most enjoyable stuffs.

I still need to watch Omega/Naito but it looks like a 5 star match from the gifs.



WhatADrag said:


> When's the last time summerslam was bad



2014 wasn't that good as a whole. People don't remember anything except for Cena/Lesnar.

2013 had 2 great 4 star matches marred by shitty execution in the end. Not so much shitting on the Orton cash in as much as the fact that Orton didn't RKO him atleast once after the pedigree.

2012 was mainevented by Brock/HHH and they added Show to the Cena/Punk equation on top of a bunch of unmemorable matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk I personally love the fuck out of the stiff ass Never matches. Ishii/Shibata was some of the most enjoyable stuffs.
> 
> I still need to watch Omega/Naito but it looks like a 5 star match from the gifs.
> 
> ...



I know they are known for stiff shit but that headbutt is honestly unnecessary. No way you could defend that headbut to change my opinion. You may like it but I thought that was trash. Out of all the concussion info we know and results from getting your head rocked. Just nah I'm good.

But god damn I swear all these summerslams were great from a false memory but looking at these last summer slams they are all trash. Honestly this summer slam just on paper might be top three summerslam ever simply for the fact 90 percent of the matches will have someone with improtance and could steal the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> For me its not lol. Hopefully he goes out putting over a young talent.



He's going out putting over young Shaq does that count?


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2016)

KENNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


  


hot damn did this g1 tourney evolve into something special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

Conor Mcgregor is just fucking hilarious


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2016)

As for the shibata shit, it's kind of bittersweet. sweet because during that match and the following segment he just looks like a mad man and with the crowd chanting his name it gave me goosebumps. bitter because you know his antics and style of matches aren't good for his health in the long haul

might be part of why i too have a certain soft spot for never matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

I think stiff matches should be used to build up certain feuds.  No head shots but maybe like legit kicks and chops to the chest.

Shibata vs I forget stiff match was fucking cool and I felt it gave some more strength to their fued. Would be nice to see that applied in WWE


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Most of the stiffness with shibata is directed towards the body as opposed to the head so that's something at least

i agree with appropriately applying a stiff match here and there to add intensity to a feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

ted. said:


> Most of the stiffness with shibata is directed towards the body as opposed to the head so that's something at least
> 
> i agree with appropriately applying a stiff match here and there to add intensity to a feud



That's why I enjoyed it so much at Wrestle Kingdom. Guy seems to know where to hit and not injure but still leave a mark. I really do hope he comes to the WWE soon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2016)

Kenny Omega.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

@WhatADrag

I agree with you I think this Summerslam build and the matches are completely underrated. We're looking at the most complete NXT-WWE weekend card we've ever gotten. I do think this has a chance to be the GOAT Summerslam.

I know there's a top 10-20 Summerslam list that comes out every year but I'm blanking hard on the 90



ted. said:


> As for the shibata shit, it's kind of bittersweet. sweet because during that match and the following segment he just looks like a mad man and with the crowd chanting his name it gave me goosebumps. bitter because you know his antics and style of matches aren't good for his health in the long haul
> 
> might be part of why i too have a certain soft spot for never matches



Shibata is going to have definite issues and it's sad in that regard but the dude seems like he's all in on the work as if he's a modern day warrior. I really think it's what elevates the never matches, they go in with this unspoken hossy badassery. I think the thing that really helps though is the Ishii/Shibata reigns. To me the Never belt went from being pretty meaningless to being the second or third belt in the entire promotion. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I think stiff matches should be used to build up certain feuds.  No head shots but maybe like legit kicks and chops to the chest.
> 
> Shibata vs I forget stiff match was fucking cool and I felt it gave some more strength to their fued. Would be nice to see that applied in WWE



Or even the clothesline spot. I loved the spot where Ishii and Shibata basically take turns beating each other to prove a point.

This is why I'm always harping on the third championship like a broken record. The thing I've seen from NJPW is that you can have a shit ton of titles and it doesn't devalue anything. Like they were basically doing shit to add bullshit title matches to the last WK, a trios title, and an old man junior heavyweight title. 

People and the American fan base still eats this shit up. This is why I'm saying that if Cesaro/Sheamus had a new title attached to their feud they would get that friend over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Or even the clothesline spot. I loved the spot where Ishii and Shibata basically take turns beating each other to prove a point.
> 
> This is why I'm always harping on the third championship like a broken record. The thing I've seen from NJPW is that you can have a shit ton of titles and it doesn't devalue anything. Like they were basically doing shit to add bullshit title matches to the last WK, a trios title, and an old man junior heavyweight title.
> 
> People and the American fan base still eats this shit up. This is why I'm saying that if Cesaro/Sheamus had a new title attached to their feud they would get that friend over.





Yeah that was too damn awesome 

Who do you see wrestling stiff matches  if they were allowed?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's going out putting over young Shaq does that count?


See this makes it hard to give a darn about Big Show.


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that was too damn awesome
> 
> Who do you see wrestling stiff matches  if they were allowed?


The aforementioned cesaro and sheamus are definitely the first ones i think of who can work that hoss style effectively. lesnar can too which is why i think the wwe is missing out on that potential hoss feud between him and cesaro i've been pushing for since...forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

ted. said:


> KENNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed this post but want to talk about this because I honestly have to say that I'm really hyped to watch these matches. I really thought Omega was about to get lost in the shuffle. 

I'm a WWE guy but I really don't think Omega belongs there and I think that this is the best place in the world for him and the Bucks. So I'm happy that Los Ingobernables Japan didn't just kill the Bullet Club completely. I love how we're going all in on Okada by basically giving him the Naito/LIJ stuff in the beginning of the year and how the second part of the year is going to be him having to overcome Omega.

Not to shit on Gedo but Omega losing to Elgin was dumb. Elgin is so over he doesn't need to win. Gedo doesn't understand this about Honma either. The parts I've seen of the G1 have been merely good relative to my expectations. Its the best group of wrestlers they've had in years, lots of 3 star matches but I was really hoping to get a 4 star every night. Not really sure how to feel about this G1 but I know I love the result way more than last years.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that was too damn awesome
> 
> Who do you see wrestling stiff matches  if they were allowed?






ted. said:


> The aforementioned cesaro and sheamus are definitely the first ones i think of who can work that hoss style effectively. lesnar can too which is why i think the wwe is missing out on that potential hoss feud between him and cesaro i've been pushing for since...forever



I'd throw Itami into this. I think Strowman should be this and I honestly think it's the only way to make him salvageable. Big E works a version of this. I think all the old WWEdads need to be doing this more a, Mark Henry was amazing at this. Rusev too.

Cesaro/Lesnar works on so many levels. I was hoping that Lesnar/Owens and these house shows he's done would lead to this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah this past month elevated the tourney from mediocre and getting lost in the shadow of previous g1's _(more specifically 2014)_ to an amazing fair of moty contenders. kenny fucked killed it and showed why he deserves to main event wrestle kingdom

i hope they go all in with what they have. the man is a star


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 14, 2016)

Apparently it's supposed to be like a UFC thing where the matches go in rounds?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow, that's stupid. Stupid TNA.

Repeating New Japan's mistakes is a wonderful idea, isn't it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2016)

MMA Style rules but not stiff? gtfo Impact Wrestling ck

I could barely imagine Fat Hardy wrestling in rounds lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Well isn't the overarching issue with Inokism that they put the belt on trash ass Bob Sapp. 

Not going to lie I've seen like maybe 7 Lashley matches since TNA moved to Destination America and then PopTV. Everyone swears Lashley is so much better now which is kind of believable because he's 40 now. 

There was a recent study that showed that from 35-37 on is actually the prime of a wrestler's career. Which is funny since a lot of people here judge prowrestling on the scale of other athlete's age curves and there's like zero overlap considering that's the prime with like startling accuracy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm hearing hbk going to be a nxt trainer


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like the big guy is teasing an eventual njpw run


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow, that's stupid. Stupid TNA.
> 
> Repeating New Japan's mistakes is a wonderful idea, isn't it?



lol I give them some credit or at least trying to bring something new to tv.

I think it probably could have worked if they had the same resources as a few years ago. They would need peopel who understood how to make this concept work (new hires), and it's prob gonna be super awkward for other talent.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

NXT kids about to be shitting MOTY contenders out their asses


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 15, 2016)

ted. said:


> Looks like the big guy is teasing an eventual njpw run



God I hope not, always found him to be a bore 

Let ryback go to wcpw or some other indy joint instead


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

ted. said:


> Looks like the big guy is teasing an eventual njpw run


Man Ryback gonna be so good after he comes back from japan.



Kenju said:


> NXT kids about to be shitting MOTY contenders out their asses


these guys gonna be beasts by the time hbk is done with them.



SoulTaker said:


> Well isn't the overarching issue with Inokism that they put the belt on trash ass Bob Sapp.
> 
> Not going to lie I've seen like maybe 7 Lashley matches since TNA moved to Destination America and then PopTV. Everyone swears Lashley is so much better now which is kind of believable because he's 40 now.
> 
> There was a recent study that showed that from 35-37 on is actually the prime of a wrestler's career. Which is funny since a lot of people here judge prowrestling on the scale of other athlete's age curves and there's like zero overlap considering that's the prime with like startling accuracy.


I think wrestling takes years to get real good. Lashley finally hit his stride and got good meanwhile he was just decent or ok in his wwe run


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Hbgoat


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

ted. said:


> Looks like the big guy is teasing an eventual njpw run



I hope he's not the dude in the teaser. Still haven't watched the 3 shows I have left of G1 but people are already guessing it's Ryback. I hope Suzuki finally just comes back. It's a waste to have him in NOAH, it's a negative feedback loop. They NWO'd Suzuki-gun and no one wants them around anymore. It's been like a 3 year invasion angle. 



Kenju said:


> NXT kids about to be shitting MOTY contenders out their asses



I love how you basically picked his most overrated match to say how good of an influence he is. 

I think he's more likely to be a frequent guest instructor. I won't be surprised when Hall is also given a job once Cody is ready to come back to America.



[S-A-F] said:


> Man Ryback gonna be so good after he comes back from japan.
> 
> 
> these guys gonna be beasts by the time hbk is done with them.
> ...



I think Ryback is just a bigger worse version of Elgin. I mean if Ryback starts stealing Elgin's spots that'd be cool. Honestly would prefer to see them as a tag team that challenges the Briscoes. I hate the idea of Ryback as the gaijin hoss in the Stan Hansen/Vader mold who basically gets pushed at the expense of other dudes like Shibata and Omega. Pretty much what Elgin did for the past 3 months prior to the G1 final.

Well it's like a weird curve. You start at your athletic peak but don't have the mental part yet. Then as you get older you lose the athleticism but gain the mental part to compensate. This is why the age is 35-37. I think Austin has been a big proponent of that logic too. Honestly it's probably true and a big reason I think we were all sort of alarmist about AJ and Nakamura's ages. 

I mean look at Jushin Liger. The dude announced his retirement tour and the shit is going to last like 3-5 years. He's streamed the same style all the way into his 50s. But yeah I trust you on the Lashley thing. I mean at 40 and his size, that leap frog really is one of the more impressive high spots in the industry.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

One of the most interesting reads about the innerworkings of the company.

I understand not giving royalties to everyone but it's kind of shitty. People presumably buy the network for the old content too. I've seen royalties from SAG-AFTRA and some of them were small as hell, like one rapper was getting like 20 dollar checks for like college radio stations spinning his record. You'd think WWE could give these guys like a few hundred bucks or something. 




> - WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels is now running the "finishing class" at the WWE Performance Center, previously ran by Terry Taylor. Taylor, who is still with the company, underwent neck surgery recently and that is why Michaels was hired for the job.
> 
> Michaels will be working full-time at the Performance Center and has reportedly relocated to Orlando.



So Terry Taylor let Crews keep his horrible ass finish and you clearly see HHH ask Crews to change the finisher on Breaking Ground, however we can't be sure how much of that is for TV. 

Problem with HBK is really the fact I don't trust him to let guys mimic him? He's got the prideful streak.Even then HBK should be teaching dudes how to sell. If the finishing class is really about finishers that is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

You're welcome gents

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose 

Should put a disclaimer to watch this on mute. It's crazy how athletic she is and how her body is like a best of both world's deal but she's actually gotten way worse in the ring since the call up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Nah fuck that noise

Hbk the goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Should put a disclaimer to watch this on mute. It's crazy how athletic she is and how her body is like a best of both world's deal but she's actually gotten way worse in the ring since the call up.



She probably feels the pressure of being on live tv now. At times you can tell she rushes through the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're welcome gents


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2016)

Dana <3


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She probably feels the pressure of being on live tv now. At times you can tell she rushes through the match.



Very good point but I guess my thing is that she seems like she has the makeup and this is kind of a persistent problem of her not knowing where to be. Because your right she rushes and doesn't seem to be able to remember the spots and where she needs to be. 

Everytime Sasha does a suicide dive on Dana I'm so fucking scared. 



WhatADrag said:


> Nah fuck that noise
> 
> Hbk the goat



Again so was MJ and I'm still waiting to see anyone he's ever apprenticed do anything in the NBA. That shit doesn't mean anything when it comes to teaching people. Like for all you know Matt Bloom who is a much much much, we'll run out of room, worse wrestler than HBK can easily be a better teacher than him. Like look at how many dudes HBK's wrestling school actually produced.



> *List of former students[]*
> 
> []
> []



I mean the dropoff from Daniel Bryan is really kind of obvious to the point where you have to really look and be like well that's sort of isolated isn't it? We're talking about a dude who really could have been taught by anyone to start, I don't think you really teach what Bryan had. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter changed the name of their best technical wrestler to Daniel Bryan, an award that's been around for 35 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Well London and Kendrick were a cool tag team and I enjoyed Hernandez but yeah its not looking so good on HBK's list of graduates. He really hasn't proven himself to be some goat teacher.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh we're talking about teachers? Am sure Regal has come up right?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're welcome gents


Jebus dem positions. Its too damn bad she's not improving.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

She really could be great though that's the frustrating thing. Her and Emma were so fucking good together. It's such a shame Emma got hurt, she was looking good, finally found some good attire, started wearing better make up, lost a little weight in her face. Really erased the fact she came up as female Eugene.



kurisu said:


> Oh we're talking about teachers? Am sure Regal has come up right?



Good catch because Regal's training is the most obvious influence on DB's in ring, more so than a lot of these other dudes. Didn't know Masato Tanaka trained DB too. Man he really got a crazy upbringing in this business.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

When I saw I got a quote from soul taker I knew he was going to use that damn horrible mj comparison.

Then he tries to discredit Bryan being in the school. Then he tries to discredit  other noticable names because they aren't on the same level as Bryan.

That's a nice list bruh you acting like there is other schools by famous wrestlers who produced 5 Daniels to hbks one.

Hbk gonna teach those geeks a thing or two down there. You keep comparing a fixed outcome where guys see talents in someone then book them to be over to a sport where no matter how much advice and training you get, if you don't have the athletic ability and better genetics on the level of lebron James, you aren't winning

Try again bud.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She really could be great though that's the frustrating thing. Her and Emma were so fucking good together. It's such a shame Emma got hurt, she was looking good, finally found some good attire, started wearing better make up, lost a little weight in her face. Really erased the fact she came up as female Eugene.
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch because Regal's training is the most obvious influence on DB's in ring, more so than a lot of these other dudes. Didn't know Masato Tanaka trained DB too. Man he really got a crazy upbringing in this business.


Yeah her and Emma worked great together compared to the poorly done attempt at trying to recreate that magic with Charlotte. What did Emma injure anyway? It seemed like both were injured at different times when they were together. First Dana was injured now Emma is.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Could Goldberg appear at SS


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

lmao WWE looking past Randy before the match started .

it's trending on fb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Hopefully they don't kill Randy's momentum with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

I heard they pulled that message to Goldberg video down


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Well once its out there, there is no stopping it


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Well once its out there, there is no stopping it


Its like nudes being leaked


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

Apparently the crowd tonight is the worst from what I heard. Corpus Christi. I couldn't believe they were that bad till I saw


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully they don't kill Randy's momentum with this.





Legend said:


> Well once its out there, there is no stopping it



they like randy who  .


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its like nudes being leaked


Pretty Much


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe Rollins was already in the ring that night cutting a promo.
Its always hard to tell if a crowd is going to be hot or not unless its summerslam royal rumble or mania or places like Chicago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> they like randy who  .


This is when casuals become the woat. Nobody trying to see Goldberg get in the ring when he hasn't been in one over ten years.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

No Mercy is coming back for Smackdown.

Man that picture of Dean they use always creeps me out. It looks like they photoshoped his head on


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This is when casuals become the woat. Nobody trying to see Goldberg get in the ring when he hasn't been in one over ten years.



from a business standpoint i guess they're looking at the excitement and $$$ that the hype creates
they could easily sell out shirts with just "you're next" on them
so at the end of the day they win
and people who want to see wrestling lose i guess.

i say if you're giong to bring back goldberg
use him to help get over one of the talents that will actually be there in five years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Pretty sure Goldberg had some kind of thing at an indy show. I know he atleast did a segment with Steiner. 



WhatADrag said:


> When I saw I got a quote from soul taker I knew he was going to use that damn horrible mj comparison.
> 
> Then he tries to discredit Bryan being in the school. Then he tries to discredit  other noticable names because they aren't on the same level as Bryan.
> 
> ...



Uhh because it's the truth. Just because you're an all time great doesn't mean you can teach an all-time great. Fucking Jose Lothario trained HBK, it's what he's basically most known for, because he was a jobber in NWA.

Uhh yea because Bryan had other trainers who influenced his in-ring style more. I mean how is pointing out that Shawn Micheals had a lesser influence than William Regal anything other than the truth? HBK taught him the basics.

Idk man Regal's list is pretty legit.

*



Wrestlers trained[]

Click to expand...

*


> *Matt Cross*



Al Snow trained Cody Rhodes, D-Lo Brown, Dan Severn, and taught the basics to Jomo, Kenny King, Ryback, and Matt Morgan.

I mean yeah HBK's list really isn't that impressive.

Those geeks? You realize that HoF caliber wrestlers who you've stanned for in this very thread take these classes too, right? So when you say geeks you mean Roode, Joe, and Nakamura.

And Curry doesn't have Lebron's genetics. Think about dudes like JJ Reddick who are all about their training and have an extremely low margin for error. It's not as simple as physically gifted guys become stars. The league is littered with Anthony Randolph's and JJ Hickson's. The point of the Michael Jordan comparison is just because your great doesn't mean someone else can be taught to be great. No matter how much time a goon like Khali got trained he wasn't going to be anything special. No matter how long Sid trained he wasn't going to be anything special in the ring. Like some of this shit is natural. What HBK had, that ability to sell, to perfectly time the high spots, to be able to do those high spots, to be a chameleon and wrestle a multitude of styles can not be taught. It doesn't mean he'll be a good teacher.

Honestly there is no trying here. You said he's going to be the GOAT teacher because he's the GOAT as if only the GOAT could do it but the GOAT's own teacher had a 500 match losing streak


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> from a business standpoint i guess they're looking at the excitement and $$$ that the hype creates
> they could easily sell out shirts with just "you're next" on them
> so at the end of the day they win
> and people who want to see wrestling lose i guess.
> ...




I don't remember any mega stars coming back and letting someone go over them tbh. Unless you count Batista .. They usually throw two big star names already established to make money.

Plus if goldberg loses I can see those sane casuals complaining vince is burying the wcw again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Fuck that noise hbk teaching these geeks something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Could Goldberg appear at SS



Don't mind me. Just tagging @Shirker


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't remember any mega stars coming back and letting someone go over them tbh. Unless you count Batista .. They usually throw two big star names already established to make money.
> 
> Plus if goldberg loses I can see those sane casuals complaining vince is burying the wcw again.



That's a good point lol. Whatever the case, I think him and Brock should be separated completely. If Brock is is a "RAW" talent, then use Goldberg for something on Smackdown after Randy.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean looks like a rapist in that promo image


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> Dean looks like a rapist in that promo image


I know, isn't it great? Now he just needs to act like one, hey Austin said push the envelope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Brock jobbed to Cena in his first match and yes it was a straight up job because Cena had do his grandstanding at the end instead of putting over the beating he took and undermining what was easily a 4 star match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> No Mercy is coming back for Smackdown.
> 
> Man that picture of Dean they use always creeps me out. It looks like they photoshoped his head on



So Smackdown gets two old PPVs in Backlash and No mercy huh ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't people still play modded out versions of No Mercy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd like to believe that Halloween Havoc will come back one day............ 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Heh, so we get a small recap of last week then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, so we get a small recap of last week then.



didn't we get a whole Raw recap last week though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

There is an SyFY convention held in that building every October.

So Rusev/Lana to start the show.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Seth has a really long neck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Lana lookin bangable as always.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol they forcing seth to do that dirty laugh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

There goes the "What" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

gotta get Roman dem easy cheers


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

Rusev isnt wrong


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Lana 

Rusev shooting on Foley


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Rusev has a point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

*sigh* same ole same ole


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh shit rusev serious


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

What to make of this segment.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Pissed Rusev is Awesome


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Rusev is savage as fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

"Roman u stupid because u stupid barahghahr."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeez, what the fuck?  Man it's getting cringy with these promos.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Roman is not being PG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

At least Rusev is kinda being a good heel right now . Not just about nationalism


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

UNITED STATES HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol they played the music too fast


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

United States heavyweight title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Hick town Corpus Christ being Murikan


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Haha mick probably thinking "this guy is gonna be champ next" or something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

I wonder if Paul will bring up his client being lazy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hick town Corpus Christ being Murikan



Hey, I live near there........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey, I live near there........




At least you aren't part of that crowd otherwise I'd have to shame you more for living there


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

>no mention of Cesaro

Great, this means Shamus vs Cesaro at SS


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if Paul will bring up his client being lazy



That would be so good lmao.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

oh gawd not again, kill this feud


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Hahah shaemus with those shit talk skills..gold.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

he lost twice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Shame us vs Cesaro .....yay


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Sami always coming out to no reactions lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2016)

They are giving away a PPV match on TV

wwe brehs


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm RAW stepping up the intensity of their visuals....


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Zayn with the coldest reaction I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They are giving away a PPV match on TV
> 
> wwe brehs



Yeah wtfff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

so here comes Cesaro costing Shame us the win. Thus setting up summerslam pre-show match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They are giving away a PPV match on TV
> 
> wwe brehs



Best place for Roman to win a title is here in Christi


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Zayn with the coldest reaction I've seen in awhile.


He comes out to that often.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jeez, what the fuck?  Man it's getting cringy with these promos.



Yeah it was rocky but then Stephs entrance really fucked it up. She wasnt needed in the segment at all.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Just trade Cesaro and Owens to smackdown already.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2016)

Roman's material is so bad it's unbelievable. Whoever is writing these promos is out of touch


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He comes out to that often.



Just cut him already, he is to vanilla.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

< New Day gets upper hand
< Sasha gets beatdown
< Heath vs Strowman 

I predict three of these will occur tonight


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Il not sure how they would do it...but I think creative needs to figure out how to more effectively both Sheamus and Sami.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Cole is botching alot of calls tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Well a predictable distraction from Cesaro so him and Sheamus at the PPV then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Bromance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Ae said:


> Corpus Christi is consistently dead



In all honesty unless it's a former high school football star from one of the local schools, the crowd usually doesn't give a damn unless the Applaud Sign lights up.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm guessing a lot of folks will be appearing twice and three times tonight...so many people in the first 30 mins lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

fuck that's not fair. Jericho and Owens are too damn stronk on the mic


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

At least Owens and Jericho delivering


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Nia Jax vs Sasha Banks
> ​



What anime is this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime is this


Iron Virgin Jun.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Mick Foley about to make the Universal Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Best of seven? Fuuuuuucccckkkkk


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn I'm questioning a lot about this show, but I may just keep it to myself. Don't want to ruin it for others.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Hmm, best of seven.  Not since the Booker T/Chris Benoit has that series match been used before.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

wtfffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## God Movement (Aug 15, 2016)

The crowd has completely taken me out of the show. Absolute fucktards. You pay money to sit on your hands? Stay at home ffs


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

I just would have went 2 out of 3 falls and ended it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

So I'm taking it they are gong to be breaking up the Dudley Boyz soon.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm taking it they are gong to be breaking up the Dudley Boyz soon.



Or maybe sending them home?  Basically just got treated as enhancement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Or maybe sending them home?  Basically just got treated as enhancement.



Yeah that Aces and Eights story line had a very good start but near the end though.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Another squash match?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

I must not know shit about wrestling. I would never book the Dudley Boys like that lol..even if they are old.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

But what does that mean for


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Best of seven? Fuuuuuucccckkkkk



Should have made it a iron man match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Really if you think about they booked a goddamn best of 9 series


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Would be funny if Kane showed up.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Squash match here. piss break.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Would be funny if Kane showed up.



Right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Yay, a squash match. And they are taking time to talk to the victim.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Nia vs Braun at summer slam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

This vanilla midget


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Nia looks like a star. Awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

I kinda like the idea of interviewing the locals .

You never know , might find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Well that was somewhat quick.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda like the idea of interviewing the locals .
> 
> You never know , might find a diamond in the rough.


like Santino Marella


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Nia wrecked discount bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

need to now have a squash match with a WWE wrestler, namely Nikki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> like Santino Marella



He was the greetest of all timez.  DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR !!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't want to see sheamus and cesaro fight 7 more times. lol


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Would be funny if some crazy broad shooted on Nia


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The crowd has completely taken me out of the show. Absolute fucktards. You pay money to sit on your hands? Stay at home ffs


The last few crowds have sadly been pretty damn shit. I don't know why these people go to the shows and then don't even bother to participate.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Would be funny if some crazy broad shooted on Nia


Imagine if Daffney or Victoria showed up one day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

WWE going hard on the hour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't want to see sheamus and cesaro fight 7 more times. lol



long ass piss break if you ask me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Well that woke the crowd up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

crowd just sitting on their asses clapping a bit for Brock.

Corpus is definitely full of corpses tonight


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

This crowd really is eating a bag of dicks.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath Slater about to be enhancement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

it's funny, these guys are chanting for good ole Amurikan boy Brock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Slater gonna get murdered. LOL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Welp Heath to the sacrifice alter then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

RIP HEATH


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> This crowd really is eating a bag of dicks.


Cowboy fans


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Slater victory = Brock steroid punishment


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

son what . 

They might get of Heath for real.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath is dead. RIP. You deserved better.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

FUCK EM UP SLATER FUCK EM UP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

lol they legit trying to get Heath over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

this crowd is fucking unbelievable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

that scream though


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Lesnar is talking. OMG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Face Slater doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Slater victory = Brock steroid punishment



Jaws would drop everywhere


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Brock Speaks


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Eh Cole's voice.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> long ass piss break if you ask me


Who thought this was a good idea? Yeesh.
Poor Heath getting raped by Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Welp it was nice knowing you Heath.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Nooo Heath


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath top five


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

I hope they don't fire Heath for real man. They unexpectedly let go of talents before...


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Brock is horny???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

that moment when I legit had some respect for Heath


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2016)

Brock ugly levels tonight


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath is top babyface


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Jimmy Johns


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

heath slater started trending lol. I guess whatever they are doing works.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Paul getting boring with his Brock promos .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath should be the new underdog. Sold that shit well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath should be the new underdog. Sold that shit well.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

SAWFT


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeri-Show
JeriKO


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> heath slater started trending lol. I guess whatever they are doing works.


Dude's a natural. Should push him after this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Heath was great.

Enzo on mic tonight.....eh not so much.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 15, 2016)

Still want that ko vs Brock match. That is way better than Orton vs Brock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

I keep forgetting enzo and cass can't get revenge.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Roman was wheezing, gassed already?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Roman getting held back by one ref 

Geezus it's so obvious they can't go any further than this


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

i love backstage beatdowns


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Noelle so fine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

PTP back with Bob as the manager.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Telegraphed betrayal soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Legend said:


> i love backstage beatdowns


Me too they should do them more often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

lots of WWE wrasslin this week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

lmao what the hell?

this is too damn obvious


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

well this is a thing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Wait.... weren't the Shinning Stars being promoted as a new tag team so why the jobber entrance.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

oh shit the shining stars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait.... weren't the Shinning Stars being promoted as a new tag team so why the jobber entrance.



Cause Vince and creative got bored of them fast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Can't creative do a better premier for a tag team than this.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

This sucked, I need my Stroman squash match soon to wash this taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Please don't bring Demon out to this shit crowd


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 15, 2016)

Jinder!

Wonder where they'll go with him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Cruiserweight Division. Finally some Hornswoggle


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Jinder!
> 
> Wonder where they'll go with him.



Jobber most likely


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> Jinder!
> 
> Wonder where they'll go with him.


Not a damn thing.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jobber most likely


Yep, he's just not in 3MB anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

man Raw is way too long of a show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Heh, John Stewart to guest host Summer Slam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Jon Stewart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, John Stewart to guest host Summer Slam.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Steph and Mick work surprisingly well together


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

Steph going face for her new book I'm sure .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> man Raw is way too long of a show.


This one is really dragging out with the extra dead crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> This one is really dragging out with the extra dead crowd.


Pretty much. They should all just go home . Go be dead inside or watch old 90s Cowboys recorded games.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

The fuck, idiot running into the ring.  Dammit Corpus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Did a fan enter the ring?


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

did a fan run in?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, idiot running into the ring.  Dammit Corpus.



Maybe this will lead to them never going to Corpus again


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

A fan is volunteering as advancement?

Too many of those matches today


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

fucking stupid that they debuted him on this Raw 

WWE booking y u so stupid?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

They're hyping this shit up. I'm okay with it.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

DEMON KING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

"Holy shit" chants. Wow.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Finn took some cues from Leto's Joker with the writing on his body


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

you only had 6 days to wait for it though. 

I feel this was them blowing their load on a shitty crowd that didn't deserve Demon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

FUCK THIS CROWD


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

They let them touch and debutrd the character .

Whatever, i guess im slightly more excited.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2016)

Money is on seth to win the belt 

Why? Because he keeps doing that laugh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

well I'm done with Raw. This was just way too boring .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2016)

Hm. So they debuted Demon Balor on a dead RAW. Smart move...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Please tell me that this doctor's coat is going to be a temporary gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you only had 6 days to wait for it though.
> 
> I feel this was them blowing their load on a shitty crowd that didn't deserve Demon


yeah it felt weird doing it here on a raw instead of waiting for summerslam. but hey they're trying to make raw really matter again so I can see why they did it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Welp Golden Truth jobbed out again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

This angle is weird.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Dana HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 15, 2016)

Face turn for Dana maybe?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

Charlotte is the best heal on WWE.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey it's Alicia. Haven't seen her in ages.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Alica aka the Wedding Planner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Wait. What's the main event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, they didn't show the finisher.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

SASHA IN THOSE PANTS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Why is it taking two refs to hold back Dana.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it taking two refs to hold back Dana.



One man can't handle that.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it taking two refs to hold back Dana.



Only one needed to hold back Reigns, the depush is real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 15, 2016)

So Roman got a title shot for shoving Lana into a cake and just annoying Rusev...

And now we get Roman vs. Rusev on Raw anyway?

Why wasn't this the setup for the title shot?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> So Roman got a title shot for shoving Lana into a cake and just annoying Rusev...
> 
> And now we get Roman vs. Rusev on Raw anyway?
> 
> Why wasn't this the setup for the title shot?



This match is for Lana's honor which I don't think creative cares how this ends.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

> had plans to bring in members of The Muppets for a guest appearance at  this weekend but a scheduling conflict nixed the angle. No word yet on exactly what they were going to do but The Muppets have appeared on WWE TV several times in the past few years.



Yeah this is still WWE showing they aren't learning


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Is this literally the only way to garner cheers for Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

>Booking the match twice

Why doe?


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

how hasn't the match started? they were both in the ring at the same time as the ref on their feet?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it taking two refs to hold back Dana.


Dana confirmed for getting tag teamed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah this is still WWE showing they aren't learning


Fuckin gay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Roman is still getting booed. GG fam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

so much for the new era .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuckin gay.



That's probably why the got John Stewart. He was replacing the Muppets


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

They really are working to get Reigns those cheers.  Rusev cutting a promo during the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's probably why the got John Stewart. He was replacing the Muppets


Rofl how out of touch do you have to be to get the fuckin muppets for a pro wrestling show?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

if you can't get over in  Corpus, then there's no hope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

At least Jon Stewart is aight and a legit fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl how out of touch do you have to be to get the fuckin muppets for a pro wrestling show?



I get the feeling it was Steph with the idea for this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At least Jon Stewart is aight and a legit fan.



I still hate celebrity gimmicks unless they can really do something in the ring .

Mike Tyson in Attitude era was still best use of a celebrity inserted into wrestling.  

Dat push that felt too real


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

this has been an awesome match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> this has been an awesome match



True.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2016)

Has Roman ever tapped?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2016)

Well that was a good match between the two and it got the crowd on Reigns side.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2016)

Spear outta nowhere


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2016)

The main event was lit as fuck, I was at the edge of my seat for the past 10 minutes. Would have liked it to end in a double knockout to build up the Summer Slam match, the match was more then physical enough for it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 15, 2016)

And with that loss, Lana no longer has any honor. She is a slut now. You have failed, Rusev


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2016)

Image dump complete


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2016)

always do it at the wrong time Gibbs.
I SHOULD NEG YOU!

If negs existed

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't mind me. Just tagging @Shirker



*adds to ignore list* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if WWE 2k17 will have a Brock showcase. I wonder if they'll make it so his match with Goldberg was good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Just some hot takes.

-I have no problem with Finn using the Demon King buff on Raw, but I think for the debut it's stupid. Like I get wanting to set the precedent that it can happen anytime but it undermines everything. Like why isn't he the Demon King all the time then if he can just summon it week to week? It looks like it's heading toward being the same kind of plothole as Big Show's WMD punch.

-As much as people like to act like the Fabulous Freebirds were always on top and in hot feuds the original lineup only lasted for like 4 years. We're really looking at the modern version. Kofi is Buddy Robberts, Big E is obviously Bam Bam Gordy, and Kofi is Hayes. Basically what I'm saying is if this wrestling thing lasts for another 20 years then this run by the New Day is probably going to end up with them all being HoFers. Those guys would probably go further now then they did back then which bodes well for New Day but I really don't think this ends until 2017 at the earliest. They're bringing up Demolition sometimes, New Day is at 407 and Demolition was 698. They wring everything out until they can't get anything more out of it.

-Cesaro/Sheamus. Look I understand how you can tune out to it but I find it really strange because the matches are always top notch. This particular series actually has a storyline which has cache from all the dissident matches they've had which did not have a story line. By the way that's the New Era. They didn't give you a fresh matchup but they gave you a match with stakes and potential repercussions because these matches supposedly mean something in Foley's hierarchy. 

-Rusev and/or KO needs to be on Smackdown, one of the top 2-3 biggest mistakes. Rusev has always been underrated but tonight was different, he went to a different gear. In this landscape Rusev is a world champion. His act is really great right now. He absorbs these losses and it still feels like he has a chance.

-The Dudleyz not being on Smackdown and positioned against American Alpha is the biggest mistake. From a booking standpoint and just why wouldn't you pair this young team you have high hopes for against the GOAT tag team.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

So a fan did come into the  ring
lol at that heavy ass push Seth gave and continued on so naturally


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> So a fan did come into the  ring
> lol at that heavy ass push Seth gave and continued on so naturally



Dammit Corpus.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *adds to ignore list*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





> 2K SHOWCASE
> 
> One of the largest and most difficult decisions we made for WWE 2K17 was to forego building a 2K Showcase.  We designed and contemplated several Showcase ideas, including options surrounding our cover Superstar, Brock Lesnar, but all of them were not viable due to the many historic WWE Superstars needed but not available for inclusion in the game.  In addition, the team is heavily focused on building and delivering great content that fans can enjoy for years to come, while the Showcases only live in games from year to year. In all, we didn’t feel good about creating a Showcase that was not up to our standards and current development vision, so we decided to take that effort and put it into modes our community requests we keep improving: WWE Universe and MyCareer.
> 
> whatculture......dn-39-t-draw



And thank god for that. barely touched 2k16's showcase mode _(only reason i even played it was so that i could unlock hbk and bret)_ which i felt back then could've been time spent making mycareer and universe mode less bare bones


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

I guess he was trying to livin up the dead ass crowd.



ted. said:


> And thank god for that. barely touched 2k16's showcase mode _(only reason i even played it was so that i could unlock hbk and bret)_ which i felt back then could've been time spent making mycareer and universe mode less bare bones


Wait so will there be a showcase mode? I really enjoyed playing Austin mode. Shit was a fun trip down memory lane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Speaking of wrasslin games. Do you guys know where I can find Hctp with an updated roster?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2016)

You mean a mod? I don't know, we should just get a ps2 port of it on ps4, will probably have to remove hogan and benoit, but I've made like different Foley's on that so its not a big deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> You mean a mod? I don't know, we should just get a ps2 port of it on ps4, will probably have to remove hogan and benoit, but I've made like different Foley's on that so its not a big deal.



Yeah. Do sports games ever get re-releases? I very much doubt it due to the licensing and shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah. Do sports games ever get re-releases? I very much doubt it due to the licensing and shit.



Hmm, I think it depends on the company wanting to rerelease older titles with updated graphic and ect and whether or not it's a risk they want to take to make a profit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

Hulk wasn't in HCTP anyways so theirs no worries there. They'd have to take Beniot completely out and they might not find the game worth going through all that trouble.

I'd jump all over an HD release for it tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 16, 2016)

Still glad I got my copy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

I always see comments on the internet like "if this is truly a new era Finn has to win or its same old shit." Why aren't people including the shield guys in this new era?

I thought the new era was to break from cena and orton?

Side notes:
Also horrible raw they know better.

Finn being a demon a week before
summerslam worst decision ever

I feel like resuv is dope right now but yet at the same time fans are overrating him. I call it the roman effect. Its similar to cena but its not. I mean when roman faces someone it always feels important yet people still hate the dude. So they overrate the guy roman faces.

People were legit acting like resuv was dropping a top ten promo in tonight's opening segment. You couldn't even understand half the shit he was saying.

I think he's a top tier guy on the roster. But I feel like people are just making it seem bigger than it is because they want roman to be outshined.


Also worst crowd of the year. Like why do you buy tickets just to sit there so slient? I know silente job to entertain them but I feel like cm punk could have returned and Daniel announced he can wrestle and it would still be dead silent

I'm tired of this Cesaro/sheamus shit. What's the best 7 series match mean again?


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait so will there be a showcase mode? I really enjoyed playing Austin mode. Shit was a fun trip down memory lane.


No there won't be a showcase mode this time around. the resources and effort that would be used for that mode are being used to further improve my career and universe mode


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I always see comments on the internet like "if this is truly a new era Finn has to win or its same old shit." Why aren't people including the shield guys in this new era?
> 
> I thought the new era was to break from cena and orton?
> 
> ...




I get what you're saying about Rusev but after last night I think I'm willing to hop on the bandwagon. I get what you're saying but it seems to me he sounds like the terrorist from True Lies as some form of method acting. I think Rusev, along with Lana, have said in the past they take acting classes. Suffice to say I always found him physically impressive, his spinning wheel kick is really an underrated spot. I think the thing with Rusev is that he's starting to be talked about as being underrated which can lead to you being overrated.

The Shield guys are new era to me, but some guys don't really see what they've done as making the product better and they resent that a lot of the show is built around them.

Sheamus/Cesaro kill each other. It's never anything less than a 3 star TV match. This isn't the same as Dean/Bray or Sheamus/Dolph. No breaks are taken and it's the highest quality hoss match in WWE. I understand not liking the repetitiveness but this is basically what we wanted isn't it? We wanted matches to have stakes and real story. I get it's not fresh but does the new era have to check off every single box for every single feud? Like they are legitimate fight forever material based on the in-ring. 

The Finn shit is so fucking uneven. Great idea to have him bring the Demon King persona out for certain Raws, not on the go home to Summerslam before the big premier. Like you have an entire afternoon and rehearse and get the angles. Why are you doing it now?



ted. said:


> No there won't be a showcase mode this time around. the resources and effort that would be used for that mode are being used to further improve my career and universe mode



Do you think with the other wrestling sim, I think it's called SEW, that WWE would really benefit from having something along those lines? I think that this is probably the game that's the precursor to their first real great game in a while if they really make Raw v Smackdown like a franchise type of thing where you're the GM.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> No there won't be a showcase mode this time around. the resources and effort that would be used for that mode are being used to further improve my career and universe mode


That's too bad. I really enjoy showcase and haven't been bored with one over the last few years. At the same time I don't own the games and just play my cousin's copies and never get around to touching the Mycareer and Universe modes to really enjoy or get to the meat of those. So maybe this was a good thing but I was really looking forward to who was getting a showcase this year or if it was going to be multiple ones. Oh wells.



WhatADrag said:


> I'm tired of this Cesaro/sheamus shit. What's the best 7 series match mean again?


That they gone fight like 7 mo times.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

In reference to people complaining about the Dudleyz I have to ask a question. Is it really better to be a top star taking bumps for an audience that doesn't crack 500k on TV and a company that's never drawn more than like 7200 people for a live show? Like I think about Jeff Hardy taking this bump for 1100 people and I really have to wonder if he or anyone is better off not taking the call from the E.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I get what you're saying about Rusev but after last night I think I'm willing to hop on the bandwagon. I get what you're saying but it seems to me he sounds like the terrorist from True Lies as some form of method acting. I think Rusev, along with Lana, have said in the past they take acting classes. Suffice to say I always found him physically impressive, his spinning wheel kick is really an underrated spot. I think the thing with Rusev is that he's starting to be talked about as being underrated which can lead to you being overrated.
> 
> The Shield guys are new era to me, but some guys don't really see what they've done as making the product better and they resent that a lot of the show is built around them.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree. I'm willing to jump on the resuv wagon too. It just felt like people were overrating everything he did though so it annoyed me. Hopefully he doesn't lose Sunday. And hopefully he wins clean.

Yeah the shield is part of the new era to me too. They were a part of the pg era but the key word is part. Now its more like they all three lead. Which is why Im not understanding this if Seth wins its same old shit saying going around.

People just aren't into this sheamud/cesaro feud. They wrestled 1000 times. Sheamus is cold as ice right now and people aren't happy the way Cesaro is being booked. So its just hard to be excited for this 7 match.

I understand what wwe was trying to do with Finn but when they got the vibe of this crowd Finn should have hit the showers. Demon finn coming out to a hot crowd would have been magnificent first time.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm tired of this Cesaro/sheamus shit. What's the best 7 series match mean again?


Think of the term "best 2 out of 3" when you think of a best of 7. first dude to 4 wins is the better man. i understand why some would be apprehensive to this and not want it, but if we end up with quality matches that have layers and a developing in-ring story i'll be the very last to complain. would like to see a legit reward tacked on too. maybe a title shot in the future just to further up the stakes


SoulTaker said:


> Do you think with the other wrestling sim, I think it's called SEW, that WWE would really benefit from having something along those lines? I think that this is probably the game that's the precursor to their first real great game in a while if they really make Raw v Smackdown like a franchise type of thing where you're the GM.


total extreme wrestling is what i think you're talking about and i can't see how a legit GM mode would be a bad addition to the game. it's actually something they had before with the orginal smackdown vs raw series starting in svr 06



and 2k have done similar shit like this for the nba2k series via the association mode so it's within the realm of reason that this could be a thing again in a later installment, especially with the re-establishment of the brand split this time around.

me and a friend of mine used to play the shit out of GM mode in svr07 so i would love for it to make a comeback with online support


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> Think of the term "best 2 out of 3" when you think of a best of 7. first dude to 4 wins is the better man. i understand why some would be apprehensive to this and not want it, but if we end up with quality matches that have layers and a developing in-ring story i'll be the very last to complain. would like to see a legit reward tacked on too. maybe a title shot in the future just to further up the stakes



I don't think you can add a title shot to this feud because you had one or does the dirty finish mitigate that? I mean I know it's a pipe dream but this is why they need the third belt. Like the Cruiserweight belt is not good enough because you're not clearing up the logjam like you think you are. Like if you start shoehorning guys into it then it becomes what it was toward the end of its run. The weight limit is way too low too. They're automatically starting from a deficit.



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah the shield is part of the new era to me too. They were a part of the pg era but the key word is part. Now its more like they all three lead. Which is why Im not understanding this if Seth wins its same old shit saying going around.
> 
> People just aren't into this sheamud/cesaro feud. They wrestled 1000 times. Sheamus is cold as ice right now and people aren't happy the way Cesaro is being booked. So its just hard to be excited for this 7 match.



I mean it's really unrealistic to think WWE isn't going to sort of build around guys and try to elevate them as stars. Every wrestling promotion in the world does this. This is part of the crazy expectations people put on WWE but never put toward other promotions.

I guess my overarcing issue here is that you have people who talk about how awesome these other companies are, specifically New Japan, but it's like you guys don't really have a lot of storyline context here. It's in a different language, there's no real promos besides vigenettes and fake press conferences. Like the fans create most of the storyline context. So you're really watching for the wrestling a lot of the time. So it's the same thing with Sheamus/Cesaro to me. You can not like the storyline or the context but how can you shit on the wrestling or act like you're not at least getting a quality match or things aren't better.

That's what I take issue with because truth be told you could be watching this :

August 16, 2010

 defeated  (5:25)
 defeated  (2:10)
 defeated  by  (2:50)
 & David Otunga defeated  &  (3:00)
,  &  defeated ,  & (2:50)
 defeated  by  (4:30)
 defeated  (8:00)

August 15, 2011

 defeated  in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (10:47)
 &  defeated  ( & ) (3:04)
 defeated  (4:21)
 ( & ) defeated David Otunga &  (4:39)
 (c) defeated  to retain the  (12:49)

August 13, 2012

 defeated  by  (6:00)
 defeated  (1:55)
 defeated  (1:35)
 defeated  (w/ ) (2:20)
 (w/ ) defeated  &  in a Triple Threat Match (14:00)
 &  defeated  &  (4:15)
 &  defeated  &  (13:20)
 defeated  (2:10)


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

They should have never took GM mode out of the game in the first place. Dumb as fuck decision.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm checking these stat sheets. You mean to tell me aj styles and shinuske took Lz left and right in new Japan but AJs taken a few Lz while still climbing his way to the main event scene, they considered him burried?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm checking these stat sheets. You mean to tell me aj styles and shinuske took Lz left and right in new Japan but AJs taken a few Lz while still climbing his way to the main event scene, they considered him burried?



That's what I was saying too and the response was that AJ was a former IWGP champion, but that's exactly why he shouldn't have basically gone a calendar year in getting a singles win. Like Jericho was his first win since he beat Kota Ibushi. 

Nakamura is a different situation. He's their number 2 babyface who was the most over guy in the company internationally, but people don't realize NJPW does not give a darn what western fans thinks. They gave him a lot of run in his last G1 though, but he definitely earned the right to do whatever the fuck he wants and coming over here they've let him be the same Nakamura he was in Japan minus Subconscious.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hulk wasn't in HCTP anyways so theirs no worries there. They'd have to take Beniot completely out and they might not find the game worth going through all that trouble.
> 
> I'd jump all over an HD release for it tho.



Hogan wasn't selectable, but he was in the game. Certain feuds he would come out as a guest partner. No idea why they didn't make him a unlockable character, I mean they had George Steele playable in the game but no Hogan.

Also Rusev has been great for a while, I find it silly when people say "Roman will elevate the title" when Rusev has been doing a damn good job. You don't need a top guy to "elevate" a midcard title if the midcard champion is being booked strong, Rusev for the most part has been booked extremely strong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's what I was saying too and the response was that AJ was a former IWGP champion, but that's exactly why he shouldn't have basically gone a calendar year in getting a singles win. Like Jericho was his first win since he beat Kota Ibushi.
> 
> Nakamura is a different situation. He's their number 2 babyface who was the most over guy in the company internationally, but people don't realize NJPW does not give a darn what western fans thinks. They gave him a lot of run in his last G1 though, but he definitely earned the right to do whatever the fuck he wants and coming over here they've let him be the same Nakamura he was in Japan minus Subconscious.


Yeah but if Rollins started taking Loses like that people would consider him buried or mid card status now no matter how many times he's won the wwe title.

The way Cedric Alexander is being portrayed in wwe right now by his match and the fans its shocking for me he takes losses more than anything in the indie scene.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Hogan wasn't selectable, but he was in the game. Certain feuds he would come out as a guest partner. No idea why they didn't make him a unlockable character, I mean they had George Steele playable in the game but no Hogan.
> 
> Also Rusev has been great for a while, I find it silly when people say "Roman will elevate the title" when Rusev has been doing a damn good job. You don't need a top guy to "elevate" a midcard title if the midcard champion is being booked strong, Rusev for the most part has been booked extremely strong.


I don't remember this at all. Hogan was in the cutscenes?? I don't remember ever seeing him in HCTP. You sure you aren't mixing it up with Shut Your Mouth?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

I..just now realized how similar Boogyman and Demon Balor look


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't remember this at all. Hogan was in the cutscenes?? I don't remember ever seeing him in HCTP. You sure you aren't mixing it up with Shut Your Mouth?



Nope, he would come out as a surprise tag team partner like Jerry Lawler would, you couldn't switch control over to him during the match like you could the other tag team partners.



Here is a hidden stats screen page found in the games files.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah but if Rollins started taking Loses like that people would consider him buried or mid card status now no matter how many times he's won the wwe title.
> 
> The way Cedric Alexander is being portrayed in wwe right now by his match and the fans its shocking for me he takes losses more than anything in the indie scene.



Exactly dude. This is why I say there is a clear bias when people compare the indies/NJPW to the WWE. People make allowances for smaller promotions because they low key care way more about WWE characters, more so than they want to let on. 

The Ibushi match was basically the best of his career and the ability and talent has always been apparent. But I mean look at the way they treated him in ROH. He partnered with Caprice Coleman and his biggest feud was with ACH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

reddit said:
			
		

> From enuhito, who translates directly from Japanese press.
> 
> -Have you signed with WWE?
> 
> ...



Not sure if it's a work. Nakamura was saying Ibushi is a weird guy, and it's pretty clear he's a complete non-traditional if you look at his DDT stuff or the Big Kaijuu thing he did when he left NJPW. I feel like he'll basically never sign and it's a shame. 

Stephanie has an asian fetish so she would have made sure he was booked strong.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Hogan wasn't selectable, but he was in the game. Certain feuds he would come out as a guest partner. No idea why they didn't make him a unlockable character, I mean they had George Steele playable in the game but no Hogan.
> 
> Also Rusev has been great for a while, I find it silly when people say "Roman will elevate the title" when Rusev has been doing a damn good job. You don't need a top guy to "elevate" a midcard title if the midcard champion is being booked strong, Rusev for the most part has been booked extremely strong.



I do like Rusev but I don't think he's doing anything great with the title. Yeah he's defending it and looking strong but he's just been beating scrubs. So that doesn't do much to seem impressive. However if he beats Roman, then it looks good because of the person it was defended against


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Exactly dude. This is why I say there is a clear bias when people compare the indies/NJPW to the WWE. People make allowances for smaller promotions because they low key care way more about WWE characters, more so than they want to let on.
> 
> The Ibushi match was basically the best of his career and the ability and talent has always been apparent. But I mean look at the way they treated him in ROH. He partnered with Caprice Coleman and his biggest feud was with ACH.




Its just the way wwe gets criticized so much you would expect these hard core wrestling fans to bring up other promotions more than they do. I never hear promo of the year from another promotion I never hear about people talking about segments from other promotions.

The only things I've heard about the entire wrestling world go crazy over something that wasn't wwe this year was Matt hardy and that match Vader hated on


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I do like Rusev but I don't think he's doing anything great with the title. Yeah he's defending it and looking strong but he's just been beating scrubs. So that doesn't do much to seem impressive. However if he beats Roman, then it looks good because of the person it was defended against



 Most of Goldbergs streak was Squash matches, yes he hasn't defended it against any of the established midcarders like Owens or Zayn, but people like that are teetering on the main event scene and you don't want them involved in the Mid-card title scene. To be fair to Rusev, he isn't fighting actual jobbers, I mean he fought Rider, but the guy recently won the IC title at Wrestlemaina.

If he does defend against roman, then yes it make Rusev look stronger, but I think its insulting to say its elevating the title when Rusev has been booked so strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Wait. We couldn't play as Hulk in HtcP? I remember him in the story mode, but I'm sure we could play as him as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Nope, he would come out as a surprise tag team partner like Jerry Lawler would, you couldn't switch control over to him during the match like you could the other tag team partners.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a hidden stats screen page found in the games files.


I don't remember this shit especially Lawler being a tag partner. Damn.



kurisu said:


> Wait. We couldn't play as Hulk in HtcP? I remember him in the story mode, but I'm sure we could play as him as well.


What part of the story mode was he in? I don't remember this.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. We couldn't play as Hulk in HtcP? I remember him in the story mode, but I'm sure we could play as him as well.



Nope, not even by hacking, he would always be controlled by a AI.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its just the way wwe gets criticized so much you would expect these hard core wrestling fans to bring up other promotions more than they do. I never hear promo of the year from another promotion I never hear about people talking about segments from other promotions.
> 
> The only things I've heard about the entire wrestling world go crazy over something that wasn't wwe this year was Matt hardy and that match Vader hated on



I wouldn't go that far. I mean a lot of people were talking about the Jay Lethal getting his hair cut. A lot of people loved Kenny Omega's post match promo after he beat Tanahashi. It's the segments that really got Lucha Underground over, specifically the Pentagon Jr and Mil Muertes stuff. 

What I take issue with is the negative feedback circle jerk type stuff. Like ok they fucked up Balor's stuff, but at least Balor is here in the spot and they're doing everything they can to put over the Demon King character. Hell they went back to calling him the Demon King. Or like the shit with the Dudleyz, yeah they got jobbed out, but do you think either of those guys wants to take bumps for 1,000 people and less than 500k in TV viewership. They're old as fuck they can't go toil in a fucking overgrown indy. That's the shit man.

The entire wrestling world goes nuts for the G1. They'll go nuts for BOLA. People give a darn about Death Before Dishonor. It's just like that shit is saturated with badness in certain aspects too and it's like let me gloss over the terrible shit in those promotions but all I ever want to do is harp on it with WWE.  



Xiammes said:


> Most of Goldbergs streak was Squash matches, yes he hasn't defended it against any of the established midcarders like Owens or Zayn, but people like that are teetering on the main event scene and you don't want them involved in the Mid-card title scene. To be fair to Rusev, he isn't fighting actual jobbers, I mean he fought Rider, but the guy recently won the IC title at Wrestlemaina.
> 
> If he does defend against roman, then yes it make Rusev look stronger, but I think its insulting to say its elevating the title when Rusev has been booked so strong.



Goldberg's streak was in the 90s when people were easier to work and match quality was completely secondary. I mean I get what your saying that the dominance can feed into the prestige of your reign but plenty of people mock the fact Goldberg beat Glacier and Hugh Morris like 40 times.

Rusev's fighting low card guys who are essentially jobbers. All three of the dudes he fought are basically tag-team wrestlers trying to be singles guys. Cesaro and Mark Henry are basically the only dudes with real clout he's beaten and they're both TV matches. Maybe one of Rusev's title defenses has been a 3 star match. 

I don't think Roman would elevate the title but I don't think Rusev is doing so either, unless he beats Roman which would be great for him and the title. I actually think Roman winning can be interpreted of as a clear indication its a secondary title and devalue it in that regard. Not necessarily my interpretation but it's definitely one to be made.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

All those years of making caws for aj styles. Now you no longer have too.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm kinda starting to feel a bit more interested in Slaters gimmick now.

Also, what do you all think of an AJ vs Orton feud once they're done with their current ones? I think it would be the ideal next step for both of them, if they come out on top of their summer slam opponents and it'll extend AJ's heat furthermore.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I'm kinda starting to feel a bit more interested in Slaters gimmick now.
> 
> Also, what do you all think of an AJ vs Orton feud once they're done with their current ones? I think it would be the ideal next step for both of them, if they come out on top of their summer slam opponents and it'll extend AJ's heat furthermore.



It depends on who they call up after Summerslam. I mean I think it's a great feud if you're trying to sell Backlash and No Mercy but I also have the distinct feeling that it's a feud that timing wise will hurt one guy. Like I've mellowed out on my Cena hate but I know that he's probably winning this feud. 

If Orton beats Brock, which I feel is the most likely scenario because WWE will knee jerk reaction and waste the rub like they did with the US title and Del Rio/Cena. Then he's going into a feud with AJ which will probably have him on top. 

I don't know I feel like I want to see the feud but booking wise it exposes AJ in a way that makes him just another heel if he loses, the caveat being he's the best worker in the world. Would prefer AJ/Ambrose for Backlash since the rumor is that a heel will get the title win.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm a bit mixed on what should be done with the WWE World title, Ambrose is definately beating Ziggler at summerslam, as dumb as WWE booking can be I don't think they're gonna waste Ambrose reign, but after summerslam I dunno whether the best option is for the title to change hands or for Ambrose to develop a defense streak. I really like what Ambrose is doing right now, he's been one of the most fun and interesting stars this year, even if he's a bit of a one trick pony in his matches.

And I'm glad I'm not the only one becoming a bit more neutral on Cena. I've always thought he puts on some great matches, even if his booking makes his character bloody insufferable.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

OMG!!!!




I just saw Enzo & Cass at Yankee Stadium!!!!


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

ITS SMACKDOWN NIGHT
Let's go Blue Team


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn they might want to put Ambrose in a triple threat after this PPV...not sure if I want to see him face anyone individually..

I thiught it was realy bizrre yesterday that WWE spoiled the demon entrance. I think Seth will win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone with a good stream? Mine's been fucking up these past few weeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> ITS SMACKDOWN NIGHT
> Let's go Blue Team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Jesus Ziggler. You know it's a fake fight right?

EDIT: Super Kick outta nowhere


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

THIS PROMO IS LIT!!!!


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

This is real real good


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Superkick
I am that damn good

Smeels like shawn and triple h everywhere...


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

Hot Damn


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Superkick
> I am that damn good
> 
> Smeels like shawn and triple h everywhere...


Fuuuuusion Ha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

first time I'll be able to watch Smackdown live


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Wait. Crews' gimmick is that people get his name wrong?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Just tuned in.  So the Uso are up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

So I see that the heel team is made up of groups that creative stop caring for.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

< first Smackdown live
< gets ascension

fuck my life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Can JBL please stop saying furry?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

OK this is the definition of smackdown


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Aug 16, 2016)

This is some pre-split RAW tier shit going on right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

well ok that chaotic fight was kinda neat but still .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

These teams are idiots, fighting for literally nothing.  
Smackdown needs a tag title ASAP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

The crowd reaction is an improvement from yesterday's one.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

I might be tuned out to watch the Olympics lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

AA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> All SD teams

That's not very fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> These teams are idiots, fighting for literally nothing.
> Smackdown needs a tag title ASAP.



Unlike Raw they aren't trying to create a dumb title like Universal title, give them a chance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Unlike Raw they aren't trying to create a dumb title like Universal title, give them a chance



At least make up a grudge feud or somethin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> At least make up a grudge feud or somethin.



Like Faildungo making Simon jealous of his hair?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

The fuck did they do to Naomi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

The shit is this acid trip?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

GOAT HEEL MARIE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

da fuq? Naomi is glowing


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

Naomi looking good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Delayed due to traffic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

I hope this gimmick goes on forever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

They keep doing this with Eva, nobody going to give a fiddler's fuck when she does perform.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> They keep doing this with Eva, nobody going to give a fiddler's fuck when she does perform.


We'll give a darn to see her perform doggy style


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh shittt burn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh shit, that snipe by AJ.   Damn that's gotta hurt Del Rio's pride.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> We'll give a darn to see her perform doggy style



Kevin Dunn sure does


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Heath has legitimately been given a nice midcard push yo.

I'm glad for him.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

the fuck is this Curt Hawkins/CHuck Norris crap?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Kek Curt Hawkins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Curt Hawkins, the Edge clone from a while back.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Rehashing Mattitude? Really?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Idk who to cheer for


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Slater getting face-ier and face-ier with each passing show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

sucks that Heath has to lose but it is what it is


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> They keep doing this with Eva, nobody going to give a fiddler's fuck when she does perform.



Her segment was the most viewed of their youtube channel.

People actually like this gimmick. I hope she maintains her heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Wait. This means Slater gets a Smackdown contract.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

isn't this kinda heelish Orton?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Well Orton going savage here.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol these guys will probably come out again for hour two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Slater getting face-ier and face-ier with each passing show





Dean Ambrose said:


> sucks that Heath has to lose but it is what it is




He's our Honma. He should lose until Mania.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 16, 2016)

Slater wins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

He didn't lose tho.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Curt Hawkins, the Edge clone from a while back.....


Edgeheads! Curt & Zack Ryder


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm like a minute behind. He shouldn't get a pinfall victory till Mania.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Lol i guess heath will be on smackdown...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's our Honma. He should lose until Mania.



I ....I don't know what's going on


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Just know I was the only guy supporting Orton when u guys where calling him blandy

Wad remembers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Heath went from Suplex city to Viperville to Sister Abigail compound


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Just know I was the only guy supporting Orton when u guys where calling him blandy
> 
> Wad remembers



Still think he's boring and I don't really give a shit about this feud with B0rk


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Orton was boring though. Guys get better, he's been away forever and is in the prime of his career.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh fuck off Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Heath gonna lose his contract due to his 'concussion'


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Hmm, teasing an Orton/Wyatt feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still think he's boring and I don't really give a shit about this feud with B0rk


U dumb bro


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Did harper die


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

I still feel sad about the Heath thing


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

Shane is a heel and Steph is a face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

So how long is Harper suppose to be out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long is Harper suppose to be out?



I think he either returns next month or October.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

I know Wyatt is injure but shit, no walking up to the ropes for a simple trip up.

And now he walks off from Rowen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Rowan needs to be repackaged tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah this is for the best . The Wyatts are legitimately 'broken'.

Now Brother Wyatt has been deleted from action just as the prophet Matt proclaimed


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Smack down won once again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Becky should be on RAW ffs. Can't stress that shit enough.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2016)

now Eva??? Really


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Pretty sure it's going to be October for Harper. It's the patella.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Eva Marie needs to come out with the robe always. It's one of the best parts.



kurisu said:


> Becky should be on RAW ffs. Can't stress that shit enough.



Where do you book her in relation to Charlotte and Sasha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Well that was interesting.   At least they got Naomi involved in this feud as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Woman's Evolution. Seems interesting but let's be real.

Until we started getting the actual NXT matches that made the woman's division the revolution was a joke.

Just being real I think Sasha being in pretty much every single match that redefined women's wrestling in WWE makes her the GOAT for WWE. Idk enough about Shimmer and all these other promotions to say ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Eva Marie needs to come out with the robe always. It's one of the best parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you book her in relation to Charlotte and Sasha



Their equal. Shuffle the "main feud" between them. They're distinct enough that it wont be static.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Why the fuck are they Heidenrich'ing Corbin. WTF.


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

Did Kalisto get raped?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Why the fuck are they Heidenrich'ing Corbin. WTF.



Lol, yeah I was thinking the same thing.  Didn't they do something similar with Ryback as well?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Their equal. Shuffle the "main feud" between them. They're distinct enough that it wont be static.



I don't think they want to book that way in the establishment though. Like I view a lot of what they're doing as the long term booking thing since they try to go in reverse. I think the point is to build them up one at a time but now at the same time. 

Vince loves Charlotte, Vince wants to give the Rock's favorite cousin some run too, and Sasha is the most popular. They seem trepidatious about Bayley so it makes sense you would break her in with Becky who was your established second face. You hedge your bet on Bayley not translating past Full Sail. 

They'll always be in fear because they don't really understand the pulse, especially with the women.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, yeah I was thinking the same thing.  Didn't they do something similar with Ryback as well?



I don't know but like if you're basically just burying Kallisto why not have Corbin just put his boot on his head and press down? Like isn't that better than not shooting from the right angle and looking like he's anal raping him.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

AJ's symbol pisses me off. It doesn't look like ''aj'' it looks like "pj"


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> AJ's symbol pisses me off. It doesn't look like ''aj'' it looks like "pj"



It's P1, Phenomenal One. I was confused for a while too until I googled it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Cringy segments to say the least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's P1, Phenomenal One. I was confused for a while too until I googled it.



Ah damn I see


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think they want to book that way in the establishment though. Like I view a lot of what they're doing as the long term booking thing since they try to go in reverse. I think the point is to build them up one at a time but now at the same time.
> 
> Vince loves Charlotte, Vince wants to give the Rock's favorite cousin some run too, and Sasha is the most popular. They seem trepidatious about Bayley so it makes sense you would break her in with Becky who was your established second face. You hedge your bet on Bayley not translating past Full Sail.
> 
> They'll always be in fear because they don't really understand the pulse, especially with the women.



Give Smackdown a Women's title then. Right now RAW looks like the premier division because they have the title and talent. In SD's case they can build on Eva Marie, Carmella, and Alexa. But it wont mean jackshit without a symbol of dominance i.e. a title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Stream died. Help guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Give Smackdown a Women's title then. Right now RAW looks like the premier division because they have the title and talent. In SD's case they can build on Eva Marie, Carmella, and Alexa. But it wont mean jackshit without a symbol of dominance i.e. a title.



I think Smackdown is getting a title they're just waiting till after Summerslam and probably looking toward Backlash and No Mercy.

I really think Summerslam is going to lead to a lot of debuts. NXT really only has a few spots in and of itself. They need to graduate some talent but set the board too. I mean do you think they'll keep Nakamura, Itami, and Asuka on the same roster?



kurisu said:


> Stream died. Help guys.



Isn't firstrow still a thing but you have to use the second google link instead of the first? That's what I was using up until like 2 months ago before I stopped streaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Smackdown is getting a title they're just waiting till after Summerslam and probably looking toward Backlash and No Mercy.



Really hope so. 



> Isn't firstrow still a thing but you have to use the second google link instead of the first? That's what I was using up until like 2 months ago before I stopped streaming.



Got one of my backups working. Firstrows blocks viewers with adblock. Fuck dat.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

DBry said they are getting a tag and women's title. He said he wanted to do it naturally and not immediately out of nowhere like the Universal Title


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2016)

my stream died


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Cena and Del Rio have there working boots on. I guess this is Del Rio's Summerslam. He really needs to go back to the armbreaker. No one ever needs to see his dumbass finisher again.



Kenju said:


> DBry said they are getting a tag and women's title. He said he wanted to do it naturally and not immediately out of nowhere like the Universal Title



So Backlash and/or No Mercy.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cringy segments to say the least.


I always enjoy a good ol rapin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> DBry said they are getting a tag and women's title. He said he wanted to do it naturally and not immediately out of nowhere like the Universal Title



I said this earlier but Khrisu ignored me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I said this earlier but Khrisu ignored me



My bad. I didn't see it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

holy shit Cena with that spin


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

It's a small touch but you guys realize they're bringing up the past and the US title stuff? I think that's hopefully  a new directive to acknowledge past events.

Edit: Which makes the callback spot more meaningful.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

Smackadown wins


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Smackadown wins



I've got it

Raw
Smackdown
Tie
Smackdown


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Ah AJ might win on Sunday.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok yeah easily better than Raw. Table spot wins. Hopefully opposite momentum means AJ wins so he can challenge Dean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2016)

Well.....I thought Cena was suppose to be the face here.   Nice to see AJ get the upper hand on Cena but that lasted about 15 seconds.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Smackdown made sure they finished up early this week.

.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2016)

Told u guys sd better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I've got it
> 
> Raw
> Smackdown
> ...



Pretty much.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2016)

I only was able to catch the main event. What else happened on Smackdown today? Not that beating last nights raw would be hard to do.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

DBry constantly burying the Universal Title LMAO


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

They're really so close to making me give a shit about Dolph Ziggler but I really refuse to. Every single time he burns you. I'm not even talking about losing to Dean at Summerslam, he needs to lose to Dean. It's crazy what a new finisher has done for this guy's career.



WhatADrag said:


> Told u guys sd better



I've been higher on Smackdown than Raw from the beginning, pointing out the fact week 1 was a terrible way to judge it because Raw had one of its best episodes ever. Not even I would start the I told you so's.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2016)

Smackdown much better thia week. 

Lesson for RAW is they dont need to have guys face off in slightly different matches every weke lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Daniel Bryan burying Miz TV and propping Ziggler.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Cena on Talking Smack. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

Cena said he's waiting for someone to take his spot


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

Meta as fuuuuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Cena said he's waiting for someone to take his spot



I think that's part shoot. I really like how Cena is putting over the card in a really inclusive way. He's basically saying hey look we've got great matches this year more than most.

Putting over Rollins and Cesaro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Cena got pressed as fuck when DB implied he didn't write his own tweets 

Cena would be a great coach.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

BECKY IS GOING META


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Natty is terrible. Shit's not a work.

Becky calling out the fact they need a title. She's going pretty ham.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Talking Smack is next level. That was great. Top marks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Natty is terrible. Shit's not a work.
> 
> Becky calling out the fact they need a title. She's going pretty ham.



Bro she called out that she wanted more time


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Bro she called out that she wanted more time



That too. I think that's kind of a common complaint. They complain about the time over a bunch of different platforms. 

I didn't know Fit Finlay was still in WWE. It's time to get his son to come back from Japan and start thinking of gimmicks for NXT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Smackdown much better thia week.
> 
> Lesson for RAW is they dont need to have guys face off in slightly different matches every weke lol.



Dolph Sucker Kicked Dean, Eva Marie continued her antics(this time she didn't show up due to traffic), 12-man tag with AA going over, Bray separated with Rowan, Corbin "raped" Kalisto, Slater beat Orton via DQ but didn't sign a contract due to a "concussion", and Becky/Carmella went over Alexa/Nattie. Naomi also got a new entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

Solid card for Summerslam. Scratching my head as to what theyre gonna do next.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm predicting the club is going to make a big presence at summer slam.

My fantasy booking, sorry if I am to unoriginal.

Have the Club go over the New Day early in the night and become tag team champs.
Later in the night they interfere in the US title match, cut a promo saying no one will be champion without their approval, beat up Rusev and Reigns.
Interfere in the universal title match, Balor pins Rollins and reveals himself to be the real leader of the club.

Rollins begins the heel/face turn, mostly bitching during his promo's, 
Filler shit(stretch it out till the September PPV)
He realizes he can't be the club by himself, teams up with Roman to fight the club at a PPV 
Handicap 3vs2, Roman turns on Rollins at the beginning of the match and joins the club, they beat Rollins senseless

Rollins is out due to kayfabe injury, 
Build a big match at survivor series, the club vs the resistance
Hint at towards a returning wrestler for the resistance, make it Big E(yes I know they aren't going to let him be absent for 3 months but let me believe)
Match happens, Rollins interfers and costs the club the victory

Rollins is full on baby face, find a way to get the title off of Balor and on Roman, Elimination Chamber would be nice. 
Rollins wins the rumble to face Roman at mania
The Club betrays AJ styles at Wrestlemainia, setting up a Balor vs AJ match

End the feud before people get tired of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

Shocked to see SAF dislike something.


Also here's some footage of 2k17 ...........


I'm weary since 16 was kinda boring but......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

Here's one more thing to wrap your head around.

Heath Slater has had more to do than Sami Zayn this past month............................ do what you will with this info


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shocked to see SAF dislike something.
> 
> 
> Also here's some footage of 2k17 ...........
> ...


Well I usually don't voice my disapproval but I didn't like raw at all before the last few eps before the draft.

Backstage brawls huh? I want the backstage area to be big and have many different rooms you fight in.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Here's one more thing to wrap your head around.
> 
> Heath Slater has had more to do than Sami Zayn this past month............................ do what you will with this info


That's because Slater>>>>Zayn.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2016)

The back stages fights of Here Comes the pain were great, I loved getting up all the way sign and last riding people. Also riding the motor cycle and fork lift was fun.

Most of all, something needs to be done about the royal rumble, its to easy to not get eliminated. I like the older games where you could eliminate anyone at a drop of a hat and you had to take control of someone else in the rumble.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

Promo between Ambrose and Dolph was lit, wish there could have been more of a promo between John and AJ, but hey there's only so much they can fit into Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Slater has the most segments of the New Era. I really think you've got to give credence to the fact that the split just starting and Summerslam being cross promoted means certain guys like Sami are waiting in line. I just hope they're not waiting to put him in the cruiserweight division. I think they started billing him at 205, I know it says it on his wiki and that the rumor has been going around.

I'm worried about dudes getting pigeonholed into that role.



[S-A-F] said:


> Well I usually don't voice my disapproval but I didn't like raw at all before the last few eps before the draft.



You didn't dislike anything Raw related though 

Talking Smack is basically Daniel Bryan giving no fucks and trolling the fuck out of everyone, mostly Raw.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

It's not unheard of for cruiserweights to rise into higher cards, even if he does end up in the cruiserweight division at least he'll be utilised to some extent. We also have no clue as to how the division is going to be treated in comparison to it's previous run in the WWE.

What I do like about the WWE right now is they're returning somewhat to the card scaling of about 10 years ago, when there wasn't too much distance between the high and midcards. It was better because the IC/US titles at that point felt like something even the top cards would contend for and it allowed the mid cards to gain some mommentum, they were even put into to world championship matches making it harder to clock pushes and what not. By about 2009 the two cards got segregated and given little chance to expand into higher card terrotories, if they ever were put into matches with highers they were virtually jobbed by them at the time. 

Thankfully, there's a lot interaction between wrestlers in different spots in the chain and it's not as obvious as to what direction the pushes are going into.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Well you're right in the sense they can rise to higher cards but there's a ceiling on them. I mean Malenko and Eddie got US title reigns in WCW and worked heavyweights but there's a reason they left. 

Not saying Sami is going to leave, but it's kind of obvious they don't really understand what character traits made him connect with fans and made him the endearing in NXT. Like he's over right now because he's a great wrestler but it's really got nothing to do with the character. 

So when you have that hanging over the entire thing it's a bit of a problem. I hope it's just that he's a victim of circumstance here, Roman moving down the card being the cause here.

There's more of a need to create value in the titles because the rosters are split, it forces you to have to book them properly. This is more true of Raw becaude doesn't have Cena/Orton who don't need gold to draw, the win over Cena is treated as a title win essentially.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Slater has the most segments of the New Era. I really think you've got to give credence to the fact that the split just starting and Summerslam being cross promoted means certain guys like Sami are waiting in line. I just hope they're not waiting to put him in the cruiserweight division. I think they started billing him at 205, I know it says it on his wiki and that the rumor has been going around.
> 
> I'm worried about dudes getting pigeonholed into that role.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll voice it more but I'm definitely Team Smackdown. RAW was just too slow this week. Definitely going to check out Talking Smack, its a must-see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I guess I'll voice it more but I'm definitely Team Smackdown. RAW was just too slow this week. Definitely going to check out Talking Smack, its a must-see.



When he said the dislike comment it's because you hit the dislike button on the post where I was loving Talking Smack.

I don't want to admit it because I really try not to have a bias, but I'm Team Smackdown too. Like I'm willing to admit when Raw is better and I'm not actively rooting for Raw to suck because my allegiance is to good wrestling, but Smackdown's vibe is just better. I hope to fucking god Nakamura is on Smackdown after Takeover.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When he said the dislike comment it's because you hit the dislike button on the post where I was loving Talking Smack.
> 
> I don't want to admit it because I really try not to have a bias, but I'm Team Smackdown too. Like I'm willing to admit when Raw is better and I'm not actively rooting for Raw to suck because my allegiance is to good wrestling, but Smackdown's vibe is just better. I hope to fucking god Nakamura is on Smackdown after Takeover.


I hit dislike on your post?! What the fuck, it must have been an accident.  HOld UP! Something weird is going on. I rarely hit up dislike for someone. Most I've done was disapprove of dude's opinion in the awful Gohan threads


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hit dislike on your post?! What the fuck, it must have been an accident.  HOld UP! Something weird is going on. I rarely hit up dislike for someone. Most I've done was disapprove of dude's opinion in the awful Gohan threads



What happened in the Gohan thread? I think I may have made a post in there but can't remember.

I've got like 3 or 5 dislikes, can't remember. The worse I've ever seen is the savaging of Stunna on the DB forum.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What happened in the Gohan thread? I think I may have made a post in there but can't remember.
> 
> I've got like 3 or 5 dislikes, can't remember. The worse I've ever seen is the savaging of Stunna on the DB forum.


It had to do with dudes shitting all down Gohan's throat when Freiza raped him in the recent movie/arc. What bugged me was these were the same guys loving Gohan before Super. Jump off a dude's bandwagon as soon as he's not written as the strongest character anymore. Shameful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Sami lamezzzzz zzzzzzzzzz

I know he's an amazing wrestler but I don't ever see him as main champion for wwe nor do I want too.

I think he'd be amazing in the cruiserweight division and all of you guys know that as well. I see him as cruiserweight, mid card titles and tag titles. If he ever got the main title I'd hope itd be a very short reign.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> It had to do with dudes shitting all down Gohan's throat when Freiza raped him in the recent movie/arc. What bugged me was these were the same guys loving Gohan before Super. Jump off a dude's bandwagon as soon as he's not written as the strongest character anymore. Shameful.



It really is but I think it's got something to do with how vocal the Gohan haters on NF can be and how they got their "I told you so" type moment after like dealing with the fact Gohan was the strongest unfused for like 20 years.

Personally as a huge Gohan mark I just accepted it and moved on. Like I refuse to buy into the character ever doing anything. If he does anything then I'll be surprised and happy which is a great feeling.



WhatADrag said:


> Sami lamezzzzz zzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I know he's an amazing wrestler but I don't ever see him as main champion for wwe nor do I want too.
> 
> I think he'd be amazing in the cruiserweight division and all of you guys know that as well. I see him as cruiserweight, mid card titles and tag titles. If he ever got the main title I'd hope itd be a very short reign.





I mean I hate what you're saying but I think you're right for the wrong reasons.

 I think that Sami Zayn has to be presented in the same way you would a Daniel Bryan. The problem here is that what got Sami over in NXT is that he was a great wrestler but he was the nicest dude ever. Like he was just some ska loving Canadian who got the crowd in on the ole chant and put on 3 star matches in his sleep because he's probably the best seller in the company. 

On the main roster he's kind of douchey and entitled in certain aspects. Like he's supposed to be like a self-aware Sting. Dumb as fuck for always doing the right thing but he does the right thing. That's not been his character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It really is but I think it's got something to do with how vocal the Gohan haters on NF can be and how they got their "I told you so" type moment after like dealing with the fact Gohan was the strongest unfused for like 20 years.
> 
> Personally as a huge Gohan mark I just accepted it and moved on. Like I refuse to buy into the character ever doing anything. If he does anything then I'll be surprised and happy which is a great feeling.
> 
> ...


He's for sure top five wrestler in the company.

I never like the sami and Bryan comparisons. I know they both fit the underdog stick but its unfair considering how amazing and breath taking Bryan's story is. 

Can you really compare sami to a guy who got released, came back, has an amazing story with conor, fans highjacked every show for Bryan until he won. Finally won, got injured and father died, came back won ic title, got injuried and officially retired. Then there are rumors of Bryan being able to wrestle so when his wwe contract ends he can continue in the Indies. 

From the beggining to the end from nexus, being beat in a matter of seconds at mania, yes movement, team hell no, story line with bray, to so on. 

There is so much story to tell because Daniels had a story from the beginning on why he's the legit biggest underdog the companies ever had.

While sami is putting on matches of the year and not in a prime position yet. 

I just want him to have a story or interesting character or develop a new him before we all agree he should be main eventer.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)

hmm I actually don't mind of Ziggler takes it this Sunday


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Zigs on another level


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

Kenju said:


> hmm I actually don't mind of Ziggler takes it this Sunday


He's certainly had a good build up to the summerslam, but to me this feels like the Swagger vs Del Rio point in his career where he's more or less been put back into the world title scene, only to fill a void while said world champion has no one else to fight. I LOOSELY compare him to Jack Swagger, considering I doubt he'll fall down even half as hard but there's a bit of a parralel to the circumstances.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Ziggler's biggest problem was his offense or more precisely his finisher. Everything about him is better with that one change.

I'm a jaded as fuck Ziggler fan. Like I mock him like Goto fans mock him. But the thing is WWE is so good at making you think Dolph will be a thing then he just isn't.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ziggler's biggest problem was his offense or more precisely his finisher. Everything about him is better with that one change.
> 
> I'm a jaded as fuck Ziggler fan. Like I mock him like Goto fans mock him. But the thing is WWE is so good at making you think Dolph will be a thing then he just isn't.



That change is fine and all but im pretty sure the big change every is talking about is his laser-focused attitude and the writing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Kenju said:


> That change is fine and all but im pretty sure the big change every is talking about is his laser-focused attitude and the writing



He's cutting the same promo he's been practicing for a year on backstage fallout segments. He's the same dude, the same character, he just gets live TV time and doesn't have the worst finisher in the company anymore. Like dude was maining a fucking reverse bulldog.

I mean even the whole kick your face off thing is because of the finisher switch. The sucker kick out of nowhere being viable and a part of the story is because of the finisher switch. The gains from that alteration are the biggest contributors to his current heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Its a damn shame and I liked del rio. With this, Paige, and his contract ending soon. He's gone.

Smackdown needed him on a already thin roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

MVP is waiting in the wings and they still have NXT call ups to make after Brooklyn.

Del Rio should just go back to Mexico or hell even go to Japan or to ROH. He needs to be around fans who will understand that he's from lucha royalty and will buy into his gimmick more. It doesn't work in WWE because no one knows who Dos Caras is.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's cutting the same promo he's been practicing for a year on backstage fallout segments. He's the same dude, the same character, he just gets live TV time and doesn't have the worst finisher in the company anymore. Like dude was maining a fucking reverse bulldog.
> 
> I mean even the whole kick your face off thing is because of the finisher switch. The sucker kick out of nowhere being viable and a part of the story is because of the finisher switch. The gains from that alteration are the biggest contributors to his current heat.



He was saying similar to the same things but he wasnt acting the part that he is now. This whole thing would be different if he was talking about stealing the show


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> MVP is waiting in the wings and they still have NXT call ups to make after Brooklyn.
> 
> Del Rio should just go back to Mexico or hell even go to Japan or to ROH. He needs to be around fans who will understand that he's from lucha royalty and will buy into his gimmick more. It doesn't work in WWE because no one knows who Dos Caras is.


I heard MVP n wwe are completely done talking.

But yeah like I said I personally like del Rio but his return run was not memorable at all and his entire wwe run with the position they wanted him in is one of the biggest flops ever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well I usually don't voice my disapproval but I didn't like raw at all before the last few eps before the draft.
> 
> Backstage brawls huh? I want the backstage area to be big and have many different rooms you fight in.
> 
> ...


You  did seem to hate the idea of the draft so I guess it did come from somewhere instead out of nowhere 


   WWE probably thinks this too


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2016)

Hopefully Rusev wins this Sunday after his match cue in Kurt Angle's music and listen to the roar of the crowd as Roman Reigns fades into obscurity in the background


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Slater has the most segments of the New Era. I really think you've got to give credence to the fact that the split just starting and Summerslam being cross promoted means certain guys like Sami are waiting in line. I just hope they're not waiting to put him in the cruiserweight division. I think they started billing him at 205, I know it says it on his wiki and that the rumor has been going around.



I meant he's probably one of the only few wrestlers that has no feud or nothing building around him.

Nia and Strowman are being built up as monsters

Heath has 'contract' storyline

Sami's just flowing in the wind since his win over KO


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

The down side of the brand split every one ignores is not every person going to get on the card at the big ppvs where both brands wrestle on the same night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

that's not true. Primetime for god's sakes has a feud going on.

I mean overall almost everyone has something going on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Am I the only one thinking at wrestle mania every match is going to be a title match? Minus taker

Wwe
Universal
Us
Int
Cruiserweight
Raw tag titles
Smack down tag titles 
Raw womens
Smackdown womens
Undertaker match


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's not true. Primetime for god's sakes has a feud going on.
> 
> I mean overall almost everyone has something going on.



Prime time isn't on the summerslam card tho?

Its obvious sami is just floating until he becomes one of the top faces for the cruiserweight


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah who am I kidding? Super Reigns and Super Cena will not letdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Reigns will rule with an iron fist for the next 15 years. i can't wait til' the BIG DOG gets his hands on the richest prize in the business, the UNIVERSAL TITLE


Shouts out to roman gang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Prime time isn't on the summerslam card tho?
> 
> Its obvious sami is just floating until he becomes one of the top faces for the cruiserweight



I suppose that could work but man CW needs to come up soon.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

There was rumours going about that Del Rio is fed up with WWE, this kinda hits the nail on the coffin tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah was about to post that. 

Del Shitto can't live without his bae  Paige


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2016)

Alberto has been looking particularly jacked lately...


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

Still dunno what the WWE creative team have in mind for Baron Corbin in the long term, whether he's actually gonna amount to something or is destined to be another monster heel that'll fill a quota and be released afterwards.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one thinking at wrestle mania every match is going to be a title match? Minus taker
> 
> Wwe
> Universal
> ...



They might not have a choice but to add special stipulations to matches. Or make them title defenses.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

So Smackdown set to lose yet another person. WTF lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

now can we trade some of Raw's talents to Smackdown? 

No Shelton
No MVP

Curt Hawkins? BWHAHAHAAHA

and with Cena leaving for a while and Alberto suspended, that leaves Smackdown roster pretty thin


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

It would be pretty cheesy, but they cat something where the older, unused talent on RAW migrate to Smackdown maybe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2016)

Rusev should have no trouble beating Roman irl


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Smack down needs a few more returns and call ups.

The call ups raw should receive is crusierweights


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

When is cena leaving? I seen a no mercy poster with him on it or is that fake?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When is cena leaving? I seen a no mercy poster with him on it or is that fake?



He's gonna go do his show after No Mercy so in November most likely .

His Grit show did well that Fox renewed it for a second season.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's gonna go do his show after No Mercy so in November most likely .
> 
> His Grit show did well that Fox renewed it for a second season.


Ah ok then I'm guessing he will be back by rumble


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

TNA supposedly "closer than ever" to a sale: 



WWE interested in that Olympic star. lol.

Also saw a video about Joey Styles. Apparently he may have been fired over comments he made on a Facebook live video. He said Roman is a babyface because Vince wants him to be, and that three man announce teams do not work for television. So all of a sudden they let him go lmao.

Sounds to me like Stephanie is all over that one.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

Tbh, they should send Henry over to Smackdown, when he's done with the olympics. Raw aren't using him for shit, unless they revive him to his older days he'd be useless over there. On Smackdown he can compete as a serious wrestler again and be of use.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Kenju said:


> He was saying similar to the same things but he wasnt acting the part that he is now. This whole thing would be different if he was talking about stealing the show



I think you're off here. Google any of his backstage fall out promos. Like legit if Ziggler doesn't go all in for those last 30 seconds of the promo pretty much going Matt Hardy will not die mode on Dean then it's a promo that is so similar to the other ones with the most remarkable thing being the kick. Again you can't downplay how that is the move of a world champion and his other move was inconsequential in getting him his only real title reign. It's not this persona shift he's been doing these fiery I'm underappreciated promos for a minute and we all check out. 



WhatADrag said:


> I heard MVP n wwe are completely done talking.
> 
> But yeah like I said I personally like del Rio but his return run was not memorable at all and his entire wwe run with the position they wanted him in is one of the biggest flops ever



They said that after the Teddy Long leak and even if that were true that doesn't mean things aren't different now that Shelton isn't coming.

I don't mind him. I mean the things about his character that you need to buy into are things I can buy into, but I do think he's just boringly good. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I meant he's probably one of the only few wrestlers that has no feud or nothing building around him.
> 
> Nia and Strowman are being built up as monsters
> 
> ...



That's what I'm sort of getting at here. They need to promote Summerslam and they aren't necessarily prioritizing him. I mean they barely got KO on the card. It's one foot in the old new era and one foot in the new new era. I'm not sure every big live special will be like this but it just seems like they're a little hamstrung. 



WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one thinking at wrestle mania every match is going to be a title match? Minus taker
> 
> Wwe
> Universal
> ...



Wouldn't be surprised. I'm not opposed to it. I loved that aspect of Wrestle Kingdom when that went down.



Dean Ambrose said:


> now can we trade some of Raw's talents to Smackdown?
> 
> No Shelton
> No MVP
> ...





Raiden said:


> It would be pretty cheesy, but they cat something where the older, unused talent on RAW migrate to Smackdown maybe.



NXT is still there guys and I can't stress it enough but you can't keep Asuka, Nakamura, and Itami on the same roster, especially on one like NXT. The presumption has always been that Nakamura would be up after the summer. 

Same thing with Samoa Joe and Bobby Roode tbh.

At the same time you still have the expectation to fill up 15 thousand seats so you can put all of these guys together. But when it comes to drawing 500 person crowds and stuff you probably don't need all of those guys in NXT.


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2016)

On paige's birthday tho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> On paige's birthday tho?



Oh wow. I mean that kind of echoes what they did to Punk.

I need to watch Punk's show. Man I got high at like 2 AM and watched back the pipebomb promo. Still get chills.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> On paige's birthday tho?


Vince as tasteful as ever I see


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2016)

And holy shit this makes aj's quip about him not having a spot on summerslam's card even more brutal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

They knew about Roman's violation a week before. They probably knew when they had Del Rio compete on Smackdown.

They need to just give him an announcer and the cars again. He obviously isn't viable on his own in a WWE setting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He's for sure top five wrestler in the company.
> 
> I never like the sami and Bryan comparisons. I know they both fit the underdog stick but its unfair considering how amazing and breath taking Bryan's story is.
> 
> ...


This sounds like some suicidal shit if its true.



SoulTaker said:


> It really is but I think it's got something to do with how vocal the Gohan haters on NF can be and how they got their "I told you so" type moment after like dealing with the fact Gohan was the strongest unfused for like 20 years.
> 
> Personally as a huge Gohan mark I just accepted it and moved on. Like I refuse to buy into the character ever doing anything. If he does anything then I'll be surprised and happy which is a great feeling.


Yeah I just don't care anymore either especially since he acheived what he wanted. I'm digging the current future trunks arc right now and really liked his episode with Gohan it had some nice closure for the character and added more for Trunks.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 17, 2016)

The start of this video makes me laugh harder than it should, it astounds me how this guy legit evaded prison


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow. hahaha.so much for delritto.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> On paige's birthday tho?



Oh shit. They love sending messages .

FUCK they do not play.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm hearing Metzler got invited by hhh to the performance center to talk to hbk


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

he was also buddying up to eric bischoff .


----------



## Ae (Aug 17, 2016)

MVP also said he lost his virginity at the age of 4...


----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)

on her BDay, well atleast she can hang with the BF


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2016)

this must have been some planned bullshit

they'll probably both get fired sooner rather than later


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2016)

Probably did it so they could spend Paige's birthday together or some shit. Absolute scenes


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

The hell is going on


----------



## God Movement (Aug 17, 2016)

Reigns please SAVE US!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh shit they took her out too lmao.

There must be some kind of crazy shit going on behind the scenes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember when people were going with the whole Meltzer shit about Paige and nerve damage despite the tit pic now her and Del Rio get suspended 

Yea take crooked ass Meltzer's word as gospel when Paige's family was in spin doctor mode about the tit pic and he gets worked like a mark all the fucking time. Like dude will print anything and doesn't give a darn what sources burn him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

How u get suspended while injuried


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2016)

Paige was like the youngest womens champion

Now she's the first woman to break the wellness
She goat


----------



## Kenju (Aug 17, 2016)

Gotta be drug violation
I remember her mother on twitter stating that she was injured


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How u get suspended while injuried



Getting popped for a banned substance that's supposed to help you recover?

I'm not completely sure of this but it seems to me like woman would be harder to catch for PEDs, naturally high estrogen which is what you use to cover them up, so it's more likely a narcotic or bud. Or it's got everything to do with the Del Rio thing.

Honestly Paige is probably better off going somewhere that isn't TNA and rehabbing her stock so she can come back to the E in like 2 years. Like the entire dynamics of her push have thrown off her development and work rate. She's not a Sara Del Rey trainee and I feel like that hurts all old era women.

Edit: They could be doing what they did to Scott Hall on his way out where they retroactively suspended him for wellness violations.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2016)

Who fucking deleted my image dump? Asshat


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Who fucking deleted my image dump? Asshat



You posted a nearly 20 year old nip slip in a thread that has 3 Smods who are on the view list and Xiammes who frequents here, not sure if there's a name change at play there. I love ass and titties but you really think you should call attention to that?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 17, 2016)

Fucking Paige and Dorito have been nothing but trouble since they started dating. They are like this generations xpac and chyna. But without the giant pierced clit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2016)

Now Paige has been suspended?! Her and Delritto must have started a shitstorm backstage or something.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 17, 2016)

#FreePaige


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2016)

She's gonna be in the impact zone in the next 9 months


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2016)

Some carny shit going on.


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh my god! i'm with gm. those two must've planned this


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How u get suspended while injuried

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Seems like you were right and I was wrong.

Reports say dean has heat


----------



## EJ (Aug 18, 2016)

Man, Paige kind of fell off for me once she started to lash out at the fans for shit-talking that Divas Revolution shit.

She was highly interesting but when she was brought up to the WWE her character was somewhat corny for me. I enjoyed her feud with AJ Lee, but as soon as it got into a lesbian angle I stopped taking it seriously. Cliche, and it was pandering to a demographic. I really wanted to see some legit rivalry.

As for Del Rio, I lost respect for him when I found out he was paid off to stay quiet about WWE's racism in upper management.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

According to Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com, Brock Lesnar's line on RAW where he said "I don't give a shit about your kids!" to Heath Slater was not part of the script.  is reportedly not in any kind of trouble despite others getting in trouble or even being fired (Brad Maddox saying "prick" during a promo) for making questionable remarks.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

He don't get in trouble 

CAUSE HE'S BROCK FUCKING LESNAR

And he does whatever the fuck he wants and everyone is expected to stand by


----------



## God Movement (Aug 18, 2016)

Well I said it after the interview, that boy better look over his shoulder. Styles will be taking that title off him within 3 months


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

I need styles to win the title at wrestle mania


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Speaking of AJ, would you guys put him and Cena as the main event so you can set up Backlash and have one of them go challenge Dean? Or are you cool with putting Orton/Brock last so you don't say which title or brand is more important.

Would you do something that's completely left field like have the woman's match end the show?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of AJ, would you guys put him and Cena as the main event so you can set up Backlash and have one of them go challenge Dean? Or are you cool with putting Orton/Brock last so you don't say which title or brand is more important.
> 
> 
> Would you do something that's completely left field like have the woman's match end the show?


Only matches that should main event is Seth vs Finn or Brock vs Orton.

I feel like if it's not one of the brands biggest title being in the maim event  you're devaluing the titles unless its Brock vs Orton because they are on different brands and basically each brand top five guys.

If u had aj vs cena there would be those people complaining "see they are more important than dean and the title is 2nd now compared to raw."

Also the fact they have been promoting Orton vs Brock since ufc 200


----------



## God Movement (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I need styles to win the title at wrestle mania



Possible. But with this Ambrose news I'm saying 3 months. He will be "punished" if he has heat. That's all there is to it.



SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of AJ, would you guys put him and Cena as the main event so you can set up Backlash and have one of them go challenge Dean? Or are you cool with putting Orton/Brock last so you don't say which title or brand is more important.
> 
> Would you do something that's completely left field like have the woman's match end the show?



Nope. I'd have the Universal Title match up last or the WWE Title match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Possible. But with this Ambrose news I'm saying 3 months. He will be "punished" if he has heat. That's all there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'd have the Universal Title match up last or the WWE Title match.


If that's the case I'd rather have bray win it.

No one would complain there plus they could keep my aj winning the title at mania moment alive.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

What was a stomp match 13 years ago is now a largely anticapated match up. Who would have thought?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

The timing of the Ambrose report is kind of weird though. The dude he was negative about was obviously Michael Hayes. I don't think I heard him lampshade HHH or Vince, not sure he would considering the fact HHH put him over at that house show and really solidified Dean as the #1 upper mid carder.

Feels like something to get moderates and hardcores into thinking Ziggler may have a chance.



Larcher said:


> What was a stomp match 13 years ago is now a largely anticapated match up. Who would have thought?



Tbf I remember being like 11 and reading Rajah.com and how much the WWE higherups loved Orton, even back when he was using the overdrive. I feel like if Brock didn't leave for the NFL we would have gotten this in a main event for a big 4 PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What was a stomp match 13 years ago is now a largely anticapated match up. Who would have thought?



People get better and stronger is my logical answer.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

What's all this Dean news about?



SoulTaker said:


> Tbf I remember being like 11 and reading Rajah.com and how much the WWE higherups loved Orton, even back when he was using the overdrive. I feel like if Brock didn't leave for the NFL we would have gotten this in a main event for a big 4 PPV.



If Brock didn't leave for the NFL and pursuit a ufc career afterwards, I wonder if he would really be the controversial figure he is today, well at least on the same level of magnitude.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> People get better and stronger is my logical answer.


Yeah, I get that but it's simply nostalgic seeing how much things have changed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, I get that but it's simply nostalgic seeing how much things have changed.


Orton would have won if he had the RKO then


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

I wonder how wrestlers really feel about Brock.
You can tell guys like cena hhh and taker respect him. But its hard to tell for the rest.

I know Joe said he wants Brock to win so he can face him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What's all this Dean news about?
> 
> 
> 
> If Brock didn't leave for the NFL and pursuit a ufc career afterwards, I wonder if he would really be the controversial figure he is today, well at least on the same level of magnitude.



Basically now, 3 days before Summerslam, it's in the news he's got heat for the train wreck that happened 2 weeks ago. I'm sure he has heat and people are annoyed with him but I don't think they're as angry at Dean as they are like 3-5 other guys right now.

I mean the guy whose helped the most in that regard is Cena. I think Cena becomes a world champion and becomes huge but I think that Lesnar delays a lot of things for Cena if he had stayed. Lesnar is probably in the HHH slot if he never leaves. 

Cena is the last ranked guy of the OVW big 4 and in that class he's basically the gatekeeper between main eventers and midcarders. I think I'd prefer it if Brock goes straight into the UFC after WWE instead of failing as an o-lineman for the Vikings or going to Japan. He'd be a bigger star now.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

Pretty sure they all respect him as a wrestler... probably not as much as a person though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder how wrestlers really feel about Brock.
> You can tell guys like cena hhh and taker respect him. But its hard to tell for the rest.
> 
> I know Joe said he wants Brock to win so he can face him.



Was watching the network and they showed a clip from Dinner for 3 with Madusa, Ivory, and Molly Holly where Madusa asks what the locker room thought of her throwing the woman's championship in the trash. MH was like well the wrestlers understood and the fans were upset.

I think guys are more sensitive now than they were then but I think most guys like Brock. Him being there, them being on his shows, that means more money. Like guys are probably deliberately indifferent to his special treatment until they're a victim of the doublestandard.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Basically now, 3 days before Summerslam, it's in the news he's got heat for the train wreck that happened 2 weeks ago. I'm sure he has heat and people are annoyed with him but I don't think they're as angry at Dean as they are like 3-5 other guys right now.
> 
> I mean the guy whose helped the most in that regard is Cena. I think Cena becomes a world champion and becomes huge but I think that Lesnar delays a lot of things for Cena if he had stayed. Lesnar is probably in the HHH slot if he never leaves.
> 
> Cena is the last ranked guy of the OVW big 4 and in that class he's basically the gatekeeper between main eventers and midcarders. I think I'd prefer it if Brock goes straight into the UFC after WWE instead of failing as an o-lineman for the Vikings or going to Japan. He'd be a bigger star now.



I wonder how brock in the ufc now would compare to his first run there. Yeah, he beat Mark Hunt but I think he'll need to have a few more fights to certify where he's at now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

I think he'd get worked. The HW division is a whole other world at the top and then the multitude of guys who are just more skilled and better athletes. Like I thought Brock would beat the fuck out of Mark Hunt regardless if it was current him or the version that beat Couture, but that's because Mark Hunt isn't skilled or athletic. But when Brock got in there with Overeem you could just tell the difference, like Overeem had the whole liver kick shit going after Brock had like an ungodly amount of his intestines cut out. 

I don't think he'll fight again, not unless they ask him too and it's hard to get a read since UFC has had this new ownership for like 2 fightcards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

I can't wait for orton vs aj but I don't want it right after summerslam killing their momentum


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm kinda new to MMA in general, I looked a bit into the most acclaimed fighters like Fedor yesterday and was blown away by some of the dudes fights.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't wait for orton vs aj but I don't want it right after summerslam killing their momentum


Survivor Series maybe? Or is that still too early?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I'm kinda new to MMA in general, I looked a bit into the most acclaimed fighters like Fedor yesterday and was blown away by some of the dudes fights.



You see the one with him and Randelman? That's a pretty iconic moment. I'm not new so much as I'm not as tapped in as I am with other topics in the sports bar. 



WhatADrag said:


> I can't wait for orton vs aj but I don't want it right after summerslam killing their momentum



I'm with you. I think if they both win and it's for the number 1 contendership at Backlash I could live with that.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

I gotta go through quite a bit yet, but I'll be sure to check out his fight with Randleman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You see the one with him and Randelman? That's a pretty iconic moment. I'm not new so much as I'm not as tapped in as I am with other topics in the sports bar.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you. I think if they both win and it's for the number 1 contendership at Backlash I could live with that.


I'm so torn about it tho.

You can't beat cena or lesnar at summerslam and lost next month right after IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Survivor Series maybe? Or is that still too early?


Actually I'm fine with them facing one another at survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What's all this Dean news about?



whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2016)

I just knew he'd get heat for saying Vince is his friend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Seth on first take tomorrow to address Connor


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh shit I might actually watch. I mean it's funny as hell when you think about it because you look at what both guys do for a living and isn't Seth like clearly one of the dudes in WWE whose a better athlete than Conor in terms of measurables? Like that's the crazy thing about the disrespect these guys will get sometimes, some of them are just out of this world athletes.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

and if I know anything about Seth he is passionate as hell for pro wrasslin


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Betting odds on styles to win


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

AJ losing isn't going to ruin it for me but I really think just for the health of the brand they need him to beat Cena. I think it'll help Cena too because then they can run a Cena can't win at Summerslam gimmick next year. Just everything you can do booking wise with AJ winning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Styles need to beat him clean no wwe stupid ending.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Styles need to beat him clean no wwe stupid ending.



You know the fucked up thing is that he can get back all the heat on the Styles Clash if he pins Cena with it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know the fucked up thing is that he can get back all the heat on the Styles Clash if he pins Cena with it.


One thing I hated what cena said on talking smack was for someone to take his spot that guy has to be consistent. No one has been given a true consistent shot other than roman. And he's flopped consistently.


Cena just can't say be consistent if he just whoops everyone on smackdown.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

I'll do my overall summerslam predictions:

Miz vs Crews: Miz retains, Crews really isn't ready and they've pulled him into this out of nowhere like with Darren Young, so I think he's pretty much only meant as filler. It probably won't be a clean victory though.

New Day vs The Club: As much as I think the New Day is losing the tag titles soon, I think Summerslam is gonna be used to invoke a sense of importance this event had on their long reign, so they'll retain just for that pupose.

Lynch and Carmella vs Natalya and Bliss: Lynch will probably make Natalya submit, as she came out on top in their previous PPV match and Becky really needs a slight boost in mommentum.

Cesaro vs Sheamus: Sheamus only because he's already two behind Cesaro and it makes for the challenge of Cesaro prooving himself in the long run all that more endearing, under the assumption he'll come out on top after these series of matches.

Roman vs Rusev: Rusev retains via DQ, this feud still has a bit more oil in the tank and I think Roman really needs to portray himself as an ambitious face that won't give up his hunt.

Enzo and Cass vs Jeri-KO: Enzo and Cass already had some lime light with winning over the club with Cena. Kevin and Jericho need to back on track with things, so losing would weaken them. They've popped up out of nowhere and this definately feels like something to help Kevin and Jericho.

Sasha vs Charlotte: Sasha wins via submission, can't really see Sasha losing the belt so quickly and I think they know Charlotte needs a break from toping every Diva.

AJ vs Cena: AJ wins, as it heats him up for any future plans they've got in mind for him, plus Cena is going off for that second season show soon. He doesn't need any hype right now.

Ambrose vs Dolph: Ambrose retains, as much as Dolph has made the build up to this match exciting, Dean has barely came out of his rivalry with his former shield members and this seems like a spot where Ambrose is more or less building a streak of defenses meant to mold him into the face of Smackdown. Dolph also got dropped into this randomly where beforehand he was constantly losing to Baron Corbin.

Rollins vs Balor: Balor wins, as great as Seth is Balor is the prime example of what the brand split was meant to do, change the scenary of WWE into a breath of fresh air and give superstars that might have been overlooked previously a chance to shine. It seems like Balor is basically the splits Ace in the whole to say superstars have benefited from the split.

Brock vs Orton: Orton wins, maybe Heath might step in as a distraction for comedic value and to neutralise Paul Heyman. I think Orton needs this for heat and Brock really doesn't need this win. He's been more or less unbeatable, since breaking Takers streak and now would be a perfect time for WWE to make use of his dominance by letting another superstar beat him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> One thing I hated what cena said on talking smack was for someone to take his spot that guy has to be consistent. No one has been given a true consistent shot other than roman. And he's flopped consistently.
> 
> 
> Cena just can't say be consistent if he just whoops everyone on smackdown.



That's a really great point. I missed that because I was more so happy about what he said about actively waiting for someone to release him from the burden of the top spot.

I think though that him and WWE have a bit of an issue in the sense that they're so busy looking for a 10 year flagship star and it's like every star they've ever gotten really wasn't presumed to be this unless you go back to Sammartino-Backlund.




Larcher said:


> I'll do my overall summerslam predictions:
> 
> Miz vs Crews: Miz retains, Crews really isn't ready and they've pulled him into this out of nowhere like with Darren Young, so I think he's pretty much only meant as filler. It probably won't be a clean victory though.
> 
> ...



These are pretty good. I disagree to a certain degree about the tags. Carmella and Jericho are there to eat pins. Enzo and Cas can't lose in Brooklyn.

Roman/Rusev is a call I didn't really think about but I really hope Rusev goes over and they let him get that rub. Rusev winning is the only result that helps any of these guys in terms of being more over and more importantly the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Being THE top guy for a decade won't work anymore. Wrestling fans like seeing all top talents getting a chance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Meltzer gave Naito/Omega a 5 star rating.

Ibushi/Cedric got a 4.5.

Seems about right. I think Ibushi/Cedric needs to be a smidge higher at 4.75 but hey 4.5 is really damn great too.

I shit on his news stories but his reviews are respected.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't get the difference between a 4 4.5 4.75


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

There isn't except for being that much closer to the 5 star caliber match. Like the best example I can think of offhand is the In Your House match between HBK and Foley, I think it was Beware of the Dog or something. That's a nearly perfect match but it gets .25 taken away because it has an overbooked finish with interference from like 2 or 3 other guys. 

You're essentially saying the right mix wasn't there though I think Meltzer lets biases and selective group think really get him. Even matches I love that he's rated highly are only that way because it's 4 star wrestling with a 5 star build and a 5 star crowd. 

It's not gospel it's just an in the neighborhood read.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

THEY ARE GOING TO THE EXTREME WITH THIS STORYLINE


----------



## Larcher (Aug 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THEY ARE GOING TO THE EXTREME WITH THIS STORYLINE



This gimmick all makes sense now


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Roman was popped for adderal so maybe that's what it is across the board?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2016)

beautiful stuff here, man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Just what in the fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

Who's next


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who's next


Luckily the people being suspended didn't have a big match for Summerslam.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

Not a big one, but Eva was in the women's tag


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> you're next



Goldberg on that Old Snake


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

and coincidentally...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Straight to Smackdown with her. Honestly I didn't think she would get cleared until like December which is why I've been adamant about Bayley or Asuka coming up. Especially since Bayley had publicly said she's frustrated being in NXT.

You know not going to lie not happy she's back. Whether it's the Bella's fault or not they hold back the division by existing.

Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Asuka gets called up before Bayley so she can stay as a touring draw.

Playing on the moon but Nicki needs to go to Full Sail. There's a reason why the division standouts are all Sara Del Rey trainees.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

Say what you want about her, but the Bellas got the star power that Smackdown needs. I like Nikki, the woman's always improving


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)

Eva's husbando aint happy


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2016)

No one cares about Female X-Pac


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Say what you want about her, but the Bellas got the star power that Smackdown needs. I like Nikki, the woman's always improving



Bayley is right there. At this point it's a waste to keep her in NXT. It's not like you're going to ruin her stock in NXT if she comes up and fails. So just pull the trigger and go all in on the female Cena shit on a bigger platform.

I don't hate Nikki, I actually like her a lot. I was actually defending her when people wanted to shit on her for that Raw where she missed the top rope enzigiri and everyone wanted to kill her. The problem is that the division has been better without her.

When Nikki went down with her injury the entire woman's wrestling angle got exponentially better. Again that's not her fault entirely, they give her shit material and book her in a way that exposes a bunch of her weaknesses. Also she does that thing where she comes apart if she has to put someone over, she's markedly worse in her losses. Great that she beat the injury but she's jumping onto a moving train.


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> beautiful stuff here, man.


Worth every star


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

How early is it to say bobby roode theme song top 20 all time


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2016)

Never too early because it's true. at least for me it's rare to actually want to sing with a wrestler's theme song. roode tends to have a really good ear for theme songs in general


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2016)

https://


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 18, 2016)

"From Concord, California, comes the most stylish, elegant, bewitching, eternally beguiling, continuously charismatic, and fantastically fascinating woman to appear in this or any arena. Allow yourself to be seduced, enchanted, dazzled, and entranced, by all red, everything, herself, Eva Marie."

"...has been suspended for violating the company's talent wellness policy and will be unable to compete. Eva Marie apologizes."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

Ended up watching TNA for the first time this week in years. I'm tuning out after the first hour, but I think it was decent as far as putting together a show goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

Eva Marie  suspended for 30 days


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

Smackdown takes another L.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> and coincidentally...



Fuck no


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

Dixie still an on air character .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

Brother matt needs to delete her 


Also Becky needs a good rival already man. Carmella and Bliss are still green and Eva a shit.

Let her have Asuka and Bayley can go to Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

^Word.

Need Bobby Lashley back in WWE. 

lol did they give this man all the belts on the show .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

ted. said:


> Never too early because it's true. at least for me it's rare to actually want to sing with a wrestler's theme song. roode tends to have a really good ear for theme songs in general



Kurt Angle's is still my fave


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

Wait he actually does .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

goddammit TNA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2016)

Actually ended up watching all of TNA. The final match was pretty good...i would say better than both RAW and Smackdown's main events. They showed the Hardy's versus another team and included Ladders lol. The show also lacked a lot of the wacky Orlando Jordan esque material that I saw the last time I watched.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

Brother Nero finally being acknowledged  by the crowd.

Broken Matt has gotten him over


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Eva's husbando aint happy


Dude is biggest choad ever. I would suspend her just to piss him off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2016)

I demand Dixie to just be used as a table and nothing more


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How early is it to say bobby roode theme song top 20 all time





ted. said:


> Never too early because it's true. at least for me it's rare to actually want to sing with a wrestler's theme song. roode tends to have a really good ear for theme songs in general


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I demand Dixie to just be used as a table and nothing more



You mean on all fours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys, been keeping up with the CWC, thats some good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2016)

Planning to watch Nxt takeover


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2016)

god bless Broken Matt Kayfabe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Hey guys, been keeping up with the CWC, thats some good shit.


I have, been really enjoying it too especially that Kendrick match from this week and Gallagher's performance.

Hahaha what?? that last one lol this is glorious alright.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Bobby is going to be over just for that song not to mention his skill sets will back him up.

The only TNA guy I'm worried about is Austin Aries.

AJ is main event status.
Joe is NXT champion.
Bobby theme song it amazing so I'm interested with him from the start.

Austin really hasn't did anything top notch yet.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

My only contention is this. Bobby Roode is such a good heel that him and Joe on the same roster is as stupid as keeping Itami and Nakamura on the same roster. 

Roode had the best NXT debut ever. Above Joe for the sheer fact he cut one of the best heel promos in NXT's history.

Idk I just feel like Roode has it. He just looks so focused right now. It's one of the best themes ever for sure. CFO$ has been on fire lately.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> Never too early because it's true. at least for me it's rare to actually want to sing with a wrestler's theme song. roode tends to have a really good ear for theme songs in general



The theme songs get worst and worst lately, however I'm fine with that as it's meant to be accesible music that's hook comes in before the entrance is over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

I have no doubt bobby will succeed. Something about him right now I can't put on my finger but I just know he's going to be great.


Like I said tho only TNA guy I'm concerned for is Austin. If Eric Young came I feel like he'd be fine in the comedy role.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2016)

damn super soldier


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Finn praising Roman on talk is Jericho.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn praising Roman on talk is Jericho.



what did he have to say about THE BIG DOG


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> what did he have to say about THE BIG DOG


Basically he's amazing in the ring. And you never realize that until you're in there with him.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Eww, don't remind me about that backstage segment between Roman and Finn, before their match


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2016)

anyway here it is with the right time stamp.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Wait, was Vince holding a lighter towards Finns contract when he was in this interview?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Jericho said what cena does in the ring is a lost art phewwww


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't hate Reigns, dude has his momments and he seems decent in the ring. 

I'd probably be alright with him altogether, if he wasn't so uncomfortable, up tight, and rigid on the mic most the time. He needs to relax a bit and let things flow more in his promos. I liked his altercation with Rusev and Lana at their marriage reinactment, but again he was still suffering from the same issues.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Fair. No one can defend his promo skills.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

They give him some real shitty shit to work with for his promos. His altercation with Lana and Rusev is a great example. "got his wife from a website online?","sasquatch lookin babies?" Come on! They really gotta step their material up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 19, 2016)

TATER TOTS


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm a try to stop by Saturday and Sunday but most likely I'm a be drunk with a friend watching nxt and summerslam


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Some people are really clueless to the purpose of the way Dean is acting in his recent promos, saying he's been a bore with little to say when the whole point of this laid back, reserved, little to say attitude is what's getting in Dolph's head and firing him up for these great promos he's been cutting. Based Ambrose has been subtle yet instrumental in the build of this feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Seth in first take soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> TATER TOTS


Funny thing is I saw an old Rock promo on the network from 2001 where he says sufferin succotash to Booker and then Reigns says the same shit a few years ago. Its like they try to feed him some of Rock's lines but they just don't work at all for Roman because he can't pull off saying off the wall stupid shit the way Rock can.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Seth up next on first take.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth up next on first take.


What is that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is that?


You not from America?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is that?



It's basically the number 1 sports morning show in the country. Skip Bayless and Stephen A. Smith were the hosts for like 7 years and now it's Max Kellerman, he covers all the HBO fights, and Stephen A.

Rollins killed it though. Great ambassador. I wish they showed some clips of him hitting the phoenix splash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's basically the number 1 sports morning show in the country. Skip Bayless and Stephen A. Smith were the hosts for like 7 years and now it's Max Kellerman, he covers all the HBO fights, and Stephen A.
> 
> Rollins killed it though. Great ambassador. I wish they showed some clips of him hitting the phoenix splash.




Yes that went amazing. I wish it was longer. I didn't know seth could go off like that. And he's a bears fan like me.

Stephen A Smith was jizzing over Goldberg lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's basically the number 1 sports morning show in the country. Skip Bayless and Stephen A. Smith were the hosts for like 7 years and now it's Max Kellerman, he covers all the HBO fights, and Stephen A.
> 
> Rollins killed it though. Great ambassador. I wish they showed some clips of him hitting the phoenix splash.


Ah okay, not really into sports so I don't know anything about this show.



WhatADrag said:


> You not from America?


yeah just never heard of this before. lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2016)

good stuff meng.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2016)

CM punk did an interview about McGregor  said he was surprised that the WWE locker room responded to trolling but that it is much weaker.

I actually thought it was a good thing that the E lashed back.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> CM punk did an interview about McGregor  said he was surprised that the WWE locker room responded to trolling but that it is much weaker.
> 
> I actually thought it was a good thing that the E lashed back.



Wasn't there a suspicion that it's all a publicity stunt, before he goes off and makes a special appearanc in the WWE?

Anyways, there's several wrestlers that would beat McGregor, simply due to size advantage.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2016)

Publicity student most def.

Im not sure about the whole joining WWE thing though


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

I said special apperance, like they've done with other athletes/celebrities that come in for a brief segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

What do you mean by publicity stunt? I thought he was asked about the wwe at a Q & A by a random interviewer.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Something that's been staged to catch the public eye, for marketing purpose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

Oh I guess that could happen. I mean its a great way to promote his fight.

I'm a be watching nxt tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

The main card will probably start by the time NXT is over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

OK that's lit


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

that should be a cool little match.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 19, 2016)

Expect the Dudleys to split after the match, there's been a few miscomunications between them in there match, so it's kinda built up to this.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2016)

13 matches...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is that?



basically it's like real life internet with the trolling comments , the rage, and once in a while a good discussion


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2016)

I forgot Jon Stewart helped seth Rollins last summer slam


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Expect the Dudleys to split after the match, there's been a few miscomunications between them in there match, so it's kinda built up to this.


It would be pretty lame to split them up unless we get a Bully Ray to Smackdown run.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I forgot Jon Stewart helped seth Rollins last summer slam



Ruined a glorious match....


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

Devon might just be retiring and this is there way of keeping Bubba Ray since he showed viability as a singles draw in TNA. Devon was always the one who had one foot out the door in TNA.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2016)

13...matches? some garbage ass matches up on this joint


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> 13...matches? some garbage ass matches up on this joint



Maybe story wise but work rate wise it's one of the best cards they've ever put together.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 19, 2016)

can't lie. "workrate" doesn't do a lot for me if I don't care for the match-ups they're involved in. with no story, my investment remains low.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2016)

Brock vs Joe would be a great feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> can't lie. "workrate" doesn't do a lot for me if I don't care for the match-ups they're involved in. with no story, my investment remains low.



Is that only for WWE or just in general? Not condemning that because different strokes, but I think the crowd and energy of the matches due to the workrate helps even if the storyline isn't there. Like the Brooklyn crowd is going to be crazy for all of these matches. I'm kind of kicking myself for not going. There were a few ringside seats left for like 250.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah Summerslam is lit this year. Balor and Seth to steal the show though.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 20, 2016)

Adam Cole is the champ baby
Bullet Club weekend


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Brock vs Joe would be a great feud.



Would be a great feud, to bad Joe is to old to benefit from what ever rub beating Lesnar at mania would give him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

This isn't PG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I guess you can't teach Vince about innuendos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

The hell were those supposed to be commercials??  Enzo's cracked me up when he was staring at the jolly rancher creature like he was on something.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Is that only for WWE or just in general? Not condemning that because different strokes, but I think the crowd and energy of the matches due to the workrate helps even if the storyline isn't there. Like the Brooklyn crowd is going to be crazy for all of these matches. I'm kind of kicking myself for not going. There were a few ringside seats left for like 250.



I only watch WWE on a regular basis. I'm somewhere between a casual fan and a smark nowadays. A casual in terms of I only watch Raw and Smackdown. I like when there's a well written storyline to get me invested. I fell in love with wrestling not only because of the in-ring work, but because of the characters and the storylines surrounding them. If a wrestler has star quality that also helps as I like the "big fight" feel. I'm sure Neville v Zayn for instance (theoretically speaking) would be a better match than Reigns v Rusev from a technical standpoint. Yet, I'm still far more more amped for Reigns v Rusev. Booking may have a little to do with it also.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I only watch WWE on a regular basis. I'm somewhere between a casual fan and a smark nowadays. A casual in terms of I only watch Raw and Smackdown. I like when there's a well written storyline to get me invested. I fell in love with wrestling not only because of the in-ring work, but because of the characters and the storylines surrounding them. If a wrestler has star quality that also helps as I like the "big fight" feel. I'm sure Neville v Zayn for instance (theoretically speaking) would be a better match than Reigns v Rusev from a technical standpoint. Yet, I'm still far more more amped for Reigns v Rusev. Booking may have a little to do with it also.



That's an interesting example because Zayn/Neville was booked really well. The entire story being that Sami Zayn is just about the most righteous babyface since Sting and won't cut any corners to get ahead. Neville doesn't have that hang up and is just a different kind of babyface who wants to win. Zayn keeps on losing because he's too virtuous until the final showdown where he does it his way.

This is why I say Sami Zayn as a character is compromised. The best most over version of him is this pure hearted fool who is aware that he makes things harder than they have to be but doesn't care because it's the right thing to do.

Now he just hates Kevin Owens and looks like Seth Rogen. Suffice to say I'd say it was the better booked feud. Especially considering where it all leads to with Kevin Owens and Joe.

I get what you mean by big fight feel though. I think crowds are a necessity for this.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 20, 2016)

"Eva claims she has a doctor prescription for the use of the drug, but in a statement made earlier today to Pro Wrestling Sheet, noted that it was a case of “not turning in portions of required paperwork in the time frame WWE Medical deemed timely,” that did her in. 

On a slightly related side note, a form of Adderall is also what former WWE star Adam Rose claimed he had a prescription for when suspended for a violation of the company’s Wellness Policy earlier this year. Rose even went so far as to publish a “doctor’s note” on social media, before eventually asking to be released from his contract. To her credit, Eva seems to be taking her first offense of the Policy with humility and some grace, stating, “I am disappointed that this suspension has occurred, yet understand and respect that WWE upholds their Wellness Policy to the letter and won’t compromise on its integrity.” 

Wellness policy seems to be doing more harm than good to be honest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

It's really hard to come up dirty on a drug test for adderall but it's a stupid substance to ban, especially if you have a prescription.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Enzo regular voice throws me off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope they keep doing the Eva angle even when she's not around. It was catching heat.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 20, 2016)

Can't really blame her for wanting a release, if they're that anal about it. Has there been any more stupid wellness policy related suspensions?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Brock lesnar in the Sam roberts video lmaooooo


----------



## Larcher (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah, it was pretty funny


----------



## Sauce (Aug 20, 2016)

"I take shits bigger than that guy."

" I'm 200 and fucking 90 pounds."

"Get the fuck out of here."

Glad this isn't a Micheal Cole interview.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dayum brock with the no fucks given response. "I take shits bigger than that guy".. 

Mcgregor just got btfo'd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

damn, rey must be on that aderall train too 



SoulTaker said:


> That's an interesting example because Zayn/Neville was booked really well. The entire story being that Sami Zayn is just about the most righteous babyface since Sting and won't cut any corners to get ahead. Neville doesn't have that hang up and is just a different kind of babyface who wants to win. Zayn keeps on losing because he's too virtuous until the final showdown where he does it his way.



exactly this. it's what made their encounter at takeover: r evolution so powerful. it had everything you could possibly demand of a feud and main event match


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> damn, rey must be on that aderall train too
> 
> 
> 
> exactly this. it's what made their encounter at takeover: r evolution so powerful. it had everything you could possibly demand of a feud and main event match


Wtf is THAT rey?! he looks like a straight BEAST! And now he wants to turn lil domonic into one too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Decided to stay home this weekend and got the network


----------



## Sauce (Aug 20, 2016)

If Rey Mysterio came back to the WWE in that form Vince would push him to the moon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

Rey in the 90's before the PED's.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

The entire internet seems to think Goldberg is coming back tomorrow.

I believe its pure overreaction to dudes interviewing these guys at the 2k party and asking about Goldberg.

Would love to be wrong and watch him show up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

I highly doubt it.

Goldberg has gone on record hating his WWE run in 2003-2004 and called Vince a clown.

And Goldberg can't stand The Nose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

He's already said he would love to return its up to wwe.

Vince isn't the type to hold a grudge either.


I just doubt he's returning tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

The network runs so smooth as an app on my laptop.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He's already said he would love to return its up to wwe.
> 
> Vince isn't the type to hold a grudge either.
> 
> ...


Ain't the type to hold grudges?

Tell that to macho man lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> damn, rey must be on that aderall train too
> 
> 
> 
> exactly this. it's what made their encounter at takeover: r evolution so powerful. it had everything you could possibly demand of a feud and main event match


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Rakiyo said:


> Ain't the type to hold grudges?
> 
> Tell that to macho man lol


Well he died before anything could be repatched and he got inducted into the hall of fame soo......

Seems like Kurt angle doesn't get love tho but who knows he could show up any moment.


If they waste the potential of rusev/angle return segment.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Gonna watch all AJ ppv matches in order until nxt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I highly doubt it.
> 
> Goldberg has gone on record hating his WWE run in 2003-2004 and called Vince a clown.
> 
> And Goldberg can't stand The Nose.



Would be hilarious with all that, him being back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

samoa joe vs Nakamura should be a stiff match


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

When does Takeover start?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> When does Takeover start?



7 pm central 8 eastern


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

oh my ... Billie Kay is fucking hot  

too bad she jobbing to Ember MOOOOOOOON


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh my ... Billie Kay is fucking hot
> 
> too bad she jobbing to Ember MOOOOOOOON



Who are you, Kevin Dunn?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 7 pm central 8 eastern


I see so its about to start.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Who are you, Kevin Dunn?



haven't seen her wrestle but I am offended you call me Kevin Dung


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Is that Lita? She looks bangin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

for those who want to watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

what's up with the congo line? Is this another Adam Rose ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what's up with the congo line? Is this another Adam Rose ?


I thought the same thing lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Always thought Adam Rose was part of a freaky orgy cult.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

so crowd is gonna root for heel Aries over babyface Jose. God I miss the old days where heels were hated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

si se puede chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so crowd is gonna root for heel Aries over babyface Jose. God I miss the old days where heels were hated.


Its because all the indie favorites are heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I love Jeriko and other heels but I also want to keep hating them cause they're supposed to be hated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Jose's not bad actually. I thought he would be dull in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Damn. Botched the transition. Would have been sweet as fuck if it was strung together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Itami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh shit Hideo is back.

Austin vs Hideo will be a good match when it happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO TOOOOOOO SUREEEEEEEEEEEPUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

GTS FUCK THE WORLD!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Billie Kay is a decent worker.

Ember Moon is the next standard bearer though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Ember moon is pretty athletic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

holy shit Ember moon is awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Poor Cien Almas. Dudes supposed to be a face and he's run into Tye Dillinger and Bobby Roode's theme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Roode wont work as a heel. Dat hype is too real.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Bobby Fucking Roode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Poor Cien Almas. Dudes supposed to be a face and he's run into Tye Dillinger and Bobby Roode's theme.



He can win them over with this match . It's not all over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

DAT ENTRANCE


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Brooklyn giving Roode that star pop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Glorious has done more for Bobby Roode's career in a few weeks than TNA did in years


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

GLORIOUS


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He can win them over with this match . It's not all over.



There's no way this crowd turns on Roode. That was amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Shoulda got the call up straight to the main roster like AJ tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

whelp never mind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

This is Glorious chants. A star has been made me thinks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

It's kind of funny how La Sombra flopped as a face trying to replace Sin Cara as the top baby face of CMLL and got over as a heel which is why he's here. The same mistake is being repeated again or he got really bad heels to go against.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

setting one up one man to succeed and the other to fail


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Roode jacking the Rain Maker gimmick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

The showmanship in this match is through the roof.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The showmanship in this match is through the roof.



Imagine Shinsuke vs Bobby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

*sigh* crowd really isn't into babyfaces anymore .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

fucking Corey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Almas aint bad tbh. Unlucky to be pitted against Roode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Double A Spinebuster


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* crowd really isn't into babyfaces anymore .


Its just Roode too damn over for this guy to match in overness.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2016)

Bobby Roode looks like an older, fatter Triple H


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

dafuq? Is Solomon Crowe back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its just Roode too damn over for this guy to match in overness.



They did this with Austin Aries vs Jose as well though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* crowd really isn't into babyfaces anymore .


The dude your named after Is a popular baby face?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2016)

Fatty Roode, Fat Wyatt and Fat Owens should do a stable

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Roode is just fresh as hell and the theme is just crazy over.

I'm hype as hell for Nakamura now. This crowd is going to go fucking nuclear for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice trophy .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The dude your named after Is a popular baby face?



Kind of is. He's also hated cause he sucks at wrestling 

I mean I get it , it's hard not to like heels nowadays since babyfaces can't do jack shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They did this with Austin Aries vs Jose as well though.


Well Jose is kinda slightly lame so I can see why they sided with Aries.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kind of is. He's also hated cause he sucks at wrestling
> 
> I mean I get it , it's hard not to like heels nowadays since babyfaces can't do jack shit.


Casuals seem to love Ambrose. Its mainly online thing where people hate on him for his match quality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well Jose is kinda slightly lame so I can see why they sided with Aries.



Aren't most babyfaces lame nowadays though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Casuals seem to love Ambrose. Its mainly online thing where people hate on him for his match quality.



True . I don't know I just think things are being flipped upside down in wrasslin and I'm not used to it


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Aren't most babyfaces lame nowadays though?


You just answered your own question.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't really hate Dean myself, I just don't think his matches are that good. 

He's pretty over and is basically the number 1 non-Cena babyface. 

There are just really over heels who get really face reactions when pitted against faces that aren't connecting whatsoever.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True . I don't know I just think things are being flipped upside down in wrasslin and I'm not used to it


They need to let the faces have a little edge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You just answered your own question.



Dammit I think I'm just confused  



SoulTaker said:


> I don't really hate Dean myself, I just don't think his matches are that good.
> 
> He's pretty over and is basically the number 1 non-Cena babyface.
> 
> There are just really over heels who get really face reactions when pitted against faces that aren't connecting whatsoever.



I mean I get it that for wrestling purest he's not given you anything to get excited over.  He's more of a hardcore wrestler than normal.

Makes sense. Just like I feel that as much as people are showing love for the heels, they are also kinda ruining what they're trying to do.

Which is getting them to hate them.



[S-A-F] said:


> They need to let the faces have a little edge.



Pretty much.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* crowd really isn't into babyfaces anymore .


Idk about that. a well booked babyface can and will get over. you also have to consider the heels their pitted against in these specific cases

austin aries vs no way jose?
bobby roode vs la sombra?

the latter two dudes in these matches a much younger and have less of a legacy established that fans can draw on (_and i'd wager there's only a handful of people who've kept track of the cmll scene with la sombra)_. and as indicated before roode specifically is the fresh wwe face with a kickass theme


don't lose faith, bruv


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

This tag team face Is pretty over.

The only face I can think of that gets booed is roman and cennla half the time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> Idk about that. a well booked babyface can and will get over. you also have to consider the heels their pitted against in these specific cases
> 
> austin aries vs no way jose?
> bobby roode vs la sombra?
> ...




Yeah makes sense that the heels are more liked in that case.


It's just where is the company at when they can't get a babyface to get heel like reactions?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This tag team face Is pretty over.
> 
> The only face I can think of that gets booed is roman and cennla half the time




That's why I don't bother with booing babyfaces. It's rarely done.

Plus Cena at one point was getting cheers as a babyface and heel 


Roman...... well that one time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

finally some cheers for a babyface team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

This match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

This match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

man that sound of a good heel team doing good heel work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

This match was intense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> finally some cheers for a babyface team


Enzo n Cass
New day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Enzo n Cass
> New day



New day was getting cheers as a heel though.

Enzo and Cass probably the only one I can think of


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Those two teams need to be on smack down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I was expecting a turn right there 

glad it didn't go that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> New day was getting cheers as a heel though.
> 
> Enzo and Cass probably the only one I can think of


But most people in history start getting cheered as a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuka


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Asuka


How many octopuses you think she can take

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How many octopuses you think she can take


All of them


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How many octopuses you think she can take


Oh lord


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

The question that should be asked is if all the octopuses are enough?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

if Bayley wins, she's staying for a while.

If she loses, she's going up to the roster


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Bayley is ready for the main roster. Asuka should retain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But most people in history start getting cheered as a heel.


Yeah my bad on my issue. I keep forgetting that's how it usually has gone. It's just it occurs more often I would say.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> The question that should be asked is if all the octopuses are enough?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I heart Asuka


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Heel Asuka is glorious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

She's destroying bayley


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuka is bae


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuka really should have Lesnar'd Bayley in Dallas. This match has a better feel than there last one already though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuka is what happens if Shinsuke and Lesnar had a female child


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

I bet Mrs. Cena wouldn't appreciate getting kicked like that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

I love the shining wizard


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Bayley channeling her inner shibata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

dat botch


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Great match so far. So much better than Dallas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuka wins


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Bayley summoning all the toukon. 

Great match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Fucking amazing emotion. Great match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

So Bayley to Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Bayley got the Daniel Bryan aura. Forever over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Queen of Strong Style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Smackdown just got a big boost if Bayley is going there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Bayley saying goodbye to Izzy heartwarming as hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

so guess this means bayleye is comin up. Hopefully to SMackdown.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bayley got the Daniel Bryan aura. Forever over.



I agree with this.

Bayley is the female Daniel Bryan.

I don't know why people compare her to Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

wait did they just advertise Bayley to be on those tours to Australia?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe/Nakamura. Wrasslin boner ready.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe lmaoooo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

These last two matches are basically loser goes to Smackdown matches.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe is angrier goldberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

if Shinsuke wins, that means either Joe vs Nakamura  again or........ heel attack on Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> These last two matches are basically loser goes to Smackdown matches.



can I be excited for Smackdown now?


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Don't mind me, just preparing my body for another glorious strike fest


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Going to get a BOAT GOAT Wrestle Kingdom quality entrance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

bahhhhh godddd this entrance will be epic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

oh god this entrance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I-I am shedding manly tears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

I see kids singing along with the theme. Dat overness.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown just got a big boost if Bayley is going there.


Shes probably going to raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Swagsuke Nakamura


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shes probably going to raw.



yeah noticed all the Raw guys there.

imagine if Joe and Bayley go to Raw?


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Knee me in the dick, nakamura

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Samoa Bowser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

This big match feel. Holy shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shes probably going to raw.



Vince will make her the female Eugene.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't want these guys to lose


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince will make her the female Eugene.


 LOL comin out in drool and whatnot.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want these guys to lose


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want these guys to lose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe playing the heel nicely here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

this match doesn't need much commentary .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Fuck that kick looked nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

I bet Vince cringes every time one of these guys stiffs the other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

My God that German was a horror show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

glad Joe showed he was ok. Thought he landed on his neck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

NAKAMURA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WHAT A MATCH !


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Close counts after the finishers had me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

I like the kill them dead sequences. Not a lot of wasted time between finishers and match enders.

So one to two more Joe/Nakamura matches with the loser coming up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

Ready for Nakamura vs Booby Rhodes or Joe at Summerslam?


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ready for Nakamura vs Booby Rhodes or Joe at Summerslam?


Everything


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 20, 2016)

So, Nakamura did it...


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

THAT WAS AWESOOOOME


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> glad Joe showed he was ok. Thought he landed on his neck.


Didn't the ref throw up the dreaded X symbol after the match for Joe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> Everything






I really do hope everything gets even better. Great Takeover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't the ref throw up the dreaded X symbol after the match for Joe?



Nah he just signaled to help him out. 

I think that was a kayfabe injury.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't the ref throw up the dreaded X symbol after the match for Joe?



Legit or not. Joe always shoves off trainers for medical help. Tough guy aura remains intact. Joe vs. Lesnar when?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2016)

Joe about to show up out of no where on Smackdown.

Congrats to Shinsuke


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Legit or not. Joe always shoves off trainers for medical help. Tough guy aura remains intact. Joe vs. Lesnar when?



When Joe is in Brock's level apparently


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I like the kill them dead sequences. Not a lot of wasted time between finishers and match enders.
> 
> So one to two more Joe/Nakamura matches with the loser coming up?


Same. not too keen with big time matches where wrestlers waste half a minute arguing with the ref about a 2 count or staring out in disbelief. just hit that mofo again!


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2016)

anyone with any links to ufc 202?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When Joe is in Brock's level apparently



If Joe is booked like the way he was in ROH and TNA, kayfabe wise he has a chance of beating Brock at Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

ted. said:


> Same. not too keen with big time matches where wrestlers waste half a minute arguing with the ref about a 2 count or staring out in disbelief. just hit that mofo again!



Sometimes it works tho. Taker vs. Shawn was like so that the crowd could grasp each kickout. But I agree tonight's match was done well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> If Joe is booked like the way he was in ROH and TNA, kayfabe wise he has a chance of beating Brock at Mania.



Well WWE isn't well known to book well recently. Plus Brock probably doesn't give a shit about two thirds of the roster other than the guys that can get him big checks


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sometimes it works tho. Taker vs. Shawn was like so that the crowd could grasp each kickout. But I agree tonight's match was done well.


Oh yeah, like most things it has it's place. it's just it seemed to be a common thing among some of wwe's main events in the past. part of why i liked how at mitb rollins just hit another pedigree after roman kicked out of the first one. don't piss around trying to argue over something that won't be overturned. KILL HIM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Who in the hell can beat shinuske on the nxt roster and it be acceptable?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well WWE isn't well known to book well recently. Plus Brock probably doesn't give a shit about two thirds of the roster other than the guys that can get him big checks



I do think Joe Brock could be a big money match.

And I'm pretty sure both of them won't mind working stiff with each other.

It'll probably take 5 Muscle Busters to take down Lesnar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2016)

I just think when you're going home on these matches where you need to retain the aura of a talent the kill him dead sequence softens the loss.

Like that was what made those last 2 Omega matches, Asuka/Bayley, and Ibushi/Alexander.

There's a time and a place but damn do I love that savagery. It just makes everything seem like it matters more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Man Orton has to win tomorrow.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man Orton has to win tomorrow.


Fuck that.

Orton is already established.

12x champion.

Give it to someone who needs it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I do think Joe Brock could be a big money match.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure both of them won't mind working stiff with each other.
> 
> It'll probably take 5 Muscle Busters to take down Lesnar.



but again he's still balancing UFC and WWE so he's not caring about either that way. As he said to Whatculture , he's an athlete not a wrestler or superstar. He doesn't care about anything but and this is his words ' what time, what place, how much, when I start, when I leave, and where's my check.'

Why do people insist on having someone who gives no shit about giving you a dream match? 

take it from me , he doesn't care about that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do people insist on having someone who gives no shit about giving you a dream match?
> 
> take it from me , he doesn't care about that.



Brock already gave me my dream match.


I got Wolverine(Punk) vs. Hulk(Lesnar) at Summerslam and it was awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> Orton is already established.
> 
> ...




Nah orton momentum on another level right now.

I refuse to let him lose n everyone goes back to saying smack down is weaker And making blandy borton comments


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but again he's still balancing UFC and WWE so he's not caring about either that way. As he said to Whatculture , he's an athlete not a wrestler or superstar. He doesn't care about anything but and this is his words ' what time, what place, how much, when I start, when I leave, and where's my check.'
> 
> Why do people insist on having someone who gives no shit about giving you a dream match?
> 
> take it from me , he doesn't care about that.


He doesn't have to balance ufc n wwe anymore his ufc days are done


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I refuse to let him lose n everyone goes back to saying smack down is weaker And making blandy borton comments



It's just like Prison Rape.

You may not like it, but it gonna happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2016)

Orton won't win (at least not clean). Lesnar is still hot as shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> It's just like Prison Rape.
> 
> You may not like it, but it gonna happen.


Guess that's how u feel when cena wins


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Guess that's how u feel when cena wins


Too bad Cena losing to Styles..


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Too bad Cena losing to Styles..


That doesn't hurt me.

I'm a huge styles fan.

Orton cena styles my top three all time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock already gave me my dream match.
> 
> 
> I got Wolverine(Punk) vs. Hulk(Lesnar) at Summerslam and it was awesome.



Cause Hulk wasn't beating Taker and being jerked off by everyone back then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

I kinda am expecting LOLBrock wins though Drag


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2016)

People used to be like this TNA guy wont ever make it to wwe.

Now they're basically a big part of the program 

Tonight was TNA takeover


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> People used to be like this TNA guy wont ever make it to wwe.
> 
> Now they're basically a big part of the program
> 
> Tonight was TNA takeover



I was one of those people. 

Damn you for reminding me


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man Orton has to win tomorrow.


The hell he does. Someone younger deserves the big win over Brock, NOT Orton.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Roode, Aries or Itami will get the belt off of Shinsuke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The hell he does. Someone younger deserves the big win over Brock, NOT Orton.


That's funny considering people say it should be joe and he's older than orton.

Literally everyone is in their mid 30s.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Bobby roode so fucking lit.

Only thing not lit is that road Dogg finisher


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That's funny considering people say it should be joe and he's older than orton.
> 
> Literally everyone is in their mid 30s.


I don't know about Joe I feel he's too old for the rub too. Has to be someone who's going to be around for the next 10 years!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

A lot of their Brock plans for the rub got fucked up. First Roman and then the bad press. The right guy hasn't come along in like 2 years now.

Damn watching Nakamura's entrance again. He's the best experience with the connection the crowds are making to that theme and his wrestling. Roode/Nakamura could sell out a ton of places if they tour with that. Keeping three hard hitting asians with penchants for submission holds seems dangerous. They might as well let Itami switch back to KENTA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know about Joe I feel he's too old for the rub too. Has to be someone who's going to be around for the next 10 years!



I mean all these guys could be in their 40s doing fine. And I'm pretty sure they all will be wrestling in the E in their 40s.

But based of your saying only logical answer is roman since he's only like 30. I don't think there is anyone there in their 20s and convincing to beat Brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Crazy roode joe and naka all main event guys 

New era


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean all these guys could be in their 40s doing fine. And I'm pretty sure they all will be wrestling in the E in their 40s.
> 
> But based of your saying only logical answer is roman since he's only like 30. I don't think there is anyone there in their 20s and convincing to beat Brock


You think Joe will be around that long? I dunno man. He's like the only other option tho that I can think of going around in my head. Orton feels like he's on his way out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You think Joe will be around that long? I dunno man. He's like the only other option tho that I can think of going around in my head. Orton feels like he's on his way out.


Orton has been saying constantly he wants to do this as long as possible.

He said at first he wanted the hbk schedule but he wants to keep going full until he can't no more.

He actually said this all in recent interviews yesterday too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

I mean if any one takes the Jericho route they could do well in their 40s.

Those long ass breaks Jericho would take helped him out.

This the longest time he stayed away from a fozzy tour as far as I can remember.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 21, 2016)

That tag match was insane.  holy fuck that slimy scumbag heelwork. The Revival are NEEDED


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton has been saying constantly he wants to do this as long as possible.
> 
> He said at first he wanted the hbk schedule but he wants to keep going full until he can't no more.
> 
> He actually said this all in recent interviews yesterday too.


Oh ok, so he's in for the long haul. That's good to know.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

I guess Takeover was good?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Man imz happy AF for shinsuke but I can't explain what I think about bobby.

Its so surreal to see bobby roode get more over than one night than he did most of his career in TNA. 

I been watching this dude for years and now he's finally getting a chance in the wwe. That picture of him being a cop for hhh to last night taking a picture with hhh and roode being called the future is goat man especially since a few years ago every one including myself said TNA guys would never ever get signed no matter what.

Then last last night was basically TNA take over.

I was watching that dude back when TNA was only a hour..
 And I believe it was on fox sports??? I can't remember the channel it came from. But he went from that to being glorious 

I finally understand how all the indie fans feel when one of their guys get signed. I truly apologize for cracking jokes on your guys. The feeling to see a dude finally given a chance on the highest level of where the world is watching is 


GLORIOUS

NO I WONT GIVE IN NO I WONT GIVE IN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I guess Takeover was good?


It was great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Either Balor, Joe, Owens, Nakamura, or Zayn should get the clean win over B0rk IMO. 

Shield guys are already made. Same with Orton and Cena. 


Nice of em to bring a wrestling fan. Dare I say best musical act performed in a WWE event?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But I'm going to need that Nakamura vs Reigns sooner rather than later




Would be dope


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Either Balor, Joe, Owens, Nakamura, Zayn or Styles should get the clean win over B0rk IMO.
> *
> Shield guys are already made. Same with Orton and Cena.*



Thank you. 

Someone gets it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

when the main roster crowd whats shinsuke


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah its crazy how all the hype up and theme music made Rhoode come across as a way bigger star than he ever was in TNA. Most of TNA's theme music is atrocious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Reports say eric young signed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmm is it true that Eva Maria just got suspended?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm is it true that Eva Maria just got suspended?


OK this late


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2016)

Apologies on that.  My attention on any wrestling news keeps up until Tues after SmackDown then my focus ends there until mid Sunday or early Mon.  Anything that happens in between are unknown to me until then.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Would be a great feud, to bad Joe is to old to benefit from what ever rub beating Lesnar at mania would give him.


And Orton isn't?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

they moved Shame us vs Cesaro to the pre-show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they moved Shame us vs Cesaro to the pre-show


Good I didn't want match 3716151515161617171818 on the card


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> And Orton isn't?


Well Orton is younger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Good I didn't want match 3716151515161617171818 on the card



Pretty much means Cesaro will never get his push though.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean all these guys could be in their 40s doing fine. And I'm pretty sure they all will be wrestling in the E in their 40s.
> 
> But based of your saying only logical answer is roman since he's only like 30. I don't think there is anyone there in their 20s and convincing to beat Brock



Honestly I don't think Roman winning will be that bad.  Brock is in a classification of his own and anyone who wins will clean (and not named Undertaker) will be in mega heel mode.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Good I didn't want match 3716151515161617171818 on the card


Well its only the beginning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Sheamus vs Cesaro should just go with Cesaro winning easily


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much means Cesaro will never get his push though.


Not really. Ziggler been a scrub the last few years and now he's fighting for the title.

A talent like Cesaro time will come.

I'm just not trying to see sheamus vs Cesaro on the main card when they've wrestled on every raw the last few weeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't think Roman winning will be that bad.  Brock is in a classification of his own and anyone who wins will clean (and not named Undertaker) will be in mega heel mode.


If they just turned roman shit would be so interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Kick off


WhatADrag said:


> Not really. Ziggler been a scrub the last few years and now he's fighting for the title.
> 
> A talent like Cesaro time will come.
> 
> I'm just not trying to see sheamus vs Cesaro on the main card when they've wrestled on every raw the last few weeks.


But that's cause Smackdown isn't overly packed with main event guys.

You have KO, Seth , Roman, Finn, Jericho (yeah I know), Brock.


Smackdown only has  Cena, Orton, AJ. MAYBE Baron Corbin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

also wish me luck guys gonna try to watch all kickoff show and summerslam since

it starts in an hour.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kick off
> 
> But that's cause Smackdown isn't overly packed with main event guys.
> 
> ...


He will still get his shot. Winning the title idk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He will still get his shot. Winning the title idk.



well I mean not even asking for WWE title shot yet but at least let him win US title for now


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well I mean not even asking for WWE title shot yet but at least let him win US title for now


Resuv tho>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Resuv tho>>>


Not really.

Also oh I see so Shame us vs Cesaro will be doing a best of seven series for two months.

God I hate that


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't get mad get glad Drag 


Also fuck it I'm not watching all those crappy pre-show matches


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2016)

How old is AJ Styles compared to say.. Samoa Joe?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

Why is the kick off starting this early?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> How old is AJ Styles compared to say.. Samoa Joe?



Aj Styles 39
Samoa Joe 37
Randy Orton 36

Joe is only 1 year older than Orton,  so we can squash that "Joe is too old" bullshit because Orton is up there too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I got the times mixed up and missed the tag match. Was it good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Man. Corbin is great. Can't wait until he starts murdering puppies on live tv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why is the kick off starting this early?



gotta shove all them matches in


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I got the times mixed up and missed the tag match. Was it good?


meh typical wwe tag match.



Dean Ambrose said:


> gotta shove all them matches in


Man this gone be a long ass kick-off. What matches are on the pre-show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> meh typical wwe tag match.



Get the SD Tag division titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> meh typical wwe tag match.
> 
> 
> Man this gone be a long ass kick-off. What matches are on the pre-show?



Cesaro vs Shame us

Smackdown women's tag match

Dudleyz vs Neville and Sami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Lita aging like fine wine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Dudleyz break up for Bully's solo run. leggo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dudleyz break up for Bully's solo run. leggo



Would be nice to see him go after a solo title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Bring Velvet too.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2016)

Bully & Velvet vs Matt Hardy & Reby yoyo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

that was nice teamwork of Neville and Sami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Bully & Velvet vs Matt Hardy & Reby yoyo



BROKEN Matt Hardy you mule.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn Lita. Her arms look like a scribble book but I'd smash.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro vs Shame us
> 
> Smackdown women's tag match
> 
> Dudleyz vs Neville and Sami


Welp Dudleyz/Neville Zayn just happeened so I guess next is the woman's tag.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn Lita. Her arms look like a scribble book but I'd smash.


 ol girl didn't gimp on the ink.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> But I'm going to need that Nakamura vs Reigns sooner rather than later



Ooooooooooooo... Fuck. YES.

Looking at the Brock discussion, we're kinda at the point where it doesn't even matter about who beats him because the WWE fucked up by not having him job when he absolutely needed to and now Brock is in lazy, give-no-fucks "Suplex City" mode which has torpedoed any good matches he could have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp Dudleyz/Neville Zayn just happeened so I guess next is the woman's tag.



I think so as well. God I feel bad for Becky having no competent female wrestler to feud with


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think so as well. God I feel bad for Becky having no competent female wrestler to feud with


Id say she was the ambrose of the Horse women, but i know becky will never get a win over any of them -_-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Ooooooooooooo... Fuck. YES.
> 
> Looking at the Brock discussion, we're kinda at the point where it doesn't even matter about who beats him because the WWE fucked up by not having him job when he absolutely needed to and now Brock is in lazy, give-no-fucks "Suplex City" mode which has torpedoed any good matches he could have.



If a new guy gets the rub cuz of the hype alone, it's worth the build up. They could make Joe/Owens the new "Lesnar", only difference is that they would be there to show up every week and have much better workrate .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Id say she was the ambrose of the Horse women, but i know becky will never get a win over any of them -_-



Yeah pretty much doubt it as well if they ever do the four horse women title match .


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

oh shit wait summerslam starts in half an hour?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope they do some thing to make this best of 7 mean some thing.

I've said i could watch these guys wrestle a million times but they still need make this mean more then just a  bunch of exhibition matches


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man. Corbin is great. Can't wait until he starts murdering puppies on live tv.


Yes! he's improved a lot from where he was a year ago. always had my eye on him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

This best of seven feud is unnecessary without a grudge or a title on the line. 
At least make it so the winner is the No.1 contender for something.

EDIT: ninja'd by Zen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Number one contendership for the US title.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If a new guy gets the rub cuz of the hype alone, it's worth the build up. They could make Joe/Owens the new "Lesnar", only difference is that they would be there to show up every week and have much better workrate .



Not really. Brock's mystique was that he wasn't there all the time so he could be the proverbial boogeyman that'd scare dudes shitless when he'd show up. He's been doing the same thing for pretty much two years(and honestly, so has Heyman) and he probably hurts business far more than he helps at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Not really. Brock's mystique was that he wasn't there all the time so he could be the proverbial boogeyman that'd scare dudes shitless when he'd show up. He's been doing the same thing for pretty much two years(and honestly, so has Heyman) and he probably hurts business far more than he helps at this point.



I dunno if you agree or disagree. Lesnar's shtick sucks, I agree. But he's hyped as fuck kayfabe-wise. The rub would be great for Joe or Owens. Personally I wanted DB to make him tap out, but obviously that's not possible anymore.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Could somebody hit me up with a stream link?



Zen-aku said:


> I hope they do some thing to make this best of 7 mean some thing.
> 
> I've said i could watch these guys wrestle a million times but they still need make this mean more then just a  bunch of exhibition matches





kurisu said:


> This best of seven feud is unnecessary without a grudge or a title on the line.
> At least make it so the winner is the No.1 contender for something.
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd by Zen





ted. said:


> Think of the term "best 2 out of 3" when you think of a best of 7. first dude to 4 wins is the better man. i understand why some would be apprehensive to this and not want it, but if we end up with quality matches that have layers and a developing in-ring story i'll be the very last to complain. would like to see a legit reward tacked on too. maybe a title shot in the future just to further up the stakes





it needs it really. the audience needs extra incentive to care about seeing a match that they're going to see again and again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice use of the post


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

*sigh* this is going best of seven


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope they at least make the final match a Last man standing or some thing

Edit: that was a great match though


Also poor booker he has to talk about his best of seven matches but not who they were against


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I hope they at least make the final match a Last man standing or some thing
> 
> Edit: that was a great match though
> 
> ...




Oh yeah  


Tell them it's Krisp Ben Wahz Book


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I hope they at least make the final match a Last man standing or some thing
> 
> Edit: that was a great match though
> 
> ...



Same with Jericho and his "best feud" IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I like this "Lesnar is not THE GUY" promo from Orton.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

So who dose brock wrestle after orton


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

How can Booker forget the classics he had with VACANT.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> So who dose brock wrestle after orton



Probably won't be back till Mania .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Pretty nifty promo by da realest guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Enzo and cass not winning will be the biggest trolling


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo and cass not winning will be the biggest trolling


They need to be kept strong for their feud with the Bullet Club


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

So nice to have build ups for low card matches again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

I still think Enzo and Cass should have been feuding for the tag titles here.

Horrible decision.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> They need to be kept strong for their feud with the Bullet Club



Unless Jeri-KO becomes a thing .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

The Summerslam LEDs on the turnbuckle are legit as fuck. 

Kevin Owens is an amazing ass troll.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Unless Jeri-KO becomes a thing .


isn't Jericho about to go on tour again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

fucking  hell KO


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Owens just _gets_ it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> isn't Jericho about to go on tour again?



Don't think so. I could be wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Corey's been killing it


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Corey's been killing it


Corey is what JBL should've been all these years. also agree with soultaker in that it's a crime that he and mauro haven't been paired together yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I really hope they don't have Enzo opening cruiserweight matches a year from now. He needs to soak up all this heat in tag matches for like 2-3 years at least.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Very impressed with NXT Takeover Brooklyn 2. Ember Moon and Billie Kay put on a great match. So did Bailey and Asuka. Rhoode was glorious. This was the first time I've seen Nakumura and I'm impressed beyond belief. Blew my expectations out the water. His entrance and everything. GG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful Frog Splash


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Very good paint by the numbers tag team match.

I find it interesting that WWE has to resort to this and sort of is lucking into something that just works while NJPW is floundering so hard with tags it's about to unify their tag divisions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Owens could actually possibly *put *a match with a broom over.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

What's with those doodads on the ring post? Are they so Ryder doesn't slip off the top rope again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Botched but interesting tag finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

yep I was right Jeri-KO is a thing


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Jesus is enzo ok?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Jeri-KO trolling the tag division is something I could get behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

a Jon Stewart segment is in the main card but not Shame us vs Cesaro


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

i love JeriKO


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't think JeriKO is a thing so much as this is classic WWE not willing to accept that tag team specialist should beat a new team no matter how individually great that team is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Jeri-KO trolling the tag division is something I could get behind.



they'll probably be a tag team for a while then hilariously implode. Oh the wonderful entertainment that will be


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> a Jon Stewart segment is in the main card but not Shame us vs Cesaro



You say that like the Jon Stewart stuff wasn't good last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Owens could actually possibly *put *a match with a broom over.



Steen is so Godly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Bryan aint even on screen


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Very good paint by the numbers tag team match.
> 
> I find it interesting that WWE has to resort to this and sort of is lucking into something that just works while NJPW is floundering so hard with tags it's about to unify their tag divisions.


Yeah their tag division has always been disorganized and heatless as a result. idk what to make of it besides hoping they have i mind to give people a reason to care this time around


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn. Got in late. All I missed was JeriKO beating Enzo & Cass, and Sheamus going 1-0 up on Cesaro right?


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Please don't kill yourself doing a suicide dive, sasha


it's just a name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh wtf wwe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You say that like the Jon Stewart stuff wasn't good last year.



It wasn't to me. I don't like Jon Stewart .  Plus I didn't watch Seth vs Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

First potential MOTN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

sasha vs Charlotte this early?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> First potential MOTN.


The tag match? Gonna have to watch it later then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yep I was right Jeri-KO is a thing



Word is Fozzy won't be touring again until 2017.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Another plus tonight, set looks good for a change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The tag match? Gonna have to watch it later then.



 I meant Sasha vs. Charlotte. Although the tag match wasn't bad at all. Established JeriKO into a team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Fozzy won't be touring again until 2017.



Ah ok I wasn't really sure about it. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I meant Sasha vs. Charlotte. Although the tag match wasn't bad at all. Established JeriKO into a team.


Gotcha. Damn this card is so so good. Every match could honestly be MOTN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

just man. Sasha and Charlotte can just ....damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. Was that a botch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn that looked nasty. Don't think it was a botch though


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If they just turned roman shit would be so interesting.



Honestly I feel Vince is in one of those "These guys want it so I will block it cause fuck those guys." mode.  Like how he wants to be in 100% control of everything and turning Roman would mean "They win.".  They being Creative, Triple H, Steph, Fans, other WWE superstars and Roman.  Except of course him and yes man Kevin Dun.

Women's title match this early?  Isn't it still preshow?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

this match went from clean to ugly real fast 

guess Sasha will lose due to 'injury'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Women's title match this early?  Isn't it still preshow?



Nope it's the show now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice ass counter . Geezus this match is MOTN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Goddamn what a spot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice counter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Interesting Boston Crab/Texas Cloverleaf


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nice ass counter . Geezus this match is MOTN


It's pretty solid so far, but we still got several matches that could equal or surpass it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Could someone hook me up with a stream? I just got here and Taima's been buggy for the past couple months.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Smart spots. Commentary selling the fuck out the  "ring awareness" by both. 

GOOOOOOODDDDD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

A person could argue that Charlotte's ringwork is equal or better than her father's


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn didn't think they'd give Charlotte the win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

yep all heels are winning tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

uuuuh another weird ass decision.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Could have sold the back injury another way.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

That was...kinda smart. ties into the back damage sasha suffered through the course of the match. idk how to feel about the decision itself but the outcome of the match makes sense to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Brock and AJ better win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh shit THE BULLET CLUB. ALL OF THEM. Fucking teases WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

I knew Charlotte would win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Balor with that tease.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Well I guess many titles are changing hands


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> That was...kinda smart. ties into the back damage sasha suffered through the course of the match. idk how to feel about the decision itself but the outcome of the match makes sense to me



It makes sense. But they could have given Charlotte a new finisher in the process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Maryse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Maryse looks good tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Maryse looks good tonight.


She always looks good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Miz vs Apollo has been a pretty boring feud. Hoping  Crews wins the belt


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2016)

Enzo is overrated. That midget cant wrestle. He cant even move in the ring. 

in 2k16 his finisher is like a flying cross body. I mean, wtf?? who the hell uses that lame ass move as a finisher in this day and age?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz vs Apollo has been a pretty boring feud. Hoping  Crews wins the belt


Hope Crews wins then feuds with Corbin for the belt. Maybe even make a Fatal 4 Way sometime down the line between the aforementioned 3 and Kalisto.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

fuckk Maryse looks amazing


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It makes sense. But they could have given Charlotte a new finisher in the process.


Yeah they could have. won't lie that it would've been nice to see another big impact move on the back, but i don't have too many problems with sasha getting outsmarted this time around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Ranallo so good.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She always looks good.



Yeah, but tonight she looks gooder



TerminaTHOR said:


> "I'm SAWFT"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

When Apollo Crews is wrestling but the commentators haven't yet talked about his father escaping Nigeria yet


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz vs Apollo has been a pretty boring feud. Hoping  Crews wins the belt


Why? Crews is boring as fuck compared to Da Mizzzzzzz.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah crews is probably going to break the villain's streak. wouldn't be particularly surprised if the miz won either but then i'd have to ask what further purpose will his run serve?


this is the kind of rut that makes me care a little less about this match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Crews wins then feuds with Corbin for the belt. Maybe even make a Fatal 4 Way sometime down the line between the aforementioned 3 and Kalisto.



That would be cool. Corbin vs Crews could be something to build on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Miz is Smackdown's best heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn really? Getting tired of Miz with the title. Hopefully Corbin takes it from him.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Miz going over Apollo. My god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why? Crews is boring as fuck compared to Da Mizzzzzzz.



I think he needs more of a badass heel to compliment his smiley face. As troll said Corbin could bring out Crews anger and attitude he needs.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

David Otunga is worse than Byron Saxton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Miz champ........yep heels are winning Summerslam


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

You know what i'll take it. crews isn't ready yet anyway


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think he needs more of a badass heel to compliment his smiley face. As troll said Corbin could bring out Crews anger and attitude he needs.


With Miz retaining I could see him playing that role to Crews, especially if they decide to go from the Creed angle, assuming the feud is continued.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Maryse is fucking distracting. How can Miz get anything done in his life? 

There's your Goldberg appearance for tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh this ain't good. To balance out these heel victories expect Cena, and Roman to win


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena/Styles is my prediction for MOTN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Kinda early for a Cena match don't you guys think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh this ain't good. To balance out these heel victories expect Cena, and Roman to win



Pretty much. I think Heel Dolph and heel Brock are winning


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh this ain't good. To balance out these heel victories expect Cena, and Roman to win


Yeah, cena has a poor summerslam record but i still can't shake off the feeling of him getting a win back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

AJ needs this rub. CLEAN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> Yeah, cena has a poor summerslam record but i still can't shake off the feeling of him getting a win back



funny enough those two technically count as heels so it's a heel night


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Please let AJ win.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Oh this ain't good. To balance out these heel victories expect Cena, and Roman to win


Fuck! Didn't even think of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Time for MOTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena's win is guaranteed regardless of heel/face win balance. AJ's whole story since coming to the WWE is that he's a shitbird that can't manage to get a clean win even when he outwrestles the other guy. It's one of the reasons I've disliked his heel run so much despite him being pretty good at it. He makes it work, but it just doesn't fit him. I truly don't buy him being this pettily jealous of Cena. Now he's taking a token heel L.

Match should be solid either way, tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> AJ needs this rub. CLEAN.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Be phenomenal kill cena AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

AJ styles about to get dat AA out of nowhere


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Styles is so clearly winning this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Cena's win is guaranteed regardless of heel/face win balance. AJ's whole story since coming to the WWE is that he's a shitbird that can't manage to get a clean win even when he outwrestles the other guy. It's one of the reasons I've disliked his heel run so much despite him being pretty good at it. He makes it work, but it just doesn't fit him. I truly don't buy him being this pettily jealous of Cena. Now he's taking a token heel L.
> 
> Match should be solid either way, tho.



It's just that he usually loses at Summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn. Drawing-wise, this is the main event along with Orton vs. B0rk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Why in god's name would aj spontaneously decide to be a moron


you only hit a damn dropkick


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

What an awesome croud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Damn. Drawing-wise, this is the main event along with Orton vs. B0rk.


Pretty much.

I think Seth vs Finn will show all these matches up though for sure.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

_John Cena sucks. John Cena sucks.  John Cena sucks._


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

shit has there ever been AA to the apron?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Fuck the air on that.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck the air on that.


_Get ready to fly_


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Finishers traded and both still in it. Me gusta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

I called that AA out of nowhere


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2016)

Enzo & Cass plus Cena are overrated bitches


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Anybody got a working stream?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Anybody got a working stream?


whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

shit i thought we were about to see a burning hammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

I actually thought Cena had it there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Enzo & Cass plus Cena are overrated bitches



  Cena is not overratedz , greetest of all champz , believe dat!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena hit Big e's finisher


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena pulling our more moves of doom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

OH SHIT AJ JUST PULLED AA ON CENA! 

Never mind it's just the move he usually does


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Aug 21, 2016)

Was that an RKO?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> shit i thought we were about to see a burning hammer



Yes because Cena needs to add "only guy to kick out" to his shirt list of accolades

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Awesome match


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

That was smoothest cena ever landed that sunset flip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Weird match so far, in a very good way.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena with this botch-ish moves 

Why the fuck is he trying so hard? No one is impressed. Nobody gives a single fuck.

Just go on vacation, do your movies/tv shows and stay the fuck out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

I could not tell what happened there.
Did AJ fuck Cena's leg? I mean, he seems okay, but...


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> That was smoothest cena ever landed that sunset flip



Because he botches it every other time he tries it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah this is a pretty damn good match but I'm just waiting for Cena to win this


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena has never giveup on the bottom of his shoes


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Great sequence


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Raul selling like a champ. I love him so


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

those ufc transitions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Here it comes Juice and Thor


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Next finisher wins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I thought AJ would win it there.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Raul "are you kidding me"

Unfortunately no


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

HE KICKED OUT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

HOW DID HE KICK OUT?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GOOOOOOOODDDD. AJ kicks out of the 2nd rope AA.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

AJ HAS TO WIN


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

HOLYSHIT
O
L
Y
S
H
I
T


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I was sooo ready to post the CENAWINSLOL gif


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Fantastic match for sure I can't deny that. Cena meshes well with Indy darlings and seems to give it his all


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena looks like he wasn't told that that would happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena *faintly*: the fuck? 

Well played sir.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

AJ STYLES BEAT JOHN CENA
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena learning what it means to be a victim of KICK OUT AT 2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII GAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWDDD. CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNN BITCHES.... CLEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

WOAH! SERIOUSLY?!?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!

Fucking Hell Cena lost absolutely clean!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Holy fuck. Greatest summer slam ever


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

HOLYSHIT!


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

AJ with the bloody mouth. Well fought match. Glad he went over clean.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

CENA'S A LOSER FUCKING CONFIRMED!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

The Anti-Christ has been slayed.

Praise the Chicago Messiah.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

He won clean


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Cheers to Cena for doing the job. I knew he had it in him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

That forearm looked stiff. I love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh shit Cena lost?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

Undertaker bout to come out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

MOTN booking-wise. Can't believe WWE did the smart thing for a change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Styles and Cena for WM next year. I call it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Great match Cena. Nice to see you not be superman and just be you.

also damn AJ needs to go after the belt  now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Heel turn to make this perfect. Come on John, sucker punch a kid in the crowd.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

uhh is he semi-retiring?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Now he needs to turn to the dark side, become heel, fulfill the prophecy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

now Imagine if cena lost wlly nilly, this moment wouldn't be nearly so sweet


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

Real good match. Glad they didn't do any wwfuckery and AJ won clean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Now he needs to turn to the dark side, become heel, fulfill the prophecy.



The world isn't ready for such a thing


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

Why did he leave a sweaty sweatband in the ring?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> now Imagine if cena lost wlly nilly, this moment wouldn't be nearly so sweet



I'll give you that Zen. This is amazing in how it makes AJ look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

This is legitimately shocking.
Glad it happened, but it kinda makes the rest of the booking weird as fuck.
Eh whatever, I'll take it. Good job WWE. AJ of all people deserve it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Is AJ the first guy to kick out of the 2nd rope AA?


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd hate to be booked to follow that match


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

And there you have it. Styles sure-fire win. I'll watch the PPV tomorrow though. Not watching it atm. Want to watch it with a glass of the finest wine in my hand.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is AJ the first guy to kick out of the 2nd rope AA?


Pretty sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'd hate to be booked to follow that match



Dean vs Ziggler is next


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Fuck man. I still can't get over him kicking out of the Super AA. Like damn I'd expect the Super AA to be a streak-ender tier move. What a fucking match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'd hate to be booked to follow that match



Seth vs. Balor doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Ugh Jon is next


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Ambrose is in so much trouble. Styles is definitely taking the title off him soon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm behind but this is fucking nuclear. I don't think Cena has been in front of a crowd this hot since MitB in Chicago.

We've been through this before. Fucking AJ Styles. This is motherfucking magic.

Mauro giving Goto a shoutout.

AJ kicked out of the avalanche AA so yea...

And then Cena at the end. Complex emotions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Stewart getting legit heat for being so fucking terrible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

New Day confirmed losing.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Shame that Jon's getting boo'd for no reason.
That guy's one of the hugest marks.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Seth vs. Balor doe.


I haven't been too enamored with balor's matches since his nxt debut but i have faith

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

still Summerslam is going really down the line.

Heels are winning every match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Stewart getting legit heat for being so fucking terrible.



Is having shit taste fun or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Owens kicked out of the avalanche AA but AJ got the definitive win.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day confirmed losing.


MFW he has a club shit under there


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> I haven't been too enamored with balor's matches since his nxt debut but i have faith



We're in for a standard 3.5 star slingblade fest. It'll be cool if you haven't seen him before.Who knows Seth is better than Neville and that's been one of Balor's best matchups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> MFW he has a club shit under there



eww he has club shit on him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Stewart's jar.  



Shirker said:


> Shame that Jon's getting boo'd for no reason.
> That guy's one of the hugest marks.



Almost anything will look and sound like shit after that match. But this is good, gives the crowd some time to breath.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

What the fuck is in those jars


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Knowing that heels are winning all night tonight.
Knowing that the Bullet Club are probably taking this.
Knowing that 3 guys couldn't beat the fucking Club.
Knowing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Stewart gonna cost New Day the titles huh?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Cena has forfeited his superman abilities to Finn Balor. Reigns is slowly losing his also. Finn is becoming more powerful by the minute!


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

How many matches left ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Knowing that heels are winning all night tonight.
> Knowing that the Bullet Club are probably taking this.
> Knowing that 3 guys couldn't beat the fucking Club.
> Knowing.



Roman is probably the only face that's winning.

Maybe Finn. 

I still think Dolph is gonna beat Ambrose .


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> We're in for a standard 3.5 star slingblade fest. It'll be cool if you haven't seen him before.Who knows Seth is better than Neville and that's been one of Balor's best matchups.


I watched his contest against neville at njpw's botsj event and it was one of the first matches to catch my eye with the promotion. he's had good, solid matches here but he hasn't had anything i would label as career defining yet


i hope tonight changes that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice Nexus attire Luke  



Sauce said:


> What the fuck is in those jars



Would testicles of New Day members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

So I heard Cena lost? Was it a clean loss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I heard Cena lost? Was it a clean loss?



Yes sir.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

You guys think AJ just couldn't get Cena over after the Styles Clash or he wanted to end him on the forearm?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah New Day is definitely losing . They seem like they're too much in control


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys think AJ just couldn't get Cena over after the Styles Clash or he wanted to end him on the forearm?



I think it was supposed to be finished with the forearm. AJ got more height in that one and Cena sold it like a bullet.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I heard Cena lost? Was it a clean loss?



Squeaky.
Put the Dean Ambrose win I complained about that one time to fucking shame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys think AJ just couldn't get Cena over after the Styles Clash or he wanted to end him on the forearm?


Probably the second. AJ has a good amount of stamina so it can't be he was gassed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

If New Day loses and they didn't just give Enzo and Cass the win in a triple threat tag match idek. I love Karl Anderson but Gallows is dog shit.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So I heard Cena lost? Was it a clean loss?


Clean as a fucking whistle. No if, ands, or buts about it


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

god danmit jon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

crowd is savage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

FFS. Well the faces retain at the very least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

wow New Day lost by DQ .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Big
Fucking
E


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Big E big ass running down the ramp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

heelish tactics by babyfaces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Rescheduled to Clash of Champions then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah I think New Day is challenging Demolition. 

They brought it up, honestly could have Enzo and Cass chase them for a good long while.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I think New Day is challenging Demolition.
> 
> They brought it up, honestly could have Enzo and Cass chase them for a good long while.


I still hold out hopes for the club holding all the gold


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck is in those jars



Truth? Probably pickle juice and big e's jar has a pickled egg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn Noelle. I'd smash her to Cactus Jack's theme.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

id smash daughter Foley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Ambrose-Ziggler up next? My boi Rollins gonna be standing tall come the end of Summerslam.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Orton might really have to close it out now that Cena semi-retired.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Think Ziggler will lose. Though AJ has the momentum to be in the title hunt after this. But at the same time I want Bray to win it so badly.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Really WWE championship match on before the shit-fest of a us championship match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd wrap that shit with barbed-wire before I conquer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I think the prevailing theory is that you want Backlash to have a new champion but I think you give Dean another defense and give him 4 defenses before putting it on AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

If Ziggler actually wins I'll fucking lose it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe it's time to watch that shitty Foley show.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

I feel like Dean is gonna take this one.
But I'm rooting hard for Dolph.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

WTF? Is that a new tron/logo? Is Dolph going over?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Ziggler is really veering into the HBK lane with this Mania 12 style trunks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

dat pop for Ambrose


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> WTF? Is that a new tron/logo? Is Dolph going over?



Dolph is getting positioned for that top 3 babyface position so they're going all in on giving him the HBK gimmick.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Best. Current. Feud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Bray to interfere


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

They've been doing a really good job at making this match into a really big deal. Stoked af for this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

there's a reason why Daniel and Shane are on the ring side.

I think there's gonna be a screwjob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Love Mauro's factoids, this is Ziggler's 50th PPV match and his biggest. Just makes it feel like a fight.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Bray to interfere


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> there's a reason why Daniel and Shane are on the ring side.
> 
> I think there's gonna be a screwjob.



Talking Smack DB is the best heel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Love Mauro's factoids, this is Ziggler's 50th PPV match and his biggest. Just makes it feel like a fight.


Mauro is so so good. Man carrying Smackdown commentary.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

I just realized something. They probably worked harder on the build for this match than literally everything else on the show.
These two can't do a pure workrate match, so they can't rely on that to carry it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mauro is so so good. Man carrying Smackdown commentary.



Otunga has some potential. He's way better than Saxton and some of his face commentary is actually really good because he can actually still make WWE faces seem like good guys when they have no moral high ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Reigns is clearly not winning. He won on Monday. That's to protect him from his loss tonight. I would know, I'm a member of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mauro is so so good. Man carrying Smackdown commentary.



True. JBL and Otunga are garbage. RAW team is much better, even with Cole.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Otunga has some potential. He's way better than Saxton and some of his face commentary is actually really good because he can actually still make WWE faces seem like good guys when they have no moral high ground.



Otunga always talks with the same tone regardless if the match is at the beginning or end. Way too static.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I just realized something. They probably worked harder on the build for this match than literally everything else on the show.
> These two can't do a pure workrate match.



Dolph basically bumping all over the place 

Feel like this is basically Foley v HBK.

Good full nelson electric chair by Ambrose.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Otunga has some potential. He's way better than Saxton and some of his face commentary is actually really good because he can actually still make WWE faces seem like good guys when they have no moral high ground.



I just kinda wish he'd show some more enthusiasm. As far as actually sounding like they're into what's going on, Saxton stomps 'Tunga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Reigns is clearly not winning. He won on Monday. That's to protect him from his loss tonight. I would know, I'm a member of the Roman Empire.


>Roman Empire
>Beaten by Celts and Slavs

Pure poetry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

wait wait, they're letting Ambrose use Jon Moxley moves?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

fucking Ambrose


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Heel dean is great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

He's not mocking Ziggler. He's mocking Ziggler's inspiration. Fuck outta here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Otunga always talks with the same tone regardless if the match is at the beginning or end. Way too static.



True that's why I said potential. Like I think being around Mauro and just learning cadence will help him out a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Could we get a double turn here?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

This is the role Dean was born to play. He's such an asshole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean is showing signs of Moxley 

Please let him go full blown heel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This is the role Dean was born to play. He's such an asshole.



That's because he is an asshole IRL. Almost pissed Austin off in his podcast.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Crazy heel Ambrose is best Ambrose


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Everyone forgets that Dean was the best suited for heel out of all the Shield guys though I think Ziggler should be the one to turn if it's going to be anyone. Just give him 6 months it's not like it'll kill his gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Asshole Dean is so so good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Standing elbow drop and rebound clothesline. If Ambrose removes those two little shits from his arsenal I'd be okay with his ringwork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

neither of these 2 should be the champ tbh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everyone forgets that Dean was the best suited for heel out of all the Shield guys though I think Ziggler should be the one to turn if it's going to be anyone. Just give him 6 months it's not like it'll kill his gimmick.


True. IIRC when SHIELD first broke up everyone was confused as to why Dean was face and Rollins was heel and wanted the opposite.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Wonder if this shit is legit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everyone forgets that Dean was the best suited for heel out of all the Shield guys though I think Ziggler should be the one to turn if it's going to be anyone. Just give him 6 months it's not like it'll kill his gimmick.


we already got solo Dolph heel though. Heel Ambrose vs Face AJ would be grand


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

What the fuck was that Dean? Almost Batista-tier selling.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everyone forgets that Dean was the best suited for heel out of all the Shield guys though I think Ziggler should be the one to turn if it's going to be anyone. Just give him 6 months it's not like it'll kill his gimmick.



Seth's pretty decent at the heel role, but it'll always kinda baffle and disappoint me that of the 3, they turned the least fitting member. I guess it added to the shock factor, but afterwards we were left with a year-long lackluster heel run and a side bro-mance that was hard to really take seriously because both Reigns and Ambrose are way too naturally arrogant.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

The Zig Zag is so much better as a signature move, wow. Crazy what that reshuffling does for him.

There we go. The heel elbows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wonder if this shit is legit


It would explain the loss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

>Rebound Clothesline
>Seen coming in plain sight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Zig Zag is so much better as a signature move, wow. C*razy what that reshuffling does for him.*
> 
> There we go. The heel elbows.


Reminds me of when Wade demoted Wasteland to signature and adopted Bullhammer as only finisher. Was so nice while it lasted.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >Rebound Clothesline
> >Seen coming in plain sight



I knew either you or Soul would say something about that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Wtf was that?



Lord Trollbias said:


> It would explain the loss



It could and that would put Bayley on Raw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

probly the best dolph has looked in years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

It was a meh match .


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

The end felt Anticlimactic


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Heels streak continues. 



Legend said:


> The end felt Anticlimactic



Okay, I thought it was just me. Okay match, but the end felt rushed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

_"I'm Vince's favorite wrestler even though he won't admit it."
"I'm Vince's favorite wrestler even though he won't admit it."
"I'm Vince's favorite wrestler even though he won't admit it."_

Christ, Ziggler you never stood a chance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I knew either you or Soul would say something about that.



Dude I'll never forget that one day we were doing like top 10 worker lists and I was really going through it and was like holy shit if I'm honest with myself I think Cena is a way better wrestler than Ambrose. 

That clothesline is crazy for a supposed ring psychologist.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

lel. That shit was flaccid.



Shirker said:


> I knew either you or Soul would say something about that.



It's painfully stupid and illogical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

well now it's on to Bray


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Ziggler is in a pretty good spot though. 

Orton and Ambrose are the obvious top faces but he can get a lot of run as the gateway utility main eventer. Maybe he Naito's his career in 6 months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Heels winning means it's Balor's night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

seriously though PG is hurting Ambrose the most out of anyone in the roster.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude I'll never forget that one day we were doing like top 10 worker lists and I was really going through it and was like holy shit if I'm honest with myself I think Cena is a way better wrestler than Ambrose.
> 
> That clothesline is crazy for a supposed ring psychologist.





kurisu said:


> lel. That shit was flaccid.
> 
> 
> 
> It's painfully stupid and illogical.



I actually like the move and even I though this one was particularly bad since Ziggs just kinda stood there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well now it's on to Bray


Good Ive waited a long time for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

WTF?!!!

THIS SHIT MATCH WAS AHEAD OF THE OTHER MATCHES?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

No lie I dig Naomi's entrance. Is this a title match or have they not yet introduced SD's Women's Title?
Nvm didn't notice it was a tag match. Thought it was a 6 Pack Challenge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

This acid trip of an entrance tho.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Naomi what the fuck baby girl


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Naomi entrance gonna give me a seizure

Wonder who they got to replace Eva?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Good Ive waited a long time for it.



He's not winning the strap though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Naomi entrance gonna give me a seizure
> 
> Wonder who they got to replace Eva?



Nikki Bella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Heels winning means it's Balor's night.



Balor's losing fam. 

--------------

@-Naomi's entrance: The fuck?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Becky is so so fine


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

How the fuck has Iggy Azaelea's people not sued the WWE for the obvious copyright infringement with Carmella's theme and Fancy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Becky  



Shirker said:


> I actually like the move and even I though this one was particularly bad since Ziggs just kinda stood there.



it works in certain spots. And when done right it feels legit. But making it a sig move is questionable to say the least.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's not winning the strap though


Of course he will. Theres nothing stopping him, No reigns or taker needing him to look strong, the only other heel is AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Didn't she get suspended?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Of course he will. Theres nothing stopping him, No reigns or taker needing him to look strong, the only other heel is AJ.


Also not sure if his ankle injury is still affecting him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky is so so fine



Becky is one of the 6 or so Women's wrestlers in history that I unabashedly thirst over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

WWE continuing this gimmick good for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Alexa Bliss. 

Another gril in the kurisu would smash wagon. 


-------

YAASSSS. they're continuing the Eva gimmick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Isn't she suspended. 

Edit: I'm fucking done.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Eva Marie


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Eva is a Goat Heel holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

it's a fucking shame when women are cheering that useless shit Nikki


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Was that a Nikki pop? Dafuq crowd? Da serious fuq?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Nikki 
Cena is a lucky lucky bastard
She's still bad though.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

There's nothing worse than a match with a heated background behind it getting stumped before it has a chance to pick up



kurisu said:


> lel. That shit was flaccid.
> 
> 
> 
> It's painfully stupid and illogical.





SoulTaker said:


> Dude I'll never forget that one day we were doing like top 10 worker lists and I was really going through it and was like holy shit if I'm honest with myself I think Cena is a way better wrestler than Ambrose.
> 
> That clothesline is crazy for a supposed ring psychologist.



i remember when there was a legit debate here over the rebound clothesline and i was so confused. there's no defending it on any basis


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Wonder if we'll see the new finisher. So she's going to come in and be the top heel on Smackdown. So something is up with Sasha and they'll put Bayley over there.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

OH MY FUCKING GOD.
 Nikki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Eva is a Goat Heel holy shit


she's suspended due to violating Wellness policy, they're just covering it up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

All the ass in this match just crazy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Eva is a Goat Heel holy shit



This is SO gahdamn smart. I love it. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> it's a fucking shame when women are cheering that useless shit Nikki



I'll let it pass. Crowds go nuts for pretty much anyone that was away for a while. Especially crowds as hot as this one.



Dean Ambrose said:


> she's suspended due to violating Wellness policy, they're just covering it up.



In the best way, tbf.
And how the hell did Eva fail a wellness policy test?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Becky besto horsewoman, fuck ya'll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Ok those were the two best spots Naomi has ever strung together at any point of her career.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

All I know is if Becky isn't SD's Women's Champion when they unveil the title, heads will fly.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> All the ass in this match just crazy


No one match should have all this ass.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

The match had potential, it just ended abruptly, like there was stuff missing


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she's suspended due to violating Wellness policy, they're just covering it up.


Which is why her announcer saying it was because of stress is hilarious

because We know the real reason


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Becky besto horsewoman, fuck ya'll.



She has less to work with than Sasha, Charlotte , and Bayley.

She's GOAT BOAT.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

Alexa Bliss has the ass of a thousand suns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Which is why her announcer saying it was because of stress is hilarious
> 
> because We know the real reason


but that's not heel work that's just covering your ass work


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Crowd is actually giving Nikki a pop? Da fuq?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> All the ass in this match just crazy


Only reason i haven't left to get anything to eat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Dana is my boo so since she's not here I'll pass 
Piss break time.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd is actually giving Nikki a pop? Da fuq?


Why you so surprised

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's not heel work that's just covering your ass work


>Implying it can't be both


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

How come Nikki Bing got the better ass out of the Bella twins? Dragon got cheated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

This is the BOAT GOAT ass match.

Becky, Naomi, Nikki, and Alexa...can't even.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Carmella is quite nimble


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Alexa Bliss


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the BOAT GOAT ass match.
> 
> Becky, Naomi, Nikki, and Alexa...can't even.


There's going to be a flood of fap material later.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn that Enzuguri was stiff


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Why does Becky have to do that stupid ass Brie mode looking taunt?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Carmella is quite nimble



Notice how she's selling offense a lot quieter tonight.
You think WWE told her to chill since kids is watchin'?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

This is really one of Naomi's best matches.



Sauce said:


> There's going to be a flood of fap material later.



Wrestle with plot diva reddit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> >Implying it can't be both



Touche


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Naomi with those kicks


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Naomi using the hood as inspiration and double-dutching the shit out of her opponent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

TKO for the new finisher. Respect.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

>Mfw they are going make Nikki the SD Women's Champion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

yep it's a  fucking heel night. Geezus fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Can't have the Cena Household go home with a total loss.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

She had to change her finisher. Stay healthy baby girl.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Goddamn. When have we last had such a heel sided PPV?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I think that elbow by Nikki is really something awesome. She could have used that as a finisher too.

Man I hope Sasha isn't hurt for real. Seems like wishful thinking though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nikki Cena confirmed new Super Cena.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Team Bella arc part 2.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Rusev-Reigns next


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Mfw they are going make Nikki the SD Women's Champion


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

hopefully seth and Finn can finish the night out strong


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

of course Nikki gets the win


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Mfw they are going make Nikki the SD Women's Champion



I still think it's Eva Marie with the Honky Tonk reign when they unveil it at Backlash.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

they better put Rusev over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

That can't be a wedding dress tho. Aint even easy access.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

So does anyone believe the Goldberg rumors? Lesnar/Orton is tonight's ME so it has to have a spectacular ending.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Seth vs. Balor not the main event. 

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK



























OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAA




























HEEEEEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

can't believe you guys  

Smackdown has the worst crop of women wrestlers from the two brands .

Naomi a shit

Eva a shit

Nikki a shit

Carmella is green

Natalya has become a shit


Becky gonna get infected by these shits


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Wait wait.  They're putting the Universal Title before the US title.  Talk about burying the title before it is even born.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

How is this not the main event?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Demon Ballerina Finn better win tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Seth vs. Balor not the main event.
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> ...



Brock gotta be wanked hard bro


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

>Seth/Finn going on before Roman

FFS did  they learn nothing?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Wait wait.  They're putting the Universal Title before the US title.  Talk about burying the title before it is even born.



This fake-ass belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Even in midcard form, Roman Reignz is greater than all


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I hope they have the reverse ambrose/ziggler effect. poor build up, great match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I think they're doing it this way so it doesn't highlight one championship as more important then the other. I asked the question the other day because I thought Orton/Lesnar was the only real main event you could go with without stating a preference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> I hope they have the reverse ambrose/ziggler effect. poor build up, great match



It wasn't a poor match. It was a meh match. Dean was great as an asshole 'babyface'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they're doing it this way so it doesn't highlight one championship as more important then the other. I asked the question the other day because I thought Orton/Lesnar was the only real main event you could go with without stating a preference.



Cool. So you take a dump on both titles.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

The Universal title is dumb as fuck to be honest. Get it out the way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Its basically the WWE Title but with red strap. Not a terrible design but was expecting something more innovative.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

OMG that belt. My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they're doing it this way so it doesn't highlight one championship as more important then the other. I asked the question the other day because I thought Orton/Lesnar was the only real main event you could go with without stating a preference.



True they both represent each brand like you said. Still, why put it before Roman vs Rusev?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

>Same belt just red


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Laughed so hard I shook the room when I saw the new belt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Title looks exactly like the women's champion but with a darker shade of red. What the fuck. This is like a create a championship in a 2K game.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True they both represent each brand like you said. *Still, why put it before Roman vs Rusev?*


Need something to calm down the crowd before Orton vs. Lesnar. Can't have a title match being that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Cool. So you take a dump on both titles.



But you have PPVs where the titles will obviously go on last and be the featured matchups. I mean I get the sentiment for tonight but  I think the long term thinking is that you won't remember this aspect in 6 months.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Exactly, Rusev/Roman is the cool down match like Owens/Cesaro was last year. 

That belt would look really good on Nakamura though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

FUCK THAT TITLE IS DISGUSTING! Please come bury it Dean


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It wasn't a poor match. It was a meh match. Dean was great as an asshole 'babyface'


That's even worse in my eyes. i hate matches where it seems like they slammed the brakes just as they pumped in some gas on the drive


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

The other reason the belt is like that is probably for Finn. 

Hope they do this better than they did Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd be hyped for the Demon King, if you know, they didn't blow their load early.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

So is the Universal title and the  WWE  World Heavyweight Championship title suppose to hold the same weight. Because they don't


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

I was about to say Seth was a shoe-in, since I thought they were showing us the belt tomorrow, and I could see them giving an obnoxious grandiose celebration for Seth to reveal it, which would be ruined by Finn or something.

But now that we know how it looks I'm not so sure. Finn might actually take this one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> That's even worse in my eyes. i hate matches where it seems like they slammed the brakes just as pumped in some gas on the drive



Wasn't it like a paint by the numbers 3 star match that you almost want to grade lower for being a paint by the numbers 3 star match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> That's even worse in my eyes. i hate matches where it seems like they slammed the brakes just as pumped in some gas on the drive



I mean honestly I get it but I feel like maybe it's building up for Ambrose heel turn


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Seeing Balor in the Demon King look made me realise that segment with him and the club easily must have taken place 5-6 hours ago.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

FFS WHY DID THEY HAVE HIM DEBUT A WEEK EARLY?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Was 90% sure for Seth beforehand but that's about 55% now. Could go either way, especially with virtually all the Heels winning so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Loving the intro and the Ichigo-esque makeup change.

I'm happy they went all in on the Demon King


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Woah, does Finn's Demon King form always have the eye in the back?
Looks dope.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I mean I know the belt is red for Raw but look at Finn and tell me that belt ain't for him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Loving the intro and the Ichigo-esque makeup change.
> 
> I'm happy they went all in on the Demon King



The Arrancar King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

That belt is an abomination


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Woah, does Finn's Demon King form always have the eye in the back?
> Looks dope.


Reference to Balor King of  the Famorians whose eye was said to kill any it gazed at

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't give a shit who wins. This will be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> FFS WHY DID THEY HAVE HIM DEBUT A WEEK EARLY?



I was raging about it long before you buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

This makes sense with Bork vs Bluearms as the main event you need a chill match between that and Rollins vs Finn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

It's funny that we all wanted Bray to be the new Taker and it might end up being Balor whose like 10 years older than Bray too isn't he?


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't it like a paint by the numbers 3 star match that you almost want to grade lower for being a paint by the numbers 3 star match.


Yes!!! makes me mad that the build up to it was as good as it was too


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Did the fans just fucking boo the belt?! 
I thought that boo was for Seth, but then they cheered him when his name was called.



SoulTaker said:


> It's funny that we all wanted Bray to be the new Taker and it might end up being Balor *whose like 10 years older than Bray too isn't he?*



ARE YOU SERIOUS??


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm hearing they went with the Demon King on Raw because they're basically trying to Nitro things and give stuff away on TV for free.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Who is making WWE's belts now...?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

fuck summerslam with the pre show is so damn long, im burnt out


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

what are they chanting?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> ARE YOU SERIOUS??


Finn is 35 and Bray is 29.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Balor is getting the 2016 version of Undertaker's 1991 booking.

The buckle bomb yeesh...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm hearing they went with the Demon King on Raw because they're basically trying to Nitro things and give stuff away on TV for free.



But it's practically free with the WWE network. 
The WWE higher ups are some wacky dudes, man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Finn is 35 and Bray is 29.



Ok I knew it was close to 10. I thought Bray was a little bit younger.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Who is making WWE's belts now...?



Suzie. She's a ten year old who bought a bedazzler at a garage sale. She is part of the women's revolution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm hearing they went with the Demon King on Raw because they're basically trying to Nitro things and give stuff away on TV for free.



Which was stupid.  The Demon King should be kept for PPVs... And not every PPV, I would leave it for the big four and maybe 1-2 others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Suzie. She's a ten year old who bought a bedazzler at a garage sale. She is part of the women's revolution.



"Fire Suzie!"
*Clap, Clap, Clapclapclap*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Rollins so over with the crowd. My boi.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Bray looks like he's in his 40's.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Bray looks like he's in his 40's.



A beard ages a man.  I bet if he was clean shaved he'd look like a fatter Bo.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

That freaking frog splash is perfect


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Rollins placement of his high spots is so masterful. The fact he's that fucking good and can still get heat is why he's an amazing heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Rollins with the failed attempt at a Rainmaker


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Seth can fly.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Rollins is quite literally a videogame character


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Is it me or is the crowd dead for this?

REIGNS PLEASE SAVE US!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> Rollins is quite literally a videogame character




I approve of this reality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Seth can fly.



Someone should do the I believe I can fly to that frog splash


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Is it me or is the crowd dead for this?
> 
> REIGNS PLEASE SAVE US!



Crowd tired themselves out marking for Nikki.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Cool sequence


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I love the kill him dead spot. Hit the reverse ddt then the bloody sunday. Good sequence.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Its a No DQ? Guess that makes sense since only pinfall or submission.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Match has been great so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Booing the belt again when it's on the screen for a few seconds


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Crowd tired themselves out marking for Nikki.



I'm part joking and I'm part serious. The Reigns match will get more reaction than this. Balor is a vegetable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Match is kinda boring for me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

GODS LAST GIFT!!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Someone needs to make a youtube compilation of whenever the crowd boos the belt


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

oh shit the Small Package Driver.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

That belt reveal nerfed the crowd


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Woah! What the f was that?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Finn kicked out


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I think the crowd is in Japan mode we're they're so on the edge of their seat they're waiting to see these two dudes pull out pretty moves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Good match.  But stupid title name and stupid belt killed the crowd.  They should have gone with the heavyweight title and the gold belt.  One that has dignity.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Can't actually believe Balor won.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

From a character marketing standpoint you can't have demon king balor can't lose makes gimmick pointless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

He did it !!!!!! BALOR DID IT!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the crowd is in Japan mode we're they're so on the edge of their seat they're waiting to see these two dudes pull out pretty moves.



Makes sense.
They're getting super hype now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice, they gave Fin the win!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah that was an all right match.  I really didn't feel it for some reason.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

The King is dead

LONG LIVE THE KING!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Coup de Grâce! Saw that coming. Again, REIGNS PLEASE SAVE OUR SOULS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2016)

So its no DQ? Club confirmed for interfering.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

I never fucking say it but I fucking called it! I knew Balor was getting the belt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Great match. Cena-Styles probably still edges it for MOTN though.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Great finish. But to be honest that title was obviously made for Finn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Belt had that lazy as fuck design


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh shit I am late.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Kinda getting used to the title now. Still a lazy design but a tolerable one.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Crowd getting triggered everytime they see the belt is gonna be a great running gag, I can tell.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> From a character marketing standpoint you can't have demon king balor can't lose makes gimmick pointless


This. that's kind of the whole point behind the demon king. it would be weird if regular finn could beat roman, but his supwer powered side couldn't beat rollins


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

That match was fucking great

Im shocked to be able to say this but so far Summerslam has been much better then Takeover


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> So its no DQ? Club confirmed for interfering.



It was no DQ because you can't win a championship with a DQ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

I expect the belt to look cosmic and shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

What the fuck Fergal, you're supposed to be possessed by an ancient demon stop hugging your family.

Balor got the Taker push.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Agree with the crowd being tense rather than gassed for the match. They went wild as soon as the match as over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Overall Cena vs AJ is best match of the night with Sasha vs Charlotte being second best . 

Seth vs Finn was overrated and Dean vs Ziggler was meh which sucks.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Also, this guy's push has been nothing short of insane. You thought Reigns was being shoved down people's throats? Well


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

Disappointed that Seth lost.He deserves to be a world champ,not some scrub like Ambrose

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What the fuck Fergal, you're supposed to be possessed by an ancient demon stop hugging your family.
> 
> Balor got the Taker push.



Arrancars have families too, you racist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> That match was fucking great
> 
> Im shocked to be able to say this but so far Summerslam has been much better then Takeover



WTF? Hell no. Takeover >>> Summerslam by far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Great match. Cena/AJ still MOTN. Even the booking was more shocking. 



The Mad King said:


> I expect the belt to look cosmic and shit



Fuck. This.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

.......what fresh hell is this.....


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Colonel Dolph Sanders?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Seeing how Nakumura won the NXT title. I think his push is probably more insane than Reigns and Balor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Just realised its Miz in the chicken suit. And fuck is the Colonel Dolph?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF? Hell no. Takeover >>> Summerslam by far.


The only thing that was truly great was the tag match though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, this guy's push has been nothing short of insane. You thought Reigns was being shoved down people's throats? Well



You guys tried to bring this up before and again Balor has credibility from other promotions and the fact he's been wrestling for like double the amount of time as Roman. He's got a way better gimmick too.

People will get tired of him in like 4 months though but that's all they really need out of him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know what to say...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Seeing how Nakumura won the NXT title. I think his push is probably more insane than Reigns and Balor.



Not even close.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

this cringeworthy segment...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Did I take ecstasy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Great match. Cena/AJ still MOTN. Even the booking was more shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. This.


Are argreeing or disagreeing?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Poor Ziggler


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Reigns-Rusev then RKO vs F5


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, this guy's push has been nothing short of insane. You thought Reigns was being shoved down people's throats? Well



I get the idea, but people liking him and his having a great singles run under his belt kinda breaks it apart.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys tried to bring this up before and again Balor has credibility from other promotions and the fact he's been wrestling for like double the amount of time as Roman. He's got a way better gimmick too.
> 
> People will get tired of him in like 4 months though but that's all they really need out of him.



Not sure what that has to do with him winning a world title months into his main roster debut. You can't defend this. It's an incredible push, the likes of which have never been seen before, ST.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys tried to bring this up before and again Balor has credibility from other promotions and the fact he's been wrestling for like double the amount of time as Roman. He's got a way better gimmick too.
> 
> People will get tired of him in like 4 months though but that's all they really need out of him.



Just in time to turn him heel and ally him with the club


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The only thing that was truly great was the tag match though.



Hell no. You really don't know anything.

All of those matches were crisp, clean, entertaining and just fun. 

I was bored with Seth vs Finn, the divas match sucked, Ambrose vs Dolph was eh.

Cesaro vs Shame us was solid but not great.

Cena vs AJ and the women's title were the only good ones here so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Seeing how Nakumura won the NXT title. I think his push is probably more insane than Reigns and Balor.



Yeah and this is something else I was pointing out about a Balor win. Him winning gives instant credibility to Nakamura and Joe since they beat him.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I get the idea, but people liking him and his having a great singles run under his belt kinda breaks it apart.



People like a lot of people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Are argreeing or disagreeing?



Agree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Lana bout to get the Miss Elizabethh treatment soon

Also I heard Bayley and Samoa Joe bout to debut on the main roster. Any news on this?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Lana with the bun was way better. Fuck, they botched Rusev's original run so bad.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 21, 2016)

I expect this match to be short


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Not sure what that has to do with him winning a world title months into his main roster debut.



A lot actually!
Like... a lot actually! Like... what??



God Movement said:


> People like a lot of people.



What?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

PPV too damn long. Feeling burnt out. Doesn't help that I don't care about the two remaining matches.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> A lot actually!
> Like... a lot actually! Like... what??
> 
> 
> ...



We'll agree to disagree. I'm happy he won though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Time to make Roman look really, really strong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hell no. You really don't know anything.
> 
> All of those matches were crisp, clean, entertaining and just fun.
> 
> ...


Nakamura/joe did not live up to the hype

Roode/Almas was pretty meh after the entrances

Moon/Literally who was nothing,

and Jose/Aries was solid but nothing amazing

leaving only the womens match and the tag match. nether fo those were better then Cena/AJ and Auska/Baley = Finn/Seth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Monster Rusev is so good


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Reigns fighting for the US championship. Boy things change fast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Samoa Joe to raw and Bayley to smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

crowd chanting for heel Rusev


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Not sure what that has to do with him winning a world title months into his main roster debut. You can't defend this. It's an incredible push, the likes of which have never been seen before, ST.



It has everything to do with it in the context that you're using it to try to point to some kind of hypocritical aspect to his push versus Roman's. It's completely different because Balor has credibility from his run elsewhere and his run in the company, on top of the fact that it's essentially one of the most OP characters ever.

Undertaker got this same push in 91 pretty much. It took him a year but you have to adjust for the fact the climate of today is so different. There's a vacuum because of the roster split where mid carders get an automatic bump. The fact that NXT works as a case study too.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

7 hours of summerslam wtf

why can't the main roster borrow from what makes NXT so great? 

Takeover > Summerslam i don't care what y'all say


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I get the idea, but people liking him and his having a great singles run under his belt kinda breaks it apart.



Pretty much. 



Zen-aku said:


> Just in time to turn him heel and ally him with the club



Would like this development.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Kuya said:


> 7 hours of summerslam wtf
> 
> why can't the main roster borrow from what makes NXT so great?
> 
> Takeover > Summerslam i don't care what y'all say


Because people care about 99% of Nxt roster we only care for 0.01 of the main roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Reigns fighting for the US championship. Boy things change fast.



Said US championship match is coming directly after the WWEU championship and directly before our quarterly Jimmy Johns ad.

The more things change... the more they stay the same.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Nakamura/joe did not live up to the hype
> 
> Roode/Almas was pretty meh after the entrances
> 
> ...




Finn vs Seth didn't live up to the hype either.

Sasha vs Charlotte and Cena vs AJ are the only two matches that are actually good.

Come on stop being a WWE main roster mark .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Takeover really wasn't that good work rate wise. I think it was still a better show. The entrances absolutely shat on everything we saw here. The crowd was way hotter and better. The tag match was equal to the Cena/AJ match. There were 3 matches that were absolute 3 star affairs and Roode/Almas was paint by the numbers but good.

The PPVs are much closer than most PPVs/Takeovers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Why are they tit fucking this match? They had a good match last week.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

In the past this would count as a double turn...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Why is Reigns murdering Rusev!?
He didn't do anything!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Finn v Seth didn't really underdeliver. The match was pretty much what we thought it would be, the only way it underdelivered is if you thought you'd get a 4 star spot fest.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Because people care about 99% of Nxt roster we only care for 0.01 of the main roster.


Victoria Nguyen


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Finn vs Seth didn't live up to the hype either.
> 
> Sasha vs Charlotte and Cena vs AJ are the only two matches that are actually good.
> 
> Come on stop being a WWE main roster mark .


It's all wwe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Bayley alone is more over than 99% of the main roster. 

At this rate the nose  could tell Vince fuck off and run Nxt as its own entity.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Why the fuck is Reigns so aggressive? He heel?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Sasha could have been on GMA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

So Reigns isn't a heel in this scenario?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Crowd looks livid


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

That's the best spear Roman has laid down in fucking forever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Am okay with this feud continuing. Rusev is tight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

So Lana's Heat > Romans it appears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> It's all wwe


You have this overrating the main roster deal while shitting on Take over which was actually good.

Come on now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

No lie I'm liking this hyper aggressive Reigns. Make him Heel and we're gg.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

GET HIM AWAY FROM RUSEV!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It has everything to do with it in the context that you're using it to try to point to some kind of hypocritical aspect to his push versus Roman's. It's completely different because Balor has credibility from his run elsewhere and his run in the company, on top of the fact that it's essentially one of the most OP characters ever.
> 
> Undertaker got this same push in 91 pretty much. It took him a year but you have to adjust for the fact the climate of today is so different. There's a vacuum because of the roster split where mid carders get an automatic bump. The fact that NXT works as a case study too.



but it is hypocritacle.  Outside WWE should not matter.  It shouldn't be "If you were not in indis or in NXT for 3-4 years, fuck you if you get a title shot."


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Going straight to bork/orton i guess. kind of thankful for that considering the length of this ppv and i'm hoping for a legit hoss fest come the next time rusev and roman step in the ring


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Welp, if he wasn't heel before tonight. Reigns is now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

So are we still mad that this was placed after the championship match despite the fact it was a segment and not a match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Not even Austin, Cactus Jack, or Pissed off Undertaker would justify such a beatdown. That's a heel turn right there tbh.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's the best spear Roman has laid down in fucking forever!



Rusev is awesome at selling special moves


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You have this overrating the main roster deal while shitting on Take over which was actually good.
> 
> Come on now.


Im giving every thing fair ratings

Your the only one overrating anything, cause For some reason even 3 star match is amazing if its on the yellow brand aperntly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So are we still mad that this was placed after the championship match despite the fact it was a segment and not a match?


Still feels like a waste of time in the sense that Roman will still be babyface come Raw.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

Reigns v Rusev still the best feud on TV


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> but it is hypocritacle.  Outside WWE should not matter.  It shouldn't be "If you were not in indis or in NXT for 3-4 years, fuck you if you get a title shot."



No...that's absurd logic. Most major stars in the WWE made their name outside of it, even Hulk Hogan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So are we still mad that this was placed after the championship match despite the fact it was a segment and not a match?



I'm pissed it wasn't the main event. Fuck dis suplex city asshattery


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Im giving every thing fair ratings
> 
> Your the only one overrating anything, cause For some reason even 3 star match is amazing if its on the yellow brand aperntly



no you're not. You're jizzing over Cena vs AJ and counting that as all of summerslam 


You let your Cena fanboyism show up a lot whenever you talk about PPVs or feuds.

I actually watch NXT less than main and I can tell it was better than Summerslam.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> but it is hypocritacle.  Outside WWE should not matter.  It shouldn't be "If you were not in indis or in NXT for 3-4 years, fuck you if you get a title shot."



He was bad, dude.
He was bad and his booking was shit.
It has nothing to do with hypocrisy.



SoulTaker said:


> That's the best spear Roman has laid down in fucking forever!



It was doubly great because Rusev was being booked as having some type of rib or intestinal problem, so Reigns spearing him like that was straight up evil.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> but it is hypocritacle.  Outside WWE should not matter.  It shouldn't be "If you were not in indis or in NXT for 3-4 years, fuck you if you get a title shot."



He's been wrestling for twice as long and you can't pretend like the NJPW stuff doesn't matter. Outside the WWE completely does matter, that's like saying we shouldn't count Flair's credentials because 98% of it happened outside of the WWE.

The problem was that Roman wasn't that good and got his shot before he was perceived to be ready or pay his dues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Booking-wise Summerslam shits on TakeOver. Didn't think Vince would job Cena. Fucking insane. Overall show; they're about equal so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Sooo was that a heel turn?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So are we still mad that this was placed after the championship match despite the fact it was a segment and not a match?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Main event should be a match on who will pass the wellness policy


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Brock in an interview.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

These beeps are so out of sync


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Dont care about this match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Slightly hoping for Burn in My light


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no you're not. You're jizzing over Cena vs AJ and counting that as all of summerslam
> 
> 
> You let your Cena fanboyism show up a lot whenever you talk about PPVs or feuds.
> ...


No im counting the women's match, Finn/Rollins (which was great) and Sheamus/Cesaro as all of summerslam

it has nothing to do with favoritism and every thing with actual math quality


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

For the record i'm only here for the f5 to rko counter. if that's not here that's an automatic 2 stars deducted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

All the bleeps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

HOLY SHIT THAT POSTER!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Odds on Goldberg Appearing?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Finn primed to be the literal only face to take a match tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> No im counting the women's match, Finn/Rollins (which was great) and Sheamus/Cesaro as all of summerslam
> 
> it has nothing to do with favoritism and every thing with actual math quality


Finn vs rollins wasn't great. It was decent. 

Shame us vs Cesaro was decent too.

Well your match quality and mine differ.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

THE FUCKING "GOT JUICED" SIGN!
THE FUK--
THE FUCKING--!
FUCK!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Slightly hoping for Burn in My light



Doesn't work really outside of his initial post Evolution face run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

well here's Blandy Boreton


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Balor is in a good position. If people hate him, Vince wont think twice about turning him heel(Club are conveniently in the same brand too). It's a win-win unlike the Roman situation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Finn vs rollins wasn't great. It was decent.
> 
> Shame us vs Cesaro was decent too.
> 
> Well your match quality and mine differ.


the difference is im not being a dick about it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Doesn't work really outside of his initial post Evolution face run.


Again legend killer vs the biggest legend in the company? 

HOW DOESN'T IT WORK?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm watching for Goldberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> the difference is im not being a dick about it



You kinda are. You're acting like your own rating is far superior.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Going to be hard for Brock to take Orton to suplex city with all that baby oil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Legend said:


> Odds on Goldberg Appearing?


Pretty good since this is the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> THE FUCKING "GOT JUICED" SIGN!
> THE FUK--
> THE FUCKING--!
> FUCK!



Got Juice?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You kinda are. You're acting like your own rating is far superior.


Of course i am it's my opinion, your being confrontational thogh.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Again legend killer vs the biggest legend in the company?
> 
> HOW DOESN'T IT WORK?



Because the lyrics clearly are supposed to be how Triple H and Evolution betrayed him.  Listen to the first few lines again


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Balor is in a good position. If people hate him, Vince wont think twice about turning him heel(Club are conveniently in the same brand too). It's a win-win unlike the Roman situation.



Think what it does for Nakamura and Joe too.

Joe is the only man to beat the Demon King. Nakamura beat regular Finn whose only lost to Owens, I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Loser gets a 30 day suspension. leggo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Slightly hoping for Burn in My light


That songis gone forever since Orton himself hates Mercy Drive.

That's the reason he has the current Voices theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Crowd rather see suplex city than Viperville


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Broken Savagery.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Think what it does for Nakamura and Joe too.
> 
> Joe is the only man to beat the Demon King. Nakamura beat regular Finn whose only lost to Owens, I think.



The triple h bois are good to go.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Memeplex city

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

Mauro going to count up all the suplex city germans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Because the lyrics clearly are supposed to be how Triple H and Evolution betrayed him.  Listen to the first few lines again



I think I will


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

If Orton spends the match actually getting fair offense on Bork, I'm gonna laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> That songis gone forever since Orton himself hates Mercy Drive.
> 
> That's the reason he has the current Voices theme.



Randy has shit tastes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

BROKEN Matt Hardy "deleting" John Cena could potentially be the GOAT wrestling feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Randy has shit tastes


aren't his tattoos alone proof of that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Of course i am it's my opinion, your being confrontational thogh.



I  am?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Lesnar will dominate for most of the match as always. I just hope Randy gets a sick RKO in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> BROKEN Matt Hardy "deleting" John Cena could potentially be the GOAT wrestling feud.



I hope he also deletes that god awful Miz vs Ziggler fight


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

God i hate how Brock can be slopy as fuck and face no reprecusions


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

Mauro and Corey so good together


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

JESUS, Orton's back during that table spot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd rather see suplex city than Viperville


You rather see Dean as champ than anyone else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> God i hate how Brock can be slopy as fuck and face no reprecusions



Vince is his bitch. Tell me else can say "fuck" and "shit" during interviews, even when bleeped.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

#RKOUTTAKNOWHERE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

And Orton slapped his dick all over Miz's forehead.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Actually put him _through_ the table this time, fuck, Brock.

EDIT*
Or take an RKO, that's cool too.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

No table is safe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You rather see Dean as champ than anyone else



Not babyface Dean


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Table no break.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Tfw orton is in a handicap match against the bork and the table


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Tables no sell are 90's Warrior and Taker tier


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Randy's actually going to need the Punt to win this


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Dammit I wanted a punt


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Brock is going to make Orton RKO seem so nerfed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tables no sell are 90's Warrior and Taker tier



This always happens with Randy.
I think there's some heat between Orton and the tables backstage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

I see blood


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

THE CRIMSON MAAAASK


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

ALL THAT BLOOD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Oh wow that is brutal.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

How many sponsors are rage calling Vince right now?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

every Brock match has blood lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Save us Goldberg


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

Brock beat the fuck out of him..


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Lesnar has murdered Orton


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Fuck the PG raiting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

I can live with this finish . Damn


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Holy shit!
That's Eddie Guerrero tier.

They're gonna have to pause the match for like, 5 minutes to get rid of it all.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

GOLDBERG WHERE ARE YOU


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

This is like the Bear scene from the Revenant


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Orton went to the wrong hood in Suplex City, stay in the suburbs !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah nobody's ever gonna beat Brock now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT? 

A TKO? Since when did WWE do those!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

NO SHANE NO!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Shane-o looking after his talent 

yoooo. wtf


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

It would seem that Brock's meme reigns supreme.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

All that ketchup on Shane's new jacket


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

NO GOLDBERG!?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?
> 
> A TKO? Since when did WWE do those!?


Always There just really rare

Like getting Dqed for breaking up a pin in a tag match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?
> 
> A TKO? Since when did WWE do those!?



Since B0rk's dick got shoved up Vince's anus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It would seem that Brock's meme reigns supreme.



but he stopped suplex city and became blood shower city 

how will the Orton fangirls cope with this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

What the hell are they trying to get over? I really doubt Goldberg is really going to show up. It'd be cool but yea.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?
> 
> A TKO? Since when did WWE do those!?


Brock wrestle by WWE+UFC rules bar the wellness policy of course


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Randall got killed. 

So good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NO GOLDBERG!?



He had knee surgery so nope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Two pissy finishes to end the show. Good job.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Another shitty one-sided Jimmy Johns match?

Must be Sunday.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

I've never seen someone get fucked up like that in the ring. He literally crashed his elbow into this man's head over and over again. Felt so fucking bad. He was hammer fisting, too. My god.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

lol so short that match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

WWE needs Matt Riddle real bad.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Won't lie, this just felt like a longer version of what we just had with reigns/rusev

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Man I at least wanted to see a fucking F5-RKO counter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

So. Adam Cole is RoH World champion again. I know it's two days late.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

so Finn and Ambrose are the only two babyfaces to win tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man I at least wanted to see a fucking F5-RKO counter.



Lazy Brock is lazy


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man I at least wanted to see a fucking F5-RKO counter.



As awesome as it would be it wouldn't beat the Chokeslam into RKO


----------



## Kenju (Aug 21, 2016)

THE KINGPIN
Retains the title

what the fuck with Lesnar tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Only Father Time can beat Brock Lesnar but I think even him would get taken to Suplex city


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

Takeover was better hands down than that 6 hour shitfest


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?
> 
> A TKO? Since when did WWE do those!?



They do them every once in a while. 

The first match with Edge/Lita vs Matt Hardy.

One PPV match HBk vs Y2J with Jericho constantly punching Shawn in his bloody eye.

And the NXT title match between Steen and Generico with Steen constantly  powerbombing Generico until he was unconscious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Hmm...I missed Cena and Styles unfortunately. I'd say the matches were OK save for the last two. Which is not good for the PPV overall. It went on too long, IMO. The matches were all out of whack. Balor vs. Rollins should have main evented or Ambrose vs. Ziggler. Six-woman tag team match was hmm...it fell apart kinda near the midway point?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2016)

So is this to get Brock over as a heel for Raw now and write him off until you need him to bump up the PPV after Night of Champions?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Yooooo Foley daughter could get D all up in the guts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

I guess WWE believes the heels to be the new babyfaces


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> As awesome as it would be it wouldn't beat the Chokeslam into RKO


Air Bourne into RKO is still GOAT counter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So is this to get Brock over as a heel for Raw now and write him off until you need him to bump up the PPV after Night of Champions?



He's probably not gonna wrestle for a while. He really wants that Goldberg match.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

As much as i think brock has been built up to danm strong that was a great ending.

The fact that no one of value was sacrificed for it helps


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

apparently "We Want Refunds" chant broke out


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2016)

They need to get Lesnar under control.

He should get a fine for all the unnecessary damage. No one man is bigger than the WWE.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So. Adam Cole is RoH World champion again. I know it's two days late.



I wanted Lethal to tie Samoa Joe's reign so bad. 

But my boy Cole is champion again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

what do people think that was a shoot?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> They need to get Lesnar under control.
> 
> He should get a fine for all the unnecessary damage. No one man is bigger than the WWE.


The Rock is


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2016)

What a great PPV.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 21, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> They need to get Lesnar under control.
> 
> He should get a fine for all the unnecessary damage. No one man is bigger than the WWE.



That was brutal, but I'd say they need that kind of star more than ever. A star that is bigger than the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Brock wrestle by WWE+UFC rules bar the wellness policy of course


whos the chick in your set??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

people calling the new Universal belt , the women's division belt


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2016)

also Lesnar's elbow did connect with Randy's head for real though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man I at least wanted to see a fucking F5-RKO counter.



There are no counters
Only suplexes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> They do them every once in a while.
> 
> The first match with Edge/Lita vs Matt Hardy.
> 
> ...



TKO is a stupid decision considering the company's history. Hate it every time it happens.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There are no counters
> Only suplexes.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 21, 2016)

As far as the debate goes. Takeover blew this PPV out the water. Takeover was better put together and had complete matches. More than I can say for this Summerslam and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Finn and Ambrose are the only two babyfaces to win tonight.



*Choose your character!!*
-Ambrose <--
-Face



Zen-aku said:


> what do people think that was a shoot?



Fans aren't use to blood anymore.


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2016)

Noelle is bae


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm with khris. should've had the belts co-main event, especially if this was going to be the ending to bork/orton


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2016)

noelle foley dating a midget shorter than her smh

not sure if that is worse or Sasha Banks just marrying a tiny indonesian scrub


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Good thing Foley sperm survived that hell in the cell crash.

Ugly people make the most beautiful offspring


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> The Rock is



....oops forgot about him 



Seto Kaiba said:


> That was brutal, but I'd say they need that kind of star more than ever. A star that is bigger than the company.



Oh, for sure. I was just kidding, that's what I imagine Stephanie is going to say on Raw about it like they always do when Brock does something brutal.

Brock's newest TKO victory sets up the highly anticipated McGregor vs Lesnar open weight joint UFC-WWE event.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> whos the chick in your set??


Victoria Nguyen

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also Lesnar's elbow did connect with Randy's head for real though.


Randy clearly bladed after that though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

ted. said:


> I'm with khris. should've had the belts co-main event, especially if this was going to be the ending to bork/orton



Now we get to talk about how huge B0rk's dick is for the rest of the night.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> TKO is a stupid decision considering the company's history. Hate it every time it happens.



 I like it because it adds realism to a "fake" sport.

Maybe it's the MMA/boxing fan in me.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 21, 2016)

fucking horseshit that this happened to Randy


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Now we get to talk about how huge B0rk's dick is for the rest of the night.


I'd rather think about this instead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Victoria Nguyen


I'd hike up in that booty.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Now we get to talk about how huge B0rk's dick is for the rest of the night.



The only conversation worth having. 



Kenju said:


> fucking horseshit that this happened to Randy




Honestly, as clear as my feelings are to the finish, if something like this were to happen to anyone, it might as well've been Randy.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2016)

but yeah that ppv succed hard outside of AJ/Cena. Very disappointing. They phoned it in on the matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> fucking horseshit that this happened to Randy



Good boy B0rk. Now go sit on your ass till Mania so you could come back and fuck another one of our talents.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Everything must take its proper place!
> Everything must maintain natural order
> *incoherent German gibberish*


You damn right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 21, 2016)

/Blood


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Trash summerslam


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> /Blood
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Lets out the deepest, longest, most guttural and exasperated groan*

fuck this, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Well Brock just changed Orton mind of joining the UFC


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well Brock just chained Orton mind of joining the UFC



changed*.
You spell like Brock works...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

That's either the worst bladejob in history or B0rk can get fucked for stiffing this hard.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2016)

That was a Goat Summer slam Imo

Cena/AJ
Finn/Seth
Sasha/Charlootte were all great

Dean tried his hardest with dolph

and the main event left an impression


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn majority casuals hate Finn too am I the only one seeing this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2016)

–  that Samoa Joe’s jaw is not believed to have been legitimately injured during his match at Takeover last night and was just part of setting up the match’s finish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> changed*.
> You spell like Brock works...


Autocorrect but good looking out


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 21, 2016)

PWI should report on why the fuck Seth gets shitted on so much


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I want to talk about how powerful it was when cena was just staring at styles struggle up to his feet knowing he bet all of his chips in the super aa putting him away and it didn't stick. it was a compelling image to see that and cena actually portrayed weakness. 10+ years in the business and he runs into the one man _(brock doesn't count)_ where he's at a legit lost over how he can put him away and was more or less looking at himself through the lens of past opponents who couldn't keep him down _(somethhing i alluded to in with my joke about styles kicking out at 2!)_. where he's having a crisis of confidence and starts to believe what turns out to be true by the time the bell rings. styles is flat out better than him

and with the way he just solemnly puts his "Never Give Up" band on the ground it's looking to be one of the few moments where cena will actually sell a big lost and not just act like everything is all hunky dory


that's what I'd rather come out of this ppv with tbh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2016)

This Summerslam was decent overall but Takeover still won.

And lol at people in here crying that Brock was stiff against Orton.

I didn't know we were watching ballet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> This Summerslam was decent overall but Takeover still won.
> 
> And lol at people in here crying that Brock was stiff against Orton.
> 
> I didn't know we were watching ballet.




The entire population says

"We want attitude era back... TV 14 blood and sex"

"Wow lesnar went to far"

Wrestling fans in a nut shell


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> This Summerslam was decent overall but Takeover still won.
> 
> And lol at people in here crying that Brock was stiff against Orton.
> 
> I didn't know we were watching ballet.



Get that UFC bullshit out of here


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> I want to talk about how powerful it was when cena was just staring at styles struggle up to his feet knowing he bet all of his chips in the super aa putting him away and it didn't stick. it was a compelling image to see that and cena actually portrayed weakness. 10+ years in the business and he runs into the one man _(brock doesn't count)_ where he's at a legit lost over how he can put him away and was more or less looking at himself through the lens of past opponents who couldn't keep him down _(somethhing i alluded to in with my joke about styles kicking out at 2!)_. where he's having a crisis of confidence and starts to believe what turns out to be true by the time the bell rings. styles is flat out better than him
> 
> and with the way he just solemnly puts his "Never Give Up" band on the ground it's looking to be one of the few moments where cena will actually sell a big lost and not just act like everything is all hunky dory
> 
> ...




Seeing that match was amazing

I got a feeling he's just gonna get it back at backlash tho


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The entire population says
> 
> "We want attitude era back... TV 14 blood and sex"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman stayed true to his word. This Sunday we will see the Conqueror the beast incarnate Brock Lesnar massacre Randy Orton. Thats not false advertisement. Unlike Roman ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) boy Reigns match


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Those stupid little jimmies doesnt deserve to see RKO nor Lesnar, they can unsubscribe the Network nobody cares. 

What are they??? 12 years old in a body of a 30yrs old?? Crying over a blade job? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Get that UFC bullshit out of here



You mean real fighting instead of that BS Dean Ambrose's sloppy ass does in the ring


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You mean real fighting instead of that BS Dean Ambrose's sloppy ass does in the ring



Most important thing is to protect these guys. Im sure Orton will be fine but its still stupid 
And Attitude era was garbage


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

All those fucking jimmies.

No wonder people saying society getting soft.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Why dont you shut up? Do you own this forums son???


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Exactly


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> All those fucking jimmies.
> 
> No wonder people saying society getting soft.


I don't know how those same people can watch Nate vs Connor but then be offended by orton vs lesnar


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seeing that match was amazing
> 
> I got a feeling he's just gonna get it back at backlash tho


Probably will, and at that point i wouldn't mind. it's just he didn't need to win tonight. has to be put over that his time isn't now and he isn't the face that runs the place.  it's a new era and all that jazz

and in this case he got beat by someone who's been involved in the wrestling scene just as long, if not a little longer


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Most important thing is to protect these guys.
> And Attitude era was garbage



Attitude Era was the most profitable era in WWE history.
Highest ratings in WWE history.
Biggest stars in WWE history.

All facts


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Attitude Era was the most profitable era in WWE history.
> Highest ratings in WWE history.
> Biggest stars in WWE history.
> 
> All facts



No doubt about that. 
But doesnt mean that it's excluded from being garbo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know how those same people can watch Nate vs Connor but then be offended by orton vs lesnar



Those poeple don't watch MMA.

They wear skinny jeans and wear their girlfriends clothes in public.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Now theres one less Cena in the world and its gonna be fine. Out of all the wrestlers in the world, we're just relieved that you lost tonight. In your life where everything was handed to you, something finally went wrong. Now there's one less Cena, one less Cena in the world toniiiight


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

People legit hate Brock and Charlotte with a passion and it hit me thats what a heel is all about.

Rare nowadays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Tumblr deserves to be nuked. Not saying there aren't similar reactions on other sites. But man fuck Tumblr.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

All those little jimmies who cried over a blade job is either a fuck boi or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> All those little jimmies who cried over a blade job is either a fuck boi or a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


I actually agree

Can't say fuck pg era then get defensive when it's non pg


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

The only downside of all of that is I totally see them suspending Brock storyline wise


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

I was so disappointed in Dolph/Ambrose. All this talk they had Dolph do and he was just Dean's plaything. Pitiful.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman said it a dozen of times during his promo last Raw. It will be a massacre. That was the flow of the match as advertised. This is actually light, Brock never used a steel chair nor put Orton through a table. If Brock wanted to kill Orton, theres a lot of other ways to do so in the ring. Stiff punches and elbows wont be enough unless they allowed Brock to wallow at Orton for half an hour or so. 

Fuck those little jimmies. Damn this world is full of idiots


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman look legit shooked tho lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are the ones who were caught by the camera crying on live TV after Cena lost and after Orton got the shit beaten out of him


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Orton was literally asking for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Im hearing cena gone for awhile
Lesnar gonna be suspended kayfabe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Randall shouldn't have sandbagged on those suplexes man. Hardcore Holly will tell you what happens when you sandbag Brock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Orton was literally asking for it


Funny thing is Brock could have said the same thing to Orton


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2016)

Some quick 'n dirty thoughts:

- Solid opener. Not a big fan of Enzo and Cass jobbing since they really need to start being built up for when Anderson and Gallows beat New Day. Jericho's Eddy tribute was fucking hilarious.

- Sasha and Charlotte did damn good work to suck the crowd back in after all the botches in the beginning. Sasha's a fucking trooper for finishing that match after how bad that fall looked. I like Charlotte, but don't be shocked to see Nia Jax steamroll her to win the belt(pending on how bad Sasha got hurt, obviously) because it was her fault Sasha got hurt in the first place and the WWE doesn't like when stuff like that happens.

- IC Title match was pretty heatless. Crews has no personality and just does moves to do moves. He really needed to stay down in NXT.

- Cena/AJ was easily the MOTN. Got way too indy-riffic halfway though, but then they slowed down for the last part of the match and it was golden.

- New Day/Gallows & Anderson was there. Only thing I can remember outside of Big E's return was Kofi dive to the outside just because he posed while doing it, lol.

- WWE Title match was fuckin' AWFUL. Neither Dean or Ziggler have offense that's worth a shit, so asking Dean to be the dominant champion is pretty much insanity. The Dean Ambrose Experiment should pretty much be over now. AJ's going to drag a good match out of Dean at Backlash while taking the title from him and Dean will slink on back to the midcard where he truly belongs.

- SD women's tag was what it was. Nikki Bella looked good for the scant amount of time when she was in there, so that's a plus. Nattie and Carmella are terrible with timing, so naturally they were in there the most. Naomi's new gimmick is just the goddamn Funkadactyls all over again only with a terrible neon catastrophe full-body suit thrown in. Who's bright idea was this? At least she didn't do the job. 

- Should've known bad things were in store when the Universal Title was just the WWE Title with a red strap(note: I like the colored strap, just not retreading the same goddamn design). This match was so dull and boring. Seth has the same problem that Dean has in that he should never be working as the guy who controls the vast majority of the match. Throw in Finn, who's basically flea market-Rollins with even less offense and this was a truly painful 20 minutes. They're gonna have a re-match at the RAW PPV and it's going to woeful yet again. 

- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, FUCK YOU, WWE. Bloat the hell out of this show and then don't even give us the only other match besides the Women's Title and Cena/AJ that had the potential be great? 

- Remember when I said that Brock is detrimental to the product before the show started? YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2016)

TIME FOR HARD-HITTING PURORESU STYLE WWE YEAH!!!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Ive been saying brock is shit for years, but nobody listened.

This was the first time brock's entertained me since his match with punk, so i'm content to sit back and be smug


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I remembered there was someone worse than Thor in here


Have your mom write a mean letter about it and forward it to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Orton had that weak ass face gimmick on him. Do you really think he stood a chance??


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> How is Brock is detrimental?.



He's not.

Brock is still over as fuck getting monster pops.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2016)

Getting pops doesn't matter when you can't draw shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

If only Brock have someone legit to fued with him. Kurt Angle save us


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Soooo, what do you guys think Cena will say tomorrow and no sell his L to AJ Styles? Is he going to give us that shitty square faced smirk again and come up with an excuse like a broken rib or shoulder or something??


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Getting pops doesn't matter when you can't draw shit.



Leave Randy Orton out of this.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lmfao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You mean real fighting instead of that BS Dean Ambrose's sloppy ass does in the ring


Harsh dude


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Every time Dean does that shit where he runs to rope and slig shot himself back at his opponents I just wish he just fucking trips.

One of the most stupid counters out there.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What was a stomp match 13 years ago is now a largely anticapated match up. Who would have thought?



Edit: what was a stomp match 13 years ago is still a stomp match now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

I liked Brock going mega heel as much as now there is no face to stand up to him


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I liked Brock going mega heel as much as now there is no face to stand up to him



I just really hope that Brock being this unstoppable force will be productive in pushing someone at some point. 

Not just Brock coming in once every blue moon to suplex city an other hopeless cause.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I just really hope that Brock being this unstoppable force will be productive in pushing someone at some point.
> 
> Not just Brock coming in once every blue moon to suplex city an other hopeless cause.



Triple H holds a victory over B0rk


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Orton was literally asking for it




But yeah if it had to be anyone its good ol randell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ Styles, Joe or Finn Balor can slay the Beast. I'll add Nakamura and Roode too if they get called into the main roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

You guys get that UFC has weight classes and generally the guys who fight are in the neighborhood of each other physically after training for 3-4 months for a specific opponent. You can understand why what Brock did is entirely different then Diaz-Conor, right? Like he's got atleast 30-40 pounds on Orton and started banging on him like a bongo in a work.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> There's a reason I don't watch UFC yet tune in every week to watch wrestling.



Because Real fighting is too much for you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Bret gonna get in that ass again if this is true.


*New WWE Universal champion Finn Balor was injured during his Summerslam match against Seth Rollins, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

Sources indicate that Balor was sporting his right arm in a sling following the PPV. There is concern the injury is serious and could require surgery.

In watching back the bout, Balor was grabbing briefly at his right shoulder after being nailed with a small package driver and did not raise the arm (which was holding the Universal championship) after the match.

We are told Balor will be getting examined tomorrow and once WWE has a determination on exactly how serious the injury is, they will go from there. More as we get it.

Balor is slated to appear on Good Morning America tomorrow at 8 AM Eastern.

*


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

And I hear saasha been removed from upcoming dates

Don't know if injuried or suspended


----------



## Yahiko (Aug 22, 2016)

I am tired of seeing brock lesnar ending up undefeated in every single match. How long is wwe going to keep up with this shit. Back then there were so many wrestlers who beat brock lesnar like Kurt Angle, Goldberg even that Eddie Guerrero who was like 5'8 beat him


Triple H has also beat him few years ago but hes the boss of the company so this victory was expected but i want to see Brock Lesnar lose against someone from the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah I said a long ass time ago in this thread Brock and thisnsuplex city/dominance is just killing all the fun out and someone tried to correct me on it. 

Now here we are here. A majority of the world is tired of this same old shit. However when he finally loses the crowd will go nuts... Well should... Knowing wwe the one to beat him is Goldberg or Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Because you said the suplex city booking was never good and that's just not right, I mean the only times it's really been terrible is the house show matches. The Taker matches were all good and the Roman match was really good too. There aren't a lot of big matches suplex city had fucked up. They're independent events. Sucking today doesn't mean it sucked the entire time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because you said the suplex city booking was never good and that's just not right, I mean the only times it's really been terrible is the house show matches. The Taker matches were all good and the Roman match was really good too. There aren't a lot of big matches suplex city had fucked up. They're independent events. Sucking today doesn't mean it sucked the entire time.




Brock vs Seth was trash.
Brock vs dean was trash.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2016)

Brock booked being this strong is a good thing, it makes his actual defeat mean something. The streak was pretty much the most valuable thing in the company and Brock is the one who ended it, having him lose only undermines the accomplishment.

WWE needs to find the right person to give the rub to, preferable someone young and wouldn't seem that odd to beat Brock. I think Bray would be perfect for this, 29 years old, is a bigger guy, likely to be the guy who fills the undertakers shoes as the creepy guy. Give him the Bork victory and cement Bray as the next phenom.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Brock booked being this strong is a good thing, it makes his actual defeat mean something. The streak was pretty much the most valuable thing in the company and Brock is the one who ended it, having him lose only undermines the accomplishment.
> 
> WWE needs to find the right person to give the rub to, preferable someone young and wouldn't seem that odd to beat Brock. I think Bray would be perfect for this, 29 years old, is a bigger guy, likely to be the guy who fills the undertakers shoes as the creepy guy. Give him the Bork victory and cement Bray as the next phenom.




But it won't be bray and it won't be anyone who needs it because wwe gonna wwe and give it to Goldberg or roman.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't think Goldberg will get the rub, the guy at best has 1 or 2 matches left in the company. If Goldberg does comeback, its so Lesnar ends up beating him making him look even stronger. Roman wouldn't be the worst choice, he is still pretty young at 31 and body size he matches up with Bork pretty well. I know people don't like Roman, but the guy gets a reaction every time he is out, so there is still a lot of money to invest in roman as a top guy.

Romans issue is he needs to stop playing the John Cena style baby face, make him heelish or go full on heel. I think Roman getting the 2003 rock treatment where he just shittalks the fans will be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Don't think Goldberg will get the rub, the guy at best has 1 or 2 matches left in the company. If Goldberg does comeback, its so Lesnar ends up beating him making him look even stronger. Roman wouldn't be the worst choice, he is still pretty young at 31 and body size he matches up with Bork pretty well. I know people don't like Roman, but the guy gets a reaction every time he is out, so there is still a lot of money to invest in roman as a top guy.
> 
> Romans issue is he needs to stop playing the John Cena style baby face, make him heelish or go full on heel. I think Roman getting the 2003 rock treatment where he just shittalks the fans will be great.




You say Goldberg only has a few matches in him.

But last time I check the only L's Brock has recently are from cena, hhh, and a very old taker.

Its a broken record in wwe.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Triple H holds a victory over B0rk


I wonder how much steph has to beg to daddy for Triple H to win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

That shit about Finn being hurt might be true I seen on good morning america he didn't have the title around his shoulder at all


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Brock vs Seth was trash.
> Brock vs dean was trash.



Yeah but the Cena match and triple threat match were WWE moty caliber outings especially the triple threats. The matches those spun out of are all good matches.

And the two matches you named aren't even dud matches. I'm not a fan of either match but respected reviewers have at least the Dean match at a 3.

You can get into whatever granular aspect you want but the fact is that the booking has been more good than bad.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Just finished summerslam in its entirety, overall it wasn't half bad.

6/10

What y'alls top 3 matches of the event? Mine are:
1. Cena vs AJ
2. Seth vs Finn
3. Dean vs Dolph


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2016)

Goldberg will just promote 2k17 and wants nothing to do with Lesnar


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but the Cena match and triple threat match were WWE moty caliber outings especially the triple threats. The matches those spun out of are all good matches.
> 
> And the two matches you named aren't even dud matches. I'm not a fan of either match but respected reviewers have at least the Dean match at a 3.
> 
> You can get into whatever granular aspect you want but the fact is that the booking has been more good than bad.



Cena got dominated that match
And the triple threat was before the official suplex city thing even started considering Brock said suplex city bitch at that mania.

Fuck the reviewers shit was pure trash.
He's not being booked bad but when he wrestles like 5 times a year and only on ppvs and all he ever does on regular shows is have heyman talk for him people are gonna resent brock.. Booked good or not. Especially since the last few matches have been dominance if you aren't the undertaker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena got dominated that match
> And the triple threat was before the official suplex city thing even started considering Brock said suplex city bitch at that mania.
> 
> Fuck the reviewers shit was pure trash.
> He's not being booked bad but when he wrestles like 5 times a year and only on ppvs and all he ever does on regular shows is have heyman talk for him people are gonna resent brock.. Booked good or not. Especially since the last few matches have been dominance if you aren't the undertaker.



Ok we've been through this before, that Summerslam match is the clear beginning of the suplex city booking. Yeah he didn't utter the phrase but theres a clear difference in the character and match style from that moment on.

People love the fact he destroyed Cena like that and it was lauded as one of the best booking decisions the WWE had made in awhile. Uproxx, 411 mania, Meltzer, Alvarez, VoW, pretty much everyone loved the fact he wrecked Super Cena and got repositioned as a strong character after the start of his run had been pretty lackluster. 

You don't really understand what a below expectation match and terrible match is then. The two bleed out into each other but there's a separation.  And again there are matches where this formula works. He's put together good matches before which is the point. It's completely valid to say it's stale today especially after last night but it's stupid to pretend like it never worked. This is just WWE wringing out every red cent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Just finished summerslam in its entirety, overall it wasn't half bad.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...



I'd put Sasha/Charlotte at 3. In a vacuum I don't mind the ending of Brock/Orton, I mind it because the US title match was a shitty exercise in let's make Roman strong but not take the belt off of Rusev.

I'd say 6/10 for me as well. With Takeover being a 7/10.

Dean can say what he wants but he has a bias against the main roster stuff. Takeover last year was an easy 9-10/10 last year, this was far below the bar. It was the most WWE any Takeover has been which isn't a bad thing but let's not pretend like the work was the G1 semi-final by comparison.

Still both shows were better than Death By Dishonor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok we've been through this before, that Summerslam match is the clear beginning of the suplex city booking. Yeah he didn't utter the phrase but theres a clear difference in the character and match style from that moment on.
> 
> People love the fact he destroyed Cena like that and it was lauded as one of the best booking decisions the WWE had made in awhile. Uproxx, 411 mania, Meltzer, Alvarez, VoW, pretty much everyone loved the fact he wrecked Super Cena and got repositioned as a strong character after the start of his run had been pretty lackluster.
> 
> You don't really understand what a below expectation match and terrible match is then. The two bleed out into each other but there's a separation.  And again there are matches where this formula works. He's put together good matches before which is the point. It's completely valid to say it's stale today especially after last night but it's stupid to pretend like it never worked. This is just WWE wringing out every red cent.





Dean vs Brock trash
Seth vs Brock trash

There is nothing u can say to convince me other wise


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Rewatching styles vs cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean vs Brock trash
> Seth vs Brock trash
> 
> There is nothing u can say to convince me other wise



That's the problem though do you actually know how to judge match quality or do you just say well I'm not feeling this so there's no way it can be good. I'm not trying to convince you otherwise I'm pointing out the obvious flaw in the entirety of what you're saying, you're harping on this one detail.

Mind you I think both matches are two star affairs, but again you're focusing on something that's not the point which is again that Brock has had plenty of good matches with the suplex city booking. 

12 matches since Summerslam. 2 bad televised house shows. Seth/Dean matches. 

Every other match is pretty much 3 stars with the Dean match being a 3.25 if you're a Meltzertard. 

So again it works far more than it fails. It's 61.5% guaranteed to get you a three star match if you're conservative.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'd put Sasha/Charlotte at 3. In a vacuum I don't mind the ending of Brock/Orton, I mind it because the US title match was a shitty exercise in let's make Roman strong but not take the belt off of Rusev.
> 
> I'd say 6/10 for me as well. With Takeover being a 7/10.
> 
> ...



I didn't mind how Brock vs Orton ended, it was the only gripping moment of the match. It's just it was inconsistent at the start.

I liked Dean vs Dolph mainly because the promos made me care for the outcome, but the fight should have been more gritty and emotional, which was what I felt the card as a whole needed. Besides Cena vs AJ the chemistry in the ring was lacking in passion.

I wonder if the match being downgraded was punishment for what Dean said in that interview


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

Word is that Sasha is dealing with some injuries as the reason for the time off. EY singed with WWE


Larcher said:


> Just finished summerslam in its entirety, overall it wasn't half bad.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...



Dean/Dolph put on some damn good stuff in that match but the crowd was not buying it...
I didn't realize how much Dean really needed to turn heel after the stuff he showed last night


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2016)

I finally got around to seeing that interview Dean had with Austin. Dean seemed high as fuck.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

He's always like that


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

When Stone Cold asks about your rough childhood, ask about his rough marriage.

Shit would have really kicked off then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I need to rewatch Styles v Cena but I'd say that Styles v Cena was easily the 2nd best match I've seen this weekend.

Crazy weekend of wrestling. I got to watch the Naito/Omega match with some people from the forum and it's crazy to watch Naito/Omega on Friday and Saturday then watch Cena/Styles.



Larcher said:


> I didn't mind how Brock vs Orton ended, it was the only gripping moment of the match. It's just it was inconsistent at the start.
> 
> I liked Dean vs Dolph mainly because the promos made me care for the outcome, but the fight should have been more gritty and emotional, which was what I felt the card as a whole needed. Besides Cena vs AJ the chemistry in the ring was lacking in passion.
> 
> I wonder if the match being downgraded was punishment for what Dean said in that interview



It's complex and I'm not articulating my feelings well here but I think that the WWE has waited so long for the right guy to get the Brock rub that they've really fucked themselves. Like they want the next dude that beats Brock to carry the company for 10 years and it's just such a stupid thing.

I agree with this but I hated the way the match was booked. I think the match should have gotten more of a heel turn. It did nothing. Ambrose is their top drawing non-Cena babyface, he should be the face in peril. They should have added a stipulation and let Dolph kill him for 10 minutes straight getting over the fact Ambrose won't quit because it's his title. Which is shitty because they're going Gollum with him. 

No double turn, just give AJ the belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's the problem though do you actually know how to judge match quality or do you just say well I'm not feeling this so there's no way it can be good. I'm not trying to convince you otherwise I'm pointing out the obvious flaw in the entirety of what you're saying, you're harping on this one detail.
> 
> Mind you I think both matches are two star affairs, but again you're focusing on something that's not the point which is again that Brock has had plenty of good matches with the suplex city booking.
> 
> ...


You're trying to discredit me because I'm not some reviewer or well established name in the wrestling world as if their opinion matters more than a vast majority of people who felt those matches were trash and underwhelmed. Those matches didn't even feel like a 3.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You're trying to discredit me because I'm not some reviewer or well established name in the wrestling world as if their opinion matters more than a vast majority of people who felt those matches were trash and underwhelmed. Those matches didn't even feel like a 3.



You're talking to the wrong guy if you think he has a high regard for Meltzer


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> You're talking to the wrong guy if you think he has a high regard for Meltzer


He keeps using him a as a example


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel the same way about Brocks booking. They're waiting for the perfect star to overcome Brock, but it may never happen. I think the best choice would be a similar powerhouse type wrestler to Beat Lesnar. Already, there's some options for that, but are they the right choice?

I hope it don't end with WWE shooting themselves in the foot, where Brock will go off before he can be surpassed. Knowing him I wouldn't be shocked if he'd do it deliberately for that reason.

Dolph's heel transition was perfectly built up well in a way that he'd simply go crazy at endurant Dean was.

 It would have tied the storyline up well with Dean winning, getting behind the mic and bringing up how Dolph proved he cares too much and won't be a champion because of it. 

*mic drop*


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

It's pretty fucked up the little amount of offense Orton got in. Even Dean got in more than that in his match


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

It's also how his offense was mainly that RKO through the announce table. Matches feel way more organic when major offense is built up by minor offense which the match had nearly none of.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He keeps using him a as a example



He's one of the examples I brought up and I bring it up because you seem to have a mindset that's more about a personal preference as opposed to trying to give an objective opinion. I mean the statement is that the suplex city gimmick is bad booking and I'm simply using examples of how that's incredibly flawed and a heavy use of recency bias. Which is why I asked if you knew the difference between a bad match and one that falls below expectations and had the ability to seperate it. This is similar to the conversation me and ted had about Ziggler/Ambrose, how it was a paint by the numbers 3 star match that you want to take a quarter star from for being paint by the numbers. That's an acknowledgement of the match falling below an expectation and dinging it for that.

And Meltzer is usually in the neighborhood, that's the point of the star ratings as an example, to show an in the neighborhood representation from a reputed source. I've said it a million times it's not gospel, he's not even my preferred reviewer. 



Larcher said:


> I feel the same way about Brocks booking. They're waiting for the perfect star to overcome Brock, but it may never happen. I think the best choice would be a similar powerhouse type wrestler to Beat Lesnar. Already, there's some options for that, but are they the right choice?
> 
> I hope it don't end with WWE shooting themselves in the foot, where Brock will go off before he can be surpassed. Knowing him I wouldn't be shocked if he'd do it deliberately for that reason.
> 
> ...



I think Matt Riddle represents the best chance we have at someone topping Brock, the problem is that it's going to take like 2 years and this really is not something that should go another 2 years.

People can say Joe, Nakamura, Owens, or any other dude with an indy or international background but that's not viable either. Like I love all those dudes but I know you can't parlay all the Brock heat into one of those dudes being a shooting star.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> It's pretty fucked up the little amount of offense Orton got in. Even Dean got in more than that in his match





Larcher said:


> It's also how his offense was mainly that RKO through the announce table. Matches feel way more organic when major offense is built up by minor offense which the match had nearly none of.



Idk why they didn't let Orton spam the RKO like 10 times and still get his ass handed to him. Legitimately if we got an RKO counter like we did the German suplex this match would have been a cult classic. Like 7 RKOs and Brock is still standing.

At least then when you completely kill Orton's momentum the crowd would have a good match to remember.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean vs Brock trash
Seth vs Brock trash
Brock vs orton trash


Brock can have trash matches it's okay.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn Bret gonna get in that ass again if this is true.
> 
> 
> *New WWE Universal champion Finn Balor was injured during his Summerslam match against Seth Rollins, PWInsider.com has confirmed.
> ...


Crossfit Jesus can't go a Summerslam without hurting somebody. Guess Bret was right. 



WhatADrag said:


> Dean vs Brock trash
> Seth vs Brock trash
> Brock vs orton trash
> 
> ...


Its the whole Suplex City booking that produces the trash matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean vs Brock trash
> Seth vs Brock trash
> Brock vs orton trash
> 
> ...



13 matches as of last night. 8 good-great matches without a debatable match in Ambrose/Brock counted toward the good ones. One of those matches was the MotY for the WWE.

This isn't that hard of a statement to debunk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

So Finn might be out, Sasha hurt, Eva Del Rio and Paige suspended, brock gonna leave, cena off to film, and orton busted open.


Lmaooooooo


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I didn't mind how Brock vs Orton ended, it was the only gripping moment of the match. It's just it was inconsistent at the start.
> 
> I liked Dean vs Dolph mainly because the promos made me care for the outcome, but the fight should have been more gritty and emotional, which was what I felt the card as a whole needed. Besides Cena vs AJ the chemistry in the ring was lacking in passion.
> 
> I wonder if the match being downgraded was punishment for what Dean said in that interview


I think Dean and Ziggles probably had time taken away from the match due to the massive card. There is also the possibility that these two just don't mesh well together. But the booking of the match contradicted all the build-up they went through to make ol Ziggles look like an opponent for Ambrose. All the mockery Ambrose did to him and then beating him out of nowhere just made Ziggler look like a geek.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Here's what I don't like about the B0rk stuff. It isn't mainly the protection of other wrestlers(still a huge part of it however), it's that just like the Rock he can do whatever the fuck he wants while 99% of the roster are standing there with their dicks in their hands. It's bad enough a part-timer gets fatter cheques, better position in the card, and monstrous booking. But now he can do shit that others would get heat for and at the same time hurt you? That's literally like someone gets to punch you for real and you can't hit back. What's worse is even if you wanted to, no one in their right mind would stiff Lesnar. What if two midcard wrestlers wanted to do the same angle? They'd get fined and doghoused hard. But it's okay for the part-timer? I'd be half okay with it if Orton gets his revenge stiff shot, but I redirect you to the monstrous booking and "I wouldn't stiff Lesnar" mentions above. Such a dumb precedent in the company. It's one thing getting to look stronger than the entire roster in a fake fighting sport, but being allowed to stiff while others are not is whole different discussion.
> 
> To make matters worse; Brock finally loosing will probably be a shitshow of an ordeal. Pissing all over the roster, taker's streak, and the business in general in the process.
> 
> ...




1) First off I know it not fair but in a way Brock deserve it. He is one of their bigger attractions and does get them money. So he will be protected, until the other talents step up or come together as one and show some balls against Vince which they are too pussy to do.

2) The Brock thing is a water drop in a bucket for example during the once in a lifetime match, Shena botch the leg drop on the Rock and I think he tore Rock's quad. then there are several other incidents where botches have broken necks just ask Austin about that. Orton himself concuss several people with the punt hence why its banned now.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

My boy should do this more often



[S-A-F] said:


> I think Dean and Ziggles probably had time taken away from the match due to the massive card. There is also the possibility that these two just don't mesh well together. But the booking of the match contradicted all the build-up they went through to make ol Ziggles look like an opponent for Ambrose. All the mockery Ambrose did to him and then beating him out of nowhere just made Ziggler look like a geek.



The way he pinned him was cold as ice too
loved it


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

It might be helpful to actually see what the injury report is on some of these guys. We're probably getting Bayley to replace Sasha, we got Nikki on Smackdown and she's probably Del Rio level as a draw, If Balor is hurt then you basically have to just Sami Zayn it which is get him enough treatment for one match then shelf him.Though I think that reports like this are often fucked up and everyone wants to print the guy is going to be out so they can look like they have a scoop. 

Meltzer did the same shit with Sasha when she was working house shows and reported her injured, of course he went and turned around saying that she wasn't once everyone cited his report then acted like they were idiots for thinking she was hurt.



[S-A-F] said:


> I think Dean and Ziggles probably had time taken away from the match due to the massive card. There is also the possibility that these two just don't mesh well together. But the booking of the match contradicted all the build-up they went through to make ol Ziggles look like an opponent for Ambrose. All the mockery Ambrose did to him and then beating him out of nowhere just made Ziggler look like a geek.



This is why I said they almost got me to care about Ziggler. This is basically what WWE always does to Ziggler and all the midcard guys on his level. Build him up to look like something then completely chill out their heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It might be helpful to actually see what the injury report is on some of these guys. We're probably getting Bayley to replace Sasha, we got Nikki on Smackdown and she's probably Del Rio level as a draw, If Balor is hurt then you basically have to just Sami Zayn it which is get him enough treatment for one match then shelf him.Though I think that reports like this are often fucked up and everyone wants to print the guy is going to be out so they can look like they have a scoop.
> 
> Meltzer did the same shit with Sasha when she was working house shows and reported her injured, of course he went and turned around saying that she wasn't once everyone cited his report then acted like they were idiots for thinking she was hurt.
> 
> ...




Its easier to believe this time tho.

-seth Rollins
- the way he was holding his title on good morning America
- the fate we always get when something new and great finally happens


AJ gonna win the title and week after be on a bridge that collapses


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

It definitely is but people are acting like he tore his rotator cuff because he's hurt but he could be day to day.

Like this is the same shit that we were doing for the Joe matches, especially when Balor beat him in London and had to get the z-pack like right after the bell. 

I also really have to disagree with the Rollins is a dangerous worker thing. Bret was my favorite wrestler growing up but I think this is the first time you can really put a lot of it on Seth but he's done these moves for years and more often than not the other dude isn't hurt.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk why they didn't let Orton spam the RKO like 10 times and still get his ass handed to him. Legitimately if we got an RKO counter like we did the German suplex this match would have been a cult classic. Like 7 RKOs and Brock is still standing.
> 
> At least then when you completely kill Orton's momentum the crowd would have a good match to remember.



I'm still disappointed Slater didn't interfere for comedic relief. Brock and Orton briefly teaming up to violate Slater would have made the match and it's not like they had anything better to do.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It might be helpful to actually see what the injury report is on some of these guys. We're probably getting Bayley to replace Sasha, we got Nikki on Smackdown and she's probably Del Rio level as a draw, If Balor is hurt then you basically have to just Sami Zayn it which is get him enough treatment for one match then shelf him.Though I think that reports like this are often fucked up and everyone wants to print the guy is going to be out so they can look like they have a scoop.
> 
> Meltzer did the same shit with Sasha when she was working house shows and reported her injured, of course he went and turned around saying that she wasn't once everyone cited his report then acted like they were idiots for thinking she was hurt.
> 
> ...


I was hoping it would be different this time around since it felt like they went the extra mile making him no.1 contender for Summerslam. I guess I'll never learn. I'm never trusting them with a overlooked guy like Ziggler ever again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It definitely is but people are acting like he tore his rotator cuff because he's hurt but he could be day to day.
> 
> Like this is the same shit that we were doing for the Joe matches, especially when Balor beat him in London and had to get the z-pack like right after the bell.
> 
> I also really have to disagree with the Rollins is a dangerous worker thing. Bret was my favorite wrestler growing up but I think this is the first time you can really put a lot of it on Seth but he's done these moves for years and more often than not the other dude isn't hurt.


He sure as hell wasn't executing the curb stomp well if Vince hand to band it and give him the safe Pedigree.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Everyone thinks AJ is Deans next opponent. Anyone else think Dean and Rhino should go at it first? Since both their expertise are in extreme rasslin, I think could pull off some badass matches together, or would it be better if the title changes bands to AJ before Dean does anything else?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It definitely is but people are acting like he tore his rotator cuff because he's hurt but he could be day to day.
> 
> Like this is the same shit that we were doing for the Joe matches, especially when Balor beat him in London and had to get the z-pack like right after the bell.
> 
> I also really have to disagree with the Rollins is a dangerous worker thing. Bret was my favorite wrestler growing up but I think this is the first time you can really put a lot of it on Seth but he's done these moves for years and more often than not the other dude isn't hurt.




I feel like we getting hostile im sorry man starting school today got me stressed. You my favorite poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Everyone thinks AJ is Deans next opponent. Anyone else think Dean and Rhino should go at it first? Since both their expertise are in extreme rasslin, I think could pull off some badass matches together, or would it be better if the title changes bands to AJ before Dean does anything else?



Hell no.

But most likely since its backlash and its only a few weeks away we might just get dean vs ziggs vs bray.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Everyone thinks AJ is Deans next opponent. Anyone else think Dean and Rhino should go at it first? Since both their expertise are in extreme rasslin, I think could pull off some badass matches together, or would it be better if the title changes bands to AJ before Dean does anything else?


You want them to start off the next ppv with a championship match then?


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hell no.
> 
> But most likely since its backlash and its only a few weeks away we might just get dean vs ziggs vs bray.



Bray hasn't had a main roster title yet. 

This shit needs to be fixed smh


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

The industry pundits say WWE wants something to happen at Backlash to sort of make it momentous. I really think we're getting a new champion. It should be AJ. Bray has the kind of gimmick where if he just wins it automatically makes him no matter how dogshit his booking is.

Yea Omega had to have 2 five star matches but before he beat Naito and Goto everyone thought he was dead in the water jobbing to Elgin.



The Mad King said:


> He sure as hell wasn't executing the curb stomp well if Vince hand to band it and give him the safe Pedigree.



Actually they switched it because they didn't want kids emulating it and because it was a head based move during the concussion suit. They didn't want someone to point to that as a reason they didn't change their safety protocols.



WhatADrag said:


> I feel like we getting hostile im sorry man starting school today got me stressed. You my favorite poster.



We all get on one some days. My job does that shit to me a lot. Thanks dude. I enjoy our morning talks.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 22, 2016)

So I'm still a little confused, was the elbow to Ortons head a shoot or was it a planned spot?

Either way their match was awful


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

Planned most likely 



SoulTaker said:


> Actually they switched it because they didn't want kids emulating it and because it was a head based move during the concussion suit. They didn't want someone to point to that as a reason they didn't change their safety protocols.



According to Seth, Vince imagined kid Shane giving a curbstomp to kid Steph


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Rakiyo said:


> So I'm still a little confused, was the elbow to Ortons head a shoot or was it a planned spot?
> 
> Either way their match was awful



Rakiyo how you doin?

I think the spot was planned but the shoot was in how bad the damage/blood was.

You know we're all sort of assuming Brock was supposed to win but maybe it was supposed to be Cena/Brock from Extreme Rules remixed for Orton. Still pissed we didn't get the RKO spam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Planned most likely
> 
> 
> 
> According to Seth, Vince imagined kid Shane giving a curbstomp to kid Steph


That's actually fair to imagine.

What wrestling fans as kids dont mimicking their favorite moves on one another?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

It's fair but it's still pretty disappointing since it's basically the best new finisher they've had in years. 

I really think WWE needs to add a Burning Hammer type finisher to certain movesets. That and kill him dead spots are so fucking necessary for them. The values they have on moveset protection is so fucking stupid. 

Like Cena/AJ really was made to be more special because Cena got Cena'd by AJ and kicked out of Cena's Burning Hammer equivalent. 

Just think about Ambrose doing the dirty deeds to Ziggler, him kicking out, then knowing one won't do it so then he does it two more times to finally pin Ziggler. All that heat you put on Ziggler can be carried on despite the fact he took the L.


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Rakiyo how you doin?
> 
> I think the spot was planned but the shoot was in how bad the damage/blood was.
> 
> You know we're all sort of assuming Brock was supposed to win but maybe it was supposed to be Cena/Brock from Extreme Rules remixed for Orton. Still pissed we didn't get the RKO spam.


ST how ya been man?

Figured, it was a gnarly hit, if it was planned then I commend Orton for being tough enough to be busted up the hard way.

I feel like wwe shot themselves in the foot last night putting aj/Cena so early on because of the rest of the show felt so lack luster after

Also, was hoping the universal belt would look like the IWGP belt and I know that wwe hasn't put out the best belts in recent history but shit, that belt looked awful


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Rakiyo said:


> ST how ya been man?
> 
> Figured, it was a gnarly hit, if it was planned then I commend Orton for being tough enough to be busted up the hard way.
> 
> ...



The booking was terrible. You culminate a 5 hour event in two glorified TV segments. Just fucking awful in that regard.

I was actually watching with CJones and Ken, we saw that belt and I was like could they make this anymore obvious Balor is going over? I think that belt would look awesome with Nakamura, looks like they used one of his jackets to make it.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

Not sure why you guys are thinking Cena will laugh off AJ beating him.
This fantasy people(especially TerminaTHOR) have of the current Cena seem bigger than the actual monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rakiyo (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The booking was terrible. You culminate a 5 hour event in two glorified TV segments. Just fucking awful in that regard.
> 
> I was actually watching with CJones and Ken, we saw that belt and I was like could they make this anymore obvious Balor is going over? I think that belt would look awesome with Nakamura, looks like they used one of his jackets to make it.



Dude the 5 hours is insane, I can't think of anyone who needs 5 hours of wrestling in one sitting. Takeover did more in their 2 hours (I believe) than SS did in that titanic amount of time

I personally hate it the Universal belt.

Looks like a bedazzled fruit roll up.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Not sure why you guys are thinking Cena will laugh off AJ beating him.
> This fantasy people(especially TerminaTHOR) have of the current Cena seem bigger than the actual monster



Well, when we say "laugh it off", keep in mind that I'm sure none of us are actually expecting for him to come out and make poop jokes. He hasn't done that in years. 

Still, Cena (or rather the bookers) does have a nasty habit of trying to make the bandaid rip of him getting beaten up by a heel as painless as possible. Even during his feud with Bray (a feud that I defended quite publicly) had a couple missteps such as immediatly leaving the ring to hug a child when their initial match was over, or when he was a victim of mindgames with that choir in that cage match. He seemed visibly upset by it, but then just kinda... got over it in a backstage promo and went back to business as usual.

They've been easing up on that shit quite recently, since he's not around much anymore, but the fear that the heat will be zapped from this type of win in any way is still a very real one. Part of the conditioning that years of not-so-great television can leave people with.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Not sure why you guys are thinking Cena will laugh off AJ beating him.
> This fantasy people(especially TerminaTHOR) have of the current Cena seem bigger than the actual monster



They say it because the last dude Cena was in a feud with, that people cared about, had his win no-sold like 2 minutes later with a rematch announcement then had his manhood challenged for like 2 months of the feud despite giving Cena more than he could handle. Pretty sure Owens kicked out of the avalanche AA too.

I get what you're saying because this feels entirely different than even the KO feud but that's the not so distant past. The symbolism with the wristband though, that makes this entirely different.

And it's the HHH thing where it's like well just because you get that you don't need to go over in the cringe worthy fashion you usually do doesn't mean we should forget the decade you went over in a cringe worthy passion. Putting over Daniel Bryan 3 years ago and AJ yesterday does not undo the Super Cena shit that most people blame him for because Jericho and Edge buried him during the podcast where they revealed Cena wanted to solo the Nexus.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2016)

I fucking forgot about his KO feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Also for the record a lot of you are overrating the fuck out of Takeover. Yes it was better than Summerslam but it wasn't so much better that Summerslam was shit by comparison. Especially from a workrate standpoint.

Bobby Roode was easily one of the 3 best things about the show and it had nothing to do with wrestling. He used a fucking pumphandle slam to finish a match in 2016 when that was a bullshit finisher in 2000 when Road Dogg was an actual draw.

Stop it. Takeover was not work rate magic. There was 1 undeniably truly great match at Takeover(tag match), everything else was just really good or a great moment. It was a really good show that's inflated due to the crowd.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Also for the record a lot of you are overrating the fuck out of Takeover. Yes it was better than Summerslam but it wasn't so much better that Summerslam was shit by comparison. Especially from a workrate standpoint.
> 
> Bobby Roode was easily one of the 3 best things about the show and it had nothing to do with wrestling. He used a fucking pumphandle slam to finish a match in 2016 when that was a bullshit finisher in 2000 when Road Dogg was an actual draw.
> 
> Stop it. Takeover was not work rate magic. There was 1 undeniably truly great match at Takeover(tag match), everything else was just really good or a great moment. It was a really good show that's inflated due to the crowd.


Fucking this 

Sheamus/cesaro alone was on par with any singels match on the card


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Rumor has it a story is gonna come out and leave a black eye on wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Rumor has it a story is gonna come out and leave a black eye on wrestling



Idk. 

How do you get worse than Hogan saying anything that can be construed as racist? How do you get over the fact there was a stretch where like a wrestler died every month, or the fact that only like 3 guys are alive from the original Mania card. How do you get worse than Benoit? Sounds like a lot of hyperbole. Benoit and the effect wrestling had on his atrocities is the ultimate black eye.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, wrestling is full of black eyes, cuts and bruises. The story would have to be atrociously bad to offer much. I'm talking some form of trafficking bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk.
> 
> How do you get worse than Hogan saying anything that can be construed as racist? How do you get over the fact there was a stretch where like a wrestler died every month, or the fact that only like 3 guys are alive from the original Mania card. How do you get worse than Benoit? Sounds like a lot of hyperbole. Benoit and the effect wrestling had on his atrocities is the ultimate black eye.


I don't know just seen a valuable source said it will.

Won't know till its revealed


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, wrestling is full of black eyes, cuts and bruises. The story would have to be atrociously bad to offer much. I'm talking some form of trafficking bad.


If wrestling were a person it would be mick foley

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Fucking this
> 
> Sheamus/cesaro alone was on par with any singels match on the card



I have to rewatch it but I think Sheamus/Cesaro was on par with Joe/Nakamura. If Joe/Nakamura was 3 minutes shorter I'd say it was really clearly above the former. Match was just too long for what they needed to be doing which was have Joe hit Nakamura a million times and then get the touken power up into the multiple Boma Ye spot. Though I think this is a perception thing too because if Sheamus/Cesaro was for a belt, a new belt, I'd probably put them above Joe/Nakamura. 

I think my biggest problem with the match is that those two guys know the importance of finishing matches. Shit just ran too long and suffered from the same problem that Rollins/Balor did which was the lack of high spots or the dead time between them. Which is the problem with every Balor match tbh.



WhatADrag said:


> I don't know just seen a valuable source said it will.
> 
> Won't know till its revealed



Not skeptical on it being something bad. I think something is at play here with all of the adderral positive tests, like it seems like someone on the roster is dealing, but my position is short of murder or rape it's going to be a really tough thing to get over as bad. And by rape I mean you have to basically say they sexually abuse women superstars and were passing them around in the 90s and early 2000s which is something is believable.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 22, 2016)

Wonder who gets the first crack at Balor?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I have to rewatch it but I think Sheamus/Cesaro was on par with Joe/Nakamura. If Joe/Nakamura was 3 minutes shorter I'd say it was really clearly above the former. Match was just too long for what they needed to be doing which was have Joe hit Nakamura a million times and then get the touken power up into the multiple Boma Ye spot. Though I think this is a perception thing too because if Sheamus/Cesaro was for a belt, a new belt, I'd probably put them above Joe/Nakamura.
> 
> I think my biggest problem with the match is that those two guys know the importance of finishing matches. Shit just ran too long and suffered from the same problem that Rollins/Balor did which was the lack of high spots or the dead time between them. Which is the problem with every Balor match tbh.
> 
> ...


Supposedly the rumor is mass failures in the women's division


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Wonder who gets the first crack at Balor?


Seth will get another shot proably....then roman.....then more seth and roman....then seth and hhh.....bleh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Wonder who gets the first crack at Balor?



Joe comes to the main roster for Balor/Joe 9000 and they book it like Zayn/Owens to get Joe over as a monster heel.

Or Braun Stroman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Allegedly it's bad enough the company is figuring out whether to continue on with the division or not. Again, nothing confirmed


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Supposedly the rumor is mass failures in the women's division



That's not a black mark to me then. I think all the shit with the adderall is insanely dumb. It's a fucking study drug and at it's worst is the poor man's cocaine,  which again is why it's a study drug. I get how some people hear the word drugs and just lump everything in with heroine and other opiates but it's not the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

I


SoulTaker said:


> Joe comes to the main roster for Balor/Joe 9000 and they book it like Zayn/Owens to get Joe over as a monster heel.
> 
> Or Braun Stroman


 hope not smackdown needs joe something feirce


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Allegedly it's bad enough the company is figuring out whether to continue on with the division or not. Again, nothing confirmed



Well here's my position and I think I already know the answer from a lot of people.

Spend all day at whatever arena, and work like 6 times a week in a physically demanding job that requires you to expend boundless energy on the cosmetics of your body and cardio. You have to remember your lines and your spots.

After you do all of this you have to get in a car and usually drive 2-3 hours minimum to get to the next town to sleep for a few hours and do this entire thing over again.

WWE had a drug problem that needed to be taken care off but they're not USADA, the IOC, or an athletic commission. The rigors and requirements are different from other sports. It's retarded to have that standard and not pay for a talent's travel or to change the rules but not that part of the culture. 

They get away with doing things a certain way because it's always been that way but it's 2016 and you can't treat your employees like shit.



Zen-aku said:


> I
> 
> hope not smackdown needs joe something feirce



My position is that Smackdown needs one mid-carder of any quality to lengthen their cards. I also think that Summerslam put them in a booking bind a lot like Mania did. We'll have a better view of the landscape after but I do think having AJ free from Cena will change the perception of how limited Smackdown is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My position is that Smackdown needs one mid-carder of any quality to lengthen their cards. I also think that Summerslam put them in a booking bind a lot like Mania did. We'll have a better view of the landscape after but I do think having AJ free from Cena will change the perception of how limited Smackdown is.


They could start using what they have too

I do t think ive seen swagger since the first show after the draft


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well here's my position and I think I already know the answer from a lot of people.
> 
> Spend all day at whatever arena, and work like 6 times a week in a physically demanding job that requires you to expend boundless energy on the cosmetics of your body and cardio. You have to remember your lines and your spots.
> 
> ...



True but hopefully none of this is true so we don't have to discuss this.
Of course we don't have a problem with adderall being taken we can understand. But you proved a point on why wwe should be worried. The schedule. If people are taking it due to the rough schedule who knows how addicted could they be to it.

You can say its not harmful but its not like weed and pills are big in america you gotta look at this in the company mindset. If a MASS of women got popped for it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> They could start using what they have too
> 
> I do t think ive seen swagger since the first show after the draft



Yeah that's true and I do think there's more call-ups to be made. There are certain guys who will pretty much never get over on NXT and don't need to be there. La Sombra should have Kallisto's or Sin Cara's spot on the card. There's no reason to try to get him over with smarks, they killed him by putting him against Dillinger and Roode.

I hope in the future they adopt a season finale format to the big quarter ending shows. That's really my biggest issue with Summerslam. How many stories ended or culminated there? 



WhatADrag said:


> True but hopefully none of this is true so we don't have to discuss this.
> Of course we don't have a problem with adderall being taken we can understand. But you proved a point on why wwe should be worried. The schedule. If people are taking it due to the rough schedule who knows how addicted could they be to it.
> 
> You can say its not harmful but its not like weed and pills are big in america you gotta look at this in the company mindset. If a MASS of women got popped for it.



Well to be honest this is going to be something that comes up across all sports. This is actually one of the aspects of the MLB CBA the players are really going to fight for, they want the greenies back. It's an issue throughout sports. Revenue is increased by having more dates, more dates means more money and less quality of life for your talent.

My biggest issue really is the lack of education we give on these issues. Like even the Brock Lesnar stuff, people think Brock got popped for the same shit as Mark McGwire or Jose Canseco. The dude got popped because he was taking estrogen to cover up his testosterone being so high. Steroids and HGH are different animals.

I think pro-wrestlers should be allowed to use HGH and smoke weed in decriminalized states. The HGH thing is specific to wrestling, I'm not in favor of PEDs anywhere else but they literally do no harm in a rigged sport. It'd dumb to not allow it if people will get hurt less and come back faster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

- Vince wants body builders who are cut and has a shit ton of muscle mass. Back in  the day wrestlers use to never care about that shit, look at Rhodes. This rarely breeds true wrestling talent but entertainers which in the long wrong rarely pans out.

- Brock orton is work, I've hit a guy in the head with an elbow and trust me Orton would still be in the hospital concuss right now from Brock. Orton cut himself.Anyone taken a punch to head will tell you swelling occurs almost immediately. 

- Women's division is the most interesting right now they just need to stop the tag matches and grow talent and get rid of the fluff.

Vince should be sued for his healthcare violations. Also I have heard you have to stay away from fast food otherwise the Wellness policy test can pick up faint hint of the chemicals in the beef. Which is hard when you're on the road.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> - Vince wants body builders who are cut and has a shit ton of muscle mass. Back in  the day wrestlers use to never care about that shit, look at Rhodes. This rarely breeds true wrestling talent but entertainers which in the long wrong rarely pans out.
> 
> - Brock orton is work, I've hit a guy in the head with an elbow and trust me Orton would still be in the hospital concuss right now from Brock. Orton cut himself.Anyone taken a punch to head will tell you swelling occurs almost immediately.
> 
> ...


Compare your hits to brock lesnar brehs


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Compare your hits to brock lesnar brehs


Which is why I said Randy head would have been swollen and concuss? You have trouble rea...oh yeah you're still in the 10th grade sorry my bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Its obvious to see he was cut from brocks hits.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

The fast food beef thing is some real Seinfeld poppy seed bagel level shit.

I'm going worked shoot on Orton/Lesnar. He wasn't supposed to gash him to the point it ended that soon. Still pissed they had Reigns/Rusev segment before that. 5 hours of wrestling to not get a conventional end to any match.

Consequently it's a different type of frustration seeing Nakamura as the NXT champion and knowing he's probably stuck there until after the New Zealand/Australia tour. Someone said he's a whale in a home aquarium. That said I didn't want Joe going over him either.

They should let the NXT champion get drafted and compete as normal but they won't. But when the story was there for Owens or Cena to be dual champions that added intrigue.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk.
> 
> How do you get worse than Hogan saying anything that can be construed as racist? How do you get over the fact there was a stretch where like a wrestler died every month, or the fact that only like 3 guys are alive from the original Mania card. How do you get worse than Benoit? Sounds like a lot of hyperbole. Benoit and the effect wrestling had on his atrocities is the ultimate black eye.



Dunno if the Vince has done anything quite as bad as Benoit, but I've always been curious of what shameful things he might have done behind the scenes and didn't reach public eye.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Nakamura is gonna carry nxt for a while like finn did. No one else can do it at this point unless they sign like riccocet or some other ready made star


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Nakamura is gonna carry nxt for a while like finn did. No one else can do it at this point unless they sign like riccocet or some other ready made star



Roode is right there though. If it's about a face you can tour with just let it be Roode or you should have kept it on Joe and had him use a weapon to win. They've used Itami as a headliner and in one night by giving him his complete moveset they were able to put some shine right back on him. I know I said I'd just put La Sombra on the main but that's a pipe dream and he needs the reps as a top face especially if he's going to be your latin crossover. So there were viable guys who could spell Shinsuke Nakamura but they went with him because he'll draw the best, but what I'm saying is was the drop off in business really so much you had to keep him.

I just don't want it to morph into the Bayley or Joe situation. Nakamura is wasted in NXT.

I also think that NXT has sneaky draws in the Authors of Pain even if it's not your conventional headliner. It's not like NXT tours to a lot of crazy arenas. They do like 8 big shows a year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Its funny how if these girls failing a test is true we making the excuse that the schedule is rough but when it was just roman we were cracking drug jokes


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its funny how if these girls failing a test is true we making the excuse that the schedule is rough but when it was just roman we were cracking drug jokes



To be fair a lot of people thought Roman got popped for a "real" drug of abuse or a real "PED" marker. With this we're working under the premise that it's lesser which kind of speaks to your point differently which is we were glad Roman was gone.

The irony is that Eva Marie is kind of the one we're low key clamoring for too.

Though I think that the entire thing is ridiculous because again it's a fucking work. Wins and losses aren't necessarily dictated by whose on what PED.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping bayley goes to smackdown I think a bayley and Nikki Bella program could be really good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley should go to Smackdown that women's division need that star power


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its funny how if these girls failing a test is true we making the excuse that the schedule is rough but when it was just roman we were cracking drug jokes



To be fair. They were kinda funny.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Vince should be sued for his healthcare violations. Also I have heard you have to stay away from fast food otherwise the Wellness policy test can pick up faint hint of the chemicals in the beef. Which is hard when you're on the road.



Let's be honest here.  Everyone knows wellness is a joke at best a scam at worse.  It was never about stopping people taking drugs or any performance enhancers.  It was to force the performers to go through Vince approved suppliers to get what they need.  It is also a PR pile of crap brought in after the Benoit incident in which everyone went around blaming it on roid rage and not the more likely scenario of one too many hits on the head causing Benoit to have the brain of a 90 year old advanced Alzheimer's patient.

With the letter Vince still didn't learn his lesson because they let Daniel Bryan use the flying head butt which is one of the major causes of it and it is likely what caused Bryan his career.



The Mad King said:


> - Vince wants body builders who are cut and has a shit ton of muscle mass. Back in  the day wrestlers use to never care about that shit, look at Rhodes. This rarely breeds true wrestling talent but entertainers which in the long wrong rarely pans out.



You'd think Vince would make a body building competition.... Oh wait.  But seriously I do believe Vince does need to cut out the whole body building shit.  He failed at the body building organization he made.  Just like he's essentially failed at everything else apart from the thing he seems to hate.



> Vince should be sued for his healthcare violations. Also I have heard you have to stay away from fast food otherwise the Wellness policy test can pick up faint hint of the chemicals in the beef. Which is hard when you're on the road.



All of this yes.  Plus now on the road each show has its on PPV per month, plus weekly shows, plus house shows.  No wonder they are taking things that keep them alert.  Seriously someone is going to die in the ring at some point unless Vince stops trying to essentially compete with everything that breathes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

The Smackdown women's division is a victim of Summerslam and wanting something for Backlash.

I really firmly believe we're getting a Smackdown women's belt at Backlash or No Mercy. It's such a glaring problem, but once you give the girls something to fight over it lengthens the entire division because right now no one is really in the mindset that there's a united focus. 

It's really hurting all of these girl's promos because it's like you're here to do what and win what for what reason, what?

I'm all for Bayley going to Smackdown but you need a face for Raw and there's no one viable whose available except for Bayley if Sasha misses significant time. This makes it easier for when you put Asuka on Smackdown.

I hope they start doing trades in another 3 months. 4 months into this thing you'll see who needs to go where and how you fucked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Wwe fears balor might need surgery.

Back to roman we go


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Let's be honest here.  Everyone knows wellness is a joke at best a scam at worse.  It was never about stopping people taking drugs or any performance enhancers.  It was to force the performers to go through Vince approved suppliers to get what they need.  It is also a PR pile of crap brought in after the Benoit incident in which everyone went around blaming it on roid rage and not the more likely scenario of one too many hits on the head causing Benoit to have the brain of a 90 year old advanced Alzheimer's patient.
> 
> With the letter Vince still didn't learn his lesson because they let Daniel Bryan use the flying head butt which is one of the major causes of it and it is likely what caused Bryan his career.
> 
> ...


i mostly blame the talent and the top draws they need to get together and form a union or just tell Vince off. It's getting to the point where the health risks are starting to outweigh the money. They are allowing this to continue at this point.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe fears balor might need surgery.
> 
> Back to roman we go



We're not finding out until Raw if that's true but I really don't think Meltzer has a read on this one since it would be guarded even from the talent. I've heard conflicting reports about it being God's Last Gift or the barricade bomb but the hawk eyed viewers point to the former as being the moment you see him grab his shoulder. 

I'm hoping for the best for him. Hopefully if he's hurt they just bring up Nakamura and go all in


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> i mostly blame the talent and the top draws they need to get together and form a union or just tell Vince off. It's getting to the point where the health risks are starting to outweigh the money. They are allowing this to continue at this point.



Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be anyone who can be the locker room leader.  Cena is going away.  Jericho comes and goes.  Brock is unlikely to give a darn.  Show is leaving in about 7 months.  Golddust likely doesn't have the pull and I doubt will be around next year. 

Also doesn't help that Vince is deep within the Republican party which hates unions with a passion and would likely find a way to suspend or fire all their asses in one go and just bring up NXT and sign a load of people who are "Just happy to be on TV."


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> We're not finding out until Raw if that's true but I really don't think Meltzer has a read on this one since it would be guarded even from the talent. I've heard conflicting reports about it being God's Last Gift or the barricade bomb but the hawk eyed viewers point to the former as being the moment you see him grab his shoulder.
> 
> I'm hoping for the best for him. Hopefully if he's hurt they just bring up Nakamura and go all in


You're really jizzing over naka right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be anyone who can be the locker room leader.  Cena is going away.  Jericho comes and goes.  Brock is unlikely to give a darn.  Show is leaving in about 7 months.  Golddust likely doesn't have the pull and I doubt will be around next year.
> 
> Also doesn't help that Vince is deep within the Republican party which hates unions with a passion and would likely find a way to suspend or fire all their asses in one go and just bring up NXT and sign a load of people who are "Just happy to be on TV."



I think you're buying into the top guy has to be the leader and not valuing the fact that this is more of an indy lockerroom than it has been at any point. A bunch of these dudes came up together, especially the guys at the top of the card. Roman might be the only one who didn't toil in a CZW or MCW type of place just going by the main event and midcard scenes. Basically guys like Cesaro who was like the cooler older brother for a lot of these guys is there.

AJ Styles is over there on Smackdown, Ziggler has been a company guy for ages, Miz is one of the best examples of what a WWE star should be in public too. There's lots of dudes who are in between who can be great locker room leaders.

Just speaking to the latter point here but the NXT thing is the problem. They've turned NXT into a place where you can get young cost controlled talent, they basically took the pro-sports model and made it viable here. This is part of the reason why guys are just taking the indy dates because they can make around the same money for less dates. NXT guys don't have that luxury usually.



WhatADrag said:


> You're really jizzing over naka right now.



I have been for like 3 years now and he's right on the cusp now. I think Nakamura represents a lot of the authenticity of the wrestling business as a whole and what makes it great at its core. The theme song, the fact that he tells stories, the fact he just gets the story is so much more important than the moves. There are more athletic guys, there are guys who have cool gimmicks, there are guys who are better technical wrestlers but Nakamura has the mix of all of that and "it".

Nakamura, Ibushi, and Shibata are my favorite Japanese wrestlers. 

That said I don't really want to say he'll ever be a world champion just given the history of guys, but do I think he's the most likely Japanese born wrestler to be a legitimate world champion in the world's greatest wrestling promotion? Absofuckinglutely, even more so than Mutoh was in NWA/WCW.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You're really jizzing over naka right now.


Can you blame him


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you're buying into the top guy has to be the leader and not valuing the fact that this is more of an indy lockerroom than it has been at any point. A bunch of these dudes came up together, especially the guys at the top of the card. Roman might be the only one who didn't toil in a CZW or MCW type of place just going by the main event and midcard scenes. Basically guys like Cesaro who was like the cooler older brother for a lot of these guys is there.
> 
> AJ Styles is over there on Smackdown, Ziggler has been a company guy for ages, Miz is one of the best examples of what a WWE star should be in public too. There's lots of dudes who are in between who can be great locker room leaders.
> 
> ...



He's going to be fine because of us but I'm worried because of his broken English. We might not care but I like to think outside the bubble and I know casuals don't have the mindset as us.
And I don't want to see them complaining how he can't talk and shit.

I see a lot of casuals think Finn is boring and doesn't understand the demon concept like we do. I mean that can change easy as fuck because casuals love hopping on the smark train.

For example enzo and Cass got that big obvation from a shit ton of guys who follow nxt when they debuted after mania. Casuals wanna catch up to us and now enzo and Cass are huge.

One thing that sucks about wrestling we like to form vague opinions and they change week after week.

One example is people screamed orton needed to retire he's boring he has nothing to prove and the last month every one has been on the hype train.

Another is before summerslam everyone was saying wwe is burying styles now its wwe places a high value on aj just to beat cena clean like that and he's going to win the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh shit dudley boyz retiring


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone familiar with CZW? Wanna know if it's a promotion worth checking out.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 22, 2016)

I think Dudley Boyz tease a retirement and then Bubba attacks D-Von.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you're buying into the top guy has to be the leader and not valuing the fact that this is more of an indy lockerroom than it has been at any point. A bunch of these dudes came up together, especially the guys at the top of the card. Roman might be the only one who didn't toil in a CZW or MCW type of place just going by the main event and midcard scenes. Basically guys like Cesaro who was like the cooler older brother for a lot of these guys is there.
> 
> AJ Styles is over there on Smackdown, Ziggler has been a company guy for ages, Miz is one of the best examples of what a WWE star should be in public too. There's lots of dudes who are in between who can be great locker room leaders.
> 
> Just speaking to the latter point here but the NXT thing is the problem. They've turned NXT into a place where you can get young cost controlled talent, they basically took the pro-sports model and made it viable here. This is part of the reason why guys are just taking the indy dates because they can make around the same money for less dates. NXT guys don't have that luxury usually.



To be honest my issues aren't with the Wrestlers themselves, it's with Vince.  I'm sure any one of those would make a great lockeroom leader but it has to be someone Vince will be willing to listen to. With Vince being the control freak that he is it's likely the people in the locker room he'll listen to can be counted on one hand and are likely main event focused.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He's going to be fine because of us but I'm worried because of his broken English. We might not care but I like to think outside the bubble and I know casuals don't have the mindset as us.
> And I don't want to see them complaining how he can't talk and shit.
> 
> *I see a lot of casuals think Finn is boring and doesn't understand the demon concept like we do. I mean that can change easy as fuck because casuals love hopping on the smark train.*
> ...



The Italicized part:

Ok, I think that you're bringing up a multi-faceted issue which is basically the fault of a few posters in here who engage in the Boreton/AJ is getting buried shit and infects the thread with it. I think the person is a good wrestling fan if just biased toward the WWE. I think that people get so caught up in the journey and the fallout from the week to week they don't look at the big abstract picture in the end. They're also dudes who get worked by bookers.

The last part is insulting but I'll be real with everyone, Gedo fucking worked me. I was shitting on his booking and in basically a week he made anyone who thought like me look like a fucking idiot because we had a new context to about 4 months of booking once Omega went over.

An example of this is how the same dudes who said Vince was holding DB back in deference to Roman. That's an example of those dudes getting worked by a fucking gimmick too. And then it's the bias you see crop up as it relates to WWE. We went over this together and both thought it was ludicrous that AJ lost for an entire year in NJPW but that's not burying a former champion, but him coming and losing to the dude who beat Rock and Austin on the same night despite getting his pin back the very next night is burying him.

The Bolded Part:

I didn't want to say it because I don't want to color the perception but I think you're so off base on what the hardcores think of Balor it's not even funny. Balor is NXT's Cena.

The Regular Text:

This is one thing I feel is understated by people who use the word casuals. Casuals are people who want to like what's cool. The thing is that they're extremely superficial for the most part. Casuals love Jeff Hardy for example but it's because his moveset is aestethetically pleasing as are his mannerism. I have friends that are casuals who love Roman simply because Roman looks like an action hero. That said I think part of what is enticing to casuals is what the live crowd does, it conditions you and preps you before anything else. So when you see these dudes you're expecting so much out of them beforehand, they've got the NXT cache, and NXT is hot so they're hot for like 2 weeks but if they can't connect then you're like fuck it.

I think that Enzo/Cass connect for obvious reasons. Enzo is one of the best mic talkers ever. Flat out ever. In like a year Enzo will probably have as many good promos as Undertaker had for a 23 year career. I think Nakamura has the cool "cache" behind him too, he just oozes it. Honestly I know dudes in the music industry who were at Summerslam who are ready to buy into Nakamura just because of word of mouth. So you're right in that regard. I also think the theme helps him, when crowds sing it through the whole match it'll help get him over in a unique way. The problem is again we've never seen a Japanese-born wrestler make it so it's easy to say we'll never see it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> To be honest my issues aren't with the Wrestlers themselves, it's with Vince.  I'm sure any one of those would make a great lockeroom leader but it has to be someone Vince will be willing to listen to. With Vince being the control freak that he is it's likely the people in the locker room he'll listen to can be counted on one hand and are likely main event focused.



I think I understand better now, you're basically saying it's gotta be someone who has his ear. I think what I'd submit to you is that the dude who understand's the plight of a pro-wrestler is currently low-balling vets to come back for a full schedule because he's got cost controlled talent in NXT who can get flexed to 100k contracts and be happy with it. 

I get what you're saying though in the sense it has to be someone with a rapport like how HHH/HBK tell the story of how they spent that night booking the territory with Vince before DX became a thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Italicized part:
> 
> Ok, I think that you're bringing up a multi-faceted issue which is basically the fault of a few posters in here who engage in the Boreton/AJ is getting buried shit and infects the thread with it. I think the person is a good wrestling fan if just biased toward the WWE. I think that people get so caught up in the journey and the fallout from the week to week they don't look at the big abstract picture in the end. They're also dudes who get worked by bookers.
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't taking a shot at anyone in this thread I was just saying what I see from everyone, not just this thread. Another example is dean and ziggler yeah the match wasn't all that but people complained when we first found out they would be wrestling. But we went all in after the promos they cut.

I agree we all get worked to easily. But i just don't get how much us hardcore fans really get worked tho. Its like me n u only see the bigger picture and everyone else just judges everything by one night. And its not like u can make excuses for them. These are the same people who been watching wrestling for years and then say wwe thinks we're dumb we know everything they can't fool us. Then the entire internet spends all day and night on weather brock did was a shoot or did randy blade himself.

I didn't believe wwe shit booking could be that effective until fin. I know he's nxt cena but they did  so much stupid shit with Finn already. Showed his demon side at raw. And gave him that shitty title that everyone in the crowd was shitting on last night. They're giving Finn a deeper hole each time hes on tv.


and yeah you're probably right I'm just paranoid about once these guys actually get called up.

But if anyone is a testimony its AJ cause he looking like money right now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> W-what? How does Brock deserve to beat the living shit out of anyone with no payback or consequence? By that logic, Austin can literally stab a guy because he's so over.
> 
> Unintentional recklessness is a whole 'nother thing, and it's something as Shirker below said we throw shit at wrestlers for. Let me direct you to the hundreds of Rybotch posts in this thread alone. Regardless, the Brock thing last night was dumb, scripted or not.
> 
> ...


What I meant is the benefit of the doubt and it's not exactly the same as stabbing someone.
also a botch regardless of recklessness is the same in my eyes. The fact Randy didn't suffer a concussion is proof this is blown out of proportion. It work


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> What I meant is the benefit of the doubt and it's not exactly the same as stabbing someone.
> also a botch regardless of recklessness is the same in my eyes. The fact Randy didn't suffer a concussion is proof this is blown out of proportion. It work



I don't follow here. Wrestlers get criticized for botching. Are you saying it's the same so we should criticize both or that it's the same and that we shouldn't criticize both. I'm not comparing stabbing to elbowing someone in the face; just the logic behind you saying Brock deserves to do it. So Austin should've elbowed guys back in the AE as well? 

Work or not, whether Randy is fine or not isn't even the point here tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Wwe posted that Finns hurt


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

I wish the wwe would stop pretending moolah is anything more than a crook worthy of the krispen wah treatment


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I don't follow here. Wrestlers get criticized for botching. Are you saying it's the same so we should criticize both or that it's the same and that we shouldn't criticize both. I'm not comparing stabbing to elbowing someone in the face; just the logic behind you saying Brock deserves to do it. So Austin should've elbowed guys back in the AE as well?
> 
> Work or not, whether Randy is fine or not isn't even the point here tbh.


I say we should criticize both and treat both the same. They are professionals. 

I'm just saying I've never seen someone walk away from blunt force drama to the dome like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth a dangerous ass worker

Cena
Sting
Himself
All took time off

Now he took out Finn

I'm not trying to hear it was some freak accident shit neither.

Name someone else in the span of a year or two to be involved in that many injuries

Not putting it all on him but damn he needs to be cautious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

So Seth Rollins can justly be called an unsafe worker or is it more that accident happen?

Also I took some time off and I now get what you Zen and ST are talking about when it comes to Takeover and Summerslam.


I think what Takeover benefitted was how short it was compared to the long ass time Summerslam was.


There's lots of good notes to take into account about summerslam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like Finn has a "small" labrum tear. Depending on the grade he can be ready to go for a short match in a month with like 3-4 months of shelf time if that.

It sounds bad but just keep in mind that baseball pitchers with this sort of injury are able to continue to pitch depending on the percentage of the tear. Adam Wainwright pitched for 5 years with a tear in his labrum.



WhatADrag said:


> Seth a dangerous ass worker
> 
> Cena
> Sting
> ...



Lots of people think Cena was his fault.

Sting was 50+ taking buckle bombs and is the first dude we have reports of getting hurt.

His knee buckled because he was power bombing big ass Kane.

This one is on him though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Geezus fuck. Stop doing that running powerbomb Seth.  

------------------------

One night after yet another miscommunication cost The Dudley Boyz a victory during the  Kickoff, the most decorated tag team in sports-entertainment history will evidently be saying their farewells to the WWE Universe tonight, live on Raw.

For more than 20 years, Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley have been among the most dominant tag teams in the world. They returned to WWE one year ago to earn their 10th tag team championship in WWE—a quest that was ultimately and unfortunately unsuccessful. Nevertheless, there will never be another tandem in sports-entertainment like The Dudley Boyz.

Find out how Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley will cap off their legendary career tonight on Raw, beginning at 8/7 C on USA Network.

Bully Ray


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, seth might have to cut down on the turnbuckle powerbombs. granted the injury doesn't seem too serious and he might be able to get by within a few weeks. this shit tho:



> “He hit the wall during the match, dislocated his shoulder and was able to put it back in himself in a split second”



got to commend the fuck out of finn


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh and in response to the last question. Ryback was involved in some capacity for about 3-4 injuries. 

Swagger ruined Ziggler's career by injuring him too or maybe you can blame Ziggler for having the worst offensive move set for a prospective main eventer in a while.

If you want to be technical then Sheamus is one of the most unsafe workers since expedited the end of DB's career, exponentially.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Looks like Finn has a "small" labrum tear. Depending on the grade he can be ready to go for a short match in a month with like 3-4 months of shelf time if that.
> 
> It sounds bad but just keep in mind that baseball pitchers with this sort of injury are able to continue to pitch depending on the percentage of the tear. Adam Wainwright pitched for 5 years with a tear in his labrum.
> 
> ...




Cena haters tbh.

I'd give u that but still part of Seth fault he should have taken it easy on the old man

Another move that wasn't smart.

I'm just saying he needs to do more critical thinking.


But if Finn is out no roman or seth. This is Cesaro or Owens chance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

I hate that i have to say that because i love the shit out of it

But the bucklebomb may need to go...


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth a dangerous ass worker
> 
> Cena
> Sting
> ...


I thought it was confirmed the Cena one was all on Cena leaning his face in?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

That one move seth did last night should be his finisher


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Geezus fuck. Stop doing that running powerbomb Seth.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> ...



Gonna bully his way into our hearts when he takes out his brother


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bret hates Seth though so that's not a viable source.


Bret loves seth

He hust thinks hes dumb as fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Bret hated the ladder match at Mania and thinks his ironman match with Shawn is good because it was long. Bret really says a ton of out of touch and tone deaf shit to the point I almost wish I was more of a HBK mark because of the dumbshit Bret says.

I thought Cena confirmed it too but that's the sort of thing you should be sure before bringing up.



Zen-aku said:


> I hate that i have to say that because i love the shit out of it
> 
> But the bucklebomb may need to go...



I hate when guys take moves out of thei set because a few guys get hurt. This harkens back to the Styles Clash, I think it's dumb and I hate it. Aj's hurt what 2 guys and he's been doing the move since 2005? 

That's my barometer. If you perform the move atleast 200 times a year for many years and the amount of dudes injured is in the single digits then that's a hard ask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm really curious to how the Raw championship will go if Finn has to give it up.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him

also, never a dull moment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Bret loves seth
> 
> He hust thinks hes dumb as fuck



Really? 

Cause if I recall Bret was goddamn harsh on Seth calling him dangerous and reckless


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm really curious to how the Raw championship will go if Finn has to give it up.



Honestly they can't have him forfeit. I hope they just bait and switch the shit to be honest. Either give us a feud and make it a triple threat match he gets taken out of early or you have a heel destroy him like Owens did to Sami.

That said I think this is secretly a blessing in the sense that you almost have to make Seth a face because he's the only viable guy you have. You have so many good heels you can replace him but a top babyface? Roman 3.0 isn't ready. You have such a glut at heel you needed to make JeriKO a thing, but you're also lacking midcard depth.

This is the kind of mess where they'll be forced to do things they need to do hopefully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him
> 
> also, never a dull moment



Jericho forever has teh ballz of steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly they can't have him forfeit. I hope they just bait and switch the shit to be honest. Either give us a feud and make it a triple threat match he gets taken out of early or you have a heel destroy him like Owens did to Sami.
> 
> That said I think this is secretly a blessing in the sense that you almost have to make Seth a face because he's the only viable guy you have. You have so many good heels you can replace him but a top babyface? Roman 3.0 isn't ready. You have such a glut at heel you needed to make JeriKO a thing, but you're also lacking midcard depth.
> 
> This is the kind of mess where they'll be forced to do things they need to do hopefully.



I see. I just am curious if maybe they also rekt the title and Finn 

As JR said in his blog  it's weird seeing a title go heel


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena haters tbh.
> 
> I'd give u that but still part of Seth fault he should have taken it easy on the old man
> 
> ...



That's ideal for Cesaro or Owens to have their time to shine, but they're both caught up in different things. Where as Owens could quickly break it off with Jericho, (as abrupt and wasteful as it may be) the same thing can't be said for Cesaro. Including PPV's Cesaro and Sheamus will be going at it for at least 5 more weeks. 

So I'm guessing it'll go to somebody else for the time being.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

How the fuck did they not show this or break this story on WWE.com

The one thing HHH understands is that the behind the scene is as compelling. Like I get the kayfabe breaking implications but no one really liked the abrupt ending. I've seen 1 positive review total.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)

How much can Jericho make me love him


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him
> 
> also, never a dull moment


Jesus Christ wwe is all over the place


----------



## Larcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him
> 
> also, never a dull moment


First it was Goldberg

Now it's Brock on Jericho's hitlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see. I just am curious if maybe they also rekt the title and Finn
> 
> As JR said in his blog  it's weird seeing a title go heel



I think the problem is really going to center around the booking of the Demon King or if they give people what they want with the Bullet Club. Like I said it's tough to be critical of Balor but I think he can be a great character. They just need to build a real mythology behind the Demon King and once they do that he'll be able to be cruiserweight Undertaker for 3-4 years.

Lol. I really think the problem is because they have no one on staff that knows what's cool. I'm just finding out yeah they know how to work people but they don't have any pop culture saavy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Really?
> 
> Cause if I recall Bret was goddamn harsh on Seth calling him dangerous and reckless


Hes harsh cause he expects better of him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

It's a shame nobody liked Brock going full heel . The match sucked but I thought it finally stopped people from wanting Suplex City.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> How much can Jericho make me love him



DRINK IT IN MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!  



Zen-aku said:


> Hes harsh cause he expects better of him



I can buy that actually.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh shit Jericho stood up for orton


He the realest ever


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho v Brock UFC 203. Just announced by Dana White!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

as much as I hated Jericho of the past, recently he's won me over 

Damn you Jerican


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him
> 
> also, never a dull moment



kudos to Jericho, someone had to knock some sense into this bullshit "work". I bet Jericho isn't the only one who hated it, but you can't expect others to say shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can buy that actually.


Bret is almost autisticaly professional

It took him years to stop shit talking cena


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I believe someone said 3 guys hurt in the span of 12 months by him
> 
> also, never a dull moment



The madman, is he looking to add Bork to the list of wrasslers he has beat up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Bret is almost autisticaly professional
> 
> It took him years to stop shit talking cena



To be honest it's kinda hard to rag on Cena as a wrestler now since he's given up a lot of great matches. 

His character is still stale as fuck though .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes yes people despise him for real 

Truly the GOATIEST HEEL OF ALL TIME !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

waiting for Raw, rewatching Brock vs Orton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth gets the title, Roman comes and challenges. Crowd boos even louder


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Ughhh this is wild


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck... Balor is vacating the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Watch hhh wrestle now


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Wasn't even champ a full day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck... Balor is vacating the title.



Here comes the 'vanilla midgets' not to be trusted rants


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I started disliking B0rk the minute he said he didn't have passion for wrestling. We're quick to shit on Super Cena, but at least Cena is a legit mark for the business.


I can't help but feel the same way in some respects, i'm sure he cares to perform for the paycheck but as for really vibing with the business that indicates he's a mark? eh. it's gotten progressively harder for me to root for him when i can't help but think his enthusiasm and ability to care has withered overtime from when this was the same dude willing to compete in njpw

as for comparisons i like contrasting him to the rock myself. a part-timer who doesn't need the wwe in any form but you can tell the passion for the business is still there


i doubt you'll ever see something like this out of lesnar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

NOW REIGNS CAN CLAIM WHAT IS FINALLY HIS. THE ROMAN EMPIRE WINS AGAIN. HOPEFULLY THEY DON'T PUT THE STRAP ON ANY MORE VANILLA MIDGETS


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTFUCK

I hope joe didnt leave brooklyn yet


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

It's pretty bittersweet though. Guess Seth will be holding the strap next. It's equally possible they thrust Reigns back into the picture, but I'd like Owens to get an opportunity now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Nah I'm good on seth or roman again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's pretty bittersweet though. Guess Seth will be holding the strap next. It's equally possible they thrust Reigns back into the picture, but I'd like Owens to get an opportunity now.



Rusev will probably screw Roman tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Keep that shit vacant .


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah I'm good on seth or roman again.


No more sheild bullshit god ficking danmit


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rusev will probably screw Roman tonight.



I want Reigns to stay in this Rusev program. It's been the most entertaining part of the show for me. Owens definitely deserves a shot. Another man's loss is another man's gain.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Rollins is a legit hazard at this point.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah I'm good on seth or roman again.



Same. part of why i was content with finn winning it to begin with


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn man, poor Finn.



God Movement said:


> Rollins is a legit hazard at this point.


What are you doing, Seth.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Balor returns at the Rumble, wins, goes to Mania to reclaim the title. Best that they can do if he's out for long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Please don't tease Shane vs Brock.

Stop trying to kill your son Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev's fight for his waifu is truly admirable 

damn you Roman you fiend!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> AND YOUR NEWWWWW UNIVERSAL CHAMPION
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shitty belt to go along shitty babyface?

Makes sense to me


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> AND YOUR NEWWWWW UNIVERSAL CHAMPION
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman is the champion we need not the champion that we want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> dean ambrose isn't winning the universal title from what i know



Neither is Roman but you're bringing him up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> but it was you who said shitty babyface so i assumed you meant mr ambrose is it oochie wally wally or is it one mic


These are some terrible comebacks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't say this shit enough. But I'm a certified Booker mark.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyway, RAW time. I'm interested to see what they are going to do.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I don't say this shit enough. But I'm a certified Booker mark.


Booker T is THE man. Loved his tag and singles runs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Balor torn labrum. Dammit Seth, that's how Sting was sent into retirement. He needs to stop throwing people into turnbuckles/barricades.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Six months? WTFFFF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Harambe sign

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Balor torn labrum. Dammit Seth, that's how Sting was sent into retirement. He needs to stop throwing people into turnbuckles/barricades.



I was just thinking that. Wasn't Bret ranting about this same thing.

WTFFFF.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Mick forgot to color his beard


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

We need a tournament. Set the motherfucking kayfabe hiearchy and the programing to make up for the fact we don't have a champ for 3-4 months you probably had planned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck. This makes me sad.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I was just thinking that. Wasn't Bret ranting about this same thing.
> 
> WTFFFF.


Didn't he also injure Cena with that?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

are you fucking kidding me.

wtf.

.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

what should have been the happiest night for Finn.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

You deserve it chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm, opening up Raw with Balor.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

Anyone have a stream


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

they're keeping the thick ring posts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

No Finn. 'Tank you m8


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

geezus christ it's Daniel Bryan all over again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Shitttttt. He's over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hate this. Devitt/Balor worked so hard to get to this level and just kept on putting good match after good match and the house show reports always speak highly of him. He wouldn't have taken nights off. 

I love Seth, he'd probably make my top 5 in the world list in terms of performance, but fucking shit man. He fucked up and I hope he doesn't get the fucking belt. Seriously go feud with Roman for the US title.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they're keeping the thick ring posts





Dean Ambrose said:


> they're keeping the thick ring posts


Steph likes them thick


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth lmaooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Seth Master Planner.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Soaking up that heel heat fucking Seth man. 

I think Finn got over as a baby face in that moment. Hopefully they Terry Funk him into the feud except he wins and reigns for a few months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't think Seth should be punished. I also don't think he should win the title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

That belt would look good on Nakamura.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Sami & Finn were great rfriends


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Using the belt heat for Seth. LOL


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm legitimately pissed. WTF man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Steph likes them thick




Well I set myself up here


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

LET'S GO!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Kevin Owens Champion pls.
Would love a Sami/Set feud for the title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh shitttttttttttttt Sami. That would make sense. Goddddd yes. Please...


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth lmaooooo





Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth Master Planner.



The Architect.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho looks cocky as usual.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

KO time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

RAW's stacked roster means they can immediately shunt people into the main card. Love it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh shitttttttttttttt Sami. That would make sense. Goddddd yes. Please...



I want the really purehearted self aware but still stupid version of Sami though.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

New champ is either going to be Sami or KO.

I think KO might just win it all. 

Though that you mean you would have two champions with "non traditional' WWE's physiques.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho just seems like he doesn't give a shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

KO CHAMP PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Enzo & Cass? really?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho deserves a shot just for tangling with B0rk.

EDIT: Jericho begging Steph for it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Give us a fucking tournament!!!! DO ITTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

ROMAN REIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

This lit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

hahaha those boos. this is great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

this shit seems overly chaotic.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Roman Empire rising


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

The first chorus of boos heard tonight for the best heel in the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment is lit as fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

*How about some Samoa Joe?*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Tournament time IMO


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Next week


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

That's dumb. they don't need a champion immediately.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking great way to open the show and lift spirits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE should do something like TNA did with the Bound for Glory Series.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE should do something like TNA did with the Bound for Glory Series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Title has more heel heat than Roman Reigns


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wanted to hear the Bowser music and see Joe come down that ramp.

Please let Sami win and let KO-Sami be the story of this feud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

_"WE WANT SLATER!"
_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2016)

We want Slater.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

So Seth and Sami to start off the matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

The problem I have is that they really need programming content, there was a plan for Balor moving forward and now you have to replace that time. I don't understand how you don't do a tournament.

Seriously just run your own G1 and fill up programming by giving people fresh matchups that way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> _"WE WANT SLATER!"
> _



Truly the best babyface in the company right now

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really wanted to hear the Bowser music and see Joe come down that ramp.
> 
> Please let Sami win and let KO-Sami be the story of this feud.



I've had enough of that feud personally.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Should have been a battle royal

Watch it be seth vs big cass


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem I have is that they really need programming content, there was a plan for Balor moving forward and now you have to replace that time. I don't understand how you don't do a tournament.
> 
> Seriously just run your own G1 and fill up programming by giving people fresh matchups that way.



Vince probably said that they absolutely need a champion asap. His sense of how optics and how the company should look. I think it would be a great idea to push this all the way to the next PPV. Obviously the person isn't going to lose at their first title defense, so why not just have the title match on the next big event.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

lol why did enzo and cass come out? Big Cass gonna get the title already??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

So what's the structure of the series? A tournament? League? Coulda announced that shit before it actually begun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why did enzo and cass come out? Big Cass gonna get the title already??



Plan B.  

Doubt it, hopefully the Enzo/Cass team gets some gold under their belts before the inevitable split.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Also, hopefully the buckebomb is legit banned now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So what's the structure of the series? A tournament? League? Coulda announced that shit before it actually begun.



Series of matches 


Since they want to crown a champ next week they're just bulldozing through tourney


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm afraid sami next on seth hit list


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Vince probably said that they absolutely need a champion asap. His sense of how optics and how the company should look. I think it would be a great idea to push this all the way to the next PPV. Obviously the person isn't going to lose at their first title defense, so why not just have the title match on the next big event.



Here's the thing I really fill like you have that 30 day rule and you can have Finn relinquish the belt later into the tournament process and still have him do the appearances as the champion. It's a work that's how you keep his ass in the fold too. Then have the G1 to book the territory and just see what the crowd responds to while booking intelligently to protect certain guys.

It's just so fucking obvious and right there but I feel like no one suggests it in a context he can understand. Like Balor was great on GMA, he was absolutely great in that segment putting over that he's traveled while being engaging with that accent. 

Just a week to decide these things and there's no real hierarchy in the midcard as is. It's just a mess. They're just going to make it up as they go despite booking the shit in reverse as apart of their actual writing process. Just smh.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Imagine if Rollins lost this match lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

If Balor returns in time for the rumble, then that's just magic waiting to happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Shit I jinxed it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh okay. Seth is winning lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

OMG he's going to work through this. This doesn't seem like a work.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Rollins is cursed. This never happened when Reigns was on top!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

So they're playing off the Seth injuring opponents thing now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

This man just said, "he has to get in line at the hospital."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

so Sami loses due to kayfabe injury. I guess since it's obvious Seth isn't losing for a while.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm afraid sami next on seth hit list


You weren't lyin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> This man just said, "he has to get in line at the hospital."


Mah boi Graves too good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I really hate how good Zayn is at selling. Dude fucking works you so hard with his sells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves is just getting better too. They're letting him do more of his thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Bret getting to shit on Seth some more


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Dudes are legit shook seeing sami stumble. i don't blame them tho because i have to actively remind myself that the man is a really good seller

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Either Seth wins by "injuring people" or Zayn's underdog journey to the title begins now.



SoulTaker said:


> OMG he's going to work through this. This doesn't seem like a work.



Master seller at it again.



Lord Trollbias said:


> So they're playing off the Seth injuring opponents thing now.



Corey isn't shutting up about it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Zayn even confused himself with that selling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bret getting to shit on Seth some more



Sami's Canadian too so it'll be an even bigger shit. 



ted. said:


> Dudes are legit shook seeing sami stumble. i don't blame them tho because i have to actively remind myself that the man is a really good seller



I think he might be the best targeted area seller I've ever seen in my entire life. In terms of being battleworn he's amazing but yea otherwise he makes dudes who are great sellers look like shit by comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why did enzo and cass come out? Big Cass gonna get the title already??



7ft tall, white, muscled, New York region, popular.

He's Vince's wet dream


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Really good match between Seth and Sami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck this match is good. Kick ass psychology.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Zayn had no chance.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

"There was never really any doubt about it."

lmao this is how they structure the roster .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck we are getting seth vs roman or seth vs big cass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Great match. Better be Rollins vs Owens in the finale. Have Rusev cost Reigns his match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

If it ends up being Seth vs. Roman


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck we are getting seth vs roman or seth vs big cass



As bad as this sounds. I think they're going to do Reigns vs Rollins next week. Rusev costs Reigns then you get Reigns v Rusev for the US Title and Rollins becomes Universal Champion. That's my guess.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Great match. Better be Rollins vs Owens in the finale. Have Rusev cost Reigns his match.



2 heels? Unlikely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

If its seth vs big cass or roman I'm putting my boogers in Vince soup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Great match. Better be Rollins vs Owens in the finale. Have Rusev cost Reigns his match.



I hope so too. They're all HHH's sons so now it's time for the big bro to put the little bro in his place.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Wtf was that ad just now?


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If it ends up being Seth vs. Roman


Doubt it. think gm is on to something about rusev costing him his chance. it'd be criminally stupid if they had him sit on his thumbs while reigns competes for the top title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If it ends up being Seth vs. Roman



Rusev most likely will cost Roman the title next week , meaning they're setting up Seth for another title win.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

"The man that everybody forgot about"


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

When did he come to the ring earlier


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Is the point of this match to see how far KO can pop up Neville? Why not give Neville a match where he can go over so it doesn't look like he's retreating to the cruiserweight division when he goes down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

RIP Neville


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Should be another solid ass match here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When did he come to the ring earlier



Pretty much thinking the same dude.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

They need to call up Samoa Joe or something


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do I get this feeling we'll be seeing a Cass vs Reigns match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

What the fuck is Dunn doing? Dude gets paid to presumably choose camera angles and he picks the one that shows Neville doing a fucking tuck into the clothesline. Smh.

I really don't mean to shit on Raw but this is terrible. Balor getting hurt doesn't mean lose all sense of how to properly book the territory, it means you have to figure out how to make a babyface or put a heel over. Balor was probably going to get a 6 month reign with an opt out strategy of his reign in month 3-4.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> neville is competing but the cruiserweight title isn't on the line



This post is 6 months too early.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They need to call up Samoa Joe or something



Joe got kayfabe injured by Nakamura's Kinshasaa so they're continuing the feud.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> 7ft tall, white, muscled, New York region, popular.
> 
> He's Vince's wet dream


And you can't teach that!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Are they gonna bring up dudelyz retiring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

hey guys , we've watched about 10+ hours of WWE wrestling. That's insane


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

That Rollins is an injury machine he keeps that shit up he is going back to nxt.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus that german suplex sooooo crisp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves is carrying the fuck out of the RAW commentary team.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Neville staaaaaahp i can only get so erect


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That Rollins is an injury machine he keeps that shit up he is going back to nxt.



It was kayfabe injury. Sami sold it like a champ


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

They need to revisit some of these moves man lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

They are 100% booking this show on the fly. What the fuck lol


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Big Cass and Roman are the next two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

It's like they're coming up with it as they go along because that fatal 4 way thing wasn't a thing before this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey guys , we've watched about 10+ hours of WWE wrestling. That's insane



We a family now


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Fatal 4 way title match huh? Hopefully KO wins it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Big cass vs Rollins vs roman vs Owens will be amazing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah so this just means the Balor results got in really late but still this is just fucking awful.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was kayfabe injury. Sami sold it like a champ



Not talking about that. Talking about Sting, Cenas nose, his own knee, and now balor. Mother fucker has cost wwe at least a million dollars with his careless bulkshit.

Beginning to think D-lo's power bomb is safer than Rollins


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Changed predictions:

Rusev costs Reigns. Reigns costs Rusev.

Rollins vs KO vs Cass vs Jericho

Next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We a family now



Wyatt Family?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey guys , we've watched about 10+ hours of WWE wrestling. That's insane



Jesus christ I'm going to be hung over from wrestling or I'm crazy. I watched a shit ton of the G1 matches I missed or needed to rewatch too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

That's how u get ants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

So Rusev vs Kass and Jericho vs Reigns.   At least one of the two faces left has to win or it's an all heel Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Not talking about that. Talking about Sting, Cenas nose, his own knee, and now balor. Mother fucker has cost wwe at least a million dollars with his careless bulkshit.
> 
> Beginning to think D-lo's power bomb is safer than Rollins



It's his corner powerbomb. I think it might get banned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Rusev vs Kass and Jericho vs Reigns.   At least one of the two faces left has to win or it's an all heel Fatal 4 Way.



Didn't summerslam teach us that heels are the new babyfaces?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Jesus christ I'm going to be hung over from wrestling or I'm crazy. I watched a shit ton of the G1 matches I missed or needed to rewatch too.


You insane dude 

I can't even believe that WWE had all these matches in three days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't want the New Day to split, but Big E should get a US title (while still in the stable). He's good mang.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Jesus christ I'm going to be hung over from wrestling or I'm crazy. I watched a shit ton of the G1 matches I missed or needed to rewatch too.



WWE programming has had good viewer retention since the split. At least for me personally.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's his corner powerbomb. I think it might get banned.



The Cena thing was a knee to the face. It was so sloppy hit man called him out on it. Face it Rollins is crazy athletic but he is an unsafe worker. He has been averaging a major injury every 2 months if you go back to cena incident.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn this might be the start of New Day getting split up.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

I love this feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The Cena thing was a knee to the face. It was so sloppy hit man called him out on it. Face it Rollins is crazy athletic but he is an unsafe worker. He has been averaging a major injury every 2 months if you go back to cena incident.



That incident was last year I think.  The only other injury during that time is the Finn one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

also remember when the Club was supposed to be taken serious? Good times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Pumphandle ass smack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Why are the matches good tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

poor baby face Karl and Luke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> poor baby face Karl and Luke



They'll win the titles to feud with Enzo and Cass.

EDIT: Bully Ray. Hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They'll win the titles to feud with Enzo and Cass.
> 
> EDIT: Bully Ray. Hype.



I hope so . They need legitimacy right now


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That incident was last year I think.  The only other injury during that time is the Finn one.



Cenas face smash was July/August 2015, sting killed into retirement was mid September, Rollins destroys his knee in November, Rollins returns may/June, two months later balor dislocated shoulder. 

Seriously every two months that guys active he does a major injury. It's legit fact.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

TITUS BOTCHING LIKE MAD


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like foley had something to say about the crowd's reception to the belt too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Cenas face smash was July/August 2015, sting killed into retirement was mid September, Rollins destroys his knee in November, Rollins returns may/June, two months later balor dislocated shoulder.
> 
> Seriously every two months that guys active he does a major injury. It's legit fact.



but that knee injury was just pure bad luck on a house show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> Looks like foley had something to say about the crowd's reception to the belt too



Can't expect people to shut up if they're given shit. At least they gave Finn a warm reception tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Literally the only grudge feud going on now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

sorry Titus, I don't give any fucks to your feud


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Titus with dem botches


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that knee injury was just pure bad luck on a house show



Once is an instance, twice a coincidence, three times is a pattern. That knee wasn't bad luck it was injured doing a stupid careless move on a houseshow against Kane of all freaking people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Titus- they want you
Me- who is they


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

fucking hell  We want slater


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

This sucks ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Once is an instance, twice a coincidence, three times is a pattern. That knee wasn't bad luck it was injured doing a stupid careless move on a houseshow against Kane of all freaking people.



Look I get it seems like a pattern. As much as anything though we can't say he's careless wrestler cause I'm pretty sure Bret will say it again anyways


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Titus and Young both need to be released. Sign that Backlund fella, he's decent


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Bob Backland still got some moves.

Still didn't give a shit about Titus though.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Titus promo went on way too long and damn is Slater over now.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

She certainly is ravishing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep Seth basically injured Finn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Titus promo went on way too long and damn is Slater over now.



Could be a decent midcarder if they played it right.


EDIT: Lana


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Honestly don't give us that Shane/Lesnar match we didn't ask for.

We got Shane/Taker and didn't want it and Shane had to jump from the cage to justify it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 22, 2016)

Seeing the video,well Finn didn't really place his arm really well.It was an injury that could have been avoided.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

love the way Rusev is heel because he's married to Lana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev hurt himself doing his taunt


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Rusev vs Cass (or Enzo?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly don't give us that Shane/Lesnar match we didn't ask for.
> 
> We got Shane/Taker and didn't want it and Shane had to jump from the cage to justify it.



Vince wants to kill his son to justify Steph taking over the company


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

What exactly is that thing that Enzo does the chicken walk?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Enzo please do your thing and just get really raunchy with it fuck the political correct dipshits.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Cass still seems a bit off when he's working the Mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel like Cass/Rusev is going to be a midcard match we see for years on repeat.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like Cass/Rusev is going to be a midcard match we see for years on repeat.


like Big Show/Kane


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince wants to kill his son to justify Steph taking over the company



Even if Brock german suplexed Shane through an LED I would still be fucking pissed if that was a match they spent time building.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What exactly is that thing that Enzo does the chicken walk?



It's the G walk ....how u doin?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> like Big Show/Kane



Yeah.

Same with Enzo/Jericho if Jericho can hang on for another year or 2 during his cruiserweight run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Even if Brock german suplexed Shane through an LED I would still be fucking pissed if that was a match they spent time building.


Yeah I don't want that match either. How about forcing Brock to face New Jack in a hardcore match?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Could be a decent midcarder if they played it right.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Lana


Yeah Slater could be the true underdog they're looking for there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah Slater could be the true underdog they're looking for there.



Have him face Miz for the intercontinental title and if he wins not only gets the belt but a contract


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

How is Rusev not face yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

So... his injuries are so bad that he's willing to forfeit a Universal Title match opportunity?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So... his injuries are so bad that he's willing to forfeit a Universal Title match opportunity?



He's a heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Have him face Miz for the intercontinental title and if he wins not only gets the belt but a contract


I'd be down for that. Better Slater than Apollo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

so only one face in that triple threat


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How is Rusev not face yet?


Because he's bulgarian, you idiot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He's a heel.



I get that. Does that mean he suddenly doesn't care about getting the most valuable title on the brand?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

This is great lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

fuck man Jeri-ko has too much chemistry going on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

I wonder if they panic-book this and make Cass the champion.  



God Movement said:


> I get that. Does that mean he suddenly doesn't care about getting the most valuable title on the brand?



Not at the expense of getting hurt. That's how Finn and Sami are faces and he's not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd be down for that. Better Slater than Apollo.



It would also help if he showed up somewhere else to try and maintain the storyline up until Backlash.

so while he awaits for that match , he goes to NXT  , hell even FCW


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Agree, or no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana my love


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

ugh Charlotte needs a manager pronto!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Good heel promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

That's too much heat to let one heel soak up. All that Sasha heat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

We want Bayley!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I like that booking move. Automatically put Sasha back in the title picture when she's back.

What about Finn? That's the kind of uneven shit people hate.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

inb4 Nikki


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

or Bayley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

There ain't no stoppin us now


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Hugging time!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Smackdown got shafted HARDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes fuck this, the injury is worth it if we get Sasha showing up and Terry Funk'ing herself into the feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

well guess I know which women's division is better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Meanwhile Becky gets to job to Nikki Bing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Smackdown got shafted HARDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Raw needed a babyface and Bayley was sitting right there on the board. 

Smackdown got Nikki's drawing power. 

It's uneven to me but there's always Asuka when Ember Moon is ready to carry NXT.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Don't stutter Bayley if Vince sees he'll give you a dumbass gimmick!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

I can only take so much shit from how biased they are towards Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't stutter Bayley if Vince sees he'll give you a dumbass gimmick!



FFS. Shut up. You jinxed it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Smackdown got Nikki's drawing power.



I can't even....

goddamn I usually respect your thoughts but this?

This ?


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2016)

Watch her be a top 5 seller in the company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

that moment when Bayley is prolly the top face on RAW right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a fucking Harambe sign in the crowd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> that moment when Bayley is prolly the top face on RAW right now.



Tied along with Slater  


TWO PEOPLE BAND BAYLAY!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Cool that Bayley get's her premier match next but how does she work with Brooke?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't even....
> 
> goddamn I usually respect your thoughts but this?
> 
> This ?



She's got her own show that people watch because they presumably like her/hate watch her. So yeah Smackdown got her drawing power. Honestly you don't think as a woman with her crossover and fanbase that she isn't as big or as visible of a draw as someone like Del Rio or a lot of the guys for that matter?

Again I'm not that happy about it because I really wanted Bayley on Smackdown but I can see how the board is line up and what makes sense for them, especially since they won't have Bayley as a top face and definitely have to ride it out with Becky. 

I don't think this was the plan.



kurisu said:


> FFS. Shut up. You jinxed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Bayley merch is gonna crush.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Bayley is here. Shit is hyped. 

Was hoping they'd pull the trigger on the title shot and have her pull a Paige.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

@God Movement I don't think you know what infant means.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool that Bayley get's her premier match next but how does she work with Brooke?



They had one match I think and it wasn't that good. It was better than most Dana Brooke matches but I think it might actually be Dana Brooke's last match before the call up and Bayley needed stuff to do.

Bayley will carry.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

ted. said:


> Different strokes. i can't vibe with it either but it is what it is



dana fine as hell though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She's got her own show that people watch because they presumably like her/hate watch her. So yeah Smackdown got her drawing power. Honestly you don't think as a woman with her crossover and fanbase that she isn't as big or as visible of a draw as someone like Del Rio or a lot of the guys for that matter?
> 
> Again I'm not that happy about it because I really wanted Bayley on Smackdown but I can see how the board is line up and what makes sense for them, especially since they won't have Bayley as a top face and definitely have to ride it out with Becky.
> 
> I don't think this was the plan.



Oh god Nikki is watched? I like to assume it's due to Daniel and Cena being the draws more so than those two 


I just think Bayley could have provided the boost of energy Smackdown needs.   Cena's out, Orton's out, people are getting bored with all the divas . Smackdown just has this dullness of nothing going on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw needed a babyface and Bayley was sitting right there on the board.
> 
> Smackdown got Nikki's drawing power.
> 
> It's uneven to me but there's always Asuka when Ember Moon is ready to carry NXT.



Having Nikki on the roster aint a good thing. Remember the Bella era?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god Nikki is watched? I like to assume it's due to Daniel and Cena being the draws more so than those two
> 
> 
> I just think Bayley could have provided the boost of energy Smackdown needs.   Cena's out, Orton's out, people are getting bored with all the divas . Smackdown just has this dullness of nothing going on.



Yeah, she is...idk I guess it's because she's hot. That's why people watch the Kardashians.

I agree. I wanted her there.


kurisu said:


> Having Nikki on the roster aint a good thing. Remember the Bella era?



I do and I actually said I wasn't happy that she's back because the Bellas held back the division. I don't necessarily blame her but her existence in the division is just a problem. I'm on the bandwagon, but if you want to get eyes on Smackdown and you're not getting the top young babyface in Bayley then Nikki is a good pillow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

only WWE ruins bayley joy with Roman booing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

@SoulTaker On second thought Asuka should be brought up to RAW, Becky too. Nikki's booking will hinder every woman on that brand. Least they could do is keep the talented ones away from her.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Having Nikki on the roster aint a good thing. Remember the Bella era?


I wish you died in the WOMB!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah, she is...idk I guess it's because she's hot. That's why people watch the Kardashians.
> 
> I agree. I wanted her there.
> 
> ...



She's hot? People have low standards 

*sigh* I just feel bad for Becky man. She's the odd man out of the 'revolution' of the four horse women. 

Also Smackdown better start the Ambrose vs Styles feud. I'd at least like to see Face AJ vs Heel Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker On second thought Asuka should be brought up to RAW, Becky too. Nikki's booking will hinder every woman on that brand. Least they could do is keep the talented ones away from her.



Becky is on Smackdown dude .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh shit. Cruiserweight division next month. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky is on Smackdown dude .



And I'm saying bring her over to RAW.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

ROOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

"Because I love big sweaty men"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> only WWE ruins bayley joy with Roman booing



It's really Hogan booking



kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker On second thought Asuka should be brought up to RAW, Becky too. Nikki's booking will hinder every woman on that brand. Least they could do is keep the talented ones away from her.



That's what I wanted at the draft but then they doubled up on Charlotte and Sasha which completely fucked everything up when they should have been separated with Sasha taking the workers and Charlotte taking girls like Paige and Naomi and Natty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

He what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh shit. Cruiserweight division next month.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm saying bring her over to RAW.




Ah ok. Yeah would be cool to trade someone like Cesaro to help with the main event on Smackdown, while Becky strengthens the women's division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really Hogan booking
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I wanted at the draft but then they doubled up on Charlotte and Sasha which completely fucked everything up when they should have been separated with Sasha taking the workers and Charlotte taking girls like Paige and Naomi and Natty.



Except without the actual cheers


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun Strowman

LARGER THAN LIFE

with more superstars like strowman the vanilla midgets won't have jobs for much longer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Wasn't this Big E's gimmick in FCW?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Here's my biggest issue with the Dudleyz. Why the fuck are they on Raw when they could have done this angle while putting over American Alpha and just feuding over their hype. No titles needed to make that work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Bully Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

so this is wwe being in line with the lgbt community


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to see Braun vs Brock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Heh, so Strowman showing off another finisher in a filler match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I want to see Braun vs Brock


happened at the Rumble.

Sucked ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Replace Tessmacher with Velvet Sky. Leggoooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Legend said:


> so this is wwe being in line with the lgbt community



Replace it with "I like big sweaty tiddies" and you'll have an outcry.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

You know Devon use to be the workrate guy in this team...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Where's the fooking chain Bully?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wasn't this Big E's gimmick in FCW?



He took Bundy's gimmick and it was a 5 count.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

WWE has people injured left and right, cant get old guys to come back but keeps these guys off tv and then has them retire? Im getting pissed at how talents are being used lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Just a quick thought, but would the Aces and Eights stable have worked in the WWE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Mention the TLC matches dammit.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE has people injured left and right, cant get old guys to come back but keeps these guys off tv and then has them retire? Im getting pissed at how talents are being used lol



I agree. Really pissed at the booking tonight.



PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick thought, but would the Aces and Eights stable have worked in the WWE?



No. Dead in the water.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

This wind up for the heel swerve

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

I dont mean to ruin the moment but this doesnt make any sense to me. Hardys are leading TNA woth no sign of slowing down. Why do the Dudleys have to retire?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

oh shit they mentioned the Hardy boys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Hardyz mentioned. DELETE chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Bully Ray fixin to Jannety the fuck outta Devon....


Again........ for the 4th time......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

wut?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Heh, a parting gift.  The get to destroy the Shinning Stars.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

I miss Carlito


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I dont mean to ruin the moment but this doesnt make any sense to me. Hardys are leading TNA woth no sign of slowing down. Why do the Dudleys have to retire?



Everytbody is different. I mean I get what you're saying in terms of the bumps the Hardys take but even look at these guy's bodies and you can see how Devon is breaking down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Like seriously........ fuckin wut?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

still shoving this shitty gimmick huh?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

So these guys are gonna be fucked up to make the Dudleys look good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

That's a nice gift doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Only in WWE do the heels get you a plane ticket to Puerto Rico and that's considered something hateable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

I thought the one reason why the Dudley's would consider the WWE their home was because Paul forgot to patent their names and the WWE got the rights to it after ECW's buyout.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

So they're really going to Full Sail or the table is the heel turn spot?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Shit. No Bully Ray?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Crowd is lit tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Guess the Dudleys are going to Full Sail. All this heel heat getting wrung out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Well does that mean the Club is done with New Day then?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow what the fuck...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Gallows is so terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

why the fuck is Luke and Karl going after Dudleyz?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well does that mean the Club is done with New Day then?



Just getting heat on them with the retirement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

Good shit from the Club, this is how they should have always been booked


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

MOTY coming up


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

I get it  but.......still kinda stupid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice of the Dudleyz to put over Luke and Karl over before retiring. Sucks that we ain't gettin Bully Ray tho.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Replace it with "I like big sweaty tiddies" and you'll have an outcry.


Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

so they're legit retiring?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so they're legit retiring?



Looks like it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

This is such a waste. Dudleys should have been on Smackdown. Put American Alpha over in the preshow. Retire.

It's a waste to use that heat for a team that's pretty dead in the water in "The Club".

I love Karl Anderson. Not really a Guns n Gallows fan but they're so dead in the water.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nice of the Dudleyz to put over Luke and Karl over before retiring. Sucks that we ain't gettin Bully Ray tho.



I'll remember that gimmick from him at TNA and not what came after.  

Holy shit, going emo, that coffin match, and that stalking at the church with his own music.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

people are legit pissed at Seth though.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

"You can't wrestle!"

These people are damn near brain dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Really looking like Seth vs. Roman. Seth wins next week, and they have a match at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Really looking like Seth vs. Roman*. Seth wins next week, and they have a match at Clash of Champions.


Its a Fatal 4 Way though


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 22, 2016)

Good maybe Seth the arch angel of injury can lay out Roman next week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people are legit pissed at Seth though.



Balor's over. Like I said the crowd was a shit ton of smarks/wannabe smarks who just absorbing the match expecting these crazy high spots that never came because that's a Balor match. They popped and chanted for all of the hot parts like they were supposed to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its a Fatal 4 Way though



I meant one of them will win next week (likely Seth), and they'll have a match at Clash of Champions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Still expecting Rusev to screw Roman either tonight or next week?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Cole actually called an enziguri properly, what the fuck is it 2002?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

I really don't get how Roman stil has a move called the drive by.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

also


SoulTaker said:


> Balor's over. Like I said the crowd was a shit ton of smarks/wannabe smarks who just absorbing the match expecting these crazy high spots that never came because that's a Balor match. They popped and chanted for all of the hot parts like they were supposed to.


actually a lot of them are still remembering about the Sting injury. Again as you said he was 50 but to see the same move hurt someone else that's loved does make it seem bad for ole flashes his dick Seth


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho has the hope spots


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

Damnni fell asleep and woke up to something dope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Jericho's finishers are so weak mang. Don't think they can take out cole at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

keep trying WWE, crowd was chanting for that heel shenanigans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

Look at how fucking happy this heel is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still expecting Rusev to screw Roman either tonight or next week?


So next week then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Why didn't KO just give Jericho a bitch hit so he wins by DQ?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2016)

Seriously,  if Steen can't use the Package Piledriver,

Seth needs to ditch the bucklebomb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

They're doing this shit AGAIN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

geezus fuck it's sad when the face is this hated that people wanted him to tap to a heel.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

Here we go again


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Lmao Reigns started to laugh when Jericho slapped him  .


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

Well shit, Reigns won. Guess Rusev costs him next week. People don't seriously think Reigns is going to win in the middle of a US Title program do they?

2 faces, 2 heels. Only KO and Rollins can win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 22, 2016)

When I was 8 I hated the fuck out of HHH. I brought into the work. I hated his guts and wanted all kinds of bad shit to happen to him. 

I feel like the way HHH made 8 year old me feel is how Roman makes 70% of wrestling fans feel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

That was a fun match to watch.  Owens trying his best to help out Jericho but to no avail.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

I think Reigns might actually win back the belt next week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Balor injury fucked everything.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When I was 8 I hated the fuck out of HHH. I brought into the work. I hated his guts and wanted all kinds of bad shit to happen to him.
> 
> I feel like the way HHH made 8 year old me feel is how Roman makes 70% of wrestling fans feel.



I liked Triple H as a kid. Was stunned to find out all nasty shit about him online when I grew up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I think Reigns might actually win back the belt next week.


Reigns ain't winning shit. Its Rollins or Owens. The fact that they still played on Rusev being injured from Reigns attack IMO guarantees he interferes and costs Reigns next week to continue their feud.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really don't get how Roman stil has a move called the drive by.


Ive always wondered about that, that is so not PG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2016)

Hmm, going from what I watched in the Rusev/Cass match I would be surprised if Vince decides to have the big guy try a singles program with Rusev to see how that works out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When I was 8 I hated the fuck out of HHH. I brought into the work. I hated his guts and wanted all kinds of bad shit to happen to him.
> 
> I feel like the way HHH made 8 year old me feel is how Roman makes 70% of wrestling fans feel.




but HHH was supposed to make you feel that way 

Roman isn't

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Well shit, Reigns won. Guess Rusev costs him next week. People don't seriously think Reigns is going to win in the middle of a US Title program do they?
> 
> 2 faces, 2 heels. Only KO and Rollins can win.



They still need to do the CoC match. They still need a face to do it and it wont be Cass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

So much for bully ray


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> you people have been watching wrestling for decades and can't see roman getting screwed a mile away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I called since the beginning of the night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When I was 8 I hated the fuck out of HHH. I brought into the work. I hated his guts and wanted all kinds of bad shit to happen to him.
> 
> I feel like the way HHH made 8 year old me feel is how Roman makes 70% of wrestling fans feel.




Roman, brock and Charlotte is hated by the vast majority and is considered to have no talent what so ever lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

God Movement said:


> you people have been watching wrestling for decades and can't see roman getting screwed a mile away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who? 

Cass can take over for Roman against Rusev. Already saw some seeds planted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

Tomorrow night is Smackdown and with that 14 hours of wrestling in four days

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tomorrow night is Smackdown and with that 14 hours of wrestling in four days



Why the fuck are you complaining when it's good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose vs. AJ or are they continuing the Cena thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why the fuck are you complaining when it's good?


Not complaining, just haven't watched this much wrestling ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2016)

People that don't think we'll get Seth vs. Roman for a while are blind. Hopefully it is filled with gimmick matches because I'm already sick of that feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

hear me out but I was kinda hoping they sent out Dean to help out Orton at Summerslam.

Just so I can see Brock stiff suplex the shit out of Dean


----------



## God Movement (Aug 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> People that don't think we'll get Seth vs. Roman for a while are blind. Hopefully it is filled with gimmick matches because I'm already sick of that feud.



I'll show you this post again next week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns ain't winning shit. Its Rollins or Owens. The fact that they still played on Rusev being injured from Reigns attack IMO guarantees he interferes and costs Reigns next week to continue their feud.



I see that they're creeping him back into closing out the show, so I was thinking maybe they'd take a risk. Owens should be the champion, but I think they're just prolonging giving it to Rollins. Which sucks- he doesn't need the damn belt.

But I think there's reason to push. Balor's push shows they understand the "top" guys just haven't been getting over in the way that they should.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hear me out but I was kinda hoping they sent out Dean to help out Orton at Summerslam.
> 
> Just so I can see Brock stiff suplex the shit out of Dean


What kinda Ambrose fan are you?!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 22, 2016)

Just as planned Balor will be in the midcard after his return, but Roman is back on the top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What kinda Ambrose fan are you?!



I'm a Lunatic Fringe just like him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2016)

I prefer Smackdown if only for the fact that it does not have Roman Reigns.

Also, I'm a bit miffed by Tyler Breeze's lack of push...He's still young, and even just two or three years is plenty of time to turn things around in this industry. WWE needs to do a better job building up its stars. I like Ziggler, but he's 36...he has a foot out the door already, this should be the "new era" after all. Maybe have Breezango be legitimate contenders for the inevitable Smackdown Tag team championships for a year or so, and have Breeze turn on him ala Rockers?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm a Lunatic Fringe just like him


More like a benadict lunatic if anything. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> I prefer Smackdown if only for the fact that it does not have Roman Reigns.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit miffed by Tyler Breeze's lack of push...He's still young, and even just two or three years is plenty of time to turn things around in this industry. WWE needs to do a better job building up its stars. I like Ziggler, but he's 36...he has a foot out the door already, this should be the "new era" after all. Maybe have Breezango be legitimate contenders for the inevitable Smackdown Tag team championships for a year or so, and have Breeze turn on him ala Rockers?


They just don't see anything in Breeze. They jobbed him out as soon as he made it onto the main roster.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

The Kingpin's, the champ's show tomorrow 
whose the next challenger to get run over


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

On the ESPN ticker it's saying Balor will be out 2-3 months.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns ain't winning shit. Its Rollins or Owens. The fact that they still played on Rusev being injured from Reigns attack IMO guarantees he interferes and costs Reigns next week to continue their feud.





kurisu said:


> People that don't think we'll get Seth vs. Roman for a while are blind. Hopefully it is filled with gimmick matches because I'm already sick of that feud.





Raiden said:


> I see that they're creeping him back into closing out the show, so I was thinking maybe they'd take a risk. Owens should be the champion, but I think they're just prolonging giving it to Rollins. Which sucks- he doesn't need the damn belt.
> 
> But I think there's reason to push. Balor's push shows they understand the "top" guys just haven't been getting over in the way that they should.



Here's the thing though guys, we know this culminates with Roman probably winning the Rumble and challenging for one of the top 2 belts. I don't go out of my way to be depressing about shit but I really think we're the end result of all of this will be Roman back in the main event in time for Mania. We were just supposed to get a nice 6 month break. Who knows now.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

He had to add "regardless of brand". Daniel is fully invested in this brand feud


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2016)

how did this guy pull Sasha and get her to marry him?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Continuing my Summerslam marathon. Reached Summerslam 02... Fuck HBK vs. Triple H. Fuck it.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol, fuck that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why didn't KO just give Jericho a bitch hit so he wins by DQ?



Because heels don't actually trust each other, especially egomaniacs like Jericho and Owens.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They just don't see anything in Breeze. They jobbed him out as soon as he made it onto the main roster.



Yeah, that's what sucks. He has youth, he has potential. I honestly do think he can be at the least a huge asset to the company as an upper midcarder. Personally, I'd just take him to the levels Ziggler was only constantly on the cusp of, but never reached. He's not even 30, so they could ideally take their time with it. Like 3-4 years with a few IC and Tag Team title runs.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 23, 2016)

Latest from the dirtsheets.

*We’ve noted how Triple H wanted to back off a Vince McMahon-planned push for Alberto Del Rio as there’s been talk of Del Rio leaving WWE when his contract expires in October. There was also talk that Triple H just doesn’t like Del Rio.


Word now is that Paige and Del Rio being split up in the WWE Draft with Del Rio going to SmackDown was Triple H’s way of showing Del Rio who’s boss. The tension continues between the two and Triple H has expressed frustration over Del Rio disrespecting him. Triple H being down on Del Rio has started to rub off on Vince McMahon with Triple H pointing out how Del Rio parties a lot and is a liability to the company, and a bad influence on Paige.
*
One of the few times I agree with the Nose.

Del Rio is a flop as a world champion many times.

Didn't deserve the pushes he got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> More like a benadict lunatic if anything.
> 
> 
> They just don't see anything in Breeze. They jobbed him out as soon as he made it onto the main roster.


Im just havin fun saffle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirtsheets.
> 
> *We’ve noted how Triple H wanted to back off a Vince McMahon-planned push for Alberto Del Rio as there’s been talk of Del Rio leaving WWE when his contract expires in October. There was also talk that Triple H just doesn’t like Del Rio.
> 
> ...


Been saying this as well . Del shitto is overrated 

Thank you GOAT HHH


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hunter has good instincts as long as it doesn't concern his booking or his pet projects like Seth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Goddamn. Rock returned after his 2002 title loss as a heel when he got booed out the building in Summerslam 02. If only Vince allows that shit for Roman.

----

I don't care about Rio. Bring back Rodriguez. WWE actually lacks solid low-carders. Bo should feature more as well.


EDIT:


Ricardo


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> On the ESPN ticker it's saying Balor will be out 2-3 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh hopefully Rusev prevents that but now I'm not so sure evena  Rusev run-in will stop Reigns from winning it.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 23, 2016)

Raw's ending this week left a bad taste in my mouth. Jericho should have won, definitely not clean but by the assistance he already had from KO and later Rusev. Continuing the Rusev vs Roman feud. He still needs more time away from the world title scene imo.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 23, 2016)

Jericho shouldn't be going over any main-eventer, distraction or not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

The reason you want Jericho to lose is because it's unsettling having Roman this close to the belt again, but it is what it is. Either he's going to get it and get the Punk smashing run or they'll pivot and put it on someone else until Roman's ready to be put back into the main event.

I wouldn't have given Jericho the win in that spot but I wouldn't say he should never go over a main eventer no matter how much cheating. I think he needs to go over via cheating much more. Heels don't even cheat properly anymore.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 23, 2016)

Jericho's main role is to levitate the mid cards, which is great but sometimes he'll need those momments to reinforce that he's a top card at his roots.

Otherwise his impact on mid carders loses it's effect and they're just rivaling an old man past his prime. That's my opinion at least.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

I think you're offbase in assuming Jericho is anything more than a midcard also ran.

Jericho probably goes back down to the cruiserweight division because they legit have maybe 4 guys who can be actual characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

They not even hiding they still building roman. Dude lost the title but he been main eventing ever sense.

He even went after seth vs finn at summerslam.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

Dude was a former champ not so long ago. He should still be treated as a top guy and beat Jericho. It only makes sense that he's a contender. It's not like he won the title

Apparently the Dudley's leaving was legit. They used that attack to get some heat on Doc & Gallows.

Sucks that Dean is taking the blame for the SS match despite Ziggler also being in it

I heard Brock kissed Jericho on the forehead and said "kiss me back, bitch". Bitchass Brock

also CODY RHODES' NEW THEME IS OUT


----------



## Larcher (Aug 23, 2016)

As of now I wouldn't consider Jericho a top card, but I explained at his roots he is. Jericho is an odd case, as he can interchange if need be, so basically I think this disposition should be tapped into here and there.

This way his booking doesn't pan out by the numbers and newer stars overcoming Jericho is has a bigger effect in their progressions


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Jericho doesn't need much heat but that's what makes him a viable heel. You'll hate him for winning no matter how dirty because he's old and perceived to be past his prime. I think Jericho really needs to be in a tagteam at this stage, I think watching him wrestle now is just sad but at the same time watching him and Enzo open up Raw makes it obvious that's the cruiserweight feud like a year from now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Kuya said:


> how did this guy pull Sasha and get her to marry him?!?!?!?!?!?!?



He sewed her something nice.

Because he's a seamstress.

Sasha married a fucking seamstress.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

Kuya said:


> how did this guy pull Sasha and get her to marry him?!?!?!?!?!?!?





SoulTaker said:


> He sewed her something nice.
> 
> Because he's a seamstress.
> 
> Sasha married a fucking seamstress.



Aside from making costumes, isn't he also a wrestler that does independent shows?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> They not even hiding they still building roman. Dude lost the title but he been main eventing ever sense.
> 
> He even went after seth vs finn at summerslam.


Yeah that was dumb how he went after both world title matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Aside from making costumes, isn't he also a wrestler that does independent shows?



He use to be but he isn't anymore now that he makes dresses.

Nothing against the seamstress profession but everything against him.



[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah that was dumb how he went after both world title matches.



I feel like people really wouldn't have been happy regardless of where the titles were on the card because no matter what the presumption is going to be everything has meaning and one title is more than the other. WWE can't really do these things without their being a backlash for something that wasn't symbolic so much as a compromise.

What's really dumb is ending a 5 hour show with a no contest mid card title match followed by the ending of Brock/Orton


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

Also Vince and the Nose are trump supporters so of course they will hate Mexicans dating their own


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

bitchass Brock


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Raw's ending this week left a bad taste in my mouth. Jericho should have won, definitely not clean but by the assistance he already had from KO and later Rusev. Continuing the Rusev vs Roman feud. He still needs more time away from the world title scene imo.



Nah they not going to put Jericho over anyone. Look at what they did to the Dudleys. I wouldn't be surprised if more retirements follow. 

It's kind of ridiculous honestly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Nah they not going to put Jericho over anyone. Look at what they did to the Dudleys. I wouldn't be surprised if more retirements follow.
> 
> It's kind of ridiculous honestly.



I don't get this. What do you mean what they did to the Dudleys? 

I don't think they handled them properly but the implication is that the old guard needs to be put over. The Dudleys completely should have been lying down for American Alpha over on Smackdown. They at least used the retirement to put heat on The Club even if they're already dead in the water too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

WWE seems to be losing its prestige, not among fans I mean, but among the wrestlers themselves...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Vince and co are sleeping on a goldmine. Turn Roman heel FFS. You either get people to love him or you'll have one of the best heels in wrasslin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Vince and co are sleeping on a goldmine. Turn Roman heel FFS. You either get people to love him or you'll have one of the best heels in wrasslin.



What I don't understand is how they had him eat all of those pins which is something they wouldn't have done unless their hand was forced. Ok, got that, but if you think him losing will make him less popular and that the drug thing will make him less appealing then why not do the double turn.

Seth is a heel because they're comfortable and don't want to try anything else but why do they need to up Seth's degree of difficulty when the realignment gives them everything they need.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

The lesnar Orton finish was acceptable but having that crappy rusev reigns finish just before it? If that was Tue planned finish for the US title that shit should have been curtain jerking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WWE seems to be losing its prestige, not among fans I mean, but among the wrestlers themselves...



Depends on the bracket the wrestler is in. I don't think it's much different from how it's always been but with social media and all these other kinds of outlets its easier to see what's up. I mean the one example I'd use is Kenny Omega and the Bucks. I really honestly believe they never had any intention of going to WWE, not unless they started out directly on the main roster, and that the whole angle they did with the New Day was to work NJPW and ROH into giving them more money.

That's the other thing, the deals that HHH is offering are all low ball money offers in the sense it's more dates to get what they would get on the indys. I don't think he's taking that stance with hot free agents but dudes with TNA taint and RA era ties are getting the rough end of that one.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The lesnar Orton finish was acceptable but having that crappy rusev reigns finish just before it? If that was Tue planned finish for the US title that shit should have been curtain jerking



Pretty much this. Like how the hell do you end a 5 hour show with two back to back finishes that were ostensibly no contests.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

I guess they wanted us to save our energy for the holy Foley premiere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What I don't understand is how they had him eat all of those pins which is something they wouldn't have done unless their hand was forced. Ok, got that, but if you think him losing will make him less popular and that the drug thing will make him less appealing then why not do the double turn.
> 
> Seth is a heel because they're comfortable and don't want to try anything else but why do they need to up Seth's degree of difficulty when the realignment gives them everything they need.



I'd keep Seth heel as well. Getting nice heat for injuring Balor. Cesaro and Sami should get the two top face spots while slowly building Owens as the tweener. Because let's be honest Owens can never be a heel; he gets one of the best pops right now. So when Balor returns you have 6 guys that can shuffle around for the main event.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's the other thing, the deals that HHH is offering are all low ball money offers in the sense it's more dates to get what they would get on the indys. I don't think he's taking that stance with hot free agents but dudes with TNA taint and RA era ties are getting the rough end of that one.



Seems petty.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'd keep Seth heel as well. Getting nice heat for injuring Balor. Cesaro and Sami should get the two top face spots while slowly building Owens as the tweener. Because let's be honest Owens can never be a heel; he gets one of the best pops right now. So when Balor returns you have 6 guys that can shuffle around for the main event.



Roman and Seth at heel really hampers your believable baby faces though. I guess the contention is that you can make babyfaces by putting them up against heels of this caliber. 

I'm admittedly sleeping on Sami Zayn because I really don't have faith in this version of his character being anything more than the cruiserweight representative in the midcard. I just really don't think as long as his character is I hate Kevin Owens he'll ever be a top babyface. 

Cesaro has the Ziggler problem where no matter how much heat he gets I'll never buy it. That's a me thing though because I'm one of the folks that thinks he's one of the best wrestlers on the entire planet. 

Owens as a tweener works for me though. I've always thought Owens basically had the dynamic they want to accentuate with Reigns, the whole hard working good dad thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seems petty.



I think that's the natural assumption because it's HHH but he's really just handling it like the GM of a time would with old veteran talent. You're not paying for past production, you want to pay for present day and future value. That's basically the difference before AJ went to Japan and when he came back, he upped his value.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman and Seth at heel really hampers your believable baby faces though. I guess the contention is that you can make babyfaces by putting them up against heels of this caliber.
> 
> I'm admittedly sleeping on Sami Zayn because I really don't have faith in this version of his character being anything more than the cruiserweight representative in the midcard. I just really don't think as long as his character is I hate Kevin Owens he'll ever be a top babyface.



Sami and Seth had a nice match last night. The Underdog thing could work. He's an amazing seller, having him "work through the injuries" is something people can get invested in since 90% of the demographic can be tricked into believing his injuries are not a work.  Hell, even smarks can't tell if it's legit or selling. They can ship with this, it'll be amazing. 



> Cesaro has the Ziggler problem where no matter how much heat he gets I'll never buy it. That's a me thing though because I'm one of the folks that thinks he's one of the best wrestlers on the entire planet.



He needs a manager or valet. Isn't he doing the James Bond thing? Get him a hot chick. But please not a wrestler, an actual valet. Could have a nice build up program with Rusev too. 



> Owens as a tweener works for me though. I've always thought Owens basically had the dynamic they want to accentuate with Reigns, the whole hard working good dad thing.



Yeah. Plus he's entertaining. Like really entertaining. Jericho, CM Punk, Rock levels of entertaining.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got finished with Raw. Pretty solid show for something they pulled directly out of their ass. Like Soul kept saying, there were a million and one different better ways they could've handled it while being able to stretch the show out to the next PPV but meh. It's WWE. They're gonna take the hardest method cuz it's just what they do, and at least tonight we got an entertaining show out of it.
> 
> I fear for next week though. Other than the Fatal 4 Way, we now have nothing set up for for next week.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I'm talking about now losers have hope, messing with order.

No offense shirker


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2016)

None taken you PoS 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sami and Seth had a nice match last night. The Underdog thing could work. He's an amazing seller, having him "work through the injuries" is something people can get invested in since 90% of the demographic can be tricked into believing his injuries are not a work.  Hell, even smarks can't tell if it's legit or selling. They can ship with this, it'll be amazing.
> 
> He needs a manager or valet. Isn't he doing the James Bond thing? Get him a hot chick. But please not a wrestler, an actual valet. Could have a nice build up program with Rusev too.
> 
> Yeah. Plus he's entertaining. Like really entertaining. Jericho, CM Punk, Rock levels of entertaining.




The problem I have with Sami Zayn is the whole thing where he's the realest and truest face in the entire company besides probably Bayley. I just don't get that from him now and honestly that's why I thought he could approximate Daniel Bryan and step into his midcard spot. It just doesn't connect because they don't understand that the reason he was so over in NXT and the reason people cared when he showed up to fight Cena was because he's supposed to be this stupidly pure hearted dude.

I just don't think he'll ever get to the main event if he's anything other than that version.

Imagine if Cesaro had Ricardo the whole time 

I agree with this last part. He makes you feel things with his words and you sort of hang on his words during promos. He hasn't been cutting enough of them but probably because he'd be too over if he did. I really don't understand why they don't market him as a superstar comes in all shapes and sizes. Owens is one of the easiest money making dudes to see if you play up the weight angle into a positive and a whole well if I can do this and support my family then so can you thing. Idk it's dumb that he's so versatile but they need to actively come up with ways to keep him down, which is why he really is reminiscent of Punk and, to what I find a lesser extent, Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Vergil wins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

@Shirker, I retracted my statement because I remembered Mrs. Cena Bing is on Smackdown.  

Becky should move to RAW too. Asuka too when she moves up to the main roster. Let Nikki Womb wrestle the fucking air. Women's division had it's best run since Lita/Trish/Mickie ever since she got injured.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

I just want to see Samoa Joe on the main roster beating the shit out of reigns


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got finished with Raw. Pretty solid show for something they pulled directly out of their ass. Like Soul kept saying, there were a million and one different better ways they could've handled it while being able to stretch the show out to the next PPV but meh. It's WWE. They're gonna take the hardest method cuz it's just what they do, and at least tonight we got an entertaining show out of it.
> 
> I fear for next week though. Other than the Fatal 4 Way, we now have nothing set up for for next week.
> 
> ...


Casuals think that

Every fb top comment with 300 likes always says she's a no talent whos given the opportunity because of her dad.

But in reality she's just a great heel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem I have with Sami Zayn is the whole thing where he's the realest and truest face in the entire company besides probably Bayley. I just don't get that from him now and honestly that's why I thought he could approximate Daniel Bryan and step into his midcard spot. It just doesn't connect because they don't understand that the reason he was so over in NXT and the reason people cared when he showed up to fight Cena was because he's supposed to be this stupidly pure hearted dude.
> 
> I just don't think he'll ever get to the main event if he's anything other than that version.



Point taken. But in order to sell him as a face he needs baddies too right? Seth and Roman going full heel will help. Really help. Especially Roman. A Roman vs. Sami program would be too good. Symbolic in many ways and downright real.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

The thing is that Charlotte is the least talented out of the entire Four Horsewomen and there's a gap between her and the other 3. She's not so much stronger in terms of character work that it's this overwhelming strength that has her belonging. So she does owe a lot of it to being Flair's daughter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 23, 2016)

Charlote is the best talker though so things even out


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2016)

Won't be catching smackdown with you bruvs tonight. going to be too busy labbing with KOF XIV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing is that Charlotte is the least talented out of the entire Four Horsewomen and there's a gap between her and the other 3. She's not so much stronger in terms of character work that it's this overwhelming strength that has her belonging. So she does owe a lot of it to being Flair's daughter.


She's still the best heel out of them. And like zen said she's the best talker.

She may not be in the same league of characters and wrestling skills as the others. But those damn people throwing the "she has no talent" shit is wild. They just don't realize they hate her because she's good at being Hateable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a need that roman reigns And Eva Marie for school


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Shirker, I retracted my statement because I remembered Mrs. Cena Bing is on Smackdown.
> 
> Becky should move to RAW too. Asuka too when she moves up to the main roster. Let Nikki Womb wrestle the fucking air. Women's division had it's best run since Lita/Trish/Mickie ever since she got injured.



Y'know, call me crazy - and don't ask me why, I couldn't tell you - but I don't see The Womb doing much on Smackdown, let alone singlehandedly muddying up the division like she and her sis did in the past. 'Course I've been wrong before, and that could change if she's sticking around for a long, long time... but for the time being there isn't much of a place for her to cut in right now. Everyone's got stuff going on. Not very interesting stuff... but stuff.



WhatADrag said:


> Casuals think that
> 
> Every fb top comment with 300 likes always says she's a no talent whos given the opportunity because of her dad.
> 
> But in reality she's just a great heel



Ah, okay, that makes more sense the way you explain it.



ted. said:


> Won't be catching smackdown with you bruvs tonight. going to be too busy labbing with KOF XIV



Foigtin' gaems. 

Have fun, dude.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Vergil wins


Lmao First Virgil comment I've liked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

ted. said:


> Won't be catching smackdown with you bruvs tonight. going to be too busy labbing with KOF XIV



Jumping in, in a few.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Sasha is really into asians apparently. Makabe better hope Nakamura doesn't play video games.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Those dudes dating the women are lucky almost damn near every top dude is taken or they would be fucking the shit out of those girls.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get this. What do you mean what they did to the Dudleys?
> 
> I don't think they handled them properly but t*he implication is that the old guard needs to be put over.* The Dudleys completely should have been lying down for American Alpha over on Smackdown. They at least used the retirement to put heat on The Club even if they're already dead in the water too.



Nah they implication of what I said was that there were a variety of ways to use them. They don't have to be branded as the old guys that are over the edge. It would have been great to see some variant of Bully Rays personality in singles matches, and then tag matches during the others. I'd say the same for Mark Henry too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

The netorare in this thread is over 9000.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn I see where Foley is coming from. I was actually pissed after watching a wrestlingjesus rant that said Balor sucks because he's essentially not like guys from the early 2000's. But I thought the Brooklyn crowd was very active and into the show...Rollins shouldn't call out the entire borough for actions of a few.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

Those belts hopefully will have original designs... GOOD designs.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

Potential spoilers on new WWE Universal champion. 

Read at your own risk .:


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2016)

an image like this reminds me that this is the same dude who was willing to get his back laid out on thumb tacks and get scratched up with barbed wire

would've been cool to see this at summerslam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2016)

If true, those are all terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2016)

And before anyone asks, yes that is the same guy who reacted to taker's wm loss with a verified account


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

20k followers .



Xiammes said:


> If true, those are all terrible.



Yeah very strange way to use Brock...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 23, 2016)

*Wade Keller on Stone Colds Podcast*



> I want to see AJ has a heel against Dean, and I want to see AJ become champion. I think Dean is fine, I don't think he is world champion level at this point. I don't think his character is a world champion character. I don't mean he needs to be lower on the card so that hes a midcarder, I just mean that character is more Rowdy Roddy Piper-esque, and not the world champion holding the belt. I think Smackdown needs AJ as the standard bearer of that championship, but I think thats coming up.



It's what I've been saying for a while on him. He has the talent but his presentation isn't there. He needs to disappear and come back with new music, ring attire, a new gimmick etc...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Those spoilers that Raiden posted  




ted. said:


> an image like this reminds me that this is the same dude who was willing to get his back laid out on thumb tacks and get scratched up with barbed wire
> 
> would've been cool to see this at summerslam



Reminds me of that Nigel McGuiness pic. And that's not a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Gotta feel bad for seth. In the common eye of the common man he's an unsafe worker.


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Reminds me of that Nigel McGuiness pic. And that's not a good thing.


Yeah it's a bittersweet nature of the craft. as much as i admire their work i could never consent to doing what they do


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

lol imagine if Seth gets "You can't wrestle" chants .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

Cool new SD set

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

awwww shiittt.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 23, 2016)

I


Kenju said:


> Cool new SD set


 Want to make love to that set....


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Nah they implication of what I said was that there were a variety of ways to use them. They don't have to be branded as the old guys that are over the edge. It would have been great to see some variant of Bully Rays personality in singles matches, and then tag matches during the others. I'd say the same for Mark Henry too.



I think they did have to be branded as old guys in the sense you needed to capitalize on their entire run and put someone over. Spam the hell out of the amount of titles and all those kinds of statistics. So I agree in that regard because I would have liked to see them put over American Alpha or put over a Smackdown team to give that division some heat.

Even with the titles tonight I don't think the Usos are a viable challenge to American Alpha. I would somewhat believe in the Dudleys if they started talking about a historic 10th title reign.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Brock/Shane really?? Like you're trollin, right?

 Roman? Meh I kinda figured they'd fall back on him since Balor got hurt. They're done with his Rusev feud. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 23, 2016)

Go ahead put the belt on reigns

Smackdown will continue being the A show


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Just fapped before smack down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol imagine if Seth gets "You can't wrestle" chants .



I'd rather they chant "Tyler Botchings" 



Kenju said:


> Cool new SD set



Soo pretty 

Has some 2000 RAW vibes if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Brock got suspended by Nevada now. 

So he  got caught for for clomiphene and hydroxy-clomiphene, used to reduce the side effects of steroids apparently.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Gotta feel bad for seth. In the common eye of the common man he's an unsafe worker.



Mother fucker sure ain't the safest worker either. He thinks he is stronger than what he really is cause cross fit brainwashed you like that. For all you know asshole Seth slipped while carrying balor and launched him and as poor Finn was flying through the air Seth was like "my bad bro I forgot my killclif and chalk today"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

*Keeping with the storylines, WWE announced that RAW Commissioner Stephanie McMahon has fined Brock Lesnar a whopping $500 for his actions at  on Sunday, mainly the F5 to SmackDown Commissioner Shane McMahon.*

Brock might kill Steph next week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

ted. said:


> an image like this reminds me that this is the same dude who was willing to get his back laid out on thumb tacks and get scratched up with barbed wire
> 
> would've been cool to see this at summerslam


Jeff Hardy got like $150,000 for jumping off a 30 ft ladder. Imagine what Orton got


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

oh wow $500..../s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Keeping with the storylines, WWE announced that RAW Commissioner Stephanie McMahon has fined Brock Lesnar a whopping $500 for his actions at  on Sunday, mainly the F5 to SmackDown Commissioner Shane McMahon.*
> 
> Brock might kill Steph next week.



probably gave him 5000 for nearly killing him


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

SD already better than raw


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

SMACKDOWN ALREADY ON FIRE


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Shane -O Mac & D Bry to open the show up.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

I spy new tag team belts


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

6-Pack challenge at Backlash. good idea for the Womens Div.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

Hmm, previewing the new titles.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

Kind of disappointed in the belts. I was hoping for something more classy and with eagles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Is that a blue plate?  

Still better than the universal crap. Sucky name tho.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Tag team tourney for the New Tag titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

tag team belts look nice as hell.

Women's one doesn't look anything special though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

:heston


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Smackdown actually using ST's idea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Heath wants to win women's title


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

Slater a better option than Reigns confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

So Slater's in if he win's it all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

wtf?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

wish they would have gone Miz vs Slater though.

IC title could use some hype since nobody cares about Miz or Crews.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

The fuck is wrong with Ziggler? Why is he attacking AJ? Did I miss something?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn Ziggler might take two Ls.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Becky looking fine tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The fuck is wrong with Ziggler? Why is he attacking AJ? Did I miss something?



cause he's not phenomenal like AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Slater's in if he win's it all.



Makes you root for him that much harder.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The fuck is wrong with Ziggler? Why is he attacking AJ? Did I miss something?


He was talking shit to Dolph earlier


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

fuck yes Becky won :WOW

although I fear it will be Becky vs Nikki and Nikki lolwins


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck yes Becky won :WOW
> 
> although I fear it will be Becky vs Nikki and Nikki lolwins


nope. it's Nikkiwinsuhlol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck yes Becky won :WOW
> 
> although I fear it will be Becky vs Nikki and Nikki lolwins



It's almost too obvious it will be Nikki. She'll nose up the division for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> nope. it's Nikkiwinsuhlol



I don't get it  



kurisu said:


> It's almost too obvious it will be Nikki. She'll nose up the division for sure.



I really hope it's a short title reign this time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it's a short title reign this time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Usos were correctly separated from Raw .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably why Steph netorare'd HHH with her flirting segment with Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Even the announcers don't know which usos are which


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

Dem funbags


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Even the announcers don't know which usos are which



I'd like to believe one of them is a Shadow clone or a cyborg


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

AJ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Ziggler salty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

DB just livens up the crowd goddamn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

So AJ gets a title shot either way?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm guessing if Dolph is added to triple threat, he's eating the pin off AJ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Nikki Bing match


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Trying to hype up Curt Hawkins huh?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 23, 2016)

Aj should win otherwise it dilutes the hell out of the Cena win. On the other hand w/o a victory dolphin eats two loses in a row and goes on the junk heap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So AJ gets a title shot either way?


Kinda hard not give him the shot 

It's just more about Dolph either continuing his losing streak or actually coming through when it matters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

So what's with this Hawkins promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nikki Bing match


Nikki Bing Jr coming up, guess the womans matches have returned to bathroom break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Aj should win otherwise it dilutes the hell out of the Cena win. On the other hand w/o a victory dolphin eats two loses in a row and goes on the junk heap



well not really. He's still getting the title shot, it just depends on if it's one on one or a triple threat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nikki Bing Jr coming up, guess the womans matches have returned to bathroom break.


Don't do this to Becky though 

She was  horribly  mistreated


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Carmella corny

Nikki>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's with this Hawkins promo.



Reminds me of the Mattitude facts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

*sigh * this has all the makings of a shit feud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn Renee 

------

Damn. That startled me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh God she's turning face


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Carmella mad Carmella Bing Jr is taking her name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

First night back on Smack Down and Carmella lays Nikki out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

can't wait for Asuka to get on Smackdown and save Becky


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh God she's turning face


Why you acting like she wasn't cheered when she came out and at summerslam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Randy gonna come out and say  'It was fake everone. Stop crying!'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Carmella mad Carmella Bing Jr is taking her name.



Hate to be that guy, but Carmella would be great in anal scenes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why you acting like she wasn't cheered when she came out and at summerslam



I am not. Just worried about Super Nikki.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Inb4 bray

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Inb4 bray



That feud straight


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hate to be that guy, but Carmella would be great in anal scenes.


Wasn't she the one moanin like she was gettin smashed last week on smackdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Inb4 bray



wonder what that feud will be about other than the minor stare down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wasn't she the one moanin like she was gettin smashed last week on smackdown?



Yup


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

So is Bray going to take on the Lesnar challenge next or just feud with Orton?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Drag called it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

Well here come Brey sans his crew.  So his run with his stable is done now?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Inb4 bray


yooooo wtf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

that's a cool entrance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh shit he has the GOAT hoodie on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Drag is nose confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Bray mispronounced jobber


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

So all that for a taunt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO

STOP !

NO SHANE VS BROCK!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Bullshit.. B0rk losing 500 bucks is justification for a stabbing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Those 500 bucks could have gone to feeding his cows


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

Shane vs brock a match we gonna complain about all the way until the night of the match and we end up thinking we might actually wanna see this


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dayum. Would NTR Cena for a shot at bargain basement Carmella Bing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shane vs brock a match we gonna complain about all the way until the night of the match and we end up thinking we might actually wanna see this



Not really. Shane v Taker build was straight ass. Vince had to come up with a lot of bullshit just so it'd feel big. I dunno if Shane killing himself would save the match this time.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shane vs brock a match we gonna complain about all the way until the night of the match and we end up thinking we might actually wanna see this


Uuuh nope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dayum. Would NTR Cena for a shot at bargain basement Carmella Bing.



what if in return , Cena buries you as a man so badly you can't get any chicks after her


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

damn. this slater shit is sad.

EDIT: 

>Continuity 

feels weird.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

Arn.   Slater going way back for a tag partner. 

So Rhyno is going to be his partner then.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

oh snaps arn anderson!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol Rhyno and Slater. I swear Heath has become like Top 5 most over active guys on the roster rn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice to see Heath get a tag partner


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what if in return , Cena buries you as a man so badly you can't get any chicks after her


See that defeats the purpose of NTR. I'm not supposed to get any comeuppances.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> damn. this slater shit is sad.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



from dropping a hint of Bray vs Orton

to the tourney

to Heath and Rhyno.....

I'm already seeing a hell of a lot talented team of writers on Smackdown.

then again the guy from NXT is now in control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> See that defeats the purpose of NTR. I'm not supposed to get any comeuppances.



but unless you're AJ or someone in the top , you're always going to get comeuppance. Cena will kick out of NTR at 2 minutes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> See that defeats the purpose of NTR. I'm not supposed to get any comeuppances.



Going to channel your inner Nose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

This is actually a pretty damn good match


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but unless you're AJ or someone in the top , you're always going to get comeuppance. Cena will kick out of NTR at 2 minutes


Can't Rise Above NTR bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to channel your inner Nose.


 nothin like seeing the despair in the eyes of a once confident man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2016)

Very entertaining tag match.  Say what you want about Breezango but they can put in the work though how that team was formed is another question.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't Rise Above NTR bro.



True 


Is Gabriel ok? He seems to be holding on to his shoulder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Drunk Ambrose is entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean gambling away like always


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> from dropping a hint of Bray vs Orton
> 
> to the tourney
> 
> ...



And Stephanie is probably not part of creative either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very entertaining tag match.  Say what you want about Breezango but they can put in the work though how that team was formed is another question.


lol don't remind me. Weren't they brought together because they were the partners of Goldust and Truf?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol don't remind me. Weren't they brought together because they were the partners of Goldust and Truf?


For some reason WWE initially decided to pair Fandango and Breeze on opposite teams (one partnered Truth, the other partnered Goldust) despite how obvious the pairing of Breezango was to everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

oh shit Dean


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh shit Dean


What he say?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Close counts always get me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What he say?



basically Mauro told him that AJ was yelling he was next to get beaten, and Dean said, Yeah that's about as original as The Club's hand gesture.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

AJ the absolute king of close counts. OMG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

wow this match has really gone super up. Props to Dolph and AJ.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

thank god one on one


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2016)

Good match. AJ keeps the momentum. What now for Dolph though?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2016)

OK this lit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Real good match. Wonder what's next for Ziggler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Sucks for Dolph but man I think they made him legit again.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> basically Mauro told him that AJ was yelling he was next to get beaten, and Dean said, Yeah that's about as original as The Club's hand gesture.


Oh yeah I caught that part. It was real nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

also I won't be mad when AJ takes the Strap in a few weeks. The thing is we're gonna see AJ vs Dean up to No Mercy which is in October I believe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably another IC feud for Ziggler...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

dem tweets feel legit. People cheering for Mauro, and even posted that Dean line


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably another IC feud for Ziggler...



Well better him than Crews right now. Ziggler is a more legit threat to Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Nikki bella calling Carmine  'bootleg Nikki'


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

they're continuing the beating of carmella and jr on Talking smack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

OH SHIT USOS BLAMING THE BOOING ON ASSOCIATING WITH ROMAN!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH SHIT USOS BLAMING THE BOOING ON ASSOCIATING WITH ROMAN!



They actually said that?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

Daniel going hard again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nikki bella calling Carmine  'bootleg Nikki'


Oh the irony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They actually said that?



Yep they pretty much said it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Renee didn't like when Daniel brought up the CZW Ambrose


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

Bryan burying Miz.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

BRYYAN BURIED MIZ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Miz actually doing a really good intense promo on DB geezus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

I really adore Talking Smack now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dayum. Would NTR Cena for a shot at bargain basement Carmella Bing.


would test my luck with Carmella she has a better personality


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 23, 2016)

Holy shit. The Miz just unloaded on SmackTalk. Even if it is just a work, I haven't seen something like that in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Miz actually fucking pulled a great ass promo. Geezus fuck Smackdown and Talking Smack are GOAT BOAT!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

That was a real nice Miz promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

Smackdown writers and wrestlers seem to be given more leeway cause goddamn I wasn't bored at all.

Other than NIkki vs Carmella but you know


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2016)

More plastic in one of those tits than Drag's entire action figure collection


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)

You would jump at a heartbeat gfor an opportunity with either one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

Shit. Talking Smack sounds great. I'll grab some food and catch it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shit. Talking Smack sounds great. I'll grab some food and catch it.



It will kinda show you the difference in attitude between each brand.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 23, 2016)

Everyone needs to watch Talking Smack, that had me shook and im pretty sure they cut off early because of that ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gundam Meister (Aug 23, 2016)

About the AJ and Ziggler thing what if they have Ziggler interrupt the Dean and AJ match and cost AJ the tittle at Backlash


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> More plastic in one of those tits than Drag's entire action figure collection


ROfl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)

HOLY FUCKING TITTY SHITS. JESUS MIZ WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?

Why wasn't this on the show itself? Legit one of the best worked shoots I've seen. My God. At least I hope it was worked. If not, then I dunno what to think of it. Although it helps that he had an excellent point about not being injured. Fucking intense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2016)

I missed SD, gotta watch it soon


Gibbs said:


> @Legend;


I volunteer as tribute


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2016)

WWE put up Miz's promo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2016)

WHERE WERE YOU WHEN MIZ CEMENTED HIMSELF AS GOAT HEEL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> WHERE WERE YOU WHEN MIZ CEMENTED HIMSELF AS GOAT HEEL



I guess this is Bryan's way of putting someone over using his retirement. He just needed some downtime because it was too emotional for him. Great stuff. Would have been a billion times better on live TV though. Still earth shattering.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Punk pipe bomb lite is what that was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz has had the ability to do amazing promos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Punk pipe bomb lite is what that was.


more like like Bizaro pipe bomb when you think of it

Instead of an indiy guy shitting on the wwe

Its a wwe guy shit all over indy wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Thinking about it Miz shat on Balor, AJ, and pretty much the whole new approach of the WWE.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Hardly impressive promo when the angle was for Bryan to calmly respond and walk out.

Don't get me wrong Miz is good on the mic but hardly goat heel. When he can have a back and fort with his opponent not holding back then.

All Bryan could have switch that around by telling Miz " and when you do get in the ring you're a lazy and unsafe worker" boom drop mic


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2016)

even with a shit women's division and shit tag division, smackdown is easier to watch and better imo


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> even with a shit women's division and shit tag division, smackdown is easier to watch and better imo


The tag division is only shit because youve been trained not to care about most of them

Breezango showed to night they are pretty damn good, and i say that as a guy who hated both of them as singles stars


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2016)

I like the blue on the belts. That silver and blue for that tag titles is nice


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

They better turn New Day heels again


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The tag division is only shit because youve been trained not to care about most of them
> 
> Breezango showed to night they are pretty damn good, and i say that as a guy who hated both of them as singles stars



agreed, they looked great tonight, id throw some veterans together (Big Show + Mark Henry) as teams to elevate the current SD tag teams. Aint Big Show retiring in several months anyways? He isnt doing anything

or let the Ascencison destroy local jobber teams or something the same they are doing with Nia and Braun


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Hardly impressive promo when the angle was for Bryan to calmly respond and walk out.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Miz is good on the mic but hardly goat heel. When he can have a back and fort with his opponent not holding back then.
> 
> All Bryan could have switch that around by telling Miz " and when you do get in the ring you're a lazy and unsafe worker" boom drop mic


Bryan did try and mount a comeback

he got blown the fuck out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 24, 2016)

They actually brought up the Miz Daniel Bryan fued again wow


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Bryan did try and mount a comeback
> 
> he got blown the fuck out.


That's because Bryan was playing into the work. He was trying to explain and stopped his offensive. I get he wanted to push the Miz but the Miz will forever be a bore. He cuts a good promo here and there but his feuds are lackluster


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Rewatching old worked shoots after the Miz promo. Austin's ECW promo still the GOAT, no fucking contest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2016)

Damn Miz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

FFS Huey it was a great segment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> That's because Bryan was playing into the work. He was trying to explain and stopped his offensive. I get he wanted to push the Miz but the Miz will forever be a bore. He cuts a good promo here and there but his feuds are lackluster


yeah and you could have  cut the legs out of  punks promo by bringing up things like "Stephanie likes you" "and you were given a shit ton of opportunities, we didn't let any schmuck kick hardy out of the company"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Holy shit. Balls deep. Hopefully it doesn't culminate with Maryse vs. Brie because that's exactly the WWE thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Well that doesn't work well since you know Bryan didn't want to end up like Benoit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2016)

Lets not get carried away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well that doesn't work well since you know Bryan didn't want to end up like Benoit



Bryan's trying to put Miz over. Him(a non-talent) getting the best of Miz(a talent) would work against what they're trying to accomplish. Miz is getting the best of Bryan without physically hurting him, because he can't do that shit anymore. It was a great segment mang.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Guy said he had over 15 concussions what you think would have happen to the dude 5-10 years from now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Guy said he had over 15 concussions what you think would have happen to the dude 5-10 years from now?



Yeah, I know. It was a heel move.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

American Alpha should win this tournament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2016)

Dat AJailbait thumbnail. 

My uncle was ragging on how Punk looked during his training. I was just like meh whatever.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> American Alpha should win this tournament.


I'll be disappointed if anyone else wins


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Also AJ Styles is on fire man.

FUCKING FIRE!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2016)

Holy shit! That was indeed awesome Miz! The guy deserves credit if only someone in particular who could give him a decent feud and a 5 star match


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also I won't be mad when AJ takes the Strap in a few weeks. The thing is we're gonna see AJ vs Dean up to No Mercy which is in October I believe.



Yeah, no offense to the King Pin, but he gonna be the King Pinned when AJ steps in the ring with him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> American Alpha should win this tournament.



I think so too. Might as well keep them hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I'll be disappointed if anyone else wins



Heath slater babbayyyyyy!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

No spoilers bout talking smack.  I wanna watch it after I get off school

Heard the miz snapped his ass off. Can't wait since I always been a fan of miz.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Heath slater babbayyyyyy!!!



Slater  and Rhino should be the team American Alpha fights at Backlash for sure.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz still trending for that promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 24, 2016)

Look at TMK in here getting worked like a fucking mark and trying to throw low key shade at Drag and pretend like he wouldn't touch Nikki Bella 

Smackdown completely shat all over Raw, which I think will be the norm going forward now that Summerslam isn't there limiting the way they book. The titles were always going to be a Backlash thing. 

The biggest issue is still the lack of a viable challenger for AA. I see some guys in here talking about Breezango and yeah stop. That shit is a fucking anchor for Breeze. It's been a really long time since we had a Jannetty in Fandango who was so evidently worse  at every facet of being a wrestler. The Usos are there but the Usos are fucking trash too. It's not even the Roman association, it's the fact they're cruiserweights who barely clear the top rope for a plancha.

And if it's an exercise in putting over AA then how do they go over Big Show/Mark Henry/Kane? Like stranger things have happened but how do you get any of those guys up for the Grand Amplitude, and why would you create the situation where you need to put over another finish when it's easier to just call tag teams up, or put the Dudleys on Smackdown so the story could be them going for a 10th title run against AA going for their first.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm wondering who Slater and Rhyno are going to face in the tournament. There were 6 teams (American Alpha, The Ascension, Breezango, Hype Bros, The Usos, and The Vaudevillains). Slater and Rhyno make a 7th team, Bryan and Shane said they would turn it into an 8 team tournament if he found a partner, so are they calling up a team from NXT or just forming one out of two guys with nothing to do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Look at TMK in here getting worked like a fucking mark and trying to throw low key shade at Drag and pretend like he wouldn't touch Nikki Bella
> 
> Smackdown completely shat all over Raw, which I think will be the norm going forward now that Summerslam isn't there limiting the way they book. The titles were always going to be a Backlash thing.
> 
> ...


in my post I started by saying " I know it's work", my criticism is that you guys are proclaiming the Miz as GOAT heel when he had the easiest set of pushes and always needed a title to get heat.
They brought back his wife to help generate heat for crying out loud.

Stay fat Shirker


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Look at TMK in here getting worked like a fucking mark and trying to throw low key shade at Drag and pretend like he wouldn't touch Nikki Bella
> 
> Smackdown completely shat all over Raw, which I think will be the norm going forward now that Summerslam isn't there limiting the way they book. The titles were always going to be a Backlash thing.
> 
> ...




I really dont think Tyler is all that. I never even liked him like that on nxt. I think the whole being beautiful and using camera gimmick is dumb. He's a great wrestler tho.

And speaking of great wrestlers american alpha need to get some screen time to talk a little more. They need to do those interviews after the matches more often. I feel like just putting up great matches has its ceiling.

Proof is AJ. Heel AJ being allowed all this mic and air time last night just proves he's the best guy on the entire roster.

He has everything that from every field so it'd be foolish to complain about him.

Samoa Joe great dude on the mic and has the presence but some reason all of his wwe matches have seem flat to expectations. Joe vs naka was probably his best one yet and it wasn't even the best match on that card.

Naka has the best presence aura and music with his matches being legit but dude not even top 20 in mic skills with that major broken English he has. After his title win he was interviewed and litterally I didn't understand what he was saying.

Roman great and the ring and gets a reaction no matter what. His mic skills are horrid.

Dean has great mic skills n charisma but worse offense on the roster.

Only one comes close IMO is seth but AJ has been blowing him out as well. There hasn't been one real dull moment with AJ when given the opportunity to shine.


Idk how I got derailed while typing this

But like I said american alpha need that air time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> in my post I started by saying " I know it's work", my criticism is that you guys are proclaiming the Miz as GOAT heel when he had the easiest set of pushes and always needed a title to get heat.
> They brought back his wife to help generate heat for crying out loud.
> 
> Stay fat Shirker




What are you talking about how does she generate heat i don't even know what she says when she talks.

Miz is a top heel because he's generated heat for years no matter his position on the card.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman *great and the ring* and *gets a reaction no matter what.* His mic skills are horrid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Roman matches are dope and he does always get a reaction??? I never said they were majority of cheers. But his reaction is more than what most wrestlers on the roster get.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 24, 2016)

He's not wrong. Dude is consistently having solid matches


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The only thing you have right is miz not that good of a wrestler.
> 
> 
> And who says you can't be a great heel without being in the main event? Health Slater is top five in overness right now and hes not in the main event.
> ...


You are blindly confusing the lowkey annoyance heat gets as being an elite heel. Slater nor Miz could hand the limelight as the top heel if given the chance to do so. Miz already proved it.
I'm not saying he is bad heel, he isn't in the top 20 for GOAT heel talk not even close.
Heel work is 30% mic work, 30% wrestling and 40% charisma and attitude. He only has mic skills. No one takes him seriously in the ring or does he give off the vibe as " wow Miz is a threat", as you say he is just annoying that's all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You are blindly confusing the lowkey annoyance heat gets as being an elite heel. Slater nor Miz could hand the limelight as the top heel if given the chance to do so. Miz already proved it.
> I'm not saying he is bad heel, he isn't in the top 20 for GOAT heel talk not even close.
> Heel work is 30% mic work, 30% wrestling and 40% charisma and attitude. He only has mic skills. No one takes him seriously in the ring or does he give off the vibe as " wow Miz is a threat", as you say he is just annoying that's all.




No one put him in the top 20 of all time you are reaching


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't know why, but those belts look so much better than their Raw counterparts. Maybe blue is just a better colour.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No one put him in the top 20 of all time you are reaching



They're just salty that the Miz is getting praised for his greatness is all.

The man was on fire and that causes people to get burned


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

The Miz cut one intense promo, so much believable anger and he really bought out some vicious facial expressions. Even if he's not the best of wrestlers has still reasonably competent and had managed to avoid any serious injury.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz avoid injury to himself not other


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Idk, I'm no expert. Has the Miz ever injured anyone seriously?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Idk, I'm no expert. Has the Miz ever injured anyone seriously?



Hmm, my memory may be bad on this, but was not there an incident in which the Miz missed help catching a guy in a high fly spot that ended up with the guy landing on the floor outside the ring?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman matches are dope and he does always get a reaction??? I never said they were majority of cheers. But his reaction is more than what most wrestlers on the roster get.



Eh. I don't care for HIS matches so much as I do for the opponents he happens to face. His opponents are great, he is I guess a "solid hand" as Ric Flair so disparigingly reduced Balor to. He shouldn't be a main eventer, IMO. Audience perception is starting to shift towards judging performance in ring with personality, but even then he lacks the psychology present in less athletic and flashy wrestlers of the past and personality of course.

Boos that seem to have actually gotten worse? What kind of Vince line is "as long as we get a reaction". He's not booked as a heel, he's booked as a babyface and he's getting "go away heat" that's not that reaction you should want!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I don't know why, but those belts look so much better than their Raw counterparts. Maybe blue is just a better colour.



It's because they don't look like giant pennies, which only reminds us of worthlessness. At least the tag team titles in smackdowns look like dimes or nickles, which people actually don't mind having.

I would have preferred completely original designs for the women's and tag titles though. To set it apart from RAW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz can't catch dudes for shit. But that only adds to the heel vibes of that promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

This guy is breaking my heart smiling all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2016)

Just got finished with SD!. It kicked the shit out of Raw, no question, hands down. Matches were better, felt better paced, and as always, felt like it was constantly building to other things. Good stuff. Like ST said, this is probably gonna be the norm from now on.


kurisu said:


> Hate to be that guy, but Carmella would be great in anal scenes.


_God fucking dammit_, Khris. 


kurisu said:


> That feud straight


Yeeeaah.... On paper is sounds like a passable fued at the least, especially for me since I like both those guys, but because of Bray's history I don't have much hope for it. Feels like a feud whose primary purpose is to re-bolster Orton's credibility after being anally fisted in public by Brock. *siigh*....
Y'know... one of these days, and I don't know when, that dude being hired is gonna serve an actual purpose.


Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol Rhyno and Slater. I swear Heath has become like Top 5 most over active guys on the roster rn


Heath has been amazing since the split. It honestly almost makes me want him and Rhyno to take the whole thing. They have the potential to be something like the Angelico, SoH, Ivelisse tag team. Plucky idiot team mates that end up working well together.
It's probably gonna go to the Alphas though. We'll see. I'm excited.


Zen-aku said:


> WHERE WERE YOU WHEN MIZ CEMENTED HIMSELF AS GOAT HEEL


I'll never understand why Alverez hates the guy so much. Sure his ringwork is pretty subpar on average, but he rocks the heel role better than a lot of people in the roster. He just gets bitch-made a lot because... well, that's his role and he's good at it.


Zen-aku said:


> more like like Bizaro pipe bomb when you think of it
> 
> Instead of an indiy guy shitting on the wwe
> 
> Its a wwe guy shit all over indy wrestling


Does this mean that Miz is gonna quit in a couple years, move to MMA and actually do _well_? 


The Mad King said:


> Stay fat Shirker





RazzaTheReaver said:


> I don't know why, but those belts look so much better than their Raw counterparts. Maybe blue is just a better colour.


Yeah, blue and white just _feel_ like more important colors. It also may have to do with both belts being below what's supposed to be the main one, so there's a lot more leeway to how they look. Half of the anger came from the WWEU belt, this brand new Main Event title whose importance was supposed to be equal to that of the World Title and was kept secret until the big day, just ended up being something that looked like an unimaginative midcard title. On the flipside, in a lot of people's minds, the tag team and Women's belts aren't nearly as important, so no one's gonna raise a huge stink if they don't look completely perfect.


Larcher said:


> Idk, I'm no expert. Has the Miz ever injured anyone seriously?


No. Not that I know of. He's fucking awful at catching people and can't sell a bulldog worth a damn, but he's generally pretty safe otherwise.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2016)

I wonder if this Miz stuff is gonna carry over to the main show.
I would not be mad at a Dolph/Miz feud if that were to happen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

"Passionate supporter of Susan G. Komen" tho.

I am keen on Chad Gable on an unrelated note. I want to see him ascend to superstardom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz went the fuck in


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I wonder if this Miz stuff is gonna carry over to the main show.
> I would not be mad at a Dolph/Miz feud if that were to happen.



Considering all the attention it's had, I'd say things will more than likely branch into the main show tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Daniel even walked off jesus


----------



## Larcher (Aug 24, 2016)

Keyfabe or not, it must still get to Bryan.

Props to him for taking it on the chin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2016)

Apparently I'm not the only one who feels that way


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 24, 2016)

Stop with that turnbuckle powerbomb.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 24, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stop with that turnbuckle powerbomb.



It's too late to turn back now


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)

Is Seth Rollins the new Ryback?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2016)

Nah Ryback only pummeled punk. Probably on orders from Trips.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2016)

Miz was right about everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> _God fucking dammit_, Khris.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


>



Damn. Hopefully she recovers soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 24, 2016)

WHEW... Miz ethered the living shit outta Goatface, lol. Even Maryse started backing up a bit like "Whoa, where did THAT come from?" Loved how he turned it back to talking about the IC Title at the end. Miz is definitely committed to being an actual heel instead of the "cool" heel that says shit to get the hardcore neckbeard losers to buy their shirt.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)

If Punk & AJ were still around, where do you think they'd be?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 24, 2016)

Jobbing to the big show, and Alicia Fox respectively


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Weird how hard Paige has fallen


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> If Punk & AJ were still around, where do you think they'd be?



In the midcard away from any titles like God intended.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Signed cruiserweights?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2016)

Damn iwc slowly turning on Cass. Wwe better pump the bit breaks on him unless he goes all out and destroys it that no one can hate.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 24, 2016)

Both Enzo and Cass have be neutered since coming up to the main roster.

The problem is Cass is the weak link to that tag team and Vince pushing him to the moon is not helping.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Keyfabe or not, it must still get to Bryan.
> 
> Props to him for taking it on the chin.



Yeah, I feel the same. I'm actually torn on the whole thing.
Like... it was an amazing promo, best one in a while and I'm hoping it leads to something that can elevate the title big time. But on the other hand it's like... fuck.

It doesn't help that the "what have you done for me lately?" tone of the buzz the promo is creating really irks me. The point of that promo was to seismic-toss Miz into mega-heel territory and get people to hate him, but from what I'm seeing it almost feels like some people are starting to turn on Bryan, which *really* rubs me the wrong way.


I find it so hilarious the implication that someone most likely took her to the back and just pleaded "stop screaming while you're selling. Please just... stop." You gotta wonder, was it an executive decision or one of her locker-mates giving her advice?

Either way, that ain't PG. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> In the midcard away from any titles like God intended.



I totally forgot about your Punk salt. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that I'm one to talk, I suppose. 






WhatADrag said:


> Damn iwc slowly turning on Cass. Wwe better pump the bit breaks on him unless he goes all out and destroys it that no one can hate.



That would suck a lot. I'd hate to see another Reigns situation. Thing is though, I'm not sure what choice they have at the moment. They were going full hog with Finn and Rollins for at LEAST until Survivor Series if Meltzer's to be believed. Now Raw's in a rock and a hard place for faces.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn iwc slowly turning on Cass. Wwe better pump the bit breaks on him unless he goes all out and destroys it that no one can hate.


fuck where do you see this at? It is too soon but who else should get it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Both Enzo and Cass have be neutered since coming up to the main roster.
> 
> The problem is Cass is the weak link to that tag team and Vince pushing him to the moon is not helping.



BUT HE'S 7 FEET TALL GODDAMMIT! LOOK AT THAT MASTODON!

No, but seriously. Vince is stuck in the 80s of what makes a superstar in wrestling. Big guys and big muscles is what he seems most obsessed with.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm  shocked Gargano isn't going to the finals, i really wanted it to be him vs ZSJ (did they wrestle in the indies?)

Edit: It's a shame to hear people are turning on Cass, but i can see why. Hopefully  they don't fuck it up.

Also the thing that i love about miz's IS because even thogh the surface of his character has changed the main underlying theme has stayed the same, Miz wants acknowledgment, From his peers, his fans, and deep down even him self.

I said years ago that Miz has the deepest character on the roster, and i stand by that statement.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> WHEW... Miz ethered the living shit outta Goatface, lol. Even Maryse started backing up a bit like "Whoa, where did THAT come from?" Loved how he turned it back to talking about the IC Title at the end. Miz is definitely committed to being an actual heel instead of the "cool" heel that says shit to get the hardcore neckbeard losers to buy their shirt.



Don't speak too soon. There's a bunch of people chiming up that Miz was completely in the right and hoping that this means a slow heel turn for Bryan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Don't speak too soon. There's a bunch of people chiming up that Miz was completely in the right and hoping that this means a slow heel turn for Bryan.



People have to ruin shit all the time. Can't let heels be heels anymore. What do heels have to do? Burn baby animals alive? Now I worry for Corbin.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> People have to ruin shit all the time. Can't let heels be heels anymore. What do heels have to do? Burn baby animals alive? Now I worry for Corbin.


Miz should hire him as his body guard Diesel style as they go on a  anti indie wrestler tear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Before going down with the shoulder injury, Finn Balor was scheduled to defend the Universal Title against Kevin Owens at the September 25th RAW brand  pay-per-view from Indianapolis.

The Balor vs. Owens match would have ended in a way that set up Balor vs. Owens vs.Chris Jericho in a Triple Threat for the October 30th Hell In a Cell pay-per-view from Boston. As noted, Balor's original  opponent was Jericho.


Damn, that sounds tight. Jericho and KO are entertaining enough for them to have a nice program with Finn. Probably why they got the pin over Enzo & Cass. Damn you Seth 


------

- This may come as no surprise but there continues to be big backstage praise on Big Cass. Many within  remain very high on Cass and see money when they look at him.

Please for the love of God take it slow. Cass is good, but he could be another Roman waiting to happen. At least it helps that he's good at the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Miz should hire him as his body guard Diesel style as they go on a  anti indie wrestler tear.



While that sounds tight. Corbin's been doing well on his own. He's supposed to be the lone wolf kinda guy. Just needs someone to feud with, preferably more vanilla midgets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Before going down with the shoulder injury, Finn Balor was scheduled to defend the Universal Title against Kevin Owens at the September 25th RAW brand  pay-per-view from Indianapolis.
> 
> The Balor vs. Owens match would have ended in a way that set up Balor vs. Owens vs.Chris Jericho in a Triple Threat for the October 30th Hell In a Cell pay-per-view from Boston. As noted, Balor's original  opponent was Jericho.
> 
> ...


They could probably, make it work as long as they don't split Enzo and Cass up

Shit imagine if Cass wins the universal and Enzo Wins the crusierweight title

could be lit


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I totally forgot about your Punk salt.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It was AJ shade, actually. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> No, but seriously. Vince is stuck in the 80s of what makes a superstar in wrestling. Big guys and big muscles is what he seems most obsessed with.



Eh, while there's still a lot of fuck-stupid shit they end up putting on air, he's shown he can get out of his own way and put out a damn good show when he wants to.



Shirker said:


> Don't speak too soon. There's a bunch of people chiming up that Miz was completely in the right and hoping that this means a slow heel turn for Bryan.



LOL. They're both right in a way in that neither way they took to get to the WWE and make it to the top is wrong, but calling Miz a coward because of the style he works doesn't include him landing on his neck 15 times a night was royally fucked up. I'll believe when I see it if they turn Bryan heel, lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Weird how hard Paige has fallen



Like Juice would say; her fault for getting smashed by Del Rio. 



Zen-aku said:


> They could probably, make it work as long as they don't split Enzo and Cass up
> 
> Shit imagine if Cass wins the universal and Enzo Wins the crusierweight title
> 
> could be lit



Would be a nice Mania moment, have them do this while holding the tag champs. I forgot how WWE literally can't allow someone a solid singles run and be part of a team(unless they're the leader like in the case of Triple H or Shawn). Like Vince is physically unable to okay shit like that.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> People have to ruin shit all the time. Can't let heels be heels anymore. What do heels have to do? Burn baby animals alive? Now I worry for Corbin.



A lot of that is on the heels themselves, tho. Miz, Corbin, and Jericho are pretty much the only guys that try to actively do shit that won't get them cheered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> LOL. They're both right in a way in that neither way they took to get to the WWE and make it to the top is wrong, but calling Miz a coward because of the style he works doesn't include him landing on his neck 15 times a night was royally fucked up. I'll believe when I see it if they turn Bryan heel, lol.



In his defense, it's the only way a guy like Bryan could have made it big in the WWE. And even then it was a huge turning point in WWE's booking mythology.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> A lot of that is on the heels themselves, tho. Miz, Corbin, and Jericho are pretty much the only guys that try to actively do shit that won't get them cheered.



Lana cucking the crowds every week is good too. Have you seen Seth's post-match promo this week? Playing up injuring his opponents and shit. Some good stuff:


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

"SO SAY GOODBYE TO THE GOOD OLD DAYS
THEY'RE NEVER COMING BACK, WATCH YOUR FUTURE FADE!"
Miz's theme song has never been this relevant. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> LOL. They're both right in a way in that neither way they took to get to the WWE and make it to the top is wrong, but calling Miz a coward because of the style he works doesn't include him landing on his neck 15 times a night was royally fucked up. I'll believe when I see it if they turn Bryan heel, lol.



But he IS a fucking coward. That's the point. And him shooting back at Bryan using his injuries and eventual strong-arm into retirement was shittier than anything that came out of Bryan's mouth full stop, point blank, period. Anyone who actually thinks otherwise is _legitimately retarded_ in my eyes. _Legitimately_. Like, they needed help typing.



kurisu said:


> Lana cucking the crowds every week is good too. Have you seen Seth's post-match promo this week? Playing up injuring his opponents and shit. Some good stuff:



Seth makes it extremely hard for me to stick by my opinion that he shouldn't've been the one to turn. I mean, this dude. This dude!!!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In his defense, it's the only way a guy like Bryan could have made it big in the WWE. And even then it was a huge turning point in WWE's booking mythology.



Yeah, that's sadly true, but it's still no excuse for him doing basically the same thing he accused Cena of when Cena cut that promo on AJ that he took offense to on Talking Smack a few weeks ago.



kurisu said:


> Lana cucking the crowds every week is good too. Have you seen Seth's post-match promo this week? Playing up injuring his opponents and shit. Some good stuff:



Yeah, Lana's another one, though Rusev undermines it with trying to be funny and the "Rusev... CRUSH!" stuff before the Accolade, lol.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, that's sadly true, but it's still no excuse for him doing basically the same thing he accused Cena of when Cena cut that promo on AJ that he took offense to on Talking Smack a few weeks ago.



The Keyfabe is that he isn't cleared to wrestle period because his seizure-laden brain is busted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Yeah, that's sadly true, but it's still no excuse for him doing basically the same thing he accused Cena of when Cena cut that promo on AJ that he took offense to on Talking Smack a few weeks ago.



It's that Bella toxin rubbing off. Only thing missing is calling everyone losers and wish they died in their mother's wombs. 



> Yeah, Lana's another one, though Rusev undermines it with trying to be funny and the "Rusev... CRUSH!" stuff before the Accolade, lol.



Wait. Rusev is trying to be funny? I guess I don't get Bulgarian humor then.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2016)

Man, the Miz shits all over Daniel Bryan and the IWC can't get enough. New era indeed.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> But he IS a fucking coward. That's the point. And him shooting back at Bryan using his injuries and eventual strong-arm into retirement was shittier than anything that came out of Bryan's mouth full stop, point blank, period. Anyone who actually thinks otherwise is _legitimately retarded_ in my eyes. _Legitimately_. Like, they needed help typing.



When he called Miz a coward, they'd pretty much drifted out of kayfabe and Bryan was insulting Mike Mizanin, the person, not The Miz, WWE wrestler. If you're going to do something like that, don't do it against one of the better promo guys in the company who might take that stuff personally.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

@Shadow Replication 1480  Yeah, that's where we split. I actually don't think at any point did the worked shoot dive that far into the "shoot" half of the phrase. I think it sat firmly in the center throughout the whole thing riiiight up until the part where Daniel walked out (where things started hurting a bit too much, so he left as to not mess up the promo) where it veered deeper in, and then it just went into full-on work when he picked up the IC title.

But as the saying goes "I could be wrong". Either way, whether it was character Miz or Mike Mizanin, either can go fuck themselves in each scenerio. Don't side with 'em in the slightest. I am, however, on the edge of my seat for next Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2016)

The coward part isn't even the worst thing. DB basically told Miz he sucked at his job and as an entertainer to his face and in front of his wife (kayfabe or not). Miz had every right (kayfabe or not) to tell him to go fuck himself.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

Miz asked a question, he got an answer. He barged in and asked "Yo what's the dealio"? Bryan gave him the dealio and he flew off the handle. He reacted like a fuckin' child, and the ammo he used was shitty. As he should've and as it should've been, since it was a wshoot and he's the heel, but that's the way it is. I'm not budging on that. It's not even a debate, to be curt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2016)

It is completely a debate. Miz brought up completely valid points that while his style isn't flashy, it has let him remain in the business day in and day out for a decade while the indie style Bryan favors leads to perpetually injured superstars who are gone for months or a year at a time and have shortened careers.

A few of his remarks were below the belt, but Bryan was the one who initiated it by saying he didn't respect him and thought he was boring. There is a great story in there that Bryan has turned from the anti-authority guy to the one calling someone else a B+ player, and it's too bad nothing will ever really come from it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Kayfabe lives yo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2016)

Platinum said:


> It is completely a debate. Miz brought up completely valid points that while his style isn't flashy, it has let him remain in the business day in and day out for a decade while the indie style Bryan favors leads to perpetually injured superstars who are gone for months or a year at a time and have shortened careers.



Miz also is in the same spot he was five years ago in a company he's been with for 10 years. While some could argue that Bryan is GOAT kayfabe-wise having beat Cena clean-ish and solo Evolution in a single night for the title. A guy like D-Bry had to go through shit like that to reach those heights. While Miz probably never will. And there's a good reason for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not claiming the dude is a better wrestler or anything, i'm just saying it's two different ways of looking at the same thing. Neither is wrong or right. Bryan obviously values the bright star burning short and hot, but Miz values the longevity and having a functional brain and knees not made of putty.

Obviously the guy didn't reach the heights Bryan did, but he is by no means a nobody. The guy headlined Wrestlemania (for good or bad), is a steady hand and one of the few heels that can actually generate heat and get guys over. There is a reason why he is one of the main guys that Vince trusts as a media face of the company. Miz was a literal pariah when he got the WWE; the fact that he has made a name for himself and stuck over the years is admirable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> fuck where do you see this at? It is too soon but who else should get it?




The reports on wwe being high on big Cass had nothing but negative comments by wrestlinginc.

And owens


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Miz asked a question, he got an answer. He barged in and asked "Yo what's the dealio"? Bryan gave him the dealio and he flew off the handle. He reacted like a fuckin' child, and the ammo he used was shitty. As he should've and as it should've been, since it was a wshoot and he's the heel, but that's the way it is. I'm not budging on that. It's not even a debate, to be curt.




This sound like the miz got to you and you're a Bryan Stan. I like Daniel a lot but miz got his ass. You're acting like miz didn't have a reason to snap the way he did.

Miz entire promo was how he doesn't have respect yet he's never been injured, he's the champ for over 100 days and has been there since day 1 where the only time he's only taken a break is when he's doing a wwe film or some shit. The miz wanted to know why wasn't he on smackdown showcasing his ic title.

Bryan gave him the "dealio" by saying he respects the title but doesn't respect him, hes the sofest form of wrestling, he nor the fans don't like him, and he's a coward.

So miz gave him the "dealio" back. Miz went full heel mode and cut in a amazing promo that has the entire world talking.

You're just mad it has Bryans expense to it.

If it was hhh or cena or even roman miz was going at like this you'd be praising him but since its iwc darling Daniel he crossed lines.


Nah give miz his props. Daniel ass will be ok.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

I love DB but he's a professional. Yeah Miz said some shitty stuff but you know what he cut a promo on a WWE network after show that we're talking about 2 days later. We all have different thresholds but it's a work, the problem is when you buy too much into it. 

I get that people want to act like the concussions aren't DB's fault but they are, that's the harsh reality of it all. Oh they should ban the diving headbutt and what not, well why couldn't he take it out of his moveset on his own? I mean the fact he was having seizures and yet still doing all that press where he was trying to get public pressure on the company to let him wrestle. I love the American Dragon, Wrestlemania 30 is my favorite moment ever in terms of watching wrestling. But people act like he's beyond reproach because he's the GOAT technical wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

I just feel like give credit when credit is due.

Miz went in. 

I've seen a few separate posts on fb over the video and both want over 1 mil views. Its about to reach 1 mil on YouTube on wwe account.

Multiple sites have reported what happened when they aren't even wrestling related sites.

Its a hot meme right now.

And yeah we are still talking about it.

Would suck if they don't so anything with this


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

It got me invested in Miz again so it accomplished what it set out to do. Hopefully they capitalize on it but they prolly won't and Miz will continue getting poopy feuds.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2016)

Platinum said:


> It is completely a debate. Miz brought up completely valid points that while his style isn't flashy, it has let him remain in the business day in and day out for a decade while the indie style Bryan favors leads to perpetually injured superstars who are gone for months or a year at a time and have shortened careers.
> 
> A few of his remarks were below the belt, but Bryan was the one who initiated it by saying he didn't respect him and thought he was boring. There is a great story in there that Bryan has turned from the anti-authority guy to the one calling someone else a B+ player, and it's too bad nothing will ever really come from it.



How many matches do you remember of Daniel Bryan's vs. that of the Miz's? The truth of the matter is Daniel's style and those of the indies have a more remarkable career than The Miz. It's exactly why he is not and will never be a multiple time world champion, and it's why people will not remember him in the same reverence as one like Bryan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Daniel Bryan has an award named after him of course people are going to remember him. Hell because of that people will remember Bryan more than even Bret Hart, so it's not really a slight being less memorable. 

Miz main evented a Mania, walked in the champ, and walked out the champ. If we're going on simply accomplishments and accolades then his mainstream success can absolutely be leveraged against the critical success of a lot of indy darlings. Even then the point is that in the New Era that Miz will never peak as high as a lot of the indy guys, but he doesn't have to he already did in the era before and that gives him the cache and credibility to be a legitimate heel mid carder. Which in and of itself has a ton of value.

Miz could never hope to be a quarter of the wrestler a lot of these guys are but he's a better performer than a lot of folks too.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2016)

Sooo...why are people hyping The Miz off that promo? Yeah, good energy and character but what Daniel Bryan said is true. Compared to a lot of other wrestlers The Miz plays it more safe. I don't see how what The Miz said towards Daniel Bryan really holding merit. We saw it day in and day out DB put his body on the line, pulling extra duty, getting injured consistently. I mean it was a worked promo imo but if it wasn't where does The Miz get off calling DB a coward?


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2016)

I see Shirker already schooled everyone earlier better than I could. Never mind.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

Finally got around to watching the Miz's chimp out, was pretty good.

Bryan's ultimate claim to fame is that he was the ultimate underdog, not for his wrestling style or the matches he had. He will be remembered for the complete trolling the Noses plan to have Evolution main event wrestlemania. In ring he will be remembered as the guy who used dangerous moves and had to retire early or lest we have another Benoit incident. It was nearly a decade ago, we knew moves like the flying headbutt was dangerous towards your health, you have no one to blame but yourself for still using the moves.

If this interview turned into a shoot and not a work, then Miz had every reason to flip out on Daniel Byran. The miz despite not having a flashy moveset got himself extremely over as a heel and is unparalleled at generating heat, for Daniel to shit all over that by calling him a coward for not having a much more risky moveset would be infuriating. What ever this was, shoot or work, this is great tv and I can get behind this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> not for his wrestling style or the matches he had.



Seriously...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> Sooo...why are people hyping The Miz off that promo? Yeah, good energy and character but what Daniel Bryan said is true. Compared to a lot of other wrestlers The Miz plays it more safe. I don't see how what The Miz said towards Daniel Bryan really holding merit. We saw it day in and day out DB put his body on the line, pulling extra duty, getting injured consistently. I mean it was a worked promo imo but if it wasn't where does The Miz get off calling DB a coward?


Cause bryan questioned his scruples when as miz said if he was so eager go back to evolve and roh

Also yor forgetting the first part of the interveiw where miz was pissed he wasnt getting screen time and bryan was devaluing him and the belt because of it


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

In follow up to the above post. If this was a shoot, were Miz's claims unwarranted angry or not?

Miz has a point, if Daniel really wanted to continue wrestling, he could quit the WWE and go back to independent. This isn't some hindsight thing, people were talking about this when he announced his retirement. However he stuck with the WWE because he ultimately values his health over any urge to perform. This could be construed as cowardly on Byrans part, but I think Miz was just pissed at the massive amount of shade Daniel was throwing his way.

As I said above and probably said by others, Daniel knew the dangers of his style of wrestling. However he wanted a edge, he needed to get over, so he took the risk and is now reaping what he sowed. This isn't a cowardly act, but the blame rests almost entirely on him for his current state.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously...?



At the end of the day? Yeah, he is still fresh in our minds but his ultimate achievements have to do with his storylines and booking, his matches were just a means to get over. Triple H did more for him by betraying him at summerslam then his flying head butt ever did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> I see Shirker already schooled everyone earlier better than I could. Never mind.



Both of you schooling us on your abilities to be killjoys yea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 25, 2016)

OH BOY


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Seth and Reigns double turn let's do it. Sign me up. Unleash Seth's moveset so he can do phoenix splashes instead of the turnbuckle bomb.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> Sooo...why are people hyping The Miz off that promo? Yeah, good energy and character but what Daniel Bryan said is true. Compared to a lot of other wrestlers The Miz plays it more safe. I don't see how what The Miz said towards Daniel Bryan really holding merit. We saw it day in and day out DB put his body on the line, pulling extra duty, getting injured consistently. I mean it was a worked promo imo but if it wasn't where does The Miz get off calling DB a coward?


Because it was a really good and intense promo that you don't get much of anymore in WWE. Miz riling people up over it because of what he said about Bryan just shows he's still one of the best heels in WWE today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

A double turn is pretty much what everyone has been wanting, hopefully they handle it well enough. I think Roman has great potential as a heel, but I'm not one of those guys who thinks it will solve his problem. You can't just turn him into the bad guy, you need to have a good reason.

Roman being finally fed up with the fans and his position in the company would be some great tv. Could you imagine Roman coming out like Hollywood Rock and just shit talking the fans?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'unno, the Titus/Darren feud a lot of people were quite confused as to who the face was in the ordeal. Confuses and slightly annoys me. The answer is quite obvious.



This took me by surprise when I first heard people were confused on who the face and heel was in the Titus/Darren fued. Obviously Titus was the heel, Darren getting his payback by doing the same stunt Titus did shouldn't have confused anyone. It was some pretty good story telling. What happened next week was pretty terrible though, like why not just have Titus betray him normally?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seth and Reigns double turn let's do it. Sign me up. Unleash Seth's moveset so he can do phoenix splashes instead of the turnbuckle bomb.


The splash is hard on his back thats why he dosent hit it any more and always lands on his feet


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> In follow up to the above post. If this was a shoot, were Miz's claims unwarranted angry or not?
> 
> Miz has a point, if Daniel really wanted to continue wrestling, he could quit the WWE and go back to independent. This isn't some hindsight thing, people were talking about this when he announced his retirement. However he stuck with the WWE because he ultimately values his health over any urge to perform. This could be construed as cowardly on Byrans part, but I think Miz was just pissed at the massive amount of shade Daniel was throwing his way.



Well... the main reason I don't buy it falling that far into shoot territory is because he and Bryan are apparently actually great friends, plus, Mike irl is one of the nicer dudes in the back. I don't think he'd actually ever say something like that to Bryan unless he knew he was cool with it. I also don't think Bryan would really legitimately call him a coward. Miz rocked the mic and showed some great intensity, but while Bryan was the focal point, I actually think him getting red-face and teary-eyed about it was him redirecting his anger from all of his professional and non-professional critics (like Bryan Alverez ) into a promo.



Kenju said:


> Both of you schooling us on your abilities to be killjoys yea



Your face is a killjoy 



Kenju said:


> OH BOY



Raw's deep fear of being outshined by a former reality TV star and a cripple. Let's GOOOO!



Xiammes said:


> This took me by surprise when I first heard people were confused on who the face and heel was in the Titus/Darren fued. Obviously Titus was the heel, Darren getting his payback by doing the same stunt Titus did shouldn't have confused anyone. It was some pretty good story telling. What happened next week was pretty terrible though, like why not just have Titus betray him normally?



I have no clue man. It looks like the writers are doubling back on the decision too, because the purpose of this Monday's promo was to remove the ambiguity that match caused by having Titus be a full on dick again. Unfortunately, Titus ruined it by giving one of the worst promos I've seen since the JoMo/R-Truth betrayal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

Great exposure from the Miz to get heat on Bryan. You can tell by the expression of teh other two that it wasn't planned out to get that personal or deep. Bryan hit below the belt and then got jabbed in the throat.

the irony of miz's comments though is that his wrestling matches might put people back to sleep on him in the next few weeks.

This is a great way of how storylines can follow wrestling as a way to get guys over. I think the continued vortex of random storylines detracts from the product.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

@Raiden  I'm not worried. Miz is an okay wrestler, but a pretty solid storyteller when he and the crowd actually have something to care about. He basically carried Sandow during the climax of their feud. IMO, anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The splash is hard on his back thats why he dosent hit it any more and always lands on his feet



Hasn't he hit it quite a few times? Either way I just think it opens up his moveset a bit more and will make his matches a bit more exciting. Just feel like as a heel he has to really be in control of the spots as opposed to feeling the crowd.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 25, 2016)

Not sure I can believe this holy shit?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Not sure I can believe this holy shit?



I believe it on account that I've been saying that smarks are the ones who are getting the network which is why we've seen them catering more toward that demographic with some of these decisions late. They care about the TV deal but the Network is an entirely new revenue stream that they get directly.

Though apparently the metric is for on demand viewing and not live. Still to beat Summerslam at anything is ridiculous. Hopefully they continue taking these things as a sign.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

lmao we about to get two hours of nxt now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll be honest man. If they can pull off this decent-to-great TV for another month, I'm becoming a subscriber. Too much good exclusive stuff, and their main shows are showing some actual, honest-to-goodness effort. I'd be quite the hypocrite if I didn't at this rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'll be honest man. If they can pull off this decent-to-great TV for another month, I'm becoming a subscriber. Too much good exclusive stuff, and their main shows are showing some actual, honest-to-goodness effort. I'd be quite the hypocrite if I didn't at this rate.



Well one theory I heard is that they're basically trying to Nitro the TV by giving away premium matches for free. This is why they revealed the Demon a week before Summerslam. Still stupid but that's a plausible explanation. I mean it works in other regard like Ziggler/AJ.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Hasn't he hit it quite a few times? Either way I just think it opens up his moveset a bit more and will make his matches a bit more exciting. Just feel like as a heel he has to really be in control of the spots as opposed to feeling the crowd.


I cant rember him hitting it a single time since hes been on the main roster and i know he said he was gonna stop doing it


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You said Bryan gave miz the truth so when miz gives the truth back he's childish?
> 
> How's is it fair for Bryan to say he nor the fans don't respect him and he wrestles like a coward and not reply back the way he did?
> 
> ...



It also seems like only one of us are getting worked by this storyline.... Buzz off, fam.


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2016)

oh shit Okada was backstage at SS


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

Dayum! Takeover is on fire. It beat Summerslam?!

I hope the report for the double turn is true, its ABOUT TIME!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It also seems like only one of us are getting worked by this storyline.... Buzz off, fam.




I'm not getting worked at all your the one calling the miz childish.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> oh shit Okada was backstage at SS



He's been at events in the past, he's not leaving New Japan. They have him signed to a 3 year deal and they'll do whatever it takes to keep him. Though I remember reading that they're coming to learn that certain events are over regardless of talent. They lost Nakamura and AJ and are still drawing comparable crowds.



[S-A-F] said:


> Dayum! Takeover is on fire. It beat Summerslam?!
> 
> I hope the report for the double turn is true, its ABOUT TIME!



Not live viewings though, just the after the fact on demand viewings. Still amazing.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not getting worked at all your the one calling the miz childish.



I called his character childish you knob, which he is, which he's always been. That's The Miz. A single clean win in a storied history of him being an insufferable, cheating, crowd-spiting ponce to almost everyone he's come across does not suddenly erase it, but The Miz thought it did, which makes him short-sighted, AND THAT'S GREAT! That kind of heeldom is one of my favorite types.

How many times do I have to say I liked the promo dude? All of my criticisms are being tossed at his character, because his character is an asshole and HAS been for 80% of his career. 

I'm not having this discussion anymore, man. I'm starting to repeat myself a lot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Watching NXT and to be honest it would be pretty awesome to see Dillinger on Smackdown. I think once Stroman graduates from local talent he should get dead end talent like Wesley Blake to squash.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

If the E poaches any more njpw talent it should be shibata

Njpw managment still dosent trust him so he might as well make a go of it here


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I called his character childish you knob, which he is, which he's always been. That's The Miz. A single clean win in a storied history of him being an insufferable, cheating, crowd-spiting ponce to almost everyone he's come across does not suddenly erase it, but The Miz thought it did, which makes him short-sighted, AND THAT'S GREAT! That kind of heeldom is one of my favorite types.
> 
> How many times do I have to say I liked the promo dude? All of my criticisms are being tossed at his character, because his character is an asshole and HAS been for 80% of his career.
> 
> I'm not having this discussion anymore, man. I'm starting to repeat myself a lot.


You getting worked up buddy you hungry?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> If the E poaches any more njpw talent it should be shibata
> 
> Njpw managment still dosent trust him so he might as well make a go of it here



What makes you say that? As far as champions go he's been a really strong draw, improving on year over year numbers in certain scenarios. They also have KENTA whose got a lot of cosmetic similarities to Shibata.

Shibata is my favorite guy in NJPW but I really think he's better over there. They need to poach Ospreay and Ricochet yesterday though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You getting worked up buddy you hungry?



Stop shitposting. 
You've never been the best at it.
Leave it to the professionals.



SoulTaker said:


> Shibata is my favorite guy in NJPW but I really think he's better over there. They need to poach Ospreay and Ricochet yesterday though.



WWE haven't gotten their hands on Puma yet? I could've sworn I heard a story a little under a half a year ago of him getting snatched up (or at least in negotiation).


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Cause bryan questioned his scruples when as miz said if he was so eager go back to evolve and roh
> 
> Also yor forgetting the first part of the interveiw where miz was pissed he wasnt getting screen time and bryan was devaluing him and the belt because of it


 Man, are you serious? He was frealing injured in more ways The Miz has ever been. He didn' have a dangerous ride in the indies or even the work ethic and inring ability Daniel Bryan had.


----------



## EJ (Aug 25, 2016)

How can he just return to the indies on account on what his body had been through and what professionals were telling him?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> WWE haven't gotten their hands on Puma yet? I could've sworn I heard a story a little under a half a year ago of him getting snatched up (or at least in negotiation).



Nope, I read the same stuff and there was a big problem with his contract where it appeared like he was free to have WWE come and swoop in but it seems like AAA/NJPW have come to some sort of agreement. Last I heard the negotiations between him and Lucha were getting so bad they were going to recast Puma.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

The Miz gets the Jim Ross seal of approval




SoulTaker said:


> Nope, I read the same stuff and there was a big problem with his contract where it appeared like he was free to have WWE come and swoop in but it seems like AAA/NJPW have come to some sort of agreement. Last I heard the negotiations between him and Lucha were getting so bad they were going to recast Puma.



Ah, okay, then. What do they mean by recast? Like, get someneo else to play him or have Ricochet himself do another role. If it's the first one.... Whew.... Godspeed, guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they mean to give the role to another guy. I'm not crazy up on AAA but I'd think they have someone who can possibly do it and the nature of the show is such they can probably come up with a mystical reason like have Mil Muertes kill him and his fighting spirit be so strong it possesses someone else.

Watching NXT and I really think the Authors of Pain are the heavyweight foil needed in these tag divisions. Please let the reason they didn't finish the feud with AA be for them to do it on the main.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Stop shitposting.
> You've never been the best at it.
> Leave it to the professionals.
> 
> ...



I misread what you said earlier I apologize

But I don't shitpost.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

Flow said:


> How can he just return to the indies on account on what his body had been through and what professionals were telling him?


He had enough doctors twlling him that he could

If angle can still get qork bryan most definetly could


----------



## God Movement (Aug 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But I don't shitpost.



I do


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

The last episode of CWC 

Just amazing wrestling.


Gulak/ZSJ
Gargano/TJP

All next level.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Ah, okay, then. What do they mean by recast? Like, get someneo else to play him or have Ricochet himself do another role. If it's the first one.... Whew.... Godspeed, guys.



Pretty hilarious this came down the wire today. 2017.



> On episode 130 of _The Ross Report_, professional wrestling legend and current lead announcer for New Japan Pro-Wrestling on AXS TV, Jim Ross, welcomed Ricochet to the podcast. Ricochet, who also performs for  as Prince Puma, talked about his future career plans and whether he would like to sign with WWE. Also, 'Mr. High Fly' discussed his favorite professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

GARGANO SHOULD HAVE GONE OVER 


Edit: soooooon


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> GARGANO SHOULD HAVE GONE OVER



Completely agree. At least one more round but I think they're serious about the tagteam gimmick for a bit so this will add more fuel to the slow burn breakup. It took Joe a long ass time to turn on Finn too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Completely agree. At least one more round but I think they're serious about the tagteam gimmick for a bit so this will add more fuel to the slow burn breakup. It took Joe a long ass time to turn on Finn too.



I get the ideas here, gargano was and is a wwe guy now he dosent need the rub as much as the guys there trying to get exposure.

Still he soo good and i wanted gargano/ZSJ


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's been at events in the past, he's not leaving New Japan. They have him signed to a 3 year deal and they'll do whatever it takes to keep him. Though I remember reading that they're coming to learn that certain events are over regardless of talent. They lost Nakamura and AJ and are still drawing comparable crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> Not live viewings though, just the after the fact on demand viewings. Still amazing.


Yeah it really is.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 25, 2016)

Can we just embrace the fact the Miz has cut such an awesome promo, that most of us aren't sure if it was legit or an act and we're talking about it as if it's legit.

It's made you think, discuss, and have a passionate opinion about the matter. Let all that sink in, until you realise you're deeply interested in something WWE have put together.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I get the ideas here, gargano was and is a wwe guy now he dosent need the rub as much as the guys there trying to get exposure.
> 
> Still he soo good and i wanted gargano/ZSJ


Yeah man that's too bad about gargano, I was really pulling for him.
I really enjoyed ZSJ's match, shit he wrestles like its art.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

I feel like this miz thing won't live to its hype tho.

But damn smack down has more interesting shit than raw

Two new titles
Miz
Dean vs AJ
Bray vs orton
Heath


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

I really hope they get ZSJ. That match with Gulak was just another level.

Speaking of next level:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 25, 2016)

holy crap am I impressed with ZSJ and Gargano, especially ZSJ, that shit was beautiful to watch


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

Hopefully the crusierweights wrestle at clash of champions

I'm going to my 5th ppv


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

Wrestlingjesus said that AJ should win the championship at the next PPV. 

Mixed thoughts on them taking the belt off Ambrose.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wrestlingjesus said that AJ should win the championship at the next PPV.
> 
> Mixed thoughts on them taking the belt off Ambrose.


Ambrose is better while chasing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Ambrose is better while chasing



He was definitely thrown into this title run and then given an opponent whose not ove. An AJ versus Ambrose feud that lasted twoo or three months might be pretty cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

I..is shawn ok


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2016)

He does look pretty old and worn out compared to the last time he was seen on TV. Its probably just because his beard has gone frosty.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

Going for that elder sage look.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not shocked that he looks old he's 51.

But typing Shawn micheals is 51 felt weird tho idk y


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

oh shit i thought he was mid 40's still

yikes that's real.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2016)

no wonder they putting new talent over asap lol.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 25, 2016)

So when did Richard Nixon's corpse re-animate?


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2016)

ST do you think "The CLEANER" Kenny Omega will sign with WWE in the next 2 years


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 25, 2016)

The sooner Styles gets the belt and Ambrose is back in midcard limbo the better.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty hilarious this came down the wire today. 2017.



I like how he didn't even try to answer the question. 



SoulTaker said:


> I really hope they get ZSJ. That match with Gulak was just another level.
> 
> Speaking of next level:



I forgot Arthur switched to Flash. I guess those contribution to our PBS stations aren't as  substantial as they once were.



The Juice Man said:


> The sooner Styles gets the belt and Ambrose is back in midcard limbo the better.



"Ambrose is a beta cuck. No point getting invested in him, since he's never gonna make it."
*makes it*
"FUCK HIM!"

Please, never change, Juice.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 25, 2016)

Wrestling fans like Shirker seem to forget the only reason BABYGURL dropped the belt is because of the Wellness violation.

FACT.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 25, 2016)

Ambrose is kinda wasted with shane and dbry

How can he be a rebel when the establishment are them selves rebels?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Wrestling fans like Shirker seem to forget the only reason BABYGURL dropped the belt is because of the Wellness violation.
> 
> FACT.



Well, I'd like to respond to you back in a snarky fashion, but instead I feel like should commend you.
Typing that with your feet must've been tough, what with your hands being full holding that L. Impressive stuff.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> ST do you think "The CLEANER" Kenny Omega will sign with WWE in the next 2 years



Never say never but I think Omega is really happy in NJPW. They have the carrot of the IWGP championship hanging there for him, I think Ibushi is going to go back to Japan for a program as a freelancer with Omega in the near future too. 

Idk I look at his stuff with New Day and how him and the Bucks looked like they had one foot out but looking at how New Japan is bending over backward to ascend them up the card it's murky. I think Omega is more open to coming to the E than he ever was at any point but I do think he's working everyone to secure a better spot in NJPW. I think his focus is on that belt and I don't think he's touching it this year. I really don't think he'd work in WWE anyway, he needs artistic freedom and he still has some of that DDT in him.



Shirker said:


> I like how he didn't even try to answer the question.



It may be wishful thinking but it seemed like he was saying he was going to make the decisions to clear out his commitments for 2016 to be ready to sign in 2017.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2016)

Miz promo to me now sounds shit like due to this..... Your first choice to be on tv was in a shitty reality show called the Real world. Wrestling was just a career you chose cause you couldnt do anything else.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz promo to me now sounds shit like due to this..... Your first choice to be on tv was in a shitty reality show called the Real world. Wrestling was just a career you chose cause you couldnt do anything else.


but thats not true at all, he was always a fan, his time on the real world just inspired him to chase his dream

Thats like resenting Sting or AJ for being more interested in Body building and basketball before getting into wrestling


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> but thats not true at all, he was always a fan, his time on the real world just inspired him to chase his dream
> 
> Thats like resenting Sting or AJ for being more interested in Body building and basketball before getting into wrestling



everyone says they're always a fan when they get into WWE. Naomi says it and I call bullshit.

You can tell who's the fan and who's the liar. 


It's fine that Miz went to WWE , I'm just saying his own promo can be easily contradicted.

Still a great showing by Miz on Talking Smack.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 26, 2016)

Miz vs. Bryan for IC at Wrestlemania


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> everyone says they're always a fan when they get into WWE. Naomi says it and I call bullshit.
> 
> You can tell who's the fan and who's the liar.
> 
> ...



No dude he was a card carrying fan on the show. His dream has always been to be in the WWE. It's no different than Edge and Christian wanting to do it since highschool. When he was on the show he was like a 20 something year old kid from a rural area who loved wrestling. The Miz is the character he always wanted to be similar to Mick Foley with the Dude Love persona. So yeah that entire example doesn't even apply to Miz whatsoever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 26, 2016)

I see main event potential in Chad Gable. In Jordan too, to be perfectly honest. It's just that even though Gable has been at it for a shorter time I find it more noteworthy. They need more solid main eventers in the coming years, I honestly do hope they use the Tag division to get Alpha and Breeze over to be set up to that level. Promos are scripted so that doesn't matter so much as acting and delivery. I think Breeze is furthest along on that. Gable to me seems to have the most potential for in-ring, technical skill.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz promo to me now sounds shit like due to this..... Your first choice to be on tv was in a shitty reality show called the Real world. Wrestling was just a career you chose cause you couldnt do anything else.


But I can recall Miz was on the Real World running around in wrestling t-shirts and replica championships. He was always a fan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 26, 2016)

Rock has dethroned Iron Man as highest paid actor in Hollywood.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Rock has dethroned Iron Man as highest paid actor in Hollywood.



Congrats to Johnson. At first it surprised me to hear that news because the movies he's been in (with the exception of Fast & Furious) never struck me as a high a profile, but then I remembered he was in a LOT of stuff this and last year.



Kuya said:


> Miz vs. Bryan for IC at Wrestlemania


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Rock has dethroned Iron Man as highest paid actor in Hollywood.


Shame his movies are terrible


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> He had enough doctors twlling him that he could
> 
> If angle can still get qork bryan most definetly could


 What were the numbers to these doctors? Because from what we know he was receiving information that he should stop wrestling. I don't understand how you can sit here and try to compare two wrestlers together. I understand you are a fan of The Miz but you're being delusional here. What he said had no merit. I'm excited into what this brings to the IC title and his character through his promo but if it was a shoot he can go fuck himself..


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2016)

I like The Rock but he has a good amount of average or mediocre movies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2016)

Who's your guys favorite on each brand

Raw
Owens
Roman
Enzo and Cass
Rusev
Finn

Smackdown
AJ
Cena
Orton
Heath
Miz
Daniel

Nxt

Bobby roode
Joe
Nakamarua
Asuka
Johnny wrestling and his tag partner can't remember it

Cwc
Kendrick
Cedric Alexander


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

Flow said:


> What were the numbers to these doctors? Because from what we know he was receiving information that he should stop wrestling. I don't understand how you can sit here and try to compare two wrestlers together. I understand you are a fan of The Miz but you're being delusional here. What he said had no merit. I'm excited into what this brings to the IC title and his character through his promo but if it was a shoot he can go fuck himself..


He said repeatedly he had non wwe doctors giving him the ok


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who's your guys favorite on each brand
> 
> Raw
> Owens
> ...



RAW
Jericho
Bayley
Sasha
Zayn
Rusev
Balor
E/C

SD
Dean
DBry
Bray
Becky
AJ
Cena
Miz
American Alpha

NXT
Nakamura
Asuka
Joe
Revival
Gargano


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shame his movies are terrible



Ehhhh, not all of 'em. I thought Central Intelligence was pretty funny. And that new Disney movie he's starring in looks like it's gonna be pretty solid.

Yeah, on average though, they're not that good. Eh, but he's an action movie star. You don't go to an action flick to watch a _good_ movie.



WhatADrag said:


> Who's your guys favorite on each brand



*RAW*
New Day
Enzo/Cass
Kevin Owens
Seth Rollins
Sami Zayn
Dana Brook
*
Smackdown*
AJ
Cena
Becky Lynch
Fandango
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler
Randy Orton
Miz/Maryse
Zack Ryder
Bray Wyatt
Heath Slater


----------



## EJ (Aug 26, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> He said repeatedly he had non wwe doctors giving him the ok


 While suffering injury after injury and concussions, and being told repeatedly to not wrestle. He put his.body on the line.more ways.than the Miz man. I don't know exactly what youre trying to argue.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm not sure if the word of the other doctors is relevant in keyfabe. Have they ever been mentioned a single time in-show? Like during the documentary or something?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who's your guys favorite on each brand
> 
> Raw
> Owens
> ...


Raw
Owens
Seth
Balor
Enzo and cass
The club
Zayn

Sd
Bmj
Bmaj
Based miz
Bray
Apollo
Kalisto
American alpha

Nxt
Joe
Nakamura
Kenta
Jose
Roode
Auska
Johnny wrestling and the psycho killer

Cwc
Ibushi
Cedric
Lince
Kendrick
Ghalagat
Tozawa


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2016)

Flow said:


> What were the numbers to these doctors? Because from what we know he was receiving information that he should stop wrestling. I don't understand how you can sit here and try to compare two wrestlers together. I understand you are a fan of The Miz but you're being delusional here. What he said had no merit. I'm excited into what this brings to the IC title and his character through his promo but if it was a shoot he can go fuck himself..









So yeah he was saying he had clearance from all of these other doctors and was actually lying about his condition to pressure the company into letting him wrestle.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

Flow said:


> While suffering injury after injury and concussions, and being told repeatedly to not wrestle. He put his.body on the line.more ways.than the Miz man. I don't know exactly what youre trying to argue.


That he has a doctors ok and plenty of indie feds he could wrestle in


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2016)

I hate this but it had me laughing


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2016)

lol imagine if Bryan ran in to screw out Miz of the title. 

Would only happen if Vince Russo is on creative though.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Congrats to Johnson. At first it surprised me to hear that news because the movies he's been in (with the exception of Fast & Furious) never struck me as a high a profile, but then I remembered he was in a LOT of stuff this and last year.


Don't forget he's in a TV show in it's second season on HBO called Ballers, been in a ton of movies


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I hate this but it had me laughing


ROfl. reminds me how ridiculous that move looks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 26, 2016)

It was cool when Nigel did it


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Don't forget he's in a TV show in it's second season on HBO called Ballers, been in a ton of movies



Never heard of it. 
Will look it up. Hard to imagine him in an actual series of something. Wonder how he finds the time....



Kenju said:


> I hate this but it had me laughing



Oh, Kevin. 



Zen-aku said:


> It was cool when Nigel did it



It certainly looks "cooler", but it's still really dumb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2016)

"Calls Seth Rollins a dick"

The word choice though.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


>


that's gotta be fake. I mean he doesn't actually walk around in his wrestling trunks does he?


----------



## Larcher (Aug 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who's your guys favorite on each brand
> 
> Raw
> Owens
> ...


Raw:
Cesaro
Rusev
Kevin Owens
Chris Jericho
Enzo Amore/Cass
Seth Rollins
Bayley

Smackdown
AJ Styles
Dean Ambrose
Becky Lynch
The Miz
Baron Corbin (underrated tbh)
American Alpha
Bray Wyatt
Dolph Ziggler

Free agents:
Heath Slater
Heath Slater
Heath Slater
Heath Slater
Heath Slater

Haven't watched enough current NXT or CWC to decide my faves yet. There's also some wrestlers on the main roster that might appear on the list of faves if they're booked more relevantly  (Sami/Neville) and/or continue to impress me (Breezango)


----------



## Larcher (Aug 27, 2016)

Tfw I can make more favourites on the smaller brand


----------



## God Movement (Aug 27, 2016)

Raw

Owens
Roman
Enzo and Cass


Smackdown

AJ
Miz
Bray Wyatt

Nxt

Bobby Roode
Aries
Nakamura


----------



## Sauce (Aug 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


>


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 27, 2016)

Apparently Bo was singing the lion king song to his wife on the phone


----------



## Anony (Aug 27, 2016)

2:55 "I'm the champion of the *universe*".

This foreshadowing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2016)

Anony said:


> 2:55 "I'm the champion of the *universe*".
> 
> This foreshadowing.


KO Was secretley a member of Elite/BC and we never realized it


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2016)

Why doesn't AJ do the spiral tap?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why doesn't AJ do the spiral tap?


Because he prefers having a working spine


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2016)

Pretty sure he'd still do it if not for his back already being agitated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2016)

Fuck off Sauce, Asuka is mine  

also Yo guys.... sadly I'll be too busy with my final semester to watch AJ Indy darling beat out Dean the Hack


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck off Sauce, Asuka is mine
> 
> also Yo guys.... sadly I'll be too busy with my final semester to watch AJ Indy darling beat out Dean the Hack


Thats AJ Ace of the universe you baka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Thats AJ Ace of the universe you baka


 Kek.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck off Sauce, Asuka is mine
> 
> also Yo guys.... sadly I'll be too busy with my final semester to watch AJ Indy darling beat out *Dean the Hack*



Turn coats


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2016)

Original plans for Universal champion.


can you imagine the shitstorm if rollins managed to be the guy that injured him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Turn coats


I want to beat Big shows heel face record .   But yea id like to see Ambrose go heel now


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 28, 2016)

What's with the lists?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2016)

Cruising through some wrasslin' video game stuff on Youtube cuz I'm bored, and was reminded of KN.

I kinda miss that guy. Sure he was needlessly obnoxious while he was debating, but I always enjoyed reading his perspective on stuff. Anyone know what happened to him after he had that outburst?



Raiden said:


> Original plans for Universal champion.
> 
> 
> can you imagine the shitstorm if rollins managed to be the guy that injured him.





> The source also adds that the Universal Championship was originally meant for the  brand but eventually settled on having Dean Ambrose carry the show as its  World Heavyweight Champion. Vince McMahon believed AJ had to settle "unfinished business" with John Cena at .



Huh. So Dean's current standing wasn't because of Reigns's wellness issues, but rather because of (indirectly) John Cena?



Well, at least we got a great finish for AJ out of it.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I want to beat Big shows heel face record .   But yea id like to see Ambrose go heel now



Same honestly. The fact that we hadn't seen a turn after SummerSlam and now Dean suddenly respects Dolph's tenacity is a little baffling. At the same time though, AJ is in the middle of his silly heel run, and is probably gonna take the belt at Backlash, setting up a rivalry, so maybe it's for the best it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Cruising through some wrasslin' video game stuff on Youtube cuz I'm bored, and was reminded of KN.
> 
> I kinda miss that guy. Sure he was needlessly obnoxious while he was debating, but I always enjoyed reading his perspective on stuff. Anyone know what happened to him after he had that outburst?
> 
> ...


I feel Ambrose could capture the audience again with how heels are given more leeway


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2016)

Been wondering. What do you guys think about the arguement that AJ Styles needs to improve on the mic? Personally, he's not the best, but far from lacking.

He can definately sharpen up, if he's given more promos and his in-ring ability makes up for it. Not to mention there's people in WWE that can't wrestle or cut a promo.


----------



## Anony (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with AJ's mic skills, they look pretty damn good to me. Sure, he's not Cena or Austin but nobody is. He's a tremendous heel and more than that he backs it up by being an incredible talented worker and one of the best professional wrestlers of the last 10-15 years. When he says he can beat you, you believe him because you see what he can do in the ring.

Check some of his interviews, the guy is very articulate and intelligent and gives 0 vibes of being your typical redneck. If Vince didn't like him on the mic he wouldn't give him one every single night.

AJ is the best professional wrestler on the planet right now. His only problem is his advanced age, he should've been in E 4-5 years ago but the guy still wrestles at such a pace and puts on incredible matches with pretty much everyone so I'd say he's got another 2-3 more good years left on him.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd say a bit more than 2-3 years. Mid 40's seems to be the age where wrestlers slow down, unless there's health concerns prohibiting his career.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2016)

I think AJ is fine on the mic. Not nearly as bad as some people will make him out to be.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2016)

I actually think he's one of the best and most versatile characters in the company. He was given the role of being the antaognist to baby girl, and he's doing the best that he can. I also think they better put that damn belt on him while he's still hot.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2016)

AJ didn't know mic work was so respected in the WWE before he came. So he stepped it up, he's more than passable at the moment, in fact I'd say he's great at this point especially in his current alignment. Not in the top tier, but comfortably one of the best in the main event at the moment.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Been wondering. What do you guys think about the arguement that AJ Styles needs to improve on the mic? Personally, he's not the best, but far from lacking.
> 
> He can definately sharpen up, if he's given more promos and his in-ring ability makes up for it. Not to mention there's people in WWE that can't wrestle or cut a promo.



His mic skills are great, the character they've given him is just shitty and hard to buy. I think that's the thing that might be fooling people. AJ feels like he's... "acting" like a heel and not actually "being" a heel (if that makes sense). There's something about his face, voice, and wrestling style that clashes horribly with the type of bad guy he's supposed to be.

But he's making it work as best he can, so whatever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2016)

I think AJ will retire before you see any serious decline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel Ambrose could capture the audience again with how heels are given more leeway



I don't think he's lost the audience though, he seems to have only lost creative, and even then that's a fan generated perception due to the Austin podcast and the shittiness of the Ziggler feud. I'm not sure he needs to be a heel so much as he might just need to go away and come back as this character.

There's like a segment of development that's too heavily implied. He got the belt and then became the Kingpin, they didn't put over the progression of the character which when combined with the fact he had a bad match with Ziggler accentuates all of his flaws. 

Is your premium still on the build ups? Dean's got some good matches and builds, sandwiched with some bad ones, HHH/Roadbloack- Lesnar- Shield Superemacy- Ziggler. Recency bias will hurt though. I mean he's been champion of the brand for like 6 weeks.


----------



## Anony (Aug 28, 2016)

I think he can keep the pace for 2-3 years like I said. He's a perfectionist so the moment he feels he's dragging his feet in the ring he will call it quits.

No matter how little time he has, he will get the main title and that's something most fans had already discarded as possibility not so long ago.

It's just a shame this didn't happen sooner.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2016)

I think giving Ambrose the world title was a reaction to critics. Wasn't there a lot of complaints about Seth and Roman main eventing, while Dean's progress was much further behind?

Most of 2015 consisted of Dean being shat on by the authority and standing up for Roman when ever he was in trouble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2016)

Anony said:


> I think he can keep the pace for 2-3 years like I said. He's a perfectionist so the moment he feels he's dragging his feet in the ring he will call it quits.
> 
> No matter how little time he has, he will get the main title and that's something most fans had already discarded as possibility not so long ago.
> 
> It's just a shame this didn't happen sooner.



I think we're really close to getting where we should be in terms of AJ getting the title, but I think his career arc was nothing short of, hard not to use the pun with him, phenomenal. Maybe you want the the TNA run to be shorter but if he gets to NJPW faster does he get to do all the stuff he did?

His match with Suzuki is one of the most under-appreciated matches of recent memory, it's a 5 star match and no one really ever talks about it.



Larcher said:


> I think giving Ambrose the world title was a reaction to critics. Wasn't there a lot of complaints about Seth and Roman main eventing, while Dean's progress was much further behind?
> 
> Most of 2015 consisted of Dean being shat on by the authority and standing up for Roman when ever he was in trouble.



That's part of it, he was the pivot point and they built him as the gateway. He gave the main eventers all they could handle and beat all midcard challengers at a certain point. Dean was actually drawing the best live gates and getting the best TV reactions. This new stuff about his run is kind of crazy. He's been champ for 3 months. The first 2 months were really good but no one wants to remember it because he's in the top spot and now his work rate is an actual problem.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2016)

I just hope he doesn't go back to the midcard when AJ steals the title. If I'm being honest, I think WWE could make one hell of a feud with this.

Natural born athlete vs Scratch and Claw athlete. Add an emotionally driven psychological stance in the promos and we've a great build up to what's likely gonna be a good fight. People get to see what's so likeable about Dean's character and he's on the road to redemption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2016)

Another legend passes today



> – The wrestling world has lost one of its most legendary managers. WWE announced this morning that Harry Fujiwara, better known as Mr. Fuji, has passed away at the age of eighty-two. No cause of death was revealed.
> 
> Fujiwara began his wrestling career in the ring, debuting on December 15th, 1965 in his home state of Hawaii under the name Mr. Fujiwara. He signed with WWE (then the WWWF) in 1972 and became a five-time WWE World Tag Team Champion, three times with Toru Tanaka and twice with Mr. Saito.
> 
> ...





At least he had a good long life but still sad


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2016)

He outlived many of the young guys from his heyday 

I can't say I look forward to it, but I will watch Punk's fight. I respect him going for his passions, but he will lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think he's lost the audience though, he seems to have only lost creative, and even then that's a fan generated perception due to the Austin podcast and the shittiness of the Ziggler feud. I'm not sure he needs to be a heel so much as he might just need to go away and come back as this character.
> 
> There's like a segment of development that's too heavily implied. He got the belt and then became the Kingpin, they didn't put over the progression of the character which when combined with the fact he had a bad match with Ziggler accentuates all of his flaws.
> 
> Is your premium still on the build ups? Dean's got some good matches and builds, sandwiched with some bad ones, HHH/Roadbloack- Lesnar- Shield Superemacy- Ziggler. Recency bias will hurt though. I mean he's been champion of the brand for like 6 weeks.



Fans in forums and on WWE youtube are saying he's a boring champ and want the title on AJ already . 

At least let him have freedom like the Miz did in his promo shoot. 

but yeah I still think PG wrestling is not  gonna work on Ambrose. He has no athleticism or creativity to keep fans on their toes. I don't really get work rates to talk about it in depth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I just hope he doesn't go back to the midcard when AJ steals the title. If I'm being honest, I think WWE could make one hell of a feud with this.
> 
> Natural born athlete vs Scratch and Claw athlete. Add an emotionally driven psychological stance in the promos and we've a great build up to what's likely gonna be a good fight. People get to see what's so likeable about Dean's character and he's on the road to redemption.



I'd end up rooting for Ambrose on this one. Hell if they let heel Ambrose go all out, take a shot on all the 'gifted' wrestlers vs the guys that have to put in work .


----------



## Anony (Aug 28, 2016)

Ambrose is a better wrestler than what he's showing though. We all know wwe restricts you a bit but it's still no excuse. The guy can perform a lot better, just check some of his indy matches. Of course, he will never be a top tier in-ring worker but you don't need that at all to be super over in wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fans in forums and on WWE youtube are saying he's a boring champ and want the title on AJ already .






*Spoiler*: __ 



Although, to be fair, who cares what Youtube comments think? The only people more idiotic than WWE fans on YT are fans on Facebook.

That forum users are saying it is disappointing... but understandable given his first huge match as champion on SD. It was painfully average.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fans in forums and on WWE youtube are saying he's a boring champ and want the title on AJ already .



A broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2016)

I think if they keep the belt on Ambrose they need to put him in angles where he gets pressed as a champion. I don't think this title run should be used to get other guys like Ziggler hot. He was unexpectedly thrown into it, so a story in that shape just wouldn't feel right.  I like that Steve called him out, and I'd like to see more of that on the main show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2016)

oh shit david herro on pwr show said that rollins is at fault. surprised because he's always defending the e hard.


oh man im watching eatdatpussy's old wwe videos  .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He outlived many of the young guys from his heyday
> 
> I can't say I look forward to it, but I will watch Punk's fight. I respect him going for his passions, but he will lose.


RIP Fuji one of my favorite managers along with Heenan.

I saw some vid of Punk training and he looked like he was struggling hard but that's probably what he wanted to show to throw people off. Hopefully because he looked pretty bad. Didn't look like he was close to being ready for an upcoming UFC fight.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 28, 2016)

He'll be 37, has injuries from over ten years of wrestling and had to have back surgery...he's not winning, unfortunately.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2016)

To piggyback what Kaiba Boy mentioned, Punk has wrestled for 2 decades which put a lot of mileage on his body.

He recently had back surgery.

And has bad knees from using the Pepsi Plunge. Basically a top rope Pedigree.

Notice how he favors his knees.

His chances of being successful in UFC are not very good.
I'll be rooting for him.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 29, 2016)

Let's be honest, Punk just basically rage quit.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

The NoDQ fanpage on FB is toxic


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2016)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Let's be honest, Punk just basically rage quit.


smh so he was just supposed to accept his treatment in the company and continue wrestling with his banged up body? Him leaving actually saved his life. Since the wwe quacks had him wrestling with a serious staph infection.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

It's almost time to crown the new Champion of the Universe.....ROMAN REIGNSSSSSSS


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh so he was just supposed to accept his treatment in the company and continue wrestling with his banged up body? Him leaving actually saved his life. Since the wwe quacks had him wrestling with a serious staph infection.



Him and Daniel Bryan made the right choice to stop wrestling imo. And if Punk does return, he knows his body better than anybody else but I hope it wouldn't be full time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> A broken clock is right twice a day.



Wait till they turn on Fat Owens calling him a fatass and want Reigns to beat him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just think at this point spotfest monkeys are the new norm in this company and guys like Ambrose won't succeed in this new era. Shame too cause if you put the Rock , Austin in this new era, the Indy darlings would be more revered


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Lbr the youtube wwe community thinks whatever whatculture thinks and always choose shitty music to play for highlights, so meh.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Then again I make YouTube comments a fair a bit, even if it is mainly to correct people.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh so he was just supposed to accept his treatment in the company and continue wrestling with his banged up body? Him leaving actually saved his life. Since the wwe quacks had him wrestling with a serious staph infection.



If Punk doesn't leave then we don't get Bryan winning. It sucks it happened at his expense but that's a fan thing. Idk if him leaving improved his physical health any, he needed a break for sure but the UFC camps are terrible. There's a reason other than drug tests they can't make their cards and why they've had like 5 broken main events in 2016 or something like that.




Dean Ambrose said:


> I just think at this point spotfest monkeys are the new norm in this company and guys like Ambrose won't succeed in this new era. Shame too cause if you put the Rock , Austin in this new era, the Indy darlings would be more revered



Or Ambrose just got put in a match with someone who has an underdog gimmick which is also his gimmick and the fit led to a bad match? Idk I mean there's still just as many dudes who use like 7-10 spots and just choreograph correctly. I mean look at Nakamura, he doesn't use a shit ton of moves and he spams his finisher like crazy. Cena is another example of this. If anything there is more renowned guys who aren't prototypical spot monkeys and spot monkeys get praise when they tone it down, which is why Omega had the best match of his career with Naito 2 weeks ago, and why Rollins is one of the best wrestlers in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Dean vs Dolph had all the potential in the world to be great, but the match didn't live up to the hype overall. Yeah, the match was ok, but neither were selling the fight as if they'd been at each others throats in the weeks building up to it.

Simply put, it was lacking in that extra grit that draw us into underdog fights. That's not to say it wasn't merely snubbed by fans fixated on the idea of Dolph winning and not accepting any other outcome, as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If Punk doesn't leave then we don't get Bryan winning. It sucks it happened at his expense but that's a fan thing. Idk if him leaving improved his physical health any, he needed a break for sure but the UFC camps are terrible. There's a reason other than drug tests they can't make their cards and why they've had like 5 broken main events in 2016 or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I usually admit Im wrong . I guess Im just frustrated.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If Punk doesn't leave then we don't get Bryan winning. It sucks it happened at his expense but that's a fan thing. Idk if him leaving improved his physical health any, he needed a break for sure but the UFC camps are terrible. There's a reason other than drug tests they can't make their cards and why they've had like 5 broken main events in 2016 or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know why he's going through with this UFC fight but I'm just saying he quit WWE because it was too physically demanding and he felt like he wasn't getting rewarded from it anymore. I don't see how that could be considered 'rage quitting'. I don't know I just found dude's comment to be a bit annoying and ignorant is all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

I like Whatculture and Steve and Larson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Recent interview Punk did to me sounds like he's thinking of retirement whether it be WWE or UFC lol. He talked about wanting to home a lot. Sounds like this break put him in a place of peace.

omg imagine if he got injured by rollins.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Legend said:


> I like Whatculture and Steve and Larson


So do I, their videos updated me on wrestling when I hadn't watched it on so long, but every rasslin video I see there's some mindless sheep saying "whatculture bought me here"


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2016)

How do you account for them being mindless on one statement alone? I agree there's a lot of cancer on youtube comments but it's just about anywhere with a high amount of users and activity.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

lol they have a "10 things i hate about dean ambrose being champion" article.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2016)

I stopped taking a lot of people seriously on their critiques as Dean Ambrose as champion. So many people were in support of it on the internet last year, now people are shit-talking where you would think he was nothing special or unique.

Though yeah, there are others that I feel are better than him in the ring, he can still put on good matches. I feel like his in-ring psychology can be over the top at times and corny, but I still have liked his promos so far and his ring work has been average/great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Dean vs Dolph had all the potential in the world to be great, but the match didn't live up to the hype overall. Yeah, the match was ok, but neither were selling the fight as if they'd been at each others throats in the weeks building up to it.
> 
> Simply put, it was lacking in that extra grit that draw us into underdog fights. That's not to say it wasn't merely snubbed by fans fixated on the idea of Dolph winning and not accepting any other outcome, as well.



Well I've got my take and I've listened to other takes as of this morning but the general consensus seems to be that Dolph Ziggler being rehabbed in this feud simply to be the underdog in the feud to make Dean look strong was just a monumental failure on the part of creative and the workers. This is literally the case of two dudes probably feeling like they did everything right and that people just don't get it but it's so inherently flawed.

Dean isn't the champion because he's the best wrestler or he's super strong so what's the point of him looking strong at the expense of Ziggler.

You spend all that time to build up Ziggler because you want him to be a viable challenger. Way to make it even clearer you have no real plan for him after the feud because you just proved yet again, for what's really anywhere from the 8th-11th time in his 11 year run, he is not someone to believe in. Like if a dude is 0-11 in big matches, and Ziggler has basically got 1 legitimate big win without shennanigans for his entire career, 



Dean Ambrose said:


> This is why I usually admit Im wrong . I guess Im just frustrated.



We're all wrong at this wrestling thing. I'll never stop harping on how wrong I was about New Japan's booking of the G1 because the last 3-4 shows were straight fucking fire.

I mean it's this weird thing that I do understand the mindset you have but I think you're making the mountain out of the mole hill. Like just as an example, Apollo Crews is the problematic spot *not racist* monkey who basically does his high spots and doesn't wrestle. The thing is you get that's not an approach that's over past the first 4-5 times you see him, even then on the main roster it was less it took like 3 weeks to get that he really had nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh so he was just supposed to accept his treatment in the company and continue wrestling with his banged up body? Him leaving actually saved his life. Since the wwe quacks had him wrestling with a serious staph infection.



I don't fault him for that part. But I have doubts about him making a successful transition into MAA at his age. And after the wear and tear his body has. And I would have quit WWE if they were risking my health constantly as well as screwing me over. I heard the podcast and I understand. But I just don't think he will have a successful career in MMA, he'll likely just be an attraction.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2016)

He's so old now tho and if he just has WCW-ish Goldberg matches where they're short the current fans will just shit on him hard. I don't really see a reason for him coming back other than to get fed to Brock in some over hyped match you can truly fulfill in the video games.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> I stopped taking a lot of people seriously on their critiques as Dean Ambrose as champion. So many people were in support of it on the internet last year, now people are shit-talking where you would think he was nothing special or unique.
> 
> Though yeah, there are others that I feel are better than him in the ring, he can still put on good matches. I feel like his in-ring psychology can be over the top at times and corny, but I still have liked his promos so far and his ring work has been average/great.



It's less annoying when you think about it as a simple case of people coming out of the woodwork. It's likely just a bunch of people that have never really liked Dean finally taking the opportunity to bog on him now that he's had one poorly worked match and his cheers are starting to dither.

It's the same case with the current Miz/Bryan thing. I was reading some Reddit thread on the situation and some guy asked "what's with this bizarre upturn in Miz fans", and there were a few people that responded that they were always there, but talking about him in any sort of positive light is a good way to get yourself hosed. Now that people are starting to turn on Bryan, they're having a field day.

Basically, what I'm trying to say is Dean haters are cowards that can't state an opinion unless they're sure people agree with them, and they probably don't even smoke crack.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> I stopped taking a lot of people seriously on their critiques as Dean Ambrose as champion. So many people were in support of it on the internet last year, now people are shit-talking where you would think he was nothing special or unique.
> 
> Though yeah, there are others that I feel are better than him in the ring, he can still put on good matches. I feel like his in-ring psychology can be over the top at times and corny, but I still have liked his promos so far and his ring work has been average/great.


I don't know why some people on the internet turned on him when he had his podcast. I mean heaven forbid if someone has a hard time talking when put under the scope. I understand he's partly at fault for pretending he didn't know what Austin was talking about but that doesn't mean he should have the title taken off him and be sent down to midcard for the rest of his career. Rofl fans can be so turncoat and catty. 
I don't know why his match with Dolph went the way it did. it should have had gritty and meaty storytelling but instead we got Ambrose making a mockery outta Dolph and easily beating him. It left a sour taste but I'd hardly use it against Ambrose's reign. He's shown he can have better matches. I honestly think it was the podcast that soured people on Ambrose. 
I find it fuckin funny when socially awkward people come together online to shit on another for being socially awkward. How dare the wwe champion be a normal person. Grrrr!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He's so old now tho and if he just has WCW-ish Goldberg matches where they're short the current fans will just shit on him hard. I don't really see a reason for him coming back other than to get fed to Brock in some over hyped match you can truly fulfill in the video games.



He might legit injure somebody .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> I stopped taking a lot of people seriously on their critiques as Dean Ambrose as champion. So many people were in support of it on the internet last year, now people are shit-talking where you would think he was nothing special or unique.
> 
> Though yeah, there are others that I feel are better than him in the ring, he can still put on good matches. I feel like his in-ring psychology can be over the top at times and corny, but I still have liked his promos so far and his ring work has been average/great.



I think the problem is how they set up his title run. They had him win clean over others, but his character feels a little out of place. The feud with Ziggler, which was intended to boost him, also didn't do much for Ambrose on either.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> He might legit injure somebody .



Which one? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at me, talking like I wouldn't flip over a 'Burg return. I have no confidence in a match with Bork, however.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

I love this guys old video's  .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lmaoo. maybe if he wrestles 1-2 folks leading up to brock. or they might do a one and done deal.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I love this guys old video's  .


"How the fuck am I supposed to break this shit to my sister man?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

"We used to eat that shit."   .


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

*starts eating his shirt"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Whatculture is garbage for the most part. I like reading their stuff because I'm a junky for lists and I accept that not everything I read is designed to make me a smarter fan, that reading can just be something that makes you feel passionate one way or the other.

Uproxx does it better, though I think they're too PC.

Voices of Wrestling is the best wrestling content on the interwebz blog wise.



Flow said:


> I stopped taking a lot of people seriously on their critiques as Dean Ambrose as champion. So many people were in support of it on the internet last year, now people are shit-talking where you would think he was nothing special or unique.
> 
> Though yeah, there are others that I feel are better than him in the ring, he can still put on good matches. I feel like his in-ring psychology can be over the top at times and corny, but I still have liked his promos so far and his ring work has been average/great.



I see what you're saying but there's an adjustment that no one really gave any credence too on either side. It's no secret I've been lower on Ambrose than everyone except Juice, except my reason has always been that he's this really overrated worker who most people think is good because of a perception rather than a reality. 

This is why I pointed out that if you put him in Roman's spot you get better mic segments but you get worse matches. The top spot magnifies all of your flaws and you have to make an adjustment from the top of the midcard to the mainevent. I think for like 2 months he clearly had that going for him but this was just such a bad month for Ambrose where he's getting Dorian Gray'd a little where all of these flaws were always there but he's getting hit all at once because everyone ignored them for so long.


----------



## Anony (Aug 29, 2016)

My biggest problem with Dean vs Dolph is that they were supposed to be counting the seconds with their fingers to beat the hell out of each other and what happened was a technical wrestling beginning and not even a good one. This makes no sense in terms of telling the story inside the ring when you take into account their feud was quite bloodthirsty and physical. Plus, how can you still get excited after so many hours of PPV? Doesn't help AJ vs Cena was before this, as it set the record difficult to reach for the other matches. WWE had poor planning of the matches order and not for the first time.

Also doesn't help Dolph's style is all about countering your opponent and dean isn't much different. This has been a problem with Zigler since day 1, he bumps and sells like few can but his offense was always mediocre. Both being faces also screwed things a bit. One of them should've tried to go more heelish with his antics.

No reason to hate Dean, I've followed him since CZW/Dragon Gate and like I said before, he's better than what he's showing. It's just that because of people like Bryan and AJ styles, the audience(or the smarks) kind of demands more and better work in-ring wise from everyone, especially guys that have experience like Dean and Dolph. The match was really average, would say even bad. It's the truth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I love this guys old video's  .


Said he was done but I see him talking about WM32.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Anony said:


> My biggest problem with Dean vs Dolph is that they were supposed to be counting the seconds with their fingers to beat the hell out of each other and what happened was a technical wrestling beginning and not even a good one. This makes no sense in terms of telling the story inside the ring. Plus, how can you still get excited after so many hours of PPV? Doesn't help AJ vs Cena was before this, as it set the record difficult to reach for the other matches. WWE had poor planning of the matches order and not for the first time.
> 
> Also doesn't help Dolph's style is all about countering your opponent and dean isn't much difference. This has been a problem with Zigler since day 1, he bumps and sells like few can but his offense was always mediocre. Both being faces also screwed things a bit. One of them should've tried to go more heelish with his antics.
> 
> No reason to hate Dean, I've followed him since CZW/Dragon Gate and like I said before, he's better than what he's showing. It's just that because of people like Bryan and AJ styles, the audience(or the smarks) kind of demands more and better work in-ring wise from everyone, especially guys that have experience like Dean and Dolph. The match was really average, would say even bad. It's the truth.



I don't get why his CZW/Dragon Gate run is held up as some kind of mythical standard of what could be.Like in the vacuum of Indy runs the way people talk about CZW Moxley you would think he was this Roderick Strong level worker or has this cache of indy matches akin to ZSJ or Danielson. This is just something I see a lot when people want to act like just because he can do some of Regal's patterns he's got a 5 star match ceiling with the technique aspect. 

You're right though the styles of the performers don't mesh because it's basically the same style and they chose the wrong thing to get over. The entire event would come off so differently if they just booked it better. Like let's blow off a 5 hour shows with what was basically 2 no contest finishes. I think Cena/AJ as a main event is a hindsight 20/20 thing, that's not really the issue though, it's more of the placement of the US Title match vs any other title match on the card.

The best version of that match is Dolph taking it to Ambrose and then realizing he can't beat him because he's got insane amounts of stamina. I think it helps Dolph immensely that he switched to the superkick, it adds so much more to his offense.


----------



## Anony (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm getting rather bored with Lesnar and Heyman to be honest. There's so much I can take from a guy that uses suplexes only and other guy that is always screaming about Brock's feats, no matter how good you're on the mic.

Getting really old to me.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2016)

@Anony  Yeah, right now Heyman's falling into too-much-of-a-good-thing territory. The guy is still pretty much perfect on the mic, but there's only so many times you can cut the same promo. Like you said, it's not even his fault really, it's just the position he's been put in.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

Heyman never gets boring, legit he's the only good thing about Brock when he choses to show up.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

I do think heyman would be a lot better managing a new talent, where there's actual chemistry between him and the person he manages.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Larcher said:


> *starts eating his shirt"





[S-A-F] said:


> Said he was done but I see him talking about WM32.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe it's time to introduce some STRONG STYLE into the WWE's wrestling? or maybe ARK or KING'S ROAD?!


----------



## Larcher (Aug 29, 2016)

That try being an Eagles fan segment tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

They tried Heyman with new talent and then did it wrong. I mean you can try it again without the same shitty execution.

The problem is that the material is probably around the same level creatively it's just that we've seen it and heard it all before. The story doesn't change and there's no real emphasis on plot points, especially these last few feuds which weren't predicated on Brock needing a mouth piece. Hell, it's bad timing too because you see Brock talking competently and just being a charismatic act for UFC so it's not the same need you had before with Heyman who came in after the chicken squawk promo.

They should do a Dangerous Alliance type of thing except have it where it's understood that Brock isn't the leader, he doesn't give a darn. Acknowledge it so it's not an awkward hanging chad of a plot point.

Though Brock criticisms are odd to me in a way where it's like do people really think he's a bad act? Like using the rest of the pro-wrestling world as a barometer why is it that people are unable to look beyond? 

This is more of an abstract question but how can people who want good wrestling, who supposedly like watching other products, hate the Brock stuff but like the Bullet Club or their matches? In a weird way it's like the concept of liking pro wrestling is cooler than actually liking pro wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I see what you're saying but there's an adjustment that no one really gave any credence too on either side. It's no secret I've been lower on Ambrose than everyone except Juice, except my reason has always been that he's this really overrated worker who most people think is good because of a perception rather than a reality.
> 
> This is why I pointed out that if you put him in Roman's spot you get better mic segments but you get worse matches. The top spot magnifies all of your flaws and you have to make an adjustment from the top of the midcard to the mainevent. I think for like 2 months he clearly had that going for him but this was just such a bad month for Ambrose where he's getting Dorian Gray'd a little where all of these flaws were always there but he's getting hit all at once because everyone ignored them for so long.



Won't lie you did call this a long while.  I still think some of the flaws could be covered with allowing Ambrose more freedom to control a match even if it means going hardcore or letting him improvise as long as it doesn't hurt the other guy .

Also....... he's losing the belt to AJ, at least turn him heel for it.  He's not John Cena where he is too untouchable for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

anyways enough about DA, tonight is coronation night for now three time champ Seth Rollins......wooooooooooo......I guess.

Fuck I hope KO wins it .


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

If Reigns loses I'm done with WWE for good.


----------



## Anony (Aug 29, 2016)

I love Brock in terms of business in the wrestling world but I can't stay excited for all his matches when he literally does 2 moves only every fight. No matter how good the feud is, at one point you start getting bored when you already know what's coming from a mile away. I really liked his feud with Cena and his match against Reigns but it's getting dull now.

Why not let him do something else, and something that looks as impressive and hurtful? I actually liked the elbow idea, shows you don't fuck with him when he's on top of you. Still, I get bored watching him these days. They need do do some re-thinking about how they book him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If Reigns loses I'm done with WWE for good.



2 birds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Sad of Mr. Fuji's passing.  Remember his heel manager skills when I saw him back in the day. 

Damn, Reigns still getting those boos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope that Vince ascends to real life Old Man Aizen status and books Big Cass as champ. The fucking hilarity of it. He could actually bullshit it into being that you can't please the IWC even when you put in new guys who are actually over.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad of Mr. Fuji's passing.  Remember his heel manager skills when I saw him back in the day.
> 
> Damn, Reigns still getting those boos.



Mr. Fuji passed? 
RIP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Dammit Owens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

This crowd feels how close KO is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

KO's berrying is entertaining 

EDIT: hear some booing for Cass. It begins 
EDIT2: Oh shit Cass


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Cass is going to steal Roman's spot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy shit, that snipe by Kass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Seth just got destroyed


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

This funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

This shit is gud maing


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

ooooh a reference to the infamous dickpick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Cass can talk better Roman. That's already a huge plus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

The crowd reaction at the end of this skit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Watching Roman standing there, tall and next to the belt.

Please god let opposite momentum be a thing. 

And fuck Kevin Dunn for not showing that Owens was the smartest one by staying out of the fight. Fucking limp dick buck tooth dip shit.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

REIGNS!


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Why the hell is RAW advertising a Smackdown PPV?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Silent Ass Kicking Reigns is the GOAT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

The man that forgot his underwear.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Felipe


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

Watch crowd pop if Reigns gets eliminated first


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Jericho hamming the interview as usual. 

This should be an interesting match between the two.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Watch crowd pop if Reigns gets eliminated first



It's elimination?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Why the hell is RAW advertising a Smackdown PPV?



R.I.P. Kayfabe


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested in Fantasy Football im doing another league this year


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm late was jacking off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Bryon sexton really just there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Really fun match and really happy at what was used to finish it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Raw is in such dire straights for a heel that Jericho is doing the Lion Tamer.

Maybe one day Neville will beat Jericho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw is in such dire straights for a heel that Jericho is doing the Lion Tamer.
> 
> Maybe one day Neville will beat Jericho.



And they're sleeping on Heel Roman


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn a Liontamer, I miss that move


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

They figured out that Bayley is Kimmy Schmidt!?!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy Batman Dana Brooke's tits.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Bayley X New day is something i never knew i wanted


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Lowkey hoping Dana gets into porn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Well that skit was interesting.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Dana could get it

Bayley and Newday or Sasha and New Day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

The fuck..... Dammit KFC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Bayley and New Day needs to remain a thing going forward. It'll help them by introducing a new foil and it'll help her along in getting that NXT momentum into an honest to goodness John Cena whose actually a face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Roman is the heel raw needs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

The jobber is cute


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Nia looks like her doos doos mad stinky


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Nia is such a powder puff pussy with that offense sometimes. Like hit these hoes yo they're fucking enhancement talent. Irrelevants. If you can't fuck these dudes up who can you fuck up.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman is the heel raw needs



We have to continue to fly the flag of the Roman Empire

It's best for business


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

So a squash match to fill up time then.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

Nurse Dana ? Fantasy fulfilled


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn. This a porn scene right?


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

is this porn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Heh, Nurse Dana looks like something out of softcore.   Hell her few lines pretty much confirms she belongs there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nia is such a powder puff pussy with that offense sometimes. Like hit these hoes yo they're fucking enhancement talent. Irrelevants. If you can't fuck these dudes up who can you fuck up.


She's been careful since her first week since she may have been a bit too rough with the jobber, and got berated backstage


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Nia Jax >>>


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, Nurse Dana looks like something out of softcore.   Hell her few lines pretty much confirms she belongs there.


and that clevage


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Why is roliins promo music better then his actual theme


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

Wondering how Sami vs. Rusev for the US Title would go right now...


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Why did they bother bringing back jinder...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Sami needed a win, even against a low-carder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

I hope Nurse Dana officially becomes a member of the club. Better use of her talents.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Why did they bother bringing back jinder...




I don't know what it is about talent that have almost no chance at succeeding but I always get disheartened when I see the way guys like Jinder get used.

Edit: I dislike how the tag for the emote is "who fucking cares" because I actually do care but it also equally sums up my explanation for why they brought him back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

I've never seen jinder wrestle a full match


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

It's weird:

Jinder won a match against Heath Slater to get the contract on Raw. Has since been jobbed out.

Heath is in a championship tournament despite still not having a contract and defeated Randy Orton (via DQ).


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

I want to make a blacked joke....but it feels to easy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

That pop


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Legit Vince saw how much John Stewart's kid loves New Day and will never break them up. This shit will actually help.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Dana


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Like how the fuck do you not get Dana ripping off the shirt? They had a camera there. Stupid ass Dunn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Make Dana bald n this lit


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

It's begun. The little girls already showing up dressed like Bayley. As soon as those first month stats come out and Vince realizes Bayley selling more shit than Cena and New day combined Bayley getting pushed like she has a rocket up her ass.

Expect a 3 year title run and absolute destruction of Cenas make a wish record.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Big ups to Bayley for hitting a dude. Subtly one of the most progressive moments in ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

I really hope they hold the cues if their going to have TV back on but have the match in the background. It's ok for where it happened but Nitro use to do this shit in the middle of lit ass cruiserweight matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

I bet when u go in raw in dana that "and it feels so good" mnms commercial song play


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

FFS, I can't watch without staring at Dana's titties. That's some teenage dilemma right there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Ugh I hate this Cesaro sheamus feud


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh shit its offical


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh shit. They're promoting the Miz/DB feud,


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Damnnnn oh shit


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

When all is said and done sheamus will go down as the most undereated wrestler with the fans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

This feud never stood a chance without some depth on why they're doing this. Needed a grudge or a title.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Saw the earlier conversation with Heyman. 

To Ambrose's comment, I'm not sure how much WWE can actually squeeze from Lesnar. Doesn't seem like he's particularly interested in doing much except for just beating the shit out of people and then bouncing. I'm sure Heyman uses that as a way to not do much either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Cesaro tapped lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

That back body drop into the apron and texas cloverleaf finish.

Dudes actually tapping out with psychologically driven finishes? 

WTF is happening?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Mr. Fuji  



SoulTaker said:


> That back body drop into the apron and texas cloverleaf finish.
> 
> Dudes actually tapping out with psychologically driven finishes?
> 
> WTF is happening?



They had to it to Cesaro tho.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Sheamus Sheamus Cesaro Sheamus Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro

Thats how the series will go


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> RIP Mr. Fuji
> 
> They had to it to Cesaro tho.



One of the best dastardly heels ever. RIP.

It's a best of 7 and they need varied finishers. He'll get Sheamus on the sharpshooter, I think he already has.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

The fuck is this jobber.   Captain America meets Dredd.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok this jobber is one of the best ever. In WWF/E history. 



Legend said:


> Sheamus Sheamus Cesaro Sheamus Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro
> 
> Thats how the series will go



If that's it then I'm ok just no 3-0 comeback.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

RIP Americo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

This guy tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

This is how you kill a fucking jobber.

And Stroman ripping off the mask


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If that's it then I'm ok just no 3-0 comeback.


Yeah 3-0 would be ridiculous


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Damon Wayans as Murtaugh is a good choice. Good choice.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Gargano and Ciampa are splitting when they hit main?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Lesnar and Shane better be a Royal Rumble storyline, hell I hope to god they just blow it off sooner or better yet not at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

This emasculation shit is veering into porno acting territory.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Paul looks like he was about to smack her


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This emasculation shit is veering into porno acting territory.


Steph would be a nice Dom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

Missing Raw playing Nuka world is Raw good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

>continuity

son of a bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Sheph with that verbal shovel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Lesnar and Shane better be a Royal Rumble storyline, hell I hope to god they just blow it off sooner or better yet not at all.


 Have someone else take his place


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

This is really great in spite of Stephanie. Heyman really is a master.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Heyman literally holding his tongue in his cheek and mugging to the camera


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Classic WWE, when interesting characters collide they dumb one down so they don't take any risks on said characters.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Good but strange promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Classic WWE, when interesting characters collide they dumb one down so they don't take any risks on said characters.



I feel like they did this a ton with Bray.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Im tired of this fued its not going anywhere


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

I watch Mr. Robot, love it but was really shocked to see the viewership was so low for it. They really should have put it on after Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Roman not getting to speak in ether the op or his highlight promo is both hilarious and worrying


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Roman not getting to speak in ether the op or his highlight promo is both hilarious and worrying



4 time world champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Well hopefully this ends this pointless feud but....... yeah there's the sneak attack.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Its not over till darren hits dat chicken wing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Please KO for champion


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Shitty Arby's talking shit about CFA


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

They keep saying this is the 1st Universal Championship match. Damn theyre burying Finn already when he isn't around.
Vince must not like that the first ever champ had to vacate


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Title looks good on Mick's shoulder


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Mick is Champ, Matches his flannel


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Fight Owens fight


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh shit no Rusev tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

The best hype man in the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Cass with one of the biggest pops tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Legend said:


> Oh shit no Rusev tonight


He interfering to cost Reigns bruv


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Hyped!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Fatal 4 Way Elimination? Damn. Thought it'd just be the regular format.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

Just got power back. What did I miss?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Staff in the back are probably holding Vince back from changing the outcome of this match in favor of Cass going by the crowd reaction.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

I just realized it Big Cass reminds me of Test.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn Cass got the biggest pop


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

I may have just negged someone by accident. Just let me know and ill spread and reverse it. Logged into the forum on my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy fuck, Cass lit up the place.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Cass got the biggest pop



More like Enzo. People like Cass. People LOVE Enzo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I may have just negged someone by accident. Just let me know and ill spread and reverse it. Logged into the forum on my phone


People still care about rep on here? Its all about dem likes now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2016)

Enzo got the biggest pop


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Legend said:


> I just realized it Big Cass reminds me of Test.


Same that probky why i love him


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I may have just negged someone by accident. Just let me know and ill spread and reverse it. Logged into the forum on my phone



It was me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

If I didn't know better I'd say they'd be teasing a Bryan return to the ring.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Same that probky why i love him


Its always in the back of my head that he reminds me of someone it just came to me now


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

LETS GO CASS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Predicting Cass eliminated first. Rusev causes Reigns to go next. Then its anybody goes from Rollins/Owens


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Jesus roman already looks gassed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Battle of the big guys and crowd is behind Cass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Goddamn what a Big Boot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Jesus roman already looks gassed



Stop it bruh


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn dat boot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Fuck. This might have been better saved for the PPV. Commercial breaks are killing it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice cass got his chance


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

I just realized this guy is vince:


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Wow cass kinda getting over in this match.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Hey Raiden
> 
> I lied


 I know lol. Idc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Cass had to go first. Good showing though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Predicting Cass eliminated first. Rusev causes Reigns to go next. Then its anybody goes from Rollins/Owens


So far so good.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

BOOOOOO


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Horrible angle for that superman punch. Cass looked great though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Cass got some good offense in. Good thing they're not rushing this guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Good showing from Cass.  So Owens with the first blood in this 4 way.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So far so good.



I agree. But I'm debating whether it'll be Rollins or Reigns next.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

FUCK YOU KO

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Seth and Roman team up on Owens, then rusev interferes costing Roman, then we get Owens v Seth


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Now THAT was dope


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Damn i get nervous whenecer i see these risky moves set up now lol.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

KO to win I think...


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

Roman should injure Seth.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Yooo wtfff


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

You get a Superman Punch, 
You get a Superman Punch, You get a Superman Punch, You get a Superman Punch,


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

TRIPLE H


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

Dank you based HHH


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

LOOOL HHH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Superman Punch City 

EDIT: oh shit my stream is late


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

I love you HHH


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

What the hell


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

Danmit haitch stop making me likenyou


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

The __________ Screwjob


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Hahahaha they trying so hard to get Reigns over


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

ROMAN WAS SCREWED I'M DONE WITH THIS COMPANY!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Triple H lookin out for his bois


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

YES YES YES


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

KO gonna win. hhh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

HHH DA GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

Remember when Khris said Reigns would win last week


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy crap this is even better


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

I dont know how to feel


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

SETH  FACE TURN YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

Kevin's like, Is this real life?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2016)

So Shield Duo vs Authority now?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh my gawd. I am jizzing uncontrollably everywhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol, HHH just handed Owens the title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Well there you have it. Triple H got the standing ovation he so desperately needed  



God Movement said:


> Remember when Khris said Reigns would win last week



I predicted Rollins actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2016)

Stephanie looks like she was about to cry.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Lol fans in the immefiate background seem co fused af.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

Make Seth face NOW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)

KO my boi is champion. In actual tears.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2016)

The Nose just gave Vince the big ole Fuck you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably KO and Reigns at the next PPV

Wow PERFECT crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2016)

Those "You Deserve It." chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

KO not even a heel here man, damn.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Well there you have it. Triple H got the standing ovation he so desperately needed
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted Rollins actually.



I am standing and clapping.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2016)

Seriously Vince probably is in a coma from a bad steroid dose, no way this is really happening


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy fucking shit Super Heel Champ Kevin Owens

Face or Tweener Seth

Roman losing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

On the other hand; Triple H vs. Rollins feud incoming.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I predicted Rollins actually.





You right


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 29, 2016)

So I am wondering if Seth does have legit heat for injuring so many dudes and costing Vince a bunch of money?


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> On the other hand; Triple H vs. Rollins feud incoming.


Which we all predicted before he got hurt


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2016)

HOLYMOTHERFUCKINGSHIT.

Kevin Steen is fucking champion, bitches.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Great tv. The best part of it is that the E is feeding into the guys that people want. Just do thatt from now on lol.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 29, 2016)

What about Reigns though? He got screwed over too.

(And where the heck was Rusev)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 29, 2016)

Universal Title winners so far:
-Finn Balor
-Kevin Owens


I get it WWE. I get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

I thinkt ahts what made wrestling great in the 90s.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

JIZZING EVERYEHERE


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

-AIR GUITARS KEVIN OWENS' THEME-


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2016)

And the fans chanting at Kevin Owens, "You deserve it" is amazing. 

He's a heel and had the heel finish and they still chanted.

All that needs to be done is Ambrose needs to job to styles ASAP.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 29, 2016)

What does Scott Steiner think of the new champ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So I am wondering if Seth does have legit heat for injuring so many dudes and costing Vince a bunch of money?



I think so. And they probabky got tired too of pushing Shield hard. Theyve had the main event for a whike now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2016)

Just wait till Samoa Joe beat up that snooze fest Dean Ambrose for the title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2016)

I doubt that one of their best performers would get so much heat plus it wasn't  his fault.Finn placed his arm really awkwardly,Dean also took a similar buckle bomb and he was just fine.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2016)

Happy for Owens. The screwjob finish will make it very interesting.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2016)

Seth vs HHH no later than Mania


----------



## Kenju (Aug 29, 2016)

Finally Seth aint gotta hold back







The Mad King said:


> Just wait till Samoa Joe beat up that snooze fest Dean Ambrose for the title



Just wait till this snooze fest post is left in the asscracks of history


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 29, 2016)

So hhh was mean mugging steph

Nxt vs raw maybe?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2016)

KO


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 29, 2016)

So is Rollins a face now?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2016)

Nose is indeed the Kang of Kangs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2016)

Vince Russo somewhere mad AF he hates KO


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince Russo somewhere mad AF he hates KO



Good. 

Russo's a fucking dumb ass that helped kill WCW.

Fuck him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Good.
> 
> Russo's a fucking dumb ass that helped kill WCW.
> 
> Fuck him.



Jim cornett hates him too

They're all in shambles


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Jim cornett hates him too
> 
> They're all in shambles


Cornette is funny but is out of touch and almost killed ROH by making *Davey Richards champion for over a year*.

I remember Cornette was spewing some BS that Steen would never make it out of the Indies.

Steen proved him wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Wwe being good to me

Ko wins the title
Cwc is the tits
Aj is about to cement goat status
And they just gave me wwe 2k16 for free on xboxgold


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)

Soon.......


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

THIS BETTER BE A WORK


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2016)

Samoa Joe vs Brock at WM...I could put money this will be a card


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Samoa Joe vs Brock at WM...I could put money this will be a card



I did say months ago that Joe should be the one to get the Taker rub.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I did say months ago that Joe should be the one to get the Taker rub.


He is the only other person on the roster whose book as a monster as Lesnar is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> He is the only other person on the roster whose book as a monster as Lesnar is.


This. 

100% this right here.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah so...I'm going to become a subscriber to the wwe network maybe. They finally fixed a lot of their issues.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

Just got finished with Raw. Raw got super pissed off that Smackdown outshone them last night and had a stellar night out of pure spite. Solid to great matches all around (yes, even the Titus/Darren match, which I thought was pretty well booked). And that finish tho. 

Fun night. And the continuation of the Miz/Bryan thing is happening tomorrow!

-------------------------------



kurisu said:


> Lowkey hoping Dana gets into porn.



Every week with this shit. 



Zen-aku said:


> Why did they bother bringing back jinder...



Because Raw is legitimately short jobbers. Smackdown took them all and _somebody's _gotta lose these matches without the need for 50/50 booking.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm only half joking






The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> It's begun. The little girls already showing up dressed like Bayley. As soon as those first month stats come out and Vince realizes Bayley selling more shit than Cena and New day combined Bayley getting pushed like she has a rocket up her ass.
> 
> Expect a 3 year title run and absolute destruction of Cenas make a wish record.



But I don't want to hate Bayley. She's so sweet. 



SoulTaker said:


> That back body drop into the apron and texas cloverleaf finish.
> 
> Dudes actually tapping out with psychologically driven finishes?
> 
> WTF is happening?





kurisu said:


> They had to it to Cesaro tho.



I'm with ST actually. I don't mind at all that Cesaro had that type of finish given the previous spot. Sheamus royally fucks up Cesaro's back and then immediately takes advantage of it, causing Cezzy to tap. Submissions really don't need to be delegated _only_ to Heels and mid/lowcarders.



Legend said:


> I just realized it Big Cass reminds me of Test.



*OK, SO IT ISN'T JUST ME!*
That realization actually kinda makes me like him more.



kurisu said:


> KO not even a heel here man, damn.





PlacidSanity said:


> Those "You Deserve It." chants.



I'm really conflicted. It's like, on the one hand, he really does deserve it. He's one of the talents on the roster whose title feud status has been a long time coming here. But on the other hand, while I was spazzing out about the finish, this voice in the back of my head just kept saying "this would've been sooooo much better in the 90s". A smarmy, douchebag heel who just had the title handed to him by the evil boss really shouldn't be getting standing ovations. Eh, but don't mind me, I'm something of a traditionalist when it comes to the whole heel/face thing.

Owens as champ should be sweet.


FACE ROLLINS!
GIVE IT TO ME! *GIVE! IT! TO! MEEEEEE!*


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

Big Cass is Test Reborn


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

Legend said:


> Big Cass is Test Reborn



"Is Test still dead?"
"No, apparently...."


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Speaking of Test...


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

So my sister and I for the past couple months have been playing this fun game.

Seth Rollin's character become infinitely hilarious when you imagine that he and Steph are NTRing Trips super hard. I wonder if she laughed as hard as I did when seeing the end of Raw tonight.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So my sister and I for the past couple months have been playing this fun game.
> 
> Seth Rollin's character become infinitely hilarious when you imagine that he and Steph are NTRing Trips super hard. I wonder if she laughed as hard as I did when seeing the end of Raw tonight.



I was honestly thinking what if they do an old school soap opera angle with this one and make it so HHH is the jealous old bull and Seth is the young calf. The scene where Steph hugged him being the cause of this all. 

I feel like they have too much ego to do anything that would make them see less than.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

Its Angle all over again


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2016)

Seth Rollins shouldn't be upset over this create-a-title championship.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't care if it's a stupid-looking belt, it looks gorgeous now that it's on the shoulder of my guy, MY GUY, KO.

I never ever ever ever want him to lose the belt (okay, fine, to Sami Zayn at WrestleMania, but that's it).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I was honestly thinking what if they do an old school soap opera angle with this one and make it so HHH is the jealous old bull and Seth is the young calf. The scene where Steph hugged him being the cause of this all.
> 
> I feel like they have too much ego to do anything that would make them see less than.



Basically. Trips has gotten a little more lenient in how he's presented, but he's still Trips, and... well, you saw Steph in the promo with Paul. Neither of them would be caught dead in that type of angle. 



Legend said:


> Its Angle all over again



Yeah. Only this time, Trips would have kind of a point in it being a somewhat silly storyline. He's the big bad boss these days, so there's more stock in him being taken seriously.



Sauce said:


> Seth Rollins shouldn't be upset over this create-a-title championship.



Kayfabe Seth loves the new design, tho. 
Of course he'd be beside himself.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

2nd best moment of the night. I'm loving this partnership.
ND wins by getting some fresh air breathed into them for a little while, since they've been getting a little stale lately, and Baylee wins by teaming with one of the most over acts in the company and giving the Raw/Smackdown exclusive fans a great chance to warm up to her. That paired with her NXT fame could very well catapult her ass into being the very top Women's division talent in no time. _This was the smartest decision, kripes!_

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 30, 2016)

Even now Hunter can't help but make it all about him. He gives Hogan and 90's HBK a run for their money.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Even now Hunter can't help but make it all about him. He gives Hogan and 90's HBK a run for their money.



Though if this is an NXT invasion or NXT alumni vs raw it really can't be done without Triple H since in many ways he is NXT.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)

You tell em, Champ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

YOU DESERVE IT!


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

What does this do to Jeri-KO?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I doubt that one of their best performers would get so much heat plus it wasn't  his fault.Finn placed his arm really awkwardly,Dean also took a similar buckle bomb and he was just fine.



Still think Seth released him a bit too early. If he didn't put his arm he would've fucked up his neck I think. I'm not blaming Seth, I just think they should ban the move. Or at least make it a once a year thing/



Legend said:


> Seth vs HHH no later than Mania



Highly invested in this feud. Love feuds that sell the fuck out of continuinity.



Zen-aku said:


> So hhh was mean mugging steph
> 
> Nxt vs raw maybe?



That'd be something else. But remember that Seth was also an NXT champ. I'd rather NXT stays a development brand. And maybe have an all-star super card once a year on NXT's turf. I don't want an invasion.


WTF I'm actually feeling for Steph here. Whatever you're doing here WWE, don't stop. This shit gewd 




The Juice Man said:


> Soon.......



That would be fun I suppose. 



Kenju said:


> THIS BETTER BE A WORK



I call work. And not a good one IMO. They're trying hard to make Cesaro out to be the injury prone guy while he's supposed to be one of the Supermen. Lame.



The Mad King said:


> Samoa Joe vs Brock at WM...I could put money this will be a card



Agreed.


Fuck. Even Luke and Karl look like they belong. 



Shirker said:


> Every week with this shit.



Current Pornstars aren't doing it for me. Or maybe I should get back to dating.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

Tfw WWE's new method in boosting Raw and Smackdowns ratings is actually putting on a good show.

Who would have thought?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2016)

HHH doing whats best for buisness. NXT invades Raw when?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

I always find the money aspect of the WWE interesting because it's shrouded in secrecy. This is pretty clearly why dudes don't want to leave.



			
				Ryback said:
			
		

> Not about a money issue, just so everybody knows, I walked away from the WWE, the contract offer that I walked away from was a three-year $1.5 million contract.



That's after they moved his stuff to the sales page of the E Shop which means the offer could have gone down or stayed the same.



> Ryback is currently charging $4,500 for indie appearances in the United States. Some indie promoters are receiving a lower price point if they book him for multiple dates but others are are being charged $5,000 if they don't have a good reputation.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2016)

At least I can see  HHH vs Rollins. Been waiting a long time for this one.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Larcher said:


> What does this do to Jeri-KO?


I'm also interested in seeing what happens to them now. Jericho leaves due to jealousy?


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm also interested in seeing what happens to them now. Jericho leaves due to jealousy?


Some are suspecting a Roman/Seth reunion, maybe he'll assist Kevin in taking them on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Thoughts on Owens win:



I try to keep personal biases out of these things unless I get super passionate because it's kind of fun but if you pay attention it's pretty obvious Owens is my favorite performer. So him winning last night really checked off a bunch of marks for me, I haven't been that emotional watching someone win the belt since DB at 30. It wasn't the same but damn did it feel good. It's one of those moments where you see how KO had reached his life's goal and the overwhelming happiness and pride in the moment as he thinks of what this will do for his own personal world. Just look at him yelling at the hard camera and raising the belt. As a fan that was one of the best moments ever for me, it's the kind of moment that I think dudes who go to every indy show in the local bingo hall feels in terms of the intimate moment. 

I'd put this KO win up with just about any MitB cash in, specifically Ziggler.

Think how great it had to be for him to go back home to his son Owen, who is named after Owen Hart and the namesake of the KO character, and shove that belt in the kid's face and be like your old man did something Cena never did. Playfully of course but like yeah I really can't think of a lot of guys with a story like him who deserve this as much as him. 

He has no fucking knees guys. He's got Brandon Roy level knees, that means the dude has no cartilage. I think in terms of unique performers that Owens really has the potential to connect with professional wrestling crowds on a level we haven't seen since Punk's pipebomb. I'm not sure they'll let him but I'm much more willing to believe they will after last night.


Speaking of Owens:



We always talk about Cena but KO's a fucking humanitarian too. 66k US or 85k Canadian to help those families who lost everything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

Flow said:


> Yeah so...I'm going to become a subscriber to the wwe network maybe. They finally fixed a lot of their issues.



Might as well get it on blacklash night to see AJ win it all in the most perfect form


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm going to clash of champions and ko gonna be champion and most likely will face Jericho.

I can't complain I can do nothing but drink it in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

In another bit of Dave Meltzer is an overrated crook, he has figured out that Del Rio is going to exercise his opt-out because Del Rio has not only been pulled from the shows within his suspension window, but he's been pulled from all shows going forward.


*Spoiler*: _Smackdown Spoiler(yes it's live)_ 



The Headbangers announced their return on Twitter sometime last week. Lots of people think that's the opponent for Rhyno/Slater.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

Jericho is so out of this world great

The only way SD can top last night's RAW is if Bryan comes out of retirement


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2016)

Fat Owens finally did it! If they could replace the name of that title to Overweight Championship then i would be a lot more happier!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


>


LOL drink it in maaaaan. y2j is your new universal champion too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 30, 2016)

The whole roster, including KO, better watch out because there's a lot of new titles Triple H hasn't won yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Question then, you think this past Raw was better than that first night with the Sasha win?


I think so, overall at least. This week was really eventful for Raw, many things were left unresolved and it makes me excited to tune in next week.

Character and story building is something I value a lot and I think this is the start of what could amount to interesting stories and character developments.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 30, 2016)

Raw has been way better than Smackdown since the draft and this show just widened the gap even more. All Smackdown has going for it atm is AJ, I mean the women and tag divisions there just make me sad.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Raw has been way better than Smackdown since the draft and this show just widened the gap even more. All Smackdown has going for it atm is AJ, I mean the women and tag divisions there just make me sad.



Debatable, IMO. Raw has had better night to night wrestling matches (with the exception of last week)
Smackdown has been better paced and had overall better writing.

This is about the first time Raw has had a clear advantage in _both_ respects. There's virtually no way SD will be able to top it this week. Not with their roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I think so, overall at least. This week was really eventful for Raw, many things were left unresolved and it makes me excited to tune in next week.
> 
> Character and story building is something I value a lot and I think this is the start of what could amount to interesting stories and character developments.



You didn't get that sense from the first post draft Raw though?

Mind you that's the Raw where you had Balor debuting and winning the two fatal 4 ways while pinning Roman and Sasha winning the women's title in what was probably the best match her and Charlotte have had on NXT or the main roster.

I don't want to shit on Raw because I think it delivered one of my favorite moments of the post-Pipebomb era but really all it did was elevate Owens and made people feel better about Bayley's portrayal. It was a great episode but I think recency bias is involved to put this above that first one where a lot happened and was established, more so than was last night. Not to minimize either thing either but I just think one Raw was merely great and the other is a legendary episode that stands up with anything from Perfect/Flair-Austin/Tyson-This is Your Life-Cena/HBK, not saying better than those I'm saying it's in the neighborhood quality wise. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> Raw has been way better than Smackdown since the draft and this show just widened the gap even more. All Smackdown has going for it atm is AJ, I mean the women and tag divisions there just make me sad.



You're basically the first person I've ever seen say this. Consensus wise most people think Smackdown has been the better show, I'm talking week to week. This is the first week since that first time that Raw set a high bar that people aren't confident Smackdown can clear.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

I think its been about even in quality although last week I thought SD! was way better than RAW.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

idk i think the first RAW was better. You had the Finn debut, the him winning the FourWay and then beating Roman to be the #1 contender. And also Sasha's championship win


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Raw has been way better than Smackdown since the draft and this show just widened the gap even more. All Smackdown has going for it atm is AJ, I mean the women and tag divisions there just make me sad.



So you're basing which is better on the the people who are there rather than the show itself?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> So you're basing which is better on the the people who are there rather than the show itself?



Yeah, it's super unfair, but looking at it from a casual standpoint, it's understandable.

SD has been saddled with the unenviable task of building up and making relevant guys that have spent the better part of half a decade either getting bitched out or having nothing much going on for their character. It's hard for the common watcher to care about, say, how much a damn good showing Breezango put on against American Alpha because after all, "it's just Breezango".


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it's super unfair, but looking at it from a casual standpoint, it's understandable.
> 
> SD has been saddled with the unenviable task of building up and making relevant guys that have spent the better part of half a decade either getting bitched out or having nothing much going on for their character. It's hard for the common watcher to care about, say, how much a damn good showing Breezango put on against American Alpha because after all, "it's just Breezango".



But I don't get this sentiment though, actually it's pretty confusing.

So we shit on them for not making stars, all of us, me included, then in an effort to build those stars they load Smackdown with the two biggest draws they've had, Cena whose like a 20% bump to their metrics, Orton with a hot feud but there's no one on Smackdown? This is not even tossing in the fact that Dean was soup to nuts the highest drawing non-Cena babyface, with Ziggler whose been there for so long he's got casual cred.

So did I miss the part where Seth and Roman who didn't really draw, one whose numbers were so piss poor people in here were rage quitting and saying the company would be dead in X amount of years, with the indy darlings in Zayn, KO, Cesari and Neville in there to supplement star power. Like Lesnar is literally the one dude who has real mainstream popularity of that group. New Day can be lumped into the mainstream casual thing because kids love them, but again that's probably about the same amount of drawing power you were getting from Ambrose. Sheamus isn't getting a lot of traction for the TMNT buzz. Hell Daniel Bryan as an authority figure is probably as much of a casual draw as a lot of the indy dudes I named. Even in terms of the women it's such an even proposition at this very moment. At the time of the draft of course not, but again how over are tag teams and women's wrestling with casual viewers? Isn't that what they're trying to reprogram the audience into doing, into buying those two divisions, so Smackdown is getting shafted for not having as much star power in divisions that need to be built on both brands anyway?

So how did Smackdown get shafted in terms of being appealing to the casual viewer when looking at roster construction? If Smackdown is getting shafted in terms of appeal isn't it for the hardcore/smark fan who knows that Generico, PAC, Claudio, and Steen are the tippy top elite of North American wrestling in terms of work rate?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2016)

I wonder how New Day took turns with Bayley


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

Tanahashi on his US reactions


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But I don't get this sentiment though, actually it's pretty confusing.
> 
> So we shit on them for not making stars, all of us, me included, then in an effort to build those stars they load Smackdown with the two biggest draws they've had, Cena whose like a 20% bump to their metrics, Orton with a hot feud but there's no one on Smackdown? This is not even tossing in the fact that Dean was soup to nuts the highest drawing non-Cena babyface, with Ziggler whose been there for so long he's got casual cred.



Not saying they have no one, but while SD has a share of pretty big stars, they're not as densely concentrated as Raw's heavy hitters in both the ME and midcard.



> So did I miss the part where Seth and Roman who didn't really draw, one whose numbers were so piss poor people in here were rage quitting and saying the company would be dead in X amount of years, with the indy darlings in Zayn, KO, Cesari and Neville in there to supplement star power. Like Lesnar is literally the one dude who has real mainstream popularity of that group. New Day can be lumped into the mainstream casual thing because kids love them, but again that's probably about the same amount of drawing power you were getting from Ambrose. Sheamus isn't getting a lot of traction for the TMNT buzz. Hell Daniel Bryan as an authority figure is probably as much of a casual draw as a lot of the indy dudes I named. Even in terms of the women it's such an even proposition at this very moment. At the time of the draft of course not, but again how over are tag teams and women's wrestling with casual viewers? Isn't that what they're trying to reprogram the audience into doing, into buying those two divisions, so Smackdown is getting shafted for not having as much star power in divisions that need to be built on both brands anyway?



Yeah, I get what you're saying, but when most talk about SD's predicament, they aren't talking about the divisions as a whole, they're talking about the individuals within them. Sure, the Tag Team division as a whole is pretty lacking on both shows, but SD doesn't have New Day. The Women's division is in the process of being built up after years of damage, but SD doesn't have Sasha who many have latched onto, or Charlotte who's been top dog for a while, and now Baylee brohamming it up with New Day. SD in general don't have characters with the memetic appeal of some of Raw's counter parts. SD has no Certafied Gs, no big swings, no old guys asking us to Drink It. Heck, now that Cena's taking another break, SD doesn't even have a guy who the audience really, really, really, really hates because it's funny. Just a host of solid workers putting on solid shows.



> So how did Smackdown get shafted in terms of being appealing to the casual viewer when looking at roster construction? If Smackdown is getting shafted in terms of appeal isn't it for the hardcore/smark fan who knows that Generico, PAC, Claudio, and Steen are the tippy top elite of North American wrestling in terms of work rate?



*shrugs* Hard to say for me. I'm going purely by how many react to them in the arena. SD has had great shows, but I've noticed that the crowds are just kinda quieter there, and most of that I think comes from the public perception of who matters and who doesn't. I mean... I know *I* wanna see guys like Fandango, Ziggler, Becky and Bray succeed and rise, but for all 4 of these guys the idea has been put into peoples' heads that they simply lose too much.

I'unno. Maybe I chose the wrong words for focusing purely on the casual market? But there's a stigma attached to at least half the roster that SD is in the middle of trying to shake off.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You didn't get that sense from the first post draft Raw though?
> 
> Mind you that's the Raw where you had Balor debuting and winning the two fatal 4 ways while pinning Roman and Sasha winning the women's title in what was probably the best match her and Charlotte have had on NXT or the main roster.
> 
> I don't want to shit on Raw because I think it delivered one of my favorite moments of the post-Pipebomb era but really all it did was elevate Owens and made people feel better about Bayley's portrayal. It was a great episode but I think recency bias is involved to put this above that first one where a lot happened and was established, more so than was last night. Not to minimize either thing either but I just think one Raw was merely great and the other is a legendary episode that stands up with anything from Perfect/Flair-Austin/Tyson-This is Your Life-Cena/HBK, not saying better than those I'm saying it's in the neighborhood quality wise.


You're right to an extent about this being a fresh new episode and that makes me quite optimistic about it. Raw's first post-draft show had good matches, but I simply like this one better. The roster feels a lot more settled in and ready to explore.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Before I would have told you that SD! has the stronger ME scene but now that KO is in the mix on RAW and Cena is gone I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Just going to preface by saying I don't think you're really disagreeing with me and I only quoted you because I think you know your shit and it's an entertaining conversation, not to be that guy and pick on you.



Shirker said:


> Not saying they have no one, but while SD has a share of pretty big stars, they're not as densely concentrated as Raw's heavy hitters in both the ME and midcard.



But isn't that perception because we hold Cena and to a lesser extent Orton to be on a level above the Shield, even now? Then the other point I'd submit to you is that Raw doesn't really have heavy hitters in the midcard, not the ones most people are attributing to the disparity in star power. Jericho is a guy I forgot in my first post but I guess my point is that is the difference, or rather the gap, in drawing/star power so great that people can honestly say Smackdown got shafted?



Shirker said:


> Yeah, I get what you're saying, but when most talk about SD's predicament, they aren't talking about the divisions as a whole, they're talking about the individuals within them. Sure, the Tag Team division as a whole is pretty lacking on both shows, but SD doesn't have New Day. The Women's division is in the process of being built up after years of damage, but SD doesn't have Sasha who many have latched onto, or Charlotte who's been top dog for a while, and now Baylee brohamming it up with New Day. SD in general don't have characters with the memetic appeal of some of Raw's counter parts. SD has no Certafied Gs, no big swings, no old guys asking us to Drink It. Heck, now that Cena's taking another break, SD doesn't even have a guy who the audience really, really, really, really hates because it's funny. Just a host of solid workers putting on solid shows.



I get what you're saying but I think in order to not go off the rails I have to try to jump between what I consider the two different phases of the draft. I have always maintained that after Summerslam we would see more depth and better distribution of the talent pool, that Summerslam forced them into the same booking problem that Mania 32 did. So we have the post-draft perception and the post-Summerslam perception. 

With the women's division if you wanted to say that Smackdown got shafted because they didn't get Sasha and got Becky, whose the diva version of Orton in the 4-4 comp. That's fine because post Summerslam we, or I, knew that we'd get a better direction post-Summerslam. They announced the belts for Backlash right after. But now the equation is different because now that you've added Nikki Bella who is over and begrudgingly probably the biggest draw the divas have on Smackdown. That's approximating whatever you get from whatever two NXT horsewoman you want to put into a feud, Nikki is going to give Carmella a storyline and be featured because she's a draw. 

The analog for Jericho is Miz which seems blasphemous but considering the fact they're both mic work heels at this point and Miz just went viral with Talking Smack he's got enough credibility to make that comparison. Not in terms of legacy but we talk about guys who are known outside of the business and Miz is up there.

The Cena thing seems like an internet thing to be honest with you. He's going to be gone to host but that's in mid-October. Cena is still on the house show circuit. They're just trying to get AJ over because he's the most viable heel until they can rehab Bray.



Shirker said:


> *shrugs* Hard to say for me. I'm going purely by how many react to them in the arena. SD has had great shows, but I've noticed that the crowds are just kinda quieter there, and most of that I think comes from the public perception of who matters and who doesn't. I mean... I know *I* wanna see guys like Fandango, Ziggler, Becky and Bray succeed and rise, but for all 4 of these guys the idea has been put into peoples' heads that they simply lose too much.
> 
> I'unno. Maybe I chose the wrong words for focusing purely on the casual market? But there's a stigma attached to at least half the roster that SD is in the middle of trying to shake off.



They're quieter for two reasons, one they are a smaller crowd in B grade venues and crowds respect the work rate. Like as great as the matches are you have to pay attention and that's what a lot of these crowds are laying on their hands doing, trying to take the work in. It's been a very Japanese type of element but I mean people were worried Balor wasn't over because of the reaction he got in Brooklyn at SS but then 24 hours later we saw how truly over he was with how crazy into his relinquinshing ceremony the very same crowd was. I don't think it's a smark city write off, I think people genuinely get mesmerized by some of the athletic feats these guys are doing and instead of popping they just compute. Becky and Bray can be rehabbed, I don't think they have the loser taint of Ziggler or Fandango. I think Ziggler can be rehabbed too but that he needs a heel turn, his offense is so much better now that it's viable. 

The perception just doesn't match the reality in the sense that Smackdown is getting shafted when you actually break shit down and see that it's not like the two rosters are far off from each other regardless of what you think is better.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're basically the first person I've ever seen say this. Consensus wise most people think Smackdown has been the better show, I'm talking week to week. This is the first week since that first time that Raw set a high bar that people aren't confident Smackdown can clear.


I'm fully aware I'm biased because almost all of the wrestlers I like wound up on Raw, and I'm aware consensus is Smackdown has been better, but I'm really not seeing it personally. Pacing-wise Smackdown has benefited from being a two-hour versus a three-hour show so they haven't needed padding like Strowman and Jax squashes, but still, there's been a.fairly weak tag tournament,  a nonexistent Miz/Crews feud, women's matches that are already getting repetitive, and a Dean/Ziggler feud that was fine but short and didn't really go anywhere. I'm sort of blending weeks together in my head but I know I've still been looking forward to RAW more than Smackdown each week.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 30, 2016)

Asuka's 2k18 entrance should have her Takeover Brooklyn II attire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm fully aware I'm biased because almost all of the wrestlers I like wound up on Raw, and I'm aware consensus is Smackdown has been better, but I'm really not seeing it personally. Pacing-wise Smackdown has benefited from being a two-hour versus a three-hour show so they haven't needed padding like Strowman and Jax squashes, but still, there's been a.fairly weak tag tournament,  a nonexistent Miz/Crews feud, women's matches that are already getting repetitive, and a Dean/Ziggler feud that was fine but short and didn't really go anywhere. I'm sort of blending weeks together in my head but I know I've still been looking forward to RAW more than Smackdown each week.



KO is my favorite all around performer in the company, I think Sasha is the GOAT WWE Woman's wrestler, and I would probably put Rollins, Cesaro, and Zayn on top 10 wrestlers in the world list if we're talking about work rate.

Kind of grasping at straws there. The tag tournament has been going on for a week and hasn't revolved around a missing testicle or drinking formaldehyde, Miz/Crews was as existent as that Nevile/Zayn and the Dudleys feud, they needed a belt but waited for their brand exclusive PPV, and that Rusev/Roman feud really went places too.

You can like Raw better it's a personal preference but it's not without it's much more obvious warts which are accentuated by a longer run time, but I really don't think Raw has been terrible outside of 1 show, others were below average, one was great, one was historically great. 

The takeaway shouldn't necessarily be one is better but rather that they're both delivering enjoyable experiences, even if Smackdown has been pretty objectively better


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Tanahashi on his US reactions



If that's why he thinks he gets less of a reaction he's fucking fooling himself. He gets a lesser reaction because his legacy is build on a title run that the Western world hated, he gets a lesser reaction because he's not as cool as pretty much anyone else in the NJPW main event. I don't like to shit on Tanahashi because I feel like it's this really smarky starter kit type of bullshit but this dude fucking goes around air guitaring, throwing crossbody drops Ricky Steamboat in the 80s and making it the same name as your finisher, which is so god awfully protected that most people hate it. 

Like the one consistent element of Tanahashi/Okada is the fact Okada can't kick out of the move which is again something Western fans resent the fuck out of.

The fact Tanahashi doesn't get his Superman Ace booking is why he can't get over in America is really indicative of why he's basically the only main eventer NJPW has had over the past 4 years who would probably flounder in America even with all the cache from their Japan run. Dude would basically be what La Sombra has become if he came here and tried to run his gimmick the same way. 

ROH has been down in the fucking dumps and really has so few good workers that those crowds don't see the same quality matches. Tanahashi had a 5 star match 3 weeks ago, his work rate alone should get him over and those people still dead him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Too slow dude, I posted that up eons ago just spoiler tagged it because I didn't want to fuck up the mark out moment. Some of us in here haven't seen those dudes since we were 7.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

I heard about, just was putting up the official announcement from WWE. 

I don't even know who the hell they are


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I heard about, just was putting up the official announcement from WWE.
> 
> I don't even know who the hell they are



Stop playing dude you know who Mosh and Thrasher are, you were like 4-5 but you know who they were.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I heard about, just was putting up the official announcement from WWE.
> 
> I don't even know who the hell they are


smh this guy. tho to be honest they haven't been around since like 2000.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh this guy. tho to be honest they haven't been around since like 2000.



Isn't it earlier than that, doesn't he do the whole Beaver Cleaver thing in '99? I know that they were in Warzone and Attitude or whatever the Acclaim WWF game was at the time. 

They were basically the 90s Bushwhackers for that modicum of time where they were competing against Owen and Bulldog, and the Can-Am express. Man I remember being a little jimmy and getting worked so fucking hard by Owen.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't it earlier than that, doesn't he do the whole Beaver Cleaver thing in '99? I know that they were in Warzone and Attitude or whatever the Acclaim WWF game was at the time.
> 
> They were basically the 90s Bushwhackers for that modicum of time where they were competing against Owen and Bulldog, and the Can-Am express. Man I remember being a little jimmy and getting worked so fucking hard by Owen.


Ah you're right and the other one was in an angle where he was accused of abusing his woman. They went a strange route with the two after they ended the headbangers.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

KO says he wants to continue on as an announcer after he retires. Listened to his stuff from Summerslam weekend with Sam Roberts. 

It's really hard for me to say Vince is a fucking idiot but holy shit KO is amazing on this interview. Family man, wrestling fan, funny, charismatic, oh and the fact he's chubby makes him relatable while still being able to paint him as an athlete because he can high fly which creates the larger than life aspect. Vince is an idiot.

Says the CJ Parker/Juice Robinson match is his favorite match of his career. Pretty much said Adam Cole is coming at some point. Had a great Vince story though.



[S-A-F] said:


> Ah you're right and the other one was in an angle where he was accused of abusing his woman. They went a strange route with the two after they ended the headbangers.



Lmao fucking Russo. Like I really need to watch those Raws back because I'm becoming convinced that he was a hack and the only good thing was Austin/Rock/DX/ certain periods of the midcard. Like if Russo didn't write for those guys and he basically wrote everything else then he's really never produced anything good.


----------



## Anony (Aug 30, 2016)

Adam Cole and the young bucks coming to E and forming their former stable with Kevin would make me mark hardcore.

Much better than having HHH, once again, putting his nose over other's business. Unless this will have some "my guys" vs "your guys" although wouldn't make much sense since roman and rollins came from NXT as well.

I don't know honestly, can't wait for next monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> KO says he wants to continue on as an announcer after he retires. Listened to his stuff from Summerslam weekend with Sam Roberts.
> 
> It's really hard for me to say Vince is a fucking idiot but holy shit KO is amazing on this interview. Family man, wrestling fan, funny, charismatic, oh and the fact he's chubby makes him relatable while still being able to paint him as an athlete because he can high fly which creates the larger than life aspect. Vince is an idiot.
> 
> ...


Yeah Russo was more miss than hit. LOL I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't have anything to do with the high points of that era and was only heavily involved in the bullshit like PMS, Meat and Beaver Cleavage.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

FUCK UYEAH AMBROSE VS CORBIN


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Anony said:


> Adam Cole and the young bucks coming to E and forming their former stable with Kevin would make me mark hardcore.
> 
> Much better than having HHH, once again, putting his nose over other's business. Unless this will have some "my guys" vs "your guys" although wouldn't make much sense since roman and rollins came from NXT as well.
> 
> I don't know honestly, can't wait for next monday.



Honestly as fucked up as it sounds those dudes need to be in NXT. They're all immensely talented pro wrestlers but Adam Cole would be in a weird spot WWE wise. He'd be a crazy cruiserweight and get to keep like 90% of his offense there, but dude feels like he can be more than that. This run with the ROH title might really be something, it won't ultimately define him as a prospect but if he kills it then the pressure would be on WWE to book him right once he gets there. The first title run he was 23-24, he's 27 now and much more seasoned as a performer. 

I don't think we're getting a full blown invasion angle either, I mean if that's the case then how the hell do you not have Nakamura come out in Brooklyn on Raw for that legendary pop. The first note of Rising Sun would hit causing the roof to blow off the building, the ground would shake and crumble. Unless it's the audible due to Balor but that's not Vince's style. 

If I'm fantasy booking in the realm of possibility then it's HHH, Owens, and the Authors of Pain. That's the closest to and NXT invasion.



Kenju said:


> FUCK UYEAH AMBROSE VS CORBIN



If Corbin doesn't get mic time then it's a non starter. You can't beat Raw with that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Starting of with goat and based miz


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

MIZ GOING HARD ITS SO HARD TO WATCH


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Seriously that's so fucking awesome where he tells him to quit. 

Miz and Bryan made art yo. Him stating the amount of days he reigned. Fucking amazing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

Miz>>>>>


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Daniel looking like a beaten dog


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

Recap from Talking Smack.  And that shot from DB to Shane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

I hope they slow burn this Shane-Bryan thing for fucking ever because when they reap what they've sewn it will be such an old school and awesome story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh shit miz in a suit looking pissed


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

>quiters and serial failures

Danm barret, ryback and zach btfo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

This is actually a good promo but the crowd reaction is making it kind of awkward with the "what".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

That shot at the indies. 

And Ziggler comes out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Fuck off dolph


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

This is a really stupid feud if it's a feud. Whose going over, what does the other guy do after when he doesn't go over.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

Intense Ziggler + Intense Miz


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

LOOK AT THAT HEAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

Miz with that fucking heat


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

that heat is Volcanic


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

Thats some good TV right there


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

The problem with Miz/Ziggler

If Miz loses then that's it, all the heat from Talking Smack dissipates because he gets his comeuppance too early.

If Ziggler loses then he is still the same character he was before the split and there's no getting around it because pinning AJ and Bray isn't going to repair years of damage. After Survivor Series he had that dope but forgotten ladder match with Harper and then an IC title run no one remembers to the Kiss Me Arse feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem with Miz/Ziggler
> 
> If Miz loses then that's it, all the heat from Talking Smack dissipates because he gets his comeuppance too early.
> 
> If Ziggler loses then he is still the same character he was before the split and there's no getting around it because pinning AJ and Bray isn't going to repair years of damage. After Survivor Series he had that dope but forgotten ladder match with Harper and then an IC title run no one remembers to the Kiss Me Arse feud.


Who cares about ziggler right now?

Miz better win and this better not be the feud resulted from talking smack


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

nice little match


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 30, 2016)

Miz being a cowardly heel is stupid, he should have beat up Ziggler

And i'm sure that Coward chant was piped in


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

The really shitty thing is that the Hype Bros might actually go over because Mojo's chant is going to be over real quick.



WhatADrag said:


> Who cares about ziggler right now?
> 
> Miz better win and this better not be the feud resulted from talking smack



You always have to care. Someone gets hurt then what? They've shown that they're pussies about making emergency call ups from NXT and want guys to finish angles up down there. Ziggler should be in a bullshit feud to maintain heat and fill out the Backlash card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

What the fuck is AJ wearing?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Jezus is this apolo's gimmick now


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck is AJ wearing?


Cenas headband 


He claimed it as a spoil of war


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck is AJ wearing?


The john cena never give up headband


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The really shitty thing is that the Hype Bros might actually go over because Mojo's chant is going to be over real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> You always have to care. Someone gets hurt then what? They've shown that they're pussies about making emergency call ups from NXT and want guys to finish angles up down there. Ziggler should be in a bullshit feud to maintain heat and fill out the Backlash card.



To main tain what heat? Dude lost his steam as soon as he lost at summer slam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> To main tain what heat? Dude lost his steam as soon as he lost at summer slam.



Anything. They should both be going over. Give Miz a bullshit Kane feud for Bryan. 

Ziggler is harder to pin down but maybe you give him a face/face feud to reestablish that heat and making it that he's a better wrestler. Crews is perfect for that.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

Apollo needs a personality, his gimmick is people forgetting his name


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Liking this match so far. Good use of the spelling gimmick, gimmick is still dumb as fuck.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

i think its more so him getting disrespected


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I heard about, just was putting up the official announcement from WWE.
> 
> I don't even know who the hell they are



Headbanger Mosh is the one wrestler the Rock lives in fear of


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

If god existed daniel/miz feud would carry to mania and Daniel finally returns

Would be a great fued of all time since they've fueded forever


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Apollo is frustrating from the standpoint that if he was more than dude who smiles and does flips he'd have a really good shot to be a world champion in this draft era. A true honest to goodness lineal WWE champion.

This is almost why I wish they would learn to pull guys off TV and put them back on a few months down the line. You're not really gaining much by taking those reps on live audiences and failing to the point there's no repairing it. 

It worked for this guy:


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

Can't wait to be there live for clash of champions


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

That was a pretty good TV match, they seem like they have really good chemistry. AJ has worked with pretty much everyone in the world at this point but I've never seen any Uhaa Nation/AJ Style matches. 

Crews should have MVP/PTP's gimmick if he's not coming back. Give the dude an agent if you're worried about his speaking.


----------



## Grand Cross (Aug 30, 2016)

I think Apollo smiles too much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

So we are getting a tour of Casa de Slater.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Thats not heathes wife...i dont think


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

What is this i dont even


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That was a pretty good TV match, they seem like they have really good chemistry. AJ has worked with pretty much everyone in the world at this point but I've never seen any Uhaa Nation/AJ Style matches.
> 
> Crews should have MVP/PTP's gimmick if he's not coming back. Give the dude an agent if you're worried about his speaking.


Fuck I missed it since my stream decided to be a piece of shit during the match.

But man this heath segment lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Rhyno made that segment


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2016)

Rhyno loves the cheese whiz


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

This Orton promo was awesome but Bray really needs to win this.

Well not really need but it would be nice. We want Bray Wyatt to be this dominant thing and give these promos some weight. Like the minute he wins the WWE title we're going to forget that he got jobbed out so hard because he'll have finally did it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Man guys are really bringing it on the mic tonight. I actually like this Orton/Wyatt segment.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

dat naomi booty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

Question is does anyone in the crowd remember who the Headbangers are?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2016)

This nostalgia makes me happy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

Did Rhyno do a blade job?  Wow, he's cut open.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

They look like they just fought a war


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn headbangers still look the same as I remember them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

I think Rhyno bladed.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Legend said:


>


Dear lord. Why can I only see half of the 2nd one?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Jobbers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

The hell is this.  And to get Kane over.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

W...why all that set up for a kane sqaush


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh Kane's back


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Kane's getting a segment and he's not feuding with the Miz as DB's boy. Like is this shit even a heel action?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

That happend.....


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 30, 2016)

Was that to set up kane/baron like what the fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Corbin and Kane going to run the Monster v Monster feud?

Why would you set it up out of a match that Corbin isn't squashing?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2016)

Surprised Vince doesnt make Corbin wear a shirt when he wrestles


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Corbin and Bull Dempsey ran a feud in NXT predicated on the fact that Bull Dempsey would beat guys in 30 seconds and got better every week out until Baron Corbin came out and squashed a guy in like 14 seconds or some shit. Then they built up the fact that Corbin was just another level of monster.

Kind of wish they did that instead of giving him that little run in with Kane. But hey his match with Ambrose is alright so far.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 30, 2016)

He probably should wear a hat too when he wrestles


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2016)

Ambrose


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Really Attitude Era/ House Show style finale to the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2016)

Well that was entertaining if anything else.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2016)

Rofl I agree Corbin should tighten his stomach up a bit.

ROfl wtf did they do with that ending?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Oh snap DB just said Miz was right about him going off to the indys

Said he would do the Tokyo Dome though


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow great addition to the Slater/Rhyno story. Rhyno has never held a tag title in the US and that's his motivation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow great addition to the Slater/Rhyno story. Rhyno has never held a tag title in the US and that's his motivation.


This is a tough situation american alpha is a legit team but its so hard to root against beauty and the man beast


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2016)

DB dropping TNA references. Gives no fucks


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dear lord. Why can I only see half of the 2nd one?


----------



## Kenju (Aug 30, 2016)

that ending to Smackdown was hilarious. RAW wins tho


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

jesus lawd white booty in yoga pants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

Skimmed through Smackdown, cause fuck making time for 5 hours of WWE a week. 

Thoughts:
-Ziggler is the last guy to "prove Miz wrong", all that hardwork and hard style with nothing to show for. Guess this will be very one-sided and Miz will continue building heat. 
-AJ vs. Crews was nice. Love that AJ is the top heal that everyone can have a decent match with regardless of their position. He needs to keep winning though. Don't halt his momentum. 
-The Slater/Rhyno shit is fucking great. Character development and some entertaining skits. This might be Rhyno's best WWE run, and he'll get to help Slater out. My favorite SD angle tbh. 
-Bray/Orton is gibberish, the angle is gibberish, and the promos are gibberish. Hopefully their match is at least good.  Balor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Bray (as the supernatural guy in the WWE right now)
-SD Women's division is pointless even with the title. IIRC they're running the same shit every week. "Jam all the women into one segment and call it a day." 
-Headbangers were a nice addition. 
-Dunno wtf was the Milkman thing. But I'm intrigued  
-Ambrose vs. Corbin was decent from what I saw. Wonder what they're doing with Corbin though. 

Overall I felt it might have been an entertaining show for me. Though they do need Cena back for that starpower boost. Now to watch talking smack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2016)

So I wont be able to keep up with wrestling for a while . College gonna demand me too much stuff . Good luck to KO run and to Aj once he wins the gold . Also fuck Del shitto and Shame us


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I wont be able to keep up with wrestling for a while . College gonna demand me too much stuff . Good luck to KO run and to Aj once he wins the gold . Also fuck Del shitto and Shame us


You don't have to worry about Delritto anymore, he left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You don't have to worry about Delritto anymore, he left.



WWE hired him back just to deflate his brand. He's a dumbass for not seeing that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You don't have to worry about Delritto anymore, he left.



For how long though.  He's left before, took WWE money for some reason upon leaving, then returned.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

Just got finished watching Smackdown and am currently watching Talking Smack. Pretty solid show all around; SD continues to keep up the steady quality they've had going for them since the split. Of course, they had no chance of beating Raw this week, and in a way it seems like they didn't even attempt to. Just another show with some good matches and some solid builds. Raw kicked SD's ass this week, but still an entertaining show.

I'm a Crews fan now, the Hype bros are just as entertaining as I thought they'd be, and this Slater/Rhyno thing is fuckin' gold. Plus, hey I predicted it correctly! Ziggler's stepping up to Miz for a feud. Gonna take the unpopular stance and say that I'm looking forward to it. Dean/Corbin was better than I thought it'd be, though I still find it really difficult to get into anything Corbin does. Ending was hilarious. 

------------------------------------------------



Gilgamesh said:


> Miz being a cowardly heel is stupid, he should have beat up Ziggler



No it isn't and no he shouldnt've. 

This whole thing isn't and hasn't been ever about proving anyone wrong. Miz, in essence, is just throwing a temper tantrum for being called out on his cowardice. How would him stepping up to Ziggler's challenge make any sense when that very cowardice is something he stands by? Why risk ruining his face in a pointless fight with Ziggler?

Although, I AM disappointed that that was their only encounter of the night. I was kinda hoping and expecting for the show to end with Ziggler backstage or someting, and Miz pummels him from behind for insulting him. Kind of a let down. But there's always next week.



SoulTaker said:


> This Orton promo was awesome but Bray really needs to win this.
> 
> Well not really need but it would be nice. We want Bray Wyatt to be this dominant thing and give these promos some weight. Like the minute he wins the WWE title we're going to forget that he got jobbed out so hard because he'll have finally did it.



I'm with you. Bray could use the win if they want him to be one of the bigger talents on the brand. Just listen to the crowd during his half of the promo. They don't take him seriously at all; doesn't even get boo's, just "what?" chants. Bray's gotta start tearing stuff up.



PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is this.  And to get Kane over.



Man, that was such a blatant time fill. Like, they had more time than what the match was slated for, so they asked one of the guys in the back to do a thing until Kane came out. Made it even funnier and more obvious when Corbin came out immediately after Kane was done. Not even so much as a list of sponsors or a video package hyping Backlash. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> So I wont be able to keep up with wrestling for a while . College gonna demand me too much stuff . Good luck to KO run and to Aj once he wins the gold . Also fuck Del shitto and Shame us



Get dat edumacatium, fam.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> WWE hired him back just to deflate his brand. He's a dumbass for not seeing that.


Yeah I would have been weary if I were him to begin with had I left on bad terms in the first place. Guess all he could see was that green green.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I would have been weary if I were him to begin with had I left on bad terms in the first place. Guess all he could see was that green green.



And Paige's poontang


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

The one positive to fall back on here. I wonder if she lost her fanboys once news got out that Delrittos was poundin her?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The one positive to fall back on here. I wonder if she lost her fanboys once news got out that Delrittos was poundin her?



Nah, I'm still on that shit. This just means she's into colored men.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 31, 2016)

@Saf To this day Sunny is still scared of the Chocolate Anaconda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

Xavier seems uncomfortable there.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> @Saf To this day Sunny is still scared of the Chocolate Anaconda.


Considering what she'd do for some coke, Sunny had to have ran into some hershey pounding .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought Terri was the coke chick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> WWE hired him back just to deflate his brand. He's a dumbass for not seeing that.



Long con or it evolved into that? The reason I ask is because giving him the Cena win when they were looking for the Latin American star probably means they wanted him to be something for the first bit.

I mean it's really Del Rio's fault in the sense that he doesn't know how to get over with these audiences. Put him in Mexico and a factory in Cali then he's an entirely different character, do that over here and you get tree of woe double stomps as finishers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Long con or it evolved into that? The reason I ask is because giving him the Cena win when they were looking for the Latin American star probably means they wanted him to be something for the first bit.
> 
> I mean it's really Del Rio's fault in the sense that he doesn't know how to get over with these audiences. Put him in Mexico and a factory in Cali then he's an entirely different character, do that over here and you get tree of woe double stomps as finishers.



Probably a negotiation tactic. He was promised a big push, what better way to "fake it" than by beating Cena?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Probably a negotiation tactic. He was promised a big push, what better way to "fake it" than by beating Cena?


I cant belive even vince is that petty


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Well trying to pretend to be a fly on the wall here but doesn't this seem more like a HHH tactic than a Vince tactic. Because HHH can play the long game, he's the BOAT GOAT politician. I think Vince was dealing in good faith but then Hunter gets in his ear and is able to muddy the waters.

This is the same shit he's done since 97 when him and Shawn went to Vince's hotel room one fateful night and began to book the territory with him. He's always been good at starting out by making it seem like something was beneficial to the company with designs on getting himself over later. The way less sinister version of that is his last title run. How fucking easy is it to imagine this scene;

"Vince we need to get Roman over, you know what Vince let me win at Rumble and take the title from him. They'll hate me for getting another title run, they'll never cheer me over him, it's the only way we can get Roman over as a babyface. Imagine the pop when he beats me, the greatest heel of the Attitude Era, the King of Kings."

And HHH is a pro so he probably sells it so fucking well and makes Vince think it's his idea. I use the comparison because the long game is more his style then with Vince.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I cant belive even vince is that petty



Really?

This is the same guy that fired Jim Ross multiple times.

Same guy that buried almost every WCW talent that ever came to WWE.

According to Ryberg, Vince told him he was suppose to squash "that twerp" AJ Styles at WM this year. Vince's words.

and to top that, I remember a shoot interview Nash did. Vince once told Nash "I rather have half an arena full of people rooting for the guy I want than a full arena of people rooting for whoever they want".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I cant belive even vince is that petty



Don't pretend you started watching wrestling last year. This is Vince homie. 



SoulTaker said:


> Well trying to pretend to be a fly on the wall here but doesn't this seem more like a HHH tactic than a Vince tactic. Because HHH can play the long game, he's the BOAT GOAT politician. I think Vince was dealing in good faith but then Hunter gets in his ear and is able to muddy the waters.
> 
> This is the same shit he's done since 97 when him and Shawn went to Vince's hotel room one fateful night and began to book the territory with him. He's always been good at starting out by making it seem like something was beneficial to the company with designs on getting himself over later. The way less sinister version of that is his last title run. How fucking easy is it to imagine this scene;
> 
> ...



You should be working a wrasslin site mang. That's some good "dis bizness" awareness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't pretend you started watching wrestling last year. This is Vince homie.
> .


Let me rephrase i cant see vince letting his pettiness effect his golden goose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Let me rephrase i cant see vince letting his pettiness effect his golden goose



Deep down, even Vince knows Cena can't be touched anymore. So I wouldn't put it past him that he'd use Cena as an instrument of evil for his petty shenanigans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Really?
> 
> This is the same guy that fired Jim Ross multiple times.
> 
> ...



You know some of those really aren't acts of pettiness in the vein you'd make them out to be. Like some of those are business motivated and stories told by Nash who is one of the most notorious liars in the business don't really hold up. JR got done dirty but let's not pretend like he shouldn't have been fired from every role he was in except for announcing. JR has pretty terrible opinions that are basically like 2 tiers below Cornette.



kurisu said:


> Don't pretend you started watching wrestling last year. This is Vince homie.
> 
> You should be working a wrasslin site mang. That's some good "dis bizness" awareness.



I've been thinking about this more and more lately tbh. Actually been thinking about seeing if I can network my way into actually working for WWE. I had a chance to have a business meeting with DDP like 3 years ago when he was looking for an accountant for his assets but I got sick. I was an intern at the time but I was really into it to the point that they were letting me do way more than the other interns. I always sort of thought if I met him and started talking wrestling with him that I'd have him as an acquaintance in my network today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

@SoulTaker, if you're planning on politicking your way into Steph's bosom you should prolly chill on the Nose hate talk. I was thinking more the Meltzer role, unless you wanna become an uninspired yes man and work for Vinnie Mac's seeds.  

TBH, I'd prolly take a job under Vinnie Mac. Like for starters, has anyone ever complained about the pay?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh come on jr at his worst is still 100 times better then cornette


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker, if you're planning on politicking your way into Steph's bosom you should prolly chill on the Nose hate talk. I was thinking more the Meltzer role, unless you wanna become an uninspired yes man and work for Vinnie Mac's seeds.
> 
> TBH, I'd prolly take a job under Vinnie Mac. Like for starters, has anyone ever complained about the pay?



Not really, it's about the environment mostly and even then they all swear 2016 WWE is different from even 2012 WWE. I listen to Court Bauer, Chris DeJoseph, and Freddie Prinze Jr and I think that one of the issues these dudes have is that they're really terrible at manipulating Vince while fending off other predators.

If I worked there I'd already know all the shit to say about HHH. Greatest heel of the attitude era, most underrated big time legacy in wrestling, the draw that kept the company afloat until Cena made it past Orton and Batista, such a great mentor and leader of men, he helped save the company in the 90s in that hotel room with Shawn and Vince. I'd fucking work Paul.

I wonder if I'd hate Meltzer as much if WON didn't cost more than the WWE Network and NJPW World.



Zen-aku said:


> Oh come on jr at his worst is still 100 times better then cornette



JR wanted to push Steve Wiliams to the fucking moon because he was from Oklahoma. Like I love JR the announcer but listen to JR's views on modern professional wrestling and you'll see that he's not the most progressive.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2016)

You're being way too apologetic Soultaker. Vince is a carny through and through and so is HHH. You think you might know how they tick and you think you might know all the right things to say, but you seem to ignore that Vince is even among public knowledge know for capriciousness and being set off by even the most mundane things. Like sneezing...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> JR wanted to push Steve Wiliams to the fucking moon because he was from Oklahoma. Like I love JR the announcer but listen to JR's views on modern professional wrestling and you'll see that he's not the most progressive.



Dr . death was awesome though


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're being way too apologetic Soultaker. Vince is a carny through and through and so is HHH. You think you might know how they tick and you think you might know all the right things to say, but you seem to ignore that Vince is even among public knowledge know for capriciousness and being set off by even the most mundane things. Like sneezing...



You don't think you're buying into a media narrative that's one part true and another part urban legend. You don't think a lot of us get worked by these stories of Vince's legendary tyranny? I mean I'm not saying it's not true I'm saying you think that things in life are really without nuance and complexity that there is more to the stories you hear, especially in a business where lying to put yourself over is as basic as breathing.

Like Vince hates sneezing because he can't control it, you don't think the former is played up in anyway to add to the urban legend that is Vince McMahon? Like I'm not saying it's all patently untrue what I'm saying is don't you think there's more to the stories and that there are metrics and experiences that we're not privy to that speaks more to an assassin's detachment than fickleness? I'm sure more than half of the fucked up stories are true by the way but by the same token you don't hear the good shit unless you listen to old guys talk about him on podcasts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't think you're buying into a media narrative that's one part true and another part urban legend. You don't think a lot of us get worked by these stories of Vince's legendary tyranny? I mean I'm not saying it's not true I'm saying you think that things in life are really without nuance and complexity that there is more to the stories you hear, especially in a business where lying to put yourself over is as basic as breathing.
> 
> Like Vince hates sneezing because he can't control it, you don't think the former is played up in anyway to add to the urban legend that is Vince McMahon? Like I'm not saying it's all patently untrue what I'm saying is don't you think there's more to the stories and that there are metrics and experiences that we're not privy to that speaks more to an assassin's detachment than fickleness? I'm sure more than half of the fucked up stories are true by the way but by the same token you don't hear the good shit unless you listen to old guys talk about him on podcasts.



Considering multiple individuals working for him have touched upon this fickle nature and odd quirks and set-offs of his, no. Not really. The "media" doesn't really focus on wrestling except when a major name dies or is embroiled in scandal.

Whoever said they were absolutes? But you are downplaying those characteristics to begin with.

Vince lived a fucked up life, and did fucked up things in his past, that has and it would be unreasonable not to expect it to, have a considerable influence on his personality and outlook on life. I didn't say he was absolutely this insidious individual. I did say he is thoroughly, a carny, and thus he is not going to be very much like most people. Even in his field of business, he has an eccentric personality, which is part of why where he is now, and part of why he is also infamous too.

Bringing up the good does not change the bad, nor vice-versa. The biggest issue seems to be now is that he is simply out of touch. At an age where he should retire, but that is not going to happen. Because we know and he himself has confirmed himself to be a workaholic that intends to work until he dies.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


>



*Owen wearing FNAF shirts in both shots*

Heeldom runs in the Steen bloodline, I see. Good... good.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Real talk, that's adorable. Kevin talking about his family is always heartwarming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

In JR's defense, I feel that Steve Williams vs. Austin would have worked had it not been for the Brawl for All.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Considering multiple individuals working for him have touched upon this fickle nature and odd quirks and set-offs of his, no. Not really. The "media" doesn't really focus on wrestling except when a major name dies or is embroiled in scandal.
> 
> Whoever said they were absolutes? But you are downplaying those characteristics to begin with.
> 
> ...



And multiple individuals who have worked for him have touched upon plenty of positive qualities. I think that's a wash though and not a fruitful conversation.

Not really, you said I was being too apologetic and I'm on record lambasting a bunch of shit Vince/HHH have done, I just don't believe it to be to the caricature levels that you seem to want to touch on. The entire origin point of the conversation is who was the fun responsible for the downfall of Del Rio, so again I have to ask what can be considered overly apologetic if I'm attempting to give an unbiased view? If anything my points on HHH and working him spoke more toward the way to appeal to his ego-maniacal by inflating his contributions at various levels, which if you really think about it seems to be in the spirit of what you're saying. 

You're essentially saying they're so fickle they can't be worked and what was implicit in me naming the other writers is the fact they couldn't package their smarky ideas in a palatable manner to Vince. You're speaking to how his personality is atypical and I'm pretty sure that's heavily implied in the implication that he needs to be presented material a certain way.

I agree with the spirit of the last part about him being out of touch, but what I would submit to you is that he's out of touch and lost his billionaire status only to regain it, so from a fiscal standpoint not really that out of touch. If we want to talk from a creative standpoint, sure, but I think it's also the fact that he's a conservative and would rather hit singles and doubles than strike out going for a HR.


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

I legit believed at once that Trish was an actual pornstar


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I legit believed at once that Trish was an actual pornstar



What was worse finding out she wasn't a pornstar or that Santa wasn't real?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What was worse finding out she wasn't a pornstar or that Santa wasn't real?



I knew santa wasn't real to begin with. Someone breaking into your house to give you shit? Nice ass fairy tale. The Trish thing was devastating though, "Trish ass" was prolly my first Kazaa search.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I knew santa wasn't real to begin with. Someone breaking into your house to give you shit? Nice ass fairy tale. The Trish thing was devastating though, "Trish ass" was prolly my first Kazaa search.



You know as fucked up as it sounds I was really trying to figure out what my first porn search was and I'm pretty sure it was just Trish Stratus naked. It's funny though because I think back to the Sable/Jacqueline feud and I must have been 6-8 years old and just being mesmerized by WWE titties. Like to this day I remember Jacqueline's tit popping out and Sable coming with the hand prints.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know as fucked up as it sounds I was really trying to figure out what my first porn search was and I'm pretty sure it was just Trish Stratus naked. It's funny though because I think back to the Sable/Jacqueline feud and I must have been 6-8 years old and just being mesmerized by WWE titties. Like to this day I remember Jacqueline's tit popping out and Sable coming with the hand prints.



The infamous Fully Loaded VHS.  
Thinking back though; Sunny, Sable, Jacqueline had nice chests but they asses were flat. It wasn't until Trish came along that I truly and surely became an ass man.


----------



## Anony (Aug 31, 2016)

Am I the only one missing Cody in E? I've always been a fun of the Rhodes family. Maybe Cody just wants some time to re-invent himself. I liked his match against Sabre too btw. I hope he gets some fun and has more freedom to be his own persona and re-create himself and come back to the E fresh.

I never understood why this guy never got a push to main event except when feuding against Orton. He has a great look, he's a damn good solid worker in the ring and has that rhodes mind. They could throw him any horrible gimmick and he would make it work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

Watching AJ vs rvd

Why is AJ with Ric flair and in flairs gear


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching AJ vs rvd
> 
> Why is AJ with Ric flair and in flairs gear



Probably Fourtune. It was TNA's version of the 4 Horseman.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2016)

David Otunga

Russo shitting on Owens. Rant I think proved everything Jim said last year. Russo gained some rapport after he called out Jim.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably Fourtune. It was TNA's version of the 4 Horseman.


This was probably the downfall of tna


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

Raiden said:


> David Otunga
> 
> Russo shitting on Owens. Rant I think proved everything Jim said last year. Russo gained some rapport after he called out Jim.




What's up with Russo and cornette hating guys like KO and sami? 

They go from discussing wwe 247 to IDC about it when Owens wins.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Raiden said:


> David Otunga
> 
> Russo shitting on Owens. Rant I think proved everything Jim said last year. Russo gained some rapport after he called out Jim.



I tried reading some of this and I had to stop because I needed to legit ask myself a question I've had about a lot of these dudes.

Do they realize pretty much every other form of entertainment has seen viewers become more sophisticated to the point where we call it the Golden Age of Television? How many sequels to big blockbuster films failed this summer? 

Yeah people will still get up for stupid shit but I guess what the crux of the point is that shit that was perceived to not work may in fact work if the time is right for it. 

Scarface was universally panned when it came out but is beloved years later. Crash was an academy award winner and is now considered a terrible film by most and the worse film to win anything. Bray Wyatt is over after he jacked Ed Spivey's gimmick from the 90s and is way more over than Spivey, which you have to credit Bray for but also speaks to the timing aspect. 

Russo is trying to be Skip Bayless and I die laughing anytime he tries to pretend like he's not some pissant who acts like a fucking mark anytime he's around anyone famous. Austin legit said he put Russo on a podcast because he couldn't get anyone else on short notice and this friend was so happy to feel like he was back in with Austin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

Russo basically wrote a five page essay about a dude he doesn't care about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally watched smackdown. Not on par with raw this week, none the less good fun to watch, especially for all the humour.


----------



## Anony (Aug 31, 2016)

Russo is such a bloody idiot. Keeps saying he doesn't care, he doesn't care and yet he rants during 20 minutes about how they will get Owens on morning tv shows and whatnot to appeal everyone.

God I hate that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). As outdaded as Cornette is about the wrestling business, I gotta side with him when he speaks of Russo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Speaking of Cornette pretty sure this dude was saying previously that the reason KO was getting over now is because he started listening to all the advice he was giving him previously. 

The problems that Cornette had with him, as per KO, were his beard, his shorts, his tshirt, and the fact he wasn't jacked.

Have any of those things changed? I have more respect for Cornette than Russo but they're both idiots.



Anony said:


> Russo is such a bloody idiot. Keeps saying he doesn't care, he doesn't care and yet he rants during 20 minutes about how they will get Owens on morning tv shows and whatnot to appeal everyone.
> 
> God I hate that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). As outdaded as Cornette is about the wrestling business, I gotta side with him when he speaks of Russo.



You know Flair was trying to say Russo didn't kill WCW


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2016)

Vince "Bro" Russo


----------



## Anony (Aug 31, 2016)

Dusty freaking Rhodes approved of Owens visual and style. Who cares about Cornette hate boner for guys that don't look like he wants? In fact he admits Owens is a good worker and good on the mic, he's just a wrestling-looks fanatic, almost reminding you of Vince.

And yeah Russo has been a wrestling cancer since forever, yet he will say everyone is an idiot except him.

To be honest, all the internet wrestling fans know that Cornette vs Russo is legit the biggest feud of the last 10+ years. They kept calling each other out for years but till today, nothing.

This match would be wrestlemania worthy.


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Aug 31, 2016)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Enzo and Cass, don't see the appeal, well that goes generally for rest of the new era after brayan left. But people love them and everywhere I go they treat them like their biggest badasses and stone cold/rock level(heresy).

Basically two greasers trying to be black in the lamest way imaginable, the cringe writes itself.

Enzo is the Rocky wannabe who thinks he's cool enough to be the next john cena and fonzie.

Cass is the Mugsy to Enzo's Rocky and all the bland sides of Kane, Test and Triple H in being a total package and SAWFT is his reason to think so.

And I hate the new day but at least their original enough not to make themselves sterotypes on purpose to try to be cool. Hell their the least sterotypical thing on the show!(Fun loving African american rainbow geeks) Their cringe is self aware like deadpool and are all nerds who love to play it up like bright colored unicorns.

Enzo and Cass are trying way to hard and take their gimmicks way to far in trying to copy superior wrestler eras.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2016)

A lot of people are saying Wyatt needs a PPV win soon. Agreed but considering summerslam Orton vs Wyatt is gonna end up detrimenting the loser one way or another. I mean I know Orton is easier to salvage than Wyatt if he loses heat, but have WWE ran into a brick wall with this feud?


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2016)

Then again I guess Orton losing would be more fitting than degrading, as the feud seems to depict Orton as a fragile figure that's trying to come off as a fierce hunter.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm kinda mixed tbh


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Brock has one more title reign. He's mostly the reason I watch current wrestling sometimes.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

Ah yes the classic table promos Trish would cut to get Bubba super thirsty.


----------



## Anony (Aug 31, 2016)

If anything, I always enjoyed Cornette's rants on republicans. I'm not american but any time I see a republican speaking or presenting his ideals I feel like i'm watching some crazy extreme right wingers nutjobs. I mean the center-right and moderate right here in Europe would be considered hippies by republicans standards.

That aside, fuck him.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 31, 2016)

@Linkmyboy72
Brock averages few matches a year and they seem to get progressively worst each time. Brocks main purpose right now is being this unstoppable force that's waiting to be taken down, so a deserving star gets a mega push.

All this might warrant a future title reign for Lesnar, but I think there's a fair share of interesting stuff going on in WWE currently that far surpasses Brocks contributions.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

Larcher said:


> A lot of people are saying Wyatt needs a PPV win soon. Agreed but considering summerslam Orton vs Wyatt is gonna end up detrimenting the loser one way or another. I mean I know Orton is easier to salvage than Wyatt if he loses heat, but have WWE ran into a brick wall with this feud?


Yeah Bray needs the win far more than Orton does. Hopefully they give it to him but I just don't see it. Right now I see Bray being fed to Randy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

Larcher said:


> A lot of people are saying Wyatt needs a PPV win soon. Agreed but considering summerslam Orton vs Wyatt is gonna end up detrimenting the loser one way or another. I mean I know Orton is easier to salvage than Wyatt if he loses heat, but have WWE ran into a brick wall with this feud?


Fuck orton hes almost as lazy as brock and he losses les then cena. Its time. For him to put some one over in a big way


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Russo basically wrote a five page essay about a dude he doesn't care about


Par the course for an old hack with nothing better to do besides bitch or cheat a co-worker out of their money


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Larcher said:


> @Linkmyboy72
> Brock averages few matches a year and they seem to get progressively worst each time. Brocks main purpose right now is being this unstoppable force that's waiting to be taken down, so a deserving star gets a mega push.
> 
> All this might warrant a future title reign for Lesnar, but I think there's a fair share of interesting stuff going on in WWE currently that far surpasses Brocks contributions.



Wouldn't it be more accurate to say the last 3 matches haven't been that good considering the fact a large reason we got the Ambrose/Brock match was because of the fact that the Fastlane triple threat match was actually good.



Zen-aku said:


> Fuck orton hes almost as lazy as brock and he losses les then cena. Its time. For him to put some one over in a big way



He put over Roman 



[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah Bray needs the win far more than Orton does. Hopefully they give it to him but I just don't see it. Right now I see Bray being fed to Randy.



I said this yesterday I think but I honestly don't believe wins and losses matter for Wyatt anymore. As soon as Bray wins we'll forgive the losses, especially if they add something clearly different to the character to justify a kayfabe power increase. That said he should definitely beat Orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

damn they been promoting 2k for months and it still doesn't come out till October


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2016)

And ita still gonna have longer load times then an obsidian game


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

I feel like 2K17 will be a decent experience but I honestly have way more faith in them finally getting it right in 2K18. 

I wouldn't be surprised if these games weren't better than UFC 2 though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2016)

That kendrick and bryan moment might be my favorite moment


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wouldn't it be more accurate to say the last 3 matches haven't been that good considering the fact a large reason we got the Ambrose/Brock match was because of the fact that the Fastlane triple threat match was actually good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ya I that Bray's character is so good that he doesn't need wins left and right. I just feel he needs a big one soon and who else better than Orton to go over on?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

Anony said:


> Am I the only one missing Cody in E? I've always been a fun of the Rhodes family. Maybe Cody just wants some time to re-invent himself. I liked his match against Sabre too btw. I hope he gets some fun and has more freedom to be his own persona and re-create himself and come back to the E fresh.
> 
> I never understood why this guy never got a push to main event except when feuding against Orton. He has a great look, he's a damn good solid worker in the ring and has that rhodes mind. They could throw him any horrible gimmick and he would make it work.



You're not alone. I miss Cody a lot as well. However, I don't miss Stardust or the way they booked him, and as well, the guy was apparently pretty unhappy. I'd be glad to see him back if he could get something fulfilling out of it, but for now I don't mind that he's gone off bumming around in the indies.



Larcher said:


> A lot of people are saying Wyatt needs a PPV win soon. Agreed but considering summerslam Orton vs Wyatt is gonna end up detrimenting the loser one way or another. I mean I know Orton is easier to salvage than Wyatt if he loses heat, but have WWE ran into a brick wall with this feud?



They've run into a brick wall with a few of the feuds. It's what happens when you're finally trying to build a lot of people to be threatening at once after years of digging your own hole by... er... not doing that. The healthy thing to do though is to give it to the guy who needs it the most at the time, and the other one you can fix later. Or, y'know, do the finish in such a way where the loser at least looks decent. Unfortunately, not everyone's gonna look strong 100% of the time. I don't think we should expect them to.

Yeah, Bray should definitely take this, no question. Orton's built enough stock where he'd be fine, I think. He's Orton, the crowd will always love him.



SoulTaker said:


> I feel like 2K17 will be a decent experience but I honestly have way more faith in them finally getting it right in 2K18.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if these games weren't better than UFC 2 though.



This is roughly the time frame i made up in my head that they'd finally have a game on their hands. 2K15 was cleaning up after Yuke's, 2K16 was adding a bunch of their own shit and fixing the mistakes they made in 2K15 as a result of essentially building the game from the ground up, 2K17 is when it all should (ideally) come together.

Checked out some gameplay out of boredom the other night, and it looks decent so far. The strikes and slams look like they carry more impact, the transitional animations look smoother, they seem to have increased the set pieces, backstage brawling. The facial animations are still crap, but eh, what're ya gonna do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel ya I that Bray's character is so good that he doesn't need wins left and right. I just feel he needs a big one soon and who else better than Orton to go over on?



I completely agree with you. I guess what I'm saying is that he's going to win the title at a certain point.

I don't think he wins it this year because I think that the way the timeframe is lined up that we're due for Cena's 16th title reign, it just depends if they want to prop a PPV on the way to Mania or use it up on Mania. It's believable to me that Bray would be a guy to take it off Cena if that were the case. 

I think in a weird way what happened with Balor kind of helps Bray with Vince and the booking. Though as it were I guess Balor is Kane and Bray is Taker in terms of the book. Actually makes a ton of sense considering Kane's debut.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh and this is probably the craziest thing I've ever heard and I can't believe I didn't bring it up earlier.

'Randy [Orton] to me, might be the best wrestler I've been in the ring with, like as far as knowing exactly what to do when you're out there. I don't think I've ever been in the ring with anyone more skilled than Randy' - Daniel Bryan on Talking Smack

Wtf? I've heard Flair say that shit but still...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah. Randy's pretty good, but I had to literally rewind the video twice to make sure I heard Bryan correctly.

Funny you mention it, though. I'm reading a Reddit thread going on regarding that very quote, actually, and the common consensus is that he's just plain better live, cuz there's a lot of subtle shit he does that the camera doesn't pick up. I've only ever seen him live once, and he was in a tag match at the time, so I dunno how much weight that claim has, but I'm willing to believe at least some of it since there's gotta be _some_ reason he's suddenly able to get a dead crowd eating out of the palm of his hands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. Randy's pretty good, but I had to literally rewind the video twice to make sure I heard Bryan correctly.
> 
> Funny you mention it, though. I'm reading a Reddit thread going on regarding that very quote, actually, and the common consensus is that he's just plain better live, cuz there's a lot of subtle shit he does that the camera doesn't pick up. I've only ever seen him live once, and he was in a tag match at the time, so I dunno how much weight that claim has, but I'm willing to believe at least some of it since there's gotta be _some_ reason he's suddenly able to get a dead crowd eating out of the palm of his hands.



I was on squared circle too lol. Some nice reading for the vape.

The other quote was too painful to post. I didn't like the overkill he laid on it, all he had to say was Miz was right.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2016)

@SoulTaker Eh, I didn't mind it much myself. The only thing that _really_ bugged me about it was that they pretty visibly nipped any possibility of he and Miz encountering each other any more in the bud. I understand why they did it (best not to get his or the fans hopes up for in-ring action), but the way he worded it means that he doesn't even get to play the spiteful boss. They're just to stay out of each others' way indefinitely.

Hopefully that was just WWE tossing out a red-herring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Brain kendrick and Daniel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably Fourtune. It was TNA's version of the 4 Horseman.



>Named: "*Four*tune", 
>Included 5-6 guys. 

Oh TNA 



[S-A-F] said:


> Ah yes the classic table promos Trish would cut to get Bubba super thirsty.



She took a nice hard bump too.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2016)

Yep, that bubba bomb through the table. She took it like a champ.





Shirker said:


> This is roughly the time frame i made up in my head that they'd finally have a game on their hands. 2K15 was cleaning up after Yuke's, 2K16 was adding a bunch of their own shit and fixing the mistakes they made in 2K15 as a result of essentially building the game from the ground up, 2K17 is when it all should (ideally) come together.
> 
> Checked out some gameplay out of boredom the other night, and it looks decent so far. The strikes and slams look like they carry more impact, the transitional animations look smoother, they seem to have increased the set pieces, backstage brawling. The facial animations are still crap, but eh, what're ya gonna do.


Any idea what the match types for 2k17 are? They took out so many in 2k16 I hope that they would add some back in this game.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2016)

@SoulTaker

It was a bit tongue in cheek saying they got worst each time, but yeah it'd be more accurate to say brocks past 3 haven't been up to scratch.

I'm wondering, cause it's Brock do you reckon he'll demand his ground and pound on Orton to be his new finisher in matches altogether?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Any idea what the match types for 2k17 are? They took out so many in 2k16 I hope that they would add some back in this game.



I saw at least a ladder match.



Larcher said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> It was a bit tongue in cheek saying they got worst each time, but yeah it'd be more accurate to say brocks past 3 haven't been up to scratch.
> 
> I'm wondering, cause it's Brock do you reckon he'll demand his ground and pound on Orton to be his new finisher in matches altogether?



I guess on my part I always bring up the counterpoint just because the recency bias kind of gets to me with some of these things. Like everyone thought the Brock stuff was awesome, we were pissed about his booking from the Rollins match through Rumble because he was so over that we didn't want Taker wasting Brock's appearances.

I don't think so. The F5 is the move. I think the ground and pound is more of a signature spot and even then it's more of a burning hammer equivalent in a way isn't it? The few times he's done the glove spot it's usually been to really fuck someone up en route to an F5.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't believe they let KO be the longest reigning Universal Champion


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Can't believe they let KO be the longest reigning Universal Champion



He's got the greatest claim to best all-around performer in the entire company so it's not that shocking.

Edit: The ratings for Smackdown and Raw were higher than they've been in a while. Good fucking shit because both shows have honestly improved.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2016)

The Roman Empire wins again!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 1, 2016)

I think he deserves it.
He's been at the top kayfabe wise and has consistently good matches


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Any idea what the match types for 2k17 are? They took out so many in 2k16 I hope that they would add some back in this game.



I'unno. 

From the little I've looked up, the most info that was ever relinquished at one time was in this video
I also keep seeing a video thumbnail of some dude's first impression. I haven't watched it, but apparently career mode is missing at the moment.



Kenju said:


> Can't believe they let KO be the longest reigning Universal Champion







God Movement said:


> The Roman Empire wins again!



What a baby. 

Though I'll be honest, I'm actually starting to warm up to Roman again. They're currently doing everything right him, with the exception of him still being a face for some reason.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Can't believe they let KO be the longest reigning Universal Champion


Just proves that his reign is no joke


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The Roman Empire wins again!


Pigdisgusting! 


Ambrose is too high.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 1, 2016)

1. Reigns
2. Okada
3. Finn 
4. Styles
5. Lethal
6. Owens
7. Nakamura
8. Seth
9. Ambrose
10. Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Laying down sick what's TNA's best matches


----------



## Kenju (Sep 1, 2016)

ugh gross pic of Austin's elbow




[S-A-F] said:


> Pigdisgusting!
> 
> 
> Ambrose is too high.


Also equally gross post
This post is too high and should be buried where it belongs


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, that's a fucked up elbow. Austin and Rock have some impressive thresholds of pain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Don't hate on the guy


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2016)

What the hell happened to Austin's elbow?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> 1. Reigns
> 2. Okada
> 3. Finn
> 4. Styles
> ...



I think the list is really bad. I mean I get that workrate might not be that important to a list like this anymore, which is odd considering it usually does highlight good guys there, but let's talk about Naito.

How the fuck isn't Naito here? It's for the year right? So how is New Japan's highest merchandise seller and a dude who had a 5 star match in this grading period not up there oh wait it's because this shit takes into account actual wins and losses. Like how the fuck can you be an insider magazine and literally use the metric that is directly predicated on the fucking work>

We all know AJ Styles was the top wrestler from the bell to bell on the merits of basically being in the same place on the card in the world's two biggest wrestling promotions and beating Cena at WWE's second biggest event. Going by their shitty way of doing things I guess he's the front runner for next year if you start with him beating Cena and however long his reign with lineal WWE championship is. 



Kenju said:


> ugh gross pic of Austin's elbow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After he fixes his elbow he should fix his podcast.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Laying down sick what's TNA's best matches


Jeff Hardy vs Sting


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The Roman Empire wins again!


What no broken matt


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

My personal top five for best of the year is

AJ
Dean
Owens
Roman
Jericho 

Runner ups are naka and Finn.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 1, 2016)

pretty sure the list is mostly for kayfabe


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> pretty sure the list is mostly for kayfabe


It is


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2016)

Reigns being #1 in a Kayfabe list is still a bit odd to me.
Hasn't he been doing nothing but losing big matches for the past few months? I could see him being #4 or something. What's the time frame for the list?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

Just to tell you how retarded PWI is, they've never considered the IWGP title a world title. The TNA title was considered a world title for longer in their eyes than the IWGP title. 

So why is Okada up there? Like I would have him in my list but my criteria would actually make sense. 

I went on a tirade with how fucking tone deaf Tanahashi was but Tanahashi is a living legend. Like that dude isn't considered a world champion by PWI but fucking Ken Kennedy is


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Reigns being #1 in a Kayfabe list is still a bit odd to me.
> Hasn't he been doing nothing but losing big matches for the past few months? I could see him being #4 or something. What's the time frame for the list?




Didn't reigns win the title 3 times this year and headlined mania? He also has two Moty candidate matches.

He's only lost clean three times this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Naka posted a new pic on the gram and Sasha sending hearts all over that shit.

Why did she get married when she clearly wants to fuck naka


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2016)

Sasha gonna end up NTRing Makabe. smh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't reigns win the title 3 times this year and headlined mania? He also has two Moty candidate matches.
> 
> He's only lost clean three times this year.



And HHH won the title once, won the Royal Rumble, and headlined Mania as well. He beat a guy whose finisher has only been kicked out of by two people. Roman lost the title to fucking Sheamus.

The AJ matches aren't really match of the year candidates. Even in WWEland most people have the Cena series above his, throw in the fact that the Battleground match between Zayn/Owens is considered the front runner for best WWE match of the year and yea are the other ones candidates? If we're talking major promotions I think they're more like top 15-25 matches.

Every match in the G1 Semi-finals and finals was better than the AJ/Reigns match. Ospreay/Ricochet was better. 

Regardless it's not simply based off of kayfabe, the other stuff matters but wins and losses are obviously weighted way too highly.

If you really think in terms of all around everything with the results, fan reaction, critical response, and any measure of perception that Roman Reigns had the best year of any wrestler in 2015 you're crazy.

This is PWI getting exactly what they want and that's people talking about their list. 

Because again that piece of shit rag recognized the TNA belt as a title before it did the IWGP championship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

You just sound angry they recognized the TNA title first


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

Lists like this never matter though. Most wrestling shit is subjective.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just to tell you how retarded PWI is, they've never considered the IWGP title a world title. The TNA title was considered a world title for longer in their eyes than the IWGP title.
> 
> So why is Okada up there? Like I would have him in my list but my criteria would actually make sense.
> 
> I went on a tirade with how fucking tone deaf Tanahashi was but Tanahashi is a living legend. Like that dude isn't considered a world champion by PWI but fucking Ken Kennedy is


Wait do you not like Mr. Kennedy? I can understand if it's cause of his in ring botches, but his mic skills are top notch iirc.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You just sound angry they recognized the TNA title first



The IWGP championship is the second most prestigious championship in the wrestling world. That's not really up for debate, it's got a long history, a good line of champions, and modern day relevance. The TNA title was most definitely a world title at one point, hell if you want to make the case it was more relevant then the IWGP title because TNA was rising when NJPW was declining that's fair. But to never recognize a belt that's been around since the 80s when even Vince will is crazy.

Do you really want to try to say that Tanahashi, Okada, and Nakamura have never been world champions?



WhatADrag said:


> Lists like this never matter though. Most wrestling shit is subjective.



The PWI list has clout because it's so old, lacks credibility because getting worked is a component of it.

There's nothing really subjective here. For anyone to think Roman Reigns had the best year of any wrestler you're out of your mind or trolling. Like not even talking work rate and mic work, just in terms of people liking your shit and purely from a popularity standpoint, the lack of credibility in that is fucking huge.



Larcher said:


> Wait do you not like Mr. Kennedy? I can understand if it's cause of his in ring botches, but his mic skills are top notch iirc.



You know I actually don't mind Mr. Kennedy but he's not Tanahashi. Tanahashi's shoulder could snap off and he'd still work better than Kennedy while in agonizing pain. Like the legacies are so night and day.

Once he got to TNA his mic skills turned to shit. Like it became that situation where now that he was unfiltered he didn't have to be as creative, or rather he didn't use his new freedom to get better at promos he used it to just curse dudes out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The IWGP championship is the second most prestigious championship in the wrestling world. That's not really up for debate, it's got a long history, a good line of champions, and modern day relevance. The TNA title was most definitely a world title at one point, hell if you want to make the case it was more relevant then the IWGP title because TNA was rising when NJPW was declining that's fair. But to never recognize a belt that's been around since the 80s when even Vince will is crazy.
> 
> Do you really want to try to say that Tanahashi, Okada, and Nakamura have never been world champions?
> 
> ...



But the whole point is we believe the list is kayfabe wise and if we are basing it solely off that he had the best year.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm mainly into Kennedy for his wwe run, regarding TNA I agree it was very much like that for me whenever I tried getting into the show in general. Maybe I haven't watched nearly enough to judge, but even with the freedom a lot of it felt so directionless and uninspired.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman maineventing a mania dose make him a contender.

Not number one mind you but i get the reasoning


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But the whole point is we believe the list is kayfabe wise and if we are basing it solely off that he had the best year.



But he didn't lol. Dude he lost clean to dudes on that list and to Sheamus. It's not completely kayfabe which is again the point. The quality of opponent matters as do ring work and popularity. And on a list with Okada you can't even make the kayfabe claim since he's lost like 5 matches all year. Jay Lethal had lost like 2-3 singles matches in a year plus.

He should absolutely be on the list and he should probably be top 5 but they put him at 1 for people to talk about their dying ass magazine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But he didn't lol. Dude he lost clean to dudes on that list and to Sheamus. It's not completely kayfabe which is again the point. The quality of opponent matters as do ring work and popularity. And on a list with Okada you can't even make the kayfabe claim since he's lost like 5 matches all year. Jay Lethal had lost like 2-3 singles matches in a year plus.
> 
> He should absolutely be on the list and he should probably be top 5 but they put him at 1 for people to talk about their dying ass magazine.



You're making it seem like reigns has lost a shit ton compared to jay lethal and that other dude. When roman has only lost to five opponents in his career. 

recently over the year he lost to sheamus, who had resuv and Del Rio interfering so it wasn't clean. Which was in 2015 by the way.

He lost the rumble.

He lost to Seth.

The triple threat match.

Finn.

And last week where hhh interfered.

If you count sheamus thats 6 L's. But in that same time he won the wwe title 3 times.

I feel like it its not that big of a shocker that he could be number 1.

And I'm not saying I would be mad if someone else was number 1.


The way you keep posting about pwi it seems personal with the TNA title and this is just a move to get people talking.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2016)

D


WhatADrag said:


> You're making it seem like reigns has lost a shit ton compared to jay lethal and that other dude. When roman has only lost to five opponents in his career.
> 
> recently over the year he lost to sheamus, who had resuv and Del Rio interfering so it wasn't clean. Which was in 2015 by the way.
> 
> ...


I agree with drag

Roman has a claim 

Also this is pwi take it with a grain of salt


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You're making it seem like reigns has lost a shit ton compared to jay lethal and that other dude. When roman has only lost to five opponents in his career.
> 
> recently over the year he lost to sheamus, who had resuv and Del Rio interfering so it wasn't clean. Which was in 2015 by the way.
> 
> ...



Jay Lethal was a world champion for over a year with nearly a 2 year reign. Okada has had a stranglehold on his promotions title, there's only been 70 some odd days out of this year he hasn't been the champion. The amount of time he wasn't champion is comparable to the amount of time Roman has been champion.

And you don't know how much of 2015 is included anyway.

Again the list isn't only based off of kayfabe its that wins and losses are components. It's not purely a kayfabe list.

I used the TNA title, or specifically the difference in the quality of their title holders versus New Japan's to highlight a lack of credibility of a print magazine. These aren't hard to figure out.

And personal? Dude that makes no sense. I was literally the only one in here saying that if Dean was in Roman's spot that people would turn on him too. I defend Roman quite a lot. I don't really shit on TNA either. So where is my personal bias showing up, hell I think someone else whose a personal favorite of mine is too high on the list. Maybe look up the other dudes on here and the actual criterion for the list.



Zen-aku said:


> D
> 
> I agree with drag
> 
> ...



He really doesn't. I'm not saying he shouldn't place highly but you think he had a better year than 3 dudes he's ranked ahead of because he main evented Mania? Like I'm not saying it shouldn't count but you don't think that's an overvaluation? Was Big Show automatically in the top 10 for the 2001 list because he main evented Mania 2000.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Jay Lethal was a world champion for over a year with nearly a 2 year reign. Okada has had a stranglehold on his promotions title, there's only been 70 some odd days out of this year he hasn't been the champion. The amount of time he wasn't champion is comparable to the amount of time Roman has been champion.
> 
> And you don't know how much of 2015 is included anyway.
> 
> ...


He not only main evented mania but he won agaibt the biggest heel in wrestling history after months of build up and then had 2 very strong matches against the undisputed best wrestler in the year

Yeas hes had his downs but his ups have been massive that i a guy who hates reigns have to concide it makes sense to give ot to him


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 1, 2016)

I consider the IWGP title more prestigious than the WWE atm to be honest. Although, if I had one criticism of it, Tanahashi and Okada lost the title too often compared to their predecessors...and I am still of the mindset a person should not win a title more than 6 times, 7 pushing that limit, such as with Tanahashi himself. Although I wager they have one more run with the title in store for Tanahashi...I wish Naito had it longer, it was disappointing to learn he lost it so soon!

At this current moment, I'd say the workers themselves in the WWE add to the title's prestige. Kevin is a great choice for Universal champ, and Ambrose is a solid guy but AJ would be better to hold the flagship title.

Oh, as for RoH. I do expect Lethal to have another run if he stays with them. I would not be surprised if Briscoe broke another record and become a 3x RoH World Champion.

TNA...I want to see the belt on Matt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> He not only main evented mania but he won agaibt the biggest heel in wrestling history after months of build up and then had 2 very strong matches against the undisputed best wrestler in the year
> 
> Yeas hes had his downs but his ups have been massive that i a guy who hates reigns have to concide it makes sense to give ot to him



September 5 2015 - September 1 2016

118 Days for Reigns
HHH 70
293 for Okada
Balor like 230 days
Like 350 days for Jay Lethal

I understand that you're saying he's in the neighborhood and a justifiable number 1 but I'm saying that he's in the neighborhood of the top 5, not number 1. Work rate does matter on the list too. Jay Lethal is considered a dope wrestler despite the convoluted ass finisher and Okada has like 3-4 5 star matches in that span. Your position on the card matters as well, but clearly these are the top guys. I'm throwing HHH up there because his Rumble win is historic, the WM mainevent total is historic, and the championship reign is historic. I get it Reigns beat him.

But then you have Balor whose up there on that list who beat Reigns clean as a bed sheet, was positioned as the top guy of his promotion, and subsequently got called up to the WWE and won the title faster then anyone not named Kane(The Undertaker). If you want to be hyper technical you can say Balor is a more skilled worker but his matches generally score around the same amount as Roman while working with a similar class of worker.  I guess what it all boils to is it's a bullshit ranking every single way you break it down unless you want to say that maineventing that Mania makes you number 1 no matter what then it's just a main roster WWE list. That's not an in the neighborhood ranking then.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I consider the IWGP title more prestigious than the WWE atm to be honest. Although, if I had one criticism of it, Tanahashi and Okada lost the title too often compared to their predecessors...and I am still of the mindset a person should not win a title more than 6 times, 7 pushing that limit, such as with Tanahashi himself. Although I wager they have one more run with the title in store for Tanahashi...I wish Naito had it longer, it was disappointing to learn he lost it so soon!
> 
> At this current moment, I'd say the workers themselves in the WWE add to the title's prestige. Kevin is a great choice for Universal champ, and Ambrose is a solid guy but AJ would be better to hold the flagship title.
> 
> ...



I'd have to agree with you. I think for the most part the IWGP title has ended up holding the edge due to the nature of these guys reigns. When you think about how the modern IWGP title is defended less frequently but with these crazy high quality 4 star matches time in and time out then look at the part-time reigns of Rock and Lesnar over that timespan. Like the Okada and Tanahashi runs overlap there and just with that series alone. But what I would argue is that the star power of Rock and Lesnar counts for something when they immediately win the title. If you take it moment to moment I think the WWE title can be seen in a more positive light but in the aggregate the IWGP dusts it over the past 5 years.

I think Naito has to get another run, he's too good of a merch mover. I was honestly thinking that he'd get the Tanahashi feud next. I'm sure Tanahashi gets one more run as the Ace's last stand or some shit like that, I'm sure him and Okada have like 5 more matches too. I'm curious if they'll pull the trigger on Omega though.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's up with Russo and cornette hating guys like KO and sami?
> 
> They go from discussing wwe 247 to IDC about it when Owens wins.



@Shirker Yeah I agree. Russo's rant lacked any logic after the first paragraph. And I think having Cass as the second to last person wouldn't have made sense. The point was to dip him with main eventers but not to push him over.



Larcher said:


> A lot of people are saying Wyatt needs a PPV win soon. Agreed but considering summerslam Orton vs Wyatt is gonna end up detrimenting the loser one way or another. I mean I know Orton is easier to salvage than Wyatt if he loses heat, but have WWE ran into a brick wall with this feud?



Wyatt might be screwed honestly. Between the Ziggler push and what seems like it's going to be a decent run by Ambrose...I don't really see room for him to look like the guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> @Shirker Yeah I agree. Russo's rant lacked any logic after the first paragraph. And I think having Cass as the second to last person wouldn't have made sense. The point was to dip him with main eventers but not to push him over.
> 
> 
> 
> Wyatt might be screwed honestly. Between the Ziggler push and what seems like it's going to be a decent run by Ambrose...I don't really see room for him to look like the guy.


Zigglers gonna flounder and they will lose intrest like they always dk with him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2016)

Story out that Del Rio was originally a big Vince McMahon guy. To expect him to get over like Mysterio thought is not fair though. Mysterio had a flashy move set and marketable attire.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2016)

Feel bad for cody <__>.



Reigns also trending on facebook. there's an article out saying they planned to have him main event all major ppv's up until the next wrestlemania. Can you imagine that waht the fuck lol.

I think they need to find a way to push multiple people as opposed to sticking to one corporate savior. But I'm not the one who pulls in the money lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2016)

I keep hearing cm punk stopped being friends with colt because he was at raw.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 2, 2016)

Im gonna start believing theyre fucking the Japan guys at some point


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I keep hearing cm punk stopped being friends with colt because he was at raw.



That makes no sense considering he's still friends with Kofi.

So yeah...there's a lot more to it. This is why I don't trust mere word of mouth. Apparently it's tied to the fact that Colt did something to threaten Punk's case in the defamation lawsuit. Shouldn't leave out critical details like that you know...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2016)

Colt didn't sellout he bought in. 



Kenju said:


> Im gonna start believing theyre fucking the Japan guys at some point


Basically Sasha will spread em for a decent asian guy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Basically Sasha will spread em for a decent asian guy.



Well... I mean, she *is* a huge fucking weeb so, I honestly wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2016)

She is a huge weirdo. Creepy almost.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Well... I mean, she *is* a huge fucking weeb so, I honestly wouldn't put it past her.


Poor Makabe better watch out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Bryan Danielson said:
			
		

> “If you were to ask me [if I were to have another match], nine days out of 10, I’d say absolutely. I keep trying to convince people that I’m okay to wrestle, and that’s the hard part. I’m trying to convince _myself_that I can wrestle. It’s really hard because the concussion issue is very subjective. That’s the part a lot of people don’t understand. I was cleared by a lot of concussion specialists. There was one test that kind of flagged me, but the more I learned about that test, the more I learned that, hey, maybe that shouldn’t have stopped me… There’s a lot more than meets the eye to this situation. I feel great, and I feel like every day that I can wrestle. I’m doing jiu jitsu and kickboxing and stuff — I’m 100 percent.”






There's video. Crazy interview. Miz apparently improvised what he said, and maybe he really pressed the wrong button. When you're not a performer for them they stop the clock on your contract. Bryan's contract isn't tolled, he's a performer. What if he really does go to NJPW in a year?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's video. Crazy interview. Miz apparently improvised what he said, and maybe he really pressed the wrong button. When you're not a performer for them they stop the clock on your contract. Bryan's contract isn't tolled, he's a performer. What if he really does go to NJPW in a year?



That quote (and overall interview) falls pretty in line with stuff that I'd already heard in a couple other sources, so hey now it's pretty confirmed for me. Interesting.

Also, yeah, I read about the thing on the Miz's part yesterday. "Very little of it" was scripted according to Bryan. And if that's the case... well, I'm still on Bryan's side of the argument 100% tbh, but at least now I can see and accept the ambiguity of it. Either way, I hope this research that Bryan did on the test isn't just a case of confirmation bias.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That makes no sense considering he's still friends with Kofi.
> 
> So yeah...there's a lot more to it. This is why I don't trust mere word of mouth. Apparently it's tied to the fact that Colt did something to threaten Punk's case in the defamation lawsuit. Shouldn't leave out critical details like that you know...



True but its because he was backstage at raw.

Punk still bogus for calling it quits with a long time life long friend tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's video. Crazy interview. Miz apparently improvised what he said, and maybe he really pressed the wrong button. When you're not a performer for them they stop the clock on your contract. Bryan's contract isn't tolled, he's a performer. What if he really does go to NJPW in a year?


I'm lost. How can he go to NJPW in a year when his contract is until 2018? Ask for a release?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm lost. How can he go to NJPW in a year when his contract is until 2018? Ask for a release?



Ok, longer than a year but not by much because it's already September. Dude is still basically putting himself in a position to go wrestle somewhere else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm dressed so trash today at school I'm mad disappointed


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok, longer than a year but not by much because it's already September. Dude is still basically putting himself in a position to go wrestle somewhere else.


I'm a be happy for him but sad and selfish at the same time I want him in a wwe ring


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> True but its because he was backstage at raw.
> 
> Punk still bogus for calling it quits with a long time life long friend tho.



Maybe it is, but dismissing critical details only spreads misinformation


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

In pretty unsurprising news Miles Saint Laurent went on Kevin Sullivan's show and was saying his sources were telling him that Mark Carrano was basically trying to break up Paige and Del Rio, going so far as to try to actually tell Paige she'd get fired.

I believe it from the standpoint that they seemed to really get malicious with Paige. Splitting them up, suspending her on her birthday, which while it could be coincidental really could have been put off by a day to not get the bad PR. You can clearly see the fire the smoke is coming from on this one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> True but its because he was backstage at raw.
> 
> Punk still bogus for calling it quits with a long time life long friend tho.


I dunno, I'd be kinda weary of a friend who's also being sued to show up at said company suing us.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Maybe it is, but dismissing critical details only spreads misinformation


My fault.



[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno, I'd be kinda weary of a friend who's also being sued to show up at said company suing us.



I don't know the entire situation. Isn't it the doctor just sueing or is Vince as well?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

Takeover, survivor series, and raw in Canada


----------



## Kenju (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm thinking AJ wins the title at Backlash then gets a 6 month reign. That timeline would make it so Cena would come back to get his arm band and get his 16th title win at Mania.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Takeover, survivor series, and raw in Canada


Poor roman...

Also i look forward to the obligitory bret hart apperance


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm thinking AJ wins the title at Backlash then gets a 6 month reign. That timeline would make it so Cena would come back to get his arm band and get his 16th title win at Mania.


 current rumors say bray vs aj at mania


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> In pretty unsurprising news Miles Saint Laurent went on Kevin Sullivan's show and was saying his sources were telling him that Mark Carrano was basically trying to break up Paige and Del Rio, going so far as to try to actually tell Paige she'd get fired.
> 
> I believe it from the standpoint that they seemed to really get malicious with Paige. Splitting them up, suspending her on her birthday, which while it could be coincidental really could have been put off by a day to not get the bad PR. You can clearly see the fire the smoke is coming from on this one.


This is some carny shit. Didn't they try to break up Rusev and Lana too?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 2, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 2, 2016)

crazy the amount of interest that jumped for AJ when he joined WWE compared to when he was outside of it
(google trends)


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2016)

That's what happens when you bet on yourself and win big. i seriously challenge everyone to follow styles' story in the business and try not to be impressed with how he improved his stock and worth as a performer


----------



## Larcher (Sep 2, 2016)

So like when AJ hopefully wins the title, how long do you all think he'll hold it for? And what feuds/defenses are a head of him most likely?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is some carny shit. Didn't they try to break up Rusev and Lana too?



Yeah that's the rumor but part of their heat was also because they blew up that angle and they had attitude issues. Though the company never went as far with them as they did with Paige and Del Rio. The different brands thing was clearly to send a message. They separated Cass/Carmella but that actually seemed to be developmentally driven. Smackdown could have used Paige, maybe unlocked what she lost.



Larcher said:


> So like when AJ hopefully wins the title, how long do you all think he'll hold it for? And what feuds/defenses are a head of him most likely?



Wins September 11. 

Cena's out the rest of the year. Royal Rumble is January 22nd. Either Cena or Roman wins.

AJ loses April 2nd. So about 7 months but because it's WWE he probably trades it with someone like Punk/Del Rio.

I think an NXT call up from Nakamura/Joe gets thrown his way. I wouldn't be surprised if Ziggler gets a shot at him. Zen said the rumor was Wyatt for Mania but I don't really see the path. Especially with how they're using the Cena band to get heat and the "Face That Runs the Place" stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey guys im co sidering going to raw wheres the best place to buy tickets


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

If I booked it.

If have Owens and styles champions until mania.

I'd have styles turn face.


Have Finn come back at rumble to win to face Owens at mania.

I'm fine with AJ vs bray at mania.

Owens could face guys like Rollins, reigns, Cesaro, Jericho, and sami the next few months.

AJ might be a little bit more difficult because to keep his reign interesting you might have to call up nxt guys to lose


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 2, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Hey guys im co sidering going to raw wheres the best place to buy tickets



Seatgeek is sponsoring like every wrestling/sports podcast ever made.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wins September 11.
> 
> Cena's out the rest of the year. Royal Rumble is January 22nd. Either Cena or Roman wins.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I just hope things don't get stale with Smackdown after a while. Things are fine now and will continue to for some time to come, but I agree that they need to call up some NXT talent sooner or later.

I'm still curious if Smackdown will eventually get the same time span as Raw, if the ratings go up significantly enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seatgeek is sponsoring like every wrestling/sports podcast ever made.


Perfect thank you


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Perfect thank you


Hope you have fun if you go.
I've never been to raw or smackdown.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2016)

My brother went to a Royal Rumble I believe some years ago or was it Wrestlemania ...? It was one of the two in Atlanta.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hope you have fun if you go.
> I've never been to raw or smackdown.


Its finaly a show worth seeing again


----------



## Larcher (Sep 2, 2016)

WWE have dragged on his super baby face gimmick for so long, it feels like the only thing he can be now. Is there any real mentally challenging dilema that would lead to a convincing heel turn for his character?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah SeatGeek is good, its how i got my RAW tickets a month or so ago


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 2, 2016)

I think it's ridiculous and only telling that Vince is going senile that he let Drew go, but still has Slater and Mihal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

Larcher said:


> WWE have dragged on his super baby face gimmick for so long, it feels like the only thing he can be now. Is there any real mentally challenging dilema that would lead to a convincing heel turn for his character?


Have him cheat to break flairs record and then cut a promo how he has won every accolade and made all the money so he dosent have to pretend any more


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 2, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's ridiculous and only telling that Vince is going senile that he let Drew go, but still has Slater and Mihal.


I loved drew befor it was cool but come on they tried pushing him and the crowd couldnt of cared less and the iwc prematurely decided he was boring and overated  like they did sheamus because it became known managment liked him


This notion drew was some red hot talent that the wwe didnt see any thing in is revisonist history


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

Matt hardy just killing iy


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2016)

If Eddie n Chris were still alive you think they'd wrestler since the new draft


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's ridiculous and only telling that Vince is going senile that he let Drew go, but still has Slater and Mihal.



To be absolutely fair, I heard once that they keep Slater around because apparently he's extremely safe (constantly the go-to guy to work with celebrities and old busted HoFs) and pretty much everyone in the back likes him. And Jinder's back because... he was one of the only dudes to return WWE's phonecalls. 

But yeah, I really wanted to like Drew, but things never really went anywhere with him.



Zen-aku said:


> I loved drew befor it was cool but come on they tried pushing him and the crowd couldnt of cared less and the iwc prematurely decided he was boring and overated  like they did sheamus because it became known managment liked him
> 
> 
> This notion drew was some red hot talent that the wwe didnt see any thing in is revisonist history



At the same time, you said yourself that his reception was due to the preconcieved notion that he was shit.

Dude could've been something if they'd tried a little bit. I've heard from pretty much everyone with a voice that he was one of Vince's favorites, but you honestly could've fooled me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> To be absolutely fair, I heard once that they keep Slater around because apparently he's extremely safe (constantly the go-to guy to work with celebrities and old busted HoFs) and pretty much everyone in the back likes him. And Jinder's back because... he was one of the only dudes to return WWE's phonecalls.
> 
> But yeah, I really wanted to like Drew, but things never really went anywhere with him.
> 
> ...



I recall, at least the rumor goes, that it was  domestic abuse case that had Vince sour on him. Apparently his girlfriend was beating on him and he didn't fight back or something? If so, that is absolutely retarded and more indicative of Vince's deteriorating state of mind.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 3, 2016)

To be fair if you allow your girlfriend to beat you up, you are a bitch.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think it's ridiculous and only telling that Vince is going senile that he let Drew go, but still has Slater and Mihal.


Prolly because Drew is a snoozefest compared to my boy Slater.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I recall, at least the rumor goes, that it was  domestic abuse case that had Vince sour on him. Apparently his girlfriend was beating on him and he didn't fight back or something? If so, that is absolutely retarded and more indicative of Vince's deteriorating state of mind.



Oh, yeah, now I remember. I totally forgot about that. 
But yeah, if rumor is correct, that's not what caused it, but it certainly didn't help. And yes, it's retarded, but eh what're you gonna do? This business values its machismo, so whatever. Hey, maybe if Drew had beaten his girlfriend, he'd at the very least be in the round table with Renee, Graves and Booker. 

Fair trade if you ask me.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know how much of Vince's mind has deteriorating, he has always valued the perceived notion of a wrestlers toughness, IIRC Vince before he owned the company used to get into a lot of fights with dudes in the military just for sport. There is a rumor  that Booker T got his entire run as King Booker because of his fight with Batista, which impressed the fuck out of Vince. 

Vince is getting crazier, but letting someone go because they fell out of favor due to not appealing to Vinces sense of "toughness" doesn't seem all to out of the ordinary.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2016)

Well, tbf, no one said it was out of the ordinary, just stupid.
There's a lot of stupid stuff in media that's pretty standard fare, but if doesn't stop it from being. Y'know?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh I never said it wasn't stupid, just don't know how much of it is due to Vince's deteriorating state of mind. Luckily we have the nose to guide us into the future.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Lmao ahahhahaha 

You guys questioning Vinces mindset because he let drew go lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lmao ahahhahaha
> 
> You guys questioning Vinces mindset because he let drew go lmao.


No they're questioning his mindset on jobbing a guy out because he didn't beat his woman up or 'put her in her place'.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2016)

Who doesnt want to have a piece of Paige 

Del Rio could be banging her on a daily basis. 6hrs a day


----------



## Larcher (Sep 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I recall, at least the rumor goes, that it was  domestic abuse case that had Vince sour on him. Apparently his girlfriend was beating on him and he didn't fight back or something? If so, that is absolutely retarded and more indicative of Vince's deteriorating state of mind.


I could just imagine Vinces conversation with Heath regarding the matter "I'm not asking you to do a Benoit on the bitch, but at least smack her up a little"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lmao ahahhahaha
> 
> You guys questioning Vinces mindset because he let drew go lmao.



Welcome to life, where when someone does weird shit, it's questioned. For example, not using apostrophes.
Though to your credit, to my knowledge the Drew thing is still just a rumor anyway.
So I guess we'll just go back to the boring old _other_ 35,207 things to criticize him about.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2016)

“We go up to the Gorilla Position, and Mark Carano would say, I’m going to go tell Vince and remind him that you were Festus. I would say, don’t tell Vince, I need this run right now.”


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2016)

“I don’t know if we’re even allowed to say the word, but my wife didn’t even know that I was Festus when I married her, which is real.”

 .


----------



## Larcher (Sep 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet but damn.



Matt Hardy more like Matt Adams.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Welcome to life, where when someone does weird shit, it's questioned. For example, not using apostrophes.
> Though to your credit, to my knowledge the Drew thing is still just a rumor anyway.
> So I guess we'll just go back to the boring old _other_ 35,207 things to criticize him about.




Even before this all happened I don't remember him doing much or being interesting nor did I care about him.

So its funny to call Vince senile over having heath and jinder on the roster.
When 1. Heaths amazing. 2. Isn't drew signed to impact still??

So its like how do you know Vince wouldn't offer drew a contract if he was a free agent?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> No they're questioning his mindset on jobbing a guy out because he didn't beat his woman up or 'put her in her place'.


Drew was jobbing long befor that, i think that was just the nail in the coffin


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Even before this all happened I don't remember him doing much or being interesting nor did I care about him.
> 
> So its funny to call Vince senile over having heath and jinder on the roster.
> When 1. Heaths amazing. 2. Isn't drew signed to impact still??
> ...



The fact that he let him go is the point when he was definitely the most talented of the three. Putting him in 3MB in the first place was retarded as fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2016)

Funny that Vince is harsh on some guys with getting over, reacting almost spontaneously, but is very patient with others, like Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Funny that Vince is harsh on some guys with getting over, reacting almost spontaneously, but is very patient with others, like Roman.


I remember he gave up on Tensai pretty fast.



Seto Kaiba said:


> The fact that he let him go is the point when he was definitely the most talented of the three. Putting him in 3MB in the first place was retarded as fuck.


3MB kinda saved him tho even tho he was overshadowed by Slater. Problem is Drew maybe talented in the ring but had zero character and couldn't really connect with the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

also


*Spoiler*: __ 









lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

I may be the only one on this opinion. But I'm nervous for all the jap wrestlers in NXT who eventually make the main card. All that broken english is hard on the ear. And all the extra exposures with Raw and Smackdown being live, and a shit ton more ppvs than there are Takeovers. There's no way they can avoid the microphone.

I'm just waiting on the eventual WHATS.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I may be the only one on this opinion. But I'm nervous for all the jap wrestlers in NXT who eventually make the main card. All that broken english is hard on the ear. And all the extra exposures with Raw and Smackdown being live, and a shit ton more ppvs than there are Takeovers. There's no way they can avoid the microphone.
> 
> I'm just waiting on the eventual WHATS.


KENTA is the only real guy to worry about

Auska and shinsuke have enough natural charisma that they will get over with out saying a word and so far shinsuke has played his broken english into a stregnth honestly meanwhile auska is helped by the fact women dont talk that much in general


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> KENTA is the only real guy to worry about
> 
> Auska and shinsuke have enough natural charisma that they will get over with out saying a word and so far shinsuke has played his broken english into a stregnth honestly meanwhile auska is helped by the fact women dont talk that much in general


Women get more mic time now than they ever on the main roster.

But yeah you're right about Shinsuke that charisma  he has plus he plays the broken english in his field.
But yet its still sort of hard on the ear. And just imagine that weekly live.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2016)

Managers are a lost art for the most part these days. If someone is fantastic in the ring, and he gets over for ring skills, give him a manager that is good on the mic to compliment him, or at least is a competent talker.

Also, stop with the scripted promos shit. That is stifling growth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Damn the last five star match big Dave gave wwe was in 2011 at MITB with the cena vs punk match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

oh shit rey mysterio has a five star match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Funny that Vince is harsh on some guys with getting over, reacting almost spontaneously, but is very patient with others, like Roman.



Heck, for Drew you can't even use the "MASTADON DAMMIT!" meme as an excuse either. Pretty tall, built and handsome enough. He's pretty much molded to be Vince bait.

I guess it was his voice.



WhatADrag said:


> I may be the only one on this opinion. But I'm nervous for all the jap wrestlers in NXT who eventually make the main card. All that broken english is hard on the ear. And all the extra exposures with Raw and Smackdown being live, and a shit ton more ppvs than there are Takeovers. There's no way they can avoid the microphone.
> 
> I'm just waiting on the eventual WHATS.



Nah, it's a reasonable fear to have. I was just thinking about it the other day, actually.

I feel like Asuka will be perfectly fine. Her gimmick is that she's a cute sexy murderer, so I never get the vibe that she _needs_ to talk much. Her body language and charisma in the ring can make it so she can get by without saying a word, I think.

Naka I'm a little worried about. Like Zen said, he's got charisma for days, but what with being the Japanese John Cena, you're right in that I don't think he can avoid mic time. Not only am I worried that Vince would get all "what's all this chink speak" in the back, but also, live WWE crowds are MUCH less forgiving of that kinda thing than the guys at NXT. I don't feel like a manager could work well with him either... or maybe one _could_, but they'd have to be *really* careful to choose someone that doesn't clash too hard with him. If it were up to me, I stick him with 4 or 5 catch phrases that are easy for the crowd to repeat, and work from there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Women get more mic time now than they ever on the main roster.
> 
> But yeah you're right about Shinsuke that charisma  he has plus he plays the broken english in his field.
> But yet its still sort of hard on the ear. And just imagine that weekly live.


Charlote and who ever shes feuding with are realy the only ones who get serious mic time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Heck, for Drew you can't even use the "MASTADON DAMMIT!" meme as an excuse either. Pretty tall, built and handsome enough.
> 
> I guess it was his voice.
> 
> ...


WWE should hire truth martini and team him up with naka


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Heck, for Drew you can't even use the "MASTADON DAMMIT!" meme as an excuse either. Pretty tall, built and handsome enough. He's pretty much molded to be Vince bait.
> 
> I guess it was his voice.
> 
> ...



I can see it now if naka is opening the show with a 20 min promo

WHAT
CM PUNK
WE WANT TAJIRI


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

I think Nakamura will be fine with the casual wwe crowd it seems some of them keep up with NXT so he shouldn't have too much trouble carrying over.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember he gave up on Tensai pretty fast.



The "Albert" chants at his debut probably ruined it .


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2016)

lol WWE on his back now. holy shit lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Paul London hatered for hhh


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Paul London hatered for hhh


on the one hand hes being a bitch

On the other fuck HHH so i dunno.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> on the one hand hes being a bitch
> 
> On the other fuck HHH so i dunno.....




I'm a hhh guy.

But I can understand if someone doesnt like him.

But he just sounds salty and a hater.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a hhh guy.
> 
> But I can understand if someone doesnt like him.
> 
> But he just sounds salty and a hater.


And hunter did do paul dirty

But claiming the wwe is doing cwc to counteract lucha underground is bullshit

Shitting on heavyweight wrestlers is bullshit

Saying hhh is onky brining in indie guys to make himself look beter is bullshit


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

Didn't London get fired for laughing during a segment or some shit? or at least jobbed out for it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Joe Rogan and his podcast. His fight companion podcast is on right now and he has my boy Brendan schaub is on. I seriously hate when they talk about WWE whenever they bring Punk up. They basically say he has no chance but they respect what hes doing and admit he has guts and that's fair. But when they talk about wwe and wrestling in general its fucking annoying because as a wrestling fan its clearly they have no idea what they are talking about. I swear every time they bring up Lashely they always say hes about to have a fight in pride on the way when this dude is clearly wrestling in impact right now. They were talking about the brock and jericho incident calling Jericho an idiot. they kept repeating "what idiot doesn't know what's going on in the ring is scripted in 2016." They kept talking shit about jericho. They didn't even know jerichos name either they kept calling him an idiot. Schaubs always calling fans cheeto puff fingers couch fans. He doesn't understand how people like wrestling or even something simple like game of thrones but then he talks about his love for teen mom. 

shit gets mad annoying. They think CM Punk was some regular dude in the wrestling world. They really don't know how big he was to us.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> what idiot doesn't know what's going on in the ring is scripted in 2016



These Joe and Brendan characters sound like the exact types I tend to avoid/not encounter very much, but this criticism is fair, just not for the reason he thinks.

Jericho isn't idiotic for not knowing, the people who knew were idiotic for keeping the information a fucking secret. The ref straight up refused to tell Jericho what was going on presumably because he was afraid of getting in trouble. _Why would they do that?_
Although, the fight that ensued afterwards wasn't on Jericho. That was just a result of Brock getting annoyed after hearing that someone might've had something possibly resembling an opinion close to sort've not-good about one of his matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> These Joe and Brendan characters sound like the exact types I tend to avoid/not encounter very much.


They're cool dudes I just can't stand to listen to them whenever they talk about WWE after they bring up Punk.

Its just as a listener when I hear them discuss WWE as a topic sometimes its clear they know nothing of the subject and as a person whos deep into the topic, I can't correct them because I'm not there lmao.

So I just had to vent because their in-corrections happen so much.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I guess it was his voice.



Well, he's Scot isn't he? Vince isn't keen on accents.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2016)

Raiden said:


> The "Albert" chants at his debut probably ruined it .


No amount of ink can hide that big head. Still I thought he could have been a decent midcarder once he became tensai.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2016)

Hey, at least he waxed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

Rewatching cena vs styles

This fucking commentary


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2016)

When you watch so much wwe you recognize the same faces in the crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2016)

_Mister Saint Laurent, who has broken WWE scoops in the past, spoke about the Alberto Del Rio - Paige relationship with former WCW matchmaker Kevin Sullivan on the latest episode of "MSL & Sullivan". Check out the episode. MSL revealed that WWE's Mark Carrano approached the couple and harassed them about being together. MSL said:

"Mark Carrano, who fans might know from Total Divas, kind of like the office liaison guy, approached Del Rio and Paige individually and harassed each of them about their relationship. It was indicated that the office wanted them to sever their romantic relationship."

MSL continued on to on to say that WWE threatened to fire Paige if she did not split up with Del Rio. He said:

"A lot of people speculated if this was the reason [WWE] split them up in the draft and that's definitely what happened. The company did not want them together. They split them up in the draft by design and they threatened to fire Paige if she didn't break up with Del Rio."

As previously reported, Paige is currently serving a 30-day suspension for her first violation of the WWE Wellness Policy. She's also dealing with back and shoulder injuries. Del Rio is reportedly finished with WWE, after being unhappy over creative decisions for months now, and will be free to work anywhere imminently._

Is Borito really worth getting fired over?

This is the same man that took hush money from WWE about the racism in the upper management.

The same man that lied to indie feds about his availability.

I don't where he'll end up now and I really don't care.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2016)

Apparently they were both on some kind of drug and acted out once.

It's kind of amazing that WWE didn't just fire them.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 4, 2016)

Started watching Lucha Underground. Not bad so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2016)

So a new Jumanji movie is lit and The Rock is going to play Dr. Bravestone. 

Im so hyped! I cant believe that after 20yrs they finally decided to do one of the best movies that i loved as a child.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2016)

AJ styles needs pyros on his entrance. That is all


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2016)

LOL now jumanji is getting a remake? What isn't getting one?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL now jumanji is getting a remake? What isn't getting one?


He-man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL now jumanji is getting a remake? What isn't getting one?





Zen-aku said:


> He-man



Give it time.  I mean hell they made Jem film, so it won't be long before they revisit the series again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2016)

Dave Metzler looking built like a wrestler


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

God damn it my laptop is done for and I gotta watch the network on ps3 now where it skips backwards


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Jumanji is actually a sequel to the Robin Williams one


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Speaking of movies, X-23 is suppose to be in the next X-men movie.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2016)

HOLY SHIT

What a coincidence. Literally 3 minutes ago I was looking at X-23 before I even came to this thread.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

Looks like they might be changing up Seth's theme abit


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn it my laptop is done for and I gotta watch the network on ps3 now where it skips backwards


fuuuuck watching on ps3 is TERRIBLE. It always freezes my entire system for me and I have to restart my ps3. my laptop has been acting up a LOT lately too but I can't afford a new one so I just pray it lasts until I get my lump sum whenever that will be.


Kenju said:


> Looks like they might be changing up Seth's theme abit


He needs a new theme that's for sure instead of the lowcarder sounding shit he comes out to.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2016)

I do like Seth Rollin's theme.

This new theme sounds more facish/tweener. Is the turn happening tonight?

Also, I mean we have so many fan favorites and a great midcard right now in the WWE. Do you guys think the WWE should ditch the absolute face/heel thing they've been doing since forever? It's a different era of wrestling for the WWE. For the past few years people have been cheering faces over heels and booing faces for a long time.

What if the WWE just establishes guys to fit their own character but keep them all essentially tweeners? What if everyone was diverse (personality wise) and had their own motives? You would have some natural faces/heels, but I feel like they would be saving themselves a lot of headaches.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2016)

article by bischoff in regards to orton vs. lesnar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> fuuuuck watching on ps3 is TERRIBLE. It always freezes my entire system for me and I have to restart my ps3. my laptop has been acting up a LOT lately too but I can't afford a new one so I just pray it lasts until I get my lump sum whenever that will be.
> 
> He needs a new theme that's for sure instead of the lowcarder sounding shit he comes out to.



I can't afford a new laptop either but mine is done and I depended on that shit for homework and watching wrestling,anime, and porn.

Every time I wanna do something I tell myself use my laptop then I remember it's not working and I'm likenl fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Looks like they might be changing up Seth's theme abit



That sounds like it came from an Avenged Sevenfold album 

All thats missing is vocals


----------



## Larcher (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth likes breakdowns admittedly, so they pretty much have him everything he could ever want for his own entrance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Hearing two things

Paige could be released which is crazy because who imagined Paige could be fired. That Del Rio dick had her acting young dumb and full of cum. I remember when we all were excited for her when she debuted and she's another prime example of fans turning on a person and she didn't help her case neither for acting 12 this last year so I can't defend her when fans stop liking her.


Also Cody is going to new Japan and TNA events.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing two things
> 
> Paige could be released which is crazy because who imagined Paige could be fired. That Del Rio dick had her acting young dumb and full of cum. I remember when we all were excited for her when she debuted and she's another prime example of fans turning on a person and she didn't help her case neither for acting 12 this last year so I can't defend her when fans stop liking her.
> 
> ...


Tbh, the Reid Flair comment prolly didn't help her case either, as WWE came to the realisation it was done in bad taste quickly and vented it out on her, albeit that wasn't her fault I don't think.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't afford a new laptop either but mine is done and I depended on that shit for homework and watching wrestling,anime, and porn.
> 
> Every time I wanna do something I tell myself use my laptop then I remember it's not working and I'm likenl fuck.


I pray that mine holds out for me for another few years. I've got quite a bit of rare porn on here that's been deleted on stream sites by the girl's websites or whoever because they want you to pay for that shit.



WhatADrag said:


> Hearing two things
> 
> Paige could be released which is crazy because who imagined Paige could be fired. That Del Rio dick had her acting young dumb and full of cum. I remember when we all were excited for her when she debuted and she's another prime example of fans turning on a person and she didn't help her case neither for acting 12 this last year so I can't defend her when fans stop liking her.
> 
> ...


Who knew Paige spreadin em for Delritto would be the end for her wwe career.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2016)

They could just release Bayley for all i care. But dont do that shit to Paige. Just what the fuck Vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I pray that mine holds out for me for another few years. I've got quite a bit of rare porn on here that's been deleted on stream sites by the girl's websites or whoever because they want you to pay for that shit.
> 
> 
> Who knew Paige spreadin em for Delritto would be the end for her wwe career.


Do what I did. Buy an external hard drive.
Luckily the porn I had on my laptop I put on my hard drive two days ago and cleared my laptop. 

Guess I got lucky with perfect timing.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

look who has a new shirt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing two things
> 
> Paige could be released which is crazy because who imagined Paige could be fired. That Del Rio dick had her acting young dumb and full of cum. I remember when we all were excited for her when she debuted and she's another prime example of fans turning on a person and she didn't help her case neither for acting 12 this last year so I can't defend her when fans stop liking her.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed a lot of fans don't like her now compared to when she debuted.

What was she doing that was so annoying? A lot of people are annoyed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I already have one but its only got 9gb left of free space. Luckily the porn I have downloaded that's not on there doesn't take up much space at all. What sucks is I have all of the hajime no ippo anime on here and don't have the space on my external to transfer it along with a few other series I have on my laptop.
> I actually had a laptop scare yesterday when my laptop froze on me so I unplugged it and tried to use it in my living room and the outlet I use wasn't plugged in all the way so I thought my laptop froze AND stopped charging on me.


How much shit on your external hard drive you have to only have 9gb left


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Flow said:


> Yeah, I noticed a lot of fans don't like her now compared to when she debuted.
> 
> What was she doing that was so annoying? A lot of people are annoyed.




She just acts like a girl her age. It doesn't help every fan has a voice on the internet and every silly move she makes is plastered all on the news feeds.

People acting like she's on her hbk Shawn Michaels 90s flow. When she's just making young dumb girl decisions.

But I can see how other people get mad to see her act like this when other people on the roster are professional as it comes.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Looks like they might be changing up Seth's theme abit



Sounds pretty good. Sounds more like an actual theme rather than a placeholder he's been saddled with.
I wonder if it's gonna premier tonight.
If it doesn't, I'm guessing NoC, when the face turn is presumably complete.



Flow said:


> Also, I mean we have so many fan favorites and a great midcard right now in the WWE. Do you guys think the WWE should ditch the absolute face/heel thing they've been doing since forever? It's a different era of wrestling for the WWE. For the past few years people have been cheering faces over heels and booing faces for a long time.
> 
> What if the WWE just establishes guys to fit their own character but keep them all essentially tweeners? What if everyone was diverse (personality wise) and had their own motives? You would have some natural faces/heels, but I feel like they would be saving themselves a lot of headaches.



Yeah, I've been thinking about this too for a while, but the issue REALLY came to a head last Monday when KO won the title. A pure heel like KO getting that type of reaction after that type of win is a pretty bad dissonance issue, _especially_ since dudes getting handed opportunities is the exact reason Reigns is in the position he's in now . 

Wrestling IS changing a lot, and people are more aware of the nature of wrestling than they've ever been. The thing is, I'm not sure if last week was a result of faces and heels just plain ol' being a dated concept, or if it's a result of WWE just being kinda lazy (or rather a result of the quality they've been delivering until recently). It can very well be argued that the last 10 or so years of the brand's... less than great direction has made it so fans will pretty much go nuts at any point because the more smark-friendly guys are finally getting big shots, alliances be damned. It can also be argued that thanks to just what heels ARE these days in WWE, getting actual heat is pretty much an uphill battle. Thanks to them not being able to do genuinely terrible shit because of sponsors, most of the best heels are saddled with being snarky, amusing jackasses instead... and watching Deadpool is a pretty good indicator of why that doesn't work as far as getting a character hated.

I dunno... it's probably the traditionalist in me, but I feel like just up and turning everyone tweener isn't the most optimal solution. I mean it's not like ALL the faces are getting boo'd and vice versa, just certain particular ones. That said, something does need to change to help the whole good guy/bad guy thing to fall more in line with today's climate.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How much shit on your external hard drive you have to only have 9gb left


Lets see I have tons of anime on there that take up a ton of space. DBZ alone takes up 113gb. The rest are 10, 15 or 20gb. They add up.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2016)

Well yeah, I think there should be a good amount of faces or heels, but the majority shouldn't try pandering to the fans since a lot of them don't fall to that kind of influence anymore. It would be a risk nonetheless, so I understand if they would decide not to.


----------



## EJ (Sep 5, 2016)

You know what WhatADrag, you're a really down to earth kind of guy.

Never lose that quality about yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

What a world we live in. Anime is practically everywhere these days and good pr0n is hard to find.

What happened?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What a world we live in. Anime is practically everywhere these days and good pr0n is hard to find.
> 
> What happened?!



People not paying 30 dollars a month for a porn subscription when u only spend a few mins on a video. So less money for the porn business which means less people leaking content and when they do porn business cracks down on it because if they don't its less money in their pockets.

The anime community being a supportive group by still paying with all this free anime evens everything out.

Only time I see anime being taken down is on YouTube.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're thinking of Erased, the anime where the boy goes back in time to save his mom and another girl from a murderer. It was pretty good but then the anime started taking liberties toward the end so you had to read the manga to get the full experience. I won't lie it was fun discussing it every week with a friend. I haven't had that engaging a discussion with others over a current airing anime in some time.
> 
> Attack on Titan was red hot, surprised they didn't do a 12 ep season since then to cash in off the popularity at the time. I'm not sure how popular it still is but I get the vibe they've waited too long.
> 
> Only anime I have been following this season have been Mob Psycho and continuing JoJo. I find myself following less and less anime each season as most of the current stuff airing do nothing for me. I find more enjoyment out of an 80s series like VOTOMS or Xabungle than I do a Re:Zero. JoJo seems to be the only series I keep up with weekly nonstop and I already know what's going to happen.



Oh yeah erased. The last episode or two was ehh but all the episodes before that were addicting.

Another show before that year was parasyte. Man when it first came out it was fucking fire and refreshing and new. Its on toonami still and I never get tired of it.

I'm pretty sure we will get another series like those again eventually. We always do they just don't happen all at once. Never have and never will. And yeah shows like Jojo I've already read so I'm not big on catching up yet plus I can't anyways with no computer lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Punk is mad because vince is paying for the doctors lawyers lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh yeah erased. The last episode or two was ehh but all the episodes before that were addicting.
> 
> Another show before that year was parasyte. Man when it first came out it was fucking fire and refreshing and new. Its on toonami still and I never get tired of it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure we will get another series like those again eventually. We always do they just don't happen all at once. Never have and never will. And yeah shows like Jojo I've already read so I'm not big on catching up yet plus I can't anyways with no computer lol.


Parasyte is another good one that I had fun discussing with others. Enjoyed it so much I'd buy it. I also enjoyed Seven Deadly Sins but had to wait a while before someone picked it up and put it on netflix.
Right now I'm rewatching Ippo and really hooked by it. Its a 10/10 for me looking back at it. you know you can watch jojo on your ps3 right? Latest ep was really good, things are picking up with Kira and i always forget some things that happen when I read it so the anime is still refreshing for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Wont even ask how an anime/porn discussion came up.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Since today is labor day, I can finally watch post-draft WWE live with you ^ (use bro). Let's... doo... THIS??!?



kurisu said:


> Wont even ask how an anime/porn discussion came up.



I'm still blaming you for it, even though you weren't here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Since today is labor day, I can finally watch post-draft WWE live with you ^ (use bro). Let's... doo... THIS??!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still blaming you for it, even though you weren't here.



Lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Since today is labor day, I can finally watch post-draft WWE live with you ^ (use bro). Let's... doo... THIS??!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still blaming you for it, even though you weren't here.



Are you my boss? Fuck that would make a ton of sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Why the fuck is this good?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Trying to make steph sympathetic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

I bet Triple skullfucked that shy smile away.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2016)

Mick still has it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

KO looks so good with the title


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why the fuck is this good?



Right? It was the first time in a long time I haven't been X-Pac tier annoyed with a Steph promo.
Though, you could still tell it was a Steph promo because Foley spent a long time complimenting her for literally no reason. 



kurisu said:


> I bet Triple skullfucked that shy smile away.




^And that was the face he had when he did it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Should be interesting on seeing how Owens addresses the crowd.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Tryimg to make dteph sympathetic


Lord Trollbias said:


> KO looks so good with the title


More like that title looks good with ko


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Burying the crowd


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2016)

KO with an epic heel promo. My gawd he is so clearly levels beyond reigns its ridiculous.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Owens handled that shit like a pro, *damn*.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Ko a gawd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Steen 



Shirker said:


> Right? It was the first time in a long time I haven't been X-Pac tier annoyed with a Steph promo.
> Though, you could still tell it was a Steph promo because Foley spent a long time complimenting her for literally no reason.



That was great acting on her part. Her voice was breaking a little.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth is on the edge of a god tier face turn


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth is heartbroken because his fling wasn't as deep into the relationship as he was.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth X Steph Fanfics are being written as we speak


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Owens not giving a shit with Rollins promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Damn. This clash of personalities is lit.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth vs KO is gonna be so fucking good


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

THIS FUCKING SEGMENT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

I must be going crazy, but this is Attitude Era entertaining promo-wise.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Holy shit that was such a lit segment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Bayley vs. Charlotte on RAW? What?


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Great Segment, they are turning Seth into a Tweener it seems


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bayley vs. Charlotte on RAW? What?



Yeah, it's a little early. It's either gonna be a quick match with a fuck finish or it'll become another segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmm, Sami vs Owens and Rollins vs Jericho tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Jericho: "The longest reigning WWEU Champion!"
KO: "7 days..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

All of HHH's son's pulling the flagship show from Balor to Owens to Seth becoming the babyface that will chase KO. I fucking love it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Kevin stupid Dunn. You keep the camera *on *the new guy(girl in this case) during her entrance. It's only her second week you fuck up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

This is an actual match with no build up? How unsurprisingly stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kevin stupid Dunn. You keep the camera *on *the new guy(girl in this case) during her entrance. It's only her second week you fuck up.



Dude he's been terrible for the past month and a half, like really fucking abysmal.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Jericho is great right now


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Baylee and her retard strength is adorable.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Shit Talking Kevin Dunn is a Passtime of WhatCulture's King Ross


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kevin stupid Dunn. You keep the camera *on *the new guy(girl in this case) during her entrance. It's only her second week you fuck up.



It's weird. I never realized how bad Dunn was until it was brought to my attention. Then I saw some other promotions and saw some of the more egregious examples in gif format and now I can't unsee it.

I'm not much of a cinematography buff, but the rapid camera cuts _do_ give me sort've a headache.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2016)

Still want my shinsuke vs Brock match where shinsuke goes over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is an actual match with no build up? How unsurprisingly stupid.



Fucked up finish is the build?

Idk the Network era supposedly means they're going to prioritize the TV like WCW did with Nitro. That's why we got the Demon for free and the Sasha win.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

Calm down Charlotte its not real


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Still want my shinsuke vs Brock match where shinsuke goes over.



I'm pretty sure that's a near miss match and that Brock no show'd the event that Nakamura was supposed to go over and Nakamura got his first or second win in a tournament because of this. Back when Nakamura wasn't the King of Strong Style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Fucked up finish is the build?
> 
> Idk the Network era supposedly means they're going to prioritize the TV like WCW did with Nitro. That's why we got the Demon for free and the Sasha win.



I hate this kind of approach. PPVs were special because they had special moments you wouldn't usually see at RAW very often.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I hate this kind of approach. PPVs were special because they had special moments you wouldn't usually see at RAW very often.



I wouldn't mind the approach if it were staggered. Give us back the anything can happen in the WWE feel for a little bit then just go back to the PPV being the really premium stuff. 

Might be easier said then done with this 3rd hour. Not like they want to give back the money. 

I think this is partially because Sasha is ok too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

I like Bailey but her finisher really is weak AF.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

More worked injuries. 



SoulTaker said:


> Fucked up finish is the build?
> 
> Idk the Network era supposedly means they're going to prioritize the TV like WCW did with Nitro. That's why we got the Demon for free and the Sasha win.





kurisu said:


> I hate this kind of approach. PPVs were special because they had special moments you wouldn't usually see at RAW very often.



Y'know, I'm willing to give this approach a chance, but they gotta do something about the frequency of their PPVs. Might as well cut down on the builds to a Sunday show literally every month if you're just gonna give us a decent amount of good stuff for free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Bayley got the win? She beat the top woman in the division already?  
I'm glad she got the rub, but talk about blowing your load early.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Baylee beat Charlotte clean in the middle of the ring. Where does the feud go now?! 



Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Bailey but her finisher really is weak AF.



It really is. I actually didn't know it was a finisher when I first saw it.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

"Zayn vs Owens, final time at Battleground"

*few months*

"Zayn vs Owens"


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

this connor stutf


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Non-title wins to build title feuds are the fucking worst. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Bailey but her finisher really is weak AF.



I think it needs a good move beforehand. It was lit when she did the reverserana and then went into her finish. It's not flashy and Charlotte is one of the bigger divas.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Kenju said:


> "Zayn vs Owens, final time at Battleground"
> 
> *few months*
> 
> "Zayn vs Owens"



Not even Foley wants this fucking feud to die. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Thought to be fair, this is probably a one-off. Still, why put this match together if it IS a one-off?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Non-title wins to build title feuds are the fucking worst.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it needs a good move beforehand. It was lit when she did the reverserana and then went into her finish. It's not flashy and Charlotte is one of the bigger divas.


Bailys been on the roster for 2 weeks but is the only chalanger so she needs it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Out all the times they could had a DQ finish, Bayley vs. Charlotte needed it the most, and they go with a clean win.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

They really should have teamed apolo and akira up apolo might show some personality this way


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Jack Gallagher has a shot.

It's crazy Akira Tozawa is going to be there as someone signed.

I think Johnny Gargano has a sneaky high ceiling. He's such a natural babyface.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Jack Gallagher
No one told me Dudley's adoptive brother was in this. 
I really need to watch CWC.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

TOZAWA


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2016)

I thought Bo was still being interrogated by us marshals


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

They're letting Bo on TV  



Zen-aku said:


> They really should have teamed apolo and akira up apolo might show some personality this way



Rush Hour?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Bo almost looks like a threat...


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Their cruiserweight roster is stacked, all they need is Ricochet and Will Ospreay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Yo Dana. Is not too late to get into porn. Just saiayn.  


Bo back is back


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh shit, is Bo gonna get pinned by a local? 

EDIT*
A'ight, never mind. Guess he's in the clear for the airplane thing.
Crowd gives negative shits, though.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

poor Bo


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Bo understands your suppose to work real snug on the jobbers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Why is Bray thin all of a sudden?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

I BO-Lieve


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Bo wears a singlet now and has a new attitude, being in jail will change you it seems


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

Sociopath Bo. Fuck, I am in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They're letting Bo on TV
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Hour?


They were a tag team and roomates in the indies and hilarious together

Aldo rush hour is a great name for a tag team


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

obviously, his new gimmick is that hes Trump


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmm. I've noticed something weird.
Promos with more than one person in them have them interrupting each other slightly, as if there's a stream of conciousness thing going on. I kinda like it. Makes conversations feel more natural.



Legend said:


> Bo wears a singlet now and has a new attitude, being in jail will change you it seems



Thug life.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth turning face, now all they need to do is flip Roman and Dean then its all perfect


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Bought my clash of champions ticket.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth working face


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Face seth>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2016)

I haven't slept for more than 24 hours. Fuck these 3 hour RAWs.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I haven't slept for more than 24 hours. Fuck these 3 hour RAWs.



Post Draft Raw
More competently written shows
Baylee called up
Seth face
KO new champion
3 Hours Raws still get to fuck right off.

It really is exhausting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

I will always mark for the blockbuster


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Ko look like he hates that suit


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

match isnt even awesome but the crowd sure thinks so


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

"This is awesome chants"

Man, crowds just give that shit away these days. 



WhatADrag said:


> Ko look like he hates that suit



We fat people tend to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

It was a good match probly the best jericho has had in months

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Still using the pedigree


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

@Zen-aku  Pretty solid TV match, the chant's just weird. Especially since this crowd only seemed mildly into the match until the chant started.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Jericho is so hit or miss in the ring nowadays. He really does fit better in tags.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

I like the "messed up back" angle on Cesaro, but I wish they wouldn't show the moment in slow motion when he fucking missed.

Also, calling new gimmick where Cesaro wears an entire suit made of K-Tape.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd be pissed but impressed if Cesaro got swept and this was his punishment for the post-draft comments he made.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

4-3 comeback incoming?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

They really are trying for this comeback bit with Cesaro.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Cesaro is going to do what only the Red Sox have done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Kek Cesaro


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> Still using the pedigree



Doesn't really have a finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Cesaro



Kek Cesaro wearing Kek tape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

3-0 then 4-3 is idiotic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> 3-0 then 4-3 is idiotic


Telk that to the Yanks


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> 3-0 then 4-3 is idiotic


Tell David Ortiz and Manny Ramirez that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

To think they gave the the Matador gimmicks for this.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Enzo and Cass


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Enzo's energy level is off the charts.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

That kid doing the Enzo speech.
These guys are set (as if it weren't obvious).


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

The Shining Stars gimmick really is one of the worst things ever. Heels that send you to a destination vacation


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2016)

Did Enzo just imply Puerto Rico isn't part of America Oo


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Did Enzo just imply Puerto Rico isn't part of America Oo



Does Enzo look like he knows a damn thing about geography?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Does Enzo look like he knows a damn thing about geography?



He looks like he's been awake for about 5 days with that hair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Doesn't really have a finisher.


Falcon's Arrow?


Dean Ambrose said:


> Telk that to the Yanks


I hate the AL East


Gibbs said:


> Tell David Ortiz and Manny Ramirez that.


Chicken and Beer


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Millions of commercials.  

Maybe it's a good thing I can't watch this show live anymore. Jesus.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

alot of good matches tonight


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Shining Stars gimmick really is one of the worst things ever. Heels that send you to a destination vacation


They arent even heels realky they dont do cheap heat often they just talk about peurto rico


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

HAHAHAHA
GOTTA BUILD THAT TAG DIVISION SOMEHOW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Whoa, Shinning Stars steal this one.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Graves: "You ever been [to Puerto Rico] Byron?"
Bryon: "I don't have any vacation days."
Cole: "Pfft, okay"

Wait, what's funny about that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Damn they won. Not exactly a bad idea. Need to give them some legitimacy and Enzo & Cass can afford the cheap loss.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 5, 2016)

Enzo one of those guys once you get them out of the tri-state they useless.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> Falcon's Arrow?
> 
> I hate the AL East
> 
> Chicken and Beer


 Dont we all.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Sami really has been dealt a shitty hand Kayfabe.

Winning that match did bupkiss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

>this has always been the finish line hasn't it

Oh shit


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Why does Nia's tron remind me of Lita's?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Sami should've ended that promo with a sarcastic "you deserve it" 



Gibbs said:


> Why does Nia's tron remind me of Lita's?



Eyez.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Another meh squash match.  I thought mentioning Fox as a friend would have her come out to help her friend when Nia would go in hard after the match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

This fucking gimmick for the Bullet Club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Weak. Comedy bit by the club


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

this is horrible


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

For every two steps forward , WWE takes three steps back


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

This has Vince's fucking gahdamn name all over it, FUCK!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Dammit Vince. Who let him near the scripts again?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

It wa good got a chuckle but went on to long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Who ever came up with this skit should be fire.  I mean damn.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

"Just the tips" was the best part of this garbage segment.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Guns n Gallows really isn't that good on account that Gallows sucks. This comedy gimmick shit is the worst.

People still think this is designed to get the titles off New Day?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Worst segment of the year


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Its time to take the belts off new day


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

New Day needs 100 days to break Demolitions record so I'm pretty sure we're strapping in for that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Guns n Gallows really isn't that good on account that Gallows sucks. This comedy gimmick shit is the worst.
> 
> People still think this is designed to get the titles off New Day?


im prety sure the idea is to show they have personality its just hit and miss

And yes this will get the belts of new day 

Worst case scenario its just to get the belts on enzo and cass


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

That segment might have single-handedly plummeted this into the worst Raw episode since the split....


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

New day breaking the record woukd kill the division


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

aw man this last hour has been tough, just bring out Sasha


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Im so over the ptp feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Smack down won this week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Titus on fucking commentary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

So are they trying to build up Darren in this feud or is Titus still being punished by being placed in this feud for his actions at DB's retirement speech.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

The last 30 mins make me question Vince's health

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

da fuck


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Nia/Fox angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

So they are giving Nai Jax a person to feud with.  Would have been better if Fox made the save for her friend instead of going nuts in this segment.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Y'know, a little off-subject. I don't really understand why people hate Byron. He and Graves work really great together, and he gets brownie point for really being the only face color commentator to call the heels out for BS since... jeez, JR, actually.

I would've loved him as a kid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

The opening was so strong too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, a little off-subject. I don't really understand why people hate Byron. He and Graves work really great together, and he gets brownie point for really being the only face color commentator to call the heels out for BS since... jeez, JR, actually.
> 
> I would've loved him as a kid.


Same.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

I think that hit Alicia gave was on accident


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

To think we could be gettimg bullet club vs the wyatts instead


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Unpopular opinion time: Alicia Foxx as a crazy-ass black woman gives me a case of the sweats.

Glad they're bringing that gimmick back, even if it IS in a squash rivalry with Nia Jaxx.



Kenju said:


> I think that hit Alicia gave was on accident



It was


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Oh look, a sanction rape match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Nia and Alicia were both shocked and almost corpsed


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Big Sweaty Men.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Poor hunico he tries so hard....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Raw sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Raw is about the moments. Smackdown is about consistency.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

HuniCara's new theme. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw is about the moments. Smackdown is about consistency.



The long and short of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone remember when Sin Cara was marketable.  I mean he had a part in a Scooby Doo animated film for goodness sakes.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

unf


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Wait....the  count shoukd of been restarted


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Sin Cara going into the ring
Stroman pulling him out
Ref doesn't restart the fucking count
Crowd urges him to restart the fucking count
Ref actively refuses
Count out finish
Where did we go wrong...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Brong strongman next uni champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sin Cara going into the ring
> Stroman pulling him out
> Ref doesn't restart the fucking count
> Crowd urges him to restart the fucking count
> ...



Right up there with Khali eliminating himself in that over the top rope match with Edge.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brong strongman next uni champ


Next snitsky maybe

When was the last time a guylike him got anywhere.?


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

Great Khali


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

STAY LOOKIN GOOD SASHA


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

OH SHIT SHES RETIRING


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

NO
NO
NO


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Swerve or heart break place your bets


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Moolah getting praised


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Is Sasha retiring?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Maan if this is a retirment speech its wasted on this crowd


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

PLEASE BE A WORK


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

PLEASE PLEASE DONT RETIRE


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Its a work


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

its a work right?!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Maan if this is a retirment speech its wasted on this crowd



Okay, so it's not just me. This crowd is shit.

Not that they've been given the best show, but still....


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2016)

This Crowd is shit


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

ITS A WORK THANK GOD


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah they went into it with stating the worse. Told you guys she was ok.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

You know...with the edge and dbry retirments i find this in bad taste


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

SHE GOT ME


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Legend said:


> This Crowd is shit



Nah the last 30 mins would kill the best of us


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2016)

Whew


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

WWE scaring us in the wake of all the recent injuries and releases.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

I was ready to curse Charlotte's entire family


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Man i bought tickets ti raw in october...shoukd i be worried?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2016)

I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were back in NJPW, that was one of the worst segments i have ever seen. Even a Roman promo would have been more bearable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Man i bought tickets ti raw in october...shoukd i be worried?



Nah you'll be alright this the worst raw since the split



Gilgamesh said:


> I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were back in NJPW, that was one of the worst segments i have ever seen. Even a Roman promo would have been more bearable.


Speaking of roman where is he


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Man i bought tickets ti raw in october...shoukd i be worried?



Hard to say. Since the draft, Raw's quality has been fluctuating, but it's never really been this bad. Vince is falling back into shitty habits, but I'm gonna go ahead and chalk it up to them not wanting to build NoC too heavily right now, so they're going into filler mode.

So you.. _should_ theoretically be fine depending on what day you're going.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were back in NJPW, that was one of the worst segments i have ever seen. Even a Roman promo would have been more bearable.


Actualy they think this shit is hilarious and love the run there on.

This was a bad night but there still doing pretty good


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Cole: "The helooova kick"

Wut?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

On one hand I'm happy that WWE is incorporating more worked injuries into the matches but on the other hand they scare the fuck out of me


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2016)

I enjoy Owens and Rollins on my TV screen

Everything else needs fixed


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Ah, it isn't a Sami/KO match until there's a spot where Sami tries to stone cold murder Owens.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah you'll be alright this the worst raw since the split
> 
> 
> Speaking of roman where is he


Speak of the devil


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

well that was certainly their weakest match. Which isnt bad in itself


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Ruru we need youuuu


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Romain Lettuce.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Ko bout to make roman look strong


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Ah a dolph ziggler specail


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Romans better not win. I'm digging the Rollins/KO feud. We don't need Roman bogging it down.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2016)

knocking off Smackdown booking!

was hoping  for a tag match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Seth gets an opportunity
Roman gets a possible opportunity
And Cass gets an all expense paid trip to Puerto Rico!


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 5, 2016)

Rusev better screw him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Next snitsky maybe
> 
> When was the last time a guylike him got anywhere.?


Hes in the plans Maggle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Seth gets an opportunity
> Roman gets a possible opportunity
> And Cass gets an all expense paid trip to Puerto Rico!


Tbf Cass was eliminated before the HHH fuckery. Rollins and Reigns have legit gripes. He just was eliminated fair and square.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tbf Cass was eliminated before the HHH fuckery. Rollins and Reigns have legit grips. He just was eliminated fair and square.



Yeah, this is actually pretty fair. I was mostly shitting around. 

I don't think Reigns is even gonna win his match next week, quite honestly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, this is actually pretty fair. I was mostly shitting around.
> 
> I don't think Reigns is even gonna win his match next week, quite honestly.


Calling Rusev to cost him it setting up the the CoC US Title match. I thought WWE missed the opportunity to further the fed but it seems they had a better one laying in wait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Enzo and cass been jobbing for a while


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2016)

Any one else think its weird sasha cut a female empowerment promo then called dana miss piggy?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Any one else think its weird sasha cut a female empowerment promo then called dana miss piggy?



Hey, what can I say? Being for overall female empowerment in general doesn't keep you from being a total bitch to the people you hate. 

Though it is a weird insult. Dana ain't even fat, she's just built.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2016)

The fuck are they doing to Gallows and Anderson?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2016)

Shades of Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> The fuck are they doing to Gallows and Anderson?


Filler till they take the belts


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shades of Vince Mcmahon


Ill be honest if you told me vince or steph listend to rap i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2016)

They representing dat West side .........of Connecticut


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2016)

Is Foley retarded?? Why give another title opportunity to Reigns? He's on a losing streak. 

KO vs Rollins is a decent matchup. There's absolutely no sense to add Reigns in the picture.

I told you guys Enzo is just a try hard wannabe. That midget cant wrestle.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

I slept through raw. was it any good?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I slept through raw. was it any good?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I slept through raw. was it any good?



The uh... the opening segment was solid.

...um. Yeah. What Zen said, otherwise.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


>


O..oh that's too bad. They always half-ass it on holiday episodes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Sep 6, 2016)

Awful! If it wasn't for Reigns appearing at the end and saving this shit show I would have destroyed my TV set. Just...awful!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Awful! If it wasn't for Reigns appearing at the end and saving this shit show I would have destroyed my TV set. Just...awful!


Man it was that bad?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man it was that bad?



There was one New Day/ Bullet Club segment the show just never really recovered from. Really strong first hour and first half of the second hour and then it just never recovers. Owens/Zayn is super ordinary. Rollins did really good work, almost A-level. But I'd probably say it was the worst or second worst Raw. Like the New Day shit was just godawful. Like completely tainted all the good shit from the show. Usually I try to remind myself about recency bias but it was that bad.

Enzo/Cass's booking is all over the place because they don't want to put them and New Day into a feud, not that wins and losses have ever mattered to the act. 

They gave away Charlotte/Bayley for free to presumably set up Charlotte/Bayley/Sasha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Watched the rest of RAW after dozing off last night. Good stuff tbh, apart from the Sheamus vs. Cesaro match and result I liked everything, even the Nia and Strauman development.

Edit: Forgot about the New Day stuff, yeah that was questionable. But Sasha, Nia, Strauman, Darren/Titus, and even Bo had some good developments. Hope they continue to build on it.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is Foley retarded?? Why give another title opportunity to Reigns? He's on a losing streak.



and Seth keeps getting handed title matches despite constantly losing
thats even worse kayfabe wise


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> and Seth keeps getting handed title matches despite constantly losing
> thats even worse kayfabe wise



He pinned Roman though so that kind of mitigates the whole keeps gets getting opportunities thing. Kayfabe wise he never got beat for the belt, the only guys to beat him are Ambrose and one of the most OP plot devices in WWE history. 

Roman should have just been put into the match from the beginning. That ending fell flat for me and if he does anything other than lose dirty he's going to get boo'd out the house.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man it was that bad?



I'm trolling a little bit. I enjoyed all the Owens stuff, the Owens-Sami main event felt a little bit flat however. The opening promo stuff was good, albeit a bit long. Mick Foley had his best promo work since returning. Everything in between was shite including Sasha's promo. Reigns ended the show on top again which some people will dislike, but that's my guy so I didn't mind that. Although it does feel like they are trying to shoehorn him into a main event position again, which is disappointing as I was enjoying the Rusev feud. But Rusev is on his honeymoon and all...so meh. I think it's probable that they do Reigns v Jericho after Jericho costs him his win next week.

Reigns v Jericho/Rusev (if they can STILL do that)
Rollins v Owens 

Is what I am hoping for.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There was one New Day/ Bullet Club segment the show just never really recovered from. Really strong first hour and first half of the second hour and then it just never recovers. Owens/Zayn is super ordinary. Rollins did really good work, almost A-level. But I'd probably say it was the worst or second worst Raw. Like the New Day shit was just godawful. Like completely tainted all the good shit from the show. Usually I try to remind myself about recency bias but it was that bad.
> 
> Enzo/Cass's booking is all over the place because they don't want to put them and New Day into a feud, not that wins and losses have ever mattered to the act.
> 
> They gave away Charlotte/Bayley for free to presumably set up Charlotte/Bayley/Sasha.


Friend just told me they did another time machine segment with new day/gallows and anderson? WWE needs to realize this time machine shit ain't okay.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He pinned Roman though so that kind of mitigates the whole keeps gets getting opportunities thing. Kayfabe wise he never got beat for the belt, the only guys to beat him are Ambrose and one of the most OP plot devices in WWE history.
> 
> Roman should have just been put into the match from the beginning. That ending fell flat for me and if he does anything other than lose dirty he's going to get boo'd out the house.



but that whole thing about him losing the title isnt brought up or mentioned. The dude is straight up failing whether he gets pinned or not. I'd consider him a horrible first draft pick

kayfabe wise


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm trolling a little bit. I enjoyed all the Owens stuff, the Owens-Sami main event felt a little bit flat however. The opening promo stuff was good, albeit a bit long. Mick Foley had his best promo work since returning. Everything in between was shite including Sasha's promo. Reigns ended the show on top again which some people will dislike, but that's my guy so I didn't mind that. Although it does feel like they are trying to shoehorn him into a main event position again, which is disappointing as I was enjoying the Rusev feud. But Rusev is on his honeymoon and all...so meh. I think it's probable that they do Reigns v Jericho after Jericho costs him his win next week.
> 
> Reigns v Jericho/Rusev (if they can STILL do that)
> Rollins v Owens
> ...


Just got done watching most of the clips on youtube and it looks like the shit quality they were putting out a few weeks before the draft. Why did they even have Sasha tease a retirement? That's so lame to  try and work the audience like that. Enzo and Cass losing to the Shining Stars?! What the fuck? And Zayn/Owens for the 100th time. Shit they really do phone it in on these holiday raws. Hopefully Smackdown saves this week.


God Movement said:


> what we doing with ambrose if he doesn't have a good match with styles
> 
> 
> 
> should we then feed him to corbin?


I doubt he'll have a lousy match with AJ Styles. The only reason the Ziggler one blew was more so the booking behind it than Ambrose's ability.
They book AJ's matches real good so Ambrose shouldn't have a stinker this time.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> what we doing with ambrose if he doesn't have a good match with styles
> 
> 
> 
> should we then feed him to corbin?



Well youre just chucking out garbage shit posts so we should have you get fed to Slater so he can have a contract


----------



## God Movement (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I doubt he'll have a lousy match with AJ Styles. The only reason the Ziggler one blew was more so the booking behind it than Ambrose's ability.
> They book AJ's matches real good so Ambrose shouldn't have a stinker this time.



I sincerely hope so



Kenju said:


> Well youre just chucking out garbage shit posts so we should have you get fed to Slater so he can have a contract



I would gladly job to Slater. He deserves a contract!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

Pissed. Missed RAW yesterday.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> I bet Anderson and Gallows wish they were back in NJPW, that was one of the worst segments i have ever seen. Even a Roman promo would have been more bearable.



They're definitely screwing these guys over. I didn't know this was the direction they were taking when they split them from AJ. Should have suspected.

The way the E makes decision is crazy to me. The bust the guys down who are actually hot and then do everything they can to build people who just can't get over.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2016)

I still would say it has much to do with Stephanie being involved in creative as Vince is. She is apparently worse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

AJ Styles is going to be the lineal WWE champion. They're already gearing up to promote him as the top guy. Not sure if it was a local ad but AJ was the clear focal point of the upcoming Smackdown live tour with WWE Champion Dean Ambrose. I found that odd. 

Why would Gallows and Anderson want to go back to New Japan when they just left? Like Anderson was a made man and knew how good he had it. It's not like they were doing these crazy artistically fulfilling matches. Gallows is a really great company guy but he's trash. When Anderson got to compete in the G1 he was dragging quality matches out of Tenzan. So it's like either be the foil to the most popular tag team in the world or be the second most over tag team in a faction that has the most over Indy tag team in the world while you compete in a dead division and get jobbed out to the Briscoes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Man you can call me a wwe mark all you want but that was bullshit last night and the way they treat gallows and Anderson is horrendous. I remember before they came everybody was telling me how serious and legit they are. Wwe has them doing comedy acts. It seems like they want every damn tag team like that.


The way shit is being built it makes it seem the club won't be winning the titles. If that's the case why even put them in a feud with the new day? What's the point of all this?

If enzo and Cass are going to lose it should have been a feud between them in the club. The new day could have sit back and watched like they did for payback or could have been paired into something else for now.

Easily one of the worst segments I've ever seen last night.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2016)

Trips: "RooooLLLIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNSSSSSS!!!!"
Seth: "haHAAAAA!"


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I still would say it has much to do with Stephanie being involved in creative as Vince is. She is apparently worse.



Was just thinking that. A lot of problems in the company, including the alleged toxic work environment in some departments, seem to come directly from her.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Trips: "RooooLLLIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNSSSSSS!!!!"
> Seth: "haHAAAAA!"


 

Ooh Rollins! just keep running into these girls that expose you online.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Was just thinking that. A lot of problems in the company, including the alleged toxic work environment in some departments, seem to come directly from her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2016)

From what I heard from multiple people on podcast(most notably RVD) that Steph and HHH changed a lot of things from Vince's time and the work environment became significantly better. Of course with HHH spending most of his time on NXT, steph is probably doing a terrible job and letting things sink back. At least I haven't heard of any hardcore hollies or JBL's in the locker room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Sabu and rvd on the latest action Bronson episode yesssssss

Check it out Thursday on viceland


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> From what I heard from multiple people on podcast(most notably RVD) that Steph and HHH changed a lot of things from Vince's time and the work environment became significantly better. Of course with HHH spending most of his time on NXT, steph is probably doing a terrible job and letting things sink back. At least I haven't heard of any hardcore hollies or JBL's in the locker room.



Things are better, but Vince is still a carnie fuck. I mean hearing things like trying to intentionally sabotage ADR and Paige's relationship or Rusev's and Lana's is supremely fucked. I don't think Stephanie has that carnie mentality, but you can never really know...however, as Heyman has made clear, she is terrible with creative. She pretty much sunk Smackdown when she took it from him in the last brand split. Looking at them in retrospect, I can see the clear decline from when she took over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man you can call me a wwe mark all you want but that was bullshit last night and the way they treat gallows and Anderson is horrendous. I remember before they came everybody was telling me how serious and legit they are. Wwe has them doing comedy acts. It seems like they want every damn tag team like that.
> 
> The way shit is being built it makes it seem the club won't be winning the titles. If that's the case why even put them in a feud with the new day? What's the point of all this?
> 
> ...



Well let me address the elephant in the room here. Guns n Gallows are massively overrated because they came over with AJ and Nakamura as well as simply being part of the Bullet Club. 

The Bullet Club is greater than the sum of its parts. Anderson by himself is actually really really good, he had a really good match with Nakamura like 2 years ago, but with Gallows he's just a weaker act. The point seems to be to give New Day stock villains to feud with so they can beat Demolition's record. That's what this is about. Maybe pull the trigger on the Enzo/Cass feud to create some drama in them breaking the record. Maybe the set up is for New Day to go back to being heel but anyone who thought New Day wasn't going for Demolitions record is crazy. The minute they started bringing it up it was obvious they were shooting to get close or eclipse it. 

I agree with you though. That was easily.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Things are better, but Vince is still a carnie fuck. I mean hearing things like trying to intentionally sabotage ADR and Paige's relationship or Rusev's and Lana's is supremely fucked. I don't think Stephanie has that carnie mentality, but you can never really know...however, as Heyman has made clear, she is terrible with creative. She pretty much sunk Smackdown when she took it from him in the last brand split. Looking at them in retrospect, I can see the clear decline from when she took over.



Stephenie needs someone to balance her out, ideally it should be HHH, but people are sick of the authority story lines so he fucks off to nxt.

Yeah, WWE is way to fucking controlling, apparently that was one of the reasons for Ryback  quitting because they wouldn't let him on muscle and fitness magazine. As much of a bastard as Hardcore Hollie was, he did great interview recently the shed some light on how fucked WWE practices are for their talent.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 6, 2016)

Finished this week's Raw, seems like WWE creatives new method at having Roman get over with the fans is by him not saying a word.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

I feel like the way they've been using NXT lately has been really kind of retarded. It's developmental but like even when talent is ready to move up they keep them down there to finish out angles, even when they need to call guys up and then they waste their reps. 

Like in what world does it make sense to have Apollo Crews up on the main roster but not Roode, Nakamura, or Joe? Like isn't it blatantly clear that despite not actually speaking the language that Nakamura is way above Crews in every single aspect of performance?

Like NXT's growth shouldn't come at the expense of the main roster. NXT doesn't make any money apparently, not sure if that's still true but considering the upkeep of the performance center it probably is. I love NXT but honestly they should have gutted the entire fucking thing. 



Larcher said:


> Finished this week's Raw, seems like WWE creatives new method at having Roman get over with the fans is by him not saying a word.



He's got the Dolph Ziggler type taint.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2016)

You clueless fools. Seth was betrayed by Triple H because kayfabe wise, Nose is disappointed in Rollins and he injured 3 superstars of high caliber. Roman on the other hand is a shit champion who also cannot draw, bland as fuck personality and cant take criticisms.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I bet Triple skullfucked that shy smile away.


Savage already did that for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You clueless fools. Seth was betrayed by Triple H because kayfabe wise, Nose is disappointed in Rollins and he injured 3 superstars of high caliber. Roman on the other hand is a shit champion who also cannot draw, bland as fuck personality and cant take criticisms.



Aren't you the clueless fool for not pointing out this is the Son of Nose War arc?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2016)

Triple H has a talent for scouting talents. He just proved to himself that both Seth and Reigns were awful champions. I dont care if Nose decided to wrestle Seth. No one can beat the original pedigree of the Nose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

> As noted,  has confirmed the following names for the RAW cruiserweight division - Gran Metalik, Akira Tozawa, Jack Gallagher, Johnny Gargano, Tommaso Ciampa, Cedric Alexander, Rich Swann, Brian Kendrick, Noam Dar and TJ Perkins.
> 
> It appears this is the entire roster, for now at least, as  that the initial division will feature just 10 Superstars. It's very possible that new cruiserweights will be introduced to the division over time.
> 
> ...



I'm cool with this. Gargano and Alexander are going to be fun as hell to track. Lots of people think Gargano is the best babyface on the indies.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2016)

Manic i mean TJ Perkins is a cool addition to the roster


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Crusierweivht division gonna be a1 
Hopefully they wreslte at clash of champions if they don't I'll be pissed.

Also rip wwe Monday night football next week


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm cool with this. Gargano and Alexander are going to be fun as hell to track. Lots of people think Gargano is the best babyface on the indies.



Gallagher. Yes, Dudley's brother got signed! 



WhatADrag said:


> Crusierweivht division gonna be a1
> Hopefully they wreslte at clash of champions if they don't I'll be pissed.
> 
> Also rip wwe Monday night football next week



So here's the question. Are they gonna put in an intense attempt to soften the ratings hit by stepping things up again, or are they gonna sorta give up and phone it in?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

I think they'll phone it in lmao.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well let me address the elephant in the room here. Guns n Gallows are massively overrated because they came over with AJ and Nakamura as well as simply being part of the Bullet Club.
> 
> The Bullet Club is greater than the sum of its parts. Anderson by himself is actually really really good, he had a really good match with Nakamura like 2 years ago, but with Gallows he's just a weaker act. The point seems to be to give New Day stock villains to feud with so they can beat Demolition's record. That's what this is about. Maybe pull the trigger on the Enzo/Cass feud to create some drama in them breaking the record. Maybe the set up is for New Day to go back to being heel but anyone who thought New Day wasn't going for Demolitions record is crazy. The minute they started bringing it up it was obvious they were shooting to get close or eclipse it.
> 
> I agree with you though. That was easily.


I think gallows is good for a big guy, but anderson is hilding him back alittle


But they cant seriously be thinking about another 100 days of new day the rosters not strong enough


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

They can maybe have them feud with Seth and someone else on and off over the Finn Balor injury. And create the same dynamic with Finn as they did with AJ...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet Cruiserweight line-up. I've been loving the fuck outta the CWC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Some losers looked up dars old tweets hopefully he doesn't get in trouble


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Some losers looked up dars old tweets hopefully he doesn't get in trouble


Hogan is still benoit'ed  you think no name dar will get a pass?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Hogan is still benoit'ed  you think no name dar will get a pass?



 I like him tho

Side note.

Scott hall got kicked out an event drunk


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I think gallows is good for a big guy, but anderson is hilding him back alittle
> 
> But they cant seriously be thinking about another 100 days of new day the rosters not strong enough



It's really the other way around though. I mean I do like certain Gallows runs but he's obviously not where he was when he was fake Kane. Like the dude is 32 but a way worse worker then a lot of dudes that size, like look at Bad Luck Fale. Idk it's just like Gallows has basically never put on a great match whereas Anderson has so I give the benefit of the doubt.

Why not though? I mean we sort of touched on this yesterday and you're of the mind the division would die but I mean who are the viable tagteams you can build with the mamoths that will be New Day and Da Realest Guys? I really think WWE is willing to make it a two team division because New Day is basically the second or third merch mover in the entire company. Enzo and Cass have a bright future until Cass is ready for the big time. 



Shirker said:


> So here's the question. Are they gonna put in an intense attempt to soften the ratings hit by stepping things up again, or are they gonna sorta give up and phone it in?



I think the silver lining here is that the Monday Night football schedule is most likely a bunch of bad teams and lopsided matchups. The Steelers are exciting but then next week it's the Eagles/Bears, both teams suck, then it's Atlanta/New Orleans, which could be good, before Giants/Vikings which will likely suck. Football is king but I don't think it's going to tear Raw apart like it usually does.

A little worried because this is generally the time of year they experiment with shit which can be great but bad. So I don't think we're going to see them phone it in but I think we're going to see some terrible wave at em type of at bats from the performers. Time machine angle ftw.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 6, 2016)

How come WWE did a Benoit on Hogan for privately disclosing racial comments, while Lesnar publicly announced he didn't like gay people, but didn't get the same treatment?

It can't be anything to do with special treatment, as Hogan was just as big of a tabloid sample as Lesnar. I wonder if it's more to do with something else that pissed off Vince or someone else high up.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really the other way around though. I mean I do like certain Gallows runs but he's obviously not where he was when he was fake Kane. Like the dude is 32 but a way worse worker then a lot of dudes that size, like look at Bad Luck Fale. Idk it's just like Gallows has basically never put on a great match whereas Anderson has so I give the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Why not though? I mean we sort of touched on this yesterday and you're of the mind the division would die but I mean who are the viable tagteams you can build with the mamoths that will be New Day and Da Realest Guys? I really think WWE is willing to make it a two team division because New Day is basically the second or third merch mover in the entire company. Enzo and Cass have a bright future until Cass is ready for the big time.
> 
> ...


Srry i meant gallows was holding anderson back while saying luke is underated


The wwe has to see new days shit is wearing thin though, merch or not they gotta know its time for a shakeup


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> How come WWE did a Benoit on Hogan for privately disclosing racial comments, while Lesnar publicly announced he didn't like gay people, but didn't get the same treatment?
> 
> It can't be anything to do with special treatment, as Hogan was just as big of a tabloid sample as Lesnar. I wonder if it's more to do with something else that pissed off Vince or someone else high up.




Hogan got caught on tape saying the n word.

That's all you need.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2016)

I love it. Raw a shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Srry i meant gallows was holding anderson back while saying luke is underated
> 
> The wwe has to see new days shit is wearing thin though, merch or not they gotta know its time for a shakeup



Tbh with you I think there's like small defining moments that sort of stick out and say a lot. I think one of those moments is the John Stewart/Summerslam thing. If New Day actually gets the SNL hosting gig too? 

Like they're really more popular in the mainstream then a lot of people give them credit for. John Stewart's kid was acting like he was with The Rock or Stone Cold when he was around New Day. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I love it. Raw a shit.



Smackdown will pick up the baton and if that fails we still have NXT and CWC. By hook or by crook we're getting quality wrestling programming somehow. 

Though not going to lie I do not have confidence in go-home shows. I think they just suck no matter what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbh with you I think there's like small defining moments that sort of stick out and say a lot. I think one of those moments is the John Stewart/Summerslam thing. If New Day actually gets the SNL hosting gig too?
> 
> Like they're really more popular in the mainstream then a lot of people give them credit for. John Stewart's kid was acting like he was with The Rock or Stone Cold when he was around New Day.
> 
> ...


The fact that NXT head writer is doing Smackdown has shown people that even good wrestlers need good writing.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Some losers looked up dars old tweets hopefully he doesn't get in trouble


uuuh who?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact that NXT head writer is doing Smackdown has shown people that even good wrestlers need good writing.



Well we don't actually know where Ward is right now, most people assume Smackdown because he was there last. 

And what do you mean? Like Smackdown needs good writing or that Raw hasn't been written well?

What i'd submit to you is that Smackdown is actually constructed like a television about wrestling and Raw is a television show about wrestling that is just remembering that these guys really aren't good enough entertainers to get over without actually wrestling from time to time. 



[S-A-F] said:


> uuuh who?



The dude who should stay on the indies for another 4 years because he ain't ready for WWE and he isn't even that crazy of a prodigy.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank god this doesnt leave us


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2016)

Im not saying break new day up im just saying take the belts off them

Have big e or kofi challange owens for the title


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> uuuh who?



22 year old from CWC


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Talk is Jericho live with aj styles survivor series weekend


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> 22 year old from CWC


Oh him. What did he say?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

holy shit King is stupid
They were talking about the SD women on smackdown on who will win and he talks about Charlotte


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Im not saying break new day up im just saying take the belts off them
> 
> Have big e or kofi challange owens for the title



My dream scenario has always been that New Day freebirds the top belt. Like I give no fucks, one of the reasons I wanted the brand split is because this was probably the only environment it could happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Hmm, starting SD live with DB.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

I remember seeing a video of King doing the intro for a live event and it was terrible. He was like when so and so comes out you're supposed to cheer "such and such". Who the fuck is supposed to get hype for that?

It must be fucking awesome to be there for DB YES'ing you as prep for a good wrestling show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

I like the way they played the DB/Nicki Bella angle and the fact he obviously hates plugging the show that's going to chronicle his depression at not being able to wrestle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Heh, that mixed reaction to the Total Bellas plug.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

that was awkward.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

The hell is this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

The girls definitely the reps in front of live audiences but like can't they save these promos for house shows.

Like this was better then the standard fare from a women's promo but man I wish they could like make Alexa and Carmella not suck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw someone do basically the same thing Dean just did this morning. There's self serve coffee at the local deli and this dude put like enough sugar to fill half the cup then drank it then added coffee and milk right after. Cocaine sugar high.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Liking the Crews/Miz match so far.  Crowd seems to be into it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Liking the Crews/Miz match so far.  Crowd seems to be into it.


Bruv where is your avatar from?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Such heel tactics by the Miz. 

Set's from Arcade Gamer Fubuki.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

Maryse looks niice with that title....and that ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Just tuned in. What I miss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just tuned in. What I miss?


Divas 6-Pack Challenege is an elimination one. They squared up. Becky, Naomi and Nikki vs. Natalya, Carm and Alexa later on.
Miz beat Crews after messing with Dolph a bit then used Maryse to retrieve the title when Dolph took it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Divas 6-Pack Challenege is an elimination one. They squared up. Becky, Naomi and Nikki vs. Natalya, Carm and Alexa later on.
> Miz beat Crews after messing with Dolph a bit then used Maryse to retrieve the title when Dolph took it.



Thanks. SD Women's division is literally the same thing every week for 5 fives weeks. I want the Eva Marie stuff back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thanks. SD Women's division is literally the same thing every week for 5 fives weeks. I want the Eva Marie stuff back.


I'm betting it'll get more diverse when the Champion is settled and everyone splits up into their various storylines as opposed to everyone just being shunted in the title hunt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2016)

Bray NEEDS this win. Please don't fuck it up WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

So Wyatt is by himself now and when Harper returns he has no stable to return to then.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

did anyone pay attention to that Bray promo?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2016)

Women's match. Ass time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> did anyone pay attention to that Bray promo?


The origin of the dog I'm thinking?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

JUST GET THEM ALL OUT THERE DURING THE COMMERCIAL


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

yea RAW won


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Well those entrances took a bit of time.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

the sooner we get out of these "throw all the women together" matches, the better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> did anyone pay attention to that Bray promo?



Stopped doing that years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Naomi wearing white tight pants aint PG, I keep staring at her ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

........


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2016)

heel turn heel turn heel turn


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

RHYNO & SLATER ARE GONNA WIN THE TITLES


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Turning the Usos heel, does that mean their cousin will now follow suit.


----------



## Legend (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally something happens with AA, they are the tag versions of Apollo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

I missed it, how did it happen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Such deep promos by Wyatt and Orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2016)

Are they fucking gonna do anythiglng for aj vs dean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

The fuck.... why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Fandango's new gimmick is smashing chicks? 


PlacidSanity said:


> Such deep promos by Wyatt and Orton.



Right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

lol.. the fuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Kane's gonna make an excellent mayor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

So now we know of SmackDown's version of the squash.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 6, 2016)

Heath is a star


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

FAMILY MAN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn, to think I would hear Ryder getting booed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

I fucking love heel turn+injury angles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

So does this heel turn mean the Usos will stop wearing those HotWheel decals on half their faces then.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, to think I would hear Ryder getting booed.


Sucks for him but that's what he gets for tagging with that goober, mojo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

I didn't know Samoans can be heels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

"Defeated John Cena at SummerSlam" as one of the side bar facts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

"Soccer mom" chants now.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 6, 2016)

Why does Dean talk so fast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

Kinda anti-climactic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2016)

Raw gets three hours to work with and can have crap angles/skits along with extra time should the show run over a bit, SmackDown gets just two hours and cuts off right on the end of second hour with no extra time allotted should the show go over a bit.   Yeah.....


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

Smackdown is cursed. American Alphas out of the tag match sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Smackdown is cursed. American Alphas out of the tag match sunday.



It's an angle.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's an angle.


Oh yeah? I missed most of smackdown and just caught shane talking about dude being out for 4-6 weeks on Talking Smack. I guess I got worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh yeah? I missed most of smackdown and just caught shane talking about dude being out for 4-6 weeks on Talking Smack. I guess I got worked.



Kayfabe lives.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2016)

DB and Renee have great chemistry.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 6, 2016)

Apply Burn Heal to AJ, Dean set that man on fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2016)

Usos confirmed better samoans than romang


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2016)

Missed smackdown too. 

FUCK.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

The club collected another set of balls

Also tonight was probably crews best match in the E, miz makes every one look good


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2016)

Just got done with Smackdown. Oddly enough, I'm kinda torn.

It was better than Raw, no question. They would've had to have actively attempted to be worse. The opening segment killed the crowd a fair amount unfortunately, but after that everything was about as solid as you'd come to expect. So on the one hand there's that: another good week for SD.

On the other hand though, as far a being a go home show, I gotta be honest... left a bit to be desired. The only matches I'm really hyped for is Miz/Ziggler, and that's because it's probably the only ones that felt like they had a huge focus. As far as the stories are concerned, I'm as interested on where they'll go as I am every week, but when it comes to the *matches*, not a lot of them have much heat. Even AJ/Dean (for as hard as Dean rocked the mic, _again_) is kinda being cooled off because the end of their segment was kinda anticlimactic and I still am just not feeling AJ's character as much as I think I should.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------



PlacidSanity said:


> Liking the Crews/Miz match so far.  Crowd seems to be into it.



Can I just say that if the concussions finally catch up with Dolph, the dude would be great as a color commentator. He was amazing tonight in that Crews/Miz match. He repeated himself a bit, but that's because JBL kept asking different versions of the same question.


Slater is having the time of his damn life. Man, if they don't win the titles Sunday, I am going to be extremely sad.



Kenju said:


> Apply Burn Heal to AJ, Dean set that man on fire



Dean: "Ain't no trophy for the face that comes in 2nd place."

Me: Fuck.... 



kurisu said:


> I fucking love heel turn+injury angles.



And this one in particular is really smart, too. It gives Heath and Rhyno a chance to get the titles, and for Heath to get his contract. Then in a matter of weeks, they'll probably drop them (probably to the Usos) and the Alphas get to pursue the titles unimpeded when they return.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2016)

>American Usos 

You had one job John.

One job.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if Dean is part Dragon, cause he was legit breathing fire on the mic this week.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

Great, so with the Smackdown Women's title and the Smackdown Tag-team titles it seems like the WWE is going all the way with this brand extension. Good, I hope this shit doesn't end in a about a year. Because not only have you created a bunch of new titles with zero prestige but you (WWE) have also limited yourself in terms of who can hold what title and the possible match ups. Can RAW superstars even hold Smackdown titles and vice versa? The whole thing is a fucking mess.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

I also wonder how far Paige will fuck up her career for Del Rio. It should be interesting. I hope they're in love because WWE is going super hard over this shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

Cena worked the end of Smackdown dark matches. I just want to reiterate that he's not gone and they're simply keeping him off of TV. I really think this stuff with AJ, the arm band, face that runs the place, the worst human being ever segments, is all the lead up to Cena tying Flair's record at Mania.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena worked the end of Smackdown dark matches. I just want to reiterate that he's not gone and they're simply keeping him off of TV. I really think this stuff with AJ, the arm band, face that runs the place, the worst human being ever segments, is all the lead up to Cena tying Flair's record at Mania.



Wouldn't surprise me, a lot of times where Cena looses clean it's used as a build up to a bigger triumph for him.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got done with Smackdown. Oddly enough, I'm kinda torn.
> 
> It was better than Raw, no question. They would've had to have actively attempted to be worse. The opening segment killed the crowd a fair amount unfortunately, but after that everything was about as solid as you'd come to expect. So on the one hand there's that: another good week for SD.
> 
> On the other hand though, as far a being a go home show, I gotta be honest... left a bit to be desired. The only matches I'm really hyped for is Miz/Ziggler, and that's because it's probably the only ones that felt like they had a huge focus. As far as the stories are concerned, I'm as interested on where they'll go as I am every week, but when it comes to the *matches*, not a lot of them have much heat. Even AJ/Dean (for as hard as Dean rocked the mic, _again_) is kinda being cooled off because the end of their segment was kinda anticlimactic and I still am just not feeling AJ's character as much as I think I should.



Ironically they have the same problem RAW did when they were actually trying earlier in the a year. A ton of talent but no interesting storylines.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't think taking the title off of Ambrose and putting on AJ would help either. I think they need to get a feel for different wrestling segments. It might be pretty cool if they dedicated 30 minutes or so to 1-2 wrestlers calling someone out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

Hope he doesn't get his ass kicked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

If Punk loses then Vince's "I'm in entertainment business" comment will always hold true.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

From everything I've heard about Punk's show either they're either working him or us. Like either he's going to get his lights knocked the fuck out or like he's this really smart fighter who is a better striker than we think. 

Personally I hope he wins and then loses like his next 2-3 fights then comes back to WWE and wins the belt as a part timer. Legit will give no fucks. Don't care if it's him selling out, don't care that he's a part timer, Punk brought back like 40% of the regulars in here.



Larcher said:


> Wouldn't surprise me, a lot of times where Cena looses clean it's used as a build up to a bigger triumph for him.



Yeah, the only problem with my prediction is really when it comes to when they want to give Cena the win back. It's going to Cena and him getting to Flair's record is going to be something they really make a huge deal of, maybe they use it to prop up Survivor Series or Rumble? Idk I'd like to see AJ reign for awhile, the work rate will keep me satisfied not sure about everyone else.



Raiden said:


> I don't think taking the title off of Ambrose and putting on AJ would help either. I think they need to get a feel for different wrestling segments. It might be pretty cool if they dedicated 30 minutes or so to 1-2 wrestlers calling someone out.



I'm not sure what there is to help? I mean it's not perfect but the show is really good. The problem is mostly in the failings of the women and the inability to mask those deficiencies with the booking. Like the majority of the problems they have with the booking are solved by time, by taking the time to develop and cement characters from week to week. 

Like for as much shit as I give Ambrose for being kind of shitty in the ring I still love the fact he's basically the most protected non-company guy they've had as champion in like forfuckingever. Ambrose has lost like 1 match since May and it's like a DQ loss to Corbin from last week. Dude was pinning HHH at house shows before he got the belt.

I don't know if we get an improvement if it's AJ over Dean, like the tradeoff is way way better matches that are on a different level by comparison but weaker and less entertaining TV segments.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

I think this is part of Cena vs. Taker build up. I expect Cena to lose a title match at Rumble, again.. clean. That's when Taker gets into the picture. And that's when (hopefully) Cena beats taker and turns heel. That'd be a good program.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

And Undertaker retires, please.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh my dearest Soul, youre just begging me to punch you in the balls


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think this is part of Cena vs. Taker build up. I expect Cena to lose a title match at Rumble, again.. clean. That's when Taker gets into the picture. And that's when (hopefully) Cena beats taker and turns heel. That'd be a good program.



This makes a ton of sense actually especially if they give Shane the Brock feud. I still think this ends with Cena tying Flair though, I don't see how you can set up AJ like this and not have the fall be at Cena's hands when he's walking around with his arm band and taking his nickname. 

I wonder if they would have the balls to do this or if they would make it Title/Career even. Idk it's tough but I think I'd be in because that's a really hard angle for them to fuck up. 

Taker has seen the past 3 decades of company men come and go now he's fighting perhaps the greatest company man ever while being Vince's greatest creation. Shit writes itself like the Shane storyline did. 



Kenju said:


> Oh my dearest Soul, youre just begging me to punch you in the balls



Don't be a flatbread. I complimented him and said he's a more entertaining TV character. Like this title run will hopefully make it so they book him right going forward but he doesn't need the belt right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

This guy is fucking huge. He's bigger than Brock. This is one their 2 new signings.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

The lack of any big story going into this match makes me believe Ambrose/AJ feud will be going on for awhile


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> The lack of any big story going into this match makes me believe Ambrose/AJ feud will be going on for awhile



I think that's a flawed assessment because you're of the mind there has to be a story for both guys here when the story being told here is clearly about AJ Styles finally getting everything he wanted in the ring but still not getting respect out of it. The story is how Ambrose embarrassed him and just gives no fucks, it's another guy who AJ has to make respect him and beating Cena isn't enough to register for Dean. 

I just don't see how you stunt AJ's momentum when he's the featured star of Smackdown ads and beat Cena in the best match at Summerslam. Not for Ambrose who is again the most protected champion they've had in fucking forever.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

@SoulTaker

Well i didn't say he wasn't going to win i said the feud would last awhile. He isn't going to just grab the title from Dean and move on to the next guy. And this two week feud built on nutshots aint gonna cut it just yet

AJ can have his momentum, won't mean dirt shit when he takes the L this Sunday to my boy


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

AAA wants Del Rio back after he fucking pissed all over their belt 

Oh man Vince really tanked his value.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

He tanked his own value with messing with Paige so soon knowing that he was on thin ice to begin with. I thought that when they brought him back he'd be pushed or at least more interesting than before. I guess some things don't  change.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

Ibwas pretty broken up first time he was relased and exstatic when he came back

The diffrence a year makes


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

Del Rio gave the company notice in June so it's safe to say something else happened and triggered them.



Sauce said:


> He tanked his own value with messing with Paige so soon knowing that he was on thin ice to begin with. I thought that when they brought him back he'd be pushed or at least more interesting than before. I guess some things don't  change.



You're missing the sarcasm. AAA and CMLL are the two biggest promotions in Mexico with AAA being more popular but CMLL being more of the workrate company. I'm about 80% sure that's the current day case.

ADR has iron clad cache on the lucha scene and thus he has automatic value to every major promotion in the world that caters to hardcore wrestling fans because his lineage means something to them. So it's really more so about the fact that Vince really can't harm ADR's stock and not even ADR being a fucking dipshit about his bookings is enough to harm the interest level in him. TNA will be there to drive up his appearance fee too.



Zen-aku said:


> Ibwas pretty broken up first time he was relased and exstatic when he came back
> 
> The diffrence a year makes



I wasn't happy about it because I really think he was a great if bland worker(top 75-100) who could accidentally put on a really great match. Like I think to the dog shit feud with Christian and how they put on these sneaky 3.5-4 star matches that were objective. Though building matches around the tree of woe double stomp was dumb.

I just don't think he works in WWE without Ricardo and the cars. I don't think that really works that well either but I just think that all the things that make Del Rio a draw and an engaging character are meaningless in terms of the way WWE produces it's content. Like he would help ROH out a shit ton and probably help revitalize their meandering main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2016)

Crazy. Rhodes can't use his own name wtf:


Cena comments on not being at backlash:


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Crazy. Rhodes can't use his own name wtf:
> 
> 
> Cena comments on not being at backlash:



I'm a huge ass Cody mark. Again was a dude who I was told I was crazy for putting above Ambrose in terms of ring work on account of the fact Cody has never really had a great stretch of amazing matches. But like the other side of the Cody thing is that he really should have kept his mouth shut about ESPN. I don't think WWE cares about the TMZ stuff, they'd rather him not but the stuff with ESPN was stupid on Cody's part. What WWE should cut their ties with a company that has helped put more eyes on their product because some dude whose like a fake Stephen A/ Chris Broussard/ Scoop Jackson wannabe wants to talk shit about KO's kid. That's on the dumbass for opening his mouth not on ESPN.

It's really crazy that WWE is prioritizing making new stars and letting Cena go away for a little to make everyone better in the long run. It's just obviously not a Vince move at all or like some bad shit happened to him. Cena is a 20% increase to any live gate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

Cody was/is money. If I owned a promotion I'd bet on him being the face of said promotion. Poster boy looks, great ring work, excellent showmanship, and can work the mic. Marketability potential is insane. He shits on Dean, and I think Dean is decent bar his dumb ass clothesline.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

Of course, they bring up the best when he has nothing to do with the conversation. I gotta teach you fuckers again about how fancy that clothesline is again dont I


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Of course, they bring up the best when he has nothing to do with the conversation. I gotta teach you fuckers again about how fancy that clothesline is again dont I



I bring it up because like 8-10 of us put up our best workers list and Ambrose was on everyone's list over guys like Cody and at the time Goldust who were on their Brotherhood run, or atleast the part of that run where they were getting cooled down. And like it or not Dean is kind of like the gatekeeper of good workers and bad since he's inconsistent to the point where you have to almost call him the baseline for everyone else in WWE. 

Like the dude will have 4 star matches with Seth and HHH but then has a bad match with Ziggler and Lesnar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

That clothesline is shit. Not even the biggest Dean nutlicker can deny that shit. 

And holy fuck Soul, did I partake in that list-making convo? I think I did, I remember putting DBry and Nakamura at numbers 1 and 2 respectively.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

EDIT: Interesting how when done with Rollins and Cesaro it doesn't look as ugly. Still trash tho.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

I think Ziggler's overrated anyways.

Also, the clothesline is a work of art. When will you peons learn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2016)

I like Cody a lot I'm a fan of his besides his stardust stick. But I really hate the "wwe could have made money out of him" lines. Considering that gets thrown around with the likes of wade Barrett and Damien Sandow. Yes they've been misused more than treated well, especially sandow. But wanting these guys to hold the title as the face of the company is pure sillyness.

The one who had the highest ceiling out of the three is Cody which I say is a top upper mid carder at best.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

I was just speaking from my POV. Didn't know about his lineage or his stock to the lucha libra scene. That's nice. However, ADR in my eyes hasn't got any more interesting since coming back to the WWE.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

I've still loved Masked Cody the most, putting bags over people's faces.
Dude was awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I was just speaking from my POV. Didn't know about his lineage or his stock to the lucha libra scene. That's nice. However, ADR in my eyes hasn't got any more interesting since coming back to the WWE.


I liked adr and kinda disappointed he's leaving but. But besides being a great worker he's trash. Charisma on the TV screen we dry and entire overall appearance and the aura he brings is weak.

Wwe just expected this guy to be large in the Mexican community just because he's Mexican.

Besides great matches every built up to a feud with him was trash and never said anything memorable on the mic.

Only thing he got over with himself with the si chants.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

RAW viewers
3.069 million viewers, down from last week’s 3.413 million viewers.

Hour 1: 3.350 million viewers
Hour 2: 3.066 million viewers
Hour 3: 2.792 million viewers

suprised that 3rd hour drop wasnt bigger with that Old Day stuff...

I think they did fine for Labor Day
Theyre saving the HHH announcement for that boost


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like Cody a lot I'm a fan of his besides his stardust stick. But I really hate the "wwe could have made money out of him" lines. Considering that gets thrown around with the likes of wade Barrett and Damien Sandow. Yes they've been misused more than treated well, especially sandow. But wanting these guys to hold the title as the face of the company is pure sillyness.
> 
> The one who had the highest ceiling out of the three is Cody which I say is a top upper mid carder at best.


Any one who says wade barret or sandow could of been maineventers should be ignored

Cody to to be honest

His look and finisher are terrible and he honestly isnt any thing special.

If he can make a name for himself on njpw and the indies thats cool and he defeintely should of been booked better on the midcard but a main eventer?

No


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

ANY OF YOU GUYS OPEN TO JOIN A FANTASY LEAGUE THATS DRAFTING TONIGHT?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

I think we tried to do all the major promotions on a list and then switched to WWE guys only. Jay Lethal got a ton of love. I'd be down to do some new lists. Would be way more worthwhile now that WWE has dipped into the rest of the wrestling world's talent.



Zen-aku said:


> Any one who says wade barret or sandow could of been maineventers should be ignored



Right? The difference in the situations is so fucking different. Cody is American Wrestling royalty, looks like a model, and is married to hot ass Eden. Cody has such an endearing knowledge of prowrestling too that like he really could hack it in any alignment depending on the personality traits you want to accentuate.



Sauce said:


> I was just speaking from my POV. Didn't know about his lineage or his stock to the lucha libra scene. That's nice. However, ADR in my eyes hasn't got any more interesting since coming back to the WWE.





WhatADrag said:


> I liked adr and kinda disappointed he's leaving but. But besides being a great worker he's trash. Charisma on the TV screen we dry and entire overall appearance and the aura he brings is weak.
> 
> Wwe just expected this guy to be large in the Mexican community just because he's Mexican.
> 
> ...



You guys just don't know enough about the guy and don't have the context. Like this is one of those things you can't get, it's like me with the Dave Mathews Band, no clue what makes people think they're so fucking good. That's ok but the thing is that your attacking the character and calling the dude trash but the reason he got back to WWE is because the work he did everywhere else in the world was considered upper-echelon stuff.

Like if you want to shit on him while knowing about his post-WWE run or who his father is, and who he was before the WWE, and say you don't find him to be this or that then sure you're not speaking from a less knowledgeable place. Because the fact is that Alberto El Patron had a lot of buzz and was doing great work in LU which is why he got the US Open rub from Cena.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

Turning Face makes a guy forget you were trying to break his ankle a couple weeks ago


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Turning Face makes a guy forget you were trying to break his ankle a couple weeks ago


Wrestling

Is

Weeeiiiirrrred


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think we tried to do all the major promotions on a list and then switched to WWE guys only. Jay Lethal got a ton of love. I'd be down to do some new lists. Would be way more worthwhile now that WWE has dipped into the rest of the wrestling world's talent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know we meant he's trash in the wwe. Don't try to start pointless arguments.

We know he's highly talented and respected in the wrestling world.

But in the wwe world we could hear our fingers typing on the keyboard louder than Del Rio buz in the wwe.

His wwe career will be remembered more for his out of the ring action.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 7, 2016)

So begins the comeback.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> So begins the comeback.


Rumors say cesaro might leave i hope a world title feud with owens will tempt him to stau


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Turning Face makes a guy forget you were trying to break his ankle a couple weeks ago



considering wrestlers got away with attempted murder numerous times.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2016)

So I'm guessimgatch 7 at clash of champions


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You know we meant he's trash in the wwe. Don't try to start pointless arguments.
> 
> We know he's highly talented and respected in the wrestling world.
> 
> ...



Nah man I didn't try to start an argument I just said you don't get what he is in the context of wrestling as a whole and because of that you probably shouldn't shit on him like you were by saying he had a trash aura. It's kind of a short sided catch all statement. 

Like I'm all for WWE accomplishments meaning more and having a bit more weight to a reasonable degree, but that doesn't overwrite good work you do in other feds.  

You might have known, but the other guy legit said he had no clue about ADR's lineage or work elsewhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So I'm guessimgatch 7 at clash of champions



Either Sheamus or both come out looking weak from this. They screwed up an easy angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2016)

Vampiro looks different as shit


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2016)

Asuka is Bae


----------



## Sauce (Sep 7, 2016)

Legend said:


> Asuka is Bae


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Either Sheamus or both come out looking weak from this. They screwed up an easy angle.



What would you have done, sweep, competitive series, or something I'm missing. 

If it goes to 5 or 6 instead of 7 it could get back some heat but I think the hole was dug when you let someone go down 3-0, especially when the angle isn't even David v Goliath. 

The matches have all been good. I really have no problem with these guys working each other this often because this style of match is my wheelhouse, but I hate this angle more than just about anything. 

This isn't even really hindsight 20/20 but one of these dudes needed/needs to be on Smackdown for their sake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What would you have done, sweep, competitive series, or something I'm missing.
> 
> If it goes to 5 or 6 instead of 7 it could get back some heat but I think the hole was dug when you let someone go down 3-0, especially when the angle isn't even David v Goliath.
> 
> ...



Let them exchange victories without a single one getting a huge advantage. Angle ruined when Sheamus won 3-0. Now we wait for the one-dimensional comeback  

Or worse Sheamus actually wins. 

Would have gone: Sheamus-Cesaro; 1-0, 1-1, 1-2, 2-2, 2-3, 3-3, 3-4. No need to overthink it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really crazy that WWE is prioritizing making new stars and letting Cena go away for a little to make everyone better in the long run. It's just obviously not a Vince move at all or like some bad shit happened to him. Cena is a 20% increase to any live gate.



There's probably genuine anxiety about what the state of the creative direction will be like in five years. No one has come close since Orton to matching Cena's fandom, and the company is highly reliant now on Brock to make rare appearance for a superstar feel. I hope they eventually give in and realize that they have a ton of creative talent who can get over eventually, but just need to maybe up the edginess of the television presented. We don't need to see booty and tits to make a megastar.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeff Hardy was so close..


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 7, 2016)

Man shinsuke even makes sqaush matches look fun


Also i like tm61 but they need to diversify

Watching cwc now

Edit:is noam dar better in the indies? cause he has not impressed me at all


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Man shinsuke even makes sqaush matches look fun
> 
> 
> Also i like tm61 but they need to diversify
> ...



I think changing the trunks helps. I feel like tm61 really needs a gimmick to even get to the main roster. They are great wrestlers but they really have been underachieving considering where they were at last year in Japan.

I think Dar is really overmatched here. Like if he was here and there weren't guys with certain similarities like TJP and ZSJ he'd fare better but he's a grapplefucker. Like the guy can wrestle but he's a pretty bad wrestler.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Rumors say cesaro might leave i hope a world title feud with owens will tempt him to stau


I don't blame him, Vince keeps treating him like shit for whatever reason and overlooking a hot talent like Cesaro who's upper-midcard most definitely.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2016)

Not sure how true that is, but there's a report out that people were pissed about the segment. Fortunately I didn't watch it.



Conversation between Paige and WWE not going well.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2016)

Like his best of 7 feud with Shamus has been horrible. Lose 3 times in a fucking row and now have a generic comeback? ugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)

Hearing angle is next year pre order character for 2k


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Like his best of 7 feud with Shamus has been horrible. Lose 3 times in a fucking row and now have a generic comeback? ugh.


WWE creative need to realise it's not 2013 and trading matches with Sheamus ain't gonna help push midcarders like Cesaro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)

Don't even think they want to try to push Cesaro.


I'm not that huge on Cesaro since his mic skills are trash but its obvious he's one of the guys that's a prime example of creative are fools


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2016)

Push was probably the wrong word to use, but I definately think this whole storyline is an attempt to cater to people demanding they do more with him. People will stay hopeful, but once it's over Cesaro will be back to his usual roots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)

Disgusting rumor


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2016)

Larcher said:


> WWE creative need to realise it's not 2013 and trading matches with Sheamus ain't gonna help push midcarders like Cesaro.


There having great matches and crowd is invested so it is helping


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2016)

So is the Universal title just gonna be the hot potato championship?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Turning Face makes a guy forget you were trying to break his ankle a couple weeks ago





Zen-aku said:


> Wrestling
> 
> Is
> 
> Weeeiiiirrrred



I think my favorite example of this is when Punk and Mysterio were getting all buddy-buddy during a tag match when about a year prior, Punk made it his mission to terrorize Mysterio's entire family. 

Eh, still tho, while it's weird, at least has a teeny bit of logic to it. Kind of a "respect between warriors" thing. Being screwed by Trips and KO is slowly making him realize the path the authority has lead him on, and Zayn understands what its like to be constantly shit on by KO, so as men, they're putting their last match aside.

That's how I view it, anyway.



Raiden said:


> Not sure how true that is, but there's a report out that people were pissed about the segment. Fortunately I didn't watch it.



Well, old day WAS pretty awful. I wonder what they have to say about it.

*clicks link*

...Oh. Well, yeah, that was pretty bad too. Especially since Sasha's a face currently.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 8, 2016)

Just bought the Kevin Owens Show shirt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2016)

The knowledge that we're gonna be getting the Face Seth that we've wanted for a long time
The knowledge that this means Seth's moveset opens back up.
The knowledge that Seth will resume taking nasty bumps outside that he'll _immediately_ shake off again.

Conflicted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The knowledge that we're gonna be getting the Face Seth that we've wanted for a long time
> The knowledge that this means Seth's moveset opens back up.
> The knowledge that Seth will resume taking nasty bumps outside that he'll _immediately_ shake off again.
> 
> Conflicted.



The question is

Who next on his injuried list


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Just found out that WWE doesn't actually freeze the contract of their talent, they simply state if you're out for more than 6 weeks the company has the right to get back those missed dates. So if your contract is one year and starts on today's date but you get hurt August 8th 2017 and are medically cleared to compete September 8th 2017 then WWE gets to flex your contract for a month.

What's the controversial aspect here is that they really don't have the grounds to keep a talent on their books for an egregious or what can be construed as malicious amount of time. So this is why they let the clock tick on Mysterio then ended up releasing him when he was like 3 months from his end date. We know that Mysterio had them over a barrel simply because they released him and made him sign an agreement where he couldn't talk shit on them.

Edit: Basically DB could potentially get out and go elsewhere to wrestle without it being that he has so much time added to the contract.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I think my favorite example of this is when Punk and Mysterio were getting all buddy-buddy during a tag match when about a year prior, Punk made it his mission to terrorize Mysterio's entire family.
> 
> Eh, still tho, while it's weird, at least has a teeny bit of logic to it. Kind of a "respect between warriors" thing. Being screwed by Trips and KO is slowly making him realize the path the authority has lead him on, and Zayn understands what its like to be constantly shit on by KO, so as men, they're putting their last match aside.
> 
> ...


my favorite is how many times kane has atenpted to kill taker


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2016)

Tbh, Kane and Undertaker came from a troubled upbringing keyfabe wise, so their mixed chemistry is a bit more understandable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Tbh, Kane and Undertaker came from a troubled upbringing keyfabe wise, so their mixed chemistry is a bit more understandable.


True my brother tried to bury me alive too and i forgave him aswell.

#thuglife


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just found out that WWE doesn't actually freeze the contract of their talent, they simply state if you're out for more than 6 weeks the company has the right to get back those missed dates. So if your contract is one year and starts on today's date but you get hurt August 8th 2017 and are medically cleared to compete September 8th 2017 then WWE gets to flex your contract for a month.
> 
> What's the controversial aspect here is that they really don't have the grounds to keep a talent on their books for an egregious or what can be construed as malicious amount of time. So this is why they let the clock tick on Mysterio then ended up releasing him when he was like 3 months from his end date. We know that Mysterio had them over a barrel simply because they released him and made him sign an agreement where he couldn't talk shit on them.
> 
> Edit: Basically DB could potentially get out and go elsewhere to wrestle without it being that he has so much time added to the contract.


Why would mysterio talk shit i was under the assumptiom they were on great terms

Rey is a garutnteed hall of famer

Also i miss seeing dbry wrestle but you dont think hes actualy gonna come out of retirment do you?

He was having seziures and shit


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Why would mysterio talk shit i was under the assumptiom they were on great terms
> 
> Rey is a garutnteed hall of famer
> 
> ...


Don't think that will stop him even tho it should. What Brie need to do is lay the housewife game on him thick so he never wants to wrassle again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Why would mysterio talk shit i was under the assumptiom they were on great terms
> 
> Rey is a garutnteed hall of famer
> 
> ...



Now they are but at the time the proceedings were contentious. They froze his contract and tried to basically make it so he couldn't leave when he had asked kindly to do so. You're right they're good now, he did that interview not too long ago.

I do think he's going to come out of retirement unless he has a kid, then I think we can cool the jets on a DB comeback. Being a father changes a lot of men. 

Like when he said he's still not sure there's anything wrong with him and is doubting the validity of the test, but like got cleared by at least 2-3 other doctors?

Idk man like I've got mixed feelings about it because I believe that if the athlete is educated on the harmful effects of concussions and how it's basically your brain getting rattled so hard it starts to bleed, but you're still willing to keep doing the sport then it's on you. But like I feel like the seizure story was just so fucking terrible and that this is a dude who could really die in the ring, so maybe he is someone who needs to be protected from himself. But that really flies in the face of my previous opinions.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't think that will stop him even tho it should. What Brie need to do is lay the housewife game on him thick so he never wants to wrassle again.


Tfw, that's what Chris Benoits wife tried...


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Tfw, that's what Chris Benoits wife tried...



You know that's fucked up but I'm not even going to front like that didn't make me chuckle. Probably not really kosher but damn man Chris Benoit jokes are like dead baby jokes, they're fucked up and will damn you to hell but damn there's some hilarious ones. 

#ToothlessAggression


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 8, 2016)

The last rhing any one wants is to wake up one morning and see bryans name in headlines


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 8, 2016)

Aren't all promotions like that tho? Or do some stay logical forever?


I swear in TNA one year aj n Daniels hated each other next their tag partners. One year someone's rivals next they're in a faction together. 

Is that just TNA n wwe


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The last rhing any one wants is to wake up one morning and see bryans name in headlines



That's the conflict man. Like it's his choice but he's obviously not really going to make the one that's beneficial to his long term health, but who are we to be an obstacle if he loves wrestling this much and has the clearance. There's so many layers here.

I think in a perfect world if he did come back he would work a limited schedule on the indies. Like no G1 Climax for him but he can be the dude who challenges for the briefcase and wins then works like the 3-4 tours they have between G1 and 1/4 Dome shows. That's really playing on the moon but I think if he comes back he's doing NJPW and by proxy ROH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Aren't all promotions like that tho? Or do some stay logical forever?
> 
> I swear in TNA one year aj n Daniels hated each other next their tag partners. One year someone's rivals next they're in a faction together.
> 
> Is that just TNA n wwe



Like 95% of the promotions in the world use the good friends better enemies trope. Lots of promotions love the strange bedfellow tagteams. The problems really comes when you like don't write in the distrust of the dude who was a heel a week ago, especially considering the dude he was heeling on is a dude he's buddying up now. 

Not everyone stays logical forever but the call is for there to be continuity or atleast acknowledgement. Though I think it's just one of those things you have to go wrestling is weird and not think too much or you'll destroy the work. I say that because even if they acknowledge canon shit there are times people are still upset.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2016)

I kinda want Dean to retain so the crowd can turn on him


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2016)

Drew vs Sandow on TNA right now


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda want Dean to retain so the crowd can turn on him



That would be kinda hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That would be kinda hilarious.



a good heel nowadays is an unwanted babyface 

Look at Miz, Roman 

They doing good heel work


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> a good heel nowadays is an unwanted babyface
> 
> Look at Miz, Roman
> 
> They doing good heel work



Hell, compared to Roman, for Dean it would fit Keyfabe-wise.
Unlike Roman, who in-storyline just started getting boo'd just because, Dean has been a total shit-noodle to just about everyone he's come across since winning the title. If the fans do end up booing him Sunday (should he win), I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they used that as the breech point to stealth-turn him.

Would be the most organic affiliation switch they've had in a while, IMO.

EDIT*
Wait, actually I take that back. The New Day from Faces to Heels to back again was pretty seamless.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Hell, compared to Roman, for Dean it would fit Keyfabe-wise.
> Unlike Roman, who in-storyline just started getting boo'd just because, Dean has been a total shit-noodle to just about everyone he's come across since winning the title. If the fans do end up booing him Sunday (should he win), I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they used that as the breech point to stealth-turn him.
> 
> Would be the most organic affiliation switch they've had in a while, IMO.
> ...




New Day just works on so many levels.

They ate their booty-O's after all


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

So no one here cares that Paige quit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So no one here cares that Paige quit?


she's a fucking dummy. All for that perro wannabe Eddie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So no one here cares that Paige quit?


The only women i care about are 

Auska
Natalya
And Bayley 

In that order


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So no one here cares that Paige quit?



It was telagraphed for a while, so I guess no one has anything to say now that it's official.
The situation sucks a lot, but WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she's a fucking dummy. All for that perro wannabe Eddie.


Told you delritto is no joke bro. The perro is dickin Paige like a pro and has her wrapped around it.


Zen-aku said:


> The only women i care about are
> 
> Auska
> Natalya
> ...


That's it? No love for Becky or The Baws?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So no one here cares that Paige quit?



Paige didn't officially quit. She got legal representation.

Hopefully it's the same lawyer Punk hired.

EDIT: PAIGE-SAAAAMMMMMAAAAAA NNNOOOOOOOO

And one last fuck you to ADR.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah..........yeah.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 9, 2016)

Dorito is officially donezo


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2016)

Good riddance.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 9, 2016)

Tbh, I think ADR comes off pretty self entitled if part of his reasoning was genuinely because he wasn't in the main event picture, even if WWE promised he should be grateful as many superstars didn't get even half as good a career as him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 9, 2016)

Del Rio got pushed to levels that a TON of white wrestlers would sell their left nuts for. He held every conceivable title. He was put over CM Punk during Punk's hottest period and ratings went down. He was given everything and never gave back.

Let's not even talk about him accepting hush money about racism in WWE management.

If Carlito re-debuted on RAW next week, no one would care where ADR currently is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Yeah they put all that money into Delritto and I'm pretty sure he didn't draw a fly.
I miss my boy Carltio, he was one of my favorites for a while in 2004-2006 period. They did dude wrong teaming him up with Torrie and Flair.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2016)

Sooo... the intricate dance of the Tango involves 2 partners.

Del Rio is talented, but unfortunately boring as newspaper in WWE. The two just never managed to mesh for whatever reason. But leeet's not make the mistake of suddenly forgetting shit like the removal of most of his gimmicks (pyro, scarf, car, Ricardo), that forced face turn, The League of Nations, and his partnership with Zeb mothershitting Coulter. It's intellectually dishonest as fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Sep 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> New Day just works on so many levels.
> 
> They ate their booty-O's after all


Oh Dear god no, they, enzo, cass, bayley, rollins, and owens suck major ass. Worst wrestling era ever since they came.

And Paige quit? Jesus they want this company to go down in flames don't they.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sooo... the intricate dance of the Tango involves 2 partners.
> 
> Del Rio is talented, but unfortunately boring as newspaper in WWE. The two just never managed to mesh for whatever reason. But leeet's not make the mistake of suddenly forgetting shit like the removal of most of his gimmicks (pyro, scarf, car, Ricardo), that forced face turn, The League of Nations, and his partnership with Zeb mothershitting Coulter. It's intellectually dishonest as fuck.


Even with all those things I found Delritto to be a bit of a bore and felt his announcer Ricardo was outshining him. But yeah WWE definitely did him no favors with this last run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 9, 2016)

Seth Rollins wild.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2016)

RAWLINS


----------



## Larcher (Sep 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth Rollins wild.


That anaconda vice


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Bitches can't overcome the will of the D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

Linkmyboy72 said:


> Oh Dear god no, they, enzo, cass, bayley, rollins, and owens suck major ass. Worst wrestling era ever since they came.
> 
> And Paige quit? Jesus they want this company to go down in flames don't they.



This is the cancerous comment that this thread hasn't had in ever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth Rollins wild.



But Punk is godly, Del Shitto is just another taco selling wetback


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But Punk is godly, Del Shitto is just another taco selling wetback


Damn bro this is the kinda shit that got dude slapped by Delritto. Be careful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn bro this is the kinda shit that got dude slapped by Delritto. Be careful.



I'm hispanic though. It's ok if I say it


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2016)

Seems adr parted ways on good terms


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Told you delritto is no joke bro. The perro is dickin Paige like a pro and has her wrapped around it.
> 
> That's it? No love for Becky or The Baws?


Every time becky opens her mouth i wana put my fist through my tv

As for sasha they killed my hype for her by not putting the belt on her at mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

ted. said:


> Seems adr parted ways on good terms



bullshit he wanted to be pushed but is trying to lie about it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2016)

ted. said:


> Seems adr parted ways on good terms


No point in burning bridges


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm hispanic though. It's ok if I say it


Oh all is ignored then. 



Zen-aku said:


> Every time becky opens her mouth i wana put my fist through my tv
> 
> As for sasha they killed my hype for her by not putting the belt on her at mania


Not sure why Becky bothers you so much. She's pretty ok on the mic.She used to have a lot worse material before but now she's been pretty straight.

I guess I can understand being tired with how they drag their dicks with Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh all is ignored then.



Can't ignore Dana's fine body though


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh all is ignored then.
> 
> 
> Not sure why Becky bothers you so much. She's pretty ok on the mic.She used to have a lot worse material before but now she's been pretty straight.
> ...


Maybe its jusy me but between how it sounds like shes gargeling razorblades and how it all sounds soforced i think shes the worse promo on the roster


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't ignore Dana's fine body though


Ol girl is built!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2016)

Damn that's probably ADR's last major WWE stay in...


----------



## Kenju (Sep 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ol girl is built!!



What  happened to that body? It used to look great

also




> *Kevin Owens’ pick for Dean Ambrose vs. AJ Styles at Backlash:*
> 
> “I’ve been in the ring with both. I think Dean Ambrose has got this one. AJ Styles is an incredible performer; very spectacular. There’s something about Dean Ambrose that you can’t really put your finger on it as to why he is so successful but it’s always the same kind of appeal as I have. He’s very determined, very passionate, and I think he will fight very hard to keep his title and will.”



even the Fighter of Prizes recognizes who the fated winner will be. Surrender your dreams Soulman


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2016)

God damn that was quick.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2016)

Man, this brand split was ill-timed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2016)

They should have done it earlier in the year. I still think it was strange to do it in the middle of summer.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 10, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> God damn that was quick.


WCPW gonna become the new TNA


----------



## Larcher (Sep 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They should have done it earlier in the year. I still think it was strange to do it in the middle of summer.


That's when they traditionally to the drafts.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh wow Alberto would have actually been good in TNA. Corgan done fucked up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Oh wow Alberto would have actually been good in TNA. Corgan done fucked up.



How so?

ADR didn't draw for shit when he was WWE champion four times.

Paige had a much bigger fanbase than Borito does. Corgan should make a play for her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 10, 2016)

TNA literally looks like a roster full of caws


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> TNA literally looks like a roster full of caws


They've got some legit talent there but yeah overall it doesn't look too hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> What  happened to that body? It used to look great
> 
> also
> 
> ...



They're trying to sell this match as ...A.) not shit

B.) predictable

Pretty easy to see AJ is gonna win , Dean challenges for No Mercy , and he loses again .

After wards AJ vs Bray , Dean vs Randy


----------



## Kenju (Sep 10, 2016)

Why would they tell KO to say that? Obviously he's going with what he personally believes

They were right, you fucking fake Dean fan. Change your goddamn username you disgrace

--


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2016)

KO is repeating company line you damn mark 

Plus even though I like Dean I'm also a big AJ fan  so obviously he's gonna be pushed to the moon 

Dean's time is up


----------



## Kenju (Sep 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> KO is repeating company line you damn mark



The fake fan making all kinds of assumptions.

Bro over here got the scoops more than Dave Meltzer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2016)

Kenju said:


> The fake fan making all kinds of assumptions.
> 
> Bro over here got the scoops more than Dave Meltzer


Dont hurt just cause i dont slobber over dean and his super flaws


----------



## Kenju (Sep 10, 2016)

Simply disgusted is what I am. All I see is shame, fake fan

Mah boy will be fine either way


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2016)

I want Punk to come back and I'm fully aware of the problems with the UFC for him but I hope he wins!

Coming out to Cult of Personality.

LET'S GO PUNK!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2016)

Womp womp


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 10, 2016)

Punk raped harder than Orton suffered vs Lesnar..


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2016)

Kayfabe died today.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2016)

Feed CM Punk to lesnar.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 10, 2016)

Punk got fucked.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2016)

Completely outclassed.

TNA roster gonna be legit if they grab all the recent WWE guys

CM Punk
Ryback
Wade Barrett
Sandow
Rhodes
Del Rio
Paige


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Punk hates TNA more than he hates the E.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Completely outclassed.
> 
> TNA roster gonna be legit if they grab all the recent WWE guys
> 
> ...



They have Sandow and Cody is working dates with them and working Mike Bennet.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2016)

Why did they book Gall to go over Punk in a squash match?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 10, 2016)

Honestly, Punk could never come back to WWE and get booked at the top of the card. He got annihilated. Didn't even look half way decent. Poor guy


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2016)

"H-H-H-Hey V-V-Vince, i-its me, P-Phil, d-d-do you think there's any way you could m-m-make room for me? H-Ha ha, you know, f-for old times sake?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 10, 2016)

Noooo ;(((((


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 10, 2016)

Punk's post-fight conference reaction.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 10, 2016)

Put on a mask and go to NJPW please Punk


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 10, 2016)

Question is when he coming back.to wwe


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 10, 2016)

If anything Punk will most likely become a commentator in UFC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> If anything Punk will most likely become a commentator in UFC.


The hell


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh wow just noticed the event was taking place in Cleveland wonder why...


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

My statement still stands.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk is still a winner. He's got AJ Lee


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> My statement still stands.



He hates WWE.

Especially after they treated his wife when he left.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk aint coming back lel. Plus I'm pretty sure Dana's paying Punk mad money, win or lose. And everyone more or less predicted Punk would lose. He lasted longer than I thought he would so I'll give him that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> He hates WWE.
> 
> Especially after they treated his wife when he left.



All the big names all come back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Question is when he coming back.to wwe


When Vince finally croaks because there is no chance in hell he's ever stepping foot in a WWE ring while Vince is still running things.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Punk aint coming back lel. Plus I'm pretty sure Dana's paying Punk mad money, win or lose. And everyone more or less predicted Punk would lose. He lasted longer than I thought he would so I'll give him that.


He lasted longer than a minute so you give him that?

If he does fight again and loses in the exact same way he's done.

I doubt he even fights on a main card next time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When Vince finally croaks because there is no chance in hell he's ever stepping foot in a WWE ring while Vince is still running things.



Lol yeah ok


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> All the big names all come back.



Randy Savage never came back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Randy Savage never came back.


That's because he's dead?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That's because he's dead?



When he was still alive, genius.

He died in 2011.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> When he was still alive, genius.
> 
> He died in 2011.


And he got inducted to the hall of fame after.

Ultimate warrior sued wwe countless times and other shit but he came back.

Jake the snake hard core druggy came back.

Bret hart came back after all they been thru. 

Goldberg talked shit about wwe forever and now he's a big part of 2k17 and rumored to face Brock at mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

We acting like punk shitting on wwe is the first when every other wrestler does it.


Bret can continue to shit on the product and Seth Rollins and still have a role at survivor series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He lasted longer than a minute so you give him that?
> 
> If he does fight again and loses in the exact same way he's done.
> 
> I doubt he even fights on a main card next time.



Dude's old, outmatched and out of his comfort zone. If anything I think that other kid was going easy on him lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dude's old, outmatched and out of his comfort zone. If anything I think that other kid was going easy on him lol.


Yeah his ufc future isn't bright.

I give him credit tho he took a risk.

But Dana not going to have him under contract if he goes 0-3


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> When he was still alive, genius.





WhatADrag said:


> And he got inducted to the hall of fame after.


After he died.

Savage never came back to WWE after he left for WCW when he was till alive.

*MY* statement still stands.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> After he died.
> 
> Savage never came back to WWE after he left for WCW when he was till alive.
> 
> *MY* statement still stands.


LOL ok


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah his ufc future isn't bright.
> 
> I give him credit tho he took a risk.
> 
> But Dana not going to have him under contract if he goes 0-3



He got money and even more exposure. Punk is still over. He can still make a fine living outside of WWE.



WhatADrag said:


> LOL ok



LOL okay what? Savage didn't return.

EDIT: Same with Chyna albeit different scenario.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He got money and even more exposure. Punk is still over. He can still make a fine living outside of WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL okay what? Savage didn't return.




By doing what writing comic books the rest of his life ??? 

If you haven't noticed a majority of wrestlers become supper irrelevant years down the line if they are no longer involved in the wrestling business  with the very few expections like the rock. And yet he still shows up.

And that's because he died I guarantee you he'd been on our TV screen by now if he was alive 

But I'll give u the people who died as examples lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

People are forgetting that Punk is still a millionaire.

Punk's net worth is $25 million.

He's doing MMA now because he wants too.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> People are forgetting that Punk is still a millionaire.
> 
> He's doing MMA now because he wants too.



How's he going to maintain being a millionaire if he has nothing successful going out side of wwe the rest of his life?

And plus once that doctor takes a shit ton of money from him in the law suit


----------



## Kyu (Sep 11, 2016)

Mad respect to Punk for going in there and doing what he wanted to do. 

Never thought dude had such a passion for MMA - before all of this, of course.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Punks networth is 7.5


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How's he going to maintain being a millionaire if he has nothing successful going out side of wwe the rest of his life?
> 
> And plus once that doctor takes a shit ton of money from him in the law suit



All Punk has to do is have the doctor that treated his Mersa staph infection testify for him.

Also, If you can't live on $25 million dollars for the rest of your life, you just suck at managing money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> All Punk has to do is have the doctor that treated his Mersa staph infection testify for him.
> 
> Also, If you can't live on $25 million dollars for the rest of your life, you just suck at managing money.




Its 7.5 million


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Punks networth is 7.5


Punk said himself he's has $25 million.

I think he knows more about his own bank account than you do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Punk said himself he's has $25 million.
> 
> I think he knows more about his own bank account than you do.




Lmao you're telling me his net worth skyrocketed to 25 million after he left when he was wrestling he had 7.5 million.

You believe that shit?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Weird seeing Punk like this man. He's usually full of confidence.



WhatADrag said:


> By doing what writing comic books the rest of his life ???
> 
> If you haven't noticed a majority of wrestlers become supper irrelevant years down the line if they are no longer involved in the wrestling business  with the very few expections like the rock. And yet he still shows up.



You don't have to be Rock-levels of rich for you to be "alright". 
And you sure as hell don't need the WWE to be a pro wrestler.



> And that's because he died I guarantee you he'd been on our TV screen by now if he was alive
> 
> But I'll give u the people who died as examples lmao



Drag on that psychic bullshit. Give us what? That it's possible Punk might never come back?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Weird seeing Punk like this man. He's usually full of confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao when he comes back I'll remember this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lmao when he comes back I'll remember this.



Remember what? Nobody's saying "it's never going to happen", just not likely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Remember what? Nobody's saying "it's never going to happen", just not likely.



You guys were just telling me he's not coming back now its nobody says it's never going to happen?

Fuck we arguing for?

Just by tonight i could tell punk missed large crowd reactions. Dude won't be satisfied writing comic books and watching hockey. He's cm punk when is he ever satisfied?

Punk has that same alpha mentality Brock has where he can run shit around wwe. Vince will offer punk millions of dollars where he can't refuse because of the money he knows a punk come back is since the majority of us started watching wrestling again because of punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys were just telling me he's not coming back now its nobody says it's never going to happen?
> 
> Fuck we arguing for?



You asked when's he coming back. I don't speak for Juice, but I implied not likely. 



> Just by tonight i could tell punk missed large crowd reactions. Dude won't be satisfied writing comic books and watching hockey. He's cm punk when is he ever satisfied?
> 
> Punk has that same alpha mentality Brock has where he can run shit around wwe. Vince will offer punk millions of dollars where he can't refuse because of the money he knows a punk come back is since the majority of us started watching wrestling again because of punk.



You imply you know Punk, so you should probably know that his ego is as big as Vince's. If Punk ever comes back, I see it as a HoF induction. Plus, it's not just between him and Vince... There's Nose, and Nose doesn't like Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You asked when's he coming back. I don't speak for Juice, but I implied not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> You imply you know Punk, so you should probably know that his ego is as big as Vince's. If Punk ever comes back, I see it as a HoF induction. Plus, it's not just between him and Vince... There's Nose, and Nose doesn't like Punk.




THEY ALWAYS COME BACK

minus the people who already passed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

John Pollock ‏@iamjohnpollock  41m41 minutes ago
Dana White tells me that if CM Punk has another fight, it probably shouldn't be in the UFC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> THEY ALWAYS COME BACK
> 
> minus the people who *didn't*


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


Im a whoop you boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Im a whoop you boy



We desperately need the dumb tag back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> We desperately need the dumb tag back.


Cm punk coming back Buddy.

Just a matter of when


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Loook in my eyes what do you seeee


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)

"I know your anger, I know your dreams
I've been everything you wanna be"


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk looks like he lost an ear lmao

Triple H just fired a shot


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

That triple h tweet is fake


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2016)

But the real Triple H has that same idea on his mind too ya know


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But the real Triple H has that same idea on his mind too ya know



U right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk still gets to smash AJ tho. I'd take twice that beating just to wife her.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

CM Punk Royal Rumble Surprise Entrant


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

I say punk returns when he's 40

Wouldn't be mad if he did it sooner


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

If he's wrestling Again, I'm betting he's going to Japan.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2016)

Xjammes being a straight up fuck boy


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Tomorrow a great day bears play and AJ wins the title.

Someone told me dean shouldn't lose because dean has the most potential out of anybody. Wwe just needs to let him be free.

I'm not disagreeing 

But AJ I personally want AJ winning


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ can't go over Dean imo. Next PPV maybe, not their first encounter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't get the Punk hate. If it wasn't for Punk, ya'll still be seeing Cena vs. Orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Flow said:


> AJ can't go over Dean imo. Next PPV maybe, not their first encounter.



True but I don't want either guy losing clean so I wonder how this will go.

Plus AJ is favorite in betting odds to win by the way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't get the Punk hate. If it wasn't for Punk, ya'll still be seeing Cena vs. Orton.



No one hates punk. He's top five all time for me. Don't mean we can't point out his faults and also make fun of his L tonight.

No one is safe from that on the internet..

Same people who crack jokes on him would mark out if his music hit in the wwe.  

Including me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No one hates punk. He's top five all time for me. Don't mean we can't point out his faults and also make fun of his L tonight.
> 
> No one is safe from that on the internet..
> 
> ...



You're all bitches then. Stick with your favorites dammit.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2016)

Fake ass fuck bois is what some of ya'll are! Civil War in the Pubk fandom!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You're all bitches then. Stick with your favorites dammit.



Sound like u love the man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't get the Punk hate. If it wasn't for Punk, ya'll still be seeing Cena vs. Orton.


at no point did punk put a stop to cena orton infact im pretty sure weve gotten that since he left

And i love punk but but hes been a bitch cutting ties with freinds shitting on the buissness that was his bread and butter aint cool


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> at no point did punk put a stop to cena orton infact im pretty sure weve gotten that since he left
> 
> And i love punk but but hes been a bitch cutting ties with freinds shitting on the buissness that was his bread and butter aint cool




To be fair we haven't had cena vs Orton in about two years.

But don't even try to explain why we poke fun at punk even if we say he's one of the greatest or our favorites ever. They ignore that and listen to what we have to say negative about him and say thats not true. The entire wrestling business and his former friends and wrestling fans deserve to be treated that way from punk because we all messed up somewhere.

By the way Brett posted a pic of him and punk today that could have a thousand jokes alone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Flow said:


> AJ can't go over Dean imo. Next PPV maybe, not their first encounter.


They already had first encounter a while back.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> at no point did punk put a stop to cena orton infact im pretty sure weve gotten that since he left
> 
> And i love punk but but hes been a bitch cutting ties with freinds shitting on the buissness that was his bread and butter aint cool


tbf Punk is just making sure he don't get played by his supposed 'friend' who showed up backstage all buddy buddy at a company they're supposed to be suing together.

DTA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry but....punk fight reminds me of how Cutler is gonna look today.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They already had first encounter a while back.


 PPV 1v1? That's what I mean


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Punk seemed very reserved and humble about everything. I can tell he's disappointed with the outcome but also he's happy he tried this dream in the first place. If he does fight again, he definitely needs to go down to a more amateur level.

Punk was one of my favorite wrestlers, but I've never held my breath waiting for him to return. He's enjoying his life post-WWE and I say good for him. But everything that happened last night, and everything that's been said about it in the aftermath, was pretty much to be expected.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Well for starters Punk is more inclined to embellish his bank account like pretty much every celebrity ever.



> The figures are acquired from all publicly available information including salaries, real estate holdings, divorces, record sales, royalties and endorsements. The estimated net worths come from a formula that takes out taxes, manager's fees, agents' fees, and lifestyle.



7.5 seems more realistic than 25 tbh.

I'm not trying to be judgmental but there are wrestling fans and sports entertainment fans and a lot of sports entertainment fans think they're wrestling fans but aren't. They like aspects of wrestling and can enjoy it but there's got to be the right context if that's what kind of fan you are.

In context of Punk if you realize that he was this revolutionary comet that made pretty much everything he ever did better just because he was in it and is responsible for one of the most legendary events in the history of pro wrestling then you probably get it. You get that you should celebrate what he was and meant for wrestling, that he represented what a lot of us loved about it and made us believe what he said when he said it.

If you're a sports entertainment fan and you can't grasp what Punk meant to wrestling as a whole, how this guy came in from ROH after one of the most celebrated indie runs in the history of wrestling, with the Samoa Joe feud being probably the most underrated feud of our generation, and shocked the system of the WWE. Subpar body, shitty elbow drop, he came in here and put on some of the legendary feuds of a generation because he was the best all around storyteller in the history of wrestling. 

I hope Punk goes to NJPW and has the same kind of run AJ had before coming back to WWE and getting enough nuclear heat to force their hand into a Mania main event. Probably will never happen but I never thought AJ Styles would be the favorite to be the lineal, and real, WWE Champion ever.

Anyway I still get goosebumps. I still remember what it was like hearing one of the greatest and most revolutionary promos in wrestling's history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well for starters Punk is more inclined to embellish his bank account like pretty much every celebrity ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you this is the most realistic post here.

When I say wrestlers always come back to the ring I mean it.  

Punk being fed up with wrestling, talking shit, he has enough money, he left in a bad way and being on bad terms with wwe seems pointless with Brock Lesnar walking around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sound like u love the man.



I'm a fan of his work. 



Zen-aku said:


> at no point did punk put a stop to cena orton infact im pretty sure weve gotten that since he left



Not as much though. He pretty much opened the door for DBry and NXT to be honest. 



> And i love punk but but hes been a bitch cutting ties with freinds shitting on the buissness that was his bread and butter aint cool



Are you talking about the Jericho thing? and IIRC he only shat on the WWE for fucking up his health and firing him on his wedding day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'm a fan of his work.



Same


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Still can't believe AJ is in the wwe.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm certain AJ is walking away WWE Champion today.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> "H-H-H-Hey V-V-Vince, i-its me, P-Phil, d-d-do you think there's any way you could m-m-make room for me? H-Ha ha, you know, f-for old times sake?"


Shit, he got stomped that bad


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Shit, he got stomped that bad


13 minutes later, I pity punk after watching that fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'm a fan of his work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and the thing with colt

And the thing with hornswoggle

And how when mecgreggor was running his mouth he said wrestlers should shut up and take it


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Man Booker havin a field day on poor Punk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man Booker havin a field day on poor Punk.


Oh shit mvp


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

On a more rasslin note, what's everyone's predictions for Backlash? Mine are:

Dean vs AJ: The face that comes in 2nd place overtakes the 1st place. Wasn't it rumoured Dean was losing it on this PPV anyways? As much as AJ got the upperhand on Tuesday, creative are really fixating on his win over Cena as if it's the start of him being an unstoppable force.

The Miz vs Ziggler: either by countout or DQ, Dolph wins emphasizing the Miz's cowardice and prolonging this feud, as creative really seem to be aware they've hit a goldmine and want to go an extra mile with the Miz as a character right now.

Six women elimination match: based off of how it's been booked, a face is gonna win, cause the heels have been getting the upperhand left, right, centre. Nikki is my top bet, as she's had the most storyline built around her, alongside Carmella leading up to this match. Carmella will prolly continue to feud with Nikki for the title 1v1.

Heath Slater/Rhino vs American Alpha or w/e they're facing: Either the hottest free agent gets what he's been looking for since the draft, or the fight ends in double DQ by interference of the Usos establishing their heel turn further.

Orton vs Wyatt: lol rko out of nowhere. They've fucked up with this, as Orton is looking his weakest in a long time and Wyatt needs a chance to make himself relevant again. Orton can afford a loss way more than the latter, but creative probably want him in the title scene asap, so it'll go to him sadly

Did I miss any other matches?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh shit mvp


He believed in Punk.   I did too....wouldn't bet for him tho.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

Tfw the crowd is burnt out from punks match before Backlash even begins.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

So Punk lost handily huh? Disappointing, but not unexpected. Lost most of his practice matches? Only trained for roughly a year? Sounds about right, and he probably knew he'd get mopped too, which is why he's become more subdued recently. Still impressed that he went for it, all things considered.


kurisu said:


> You're all bitches then. Stick with your favorites dammit.



I've brought this up literally for years. Eh, but no one listens to me. Just the whiney dude that can't handle it when people change their minds on someone. Meh.



Larcher said:


> On a more rasslin note, what's everyone's predictions for Backlash?



6 Woman Elimination - *Becky*
I'm rooting for her and just think it'd fit. A lot of people say Nikki, since lolBellas, and even I wouldn't be surprised if she won, but I think the way they've made Lynch pretty prominent and has shown that she's the gutsiest "fighter" of the roster is probably Smackdown's way of telegraphing it, and it'd fit right in with the show's overall theme. Plus, Nikki will probably be too involved with Carmella. I can see Car getting eliminated early and then coming back to fuck Nikki over.

*Heath Slater & Rhyno*/Hype Bros or Usos
Usos ARE going to win their Hype Bros match, and then go on and probably lose Slater/Rhyno to complete the contract storyline.

*Orton*/Wyatt
I REALLY want Wyatt to win this... but Orton is the biggest star-power figure they have next to Bryan himself and maybe AJ, so he needs a pick-me-up after his loss to Lesnar.

Miz/Ziggler
I dunno, mostly cuz like you said, I'm expecting a fuck finish. It doesn't really matter much who wins if that's the case. If Ziggler wins, Miz gets to fight another day, talk about how he's smart enough to keep his title, and gets major heat and a good reaction for Ziggler. If Miz wins, Miz is a cheater and gets major heat and good vibes for Ziggler. Ideally anyway.

Dean/*AJ*
As much as I'd like Dean to win, AJ's probably gonna take it. Which sucks. I'd be cool with Dean getting put heavily on the ropes, realizing he can't win and cheating his ass off to win against AJ to initiate a double turn. But that's fantasy booking and will likely not happen.



Larcher said:


> Tfw the crowd is burnt out from punks match before Backlash even begins.



Man, that would suck.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

Tbh i want Becky to win and your outcome would be a logical way to keep the Nikki/Carmy feud going without either getting the title.

I can only hope creative do the right thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

They saying Orton isn't cleared smh


----------



## Kenju (Sep 11, 2016)

Heard Orton might be injured, fucking bullshit if he is. goddamn is everyone made of glass


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Heard Orton might be injured, fucking bullshit if he is. goddamn is everyone made of glass



Well he took legit punches from a ufc fighter 

Expecting worst ppv of the year


----------



## Larcher (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Well he took legit punches from a ufc fighter
> 
> Expecting worst ppv of the year


More like worst match of the year. Everything else will be at least ok.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm thinking Dean is going to cheat to defend the title or intentionally get himself DQ'd to retain, to along with his "I will do any thing to keep the title" attitude, and set AJ up as a face. Of course AJ's face turn is better suited for a club betrayal, but this wouldn't be a bad way to do it.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 11, 2016)

Wyatt will devour someone and finally get a win perhaps...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Larcher said:


> More like worst match of the year. Everything else will be at least ok.


Sike


----------



## Kenju (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I'm thinking Dean is going to cheat to defend the title or intentionally get himself DQ'd to retain, to along with his "I will do any thing to keep the title" attitude, and set AJ up as a face. Of course AJ's face turn is better suited for a club betrayal, but this wouldn't be a bad way to do it.



I was thinking this except keep AJ heel and then once the feud ends, Dean will turn heel

AJ goes for the forearm but Dean counters with a kick to the balls


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I was thinking this except keep AJ heel and then once the feud ends, Dean will turn heel
> 
> AJ goes for the forearm but Dean counters with a kick to the balls




If this happens blacklash even trasher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Orton vs Bray not happening.Orton is not cleared to compete.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Heard Orton might be injured, fucking bullshit if he is. goddamn is everyone made of glass





White Hawk said:


> Orton vs Bray not happening.Orton is not cleared to compete.



It was his shoulder again, wasn't it...?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Goddammit Orton. this ppv probably gonna be a weak one.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)

>orton not cleared

Please feed someone to Bray, he needs some PPV wins. Send out all the jobbers Stroman has crushed, anything


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It was his shoulder again, wasn't it...?


Nah,it was the Brock stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> That and the thing with colt
> 
> And the thing with hornswoggle
> 
> And how when mecgreggor was running his mouth he said wrestlers should shut up and take it



He's a dick I know. From what I've heard and read, we'd probably never be friends personally. But that's personal shit, I still don't see how he shat on the business. 



Shirker said:


> I've brought this up literally for years. Eh, but no one listens to me. Just the whiney dude that can't handle it when people change their minds on someone. Meh.



Prolly because you're vague 98% of the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Backlash predictions: 

Miz over Dolph 
Wyatt will cut a dumb promo in place of the match
Usos over Hype Bros
NIKKI WINS LOL *toooo toooo toooo toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*
Slater/Rhyno over Usos 
AJ vs. Dean ends in DQ


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It was his shoulder again, wasn't it...?


Or it could be the fact he probably has a concussion?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

That's wwe fault for promoting a match with a guy not cleared


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Nah,it was the Brock stuff.





WhatADrag said:


> Or it could be the fact he probably has a concussion?






kurisu said:


> Prolly because you're vague 98% of the time.



Me vague? That's crazy. You're crazy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

I'd cane Noelle. 



Shirker said:


> Me vague? That's crazy. You're crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

There's still no word yet on how  will handle tonight's match with Wyatt but Orton is backstage at the pay-per-view in Richmond. Kane replaced Orton at a weekend live event in Raleigh, North Carolina, picking up a win over Wyatt. notes that Kane would be the likely  replacement for Orton, unless a surprise was done.

------

Ayyy shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuck advertisements and sponsers, I've been doing well diet-wise but now I'm gonna see the KFC logo throughout the whole show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

You know what you have to do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2016)

I am of the mind that the point of Kane's career is when a wrestler needs to be putting over people. So if he's facing Wyatt, he should lose.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ
Becky Lynch
Miz
Heath and Rhyno
Orton/Bray doesn't happen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Flow said:


> PPV 1v1? That's what I mean



but if AJ loses there's no point in him going after the title since it would put him back in line.

At least if he wins, Dean vs AJ 2 could be better built and if Dean loses again, then he can turn


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Tonight my baby Nikki becomes the first Smackdown Women's champion?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Also 

<cleared schedule for Backlash
< only  two matches worth seeing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I am of the mind that the point of Kane's career is when a wrestler needs to be putting over people. So if he's facing Wyatt, he should lose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

They're selling #signheathslater
A star is born.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Wonder how far Miz can be buried.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Wonder how far Miz can be buried.



He wont be. Only heel in Smackdown that gets legit heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They're selling #signheathslater
> A star is born.



Heath vs HHH would truly push him to the moon .

Make that storyline happen


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Fucking J.R. burying Dolph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> There's still no word yet on how  will handle tonight's match with Wyatt but Orton is backstage at the pay-per-view in Richmond. Kane replaced Orton at a weekend live event in Raleigh, North Carolina, picking up a win over Wyatt. notes that Kane would be the likely  replacement for Orton, unless a surprise was done.
> 
> ------
> 
> Ayyy shit.




I really hope  it's Taijiri


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Holy shit dat bury by Lawler. Said he beat Dolph the same night he almost died.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

So heels _heeling _it up on Bryan for being an incompetent GM. WWE is so weird.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

I changed my mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I changed my mind.



Roman's dick doesn't taste so good anymore?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Im confident backlash will be a good show and will surprise people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Im confident backlash will be a good show and will surprise people



Wait. Why wouldn't it be? Good storylines and talent, should be decent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

When will Wyatt ever walk the walk.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Roman's dick doesn't taste so good anymore?



Roman is the GOAT. And that's the bottom line


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


I feel like Matt will bring Broken Hardy to the WWE sooner or later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



Glorious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I fully expect  Carmella as women's champ due to the fact most of the women in that division are shit .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I fully expect  Carmella as women's champ due to the fact most of the women in that division are shit .



Carmella and not Becky. Maybe you should go back to work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Carmella and not Becky. Maybe you should go back to work.



Probably saving Becky for Wrasslemania .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably saving Becky for Wrasslemania .



Just like they saved Sasha and Charlotte for Mania?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

This card is so fucking thin. Was this available for purchase or was it only on the Network?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This card is so fucking thin. Was this available for purchase or was it only on the Network?



It's not if you kept with the build up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just like they saved Sasha and Charlotte for Mania?


well they did save Charlotte for Mania


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's not if you kept with the build up.



I did keep up. There's no Orton and Bray tonight. How isn't this thin as fuck? It's turrrrrible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Rhyno's shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well they did save Charlotte for Mania



She came in champion.

EDIT: These shirts are GOAT tbh 

EDIT2: This chemistry is Godly. Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Fucking Harley Alexa.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Alexa Quinn. ded

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Alexa Bliss in Harley Quinn-lite attire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

Alexa Bliss



YOUR NEW WOMENS CHAMPION


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

Alexis Bliss talking that shit



SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't see Nikki being not chosen over these women. She's like the female Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kek Apollo Crews has been lost in the low roster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Apparently Nikki is cosplaying Wonder Woman as well. So they're going with a comic book theme for that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> She came in champion.
> 
> EDIT: These shirts are GOAT tbh
> 
> EDIT2: This chemistry is Godly. Beauty and the Beast.



I forgot about that


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apparently Nikki is cosplaying Wonder Woman as well. So they're going with a comic book theme for that match.



*Thinks of Becky in Superhero-inspired ringwear*
Heart, be fucking still.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apparently Nikki is cosplaying Wonder Woman as well. So they're going with a comic book theme for that match.



Winner gets to sleep with Batman?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

God I think I'll skip out on pre-show and just wait for  HEATH, BABAYYY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Thinks of Becky in Superhero-inspired ringwear*
> Heart, be fucking still.



Psylocke pls. 
And Storm for Naomi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Angle Slam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Bayley can be Squirrel girl


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Apollo Crews used to be cool, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Crews really needs to go back down to NXT.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 11, 2016)

Corbin the future


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Good match tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Who is this Jimmie?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I wonder how hard it is to stay unbiased when talking about your significant other in a pre show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Weird how they're willing to call a title a trophy but not a belt.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> End of Days


More like the end of pushes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Keep forgetting it's 9 /11 today


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Keep forgetting it's 9 /11 today



Same. I haven't seen a single person throw a bitchfit about it today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

too much goddamn blue


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Same. I haven't seen a single person throw a bitchfit about it today.


Lucky you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome to Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

That fucking adult male wearing all that Bayley gear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

at least Daniel and Shane aren't on Smackdown all the time but still


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That fucking adult wearing all that Bayley gear.



"Baylee's only popular with Adult Males driving merch sales up. So overrated." 



Dean Ambrose said:


> too much goddamn blue



Blu Brand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That fucking adult male wearing all that Bayley gear.



More embarrassing is that she's not on Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Ranallo is a 90s announcer in terms of quality. So fucking good, reminds me of JR and Joey Styles put together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "Baylee's only popular with Adult Males driving merch sales up. So overrated."



I see it fucker, I see what you did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shane stop being  the good guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Same. I haven't seen a single person throw a bitchfit about it today.



I  just think it's time to move on. Plus I want to go back to calling it 7/11 day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

No cosplay for Becky? Cancelling Network.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Alright boys women up first who you got

Iam calling nikki cause lolbeckylosses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Still think dat ass aint PG


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

"Sho nuff!"
Otunga trying desperately to convince us that he's black.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

deddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd     

This match going into my wankbank tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Naomi gimmick is just Bayley's on acid .


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still think dat ass aint PG


I think they told her to cut down the twerking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I think they told her to cut down the twerking



Too distracting. Kids wont be focusing on the wrasslin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

*sigh* Dana is the only one for me since Layla departed from the company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

I guess Becky's kinda like Jean Grey with the hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*Nikki and Natalya get knocked out of the ring*
*The intense wishes that this was an Over-the-top-rope match*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Naomi's booty slows her down way too much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

this only reminds me of how god awful most of these women are at wrasslin.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Naomi's booty slows her down way too much.



On the bright side, she can take back drop bumps with little to no issue.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Bliss looking fine tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Bliss gives off the crazy waifu vibe. Definitely a fan of hers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> On the bright side, she can take back drop bumps with little to no issue.



Not even that , it bounces her right back up almost like a tennis ball


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Cattle mutilation!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

LOOK AT THAT STRENKH COLE. DA POWAH OF NIKKI CENA.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Best match of the night


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bliss gives off the crazy waifu vibe. Definitely a fan of hers.



Same. She's grown on me a lot in the short time she's been on the Smackdown roster.
I feel like I would've liked her a lot in NXT, where she probably got more airtime.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It doesn't hurt that she's qt as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Nikki didn't even learn how to kick out at 2. Cena would be ashamed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice spot.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

This is a decent match so far, but the commentary are right about the odd booking. Why is everyone throwing everyone out of the ring instead of pinning them?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I was a little worried for Naomi there but nice a  job


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Naomi the only high flyer now at days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This is a decent match so far, but the commentary are right about the odd booking. Why is everyone throwing everyone out of the ring instead of pinning them?



Bliss even broke up a submission.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Noooo Bliss 

EDIT: Good showing tho.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Alexa Bliss getting eliminated first. 
Eternal sadness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

oh shit Naomi eliminated someone


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Botchamania.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Naomi mvp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

And da botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

crowd pissed that Naomi got eliminated


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

One of the worst botches i have seen. Are they serious lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

wuttttttttttttt? WHARTTT? WHATTTT? WAIT... WHAT?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd pissed that Naomi got eliminated



I heard boos when Bliss got knocked out too.

----------------------------

HOLY SHIT, CARMELLA PINNED NIKKI! CARMELLA FUCKING PINNED NIKKI!


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Nikki eliminated on some bullshit. Of course.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Carmella really has no movesets.

Dammit Becky gonna win this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Someone check on Vince. I think he's gone insane. 

COME ON BECKY THO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

T-Bone city


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Becky. Fucking. Lynch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats Becky !! 

also you were right Kirisu


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Becky.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Would hve meant more if she beat one of the horse women


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Carmella > Becky

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

You deserve it chants  



Dean Ambrose said:


> Congrats Becky !!
> 
> also you were right Kirisu



I had Nikki Bing doe  

0-1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

That botch ruined the whole thing for me. Damn good match tho.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2016)

Becky


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

@Larcher WWE did the right thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Tank you as well Becky


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

I am really dumbfounded. This is as surprising as Cena losing clean for me.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

BAEcky Lynch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dafuq is this? They had to ruin Miz's momentum with this bullshit.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Who the hell is that little shit ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

crowd booing the promotion


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Hahahahaha the miz.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Nikki vs. Becky at No Mercy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz, the 2nd top heel on SD, is in an angle with Nickelodeon things.

Not wanting.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray injuring randy.....ok


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Read Usos tron as "Play Hard in the Pants"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2016)

Soooo thats how they are writing Randy off


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Heel usos>>>


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Huh. Well, that solves that problem.
At least they didn't just say "He can't wrestle, sorry guys"

So now what're they gonna do?

-------------

Usos look fly as fuck, woah. Nice that it's finally gonna be cool to like the Usos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

The usos in all black


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Heel Usos need this theme back:


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

The usos look cool


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

The USOS look homeless as heels.

Also, the Smackdown titles look great.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2016)

Usos need a new Titantron


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

well Hype Bros gonna job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Miz, the 2nd top heel on SD, is in an angle with Nickelodeon things.
> 
> Not wanting.


That's what he gets for being an interesting heel character making most heels on Raw look bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Rawley


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Fail bros


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

so wait Usos heel gimmick is being Romang Reingz?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Rawley



Hey, speaking of wrestlers that no one except me like, the Hype Bros entertain the fuck out of me.
Ryder is Ryder, and Rawley is a fucking coke-headed goofball. And I love it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Yo this guy is a  animal lmaoooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Hey, speaking of wrestlers that no one except me like, the Hype Bros entertain the fuck out of me.
> Ryder is Ryder, and Rawley is a fucking coke-headed goofball. And I love it.



Rawley is entertaining. Hype Bros need more promos to develop them. But yeah, they're more or less alright.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so wait Usos heel gimmick is being Romang Reingz?



The perfect heel gimmick if you ask me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Usos getting duel chants.
They really ARE John Cena: Tag Team Edition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The perfect heel gimmick if you ask me.



not if they're getting 50/50 like Cena meng


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

I actually like Bad Man Rikishi. Too bad he jobbed hard.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Haha i like rowley


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Usos getting duel chants.
> They really ARE John Cena: Tag Team Edition.



Lmaooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Hope Usos start getting fat. And get Tonga hair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

the way Rawley bounces off the ropes  is hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Rawley just killed himself. 

--------------------

Good match. Good finish. Now for the champ match later tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Usos with dat psychology. WTF?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Tequila sunrise noice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

STOP CHEERING THE FUCKING HEELS YOU FUCKING HIPSTERS!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Didnt think the Usos were exciting at all.
Decent match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Tequila sunrise noice



Shit. I just noticed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Heath slater so over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

dammit Heath y u so shining right now?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)

Who is ready for the uso's to get some mega heat by beating Slater and Ryno.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Usos lookin' like legit threats murdering everyone's legs.



Dean Ambrose said:


> STOP CHEERING THE FUCKING HEELS YOU FUCKING HIPSTERS!!



I was reading a Reddit thread the other day talking about the go-home show on Smackdown, and someone made a joke where they said "I'm glad that Usos are heel. Now i can finally cheer them."

Pretty damn accurate. Had me rollin'.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Who you guys got for the cwc winner


----------



## Sauce (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Who is ready for the uso's to get some mega heat by beating Slater and Ryno.


If it'll make them any more interesting. Sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Usos lookin' like legit threats murdering everyone's legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't deny I  love a good heel promo but for fuck's sake don't go on tv and pop for a heel. I think some of the heels should be allowed to go nuclear on a crowd one day. Or do Dean's rebound clothesline


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Only four matches left with 2 hours


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Who is ready for the uso's to get some mega heat by beating Slater and Ryno.



Win-win to be honest. Slater/Rhyno stuff is good, and if losing gives the Usos heat then it's alright too. 



Zen-aku said:


> Who you guys got for the cwc winner



Kota pls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuck shit goddammit Miz. This heel work is as fine as Maryse.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh god miz is about to loose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

there's got to be a payoff to this.

either Cesaro for Miz or DB comes back or ....something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh god mix is about to loose



They need a solid heel, a bad guy that keeps winning. He should retain.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't deny I  love a good heel promo but for fuck's sake don't go on tv and pop for a heel. I think some of the heels should be allowed to go nuclear on a crowd one day. Or do Dean's rebound clothesline




It's partially WWE's fault for waiting so damn long to pull the trigger on proper turns/forcing face memes for so long, but it's still just kinda retarded from an immersion standpoint.

Kevin Owens exploding at the crowd and the "You deserve it" chants this past Monday was beyond satisfying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only four matches left with 2 hours


Make  AJ vs Dean hardcore Iron man match


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only four matches left with 2 hours



Mai event will probably be 45 mins.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2016)

If Slater and Ryno do lose, I wonder if Shane will go full heel and boot slater out of the building. Free heat for everyone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Miaz is a savage and doing probably the best mic work of his career.



Zen-aku said:


> Who you guys got for the cwc winner



I want Ibushi to win but I feel like it's going to end up being TJP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's partially WWE's fault for waiting so damn long to pull the trigger on proper turns/forcing face memes for so long, but it's still just kinda retarded from an immersion standpoint.
> 
> Kevin Owens exploding at the crowd and the "You deserve it" chants this past Monday was beyond satisfying.



Again it's super hard to boo KO when he's good and Jericho now too but I really want to respect the fact they are trying to get me to hate them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz gettimg cheered


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh, hey look, the start to a match that Ziggler/Dean _should've_ had.
Ziggler went wild dog on Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> If Slater and Ryno do lose, I wonder if Shane will go full heel and boot slater out of the building. Free heat for everyone.



Cheat AJ out of title,  screw over Miz, and that?

Mega heel Shane and DB


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz should start using bottom rope low risk moves to continue with his safe/coward working theme.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

This is a great night for obscure submissions


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Miz should start using bottom rope low risk moves to continue with his safe/coward working theme.



I want at least one spot whee he goes to do a suicide dive and then stops abruptly, waving his finger disapprovingly at the crowd for thinking he'd do something so stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I want at least one spot whee he goes to do a suicide dive and then stops abruptly, waving his finger disapprovingly at the crowd for thinking he'd do something so stupid.



Dynamic heel work you know?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz is looking great holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz stealing the surfboard stretch, Fuck! 

EDIT*
HE'S DOING THE BRYAN DROPKICKS, THIS CUNT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz stealing the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

finally boos for a heel


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> finally boos for a heel



Don't be so sure. Duel chants going on at the moment.
Not even masterful heel work can outshine the power of smug hipster!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

The heelery of Miz is next level right now. This is really criminal that Ziggler didn't do this with Ambrose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Hopefully this gets proper build towards the SD Mania main event. Miz is SD's top heel. AJ is still too liked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Don't be so sure. Duel chants going on at the moment.
> Not even masterful heel work can outshine the power of smug hipster!




Dammit this good match is gonna ruin everything 

Miz should stop and just slow down on the match


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

You realize a lot of the guys cheering for the heel are doing it because the heels are doing great work, it's out of respect a lot of times too. The popularity of heels is different then the live reaction on average.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hopefully this gets proper build towards the SD Mania main event. Miz is SD's top heel. AJ is still too liked.



The difference is that Miz is this role is completely believable. Not to mention he's shit talking guys everyone loves.

I know I keep on spamming it, but AJ's character, while funny, just doesn't fit him much, and so far his major fueds have all been either jerks (Jericho, Dean) or people the fans want to see lose (Cena).



SoulTaker said:


> You realize a lot of the guys cheering for the heel are doing it because the heels are doing great work, it's out of respect a lot of times too. The popularity of heels is different then the live reaction on average.



I don't care.

That's uh... that's not aggression aimed at you by the way, I just kinda don't and there's no nicer way to put it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz v Dolph > Dean v Dolph. Just putting this out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You realize a lot of the guys cheering for the heel are doing it because the heels are doing great work, it's out of respect a lot of times too. The popularity of heels is different then the live reaction on average.



I get it's out of respect but that's not the reaction a heel's trying to get or supposed to get. They're supposed to be hated  so you can invest in the babyface or tweener.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

No one is aloud to say miz isnt good in the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Backlash is actually good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> No one is aloud to say miz isnt good in the ring



His style is complemented with a storyline integrated into the match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> No one is aloud to say miz isnt good in the ring



Miz has the outstanding power to be good when he wants to be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shittttt.. close ass rope break. Fuck this is good.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Fuck finish!

Time for you to get down on your knees and pray!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz wins with shenanigans. Good stuff. MotN so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

dat heel win by shenanigans


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*Smackdown going INNNNN!*


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Miz is really a master of making other guys offense look credible and making a match believable within a vacuum.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I get it's out of respect but that's not the reaction a heel's trying to get or supposed to get. They're supposed to be hated  so you can invest in the babyface or tweener.



Exactly but you realize that you're basically asking a guy to get X-Pac heat then because the majority of heels who get booed are either bad, perceived to be terrible, or have unlikeable things going on in real life. Like in this day and age where social media things like twitter and the podcast show off your personality and allow you to carve out niche followings it's completely different dude. Like I get what you and everyone else who makes this point is saying but you also have to give credence to the fact that there is pretty much no scenario guys like us are going to boo Kevin Owens or heel Ambrose because we respect what they do. 

Like honestly the only way I think I could ever boo KO is if he power bombs DB.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

2-1

Time for Bray vs. Kane, giving this to Bray obviously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz is really a master of making other guys offense look credible and making a match believable within a vacuum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I suppose you're right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Kinda out of character from Bray.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Luke Harper?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

B..bray finaly got a win on ppv.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kinda out of character from Bray.



Very. That was concern over wins and losses.

Oh shit they did this on the house shows already...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kinda out of character from Bray.



Agreed. Why would Bray want to showboat by way of initiating a fake 10 count.
And why would he be afraid of Kane? He almost killed him twice. Granted that was with the family but still.



Zen-aku said:


> B..bray finaly got a win on ppv.....



Progress.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

they made it No holds barred


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Kane won at the house show btw.

Would have put Orton with Corbin and Kane with Miz regardless of the quality of tonight's match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

so much for no holds barred


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Maybe Bray should start no selling like 90s Taker. He's become very flat and boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Good God. 

EDIT: Could've done without the Orton taunt tho.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

This is probably a better match then we woukd have gotten with orton


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dunn botched the camera angle on that Chokeslam.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*the camera work during that chokeslam*
Dunn, I swear to god, tell the guys in the booth to *get their shit together.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

It's Stone Col... I mean it's Randy Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm sorry Mauro but I'm falling asleep in this match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's Stone Col... I mean it's Randy Orton.



"And that's the definitive statement...!"

-----

Welp, Orton was clearly booked to win this one before injury report. Shame. Still... pretty alright match for something that was thrown together.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Kane over Bray, and it's 2016. Why is creative stupid?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray gonna lose again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "And that's the definitive statement...!"
> 
> -----
> 
> Welp, Orton was clearly booked to win this one before injury report. Shame.



Booked so strong his replacement won. Das some Cena level bullshit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

can we give up on Bray Wyatt now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

They just have bray losing 247


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray is a jobber for life.

Thanks, John Cena.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

To think people omce said aj had no charisma


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

poor  jobbers. AJ be a star dammit!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

This time next year, Bray's gonna be a joke character. Even Bo will be taken more seriously than him. What a waste.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Bray is a jobber for life.
> 
> Thanks, John Cena.


Its takers fault


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

As long as AJ walks out champion, this will be a decent show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Its takers fault


 Cena beat him twice.

FACT.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

I just saw and heard hogan on wwe tv


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

2-2 because WWE are apparently too stupid to book Bray over Kane in 2016.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena beat him twice.
> 
> FACT.


Cena atleast gave him a win 

Taker beat him twice with no payback and after wyatt did all the work

Taker is far more responsible


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena beat him twice.
> 
> FACT.


Lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Bray is a jobber for life.
> 
> Thanks, John Cena.





Zen-aku said:


> Its takers fault



It's everyone's fault. Mainly creative.

Losing to a couple guys doesn't suddenly give credence to have the man lose every single PPV match. That's retarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I hope Heath wins


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Heath on fire!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

They literally can't fuck up the booking of this match. Whoever wins it'll be good development.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Slater is over as fuck 

ONE MAN BABYFACE ...BAYBAY!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Blame anyone else on bray other than vicne brehs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Blame anyone else on bray other than vicne brehs



Vince hates southerners


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince hates southerners



AJ bout to win tho.

Vince just dumb


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince hates southerners


But...austin


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

That steel post suplex was _crispy_ tho. 



WhatADrag said:


> Blame anyone else on bray other than vicne brehs



To be fair, Vince is pretty much "part" of creative, since he gets last say on everything (which makes the past month and a half so bizarre).

Meltzer says that he's now #2 guy on storylines behind Trips these days... not sure how true that is, though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> But...austin



Might have been just a rumor but there was someone who said in an interview  that Vinnie hated southern accents.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> But...austin



Shawn and Taker too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> But...austin



According to Jake the Snake Vince never thought Austin could ever be a main eventer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shawn and Taker too.



I get that what I said is pretty wrong but I remember hearing it in an interview. Either Jake Roberts said it or someone else, my memory's as hazy as Bray's career.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Is that a "He's got kids" chant?!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Heath almost got a clean pin on the fucking Usos.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

THE ONE MAN BAND BAY BAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Slater and Rhyno


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Damn man Backlash has been so fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

FUCK YES ONE MAN BAND AND RHYNO!! :WOW


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2016)

My boy Heath has done it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Legit Rhyno's best WWE run.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Its a good night for gingers


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean better not retain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> According to Jake the Snake Vince never thought Austin could ever be a main eventer.




Vince probably thought doink the clown should have been the face of the company 


He just got to many yes men around him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

fuck this feel good moment is so good


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Legit Rhyno's best WWE run.



Where's the lie, tho?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Heath slater won a title before bray

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

best storyline of this year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Heath slater won a title before bray



Fuck me. He's the Jannetty of the Nexus.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Heath slater won a title before bray







Dean Ambrose said:


> best storyline of this year



Right?
Chicken vs Sanders is a rivalry for the ages. Shame it ended so soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dunn is turrible. Can't even get entrances right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Right?
> Chicken vs Sanders is a rivalry for the ages. Shame it ended so soon.



Obviously Chicken is also feuding with Peter Griffin , can't really take on two guys


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

These subtle boos for Dean.
Whoo boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Changing camera angles every 2-3 seconds. Dunn stop you piece of garbage.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

Cocky AJ is really fun


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Good atmosphere and tension so far. 

Really liking both guys energy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> These subtle boos for Dean.
> Whoo boy



It's fine I think


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

Just got back from work. What'd I miss?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

What a very John Cena Main Event paced match so far.
Slow at the start and will probably pick up near the end, crowd is hyped regardless because of the dudes in the ring.

Pretty interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just got back from work. What'd I miss?



A very good show bar Bray jobbing to Kane.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's fine I think



Oh, I know. I wasn't shit talking this time.
It's just the fantasy booking alarms going off in my head.
Great environment for a double--...

Nah, not gonna say it. It'll get mah hopes up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> A very good show bar Bray jobbing to Kane.


Damn. Gonna have to re-watch it later then. Please tell me there was Orton shenanigans that cost Bray or I'm murdering creative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

weird, he's going for the neck.

AJ confirmed attempted murder wrestler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Gonna have to re-watch it later then. Please tell me there was Orton shenanigans that cost Bray or I'm murdering creative.



Yup. Still stupid tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Gonna have to re-watch it later then. Please tell me there was Orton shenanigans that cost Bray or I'm murdering creative.


Orton shenanigans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh, I know. I wasn't shit talking this time.
> It's just the fantasy booking alarms going off in my head.
> Great environment for a double--...
> 
> Nah, not gonna say it. It'll get mah hopes up.





Now my hopes are rising


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

What the _fuck_ was that??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

What a dangerous looking back superplex.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yup. Still stupid tho.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Orton shenanigans


Aight at least they can live for now. Agree he should have won though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ is joint best-worker in the company along with Nakamura and Asuka. So gewd.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Buckle suplex. Scary shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

Ranallo is so damn good and knowledgable


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Face buster by Dean is his best move by far


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*AJ doing suplexes into the turnbuckle*
*Somewhere Seth Rollins is salivating*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know about you guys but this is a solid match so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Those boos for dean


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know about you guys but this is a solid match so far.



Yep. Not the best of the night, but still pretty solid.
I'm loving the psychology of both guys so far. And this crowd is lit. The perpetual soft murmers is the kinda shit you NEED for a main event match. These men are in a good place, damn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh God. WTFFFFFFFFFFFFF...


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Old school feel match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

GODDAMM


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*That turnbuckle spot*
I guess we're watching a KO/Zayn match, now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

These spots man. This is some hard shit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

*That dropkick spot*
*I GUESS THIS IS A KO/ZAYN MATCH NOW, FUCK!*


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

NOW This is a main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

Crowd finally woken up


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2016)

FINALLY


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Okay, fuck it, fuck it I don't care what anyone says.
That Lunatic Lariat was hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ STYLES IS CHAMPIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

BLAAAAAAAAHHHHH!

Eh, still a great match. And as good a finish as any, considering the rivalry.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2016)

THEY DONT WANT NONE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Good match, right result. But one thing is a bit iffy. AJ beats Cena clean but needs a low blow to beat Dean? 

Either way, AJ is champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

fuck my life I couldn't watch the rest due to my streaming shitting on me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean vs AJ part 2 at No Mercy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

No Backlash edition of Talking Smack?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Good match, right result. But one thing is a bit iffy. AJ beats Cena clean but needs a low blow to beat Dean?
> 
> Either way, AJ is champ.



I was just about to bring this up. He kinda had to cheat to beat Dolph too. 

Now the reason why he did it is obvious; cuz he's a heel and we need something to boo; but if you really think about it, the current powerlevels are

Cena < Dolph = AJ < Dean Ambrose

That's crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I was just about to bring this up. He kinda had to cheat to beat Dolph too.
> 
> Now the reason why he did it is obvious; cuz he's a heel and we need something to boo; but if you really think about it, the current powerlevels are
> 
> ...



what heel? 

AJ is a babyface


----------



## Kenju (Sep 11, 2016)

Not even mad suprisingly

great match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

also is it just me or is DB and Shane actually heel?

they let both heels get those cheap wins


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what heel?
> 
> AJ is a babyface


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

FINALLY

AJ STYLES

WWE heavyweight Champion of the world.

Never thought I'd ever type that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dem Dean boos tho. Maybe it's just because AJ is an over dude. Still. WWE needs to be careful. I guess this loss will ease it up regardless of the reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Current champs:
WWE Champ - AJ
Universal Champ - Owens








































Someone check on Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

dat dastardly Dean got his  come up ins for not being talented like AJ


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dem Dean boos tho. Maybe it's just because AJ is an over dude. Still. WWE needs to be careful. I guess this loss will ease it up regardless of the reason.



Yeah, I'm guessing it's a combination of AJ being over and deserving it the most in the eyes of most the fans paired with the fact that Dean's a huge dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing it's a combination of AJ being over and deserving it the most in the eyes of most the fans paired with the fact that Dean's a huge dick.



Plus you add the fact that most are genuinely smark fans who don't find Dean's matches good


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ STYLES

First man to hold the NWA, TNA, IWGP and WWE titles.

Dat record.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Now machine gun and gallows need to win the tag belts and bullet clubs utter domination will be complete


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Someone check on Vince



When you're happy that ya boys are the champs, but legit worried if Vince is dead and they won't tell us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

How long till fans turn on KO and AJ  for Bobby and Nakamura and Joe?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> AJ STYLES
> 
> First man to hold the NWA, TNA, IWGP and WWE titles.
> 
> Dat record.


I thought angle beat him to that


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Now machine gun and gallows need to win the tag belts and bullet clubs utter domination will be complete



*Bullet Club winning anything*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing it's a combination of AJ being over and deserving it the most in the eyes of most the fans paired with the fact that Dean's a huge dick.



It's crazy because they were booing him even during those stiff spots. Reminds me of Roman. Speaking of, all three Shield members are now face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Bullet Club winning anything*



WWE couldn't handle their rawness.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Current champs:
> WWE Champ - AJ
> Universal Champ - Owens
> 
> ...



Not sure if there's much Vince can do atm.  Triple H is slowly but surely filling every spot with NXT/Indi greats (Plus Cena being away doing something + Roman just coming off a suspension) that in the end Vince could end up a lame duck boss.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Pretty sure AJ and Angle are the only guys to be WWE, TNA, and IWGP champions.

This is pretty amazing to consider, AJ Styles is the real honest to god WWE Champion.

I love Nakamura but AJ Styles is the best worker in the world from bell to bell and that's the difference between him and everyone else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Now machine gun and gallows need to win the tag belts and bullet clubs utter domination will be complete



Bring Kenny Omega. I'll buy every single piece of merch of his in the shop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I thought angle beat him to that



TNA separated from NWA before angle Angle won the TNA belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Once AJ finishes his feud with Dean, next up will be  Heath 

since.... they have no other serious babyface wrestlers that are available


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Once AJ finishes his feud with Dean, next up will be  Heath
> 
> since.... they have no other serious babyface wrestlers that are available



Orton.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How long till fans turn on KO and AJ  for Bobby and Nakamura and Joe?


rofl them fickle fucks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Once AJ finishes his feud with Dean, next up will be  Heath
> 
> since.... they have no other serious babyface wrestlers that are available



Cena and Flair's 16th title win is the destination. Cena is available but he's off camera doing house shows. He's going to be gone for 2 months. Wrestlemania is in April and Royal Rumble is February.

AJ needs 6 months of feuds meaning he needs to beat Dean again and then he's going to get Orton once he's back from the concussion. They're definitely crazy enough to do Ziggler and AJ. There's probably guys we're not thinking of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena and Flair's 16th title win is the destination. Cena is available but he's off camera doing house shows. He's going to be gone for 2 months. Wrestlemania is in April and Royal Rumble is February.
> 
> AJ needs 6 months of feuds meaning he needs to beat Dean again and then he's going to get Orton once he's back from the concussion. They're definitely crazy enough to do Ziggler and AJ. There's probably guys we're not thinking of.



Dean, Orton, and then Ziggler sounds good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Orton.



Orton's gonna have to somehow get a win against someone......oh.  



[S-A-F] said:


> rofl them fickle fucks.



some were shitting on KO and Seth for being HHH's boys  on these shitty wrestling forums 




SoulTaker said:


> Cena and Flair's 16th title win is the destination. Cena is available but he's off camera doing house shows. He's going to be gone for 2 months. Wrestlemania is in April and Royal Rumble is February.
> 
> AJ needs 6 months of feuds meaning he needs to beat Dean again and then he's going to get Orton once he's back from the concussion. They're definitely crazy enough to do Ziggler and AJ. There's probably guys we're not thinking of.



Well once Joe and Nakamura is up I can go back to wanting fantasy matches of Dean vs Corbin 


Crews, and Corbin? OH GOD


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Most fun I've had watching a PPV in what feels like forever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Bullet Club winning anything*


*Bullet Club winning everything*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena and Flair's 16th title win is the destination. Cena is available but he's off camera doing house shows. He's going to be gone for 2 months. Wrestlemania is in April and Royal Rumble is February.
> 
> AJ needs 6 months of feuds meaning he needs to beat Dean again and then he's going to get Orton once he's back from the concussion. They're definitely crazy enough to do Ziggler and AJ. There's probably guys we're not thinking of.


Dunno rumors say aj vs bray at mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I'll be honest though. I'm pretty much sad about this. 

As happy and great Dean got a shot,  he's not gonna get another chance. He's not backed up by a Mcmahon, he's not talented in ring, and PG holds him back .  The cruel reality sets in guys


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

Usos are awesome heels.

I've only seen them as faces.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2016)

Backlash was surprisingly really good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll be honest though. I'm pretty much sad about this.
> 
> As happy and great Dean got a shot,  he's not gonna get another chance. He's not backed up by a Mcmahon, he's not talented in ring, and PG holds him back .  The cruel reality sets in guys


Could be worse you could be a wyatt fan

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Usos are awesome heels.
> 
> I've only seen them as faces.


They were heels when they first showed up with tamina


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

I see No Mercy having a lot of rematches from tonight so hopefully we get some gimmick matches out of it. 

AJ vs. Dean - Street Fight
Orton vs. Bray, although this one is meaningless since Bray can't even go over fucking Kane. 
Miz vs. Dolph - Cage match so Maryse wouldn't get involved? 
Slater/Rhyno vs. Usos - straight rematch or maybe add American Alpha to the mix. 
Becky vs. Bliss and Nikki vs. Carmella or Nikki/Carmella/Becky triple threat?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll be honest though. I'm pretty much sad about this.
> 
> As happy and great Dean got a shot,  he's not gonna get another chance. He's not backed up by a Mcmahon, he's not talented in ring, and PG holds him back .  The cruel reality sets in guys



everytime i see you post with that username i get secondhand embarrassment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Could be worse you could be a wyatt fan



Poor Bray 

got a quick match vs Brock 

Undertaker didn't put him over as new face of supernatural


Jericho beat him 

and Now Kang


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Most fun I've had watching a PPV in what feels like forever.



8/10, would have been a 9 if it wasn't for Kane vs. Bray. Solid stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> everytime i see you post with that username i get secondhand embarrassment



good. You weren't here when Dumbfuck ambrose was around .

You weren't here when he was jobbing and just losing PPV after PPV.

Get out my face you bandwagoner


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> some were shitting on KO and Seth for being HHH's boys  on these shitty wrestling forums




Haters will hate. Fuck em tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> everytime i see you post with that username i get secondhand embarrassment



Ouch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Haters will hate. Fuck em tbh.



I mean KO is too sweet  

I can't even rag on KO for anything. Guy's one of the best well rounded wrestlers.


I don't get the hipster mentality


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

I've made this my main thread for wrestling discussions for good.

Finally decided to stop posting on a thread I've been posting on for years got tired of all the trolling and hate against me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ouch



Fucking brutal coming from a dude named Kenju who I'm pretty sure isn't even Japanese.
Whoa man~....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I've made this my main thread for wrestling discussions for good.
> 
> Finally decided to stop posting on a thread I've been posting on for years got tired of all the trolling and hate against me.



Did they ban you on your wedding day?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I've made this my main thread for wrestling discussions for good.
> 
> Finally decided to stop posting on a thread I've been posting on for years got tired of all the trolling and hate against me.



You should try out Squared Circle.
I really wouldn't recommend actually posting there, since rubberbandwagoning tends to happen there a lot, but they've got quite a sense of humor, so they're good for a laugh, plus its members are generally open-minded. I got a lot of perspectives on WWE and wrestling in general that not even this place could give me (uh, no offense).


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> some were shitting on KO and Seth for being HHH's boys  on these shitty wrestling forums


I don't take the posts of people who have hardcore foot fetishes seriously.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean - The face that jobbed to second place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't take the posts of people who have hardcore foot fetishes seriously.



It's just odd . I get  people turning on Dean and such but why KO? He hasn't even been in the main event that long


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> You should try out Squared Circle.
> I really wouldn't recommend actually posting there, since rubberbandwagoning tends to happen there a lot, but they've got quite a sense of humor, so they're good for a laugh, plus its members are generally open-minded. I got a lot of perspectives on WWE and wrestling in general that not even this place could give me (uh, no offense).


/asp/ is good for a laugh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dean - The face that jobbed to second place.



both in ring and in name


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Did they ban you on your wedding day?



Nah I just quit 


Shirker said:


> You should try out Squared Circle.
> I really wouldn't recommend actually posting there, since rubberbandwagoning tends to happen there a lot, but they've got quite a sense of humor, so they're good for a laugh, plus its members are generally open-minded. I got a lot of perspectives on WWE and wrestling in general that not even this place could give me (uh, no offense).


Ill check it out. I got another site I check shit about too I'm just making this my main discussion. People actually know how to talk here.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's just odd . I get  people turning on Dean and such but why KO? He hasn't even been in the main event that long



When stuff like that happens that rapidly, it's usually a result of people that never liked the guy in question finally piping up after a long time of having to hear how great they are. Once said guy makes it to a high place in the card, it's like WWE are reflecting those opinions, and said people get frustrated with it.

It's like how that Miz promo from a couple weeks back suddenly unearthed a practical _sea_ of Miz fans and Bryan haters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray is Taker and Kane's little bearded bitch. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> When stuff like that happens that rapidly, it's usually a result of people that never liked the guy in question finally piping up after a long time of having to hear how great they are. Once said guy makes it to a high place in the card, it's like WWE are reflecting those opinions, and said people get frustrated with it.
> 
> It's like how that Miz promo from a couple weeks back suddenly unearthed a practical _sea_ of Miz fans and Bryan haters.



hmm never thought about it like that.  The thing is as much as I'm sad Deano fan right now, I'm understanding that guys like AJ and KO are pretty much championship material and are in their right spots. I really do hope people don't turn on them. 

Also I want Bullet club to get built up. I WANT CLUB VS SHIELD DAMMIT!  

Justice vs Outlaws


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2016)

Ambrose goes back to midcard purgatory where he belongs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bray is Taker and Kane's little bearded bitch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sister Abigail has to comfort Bray tonight by singing him a song to sleep.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't even rag on KO for anything. Guy's one of the best well rounded wrestlers.





Dean Ambrose said:


> well rounded

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose goes back to midcard purgatory where he belongs.




This statement is pretty much what all smarks are saying . 

I'm starting to think maybe this isn't wrong.

Or go down to NXT and fix your damn self


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Well that worked out nicely


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenny omegas twitter right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Kenny omegas twitter right now



link it dude .

Edit: Never mind , fucking Kenny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 11, 2016)

In the past month these men have been a world champion.

Dean Ambrose
AJ Styles
Finn Balor
Kevin Owens.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

Congrats to AJ. Not surprised that he won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

I just hope AJ doesn't get fucked over by creative and puts him in a boring feud. 

AJ is phenomenal in the ring but he's not that good on the mic.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good. You weren't here when Dumbfuck ambrose was around .
> 
> You weren't here when he was jobbing and just losing PPV after PPV.
> 
> Get out my face you bandwagoner



Bandwagon? Son i been with my boy since the days of the Shield. My fav losing a couple PPVs dont mean shit to me unless youre Bray



Shirker said:


> Fucking brutal coming from a dude named Kenju who I'm pretty sure isn't even Japanese.
> Whoa man~....



Cause the username sounds cool. Used it online since middleschool cause i always stay loyal.

And it's an actual username


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just hope AJ doesn't get fucked over by creative and puts him in a boring feud.
> 
> AJ is phenomenal in the ring but he's not that good on the mic.


He will face dean again. Wouldn't be suprised if cena is back though.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2016)

AJ might actually get a boring feud come to think of it.. ah.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> link it dude .
> 
> Edit: Never mind , fucking Kenny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This statement is pretty much what all smarks are saying .
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe this isn't wrong.
> 
> Or go down to NXT and fix your damn self



That's harsh actually. And this is coming from me. A guy not so huge on Ambrose. 



Kenju said:


> Bandwagon? Son i been with my boy since the days of the Shield. My fav losing a couple PPVs dont mean shit to me unless youre Bray



Stop with this Bray shit  




> Cause the username sounds cool. Used it online since middleschool cause i always stay loyal.
> 
> And it's an actual username



Why the fuck are you actually replying? It's a weab username in a weab forum. It's quite normal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray losing to Kane was so fucking stupid.
I'd say bray has it worse than Cesaro. At least Cesaro wins here and there. I don't ever remember bray having the last laugh in any feud that meant something let a lone a match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

If Triple brings in Bucks and Omega I'll suck his fat Nose and his wife's MeekMahanish chin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Bandwagon? Son i been with my boy since the days of the Shield. My fav losing a couple PPVs dont mean shit to me unless youre Bray
> 
> 
> 
> ...




except Dean lost to Bray in the dumbest fucking way possible 

not even Bray was made to look that stupid 


Anyways I'm like that about stuff I like. I tend to shit on it but I genuinely will alway support it at the end of the day.





WhatADrag said:


> He will face dean again. Wouldn't be suprised if cena is back though.



Cena will probably be back by December but I think him and AJ will be saved for a special PPV .

I mean like putting him against Crews or something. 


Also Drag, gonna be a rough year for us Bears fans


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bray losing to Kane was so fucking stupid.
> I'd say bray has it worse than Cesaro. At least Cesaro wins here and there. I don't ever remember bray having the last laugh in any feud that meant something let a lone a match.


It's okay he can just cut another promo about vague concepts and lose again.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 11, 2016)

Holy shit. People are going down on Ambrose. I didn't think it was this bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's harsh actually. And this is coming from me. A guy not so huge on Ambrose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe I'm hoping too much out of him like Austin was when it comes to potential. If Dean's happy where he's at then maybe I should just respect it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy shit. People are going down on Ambrose. I didn't think it was this bad.



He's getting teh Roman treatment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> It's okay he can just cut another promo about vague concepts and lose again.



Not a Bray fan but this hurt me deeply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not a Bray fan but this hurt me deeply


I'm sorry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2016)

Bray shouldn't be treated this way. He should be the supernatural heel taking over Taker's throne


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bray shouldn't be treated this way. He should be the supernatural heel taking over Taker's throne


Why coukdnt he have beaten him as ss.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> except Dean lost to Bray in the dumbest fucking way possible
> 
> not even Bray was made to look that stupid
> 
> ...


We were doing so great the first half too. Then white stopped running and it led to an int. That changed the entire energy for the team. Offensive line was some serious suck today. They literally let cutler get hit every other play. Dude going to be a veggie the next 10 years or so.


Palm Siberia said:


> It's okay he can just cut another promo about vague concepts and lose again.


I actually believe this is how wwe creative thinks. He cuts strange mysterious promos and his entrance gets a lot of cell phones so surly we can have him keep losing until we finally decide to give him one W.


kurisu said:


> Holy shit. People are going down on Ambrose. I didn't think it was this bad.


Yeah the boos were loud af. I don't think it has to do nothing with the crowd trying to be cool and boo the good guy either. Its just pure overness for aj.

I feel like aj should beat dean clean next time which eventually does the double turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Cause the username sounds cool. Used it online since middleschool cause i always stay loyal.
> 
> And it's an actual username



You ain't gotta explain anything to me man, just don't cast stones. 



kurisu said:


> Holy shit. People are going down on Ambrose. I didn't think it was this bad.



Turn coats.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy shit. People are going down on Ambrose. I didn't think it was this bad.


No. Ambrose has been phoning it in for months and people are finally realizing it.

Austin himself called Ambrose complacent on the his podcast.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2016)

@The Juice Man  That doesn't explain this particular match, man.



WhatADrag said:


> I actually believe this is how wwe creative thinks. He cuts strange mysterious promos and his entrance gets a lot of cell phones so surly we can have him keep losing until we finally decide to give him one W.



I once read an article where a guy that was allegedly a former WWE creative guy was interviewed. It was during the Daniel Bryan debacle. He basically said that the mentality really is that their purpose is to _get_ guys over. If someone has successfully gotten over or has the crowd's approval to begin with, then their job is done and they really aren't to be bothered working on them anymore.

You'll notice this is dumb, what with things like music genres, TV shows and game franchises continuing to be worked with and improved upon because of their popularity. Oy. Take that with a grain of salt though, it was just some article, but the point is you might very well be correct. They see the lights, they hear the pop when the "DE-" thing happens and just assume that he fine losing another straight match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but if AJ loses there's no point in him going after the title since it would put him back in line.
> 
> At least if he wins, Dean vs AJ 2 could be better built and if Dean loses again, then he can turn



They could easily find a reason to give AJ a rematch though. 

I don't want Dean Ambrose losing twice consecutively to AJ and the feud ending there. He needs at least one clean win in their feud imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @The Juice Man  That doesn't explain this particular match, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If wwe was just some original regular show and didn't have the live experience shit would be canceled along time ago.

I believe that article of they just give up after a dude is over for a while. Wwe never continues anything. 
The perfect example is this Seth hhh thing. Instead of having it at survivor series and making the ppv legit again we'll probably have to wait all the way till mania. So that means Seth face run will be limited with naruto filler shit until hhh comes out of nowhere to pedigree him once again around rumble time.

That's the type of shit to leave a bad taste in everyone mouth and a disinterest because its like damn the roster is stupid deep hhh could face anyone at mania or have a rematch.

They always do great shit on accident too. I bet heath being this over wasn't planned and they assumed we wouldn't care after a few weeks. And the way they viewed aj in the beginning to now is obvious as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> They could easily find a reason to give AJ a rematch though.
> 
> I don't want Dean Ambrose losing twice consecutively to AJ and the feud ending there. He needs at least one clean win in their feud imo.


If the crowds still prefer aj over dean then it should be clean which leads to the double turn.

But I don't see aj low blowing tonight a bad thing. People act like heels can't heel anymore.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If the crowds still prefer aj over dean then it should be clean which leads to the double turn.
> 
> But I don't see aj low blowing tonight a bad thing. People act like heels can't heel anymore.



'The crowds'. 

That's nearly impossible to distinguish between the two currently.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> 'The crowds'.
> 
> That's nearly impossible to distinguish between the two currently.



You know what I meant. There were heavy boos against dean due to being in the ring with aj. 

And its not like chants or reactions don't travel among fans. Of course you could still hear dean ambrose cheers but they could obviously use the noticeable boos as ammo to turn dean.

Side note for everyone here

Fun fact: AJ Styles won the WWE World Championship on the same day as the famous Joe/Daniels/Styles three way match from Unbreakable 2005


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You know what I meant. There were heavy boos against dean due to being in the ring with aj.
> 
> And its not like chants or reactions don't travel among fans. Of course you could still hear dean ambrose cheers but they could obviously use the noticeable boos as ammo to turn dean.
> 
> ...





First time ever there was obvious boos against Dean that you can make out due to him being in tje ring with AJ. 


There has been other times where a wrestler gets booed in one crowd, then heavily cheered in another depending on the crowd itself, the timeframe of the feud,  what the character is being booked as, etc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Flow said:


> First time ever there was obvious boos against Dean that you can make out due to him being in tje ring with AJ.
> 
> 
> There has been other times where a wrestler gets booed in one crowd, then heavily cheered in another depending on the crowd itself, the timeframe of the feud,  what the character is being booked as, etc.




Of course I'm just saying if these boos so happen to continue, not saying they will, and the reason is because people are really starting to like aj like all of us wrestling marks. Then do the double switch.

That's just only if we see more of what we heard tonight.

If not save that shit for another day and another feud. Because I am interested in seeing what a heel dean ambrose is minus the shield.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

I feel like the only big ppv that should get some hours is wrestlemania.

When it comes to summerslam, survivor series, royal rumble. Maybe a hour pre show that way you can have one raw match and one smackdown match. But keep the same amount of time for these ppvs as any other one.

All the extra hours wears down every one and devalues things because the only reason why its long because wwe throws in pointless matches that don't need to happen at their biggest ppvs.

Survivor series should honestly go.
KO vs Jericho 
Seth vs hhh
Brock vs Shane
Aj vs dean vs cena
Raw cruiserweight title
Women's smack down title
Survivor series match.
And if something needs added take one of the pre show matches to add it in to fill time.

that's it no 7 extra matches for no reason.

We have nxt the night before then raw and smackdown live the nights after.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2016)

Okay drag, I getcha, I'm feelin' ya, but how do we get everyone on TV for their SS check?
We need at least 3 matches between some guys and a huge battle royal for a US championship opportunity. Book it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Okay drag, I getcha, I'm feelin' ya, but how do we get everyone on TV for their SS check?
> We need at least 3 matches between some guys and a huge battle royal for a US championship opportunity. Book it!



Well the survivor series match is about 10 people usually.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

That PPV was better than expected. Also, Dean had a brilliant match. I'm very surprised.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

Someone please post bikini pics of Becky


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

Lel fools. Fat Wyatt will never be the next Phenom. Never ever! 

How can you take Fat Wyatt seriously?? Tell me?? How? 

Fat Wyatt keeps on cutting promos so deep but cant do shit in the ring and gases out faster than Ryback 

When was the last time Fat Wyatt won a ppv match?? 2013? Lol

AJ finally won what he truly deserve. He is the best in the world. Fuck John Cena and Roman "untalented" Reigns.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That PPV was better than expected. Also, Dean had a brilliant match. I'm very surprised.


I never doubted him, plus he was in there with AJ. Btw nice Bastard!! avy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

I like Corbin, he should start murdering plants or something to get legit heat.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

When you realise Vince Russo has been a heavyweight champion but Bray Wyatt will probably never touch the belt


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

AJ Styles had it coming for a while now. Surprise it took him this long to get the belt.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Meet me outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man what did Wyatt do to lose to fucking 2016 Kane?? 



kurisu said:


> I like Corbin, he should start murdering plants or something to get legit heat.


 have him belly to belly some dude in the front row.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2016)

He still should not had lost, but it's not as bad as people are making it bro.

Randy Orton interfered.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I really don't get why the Ambrose fans in here can't just properly rate the guy and why they have to skew so far over to one extremist side of the argument as opposed to just seeing that Ambrose's situation is atypical.

And I completely disagree with Juice and think it's borderline retarded to say Ambrose was phoning it in for months. He had 1 shitty match in a title run that was the most legitimate that a WWE champion has had in like 2-3 years. Like I get that this isn't Kota Ibushi or Kenny Omega but at the same time he's not wrestling blowup dolls and making them look like Vader. Like I really don't think I'd put the guy on a list of the top 100 workers in the world but I don't think that a lot of guys in the top 50 of that list can get a crowd invested in a feud even if the payoff sucks.

Consequently this is also why I said that Dean wouldn't do much better than Roman. Like give some credence to the fact that Ambrose is the top drawing babyface not named Cena. I mean I really don't get how that gets buried in all the shit talking about him phoning it in or the accurate if overly pessimistic tilt when it comes to his ring work. Idk it's just a barrel of contradictions with so little in the way of consistency that like it's like looking at people overcompensating for overestimating Dean by underestimating him or still resenting him despite the fact that Owens made it too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man what did Wyatt do to lose to fucking 2016 Kane??
> 
> 
> have him belly to belly some dude in the front row.



He gives off an x-pacish vibe. Very good heel potential. 



Flow said:


> He still should not had lost, but it's not as bad as people are making it bro.
> 
> Randy Orton interfered.



No it's much worse than it looks. Wyatt has been a joke. Not even the casuals give a shit about him anymore. He's no better than a shitty entrance gimmick that might lose steam one day, even Val Venis had more credibility back then. If it was someone like Owens or Rollins in Wyatt's place last night than you can brush it off as part of a storyline because they're established and actually perceived as threats kayfabe-wise (and even then it would leave a bitter taste in many people's mouths). But Bray is a very different case, he doesn't hold a single solid memorable win in the company and he debuted (as Wyatt) 4 years ago. It's made worse when he talks big but all he does is lose and fail in literally everything. He's a parody character at best, he's what Sting, Mankind, Taker, and Kane would look like if they were straight jobbers with no actual conceivable threat. Look at Bray's record just last night; "injured Orton" in what I assume was an attack from behind, beat Orton in a chickenshit heel countout which is very out of character and different from what he preaches, looked worried against 2016 Kane(a low carder), got bested by the injured Orton so he failed in that too, and got pinned by Kane. It's a total mess, we complain a lot about weak booking but Bray is one of the few guys where it's actually accurate and we're totally 100% right to complain and bitch about. No one gets more shafted booking-wise than Bray. Everyone in his gen seemed to have moved on into better or more fitting things while he's still stuck with his tired gimmick which would have worked had they booked him right. Even Strowman seems to have more development than Bray at this point.

I dunno who Bray pissed off in the back to warrant such bullshit treatment, but he's fucking wasted. Legit one of the best talkers in the company and can actually have very good psychology in gimmick/storyline matches.

/rant

Sorry but I'm a Bray fan(was even a Husky Harris fan) and this shit is stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

@kurisu 

I think my main point of contention with you here would be that I don't think Bray has been harmed by this to the point where he can't be rehabbed. They've shown they're willing to do whatever to make him hot for when they need him and more often then not it works. I just feel like Bray is also one of those guys that when he wins the big one, it doesn't matter how.

Maybe not in a Kevin Owens sort of we don't give a darn because Kevin fucking Steen is the head champion in WWE sort of way, but in the way that it'll seem like a great wrong was righted.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> AJ Styles had it coming for a while now. Surprise it took him this long to get the belt.



Huh....what? It didn't take anywhere near as long as anyone thought. He got the title within a year of debuting on the main roster. He should be fucking grateful. We know what Vince can be like.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

Fat Wyatt will never be relevant unless they introduce the overweight championship or the super heavyweight championship 

Reigns should go back to NXT to feud with Roode. Im pretty sure the crowd will bury him harder and boo him out of the building. Roode's Glorious entrance song buries Reigns'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really don't get why the Ambrose fans in here can't just properly rate the guy and why they have to skew so far over to one extremist side of the argument as opposed to just seeing that Ambrose's situation is atypical.
> 
> And I completely disagree with Juice and think it's borderline retarded to say Ambrose was phoning it in for months. He had 1 shitty match in a title run that was the most legitimate that a WWE champion has had in like 2-3 years. Like I get that this isn't Kota Ibushi or Kenny Omega but at the same time he's not wrestling blowup dolls and making them look like Vader. Like I really don't think I'd put the guy on a list of the top 100 workers in the world but I don't think that a lot of guys in the top 50 of that list can get a crowd invested in a feud even if the payoff sucks.
> 
> Consequently this is also why I said that Dean wouldn't do much better than Roman. Like give some credence to the fact that Ambrose is the top drawing babyface not named Cena. I mean I really don't get how that gets buried in all the shit talking about him phoning it in or the accurate if overly pessimistic tilt when it comes to his ring work. Idk it's just a barrel of contradictions with so little in the way of consistency that like it's like looking at people overcompensating for overestimating Dean by underestimating him or still resenting him despite the fact that Owens made it too.



I think Juice means he stopped adapting unlike Rollins for example. All the AE top guys are Gods at adapting (Triple, Jericho, Rock, Taker, Foley, and even Austin). You always have to change some shit every year to stay relevant. If Dean was actually doing that than it was all over the place to the point that it was unnoticeable. Maybe that's why he started doing comedy skits, that Austin podcast must still be stinging him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

Fat Wyatt arrived earlier than Fat Owens and the latter won multiple championships in a short period of time  

Fat Wyatt cant wrestle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah Roman "three moves of doom" Reigns cant fucking draw shit unless he is against a top star 

He cant even work a crowd lel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @kurisu
> 
> I think my main point of contention with you here would be that I don't think Bray has been harmed by this to the point where he can't be rehabbed. They've shown they're willing to do whatever to make him hot for when they need him and more often then not it works. I just feel like Bray is also one of those guys that when he wins the big one, it doesn't matter how.
> 
> Maybe not in a Kevin Owens sort of we don't give a darn because Kevin fucking Steen is the head champion in WWE sort of way, but in the way that it'll seem like a great wrong was righted.



Ruining someone beyond repair is quite rare I think. If Vince wants to he can make Wyatt pin Lesnar, Cena, and Taker in a single night clean. But it's the attitude towards his booking for the majority of his career that's worrisome. Losing to Kane just highlights that shit. And in a rare scenario, he might actually be ruined for good. Even Mark Henry got the Sexual Chocolate chants during his Hall of Pain run. So yeah, I've seen stranger things happen. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Fat Wyatt will never be relevant unless they introduce the overweight championship or the super heavyweight championship
> 
> Reigns should go back to NXT to feud with Roode. Im pretty sure the crowd will bury him harder and boo him out of the building. Roode's Glorious entrance song buries Reigns'



You act like being fat gimps Wyatt's wrestling ability.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

bray is my second favourite superstar on the roster. it is truly a shame what they're doing to him. well, they might as well release him now. but let corbin squash him before then. at least then the next top heel in the company can begin his run


----------



## Anony (Sep 12, 2016)

I know this line is getting old and lame because it's overused but in this case it's simply the truth. AJ Styles, you FUCKING deserve it.

This guy has been wrestling for over 15 years and has been successful everywhere, in different countries, different cultures, you name it. Doesn't matter what he looks like or his accent or whatever superficial shit people come up with to downplay him, he's a true winner and more than that, he captivates the audience like few people can. He's a wizard in the ring.

One of the most innovative guys to ever wrestle as well. This guy can literally wrestle any style at any pace and add something new everytime. Bryan will always be the GOAT technician for me but AJ comes right behind him in that department alongside Joe and AJ aerial arsenal is way above Bryan's. To me, AJ is the most complete professional wrestler ever. A perfect combination of incredible talent with hard work and experience.

I'm glad for him and KO, 2 of my favorite guys are now WWE champions.

This will always be his best theme



I thought Ambrose had a good match yesterday btw, don't get why people are so hard on this guy sometimes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think Juice means he stopped adapting unlike Rollins for example. All the AE top guys are Gods at adapting (Triple, Jericho, Rock, Taker, Foley, and even Austin). You always have to change some shit every year to stay relevant. If Dean was actually doing that than it was all over the place to the point that it was unnoticeable. Maybe that's why he started doing comedy skits, that Austin podcast must still be stinging him.



Different interpretations because I find him to really be overly pessimistic about Dean from a place of hostility stemming from that interview where he defended Roman Reigns. Juice's viewpoint on Ambrose was altered from that and then he became all about the flaws that were always there.

I think my issue with 6 major title fights in Dean's almost 100 day run is that Dean had 2 objectively bad days and that's sort of typified the run despite the fact those are essentially the really bad things about it. The booking decision to give him the belt, the entire storyline with the Shield, and the fact the guy basically had this mini-run of sneaky good feuds. So if the content has been good then how is he phoning it in as a whole? The Podcast and Ziggler match are bad looks but they're the two worst looks he's had.



kurisu said:


> Ruining someone beyond repair is quite rare I think. If Vince wants to he can make Wyatt pin Lesnar, Cena, and Taker in a single night clean. But it's the attitude towards his booking for the majority of his career that's worrisome. Losing to Kane just highlights that shit. And in a rare scenario, he might actually be ruined for good. Even Mark Henry got the Sexual Chocolate chants during his Hall of Pain run. So yeah, I've seen stranger things happen.



That's true about Mark. I mean I'm pretty sure Dolph Ziggler is ruined but I maybe jaded. That's a really solid viewpoint though, pretty enlightening actually.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

If Reigns was fat, Vince will make him sing and do a samoan belly dancer gimmick 

Fat Wyatt being fat gimps his wrestling ability. He gases out too early. Fat Owens on the other hand can go on do an iron man match without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Different interpretations because I find him to really be overly pessimistic about Dean from a place of hostility stemming from that interview where he defended Roman Reigns. Juice's viewpoint on Ambrose was altered from that and then he became all about the flaws that were always there.



Oh yeah, no. Juice hates Ambrose, that much is clear. I usually don't talk much about Dean in general, but the "phoning it in" comment had me interested. Especially when Austin said he was getting complacent. So maybe there is some trickle of truth to that. 



> I think my issue with 6 major title fights in Dean's almost 100 day run is that Dean had 2 objectively bad days and that's sort of typified the run despite the fact those are essentially the really bad things about it. The booking decision to give him the belt, the entire storyline with the Shield, and the fact the guy basically had this mini-run of sneaky good feuds. So if the content has been good then how is he phoning it in as a whole? The Podcast and Ziggler match are bad looks but they're the two worst looks he's had.



Shit, that makes sense too. However maybe because the Podcast and the Summerslam match are the most highlighted and likely to be the most memorable because A) the Podcast is a unique platform and thus memorable, and B) Summerslam is only second to Mania in terms of PPV importance it kinda looks bad from another angle. He looked bad at the two most important platforms he was part in in his first run. So even if it wasn't bad like you said(and I kinda agree), it can look like it from a different perspective. 



> That's true about Mark. I mean I'm pretty sure Dolph Ziggler is ruined but I maybe jaded. That's a really solid viewpoint though, pretty enlightening actually.



I forgot about Ziggler. Part of me still believes he'll get an okayish run. Maybe next year?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

Thought the PPV was pretty good. Clash of Champions I envision would be a bit better though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He gives off an x-pacish vibe. Very good heel potential.


I never noticed the x-pacish vibes but you may be on something there. 

As for Bray....he done. I mean he lost to fucking Kane.If that doesn't cement his status as jabroni I don't know what does.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

I want some opinions.

What do you think matters more as it pertains to the value of a title? Brand or lineage? I personally think brand matters more. And genuinely, I feel like currently the Universal Title is equal if not _more_ important than the WWE Title because of the fact that it is on Raw.


----------



## Anony (Sep 12, 2016)

That one horrible botch aside, I liked the women match as well. To be honest, the entire PPV looked pretty good to me overall, with one or 2 boring matches the rest was pretty good, story-wise and in the ring as well.


----------



## Anony (Sep 12, 2016)

And yeah Universal championship is the number 1 title, this isn't any different than 13-12 years ago when Smackdown had the WWE one and RAW had the World heavyweight championship.

RAW is the number 1 brand, in name at least. Smackdown has done better with their roster than RAW.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I want some opinions.
> 
> What do you think matters more as it pertains to the value of a title? Brand or lineage? I personally think brand matters more. And genuinely, I feel like currently the Universal Title is equal if not _more_ important than the WWE Title because of the fact that it is on Raw.



I disagree with you. What makes a title prestigious are the people that have carried it before. You can't create a new title and expect it to automatically have the same amount of prestige as a belt that has been around for way longer. This is why I can't get invested in KO or any thing revolving around the Universal title. I have no problems with the new Smackdown titles because they're not being put on pedestals as of yet. WWE is acknowledging that they're new. But no, I don't think the Smackdown women title holds the same weight as the regular women's title or the diva's title. Nor, do I think the Smackdown tag-team champions are anyway as prestigious as the penny titles.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

Plus, since the WWE title and the World Heavyweight title was combined it *definitely *has way more prestige than the Universal title. Imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I want some opinions.
> 
> What do you think matters more as it pertains to the value of a title? Brand or lineage? I personally think brand matters more. And genuinely, I feel like currently the Universal Title is equal if not _more_ important than the WWE Title because of the fact that it is on Raw.


Lineage matters. At the end of the day you have all time greats who have held the WWE title while this new Universal title has only just begun its history and doesn't even compare to the WWE Championship. This in turn helps elevates Smackdown and pushes it to a level on par with RAW. If not past it.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I disagree with you. What makes a title prestigious are the people that have carried it before. You can't create a new title and expect it to automatically have the same amount of prestige as a belt that has been around for way longer. This is why I can't get invested in KO or any thing revolving around the Universal title. I have no problems with the new Smackdown titles because they're not being put on pedestals as of yet. WWE is acknowledging that they're new. But no, I don't think the Smackdown women title holds the same weight as the regular women's title or the diva's title. Nor, do I think the Smackdown tag-team champions are anyway as prestigious as the penny titles.



Now, this is why I disagree. I acknowledge that the WWE Title is more prestigious when analysed in a vacuum, but as far as overall value (when taken out of a vacuum and placed on a brand with less eyes on it) I can't see how it matters more than the Universal Title. If we're basing the worth of a title solely on its lineage then _surely_ the TNA Heavyweight Title is more prestigious than the Universal Title? Sting had it. Jeff Hardy had it. Etc... but we all know that it _isn't_. The common denominator is the brand that it is on. TNA is not popular. It has bad ratings. It isn't the big leagues. To a lesser extent, Smackdown is in a similar situation when compared to Raw. It has less eyes on it - out of sight, out of mind. If Smackdown started to drop in ratings and a lot more people stopped watching it the WWE Title would fade into obscurity in a matter of years. Do you agree? So, the power of the brand and viewership must count for something. So even though the WWE Title on its own is THE title, when you bring brands into it I cannot consider it THE title to hold in the business today. Raw is Vince's baby, and the person who flies the flag for Raw by holding its top title is the top guy in the WWE for that specific point in time.



[S-A-F] said:


> Lineage matters. At the end of the day you have all time greats who have held the WWE title while this new Universal title has only just begun its history and doesn't even compare to the WWE Championship. This in turn helps elevates Smackdown and pushes it to a level on par with RAW. If not past it.



Lineage does matter, but I'm arguing that brand matters more. We all know the Universal Title has less lineage and we know the WWE Title is on a weaker brand. So from my perspective it balances out and both titles as of this point are equal or since brand is so much more important in the context of my argument the Universal Title means more (at this point in time).


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Both matter in terms of lineage and brand but quality of recent champions is another thing that adds to the prestige of it all. Titles get shat on and lose value then rebound all the time.

If you think the Universal Title is the number 1 title in wrestling just because it's on Raw that's crazy. Like not trying to be disrespectful but I just don't have any other words for how you dismiss an entire lineage of champions because ones on Monday Night Raw and the other isn't. 

The Universal belt isn't even technically a "world" title and has no title defenses. 

That said by virtue of being in the WWE the Universal Belt is the 3rd most prestigious belt in the entire wrestling hierarchy throughout promotions for me. I think there's a case that the IWGP title is above the WWE title but I'm not sure you can really make the argument today that Okada coming off a tie to Tanahashi is putting more shine on the belt AJ Styles is rocking after beating Cena at what's probably the 3rd biggest wrestling show of the year of any promotion. 

I think CMLL/AAA are kind of delegitimized because they really treat the champions/championships like shit. Texano is the AAA Mega champion which is like #1 in that world but then he's jobbing on LU to Son of Havoc, not even Pentagon. I'd hold them close to the IWGP JLHW belt. 

So WWE >/= IWGP> Universal> NXT=ROH=IC=US> NJPW IC Title/TNA Title> ROH TV Title/Never Openweight> IWGP Junior Light Heavyweight>Cruiserweight>X-Division>TNA's real midcard title> Global Force Wrestling championship


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Both matter in terms of lineage and brand but quality of recent champions is another thing that adds to the prestige of it all. Titles get shat on and lose value then rebound all the time.
> 
> If you think the Universal Title is the number 1 title in wrestling just because it's on Raw that's crazy. Like not trying to be disrespectful but I just don't have any other words for how you dismiss an entire lineage of champions because ones on Monday Night Raw and the other isn't.



That's how I feel. Like I said, in a vacuum the WWE Title is far more prestigious but does it matter more in value now that its on the lesser brand...? With less superstars and less viewers? Not to me.



> The Universal belt isn't even technically a "world" title and has no title defenses.



Of course, the Universe > World, duh. But it _is_ a world title, not sure what you're trying to say here.



> That said by virtue of being in the WWE the Universal Belt is the 3rd most prestigious belt in the entire wrestling hierarchy throughout promotions for me. I think there's a case that the IWGP title is above the WWE title but I'm not sure you can really make the argument today that Okada coming off a tie to Tanahashi is putting more shine on the belt AJ Styles is rocking after beating Cena at what's probably the 3rd biggest wrestling show of the year of any promotion.
> 
> I think CMLL/AAA are kind of delegitimized because they really treat the champions/championships like shit. Texano is the AAA Mega champion which is like #1 in that world but then he's jobbing on LU to Son of Havoc, not even Pentagon. I'd hold them close to the IWGP JLHW belt.
> 
> So WWE >/= IWGP> Universal> NXT=ROH=IC=US> NJPW IC Title/TNA Title> ROH TV Title/Never Openweight> IWGP Junior Light Heavyweight>Cruiserweight>X-Division>TNA's real midcard title> Global Force Wrestling championship



THE IWGP argument is an interesting one though. But I still think WWE Titles > New Japan Titles.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

i still can't believe they let Randy get concussed and then decided to put him in a match.

Slimy WWE


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> kenju last night
> 
> the end of ambrose's run. the face that runs the place is in charge now



Nah i'm cool with it. My boy had a great  match. Brought out that magic i've always seen inside of him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That's how I feel. Like I said, in a vacuum the WWE Title is far more prestigious but does it matter more in value now that its on the lesser brand...? With less superstars and less viewers? Not to me.



But isn't the counterpoint here that you put the WWE Title on the "lesser" brand because it was the more prestigious title, that the concession was made to add your biggest strength to a weakness so then you could build something else up. The brand would propel the title whereas the title is strengthening the brand. 

So by virtue of that we're talking about how one title isn't even really over and the other one is, and isn't that kind of the thing? Like I just don't see how you can go to a even deadlock on the titles when one is in it's infancy. Like it's not even 1 year old and time isn't this arbitrary factor in all of this, it's meaningful. You have to start somewhere so what I'm saying is that the Universal title will be the number 1 title in the world but if you ask that question today and that's your answer it's just intuitively wrong.



God Movement said:


> Of course, the Universe > World, duh. But it _is_ a world title, not sure what you're trying to say here.



It's not though. To be considered a world title you have to be defended in a country different from the origin of the title's home promotion. This is why it was a big deal the NXT title was defended in Japan, it was how it satisfied the condition of being able to be considered a World title. 



God Movement said:


> THE IWGP argument is an interesting one though. But I still think WWE Titles > New Japan Titles.



I mean that's pretty much my train of thought on this as well in terms of WWE titles> New Japan titles but I'm not so rigid in that belief that I can't see or appreciate what these other titles mean to wrestling. Like the IWGP title isn't even as old as the WWE belt, it just hasn't been treated like shit outside of like a 4 year span of it's 30+ year history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Lineage does matter, but I'm arguing that brand matters more. We all know the Universal Title has less lineage and we know the WWE Title is on a weaker brand. So from my perspective it balances out and both titles as of this point are equal or since brand is so much more important in the context of my argument the Universal Title means more (at this point in time).


I feel like the title and its lineage matters more than the brand its on. So right now I feel like the WWE Championship is above RAW and the Universal title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

In terms of the CWC guys I really have this sinking suspicion it's Perkins winning. I get that some of you like him and I hope he plays really well on the main roster but if we're being real then Kota Ibushi is one of the dopest most fun to watch wrestlers on planet earth.

Ibushi would set the bar so motherfucking high. Stephanie McMahon would do her damnedest to protect him considering she's got that asian fetish, true story, unmasked Ultimo Dragon gave her a tinkle. And Ibushi is just cool, like the flips, the element of strong style, he's just the complete package of a Japanese cruiserweight. 

I hope they just let him do both WWE and whatever he wants in Japan because I do think he's going to do a program with Kenny Omega for the lead up to Omega/Okada and that he hasn't signed because he wants to do that program.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Bray has been there for fucking yearssssss and has yet to win a title lmao. The dude has lost a majority of feuds. He faces every top name to put them over then he loses to Kane in 2016. I don't care if it was interference or not. He's lost more recently and needed some credibility but nope he lost to Kane and its obvious he's going to lose to Orton. I'm not a Stan of his and you dont have to be a fan of his to recognize this burial or even admit there are some points in his career he should have taken the w.

This burial isn't the fault of any wrestler its just the fault of Vince. I honestly believe he doesn't like people talking bray in the same light as the undertaker, one he didn't create bray and 2 he doesn't want something to be compared to his greatest invention ever. This shit sounds petty but I believe this is the personal reason. But there isn't any other way to think where they have him say emo deep promos week in and week out to just lose then repeat the cycle like its nothing.

I see bo win more times than bray throughout their wwe career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> In terms of the CWC guys I really have this sinking suspicion it's Perkins winning. I get that some of you like him and I hope he plays really well on the main roster but if we're being real then Kota Ibushi is one of the dopest most fun to watch wrestlers on planet earth.
> 
> Ibushi would set the bar so motherfucking high. Stephanie McMahon would do her damnedest to protect him considering she's got that asian fetish, true story, unmasked Ultimo Dragon gave her a tinkle. And Ibushi is just cool, like the flips, the element of strong style, he's just the complete package of a Japanese cruiserweight.
> 
> I hope they just let him do both WWE and whatever he wants in Japan because I do think he's going to do a program with Kenny Omega for the lead up to Omega/Okada and that he hasn't signed because he wants to do that program.




Its pretty obvious ibushi to win. I think theyre in a jam since its reported he hasn't decided to sign yet.

Their mindset is why have someone win who won't be on that raw next week. Which is fair. 

But they want to give it to him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 12, 2016)

Anony said:


> And yeah Universal championship is the number 1 title, this isn't any different than 13-12 years ago when Smackdown had the WWE one and RAW had the World heavyweight championship.
> 
> RAW is the number 1 brand, in name at least. Smackdown has done better with their roster than RAW.



UM. What?

The WWE World title has a legacy going as far back as Buddy Rogers in the 1960s. That is far more prestigious than a new title. The Rock, Stone Cold, Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart, Macho Man, Ric Flair, Bruno Sammartino, they held that title. Not the Universal title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> UM. What?
> 
> The WWE World title has a legacy going as far back as Buddy Rogers in the 1960s. That is far more prestigious than a new title.



Recency bias out the ass. 

Idk what your stance is but I have the Big Gold belt as the most prestigious belt ever. The lineage is just too crazy to deny. I think it's a travesty that it's been absorbed.



WhatADrag said:


> Its pretty obvious ibushi to win. I think theyre in a jam since its reported he hasn't decided to sign yet.
> 
> Their mindset is why have someone win who won't be on that raw next week. Which is fair.
> 
> But they want to give it to him.



I just don't think it is... Like I mean maybe it's just a blindspot for me personally but I look at TJP and I just feel like he's there idea of what cruiserweight wrestling is. Ibushi represents something that's new and something that Bischoff himself didn't really get when he popularized the concept. I mean for all intents and purposes there's not a long history of Japanese cruiserweights who have historically gotten over. Ultimo Dragon and Tajiri are really the only guys, you can throw Liger in there too but I was an infant when he was making his bones in America against Pillman.

So I just don't know... Like they could give him the same deal they gave Samoa Joe where he was going to be on the indies and compete for WWE before like a week or two in just signing with WWE. Like even Nakamura has pretty much said he doesn't think Ibushi will sign. I just don't think Vince will allow HHH to play ball with a guy whose as weird as Ibushi just because he's one of the most watchable wrestlers in the entire world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Recency bias out the ass.
> 
> Idk what your stance is but I have the Big Gold belt as the most prestigious belt ever. The lineage is just too crazy to deny. I think it's a travesty that it's been absorbed.
> 
> ...




I see gran maliak or tjp winning but its only because ibushi nor zach has been reported they havent  signed. I believe wwe mindset is why have guys who haven't sign win the entire tournament?

But other than that its hard to decline a match between ibushi and saber Jr a match in the very last match of the tournament. Its like anyone would be a fool to not let this happen but at the same time only two guys outta the four are reportedly signed.

I wouldn't be mad at tjp winning tho Ive liked him since match one because he has character in the ring.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @Larcher WWE did the right thing.


Yes


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @kurisu
> 
> I think my main point of contention with you here would be that I don't think Bray has been harmed by this to the point where he can't be rehabbed. They've shown they're willing to do whatever to make him hot for when they need him and more often then not it works. I just feel like Bray is also one of those guys that when he wins the big one, it doesn't matter how.
> 
> Maybe not in a Kevin Owens sort of we don't give a darn because Kevin fucking Steen is the head champion in WWE sort of way, but in the way that it'll seem like a great wrong was righted.



So I was about to bring up my own point of contention but....



kurisu said:


> I forgot about Ziggler. Part of me still believes he'll get an okayish run. Maybe next year?



In a weird way Khris made my point a bit for me. Basically, I'd probably agree with you more and be a lot more optimistic when it comes to Bray if it were anyone else with any other gimmick. Dolph Ziggler for example... yeah we smarks tend to dump on him a lot... like a lot... but that doesn't really matter because the crowd generally still loves him no matter where he is, and much like Bray, they've been calling on him a LOT lately to work with ME guys and help put them over. He plays a good underdog. Right now his gimmick is that for one reason or another, he's always been shafted, robbed, or unfortunately lost a lot of opportunities, and that makes people pull for him. So even though he'll probably never get a significant title run (I honestly think this position is a result of him running his mouth so much in the past), if he actually does win it, it'll be like a ball of pressure finally being released. FINALLY! Finally after all these fucking years of getting his hopes dashed and things stolen from him, he's gotten a title! It's why I'm secretly worried that if he does go heel and start winning he'll be stuck in the dissonance problem WWE's been having with their big stars for a bit. Cuz "yeah, he killed that guy, but HE HAS THE BELT NOW, JESUS WAS IT THAT HARD"?!

Conversely, there's Wyatt. First off, he's been a heel his entire career, so the fans aren't particularly "pulling for him". Then there's also the thing where his gimmick relies almost solely on him being a worthwhile threat; the ringleader of an evil cult with people who follow him because they respect and, heck, maybe even fear him. His preaching, illegible promos (which really aren't that hard to understand guys, c'mon, read a book) are meant to give him a mysterious edge and paints the picture of a man who uses his sweet word and calm, supportive demeanor to hide a rather unstable mind and domineering personality. Badly. Hell, according to one his tweets, "Bray Wyatt" is implied to be a body snatcher that's puppeting Husky Harris around. 

Anyway, if Bray is consistently given the Dolph treatment with such a gimmick that relies on him being so scary, said gimmick is gonna fly in his face. If Wyatt loses so many of his big matches, and alot of the ones he won were a direct result of interference; if he can get mollywoped by retired guys who's powers he presumably *stole*, then... what does that make his threats? This puts him in a position where he's not actually a creepy, vaguely satanic, master of psychology, but really a delusional, crazy guy that merely thinks he is. And my worry for a while now is the possibility that _that may be the point_, which would suck a whole lot. He might not be damaged beyond repair (like Khris said, it's rare), but I also truly don't believe he's in the position where one really big win will erase it, like it did for Ambrose and potentially Ziggler. They'd need to spend quite a while telegraphing it and building him back up again. Heck they may even need to alter his gimmick a bit, where he's more of an arrogant liar, because this thing where he believes so much in his own hype isn't panning out well.



God Movement said:


> I want some opinions.
> 
> What do you think matters more as it pertains to the value of a title? Brand or lineage? I personally think brand matters more. And genuinely, I feel like currently the Universal Title is equal if not _more_ important than the WWE Title because of the fact that it is on Raw.



Tough question. I *want* it to be lineage. The belts in WWE or any brand that's be around for a long time, are items whose worth are generally based on how long they've been around and who have held them. If that weren't at least somewhat important, the announcers wouldn't spend so much time listing off it recipients whenever there's an IC title match. Heck even LU with their millions of brand new made up belts have some story behind them involving regal Aztec gold, prophecies and spirits. Ideally, the reason you want this object isn't just because it marks you as the top dog of your division, but also because its been held by countless other top dogs in the past and it puts you at the same level as they are.

The new belts on Raw and Smackdown solidify status, and ultimately like Foley said, it's the star that makes the belt, but in the end, in my mind and a lot of others I'm sure, that's all they are. They're good for pointing out who's important, but the belts themselves won't be important until they've been around a little bit longer and are the focus of some worthwhile feuds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Being a wyatt fan is suffering


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I want some opinions.
> 
> What do you think matters more as it pertains to the value of a title? Brand or lineage? I personally think brand matters more. And genuinely, I feel like currently the Universal Title is equal if not _more_ important than the WWE Title because of the fact that it is on Raw.



Right now neither to be honest. TNA dumped some of their titles, but I thiught that was one thing they did that WWE should replicate. I think all a fans today see on lower level champs is a belt.


----------



## EJ (Sep 12, 2016)

Seeing CM Punk get beat to a bloody pulp was almost like watching a relative get their ass handed to them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

How do you read Metzler review on last night ppv I wanna see what he rated matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Anyway, if Bray is consistently given the Dolph treatment with such a gimmick that relies on him being so scary, said gimmick is gonna fly in his face. If Wyatt loses so many of his big matches, and alot of the ones he won were a direct result of interference; if he can get mollywoped by retired guys who's powers he presumably *stole*, then... what does that make his threats? This puts him in a position where he's not actually a creepy, vaguely satanic, master of psychology, but really a delusional, crazy guy that merely thinks he is. And my worry for a while now is the possibility that _that may be the point_, which would suck a whole lot. He might not be damaged beyond repair (like Khris said, it's rare), but I also truly don't believe he's in the position where one really big win will erase it, like it did for Ambrose and potentially Ziggler. They'd need to spend quite a while telegraphing it and building him back up again. Heck they may even need to alter his gimmick a bit, where he's more of an arrogant liar, because this thing where he believes so much in his own hype isn't panning out well.



Yeah, there's a ton of merit in this line of logic. I'd have to say I'm really inclined to walk back what I said and agree with you guys. 



Shirker said:


> They're good for pointing out who's important, but the belts themselves won't be important until they've been around a little bit longer and are the focus of some worthwhile feuds.



Isn't this basically why TNA's King of the Mountain/Legends/Grand Championship belt is like the least valuable belt in mainstream-ish wrestling? It's young and no one really relevant has held it, or rather no one has had present-day worthwhile heat has held it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

broken fat wyatt gimmick coming in 

he's fraud  none of his supernatural powers helped him win a match


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2016)

get fukt dixie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk what your stance is but I have the Big Gold belt as the most prestigious belt ever. The lineage is just too crazy to deny. I think it's a travesty that it's been absorbed.



It should have been the RAW title again. In terms of design there is no belt more famous in the wrestling community, it has represented three different titles after all. The World Heavyweight title's lineage is a bit confusing. As the WWE recognizes it separate from the WCW World Heavyweight title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

The big gold belt is the best looking and most prestigious belt in history if sports entertainment. That shit looked epic on Goldberg and Triple H. The actual WWE championship that time looked like a lame ass create-a-belt champi


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2016)

She's probably actually happy for him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2016)

The big gold belt is THE championship title regardless of brand. That belt looked epic on Goldberg, Triple H and the rest of the guys who held it. The WWE spinner belt looked stupid but thats all fine since it was held by Cena most of the time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I watched parts of Backlash again and I think from top to bottom was the best PPV of WWE's 2016. Every match as at least a claim for a 3 star contest with probably the exception of Wyatt/Kane which I would argue has a claim to be a 3 star match if Wyatt wins. It's from bell to bell the best show they've put on in all of 2016. Miz/Ziggler and AJ/Ambrose are a cut above 4 star matches for me.

I'd do the research and cut it up but the WWE cards that really come to closest are Takeover: The End and MiTB with a quick look over wikipedia and running through my memory bank.



Seto Kaiba said:


> It should have been the RAW title again. In terms of design there is no belt more famous in the wrestling community, it has represented three different titles after all. The World Heavyweight title's lineage is a bit confusing. As the WWE recognizes it separate from the WCW World Heavyweight title.



That's true but the imagery and the narrative is that these guys are holding the same belt that Harley,Flair, and Dusty wore. To me that kind of hallowed ground air they give that title, even the bullshit runs Rock and Austin got with it just adding the name recognition.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty sure the E recognizes the 2 big gold belts as the same title

Hell the history of the Whc had a ton of wcw shit

Same as the us title


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Pretty sure the E recognizes the 2 big gold belts as the same title
> 
> Hell the history of the Whc had a ton of wcw shit
> 
> Same as the us title



Not sure, because you're right they recognize the parts of that belt that are convenient, like Flair's title reigns.

This is such a surreal image.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not sure, because you're right they recognize the parts of that belt that are convenient, like Flair's title reigns.
> 
> This is such a surreal image.


That momment you're reminded again AJ Styles is champ. Shit still ain't sinking in.


----------



## Anony (Sep 12, 2016)

Man, can Bryan still wrestle or not? They keep teasing us and the guy legit hates not being able to wrestle and especially now that 90% of his wrestling friends are in the same company. 

I don't want him to turn into Benoit 2.0 but hell, you never know. Maybe this is just work to get Miz over as heel but the fact Miz used his moves and said his name in the match, makes me believe Bryan can still wrestle.

Those bloody kicks to the head man, Bryan and some folks were too crazy in the indies. Can't have a Bryan vs AJ or vs Joe anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I think you're letting them work you if you think they'll ever let Daniel Bryan wrestle again because it's honestly not about whether he can or not it's the fact they said he can't and that going back on that will make it seem like they're lackadaisical on concussions. It completely undermines their credibility on that concussion case and any others going forward, they'd essentially only have protection from Bryan but no protection from anyone that cites his case as WWE being unscrupulous in the medical diagnosis of their talent to profit.

I really don't understand WWE with their health policies though... like they think they're the NFL or UFC or some shit and it's like look that's the presentation we want we're not saying you have to be that. I say this because I really think these guys should be allowed to be on HGH and forms of steroids not linked to mental illness. You can't complain about the talent getting hurt and penalize them for it when you're denying them something that can be legally gained on the grounds of being like your contemporaries which are know to have spontaneous outcomes.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Second time in a row he's used this in a PPV. Glad my boy brought in the Hook & Ladder as signature


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 12, 2016)

This promo is pretty hilarious in hindsight.


Shinsuke, Brock and Cesaro  are probably the only guys in the company who could hold their own in a UFC fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I watched parts of Backlash again and I think from top to bottom was the best PPV of WWE's 2016. Every match as at least a claim for a 3 star contest with probably the exception of Wyatt/Kane which I would argue has a claim to be a 3 star match if Wyatt wins. It's from bell to bell the best show they've put on in all of 2016. Miz/Ziggler and AJ/Ambrose are a cut above 4 star matches for me.
> 
> I'd do the research and cut it up but the WWE cards that really come to closest are Takeover: The End and MiTB with a quick look over wikipedia and running through my memory bank.
> 
> ...


This is why I decided to leave a site I been on for years. A majority of people enjoyed backlash last night with nothing to really complain about other than the Wyatt match. There are some original members on that site I've known for years that just like to ruin people enjoyable time just because. They do it with me as well. They're always right and when they can't defend statements they assault character or simply stop replying until they find something else to pick on.

These dudes think because they pay for newsletter to personally hear Dave meltzer and read reports and the fact they have some older knowledge on older promotions or follow other current promotions right now. Everything they say is placed in the highest value and they're never wrong.

People last night were talking about how they enjoyed backlash and these dudes got the nerve to pick on everyone to call everybody a wwe mark and that last night was the worst wwe program ever in its history, miz and ziggler should both be released the fans didn't care, why are people cheering for aj because they didn't follow his entire career. 

This site I was on has some pretty smart guys who knows the busniess but its pretty tiring when you actually enjoy something from wwe you get called out for it.

I seriously don't understand if dudes hate wwe sooooo much and other programs are soooooo much better and they have nothing but criticism. Why do they spend at least 3 hours a week watching a program from wwe?


Just got a tired of it. They said I'll be back but I don't need that trollish negativity in my life lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

So... If two of these three joine Smackdown, would it put Raw's roster to shame?



Kenju said:


> Second time in a row he's used this in a PPV. Glad my boy brought in the Hook & Ladder as signature



Looks like the Glam Slam


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

GAWD


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> GAWD




...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> GAWD




NOOO WHY DOES THIS SCARE ME


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This is why I decided to leave a site I been on for years. A majority of people enjoyed backlash last night with nothing to really complain about other than the Wyatt match. There are some original members on that site I've known for years that just like to ruin people enjoyable time just because. They do it with me as well. They're always right and when they can't defend statements they assault character or simply stop replying until they find something else to pick on.
> 
> These dudes think because they pay for newsletter to personally hear Dave meltzer and read reports and the fact they have some older knowledge on older promotions or follow other current promotions right now. Everything they say is placed in the highest value and they're never wrong.
> 
> ...



I think a few years ago I was the kind of guy who didn't love wrestling enough yet to actually appreciate what was happening in the WWE, I was fixated on the top of the card. I think that a lot of guys like the ones you're describing resent the fact that WWE is the biggest and best promotion but that WWE wants to be this mainstream thing so badly that they don't book these amazing pro wrestlers with grace or respect certain times. 

WWE really hasn't given back to pro wrestling historically and has always put itself ahead. Like they gave a cease and desist to Señor Lariato who is the dude who puts up all the wrestling gifs. All the wrestling shows that I listen to that cover him

Dave Meltzer is obviously a really great chronicler of wrestling but like the dude's a crook. Like the type of dudes who love Metlzer like that really confuse the fuck out of me, like he's basically just a dude who knows a lot about wrestling and has contacts that sit there and work him too. Like idk I question how you can pay more for Meltzer than the Network or World.

I get why you'd shy away from that stuff. Like they are being overly negative about something that's a cause for celebration in the entire wrestling world. AJ Styles is the best wrestler on planet Earth and he's holding the most famous and important championship in wrestling, and part of the reason you can say that about the title is because he's the best in the world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I never noticed the x-pacish vibes but you may be on something there.
> 
> As for Bray....he done. I mean he lost to fucking Kane.If that doesn't cement his status as jabroni I don't know what does.



He comes off as smug with a punchable face. Maybe not completely like x-pac, but there are many reasons why fans hate x-pac. If he becomes a kayfabe x-pac, then he become gold. Or maybe a tag team with Bo. They look equally .  



SoulTaker said:


> Isn't this basically why TNA's King of the Mountain/Legends/Grand Championship belt is like the least valuable belt in mainstream-ish wrestling? It's young and no one really relevant has held it, or rather no one has had present-day worthwhile heat has held it.



Changing the name 398723489157480359043589340 times in 6(or was it 7?) years probably didn't help.  



Kenju said:


>



Forgot to mention that Dean v AJ beat Mizz v Dolph for MotN for me. Just saiyan. Loved these spots/bumps. 



Kenju said:


> GAWD



He's old. He's 71. Time to take it easy.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 12, 2016)

Training for what, exactly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Training for what, exactly?



He still lifts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

@Gibbs I would love for Mickie to come back. Mickie vs. Becky lez feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Training for what, exactly?





kurisu said:


> He still lifts.



Thought you guys were the same person


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Thought you guys were the same person



It's the Asuka bae sets.  @Sauce


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2016)

Vince pulled his quad while getting up from the incline bench.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

holy shit about Vinnie 

his best friend Dean losing must have made him lose concentration


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think a few years ago I was the kind of guy who didn't love wrestling enough yet to actually appreciate what was happening in the WWE, I was fixated on the top of the card. I think that a lot of guys like the ones you're describing resent the fact that WWE is the biggest and best promotion but that WWE wants to be this mainstream thing so badly that they don't book these amazing pro wrestlers with grace or respect certain times.
> 
> WWE really hasn't given back to pro wrestling historically and has always put itself ahead. Like they gave a cease and desist to Señor Lariato who is the dude who puts up all the wrestling gifs. All the wrestling shows that I listen to that cover him
> 
> ...



Its just I hate those type of dudes
 They go further than the I like stuff you don't know about hipsters. Its just they solely focus on being right even when they agree to begin with or know they are wrong they'll just find a way to make sure people aren't enjoying themselves because that's how they have fun.

To say backlash was the worst wwe program ever when we all know wwe has had some shitty programs before is just trolling. I could see someone not liking it but to say its the worst ever is just pure shut posting. And confronting people on their bullshit on the internet doesn't work if they don't allow it lmao. So I just gave up I don't understand all this negativity yet to spend your entire life watching it ya know? If a show gets to Barrable to watch people stop watching. People just look for the worst in everything to prove their right as if they ran a wrestling company before.


And for Dave meltzer. I like him. He seems super knowledgeable because he's been around forver. But I'm not gonna act like he doesn't "he might or he might not" a lot in his articles.

By the way when will he review backlash matches?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice little recap of last week, so who is opening up the show tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

I was kinda hoping for a heel turn from Dean at Backlash so that he could come out to AJ's theme and mock him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nice little recap of last week, so who is opening up the show tonight?


TEH AUTHORITAH!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

he was talking about the show on the WOR. said it was pretty good. Main Event was the best match to him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

RuRu to cost Reigns?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Mick putting over Becky rather than AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

Dana my future waifu


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> RuRu to cost Reigns?



I think he's legit on vacation with Lana for the next 19-20 days unless it's a work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Mick putting over Becky rather than AJ



Got to keep that brand story line going me thinks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he's legit on vacation with Lana for the next 19-20 days unless it's a work.



I thought he came back. So prolly a triple threat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Is Dana turning face? This buryage has to have a payoff.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd skull fuck dana brook too.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

DAMN Sasha  look good


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Sasha oozes charisma.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd skull fuck dana brook too.


When I nut in Dana I'm a feel like your avatar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

This is kind of like the chick version of the Shield and like that I'm cool with this being the feud for the next 3-4 months and just ending with the face being sacrificed to Nia later.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Sasha & Bayley vs Charlotte & Dana?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

So triple threat for the title unless Dana ends up as part of the mix for a four way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Nia jax body shaped weird


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

crowd not sure who to cheer for Banks or Bayley .


Can't wait to see the crowd split


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I think this Dana thing is the sort of thing WWE never pays off at any point ever.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Dana thick as fuck.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Charlotte Corpsing

SEND IN FOR THE MAN

*Link Removed*


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nia jax body shaped weird


 
The Rock's favorite cousin is going to get a push though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this Dana thing is the sort of thing WWE never pays off at any point ever.



So just straight up berrying. 

EDIT: oh shittttttttttt.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank god Dana got inserted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

charlotte continuing to be horseshit on mic


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Thank god Dana got inserted.


Dana needs to get inserted.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nia jax body shaped weird


Id still wreck her


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Crowd waking up on that Dana slap to Charlotte.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

It's a new era Soul. Where there is actual development for stories and wrestlers.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Id still wreck her



You'd wreck two rocks stuck together.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this Dana thing is the sort of thing WWE never pays off at any point ever.



lel     .

They're going to use that heat to protect Sasha or Bayley for the moment...I'm with it but it's just really funny and inefficient. If Dana's eating pins and Charlotte would get a rematch anyway then why not save some of that heat for the later payoff?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

that's goddamn fast.


Also I'm betting that Sasha and Bayley both double pin Dana and thus triple threat.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You'd wreck two rocks stuck together.


No Comment


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Dana is so awkward


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

would be hilarious if Dana won


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

This situation with Dana Brooke's singlet is not PG


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Rock's favorite cousin is going to get a push though


How many cousins this man got


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This situation with Dana Brooke's singlet is not PG



Was just about to comment about that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

They need to bring nude era back for Dana

The world needs it


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Team PCB mention which is a Paige Mention


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Bra and Panties match between Dana & Alexa Bliss


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> And for Dave meltzer. I like him. He seems super knowledgeable because he's been around forver. But I'm not gonna act like he doesn't "he might or he might not" a lot in his articles.


dont let seto hear you say that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Man with reading some of the comments here on Dana, I'm amazed WWE hasn't fully capitalized on Dana's body and have her cost star in a WWE Films production that has her go nude or do a sex scene.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2016)

well can't watch Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

The ass in this match is crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

that was an awesome pin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Wait what? Sasha's shoulders were on the mat doe.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Really good match


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

So later on tonight the Cesaro comeback continues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So later on tonight the Cesaro comeback continues.



Lost interest in this feud tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

For sure thought that was gonna result into a triple threat


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The ass in this match is crazy.


I know





kurisu said:


> Wait what? Sasha's shoulders were on the mat doe.



I expected a double pin finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For sure thought that was gonna result into a triple threat



Could still make it one next week. They can bring up the fact that Sasha's shoulders were on the mat during the pin.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Lil Jimmy mention!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

You are now imagining dana and charlote having bdsm sex with charlote as the dom


Your welcome

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Boner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Lil Jimmy mention!



Stream late af


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> You are now imagining dana and charlote having bdsm sex with charlote as the dom
> 
> 
> Your welcome


I'm picturing Dana having BDSM sex, with me as the Dom.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

They are really selling timeshares


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Boner


Look at the previous one I posted (under spoiler)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> They are really selling timeshares



Realest gimmick in the room.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

>


Gibbs said:


> I'm picturing Dana having BDSM sex, with me as the Dom.


>Not double teaming her with charlotte


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

You see when this dude is heeling like this how the fuck are you going to hate him? Mick Foley is taking out his resentment of never being as good as HHH on fucking Owens. Next level heeling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Team PCB mention which is a Paige Mention



She's still apart of the opening and they've edited it recently since they added Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Bo


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Bo > Bray


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

"Lets go jobber" chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I think they may be building Bo to get squashed by Braun or is this Raw's answer to Heath?


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Quote the Raven Nevermore


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

So sami vs y2j?


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Realest gimmick in the room.


Yeah


SoulTaker said:


> She's still apart of the opening and they've edited it recently since they added Bayley.


Good Point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

New favorite RAW segment  


PlacidSanity said:


> "Lets go jobber" chants.







Legend said:


> Quote the Raven Nevermore


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

wtf Jericho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Jericho is very good at putting folks over.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Between this and the y2aj thing i feel like jericho is really really lonley


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

I love jericho


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Jericho's douchebag goatee is just fucking awesome. I really feel like he went and watched the 98 Nitros they added like 8 months ago and was inspired to go heel.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Jericho's reactions


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh lord


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Letting Sami curse, they must really want him to get over.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

He didnt mention Perry Saturn and Krispen Wah


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Jericho top five of the year for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Best of 7 match.  
Gonna go get something to eat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah I don't care about this feud lol

Decent raw tho


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Best of 7 match.
> Gonna go get something to eat.


Oh cone on every match has been great


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Im doing homework


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Is the guy with that green shirt a plant or what


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Still a great match


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Seth is a face but still a cocky prick

I like


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Very enjoyable match though still wondering why the best of 7 series between these two unless they are using it as filler until better story lines come about.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Alicia gonna get wrecked


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

WWE is getting really edgy with the language again


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

come on Alicia!! You are a former Divas champ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Hmm, Alicia Fox with that Starfire outfit.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Get wrecked


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Nia straight up handling her


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

That spot where she's rag dolling her from barricade to barricade wearing green 

Nia Jax is the next step.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone got a stream that doesn't constantly start and stop?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Nia is She-Hulk.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Nevermind found one.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

She ended her life

RIP Alicia Fox


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Probably the second best match in the beginning of Nia Jax's career. Number 1 would be her match versus Asuka, this was honestly even with the Bayley match despite being just a TV squash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty safe to say once she challenges for the title she winning off the bat


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Im doing homework



I'd rather be doing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Alicia  



Zen-aku said:


> Oh cone on every match has been great



Good workrate, but no substance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Are they serving cereal through their boots.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

I like New Day, but time for new champs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

5 minutes and 37 minutes to suck up all the heat from Seth-KO and well pretty much every aspect of the show...


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

They are so meta


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

After new day loses I don't want them breaking up I want them to get a main feud with some guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

One of the times the WWE acknowledges a shitshow.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

"are you hypnotized AGAIN?"

That continuity


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Bellas vs Kardashians.

fight fight fight


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

I want New Day to freebird the Universal Title after they break the tag team record and go heel again to put over Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

When you realize Cena and DBry are prolly swinger pals


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

New day should not breaknthe record


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> When you realize Cena and DBry are prolly swinger pals


I wonder if they ever do wife/gf swaps.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Every time the wwe mentions njpw i get hard


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> New day should not breaknthe record



It's a reality I accept, they're not going to take it off them while they're still over and mentioning the streak and proximity to the record every now and again.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Gallows needs to tone up his mid section when he goes for his singels run


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

lelCole, Smackdown shits on RAW.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a reality I accept, they're not going to take it off them while they're still over and mentioning the streak and proximity to the record every now and again.


 look at your screen

We are getting a match from the up coming ppv right now

The divisions cant survie another 100 days of the new day beating every tag team

Ita the same thing for the miz as much as i want him to on papwr him beating honky-tonks record would kill the ic division


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

The BizCliz needed that


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Roman looking like he belongs in game of thrones


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Very good match between the two team.

Lol, those boos when Reigns comes onto the screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SD > RAW it's not even funny.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Jinder gettinf an entrance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

"Man that comes in peace."

Well whatever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Jinder getting promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Does everyone wear that Conor pin


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

This man still exist?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Swaggga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Again playing on patriotism.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Is WWE really doing this right after 9/11


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Is WWE really doing this right after 9/11


At least it's not Hassan & Daivari.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh shit jack swagger getting a match on raw!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Im


Kenju said:


> Is WWE really doing this right after 9/11


Jinders indian

Racist


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Legit forgot about Swagger. 



Gibbs said:


> At least it's not Hassan & Daivari.



Forever the heels that were too hot for American TV


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Surprised strowman hasn't appeared yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

WHATTTTTT


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

That man is a former world champ.....


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Im
> 
> Jinders indian
> 
> Racist



yeah that was pretty racist


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

And to think at one point in Swagger's career that he held championship gold. 

And wasn't Jinder jobbed out about a week ago.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Surprised strowman hasn't appeared yet


*ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Fuck dude. Swagger just doin it for the checks now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Poor swagger....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Jeez, man now that was cringy.   Asked a question and only pants heavily.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 12, 2016)

Raw needs Seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm almost entirely certain Swagger shat in Steph's purse.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

Cass is getting boring on the mic. al he says is the SAWFT schtick.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

I had to go afk, so I take it Swagger lost? jfc. Just let the guy go so he can be good somewhere else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Heels handing out time share pamphlets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Okay. I'm in the Shining Star's selling timeshares gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Why are they giving this man enzo a singles match again


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 12, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Man that comes in peace."
> 
> Well whatever.



I hope next week he is escorted to the ring by a valet named "Peace"


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I had to go afk, so I take it Swagger lost? jfc. Just let the guy go so he can be good somewhere else.


Id kill for him to go to japan

But im being optimistic that they got some thing planed cause of the interveiw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Shinning Stars come out on top again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

RAW needs RuRu.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Resuv really somewhere out here fucking lana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2016)

SAVE_US.RUS_EV


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd rather just have KO win clean.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm digging this segment


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2016)

KO too damn good on the mic


----------



## Kenju (Sep 12, 2016)

KO SAVAGE


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Ifbrollins and owens chemistry in the ring is as good ss on the mic were in for some thing specail


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel Bryan throwing the first pitch in a Phillies game no one at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Berried


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Id kill for him to go to japan
> 
> But im being optimistic that they got some thing planed cause of the interveiw


Yeah looks like his loss is leading somewhere. I'm kinda curious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Shit man, that was brutal by Owens.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

Kevin did the Rollins laugh


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Surprised Seth sex pics went under the rug


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Roman just no sold a kife edge chop


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2016)

Dunn gave up on muting the Reigns boos it seems


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Roman just no sold a kife edge chop



Baby Gurl must look strong against some moves.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Shit even my little brothers notice roman gets gased easy


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

WWE retweeted me


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Surprised Seth sex pics went under the rug



So did Paige's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> WWE retweeted me



#Jimmy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So did Paige's.



Thought that was a fake.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thought that was a fake.



It's just older but that's her. Better pervs than I have CSI'd that pic for authenticity. The only ones who said they were fake were her mom.


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> #Jimmy


I like followers <.<


kurisu said:


> Thought that was a fake.


Nope that was real from when she was dating Brad Maddox


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

@SoulTaker @Legend Need link to make sure we're talking about the same pic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's just older but that's her. Better pervs than I have CSI'd that pic for authenticity. The only ones who said they were fake were her mom.


Ok I'm fapping to it tonight


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

The selfie boob pic


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Shit even my little brothers notice roman gets gased easy


That's so bad. Roman needs to work on dat cardio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Why are faces stupid?



Legend said:


> The selfie boob pic


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

If roman beats KO clean


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Seths a tweener i like


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

If tho ones I am looking tnow are legit, they are gold.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2016)

I swear if Reigns wins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> If tho ones I am looking tnow are legit, they are gold.



One*s*? 

We need a wrasslin thread in the bathhouse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> One*s*?
> 
> We need a wrasslin thread in the bathhouse.


Real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Drive by > Rebound Clothesline 

Dean dickboiz come at me


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Weakest

Power wrestler

Ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Dope match


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

RUSEV!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2016)

Ruru I love you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

RuRuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu... 

Called it bitches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks you Rusev.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Why is my step father cussing in the living room because KO won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

@God Movement


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2016)

LANA!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

Machka Bitches


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 12, 2016)

Ruswve chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2016)

RuRu chants


----------



## Legend (Sep 12, 2016)

RUSEEEEEV


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

Not a bad raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2016)

Steen once again proving he the best part of RAW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2016)

I gotta stop going to wwe fb I kill myself every time lmao.

People were complaining seths not acting face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

The coolest thing about fb tonight was a 55 year old woman said she wants to see roman turn heel.

That's cool in my eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The coolest thing about fb tonight was a 55 year old woman said she wants to see roman turn heel.
> 
> That's cool in my eyes.



That's a new tier in smarking altogether. Roman killed kayfabe.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Just got done with tonight's Raw. *There's* the post-draft show I've been watching each week. Pretty solid show, main event was stellar, nothing overtly offensive and stupid happened, and in a rare case, there's actually something open ended going on to have me look forward to next week (the repercussions for Seth). Hell, they even realized their mistake with Bullet Club last week and admitted they were wrong. Now there's a first: WWE actually apologizing for wasting everyone's time with a retarded segment. They must've gotten railed for it harder than I though.

Good show.

------------------------------------------------



Zen-aku said:


> New day should not breaknthe record



I can see why you say that, but honestly if it were to happen with anyone, I would not mind it being New Day. Entertaining gimmick, (generally) good promos, 2 of the guys are great workers with the other still being pretty solid, and they've managed to remain pretty damn over despite being in some questionable feuds. Plus, as they are, The Club just _have no damn business_ taking them. I mean if they do, it is what it is and I won't raise a stink, but I'mma go on record and say I'm quite against it.



PlacidSanity said:


> Again playing on patriotism.



Fuck Foreigners 

Other than the dumb setup for the match, happy for Jinder. Always kinda liked him, so it's nice to see him take a win, even if it is just to setup some thing for Swagger to do.



PlacidSanity said:


> Shit man, that was brutal by Owens.



Owens ruined Seth with that promo, dear lord. It bordered on burial. 



kurisu said:


> Drive by > Rebound Clothesline
> 
> Dean dickboiz come at me



I'll do you one better. Soup Punch is actually a good move. 



WhatADrag said:


> I gotta stop going to wwe fb I kill myself every time lmao.
> 
> People were complaining seths not acting face.



I mean... I'm glad that they're taking this thing nice and slow, and not straight up forgetting how much of a carried jerk he's been in kayfabe... but it's an understandable reaction. We're so use to instant gratification that when Seth isn't high-fiving children within the week, it feels like something's off or that they're not committing.

Personally though, I hope they keep this tweener thing goin'.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement





DAMN!

What a match thought. The last 10 minutes were


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2016)

I can no longer watch this without saying something. They are burying Reigns!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'll do you one better. Soup Punch is actually a good move.



I bet you thought the Bronco Buster was technical masterpiece. 



God Movement said:


> I can no longer watch this without saying something. They are burying Reigns!



It's weird. It's like, this is what would have happened had Rock, Austin, or Cena fucked up on the verge of becoming the top guy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I bet you thought the Bronco Buster was technical masterpiece.



Khris, Khris, Khris... the technique of subduing your opponents using your prolapsed asshole is one none have been able to master with such perfection before or since. X-Pac was a _visionary _and ace at his craft.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Khris, Khris, Khris... the technique of subduing your opponents using your prolapsed asshole is one none have been able to master with such perfection before or since. X-Pac was a _visionary _and ace at his craft.



Wait. Asshole? I thought he was humping them with his dick. I may have been describing the move inaccurately all this time.

------------------------------


Sports Illustrated has a great new interview with Ryback. Below are a few highlights:

*Losing to Mark Henry at WrestleMania 29:*
"I will never forget that day," said Ryback. "My numbers kept climbing even though I was losing these big time matches. I was under the assumption that I was going over on Mark Henry at WrestleMania and then turning heel the next night on John Cena. When I found days before that I was not going over, but that they wanted me to fall on my face with my finish and look like an idiot, I said there was no way I was doing that. I asked, 'Why are we doing this?' I went to Vince and spoke with him for thirty minutes in 'Gorilla' [the staging area right behind the curtain] and he lied to me how this was the reason for my heel turn – that I fell on my face and tripped, I just couldn't cut it, and that's why I'd turn heel.

"Ultimately, though, they were just trying to run me into the ground and ruin my brand forever, and that happened time and time again. As you saw with that finish, it made zero sense from a booking standpoint to book me to fall flat on my face, and then the next night to turn me heel. The reaction to my heel turn was louder than ever, and then what did Vince do? He came to me personally and said, 'We're taking away all your merchandise. I want your merchandise to tank and no more 'Feed Me More,'' which was the thing that put me on the map. So instead of giving me an edge as a heel, you're stripping me of everything, having Cena go over me, and then you saw how my career fell after that. I lost the momentum, and I never got it back again."

*His promos being "atrocious" during his last run:*

"The promos were atrocious during my whole last run. I delivered them exactly as I was supposed to deliver them, but the writing was so out of touch. I remember Jericho went up to me and asked, 'Who's writing this?' And I said, 'Vince. I've tried to get it changed but he wants me reading it word for word.' Vince wanted me to read his promos word for word, and I never enjoyed that and I never will."


*Vince McMahon's surprising admission:*

"In one of our last talks, Vince told me, 'You're the hardest working guy that I have here.' I just said, 'Thank you.' Vince said, 'But hard work doesn't always pay off here.' I looked at him and said, 'Well then, I need to go to a world where my hard work will pay off.'"

The Sad Guy

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. Asshole? I thought he was humping them with his dick. I may have been describing the move inaccurately all this time.



Honestly it was the taint, most the time.
Like, it was _supposed_ to be his cock n' balls, but once he started doing it for long enough, he just kinda sat on the other guy. I think he realized early on that his career was gonna die the second DX ended.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2016)

That Ryback treatment was perfect for Reigns. He cant draw and he's not over with the fans. Ryback on the other hand was ultimately over and was doinrg a monster gimmick and Vince just squashed him out of spite. Thats so fucking retarded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Honestly it was the taint, most the time.
> Like, it was _supposed_ to be his cock n' balls, but once he started doing it for long enough, he just kinda sat on the other guy. I think he realized early on that his career was gonna die the second DX ended.




His dick was definitely touching the opponent's face, even if it was just a brush. But you're right, the impact was mainly from the asshole/taint. What's fecked up is this shit did actual damage in video games.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2016)

Doing that move within itself didn't really bury the opponent, besides the person executing it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

X-pac almost bled out from one of his bronco busters once. I wonder if he still does it?


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2016)

Hahaha what the fuck!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> Hahaha what the fuck!


Yeah man,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> Doing that move within itself didn't really bury the opponent, besides the person executing it.



Well yeah. We're talking about how silly it is. If any move buried the opponent it's the fucking Worm. 



[S-A-F] said:


> X-pac almost bled out from one of his bronco busters once. I wonder if he still does it?



Almost felt karmic with all those dumps taken in bags and purses.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. Asshole? I thought he was humping them with his dick. I may have been describing the move inaccurately all this time.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> ...



My only issue with this stuff is that it's so one sided and it's like some of it obviously was him getting worked in order for Vince to extract value from him. It's fucked up but if you work in business this is how people always are, like Ryback acts like he's going to not do anything questionable in the world of professional wrestling. Idk just seems like some odd stances this guy is taking and the more he talks you kind of see how even when he has a point because he puts it in such an unintelligible/emotional manner you can't take him seriously. 

Like honestly I hate this Cryback thing so much because it's like dude you were sitting there mocking Punk when your ass was injuring him. He thinks he was actually being held back by Vince and doesn't understand that he's representative of some really bad aspects of professional wrestling and the majority of his career has been about how he looks rather than his expertise in the craft in any genre. Like any fucking genre. 

This dude can have a good match, he'll probably go to NJPW and then come back to the states as this great hossy Never Openweight worker. Like I just hate this idea that he got shafted when it's like the dude was 2 years too early for his spot anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

John cena coming back to tie Ric's record. Prepare guys the fury of Juice will be unlike anything we've ever seen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

As noted,  to address why he left his armband in the ring at . Dave Meltzer  that Cena is scheduled to be back for the October 9th RAW  pay-per-view. If Cena is able to defeat AJ Styles for the WWE Championship it would be his 16th world title reign, which would tie the 16 world title reigns recognized by WWE that is held by Ric Flair. Cena seemed to tease breaking Flair's record, writing on Instagram:


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

geezus christ couldn't even let AJ have a long feud 

edit: I meant reign


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> X-pac almost bled out from one of his bronco busters once. I wonder if he still does it?





Flow said:


> Hahaha what the fuck!



Eeeyup. Hence the "prolapsed asshole" joke. He finished the match he was in after it happened too.
Fucked up injury. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. 



kurisu said:


> Sports Illustrated has a great new interview with Ryback. Below are a few highlights



Skippy, no.... 

And what makes it an extra kick in the nuts is all the time he spent shooting on Punk. After sticking up for the company, even when they were in the wrong, he got rewarded for it by receiving a rough reminder of why he left in the first place. Dayum.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Fucking Vince and the WWE writers exposed as scum, yet again.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> John cena coming back to tie Ric's record. Prepare guys the fury of Juice will be unlike anything we've ever seen



*The knowledge that John Cena losing clean to AJ was to set up his win-back*
*The knowledge that if AJ loses the title, him winning it was specifically for this purpose*

Could it be? The day I finally add someone to my ignore list?


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2016)

OH MAN

@Juice 

I definitely have to stick around the thread to see the shit that would happen here if this were to happen. I don't wish this upon you Juice, but I'm anticipating your heel promo/s if John Cena were to beat AJ Styles.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My only issue with this stuff is that it's so one sided and it's like some of it obviously was him getting worked in order for Vince to extract value from him. It's fucked up but if you work in business this is how people always are, like Ryback acts like he's going to not do anything questionable in the world of professional wrestling. Idk just seems like some odd stances this guy is taking and the more he talks you kind of see how even when he has a point because he puts it in such an unintelligible/emotional manner you can't take him seriously.
> 
> Like honestly I hate this Cryback thing so much because it's like dude you were sitting there mocking Punk when your ass was injuring him. He thinks he was actually being held back by Vince and doesn't understand that he's representative of some really bad aspects of professional wrestling and the majority of his career has been about how he looks rather than his expertise in the craft in any genre. Like any fucking genre.
> 
> This dude can have a good match, he'll probably go to NJPW and then come back to the states as this great hossy Never Openweight worker. Like I just hate this idea that he got shafted when it's like the dude was 2 years too early for his spot anyway.


Yeah the part with him talking about Vince taking away his merch when he turned, well isn't that what they do when you turn heel? I dunno...just seems like we're missing all of the story and we're supposed to believe Ryback is just another victim of the company. Maybe he was but the stuff he posted on twitter after Punk's podcast still leaves a bad taste.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> OH MAN
> 
> @Juice
> 
> I definitely have to stick around the thread to see the shit that would happen here if this were to happen. I don't wish this upon you Juice, but I'm anticipating your heel promo/s if John Cena were to beat AJ Styles.



If you wish to summon the shitlord, remember that his name's actually @The Juice Man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As noted,  to address why he left his armband in the ring at . Dave Meltzer  that Cena is scheduled to be back for the October 9th RAW  pay-per-view. If Cena is able to defeat AJ Styles for the WWE Championship it would be his 16th world title reign, which would tie the 16 world title reigns recognized by WWE that is held by Ric Flair. Cena seemed to tease breaking Flair's record, writing on Instagram:




The Dable-yoo-Dable-yoo-Eee are smart. They're building this right, and have begun planting the seeds right after AJ won. Payoff will be this huge match feel when Cena finally faces the champion (most likely AJ). Whether Cena wins or loses and faces Taker, it'll all be acceptable in the name of good TV. Obviously, Cena turning heel would be a magnificent climax for this whole thing, but you know Vince and all. Still, looking forward to it. Also, why Smackdown > RAW.



SoulTaker said:


> My only issue with this stuff is that it's so one sided and it's like some of it obviously was him getting worked in order for Vince to extract value from him. It's fucked up but if you work in business this is how people always are, like Ryback acts like he's going to not do anything questionable in the world of professional wrestling. Idk just seems like some odd stances this guy is taking and the more he talks you kind of see how even when he has a point because he puts it in such an unintelligible/emotional manner you can't take him seriously.
> 
> Like honestly I hate this Cryback thing so much because it's like dude you were sitting there mocking Punk when your ass was injuring him. He thinks he was actually being held back by Vince and doesn't understand that he's representative of some really bad aspects of professional wrestling and the majority of his career has been about how he looks rather than his expertise in the craft in any genre. Like any fucking genre.
> 
> This dude can have a good match, he'll probably go to NJPW and then come back to the states as this great hossy Never Openweight worker. Like I just hate this idea that he got shafted when it's like the dude was 2 years too early for his spot anyway.





Shirker said:


> Skippy, no....
> 
> And what makes it an extra kick in the nuts is all the time he spent shooting on Punk. After sticking up for the company, even when they were in the wrong, he got rewarded for it by receiving a rough reminder of why he left in the first place. Dayum.



Pretty much on point. The name calling will just keep pouring in; The NagBack, RyBitch, CryBerg, etc... You name it. I commend the guy for going somewhere else to be something, but he comes off as hypocritical in this interview.



Shirker said:


> *The knowledge that John Cena losing clean to AJ was to set up his win-back*
> *The knowledge that if AJ loses the title, him winning it was specifically for this purpose*
> 
> Could it be? The day I finally add someone to my ignore list?



I might be biased because he's a Paige fan, but he's not THAT bad.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Skippy's mistake was trying to play the game, and realizing far too late that the game's kinda rigged from the start, and the only way to truly win it is just to sit tight and hope the rules change.

He probably would've had a pretty solid midcard position on current day Smackdown. A lot of the guys that fucked off probably would've... with the exception of, I'unno, Wade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Skippy's mistake was trying to play the game, and realizing far too late that the game's kinda rigged from the start, and the only way to truly win it is just to sit tight and hope the rules change.
> 
> He probably would've had a pretty solid midcard position on current day Smackdown. A lot of the guys that fucked off probably would've... with the exception of, I'unno, Wade.



If only Cody waited a few months. Granted, they could still have had him continue doing the dumb Stargate gimmick. 

As for Wade... Still waiting for the bigger picture.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> OH MAN
> 
> @Juice
> 
> I definitely have to stick around the thread to see the shit that would happen here if this were to happen. I don't wish this upon you Juice, but I'm anticipating your heel promo/s if John Cena were to beat AJ Styles.



I've already excepted the fact that the AntiChrist will tie Flair's record even though Flair has more than 20 world titles.

I'm not going to give certain turds here the satisfaction of me "raging".


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

This really _is_ a new era.



...Though I guess on the bright side, it's probably not even gonna happen. No Mercy seems like a weird show to have Jorn finally beat Flair's record. Either he's gonna lose via fuck finish to set up his big win at WM or on the weird chance that he _does_ win, he wins, yada yada yada, and AJ gets it back at WM. Either way, the true final confrontation of these two is probably gonna happen there.

EDIT*
Or shit, maybe SS. I keep forgetting about the fucking Undertaker. 



kurisu said:


> If only Cody waited a few months. Granted, they could still have had him continue doing the dumb Stargate gimmick.
> 
> As for Wade... Still waiting for the bigger picture.



Yeah, they really shafted themselves on that front.
Still it's something I don't hold against them in the slightest. No one could've predicted the show was gonna start making honest-to-god attempts at being good and utilizing their roster better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

no one whose left is a true loss


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

You guys want to talk about AJ/Cena and the fact it's going to either prop up Rumble/Survivor Series/ or be the Mania angle now that Meltzer wants to start throwing shitty reports on it?

I mean nothing's really changed Cena is going to leave in October to film and be gone thru the end of the year which would be 2 more months. Royal Rumble is in February.

So I mean it's dependent on what you want to prop and if this is Taker's last go because I still think Cena/Taker is something they'll do, a soft commitment.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Um... yes? 

And, yeah, I just realized that he's gonna be leaving again after NM when reading up on it further. I completely forgot about that. Yeah he's not taking it, so whatever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Not that I think I'm Meltzer even if I shit on him regularly but I've been saying Cena is going to take the title off of AJ. Zen has been saying the dirt sheets have Wyatt in Cena's spot.

I don't think they're even going to run it for No Mercy, the lack of a leash that would be given to Ambrose in that case would be ridiculously short. Like Meltzer himself is reporting Cena's gone through the end of the year and unless they're going to use it to prop one of these events it seems kind of crazy to not have Cena use some of his return heat to get another heel over and set up a future feud.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Cena could drop it right after on smackdown

Seems messy but its possible


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Trying not to be that dude who turns on Paige just because she's young, dumb, and full of Del Rio's cum but this shit is so beat.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

...Those aren't the words, Paige.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2016)

That can't be real why would she get his wrestling name tattooed on her. If it said Jose I would maybe think it's real and if it was gonna be a wrestling name tribute either "El Patron" or "dos caras Jr" would have been the way to go.

Also Dorito was suspended for PED in particular testosterone. Hope Paige likes gurgling those raison sized juevos.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

It's real. I was reading a thread on it on Squared Circle. She's since deleted the post on the original link.

It's sad that this is happening to her. She's clearly head over heels and I really don't trust Albert not to drop her as hard as he dropped his integrity.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2016)

That don't mean it's real


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That don't mean it's real



So what, you think she photoshopped it herself?
That'd be kinda funny, actually.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

I'd still wanna fuck her, but I would be kinda freaked out at this point if I were Alberto. Maybe she is beneath the persona, a gentle-hearted girl with lofty romantic ideals, truly desiring genuine love. Or maybe this is some yandere shit waiting to happen...


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't really side with WWE on the PED thing, it's dumb as shit. Like I don't think Del Rio really needed testesterone replacement ,for which he has a prescription, but I also haven't seen his medical charts or how he most likely abused real steroids back in the day.

That said HGH really doesn't have crazy effects or induce the mental problems these other things like Andro and Stezanol(sp?) are known to cause. Wrestling is predetermined. So what do we lose by being lax with the PED portion of the banned substance list? If so much is made about their physiques then give them the help, it's hard enough to do the travel and media when you have to wake up anywhere from 3-5 AM to workout. Hell its the hardest PED to test for besides blood doping therapy. In these sports where records are hallowed, where causing real pain to fuck people up is a thing, then sure but not in wrestling. Shits dumb. 

Hell people want to give amphetamines back to the athletes for crying out loud. If games are added to any season in one of the major US sports then that player association is taking aim at the amphetamine rules. At the time it was necessary from a PR standpoint but that's not happening and it's doing more harm than good when you look at how embarrassed they should be about Lesnar.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2016)

I think it's something like this



Also I too would still bang her I would just make sure to not lose track of my keysso I could escape before morning, or let her know where I live.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That can't be real why would she get his wrestling name tattooed on her. If it said Jose I would maybe think it's real and if it was gonna be a wrestling name tribute either "El Patron" or "dos caras Jr" would have been the way to go.
> 
> Also Dorito was suspended for PED in particular testosterone. Hope Paige likes gurgling those raison sized juevos.


José Alberto Rodriguez


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'd still wanna fuck her, but I would be kinda freaked out at this point if I were Alberto. Maybe she is beneath the persona, a gentle-hearted girl with lofty romantic ideals, truly desiring genuine love. Or maybe this is some yandere shit waiting to happen...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

I knew Delritto was dickin paige down but I didn't know he was THAT good.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> José Alberto Rodriguez



Even that would make more sense.  I guess it's a good thing she wasn't fucking Lucky Cannon or festus


----------



## Larcher (Sep 13, 2016)

Surprised WWE refers to Swagger being a former world champion. I mean it really means nothing when you get jobbed out to the job out.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Trying not to be that dude who turns on Paige just because she's young, dumb, and full of Del Rio's cum but this shit is so beat.


When your girlfriend don't even know your real name

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Rematching Backlash which is honestly something I don't do often, usually just matches I liked, and I really do love the way they did this. They actually started the show with authority figures talking and still put on what should be most people's best WWE show of 2016. Really crazy even the Divas opener. If they let Alexa Bliss just jack the Harley gimmick like that I'm cool, she should be a thing I think she's secretly the best seller on Smackdown at least. 



Larcher said:


> Surprised WWE refers to Swagger being a former world champion. I mean it really means nothing when you get jobbed out to the job out.



I mean it's a good booking prop isn't it? Like yeah it's in name only but as a jobber and former world champion this is kind of his utility. 

Jim Duggan won the first ever Royal Rumble. That's kind of a really fair reference point for Jack Swagger at this point of his career.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm hearing the RAW ratings were AWFUL. @kurisu You are to blame. I told you this would happen!

Time to put the title back on Reigns. KO, I am disappointed.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2016)

A 1.88 rating. Fucking hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> no one whose left is a true loss



Oh come on. Cody had everything going for him before the Stardust gimmick. He's a good worker, good on the mic, and has stellar gimmicky psychology. Anti-Dashing Cody was one of the few good things during that year. 



SoulTaker said:


> You guys want to talk about AJ/Cena and the fact it's going to either prop up Rumble/Survivor Series/ or be the Mania angle now that Meltzer wants to start throwing shitty reports on it?
> 
> I mean nothing's really changed Cena is going to leave in October to film and be gone thru the end of the year which would be 2 more months. Royal Rumble is in February.
> 
> So I mean it's dependent on what you want to prop and if this is Taker's last go because I still think Cena/Taker is something they'll do, a soft commitment.



He should definitely lose his first few tries, otherwise they're giving away an historic moment without a proper build. 



SoulTaker said:


> Trying not to be that dude who turns on Paige just because she's young, dumb, and full of Del Rio's cum but this shit is so beat.



Why his wrestling name though?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

Alberto is literally his middle name....


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

If Cena is coming back for a shot it better be a fucking triple threat son. Don't leave my boy hanging with his rematch clause


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm hearing the RAW ratings were AWFUL. @kurisu You are to blame. I told you this would happen!
> 
> Time to put the title back on Reigns. KO, I am disappointed.



Your boy Roman is to blame. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Alberto is literally his middle name....



Is that the normal thing to do when you ink your lover's name on your body? Legit asking, since I'm ignorant about this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Your boy Roman is to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the normal thing to do when you ink your lover's name on your body? Legit asking, since I'm ignorant about this.



It depends. I am casually referred to by my middle name. My family always used it. Only formally do I use my first name. Just as an example.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 13, 2016)

I truly believe the lack of soap opera type storylines has done more harm to the WWE than good. Wrestling is cool and all, but actual interesting storylines are what draw. Hardly anyone cares about wrestling by itself without proper storylines to build. "I'm the better wrestler" storylines just _do not_ draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not that I think I'm Meltzer even if I shit on him regularly but I've been saying Cena is going to take the title off of AJ. Zen has been saying the dirt sheets have Wyatt in Cena's spot.
> 
> I don't think they're even going to run it for No Mercy, the lack of a leash that would be given to Ambrose in that case would be ridiculously short. Like Meltzer himself is reporting Cena's gone through the end of the year and unless they're going to use it to prop one of these events it seems kind of crazy to not have Cena use some of his return heat to get another heel over and set up a future feud.


so it's possible these tweets are just teasers from Cena?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Why the hell is smack down doing live events on Monday?

Vince you dense mother fucker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *The knowledge that John Cena losing clean to AJ was to set up his win-back*
> *The knowledge that if AJ loses the title, him winning it was specifically for this purpose*
> 
> Could it be? The day I finally add someone to my ignore list?




If it's in the dumbest fucking way no amount of ignore will stop it. 



kurisu said:


> The Dable-yoo-Dable-yoo-Eee are smart. They're building this right, and have begun planting the seeds right after AJ won. Payoff will be this huge match feel when Cena finally faces the champion (most likely AJ). Whether Cena wins or loses and faces Taker, it'll all be acceptable in the name of good TV. Obviously, Cena turning heel would be a magnificent climax for this whole thing, but you know Vince and all. Still, looking forward to it. Also, why Smackdown > RAW.



Well your comment does make sense,  it's just that, WWE is still WWE. Meaning they still make dumb ass decisions when the time comes 

Years of this don't change the few months they've gotten better at their judgment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the hell is smack down doing live events on Monday?
> 
> Vince you dense mother fucker



They only work one less day but I guess he could switch the schedule to move the house show to somewhere else but I'm sure he's got weekly demographics that indicates which days lead to higher house show sells year round.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They only work one less day but I guess he could switch the schedule to move the house show to somewhere else but I'm sure he's got weekly demographics that indicates which days lead to higher house show sells year round.




You see the pics from last night where there Is no audience?


----------



## Totitos (Sep 13, 2016)

IT'S TUESDAY BOYS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Heath vs AJ would be the MOTY !


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh come on. Cody had everything going for him before the Stardust gimmick. He's a good worker, good on the mic, and has stellar gimmicky psychology. Anti-Dashing Cody was one of the few good things during that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody is a slightly above average worker and talker but thats it

Stardust is the most entertaining I ever found him.

I always said hed never make it past the midcard.

Come to think of it i said the same thing about barret and sandow


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

Don't let Slater lose this momentum. Even if it's just one run, he deserves it with the IC title. He's no main eventer though, imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh thank god


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You see the pics from last night where there Is no audience?



Yeah even the second pic was bad. I read a second report on 411mania and they were saying the Monday house show was a foreign concept.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

Vince is senile.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Vince pls


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah even the second pic was bad. I read a second report on 411mania and they were saying the Monday house show was a foreign concept.




Hopefully plus after a ppv I would like that they wouldn't have to wrestle three days in a row. I'm down for lowering the injury rate


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2016)

Paige is young, but isnt Alberto still technically married?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the hell is smack down doing live events on Monday?
> 
> Vince you dense mother fucker


Working his roster to death. smh.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> Paige is young, but isnt Alberto still technically married?


I think the divorce was finalized some time ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

I just realized that the reason why aj has P1 on his gear is cause it stands for Phenomenal One

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2016)

Just checked, nope he's still in the middle of the divorce


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Still talking about Del Rio's love life.  


Well hopefully Paige loves ready made families then.   Also going to be interesting to have Alberto explain to his kid why he might end up having a second mom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2016)

or why his mom could be the age of a sister

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

man they dont have much originality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

So Styles opening up SmackDown live.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

THEY DONT WANT NONE


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

The belt looks so good on Aj


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

This is where the title should have been all along


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Aj my goat


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

AJ Styles wearing the real WWE Championship


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

JOHN CEN SUUCCCKKKKKKSSS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Welp here comes Cena to have his say.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Big Match John


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Welp. Guess I was wrong. They're doing AJ/Cena at No Mercy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Just out of curiosity you guys think Cena has to fail and they have to milk the 16th win as a chase?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow Ambrose is getting NTR'd by Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol, well there his intention to tie Flair's record.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just out of curiosity you guys think Cena has to fail and they have to milk the 16th win as a chase?



Yes? They've already done the "Cena steps in and wins LOL" so many times already. This has good TV written all over it, if they do it right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

#16

Fire


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah let Cena sell every title match on this and 17.

Imagine they actually let Dean beat Cena on TV and this was just a tease


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean and roman only held the belt cause cena didnt. Want it


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean time.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Continuity oh shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean BTFO!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Mentioning the podcast. Jeeez. The berrying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy shit, Cena brought up the podcast.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 13, 2016)

Cena wrecked Dean


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol Cena attacking the manhood 



kurisu said:


> Yes? They've already done the "Cena steps in and wins LOL" so many times already. This has good TV written all over it, if they do it right.



They have but...I guess I'm still a little traumatized. US Open John Cena was lit, probably best angle and most prestigous title for those few months it was really something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Why Smackdown >>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy shit....Ambrose....

This is the craziest anyone has spoken to Cena in like...ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

That was so hard


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Cena got chewed the fuck out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean calling him a part timer


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

This was fucking awesome. Holy fucking shit. Cena looks like is legit ready to kill Ambrose.

Cena ain't this good of an actor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Real talk Ambrose cut one of the most lit promos ever on Cena. 

Shane doing the Dana White gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Triple Threat for all the mrbles,.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dunno guys i can see them doing dean and cena for the belt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Triple threat match at No Mercy then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

The Cena and Dean exchange was one of the best I've seen in years. Usually when someone does a good promo it's lopsided, but both Dean and Cena burned the other. Good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

I need to rewatch that entire segment


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

The 16th title win has to be a chase. It most likely has to happen at a big PPV also like Survivor Series.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Nikki better win this contender's match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

USA Network has to regret the fuck out of not putting Mr.Robot together with Smackdown. Literally getting like 770k in viewers last week was a spike for them. It's still a really good show too, the two would benefit from each other.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 13, 2016)

Well since is leaving after NM he won't get the title,that much is obvious


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Dat opening segment was real good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Well since is leaving after NM he won't get the title,that much is obvious



What?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Uso looking raggedy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What?



He's filming Season 2 of American Grit which starts in October and has him out till the end of the year, so he'd be back for the Rumble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Well liking the Usos's new look.  No more Hotwheels decal paint on half their faces.   So going back to their heel starts then.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What?


Isn't he shooting his tv show after NM?That's what I read.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

You know since the usos have been cribin of the young bucks for years id love to see them start copying tama tonga


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Is the crazy hyped fantasy booking scenario that the corpse of Taker gets the belt and then Cena beats him at Mania for 16?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's filming Season 2 of American Grit which starts in October and has him out till the end of the year, so he'd be back for the Rumble.


Okay, I see. Royal Rumble then most likely. Or, Wrestlemania.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy shit....Ambrose....
> 
> This is the craziest anyone has spoken to Cena in like...ever.



CM punk died over the weekend and ambrose inherited his spirit kingdomhearts style


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

We need that long aj run tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> You know since the usos have been cribin od the young bucks for years id love to see them start copying tama tonga





Like this is partly why I don't like them. That and the weak ass planchas they barely clear the ropes on.

I love this Karate Kid offense though. That one move they did last night.



Xiammes said:


> CM punk died over the weekend and ambrose inherited his spirit kingdomhearts style


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey there Maryse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> CM punk died over the weekend and ambrose inherited his spirit kingdomhearts style





Dammit Xiammes, show some mercy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Hopefully ziggler tied up


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

>speaking if oh so close

Danm jbl


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Ziggler read my thesis


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Ziggler going full Goto and acknowledging he's a piece of shit loser.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Dolph stop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

What's with these promos, they're going for the jugulars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Corbin in the hall way cooking meth


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Come on AJ call up Joe


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Mah boi Miz callin the shots


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Poor ziggles.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Giga niga aint smiling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

They need to stop with these Crews and Corbin matches. Give these guys something new.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder how many times we going to see the same rehashed fueds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

S...swagga!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Swagger? Wait what?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

SWAGGER


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow, Swagger to job exclusively on SmackDown.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Swagger, the third coming? I wonder how they'll push Swagger and then forget about him this time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

This crowd doesn't give a shit about Swagger.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

* Crickets chirping*


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Swagger getting a push and filling out the sd mid card


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> * Crickets chirping*





kurisu said:


> This crowd doesn't give a shit about Swagger.


They didnt give a shit about slater at first ether

Give it time

Also his catch phrase is still over thats something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy shit....Ambrose....
> 
> This is the craziest anyone has spoken to Cena in like...ever.





WhatADrag said:


> That was so hard





SoulTaker said:


> This was fucking awesome. Holy fucking shit. Cena looks like is legit ready to kill Ambrose.
> 
> Cena ain't this good of an actor.





SoulTaker said:


> Real talk Ambrose cut one of the most lit promos ever on Cena.
> 
> Shane doing the Dana White gimmick.





kurisu said:


> The Cena and Dean exchange was one of the best I've seen in years. Usually when someone does a good promo it's lopsided, but both Dean and Cena burned the other. Good stuff.




WHY GOD WHY DID I MISS THIS?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> They didnt give a shit about slater at first ether
> 
> Give it time
> 
> Also his catch phrase is still over thats something



Dude came out after the people had not seen him for how long? And he got zero response. It's already downhill from here. The silence was almost cringe worthy. Maybe, if it was regular SD they could've piped in some cheers.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Swagger will probably be used properly here on smackdown. He just needs to be built up again so he can be a proper opponent for Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Swagger will probably be used properly here on smackdown. He just needs to be built up again so he can be a proper opponent for Miz.



I like how Smackdown rejuvenates wrestlers not named Bray Wyatt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

This is where Swagger probably should have been all along. 

This entrance grew on me


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

WTF Naomi,,,


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

God becky is brutal on the mic

she makes roman look elequent


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

I want to know how cringy Naomi's entrance can possibly get. Like really.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> WTF Naomi,,,


What is this the first time youve seen the best entrance in the E?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Goddess Nikki.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Every time Nicki do that I think her titties gonna pop out


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

They need to stop doing the Naomi is Nicki Minaj thing. Like WWE really doesn't get what's cool and just throws shit around, like Otunga doesn't know what's cool either just because his wife if Jennifer Hudson. 



Zen-aku said:


> What is this the first time youve seen the best entrance in the E?



Best TV entrance is tough...Nakamura is crazy on even a small scale like Full Sail.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

"The Harley Quinn of the Women's division but she doesn't need a squad."

Holy fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I like how Smackdown rejuvenates wrestlers not named Bray Wyatt


Sh...shut up


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah they can make things work with Swagger. Then they'll gave 3 man tags with him and American Alpha


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

I really think this women's division has a ton of potential. These girls just need to keep developing. I think Harley Bliss is definitely the right direction for her. She's secretly the best seller on Smackdown.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

I miss Alexa bouncing that big ass in that small tutu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> "The Harley Quinn of the Women's division but she doesn't need a squad."
> 
> Holy fuck.



Not like it's subtle really.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Yeah they can make things work with Swagger. Then they'll gave 3 man tags with him and American Alpha



A stable with Shelton with Angle as the HHH equivalent who only comes out for a big 4


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I like how Smackdown rejuvenates wrestlers not named Bray Wyatt


Boy you need to quit.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really think this women's division has a ton of potential. These girls just need to keep developing. I think Harley Bliss is definitely the right direction for her. *She's secretly the best seller on Smackdown.*



I didn't notice. Gonna keep an eye on that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Yeah they can make things work with Swagger. Then they'll gave 3 man tags with him and American Alpha


Them vs TND would be lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Carmella and bliss combined weighs less than me


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

neat  spots but the transitions into them are awkward


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Best TV entrance is tough...Nakamura is crazy on even a small scale like Full Sail.


 i wasnt counting nxt or shinsuke wouldk d take it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

In reality I would love to see an all American group like ST suggested.

So many great themes


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

NIKKI'S TOP IS COMING OFF


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Nikki eats the pin. What..the..fuck...


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Bliss wins lol


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

right choice for the winner, dont think Carmella is ready yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Alexa vs. Becky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

I wonder if HHH ever thought of using his powers on the divas


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Can Smackdown get off NXT's dick. I mean I love the NXT stars coming up but come on. Alexa isn't ready yet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

What happened to kalisto


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Can Smackdown get off NXT's dick. I mean I love the NXT stars coming up but come on. Alexa isn't ready yet.


Ready for what? She's just challenging she's not going to win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

So Bliss for the win. 

AJ asking Kane to partner.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Can Smackdown get off NXT's dick. I mean I love the NXT stars coming up but come on. Alexa isn't ready yet.


Becky is though.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What happened to kalisto


Trump had him deported

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Boy was I wrong about Nikki burying the SD Women's division. Never been more happy to be wrong though. Carmella and Nikki feud is also developing nicely which is a bonus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Can Smackdown get off NXT's dick. I mean I love the NXT stars coming up but come on. Alexa isn't ready yet.



Becky gonna be a long title holder for a while.

Till either Bliss or Carmella get better or if Asuka comes up.

She definitely is going to Smackdown to help out Becky


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What happened to kalisto


Injured


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Boy was I wrong about Nikki burying the SD Women's division. Never been more happy to be wrong though. Carmella and Nikki feud is also developing nicely which is a bonus.



Smackdown just has this mystique where even casuals are starting to say Smackdown >>> Raw.

GOAT BOAT SHANE AND DANIEL FTW!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Nikki eats the pin. What..the..fuck...


Eating pins where she belongs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Boy was I wrong about Nikki burying the SD Women's division. Never been more happy to be wrong though. Carmella and Nikki feud is also developing nicely which is a bonus.



If Ward is still the writer he's really growing this division properly. I think in 6 months that even without Sasha and Bayley that the depth of Smackdown will compensate for whatever Raw gets from it's top 4.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown just has this mystique where even casuals are starting to say Smackdown >>> Raw.
> 
> GOAT BOAT SHANE AND DANIEL FTW!



Because Smackdown is the buzzworthy word of mouth show. It's cool, especially with the Backlash hype.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown just has this mystique where even casuals are starting to say Smackdown >>> Raw.
> 
> GOAT BOAT SHANE AND DANIEL FTW!


My little brothers are casual as shit

I mean i have to explain to them why the crowd chants cena sucks with his theme

And even they say SD >Raw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Has 7 Kids that he knows of.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

I also think Asuka gets the ticket to Smackdown to be the Beth Phoenix over there for awhile. I think eventually Sasha or Bayley has to move too.

I feel as though the draft will be yearly, but I also think kayfabe trades would be cool.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Slaters got merch


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm guessing Luke Harper will be AJs partnner


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

GORE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Fans happy about a contract signing = what good writing means to a wrestling show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eating pins where she belongs.



That's not the only thing she eats 



SoulTaker said:


> If Ward is still the writer he's really growing this division properly. I think in 6 months that even without Sasha and Bayley that the depth of Smackdown will compensate for whatever Raw gets from it's top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Smackdown is the buzzworthy word of mouth show. It's cool, especially with the Backlash hype.




The writer is Ward but it's also this other guy named Steven Guerrieri.


Talking Smack is also great as well. Smackdown feels like the wrestlers are given more leeway to have fun and relax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I also think Asuka gets the ticket to Smackdown to be the Beth Phoenix over there for awhile. I think eventually Sasha or Bayley has to move too.
> 
> I feel as though the draft will be yearly, but I also think kayfabe trades would be cool.



Miz and Cesaro please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

The two jobbers with the best entrance song.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuck, for sec there I thought "This fire burns" started playing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Time time to fix the acension then

Works for me


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope they win

Fuck the Ascension


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck, for sec there I thought "This fire burns" started playing.


He's coming soon. Real soon.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

It's kind of crazy how Smackdown is 2 hours but still got to tell this Slater angle with minimal help from the Raw side to get it over. Like it was a 6 week angle and maybe 2 were cross promotional?

The Headbangers match will be a forgotten hidden classic TV match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Time time to fix the acension then
> 
> Works for me



How do you fix these guys? They suck.

Authors of Pain are on the board, you don't need the Ascension to do anything but job and be like APA, over because they look tough and win backstage fights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's kind of crazy how Smackdown is 2 hours but still got to tell this Slater angle with minimal help from the Raw side to get it over. Like it was a 6 week angle and maybe 2 were cross promotional?
> 
> The Headbangers match will be a forgotten hidden classic TV match.



Headbangers still had it for real. I think they should have a mini feud with Ascension to put them over and build them up again if they are going that route.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Called it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Smackdown is so fucking lit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Is that one of the jobbers that got squashed by Strowman?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is that one of the jobbers that got squashed by Strowman?



The very first one which is why I'm just like in awe of how good Smackdown is right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Smack down is so amazing to watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Yo someone made a titantron for this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

I bet styles real part is curt hawkins


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's not the only thing she eats


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I bet styles real part is curt hawkins


Shit I didn't think of that. He debuts tonight doesn't he??


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit I didn't think of that. He debuts tonight doesn't he??


Yeah


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

If Breezango isn't a thing anymore I'd honestly like them to put Breeze in a feud with someone like Orton, not to like go over but just so they can see what he has on the main roster working a program with an established commodity. Just a young lion not quite being ready quite yet type of feud. Hardy/Taker type.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2016)

Watch out for Rowan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow, the reunion of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

God rowan is usless


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo someone made a titantron for this guy.



The day I care about jobbers is the day I found GOAT writers


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

that RKO was so smooth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Nvm, that didn't last long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, the reunion of the Wyatt family.



WTF?!!!

This is even worse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

I think they legit do not know what to do with Rowan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

OH THEY REALLY ARE TEAMING


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Hahaha fuckin ellsworth


----------



## Sauce (Sep 13, 2016)

Wyatts will be Wyatts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

The treatment of Bray should be criminal


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Miz you cruel bastard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think they legit do not know what to do with Rowan.



Sadly I have to agree. 

Man Wyatt is a broken character now just team him with his brother and complete the batshit insane package.  Bray can go off on a tangent with his promo while Bo runs around the ring holding a sigh with incoherent ramblings written on it. 

So Miz puts himself in the main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Miz the biggest heel I've ever known


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

This is much better than AJ straight up asking Miz to be his partner. Like this give Miz heat and development. It's the little stuff you know? Probably gives Ziggler an opportunity to be in the main event in some capacity too.

EDIT: It was also obvious that the two top heels wrestle the top 2 faces, but they still somehow (kinda) swerved us. Good shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is much better than AJ straight up asking Miz to be his partner. Like this give Miz heat and development. It's the little stuff you know? Probably gives Ziggler an opportunity to be in the main event in some capacity too.
> 
> EDIT: It was also obvious that the two top heels wrestle the top 2 faces, but they still somehow (kinda) swerved us. Good shit.


 bryan gives guy chance 

Miz fucks guy over just to spite bryan

The simplicity is genius

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Ya know ive grown to like otunga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

Hmmm.. I dunno about pinning Miz. But I guess none of the maineventers can look weak.

EDIT: Oh shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

I cant tell id dean just turned heel or not


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow, Dean attacks Cena and gets booed for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Dean attacks Cena and gets booed for it.



Heel turn done right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

That was just a really great wrestling show. They kept all of their momentum and somehow even improved on a lot of things. This Miz/Bryan proxy war has honestly been amazing. Ambrose/Cena in the opening was wow...like that was really special.

Just a really amazing episode of Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That was just a really great wrestling show. They kept all of their momentum and somehow even improved on a lot of things. This Miz/Bryan proxy war has honestly been amazing. Ambrose/Cena in the opening was wow...like that was really special.
> 
> Just a really amazing episode of Smackdown.



Raw is getting rekted again just like 03


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

So Baron Corbin is Lesnar-lite?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Baron Corbin legit rationalized his heelery on a level where he came off as a sadistic money grubbing prick and gained some heat despite the Renee Young and Daniel Bryan completely trying to fuck up his heel psychology.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Baron Corbin legit rationalized his heelery on a level where he came off as a sadistic money grubbing prick and gained some heat despite the Renee Young and Daniel Bryan completely trying to fuck up his heel psychology.



B0rk Lesnar. 

EDIT: Dick Bryan is good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Baron should get the win against Bork.

Would help him become a legit threat


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is doing really well on the mic. She's really expressive with her face which helps with her selling but she understands the character work too. Like she really gets how to position her place and her story in this division. Putting layers on her character.

Honestly I think she's the one they want to succeed the most, she really represents what they look for in women with a chance to be the worker we want as well. 



kurisu said:


> B0rk Lesnar.



Roman Reigns

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Baron Corbin legit rationalized his heelery on a level where he came off as a sadistic money grubbing prick and gained some heat despite the Renee Young and Daniel Bryan completely trying to fuck up his heel psychology.


Yeah I like it. I think he'll go far.

Speaking of going far Alexa Bliss was ON POINT tonight on Talking Smack. She really knows how to get her character across.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

Mauro really fucks with rap. He has a tupac avatar on twitter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2016)

Seriously , the most impressive thing about all of these past few months is how they made Heath liked and over.

Whoever wrote this storyline I want to thank him for revitalizing my like of writing


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

For sure thought heath would have been released years ago.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 13, 2016)

Holyshit i love baron now


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Alexa vs. Becky


Harley vs Ivy.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Holyshit i love baron now


I love his "i dun give a fucc" attitude.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2016)

Slater was always liked since 3MB.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 13, 2016)

Know whats really fucked up about that opening segment? This was said only 2 days ago


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2016)

I like how Daniel brings up the last two events the crowd has turned on ambrose


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2016)

YOOOO

THIS IS WHAT I WANTED

That promo between AJ Styles, John Cena, and Dean Ambrose! Cena finally giving it to the new blood and them dishing it right back on him! Fucking epic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Cena was getting cheered and chants in Philly. Weird


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena was getting cheered and chants in Philly. Weird


Makes sense liking cena has slowly become the smark thing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena was getting cheered and chants in Philly. Weird



They booed Ambrose for attacking him too.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2016)

Just got done with SD. This week felt like a bit of a cool-down episode. For the most part it was still a solid show, but Raw was also good last night and had the stellar main event. I'll have to give it to Raw this week, if only by a somewhat small margin. That opening segment tho. 

I don't think I've ever seen Cena get told like that before. Not even by the Rock. Maybe CM Punk with the Yankees quip? I dunno....

Bryan seemed like he was in a piss-poor mood tonight on Talking Smack. It's probably me getting worked, but I've never considered him the best actor and he just seemed kinda... out of it. Hope he's doin' alright. 

---------------------------------



Zen-aku said:


> Cody is a slightly above average worker and talker but thats it
> 
> Stardust is the most entertaining I ever found him.





Zen-aku said:


> God becky is brutal on the mic
> 
> she makes roman look elequent




Poor quality posts. Just... just terrible. 



Xiammes said:


> CM punk died over the weekend and ambrose inherited his spirit kingdomhearts style







[S-A-F] said:


> Swagger will probably be used properly here on smackdown. He just needs to be built up again so he can be a proper opponent for Miz.



I'm with SAF. Speaking as a person that's never ever liked Swagger, I'm optimistic for his switch. This has the potential to be great for him. Sure, nobody in the arena gave a shit about him tonight, but of course they didn't because the guy is currently a walking corpse. However, Smackdown has shown itself to be the show that manages to put back together shattered remains. They'll have their work cut out for them with this one, but let's just see where it goes.

Better than sticking around Raw and beating up Indians.



Sauce said:


> Can Smackdown get off NXT's dick. I mean I love the NXT stars coming up but come on. Alexa isn't ready yet.



Aside from the fact that Alexa isn't gonna win the match on Becky's first defense, who the fuck else was it gonna be, man? Nikki and Carmella have a program, Natalya has already worn her feud with her thin, so the only ones realistically left were Naomi and Bliss, and it's becoming glaringly apparent that they like the girl.



Dean Ambrose said:


> The treatment of Bray should be criminal



Maybe we should count our blessings with Bray.
I mean... at least he isn't fucking Rowan. Whoo, boy. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Heel turn done right?



I wouldn't say so quite yet. This was just yet another case of him being a dick regarding the belt. Heck this week most of his dickishness was practically justified compared to weeks prior, as he made it clear he hates that AJ cheated and he hates that Cena just walked in, insulted him and got a title shot.

Not surprised he got boo'd though. I just don't think the turn's complete yet. It's comin'... but not yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got done with SD. This week felt like a bit of a cool-down episode. For the most part it was still a solid show, but Raw was also good last night and had the stellar main event. I'll have to give it to Raw this week, if only by a somewhat small margin. That opening segment tho.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Cena get told like that before. Not even by the Rock. Maybe CM Punk with the Yankees quip? I dunno....
> 
> ...



Smackdown was great 


Also Bray probably will become farmer Bray who is married to Sister Abigail soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2016)

> _The Daily Progress_ interviewed Daniel Bryan at Monday's Phillies game, who was promoting tonight's  in Philadelphia. Below are a couple of highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This..........this kinda makes me sad


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2016)

Heath Slater should beat Cena as a send off


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This..........this kinda makes me sad


Don't think it's about the concussion anymore if you ask me. They're saving him for a big match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Makes sense liking cena has slowly become the smark thing



I think he knows how to read an audience well. And they love it when he sounds like he might going off script.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got done with SD. This week felt like a bit of a cool-down episode. For the most part it was still a solid show, but Raw was also good last night and had the stellar main event. I'll have to give it to Raw this week, if only by a somewhat small margin. That opening segment tho.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Cena get told like that before. Not even by the Rock. Maybe CM Punk with the Yankees quip? I dunno....
> 
> ...


>thinking raw was better


>liking becky on the mic


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

I think both shows were good. This is like the first week were you could go either way objectively. RAW had the better matches of course and there was Seth, Y2J, KO, and Foley but the promos, writing and characterwork on SD were so freakin good man. Just thinking back on how awesome it was.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

> is exclusively reporting that former WWE Diva’s Champion  is returning to the road with WWE next week.
> 
> They claim to have been told by multiple sources that Paige and WWE have been communicating over the last several days and that she is booked for next week’s RAW taping in Memphis, TN. She is also booked for the subsequent RAW live events for the RAW brand moving forward.
> 
> Her suspension from WWE officially ends on September 17th.



Read more at 

She's going to be Nia Jax food


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Shes gonna get aj lee'd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Read more at
> 
> She's going to be Nia Jax food





Zen-aku said:


> Shes gonna get aj lee'd



Wonder if we'll hear Alberto chants.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> >thinking raw was better
> 
> 
> >liking becky on the mic



Quality of posts have not improved. 



SoulTaker said:


> Read more at
> 
> She's going to be Nia Jax food



Uh oh.

This is gonna be bad. Really bad.


kurisu said:


> Wonder if we'll hear *you suck* Alberto chants.



ftfy


----------



## Sauce (Sep 14, 2016)

I just want to see Paige hold that women's title. She's been advocating for it forever.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 14, 2016)

Ambrose killed it on the mic yesterday


----------



## Larcher (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh, so talking smack is worth checking out again this week? Might start watching it weekly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

I didn't think talking smack stood out this week.

Really wish they'd stop going at Bryan tho lol.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I didn't think talking smack stood out this week.
> 
> Really wish they'd stop going at Bryan tho lol.


Alexa was good about it though, but yeah they should change it up.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

Yakuza 6 has a gang full of NJPW wrestlers

MY BOY NAITO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

That's really sweet. The guy in between Naito and Toru Yano is supposed to be Kojima right? I really underestimate how huge that guy use to be in Joshi. Either way I'd consider getting the game just for their gang.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

Smackdown viewership: 2.658 million viewers
Raw viewership: 2.690 million viewers
so close
probably would have beat them if they advertised Cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Man watching that Smackdown again and we got 4.5 great hours from the blue team. I always sort of leaned toward Smackdown because I love the underdog nature and the fact it feels like I'm watching something that's loosely a sport.

I'll probably catch a little flack but if they gave Cena the match instead of Dean and then Dean got a one on one match against the winner I would have been 100 percent for it. I want the WWE to be it's own thing but when you can make the product feel smart and authentic, similar to the UFC and Dana's booking practices in this regard, it goes a long way. Not that I'm upset about the triple threat match, especially if Cena eats a pin and we let these guys sort of carry Smackdown then see what's up later.

I do wonder if they're turning Dean or he's just going SCSA tweener. He did his talking into the guys face gimmick after the Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

I think it would be too soon for CenaVAJ 3, especially since he'll be coming back for it again after he's done with his time off

Also not sure if theyre turning him, I heard that after the show Cena did his thanks to the crowd and praised Dean

Also they need a face for Houseshows

I think he's tweener


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

James Elsworth is doing an AMA on Reddit right now


its over


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I think it would be too soon for CenaVAJ 3, especially since he'll be coming back for it again after he's done with his time off
> 
> Also not sure if theyre turning him, I heard that after the show Cena did his thanks to the crowd and praised Dean
> 
> ...


Tweener is just a washed out phrase for "face who feuds with other faces some times and acts like a dick"

Shit cena is technicaly a tweener


----------



## Larcher (Sep 14, 2016)

>kike a dick

Are you trying to trigger Gibbs?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

We in for CWC tonight?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We in for CWC tonight?


Hell ya metalik going all the way


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Rumors of  tjp winning it all

Soultaker might be right with his choice.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Rumors of  tjp winning it all
> 
> Soultaker might be right with his choice.


it woukd be a waist

The crowd is already about to turn on him


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Gulak/Itami....holy fuck. Itami is a fit in the cruiserweight division.

He's not at peak KENTA levels but he's probably a few months away from being back to where he was.

Bobby Roode switched to an impaler DDT for his finisher. So much better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

I feel like Ibushi winning will be this really epic thing for pro wrestling on a global scale, kind of in the same way that Bryan winning the belts at 30 did for junior wrestlers on a global scale. 

I mean the winner doesn't necessarily have to win the cruiserweight belt do they? It might be a bait and switch where it's just the trophy then they migrate it to someone like Cedric on a Raw and you can build a feud with Ibushi that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Letsss go


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

First time ive ever seen a crowd chant for a wrestling style


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

LWTS FUCKING GO THREAD GEY HYPE NO MOJO


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Really nice psychology with ZSJ grounding Metalik and basically stretching him with all of these crazy body scissors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

No way this match is less than a 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Transitions in this match have been good. The strategic psychology has made a ton of sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

That was the best superkick ive seen in years


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No way this match is less than a 4



I can't imagine this match is fucking nuts. This sequencing


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I can't imagine this match is fucking nuts. This sequencing



All matches above 4 tonight we in for history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

I love the little things here where they're putting over that ZSJ doesn't have a finisher he's just a submission specialist so every submission is a possible finish.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

ROPE HUNG HURRACARANA


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Arrrriba!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Lucha > tehcnical bitches


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Like dude it's the little things with ZSJ, it's the way he bends back your fingers when he's working the arm. The care he takes in pinning guys.

They're doing more for Metalik then New Japan ever did with him as Mascara Dorada.

Great match 4 star.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Why is metaliknso much better the cien almas


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

MFW i get to see the crusierweights in october


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Why is metaliknso much better the cien almas



Del Rio says he already wants to leave.

One thing about Almas is they say he just isn't comfortable without the mask and he didn't get over until he turned heel in Mexico anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Sound like crowd turning on tj


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Del Rio says he already wants to leave.
> 
> One thing about Almas is they say he just isn't comfortable without the mask and he didn't get over until he turned heel in Mexico anyway.



Why'd they make him take the mask off


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why'd they make him take the mask off



Latin star looks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why'd they make him take the mask off


He lost it befor he left mexico


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

This match lit


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Nooooo i wanted ibushi/metalik


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Wwe don't want any guys who not signed in the finals huh


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe don't want any guys who not signed in the finals huh


Which is fair

Still dont want tjp to win though


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Which is fair
> 
> Still dont want tjp to win though



Maybe they'll surprise us and give it to Metalik. He's basically a WWE creation at this point.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

TJP vs Kota was FUCKING INCREDIBLE


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh yeah 100% regardless of the result that was probably the best match of TJP's career and it was a classic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Felt bad he got booed during it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Sucks this is the last episode.

How they gonna replace this


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sucks this is the last episode.
> 
> How they gonna replace this


Dusty roads invitational

Man imagine if they reach out like they did for this and got guys like the briscoes and the bucks


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Dusty roads invitational
> 
> Man imagine if they reach out like they did for this and got guys like the briscoes and the bucks


Then they bring a couple older tag teams from back in the day

Would be dope


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

yeah sucks he got some boos. Don't think Kota needed to win thee tournament, dude was already the biggest star of it. 

But i would have liked to see ZSJ vs Ibushi


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol watch hhh has lost 50 pounds and is the final boss


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Dusty roads invitational
> 
> Man imagine if they reach out like they did for this and got guys like the briscoes and the bucks



Bucks about to win the NJPW tag titles though


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

HHH GOES OVER


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenju said:


> yeah sucks he got some boos. Don't think Kota needed to win thee tournament, dude was already the biggest star of it.
> 
> But i would have liked to see ZSJ vs Ibushi


If he was gonna lose he shouldbhave been the final opponent


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Bucks about to win the NJPW tag titles though


Not saying they sign they would jus fill a role simmilar to kota in this


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2016)

For the crusierweight title?!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh shit

Ooooooshiiit


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

ok now it makes sense Kota didnt get to the finals


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> If he was gonna lose he shouldbhave been the final opponent



Pretty much, get all the heat out of it but I guess the implication is that as good as those guys are these guys are better?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Metalik throws the best hurracaranas ever, holy shit inside out hurricarana.....


----------



## Kenju (Sep 14, 2016)

well no one was gonna buy him winning the title if he didnt sign


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

Kenju said:


> well no one was gonna buy him winning the title if he didnt sign



You're right but it's not about that so much as having your champion look strong as hell with Ibushi who is going to probably come back after he probably works Omega.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2016)

When I found out that Metalik was Mascara Dorada I was so fucking floored.

I really can't believe NJPW missed the boat on this guy. I guess it's fair since CJ Parker is basically equal to NOAH's top draws now too.

These are the 2 best matches of Perkins career back to back.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

Danm that was amazing!

Watch meltzer give it a 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2016)

How'd that crowd go from boos to you deserve it?

This why no one takes us serious.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How'd that crowd go from boos to you deserve it?
> 
> This why no one takes us serious.


he wasnt the guybthey wanted to win but his performance deserves respect

This is sports 101


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow.

I just got done watching this video:


Did anyone hear about The Miz and Dolph's match at backlash's first minutes when Ziggler went ham suppose to be a mock towards CM Punk on how he tried to come at his opponent at UFC the same way?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2016)

Flow said:


> Wow.
> 
> I just got done watching this video:
> 
> ...


Yeah I read about that, I don't know how true that one is tho.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 15, 2016)

All this Japanese talent. 

Yakuza stable with Nakamura as the boss


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Backlash Star Ratings 
*Meltzer* 
Corbin/Crews: 2.5 Stars
Woman's 6 Pack Challenge: 2.25 Stars
Usos vs Hype Bros: 2.5
Miz/Ziggler: 3.25
Kane/Bray: 2.75
Heath & Rhyno/Usos: 3
AJ/Dean: 4.25

Literally every reviewer I've seen was higher on Miz/Ziggler and the Divas match then Meltzer was. Really pessimistic tilt on both matches from him, I really don't get Miz/Ziggler being that low in the slightest. Easily one of the worst ratings Meltzer has given since he was doing that hipster bullshit and rating Reigns/Big Show matches as like 4 stars.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Literally every reviewer I've seen was higher on Miz/Ziggler and the Divas match then Meltzer was. Really pessimistic tilt on both matches from him, I really don't get Miz/Ziggler being that low in the slightest. Easily one of the worst ratings Meltzer has given since he was *doing that hipster bullshit and rating Reigns/Big Show matches as like 4 stars.*





I agree with Meltzer completely.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I agree with Meltzer completely.



Not ever negative statement about Roman has to be taken to excess dude. Like that Big Show match obviously wasn't a 4 star match but Roman has also obviously been in 4 star matches but it's obvious that Meltzer gives him like a quarter more on star ratings to prove a point. As I'm always apt to remind you it was me defending Roman during Mania season when people were saying that it should be Ambrose in his spot instead.

You're the dude who was saying wrestling needs the soapy storylines or whatever, you really think Miz/Ziggler wasn't as good as Show/Reigns despite the fact it had a story? Don't needlessly troll mang, you and Meltzer don't have to overcompensate for the Reigns haters.


----------



## EJ (Sep 15, 2016)

So I'm not a Miz mark, and dislike his character a lot. But the dude has been doing a tremendously great job with gathering heat. I legit don't like him, something a lot of heels have failed to do throughout the years. Literally I want to see a face over throw his reign as the IC championship holder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2016)

The Miz will surpass Bret Hart as a safe worker. Believe it!

What's the reason behind Joke Swagger's transfer? Was it because Orton got injured again?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not ever negative statement about Roman has to be taken to excess dude. Like that Big Show match obviously wasn't a 4 star match but Roman has also obviously been in 4 star matches but it's obvious that Meltzer gives him like a quarter more on star ratings to prove a point. As I'm always apt to remind you it was me defending Roman during Mania season when people were saying that it should be Ambrose in his spot instead.
> 
> You're the dude who was saying wrestling needs the soapy storylines or whatever, you really think Miz/Ziggler wasn't as good as Show/Reigns despite the fact it had a story? Don't needlessly troll mang, you and Meltzer don't have to overcompensate for the Reigns haters.



Meltzer isn't a big fan of Reigns though from what I've seen him say, so I don't know if he just gives him good star ratings for the fun of it.

But no, I didn't say anything about Miz v Ziggler. It was a good match. On a side note, the storyline for that wasn't good either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

I hope Corbin and Kane is about the old monster being destroyed by a new one. Just completely rehash the Corbin/Bull feud from NXT. The matches wouldn't even have to be good just let him talk shit and win. He should really be the only reason you have Miz lose the IC title anytime in the next 6 months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 15, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> he wasnt the guybthey wanted to win but his performance deserves respect
> 
> This is sports 101



Nah 30 mins before that they were booing this isn't sports 101


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Backlash Star Ratings
> *Meltzer*
> Corbin/Crews: 2.5 Stars
> Woman's 6 Pack Challenge: 2.25 Stars
> ...


After the hype cooled down  I feel like these are accurate


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 15, 2016)

Feel like the miz ziggler should be 3.75 tho
And he divas match at least a 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

Those are my two gripes, especially with Miz/Ziggler because it was a well worked match with a great story. Meltzer is crazy to be that low on it, he's probably the only reviewer on the blogosphere that I've seen that low on the match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Backlash Star Ratings
> *Meltzer*
> Corbin/Crews: 2.5 Stars
> Woman's 6 Pack Challenge: 2.25 Stars
> ...



Yeeeaaahhh....
I actually like Meltzer and value his opinion, and listening to Bryan & Vinny is entertaining... but honestly those guys have been some wet blankets lately. The 6 Pack challenge being given a 2.25 is some ol' bullshit. Sure it didn't have many fantastic spots, and Carmella is bad, but it was a well paced enough match where it easy could've pulled a 3.25. Absolutely none of the match felt like a waste of time. B&V also hate the Usos, despite them being more entertaining than they've been in a couple years. Of course... that might be my bias speaking since I've always liked them... but still, c'mon this thing where they're breaking people's legs for fun is some good stuff and actually sets up some mad potential for a rivalry with The Alpha that's easy to get invested in.

And don't even get me started on their opinions on the Triple H thing. They sound like we tended to sound 4 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 15, 2016)

Didn't know tjp was in tna


----------



## Kenju (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm not too surprised, Meltz hates Miz

and Bryan on the radio wasn't impressed by Dean in in the Main Event. Said Miz was more impressive. I fuckin swear


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2016)

AJ is planned to be champ for the "long run."I think may hold the belt until the next wrestlemania lmao:


Smith Hart speaks out against Seth:


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 15, 2016)

Smith hart as in "i was gonna put david benoit in a match with out training" smith hart?

Fuck him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2016)

Raiden said:


> AJ is planned to be champ for the "long run."I think may hold the belt until the next wrestlemania lmao:
> 
> 
> Smith Hart speaks out against Seth:


can't wait to see people turn on him.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Blaming Seth for that guy's death


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2016)

Holy shit. No he didn't!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't wait to see people turn on him.


So I'm usually the first person to point out fickleness of us wrestling fans, especially when it comes to the E... but I'd like to think we aren't... that bad.

God I hope we aren't. If there's one person I'd hate to see that happen to, it's AJ.

...well, actually, it's Bryan, but AJ's a _really_ close 2nd.


----------



## teddy (Sep 15, 2016)

>mfw aj is the champ who runs the camp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2016)

AAA's already booked Del Rio for 10/2


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't wait to see people turn on him.


>crowd turning on a heel*Link Removed*


----------



## Kuya (Sep 15, 2016)

TJP gonna be the first person to beat Strauman


----------



## Kenju (Sep 15, 2016)

> Tyson Dux On the restrictions & limitations in the CWC: “We had agents. We had to deal with agents as well and plan it out. I know for me personally, I wanted to do a stalling suplex from the second rope and they completely scrapped that. They said no way can you do that. For whatever reason, Me & Zach were supossed to be 50/50 right up to the end and it was more of a showcase for Zach which is understandable, right? I get it. There weren’t major handcuffs put on, but they did want to steer the ship the way they want to steer it. So as we go along and get more progressive into it, they’re easing up on it. Tozawa is known for that snap german suplex with a hold for the pin and they were adamant on saying no absolutely no head drops at all and when push came to shove, Tozawa did put (Ken) Johnson directly on his bean for that snap German suplex. Its the same as anything. It’s wrestling politics. Either you kind of bite the bullet and ask for forgiveness later or you just do your stuff. I’m sure to God that burning hammer (Brian Kendrik’s) was not discussed. WWE doesn’t even let the tombstone fly other than the Undertaker.”


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 15, 2016)

Seems fair but i have this image of hhh looking at kendrick going
"Alright dont go crazy out there:

TBk "No problem hunter"

*10 minutes later*

HHH "GOD FUCKING DANMIT"


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2016)

NXT is looking good for the next couple weeks


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah with what Sanity is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Corbin/Crews: 2.5 Stars
> Woman's 6 Pack Challenge: 2.25 Stars
> Usos vs Hype Bros: 2.5
> Miz/Ziggler: 3.25





This is what basically happens when you constantly look at a product with a critical view. You lose a big chunk of the enjoyment factor. Were the matches above technical masterpieces? No. But were they entertaining? Absolutely, and that is what matters in pro wrestling. A fake sport to entertain. Marking out for you smarkiness is a huge flaw in reviewing a wrestling product IMO. It's why we shit on crowds who deserve to be shat on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 16, 2016)

Criminally underrated theme and underused wrestler


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh shit Khris is a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 16, 2016)

All they need to do now is make me an Administrator


----------



## teddy (Sep 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh shit Khris is a mod.


It's a new day 



God Movement said:


> All they need to do now is make me an Administrator



they're slacking with this


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 16, 2016)

Shit while we are at it make me a super mod and let me have a triple h level reign of terror


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Shit while we are at it make me a super mod and let me have a triple h level reign of terror



Haven't they basically already had the reign of terror with Naruto and Preet? One guy was basically leading the charge to bury parts of the forum and its members in like the most HHH display ever. The other dude basically games the system with repcircles and purposefully trolls to bait members into insulting him so he can abuse his power later on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh shit Khris is a mod.


The end is nigh fucking runaway the end is nigh


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is what basically happens when you constantly look at a product with a critical view. You lose a big chunk of the enjoyment factor. Were the matches above technical masterpieces? No. But were they entertaining? Absolutely, and that is what matters in pro wrestling. A fake sport to entertain. Marking out for you smarkiness is a huge flaw in reviewing a wrestling product IMO. It's why we shit on crowds who deserve to be shat on.



>Moderator.
The fuck?
Woah, congrats dude. What drove you to venture over to the dark side of anime forum moderation?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh shit Khris is a mod.



Didn't even realize that as khris

He used to have to Pokemon shit right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

Bo Dallas has 3 wins this year on live TV and its more than bray Wyatt.

Brays ppv record is 2-20

The new face of fear LMAO


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bo Dallas has 3 wins this year on live TV and its more than bray Wyatt.
> 
> Brays ppv record is 2-20
> 
> The new face of fear LMAO



That shit is so crazy, people cite his terrible PPV record and it's like holy fuck... Like I get what HHH means when he says wins and losses don't matter as much as feel but don't fool yourself if you think 2-20 is acceptable.

Like not even 5-17 or 8-12, this dude is 2-20, his cultist lost to jobbers when they were at full strength. 

That number just can't be for a dude you want to be a top heel? I don't think there's truth to McMahon resenting the gimmick but man they really are devaluing the fuck out of his drawing potential with this shit. 

He has to actually beat someone good to start rehabbing, really don't understand why Taker couldn't give Bray a W at any PPV that needed a stunt matchup to prop it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That shit is so crazy, people cite his terrible PPV record and it's like holy fuck... Like I get what HHH means when he says wins and losses don't matter as much as feel but don't fool yourself if you think 2-20 is acceptable.
> 
> Like not even 5-17 or 8-12, this dude is 2-20, his cultist lost to jobbers when they were at full strength.
> 
> ...




Its just obvious Vince doesn't like the character because he doesn't want something replacing him favorite creation of all time.

I bet Vince is having some dumb logic that he'll finally push bray when taker is completely retired. Which is dumb because as of right now bray is close to being finished as being considered serious.

I don't know how many times we get a random report wwe offcials are high on bray and this year is his. Then he loses every match and feud he's handed into. Dude recently lost to ziggler and Kane in 2016 with not even months apart.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't even realize that as khris
> 
> He used to have to Pokemon shit right?


Yep he's the pokeman guy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its just obvious Vince doesn't like the character because he doesn't want something replacing him favorite creation of all time.
> 
> I bet Vince is having some dumb logic that he'll finally push bray when taker is completely retired. Which is dumb because as of right now bray is close to being finished as being considered serious.
> 
> I don't know how many times we get a random report wwe offcials are high on bray and this year is his. Then he loses every match and feud he's handed into. Dude recently lost to ziggler and Kane in 2016 with not even months apart.



I think there's more to it then that, like that's one of those Vince theories that just doesn't ring true to me whatsoever. He's purposefully booking Bray like shit in deference to a character that shows up 3 times a year because he resents the fact that Bray will replace a 20 year concept and a wrestler whose a half century +1?

Like even on the Vince pettiness scale doesn't that seem really far off? Like Vince employs how many of the Rotunda's and has since before the Undertaker was even a thing. The point here being that the dude is petty enough to bury Bray like this but considerate enough to let all of the Rotunda's leave in the middle of angles they were working as on screen talent or agents to go be at a family member's death bed. 

I get that he can still be a decent person and resent the character but what I'm saying is that even if the resentment thing is true it doesn't explain 2-20. It would a number that was closer to .500 than what these currently are. Like Bray isn't even in line for a win against Orton either so things are going to get worse for him.

I think what's more likely is that Vince has miscasted Bray as a Ted Dibiase type and has him eating losses because he thinks the character is teflon and is such a heel he has to be dispatched like a Saturday morning villain rather then a threat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think there's more to it then that, like that's one of those Vince theories that just doesn't ring true to me whatsoever. He's purposefully booking Bray like shit in deference to a character that shows up 3 times a year because he resents the fact that Bray will replace a 20 year concept and a wrestler whose a half century +1?
> 
> Like even on the Vince pettiness scale doesn't that seem really far off? Like Vince employs how many of the Rotunda's and has since before the Undertaker was even a thing. The point here being that the dude is petty enough to bury Bray like this but considerate enough to let all of the Rotunda's leave in the middle of angles they were working as on screen talent or agents to go be at a family member's death bed.
> 
> ...


Who know what torn quads is thinking. Can't be taken seriously anymore unless you're a bray fan. 

Bray literally has zero credibility and there is no point of paying attention to his promos or to take them serious. Nor is there a reason to be interested in his feuds its same old shit same result.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh shit Khris is a mod.



Yessir 



ted. said:


> It's a new day
> 
> 
> 
> they're slacking with this



Hope I can help out.



Zen-aku said:


> The end is nigh fucking runaway the end is nigh



I'll take that as a compliment 



Shirker said:


> >Moderator.
> The fuck?
> Woah, congrats dude. What drove you to venture over to the dark side of anime forum moderation?



Thanks. Staff needed some help with the One Piece section. I'm more than happy to help. 



SoulTaker said:


> Haven't they basically already had the reign of terror with Naruto and Preet? One guy was basically leading the charge to bury parts of the forum and its members in like the most HHH display ever. The other dude basically games the system with repcircles and purposefully trolls to bait members into insulting him so he can abuse his power later on.



If anything, Preet is Steph. For reasons I shan't mention. 



WhatADrag said:


> Didn't even realize that as khris
> 
> He used to have to Pokemon shit right?



Wait. You didn't know I was Khris? It is just my old username weabed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Sep 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bo Dallas has 3 wins this year on live TV and its more than bray Wyatt.
> 
> Brays ppv record is 2-20
> 
> The new face of fear LMAO


This is why i don't care about bray anymore. only things the wwe wants out of him is random hoodoo gibber speak and cellphone lights


----------



## Sauce (Sep 16, 2016)

And we're suppose to be scared of him even though he hasn't won any feuds in a while. It's annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bo Dallas has 3 wins this year on live TV and its more than bray Wyatt.
> 
> Brays ppv record is 2-20
> 
> The new face of fear LMAO



Please.. Make the pain go away.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 16, 2016)

What's the best for Bray now? I mean releasing him now would be a waste, even if his booking has been a let down lately he's still got all the potential in the world to shine. He just needs a re-evaluation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2016)

No one is saying release him, they should keep him off TV for a while then relaunch him with some new gear that actually makes him look scary.

Being real if Bray goes over Taker at any point a lot of this ill will can change, especially if he gets a few good feud wins before. I think the record looks bad and even I said it was terrible but 2 months off of TV and 6 months of winning will do a lot of good for Bray's character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

Just add something to his gimmick where he realizes he's been living the wrong path and something has taken over him, once Luke is back pair him back up with bray and rowan. Then just have him go on a very long win streak, without interacting with styles.

I want styles to have the title till rumble/mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So I'm usually the first person to point out fickleness of us wrestling fans, especially when it comes to the E... but I'd like to think we aren't... that bad.
> 
> God I hope we aren't. If there's one person I'd hate to see that happen to, it's AJ.
> 
> ...well, actually, it's Bryan, but AJ's a _really_ close 2nd.



The flaw of AJ is that as much as amazing a wrestler he is, I still think he's below or average on the mic. I am sick of these smark fans who think wrestling moves or spots are the only way a wrestler can be successful. Again I love AJ but I do worry he might bore people eventually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> >crowd turning on a heel*Link Removed*



except he's not a heel. I don't consider him one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The flaw of AJ is that as much as amazing a wrestler he is, I still think he's below or average on the mic. I am sick of these smark fans who think wrestling moves or spots are the only way a wrestler can be successful. Again I love AJ but I do worry he might bore people eventually.



I love how you're all facetious about can't wait for the crowd to turn and now you're basically laying down rail work to do the same thing to AJ with the awning of smark frustration.

I get your point but they did the mic driven thing with guys who have the look and bomb or are top 3 mic guys in the company who don't deliver on matches. So the sword cuts in a bunch of different directions. Literally every angle AJ has done has been well received.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2016)

Actually I'm sorry guys I gave false information


((


Bray has like 6 wins this year on live tv with his 6th win being against orton at backlash 

And his ppv record like 14 and 17

Why did I just read random stats and just assume they were true lmafo?

Again I apologize


----------



## teddy (Sep 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The flaw of AJ is that as much as amazing a wrestler he is, I still think he's below or average on the mic. I am sick of these smark fans who think wrestling moves or spots are the only way a wrestler can be successful. Again I love AJ but I do worry he might bore people eventually.





SoulTaker said:


> I love how you're all facetious about can't wait for the crowd to turn and now you're basically laying down rail work to do the same thing to AJ with the awning of smark frustration.
> 
> I get your point but they did the mic driven thing with guys who have the look and bomb or are top 3 mic guys in the company who don't deliver on matches. So the sword cuts in a bunch of different directions. Literally every angle AJ has done has been well received.



This. dude's antics are looked at as entertaining overall and his matches have been received well enough to the point where the officials have looked past his size to acknowledge him as a top star in the company. and AJ isn't about just moves or spots as opposed to having a strong understanding of psychology and getting people invested in his matches. that and considering the improved direction in the product as a whole _(especially smackdown) _i'm willing to have some faith in their direction for his character and ability to maintain interest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2016)

Personally, I don't think AJ is average on the mic. He's at the very least decent, and gets his point across while sometimes being entertaining in the process.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2016)

ted. said:


> This. dude's antics are looked at as entertaining overall and his matches have been received well enough to the point where the officials have looked past his size to acknowledge him as a top star in the company. and AJ isn't about just moves or spots as opposed to having a strong understanding of psychology and getting people invested in his matches. that and considering the improved direction in the product as a whole _(especially smackdown) _i'm willing to have some faith in their direction for his character and ability to maintain interest



Honestly it's not about AJ to be frank. 



SoulTaker said:


> I love how you're all facetious about can't wait for the crowd to turn and now you're basically laying down rail work to do the same thing to AJ with the awning of smark frustration.
> 
> I get your point but they did the mic driven thing with guys who have the look and bomb or are top 3 mic guys in the company who don't deliver on matches. So the sword cuts in a bunch of different directions. Literally every angle AJ has done has been well received.





I'm just frustrated that guys like Ambrose will never be able to compete in this new era where spots and talent will shine. That's why I get why people want Ambrose at Midcard.  It's not about AJ  , it's more about as a fan of Ambrose I can't justify his main event status and pretty much have to face the reality of what you said before which kinda makes me mad but I also understand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2016)

I dont see jow you can look at any of hos promos since he turned heel and say hes anyting but good on the mic

Befor mizs pipebomb i would of said the beat up john cena promo was the best of the year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2016)

come on now. Dean vs AJ was proof that  AJ can't really hang on the mic.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly it's not about AJ to be frank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro, he is literally one of the top 3 stars of Smackdown. He was just recently champ. Booking may have a strong part in it, but he's gotten to this position  for a reason out of his own merits. Bunch of wrestlers would kill to get where he's at

And I'm sure backstage likes him, maybe not Reigns level but you don't have to be Reigns for them to like you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Bro, he is literally one of the top 3 stars of Smackdown. He was just recently champ. Booking may have a strong part in it, but he's gotten to this position  for a reason out of his own merits. Bunch of wrestlers would kill to get where he's at
> 
> And I'm sure backstage likes him, maybe not Reigns level but you don't have to be Reigns for them to like you



The thing is, Cena , Austin all want him to be more aggressive. They want him to care and go find a way to show up his fire.


I get that he got a good run, hell I'm happy for this year for Deano. Faced Brocky, faced HHH in a nice solid match in Canada, got  to hold the belt, beat the Shield brothers and faced AJ . I just worry that the more talent comes in, the more likely he gets lost. It's not AJ's fault, guy can put on matches that make you want to watch him. It's more like, I wish Dean could be free from his shackles on the mic , and heel just to be given a chance. 

Smackdown showed he has it.

Again I love AJ and he kicked ass in NJPW, it's more about worrying about Ambrose.

I don't mind if he's out of title picture for  a while, but what worries me is he never gets another shot again 

So my bad if it sounds like I'm turning on AJ or being cruel to Dean.

That's not my intentions at all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> come on now. Dean vs AJ was proof that  AJ can't really hang on the mic.


Wheres the proof?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> come on now. Dean vs AJ was proof that  AJ can't really hang on the mic.



What does it matter when promos are scripted? The fact of the matter is his workrate is going to matter a whole lot more, because that is ultimately what the promos build up to. That's the problem with Ambrose, even if I like him, his work is lacking in edge even if he's a good promo. People are starting to notice.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 16, 2016)

Also, AJ isn't some spot monkey, Dean. He times his big spots well and does them within the flow of a match. We are starting to roll back to psychology based wrestling it appears. In addition to that, and he was among the first of our current crop, wrestlers are probably more athletic than they have ever been. Yeah that is going to include perhaps more "WOW" spots, but those that just rely on that don't always get far. Look at Apollo Crews, sometimes that guy seems to do high spots just to do them. Seth Rollins is another like AJ, and although he is not as far along, he is getting to where he's incorporating more psychology with his athletic feats. Hopefully he will in time be safer in the ring though, which means dumping that turnbuckle powerbomb...


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2016)

Khris has been the most correct so far as far as his mic skills. Objectively he's decent, and gets people to listen to him well enough. Personally I think he's... fine. I venture to say it's a mixture of his script being goofy and his character being like a Kendinsky painting on a white wall that keeps him from reaching the dizzying heights of "good".

That said, he doesn't really need to be anything other than that. Dude's entertaining enough in the ring without any real need for it at the moment. He can improve on that in time; right now he's doing just fine getting the world acclimated to his matches now that he's in the spotlight.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Again I love AJ and he kicked ass in NJPW, it's more about worrying about Ambrose.
> 
> I don't mind if he's out of title picture for a while, but what worries me is he never gets another shot again
> 
> So my bad if it sounds like I'm turning on AJ or being cruel to Dean.



Ambrose'll be fine. If you're worried about a certain someone's shitposts about him being sent to "midcarder hell", I wouldn't let it worry you too much. Dude's too good of a promo, too tireless a worker and has been in too many good matches for them to just drop him I feel (unless he's getting heat backstage). I mean, Dean kicked out of almost all of AJ's offense and AJ had to cheat to beat him for goodness sake, so he's clearly still being protected. And despite him phoning it in recently, he's proven a fair number of times that he can put on an entertaining match when the time calls for it.

Just chillax. 



WhatADrag said:


> Actually I'm sorry guys I gave false information
> 
> 
> ((
> ...



This type of fraudulence is something Bray would cut a cryptic promo about.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What does it matter when promos are scripted? The fact of the matter is his workrate is going to matter a whole lot more, because that is ultimately what the promos build up to. That's the problem with Ambrose, even if I like him, his work is lacking in edge even if he's a good promo. People are starting to notice.



Yeah that's true. His matches at time seem just like they are lazy . The AJ one was probably one that he really did his damndest to not mess up.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Also, AJ isn't some spot monkey, Dean. He times his big spots well and does them within the flow of a match. We are starting to roll back to psychology based wrestling it appears. In addition to that, and he was among the first of our current crop, wrestlers are probably more athletic than they have ever been. Yeah that is going to include perhaps more "WOW" spots, but those that just rely on that don't always get far. Look at Apollo Crews, sometimes that guy seems to do high spots just to do them. Seth Rollins is another like AJ, and although he is not as far along, he is getting to where he's incorporating more psychology with his athletic feats. Hopefully he will in time be safer in the ring though, which means dumping that turnbuckle powerbomb...




So it's something that Dean can work on ?



Shirker said:


> Khris has been the most correct so far as far as his mic skills. Objectively he's decent, and gets people to listen to him well enough. Personally I think he's... fine. I venture to say it's a mixture of his script being goofy and his character being like a Kendinsky painting on a white wall that keeps him from reaching the dizzying heights of "good".
> 
> That said, he doesn't really need to be anything other than that. Dude's entertaining enough in the ring without any real need for it at the moment. He can improve on that in time; right now he's doing just fine getting the world acclimated to his matches now that he's in the spotlight.
> 
> ...



Just worried they'll turn him back to dumbass Ambrose


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it's something that Dean can work on ?



Dean can get better in the ring, but I would take Austin's criticism seriously. He's the biggest drawing star WWE had, and if he says he doesn't think Dean is hungry enough or he lost that edge he had coming up then maybe that is something Dean has to try and bring back. I do amusingly compare Ambrose once he won the title with Rocky in the third movie. He lived his life on the edge as an indy wrestler, and came in as he stated himself, with a chip on his shoulder in the WWE. Eventually, he mellowed out, and I think it also reflected in his performance that he got too relaxed. Too content.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2016)

Bo Dallas has more potential than Fat Wyatt at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This type of fraudulence is something Bray would cut a cryptic promo about.



Funny you say that. Triple H is the only top guy Bray is yet to lose to.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Funny you say that. Triple H is the only top guy Bray is yet to lose to.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




It must be a Buried Alive/Retirement match so Triple H can complete Bray's burial in full circle


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2016)

Bray going to join the Vince McMahon "kiss my ass " club. Will henceforth be known as the eater of ass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it's something that Dean can work on ?



From Fastlane back in February to now how many times has Dean really bombed?

The Asylum match, Lesnar, Austin podcast, Summerslam

HHH-Brock-Wins from June on basically doesn't lose a match by pin-submission till September- Still in the title picture

I don't know why you're really lamenting the fact your favorite wrestler just had a really good run and that people are down on him because they're not looking at the whole run. I mean how many times does anyone bring up how Ambrose helped sell that Shield feud on commentary and with his promos? When he got good booking he got really motivated and responded accordingly. 

The Ziggler build up is considered a success based off of the killer promo work but the reason why it wasn't just noise was because Dean was saying what we were all thinking. He had just pinned Seth, he had just pinned Roman to bring the belt to Smackdown, why should he take Dolph Ziggler who literally fucks up every major opportunity seriously?

Dean literally just had the best match of his career against AJ, and honestly looking at him and Ziggler it's amazing they didn't tell the right story and completely bombed like that. They both had such great matches at Backlash it's a wonder they sucked against each other, I mean look he's obviously not Zack Sabre Jr and never will be. The guy has told great stories on the mic and very good stories in the ring for the better part of 6 months. I think the biggest criticism is that Dean has bombed at WWE's 2 biggest events in  calendar year and that he bombed on a heavily marketed podcast.

And the podcast, let's stop with the shit already. Austin wanted Ambrose to talk about his shitty childhood and things that would have lost him the belt, ultimately it worked as the beginning of the end regardless of that fact he didn't get into the drug stuff.

So over the past 6 months what have you really had to complain about when it's obvious your guy has improved but has had 2 horribly below expectation big matches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 17, 2016)

Styles is fine no one will turn on him.
Styles mic skills is above average in my opinion its in the ok category. Plus he's the best wrestler there. Plus his long wrestling history supports itself and his heel character is amazing.

People turned on dean because some of his big matches haven't delivered and he's admitted he was content where he was at so it seemed like he put no effort in.

Once he lost the title tho he's back at it with the cena promo.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 17, 2016)

Dean had two dissapoiting "big matches" this year one of which wasn't his fault. How a fair amount people have turned on Dean once he became champ kinda pisses me off, or maybe I'm paying too much attention to the YouTube community.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 17, 2016)

Losing the World Title in exchange for having his best match was a good trade off to me. Its honestly why I'm totally fine with him losing it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah, I thought it was a good send off for Deans reign and I think this triple threat can be good as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2016)

Well how about this, I'd say the Miz's IC run has been so good and Dean is so legitimate right now that Dean is really the only guy with enough heat to take the title off the Miz and probably not squander everything Miz has built up. 

Man I understand not wanting to break up KO-Zayn but damn how good would a Sami Zayn be as a foil to Miz right now? 

But getting back to Dean I just think that Dean's run was so good that he's actually the rare guy who is legitimately elevated by his title run and isn't an overgrown midcarder. This isn't a slight but Dean is essentially in that spot Del Rio was in when Del Rio wasn't going for midcard belts but kept getting high profile feuds, but I feel as though it wouldn't be a step down for Dean. But maybe the money is in a Shield reunion spot of some sort.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2016)

Gather around children it is conspiracy theory time. So let me start by saying this. For this to make sense you will have to be in the camp of folks who believe the Montreal screw job was in fact one of the biggest and elaborate works of all time and was to create the most evilest and important characters Mr McMahon. The second premise is this you will have to take me at my word about an interaction I have had with a  wwe wrestler.

So let's begin. I believe the whole CM punk thing is another grand elaborate shoot. I believe Punk will return and have a match and that match will facilitate the creation of another epic character. Who that character is I can't say at the moment my guess is either evil Shane or eviler Trips.

How I arrive at this is through my interaction with unmentioned wrestler. I do medical imaging one day I look at my schedule and I am going over paperwork when a name catches my eye. I Look in their chart and see a script with wwe letterhead signed by that Dr amann.  Now I believe Dr amann to be focal to this work. As a Dr it is odd at how often he is mentioned by name on wwe programming and the fact that he has traveled with ziggler is odd. His position in the company means he is an employee and not an independent contractor. He would be entitled to travel expenses unlike the boys. So to be his travel partner would create a very jealous situation in the locker room. anyone traveling with amann would save a ton. Look at the NFL you never hear team Dr mentioned by name why is that? It's because if they fucked up their careers could be ruined so the nfl very rarely mentions team Dr by name.

So let's go back to my interaction. I do a test we have a brief interaction he's cool as all hell. A year later I see him again for another test. This time we get to have a pretty decent chat. We talk about CPR. I tell him basically the proper way to do compressions. I say if you do it right you are gonna break ribs. He comments "You know Jerry Lawler?"  I laugh and say "not personally" he chuckles and says "yeah. Anyway Dr. (not amann) saved his life when he had a heart attack on live tv. He must have done compressions right because he broke Jerry's ribs. I tell you he is a great Dr so knowledgeable."

Now let's revisit punk. He gets on Colts podcast and eviscerates Amann. Complete hatchet job. Here is what is odd wwe has other Dr's on payroll if he was unhappy with Amann's assessment why not go to this other Dr that all the boys think is awesome surely he would have investigated more than Amann.

Now let's look at Amann again. He goes and sues punk and cabana over their comments but why? A Dr who does that opens himself up to have their entire history analyzed, have other mistakes come out and to sue over a podcast that folks outside of wrestling never heard is weird. Furthermore, public persons such as Amann, a Dr named not only on wwe programs but also total divas has his rights of defending himself against libel and slander drastically reduced over normal private citizens. It's the reason actors have trouble suing papparazi and national enquirer over stuff. If this is the case he has very little to gain and a lot to lose by actually having a court case.

So now let's revisit colt who apparently has punk pissed at him. Now punk has plenty of money supposedly. What exactly can Amann legitimately sue him for? I ask what damages did he actually sustain? Not much right? He hasn't lost his job, wwe still trusts him, he hasn't supposedly lost any patients so in essence this lawsuit is useless.

So what could make Punk so mad he isn't talking to Colt right now? Possibly pulling back the curtain on the greatest work ever and messing up punks chance to grab that brass ring and headline WM.

That is right folks I think Amann the Dr and Amann the character in wwe are 2 sides to the same coin. There is a legit Dr side to him but there is also a character in the universe as well and he is in on this crazy huge work.

Well that ate up some time on this car ride. Later.


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly it's not about AJ to be frank.
> 
> I'm just frustrated that guys like Ambrose will never be able to compete in this new era where spots and talent will shine. That's why I get why people want Ambrose at Midcard.  It's not about AJ  , it's more about as a fan of Ambrose I can't justify his main event status and pretty much have to face the reality of what you said before which kinda makes me mad but I also understand.



Reserve that fear and frustration for the moment ambrose actually legit slides down the card for good. right now he's set to compete in a triple threat match including the other 2 of smackdown's top 3. and as mentioned before his integrity as a top star has been maintained for months now. 


keep it together, dude


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2016)

I think Ambrose can stay hot without the belt. This was a good experience for him too. He sees where his character falls short in becoming a mega star, and can work on taht if the opportunity comes up again. It probably won't for the foreseeable future. I suspect a Joe run might come after...or someone else that they pull from NXT. As someone else said, one thing they could do is have guys feud instead over the IC title lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2016)

WWE would be smart to grab up James Storm. Only problem is his age. He's 39.


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2016)

Goddammit shibata please stop!


----------



## Larcher (Sep 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well how about this, I'd say the Miz's IC run has been so good and Dean is so legitimate right now that Dean is really the only guy with enough heat to take the title off the Miz and probably not squander everything Miz has built up.
> 
> Man I understand not wanting to break up KO-Zayn but damn how good would a Sami Zayn be as a foil to Miz right now?
> 
> But getting back to Dean I just think that Dean's run was so good that he's actually the rare guy who is legitimately elevated by his title run and isn't an overgrown midcarder. This isn't a slight but Dean is essentially in that spot Del Rio was in when Del Rio wasn't going for midcard belts but kept getting high profile feuds, but I feel as though it wouldn't be a step down for Dean. But maybe the money is in a Shield reunion spot of some sort.


I was thinking Corbin should be next in line for the IC title, then again I think a face needs to beat the Miz and Corbin can't be going face anytime soon. Dean is also a fitting opponent during this Miz storyline.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He said it himself on the austin podcast.


I don't remember him saying this on the podcast. I do remember him saying he felt insulted by Austin's comment tho.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 17, 2016)

2016  really is just a smarks fantasy


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't remember him saying this on the podcast. I do remember him saying he felt insulted by Austin's comment tho.



Austin asked him and dean admitted he was comfortable.

This was right before austin called him out.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2016)

Kenju said:


> 2016  really is just a smarks fantasy



Last thing I want is Vince buying the "competition" all over again.But Lashley and a few others back would be pretty cool.



WhatADrag said:


> Austin asked him and dean admitted he was comfortable.
> 
> This was right before austin called him out.


eh don't remember him agreeing .I don't know why he would go and say that. Negates everything he's done.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2016)

Man, Bayley has a juicy bottom.

I MEAN...

Ishii deserves a run with the IWGP Heavyweight title. Shibata out with a spinal injury, I do hope he bounces back. He's not going to be champion, I've kinda accepted that. Knowing the history behind why, I suppose it makes sense from the company's perspective even though it sucks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 17, 2016)

TNA really isn't competition for the WWE. I mean, it _really_ isn't. Hope he buys it up. I just want to see what happens after the fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2016)

it kinda is, they treat it like competition. Its just not to the extent WCW was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> it kinda is, they treat it like competition. Its just not to the extent WCW was.


Not really tna dose not compete with them for raitings or for even a slice of the audiance

Wwe dosent even veiw njpw as competion you think tna means any thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I understand not wanting to break up KO-Zayn but damn how good would a Sami Zayn be as a foil to Miz right now?



If anything, they should be broken up. It's nearing Cena-Orton levels of overbooking. Well, not really. But you get my point. Only problem is that Zayn-KO is RAW's safety net if both Rollins and Roman get injured. I know there's Rusev, but I'm still on the fence on believing that Vinnie really believes in the guy.



Kenju said:


> 2016  really is just a smarks fantasy



I dunno. I want BROKEN Matt on top of the wrestling world, and he can only do that if he's in the WWE with the same character and history. BROKEN Matt vs. Cena _*with proper booking*_ is a dream feud. On the other hand, we know what happened the last time MEEKMahan bought a company with a bunch of talents. If they can keep TNA running with the same style and storylines and I dunno... Air the show on the Network, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world. 




[S-A-F] said:


> Last thing I want is Vince buying the "competition" all over again.But Lashley and a few others back would be pretty cool.



I get what you mean, but TNA aint competition. So he could be less McMahonish about this and give the company a second chance to flourish. But you know, it's Vince.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2016)

I honestly don't want Vince to buy TNA. I do think they need to get rid of Dixie though, she brought that company down harder than Jarrett did. TNA struggled, as Matt Hardy professed, and is still struggling to find its identity. The company should have been built around AJ, and if it were up to me he would have been the prime face of the company after Angle. The fact that he was let go among many other talents just speaks to Dixie's ineptitude. That is in addition to the hiring of past their prime washed up stars like Hogan, Bischoff, Nash and the like that not only could not work that well anymore, could not put their egos aside to put lots of young talent over. However, it was interesting to see Bubba/Bully Ray as a main eventer, it did show overlooked individuals had that potential if they work on their promo, their psychology, and their figure as he was in good shape then.

Get rid of Dixie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2016)

Dixie is out at TNA, Corgan runs it kayfabe and for real. AJ left TNA they didn't cut him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dixie is out at TNA, Corgan runs it kayfabe and for real. AJ left TNA they didn't cut him.



Well he said he was unhappy with the way things were going on, I should have put it down more accurately. TNA failed to utilize him despite being arguably one of their biggest original stars, even back during its days as NWA-TNA.  Jarrett did constantly put the title on himself, which was an issue itself during the first incarnation, because even in WCW's dying days he was not a considerable draw.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If anything, they should be broken up. It's nearing Cena-Orton levels of overbooking. Well, not really. But you get my point. Only problem is that Zayn-KO is RAW's safety net if both Rollins and Roman get injured. I know there's Rusev, but I'm still on the fence on believing that Vinnie really believes in the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least hed get the video library

In all seriousness even vince says he fucked up the wcw thi g ao i doubt history would repeat.

Besides out side of the hardys ec3 and lashley they dont have any one the wwe needs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> At least hed get the video library
> 
> In all seriousness even vince says he fucked up the wcw thi g ao i doubt history would repeat.
> 
> Besides out side of the hardys ec3 and lashley they dont have any one the wwe needs



Maybe they can do the invasion angle right this time.

Just imagine it, "DELETE wwE"


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Maybe they can do the invasion angle right this time.
> 
> Just imagine it, "DELETE wwE"



More like DELETE nxT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Dean can get better in the ring, but I would take Austin's criticism seriously. He's the biggest drawing star WWE had, and if he says he doesn't think Dean is hungry enough or he lost that edge he had coming up then maybe that is something Dean has to try and bring back. I do amusingly compare Ambrose once he won the title with Rocky in the third movie. He lived his life on the edge as an indy wrestler, and came in as he stated himself, with a chip on his shoulder in the WWE. Eventually, he mellowed out, and I think it also reflected in his performance that he got too relaxed. Too content.



Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> From Fastlane back in February to now how many times has Dean really bombed?
> 
> The Asylum match, Lesnar, Austin podcast, Summerslam
> 
> ...




The one that hurt me the most that bombed was Dean vs Brock. So much potential for a great story and at least an entertaining match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> Reserve that fear and frustration for the moment ambrose actually legit slides down the card for good. right now he's set to compete in a triple threat match including the other 2 of smackdown's top 3. and as mentioned before his integrity as a top star has been maintained for months now.
> 
> 
> keep it together, dude



It's this fear I always have when something I like starts bombing or getting people to hate it. Next thing you know 'Delete!' is the final destination


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2016)

Honestly, I'm tired of Brock. I think most viewers still are entertained by him, but I think this is going on too long. He's a remarkable athlete, and definitely deserves his accomplishments, but someone needs to beat him. Preferably someone that really needs that main event boost, like Samoa Joe or Shinsuke Nakamura. Or maybe someone younger that we don't know yet...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2016)

I think we're all sick of Brock. He brings nothing to the table anymore.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think we're all sick of Brock. He brings nothing to the table anymore.


Ive been sick of him for 2 years yall just made fun of me


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 17, 2016)

I am not sick of Brock per say but I am tired of the fact he has basically wrestled the exact same match now for 2 years. He is this generations hulk hogan


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 17, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Honestly, I'm tired of Brock. I think most viewers still are entertained by him, but I think this is going on too long. He's a remarkable athlete, and definitely deserves his accomplishments, but someone needs to beat him. Preferably someone that really needs that main event boost, like Samoa Joe or Shinsuke Nakamura. Or maybe someone younger that we don't know yet...



Fair to feel that way. He's like the only very few booked right but its annoying at the same time.

Doesn't wrestle on raw
Barely on TV
Dominates  most of his matches now


I love Brock top ten all time for me but we didn't even get shit from Brock vs RKO


The major upside is once naka or Joe wins its going to be one of the hugest moments in wwe history.

Unless they waste it on cena hhh or romam


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 17, 2016)

When they give the W to Goldberg lmfao


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When they give the W to Goldberg lmfao


We'll all weep.


Zen-aku said:


> Ive been sick of him for 2 years yall just made fun of me


Shit it didn't seem so bad before with the Taker matches. But it just went on and on and on with suplex city.


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

Becky doesn't look like becky


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Puberty i unno


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't watched with regularity in a long time.  But I peeked back in and I am alarmed by what has happened to the Divas division.  Charlotte is terrible.  She is the worst Diva I have ever seen on the mic; and that is saying something!  And she represents everything that is wrong with the WWE.  It has become a family business; nepotism at its finest.

The women's division was good a few years back.  You had quality wrestlers/personalities like Paige and AJ going back and forth every week.  And now both if them seem to be gone with no viable replacements in sight.


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Charlotte, where charisma goes to die.  Also ugly as sin.  And technically... A work in progress.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Sasha
Bayley
Becky Lynch
Paige
Dana
Asuka
Nia Jax
Naomi
Alexa Bliss
Natalya
Ember Moon


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Ive been sick of him for 2 years yall just made fun of me



How about you get on my level, Zen? 



Rukia said:


> I haven't watched with regularity in a long time.  But I peeked back in and I am alarmed by what has happened to the Divas division.  Charlotte is terrible.  She is the worst Diva I have ever seen on the mic; and that is saying something!  And she represents everything that is wrong with the WWE.  It has become a family business; nepotism at its finest.
> 
> The women's division was good a few years back.  You had quality wrestlers/personalities like Paige and AJ going back and forth every week.  And now both if them seem to be gone with no viable replacements in sight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Is WWE 2K17 going to be good?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 18, 2016)

I love Brock Lesnar. His presence is unmatched, besides the Undertaker.

Nakamura is going to be the one to beat him.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 18, 2016)

Joe might be a bit to old, I think for anyone to get the Brock rub will have to be someone who is able to put his 10 best years in the company, I just don't see him being a main even player at age 47.

Ideally Bray would be, but at this point WWE is going to have to do a major turn around on him. Roman wouldn't be the worst canidate if they start booking him better, give him a monster run to surpass lesnar. For anyone to beat Brock, they need to defeat Taker at wrestlemainia, finally retiring him.


If WWE does buy TNA, I hope they do what they wanted to do with WCW and keep it as its own show. Help build it up, but keep the status quo for now. Eventually we can do a WWE vs TNA type storylines which should be good. The problem is that WWE just did the brandsplit and TNA would probably be reduced to the third brand at the end of the day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2016)

Paige aint gone. WWE are forcing her to stay till her contract runs out, in 2019.  

3 years of constant berrying incoming.  

Or it could be worse, giving her a bark like a dog gimmick with the catchphrase "This is my doghouse"


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

Paige will be on Raw on Monday.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 18, 2016)

Excited. Just want to see her hold the title once.


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2016)

*So guys, please list your top five matches for these five wrestlers. I'm curious.
*
Seth Rollins

AJ Stlyes

Kevin Owens

Dean Ambrose

Sami Zayn


*
*


----------



## God Movement (Sep 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> *So guys, please list your top five matches for these five wrestlers. I'm curious.
> *
> Seth Rollins
> 
> ...



From a workrate perspective? Or matches that actually feel like big money matches?


----------



## EJ (Sep 18, 2016)

From what they have already done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched with regularity in a long time.  But I peeked back in and I am alarmed by what has happened to the Divas division.  Charlotte is terrible.  She is the worst Diva I have ever seen on the mic; and that is saying something!  And she represents everything that is wrong with the WWE.  It has become a family business; nepotism at its finest.
> 
> The women's division was good a few years back.  You had quality wrestlers/personalities like Paige and AJ going back and forth every week.  And now both if them seem to be gone with no viable replacements in sight.



I think people hate charlotte because she's great at being heel.

I hear people say she's horrible on the mic all the time when she's the only women's wrestler that doesn't sound forced and scripted.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2016)

Charlotte really doesn't belong in the same sentence or tier with the other 3 horsewoman. I'm not going to say Charlotte is a talentless hack, the moonsault spot is really one of the prettiest spots in wrestling, but Charlotte is where she is because of who her father is. Yeah they've made that the gimmick so they can make you think it's a work but really ask yourself this question.

If Charlotte was Terry Taylor's daughter, a dude who Vince has employed for fucking ever and has some clout, and she got this push do you really think she could get over? Charlotte is over as a heel because we love Flair and brought into him, so when she comes in and acts entitled or ungrateful we believe it and resent the fact that the spawn of Ric Flair is so fucking terrible.

So what part of that is her actual ability? What part of her act isn't just completely based off the fact she has a famous dad? I'm not saying you can't use the legacy but what I'm saying is what has she really added to any of it? She has these really amazing moments on the mic where she will control the fuck out of hostile crowds but then she has these other moments where she will just get completely eaten alive on live TV.

So it's like whatever advantage Charlotte has on the mic in comparison to her peers isn't this overwhelming trait that should really compensate for how much better they are at everything else. So yeah the Charlotte thing is nepotism and that's a huge reason why she gets heat in the first place. I mean it's cool she makes the nickname a more obvious thing.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I haven't watched with regularity in a long time.  But I peeked back in and I am alarmed by what has happened to the Divas division.  Charlotte is terrible.  She is the worst Diva I have ever seen on the mic; and that is saying something!  And she represents everything that is wrong with the WWE.  It has become a family business; nepotism at its finest.
> 
> The women's division was good a few years back.  You had quality wrestlers/personalities like Paige and AJ going back and forth every week.  And now both if them seem to be gone with no viable replacements in sight.



Nah yo,  Paige and AJ wish they could hold a candle to these women today

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think Charlotte's mega push will last nearly as long as other undeserved pushes have if she can't get over without her father lol. Moving moving from having Reigns, Ambrose and otherse lead the product signals that they want to push people with the highest potential to generate sales now. Obviously Ambrose's house sales are great, but I think they wanted to try AJ as champ due to potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte really doesn't belong in the same sentence or tier with the other 3 horsewoman. I'm not going to say Charlotte is a talentless hack, the moonsault spot is really one of the prettiest spots in wrestling, but Charlotte is where she is because of who her father is. Yeah they've made that the gimmick so they can make you think it's a work but really ask yourself this question.
> 
> If Charlotte was Terry Taylor's daughter, a dude who Vince has employed for fucking ever and has some clout, and she got this push do you really think she could get over? Charlotte is over as a heel because we love Flair and brought into him, so when she comes in and acts entitled or ungrateful we believe it and resent the fact that the spawn of Ric Flair is so fucking terrible.
> 
> ...


Great post ST.  Pretty much sums up my thoughts.  Glad you were willing to put in the effort.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> *So guys, please list your top five matches for these five wrestlers. I'm curious.
> *
> Seth Rollins
> 
> ...


Are we icluding indy work?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not enjoying WWE2K16 that much.  Too repetitive.  The game needs more storylines during career mode.  And I miss mixed gender tag matches.  The interviewer is creepy asf too.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Nah yo,  Paige and AJ wish they could hold a candle to these women today


lol maybe bayley and sasha but in no way is charlotte leagues better than AJ and Paige.



Rukia said:


> I'm not enjoying WWE2K16 that much.  Too repetitive.  The game needs more storylines during career mode.  And I miss mixed gender tag matches.  The interviewer is creepy asf too.


Yeah its kinda why my cousin stopped playing career mode. He said it got way too repetitive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte really doesn't belong in the same sentence or tier with the other 3 horsewoman. I'm not going to say Charlotte is a talentless hack, the moonsault spot is really one of the prettiest spots in wrestling, but Charlotte is where she is because of who her father is. Yeah they've made that the gimmick so they can make you think it's a work but really ask yourself this question.
> 
> If Charlotte was Terry Taylor's daughter, a dude who Vince has employed for fucking ever and has some clout, and she got this push do you really think she could get over? Charlotte is over as a heel because we love Flair and brought into him, so when she comes in and acts entitled or ungrateful we believe it and resent the fact that the spawn of Ric Flair is so fucking terrible.
> 
> ...


Hate when people say this type of stuff tbh. Its always the, I'm not saying she doesn't have talent and she's only relevant because she's flair daughter, then people proceed to say how she's less talented and only where she is because she's flair daughter.

People say where would she be without the flair name as if she'd never make it. I say the flair last name gimmick is actually holding her back. Every other girl gets to have their own character while she has to be stuck with the generation gimmick. Like imagine orton gimmick was focused on being Bob orton son instead of the legend killer or viper.

Yes the other girls might be better wrestlers but don't act like Charlotte doesn't carry her own weight out there.
And like I said Charlotte is the best speaker out of all of them. I can't stand when Sasha or Becky talks.

I disagree with u


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hate when people say this type of stuff tbh. Its always the, I'm not saying she doesn't have talent and she's only relevant because she's flair daughter, then people proceed to say how she's less talented and only where she is because she's flair daughter.
> 
> People say where would she be without the flair name as if she'd never make it. I say the flair last name gimmick is actually holding her back. Every other girl gets to have their own character while she has to be stuck with the generation gimmick. Like imagine orton gimmick was focused on being Bob orton son instead of the legend killer or viper.
> 
> ...



I don't think you read if that's your takeaway. I'm clearly saying she's on a tier of talent below Becky, Sasha, and Bayley. I'm clearly stating that whatever advantage Charlotte has on the mic is not to such an overwhelming degree you can hold it up as this skill that puts her in their category. This isn't an Enzo Amore/Xavier Woods is so good on the mic it doesn't matter that they can't really wrestle well, this is that they're all varying degrees of below average and she's average. She looks better by comparison but is still bad.

And again really look and think over the point. I'm flat out saying that if Charlotte was Terry Taylor's daughter instead of Flair's daughter that she wouldn't be getting the run she is. I'm basically saying she can still have a father with enough influence in the company to get a push but you buy into her heel gimmick because you know she's Flair's daughter and you believe her act because you believed his act.

So you can say it's holding her back but it's clearly propelled her career and standing on the card. So please read the actual post



SoulTaker said:


> so when she comes in and acts entitled or ungrateful we believe it and resent the fact that the spawn of Ric Flair is so fucking terrible.



Can you actually give a counter in the neighborhood of viability to this point on its merits, explain how her heel heat is more to do with her acting and storytelling then the point I quoted? Or better yet how about addressing this other point: 



SoulTaker said:


> She has these really amazing moments on the mic where she will control the fuck out of hostile crowds but then she has these other moments where she will just get completely eaten alive on live TV.



So it's like yeah I get you're saying you cringe at the other girls but are you really going to act like Charlotte is her father on the mic while these other girls are like the Von Erichs or something? She fucks up in huge mic spots but at the same time she has a lot of responsibility, that seems pretty average.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think you read if that's your takeaway. I'm clearly saying she's on a tier of talent below Becky, Sasha, and Bayley. I'm clearly stating that whatever advantage Charlotte has on the mic is not to such an overwhelming degree you can hold it up as this skill that puts her in their category. This isn't an Enzo Amore/Xavier Woods is so good on the mic it doesn't matter that they can't really wrestle well, this is that they're all varying degrees of below average and she's average. She looks better by comparison but is still bad.
> 
> And again really look and think over the point. I'm flat out saying that if Charlotte was Terry Taylor's daughter instead of Flair's daughter that she wouldn't be getting the run she is. I'm basically saying she can still have a father with enough influence in the company to get a push but you buy into her heel gimmick because you know she's Flair's daughter and you believe her act because you believed his act.
> 
> ...



I've read your points. The summary of your entire posts is she's ok but she's only where she at because she's Flair's daughter. I agree she had a better opportunity to be where she is at because of who she is but I don't believe for one instant she's only where she is at now at this current moment because of her name.

I don't buy into the gimmick that she's a good heel because of who her dad is or wonder if its a work like you said I buy into her gimmick because she's a good heel period.

I remember at the latest takeover the crowd booed the shit out of her when they showed she was in the crowd. In a era where fans like to cheer the bad guys she gets natural heat and I disbelieve it has to do with the fact its because she's flair daughter.

And as for u saying if she was someone else daughter she wouldn't be where shes at. And I disagree. Like I said the wwe placing her as flair daughter is wasting her true potential of just letting her be her own.

And I'm not acting like she's her dad on the mic. I never said that. I'm saying the other girls are horrible and Charlotte is believable whether she messes up a few times or not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 18, 2016)

Xavier is good in the ring ST


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah, Xavier can hold his own pretty decently from what i've seen.
He's the worst of the group easily, but nothing he does offends me or anything.

Also, while I do agree that Charlotte's _position_ in the company helps her a lot, when it comes to being a heel, I don't think her relation has all that much to do with it. Reason being because I never really cared much about Flair at the best of times, but yet I'm passively interested in Charlotte and think the shit she's doing with Dana's pretty good (though this face turn looks rushed and dumb).


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I've read your points. The summary of your entire posts is she's ok but she's only where she at because she's Flair's daughter. I agree she had a better opportunity to be where she is at because of who she is but I don't believe for one instant she's only where she is at now at this current moment because of her name.
> 
> I don't buy into the gimmick that she's a good heel because of who her dad is or wonder if its a work like you said I buy into her gimmick because she's a good heel period.
> 
> ...





Shirker said:


> Yeah, Xavier can hold his own pretty decently from what i've seen.
> He's the worst of the group easily, but nothing he does offends me or anything.
> 
> Also, while I do agree that Charlotte's _position_ in the company helps her a lot, when it comes to being a heel, I don't think her relation has all that much to do with it. Reason being because I never really cared much about Flair at the best of times, but yet I'm passively interested in Charlotte and think the shit she's doing with Dana's pretty good (though this face turn looks rushed and dumb).



I guess from my vantage point every wrestling fan knows Flair. Of the past 35-40 years he's either the first or second most famous wrestler ever.

When every wrestler comes through those doors they start with varying degrees of credibility. Braun Stroman has zero, Kevin Owens/CM Punk would have a ton, an Enzo and Cass would be in the middle. The reason those two groups have cache is because they're the kind of acts a hardcore will go to his casual friend, "hey check these guys out they're really good", they go in with the programming that they're going to see a pretty well put together act. Now the reaction is completely subjective from that point but I'm sure just about everyone in here has had that experience, hell we've done it in here with each other.

"It's like yeah you guys are going to love Nakamura"

*Nakamura comes over and has what's debatably a 5 star match with Sami Zayn on the eve of the 100k Wrestlemania.

You're not casuals because you're in here but it's the same exact thing that a guy like Kuya went through.

So bearing that in mind when Charlotte comes through the curtain and they're telling you she's the daughter of the  most famous wrestler ever, she's this statuesque aryan chick who does cartwheels and splits to the ring in a pretty dynamic entrance, and she's the daughter of the most famous wrestler of all time. You believe everything about her because that groundwork that cache that he build up is there for her too, she born with the silver spoon too because she's his daughter. Every single reason Flair every got over as a heel is right there

_Now look David Flair bombed, I'm not saying it's just because she's Flair's daughter it's just more than half the reason, but there's a level of competence and performing above expectations that she's accomplished._


*The next part is a further explanation because I got on a bit of roll after smoking on thinking on this.*

I'm saying that being Flair's daughter is why, she got this run and is necessary to facilitate the abundance of entitlement and arrogance in her gimmick. She is genetically superior because she's the daughter of the GOAT, that's such a huge part of the gimmick, the Figure Eight is the name of the finish.

Like guys these are her nicknames as listed on wikipedia:


"Daddy's Little (Nature) Girl"
"The Flair of NXT"
"*The (Self-Proclaimed) Genetically Superior Athlete*"
"*The Nature Girl*"
"*The Dirtiest Player In The Game*"
"*The Queen*"
Literally everything in there except the Queen is like some kind of reference to her dad. The finisher, the secondary finisher, are direct and indirect references to her dad. She does his turnbuckle spot in a way more athletic fashion.

So again if she's Terry Taylor's daughter and has access to a nepotism push she has to play an entirely different kind of cocky heel without Flair there to help caddy her and help draw heat as training wheels.

So literally at every turn WWE and Charlotte has maximized and capitalized on the fact she's Flair's daughter, it's so ingrained in the gimmick that you're literally doing more guesswork to figure out who she is without the Flair name then who she is with it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol maybe bayley and sasha but in no way is charlotte leagues better than AJ and Paige.
> 
> 
> Yeah its kinda why my cousin stopped playing career mode. He said it got way too repetitive.


I have Brie Bella on like a 40 week title reign right now.  So that's pretty cool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I guess from my vantage point every wrestling fan knows Flair. Of the past 35-40 years he's either the first or second most famous wrestler ever.
> 
> When every wrestler comes through those doors they start with varying degrees of credibility. Braun Stroman has zero, Kevin Owens/CM Punk would have a ton, an Enzo and Cass would be in the middle. The reason those two groups have cache is because they're the kind of acts a hardcore will go to his casual friend, "hey check these guys out they're really good", they go in with the programming that they're going to see a pretty well put together act. Now the reaction is completely subjective from that point but I'm sure just about everyone in here has had that experience, hell we've done it in here with each other.
> 
> ...



Does terry Taylor even have a daughter wrestling or are you just using him as an example lol?

 If you're the child of a former wrestler you have a better chance than most. and given some opportunity some shape or form. I mean Curtis Axel won the ic title once before to being somewhere eventually where hes at now.

You've stated how Charlotte has the talent to maximize the being ric's daughter gimmick and that his other son was a major flop.  And I want you to understand I know her entire wrestling career is based of being flairs daughter.

My opinion is she is in the tier of the other horsewomen. I think the flair gimmick is holding her back. And it goes back to flair being the most famous wrestler of all time. The rock and Orton legacy isn't surrounded by their parents being former wrestlers rather than its just a side note that wrestling is in their family.

However, like myself and shriker feel. We dont even think about her beint flairs daughter. And i believe most people think the same. However wwe still is milking the fact who her father is. Her true potential won't be reached until eventually they let her form her own person.

My point is that she belongs with the horsewomen. She may not be the best but I don't believe she's a lower tier from the rest.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Rukia stop  


i agree with you on 2k16's career mode tho. same old promos and feuds for months on end. part of why i'm happy they're ditching 2k showcase in an effort to improve it for 2k17


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

I just can't enjoy wwe games anymore


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 18, 2016)

I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game in forever


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2016)

For me it's the gameplay and the game gets boring after a week.

SD vs raw series was so dope and enjoyable online


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Watatsumi said:


> I haven't enjoyed a wrestling game in forever


There was one on the N64 I used to like.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Paige will be on Raw on Monday.


Thank god.  I might actually watch this one.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For me it's the gameplay and the game gets boring after a week.
> 
> SD vs raw series was so dope and enjoyable online



I couldn't even get into the gameplay of one of the newer WWE games I bought for the Xbox One a year or so ago. Idk which one it was, I think maybe 2k14? Idk.

I loved SDvR. There was one or two that fall flat compared to the other ones, but they were still pretty good. I can barely remember any of the names for the older wrestling games 



Rukia said:


> There was one on the N64 I used to like.



I had WWF No Mercy and WCW/NWO revenge. They were pretty dope.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2016)

Oh, It was Wrestlemania 2000.  And it was pretty damn addictive.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2016)

I just play Total Extreme Wrestling 2016 for the booking.

Fire Pro Wrestling is a good game.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2016)

Wtf am i reading?? Charlotte is like the best diva in the roster right now. she's way more athletic than Sasha and Becky. She doesnt botch as much as those two. Her promos also have emotion and is delivered with conviction. Unlike the Bella twins who cant act like shit 

The only thing i hate about Charlotte is her looks. He looks like a she male. She has a face of a man. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Seriously, that new KFC wrestling commercial features some of the best wrestling that I have seen in months.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Oh, It was Wrestlemania 2000.  And it was pretty damn addictive.



The AKI games generally were.
Nothing really competes with them IMO.
Shame the creators of the engine are apparently crooks now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The AKI games generally were.
> Nothing really competes with them IMO.
> Shame the creators of the engine are apparently crooks now.



Only game that's comparable is Here Comes the Pain IMO. SvR05 is also good, but once the series started hitting PS360 they became boring. I can't see how anyone can enjoy the 2k games for more than 30 minutes. I hate slow ass sims of anything, it's a fucking game (of a fake sport); make it fast, make it stupid, reward skillful play instead of mini-games. SMFH.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just can't enjoy wwe games anymore


Smackdown vs Raw 2007 is my favourite tbh, only problem was how cruiserweight were impossible to play well as.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 19, 2016)

Have to give CM Punk props.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Only game that's comparable is Here Comes the Pain IMO. SvR05 is also good, but once the series started hitting PS360 they became boring. I can't see how anyone can enjoy the 2k games for more than 30 minutes. I hate slow ass sims of anything, it's a fucking game (of a fake sport); make it fast, make it stupid, reward skillful play instead of mini-games. SMFH.


Yeah I can't stand the pinning mini-game system. So hokey. I miss the old mash out system in comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

It is a crime that AJ Lee isn't in WWE 2K16, she participated in high level matches last year.  This is just another example of that legendary WWE pettiness.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

WWE trying to buy TNA haha:


I say let the E take it. Corgan can't do much for the organization. Clear out management and put it on the network.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

This picture is so weird to me because of everything it implies. Like Punk was bagging Lita before AJ and AJ wanted to be Lita so badly she ends up marrying Lita's ex. Punk is making out like a bandit.



Raiden said:


> WWE trying to buy TNA haha:
> 
> 
> I say let the E take it. Corgan can't do much for the organization. Clear out management and put it on the network.



I think the problem is that TNA just doesn't come off as a legitimate company and too much bad shit has tainted their name. Like honestly TNA tried to be different in stupid ways and was the same as WWE in the worst ways. Like not paying talents on time was such a bad look for them. TNA should embrace they're a glorified indy and go full tilt in creating a more sporty product. Like maybe you release the contract details of talent or create kayfabe contract details to create the illusion you're not a backyard wrestling fed. Like if i knew Lashley was getting 1.2 million to wrestle in TNA it would help the perception of the talent and the fed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE trying to buy TNA haha:
> 
> 
> I say let the E take it. Corgan can't do much for the organization. Clear out management and put it on the network.



I kinda hope they get it so the library can get uploaded onto the network. I wanna watch old Impacts and ppvs from TNAs glory days.


SoulTaker said:


> This picture is so weird to me because of everything it implies. Like Punk was bagging Lita before AJ and AJ wanted to be Lita so badly she ends up marrying Lita's ex. Punk is making out like a bandit.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that TNA just doesn't come off as a legitimate company and too much bad shit has tainted their name. Like honestly TNA tried to be different in stupid ways and was the same as WWE in the worst ways. Like not paying talents on time was such a bad look for them. TNA should embrace they're a glorified indy and go full tilt in creating a more sporty product. Like maybe you release the contract details of talent or create kayfabe contract details to create the illusion you're not a backyard wrestling fed. Like if i knew Lashley was getting 1.2 million to wrestle in TNA it would help the perception of the talent and the fed.


AJ accomplished her dream of becoming Lita Jr.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Busy night

Crusierweights debut

And my bears play


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the problem is that TNA just doesn't come off as a legitimate company and too much bad shit has tainted their name. Like honestly TNA tried to be different in stupid ways and was the same as WWE in the worst ways. Like not paying talents on time was such a bad look for them. TNA should embrace they're a glorified indy and go full tilt in creating a more sporty product. Like maybe you release the contract details of talent or create kayfabe contract details to create the illusion you're not a backyard wrestling fed. Like if i knew Lashley was getting 1.2 million to wrestle in TNA it would help the perception of the talent and the fed.





[S-A-F] said:


> I kinda hope they get it so the library can get uploaded onto the network. I wanna watch old Impacts and ppvs from TNAs glory days.
> 
> AJ accomplished her dream of becoming Lita Jr.




Yeah not sure what the hell Corgan is thinking. Organization has too many challenges. Let HHH get in that booty and clean it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE trying to buy TNA haha:
> 
> 
> I say let the E take it. Corgan can't do much for the organization. Clear out management and put it on the network.





[S-A-F] said:


> I kinda hope they get it so the library can get uploaded onto the network. I wanna watch old Impacts and ppvs from TNAs glory days.




This.  I too agree with the WWE buying out TNA just for the library since the most recognizable of their talent are already working for the E anyway.  Plus that also mean they get the Hardys should they decide to stay if the company is bought and hopefully that'll fix the stable that was once known as the Wyatt family.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

TNA biggest problem is they can't hit the reset button and be given the chance they had before hulk and company fucked it up.

I'm happy for Matt Hardy but if he's your biggest storyline in 2016 that's sad in a overall view.

They had that special homegrown non wwe famous guys with joe, Daniels, roode then they had the megastar the franchise and face of the company with aj. Then to make it even better they did have some wwe guys at various timws like sting Jeff hardy, Kurt angle, christian, road Dogg and billy gun, dudleyz and if u knew ur wrestling r truth who they made legit. Most of those guys aren't draws but they were popular during wrestlings . most popular time so they were an attraction to watch and its TNA's homegrown talent which made u stay.

At a time they were succeeding in just entertainment wwe wasn't around the mid 2000s. They were getting a buzz then they signed hogan and other politic guys, who to be fair gave them a record breaking over 1 mil views. But that ends there.

Jeff hardy attraction to have views invested in the company is dead. They no longer have homegrown non wwe talent and the best ones they used to have are all signed to wwe besides Daniels and a few others but they aren't even with tna anymore. Instead of signing former popular wrestlers they just sign a lot of wwe rejects who never really reached the highest level of any acomplishment or lic of a cent as a draw.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Straight talk.  She ever comes back and participates in something like a wrestlemania.. I will be in attendance regardless of location.

My thirst is real.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

TNA should have signed or joined with NJPW or ROH.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmm, AJ Lee with a book coming out next year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Straight talk. She ever comes back and participates in something like a wrestlemania.. I will be in attendance regardless of location.
> 
> *My thirst is real.*



She's like 12 in that pic.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, AJ Lee with a book coming out next year.




Why


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why


Probably to be an inspiration or for extra income.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably to be an inspiration or for extra income.


For her its probably both.


But let's be honest we don't care.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

> As noted, the  Cruiserweight division will officially kick off on tonight's RAW from Memphis with new Cruiserweight Champion and Cruiserweight Classic winner TJ Perkins.  has also announced Brian Kendrick, Rich Swann, Gran Metalik, Cedric Alexander, Noam Dar and Lince Dorado for tonight.
> 
> There are rumors that Chris Jericho will be involved in a big angle with the cruiserweights on tonight's show as a way to put them over and introduce them to fans.
> 
> I noted last week that WWE officials were very high up on CWC competitor Jack Gallagher, who is also coming to RAW. WWE did not include Gallagher on the list of names for tonight's RAW but one source insists that he's booked for this week. It's possible that Gallagher will just be backstage. Original plans had Gallagher being featured the first week on RAW as he was expected to receive a push from day one.



Pretty stoked for Jericho to help the cruiserweights along, this is the spot I kind of wanted for him and I think if you have him work a strong style/junior powerhouse type of style then the work rate that's supposed to get these guys over won't be compromised.

I'm surprised they're high on Gallagher. I think he's great but he's not the kind of guy they usually understand. 

I'm hyped to see all of these guys except for Noam Dar. I think he has potential but he really doesn't belong in the same ring as these guys if it's live TV, not yet, Noam Dar should honestly be in Full Sail or back on the indys. He must have some really great character for them to fuck with him at such a young age, but if you pay enough attention you see how much worse he is than a lot of these guys, especially with a smaller group like this where you can't hide him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm buying the shit out of that book.  Hopefully there will be a signing somewhere in Seattle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

I want sami and Nevile in it too


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For her its probably both.
> 
> 
> But let's be honest we don't care.



I really doubt you're the demographic or that any of us really are. I mean I get where you're coming from but she's doing it because she's always been about being the girl who was living in her car on the Jersey indy scene who eventually made it the main roster and was such a hot act they had figure out ways to put her in main event angles. 

You can probably tell that story in a podcast but let's not pretend that's a story without merit that can't inspire the next generation of women wrestlers in some way. 

As someone who doesn't get the lack of context in the reverence these girls have for the past I get that I'm not the dude whose going to find inspiration in AJ's story but I'm not discouraging anyone else from doing so either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I want sami and Nevile in it too



The matches would be great but if they're just going to typecast Sami as a cruiserweight going forward I want him to have nothing to do with the division. He might as well have never left Full Sail if they do that. It's cool with a guy like Neville because he's probably never sniffing a world title but Sami is at least a few breaks away from being in the conversation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really doubt you're the demographic or that any of us really are. I mean I get where you're coming from but she's doing it because she's always been about being the girl who was living in her car on the Jersey indy scene who eventually made it the main roster and was such a hot act they had figure out ways to put her in main event angles.
> 
> You can probably tell that story in a podcast but let's not pretend that's a story without merit that can't inspire the next generation of women wrestlers in some way.
> 
> As someone who doesn't get the lack of context in the reverence these girls have for the past I get that I'm not the dude whose going to find inspiration in AJ's story but I'm not discouraging anyone else from doing so either.


I can see how it can inspire girls. I wonder how deep she is going to get like dating jay lethal or getting dicked down by her idols ex.


But that typical I worked hard in the indies and became a hot act in the wwe is the formula for every wrestler now.

She was only in the E for a few years. 

When I think of a interesting book I imagine Jericho lesnar undertaker Vince hhh hbk or some one like aj styles.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Thirty minutes until Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _RAW spoilers_ 






Potential cage match tonight


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

2 Minutes until cruiserweights.

3 minutes until

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

This is my house!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Is Roman Reigns a heel yet?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

Those boos for roman were like an air raid siren jeuss


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

all you heard were boos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Did she call him Ramen?


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

When did Memphis turn into a smark city?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Ramen Noodles. Steph is hungry for some Samoan.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Roman's Sarcasm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

I would be sleeping right now if I were in attendance.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

I've got a ton of gifs ready.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Rusev are offenders so why aren't THEY in a cage match? What is this booking?


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Brollins


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seth Rollins and Rusev are offenders so why aren't THEY in a cage match? What is this booking?


What?

It makes more sense for roman vs ko so no one can interfere what are you talking about


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Holey FOley SHit.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

Furthermore, this cage match will only tire Reigns out before Clash of Champions! How will he be able to compete and win the title? WWE as usual, screwing Reigns.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Seth Rollins and Rusev are offenders so why aren't THEY in a cage match? What is this booking?


The cage is to keep people out


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Lana looking great in Red.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The cage is to keep people out



Yes. I and think it would have been better if the two offenders who have title opportunities are forced to tire themselves out in kayfabe before the PPV.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 19, 2016)

are they really knocking off of Smackdown's 'disrespect the GM' angle?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Brandi Rhoades is officially in TNA.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyway, looking forward to this match


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 19, 2016)

Lmao Rusev family


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Just got back from an errand and I'm turning into a feeding.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Where is raw tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

That was actually pretty agile for someone like Braun.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

strowman is the future


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Sasha & Bayley together again <3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Send that flyweight back to NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> strowman is the future


His best talent is that he is quick for his size.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Where is raw tonight


Memphis.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Finally a Divas match.  Been waiting all night for this.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

<3


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

That sasha and bayley segment was cringe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

I totally can ship SashaXBayley


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

@The Juice Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

Charlotte drawing heel heat by legit ripping off her dad's taunt/phrase. Totally doing it on her own


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Dana needs a lot of work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Weird seeing bayley on raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

And that's why wwe can't create stars.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

So Charlotte wont be walking out as Champ at CoC


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Bayley was brought to RAW to job.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 19, 2016)

Someone needs to get the hash tag #stopgivingromanchances going

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> So Charlotte wont be walking out as Champ at CoC



Watch it be bayley and then we are like then why did u have her lose to some simple kick


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Seth gonna get some of that Steph Ass


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

You can't accuse Bayley of not selling.  She is still knocked out.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bayley was brought to RAW to job.


She beat Charlotte 1 v 1 3 weeks ago


WhatADrag said:


> Watch it be bayley and then we are like then why did u have her lose to some simple kick


I wouldnt doubt it, they are treating the womens belt like the WWF Belt in 99


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Pacing is still off when it comes to RAW. They need to go back to 2 hours.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 19, 2016)

oh shit Cena vs Dean tomorrow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

So Wyatt-lite takes to the ring.  And another Wyatt type promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

lol Gary Graham.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Bo Wyatt looks gewd


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

"Let's go Jobber"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Holy shit, "Let's go Jobber" chants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Solid crowd so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2016)

Bo is actually the most threatening brother it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh fuck Cesaro vs. Sheamus. I'm splittin.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

tfw they put bo in a singlet to cover his flab.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh fuck Cesaro vs. Sheamus. I'm splittin.


yeah i can't bring myself to care about this feud. they did a great job getting me to not care about cesaro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pacing is still off when it comes to RAW. They need to go back to 2 hours.



Won't ever happen unless the USA network decides to take it away and looking at the state of their programming it's not happening. 



[S-A-F] said:


> tfw they put bo in a singlet to cover his flab.



I thought this was a good performance. I think the Eater of Worlds left Husky Harris and now inhabits Bo.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

So James Bond vs Rocksteady in a match 6 of 7.    Well at least Sheamus is collecting that Nickelodeon cash as the TMNT film comes out on home media tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

This is such a throwaway match to get to 3 hours.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

3 match comeback is dumb. Too dumb, and boring, and flaccid.

EDIT: crowd dead btw.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

They are dead for this match.  They were into it earlier.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Supposedly Paige is hurt.  I actually think Emma might make more of an impact; assuming she appears tonight.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 3 match comeback is dumb. Too dumb, and boring, and flaccid.
> 
> EDIT: crowd dead btw.


Which is why i said it should have went

Crabhead Crabhead Cesaro Crabhead Cesaro Cesaro Cesaro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Welp match 7 at the PPV then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

It's like clockwork with Sheamus, like he has these matches where you don't pay attention for the first 2/3rds then he'll hit a crazy spot, usually white noise and then it gets the crowd back.

Hardfought battle but it's like the G1 psychology that they're employing here just makes it worse, like when Cesaro isn't selling back damage between matches after this it's just going to point to something that's wrong with the product as a whole.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Technically speaking, Cesaro will always be ahead of Sheamus now if you count the previous 2 matches they had that led to the series in the first place.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

I want to see someone sweep a best of 7 series some time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

The List of Jericho.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2016)

Where is the ironman match? It would be the perfect way to get some heel heat on Shamus and put Cesaro over as a bigger baby face. It would be the perfect way to fill up the preshow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

>babyface pops

Hes exposing the bussniess!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Foley went in


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Cesaro is going to do what only the Red Sox have done.


bump


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2016)

This list of Jericho does it reach 1004?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

ARMBARRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Jericho's list of 3001 infractions of Foley


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Really?  Dean Malenko jokes?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Really?  Dean Malenko jokes?



Referencing Jericho's list of a 1004 holds that he made up when in a feud with Malenko


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Lol, Jericho now making a shit list.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Man I fucking love jericho


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

Number 9

ARMBAR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

What do we have here? a cup a hatas?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Ok this not crusierweights


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, Jericho now making a shit list.


Dont you mean a "It" list


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Ah, the Puerto Rican timeshare salesmen are out.  And now New Day.  This should be interesting.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Did the writers realize they were pushing it on time and just decide to cram every tag team feud they could into this segment?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Shining Stars' gimmick is legit.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

New Day, Enzo & Cass vs Jericho, Shining Stars & Bullet Club


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

This clusterfuck of awesomeness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Jericho putting all these jabronis on his list.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

lol @ the person screaming "nobody cares" in the audience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

< Decided to watch Bears football
< Regrets everything


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Jericho should sneak away.  This is out of hand.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

The list grows


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

Is it ok to put New Day around Enzo & Cass that'll remember that they should probably be trying to feud them and not dudes trying to send them on a destination vacation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Well 5 man tag coming up.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

I love that the shining stars have brochures now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Jericho is right about Foley though.  I miss Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Best thing about raw is jericho and ko.

Raw has shitty writers and they just hold everyone off when they're hot.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

How's Raw guys?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How's Raw guys?


Pretty good nothing great yet


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Big E spanking Epico.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

They off-paneled Teddy Long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Amazed the Shinning Stars are teaming with the Club after being insulted by them moments before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Its gotta be hard AF for roman to fight his fat Samoan genes


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 19, 2016)

They should just let Jericho say whatever he wants for an hour or so.Raw will be much better then


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

Decent match. I might cut out at like 10:40 or so. Worked all day today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Best thing about raw is jericho and ko.
> 
> Raw has shitty writers and they just hold everyone off when they're hot.



You're onto something with this. It's not as bad as you make it seem and it's not as bad in all the spots but this is a pretty underwhelming Raw if you ask me.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Eddie


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

Honestly Eddie Guerrero is probably on my top 5 North American workers and I think he's my favorite worker of all time. I love this little vignette. 

Didn't know Hispanic Heritage month starts on the 15th.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Eddie


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

RIP Eddie. So sad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

lol guys at the back probably laughing their ass off at foley. love that guy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Eddie Is missed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

Is mick drunk?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Ugh, Foley.  Get him off the mic.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

lmao wtf mick.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Okay, he's the new R-Truth


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

So how soon before Rick Swann gets accused of shucking and jiving because Vince is just an old racist fuck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Formal introduction to the division. Trying to legitimize it I suppose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Eddie. 

Well cruiserweights are up and Mick for some reason is fumbling on the mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

I love the Gran Metalik story. Like this is a guy who is so good and didn't make it in CMLL or in NJPW and comes to the E where he finally starts becoming something. So good.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Kendrick?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So how soon before Rick Swann gets accused of shucking and jiving because Vince is just an old racist fuck?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

The god Kendrick


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2016)

Johnny"People Power" Laurinitis


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian Kendrick is back? 




The ziggler of the cruiserweights tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

So Kendrick sticking with his TNA gimmick then?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

THE Brian Kendrick


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

this might actually be a good.


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Wait so no Cruiserweight Champ on the inaugural show


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I love the Gran Metalik story. Like this is a guy who is so good and didn't make it in CMLL or in NJPW and comes to the E where he finally starts becoming something. So good.


Same as alexander


----------



## God Movement (Sep 19, 2016)

Brian Kendrick is a star. He's winning this too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

Strong style spots in a cruiserweight match?

This is awesome.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

Didn't expect a chop fest in this match hahahaha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

soo.......Dean Ambrose Bear costume story is pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

These guys are really smart. Slowing down the match was a great idea.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2016)

When was the last time two black dudes actually fought? I feel like I haven't seen that.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When was the last time two black dudes actually fought? I feel like I haven't seen that.



Apollo and that other guy whose name I can't remember.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When was the last time two black dudes actually fought? I feel like I haven't seen that.


WCW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

Titus vs Darren?


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Will Kendrick use the Burning Hammer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2016)

Guys. Titus and Darren feud is still going on. 

EDIT: Ninja'd by Deano


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Titus vs Darren?


This.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

It's not the feud you want, and it's not the feud you deserve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

They bringing the crowd alive


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> They bringing the crowd alive



Drag , our Bears in for a rough year


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

The good thing about Kendrick is that he can step right in and be a serviceable heel day one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Titus vs Darren?


Darren is light skin, doesn't count


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2016)

Jax vs Bayley at WM just you watch.

Also 2 years from now you will see an all Female royal rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Darren is light skin, doesn't count



Das racist


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Also 2 years from now you will see an all Female royal rumble.


I doubt it Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I doubt it Huey.


The 3 women divisions are more popular than most of the men's divisions and their matches are consistently great matches at this point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

The Roman Empire coming out to a chorus of boos.    And yet somehow it'll turn to cheers when Rusev runs in due to the E playing on patriotism.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

I should have watched Raw instead of Bears vs Eagles


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Pretty sure while Owens rushed over to the opposite side of the cage to try and escape by climbing...Roman could have just easily exited out of that open door...I hate escape the cage rules.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I should have watched Raw instead of Bears vs Eagles



I'm switching between channels, you have my sympathies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm switching between channels, you have my sympathies.



Worse part is if I had actually said yes to working tonight there , I might have been even more angrier


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Owens getting the crap getting kicked out of him and the boos keep pouring for Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

29-7 

at least Raw was good............


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2016)

Roman going for the door makes no sense.  This match was about revenge!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman going for the door makes no sense.  This match was about revenge!



Continuity a shit, that's this company's moniker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman going for the door makes no sense.  This match was about revenge!



It's about the title baby gurl!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 19, 2016)

Werr right back to super roman


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2016)

Escaping the cage is the weakest way to win


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

This is why wwe doesn't have stars and raw is wack


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh no, the door has been locked! How can anyone help Roman inside of this cage that can be freely raised and lowered?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

Roman Reigns or  Bears rape.

Why must you punish me God?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

So how was the main event? I dozed off after the CW match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So how was the main event? I dozed off after the CW match.


Romang conquered all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So how was the main event? I dozed off after the CW match.


Roman kicked out of the pop up powerbomb and won the match by getting out of the cage first.   Then for a few moments had the upper hand on Rusev before Owens kicked the cell door on Roman's head.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Romang conquered all


Sounds about right. Guess I didn't miss anything.



PlacidSanity said:


> Roman kicked out of the pop up powerbomb and won the match by getting out of the cage first.   Then for a few moments had the upper hand on Rusev before Owens kicked the cell door on Roman's head.


The return of super roman I see. Kicking out of everything and dominating one sided beatdowns. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So how was the main event? I dozed off after the CW match.




Typical wwe raw shit.

I just don't understand why roman had to win

This is why they hate my guy


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Typical wwe raw shit.
> 
> I just don't understand why roman had to win
> 
> This is why they hate my guy



Cena's not as hated anymore


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Raw had three hours but still couldn't introduce their cruiserweight champion good fucking job Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena's not as hated anymore


I've always been a roman guy but I can't defend shit with him like I can for cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I've always been a roman guy but I can't defend shit with him like I can for cena



I am curious, isn't it the same situation except that Cena was allowed to come in more organically?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I am curious, isn't it the same situation except that Cena was allowed to come in more organically?


Its not the same.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its not the same.



It's the same. They both are hated cause they got over pushed. 

Both are hated cause  they're Vince's golden boys.

Both are hated cause people fear for their faves when it comes to them.

Yeah dude you can keep denying it but it is the same. The difference I know is that Cena at least at one point was liked and wasn't shoved down people's throats at the start of his career. He was given a chance to move up in an organic way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's the same. They both are hated cause they got over pushed.
> 
> Both are hated cause  they're Vince's golden boys.
> 
> ...


Stop.

They are nothing alike. The difference is when cena hate level was at its highest the roster was in the worse shape ever.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 19, 2016)

The thing is that Cena got over as fuck before he got pushed to the moon, he also had a good run as a heel. Basically he paid his dues in the eyes of the WWE fandom and was more accepted at the golden boy, people still got tired of the same old shit. Roman to the eyes of the fanbase hasn't paid his dues and was the god chosen golden boy, he got to keep the shield attire/entrance/theme and was pushed straight to the top.

God movement made a good post awhile back, Roman is still pretty over with the crowd, not in the way WWE would like. The mere mention of his name can wake up a dead crowd with boo's, the same crowd that is dead during a pretty good rollins promo. He needs to be booked better and probably needs to go heel for a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I found the show disappointing.  But they teased the return of Paige.  So I was never going to like the episode if she didn't appear.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> The thing is that Cena got over as fuck before he got pushed to the moon, he also had a good run as a heel. Basically he paid his dues in the eyes of the WWE fandom and was more accepted at the golden boy, people still got tired of the same old shit. Roman to the eyes of the fanbase hasn't paid his dues and was the god chosen golden boy, he got to keep the shield attire/entrance/theme and was pushed straight to the top.
> 
> God movement made a good post awhile back, Roman is still pretty over with the crowd, not in the way WWE would like. The mere mention of his name can wake up a dead crowd with boo's, the same crowd that is dead during a pretty good rollins promo. He needs to be booked better and probably needs to go heel for a bit.



He has something there that most of the wrestlers don't have. But he's not a dime close to cenas draw level or abilities in any shape of form and it doesn't help that he's surrounded with all this amazing talent he gets to go over which results into nobody becoming a star nor himself because he's being exposed and needs a heel run bad.

All it took was for aj to go to smack down to erase his L from roman, become one of the biggest faces of the company, and a star for wwe.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 20, 2016)

As a face Roman isn't close to Cena's level of drawing power, but imagine it if Roman picks up a hollywood rock type gimmick and just becomes a monster heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

It would help him for sure but to hard to say if it'd reach cena drawing level


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Still boggles my mind how u don't introduce your new cruiserweight champion


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Good point on Reigns.  He definitely received a strong reaction.  That is tons better than indifference. An unlikable manager and a lot of cheating to ensure victories could make him a really good heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Don't even have to cheat just be the monster who doesn't give a damn like everybody wants him to be. Don't ever see him being good on the mic tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

I see hall and Nash are on Jbl legends talking about their story such as kliq nwo and so on. Why do we always have to hear these stories every two years? Especially in 2016 from something that happened in the 90s


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Does anyone know when the new season of Total Divas starts?  Do we have to wait until 2017?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 20, 2016)

Just got done with Raw. Pretty... okay show I guess. Crowd was pretty hot all night, but it couldn't save the show for me, unfortunately. Sheamus vs Cesaro had another good match. What I thought would happen is happening, even though this fued is predictable and telegraphed af, the crowd's gonna get super into it because everybody wants to see that reverse 4-stock. Other than that, nothing really exceptional happened on the show. Just a couple thoughts about the Cruiserweight match from a guy that hasn't seen any of CWC:

-The change in setup and lighting during those matches are pachameme.jpg. That's definitely gonna make these segments feel more special and unique. I hope they get at least a good 30 minutes for each show to help with the bloated time frame (no not 30 minute matches, a cumulative 30 minutes worth of cruiserweights).
-Metalik's theme music is kickass. I can tell I'm gonna like him.
-Swann's closed fist punches were _fucking disgusting _and I loved them. Seriously hope that's one of his signatures or something. I marked out both times he hit it.
-Cedric is pretty great.
-Hope to see more from Kendrick at NoC. He did a whole lot of nothing tonight. He looked like something was up with his leg during his entrance. Hope that was just his gimmick or something.

-----------------------------------



Dean Ambrose said:


> < Decided to watch Bears football
> < Regrets everything






SoulTaker said:


> So how soon before Rick Swann gets accused of shucking and jiving because Vince is just an old racist fuck?



Right?
I don't get why blacks aren't allowed to dance anymore. We paid our dues.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It would help him for sure but to hard to say if it'd reach cena drawing level



Cena's going down in the mt Rushmore of WWE, very few people can match his drawing power. Right now we are limbo waiting for the next big star.

Start booking Roman right and he might end up on Shawn Michaels level or even above, WWE just needs to swallow the pill about Roman ever getting over as a face.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 20, 2016)

Ellsworth is the future. He will be the next uber face of wwe. Chinless face that is.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 20, 2016)

That RAW was so trash


----------



## God Movement (Sep 20, 2016)

Also, I hate the way they've literally fused the US Title and Universal Title feuds together. These fucking assholes. Are you unable to build a feud properly without just wrestling matches? Why didn't Raw start with Rusev beating Roman to a pulp backstage? That would sell their hate for one another a little bit more. They need to make more use of creative skits and segments in alternate settings to sell these feuds. I absolutely do not feel any sort of hate between Owens and Rollins as of this point. I genuinely don't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That RAW was so trash



Major trash 



Xiammes said:


> Cena's going down in the mt Rushmore of WWE, very few people can match his drawing power. Right now we are limbo waiting for the next big star.
> 
> Start booking Roman right and he might end up on Shawn Michaels level or even above, WWE just needs to swallow the pill about Roman ever getting over as a face.



Don't see him reaching that level if he was booked right. He's lacking hard in all departments to even reach those type of levels.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Owens is awful.  It boggles the mind that he can be a titleholder.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

The only thing Roman has over Cena is that he's a way better worker at this stage of his career but at the same time Cena has kind of run the full gamut of below average to hitting super worker levels in this latter stage. But as a lot of you are apt to point out it's not just about the wrestling and Roman really has some of the worst booking in the entire history of this company. 

That said Cena was able to become this mega draw because of great heeling like this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, I hate the way they've literally fused the US Title and Universal Title feuds together. These fucking assholes. Are you unable to build a feud properly without just wrestling matches? Why didn't Raw start with Rusev beating Roman to a pulp backstage? That would sell their hate for one another a little bit more. They need to make more use of creative skits and segments in alternate settings to sell these feuds. I absolutely do not feel any sort of hate between Owens and Rollins as of this point. I genuinely don't.




Wwe raw writers are fucking stupid and im pretty sure Vince wants roman in everything so they have to write around that.

People always use the "it needs to be less than three hours" excuse. The only thing that is helping is one less hour of crap.

I'm pretty sure most of us here could make raw feuds ten time interesting by having a shit ton of material for one night but still have some over for the next few weeks.

These guys didn't even introduce their new cruiserweight champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The only thing Roman has over Cena is that he's a way better worker at this stage of his career but at the same time Cena has kind of run the full gamut of below average to hitting super worker levels in this latter stage. But as a lot of you are apt to point out it's not just about the wrestling and Roman really has some of the worst booking in the entire history of this company.
> 
> That said Cena was able to become this mega draw because of great heeling like this:




Vince logic with roman is keep forcing him in the main event even if he's not fighting for the title so eventually the fans say ok you were right vince I like roman.

And it's not working whatsoever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2016)

Stephanie is the biggest idiot in the world.
Wtf is this? There hundreds of things wrong in this episode. 

TJ fucking Perkins was absent

WWE still pushing Reigns down our throats

Enzo and Cass scored a win???

Owens having to share the spotlight with Reigns

Shit show


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

I think Roman has completely killed Rusev's momentum for the sheer fact that they basically took the bit of heat Rusev had on him then had him look like a fool in every big spot. 

Roman/Rusev is just as terrible as Sheamus/Cesaro in the sense it's not going to help anyone. 



WhatADrag said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us here could make raw feuds ten time interesting by having a shit ton of material for one night but still have some over for the next few weeks.



I don't think most of us can do it, some of us sure, but most of no. 

I mean look personally I would have put Perkins in a title match against Neville and had him go over to establish the cruiserweight champion is better than the closest thing to a workhorse cruiserweight Raw has had since Evan Bourne/Matt Sydal. I still would have done the 4 way though. 

The tag segment was really unnecessary, it would have been better to just book the match as opposed to doing that brawl angle leading to a match and probably the time. As was the Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte/Dana tag match, that's a match that would have been better as just a 7 minute talking segment. 



WhatADrag said:


> Vince logic with roman is keep forcing him in the main event even if he's not fighting for the title so eventually the fans say ok you were right vince I like roman.
> 
> And it's not working whatsoever.



My biggest issue with this stuff though is that Roman is and always will be the end game. Like I get that everyone in here is happy with the product, I think a large part of that is because Roman Reigns provokes the worst conversation in wrestling and it's a shame because he could be great. I firmly believe a heel Roman is potentially the next big star in WWE, but they're unwilling to take the gamble on him winning back the fans. 

Vince would rather maintain a status quo that he knows which is a steady line of business with good revenue coming in than really go out there and try something with boom or bust potential that can get him more than what he has. And that's his right, none of us are responsible for nearly 1000 other people's income. So the sword cuts both ways, the problem is that Vince's model is becoming obsolete, he's so determined to stay the course because staying the course has been what works for him until something falls into his lap.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I want to see Raw and Smackdown make a bunch of trades.  And on an almost weekly basis.  I want these general managers to behave like poor fantasy sports managers.  Keep it fresh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Raw and Smackdown make a bunch of trades.  And on an almost weekly basis.  I want these general managers to behave like poor fantasy sports managers.  Keep it fresh.



I'm going to kill you


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

They should be making trades not like in the Rukia troll way but after a little bit more establishing of certain acts they need to start sending guys to Smackdown from Raw. There's just no way you can really convince anyone it's ok to have the mid-card glut at Raw when Smackdown is about to turn Jack Swagger into a credible face to challenge Baron Corbin. 

Like I don't want Cesaro jobbing to anyone but if I'm them then why isn't Cesaro putting Corbin over right now?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My biggest issue with this stuff though is that Roman is and always will be the end game. Like I get that everyone in here is happy with the product, I think a large part of that is because Roman Reigns provokes the worst conversation in wrestling and it's a shame because he could be great. I firmly believe a heel Roman is potentially the next big star in WWE, but they're unwilling to take the gamble on him winning back the fans.
> 
> Vince would rather maintain a status quo that he knows which is a steady line of business with good revenue coming in than really go out there and try something with boom or bust potential that can get him more than what he has. And that's his right, none of us are responsible for nearly 1000 other people's income. So the sword cuts both ways, the problem is that Vince's model is becoming obsolete, he's so determined to stay the course because staying the course has been what works for him until something falls into his lap.



Honestly I don't think it's Vince would rather maintain the status quo.  I honestly think it's that everyone (Including basically Triple H, other wrestlers and creative not Dunn) are telling him to turn Roman that out of spite he's not doing it.  We all know Vince is one of the most spiteful people in the business.  He even claims his best joke is pushing someone into the pool, while when Shane did it to him he was so angry he could have killed Shane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't think it's Vince would rather maintain the status quo.  I honestly think it's that everyone (Including basically Triple H, other wrestlers and creative not Dunn) are telling him to turn Roman that out of spite he's not doing it.  We all know Vince is one of the most spiteful people in the business.  He even claims his best joke is pushing someone into the pool, while when Shane did it to him he was so angry he could have killed Shane.



I get how that's the popular narrative here but at the same time Vince is a businessman dude no matter how eccentric. Khris put up the highlight from the Chael Sonnen/Magnus podcast which showed how petty of a businessman Vince could be but it also showed how shrewd he's capable of being within the confines of how petty he can be. I just don't see how this is him being obstinate about his pet project.

I mean this is an off-shoot of the Cena thing, of course I'm sure that perception and the numbers will lead us somewhere different here, but Vince wouldn't/couldn't turn Cena heel because of the potential ramifications for everyone. Because as much as we say the wrestlers are individuals they're fortunes are incredibly tied to each other, this goes back to guys wanting to be on Hogan's shows because they made the most money. Once you lose the audience it's almost impossible to get them back, this is a McMahon tenant. 

Regardless of what we think their revenues are high and their stock offering is somewhat healthy and he's got his own preconceived notions which I personally feel have no place in 2016's marketplace. It's just a hard sell to me at least that Vince is going to torpedo the company because his innercircle dissed his idea of what a main event face should be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Ambrose vs. Cena tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ambrose vs. Cena tonight



I think the match will be really good, they had that really hot US Title match last year back when Cena made the US Title the most prestigious title in wrestling for like 3 months.

Kind of a shit situation but Ambrose almost has to take a loss.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Like I been saying, Sasha is living out the dream of fucking her favorite wrestlers. You go girl


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the match will be really good, they had that really hot US Title match last year back when Cena made the US Title the most prestigious title in wrestling for like 3 months.
> 
> Kind of a shit situation but Ambrose almost has to take a loss.



Pretty sure it'll just end by interference from AJ


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Like I been saying, Sasha is living out the dream of fucking her favorite wrestlers. You go girl


She got her ass kicked by Charlotte last night.  It was brutal tbh.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

If you're gonna troll atleast be good at it, bro. It was Bayley that got pinned not Sasha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Owens is awful.  It boggles the mind that he can be a titleholder.



It's even harder to conceive why anyone would name themselves after a Bleach character.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> If you're gonna troll atleast be good at it, bro. It was Bayley that got pinned not Sasha


They got their asses kicked as a team.  It was a bad night for both girls.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I found the show disappointing.  But they teased the return of Paige.  So I was never going to like the episode if she didn't appear.



I believe she was in Newcastle (England) with Del Rio over the weekend.  Was watching a WCPW debut promo (yeah I know these guys are one off events) from over the weekend and she was clearly there at back when he was making his entrance.



The promo as well destroyed anything he done in his previous WWE run.

As for Reigns.

Have him lose through shenanigans.
Have him call out Foley on Raw.
Have him superman punch Foley (since I think Foley can't take a spear and the punch is simply barely touching I think Mick can take that at least.)
Have him storm up the top and kill Michael Cole like Lesnar did couple years ago.
Every week have him destroy someone of worth and say it's Foley's fault. (If he needs to talk)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Like I been saying, Sasha is living out the dream of fucking her favorite wrestlers. You go girl


B..but she married.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Pretty sure it'll just end by interference from AJ



I was thinking this but why is AJ going to stop Cena/Ambrose from hurting each other when he's staring down the barrel of being in a match he has less than a 50% chance of winning from a kayfabe standpoint? 

I mean the interference is completely possible but I guess my thing is that it shouldn't be AJ and it should be Baron Corbin for right now. Then next week is the go-home edition and then you can run a tag match again but with Corbin in there for Miz. I think they're good enough to book Corbin in two angles, I mean part of the point is that he can get screen time now and he should be getting reps.



Nemesis said:


> The promo as well destroyed anything he done in his previous WWE run.
> 
> As for Reigns.
> 
> ...



Dude I would love the fuck out of this. It's just crazy that they basically accidentally created this situation where Roman has all this heat ready to be siphoned to jumpstart the show and they just refuse and because they refuse they're just making the situation the opposite of what they want. 

Think about the pop this friend will get if he goes heel. Like legit if Roman was heel for 4-6 months you could just turn him back. Everyone makes The Rock comparison for Roman but I think Edge is just as good of a comparison and that Roman's ceiling is somewhere in the middle of those two guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> B..but she married.



To a guy who makes fucking dresses...

I'm sure he's a nice guy but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't necessarily ok with Sasha cucking her husband to get at Nakamura. Seth looks too much like a porn actor and seems like a really grimy dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the match will be really good, they had that really hot US Title match last year back when Cena made the US Title the most prestigious title in wrestling for like 3 months.
> 
> Kind of a shit situation but Ambrose almost has to take a loss.


Like kenju said shenanigans afoot. Plus im all right with Dean . His bear costume story has won me over


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 20, 2016)

Am I wrong to worry about Bayley while Vince and Dunn are still running the main product?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm more worried about this.........



> Monday's  RAW, featuring Roman Reigns vs. WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens in a steel cage main event main event, drew 2.684 million viewers. This is down a bit (-0.22%) from last week's 2.69 million viewers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raw lost to shit Bears vs Eagles game .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> B..but she married.


Not gonna stop Seth Dick Flash from doing his thing


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Reddit managed to get a Q&A AMA with Ric Flar


starts in an hour


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

I-I don't understand how to use Reddit


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose
They'll post a new thread I think when it starts. Basically the usernames are in blue text and the reply(the answer) will be underneath it. The person answering the questions of the AMA(Ric Flair this time) username will be in bright blue text. The post order has to be sorted out to Q&A, which I'll link to when the AMA starts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> They'll post a new thread I think when it starts. Basically the usernames are in blue text and the reply(the answer) will be underneath it. The person answering the questions of the AMA(Ric Flair this time) username will be in green text. The post order has to be sorted out to Q&A, which I'll link to when the AMA starts



Thanks dude


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I took a look at Wrestlemania tickets earlier today.  Attending is something I would like to do some day.  Decent seats are at about $400/ea.  Good seats run at over $800.  I think the Super Bowl might be cheaper.  Also it is one of those massive stadiums, so the in-person experience isn't as good as a capacity 30,000 arena.

But if the card is good.  And the matches legitimately excite me.  I'm sure I can find a reason to be in Florida.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

So I keep bringing up this up but here's the Ambrose Bear suit story.

The owner of CZW DJ Hyde, said that Dean once got so drunk , that he got into a bear suit, fucked  a girl in the bear suit, and started cutting a promo while fucking her  about the cheap beer.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> To a guy who makes fucking dresses...
> 
> I'm sure he's a nice guy but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't necessarily ok with Sasha cucking her husband to get at Nakamura. Seth looks too much like a porn actor and seems like a really grimy dude.


I don't really give a shit about makabe but is nothin sacred anymore?! 



Dean Ambrose said:


> So I keep bringing up this up but here's the Ambrose Bear suit story.
> 
> The owner of CZW DJ Hyde, said that Dean once got so drunk , that he got into a bear suit, fucked  a girl in the bear suit, and started cutting a promo while fucking her  about the cheap beer.


This was our wwe champion people.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm more worried about this.........
> 
> 
> 
> Raw lost to shit Bears vs Eagles game .



Has Raw actually beaten a MNF game in the past few years?



SoulTaker said:


> Dude I would love the fuck out of this. It's just crazy that they basically accidentally created this situation where Roman has all this heat ready to be siphoned to jumpstart the show and they just refuse and because they refuse they're just making the situation the opposite of what they want.
> 
> Think about the pop this friend will get if he goes heel. Like legit if Roman was heel for 4-6 months you could just turn him back. Everyone makes The Rock comparison for Roman but I think Edge is just as good of a comparison and that Roman's ceiling is somewhere in the middle of those two guys.



I know.  I remember how when Roman finally snapped on Triple H he actually had the crowd behind him then.  But at the same time I still stick by what I have said over and over for the past couple of years.  You can not be a main face star of the WWE in the past 30 years without being a heel first.

Being the heel is what will legitimize you in many ways, and unless you're X-Pac being a heel and still hated isn't going to hurt you either.  Since people will pay to see you get your ass beat.  Sure don't also go Triple H reign of terror levels but having someone a heel opens up possibilities.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Good man Ric


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2016)

Corgan reportedly outbidding WWE. Stupid: 

Don't get people man. Let the E take it over .

Also WWE's contract with German tv will not be renewed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Preordered WWE 2K17.  Hopefully there are some major improvements.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> I know. I remember how when Roman finally snapped on Triple H he actually had the crowd behind him then. But at the same time I still stick by what I have said over and over for the past couple of years. You can not be a main face star of the WWE in the past 30 years without being a heel first.
> 
> Being the heel is what will legitimize you in many ways, and unless you're X-Pac being a heel and still hated isn't going to hurt you either. Since people will pay to see you get your ass beat. Sure don't also go Triple H reign of terror levels but having someone a heel opens up possibilities.



That's true because Hogan was a heel before the Hulkamania run. Though looking at old wrestling magazines there seemed to be really smarky dudes writing in saying how much they hated Hulkamania Hogan and loved Ric Martell. I think it's just crazy how craven hearted Cena has made Vince about turning faces heel. 

Well I think there's a couple of things that are kind of just intrinsic to wrestling. Heels are unfiltered they're able to really work crowds and tell stories because they're the heel, they can say whatever they want as long as they reel it back and insult the crowd. I accept the fact that Roman Reigns is the reality of what WWE programming will look like for the rest of this decade and I'm willing to live with it. 

I'm not willing to live with them trying their damndest to make sure the numbers don't crumble as they try to give him the Punk run while he's in this current form. Because Rusev was always a reset button to get him to the end point. The redemption story was never out of play. 

I've said before and I'll say it again as long as Cena hasn't tied, or actually broken, Flair's record and Roman doesn't get Magnum TA'd they'll always be the favorites for the Rumble and Mania main event.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Ric vs. Cena would draw a lot.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Corgan reportedly outbidding WWE. Stupid:
> 
> Don't get people man. Let the E take it over .
> 
> Also WWE's contract with German tv will not be renewed.



I think he's doing it in order to keep the wrestlers employed because he knows WWE won't employ a lot/ any of them. Now that WWE has EVOLVE it's not really like it needs TNA's guys, hell TNA's top guys wrestle EVOLVE events. But it's probably more of Corgan loving wrestling wanting his own fed and having bonded with the boys.



Sauce said:


> Ric vs. Cena would draw a lot.



You know there's a recent precedent for something like this with Okada going up against Genichiro Tenryuu who was 65/66.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Ric vs. Cena would draw a lot.


I can only speak for myself.  I started watching wrestling 28 years ago.  I'm very familiar with Ric.  I have no interest in seeing him wrestle again.  At some point you just need to step aside.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he's doing it in order to keep the wrestlers employed because he knows WWE won't employ a lot/ any of them. Now that WWE has EVOLVE it's not really like it needs TNA's guys, hell TNA's top guys wrestle EVOLVE events. But it's probably more of Corgan loving wrestling wanting his own fed and having bonded with the boys.



Ah, makes sense. They want dat library.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope to fuck DC can commence some kind of action on Vince or Stephanie because this is her department, she's branding. So yeah why the fuck do you have to be so heavy handed with the Harley Quinn shit. Anyone who has eyes and a TV saw DC's huge ass marketing campaign for Suicide Squad, we get it, her hair is the same color and she's cosplaying Harley.

I don't usually shit on Stephanie because I think a lot of people blame her for shit I don't think she really has say in when it comes to the angles but this reeks of her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Man I love how Smackdown fucking starts. Like it just starts on such a good note with the DB Yes chants, it just gives such a different feel to the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Hmm, starting SD with a contract signing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I do like that it is diva related though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Becky doing those tight ass pants a favor by wearing them


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I love how Smackdown fucking starts. Like it just starts on such a good note with the DB Yes chants, it just gives such a different feel to the show.


Then they cut the legs out from under it with becky lynch on the mic


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

How is smack down better already


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I have never seen Alexa Bliss wrestle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Then they cut the lega out from under it with becky lynch on the mic



We're like 2 minutes in dude. Raw's entire first half hour was dog shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Hope Daniel got in that contract that they have to kiss


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Becky is awful on the mic.  Good lord.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Theyre making it work


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> We're like 2 minutes in dude. Raw's entire first half hour was dog shit.


2 shits dont make a right


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Becky is awful on the mic.  Good lord.


It physicaly hurts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't really give a shit about makabe but is nothin sacred anymore?!
> 
> 
> This was our wwe champion people.


 Best for business


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Alexa should have addressed the crowd and said they know that when going into the you're a born loser route on the promo.



Kenju said:


> Theyre making it work



Well they're definitely getting better every week. Like Alexa was really fucking terrible on that first episode where they diva entranced the fuck out of them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Becky actually going in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Enough talk, get to the mayhem already.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky actually going in.



Exactly these dudes aren't even listening to the content or the fact the crowd has actually been into this. They need to end the segment soon though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

I just don't understand how raw is just pure boo boo but smack down is delivering ... They are the same company.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

That better not be the last we see of the divas tonight.  I am still hoping for a surprise Emma cameo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just don't understand how raw is just pure boo boo but smack down is delivering ... They are the same company.


This ain't a storyline bro.  The divide is real.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Becky made good use of that "not born to be a champion'' shtick, that can get you over


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

So if Ward is still doing Smackdown then that probably means they don't do anything for the women next week to make room to shill the triple threat.



WhatADrag said:


> I just don't understand how raw is just pure boo boo but smack down is delivering ... They are the same company.



I think the heel authority figure stuff has a lot to do with it. You know Raw is kind of representative of an older product in some ways now? Smackdown is a bit more modern in the sense that DB and Shane are kind of like Dana White, they're gimmick is that they're about giving us the best matches. I mean we can't pretend like the hour doesn't make a difference but it shouldn't be this kind of disparity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This ain't a storyline bro.  The divide is real.


Raw is like that spongebob episode where all the spongebobs in the office are on fire because they have nothing so they're going crazy.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

So obvious it makes me cringe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Usos looking like some bloods


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Usos heel entrance is boring as shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Xpac is back

Oh wait


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

I feel like Ward never got to deliver on certain storylines just because the nature of NXT is that you have to finish up a guys angles quick or you're going to lose him. I hope they have Daniel's hate for Miz turn him into a dark version of himself.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> So obvious it makes me cringe.


It's a stupid gimmick.  Hopefully she settles into something else soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's a stupid gimmick.  Hopefully she settles into something else soon.


She can settle in my lap


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Really want American Alpha to get those titles at No Mercy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Chad Gable looks like he's got his super clean working boots tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

So Usos going back to their heel roots, now wondering when Tamina is suppose to return so she can be valet as she was when they debuted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys give becky a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Did anyone catch that otunga said rhikishi told him why the usos were doing this then he just stopped talking?

Like wtf elaborate


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

The Uso's with this limb targeting, holy shit! I fucking shit all over the Samoan Young Bucks version of this team in favor of this Revival version.



PlacidSanity said:


> So Usos going back to their heel roots, now wondering when Tamina is suppose to return so she can be valet as she was when they debuted.



You think they'll bring her back? Probably let her contract run out. The last name is tainted, I'm surprised they even had her on the air with that BAD shit.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

"Gable in the bad part of town." 

Jey Uso should have killed that tag though, more heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

I remember trying to tell soul taker american alpha is trash lol what's wrong with me


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Crazy timing on a lot of these sequences. Really digging the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

HOLY SHIT THIS ACTING!!!!!

THIS MATCH!!!


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

love the psychology of not wanting to tag Gable in


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Heel Usos might be Smackdown tag champions. Jesus. Zzzzzz.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

The story telking in this match is amazing


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Only on smack down you get continuing stories and shit that makes sense

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

USOS


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Raggedy-ass kids.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

What the hell...

That segment should have been straight garbage....

Like shit like this is better then it has any right to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

You don't touch Rhyno's crackers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Swaggie time


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Everytime I see Crews it's like damn man you need to go back to NXT and develop a character. I really don't understand why he doesn't have the MVP gimmick as the hottest free agent. Like if he's going to be the guy who smiles and stuff atleast with the MVP gimmick he can try to be a role model and appeal to the Jimmies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Apollo know he wants to smile. He not fooling me.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everytime I see Crews it's like damn man you need to go back to NXT and develop a character. I really don't understand why he doesn't have the MVP gimmick as the hottest free agent. Like if he's going to be the guy who smiles and stuff atleast with the MVP gimmick he can try to be a role model and appeal to the Jimmies.


I hope they partner him up with swagger let him get some of the we the people stuff


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

Corbin gonna kill the man, damn


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

These Corbin/Crews matches are becoming the equivalent of when New Japan runs the same Young Lion match 100 times. Like it's a well worked match and there's always new wrinkles but damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Jack swagger doesn't look like a geek in regular clothes.

He needs to get away from that america gimmick


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I hope they partner him up with swagger let him get some of the we the people stuff



Almost anything would be better than this. This guy is a potential black draw for the company with his abilities and his look but every day he's a non-entity just floating on the roster like this it makes the degree of difficulty of getting him over in the reset that much harder.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> These Corbin/Crews matches are becoming the equivalent of when New Japan runs the same Young Lion match 100 times. Like it's a well worked match and there's always new wrinkles but damn.


I feel like their trying to postion crews and baron as the guys that will feud as rookies feud for the ic title when their bith getting pushed then one day feud as main eventers


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> I feel like their trying to postion crews and baron as the guys that will feud as rookies feud for the ic title when their bith getting pushed then one day feud as main eventers



I mean honestly they can be poor men's versions of HHH and The Rock.

I'd buy it but it's just terrible seeing Crews flop like this considering the high hopes a lot of us had for him. Corbin has been wrestling for way less time and I feel that he's a more complete performer than Crews by way too significant of a margin then what's acceptable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

So Hawkins debuting tonight then.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Naomi on Team Bella!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Nikki breaking kayfabe 

Naomi needs more work on these promos but rehearsing them is actually helping these girls a lot. You can see the difference.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler seems like the guy who works his ass off but will never get that top spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Why is Naomi referencing The Last Dragon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Should have given ziggler to the dogs that killed lord ramsy


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh god there gonna have miz drop the belt


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Naomi referencing The Last Dragon.



Because it's the baddest low down mofo around this town.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Former World Heavyweight Champion
Degree in Political Science
What the fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow not gonna lie this is a hot ass game trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm impressed with all of these Brangelina references considering that news came out like 10 hours ago.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

This new game better be a major improvement.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Still waiting for Goldberg to return and fight Lesnar. I don't see the point of including him in the game if he's not going to do at least one match.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

goddamn Maryse is hot


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Still waiting for Goldberg to return and fight Lesnar. I don't see the point of including him in the game if he's not going to do at least one match.



It will probably be his Wrestlemania opponent, have Goldberg eliminate Brock from the Royal Rumble, give him a few guys to squash, let Brock make up one his wrestlmania losses. Make Joe fight and defeat undertaker at WM, set up the Joe vs Brock match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> goddamn Maryse is hot



Blonde Zatanna


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

I want the miz to use the yess lock so bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Miz mocking DB with those kicks.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Those dropkicks again


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

We in agreement sd won again right?

What its like 7 to 1 now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We in agreement sd won again right?
> 
> What its like 7 to 1 now?



I think it's 5-2-1. The Carmella porn scream episode and the go-home show for Backlash were losses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's 5-2-1. The Carmella porn scream episode and the go-home show for Backlash were losses.


What's the 1 for? 
Draw?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

i hate when they struggle on the top turnbuckle for too long. The crowd is waiting for and by the time the move hits its already too late


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

This heeling by Miz begging the ref to bring Maryse back


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Kicked out of the zig-zag. Damn, they doing Ziggler dirty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Miz kicks out of the Zig Zag.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

holy shit Miz with this acting

EDIT: that was smart


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2016)

Great Match


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's the 1 for?
> Draw?



Yeah though I wouldn't begrudge anyone giving that one to either show.



Kenju said:


> i hate when they struggle on the top turnbuckle for too long. The crowd is waiting for and by the time the move hits its already too late



Agreed. I forgive the spot if they can atleast hit a move that stuns them at the top, or a good working punch.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Miz's heeling right now is just so fucking incredible. Like somehow he hasn't even completely siphed what was left of Ziggler's heat because his heeling is so reprehensible.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2016)

Miz is such a great heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

That match was entertaining.   Hmm, lets see how the Ambrose/Cena match goes then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Cena/Dean going to get like 20 minutes or so? That's almost PPV quality.

I gotta say for a face/face match that they're giving away for free I'm not mad at them. I think the tolerance for giving away PPV matches on Smackdown is way higher because Smackdown presumably needs it.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

we still got the Orton/Rowan & Women's tag next


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Feel like aj will interrupt the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

So Orton coming out in a vest now?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

I guess they'll never explain why almost a year or two years ago Rowan turned face to heel without no explanation. No one mentions it but I remember. I'll always remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I guess they'll never explain why almost a year or two years ago Rowan turned face to heel without no explanation. No one mentions it but I remember. I'll always remember.



The only thing I remember from that during his face run he was fed to Show for some reason.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Clean sweep. On to the next. Time wasting.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Bray Wyatt does his boogyman, biblical promos. Gets ass beat. Stalks out another opponent. Bray Wyatt does his boogyman, biblical promos. Gets his ass beat. Rinse, wash, repeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Clean sweep. On to the next. Time wasting.



Oh come on, don't we have time for some incoherent Wyatt ranting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> The only thing I remember from that during his face run he was fed to Show for some reason.



He was also a genius at solving a rubik's cube. I'll never forget Titus on commentary burying that shit, "It's a children's toy".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Did they legit jobber entrance Nikki and not give us the ass swivel? Fucking ridiculous, why is this match on this week. Put it on next week and leave Becky/Bliss for what you did tonight. Cena/Ambrose should have more time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh good.  Time for the main event.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Skipping Nikki's ass swivel.

Unacceptable. 

But, they show Naomi's cringe ass entrance. What the fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

So quick question, when Harper returns is it going to be back with the Wyatts or a repackaged gimmick. 

Oh look, giving full attention to Naomi's entrance.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Naomis entrance ain't PG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Well so much for that match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Yikes.  That was awful.  Major disrespect to the divas division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

That was so fucking awkward. These girls seemed like they sandbagged that segment was way too awkward.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well so much for that match.


Diva's revolution.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

>there are people in this very thread who think aj isnt great on the mic


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2016)

Im dead


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

Just now he wasn't good.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> >there are people in this very thread who think aj isnt great on the mic



I'm not saying it's the only reason, but you know it's probably the accent too, right?  I get it, look at VKM, he almost fucked up Austin because he didn't like his accent.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

the women made the worthy sacrifice so there could be time for the main event. though they might as not have had it


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Just now he wasn't good.



It's creative in it's simplicity


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well so much for that match.


awesome t-rex gamer set.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> the women made the worthy sacrifice so there could be time for the main event. though they might as not have had it



I mean I feel bad because Carmella/Nikki has actually been not terrible but yeah let them get some time next week. On a night like this Cena/Ambrose can elevate the episode to one of Smackdown's best ever.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Just now he wasn't good.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> >there are people in this very thread who think aj isnt great on the mic


You caught me. I didn't want to say anything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> awesome t-rex gamer set.



Showing off his skill in Fighting Vipers 2.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

I wanted to ask the people who watched him in other promotions if he was always this shitty on the mic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

Damn this how u do it.
After no mercy have cena show up on SD then dean beats the shit out of him and he's gone for a while


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Mauro legit shit canning Otunga because his dumbass was saying AJ needed 15 more title runs to be better then Cena, flat out said AJ is superior to Ambrose and Cena.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I wanted to ask the people who watched him in other promotions if he was always this shitty on the mic.


The onlyy thing shitty is your posts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

That Son of Zorn show, why do I have a feeling it will not last that long.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> That Son of Zorn show, why do I have a feeling it will not last that long.



Because if Rob Lowe and John Stamos got cancelled then how is animated Jason Sudeikis gonna make it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!?!?! FLASH PIN!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 20, 2016)

Cena loses clean. Nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Holy shit, a clean pin on Cena.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2016)

Cena loses clean?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Going with Cena cant hang storyline holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

They might just be building up Cena heel turn


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

BASTARDS, IT SHOULD BE ON A PPV


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 20, 2016)

Cena givimg out losses like haloween candy


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 20, 2016)

This is what makes Smackdown better than Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

And this is why smack down shitting all over raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Do you guys NOT see it?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow what an ending. That was a solid ending, the ending of the match seemed lucky and they set up next week's show in a way that gets the viewer hyped. The Cena loss reminds me of Brock beating Hogan on TV in the sense that it's like wtf I can't believe Ambrose won at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

Wait a second guys, do you remember when everyone was like oh man Smackdown won't be able to hang, it's obviously second fiddle, oh man even though Cena and Orton there it won't matter 

Better yet we shouldn't have a brand split 

Sorry guys it's just really  worthy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

Well SmackDown gets only two hours to work with, so I'm guessing creative for that show doesn't have time to waste on compared to the three hour time Raw gets.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 20, 2016)

Smackdown does need more star power, but they have been doing a lot better with what they have than Raw. Get a fresh heel and face on the main event level, and a handful of solid midcarders and they'll be golden.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

I was terrified for Smackdown but now its the little train that could


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wait a second guys, do you remember when everyone was like oh man Smackdown won't be able to hang, it's obviously second fiddle, oh man even though Cena and Orton there it won't matter
> 
> Better yet we shouldn't have a brand split
> 
> Sorry guys it's just really  worthy




I said they shouldn't do the brand split.

Raw still trash at least we got a great product in smack down now


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 20, 2016)

Smack down is very top heavy, it needs some mid carders. Jack Swagger shouldn't be a legitimate opponent for Corbin.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Showing off his skill in Fighting Vipers 2.


The first one was my jam at one point.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

AMBROSE STRAIGHHT FIRE ON TALKING SMACK


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2016)

The Intercontinental Title match was by far the best moment of the night imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The first one was my jam at one point.



Lol, well it does use some dated games for being an early 00 series.  

So hopefully next week's main event get's a bit of time allotted for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenju said:


> AMBROSE STRAIGHHT FIRE ON TALKING SMACK


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, well it does use some dated games for being an early 00 series.
> 
> So hopefully next week's main event get's a bit of time allotted for it.


Well fighing game tourneys used to crack out the old school games all the time. Not sure if they still do.

Also Ambrose was on fire on Talkin Smack.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well SmackDown gets only two hours to work with, so I'm guessing creative for that show doesn't have time to waste on compared to the three hour time Raw gets.



I think this is a bit of a misnomer in some ways because we really can't underestimate how much Talking Smack does in it's 20-30 minutes for the entire Smackdown brand. Yeah you can say that it's for hardcores but it's also giving them the good internet buzz that's helping Smackdown maintain it's ratings. I think the third hour is undeniably a problem but they have such a glut in that Raw midcard it's inexcusable.



Xiammes said:


> Smack down is very top heavy, it needs some mid carders. Jack Swagger shouldn't be a legitimate opponent for Corbin.



That's been a problem in some weeks but more often then not they've been getting by and producing content that everyone likes. I mean I absolutely do think that the glut in Raw's mid card is easily solved by doing a trade, as opposed to just calling up someone from NXT which I think they should do as well.



WhatADrag said:


> I said they shouldn't do the brand split.
> 
> Raw still trash at least we got a great product in smack down now



Honestly it's not trash, I really don't get why just because it's worse then Smackdown it's trash. It's just worse then Smackdown, it's still better then it was before. I don't expect you to go back and rewatch it but look at the Raw from 2-3 weeks ago with the Old Day. Like that was a great Raw until that segment then that segment siphoned off all the heat from every other thing they did.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 20, 2016)

full video of the man himself


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> It's even harder to conceive why anyone would name themselves after a Bleach character.



To be fair... you could do a lot worse than 



Nemesis said:


> Have him lose through shenanigans.
> Have him call out Foley on Raw.
> Have him superman punch Foley (since I think Foley can't take a spear and the punch is simply barely touching I think Mick can take that at least.)
> Have him storm up the top and kill Michael Cole like Lesnar did couple years ago.
> Every week have him destroy someone of worth and say it's Foley's fault. (If he needs to talk)



This would be amazing.

Not only would it finally get Reigns fully acclimated into the role he should really be in right now anyway, as well as it being a pretty seamless way to turn him (kayfabe, Reigns should be seeing red with how often he's been fucked of his chances), but also, we'd finally have a believable monster-heel booked character being given to a talent that's actually here every week.



[S-A-F] said:


> B..but she married.



The thirst can not be quelled with something as insignificant as the sanctitude of marriage! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus... meh, it don't hurt to have her be crushin' on hot wrestlers. I'm pretty sure Dean talks about wanting to do the horizontal monster mash with hot chicks other than Renee too. Probably in conversations *with* Renee. That kinda stuff happens all the time. 






Seto Kaiba said:


> Am I wrong to worry about Bayley while Vince and Dunn are still running the main product?



No. You're not. 



SoulTaker said:


> I hope to fuck DC can commence some kind of action on Vince or Stephanie because this is her department, she's branding. So yeah why the fuck do you have to be so heavy handed with the Harley Quinn shit. Anyone who has eyes and a TV saw DC's huge ass marketing campaign for Suicide Squad, we get it, her hair is the same color and she's cosplaying Harley.
> 
> I don't usually shit on Stephanie because I think a lot of people blame her for shit I don't think she really has say in when it comes to the angles but this reeks of her.



Yeah, I don't use the word cringe a lot cuz I hate it but... yeah, that twitter post isn't fun to read. WWE really tends to have this weird lack of respect for its audience, spelling out or repeating some of the most obvious shit because of this intense fear that people won't get it or something.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Sure it was botched tonight.  But the Divas division has the potential to be fucking electric.  I remember these spots and matches when they were met with complete indifference.  Now the crowds are really into it.  They even enjoyed Bayley's entrance on Monday Night.  Please Don't screw it up WWE!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2016)

Just got finished with SD. I... really don't like picking on Raw, because I feel like their shows are getting a bad rap for being awful when they're just kinda okay, but yeah, tonight SD once again ruined Raw. As always, good pacing, great storytelling and the matches tonight were actually fantastic. So good. The clean win for Dean was fucking insane. Next weeks ME should be good, though the cynical part of me can't help but feel like a championship match happening before one in which champion's advantage doesn't exist is a little pointless. But hey, if it helps with the ratings, make all the TV championship announcements you want SD. You're killin' it.

--------------------------



Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys give becky a chance



Listening to people with bad opinions isn't good for you, Dean-o. 



Sauce said:


> Heel Usos might be Smackdown tag champions. Jesus. Zzzzzz.



I wouldn't mind it. They clearly want Alpha to have the belts, and you can't have them go against Rhyno and Slater for the belt. It wouldn't work well for, like, 5 reasons. Usos yanking it off them, heeling it up more and getting into a heated rivalry with Alphas just makes sense. Besides, this feud is getting pretty damn good. Jordan and Gable's little exchange at the end of their match was brilliant. I... actually don't think I've ever seen anything like it before.



SoulTaker said:


> Naomis entrance ain't PG



Y'know... I don't thirst for Naomi at all because reasons, but I gotta admit... For one night, that mesh leotard and fur boots made me a believer.




Zen-aku said:


> >there are people in this very thread who think aj isnt great on the mic



He isn't.



Sauce said:


> I wanted to ask the people who watched him in other promotions if he was always this shitty on the mic.



He isn't shitty either.

jfc, guys, there's nothing wrong with being acceptable. Some of my favorite dudes on the roster are just decent on the mic.



SoulTaker said:


> Wait a second guys, do you remember when everyone was like oh man Smackdown won't be able to hang, it's obviously second fiddle, oh man even though Cena and Orton there it won't matter
> 
> Better yet we shouldn't have a brand split
> 
> Sorry guys it's just really  worthy



Bruh... if it leads to great stuff like this, I have absolutely no problem with being *fuckin' wrong*.
You told us so, Soul. You told us so. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Well SmackDown gets only two hours to work with, so I'm guessing creative for that show doesn't have time to waste on compared to the three hour time Raw gets.



I'm starting to wonder if that's even the problem anymore quite honestly. This past Monday didn't have all that much in the way of terrible filler like usual, and yet I still found it really hard to care about much of anything. I think Raw is just plain having a hard time making the show feel cohesive. I don't know if it's because of Vince, or because of Steph or because Finn's injury fucked things up *that* bad, but right now it really is a show who's whole isn't as great as the sum of its parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2016)

Fuck that! I was on the Smackdown was doing good/would do good train as well! 

Give me my fucking props! Give me my fucking respect!

I WANT IT! I WANT IT!'

IWANTITIWANTITIWANTITIWANTITIWANTIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

So what can be done to fix Raw?  I think the cruiser weight division is a potentially brilliant idea and should alleviate some of the 3 hour concerns that you guys are mentioning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this is a bit of a misnomer in some ways because we really can't underestimate how much Talking Smack does in it's 20-30 minutes for the entire Smackdown brand. Yeah you can say that it's for hardcores but it's also giving them the good internet buzz that's helping Smackdown maintain it's ratings. I think the third hour is undeniably a problem but they have such a glut in that Raw midcard it's inexcusable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not better than it was before its still the same old shit. The only thing that was literally good about raw was the cruiserweight match.  Everything else is same old shit.

Smack down is over here doing women's contracts signings number one contenders title defenses intense promos and segments funny segments and big time matches you wouldn't expect the outcome like dean beating cena.


Raw is still the Triple h and steph did something but you have to wait till mania season to see what's gonna happen. Its still the roman/Seth show. Roman is supposed to be worried about the us title but dude keeps main eventing and dealing with the new current universal champ, who he just beat by the way which means KO is either losing it Sunday or some stupid outcome is gonna happen and KO is gonna be the new Seth from last year when he was champ. Nobody ever defends the title or championship match happens on raw besides the time fin got hurt so they had to crown someone new.


Raw is really just jibber jabber same old shit.

While smackdown was really the description of what Daniel said. He said it was going to be new chances. Dean just beat cena clean on a regular program, aj styles is champ and isn't being made as a geek like ko. they are turning guys like the usos, they have continuing stories and actually does shit that makes sense.


Raw has the women, cruiserweight, and Jericho going for them and that's it.

While they will probably do something stupid to the women's match Sunday

They didn't even show tj perkins Monday and we are all waiting on will they guys be fed to stroman.

And Jericho can only do so much being amazing while putting talent over.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> Fuck that! I was on the Smackdown was doing good/would do good train as well!
> 
> Give me my fucking props! Give me my fucking respect!
> 
> ...



Eat your peas, Flow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

Like if rusev wins Sunday its gonna be by something stupid instead of clean

If Cesaro wins Sunday he's either going to win the us title won't mean shit because he's been fighting for these titles the longest. And if he gets a universal shot he won't win.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2016)

So is it known around here yet that Luke Harper's been cleared for in ring action recently? Just found out about it on Squared Circle.

Hyped


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It's not better than it was before its still the same old shit. The only thing that was literally good about raw was the cruiserweight match.  Everything else is same old shit.
> 
> Smack down is over here doing women's contracts signings number one contenders title defenses intense promos and segments funny segments and big time matches you wouldn't expect the outcome like dean beating cena.
> 
> ...



I just don't see how you of all people can sit there and say that Raw is still trash. Like you literally saw Smackdown stumble out of the gate a little bit, why are you burying the cruiserweights after one week? Why not give it like a month then you can start burying it. You did this same thing with Smackdown when it started.

HHH has been on one episode and Stephanie hasn't really done much dude, she's been there for like half the episodes and that's it. I really think you're hedging on this week's episode too hard. You've been saying all the same things about it over and over and really beleaguering the TJP thing which is like I get it but this is like way too much. I get it's more symbolic of them not putting anyone over but this is really kind of ridiculous in a lot of ways. 

Like Roman was still eating clean pins for the first month and a half. Balor did get hurt. Owens did win the the main belt. Sasha/Charlotte started out way better then the Smackdown woman. The tag division was way better on Raw in the beginning months too. Like you're saying it's the same old same old but last time I checked there's always an Enzo/Cass segment now that they're here and that's entirely new. New Day is still in their hit/miss phase too. 

I mean Cesaro right before the best of 7 series was pulling double duty on Raw and only going down because he was eating a secondary finisher into a primary one after wrestling a match earlier in the show. The Rusev match was a title defense btw, they've put up the midcard belt like 2-3 times. I think there's one tag title defense too.

 Like dude this has not been the same old same old since the draft, hell weren't you one of the guys who was dubious about Smackdown's chances the first few weeks? Like before Backlash and they had belts a lot of people were in here like man Smackdown needs belts and they were right but it was like people didn't realize that because of Summerslam and Backlash's proximity they needed to wait to further establish elements on Smackdown because they needed to be able to sell Backlash. This is why the belts were revealed the next day. The point being that the divisions you're saying are propping Smackdown are the same ones you or a lot of other people were doing varying degrees of a burial until AJ pinned Cena. Like the majority of people in here have been siding with Austin about the guy who was Smackdown's champion for the pretty much this entire run. 

You saying same old same old with Raw is basically someone saying same old same old with Cena and the belt when the dude hasn't held the main title in like 2 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I just don't see how you of all people can sit there and say that Raw is still trash. Like you literally saw Smackdown stumble out of the gate a little bit, why are you burying the cruiserweights after one week? Why not give it like a month then you can start burying it. You did this same thing with Smackdown when it started.
> 
> HHH has been on one episode and Stephanie hasn't really done much dude, she's been there for like half the episodes and that's it. I really think you're hedging on this week's episode too hard. You've been saying all the same things about it over and over and really beleaguering the TJP thing which is like I get it but this is like way too much. I get it's more symbolic of them not putting anyone over but this is really kind of ridiculous in a lot of ways.
> 
> ...


I think its due to Raws messiness that it looks bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I just don't see how you of all people can sit there and say that Raw is still trash. Like you literally saw Smackdown stumble out of the gate a little bit, why are you burying the cruiserweights after one week? Why not give it like a month then you can start burying it. You did this same thing with Smackdown when it started.
> 
> HHH has been on one episode and Stephanie hasn't really done much dude, she's been there for like half the episodes and that's it. I really think you're hedging on this week's episode too hard. You've been saying all the same things about it over and over and really beleaguering the TJP thing which is like I get it but this is like way too much. I get it's more symbolic of them not putting anyone over but this is really kind of ridiculous in a lot of ways.
> 
> ...



I'm saying raw is trash because raw is trash.

I'm not burying the crusierweights I said they were the best thing this week. I just stated what a majority feel will probably happen sooner than later.

I been a smackdown supporter day one I saw there bright future.

Raw is still the same old shit where most of it is trash and we get to say well at least something specific happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2016)

If anything SAF was half right about the draft


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think its due to Raws messiness that it looks bad.



I get that but he's also not giving credence to fact Raw started out better then Smackdown and that Smackdown was always going to get better once they had established plot points. Like it took 3 weeks in for people to get behind Smackdown's world title feud. 

I love Smackdown, I was in here arguing with all of you about Smackdown being ok and at times was just getting pressed at how people were harping on the titles and couldn't see how Summerslam had put the Blue team in a corner. So as much as we all love, and should love, Smackdown it's nonsensical to pretend like Smackdown was this same exact show back at the end of July.



WhatADrag said:


> I'm saying raw is trash because raw is trash.
> 
> I'm not burying the crusierweights I said they were the best thing this week. I just stated what a majority feel will probably happen sooner than later.
> 
> ...



It's pretty simple then dude, you're just a victim of recency bias. If you're really going to sit there and say it's the same when it's quite obviously a better product then what we were getting from week to week pre-draft then idek.

Maybe getting called out is making you stubbornly dig in because I've provided you with multiple examples and references while you just sit there saying it's trash and it's the same when it clearly wasn't for the majority of the post draft tapings. I'm not saying you can't dislike it but let's not act like it's this universally panned shit or like Smackdown came out the blocks and was as good as this. 

Raw isn't trash you just don't like Raw anymore and that's cool. Your 3 favorite guys are on Smackdown, you've been this huge Cena/Orton mark since you walked into this thread like 2-3 years ago. You've got some good opinions but this one is really biased.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If anything SAF was half right about the draft



Of course I was.  Limited rosters mean repeating a bunch of bullshit matches, sadly they were doing that before the draft.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 21, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> The onlyy thing shitty is your posts


Stay butt-hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I get that but he's also not giving credence to fact Raw started out better then Smackdown and that Smackdown was always going to get better once they had established plot points. Like it took 3 weeks in for people to get behind Smackdown's world title feud.
> 
> I love Smackdown, I was in here arguing with all of you about Smackdown being ok and at times was just getting pressed at how people were harping on the titles and couldn't see how Summerslam had put the Blue team in a corner. So as much as we all love, and should love, Smackdown it's nonsensical to pretend like Smackdown was this same exact show back at the end of July.
> 
> ...


Ill give you all teh props you called all of it hands down. ST > Meltzer 


[S-A-F] said:


> Of course I was.  Limited rosters mean repeating a bunch of bullshit matches, sadly they were doing that before the draft.


 The other issue was the fact one brand was gonna show up the other. Just didnt think it would be Smackdow.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill give you all teh props you called all of it hands down. ST > Meltzer
> The other issue was the fact one brand was gonna show up the other. Just didnt think it would be Smackdow.


Oh yeah anyone could see that coming, just assumed it would be smackdown since the draft was so lopsided.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Shouldn't they ditch this Raw vs Smackdown idea?  It seems to be hurting the Raw brand.  The ratings this week were pitiful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Shouldn't they ditch this Raw vs Smackdown idea?  It seems to be hurting the Raw brand.  The ratings this week were pitiful.



It's not hurting Raw though, what hurts Raw is the third hour bringing down the viewing average and the fact that Fall TV is back, MNF is back, and we're in an election cycle that is a prime time television draw we haven't seen in nearly a decade in terms of politics. I think the numbers would still reflect a drop in the ratings regardless of that last factor, but I think it's why shows like the O'Reilly factor are doing better shares than Raw right now.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill give you all teh props you called all of it hands down. ST > Meltzer



Leltzer 



Shirker said:


> Bruh... if it leads to great stuff like this, I have absolutely no problem with being *fuckin' wrong*.
> You told us so, Soul. You told us so.



This is pretty much how I feel too, I don't care if I'm wrong as long as I enjoy what I'm watching. I mean look I thought after Summerslam weekend we were getting one of the Japanese imports and instead all 3 of them are in NXT.

Which I still hate because one of these two shows could use Nakamura pulling double duty as the NXT champion and main roster stay. They get like 3-5 tapings of NXT in so why can't Nakamura work a limited touring schedule and go do NXT? 

It's just a travesty that WWE has never sold out Sumo Hall then does so when Nakamura is on the marquee and it's not even for a Cena match, it's like him vs Owens or Jericho. 



Shirker said:


> Y'know... I don't thirst for Naomi at all because reasons, but I gotta admit... For one night, that mesh leotard and fur boots made me a believer.




Still though they need to keep Naomi away from the mic or make her take acting classes. I really don't get why they don't make all the talent do that. I think Lucha Underground is pretty overrated, not saying it's not good but it's overrated, but one of the elements that is extremely over is Dario Cueto. People really honestly believe Cueto is a top 2 heel authority figure ever. Dude has no wrestling experience, he's an actor, a bit actor who is like an extra on terrible ass shows like Eva Longoria's Telenovela thing. Promos are ostensibly monologues so teach the talent those principles because honestly Naomi's fire and conviction in her promos is terrible. Carmella is terrible too but she has conviction to her words so while she fucks up on explaining her motivation


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Very few divas are serviceable on the mic in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

How has Nikki Bella's wrestling been post neck surgery?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Shouldn't they ditch this Raw vs Smackdown idea?  It seems to be hurting the Raw brand.  The ratings this week were pitiful.



Ratings are awful because Football season is awful and people don't watch TV like they use to. The show having a median of average quality probably has something to do with it, but it's not the defining factor or reason by any means I don't think.



Rukia said:


> How has Nikki Bella's wrestling been post neck surgery?



Dude, it's legit hard to say. She's spent an exuberant amount of time getting her shit wrecked. Like, it's baffiling, actually.
I don't really remember much from the 2 times she actually put work in since returning, so take that as you will.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Hmm.  That makes me wonder about last nights match.  The way that whole segment went was bizarre.  Carmella immediately attacked her and got her team disqualified.  It was almost like the WWE was trying to protect competitors that aren't capable of performing atm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy shit former wrestler Rico in bad health condition


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Very few divas are serviceable on the mic in my opinion.



I agree with you for the most part but I also think it's idiotic to just say a promo is bad because there's a history of bad promo work in someone's resume. They're independent events. 



Rukia said:


> How has Nikki Bella's wrestling been post neck surgery?



Been the same which is mostly inoffensive with some really good moments mixed in. She still can be bad Nikki but I feel like since she's a part-timer now she doesn't sandbag shit as much as she use to.

I don't think it was protection I think they legit just wanted to keep heat on these girls so they gave them something to do.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Has Raw actually beaten a MNF game in the past few years?



I don't think RAW has ever beaten MNF.

The highest RAW rating in history was 8.1 back in 1999.

During the Attitude Era.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

@Nemesis

1998
9/14- 4.0 to 12.7 for 49ers/Redskins
9/21- 4.0 to 13.1 for Cowboys/Giants
9/28- 4.5 to 11.1 for Buccaneers/Lions
10/5- 4.5 to 16.8 for Vikings/Packers (Battle of 4-0 teams)
10/12- 4.8 to 11.7 for Dolphins/Jaguars (3-1 vs. 4-0)
10/19- 5.0 to 14.6 for Jets/Patriots
10/26- 4.5 to 14.5 for Steelers/Chiefs (Battle of 4-2 teams)
11/2- 4.8 to 13.2 for Cowboys/Eagles (34-0 rout)
11/9- 5.0 to 15.6 for Packers/Steelers
11/16- 5.5 to 13.9 for Broncos/Chiefs
11/23- 4.9 to 15.1 for Dolphins/Patriots
11/30- 5.0 to 14 for Giants/49ers (31-7 rout)
12/7- 5.2 to 15.4 for Packers/Buccaneers
12/14- 5.2 to 11.9 for Lions/49ers (35-13)
12/21- 4.7 to 16.3 for Broncos/Dolphins
12/28- 4.9 to 11.5 for Steelers/Jaguars

1999
9/13- 6.0 to 16.1 for Dolphins/Broncos
9/20- 6.1 to 15.2 for Falcons/Cowboys
*9/27- 6.8 (Rock, This Is Your Life[8.4 for the segment]) to 13.3 for 49ers/Cardinals*
10/4- 5.9 to 14 for Bills/Dolphins
10/11- 6.5 to 10.4 for Jagaurs/Jets
10/18- 5.4 to 12.1 for Cowboys/Giants
10/25- 5.5 to 12.5 for Falcons/Steelers
11/1- 5.9 to 14.9 for Seahawks/Packers (Battle of 4-2 teams, Holmgren returns to Lambeau)
11/8- 5.4 to 16.2 for Cowboys/Vikings
11/15- 6.3 to 13.4 for Jets/Patriots
11/22- 5.5 to 13 for Raiders/Broncos
11/29- 6.5 (RAW is LOVE) vs. 13.1 for Packers/49ers (Battle of underachieving NFC 90s powers in decline)
12/6- 6.0 to 14.3 for Vikings/Buccaneers
12/13- 6.1 to 13.3 for Broncos/Jaguars (McMahon-Helmsley era begins
12/20- 5.8 to 15.1 for Packers/Vikings
12/27- 5.8 to 14.4 for Jets/Dolphins (Dan Marino's final home game)
1/3/2000- 6.5 to 10 for 49ers/Falcons (Battle of 4-11 underachieving teams who fell off after big 1998 seasons)

2000
9/4- 4.2 to 15.3 for Broncos/Rams (Wild 41-36 shootout)
9/11- 5.8 to 12.2 for Patriots/Jets
9/18- 5.8 to 13.5 for Cowboys/Redskins
9/25- 5.4 to 10.3 for Jaguars/Colts
10/2- 5.4 to 11.4 for Seahawks/Chiefs
10/9- 5.4 to 14.9 for Buccaneers/Vikings
10/16- 4.8 to 10.6 for Jaguars/Titans (AFC Championship rematch)
10/23- 5.5 to 12.1 for Dolphins/Jets (Monday Night Miracle)
10/30- 5.0 to 13.8 for Titans/Redskins (6-1 vs. 6-2)
11/6- 5.1 to 14.6 for Vikings/Packers (HE DID WHAT?!)
11/13- 5.0 to 12.4 for Raiders/Broncos (Last MNF game at old Mile High Stadium)
11/20- 5.0 to 13.9 for Redskins/Rams (6-4 vs. 8-2)
11/27- 5.0 to 12.5 for Packers/Panthers
12/4- 5.0 to 9.9 for Chiefs/Patriots
12/11- 5.8 to 11.3 for Bills/Colts (Wild Card elimination game)
12/18- 4.8 to 15.2 for Rams/Buccaneers
12/25- 3.8 to 11 for Cowboys/Titans

2001
9/10- 4.6 to 14.5 for Giants/Broncos
9/24- 4.5 to 11.7 for Redskins/Packers
10/1- 4.4 to 11.2 for 49ers/Jets
10/8- 4.5 to 11.1 for Rams/Lions (35-0)
10/15- 4.1 to 9.9 for Redskins/Cowboys (Battle of 0-4 teams)
10/22- 3.9 to 9.9 for Eagles/Giants
10/29- 4.1 to 11.6 for Titans/Steelers
11/5- 4.0 to 11.9 for Broncos/Raiders
11/12- 4.1 to 10.6 for Ravens/Titans
11/19- 4.8 (Ric Flair is the consortium) to 11.8 for Vikings/Giants
11/26- 4.4 to 12.2 for Buccaneers/Rams
12/3- Can't find RAW rating (Packers/Jaguars got an 11.0 rating)
12/10- 4.7 to 10.4 for Colts/Dolphins (41-6)
12/17- 4.0 to 12.9 for Rams/Saints
1/7/2002- 4.9 (Triple H's MSG return) to 12.3 for Vikings/Ravens

2002 (Where the respectable gaps starts to widen)
9/9- 3.4 to 12.8 for Steelers/Patriots (SB banner raised in first game at Gilette Stadium)
9/16- 3.4 to 11.8 for Eagles/Redskins
9/23- 3.6 to 12.5 for Rams/Buccaneers
9/30- 3.6 to 11.5 for Broncos/Ravens (Chris McAlister 107 yard missed field goal TD return)
10/7- 3.8 (RAW Roulette) to 10.6 for Packers/Bears
10/14- 3.8 to 9.6 for 49ers/Seahawks (T.O. Sharpie)
10/21- 3.7 to 10.6 for Colts/Steelers
10/28- 3.4 to 10.9 for Giants/Eagles
11/4- 3.5 to 12.8 for Packers/Dolphins (5-2 vs. 6-1)
11/11- 3.1 to 12.4 for Raiders/Broncos (500th MNF)
11/18- 3.7 to 11.7 for Bears/Rams (2001 studs turned 2002 duds)
11/25- 3.4 to 11.4 for Eagles/49ers
12/2- 3.3 to 12.2 for Jets/Raiders
12/9- 3.3 to 10.7 for Bears/Dolphins (Ricky Williams goes for 216 yards on 31 carries)
12/16- 3.5 to 11.2 for Patriots/Titans
12/23- 3.3 to 11.6 for Steelers/Buccaneers

2003
9/8- 3.6 to 12 for Buccaneers/Eagles
9/15- 3.7 to 12.9 for Cowboys/Giants
9/22- 3.6 to 11.9 for Raiders/Broncos
9/29- 3.4 to 12.1 for Packers/Bears (First game at renovated Soldier Field)
10/6- 3.4 to 10.2 for Colts/Buccaneeers (4th quarter comeback)
10/13- 3.6 to 8.4 for Falcons/Rams
10/20- 3.7 to 11.9 for Chiefs/Raiders
10/27- 3.4 to 10.7 for Dolphins/Chargers (Moved to Arizona due to San Diego fires)
11/3- 3.4 to 11.6 for Patriots/Broncos
11/10- 3.7 to 12.5 for Eagles/Packers
11/17- Can't find RAW rating (Steelers/49ers got an 11.1 rating)
11/24- 3.6 (RAW Roulette) to 10.9 for Giants/Buccaneeers
12/1- 3.7 to 11.0 for Titans/Jets
12/8- 3.8 to 10.9 for Rams/Browns
12/15- 3.5 to 12.6 for Eagles/Dolphins (10-3 vs. 8-5)
12/22- 3.0 to 11.1 for Packers/Raiders (Brett Favre monster game days after his dad died)

2004
9/13- 3.6 RAW (Can't find rating for Packers/Panthers)
9/20- 3.7 to 12.8 for Vikings/Eagles (Moss vs. T.O.)
9/27- 3.5 to 13.0 for Cowboys/Redskins (Parcells vs. Gibbs)
10/4- 3.4 to 11.2 for Chiefs/Ravens
10/11- 3.4 to 10.1 for Titans/Packers
10/18- 3.0 to 7.7 for Buccaneers/Rams (Lowest rated ABC MNF ever, both got killed in ratings by playoff baseball)
10/25- 3.7 to 11.0 for Broncos/Bengals
11/1- 3.6 to 9.7 for Dolphins/Jets
11/8- 3.6 to 11.6 for Vikings/Colts (Culpepper vs. Peyton Manning)
11/15- 3.9 to 11.6 for Eagles/Cowboys (T.O. and Nicolette Sheridan ring a bell?)
11/22- 3.9 to 10.6 for Patriots/Chiefs
11/29- 3.9 to 11.5 for Rams/Packers (Favre's 200th consecutive start)
12/6- 3.9 (Trish/Lita main event) to 10.9 for Cowboys/Seahawks (Seattle blows 11-point lead at the 2-minute warning)
12/13- 3.8 to 13.8 for Chiefs/Titans (Wildly entertaining 49-38 game game between 4-8 teams)
12/20- 2.7 to 11.0 for Patriots/Dolphins (2-11 Miami shocks 12-1 New England)
12/27- 3.5 to 10.5 for Eagles/Rams

2005
9/12- 3.3 to 13.0 for Eagles/Falcons (NFC Championship rematch)
9/19- 3.6 to 10.8 for Redskins/Cowboys (Washington scores 2 late miracle long bomb touchdowns)
9/26- 3.2 (Last show on SPIKE TV) to 8.8 for Chiefs/Broncos
10/3- 4.4 (WWE Homecoming on USA) to 10.3 for Packers/Panthers
10/10- 4.0 to 10.2 for Steelers/Chargers
10/17- 3.7 to 9.7 for Rams/Colts (Indy goes on 45-3 run after falling behind 17-0)
10/24- 3.9 to 9.7 for Jets/Falcons
10/31- 3.4 to 11.0 for Ravens/Steelers
11/7- 3.6 to 14.3 for Colts/Patriots (Peyton finally beats Brady and finally wins at Foxboro)
11/14- 4.5 (Eddie Guerrero tribute) to 12.4 for Cowboys/Eagles (Dallas scores 2 touchdowns in final 3 minutes- McNabb sports hernia on pick 6 ends his season)
11/21- 3.6 to 10.8 for Vikings/Packers
11/28- 3.9 to 14.8 for Steelers/Colts
12/5- 4.1 (Trial of Eric Bischoff) to 9.9 for Seahawks/Eagles (Monday Night Massacre- 42-0)
12/12- 4.1 to 10.0 for Saints/Falcons
12/19- 3.7 (Tribute to the Troops) to 8.2 for Packers/Ravens (48-3)
12/26- 3.7 to 9.2 for Patriots/Jets




The Juice Man said:


> I don't think RAW has ever beaten MNF.
> 
> The highest RAW rating in history was 8.1 back in 1999.
> 
> During the Attitude Era.



Yeah in May when there's no football they got that rating


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Nemesis
> 
> Yeah in May when there's no football they got that rating



?

1999
9/27- 6.8 (Rock, This Is Your Life[*8.4 for the segment*]) to 13.3 for 49ers/Cardinals

I didn't know the 49ers vs the Cardinals didn't count as MNF.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> ?
> 
> 1999
> 9/27- 6.8 (Rock, This Is Your Life[*8.4 for the segment*]) to 13.3 for 49ers/Cardinals
> ...



You should probably only use the emote unless you're making an actual point.

You said the highest rated episode of Raw is an 8.1 which it is for the May 10th show from 1999 which is true it is the highest rated episode, Chyna v Shamrock with Austin,Rock, and Taker on the same team in a 6 man.

This is Your Life was a segment in September during football season, so yea people changed from the game for 25 minutes and it still did double the share of Raw which is basically consistent with them getting beat by the NFL on Mondays. Only when there wasn't football could they maintain that audience throughout.


----------



## EJ (Sep 21, 2016)

Man Attitude era JR has the best commentary.

"How can anyone hate a dog? Look at ol' Lucy."


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Holy shit former wrestler Rico in bad health condition


Always thought Rico was funny. Hope he does okay.


Flow said:


> Man Attitude era JR has the best commentary.
> 
> "How can anyone hate a dog? Look at ol' Lucy."


Leave it t good ol JR to salvage that storyline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Meltzer says Vince is hands on and producing both Smackdown and Raw. 

So take that how you will because I really don't see how you can kind of get the impression Vince is booking the show. Seems like Meltzer is getting worked.  



			
				Zeb Colter/Dutch Mantel said:
			
		

> *Why pairing with Alberto Del Rio didn't work:*
> 
> "WWE failed to take into account that it didn't make a lot of sense. Remember, I hated Alberto Del Rio, and he hated me. So, all of a sudden, I disappeared and came back. But it's not necessarily the first step in wrestling that is the most important, because it's the second step that identifies and clarifies the first one. That's what we didn't do. There was no chemistry, but there was also no logical explanation as to why I would be with Alberto. I said to the guys in the back, 'I'm not getting the story,' but people kept saying, 'Just wait.' I've walked on enough wrestling floors, and I know if a crowd isn't getting a certain vibe. The chemistry wasn't there with me and Alberto.
> 
> "I suggested that I get back with Jack. What I really wanted to say during my return was, 'When I was away, I realized that, instead of building walls, we should be building bridges. Instead of hating on people, I should be loving people.' That was the build-up, but then we'd find out that, while I was away, I was really having a s--- fit about every son of a b---- who f----- me over, and Alberto was one of them. So my plan was to convince Alberto to let Jack join us, and then we'd do the big turn at the end, and that would have helped everybody. They didn't see it that way, and Del Rio wanted to stay a heel. So I worked six weeks with Alberto, then they went their way and I went mine."


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 21, 2016)

By gawd king what is he doing to Katie Vicks corpse


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

Soul talker <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2016)

This was John Cena's first clean singles loss on Smackdown in over 13 years. His last clean loss was against the Beast himself BROCK LESNAR on February 13, 2003. Here's the match:
John Cena has had plenty of losses on Smackdown in the intervening 13 years, but none of them have been clean. His last loss via dirty tactics was losing to Big Show on February 20, 2009 after an Edge distraction. This means John Cena hasn't lost on Smackdown in 7 years.

Other losses include to Chris Benoit (Big Show distraction), Orlando Jordan (Basham Brothers distraction), Rhyno (Brian Kendrick distraction), Renee Dupree (via Count Out after a low blow outside), Eddie Guerrero (Chavo interference), Billy Gunn (Undertaker distraction), Booker T (feet on the ropes), The Undertaker (used Cena's steel chain), and Carlito (also used the steel chain).

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm not interested in the Raw exclusive PPV.  I am interested in their rebound though.  Soultaker.  Any good ideas for Survivor Series (PPV that I consider one of the Big 4)?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 21, 2016)

Probably been posted before. Career mode seems like the most interesting thing this year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm going to focus on the universe mode.  I need to drive that divas division.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm excited that the Royal Rumble will be in Los Angeles next year.  Perfect spot for travelers.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2016)

What did I miss last night on Samckdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Meltzer says Vince is hands on and producing both Smackdown and Raw.
> 
> So take that how you will because I really don't see how you can kind of get the impression Vince is booking the show. Seems like Meltzer is getting worked.



Yeah no, you can tell the difference between Vinnie run, and Not vinnie run 

Unless the whole Vinnie is Dean's pal is true, no way would he have Cena lose cleanly in  a regular show


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What did I miss last night on Samckdown?


You missed the best episode of Smackdown in over a year and a half.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This was John Cena's first clean singles loss on Smackdown in over 13 years. His last clean loss was against the Beast himself BROCK LESNAR on February 13, 2003. Here's the match:
> John Cena has had plenty of losses on Smackdown in the intervening 13 years, but none of them have been clean. His last loss via dirty tactics was losing to Big Show on February 20, 2009 after an Edge distraction. This means John Cena hasn't lost on Smackdown in 7 years.
> 
> Other losses include to Chris Benoit (Big Show distraction), Orlando Jordan (Basham Brothers distraction), Rhyno (Brian Kendrick distraction), Renee Dupree (via Count Out after a low blow outside), Eddie Guerrero (Chavo interference), Billy Gunn (Undertaker distraction), Booker T (feet on the ropes), The Undertaker (used Cena's steel chain), and Carlito (also used the steel chain).



I remember this match.  Wasn't Cena given time off due to injury after this and when he came back he introduced the FU as a shot at Lesner's F5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose hatred continues to grow 


Also Smackdown ratings were down.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean Ambrose hatred continues to grow
> 
> 
> Also Smackdown ratings were down.


Bring the two brands back together before Wrestlemania.  This isn't working out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

> After SmackDown's viewership nearly equaled Raw's last week, Tuesday night's show returned to retaining 85% of the Raw audience like it had usually been doing since the brand split.
> 
> Tuesday's episode of SmackDown was watched by just 2,292,000 viewers. That's the lowest number for SmackDown since moving to a live format on Tuesday nights.
> 
> ...



Tuesday is competitive as fuck too. NCIS did 15.99 mil viewers and the guy who was the second highest paid TV actor and was on NCIS has a new show now and that got over 15.5 mil. That's more than MNF.




Just some context here. TV is hurting in general.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2016)

I guess you are referring to Bull @SoulTaker ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I guess you are referring to Bull @SoulTaker ?



Yep, the Michael Weatherly show. 

And if Vince blocked Mr.Robot from being on the same night as Smackdown then I kind of get it, but think it's dumb as hell. If the USA Network just didn't do it then they're fucking retarded for bumbling the golden globe buzz into not even cracking a million viewers in 9 of the 11 episodes there's numbers for.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

I would like to see Bayley win the title.  That would be a major surprise.  And they have started to lay the groundwork for the Sasha/Bayley feud; so they may as well go for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2016)

Andrade Almas is a glorified jobber lmao wtf

I heard Rico is very sick too hopefully WWE helps him out


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2016)

Ratings should not be a problem for AJ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see Bayley win the title.  That would be a major surprise.  And they have started to lay the groundwork for the Sasha/Bayley feud; so they may as well go for it.



I agree with this wholeheartedly but it looks like Dana Brooke is someone they're determined to build. I really don't understand why she has to be in-ring talent at this stage. Like she really has no business out there and is a danger to herself and the other women.

That said I'd be down for Charlotte to lose but then it gets dicey to the point you actually almost need Paige unless you're going to turn Dana face and pair her with Emma who would also be a face. Though I'm dubious on Emma being on Raw, but she's objectively one of the best looking divas they have so maybe they won't fuck her up too much.

*Survivor Series:* Honestly one of my favorite childhood PPVs is '91. I use to watch that VHS so fucking much along with WMX and Rumble 94. That said I wish Survivor Series was as meaningful as I remembered it. I think Money In The Bank is more of a big 4 PPV or it's the big 5 now with that one in there.

Anyway I think they should use the Survivor Series format for the women. I think you put over the Smackdown divas and probably Nia Jax. Because you can put over the monster heel if you do that but then have the plucky underdog babyface fight from underneath. Regardless of what you think of Becky I think she needs to beat the women from Raw and this is the best way to do it. 

For the men I think you have to use it to introduce someone you have in NXT then let them come up and rock your midcarders/low-mid carders. Like let Samoa Joe get the Undertaker debut and just wreck the Hype Bros or Enzo/Cass along with someone else like a Sami Zayn or Apollo Crews. They need a monster heel who can work on both shows tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

I want Paige to come back and feud with Nia.  So I am suggesting a move to Smackdown.  A good idea imo since the women's roster for Smackdown is extremely thin.

Another thing I want?  Unification bouts.  I love unification bouts.  Have brand champions and give them good title reigns; make them legitimate champions.  And unify the titles at one of the big four events.  In fact, Wrestlemania should be a Raw vs Smackdown event.  If they insist on keeping Smackdown and Raw separate.. I say go for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Tuesday is competitive as fuck too. NCIS did 15.99 mil viewers and the guy who was the second highest paid TV actor and was on NCIS has a new show now and that got over 15.5 mil. That's more than MNF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This shit fucking blowing my mind. I always see ncis and wonder who the hell watches this crap? Then you post that 15 million.

Shit just blows me how regular shows get so many views. Im a big big brothers watcher on CBS. I looked up the ratings yesterday. I just assumed it was about 1 mil because besides my family and a friend, I don't know anybody watching.

Big brother gets about 6 mil regularly an episode.

Shits just wild as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

People are stupid.  No other possible explanation for why some miserable shows get the ratings that they do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Court Bauer of MLW said:
			
		

> “Right now if you watch WWE programming everyone says ‘well, always comes down to Vince and what he wants.’ Here’s the thing, yes he’s still reviewing all the scripts, yes he’s overseeing everything from afar at Titan Towers in Stamford, Connecticut, but he’s not in the trenches, he’s not signing off at the moment to moment stuff at TV,” Bauer said. “He wasn’t in Memphis (for RAW), or at SmackDown, because he’s recovering from a nasty quad tear injury. So Hunter, the rest of creative and Stephanie are assembling the show.
> 
> “Right now, for all intents and purposes, Hunter is in the control seat and calling shots at the [Gorilla Position].”



 

Leltzer getting fucking worked like the fucking unscrupulous part time mark he is 

Though this kind of makes me think that Vince decided Roman wins but HHH and Stephanie decided to do an end around and put heat on Seth. Because yeah Roman won but Seth makes the save, which potentially plays into the double turn angle.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2016)

lol stay where you are Matt:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

Im getting the feeling bray is beating Randy


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol stay where you are Matt:



He'd be great for NXT but they'd never let him be him on the main roster. Not the way he is in TNA.



WhatADrag said:


> This shit fucking blowing my mind. I always see ncis and wonder who the hell watches this crap? Then you post that 15 million.
> 
> Shit just blows me how regular shows get so many views. Im a big big brothers watcher on CBS. I looked up the ratings yesterday. I just assumed it was about 1 mil because besides my family and a friend, I don't know anybody watching.
> 
> ...



This is kind of why I was saying before that if Smackdown gets anywhere close to Raw's ratings then it's really obvious whose winning. Smackdown is keeping around 85% of Raw's ratings while being in a more competitive night and leading the 18-49, but that's dubious because The Flash isn't back yet and I feel as though it'll probably take #1 from WWE. 

That said people who are trying to paint the ratings as anything other than a minor/moderate success are just doom and gloom. It's not really about they're place in the TV landscape as much as it is their value to the USA Network which is going through a programming shift and losing viewers. The success of Smackdown will go a long way in this next TV deal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

New rumor is that Cesaro's WWE deal is up this month or next and that this Sheamus feud was a stall tactic for that negotiation. They're saying that the title opportunity thing at the end of this has been kept purposefully vague because if Cesaro wins he may challenge for a Smackdown title and if Sheamus wins they might bump him to the main event. It'll also be an indication of Cesaro's contract status.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He'd be great for NXT but they'd never let him be him on the main roster. Not the way he is in TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean. While wrestling fans point out the ratings weekly to discuss that the wwe is probably pissed. As long as USA network is good they're good.


What's the ratings of the USA network shows? Is raw or smackdown even top five? I'd assume Mr robot is number one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. While wrestling fans point out the ratings weekly to discuss that the wwe is probably pissed. As long as USA network is good they're good.
> 
> 
> What's the ratings of the USA network shows? Is raw or smackdown even top five? I'd assume Mr robot is number one.



Mr. Robot hasn't cracked a million viewers in 9 of the 11 episodes the numbers were posted for, only first two episodes cracked a million this season. So the USA Network killed that momentum by not letting Smackdown be the lead in. It's why I was pressed that GI Joe was the lead in for the second part of the season finale of a show they already renewed.



So Raw and Smackdown are most likely the highest rated shows on there. Again can't stress how stupid it was to not pair Mr.Robot and Smackdown. My coworker is a 34 year old woman attorney and she doesn't even watch wrestling but watches Mr.Robot and can't figure out why USA Network is so brain dead. I told her it could be Vince but I doubt it, he let Raw be the lead in for La Femme Nikita for years.

So yeah the bar to be seen as valuable is incredibly low. USA network doesn't have to produce WWE's shows, they just have to promote their shows and pay them while WWE pays it's own production costs and the like. So in a lot of ways it's a financially beneficial deal for both sides.

Edit: This is also consequently why the NBCUniversal moved Smackdown to USA Network then made them move to a live format on TV's most competitive night. They don't have anything else they thought they could compete there, so again next time anyone wants to get all doom and gloom just point it out. 

They're likely to cite TNA and Spike if they're somewhat knowledgable,  but the Ultimate Fighter hadn't moved yet and Vince has been with NBCUniversal in some capacity since like the 1980s. Situations have some key business differences.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2016)

Survivor Series needs to have an elimination chamber match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

f


SoulTaker said:


> Mr. Robot hasn't cracked a million viewers in 9 of the 11 episodes the numbers were posted for, only first two episodes cracked a million this season. So the USA Network killed that momentum by not letting Smackdown be the lead in. It's why I was pressed that GI Joe was the lead in for the second part of the season finale of a show they already renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe USA network doesn't really care about Mr. Robot. Honestly networks have this stupid mentality sometimes where they won't get behind a product that you can tell would give them better ratings and success if they actually pushed it. Kinda like E in a sense 


Still how is Mr. Robot? You always talk about that show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe USA network doesn't really care about Mr. Robot. Honestly networks have this stupid mentality sometimes where they won't get behind a product that you can tell would give them better ratings and success if they actually pushed it. Kinda like E in a sense
> 
> 
> Still how is Mr. Robot? You always talk about that show.



I think they do because they pushed it so hard and seemed like they wanted it as a huge part of changing the network to darker AMC-type of programming. I think they just really bungled the shows buzz and didn't parlay it in a meaningful way because they thought they'd have programming for 3 nights and not 2.

Personally I love the show. I was engaged by both seasons and never really felt any of it was a drag. Sam Esmail is a pretty great director, he does different things without seeming like some art house indy director trying to seem sophisticated. It's a really fresh and modern show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> New rumor is that Cesaro's WWE deal is up this month or next and that this Sheamus feud was a stall tactic for that negotiation. They're saying that the title opportunity thing at the end of this has been kept purposefully vague because if Cesaro wins he may challenge for a Smackdown title and if Sheamus wins they might bump him to the main event. It'll also be an indication of Cesaro's contract status.



Cesaro isn't my favorite or nor do I think he has the total package, whom I also said about sami zaynn. But wrestling fans act like if these guys left you can't be allowed to miss them or be happy they won the world title or something. I know they both have amazing value and put on the best matches but they aren't my cup of tea and i feel like they're lacking something.

With that being said I'd be sad if Cesaro left. I hope wwe offers him a legit chance finally but he leaves I can't blame him and it will hurt.




SoulTaker said:


> Mr. Robot hasn't cracked a million viewers in 9 of the 11 episodes the numbers were posted for, only first two episodes cracked a million this season. So the USA Network killed that momentum by not letting Smackdown be the lead in. It's why I was pressed that GI Joe was the lead in for the second part of the season finale of a show they already renewed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's shocking. I was assuming since mr robot is one of the best shows of this decade or to be more specific, the last two years, it would be booming in the ratings having USA network profiting from the show. I also assumed this because of the high praise it gets and all the awards its winning.

But then I realized I never even watch it live. The last month or two it was on. It was in the area of big brother, nxt, CWC. So since I would be watching all those I decided to always watch Mr robot the day after on my phone on random sites.


Having their important shows go on the same day would probably be better seems like they thought they could pull numbers though.

I like how cartoon network handles toonami/anime in general. The only time they have anime is on Saturday. And its on all night. I'm pretty sure they based it off kids being outta school for the weekend and people being off work who love to drink and watch anime. I also love how they order the shows too. I love one piece and naruto to death but they aren't ratings gains. Naruto anime on toonami was stuck on limbo the last two years and now have finally been in consistent cannon. And one piece isn't a show u can really watch once a week but that's been getting better recpetions of how enjoyable it is ATM due to the fact of thriller barks awesome and funny scenes. I love how they have dbz and one punch man to start off the lineup because it brings in the ratings. Some weeks the ratings are up some week the ratings are down but over all the toonami lineup had a constant faithful group support they follows faithfully.

I love getting drunk Saturday nights watching anime and posting on 4chan toonami discussion lol.

My whole point was agreeing with u about them lining up Mr robot with smackdown before I got side tracked lol.

The mindset is I already watched smack down and I like Mr robot so I gotta watch that too instead of making time the next day to watch it alone because something else live might be on


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cesaro isn't my favorite or nor do I think he has the total package, whom I also said about sami zaynn. But wrestling fans act like if these guys left you can't be allowed to miss them or be happy they won the world title or something. I know they both have amazing value and put on the best matches but they aren't my cup of tea and i feel like they're lacking something.
> 
> With that being said I'd be sad if Cesaro left. I hope wwe offers him a legit chance finally but he leaves I can't blame him and it will hurt.



I'm coming around on why people don't see it in Cesaro but I honestly feel like if they let him be himself then he would be fine but they want him to be this character but then don't actually produce/direct content for his character. Like he was the Transporter for like a month and now he just wears a tearaway suit? What the fuck is that?

I vehemently disagree about Sami from the standpoint that guys who can sell like that and are as natural in the babyface role have almost all been world champions. He should have Sting's gimmick as just the most purehearted dude ever. I really think if you watched the NXT stuff from when he was chasing the championship you'd understand that they just don't understand his character and dumbed it down to this guy hates Kevin Owens.

A lot of us wanted Sami and KO separated for this reason. But I've also heard that Sami is basically in the Dean Ambrose limbo spot. 



WhatADrag said:


> My whole point was agreeing with u about them lining up Mr robot with smackdown before I got side tracked lol.
> 
> The mindset is I already watched smack down and I like Mr robot so I gotta watch that too instead of making time the next day to watch it alone because something else live might be on



Dude I vape and do the same exact side-track/tangent thing. I ain't even mad at you those are honestly the most fun kind of TLDR's to read, mad relatable. But this is my mindset too because I really want both shows to succeed. Like from the minute Rami Malek was cutting up valium to only do enough to not get addicted it was just this super modern gritty show with the hacker backdrop. Idk Ghost in the Shell never resonated with me but I felt like this was probably the feeling people who loved that movie/show got from it.

That said I just think they needed to put the best foot forward and they didn't because they thought they'd draw all three nights like you said. At the same time I feel like Smackdown has been great in that 18-49 demo which is what keeps Mr.Robot afloat, it accounts for almost 50% of the viewership. So it's like how the fuck do you not make the switch even during the season either, like they lost 46% of their total audience and 36% of their 18-49. I guess the metrics they grade on are more modern and it's about the award buzz the show gets the network but damn man.

I feel like Mr.Robot has another season before we're getting into worrying about it getting cancelled from year to year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm coming around on why people don't see it in Cesaro but I honestly feel like if they let him be himself then he would be fine but they want him to be this character but then don't actually produce/direct content for his character. Like he was the Transporter for like a month and now he just wears a tearaway suit? What the fuck is that?
> 
> I vehemently disagree about Sami from the standpoint that guys who can sell like that and are as natural in the babyface role have almost all been world champions. He should have Sting's gimmick as just the most purehearted dude ever. I really think if you watched the NXT stuff from when he was chasing the championship you'd understand that they just don't understand his character and dumbed it down to this guy hates Kevin Owens.
> 
> ...



The treatment of cesaro and sami is a main reason why I'm preferring smack down over raw. Sami time on the main roster is really just a combination of limbo until they want him to put on a great match with KO again. And Cesaro entire wwe career has always left me "ok what's the purpose of this" or "where is this leading too." Which it usually leads to nothing. 

And you're right maybe my disinterest for these two guys have to due with the fact I don't understand their character. When other guys get pissed at me for not understanding their obsession with these two then yell at me with the "well if you followed them since 2004 in roh you'd understand" or the likes of those lines. However the fact is I didn't. I understand how it feels tho. I been an AJ guy since day 1 of his TNA days so I knew what he brought to the table and the people who didn't found out within less than a year because wwe capitalized on him right away.


The thing is the way I feel about sami and Cesaro is how I feel about half of raw which is why its recently led to a not so good taste in my mouth. Bruan and nia has been squashing people the last two months and now they add bo. Knowing damn well bo nor bruan will win the universal title or even the us title. Seems like they'll be added to the list of limbo. While smack down has been delievery so far.

And I yeah I love those relatable tldr posts too. I just love toonami nights man. Its like in this big world just doing something so little like spending my 20s Saturday night watching toonami is something that means the world to mem weird.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 22, 2016)

Cesaro is great, but they just keep putting stupid gimmicks on him and don't let him shine. The guy is a phenomenal athlete and deserves better. 

Never really cared for Sami, the guy screams mid-card baby face for life to me, though he puts on great matches. To me his storyline with Owens was the only thing that stood out to him, with that over he doesn't have much of a place. The draft was supposed to be fore guys like him but he stayed on the brand that doesn't need midcarders.

Personally I would trade Orton for Sami and Shamus, SmackDown doesn't have midcarders and Raw could use another top level guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Cesaro is great, but they just keep putting stupid gimmicks on him and don't let him shine. The guy is a phenomenal athlete and deserves better.
> 
> Never really cared for Sami, the guy screams mid-card baby face for life to me, though he puts on great matches. To me his storyline with Owens was the only thing that stood out to him, with that over he doesn't have much of a place. The draft was supposed to be fore guys like him but he stayed on the brand that doesn't need midcarders.
> 
> Personally I would trade Orton for Sami and Shamus, SmackDown doesn't have midcarders and Raw could use another top level guy.


I like that trading idea they shouldn't do it a lot tho nor do I think Orton should be traded.

I feel like they should do a thing where they call up a guy like Joe and maybe Austin arries to smack down but right before they debut raw offers guys like Cesaro sami n sheamus

Would benefit both. Raw gets the new hot talent smackdown gets the misued


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 22, 2016)

I think trading is fine as long as the trade makes since. I'm not even mad over the HHH being traded over 3 guys, as he was a top guy.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

CODY RHODES IS GOING TO TNA!


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

Decay, Decay, Decay


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

Such a great concept for this feud in TNA


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

I think I just saw Rihanna at Impact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2016)

Hmm, just found out about 5 minutes ago that I have the Pop Channel so I'm watching what's left for TNA Impact.  

Just caught the last of Marie's warm up match against a mystery woman and now looking at the main event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2016)

So EC3 is a face, damn been out of the loop with the company for some while. 

Also Lashley is a heel in this one as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2016)

Its like if its not Matt hardy I can't watch TNA.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2016)

Wait, TNA is only an hour long now? No wonder when I tuned in it was just a recap of old matches.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 23, 2016)

A company who'se barely hanging by the ropes. Shame there's so much talent there that deserves better.

That said, the Decay/Delete arc is great fun and I'm glad the Hardy's have found their mojo again.

Their management is laughable though and I have no doubt it's way past the point of fixing.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 23, 2016)

Workhorse Deano with the most matches of 2016



I swear he should bring this up in his next promo but he hates the internet so he wouldnt know


----------



## Sauce (Sep 23, 2016)

If TNA is only an hour legit make the last 30 mintues just the Broken Matt storyline.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 23, 2016)

Also saw Kurt Angle on a recent ROW episode. Not sure if it means return or anything, but ROW is owned by Booker, so maybe....something...I dunno. Oh, and for those interested Super Best Friends Cast did a podcast with Austin Creed. (Computer's being a bit of a hassle so i cant link it right now) If anyone's unfamiliar with them, check out Rustlemania on Youtube. It's great.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2016)

Cody joined TNA lol.

Update on TNA sale: 

WWE reportedly only a serious buyer if shits hit the wall for the organization. Technically, they are a shitload of money in debt. Not sure how Corgan thinks he's going to turn around this situation. 

Definitely true that WWE would probably gut and get rid of most of it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Workhorse Deano with the most matches of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> I swear he should bring this up in his next promo but he hates the internet so he wouldnt know




And he's never been injured during his wwe run because he doesn't do that flipping and diving shit 247.

Props to him


----------



## Sauce (Sep 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Cody joined TNA lol.
> 
> Update on TNA sale:
> 
> ...



So this is how Cody Rhodes career ends. Not with a bang but with a whimper.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Cody is free-lancing because he's working ROH as well, he's booked for Final Battle on 12/2. Most of the guys on his list are accessible through ROH so I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't do some tours there to get some Japan dates so he can work Shibata.

I think Cody would be best served doing a short stint in ROH, his indy showings have gotten lukewarm reviews for the most part. Seems like he needs to work the style a bit more.

TNA and ROH don't share talent and are direct competition.

Edit: Angle is on the Dan Lebatard show on ESPNU right now. Dude just said he was taking 65 vicodin a day...he's talking about the addiction and it's wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Cody joined TNA lol.
> 
> Update on TNA sale:
> 
> ...



Hmm, again the only reason WWE should buy TNA is for the library of it's talent that are currently working for them in NXT for the main roster.  In all honesty, I'm amazed that TNA has lasted this long with some of it's most recognizable talent have gone on to other federations.  Speaking of which, anyone know how Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling is doing?  If I recall that last thing I heard of the company was that Jarrett was using it to promote that gold trading scheme in Global Force Gold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2016)

Chris bosh on his Daniel Bryan mode right now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, AJ Lee with a book coming out next year.


That is the kind of cover that would make me embarrassed to read the book in public.  Nevertheless I think this book could be interesting and maybe even reveal some answers to some questions I have had for a long time.  I plan on picking it up.

It comes out like two days after Wrestlemania.  Pretty smart move.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 23, 2016)

Lana's a weeb!?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a question about Asuka.  I'm wondering why she isn't in better shape.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 23, 2016)

Cus Japanese female wrestlers and Americans share very little resemblance. Japanese ones tend to be shorter and stockier, not (fat or anything) but enough so that they can work ''Strong Style'' and such more. Whilst American's are more (with exceptions) looks first, then ability (which ofcourse doesnt mean they are bad, but we DO also have ones like Eva Marie....and many of the TNA ''Knockouts'' who at times are bordering on looking like straight up porn stars in wrestling gear.).

Basically, she has an ideal build for what she does.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

I heard a lot of things about her.  But when I watched her for the first time, I would be lying if I said that I wasn't disappointed by her physique.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 23, 2016)

lana-chan sugoi


----------



## Lavender (Sep 23, 2016)

Could also be said that she is infact not in a bad shape at all. She's just not ''WWE Diva''ish. Which honestly makes me all the more glad she's champion, and it's more focus on her actual matches. (Glad as a whole matches are becoming the focus again and girls are getting proper gimmicks people can get behind, female wrestling for so long was absolute schlock.)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

Female wrestling becoming good is not something that suddenly occured in the last year or two.  It has been good for several years now thanks to the NXT.

I agree that being able to put on good matches is the most important thing.  But Asuka's overall development and her ability to ever move beyond NXT will be stunted by her physique, mark my words.  I already think it will be challenging because of the fact that she is a Japanese wrestler, and mic skills are at least somewhat important.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 23, 2016)

Fair point and whilst currently doing great in NXT, I do worry how she'd do on either main brand, and I believe it could also hinder Shinsuke a little (that said, the man oozes charisma and knows to play up theatrics, and is pretty much already perfect on everything else needed for him, so if he trained on his pronounciation a bit and he got proper storylines, everything is gold and there are no worries.) 

Cus that the man is miles above many of the people on the main brands technique-wise and that's a damn fact. Once he's worked through proper promo making and all that, I have no doubt the man will be pushed to the upper card similarly quickly like AJ was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2016)

Jericho donated 3,000 to Rico


----------



## Sauce (Sep 23, 2016)

I enjoy Asuka's little gut. Not everything has to be abs, abs.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I enjoy Asuka's little gut. Not everything has to be abs, abs.


I'd nut on that gut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have a question about Asuka.  I'm wondering why she isn't in better shape.


 
HEY DON'T YOU BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT ASUKA-SAMA YOU ......YOU ....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Workhorse Deano with the most matches of 2016
> 
> 
> 
> I swear he should bring this up in his next promo but he hates the internet so he wouldnt know



Site doesn't work


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2016)

Hmm, does Hamada still wrestle.  I'm watching some of her matches when she was in TNA and remember when they released her.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow.  Dolph Ziggler is leaving when his contract expires.

I don't understand how the WWE ever loses anyone tbh.  If a wrestler really cares about being seen, then they would never leave.  It really is that simple to me.  The WWE is also capable of paying much better wages than their competition.  So I really cannot understand it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2016)

Dolph failed on becoming the second HBK


----------



## God Movement (Sep 24, 2016)

Seth Rollins is more HBK-esque. Minus the recklessness and he isn't actively TRYING to be HBK so it comes across as more natural. It helps that he has a similar build and is a top talent which validates this comparison even more.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2016)

Cesaro losing match 7 would be fucking shocking.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 24, 2016)

Dolph is leaving? Shit.

I've been so behind on WWE this week, am I the only person that thinks Dean beating Cena should have been saved for a ppv after no mercy?


----------



## Larcher (Sep 24, 2016)

Also I bet match 7 is a tie, so Cesaro and Sheamus are teamed up for a tag title shot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Where the hell is the source?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2016)

David Otunga

Here's one article.

I guess the last push was their attempt to save him. But it also shows why they never put him at the top to begin with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2016)

Dean winning against Cena is nothing. How can you take that win seriously when the match finished with a roll up?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> David Otunga
> 
> Here's one article.
> 
> I guess the last push was their attempt to save him. But it also shows why they never put him at the top to begin with.


That site is fucking trash


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Hearing wwe thinks dana could be w major baby face and Sasha and bayley are just pawns right now lmfao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing wwe thinks dana could be w major baby face and Sasha and bayley are just pawns right now lmfao


That can't be true.

No one cares about Dana.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That can't be true.
> 
> No one cares about Dana.



Dave is reporting it.

Hopefully he's wrong.

Sounds like something wwe would think though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Soul taker is cesaro seriously leaving?
I see sheamus is favored to win, at the moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2016)

Dat Steph doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Dean winning against Cena is nothing. How can you take that win seriously when the match finished with a roll up?



How can we take you serious when all you do is troll?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How can we take you serious when all you do is troll?




Burn


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dat Steph doe


She slowly turnin into Trip's wet dream. 


WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker is cesaro seriously leaving?
> I see sheamus is favored to win, at the moment.


Man he better not leave. I'll be pissed if Sheamus wins this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

Hillary/trump predicted to get 100 mil views Monday.

Monday night football predicted to get 10 mil.


Rip Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2016)

enuhito

David Otunga

Three separate sources about Cesaro. What the fuck is Vince doing man.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2016)

Vince dropped the ball on Cesaro. What a fool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd be shitty depressed if he leaves


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> David Otunga
> 
> Here's one article.
> 
> I guess the last push was their attempt to save him. But it also shows why they never put him at the top to begin with.





Raiden said:


> enuhito
> 
> David Otunga
> 
> Three separate sources about Cesaro. What the fuck is Vince doing man.



>Rumors




WhatADrag said:


> Dave is reporting it.
> 
> Hopefully he's wrong.
> 
> Sounds like something wwe would think though.



Dave speculates a lot, to be fair.
Plus, even if he's right, it's probably one of those flavor-of-the-day type things. I've got no doubt in my mind that they'll probably get bored with her after one push. Heck, this current thing they're doing doesn't even seem like their giving it their best effort. Charlotte is doing a great job at being a bitch, but Dana's not really doing much to garner sympathy from anyone.



Rukia said:


> I have a question about Asuka.  I'm wondering why she isn't in better shape.



Not liking Asuka's poochy belly





Sauce said:


> I enjoy Asuka's little gut. Not everything has to be abs, abs.





Dean Ambrose said:


> HEY DON'T YOU BE TALKING SHIT ABOUT ASUKA-SAMA YOU ......YOU ....



^^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2016)

Cesaro, Ziggy, and Paige all on their way out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How can we take you serious when all you do is troll?



What's wrong with my post?? Cena cant let himself be beaten by ordinary means like taking a pin after his opponent's finisher? Why does it have to be with a roll up? Why does a part timer need  to look strong even after losing?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice. I like how he just charges in with a chair. How did the match end?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Wouldn't mind seeing the end of Cesaro. Dude is Lance Storm level to me


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2016)

Starting to wonder if WWE should launch another product to make space for guys that can't shine with the WWE model for RAW or Smackdown. Not quite developmental NXT but not quite RAW/Smackdown.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince dropped the ball on Cesaro. What a fool.




Why are people surprised?


Vince himself said on Austin's podcast that he has no idea how to book Cesaro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

In regards to Ziggler if he left it would make way more sense then him staying last time but I doubt his deal would be so short, has it even been a year since he resigned?



WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker is cesaro seriously leaving?
> I see sheamus is favored to win, at the moment.



I heard about him leaving about at the beginning of the week which is why I made the off-hand comment about the rumor being that this program was to make Sheamus strong for a potential run up the card.



The Juice Man said:


> Why are people surprised?
> 
> 
> Vince himself said on Austin's podcast that he has no idea how to book Cesaro.



I get why you say this but you act like Cesaro was getting booked extremely well as Claudio or like Vince has never booked anyone better than their former promoter. I mean there's an entire stable of cruiserweight guys who have way more heat on them in that division then they have ever had at any other point of their careers. But that's probably all HHH


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are people surprised?
> 
> 
> Vince himself said on Austin's podcast that he has no idea how to book Cesaro.



Vince isn't always right, in fact, he can quite regularly be wrong. But I agree with him on this. Cesaro is just missing something, he is Lance Storm-esque. I don't think he'll ever make it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Starting to wonder if WWE should launch another product to make space for guys that can't shine with the WWE model for RAW or Smackdown. Not quite developmental NXT but not quite RAW/Smackdown.


No.  They have too many events as it is.  I'm definitely not in favor of that suggestion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> In regards to Ziggler if he left it would make way more sense then him staying last time but I doubt his deal would be so short, has it even been a year since he resigned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's weird I remember recently ziggler resigning when everyone said he would retire from wrestling and become a full time comedian. Like we said we wouldn't be surprised but as you said ziggler recently just resigned. And like I said I hate that fucking site they just make up rumor articles more times than none.

As for cesaro, sheamus needs some way to make it back. He was irrelevant as wwe champ recently. He doesnt have that feel we used to have about him in his first half of his career.

We went from oh man sheamus vs so in so will be good to ugh sheamus.

But I hope its not at the expense of Cesaro. God movement said he's in the relm of lance storm, I don't know about all of that. Cesaro in human strength is a rare thing which I doubt lance had any shape or form. But we can't deny he's missing something.. Maybe it was a legit chance

And who knows what's doing what. One week we get reports Vince still runs and approves everything then the next week we hear hhh telling Vince what's right and wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Bears
Cardinals/cubs
Wwe ppv on all at once.

Feel like bears and wwe gonna be trash


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

If you can't shine on the Smackdown, Raw, or NXT model then you need to leave. Not saying its the wrestlers fault but you should be able to make some sort of impact.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I mean that's what the CWC model is. 

I feel like there's different reasons people would be against it but the fact is that WWE has created a system to feed their main roster and honestly as we keep moving further and further the indys have become a farm system for WWE, NJPW, and AAA/CMLL if you're latin. 

WWE has the two main shows then there's NXT which is developmental/acclimation depending on the politically correct term that fits your fancy. And I get that people say the indy guys are there so it's not developmental but considering the fact they don't just yank them from NXT to put them on the main roster it's basically developmental. Like sometimes even old dudes need to find the WWE version of their character away from WWE. NXT is WWE's indy. Flat out.

Then there's the CWC which was it's own brand, had it's own programming, different show, different format. It's even closer to and indy model then WWE. Smarks across the blogosphere swear it's the best tournament of the year, it's the best WWE tournament ever, and it's as good as the best BOLA. But a lot of the guys on the CWC were working EVOLVE which is the last part of the WWE system.

EVOLVE is the part of the system no one talks about but it's where they got Gargano and Ciampa from and why they'll continue to have a relationship with a bunch of these guys because EVOLVE is a real indy fed that's funded in part by WWE. When guys are just about ready Regal will pop up at shows, it's been their pattern. 

It's really about how they deploy talent there's enough spots now with the brand split.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

Cesaro has the tools to be upper deck midcarder at least. But they don't try to capitalize off of his momentum when he gets it. Dude can connect with the crowd despite his lack of mic skills and has all of the other necessary tools. His look is decent, he has feats of strength that far surpass other supposed powerhouses and is great in the ring. Only thing holding him back is Vince being a clueless fuckwad on how to book him.

Which shouldn't even be hard to do. Just have him go out there and dominate with his strength. This underdog booking doesn't do Cesaro any favors.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are people surprised?
> 
> 
> Vince himself said on Austin's podcast that he has no idea how to book Cesaro.



If Cesaro's missing something, then Shame us is missing everything


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bears
> Cardinals/cubs
> Wwe ppv on all at once.
> 
> Feel like bears and wwe gonna be trash



Dallas gonna rekt us and Clash of Champions is tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Clash of Champions has a boring card.  Watch NFL.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dat Steph doe


40 years old and she still has IT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Dat ass doe 

Too bad SAF  is right. HHH trying to turn her into Chyna


----------



## Larcher (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dat ass doe
> 
> Too bad SAF  is right. HHH trying to turn her into Chyna


Trips is tryna turn Steph into a corpse? Necrophilia OP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Trips is tryna turn Steph into a corpse? Necrophilia OP.




His guilt will forever last until he dies


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Clash of Champions has a boring card.  Watch NFL.


I'm just trying to figure out which one will make me less angry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Monday's gonna have the lowest ratings for Raw in a long time


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Monday's gonna have the lowest ratings for Raw in a long time



This is going to be a rough season for wwe

Football
NBA
Gotham
Flash
Presidential election
Love n hip hop will probably randomly beat everyone again 

Gonna be mad roguh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This is going to be a rough season for wwe
> 
> Football
> NBA
> ...




This is where i"m interested to see if Vince really doesn't care about ratings like he told his shareholders


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

This is the time of year where they try different things too. I mean honestly the dark horse bet is that Seth wins and they have him and Sheamus feud because they think that's a bankable feud. Idk the follow up with the Kevin Owens thing kind of reeks of that thing they do when they have no real follow up plan. Raw GM and CM Punk text message storylines come to mind or you have Seth win so HHH and him can prop something.

They wanted a face champion for a portion of the cycle before transitioning a heel most likely for Roman to conquer. In all likelihood we're staring down the barrel of Roman/Brock since they're building Brock as a heel again maybe they think they can use Brock's drug test to get Roman over? This is playing on the moon.

Maybe Cesaro's news has me thinking that KO is getting a transitional title run.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Monday's gonna have the lowest ratings for Raw in a long time


I agree with you.  Tomorrow could be pretty bad.  Hopefully from a storytelling perspective they can get on the right track before Survivor Series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is where i"m interested to see if Vince really doesn't care about ratings like he told his shareholders



Priorities shift. They prioritized the network and getting enough subscriptions to protect themselves if they ever lost TV and now they obviously really care about TV. That's why they gave away Demon Balor on the go home Raw and even had him and Seth touch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I will probably tune in to see what happens with the diva division.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the time of year where they try different things too. I mean honestly the dark horse bet is that Seth wins and they have him and Sheamus feud because they think that's a bankable feud. Idk the follow up with the Kevin Owens thing kind of reeks of that thing they do when they have no real follow up plan. Raw GM and CM Punk text message storylines come to mind or you have Seth win so HHH and him can prop something.
> 
> They wanted a face champion for a portion of the cycle before transitioning a heel most likely for Roman to conquer. In all likelihood we're staring down the barrel of Roman/Brock since they're building Brock as a heel again maybe they think they can use Brock's drug test to get Roman over? This is playing on the moon.
> 
> Maybe Cesaro's news has me thinking that KO is getting a transitional title run.




I see Brock and roman happening and roman winning is why people hate the dude. He really doesn't need it.

Brock losing would be so perfect for Joe or naka.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Joe/Naka would never get the Brock rub. Because neither are shoe ins to be face of the company, so Vince wouldn't invest that in either of them. Seth/Dean/Roman maybe Finn are literally the only ones I can see ever getting the privilege.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Joe/Naka would never get the Brock rub. Because neither are shoe ins to be face of the company, so Vince wouldn't invest that in either of them. Seth/Dean/Roman maybe Finn are literally the only ones I can see ever getting the privilege.



I'd take Finn off from that on account of being older and now probably being tagged as injury prone.

I mean honestly I don't really get how anyone thinks Vince would ever book the Taker rub going to anyone he doesn't feel like he made. Joe and Nakamura are older too, I mean it's like trying to suggest giving it to Owens too it just doesn't make sense.

The problem stems from the fact they want the stars to perfectly align for Roman to get the rub but the biggest problem with every single push of his is that it's like oh wow there isn't enough time for him to go heel and make the crowd turn him, we programmed him as a face for the cycle lets go with it.

These are weird times though now with Dean basically being the top babyface of a brand and Seth now firmly entrenched in babyface territory too. I don't know I think something is up with Roman because if they really don't do it now then it probably won't ever happen.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

If you're going to give Roman the rub then for fucks sake at least make him heel to go with it. Actually, do you know what? They should book that main event for this year's Mania. Everyone will of course be expecting a Reigns win and will be waiting eagerly to boo. But then Vince McMahon runs in and helps Reigns take the beast down. Reigns beats Lesnar to a bloody pulp with a steel chair and you've got the top heel in the company. Then Rollins/Ambrose or whoever can take the role as the top face until you turn Reigns back if he manages to accumulate fan "support". Basically Austin Mania 17 again, but Reigns is actually hated so business won't get any worse by doing so.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Roman doesn't need the fucking rub


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman doesn't need the fucking rub



If you're Vince you're probably only giving it to one of the Shield which is actually progress from give it to Roman at all cost like he was in 2 years ago.

Honestly this Mania cycle ends with Roman or Cena in the main event. I'll take that bet every year until Cena wins 17.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Why are we suppose to care about the best of 7 series, again?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

"If it didn't happen in the WWE, it didn't happen."


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If you're Vince you're probably only giving it to one of the Shield which is actually progress from give it to Roman at all cost like he was in 2 years ago.
> 
> Honestly this Mania cycle ends with Roman or Cena in the main event. I'll take that bet every year until Cena wins 17.




If your Vince your giving it to roman simply because he's been your guy day 1.

But I don't consider that age factor serious anymore as you brought up.

All of the guys you said won't get the rub because of age has been striving so far. And I wouldn't be surprised if fin returns rumble time he wins it all.

But I don't see Finn beating Brock because if Brock basically destroyed guys like dean Seth and Orton already why would someone like Finn get it?

Roman naka or Joe needs it the most and roman needs it the least out of them
 And I feel like it would back fire on roman once again. We already know Romans problem Vince trying to fix it with band aids won't work.

Turn heel or get better on the mic. Only thing that really will work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the time of year where they try different things too. I mean honestly the dark horse bet is that Seth wins and they have him and Sheamus feud because they think that's a bankable feud. Idk the follow up with the Kevin Owens thing kind of reeks of that thing they do when they have no real follow up plan. Raw GM and CM Punk text message storylines come to mind or you have Seth win so HHH and him can prop something.
> 
> They wanted a face champion for a portion of the cycle before transitioning a heel most likely for Roman to conquer. In all likelihood we're staring down the barrel of Roman/Brock since they're building Brock as a heel again maybe they think they can use Brock's drug test to get Roman over? This is playing on the moon.
> 
> Maybe Cesaro's news has me thinking that KO is getting a transitional title run.




You lost me at Seth vs Shame us 

that fucker has failed as champ just as much as Alberto Del shitto


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Alicia getting squashed by Nia? Damn.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Nevermind, actually a good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't get why they are giving these girls time to stay in a rest hold in a squash match. This is stupid. Make it a 5 minute match and have her power move the fuck out of Alicia like Vader or Yokozuna would have.



WhatADrag said:


> If your Vince your giving it to roman simply because he's been your guy day 1.
> 
> But I don't consider that age factor serious anymore as you brought up.
> 
> ...



The age factor is serious for the Brock rub. It's not a title it's a marketing gimmick that you want to use to presumably build the standard flag bearer babyface for at least the next 5 years. Are the dudes you named 5 year investments Vince would really make and hitch the product to. I think Vince is down for new things definitely more than ever, Kevin Owens is the champion of Raw, even if it's a transitional reign and that's the worst case scenario that's still a crazy development for Vince. So yeah I get you you're seeming like the school of thought is that Vince has changed and budged on so much but this is the one thing I think he's immovable about, just like he was about Roman/HHH.



Dean Ambrose said:


> You lost me at Seth vs Shame us
> 
> that fucker has failed as champ just as much as Alberto Del shitto



It's not about what I find to be good booking it's about the way they book these things and they're patterns. To them his name recognition makes Sheamus a go to utility main eventer on the heel side. I'm not even saying he gets a title run I'm saying he gets a program like Ziggler got basically.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not about what I find to be good booking it's about the way they book these things and they're patterns. To them his name recognition makes Sheamus a go to utility main eventer on the heel side. I'm not even saying he gets a title run I'm saying he gets a program like Ziggler got basically.




No dude I get that. I just think that is the route WWE is gonna take and it fucking sucks. Shame us should be midcard for good. I can't handle his blandness. For all his great work in ring, he somehow just bores me to tears when he tries to do psychology or even mic work.

He's a less talented version of Vacant


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't get why they are giving these girls time to stay in a rest hold in a squash match. This is stupid. Make it a 5 minute match and have her power move the fuck out of Alicia like Vader or Yokozuna would have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like Joe could finish his career in wwe and he last til at least 43ish to 45ish becoming part time.

Naka only 36 and could easily be around that long.

Romans the safest option. But still he's been around already for what... ? Five years how do we know he would be around even longer?

I'm pretty sure he's at the point to being financially comfort. Not saying he would leave just saying we really don't know who could really be around that long.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No dude I get that. I just think that is the route WWE is gonna take and it fucking sucks. Shame us should be midcard for good. I can't handle his blandness. For all his great work in ring, he somehow just bores me to tears when he tries to do psychology or even mic work.
> 
> He's a less talented version of Vacant



I kind of wonder if Sheamus went away and came back with some new added frills to a gimmick while giving a really hard hitting match in the debut if he could get some lightning in a bottle. His match style gets people checked back in, even when it's dog shit.



WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Joe could finish his career in wwe and he last til at least 43ish to 45ish becoming part time.
> 
> Naka only 36 and could easily be around that long.
> 
> ...



I feel like that's really optimistic considering the style he works and the way knees degenerate. I think he can do it but he'd be forced into part time sooner then you think.

Nakamura was falling apart every year in the G1, his health isn't steady like that to bet. That's one of the reasons this is stupid for them to waste his bumps in NXT when they could really use an extra face on Smackdown in the near future.

I don't think Vince would invest as much in him if he didn't think he could get some really good drawing years out of 5 year push for Roman. He's got to be realistic about getting someone to pull the company for a decade the way Cena did.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

New Day was a good opening choice for this jimmy ass crowd. It'll hopefully get them engaged for a PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dead thread for PPV night. 

Match-wise, tonight should be a solid show. It's a shame that all the builds are either worn away or nonexistant. Seth and Owens feels like the only one with any heat behind it, since they haven't wrestled at all together since the last PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I kind of wonder if Sheamus went away and came back with some new added frills to a gimmick while giving a really hard hitting match in the debut if he could get some lightning in a bottle. His match style gets people checked back in, even when it's dog shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You agree with me that the only two options are those guys tho right? ATM ...

And roman has it dude just needs that obvious charisma boost and mic skills.

But I'll message u later I'm avoidingy phone watching the cardinals and Chicago bears game at the moment I don't wanna be spoiled


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

New Day's work is getting underrated because of the perceived staleness of the act.



Shirker said:


> Dead thread for PPV night.
> 
> Match-wise, tonight should be a solid show. It's a shame that all the builds are either worn away or nonexistant. Seth and Owens feels like the only one with any heat behind it, since they haven't wrestled at all together since the last PPV.



I think so much of the thread was about Roman getting a cheap win on KO rather than Seth saving Roman that it kind of killed the PPV hype in here at least.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Really good booking in this match so far. Anderson has his working boots on tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm more of a Smackdown loyalist now 

Fuck Raw


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

So can we put a bow on the talk about anyone beating New Day on the way to them getting the Demolition run with the titles? If they get really ambitious with it they should use the freebird rule on the main belt, but this is such an easy way for Vince to say he's progressive.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> New Day's work is getting underrated because of the perceived staleness of the act.



Yeah, it's one of the reasons why I'm still high on them.

Glad they managed to retain tonight. I was certain the belts were gonna go to the Club for the sake of arbitrary change and decent heat (breaking the Demolition run just before they become hit it is the type of deflation that I can totally see them doing).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So can we put a bow on the talk about anyone beating New Day on the way to them getting the Demolition run with the titles? If they get really ambitious with it they should use the freebird rule on the main belt, but this is such an easy way for Vince to say he's progressive.



Maybe Enzo and Cass will go heel and beat them?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it's one of the reasons why I'm still high on them.
> 
> Glad they managed to retain tonight. I was certain the belts were gonna go to the Club for the sake of arbitrary change and decent heat (breaking the Demolition run just before they become hit it is the type of deflation that I can totally see them doing).



I think they swing over to heels in order to put over Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

T.J. Perkin's entrance.




SoulTaker said:


> I think they swing over to heels in order to put over Enzo and Cass.



That'd be pretty cool.



SoulTaker said:


> I think so much of the thread was about Roman getting a cheap win on KO rather than Seth saving Roman that it kind of killed the PPV hype in here at least.



I'm actually surprised either of those got that much heat.
Reigns won in such a dumb non-threatening way, and the way I read the run in was that Seth hated Owens more than he dislikes Reigns.

The pop-up powerbomb kickout was a little silly tho. Made worse by the fact that the commentators didn't bring any big attention to it. It just sorta happened.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2016)

TJ Perkins entrance made me think someone was playing Megaman on fast mode with a slight theme remix


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Crowd's hot for the Cruiserweights.

Nice to know the mishandling of their introduction on Monday hasn't made them worse for wear.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I like how they seem to be behind Perkins considering the entrance.

I find him to be sort bland for a superworker but the guy is a bonafide superworker and seems like he fits in the new WWE-indy style because he's so versatile in every other style.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Kendrick looks like such a grimy fuck. I don't really expect them to put over Ibushi but it's like how about some kind of wink to the fact we saw Kendrick almost break the dude's neck by performing the most dangerous move ever.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

First time seeing the new CWC champion in action. Very impressed.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Perkin's retains. 

Good match, really picked up near the end. Liked the sequence to finish at the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

This match is straight up 1998 cruiserweight status. That neck breaker botch and then that crazy hurracarana to the outside spot.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This match is straight up 1998 cruiserweight status. That neck breaker botch and then that crazy hurracarana to the outside spot.



That hurricanrana was fuckin' silly. 
Loved it. Came at a good time too. It sounded like they were losing the crowd a bit, though it's hard to tell on my end. The livestream I'm watching has potato audio, so the crowd noise either sounds really loud or really quiet relative to the rest of the noise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That hurricanrana was fuckin' silly.
> Loved it. Came at a good time too. It sounded like they were losing the crowd a bit, though it's hard to tell on my end. The livestream I'm watching has potato audio, so the crowd noise either sounds really loud or really quiet relative to the rest of the noise.



Little bit of both.

I think I'd be cool with a 2-3 month Perkins reign but they need to give him some strong wins if it's going to be a 3 month thing. I still think he should have gone over Neville night 1.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Great commercial for 2K17. 

Though, the inclusion of Del Rio and Sheamus gives me mixed feelings. They look great in it, but if you notice, everyone present except for them have fought and been killed by Bork. To my knowledge, neither of those guys have so much as acknowledged Bork. It would've made the visual metaphor a lot more fitting without them.

But lit commercial either way.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Vince hates Cesaro. Cesaro to get officially buried tonight. Cheers.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Vince hates Cesaro. Cesaro to get officially buried tonight. Cheers.


Vince is a fuckboi.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

One of the things that I like about this feud but bothers me at the same time is how it highlights how limb damage is never sold in any other feud really.



Shirker said:


> Great commercial for 2K17.
> 
> Though, the inclusion of Del Rio and Sheamus gives me mixed feelings. They look great in it, but if you notice, everyone present except for them have fought and been killed by Bork. To my knowledge, neither of those guys have so much as acknowledged Bork. It would've made the visual metaphor a lot more fitting without them.
> 
> But lit commercial either way.



House show squashes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Great commercial for 2K17.
> 
> Though, the inclusion of Del Rio and Sheamus gives me mixed feelings. They look great in it, but if you notice, everyone present except for them have fought and been killed by Bork. To my knowledge, neither of those guys have so much as acknowledged Bork. It would've made the visual metaphor a lot more fitting without them.
> 
> But lit commercial either way.



EDDIE GUERRERO REKTED BORK!! 

He's in the DLC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> One of the things that I like about this feud but bothers me at the same time is how it highlights how limb damage is never sold in any other feud really.
> 
> 
> 
> House show squashes.



ST , Bears already gave up a touchdown five minutes in


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Vince hates Cesaro. Cesaro to get officially buried tonight. Cheers.





[S-A-F] said:


> Vince is a fuckboi.



I actually can't see Sheamus winning this, oddly enough.
I been wrong before tho.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

What a slow, lame 6-1-9.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I actually can't see Sheamus winning this, oddly enough.
> I been wrong before tho.



Nah. I get the feeling WWE won't fuck Cesaro like that. Once he gets a shot at a title though, then they'll go back to not appreciating Cesaro .


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Rey Mysterio should sue Cesaro!


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Cesaro is a fucking idiot. What a shitty dive. Could have paralyzed himself


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

"Don't do it, boy. Ya back cahn't taeik it!

-----------------------

Sheamus fucking missed Cesaro and he landed on his gahdamn head.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

He landed on his neck!


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

Cesaro almost died


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay, that one got me. I thought for sure that was the finish.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Cesaro almost died tonight and still going. He legit fighting like this is the last match of his career.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh god no please be a work.

Oh definite work, the mic is right there. I didn't see Cesaro take the bump but the way you guys described it and the way he looked like he lost feeling in his arm.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

He's not injured. Keyfabe.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Holy shit, they got me again! I thought that fucking dive spot was catching up with Cesaro and that Sheamus landed wrong himself!
Sheamus and Cesaro putting in work.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

That ending was absolute garbage. Waste of time.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

Really good match though.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

"Cesaro and Sheamus damn near killed themselves for this championship opportunity.
Fuck that guy they knocked out though. Who cares, lol?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure at this point  Cesaro is with Bray now . RIP


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

It's stupid as fuck when they ignore obviously huge pieces of NXT continuity, like wtf is that "you can't even beat Sasha", shit? They helped sell out the same arena that Brock/Taker did along with Owens/Balor so why are we acting like Sasha/Bayley was never a thing?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

I love my Sami Zayne little jimmy music.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

"I beat you before, Charlotte. I can do it again."
"No you can't, you couldn't even beat Sasha."
""

Why did this upset her? It was completely irrelevant to the fact that she beat her clean. 



SoulTaker said:


> It's stupid as fuck when they ignore obviously huge pieces of NXT continuity, like wtf is that "you can't even beat Sasha", shit? They helped sell out the same arena that Brock/Taker did along with Owens/Balor so why are we acting like Sasha/Bayley was never a thing?



Holy shit I didn't even think of this part. The fuck was that segment?



Sauce said:


> That ending was absolute garbage. Waste of time.



I disagree kind of.
What initiated the finish was a bit SAWFT, but the finish itself put over both guys pretty well. They wanted to kill each other, but the refs wouldn't let them.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's stupid as fuck when* they ignore obviously huge pieces of NXT continuity,* like wtf is that "you can't even beat Sasha", shit? They helped sell out the same arena that Brock/Taker did along with Owens/Balor so why *are we acting like Sasha/Bayley was never a thing?*


Yeah, her comment bothered me too. The writers are dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Raw <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Smackdown is only continuing through this PPV


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "Cesaro and Sheamus damn near killed themselves for this championship opportunity.
> Fuck that guy they knocked out though. Who cares, lol?"





who was that guy


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Smackdown is only continuing through this PPV



The gap isn't that wide. Everything on here has exceeded expectations or been as good as advertised. People were into that tired ass Cesaro/Sheamus matchup. Smackdown is better but let's not get crazy with it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> who was that guy



I couldn't tell.
At first I thought it was a fan, but then the replays revealed that he barely got touched, so now I think it was a staff member doing a shitty bump...? I dunno man, it was weird. And they made no effort to acknowledge it. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Smackdown is only continuing through this PPV



Eeeeiiihhh... I think the _matches_ have been good so far. 

The PPV started with practically negative heat, sure, but so did Backlash. Not willing to rule out NoC, yet. Though shit like "you can't beat Sasha, mop mop mop" isn't doing it any favors.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The gap isn't that wide. Everything on here has exceeded expectations or been as good as advertised. People were into that tired ass Cesaro/Sheamus matchup. Smackdown is better but let's not get crazy with it.



My bad. It's just that I have nothing to do right now. Bears getting rekted early is tearing me apart


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

I dunno i liked the ending to Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The PPV started with practically negative heat, sure, but so did Backlash. Not willing to rule out NoC, yet. Though shit like "you can't beat Sasha, mop mop mop" isn't doing it any favors.



I suppose. I will say NOC >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sunday Night Football by far


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Smackdown is only continuing through this PPV



roman will save this ppv.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I suppose. I will say NOC >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sunday Night Football by far



Da Beeeaarrss...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Da Beeeaarrss...



It hurts that they have two more Prime time games 

So we're not done being laughed at yet


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Why is everyone missing these dives?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm starting to feel like Zayn is a better worker than Rollins


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

No offense Dean but I feel like the Bears are still cursed from that one time there was like 8 fans at one time riding the wind into the storm that was Aaron Rodgers fucking them up in the playoffs. Every other year Keino and WPK pick them to do something and I tune them out, probably the same way Para does most times people talk about Houston's playoff chances. 



Shirker said:


> Why is everyone missing these dives?



Maybe they can't see their marks?

Match is pretty inoffensive. I really wish Jericho didn't try to still stream his high flyer shit and he went for his straight junior moveset.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm starting to feel like Zayn is a better worker than Rollins


Seth simply isn't as good anymore.Thr injury ruined him


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm starting to feel like Zayn is a better worker than Rollins



Really thin margin between them as workers in the aggregate. Sami is such an amazing storyteller with his selling I see the case for them and AJ being in the mix for top 3-5. I think the controversial opinion is really about how you slot Nakamura. There's a case to be made he's not a top 5 worker in the entire company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Jericho gotta keep that heat for the cruiserweights 

No on the real that probably means this feud continues right?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Hot Codebreaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No offense Dean but I feel like the Bears are still cursed from that one time there was like 8 fans at one time riding the wind into the storm that was Aaron Rodgers fucking them up in the playoffs. Every other year Keino and WPK pick them to do something and I tune them out, probably the same way Para does most times people talk about Houston's playoff chances.



That NFC championship game was pretty much the limit to how far Aaron would let the Bears go 

Now we're worse than Cleveland and Jacksonville


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Seth simply isn't as good anymore.Thr injury ruined him



He hasn't had a GREAT match since that injury really.



SoulTaker said:


> Really thin margin between them as workers in the aggregate. Sami is such an amazing storyteller with his selling I see the case for them and AJ being in the mix for top 3-5. I think the controversial opinion is really about how you slot Nakamura. There's a case to be made he's not a top 5 worker in the entire company.



AJ is better than both of them and it's clear for me to be honest.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Adequate match to an adequate feud.

Jericho crying, tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That NFC championship game was pretty much the limit to how far Aaron would let the Bears go
> 
> Now we're worse than Cleveland and Jacksonville



I think the worst was the 4th down throw to win it well besides the year he beat you guys 3 times.

It must really suck too because AP was basically the only guy in your division whose exacted everlasting revenge of any sort since Rodgers' second year. 



God Movement said:


> He hasn't had a GREAT match since that injury really.
> 
> AJ is better than both of them and it's clear for me to be honest.



Oh I think AJ is the best worker on the entire planet and to be honest I'm not sure I think it's really close. I think people would put other up there, even dudes in the E so this is an in the neighborhood call.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Really thin margin between them as workers in the aggregate. Sami is such an amazing storyteller with his selling I see the case for them and *AJ being in the mix* for top 3-5. I think the controversial opinion is really about how you slot Nakamura. There's a case to be made he's not a top 5 worker in the entire company.



"And then you throw AJ in the mix!? The chances of Seth Rollins bein' a top worker drastic go down!

Senior Zayn! The numbers don't lie!"


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> He hasn't had a GREAT match since that injury really.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ is better than both of them and it's clear for me to be honest.


He's not the guy that most couldn't keep up anymore.I remember him totally outclassing Cena and running circles around him.

AJ is by far the best indeed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "And then you throw AJ in the mix!? The chances of Seth Rollins bein' a top worker drastic go down!
> 
> Senior Zayn! The numbers don't lie!"



I think AJ is the best worker in the world and have thought that since before everyone was all over Jay Lethal in the heart of his title run. I'd take him over Okada and Omega too and both of those guys over Lethal as well.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

This storyline was so rife with last minute decisions and mind changes that the video package feels like they spliced 3 different ones together. And it's awkward cuz it suddenly made me realize that... there's no major focus for this match.

Woah man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the worst was the 4th down throw to win it well besides the year he beat you guys 3 times.
> 
> It must really suck too because AP was basically the only guy in your division whose exacted everlasting revenge of any sort since Rodgers' second year.



He even lighted the Bears up to 50 points after Tom Brady did the same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2016)

Got knots in my stomach from looking at Bayley.

uhh ohh


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm really surprised they would really consider giving burn to Dana Brooke when she's had a better physique in the past and obviously is carrying more than usual. I wonder if it's a health thing and she's got a pass to carry weight because she needs it to remain healthy through the bumps.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

Horsewomen quality match awaiting. Can't wait.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

I like all three of these women varying amounts, so I'm gonna try hard to get into this match, but it's really hard to care because I'm not sure if it actually matters who wins. Like, feud-wise. It looks like the paths for Baylee, Sasha, Charlotte and Dana are pretty much set.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I like all three of these women varying amounts, so I'm gonna try hard to get into this match, but it's really hard to care because I'm not sure if it actually matters who wins. Like, feud-wise. It looks like the paths for Baylee, Sasha, Charlotte and Dana are pretty much set.



They're replacing Becky with Dana is all I see


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

God I can't stand listening to Dana screaming.I don't getwhere they see this top baby face project


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey Dean, How your bears doin?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm all for Charlotte using the Terryman offense but she needs to ditch the multiwomen corner knee spot, one chick max.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> Hey Dean, How your bears doin?




Have mercy Legend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Vince Mcmahon probably loving the fact Bears shitting on primetime games


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

That double moonault was cleeeeann.
Though, not going for the double pin seemed like she was actively attempting to make the spot un-cool.
Stealth heel spot?


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

2 boots for a finish? What the fuck?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

The fact they end it on that boot instead of a spot where Charlotte has to spam that secondary finisher of hers is so fucking stupid. Charlotte is a cheating heel you don't need to protect her finishers. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 25, 2016)

I feel like they ran out of time.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

What a shitty ending. I'm furious.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Sauce said:


> 2 boots for a finish? What the fuck?



I... think they're trying to make the boot one of her finishers, since faces generally don't tap and the figure 8 is all she has? Or y'know, all they'll let her use anyway. I don't know what her moveset was in NXT.

----------

Finish was silly, but the sequence leading up to it was pretty smooth. Decent match.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

MOTN coming up.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Reigns only gets cheered when he's being a fuck. 

You think that's one of the reasons they're trying to do the tweener thing instead of an outright heel? Because of the inevitable dissonance problem happening again?


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Have mercy Legend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah that finish was weak


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I... think they're trying to make the boot one of her finishers, since faces generally don't tap and the figure 8 is all she has? Or y'know, all they'll let her use anyway. I don't know what her moveset was in NXT.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Finish was silly, but the sequence leading up to it was pretty smooth. Decent match.



She has a somersault cutter move as a secondary finish.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She has a somersault cutter move as a secondary finish.



Oh right that. Thought it was a signature, not a finish. 
Jeez, then why is she using the boot so much then? This is the 2nd time it's ended a match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow Roman can't even get patriotic cheers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Well played.  

Cowboy fans now beating up a Bears fan in quick comebacks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow Roman can't even get patriotic cheers





but.....but even Jack Swagger got some of those


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

This match should be good.
Machka-Something and Romain Lettuce have surprisingly good chemistry.



Dean Ambrose said:


> but.....but even Jack Swagger got some of those



Not even Weed the People can save Roman now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And he should know, he's tried.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow Roman can't even get patriotic cheers


Not in Samoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This match should be good.
> Machka-Something and Romain Lettuce have surprisingly good chemistry.
> 
> 
> ...



HE SMOKING IT UP , BELEE DAT BABYGURL!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Duel chants for the Romanian Devil.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

Sauce's sig reminds me that blue looks better than red for this design.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I wonder if they'll give Rusev a shock win and then have Roman squash him/beat him twice in decisive fashion.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Sup kiddies.

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Duel chants for the Romanian Devil.



So they're ignoring The Guy?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2016)

So.... any predictions how terrible ratings will be tomorrow night? Presidential debate and all.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

No one gets a reaction from the WWE Universe like BABYGURL does.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> So.... any predictions how terrible ratings will be tomorrow night? Presidential debate and all.


might still come #1 in 18-39 demo.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

ARE THEY FUCKING

DOING THE

JOHN CENA

DUEL CHANT SELL??!!

No respect. 



The Juice Man said:


> Sup kiddies.
> 
> Did I miss anything good?



Cesaro and Sheamus was really good. So good they couldn't decide who won.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Sarun said:


> might still come #1 in 18-39 demo.



I think it's likely to be 3-4. The Debate is primed to sweep everything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> ARE THEY FUCKING
> 
> DOING THE
> 
> ...



This is why I think Rusev has a shot at winning. Roman's superman booking has been going on for a while but is still in it's infancy in a lot of ways. If he loses then gets his wins back well that's a part of the formula we haven't seen as much from him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm not watching that mess of a Debate


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's likely to be 3-4. The Debate is primed to sweep everything.


yeah, you're right. I just went with them getting #1's past few weeks in that demo despite coming 3 or lower overall.


----------



## Sarun (Sep 25, 2016)

is there even more juice to further Rusev-Roman feud. I wonder if they are looking at a HiaC match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

Yay it's not a full massacre anymore


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Lana distracts Roman by doing literally nothing while pointing at him.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

JESUS LANA'S UPPER BODY STRENGTH!
SHE PULLED THE WHOLE REF!

Now I see what Rusev sees in her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Ref looks like a child next to Lana he's so tiny by comparison to her in heels.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

wonderful

roman incapable of having a bad match


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

RIP Rusev's push.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

the united states championship is officially the top title in the wwe. we all know the champion makes the title


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

meh Roman wins


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Roman winning is the right result.  Rusev is trash.  These so-called monster characters are the worst.  He is lucky to have a contract with the WWE to be honest.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Roman Reigns weekly US championship challenge inbound???



SoulTaker said:


> RIP Rusev's push.



At least he still has Lana and her ability to lift an entire man.
Fair trade if you ask me.



Rukia said:


> Roman winning is the right result.  Rusev is trash.  These so-called monster characters are the worst.  He is lucky to have a contract with the WWE to be honest.



I don't even like Rusev and even I can tell this is a poor quality post.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Roman smiling from ear to fucking ear because he knows his repush is coming after he ate those 3-4 pins.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

expect reigns to close more raws. that's what happens when you're THE GUY. austin was closing raws over the federation champion the rock


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2016)

Came back from work to see Reigns beat Ruru. What else did I miss?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

BABYGURL IS US CHAMPION.

AMERICA IS GREAT AGAIN.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

The mic being fucked up like that is pretty inexcusable not sure how you pick up the live mic on the TV feed for so long.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Two-faced bullshit from Mick and Steph.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens show, meh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

rollins getting this disrespect pisses me off.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

KEVIN

FUCKING 

STEEN.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

If the game is how do we book Rollins to be the face of the company then Owens is a good first boss in his character arc especially if Roman is the final boss and HHH is the red herring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't know why, but there's a small part of me that's expecting  to show up tonight....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens is a moderate talent.  I don't understand why he is getting this kind of a push.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I don't know why, but there's a small part of me that's expecting  to show up tonight....


That's actually expected to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If the game is how do we book Rollins to be the face of the company then Owens is a good first boss in his character arc especially if Roman is the final boss and HHH is the red herring.


I would love to see a heel turn from Reigns, long overdue.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I like an occasional main event with no outside interference.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like an occasional main event with no outside interference.  Is that too much to ask?


Better stop watching American wrestling.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens is a moderate talent.  I don't understand why he is getting this kind of a push.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

You only get that at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like an occasional main event with no outside interference.  Is that too much to ask?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens says a bit too much during the match. It's funny in moderation. It's corny when you keep on doing it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

"ask him"

Stolen from Jericho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

"I hope he's ok!"

 KO


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Steen is godly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kevin Owens says a bit too much during the match. It's funny in moderation. It's corny when you keep on doing it


He definitely can't headline ppv's too frequently.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kevin Owens says a bit too much during the match. It's funny in moderation. It's corny when you keep on doing it



Blame Austin, he told him to never stop running his mouth and he hasn't since.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> He definitely can't headline ppv's too frequently.



Well he'll be champ for 3 or 4 months so he will be



SoulTaker said:


> Blame Austin, he told him to never stop running his mouth and he hasn't since.



Then I blame Austin. A lot of people like it though, so I'm probably on my own on that.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Rollins in HBK-lite

If HBK is a 5 in ring skills Rollins is a 4. If HBK is a 4 on the mic Rollins is a 3 (HBK is by no means a god on the mic but he has a lot of verbal charisma). If HBK has 5 in charisma Rollins has 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

teasing a package piledriver


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

That sequence made Cornette cry blood.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

This is one of those WWE main events that's sort of looking like it's just a tad bit too long in certain sections. Really minor quibble because it's quality work but they've really been giving these guys too much time all around the territory.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens headlining Survivor Series would be a disaster for WWE.  I just think that casual fans are totally indifferent about this guy.  I know I feel that way.  Technically, he is pretty good.  But he just doesn't have the right look and his mic skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Steen teasing the Package Piledriver.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is one of those WWE main events that's sort of looking like it's just a tad bit too long in certain sections. Really minor quibble because it's quality work but they've really been giving these guys too much time all around the territory.



That would certainly explain why I've been kinda bored until about a minute and a half ago. I couldn't pinpoint why, but I guess it doesn't matter anymore. Match is picking up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia is Jim Cornette


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Legend said:


> Rukia is Jim Cornette



Would explain the shitty posts.


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

I love steen


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Kevins destroying a table by himself


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens headlining Survivor Series would be a disaster for WWE.  I just think that casual fans are totally indifferent about this guy.  I know I feel that way.  Technically, he is pretty good.  But he just doesn't have the right look and his mic skills leave a lot to be desired.



Owens is one of if not the best mic worker they have they've given him a longer leash and he's basically sold every mic segment of this feud and any potential feud with Reigns. 

The problem is that they hold the Owens characters back from what it should be which is nontraditional family man who does frog splashes and inverted neckbreaker suplexes.



Shirker said:


> That would certainly explain why I've been kinda bored until about a minute and a half ago.



I feel like they're too into the Meltzer mentality where it has to be 30 minutes to be 5 stars. These matches really need to be 17.5-22 minutes long.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I didn't expect Chris Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Not the interruption I was expecting, though in hindsight, I've no clue why I didn't.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Steen's best friend.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

What kind of show are Steph and Mick running here?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

I think the match broke.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

I hate when dudes hit the finish and don't put a good pin on the guy for the false finish. So fucking stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

That was a half-assed powerbomb.


----------



## Legend (Sep 25, 2016)

That ref died


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Rollins actually can't blame Stephanie or HHH for this.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 25, 2016)

Goodnight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

This is some Attitude Era shit right here. Terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Smackdown PPV will be better.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Steen is still champ.

That's all that matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

So is the angle that the fix was in with the referees because that guy was obnoxiously knocked out for a ref bump like to the point where it should be an angle. 

Owens is getting the chicken shit heel run too so it looks like he's going to tread the same exact path as Seth.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

They are really going to drag Seth vs HHH huh ?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Roman should be the #1 contender to be honest.  He just beat Owens in a steel cage match.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 25, 2016)

Kinda expected better from them(probably cause the crowd was drained) but damn that popup reversal was awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So is the angle that the fix was in with the referees because that guy was obnoxiously knocked out for a ref bump like to the point where it should be an angle.
> 
> Owens is getting the chicken shit heel run too so it looks like he's going to tread the same exact path as Seth.


RIP KO


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So is the angle that the fix was in with the referees because that guy was obnoxiously knocked out for a ref bump like to the point where it should be an angle.
> 
> Owens is getting the chicken shit heel run too so it looks like he's going to tread the same exact path as Seth.



I think the first one was supposed to be legit, it's just that it had to accommodate for all those weird spots, so it felt like it was forever. The 2nd one was obviously the ref stalling on purpose, though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Hearing Seth might be injuried


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Bout to watch now tho

Power was out the last three hours


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

That match kinda knocked me out. Went on way too long. So how was the ending? I caught Owens holding the title but that's it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 25, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> They are really going to drag Seth vs HHH huh ?


All the way to Mania 33.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That match kinda knocked me out. Went on way too long. So how was the ending? I caught Owens holding the title but that's it.



Best description below



SoulTaker said:


> This is some Attitude Era shit right here. Terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I feel bad for Alicia Fox.  She is kind of at the bottom of the divas division now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

So which PPV was better?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So which PPV was better?



NoC had the edge until they decided they didn't feel like it anymore. 

Backlash wins out. It felt overall better put together and had more decisive finishes. Show was still pretty good though match-wise, like I predicted.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 25, 2016)

Jericho singing Queen > Smackdown


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Best description below


So tons of run-ins? Well I just rewatched the rest of the match ad saw the silly ref shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

How was the cruiserweight match?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

Ceasaro/Sheamus ended up having MotN in _bold-faced spite_ of everything riding against it. 



Rukia said:


> How was the cruiserweight match?



Damn solid, though they had a bit of a go of it keeping the crowd's attention.
They'd pop huge, get quiet, something would happen to get them excited again, get quiet again, and then something else would happen to get them excited again. Happened about 3 times, before the match ended.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Did Cesaro get a concussion during his match when he dove through the ropes?  Damn!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2016)

2K17 commercial for those that missed it.
Regardless on how the game performs, this right here is epic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

Damn.  Jericho received a lot of applause for his victory.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2016)

I would have collected those glasses Sasha tossed aside; even if it meant being ejected from the arena.

The Women's Title Match was pretty good.  I would have loved for Bayley to somehow walk out with the title.  It will happen eventually though.

I'm surprised that Charlotte is still champion since her reign is so stale.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So which PPV was better?



Clearly Backlash. 

Smackdown has been the better brand despite having a way weaker roster. RAW for 3 hours kills that brand.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Bring on the Bayley push ASAP.  She gets the loudest pop in the division.  And she isn't exactly young; there needs to be a sense of urgency with her career.  I will expect her to win the title at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

Reigns probably gave Vince and Mick Foley deepthroats to get another push. Fuck this shit


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Beating Rusev isn't a push.  Rusev sucks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley will win the title at WM and not sooner


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

Reigns defeated Rusev and Lana. Its a 2 on 1 match. Thats quite a push.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> 2K17 commercial for those that missed it.
> Regardless on how the game performs, this right here is epic.


Won't lie this is a real nice commercial for a stale game series.



Rukia said:


> Bring on the Bayley push ASAP.  She gets the loudest pop in the division.  And she isn't exactly young; there needs to be a sense of urgency with her career.  I will expect her to win the title at Wrestlemania.


I didn't know 27 wasn't young.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

I got drunk and watched it

I give clash of champions 5.5 or 6 outta 10.

Side notes.

I give new day vs the club a 2.75 outta 5. 2.75 was it's ceiling to begin with. The match was pretty entertaining in my opinion. I know some people wanted the club to win but they've been built like shit. I know soul taker and his opinion on luke gallows and what not. But his opinion isn't the common person and people wanted the club to be legit from the gecko. And we with the new day feud their vaule has gone downer and down. The right team won and the crowd was behind it. I feel like the club should win the titles at survivor series. Just start over with the club and make em legit and all will be forgiven.


I give tjp vs Kendrick a 3/5. Matched was mixed with reactions and the crowd being into it and then silence. I just feel like people need to get to know these crusierweights a little more then the matches and the interest will increase. It just takes time.


Cesaro vs sheamus is a 3.75. Man this match reminded me why I once took sheamus legit. Both guys were putting in work. This match would have been so much better if we haven't seen this 1000 times over the last few years and the feud was actually meant more. But the matches showed effort and the match 7 really went in. I would have given it a 4 if someone won. I guess cesaro not losing means he's not leaving and theyre challenging for the tag titles? Also these guys got chemistry.

The women's triple threat is a 3.75. I was interested in this match the most. This match made me realize how far women's wrestling came back to being legit. I find it weird how when these girls talk or act I can't stand to look or listen but when they wrestle its all natural and smooth. What made this from being any higher is of course the random no DQ and Danna broke interferences. Like the booking get her and Charlotte is dumb AF.


I give sami vs Jericho a 3/5. A lot of flops it felt like. But I feel like Jericho getting the victory can't be complained about. Dude is legit on his A1 game right now.

I give roman vs resuv a 2.5. I was starting to get really drunk and sleepy here. Match didn't stand out really. I can say one thing tho. I feel like the us title booking has been legit over the last few years.from cena to resuv to losing to a guy wwe considers the guy. So that means the us title will mean more with roman wearing it. Whoever beats him will benefit from it. Side note.. I hope resuv gets a.chance at the universal title soon.

Seth vs KO was eh outta 5 I been to drunk by then and this was another match booked stupid tonight. Seems like seth was hurt and the ending was horrible lmao.

Positive note KO is still champ.

Someone was complaining about KO being champ and going into survivor series as the main eventer. Don't know how that's bad considering KO is from Canada. And survivor series will be smark village. KO is fine. Clash was a trash ending of raw attitude era shit.

I can't remember who else wrestled tho


----------



## Kuya (Sep 26, 2016)

I guess they continue the Cesaro/Sheamus feud till Hell In A Cell?

They could swerve us and have the 2 form a tag team


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

if only they would allow Fat Owens to use the Package piledriver frequently


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2016)

I TOLD YOU. I WARNED YOU.


----------



## EJ (Sep 26, 2016)

Roman is the rightful US Champion. 

His inring work has gotten so much better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

He was a member of Shield.  Those guys should basically never lose.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2016)

Reigns' US Title reign of terror begins now. TONIGHT


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2016)

Rollins might be injured:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Rollins might be injured:


Miz was right!!!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2016)

I am definitely injured. The whole left side of my body and neck are stiff .


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

I said last night seth might be hurt.

Now being sober I give last night ppv a 5/10.

Best decision was roman winning.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Bayley will win the title at WM and not sooner


She will win way before that when I get my copy of 2K17.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Speaking of bayley.

Surprised older legends haven't benoited themselves yet seeing grown ass men wearing I'm a hugger t shirt.

That's some cringe ass shit


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, it's a fun gimmick.  But I would never wear those shirts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley and Sasha look like they will feud for a while.  And Sasha will probably make a heel turn.

What about the rest of the division?  Nia squashed Alicia.  So what is next for her?  And Charlotte needs another challenger.  Putting the two of them up against each other doesn't seem right.  Both are heels.  And Nia doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2016)

WWE new TV deal in Germany:


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Speaking of bayley.
> 
> Surprised older legends haven't benoited themselves yet seeing grown ass men wearing I'm a hugger t shirt.
> 
> That's some cringe ass shit



Last thing I need to a reason to give even less of a shit about older legends' opinions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Last thing I need to a reason to give even less of a shit about older legends' opinions.



Cringe


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> memes



Last thing I need is to give even less of a shit about the word "cringe".



Raiden said:


> Rollins might be injured:





Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz was right!!!



Seth Rollins confirmed a coward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Last thing I need is to give even less of a shit about the word "cringe".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need hulk hogan to leg drop you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

So how much of the 3 hours of Raw will focus on last night's PPV and how much will be pointless filler?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Drag don't be a 'no fun allowed' guy. Let them enjoy their Hugger shirts.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Need hulk hogan to leg drop you



>Hulkster so much as touching a black guy on purpose.
Woah, man.... 



[S-A-F] said:


> Drag don't be a 'no fun allowed' guy. Let them enjoy their Hugger shirts.



It's literally just a purple shirt with words on it. I've seen it in other places before I knew it was a Bailey thing and thought it was just a regular, ironic T from sharkrobot or something. 

Now the streamers I've seen some fans wearing are a little silly... but fuck it, wrestling's silly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drag don't be a 'no fun allowed' guy. Let them enjoy their Hugger shirts.



Nah if you're wearing that or a new day unicorn. You gotta die

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

The debate tonight the real ppv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Well let them enjoy the shirt of the wrestler that loves to hug.  See no problems with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah if you're wearing that or a new day unicorn. You gotta die


Man mr. no fun allowed here and fuck hogan tbh. I don't need his racist ass judging anyone.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how much of the 3 hours of Raw will focus on last night's PPV and how much will be pointless filler?



I'm slightly optimistic. They've got the Cruiserweights to fill time. Last week's "Let's jam all the tag teams in a match with Jericho and Zayn" thing pretty much showed that they've no need for filler anymore.

Then again... they'll probably add it anyway because that's what they do. Still, at the moment they shouldn't _have_ to like they usually do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man mr. no fun allowed here and fuck hogan tbh. I don't need his racist ass judging anyone.


I like bayley and the new day.

I'm just not going to act like the unicorn and specific t shirts isn't something we should be embarrassed about.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Zayn should move into the jobber division after last night.  He had his chance.  Crowd was totally behind Jericho in that match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like bayley and the new day.
> 
> I'm just not going to act like the unicorn and specific t shirts isn't something we should be embarrassed about.


Its not something I care about. If dudes wanna run around with unicorn headbands then let them. I ain't judging.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man mr. no fun allowed here and fuck hogan tbh. I don't need his racist ass judging anyone.



I quit taking Hogan seriously after this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like bayley and the new day.
> 
> I'm just not going to act like the unicorn and specific t shirts isn't something we should be embarrassed about.



A sentiment I'd take more seriously from someone that didn't say "cringe" without a hint of irony.
The Nickelodeon Gak of internet terminology.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its not something I care about. If dudes wanna run around with unicorn headbands then let them. I ain't judging.



I am.


Shirker said:


> A sentiment I'd take more seriously from someone that didn't say "cringe" without a hint of irony.
> The Nickelodeon Gak of internet terminology.


Cringe


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2016)

if i see any man with a bayley shirt i'm throwing him off a cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cringe



_*Don't make me bully U!* _


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel like the same people who are telling me its okay to rock unicorns and booty os and full decked out bayley gear with no kids in sight are the same ones who been telling me grown men wouldn't wear cena gear unless they're with children or they're little jimmies a long ass time ago.

Don't think I forgot that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm still just really disappointed that she didn't win the title last night.  We would have gotten awesome "you deserve it" chants tonight when she came out with her title belt.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like the same people who are telling me its okay to rock unicorns and booty os and full decked out bayley gear with no kids in sight are the same ones who been telling me grown men wouldn't wear cena gear unless they're with children or they're little jimmies a long ass time ago.
> 
> Don't think I forgot that.



Don't be presumptuous, nerd! 

-------

Shitposts aside, meh. It's a fucking wrestling event. An environment in which people have been known to cosplay, bring elaborate signs, go nuts for walking, talking memes and do the wave/bring beach balls when they're bored.

If you have not become numb to a purple T-Shirt, at what point does anything you think continue to carry weight?

-----------------

WWE releases TJ's new theme


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Don't be presumptuous, nerd!
> 
> -------
> 
> ...


None of that what you mentioned was cringed tho.

Don't make me get god movement to throw you off a cliff.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> None of that what you mentioned was cringed tho.
> 
> Don't make me get god movement to throw you off a cliff.



F*ITE ME WITHOUT RUN-INS, PLEB!*


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

I... feel like this is really important and should've been on the PPV last night, WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Stephanie is on tv too much.  I feel repulsed every time I see her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Stephanie is on tv too much.  I feel repulsed every time I see her.


Tbh.

It feels like I barely see Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Which is a good thing.  He gives his brand room to breathe.  Stephanie stifles everything.  And she doesn't get her comeuppance nearly enough, so it is unsatisfying for viewers like myself.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2016)

I dislike Steph being thrown onscreen whenever there's downtime as well, but to be fair... the people she's been doing promos with have gotten to have the last word more and more these days.

Now I know that doesn't sound like a lot, but when you factor in how her gimmick all last year and the majority of this one has been either emasculating or devaluing literally every single person she's been paired with on the mic (heel or face be damned), it's a pretty good step in the right direction. The promos lately haven't felt like they were built from "PUT STEPHANIE MCMAHON OVER" being written in big bold letters on a sheet of paper. Not entirely anyway.

Babysteps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

Bayley is overrated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

I was led to believe that Sasha was more popular than this.  She received a really tepid response last night.  The crowd wasn't behind her at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was led to believe that Sasha was more popular than this.  She received a really tepid response last night.  The crowd wasn't behind her at all.


Bringing bayley to Raw was a mistake


----------



## Kenju (Sep 26, 2016)

The authority focus is a problem tho. The biggest reaction in the main event was the  'Suck It' taunt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Are you guys excited about Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys excited about Smackdown tomorrow?



no


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Hopefully Emma will run out and beat the hell out of Dana tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Rusev/Reigns rematch tonight?  Lol, it doesn't get more predictable than that.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 26, 2016)

Surprisingly, my favorite match was the Rusev and Roman match. Beautiful finish and told a great story. Long live the Roman Empire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

I want Reigns to beat Brock, Goldberg, and Undertaker in a fatal 4-way at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Kenju said:


> The authority focus is a problem tho. The biggest reaction in the main event was the  'Suck It' taunt



This

Its a problem because every year authoriy is taking control then they lose. Then be gone for two months and come back.

I'm excited for the Seth vs hhh match itself but this slow build with Stephanie looks like it's going to be a control over raw against mick sooner than later which is stupid because Stephanie picked mick and it wasn't even a month before this foolery started to happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Rusev/Reigns rematch tonight?  Lol, it doesn't get more predictable than that.


raw sounds great already.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2016)

Alright fam. just giving the heads up to ignore any news and discussion about ratings this week. got the first of the debates and a mnf game between muh saints and the falcons airing at the same time so we already know they'll be terrible


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

random wrestling fans don't care about political debates.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

Title match this early ?

Rusev is screwed


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

They have to proceed with the heel turn.  My god there is a lot of booing.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2016)

Rusev with the jobber entrance


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2016)

Rusev got a jobber entrance?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2016)

Gotta keep Roman's momentum going and give him a win in the first 20 minutes


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2016)

Big ups for the commentary, mostly Graves, actually trying to put over that they're telling a different story less than 24 hours after wrestling the night before. Even noting the difference in entrances too, it's little things like that which makes Graves a great commentator. Makes everything seem like it matters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Just got back from an errand so am watching the Reigns/Russev match.  Did I miss anything at the start of Raw then?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just got back from an errand so am watching the Reigns/Russev match.  Did I miss anything at the start of Raw then?



Went straight into the match. I think it's been better then their match last night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Really enjoying this back and forth between the two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

So a double count out to continue this feud then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2016)

The match last night was 17 minutes which is crazy considering the fact it felt a third longer. These two can obviously work a a good match together but they really need to figure out how to not have a plodding 18 minute match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

I feel bad for the crowd.  That long to get a count out is pretty disappointing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol, the crowd wanting a beating with a chair.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

Rusev knows how to receive a spear


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Why won't they learn with reigns


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuck suplex city.  Brock is boring.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Fuck suplex city.  Brock is boring.


Cool trailer though


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

-1

Mick coming out is bad for the show.  Automatic deduction from me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Cesaro with even more tape


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

So the Mechanic vs Rocksteady part 8 then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

so nobody wanted to contribute to shitty ratings?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Called it


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy crap...I could have sworn people were joking with the Tag Title opportunity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Welp it's a forced tag team then.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

The club vs cesaro and sheamus could be a great matcprobly wont get it


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2016)

Some kid by me is in 10th grade 7'1" weighs 400 lbs and can squat 1000lbs. If vinces boner wasn't big enough he is also a native American.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Man people were joking about the idea but I didn't think they'd actually do it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Heh, liked that chokeslam.   Harkend back to days of when he was the fake Kane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

dammit I was hoping nobody would watch Raw tonight just to have them suffer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Really good between the two teams.  Like how each team hit their respective team finishers.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

So Seth really got injured


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank god Bayley entrance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

So Bayley vs local jobber then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Why not Emma?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Paige bout to come out


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

This is proof though that the women's division could still use a little more depth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

"Best doctors in the world."


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Too much Stephanie.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

Decided to step out of my room to see the debate.

Fucking comedy gold already.

But the cruiserweights are going to be on...


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

Emma the retard is back???


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

I just realized they changed the ropes to purple.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

These guys are landing on their heads.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Dunno guys this tag team might be fun


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

It might be.  I always like when people aren't getting along but are in a tag match together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Switch back from the debate, so why are Cesaro and Sheamus taking on children.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Switch back from the debate, so why are Cesaro and Sheamus taking on children.


To see if they can make magic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

just a question but at this point , is Seth injury prone? Or is that an unfair assessment?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

People I have never even heard of are in action tonight.  I don't know that tag team.  And I didn't know Bayley's opponent.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2016)

Nia Jax Pleasu?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Throwaway match.  Oh well.  Maybe it will be entertaining?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2016)

to not see the original guys in here tonight kinda shows me how lackluster Raw is 

Holy shit only two trolls and Zen are here


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2016)

Fuvk this crowd with a rusty dildo


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Why?  What's wrong??


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

im here, kinda.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuvk this crowd with a rusty dildo


my friend is there and he said its mostly kids who don't care about the CWC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Sorry been switching to the debate and back.   I have no words on what's they are doing or talking about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Hmm, Jericho still with the shit list.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 26, 2016)

Jericho is God


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> my friend is there and he said its mostly kids who don't care about the CWC.


The cruiserweight division was never that popular during the wcw days either.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just a question but at this point , is Seth injury prone? Or is that an unfair assessment?


Maybe, how did he get injured?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow, KO going in with that injury list from Seth.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

Immediately wondering at what point the Shining Stars get involved in this. Feels like they are going interfere in the impending tag match main event.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The cruiserweight division was never that popular during the wcw days either.


It was popular enough where the crowd wasn't chanting random wrestlers names during the matches.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Sep 26, 2016)

Sit on your lap


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Jericho.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe, how did he get injured?


The clip they showed was during a spot with Owens. He slammed Rollins onto his knee after jumping from the top rope and it injured Rollins' ribs. At least that appears to be what WWE is going with.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

I thought I heard them chant for CM Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to not see the original guys in here tonight kinda shows me how lackluster Raw is
> 
> Holy shit only two trolls and Zen are here


The debates were on silly


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I thought I heard them chant for CM Punk.



They did during tj Perkins match and it was stupid because the match was entertaining

But I guess these guys don't really know the crusierweights like that.

Next week will be better since its LA.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens chucking the scarf away


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

The next Royal Rumble is in LA.  So I'm excited to see what we get from the crowd next week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens and Jericho are a good tag team.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 26, 2016)

Does this mean the Shining Stars feud is dead?

Or should I just expect them to appear and mock Enzo and Cass next week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2016)

Hmm, nice showing from Cass in the final minutes of the match.    Me thinks testing the waters for a potential singles run down the line.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2016)

I was hoping to see a Pop Up Codebreaker but whatever


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2016)

raw was meh. I kept zoning in and out again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

I feel like this was intentionally toned down.  They wanted to save some stuff for a week in which they aren't competing against a presidential debate.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2016)

I took a peek at Raw for the first hour...I think I'll just stick to Smackdown...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Smackdown is way better right now.  This is fucking embarrassing guys.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2016)

The feeling when people skimp on everything they usually watch on Mondays including wrestling in order to watch a ham sandwich and a scarecrow bake under a heatlamp for roughly an hour. 

Not that I can blame them tonight, though. I kinda had no intention to watch Raw tonight because I needed to get to bed, but I got off work early and figured I'd see what they were up to, and other than Reigns and Rusev having a great match (better than last night's show, actually), everything else felt like 2013 again. A bunch of rematches happening for no reason, tons of filler, feuds being dropped/forgotten, uninteresting matches and as if she read my compliment this afternoon and took it as a challenge, Steph is up to her shitty, talent-burying, self-inflating, Vince-McMahon-with-a-vagina-and-triple-the-ego tricks again with that Foley segment.

Yeah, they gave up tonight....



Seto Kaiba said:


> I took a peek at Raw for the first hour...I think I'll just stick to Smackdown...



Honestly? Same. No real ill-will toward the show, I'm just getting kinda bored again, and Football season might have a negative effect on the sense of effort they've been showing since the draft. Not that I can blame them I suppose, but this show eats away at my time; I usually get home at about 10:30 on Mondays, so watching the show on watchwrestlings makes it so I don't get to bed until about 2am. I don't really wanna have to do that if I'm gonna be coming away from the show feeling like I should've spent it sleeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

There were a lot of jobbers on the card tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2016)

Oddly enough, I actually didn't mind they were there. Pretty old school, and it is a decent work around to help build the dudes and dudettes they wanna build without them having to go over some of the other roster. It just sucks that there were so many of them, and I wasn't too fond of the _reasons_ they were needed tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

THAT WAS BAD


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2016)

DIdn't check in last night due to the debate


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Wwe is back in talks of buying tna


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn you, Jeff. Damn, you Dixie. You could've had something great but you either kept putting the belt on yourself and drawing away crowds, or you were just an inept spoiled brat that should've never been in the business. TNA could have and should have been more than this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

I honestly wish wwe would just buy TNA then buy most of the contracts and put them on nxt, minus the hardys and lashley.

Nxt should be a developmental not another cash grab. Naka,Joe, and roode don't need to be down there. 

Call up naka Joe roode aries and a few other people ready. Then bring Jeff, Matt, lashley and any other known guys back at part timers.

Would benefit all brands on wwe.


I watch this reviewer dude name Joe Cronin after every show. Dude shits on raw and gives smack down tons of credit which I can agree with. But dude rates impact higher wwe shows. I'm sorry I watched impact a few times and besides Matt hardy the shit is trash. I feel like since Matt gave him a shout out he's just biased. Dude gives the last few smackdowns 7/10s then give impact 8/10s I'm like I dont know what he's seeing.

Impact is bottom tier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

TNA is going to be dead by the end of the week no matter what tho. If billy buys it he's changing the name and whatnot. If wwe buys it only thing certain is that its library is being bought.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I honestly wish wwe would just buy TNA then buy most of the contracts and put them on nxt, minus the hardys and lashley.
> 
> Nxt should be a developmental not another cash grab. Naka,Joe, and roode don't need to be down there.
> 
> ...



NXT has rarely been effective as a developmental territory, as most of its major stars have always been established names of the indies or back in the day, the territories, save for few exceptions. "Developmental" for a wrestler has been wrestling for various promotions around the world, even to this day. 

Furthermore, if you want NXT to be a 'developmental' you will need those experienced wrestlers to go in matches with your prospects. To show them the ropes, so to speak. To help them build up their basics and psychology, and find their own unique styles if they have one.

Would it benefit them...? WWE has lost a lot of its prestige.

IMPACT at least is better than RAW at that moment. Not as good as Smackdown, IMO. Look, I don't know who is on creative on Raw, but if it is Stephanie I'm not surprised. She is considered to be horrendous at creative, and was faulted for tanking Smackdown the last brand split after ousting Heyman.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Waiting to see those ratings.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE suddenly in the lead to buy TNA.

Apparently they are really really running on fumes.

If they're smart, they'll use some of the guys to launch another show exclusively on the Network. That will give them so much fucking material for programming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

I am begging Vince to buy TNA. Then we can get a TNA invasion angle. This time done correctly


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2016)

Big problem for the organization though is that they have a significant amount of debt. So it's likely that Vince will shut everything down and redistribute the few people he wants on RAW or Smackdown. Because then the own all TNA's debt (yikes).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

Two things poor Cody about to be fired . Second thing, broken matt vs bray confirmed!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Sandow bout to get fired watch lmao


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

LMAO. It would actually be funny (but sad at the same time) if Vince just buys it up and hires everyone except for Sandow and Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE suddenly in the lead to buy TNA.
> 
> Apparently they are really really running on fumes.
> 
> If they're smart, they'll use some of the guys to launch another show exclusively on the Network. That will give them so much fucking material for programming.



Yeah...... honestly how in the blue hell did TNA get in such a way for this to happen. 

Well at least the WWE gets the video library should the sale happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> NXT has rarely been effective as a developmental territory, as most of its major stars have always been established names of the indies or back in the day, the territories, save for few exceptions. "Developmental" for a wrestler has been wrestling for various promotions around the world, even to this day.
> 
> Furthermore, if you want NXT to be a 'developmental' you will need those experienced wrestlers to go in matches with your prospects. To show them the ropes, so to speak. To help them build up their basics and psychology, and find their own unique styles if they have one.
> 
> ...


All the people in TNA has wrestling experience tho. They don't need the vets to show them the ropes. I'm just saying have those TNA people replace naka and those guys instead of wasting valuable time that could be on the main roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Is wrestling inc comment section working for u guys?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

TNA needs to sell by Friday so they can fund bound for glory lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two things poor Cody about to be fired . Second thing, broken matt vs bray confirmed!!



Cody isn't signed to TNA, he's a freelancer. His wife is signed there. 



WhatADrag said:


> All the people in TNA has wrestling experience tho. They don't need the vets to show them the ropes. I'm just saying have those TNA people replace naka and those guys instead of wasting valuable time that could be on the main roster.



35 guys on TNA's active roster.

Have the TNA crop of guys supplement the losses of call ups and only push the very best if they kill it early in NXT? I mean it makes sense in theory but it really comes down to guys like EC3 buying into how different the NXT and draft split model are. Does that guy really think they'll give him opportunities to make money? Aren't guys like EC3 and Moose basically the only surefire main roster guys? 

Like a guy like Drew would and should stay in NXT to build up a main roster run but at the same time a guy like him can just go to NJPW and work ROH up here while doing all those British indies and CMLL once a year. There's money doing that. X Division guys that are left are probably salivating at the thought of competing in the cruiserweight division, maybe Smackdown gets it's own equivalent because of this.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> TNA needs to sell by Friday so they can fund bound for glory lmao



 

you can't make this shit up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cody isn't signed to TNA, he's a freelancer. His wife is signed there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's basically what I meant. Have all those tna guys replace nxt top guys. I don't think a majority of them will make it to the main roster. But let's be honest. Being on nxt would do most of those guys good exposure or something else rather than impact is at the moment. I feel like some of those guys could slide thru the crack and make the smackdown roster or cruiserweight division.

Overall this helps us the consumers out the most. We'd get tna content. And if wrestlers are used we get to know them and if they succeed we get to watch.


Also they could probably do a tna angle in wwe. They literally have most of the top tna guys ever had excluding Daniels and kaz.

Just imagine at a survivor series.

Cena roman dean Seth orton vs styles Joe roode aries Eric young


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE suddenly in the lead to buy TNA.
> 
> Apparently they are really really running on fumes.
> 
> If they're smart, they'll use some of the guys to launch another show exclusively on the Network. That will give them so much fucking material for programming.


Will TNA survive again or is this their final hour?  
In any case Cody and Damien will not be coming back to WWE so soon.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2016)

imagine if no-one buys it by friday and there's no bound for glory

bound for glory coming to a backyard near you


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

God Movement said:


> imagine if no-one buys it by friday and there's no bound for glory
> 
> bound for glory coming to a backyard near you



If wwe buys it theyre probably closing that shit after bound for glory lmao.

Would be cool to see tna throw a one night thing like they used to with ecw


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> TNA needs to sell by Friday so they can fund bound for glory lmao


Wait what really??


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait what really??



Yes which is why people are saying tna will be sold by Friday no matter what


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> TNA needs to sell by Friday so they can fund bound for glory lmao



Yeah I take it Panda Energy has had it with Dixie and pretty much going to let nature take it's course with a dying company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 27, 2016)

I mean TNA is lucky to have survived for this long, but perhaps this time there is no way out for them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Not bad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cody isn't signed to TNA, he's a freelancer. His wife is signed there.



Then his wife gets fired?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not bad



Yeah I thought they'd be below 2 million. Guess people hate Trump and Hillary more than Romang Reigns 

Bring Trump in and have him and Hillary be speared by The Chosen one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman would make America great again .......BELIEEE DAT BABYGURL!!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes which is why people are saying tna will be sold by Friday no matter what


Rofl man I'm gonna miss TNA. It had a rough run.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

thats actually not bad at all


not sure if i should be proud or ashamed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl man I'm gonna miss TNA. It had a rough run.



What suck is that I didn't know I had the Pop channel until now and when I did catch TNA for the first time in a while it was last week, now there is a chance that this week will probably be it's last.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

I only stuck with WWE because they got me interested with Reigns right away.  Bravo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl man I'm gonna miss TNA. It had a rough run.



How bad do you think TNA will get buried if WWE buys it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How bad do you think TNA will get buried if WWE buys it?



As in Vince doing an "It's in my hands" crap or chances are Steph appears at the Impact Zone for force viewers to change teh channel due to her supersaturating her presence in every aspect of the WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman is such a bro.  Propping up the network like this!  I had him and Jericho as co-MVP's last night!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How bad do you think TNA will get buried if WWE buys it?


Probably get shitted on pretty hard like the WCW midcarders did in 01'. I can see only see Brother Matt and maybe Lashley doing good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably get shitted on pretty hard like the WCW midcarders did in 01'. I can see only see Brother Matt and maybe Lashley doing good.



Hmm, this has me thinking if they do get TNA they would also get the Hardys.  And if I recall they had CM Punk tear hard into Jeff after his departure so I would guess the WWE would probably have Jeff cut a promo on Punk.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

If WWE buys TNA, does that mean they could verbalize and acknowledge all that AJ Styles, Joe, Roode etc did there?  Maybe Bring Kurt Angle back as a GM of a Third WWE show.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably get shitted on pretty hard like the WCW midcarders did in 01'. I can see only see Brother Matt and maybe Lashley doing good.


Moose, The Miracle Michael Bennet, James Storm, Decay, Jeff Hardy,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

So starting off the show with Orton and probably Wyatt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Moose, The Miracle Michael Bennet, James Storm, Decay, Jeff Hardy,



Everyone except Jeff is in NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

They really need to come up with a new moniker than "the new face of fear" with Wyatt with all the Ls he had to eat at the PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Seems like it could be a good crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

what bray talking about


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

These people being this into Bray Wyatt in any way is just wow...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

So bringing up a Brothers Grimm tale and then singing "We got the whole world" is the promo for tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> what bray talking about



Well he's breaking a bunch of child endangerment laws but using the biblical gimmick to get it over as some boogy man shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

It seemed like a whole lot of babbling to me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

The Ascension get the Tama Tonga paint and the Usos get Fubu'd


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Still amazing to me that out of that 3 Man Band stable Heath Slater is the one still standing.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

Im definetly invested in heel usos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Heh, that's a submission I've haven't seen in a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

The ASScenion has a W on live tv


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Tag-team champion tapping out. Why the fuck am I not surprised.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Runnnnn randy!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

lol.  The Miz is a pretty good heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

What in the world.... what was the point of that skit with Orton.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Naomi has come so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Again with the focus on Naomi's entrance.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Smackdown desperately needs to improve their women's division.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

ffs.  Give Nikki a win for once.  She has been jobbing like crazy lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Otunga with the shits agaim


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

This fucken match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Every time I hear them tale about the glow this song comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

Crowd is deader than Paul Bearer.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice Cenaesque shoulder tackle by Nikki


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

And Nikki jobs again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Nikki is spilling out.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Nikki is spilling out.


Good


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

These backstage Orton vignettes are so fucking cringy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Sauce said:


> And Nikki jobs again.


This is ridiculous.  What is going on?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

What is this?  The only thing this skit is doing is making the Wyatt family look silly.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

Whether the quality is there or not, I think these are definitely the type of things they should be doing with Bray


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Sauce said:


> These backstage Orton vignettes are so fucking cringy.



Its not even bad


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Maryse looking bomb as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't understand what they are doing with this Carmella push.  I haven't even seen that she can wrestle yet.  She seems like an Eva type to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

This miz package fire


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

That one and only time Miz was WWE champion and headlined Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Lol, Miz going hard for that heat.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

MARYSE WITH DEM HEELS


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz speaking straight facts about Ziggler's decline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy shit, man Miz getting vicious there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz is cutting a great promo.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler crying.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler's last match with the WWE incoming.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

One more match.
*Christian voice*


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler the new Christian.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 27, 2016)

That was such a great segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Damn that was wild


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

That was awesome


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

The Miz is a lock.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz could have a Main title run.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2016)

So is Ziggler headed to japan?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Miz could have a Main title run.


Why not?  Good chicken shit heels always get a turn.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

A couple of punches and she is knocked out?  C'mon now.  That was lazy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

So a Divas match cut short then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Some of these female segments have been really half-assed the last few shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Not surprised, the skit could have only ended this way.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

Wh-what the fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah cocaine during the creative meetings has produced an interesting result for these past Orton/Wyatt skits.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't even.....that Orton/Wyatt skit was bizarre.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2016)

That Pandorum psychedelic shit had the crowd chanting for New Day.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

They don't want none


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)

That 70s show reunion on Raw next episode.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

I want Sasha to win the title on Monday.  But Charlotte has probably held too long to lose at a non-PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2016)

Were DB or Shane on that episode at all?


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

Another phenomenal match between these two. My boy Dean has noticeable been bringing back old and new moves. I havent seen him use that clothesline to the opponent on the ropes since his ladder match with Seth last year


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> That 70s show reunion on Raw next episode.


I'm stoaked feel like the crowd will be dumb by booing and whating them


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler and Miz stole the show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Were DB or Shane on that episode at all?


No.  Raw should take notes.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

Commentary took note that Ambrose had the most matches. Its canon now 

DB threw shade at Foley and Steph constantly on screen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want Sasha to win the title on Monday.  But Charlotte has probably held too long to lose at a non-PPV.


She n lost the title to sasha on raw last month


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

THAT BASTARD CENA DESTROYED DEAN ON TALKING SMACK


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't care how many times Cena wins the title.  He is talking out of his ass if he thinks he should be counted among the best of all time.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 27, 2016)

He should, hes John Cena afterall


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 27, 2016)

So Smackdown won again for the <Insert Number Here> Week in a row?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 27, 2016)

Smackdown was pretty good. Also, the state of RAW, bringing back guest hosts? Really?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2016)

Soultaker, where are you?  You were hating on Miz a few weeks ago.  He did some incredible mic work tonight.  You ready to finally give the guy some credit??


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Smackdown was pretty good. Also, the state of RAW, bringing back guest hosts? Really?


We can make this exception.



Rukia said:


> Soultaker, where are you?  You were hating on Miz a few weeks ago.  He did some incredible mic work tonight.  You ready to finally give the guy some credit??


I dont remember him hating on miz


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't care how many times Cena wins the title.  He is talking out of his ass if he thinks he should be counted among the best of all time.


>Implying he isnt

Whether you look at it from match qaukitynor the amount of money made hes on the list

Any way how fucking great is the miz

That promo was the equivlent of a brock lesnar mauling


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

For anyone that missed the episode:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

No Mercy card looks much better than Champions.  Start your free month of the WWE Network.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

Just got done with Smackdown tonight. Not a lot of wrestling this episode, but the little there was was pretty great. 8 man tag match ended up being match of the night for me, which is a sentence I never thought I'd say in a match featuring Usos, Heath Slater and the fucking Ascension. Woah man.

Miz V Ziggler promo tonight was white hot. I legit almost started tearing up, fuck. Miz is rocking the heel role so damn well, had me hating his guts pretty hard when he was drilling Ziggler. If the rumor about Ziggler's contract ends up being true and next Sunday is gonna be his last match, I'm gonna be furious... but at the same time, this is the best way to send him out and make Miz literally the biggest heel in the whole company. I'm talkin' Raw, Smackdown and NXT. I can't believe I'm this invested in a match that I've seen 3 times in the last 4 weeks. C'mon Dolph! 
-----------------------------------



Rukia said:


> ffs.  Give Nikki a win for once.  She has been jobbing like crazy lately.



Yeah, if it were anyone else but Nikki (and iif it were on Raw and not SD) I'd wonder who she pissed off and say she was getting buried. But nah, this is obviously just to build sympathy for her eventual win at the PPV and to get people rooting for her and hating Carmella. It's what happens when your match finish philosophy isn't predicated entirely on 50/50 booking. Imagine that.



Kenju said:


> Whether the quality is there or not, I think these are definitely the type of things they should be doing with Bray



Yeah, basically. I actually liked those segments (until the end). Felt very AA... in a good way. And really, like you said, this is the type of stuff Bray should be doing all the time, albiet not as theatrical. Mind games, tricks and overall fuckery with the opponent. He doesn't need to encounter them, he just needs to mess with them.

Though the ending to the whole thing kinda made the idea fall on its face. Once again, Bray fucks off when faced with anything resembling an actual threat. I think that thing I said a couple weeks back about Bray's character just being some crazy dude that thinks he's tougher than he is might actually be true. That sucks.



Rukia said:


> Soultaker, where are you?  You were hating on Miz a few weeks ago.  He did some incredible mic work tonight.  You ready to finally give the guy some credit??



Soul doesn't shit on Miz.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Will TNA survive again or is this their final hour?
> In any case Cody and Damien will not be coming back to WWE so soon.



Yeah it looks like this is it for real. Dixie has to make a sale soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THAT BASTARD CENA DESTROYED DEAN ON TALKING SMACK


What did he say?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

@Shirker 

I love the multi quote posts of yours, always cool to get your take on the real time comments. A lot of what you said about Miz is where i'm at and i do agree with you and Kenju about Wyatt but finding square 1 is difficult with him.




Rukia said:


> Soultaker, where are you?  You were hating on Miz a few weeks ago.  He did some incredible mic work tonight.  You ready to finally give the guy some credit??



As multiple people have pointed out I wasn't shitting on him and have been on that bandwagon since Maryse became blonde Zatanna.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2016)

Never mind dick cena > good guy cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What did he say?



Basically that Dean had the most potential out of the guys in the Shield yet Dean was the one who still had things to figure out.

I don't have a problem with Cena shitting on Dean so much as making shit up to further the feud when he's sitting there acknowledging he's John Cena and his words carry weight. Honestly Cena showed what a mercenary to his own personal excellence he is. Nothing wrong with that and he's better than a lot of guys before him in that regard I just wish he wasn't such a fake nice guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Basically that Dean had the most potential out of the guys in the Shield yet Dean was the one who still had things to figure out.
> 
> I don't have a problem with Cena shitting on Dean so much as making shit up to further the feud when he's sitting there acknowledging he's John Cena and his words carry weight. Honestly Cena showed what a mercenary to his own personal excellence he is. Nothing wrong with that and he's better than a lot of guys before him in that regard I just wish he wasn't such a fake nice guy.


Hes not wrong on that. Also Cena seems to be having more fun with the dickish comments .I bet even he gets tired of saying the same old cliched good guy lines.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Will TNA survive again or is this their final hour?
> In any case Cody and Damien will not be coming back to WWE so soon.


Time to mercy kill that mangy bastard of a company


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2016)

I wish The Miz could do all of that shit on Reigns, Cena and Enzo/Cass and bury the fuck out of them for food. That was awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hes not wrong on that. Also Cena seems to be having more fun with the dickish comments .I bet even he gets tired of saying the same old cliched good guy lines.



Not really, I mean he's a face wrestler who was outdrawing the annointed next face of the company when he was in the 7th ring of midcarder hell which is 50/50 booking as the gateway to the mainevent. So really in what ways has Roman thrived that you can make the statement that Dean still needs to figure it out when his on-screen lover is still getting booed as what's ostensibly a patriotic American taking the title back from a foreign invader? Like for all intents and purposes how exactly is Cena right? Because the company has backed the other 2 guys and one can't get over and the other can't stop showing questionable behavior when it comes to women and taking photos of his dick. 

The company backed Ambrose for 1 month that wasn't even an entire cycle of Summerslam booking and that's the one time he was given the actual ball. 

Is this another one of those things where you capitulate to any criticism of your favorite guy because he's not what you want him to be so you have no real appreciation for what he actually is? 

And I find it even more hilarious that Cena needed Brock to get tired of wrestling, needed Orton to be an absolute dipshit to the point the company had to depush him, and wait out Batista who was 32 when Evolution started. I mean as hard as anyone works there's a reason the saying it's better to be lucky than good, so for a dude whose kayfabe acknowledging his clout to then use the clout to try to spread absolute bullshit it completely kills his case. Like if he went and said Roman and Seth are better wrestlers then Dean sure, but to sit there and act like both guys are above Dean when Roman is clearly comparable to Dean is fucking ludicrous.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> IDONT UNDERSTAND WRESTLING IS SCRIPTED


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2016)

Cena was 100% right about Ambrose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


>



I find that to be a really odd tilt to take coming from someone who was pissy about Brock. Seems like a really inarticulate way to sidestep a legitimate gripe brought upon the fact that the dude is legit saying in the promo he's John Cena so his words have weight. 

Again I said shit on his actual wrestling technique but when you bury a guy try to be accurate about it.



God Movement said:


> Cena was 100% right about Ambrose.



And he's 100% wrong about Roman, go figure.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> And he's 100% wrong about Roman, go figure.



He's very wrong. You're right. Roman is the future of the business and Cena should address him as such. But we all know why he isn't, because they will be on a collision course sooner or later in the biggest Mania main event in history.

Reigns vs Cena



It's big business.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

God Movement said:


> He's very wrong. You're right. Roman is the future of the business and Cena should address him as such. But we all know why he isn't, because they will be on a collision course sooner or later in the biggest Mania main event in history.
> 
> Reigns vs Cena
> 
> ...



Yeah because the dude who can't get over as the top face of the company needs one just one more rub from the old Face to finally be popular with all sectors of the fanbase 

Because Cena should address a dude who basically got to keep his entire character from when he was apart of the most over faction in modern wrestling as the future of the business when the dude can't get cheered over the top heel of the last decade 

If we're talking heel Roman you might have a point.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I find that to be a really odd tilt to take coming from someone who was pissy about Brock. Seems like a really inarticulate way to sidestep a legitimate gripe brought upon the fact that the dude is legit saying in the promo he's John Cena so his words have weight.
> 
> Again I said shit on his actual wrestling technique but when you bury a guy try to be accurate about it.
> 
> ...


My pissyness about brock is purly based on how hes booked and wrestled

Not at coments he made un a promo on a giy hes having a feud with.


Your getting worked by cena and should know better


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> My pissyness about brock is purly based on how hes booked and wrestled
> 
> Not at coments he made un a promo on a giy hes having a feud with.
> 
> Your getting worked by cena and should know better



So you have a problem with the way Brock's scripted 

So who is Cena putting over there? I mean do you even realize the irony and hypocrisy in the face promo he's supposed to be cutting? I mean how is that not the point here? 

For the third or fourth time I'll repeat myself it's not the fact he's burying Ambrose it's the fact he's purposefully being detrimental to Ambrose and conflating untrue shit when he's easily got the work rate stuff he could shit on him for. It's like why add a new wrinkle or more ammo to the detraction especially when it's patently untrue that Ambrose is so much behind his Shield teammates that he comes off as a bust. This is different from Rollins basically never winning and being a bust of a first pick for Raw, that would have a grain of truth and be a worthwhile promo. 

So when you say stuff like I should know better it's really that Cena should know better because there's plenty of ways to bury Ambrose, have it be true, and not have it be the piling of patently untrue and unnecessary criticism. This isn't Miz getting down and dirty on a promo to further the story it's Cena being a douche because he's Cena and as much as he says he wants someone to take his spot he wants to decide who that person is on top of probably not really wanting to give up his spot. That's just how athletes are wired though and that's ok but I hate when Cena acts like he's not above the pettiness that's inherent in pretty much any testosterone filled sport.



God Movement said:


> It's quite amazing that Roman for being as "unover" as he is still gets the largest reactions on the roster. Big business. He's only face turn following a successful heel run away.



Actually no, Dean was outdrawing him without belts during a lot of the summer which is why Ambrose started getting more A-shows. And notice how I said over as a babyface, I carefully worded that because the fact remains he's supposed to be the top babyface and he's hated by more of the fanbase then Cena was after 2004. So yeah he's over, a function of his position on the card as much as his individual work,

And again I agree with this aspect and always have, I would venture to say that I was probably the first or second person in here to say he should go heel.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 28, 2016)

See if this was anyone else i'I'd be worried, but Deano can fire back with a promo of his own(if they let him) so he can take it.

This feud is fire though, Cena/Dean @ Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Shirker
> 
> I love the multi quote posts of yours, always cool to get your take on the real time comments. A lot of what you said about Miz is where i'm at and i do agree with you and Kenju about Wyatt but finding square 1 is difficult with him.



Oh cool, that's a relief. I always feel like they're long-winded. I actually end up quoting only half of the stuff I want to because I notice while compiling my posts that they're so damn long. 

I really do wish I could watch the shows live with you guys, especially now that Smackdown is great and Raw, despite being kinda boring currently, is still generally more competently put together than some of the dumpster fire shows of yesteryear. My job keeps me out of the house during evening hours though. Although now that we're hitting seasonal months, there's a good chance I'll be switching positions to daytime hours, so I'll probably be around during November and December at least.



SoulTaker said:


> Basically that Dean had the most potential out of the guys in the Shield yet Dean was the one who still had things to figure out.
> 
> I don't have a problem with Cena shitting on Dean so much as making shit up to further the feud when he's sitting there acknowledging he's John Cena and his words carry weight. Honestly Cena showed what a mercenary to his own personal excellence he is. Nothing wrong with that and he's better than a lot of guys before him in that regard *I just wish he wasn't such a fake nice guy*.



So, I'm glad you brought this up. Last night I said the 8-man tag was the best match of the night, but after sleeping on it, I'm starting to feel like a lot of that has to do with me not being able to focus on the Main Event, because I was too distracted by John's commentary. He felt the most static and wooden I've ever heard him in my life, and all the forced compliments he was giving to Dean and AJ  were working in direct contrast to the many promos he's cut on them in the past couple weeks. It's almost as if he was unprepared to be out there working off the cuff, so he fell back on his old way of speaking, completely forgetting how antagonizing they both have been to him and vice versa.

Poor form, and took me out of the match right up until the finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

What did cena say about roman 

Tjp has heat with the guys because of his homeless story. They say they all have that story so how's he any different


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

I think most of these wrestlers all do a really poor job when on guest commentary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

Kenju said:


> See if this was anyone else i'I'd be worried, but Deano can fire back with a promo of his own(if they let him) so he can take it.
> 
> This feud is fire though, Cena/Dean @ Mania



I wonder how much they'll let him. Tbh I kind of wish Owens was in this spot instead, not that Dean is inadequate but if Owens got to cut loose on Cena it'd just engage me more. It'd be like having Punk/Cena II.

Only if something goes wrong.



Shirker said:


> Oh cool, that's a relief. I always feel like they're long-winded. I actually end up quoting only half of the stuff I want to because I notice while compiling my posts that they're so damn long.
> 
> I really do wish I could watch the shows live with you guys, especially now that Smackdown is great and Raw, despite being kinda boring currently, is still generally more competently put together than some of the dumpster fire shows of yesteryear. My job keeps me out of the house during evening hours though. Although now that we're hitting seasonal months, there's a good chance I'll be switching positions to daytime hours, so I'll probably be around during November and December at least.
> 
> ...



I like your thoughts so I'm probably biased but even when I don't agree with your stuff I still like the way you pose the points of your arguments. It's not like we have to be a hivemind and agree but it's so much better when people have a basis if differing logic that's not build on myopia, troll logic, or just bad stuffs. So definitely keep sharing your input. I don't speak for everyone but I find it hard to believe they don't like the stuff. I sympathize because sometimes I get really into the wrestling talk and it just goes too long.

I tuned out of the 8 man tag but that's a me thing I have to get better at because I miss lots of great matches but WWE has really ruined these types of matches for me to the point I don't even enjoy them in NJPW. But yeah that's the thing Cena comes off more as A-Rod then Derek Jeter in this feud where it's like he does the duplicitous double talking where if you didn't have a problem or have found him inoffensive for the past 2 years that now you can see the things you hate about Cena coming back.



WhatADrag said:


> What did cena say about roman
> 
> Tjp has heat with the guys because of his homeless story. They say they all have that story so how's he any different



This is funny because it's like some fans, some people in here were all but wishing Ambrose had heat because he didn't want to talk about his shit childhood to get over. TJP uses his humbling beginning but has heat 

Like I can imagine these body builder types sitting there and acting like they didn't have an advantage over this versatile ass kid whose a real worker.

I'm pretty sure this is Meltzer getting worked or just not investigating the story. Like dudes in the pack get mad at stupid shit but TJP is using the story because it's business. I mean they even brought this up on commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder how much they'll let him. Tbh I kind of wish Owens was in this spot instead, not that Dean is inadequate but if Owens got to cut loose on Cena it'd just engage me more. It'd be like having Punk/Cena II.
> 
> Only if something goes wrong.
> 
> ...




What did cena say about roman tho?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really, I mean he's a face wrestler who was outdrawing the annointed next face of the company when he was in the 7th ring of midcarder hell which is 50/50 booking as the gateway to the mainevent. So really in what ways has Roman thrived that you can make the statement that Dean still needs to figure it out when his on-screen lover is still getting booed as what's ostensibly a patriotic American taking the title back from a foreign invader? Like for all intents and purposes how exactly is Cena right? Because the company has backed the other 2 guys and one can't get over and the other can't stop showing questionable behavior when it comes to women and taking photos of his dick.
> 
> The company backed Ambrose for 1 month that wasn't even an entire cycle of Summerslam booking and that's the one time he was given the actual ball.
> 
> ...


Yea I guess I kinda wish Dean had KOs talent with his mic skills.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Tjp has heat with the guys because of his homeless story. They say they all have that story so how's he any different



lol, but that's a problem with the writing, not TJ.

I mean I get why it'd probably be annoying to have this new guy trying to build off a story that's a dime a dozen backstage, but it's a carry-over from CWC. The main shows and NXT (Presumably, I don't watch it) focus more on the personalities, characters and actions of the performers. CWC, from what I've heard, focus on touting up athletic ability and the performers backgrounds in order to get all of these "Who's" (and Kendrick) better acclimated to the audience. Those two methods of storytelling are kinda clashing now that the Cruiserweights are on the main show, but that isn't TJ's fault. And they should know that.

Sounds fake. Either that or the guys with the heat are exceedingly stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What did cena say about roman tho?



Roman and Seth have "figured it out" and you need more than good matches to figure it out. It's not really what he said about Roman but how he's using Roman as this barometer on other guys who obviously don't look like Khal Drogo to say he's figured it out when Roman is basically in the whole has good matches and doesn't connect positively boat.



Shirker said:


> lol, but that's a problem with the writing, not TJ.
> 
> I mean I get why it'd probably be annoying to have this new guy trying to build off a story that's a dime a dozen backstage, but it's a carry-over from CWC. The main shows and NXT (Presumably, I don't watch it) focus more on the personalities, characters and actions of the performers. CWC, from what I've heard, focus on touting up athletic ability and the performers backgrounds in order to get all of these "Who's" (and Kendrick) better acclimated to the audience. Those two methods of storytelling are kinda clashing now that the Cruiserweights are on the main show, but that isn't TJ's fault. And they should know that.
> 
> Sounds fake. Either that or the guys with the heat are exceedingly stupid.



I mean it's a wonder they don't get that people hate the fact that the time that goes into developing The Authority. 

Like I was reading that literally this is the same storyline as what we got during Seth's run but the heel we're supposed to boo is getting "you deserve it" chants because the crowd is ready to cheer him but that can't happen because the development of other characters is stunted in favor of about 4 other characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman and Seth have "figured it out" and you need more than good matches to figure it out. It's not really what he said about Roman but how he's using Roman as this barometer on other guys who obviously don't look like Khal Drogo to say he's figured it out when Roman is basically in the whole has good matches and doesn't connect positively boat.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it's a wonder they don't get that people hate the fact that the time that goes into developing The Authority




I personally believe every guy there believes roman has it and we're just trying trying to go against the grain.

KO was praising how amazing roman is on Jericho podcast.

I think they truly don't understand why someone could dislike roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I personally believe every guy there believes roman has it and we're just trying trying to go against the grain.
> 
> KO was praising how amazing roman is on Jericho podcast.
> 
> I think they truly don't understand why someone could dislike roman.



Ok for starters it's not about whether Roman has it or not, that's immaterial to the point which is that he's further along in his development as a babyface wrestler then Dean Ambrose. Not only that, but that Roman is so much better in Dean at being a WWE Superstar that he gets "it" while Dean does not.

Because that's crazy. 

They all respect that he's a hard worker and a family man, no one is getting into the I hate Roman thing but the thing is that every criticism of the guy shouldn't be staunched with the whole, "you're going against the grain", mentality like people who support Roman shouldn't just be seen as "marks". I mean the guy obviously goes to the gym and puts in work even if it doesn't show.

That said let's not do this thing where we let guys hold the company line and are such great mic workers they can sell you on it. People don't like him because he's a bad face, there is little to no reason to like him as a character and because the perception is that they're desperate for people to like him to the point they'll prop him up against more popular dudes to his detriment. I really don't think these wrestlers are so dense they don't get why fans chant you deserve it at KO but will boo Reigns out of the building. 

We respect one guys talent and work and we don't respect the other guy whose perceived to have things handed to him because of his looks. Which is crazy because Roman might kind of be something of an in-ring prodigy but no one will ever give the dude dap because he can't get over his promos and they produce him horribly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok for starters it's not about whether Roman has it or not, that's immaterial to the point which is that he's further along in his development as a babyface wrestler then Dean Ambrose. Not only that, but that Roman is so much better in Dean at being a WWE Superstar that he gets "it" while Dean does not.
> 
> Because that's crazy.
> 
> ...



I know its not about roman having it or not. I'm just saying I feel like everyone around him feels like he has it and don't understand some fans boo him.

I agree with you about the baby face thing and cena being wrong tho.


Two different topics.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 28, 2016)

At least face scans are getting better every year.

Edit: They could've done a better job on Bayley's entrance.

Edit 2: The Bellas finally look good.

Edit 3: Carmella's entrance is good but the voice is so fucking cringy.

Edit 4: Dana Brook's face looks a bit too chubby. What the fuck.

Edit 5: Heel Emma. So good. 

Edit: Naomi's dance entrance not in game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

True.  I played 2K15 last night.  Clearly that game was a notch down from 2K16.  By 2K25, we might start to have something decent.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea I guess I kinda wish Dean had KOs talent with his mic skills.



Freaking disgusting


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2016)

Who are, if any, the new Smackdown Six?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Edit: Naomi's dance entrance not in game.



Why would it be? 
-------------

2K17 is currently at the visual and presentation level it should've been at, like, 4 years ago. They finally made the lighting worth a damn, the texture work actually makes different fabric look like different fabric and the camera's more dynamic, plus nice touches like wrestlers exiting the ring during other wrestlers' entrances. Now if only they could do something about facial expressions. I don't think I've ever seen a single game where they've been good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I know its not about roman having it or not. I'm just saying I feel like everyone around him feels like he has it and don't understand some fans boo him.
> 
> I agree with you about the baby face thing and cena being wrong tho.
> 
> ...



Ahh I just didn't see where you were going. I mean my thing with Roman has and will probably always be that I've never seen a dude get as many chances at the top spot, ostensibly fail, and be rewarded with more opportunities. It's like they'd rather kill the part of the audience booing him then turn him and have a full house cheering him. For a company so concerned with optics it's mind boggling, but I also think a part of this is the wrestlers trying to put Roman over and get their fanbases to ease up

Because the fact remains that the top guy for the WWE creates trickledown for everyone else. So while they may see "it" in him, and I think more guys do than they don't, their is some self preservation in any wrestler who puts him over. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Who are, if any, the new Smackdown Six?



I don't think we have that here, the depth and performances have been so high throughout the card that there's not really an instance where it's so transcendentally above everything else. I mean not in the same way where you had quality proven singles talents tagging and putting on good matches there.

I mean I guess it's the tag-team division in terms of being analogous to Smackdown Six due to how good the tag team programs have been surrounded by 6 guys. I think the women have a case to be a Smackdown Six-type of deal too.

So I guess it kind of comes down to those divisions but damn the upper-mid and main events are strong as hell right now too.


----------



## Sauce (Sep 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Why would it be?
> -------------
> 
> 2K17 is currently at the visual and presentation level it should've been at, like, 4 years ago. They finally made the lighting worth a damn, the texture work actually makes different fabric look like different fabric and the camera's more dynamic, plus nice touches like wrestlers exiting the ring during other wrestlers' entrances. Now if only they could do something about facial expressions. I don't think I've ever seen a single game where they've been good.


I know but I'm still mad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

Sauce said:


> At least face scans are getting better every year.
> 
> Edit: They could've done a better job on Bayley's entrance.
> 
> ...


Heel Emma should have come out and destroyed Bayley on Monday.  Would have set up a really entertained feud.

Paige, if she is still with the company; should be shipped to Smackdown.  Their female talent is way too thin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

I feel like vince is just trying to go out with one more megastar. So he's ignoring all the steps and processes to do so.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like vince is just trying to go out with one more megastar. So he's ignoring all the steps and processes to do so.



I think you're really on point here. The dude really is looking and trying to force a megastar and it's funny because he's never really created anyone from scratch who fits this bill. Every guy that's towed the company got a last coat of paint and some polish from Vince but literally none had characters developed or incubated by him for as long as he's been with Roman.

Hogan was over from Rocky, AWA, and his first WWE run. Dude literally came out to Eye of the Tiger. The Real American stuff didn't start until 2 years into the run.

Vince never believed in Austin until it was undeniable. Austin was in mid card hell after he does Austin 3:16

Rocky Maivia to the Rock is pretty self explanatory.

Cena was the fourth choice in his class and got over with a rapper gimmick with stuff he obviously was doing on his own. Dude wasn't supposed to top Orton or Batista but he did.

So that's 31 years of Vince basically just giving dudes screen time and them doing like 60% of the work themselves. I'm generalizing but it's pretty obvious what the point and it's reference to Roman is. And the kicker is that it costs 9.99 to refresh the memory of the GOAT promoter who helped promote the shit but doesn't understand it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

Vince looked sickly when I saw him earlier this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you're really on point here. The dude really is looking and trying to force a megastar and it's funny because he's never really created anyone from scratch who fits this bill. Every guy that's towed the company got a last coat of paint and some polish from Vince but literally none had characters developed or incubated by him for as long as he's been with Roman.
> 
> Hogan was over from Rocky, AWA, and his first WWE run. Dude literally came out to Eye of the Tiger. The Real American stuff didn't start until 2 years into the run.
> 
> ...


You Also could have continued with cm punk and Daniel. They didn't become megastars but were sure as hell close to it before the hhh/Nash thing and bryan injuries.

Neither were considered shit to vince in the beginning.


And the example about rock. Wasn't stone cold already a mega star by then so vince just let rock do whatever?


Isn't the undertaker a vince creation? That's probably his best guy he's actually ever made. But even then taker wasn't the mega superstar right? Taker always seem top five but he wasn't the number 1 guy that made shit happen. It seemed like someone else was number 1 but taker was in the convo. It was hbk, austin and rock, lesnar, cena I think and then maybe edge??? Then he eventually went to just wrestling at mania.

I'm correct right about the taker topic? But that's how roman should be in my opinion. He should always be top five on whatever brand he's on but there are clearly guys on raw who are so much better and get held back because vince wants everything about Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Vince looked sickly when I saw him earlier this year.


I remember there is a gif of vince at one of the manias where he clearly just walked right into Brock like he didn't see him


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2016)

Vince created Brock Lesnar.  too bad he left before he could become a bigger star the first go around.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish The Miz could do all of that shit on Reigns, Cena and Enzo/Cass and bury the fuck out of them for food. That was awesome


Come on man.  That was pretty hurtful.  He called Ziggler's career embarrassing and ridiculed his parents.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

So what is going on with the women's division?  I have seen a lot of embarrassing matches/segments recently.  Bayley's match against a jobber on Raw.  Becky comes out and gets awkwardly attacked by Alexa Bliss.  Naomi/Nikki vs Carmella/Natalya last week, DQ in 30 seconds.  FFs, This needs to improve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So what is going on with the women's division?  I have seen a lot of embarrassing matches/segments recently.  Bayley's match against a jobber on Raw.  Becky comes out and gets awkwardly attacked by Alexa Bliss.  Naomi/Nikki vs Carmella/Natalya last week, DQ in 30 seconds.  FFs, This needs to improve.




Alexis bliss atacking Becky was dope.

Besides the bayley thing i don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

What?  Why was Becky even coming out?  Smackdown had already used up all of their female characters.  Anyone in the know could have told you that there was no one left on the roster for her to fight.  It just seems so lazy to me.  And why was she hurt so bad?  All Acceptance Inspection required saw were a couple of punches.

These female characters get like 5 minutes of screen time a week.  So it is imperative to not waste them.  Raw has actually been better about this than Smackdown.

I still don't know what the hell they are doing with Nikki.  Carmella has pinned her more than performers that have been with the company 7-8 years!  Alicia and Naomi must be mad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What?  Why was Becky even coming out?  Smackdown had already used up all of their female characters.  Anyone in the know could have told you that there was no one left on the roster for her to fight.  It just seems so lazy to me.  And why was she hurt so bad?  All Acceptance Inspection required saw were a couple of punches.
> 
> These female characters get like 5 minutes of screen time a week.  So it is imperative to not waste them.  Raw has actually been better about this than Smackdown.
> 
> I still don't know what the hell they are doing with Nikki.  Carmella has pinned her more than performers that have been with the company 7-8 years!  Alicia and Naomi must be mad.




Maybe she was gonna come out and talk????? 

They opened smack down last week with a 15 min contract signing segment.

Carmella beat Niki last night by eye racking like a heel.

I seriously don't see a problem here.

I'd rather have this to build up to their ppv matches instead of all of the girls having 20min matches every week


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

Not good enough imo.  I'm going to hope for an improvement.  And Nikki should consider a heel turn.  She actually used to win matches when she was a heel.  Now she is basically a female Dolph Ziggler losing every match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm excited about 2K17's Women's Division.

Sasha + Paige against Charlotte + Becky feud.  Title runs for Sasha, Bayley, Paige, and Becky.  Bringing Asuka in to one of the shows and immediately making her a threat.  I have tons of ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> As multiple people have pointed out I wasn't shitting on him and have been on that bandwagon since Maryse became blonde Zatanna.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 28, 2016)

I just don't like that Nia, Apollo, and Shinsuke are behind paywalls. That shit is wack. I might just hold off for 2K18 on that alone since I know they'll be in the regular roster by then.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think most of these wrestlers all do a really poor job when on guest commentary.


Except Miz


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I just don't like that Nia, Apollo, and Shinsuke are behind paywalls. That shit is wack. I might just hold off for 2K18 on that alone since I know they'll be in the regular roster by then.



I hate the new era of gaming with dlc content


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2016)

My cousin is sold on 2k17 so I'll probably get to play his copy. Not too sold on it myself, especially with them STILL not listing match types when the game is like a week away. Also I'm of the few people who actually enjoy Showcase mode and them taking it out because they suck at multi-tasking kinda killed some of my interest in the game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

One thing I will say.

The commercials for the video game is fucking amazing.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Hearing big rumors

Seems like wwe probably bought tna or is going to Dixie carter isn't telling tna talents what's going on with wwe

Tna is canceling flights and matches 

Looks like they're finally done


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2016)

Next week on Raw
"TNA is canonized"


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

It seems like Dixie has stopped caring if TNA lives or dies which explains a potential WWE sale

Supposedly the sale won't be announced till Friday to shareholders


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2016)

Regarding this, how many Knockouts get into Main roster, or NXT?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2016)

Where do you see Gail Kim, Maria, Madison, Jade going?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2016)

Who knows what WWE is going to do with TNA, they probably wanted TNA for the tapes and the ability to openly acknowledge it in the future. If we didn't just have a brand split, a WWE vs TNA story line would be great, but the brand split muddles things up. Keep TNA around for a few years and then go full force with a storyline.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Who knows what vince is thinking


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2016)

He's going to take the library and only take favorable contracts while giving the talent he wants low ball offers to see if they'll take less from him just for the year. It's a test to see if they'll buy in to the "Titan Way" or if they'll fizzle out and have basically just increased their indy value for lesser quality of life. 

I really don't think Vince is going to be inclined to give any of these dudes real deals except for Jeff, Lashley, and maybe just maybe EC3. There's just no real equity or main roster shine on anyone except former WWE guys and it just would fly in the face of any of these dudes to get main roster deals. If Vince really wants one of them then he may let HHH give them the Samoa Joe deal.

I'd include Galloway but I don't think he's been away for long enough. 

TNA only has about 35 guys under contract. Not sure about the women. All of the new-ish era of Knockoouts and non-WWE ones are very NXT type signings.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm guessing the WWE just wanted the video library from TNA, but if they are buying the company I wouldn't be surprised if they did a Rise and Fall of TNA so the E can probably take pot shots a Jarrett again.   If you think that character assassination they did in The Rise and Fall of WCW was interesting, I have a feeling they are just going to go full incineration with this one.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 28, 2016)

Mike Johnson is trying to debunk the rumors could be PR talk or maybe Billy saved TNA sort of...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2016)

Nikki actually doesn't deserve a match with Carmella.  What is in it for Carmella?  Why would she want a match with someone she has beaten 4-5 times already?  Seriously, Nikki should have to put her career on the line to get this match at No Mercy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2016)

Rukia weird obsession with Nikki can no longer be annoyed.

we all have to discuss this


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I just don't like that Nia, Apollo, and Shinsuke are behind paywalls. That shit is wack. I might just hold off for 2K18 on that alone since I know they'll be in the regular roster by then.



Nia and Apollo being DLC is dumb, since both have been around for a pretty measurable amount of time, and as far as worth, one is boring and the other is bad, so what value is there in paying for them other than completion's sake? And... being fans of them I guess.

Naka on the other hand I get 100% though. He showed up on the night of Wrestlemania, the cutoff period for a lot of the stuff included in WWE games. That he's even in the game at all and that they got his entrance to look as good as it does is fuckin' bizarre to me. You can tell they saw dollar signs with him and knew that being able to play as THE Shinsuke Nakamura in an american wrasslin' game would push copies, so they went into overtime to include him. And of course, this was extra man hours and resources pushed to include a character that probably wasn't even gonna be in the game, or at least not at release. Makes sense to me that it'd come at a cost.



WhatADrag said:


> Rukia weird obsession with Nikki can no longer be ignored.
> 
> we all have to discuss this



Sauce alt account?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

I told you guys the other night.  She was really spilling out.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2016)

Everyone in TNA wants Corgan to buy it .


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2016)

I think Corgan has brought TNA already and this entire thing is a work to get us talking about it to the point where we tune in to Bound for Glory we're there will be more eyes on the thing in order to sell this next phase of TNA's life span.



Raiden said:


> Everyone in TNA wants Corgan to buy it .



Because dude he's pretty much guaranteed to keep the people in that company employed. Like I mean to be honest I'm split because I think it's such a terribly run promotion that it hurts wrestling as a whole to have it around but being older and knowing the value of a job it's hard to wish for people to lose work. Like especially when it's more to do with Dixie and her terrible management.

Who knows maybe Corgan is able to turn it around but like he definitely came in too late and I find a bunch of his stuff to be sort of campy on purpose to play to the people who like Lucha Underground but might come to realize they don't really like lucha because it's a botch ridden style for the most part.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

Hearing wwe backed out


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing wwe backed out



This makes me think it's a worked shoot even more and they haven't been in since the last time we heard they sent a lowball offer in on the library.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2016)

Dixie apparently is fucking everything up.
WWE backed out since they would be taking on debt.
They only want the library and a few people.

So basically it's all but certain that Corgan takes over. Which means the mess will continue a bit longer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This makes me think it's a worked shoot even more and they haven't been in since the last time we heard they sent a lowball offer in on the library.




Nvm I heard they backed out from someone I never get my sources from.

My legit source said

"Wwe hasn't backed out. It's a complicated deal. Dixie trying to use WWE as leverage on Billy but WWE not looking to overpay"


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2016)

So Dixie has been putting the WWE bid in the news to raise the bid of Corgan's investment group

So this entire thing with TNA is a worked shoot and the company will continue on with the next phase with new buzz created from TNA's death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Dixie apparently is fucking everything up.
> WWE backed out since they would be taking on debt.
> They only want the library and a few people.
> 
> So basically it's all but certain that Corgan takes over. Which means the mess will continue a bit longer.





WhatADrag said:


> Nvm I heard they backed out from someone I never get my sources from.
> 
> My legit source said
> 
> "Wwe hasn't backed out. It's a complicated deal. Dixie trying to use WWE as leverage on Billy but WWE not looking to overpay"



Lol, why am I not surprised by this.    Honestly if TNA ends up closing it's doors within the following weeks, not to be cynical, but it had to end like this. Through Dixie's own meddling hands she had to be the one that closed TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 29, 2016)

I just want to play Brother Nero in 2k18.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Bring some of these nxt guys up so they can job to Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So Dixie has been putting the WWE bid in the news to raise the bid of Corgan's investment group
> 
> So this entire thing with TNA is a worked shoot and the company will continue on with the next phase with new buzz created from TNA's death.


Which leads to a faction taking over TNA.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2016)

Well isn't that great. She puts out news to raise the bid and looks like an even bigger idiot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Paige is fixing to have neck surgery.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2016)

omg .

poor ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Totally believable.  WWE treats people poorly.  You go from pinning Seth Rollins at Survivor Series to a forced vacation.


----------



## teddy (Sep 29, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I just don't like that Nia, Apollo, and Shinsuke are behind paywalls. That shit is wack. I might just hold off for 2K18 on that alone since I know they'll be in the regular roster by then.


Best course of action tbh. i liked what i've heard of their gameplay improvements for this franchise but between this, making goldberg pre-order dlc when he was a main roster unlockable in 2k14, and the brand extension making this game outdated on arrival is keeping any money I would spend for it tucked in my wallet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Paige is fixing to have neck surgery.


How the fuck is Cesaro not having neck surgery after his match with Sheamus...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2016)

Sauce said:


> How the fuck is Cesaro not having neck surgery after his match with Sheamus...


Cesaro is a beast, that's why.

Also lol what the hell kinda gimmick are they going to give Ziggler to repackage him?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cesaro is a beast, that's why.
> 
> Also lol what the hell kinda gimmick are they going to give Ziggler to repackage him?



Caddy or a cheer leader.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Ziggler seems pretty popular.  I don't get it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Well tuning into what may be the final episode for TNA Impact.  Found out that I get the Pop network last week only to find out about the state of TNA this week.  FFS.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sauce alt account?


With 45K+ posts? lol no.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Really fun X-Division match.  And it looks like a reject hair band has entered the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

Got into a chat with one of my sources and friends and they were asking one another 

"How does it feel to see wwe buy two promotions in our life time"


I don't know if they were trolling or not


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Got into a chat with one of my sources and friends and they were asking one another
> 
> "How does it feel to see wwe buy two promotions in our life time"
> 
> ...



Well I wouldn't be surprised.  How many territories has Vince plundered in his build of the WWE empire during his life so why stop now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I wouldn't be surprised.  How many territories has Vince plundered in his build of the WWE empire during his life so why stop now.




His response was "this must what the 80s have felt like"

But one thing I know he wasn't trolling about was he reported to me that tna has contacted Canadian TV providers the ppv might be in jeopardy today.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 29, 2016)

Laurel just gave Madison Rayne the curbstomp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Well we got to see a version of the curb stomp in this KnockOuts match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> His response was "this must what the 80s have felt like"
> 
> But one thing I know he wasn't trolling about was he reported to me that tna has contacted Canadian TV providers the ppv might be in jeopardy today.



Well damn that sucks about the news of the PPV.

As for that 80's feel, I think a mountain of blow on the table completes the experience.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Excellent episode of True Divas on the WWE Network right now.  The new season can't come quickly enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Well Sandow vs Drew on now.

Nvm, it's a promo for the PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

I feel bad for Chris Parks should TNA get bought out.  He's 42 years of age and only gone by the Abyss gimmick for that company and I don't think the WWE would pick him up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel bad for Chris Parks should TNA get bought out.  He's 42 years of age and only gone by the Abyss gimmick for that company and I don't think the WWE would pick him up.



Is he still around


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey there Reby


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is he still around


Put on Pop tv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is he still around



Who do you think is leading The Decay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

Earl hebner still a ref damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

I see why this is the last impact


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Some crazy shit right there.    Better than what the WWE has done with the backstage skits involving the Wyatts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

I wanna nut in Gail Kim.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Glad Maria got rid of her dumb ass gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

Gail Kim not getting inducted into the hall of fame


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

I doubt Gail will want to go back to the WWE.  If I recall she did an interview to which she wasn't happy about how she was being treated and on her last day broke script and eliminated herself in a Divas elimination match, went to the back to see if Johnny Ace saw only to have him replay "You did something?"


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I doubt Gail will want to go back to the WWE.  If I recall she did an interview to which she wasn't happy about how she was being treated and on her last day broke script and eliminated herself in a Divas elimination match, went to the back to see if Johnny Ace saw only to have him replay "You did something?"




She's in her 40s


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Earl hebner still a ref damn


Is he really?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 29, 2016)

Gail is 39


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Gail is 39


Same thing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Heh, was wondering how they were going to deal with the girls being part of the cage match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Hell in the Cell at the end of October.  I would love a woman's steel cage match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

Fun cage match.  Anaconda vice by Lashly for the win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)

So we have to wait about 24 hours before the news of either TNA belonging to the WWE and probably the PPV canceled or Corgen got the majority shares to own TNA and the company goes on for about a week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2016)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

TNA's current theme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> His response was "this must what the 80s have felt like"
> 
> But one thing I know he wasn't trolling about was he reported to me that tna has contacted Canadian TV providers the ppv might be in jeopardy today.


Bound for Glory 2016 ain't happenin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2016)

Matt Hardy should have more than enough money to buy TNA


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah we're still on this TNA thing? Guys I'm willing to have a little egg on my face with this but if you think Corgan doesn't already have the sell and that this isn't just to have made all of you watch the last Impact and Bound For Glory that's kind of crazy. 

Like this is the most buzz TNA has gotten since it left Spike and it's caused this rash of nostalgia and people wanting to look back at the 2005 run. 

Like the entire thing is just one huge ass work dudes. Like Corgan has flat out said they have an agreement to stay on POPtv and that the network loves the buzz TNA has gotten for the Broken Matt Hardy stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm with Soul. They released a hype ad for BfG last night at about 10 on YT.

I mean, they could just be lying and released the video out of hope or something, but it just seems weird to me that they'd do that if they weren't at least moderately sure that this show was happening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

2017 royal rumble in Texas.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> 2017 royal rumble in Texas.


why they change it from LA? I know they're supposed to be in LA real soon tho too soon for me. Like next RAW or some shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Hearing Daniel release the bear is dropping.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> why they change it from LA? I know they're supposed to be in LA real soon tho too soon for me. Like next RAW or some shit.



I don't like it either. To me the big 4 should always happen in New York, Florida, or Cali. 

Texas crowds are routinely shit but to be honest that kind of signals to me that Roman is winning the Rumble. I can't say I track the pops with consistency but there was a promo he cut in Texas that stuck out to me, got a great reaction. I remember looking at his attendance numbers and being like wow they love him down there. I know I've kind of been all about Roman or Cena winning the Rumble so maybe I'm letting that bias play into it but it just seems odd they'd switch it to a state Roman is most likely to get cheered in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Bobby Lashley on the Possibility of TNA Bound for Glory Being Canceled: "It's No Big Deal"*

LMFAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm going with Finn to win the rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bobby Lashley on the Possibility of TNA Bound for Glory Being Canceled: "It's No Big Deal"*
> 
> LMFAO



I mean it's not for him. He'll do the MMA thing and hell a guy like him would probably love working for NJPW and being a free lancer there. Tbh I kind of want to see Lashley back in WWE for at least a year just to see what would happen. I don't have confidence in him being used right but it's really just fascinating how this dude actually got better just by getting older and getting more experience. 



WhatADrag said:


> I'm going with Finn to win the rumble.



Honestly think the injury will be held against him and that the fact they called him up and let him kill himself at house shows for NXT for 3 quarter longer then they should have. Idk it just seems like such a classic thing for them to turn on him and treat him poorly, like have Roman get back his win like 2 Raws before Mania levels of shit on their part. He's probably going to get the DB storyline where he challenges whoever wins the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it's not for him. He'll do the MMA thing and hell a guy like him would probably love working for NJPW and being a free lancer there. Tbh I kind of want to see Lashley back in WWE for at least a year just to see what would happen. I don't have confidence in him being used right but it's really just fascinating how this dude actually got better just by getting older and getting more experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly think the injury will be held against him and that the fact they called him up and let him kill himself at house shows for NXT for 3 quarter longer then they should have. Idk it just seems like such a classic thing for them to turn on him and treat him poorly, like have Roman get back his win like 2 Raws before Mania levels of shit on their part. He's probably going to get the DB storyline where he challenges whoever wins the Rumble.



Wouldn't be surprised if this was the case.

But at the moment neither answer is wrong or correct. Wwe could be using this for roman but who knows what direction he will go with the us title reign? Finn could win but who knows if he will even be back or be given the same opportunity twice.


I'm a just go with finn at the moment for early predictions.

Really to hard to tell if its not rumble time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm hearing Jamie noble got stabbed???


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing Jamie noble got stabbed???



Yeah I just googled his name and it's starting to get picked up by the dirt sheets. He's in the hospital now...

Man I hope he ends up being ok, fucking love Jamie Noble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I just googled his name and it's starting to get picked up by the dirt sheets. He's in the hospital now...
> 
> Man I hope he ends up being ok, fucking love Jamie Noble.


Fuck that's sad

My best wishes are to him


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2016)

Roman should stick that US title up his ass and do a drive by drop kick to make sure it goes deep


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'm with Soul. They released a hype ad for BfG last night at about 10 on YT.
> 
> I mean, they could just be lying and released the video out of hope or something, but it just seems weird to me that they'd do that if they weren't at least moderately sure that this show was happening.



PWR Show and other sources say that it's not a work. They did actually fuck up again and endanger BFG. Hopefully all the bullshit ends today though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing Jamie noble got stabbed???


What the fuck?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck?!


Was stabbed by a angry driver by his home


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> PWR Show and other sources say that it's not a work. They did actually fuck up again and endanger BFG.



You realize that a lot of these guys all go from the same source though right? Like even with the Jamie Noble thing they all are picking up from the same source then they'll try to independently confirm it with their own sources to try to scoop each other. 

So if Meltzer says this exact same report, which is what happened here, then Wrestlinginc, Cheapsideseats, Whatculture, and Wrestlezone, etc. will all pick it up and say it's not a work.

Like I get that they're trying to cut costs and everything but that's true in pretty much every industry. I mean WWE is in debt too but that's because they're not actively trying to cut costs so much as produce revenue.

This is the hottest news story in wrestling and it's driving clicks do you really think that this is something that they're not getting swerved on? 

Again in this very same thread people were in here basically RIP'ing Paige's career because she purportedly had nerve damage right around the time a selfie of her exposing her left titty hits the web?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2016)

I get what you're saying, but I am still going to look at it. PWR Show doesn't rely on Meltzer for info.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You realize that a lot of these guys all go from the same source though right? Like even with the Jamie Noble thing they all are picking up from the same source then they'll try to independently confirm it with their own sources to try to scoop each other.
> 
> So if Meltzer says this exact same report, which is what happened here, then Wrestlinginc, Cheapsideseats, Whatculture, and Wrestlezone, etc. will all pick it up and say it's not a work.
> 
> ...




What's Paige showing her titty and having nerve damage relate to anything?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Was stabbed by a angry driver by his home


Shit! Says he was stabbed in the spine? hope he makes a full recovery.



SoulTaker said:


> I don't like it either. To me the big 4 should always happen in New York, Florida, or Cali.
> 
> Texas crowds are routinely shit but to be honest that kind of signals to me that Roman is winning the Rumble. I can't say I track the pops with consistency but there was a promo he cut in Texas that stuck out to me, got a great reaction. I remember looking at his attendance numbers and being like wow they love him down there. I know I've kind of been all about Roman or Cena winning the Rumble so maybe I'm letting that bias play into it but it just seems odd they'd switch it to a state Roman is most likely to get cheered in.


Yeah I was getting hyped to go but now ol texas gets it instead. Meh. Hope they have fun. The crowd will probably be alright. I didn't know the south was so big on Roman but now that I think about it I don't remember them ever shitting on him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Comic writer wants cena in a lead role for a super hero movie
Nice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Bound For Glory is listed for purchase but unable to buy on direct tv and xfinity


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2016)

That is true though, isn't it?  Paige herself confirmed that she is having neck surgery.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's Paige showing her titty and having nerve damage relate to anything?



The fact that people took the injury thing to the extreme of nerve damage which was obviously planted to distract from the titty that happened at the same time. Which is the point because it's basically conscious avoidance of the unscrupulous wrestling reporting business to go out and just report anything you hear and as long as it has a grain of truth your credibility is kept intact. 



Rukia said:


> That is true though, isn't it?  Paige herself confirmed that she is having neck surgery.



Getting surgery in October is much different from being diagnosed with nerve damage and having your career go RIP in June then you show up and work then go onto the DL? 

Everyone works hurt and it's not really hard to inflate the nature of an injury in this arena then to actually have said injury turn out worse then originally thought.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bound For Glory is listed for purchase but unable to buy on direct tv and xfinity


"It's just a work guies stop believing everything on the internet! Oh hey what's up in the sky?"


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact that people took the injury thing to the extreme of nerve damage which was obviously planted to distract from the titty that happened at the same time. Which is the point because it's basically conscious avoidance of the unscrupulous wrestling reporting business to go out and just report anything you hear and as long as it has a grain of truth your credibility is kept intact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A distraction?

Nobody even made a big deal about the titty from day 1.

You're telling me they're doing all this for a left titty and little penis Seth continued to wrestle during his leaked nudes?

Most of this thread didn't even know Paige had a nude out until a week or two ago when you or someone else brought it up


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> "It's just a work guies stop believing everything on the internet! Oh hey what's up in the sky?"


According to soul taker its a work lmao.

Its such a work they not even allowing people to order lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> A distraction?
> 
> Nobody even made a big deal about the titty from day 1.
> 
> ...



Going to approach this in the reverse.

The titty pic was and has been posted in this very thread and lots of people have seen it, so it's not like most of this thread didn't know, one person didn't know and asked for a link.

Do we really have to get into the double standard nature of men and women in the workplace, or specifically men and women in the WWE workplace?

And they should count their lucky stars it didn't get picked up by TMZ. They've turned her into a reality show personality more than a wrestler.



[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I was getting hyped to go but now ol texas gets it instead. Meh. Hope they have fun. The crowd will probably be alright. I didn't know the south was so big on Roman but now that I think about it I don't remember them ever shitting on him.



The only reason I took notice was because of a show they did in Laredo where he went for the cheap pop in a promo, it just always stuck out to me. I did some digging and I try to pay attention to the locations they're at now because I want to be able to predict crowds and how that'll impact match quality. Like if they're in Chicago the crowd naturally elevates a match. Honestly I'd probably add Chicago and Toronto as acceptable Big 4 locations.



Raiden said:


> I get what you're saying, but I am still going to look at it. PWR Show doesn't rely on Meltzer for info.



They all rely on Meltzer dude. Like I'm sure they have their own sources but they will report what Meltzer says as gospel because he's the dirt sheet kingpin. PWR is really not that different from VOW as both still have their souls and haven't tried to sell out by giving a platform to dickheads like Russo in order to drive their clicks.

That said the only dudes who get scoops independently are really Meltzer, Alvarez, and Bauer with everyone reporting on their stuff because they have the best sources outside of the reddit dude and all of those guys having like no standards in what they print. I'm willing to have egg on my face here but Billy Corgan has all but come out and said that they have a timeslot on POPtv.

There's really not that much time before BFG. So if it happens and Corgan gets the company then it'll be revealed it was a work. If not then guess they had it right and that's a really sad ending.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Going to approach this in the reverse.
> 
> The titty pic was and has been posted in this very thread and lots of people have seen it, so it's not like most of this thread didn't know, one person didn't know and asked for a link.
> 
> ...



Its not a distraction .. Stop it


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

I do hope TNA does not go under for the sake of the staff and wrestlers. They've been through a lot over these years, and like with WCW don't deserve this to be their final year in business going out this way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> According to soul taker its a work lmao.
> 
> Its such a work they not even allowing people to order lmao.



Just as an FYI I'm not sure that's not really abnormal. I have FIOS and I couldn't buy the past 2 UFC events until the day of the actual events. 

Like I said I'm cool being wrong because it's TNA and I can't always be right about everything, I've said multiple times I've got no problem being wrong. But hey dude we'll know in 2 days won't we?



WhatADrag said:


> Its not a distraction .. Stop it



Drag you're really missing the point. Why would you put her on camera and draw attention to her when there's no attention.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Drag you're really missing the point. Why would you put her on camera and draw attention to her when there's no attention.


What in the fuck are you talking about


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Soul taker on one today you guys


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

Two days? I thought TNA needed the money by Friday as in today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Two days? I thought TNA needed the money by Friday as in today.


This is the last business day. Soul taker is saying that sometimes you can't order ppvs until the day of the ppv.

That could be true.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't get it.  What's wrong with showing a titty?  Why would the company need to go to such extremes to distract people?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't get it.  What's wrong with showing a titty?  Why would the company need to go to such extremes to distract people?



That's Not PG is not just a great reddit, it's also a huge reason why showing the titty is a no-no. Or rather showing the nipple. And again I'm not saying Paige isn't hurt or having surgery in October, the comment was about stories they were putting out in June and the reactions those garnered.



WhatADrag said:


> What in the fuck are you talking about



Isn't the fact you're even asking that kind of showing you're missing something? Maybe 

Trying to get back to the original point and get off the merry go round. The entire point of the comment is that the wrestling media can be wrong and will report anything they hear as long as the source is semi-credible regardless of fact checking because that's the benchmark for reporting in wrestling. The point with Paige is that she wasn't hurt to such an overwhelming degree during the summer she couldn't work, she did work, that yes she was hurt but every wrestler is hurt. So the entire thing snowballed into a story that it wasn't at the time. 



WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker on one today you guys



Idk man I really don't think so. I mean read back that exchange, considering posts like this maybe you are? You just seemed like you wanted to be contrary but hey maybe I am and just don't realize it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2016)

I think this whole conversation is just Soultaker trying to distract us so that we don't remember that he was hating on Miz and calling for his job a few weeks back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Nah man you're on one.

You're the one saying you have no problem being wrong about the entire situation but at the same time you're trying to be little the thread by proving you are right.

With the.. "You guys are still on this ?"

You said "Again in this very same thread people were in here basically RIP'ing Paige's career because she purportedly had nerve damage right around the time a selfie of her exposing her left titty hits the web?"


You're basically saying if we could be worked by this then we could be worked because this is "click bait" with this entire tna situation.

When in reality that Paige nerve and titty situation isn't even confirmed its basically your theory.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

Word is fans can order the ppv now don't know if this is a good sign or the final ppv for TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't be mad at soul taker ;(


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2016)

Also Dixie sounds chipper about TNA which means everything is okay...or she wants people to turn in for the ppv like that never happened before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Wwe network type of night


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2016)

Wait, Royal Rumble is going to be in San Antonio??  What happened to LA?  





WhatADrag said:


> Wwe network type of night


Luke Cage just came out though..

Okay, I admit that I will watch an episode or two of True Divas.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2016)

holy shit. and over some road rage bullshit too 


get well, jamie


----------



## Kenju (Sep 30, 2016)

so its friday, still no official word on TNA huh?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Going to approach this in the reverse.
> 
> The titty pic was and has been posted in this very thread and lots of people have seen it, so it's not like most of this thread didn't know, one person didn't know and asked for a link.
> 
> ...



I still haven't been able to find it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Anyone know who Bruce blitz is?

I wanna legit murder dude.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Anyone know who Bruce blitz is?
> 
> I wanna legit murder dude.



More than Vince Russo?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> More than Vince Russo?


Yes more than Vince Russo.

I feel like Russo just does shit to get attention and what he says he doesn't really mean.

Bruce blitz is serious with his shit opinions and I wanna murder him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2016)

Bruce Blitz is the man. He reviews sports, MMA and WWE.


Dude even train back in the day with CM punk himself during his days as a wrestler..


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Bruce blitz is shit.

Not surprise you like him tho.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

Is he supposed to be a clever satire on Smark culture?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Is he supposed to be a clever satire on Smark culture?


His wrestling opinions is doo doo gritz.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

He seems too embarrassing to be legit is why I asked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> He seems too embarrassing to be legit is why I asked.



Oh I don't know I just know I wanna beat him up.

Did you just look him up?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh I don't know I just know I wanna beat him up.
> 
> Did you just look him up?



Yeah. He's actually pretty funny from the little I've seen. He seems like the type of dude that people that don't watch wrestling thinks wrestling fans are like, though, and for better or worse, that's pretty amusing. I can totally see why he'd ruffle a few feathers.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bruce blitz is shit.
> 
> Not surprise you like him tho.



You only hate him because he doesn't gargle Cena's nuts like you do..


----------



## Kuya (Oct 1, 2016)

Becky Lynch looked hot on Talking Smack. Lazy Eye and all.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

I know there is a world championship match.  But the IC match is now the main event for No Mercy.  It is far more interesting.

And sorry @Kuya I want Alexa Bliss to win the title.  I think she can be a really great heel.  But she needs to maintain her momentum.  Becky can get a rematch at TLC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Becky Lynch looked hot on Talking Smack. Lazy Eye and all.


She has a lazy eye?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Hopefully the WWE will start to treat the shield better.  I'm tired of see these guys lose every week.  It doesn't make any sense.  Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose are more over the 99% of the roster.  The need to constantly job the three of them is probably why ratings are down.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Oct 1, 2016)

Mandy Rose looked so great on NXT. Always been a fan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully the WWE will start to treat the shield better.  I'm tired of see these guys lose every week.  It doesn't make any sense.  Rollins, Reigns, and Ambrose are more over the 99% of the roster.  The need to constantly job the three of them is probably why ratings are down.




Dann bro your trolling been getting shitty


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

We've had thread title forever.

Let's change to where the juiceman likea john cena


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dann bro your trolling been getting shitty


A lot of my posts are about my personal amusement.  No doubt about that.

Wrestling is also about my amusement.  And I am getting less and less amusement after watching Ambrose and Rollins lose every week.

HHH screwing Rollins makes no sense.  Does the WWE think we have the memories of a goldfish?  No one has forgotten that Rollins is why the authority was able to come back after that Survivor Series debacle!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A lot of my posts are about my personal amusement.  No doubt about that.
> 
> Wrestling is also about my amusement.  And I am getting less and less amusement after watching Ambrose and Rollins lose every week.
> 
> HHH screwing Rollins makes no sense.  Does the WWE think we have the memories of a goldfish?  No one has forgotten that Rollins is why the authority was able to come back after that Survivor Series debacle!



Watching ambrose and Rollins lose every week?

You know Ambrose has lost about less than 5 matches on live TV dating all the way back in July right?

You know besides losing clean to Ambrose on the draft night. Basically all of Rollins losses have been due to some screwy finish or non-clean way since returning right? Dean cashed in on him when he won at mitb. Roman got pinned in the battle ground triple threat. Hhh screwed him over. Then Jericho recently came out.

Roman loses came from being in trouble but still he has a title.


These dudes are so protected its not even funny.

If u wanna stop watching because "they lose a lot " according to you. Then go ahead I won't lose sleep I'll probably sleep better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

HOLY FUCKIKG SHIT I DIDNT REALIZE LAST YEAR RUMBLE REACHED LIKE 17,000 THIS RUMBLE GONNA GET OIKE 60,000 DAMNNNN


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

E


WhatADrag said:


> HOLY FUCKIKG SHIT I DIDNT REALIZE LAST YEAR RUMBLE REACHED LIKE 17,000 THIS RUMBLE GONNA GET OIKE 60,000 DAMNNNN


English please.  Are you talking about attendance?

I'm probably going to go to the Rumble.  But the Alamodome is a terrible venue for wrestling.  Just like any football stadium.  (I know the Spurs used to play there.  Still a football stadium converted to accommodate basketball). Fortunately for me, I'm not going to be a cheapskate when it comes to my tickets.  A lot of other people better bring their binoculars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> E
> 
> English please.  Are you talking about attendance?
> 
> I'm probably going to go to the Rumble.  But the Alamodome is a terrible venue for wrestling.  Just like any football stadium.  (I know the Spurs used to play there.  Still a football stadium converted to accommodate basketball). Fortunately for me, I'm not going to be a cheapskate when it comes to my tickets.  A lot of other people better bring their binoculars.



Yeah I mean attendance. And is it really that bad for a wwe event in the stadium? I've seen countless videos of the last few manias from fans point of views and you could see every thing its just the higher u go up the more they look smaller. But usually they have big screens around to have people watch on.


My personal experiences from arenas and being on the last level I could see every thing but stadiums probably destroy that. I've never been in a stadium that big. So I'm just assuming.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

I think it affects the live experience.  Home experience might actually be better because it really highlights how big the event is with such a monster crowd.

For the record.  I don't actually think of wrestling first when I consider this issue.  I actually have been to a lot of NCAA basketball tournament games.  And the experience is always worse when the games are played in a football stadium instead of a basketball arena.

Also.  I would still prefer for the Rumble to be at Staples center.  But oh well.  It has been a good minute since I was in San Antonio.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think it affects the live experience.  Home experience might actually be better because it really highlights how big the event is with such a monster crowd.
> 
> For the record.  I don't actually think of wrestling first when I consider this issue.  I actually have been to a lot of NCAA basketball tournament games.  And the experience is always worse when the games are played in a football stadium instead of a basketball arena.
> 
> Also.  I would still prefer for the Rumble to be at Staples center.  But oh well.  It has been a good minute since I was in San Antonio.


Home experience is always better for any event tho. No traffic, no long lines for bathrooms, beers and snacks not 10 dollars, u can chill in ur bed while watching

But live experiences are dope. You get to be part of a 60,000 crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Tickets go on sale October 14th.  The rumble is special.  If you like wrestling, it should be on your bucket list.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2016)

ADR you lucky bastard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Carmella has been giving Nikki the L after her many pitfalls lately.  

Every diva likes to use it on the Bella's to be honest.

I'm really missing Brie mode btw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm watching Total Divas again.  Nikki is really freaking out about John having a sex scene in a movie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn dude, landed hard on the back of his head.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I just googled his name and it's starting to get picked up by the dirt sheets. He's in the hospital now...
> 
> Man I hope he ends up being ok, fucking love Jamie Noble.


Same

He really was an important figure in the cruiserweight division, he was refreshing when a majority of other cruiserweights were about acrobatics and high flying, he was a tough powerhouse for his size at least.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2016)

Half of the attendance are little jimmies and soccer moms


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

BREAKING: Can you handle the team of @WWENoWayJose and @GottaGetSwann joining forces for the 2016 #DustyClassic?! 

PLUS: The Chinese duo of @hoholun719 and #BinWang will look to take the 2016 #DustyClassic by storm! 


Shit getting serious


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Sara Lee released. Heard cause she's pregnant.

Edit: yup its with Blake they posted a pic


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Soul taker been in hiding until its proven this all a work to say he told us so.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2016)

It's my birthday dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's my birthday dude.



Happy birthday brother.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sara Lee released. Heard cause she's pregnant.
> 
> Edit: yup its with Blake they posted a pic



 can't imagine that's the official reason pretty sure that would be discrimination.

Also that tough enough curse still in full effect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's my birthday dude.



Happy Birthday 

-------

So guys. What's been happening in the world of wrasslin?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> can't imagine that's the official reason pretty sure that would be discrimination.
> 
> Also that tough enough curse still in full effect.




They probably wanted to release her for a while now.

Probably just found a reason.


--------


When tna start with hhh in the ring. 

"This is T N A"


----------



## Lavender (Oct 2, 2016)

Heard Luke Harper's coming back, anyone know if this is true or not?

Like the guy and his work, so that'd make me real glad.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> They probably wanted to release her for a while now.
> 
> Probably just found a reason.
> 
> ...



Probably start with him pedigreeing the entire locker room and being the champion again. Him broomstick and hammer making a  super stable


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Probably start with him pedigreeing the entire locker room and being the champion again. Him broomstick and hammer making a  super stable




He pedigrees everyone. Beats lashley. He's celebrating. Roman music hits and he spears hhh. Then we gotta wait til the main event of mania to watch.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2016)

Have WWE bought TNA yet


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Have WWE bought TNA yet


Trump should. For that continuity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Have WWE bought TNA yet


Idk  what's happening


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sara Lee released. Heard cause she's pregnant.
> 
> Edit: yup its with Blake they posted a pic


Them tough enough guys and girls never seem to work out in the end.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2016)

why is sasha so shitty on the mic. charlotte has come a long way, sasha, not so much


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Them tough enough guys and girls never seem to work out in the end.



The winners never do.

Miz, johnny Morrison, ryback and a few others is from this. Correct?


God Movement said:


> why is sasha so shitty on the mic. charlotte has come a long way, sasha, not so much


Same exact thoughts.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 2, 2016)

Prime steph was prime


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2016)

john still the goat for this

slutty steph was the best. tranny steph (current steph) not so much


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

God Movement said:


> why is sasha so shitty on the mic. charlotte has come a long way, sasha, not so much


Sasha is better than Becky at least.

And Bayley is really raw.  It might be difficult to cut a good promo with this hugging character.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2016)

Charisma wise

Bayley > Sasha > Becky >= Charlotte

Mic skills wise

Charlotte > Bayley > Sasha >= Becky

That Becky Balboa nickname is some corny ass shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

I think for Becky we aren't used to that type of rough voice on a girl.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The winners never do.
> 
> Miz, johnny Morrison, ryback and a few others is from this. Correct?
> 
> Same exact thoughts.


Yeah pretty much, you remember that Jackie Gayda chick that won? She was terrible.



WhatADrag said:


> I think for Becky we aren't used to that type of rough voice on a girl.


Its the material they give Becky, its very bad and triggers people. I agree that the Becky Balboa stuff is awful.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Prime steph was prime


She was the breast.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I think for Becky we aren't used to that type of rough voice on a girl.



i don't mind that because she is actually a very beautiful woman (unlike bayley, but i'll leave it right there). she just says some dumb shit


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

I


God Movement said:


> why is sasha so shitty on the mic. charlotte has come a long way, sasha, not so much


I think you can only get so far by looking fierce.  Sasha definitely needs to improve.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I think for Becky we aren't used to that type of rough voice on a girl.


You might be on to something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah pretty much, you remember that Jackie Gayda chick that won? She was terrible.
> 
> 
> Its the material they give Becky, its very bad and triggers people. I agree that the Becky Balboa stuff is awful.
> ...



What triggers people ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You might be on to something.


Personally for me I'm used to all the women  in wwe speaking a regular american girl tone.

Girls like asuka and Becky are different. Becky can speak clear but that deep rough Irish voice isnt something you hear daily from women or even in the wrestling world if you've only watched wwe most of your life.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 2, 2016)

Too many cooks. Too many cooks.~


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

OH SHIT

TYPE IN TNA ON WWE SEARCH

U GET TNA RESULTS


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Has this always happened ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2016)

All matches cancelled and replaced with a Paul Levesque gauntlet match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

Total Bellas premiere is Wednesday night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Total Bellas premiere is Wednesday night.


Will be better than bound for trash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2016)

Wrestling lessons with Paige. Imma check every day for that charity experience.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Has this always happened ?



That's interesting.  Not sure if that's happened before or not.

seems like it has 



(Back from January)


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2016)

Bound for Glory has been pretty good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

I thought bound for glory was trash outside the main event.

Things I took from it.

-sandow is trash man. Miz put him over well. I remember people saying wwe fucked up letting him go and burying him. I agree but some even acted like he should have been wwe champion and beat cena. But come on man. Seeing him recently in impact is just proof

- I don't know if I want to see Jeff or matt ever in a wwe ring again. Don't think they could go with the wwe athletic guys. Wasn't half their match just random edited shit? They came back to the ring and just did spots.

-Im sad Cody is here. I don't think he's top main guy either. But I felt like he was upper midcard at least. So when he came out I should be excited but I really wasn't. I'm just thinking all the dope shit he could be doing on smack down right now.

- I always trashed lashley and I take it all back. Dude seems like a star I was ignoring back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds like for TNA's Wrestlemania it didn't seem all that special.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Sounds like for TNA's Wrestlemania it didn't seem all that special.


It was fine, Drag is just a TNA hater.



WhatADrag said:


> I thought bound for glory was trash outside the main event.
> 
> Things I took from it.
> 
> ...


Sandow is alright, I don't remember anyone saying he was WWE Championship material. LOL but he's definitely better than jobber status which was what WWE saw him as.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> It was fine, Drag is just a TNA hater.
> 
> 
> Sandow is alright, I don't remember anyone saying he was WWE Championship material. LOL but he's definitely better than jobber status which was what WWE saw him as.




I'm not a hater. Tna is just garbage. I give tonight some pointers tho. I'm a fan of lashely now.

I remember people being mad sandow lost his cash in and saying he could have been a good wwe champion.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2016)

I get the feeling people weren't so much upset that Sandow lost it, but rather they were upset that Cena won that match. It just eventually kinda manifested as people being heavily behind Sandow.

I for one still think he got a shitty hand though. He was never top guy material, but I would've appreciated it if some of the cool stuff he was in had lasted more than 4 seconds. He and Cody were perfect together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I get the feeling people weren't so much upset that Sandow lost it, but rather they were upset that Cena won that match. It just eventually kinda manifested as people being heavily behind Sandow.
> 
> I for one still think he got a shitty hand though. He was never top guy material, but I would've appreciated it if some of the cool stuff he was in had lasted more than 4 seconds. He and Cody were perfect together.



I became a Sandow fan when he buried Orton and his stupid theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Happy birthday brother.





kurisu said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> -------
> 
> So guys. What's been happening in the world of wrasslin?



Thanks guys much appreciated.

Also ADR no showed AAA again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated.
> 
> Also ADR no showed AAA again


ADR starting to come off a major ass hole lmao. No wonder why someone like Paige her age is going bananas right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I never liked adr in the wwe.  It wouldn't bother me if he no-showed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Watch Luke Cage guys. Apollo Crews needs to watch Luke Cage too.



WhatADrag said:


> ADR starting to come off a major ass hole lmao. No wonder why someone like Paige her age is going bananas right now.



I mean on a deeper level too you have to look at their backgrounds and the psychological way a dude whose way more experienced then her could flex that and really burrow in there. I'm sure the wrestling family thing really helped him lay down some pipe.

I'm a little surprised he no-showed his first event though. Like as Juice will come and hyperbolize, ADR has done this to them once before last year when he held up their championship. Still it's kind of crazy to act like AAA is some downtrodden indy. 



Rukia said:


> I never liked adr in the wwe.  It wouldn't bother me if he no-showed.



I think you kind of pinpointed the problem without realizing it. You never liked him in the WWE. If you were Mexican and wanted to see a dude you perceived as making it you'd probably care if he no showed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Is he beloved in Mexico?  My gut tells me that someone like Rey Mysterio is a lot more popular.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Glorious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Watch Luke Cage guys. Apollo Crews needs to watch Luke Cage too.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Luke Cage is the type of badass superhero  that is needed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Also my little cousin loves ADR and my aunt told me he was crying after they said he wouldn't show up in Monterrey.

I have now grown to utterly shit on anything ADR does after that


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Watch Luke Cage guys. Apollo Crews needs to watch Luke Cage too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I need to learn from del Rio game then


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I hope that Raw has an entire show tonight with no Mick Foley and no Stephanie.  I would be delighted by that.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2016)

Didn't watch BFG last night. Stumbled into Connecticut via train.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated.
> 
> Also ADR no showed AAA again



Albert, what the fuck? 



SoulTaker said:


> Watch Luke Cage guys. Apollo Crews needs to watch Luke Cage too.



I was at my folk's house yesterday and my dad tricked me into watching it for a half hour. That shit is patcha_edit.jpg. Gonna check it out from episode 1 when I find the time.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Also my little cousin loves ADR and my aunt told me he was crying after they said he wouldn't show up in Monterrey.
> 
> I have now grown to utterly shit on anything ADR does after that



*shrugs*, Hey, as good a reason as any.
The guy's starting to strike me as pretty self-centered with all this hopping around.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 3, 2016)

"Fluff it up."

Not PG


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2016)

she seems awkward and corny

why is the the face that runs the place, the CHAMP that runs the camp wasting his time


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is he beloved in Mexico?  My gut tells me that someone like Rey Mysterio is a lot more popular.



That's like saying that The Rock is a lot more popular than Cena as if that nullifies the other ones overwhelming popularity.



Shirker said:


> I was at my folk's house yesterday and my dad tricked me into watching it for a half hour. That shit is patcha_edit.jpg. Gonna check it out from episode 1 when I find the time.



Honestly in the first 5 minutes they have a real talk about the state of the NBA and the dialogue is so genuine and authentic that it really sets the tone for how real and authentic the show is. I grew up in New York and I work there and the places and the character of those places is completely understood on this show. Luke Cage is hands down the best black superhero i've ever watched. Dude is a real black superhero and not just a superhero whose black.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The guy's *starting* to strike me as pretty self-centered with all this hopping around.


come on man.  You didn't figure it out during his first appearance?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

ADR is lucha royalty. They'll keep fucking with him because his dad is one of the 10 most famous luchadors ever, and he's got MMA drawing power too. 

I'm not crazy into Lucha but looking at dudes like Texano and it's kind of clear why ADR is so sought after. I mean that's why a bunch of the wrestling analyst were really scratching their heads about him coming back until he kicked Cena in the head and pinned him clean.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> come on man.  You didn't figure it out during his first appearance?




I mean like... it's wrestling, so it stands to reason the member of the talent would have an ego. I just didn't think it was "Leave a promotion because of money, leave another promotion because of money and just plain not show up at a mainstream promotion because lolwhatever" bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

When does this fucking shit start I'm so excited


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Hearing noble is in horrible shape.

The knife went through somewhere near his spine and through his lung


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glorious!


Why do these come up as half there, half not?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When does this fucking shit start I'm so excited


The greatest tag team that ever lived.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Why do these come up as half there, half not?


Cause god hates us. (Meaning sellout Tazmo)


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel like this classic tournament just leading to a finals rematch from the last take over for the tag titles.

Fait to assume?

Won't be mad about it either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 3, 2016)

I wouldn't mind because you basically have to put The Revival in the finals but then again they eliminated the top 2 tag teams in the division to put singles competitors into the finals. 

Honestly I really wouldn't be surprised if Dash and Dawson get bounced in the second round since they're bumping up against Authors of Pain. I'm hyped for that match since Dash and Dawson guile vs Authors of Pain's brute strength basically books itself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

When is this shit supposed to start?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Could we get kota n kenta vs areis and strong in the finals ?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 3, 2016)

Cedric could be that Luke Cage, dude has that old school vibe and the ppl know hes a hard worker. Add in some of that no nonesense tough atitude and you got him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Swear to god if tonight's Main event is Ashton and Masterson vs KO and Jericho I demand the ratings fall to 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm starting to think that the Raw roster is devoid of talent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

This fucking episode!  Paige is a terrible influence.  She has Brie in full-on Brie mode.  Drunk asf during the European tour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Raw isn't even on yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

So starting off Raw with Baby Gurl.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Total Divas episode.  I'm ready to watch Raw now though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

lol, Roman Reigns.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 3, 2016)

We're listening Graves,they boo the shit out of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Mix reactions.   And Lana comes out to more cheers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> We're listening Graves,they boo the shit out of him.


It is refreshing that Graves admitted that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank You Lana chants


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you Lana chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How bad do you think TNA will get buried if WWE buys it?




No harder than its already done to itself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Holy shit, Rusev out to cheers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

What, does the Hell in the Cell match fit with Reigns or Rusev?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

That booking makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Need the 2k commercial writers to write raw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> What, does the Hell in the Cell match fit with Reigns or Rusev?



Most "personal" feud going on at the moment



Reigns is a beast. Nothing can stop this man

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Spear on top of the cage I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

I fucks with kendrick seriously


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Not sure I like the purple ropes during these cruiserweight matches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Did I hear right?  Sasha against Charlotte is the main event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Cool, Kendrick wins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm sure they will battle for the title at Hell in the Cell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

I thought that was title match


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought that was title match


I thought they called it a title rematch last week.  But apparently not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

This man look like jesus


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Brie's dog bites John?  Total Bellas is a must watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No harder than its already done to itself.



Thanks Obama Dixie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Welp looks like a legalized rape match is up next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Time for Braun to get involved in an actual feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

When the fuck did Khris become mod? 

What the fuck happened while I was busy?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I feel like he has fought guys like this since his introduction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Wasting your time, blame creative and Vince for feeding you children.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

So no more squash matches? Fucking finally. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> When the fuck did Khris become mod?
> 
> What the fuck happened while I was busy?



About 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

A diva main event?  In LA of all places?  Brave move.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Main event gonna be lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A diva main event?  In LA of all places?  Brave move.



How?

Its Sasha vs charlotte not Niki Bella vs molly holly


----------



## God Movement (Oct 3, 2016)

Well, time to go to sleep. Roman's segment went by early, so the show is about done


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 3, 2016)

Time for some laughs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Best friends!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So no more squash matches? Fucking finally.
> 
> 
> 
> About 2 weeks ago.



Just don't become Steph or HHH levels of Authority here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

We MLP now. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Just don't become Steph or HHH levels of Authority here


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens and Jericho should win this match.  They are a lot more talented than these scrubs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Raw is MLP  


I quit. I can't even


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Well those were some brutal trades.   One on New Day's popularity and one on Owens's weight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

That was an entertaining segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

No Mick.  No Stephanie.  So far so good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

I would love to see Jericho and Owens capture the belts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

The Titus brand???  Well whatever creative can come up with the guy then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Well so much for the character build up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Sami needs something to do. Maybe Cruiserweight division?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Sami sucks.  Y2J kicked his ass at the last ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sami sucks.  Y2J kicked his ass at the last ppv.



Kayfabe lives


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

So Gallows and Anderson going against Golden Truth.  Didn't know they were keeping Truth and Goldust together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

And that skit was somewhat pointless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Poor Fandango tho.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And that skit was somewhat pointless.


Worth it to hear about that 70's show with Owens and Jericho as the main characters.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Too many lame tag teams wasting screen time.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 3, 2016)

well now Del Rio got attacked..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2016)

Kenju said:


> well now Del Rio got attacked..



Is someone targeting wrestlers?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Jericho bleeding pretty good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Damn Jericho is bleeding there.    And the hell they made a live action film out of a CGI cartoon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Ouch, Jericho eating two finishers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

I just realized we never see darren young


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ouch, Jericho eating two finishers.


With a broken nose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Rick Swann, a future member of New Day?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Welp, Steph had to show up soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

This match gonna be lit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Someone has to kick Stephanie's ass at Survivor Series.  Bayley maybe?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2016)

Loving the cruiserweights


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Loving the cruiserweights


Yup


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2016)

anyone who has a link help woul be much appreciated .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2016)

Very enjoyable match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Kind of a clumsy finish.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Please bring back Emma.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Please bring back Emma.


It seems you're getting Emmalina.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2016)

I wanna pound Emma into da earf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

No Dana please


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2016)

1 Vs 1 now


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Emma looked fit asf in that promo.  Goddamn..


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2016)

The way those legs went up though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 3, 2016)

The Boss wins the title again


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2016)

Banks win again lmao.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 3, 2016)

damn Charlotte is incredible


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2016)

Charlotte's having a hard time keeping Keyfabe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Only because her little buddy took a cheap shot on Dana before the match.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2016)

Look like some genuine emotion there from Sasha...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

Decent Raw this week.  Some of the tag team stuff was a mess.  But limiting Stephanie and Mick sure helps.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice to see it go back to Da BOSS.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Charlotte the best women's wrestler overall

Soul taker can't tell me nothing - kanye west


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2016)

The quality of the match was mostly due to Charlotte.  I don't like her that much.  But I'm willing to be honest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2016)

Charlotte>>>>>

That she's a lower tier from the other horsewomen nonsense<<<


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Sasha winning title at Raw again. Boy they needed every trick to help Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't worry.  Women's title on Smackdown changing hands on Sunday.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Also ADR no showed AAA again





SoulTaker said:


> I'm a little surprised he no-showed his first event though. Like as Juice will come and hyperbolize, ADR has done this to them once before last year when he held up their championship. Still it's kind of crazy to act like AAA is some downtrodden indy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Women's title on Smackdown changing hands on Sunday.


Nah


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

Sasha is gettin exposed on these RAWs but I'm glad she got the title, hopefully she gets a reign now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> well now Del Rio got attacked..



Just saw the photos.  He was caught pretty bad (Not ultra bad but bad enough).  Yeah his reasons for the no show were legit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah


From a storytelling perspective.. That is where they need to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2016)

Nah.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte the best women's wrestler overall
> 
> Soul taker can't tell me nothing - kanye west





WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte>>>>>
> 
> That she's a lower tier from the other horsewomen nonsense<<<





Charlotte has seven matches rated 3.5 stars are higher. Sasha Banks has been a key component of every single one of those matches except for the two that were singles with Natalya. You are crazy if you think the gap between them as wrestlers isn't pretty massive. Sasha has a more varied list of opponents and has more high quality matches than Charlotte.

Charlotte's best feud is Sasha. Charlotte doesn't even have her own character. I can show you the list of monikers and her finishers again, she is a gender bent Flair sequel. I'm not one for biases, even when I hate something I try to see its merits. If you really can't see it then you're being obtuse, or a prisoner of the moment, or both. Moonsault spots don't erase or mitigate what she is which is basically the female version of Sabu-lite. Which I guess just makes her a spot monkey. The example of the work still necessary for her to do to be at the same level as the other girls is right above, she injured Sasha, watch Charlotte's work as the base for these matches and see how she catches girls awkwardly with a really startling consistency.

Jeff Hardy has amazing spots too, no one would say he's a better wrestler then Kurt Angle though.


He got stabbed.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Sasha Banks winning is really cool and all but I need Bayley to hold that title.
Also Heel Emma to Emmalina? Cringe.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

I hope Eva comes back soon so she can take the title off Becky. It's a big money program


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't know wall the stats, but I definitely agree with SoulTaker this. The little bit that I caught last night was the best I have personally seen Charlotte. Commentators also deserve credit for trying to put some fire into the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Sasha Banks winning is really cool and all but I need Bayley to hold that title.
> Also Heel Emma to Emmalina? Cringe.



I don't get why they keep giving her dancing themed gimmicks. 

Idk this is a personal preference thing but Emma to me has a bunch of the markers of what people find objectively attractive. I'd say she's one of the hottest divas they have, she has that sexy accent that's not kind of cagney'd like Becky or Paige's, and she can work. So why do they constantly fuck up with Emma?



God Movement said:


> I hope Eva comes back soon so she can take the title off Becky. It's a big money program



I think Eva is who was supposed to win but her being out with the suspension and the way the women have been performing has put the pause button on her push. The one thing here is that they have to continue to diversify the entrance, the voiceover guy should have new material every month for her entrance. I think one of the dangers though is that her entrance was getting so over that people wanted to see her.



Raiden said:


> I don't know wall the stats, but I definitely agree with SoulTaker this. The little bit that I caught last night was the best I have personally seen Charlotte. Commentators also deserve credit for trying to put some fire into the match.



I think this is honestly the one area where Raw beats Smackdown. I love Mauro Ranallo but in terms of putting people over Graves is just wow. He makes everything mean something, so does Ranallo but I just feel like Graves is more natural. If it wasn't for Cole sort of fucking up and sort of killing the immersion more often then not it'd be a bit better. 

The Ashton Kutcher/Danny Masterson segment was really one of the worst commentary segments this company has ever had but Graves ability to still look good in a situation like that is pretty amazing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Charlotte>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Also I'm hearing this

"Meltzer: WWE in very serious talks with Bill Goldberg. Deal may already he done."

Goldberg vs brock at mania here we come.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

I hate that Brock is in all the WWE 2K17 advertisements.  Dean Ambrose called John Cena a part timer.  That is exactly what Brock is.  A full time member of the roster should have been the focus!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte>>>>>


I want to see if Sasha can actually carry a feud.  I'm not entirely convinced that she can.  Someone else mentioned this a few days ago.  But she is actually repulsive on the mic; one of the worst in the business.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

I fully expected Brock vs Roman at Mania. If we get Brock vs Goldberg I wonder what Roman Reigns is doing.

I can see:

Cena vs Ambrose - WWE Title
Rollins vs HHH
Roman Reigns vs ??? - US Title
Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens - Universal Title
Bayley vs Sasha Banks - Raw Women's Title
Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella vs Carmella (basically a large women's match) - Smackdown Women's Title
Undertaker vs ???
American Alpha vs Usos (dunno about this) - Smackdown Tag Team Titles
Sheamus and Cesaro vs The Club - Raw Tag Team Titles
New Day vs ??? (it's possible we'll just see a segment)
Bray Wyatt vs ???
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton
Brock vs Goldberg

That's 13 matches. Of course it's too early to tell, but I know these guys will be on the card.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro are going to last all the way until Wrestlemania?  You are crazy.  And your Smackdown Women's Title match means that the storytelling going on right now won't advance at all in the next 6 months!

I do like some of your other ideas though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I hate that Brock is in all the WWE 2K17 advertisements.  Dean Ambrose called John Cena a part timer.  That is exactly what Brock is.  A full time member of the roster should have been the focus!



I'm fine with part time brock. He always brings that arua and overness none of the roster has. I just don't think he deserve to be champ if he's part time.




Rukia said:


> I want to see if Sasha can actually carry a feud.  I'm not entirely convinced that she can.  Someone else mentioned this a few days ago.  But she is actually repulsive on the mic; one of the worst in the business.


It wass someone else and myself. Last night Sasha and bayley little segment was actually watchable.

Shes not believable on the mic. She makes those roman reigns face expressions when talking. I'm just like stop it. Lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I fully expected Brock vs Roman at Mania. If we get Brock vs Goldberg I wonder what Roman Reigns is doing.
> 
> I can see:
> 
> ...



Soooooo fucking hard to predict the future when I can't even tell what's going to happen during rumble time.

I see 
Brock vs goldberg
Cena vs ambrose
Aj vs Orton
Shaq vs big show


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Ah shit, they have that battle royal thing don't they. Also forgot about Show vs Shaq. Let me revise mine


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2016)

I give ranallo some slack by virture of the fact that he has peanuts to work with when it comes to his partners. jbl is routinely terrible with faint glimmers of gold every now and then while otunga literally has nothing of substance to say. graves has the benefit of being paired with cole who's decent in his own right and saxton who he has established chemistry with from their nxt days

wwe fucked up not pairing graves with ranallo because it just makes sense to pair your best play-by-play commentator with your best color commentator. that's how you end up with revered teams like monsoon/heenan and lawler/ross

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Cena vs Ambrose - WWE Title
Rollins vs HHH
Roman Reigns vs ??? - US Title
Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens - Universal Title
Bayley vs Sasha Banks - Raw Women's Title
Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Bella vs Carmella (basically a large women's match) - Smackdown Women's Title
Undertaker vs ???
Andre Memorial Battle Royal
Enzo and Big Cass vs The Club - Raw Tag Team Titles
_New Day (segment)_
TJ Perkins vs Cedric Alexander vs Brian Kendrick - Cruiserweight Title
AJ Styles vs Randy Orton
Brock vs Goldberg
Big Show vs Shaq

Changed my mind on a few. I think Enzo and Cass win the tag titles at Mania. No IC Title match to make way for the CW Title. No Smackdown Tag Team title match. Because I don't think they'll flood it. This Mania could easily have 14 matches IMO. Bray must wrestle this year.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to see if Sasha can actually carry a feud.  I'm not entirely convinced that she can.  Someone else mentioned this a few days ago.  But she is actually repulsive on the mic; one of the worst in the business.


She's alright on the mic. Hardly the worst in the business. Some of you are daffy on what you expect from these people's mic skills. rofl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Just think it's too hard to predict the card right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> She's alright on the mic. Hardly the worst in the business. Some of you are daffy on what you expect from these people's mic skills. rofl.


She's not alright stop it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It wass someone else and myself. Last night Sasha and bayley little segment was actually watchable.
> 
> Shes not believable on the mic. She makes those roman reigns face expressions when talking. I'm just like stop it. Lmao


Sasha might work better as a heel tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> She's not alright stop it.


There you go being a hater again. lol She's hardly any more terrible on the stick than any of the other women. She's a OK in my book.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

SAF, come on now dude.  It is awful.  Rosa Mendes would be better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> There you go being a hater again. lol She's hardly any more terrible on the stick than any of the other women. She's a OK in my book.


How am I being a hater? I recognize her as the best female talent. But her mic skills are garbage.

Its more of the fact she's not believable than more of she can't actually speak


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sasha might work better as a heel tbh.


Probably so. she picked up steam as a heel and the character just works better when she's one. also tired of seeing her cry or on the verge of crying every time she wins a title, but that's just me


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

ted. said:


> Probably so. she picked up steam as a heel and the character just works better when she's one. also tired of seeing her cry or on the verge of crying every time she wins a title, but that's just me





WhatADrag said:


> How am I being a hater? I recognize her as the best female talent. But her mic skills are garbage.
> 
> Its more of the fact she's not believable than more of she can't actually speak




No you're right but I think what you're keying in on is the problem with the booking. I mean the real issue with Drag's criticisms is that they're an abstractist view with literally zero context.

I mean for all intents and purposes we're sitting here denigrating Sasha for her mic work and yet her and Bayley proved to be mainstream draws in a feud that was predicated on the storytelling in and out of the ring.

I think the problem with Sasha is that they have her just say shit that isn't true and they overproduce her because she's black and has a bit of a twang that can be considered sort of ghetto by white people. The problem is that WWE doesn't care about making role models for girls, they don't see the viability of it as a draw despite the fact it's that kind of culture that makes it so they can run NXT in MSG.

The best promos Sasha does is the fiery promo, same with Becky. That's the realness right there and to me that dichotomy of being able to tell story building promos when it's time for the fire and not necessarily being good at the more comedy/entertainment promos equals average mic work. 

I mean the "What it means to be a boss" promo was one of the best promos a women has cut in the WWE since AJ Lee told the Bellas that talent wasn't sexually transmitted.



WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro are going to last all the way until Wrestlemania?  You are crazy.  And your Smackdown Women's Title match means that the storytelling going on right now won't advance at all in the next 6 months!
> 
> I do like some of your other ideas though.



I get that part of the trolling act is to kind of emulate the old school Cornette vibe but I really have to ask you why would Sheamus/Cesaro be such a problem? Like if I was an old-school sort of guy I don't see how you can be against a feud that has two hosses getting a months long build to a feud. Especially into today's product where overexposure leads to an inability to do long form storytelling without it getting stale, but I mean isn't this feud a throwback in a lot of ways? Like isn't this kind of like what Mr.Perfect/Texas Tornado or Mr.Perfect/Bret Hart sort of was in a lot of ways?

My biggest issue with the Cesaro/Sheamus stuff is that it's not for a tertiary title. I think that WWE is fucking up every single day by not adding a title to give the really listless motherfuckers who can't touch the midcard belts something to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Also I'm hearing this
> 
> "Meltzer: WWE in very serious talks with Bill Goldberg. Deal may already he done."
> 
> Goldberg vs brock at mania here we come.



As if Brock's matches aren't boring already, they stick 50 year old guy that's been retired for 10 years and just had a knee surgery into the mix.



ted. said:


> I give ranallo some slack by virture of the fact that he has peanuts to work with when it comes to his partners. jbl is routinely terrible with faint glimmers of gold every now and then while otunga literally has nothing of substance to say. graves has the benefit of being paired with cole who's decent in his own right and saxton who he has established chemistry with from their nxt days
> 
> wwe fucked up not pairing graves with ranallo because it just makes sense to pair your best play-by-play commentator with your best color commentator. that's how you end up with revered teams like monsoon/heenan and lawler/ross



I actually like Saxton. Nice to see a 100% face color commentator once in a while.



ted. said:


> Probably so. she picked up steam as a heel and the character just works better when she's one. *also tired of seeing her cry or on the verge of crying every time she wins a title, but that's just me*



@bold I agree. Like you're already passed that emotional moment, time to move on and act like an established main eventer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I actually like Saxton. Nice to see a 100% face color commentator once in a while.



I've been paying more attention to him since you guys commented on the emotion aspect and I think you're right. I just think that his function on the announce team is too much like Prime-Cole back when he was winning commentating awards, yet Saxton doesn't really have a palpable base of knowledge. Still a good track to be on, wouldn't be surprised if being in this environment helps him grow even more, especially now that Cole is clearly in the mentor role. 



kurisu said:


> @bold I agree. Like you're already passed that emotional moment, time to move on and act like an established main eventer.



I think we're getting a reset on her and the reset means running through the same stuff again? This isn't meant to be a criticism but the 4 horsewoman are so close to each other that they can't maintain kayfabe at all. Like they're pretty terrible at it but that's a learned skill I guess?

I mean look at AJ Styles, dude fucking fled the scene as soon as he won the title because he didn't want the crowd to have a prolonged "you deserve it" chant. These girls are all relatively young so it's easier to get swept up in it I guess.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro are going to last all the way until Wrestlemania?  You are crazy.  And your Smackdown Women's Title match means that the storytelling going on right now won't advance at all in the next 6 months!
> 
> I do like some of your other ideas though.



Fight me on the Mania pre-show


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

AJ Lee mic skills aren't easy to emulate apparently.  I would have classroom training at NXT and the girls would spend hours watching AJ Lee tapes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

I actually think the Cesaro Sheamus tag stuff is fun and could continue to be fun.  But seeing them destroy jobbers every week is not fun.  No excuse for their match last night.  I think it was clear that the same match a week earlier was not well received.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I've been paying more attention to him since you guys commented on the emotion aspect and I think you're right. I just think that his function on the announce team is too much like Prime-Cole back when he was winning commentating awards, yet Saxton doesn't really have a palpable base of knowledge. Still a good track to be on, wouldn't be surprised if being in this environment helps him grow even more, especially now that Cole is clearly in the mentor role.



So far his role doesn't require that much knowledge outside the sphere of the WWE. I mean, other than Ranello, Graves, and laughably JBL the other commentators don't even attempt to talk about that stuff. Like Ted said, he mostly gets by with his chemistry with the other two. Not saying he's amazing, but he's not exactly "shit" either.




> I think we're getting a reset on her and the reset means running through the same stuff again? This isn't meant to be a criticism but the 4 horsewoman are so close to each other that they can't maintain kayfabe at all. Like they're pretty terrible at it but that's a learned skill I guess?
> 
> I mean look at AJ Styles, dude fucking fled the scene as soon as he won the title because he didn't want the crowd to have a prolonged "you deserve it" chant. These girls are all relatively young so it's easier to get swept up in it I guess.



You're not wrong, but it's getting tedious. Like these girls need to get a talk from Triple about this. Hopefully Asuka doesn't get dragged into that as well when she debuts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2016)

Is it true Goldberg will debut next monday??


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So far his role doesn't require that much knowledge outside the sphere of the WWE. I mean, other than Ranello, Graves, and laughably JBL the other commentators don't even attempt to talk about that stuff. Like Ted said, he mostly gets by with his chemistry with the other two. *Not saying he's amazing, but he's not exactly "shit" either.*



You know what there's value in that, like that's the number one most forgettable thing when it comes to anything. There's value in simply being replacement level. So yeah I definitely see him a bit differently now then I did about 3 weeks ago when I was saying Otunga is way better.

Without quoting but referencing your last comment I think the problem is that they're trying to "Titan" way the females without actually knowing how to market their characters because the concept is so foreign to them. So they have to manufacture and create these contrivances to get the girls over in the most inorganic way. 

I firmly believe the women should just fight and basically never have mic time, that they should be booked like WCW cruiserweights were in '97-'98 and the talking segments should never be longer then 10 minutes. Thing is that Asuka is so unique in that she's basically female Lesnar and the most believable woman they've had maybe ever. I just think they'll ruin it instead of nurturing it. Hell she's so good that they really don't have a way to take the belt off of her in NXT, Ember Moon really ain't ready for it.



Rukia said:


> AJ Lee mic skills aren't easy to emulate apparently. I would have classroom training at NXT and the girls would spend hours watching AJ Lee tapes.



I don't think that's the issue, the majority of the girls you see getting talking time were getting promo lessons from Dusty. Promo class is a class at the PC. They should definitely be watching AJ promos though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No you're right but I think what you're keying in on is the problem with the booking. I mean the real issue with Drag's criticisms is that they're an abstractist view with literally zero context.
> 
> I mean for all intents and purposes we're sitting here denigrating Sasha for her mic work and yet her and Bayley proved to be mainstream draws in a feud that was predicated on the storytelling in and out of the ring.
> 
> ...


Were you saying that  Sasha talks with no context or trying to discredit my opinion by saying  I have no contexts to back my claims?

I know Sasha and bayley are draws. This doesn't mean they can't recieve criticism. Its no different than dean ambrose being a draw and you saying he has the worst offense on the roster at the moment.

Sasha and bayley just aren't that believe able when they have segments or promos in my opinion. Her promos have been very roman reigns like. I'm not saying she's just as worse as roman, but in the aspect of when she talks everything seems forced more than natural.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2016)

So I saw in my reccommendeds on Youtube that Sasha won her Championship match. Fuckin' weird, but no complaints from me, I guess. It does bring to question why they couldn't just have her win at Night of Champions, but whatever.

How was the rest on Raw last night?



WhatADrag said:


> Sasha and bayley just aren't that believe able when they have segments or promos in my opinion. Her promos have been very roman reigns like. I'm not saying she's just as worse as roman, but in the aspect of when she talks everything seems forced more than natural.



I think Baylee's promos are fine. They're a little awkward, and she should definitely strive to improve, but I think that awkwardness works in tandem with her character. She's a very nice, very driven person who has no need to do speeches or trash talk (for now) and it works IMO. Sasha though... yeah, her promos kinda hurt to listen to these days. She has kind of a lisp that makes it sound weird whenever she tries to sound aggressive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Were you saying that  Sasha talks with no context or trying to discredit my opinion by saying  I have no contexts to back my claims?
> 
> I know Sasha and bayley are draws. This doesn't mean they can't recieve criticism. Its no different than dean ambrose being a draw and you saying he has the worst offense on the roster at the moment.
> 
> Sasha and bayley just aren't that believe able when they have segments or promos in my opinion. Her promos have been very roman reigns like. I'm not saying she's just as worse as roman, but in the aspect of when she talks everything seems forced more than natural.



Yes, I'm saying the opinion hold little merit because it lacks any real support or so much as an anecdote to support it. I'm not even strongly disagreeing with you I'm just simply pointing out why you are way too extreme in a view you can't even really support. 

Because what I said was:



SoulTaker said:


> The best promos Sasha does is the fiery promo, same with Becky. That's the realness right there and to me that dichotomy of being able to tell story building promos when it's time for the fire and not necessarily being good at the more comedy/entertainment promos equals average mic work.



They're both average. I mean even the guys that analyze wrestling who I don't agree with have this same criticism of Sasha's mic work with the same caveat that she's way better at promos where she has to be emotional. VOW, Meltzer, Uproxx, Austin even. So the insinuation she's trash there is just comes off as a misguided attempt to prop up Charlotte. By the way before you say anything further about the promos:


I'm not saying don't criticize them I'm saying at least be in the neighborhood of a valid criticism especially in this manner. It's not often you lose credibility for painting accurate pictures.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes, I'm saying the opinion hold little merit because it lacks any real support or so much as an anecdote to support it. I'm not even strongly disagreeing with you I'm just simply pointing out why you are way too extreme in a view you can't even really support.
> 
> Because what I said was:
> 
> ...



How does it lack any real support when the evidence is on video? And its not like I'm the only one with this opinion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Need Jericho to go on a title run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How does it lack any real support when the evidence is on video? And its not like I'm the only one with this opinion.



Because you're not actually citing anything you're just saying this is this and that is that. You can't even say when she was bad or what specifically supports the analysis you're giving. I'm not even disputing the criticism, I'm disputing the strength of the criticism because trash =/= average.

You're in the minority, the only other people in here who think these girls(Becky,Charlotte,Sasha) are trash on the mic are people with agendas or trolls. So I mean do you really want to use I'm not the only one who thinks this as a proper support for your case?



Shirker said:


> So I saw in my reccommendeds on Youtube that Sasha won her Championship match. Fuckin' weird, but no complaints from me, I guess. It does bring to question why they couldn't just have her win at Night of Champions, but whatever.
> 
> How was the rest on Raw last night?
> 
> I think Baylee's promos are fine. They're a little awkward, and she should definitely strive to improve, but I think that awkwardness works in tandem with her character. She's a very nice, very driven person who has no need to do speeches or trash talk (for now) and it works IMO. Sasha though... yeah, her promos kinda hurt to listen to these days. She has kind of a lisp that makes it sound weird whenever she tries to sound aggressive.



It's a lisp! That's what it is, I thought it was like an accent because she's from like Springfield Mass or whatever.

Raw was very average to me at least. Very mixed bag.

Exactly that is the Bayley character. I mean that's the thing with Bayley, she's supposed to be a cipher for the audience in the sense that she gets to be a superstar. Like the reason why the promo with her writing the school essay about how she was going to be a WWE superstar and win the belt is so real is because you can feel how happy she is to be there in the best way. Like she's a true blue white meat babyface that WWE has basically not had since 95 Bret Hart was getting his knee destroyed by Owen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So I saw in my reccommendeds on Youtube that Sasha won her Championship match. Fuckin' weird, but no complaints from me, I guess. It does bring to question why they couldn't just have her win at Night of Champions, but whatever.
> 
> How was the rest on Raw last night?



New Day and Jeri-KO segment stole the show IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes, I'm saying the opinion hold little merit because it lacks any real support or so much as an anecdote to support it. I'm not even strongly disagreeing with you I'm just simply pointing out why you are way too extreme in a view you can't even really support.
> 
> Because what I said was:
> 
> ...



I support my evidence all the time man. I just haven't been specific today. I've said countless times I don't like Sashas segment or promos the night it happens. You act like I just hate and just say things outlandish to get a reaction. And why do you always use Charlotte as a counterpoint to prove Sashas better? While you think Charlotte is average I think shes dope.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a lisp! That's what it is, I thought it was like an accent because she's from like Springfield Mass or whatever.



It could be both. She does have some vocal ticks that point toward a slight accent, but yeah, most of it is definitely the severe case of mudmouf she's got. I wonder if it has something to do with the way promos work on Raw. I don't watch NXT, but I really can't imagine the problem being that prevelant on that show. Or was it?



kurisu said:


> New Day and Jeri-KO segment stole the show IMHO.



New Day, Jericho and KO in the same promo. 

I'll see if I can check it out later.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> New Day and Jeri-KO segment stole the show IMHO.



Yeah this was the good that I was saying really balanced out the show for me. I really was into the segment because I'm a huge proponent of New Day using the rub from the Demolition record to use the freebird rule on the Universal Championship. In a lot of ways that segment was good because of how much stuff they can spin out from it.



WhatADrag said:


> I support my evidence all the time man. I just haven't been specific today. I've said countless times I don't like Sashas segment or promos the night it happens. You act like I just hate and just say things outlandish to get a reaction. And why do you always use Charlotte as a counterpoint to prove Sashas better? While you think Charlotte is average I think shes dope.



Actually Raiden accused you of hating I'm just calling you inaccurate in regards to this one.

I used Charlotte as the counterpoint because you opened the door with your antics from the night before where you just had to bring my name up and make references to me when I wasn't even here. Furthermore if I'm trying to make a point and I'm trying to articulate it to you in the best way possible how is finding a baseline you can relate or use a gauge something that's outside the scope? I mean if you're saying Sasha is this terrible promo and Charlotte is so much better then getting shown evidence to the contrary would hopefully make you realize the criticism is not credible because it's too harsh especially when the same scrutiny shows chinks in Charlotte's mic armor. 



Shirker said:


> It could be both. She does have some vocal ticks that point toward a slight accent, but yeah, most of it is definitely the severe case of mudmouf she's got. I wonder if it has something to do with the way promos work on Raw. I don't watch NXT, but I really can't imagine the problem being that prevelant on that show. Or was it?



Somewhat but not at this level. The thing is that in NXT the girls basically only cut promos that further the feud, so stuff like coming out and doing segments with Enzo and Cass that's house show stuff. And that's an entirely different thing as the house shows are more intimate in nature. 

It was written with consistency too so you don't have these really stupid moments where Sasha is saying she wants Dana Brooke at ringside so she can keep an eye on her then challenging for a match where if she wins then Dana is at ringside. Now think about the Becky/Alexa contract signing and for me I think it's simply Ryan Ward.

Her heel promos on NXT were pretty good stuff, especially when she was the heel for Bayley, Charlotte, and Becky but that's because Ward doesn't try to make the women into something their not, he plays to their strengths instead of trying to force them to do things even if it showcases their weaknesses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah this was the good that I was saying really balanced out the show for me. I really was into the segment because I'm a huge proponent of New Day using the rub from the Demolition record to use the freebird rule on the Universal Championship. In a lot of ways that segment was good because of how much stuff they can spin out from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlotte>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte>>>>


Sasha>>>>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

> Regarding rumors of Bound For Glory being canceled last week, she said the show was never not going to happen but admitted that the company scrambled to make things happen leading up to this past Sunday's pay-per-view.
> 
> Dixie made it clear that she's still the majority owner but admitted that there has been in-fighting and a power struggle among other owners. Dixie was said to be surprised that everyone was so worried about the status of the company. She also apologized to everyone for the amount of worry and concern that was going around. After the meeting, some talents felt like she helped to ease some of their concerns and there was respect for her stepping up to address the locker room but there's still a lot of worry about what the future holds.






Just wanted to address this and say that you should read the whole link as well as the story underneath because I really want some of you to think about Bound for Glory and realize that some of you who had no intention of watching it or bringing it up did exactly that when BFG happened.

They drew your eyeballs to their product because of the narrative and unknown surrounding the company. The "mysterious" third party benefactor, the infighting angles, publicly speaking about WWE buying TNA.

Just some food for thought in 2013 BFG did a whopping 13,000 buys. Do you think it's doing that much better today than in 2013?



*
In the top 25 searches over the past 30 days, 9 of the top 25 google trends for TNA involves WWE or Vince McMahon buying them out.*

3 of those references are to the sale.

So less than half of TNA's traffic is based on them selling the company and this isn't even including the fact TJ Perkins is one of the most searched wrestlers for them and he's not even on their roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just wanted to address this and say that you should read the whole link as well as the story underneath because I really want some of you to think about Bound for Glory and realize that some of you who had no intention of watching it or bringing it up did exactly that when BFG happened.
> 
> They drew your eyeballs to their product because of the narrative and unknown surrounding the company. The "mysterious" third party benefactor, the infighting angles, publicly speaking about WWE buying TNA.
> 
> ...




Of course all of this talk was going to give TNA more attention.

None of us won our previous argument though. I said WWE bought it and you said Corgan had already bought it. Neither were correct.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sasha>>>>>>>>


that's where we part ways.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2016)

This disaster panned out far worse than anything I imagined for them.

And I wanted them to succeed even during the Hogan/Bischoff era.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Once Halle Berry said she doesn't know who Flair is... I knew he hit it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Whatadrag captures my opinion perfectly.  Sasha isn't believable when she cuts a promo.  Nikki and Naomi talking about the glow is better; at least there is some entertainment out of that silly promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Ppv needs to have sasha vs Charlotte main eventing in hell in a cell.

Making history


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

If they give Owens the tag-team championship and let him hold it the same time as the Universal title I think I'll be done with Raw for a bit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Of course all of this talk was going to give TNA more attention.
> 
> None of us won our previous argument though. I said WWE bought it and you said Corgan had already bought it. Neither were correct.



Actually I said that it was a worked shoot and that TNA was having issues but were obviously using this to gain attention. So I mean if you need to tell yourself I wasn't right that's cool because semantics wise that is true.  

I'm going to point you to the scoreboard though. TNA is still here, BFG happened and you watched it whether you want to admit to the narrative surrounding TNA as an influence or not, and Vince doesn't own them yet. Sounds kind of like a worked shoot considering they used a shoot to work you.

The fact you have to backpedal and basically say well dude it's Ditzie whose the majority owner and not Corgan, when the essence of the argument was about it being a worked shoot is kind of telling too. Maybe I was on one that day but considering how you acted and the follow up to it, well thanks for letting me off the hook


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually I said that it was a worked shoot and that TNA was having issues but were obviously using this to gain attention. So I mean if you need to tell yourself I wasn't right that's cool because semantics wise that is true.
> 
> I'm going to point you to the scoreboard though. TNA is still here, BFG happened and you watched it whether you want to admit to the narrative surrounding TNA as an influence or not, and Vince doesn't own them yet. Sounds kind of like a worked shoot considering they used a shoot to work you.
> 
> The fact you have to backpedal and basically say well dude it's Ditzie whose the majority owner and not Corgan, when the essence of the argument was about it being a worked shoot is kind of telling too. Maybe I was on one that day but considering how you acted and the follow up to it, well thanks for letting me off the hook


I'm not back peddling. You were the one who said you'll put an egg on your face or some shit that corgan bought the company.

But you're right they worked me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Need Jericho to go on a title run.


The crowd was ready to start rooting for Jericho last night.  Especially when he teased asking Owens for a title shot.  Easiest face turn ever.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Once Halle Berry said she doesn't know who Flair is... I knew he hit it.


Flair having drunken wet dreams bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> New Day and Jeri-KO segment stole the show IMHO.


Saw it. Had me laughing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Flair having drunken wet dreams bro.


Nah I believe he hit it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2016)

anyone else kinda feeling oversaturated of Seth? 

I feel like he really needs to be away from the main event for a while.......... oh wait...... Seth vs HHH feud gonna overshadow KO's reign


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> anyone else kinda feeling oversaturated of Seth?
> 
> I feel like he really needs to be away from the main event for a while.......... oh wait...... Seth vs HHH feud gonna overshadow KO's reign



Seth vs. The Game-uhhh already has a strong build tho. Could be a good match for mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> If they give Owens the tag-team championship and let him hold it the same time as the Universal title I think I'll be done with Raw for a bit.



That would be pretty shitty of them but I mean that's a really minor gripe and really isn't that different from them letting Seth hold 2 belts then having him lose to Cena just to cripple Sting while battleworn.

Still I really just think it's the Demolition streak or bust for New Day. Like they pretty much have nothing that can stop these guys because they move merch and as long as they move merch they'll use that drawing power to keep them together. That's being parlayed into giving them the run to break Demolition's record so they can market them as the GOAT tag-team and consequently they'll have a leg to stand on when they say they aren't racist.



Dean Ambrose said:


> anyone else kinda feeling oversaturated of Seth?
> 
> I feel like he really needs to be away from the main event for a while.......... oh wait...... Seth vs HHH feud gonna overshadow KO's reign



I have more of an issue with the booking then him, if anything I think he's been good in his segments and selling his rage but it's like crocodile tears. I don't even have a problem with the proxy war, KO gets a passive rub just like Seth did and honestly Seth is the only one who can occupy this spot. Seth is the great worker we demand be in the main event usually but he appeals to what Vince and them are into. 

My main problem though is just how the story really doesn't ring true because your chicken shit heel who many were calling a top 10 worst champion ever is getting pushed as the most dangerous man in the locker room? So it's not really him it's just how terribly written the follow up usually is with these types of stories.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah I believe he hit it.


Flair would definitely be the GOAT boat if this is true.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

I hear Sasha& Charlotte might be in a Hell in a Cell match. 

Sasha is gonna kill herself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I hear Sasha& Charlotte might be in a Hell in a Cell match.
> 
> Sasha is gonna kill herself



That'd be pretty revolutionary. Just hope nobody kills themselves over it. I still cringe when I see Mick and Shane's bumps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I hear Sasha& Charlotte might be in a Hell in a Cell match.
> 
> Sasha is gonna kill herself




Would be lit and would need to be the main event.

Not trying to see her ass suicide dive during this shit. Would be scary.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2016)

I cringe everytime i see Sasha do that backstabber move. So weak :/


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2016)

Let's hope sasha doesn't break her neck doing her literal suicide dive/crossbody/whatever the hell it is


...seriously i've reached the point where i get nervous as soon as i see her run the ropes


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Her dive is pretty horrible. If Charlotte didn't catch her she'd be fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Sasha looked hurt during the match last night tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

And I want to see a superplex!  I'm tired of watching people go for it only to get blocked every time.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

I got nervous honestly that Sasha wasn't going to catch Charlotte when she jumped off the rope onto the outside.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm down for a women's hell in a cell just not these two women. They're not safe together and honestly this sounds like something Vince didn't think up and something that he will kill. 

Then again they are trying to push the whole these women are just as good as any superstar angle lately. That's why they were such high picks. 

Idk still say this makes it all the way up to Vince and he kills it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Charlotte should never try that again.  Rick should talk to her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Not my favorite.  But I feel best with Natalya being one of the participants if they are going to go for a match like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

So bet hip hop awards, flash, wild card, and wwe come on all at once


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Her dive is pretty horrible. If Charlotte didn't catch her she'd be fucked up.



Charlotte is one of the worst and most awkward bases on the entire roster. It's crazy that her and Dana Brooke are the two worst at this and are put together, it's not even safe to dive on both of them at the same time. Eva Marie hasn't really been asked to do this for anyone so we don't know how bad/terrible she is at it. 



WhatADrag said:


> So bet hip hop awards, flash, wild card, and wwe come on all at once



This is the test in 18-49. The numbers have been great there.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't forget NCIS & the Vice Presidential Debat tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Surely Nikki Bella won't job tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Sasha/Bayley in a HIaC match could work. They've proven they work well and more importantly in a match like this, safely.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte should never try that again.  Rick should talk to her.



Only for a big 4 show. 



Gibbs said:


> Don't forget NCIS & the Vice Presidential Debat tonight.



No real competition. CBS is going to kill it with all those old folks tuning in.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Surely Nikki Bella won't job tonight.


Surely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Starting off the show with Wyatt and a match of sorts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh no.  Not how I wanted the show to start.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Fully convinced that WWE has no idea how to book Orton anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

So Waytt vs Kane to open the show then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Wasn't Kane supposed to be feuding with Baron Corbin?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

The Jobber Kane vs. The Jobber of Worlds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't Kane supposed to be feuding with Baron Corbin?



Continuity a shit with this company unless you are one of the chosen ones.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Why the fuck is Kane bleeding?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Raw might win this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Supernatural Orton. Fuck off with this garbage.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Upside down. Rightside up. What the fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Why the fuck are they protecting Kane?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

So Job Swagger at Corbin tonight then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Jack Swagger sucks.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Nikki vs. Alexa

Breasts vs. Ass.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Yep.  Nikki is definitely going to job.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Fuck Suplex City.  I don't care about Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Why the hell does Wyatt look like he's stoned out of his mind in that small skit.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  Nikki is definitely going to job.


Why the fuck is she being jobbed out so much.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Idk if it's ass vs breast when you factor the swivel


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

>Knowing that the only reason why Nikki has a match tonight is to promote Total Bellas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Would be silly if Bliss loses.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

That accent of Carmella. Is she actually from the block?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Why the fuck is she being jobbed out so much.



She's technically part time so they're using her to prop up the next generation of girls. She can easily get back all of these wins in time to be fed to Asuka.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

"You thirsty Kardashian wanna be."

Too soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Well Niki won even if it's via DQ.  And Becky comes out.  Do I smell tag team.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> >Knowing that the only reason why Nikki has a match tonight is to promote Total Bellas.


That's the one reason she might do well tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Tag team match Playa!
Teddy Long special

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Tag Team match playa!

EDIT: fucking ninja'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

Crowd loves Nikki


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

I hope the Miz drops the title to Ziggler so he can somehow be inserted into the WWE title scene in time for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Crowd loves Nikki


Did they love Brie more?  All the yes chants.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Alexa went over on Becky....what the fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Becky eating the pin....


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

god, Alexa's hips.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

New champion on Sunday.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Becky eating the pin....


Of course she lost.  Nikki was her tag team partner.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't understand championship booking anymore.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

Of course Alexa went over, its a tag match before a PPV where Alexa will obviously lose


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Yo, this Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt shit is cringe. These are the worst segments I've seen in a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Welp, Brey just got himself caught.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

bae vs. bae will be hard for me. dunno who to root for. 

And the Bray vs. Orton is shittiest program going on now. Rather watch another Braun squash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

I wonder if this Orton/Bray stuff is as bad to us as the Papa Shango/Warrior stuff was back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

I think the Styles/Cena/Ambrose match is the most predictable main event in a long time.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Loving the Randy/Bray stuff most. This is what I like in my wrestling shows: segments.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> bae vs. bae will be hard for me. dunno who to root for.
> 
> And the Bray vs. Orton is shittiest program going on now. Rather watch another Braun squash.



bae.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> bae.



Hoping for a non-finish for another PPV match.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Loving the Randy/Bray stuff most. This is what I like in my wrestling shows: segments.



i'm fine with it. Kinda think the others are just overreacting


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think the Styles/Cena/Ambrose match is the most predictable main event in a long time.


Yeah because a Cena win is reserved for Wrestlemania or RR something like that. It's a toss up between Styles and Ambrose.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Randy/Bray Hardys/Decay ????


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> i'm fine with it. Kinda think the others are just overreacting



They are. Think they just want 90% matches and 10% beatdowns on the ramp every week. Which is quite frankly, boring. But then again, I'm an "entertainment" fan first and a "wrestling" fan second.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> i'm fine with it. Kinda think the others are just overreacting





God Movement said:


> They are. Think they just want 90% matches and 10% beatdowns on the ramp every week. Which is quite frankly, boring. But then again, I'm an "entertainment" fan first and a "wrestling" fan second.



This is on some little jimmy shit. Let's at least acknowledge when something is terrible.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

inb4 Brie has breast cancer.

















Too soon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder if this Orton/Bray stuff is as bad to us as the Papa Shango/Warrior stuff was back in the day.



The matches between Shango and Warrior were shit.  Their backstage antics though were watchable.  And it had Warrior puking instead of having this current feud wanting us to puke.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> i'm fine with it. Kinda think the others are just overreacting



I like the mindgames and supernatural fuckery, I was into Bray stealing Taker and Kane's powers, but this shit is just bad. Give me zombie cultist Bray Wyatt when you're ready to make him into a real thing but Orton's delivery and cadence just ruins it. That's not even getting into the booking.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Jack Thwagger


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Sauce said:


> This is on some little jimmy shit. Let's at least acknowledge when something is terrible.



It's not to me. I like stuff like that. I prefer a wrestling show to be written like a TV show/soap opera.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> The matches between Shango and Warrior were shit.  Their backstage antics though were watchable.  And it had Warrior puking instead of having this current feud wanting us to puke.



But that's in like a funny this is terrible like Snakes on a Plane way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Nobody likes cheesy supernatural stuff more than I do. My all time fave is still Taker after all, but this sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> inb4 Brie has breast cancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I for one would definitely be more likely to contribute to Susan Komen if they came out and said that Brie had breast cancer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nobody likes cheesy supernatural stuff more than I do. My all time fave is still Taker after all, but this sucks.


What are your thoughts on the Boogeyman?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Watching the wild card game

Post season>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What are your thoughts on the Boogeyman?



One of the best mythological monsters ruined.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

So The Ascension is being sponsored by Little Debby by painting half their faces like Zebra cakes.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I for one would definitely be more likely to contribute to Susan Komen if they came out and said that Brie had breast cancer.



I hate you


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

*Link Removed*


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Man I keep forgetting that go-home shows are usually pretty bad.



God Movement said:


> It's not to me. I like stuff like that. I prefer a wrestling show to be written like a TV show/soap opera.



Plenty of people like Lucha Underground and NJPW just got an anime which is basically like a grittier Kinnikuman and it's apparently good. It's basically the way American fans extrapolate a lot of the product's tropes such as touken. So I don't think that's readily the difference, it's the quality of the writing and booking because it can be so much better but they just choose not to do it. 

Case in point Reigns as a heel and the stories you can tell surrounding that. Hell double turn Owens and Reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

This fucking segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I for one would definitely be more likely to contribute to Susan Komen if they came out and said that Brie had breast cancer.


LMAO


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Dolph just got berries.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

I love Brie guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

What is this burying?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Great video tribute.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Good heel work. I feel for Dolph.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Holy shit.  Wow, Ziggler just got buried with that video promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Maryse is still a gorgeous bombshell.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I like the mindgames and supernatural fuckery, I was into Bray stealing Taker and Kane's powers, but this shit is just bad. Give me zombie cultist Bray Wyatt when you're ready to make him into a real thing but Orton's delivery and cadence just ruins it. That's not even getting into the booking.



thats ridiculous bro, you gonna try to compare silly ass lightening effects to something like this that actually feels more believable and being a better told story


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Wtf is this.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Damn, Miz is going for the kill here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

I never thought I'd see this gimmick again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Man this feud..Kenny Dykstra aka Cena cucked him.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Never thought I'd live to see Spirit Squad.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

godbless Miz


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey, there's Mickie's ex.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

That was annoying but I like how they are booking the show. Back to Bray


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Kenju said:


> thats ridiculous bro, you gonna try to compare silly ass lightening effects to something like this that actually feels more believable and being a better told story



Idk man it's definitely not Jake Roberts vs Taker because what's believable about that arthouse shit they did last week where Orton was doing that trippy ass camera trick.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

The Miz didn't learn from AJ Styles.  He tried that same sneak attack on Cena last week and ate a finisher.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Man this feud..Kenny Dykstra aka Cena cucked him.


I'd never forgive Cena either after losing a fine piece like Mickie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

The video tribute was great.  And the promo was good.  The Spirit Squad though was a mistake and it flopped.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Lol, that's right Cena had some of Mickie while she was still engaged to Kenny. 

Honestly, if I were Kenny, I would B-line towards the ring when Cena, Styles, and Ambrose have their face off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Wish there was enough time for Dolph to bring back Johnny Nitro and Alex Riley


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd never forgive Cena either after losing a fine piece like Mickie.


I would have never let go of Mickie.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hell Usos are thugs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Again, loving the Usos new attitude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wish there was enough time for Dolph to bring back Johnny Nitro and Alex Riley



Don't worry, chances are creative is saving that when he eventually feuds with Cena again.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

Skipping Swagger's entrance. Good.

Don't go skipping Corbin's GOAT entrance now


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Did they play the stuff about Roman and Seth? Only reason I ask is because you'd think it'd be in the promo centered around Cena's Talking Smack promo if it were really ok.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

So wait, wasn't Mandy Rose right about Sara Lee being a ring rat considering?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Who has a better Ass, Mickie or Nikki?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Kevin Owens


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

I wonder if Curt Hawkins is coming back to get jobbed out like crazy. I just don't see how this company would ever push him after all the shit he talked. 

He had one of the most viewed shoot interview videos ever, and his burial of the company was way too true.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

If Corbin loses we riot


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Deep six is such a dope move. I wish it would be Corbin's Burning Hammer.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

We rioting


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

clever screwy finish


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

Wow, Swagger won via "submission."


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Who has a better Ass, Mickie or Nikki?


Mickie easily.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Interesting development.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 4, 2016)

I really wish Charlotte didn't refer to herself as "Genetically Superior" it just seems a bit...awkward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mickie easily.



And then those idiots on creative came up with that Piggy James moniker shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 4, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I really wish Charlotte didn't refer to herself as "Genetically Superior" it just seems a bit...awkward.



She is genetically superior. Period.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> She is genetically superior. Period.



Sure she is there Goebbels.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

It just has that perfect squish factor, doesn't it


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I really wish Charlotte didn't refer to herself as "Genetically Superior" it just seems a bit...awkward.



It's another nod to Flair and since being Ric Flair's daughter is the gimmick most people get what they're trying to get over.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

REAL RECOGNIZE REAL


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Go to 5:52 and lay it at .25 speed.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Go to 5:52 and lay it at .25 speed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

AJ Styles retains.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And then those idiots on creative came up with that Piggy James moniker shit.


thicc broads get no love in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Raw won this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Little jab at Roman? 

EDIT: @God Movement


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> thicc broads get no love in WWE.


Check your rep/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2016)

Did Bryan just mention TNA?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 4, 2016)

yeah i was suprised to


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> AJ Styles retains.


He better


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Excellent tag match.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 4, 2016)

Ending segment was really good. Hyped for No Mercy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

Twisted Bliss is nice.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2016)

My Queen\


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

I would get along really well with the Bellas.  They always have a glass of wine in their hands.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Total Bella's tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Total Bella's tomorrow


I know dude.  It is going to be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Kota said no chance for full time deals but will continue to do these sort of deals he's done with CWC and nxt. He hopes it opens up the doors for more Japanese wrestlers. I think this is a W for all of us


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2016)

Painfully average episode of Smackdown tonight. This episode seemed more for the sole purpose of just continuing the fueds via promos, which is fine I guess, but if I'd bought a ticket, I'd probably feel cheated. Nothing in the way of matches happened, and nothing of particular note happened, aside from that fucking brilliant finish to the Swagger/Corbin match. Seriously, that finish answered a question I've had about submissions since I was a little kid. Good stuff; it gave Swagger a win while protecting the badassness of Corbin... AND it didn't feel stupid. Jeez, I can't believe I'm starting to give a damn about Baron Corbin....

Final segment was also pretty clever. If nothing else, I'm pretty hyped for the Main Event, also the Miz and Dolph segment was damn cool. Unfortunately, just like with Backlash, nothing left me feeling excited for the PPV as a whole. Hopefully the quality of the show as a whole makes up for it.

-----------------------



Sauce said:


> Fully convinced that WWE has no idea how to book Orton anymore.



I find it legitimately amusing that Orton's who you're worried about. 



Kenju said:


> Of course Alexa went over, its a tag match before a PPV where Alexa will obviously lose



Basically. That's WWE 101. Hell, that's wrestling 101 I think. My scope's pretty narrow, but it happens a lot.



Gibbs said:


> What are your thoughts on the Boogeyman?



Boogieman was fucking awesome! 



SoulTaker said:


> Man I keep forgetting that go-home shows are usually pretty bad.



Concerning trend that not even SD can escape it seems.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2016)

Goldberg vs lesnar at survivor series?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Let Taker retire!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Let Taker retire!


Oops lmao I meant lesnar 

Seems like its happening

Lesnar vs Goldberg


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexa needs the win.  A loss will cripple her momentum.  She isn't over yet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Nah fuck that noise

Let Becky keep it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

I like the Orton/bray build up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Seth vs. The Game-uhhh already has a strong build tho. Could be a good match for mania.



I get that but a six or seven month build vs authority again is kinda taking its toll.  



SoulTaker said:


> I have more of an issue with the booking then him, if anything I think he's been good in his segments and selling his rage but it's like crocodile tears. I don't even have a problem with the proxy war, KO gets a passive rub just like Seth did and honestly Seth is the only one who can occupy this spot. Seth is the great worker we demand be in the main event usually but he appeals to what Vince and them are into.
> 
> My main problem though is just how the story really doesn't ring true because your chicken shit heel who many were calling a top 10 worst champion ever is getting pushed as the most dangerous man in the locker room? So it's not really him it's just how terribly written the follow up usually is with these types of stories.



I don't know. I liked his promo with Steph but it just lacks a certain something.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

Goldberg/Lesnar 2 at survivor series instead of mania?? Guess they want Survivor Series to feel important again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

Survivor series should have Lesnar vs Goldberg stipulation that if both men suck again, they must job to Bo Dallas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

So here is the big question.  The Smackdown vs Raw team match at Survivor Series.  Who will be the participants?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So here is the big question.  The Smackdown vs Raw team match at Survivor Series.  Who will be the participants?



Oh right! They can do that now with the split!

I've got no predictions, but I hope they can keep it from being too much of a filler match.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Survivor series should have Lesnar vs Goldberg stipulation that if both men suck again, they must job to Bo Dallas.



Seconded.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Raw wants to win.  Strowman will be in that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Its actually kind of hard to make a survivor series card.

Unless its going on for 5 hours or something you can't fit everyone into this.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Survivor series should have Lesnar vs Goldberg stipulation that if both men suck again, they must job to Bo Dallas.


It prolly will blow too since Goldberg is old and Brock is all about that suplex city life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its actually kind of hard to make a survivor series card.
> 
> Unless its going on for 5 hours or something you can't fit everyone into this.


That's why they like to put on so many 5v5 diva matches.  And it is why we always have nonsense like True Divas against Total Divas.  I think it is okay to spread the wrestlers out a bit more.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 5, 2016)

Still contimplating how my boy Dean roasted Cena like a turkey last night


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Nothing in the way of matches happened, and nothing of particular note happened, aside from that fucking brilliant finish to the Swagger/Corbin match. Seriously, that finish answered a question I've had about submissions since I was a little kid. Good stuff; it gave Swagger a win while protecting the badassness of Corbin... AND it didn't feel stupid. Jeez, I can't believe I'm starting to give a damn about Baron Corbin....


Corbin is great at what he does, he'd develop even better if Smackdown had a broader midcard. 

I wanna see him in a serious rivalry, so he can cut promos that really show his character off as a narcissistic bastard.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 5, 2016)

I cringe when I think Bliss can hold the title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2016)

Hahahaha Jason Jordan is high i think


Anyway, who will be playing 2k17? I think i would get it just for the create a finisher alone. But ffs, why did they have to make Goldberg and Nakamura dlcs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I cringe when I think Bliss can hold the title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So here is the big question.  The Smackdown vs Raw team match at Survivor Series.  Who will be the participants?


Smackdown:
John Cena, as the goofy courageous captain that'll give cheesy yet motivational pep talks.

Dean Ambrose, as the bitter disconected member of the team, cause he feels he should be captain after all he's done, while Cena slacks off and gets everything served to him on a silver platter.

Kalisto, as the loveable underdog that's just happy to be representing team blue on one of the big 4 ppv.

Baron Corbin, as the money driven asshole that could care less about brand pride, so as long he gets the money and chance to make himself noticed. Knowing this is a massive PPV, he doesn't want the rest of the team to get in his way so he can make a name for himself.

Appollo Crews, as Mr. Irrelevant who's name the team can't get right and no matter what he does the team fail to appreciate him for his efforts.

Raw:
Brock Lesnar, essentially the captain that let's Paul Heyman attend to the finer details and promoting Brock as the main attraction of Survivor Series.

Seth Rollins, as the guy that's lucky to be on the team and feels he needs to redeem himself after losing his recent big matches.

Braun Strowman, as that out of place monster that everyone's like "O-ooookaaaaay" whenever he makes input among the team.

Sami Zayn, for the same thing as Kalisto.

Chris Jericho, as his usual self taking notes about all his teammates being "stupid idiots"

Just a rough desigin of what I think would be good in terms of team chemistry and how among themselves they'll try putting any differences aside and focus on winning at survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Smackdown:
> John Cena, as the goofy courageous captain that'll give cheesy yet motivational pep talks.
> 
> Dean Ambrose, as the bitter disconected member of the team, cause he feels he should be captain after all he's done, while Cena slacks off and gets everything served to him on a silver platter.
> ...



This not happening




-----


When did Jim Ross become a reporter ?dude said we getting lesnar vs goldberg at survivor series and wwe is buying tna library


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

I think you guys are thinking maybe a bit too small for Survivor Series.




I think this is more similar to the model we'll see. Because with the New Day/Enzo&Cass that's pretty much a gimme team if the lineups aren't changed. 

I mean tbh isn't the smart money on the divas getting the cross promotional match since they're the division best set up for it?

Then you can do something similar with the tag teams to get those guys on the card. Maybe you have 2 tag team championship matches or 1 tag team championship match and one brand Survivor Series match.

Then in terms of the main event, well Cena won't be there. It's almost to WWE's advantage to not have the Survivor Series match be this interpromotional thing because I'm not sure if you guys notice this but whenever they have a big 4 they intentionally compromise the booking to cool guys off or save things for later. 

Then it's like well do you only have one main belt put up so you can prop up the importance of the Survivor Series match and if that's the case then isn't KO the best set up with it considering he's got the Authority and Jericho. Is the Survivor Series match a better narrative tool when it's kept to one show as opposed to having to do the whole Smackdown vs Raw thing for the men when you're spread a little thin on Smackdown already? 

But then the opportunity cost is that you want people who watch only one show to be able to see talent from another and the live audience benefits too. Idk but to me I would much rather say hey there's 6 divas on Smackdown and one is a part timer, there's 3.5 getting burn on Raw, 1 squashing jobbers, and Emmalina is coming.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This not happening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was all hypothetical, if there is to be one, not to mention there's still abit of time until survivor series to see who'll be caught up in what at the time the PPV airs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> It was all hypothetical, if there is to be one, not to mention there's still abit of time until survivor series to see who'll be caught up in what at the time the PPV airs.



Well I mean tbf you have Cena in there when Cena is supposed to be gone. You also have Brock in the team match which really has zero to no chance of happening, especially since this years prop is looking like Lesnar/Brock.

And usually I would hate shit like this but look they're actually trying to promote the game and it's not so far after the release it's a terrible idea. Idk of all the stuff they do because they're desperate to bank on nostalgia to get mainstream recognition this isn't the worst.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose's promo last night



This kid has shitloads of verbal charisma.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 5, 2016)

Also, the CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP

Proving me all the way wrong by improving his mic work a shitload.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Its like I know the match will probably be wack but im not being like "oh don't want will suck" type of shit. Like I wanna give it a chance is that fair or not? Most of the people I know are trying to turn down the goldberg lesnar idea.

The thing is those people don't care but will still watch. Lesnar/goldberg might bring a large casual audience for the night making survivor series feel legit again.

I remember when Seth was on first take Stephen a smith was oozing all over the thought of Goldberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Dean Ambrose's promo last night
> 
> 
> 
> This kid has shitloads of verbal charisma.



Which is why I've always rated him and Roman similarly because what Dean lacks Roman is actually quite good at and what Roman lacks Dean is one of the best in the company at. I think it's a bit easier for Dean to run into a good match then it is for Roman to run into a good promo but when I was arguing with dudes in this thread for acting like Dean was this major improvement over Reigns during the Mania buildup that was the thought process. 

It's funny because of how many dudes in here ended up turning on Ambrose who they perceived as a better top guy then Roman when Dean was in the upper midcard gateway spot, then Dean gets a run at the top spot and has 2 objectively bad outings which was enough to turn a lot of people against him.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, the CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP
> 
> Proving me all the way wrong by improving his mic work a shitload.



Yeah, AJ was pretty damn good last night. He was also tiptoeing toward being the heel that he probably should've been for a while: a guy with great, almost obsessive, pride in his resume and takes issue with anyone he doesn't consider up to snuff in their wrestling prowess to the point of inanity. Sorta like CM Punk, but with rasslin' instead of alcohol. He seemed genuinely offended that John wanted to break the Flair record.

-------

By the way, speaking of that promo, how do you guys feel about Dean saying that he's never spent any amount of time on the shelf? When I heard him say that, my mind immediately went to the cinder block spot. Then I started thinking that that probably doesn't count in his mind. And then I started thinking "Dean, for fuck sake! Kayfabe!". It's such a small thing I doubt anyone in the audience cared (shitty crowd last night, by the way. Unrelated). Still, it made me laugh.



[S-A-F] said:


> It prolly will blow too since Goldberg is old and Brock is all about that suplex city life.



And if you think about it, Jimmy Johns probably won't even be able to suplex feely, simply *because* 'Berg is so old. It has a concerningly high chance of being Brock/Taker again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

So after the triple threat match, which I assume will end in AJ retaining, are him and Dean going to go off into separate directions or carry on feuding? I wanna see AJ defend the title against different people and see how Dean maintains himself without contending for the world title, but is it best if they end things with No Mercy.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Which is why I've always rated him and Roman similarly because what Dean lacks Roman is actually quite good at and what Roman lacks Dean is one of the best in the company at. I think it's a bit easier for Dean to run into a good match then it is for Roman to run into a good promo but when I was arguing with dudes in this thread for acting like Dean was this major improvement over Reigns during the Mania buildup that was the thought process.
> 
> It's funny because of how many dudes in here ended up turning on Ambrose who they perceived as a better top guy then Roman when Dean was in the upper midcard gateway spot, then Dean gets a run at the top spot and has 2 objectively bad outings which was enough to turn a lot of people against him.



I like Dean Ambrose. I think he has a lot of potential, more than they are actually allowing him to tap into given the PG direction of the product. A lunatic can't be a lunatic if he's in handcuffs. When Ambrose is ON POINT he's the best promo in the company, alongside Bray Wyatt (Paul Heyman not included otherwise it's not fair). A lot of people don't quite understand that verbal charisma is in fact just as important as mic skills. His actual voice allows him to deliver his words in a certain way, he varies the tone and grittiness of his voice exactly where it's required - you *CAN'T* teach that *Enzo Amore voice* , the voice you are born with is the voice you're going to have for the rest of your life, the same thing goes for physical charisma, which Roman has, and I'd argue Ambrose has also. His mic skills allow him to deliver his words convincingly, he stretches his words and pauses appropriately - you *CAN* teach that. Now, this brings me to Seth Rollins. He has improved his mic skills very much, he's actually not bad at all. But he lacks verbal charisma, so he comes across as bland, maybe even boring at times. Not his fault. He just lacks verbal charisma. Roman is inbetween the two, he has the worst mic skills by far. But his voice isn't grating. If he can improve his mic skills he can certainly become a 6-7/10 mic worker overall.

But yes, back to Ambrose, he's good, very good. He just needs the in-ring consistency and an actual shift of gimmick or direction of his gimmick. Need to see him in more segments backstage or otherwise.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Seems like last week low ratings shook people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 5, 2016)

Goldberg coming in and burying Cesaro, thus sending him back to the indies


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its like I know the match will probably be wack but im not being like "oh don't want will suck" type of shit. Like I wanna give it a chance is that fair or not? Most of the people I know are trying to turn down the goldberg lesnar idea.
> 
> The thing is those people don't care but will still watch. Lesnar/goldberg might bring a large casual audience for the night making survivor series feel legit again.
> 
> I remember when Seth was on first take Stephen a smith was oozing all over the thought of Goldberg.



Yea I'm with you and that's my thought process as well complete with the Stephen A Smith example too so we're on the same wavelength. It's like look I get that everyone wants a great match but I like the Choujin/Superman aspects of wrestling too and getting lost in the story of the angle. It was why I was able to buy into Shane/Taker despite knowing it'd be pretty bad and the only saving grace would be Shane jumping from the cage. 

Brock/Lesnar doesn't really have to be good and I think people don't really take into account how these one offs are different then asking them to work a full or even part-time level schedule. He has to train to be able to go for one match, he's not training to do 7 matches in 21 days or even 7 matches in 7 months. It's why I was rooting for Sting/Taker despite how old they were, because when old fucks are in the ring they tell stories because they're not as athletic. This is why Stone Cold says the prime years for a performer are 35-40 and studies show that wrestlers get better from age 33 on.



God Movement said:


> I like Dean Ambrose. I think he has a lot of potential, more than they are actually allowing him to tap into given the PG direction of the product. A lunatic can't be a lunatic if he's in handcuffs. When Ambrose is ON POINT he's the best promo in the company, alongside Bray Wyatt (Paul Heyman not included otherwise it's not fair). A lot of people don't quite understand that verbal charisma is in fact just as important as mic skills. His actual voice allows him to deliver his words in a certain way, he varies the tone and grittiness of his voice exactly where it's required - you *CAN'T* teach that *Enzo Amore voice* , the voice you are born with is the voice you're going to have for the rest of your life, the same thing goes for physical charisma, which Roman has, and I'd argue Ambrose has also. His mic skills allow him to deliver his words convincingly, he stretches his words and pauses appropriately - you *CAN* teach that. Now, this brings me to Seth Rollins. He has improved his mic skills very much, he's actually not bad at all. But he lacks verbal charisma, so he comes across as bland, maybe even boring at times. Not his fault. He just lacks verbal charisma. Roman is inbetween the two, he has the worst mic skills by far. But his voice isn't grating. If he can improve his mic skills he can certainly become a 6-7/10 mic worker overall.
> 
> But yes, back to Ambrose, he's good, very good. He just needs the in-ring consistency and an actual shift of gimmick or direction of his gimmick. Need to see him in more segments backstage or otherwise.



I actually agree with this because to me Ambrose sounds like Kiefer Sutherland in Lost Boys and that's special in a way because I think as a kid I was hypnotized by the cadence and tone of Sutherland's voice in that movie. Like when he says someone's name before he goes at them it draws you in and creates an almost personal moment.

I feel like Rollins sounds like Edward Furlong from Terminator. Like I remember saying that I was worried for him because he didn't have the mic work down and his voice sucked. These are valid points and I think Vince thinks along these lines to a certain point. It's why he doesn't like letting southerners talk.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean is a keeper in my eyes, as said already a PG stipulation isn't best suited for him. How much hassle Vince would have to go through to return to PG 14? Yeah, things are a bit less up tight than the earlier years of PG WWE, but I'm curious about what the risk is departing altogether.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Dean is a keeper in my eyes, as said already a PG stipulation isn't best suited for him. How much hassle Vince would have to go through to return to PG 14? Yeah, things are a bit less up tight than the earlier years of PG WWE, but I'm curious about what the risk is departing altogether.



Well aside from keeping the performers a bit more reasonably grounded because part of it is banning the moves and such. Vince also doesn't want the product to be seen as overly violent, he wants to distance himself from Foley having his tooth in his nose. I think this summary of Corgan's appearance on the Dan LeBetard show is pretty enlightening.



> When asked about the issues he is currently facing regarding the sale, Corgan talked about pro wrestling struggling with revenue and noted that a wrestling show will generate much lower ad revenue than another show with similar (or lower) ratings. He said that there is a money struggle, but also a creative one on what the company will look like. He said that the low ad rates are due to the perception of wrestling, and he wants to change that.
> 
> Corgan said that WWE has really been the only company that has had a winning philosophy in the business. He said that while they've had a winning philosophy, there are different ways you can do business. He made a comparison of _Game of Thrones_ and _Breaking Bad_, noting how they're both completely different but successful. He wants to create a different kind of product with TNA, and one of the struggles has been that there are others who have a completely different vision for how the company should be. He also said that TNA needs consistent capital in order to promote and grow the company, which they haven't had in a long time.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean doesn't need pg-14 to shine, he just needs slightly more creative control over his direction. Also dean the character is much better for chasing titles then holding titles, he needs to shift the character when he finally wins it, the fighting champ thing gets boring.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

AJ Styles cutting Cena off and telling him to shut up was fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea I'm with you and that's my thought process as well complete with the Stephen A Smith example too so we're on the same wavelength. It's like look I get that everyone wants a great match but I like the Choujin/Superman aspects of wrestling too and getting lost in the story of the angle. It was why I was able to buy into Shane/Taker despite knowing it'd be pretty bad and the only saving grace would be Shane jumping from the cage.
> 
> Brock/Lesnar doesn't really have to be good and I think people don't really take into account how these one offs are different then asking them to work a full or even part-time level schedule. He has to train to be able to go for one match, he's not training to do 7 matches in 21 days or even 7 matches in 7 months. It's why I was rooting for Sting/Taker despite how old they were, because when old fucks are in the ring they tell stories because they're not as athletic. This is why Stone Cold says the prime years for a performer are 35-40 and studies show that wrestlers get better from age 33 on.



Wasn't their first match trash because they were both on the way out and didn't care how it ended? I feel like it wouldn't be that way this time. Goldberg wants to put a match on for his kid and lesnar will have an actual threat as an opponent.


Only thing I fear is the crowds trashing everything before anything can even happen but deep down I feel like this is just an internet thing to trash it. If you see goldberg or lesnar live you're not trashing that. Lesnar has been through all this shit that makes him seem like a legit dick head where everyone on the internet says they're tired of him just for him to have the pop of the night every time he shows up.

And the major thing I'm fearing is lesnar hurting goldberg. Goldberg  hasn't wrestled in ten years so its different than the guys like sting who still had some moves in the ring thanks to his time in tna.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't their first match trash because they were both on the way out and didn't care how it ended? I feel like it wouldn't be that way this time. Goldberg wants to put a match on for his kid and lesnar will have an actual threat as an opponent.
> 
> 
> Only thing I fear is the crowds trashing everything before anything can even happen but deep down I feel like this is just an internet thing to trash it. If you see goldberg or lesnar live you're not trashing that. Lesnar has been through all this shit that makes him seem like a legit dick head where everyone on the internet says they're tired of him just for him to have the pop of the night every time he shows up.
> ...



Yep this is pretty much exactly what happened, the match was sandbagged at every level. It was basically a throwaway match, they put Austin there to give it a little bit of heat, and people resented both guys so hijacked the match.

I think that this isn't the crowd that will boo them and that this could really be electric. Like I feel where I differ from a lot of wrestling fans is that I'm into this kind of stuff too. To me it's about the wrestling evoking an emotion and while Lesnar/Brock isn't exactly Rock/Hogan I just think that people want to see these guys redeem themselves and see them have their match.

Idk if Brock will hurt him for real because I don't think Goldberg is/would let him do what he did to Orton. Like that was Orton being a company guy and just loving being apart of the greater story so he let Brock crack him like a melon. Goldberg has been in the ring here and there and he trains in MMA. It's not the same as taking bumps but you'd think his back would hold up because it's not like Goldberg had this crazy career full of wear and tear. He worked his style of match and basically only wrestled for like 6 years. 

He's old which mitigates that some but Goldberg's 49 isn't the same as Undertaker's 49.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yep this is pretty much exactly what happened, the match was sandbagged at every level. It was basically a throwaway match, they put Austin there to give it a little bit of heat, and people resented both guys so hijacked the match.
> 
> I think that this isn't the crowd that will boo them and that this could really be electric. Like I feel where I differ from a lot of wrestling fans is that I'm into this kind of stuff too. To me it's about the wrestling evoking an emotion and while Lesnar/Brock isn't exactly Rock/Hogan I just think that people want to see these guys redeem themselves and see them have their match.
> 
> ...



Yeah.

You get why I want to see the match too. There is going to be like 5 other matches that can be doing all the flips people love to see. Its like if its not 5 star potential people won't give it a chance.

But both Brock and goldberg come from an era where they worked off emotions and story telling. I think people might be surprised with what we will see just because of how hard they're hating it right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

I'll give Goldberg/Brock a chance but my expectations for it are severely low right now. Mainly due to Goldberg not wrestling and his age and the whole Brock booking. Although I kinda doubt they'd have Brock spam suplex city on ol Goldberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You get why I want to see the match too. There is going to be like 5 other matches that can be doing all the flips people love to see. Its like if its not 5 star potential people won't give it a chance.
> 
> But both Brock and goldberg come from an era where they worked off emotions and story telling. I think people might be surprised with what we will see just because of how hard they're hating it right now.



And even then one of the reasons you can appreciate the cards where there are 5 star matches is because they usually throw out some bad ones. Like I'm not saying companies/promotions shouldn't strive to put on the best matches but I think the best match is so subjective for wrestling fans and that it's more important for the collection of matches to appeal to entire spectrum of wrestling fans as opposed to just the wrestling fan. 

Like one of my least favorite things I'll always argue about in this thread is how people shit on WWE but refuse to acknowledge the terriawful shit in other promotions. Like Captain New Japan and Yoshi-Tatsu are two of the fucking worst acts in the entire world, the entire fucking world. Captain New Japan and Yoshi-Tatsu are basically doing a HHH cosplay act in the same vein as Axelmania. 

You can have those guys on a card then have Naito/Kenny Omega tear it up and it doesn't compromise the card.



[S-A-F] said:


> I'll give Goldberg/Brock a chance but my expectations for it are severely low right now. Mainly due to Goldberg not wrestling and his age and the whole Brock booking. Although I kinda doubt they'd have Brock spam suplex city on ol Goldberg.



We said the same thing about Brock/Taker II and III, both matches overdelivered.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Did Bryan just mention TNA?



It seems like it's a done deal between TNA, WWE and Corgan, at least it is being reported as such.  In such WWE is getting the tapes of TNA.  Corgan is taking over the company and doing a top to bottom rebranding since he realises the TNA brand itself is poison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2016)

Definitely did not see the library thing coming. I guess there will be a partnership in the future? eh..

Peculiar development on Dolph lol:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2016)

Surprised they lasted this long after Hogan's toxic sludge injected into the company.

EDIT: I respect Dolph for being an ambitious dude.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

I want Dolph to still be a wrestler


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah I think one of the rumored numbers I heard for Hogan's contract was absolutely insane. And Bischoff filed litigation against them I think. WTF.

I guess this is the best outcome for all parties involved. Corgan gets his chance to manage the organization. Dixie gets a payday from both. WWE now has more than a decade worth of material to show on the network.

I would love to see them do a partnership deal with the Network. That's not going to happen though. It could be a highly lucrative deal for both organizations.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it's a really good sign and potentially telling that Vince is simply extracting the tapes and allowing the company to remain because Corgan was obviously fighting for the jobs of the production team and wrestlers who really need TNA not for the work but for the exposure to drive up their quote. It's just good for wrestling that this is happening like this.

I wonder how the royalties will work though. I also think it's telling that this happens 3 days after BFG and that Ditzie tried to play the whole "surprised people were worried" bullshit.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's a really good sign and potentially telling that Vince is simply extracting the tapes and allowing the company to remain because Corgan was obviously fighting for the jobs of the production team and wrestlers who really need TNA not for the work but for the exposure to drive up their quote. It's just good for wrestling that this is happening like this.
> 
> I wonder how the royalties will work though. I also think it's telling that this happens 3 days after BFG and that Ditzie tried to play the whole "surprised people were worried" bullshit.



Honestly when it comes to the tapes for Vince and everything else for Corgan I think Vince is remembering when he bought WCW.  Where he wanted to actually keep it alive and have their own show but no one wanted it because A) The name was tainted and B) They didn't want a wrestling show linked to Vince.

With WWE having 3 main shows and a full roster it seems the best deal has been done.  If the deal is indeed done. (Even JR is saying the deal is done in all but the signing now)


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

In regards to Ziggler I think the most amazing things is that he was Chavo's caddy and had a world title run that everyone was happy to see him get. It's largely like he said he just didn't go away and he has to be one of the longest tenured faces on the roster that isn't Cena. Who has been on a face run as long as Ziggler, no one really sticks out besides Cena? Does Daniel Bryan count?

Either way I'm kind of curious about this because on the lead up to his match with Dean, Ziggler did get pinfalls on AJ and Bray. So was that just to build for the title shot or was that the test? I mean we don't want Miz to lose but we know he can lose. I just really have a hard time believing Ziggler is going to retire this close to Wrestlemania. This sort of feels like one of those things where WWE is getting ready to swerve you by hedging so much on the Miz stuff because they're way of thinking is usually that if a guy is over like Miz is then he can lose and recover. I just have a hard time believing they would pay a healthy person to not wrestle at this point, they're not about really doing that unless you're a mainstream celeb.



Nemesis said:


> Honestly when it comes to the tapes for Vince and everything else for Corgan I think Vince is remembering when he bought WCW.  Where he wanted to actually keep it alive and have their own show but no one wanted it because A) The name was tainted and B) They didn't want a wrestling show linked to Vince.
> 
> With WWE having 3 main shows and a full roster it seems the best deal has been done.  If the deal is indeed done. (Even JR is saying the deal is done in all but the signing now)



Didn't know some of this, I always just viewed it as Vince not being able to do business because he was still salty about them actively saying they were going to put him out of business. I get it though, at least more now that I'm older and can sort of get why he would resent anything to do with WCW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

Yeah no Ziggler is retiring more cause he wants to follow his comedy act and other ventures.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no Ziggler is retiring more cause he wants to follow his comedy act and other ventures.


From what I've seen of his stand-up I'd tell Ziggler not to quit his day job.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> From what I've seen of his stand-up I'd tell Ziggler not to quit his day job.



better than Carlos Mencia, Amy Schumer, and other joke thieves I'll tell you that much


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no Ziggler is retiring more cause he wants to follow his comedy act and other ventures.



I read the article, I know they're saying he wants to do stand-up and do the correspondent thing but my question to you then becomes how does that make sense when you really break it down? He resigned not too long ago, we know it was near June 2015 and it was a multiyear deal that had been signed weeks before it was reported. That could put us right around Wrestlemania for when his deal runs out. So Ziggler is really going to say no to a Mania payday because he can't rough it with the company for another 6 months? Even then aren't they basically signing him up for the thing he said he wouldn't do which is go away for a little bit then come back in a few months because why miss the Mania payday?

When was the last time a result of a match that had this much hype like this was brazenly reported on by the wrestling media? I mean look this one has a bunch more plausibility but look at the way this thing is being promoted and it really does look like something is up here. Because a month ago he was cool enough with WWE to go out there with Miz and spoof Punk's UFC thing, unless you want to chock that up to being a professional but that spot could have fit in other matches too. Now Ziggler is so dejected that he's going to go be a shitty comedian? There are aspects here where they've done such a good job of shilling this feud and they continue to do so that it just looks fishy.

This looks like the shit where Chris Jericho is obviously going to win the Royal Rumble to feud Punk so let's have Sheamus win.

Edit: I admit to being more than a little bias because I am actually a jaded Ziggler fan. My skype icon has been his #heel thing for like 18 months now. I may be overthinking it but my instincts tell me there's some work being done.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Didn't know some of this, I always just viewed it as Vince not being able to do business because he was still salty about them actively saying they were going to put him out of business. I get it though, at least more now that I'm older and can sort of get why he would resent anything to do with WCW.



The entire Brand split idea essentially came about because of the want to keep WCW as a brand going with Shane as the face of WCW (and as a face).  But Spike TV shot it down. The invasion itself was a last resort "Oh shit we've got to do something." angle by Dunn after whispering into Vince's ear that "You beat WCW now kill it.".   

Hell Vince even tried to keep ECW on the air and begged USA network to show ECW.  He loaned Heyman $400k to keep it going.   But a mix of no one wanting to pick up ECW + Heyman wanting to evolve it into something much closer to NXT and Prime TNA with the first year building Rhyno as a monster heel champion.  Dropping to RVD then in 2002/2003 AJ Syles, Chris Daniels, Samoa Joe and a year or so later CM Punk coming in to take over as the top stars.  Problem with the latter was the evolution Heyman wanted for ECW had already been tried and shat on by the ECW crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2016)

Welp RIP TNA leave the memories alone...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better than Carlos Mencia, Amy Schumer, and other joke thieves I'll tell you that much


Yeeeah but its not saying much to be better than those two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's a really good sign and potentially telling that Vince is simply extracting the tapes and allowing the company to remain because Corgan was obviously fighting for the jobs of the production team and wrestlers who really need TNA not for the work but for the exposure to drive up their quote. It's just good for wrestling that this is happening like this.
> 
> I wonder how the royalties will work though. I also think it's telling that this happens 3 days after BFG and that Ditzie tried to play the whole "surprised people were worried" bullshit.




So this means we both won the argument lmaoooook


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

The Miz vs Ziggler leaves me with split feelings. Miz flat out ending a career, then rubbing it in everyone's face will cement him as the cruelest of heels, but I don't want Dolph to go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So this means we both won the argument lmaoooook



Honestly did you really ever consider that Vince could get just the library? I mean being honest with you I didn't think it was possible for him to get that piece and not the whole thing. 

I think Dixie still used this to try to wring out as much value as possible for the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> The Miz vs Ziggler leaves me with split feelings. Miz flat out ending a career, then rubbing it in everyone's face will cement him as the cruelest of heels, but I don't want Dolph to go.



I didn't even really think of that angle. I mean this is basically saying that Miz will have more heel heat then your heel world champion and it's pretty much true if he beats Ziggler and ends his career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly did you really ever consider that Vince could get just the library? I mean being honest with you I didn't think it was possible for him to get that piece and not the whole thing.
> 
> I think Dixie still used this to try to wring out as much value as possible for the company.


You think wwe will put shit on the network soon or will they wait? I heard tna TV deal ends in six months.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I didn't even really think of that angle. I mean this is basically saying that Miz will have more heel heat then your heel world champion and it's pretty much true if he beats Ziggler and ends his career.


Doesn't the Miz already have more heel heat than anyone else on the WWE roster already right now?

Dean is pretty much the only guy that I think could cause more heel heat if he turns anytime soon.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 5, 2016)

The theme for No Mercy is great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I read the article, I know they're saying he wants to do stand-up and do the correspondent thing but my question to you then becomes how does that make sense when you really break it down? He resigned not too long ago, we know it was near June 2015 and it was a multiyear deal that had been signed weeks before it was reported. That could put us right around Wrestlemania for when his deal runs out. So Ziggler is really going to say no to a Mania payday because he can't rough it with the company for another 6 months? Even then aren't they basically signing him up for the thing he said he wouldn't do which is go away for a little bit then come back in a few months because why miss the Mania payday?
> 
> When was the last time a result of a match that had this much hype like this was brazenly reported on by the wrestling media? I mean look this one has a bunch more plausibility but look at the way this thing is being promoted and it really does look like something is up here. Because a month ago he was cool enough with WWE to go out there with Miz and spoof Punk's UFC thing, unless you want to chock that up to being a professional but that spot could have fit in other matches too. Now Ziggler is so dejected that he's going to go be a shitty comedian? There are aspects here where they've done such a good job of shilling this feud and they continue to do so that it just looks fishy.
> 
> ...


 I get it dude. I just feel maybe this time it isnt a total work.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think wwe will put shit on the network soon or will they wait? I heard tna TV deal ends in six months.



I think the PPVs go up relatively quickly or they start by doing collections of these guys to test the traffic and build some hype then they release the PPVs. I mean I'm not really sure it's necessary or wise for WWE to put up all of the TNA library, I think 2003-2006 are pretty much the only years that won't bring down the quality of the network by proxy.



Larcher said:


> Doesn't the Miz already have more heel heat than anyone else on the WWE roster already right now?
> 
> Dean is pretty much the only guy that I think could cause more heel heat if he turns anytime soon.



I think Roman has the most heel heat 

To be brief what it boils down though to me is that even if Miz has the most heel heat it's not by such an egregious amount that he's leagues above the rest of the heels. There are other guys with legit claims like AJ because he's feuding with the top 2 drawing babyfaces in the company, but Miz is doing the best work on a consistent basis. If Miz ends Ziggler's career then I don't know how you can say any of the other heels are even in Miz's league. I mean there have been times where the IC title has overshadowed the main belt in a lot of respects but it really shouldn't.



Shirker said:


> This is honestly what makes it the best story going into the PPV. I feel the same way. Miz getting nuclear heat would be amazing, but if Dolph loses I think I might end up getting legitimately depressed. Like, post Daniel Bryan levels of down where I pretty much had to stop watching for a couple weeks.
> 
> These stakes, man.



I think things like this are contagious because knowing that someone you respect has this kind of emotional entanglement kind of validates your own in a way and allows you to sort of give into the work. Not sure if this makes sense but basically I have a very hard time with Dolph Ziggler material because he and the E by extension are masters of making you care only to see Dolph fail.

I know the Goto comparison is very easy and honestly as great as Goto is I think Dolph is doing a better job at the downtrodden eternal bridesmaid who can't win the big one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats daniel Bryan and brie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Their baby is going to be a Wrestlemania baby.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Someone should repost the Ziggler career tribute video.  That was very entertaining.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Survivor series should have Lesnar vs Goldberg stipulation that if both men suck again, they must job to Bray Wyatt.


Fixed for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Fixed for you.


Bray is losing more than his bro though


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bray is losing more than his bro though



Which would make it all the more of a fitting punishment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Speaking of Bray 


Thoughts?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Which would make it all the more of a fitting punishment.


Till bo tells Goldberg to just Bo-lieve in Boldberg


----------



## Larcher (Oct 5, 2016)

Bo-lieving is one thing.

But only Bray can Bro-lieve in Bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> The Miz vs Ziggler leaves me with split feelings. Miz flat out ending a career, then rubbing it in everyone's face will cement him as the cruelest of heels, but I don't want Dolph to go.


Miz will go on to be the ultimate heel. Others need to take note from The Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Bo-lieving is one thing.
> 
> But only Bray can Bro-lieve in Bro.


Well played


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

DB confirmed father. Thats the end of Bryan's comeback


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm a just guess no tna footage will come out or even be announced until rumble/mania time to try to keep subscribers.

They already have enough ammo to say buy the network now with goldberg/lesnar and nxt tag tournament


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Is Nikki the mother though?  Brie was worried about her fertility during Total Divas and floated the idea that she would use Nicole's eggs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

I feel for Emma.  Every time she appears on Total Divas; there is a ton of drama.  She just happens to walk into a major fight/argument.  lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I feel for Emma.  Every time she appears on Total Divas; there is a ton of drama.  She just happens to walk into a major fight/argument.  lol.



Dog daniel let that dog lick his nose an entire min 

Its hurting my stomach


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Nikki titties looking mad suckable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

I love Nikki's entrance.  Even if she can't wrestle 100% anymore.. at least she can still booty-shake and flip over the top rope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Bellas stay drinking


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Cena lmaooo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Cena is funny on these shows sometimes.  When he beat Nikki at every competition.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Cena strict af


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DB confirmed father. Thats the end of Bryan's comeback



I think so too and I'm kind of relieved. 



Rukia said:


> Is Nikki the mother though?  Brie was worried about her fertility during Total Divas and floated the idea that she would use Nicole's eggs.



Well unless Nikki is raising the kid then it's Brie's even if this were the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Cena telling grown ass people to make their bed lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Cena so scary wtf


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

Total Bellas is the best chance Cena has of making a face turn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Goldberg on in 9 mins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2016)

@WhatADrag Dude.  Tyson Kidd is actually one of the best characters on Total Divas.  He is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2016)

Is harper gonna be on raw?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well unless Nikki is raising the kid then it's Brie's even if this were the case.



Hell even genetically it wouldn't make a difference since Brie and Nikki are identical twins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2016)

Don't know if these have been posted already. 



Didn't know Ryder was a Star Wars fan.    Also, mostly collect fro the Black Series due to more articulation but cost more to obtain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Titus O Neil is getting the fucking MVP gimmick over Apollo Crews. Fucking hell.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 6, 2016)

Titus will simply never get over. It's pointless. But he is valuable to the WWE from an ambassador standpoint. I think he needs to retire from in ring comp, and take on a full ambassador role. It just hasn't worked out for him or Young. Ever since Abe Washington got fired Prime Time has been terrible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Titus will simply never get over. It's pointless. But he is valuable to the WWE from an ambassador standpoint. I think he needs to retire from in ring comp, and take on a full ambassador role. It just hasn't worked out for him or Young. Ever since Abe Washington got fired Prime Time has been terrible.



And he's old dude. He's 40, right out of the wrestlers prime, and you're right he's good for the ambassador stuff. It just sucks that Apollo needs something and the gimmick that's perfect for him because it can be played to both face and heel dynamics goes to fucking Titus O Neil. It's shit like this where I'm just like you guys steal gimmicks and give them to other talent why couldn't that happen here?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Hearing Shane vs Brock at mania

Fuckng yikes


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Titus will simply never get over. It's pointless. But he is valuable to the WWE from an ambassador standpoint. I think he needs to retire from in ring comp, and take on a full ambassador role. It just hasn't worked out for him or Young. Ever since Abe Washington got fired Prime Time has been terrible.



Titus has been over with the crowd countless times. Hes just dead weight now.



SoulTaker said:


> And he's old dude. He's 40, right out of the wrestlers prime, and you're right he's good for the ambassador stuff. It just sucks that Apollo needs something and the gimmick that's perfect for him because it can be played to both face and heel dynamics goes to fucking Titus O Neil. It's shit like this where I'm just like you guys steal gimmicks and give them to other talent why couldn't that happen here?



He's 39. But your right Apollo needs something other than his wrestling skills. Feel like wwe gave up on him tho. He should have never been called up fro nxt for no fucking reason.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 6, 2016)

Brock vs Shane? Hmm. I can see it, they've been planting seeds. I honestly don't know what they're going to do with Roman. Rusev would have been a good Mania opponent but it's going to be done long before then. Guess they can do Sami Zayn? I don't know. Roman will be going over though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Would rather want roman vs brock.

I'd be fine with Shane vs brock at rumble but mania? Nah why have a squash match on the biggest stage?  Shane will get two swings in with a chair shot and that's it.
Brock literally showing up just to get paid.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 6, 2016)

Brock squashes everyone though, so does it really matter? He just destroyed Orton. He literally buries superstars. Might as well feed Shane to him. Maybe Shane jumping off the top of the stadium roof will make the match even a little bit interesting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Only thing i can see worth in this match is a spot.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Shane vs Brock at mania

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Brock/Shane at Mania has been kind of obvious since Summerslam hasn't it? When Shane comes back to TV that's probably the feud but honestly I'd be in for Brock/Roman II. The first match was great like it was the first real moment Roman connected with a crowd by himself. Him getting his ass beat and getting that comeback in the end. 

My biggest issue is that no matter how WWE wants to book it and no matter what Brock's on they'll never cheer for Roman over Brock short of Brock attacking Daniel.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

Brock should job to Roman to help put Roman over imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Speaking of Bray
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



That role for Alexa would make my dick explode. 



WhatADrag said:


> Is harper gonna be on raw?



These women fine af.  

I legit need to hangout with Xavier before I die. Dude looks to be an amazing hang. 



WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Shane vs Brock at mania
> 
> Fuckng yikes



Good. Group up the part timers together. As long as Shane doesn't die tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That role for Alexa would make my dick explode.



Adam always seems to come up with good booking ideas



> These women fine af.
> 
> I legit need to hangout with Xavier before I die. Dude looks to be an amazing hang.



He does both on and off screen. I'd love to hang out with the guy just for his UP UP DOWN DOWN stuff.  He's just funny as fuck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Brock should job to Roman to help put Roman over imo.



Well it would be great if Roman could actually get support from the live audiences and the passionate parts of the fanbase so he didn't get such shit reactions, but a large part of doing that is probably making him heel. WWE has time to turn him and turn him back but for whatever reason they believe that keeping him the way he is would be less harmful to his brand equity than turning him heel. Which is retarded since you just make people dig in even deeper, especially since this is a post DB's WM30 run which was basically the crowd hijacking the programming.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That role for Alexa would make my dick explode.


Shame the whole thing wouldn't be as dramatic now someone's already mentioned the idea.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Adam always seems to come up with good booking ideas



Yeah. He's good at it. He considers strengths and weaknesses of talent before making up a storyline. Something the WWE absolutely sucks at. 



> He does both on and off screen. I'd love to hang out with the guy just for his UP UP DOWN DOWN stuff.  He's just funny as fuck.



Yeah, that channel is fun.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah. He's good at it. He considers strengths and weaknesses of talent before making up a storyline. Something the WWE absolutely sucks at.



As good as Adam is a lot of his booking ideas come from him salvaging WWE storylines and fixing the inconsistencies. Dunno how he'd do booking from scratch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> As good as Adam is a lot of his booking ideas come from him salvaging WWE storylines and fixing the inconsistencies. Dunno how he'd do booking from scratch.



Then he can still be passed as a filter of sorts.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> As good as Adam is a lot of his booking ideas come from him salvaging WWE storylines and fixing the inconsistencies. Dunno how he'd do booking from scratch.



To be honest that kind of thing might be what the WWE needs  (well also kicking Kevin Dunn to the curb but going off topic).  Just someone to see what the plans are and go "This doesn't make sense, try this instead."

But in the end I think Adam would be better as the face (or well Heel) of WCPW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Do you guys really think Sister Abigail being casted would actually help Bray's gimmick? This isn't something I'm married to but I don't think it adds any equity to him to have the role on camera and that the problem is that he's booked like he's Ted DiBiase.

I think Sister Abigail whoever it may be in the future gets helped by being attached to Bray but he doesn't get any real heat from it himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Only bray needs is wins.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only bray needs is wins.



That's what I'm saying put this friend on the Braun Stroman diet and give him jobbers and low carders, have him slowly build the cult in fucking interesting ways. I forgot who said it but they were saying WWE cares more about cell phone flashlights then this dude being something legit.

It just seems like they really just take for granted how they can put heat on guys to make them a thing and it works but Bray is just in such a bad way. I almost feel like he's getting cooled down in deference to Miz and AJ. After this Orton feud if Ziggler leaves then what's Bray going to do? It's not like there are many viable faces for him.

How do you feel about Orton/Corbin? I feel like that's a good program waiting to happen.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2016)

Like I said, Corbin needs a serious feud, so he can establish himself as a threatening heel, just let him wrap things up with Swagger first and I'd be up for Orton vs Corbin.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you guys really think Sister Abigail being casted would actually help Bray's gimmick? This isn't something I'm married to but I don't think it adds any equity to him to have the role on camera and that the problem is that he's booked like he's Ted DiBiase.
> 
> I think Sister Abigail whoever it may be in the future gets helped by being attached to Bray but he doesn't get any real heat from it himself.



I was curious as to what the fuck he was talking about when he was all "Brother Nero, I knew you'd come" in the storage vault, so I am genuinely interested in where they're gonna go with it.

In the end though, I agree, it's not really gonna help him gain heat at all. It won't hurt him either (no worse than his booking so far anyway), but it's not needed in any way. He just needs to be... better. That's all there is too it. The only way I can see a possible physical Sister Abigail working out is if it's like... revealed somewhere that his faith in her is the source of his power or something, and they retcon all his loses as just being a result of being away from her too long. Even then though, that just makes it so she's the threat, not Wyatt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's what I'm saying put this friend on the Braun Stroman


Personally, I don't want multiple Stroman-like characters.  He was boring in Raw this week.  And he was boring the last time I saw him as well.  I don't enjoy watching Giants squash no name opponents.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

Did you guys say that Alexa Bliss was going to be Sister Abigail?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2016)

The whole point would be that its a refreshing angle and her presence empowers him, but only him because of their bond. You're right about it favouring who ever portrays sister Abigail, but it's an opportunity to really help legitimise a smackdown Diva in an unconventional way.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys say that Alexa Bliss was going to be Sister Abigail?


It's in discussion of a video I posted.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

I think Alexa has potential.  I love the way she dips between the ropes when she enters.  I like her finisher.  I think her wrestling is solid and will improve even more.

But it is true that she gets basically no reaction from the crowd right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah these little rinky dink feuds do nothing for Corbin. But I'm kinda into him vs Swagger so that's something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's what I'm saying put this friend on the Braun Stroman diet and give him jobbers and low carders, have him slowly build the cult in fucking interesting ways. I forgot who said it but they were saying WWE cares more about cell phone flashlights then this dude being something legit.
> 
> It just seems like they really just take for granted how they can put heat on guys to make them a thing and it works but Bray is just in such a bad way. I almost feel like he's getting cooled down in deference to Miz and AJ. After this Orton feud if Ziggler leaves then what's Bray going to do? It's not like there are many viable faces for him.
> 
> How do you feel about Orton/Corbin? I feel like that's a good program waiting to happen.




Wwe and bray put so much into him just to lose. Like all this building story line to show how serious bray is to just have him take the L. 

That's literally the only reason why he's not bigger than he is now. Every major feud he's taken an L. Then he comes out to start a new feud with someone else looking like a feud.

I feel like Orton will be alright taken a couple Lz from bray.

And I feel like Orton/Corbin could be good but I know how people like to try to act cool to disregard anything Orton is in and call him boring. But since smackdown is even making Corbin / swagger interesting. Then Orton and Corbin can for sure work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm not sure who should win the Wyatt/Orton match

Bray definetly needs a win, but if Orton is AJ's next opponent, then its only logical that Randy wins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

Remember when internet marks thought Kenny from spirit squad was gonna be a star post wwe career?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Alexa has potential.  I love the way she dips between the ropes when she enters.  I like her finisher.  I think her wrestling is solid and will improve even more.
> 
> But it is true that she gets basically no reaction from the crowd right now.



Alexa Bliss is the future. Look at that girl and if you don't think she's going to be the face of one of these brands then you're crazy. She has all the tools to be a crossover draw, the look, the work, the character acting, and she seems driven. The strides she's made in the past year and a half have been very very good. 

I think the crowd will come around but I also think it's mostly due to how new she is and how they're Titan Waying her.



WhatADrag said:


> Remember when internet marks thought Kenny from spirit squad was gonna be a star post wwe career?



Actually think most people were rooting for him because he got cucked by Cena and it was during lolCenawins. Even then he's only 30 and he retired from wrestling. 

Idk I never really got him. Like to me the look wasn't all that great and I can't remember a single thing about his work. Like literally I only know him for the Cena thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2016)

I didn't watch the youtube vid but the description you guys are giving makes me think that this dude is suggesting Bray becomes Mil Muertes to explain why he sucks so much and Sister Abigail is Catrina. 

But what me, Shirker, and Drag are saying is that all he needs is to stop losing so much. Isn't that basically what this would do except contextualize why he loses all the time?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when internet marks thought Kenny from spirit squad was gonna be a star post wwe career?


Not really. I just remember him for losing Thickie Mickie to Cena. People actually thought he'd make it outside wwe? lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2016)

Hmm, TNA starting off with talent showing off their titles and arguing about it.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

Your next president.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

Cody on TNA!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

Brandi is over as fuck too in TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

Ziggler is done guys.  He had some good moments.  But ultimately, I will remember two things about him.  Cena stole Nikki from him.  And the Miz is going to retire him in humiliating fashion on Sunday.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

SANDOW!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

Da Undertaka


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2016)

Just imagine walking in to Apple and seeing John Cena alongside Nikki Bella. You’d either:

A) Ask for a picture.

B) Look from a distance.

C) Smile at them in a creepy way.

D) Take a picture without them knowing.

This person wisely chose option d, although Cena knew what was up and didn’t seem all that pleased. As much as John is a great ambassador for the WWE, he likes his privacy outside of the ring and you can’t really blame him for that. He’s literally met thousands of people and you can’t fault him for wanting to escape the limelight from time to time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2016)

John is really scary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not really. I just remember him for losing Thickie Mickie to Cena. People actually thought he'd make it outside wwe? lol




Yeah but soul taker is right people were probably just blind sighted by cena hate.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2016)

The only thing i remember about Kenny was him giving Cena the most beautiful lookin top rope leg drop


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2016)

Roman would get some cheers if he buries Bray. But thats no longer possible now


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah but soul taker is right people were probably just blind sighted by cena hate.


Yeah I don't doubt it. Cena's booking was really annoying back then. I can see some people jumping on the cucked kenny bandwagon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2016)

Wwe lacking logic in forcing ziggler into retirement with Del Rio just leaving and cena might he leaving. I don't know they want to make smack down have a hard time possible to be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2016)

Luke Cage is Grade A fun man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2016)

I really enjoy the Rosario Dawson Claire character.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2016)

Baron Corbin is building up to Dean Ambrose 

I have no idea what they are doing with Crews. I would have loved to see him and Neville form a super athlete tag team. WTF is Neville even doing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2016)

Its all Luke for me. Too badass


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2016)

Rowan getting surgery. They should have Luke Harper come out as Strowman's mystery opponent and Harper go over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Baron Corbin is building up to Dean Ambrose
> 
> I have no idea what they are doing with Crews. I would have loved to see him and Neville form a super athlete tag team. WTF is Neville even doing?


Neville is in cruiserweight division


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Rowan getting surgery. They should have Luke Harper come out as Strowman's mystery opponent and Harper go over.


Aren't they building Strowman up? What good does it do him for him to lose to his first good opponent?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe lacking logic in forcing ziggler into retirement with Del Rio just leaving and cena might he leaving. I don't know they want to make smack down have a hard time possible to be good.



That's assuming Ziggler is losing though. I mean the fact that you're basically treating it as a foregone conclusion is kind of why it's possible that he's going to win. 

I mean everyone is like you can't take the belt off of Miz but isn't this more about getting Dolph over now, that's the view on belts for them. Belts are meant to get guys over and Miz is probably as over as they want him to be before he starts to outshine AJ.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Neville is in cruiserweight division



He's not though. Like this is actually one of the biggest problems with the division.



[S-A-F] said:


> Aren't they building Strowman up? What good does it do him for him to lose to his first good opponent?



I think it's one of those things where someone wants them to stop pushing an inferior talent and fantasy books the superior guy even when it's something that the E obviously wouldn't do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's assuming Ziggler is losing though. I mean the fact that you're basically treating it as a foregone conclusion is kind of why it's possible that he's going to win.
> 
> I mean everyone is like you can't take the belt off of Miz but isn't this more about getting Dolph over now, that's the view on belts for them. Belts are meant to get guys over and Miz is probably as over as they want him to be before he starts to outshine AJ.



I mean it could go either way tho. Ziggler is actually starting to be over again. His promos been having passion in it  so he could win it. But you never know. I feel like this is the type of way wrestlers like To go out. And losing to his close friend miz giving him even bigger heat is how I can see it happening.

One thing I'm worried about if ziggler wins is miz run being caught cold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2016)

Luke y u no get upgrade?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean it could go either way tho. Ziggler is actually starting to be over again. His promos been having passion in it  so he could win it. But you never know. I feel like this is the type of way wrestlers like To go out. And losing to his close friend miz giving him even bigger heat is how I can see it happening.
> 
> One thing I'm worried about if ziggler wins is miz run being caught cold.



I just don't see Vince letting him go or paying him his wrestlers salary to not make the appearances owed. It's just like they don't allow dudes in Ziggler's position or with his value to just go like that. Ziggler is probably in the high 6 figures low 7 figures in terms of a salary. If Ryback was getting a 1.5 million downside guarantee on a 3 year deal we can assume that Ziggler is getting slightly more but probably less merch money. 

You raise a great point about him going out by putting his boy over. I just think that for a company that purposefully cools down talent the way the WWE does and the investment they've made in AJ that you're basically having Miz create too big of a gap. And I don't think Miz's run is predicated on days reigned because the pivot point is that he's the best/most decorated wrestler to hold the IC title. 

And the other point is that there will be no face champions besides Becky. So we'll ostensibly be getting 3 chase storylines in someway shape or form. I don't consider the rematch a chase storyline per say but I guess you can make the case.

But I think that there's enough doubt here to basically say this is legit 50/50 and probably one of the best feuds of the past 6 years. Like I'm not saying it's Cena/Punk but this is without a doubt one of the best feuds WWE has put together, especially in the mid card, in so long.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I just don't see Vince letting him go or paying him his wrestlers salary to not make the appearances owed. It's just like they don't allow dudes in Ziggler's position or with his value to just go like that. Ziggler is probably in the high 6 figures low 7 figures in terms of a salary. If Ryback was getting a 1.5 million downside guarantee on a 3 year deal we can assume that Ziggler is getting slightly more but probably less merch money.
> 
> You raise a great point about him going out by putting his boy over. I just think that for a company that purposefully cools down talent the way the WWE does and the investment they've made in AJ that you're basically having Miz create too big of a gap. And I don't think Miz's run is predicated on days reigned because the pivot point is that he's the best/most decorated wrestler to hold the IC title.
> 
> ...



I find the positive on our indifference on the topic. This means wwe is doing something right and no one can't 100 percent tell how its going to go down. But the more you make points the more it points to ziggler for me. I forgot usos are going to win the titles.

I do remember people straight up trashing this feud at the start of it. Rightfully so. But smack down has done amazing with these guys. This makes me wonder.

Could Orton/Cena actually have a great feud with smack down? I remember all the horror years with these guys. But to be fair, these writers seem better, cena and Orton are 10 times better than what they were, and they haven't wrestled one another in two years I think?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2016)

Honestly they might just be ready to go in a new direction. As young as Ziggler is there are a ton of new talents now who might be able to get over with WWE's PG model. I think they're just ready to look to new faces.

He might just be a victim of being from that era of talent that are now on their way out (ADR etc). idk lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I find the positive on our indifference on the topic. This means wwe is doing something right and no one can't 100 percent tell how its going to go down. But the more you make points the more it points to ziggler for me. I forgot usos are going to win the titles.
> 
> I do remember people straight up trashing this feud at the start of it. Rightfully so. But smack down has done amazing with these guys. This makes me wonder.
> 
> Could Orton/Cena actually have a great feud with smack down? I remember all the horror years with these guys. But to be fair, these writers seem better, cena and Orton are 10 times better than what they were, and they haven't wrestled one another in two years I think?



I honestly trashed it. I've got no problem admitting it, I didn't want Ziggler anywhere near Miz because I thought even though he lost to Ambrose he could have still been built as a viable face or get the heel turn he needed. I really thought if this was going to be the Miz/DB then Kane was the guy for it. So glad I was wrong.

I think I'd be curious to see Orton/Cena just to see it. If they really let them cut the promos if Orton really is allowed to spew some resentment at being seen as second fiddle to Cena for decade. Like if that's the story and it's about Orton being more talented but less accomplished then I'd be in with these writers. The level Cena is working at right now in this stage of his career, he's ostensibly at superworker status now that he's gone more indy. 



Raiden said:


> Honestly they might just be ready to go in a new direction. As young as Ziggler is there are a ton of new talents now who might be able to get over with WWE's PG model. I think they're just ready to look to new faces.
> 
> He might just be a victim of being from that era of talent that are now on their way out (ADR etc). idk lol.



They're going to pay him to not wrestle? Like him being on camera is enough for them to justify paying him real money? Like even when it comes to Ibushi they were basically offering him Ryback money. 

Ziggler is bigger then Ibushi and probably more than Ryback, his downside has got to be more. And it's a downside guarantee for a reason, so he's going to willingly forego that or they're going to let him out of that of their own volition. Cody and Wade aren't/weren't in the same tier as Ziggler. 

Ziggler is where Rey Mysterio basically was at the end of the run where Rey couldn't even get the pop at #30 in the Rumble. They were fighting his ass tooth and nail to get out of that deal when they had a similar amount of new talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2016)

Damn this generation one day gonna say wwe ain't the same with out cena Orton Seth dean and roman


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't think anyone will ever say that about Roman. Hes a Trips guy he'll wrestle until he's 60.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2016)

Isn't everybody a trips Guy?


and dam those  impact ratings


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm going to go to Smackdown Live tomorrow night in Portland.  It's the night before No Mercy.  So the show should be interesting.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 8, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on Ryback going to Bellator rumours

I have a hunch he'll be slow, clumsy, and easy to take down, but I find it ironic he's gone down a near identical path to Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2016)

Disgusting

I've been hearing price jumps will happen next month.

But roh??? Hmm


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 8, 2016)

I think the plans look fine, RoH and tna becoming Network shows would be great for them, assuming WWE keeps their hands out of creative.  Making one big wrestling network is probably WWE's next goal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

Those prices don't look bad to me.  And they are offering a cheaper $4.99 plan.  But when you consider how many PPV's are wrapped into the package; how can you even complain about $14.99?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2016)

15 bucks is a bit steep. Should boost it at 12 bucks if necessary.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

With the Royal Rumble in San Antonio.  Can the WWE resist the urge to use Shawn Michaels?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> With the Royal Rumble in San Antonio.  Can the WWE resist the urge to use Shawn Michaels?


Doubt hbk would want to do it.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It says excluding ppvs CWC and nxt so what would really be on the stream ?



Still tho. At least you're getting wrestling content 24/7 for free. Not a horrible deal.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2016)

I want to see the return of the Bunny.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2016)

Wtf the video stopped working for a bit just right when Brother Nero was climbing the ladder


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I think the plans look fine, RoH and tna becoming Network shows would be great for them, assuming WWE keeps their hands out of creative.  Making one big wrestling network is probably WWE's next goal.



They definitely should do this ASAP. I think Corgan should even do that for TNA once he rebrands it. There's no point in being on PopTV.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

H


Gibbs said:


> I want to see the return of the Bunny.


How about chicken Summer Rae?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2016)

Becky injured and out for no mercy?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2016)

Got tickets to this week's Raw and Smackdown. Haven't been a fan of Raw for a while, but i gotta go when they're in town since they never used to come to Hawaii when I was there. Pretty decent seats for both shows under $400 total. My gf only knows the total divas from season 1. Now she'll get to see who I'm talking about everytime I tell her to "Arch your back like Sasha Banks" when I hit it from the back.

Is it weird if I make a "Thank You Dan Henderson" sign?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2016)

WWE wants to do a separate cruiserweight classic show:


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2016)

My resource said

Company is actively talking with TNA and ROH to acquire their libraries. Obviously, they'll also try to cut a deal with Evolve and WWN. 

The tier system is pretty much a done deal, but they're trying to gage whether people will pay $15 for outside of the company content before spending the money. 

Also, the CWC thing seenon surveys is an idea for an all cruiserweight show on the Network.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

I have decent seats.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have decent seats.


If nobody shows you can sit in the front


Or did they just open the doors?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

We still have an hour before the show.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

Adult men have purchased Bayley merchandise!  It is shocking tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky injured and out for no mercy?


Alexia is gonna win then...


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Alexia is gonna win then...


I don't know if the match is even happening hearing its Becky neck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Looked at thread top contributors and realized a lot of guys who used to post when I started don't post anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> WWE wants to do a separate cruiserweight classic show:


wouldn't that weaken Raw ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know if the match is even happening hearing its Becky neck.


The injury may be legitimate.  We had a handicap match tonight.  Nikki and Naomi against Carmella, Alexa, and Natalya.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Adult men have purchased Bayley merchandise!  It is shocking tbh.


I see them on raw every week so its not too surprising for me anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Looked at thread top contributors and realized a lot of guys who used to post when I started don't post anymore.



Yeah, dey gon
A lot of them either got scared off by WWE's writing, or scared off by us

I think the oddest absence is Ghost of Gashir. Whenever we would bitch about WWE actively hating its own audience a couple years ago, he would always laugh it off and say he's watched through way worse. The show ain't perfect, but it's miles better than back then, and yet he's nowhere to be found these days. So either he stopped watching out of boredom, or stopped posting here cuz he's sick of us. 
Juice seems like he's on his way out too. Soon the only ones we'll have to shitpost around here is thor. Step up your game dude, you've got shoes to fill.



Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.



I'd probably don wrasslin' gear if I can afford it. Then again, I also wear VG and comic book stuff out in public.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, dey gon
> A lot of them either got scared off by WWE's writing, or scared off by us
> 
> I think the oddest absence is Ghost of Gashir. Whenever we would bitch about WWE actively hating its own audience a couple years ago, he would always laugh it off and say he's watched through way worse. The show ain't perfect, but it's miles better than back then, and yet he's nowhere to be found these days. So either he stopped watching out of boredom, or stopped posting here cuz he's sick of us.
> ...


Ghost Jove and like 2 others posted more often

We gotta bring there asses back


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost Jove and like 2 others posted more often
> 
> We gotta bring there asses back



Jove especially. We've had the same gahdamn thread title for months. It doesn't even make sense anymore


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jove especially. We've had the same gahdamn thread title for months. It doesn't even make sense anymore




First of all are these posters even active anymore?

Seems like naruto fourms is on its last legs besides this thread.

I wonder what it was like here in its prime.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> First of all are these posters even active anymore?
> 
> Seems like naruto fourms is on its last legs besides this thread.
> 
> I wonder what it was like here in its prime.



There's a few other threads that are bustling around here (though I only frequent like 2 of them). Overall though, yeah it's not like we're pulsating with vibrant energy or anything. I'unno. People got other stuff to do I guess.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.


I got an ultimate warrior hat I've been meaning to wear somewhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There's a few other threads that are bustling around here (though I only frequent like 2 of them). Overall though, yeah it's not like we're pulsating with vibrant energy or anything. I'unno. People got other stuff to do I guess.



Man it hurts me . I give this site another year or two. But after that I bet its gone. You never know site might just be erased one day. It happened too another site I caught on too late. Thing is the site was still active.

They just decided to end the site from some reason and everything from it was wiped.

We need to prepare for the day and have a back up plan. Would suck to not be able to ever talk to none of the posters from here ever again


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.



Actually it just depends on how you look and what wwe gear. If you're somewhat decent looking and some of wwes better selection goes hand in hand and one ever questions to begin with.

My friend goes out All the time with his balor club shirt.

I've gained weight so much of my wwe gear looks trash on me until I slim down. Only thing I throw on at the moment is a cena shirt if I'm chillen around the house. But I have some cm punk shirts that are dope.

When I slim down I  need to get one of those wwe jackets they have now. No way you can deny the dopeness of some of the jackets they have out. Actually I don't know if they're actually with wwe or someone else is releasing them they're just dope.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man it hurts me . I give this site another year or two. But after that I bet its gone. You never know site might just be erased one day. It happened too another site I caught on too late. Thing is the site was still active.
> 
> They just decided to end the site from some reason and everything from it was wiped.
> 
> We need to prepare for the day and have a back up plan. Would suck to not be able to ever talk to none of the posters from here ever again


That sounds very strange to just shut down an active site like that and not bring it back. What site was it if ya don't mind me askin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2016)

This forums is the best Drag, ive been here since 2006 as a lurker and i've witnessed all kinds of epic shit.

I dunno if you met this poster named Andolivera or something. He was the one who came up with the golden byakuyam theory and was the one who called Tobi an Uchiha and Tobi x Obito. No one believed him and made fun of him for so many years then one day, boom! 

Ghost is my favorite poster here along with my nemesis Flow


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky injured and out for no mercy?


Just as Becky was getting the momentum she deserves.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.


I stopped buying WWE shirts because I tend to dislike a lot of the designs, some of them are just really bad or have too much on them. Most of the ones I have now just sit in a container in my closet because I don't like wearing them outside, and even my family have made comments on the ones I actually did like wearing in the house.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 9, 2016)

Top 10 Meltzer rated No Mercy Matches



Chris Benoit & Kurt Angle vs Edge & Rey Mysterio ****3/4 (4.75)


Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels [Ladder] ****1/2 (4.5)


Chris Jericho vs The Rock ****1/2 (4.5)


Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian [Ladder] ****1/2 (4.5)


Randy Orton vs Triple H [Last Man Standing] ****1/4 (4.25)


Kurt Angle vs John Cena ****1/4 (4.25)


Kurt Angle vs The Rock ****1/4 (4.25)


Triple H vs Jeff Hardy **** (4.0)


Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker [HIAC] **** (4.0)


Triple H vs Chris Benoit **** (4.0)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DB confirmed father. Thats the end of Bryan's comeback



Might just get tired of tv and pull off .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wouldn't that weaken Raw ?



Raw's already meh.



Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.



Depends on the shirt. But yeah, I aint wearing armbands and dick headbands. 



Shirker said:


> Jove especially. We've had the same gahdamn thread title for months. It doesn't even make sense anymore



True.

@Xiammes

Maybe Xiammes or another smod/admin can make me the OP of this thread and we can vote on what should be the next title.

What do you all think?

@SoulTaker @WhatADrag @Gibbs @Raiden @Seto Kaiba @God Movement @Kenju @Kuya @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @White Hawk @[S-A-F] @Flow @Legend @ted. @The Gr8 Destroyer @The Juice Man @Rukia @Shirker @Azeruth @Sauce @Palm Siberia @Zen-aku

Did I miss any regular?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 9, 2016)

The Kevin Owens Thread

The Head That Runs The Thread


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2016)

I was thinking about a rename a few months ago, but nothing came up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I was thinking about a rename a few months ago, but nothing came up.



That was Jove's job. I miss him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This forums is the best Drag, ive been here since 2006 as a lurker and i've witnessed all kinds of epic shit.
> 
> I dunno if you met this poster named Andolivera or something. He was the one who came up with the golden byakuyam theory and was the one who called Tobi an Uchiha and Tobi x Obito. No one believed him and made fun of him for so many years then one day, boom!
> 
> Ghost is my favorite poster here along with my nemesis Flow




Holy shit. People probably clowned dude forever. They probably gave him the worst rep of his life and was the joke of the site till it actually happened.

I don't know how people come up with these theories and be so spot on. Its got to be an amazing feeling to be right. I was watching naruto last night on toonami and they showed obito with the mask on but his red eye was showing. I was wondering to myself how I didn't notice this at all. Dude had one eye, short black hair, and his eye was red. I mean its not like they would have showed kakashi past for no reason.

But nothing clicked for me. First I thought orichimaru was going to be the final boss anyways. Then I thought pain. Then I thought madara, who was obito, then I thought obito then I thought madara, and we see how that all played out. You can't actually predict that stupid shit tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Raw's already meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fine with me as long as we get new thread titles lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

The 14.99 with new content thread 

The where tna is still alive and roman isn't over thread

The can bray get a few spare of Ws thread


The face that runs this naruto place wrestling thread


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 9, 2016)

New thread titled is definitely needed.

How about "a cup of faces running jobber city on tier 4"


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Or "Make the thread title great again"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Or "Make the thread title great again"



Oh this a good one


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh this a good one


Then again, how are we gonna make the thread title great again when it wasn't great to begin with?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Then again, how are we gonna make the thread title great again when it wasn't great to begin with?



Nah it had a few gems


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2016)

Official Directory of Halley Berry's Secrets


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Lots of "you can't wrestle" chants directed at the Miz last night.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2016)

lol he should make a shirt and troll them back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Loudest pops:

1) Cena
2) Orton
3) Ziggler

Most heat:

1) Miz


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Loudest pops:
> 
> 1) Cena
> 2) Orton
> ...




Was there a lot of people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Loudest pops:
> 
> 1) Cena
> 2) Orton
> ...



I dunno why, but now I hope Ziggler wins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Was there a lot of people


10,000 maybe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 10,000 maybe?



Damn so it was actually a lot of people?

Must be because of cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Jove especially. We've had the same gahdamn thread title for months. It doesn't even make sense anymore



Wasn't even funny the first time. Just a jab cause I laughed at his faildango love


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It was real rap talk. That site was mega active and not just with rap either. I signed up on it the last few months it was around. Then one day it just shut down and said another good site is atrilli
> The thing is that site isnt fourm based they just released rap albums for free to download.
> 
> If you Google what happened to real rap talk? A shit ton of people ask from different sites yet there is no answer.
> ...


Oh I remember that site! Shit it went down just like that with no explanation? I kinda doubt that would happen to NF but you never really know.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't even funny the first time. Just a jab cause I laughed at his faildango love


Jove salty that Fandingo never got a chance after his initial injury.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)

I am in favor of Krhis being given OP.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I think that these events do relatively well.  And they better since the WWE risks their top talent.  Think about it.  Nikki Bella, Dean Ambrose, Miz, Cena, AJ Styles, Etc all participated.  The event is in Portland and it ended at 11 PM PT.  All of these athletes need to be in Sacramento by 5 PM PT for the big PPV today.

It really hit home to me how ridiculous some of the scheduling can be for WWE superstars.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2016)

lol Direc TV spoiled ending for Miz-Ziggler . 

Check at own risk:


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think that these events do relatively well.  And they better since the WWE risks their top talent.  Think about it.  Nikki Bella, Dean Ambrose, Miz, Cena, AJ Styles, Etc all participated.  The event is in Portland and it ended at 11 PM PT.  All of these athletes need to be in Sacramento by 5 PM PT for the big PPV today.
> 
> It really hit home to me how ridiculous some of the scheduling can be for WWE superstars.



Yeah wwe does great when they do that

But then wwe does stupid shit like when they came to my town this recent summer.


Our main event was big show vs bray

Lmaoo


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.


I wear my "boots 2 asses" shirt at the gym. That's about it.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lol Direc TV spoiled ending for Miz-Ziggler .
> 
> Check at own risk:



No mercy is in a few hours. I'm sure I can wait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Its like if miz win it cements him as a heel but if he wins Dolph is gone. But its like if dolph wins it kills this great mix run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Might watch those no mercy Dave meltzer matches


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> No mercy is in a few hours. I'm sure I can wait.


But I'm fucking tempted  now


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm not clicking on it.

The Becky Lynch thing is interesting.  I think Naomi could substitute for her and wrestle Alexa if she isn't able to go.  Obviously it would be a non-title match with almost no buildup.  But it isn't a bad emergency option.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its like if miz win it cements him as a heel but if he wins Dolph is gone. But its like if dolph wins it kills this great mix run.


I feel exactly the same. Creative made something so GOAT and now they're stuck in a dilema.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Maybe Xiammes or another smod/admin can make me the OP of this thread and we can vote on what should be the next title.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Did I miss any regular?



Yeah, I'd have no problem with that. Just don't let the salt overtake you when titling like it did Jove.

...

Actually scratch that go nuts. A lot of Jove's thread titles were pretty


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Becky isn't wrestling tonight.

They said her injury isnt that serious tho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz can lose and go onto the main event scene.  Miz/Orton next.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno why, but now I hope Ziggler wins.



It's because the show is working the fuck out of us.

What a state of affairs wrestling's in where getting invested enough to actually want the good guy to win is considered _unconventional_. 



WhatADrag said:


> Becky isn't wrestling tonight.
> 
> They said her injury isnt that serious tho



*Depression*



Rukia said:


> I'm not clicking on it.
> 
> The Becky Lynch thing is interesting.  I think Naomi could substitute for her and wrestle Alexa if she isn't able to go.  Obviously it would be a non-title match with almost no buildup.  But it isn't a bad emergency option.



I'm curious as to what this means for Bliss. If they weren't gonna extend the feud by that far, they'll definitely have to now, which I wouldn't mind. Alexa's pretty neat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Hopefully the negative response to Shane vs Brock changes shit like it did for taker vs braun


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully the negative response to Shane vs Brock changes shit like it did for taker vs braun



I don't have the best time believing it was negative response that caused them to drop Taker/Braun. I think it was Lesnar mollywhopping him in the middle of the ring that soured that idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jove salty that Fandingo never got a chance after his initial injury.



He also was into Adam Roses as well. 

Kek.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I don't have the best time believing it was negative response that caused them to drop Taker/Braun. I think it was Lesnar mollywhopping him in the middle of the ring that soured that idea.



Nah it was the reason. It gained a huge negative reception after rumors dropped.

Pretty sure if cena wasn't hurt we were going to get cena vs taker tho


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He also was into Adam Roses as well.
> 
> Kek.


Jove was a rosebud?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He also was into Adam Roses as well.
> 
> Kek.


lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Jove was a rosebud?



Pretty much


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah it was the reason. It gained a huge negative reception after rumors dropped.
> 
> Pretty sure if cena wasn't hurt we were going to get cena vs lesnar tho


Braun won't last forever, he'll have his winning streak for a while then he'll lose to a main eventer and back to the midcard.

I hope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Braun won't last forever, he'll have his winning streak for a while then he'll lose to a main eventer and back to the midcard.
> 
> I hope.


Most likely

And oops I meant taker vs cena.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Most likely


We'll still have to endure him burying Neville, Sami Zayn, and Cesaro first though.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> We'll still have to endure him burying Neville, Sami Zayn, and Cesaro first though.



Is Cesaro going to be around long enough for that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Imagine if he buries everyone up until Reigns over comes Strawman


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

I know little about all this Cesaro controversy right now, but his pairing with Sheamus suggests he'll be around a bit longer if you ask me.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if he buries everyone up until Reigns over comes Strawman


So basically the John Cena vs Umaga of this decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> So basically the John Cena vs Umaga of this decade.


Pretty much


----------



## Larcher (Oct 9, 2016)

Speaking of which, their Royal Rumble bout was probably one of my favourite Cena matches tbh.

The ending was pretty badass imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> So basically the John Cena vs Umaga of this decade.



Why'd he never last long after that?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

World title gonna open the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh shit rip ziggler


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> World title gonna open the show.



This is weird. And telling... and... depressing if it means what I think it means.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 9, 2016)

Theyre scared of the presidential debate, 
wtf


----------



## God Movement (Oct 9, 2016)

If Corbin loses we riot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's because the show is working the fuck out of us.
> 
> What a state of affairs wrestling's in where getting invested enough to actually want the good guy to win is considered _unconventional_.



I was neutral this time last week. I mean like Ziggler himself said in Talking Smack, there are ways around a retirement angle because it's just that.. an angle. But all signs point to Ziggler calling it quits which sucks, even if I wasn't his biggest fan.



[S-A-F] said:


> World title gonna open the show.



Fuck. Objectively speaking though, it's still a dumb move. Title = Main event. I don't care if it's Taker that's retiring.



WhatADrag said:


> Oh shit rip ziggler



Fucking this. I still hope Ziggler will have a "one more match" match at Mania, or Survivor Series if it's Taker's time this Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'd have no problem with that. Just don't let the salt overtake you when titling like it did Jove.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually scratch that go nuts. A lot of Jove's thread titles were pretty



I'm not good at titles. Rather just you guys recommend one every while. I'll see if Xiammes will give me the OP, or maybe I'll just nag him to change it himself every time you guys come up with something. Tbh, he's active enough to be in charge of it. But I still think I'm more active and thus wont miss recommended titles during high activity nights like PPVs,etc..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

WWE women are starting to drop like flies.  Lots of neck injuries.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> WWE women are starting to drop like flies.  Lots of neck injuries.



All of this actual wrestling is playing hell on their tiny frames. RIP, Alexa Bliss. Enjoy it while you can. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shitposting aside, the division has also been a little bit more on the dangerous side these days. I wonder if the heightened state of importance is pushing them to do stuff they otherwise wouldn't, which is causing wear and tear. I'm SHOCKED that Charlotte is still doing as well as she is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Pretty sure that means title is changing hands so people can celebrate Ziggler.

Meanwhile Dean winning title by shenanigans of the Usos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Also I love this idea of putting IC title in Main event. It's cool to see.

Ziggler vs Miz feels even bigger now.


Just wondering if everything else will be status quo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I think you guys are right about the wwe trying to avoid the presidential debate.  The WWE network even sent me an email to notify me that the title match would be first.  That is pretty extreme imo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

And I don't care about the 8 man tag match at all.  Tag specialists bore me.  Additionally, I basically saw the same match last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think you guys are right about the wwe trying to avoid the presidential debate.  The WWE network even sent me an email to notify me that the title match would be first.  That is pretty extreme imo.



Isn't Ziggler pursuing a stand up career focused on politics?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

He'll try to make fun of Hillary and Trump as his good  bye speech but they already would have beaten him to the punchline


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Ziggler wins and they try to make him a thing because Smackdown is losing Cena from now to January and they need another drawing babyface act near the top of the card, AJ retains


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ziggler wins and they try to make him a thing because Smackdown is losing Cena from now to January and they need another drawing babyface act near the top of the card, AJ retains



They actually need another top heel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Bury T unloading on Dolph


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Curt Hawkins is up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dammit I thought that was Big Poppa Pump returning


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Fuck you mattel


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They actually need another top heel



How do you figure? With an Usos win the only non-heel champion would be Becky. This is assuming Miz wins and Ziggler is in fact gone. You're losing Cena too unless he somehow does Smackdown and American Grit at the same exact time. Dean and Orton would be the top faces.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Alexa steals the spotlight whenever she's on screen. That's charisma yo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Heels are always better champions.  The face excels during the quest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> How do you figure? With an Usos win the only non-heel champion would be Becky. This is assuming Miz wins and Ziggler is in fact gone. You're losing Cena too unless he somehow does Smackdown and American Grit at the same exact time. Dean and Orton would be the top faces.



I'm thinking more along the lines that Miz kinda has made AJ and Bray look pretty bad as heels in comparison. Yeah I get Bray's is more of booking but AJ just doesn't seem too heelish. He feels more tweener-ish.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Definite mixture of boos and cheers for AJ Styles at the live event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Once again Fuck you Mattel!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

8 man tag team seems so chaotic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Crowd got into the match at the end


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

There's a Smash Tourney going on right now and it's running longer than expected.
gonna try to watch it and No Mercy at the same time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There's a Smash Tourney going on right now and it's running longer than expected.
> gonna try to watch it and No Mercy at the same time.



Title match is gonna start in a bit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I want Edge to run out and spear John Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> There's a Smash Tourney going on right now and it's running longer than expected.
> gonna try to watch it and No Mercy at the same time.



Is Rosa still God-tier? 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Title match is gonna start in a bit



I wonder how many people WWE will troll by this decision.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

last time I'll see Ambrose fighting for the title for a while so I will hope it ends with him turning heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is Rosa still God-tier?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people WWE will troll by this decision.



No, now it's Bayonetta


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Becky and Alexa are in the promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No, now it's Bayonetta



No it's not. She got nerfed. I still play, just not on tourney level. They gimped her crazy combos so she's not as good as before. Rosa tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> No it's not. She got nerfed. I still play, just not on tourney level. They gimped her crazy combos so she's not as good as before. Rosa tho



Rosa should fry in hell

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Ambrose kind of deserves it.  His title reign was too short.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

And as always, Ambrose looks like a jobber with that attire/entrance


----------



## teddy (Oct 9, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Or "Make the thread title great again"


This has my vote


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

That "Cena I don't need a ring" sign is distracting.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is Rosa still God-tier?



Its' Melee.
Smash4 just ended though. Dabuz (arguably the best rosy) got bustered out by a Cloud iirc. She's still pretty gud tho. Everyone hates Dabuz because of it, actually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Aj Styles has a good entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

dis promo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

still can't believe title match is up first. Feels refreshing


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 9, 2016)

No one gives a shit about Ambrose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Its' Melee.
> Smash4 just ended though. Dabuz (arguably the best rosy) got bustered out by a Cloud iirc. She's still pretty gud tho. Everyone hates Dabuz because of it, actually.



Surprised Cloud is doing well. He's good but his reach is serious ass without the limit break.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

John Cena subtly burying Bork Thesnar with that Duexplex.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2016)

The people have spoken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

what the hell was that move Cena?


----------



## teddy (Oct 9, 2016)

Hook me up with a stream pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

ted. said:


> Hook me up with a stream pls



Check Bosscast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

A lot of these moves are the exact same moves that I watched last night.  Styles used a chair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

this match is throwing so much I can't even


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

ted. said:


> Hook me up with a stream pls


here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Surprised Cloud is doing well. He's good but his reach is serious ass without the limit break.



Cloud's shitty recover and awkward movement is made up for super hard with his high priority and the fact that his hitboxes stay out for years at a time, plus he's a basic bitch so he's easy to pick up. He's basically Mario with a sword and a buffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Cloud's shitty recover and awkward movement is made up for super hard with his high priority and the fact that his hitboxes stay out for years at a time, plus he's a basic bitch so he's easy to pick up. He's basically Mario with a sword and a buffer.



Any Zard players? I'm absolutely in love with his 1.5 buff. He's become a monster. Basically been my main since. If there's a good zard players then I'd like a link please. 

EDIT: AJ is sex. Literal sex with a thousand simultaneous orgasms.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)

What are you guys watching?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What are you guys watching?



No mercy, world title match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

AJ is carrying these guys.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Any Zard players? I'm absolutely in love with his 1.5 buff. He's become a monster. Basically been my main since. If there's a good zard players then I'd like a link please.



ANTi (a Mario player) went Zard for one of his Grand Finals matches with Zero. Unfortunately he's Zero, so he mollywhopped him in said match. It was hype though. He killed him with an upthrow at, like, 80% and everybody cheered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

I love Kenny Omega as much as the next guy but holy fuck if AJ isn't the best worker in the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> ANTi (a Mario player) went Zard for one of his Grand Finals matches with Zero. Unfortunately he's Zero, so he mollywhopped him in said match. It was hype though. He killed him with an upthrow at, like, 80 and everybody cheered.



1.5 Zard's burying powers knows no boundaries.  Air-Back A is the good kind of bullshit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Ambrose and Cena are obviously going to continue their feud after this ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

And here comes the Lunatic Cringe fuckery 
Dumb ass spot to be honest.

EDIT: that particular rebound clothesline was good tho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

THAT SEQUENCE THO 



kurisu said:


> And here comes the Lunatic Cringe fuckery
> Dumb ass spot to be honest.



Dean needs to learn how to run more dynamically.
Or... at the very least like we humans do. It'd help his turnbuckles spots exponentially.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

the first time the crappy wacky line would have made sense if he didn't use it all the time


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WHAT AM I LOOKING AT?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> THAT SEQUENCE THO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about grabbing AJ's hand so he wouldn't tap out instead of breaking the hold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

WHAT? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Wh... what do they do..?!
Where do we go from here..?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

EDIT: Cena shitting on the rebound clothesline


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 9, 2016)

Wait the match continues ?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I was talking about grabbing AJ's hand so he wouldn't tap out instead of breaking the hold.



Oh that. Yeah, that was pretty silly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

DAT BOTCH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Because heels have to get heat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

FINALLY... A SMART HEEL.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A lot of these moves are the exact same moves that I watched last night.  Styles used a chair.


Exactly like last night.  The live event was almost exactly the same.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

I oddly do not mind this finish.
Though it really muddied things up that the bell rung and yet the match continued with no explanation.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know that I am satisfied though.  I bet the entire audience is confused.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

yay the heel got cheered for using a chair. Way to go guys


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Honestly this was pretty wonderfully booked because everyone still looks strong. Cena did get Dean with the avalanche AA but it sort of reminds me of the Tanahashi-Okada finish from the G1 where you don't know if Okada/Ambrose would have kicked out of the move.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Orton is likely the next challenger for AJ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

How are they gonna write Cena off tv now?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know that I am satisfied though.  I bet the entire audience is confused.



They did a shitty job explaining the match post-tap. Not even so much as an announcement saying "This match will continue until there's a winner". They didn't even ring the bell a 2nd time to initiate the match restart. It just sorta... continued as though nothing even happened. Convey your message to your audience.



SoulTaker said:


> Honestly this was pretty wonderfully booked because everyone still looks strong. Cena did get Dean with the avalanche AA but it sort of reminds me of the Tanahashi-Okada finish from the G1 where you don't know if Okada/Ambrose would have kicked out of the move.



Smackdown making tapout finishes not look weak is gonna become the new meme.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bray lost to Randy last night because of Kane.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Welp, time for the second main event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Carmella is looking nice tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Piss break time


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

-Best Women's rivalry right now is finally undergoing a 1v1 match
-Neither performer are at the performance level to carry said match

They're gonna have to do some *shit* for this one. Let's see how it goes....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Piss break time


i'm waiting for the 8 man tag.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

I wonder if they'll put some heat on Nikki to hedge their bets on Becky. Supposedly it's not that bad and she's just hurt.



Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Bray lost to Randy last night because of Kane.



That's the finish then. This is what happened for Backlash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i'm waiting for the 8 man tag.


already happened in the pre-show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Carmella is good at heeling it up.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Okay, I will piss when I see Jack Swagger.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

That was a good enziguri by Nikki. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




fuck my life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm watching youtube videos while I wait for this crappy match to end

sucks worse it followed up the WWE title match


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought Nikki was done right there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Carmella please stop


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Rack Attack 2.0.  Finally Nikki's jobbing streak comes to an end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Clean finish? Guess that's that then.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz. 



Rukia said:


> Rack Attack 2.0.  Finally Nikki's jobbing streak comes to an end.



toldja. It was clear Nikki was gonna take this one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Carmella has the submission in and she's the one going nuts. She's got X-Pax heat more then anything.

I think Nikki needs a new finish. Her elbow has always been a really good move. She should just do the rain maker intro into it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

It seems like they are building up Miz/Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz botched his line


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

So Alexa is in action.  It has to be Naomi right?  I guess Natalya is available.  But that would be a heel/heel situation.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Now it is a bathroom break situation.  Fuck Slater and Rhyno.  They are trash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Usos changed their theme, nice.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

>Usos's shoes.

Keeping the heel heat going by purposefully blinding their opponents I see. 



Rukia said:


> Now it is a bathroom break situation.  Fuck Slater and Rhyno.  They are trash.



*You're* trash.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)

? Alexa/Emma / Eva Marie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Usos look like they're off to a drug deal that is sure to go wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Emma is on Raw though, right?  I guess Eva is a possibility.  The opponent is definitely coming out to job.  Alexa still needs to seem like a threat to Becky.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *You're* trash.



Guessing that he doesn't have kids.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

He's got kids chants


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Usos blacker then Cryme Tyme and Prime Time Playas confirmed with," I got kids too", line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

'They were the greatest tag team the past two years.' .......... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

One Man band cleanin house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> One Man band cleanin house.



Never thought I'd see the day


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Digging this match tbh really digging the tag team renaissance happening throughout the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

PUT HIM IN A BODY BAG UCE!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Rhyno as Heath's limit break 

GORE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Good match. Heel Usos are great.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Heath and Rhyno take it??
Weird. What does this mean for the Alphas?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Heath and the kids get to enjoy Uncle Belt for another reign


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Heath and Rhyno take it??
> Weird. What does this mean for the Alphas?


Probably beating Usos then Heath and Slater in an ending where Heath and Rhyno hug it out  for one last time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

>Bray Promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

I wonder if Heath is actually moving merch and that's why the title is staying on them. The whole I've Got Kids shirt can probably sell, I mean I'm cool with it because it gives the reign and titles a bit more legitimacy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Jack's theme and catchphrase still over as hell


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I hate Jack Swagger.  Good ring name though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jack's theme and catchphrase still over as hell



Get on your knees >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder if Heath is actually moving merch and that's why the title is staying on them. The whole I've Got Kids shirt can probably sell, I mean I'm cool with it because it gives the reign and titles a bit more legitimacy.



Yeah, plus helps Heath show off his stuff. This offense he's been putting in has been hella impressive. He's starting to look less like a joke character and more like a funny guy who can scrap when the chips are down.

I like it, I just did not see it coming. "Transitional champions my ass" says SD.



kurisu said:


> Get on your knees >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Where's the lie though? 
I was going through old WWE themes the other night and forgot how much I loved that song.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Get on your knees >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



That's what Steph told HHH every time he questioned her


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

That clothesline made me flinch holy fuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Wonder how heah and rhyno/ as/ and usos will play out


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

"Punch him in the hand"
Thanks JBL

Match is pretty solid so far. Like surprisingly so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

This PPV is weird. It has good wrestling, but the event itself doesn't feel significant. Feels like a very good episode of Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Wait. That's considered a rope break?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

damn was kinda hoping to see this feud continue. Oh well


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

Jack Swagger needs to be in a tag team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This PPV is weird. It has good wrestling, but the event itself doesn't feel significant. Feels like a very good episode of Smackdown.



That's cause it needed a surprise . *cough * Heel turn *cough*


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This PPV is weird. It has good wrestling, but the event itself doesn't feel significant. Feels like a very good episode of Smackdown.



Oh, so it isn't just me. My attention's too divided, so I'm not able to be fair to it, but that said, that's the feeling I get too.

Not a bad thing though, it's just doesn't feel big. I wonder if it has to do with the PPV frequency. It's only been 3 PPVs and I'm already getting worn out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's too embarrassing.  I can't wear wwe gear; not outside of the house.  Just can't do it.



lol i have no shame. i have Austin 3:16, NWO and Seth Rollins in my t-shirt rotation.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

I think Dolph should lose and leave WWE for several months. Come back repackaged at Royal Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Who the hell is the main event


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> lol i have no shame. i have Austin 3:16, NWO and Seth Rollins in my t-shirt rotation.



but those aren't embarrassing. The embarrassing ones are like New Day, Cena, and Bayley ones.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I feel like something big will happen.  This is Smackdown's last ppv before Survivor Series.  They need to set some things up.





kurisu said:


> Wait. That's considered a rope break?


This PPV makes me feel like I don't understand the rules anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

This match isn't ME. So I'm a little bit more optimistic about Dolph winning. I was under the impression one of the reasons they'd put it last was so as not to kill the crowd for everything after it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Main event is Brock  beating up Shane thus setting it up for Mania


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

What?  Why is the Miz coming out??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

>closing the show with Orton v Bray


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Orton/Bray can't be the main event.  No one really cares about that match!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought talking smack was getting postponed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Unless Sister Abigail is debuting, Orton v Bray will be in contention for weakest main event in history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >closing the show with Orton v Bray

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

Maryse though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Who's book fooling? Doesn't he still do sporadic indie appearances?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz must be elated to be getting this kinda reaction.
It's pretty fucking difficult these days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

If Rukia's right and Kane interferes.  

Smack Mercy indeed.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If Rukia's right and Kane interferes.
> 
> Smack Mercy indeed.



No Down

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz chants lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Otunga sucks. 



Shirker said:


> No Down



*rates "creative"*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

I really can't believe Bray/Orton is the main event. I hope they fucking bring it and surprise us but I'm really skeptical.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really can't believe Bray/Orton is the main event. I hope they fucking bring it and surprise us but I'm really skeptical.



Bust out the holograms junk and give us something like the final deletion.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't know where Dolph finds all of his stamina.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz is in his prime both in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz is cheating his ass off!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Man if Miz wins, somewhere Agmaster will be destroyed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Honestly if Meltzer gives this anything below a 3.5 then he's really on his hacky ass I hate American prowrestling shit because WWE is about to go monopoly on everything.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

WWE Network tweaking again fam


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

I knew for a fact he wouldn't tap... and yet my ass is basically a black hole for how hard I clenched....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

This match


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

The fans finally realized that if Ziggler loses, we legit may never see him again, and are now fully behind him.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

Ziggler retires then gets signed by Raw in a few months


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shit. This match is good, makes for a perfect curtain call.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I thought the powerbomb was it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

man Ziggler is so gonna win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

He kicked out of the Zigzag.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shit. This match is good, makes for a perfect curtain call.


So why isn't it the main event?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Ziggler retires then gets signed by Raw in a few months



Nah, they made it clear. No Raw for Ziggler if this match ends with him the loser.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Blonde Zatanna with the Ric Martel.

I love this fucking match, fuck Leltzer!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Fucking hell. Good shit, good shit gentlemen.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

I completely got worked on that near fall


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

FUCKING HELL! THIS MATCH IS KILLING ME!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

I legit thought that was it. Damn. Agree with SoulTaker, this shit is working the fuck out of us.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

damn i didn't think i'd be so into this match!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

*YEEEEESSS YES YESYES YES YESSSSSS!!!!!!*


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

DOLPH!!!!!!YASSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I wanted to see Dolph at the laugh factory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Wwe got dolph over again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

*sigh* Well that sucked.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

GADAMNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Good stuff man. MOTN without a doubt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

The WWE made Dolph Ziggler a thing again. This is the most heat he's had since Survivor Series 14.

Should've been the mainevent!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2016)

Dolph 2nd GOAT seller of kick out at 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

oh shit, Miz


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz looking like *his* career just ended


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Honestly every babyface has won tonight so pretty sure Randy beats Bray.

Emma beats Alexis.

Booooooooooo this PPV sucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Dolph 2nd GOAT seller of kick out at 2



Nah, that's still Taker, Shawn, and AJ. But he's good at it, can't lie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

This is why you can't believe everything these dudes print, they'll put up any story regardless of it making no logical booking/business/any sense whatsoever. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly every babyface has won tonight so pretty sure Randy beats Bray.
> 
> Emma beats Alexis.
> 
> Booooooooooo this PPV sucked



AJ won


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WWE Network commercial finally has some hype music behind it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

No Mercy theme is great.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ won



That doesn't discredit what he said Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Alexa main eventing? 

I mean I'm a mark, but wut?

EDIT: so spoopy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

Bray NEEDS the win please. Pretty sure Becky will retain too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

AJ should have a huge match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Curt Hawkins got destroyed at the live event last night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That doesn't discredit what he said Kappa



He said every babyface has won which isn't true. I don't really think the PPV is crap either. 



Rukia said:


> AJ should have a huge match at Wrestlemania.



Putting Cena over for his GOAT tying win is pretty huge. 

Honestly think AJ is Cena's greatest rival at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is why you can't believe everything these dudes print, they'll put up any story regardless of it making no logical booking/business/any sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> AJ won



AJ isn't heel. I stopped thinking of him as a heel a while ago when there was no reason to hate him. He's cocky but he backs it up. He's a tweener.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

I'd let Alexa do so many things to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

>Alexa 

*dick explodes*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Alexa is right.  Becky was scared!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Plus there was no actual progress to Cena vs Ambrose feud.

That's why that match sucked. 


As for Mela vs Nikki, who cares?


Dolph vs Miz was my fault for expecting WWE to do something shocking


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Alexa needs to win or she loses her legitimacy.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

They chose Naomi to fill time, huh? Which of us predicted that?



SoulTaker said:


> He said every babyface has won which isn't true. I don't really think the PPV is crap either.



Yeah, I know. Just derpin' around regarding AJ and his reactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus there was no actual progress to Cena vs Ambrose feud.
> 
> That's why that match sucked.
> 
> ...



You want them to fire Ziggler or something?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Aj Styles deserves a 10 for his performance tonight.  The problems with the match are storytelling problems.  And he had to carry two lesser competitors.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> They chose Naomi to fill time, huh? Which of us predicted that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. Just derpin' around regarding AJ and his reactions.


I predicted it.  It was obvious.  Naomi is the face that we knew would be in the building.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You want them to fire Ziggler or something?




Kind of was hoping he'd be done. He's already had the IC title plenty of times 

I'm in the minority but I didn't mind a great match with a goodbye.  This feud built itself up to being a good last stand and turns out he'll be back on Smackdown and now all that emotion doesn't matter


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ isn't heel. I stopped thinking of him as a heel a while ago when there was no reason to hate him. He's cocky but he backs it up. He's a tweener.



He's a heel dude. Stop it. I've had this convo with you before and it's ridiculous that you can't get that they won't boo him because they respect the fact he's the best wrestler on planet Earth. They don't boo Owens because he's one of the best heels on earth and has massive indy cred. 

Like this heels are meant to be hated schtick is old. We get it but also understand this is the era we live in. You know that Heath Ledger isn't a piece of shit anarchist in real life yet probably loved him as the Joker in TDK. People separate art from the artist all the time.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus there was no actual progress to Cena vs Ambrose feud.
> 
> That's why that match sucked.
> 
> ...



What do you mean, you realize that the feud is supposed to encompass all three of them right. That Cena/Ambrose basically just kayfabed tied and are still kayfabe equal.

People in here were commenting so....

You didn't think Ziggler would win so how is that not a shocking result, especially in the context of it's the result you were in here deriding me for expecting?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

JBL shitting on Mauro and calling his comparison of Bliss and Harley Quinn "obscure" was so delightfully ironic and meta that I can't believe I heard it on a wrestling show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I predicted it.  It was obvious.  Naomi is the face that we knew would be in the building.


Is it bad that for a second I thought it'd be Eva Marie?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2016)

so much ass in this match


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I hear crickets during this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

I love that Alexa is working a limb. Loving her mannerisms as well.

EDIT: That's a very smart cover by Naomi. 

EDIT2: wut?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I think this is a pretty surprising result.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

Was not expecting that result at all. Booking wise it makes no sense unless they are setting up a Triple Threat but Bliss is selling the loss hella well.
Then again it does make Naomi, and conversely the SD Women's Division, look more credible


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm torn. I'm disappointed that Naomi beat Alexa. But the camera angle of that pin almost makes me not care.

Well, at least she's still hilarious. That temper tantrum. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Kind of was hoping he'd be done. He's already had the IC title plenty of times
> 
> I'm in the minority but I didn't mind a great match with a goodbye.  This feud built itself up to being a good last stand and turns out he'll be back on Smackdown and now all that emotion doesn't matter



>Being against good endo

:letgo


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

The hell is going on in this thread


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Did Steph book this match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's a heel dude. Stop it. I've had this convo with you before and it's ridiculous that you can't get that they won't boo him because they respect the fact he's the best wrestler on planet Earth. They don't boo Owens because he's one of the best heels on earth and has massive indy cred.
> 
> Like this heels are meant to be hated schtick is old. We get it but also understand this is the era we live in. You know that Heath Ledger isn't a piece of shit anarchist in real life yet probably loved him as the Joker in TDK. People separate art from the artist all the time.
> 
> ...




This era sucks 

Also no I liked Batman when he wasn't speaking 

Now if you said Mark Hamill's Joker you'd be right 


I meant that was a perfect time to write Cena off tv and have the feud restart when he got back. Have either Ambrose or Cena get super angry at being cost the title by one or the other so they beat the living hell out of them after the match.


but see if it had been in the main event I would have gotten the same exact feeling. Putting it now kinda gave it away.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The hell is going on in this thread



There's a PPV airing right now, ya foo


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Is this meant to last another 45 minutes?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't mind Naomi winning, just not before Alexa's title match. Can't risk messing with Alexa's heat. Dumb shite booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'm torn. I'm disappointed that Naomi beat Alexa. But the camera angle of that pin almost makes me not care.
> 
> Well, at least she's still hilarious. That temper tantrum.
> 
> ...




I don't know . I just felt frustrated about a more powerful ending than a good ending.

I admit my thoughts on tonight are really bad  but it is what it is


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is this meant to last another 45 minutes?



It won't go that long


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

This package makes this feud seem more intense than it was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

I rate this PPV .5/10 cuz Alexa lost.



Shirker said:


> This package makes this feud seem more intense than it was.



Makes it seem like Orton has superpowers which is dumb and shit and dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I don't mind Naomi winning, just not before Alexa's title match. Can't risk messing with Alexa's heat. Dumb shite booking.


They decided to boost Naomi.  She has gotten a lot more enthusiasm since she got this new entrance.  Unfortunately for her.  The PPV crowd tonight was totally disinterested in her.

I think the weakness of the Smackdown women's division is totally on display.  Soultaker mentioned this earlier.  If Becky is going to miss significant time, they might want to get Nikki as the titleholder or the top contender; she is the only person that is over.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I rate this PPV .5/10 cuz Alexa lost.



This is fair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm giving the ppv a 6


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They decided to boost Naomi.  She has gotten a lot more enthusiasm since she got this new entrance.  Unfortunately for her.  The PPV crowd tonight was totally disinterested in her.
> 
> I think the weakness of the Smackdown women's division is totally on display.  Soultaker mentioned this earlier.  If Becky is going to miss significant time, they might want to get Nikki as the titleholder or the top contender; she is the only person that is over.



Is it too late for an Awesome Kong return?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

6.5-7.5 depending on this match's result


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm giving the ppv a 6


Sounds about right.  Finishing on a weak note never helps though.  Oscar de La Hoya, flurry at the end and steal the round.  WWE obviously isn't doing that with this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is it too late for an Awesome Kong return?



Rukia's trolling is getting to you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia's trolling is getting to you



You poor soul.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Honestly don't get why Asuka doesn't come to Smackdown and try to become dual champion. I mean she's not losing in NXT for a minute and it's dumb to boost up your faces like this unless they're going to go into B-feud to create a new number 1 contender.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Bray's reaction to that almostKO is why his treatment ruins me emotionally.
He's so... _good_!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Bray's reaction to that almostKO is why his treatment ruins me emotionally.
> He's so... _good_!


There is something about Bray that makes the E enjoy abusing his character


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Smackdown could use Asuka.  And Emma.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I want to hear a "we want Ziggler" chant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

This really is a boring match.  It is so bad that I want to watch Reigns and Rusev fight to a no contest instead.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

This is the worst kind of feud tbh and it's basically the Smackdown equivalent of Cesaro/Sheamus.

A match with the heat of a dog fart in a paper bag that helps no one and taints guys by making them seem dead in the water for their next feud.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



Man, M2K vs SFAT was good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

oh shit Harper.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2016)

HARPER IS BACK. And Bray wins a PPV match? What!? 7.5/10 it is.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

HARPER'S BACK! 
Wyatt continues to not be able to actually win matches.

But hey, it's something.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Can we put Harper and Bray in the tag division if we're not going to build him up to be a singles threat for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Hopefully this kickstarts a winning streak for Wyatt.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

Great episode of Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh god the Wyatt family again. Yeah this was a bad PPV.

4/10 . Raw overshoots in it's surprises but Smackdown has none whatsoever


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Not a fun way to end the PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god the Wyatt family again. Yeah this was a bad PPV.
> 
> 4/10 . Raw overshoots in it's surprises but Smackdown has none whatsoever



You thought that Dolph was going to get retired, the opposite of what you thought happened.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

This PPV would have been solid had they re-organized the card. 8/10. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Still lowkey .5/10 cuz Alexa lost


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god the Wyatt family again. Yeah this was a bad PPV.
> 
> 4/10 . Raw overshoots in it's surprises but Smackdown has none whatsoever



Nah


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Like I said 6/10.

This was like a good smackdown episode and it felt weird because of the match order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You thought that Dolph was going to get retired, the opposite of what you thought happened.



Except I started seeing that Dolph was gonna win. I'm not analytical like some but the moment the main event wasn't Dolph vs Zigs you could tell it wasn't gonna be that shocking ending. Dolph overcomes the odds.

Again I stated why I thought this PPV was lackluster. I also admit that I'm just ragging cause I was hoping for something else than just this eh PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure that means title is changing hands so people can celebrate Ziggler.
> 
> Meanwhile Dean winning title by shenanigans of the Usos



Literally nothing in this post was remotely in the neighborhood not even Dean winning the title but this entire card was exactly to scratch right?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Smackdown brought up two girls from NXT and claim to be trying to build them up.  But they both lost their first 1-on-1 matches at a PPV.  It is a frustrating result.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Literally nothing in this post was remotely in the neighborhood not even Dean winning the title but this entire card was exactly to scratch right?


I was just hoping for shocking events.


In the end yes it was up to scratch on everything except Becky since she was injured. That's why Alexa lost. She was probably gonna beat Becky .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This PPV would have been solid had they re-organized the card. 8/10.



Agreed. I can't rate it fairly for obvious reasons, but from how much I took in, it was a good night. The only match that was really kinda meh was Bray vs Orton.

EDIT*
Oh, and Nikki vs Carmella. That one was just sorta there.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep, still fair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown brought up two girls from NXT and claim to be trying to build them up.  But they both lost their first 1-on-1 matches at a PPV.  It is a frustrating result.



Carmella wasn't going to beat Nikki. Feud can still continue. Alexa losing is bullshit tho, only because she has a title match in one month and because I'm biased af cuz she's my bae and waifu combined.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown brought up two girls from NXT and claim to be trying to build them up.  But they both lost their first 1-on-1 matches at a PPV.  It is a frustrating result.




Weren't you complaining that Nikki never wins and Carmella is destroying her?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was just hoping for shocking events.
> 
> 
> In the end yes it was up to scratch on everything except Becky since she was injured. That's why Alexa lost. She was probably gonna beat Becky .



Dean how was it to scratch if pretty much everyone in here thought that Miz was winning and believed every single dirt sheet article printed about Ziggler retiring. You literally sat here and said no to me when I floated the idea this was all being done for Ziggler to win and you cited the same dirtsheet articles that made everyone think he was losing.

You and other people thought that AJ going on first meant he was going to lose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

You guys are sounding biased and back tracking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean how was it to scratch if pretty much everyone in here thought that Miz was winning and believed every single dirt sheet article printed about Ziggler retiring. You literally sat here and said no to me when I floated the idea this was all being done for Ziggler to win and you cited the same dirtsheet articles that made everyone think he was losing.
> 
> You and other people thought that AJ going on first meant he was going to lose.



They're all backtracking and not making sense tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Alexa channeling her inner-Cena 



WhatADrag said:


> They're all backtracking and not making sense tonight.



It's called getting worked. And I fucking loved every minute of it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Alexa channeling her inner-Cena
> 
> 
> 
> It's called getting worked. And I fucking loved every minute of it.



What's she saying? I switched the window off after the PPV ended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean how was it to scratch if pretty much everyone in here thought that Miz was winning and believed every single dirt sheet article printed about Ziggler retiring. You literally sat here and said no to me when I floated the idea this was all being done for Ziggler to win and you cited the same dirtsheet articles that made everyone think he was losing.
> 
> You and other people thought that AJ going on first meant he was going to lose.



*sigh* You're right.  I got worked and it turned out to be surprising.


I still think it was a pretty to scratch PPV overall though. Not changing my mind on that but the Dolph vs Miz was different than what I expected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What's she saying? I switched the window off after the PPV ended.



She said she was dominating the entire match, and Noami caught her off guard with a roll-up(or whatever it was) and so it's not a real win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys are sounding biased and back tracking.


I've admitted to not having the best thoughts about tonight though 

I would take my comments with jest for tonight.  I'm just frustrated about how I hoped certain things would turn out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

Bryan and Shane are hinting that Becky/Naomi/Alexa should be a triple threat match now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

I will laugh if Miz wins the title back on Tuesday night.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2016)

kurisu said:


> She said she was dominating the entire match, and Noami caught her off guard with a roll-up(or whatever it was) and so it's not a real win.



*"YOU DIDN'T BEAT ME, I BEAT ME"*

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2016)

Ziggler for the Rumble. I'm not his biggest mark, but fuck will it make for a good storyline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Miz is still in line to be the most decorated IC champion ever though considering that Dolph pinned AJ and Bray in the first few weeks they were building him for more than getting beat by Dean.

I'd really prefer the Wyatts go into the tag division but that seems like the feud after Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Gomen nasai guys. I really had an awful night of ideas when it came to No Mercy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Weren't you complaining that Nikki never wins and Carmella is destroying her?


I wasn't really complaining.  I just thought it was really funny.  And it made me wonder why Nikki rushed back from her neck surgery.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2016)

The worst thing about No Mercy being over is that we don't get to hear the No Mercy theme anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz is still in line to be the most decorated IC champion ever though considering that Dolph pinned AJ and Bray in the first few weeks they were building him for more than getting beat by Dean.
> 
> I'd really prefer the Wyatts go into the tag division but that seems like the feud after Orton.



You think Dave will shit hate mix/ziggler?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2016)

Event was aight. Kinda threw me off with when the matches were scheduled. Good on Ziggler, shame his match didn't main event over Wyatt/Randy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think Dave will shit hate mix/ziggler?



I think he'll be more apt to give it a 3.5 because if he doesn't then people will point out what an inconsistent piece of shit hack he is when it comes to grading Miz's work.

Idk my main issue with it is that Meltzer has rated some pretty weak ass Tanahashi matches really high and has this crazy Japanese bias that I feel has a ripple effect on most wrestling fans. This is a bit off topic but I feel like the story we just got in Miz/Ziggler is as good if not better then the made up story points American fans ascribe to the Jap graps to make them more like a Kinnikuman story. The pin eater for Okada's stable is shitting out 3.5 star matches and above but Ziggler/Miz can barely clear 3? Idk shit is wonky to me even in the context of looking at matches in a vacuum.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he'll be more apt to give it a 3.5 because if he doesn't then people will point out what an inconsistent piece of shit hack he is when it comes to grading Miz's work.
> 
> Idk my main issue with it is that Meltzer has rated some pretty weak ass Tanahashi matches really high and has this crazy Japanese bias that I feel has a ripple effect on most wrestling fans. This is a bit off topic but I feel like the story we just got in Miz/Ziggler is as good if not better then the made up story points American fans ascribe to the Jap graps to make them more like a Kinnikuman story. The pin eater for Okada's stable is shitting out 3.5 star matches and above but Ziggler/Miz can barely clear 3? Idk shit is wonky to me even in the context of looking at matches in a vacuum.




Yeah a dude I know takes Dave's shit to heart so since he hates miz he does as well 

Miz has been on fire and getting all this heat from the crowd and his reaction its just go away heat because no one likes him.

Then they both try to downplay all of this yet the crowd and most people on the internet are full on into this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah and the other thing at play here is that Miz is at the age where guys start churning 3.5-4 star matches at higher frequencies. I'm not sure if it was VoW but basically workers get better at 36, Austin claims it's 35, but you're basically splitting hairs.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Sounds Like Candice Michelle's theme


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

The ziggler miz match should have been the main event would have made it seemed like this was ziggler like match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Miz is the honorable mention MVP of the night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow i cant believe Ziggler won. So i guess he wont be retiring any time soon eh?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

Fat Wyattt should've won via roll up 

Luke Harper looks like he is still injured lmao


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wow i cant believe Ziggler won. So i guess he wont be retiring any time soon eh?


Hopefully Ziggler is getting a massive push now.  Like hopefully he will be the first entrant and win the Royal Rumble.  He deserves it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

I think it's cool that people feel great about Dolph Ziggler. It really should have been the main event. I feel like us and the crowd actually were exhausted after that. Like looking back at the posts guys I even noted I was worked by a near fall with Miz going over and I had Ziggler winning almost from the jump.

Talking Smack really is the best show. I like how they're contextualizing the stories. DB actually apologized to Ziggler for not putting him in the main event. Just storytelling.

Alexa Bliss is getting the title shot on November 8th and they're still marketing it as a singles match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Saying ziggler should win the rumble is an overreaction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, kinda 

Still, I think the mentality is that he's already been world champion twice, so barring worries about his health (which given today's climate really isn't an excuse anymore), there's literally no reason for him not to at least attempt to climb that mountain again.

That said, yeah, for the time being he's fine where he is. Thanks to him and the Miz, the IC belt has felt the most important it has in I literally don't know how long. The design change with Cody Rhodes? _Maybe_???


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah there's no reason to have ziggler being wwe champ or even winning rumble is silly tho in my opinion. Maybe he got hotter every month until rumble time.

I could argue miz is more deserving than ziggler. And the fact miz is part of a major factor on why ziggler is hot at the moment says things.

I mean ziggler has always been good in ring and on the mic. But miz hot streak coming off on snapping on Daniel and ziggler given up his career made everything mean ten times more legit.

Whos to say This ziggler miz feud ends and we get another ziggler Corbin feud and ziggler loses all momentum?

In short.

Let's see where ziggler leads now before saying he deserves the rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah lets hope they don't fuck up Ziggler's momentum between now and rumble time before we start jumpin to him being a potential winner. lol


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2016)

Ziggler should have lost.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, kinda
> 
> Still, I think the mentality is that he's already been world champion twice, so barring worries about his health (which given today's climate really isn't an excuse anymore), there's literally no reason for him not to at least attempt to climb that mountain again.
> 
> That said, yeah, for the time being he's fine where he is. Thanks to him and the Miz, the IC belt has felt the most important it has in I literally don't know how long. The design change with Cody Rhodes? _Maybe_???





WhatADrag said:


> Yeah there's no reason to have ziggler being wwe champ or even winning rumble is silly tho in my opinion. Maybe he got hotter every month until rumble time.
> 
> I could argue miz is more deserving than ziggler. And the fact miz is part of a major factor on why ziggler is hot at the moment says things.
> 
> ...





[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah lets hope they don't fuck up Ziggler's momentum between now and rumble time before we start jumpin to him being a potential winner. lol



I'll quote these posts when a Shield member or Cena wins the rumble. 

IMO so far, it should either be Ziggler or Miz because of this program alone. Personally, I'd like Sami because I mark for him but I'd take continuity and a good ass storyline over that. Owens and AJ are already champs, and rumble winners work best when it's either future main eventers ready to leave the oven or returning surprise entrants. 

To be honest, I'm not really into Ziggler... But a good ass storyline >>>>>>> 

I'm jumping on him from now. Miz too tbh. Hope they save the rematch for the December PPV and give Ziggler the sole survivor win again, this time doing it right of course.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmm a friend of mine that I watched the PPV with last night didn't enjoy much of the matches. He really didn't want the Miz to win, so was happy with Dolph got the three count. I'm also glad that happened because I read false information earlier in the day -___-. Still think though there is a big question mark on Ziggler's viability. Looks like the E at least is making an effort not to lose the guys that are still young but don't like the push they're receiving.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

So cena and. Dean both arw going to be out of smackdown for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

They aren't planning on continuing the Orton/Wyatt feud, are they?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2016)

lol wtf.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

No, that is absolutely true.  The crowd wasn't into Dean at all last night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Hearing  wwe suspended Paige again


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Fuck sakes what is this girl doing to herself? Had such high hopes for her. Now...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I like Paige.  But it is time to fire her.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Paige tryin to get fired?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I watch Total Divas.  I'm not sure how much of that show is genuine and how much is bullshit.  But on the show Paige is extremely immature and is a bad influence on the other divas.  I say cut her loose.  Maybe she will figure things out and be in a better place 3-4 years from now and they can give her another look?  Right now though she is more trouble than she is worth.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

This is going to be a weird statement but Paige is one of the reasons why they'll refrain from putting people in their early 20s on the road. This was the concern even from when she debuted on Raw and beat AJ. 

I feel like this is probably why a guy like Will Ospreay or Dragon Lee won't be coming to WWE for a minute, even with the new Network models in place. I really would like for WWE to sign these guys at 24-25 instead of 20-21. The extra life experience does make a difference even if it's less then a handful of years.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Alicia Fox, Paige's best friend on the show at least; was equally immature.  And she is 29.  So age is just a number sometimes.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 10, 2016)

Paige was a couple hours late to a test which is why she was first suspended for 30 days, now she suspended for taking Tylenol since she's hurting. SMH


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

I mean Orton was a problem that age right?


What about hbk what age was he?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2016)

Gonna make a mental note that Paige is done at this point. Too many problems, and there is much more talent now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2016)

Yikes- Paige's parents spoke out about the suspension:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

It's time to negotiate her release.  The WWE will probably have to pay her some money.  But it will be best for both parties.  Get it done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

I mean there are other talent that are the same age and doesn't or haven't acted like Paige.

I know Eddie and Rey weren't in the wwe in their early 20s but they were everywhere else and never heard complaints about them.

Dar is on the raw roster and only 22 I believe.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2016)

Didn't realize she was only 24. Let that girl go home and rest up lol. 

Just seeing the newsstory about WWE's new proposed pricing plan too smh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I think the point though is that if you are 20.. You will be less likely to be able to handle the lifestyle.  Clearly there are some exceptions out there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

Paige will leave it all behind and scour the World just to get another piece of Alberto's wood 


Well, i'm glad Ziggler won because i dont want him to retire since the mid card will have less jobbers for Styles to bury..but what about Miz???? He has this crazy spotlight around him and he suddenly loses like this. I hope Ziggler won via dq so Miz kept his title while the other keeps his job.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose salty as fuck because you never hear Match of the Night and Dean Ambrose in the same sentence unless he is getting carried 

Ziggle and Miz put up a strong case for MotY


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Match of the year?  No Zi wouldn't go that far.  The near falls were excellent though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

For wwe only I'd say
Sami vs Owens battleground 
Cedric vs kota CWC
Sami vs naka nxt
Aj vs john cena summerslam

Top contenders imo


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

AJ vs John Cena wasnt a five star match. Cena looked so sloppy in the ring. Its a one man show. 

I'd give the MotY to Sami vs Fat Owens for the feels alone. Those two heluva kicks were topkek


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Boy cena vs aj was fire and cena did not look sloppy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2016)

Miz and Ziggles got the entire crowd invested in a long drawn out fued that was build up and properly book/written.

When was the last fucking time this happen beside Bryan title ascension? 


This has all the qualities to make a case of MotY


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Its all the way at the bottom for match of the year.

Still a great match though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2016)

Ziggler vs Miz would be a MotY candidate if Ziggler oversold the Skull Crashing Finale. Seeing Ziggler plants his own head, flips thrice then kicks out at two


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I like that Cena lost clean at Summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Flair a legend for smashing Halle.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 10, 2016)

PPV was the first lackluster Smackdown PPV I've seen. Blew it's load too early. Only good matches were Miz/Ziggler and the WWE World Heavyweight title match. Becky not being on the card didn't help either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For wwe only I'd say
> Sami vs Owens battleground
> Cedric vs kota CWC
> Sami vs naka nxt
> ...



what about Cesaro vs Miz  vs Sami vs Owens?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I would like to see Styles against either Owens or Rollins for the undisputed title at Survivor Series.  With Styles picking up the victory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what about Cesaro vs Miz  vs Sami vs Owens?


Thats a contender too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

What are they doing with Sami?  That loss to Jericho really doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Lol Paige suspended again for 60 days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Heyman's on the show tonight. Guess they gonna try to beat out Mafia 3 by trying to promote 2k 17 on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Mad I missed this classic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Mad I missed this classic



is it sad that I feel like this isn't as offensive knowing how Paige is now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is it sad that I feel like this isn't as offensive knowing how Paige is now?



I mean she's not a slut she's just dick crazy for del rio


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean she's not a slut she's just dick crazy for del rio


I know but.....it's like I was kinda hoping Paige would snap out of it . I get she's in puppy schoolgirl love but why are you gonna let your relationship dictate your career? Alberto is damaging this girl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

@SoulTaker I know we are a long way out.  But the Styles/Cena 1-on-1 rematch is at Wrestlemania 2017, right?  I can already imagine the pre-match promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but.....it's like I was kinda hoping Paige would snap out of it . I get she's in puppy schoolgirl love but why are you gonna let your relationship dictate your career? Alberto is damaging this girl.


Who knows what's going on really? We may never know until years later and all this is done.


Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker I know we are a long way out.  But the Styles/Cena 1-on-1 rematch is at Wrestlemania 2017, right?  I can already imagine the pre-match promo.




Cena vs aj at mania is really an amazing thought I hope it happens.  This would mean aj had a long reign too and as of right now is run is legit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who knows what's going on really? We may never know until years later and all this is done.



I can agree with this .


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

She's trying to get fired. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Paige tryin to get fired?



Yup. 



WhatADrag said:


> Mad I missed this classic



Dafuq indeed. Paige attracts a lot of older men it seems.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Cena is going to tie the record against AJ at Wrestlemania.  The writers are already building to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmm, starting Raw of with the Boss.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Boss time!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Unconvincing mic skills coming up.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 10, 2016)

Still more pleasant to listen than Becky


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Lol, what..... didn't see that coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok cool. Just don't kill yourselves.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 10, 2016)

What the hell Rusev


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Ruru interrupting the wrong champ.

EDIT: Dat heel heat.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

This is unusual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Well if they wanted heat on Rusev they got it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Lol, all that heat for Rusev only to have Roman get more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Real women hit non-competitors. Checkmate bruv.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not even seeing how this could be turned into an intergender tag match given that Charlotte also attacked Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Mixed gender tag match playa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Wait. Did Rusev grow a neckbeard just for this segment?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 10, 2016)

Doing all of this for Romans sake is stupid.Dont overshadow these awesome girls !!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Roman fights for equal rights for women.

Crowd: BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

That was interesting.  Decent opening segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Doing all of this for Romans sake is stupid.Dont overshadow these awesome girls !!


I hope that wasn't the only point.  It overshadowed the cage announcement.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Cena advertisement.  Cena sucks.  Cena is the new Dolph Ziggler.  All he does is lose!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

So the Odd Couple vs the New Day at the PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Big ups to the writing staff for realizing that the roster of women should probably be emasculating dudes and not Stephanie.

I'm all for a women's Hell in a Cell just not really sure how I feel about Sasha/Charlotte doing it but the more I think about the more I'm sure they'll be booked in a way that makes sure they don't fuck each other over too much. Not sure if the stat is the same but women's international football had the highest injury rate of any sport. Thinking about Hell in a Cell and yeah I still have misgivings but the way they booked that segment kind of makes it worth it.

I wonder if the way they got Vince to go along with this optic is by basically pointing out it's October and Breast Cancer Awareness month is the best time to show how progressive they are to undo the damage?

@Rukia yeah my money is on Cena to tie or break Flair's record at Mania. At the same time I'm not sure Cena/Taker is dead or if Cena/AJ as the long game has Vince convinced. I think it should just because it's really the best story for Cena and AJ. I think this year long feud would make AJ Cena's best rival over Punk and Edge if it culminated in a 4 star Mania match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I find New Day to be pretty unwatchable tbh.  And Cesaro should definitely win this match, he is the more talented of the two.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

Of course they did the intergender match anyway...even though Charlotte also attacked Rusev...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Somehow the Cesaro/Sheamus program got even worse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I find New Day to be pretty unwatchable tbh.  And Cesaro should definitely win this match, he is the more talented of the two.



Considering the fact Cesaro is the size of a heavyweight and does lucha spots he's more talented then a lot of dudes.



Azeruth said:


> Of course they did the intergender match anyway...even though Charlotte also attacked Rusev...



Babysteps. There's a chance that a Womans Championship Match is about to headline a PPV which is really the lead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Foley is a terrible general manager.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Hugging time!  Want a hug?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Emma??


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if Bayley took over the Nia Jax "jobber" time slot so that they can make the two feud down the line.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh no.  Another no name!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Is Bayley's booty looking plump tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I'm starting to wonder if Bayley took over the Nia Jax "jobber" time slot so that they can make the two feud down the line.


These matches don't help Bayley at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

That was a weird jobber match.why did she get in so many hits.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

This is like a half star match.  Just awful.

And I saw some botches in the match.  Not good at all.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

I actually forgot that Dana should have issues with Bayley from last week.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Dana Brooke the new Katie Lea.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

They've got Dana Brooke looking like a blonde Snookie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

I'd dig Dana vs. Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Dana should be furious about her 2K17 design.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They've got Dana Brooke looking like a blonde Snookie.







Not Dana


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

They should let the crusierweights go into the tag division too.

Would make it deeper


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'd dig Dana X Bayley.


Me too


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Is it impossible for me to see Stephanie as anything but a heel? She just always sounds patronizing and condescending.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel Bryan + Shane > Stephanie + Mick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Oakland is a dump!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

women's hiac huh? wwe's come a long way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Is it impossible for me to see Stephanie as anything but a heel? She just always sounds patronizing and condescending.



That's cause she has to have the biggest grapefruits on Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

3 HiaC matches? Someone's jumping off from on top of the cell.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Did Jericho get that Payday?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> women's hiac huh? wwe's come a long way.


Now if they could actually have a black champion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 3 HiaC matches? Someone's jumping off from on top of the cell.



Probably Romang. He needs ANY cheers he can get


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

People cheering when Foley makes the list again.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Check your privilege Jericho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Steph lowkey made the list.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Now if they could actually have a black champion


baby steps bruh, baby steps.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Delete chants!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Jericho just made it into the world title match!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> baby steps bruh, baby steps.



I demand Luke Cage as champion 


Also how's Steph looking tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Enzo & Cass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Bo channeling his inner Bray.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Welp, Bo's streak ends tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Welp, time for chores.  Another boring tag match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Spoke too soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Welp so much for that "match."


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank god for the Club.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Heh, well at least Axel and Bo got to collect their paycheck tonight without having to eat a pin for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Nvm, Axel still wants to work for his pay.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Braun Stroman squashes both of them?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun Stroman squashes both of them?


That's what I was expecting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

God damn they don't know what to do with sami n Nevil


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Just send Bo to SmackDown and have him team with his brother.  The sole Wyatt attitude he has works better there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn they don't know what to do with sami n Nevil


Shouldn't Neville bein the CW division?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Charlotte>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

The fuck are they doing.   Sing a long with Golden Truth.  And more Titus brand.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Another terrible segment.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

And Titus falls further down the jobber ladder.   Man this gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Why Smackdown > RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Perkins has a lot of nerve to disrespect Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Who the fuck writes these beta segments?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why Smackdown > RAW.


Outside of Styles, Smackdown does not have superior talent.  Raw should be able to occasionally come up with a program that is as good as Miz/Ziggler.

Charlotte/Sasha is the best thing going for them atm.  And Jericho + Owens.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

Who's left for Braun Strowman to squash in his upgrade to non-jobbers/Sin Cara?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I got hooked on that show so badly I finished the 13 episodes without sleep this weekend
> 
> The mixture of kick ass Wu music , the in depth story, the fact parts of it is really relatable in today's society, and just a badass MC
> 
> ...


Damn I've heard great things about Luke Cage. I'll have to check it out soon.

If wwe really wanted to make trips and seth personal they shoulda went that route.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Also.  I'm looking forward to Daniel Bryan against the Miz.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

ROAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

And now for the rape portion of Raw.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 10, 2016)

...apparently it's TWO jobbers.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Jobber 1 & Jobber 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

This is horrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Who the fuck decided to give that guy the Berserker hand me downs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> And now for the rape portion of Raw.


Way too many matches like this on Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Was that a double drop kick?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn I've heard great things about Luke Cage. I'll have to check it out soon.
> 
> If wwe really wanted to make trips and seth personal they shoulda went that route.



Do it man you won't regret a single episode. Great acting as well 



Do a non PG segment where Seth shows his dick to Steph as revenge


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Strowman against Cesaro.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Mark Henry next week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Braun vs Brock, so we can see Strowman no sell some of the offence then see what Brock does in retaliation.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Brock isn't even wrestling!  Stop acting like he is the main attraction!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Randy Orton should retire.  He was awful last night.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Easy Roman, you've got kids.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Braun vs Brock, so we can see Strowman no sell some of the offence then see what Brock does in retaliation.



All ready happened at the Rumble


----------



## God Movement (Oct 10, 2016)

Braun Strowman has Hulk Hogan's voice. So he's set in the verbal charisma department. Decent on the mic too. He will get over if he's continued to be booked as he is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Brock isn't even wrestling!  Stop acting like he is the main attraction!



He is a main attraction



Rukia said:


> Randy Orton should retire.  He was awful last night.



Watch your mouth


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Braun Strowman has Hulk Hogan's voice. So he's set in the verbal charisma department. Decent on the mic too. He will get over if he's continued to be booked as he is.




Same thought. Needs to stop facing jobbers tho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Easy Roman, you've got kids.


Roman's acting for a flirtatious segment with Sasha was his most convincing acting that I have seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All ready happened at the Rumble



Yes but the interaction was sporadic and Brock had to victimize other talent.  I want to see how a one on one would do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes but the interaction was sporadic and Brock had to victimize other talent.  I want to see how a one on one would do.



So in other words............you're a masochist?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

So if Jericho wins tonight then at HIAC its a Triple Threat? I love KO but please I'd kill for Y2J to be Champion one last time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So in other words............you're a masochist?



Just cynical.  Plus you have to have an attitude like that if you want to seem sane here in south Texas.  You've seen how the crowd reacts here already.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I guess Jericho and Rollins are the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

The boss!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Same thought. Needs to stop facing jobbers tho



I think he needs new gear as much if not more then to stop facing jobbers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Roman Empire brings the boos while the Boss brings the cheers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Rusev might be the face in this feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just cynical.  Plus you have to have an attitude like that if you want to seem sane here in south Texas.  You've seen how the crowd reacts here already.



Yeah........pretty horrid 

The problem is what if they give Brock loss  to Strawman?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

It's a little crazy that the Woman's champion is more over with live crowds then Vince's hand picked heir apparent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Rusev might be the face in this feud.



Rusev is the face in like 95% of his feuds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Double Suicide dive spot?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roman Empire brings the boos while the Boss brings the cheers.


Those "we want Sasha" chants made me chuckle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

That Suplex City 2K17 ad is fucking legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a little crazy that the Woman's champion is more over with live crowds then Vince's hand picked heir apparent.



Sasha should face KO for the Universal belt


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

You know old ass Vince has to have died, rolled over in his grave, been so vengeful he's decided to come back, and is now plotting for Roman to win the Rumble because a woman is getting cheered over him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Roman finally did a decent Spear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

What Vince needs to do is have Roman be the only wrestler in WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

So the Heels gonna have any momentum going into HIAC or nah? Next week? The go home show?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Charlotte got no offense in that match.  None.  Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

They deliberately made it harder to boo Roman at the end of the match by having him raise his hand with Sasha.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte got no offense in that match.  None.  Yikes.



Oh yeah I forgot to mention to you that apparently Ric is completely down with the corkscrew moonsault and I had completely forgotten this but he had been saying that Charlotte was working on a new move for Summerslam and that was apparently it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

I love JeriKO so much


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

You're going to get IT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That Suplex City 2K17 ad is fucking legit.



Reminds me of the 97-98 RAW opening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Poor Chris.  Surrounded by stupid idiots for half his life.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sasha should face KO for the Universal belt


Sasha against Miz for the IC title down the road.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

Showing clips of the Lesner/Goldberg match at WM.   The only pops that occurred were where Austin stunned them both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sasha against Miz for the IC title down the road.


but Miz will make fun of her big forehead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Showing clips of the Lesner/Goldberg match at WM.   The only pops that occurred were where Austin stunned them both.



They both deserved real stunners. Bastards


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Shots fired at Ryback


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

I said it once and I'll say it again I'm down for Lesnar/Goldberg II.

Sometimes it's not always about a 5 star match and sometimes novelty is just as good. The bar is so low that the match will probably surpass expectations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh shit it is actually going to happen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2016)

I have the collectors editions of that WM and lent it to a family member.  Knowing how the card went I doubt I'll be asking for it back anytime soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Inb4 Gillberg is a warmup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again I'm down for Lesnar/Goldberg II.
> 
> Sometimes it's not always about a 5 star match and sometimes novelty is just as good. The bar is so low that the match will probably surpass expectations.



Well it's more than likely it might happen . For Survivor Series .


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

EmmaLINA <3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Fuck Goldberg vs. Lesnar II

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he needs new gear as much if not more then to stop facing jobbers.


What you got in mind?

No lie he gives me that biker vibe.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Wrestlemania Card so far:

Rollins/HHH
Cena/Styles
Lesnar/Goldberg
Sasha/Bayley
Daniel Bryan/Miz

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again I'm down for Lesnar/Goldberg II.
> 
> Sometimes it's not always about a 5 star match and sometimes novelty is just as good. The bar is so low that the match will probably surpass expectations.




Tbh it really just feels like the if its not 5 stars I'm not watching type of people are only complaining.

Once goldberg hits the TV screen and the match is announced wwe is going to gain big time buzz for the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

So Emmalina is a gimmick where WWE realizes Emma has a hot bod, I'm still not getting what this thing is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

dafuq is dis?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What you got in mind?
> 
> No lie he gives me that biker vibe.



He's so massive that he should honestly probably not wear a shirt. I mean in terms of capturing the novelty big man vibe that they've had forever the scariest version of him is the one where you see how much bigger he is then everyone else.



Rukia said:


> Wrestlemania Card so far:
> 
> Rollins/HHH
> Cena/Styles
> ...



They're propping Survivor Series and Daniel Bryan isn't wrestling in a WWE ring. Everything else is viable.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

The match will top the first one in sucktitude.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> dafuq is dis?



Sindel fucked a duck who in turn married Snookie and produced that.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> dafuq is dis?


Man they didn't even try...


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Daivari is back in WWE???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

I thought that was Muhammad Hassan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh shit Daivari's bro.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Daivari is back in WWE???



His Brother.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

It really isn't TJP's fault that he's a lame duck champ and this division isn't working. They legit had these ready made vignettes for the cruiserweights that worked and got them viral buzz. They're completely screwing this thing up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Cole quit cutting him off you fuck


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Seriously.  Dana should be livid.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

I sort of view these cruiserweight matches as a waste of time.  Just like ST mentioned, I don't know that I think that this division will still be around in 2017.  So it is hard to get invested in something when you have doubts like that.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Daivari needs to make a comeback. He's such a classic heel, even when he's not doing the anti-USA thing which is admittedly 95% of his gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It really isn't TJP's fault that he's a lame duck champ and this division isn't working. They legit had these ready made vignettes for the cruiserweights that worked and got them viral buzz. They're completely screwing this thing up.




Two things they need to do.


Stop these purple ropes


Build up the other guys in story lines. Give the other guys air time in segments.

They just don't have to build up tjp n kendrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The match will top the first one in sucktitude.



Nah Goldberg and Brock probably regret that match. 

Mostly Goldberg, Brock gives no fucks


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Daivari is actually looking pretty good here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Damn, that was a good sell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs I wish I could take you to Suplex city right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

They should make it a submission match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Wild Zack Ryder hitting that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree with WhatADrag the purple theme is ass and is distracting. Reminds me of the dumb lighting they used during Mistico's matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Two things they need to do.
> 
> Stop these purple ropes
> 
> ...



Yeah and they need to let these guys kill each other again. That's what got them over in these matches, that's why the NXT matches have been better. The bumps and sells aren't as crazy on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gibbs I wish I could take you to Suplex city right now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

That sexual tension between Jericho and Steph still hasn't cooled down since the attitude era days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Never 5get


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Low blow man 

My scars they will not heal

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Is Jericho going to win the title at Hell in the Cell?  It kind of seems that way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

After I nut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Low blow man
> 
> My scars they will not heal



I still wonder if it's Dean that comes up with these dumb as cold shit spots or is it Vince/Trips that forces them on him. Like the whole Lunatic Fringe approach was a hot mess from the get go. iirc he wasn't like this in the Shield.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Seriously next is Heymang. 

Gillberg should come out  and try and spear Heyman only for Heymang to suplex him  

Best raw ending ever


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Nikki's bitchy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I still wonder if it's Dean that comes up with these dumb as cold shit spots or is it Vince/Trips that forces them on him. Like the whole Lunatic Fringe approach was a hot mess from the get go. iirc he wasn't like this in the Shield.


Dean would be really good as a blatant heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Goldberg next RAW


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

GOLDBERG!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Sandow was an excellent low-carder. He had the same potential as Slater. Shoulda kept him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I still wonder if it's Dean that comes up with these dumb as cold shit spots or is it Vince/Trips that forces them on him. Like the whole Lunatic Fringe approach was a hot mess from the get go. iirc he wasn't like this in the Shield.



Dean's ideas are pretty much not allowed in WWE. I'm feeling it's more creative thinking it will work cause of his gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nikki's bitchy.


Nikki is extremely high maintenance.  To the extreme man.  But I'm convinced that she has a big heart.

Brie is my favorite though.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

Shield vs NeXus  which was a better faction (impact wise)


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sandow was an excellent low-carder. He had the same potential as Slater. Shoulda kept him.


Now he's Impact Grand Champion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Shield vs NeXus  which was a better faction (impact wise)


Nexus had the potential to be a big influence but then...........LOLCENA 

so in how things have gone down, it's definitely Shield.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2016)

WWE stop using the shitty Goldberg theme you gave him and make him use the original.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Jericho will definitely win tonight.  He has nothing else to do at the ppv if he loses.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean is one of those guys who would have worked amazing in the attitude era, but right now he suffers greatly because WWE isn't open to do his idea's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice. Skipping next week's RAW, like I can sit here and watch them sell the unholy hell out of 2k17 with the guy that fucked up Hart's career. Get fucked E.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Shield vs NeXus  which was a better faction (impact wise)


Shield, since WWE didn't knock down all their momentum and gradually kill them and if you compare them personnel wise Shield trumps as all are/have potential to be Top-Carders while only Barrett and Bryan really had that for Nexus. Nexus had far better shock value and far more potential if done right but it still was actually what brought me back into WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Dean is one of those guys who would have worked amazing in the attitude era, but right now he suffers greatly because WWE isn't open to do his idea's.



They can't anyways. Kids and their family would be mortified to know how much abuse the guy took.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Nexus didn't draw a dime and most of their group is scrubs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nice. Skipping next week's RAW, like I can sit here and watch them sell the unholy hell out of 2k17 with the guy that fucked up Hart's career. Get fucked E.



Plus 2k will get rekted against Gears sadly


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey kiddies.

My power is finally back on because of Hurricane Matthew.

Was RAW worth watching?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

The Shield vs Nexus or pretty much any modern group is a non-starter.

The Shield raised the standard of the TV match and pushed the work rate to pretty much what we see now. There's a crazy stat where like WWE had more 4 star matches in that first Shield year then the 3 years before combined.

Sandow couldn't do what Heath is doing.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus 2k will get rekted against Gears sadly


People are tired of Gears.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Dean is one of those guys who would have worked amazing in the attitude era, but right now he suffers greatly because WWE isn't open to do his idea's.



meh. WWE had fucking Raven out of all people in the AE and they still didn't get much out of him. 



The Juice Man said:


> Was RAW worth watching?



No.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kiddies.
> 
> My power is finally back on because of Hurricane Matthew.
> 
> Was RAW worth watching?



Goldberg's back .

 



SoulTaker said:


> The Shield vs Nexus or pretty much any modern group is a non-starter.
> 
> The Shield raised the standard of the TV match and pushed the work rate to pretty much what we see now. There's a crazy stat where like WWE had more 4 star matches in that first Shield year then the 3 years before combined.
> 
> Sandow couldn't do what Heath is doing.




I get this but don't you think it's possible had Nexus been given more of a chance they could have been as strong as TEH SHIELDZ?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Nexus was trash.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nice. Skipping next week's RAW, like I can sit here and watch them sell the unholy hell out of 2k17 with the guy that fucked up Hart's career. Get fucked E.



Tbf, Goldberg has been very remorseful about what happen to Bret and Bret himself said he doesn't blame Goldberg personally but he puts the blame on the WCW Power Plant. 

WCW's training facility.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> People are tired of Gears.



I know I am. That's why I hate owning Xbox. Same ole shit series like Halo, COD, Gears, Horizon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nexus was trash.



HOW DARE YOU?! 

Say something different from me....... I hate opinions


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

PlayStation 4 was a bad buy when it came out.  I'm willing to admit it now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nexus was trash.



Yup


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Tbf, Goldberg has been very remorseful about what happen to Bret and Bret himself said he doesn't blame Goldberg personally but he puts the blame on the WCW Power Plant.
> 
> WCW's training facility.



I do get that. But they're still using him to sell 2k, and he really doesn't deserve that kind of treatment like Sting and Austin had the past 2 years. That last part was just my salt coming out. Furthermore; he's working a program with Lesnar. I hate everything about this tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get this but don't you think it's possible had Nexus been given more of a chance they could have been as strong as TEH SHIELDZ?



The Shield changed the way we view American wrestling. It's really not as simple as they're really good wrestlers, they changed the entire culture with those trio matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I do get that. But they're still using him to sell 2k, and he really doesn't deserve that kind of treatment like Sting and Austin had the past 2 years. That last part was just my salt coming out. Furthermore; he's working a program with Lesnar. I hate everything about this tbh.




Sounds like a personal grudge


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Shield changed the way we view American wrestling. It's really not as simple as they're really good wrestlers, they changed the entire culture with those trio matches.



But again wasn't Nexus trying to do what the Shield actually accomplished?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know I am. That's why I hate owning Xbox. Same ole shit series like Halo, COD, Gears, Horizon


My homies want me to get Horizon, how bad is it? For a vroom vroom game it looked pretty good.

The other series are beyond played out tho. I'm still on last gen tho. No incentive to jump to current gen. I still have a lot of games from last gen I haven't played yet.


Dean Ambrose said:


> HOW DARE YOU?!
> 
> Say something different from me....... I hate opinions


It was the jabroni brigade.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Jericho going for the superplex reminds me of the all those trips Rick Flair used to make to the top rope.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

This is a pretty solid match for Raw though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Goldberg must be getting Brock Lesnar money because he hates Vince and Nose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> My homies want me to get Horizon, how bad is it? For a vroom vroom game it looked pretty good.
> 
> The other series are beyond played out tho. I'm still on last gen tho. No incentive to jump to current gen. I still have a lot of games from last gen I haven't played yet.



Visually it's good but I'm the type that cares more about gameplay than looks. I'm not paying  60 bucks for a nice looking car. If I wanted to see a nice looking car I'd just google it 


New gen games for PS are pretty good. Nintendo a  shit, and Xbox turning to PC gaming.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Good job by the announcers selling the rib injury.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Goldberg must be getting Brock Lesnar money because he hates Vince and Nose.



When I was younger I read in a magazine that Goldberg and HHH got into a fight in an expo or con.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like a personal grudge



What gave it away? 



The Juice Man said:


> Goldberg must be getting Brock Lesnar money because he hates Vince and Nose.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

It makes me laugh every time the announcers mention that Owens and Jericho are best friends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Goldberg must be getting Brock Lesnar money because he hates Vince and Nose.



another reason is for his son.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2016)

Not sure who I want to win this. Leaning Jericho right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But again wasn't Nexus trying to do what the Shield actually accomplished?



No, one group redefined wrestling as an athletic program and along with Punk were the biggest proponents of the main event indy style that's produced so many 4 star matches for WWE over the past 5 years. 

Like Nexus is a nice faction in the same way the Ministry was a nice faction. The Shield is basically Four Horseman tier.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

Jericho and Owens have been carrying Raw for six weeks now.  I'm really impressed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> My homies want me to get Horizon, how bad is it? For a vroom vroom game it looked pretty good.
> 
> The other series are beyond played out tho. I'm still on last gen tho. No incentive to jump to current gen. I still have a lot of games from last gen I haven't played yet.
> 
> It was the jabroni brigade.



Looking forward to Horizon personally. Although I recommend waiting for the NX's announcement to see if it's good, and if it will get the multiplat games this gen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Wish Rollins would get a new finisher


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No, one group redefined wrestling as an athletic program and along with Punk were the biggest proponents of the main event indy style that's produced so many 4 star matches for WWE over the past 5 years.
> 
> Like Nexus is a nice faction in the same way the Ministry was a nice faction. The Shield is basically Four Horseman tier.



I see. I don't know maybe I just feel Nexus could have been more if given time. I get what you're saying and I agree that the Shield changed things along with CM Punk but I just feel Nexus gets shat on for no reason.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When I was younger I read in a magazine that Goldberg and HHH got into a fight in an expo or con.



I remember reading about that.

Apparently Nose was talking shit about Goldberg at some kind of signing or autograph expo and Goldberg took in personaly and called him out during the signing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 10, 2016)

If Rollins booking wasn't still dog shit this match would be hot enough and worthy of the time it's being given.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Looking forward to Horizon personally. Although I recommend waiting for the NX's announcement to see if it's good, and if it will get the multiplat games this gen.



I did see the fact the game was much smoother to play so it's a bit fun if you are still into racing games. NX will probably have the Legend of Zelda game as it's first game so if you are a big Zelda fan then you probably will get it. I know I kinda want to


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2016)

Sup guys. How was Raw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Next week's gonna be padding + Goldberg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Visually it's good but I'm the type that cares more about gameplay than looks. I'm not paying  60 bucks for a nice looking car. If I wanted to see a nice looking car I'd just google it
> 
> 
> New gen games for PS are pretty good. Nintendo a  shit, and Xbox turning to PC gaming.


Nintendo succ. I'm not spending 300 on that overpriced console.
I've been focused more on pc. Might just abandon console entirely for it. PS seems aight.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember reading about that.
> 
> Apparently Nose was talking shit about Goldberg at some kind of signing or autograph expo and Goldberg took in personaly and called him out during the signing.



Triple K was lucky he didn't spear him and broke his quads again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sup guys. How was Raw?



Apart from Jericho's segments, shite.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wish Rollins would get a new finisher




Back in ROH he has God's Last Gift.

Never liked Rollins using the Pedigree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nintendo succ. I'm not spending 300 on that overpriced console.
> I've been focused more on pc. Might just abandon console entirely for it. PS seems aight.


Yeah you'd be doing the right thing to be honest. Only games you can't get on  PC is PS4 games but that will change.

Yeah only reason I want NX is if they ever do a good Star fox game and Zelda,otherwise  I'll wait and see.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2016)

They are doing a good job with the Jericho/Owens friendship.  Jericho was abandoned for the second week in a row.  I really wonder where they are going with this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I did see the fact the game was much smoother to play so it's a bit fun if you are still into racing games. NX will probably have the Legend of Zelda game as it's first game so if you are a big Zelda fan then you probably will get it. I know I kinda want to



>racing

wut?

We talking about Zero Dawn right? RIGHT?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sup guys. How was Raw?


Sucked as usual. Sup Shirk. Are you a Cubs fan by the way? Or not into baseball?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >racing
> 
> wut?
> 
> We talking about Zero Dawn right? RIGHT?



Oh shit I thought you were talking Forza 

You're talking about the PS4  Horizon : Zero Dawn right?


Yeah I kinda want that game plus new God of War


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apart from Jericho's segments, shite.



Darn....
I watched the New Day/JeriKO segment BTW. You guys were right. Good stuff. Jericho is on fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sucked as usual. Sup Shirk. Are you a Cubs fan by the way? Or not into baseball?



I'm into Chicago sports teams. Don't watch 'em very much, but wish for their success. 
I use to be mad into football (still kinda am), but I fell off on actively watching it because I'm always doing shit nowadays.

What about the Cubs btw? I've heard they made a pact with Satan and are actually winning a ton of games now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'm into Chicago sports teams. Don't watch 'em very much, but wish for their success.
> I use to be mad into football (still kinda am), but I fell off on actively watching it because I'm always doing shit.
> 
> What about the Cubs btw? I've heard they made a pact with Satan and are actually winning a ton of games now.



Playing Giants right now. Winner moves on to NLCS or National Championship Series.

Cubs winning 

Pitcher got a home run to score  

You're not missing much with the Bears other than losing


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2016)

Raw just needs to stop relying on wrestling.

Besides goldberg/lesnar and Jericho/ko nothing ever gets progressive besides on their ppvs


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah you'd be doing the right thing to be honest. Only games you can't get on  PC is PS4 games but that will change.
> 
> Yeah only reason I want NX is if they ever do a good Star fox game and Zelda,otherwise  I'll wait and see.


Meh I gave up on Nintendo doing a new Star Fox good ever again. They already had their chance recently and they blew it. Nintendo just succs now, they ain't what they once were. The bar is too low for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meh I gave up on Nintendo doing a new Star Fox good ever again. They already had their chance recently and they blew it. Nintendo just succs now, they ain't what they once were. The bar is too low for them.



I mean I saw the potential but their goddamn stubborn about using their shitty controllers. Nintendo still acting like this is 1996


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sup guys. How was Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Seriously.  Attaching Roman to Sasha to get a few cheap cheers is fucking hilarious.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

So Goldberg gonna be on raw next week?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 11, 2016)

So apparently SAnitY's entrance from NXT tapings leaked. Couldn't find the video of the full one but the guy who recorded the partial one claims its epic.
Also here's their music.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 11, 2016)

We're gonna make the thread title great again 

Was too busy to realise yesterday, is Curt Hawkins new gimmick a Jester now?

No Mercy, tho not as good as Backlash overall wasn't too bad. Alexa losing and Carmella just being in a match were really the only things I wasn't too keen on. Creative seem to think if one of the two people aren't available for their match, it means the other person has to lose that match to someone else off the bat. Not the best booking tbh.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 11, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Shield vs NeXus  which was a better faction (impact wise)


The Shield easily, creative went all the way with them and didn't deviate, where as the Nexus seemed like a cool idea at start it was really just a numbers game full of out of place jobbers lead by a potential high carder. The heat died off quickly.

No one in the shield felt out of place, on the other hand; they were a cohesive unit with no obvious centre of attention at the time, so I could take each of them seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2016)

I was one of those guys who thought David Otunga was the real leader of Nexus  since he's all corporate and shit lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2016)

who's SAnitY btw?? do you guys have any idea or spoilers found on the net?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2016)

Couldn't watch RAW, but I am excited for Goldberg. I watched the Monday Night Wars thing with a friend last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> who's SAnitY btw?? do you guys have any idea or spoilers found on the net?



Eric young and a group of his


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Roman eating


You missed it last night God Movement.  Roman picked up a huge win!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So Goldberg gonna be on raw next week?


 
Yep . The rumor of Brock vs Bill at Survivor Series might have some merit after all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw just needs to stop relying on wrestling.
> 
> Besides goldberg/lesnar and Jericho/ko nothing ever gets progressive besides on their ppvs



Or if Raw is going to rely on wrestling it needs to actually incorporate storytelling into the wrestling.

Rollins face turn sucks. Literally nothing has been earned, HHH pedigree'd him and undid years of heeling like a Superboy Prime source-wall punch.

We should be getting angles where faces have to be faces and put their differences with Seth aside and give him a chance. Like everyone is like oh Sami Zayn needs something to do, well why isn't he the surrogate for all the faces on the roster Seth chicken shit heeled on?



kurisu said:


> I do get that. But they're still using him to sell 2k, and he really doesn't deserve that kind of treatment like Sting and Austin had the past 2 years. That last part was just my salt coming out. Furthermore; he's working a program with Lesnar. I hate everything about this tbh.



I'm a huge Bret mark like in 1996 I remember hating Shawn as a 5 year old kid for beating Bret and having a really bad meltdown/temper tantrum. I also hated Owen for the 94 feud. Suffice to say Bret was 36 years old against Owen, 38 against Shawn, and like 40 when Goldberg retired him.

Btw ignore Juice because Bret has flip flopped on the Goldberg thing which is 100 percent his right but it's not exactly like Bret isn't this bundle of bitterness.

At most Goldberg took away Bret/Angle but he was pretty much at the end and most likely would have descended into Jericho territory without any of the mic work to stop the proverbial bleeding.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep . The rumor of Brock vs Bill at Survivor Series might have some merit after all.



Yeah...I mean the game is a pretty obvious indication of this isn't it? This entire thing with Goldberg was like watching a dude show up to his ex girlfriends house at 3AM and she's dressed for the bra and panties match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I agree on Rollins.  His behavior hasn't changed at all since becoming a face.  Even when Triple H betrayed him, he was perfectly happy with Triple H just handing him the belt when he thought HHH was there as his ally.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Or if Raw is going to rely on wrestling it needs to actually incorporate storytelling into the wrestling.
> 
> Rollins face turn sucks. Literally nothing has been earned, HHH pedigree'd him and undid years of heeling like a Superboy Prime source-wall punch.
> 
> ...




And KO has been built like a geek. Everyone is more important and is shining more than him.

Have an episode of raw where Neville wins a chance to face KO for the title and that same night he defends it. 

They need to tell a story, in the ring or not, there is just no substance to anything.


No reason Titus vs r truth or pointless cruiserweight matches if its just the same format as everything else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm hearing from my source

I'm hearing So maybe Wyatts vs Taker & Orton at Survivor Series


So I'm guessing it probably depends on if taker is ready?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah...I mean the game is a pretty obvious indication of this isn't it? This entire thing with Goldberg was like watching a dude show up to his ex girlfriends house at 3AM and she's dressed for the bra and panties match.



Was kinda hoping it took Shane's spot at Mania. I don't want to see Shane go through Suplex city


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

I feel like they do the careful what you wish for shit with fans in order to get back at them for ruining whatever plan they have when the crowd turns a guy. Like idk if you think Rollins was going to be over as a face and you didn't have to complete the story then that's just fucking stupid.

Like I feel like WWE really rests on the laurels of it's a show about wrestling so let me not give max effort creatively. Shit's just so dumb.

The only reason Seth is a heel is because we all saw the Ambrose turn coming from a mile away and they basically wasted the peak of Seth's athleticism to give us the really fucked up tecnico version of him that's bland as all hell.



WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing from my source
> 
> I'm hearing So maybe Wyatts vs Taker & Orton at Survivor Series
> 
> ...



Taker will be ready. I think the takeaway though is that Taker's physical condition is getting to the point where he needs a caddy.

I think the real issue I have with that is that means Orton/Bray will have feuded for almost 8 months.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 11, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> who's SAnitY btw?? do you guys have any idea or spoilers found on the net?


Eric Young, Nikki Storm, Alexander Wolfe and Sawyer Fulton.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

What's going on with Nia?  Is she hurt?  And is anyone in the women's division at NXT ready for a call-up?  These matches Bayley has been in are sloppy and inexcusable, and they actually weaken her potential to be a long-term face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was kinda hoping it took Shane's spot at Mania. I don't want to see Shane go through Suplex city



You're worried about Shane and not the fact that they don't have the same rash of injuries forcing them to call him for a match and now they're talking about just giving him matches. 

Shane is one of the worst part-timers in the history of this company.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Eric Young, Nikki Storm, Alexander Wolfe and Sawyer Fulton.



The faction feels a little dead in the water. I really don't get the appeal of Eric Young. I feel like he just looks like an underdog and seems like a good wrestler but really isn't anything special.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like they do the careful what you wish for shit with fans in order to get back at them for ruining whatever plan they have when the crowd turns a guy. Like idk if you think Rollins was going to be over as a face and you didn't have to complete the story then that's just fucking stupid.
> 
> Like I feel like WWE really rests on the laurels of it's a show about wrestling so let me not give max effort creatively. Shit's just so dumb.
> 
> ...



8 months? I said survivor series not mania.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2016)

Memories of the AA to RA had me creasing. Hard to explain that you're laughing about the birth of a hand, Undertaker's herl turn on JR, and Katie Vick.

It had its crazy days.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You missed it last night God Movement.  Roman picked up a huge win!



I watched it.



Roman's spear.


This guy is BIG BUSINESS. Just a heel turn away 

Have you noticed how the Universal Title feels completely irrelevant? I like KO, but this isn't geek season.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, TJ Perkins is a fucking geek. These guys are supposed to be larger than life and this nerd is talking about borrowing N64s.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, TJ Perkins is a fucking geek. These guys are supposed to be larger than life and this nerd is talking about borrowing N64s.



Because the box office record kind of pro wrestling was a larger then life character and not a beer swilling redneck from Texas who was a surrogate for the working man rebelling against an unfair corporate giant?

You get that being relatable is a draw now too and it's not 1980.

And I don't even like TJP, I think he's basically the Paul George of pro wrestling but this was really off the mark. That larger then life thing ended with kayfabe.



WhatADrag said:


> 8 months? I said survivor series not mania.



Ahh!!! Dude my reading comp failed me so hard, my bad.



Rukia said:


> What's going on with Nia?  Is she hurt?  And is anyone in the women's division at NXT ready for a call-up?  These matches Bayley has been in are sloppy and inexcusable, and they actually weaken her potential to be a long-term face.



Nia is getting cooled down to be the monster in the division when they've had their feel of the Charlotte cycle. 

The only woman ready is Asuka and tbh she represents the same issue that Nia has where they're too much of a threat to the Horsewomen so they need to be cooled down.

Nia will probably get something around the new year. That's when they'll probably want to keep the tide strong with The Rock since Mania is in Florida and they're not going to short change his favorite cousin for the other girls.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I watched it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.  AJ Styles feels like a much larger champion.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because the box office record kind of pro wrestling was a larger then life character and not a beer swilling redneck from Texas who was a surrogate for the working man rebelling against an unfair corporate giant?
> 
> You get that being relatable is a draw now too and it's not 1980.
> 
> And I don't even like TJP, I think he's basically the Paul George of pro wrestling but this was really off the mark. That larger then life thing ended with kayfabe.



In either case, he's a geek. I can't get behind him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> In either case, he's a geek. I can't get behind him.



That's fine but not being larger then life is some real stuck in your ways bygone era type shit. 

Like I said personally I think he's overrated, I find him to be good at a lot of things and not great at anything while at the same time being a relatively weak storyteller whose basically had like 7 good matches and 4 of them happened this year.

I'm not one of these dudes whose like push TJP, push TJP, but my thing is more so the cruiserweights are great and TJP is like the 4th or 5th best guy but he's the one they want to push and so he deserves the fanbases support.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't like Perkins.  I would sit on my hands if I watched him live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're worried about Shane and not the fact that they don't have the same rash of injuries forcing them to call him for a match and now they're talking about just giving him matches.
> 
> Shane is one of the worst part-timers in the history of this company.
> 
> ...


I think Vince wants him legit dead


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Soul taker is on point with tjp.

He's good but not great. What I think TJP and most indie wrestlers miss when coming to wwe is that they don't have that developed entertaining aspect wwe fans demand.

Nxt/ indie fans and wwe following are completely different.

Like last night segment with tjp felt like a high school presentation being acted out.

Kendrick is just gold and passionate and also different inside and out the ring.

I mean the reason why Jericho is so over ATM is he has that entertaining factor about him.


This is also why roman is hated. Romans so garbage in the entertaining factor people discredit everything he does even if he did something great in the ring.

Instead of these guys themselves getting us to like them wwe just telling us to like them just because.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I think the wwe found a formula that works for Roman last night.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing from my source
> 
> I'm hearing So maybe Wyatts vs Taker & Orton at Survivor Series
> 
> ...



lol smart way to reduce Taker's ring time.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Also, TJ Perkins is a fucking geek. These guys are supposed to be larger than life and this nerd is talking about borrowing N64s.


What's so bad about bringing up that Kendrick did something good for him in the past like buying him a game console? lol Its called trying to relate to the average dawg. Since who didn't have a N64? lol


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's so bad about bringing up that Kendrick did something good for him in the past like buying him a game console? lol Its called trying to relate to the average dawg. Since who didn't have a N64? lol



I can't even explain it. The dude is just....swagless. He has no swagger. He's a nerd. For me, a professional wrestler either has to be a badass or I have to believe that you're really going to go out there and hurt your opponent, I can't buy into Perkins to be honest. I wish him all the best, but he ain't for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I can't even explain it. The dude is just....swagless. He has no swagger. He's a nerd. For me, a professional wrestler either has to be a badass or I have to believe that you're really going to go out there and hurt your opponent, I can't buy into Perkins to be honest. I wish him all the best, but he ain't for me


I can kinda see your point, not everyone can be oozing with swag and charisma tho. I think Perkins is aight but I can see why people don't fuck with him. My cousin thinks Perkins is ass and constantly makes fun of his mic skills. I'd honestly prefer if Kendrick were champ or Rich Swan but it is what it is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

I think TJP just doesn't have it.

I mean look there's dudes on the indies who are plenty entertaining but the context of how they entertain changes. Guns n Gallows did entertainment in NJPW when they'd get Scarlet Witch'd by Maria's sweet ass.

I don't really think the problem is anything other then TJP is bland and it's not an indictment on indy guys it's an indictment on him. 

But there's a bit of buyers remorse going on in here. TJP didn't change from now to the CWC they just booked him way worse. This is who he was when people were ok with him beating Ibushi and Matalik and this is who he still is.

Kendrick isn't the answer either, his booking  is trash by proxy because the division as a whole is trash. Like he's actually a huge part of the problem because he's not an engaging threat to the champion because there's zero context other then he's old and out of his prime so this is his last chance. 

Why isn't Neville putting these dudes over?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

The cruiserweight division will be gone soon at this rate.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The cruiserweight division will be gone soon at this rate.



They didn't give up on the women so they'll eventually get this right. 



Legend said:


>



Legend I basically never compliment you. Of your 32,803 posts that the forum recognizes, this is your greatest discovery. Like tags and reps are not enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

What is in that video?  Is it nsfw?


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Legend I basically never compliment you. Of your 32,803 posts that the forum recognizes, this is your greatest discovery. Like tags and reps are not enough.


 

Also about damn time.


Rukia said:


> What is in that video?  Is it nsfw?



If it was 1) it would be in the Bathhouse, 2) I would be banned


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Brian Kendrick>>>>>


----------



## Larcher (Oct 11, 2016)

Kendrick is one of the most likeable heels right now, even if Soultaker is correct about the context needing more development amongst the division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah that's the other thing regarding Kendrick working or any of these dudes who invoke their family for heelery is such a tough ask in 2016. Like all I have to say to that shit is Walter White. When Kendrick bends TJP's fingers back using the turnbuckle notch because this is his last chance and he's basically the gritty Dark Knight version of Ric Flair's in-ring work. 

Idk why didn't you tag Kendrick with an established face like Sami or Neville then have Kendrick do something vicious to one of them for losing to a flash pin? Or have TJP go over Neville as the intro to the crowd as to how the cruiserweight they know goes up against the dude you had beat "the best wrestler in the world", btw they were calling Ibushi that when he put over Perkins. 

Which kind of backdoors into the other issue of how the cruiserweight division is basically it's own 15 minute short that takes place in between setting up for the next segment of Raw. It's basically a glorified halftime segment. The amount of overlap amounts to fucking Sin Cara. Oh and that Kallisto guy is on Smackdown 

They'll get it right eventually, I just think that once they let whoever it is fuck up enough times they finally turn it to the guys who get shit back on track. It happened with the divas revolution and it'll happen here because they've put too much into this cruiserweight thing to fail so publicly at it again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

The thing is we just don't need a guy to be "it" for the division what they need is everyone to have some value.


Also I don't even think they have that mind set of having a face for the division in my opinion. I see tjp not having the title by rumble time could lose it survivor series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The thing is we just don't need a guy to be "it" for the division what they need is everyone to have some value.
> 
> Also I don't even think they have that mind set of having a face for the division in my opinion. I see tjp not having the title by rumble time could lose it survivor series.





I don't think that they think that they have enough time to do this. They want to have their cake and eat it too meaning they want you to know these guys from the CWC but they want to basically act like the CWC is an AU. Like some Tenchi Muyo type shit.

I mean trust me I get what you're saying but I mean they needed to establish a bunch of things by incorporating the current talent into this. Like honestly dude I thought the Enzo/Jericho opener from like last month would be an opener revolving around the cruiserweight division a year from now. That could still happen but it's like they need to realize that the best version of this thing is integrating it into the show and making it feel like it really matters, just like they did with the women.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2016)

Rock & Nia vs HHH & Steph?

Rock & Nia vs Cena & Nikki?

Rock & Nia vs Ryder & Emma? (If built right)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Rock & Nia vs HHH & Steph?
> 
> Rock & Nia vs Cena & Nikki?
> 
> Rock & Nia vs Ryder & Emma? (If built right)



Rock is too busy to do anything with his cous.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2016)

Rock & Reigns Connection vs Brock Lesnar (Handicap Match, Wrestlemania 33)

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

way to ruin something fun God


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

If anything do the Vince + Reigns  power hour team


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2016)

Rock & Nia vs Rusev & Lana
Roman & Nia vs Rusev & Lana

Due to brand split this can't happen but,
Rusev & Lana vs Miz & Maryse.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They didn't give up on the women so they'll eventually get this right.
> 
> 
> 
> Legend I basically never compliment you. Of your 32,803 posts that the forum recognizes, this is your greatest discovery. Like tags and reps are not enough.


Oh, I watched it.  My enthusiasm for Alexa has never been greater.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Rock & Nia vs Rusev & Lana
> Roman & Nia vs Rusev & Lana
> 
> Due to brand split this can't happen but,
> Rusev & Lana vs Miz & Maryse.


Roman can celebrate a tag team victory with Sasha and the crowd will be more reluctant to boo.  Vince definitely made note of this.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think that they think that they have enough time to do this. They want to have their cake and eat it too meaning they want you to know these guys from the CWC but they want to basically act like the CWC is an AU. Like some Tenchi Muyo type shit.
> 
> I mean trust me I get what you're saying but I mean they needed to establish a bunch of things by incorporating the current talent into this. Like honestly dude I thought the Enzo/Jericho opener from like last month would be an opener revolving around the cruiserweight division a year from now. That could still happen but it's like they need to realize that the best version of this thing is integrating it into the show and making it feel like it really matters, just like they did with the women.




I mean you're right with the mindset of they don't think they have enough time. That's how they usually plan out things unless its a particular mania match then they drag it out right?

Maybe we're because  little to unfair at the moment? We're basing everything as close to being failures for the division because it didn't come out blazing hot. How long has the division even been out? What less than a month?

To be fair on their side. Didn't the women's so called revolution take time to actually feel like one? I remember everyone down on them as well. Now the women on raw are one of the most over on the roster and we finally got a raw females main event after many years of not having one and we finally get our first womens hell in a cell and who knows we might get our first ever women's main event ppv

I mean we are making big statements off of a month for guys who wrestled on the network.

Sometimes we forget not everyone is on our wrestling obsession level. Sometimes we base our point of view of wwe not doing their job because the fans aren't going bonkers or heavily invetested into someone who we've watched their entire Indy career or nxt career. We just simply forget they just don't know these guys enough so why should they be interested?

Happened with the women and now they're the top people on raw. It happened with aj now he's top guy on smack down. It happened with balor. Remember we were arguing when I said people were questioning what's the diffwnwce between roman and Finn getting a major push right off the bat? And your answer was because he put in work in nxt? The thing is people still don't know the dude. Remember when we got into an argument over american alpha when I called them trash? I didn't know how amazing they are because besidea take overs I simply don't know what's happening or who's wrestling. Like I've never seen a authors of pain match or even know what they look like. So imagine if a hard core wwe guy doesn't know the ins and outs of nxt imagine just a ordinary fan who doesn't know anything besides main roster for the wwe.


My whole summary is maybe we're just jumping the gun for something that started literally the week of raws first ppv?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Women's revolution is overblown.  Neither Smackdown or Raw have enough depth right now.  There wasn't enough quality for the Raw/Smackdown split.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Is Summer retired?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm excited about Smackdown.  Survivor Series is the next event.  Can anyone stop the phenomenal AJ Styles?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Women's revolution is overblown.  Neither Smackdown or Raw have enough depth right now.  There wasn't enough quality for the Raw/Smackdown split.



Its not overblown. Its a major step up from the mid 2000s


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Well yeah.  But I don't think this is the peak.  I want to see female tag champions.  And I want to see a lot more depth; on each roster if they continue to be separate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well yeah.  But I don't think this is the peak.  I want to see female tag champions.  And I want to see a lot more depth; on each roster if they continue to be separate.



None of that makes this evolution overblown though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm just bothered by these recent fights Bayley has been involved with.  I know Nia squashed Alicia Fox.  But even Alicia would be 10 steps above the two local competitors she faced.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Happened with the women and now they're the top people on raw. It happened with aj now he's top guy on smack down. It happened with balor. Remember we were arguing when I said people were questioning what's the diffwnwce between roman and Finn getting a major push right off the bat? And your answer was because he put in work in nxt? The thing is people still don't know the dude. Remember when we got into an argument over american alpha when I called them trash? I didn't know how amazing they are because besidea take overs I simply don't know what's happening or who's wrestling. Like I've never seen a authors of pain match or even know what they look like. So imagine if a hard core wwe guy doesn't know the ins and outs of nxt imagine just a ordinary fan who doesn't know anything besides main roster for the wwe.



This seems to be more of the heart of the post but basically you can't compare the AJ, Balor, or individual talents to a collection of talent that's seen as one thing you're trying to get over. It's not anywhere near the same. Those guys were over, like the point of the Balor thing is that Balor was over because he put in work elsewhere and had wrestled twice as long as Roman, that's kind of burying the lead in regards to that. Still the larger point remains they are singular individual talents and the cruiserweights are collectively different.

The difference between the Diva's Revolution and the Cruiserweight division is that WWE was trying to create a balance between their old world and their future. The problem is that the way they booked it was absolutely fucking garbage with Nikki Bella and Team Bella by extension being a drag on the division because Vince couldn't book them properly and created a negative feedback loop that really only stopped because Nikki's finisher put too much torque on her neck.

They needed an injury to book it right because they were more obsessed with erasing AJ then anything else.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Legend said:


>


Gorgeous.

But her match against Naomi was one of the worst ppv matches that I have ever seen.  And her defeat really hurt her credibility imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Cena is booked for Survivor Series but he's booked for 2 events between now and the end of December, so Ziggler moves up into a top 3 babyface spot for Smackdown. 

Miz is so fucking next level all fucking black and already siphing back his heat 



Rukia said:


> I'm just bothered by these recent fights Bayley has been involved with.  I know Nia squashed Alicia Fox.  But even Alicia would be 10 steps above the two local competitors she faced.



That's a booking problem though not a depth problem. They could have one division and they would still eventually run out of low card girls to squash. It's the positioning of the time and the use of the time dude. It's not just about Mick and Steph it's the way they cut the segments, the length of time they give matches. It's just fundamentally fucked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

This ends at survivor series?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

ACTUAL PPV FOOTAGE!?!?!?!

This is another thing that should be norm. Gifs are a fucking thing. They should hire Mr.Lariato and have him run their twitter.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Miz is too fucking good on the mic right now, fucking that age 36 prime. It's crazy how real that shit is with him.

Kenny Dykstra is going to wrestle on WWE TV during the brand split on the same roster as Cena in 2016


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Why does sd continue to do dope shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

The PIP Smackdown commercial thing is back too

Smackdown already mercing the fuck outta Raw


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't want to see Spirit Squad anymore.  When are they going to be defeated and gone?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why does sd continue to do dope shit



Honestly I just think that Smackdown has a cooler environment and feels like this fresh wrestling experience that realizes it's not that people want better wrestling it's that people want better storytelling in the wrestling matches and angles, they want it all to matter and add up to something so they're rewarded for watching both aspects.

If Seth's face turn was booked on Smackdown they would write it better and know that people want to see Seth redeem himself as opposed to just doing whatever it is that they do on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

Zen must be having fun maggle


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't want to see Spirit Squad anymore.  When are they going to be defeated and gone?



You understand the point is that Ziggler looks strong by winning a handicap match against 2 guys who were formerly WWE level talent, with one guy being a former blue chipper that old fans/hardcores know. It's better then him beating jobbers with no context. It makes full use of everything at their disposal while still moving the angle forward and cashing in on the nostalgia in a way that doesn't ruin the angle.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Come on ST.  Spirit Squad is obnoxious.  I don't want them on tv.  Is that hard to understand?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The PIP Smackdown commercial thing is back too
> 
> Smackdown already mercing the fuck outta Raw


Team blue  now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Heath>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

I actually don't mind spirit squad being around. They're a nice lil obstacle for Dolph. They prolly won't be around long after the 6 man tag anyway.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Team blue  now?



....

.........

.............

....................

................................

I'm the original.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> ....
> 
> .........
> 
> ...




Hey now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> ....
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


. I challenge you to a cell in a hell match


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Daniel n Shane looking fresh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Told you guys that this was coming.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Yea, remember how I was the one saying that the first Raw was an all-time episode and you guys were all shitting on Smackdown because of that 6 pack challenge or whatever. There was all the stuff about the titles and no one wanted to give credence to Summerslam putting Smackdown in a hole beside me? Yea, I'm the original team blue guy considering I was the first one defending it and preaching wait and see. 

I think S-A-F is also the other person who was openly rooting for Smackdown.

They're going with the woman v. woman and tag-team/tag-team route? For Survivor Series though. 

That was one of my guesses


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea, remember how I was the one saying that the first Raw was an all-time episode and you guys were all shitting on Smackdown because of that 6 pack challenge or whatever. There was all the stuff about the titles and no one wanted to give credence to Summerslam putting Smackdown in a hole beside me? Yea, I'm the original team blue guy considering I was the first one defending it and preaching wait and see.
> 
> I think S-A-F is also the other person who was openly rooting for Smackdown.
> 
> ...



I was team smack down from the start.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Nikki
Becky
Naomi
Alexa
Natalya

V

Charlotte
Sasha
Bayley
Nia
Dana

?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

I been Team Smackdown since 2002. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

I feel like the women's and the universal champ and world title shouldn't be in these survivor series matches
Wouldn't that devalue the losers?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea, remember how I was the one saying that the first Raw was an all-time episode and you guys were all shitting on Smackdown because of that 6 pack challenge or whatever. There was all the stuff about the titles and no one wanted to give credence to Summerslam putting Smackdown in a hole beside me? Yea, I'm the original team blue guy considering I was the first one defending it and preaching wait and see.
> 
> I think S-A-F is also the other person who was openly rooting for Smackdown.
> 
> ...


I wasnt shitting i felt smackdown got put in a position to fail


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Feel like raw vs smack down leaders should be 

Roman team vs dean team


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Alexa looking fine.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Carmella is actually doing a decent job drawing heat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I was team smack down from the start.



I'm not saying you weren't rooting for Smackdown I'm just saying your faith in it wasn't always so strong.



WhatADrag said:


> I feel like the women's and the universal champ and world title shouldn't be in these survivor series matches
> Wouldn't that devalue the losers?



Not the Women's but it would probably hurt the Universal Champion especially if the WWE championship is defended and it's not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Those new denim shorts for Nikki do work


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not saying you weren't rooting for Smackdown I'm just saying your faith in it wasn't always so strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the Women's but it would probably hurt the Universal Champion especially if the WWE championship is defended and it's not.




Bro trust me I was 100 percent and never questioned.

You got me confused with someone else.


And I just don't want team smack down getting destroyed because raw has bayley Charlotte Sasha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh good.  Victory speech.  Nice.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

SD has no chance in the women's match.  Especially if Becky is kind of hurt.

I would like to see Becky in the bank statement though..


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Why is USO wrestling in regular clothes


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro trust me I was 100 percent and never questioned.
> 
> You got me confused with someone else.
> 
> And I just don't want team smack down getting destroyed because raw has bayley Charlotte Sasha.



You're right, my bad dude you said it needed to be built up from the ground up too and that dudes would reinvent themselves.

Man I really hope Smackdown closes the gap a little bit more next week. Vince would shit himself if Goldberg's return didn't do anything and Smackdown's ratings went up instead.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Wwe needs to stop announcing returns just for a few thousand more views that will leave right after.

Give us a mark out moment


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is USO wrestling in regular clothes


Would Ambrose do better if he could wrestle without wearing jeans?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

AJ's so terrible on the mic right


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

AJ has improved.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Those little kids jumping in the background going crazy for dean lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes the god


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Aj>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

I feel like this is such an easy ass segment that would jump the shark on Raw but like this has actually been entertaining. 

Like this entire segment is fucking Attitude Era as fuck and it's so fucking awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

This is awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Smackdown is just cooler than Raw. From top to bottom behind the scenes and on a kayfabe level they have people who understand how to make wrestling be cool and entertaining for 2016.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

This is awseome chants lmao


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Amazon just delivered my copy of 2K17.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

This is the most creative way to continue Dean/AJ without getting stale and being about the double tap-out. I'm just super impressed by Ward.

Raw needs to get rid of Stephanie completely. Even Foley is tainted. No more heel authority figures.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the most creative way to continue Dean/AJ without getting stale and being about the double tap-out. I'm just super impressed by Ward.
> 
> Raw needs to get rid of Stephanie completely. Even Foley is tainted. No more heel authority figures.



Like we both said raw doesn't need the 20 min matches every hour trying to reach 5 stars

We need building and creativity that leads to places.


Nothing has been filler tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

This is definitely straight out of the attitude era.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2016)

Ellsworth #1 Contender.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Like wtf man why can't Owens have this booking


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Ellsworth in the royal rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I appreciate that first kick out by AJ.  That usually never happens in a moment like that.  Even when a lot of time goes by before the cover.  That was a nice touch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Damn they're promoting rumble hard and its not even close to it


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth in the royal rumble?





I'm not joyless but there's too few spots and if they did like 3 surprise spots I wouldn't want him to be one of those. I'd be cool if he counted for one of Smackdowns guys.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 11, 2016)

James took the clash the wrong way, looks ok tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn they're promoting rumble hard and its not even close to it



I was thinking the same thing but they're probably worried about selling out for Roman's probable Rumble win and want to get the tickets sold before people catch on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn they're promoting rumble hard and its not even close to it


Tickets on sale on Friday.  I'm buying my ticket.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This will be in the running for segment of the year.


Yup Smackdown just GETS IT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not joyless but there's too few spots and if they did like 3 surprise spots I wouldn't want him to be one of those. I'd be cool if he counted for one of Smackdowns guys.




Feel like since its a split roster and both are deep they should try to go about 35 people or is that to much?

I remember they did close to 40 that year Del Rio won and it was pretty enjoyable.


SoulTaker said:


> I was thinking the same thing but they're probably worried about selling out for Roman's probable Rumble win and want to get the tickets sold before people catch on.




Hoping he just has the us title till mania lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> James took the clash the wrong way, looks ok tho



Yea but not Yoshi-Tatsu bad he looked like he got knocked loopy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Feel like since its a split roster and both are deep they should try to go about 35 people or is that to much?
> 
> I remember they did close to 40 that year Del Rio won and it was pretty enjoyable.
> 
> Hoping he just has the us title till mania lmao



Actually they probably should have it be 40 because they'll want to finally scrub Del Rio from Rumble record book.

No, I think this is the ramp up for the push, I think in some ways you can argue they're pushing him as hard as ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Inb4 curt hawkins is released


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

What is Daniel Bryan's plan for next week?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually they probably should have it be 40 because they'll want to finally scrub Del Rio from Rumble record book.
> 
> No, I think this is the ramp up for the push, I think in some ways you can argue they're pushing him as hard as ever.



I mean I could see it. His match at summerslam did go over the universal title match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

How about a random money in the bank match on raw or Smackdown before the year ends?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't like the Wyatt's.  But they need to win tonight.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 11, 2016)

AJ apparently stopped the impact with his hands, saving his neck. He's a god

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

He saved that amateurs life!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes I thought he broke his neck tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Inb4 curt hawkins is released


Wasn't his weak ass supposed to have a match tonight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Man Luke Harper is such a fucking amazing ass worker. Dude can be built on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Kane should be frustrated.  He has been stuck on the midcard for over two years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

It is all very confusing.  Paige's parents and brothers all came out very strong against this.

Oh well.  Like I said yesterday.  Fire Paige and move on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

My thoughts about what just happened.  I think that Kane has probably joined the Wyatt family.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

So does that mean that Paige tested positive for a PED? 

Paige is an idiot and really shouldn't be the poster child for it but if you take those bumps and wrestling is fixed who gives a shit if they're on PED's?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't care if wrestlers take ped's.  But I think if Paige violates her contract enough.. The WWE can void her contract without paying her.  And I think that is what they are aiming for at this point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So does that mean that Paige tested positive for a PED?
> 
> Paige is an idiot and really shouldn't be the poster child for it but if you take those bumps and wrestling is fixed who gives a shit if they're on PED's?




Can it damage your health?

I mean they have every right to be concern we don't need another wrestlers death.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

And someone told me it wasn't PEDs more of the lines of coke or some shit.

Don't know if they're joking tho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> And someone told me it wasn't PEDs more of the lines of coke or some shit.
> 
> Don't know if they're joking tho


It probably was.  Paige parties way too much!  Her lifestyle is ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

This is ridiculous though.  We should be talking about Smackdown, not Paige and her immature behavior.  She has become a major distraction at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I like Talking Smack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

World class


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh.  The big announcement for next week.  What will it be?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't care if wrestlers take ped's.  But I think if Paige violates her contract enough.. The WWE can void her contract without paying her.  And I think that is what they are aiming for at this point.



That's not really what it's about though. They don't have to pay her as is, they're freezing her contract by not allowing her to make appearances. If you miss a certain amount of time, I think it's like 3 months or something they can basically say you owe them time and they add it back onto your contract.



WhatADrag said:


> Can it damage your health?
> 
> I mean they have every right to be concern we don't need another wrestlers death.



Not in the same ways it use to. Like the shit that Benoit was on is a different animal to HGH. Benoit and pretty much everyone else was on anabolic steroids which is a synthetic that mimics testosterone but isn't because it's meant to stimulate muscle growth so it has extra things in it that lead to those really nasty sideefects. HGH is actually a synthetic hormone that mimics what's already in the body, the side effects are less severe and don't require you to take a round of anti-psychotics to round out the side effects.

I mean it's a somewhat slippery slope and they can't really publicly be at the forefront of that but it's just stupid to run these guys into the ground then not give them the best medical treatment possible when it's what pretty much any doctor would recommend for them at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Ellsworth is getting a title shot?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 11, 2016)

Holy shit Wyatts invaded Talking Smack and Harper buried Bryan's unborn child


----------



## Kenju (Oct 11, 2016)

Google Trends


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Google Trends



 this is forgetting a

#FuckTanahashi


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2016)

Ellsworth gets a title shot before Bray.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

People really googled James ellsworth like that?


I mean I did but I did to find those names lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

Wyatt's did a great job, that was really believable and really made them seem like a legitimate thing. 

I mean tbh Rowan and Strowman were holding them back. This really is the best version of the Wyatts because they're not trying to push Strowman and nerfing Harper from being the superworker by not giving him heavyweight booking. He was just jobbing, bump and feed. He'd have outshone Stroman if he were allowed to work his full style. He probably won't hit the dive anymore but he hit the dropkick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

Would you guys be down for

Roman seth resuv stroman a crusierweight

Vs

Cena Orton bray Luke corbin or maybe cena ziggler miz Corbin crews


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I think you want Ziggler in the match since Survivor Series features his most famous performance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2016)

I just made the card

Goldberg vs Brock
Aj vs dean
KO vs Jericho
Roman resuv Seth stroman a cruiserweight vs cena ziggler miz Corbin crews

Orton vs bray

Sasha bayley Charlotte Danna Emma vs Becky Nikki Carmella noami Alexis bliss or Natalya

Then raw tag teams vs smackdowns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ellsworth gets a title shot before Bray.



He's best for business 

Da nose would be proud of da chin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

I really really hate how AJ fans are suddenly acting like his loss to James buries him 

He lost due to Ambrose so it wasn't even clean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wyatt's did a great job, that was really believable and really made them seem like a legitimate thing.
> 
> I mean tbh Rowan and Strowman were holding them back. This really is the best version of the Wyatts because they're not trying to push Strowman and nerfing Harper from being the superworker by not giving him heavyweight booking. He was just jobbing, bump and feed. He'd have outshone Stroman if he were allowed to work his full style. He probably won't hit the dive anymore but he hit the dropkick.



Moxley vs Harper would be a fun feud 

if they were allowed to go all out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

Dude.  I like your idea of adding Emma to the match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2016)

I just retained over Natalya at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2016)

Just got done with Smackdown tonight. The usual observations that constitute good or bad were made irrelevant tonight. This was just a plain, *fun* show. I can't break it down into match quality, story progression and booking like I usually do whenever I watch this stuff. This was just a good-ass time for all involved. Felt like a house show with higher production value. The AJ/Dean/Elseworth shit was one of the few times watching wrestling where I laughed so hard tears starting welling up. JBL and Ranallo were on fire, hell even Otunga sounded great. Fantastic show tonight.

------------------------------------------



SoulTaker said:


> Miz is too fucking good on the mic right now, fucking that age 36 prime. It's crazy how real that shit is with him.



You know what I liked about that segment? The conviction and anger that Miz showed toward losing the title and being called out for crying was so fucking raw, almost face-worthy... and yet he still made it work as a heel promo by insulting Ziggler's status and shitting on the crowd. Made the title feel so special. Ziggler, the scrappy, underappreciated underdog that everyone wants to see succeed got him a 5th IC title win, and Miz, the arrogant wannabe movie star with a chip on his shoulder DETESTS the fact that an underdog has it.

It's amazing. I'm at the point where I honestly care more about this feud than the one centered around the gahdamn World Title belt. 



SoulTaker said:


> The PIP Smackdown commercial thing is back too
> 
> Smackdown already mercing the fuck outta Raw



Yeah, good stuff. I hope it sticks around. Not only because it's neat seeing the matches during breaks like the live audience does, but also because it's smart, IMO. People just wander off during commercials because "fuck ads" is the common consensus with just about everybody that enjoys any type of entertainment. What better way to give people incentive to stick around and put more eyes on your fancy new revolutionary wart cream than have the action still going on to the left of the screen?



Rukia said:


> Come on ST.  Spirit Squad is obnoxious.  I don't want them on tv.  Is that hard to understand?



I think they're obnoxious and cringeworthy too. They're also heels that are specifically made to get their shit pushed in. Being obnoxious is the point. It's not like they're going over Ziggs or anything. Miz is still the main focus.



SoulTaker said:


> Yea, remember how I was the one saying that the first Raw was an all-time episode and you guys were all shitting on Smackdown because of that 6 pack challenge or whatever. There was all the stuff about the titles and no one wanted to give credence to Summerslam putting Smackdown in a hole beside me? Yea, I'm the original team blue guy considering I was the first one defending it and preaching wait and see.
> 
> I think S-A-F is also the other person who was openly rooting for Smackdown.



"Please fight me, Shirker" would've been much easier to type, fam. 



WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth in the royal rumble?



I wouldn't hate it. They should probably keep him off TV til then though... or y'know if they HAVE to bring him back so that people don't forget him, just do it once between now and then. One of the reasons Ellsworth works is not only because he's a recurring meme, but also because he's one that comes around when you least expect it. Having him show up too much could end up hampering the joke a bit.



Kenju said:


> James took the clash the wrong way, looks ok tho



The whole time when AJ was setting it up I just kept thinking to myself "please, pull your head back. Pull your head back. Did someone remind him to pull his head back?". Would be lying if I said I didn't freak out a bit.



Rukia said:


> Kane should be frustrated.  He has been stuck on the midcard for over two years.



Kane truly doesn't care.
Nor should he if I'm being honest. He's been back and forth up and down in the company and is respected by pretty much everyone. Dude's just coasting right now.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I really really hate how AJ fans are suddenly acting like his loss to James buries him
> 
> He lost due to Ambrose so it wasn't even clean.



Any loss is a burial if you're delusional enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Honestly feel like they're setting this dude up to fail hard.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm a dirty memer, so I'm actually looking forward to Curt.

But yeah, if he ends up doing anything, I'll be shocked. Though on Smackdown, even the lowliest jobbers get some sense of respect or being. Vaudvillains match loses have just felt like regular old losses, not complete and utter wastes of time. Ascension have been part of some good matches despite no one giving a shit about them. James Ellsworth is James Ellsworth. 

So hey, maybe it won't even be that bad, even if he *does* get delegated to lowcard.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Flying through title defenses on 2K17.  Already at Battleground.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

I think Smackdown just has more tact when it comes to writing and booking the nuanced aspects here. It's not just wrestling to wrestle it usually tells a story. The environment of Smackdown starts with the crowd YES'ing with DB too which and I think it actually gets crowds awake. 

Even if Raw were 2 hours I don't think it could do what Smackdown is doing. Heel authority figures just make no sense in the modern WWE context. I know Dario Cueto/Catrina are recent examples of heel authority figures that are over but LU is a different kind of wrestling show. The concept is played out. It's just indicative of the booking problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got done with Smackdown tonight. The usual observations that constitute good or bad were made irrelevant tonight. This was just a plain, *fun* show. I can't break it down into match quality, story progression and booking like I usually do whenever I watch this stuff. This was just a good-ass time for all involved. Felt like a house show with higher production value. The AJ/Dean/Elseworth shit was one of the few times watching wrestling where I laughed so hard tears starting welling up. JBL and Ranallo were on fire, hell even Otunga sounded great. Fantastic show tonight.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Pretty much everything you said is accurate. I love how they don't treat jobbers like ......jobbers. They get some respect and for that you kinda get more invested cause you might make a story in your head about said jobber and it can influence. MEME James is now over as hell due to Smackdown letting fans have leeway to just have fun with stuff. Smackdown GOAT BOAT


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Stephanie and Mick need to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2016)

Steph just needs her titties mastered. 

Mick needs a shave and to be allowed to be fun commissioner again.

As ST said, with how things are in PC 2016, Heel Authorities aren't gonna work in this day and age.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

That aj Finn Anderson and gallows summer slam segment tease was dope


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

I want Ibushi to be a thing in WWE but I'm finally giving up hope, the CWC was great enough as a collection of matches. I think it's just above the highest quality stretch of matches Ibushi has ever had in his entire career. That said with him basically coming and saying he doesn't wrestle for the money and that he went to a hotel to meet with HHH and basically turn down every 6 figure offer they floated to him then yeah I'm not sure about his prospects.

That said Ibushi is the new Tiger Mask


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

I really just want Omega in the E. A good well rounded talent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Omega is a weirdo like Ibushi though and I mean that in the nicest way possible but DDTpro is some weird shit and it's hard not to realize that weirdness is indicative of the fact these are pro wrestling hippies.

I think Omega works a shit ton better than Adam Cole or someone like that in WWE though. I want him to get an IWGP run though. I think he's got another year in NJPW.

2017 means Ricochet though. I feel like you would probably like Ricochet. He's basically cruiserweight Rock and has a really great look. This is old but really cool and sort of relevant.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

I like Omega, decent look, looks badass, quite nerdy, but he doesn't come across that way on television. He's authentic. Good mic skills also. Roman Reigns is probably the only exception to the rule that I'm a huge mic skills/entertainment mark. And Omega is good on the stick.

I know of Ricochet, not sure what he's like on the mic though.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's best for business
> 
> Da nose would be proud of da chin


What chin?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What chin?


His nega chin


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm surprised that Ellsworth is getting the rematch.  Just because things almost went horribly wrong. AJ really had to shield him from the damage at the last second.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 12, 2016)

Went on Bleacher Report, bad idea on my part, to get a recap for the first 30 minutes of SD since I missed it due to work. The comments had some guys getting super heated that AJ's loss killed his credibility as no one can take a champion seriously who loses to a jobber (really this guys must have died back in the day because it happens all the damn time. Even John Cena lost to Keving fucking Federline but I digress) and the loss was clearly all due to Dean being the referee as a way to not only continue their feud but also AJ kicked out of a Dirty Deeds too FFS.
TL;DR some people can't handle AJ losing to Ellsworth despite it all being down to Ambrose in a humorous yet feud-developing match.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Went on Bleacher Report, bad idea on my part, to get a recap for the first 30 minutes of SD since I missed it due to work. The comments had some guys getting super heated that AJ's loss killed his credibility as no one can take a champion seriously who loses to a jobber (really this guys must have died back in the day because it happens all the damn time. Even John Cena lost to Keving fucking Federline but I digress) and the loss was clearly all due to Dean being the referee as a way to not only continue their feud but also AJ kicked out of a Dirty Deeds too FFS.
> TL;DR some people can't handle AJ losing to Ellsworth despite it all being down to Ambrose in a humorous yet feud-developing match.



We live in an age where if a wrestler loses one match he's buried. When you realise most of the people saying these things only stated watching wrestling 3 or 4 years ago it becomes much clearer

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

It reminded me how much I enjoyed Jericho against Gillberg back in the day.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 12, 2016)

So I see Ellsworth almost killed himself.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Man that TMZ video of Paige and Del Rio. They look so weird together lmao.

They literally look like total opposites


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Man wasn't there a female poster in here once? 

I remember she had asuka as her avatar before she came to the wwe. At least I think it was asuka.

I remember that poster having a avatar or signature that was dope because one of the female wrestlers did this dope kick.


I remember the poster being annoying tho.

What's that's poster name?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Went on Bleacher Report, bad idea on my part, to get a recap for the first 30 minutes of SD since I missed it due to work. The comments had some guys getting super heated that AJ's loss killed his credibility as no one can take a champion seriously who loses to a jobber (really this guys must have died back in the day because it happens all the damn time. Even John Cena lost to Keving fucking Federline but I digress) and the loss was clearly all due to Dean being the referee as a way to not only continue their feud but also AJ kicked out of a Dirty Deeds too FFS.
> TL;DR some people can't handle AJ losing to Ellsworth despite it all being down to Ambrose in a humorous yet feud-developing match.




Don't even need to tl;dr this


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2016)

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man that TMZ video of Paige and Del Rio. They look so weird together lmao.
> 
> They literally look like total opposites


I expect ADR to kick her to the curb pretty soon tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I expect ADR to kick her to the curb pretty soon tbh.



She's his little shadow though


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2016)

Just finished Smackdown

#omgwheredidkanego?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Tyler Breeze is mad that Summer Rae received the same wwe 2k17 rating as him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Seth needs to get out of the title picture.

Seth and roman not being around the universal championship for some time would help raw majorly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Tyler Breeze is mad that Summer Rae received the same wwe 2k17 rating as him.



Good enough to work Jushin Liger in his first ever WWE match not good enough to be ranked higher then Cool Summer poor guy...

I really do wish Tyler Breeze could be a thing. He's pretty talented.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really really hate how AJ fans are suddenly acting like his loss to James buries him
> 
> He lost due to Ambrose so it wasn't even clean.


You could pull a blanket over AJ and people would act like he's 6 feet under. Some rasslin fans have no chill.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Well tbf a lot of people in here were pissed when Jericho went over AJ at Mania. It's not exactly like people keep cool heads about this sort of thing.

Styles ate the pin for Ziggler to get his title shot too, people were quieter about that one though. AJ Styles is the real WWE Champion anyways and that's all that matters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 12, 2016)

AJ lost to Jericho at Mania, cause Vince was uncertain on what he wanted from AJ.

Not to mention, Dean was at a real turning point when he feuded with Jericho and I doubt it would have been as credible had Jericho not came out from a recent victory.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Idk about that since he went over Jericho the next night to set up the Roman feud. 

Dean was going to win MitB anyway. Vince had Orton tap to DB and eat pins from Kane(shenanigans) and Punk before winning MitB and doing that meandering bullshit where they punted Survivor Series by headlining it with Orton/Big Show. 

I'm not one of the dudes who was bent out of shape about it because AJ went a year in NJPW without picking up a win on PPV in singles matches and it didn't make him any less than box office. 

Which is pretty much the point because everyone knows that AJ is the best wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth needs to get out of the title picture.
> 
> Seth and roman not being around the universal championship for some time would help raw majorly.


Don't worry.  Hell in a Cell will be his last title match for a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Hell in a Cell will be his last title match for a while.


Could see him getting another shot at survivor series somehow

Unless he's on team raw


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Hell in a Cell will be his last title match for a while.



Rukia what do you think are the chances of Roman Reigns competing for the Universal Title next


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep AJ is getting better treatment than say Steen is on Raw.

He's basically Rollins 2.0.

Can do anything without outside help


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Roman's probably winning the Royal Rumble anyway, he's definitely going to be in the running go on last at Mania.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2016)

Might have been a great thing that AJ took the pin from Jericho at WM. With respect to egos and stuff, it probably showed his experience backstage and ability to work with others. That may sound like bullshit, but egos can sometimes be a huge problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Could see him getting another shot at survivor series somehow
> 
> Unless he's on team raw


Jericho against Owens is next.

Rollins will be on Team Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Rukia what do you think are the chances of Roman Reigns competing for the Universal Title next


Zero.  Roman will be the US champ for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Might have been a great thing that AJ took the pin from Jericho at WM. With respect to egos and stuff, it probably showed his experience backstage and ability to work with others. That may sound like bullshit, but egos can sometimes be a huge problem.


Great post.  I agree 100%.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Yep AJ is getting better treatment than say Steen is on Raw.
> 
> He's basically Rollins 2.0.
> 
> Can do anything without outside help




It feels like KO doesn't even do anything


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman's probably winning the Royal Rumble anyway, he's definitely going to be in the running go on last at Mania.



I'm going to go on RECORD and say right now that if Finn Balor is fit by that date then he's 100% winning the Royal Rumble. Concluding the biggest push in the history of the business


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2016)

If not then JAWN CENA is winning it again. It'll be going to Smackdown because Wrestlemania's Universal Championship match is Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor. Or if Kevin Owens isn't still champion then whoever is champ is facing Balor. That goes without saying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If not then JAWN CENA is winning it again. It'll be going to Smackdown because Wrestlemania's Universal Championship match is Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor. Or if Kevin Owens isn't still champion then whoever is champ is facing Balor. That goes without saying.



This is my opinion

That's if finn returns in time


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Isn't Kane or Undertaker the biggest push in the history of the business? They were both champions within like a year and 2 days of their debuts. Undertaker went over Hogan and no sold his moves. He cheated to put Hogan down but kayfabe his durability was right there with him. 

I personally think Balor's push is done, they're not going to put him in that big of a spot right around his return. He's going to lose his contendership at the intervening events most likely. 

Idk in terms of Titan speak I don't see how Balor doesn't get labeled small and injury prone. 

Like this is actually a thing with Vince, it's not just an optics thing it's the fact that smaller guys are taking the BOAT GOAT bumps even at house shows. Take AJ for instance, dude is eating fucking vertebreakers on house shows.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm going with finn to win the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

The only three obvious answers

Roman
Finn
Cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Sheamus debuted June 30th 2009 and became WWE Champion with that bullshit table win on Cena on December 13 2009.

Just another example of a huge push.



WhatADrag said:


> The only three obvious answers
> 
> Roman
> Finn
> Cena



Yeah if I were betting money though I wouldn't bet a dime on Balor though. I really don't like shitting on the guy despite my own opinions of him but look up his height-weight. Factor in he has to come back and have that physique looking like it did pre-injury in 2 months while touring?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2016)

So Itami is injured again? Damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Sheamus debuted June 30th 2009 and became WWE Champion with that bullshit table win on Cena on December 13 2009.
> 
> Just another example of a huge push.
> 
> ...



Why do you keep bringing up big pushes for?

And well fat edge with a beard won.



Also hearing a rumor hiedo will be out for months hopefully its wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do you keep bringing up big pushes for?



Because of this 



God Movement said:


> Concluding the biggest push in the history of the business





WhatADrag said:


> And well fat edge with a beard won.



Fat Edge wasn't a sub-6 footer.

But then again I guess that entrance is pretty fucking money too... I guess it's just tough to bet on something that flies in the face of how Vince has done things forever but he's unique with that gimmick and they were really trying to make it a thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Because of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. Wasn't angle pushed to the moon and Del Rio as well?

I'm just basing my answer off of if he's in it tho. I just don't think they'd have the guy who's the face of nxt, a person with a complex and interesting aspect to him such as the demon king, who beat all the top guys on raw before being injured, and who had just won the title and the waters were never sampled, and hhh loves him to death, to just have him have a mega return at rumble and get thrown out doesn't make sense.

And when its between cena and roman I'm going with cena.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 12, 2016)

Rollins is winning the rumble. Gonna do it after being 2nd entrant. Will set trips up nice for his 15th championship tying Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Is it fair to say roman needs the heel turn more than cena ever did?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Rollins is not winning the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

No one even had Rollins in mind.

Rollins vs hhh is the most obvious thing ever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it fair to say roman needs the heel turn more than cena ever did?


When does the Rollins face turn start?  I thought he was going to become Raw's biggest face?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> When does the Rollins face turn start?  I thought he was going to become Raw's biggest face?


He's more of a tweener IMO and even then raw writers aren't delivering on anything.

Only thing that's over is Jericho himself and the women's in ring abilities


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Raw has too many storylines in one

Mick & steph/ hhh & rollins / KO championship run and being best friends with Jericho

You know how much better everything would be if they broke this all up?

Like right now KO is literally getting no shine when before he won the title I always noticed him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Roman 100% needs the face turn more than Cena did. Cena drew/draws as a face and that outweighed the polarity. Roman's polarity is a hinderance to his ability to draw.



WhatADrag said:


> Oh. Wasn't angle pushed to the moon and Del Rio as well?
> 
> I'm just basing my answer off of if he's in it tho. I just don't think they'd have the guy who's the face of nxt, a person with a complex and interesting aspect to him such as the demon king, who beat all the top guys on raw before being injured, and who had just won the title and the waters were never sampled, and hhh loves him to death, to just have him have a mega return at rumble and get thrown out doesn't make sense.
> 
> And when its between cena and roman I'm going with cena.



I think those guys were a little longer from debut to #1 title.

No I mean you're right when I think about it, they love the entertainment values of this Demon King thing. HHH seems way more behind Balor then he was Wyatt, you're right Balor is one of his sons. I just think that they took all of DB's heat and basically used it on the midcard because they had a plan for Roman and they refused to deviate for DB because of the injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman 100% needs the face turn more than Cena did. Cena drew/draws as a face and that outweighed the polarity. Roman's polarity is a hinderance to his ability to draw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean shouldn't we label bryans injuries in a league of their own? His injuries were life threatening.

I mean I remember word going around Vince believes Sasha is injury prone but she's still getting pushed hard.


But who knows right now. I feel like we got the main choices narrowed down tho minus any other variables.

It seems like every time we talk about something that's going to be months from now we're pretty sure we got everything planned. Then we look back and nothing is exactly how we said it.

If we look from our posts the raw right after mania it probably doesn't mention anything about Roman run being cut short due to failing a test, finn debuting winning it all just to get hurt, a draft, aj being champ.

I don't wanna have that feeling of boy we were wayyyyyy off lmao.

I feel like even tho its supposed to be Shane vs Brock I can see it not happening at mania.  What if it happened at rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Why would Shane fight Brock?  Brock winning that match would basically be meaningless.  Where is this rumor even coming from?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Just as DDP is helping wrestlers with DDP yoga.

Another wrestler needs to help these guys remain financially smart. All these former wrestlers starting go fund mes are wild.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Another wrestler needs to help these guys remain financially smart. All these former wrestlers starting go fund mes are wild.


I vote for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean shouldn't we label bryans injuries in a league of their own? His injuries were life threatening.
> 
> I mean I remember word going around Vince believes Sasha is injury prone but she's still getting pushed hard.
> 
> ...



It's his booking philosophy. Like he philosophically doesn't believe the smaller guys are built for the long haul it doesn't mean he won't push them for a cycle it means he won't franchise them. Sasha is getting pushed for a cycle because it was the plan. I wouldn't be surprised if Nia got the next run as the monster obstacle tbh. You just need to run the Charlotte feud for all it's worth. Charlotte is aryan and they love the look.

Freddie Prinze Jr was talking about this with Jericho and you can sort of see it play out over the years too.

I mean we could be off but some of us were spot on about the draft and AJ being champ was something sort of talked about as a possibility once Roman got his run. I hope Shane vs Brock is called off though.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Itami injured his neck


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh shit it's from that crazy botch on the snap powerslam...Oh man it looked bad but it's been like 2 weeks so I thought he was alright.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2016)

The reports say it will keep him out of action for months.

I still don't get the reason why they put these top tier talents wrestling in front of 30 people against green as fuck wrestlers.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2016)

Also Soul what's your opinion about Seth post return wrestling wise?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

If we go from Shane dropping off the cell to nothing happening at hell in the cell I think the ppv will be a flop and it devaules that match


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

I sort of expect two of the three cage matches to just be regular matches inside of a cage.  

Owens and Rollins is the only one I have hope for.  And Rollins will definitely get screwed in the match some how.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

Hell in a Cell prediction.  Sasha Banks and Y2J will battle for the loudest pop of the night!

(Raw has a face problem.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> The reports say it will keep him out of action for months.
> 
> I still don't get the reason why they put these top tier talents wrestling in front of 30 people against green as fuck wrestlers.



I don't understand it. It's stupid. They have depth issues, the cruiserweights they have up aren't even ones the crowd would know or have crossover appeal. Like why wasn't Itami competing on Raw in the cruiserweight division, he's the listed build for it and it's a viable path for him to get over. He had a Wrestlemania spot 2 years ago and has the injury redemption story built in. It's just really dumb how they use guys sometimes.

Like if Itami was in TJP's spot against Kendrick I think it still works.



White Hawk said:


> Also Soul what's your opinion about Seth post return wrestling wise?



Very inconsistent in terms of pacing, he's still superworker Seth Rollins but I feel like he's not particularly engaging. Like the match with Jericho on Raw was actually a great TV match but I couldn't get into it. Before his wrestling shined in spite of the booking now that's not the case.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 12, 2016)

I just think the added muscle has somewhat slowed him down or it's because he still afraid of his knee.He is not the Seth that was running around Cena with John clearly not being in his league.Heck he doesn't even pull those top dives similar to what Zayn does anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2016)

Damn besides Eric Young. Sanity a bunch of geeks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn besides Eric Young. Sanity a bunch of geeks.



Shit screams dead in the water.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2016)

I dunno I'll give it a chance first.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2016)

I think Raw should counter Smackdown's match proposals by accepting and asking for a match of their own.  Champion vs champion.  I really want that Undisputed match between AJ Styles and Kevin Owens.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 13, 2016)

We don't need ANOTHER undisputed title reign.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't like that either. Mostly because I feel like WWE wouldn't be able to help themselves and just make another ME belt for whoever lost.

Regardless though, I think Rukia was just referring to the match as the winner being undisputed (as in best of the best), not an actual title reign.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

That's right.

But the belts moving is an interesting idea too.  The rivalry between Smackdown and Raw would definitely intensify if one brand managed to snag a belt that belonged to the other; and it would be the ultimate slap in the face.  I could easily imagine Bryan or Shane bragging about how the US championship now belongs to Smackdown (an example).


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

*No Mercy Star Ratings*

Hype Bros and American Alpha vs. Ascension and Vaudevillains 2.5
AJ Styles (c) vs. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose 3.75
Nikki Bella vs. Carmella 1.75
Slater/Rhyno (c) vs. The Usos 2.75
Baron Corbin vs. Jack Swagger 2.75
Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz (c) 4.5
Naomi vs. Alexa Bliss 1
Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton 2.5

The triple threat match was a 4 star match. That's the only real undergraded match of the bunch. Everything else is pretty fair.

Also:



			
				Wrestlinginc said:
			
		

> Last night's live WWE SmackDown, featuring Randy Orton and Kane vs. Luke Harper and Bray Wyatt in the main event plus the fallout from WWE No Mercy, drew 2.448 million viewers. This is up 5.7% from last week's show, which drew 2.316 million viewers.
> 
> SmackDown was #6 for the night in viewership, behind MLB games, Hannity, The Kelly File and The O'Reilly Factor, and #2 in the 18-49, behind MLB.
> 
> In comparison, Monday's RAW averaged 2.758 million viewers.



Anything close to Raw is basically beating Raw. Tuesday is generally more competitive. That's crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Soultaker said:
			
		

> Anything close to Raw is basically beating Raw. Tuesday is generally more competitive. That's crazy.


I told you guys!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

I this this is a really interesting article; just about the Paige ADR stuff:


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I this this is a really interesting article; just about the Paige ADR stuff:



I read some crazy shit on reddit basically saying that Paige is using her WWE status to act as a drug runner like the chick from Orange is the New Black.

Either way I feel like we're watching Paige about to go full Amanda Bynes basically.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Tna to sue billy


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Tna to sue billy



Billy is suing them according to PWInsider.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Billy is suing them according to PWInsider.


Oops read it wrong


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm just done with tna reports tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

I just want them to get the library already, I want to watch some of those early days tag teams and the Joe-AJ-Daniels feud.

Speaking of TNA I heard that Christopher Daniels had one of the most hype performances at this past ROH PPV. It was Ladder Wars, The Addiction against the Bucks and Motor City Machine Guns, so 4 of the 6 guys in there are dudes who really defined TNA at one point. If I come across it I'll post it up, but apparently it's a match that people should really go out of their way to watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Vince= jerry Jones


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2016)

WWE probably got sick of dealing with Dixie's shit and probably said fuck it to the library. Blame that one on Dixie , ST


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE probably got sick of dealing with Dixie's shit and probably said fuck it to the library. Blame that one on Dixie , ST



I'm pretty sure the issues are separate and that WWE probably even has something in the works with ROH too which is why they were so explicitly mentioned in that survey they put up. 


*Spoiler*: _slight 5 line tldr_ 



I'm a believer in WWE really trying to diversify the network and offer further outreach to ROH and potentially whatever TNA because they're targeting a fanbase that has a higher retention rate on the subscription. The reason why you see so much invested into TV is because the bar has been set so low by online content that they can keep these ratings and NBCUniversal will keep them to buoy the ratings for the USA Network because there's a loyal core audience. But they don't necessarily have to use too many of their resources to get network subscriptions if they just offer that audience to these other companies who are so far below them they have no fear of them.




They don't want to buy these guys period they just want their best wrestlers and they want to use them so they can draw money to the network while someone else foots the bill whether that's old content or new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

Honestly, I'm pretty much gotten tired with any news on TNA.   This current situation with Corgan and Dixie has me scratching my head on why and why.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty much gotten tired with any news on TNA.   This current situation with Corgan and Dixie has me scratching my head on why and why.



Corgan is trying to keep a fed that employs wrestlers and a production staff in business so they can continue making some kind of living, Dixie is just a prideful dumbass who literally could have her current brain put into her past one and would probably still not draw a fucking dime.


That's actually fucking dope. I thought they would do the typical WWE thing and fly Akira Tozawa in but I guess they needed to get someone up here fast because they're taping matches for the tourney tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Oh shit.  Tyson Kidd is in 2k17.  Someone is getting an IC title shot.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Vince needs to stop pushing roman reigns and do a tell all book no holds bar of all the greatest ins and outs of his life story and wwe and backstage fun and interesting events before its to late

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

Just got in to catch TNA.  Holy shit Corgan looks sickly in that interview just now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

Ugh, man I still don't get this point system type gimmick match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Mickie James vs asuka!!!

Holy shitttt


----------



## Kuya (Oct 13, 2016)

This is like the second time i've seen Liv Morgan's thong pop out and it's GLORIOUS!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie James vs asuka!!!
> 
> Holy shitttt



Interesting, I hope her husband as well signs with the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie James vs asuka!!!
> 
> Holy shitttt


Asuka needs to move to Smackdown after this event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

How they gonna bring Mickie and Kenny at the same time lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmm, I thought her husband was Magnus when he was in TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Do you guys have any Roman Reigns news??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Survivor series weekend hasn't felt this important since I don't remember


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

So he's Aries' partner then right?

I'm not really into Roderick Strong.



Rukia said:


> Asuka needs to move to Smackdown after this event.



They have no one down there except for her. Ember Moon isn't that good or hasn't shown that she's more than the rich man's Naomi with a worse look.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So he's Aries' partner then right?
> 
> I'm not really into Roderick Strong.


I have no idea, don't have time to follow a 4th wrestling show. But I do remember Roderick Strong having 5Star+ matches with Jay Lethal in ROH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

They're partners


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)

Maria is looking awfully cheeky tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

Honestly the other day I was going to shit on the NXT women's division because it's honestly such shit right now. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have Sara Del Rey feud with Asuka at this point if they're bringing Mickie in to work Asuka.

I mean good on HHH for it and the potential implications of this but man they're almost booking this Asuka thing into a corner because the talent they have down there is just so fucking abysmal, especially on the mic. You guys hate on the mic work now if you guys watched these backstage segments you'd probably hate these even more.

NXT is in a really weird state right now in terms of developmental and reimagining dudes from other feds into WWE guys. The gap between the skill levels and the venues even is really just all over the place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmm, a superplex was used.   So it's a feud between married couples.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly the other day I was going to shit on the NXT women's division because it's honestly such shit right now. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have Sara Del Rey feud with Asuka at this point if they're bringing Mickie in to work Asuka.
> 
> I mean good on HHH for it and the potential implications of this but man they're almost booking this Asuka thing into a corner because the talent they have down there is just so fucking abysmal, especially on the mic. You guys hate on the mic work now if you guys watched these backstage segments you'd probably hate these even more.
> 
> NXT is in a really weird state right now in terms of developmental and reimagining dudes from other feds into WWE guys. The gap between the skill levels and the venues even is really just all over the place.


Was it confirmed Mickie is coming back to WWE?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Was it confirmed Mickie is coming back to WWE?



Drag posted the tweet from WWE official so it's legit, though this is NXT to start out with. It's likely that it's a one-off for now with the potential for more depending on how this goes. They don't seem to want to put high profile free lancers on main roster TV.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)

Does that mean we can get Mickie back on Main Roster? please please please......

Mickie/Sasha
Mickie/Becky
Mickie/Alexa (ALL that Ass)
Mickie/Bayley
Mickie/Paige (If she ever gets back)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Call ups that don't catch on should be sent back down to NXT.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 13, 2016)

I found Ladder Wars and the fucking bumps Christopher Daniels takes like 7 minutes into the actual match...Holy fuck. This dude is 46 years old and this shit is fucking insane. These bumps are fucking amazing. This is TLC, TLC II, and MitB 1 quality.


Also Kamataichi/Dragon Lee who will most likely be WWE guys by 2018


@Shirker @ted. @Agmaster @The Juice Man @Seto Kaiba @kurisu 

I think you guys will really like these matches a lot. Everyone should check them out but you guys come to mind when talking about other feds.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2016)

MOOSE!
.
.
MOOSE!
.
.
MOOSE!
.
.
MOOSE!
.
.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Its like the main roster always has the better card but ends up being trash and nxt ends up being the best thing that weekend.

It happens every year now.

Feel like survivor series gonna be no different


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Does that mean we can get Mickie back on Main Roster? please please please......
> 
> Mickie/Sasha
> Mickie/Becky
> ...


I like Alexa.  I really do.  And I want to be enthusiastic about my support.  But if she puts on another PPV match like that effort at No Mercy... She should willingly go back down.

That was inexcusable.  And Meltzer was generous with that full star!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

So apparently Dixie won't sell to Billy anymore so Billy wants his money


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

Royal Rumble tickets on sale tomorrow.  I expect to do a lot of drinking on the riverwalk!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Royal Rumble tickets on sale tomorrow.  I expect to do a lot of drinking on the riverwalk!




How much you willing to pay for tickets ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

I was looking at Wrestlemania tickets earlier; even I am not willing to spend an unlimited amount of money on a sporting event.  For the Royal Rumble, I think I should be able to get a great seat for $300-$500.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was looking at Wrestlemania tickets earlier; even I am not willing to spend an unlimited amount of money on a sporting event.  For the Royal Rumble, I think I should be able to get a great seat for $300-$500.




Yeah you should have a great seat tbh

Im a say second level


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2016)

i do have some concerns.  I have three weeks of vacation with my current job.  But I am thinking about leaving this company and starting a new job.  I would have to start over as far as earning vacation is concerned.  That could risk my January trip.  

I'm a gambler though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

Mickie is back in wwe you guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Does that mean we can get Mickie back on Main Roster? please please please......
> 
> Mickie/Sasha
> Mickie/Becky
> ...


Mickie vs dana


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i do have some concerns.  I have three weeks of vacation with my current job.  But I am thinking about leaving this company and starting a new job.  I would have to start over as far as earning vacation is concerned.  That could risk my January trip.
> 
> I'm a gambler though.




I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

What's up with wrestling fans that have a hard on for undertaker bray Wyatt sanity characters?

I never got its obsession.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's up with wrestling fans that have a hard on for undertaker bray Wyatt sanity characters?
> 
> I never got its obsession.


No, those characters are the worst.  Unwatchable.  And they are all pretty mediocre when it comes to actual technical wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2016)

So ol thickie mickie is back?



WhatADrag said:


> What's up with wrestling fans that have a hard on for undertaker bray Wyatt sanity characters?
> 
> I never got its obsession.


Supernatural cornball shit rules. That's why. Sanity ain't supernatural tho, they're just a group of crazies.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2016)

The last time Fat Wyatt tried to be something cool gave him a losing streak


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Billy is suing them according to PWInsider.



  .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

I just purchased my ticket.  Section B, Row 8.  See you guys at the Rumble!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 14, 2016)

Mickie James coming back. I get to finally watch a Mickie James run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2016)

No showcase is killing 2K17. Shoulda did a Goldberg showcase.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> No showcase is killing 2K17. Shoulda did a Goldberg showcase.



They had to get rid of it in order to install new content onto My career and Universe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

Also I'm expecting a Mickie , Trish , Lita vs Sasha, Charlotte , Bayley match at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also I'm expecting a Mickie , Trish , Lita vs Sasha, Charlotte , Bayley match at Mania


That could be fun.  Extremely unlikely, but fun.

The Mickie return really is surprising. Just a few days ago someone from this thread was raving about Mickie and spamming images of her.  And now she is back!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2016)

Raiden said:


> .



I actually take back laughing at this. What a fucking disaster...I just read some an article that said they could be seized at any time...

in other news...


----------



## Larcher (Oct 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> So ol thickie mickie is back?


I guess Vince is growing more lenient to poochie bellies now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They had to get rid of it in order to install new content onto My career and Universe.


According to my cousin and a few others its not that much new content tho to warrant no showcase mode.
Just Yukes being lazy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also I'm expecting a Mickie , Trish , Lita vs Sasha, Charlotte , Bayley match at Mania



Didn't Trish just announce she's pregnant


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't Trish just announce she's pregnant


So review AJ Lee's book, make sure there is nothing derogatory in there.  And add her instead.  Wrestlemania 3 days before her book comes out, she would definitely take the deal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Tna hasn't been paying their taxes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So review AJ Lee's book, make sure there is nothing derogatory in there.  And add her instead.  Wrestlemania 3 days before her book comes out, she would definitely take the deal.




I would be down for it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Can Lita even wrestle a match at this point?

It would be cool to incorporate those women into a storyline but I rather Mickie just be the standard bearer for that era. She's not as iconic as Lita or Trish but being real she's a better worker then them and more likely to do a job. WWE would do some stupid shit like put Lita or Trish over a horsewoman.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Is Mickie going to job to Asuka than show up on Smackdown two nights later?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Mickie going to job to Asuka than show up on Smackdown two nights later?



I mean they can't be bringing her in to do anything other then feud with Asuka. She could conceivably beat Asuka but she seems like she's a free lancer right now because I'm pretty sure Mickie still has atleast 3 bookings for after Takeover and is still taking bookings through the end of the year as per her twitter. 

At this point though she's the only woman touring with NXT not named Ember Moon who would have a competitively booked match with Asuka and the only one who can probably have a good feud with Asuka.

I'll post some clips of the NXT girls they have now later on. Liv Morgan has a great look and nice lucha moveset she's just terrible at everything else.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, good idea.  I know almost nothing about the women's division on nxt.  I suggest sending Alexa back down if she doesn't catch on between now and the Royal Rumble.

I'm a bit more positive about Carmella.  She has generated some legitimate heel heat from the fans so far.  And her No Mercy performance was competent.  (I actually thought she was going to win when she had the Code of Silence applied.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't Trish just announce she's pregnant


Yeah but I mean in the future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Can Lita even wrestle a match at this point?
> 
> It would be cool to incorporate those women into a storyline but I rather Mickie just be the standard bearer for that era. She's not as iconic as Lita or Trish but being real she's a better worker then them and more likely to do a job. WWE would do some stupid shit like put Lita or Trish over a horsewoman.



Not sure, it's possible Lita could do one more if it's tag match. 

I just think those three could put over Sasha, Bayley , and Charlotte which would help them tons.


Except Becky would be out if it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> According to my cousin and a few others its not that much new content tho to warrant no showcase mode.
> Just Yukes being lazy.



I haven't gotten the game yet so maybe it was just them being too lazy to research matches again.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 14, 2016)

Actually think Mickie should be putting people over not winning matches. She's already established.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't read the IGN review but the click bait description was basically saying the game was missing Showcase mode. It made me think of SAF.



Sauce said:


> Actually think Mickie should be putting people over not winning matches. She's already established.



You're not wrong but man these girls are awful dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also I'm expecting a Mickie , Trish , Lita vs Sasha, Charlotte , Bayley match at Mania


Add in Victoria/Melina to team one and add Becky Lynch to team 2 and you've got a phenomenal match.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I guess Vince is growing more lenient to poochie bellies now.


Looks at Nia Jax.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That could be fun.  Extremely unlikely, but fun.
> 
> The Mickie return really is surprising. Just a few days ago someone from this thread was raving about Mickie and spamming images of her.  And now she is back!


Your welcome. :ignoramus


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

I heard 2k has a lot of major glitches. Can they fix that? And how many do they have to sell for the game to not be a flop?

And I feel like unless this Mickie match is outstanding, this is only a one time thing for her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

I haven't noticed any problems.  Other than Dana Brooke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

Forgot about good ole Jimmy


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

I wonder what attire she'll be in 

Skirts?
Bell Bottoms?
Pants with the top?
Country Outfits?
Daisy Dukes with the tops from WWE years?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I didn't read the IGN review but the click bait description was basically saying the game was missing Showcase mode. It made me think of SAF.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong but man these girls are awful dude.


Showcase is nice for holding dudes over when they're taking a break from Universe and Career modes. Not really a good idea to leave it out. Takes away some of the replay value.

Them bitches you posted are awful. rofl Like man after the horsewomen and a few others got called up that was it for NXT's woman's division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Forgot about good ole Jimmy



I don't know how people feel about this guy but I personally loved him. Yang time



[S-A-F] said:


> Showcase is nice for holding dudes over when they're taking a break from Universe and Career modes. Not really a good idea to leave it out. Takes away some of the replay value.
> 
> Them bitches you posted are awful. rofl Like man after the horsewomen and a few others got called up that was it for NXT's woman's division.



I didn't think it would be that much of a thing but I honestly always felt like this was the one before the next great one. Apparently the gameplay is deep but it's still lacking the full followthrough.

It's crazy because I think some of these girls are Lance Storm call ups and they're really solid workers but man I don't even see how they can put together an interesting 10 minute match let alone a 15-20 minute one. Liv Morgan has potential though, she's got a look, northeast ties, and lucha works infinitely better in the context of woman's wrestling. 

Check how bad she is here though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Awful.  Polish up dem mic skills.

Why is she breathing so hard?  Did she just wrestle a match?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I didn't read the IGN review but the click bait description was basically saying the game was missing Showcase mode. It made me think of SAF.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not wrong but man these girls are awful dude.


Nope.  These girls aren't ready.  And maybe they never will be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Awful.  Polish up dem mic skills.
> 
> Why is she breathing so hard?  Did she just wrestle a match?



I'm pretty sure she had but this is pretty much as bad as her promos usually are:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 14, 2016)

You guys should know better than to buy those 2K games right out of the box, or worse yet, pre-order them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh my God, Mickie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

The Miz is generating all of the heel heat at house shows right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

Miz needs to go to a Raw at end of the year to replace Jericho.  Jericho leaving is just going to create too much of a hole in the program otherwise.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

Nikki is such a good cheerleader. I bet she was team captain.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Nikki.  And I respect her big time for coming back from that neck injury.  Because I think she had other options outside of wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

TNA is 3.5 million in debt


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Dixie is so dumb tna is completely worthless now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

> As noted,  President Billy Corgan filed a lawsuit against Impact Wrestling, parent company Impact Ventures LLC, TNA Chairman Dixie Carter, Dixie's husband Serg Salias and TNA Chief Financial Officer Dean Broadhead this past Wednesday in Nashville, which is sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dixie is what Steph would be if she had total control

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 14, 2016)

Damn, baby girl Liv Morgan is getting some spotlight and she not running home with it. I always thought she had some potential.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Miz needs to go to a Raw at end of the year to replace Jericho.  Jericho leaving is just going to create too much of a hole in the program otherwise.



I think this will happen tbh.



WhatADrag said:


> TNA is 3.5 million in debt



That's not as bad as you would think. WCW was further under, they lost 60 million in 2001 alone. Tho



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dixie is what Steph would be if she had total control



No, like I'm not even saying this in defense of Stephanie, Dixie is without a doubt the worst promoter in the history of professional mainstream-ish wrestling.

No one has ever gotten so many chances for being a nice person and just monumentally screwed it up by thinking they were smarter then everyone else when they were getting a break because people felt sorry they were so retarded.

Like I was honestly thinking this morning if she's as bad as guys from the past I've researched like Verne Gagne and Fritz Von Erich and to a lesser extent Jerry Jarrett. She's on a different level man. 



Sauce said:


> Damn, baby girl Liv Morgan is getting some spotlight and she not running home with it. I always thought she had some potential.



I think she does too but oddly enough it's her in-ring and look because her mic skills are atrocious. I think Aliyah and Mandy Rose should be getting more reps though. Aliyah might be the next very good worker they develop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

I feel like Jericho has two more years in him tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Jericho has two more years in him tbh.



Jericho's deal is up soon and while I don't think he's retiring he could go on tour with Fozzy or just need a break.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Jericho's deal is up soon and while I don't think he's retiring he could go on tour with Fozzy or just need a break.


Yeah wouldn't be surprised if he did retire this time tho. I mean he's on top right now so I could see him using the logic he might not be good next time.

Jericho just isn't that dude to sit down and relax. If its not wrestling hes on tour if he's not doing that he's hosting shows.

Maybe he just don't wanna be around his kids lmao.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2016)

What if Mickie beats Asuka?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What if Mickie beats Asuka?



Then she's probably moving to Orlando and has the deal James Storm was purported to have before he decided to make a dumbass decision and go back to the fed that had him pushing Mickie James onto train tracks.

But honestly I don't see them giving a freelancer a belt even if it's one who they have a history with. It's going to be interesting with her though because she can really tell us how much things have changed with how they're running things or at least how much control HHH has. Like does HHH just get a budget he gets to spend or does he actually have to clear things like this with Vince?

The other thing which no one is bringing up is Magnus. He's said he wants to be in WWE and if they're going to give EY a run then you have to think they'll do something with Magnus. Mickie and him have been a package deal since they've been together. TM61 could use him and they actually have futures unlike this Sanity stable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Then she's probably moving to Orlando and has the deal James Storm was purported to have before he decided to make a dumbass decision and go back to the fed that had him pushing Mickie James onto train tracks.
> 
> But honestly I don't see them giving a freelancer a belt even if it's one who they have a history with. It's going to be interesting with her though because she can really tell us how much things have changed with how they're running things or at least how much control HHH has. Like does HHH just get a budget he gets to spend or does he actually have to clear things like this with Vince?
> 
> The other thing which no one is bringing up is Magnus. He's said he wants to be in WWE and if they're going to give EY a run then you have to think they'll do something with Magnus. Mickie and him have been a package deal since they've been together. TM61 could use him and they actually have futures unlike this Sanity stable.



I think we're the only ones who thinks sanity a flop. Everyone else I've talked to has given it positive reviews.

But to be fair we haven't seen them give any promos or do any actual matches  besides the one bobby walked out of.

But I'm still standing with they will be a flop and Eric young with be on his own a year from now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2016)

Weird how wwe has so many amazing matches we can go back and watch years from now


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You guys should know better than to buy those 2K games right out of the box, or worse yet, pre-order them.


My friend didn't. He thought 2K16 was so good that 17 would be worth pre-ordering. lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

carmella looks like a camel


----------



## Sauce (Oct 15, 2016)

Camella.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 15, 2016)

Is TNA really going to die from tax evasion?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

i dont understand whats fabulous about Camella 

Alexa Bliss on the other hand is one hot piece of meat that i want to dig into


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

She is a heel.  Her gimmick is more successful if she isn't actually fabulous.  

Maybe Alexa should have feuded with Nikki first though?  I feel like Nikki has helped get Carmella over as a heel more than Becky has helped Alexa so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

Carmella has a camel face. I kind of look the other way whenever the camera closes up on her face 

Liv Morgan looks like a junkie too during her close ups. 

Fuck this. I miss Paige-sama


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh come on.  You guys are harsh.  Carmella isn't bad looking.  I agree that some girls are better.  But this camel comparison is just nonsense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

her bronco is a bust and her submission finisher looks as fake as John Cena's STF


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 15, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Is TNA really going to die from tax evasion?



That WWE deal is looking pretty good right about now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, her move set is no good.  It seems like she did some moves in NXT that she hasn't brought with her to Smackdown.  She does the Bronco Buster and the Superkick in every match.  And then she has basically beaten Nikki by roll-ups when the program called for Nikki to job.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

TNA asking price seems cheap to me.  Like any bored millionaire could buy it up if they wanted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I think we're the only ones who thinks sanity a flop. Everyone else I've talked to has given it positive reviews.
> 
> But to be fair we haven't seen them give any promos or do any actual matches  besides the one bobby walked out of.
> 
> But I'm still standing with they will be a flop and Eric young with be on his own a year from now.



Well Nicki Storm is a wild card. The bar is really low for her to come in and be a challenger to Asuka.

Like do we really think this is a group that's going to get over on promos? Didn't we kind of see the much better version of this group meander on the main roster for almost 4 years now?

My issue I guess is this and I'm willing to accept people don't it see it like this but here goes, I have a test for Fulton and Wolfe and that test is are these guys really better than Erick Rowan. Because the thing is that Sanity if it is indeed a main roster gimmick can basically never be on the same show as the Wyatt's, so if the two goons in Sanity are basically the same level as the worst Wyatt and no one on the entire team has as much value as Bray or potentially even Stroman then what's the point? 

So we can have a jobber version of the Wyatt's that loses? The point should be that young talents learns from EY but it seems like they chose two mooks who will be future endeavored in 2.5 years for him to bring along and the young talent EY helps will probably be the babyface they work. 

Honestly NXT could use more faces and Apollo Crews could use NXT and Sanity. 4 crazy white people from the Hills Have Eyes trailer park against a yoked up black dude? Babyface heat all over that.



Rukia said:


> Yeah, her move set is no good.  It seems like she did some moves in NXT that she hasn't brought with her to Smackdown.  She does the Bronco Buster and the Superkick in every match.  And then she has basically beaten Nikki by roll-ups when the program called for Nikki to job.



Carmella was definitely improving in NXT but she really needed to be brought up with Enzo/Cass or she should have stayed down to be built up for Asuka since Carmella was getting the rub as Bayley's best friend and the #2 true babyface on NXT. Still I'm not sure she's really truly cut anything meaningful out of her moveset. 

I don't see a lot of potential in Carmella, to be honest I actually prefer Liv Morgan to her and it's not even close. Carmella is lucky Enzo writes lines for her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

What's up with take and these crutches nonsense


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's up with take and these crutches nonsense



He has them and was seen in like 3-4 different places with them but no one knows if it's actually like a thing he lives with or if he just had surgery. There's also no way of knowing how long he's had them either.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2016)

He has very bad knees, and it was a point of concern last year. He probably is having some trouble them again, due to his height and the several injuries that he took.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Smackdown has been doing a bit better since AJ picked up the title from Ambrose.  I have listened to a couple of podcasts that basically blame the low ratings on Dean; and that he was an ineffective champion.  Do you guys agree?

And.  It seems like Orton is going to be on a losing streak for a while.  But he is the guy that makes the most sense as AJ's next opponent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd snap Carmella tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2016)

meh I might, carmella doesn't really cut it for me. I need em with some meat on them bones.



WhatADrag said:


> What's up with take and these crutches nonsense


Read a rumor that he came off surgery? Not sure myself.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown has been doing a bit better since AJ picked up the title from Ambrose.  I have listened to a couple of podcasts that basically blame the low ratings on Dean; and that he was an ineffective champion.  Do you guys agree?
> 
> And.  It seems like Orton is going to be on a losing streak for a while.  But he is the guy that makes the most sense as AJ's next opponent.


I thought Ambrose was fine as champ, what was so ineffective about it?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

No one cared about his Summer Slam match.

The ratings tanked during his reign.  The crowd appeared dead during key segments.

Austin and Cena were right to criticize him.  I don't think this is a booking problem.  I think this is a Dean Ambrose problem.  Personally, I still view this guy as a midcarder.  Reigns is a lot more over than him tbh.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She is a heel.  Her gimmick is more successful if she isn't actually fabulous.
> 
> Maybe Alexa should have feuded with Nikki first though?  I feel like Nikki has helped get Carmella over as a heel more than Becky has helped Alexa so far.



Carmella tries too hard and her in ring performances are hard to digest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No one cared about his Summer Slam match.
> 
> The ratings tanked during his reign.  The crowd appeared dead during key segments.
> 
> Austin and Cena were right to criticize him.  I don't think this is a booking problem.  I think this is a Dean Ambrose problem.  Personally, I still view this guy as a midcarder.  Reigns is a lot more over than him tbh.





Rukia said:


> Smackdown has been doing a bit better since AJ picked up the title from Ambrose.  I have listened to a couple of podcasts that basically blame the low ratings on Dean; and that he was an ineffective champion.  Do you guys agree?
> 
> And.  It seems like Orton is going to be on a losing streak for a while.  But he is the guy that makes the most sense as AJ's next opponent.



Austin mindfucked people and Cena didn't like getting called a lazy part timer so he took shots that weren't accurate.

I've done the Dean Ambrose timeline and proven that the Stone Cold podcast shit was absolute fucking garbage predicated on the fact that Dean didn't want to push the envelope and talk about drug use and potentially bad parenting.

July 19, 2016 - 3,170,000 viewers (Smackdown Live Premiere w/2016 WWE Draft)
July 26, 2016 - 2,743,000 viewers
August 2, 2016 - 2,681,000 viewers
August 9, 2016 - 2,455,000 viewers
August 16, 2016 - 2,471,000 viewers
August 23, 2016 - 2,714,000 viewers
August 30, 2016 - 2,835,000 viewers
September 6, 2016 - 2,454,000 viewers

They retained like 80% of Raw's viewership on average while on a more competitive television night.

If you want to try to impeach the stuff he was doing against Seth and Roman that's dumb no one had a problem with Dean until the Austin podcast.

So this dudes title run basically boils down to a bad Summerslam match and the Austin podcast? That's fucking retarded. The Dean is complacent thing is retarded, height of stupidity, and I was in here screaming from the rooftops Dean Ambrose is overrated as fuck and really wasn't better than Roman in the aggregate. The tldrs are in one of these threads.

But the main point is why was Dean Ambrose, the WWE champion, who pinned Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins, brought the lineal WWE championship to Smackdown supposed to take Dolph Ziggler seriously when part of the storyline was that Dean didn't fear Dolph because he's always a bridesmaid. 

The overcorrection people made on Dean Ambrose is fucking staggering. Like yeah he wasn't as good as people thought he but just because they were all drinking the koolaid they don't want to look dumb now that Austin, who by the way was one of those guys overrating Ambrose before Ambrose sandbagged questions on his highschool drug use and poor upbringing, and the Summerslam match are there as examples. 

Nothing's changed for this dude he's still the guy who can work a mic but is merely average in the ring with the ability to step up into one. Though if you wanted to say that Dean has a problem delivering in big spots I'd say there was plenty of merit there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

My personal opinion that dean is trash in the ring is starting to change. I always thought dean was horrible because he didn't do 20 jumps and athletic flips like seth, sami, and other guys do nor does he have the strength matched with the athletic ability like roman, brock and others. so I easily categorized him.

But the more past matches of wrestling I watch I start to respect guys like dean and miz way more often. I mean we can go nuts for other guys going all out doing things we've never seen in the ring, week in and week out, but there is a major reason why dean nor miz has yet to be injuried in their wwe career. And its because of their wrestle style.

But the reason why I starred to respect dean in work a little more because its all old school. Its weird for years before wwe switched it up during the punk and Bryan days, people complained wwe were behind and no one really cared how guys in the wwe wrestled in the mid 2000s. So around our time now wwe has done a 180 by getting new generational wrestlers and forcing topnguys like cena and Orton to adapt if they want to continue their career. Raw is really the roster for the fans but yet everyone is prefering smack down because of that old school feel it has been bringing.

My entire point is. Deans old school style is refreshing because it relies more on story telling than anything else. I mean there is a reason why its basically agreed upon that deans best match this year was with hhh.

I mean you can't argue that his moveset is probably the worst out there I mean his finisher is basically a ddt, but even then.. The rocks finisher was basically dropping an elbow. Yet it was everyone's favorite and rock still put on hell of matches.

I'm seperating weak moveset from average wrestler now. Because really its just a weak moveset while a guy is still good in the ring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

Out of the 3 Shield boys, Ambrose was the most profitable for the company during each of their title reigns. Roman is the weakest and it will never change, not in a million years.

Camella should go back to NXT and job to Amber Moon weekly. Hell, have Enzo come along with her. Both of them cant wrestle


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> My personal opinion that dean is trash in the ring is starting to change. I always thought dean was horrible because he didn't do 20 jumps and athletic flips like seth, sami, and other guys do nor does he have the strength matched with the athletic ability like roman, brock and others. so I easily categorized him.
> 
> But the more past matches of wrestling I watch I start to respect guys like dean and miz way more often. I mean we can go nuts for other guys going all out doing things we've never seen in the ring, week in and week out, but there is a major reason why dean nor miz has yet to be injuried in their wwe career. And its because of their wrestle style.
> 
> ...



No Dean Ambrose really isn't that great of a wrestler dude, I'd say that he's really a few more matches away from being good. Actually would like to see him do well at a Mania or Summerslam because he really has had bad showings at those PPVs/no star making moments. Being able to have a handful of good matches this year doesn't really take away from the fact he isn't that good. It's not about flips or shit like that. 

I feel like there's this perception where when people say you're not that good of a worker it's because you don't do holds, suplexes, or flips and it's like yeah that's a apart of it but it's also because those are the things that are supposed to help draw a crowd into a match.

It's that Dean Ambrose is this brawling lunatic who can't throw a working punch to a downed opponent to save his life and has an offense that takes you so far out of the ring it feels like you're watching some rodeo clown carnie shit. That's always been his biggest problem, he has this so called legitimate act and very little in the way of legitimate offense.

The Dirty Deeds is actually the best part about his moveset. He performs it really well and he uses it in his promos effectively. But the best stories that Ambrose tells in the ring are the stories where his offense has urgency and realism to it, not when he's doing less rebound apron lariats and actually going at guys. And that's one of the things that really drives me crazy when wrestlers bring up the move argument, we get it you think you had 5 moves too but that's not the point like the point is the work and making people feel like it's real or making them feel like they just saw something good. 

Like Dean had a shitty match with Luke Harper and he's not even a big man, he's a scrappy babyface going against a physically dominant heel and he couldn't even work the match properly. The Ziggler build was great but we all know the story of the match.

There's plenty of wrestlers like Shibata, Okada, Nakamura, ZSJ, Marty Scurll, or even your boy Noam Dar who are over because they don't do flips and have very little in the way of moves. Hell there's guys who can do the flips and athletic work who I think are worse then Dean like a DJ Z. 

It's not about that, it's the way that Dean tells the story in the ring that's usually just not good. Like he's had a way better 2016 then 2015 and maybe it's a mark of improvement but the guy doesn't have the best tools. His lack of athleticism even harms him when it comes to selling which is something some people would claim is a strong point, but his lack of flexibility makes him just look like a stiff.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Out of the 3 Shield boys, Ambrose was the most profitable for the company during each of their title reigns. Roman is the weakest and it will never change, not in a million years.
> 
> Camella should go back to NXT and job to Amber Moon weekly. Hell, have Enzo come along with her. Both of them cant wrestle


I'm not against Carmella going back to NXT at some point.  If you don't catch on, you should go back to NXT for a while.  Carmella and Alexa are getting good pushes right now.  Did Emma ever get a push like this?  I don't think so.  (TBF, the brand split is what has made this possible.)


----------



## Larcher (Oct 15, 2016)

Recently, I watched Stowmans podcast on YouTube and someone in the comment section was like "this was a much better podcast than Deans, at least he wasn't being awkward everytime Austin asked him a question" Well the difference is one was being asked questions about Strongman, one was being asked about personal issues like drug abuse and rough parenting.

I hate that Stone Cold pushed the boundaries on something personal like that when him and Vince are trying to erase his marriage from anything WWE related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2016)

To be fair to Austin, he does that with everyone. It's his whole podcast gimmick, Dean just completely no-sold it. Dean could've said he didn't want to talk about it before or during the podcast, but instead he basically shat on Austin and everyone that did answer those questions before like Big Show, AJ, etc...

I thought Austin was much tougher on AJ to be completely honest, and the latter answered everything perfectly. 

If we're strictly talking about the podcast and nothing else, Dean did a really shit job. He alienated a lot of fans IMO. It's not just botching the drug use or bad upbringing topics, the dude kept muttering "you know" throughout the whole show and suddenly started screaming and cutting kayfabe promos on Austin for no reason.  

Personally I think Dean is in a good spot considering his talents, maybe he can main event a Mania or two and continue padding the main event scene and be a champ when needed, but there are like half a dozen guys that are objectively better than him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 15, 2016)

As for Dean in the ring, yeah he's not that athletic and comes off stiff quite a lot, being employed by hardcore wrestling promotions wouldn't have given him the opportunities to improve on those aspects of wrestling, cause he was expected to focus on beating people flame covered wooden planks and shank foreheads during matches. He's improved a lot and I'm sure he'll only get better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Dean, please stop doing that lame suicide dive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

That's the thing about Ambrose for me, I've always seen him as world champion material, maybe not top guy wearing the top belt for 300 days but he was always  came across as someone who could be credible with a 3 month reign in either alignment but I also don't think that should come at the expense of dudes who are obviously better then him in the aggregate. Because Ambrose really has always been special on the mic, it's why we thought he'd be the number 1 heel in WWE when he was still in FCW.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 15, 2016)

Creative seem to be waiting for the right moment to turn Dean heel again, because I think we all know people will go crazy when he does. I look forward to it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No one cared about his Summer Slam match.
> 
> The ratings tanked during his reign.  The crowd appeared dead during key segments.
> 
> Austin and Cena were right to criticize him.  I don't think this is a booking problem.  I think this is a Dean Ambrose problem.  Personally, I still view this guy as a midcarder.  Reigns is a lot more over than him tbh.


Its WWE's fault for not keeping Ziggler looking strong over the years for no one caring about the summerslam match and ratings didn't tank when he was champion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

Apparently there are seeds being planted for a Samoa Joe-Seth Rollins feud.

I'd be in for it. As others have commented it's basically like getting the more talented version of Balor to work Joe again.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2016)

If these females were in WWE today, where would you rank them in the card? You are to rate them based on wrestling skill & overall charisma.

Maria Kanellis
Gail Kim
Eve Torres
Kaitlyn
Velvet Sky
Angelina Love
Melina
Maryse
AJ lee


Side Note:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2016)

Wrestling-wise Gail >>>

But if I'd want any of those in the WWE, I'd go for Maria. She deserves to cancel out the dumbfuck gimmick they gave her 10 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Apparently there are seeds being planted for a Samoa Joe-Seth Rollins feud.
> 
> I'd be in for it. As others have commented it's basically like getting the more talented version of Balor to work Joe again.



I feel like that's just looking too deep into it. Seth was just answering fb questions.

And speaking of Joe

Think this is for tna guys?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Maria Kanellis
> Gail Kim
> Eve Torres
> Kaitlyn
> ...



AJ Lee- I mean it's not really a competition to me. I think she's the youngest person on here and if she's not she's young enough to the point where whoever is younger really doesn't have an advantage.

Gail Kim- Now look she's the hardest to rank. She should probably be #1 on here by virtue of the fact she's worked with trash for years and has kept the crown as the most respected woman's wrestler in North America. It's what her and Cheerleader Melissa for non-WWE girls for North America. Taya might as well be Mexican. If you value charisma more then you can flip her with Maryse but I think the difference is razor thin and that Gail Kim would provide more value as being someone in a B-feud with credibility.

Maryse- I feel like she's better than Lana and is actually the character WWE wanted Lana to be but CJ Parker loses the Russian accent and kind of comes off as a dumbass. I think Maryse added so much equity to Miz's act that I'd think about putting her above everyone else, but she can't really work so she goes down.

Eve Torres=Kaitlyn- I feel like Eve started getting really good at the end of the run and that Kaitlyn would come back and be better just because of how she seems to be an infinitely more confident person. Idk it seems like if she came back you might as well repackage her and see what she is. I would probably put her top 3 on this list if not for the fact she's an unknown and I thought she was just above the bad tier.


Velvet Sky/Angelina Love
Melina

These girls are either not really that talented or their looks and the way they get their looks over just don't work in WWE. They should go elsewhere to be honest. Like I get the appeal but to be honest these chicks have too much of the bad days of the mid-00s and they're tainted. None of them are respected as workers the same way Mickie James is and they don't have clout from working Tara/Mickie/Kong and others for years. Like they were good for their era but no, not with it now.

They could/should go to NXT.

Maria has no business in a wrestling ring. Maryse probably doesn't either but I've seen how her charisma plays to the WWE audience. Maria is over because she's got red hair, a nice face, and the best ass in pro wrestling graps. But she's terrible and should only be a manager. 




WhatADrag said:


> I feel like that's just looking too deep into it. Seth was just answering fb questions.
> 
> And speaking of Joe
> 
> Think this is for tna guys?



Cena and AJ basically did the same thing to hype the feud before it even started.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose could work as a heel with his drug addict persona during his Shield days. Have him beat someone post match just to ease his "withdrawal" and finally work his way to main event and get a title shot with the championship as his 100% pure "drug"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

I think every member of the Shield works better as a heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ Lee- I mean it's not really a competition to me. I think she's the youngest person on here and if she's not she's young enough to the point where whoever is younger really doesn't have an advantage.
> 
> Gail Kim- Now look she's the hardest to rank. She should probably be #1 on here by virtue of the fact she's worked with trash for years and has kept the crown as the most respected woman's wrestler in North America. It's what her and Cheerleader Melissa for non-WWE girls for North America. Taya might as well be Mexican. If you value charisma more then you can flip her with Maryse but I think the difference is razor thin and that Gail Kim would provide more value as being someone in a B-feud with credibility.
> 
> ...


Those are two different situations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think every member of the Shield works better as a heel.



I dunno, I think Roman *can *be a good face. Believe it or not I was rooting for him 3 years ago. When Bryan was eliminated from the 2013 Rumble people were legit popping for Roman to win. I still remember this thread going crazy for him(@ted. and @Shirker ). The problem is the WWE overshot it and pushed him ahead of people they like more, and then the "The Guy" shit happened and he got ruined forever.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Alexa is a great character in 2k17.  Her character design is decent.  And it really easy to use her signature and her finisher back-to-back.  And her finisher is great.  Twisted bliss, easy to move into a pin right away.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Btw, I also took one for the team in Portland.  I cheered my ass of when Alexa came out.  The rest of the crowd was dead.  But I gave her encouragement.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't think the poor ratings can be blamed on any of the top talent. The issue seems to be that:

a. A lot less people are watching TV.
b. in an effort to win over broad audiences, WWE has tightly scripted most shows and take out risky content that drives up views.

I think Dean should step up his social media presence and maybe experiment a bit with attire. But that's about it to be honest. I don't think he comes across as "lazy" on television, especially not with the live event schedule he charged forward with.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

Everyone is losing viewers. This is the new normal.

MNF has lost ratings for 3 years straight. The Olympics have lost ratings the last 3 times out. 

I actually was listening to Bill Simmons on JJ Reddick or Zack Lowe, I forgot which, and he was saying that it's actually more important to go viral with your content than to have good ratings in today's landscape. This was in reference to his show on HBO but there's a bit of overlap here because WWE is ostensibly a subscription model now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2016)

in this video

WOOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2016)

"I hate Ohio state" 

Rick a savage .


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

I didn't click on it but if Flair is drunk it's a must watch.

I really do love how the sports world respects the hell out of Flair. Well everyone except for Conor but that's probably because Conor doesn't want people to know he stole Flair's gimmick.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is a great character in 2k17.  Her character design is decent.  And it really easy to use her signature and her finisher back-to-back.  And her finisher is great.  Twisted bliss, easy to move into a pin right away.



Alexa should have gotten her recent outfit looks so much better. :/


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is up to #1 contender in my WWE Universe after defeating Becky Lynch at TLC.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Everyone is losing viewers. This is the new normal.
> 
> MNF has lost ratings for 3 years straight. The Olympics have lost ratings the last 3 times out.
> 
> I actually was listening to Bill Simmons on JJ Reddick or Zack Lowe, I forgot which, and he was saying that it's actually more important to go viral with your content than to have good ratings in today's landscape. This was in reference to his show on HBO but there's a bit of overlap here because WWE is ostensibly a subscription model now.


Well, I know I don't even have cable anymore.  I have a sling tv package for watching epl football, and my package just happens to include USA.  That is why I am able to watch.  And for now I will continue to subscribe to the WWE network.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

> - As noted, Mickie James will return to the ring for  at  "Takeover: Toronto" next month to battle NXT Women's Champion Asuka. Bryan Alvarez indicated on  that WWE had some plans with Trish Stratusfor this year and next year but now that she's expecting her second child, it's possible they are working with Mickie instead. As of now, Mickie has signed on for just the match with Asuka but it sounds like she could be back for more appearances. She was also rumored for a WWE Performance Center job at one point.



I'm shocked by the Trish thing not shocked by Mickie. Wouldn't be surprised if Magnus was coming to NXT too.



			
				Wrestling Inc Top 100 said:
			
		

> The Undertaker was originally given probably the most ridiculously overpowered push in wrestling history when he first began. Not only did he win every match in mere minutes, he was presented as a magical character, impervious to pain and regularly no-sold high impact moves. After defeating his opponents, he would morbidly put them in a body bag and carry them out of the arena, in theory to "dispose" of them. The mega-push worked extremely well, as The Undertaker rapidly became one of the most popular wrestlers in the company, and he would go on to squash Jimmy Snuka at WrestleMania VII and feuded with The Ultimate Warrior.
> 
> At _Survivor Series_ 1991, just a year after his debut in the company, he would defeatHulk Hogan for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship after Ric Flair interfered, making The Undertaker the youngest WWF world champion in history up until that point. Despite the fact that he was meant to be a heel, The Undertaker received a rousing ovation from the crowd for defeating Hogan, paving the way for a babyface turn later. He would lose the title to Hogan just six days later at an impromptu PPV titled "This Tuesday in Texas" when a plan to use the urn against Hogan backfired.



Pretty cool article but kind of long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

Roman will definitely team with Sasha again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah and they'll kill her run just to have him over.

Then he'll team with bayley, Goldberg, Brock , Paul , Stone Cold, Rock (again), Cm Punk, Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair.

In turn getting all of them boo'd


----------



## Sauce (Oct 15, 2016)

Dana Brook's face in 2k17 is so scary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2016)

crowd turned on the people's champ again 

< will boo Rock for raising Roman's hand
< Won't boo Sasha for doing the same


I'm still with you Rocky


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

Really great match. Shibata, Nakamura, and Ibushi are my three favorite Japanese wrestlers and this match is a great example of why. Match starts like 3:30 into the video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

Man I miss hbk

Dude was so perfect


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm gone for a bit and you pieces of shits are dissing my boy Dean. As the only one with any sense, I can't keep letting this thread go unchecked

In any case. James Ellsworth might just be the luckiest man in the world.

Mickie James back is nice,now all I need is too see Melina back to have her doing those splits on the ring apron again. Then everything will be perfect


This is just getting confusing


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 15, 2016)

Smackdown is on a good start, but more needs to be done to distinguish the two brands. It's too bad they both have the same lackluster title designs. I think that would have been a crucial first step. Second, it is good that it has not become a Shane/Bryan wankfest. Stephanie needs to get the fuck off the camera for a change. Smackdown does have the better writer too it seems.

What I also would like to see it do is establish its own style. A "smackdown" style. Maybe something more on workrate, closer to puro style but not as hard-hitting of course. I know they can't exactly adopt that style because the rigorous schedule already wears them down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2016)

Guys I cant handle high society


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I'm gone for a bit and you pieces of shits are dissing my boy Dean. As the only one with any sense, I can't keep letting this thread go unchecked
> 
> In any case. James Ellsworth might just be the luckiest man in the world.
> 
> ...



Only one dissing your boy dean is soul taker. I said my mind changed and I think he's dope in the ring. The same reason soul talker dislikes his ring skills I love.

But I thought we already established Seth was a tweener. It made more sense then just going full baby face

However raw isn't establishing that we as smart fans just notice this ourselves.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

Fuck the cubs


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only one dissing your boy dean is soul taker. I said my mind changed and I think he's dope in the ring. The same reason soul talker dislikes his ring skills I love.



No, Rukia said ratings cratered when Dean was at the top of Smackdown's card. I refuted it.

And even then you don't get what I dislike, I dislike the way he performs his moveset and the lack of realism in his work. Literally named a bunch of wrestlers who don't use a bunch of moves or flips to show it wasn't about him lacking those aspects.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Only one dissing your boy dean is soul taker. I said my mind changed and I think he's dope in the ring. The same reason soul talker dislikes his ring skills I love.
> 
> But I thought we already established Seth was a tweener. It made more sense then just going full baby face
> 
> However raw isn't establishing that we as smart fans just notice this ourselves.


Soultaker dissing Dean and especially Miz has just been disgraceful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2016)

Smarks: We hate big guys we want monkey flip wrestlers from indies as champ.
WWE: Ok we will give u what u want. AJ, KO, Sasha becomes champ
Smarks: Sasha is a botch queen, chant for Elsworth more than AJ, call KO a fat bar guard.
WWE: Signs best cruiserweight from indies
Smarks: Chant for Cm punk and eddie guerrero
WWE: Rollins v Balor headlines Summerslam
Smarks: The Universal Title sucks and care about the title more than the match up.

Results: Smarks dont know what they wantwant


Powerful


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I'm gone for a bit and you pieces of shits are dissing my boy Dean. As the only one with any sense, I can't keep letting this thread go unchecked
> 
> In any case. James Ellsworth might just be the luckiest man in the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm shocked by the Trish thing not shocked by Mickie. Wouldn't be surprised if Magnus was coming to NXT too.



I'm glad that Mickie is getting to wrestle in a WWE ring once again but I thought she was with Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling or did that federation fizzle out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I just decided to watch Fastlane.  Don't know anything about the event except Roman beat Brock and Dean.

Shocked to see Tamina in a match.  I haven't seen her in ages.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Rukia said:
			
		

> Shocked to see Tamina in a match.  I haven't seen her in ages.


Holy shit.  No wonder Nikki needed neck surgery.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Alexa's twisted bliss is a lazy part timer moonsault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Alexa's twisted bliss is a lazy part timer moonsault


Don't do this Thor.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

If Alexa could do a corkscrew moonsault why not go all the way?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Maybe you have a point.

It could be worse though.  At least her finisher isn't a belly-to-belly suplex.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Bayley loves dem hugs. She better ask Roman to hug her though 

These old has beens are they going to do a full time commitment or just a lazy part timer deal?

Mickie, Kenny, Mikey, Goldberg and Cena are all welcomed additions to the roster but they better do a damn good job while at it


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Smarks: We hate big guys we want monkey flip wrestlers from indies as champ.
> WWE: Ok we will give u what u want. AJ, KO, Sasha becomes champ
> Smarks: Sasha is a botch queen, chant for Elsworth more than AJ, call KO a fat bar guard.
> WWE: Signs best cruiserweight from indies
> ...


Funny thing is I've been seeing some smarks lately say they want over the top big men to return and that the flip wrestlers from the indies lack characters and charisma the old slow moving wrasslers had. Damned if you do.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Lets talk about Renee Young. is she ever going to wrestle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Funny thing is I've been seeing some smarks lately say they want over the top big men to return and that the flip wrestlers from the indies lack characters and charisma the old slow moving wrasslers had. Damned if you do.



Internet is just a cestpool of people who think they know what wrestling needs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm down with the female royal rumble match idea.  I don't know how it will turn out.  I think men are probably a lot better at hanging on and pulling themselves back into the ring.  But I am willing to try it and see if it is interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Internet is just a cestpool of people who think they know what wrestling needs


Some people are just downright bitchy and can't be pleased.


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Made a fb who wanna add me


----------



## Larcher (Oct 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I'm gone for a bit and you pieces of shits are dissing my boy Dean. As the only one with any sense, I can't keep letting this thread go unchecked
> 
> In any case. James Ellsworth might just be the luckiest man in the world.
> 
> ...



Me, Soul, Drags, and Khris all praised Dean in some aspects and criticised him in others. Only person who flat out slagged him off was Rukia... and that's cause it's Rukia.

I don't speak for everyone, but even with his flaws I think Dean has a rare charm that should remain nurtured.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Funny thing is I've been seeing some smarks lately say they want over the top big men to return and that the flip wrestlers from the indies lack characters and charisma the old slow moving wrasslers had. Damned if you do.



We have dudes in here that say the same shit in varying degrees. But the disconnect is that they don't actually give Puro a chance or see that WWE absolutely should/needs to incorporate tough guys into their programming again. Like that's really the thing those guys sort of don't get to me, like don't you get that your basically asking for someone who looks like a tough guy? WWE doesn't really have many tough guys anymore not like they use to. 

Greg the Hammer Valentine would be in a comedy gimmick and so would Roddy Piper, hell Piper would probably be an LBGT character of some sort on Raw in this current landscape. Like it's not about the size it's a complete lack of tough guys, there's no Malenkos, there's no Benoit, it's just a bunch of dudes who smile and crack wise. So I'm not sure it's damned if you do I think it's like Drag said actually, dudes just aren't knowledgable to know what they want or to identify actual viable solutions to their problems.

Like Roman Reigns is not going away, we can boo him as much as we want but he's going to be a fixture at the top of this card for the next half decade. So when people suggest scenarios where he's not that's an example of just not being knowledgable or being able to sit at the table and fantasy book because you have to give that dude a top role.



WhatADrag said:


> Internet is just a cestpool of people who think they know what wrestling needs



This is a fair statement but you also get that a lot of times it's not that hard to produce quality content because the fact is that's all most of those fans want from WWE. At the same time those fans also have no clue how important being an actual draw is and what's at stake from a business model standpoint and why Vince won't take the risks they want. 

Shit only gets really really stupid when people are like yeah Tanahashi should come over and automatically be working John Cena in the main event and challenging for world titles from day 1. It's pretty obvious that Vince and to a lesser extent HHH have some gaps in their mindset, like the whole thing about wins and losses not mattering but feel mattering when the feeling is basically based off of wins and losses. So they're absolutely impeachable on those fronts and far less on others.

I know you know this because generally you have a balanced view but I'm just reminding you that the answer really is probably in the middle. Because WWE tends to do the dark genie thing where they give you your wish but then do something to fuck it up.



PlacidSanity said:


> I'm glad that Mickie is getting to wrestle in a WWE ring once again but I thought she was with Jarrett's Global Force Wrestling or did that federation fizzle out.



It's still going but it's an indy and I don't think they're at the level where they do more than a quarterly contract or if they simply hire them for the appearances and keep a gentleman's agreement. I was actually wondering if Jarrett would be able to make GFW the number 3 promotion since it looks like TNA is going to simply die.

Jarrett would have to find an investment company but that's easier said than done, it looks like Dixie is really damaging the wrestling business as a whole right now. Like this is some really grim shit for pro wrestling not only because wrestlers and wrestling people will be out of work but also because we don't know the fallout yet. PopTV was one of the few places that would fuck with wrestling now all of this bad press?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

This shit is crazy. I try to not let politics color my perception of entertainment but I really don't understand these people. Like dude isn't going to win so why would you even throw money around like that and get caught. Like we all know they support him but 6 million dollars? Not good PR.





> According to a brand new report by , former WWE CEO and two-time failed Republican Senatorial candidate Linda McMahon recently donated $6 million to a super PAC supporting Donald Trump’s campaign for President of the United States.
> 
> Linda’s contributions in August and September alone reportedly make up nearly one third of the money raised by Rebuilding America Now, The Donald’s super PAC, making her one of the leading external donors for the Republican party during this election.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm surprised Vince isn't being more vocal about his support for Trump.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Not a lot of celebrities are. Like Scott Baio and Giuliani are two of his three most visible celebrity supporters I forgot the other one. So is Brady but honestly in my opinion people can be willing to put their blinders on as long as your Trump support isn't out in the open. They ask Brady about the Trump thing but no one blasts him for it. He's probably given money too. 

Personally I just wish this never got out but I feel like they're going to get lots of bad press over this.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 16, 2016)

Smackdown are doing pretty well right now, but I think a broader midcard is needed if the show wants to remain consistent in the long run. I'm sure this problem will be sorted before it actually starts to detriment the show, still thought it needs to be pointed out.

I guess quite a few midcarders leaving/intending to leave shortly before the draft didn't help.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This shit is crazy. I try to not let politics color my perception of entertainment but I really don't understand these people. Like dude isn't going to win so why would you even throw money around like that and get caught. Like we all know they support him but 6 million dollars? Not good PR.



Honestly, not that much surprised by this.   I mean Trump did a WM storyline with Vince at one point so having the McMahon's open up their pocketbooks for the guy wouldn't be a problem.   What I am surprised about is Linda still considers herself a Republican.  Didn't she try switching out of her party or hitching her wagon on Obama to try to get more votes in one of her failed Senatorial attempts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Smackdown are doing pretty well right now, but I think a broader midcard is needed if the show wants to remain consistent in the long run. I'm sure this problem will be sorted before it actually starts to detriment the show, still thought it needs to be pointed out.
> 
> I guess quite a few midcarders leaving/intending to leave shortly before the draft didn't help.



They're running out of beds at Full Sail so hopefully we get the callups we should have gotten already instead of them paying Nakamura a mid 6 figure salary to wrestle in front of 300 fans in Largo.



PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, not that much surprised by this.   I mean Trump did a WM storyline with Vince at one point so having the McMahon's open up their pocketbooks for the guy wouldn't be a problem.   What I am surprised about is Linda still considers herself a Republican.  Didn't she try switching out of her party or hitching her wagon on Obama to try to get more votes in one of her failed Senatorial attempts.



It's not so much the support it's the money and the fact that it's so in your face and speaks to Trump saying things that a lot of people felt were predatory. Like in the context of wrestling which is the topic, I hope it stays with the dirt sheets but I kind of thought that if they're commenting it means the story may get picked up nationally.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Anyone that tried to help Trump will be a target after the election.  A lot of people don't like Trump, but for business reasons have chosen to support him.  But you are right, being a Trump donor is a really bad look this week.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not a lot of celebrities are. Like Scott Baio and Giuliani are two of his three most visible celebrity supporters I forgot the other one. So is Brady but honestly in my opinion people can be willing to put their blinders on as long as your Trump support isn't out in the open. They ask Brady about the Trump thing but no one blasts him for it. He's probably given money too.
> 
> Personally I just wish this never got out but I feel like they're going to get lots of bad press over this.





PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, not that much surprised by this.   I mean Trump did a WM storyline with Vince at one point so having the McMahon's open up their pocketbooks for the guy wouldn't be a problem.   What I am surprised about is Linda still considers herself a Republican.  Didn't she try switching out of her party or hitching her wagon on Obama to try to get more votes in one of her failed Senatorial attempts.





SoulTaker said:


> They're running out of beds at Full Sail so hopefully we get the callups we should have gotten already instead of them paying Nakamura a mid 6 figure salary to wrestle in front of 300 fans in Largo.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not so much the support it's the money and the fact that it's so in your face and speaks to Trump saying things that a lot of people felt were predatory. Like in the context of wrestling which is the topic, I hope it stays with the dirt sheets but I kind of thought that if they're commenting it means the story may get picked up nationally.





Rukia said:


> Anyone that tried to help Trump will be a target after the election.  A lot of people don't like Trump, but for business reasons have chosen to support him.  But you are right, being a Trump donor is a really bad look this week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

I mean NBC is paying Billy Bush his entire contract because they can't use him and they can't void it so they're trying to buy him out. There's toxicity here.

WWE is doing a lot to undo their poor treatment and mishandling of female talent. That's why we're having this HiaC match which I wasn't really for at first but I've come around to the it needs to happen side.  

I heard that they're going to have a Woman's Tournament similar to CWC,Dusty Memorial, in January or February too. It's been planned for awhile and there were even some reports on it, but it makes sense that will be when they replenish the division.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Bayley loves dem hugs. She better ask Roman to hug her though
> 
> These old has beens are they going to do a full time commitment or just a lazy part timer deal?
> 
> Mickie, Kenny, Mikey, Goldberg and Cena are all welcomed additions to the roster but they better do a damn good job while at it


With Kenny & Cena there, Magnus will need to be present to make sure nothing funny happens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

I think Magnus would be great for NXT. Looking at what they did for Bobby Roode and how people care about EY's dead in the water ass gimmick is getting buzz I think Magnus would be a really great heel for them. A group like TM61 might benefit from being paired up with Magnus. Magnus is surprisingly young, he's younger than Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> We have dudes in here that say the same shit in varying degrees. But the disconnect is that they don't actually give Puro a chance or see that WWE absolutely should/needs to incorporate tough guys into their programming again. Like that's really the thing those guys sort of don't get to me, like don't you get that your basically asking for someone who looks like a tough guy? WWE doesn't really have many tough guys anymore not like they use to.
> 
> Greg the Hammer Valentine would be in a comedy gimmick and so would Roddy Piper, hell Piper would probably be an LBGT character of some sort on Raw in this current landscape. Like it's not about the size it's a complete lack of tough guys, there's no Malenkos, there's no Benoit, it's just a bunch of dudes who smile and crack wise. So I'm not sure it's damned if you do I think it's like Drag said actually, dudes just aren't knowledgable to know what they want or to identify actual viable solutions to their problems.
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right they're more in the middle. It just happens that the fans who say the dumbest shit gets noticed the most. 

A few days ago I ended up arguing with people that aj losing to James Ellsworth was not a burial which shouldnt be taken serious.

Then I had people telling me I'm dumb because I'm excited for goldberg vs  lesnar. I tell them to let me just enjoy at the moment because we don't know what will happen. Like I know its not a five star match but it doesn't have to be. The part where a lot of casual fans will tune in during this time is what excites me and I'm hoping wwe uses this as a capitalization. Then these people tried telling me no one wants to see this.

I also hate the if you weren't fans of those guys in the indies you can't be a fan now people.

I could be overreacting though because one on one talk with posters do not reflect legit opinions from people in the crowd. For example the Facebook Indian posters love roman reigns the actual crowd can't stand them. The actual crowd loves Sasha and I heard wrestlingfourm hates her with a passion.

You could say they're trolling but being on the internet for so long I can wheat out the trolls and people with these actual opinions. These hardcore extremem know it all fans are no different than the anime extreme fans. The I hate shounen its trash and overrated because I love lolli shows type of people.

Side note: wrestling forum is the worst site I've ever been on with wrestling opinions.

I feel like since wwe isn't an actual sport people feel like they can spread their opinions as fact since every decision is picked on decision and not talent.

But don't take this as in I can't take different opinions its fine if someone thinks different and doesn't see the same way.

The internet has always been this way especially with wrestling. I was talking to a person who brought up in the early 2000s people shit talked Austin and rock, wanted hhh to be the main guy, and said guys like beniot nor Eddie would ever be champ. The difference between then and now is that posters on there internet have more power than ever considering the internet is part of an essential normal life activity now.

The positive thing I think from it is we have posters like you and myself who have a bit more sound and reasoning than most of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting WWE 2k and telling you guys if it's good or not


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2016)

EDIT*
Dean Ambrose doesn't even smoke crack 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm thinking about getting WWE 2k and telling you guys if it's good or not



Go for it. I've heard it's buggy but honestly, what the fuck isn't these days?

Ninty might be a _beyond questionable_ developer/company these days, but at least their games are finished.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> EDIT*
> Dean Ambrose doesn't even smoke crack
> 
> 
> ...



He used to 


at least it's not as buggy as Bethesda games


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

bought the game 

about to try it out


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

> because I love lolli shows type of people.



You were doing really good until i read this...


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow so apparently Okada-Marafuji drew the best non-G1 crowd NJPW has had in sumohall in 16 years last week.

New Japan ostensibly lost 3 of their top 5 drawing stars and they're actually experiencing growth/staying pat in their business as Okada is proving to be a draw with weaker undercards and barely any true Tanahashi bump. It's actually their most profitable year ever.

Naito is the new Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Would Neville, Sami, and Cesaro be a lot more successful on Smackdown?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Would Neville, Sami, and Cesaro be a lot more successful on Smackdown?



Neville should be putting over cruiserweights and 50/50ing them as a gateway.

Sami needs to be away from Owens so they can be forced to write him a character other then hates Kevin Owens.

Smackdown could use a face to push Orton up the card and just as a foil for more B-feuds. They're so thin on both sides but especially face.

I also think Smackdown could stand to have more I'm better then you face v face feuds. Corbin needs some guys too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I think both brands have enough to finish up the year.  But we definitely need to see some swapping around next year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Sami Zayn should be feuding with AJ Styles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I have started to experience some bugs while playing 2k17.  Usually these occur when I exit the ring.

My created superstar is basically best friends with Kevin Owens due to my constant run-ins.  It just feels right.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2016)

Have you seen Fat Owen's underarms?  ck


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Every time I watch a match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

These Paul Heyman guy/Authority challenges are silly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I just beat the shit out of Del Rio since he had the nerve to cut a promo calling out my buddy KO.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 16, 2016)

I love the custom show feature in Universe mode. The theme music for my Smackdown show is AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Styles better win the Slammy this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Should aj vs cena be the main event at mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I expect that.  On one hand it will be a fun exciting match.  But I hope there are a lot of good near falls.  Because there really won't be a mystery about who the winner will be.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 16, 2016)

Is TNA dead yet? If not, why? And what's taking so long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

Broken List I knew you'd come!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

also 2k17 is 43.65 GB goddammit 

Game is getting it


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sami Zayn should be feuding with AJ Styles



Nahhhh not yet .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I think Sami losing to Jericho was a headscratcher.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

I wish they'd do more trades and other things to actually make it seem like they're trying to fill out rosters since they're competing. Trade Nia Jax and Cesaro to Smackdown for like Miz or something so when you turn Jericho or he leaves you already have Miz there. I mean it's not like they couldn't use his promos instead of the jobber match they use in the second to third hour crossover.

WWE's roster management is kind of fucked from top to bottom.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah you're right they're more in the middle. It just happens that the fans who say the dumbest shit gets noticed the most.
> 
> A few days ago I ended up arguing with people that aj losing to James Ellsworth was not a burial which shouldnt be taken serious.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the site I went on where the opinions turned upside down overnight and went from one extreme to the other. Where it went from most people on there wanting indy guys getting pushed to now they bash those types and long for the days where the 'big boys' played. Part of me thinks its trolling


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Raiden always posting links to things already posted and discussed in here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Is TNA dead yet? If not, why? And what's taking so long.



I'm guessing prior to their recent PPV Dixie found some backers to at least keep them afloat for a bit.  Though after reading on what's going on with it's legal problems with Corgan and the state of Tennessee I really am amazed that it's still around.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Raiden always posting links to things already posted and discussed in here.



Really? 

EDIT: Ah didn't see Soul's post on the last page lol.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I have watched a lot of ppv matches this weekend.  I think ppv quality hasn't been as good since the split.

So is show quality or ppv quality more important?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Ppv quality. Like wrestle mania and summerslam were trash. And the bad thing about it all both had some fair decent build up.

Getting pretty tired of being excited for a big ppv where everyone who doesn't watch often or gave up on the product come back to see more trash.

I thought backlash and no mercy was decent.


Wwe just needs to work on delivering on the big 4.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Extreme rules was really good dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Extreme rules isn't part of their big 4.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

No, but I don't see a non big 4 ppv of that quality being made with the current ppv format.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

And SummerSlam deserves a pass because of Cena/Styles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Could easily have good ppvs the only ppv that was horrible since the split was raws.

And summer slam doesn't get a pass. One great match doesn't make up for the other 3 hours and something.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also 2k17 is 43.65 GB goddammit
> 
> Game is getting it


I don't own a current gen console but how do you play the game without having to sit through the install?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

The best wwe main roster ppv in 2016 is honestly battleground.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm worried about Hell in the Cell.  The card is worse than Backlash so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

The hell in the cell card is amazing

KO vs Seth hitc match
Charlotte vs Sasha hitc match
Roman vs resuv hitc match
New day vs Cesaro and sheamus
Tjp va Kendrick
We will probably get 
Bayley vs Dana
Enzo n Cass vs the club


Blows backlash out the park on card.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't like tag team matches.  And I am sick to death of Roman against Rusev.  And Dana needs to improve before she wrestles in ppv matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

New day vs Cesaro n sheamus
Enzo n Cass vs the club should be good


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Who is that geek


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

In other news


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

Go watch the last two ppvs.  The fans have started to turn against Dean.  The WWE really needs to move with the heel turn after this feud with AJ ends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Go watch the last two ppvs.  The fans have started to turn against Dean.  The WWE really needs to move with the heel turn after this feud with AJ ends.


They booed him at backlash 

You're over reacting to everything tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> In other news


Anything to get attention and to piss off the wwe I guess.

It is getting pretty pathetic to be honest.  I hope the wwe refuses to pay for her surgery.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> In other news




Well.......... congrats to her for taking the initiative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

She super crazy about Del Shitto.

Congrats to Mr and Missus Shitto


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

I wish WWE would just buy out her contract.  I am tired of the daily updates on her situation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2016)

Well what is one to say about this situation.  Congratulation Ms. Bevis on your engagement but as soon as your contract with the WWE expires kiss your Paige persona good bye as the company's lawyers will make damn well sure you are buried in paper work before you can collect a cent off that name.       High chances are she'll probably be blacklisted by the company for a few years before Vince, Steph, or whoever is in charge has a forgiving heart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 16, 2016)

When hhh said del Rio was bad for Paige
Who knew he meant this


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2016)

They might just retain Paige until the end of her contract so that she can't wrestle anywhere else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man, that's the main thing that kills the current consoles for me and why I haven't moved forward with them. When I buy a game I want to be able to immediately play it.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Every time I watch a match.



his underarms look like they have roots growing out of it


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't own a current gen console but how do you play the game without having to sit through the install?



one of the good things this gen is that you would be able to play while the game is partially installing


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When hhh said del Rio was bad for Paige
> Who knew he meant this



Nose knew since day one ADR could not draw for shit and would not cave in to ADR stupid demands.

Not to mention causing career suicide for Paige.

Fuck him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

ADR was a flop in the WWE.  During every stint.  It really is shocking that the wwe gave him so many belts while he was on the payroll.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 17, 2016)

Just to give you guys a different viewpoint here what if Paige is really a drug addict unable to ask for help and has a support system of enablers. Like yeah you can call her an idiot but WWE is basically saying she failed the wellness policy on a non-prescription drug implying it's a drug of abuse. They've never come out and said that the person is lying, not with Adam Rose, not with Eva Marie. It's the internet I get it but she really could be going through the symptoms of addiction and self destructing like a lot of other famous young women who did irreparable damage to their careers. I guess she's dumb in that regard but usually unless you've had family or dealt with it yourself people don't generally understand how self-destructive that life is.

But on the other side of the coin she just asked the dude running the first ever Latino-based MMA company in the US to marry her before he got his real money. Like you guys get that the Combate America thing is going to be big in that culture and probably make him some decent cash, right? Regardless of how well it does he's still probably getting 6 figures for that gig.

So it's not like she's making the worst decision of her life without any hope here. If it's drugs she can beat it, if it's love, well she could have chosen one of those geeky ass rock guys she was fucking with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

Why is Del Rio exploiting shit for money aint he a part of a mexican drug cartel? 

maybe thats the reason why Paige is so drop dead over his cuck


----------



## Sauce (Oct 17, 2016)

In a feud with ADR right now. My theme music is Paige.


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno, I think Roman *can *be a good face. Believe it or not I was rooting for him 3 years ago. When Bryan was eliminated from the 2013 Rumble people were legit popping for Roman to win. I still remember this thread going crazy for him(@ted. and @Shirker ). The problem is the WWE overshot it and pushed him ahead of people they like more, and then the "The Guy" shit happened and he got ruined forever.


Pretty much.  

every push for the top title will be met with apprehension because of how he was booked pre-suspension. they were reckless and now they, and roman, have to work harder to get him into well received territory consistently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man, that's the main thing that kills the current consoles for me and why I haven't moved forward with them. When I buy a game I want to be able to immediately play it.


Routine high gig counts means you'll never be able to just immediately hop into a game _(every AAA game in the market ranges from 30 to 50+ gigs in size)_. personally speaking, the process of waiting for a game to install never bothered me much because that's what i've been doing since the 90s on PC. 

tho they are other trends in the industry to be apprehensive of like devs not being given enough time to finish their games resulting in meaty day 1 patches, pre-order dlc, and some dlc practices in general

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

She wrote on Twitter, "Rules apply depending on your status." .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> every push for the top title will be met with apprehension because of how he was booked pre-suspension. they were reckless and now they, and roman, have to work harder to get him into well received territory consistently


That is why he is the US champion.  They are trying the same formula that they tried with John Cena.  Who does he fight after Rusev though??

ST and I have talked about moving the Miz to Raw after Jericho leaves.  If the WWE insists on Roman remaining a face; the Miz may be a good choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Somebody asked "Kane  appears at the wedding as the Priest and buries Del Rio in the graveyard?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

So managed to get One match in due to 2k still down loading and here is my thoughts. The game play feels more fluid and timed. AI is smarter than before. It took 3 dirty deeds to beat Finn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Kevin Owens and I are rising up the Tag Team rankings.  And I am in the 5 spot for the US title.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 17, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Nose knew since day one ADR could not draw for shit and would not cave in to ADR stupid demands.
> 
> Not to mention causing career suicide for Paige.
> 
> Fuck him.



Why do you care?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> Routine high gig counts means you'll never be able to just immediately hop into a game _(every AAA game in the market ranges from 30 to 50+ gigs in size)_. personally speaking, the process of waiting for a game to install never bothered me much because that's what i've been doing since the 90s on PC.
> 
> tho they are other trends in the industry to be apprehensive of like devs not being given enough time to finish their games resulting in meaty day 1 patches, pre-order dlc, and some dlc practices in general


Yeeeah I'm just very impatient and used to popping a game ina fter buying it and playing immediately. Kinda why I've been eyeing the Wii U more than the other two consoles. Mainly because its got all my gba games on it for way cheaper than physical copies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

I have some good news for a change. Just watched a video from Smackdown Live in Phoenix.  Emma wrestled Saturday Night.  Her return is imminent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

ted. said:


> Routine high gig counts means you'll never be able to just immediately hop into a game _(every AAA game in the market ranges from 30 to 50+ gigs in size)_. personally speaking, the process of waiting for a game to install never bothered me much because that's what i've been doing since the 90s on PC.
> 
> tho they are other trends in the industry to be apprehensive of like devs not being given enough time to finish their games resulting in meaty day 1 patches, pre-order dlc, and some dlc practices in general



Huh, wow.  Was planning on getting a PS4 later this month but does that mean I have to wait a month to purchase the PS4 Neo for the better specs and space then if I want to play some of the newer games that require those patches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Heh, looks like Paige's father is against the marriage with Del Rio.

Hmm, seems like the FB post was removed. 

TNA Event at Minor League Baseball Stadium Draws Less Than 300 Fans
Link to story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just to give you guys a different viewpoint here what if Paige is really a drug addict unable to ask for help and has a support system of enablers. Like yeah you can call her an idiot but WWE is basically saying she failed the wellness policy on a non-prescription drug implying it's a drug of abuse. They've never come out and said that the person is lying, not with Adam Rose, not with Eva Marie. It's the internet I get it but she really could be going through the symptoms of addiction and self destructing like a lot of other famous young women who did irreparable damage to their careers. I guess she's dumb in that regard but usually unless you've had family or dealt with it yourself people don't generally understand how self-destructive that life is.
> 
> But on the other side of the coin she just asked the dude running the first ever Latino-based MMA company in the US to marry her before he got his real money. Like you guys get that the Combate America thing is going to be big in that culture and probably make him some decent cash, right? Regardless of how well it does he's still probably getting 6 figures for that gig.
> 
> So it's not like she's making the worst decision of her life without any hope here. If it's drugs she can beat it, if it's love, well she could have chosen one of those geeky ass rock guys she was fucking with.



What if Del Rio drops her one day?
Why'd he leave his first wife?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, looks like Paige's father is against the marriage with Del Rio.



Every day this shit feels more like a work lmao. It feels like what can we do to stay relevant this week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

The only impressive thing about Roman right now is his schoolboy sitdown powerbomb... its almost Batista Bomb level.. almost


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Seth is defo pinning HHH at Mania with the Pedigree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

I like the Reigns powerbomb.  That was great when he used it on Styles.





WhatADrag said:


> What if Del Rio drops her one day?
> Why'd he leave his first wife?


Del Rio should drop her.  She is really clingy, needy, and immature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

I wouldnt mind Paige being clingy and fuck as long as she blows me anywhere, anytime 

Seth is reading online forums it seems "not until i drop Triple H on his big ass nose..."


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

Video won't play for me but I can't wait for Seth to get a new finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Two things I want at Survivor Series and the aftermath:

1 - Smackdown wins the men's elimination match.  Seth Rollins is pinned and is the final elimination.

2 - Mick Foley is fired as GM on Raw the next night.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2016)

Pretty safe to say after that proposal stuff you will see cm punk in a wwe ring again before you see dorito

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

Paige is HHHs big failure . Bury her!!#shesdoritos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

What's hhh biggest success Finn?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

The Rings of Saturn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> In other news



Good one Paige. ADR would look like a prime scumbag to say no there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2016)

rings of saturn looked like it will snap both of your shoulders out of place. that move is legit. 

those 4 vanilla midgets will fuck you up irl too


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Dean Malenko in his prime would destroy the Cruiserweight division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

And if you guys were at Raw, would you support or oppose Goldberg?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And if you guys were at Raw, would you support or oppose Goldberg?


I'd personally support. I'm a goldberg mark tho.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 17, 2016)

Love and Hip Hop comes first so I'll tune into Raw just for Goldberg and then change back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeeeah I'm just very impatient and used to popping a game ina fter buying it and playing immediately. Kinda why I've been eyeing the Wii U more than the other two consoles. Mainly because its got all my gba games on it for way cheaper than physical copies.


Don't get Wii U. It's an obsolete mule now.


also I'm tempted to tune to Raw for Goldie 

but I gave my loyalty to Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's hhh biggest success Finn?



Seth Rollins 

Romang Reigns 

Keving Owens

also banging  Steph


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Love and Hip Hop comes first so I'll tune into Raw just for Goldberg and then change back.


The helll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Love and Hip Hop comes first so I'll tune into Raw just for Goldberg and then change back.


No wonder you've gotten shittier with your posts. 

Drop the show man it's killing you!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

I hope it isn't the end of the episode.  I'm only kind of interested.

I'm pretty old.  I watched a ton of WCW back in the day.  I wasn't a Goldberg fan.  But I would at least be respectful if I were at the event live.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

this is what I fear the most


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Something tells me Del-Rio is into BDSM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2016)

Could be 


either way hopefully it's legit love and that Paige doesn't spiral down.

Cause this situation can easily go down a bad path.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

So starting the show off with KO and Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So starting the show off with KO and Jericho.


Great way to start the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Jericho is the best part of the Universal Title program right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

New Seth T-Shirt? Me gusta.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jericho is the best part of the Universal Title program right now.


Fantastic promo from Jericho and Owens.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

My boy Seth with the great pop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Sparkle crotch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Denver lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol, these two.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Jericho is still one of the best.  Going to miss him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got in. What did I miss?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


Seth Rollins, Jericho, and Kevin Owens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins, Jericho, and Kevin Owens.



Damn. Jericho's the best thing about RAW tbh. Will have to check a vid of that segment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Very entertaining match but dammit let Jericho use his original Walls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Probably the high point of the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Probably the high point of the night.



Yeah, I don't care about Goldberg


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn they even got the Governor to show up. Bloody hell Goldberg got pull. Match is going to suck though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Does Lita deserve to be in the hall of fame?  Or did the WWE just want to add a woman?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Does Lita deserve to be in the hall of fame?  Or did the WWE just want to add a woman?


Yeah I'd say so that she deserved it. Her and Trish really helped bolster the Women's Division at the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Charlotte won 12 straight PPVs? Holy shit that monster booking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

6 Man Tag and food break time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Heh, they really are trying to find a way to make the Titus brand work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Shining Stars still the most realist gimmick. I can relate to two dudes trying to make an honest buck.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

lol Mark Henry still cashing wins in 2016


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

420 in Denver!

Clever!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol, and Titus continues to job.    And to a team whose existence is to job.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Shining Stars don't get to sell those watches.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm here for Reigns and Goldberg.

The Spears Brothers (next tag team champions)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Charlotte won 12 straight PPVs? Holy shit that monster booking.


That isn't true though.  Dana And Charlotte lost to Sasha and Bayley at Battleground.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That isn't true though.  Dana And Charlotte lost to Sasha and Bayley at Battleground.



Maybe she meant that she didn't get pinned for 12 straight PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

New Day is awful.  I seriously don't understand their popularity.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2016)

Doritos still ain't divorced. Talk about an awkward wedding.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Why did she show up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Problems within the Jericho/KO faction.  And now comes Steph.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Old man Jericho too good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Doritos still ain't divorced. Talk about an awkward wedding.



Heh, man.......


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Jericho/Owens is gold.  These guys are really telling an excellent story right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Ouch, that Sheamus berry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

That last time I heard a person chant shame, a woman was force to walk naked down the streets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't get Wii U. It's an obsolete mule now.
> 
> 
> also I'm tempted to tune to Raw for Goldie
> ...


I don't really care how obsolete it is when I want to get one just to buy gba games for cheap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Hmm, I really need to get a Wii U.  I have a special edition of xenoblade chronicles x that I have been wanting to play.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> That last time I heard a person chant shame, a woman was force to walk naked down the streets.



Game of thrones lmaoo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro are 100% winning the tag titles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

What a dumb feud btw, New Day aint losing the titles to a non-tag team.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro are 100% winning the tag titles



How come? 

---------

How do we hype Goldberg? Let's show highlights of his shite matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How come?


The typical dysfunctional non-unit gets its shit together, or even not, knocking off the tag champions vibes I'm getting from them are too strong. Plus Tag Division needs a shakeup. This is too similar to the Team Hell No situation IMO

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Hmm, the Bo Wyatt experiment continues.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Actually hoping Bo gets the win here (then again a loss could further his story-line better). Interested in where WWE is going with him atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

That was a good counter by Bo near the end of the match.  

Again loving the vicious attitude with Bo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

What type of shit is that


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Poor Neville


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Woah Bo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually hoping Bo gets the win here (then again a loss could further his story-line better). Interested in where WWE is going with him atm.


Hate to break it to you.  But you might be the only one interested.

You have to be a hardcore nxt fan to care about this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Just trade the guy to SmackDown and team him with his brother now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Raw just misusing talent from left to right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Plot twist: Bo is actually Sister Abigail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't really care how obsolete it is when I want to get one just to buy gba games for cheap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Plot twist: Bo is actually Sister Abigail



Hush, do give WWE creative any ideas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Hoepfully Dana doesn't do that flip every entrance she will end up falling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Dana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Dana can get it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dana can get it



ya she can ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

I see a piece of fabric from underneath hr singlet.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

WHAT A FUCKING BOTCH

WHAT'S WRONG WITH DANA


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

heh obsolete is all i play now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Hmm, Dana got the win.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Her foot should have been on the rope


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Getting tired of raw bull shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol she botched the pin, her foot was meant to be on the ropes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> WHAT A FUCKING BOTCH
> 
> WHAT'S WRONG WITH DANA


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Botched??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Botched??



Dana was supposed to get the leverage via the ropes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Dana needs to go back to NXT.  She has been an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

BILL


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Imagine if the crowd chants Ryback when Goldberg comes out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



I mean Dana is still 

But shorty out here fucking up on a WEEKLY basis 

good LORD


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Bayley continues to be involved with terrible matches.  It might not be her fault.  But her pops are going to disappear if this continues.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Bayley Twerking


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine if the crowd chants Ryback when Goldberg comes out.


Nope, but FEED ME MORE!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Is that a heart shaped nipple?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

What the fuck, they are going for three vs one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Strowman needs new attire. If he's not alligned with the Wyatts anymore don't have him looking like a Wyatt FFS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

This man is a monster


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Sami Zayn gonna job again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Sami about to job.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Why is Foley booking these matches? Give him a regular on the roster!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Sami and Kevin Owens against Strowman in a handicap match.  Book it!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

No jobbing after all thank God. Hopefully this is a good feud but at the very least it actually gives Strowman and Zayn something of relevancy to be involved in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

I see potential in the fued unless stroman just destroyed sami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

They need to feed Owens to Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Zayn, they couldn't have Henry come out instead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

Won't be any promos involved with this feud.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They need to feed Owens to Strowman.


popup power bomb on Strowman.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Lana defo been enjoying that Rusev D


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Get more heat, speak a different language.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Holy shit, damn.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 17, 2016)

They need to book Sami and Owens relationship like goku and vegeta. Have strowman pound on zayn have Owens come down for the save and immediately powerbomb zayn and cut a promo how fate has reserved the right for Owens and only Owens to end Sami's career.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Mama Rusev can get it too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Racist Rusev


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Dat mama Rusev


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They need to feed Owens to Strowman.


He should be in the title picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

This promo by Rusev.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2016)

Did Roman make a snide remark on the Ghostbusters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Dog resuv funny as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Rusev still the face in this feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Dat Ass of Lana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

WHAT!? They actually had Rusev win one of the confrontations?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Good promo by Roman. He's improving. Just as I predicted. In 6 years he became a main event level worker. Only a matter of time until his mic skills follow suit. What a talent

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Rusev still more entertaining than Roman will ever be

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Can anyine inbox a good stream? The one im watching with a friend went bad


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Enzo is the best promo in the company in my opinion


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

All Rusev can hope to be is an upper midcard talent. Maybe later he will break through to the main event level. In the meanwhile, Roman will be winning world championships while improving rapidly as a talent (being the incredible talent that he is).


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2016)

I can't stand Enzo at all.  There is nothing real about his character.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

That short really? Was expecting Cass to win but that short a match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

- As seen on tonight's RAW, WWE has removed Paige from the opening video. She has been replaced by RAW Cruiserweight Champion TJ Perkins.

Well that was fast


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I can't stand Enzo at all.  There is nothing real about his character.



It's the opposite. Enzo is the embodiment of that character. He's like that in REAL LIFE. Which is actually the perfect formula. That's him dialed up to 11


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> - As seen on tonight's RAW, WWE has removed Paige from the opening video. She has been replaced by RAW Cruiserweight Champion TJ Perkins.
> 
> Well that was fast


rofl wwe so petty its sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Lita still looking delicious.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Ah i like this interview


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Graves kinda reminds me of Punk on Commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

Hhh looked weird in those years for some reason


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

He looked fat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

So the cruiserweights are the main event match huh? Nice. And then Bill closes off the show of course.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hhh looked weird in those years for some reason



Bloated H was a rough time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> He looked fat


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn crowd on dat zzz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> rofl wwe so petty its sad.



I agree they are, but it should be said that Paige probably wanted this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Fuck is this cringe shit?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Cole just get the fuck out of the ring


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!! GOLDBERG!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Holy shit Cole is fucking old.

EDIT: no security? You had one fucking job WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

Say what you want about the guy but damn the crowd is hype.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2016)

GOLDBERG!! WOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

What a fine looking Jew!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Say what you want about the guy but damn the crowd is hype.



His entrance is literally the best part about his whole gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2016)

At least they have the proper Goldberg theme and not that remake they gave him.

Also the crowd thinks they're cool chanting for The Rock's accountant Ira.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

That's not PG Bill


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2016)

Man Im marking out hard.

Feels like the 90s again.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

OMG he's gassed. Wake up it's feeding time!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

What is Smackdown's response to this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Wuh? Why is he talking?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 17, 2016)

RIP Goldberg's WWE theme.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What is Smackdown's response to this?



James Ellsworth > This tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2016)

Spotted someone with a dbz shirt .


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Goldberg getting old sheesh.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 17, 2016)

electricity with that entrance


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

Kyu said:


> RIP Goldberg's WWE theme.


Who's the pokechick in your sig?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Bill fat shaming Heyman


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Glad the crowd is up. WWE kinda fucked it uo by over scripting it.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Jackhammer is the one move that no one has ever kicked out of.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Goldberg about to run out of PP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

Who's the cutie next to the wife?


----------



## Kyu (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who's the pokechick in your sig?



Karen. Dark type Elite 4 member from Gold/SIlver. Her new design is from the remakes.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Man. Goldberg is a real star.

Really makes the majority of the new guys look like certified GEEKS. Imagine KO in the ring with GOLDBERG. Laughable.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who's the pokechick in your sig?


That's Karen man.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Man. Goldberg is a real star.
> 
> Really makes the majority of the new guys look like certified GEEKS. Imagine KO in the ring with GOLDBERG. Laughable.


Think AJ Styles would be believable? or Roman? or Cena?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2016)

"Brock Lesnar, not only are you next….You’re LAST!"
Bruv when did Goldberg get good on the mic?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Man. Goldberg is a real star.
> 
> Really makes the majority of the new guys look like certified GEEKS. Imagine KO in the ring with GOLDBERG. Laughable.



He's a vignette star, his matches are shite; he's entrance is a draw his main events aren't. This is honestly nostalgia taking over. I'm not knocking it down, because everyone deserves one last money match before retiring but let's not get carried away here.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Think AJ Styles would be believable? or Roman? or Cena?



Styles, Roman and Cena. Yeah. Styles is small, but he looks like a star.

There's just something about Goldberg. Not to single out KO because he's talented, but come on.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Man. Goldberg is a real star.
> 
> Really makes the majority of the new guys look like certified GEEKS. Imagine KO in the ring with GOLDBERG. Laughable.


Please do not utter fat geek Owen's name in the same sentence as GOATberg.



Kyu said:


> Karen. Dark type Elite 4 member from Gold/SIlver. Her new design is from the remakes.


Thanks. I've long forgotten how the Gold/Silver Elite 4 looks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He's a vignette star, his matches are shite; he's entrance is a draw his main events aren't. This is honestly nostalgia taking over. I'm not knocking it down, because everyone deserves one last money match before retiring but let's not get carried away here.



The crowd will be HOT as fuck for his match. So even if the wrestling is shite. The moment will take over. They don't have to do a lot of moves, they just have to play to the crowd. That's literally ALL they have to do. Hogan vs Rock wasn't a masterclass but it was a spectacle. Goldberg is a star. And I hate to say it, Owens is a geek in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Brock Lesnar, not only are you next….You’re LAST!"
> Bruv when did Goldberg get good on the mic?



He had 12 years to practice that one line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2016)

Hopefully they cam convince hin to come back at Mania even though he said Brock was last. Show would have sucked balls had there nit been excitement for him.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

"The Look" is real brehs. I'm sorry. It is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Styles, Roman and Cena. Yeah. Styles is small, but he looks like a star.
> 
> There's just something about Goldberg. Not to single out KO because he's talented, but come on.



If AJ were on Raw we couldve gotten Goldberg/AJ, which is a big dream match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Styles, Roman and Cena. Yeah. Styles is small, but he looks like a star.
> 
> There's just something about Goldberg. *Not to single out KO* because he's talented, but come on.



That's exactly what you did.  




God Movement said:


> The crowd will be HOT as fuck for his match. So even if the wrestling is shite. The moment will take over. They don't have to do a lot of moves, they just have to play to the crowd. That's literally ALL they have to do. Hogan vs Rock wasn't a masterclass but it was a spectacle. Goldberg is a star. And I hate to say it, Owens is a geek in comparison.



Nostalgia dude. Don't get me wrong, it could be a decent match but Berg's track record isn't inspiring me to think it will be. 

Rock vs. Hogan was special because it was two big ass icons clashing. B0rk's run have been a terrible mess for a while, and Goldberg is an average in-ring worker even in his prime. I know pissing on Hogan is a fun pass-time but he was actually good in the ring.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 17, 2016)

it isn't just the look, it's the atmosphere you give off  and the way you carry yourself too. A certain kind of charisma


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 17, 2016)

Goldberg vs Lesnar II better be a gimmick match, to hide Goldbergs weakness.

I remember the match Goldberg had with DDP .


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's exactly what you did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For what it's worth, Roman is a geek to Goldberg too. Just not as big of a geek as KO. Because if you put him in the same ring he wouldn't look like he jumped over the barricade to get an autograph.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't even know why I'm ripping into Owens  I LIKE HIM. It's the emotion

I just feel like a kid again. GOOOOOOOLDDDDDBEERGGGGG


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

GOATberg is the man! I'd rather watch a Goldberg match than anything involving these current dorks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> GOATberg is the man! I'd rather watch a Goldberg match than anything involving these current dorks.



DUUUUUDE. Goldberg literally just snapped me out of the trance WWE has put me in for the last 8 years. These guys are all fucking nerds. Goldberg was never a promo guy. But that felt authentic I have tears in my eyes. This guy is different gravy


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

Goldberg the guy I was always choosing in HCTP is back


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

God Movement said:


> DUUUUUDE. Goldberg literally just snapped me out of the trance WWE has put me in for the last 8 years. These guys are all fucking nerds. Goldberg was never a promo guy. But that felt authentic I have tears in my eyes. This guy is different gravy


Goldberg proving that he still has the IT factor. Something the current roster severely lacks. Goldberg would take all these jabroni's women and really show them the spear.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Goldberg the guy I was always choosing in HCTP is back


I fucking swear


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll be quoting some of these posts for future shaming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'll be quoting some of these posts for future shaming.



For what? No one expecting the match to be five stars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 17, 2016)

Who does Sami Zayn think he is no-selling GOATberg's entrance? What a dweeb. Have some respect. You don't have a 1/100th of that man's charisma


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'll be quoting some of these posts for future shaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 17, 2016)

My God that fucking entrance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Kevin Owens and Jericho.  Good job tonight.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens and Jericho.  Good job tonight.


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2016)

How the hell did Goldberg get better on the mic when he's been away for so long?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This man is not human



Didn't the vanilla midget in that gif beat Billy boy in a real fight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2016)

Best promo ever by Goldberg?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2016)

My sides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2016)

@kurisu,

Jericho has to be one of the legit dudes that shouldn't be fucked with irl. Reportedly he was ready to fight Brock Lesnar:



No doubt he would had gotten his ass kicked if they were to fight irl, but still his attitude of not backing down can be seen from the 90s where he was being screamed at to put over Goldberg on a non ppv match and he didn't fold, he also put Goldberg in a chokehold. 

There is also this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

Khris hatred of Goldie is just pure fun maggle.


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2016)

LMAO, SAF and God Movement being marks for Goldberg. 

Nostalgia can do it for anyone. I remember when I was excited about The Rock 'coming back'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

Goldie was awful mic wise and he was as gassed as ryberg. Glad those two didnt face off


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

This RAW has been shit and it was only salvaged by Goatberg's return

Wtf are they doing with The Club giving them a losing streak against Enzo & Cass of all fucking people??

Neville, one of the most talented guy in the roster is jobbing to fucking Bo Dallas??  they could have sent Darren Young to do the job 

Hopefully Goatberg stiff Lesnar's ass that will warrant for a final match at WM. I need Goatberg to be on WWE 2k18 so he really needs to be on WM for that to happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

Btw, they used the shitty entrance music. I prefer the new one during his 2003 run


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> @kurisu,
> 
> Jericho has to be one of the legit dudes that shouldn't be fucked with irl. Reportedly he was ready to fight Brock Lesnar:
> 
> ...



Jericho got them balls dude. I can relate, I stuck up to bullies twice my size in highshcool. I got my ass kicked, but I stuck with it. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Khris hatred of Goldie is just pure fun maggle.



His hype dies down when the bell rings. He can only squash. Even DDP had to almost kill himself to get a decent match out of him. 



Flow said:


> LMAO, SAF and God Movement being marks for Goldberg.
> 
> Nostalgia can do it for anyone. I remember when I was excited about The Rock 'coming back'.



God Movement is trolling. Poor SAF still hasn't learned 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Btw, they used the shitty entrance music. I prefer the new one during his 2003 run



Can I have powers in this section pls? This trolling shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

At this point Jericho has to be pretty fucking old.  In his 50's maybe?  I have been watching this guy wrestle for 25 years now.  He has to be getting up there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

that classical music is not for my tastes khris. i prefer the 03 entrance music


----------



## EJ (Oct 18, 2016)

Best entrance themes  currently in no particular order:

Finn Balor
Bray wyatt
Austin Aries
Chris Jericho
Bobby Roode

Shinsuke Nakamura's theme has to be (one) the best I have ever heard of all time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

that violent shit is giving me goosebumps every time. 

best entrances of all time in no particular order:

WWE Dudley Boyz entrance (with pyro)
Shinsuke Nakamura
Finn Balor
Bobby Roode
HBK
Goldberg
Batista
Triple H
RKO Legend Killer theme


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

I honestly wasn't trolling. I was just hyped as fuck.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Great RAW.Goldberg was amazing and Seth got the best pop of the night outside of Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Goldberg is an old man.  No way can he even jackhammer Brock.  I don't believe that he can do it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Man. Goldberg is a real star.
> 
> Really makes the majority of the new guys look like certified GEEKS. Imagine KO in the ring with GOLDBERG. Laughable.


That match ends with a popup powerbomb


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

Goatberg dead weights himself just before Fat Owens pops him up for the powerbomb then the inevitable happens, Fat Owens botches


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Show some respect.  He is the longest reigning universal champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> that violent shit is giving me goosebumps every time.
> 
> best entrances of all time in no particular order:
> 
> ...


You forgot to put Roman's in there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 18, 2016)

WWE state now with Goldberg return.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

Roman has that ghetto entrance originally coming out from the audience side.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 18, 2016)

Can we all take a momment of silence for Sami Zayn


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Can we all take a momment of silence for Sami Zayn


Sami is a jobber.  I expect him and Titus to battle it out at Royal Rumble or Fastlane.  Which jobber can break his losing streak match!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I hate to say it brehs, but they might need to feed Owens to Goldberg with the Universal Title on the line, probably on a random RAW. Then put the title into the Survivor Series feud. That way the title would gain a lot more clout.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Owens. Smh. I wish it didn't have to be him but...


I don't agree.  True.  The belt doesn't have much credibility.  But that is the reality of the split.  I don't consider Becky's title to be legit either.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 18, 2016)

No cops escorting Goldberg.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 18, 2016)

Flow said:


> How the hell did Goldberg get better on the mic when he's been away for so long?


Goldberg does commentary for UFC.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Goldberg does commentary for UFC.



i see what you did there


----------



## Larcher (Oct 18, 2016)

Also that Axel/Bo Dallas backstage segment was some next level bromance.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> No cops escorting Goldberg.


They lined up all of the wrestlers and had them watch Goldberg in awe.  I wasn't paying attention though.  We're any of the heel characters out there when Goldberg walked through?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

@God Movement 

The fuck is this?  



Larcher said:


> Can we all take a momment of silence for Sami Zayn



They literally have no idea what to do with him. Hopefully he goes to Smackdown. RAW is ass anyways. 



Rukia said:


> Sami is a jobber.  I expect him and Titus to battle it out at Royal Rumble or Fastlane.  Which jobber can break his losing streak match!







Sauce said:


> No cops escorting Goldberg.



Right? The only cool thing about him was ruined. Hell, even Big E pretty much shat on his whole entrance last night.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement
> 
> The fuck is this?



My account was hacked by Vince McMahon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It was me kurisu, it was me all along kurisu



aww sonofabitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They literally have no idea what to do with him. Hopefully he goes to Smackdown. RAW is ass anyways.



So it's settled Sami vs Braun loser leaves raw and Sami is welcomed to Smackdown with open arms. 

And yeah, I've started to lose faith in raw. It focuses on making a big bang and to be as eventful as possible, to the point of the actual quality being ignored.

Smackdown doesn't have that problem. Most Tuesday nights have been smooth and well nurtured, so each episode comes together well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I hate to say it brehs, but they might need to feed Owens to Goldberg with the Universal Title on the line, probably on a random RAW. Then put the title into the Survivor Series feud. That way the title would gain a lot more clout.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Owens. Smh. I wish it didn't have to be him but...


Troll again


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Raw is going to be really bad when Jericho isn't around to eat up thirty minutes.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> aww sonofabitch







WhatADrag said:


> Troll again



Yeah, I was joking with that one. But I was legit overcome with emotion after RAW though.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 18, 2016)

Paige

The game is over...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm wondering if Dean's title rematch is actually going to be a triple threat match with Ellsworth.  We definitely seem to be headed in that direction.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Any information about ratings yet?


----------



## Kenju (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, can't say they didn't fight hard like a mofo to survive


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2016)

Vince must be laughing his ass off right now


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

whatculture......dn-39-t-draw


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2016)

keep goldberg far away from seth rollins


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Goldberg segment was lit. The posts and reactions in here are enough to make you just shake your head and it's both sides of the aisle.

Idk I always bring up to people that this stuff is way more complex especially the real life interpersonal stuff. I understand all the reasons to hate Goldberg but it's like his detractors created this other character for Goldberg and are just unwilling to look at him for what he is. Even his biggest supporters know he's not this work rate god or an amazing promo but he's an entertainer through and through. 

I think there's the whole it factor or look thing at play here but I think it's dumb as hell to act like that's all this is. It's the perfect storm of WWE doing a hell of a job producing that segment, that crowd uplifting the segment and being engaged through his botches, and Goldberg's family. I throw in the last part because this is probably the first time since Regal he's been able to enjoy wrestling wholeheartedly. He actually points to the Regal thing that jaded him, but this dude really does loves kids and he respects the locker room. Idk I love Goldberg for the same reason I love Warrior.

Idk it's kind of joyless fuck levels isn't it? Like enlightened wrestling fans will stick their noses up at dudes for dissing DB on the Mania trail or Sasha for her garble mouth on promos but not be able to understand that sometimes it's not about wrestling just to wrestle. I don't really expect people of that low level of understanding to come up to a level they can't, but it doesn't mean the smart fans can't just chillax and enjoy the moment.  There's nothing wrong with the moves they're making in this booking, yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 18, 2016)

I marked out hard for Goldberg last night. All that nostalgia hit me fast. That "You're Last" line gave me goosebumps.

I would love for WWE to make Goldberg go on a mini streak with quick squash matches until his showdown with Brock. They won't tho and understandable if they wanna preserve his body.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

So Sasha and Charlotte are main eventing HIAC


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> So Sasha and Charlotte are main eventing HIAC



I just saw the story myself. They really almost had to put them in the main event. I mean the match is momumental.

Tbh I was actually against this match because I think it's crazy to let these girls work each other in that match considering how unsafe they are with each other and themselves. 

That said when I saw Bischoff's comments I was like nah I'm on the wrong side. This is good for wrestling and the company. These girls deserve the opportunity to put on this match and to be the main event. This is bigger than championships and it adds intrigue because if Sasha loses you're almost asking for her hometown crowd to hijack the rest of the matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Also they need to stop with this Dana Brooke bullshit. She needs to be a manger or not on this brand. She's gotten so much worse since it looked like she turned a corner when she was working with Asuka. 

I liked Dana's stuff with Emma a lot and I wish the timing had been better for them to be a main roster act. Though if the Emmalina gimmick is basically just Emma being hot then i'm not sure I hate that or am capable of hating that. All around one of the best looking women on the roster.

But yea look at this trash in gif form.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

No way should the women's title ever main event over the world title. What is this shite


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok this is what he said



> The match order for #HIAC Will probably not be finalized until hours before the actual show, so each member of the WWE Universe can decide for themselves what their main event is. Regardless of where the women's match is placed on the card, both Sasha and Charlotte should absolutely feel like they are the main event - as should Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins. It's a competitive business, and that competitive spirit should bring out the best in everyone on October 30th.



So it shouldn't. Hopefully.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No way should the women's title ever main event over the world title. What is this shite


It certainly needs to main event.It's the biggest women's wrestling match in history,with arguably 2 of the best women wrestlers ever,in the champion's hometown.Those reasons are enough I think.Not to mention it's actually a match that will end this feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No way should the women's title ever main event over the world title. What is this shite



So WWE shouldn't try to prove that they've evolved from the Trish Stratus barking like a dog days or try to counter the $6 million donation to Trump? 

You do know that wrestling gets higher ratings then a lot of shows in common time slots, it gets great ratings relative to its competition in the 18-44 demo. You know why wrestling doesn't get as much for it's ad slots despite getting more viewers? Because of bad press from the Attitude Era and the context by which we view it in today's modern egalitarian culture. 

This is great for the wrestling business but better for WWE. It's a blow off show on the way to a big 4 PPV for which they've already started promoting the main event for concurrently with these matches. But I guess that's the question I'd ask next because I don't think you'd have an issue with Lesnar/Goldberg going on last and I don't recall an issue with Orton/Lesnar going on last from you either. Could be wrong on that last count but yeah the bigger picture really isn't that hard to see.


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

@Rukia you gonna be here tonight?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So WWE shouldn't try to prove that they've evolved from the Trish Stratus barking like a dog days or try to counter the $6 million donation to Trump?
> 
> You do know that wrestling gets higher ratings then a lot of shows in common time slots, it gets great ratings relative to its competition in the 18-44 demo. You know why wrestling doesn't get as much for it's ad slots despite getting more viewers? Because of bad press from the Attitude Era and the context by which we view it in today's modern egalitarian culture.
> 
> This is great for the wrestling business but better for WWE. It's a blow off show on the way to a big 4 PPV for which they've already started promoting the main event for concurrently with these matches. But I guess that's the question I'd ask next because I don't think you'd have an issue with Lesnar/Goldberg going on last and I don't recall an issue with Orton/Lesnar going on last from you either. Could be wrong on that last count but yeah the bigger picture really isn't that hard to see.



No. This isn't about repentance. It's about doing the right thing and not forcing shit. The top prize _should_ always go on last.

I know why they're doing it. I'm saying I don't agree with it.


----------



## teddy (Oct 18, 2016)

I just want them to actually use the damn cage as a weapon _(and not die)_. the feud itself hasn't been my cup of tea and i'm not expecting a nakano/kong tier match, but the spectacle of the whole thing and chemistry the two have should be able to carry it to something good


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Disagree. And I think they need to stop shoving this women's revolution down everyone's throats. It's enough that it's in a Hell in a Cell. It should not main event over the top prize on the brand which is the Universal Title. But then again, they put the WWE Title on first at No Mercy so why not since they want to do weird shit. We're talking about a Title which doesn't even have enough clout as it is and the women's title is being put over it?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. They are two of the best women ever. But they're still not better than the men they will be main eventing over. Which is my point.


Lesnar main events over the top prize all the time,this is actually legit and has every reason pushing it to main event.

This is far better than Lesnar and Orton main eventing Summerslam and I actually like Lesnar.

I mean heck Lesnar and Goldberg will main event over the brand vs brand elimination match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No way should the women's title ever main event over the world title. What is this shite


It is the Universal Championship, not the world championshi.  



Ae said:


> @Rukia you gonna be here tonight?


Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Lesnar main events over the top prize all the time,this is actually legit and has every reason pushing it to main event.
> 
> This is far better than Lesnar and Orton main eventing Summerslam and I actually like Lesnar.
> 
> I mean heck Lesnar and Goldberg will main event over the brand vs brand elimination match.



Of course if you're a HUGE star then it's justifiable that you main event as your popularity probably exceeds the title. But that's the only time it should be done. Rock and Hogan for instance should have gone on last.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I know the Goldberg Segment that I want.  Goldberg on the Highlight Reel.  Jericho can tell Goldberg that Brock says he is a stupid idiot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Also they need to stop with this Dana Brooke bullshit. She needs to be a manger or not on this brand. She's gotten so much worse since it looked like she turned a corner when she was working with Asuka.
> 
> I liked Dana's stuff with Emma a lot and I wish the timing had been better for them to be a main roster act. Though if the Emmalina gimmick is basically just Emma being hot then i'm not sure I hate that or am capable of hating that. All around one of the best looking women on the roster.
> 
> But yea look at this trash in gif form.


Bayley should be pissed.  She lost clean due to that botch.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

I mean heck,Lesnar and Taker main evented last years Summerslam even though card had a title for title match and Seth's top tier performance.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Of course if you're a HUGE star then it's justifiable that you main event as your popularity probably exceeds the title. But that's the only time it should be done. Rock and Hogan for instance should have gone on last.


Brock vs Taker was bigger than Seth vs Cena in last year's Summerslam?I don't think so


----------



## teddy (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Brock vs Taker was bigger than Seth vs Cena in last year's Summerslam?I don't think so


To be fair, taker/lesnar at summerslam was also the rematch to their wrestlemania contest where the latter ended the streak so a case can be made


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

I mean, I don't know why what I'm saying is so hard to get.

Until the women begin outperforming the men at the top level (which may be never, but there are some incredible female wrestlers elsewhere), the roster depth of women increases to the point where it feels like attaining the women's title is just as difficult as attaining a world title or female stars which are "bigger than the business" appear (which is possible nowadays because the hardcore wrestling fanbase cares about women's wrestling nowadays) then they cannot and should not main event over the top men's title. Just no.

You should main event off merit and talent not because they are trying to shove a women's revolution down our throats (not to mention these are the retards that put up the gender barriers in the very first place).


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

ted. said:


> To be fair, taker/lesnar at summerslam was also the rematch to their wrestlemania contest where the latter ended the streak so a case can be made


Well yeah but again the title for title match was bigger for me.Cena was chasing being a 16 time world champ and the first ever to hold both the world and US titles at the same time which Seth accomplished and Seth put on an incredible performance which was the turning point for the crowd cheering for him I think.

Brock vs Taker on the other hand was a rematch of a match that happened a year ago and simply put Taker's career ended when his streak ended.He was too old and simply not as good as he was.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I mean, I don't know why what I'm saying is so hard to get.
> 
> Until the women begin outperforming the men at the top level (which may be never, but there are some incredible female wrestlers elsewhere), the roster depth of women increases to the point where it feels like attaining the women's title is just as difficult as attaining a world title or female stars which are "bigger than the business" appear (which is possible nowadays because the hardcore wrestling fanbase cares about women's wrestling nowadays) then they cannot and should not main event over the top men's title. Just no.
> 
> You should main event off merit and talent not because they are trying to shove a women's revolution down our throats (not to mention these are the retards that put up the gender barriers in the very first place).



GM you don't see the simplicity in this main event.It's a first time ever for a HIAC match,in the champion's hometown and a match ending feud.

Heck Sasha and Charlotte are booked like they hate each other unlike Seth and KO.Another point goes to the women


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

As far as Hell in the Cell is concerned.  I'm more excited for the Sasha Banks match than the Universal Title.  So I would be okay with it being the main event.

I will admit though that Rollins/Owens is going to be a better wrestling match.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> GM you don't see the simplicity in this main event.It's a first time ever for a HIAC match,in the champion's hometown and a match ending feud.



I know all of that. I'm saying not in my opinion. My opinion isn't the same as the hundreds of thousands who probably wouldn't mind.

The fact that it's a first time in a Hell in a Cell is enough to draw interest. It doesn't need to be in the main event too... "because".


----------



## teddy (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Well yeah but again the title for title match was bigger for me.Cena was chasing being a 16 time world champ and the first ever to hold both the world and US titles at the same time which Seth accomplished and Seth put on an incredible performance which was the turning point for the crowd cheering for him I think.
> 
> Brock vs Taker on the other hand was a rematch of a match that happened a year ago and simply put Taker's career ended when his streak ended.He was too old and simply not as good as he was.


I'm aware of the significance of a champion vs champion match, but i'm also aware of the significance on the follow up for one of the biggest shockers in wrestlemania history


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Also I'm really disappointed with the CW.Perkins is fucking lame as a champ not to mention that they don't allow them to produce the magic they did in the tournament.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

This Perkins gamer gimmick is idiotic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ae (Oct 18, 2016)

Ask you doctor before using Lyrica. It may cause cancer, depression and suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Ambrose really is a terrible referee.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

I'll get into the women thing later because that's gotta be one of the most inconsistent lines of logic I've ever seen in relation to wrestling.

This will be Harper's first real test of that knee and he actually looked like he was going for that suicide dive. I just never want to stop seeing this dude throw a hurricarana.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'll get into the women thing later because that's gotta be one of the most inconsistent lines of logic I've ever seen in relation to wrestling.



There's a higher chance of women main eventing Wrestlemania than there is of you convincing me that they should main event over the world title.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Randy Orton is a fucking jobber.  Dude is pathetic lately.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

This title match does remind me of the David Arquette title win at WCW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

For what it was that segment was a marked improvement over pretty much everything else they've done. The mysticism was used just enough and there were some layers there. Slight Undertaker easter eggs and give Bray a sort of cultist upgrade.

The writing on Smackdown is just multilayered in its storytelling. That David Arquette thing worked on so many levels. 



God Movement said:


> There's a higher chance of women main eventing Wrestlemania than there is of you convincing me that they should main event over the world title.



The fact you're implicitly saying that Cena tying Flair's world title record and becoming a dual champion means less then a feud that was centered around the almost 50 year old undead zombie mortician kicking Bork Lesnar in the dick because he's pressed he lost at a different big 4 main event then idk yea that's some really crazy inconsistent logic. 

I mean if you're going to be a joyless anti-smark at least realize the side of the aisle you're on. If it's about the fact the Universal Title which you said was more prestigious then the real WWE championship needing a rub then why not give Seth the big match Cena rub?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact you're implicitly saying that Cena tying Flair's world title record and becoming a dual champion means less then a feud that was centered around the almost 50 year old undead zombie mortician kicking Bork Lesnar in the dick because he's pressed he lost at a different big 4 main event then idk yea that's some really crazy inconsistent logic.
> 
> I mean if you're going to be a joyless anti-smark at least realize the side of the aisle you're on. If it's about the fact the Universal Title which you said was more prestigious then the real WWE championship needing a rub then why not give Seth the big match Cena rub?



I didn't say Taker and Brock's rematch should have main evented. Go back and read what I actually said. It's a case by case basis. SOMETIMES a match is too big not to main event. I didn't say Brock and Taker rematch was that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

The best case scenario for Smackdown is that Alexa works Nikki and steals the swivel to mock her and they both keep it.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Naomi reminds me of those dancers I see in the clubs I go for a drink.All of them are sluts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I like the way Alexa is dressed.  I'm bummed that they didn't show her entrance though.

Bliss is about to job definitely.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Also Bray is a joke to me.Undertaker at least  had an unparalleled presence,Wyatt looks like he's ready to smoke pot with that hair.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Alexa and Naomi don't have any chemistry.  I hope we don't see this too often.

One move I really hate is the flurry kicks that Naomi does.  I think those kicks are really hard to sell.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> For what it was that segment was a marked improvement over pretty much everything else they've done. The mysticism was used just enough and there were some layers there. Slight Undertaker easter eggs and give Bray a sort of cultist upgrade.
> 
> The writing on Smackdown is just multilayered in its storytelling. That David Arquette thing worked on so many levels.
> 
> ...


You agree Seth and Cena should have main evented summerslam?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Bliss is a high card female wreslter,


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Lmao JBL's emotions changing in split second


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

James Ellsworth.  A turtle without a shell.  I kind of see it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Bliss is a high card female wreslter,


Bliss is hot.  That match was nothing special though.  She needs Becky to carry her to a few good matches.  Ultimately, she needs more experience.  She has some talent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> You agree Seth and Cena should have main evented summerslam?



Yeah and if they had a do over they would change it to be as such.



Rukia said:


> Alexa and Naomi don't have any chemistry.  I hope we don't see this too often.
> 
> One move I really hate is the flurry kicks that Naomi does.  I think those kicks are really hard to sell.



Terrible chemistry. Like their timing is just fucking horrible together. 

When you see how that move is actually supposed to look yeah it's up there with the worst spot in the entire company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bliss is hot.  That match was nothing special though.  She needs Becky to carry her to a few good matches.  Ultimately, she needs more experience.  She has some talent.



Most upside of any woman in the entire company.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Apollo crushed Hawkins at the live event in Portland.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

This entire gimmick is a rib on Curt Hawkins. I'm pretty sure Smackdown doesn't have the inept comedy jobber now that Heath is getting better with every match.

Rich Swann and Cedric Alexander really don't have Apollo Crews upside but if he had even half of Swann or to a lesser extent Cedric's charisma he'd be better a viable midcarder.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're right. They are two of the best women ever. But they're still not better than the men they will be main eventing over. Which is my point.





God Movement said:


> You should main event off merit and talent not because they are trying to shove a women's revolution down our throats (not to mention these are the retards that put up the gender barriers in the very first place).





God Movement said:


> Of course if you're a HUGE star then it's justifiable that you main event as your popularity probably exceeds the title. But that's the only time it should be done. Rock and Hogan for instance should have gone on last.



Just connecting these dots you understand how the whole Cena/Rollins Taker/Lesnar thing is the microcosm of this entire thing right? I get that ted is the one whose much more dug in on the other side but you essentially backdoored your way into that statement in response to Lesnar.

And by the way you also get that it being the first ever women's HiaC is a draw in and of itself right and that you can argue it would draw more than any of those other matches for the live gate and might get some subscription pops based off the novelty of it all, right?

Like in terms of doing business they're not losing anything by making it the main event because this is about network subs, so if you put the Universal title on last you might get more on your baseline estimate but it's probably negligible into comparison to the optimistic projection for the women's match. You say hundreds of thousands but you get that the network subscribers numbers are almost half the total of their viewership. The concentration of hardcores in there is pretty high and even then the potential for hardcores who are still on the way back because of Smackdown's word of mouth might be drawn to the women's match. 

So yeah man just all around on pretty much every level it's inconsistent or not well thought out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I think this has been an abysmal episode of Smackdown so far.  I haven't enjoyed a single moment.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Lmao this is funny in a bad way


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

I mean in terms of getting the crowd to cheer Nikki they're doing a pretty good job with the live crowd but it's kind of terrible because Carmella is the typical WWE heel where they're just a little too righteous to really be heels. 

Nikki was a blackhole to the divas division and honestly I don't really think those Total Divas/Bellas clips were too edited from how they edit them on the show. From what I've seen that's really how bad she is.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I think that rubbish was delivered pretty well to be honest.  Most women wouldn't be able to have a conversation like that on a live show without stumbling.

That being said.  It was just to promote Total Bellas.  And the crowd was definitely bored by the skit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think that rubbish was delivered pretty well to be honest.  Most women wouldn't be able to have a conversation like that on a live show without stumbling.
> 
> That being said.  It was just to promote Total Bellas.  And the crowd was definitely bored by the skit.



It felt like they made them do a live walkthrough or rehearsal of some sort because their cues seemed to be pretty on point for the most part. Idk how bored they were considering the reactions to some of that stuff and how they GoT'd that segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean in terms of getting the crowd to cheer Nikki they're doing a pretty good job with the live crowd but it's kind of terrible because Carmella is the typical WWE heel where they're just a little too righteous to really be heels.
> 
> Nikki was a blackhole to the divas division and honestly I don't really think those Total Divas/Bellas clips were too edited from how they edit them on the show. From what I've seen that's really how bad she is.


Nikki is very needy and clingy on the show.  But I also think she is legitimately a good person with a huge heart.

And Carmella was right when she said that Nikki used her looks to get a foot in the door.  That is absolutely true.  It's also true that NXT didn't exist.  And she improved dramatically.  Nikki definitely worked hard.  And I will always respect that she came back from that neck injury.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

Miz indeed looks like a blind nun.Fucking Rock


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Those tag belts look atrocious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Nikki is very needy and clingy on the show.  But I also think she is legitimately a good person with a huge heart.
> 
> And Carmella was right when she said that Nikki used her looks to get a foot in the door.  That is absolutely true.  It's also true that NXT didn't exist.  And she improved dramatically.  Nikki definitely worked hard.  And I will always respect that she came back from that neck injury.



I agree with you on those counts actually. I mean she obviously has love for the business because she didn't need to come back from that injury. Like I've always been in the camp that she was underrated as a worker and I really think it's more their fault then her fault. Still she has these really inconsistent moments, it was once pointed out that you can tell when Nikki was going to job because her work would obviously degrade in those losses.

Her promos can be pretty god awful. Her upward inflection is really groan inducing at times. Sam Robert's cohost does a really great job of mocking her.



Rukia said:


> Those tag belts look atrocious.



Better then the copper pennies on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

These guys aren't the real tag champs.  Becky isn't the real women's champ.  And sadly... even Kevin Owens isn't the man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

> PWInsider.com is reporting The Undertaker recently had hip surgery, and that is the reason he was seen in new photos using crutches.
> 
> For those unaware, photos of The Undertaker surfaced on Reddit last week showing him using crutches while posing for photos with fans.  PWInsider.com also noted it is unknown if this would change any Wrestlemania plans, as it is Taker’s decision if he wants to wrestle each year.





I hope they caught it in time but I hope his next Mania is his last. Taker might end up like Andre if this keeps up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> These guys aren't the real tag champs.  Becky isn't the real women's champ.  And sadly... even Kevin Owens isn't the man.



The tag champs aren't the real tag champs either though. The New Day aren't holding the same lineal titles as Demolition.

The woman's championship has like zero lineage. There's only been like 2 champions ever. If you wanted to say she's not the real champion because she has an abysmal record against Charlotte and Sasha then sure.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

I know he is probably leaving.  But the WWE should approach the negotiations with Jericho with a blank check.  Whatever it takes to buy another year.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The tag champs aren't the real tag champs either though. The New Day aren't holding the same lineal titles as Demolition.
> 
> The woman's championship has like zero lineage. There's only been like 2 champions ever. If you wanted to say she's not the real champion because she has an abysmal record against Charlotte and Sasha then sure.


That's definitely why I am taking a shot at Becky.  She had no competition for that belt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

I feel like WWE would help themselves so much if they taught their guys how to lay down better pins. Dykstra's pen wasn't god awful and was better then most guys would lay down but I'd like it to be better if you're pinning the champions even if it's a trios match.

And is Tyson Kidd not coming back ever? Natty is taking parts of his gimmick now.



Rukia said:


> I know he is probably leaving.  But the WWE should approach the negotiations with Jericho with a blank check.  Whatever it takes to buy another year.



Why do you need him for a full years worth of appearances?

I wonder what Jericho's downside is. Ryback was getting 500k a year and Ibushi said they made it to the mid 6 figures on him too or maybe he said just 6 figures. Jericho is probably getting like a mil and change right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That's definitely why I am taking a shot at Becky.  She had no competition for that belt.



That's fair it's why I wasn't really a fan of that.

Honestly still thinking that Smackdown should trade Miz and Kallisto for Nia Jax, Zayn, and Cesaro.

Nia can monster heel or be the heavy to someone else. That would be a nice buildup for Becky.

Just have Sami put over Stroman and have him do his thing on Smackdown and people will forget the Stroman job in a few months. Put Cesaro on a similar track to and that trade looks reasonable from a kayfabe standpoint. Sami's never been a champion on the main roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Those forearm smashes on the barricade spot is one of the best barricade spots I've seen in any promotion.

Wow Corbin was just


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Jack Swagger is terrible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

That time AJ saved James Ellsworth's life.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

JE is a true star


----------



## Kenju (Oct 18, 2016)

THOSE CHANTS
ELLSWORTH >GOLBERG


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 18, 2016)

No chin music ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

Nearfall!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow did Otunga watch ECW Heatwave 98 for that call?

Like any smark that hates this but loves Ibushi v Yoshihiko or whatever really needs to reevaluate.

AJ loses for beating the shit out of Ellsworth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Goldberg segment was lit. The posts and reactions in here are enough to make you just shake your head and it's both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Idk I always bring up to people that this stuff is way more complex especially the real life interpersonal stuff. I understand all the reasons to hate Goldberg but it's like his detractors created this other character for Goldberg and are just unwilling to look at him for what he is. Even his biggest supporters know he's not this work rate god or an amazing promo but he's an entertainer through and through.
> 
> ...



Stop being good on the NF mic


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy for ellsworth and enjoyed the main event but they need to stop for a long ass time because they are going to run something great into the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Happy for ellsworth and enjoyed the main event but they need to stop for a long ass time because they are going to run something great into the ground.



It probably will end. Still can't help but like James, he just seems like a good dude that I can't help but be happy where he's at.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It probably will end. Still can't help but like James, he just seems like a good dude that I can't help but be happy where he's at.



I agree but that special unique comedy James brings will wear off if he's on TV in the spotlight every week.

Just use him once in a while.

I need a miz n James Elsworth feel like that'd be gold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I agree but that special unique comedy James brings will wear off if he's on TV in the spotlight every week.
> 
> Just use him once in a while.
> 
> I need a miz n James Elsworth feel like that'd be gold.



Just don't let Miz bury James


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Raw viewership


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2016)

*WWE Raw Viewership Sees Big Increase For Goldberg’s Return*
Last night’s edition of Monday Night Raw saw a big increase in viewership. Raw averaged 3.310 million viewers. This is a 13.5% increase from last week’s edition of Raw which drew 2.758 million viewers. The big attraction for this week’s Raw was getting to see the return of Bill Goldberg to WWE for the first time in 12 years.

The hourly breakdown is as follows (in millions):

Hour 1 – 3.167

Hour 2 – 3.106

Hour 3 – 3.118

Thanks to  for the numbers.


Source:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2016)

Adding to that apparently Smackdown had low turn out of audience members.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2016)

The announcers need to quit this lunatic fringe bullshit.  No one is buying it.  That isn't Dean's character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2016)

I haven't read the whole discussion but when it comes to main eventing I personally think the tiers should be; Title -> Draw power -> Gimmick 

By title I mean it's possible to put the IC title or tag team on last depending on draw power or if it's a gimmick match.

But a non-title match should never go over a title match and a non-title gimmick match should never go over a non-title match that features draw heavy wrestlers. Titles should be the most important thing, that's why I didn't like Taker/Lesnar going on last. This is just me personally tbh. Since the HIAC matches share all three elements that I addressed above, anyone of them going on last shouldn't be a problem. Roman's matches are tight tbh, it's his booking(altho they somewhat fixed it) and outside the ring stuff that's rough. Sasha and Charlotte have good draw power IMO, you can't tell by today's standards but at least their RAW main event was well-received. 

If this was Nikki and Brie headlining a PPV I'd get it, but IMO Sasha and Charlotte deserve it. 


And you know, we've had much worse main events all things considered


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I haven't read the whole discussion but when it comes to main eventing I personally think the tiers should be; Title -> Draw power -> Gimmick
> 
> By title I mean it's possible to put the IC title or tag team on last depending on draw power or if it's a gimmick match.
> 
> ...


Title Match agains the Streak vs Beast Match? really?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Sasha against Charlotte in a cage is definitely better than Orton taking on Wyatt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Title Match agains the Streak vs Beast Match? really?



Well Bryan winning the title did go last during that Mania. And it was great. 

but yeah Cena vs. Rollins should have gone last. You don't let a final for a championship in sports play second fiddle to an all star exhibition. If they wanted Lesnar/Taker to feel special and be the main event so bad, then they shouldn't have had a title match at that card. And I still would have been pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

The WWE has proven that they don't care about the order.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

@Gibbs dude, you should have seen how delicious Alexa looked tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

2K17 update.  Kevin Owens and I just won the tag titles at Battleground.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> And is Tyson Kidd not coming back ever? Natty is taking parts of his gimmick now.



I could've sworn that was confirmed, actually? Can't be bothered to look it up though.

-----------

Just got done with Smackdown BTW. First hour was a snoozefest and I was good and ready to write it off as SD's first actually shitty episode, then the 2nd hour happened. Match quality and entertainment value of the segments really picked up for some reason, and the main event was, once again, hilarious. Mostly because of the commentary this week; the stuff happening in the match paled in comparison to last week. Plus I was super worried about James because literally every bump he took was awkward. And he took a lot.

JBL is the best he's been on the table in his entire fucking career as an announcer. I'm not even exaggerating. He seems to be having a really good time on SD, and I like that he's allowed to be more of an asshole and pays way more attention to what's happening in the ring.

Anyway, overall, an average episode. The 1st and 2nd hours basically cancelled each other out.

I'm probably gonna check out Raw tomorrow. I totally forgot Goldberg was making a return, so I might as well see how that went down, plus I miss Kevin and the New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 2K17 update.  Kevin Owens and I just won the tag titles at Battleground.


Nope, never mind.  Major glitch.  I won the titles but they reverted back to New Day on Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2016)

Just wanna pound her.



Rukia said:


> Nope, never mind.  Major glitch.  I won the titles but they reverted back to New Day on Raw.


There are a ton of glitches in this game from what I've seen. Like the homie tried to post-match beat me and the game froze and shut down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I could've sworn that was confirmed, actually? Can't be bothered to look it up though.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...




This is why Smackdown has the advantage IMO, you can make up for an hour of shit or even an hour and a half of shit with a good main event. But you can't make up for 2 straight hours(sometimes 2.5) of torture. RAW needs to go back to 2 hours, and maybe add a third show for the low card(not main event smh). They have their own fucking medium to host said show. Maybe TNA, yup TNA sounds good. 

And they wont even have another WWECW situation on their hands because TNA aint that hot to begin with save for the Hardys.



Rukia said:


> Nope, never mind.  Major glitch.  I won the titles but they reverted back to New Day on Raw.



lol what? 



[S-A-F] said:


> There are a ton of glitches in this game from what I've seen. Like the homie tried to post-match beat me and the game froze and shut down.



Did he try to beat down Trip? 
Speaking of, when's the last time Trip got a beatdown?  
Oh right, Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> *WWE Raw Viewership Sees Big Increase For Goldberg’s Return*
> Last night’s edition of Monday Night Raw saw a big increase in viewership. Raw averaged 3.310 million viewers. This is a 13.5% increase from last week’s edition of Raw which drew 2.758 million viewers. The big attraction for this week’s Raw was getting to see the return of Bill Goldberg to WWE for the first time in 12 years.
> 
> The hourly breakdown is as follows (in millions):
> ...


GOATberg slayin it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is why Smackdown has the advantage IMO, you can make up for an hour of shit or even an hour and a half of shit with a good main event. But you can't make up for 2 straight hours(sometimes 2.5) of torture. RAW needs to go back to 2 hours, and maybe add a third show for the low card(not main event smh). They have their own fucking medium to host said show. Maybe TNA, yup TNA sounds good.
> 
> And they wont even have another WWECW situation on their hands because TNA aint that hot to begin with save for the Hardys.
> 
> ...


lmao nah I was bret hart and he was goldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lmao nah I was bret hart and he was goldberg.



rude


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2016)

nikki bella and that ped'ed tits lok so delicious


----------



## teddy (Oct 19, 2016)

Every wwe 2k game is literally riddled with glitches on release. all the more reason they need to switch up the release model to something to where to we have a new game every 2 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Oct 19, 2016)

oh my gawd, corbin stop being so based 


talking smack might as well be called the shit on bryan show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> *WWE Raw Viewership Sees Big Increase For Goldberg’s Return*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Viewership is down for everyone though and last year's episode had Sting and did a bigger number almost a million more viewers. The metrics on TV viewership are different, it doesn't matter as long as the USA Network needs them and appreciates the 18-49 numbers.

This network is hurting, they completely fumbled Mr.Robot's award buzz, shit got a .4 share in the 18-49 on the finale, and lost almost 45% of it's tracked audience. The 11 PM rerun of American Horror Story had about 40 thousand more viewers in that category which had been the saving grace for Mr. Robot.

The live numbers are a problem though. The attendance reports have been really bad. Just in terms of data points the Portland show that Rukia keeps referencing is on the right and the same venue from March 2015 for a Road to Wrestlemania live tour.

Rowan vs Fandango/  Ziggler vs Miz  
Lucha Dragons vs Bo Dallas & Tyler Breeze/ American Alpha & Hype Bros vs Ascension & Vaudevillains
R-Truth vs Luke Harper/ Apollo Crews vs Curt Hawkins
Emma & Natalya vs Sasha Banks and Summer Rae/ Heath & Rhyno vs Usos
Roman Reigns vs Big Show/ Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
New Day vs Ascension/ Naomi & Nikki vs Alexa Bliss & Natalyia & Carmella
Barrett vs Ziggler vs Ambrose/ Baron Corbin vs Jack Swagger
Daniel Bryan vs Kane / AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs John Cena

March 2015: 3,200 October 2016: 2,700

I mean the card has what like 70% of the same guys or basically dudes on the same tier, and had a Cena prop in 2016 that it didn't have in 2015. Data suggests that Cena is worth about a 20% bump over every other full-time roster member. There are places where they have growth in this new format and you'd think that the numbers would get better because they'll adjust that not so secret tier list of venues with data points that maximizes regional drawing power. 

But the other problem here is the damage they did closing out 2015 and opening 2016 as the booking of Seth hurt them and got most fans to a point they were still watching before WWE pulled the trigger and alienated a huge segment of the fanbase that they're still trying to get back. Think about the reactions in here as a microcosm of it all.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 19, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Paige
> 
> The game is over...



Hopefully this means we see Lashley in time for WM, Goldberg vs Lashley vs Lesnar.

Sasha vs Charlotte confirmed for main eventing, it can be as great as Sexy Star/Mariposa from LU.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2016)

Rhodes on wrestling: David Otunga

Glad wrestling ratings are up. Hopefully excitement can keep coming!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2016)

thats same grade a trashtalking. if i were daniel bryan i would most likely explode out of frustration and beat the shit out of corbin. fuck the script & kayfabe 

poor guy, i can only guess what's on his mind regarding his early retirement, depression and regrets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2016)

Goldberg is almost 50, but in good shape so he should be OK. Yet still, the idea of going against Brock at that age, even if it is Bill does worry me a little. I suppose since he hasn't taken the bumps like say, Hogan has, he doesn't have the debilitating injuries Hogan had.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2016)

Goldberg's grey beard is quite distracting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

I just wanna have fun watching wrasslin maggle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Well Goldberg definitely has wear and tear because it's not like it's easy coming from the NFL to prowrestling then to engage in an MMA regimen like Goldberg has for the past 12-15 years.

Goldberg is apparently in really great shape to. He was down to 265 which is 20 pounds lower then his billed weight. 

I kind of wonder what could have been though. A wrestler's prime is 35-40 and well it seems sort of possible that Goldberg could have been like Lashley and developed into a good worker really late.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

I think Kendrick needs to win the title.  He is the only one over in the cruiserweight division.  And I think he can put on some good programs and help some of the other guys get over.

Also, the commentators keep harping on this being his last chance.  He almost needs to leave if he loses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Well remember, the WWE only recently went public.  I'm going to speak as someone that has Monopoly money to play around with when it comes to investments.  I won't invest in the WWE.  The low television ratings make me nervous about the long term viability of the company.  I understand that people are watching television differently now.  But I just don't know if that is the only reason for the decline or not.  And I just don't think the data is conclusive either way.  Like it or not, there is a lot of uncertainty around the company and even the industry right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Kendrick needs to win the title.  He is the only one over in the cruiserweight division.  And I think he can put on some good programs and help some of the other guys get over.
> 
> Also, the commentators keep harping on this being his last chance.  He almost needs to leave if he loses.



Swann and Cedric are over as well though. 

The craziest thing about the Kendrick/TJP feud is that TJP is 5 years younger then Kendrick, he's fucking 32 years old 

Man 



WhatADrag said:


> Even tho both ratings are down, the wwe and sports in general do great numbers for what its worth live. I feel like ratings are down for both because its both their faults. Yeah wwe can just be downloaded and watched but there is a reason why it still has so many followers in viewing. A lot of people just aren't going to watch three hours of raw when they know 80 percent of the show will be trash so they ask what's the best parts of the show to skim thru the next day. The NFL ratings are down but I wouldn't be surprised if its because of the coli situation. I also feel like the NFL is in a wwe situation. No major stars and there only real liable draw is cena= brady. Like the only talk NFL has at the moment is Brady, the cowboys, and Colin whos garbage at the game. Most of the major outlets like Chicago and new York teams are trash. Like I can't stomach myself to watch a bears game at all anymore.



You really think the Kaep situation is the reason the ratings are down and it's got nothing to do with how the NFL markets their brand or the bad press the sport has gotten seperate from the Kaep situation. I always find when people bring that up as sort of the easiest way to skirt the fact that for the past 2 years we've seen the league lose guys with prime years left retire, box office drawing type talents too. Then people act like there isn't really a vacuum there. It's like well if Megatron isn't there then whose the guy taking his place? Atlanta is often times a dead in the water team people are programmed to not give a shit about them. Oh and the numbers were still down from 2014 to 2015 in a year where we didn't have the Kaep story but we had Cam and the Panthers as basically the leading story in the NFL. Idk seems like there are deeper issues here then Kaep kneeling and being the face of what might be the most progressive protest a group of athletes have launched since the 1960s. I mean it's an actual marketing story for the NFL too, it's a draw for them because either they hate him and want to see him get violently injured or they're behind him and want him to produce on the field.

Doug Baldwin should get more attention though. He's actually having a very very good season and has the most intellectually sound take on the entire thing.

WWE's biggest problem is that the ratings went down when they booked their world champion to be the worst chicken shit heel since almost ever, then they put the belt on the dude who gets some of the worst live reactions a top baby face has ever received in the history of professional wrestling. They gave people an out by continually telling the fanbase of loyalist they didn't give a shit about them and wanted the 5 year olds who turned 6 instead of them as viewers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Who is the chicken shit heel and who is the babyface in that story?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well remember, the WWE only recently went public.  I'm going to speak as someone that has Monopoly money to play around with when it comes to investments.  I won't invest in the WWE.  The low television ratings make me nervous about the long term viability of the company.  I understand that people are watching television differently now.  But I just don't know if that is the only reason for the decline or not.  And I just don't think the data is conclusive either way.  Like it or not, there is a lot of uncertainty around the company and even the industry right now.



You don't understand their business model or the shift they made then. WWE has experienced hand over hand growth over the past 4 years. Hell from 2014 to 2015 21% growth in revenue, and in terms of net/gross income they have experienced exponential growth due to the Network. Like we're talking 69% and 118% growth in both of those aforementioned categories.

Now this isn't even including what could be a bigger 2016 for them because Wrestlemania counts for this years annuals. Now without the Network or the profit they've started to turn from it they are a really terriawful business but it completely changes the revenue stream because they have cut out the middle man. That's why the hardcore fanbase is more of a premium for them because they want to drive subscription buys. 

Long story longer now that they've hit their break even point and are only working on profit from the Network we'll probably see them level off but there coffers are awfully full right now. 

They need to deploy the talent better though. For KENTA/Hideo Itami to get hurt working green as goose shit developmental guys for a what was around a $3,000 dollar live gate is fucking stupid and a waste of their newfound revenue streams. They pay guys 6 figure salaries for that shit.

NJPW is having their most profitable year yet under Kidani and that's despite losing 3 of their top 5 guys. So business in the two companies that matter most in the world is experiencing growth. Though I wouldn't be shocked if WWE sees a loss in 2017.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> Every wwe 2k game is literally riddled with glitches on release. *all the more reason they need to switch up the release model to something to where to we have a new game every 2 years*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> oh my gawd, corbin stop being so based
> 
> 
> talking smack might as well be called the shit on bryan show


No lie when he first debuted and got into the limbo with Ziggler I disliked him but I fucking love Corbin now. Man is so so based.


Rukia said:


> I think Kendrick needs to win the title.  He is the only one over in the cruiserweight division.  And I think he can put on some good programs and help some of the other guys get over.
> 
> Also, the commentators keep harping on this being his last chance.  He almost needs to leave if he loses.


Agreed. WWE NEEDS to do something with the division as a whole but so far all they've really invested time in storyline wise is Kendrick/TJP. Kendrick needs to win to not only finish his story arc but also because I feel like once the TJP/Kendirck feud is done hopefully the others can start getting inserted into their own personal storyline and the title picture.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Fun Fact: Kaep had the 2nd highest selling jersey in the NFL for September.



Rukia said:


> Who is the chicken shit heel and who is the babyface in that story?



Seth and Roman.



Lord Trollbias said:


> No lie when he first debuted and got into the limbo with Ziggler I disliked him but I fucking love Corbin now. Man is so so based.



I've been high on him since NXT but I have to say that the match he had with Jack Swagger has to be one of the most enjoyable squashes I've seen in a while. In like 3-4 years imagine how much better he's going to be when he's in his prime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

Watching Raw right now. An hour in and New Day are making 420 jokes about their title reign.

Look, I can totally get why there are people out there that dislike them right now, but I just... fucking can't.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Bleacher Report is raving about Alexa and Carmella from last night; and I don't blame them.  Good night for the new newbies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seth and Roman.


I gotcha.  I thought you were hating on Miz again.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bleacher Report is raving about Alexa and Carmella from last night; and I don't blame them.  Good night for the new newbies.



Alexa was pretty great last night.

Carmella... tried her best. She got kinda stuck in a beyond-token promo that slowly died the longer it went on. Her delivery was pretty on-point though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Swann and Cedric are over as well though.
> 
> The craziest thing about the Kendrick/TJP feud is that TJP is 5 years younger then Kendrick, he's fucking 32 years old
> 
> ...



To be fair last years super bowl is the third most watched ever. It was close to reaching second by just a few thousand or so I believe. So I'd like to think the stories of cam newton and Peyton manning retired helped with that. You got to take in consideration a lot of ratings could be down the last few years in the regular season based off the fact most of the teams were trash so there was no point in watching. Like can we look at the lowest rated games on TV from last year I bet you its including a losing record team who can't make the playoffs.  Like did last years playoffs do well? From what I heard they did. As a Chicago fan and hating the packers I still won't watch Thursday night because of how trash we are with this record and we have a messy qb situation. And I bet you most of Chicago is thinking that as well.

Besides Brady star power still remaining amazing. Every other house hold name are struggling. Eli team is last. Drew brews team seems to never make it to the playoffs anymore. All the cam hype is gone with the panthers having the same record as the bears. Andrew luck was supposed to be huge but has failed this season so far and last season. Aaron rodgers and the packers arent looking the same. Then every other team has a new qb every year.

I only used kap because I see multiple articles blaming  him for the low ratings.
People have been calling it the kap effect.


But yeah I couldn't stand to stomach Rollins title reign and then the entire push with roman where wwe is trying so hard they had Cole announce before the show "wheater you like him or dislike him you're passionate." Like what type of shit is that? And then reading James Ellsworth has been the first dude since forever to get a title shot who wasn't a member of the shield.  That hurt my stomach for some reason.

Raw would be so much better if they took Rollins out of the title picture because he's been in it ever since his cash in and coming back from his injury. And then if roman was heel it'd help wwe out a lot because they look stupid having this guy get booed so hard no matter what he does. At least give the fans a logical reason to boo my guy.

This is why even though the internet saying this Charlotte n Sasha shit is being forced down our throats. This match being the main event is so refreshing on the fact it doesn't involve a shield member.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

I like promos that feature some real life truths. The world has changed through social media.  We know more than ever about these characters.

Rollins criticizing Reigns for his suspension was great.  I love Cena going after Ambrose.  And Carmella dropped some truths of her own last night.  It was excellent imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

At the end of the 2nd hour of Raw. Jesus this Rusev promo is uncomfortable.  It's literally him sitting in the middle of the ring talking about how much he loves his family, while the audience boos and chants USA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> At the end of the 2nd hour of Raw. Jesus this Rusev promo is uncomfortable.  It's literally him sitting in the middle of the ring talking about how much he loves his family, while the audience boos and chants USA.


You can talk about my family but you can't talk about me


----------



## Larcher (Oct 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> oh my gawd, corbin stop being so based
> 
> 
> talking smack might as well be called the shit on bryan show


Corbin gets better every time I see him. Everything from his promos to ring performance. Give him a major feud already Smackdown.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> thats same grade a trashtalking. if i were daniel bryan i would most likely explode out of frustration and beat the shit out of corbin. fuck the script & kayfabe
> 
> poor guy, i can only guess what's on his mind regarding his early retirement, depression and regrets



Fam kayabe would be Bryans saving grace if he tried starting on Corbin, dudes easily the 2nd toughest on the roster behind Brock.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You can talk about my family but you can't talk about me



Yeah, that part turned it around and made me remember "oh, right, he's a asshole". 

Still, it was a complete 180 from a couple minutes ago where he was irate with the fans for booing his family. Really, the whole segment was just kinda cluttered and weird.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't like the way WWE, RAW in particular, seems to need everyone to be a promo to "get over". At least not in the same style I see. It's always about zingers and snappy comebacks, and rarely ever about straight intensity anymore. Like Bret Hart was no Rock, and he wasn't the best promo but he could get his message across, yet the best thing about him was his ringwork. That's where he really shined. Or you know, someone like Taker that never even really spoke all too much, but he had intensity and presence. I feel like emphasis on that is lacking.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

Jericho easily could have gone full babyface on raw this week.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2016)

WAKA FLACKA WOOO

lol the girls were holding back laughter


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

Middle of the 3rd hour. TJ Perkins match Start 

Cedric seems like he's a little more over than Perkins. Not hard to see why to be honest. Neese and Gulak still seem like they're having a bit of trouble.

The match is pretty good so far. I like that the audience seems to slowly be getting more into the Cruiserweights. I will wish they'd try to dedicate a full hour or so to them though. I don't like the current setup of "Raw show, also a cruiserweight match or 2 I guess". If they're bothering to accentuate the division with different colored tape rope and darker lighting, I don't see why they're not trying to centralize it into its own thing. Like a show-within-a-show type thing to make it seem like a bigger deal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I gotcha.  I thought you were hating on Miz again.





Never happened. 



Rukia said:


> Bleacher Report is raving about Alexa and Carmella from last night; and I don't blame them.  Good night for the new newbies.





WhatADrag said:


> To be fair last years super bowl is the third most watched ever. It was close to reaching second by just a few thousand or so I believe. So I'd like to think the stories of cam newton and Peyton manning retired helped with that. You got to take in consideration a lot of ratings could be down the last few years in the regular season based off the fact most of the teams were trash so there was no point in watching. Like can we look at the lowest rated games on TV from last year I bet you its including a losing record team who can't make the playoffs. Like did last years playoffs do well? From what I heard they did. As a Chicago fan and hating the packers I still won't watch Thursday night because of how trash we are with this record and we have a messy qb situation. And I bet you most of Chicago is thinking that as well.
> 
> Besides Brady star power still remaining amazing. Every other house hold name are struggling. Eli team is last. Drew brews team seems to never make it to the playoffs anymore. All the cam hype is gone with the panthers having the same record as the bears. Andrew luck was supposed to be huge but has failed this season so far and last season. Aaron rodgers and the packers arent looking the same. Then every other team has a new qb every year.
> 
> ...



You get why this is an issue of branding right and how if Kaep is such a problem then why is he drawing money? Like the number 1 hidden thing about sports is that these guys have drawing power like any other entertainer. Like just an example Allen Iverson was a similar problem for the image of the NBA in the early 2000s, DUIs, the tattoos, the clothes, the explicit rap album that was never released, like he was persona non grata. That said Billy King who was the GM of the 76ers and one of the most respected guys in Basketball gave a very candid interview and was asked if any of the other owners told him and his owner they wanted Iverson to stop being Iverson and stop being hood.

He said no none of them cared because every night Iverson showed up they would get a sell out crowd, he sold out there building. This is very very similar.

In terms of the household name thing again that's branding because the NFL is so QB driven, because there are so many injuries to key players, because they've lost some really key players to retirement, because the NFL has this crazy stigma surrounding it as they try to basically play the role of Big Tobacco as they publicly mishandle concussion research. I mean they just put a team in LA, the next generation of QBs is just getting started with Carr, Wentz, and Dak just to name a few. Like I just feel as though trying to lay it at Kaep's fight is this really disingenuous argument that a certain section of people want to get over because Kaep has created this crazy uncomfortable situation for people where they can't just hide in their bubble. So those articles can make any claims they want, the dude draws for the NFL and that's what's at play here. I mean the players basically calling the commissioner of the league whose trying to outlaw anything resembling fun in TD celebrations probably has a lot more to do with it then Kaep.

You omitted some QBs by mistake btw and I think if you actually looked it up you'd see the NFL is in a cycle where most teams have actually retained their QBs or only have new starters due to injury. Really the poster child for this is Cleveland. Maybe the situation in Denver could be lumped into this but Peyton got old and retired. The Texans are in on that in a domino effect of sorts and even if NYJ went back to Geno they're still going back to their own developmental QB. So it's not really the turnover rate in QB you're making it out to be. There's like a handful of teams who have the carousel going.



WhatADrag said:


> But yeah I couldn't stand to stomach Rollins title reign and then the entire push with roman where wwe is trying so hard they had Cole announce before the show "wheater you like him or dislike him you're passionate." Like what type of shit is that? And then reading James Ellsworth has been the first dude since forever to get a title shot who wasn't a member of the shield. That hurt my stomach for some reason.
> 
> Raw would be so much better if they took Rollins out of the title picture because he's been in it ever since his cash in and coming back from his injury. And then if roman was heel it'd help wwe out a lot because they look stupid having this guy get booed so hard no matter what he does. At least give the fans a logical reason to boo my guy.
> 
> This is why even though the internet saying this Charlotte n Sasha shit is being forced down our throats. This match being the main event is so refreshing on the fact it doesn't involve a shield member.



Shouldn't the stat be that Ellsworth is the first non-shield member to be in a title match in a while because the way that's structured seems to imply that a Shield member hasn't basically held a world championship for like 16 out of the past 24 months or so.

I sort of agree with the Rollins aspect of this but I think the bigger problem is how HHH's pedigree rebooted the WWE continuity into acting like he was a face. I think you're conflating time a little bit because there's like an entire 8 month stretch where Seth was gone though admittedly he hasn't left the title chase. I think one thing that can't really go unnoticed is that they were really trying to push him as this number 1 pick and the future, the ESPN mock draft that had him at number 1 or whatever was really good publicity for them. 



Honestly one of the funniest conversations I've ever seen take place in here was over that match yesterday. I completely agree with you on that Drag and Roman as a heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> At the end of the 2nd hour of Raw. Jesus this Rusev promo is uncomfortable.  It's literally him sitting in the middle of the ring talking about how much he loves his family, while the audience boos and chants USA.



Rusev is honestly one of the worst heels in WWE but in the best way. Dude is just not a real heel in 2016. Like he's basically never really been a heel in any of these feuds, the crowd and the wrestlers as surrogates for the crowd are actually the heels in this feud.


Shirker said:


> Middle of the 3rd hour. TJ Perkins match Start
> 
> Cedric seems like he's a little more over than Perkins. Not hard to see why to be honest. Neese and Gulak still seem like they're having a bit of trouble.
> 
> The match is pretty good so far. I like that the audience seems to slowly be getting more into the Cruiserweights. I will wish they'd try to dedicate a full hour or so to them though. I don't like the current setup of "Raw show, also a cruiserweight match or 2 I guess". If they're bothering to accentuate the division with different colored tape rope and darker lighting, I don't see why they're not trying to centralize it into its own thing. Like a show-within-a-show type thing to make it seem like a bigger deal.



Ok so you know how there are guys in here who kind of seem to lump in any fan on the internet or a line of thinking into a box and think that everyone who likes a certain brand/type of wrestling will always like the material presented as long as the work rate is there? But at the same time there are snobby ass fans who are work rate nazis.

To me Tony Nese and TJP are the dudes you show them so they can understand that it's not just about work rate or moves or flips because they are two of the most bland yet great workers there are.

The giving up the third hour is a pipe dream, it's literally one of my least favorite tropes. Even the posts in here from people whose opinions I really respect I hate seeing people lament that third hour. It's money for them, they're not going to ever go back of their own volition. But I do think if they wanted to make a wrestling hour and put the CWC guys on for an hour in the time slot I think it'd be optimal. Actually the most optimal scenario is the reshuffle NXT and the CWC dudes then put the CWC dudes on the Network and NXT on USA because otherwise it's just them exposing the bullshit here.

Like Drew Gulak and Tony Nese get talking segments on Raw but Nakamura, Roode, Joe, and Itami are killing themselves in fucking Largo Florida for a $3000 live gate.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Rusev is honestly one of the worst heels in WWE but in the best way. Dude is just not a real heel in 2016. Like he's basically never really been a heel in any of these feuds, the crowd and the wrestlers as surrogates for the crowd are actually the heels in this feud.



Basically, yeah. 

It's why I wasn't too keen on the Carmella/Nikki promo, despite it at the very least being fine from a technical standpoint. I tried to like that segment. I really did. I've been feeling recently that I've been unfair to Nikki and thought "well, the crowd clearly likes her, so maybe I'm just being a dick", but by the end of it, I was dead.

I dislike ragging on performers for stuff like their voices and body type, because I just think it's stupid and unfair to knock something someone has little control over, but that said: GOD Nikki's delivery. Her accent really makes her sound more vapid, whiney and annoying than her opponent who's entire gimmick is that she's vapid, whiney and annoying. That on top of the way she downplayed Carmella's grievances, the way she patted herself on the back, the way she repeatedly shot back at Carmella "You're just jealous. Fuck you internet!" pretty much made me give up on trying halfway through.

It really makes it hard to cheer for her when not only was Carmella addressing a somewhat large elephant in the room, but also that because Nikki is just naturally terrible at endearing herself to people. It makes me wish they'd never brought the Total Bellas thing up and just would've gone for the regular heel thing of "you stole my spotlight and I hate you".



> Ok so you know how there are guys in here who kind of seem to lump in any fan on the internet or a line of thinking into a box and think that everyone who likes a certain brand/type of wrestling will always like the material presented as long as the work rate is there? But at the same time there are snobby ass fans who are work rate nazis.
> 
> To me Tony Nese and TJP are the dudes you show them so they can understand that it's not just about work rate or moves or flips because they are two of the most bland yet great workers there are.



I'm pretty high on Perkins, but even I can admit that's mostly because of his entrance, which just about hits every right button with me. If not for it, I'd probably put him in the same boat as guys like Cesaro, Alberto and Swagger: acknowledging that they're talented, but being too bored with any of them to care.

All the same, I hope he can overcome it somehow, cuz the fact is, regardless of the reason, I do genuinely like him.



> The giving up the third hour is a pipe dream, it's literally one of my least favorite tropes. Even the posts in here from people whose opinions I really respect I hate seeing people lament that third hour. It's money for them, they're not going to ever go back of their own volition. But I do think if they wanted to make a wrestling hour and put the CWC guys on for an hour in the time slot I think it'd be optimal. Actually the most optimal scenario is the reshuffle NXT and the CWC dudes then put the CWC dudes on the Network and NXT on USA because otherwise it's just them exposing the bullshit here.
> 
> Like Drew Gulak and Tony Nese get talking segments on Raw but Nakamura, Roode, Joe, and Itami are killing themselves in fucking Largo Florida for a $3000 live gate.



Yeah, agreed. I don't really even mind the 3rd hour, it's the time management I can't stand. Having one hour of Raw to hype the crowd up, 45 minutes to an hour for CWD and the rest for Raw's main eventers would be choice. Scattering around the matches the way they are just makes them seem like... matches. Why'd you all spend a month hyping up an entire division when they're just going to be... matches?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2016)

ted. said:


> Every wwe 2k game is literally riddled with glitches on release. all the more reason they need to switch up the release model to something to where to we have a new game every 2 years


Yup on the first day I played my cousin's copy the caw disappeared when we got backstage.  They really need t iron these things out before releasing them. An extra few months to another year really would go a long way for these games. Because as it is they're coming out earlier and earlier. This years game feels rushed as hell. Menus are weak, mycareer seems about the same from what I've seen and there is no showcase.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yup on the first day I played my cousin's copy the caw disappeared when we got backstage.  They really need t iron these things out before releasing them. An extra few months to another year really would go a long way for these games. Because as it is they're coming out earlier and earlier. This years game feels rushed as hell. Menus are weak, mycareer seems about the same from what I've seen and there is no showcase.



Such games are a ill-fit for yearly release. What they need to do is make them highly customizable and release a title every 3 years or so. I think an HD version of Fire Pro Wrestling for example with sharper graphics is possible at this point.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 19, 2016)

well WWE released somewhat of a new Ambrose shirt . They really just added blue but it does look better. Nothing special but it'll have to do


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2016)

@SoulTaker Do your fingers ever bleed?


----------



## teddy (Oct 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No lie when he first debuted and got into the limbo with Ziggler I disliked him but I fucking love Corbin now. Man is so so based.



i liked him since i first heard his theme song back in nxt and i liked his look. back then i was just hoping to see the in-ring and promo improvement i'm seeing today. dude is one of the few heels with a convincing character and his ability to bring the banter to supplement that is part of what makes him must see for me. that and i just like seeing dudes who can work that big man style

expecting to see a title on him by summerslam if he continues improving at this rate



[S-A-F] said:


> Yup on the first day I played my cousin's copy the caw disappeared when we got backstage.  They really need t iron these things out before releasing them. An extra few months to another year really would go a long way for these games. Because as it is they're coming out earlier and earlier. This years game feels rushed as hell. Menus are weak, mycareer seems about the same from what I've seen and there is no showcase.



tfw your fanbase has to wait a couple months after release for a game that won't shit itself because of reasons 

playing a niche game right now in kof xiv and strangely enough the characters are where i want or expect them to be on the screen. the standard should be higher for triple A devs and publishers but this is what we're left with sadly


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Drew Gulak looks like Andy Samberg



Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker Do your fingers ever bleed?



No but my eyes do...

To be honest it's all stream of consciousness type stuff 



ted. said:


> i liked him since i first heard his theme song back in nxt and i liked his look. back then i was just hoping to see the in-ring and promo improvement i'm seeing today. dude is one of the few heels with a convincing character and his ability to bring the banter to supplement that is part of what makes him must see for me. that and i just like seeing dudes who can work that big man style
> 
> expecting to see a title on him by summerslam if he continues improving at this rate



Honestly I feel like they cooled him off a little bit so they wouldn't have to put him in a mid card title feud because they want him to go over.

I think a lot of purists are pretty shitty at understanding the merits of a big man as an obstacle and worker. It's a different style and to me can be just as pleasing if you let them hoss and power move in matches.

I watched every Nitro from 96-97 and there's a lot of Kevin Nash. Tbh without watching the PPVs his work is fit for the TV style which definitely has merit and it's not like all his PPV matches are terrible. Corbin and Cass both have that potential to me but perhaps better in ring given how much of a focus that is now. Corbin was apparently training standing moonsaults back in NXT.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Such games are a ill-fit for yearly release. What they need to do is make them highly customizable and release a title every 3 years or so. I think an HD version of Fire Pro Wrestling for example with sharper graphics is possible at this point.


Yeah I never got around to playing Fire Pro Wrestling. I see it in the PSN shop all the time but never get around to buying it.Think I'll do that next time since it looks like my type of game.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2016)

I wish the games would go back to a more arcade-style, with BGM. I would much prefer BGM to repetitive commentary and crowd noise.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

I enjoyed JBL's main event commentary last night.


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?


It was for a bit back when Cena was really in his rampant years, not solely because of him just the product itself felt stale and boring and I actually stopped watching for awhile. Nexus was what brought me back and though WWE and wrestling in general has its ups and downs I'm still enjoying the product and the wrestlers on display.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



No, but I will be honest, I find it effecting me a little less than years past.

Goldberg's return for instance. I could tell everyone in the crowd was excited and I wanted to be just as excited (since i like me some 'Berg), but all I could muster up was "this is pretty cool." I feel like I would've been quite geeked out as recently as 2 or 3 years ago.

But nah, in general, it's still a gay old time when I can manage to get invested. SD's Main Event last night was fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

I just realize that at times with all these analysis of matches and wrestlers, the arguments, etc. that maybe people have taken wrestling too serious especially myself. The James Ellsworth storyline was a shot in the arm for me cause even Goldberg didn't excite me coming back.

I think I lost my smile for wrestling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2016)

I like drinking beer and watching wrestling.

But I find the roster to be really thin right now.  I had a lot more guys that I could root for 10-15 years ago.

Now it is: Styles, Sasha, Owens, Jericho, Miz, Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss, maybe Cesaro and that is about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

It's not even that though Rukia. It's more like even a cool moment like Sasha vs Charlotte Hell in a Cell is kinda dull for me when it is pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I wish the games would go back to a more arcade-style, with BGM. I would much prefer BGM to repetitive commentary and crowd noise.


Yeah the commentary is TRASH. holy shit its so bad! It sounds like a mixture of commentary from the very old games with everything that's wrong with the current wwe commentary booth. The crowd noise is pretty bad too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's not even that though Rukia. It's more like even a cool moment like Sasha vs Charlotte Hell in a Cell is kinda dull for me when it is pretty awesome stuff.


You have definitely lost your enthusiasm if you don't get excited about the boss!





[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah the commentary is TRASH. holy shit its so bad! It sounds like a mixture of commentary from the very old games with everything that's wrong with the current wwe commentary booth. The crowd noise is pretty bad too.


does not bother me.  I don't listen to the commentary.  I mute and have other videos playing or listen to music.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

Did Alexa almost lose her top last night?  I have studied that match!  It seems like she had to tie it after the match.


----------



## Ae (Oct 20, 2016)

@Rukia 
We need to pray to the wrestling gods for something like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm all for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah the commentary is TRASH. holy shit its so bad! It sounds like a mixture of commentary from the very old games with everything that's wrong with the current wwe commentary booth. The crowd noise is pretty bad too.



I regret getting the game so much again 

Honestly wish I had just waited for South Park game.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah the commentary is TRASH. holy shit its so bad! It sounds like a mixture of commentary from the very old games with everything that's wrong with the current wwe commentary booth. The crowd noise is pretty bad too.



The crowd noise baffles me.

Like, wrestling game commentary has never been good ever, so it's whatevs, but I don't remember the crowd noise being this atrocious until 2 or 3 years ago. Do I just have selective memory or have they been actively making it _worse_?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

"But the Fan boys will say that Zayn is Championship material when he's not"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd forgive all that shit in 2k17 if the gameplay was just fast again. I hate sims. It's a vidya gaem FFS


----------



## Larcher (Oct 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> No, but I will be honest, I find it effecting me a little less than years past.
> 
> Goldberg's return for instance. I could tell everyone in the crowd was excited and I wanted to be just as excited (since i like me some 'Berg), but all I could muster up was "this is pretty cool." I feel like I would've been quite geeked out as recently as 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> But nah, in general, it's still a gay old time when I can manage to get invested. SD's Main Event last night was fun.


Goldberg's return was exciting, not as much as the crowd was feeling, but I was invested none the less.

Smackdown this week was nice with exception of Curt Hawkins and Carmella's promo, but at least she dropped the accent.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



Eddie Guerrero's death kinda snapped me out of it, since he was the very first wrestler whose career I actively followed for a long time. Since his days in ECW at least. Having him die so suddenly did darken the profession to me a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2016)

Better than any fuckstain commentary Yukes featured in their games.


----------



## Yahiko (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?


When the rock left,i started to lose interest in wrestling. Most of my favorite wrestlers are retired or semi retired. I miss so many episodes nowadays but i still keep myself updated with the wrestling news and storylines etc. I never miss royal rumble and wrestlemania though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 20, 2016)

The commentary in 2k17 is fine. I actually really like it despite not liking Cole.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2016)

AJ's phenomenal blitz is so fucking slow in the game its like 20fps


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

Pretty crazy how much fatter Chris Hero got. He's going to be on a lot of people's wrestler of the year list though.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'd forgive all that shit in 2k17 if the gameplay was just fast again. I hate sims. It's a vidya gaem FFS


Gotta make it like the "real thing", bro.  I wish there was an alternative game that had the arcade style.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



I check in on and off. Don't follow as much as I once did. Just bought tickets to RAW for Hartford .

I think wrestling could very easily fix some of the creative problems that they have, but they have to keep material PG or w/e since wrestling started to get a very nasty rep for injuries and trashy content. idk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



I wish it was more adult-oriented, but I still enjoy it as long as my favourite guys are out there doing cool shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 20, 2016)

Honestly, Raw is the more commercial show that's meant for the larger public, so they could keep raw pg and have Smackdown be more directed towards adults. That way they're catering to different demographics.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



Fans don't want to hear it but they're not really consistent. A lot of us move the goal post, so to speak, on WWE and there are more than a few who don't have any consistency in what they want or expect from the company.

Here's an actual breakdown with some examples otherwise you can just skip to the end and get the cliffnotes.

We want new stars, they give you guys Balor. I've really tried to stay away from shitting on Balor because I watched him so much in NXT but it's like people don't even shit on Balor for his flaws it's shitting on him for his push. It's like so his 14 years of experience before coming here doesn't matter, the almost 2 years he spent as the face of NXT drawing really good crowds when they would tour means nothing, because he came in and got a crazy push? Like you wanted someone new and you want to dispute his dues, the dude who made the Bullet Club which is the most over stable in North America despite being created in a Japanese fed because it was in Japan.

Or better yet Jericho. You know some people wanted him to retire when he was a face and working with New Day. There were people in here seething that he got the AJ Styles program and didn't even like the heel work. Now Jericho is more over then like 99% and people want him in a championship program.

Not that WWE is absolved I mean the Roman Reigns conversation is the absolute worst conversation in professional wrestling and really does have this domino effect of negativity that makes people feel like Vince just doesn't give a darn about what the people who will pay their $9.99 to the Network want.

Dean Ambrose is another example of this. I swore up and down this dude was overrated that if you put him in Roman's top spot all of his flaws would be under the microscope and people would turn on him. What happened? Well the condensed version is that he was pushed to the top of the card and people turned on him based off of 2 performances which were actually below the improving standard he had been setting for himself.

Personally only 3 things have made wrestling not as much fun over the years for me. HHH----->John Cena------> Roman Reigns and it's funny how each guy basically took the mantle from each other. People gained an appreciation for the former 2's work when WWE stopped pushing them to excess as some really weird way to make them look unnecessarily strong just so they can book themselves into a corner and give shitty dirty finishes.

*Long story longer HHH, Cena, and Roman's booking makes WWE do terrible things but most fans have no idea what they want, or consider the business aspect, and only know what they don't want in the moment.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks dudes been finding it harder to not just sit back and enjoy wrasslin as much. I kinda want that feeling back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

TNA will not die





> Toronto – Anthem Sports &amp; Entertainment Corp. (“Anthem”), the parent company of Fight Network, today confirmed that it recently made a working capital loan to fund the operations of TNA Impact Wrestling. Fight Network is a licensee of TNA programming for broadcast in the U.S., Canada and other international markets, and is also the exclusive licensee of TNA for streaming Internet-delivered TV.
> 
> Fight Network has also offered to provide TNA Impact Wrestling with funding to repay the loans made by Mr. Billy Corgan and is positioned to provide additional transitional assistance to the company.
> 
> “TNA is a strong property for Fight Network and as a licensee and global distribution partner we have a keen interest in seeing the company not only survive but continue to grow and thrive, alongside our own growth,” said Leonard Asper, CEO of Anthem. “We are hopeful that the company can soon get back to doing what it does best, which is to produce great wrestling content.”


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh my penis is hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

isn't Shawn retired?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

It's a dream at best


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> isn't Shawn retired?


Yeah but the fact aj posted it himself makes me hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

you don't create stars by relying on older ones. You create them by giving them a chance.

What the company needs  isn't dream matches , it's creative freedom. Let the wrestlers breathe. Some will fall, some will rise to the occasion.

Either way I think Shawn should stay retired. Goldberg should too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah but the fact aj posted it himself makes me hard


I mean don't get me wrong, this feud would have been amazing a few years ago but Shawn's probably not as agile as he used to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh my penis is hard



That's not cool to tease people with, please make it happen


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean don't get me wrong, this feud would have been amazing a few years ago but Shawn's probably not as agile as he used to be.


Match is a 3/5 with them just standing in the ring and doing a stare down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not cool to tease people with, please make it happen



I know such a mean thing to do. My imagination is killing me at the moment .


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you don't create stars by relying on older ones. You create them by giving them a chance.
> 
> What the company needs  isn't dream matches , it's creative freedom. Let the wrestlers breathe. Some will fall, some will rise to the occasion.
> 
> Either way I think Shawn should stay retired. Goldberg should too.



Ok so which new stars does this match hurt because it looks to me that it's helping to legitimize a new one in AJ Styles.

Who does the Goldberg program hurt? So wait Brock should squash a full timer? Should WWE just punt everything they've put into Brock and say thanks but no thanks, you draw, you've been in some MotY contenders for us in the recent past but stay home.

So whose chance is this hurting? Tyler Breeze(28)? Bray Wyatt(29)? Apollo Crews(29)? Baron Corbin(32)?

I agree about the creative freedom but the two issues are mutually exclusive for the most part and there's a lack of consideration about the age curve of wrestlers because we're programmed to look at sports and athletics as a young man's game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Only reason why hbk should stay retired is because he left in a perfect way.
Other than that I'd be down for this like I would have been down for Bryan vs hbk.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone else having trouble with the network? Shit keeps buffering.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok so which new stars does this match hurt because it looks to me that it's helping to legitimize a new one in AJ Styles.
> 
> Who does the Goldberg program hurt? So wait Brock should squash a full timer? Should WWE just punt everything they've put into Brock and say thanks but no thanks, you draw, you've been in some MotY contenders for us in the recent past but stay home.
> 
> ...



You're making a lot of presumptuous questions based on his commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok so which new stars does this match hurt because it looks to me that it's helping to legitimize a new one in AJ Styles.
> 
> Who does the Goldberg program hurt? So wait Brock should squash a full timer? Should WWE just punt everything they've put into Brock and say thanks but no thanks, you draw, you've been in some MotY contenders for us in the recent past but stay home.
> 
> ...



you  think that old school fans are gonna let AJ get a win over Shawn?

Or how about if Goldberg faced off against Bray?



It's not that easy to say that this won't hurt new generation by being compared to the one that was given lots of leeway back in the 90s.


Fans can shit on anything that doesn't go their way. As you said, they don't know what they want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

I see so many 'attitude guys' say these guys suck and IWC say the old guys sucked at wrestling.

Yet over and over WWE tries to talk about the past and never legitimately putting their both feet forward to the future.

Pisses me off really. Either choose to go Attitude, or accept that it happened and move on.

This inconsistency also hurts people like Reigns, Rollins, KO, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 20, 2016)

Bray losing to Undertaker at WM? OK.
Bray losing to Kane? No.
Bray losing to Randy? No. 

He needs to be established as the top, credible heel for Smackdown. Leading up to a WWE title win eventually. 

Let Corbin take the belt off Ziggler.

Find some way to put American Alpha (Gable in particular because I'm biased) and Breeze over. Breezango vs. Alpha feud perhaps? Breezango takes the titles from Rhyno and Slater, and have a brief back and forth with Alpha. 

Cesaro should honestly be drafted to Smackdown. 

Maybe Miz deserves a 2nd run with the WWE title as a "thank you" run?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

Miz has earned a shot at AJ. Plus people sick of Dean vs AJ so might as well give them something new.


American Alpha is still liked, it's just that they're putting Usos over as heels so when Alpha wins it, people will be happy they did.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Don't know how this convo switched to bray


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2016)

Put the title on Bray


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Hbk vs styles and bray losing to Kane are different things


----------



## Sauce (Oct 20, 2016)

> In a feud with Rollins in career mode
> I win the final match at the ppv
> Rollins wins the feud, anyways.


----------



## teddy (Oct 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh my penis is hard


De-age hbk by 12 years and i'd willingly volunteer for cryogenic sleep till the rumble

this is just a massive tease that will never happen like prime sting vs prime taker


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You're making a lot of presumptuous questions based on his commentary.



Not really 



Dean Ambrose said:


> you  think that old school fans are gonna let AJ get a win over Shawn?
> 
> Or how about if Goldberg faced off against Bray?
> 
> ...



Yeah and this is one of the clearest examples of it just wow. Like dude you realize AJ Styles is new right? He hasn't been here a year even 

Old school fans have the weirdest fucking relationship with HBK ever and most "old-school" fans like AJ, he's one of the most universally well liked wrestlers ever. Rock went over Hogan and that pretty much crushes that entire rhetoric.

So WWE got Goldberg to come out of retirement for Bray when his deal definitely has some level of creative control and he's got to be complicit in it as well? This is the business side aspect in that regard and hey how about the fact you're putting two mainstream guys to put eyes on the product and hope people stick around for the other stuff. If you get the network for this match chances are you're watching the undercard too which is apart of drawing.

There's an entire new generation of fans dude. You think Goldberg is for the kiddies? No Goldberg is for the dude in highschool in 1997-1998 who almost twenty years later is in his mid 30s and has a family so WWE can get at those kids who may not be watching the product or that dad to now pay for the network and come back to the product. Oh and it's not complete shit and it's a program with Lesnar who if he wasn't facing would also get complaints because of the likelihood of him winning against a main roster talent.




Dean Ambrose said:


> I see so many 'attitude guys' say these guys suck and IWC say the old guys sucked at wrestling.
> 
> Yet over and over WWE tries to talk about the past and never legitimately putting their both feet forward to the future.
> 
> ...



Ok this is crazy from the standpoint that a Shield member has been involved in every world title feud since what Royal Rumble 14? You're namesake just finished off what was actually one of the most protected title runs of the decade, probably even more so then Punk. And I get it I resent the fuck out of them for fumbling on Punk but this stance is just like there's no winning with you. You move the goal post man. Like yeah Roman should be a heel, Seth should have better booking as a face, Zayn should be on Smackdown, Owens should be booked stronger, but look at who the world champions are and tell me that's not progress that this isn't trending in the right direction. 

So if we're wiping the slate clean on part timers, and we sort of have to at this point, then who does it hurt to have two part timers work each other? Hell the last Brock match was against Orton and most of you hate fucking Orton. Aren't you a Boreton user? I just don't understand how you can shit on them for not burying their current talent and working within the parameters the talent is obvioisly setting.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Bray losing to Undertaker at WM? OK.
> Bray losing to Kane? No.
> Bray losing to Randy? No.
> 
> ...



He's probably about to beat Orton and why does he have to be the top heel this cycle? There's not even an inkling of who his Mania opponent is or if he'll get booked even stronger around that time to set up for what's ostensibly a new season. 

I mean AJ is the more valuable of the two for the moment and you can flip the switch on Bray later anyway. Yeah they book him too weak but we don't know what they're doing now that Harper is back and they're adding new things. Hell maybe they let the crowd turn AJ and you do get what you want with Bray getting beat put on him. It's not going to be hard to make him man. If Ziggler can get over and have his jobber taint mitigated so can Bray. But the story they're telling with AJ Styles as the real WWE champion shouldn't be aborted for Bray.

Corbin just squashed Swagger in under 2 minutes they're obviously building him.

Now the Breeze thing is an actual gripe but Breeze shouldn't be in a tag team with that human anchor Fandango. Dude should just be in the midcard.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2016)

Might be getting a general feel for interest .


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Six months ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm going to the Rumble!  Suddenly, I am really excited about the card!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

Boooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2016)

Tuning into Impact.  Just caught the promo between the champ and Cody being the challenger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2016)

The hell.....?  Well whatever that faction is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2016)

The hell again, Brodus is an 80's theme and now a access channel talk show skit for this.   Well that was interesting at the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm just glad Cody is still freelance so there's no way for TNA to "change the landscape" him. Feel kind of bad for Cody to be honest, always had a soft spot for him a performer. He does have a bit of a fatal flaw in the sense he's never really had a great singles match though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm just glad Cody is still freelance so there's no way for TNA to "change the landscape" him. Feel kind of bad for Cody to be honest, always had a soft spot for him a performer. He does have a bit of a fatal flaw in the sense he's never really had a great singles match though.



Personally I loved his match with mysterio at Wrestlemania and I for sure thought he was on to bigger and better things as a guy who would float comfortably in the upper mid card.

Just result of shitty wwe booking.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2016)

Smackdown definitely a way to repackage him if he ever comes back.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Boooo



Welp, it's official. Fuck the New Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2016)

I always thought Cody was a solid midcarder or even uppermid but was treated like lowcard trash by wwe for whatever reason.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Personally I loved his match with mysterio at Wrestlemania and I for sure thought he was on to bigger and better things as a guy who would float comfortably in the upper mid card.
> 
> Just result of shitty wwe booking.



I actually really really like that match tbh with you. I mean look I like Cody Rhodes v Seth Rollins on any random Raw they had that matchup, he puts on really good matches. Still it was never really like a certified 4 star match in singles. Not that he has to be because he's extremely consistent in how good he is.

That said I think he had a world champion ceiling. I'd like him to come back to WWE and work these longer style matches with a need for him. That's why I love the freelance nomad approach he's taking. It'll make it easier for him to get some buzz and come back with a reason to go up the card.

Like he was just on Arrow this week too. I didn't watch the episode yet but it got 1.8 million views.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I actually really really like that match tbh with you. I mean look I like Cody Rhodes v Seth Rollins on any random Raw they had that matchup, he puts on really good matches. Still it was never really like a certified 4 star match in singles. Not that he has to be because he's extremely consistent in how good he is.
> 
> That said I think he had a world champion ceiling. I'd like him to come back to WWE and work these longer style matches with a need for him. That's why I love the freelance nomad approach he's taking. It'll make it easier for him to get some buzz and come back with a reason to go up the card.
> 
> Like he was just on Arrow this week too. I didn't watch the episode yet but it got 1.8 million views.



I feel going to other promotions is the best for him for the simple fact stardust can get erased from fans minds. I hated that gimmick from day 1.

One thing I hope he picks up is baby face skills. Dude was basically a heel 90 percent of the time in his career.

I just don't know what wwe didn't like about him where they'd purposely throw his momentum off every time he got something. Dude had steam from big legacy run it went no where, I remember during that time he beat mysterio he was very over and it went no where, and when goldust came back everyone was excited for a feud between them but yet we never got what we really wanted because they went with the stardust gig. 

He's always welcomed back to the E we all know that. What I'm fearing the most is that no matter how much he probably would have improved. He'd get the Christian treatment coming back by getting a few big time moments in his career for wrestling for the company for so long but yank it away faster than anyone can blink.

I really wonder what they didn't like about Cody. His lisp? He's handsome but has the most regular in shape physique? 

Kofi used to be in that same floating bubble Cody was in before he left. I remember having no interest in kofi at all besides the rumble spots. I remember he had a feud with Orton where it led to kofi trashing a car. But other than that kofi was really in the same boat bit got saved by new day and now this will probably be the biggest highlight of his career once its all set in done. I hope Cody finds if he ever comes back, instead of Cody just being another example of wwe wasted talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asking a legit question to everyone who posts here, has wrestling stopped being fun for people?



For me 2008-2011 was God-awful. Ever since Summer of Punk tho, I've been kinda enjoying wrestling for the most part. Complaining is part of my investment, otherwise I would have just quit watching in general. In all fairness, this year has been one of the best years for WWE, and it's actually getting better. So if anything, it started being "fun" again. 

I just wish they'd invest in more managers for wrestlers who can't talk like Roman and Braun.



SoulTaker said:


> Pretty crazy how much fatter Chris Hero got. He's going to be on a lot of people's wrestler of the year list though.



Dat's impressive for a fat guy 



[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta make it like the "real thing", bro.  I wish there was an alternative game that had the arcade style.



They had something with WWE All Stars, but they scrapped that shit hard.



WhatADrag said:


> Oh my penis is hard



My real dream match is coked up HBK vs. CM Punk but this will also do.



Dean Ambrose said:


> isn't Shawn retired?



They always come back for one more paycheck.



Shirker said:


> Welp, it's official. Fuck the New Day.



My sports team that does sports thing is better than your team that does sports thing.

Maybe I should practice what I preach, I'm a nightmare in the footie(soccer) section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 21, 2016)

Speaking of Cody, you guys seen him on Arrow? He was really good.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bray losing to Undertaker at WM? OK.
> Bray losing to Kane? No.
> Bray losing to Randy? No.
> 
> ...



Corbin needs a title run, but sadly Subtler vs Corbin got killed to shit during the draft.

Bray losing to takes was understandable, but just imagine how credible a heel he's have become ending Takers streak that year instead of Brock the previous year. Cena's burial would have been redeemed and we'd all take him seriously.

Bray's unlucky that his gimmick as a heel is harder to be invested in than most, unless he comes out on top through out a large chunk of his 'big matches'


----------



## Larcher (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> For me 2008-2011 was God-awful. Ever since Summer of Punk tho, I've been kinda enjoying wrestling for the most part. Complaining is part of my investment, otherwise I would have just quit watching in general. In all fairness, this year has been one of the best years for WWE, and it's actually getting better. So if anything, it started being "fun" again.
> 
> I just wish they'd invest in more managers for wrestlers who can't talk like Roman and Braun.



This might sound crazy and it's all a mere fantasy, but if they kept him away from in ring perfomance, I legit think New Jack would make a fucking GOAT heel manager.

That will never happen, but darn I think he'd be perfect at selling a superstar to the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2016)

I miss HBK especially when he is whipped to the corner and he just sort of flips around 

HBK vs AJ Styles wont be possible. But that is a match that i would like to see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

HBK/AJ at the Rumble makes a shit ton of sense for a lot of reasons. It'll give AJ something to do and give him even more heel heat going into what's most likely a Mania main event against Cena. I mean the fact we're at the please stay retired phase with HBK is fucking laughable especially given the fact that _*if*_ he performs he's only going to do so because he can actually still go. Genchiro Tenryuu was working Okada at age 65 and as great as magnificent as Tenryu is as a wrestler he isn't HBK as a performer. 

And oh yeah the Rumble is in a 65,000 person venue in HBK's home state where he's a verified draw who mainevented the show that got 60k there. So it's definitely in the realm of possibility we get this match and yeah there could be valid reasons for being against it but it doesn't make anyone less of a joyless fuck to basically tell the GOAT superstar to stay home.



Sauce said:


> Speaking of Cody, you guys seen him on Arrow? He was really good.



Yeah he fit in pretty well, especially for a non-actor. It might have been him but I actually enjoyed the episode but I think my tolerance for alot of the problems with Arrow is a bit more than most. Still Cody was very good and hopefully he comes back. Wonder if WWE would have let him do this, I mean they let Kane do Smallville so maybe.



kurisu said:


> For me 2008-2011 was God-awful. Ever since Summer of Punk tho, I've been kinda enjoying wrestling for the most part. Complaining is part of my investment, otherwise I would have just quit watching in general. In all fairness, this year has been one of the best years for WWE, and it's actually getting better. So if anything, it started being "fun" again.
> 
> I just wish they'd invest in more managers for wrestlers who can't talk like Roman and Braun.



I can vibe with this take tbh. Summer of Punk has its warts but damn what a fucking ride. I do feel like Roman is sort of dragging it down despite him not necessarily being the problem.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> My sports team that does sports thing is better than your team that does sports thing.
> 
> Maybe I should practice what I preach, I'm a nightmare in the footie(soccer) section.



It's a little known fact that Chicagoans are genetically hard-wired to detest Cheeseheads. It's the type of internalized racism that's almost impossible to get rid of.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that they keep trouncing us only makes the hatred deeper.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

I just doubt hbk wants to ever wrestle again.

I'm not going to question if he still has it or not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just doubt hbk wants to ever wrestle again.
> 
> I'm not going to question if he still has it or not.



He goes back and forth on it and a lot of it has to do with his feelings about Flair and what he feels he owes Taker. The fact he's relocated to Florida and seems to be in a phase where he likes wrestling again.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah I think they can squeeze one match out of him.

honest agenda might just be to make sure they pack that mammoth sized stadium.

or maybe there won't be a match but he'll have high involvement with whatever happens. referee maybe? lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

Its already obvious since its Texas and 50,000  people are supposed to be there, so it has that mania feel, so if he wrestles or not, he will still have some segment or special moment with a match to make it sort of a royal rumble moment like we have wrestlemania moments.

I just feel like hes not going to wrestle at all though, nor be in the rumble match. Its just conflicting hearing rumors and aj teasing because that would be the one and only perfect way to come back and not diminish nor disrespect what he did with taker.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 21, 2016)

I want Ziggler vs. HBK instead. Ziggler needs a huge bump.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 21, 2016)

He just did


----------



## Sauce (Oct 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> He just did


Winning over Miz is a huge bump?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

Yea you guys are right his involvement is more likely than anything but god damn AJ Styles/HBK.

Honestly one of the most awesome match ideas ever. If Shawn worked a similar style to the one he did for Angle or even Cena and they just let AJ do his thing. AJ wouldn't let the match be bad, dude would bump like crazy trying to make the entire thing work however he had to. 

It's just hilarious to me how people wanted HBK/Daniel Bryan like 2 years ago when HBK had his weird ass depression hunter beard and it's like what 6 months ago this dude was in as good of shape as he was when he was competing but no he shouldn't help legitimize the best wrestler in the world's title run by putting him over at the Alamodome. 



Sauce said:


> Winning over Miz is a huge bump?



For him yeah it is. The context of it all is entirely different. I mean WWE sort of fucked up by not putting them on last too but I mean the fact you're kind of even paying him enough mind to give him a bump means the angle worked doesn't it?

Like people care about Ziggler again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2016)

Larcher said:


> This might sound crazy and it's all a mere fantasy, but if they kept him away from in ring perfomance, I legit think New Jack would make a fucking GOAT heel manager.
> 
> That will never happen, but darn I think he'd be perfect at selling a superstar to the crowd.



New Jack is too criminal for the WWE. Kiddies would have nightmares just from looking at his forehead.  



SoulTaker said:


> HBK/AJ at the Rumble makes a shit ton of sense for a lot of reasons. It'll give AJ something to do and give him even more heel heat going into what's most likely a Mania main event against Cena. I mean the fact we're at the please stay retired phase with HBK is fucking laughable especially given the fact that _*if*_ he performs he's only going to do so because he can actually still go. Genchiro Tenryuu was working Okada at age 65 and as great as magnificent as Tenryu is as a wrestler he isn't HBK as a performer.
> 
> And oh yeah the Rumble is in a 65,000 person venue in HBK's home state where he's a verified draw who mainevented the show that got 60k there. So it's definitely in the realm of possibility we get this match and yeah there could be valid reasons for being against it but it doesn't make anyone less of a joyless fuck to basically tell the GOAT superstar to stay home.
> 
> ...



It's made worse when they're not even trying to develop Roman in any way and just have do the same shit but on the midcard. 



Sauce said:


> I want Ziggler vs. HBK instead. Ziggler needs a huge bump.



I read this as "huge dump", my inner Triple is creeping up again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's my answer. You're totally right.

I think I legit don't know what I'm looking for in wrestling right now and it infuriates me to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

The value of my ticket will skyrocket if HBK comes back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Winning over Miz is a huge bump?


Two Smackdowns after saving his career.. And Dolph is already back to getting no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

See, we say "hbk should stay retied." When people say we should get ziggler vs hbk instead.

The accomplishments aj and hbk have. The large sum of 4 star matches they both own, even a few 5/5 matches. Considered the best wrestlers of their generation. Both getting better with age beyond just ring skills. A match no one would think we could ever see with a guy we thought would never be in the wwe. Aj having one of his best Years ever with enjoyable heel work. More times than not, his match is usually match of the night.

But we want ziggler. A guy no one cared for two months ago. I don't know if sauce is just caught in the moment of the miz effect. Or if I have him mixed with someone else. But someone else also said ziggler needs to win the rumble.

These wild ass comments need to chill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

""Weird parallel: The best wrestlers are also held to this standard within their ranks. For instance, Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels areconsidered to be the best of their respective generations. Why? Because they sold the shit of their opponents. They could have a great match against anybody, even if it was someone with four moves like Hulk Hogan or Undertaker. Only three sports work this way: basketball, hockey and wrestling. That’s right, I just called pro wrestling a sport. You have a problem with that? Huh?"- bill Simmons 

I fucks with Simmons heavily I'm reading one of his books. He seems to be a huge wrestling fans since he uses wrestling examples and metaphors here and there. Makes me like him more.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

I think HBK is a done deal.  I think that is why they moved the Rumble from Staples Center to San Antonio at the last minute.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think HBK is a done deal.  I think that is why they moved the Rumble from Staples Center to San Antonio at the last minute.



Oh wow I didn't even consider that part of the equation...

It's a jump of over 40 thousand seats and you don't make that kind of leap, especially from a vaunted venue like that unless you have a draw that will pack that arena. WWE production values are going to make this so fucking amazing if it happens.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

The only other possibility is Sasha Banks against AJ Lee.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think HBK is a done deal.  I think that is why they moved the Rumble from Staples Center to San Antonio at the last minute.


Rukia with the hidden gem


----------



## Sauce (Oct 21, 2016)

CM Punk vs. Aj Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2016)

Don't forget guys.  Jericho invented the money in the bank match.  He could always be a world title contender in the future!

Drink it in!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

Seriously?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2016)

all I know is that Roman better not one of the final 2 standing in the Rumble this year.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I think John Cena has to be the favorite to win the rumble atm.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2016)

Cena and Rollins


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

AJ Styles vs HBK for the WWE Title. Thats sooo fucking lit!!!

I always dream of HBK having another title run before he retired but it never happen. HBK has everything from the looks, mic skills and exception ring in talent. 

I sure hope they let him tune up the band one last time


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Pretty cool spots from these guys. Moose is really a WWE type of guy, he's the type of dude that could potentially skip NXT, I hope he doesn't so he can hopefully allow someone else to go up but he's got WWE written all over him. He's only 32.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty cool spots from these guys. Moose is really a WWE type of guy, he's the type of dude that could potentially skip NXT, I hope he doesn't so he can hopefully allow someone else to go up but he's got WWE written all over him. He's only 32.




That doesnt look like a spear but a senton flip 

Also i read that as *#fatbobby*


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

Real talk

Does Bray Wyatt ever strike you as a main eventer??


----------



## Sauce (Oct 22, 2016)

He could pull it off if they booked him well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Just watched NXT and mad hyped for TMDK/TM61 going up against Generation Next in the next round. 

Also Nicki Cross already looks like the breakout star of this Sanity gimmick. The entire thing should just be a vehicle to push her.




TerminaTHOR said:


> That doesnt look like a spear but a senton flip
> 
> Also i read that as *#fatbobby*



Wrong arc though but even I have to admit it does a little.

As for Bray I agree with Sauce. I think that Bray's ability on the mic will always keep him as a viable main eventer because engaging the audience whether through charisma, promo, or work rate will always make you viable. But the thing is that with his gimmick and the fact his best skill is his promo work he needs to be booked in a way that makes his promos feel credible. Because it hasn't been the case the promos are empty and it compromises the gimmick because it essentially takes his best bet to be a main eventer away from him.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Does Bray Wyatt ever strike you as a main eventer??


No, definitely not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No, definitely not.



Did Foley strike you as a main eventer because that's really seems to be the modern eras floor. And there's a difference even between main eventers. Some guys are utility main eventers and can be called upon to be in the main event for 2 shows out of the year another guy might be good for 4 and another for 6. I think Bray can definitely be the kind of guy who reigns for 2-4 months.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

Bray was called upon to do that at Backlash.  And how did that work out?

This is a guy that isn't a great wrestler; so he won't appeal to the crowd.  And his mic skills aren't great; so he can't appeal to the entertainment crowd.  People like his entrance.  But I think that is about all he has.

The WWE can plug him in if they want, but I would expect the ratings to suffer even more if they do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bray was called upon to do that at Backlash.  And how did that work out?
> 
> This is a guy that isn't a great wrestler; so he won't appeal to the crowd.  And his mic skills aren't great; so he can't appeal to the entertainment crowd.  People like his entrance.  But I think that is about all he has.
> 
> The WWE can plug him in if they want, but I would expect the ratings to suffer even more if they do that.




This entire post is wrong.

Only thing wrong with bray is wwe booking most of his big ppv matches as L's. I'm not even a bray guy but I'm not going to act like what most of what you said isnt false.

When everyone in this world knows the only reason most people could care less is because there is never a payoff with bray.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bray was called upon to do that at Backlash.  And how did that work out?
> 
> This is a guy that isn't a great wrestler; so he won't appeal to the crowd.  And his mic skills aren't great; so he can't appeal to the entertainment crowd.  People like his entrance.  But I think that is about all he has.
> 
> The WWE can plug him in if they want, but I would expect the ratings to suffer even more if they do that.



I think you mean No Mercy, but that's not really his fault is it? Miz/Ziggler was nuclear going into this thing, this was like the hottest IC title feud I've felt since I was a kid in the 90s if we're being brutally honest. I mean in terms of how it works out what's the metric? The TV ratings for the next Smackdown because Network subs are pretty static until Big 4 events.



> The viewership numbers and ratings data are in for this week’s WWE SmackDown on the USA Network. SmackDown drew 2.448 million viewers this week, up from 2.316 million last week. It’s also up from what the show drew two weeks ago (2.340 million), so this is good news for WWE.
> 
> Last week’s show went up against the one and only U.S. Vice Presidential debate, so competition was lighter this week. The toughest competition on the night was game four of the National League Division Series between the Chicago Cubs and San Francisco Giants. The baseball game drew 6.368 million viewers.
> 
> In the coveted 18-49 age group demographic, SmackDown finished in second place on Tuesday night with a 0.79 rating. The Cubs/Giants game drew a 1.99 rating in that demographic. As far as total viewership went for the night on cable, SmackDown finished sixth for the night. It trailed the Cubs/Giants game, the Nationals/Dodgers game, and various cable news shows (drawing great interest right now due to the election).



So from a business standpoint either he didn't move the needle and the decision to put the world title on first and to not put Ziggler on last had no tangible effect on the numbers or it simply stopped them from growing viewership by an indeterminate amount. Bray also has good but limited data in terms of being a house show draw.

Idk he's a guy you can put a belt on for 2-4 months have business hold steady or get a potential growth spurt and atleast give him a merch bump to up profits that way. Again the promos mean nothing because his booking is ineffectual.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

i've been dissing Fat Wyatt all the time since im not a fan of his nor im impressed with his work.

although i cannot be blind about his potential as a main eventer. a utilty main eventer like ST mentioned. Wyatt has been fed to all superstars even jobbed out to Cena which doesnt even made sense at all.

Wyatt can kill it on the mic, he's good but not great. The thing is, there's no substance to his promos just random things coming out of his mouth like him being a God , etc.. then come the big battle he loses like a chump.

Also, the legit thing that is killing Wyatt's push and potential is none other than his physique. We all know Triple K and Vince doesnt like fat asses (KO is an exception since he is a veteran poster boy who can actually wrestle) with no talent and drawing power. Those two guys cant take Wyatt seriously since he's fat. Wyatt is also not the greatest technician nor grappler in the locker room which also gimps him on putting on 4 star matches. He's like he has only 4 moves, senton splash, running elbow, uranage and sister abigail 
I doubt Wyatt could even take nasty bumps at the level of Ziggler, Sami even Mick Foley. So there's nothing in Wyatt's arsenal that can make us go root for him since all he could do is talk nonsense and look like a fat hotdog in the ring.

Wyatt also gases out if you've seen his tag matches along with his bros, he always tags in then tags out right immediately after doing a move or two..


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2016)

> Variety reports that Fox has picked up a new comedy from The Rock and Will Ferrell, inspired by Rock's real life relationship and experiences with former WWE head writer Brian Gewirtz.
> 
> Rock's Seven Bucks Productions and Ferrell’s Gary Sanchez Productions are producing while Andrew Gurland, creator of FX’s “Married,” will write the pilot script.
> 
> ...



Rock never sleeps man


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2016)

I want to see The Rock and Bennet Omalu share stories


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I want to see the Miz claim that he is a bigger star than the Rock.  I want that to lead to a feud and a fight at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2016)

Bray should definitely be a main eventer. His wrestling style also fits his character really well. I would like him to have 2 or 3 more power moves though. His character should be protected.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2016)

just take a look at this:



this is a prime example why Fat Wyatt is not considered as a championship material. it confirms what ive said about him


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

I know its planned but I just don't see brock vs Shane at mania. I'd be fine with it happening on a raw or smack down main event which won't happen. But I wouldn't even be mad if it happened at royal rumble instead, or not at all.

Just feel like when we get to mania time it will hit them that any other match up then this would excite fans more.


I'm not saying I don't want Shane to wrestle again just not against brock. Shane would be dope in spots, for example, on team smack down with cena as the leader vs team raw at survivor series or being a guy in the royal rumble match.

He honestly could have a match on any ppv but wrestlemania.

Only type of match I see shane being worth in at mania is the battle royal or facing a heel who he could have at least a believable chance to beat. Would help that heel over if he does shane bogus


----------



## Kuya (Oct 23, 2016)

Wrestlemania Card Predictions

Cena vs. Undertaker
AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar
Rollins vs. HHH
Kevin Owens (Champ) vs. Sami Zayn (Royal Rumble Winner)
Sasha (Champ) vs. Becky (Champ) - Unification - Winner Brings Division to their brand
Matt and Jeff Hardy vs. Wyatt Family
SHIELD Triple Threat
New Day vs. Enzo/Cass vs. American Alpha - Unification-  Winner Brings Division to their brand
Ziggler vs. Samoa Joe vs Randy Orton for IC


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 23, 2016)

The Bruce Prichard TNA podcast is very insightful. It shows you how terrible the business workings of TNA is with their underhanded tactics and just crazy frugal, Dixie wasn't even picking up the tab when they'd hang out with the talent at the bars.

85% of what you could make in WWE at a fraction of the dates.

Would hire people for 120 dates and give them 90 dates at 1k a day for the guaranteed 120 dates. Had paid someone for 90 and gave them 40 allowing the talent to double dip on the indies and collect for the full guaranteed 90. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> just take a look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a prime example why Fat Wyatt is not considered as a championship material. it confirms what ive said about him



And that confirms what I've said about Foley being the floor for the WWE Championship, Mysterio would be up in that category as well. Also keep in mind that Bruce says there's value in getting to WWE and showing Vince that you'll do the dates.



WhatADrag said:


> Only type of match I see shane being worth in at mania is the battle royal or facing a heel who he could have at least a believable chance to beat. Would help that heel over if he does shane bogus



Miz?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to see the Miz claim that he is a bigger star than the Rock.  I want that to lead to a feud and a fight at Wrestlemania.


We're trying to build Miz up, not job him out.



WhatADrag said:


> I know its planned but I just don't see brock vs Shane at mania. I'd be fine with it happening on a raw or smack down main event which won't happen. But I wouldn't even be mad if it happened at royal rumble instead, or not at all.
> 
> Just feel like when we get to mania time it will hit them that any other match up then this would excite fans more.
> 
> ...


Yeah do this shit on a RAW/SDL or at least at Royal Rumble. I don't wanna see this shit happen at WM at all. Fuck whoever thought this or Shane/Taker was a good idea. 


SoulTaker said:


> The Bruce Prichard TNA podcast is very insightful. It shows you how terrible the business workings of TNA is with their underhanded tactics and just crazy frugal, Dixie wasn't even picking up the tab when they'd hang out with the talent at the bars.
> 
> 85% of what you could make in WWE at a fraction of the dates.
> 
> ...


Dixie seem like the type of person who don't pay their tab. 
So TNA was spending money like that and not even getting the full dates out the talents? Wow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Bruce Prichard TNA podcast is very insightful. It shows you how terrible the business workings of TNA is with their underhanded tactics and just crazy frugal, Dixie wasn't even picking up the tab when they'd hang out with the talent at the bars.
> 
> 85% of what you could make in WWE at a fraction of the dates.
> 
> ...



He was my first thought. You think people would be down for this? I mean he'd get more offense on miz than he would on lesnar. Plus shane has always been an old school personal favorite among fans while people hate miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

I think the most interesting aspect of the up coming big ppvs is the undercard.

Especially mania time. Are you guy to throw guys who could be in potential feuds into the battle royal that no one ever cares about?

Roster so deep.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Real talk
> 
> Does Bray Wyatt ever strike you as a main eventer??



I think its kind of tricky with the role they have him in now. Something definitely feels off about his character but idk if its him or how they are presenting him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2016)

i dunno understand why people hate the miz

he's basically a heel thuganomics john cena


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2016)

Fat Wyatt should lose weight. thats the only solution to his booking problem. 

Wyatt can get away with it if he is as good as Fat Joe or Fat Owens in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2016)

First games for nba
World series

Rip smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Fat Wyatt should lose weight. thats the only solution to his booking problem.
> 
> Wyatt can get away with it if he is as good as Fat Joe or Fat Owens in the ring.


Well he keeps fucking his ankles up so he probably should drop a few pounds but I feel he's fine the way he is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2016)

If Cubs win World Series I wonder if WWE will send them a title knowing it's Punk's fave baseball team


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Fat Wyatt should lose weight. thats the only solution to his booking problem.



"And now introducing to the ring, the reasonably proportioned hillbilly demon cultist. Bray Wyatt."
"Ah tell ya, Mauro, this man is scary. Scary and a decent size."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2016)

Bray Wyatt's done as a supernatural being. Just make him a blood lusting bastard who will beat down men and women 

Also have him be obsessed in making Bliss into Sister Abigail


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He was my first thought. You think people would be down for this? I mean he'd get more offense on miz than he would on lesnar. Plus shane has always been an old school personal favorite among fans while people hate miz.



I think that people would be down for it if Miz was allowed to ether the fuck out of Shane and vice versa. I think there's an easy story to tell with Miz being the King of Safe Style and Shane constantly having to prove himself with daredevil antics. Miz is getting people to come around because he's been good when he could be just a dead in the water midcard heel. The perception of old school fans hate Miz is changing due to the new media climate of wrestling.



Dean Ambrose said:


> If Cubs win World Series I wonder if WWE will send them a title knowing it's Punk's fave baseball team



It's the Cubs which means the WWE will want their belt and their logo to get camera time for what would be the biggest championship win in modern sports history, and many people have said there is no bridge to burn in WWE.



WhatADrag said:


> First games for nba
> World series
> 
> Rip smackdown.



The Knicks/Cavs is going to start around 7:45. The game could honestly end in the first half. The World Series is way more of a worry, I mean the second NBA game doesn't even start till 10. Though I really don't think the WWE demo has that much overlap with the MLB's demo seeing as how the MLB has the highest concentration of older fans of any of the big 3.

Smackdown can pull in 2.3-2.4 even with that competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2016)

people still watch baseball?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2016)

on a more serious note..

i wish WWE would hire Low Ki/Kaval again. I would love to see him and Finn Balor kill each other in a WWE ring. Black Magic vs. Shotgun Dropkick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I
> 
> It's the Cubs which means the WWE will want their belt and their logo to get camera time for what would be the biggest championship win in modern sports history, and many people have said there is no bridge to burn in WWE.



 I get your first point but I don't know if I buy that whole notion of no bridges to burn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> people still watch baseball?










TerminaTHOR said:


> on a more serious note..
> 
> i wish WWE would hire Low Ki/Kaval again. I would love to see him and Finn Balor kill each other in a WWE ring. Black Magic vs. Shotgun Dropkick



You should check out the Bruce Pritchard podcast. You would appreciate it a lot. But honestly listening to that podcast is why I doubt WWE will ever sign Low Ki again, atleast as a main roster act.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I get your first point but I don't know if I buy that whole notion of no bridges to burn.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)

I am still playing Total Extreme Wrestling 2016, I am in the third year of running WWE as Shane. Zack Sabre, Jr. became WWE World Champion on the Smackdown brand. I plan on having him drop the belt to Chad Gable during the King of the Ring PPV which I revived for June. New Japan went to war with me when I went international, so well they had to suffer the consequences. I poached their major talent, so now I have Tanahashi and Okada. The former is World Heavyweight Champion. NOAH was going to go bankrupt, so I rescued them by making them a development territory in Japan, where I sent Shelton Benjamin off as a trainer. So now I'm signing young Japanese talent, sometimes they get hired by AJPW, which has gone national recently. Their current champion is Ethan Carter III in his 2nd reign. TNA is gone, but a GFW stand-in has been revived. NXT is more or less its own thing with two shows, but still where I send prospects.

i'm just being self-absorbed. it doesn't matter if no one's listening

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Meh, I read them. I just don't respond because I don't have the patience to play it (even though I find managing simulators interesting conceptually) and thus have nothing to comment on.

... Huh. That's the case with a lot of stuff on this site actually.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2016)

I also read. Didn't comment for the same reason : I.

lol just watched video of Finn Balor appearing at wrestling event. Great way to keep him hot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

WWE would really benefit from having a G1 style tournament with the Smackdown/Raw brands being the A-block/B-block and putting up a world title shot as the reward. Shit would help them book and cater toward crowds because the angles they employ alone aren't going to be enough especially if they're not really booking with more than a few bulletpoints.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I am still playing Total Extreme Wrestling 2016, I am in the third year of running WWE as Shane. Zack Sabre, Jr. became WWE World Champion on the Smackdown brand. I plan on having him drop the belt to Chad Gable during the King of the Ring PPV which I revived for June. New Japan went to war with me when I went international, so well they had to suffer the consequences. I poached their major talent, so now I have Tanahashi and Okada. The former is World Heavyweight Champion. NOAH was going to go bankrupt, so I rescued them by making them a development territory in Japan, where I sent Shelton Benjamin off as a trainer. So now I'm signing young Japanese talent, sometimes they get hired by AJPW, which has gone national recently. Their current champion is Ethan Carter III in his 2nd reign. TNA is gone, but a GFW stand-in has been revived. NXT is more or less its own thing with two shows, but still where I send prospects.
> 
> i'm just being self-absorbed. it doesn't matter if no one's listening



I read and I quite like your TITAN belt concept to the point where I think it should be a real thing, but that's just me. I'm curious about the NOAH thing though because NOAH is basically like NXT/pre-draft Smackdown for NJPW. What happens to guys like Marafuji and Nakajima?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You should check out the Bruce Pritchard podcast. You would appreciate it a lot. But honestly listening to that podcast is why I doubt WWE will ever sign Low Ki again, atleast as a main roster act.



I will check that podcast later. But why do you think WWE wont sign Low Ki again? are there any particular reasons??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE would really benefit from having a G1 style tournament with the Smackdown/Raw brands being the A-block/B-block and putting up a world title shot as the reward. Shit would help them book and cater toward crowds because the angles they employ alone aren't going to be enough especially if they're not really booking with more than a few bulletpoints.
> 
> 
> 
> I read and I quite like your TITAN belt concept to the point where I think it should be a real thing, but that's just me. I'm curious about the NOAH thing though because NOAH is basically like NXT/pre-draft Smackdown for NJPW. What happens to guys like Marafuji and Nakajima?



I would like to see a tournament like that. If the writer for Smackdown handled it, I would be confident in its booking. Just keep Steph and Vince away from it. It'd be nice to see a regular cross-brand tag team tournament too. PUSH CHAD GABLE GODDAMMIT!

Smackdown should be the show to introduce something like that. I would like to see it set itself more apart from RAW. Like more unique title designs, and less emphasis on the authority which they are doing well on already.

Marafuji was poached by AJPW before I bought it out, unfortunately. He's a top star there, but Kota Ibushi is their main draw. Who is now a middleweight in the game. I did broker an alliance with AJPW before it went national though, so he can go on Loan contracts. Hideo Itami is about 40 in the game, so I sent him down to train others on NOAH. I think he's probably gonna be GHC Heavyweight champion again. I'm not in control of their booking, but he's the most popular one there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bray Wyatt's done as a supernatural being. Just make him a blood lusting bastard who will beat down men and women
> 
> Also have him be obsessed in making Bliss into Sister Abigail


A rabid bray sounds good in small burst but not 24/7 otherwise it will lose its spark. But I see where you're coming from.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would like to see a tournament like that. If the writer for Smackdown handled it, I would be confident in its booking. Just keep Steph and Vince away from it. It'd be nice to see a regular cross-brand tag team tournament too. PUSH CHAD GABLE GODDAMMIT!
> 
> Smackdown should be the show to introduce something like that. I would like to see it set itself more apart from RAW. Like more unique title designs, and less emphasis on the authority which they are doing well on already.
> 
> Marafuji was poached by AJPW before I bought it out, unfortunately. He's a top star there, but Kota Ibushi is their main draw. Who is now a middleweight in the game. I did broker an alliance with AJPW before it went national though, so he can go on Loan contracts. Hideo Itami is about 40 in the game, so I sent him down to train others on NOAH. I think he's probably gonna be GHC Heavyweight champion again. I'm not in control of their booking, but he's the most popular one there.



Gable needs to have more singles moments but the dude is obviously one of the best talents and probably the most underrated guy not named Tyler Breeze on a WWE roster.

I think that the regular roster teams should have been apart of the Dusty Memorial tbh with you and I hate the fact that WWE won't just make it a tag tournament and make winning it mean something. Good point on tournament booking though, every year I feel like I lose sight of the fact that someone needs to book the damn thing. Like this year's G1 had the craziest 3 days where like 6 guys were in the running and no one knew what would happen.

That sounds potentially accurate with Marafuji and Itami.  

What about DDT and Dragon Gate?

Look out for Futa Nakamura, Kazusada Higuchi, and the NJPW's secret prospect Tomoyuki Oka. If you're looking for puro draws those guys are ones people believe will be stars. I loved Higuchi when I watched him, dude has it. How they're slotted in the game as prospects would be cool to see.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 24, 2016)

WWE G1 Tournament? If Reigns doesn't win, zero buys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2016)

Kota Ibushi needs to do full time and just sign in. Golden Star Powerbomb is the shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)

Also, would it not be a good time to start a new thread? I know we don't have to do it anymore, but just the sheer size of them sometimes...



SoulTaker said:


> Gable needs to have more singles moments but the dude is obviously one of the best talents and probably the most underrated guy not named Tyler Breeze on a WWE roster.
> 
> I think that the regular roster teams should have been apart of the Dusty Memorial tbh with you and I hate the fact that WWE won't just make it a tag tournament and make winning it mean something. Good point on tournament booking though, every year I feel like I lose sight of the fact that someone needs to book the damn thing. Like this year's G1 had the craziest 3 days where like 6 guys were in the running and no one knew what would happen.
> 
> ...



The great thing about simulators is being able to book these guys any way you want. Gable and Breeze are now Main Eventers on Smackdown and RAW, respectively.

WWE should at least award some ceremonial trophy like the Tag Leagues, at the least. Then again, they do so for the Andre the Giant Battle Royale and it means jack shit. At the least, the winners should be able to claim to be the rightful tag team champions. I have a Tag League in my booking, and that pretty much guarantees the right for a title shot at Summerslam. For King of the Ring, I book it to guarantee a title shot at Survivor Series.

AJPW and NOAH are the only ones in Japan. They took the top talent from Dragon Gate and DDT, and the promotions are out of business. A lot of promotions went out of business in the three years.

Higuchi is in, but I have to import the other three. Okada is my top heel, and Tanahashi is my #2 face when it comes to puros. The game is in 2019, so I expected Lesnar and Tanahashi to be on the decline, but they are not. Cena is on critical decline, and Orton has taken up painkillers, so I'm going to just use these guys as gatekeepers to put over those I want in the main event before inevitable retirement. The guys I'm pushing now are Jay Lethal, who just ascended to that level, and Bram.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2016)

Guess whose gonna be at raw tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Guess whose gonna be at raw tonight



Oh cool beans. How're your seats?

--------------

Since we're on the subject, I gotsa vacation this week and nothing to do, so I'll be able to chill and watch wrasslin' tonight and tomorrow with you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh cool beans. How're your seats?
> 
> --------------
> 
> Since we're on the subject, I gotsa vacation this week and nothing to do, so I'll be able to chill and watch wrasslin' tonight and tomorrow with you guys.


I won't be able to watch RAW because I have to work tonight 
At least I'll be able to make it for the final hour of Smackdown tomorrow


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh cool beans. How're your seats?
> 
> --------------
> 
> Since we're on the subject, I gotsa vacation this week and nothing to do, so I'll be able to chill and watch wrasslin' tonight and tomorrow with you guys.


Decent i think

Section 104 row y so off in one of the corners but we should have a clear veiw of the ring and titantron


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm already dreading the cruiserweight crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So Raw is opening up with Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

"Somebody's stolen the list of Jericho"

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Jericho's facial expressions are excellent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol, crowd booing after hearing the list was stolen.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

"Where's the list?" chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

If there's shit to complain about it's the fact that Stephanie is on these shows still.

Authority figures worked 16 years ago. Authority figures work when you hire professional actors to act and be a character. Authority figure gimmicks suck. There's like 3 heel authority figures ever that have actually been good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol, so Steph has made the list.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Man imagine if the booking around Rollins was effective, that promo would have been nice.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If there's shit to complain about it's the fact that Stephanie is on these shows still.
> 
> Authority figures worked 16 years ago. Authority figures work when you hire professional actors to act and be a character. Authority figure gimmicks suck. There's like 3 heel authority figures ever that have actually been good.



True, Steph bumping around is a bit of a detriment.

Though... credit where credit's due: she's been less of one for the past 2 weeks. Seems less like "Stephanie McMahon, the lady that all goes over" and just "Stephanie Mcmahon, the heel boss who's working on the other heels". It still isn't great, but at least it isn't cringeworthy anymore. That said, it's probably gonna start happening again now that I've complimented them.

------------------------

"Item 3 million"
Seth, there aren't 3 million parts of the body or human psyche by any definition, you stop it. 



SoulTaker said:


> Man imagine if the booking around Rollins was effective, that promo would have been nice.



I haven't been watching, and F4W has been cracking down on YT uploads, so it seemed like a good promo regardless. Has it been that bad this past month?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I love Enzo and Cass, that was awesome. Idgaf if people are jumping off the bandwagon, I'm staying.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Enzo sucks  The people in the crowd are fucking mindless chumps if they are willing to cheer for this guy.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay, that was a killer-ass segment.



Rukia said:


> Enzo sucks  The people in the crowd are fucking mindless chumps if they are willing to cheer for this guy.



Oh, he's none too great in the ring, but if you can't appreciate his charisma and pull with the crowd, you're literally wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I haven't been watching, and F4W has been cracking down on YT uploads, so it seemed like a good promo regardless. Has it been that bad this past month?



I mean it's like none of it makes any sense. Seth is a face because KO was handed the title and that's been in every promo pretty much. The story they're telling is that Seth had to work to cash in a MitB briefcase he cheated to win anyway and that he had a virtuous run. It's just so disingenuous it's bordering on a retcon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Enzo has a lame character and a stupid look.  This is his ceiling.  His top success will be achieved in the tag team division.  No chance of being a singles star.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it's like none of it makes any sense. Seth is a face because KO was handed the title and that's been in every promo pretty much. The story they're telling is that Seth had to work to cash in a MitB briefcase he cheated to win anyway and that he had a virtuous run. It's just so disingenuous it's bordering on a retcon.



Oh, yeah, that. Yeah, I get what you mean.
It hasn't bothered me... *that* much, since there have been worse turns (WWF/E silently asking you to forget the horrible shit the heels had done before they became face), but it's definitely something they could've avoided by just having him be face upon his return.

They already were planting seeds when he was throwing that temper tantrum about being called out for being a chicken-shit, but then they backpedaled on it by making him an even bigger dick that before when he came back.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Color me surprised to run into a legit livestream of this raw on youtube


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> Color me surprised to run into a legit livestream of this raw on youtube


It's about 20 seconds late and half cut off.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Enzo sucks  The people in the crowd are fucking mindless chumps if they are willing to cheer for this guy.


Hey rukia


Fuck you buddy


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Enzo has a lame character and a stupid look.  This is his ceiling.  His top success will be achieved in the tag team division.  No chance of being a singles star.



Nah, but I still think he has plenty of worth in the company if or when his stable with Cass ever ends. He's got too much of a golden tongue, and a "stupid look" in no way diminishes that. It's fuckin' wrestling after all. If anything it *helps*. 

--------------

In unrelated news, SkyCinema has a fuckin' Pixar channel. Wow.
Moving to the UK as we speak.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I still maintain that Jericho and Enzo will feud over the cruiserweight belt at some point down the line.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Enzo should be off jobbing to TJ Perkins right now.  That would be fucking great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Whad I miss?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Strawpoll idea
Best current heel: Smackdown's Miz/Raw's Roman Reigns
Thoughts? 



kurisu said:


> Whad I miss?



Pretty alright show so far, though not much in the wrestling aspect. 2 pretty good segments. Enzo pinned Anderson (not clean, btw). So take that one as you will.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Strawpoll idea
> Best current heel: Smackdown's Miz/Raw's Roman Reigns
> Thoughts?



Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm starting to hate WWE fans.  We are forced to watch New Day every week because people are cheering for these scrubs.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2016)

All this Shaming, I thought was listening to a GoT parody, just without the bell.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm starting to hate WWE fans.  We are forced to watch New Day every week because people are cheering for these scrubs.



That implies WWE cares about fan reactions. It's got more to do with the fact they're probably the top merch movers in the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Pretty alright show so far, though not much in the wrestling aspect. 2 pretty good segments. Enzo pinned Anderson (not clean, btw). So take that one as you will.



Let me guess, Jericho. 



SoulTaker said:


> That implies WWE cares about fan reactions. It's got more to do with the fact they're probably the top merch movers in the company.



His logic stands tho.  

Unless it's just Vince buying all that crap from the WWEshop.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> All this Shaming, I thought was listening to a GoT parody, just without the bell.



It's fuckin' Woods, I would not be surprised if that was his intention. Giant nerd.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i luv him 






kurisu said:


> Let me guess, Jericho.



Jericho


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Cesaro would be so much better with Austin Aries' theme. I don't get why they don't switch shit like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> His logic stands tho.
> 
> Unless it's just Vince buying all that crap from the WWEshop.



My interpretation was that the act of cheering by the crowd was the problem not them literally buying the work.

You know this is actually a conspiracy theory people have floated in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

No one on New Day should be capable of beating Cesaro under any circumstances.  He is just too skilled for them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I really hate this bullshit let's build the PPV by giving away the match for free the week before shit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cesaro would be so much better with Austin Aries' theme. I don't get why they don't switch shit like that.



Honestly, even his old theme works better with his entrance than his current one.

It's all made worse by the fact that he apparently hates it. I'm not sure why they haven't  changed it yet. It fits him in no way gimmick-wise, culture-wise, etc. It doesn't even sound like it's that over, it's just... there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Cesaro donning Susan G. K-Tape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> A rabid bray sounds good in small burst but not 24/7 otherwise it will lose its spark. But I see where you're coming from.



That's kinda what could work. Have him show up sparingly not knowing when he's gonna strike.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> It's about 20 seconds late and half cut off.


Fuck you, let me be shocked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's fuckin' Woods, I would not be surprised if that was his intention. Giant nerd.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Woods is amazing, on mic or on up up down down.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

I CAN'T BELIEVE KOFI KINGSTON IS FUCKING DEAD!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Very entertaining tag match and the crowd is behind the new team.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Got a new laptop. We back on. No more shitty posts that don't make sense from me.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah, that match really picked up at the end. Really like the final sequence, too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I love how Hell in a Cell has a triple main event and 6 matches on the card

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

>Triple Main Event

>Roman vs Rusev


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

They have already decided to give New Day the tag team title record.  So there is no intrigue for this match at the ppv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how Hell in a Cell has a triple main event and 6 matches on the card


Hopefully each hell in a cell match gets at least 25 mins. Is that to much too ask for?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Shining Stars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

Woo James Ellsworth out selling Goldberg and Ambrose in merch got him a new contract with the E.

#nochinbuttwohands


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> >Triple Main Event
> 
> >Roman vs Rusev



ayyy...



SoulTaker said:


> I love how Hell in a Cell has a triple main event and 6 matches on the card


...lmao


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Oct 24, 2016)

Demolitions lawsuit ruined it for everyone


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

How was the first hour of raw? I missed it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

not like they'll use the hell in a cell cage. Shitty gimmick PPV is shitty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So a rematch between Bayle and Brookes then.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

Who's fucking Dana ?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Really uncreative card so far tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

And hopefully Dana will perform a little better this week.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

I want Dana Brooke to arm wrestle me.



Rukia said:


> And hopefully Dana will perform a little better this week.



Welp!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So this is how they can keep Dana in the ring yet not have her wrestle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm enjoying raw tonight. the con is they are having all these matches before their ppv lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

That bust is unreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Who's fucking Dana ?



Dolph last time I heard.

Whoever is telling Meltzer they think this chick is going to be a top star is fucking laughable. Every single one of these girls has improved their physique except for the fucking body builder.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Good. a match dana can't botch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

And the "This is stupid" chants start.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That bust is unreal.


I got my eyes on the thighs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Look at Bayley still selling the arm and getting the baby face heat


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Ugh, that Bayley to Belly.  Not a very good segment.  Surely Emma is ready and can do better than this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Dana sucks. Aint too late to get into porn doe.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

>Bailey beating Dana in an arm wrestling match
>Ever

Guys, I--... I think wrestling is fake! 



WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying raw tonight. the con is they are having all these matches before their ppv lmao.



Basically my feelings. I'm enjoying it so far for what it is. Don't feel like my time's being wasted. But yeah, tonight is basically HiaC lite.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Someone get this bitch stephanie off my screen don't talk to Jericho like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Jericho to Smackdown so I can stop wasting 3 hours of my life every week.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

And there is no such thing as a triple main event.  Which fight will be last?


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone get this bitch stephanie off my screen don't talk to Jericho like that.


Right? bish acting like she can't get the secruity team to review all the surveillance footage and find out what rollins did with the list


----------



## God Movement (Oct 24, 2016)

WWE have completed their transformation into Ring of Honor. Crowd shitting on anything that isn't wrestling LMAO.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

Bailey has a really weak finisher especially when we consider her incredible talent.Cant she come up with something else ?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

See, that right there. If this were a mere couple months ago, Stephanie would've gotten most of the dialogue in that promo *and* threatened Jericho with suspension completely unprovoked. Here she did it because he was being a whiney dick.

Progress!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't get why every woman on the roster has to wrestle, Dana Brooke is a danger to herself and these other girls who are actually real workers now. They probably make fucking dirt and can draw so you have them at a premium, why is this chick allowed to hurt them?

Wasting Bayley and Nia both at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

JESUS CHRIST, THE SILENCE IS DEAFENING

------
Edit*
Okay, nevermind, Axel's gettin' them into it with cheap pops. Thank god.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And there is no such thing as a triple main event.  Which fight will be last?


Seth and KO so Trips can screw Seth and end the event with that.Theres only one real main event though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Axel with a promo and now has to job to Bo Wyatt?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I heard it suggested that this Bo Dallas build was to get a Goldberg squash match in before Lesnar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Dana could be a manager tbh.  Shes pretty on the eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Why?  I say you might as well let Axel win.  No one cares about either of these guys any way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Jericho to Smackdown so I can stop wasting 3 hours of my life every week.



>Jericho & AJ as best friends.
Shit. The modern dilemma. Wanting something that will never happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Blasphemy having Axel use that move.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

>a fucking jobber kicking out of the perfect plex


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dana could be a manager tbh.  Shes pretty on the eyes.


She is a manager.  And she hasn't been very good.

As far as her looks are concerned.  Emma, Sasha, Nikki, Alexa are all better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why?  I say you might as well let Axel win.  No one cares about either of these guys any way.



For a company that claims wins and losses don't matter you'd think right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She is a manager.  And she hasn't been very good.
> 
> As far as her looks are concerned.  Emma, Sasha, Nikki, Alexa are all better.


manager for a male wrestle might be different. 

and for some reason I disagree. Find her attractive af. Might be because I watch a hell lot of porn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Boring main events.  Too predictable.  No chance Sasha, Owens, or Reigns loses the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> She is a manager.  And she hasn't been very good.
> 
> As far as her looks are concerned.  Emma, Sasha, Nikki, Alexa are all better.



I agree with you. I feel like everything we've heard about them liking her flies in the face of the shit we've seen. I think they're working her and making her think they have big plans out of her to get her to perform above her head. 

Idk I'm not like physique snob but it's kind of crazy to think they had problems with Mickie James when you consider that Dana is looking kind of sloppy and has just gotten worse since she started. She has like 3 passable TV matches to to her name.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> >a fucking jobber kicking out of the perfect plex



Sweet chin music is a set up signature.
DDTs are regular moves
Everyone has a frog splash

Gaze into the abyss, you fuck!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally done catching up with my section. Time to moderately enjoy some wrasslin.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Boring main events.  Too predictable.  No chance Sasha, Owens, or Reigns loses the title.


True. not feeling any particular suspense from the main events. they're really going to need to lay it on the line in the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

my boy bruan !


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Stephanie should fire Foley, put Jericho in charge, and disappear.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Well Strowman get's his paycheck for tonight unless there is a squash match later on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

They're not going to let Roman cut a live promo to promote the triple main event


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Boooo, Roman Reigns!
Stop emotionally abusing people's wives and families. 



SoulTaker said:


> They're not going to let Roman cut a live promo to promote the triple main event



To be fair, Rusev cut a pre-recorded promo as well.
To your credit... they probably did that because they knew Reigns would have one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Guy: yo Vinnie, this Roman guys is bland as fuck.
Vince: stick him in a black background.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Give Kendrick the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

why does roman eyes look different week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So Mizark is now part of the Golden Truth then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Stephanie should fire Foley, put Jericho in charge, and disappear.



I'd betray Smackdown if I got to hear ......' Welcome to Raw is Jericho! Drink it in maaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

I honestly wish WWE would be like New Japan and just have like 9 titles so they're big card can be like 9 title bouts, a battle royal, and one non-title match.

Like give these filler trio matches a little bit of meaning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So it's the con men vs the midlife crisis crew.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

This is a throwaway match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Did troof just dab? Isn't that TJ Perkins' thing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

The fuck finish was that!?   Didn't the ref see Goldust in the ring there.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

So Stephanie threatened to suspend Jericho, but he found his list during the next segment.  I have a feeling that the suspension thing isn't over just yet.  Something could still happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Perfect example of WWE being stupid.

They're building up Jericho all night but the only time we see our champ and his feud with Seth is when they talk about HHH and Stephanie.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

My boy Mark jobbing out that bum Titus.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Just great.  Foley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow, the crowd doesn't care about this at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

So Foley is showing concern now.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Grandpa Mick has a story to tell


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Just hand it over Mick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

my boo charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

This has been a really good segment though so far tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

"This a good promo from Charlotte"
Wooo-!
""

-------------

*Charlotte misses her cue*
" "


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I like that Charlotte and Sasha haven't wrestled or fought in two weeks.  I am glad that they are saving it for the ppv.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Listen to MIA!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Not fair Mick. Difference is, you're a crazy friend.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

This is a really great promo but Foley cut this promo when he did the girl with the shy smile bullshit. He should have save it for this. Still doesn't feel like they're actually selling the feud. The feud is kind of lackluster and Foley, an outsider, is the best part of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Other fourms says Foley was shooting.

Why do they think that?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

The Boss is the biggest star on Raw.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

I call bullshit if this match doesn't end the PPV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Other fourms says Foley was shooting.
> 
> Why do they think that?


Shooting would aid a performance like that tbh tbf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

When one of em does a suicide dive off the cell and misses the other one completely


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Despite the crowd, this is actually a good promo.

I also like the fact that, intentional or otherwise, that despite all the promotional talk that Foley does about the women's revolution and female impowerment that he's still really worried about these two women, because he's an old man who's seen some shit. In his efforts to acknowledge their accomplishments, he's low-key downplaying them because he's convinced that they can't actually handle the match that most of his battle scars come from... and in a weird way, you can't exactly blame him, since (in the WWE), women have never had to place themselves in that kind of environment before.

This is all made... kiinda moot by the fact that HiaC might as well be completely different nowadays for how violent it isn't.

Still, I like the attempt.



WhatADrag said:


> When one of em does a suicide dive off the cell and misses the other one completely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Remember when ST called the Sasha/Charlotte feud a silly little feud that would be settled on a random episode of Monday Night Raw?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Sasha talks like a deaf person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

TJ Perkins


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sasha talks like a deaf person.


I can kind of see it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Kendrick is dope on the mic tbh,


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

And unsurprisingly foley comes out on top in this segment. granted considering context it kind of makes sense for him to shine through in this. kayfabe-wise _(and literally if we're getting sasha's suicide crossbody off the top of the cage) _these women are putting their careers on the line and they don't even know it so he's there to offer a reality check

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

The new season look great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

And I like Brian Kendrick's music.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Remember when ST called the Sasha/Charlotte feud a silly little feud that would be settled on a random episode of Monday Night Raw?



He was right about it being a silly feud. Nothing about it has captivated me or held my attention since it started, and it kept getting interrupted by call-ups and side feuds that they kept backpeddling on on the fly. It's just that none of us were aware that Raw would lose their minds and put them in a fucking cell match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> And unsurprisingly foley comes out on top in this segment. granted considering context it kind of makes sense for him to shine through in this. kayfabe-wise _(and literally if we're getting sasha's suicide crossbody off the top of the cage) _these women are putting their careers on the line and they don't even know it so he's there to offer a reality check


I have no problem with him shining. He needs some shine because he's had heat with the internet recently.  And this made people more excited more for the match. Charlotte nor Sasha shined but they will shine no matter what Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I have no problem with him shining. He needs some shine because *he's had heat with the internet recently*.  And this made people more excited more for the match. Charlotte nor Sasha shined but they will shine no matter what Sunday.



Whyzzat?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

This doesn't cancel Foley's heat.  I think most fans believe that he should be fired from his general manager position.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

CW division officially a failure


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

"He can't beat me clean"

TJ exposing the business.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Or just remove the authority/Stephanie angle and just let Mick do what he did a few minutes ago then hes fine.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Also please stop reminding me sasha really likes eddie. it's brought up enough to the point where i'm starting to wonder if she's his illegitimate child


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> CW division officially a failure


Nah just TJP.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> Also please stop reminding me sasha really likes eddie. it's brought up enough to the point where i'm start to wonder if she's his illegitimate child



He did get around...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Again with this pinning number one contenders shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> Also please stop reminding me sasha really likes eddie. it's brought up enough to the point where i'm start to wonder if she's his illegitimate child


so when they said he lied cheated and steal

cheating part didnt mean in the ring?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

I HATE THE WINS/LOSES DON'T MATTER SHIT

THEY DONT DO THIS WITH ROMAN.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I love how everyone keeps reminding us that Jericho and Owens are best friends.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Brian's loss proves that he will win the title on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Brian's loss proves that he will win the title on Sunday.


wwe logic


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah just TJP.


The division can't work with only 10 minutes of time.Plus top tier talent are lacking


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Or just remove the authority/Stephanie angle and just let Mick do what he did a few minutes ago then hes fine.



Yeah, Mick's a good general manager, if a bit of a line flubber these days. I thought he was great the first month of the split.

The problem, I think, is that currently, the idea is that Stephanie pulls the strings and Mick just walks around and puts together some matches I guess. on SD, Shane is the boss's boss, but his on-screen role is that of an overseer, and Bryan and Shane come off more as partners when they're together. You don't get that (or haven't gotten that recently) with Steph and Foley. Steph is clearly the boss. Steph clearly still has a huge hand in the show's goings on. Foley is an underling.



ted. said:


> Also please stop reminding me sasha really likes eddie. it's brought up enough to the point where i'm start to wonder if she's his illegitimate child



....I'd believe it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Neville should be a cruiserweight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> The division can't work with only 10 minutes of time.Plus top tier talent are lacking


I agree these guys don't get time to introduce themselves and they've been wrestling for nothing so far.

Let the other crusierweights start feuds.

WWE is acting like the cruiserweights can only be limited to one match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Yo real rap...why are people worried about sami getting squashed when sin fucking cara gave braun a good fight and only lost by count out last month?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Well Strowman is out.  So he's taking on Zayn tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

RIP Sami


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I agree these guys don't get time to introduce themselves and they've been wrestling for nothing so far.
> 
> Let the other crusierweights start feuds.
> 
> WWE is acting like the cruiserweights can only be limited to one match.



I've run it into the ground, but how the fuck do WWE clearly have beyond too much time on their hands with all these nothing feuds and nothing matches, and yet have not thought "hey, this new division that we put purple fucking tape on the ropes for? Let's give them a decent 45 minutes to an hour".

It's insane. Why did they bring them here if not to assist the shallowness of their roster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> Yo real rap...why are people worried about sami getting squashed when sin fucking cara gave braun a good fight and only lost by count out last month?



Cuz I expect more for Zayn tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

stroman>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Sami should be a top contender for the US or IC title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I can't believe that Sami is picking a fight with the Wyatt family.


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

Goddamn



ZAYN QUIT NOW


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Think they could have a good match.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

I was hoping Strowman would squash this jabroni.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm surprised that Strowman ran away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

The Brian Slater


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

WWE writers: "lol, Kendrick is old"

No he's not! 

------

So is Kendrick bullshitting or is this an eventual face turn? It's hard to tell, because I was expecting him to wreck TJ's shit when he turned around, but apparently, he was sincere about needing the handout. What's that mean? Are down on their luck people heels now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Why did TJP have tape on like he just got done wrestling?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Remember when ST called the Sasha/Charlotte feud a silly little feud that would be settled on a random episode of Monday Night Raw?



You mean when we thought Bayley would be a thing?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Kendrick is at least 15 years younger than Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

I see Bayley's popularity fizzling out.  She just isn't putting on good matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Kendrick is 5 years older then TJP


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I see Bayley's popularity fizzling out.  She just isn't putting on good matches.



Yeah, those bouts she had with Dana, Dana's arm and what's-her-name were pretty lackluster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Cuz I expect more for Zayn tbh.


Keep the faith bruv

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I see Bayley's popularity fizzling out.  She just isn't putting on good matches.



tbf she's working with Dana.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, those bouts she had with Dana, Dana's arm and what's-her-name were pretty lackluster.



Yeah why can't Bayley put on good matches with that level of talent. Fucking crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Bayley will be champ at mania.

That's why wwe shit fuzzes out. They want to save things that need to be pulled on the trigger now.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Paul Heyman doing his best old-school Bubba Ray impression.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Bayley will be champ at mania.
> 
> That's why wwe shit fuzzes out. They want to save things that need to be pulled on the trigger now.


Yeah man.  I wanted her to win the triple threat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Paul Heyman doing his best old-school Bubba Ray impression.



I think he just forgot his lines.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

brock stays over no matter what


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2016)

Dueling "Suplex City" and "Goldberg" chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

It'd be cool to see Brock perform in front of a Minnesota crowd, enjoying this crowd's reaction to him existing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow! I didn't expect this feud to be this flaccid. There's literally no substance here. Is Brock jelly? How stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

I can't tell if Paul is fishing for heel heat or not.

Like... they're in his home town... and the Suplex City chants are clearly overpowering the Goldberg chants by like 80-90%... but he seems to be focusing specifically on them. Him and Brock.

So is he, like trying to incite mod mentality or are they not getting proper responses or...?

----------

THAT'S IT?!

...what the hell was that promo?


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

That promo kinda sucked tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

Waste of a Brock appearance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

I want my dream job to be like Brock Lesnar.

Show up and do nothing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> THAT'S IT?!
> 
> ...what the hell was that promo?



Easy money for Brock and Heyman


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Why did Brock come out?  i don't get it.  The crowd was into it.  But ultimately they were betrayed.  That segment is going to get killed on all the review sites.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Raw is Jericho' more than ever before.

The one character on a three hour show who is remotely entertaining, and who I'm remotely interested in watching again next Monday.

Give him the title and never let him drop it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

I miss Finn.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

-Paul and Brock come out
-Talks a little bit about the Goldberg response or something I guess
-Crowd chants for Brock
-Paul acknowledges litterally 6 people in the audience
-Crowd chants for Brock some more
-Paul and Brock seem lost
-They leave

I've never been hungrier for dirtsheets, cuz that was a mess. Like they ran out of time or something. I'm genuinely curious about what the fuck that was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

The fact it's not Raw Presents Halloween Havoc shows you how fucking stupid this company can be sometimes. Most obvious branding ever, relates to your history, and gives a reason for a show that'll probably be terrible like every other halloween episode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Fuck part-timer feuds, they're so boring. Can we get their build ups on facebook or something instead?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 24, 2016)

Brock is better than Goldberg anyway


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact it's not Raw Presents Halloween Havoc shows you how fucking stupid this company can be sometimes. Most obvious branding ever, relates to your history, and gives a reason for a show that'll probably be terrible like every other halloween episode.


Its like they try there hardest to not be good. With this talent and all this time but yet they just want to do the dumbest things.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Jericho is going to take a pedigree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2016)

All I have to say is ....kek.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Rollins seems invincible lately.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ....kek.



Accurate summary of the last hour and a half.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Why should we care about Rollins as a face again?

All he ever does is care about HHH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

KO: "YOU DON'T PEDIGREE HIM!"
Fan in the distance: "yeah, don't touch 'im!"




WhatADrag said:


> Why should we care about Rollins as a face again?
> 
> All he ever does is care about HHH.



Agreed. This NTR storyline is starting to wear out its welcome.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Triple threat has actually been pretty well worked even the story of the match is pretty entertaining. Seth Rollins is still a pretty badly booked face though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Roman better not come out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Rollins wanted this match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman better not come out


That wouldn't make sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That wouldn't make sense.


He always comes out to save the day tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Yea as long as Seth is breathing and Cole can reference the Shield that's a good enough reason for Roman to save Seth.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Seth pins both


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

lmao trash raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

He finally did something architectural


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

That was a sloppy finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2016)

Did this fucker just elbow a security officer? Dat face-ness.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

How am I going to watch NBA, World Series, and Smackdown at once?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

NO, KO STOP, THAT ISN'T ZAYN!


----------



## teddy (Oct 24, 2016)

I feel like all 3 of the "main events" for hiac are lacking the fire to even be called that. going to make the crazy bet that new day/cesheamus is going to be the motn in what will be a meh ppv


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally they let KO do something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

ted. said:


> I feel like all 3 of the "main events" for hiac are lacking the fire to even be called that. going to make the crazy bet that new day/cesheamus is going to be the motn in what will be a meh ppv


not a crazy bet tbh.

Roman wins= fans pissed
ko wins= silly finish
who knows how the womens match will go?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

KO against Jericho replacement match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

Dat ending.
Not as limp as I expected.
Not as much heat as I would've liked.
OK, I guess.

Would've been cool if KO went back and powerbombed him on the apron a 2nd time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm getting angry as fuck with the wins/losses don't matter shit.
With how raw is looking Deans going to beat AJ like its nothing.


Stop making your champions look like pussies.


They wouldn't do Roman like this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2016)

If only if only...I know it's long past it but if only...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2016)

Man these go home shows always blow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm getting angry as fuck with the wins/losses don't matter shit.
> With how raw is looking Deans going to beat AJ like its nothing.
> 
> 
> ...




Roman ate loses left and right for a period of time and kept blowing all his opportunites as a cheap way to garner sympathy.

No one's immune from it. Y'know, 'cept for Cena, but he gon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2016)

Cena started to job like crazy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Roman ate loses left and right for a period of time and kept blowing all his opportunites as a cheap way to garner sympathy.
> 
> No one's immune from it. Y'know, 'cept for Cena, but he gon.



He made the Champ that runs the Camp though.

I mean look HHH isn't wrong it is a feel and it's not about wins/losses in the macro, but he's an idiot for not realizing the micro is your wins/losses, is the feel. The compelling thing about Slater/Rhyno is that in every match Slater has progressively gotten more legitimate offense, he's not the futile one note comedy jobber who soaks up heat like Ricky Morton and tags his partner in like a limit break.

Like that Headbangers match was even hype. That doesn't exactly work on the main event level but yeah WWE needs to understand the importance of words like 7 match winning streak and making that matter to legitimize and give substance to these matches. They need to condition themselves to book consequence. This is how you make little Bo Dallas/Curt Axel matches mean something because now you're programming the viewer to be like oh this guy has a nice little win streak. Make wins matter and just no sell losses like they've always done.

Idk they just need more angles than what they have now.  Put another tertiary title on Smackdown and a trios belt on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Roman ate loses left and right for a period of time and kept blowing all his opportunites as a cheap way to garner sympathy.
> 
> No one's immune from it. Y'know, 'cept for Cena, but he gon.



He ate losses left and right due to failing a drug test. I don't remember Roman taking clean pins ever besides Sheamus cash in and after he lost the title. And at the moment hes being built up right how other guys should be built.

Like why did Swan win against a number one contender? I know Swan is great talent but before this didn't he lose to Tony Neese or whatever his name is? And the week before that Tony lost.
Why did Bayley lose to Dana?
Why did they have Cesaro and Sheamus win tonight?

instead of building people properly they have everyone exchanging W's and L's like it doesn't matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He ate losses left and right due to failing a drug test. I don't remember Roman taking clean pins ever besides Sheamus cash in and after he lost the title. And at the moment hes being built up right how other guys should be built.



I was actually referring to before his addy-daddy incident. 'Course I might be remembering it wrong.

When his monster push was in full swing and WWE were trying everything to get people to like him, one of the experiments they ran was giving him the DBD treatment, where he pretty much got screwed and cheated out of his big wins for quite a while, and only starting to go on a winning streak again when he faced off against Big Show. This is around the time I faded out of the show for a bit, but I specifically remember people criticising that method and saying that all it really accomplished was making the people that already hated him think he was a loser.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Objectivley that show was piss poor

But being there live made it feel like the coolest shit


Brock was a fucking over as shit, my section tried to keep the goldberg chants going but it just wasnt happening

And the enzo and cass stuff was great my kid brothers got a huge kick out of that


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Objectivley that show was piss poor
> 
> But being there live made it feel like the coolest shit
> 
> ...


How was the arm wrestling match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Objectivley that show was piss poor
> 
> But being there live made it feel like the coolest shit
> 
> ...


Live is always better. I remember Payback being awesome af for me because it was my first time seeing AJ, plus I thought the matches where good. But everyone online trashed it.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Objectivley that show was piss poor
> 
> But being there live made it feel like the coolest shit
> 
> ...



If you could give a rough estimate, what ratio would you say the Lesnar/Goldberg chants were?
From my computer it sounded like a good 85/15, but Paul kept implying that it was higher. Any live differences we couldn't hear?

Weird thing to ask, but that promo left me scratching my head for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 25, 2016)

Trying to get Brock heel heat in Minnesota is like trying to get Austin booed in Texas or Bret Hart booed in Canada.

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

this is the first time that i've seen Paul Heyman choke and looked like he's nothing 

that was awful and funny at the same time lmao

Brock will get boo'd since he no longer lives in Minnesota and has since moved to Canada. Canada hates Goldberg since he ended the career of their national hero Bret Hart

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Kevin Owens is going to be champion for a long time.  That is the best thing about raw right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> If you could give a rough estimate, what ratio would you say the Lesnar/Goldberg chants were?
> From my computer it sounded like a good 85/15, but Paul kept implying that it was higher. Any live differences we couldn't hear?
> 
> Weird thing to ask, but that promo left me scratching my head for a good 10 minutes.


It started like 60/40

But quickly swung to like 90/10

And then every one chanted goldberg sucks

Ill try and post a video later

@Rukia The arm wrestling went over like a turd which is a shame cause we were all pumped tonsee bayley

Still we poped for her babyfave comeback


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

WWE needs more championships, that's all last night and this upcoming PPV has convinced me of. Fucking triple main event and it's half the card just fucking stupid.

Honestly I know I've harped on this and I'm not sure how they are on the business side of things but Vince and Stephanie should basically just let Shane be the filter as opposed to Vince being the filter. Like Vince is old and Stephanie is really got the coolness of a soccer mom. These guys are just so fucking far behind the times they don't understand entertainment in 2016.

Rich Swann's promo last night was really eye opening. They really dumbed down his character and made it into a gimmick and that's a huge problem. They don't understand that the character has to be what's important because characters last and gimmicks die. Swann went from being a character who went through a very real tragedy and used wrestling as a means to uplift himself then he got saddled with the black guy entertainer gimmick. 

Now Swann has always been about shucking and jiving but they took away the substance and heart of the character to give you a stupid gimmick. At least with New Day they were obviously doing most of the stuff themselves and getting over a pop-culture nerdist group characters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

you talk about gimmick then you should look at what theyve done to the bullet club

vince is still upset his stupid ass stables cant get to their level

whats more worse than jobbing to enzo & cass???


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> you talk about gimmick then you should look at what theyve done to the bullet club
> 
> vince is still upset his stupid ass stables cant get to their level
> 
> whats more worse than jobbing to enzo & cass???



I just think he legitimately can't book them and that they're not a very good tagteam. Like idk it just seems to me like people didn't/don't actually get that Luke Gallows was trash in Japan and that Karl Anderson is a very good worker but that's kind of all he is. 

New Japan's tag scene is pretty shitty and has been for a while. The stable is over but part of the problem with these guys is that the gimmick of the stable is/was over and their characters suck. It's like watching a dorky ass Ricky Bobby.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

if only we had the Young Bucks and Omega.... i want the Bullet Club to dominate WWE. have all of them hold all the championships. let them bury Cena and Reigns on a weekly basis. i assure you that will increase the fucking ratings. no, i guaran-damn-tee you


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> if only we had the Young Bucks and Omega.... i want the Bullet Club to dominate WWE. have all of them hold all the championships. let them bury Cena and Reigns on a weekly basis. i assure you that will increase the fucking ratings. no, i guaran-damn-tee you



My thing with the Bucks is that they're either an NXT team or a Smackdown team but I feel like those two things will soon become the same once we get another slew of call ups.

I always wonder about Omega in WWE because honestly I don't see the fit there. I think Kenny Omega is the spirtual successor to AJ Styles outside of the ring but inside of it he's the spiritual successor to Shinsuke Nakamura. What I mean by that is that Omega like Nakamura is capable of 5 star matches but he really does not have consistently great matches, he's prone to striking out and delivering below expectations. 

He's got so much hype right now and at his best he's probably the second best worker in the world while probably being the best in-ring story teller on the planet, but how often is Kenny Omega at his best? Kenny Omega is the dude who averages like 32 points a game but he's just as likely to score 50 as he is to score 15. And Vince just doesn't get him, he wouldn't understand it and he would ruin it. 

Omega is a dude I honestly hope never leaves Japan, I want him to go down as the best gaijin ever and to continue making great art because as much as I love WWE they're far more likely to ruin him then draw with him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Bryan Alvarez said:
			
		

> “Backstage, Vince blew a gasket, [saying] ‘These goddamn fans!’ And he played Brock’s music, and they just ended it. And Paul and Brock went to the back, and that was the end of the segment. This was _not_how it was supposed to end, but Vince pulled the plug right in the middle of it.”



I know how people are going to spin this story but 

Like how the fuck can Vince not feel like he has the word idiot stamped across his skull for trying to get Minnesota to boo Brock Lesnar when he's wearing a Minnesota themed Suplex City shirt.

Height of fucking stupidity dude. Survivor Series is November 20th. You're going to beat this feud into the ground with fucking promo. There's 3 more episodes of Raw till Surivor Series just seems like a really inefficient way to promote the match especially if you want to socially engineer a nigh-impossible reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

Brock will be cheered since SS will be in Canada. They hate Goldberg. Watch those little jimmies boo the shit out of Goldberg.

Lesnar can F5 a fawn and he will still get cheers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2016)

Raw be sucking eggs from the clips I saw. Thank god I don't waste my time with the garbage writers and Steph  . (She still my bae though)


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

i watched the Super Kick party 20 times and i just cant stop


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I know how people are going to spin this story but
> 
> Like how the fuck can Vince not feel like he has the word idiot stamped across his skull for trying to get Minnesota to boo Brock Lesnar when he's wearing a Minnesota themed Suplex City shirt.
> 
> Height of fucking stupidity dude. Survivor Series is November 20th. You're going to beat this feud into the ground with fucking promo. There's 3 more episodes of Raw till Surivor Series just seems like a really inefficient way to promote the match especially if you want to socially engineer a nigh-impossible reaction from the crowd.



Okay, that clears things up a bit. I had a feeling it ended prematurely because of the awkwardness of the exit.

Yeah, I don't really understand why they thought he'd get boo'd at home. Hell, ignoring his home-town love, Brock could destroy some poor lady with a kendo stick in the middle of the ring and still be over; it being his home town just lowered the chances of him getting any real heel heat from "frightfully low" to "actually impossible".

Kudos to Paul for trying though, but once it became obvious the crowd wasn't budging, at that point they really should've had him roll with it and use the cheers to their advantage to shit-talk Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Shame on those fans.  Vince has every right to be furious.  Sometimes you have to play along with the narrative.  Failing to do that can cause a segment to tank just like it did last night.  The audience was either too thick to figure it out or they decided to engage in trolling on a massive level.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Or they just loved Brock because everyone loves Brock. 

I mean yeah, I dislike the crowd's inability to suspend disbelief as much as the next person, but honestly here there's no disbelief to suspend. There's no story here. Brock issued a challenge, 'Berg said "yeah, okay" and... that's it really. This isn't "Brock the guy who did bad stuff" vs "Goldberg, the guy who did the good stuff", it's literally just Brock Lesnar vs Bill Goldberg, so Minnesota's gonna cheer Brock, cuz he's a favorite.

Honestly, according to Zen, Paul's fishing for boos made it worse. Paul threatening to have Brock assault a dude in the crowd just made people cheer louder because _of course it did_. How dare these other members in the audience cheer for the other guy when our guy is standing right there? Kill him, Brock!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't like Brock.  He's a part timer that actually hates professional wrestling.  And he is extremely dangerous in the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

The fans have no obligation to play along, that's fucking dumb. People pay for that ticket and it's a license to react to the show how they see fit. Now I'm not into fans trying to get themselves over but I think there's some really obvious shit that WWE wants to ignore and then retroactively blame everyone else but themselves for doing stupid shit.

Like why the fuck would you even let Brock walk out there with that shirt? You're paying him right? Have some fucking balls man. Or like Shirker said use it to create some heat for the match but this heel/face rigidity that they do leads to some of the dumbest fucking outcomes ever. Like in the vacuum of last night it's impossible to see how stupid it is to send a hometown guy, one of the most famous dudes alive from Minnesota now that Prince has left us, and get him boo'd?

It's the same shit with Roman Reigns. Turn his ass heel and make some real fucking money because you start producing a much better product instead of a slightly better one. Be a businessman and make some lemonade from those lemons for fucks sake.



Rukia said:


> I don't like Brock.  He's a part timer that actually hates professional wrestling.  And he is extremely dangerous in the ring.



He hates pro wrestling so much that asked onto Beast in the East because he was going to see Masa Saito and pay his respects to him


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

@Rukia  I've made my feelings about Bork pretty clear around here, so no need to repeat myself for the nth time, but the unfortunate (imo) truth is the guy's probably the best Face/Tweener they have reaction-wise. The only time he ever gets booed is either when they think he's shooting in the ring, or that one time with the drugs. The latter was inevitably gonna blow over given time, and the former always has the lid blown off of it because it's 2016 and we have the internet.


----------



## Ae (Oct 25, 2016)

@Rukia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

Just overall pissed with wwe last night. They had every ppv match on free TV last night basically. Then the entire goldberg situation. I just don't know how you could be shocked people are chanting for brock with how over he's always been and its hometown. I personally feel like some guys actually told vince this was a bad idea but vince told them off as nonsense. No way nobody saw this coming. I believe this is just part of being stubborn and old guy no longer in touch with society part on vince.

Like survivor series is in Canada. Where people hate Goldberg and where lesnar currently lives.


Side note keep naka and Joe on nxt forever. If they are going to make them ordinary like they did with bayley, who they ruined right off the bat, keep these guys from the main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

TerminaThor.  Did you see Kevin Owens destroy The architect last night?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

We poped and cheered for axel and fucking davari of all people, you think we were gonna boo brock lesnar?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

If I gotta hear Sasha talking about I'm finally here, I can't believe it, Eddie Guerrero and so on... I might die


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Video i took from last night

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Best chant of the night was "where's the list?"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Zen-aku said:


> Video i took from last night


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If I gotta hear Sasha talking about I'm finally here, I can't believe it, Eddie Guerrero and so on... I might die


I don't have a problem with it.  I feel that Sasha is carrying on his legacy to be honest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Side note keep naka and Joe on nxt forever. If they are going to make them ordinary like they did with bayley, who they ruined right off the bat, keep these guys from the main roster.



Honestly dude I think they'd be better off just because they're men and because one/both will be on Smackdown. Raw is hurting for a true babyface that'll get actual babyface live reactions.

Still I don't want Nakamura wrestling $3,000 live gates. NXT isn't exactly the safe haven we make it out to be, just look at Itami. That's a dude who I honestly feel terrible for, it's almost as though he should just go back to NOAH and try to ascend up the card and get to NJPW.



WhatADrag said:


> If I gotta hear Sasha talking about I'm finally here, I can't believe it, Eddie Guerrero and so on... I might die



Honestly dude the whole this is my dream, I made it, when I was a little girl watching my idol Eddie Guerrero, I'm not even going to defend it. Like she's a C level promo being given F- direction. It's like yeah Sasha go connect by being this version of yourself that cries after every world title win.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Not surprised by Taker's opinion.  He has been against the women's revolution from the beginning.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> TerminaThor.  Did you see Kevin Owens destroy The architect last night?




I did. Fat Owens is acting like a champ finally


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


>


See what i mean?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not surprised by Taker's opinion.  He has been against the women's revolution from the beginning.



You hate Sasha and Becky doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly dude I think they'd be better off just because they're men and because one/both will be on Smackdown. Raw is hurting for a true babyface that'll get actual babyface live reactions.
> 
> Still I don't want Nakamura wrestling $3,000 live gates. NXT isn't exactly the safe haven we make it out to be, just look at Itami. That's a dude who I honestly feel terrible for, it's almost as though he should just go back to NOAH and try to ascend up the card and get to NJPW.



I honestly think they're building up Bruan for Naka or Joe. I'm just scared the build up for both of these men would amount to nothing. Let's be honest, Naka/Joe feud is the best on the entire roster- AJ/Dean & Miz/Ziggler being runners up. I feel like AJ/Dean is going to be ruined tonight. I hate the number 1 contender faces the champ for free on live tv thing. Because in WWE recent history, the champs lose. That should happen on special occasions. But with WWE it's every other month this happens. Cesaro/Sheamus beat New Day and Seth beat KO last night. Roll up or not its still happening on a show where all the contenders are beating the champs in non title matches, top stars are taking random L's. So with the bad after taste from Raw AJ losing will be the worst scenario. And for Miz/Ziggler they just don't have the star power these other four have. 

I'm afraid one of these guys come up beat Bruan then randomly lose to Sheamus to continue a random feud of there's. 



SoulTaker said:


> Honestly dude the whole this is my dream, I made it, when I was a little girl watching my idol Eddie Guerrero, I'm not even going to defend it. Like she's a C level promo being given F- direction. It's like yeah Sasha go connect by being this version of yourself that cries after every world title win.


It doesn't help She brings this up every week.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh, somewhat off topic and out of nowhere but, @WhatADrag , you never answered my question from last night.

Why does the interwebz have heat on Mick Foley currently?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh, somewhat off topic and out of nowhere but, @WhatADrag , you never answered my question from last night.
> 
> Why does the interwebz have heat on Mick Foley currently?


-Mick and Steph get to much screen story time. It annoys people because its an authority angle.
-He always posting those articles. I believe he threw a few shots at the fans saying he doesn't understand why we complain- when before he was hired as wwe on screen character Foley was writing articles on how he grabbed a bat and smashed his TV because of WWE's actions. But now since hes part of them again we are wrong.

So he hasn't been in favorite with people lately.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> -Mick and Steph get to much screen story time. It annoys people because its an authority angle.
> -He always posting those articles. I believe he threw a few shots at the fans saying he doesn't understand why we complain- when before he was hired as wwe on screen character Foley was writing articles on how he grabbed a bat and smashed his TV because of WWE's actions. But now since hes part of them again we are wrong.
> 
> So he hasn't been in favorite with people lately.



Oh, okay. Yeah, I guess that all makes a little sense.

My first thought was that it all stemmed from his thoughts on the reaction to the WiiU belt design which, while disagreeable, is just one dumb opinion and not worth getting worked up over. If he's repeatedly taking issue with the fans though, especially since Raw is sorta falling into the same traps that got them in trouble before the brand split, I suppose I get people starting to get annoyed with him.

I myself don't think I could ever dislike Foley tbh, so I'm coming from a place of bias. 



Zen-aku said:


> See what i mean?



Was that you cheering for both of them, or someone close to you? Got a real kick out of that one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh, okay. Yeah, I guess that all makes a little sense.
> 
> My first thought was that it all stemmed from his thoughts on the reaction to the WiiU belt design which, while disagreeable, is just one dumb opinion and not worth getting worked up over. If he's repeatedly taking issue with the fans though, especially since Raw is sorta falling into the same traps that got them in trouble before the brand split, I suppose I get people starting to get annoyed with him.
> 
> I myself don't think I could ever dislike Foley tbh, so I'm coming from a place of bias.


Yeah I don't dislike him neither. Like I said, if we get more of Mick from last night then I'm personally good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm like this gots to be old because in this picture Taker has hair but I see that wwe title.




edit:






nvm its from today


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh, okay. Yeah, I guess that all makes a little sense.
> 
> My first thought was that it all stemmed from his thoughts on the reaction to the WiiU belt design which, while disagreeable, is just one dumb opinion and not worth getting worked up over. If he's repeatedly taking issue with the fans though, especially since Raw is sorta falling into the same traps that got them in trouble before the brand split, I suppose I get people starting to get annoyed with him.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was me lol.

Ill upload the enzon and cass segment if any one wants a look.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> -Mick and Steph get to much screen story time. It annoys people because its an authority angle.
> -He always posting those articles. I believe he threw a few shots at the fans saying he doesn't understand why we complain- *when before he was hired as wwe on screen character Foley was writing articles on how he grabbed a bat and smashed his TV because of WWE's actions. *But now since hes part of them again we are wrong.
> 
> So he hasn't been in favorite with people lately.



  .


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2016)

> It looks like Vince McMahon wasn't thrilled with the way the Brock Lesnar return segment went on Monday night.
> 
> As seen on this week's RAW, the fans in Minneapolis, Minnesota weren't exactly "following the script," as they were hell bent on cheering for Lesnar and chanting "Goldberg Sucks," when the exact opposite reaction was desired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Oct 25, 2016)

Goldberg will never get his due.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Heel Cena is coming!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

I saw that Comic-Con shit on Reddit.

Cena, why would you say that to a little kid? I swear that dude is giving fewer fucks with each passing day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Tbf.  Nikki Bella...

nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

So recap to start off SD.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

AJ needs to win.  I'm tired of AJ eating l's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, Wyatt out.   So opening match or promo?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Ellsworth's heel turn incoming? Can't have him getting too over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

How many times have Kane and Wyatt faced each other?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many times have Kane and Wyatt faced each other?


That's what I was wondering.  I know I watched this match on Smackdown right before the No Mercy PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Heh, I would take Harper's interference more seriously if he wasn't wearing that throw over shirt.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I would take Harper's interference more seriously if he wasn't wearing that throw over shirt.



Yeah, that's weird. It's not even a ruined and battered shirt, it's literally just a poncho.
Oh god, they're trying to push Wyatt merch. Which is fine, but why do *they* have to wear it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Welp, Orton to the Wyatt family then.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, Orton to the Wyatt family then.



Or, in keeping with the "mindgames" angle, Randy is setting out to confuse the hell out of Bray.

...god, I hope that's not what it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

So Kane vs Orton for the umpteenth time?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

I guess Orton thinks he needs to destroy the Wyatt Family from the inside.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Enjoy the title while it lasts Becky!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Honestly, Glen Jacobs needs to call it a career.  He's pretty done what he can with the Kane persona and literally has earned his place in the HOF with what he has had to work with in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

I mean kudos to Smackdown for atleast putting some intrigue into the Wyatt/Orton angle. 

I get that we want them to be better on the follow through but at least for a second I actually cared and I honestly checked out on this awful ass feud when Orton was injured and Bray still lost to Kane.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Glen Jacobs needs to call it a career.  He's pretty done what he can with the Kane persona and literally has earned his place in the HOF with what he has had to work with in the past.



It's not always about that man. Why deprive dudes like Corbin and Crews the opportunity to work with Kane if he still wants to work for you and is healthy enough to do so? Not just those guys but a bunch of other guys as well. Maybe he still has things he wants to do.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Saved from a terrible promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Well that was an interesting promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Alexa is doing those pants a favor by wearing them.

She's got really great delivery on these lines so far. It's been about 3 months so that's really exceptional when you think about it. 

Good bordering on great segment. Alexa needs to improve her offense though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean kudos to Smackdown for atleast putting some intrigue into the Wyatt/Orton angle.
> 
> I get that we want them to be better on the follow through but at least for a second I actually cared and I honestly checked out on this awful ass feud when Orton was injured and Bray still lost to Kane.



Yeah, basically. This is something that can at least pique my curiosity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Alexa is tons better than Dana Brooke.  Not even close!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not always about that man. Why deprive dudes like Corbin and Crews the opportunity to work with Kane if he still wants to work for you and is healthy enough to do so? Not just those guys but a bunch of other guys as well. Maybe he still has things he wants to do.



It's not that I want him to retire immediately and having him put over guys mention would help out the company more, it's just creative's track record with the Kane character is a bit less than stellar.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Alexa is doing those pants a favor by wearing them.



Dude. Dude, dude. Do not even start, because I'm afraid it'll get to a point where I won't allow it to stop.

I never ever join in the thirst parade around here, but Bliss is one of the performers that'd make me break that rule super fucking hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2016)

Saw the Paulie segment with Brocko. Ouch if they wanted to get heel heat just should have used Goldberg gonna be proven to be as overrated as this year's Vikings


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Saw the Paulie segment with Brocko. Ouch if they wanted to get heel heat just should have used Goldberg gonna be proven to be as overrated as this year's Vikings



A lot of people are suggesting that he should've just brought up the fact that Dudebro lives in Canada now, apparently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

The reverse Usos are out.  So they are up against the Hype Bros.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> A lot of people are suggesting that he should've just brought up the fact that Dudebro lives in Canada now, apparently.


Eh wouldnt have worked. Awesome wrasslers are from Canada


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is tons better than Dana Brooke.  Not even close!



Honestly if we were judging these girls on a week to week basis and it was purely based on performance then Alexa would shake out a lot better then people think.



Shirker said:


> Dude. Dude, dude. Do not start, because I'm afraid it'll get to a point where I won't allow it to stop.
> 
> I never ever join in the thirst parade around here, but Bliss is one of the performers that'd make me break that rule super fucking hard.



I try to stay out of it but yeah she's WWE's unicorn prospect if you ask me. Objectively don't get how you couldn't find her attractive. Besides Emma I think she's probably the best looking woman on the roster.



PlacidSanity said:


> It's not that I want him to retire immediately and having him put over guys mention would help out the company more, it's just creative's track record with the Kane character is a bit less than stellar.





You know you're right on that last count. This isn't to refute what you said but I found it to be an interesting juxtaposition.



> A recent episode of Chris Jericho's "Talk Is Jericho" podcast features actor and former  creative writer Freddie Prinze Jr., who was signed by WWE in 2007. The two sides parted ways in February of 2009. You can hear the full interview .
> 
> Freddie, who said working for WWE was a dream job, was responsible for the reinvention of "The" Brian Kendrick and then Jeff Hardy during his WWE Title run. Jericho asked how Freddie was able to get Hardy to trust him, as Jeff is a notorious loner who tends to keep to himself. Freddie tried to be entirely open and honest with Jeff. He said they discussed taboo subjects including drugs and alcohol, death, and suicide. Freddie also wrote for The Undertaker and Kane, revealing that Vince McMahon was more involved with Kane's promos than any other WWE star. Prinze said, "If I wrote Kane was going to 'destroy someone,' he'd say, 'Kane wouldn't say that. Kane would obliterate someone.'" Freddie added that Vince is 127 years old but works like he's in his 70s.
> 
> The "I Know What You Did Last Summer" and "Scooby-Doo" actor was soon put withAlberto Del Rio and told that Mexicans needed to hate him. Freddie said Del Rio was very nervous but wanted to impress Vince, so he was up for whatever worked. Freddie also said he wrote a farewell storyline for Edge, that ended up nixed due to his injury and sudden retirement. The original plan was to have Christian make a big heel turn and force Edge to retire.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh wouldnt have worked. Awesome wrasslers are from Canada



So if Heyman shits on Minnesota and says the reason Brock doesn't like living around people and lives on a secluded piece of land that people refer to as a compound, in a different country, where he has to drive like 15 minutes to get his mail or whatever crazy shit, that he couldn't have gotten them boo'd? 

That's like the same level of thought they put into the outcome but in the reverse.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

The stipulation almost seems like it guarantees an Ambrose win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

So Demolition-lite loses to Ryder and the spastic one.   I like their double team finisher though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

The tag team eliminator is the bathroom break match at survivor series.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Mojo is super over in Green Bay, huh.

Hmmmm....

He used to play for the Packers, huh?

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

That Raw commercial was awful.

Hype Bros are like Enzo and Cass in the sense they'll do better on the main roster than in NXT. 

I mean Generation Next is about to go against The Mighty Don't Kneel. That's really not a place for Mojo Rawley anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Orton about to go to the papers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Shane isn't here again.  Smart.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

A'ight, Randy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

So they are rehashing what Orton try to do with the Authority when he was on RAW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Is this Orton thing a way to put them together in the Survivor Series gimmick?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Team Nikki or Team Natalya?  Unless Nikki has other things outside of wrestling going on.. it seems crazy for her to not be a part of that match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Having a triple threat match for the title at Mania is sacrilege but marketing a triple main event on a card with 6 matches is word to the wise. Nice. 

This and the Halloween shit is just awful.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Projected Smackdown Team:

Nikki
Becky
Alexa
Carmella
Naomi


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Team Nikki or Team Natalya?  Unless Nikki has other things outside of wrestling going on.. it seems crazy for her to not be a part of that match.



Carmella payoff? I mean if they're going to shove a bunch of these guys on matches to fill the card they may hold Nikki back for a singles match?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Natalya being team Captain with Becky and Alexa on the team seems like it would be a strange choice though.  I guess she has seniority.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

So Nikki take's Cena's submission finisher.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

Kudos to Smackdown on sticking with the Nikki/Carmella feud. If they are both on the SD Women's Team at SS then it defo will have an effect on team dynamics.
Also Big Cass is a lucky man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Idk if Carmella has real heat or go away heat.

Smackdown women shouldn't lose to the Raw women and I hope this isn't how they facilitate that. Nicki and Carmella have been feuding for 2.5 months now.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Huh. And here I was thinking that Carmella was gonna cost Nikki the match so that Natty could lead while Nikki finishes up her feud with Carmella.

I guess this means Smackdown's losing their women's SS match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Carmella interfering after the match doesn't make any sense to me.  She wants to really torment her?  Eliminating her from the Survivor Series team would hurt a lot more than a Bella buster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk if Carmella has real heat or go away heat.
> 
> Smackdown women shouldn't lose to the Raw women and I hope this isn't how they facilitate that. *Nicki and Carmella have been feuding for 2.5 months now.*


Damn that's crazy. Hell you rarely have men's roster feuds that don't have a title involved last that long nowadays let alone women's roster ones. SD defo utilizing their women's roster better than RAW's.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

The Raw team is going to have Bayley and Dana on it though.  And clearly they don't get along either.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> *Idk if Carmella has real heat or go away heat.*
> 
> Smackdown women shouldn't lose to the Raw women and I hope this isn't how they facilitate that. Nicki and Carmella have been feuding for 2.5 months now.


Fair point.  I don't think any of us know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn that's crazy. Hell you rarely have men's roster feuds that don't have a title involved last that long nowadays let alone women's roster ones. SD defo utilizing their women's roster better than RAW's.



Tbf Dana Brooke is the worst female performer WWE has featured since Rosa Mendes and she hasn't been on these shows in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Rosa just had a kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

After his stint with the Miz is done, I want Kenny to attack Cena if he goes into singles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Maryse is looking fine asf guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

I love how Maryse and Rhyno are just like "these fools"


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh shit we might see a title change


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, Heath bought into the Shinning Stars time shares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

Nikki Bella’s first time using the STF was better than anytime Cena has used in the last 10 years…
Let that sink in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nikki Bella’s first time using the STF was better than anytime Cena has used in the last 10 years…
> Let that sink in


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Miz has a backdoor stable, actually gets boo'd, and has a dead in the water face getting cheers. Miz deserves some recognition as the best heel on the planet. Like regardless of promotion there isn't a single person better at being a heel then the Miz. Not Kenny Omega, not Naito, not Adam Cole, not Cueto, not Matanza no one in wrestling does what a heel does like the Miz does. All of them are better wrestlers then him by far, not a single one of those guys is a better heel.

Crazy how this feud still has heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

lol at Ryhno getting goaded into a title match due to his inexplicable hatred of male cheerleader.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Yeah, some of these feuds have really persisted.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz has a backdoor stable, actually gets boo'd, and has a dead in the water face getting cheers. Miz deserves some recognition as the best heel on the planet. Like regardless of promotion there isn't a single person better at being a heel then the Miz. Not Kenny Omega, not Naito, not Adam Cole, not Cueto, not Matanza no one in wrestling does what a heel does like the Miz does. All of them are better wrestlers then him by far, not a single one of those guys is a better heel.
> 
> Crazy how this feud still has heat.



I come from an unfair place since WWE and LU are the only promotions I watch very heavily, but I feel this way as well.

---------------

Loving this hate-filled banter between Miz and Dolph. It's easy to forge these guys are the Cena and Orton of the midcard and thus know how to play off each other pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Welp, there goes the Spirit Squad's chances of getting the belts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

I really like SD's theme. Take A Chance is a good song. And the lyrics a re so fitting for Smackdown in this New Era


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

The stipulation almost make Dean a certainty to win the match.  But I hope AJ wins.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I really like SD's theme. Take A Chance is a good song.



It grows on you. I wasn't a fan of it when I first heard it (still not a fan of the intro itself, quite frankly), but it fits the overall feel of the show pretty damn well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Enemies still better tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It grows on you. I wasn't a fan of it when I first heard it (still not a fan of the intro itself, quite frankly), but it fits the overall feel of the show pretty damn well.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Enemies is Top Tier no lie. CFO$ has been on fire as of late with some of the songs and themes they've been releasing.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Shenanigaaaannss...?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Lita looking fine for a 40 year old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, they should make it in this match where AJ just goes out of his way to beat up on Ellsworth like he did just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Barely any Shane or Daniel Bryan this week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

Even the ref is acting shocked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, what the fuck finish was this.    The ref just stood there instead of the immediate DQ.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 25, 2016)

ELSEWORTH YOU SON OF  BITCH


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

This is a really good match. Like really good.

I really can't get over how Smackdown is really making me care about this match and it's obviously not as good as other exchanges they've had to.

Edit: 3 minutes behind


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what the fuck finish was this.    The ref just stood there instead of the immediate DQ.


Even the ref couldn't believe it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

That was an interesting way to finish the match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Welp.  Smackdown wins this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2016)

Ellseworth, no!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2016)

Dean gonna kill the poor man next week.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Talking Smack.  Daniel immediately dismissed the idea of having a Halloween episode of Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

Daniel Bryan mocking Hell in the Cell and the Universal Championship.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

"They just told us to move on because I mentioned Donald Trump"-Daniel Bryan


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2016)

Was smackdown good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So if Heyman shits on Minnesota and says the reason Brock doesn't like living around people and lives on a secluded piece of land that people refer to as a compound, in a different country, where he has to drive like 15 minutes to get his mail or whatever crazy shit, that he couldn't have gotten them boo'd?
> 
> That's like the same level of thought they put into the outcome but in the reverse.


I mean I get that Im saying to go for the cheap heat but it could have worked.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Was smackdown good


I thought so.  I thought almost every segment was successful.  The only thing I didn't like was the Ascension tag team match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean I get that Im saying to go for the cheap heat but it could have worked.



Aren't you saying that they would have cheered him no matter what? I'm posing a scenario where Heyman could have gotten them booed.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 25, 2016)

So Vince thought that Brock would get booed in his hometown.He is a dumbass and someone should take charge.Punk was right about him in the pipe bomb


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Apparently Cody had a very very good BOLA, one review I read said it was his best string of singles matches ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Aren't you saying that they would have cheered him no matter what? I'm posing a scenario where Heyman could have gotten them booed.


No I was saying that they would act more on their beloved Vikings more coming off that loss they had. I dont think they have anything against Canada


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 26, 2016)

That is more intresting then anybthing charlotte has done in months.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss should be a big star this time next year.  If she isn't.. That will not bode well for the women's division.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is the new Paige

she's very hot

i heard she's a body builder but she doesnt look like one on tv


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Ellseworth, no!


 Imagine its James who unleashes Jon moxley to the world


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine its James who unleashes Jon moxley to the world


Poor Ellesworth done goofed hard. Time to take your lumps, James. 

Smackdown was aight, I fell asleep on it and caught the replay. Ol girl Alexa is a great heel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Feels good to be the first one that believed in Alexa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 26, 2016)

Even Heyman DA GOAT shitting in his own promo from Monday. What a guy. Everyone is permitted an off day though management should have known that trying to get heel heat on Lesnar in his hometown would fail.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

I saw that article and wondered when it was published tbh.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 26, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is now my fav girl on the roster.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not too surprised they stepped in it. Weekly revenues and ratings allow them to laugh in the face of anyone who criticizes the product. This is the first time in a while they did something that really blew up in a bad way.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Alexa Bliss is now my fav girl on the roster.


I will be honest.  Being over and having merchandise does affect my opinion at least a little.  So for that reason, I get a little more excited when Sasha Banks comes out.  Alexa Bliss is definitely my second favorite though.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I will be honest.  Being over and having merchandise does affect my opinion at least a little.  So for that reason, I get a little more excited when Sasha Banks comes out.  Alexa Bliss is definitely my second favorite though.



At some point you and I are going to fight. So we might as well do it at Survivor Series


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

looking forward to hell in a cell being over so we can focus on SS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Feels good to be the first one that believed in Alexa.



You can think that but I'm actually the first one to believe in her dating back to when she was in NXT and the only people in here who knew her name or that she had the finest ass in the business was Sauce and Kuya.

Hell you even liked the post where I said she is the one that had the most potential because she had the look they covet and the could potentially get to a high level in ring.



Raiden said:


> I'm not too surprised they stepped in it. Weekly revenues and ratings allow them to laugh in the face of anyone who criticizes the product. This is the first time in a while they did something that really blew up in a bad way.



That's very true which I guess was/is the Seto's point he's made in the past. I mean relative to other promotions they can take this stance but I feel like WWE gets so complacent and Hitler'y in terms of how convinced they are of their path that they don't realize that they do stupid shit. Like they're heavy proponents of not fixing something until it's unequivocally broken and can't draw 0.01 cents.




Rukia said:


> looking forward to hell in a cell being over so we can focus on SS.



Not be one of the joyless fucks but its worth noting that Survivor Series really looks terrible in terms of work rate. Like they're going to have a 10 on 10 tag match which is like the height of cluster fuck.

That said I'm hyped to see them giving such a retro style card and trying something new to make the PPV feel like it matters more. The build for Survivor Series has been way better then HiaC by fucking far.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Even Heyman DA GOAT shitting in his own promo from Monday. What a guy. Everyone is permitted an off day though management should have known that trying to get heel heat on Lesnar in his hometown would fail.



Yeah, totally wasn't Heyman's fault, not entirely anyway.
LOL at the tweet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

> Hell In a Cell for the WWE United States Title
> Rusev vs. Roman Reigns
> 
> Hell In a Cell for the WWE RAW Women's Title Match
> ...



Wow...this card if like one of the worst ones I can remember in a really long time. Not like in terms of talent but just in terms of marketing and build. Even if they do a bullshit trios match with the old guys this is such a terrible idea. Take one of the men's title matches out of the cage, hell take Roman and Rusev out of the cage and just make it a regular match. Short of there being blood in that cage that match is going to get fucking roasted.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Ascension and Natalya.  Are they really eliminated from SS contention?  Smackdown really doesn't have that many options.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

I feel they might use James Ellsworth to pull a double turn. Have Ambrose beat the living hell out of him and as he's about to crush him with a chair, have AJ feel sympathy and come down and scurry Ambrose away.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel they might use James Ellsworth to pull a double turn. Have Ambrose beat the living hell out of him and as he's about to crush him with a chair, have AJ feel sympathy and come down and scurry Ambrose away.



I'm not opposed to this for the sheer fact that Miz is the true top heel of the company and him being the same alignment as AJ has taken just a little bit away from AJ. Not to the extent of compromising the work but I don't think it's lost on anyone that Miz is so far ahead of the field as a heel that everyone looks worse on the mic by comparison.

And tbh with you I would rather Cena go over face AJ in one last true fight to determine who the better man is. I like that story more then Hero Cena, I want wrestling superworker Cena to go up against the best wrestler on planet Earth and have the story be whatever Cena has inside him the he recognized in AJ, well that's even more powerful then even Cena realized.

Like as far as face/heel dynamics go I'm actually ready to cheer for Cena for like the first time in 12 years if both he and AJ are faces and they make it rivalry story. It may be boring to some people but the story of the match shouldn't be about putting Cena over it should be this championship means more to these men then anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel they might use James Ellsworth to pull a double turn. Have Ambrose beat the living hell out of him and as he's about to crush him with a chair, have AJ feel sympathy and come down and scurry Ambrose away.


That sounds fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not opposed to this for the sheer fact that Miz is the true top heel of the company and him being the same alignment as AJ has taken just a little bit away from AJ. Not to the extent of compromising the work but I don't think it's lost on anyone that Miz is so far ahead of the field as a heel that everyone looks worse on the mic by comparison.
> 
> And tbh with you I would rather Cena go over face AJ in one last true fight to determine who the better man is. I like that story more then Hero Cena, I want wrestling superworker Cena to go up against the best wrestler on planet Earth and have the story be whatever Cena has inside him the he recognized in AJ, well that's even more powerful then even Cena realized.
> 
> Like as far as face/heel dynamics go I'm actually ready to cheer for Cena for like the first time in 12 years if both he and AJ are faces and they make it rivalry story. It may be boring to some people but the story of the match shouldn't be about putting Cena over it should be this championship means more to these men then anything.



Miz and Ambrose can go toe to toe on the  mic so in reality AJ's strong suit is being a babyface who has the skills . Kinda like Seth if you will. Also yeah that actually sounds interesting. It also would actually open up a  small possibility of a heel turn for Cena. Not saying it will happen but if WWE can actually do that storyline justice then maybe they might do it.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel they might use James Ellsworth to pull a double turn. Have Ambrose beat the living hell out of him and as he's about to crush him with a chair, have AJ feel sympathy and come down and scurry Ambrose away.



He'd possibly surpass Miz as the disposable heel, if it's booked right so I'm up for this.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 26, 2016)

So like we all thought Kane was gonna be the guy going Wyatt, but it's instead Orton? Not the worst decision, but I dunno what creative will do with this angle.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

I just read on ESPN that Bray has like a 5-47 win-loss record against Kane.  Obviously that includes house shows, but damn!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

The message boards are raving about last night's episode of Smackdown.  Everyone is just really impressed with the storytelling that is on display.  And all of the current feuds managed to progress and are in a more interesting spot than they were two days ago.

Lots of love for Alexa as well.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Got a new laptop. We back on. No more shitty posts that don't make sense from me.


They still won't make sense. sagio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

Just caught up with Smackdown. It was very average in a good way. It was average but yet everything that happened tonight mattered. 

The RKO turn was a shocker, not really cause I read the spoiler last night, but if I watched live I'd be like WTF. This makes the best chance to have Orton and Bray on the survivor series team. My fear is, and for the womens tag match, Orton turns on Bray or Miz turns on Ziggler in the match. For the Womens, I see Carmella screwing over Nikki in the match. I feel like if either of this shit happens it devalues the match. Only thing I would be down for is if Roman did a turn because that's a shocker. But if Orton/Miz screws Bray/Ziggler to win the suvivor series match, it leaves the feeling of "oh of course." But with that said. Hopefully they milk this Orton going to the Wyatts side for just a little until at least past Survivor Series.

Great to see Becky back. I'm finally on the Bliss train shes a good heel. She simply plays the girl with a little body but a huge ego, attitude, and mouth, very well. One thing I didn't like tho. Becky saying "you're not going to take away what I spent years trying to earn." Or on the lines of that. I'm not saying Becky was bad in this segment I'm just getting tired of that story. It was perfect for Daniel Bryan and some for AJ Styles. But Sasha/Becky/TJP and many others using the I've worked hard, did this, did that, I made it stick is over done. Wish Becky would have just been a badass babyface and just made a statement by saying she will kick her ass or on those lines.

Ascension/Hype Bros mattered because it was a spot at survivor series. If this was Raw these guys would be wrestling for no reason and no rewards. I just realized how Ascension was buried out the gate within their first month on the main roster I feel bad now.

Nikki/Natalya mattered because it was for the leader spot for the womens tag and if you lose you aren't on the team. My complaint about this is why isn't Becky the leader?

The Miz/Spirit Squad Ziggler/ Rhyno and Heath segment was horrible. The thing is, Heath and Ziggler energetic enthusiasm just wakes you up so they saved that. The match mattered because it was for the title.

The main event was decent. I'm so fucking happy they didn't have Dean beat AJ. Getting tired of the beating the champ on live tv shit.
Don't know where this is leading. This could be a double turn but I wouldn't be surprised if nothing really big happened from this. Maybe this is just a way so AJ or Dean can be the leader for team smackdown against raw? But my gut feeling is telling me that's Cena.


I realized Usos, AMA, Apollo, and Corbin didn't show up. I mean if you're not going to have anything meaningful, I'd rather you stay off screen unlike they way they use people on Raw. But I can't ignore the fact they've taken off Corbin and Apollo multiple times now and this isn't good since these guys are supposed to be part of the center stone of the mid card at the moment.


also no Curtis Hawkins again? I'm going to wager hes no longer with the company once Mania time is here.


But I see Smackdown team consisting of

Cena, Orton, Bray, Miz, Ziggler. 

IF that happens that'd be amazing. I'd just be worried about a stupid finish.


And I'm starting to get cold feet about Goldberg/Brock. I totally forgot Goldgerg's history with the Toronto fans. And the casuals at survivor series is going to be in the minors I'm willing to bet.  That match shouldn't main event because its most likely to get hijacked with suplex city/goldberg sucks chants. But proving the fact Vince was lost about Brock not getting booed in his own hometown. I bet Vince is out of touch with how much heat Goldberg has had with Toronto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The message boards are raving about last night's episode of Smackdown.  Everyone is just really impressed with the storytelling that is on display.  And all of the current feuds managed to progress and are in a more interesting spot than they were two days ago.
> 
> Lots of love for Alexa as well.


Wrestlinginc comment section has been shit talking the show today since the ratings have been given out.
Don't know if trolling or are they're serious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Wow, the show did have really low ratings last night.  Ouch!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Wow, the show did have really low ratings last night.  Ouch!


World Series
NBA

I didn't even watch Smackdown until today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 26, 2016)

Am I the only one that feels 3 HIAC matches cheapens the gimmick? I mean, moreso than it already is? It was originally meant to be like the penultimate feud-ending match. A brutal, hardcore, knockdown, drag-out fight. I mean, it's so vanilla now these days of course, all it is these days is a regular match in a catch with a few weapon spots (save for Taker vs. Shane/Taker vs Brock).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

Stuck between getting Mafia , Skyrimz or wait for Watch dogs . What do you guys think?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Am I the only one that feels 3 HIAC matches cheapens the gimmick? I mean, moreso than it already is? It was originally meant to be like the penultimate feud-ending match. A brutal, hardcore, knockdown, drag-out fight. I mean, it's so vanilla now these days of course, all it is these days is a regular match in a catch with a few weapon spots (save for Taker vs. Shane/Taker vs Brock).



What is bugging me is this "three main events" they keep trying to push.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2016)

They've done it before in the past, so that itself doesn't bug me. What does bug me is of the 3 matches, only one of them feels Main Event caliber.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Two of them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just read on ESPN that Bray has like a 5-47 win-loss record against Kane.  Obviously that includes house shows, but damn!


@SoulTaker do you have a reaction to this?  I thought Bray was important to WWE?  Why has he jobbed to Kane so frequently??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

feel like they're saying all 3 are main events so the women don't close the show/


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Two of them.



Eh. 

Honestly even that "1" I gave was written tentatively. At the moment, the only reason Seth and KO match seems "big" is because it's Seth & KO. The belt helps too, I guess.

Which one's the 2nd pick, if I may ask?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

Sasha and Charlotte just had a good match to close RAW a few weeks ago.  We should expect this match to be even better.

Rusev/Reigns.  Let's talk about what could make that good.  If Roman 100% makes a heel turn to win.  That would make the match worthwhile.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker do you have a reaction to this?  I thought Bray was important to WWE?  Why has he jobbed to Kane so frequently??



I said Bray could easily be a utility main eventer and get a 2-4 month title reign in this current climate. But I'll indulge.


Rollins record against W-L 
John Cena: 7-133
Daniel Bryan: 12-90
Kane: 16-49

Sheamus
John Morrison: 19-38
Kofi: 11-34
Apollo Crews: 1-23
Yoshi-Tatsu: 4-10

They still make sure to feature Bray, put him on the PPV poster, and always have something for him. I've always maintained there was a problem in his booking but could be rehabbed if Ziggler got rehabbed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

It is funny how lopsided some of these feuds are.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stuck between getting Mafia , Skyrimz or wait for Watch dogs . What do you guys think?



If it were me and I had the money to throw around, I'd wait for Watch Doge. Looks kinda dope.

But that's just me. Never been into the Medieval Knights setting, Mafia as a series reminds me a lot of GTA, so there's nothing that really pulls me in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

Mafia 3 has beaten Skyrim in the bugs department. So just wait for Watchdogs2. 

I still cant get over Heyman's promo at RAW. This just shows how stupid Vince McMahon is. He needs to let go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry if this was posted already, but WWE put out financial performance info. Subscribers up 24% on the Network:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stuck between getting Mafia , Skyrimz or wait for Watch dogs . What do you guys think?


Neither, you buy Ultimate Muscle for PS2 or Gamecube.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol.  Career mode has problems guys.  Kevin Owens and I again won the tag titles only for them to once again disappear and revert back to New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2016)

I think maybe getting the championship is the end of that storyline.  You don't actually get to defend titles in this game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Larcher (Oct 27, 2016)

Naka too stronk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Neither, you buy Ultimate Muscle for PS2 or Gamecube.


Never got to play it sadly


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2016)

> - WWE officials are looking at current WWE NXT Champion Shinsuke Nakamura to be the flagship Superstar of the brand for a while as there are currently no plans to bring him to the main roster.





> From this weeks Wrestling Observer:
> 
> "Both Io Shirai and Kairi Hojo have gotten offers to start in WWE in 2017 in the last week or two. Both told Stardom management about it this week. Shirai said she was going, and said that she was called by Shoichi Funaki. Hojo was contacted by Shinsuke Nakamura and Simon Inoki. Hojo at first didn’t make a final decision and there is some question if she can pass the physical because she’s had two major concussions in the last two years. In July, when WWE ran at Sumo Hall, Hojo was introduced to Nakamura through Simon Inoki, who knew her because they had worked together when Hojo did an IGF tour. Nakamura pushed to Hojo that she’d do great in WWE. Hojo most recently told the Stardom office that she’s interested in going to WWE. Stardom officials believe Shirai is gone for sure, but they are working to keep Hojo and Hojo then said she’s not sure what she’s going to do."
> 
> There is a belief that Hojo doesn’t want to go to WWE so much as prove she’s better than Shirai. Among the fans, Hojo has always been No. 2 to Shirai because Shirai is considered the better wrestler of the two, even their hardcore Stardom fans like Hojo more. It’s been pushed to Hojo that if she stays, she’ll be the No. 1 female wrestler in Japan, but if she goes to WWE, that will never happen, and that because Shirai is the “bigger star” and better looking in WWE’s eyes along with being a better wrestler, that she would never surpass her going there.




Shouts out to people like naka, asuka, and kota for changing the wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never got to play it sadly


Yeah they were some fun games, definitely better than the current wwe games. 



Rukia said:


> Lol.  Career mode has problems guys.  Kevin Owens and I again won the tag titles only for them to once again disappear and revert back to New Day.





Rukia said:


> I think maybe getting the championship is the end of that storyline.  You don't actually get to defend titles in this game.


Sounds like a glitch that yukes won't fix.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

It's Vince's money but that's dumb as hell. Honestly I love having Nakamura in America and what it means for these guys but if those reports are accurate then seriously fuck that shit. I'm not saying Nakamura should be penciled into the Mania main event but if you think that it makes sense to have him as the babyface of a fed that doesn't make money, just so you guys know *NXT doesn't make money*, then I just don't know. Like doesn't it make more sense to have Nakamura up as a babyface on Raw or Smackdown to buoy that midcard? 

I just don't understand how they think it's ok to have Apollo Crews losing value by the day up there because he can't connect and doesn't even have a small following but they're cool with paying Nakamura 6 figures for $3000 gates in Largo, Florida. The Fresno event is a 7,500 venue where the highest priced ticket seems to be 78 dollars.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

goddammit not austin aries


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah that naka being the main guy shit for a while is stupid. I don't know if naka is signed with the wwe long term. But like Bryan said. Legit vets being nxt for that amount of time is extra bumps being wasted that could be used on the main roster. We already see how its going for kenta. Shits a major bummer.

The only hope I have is if they bring famous past names like they're doing with asuka/Mickie. Or have some nxt/wwe feud where we can get naka vs hhh on the main roster or cena vs naka at a nxt. All which I know won't happen unless its mania. But this is the main problem I have with wwe and will say it again. They try to milk and drag everything. I know nxt makes no money but having naka main eventing nxt take overs will have people tuning in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

Kenta is a glass cannon. He got injured again right after returning from a past injury 

I was really looking forward seeing him and Ibushi teaming up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2016)

What if Asuka stays at NXT, but crashes a WWE event and attacks Sasha or Charlotte?  And Asuka never competes on Raw, but the PPV match is set up?  They could do this sort of thing with NXT stars.  Keep them at NXT, but occasionally place them in feuds with Raw or Smackdown stars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

WWE  where logic is thrown out the window .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

Oddest year in my lifetime 

Ash gets a kiss in canon in Pokemangz

Cubs are in the world Series


WWE is actually pushing vanilla midgets


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah that naka being the main guy shit for a while is stupid. I don't know if naka is signed with the wwe long term. But like Bryan said. Legit vets being nxt for that amount of time is extra bumps being wasted that could be used on the main roster. We already see how its going for kenta. Shits a major bummer.
> 
> The only hope I have is if they bring famous past names like they're doing with asuka/Mickie. Or have some nxt/wwe feud where we can get naka vs hhh on the main roster or cena vs naka at a nxt. All which I know won't happen unless its mania. But this is the main problem I have with wwe and will say it again. They try to milk and drag everything. I know nxt makes no money but having naka main eventing nxt take overs will have people tuning in.



Very very good analysis dude. I'm definitely with you on a lot of these points. I think the other thing is that if live attendance is down then why isn't Nakamura being flown in for house shows and just getting his feet wet. Like I understand the Florida loop and why they do it but I don't understand why they can't do Nakamura/HHH for like a the Road to Wrestlemania tour when they run like an MSG or something like that. 

Ambrose pinned HHH at a house show, why can't Nakamura. And then guess what he's an even bigger draw for that rub and it's not out in the open so you can pretend like it never happened in the main continuity.



Rukia said:


> What if Asuka stays at NXT, but crashes a WWE event and attacks Sasha or Charlotte?  And Asuka never competes on Raw, but the PPV match is set up?  They could do this sort of thing with NXT stars.  Keep them at NXT, but occasionally place them in feuds with Raw or Smackdown stars.



Honestly Rukia this is what would be the most awesome thing in the world and when they did it with Kevin Owens it was so legit. Like that night he came and attacked Cena then he beat Cena 

I mean Asuka should come up and be like well there's no one who can compete with me at NXT then Bork Lesnar the Raw divas. Shit man sign me the fuck up, I've been clamoring for this one too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kenta is a glass cannon. He got injured again right after returning from a past injury
> 
> I was really looking forward seeing him and Ibushi teaming up.



I hate to agree with you here but this is pretty much a recurring theme for him. People whose opinions I really respect and dudes who know more about Puro then I do swear that KENTA is slightly overrated because of his 2010 run and that he basically never got there again as a performer once he tore his ACL.

I mean the dude was necessary for NXT but he would be better off going back to Japan and helping put NOAH back on the map especially now that NOAH is having an invasion feud with NJPW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

I think Raw needs a new Authority angle.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 27, 2016)

Did you guys see how pumped Asuka was after Mickie's promo?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 27, 2016)

Sweet Kripes, he looks like a necromorph!

I hope the swelling doesn't end up doing any damage to his eye.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Oddest year in my lifetime
> 
> *Ash gets a kiss in canon in Pokemangz*
> 
> ...



Fuck you, I don't believe you.
Next you're gonna tell me he aged. 



SoulTaker said:


> Honestly Rukia this is what would be the most awesome thing in the world and when they did it with Kevin Owens it was so legit. Like that night he came and attacked Cena then he beat Cena
> 
> I mean Asuka should come up and be like well there's no one who can compete with me at NXT then Bork Lesnar the Raw divas. Shit man sign me the fuck up, I've been clamoring for this one too.



I would be DOWN for Asuka getting Bork Lazer booking. Like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2016)

Oh my god.  This was a hell of promo!


No wonder they went with this best friend storyline.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

damn thats fucking disgusting. i feel bad for Austin Aries. he should be the next big thing/heel before Bobby Levesque i mean Roode

it looked like Naka kicked him so hard his eye almost popped out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sweet Kripes, he looks like a necromorph!
> 
> I hope the swelling doesn't end up doing any damage to his eye.
> 
> ...


My NF shield brother I am not even lying


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Very very good analysis dude. I'm definitely with you on a lot of these points. I think the other thing is that if live attendance is down then why isn't Nakamura being flown in for house shows and just getting his feet wet. Like I understand the Florida loop and why they do it but I don't understand why they can't do Nakamura/HHH for like a the Road to Wrestlemania tour when they run like an MSG or something like that.
> 
> Ambrose pinned HHH at a house show, why can't Nakamura. And then guess what he's an even bigger draw for that rub and it's not out in the open so you can pretend like it never happened in the main continuity.


The only way I see it is WWE has a certain mindset. Why do all of that when it's not needed but wanted? I mean realistically we are okay with this Naka/Joe feud and we will be okay with the Naka/Bobby feud. The only reason why they're doing Asuka/Mickie is because no one else is ready to be in that spotlight right?  After you have Joe, Bobby. You have who? Kenta, Eric Young?

And is it just me? Or are there more Takeovers now than ever? Or am I just caught up in the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if we had a takeover Rumble weekend. And with all the extra additions of Take Overs. They might just have to do Naka/HHH feuds, because at a certain point, no one on the nxt roster will be a serious contender for Naka. At this point I don't even think Young or Kenta will be taken seriously.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

Eric Young's wheelbarrow deadlift german suplex finisher is sooo dope 

it looks funny but impressive given his vanilla midget physique


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 27, 2016)

Iwish EY was going to be able to use the Piledriver in WWE, like he did in TNA.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2016)

yeah EYoung's piledrivers look great too. I think he's a safe worker. Those piledrivers of his are Taker-level in terms of safety.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2016)

What's this I see about Ash kissing a girl? not fooling me, it was probably pikachu he kissed. Next you're gonna tell me he's not a 10 year old bastard anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's this I see about Ash kissing a girl? not fooling me, it was probably pikachu he kissed. Next you're gonna tell me he's not a 10 year old bastard anymore.


 I swear it happened


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 27, 2016)

Asuka was pumped for that. And Mickie will give her a tough fight,


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2016)

I hope Mickie gets old entrance music.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

Disgusting.

Soul taker was right he's winning it again.

I just don't understand wwe.


But its interesting there is no taker on this. Also AJ holding till mania>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I would be DOWN for Asuka getting Bork Lazer booking. Like you wouldn't believe.



CHOKEHOLD CITY BITCH


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

i can no longer imagine the day that i wont be seeing John Cena and Roman Reigns on a WM poster anymore. fuck my life and fuck everyone else's. most of all, FUCK VINCE. 


btw, Mickie James look fat. what happened?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

She no longer has to satisfy the standards of a WWE diva needing to be a curved up flat belly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Here's a really good article on TNA/Corgan's situation.




Very messed up what's happening here like I want Corgan to win but this is very cut and dry and I can't see a court giving enough of a shit. Dixie is without a doubt the most crooked big promotion promoter since like Verne Gagne? Check out the article if you care about TNA everything finishes on Monday.




WhatADrag said:


> The only way I see it is WWE has a certain mindset. Why do all of that when it's not needed but wanted? I mean realistically we are okay with this Naka/Joe feud and we will be okay with the Naka/Bobby feud. The only reason why they're doing Asuka/Mickie is because no one else is ready to be in that spotlight right?  After you have Joe, Bobby. You have who? Kenta, Eric Young?
> 
> And is it just me? Or are there more Takeovers now than ever? Or am I just caught up in the moment. I wouldn't be surprised if we had a takeover Rumble weekend. And with all the extra additions of Take Overs. They might just have to do Naka/HHH feuds, because at a certain point, no one on the nxt roster will be a serious contender for Naka. At this point I don't even think Young or Kenta will be taken seriously.



Well the thing with NXT is that you just laid out like 6 months of feuds for Nakamura. 

I guess my biggest issue is that NXT is taped once every 3-5 weeks. The rest of the time he's touring with the brand. I just don't see the viability in paying this guy 6 figures to stay in Florida and work these money losing shows when he can work NXT and do some touring on the main roster and maybe he does a match every 2 weeks. Like if it's about using Nakamura to draw on the network then why not let him get word of mouth on the main and make it so that the majority of the time you have to buy the network to see him.

I think Takeover will run every big 4 and they'll probably have half as many if not 4 more at Full Sail. Pretty sure we're looking at about 8 live specials for the year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> She no longer has to satisfy the standards of a WWE diva needing to be a curved up flat belly.



Uhh neither does Dana. Still need to watch NXT but let it be known that Dana is the absolute fucking worst for being an aryan body builder version of Snooki.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

That's what I meant. Divas in general aren't as obligated to the ideal image WWE once enforced upon their women rather strongly. Dana's still the epitome of eye candy, even with her being a bit more broad it's still defined, so she doesn't look chubby or overly butch like say someone like Beth Pheonix. If anything WWE probably think she's perfect aesthetically.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Speaking of Dana, she needs to go back to NXT and sharpen up her wrestling some more, if her new direction is going to be competing in ring. I'm sure she'll become a competent in ring performer in the not to distant future, but if they expose her weakness on the main roster it's only going to hurt her momentum with the fans, which would be a shame as her mic skills and persona boast a lot of potential.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> That's what I meant. Divas in general aren't as obligated to the ideal image WWE once enforced upon their women rather strongly. Dana's still the epitome of eye candy, even with her being a bit more broad it's still defined, so she doesn't look chubby or overly butch like say someone like Beth Pheonix. If anything WWE probably think she's perfect aesthetically.



I just feel like she's really scraping the bottom of the barrel in terms of the look. Like tbh with you and I honestly feel bad being that guy, I find her to be chubby and sloppy looking. The way she muffin tops on that leather get up or the way she sort of flops out of singlet at times. And it's not like she can work to pull it off. And if we're really going to look at her appearance analytically she's not that attractive other then she way she can make her bust look in tight clothing.

Like look at her in NXT against Asuka and look at her now. Idk what's going on there maybe it's a health thing or she picked up weight to help with bumps but it just looks off to me.



Larcher said:


> Speaking of Dana, she needs to go back to NXT and sharpen up her wrestling some more, if her new direction is going to be competing in ring. I'm sure she'll become a competent in ring performer in the not to distant future, but if they expose her weakness on the main roster it's only going to hurt her momentum with the fans, which would be a shame as her mic skills and persona boast a lot of potential.



I don't think she'll ever be anything more than passable in the ring. I mean at the rate she's going I don't think she has a future, she does have some injury issues too.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Passable might have been better to say than competent, either way it find it amusing looking back when everyone was saying women shouldn't going over to Smackdown, as the division would be too narrow and stagnate quickly when in fact it's the Raw womens division in a much worst state as far as overall development goes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Passable might have been better to say than competent, either way it find it amusing looking back when everyone was saying women shouldn't going over to Smackdown, as the division would be too narrow and stagnate quickly when in fact it's the Raw womens division in a much worst state as far as overall development goes.



You know we placed a premium on the star power and just the way Becky had been booked sort of delegitmized the entire thing to a certain extent too. Like they very clearly have made her this really respected wrestler who loses to top tier competition every single time out. Becky's signature wins are against like second tier girls. I think that Alexa Bliss and Nikki Bella have really added a lot to the division as a whole too. 

Like the growth Alexa is undergoing really can't be understated, once she gets the ring work to just below the tier of the top woman wrestlers I think she's got a claim to be the best one based on her acting, character work, and promos. The difference between her and Carmella is staggering to the point where Carmella is performing properly as a heel but it's like you almost want her off your screen and to just have Alexa be the center of everything because she's so much better. They have the same problem with their lack of physical presence but one is absolutely delightful and the other has go away heat for the most part.

And Nikki Bella really gave Smackdown the boost in star power it needed for this division. Just having her attached has actually given a reliable undercard for the title feud.

The other thing is that Vince got hurt and basically was never really able to fuck things up on Smackdown in the same way he does for Raw.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexa is doing great, which I really wouldn't have expected when she was first drafted. Carmella is trying to do the same as Alexa, but isn't as tasteful with the execution of her promos.

Nikki gets mad props from me, she's gone from that kinda... messy title reign that left a really bad taste in people's mouth to laying solid ground using her star power to keep the ball rolling for Smackdown divas beyond title feuds. She's at her most credible right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

Dana is like a young and fat version of Syndel

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Alexa is doing great, which I really wouldn't have expected when she was first drafted. Carmella is trying to do the same as Alexa, but isn't as tasteful with the execution of her promos.
> 
> Nikki gets mad props from me, she's gone from that kinda... messy title raib that left a really bad taste in people's mouth to laying solid ground using her star power to keep the ball rolling for Smackdown divas beyond title feuds. She's at her most credible right now.



Tbh I've loved Alexa since she was the Shawn and made Blake & Murphy both Janetty from the minute she joined their group. Idk if the promos are on WWE's youtube channel but legit the most homoerotic content on WWE programming since Billy and Chuck was probably Blake & Murphy. Then they were lusting after Carmella and when Alexa joined it was great. You know my thing with Alexa is really that she plays a character, it's not a gimmick, it's not some queen bee bullshit, it's like look at me and what I've accomplished and no one works harder then me. Like she's not a heel to be a bitch she understands how to place the onus on the crowd and the bookers as to why she's a heel, we wouldn't give her respect so she's taking it and that's so much different then go out there and be the mean girl. Like that's really the difference between her and Carmella, but at the same time it's like well Carmella is a heel who makes you squirm so do you demerit her for doing her job properly? Like we're supposed to sit there and feel sympathetic toward Nikki and if Nikki ruins it with this booking isn't that more on her. So idk I just think Carmella is kind of awful. I hate watching her personally.

Here's my thing with Nikki though it was never really her fault. To me Nikki was going to be able to hang with the Horsewoman, especially if Charlotte was the worst in ring. I honestly do think that needs to be reevaluated as the corkscrew moonsault gives Charlotte another viable spot and it's one of the most gorgeous moves I've honestly ever seen. But I digress the problem with Nikki was that WWE booked her improperly. Like the material they gave her was just consistently terrible and her inflection makes it even more terrible. So it's a great recipe for go-away heat because it's like her presence just triggered bad booking.




TerminaTHOR said:


> Dana is like a young and fat version of Syndel





Why the fuck are you and Rukia having like these weird ass streams of consciousness where you guys make sense. Tbh it's better this way because it makes the trolls funnier.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Yeah, WWE did book Nikki improperly, some of the segments she was given alongside how often she had them would have been enough to make most Divas insufferable. Plus there's fans that resent her for that whole AJ Lee fiasco.

I need to watch Alexa's NXT stuff, so I can get where you're coming, but no one ever seemed to really hype her how they do now, until she became No. 1 contender.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

I like Nikki now.  I think she is someone that has become really dependable for the WWE.  She can do tons of events.  She can be a great representative for the company.  She worked really hard and went from being clueless in a wrestling ring to at least competent, capable of being carried to a 3 star match.  She is doing what is asked of her to try to put young talent over.  She came back from that neck surgery despite having other offers.

I'm legitimately a fan now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

Vince isn't high on the women's main eventing this Sunday.


Bet he feels roman should to "evaluate" the us title.


This man is giving me cancer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Yeah, WWE did book Nikki improperly, some of the segments she was given alongside how often she had them would have been enough to make most Divas insufferable. Plus there's fans that resent her for that whole AJ Lee fiasco.
> 
> I need to watch Alexa's NXT stuff, so I can get where you're coming, but no one ever seemed to really hype her how they do now, until she became No. 1 contender.



Oh man the burn AJ torched her with, "talent isn't sexually transmitted", 

That's great fucking work right there, honestly will never forget that taunt.

I don't think her run is super super super impressive, like she wasn't doing Asuka things, or even Becky Lynch things down there, but my position which is truthfully adopted from fallen uproxx writer Brandon Stroud, she's what they look for and can potentially be what we want. Idk she's just a really nice looking girl with those aryan features whose all natural, just seemed pretty obvious she would be someone especially with how she commanded the camera. I mean even in the feud with Enzo and Cass she was probably the second most eye catching component. At Brooklyn against the Vaudevillains and Blue Pants she did work. 

NXT Brooklyn lead up is a good place to start for her actually. She also had a really cool match with Sasha where all of her offense was basically pins.



Rukia said:


> I like Nikki now.  I think she is someone that has become really dependable for the WWE.  She can do tons of events.  She can be a great representative for the company.  She worked really hard and went from being clueless in a wrestling ring to at least competent, capable of being carried to a 3 star match.  She is doing what is asked of her to try to put young talent over.  She came back from that neck surgery despite having other offers.
> 
> I'm legitimately a fan now.



Yeah I'm with you on this, as someone who never really had a problem with her inring work. I thought the future of the division was really her and the horsewoman because to me she's the only non Sara Del Rey trainee besides maybe Naomi whose worth a damn. Like I'd say Natty but I find her to be extremely overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol, no promo time for Becky Lynch since a WWE Executive hates her voice.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince isn't high on the women's main eventing this Sunday.
> 
> 
> Bet he feels roman should to "evaluate" the us title.
> ...



He needs to retire.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

Vince will never retire on his own accord. He'll either die or lose the mental capacity to even do day to day tasks far more simple than running a billion dollar company, so he'll be retired by his family.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2016)

Or he'll sell the company. He literally said that he's open for business on that front. I wonder if it's to create a market and set a value for them but he's said he'd sell.

Either way the fact Kevin Dunn is still there is stupid. Like there is loyalty and there's stupidty. If you want to be loyal tell this mook ratings have gone down under his watch and that it's time for a change, go sit in Stamford at Titan Towers at a desk and collect your 6 figure salary while Ward or someone else does the job.

I was never one of those Shane is the savior people but literally anyone is better then Vince right now. The out of touch narrative has merit but it's like dude wrestling used to be cool when you were in your 50s now you're even further removed from what's cool. Like even taking my generation for example like we had TI, mixtape Wiz, Juelz Santana, and mixtape Lil Wayne, but now it's like fucking Fetty Wap and dudes trying to be Drake and there's like barely any space in between those guys. King came out 10 years ago and think about the landscape of rap, the landscape of pop culture, and it's like how the fuck can this 70 year old dude have any clue what's cool. He knows that these other dudes remained relevant after wrestling because of nostalgia.

I don't think we necessarily have the answers in here but I do know that a lot of us could book this shit better. Like first and foremost all of us would turn Roman heel and watch as the booking got better and the business saw some upticks. Everyone knows wrestlings fake and these dudes act like kayfabe is still alive when they want to but not when they need to. It's crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Oct 28, 2016)

If I were in Vinces spot, I'd get carried away with booking to the point everything I felt that should have been done while Vince owned WWE would be thrown together. Creative would be burnt out within half a year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm at the point I'm just ready for post-Vince era. We all recognize Vince as the greatest promoter of all time. At this point he's destroying what he made and is ruining  his legacy. In the overall view Vince is like a David Stern who revolutionized the sport. In the later years Vince is looking like a Jerry Jones.

I mean the comparison is so there. Vince= Jerry Roman=Romo. Great deep roster=great cowboys team. Roman being successful in the shield then turning into a horrific baby face who needs to have a heel run nor be the center of the business= A successful Tony Romo in the regular season who turned into a injury prone player/plus a flop in the playoffs who needs to either call it quits or be the backup.

The only compliments you can give this man is at 71 is that Wrestlemania seems to be a bigger profit every year. Also, the fact his hard work and dedication has never disappeared. Like really, hearing how he books shows, flies out to meetings, takes important calls, makes business decisions, works out at 2am. takes a 2 hour nap. plans future events for specific venues in years advance. Plans future feuds. Participates on live television. And many other things he has to do I don't know of. It's inspiring.

But the man is not up with current times nor has any idea what is the right decision anymore. This is the same man that thought the people wanted Rock/Cena 2. The same man that thought the people wanted to see Batista vs Randy Orton. The same man that thinks we're "passionate" about Roman Reigns. He's the same man that was recently pissed at a Minnesota crowd for being excited for a home town guy rather than booing. He's going to be the same guy that's going to be pissed that Survivor Series main event will be a flop when its booed out the event. He's going to be the same guy to be pissed when people boo Roman for winning the rumble again. He's going to be pissed that the crowd is anti roman at wrestlemania.

The fact that WWE main roster talent out-matches NXT but NXT takeover destroys the big main roster PPVs the last few years speaks volumes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

I want Bobby Roode vs Triple H at WM next, next year.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 28, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want Bobby Roode vs Triple H at WM next, next year.


You mean Seth Rollins vs Triple H. :V


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

No Roode and Triple H are brothers from another mother. I want that match to happen. It will be GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## Sauce (Oct 28, 2016)

If Seth Rollins and HHH is realistically suppose to happen then Seth needs to go over at HIAC.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2016)

Hmm, missed Impact but I think this was shown during the show.  So this is celebrating Halloween at the Hardy's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i can no longer imagine the day that i wont be seeing John Cena and Roman Reigns on a WM poster anymore. fuck my life and fuck everyone else's. most of all, FUCK VINCE.
> 
> 
> btw, Mickie James look fat. what happened?





Larcher said:


> She no longer has to satisfy the standards of a WWE diva needing to be a curved up flat belly.



That's not fat. and most Ladies in WWE aren't mothers. She's had a kid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

Until this week I was certain Owens would retain.  100%.  Now I'm 50-50.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

Broken Matt is such a troll for giving beans to those kids


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Until this week I was certain Owens would retain.  100%.  Now I'm 50-50.



dammit bro do not jinx it. seth will lose. i'm 100% sure since triple h will interfere to progress his WM feud with seth rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

Rusev has the potential to make one of the biggest face turns ever in 48 hours.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

I was negative about Ambrose after that interview.  But my opinion grew big time after Cena revealed that he agreed with Austin.

Ambrose will lose this feud and then he will be demoted to the midcard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

Hate youtuber geeks. 

I mean I listen to Joe Cronin but he still a geek.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

How old is everyone?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2016)

lol, why?
25 BTW.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe I forgot my fucking age. I could've sworn I was 26. 
Sort've a relief, actually.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm older than most of the wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

I just wanted to know. People on this site are really smart.

I'm only 22.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2016)

I can't believe Cesaro didn't win the IC Title at Extreme Rules.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2016)

Survivor Series is four hours.

This is disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

Too long, they really need to cut down the time on these big fours.



SoulTaker said:


> Everyone knows wrestlings fake and these dudes act like kayfabe is still alive when they want to but not when they need to. It's crazy.


THIS. They tear kayfabe down when they want to and then try to pretend it exists when it fits them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I guess this is why Cesaro is stuck with all these bullshit storylines:


He is still being punished for that honest promo he gave a few months ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 29, 2016)

Do we have any proof that promo was a pure shoot? Seems like bluring the lines is what the WWE has tried to do and Cesaro pulled it off perfectly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

I mean if they had him do that they went no where with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2016)

I saw Nakamura tonight and he was only 10 feet away from me, fuck all y'all!


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was negative about Ambrose after that interview.  But my opinion grew big time after Cena revealed that he agreed with Austin.
> 
> Ambrose will lose this feud and then he will be demoted to the midcard.


Calm the fuck down.


WhatADrag said:


> How old is everyone?


 17


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean if they had him do that they went no where with it.



They tried to do something, they gave him two wins over shamus. Probably at the last minute they pulled the plug on the cesaro push to make room for Vince's favorite pale dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> They tried to do something, they gave him two wins over shamus. Probably at the last minute they pulled the plug on the cesaro push to make room for Vince's favorite pale dude.



They're still doing it. Cesaro beat him then it became a best of 7 series then they became partners.


And that was the entire purpose of cesaro rant. He wouldn't be doing all of this pointless shit if he was on smack down.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I saw Nakamura tonight and he was only 10 feet away from me, fuck all y'all!


Oh you went to a NXT event? How was it?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 29, 2016)

The Lunatic Cringe 
Glad that shit is catching on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

sorry if I'm LttP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

See how Cena fucked up a lot of people in that video?

And some little jimmies still cheer for him?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I think Cena has shown a lot of class enduring some of the chants that he has been forced to endure over the years.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The Lunatic Cringe
> Glad that shit is catching on.


"Give Ziggler the belt now."  

Ambrose is okay as a chaser.  But he should absolutely never be world champion again.  What a flop!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Cena has shown a lot of class enduring some of the chants that he has been forced to endure over the years.



who gives a fuck?? as if that thing gets Cena rustled. Cena doesnt care about being boo'd the fuck out since he knows it himself, inside him, that he loves the way he buries talent, politicking backstage and kissing Vince's ass for the past 2 decades. hustle loyalty respect my ass.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

if you're kissing ass for sooo long, you'd look like one too. bury


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not saying Cena is perfect.  But I respect him a hell of a lot more than the Randy Orton's of the world.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> "Give Ziggler the belt now."
> 
> Ambrose is okay as a chaser.  But he should absolutely never be world champion again.  What a flop!


Except he wasn't a flop.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not going to mince words.  I consider him one.  A worse champion than Roman Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Yo. We got a heel wrestler for a Pokemon. Calling this guy Triple H or maybe John Cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo. We got a heel wrestler for a Pokemon. Calling this guy Triple H or maybe John Cena.



Is he going to feud with Machamp?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is he going to feud with Machamp?



The Machamp is here.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> "Give Ziggler the belt now."
> 
> Ambrose is okay as a chaser.  But he should absolutely never be world champion again.  What a flop!



No one can be a chaser their whole career without stagnating. That's why people were first so desperate to see people like Dean and Dolph succeed.

There's literally two things that had everyone moaning about his reign, neither of those reasons were his fault. Not that I'm too worried Dean will win everyone back soon enough. Heck, he's argueably doing it right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not going into that cena argument we do every two months.



Rukia said:


> I'm not going to mince words.  I consider him one.  A worse champion than Roman Reigns.


Well you're wrong. Only thing that didn't deliver was his match with ziggler.

Roman drew low attendance records.



Larcher said:


> No one can be a chaser their whole career without stagnating. That's why people were first so desperate to see people like Dean and Dolph succeed.
> 
> There's literally two things that had everyone moaning about his reign, neither of those reasons were his fault. Not that I'm too worried Dean will win everyone back soon enough. Heck, he's argueably doing it right now.



Hopefully soon enough isn't actually soon. He'll be OK having feuds that dont have the title. Styles needs to hold that title till mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The Machamp is here.


oooh noooo!


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

I was talking about how fans will get behind him soon enough, not winning the world title soon enough. Dean simply needs feuds that won't reduce him to midcaed status, which is why I think creative wasted his clean win over Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

The miz/dean would be excellent off of mic skills alone.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah, that'd be a fantastic feud.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I was talking about how fans will get behind him soon enough, not winning the world title soon enough. Dean simply needs feuds that won't reduce him to midcaed status, which is why I think creative wasted his clean win over Cena.


They need to revamp the character.  The whole lunatic fringe thing that the commentators keep pushing; they need to fucking drop it!  Prankster does not equal lunatic.

And Dean would be better off as a heel.  WWE might be reluctant though because they have a face problem right now.  The crowd doesn't have anyone that they genuinely love on the roster.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

As much as I agree the Lunatic Fringe needs to be dropped, that doesn't speak for Dean as a whole. Heel turning Dean doesn't seem like it's being prolonged more than it is simply waiting for the right time. Crowd seems to genuinely love Dolph, Becky, Heath/Rhino, American Alpha, and The Hype Bros, so Smackdown really aren't having a strugle with faces right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't really like the people you mentioned.  So to me, I view them all as midcard level faces.  They need a Daniel Bryan type at world title contender.  Someone likable that is super over.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

You never said that and I doubt Dean will be in the world title scene again once this current feud ends, until at least AJ loses the title and that will most likely be WM time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

I feel like anyone in a dean feud at this current Point will be fine.

Smack down has proven they can make us get interested into story lines no matter who's in it. And we can't forget by then new people should be called up.

My main concern Is who would he face at wrestlemania?


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

Dean vs Austin would have been great considering the context but it won't happen obviously. I still think Stone Cold being involved with Dean at WM in some format would be appropriate. Like he starts managing someone who to him was the edgy wrestler he wanted Dean to be. 

Baron Corbin maybe.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

Then again he's the lone wolf init


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Survivor Series is four hours.
> 
> This is disgusting.


Can you imagine a 4 hour long Royal Rumble ppv?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Can you imagine a 4 hour long Royal Rumble ppv?


No but we will most likely get it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> My main concern Is who would he face at wrestlemania?


Sami Zayn?

Impossible to predict.  A heel turn might be possible.  He could move to Raw.  His opponent could move from Raw.  A ton could happen.  But I don't feel that they have built to anything just yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn?
> 
> Impossible to predict.  A heel turn might be possible.  He could move to Raw.  His opponent could move from Raw.  A ton could happen.  But I don't feel that they have built to anything just yet


True. Everything is to far away to say anything is a possible or set in stone.

But in my opinion. If taker has one last match. I wouldn't mind it being against Dean if Cena is tied up with Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Predictions for winners tomorrow:

New Day
Kendrick
Roman Reigns
Enzo and Cass
Sasha
Owens


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

And I have Alexa to beat Becky in two weeks.  Becky can win the rematch at the December PPV.  It would be fun to watch Alexa wear the belt through Survivor Series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

im sick of New Day tbh. they need to drop those titles.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> True. Everything is to far away to say anything is a possible or set in stone.
> 
> But in my opinion. If taker has one last match. I wouldn't mind it being against Dean if Cena is tied up with Styles.



If either could carry the match, I'd approve. Dean really needs to win this WM, as his last two matches (well mainly this years) really didn't do him any good.That should all be taken into account.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Larcher said:


> If either could carry the match, I'd approve. Dean really needs to win this WM, as his last two matches (well mainly this years) really didn't do him any good.That should all be taken into account.


I feel like Takers old age and Dean's weak offense could work well together.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> im sick of New Day tbh. they need to drop those titles.


New Day Wins lol 
That is the new Cena Wins lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I know that Undertaker against Dean would bore the hell out of me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I want New Day to lose.  Absolutely.  Can't stand them.

But no one moving in on any of these title records ever loses right before beating them.  The WWE doesn't have the guts to do that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> New Day Wins lol
> That is the new Cena Wins lol



please no 



I hope Michelle McCool sue Vince if something bad happens to Taker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

New Day has about 2 months until they break the record.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day has about 2 more months until they break the record.


So they will unfortunately be safe until then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Wouldn't be surprised if they held it till Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Read that Orton has survivor series week due to his wife is scheduled to have their baby that week.
Then I don't know if Cena is scheduled for the event.

Don't tell me this survivor series match hype is going to lead to a bunch of geeks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't care if he is in or not.  Orton is the most overrated guy in the entire company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't care if he is in or not.  Orton is the most overrated guy in the entire company.


shut your fucking mouth


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I feel how I feel man.

And one thing that can't be debated.  Orton hasn't done anything good in a long time.  He certainly hasn't helped Smackdown since the draft.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

He hasn't done anything since smackdown but he isn't the most overrated guy on the roster.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want New Day to lose.  Absolutely.  Can't stand them.
> 
> But no one moving in on any of these title records ever loses right before beating them.  The WWE doesn't have the guts to do that.



Who the fuck could take it off them right now?
Enzo and Cass, _maybe_.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Cesaro should never ever lose to anyone from New Day.  I don't care who his partner is.  I don't care how dysfunctional their relationship is.  It shouldn't happen.  He is on another level than these guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Sounds like a personal grudge against New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

They don't have a lot of talent tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

Lol Rukia is trolling again.

Cesaro should just be traded to Smackdown to start a new.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I have a question for you guys.  I have been trying to predict the Monday Night Raw main event.  If there is a HIAC rematch, which rematch makes the most sense to you guys?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have a question for you guys.  I have been trying to predict the Monday Night Raw main event.  If there is a HIAC rematch, which rematch makes the most sense to you guys?



Roman vs Rusev. 


I kinda want Seth out of main event already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2016)

I pray to God that Cesaro and Sheamus win. I always love the bickering tag team dynamic and they remind me so much of Team Hell No. But its going to be New Day Wins lol. Gotta break dat record.
At least let Kendrick be Cruiserweight Champion. That's all I ask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

I think HHH pulls shenanigans vs Seth

Sasha loses the belt again. (Cause WWE thinks that will make Bostonians happy.)

Romang wins as this is the main event ( LEL.)


New Day retains and don't care about cruiser weights.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Roman against Rusev on Raw the next night.  Lol, I will be honest.  I consider it to be the least likely. I think people are tired of the feud.

If Rusev wins though. There will definitely be a rematch on Raw.  (Which Rusev will also win.)


----------



## Sauce (Oct 29, 2016)

If there's a rematch then it'll be Sasha and Charlotte. I believe people will want to see more of those two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

All I know is KO and Seth needs to end Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

No idea who Roman will face at Wrestlemania.  I think they are hoping for Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

Kek Sasha vs Charlotte has only grown to show Sasha's not that great. Her wrestling has dropped, her mic skills get worse, and she's losing momentum.

Charlotte will be ok, but Sasha needs to move on to someone else.



Roman vs Rusev if done right can be an all drag out fight and actually use the cell.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

I like Sasha.  I might be her biggest fan on this board.  But I will be honest.  My support is entirely based on optimism and hope.  It is a fact that her mic skills are poor; she absolutely has to improve.

Frankly she works better as a heel.  And that will help her when she feuds with Bayley.  (Hopefully.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

also I'm gonna be legitimately honest. I legit found what's been making wrestling not fun for me, and that's the lack of sports entertainment  and focus on wrestling. I know it's weird but the more and more I see people and WWE focus on work rates and having 5 star matches the less I'm enjoying it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also I'm gonna be legitimately honest. I legit found what's been making wrestling not fun for me, and that's the lack of sports entertainment  and focus on wrestling. I know it's weird but the more and more I see people and WWE focus on work rates and having 5 star matches the less I'm enjoying it.


That's what everyone dislikes about WWE. Especially Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That's what everyone dislikes about WWE. Especially Raw.



I mean I don't mind a nice healthy balance of work rate AND entertainment shenanigans but it hasn't felt that way.

I don't hate Raw  I kinda just have not touched it altogether with the exception of Goldberg returning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They don't have a lot of talent tho.



They carried a shitty gimmick to success. If that's not talent in the wrasslin business, then I dunno what is.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Sasha vs Charlotte has only grown to show Sasha's not that great. Her wrestling has dropped, her mic skills get worse, and she's losing momentum.
> 
> Charlotte will be ok, but Sasha needs to move on to someone else.



To be fair, the main reason she's losing momentum is because of the whole thing with Bayley. "Oh no, Sasha's out. Here's Bayley! What do you mean, Sasha's injuries weren't as bad as we thought? Shit put her back in! Oh no, how do we write out Bayley? I know, Triple Threat! What do you mean we fucked up the finish and people noticed? Er, okay do another triple threat or something, idgaf. Hey look, guys! Sasha vs Charlotte! The feud that has been going on this whole time! That's right. Those two women. And no one else....". This whole thing has made all involved look silly. Charlotte's coming out of it looking the best, but even she's starting to look a little _bleh_.

To your credit though, yeah, Sasha ain't that great on the mic. Not as a face anyway. But my question is, she's proven that a bunch; she's not a good face promo. So why, oh, why do they keep giving her a mic? A dedicating literal minutes to her promos? How is it that Dunn allegedly can't stand Becky's accent, but is totally okay with Sasha's terrible case of mushmouth?


His face looks like John's.
They didn't have to, but they did it anyway. Why?? It's scary!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They don't have a lot of talent tho.


You have a shit eye for talent then.

Whoa.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2016)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, the main reason she's losing momentum is because of the whole thing with Bayley. "Oh no, Sasha's out. Here's Bayley! What do you mean, Sasha's injuries weren't as bad as we thought? Shit put her back in! Oh no, how do we write out Bayley? I know, Triple Threat! What do you mean we fucked up the finish and people noticed? Er, okay do another triple threat or something, idgaf. Hey look, guys! Sasha vs Charlotte! The feud that has been going on this whole time! That's right. Those two women. And no one else....". This whole thing has made all involved look silly. Charlotte's coming out of it looking the best, but even she's starting to look a little _bleh_.
> 
> To your credit though, yeah, Sasha ain't that great on the mic. Not as a face anyway. But my question is, she's proven that a bunch; she's not a good face promo. So why, oh, why do they keep giving her a mic? A dedicating literal minutes to her promos? How is it that Dunn allegedly can't stand Becky's accent, but is totally okay with Sasha's terrible case of mushmouth?
> 
> ...


You know.. raw has more talent in their women's division.  But somehow Smackdown is doing more with less.

Mick Foley can get as mad as he wants.  But those people he argued with on Twitter were right.  Raw does need to feature more women and actually do some story building with them.  I don't know what the hell happened to Nia Jax.  And this promo thing that they are doing with Emma has been an absolute joke so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

RAW's women division storyline is that they're doing a revolution since last October that also included the women that are on Smackdown now as well. 

They're still hung up on that, like... Yeah, women wrasslin changed in the WWE; that's great... Now do something withit like Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

The women's revolution is so strong that women don't even get to make the card during WWE career mode.  Women are getting treated very well poorly in 2K17.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

And that yellow streak spray paint is the most creative thing I have seen from the women's division in months.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> RAW's women division storyline is that they're doing a revolution since last October that also included the women that are on Smackdown now as well.
> 
> They're still hung up on that, like... Yeah, women wrasslin changed in the WWE; that's great... Now do something withit like Smackdown.



Basically

It's pretty much a "show, don't tell" problem. Hell, even Smackdown falls into the trap sometimes... though not as deeply, and they seemed to have chilled out with it. Y'know except when Nikki opens her mouth, but that's another gripe for another day!

Anyway, yeah, a lot of the GMs and announcers and social media advertisements are really banking the women thing, screaming to the heavens how much more focus they're putting on them, hoping desperately that if they repeat it enough, people will believe them and it'll create buzz. They're trying to turn the movement into a tagline, a brand, a meme. And they don't realize that all it does is cheapen it and ruins any immersion or ability to take the product seriously. Y'know, like "Smackdown Live", or "WWE Universe", or saying the entire name of the WWE World Wrestling Entertainment Heavyweight Universal Championship Title Belt in every promo, as if that's how people fucking talk. It makes it less like you're watching a show and more like you're watching an ad for the show you're watching AS you're watching the show.

...and that got a little more ranty than I wanted... b-but you see my point. I really wish instead of telling us that the women are great, they'd just LET them be great without feeling the need to bring attention to it. Sure, it wouldn't magically make this Sasha/Charlotte feud better, but it'd help.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Smackdown at least has 2 decent feuds going on for it. And Naomi is still there if they need her. RAW's just... there, I forgot about Nia, Dana should just be a manager because she's ass(also literally), Bayley is just there, and the current title feud hosts all the problems @Shirker just pointed out. They even had to quiet Lana down a bit so she (a manager) wouldn't steal the spotlight. Dont think I didn't notice that E.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

If Carmella can't get credibility out of this feud, then she will never make it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are finished if they don't win tomorrow night.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh you went to a NXT event? How was it?



Easily the best wrestling show I've ever been to. There's something about NXT fans that make you get into it more. I went to Raw and Smackdown a few weeks ago and it has nothing on this event. Not even close. The atmosphere at NXT Live crushes the atmosphere from Raw and Smackdown.

Singing the Nakamura song with everyone was super lit and was a crazy feeling. Same as singing the Glorious. Everyone marked out hard for Tye Dillinger too. Main event was Shinsuke and Tye vs. Joe and Roode.

Asuka was amazing. My gf doesn't watch wrestling at all, but seeing Asuka made her go buy Asuka's shirt after lmao.
*she also said NXT was way more fun than Raw and Smackdown

I saw 2 Dusty Rhodes Classic Matches. Regal came out for that.

Ember Moon's stunner 

Austin Aries' black eye 

Seeing my main niggy Rich Swann was dope too. Him and Jose got us hyped.

10/10 show for me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth needs to go over as baby face. Tyler Black homo gimmick is upon us


----------



## Larcher (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They don't have a lot of talent tho.


All three are good on the mic, (especially Xavier) Kofi is a unique in ring performer, Big E works as that powerhouse guy. New Day have managed to draw big time in a division that was becoming so one dimensional and the tag team division has improved a lot since. 

I say let them break the record, that way who ever beats them for the titles (Enzo and Cass I hope) will have the same star power. It's not that far away either.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Easily the best wrestling show I've ever been to. There's something about NXT fans that make you get into it more. I went to Raw and Smackdown a few weeks ago and it has nothing on this event. Not even close. The atmosphere at NXT Live crushes the atmosphere from Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> Singing the Nakamura song with everyone was super lit and was a crazy feeling. Same as singing the Glorious. Everyone marked out hard for Tye Dillinger too. Main event was Shinsuke and Tye vs. Joe and Roode.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can just imagine going to a NXT event is way more fun than a raw or smackdown due to the crowd participation. Its on my list to go to one soon but they are never in my area. Sounds like you and your girl had a real blast.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

New Day is super over. Not dropping the titles anytime soon.  Maybe at Wrestlemania.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice set SAF. My man Spidey


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

Larcher said:


> All three are good on the mic, (especially Xavier) Kofi is a unique in ring performer, Big E works as that powerhouse guy. New Day have managed to draw big time in a division that was becoming so one dimensional and the tag team division has improved a lot since.
> 
> I say let them break the record, that way who ever beats them for the titles (Enzo and Cass I hope) will have the same star power. It's not that far away either.



among the 3 of them, Big E is the best on the mic. no one in the roster can ever mimic his voice and energy during his promos


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Anderson and Gallows have to win.  They have been jobbing like fucking crazy.  And the commentators keep trying to push this bullshit about how they are the most dominant tag team.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Honestly they've been jobbing so hard that I think it's only a matter of time : X. I think they would have needed some kind of freak moment (like the pop AJ had when he first arrived) to be booked otherwise.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

How long is the pre-show usually?  30 minutes or an hour?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm watching MitB right now.  This was a actually a pretty solid PPV.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Anderson and Gallows have to win.  They have been jobbing like fucking crazy.  And the commentators keep trying to push this bullshit about how they are the most dominant tag team.



In an ideal sense i'd agree, but I hardly care enough about the two for them to beat Enzo and Cass. A tag team that are far more relevant and over with the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

They need the win or they will fade into obscurity.  It really depends on whether the wwe has any plans for them or not.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> among the 3 of them, Big E is the best on the mic. no one in the roster can ever mimic his voice and energy during his promos


It's all a matter of opinion. My favourite overall is Kofi, but that's cause I have a massive soft spot for him, as I was mad for him in my younger years. 

Also, what does everyone expect from New Day once they lose the belts? Will they go their separate ways? If so how will they stand as single competitors at this point?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Ugh, I forgot that there was going to be a Dana Brooke match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Hangover


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

Flow said:


> Nice set SAF. My man Spidey


Thanks, he's been my favorite ever since the 90s.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I want Survivor Series to start early.  I want some Smackdown stars to run out and destroy Raw stars during the PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Another thing.  Dana Brooke.  This match is huge for her.  Don't botch this.  I think this should be her last chance.  The WWE has big plans for Bayley.  Dana made her look like shit on Raw a couple of weeks ago.  If Dana makes her look bad at this PPV, then it is time to go back down.  And good riddance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Eric Bischoff>>>


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Bray Wyatt>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

@Rukia, pre-shows are usually an hour long. Speaking of, fuck these 4 hour PPVs.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2016)

I agree.

I mean I like wrestling at times and consider myself a casual at this point..but who the hell wants to watch wrestling for four hours. Even in my smark days I couldn't keep up with that. I was depressed that I subjected myself to three hour Raws on Monday....how much time i wasted....how much time..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

This is going to be a 4 hour PPV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Flow said:


> I agree.
> 
> I mean I like wrestling at times and consider myself a casual at this point..but who the hell wants to watch wrestling for four hours. Even in my smark days I couldn't keep up with that. I was depressed that I subjected myself to three hour Raws on Monday....how much time i wasted....how much time..



3 hour RAWs are insufferable even when the show got better. The format just doesn't work.



Rukia said:


> This is going to be a 4 hour PPV?



1 hour kick-off/pre-show but the show itself is 3 hours.


----------



## EJ (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah, a large amount of time consisted of forced 'comedic' sketches, and pointless matches a lot of the times. 

I was initially against the brand split, but yeah it definitely has helped the product tremendously. They should make Raw two hours and invest in the shows that don't make it go on that Wednesday show if it even still exist.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Flow said:


> Yeah, a large amount of time consisted of forced 'comedic' sketches, and pointless matches a lot of the times.
> 
> I was initially against the brand split, but yeah it definitely has helped the product tremendously. They should make Raw two hours and invest in the shows that don't make it go on that Wednesday show if it even still exist.



Good God, the pointless matches. They still do that btw.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

They do anything for extra network material haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

The HiaC PPV is usually pretty weak actually, and the card itself is meh-ish.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh Lita. how I miss her 'outfits'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Only good match will be Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope there is no Mick Foley tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Hell in a cell end of a era match was so fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Women main eventing


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm trying to figure something out about Seth Rollins.  How did he become the number one contender?  He lost to Owens at the last PPV.  Stephanie and HHH are clearly against him.  So what the hell is he doing in this match?  Did he win a #1 contender match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm trying to figure something out about Seth Rollins.  How did he become the number one contender?  He lost to Owens at the last PPV.  Stephanie and HHH are clearly against him.  So what the hell is he doing in this match?  Did he win a #1 contender match?


Cause hes treated the same as Romang.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

There's some good wrestling matches on this card but the build up feels like they've already given up in deference to Survivor Series. I mean honestly I'm ready for Kendrick to give a merciful end to TJP and for Rich Swann to be the babyface chasing, maybe they'll let him use that CWC stuff to get him over as a sympathetic babyface as opposed to making Kendrick accidentally sympathetic.

New Day isn't losing to Cesaro/Sheamus. This close to the record and with WWE's history of racial insensitivity, you think they don't want this optic of New Day being the most dominant tag-team ever? Yeah you hate the end but maybe retroactively it helps these guys. Honestly want them to go heel and go after the Universal Title together.

Guns n Gallows should win but WWE seems to not really have known that these guys weren't that good of a tagteam even in Japan and just have nothing for them as they do a really bad Ricky Bobby type of gimmick.

Women's match and Rollins/Owens can be really good matches and have the potential to be 3.75 matches or higher which is always good. Roman/Rusev might surprise. Cruiserweights have good workers in the match. Tag team match has good wrestlers. So it's a 7 match card with 2 probably bad matches and 5 matches that can be average or better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I sort of differ from ST.  I haven't been this hyped for a ppv in a long time.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

The girls are main eventing.

The Universal Title is finished. Needs to be taken off KO ASAP. Can't think of a championship reign as bad as his one has been.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

AJ should add the belt at SS then.  They can have a Smackdown segment that features AJ throwing the Universal Title off a bridge.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

KO will not be made into a legit main eventer with this reign, I guarantee it. When Balor takes it off him he's done and Balor will be made. How they turn this around I do not know.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Perkins talking about kids playing 2K.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah they defo gonna have Kendrick win and probably set up Swann as his next feud when he's done with TJP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> KO will not be made into a legit main eventer with this reign, I guarantee it. When Balor takes it off him he's done and Balor will be made. How they turn this around I do not know.


I like Owens. And I am enjoying this reign.  But I probably still see him more as a US or IC champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

I actually wouldn't be surprised if KO lost. A pretty solid wrestling promoter (David Herro) said he will probably lose the belt. It sound stupid to suggest that after his current run but idk.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Not crazy about Renee Young's sweater.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like Owens. And I am enjoying this reign.  But I probably still see him more as a US or IC champ.


Yeah I think he could have a decent reign but RAW's booking has been shoddy for most feuds and having the Women mai event because they're still trying to push the Women's Revolution isn't helping.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I actually wouldn't be surprised if KO lost. A pretty solid wrestling promoter said he will probably lose the belt. It sound stupid to suggest that after his current run but idk.


Most people think he will feud with Jericho next.  Easy to imagine the feud not being for the title.

I still think he will win though.

Also.  I'm glad Graves is announcing tonight.  He is usually pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Perkins talking about kids playing 2K.



That geek is finished.



Rukia said:


> Not crazy about Renee Young's sweater.





Fucks sake dude. I'm trying to be serious here


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

So are they including Sin Cara as part of the Cruiserweights now since this seems to be a Crusierweight 3v3?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Poor Tony Nese.  Terrible gimmick.  Castle Grayskull?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

I can't help but think of Muhammad Hassan when I see Ariya Daivari


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

The androgynous guy that goes to every event is in the front row like usual.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Damn. Been a while since I've seen a Shooting Star Press. And now I miss Evan Bourne.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shooting star press looked great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Shooting star press looked great.


Its one of those moves that always gets me pumped.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Perkins talking about kids playing 2K.


Let him enjoy his vidya games, dammit.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Too many fucking rest holds in these CW matches. For fucks sake, make these guys work differently from the regular guys. They're just regular wrestlers with fucking purple ropes fuck


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Ask him!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Could be a good crowd tonight.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

That Cruiserweight finish was hot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay finish.  Not a terrible match since we really haven't been given a reason to care about the performers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

See that fast pace near the end of the match? That's how the CrusierWeights should go most of the time as God Movement said.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Let's get it guys


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

New Day cutting ass right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Damn who doesn't roast Tom? Faces? Heels? Doesn't even matter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Remember when old dude at hof called new day new gay


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when old dude at hof called new day new gay


that wasn't very progressive.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I found that segment very obnoxious.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

> When you forgot to buy snacks for the PPV


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> > When you forgot to buy snacks for the PPV


In my case its when you don't have money to buy snacks for the ppv.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> In my case its when you don't have money to buy snacks for the ppv.



Water and Bread >>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Need Charlotte's nudes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Water and Bread >>>


Ramen>>


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Trying to sell the Cell as being brutal as fuck knowing full well there won't be a lick of blood

Hilarious



WhatADrag said:


> Need Charlotte's nudes



Can we have a word?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte has really improved the last year.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ramen>>



I don't even have _that_


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I still want to see Harper, Bray, and Orton show up and lay waste to several top Raw stars.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Can't wait to see Sasha and Charlotte kill each other.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know what Booker T was even talking about just now.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Reigns up first? YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I don't even have _that_


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

i think three cage matches can kind of ruin the live experience.  You have this massive obstacle obscuring your view.  I'm glad I didn't buy a ticket to this one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte's titties stay looking mad suckable


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Triple Main Event shit is so stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

A ouija board promo?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i think three cage matches can kind of ruin the live experience.  You have this massive obstacle obscuring your view.  I'm glad I didn't buy a ticket to this one.


Its not that hard to see them and they have a screen showing inside.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Wwe video packages always on point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> A ouija board promo?


That looked really hokey.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah because you want to watch a screen when you took the time to buy a ticket, maybe bought a hotel room, and air fare as well.

I would still drink beer and have fun though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I think the winner should get Lana too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Lana should go back to the bun. The whole Ziggler thing ruined her thing, kinda.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Bayley/Dana next.  It will definitely be the filler match for an exhausted audience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think the winner should get Lana too.



Where do I sign up? We can make that joint a triple threat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

They aren't into him at all right now.  But I still think the crowd could get behind Rusev in this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I still think the crowd could get behind Rusev in this match.


They will. Reigns just garners that much heat.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

All the fucking boos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

This should be a good match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Joe Cronin front row.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

What could happen that would be surprising?  Rusev wins clean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Might see color.

Edit 1: Rusev winning clean wouldn't surprise me at all. He needs more legit wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I guess I would be surprised if Roman gave Rusev that razors edge powerbomb.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Just got home
Tune into HiaC
One of the Main Events is already is progress.

Jesus, how much did I miss? Kappa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Lol that guy "again, again"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Rusev isn't very creative, is he?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

"This is boring" or "same old shit" chants will start at this rate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

No it won't


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

watching to see if they have the balls to throw Sasha off the cage 

Or charlotte


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Just got home
> Tune into HiaC
> One of the Main Events is already is progress.
> 
> Jesus, how much did I miss? Kappa


It's the first match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Roman>>>

Wish he was heel


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte is more likely since she is considered more durable imo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Roman has a lot of heel potential.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> It's the first match.



Ya I know, just piss taking. Hence the Kappa

Match is sorta whatever so far.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

The spots in this match are so boring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Crowd really wants Tables


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Rusev and Roman gassed already


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

hit him in the head.  He wears body armor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

why are you hitting him where his vest is you dumbass


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rusev with devestating blows to the vest!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

LolRoman wins is coming up..... Yawn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Crowd really wanted that.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

That stair spot was pretty dope.
Damn thing went _flying_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Tough to beat Roman.  He can even kick out of a Styles Clash on a chair.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Chained superman punch spot coming?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Chained superman punch spot coming?



That actually would be kind of cool to see


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Tap out.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

The loudness of the crowd's pop when Rusev uses the Accolade with the chain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Accolade with the CHAIN?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

The steel chain, submission is pretty tight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

This a good match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The loudness of the crowd's pop when Rusev uses the Accolade with the chain.



There is no return for Roman is there ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> There is no return for Roman is there ?


Not unless he turns Heel


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

It's alright.  It is kind of slow.  Two big guys.  Never the best recipe for a good match.

Feud hopefully is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Ayyylmao 

Match picked up at the end, but pretty meh overall. Plus, no chained Soup or Man punch, the easiest booking decision ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Braun Strowman will take the US Title from Reigns in a couple of months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

No offense but they basically gave him Big John's ability of being beaten to hell and still overcome odds and win. Kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Guess The Roman Empire lives on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Better than the so-called Wyatt/Orton main event at No Mercy.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

-"The first of our 3 main events tonight"
-Was the first match
Good to see that term basically means whatever they want it to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Better than the so-called Wyatt/Orton main event at No Mercy.


I like both of those guys but even I agree. Storytelling wise their match was good but actual in ring stuff it was boring AF. Reigns/Rusev was pretty decent and had good spots near the end and had good storytelling behind it too. Its buildup is probably the best booked of the 3 HIACs


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

That match DID NOT need the Cell 

Should have been a street fight. Decent though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No offense but they basically gave him Big John's ability of being beaten to hell and still overcome odds and win. Kek.



And all it took was one spear. 
RR Spear > FU confirm

------------

KO's promo is literally him saying "wins and losses don't matter". Pretty funny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> That match DID NOT need the Cell
> 
> Should have been a street fight. Decent though.


Agreed. It would probably have been a Street Fight or No DQ if not for the gimmick PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> -"The first of our 3 main events tonight"
> -Was the first match
> Good to see that term basically means whatever they want it to.



Vince's sexist mindset won't let him call Charlotte vs Sasha the main event. 

Not unless they're wearing panties and covered in chocolate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> And all it took was one spear.
> RR Spear > FU confirm
> 
> ------------
> ...



FU used to do the same. Give it ten years and the RR spear will be debuffed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> FU used to do the same. Give it ten years and the RR spear will be debuffed


FU so debuffed even Top Rop ones don't put people down now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Told you this match would be next.  Hopefully Dana doesn't screw up too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Bayley, baby!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Damn whoever called Bayley/Dana being the cool-down props to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Any reason for Nia or Emma to come out after the match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> FU so debuffed even Top Rop ones don't put people down now.



the STFU used to be the FU at one point. Now he doesn't use it as much cause of Austin


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Bayley: 
Dana:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

They really care about Dana's entrance.  Taking the opportunity to introduce us to all of the foreign announce teams.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I feel like Bayley is unlucky that she wasn't drafted to Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Bayley wearing Cesaro cosplay.

I wonder if K-Tape's gonna become a thing in the backroom soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Speaking of Cena , he's not gonna be at Survivor Series.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Dana breaks her toys huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Dana just go be a stripper or a porn actress......or even better, work at McDonalds.

Stop torturing us with your shitty wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

This match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

I love mah bae Dana but she totally can't do anything wrestling related.

She makes Nikki seem like Seth Rollins


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Watching Dana perform is nerve racking.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Jesus, Raw's table has so much more collective talent than SD's. Why's it so bad tonight?

It's really been bugging me for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm tired.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Speaking of Cena , he's not gonna be at Survivor Series.



wut?



Lord Trollbias said:


> Dana breaks her toys huh?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Phew.  Not terrible for a Dana Brooke match.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Match was so underwhelming. Sigh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone else notice Cole has been fucking up quite a bit tonight? Nothing major but its apparent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

But hopefully the feud is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyone else notice Cole has been fucking up quite a bit tonight? Nothing major but its apparent.


Yes.  He said something about Roman whipping Reigns to the rope earlier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> wut?





> John Cena is no longer being advertised for the November 20th pay-per-view from Toronto. Cena is currently away filming the second season of FOX's "American Grit" and while not scheduled for any  events until Christmas, he was advertised for  until this week.



 

Guess we're getting AJ vs Dean or both on Team Smackdown .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyone else notice Cole has been fucking up quite a bit tonight? Nothing major but its apparent.



He seems as tired as I am. It sounds like he keeps missing cues. Graves and Byron have been doing most of the talking.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Match was so underwhelming. Sigh.


It was about as good as can be hoped for.  And Bayley did a decent suplex finish for once.  The move has looked sloppy a couple of times.  (Might not be her fault.  Those squash matches were a mistake.)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

The Suplex City Ad is so so good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Michael should retire. Sick of his talentless hackness.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I hate the Raw general management teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

wow more Authority segments. I was so happy I wasn't watching Raw.........guess Steph bae got me again


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Jericho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Stephanie almost laughed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Jericho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Sexual tension between Jericho and Stephanie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Raw Talk?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

put that stupid idiot on the list Jericho!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Time to go do laundry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

See RAW trying to copy Talking Smack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL   they trying to rip off Smackdown live


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm going to Starbucks when the New Day match starts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope Daniel buries Raw talk


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Lita & Book in Talkin' Raw. 
Solo King and Renee plz, w/ sum Foley


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> See RAW trying to copy Talking Smack


Raw follows, they don't lead.  Smackdown made all of the survivor series proposals too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Why are Gallows and Anderson allowing this godawful promo?  It makes no sense from a storytelling perspective.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Raw confirmed Beta bitch.

Smackdown confirmed GODLY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Enzo and Cass's irreverence hour has been the most entertained I've been so far tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Remember when Enzo and Cass actually had value?

Kinda like Gallows and Anderson


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Starting to have stream problems.  Hopefully the problems are resolved before the good matches start.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Remember when Enzo and Cass actually had value?
> 
> Kinda like Gallows and Anderson



The Club's value is on Smackdown and injured respectively....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The Club's value is on Smackdown and injured respectively....



Yeah but they came in kinda badass like.......then the jokes....then the jobbing.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

For the love of God,I really can't see the freaking appeal of Enzo and Cass.Enzos promos are hit or miss and he's a legit fodder in the ring.Cass is just there for being Vince's wet dream


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey kids.

Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but they came in kinda badass like.......then the jokes....then the jobbing.



I'll be honest man, the only reason I was even partially excited to see them was because of their rep, but they just seem kinda painfully average to me, booking aside. Meh, whatever.

At least they got a win, so hey, good for them. 



The Juice Man said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> Did I miss anything good?



Bullet Club won an actual match if that's what you're into.
Otherwise, no. Been pretty boring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

They actually gave Gallows and Anderson the win? Good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Enzo and Cass probably shouldn't mock anyone for a while


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha and Charlottle are main eventing ?!


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Going to watch this one then go to bed. Have no reason to watch the rest of the card.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> Did I miss anything good?



Raw ripping of Talking Smack


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Can't wait for Jericho vs. Owens fight.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Huh. So they convinced Vince to give Sasha/Charlotte the (true) ME? Pretty neat.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth should appear with an awesome new gear.Or get back his white ranger one


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Love that Jericho narrates that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I wouldn't want to be in a match with Rollins either.  The guy hurts half of the wrestlers that he faces.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth with the pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

yep Sasha vs Charlotte is main event


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh cool, since when have they been making the arena lights synced with the pause in Rollins's music?

The song has been begging for something like that ever since he got it. Don't know why it took them this long to do it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2016)

Enzo and Cass have been neutered ever since coming to the main roster.



Shirker said:


> Bullet Club won an actual match if that's what you're into.
> Otherwise, no. Been pretty boring.



That's not even Bullet Club. That's the Mickey Mouse Club.

They need to go back to Japan.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw ripping of Talking Smack



Heard good things about Talking Smack.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth wearing Cesaro cosplay.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Talking Smack is good.  But copying the format seems weak.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Owens telling Rollins to shut up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Seth wearing Cesaro cosplay.


I think you will see more of this.  It is an easy way to remind stupid fans about existing injuries.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth: *Talking Trash while wrestling*
KO: "Shut _up_."

Kevin's a fucking genius.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Enzo and Cass have been neutered ever since coming to the main roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah pretty much Talking Smack has allowed a lot of freedom for guys to just go off. Except when it came to DB mentioning Trump


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Michael Cole:  This could be it.

Come on.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Michael Cole:  This could be it.
> 
> Come on.





This shit is hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think you will see more of this.  It is an easy way to remind stupid fans about existing injuries.



I wonder if they're gonna/have already cut some kinda deal with them. Apparently it works as a decent placebo; like a fancy icy-hot patch or something.

Takes away from the uniqueness of Cezzy wearing it though.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Fucking fans loud as hell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

These fucking ringside fans


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth Rollins is a stupid idiot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I think fans would explode if Owens won clean.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

These crowds are all shite fucks sake. Can't even really enjoy the match with this silence


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

That cannon ball looks really painful especially when a fatass like KO does it


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Dat Sequence
Cornette just had a fucking aneurysm.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice sequence.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Oh shit those two just kicked the hell out of each other.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Dat Sequence
> Cornette just had a fucking aneurysm.


And Vince Russo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Dat sequence tho


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> These crowds are all shite fucks sake. Can't even really enjoy the match with this silence



That's weird. Crowd's been sounding pretty loud the whole night on my end. Or, y'know, loud compared to usual. Crowds have been pretty lethargic in general lately.

My stream has potato audio though, so it could be muddying things up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That's weird. Crowd's been sounding pretty loud the whole night on my end. Or, y'know, loud compared to usual. Crowds have been pretty lethargic in general lately.
> 
> My stream has potato audio though, so it could be muddying things up.



Crowd has been loud. This match is crazy listen to them in the background after that suplex on the apron. This match has been amazing.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Jericho taking forever to come in the cage.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Kevin Owens just murdered the ref.

And here comes Jercho.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Jericho going to cost Owens?  I'm worried.  I admit it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

I thought Jericho was about to have a mark henry moment with that lock.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

This match is fucking bananas.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

HE'S FAT!


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth is really strong


----------



## God Movement (Oct 30, 2016)

The women are fucked 

They have to FOLLOW this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

That's what I am fucking talking about.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Seth is really strong



I started freaking out when he seriously tried lifting KO up the 2nd time.

I could feel MY back shattering.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Good for Rollins.  Even if he loses this match makes him look great.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

They'll top it. One of the women is going to launch themselves off the top. I can feel it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

This isn't closing out the show because?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Shit I thought that was it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Jericho is a trooper.  Comes out and takes bumps for a non match.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Seths frog splash is incredible


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

So this belt still has zero credibility because of card placement, how great this match has been hasn't done anything for it?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

oh shit those are hard shots.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Feel so bad for Rollins. I don't even think a win over HHH can save him now.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

It's good to have a best friend.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

oh shit. lol.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Great match. MOTN so far (practically by process of elimination but still)
Went a little longer than it felt like it needed to. Good stuff, though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Great match. Made KO look vicious AF and gets heat back on him and Jericho (also seeds still planted for their eventual feud as Y2J can claim Owens won't be champion without him and Owens gets tired of ppl saying he can't be champion on his own) and Rollins comes out looking extremely strong. It SHOULD have closed out the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Hahahaha:


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

This match didn't need to be in a cage. The whole point of the cage is to keep people out. It's fucking useless when you have someone enter and stay like that. That shit was dumb as fuck. Idc.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

they could have just made the women's match a non title tornado tag to test out the first one
and that could have been a check for problems on live tv
idk why they risk a massive flip but ok.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Great match. Made KO look vicious AF and gets heat back on him and Jericho (also seeds still planted for their eventual feud as Y2J can claim Owens won't be champion without him and Owens gets tired of ppl saying he can't be champion on his own) and Rollins comes out looking extremely strong. It SHOULD have closed out the night.


I agree with all of those points.

And guess what.  Rollins doesn't deserve a rematch.  He lost at two straight paper views.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> This match didn't need to be in a cage. The whole point of the cage is to keep people out. It's fucking useless when you have someone enter and stay like that. That shit was dumb as fuck. Idc.


It's kind of cool though wondering how Jericho and Owens would get around that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> This match didn't need to be in a cage. The whole point of the cage is to keep people out. It's fucking useless when you have someone enter and stay like that. That shit was dumb as fuck. Idc.



I dunno, it's hard to say....
Like, it can be argued that the cell needed to be there to pull off the Jericho shenanigans, and that wicked table spot. They didn't utilize the cell that well because of course not, but it didn't feel like it was there for no reason at least.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I like Kendrick's entrance music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

TJ Perkins


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

What's next for Seth now ? No HHH and he didn't win the title.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Wasn't following the story with Kendrick and the belt, but the backstory is ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Man sucks that I had to do my stupid cinema homework and missed a good match


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

so WWE thought it was a good idea to kill Barney , rip off his skin , and use it as rope for the ring?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Corey referencing dirt sheets and giving TJ shit for being the one with the "feel good story" over Kendrick.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What's next for Seth now ? No HHH and he didn't win the title.


Team Raw @ Survivor Series.  Rollins will be pinned and cost Raw the match.  And it will really piss off Hunter and Stephanie.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Crowd doesn't seem to be into the match at all based on my audio. Probably the very bizarre story.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Hard to follow up that last match.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Team Raw @ Survivor Series.  Rollins will be pinned and cost Raw the match.  And it will really piss off Hunter and Stephanie.


Doesn't that make Rollins weak ?He has to look strong if they want him their top babyface.He gets the reactions,he needs the good booking


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

"Get a fucking haircut, hippie!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "Get a fucking haircut, hippie!"


I heard that.  Pretty fucking hostile.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

"Get a fucking haircut" "Nike sucks" OMFG these guys in the crowd


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Get the fucking hair cut hippie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Doesn't that make Rollins weak ?He has to look strong if they want him their top babyface.He gets the reactions,he needs the good booking


His feud with Hunter and Stephanie started at Battleground when he lost The title to Smackdown.  This step would make sense.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Crowds dead,bring Ricochet ASAP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

BOOOOOOOORING!!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

wtf did he actually hurt himself?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Brian you clever bastard


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, Brian won. Good shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Hopefully Kendrick can put on a better program with the next opponent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

lol they gonna have to take out those boring chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Division saved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Pretty alright match. Putting them out there after the last cell match was suicide though. Crowd was not having it. Doesn't help that CW has been damn clumsily handled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

See? Kendrick winning already sets up TJP for a more aggressive approach during the rematch after Kendrick betrayed his trust and allows the other Cruiserweights into the title scene. So please WWE give them actual storylines and allow them to go all out in their matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Pretty alright match. Putting them out there after the last cell match was suicide though. Crowd was not having it. Doesn't help that CW has been damn clumsily handled.


i don't think it bodes well for the rest of the card.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Cesaro is fucking cool.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Survivor Series is going to be fucking lit. Can't wait man. Especially for the RAW vs. Smackdown shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Seeing how dead the crowd were for that match, even though it was CruiserWeights, makes you question why you wouldn't have arguably the MOTN and arguably going to be the best of the 3 HIAC matches tonight close the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Honestly hope Cesaro/Sheamus win the Tag Titles and have a Team Hell No like reign


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Raw Talk? 

Sigh.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Booty O's. Booty O's.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

lol they roasting cesaro's ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seeing how dead the crowd were for that match, even though it was CruiserWeights, makes you question why you wouldn't have arguably the MOTN and arguably going to be the best of the 3 HIAC matches tonight close the show.



It doesn't matter.  Tonight is about history, if it was any other PPV then I'd agree.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Xavier wrestling?

Is new day losing?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2016)

Money on New Day. I think they're going to set a new record. Far more equitable than the current team, who I think WWE is on bad terms with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

hahahaha Rusev did all the fucking work yet Roman "Untalented" Reigns lolwin somehow 

Jericho should've turned right then and there. what are they doing?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

I wonder if Cesaro will ever get that brass ring.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Not surprised. New Day forever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm glad that Jericho came back and got that codebreaker.  Seth hit him with so many pedigrees this month.  And Seth in the match hit him with a pedigree and powerbombed him against the cage.  Glad Jericho did something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

JUST TRADE CESARO TO SMACKDOWN YOU ASSHOLES!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm glad that Jericho came back and got that codebreaker.  Seth hit him with so many pedigrees this month.  And Seth in the match hit him with a pedigree and powerbombed him against the cage.  Glad Jericho did something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Sick of this nonsense


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Doesn't that make Rollins weak ?He has to look strong if they want him their top babyface.He gets the reactions,he needs the good booking



He's the sympathetic babyface who just looked really strong. Tbh he could lose one more time and just be booked strong going into Roadblock and defend at Rumble, lose to Lesnar and set up Reigns.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Great match. Made KO look vicious AF and gets heat back on him and Jericho (also seeds still planted for their eventual feud as Y2J can claim Owens won't be champion without him) and Rollins comes out looking extremely strong. It SHOULD have closed out the night.



All those things are still accomplished though. This is in Sasha's hometown dude. They could have easily turned against KO-Rollins if they went after the women especially considering you don't know what they're going to bring. These two have been apart of matches that were arguably better then the men in NXT. It's really hard to think they'll surpass them tonight but they could get close or surprise and pull off a stunt that elevates the entire thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, only 3 weeks?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I want to know if the World Series affected the order.  It seems like wrestling is afraid to compete with anything on television these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Goldberg on Raw just to face off against Gillberg again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Goldberg in RAW? Shit's going to be hype.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

The way they are playing with Foley's history with the Cell in this Sasha/Charlotte promo you think they'll bite the bullet on an epic yet dangerous Cell spot?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

AJ Lee never makes the cut in any of these promotional packages.  The WWE needs to stop acting so fucking petty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The way they are playing with Foley's history with the Cell in this Sasha/Charlotte promo you think they'll bite the bullet on an epic yet dangerous Cell spot?


If Shane can do it...

I'm sort of nervous to watch the match though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

The other thing is that guys the success of these things is ultimately going to be defined by what the ratings are for the TV show. I mean they're about the network and keeping the TV ratings good enough that USA will keep them around. Idk if someone signs up for a free month and sees this show do you think they're necessarily going to care what went on last between these two when WWE production values will make this seem like the biggest deal ever? Like it kind of shows that the women are above barking like dogs regardless if you think they should have promoted it better or not. Honestly they shouldn't have given Sasha's first and second title wins away on Raw before this show in her hometown was announced, so the mistake started way way before if you really want look through that prism.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

They need to have Goldberg do at least two or four matches on Raw to remove ring rust.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay, this is a good entrance. 


-----------

Those stats for Charlotte. Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

wow they're going all in for this main event


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte confuses me. 

She's such a butterface

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Can't wait to see some blood.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

this entire PPV's budget has been spent on the two women's faces .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

That crowd reaction is why this is last


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Do it for Eddie!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Entrances make this match feel big.

The fuck was up with Sasha's music though. It kept cutting at the weirdest time and repeating. Did they lose the full version on the plane or something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That crowd reaction is why this is last


I didn't hear much crowd reaction.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

It's happening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Ref should get a shot at the women's title 

Do et for  Gillberg , Ref!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I feel like this match is really up to Charlotte.  Make the match look good.  And make sure Sasha doesn't kill herself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I didn't hear much crowd reaction.



"We want Sasha"

"This is awesome"

Booing the fuck out of Charlotte.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

lets all count the botches people. get ready


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I didn't hear much crowd reaction.



Unmute your tv/computer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Lel HIAC's main event isn't even happening in the Cell yet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Never in my lifetime I'd thought I'd take women's wrestling serious enough to see a Hell in a Cell.

I feel old


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Already angling to go the top


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

What a rip off


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

That was a good Table spot


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha and Charlotte displaying more blatant animosity than Reigns and Rusev.

EDIT*
THEY'RE CLIMBING THE DAMN CAGE ALREADY?!

EDIT**
K, nvm. Wicked table spot tho.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

What the fuck. This shit already lit.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

My god I'm afraid for these girls


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Big powerbomb bump for a female competitor.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Refs making Sasha look strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

I genuinely thought they would pissy foot it. Thank you based writers


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Such a story being told right now. Sasha limping.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Maybe that is it?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte wins by TKO.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Maybe that is it?



No "X". It's still going presumably.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Well Sasha's career is done


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

One table spot... C'mon this shit overdramatic. Even in kayfabe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

I won't lie. If they do go with a finish of Sasha can't compete then its great storytelling and also a clever way for WWE to pussyfoot actually putting them in the cell


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

She's really hurt


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't know I could have sworn I thought I saw Charlotte say "is she ok" when she walked over there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

they can take bumps harder than Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Give Charlotte the title.  She seems to have won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I won't lie. If they do go with a finish of Sasha can't compete then its great storytelling and also a clever way for WWE to pussyfoot actually putting them in the cell


BOOOOOOO!!  I wanted them to hit each other with chairs, followed by a fall from the top of the cage


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha isn't hurt. This is kayfabe shit. Let's go.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Got worked so hard


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> One table spot... C'mon this shit overdramatic. Even in kayfabe.



Well, she has had bad back problems. Plus, I can't remember the last time a women's competitor went through the announcer's table, rather than a regular one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Smart storytelling. Why are you having Charlotte acting like a coward though and trying to run out of the cell tho?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha is the New Jack


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck you Sasha I was legit concerned


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

These women are crazy. I knew they were going to try to kill each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Funny enough that would have ended the show on time 

Now it's over 4 hours


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha is really getting thrown around!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Smart storytelling. Why are you having Charlotte acting like a coward though and trying to run out of the cell tho?



Because fighting someone with a bad back after almost killing them is scary!

Yeah, sometimes heels act weird in order to, i'unno, get heat I guess. It is pretty dumb though. It reminds me of how Bray busters out whenever he's faced with a threat, despite it going directly against his character and moveset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Why does Sasha let Charlotte do this shit to her holy fuck man. This is so fucking crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha going hard...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha Banks should change her ring name to New Jill


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Respect to both of these women

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Give them the week off after this.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Insta giving this match a 5 star rating because of Sasha taking and surviving the table spot


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte throws shitty chops usally but those were legit.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Hoping for blood.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha is gonna have a short career if she doesn't slow down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Insta giving this match a 5 star rating because of Sasha taking and surviving the table spot



But it should have never closed


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Slam  off the chair. Shit that made me cringe.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Nice chair spot.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Double Knees off the cage like Spiderman. Bruh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Honestly this is pretty ground breaking in terms of the level of brutality associated with women's wrestling in WWE.

Those Terryman double knees

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Spider Sasha


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Man, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn lost weight. Kappa

---------

Eddie Guerrero memes


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

These girls schooling Roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

yo. fuck this crowd tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah this is pretty deserving of main event. You can tell both Charlotte and Sasha want to bring more credibility to women's wrestling by getting more brutal than we ever thought it could go. Sasha's even willing to risk her career for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Why are we wanting the women to take it easy but want the men to destory themselves in this match?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

EDDIE. EDDIE. EDDIE. 

And the Frogsplash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are we wanting the women to take it easy but want the men to destory themselves in this match?



I don't. I want Sasha and Charlotte to bloody each other


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Fair enough I was wrong. The storytelling and action in this match has made it a worthy main event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2016)

This is as great as Sexy Star vs Mariposa I quit match from LU.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But it should have never closed


It might not have the craziest spots but this is indeed revolutionary.It deserves to be the main event and these girls ain't letting us down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Wish she could have won with the frog splash but oh well


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck, dude. This is crazy.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

This makes Roman and Rusev look like the biggest pile of hot garbage.

--------------

I AM THE TABLE 

EDIT*
i am the table


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

The crowd should be more into this though.  The girls deserve it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are we wanting the women to take it easy but want the men to destory themselves in this match?



Idk I guess for me I remember reading that girls soccer had the most injuries because of the neck muscle development and just overall physical grind. The optics and selling of these girls is just wow. Like Sasha looks spaced the fuck out after that steel step spot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2016)

Is Flair wife a fucking Sasquatch how the fuck is his daughter so powerful. His midget ass wasn't this big


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

I AM THE TABLE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

using same spot as the seth vs owens match huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

botched the table spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Table no selling the women


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

JESUS, she decapitated her!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> botched the table spot.


Yeah I thought as much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> botched the table spot.


Have you tried to kick a fucking missing link of a specimen off a cliff?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Those chair shots!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay, that's one way to get out of that hold.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

This match might be as ground breaking as TLC tbh with you guys. These two are the Tanahashi-Okada of women's wrestling.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck this croud,I'm disappointed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

FUCK THIS CROWD!! 

I would be chanting HOLY SHIT at all of this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2016)

So smackdown need to have a women's inferno match in an elimination chamber to top this?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Sasha having some wardrobe problems. Fine by me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Is the crowd quiet because they are nervous?  Or they just aren't into it?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Sasha having some wardrobe problems. Fine by me.


Seeing a full cheek bro.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd quiet because they are nervous?  Or they just aren't into it?



Kinda both, and also because the Main Event started way too late, and looks like they want to go home already.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Honestly, I'm so into the match I haven't noticed the crowd.
I guess they _are_ a little quiet. Seems to be a lot of buzzing, but not much popping.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Great match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

I AM THE TABLE!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow.  What a surprise.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

That was....an odd finish. What the fuck happened. Did they just give up on that spot?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

WHAT


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I didn't see that coming.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2016)

Meh...weak ending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Kinda both, and also because the Main Event started way too late, and looks like they want to go home already.



Boston can suck a nut. I wish this was here or in NY.  Place would be lively


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Was Sasha meant to make that powerbomb work?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

I felt like there was suppose to be one more spot though? Am I alone on this lol?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS ?!!?!?!

FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Match was damn hype.
Finish was... a finish.

Still, it wasn't too bad, and fit the theme of Sasha's back, so whatevs. Kiiinda sorta disappointed that they're playing hot potato with the belt. But I guess the match quality helps it.



Sauce said:


> I felt like there was suppose to be one more spot though? Am I alone on this lol?



Nah, it definitely feels like it ended prematurely.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Boston can suck a nut. I wish this was here or in NY.  Place would be lively



Yeah, if it was in NY, the match couldve been better than all of AJ Styles matches .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

Sauce said:


> That was....an odd finish. What the fuck happened. Did they just give up on that spot?


Yeah that's what it looked like though Graves did smartly play it off by just saying Charlotte was rag-dolling her into the table.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I feel like I heard the crowd making crude comments throughout the match.  Pathetic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Charlotte with the title again?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2016)

Can we get a new challenger


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

That finish killed the crowd dead....
woah man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I guess Sasha will get a rematch.  I sort of feel like Charlotte won the feud though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck that table 
Incinerate that shit. Ruined a good match, and possibly a decent finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

I can see it now........ Dana Brook vs Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That finish killed the crowd dead....
> woah man.


They were dead the whole match.  I hope WWE punishes Boston for this moving forward.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Match was damn hype.
> Finish was... a finish.
> 
> Still, it wasn't too bad, and fit the theme of Sasha's back, so whatevs. Kiiinda sorta disappointed that they're playing hot potato with the belt. But I guess the match quality helps it.
> ...


It's a shit finish,the worst possible to an amazing match.I mean holy crap,so many things wrong with this finish


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Can we get a new challenger


Bayley, perhaps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah, if it was in NY, the match couldve been better than all of AJ Styles matches .



this match >>>>> Brock vs Goldberg


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Did Sasha fail that final spot?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

so Renee Young has no allegiance huh?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> It's a shit finish,the worst possible to an amazing match.I mean holy crap,so many things wrong with this finish


I agree on this one. The match was really good. It's just the finish. In all honestly, the finish is just as important as the match itself.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2016)

The Table failed them. I'm guessing Sasha was actually supposed to go through the table but after two attempts well...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this match >>>>> Brock vs Goldberg: kaga


It definitely will be.  Fuck Brock.  He doesn't care about this sport.  And Goldberg is too old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 30, 2016)

I feel like politics is at play with charolette reason I hate watching her matches she gets all the better end of the spots.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Did Sasha fail that final spot?


I think Sasha was suppose to make that powerbomb work but she couldn't. Then, ref was probably telling Charlotte to hurry up and finish the match. Therefore, we get the ragdoll 2x into the table and then finish.

To make it worst the table wouldn't break so it looked so weak. I don't think anyone would believe that Sasha took damage from any of those throws.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Fuck this.Sasha is killing herself for this ? For her to lose in her freaking hometown after having won the title for a couple of weeks ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They were dead the whole match.  I hope WWE punishes Boston for this moving forward.



They weren't hype, but they weren't dead. Not from what I heard... seriously man, fix your audio.
They were buzzing for most the match, but once Charlotte won, they were deflated. All I could hear was Charlotte's theme music at the end.



White Hawk said:


> It's a shit finish,the worst possible to an amazing match.I mean holy crap,so many things wrong with this finish



The only thing wrong with it was that the table wouldn't break. 
Charlotte should've tried one more time and set it up at an angle where it broke easier, true, but that's about all that sucked about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

How dare a heel beat a baby face in their hometown


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Fuck this.Sasha is killing herself for this ? For her to lose in her freaking hometown after having won the title for a couple of weeks ?


I agree with you.  Why is Sasha being asked to do so much?  None of the other women are.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 30, 2016)

I hope Bayley is the one that ends Charlottes Reign of Terror..

This is reminded me of Trish in 2005-2006 .


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2016)

That match reeked of Vince. I know the ladies had something better planned for everyone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Sasha goes all out herself like Bryan did.

They ban everything in the book but force Sasha to risk her life like that?

Nah I don't believe it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Roman on Talking Raw claims he wants to go after the Universal Title now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

They basically killed each other. I get that may be part of the problem but you also have to understand just being apart of the match is what's important. Charlotte won because they're branding her as Charlotte Flair and think it'll get her over in the mainstream if you didn't need more proof that being Ric Flair's daughter was her character.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman on Talking Raw claims he wants to go after the Universal Title now.


It's funny that Roman calls Seth a little brother while Seth is stronger than him


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They basically killed each other. I get that may be part of the problem but you also have to understand just being apart of the match is what's important. Charlotte won because they're branding her as Charlotte Flair and think it'll get her over in the mainstream if you didn't need more proof that being Ric Flair's daughter was her character.


It's still the worst outcome.Sasha does not deserve this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Were here!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

we need to be honest with ourselves tho

like that shit was not for us (a bunch of men)

that shit was for young girls and women in general

and tbh i'm really happy for that cause nobody has ever seen some shit like that before

and it's just cool like letting women get a little shine idk

but think about being a young girl growing up like you got sasha banks and charlotte out there doing HIAC 

and that's gotta be cool for them ya know to have real "role models"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

So what's the verdict?
MotN despite the finish or does the finish knock it down below Seth/Owens?

Personally, I'm in the former camp. Seth/Owens was great, but started out a little slow and ran a little long. Sasha/Charlotte was pretty story-heavy and high energy throughout, despite meandering a bit at points and having the poor finish.



WhatADrag said:


> Were here!!!



Yooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Booker T not very good on this show.  Really stuttering with that question.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Nahhh.. I would have given Charlotte the belt too. Who's Sasha gonna feud with? Dana? 
At least Charlotte gets Bayley now.



WhatADrag said:


> How dare a heel beat a baby face in their hometown



Yeah, people forgot about this it seems. But fuck this crowd either way. I would have given them Roman vs. a liquid shit and it still would be generous 



WhatADrag said:


> Were here!!!



We're stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth//Owens was a better match.  There were a couple of sloppy moments in the women's match.  But it still deserves a shit ton of credit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

This match deserves a 5 star rating.The finish was the worst ever but that doesn't take away what these girls did.Fuck the crowd and Vince


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> we need to be honest with ourselves tho
> 
> like that shit was not for us (a bunch of men)
> 
> ...



Peni or not. That was an objectively good match. Top 10-20 this year for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

So is the rest of the show worth watching? I guess I'll catch Owens vs. Seth, but are there any other good matches on the card?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Talking Raw is trying really hard to be edgy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So is the rest of the show worth watching? I guess I'll catch Owens vs. Seth, but are there any other good matches on the card?


No.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So is the rest of the show worth watching? I guess I'll catch Owens vs. Seth, but are there any other good matches on the card?


Just watch Seth and KO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seth//Owens was a better match.  There were a couple of sloppy moments in the women's match.  But it still deserves a shit ton of credit.


The table spots ruined the match a little


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 30, 2016)

Also pretty sure Ric Flair changed the outcome of the match.Fuck him too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No.





White Hawk said:


> Just watch Seth and KO



Gotcha.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

I was thinking about buying some Sasha merchandise in the middle of the match.  The end of the match and Sasha losing made me change my mind though.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So is the rest of the show worth watching? I guess I'll catch Owens vs. Seth, but are there any other good matches on the card?



No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Seth vs KO is overrated. 

Seth was dull, KO lost his mojo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

Renee made the list for her pumpkin sweater.  Knew it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2016)

"He has been the universal champion for about a year and a half now."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

So PPV was that bad huh? Well I have it on my second screen now, and OMG dat Lana


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

The PPV was okay.  But Soultaker is right.  The PPV was a low priority with Survivor Series only 3 weeks away.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

PPV was alright. I don't know where to rank it to be honest. The matches weren't bad but they weren't anything I'd go back and watch either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Roman no sold a steel chain camel clutch?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

The PPV was eh.

I personally feel like Ko/Seth and Charlotte/Sasha will be watchable matches in the future. I could totally see myself watching these matches two years from now and just enjoying what it was worth. I feel like since they weren't 5/5 matches people say its not watchable. But they both were real good and exceeded my expectations.

One thing I didn't like about the womens match was the beginning before the match. I felt like the entrances was over doing it. Sasha being slammed through the table didn't need to happen. I mean we all got worked but just because we got worked didn't mean it was the right decision. They milked about 12 mins out of that before the match actually happened. I felt like they would have totally been ok with just going at it without that extra shit.

I won't fault them for the table screw up. What can you do?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Yo. Is like Roman back or something? That was some pretty hard no selling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Raw eh ppvs is the result of trash build ups.

Like these people are going hard as fuck and we're just sitting here with no emotion.
On Raw its either they wrestle each other every monday or one guy shows up on raw to talk and the other guy shows up the week after.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I will probably watch the matches again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Putting the belt on Charlotte is nice because it makes things less predictable around here.  I think everyone expected Sasha to win this match.

I'm disappointed because I don't know what it means for Sasha.  I guess she will get a rematch.  But I expect it on a random episode of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Charlotte my girl but I'm ehh about it. Not because she beat Sasha in her home town that part is dope. But the fact they keep passing the women's title around like a hot potato is annoying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2016)

CM Punk?? 

--------

Yeah, I could tell from how clear the music was at the end; crowd couldn't even muster any boos, they fuckin' died at the end. Though it'd be willfully ignorant for me to raise a stink whenever a face loses in their home town or during a really big match, still, the decision tonight was just such an odd one.


I don't know what that means, MVP....


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2016)

Proud of the women here. made a nice impression on providing an element of brutality to the mass perception of women's wrestling


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I don't know what that means, MVP....


She's married.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> She's married.



Yes. That sure is a thing.

I just don't get what he was implying. What, was he making, like, a "she'd be on _my_ jock" joke or something?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yes. That sure is a thing.
> 
> I just don't get what he was implying. What, was he making, like, a "she'd be on _my_ jock" joke or something?


Yea he basically meant he'd be smashing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2016)

MVP no fucking chill


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Booker on raw talk>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Damn raw talk is nice

Roman actually can talk.


FUCK SCRIPTED LINES


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2016)

_Kevin owens is such a bitch if i was his son i would be ashamed THIS ALWAYS HAPPENS EVERYTIME TRIPLE H ALWAYS MAKES A RISING SUPERSTAR THE FACE OF THE WWE THEN HE FUCKING BETRAYS THEM WITH ANOTHER SUPERSTAR RANDY ORTON WAS THE FACE OF THE WWE BUT HE WAS HEEL THEN HE GOT REPLACED BY SETH ROLLINS WHICH OF COURSE HE WAS HEEL AND THEN RANDY BECAME FACE AND THEN AFTER THAT SETH GOT REPLACED BY KEVIN OWENS AND NOW SETH IS FACE AND WHY THE FUCK MY BOY DEAN AMBROSE LOSING EVERYTIME COME ON WWE EVERY TIME WHEN THERE IS A NEW FACE OF THE WWE THEY ALWAYS HAVE TO JOIN AUTHORITY AND THEY HAVE A SIDEKICK BITCH THATS BULLSHIT IF I MET TRIPLE H I WOULD SMACK HIM IN THE FACE AND SPIT ON HIS LEGACY WITH HIS DAMN DX GENERATION REJECTS well except for shawn AND JERICHO TALKING ABOUT KEVIN OWENS IS HIS BEST FRIEND HES ONLY SAYING THAT CAUSE HE IS THE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION I NEVER LIKED CHRIS JERICHO HE WAS SUCH A FUCK BOY LIKE TYLER BREEZE JUST BECAUSE HE HAD AN AMAZING CAREER AND BEATED STEVE AUSTIN AND THE ROCK ON THE SAME NIGHT DOES NOT MAKE ME LIKE HIM ONE BIT AND REMEMBER WHEN CHRIS LOST TO FANDANGO AT WRESTLEMANIA 29 THAT WAS SO EMBARRASSING JUST RETIRE ALREADY_


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Did Jericho just say Michael Hayes has been trying to take down ko


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> It's still the worst outcome.Sasha does not deserve this.



Wait so Sasha didn't deserve to main event a PPV in her hometown and her losing completely invalidates the 18 month journey it took to get to this spot. You get how this is a myopic hot take right? Like there's not way it's not when you actually put into context that they made that match every bit as brutal as a Hell in a Cell is supposed to be. This is supposed to be the beginning and yeah it sucks that Charlotte has the belt and they didn't pull the trigger on Sasha, I hate the fact that it's because she's Charlotte Flair, hell I was in here telling people that if she was Terry Taylor's daughter instead of Ric Flair's she'd be high on the card but she wouldn't be getting this ridiculous ass winning streak at PPVs. 

But I mean Sasha losing doesn't change the fact that was a great match. Like no one in that company is going to be any less proud of her because she lost a work. It's not the right result but they did literally everything else right and it's silly to invalidate that because the wrong person got their arm raised. Especially if we don't know where they go or if this gets them to finally take this thing a bit more seriously and just make girls like Dana managers and they give us real women's wrestlers like Asuka and Bayley who would have been great in that environment as well.

@kurisu the wrestling for the show is pretty inoffensive. A lot of above average matches but the thing is that the feuds surrounding them either didn't justify the good matches or were simply just good matches with no clear indication of a direction. So lots of 2.75 type matches here except for the HIAC matches where were a cut above with the Women and Seth/KO both being like just under 4 stars or 4 star matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

Flair and politics are always on the same sentence people. 

Sasha should be repackaged and return as New Jill


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

So what can we expect on Raw tonight?  A couple of rematches?  Survivor Series qualifying matches?  Finally the return of Emma?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

the return of Ric Flair


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Kevin Owens has been champion for about a year and a half now.  This title reign seems like it will never end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

This is great. 


*opens twitter feed*

Should change name from MVP to MLC.



Shirker said:


> CM Punk??



Where?



Shirker said:


> I don't know what that means, MVP....



If I was Mikaze I'd be walking with a fucking sword. This shit is getting gross tbh.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wait so Sasha didn't deserve to main event a PPV in her hometown and her losing completely invalidates the 18 month journey it took to get to this spot. You get how this is a myopic hot take right? Like there's not way it's not when you actually put into context that they made that match every bit as brutal as a Hell in a Cell is supposed to be. This is supposed to be the beginning and yeah it sucks that Charlotte has the belt and they didn't pull the trigger on Sasha, I hate the fact that it's because she's Charlotte Flair, hell I was in here telling people that if she was Terry Taylor's daughter instead of Ric Flair's she'd be high on the card but she wouldn't be getting this ridiculous ass winning streak at PPVs.
> 
> But I mean Sasha losing doesn't change the fact that was a great match. Like no one in that company is going to be any less proud of her because she lost a work. It's not the right result but they did literally everything else right and it's silly to invalidate that because the wrong person got their arm raised. Especially if we don't know where they go or if this gets them to finally take this thing a bit more seriously and just make girls like Dana managers and they give us real women's wrestlers like Asuka and Bayley who would have been great in that environment as well.
> 
> @kurisu the wrestling for the show is pretty inoffensive. A lot of above average matches but the thing is that the feuds surrounding them either didn't justify the good matches or were simply just good matches with no clear indication of a direction. So lots of 2.75 type matches here except for the HIAC matches where were a cut above with the Women and Seth/KO both being like just under 4 stars or 4 star matches.


I would still give this match the highest possible rating.I never expected them to do anything close to what they did.I just think that Sasha does not deserve this.She's the number one reason that women's wrestling has become interesting,she literally kills herself every time with every performance yet Charlotte always gets the big win because of her freaking name.This is just stupid.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 31, 2016)

If it was Bayley instead of Sasha, match is definitely a 5 stars match, because Bayley isnt injury prone. Crowd was more like worried about Sasha probably dying due to her injury history.

WWE tried to make Sasha like Foley back in 1998, but back then Foley was already known for being a crazy SOB, it was part of his character, being "extreme" was also part of Litas character, but not with Sasha.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

> Vince screwed it up worse by switchin the finish to Charlotte because they want to do Bayley vs Charlotte sooner than later



Fuck you you stupid old man


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

if Dana gets into the title picture... 

i dont want to see Charlotte carry Dana's fat ass throughout the match. Dana cant wrestle


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Michael Cole was terrible last night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I would still give this match the highest possible rating.I never expected them to do anything close to what they did.I just think that Sasha does not deserve this.She's the number one reason that women's wrestling has become interesting,she literally kills herself every time with every performance yet Charlotte always gets the big win because of her freaking name.This is just stupid.



I mean look I understand and I think that it's petty and just low how WWE uses the hometown thing against their talent. Tbh what this really evoked from me was HHH/Foley's matches and how Foley would die just to get killed. I mean look Vince doesn't get it, he doesn't understand it's the ethnically ambiguous girl that's the draw and what has magnetized people and has them calling her one of the best workers in the world. He doesn't understand that this isn't about look or marketability, with women's wrestling it's about legitimacy. So yeah from that standpoint I'm with you. 

I think Sasha is the best in ring female competitor in the history of this company. I've been the one dude in here consistently saying that Charlotte is here holding down what's really a historical run at this point because she's Flair's daughter and not Terry Taylor or some other dude whose worked for this company on-off since the 80s. 

We as fans feel like she should have won and the point or the long con here might be that, to build that babyface sympathy up or they'll continue to not see it and not trust her. Not trusting her though is a perfectly valid reason though. So I mean what's the conclusion? They had a great match that should have ended better by making a new star in Sasha and having the hometown crowd embrace her? I mean yeah I would have felt better about it but that's not really about the match is it, it's the epilogue that's contentious.

And just in furtherance of the greater point. People in here were saying that they didn't deserve this spot and that it hurt the Universal Title and yadda yadda yadda. People are invested in both more then they were before this PPV and people are wondering what happens next because they got invested in the work these 4 put on. If the PPV was lackluster in pretty much every other department at least 2/3 main events lived up to what Hell in a Cell is supposed to be and got us all invested and marking out. That's just as if not more important than them getting it right.



LordPerucho said:


> If it was Bayley instead of Sasha, match is definitely a 5 stars match, because Bayley isnt injury prone. Crowd was more like worried about Sasha probably dying due to her injury history.
> 
> WWE tried to make Sasha like Foley back in 1998, but back then Foley was already known for being a crazy SOB, it was part of his character, being "extreme" was also part of Litas character, but not with Sasha.



Wait what? You know Bayley has been hurt quite a bit in the last calendar year right? Like she's missed time due to injury, at least 2 times, not as much as Sasha but it's not like she's some iron woman like Charlotte who basically never gets hurt. And I love Bayey but she is selling and getting that very same reaction Sasha got but looking more physically believable as a foil to Amazon Charlotte.

WWE tried to make Sasha like Foley when WWE aka Vince didn't even want them to go on last? No this was all Sasha.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 31, 2016)

The beginning of the match I can see Foley pitched the idea and not Vince.. the point was to make Sasha sympathetic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Where does Sasha go from here?  Has she lost the feud?  Will she immediately win the title back?  Will she have to resort to a heel turn to win the feud down the road?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

I think sometimes people have to be heels in order to better understand how to work the crowd as a face and that Sasha despite not being an ideal fit would work better as a heel to take down Bayley who does sort of need to enter this title picture. I mean honestly I'm not one of those it has to be a singles match people, I think that shit is dumb. You put out what people want/what makes the most sense from a storytelling and/or business standpoint.

That said I mean short of building toward a Sasha Wrestlemania feud someone needs to feud and get squashed by Nia so they can have a 2-3 month feud and set up the Mania board.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 31, 2016)

Sasha reminds me of Jolyne Kujoh from JJBA Part 6 in terms of character/personality.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Where?



The guy hugging his daughter looks like an aged Punk. To me, anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys, how did Jericho get the keys to the cage?  Did he snatch them from the referee?

Rollins against HHH actually hasn't advanced at all in the last two ppv's.  And if Hunter doesn't want Rollins as champ, he really relied on Jericho and luck to keep him from becoming champion.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

WWE is advertising Wrestlemania travel packages right now.

Also, I am getting blasted on Twitter for criticizing the Boston crowd.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> WWE is advertising Wrestlemania travel packages right now.
> 
> Also, I am getting blasted on Twitter for criticizing the Boston crowd.



Wrestling twitter is kind of cancerous. Like how Drag is always describing those Wrestlinginc sections and fucking Wrestleforum is really cringe shit. I've seen. 

Today is the day that Dixie Carter probably gets TNA back. The decision should probably happen sometime before lunch? Idk the case seems pretty cut and dry unless a judge wants to like actually do the right thing and let the appellate division handle this shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm gonna be real about this, I think a women's match in HIAC and expecting the same EXTREME brutality that you would from male wrestlers is just stupid. The biological facts that differ men from women apply strongly here. Women on average, are physically weaker, and have less dense bone structure. That means a greater risk of injury, and a greater risk of long-term consequences from injury. You can't have them do a Mick Foley vs. Undertaker for example. I mean that alone wears on you through the years as a guy, it would shave significant years off female wrestlers, whom tend to have shorter careers as it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm gonna be real about this, I think a women's match in HIAC and expecting the same EXTREME brutality that you would from male wrestlers is just stupid. The biological facts that differ men from women apply strongly here. Women on average, are physically weaker, and have less dense bone structure. That means a greater risk of injury, and a greater risk of long-term consequences from injury. You can't have them do a Mick Foley vs. Undertaker for example. I mean that alone wears on you through the years as a guy, it would shave significant years off female wrestlers, whom tend to have shorter careers as it is.



I was very much in this camp but I have to say that I think that Sasha/Charlotte over delivered on the brutality of what is the standard fare for these matches. It's fun to pick on Roman but I mean there was much more peril in this match then any of the two matches he has had in HiaC, or at least the Rusev and Wyatt matches. Which I think were ok matches, like really simple 3 star matches that have warts but had some good hoss spots.

Idk if the stat is still true but woman's soccer had the most injuries of any organized sport. So I mean just think about that and what these women were putting themselves through, well Drag asked the question of why we were more worried for them then we are for the men and that was my reason. Idk it's a slippery slope if you ask me, I think this sort of thing needs to be done to break new ground and make them actual draws who can sell shows now that the work rate is present to give the angles more meaning than caddy diva shit.

I think/hope this ends with them using this match as fodder for Wrestlemania where they up the ante and maybe let them have a ladder match.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 31, 2016)

Okay HIAC PPV. My favorite match is actually the kickoff match with the Cruiserweight Division. Story wise, Sasha vs. Charlotte was also the best match of the night.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Sasha reminds me of Jolyne Kujoh from JJBA Part 6 in terms of character/personality.


I don't see how you got this similarity. Jolyne is a way different character from Sasha. What do they even have in common?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't want to see Sasha do a frog splash off the top of a ladder.  I would be scared to death.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2016)

Roman Reigns reminds me of Jotaro Kujo


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Roman Reigns reminds me of Jotaro Kujo


Don't you find it funny that Seth is stronger than Roman?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Don't you find it funny that Seth is stronger than Roman?



Nope. Cesaro is also stronger than Roman and he weighs less. Strength is independent of size. But perception is more important. Roman Reigns LOOKS stronger than Seth so he can be booked as such. Goldberg looks like he could fold Jericho like a pretzel but we all know Jericho beat him up.


----------



## Larcher (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't forget Yoshi Tatsu beating up Sheamus.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Roman weak as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Roman and Bayley both wanted to be the next contenders for the world titles on talking Raw last night.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Nope. Cesaro is also stronger than Roman and he weighs less. Strength is independent of size. But perception is more important. Roman Reigns LOOKS stronger than Seth so he can be booked as such. Goldberg looks like he could fold Jericho like a pretzel but we all know Jericho beat him up.


Does he ? Seth is ripped as fuck,Roman is kinda fat


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Seth looks thin tbh.  His strength surprises me.


----------



## EJ (Oct 31, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm gonna be real about this, I think a women's match in HIAC and expecting the same EXTREME brutality that you would from male wrestlers is just stupid. The biological facts that differ men from women apply strongly here. Women on average, are physically weaker, and have less dense bone structure. That means a greater risk of injury, and a greater risk of long-term consequences from injury. You can't have them do a Mick Foley vs. Undertaker for example. I mean that alone wears on you through the years as a guy, it would shave significant years off female wrestlers, whom tend to have shorter careers as it is.



I agree but to be fair no one should be doing what Mick Foley vs Undertaker did despite how fucking awesome it was to watch it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I was very much in this camp but I have to say that I think that Sasha/Charlotte over delivered on the brutality of what is the standard fare for these matches. It's fun to pick on Roman but I mean there was much more peril in this match then any of the two matches he has had in HiaC, or at least the Rusev and Wyatt matches. Which I think were ok matches, like really simple 3 star matches that have warts but had some good hoss spots.
> 
> Idk if the stat is still true but woman's soccer had the most injuries of any organized sport. So I mean just think about that and what these women were putting themselves through, well Drag asked the question of why we were more worried for them then we are for the men and that was my reason. Idk it's a slippery slope if you ask me, I think this sort of thing needs to be done to break new ground and make them actual draws who can sell shows now that the work rate is present to give the angles more meaning than caddy diva shit.
> 
> I think/hope this ends with them using this match as fodder for Wrestlemania where they up the ante and maybe let them have a ladder match.



I'm simply against the HIAC gimmick being used so flippantly as it is. I am not against women's HIAC matches, I just worry that crowds will not temper expectations, or in this case, some even seemed a bit startled by it, but hey. As long as they know what they are getting into ultimately, but these matches are career shorteners when utilized to their fullest. As I stated, women in the business tend to have shorter careers as it is.

Well, we are more worried for them because of the obvious physical differences, I think. Yet they are adults that can make their own decisions. We'd all just hate to see the worst that can come of such decisions. I don't fear a slippery slope per se, but if they do amp it up at least, they will be pressed on having more to prove, and that it could shorten careers. Yet I agree it's better than the diva bullshit.

I would exclude Paige or Nikki from those types of matches, tbh.



White Hawk said:


> Does he ? Seth is ripped as fuck,Roman is kinda fat



Yeah, Roman has bulk but that doesn't mean he has more strength. It's all for pound-for-pound lifting strength, and his is not as good as Dean's or Seth's. He is also slower than they are, but I dunno on stamina. I can only assume Seth has the best in that too.



Flow said:


> I agree but to be fair no one should be doing what Mick Foley vs Undertaker did despite how fucking awesome it was to watch it.



Yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

The matches last night had shocking results tbh.  Anyone that predicted everything correctly is basically Nostradamus.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 31, 2016)

Sasha's peach was glorious as fuck last night


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Hearing Austin aries is out till 2017.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

just watching tonight to see what Dana is wearing as a costume 

Edit: Never mind I know what her costume is........ a wrestler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Super hyped for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldberg spearing the whole roster and Steph and Mick would win me over


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Emma beating Dana in a Survivor Series qualifying match please!

Also.  Orton and The Wyatts showing up and destroying Raw superstars would be great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2016)

I doubt Roman could even suplex Big Show. Cesaro Neutralized Big Slow a number of times. 

Seth Rollins has the best physique, ring-in ability and mic skills among the Shield boys. there no doubt about that.

Next time, Sasha and Charlotte do a hardcore match. Sasha should channel New Jack and put Charlotte through tacks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I doubt Roman could even suplex Big Show. Cesaro Neutralized Big Slow a number of times.
> 
> Seth Rollins has the best physique, ring-in ability and* mic skills a*mong the Shield boys. there no doubt about that.



Mic skills?! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

YOU'RE NEXT


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldberg spearing the whole roster and Steph and Mick would win me over


Fuck it just have Goldberg and Brock brawl while taking out any geek ass members of the current roster who get involved.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldberg first?  Good.  He won't suffocate the show if he goes first.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Strowman should come out and attack him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck it just have Goldberg and Brock brawl while taking out any geek ass members of the current roster who get involved.



I'd love to see Seth get paid back for ending Sting's career and hurting Balor. Make him take a legit spear


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mic skills?! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


He's not bad.Hes actually improved the most out of the Shield boys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuck this feud 

Why Brock jelly of Goldberg? Hell, Brock is on the fucking cover of the damn game.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldberg's entrance stays hype. He walks in the pyro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> He's not bad.Hes actually improved the most out of the Shield boys.



If it wasn't for his annoying voice, I'd agree but man when he speaks I put mute. 

He is the best Shield boy no doubt but he's far from the best on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck this feud
> 
> Why Brock jelly of Goldberg? Hell, Brock is on the fucking cover of the damn game.



Cause Brock hasn't gotten cheers at all.........not even last week. 

Remember? When Goldberg chants outshined him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause Brock hasn't gotten cheers at all.........not even last week.
> 
> Remember? When Goldberg chants outshined him?



This aint even true, unless you're trolling.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Wait RAW is on ?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2016)

Couldn't Goldberg just attack Heyman to get Lesnar to show up?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Rusev getting fed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Someone stuck up the middle fingers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Good one Heyman.  Not as good as when Michaels claimed that Bret was coming out though.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

First spear incoming ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Rusev getting fed.



Roman wasn't enough.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Rusev should win this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This aint even true, unless you're trolling.



You didn't catch my sarcasm 

You're getting as gassed out as Goldberg


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldberg would turn into a chicken shit character if Jericho came out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

so Rusev has gotten fed to Austin, Roman, and now Goldie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Rusev should win this.



 



Dean Ambrose said:


> You didn't catch my sarcasm
> 
> You're getting as gassed out as Goldberg



Goldberg vs. Lesnar killed my sense of enjoyment.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Rusev has more charisma than Roman will ever have.Hes the true champion


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Is Paul one of the few that doesn't have Vince in his ear constantly or write his scripts?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't think Goldberg can jackhammer Rusev.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

get to the spear already


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

This would be a good Mania Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Goldberg vs. Lesnar killed my sense of enjoyment.



I mean ......it's possible .......probable..... maybe a slim chance.....their match could be ....ok?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

OH MY GOD THAT SHIT WAS WEAK 

,MAKFDSJNGFJERNGVJFGNFRNGERNGURGNRUGH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

He tripped 

EDIT: shyte spear


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Rusev has more charisma than Roman will ever have.Hes the true champion



Glorious


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

goldberg's old ass fell.lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Goldberg can jackhammer Rusev.


You were saying?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

They use his WWE theme ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you......Goldberg getting more cheers on whooping Rusev's ass than Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

wtf is byron wearing?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

the fuck these jabronis wearing? fuck outta here.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

WTF is Saxton Wearing


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldberg needs more time to prepare for this match.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Seth should just beat the crap out of Jericho,take the list and burn it.Jericho is messing enough with him,destroy him Seth!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Byron confirmed Mama's boy.

Dammit Byron we didn't want to know what you wore at home.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

People fail to realize that Goldberg was meh at best during his prime. The fuck do you think he can do now? 

Unlike Shawn, Sting, Rock, etc.. who came back from their breaks, those guys could work.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

That was a devastating codebreaker by Jericho.  Rollin just collapsed after taking it.

Also there is nothing to address about the championship match.  Owens won a no DQ match.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Byron is the true star of the commentary team


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

for the love of god please dont let brock match main event survior series.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Byron should get speared for coming out in that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> for the love of god please dont let brock match main event survior series.



Pretty sure it will be.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

The club need a leader ASAP.When is Kenny Omega coming to WWE to lead them and become the top man ?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> for the love of god please dont let brock match main event survior series.


Brock Lesnar not main eventing ? Where are you living ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Geezus fuck this is awful


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

The fact that Stephanie spot which was cool at Mania is in any promotional material is the most self-indulgent gratuitous bullshit ever. Like I really don't want to just blame shit on her to blame it but damn.

Idgaf I love Enzo. Cass is cool too, especially if he keeps letting Enzo ghost write for him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 31, 2016)

Kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Lmao Enzo :heston


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

The realest toy in the room.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Brock Lesnar not main eventing ? Where are you living ?


in a dream.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

this shit cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I hate Enzo and Cass.  Painful to watch them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Corey Graves is such a fucking savage.

"Enzo did the impossible and turned a generation of kids against Disney/Pixar"

/ded

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

This is the kind of match Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie used to compete in btw. Just saiyan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Gallows should win. Don't erase the win from last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Enzo and Cass need to job again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

NOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is the kind of match Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie used to compete in btw. Just saiyan.



don't you remember last year it was Ambrose  vs Bray  in a Halloween fight?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Is this one of Angles many neck injuries? or is this one of the fake ones?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Just got back from getting some items, so why are Enzo and Cass now wrestling as characters from Toy Story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> NOO



Thanks for the nightmares.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is the kind of match Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie used to compete in btw. Just saiyan.



I mean it sucks for Guns n Gallows but this is the kind of shit you can expect from Enzo/Cass, it's a comedy gimmick until they want to get into chase mode then cut the 'we're the serious guys' promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo and Cass need to job again.


They don't need to win matches.  They are meant to be lovable losers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just got back from getting some items, so why are Enzo and Cass now wrestling as characters from Toy Story.




Halloween Havoc episode  


Rukia said:


> They don't need to win matches.  They are meant to be lovable losers.



at some point losing all the time can hurt your credibility.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

>anything goes
>use a pumpkin

Wrestling is still stupid am afraid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> at some point losing all the time can hurt your credibility.



Not for them and why do you think they always bring up the 7 footer gimmick? It's all the credibility they need.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuck this match.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Welp....that was bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not for them and why do you think they always bring up the 7 footer gimmick? It's all the credibility they need.


I legit consider them jobbers at this point. Yeah the whole 7 ft gimmick isn't that impressive when you consider they lost to guys who have shorter team members.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Lmao Heyman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Well lets see if this year's Christmas theme match can match this Halloween's absurdity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

paul heyman in that ambulance not because he hurt but because he cant stop laughing at goldberg performance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

That was pretty awful.  Keep posting the Sasha pics guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well lets see if this year's Christmas theme match can match this Halloween's absurdity.



Smackdown will not be doing it if they get christmas


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, Vince is done with Guns n Gallows and is really just going to keep Cesaro/Sheamus together. I mean they're a way better tagteam then Guns n Gallows by virtue of being better individual talents and the fact Cesaro is very creative in tagteams.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I legit consider them jobbers at this point. Yeah the whole 7 ft gimmick isn't that impressive when you consider they lost to guys who have shorter team members.



Their finisher is that Cass launches Enzo while Cass has actual finishers. The entire point of the gimmick is that Enzo holds Cass back because he's the jobber but that Cass is his best friend and doesn't care because Enzo helps him with the stutter. That last part is from NXT and on the main is simply a testament to their friendship.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow, Vince is done with Guns n Gallows and is really just going to keep Cesaro/Sheamus together. I mean they're a way better tagteam then Guns n Gallows by virtue of being better individual talents and the fact Cesaro is very creative in tagteams.
> 
> 
> 
> .



You think there is regret from those guys that they signed with WWE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow, Vince is done with Guns n Gallows and is really just going to keep Cesaro/Sheamus together. I mean they're a way better tagteam then Guns n Gallows by virtue of being better individual talents and the fact Cesaro is very creative in tagteams.
> 
> 
> 
> Their finisher is that Cass launches Enzo while Cass has actual finishers. The entire point of the gimmick is that Enzo holds Cass back because he's the jobber but that Cass is his best friend and doesn't care because Enzo helps him with the stutter. That last part is from NXT and on the main is simply a testament to their friendship.



I get that dude it's just that at some point they have to roll up some PPV wins to maybe then be the ones to beat New Day.

Right now was hoping that Karl and Luke were being fixed up to go on a run.

I really still want the badass , take no prisoners Bullet Club.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Where is Ricochet


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think there is regret from those guys that they signed with WWE?


How could they not regret it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think there is regret from those guys that they signed with WWE?



I don't think so. I think that we as fans tend to overblow things like that because the fact is that most of these companies can only offer you about 80% of the downside guarantee of WWE. They're definitely getting paid more here, to live in their country of origin, so it's a tough sell for me short of them saying it or seeming less than genuine in an interview.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

TJP being mad is even corny.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

As I said the club can't work without a leader


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Ooh are they fighting for the right to be the Purple ranger?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think so. I think that we as fans tend to overblow things like that because the fact is that most of these companies can only offer you about 80% of the downside guarantee of WWE. They're definitely getting paid more here, to live in their country of origin, so it's a tough sell for me short of them saying it or seeming less than genuine in an interview.



Yeah this usually my argument to when people say wrestlers are regretting signing with the E.

People act like every wrestler going to have a cm punk attitude to things.

But i believe they feel like they should be treated better. I feel like the trick or street match they just had they personally loved.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Kendrick will work better as the champ than TJP.  At least a couple of fans booed him during that speech.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I liked the we want lana chants during Rusev's speech.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Who is that?  Trish?  Torrie?  Stacy?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

hopefully rusev starts getting shine.

Dude is dope af.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get that dude it's just that at some point they have to roll up some PPV wins to maybe then be the ones to beat New Day.
> 
> Right now was hoping that Karl and Luke were being fixed up to go on a run.
> 
> I really still want the badass , take no prisoners Bullet Club.



Yeah exactly...there's 5 months till Mania. There's like what a month and a half till those titles need to be defended again for a PPV? Dolph Ziggler got made again in like 45 days.

Dude they weren't even that good in New Japan so I really don't get that entire line of logic. Take no prisoners getting hypnotized by Maria's ass and barely beating the Kingdom?



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah this usually my argument to when people say wrestlers are regretting signing with the E.
> 
> People act like every wrestler going to have a cm punk attitude to things.
> 
> But i believe they feel like they should be treated better. I feel like the trick or street match they just had they personally loved.



Some dudes are artists and really aren't about the WWE life because WWE is like a cult. Even then though the reason these guys can go and make money on the indies and what being on WWE does for their value there is insane. Daniel Bryan said he made way more money after being 'fired'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Who is that?  Trish?  Torrie?  Stacy?


Trish


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Holy crap TJ


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

that was smart on kendrick part but I wish this feud would end. The other crusierweights aren't be built up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Love me some smart heels. 



White Hawk said:


> Holy crap TJ



Hard as fuck landing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!

The compression on TJP's neck and he was good to go after...

Too bad that knee bar is ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah exactly...there's 5 months till Mania. There's like what a month and a half till those titles need to be defended again for a PPV? Dolph Ziggler got made again in like 45 days.
> 
> Dude they weren't even that good in New Japan so I really don't get that entire line of logic. Take no prisoners getting hypnotized by Maria's ass and barely beating the Kingdom?
> 
> ...




The thing here is, Raw writers can't even build up one person. 

I don't care about their match rate or whatever, the premise I care for is they along with Balor and maybe AJ, start running through the company, forcing the return of the Shield for next year.  I know Anderson and Gallows alone aren't impressive , but they're good lackeys.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Is TJ Perkins hurt?  The dude landed on his head.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

that's so fucking stupid


if I was running raw im picking legit the best guys


and man i love braun.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Is it me or is Strowman one of the more interesting guys on the roster right now?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

That landing isn't helping the CW division


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Well at least  Strowman gets to be in a ring with some talent close to his size.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Graves is spitting the truth.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> That landing isn't helping the CW division


The crowd actually cheered TJP at the end of the match.  And they booed Kendrick at the beginning.

That is an improvement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing here is, Raw writers can't even build up one person.
> 
> I don't care about their match rate or whatever, the premise I care for is they along with Balor and maybe AJ, start running through the company, forcing the return of the Shield for next year.  I know Anderson and Gallows alone aren't impressive , but they're good lackeys.




So yeah it's not that Andy's not impressive by himself it's that the version of the Bullet Club you're talking about doesn't really exist dude. Even Kevin Nash has called them the more athletic NWO. Like dude most of their matches are about the Attitude era type shit. Some of it is downright goofball shit like Cody Hall kidnapping dudes from tagteam matches by running out with them after catching them in a dive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude they weren't even that good in New Japan so I really don't get that entire line of logic. Take no prisoners getting hypnotized by Maria's ass and barely beating the Kingdom?



Wha? Karl Anderson has a lengthy list of accomplishments in New Japan. He wasn't always teamed up with Gallows, you know.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Shut the fuck up Foley!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wha? Karl Anderson has a lengthy list of accomplishments in New Japan. He wasn't always teamed up with Gallows, you know.



Little quick on the trigger there


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Dayum steph. She was so damn fine back in the SD! GM era.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The crowd actually cheered TJP at the end of the match.  And they booed Kendrick at the beginning.
> 
> That is an improvement.


I'm talking about Vince's opinion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So yeah it's not that Andy's not impressive by himself it's that the version of the Bullet Club you're talking about doesn't really exist dude. Even Kevin Nash has called them the more athletic NWO. Like dude most of their matches are about the Attitude era type shit. Some of it is downright goofball shit like Cody Hall kidnapping dudes from tagteam matches by running out with them after catching them in a dive.



...........

I see 

thanks for the heads up. I'll just sit here with my broken dreams.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

IN b4 Romang reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK GIBBS?! Y U SHARE JACK SKELLINGTON?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 Romang reigns.



Talking about breaking dreams...


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho so goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Holy shit, Jericho insults the crowd and yet they cheer him with that remark.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Key of Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 Romang reigns.


the prophet


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Key of Jericho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude they weren't even that good in New Japan so I really don't get that entire line of logic. Take no prisoners getting hypnotized by Maria's ass and barely beating the Kingdom?



to be far tho, dat ass.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Raw team will be stacked.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

I will say this about Roman so it's not always negative, dude can really carry a belt. Like look at that Jason Mamoa lookalike slinging the title over his shoulder like he's Konan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Kevin Owens as the captain.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> to be far tho, dat ass.



According to my sources it's the best ass in wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Jeeze, the crowd letting him have it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho the biggest face in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> According to my sources it's the best ass in wrestling



Currently? yeah, I mean if we're sure Layla is retired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

no who fed him that corny shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

so we're getting Seth and Romang  vs  JerykO!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

So does the new jericho action figure come with a list?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

What the fuck is this Dane Cook observational comedy schtick that they have Seth and Roman doing. Like this shit is fucking terrible. No one sits there and goes Roman said something so cool let me be just like him. Oh shit Roman no sold a chain linked camel clutch he's so strong so he's cool now. Like no one thinks like this as evidenced by the majority of the live crowds that isn't in dopey ass Laredo, Texas or fucking Corpus Christie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

jericho so goat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

People booing not being on the list. I dunno why, but this is great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho trying his hardest dammit.......bless his heart


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh shit Roman's body is hurt from a night of being too stronk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

God help RAW when Jericho goes on hiatus.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Where is Seth


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho about to put another superstar over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What the fuck is this Dane Cook observational comedy schtick that they have Seth and Roman doing. Like this shit is fucking terrible. No one sits there and goes Roman said something so cool let me be just like him. Oh shit Roman no sold a chain linked camel clutch he's so strong so he's cool now. Like no one thinks like this as evidenced by the majority of the live crowds that isn't in dopey ass Laredo, Texas or fucking Corpus Christie.



Who the hell is feeding this man garbage? I remember Roman calling someone tatter tot. 
He was on Raw Talk last night and I was shocked he could actually talk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WWE has a fucking youtube channel where shit is free. Why the fuck do they show the stills of this shit? This is literally always the dumbest fucking thing. You want people to watch then play the fucking video. This doesn't get you interest that's not how you get viral views.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

so is this gonna be Roman's career?

Never gonna be given a chance cause Vince is more stubborn with him than with Lex Luger or Diesel?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Too bad the crowd was dead for this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Pls send Sami to Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Well Sami's back from uh........jobbing to job against the big man.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Charlotte should thank her dumbass father.Every time I see her I get mad at the outcome of the match.Vince and Flair should kill themselves


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Pls send Sami to Smackdown.


And Cesaro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And Cesaro.



At least Cesaro's doing something. Sami is no better than padding here. He's not even a jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I just think the WWE made a mistake.  Sasha was a popular champion.  And she was starting to really move merchandise.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Charlotte should thank her dumbass father.Every time I see her I get mad at the outcome of the match.Vince and Flair should kill themselves


people hating heels in 2016>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who the hell is feeding this man garbage? I remember Roman calling someone tatter tot.
> He was on Raw Talk last night and I was shocked he could actually talk.



Dude I will never forget listening to him on Sam Roberts, who really is only worth listening to for the interviews because his opinions fucking blow, but yeah...

Roman had this line that I was like why the fuck isn't this his gimmick.

"I fear no man."

So fucking simple


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE has a fucking youtube channel where shit is free. Why the fuck do they show the stills of this shit? This is literally always the dumbest fucking thing. You want people to watch then play the fucking video. This doesn't get you interest that's not how you get viral views.


they have been doing this since the attitude era


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Smackdown's worst pick was Orton.  They could have gotten someone really good and useful that early in the draft.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Spongebob and Patrick this is comedy gold


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Legend said:


> they have been doing this since the attitude era



I know which is the point. This is since the fucking New Generation they've done this dumb shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Guess they dropped the Strowman/Zayn feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> people hating heels in 2016>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



But hey being Flair's daughter isn't her gimmick 



[S-A-F] said:


> Guess they dropped the Strowman/Zayn feud.



Story of the battle royal maybe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Raw is so agonizing I swear.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I guess Sami or Strowman will win this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude I will never forget listening to him on Sam Roberts, who really is only worth listening to for the interviews because his opinions fucking blow, but yeah...
> 
> Roman had this line that I was like why the fuck isn't this his gimmick.
> 
> ...


last night he said he has a shoulder thats empty and hes looking for another belt

thats so fucking dope.

then on raw they got him calling people spongebob


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I know which is the point. This is since the fucking New Generation they've done this dumb shit.


Not keeping up with the times, I forgot what WCW did


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Well damn Titus got it at the start of that battle royal.    So this match is to make Strowman look strong then?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

The Titus Brand!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Titus with a gimmick and he's turning 40 like a week after Mania. Apollo Crews doesn't turn 30 till next august fucking priorities 



Legend said:


> Not keeping up with the times, I forgot what WCW did



They used the photo stills as well but tbh I think the camera guy they had was really good and got some really dynamic shots for the most part and it felt like it could be in a magazine. WWE just puts pictures of high spots and it's like ok why not show the shit you're going to put on youtube for free?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Neville got destroyed.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Come on Generico.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Titus with a gimmick and he's turning 40 like a week after Mania. Apollo Crews doesn't turn 30 till next august fucking priorities
> 
> 
> 
> They used the photo stills as well but tbh I think the camera guy they had was really good and got some really dynamic shots for the most part and it felt like it could be in a magazine. WWE just puts pictures of high spots and it's like ok why not show the shit you're going to put on youtube for free?


No idea why they still do this. its irked me for years. You got clips on youtube but won't show those clips on the show? Fuck outta here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

raw so garbage holy fucking shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow...see what happens when you actually tell a story, you get a decent segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I thought they were teams of 5?


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 31, 2016)

Seth will screw the RAW team


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Yep I can see Strowman being made into a title champ soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Strowman is dope though don't ever forget that.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Why only 4 men, Usual Teams are Teams of 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm heading out Raw continues to be a fucking bore.

Jericho is still GOATY though


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep I can see Strowman being made into a title champ soon.



What's he going to get on this show? There's two faces to take the belt off of Owens and one of those guys is possibly in the mania slot.

Idk short of an injury not sure what he can get until Roman is ready to move up the card if they ever intend to find a way to take the US title off of him that is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

team lets nut in emma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Emmalina is dumb as all hell but the fact they're taking advantage of the fact she's hot as hell is a plus.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

You can bounce quarters off Emma.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> team lets nut in emma



Ryder's alright but he's a cuck no way he's catering to her needs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

The fuck, all of Godfather's personas.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh shit the evolution of Godfather!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ryder's alright but he's a cuck no way he's catering to her needs


she should be fucking main eventers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

At some point Emma needs to actually return.  This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Papa Shango


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Come on guys. You have to be a joyless fuck if this isn't funny as hell to see these dudes rocking the three faces of Godfather.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

3  faces of the Godfather


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Why hasn't the crowd turned against these idiots yet?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Lol, have to keep reminding myself that Charles Wright has been in the WWE for that long when he first started out as Papa Shango.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why hasn't the crowd turned against these idiots yet?


because new day lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Idk how the fuck you don't let Rick Swann get that Can You Handle This shit over and have him come out going into commercial breaks to keep crowds hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm tired of these random tag matches


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I love heel Emma.  Is she going to still be a heel when she comes back?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

let the other crusierweights have story lines damn it you have fucking 3 hours


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Did anyone notice they had drew gulag/k's entrance before Cedric came out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Smart to have the bella twins in the susan komen ad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> let the other crusierweights have story lines damn it you have fucking 3 hours



Vince didn't do the CWC or watch it. He just has them on to pad the show. Literally there's not sense in this shit.

Nakamura can't be up here for whatever convoluted reason they want to make it not happen but Drew fucking Gulak gets time on Raw. Drew Gulak is fucking boring even to people who like grapple fuck.



Legend said:


> Did anyone notice they had drew gulag/k's entrance before Cedric came out



Yeah



Rukia said:


> Smart to have the bella twins in the susan komen ad.



Kind of a loaded observation.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

I miss this Steph so much. Goddayum.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

yep


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince didn't do the CWC or watch it. He just has them on to pad the show. Literally there's not sense in this shit.
> 
> Nakamura can't be up here for whatever convoluted reason they want to make it not happen but Drew fucking Gulak gets time on Raw. Drew Gulak is fucking boring even to people who like grapple fuck.
> 
> ...


I like Gulak.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like Gulak.



You liked TJP too


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Is this the same match we had before the ppv?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You liked TJP too


You right you right.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

I really love the face team in this, they're all really great and have character even if Cedric doesn't necessarily have a gimmick to flesh out that character or showcase it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

god damn it its like why should the crowd care about this match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

I wish death upon Vince couple times a week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

disgusting


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

They could put on a five star match and the crowd wouldn't be into it.  You have to develop characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

This crowd isn't so bad though, they're popping for Swann


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Swann is lit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Idk the crowd has responded to a lot of the stuff was into the count. This was really one of the better receptions the cruiserweights have had.



Gibbs said:


> Swann is lit.



Completely agree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This crowd isn't so bad though, they're popping for Swann


these guys are talented enough to get the crowd into the match with time.

Shouldn't be like this though. There needs to be hype going into these matches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Weak finish.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Scrolls down


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I think Charlotte should fire Dana tonight.  She doesn't need Dana.  And Dana is a loser; she loses every match.  Charlotte shouldn't want a loser for a protege.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Kick Vince, Dunn, Hayes all in a volcano and call it a day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Charlotte should fire Dana tonight.  She doesn't need Dana.  And Dana is a loser; she loses every match.  Charlotte shouldn't want a loser for a protege.


they've been separated a month or two now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> these guys are talented enough to get the crowd into the match with time.
> 
> Shouldn't be like this though. There needs to be hype going into these matches.



But everything starts somewhere too. Like these guys literally jumped from obscurity into this stuff. Like even by the standard of being smart these guys really are not that well known. I mean when Swann first showed up people got on the racist WWE shit and didn't even know that shucking and jiving to All Night Long and getting indy gyms to sing it was his gimmick before getting there. Cedric might be the most well known guy in that ring because he was in ROH.

So it's like yeah they do need characters and should basically do what Naruto and DBS did by giving us the CWC again on the main roster even watered down but they didn't because they probably assumed too much of the overlap between their 3+ million viewers and the 1.5 million they have paying for the network.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But everything starts somewhere too. Like these guys literally jumped from obscurity into this stuff. Like even by the standard of being smart these guys really are not that well known. I mean when Swann first showed up people got on the racist WWE shit and didn't even know that shucking and jiving to All Night Long and getting indy gyms to sing it was his gimmick before getting there. Cedric might be the most well known guy in that ring because he was in ROH.
> 
> So it's like yeah they do need characters and should basically do what Naruto and DBS did by giving us the CWC again on the main roster even watered down but they didn't because they probably assumed too much of the overlap between their 3+ million viewers and the 1.5 million they have paying for the network.



I mean there really isn't a difference between these guys and Kendrick/TJP but those two are getting mic time and segments more than the other guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Kick Vince, Dunn, Hayes all in a volcano and call it a day.



I don't think they get that it's ok to give people a more sporting presentation to create/compliment the entertainment stuff. 

I had said this before but like there's no sense of momentum for these guys either, like there's nothing that makes you take challengers seriously unless it's a PPV where you have to get a Network spike or ratings spike for TV. They don't have to highlight losses but there's really not enough attention paid to wins. Like program your viewer to think well Rollins won his last 8 matches so he has momentum maybe he can beat KO before a major PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Gibbs said:


>


arf arf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> arf arf.


You can't out-gif me SAF. Give it up


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't like the belt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean there really isn't a difference between these guys and Kendrick/TJP but those two are getting mic time and segments more than the other guys.



TJP has worked way more TV then a lot of these guys and Kendrick knows all the Titan shit they preach so there is a difference. Like they have these rules that they don't think indy guys or internationals can pick up. Not looking into the camera, knowing where the hard camera is, diving to the one side of the ring, etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

what raw is that from so I can look for it on the network?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

3 time champ? Damn, she'll break her father's record in no time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Charlotte is on her HHH shit.

I mean if Vince did this because he thinks Charlotte will be the healthier of the two, fine but they better not reign of terror this shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What's he going to get on this show? There's two faces to take the belt off of Owens and one of those guys is possibly in the mania slot.
> 
> Idk short of an injury not sure what he can get until Roman is ready to move up the card if they ever intend to find a way to take the US title off of him that is.



Well I'm thinking Roman gets the WWE title, and loses the US belt to Strowman


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Charlotte is right though.  She has handled all of the women on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> TJP has worked way more TV then a lot of these guys and Kendrick knows all the Titan shit they preach so there is a difference. Like they have these rules that they don't think indy guys or internationals can pick up. Not looking into the camera, knowing where the hard camera is, diving to the one side of the ring, etc.


So your saying they need more time to get used to the wwe tv lifestyle?

I'm just saying most of the top wwe people are going to be in elimination matches. I'm trying to see something build up between the crusierweight guys but instead we will get another 6 man tag match on the pre-show.

I mean we are going to be going into a four hour show in a matter of few weeks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte is on her HHH shit.
> 
> I mean if Vince did this because he thinks Charlotte will be the healthier of the two, fine but they better not reign of terror this shit.



>dis bizns talk

Oh shit mang, you might be right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

The photshop they do to Charlotte's face on posters then seeing her in the ring it's pretty disconcerting. She needs to hit up Natty's plastic surgeon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Saxton is great.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> You can't out-gif me SAF. Give it up


I know but dammit I'll try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

phew bayley butterface to the bone.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is right though.  She has handled all of the women on the roster.


Not all of them Asuka & Mickie say hey.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

i want all of the superstars to be really submissive to the captains.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Bayley should go heel here and suck up to Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Charlotte with the bars.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Nia Jax?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Ouch, Charlotte.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is right though.  She has handled all of the women on the roster.


Did she ever face Nia Jax? (Also why did she vanish after that match/feud with Alicia Fox who also disappeared)


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Called it!


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I'm thinking Roman gets the WWE title, and loses the US belt to Strowman



Too soon for Roman. He gets the mania slot or somewhere closer for a tease.



WhatADrag said:


> So your saying they need more time to get used to the wwe tv lifestyle?
> 
> I'm just saying most of the top wwe people are going to be in elimination matches. I'm trying to see something build up between the crusierweight guys but instead we will get another 6 man tag match on the pre-show.
> 
> I mean we are going to be going into a four hour show in a matter of few weeks.



I'm saying that's how they see it when they want to see it but I think it's bullshit in the sense that those guys even get TV time while a dude like Nakamura is toiling in Largo when Raw is in need of a babyface.




kurisu said:


> >dis bizns talk
> 
> Oh shit mang, you might be right.



People don't get how fickle they are with the injuries.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Uh-oh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Nia Jax remind me of Pennywise The Dancing Clown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Is it too late into the women's revolution to give these women managers?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Too soon for Roman. He gets the mania slot or somewhere closer for a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aka vince need to die tbh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Bayley about to job.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Doesnt Bayley have a 1 v 1 match in hand over Charlotte but Sasha jumped in line?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

I still want Emma to get a spot on the team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Well Nia out to face Bayley.   Hmm, doesn't it seem like the Survivor Series teams tend to favor Raw with their bigs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

IM NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS

you not built like most either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Bayley vs Nia Jax ....eh... so what was the point of Dana Brooke especially if the blow off is for this match to happen on Raw?

This is the shit, please show Vince what they did on NXT before putting them on the main. Bayley and Nia were feuding like 3 months ago.

Like was last night a reboot or whatever and they didn't tell us?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Like yeah they're great athletes. But Mickie, Trish, and Victoria were much better talkers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Too soon for Roman. He gets the mania slot or somewhere closer for a tease.


I think at this point, they might consider just blowing their load again. I seriously doubt they feel like he's not ready.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

It seems like Raw has the stronger teams for Survivor Series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Like yeah they're great athletes. But Mickie, Trish, and Victoria were much better talkers.



Toward the end maybe but there were some really rough spots in there for them on the mic. I think Mickie is still kind of rough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Bayley vs Nia Jax ....eh... so what was the point of Dana Brooke especially if the blow off is for this match to happen on Raw?



They most likely finally realized that Dana is terrible.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

How is smackdown going to win when Nia and Strowman are booked like monsters?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't get it.

They had Charlotte get away from her dad and Dana just to start calling her Charlotte Flair and re-adding Dana by her side.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Toward the end maybe but there were some really rough spots in there for them on the mic. I think Mickie is still kind of rough.



She played her crazy character well tho. Maybe she's one dimensional, but that's still one more dimension then these chicks.



WhatADrag said:


> How is smackdown going to win when Nia and Strowman are booked like monsters?



When in doubt, DQ or count out.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How is smackdown going to win when Nia and Strowman are booked like monsters?


SmackDown!'s got heart.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think at this point, they might consider just blowing their load again. I seriously doubt they feel like he's not ready.



He was ready when he was about to beat Lesnar, being ready or not ready is not where we're at with Roman. 

The dude is basically the favorite to win the Rumble along with Cena.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2016)

What every fan thinks near enough every 5 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Fire Dana.  She sucks as a valet too.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

When is Survivor Series? Can Smackdown call up Asuka after she drops the title to Mickie?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)

Bayley likes hugs


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How is smackdown going to win when Nia and Strowman are booked like monsters?



Baron Corbin and well Smackdown is fucked.



kurisu said:


> She played her crazy character well tho. Maybe she's one dimensional, but that's still one more dimension then these chicks.



She had a character though. Idk I think that a lot of what happened with Mickie is that she had more than a year doing WWE TV and got good because she learned things like how to work a crowd with the cadence of her speech, facial reactions, the acting and the stuff that comes with time. Wrestler's prime is 36 for a reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> When is Survivor Series? Can Smackdown call up Asuka after she drops the title to Mickie?


take over and survivor series is on the same weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He was ready when he was about to beat Lesnar, being ready or not ready is not where we're at with Roman.
> 
> The dude is basically the favorite to win the Rumble along with Cena.



Well I meant that they probably are at a point they will ignore the backlash and just go for it sooner rather than later.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

This is the worst match Nia and Bayley have had so far. Like some of this shit doesn't even make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I meant that they probably are at a point they will ignore the backlash and just go for it sooner rather than later.



They already did this too when he went over at Survivor Series last year...


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Surprised this wasn't a 3 min squash match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She had a character though. Idk I think that a lot of what happened with Mickie is that she had more than a year doing WWE TV and got good because she learned things like how to work a crowd with the cadence of her speech, facial reactions, the acting and the stuff that comes with time. Wrestler's prime is 36 for a reason.



I almost never use age as an excuse. Orton is a prime example, if anything he was better working the crowd when he was younger(Legend Killer days). AJ Lee is also a great example, she belonged into the main event plot almost instantly and she's younger than Charlotte.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the worst match Nia and Bayley have had so far. Like some of this shit doesn't even make sense.


So I'm not alone in finding it odd that Bayley went for weird looking shoulders in the corner after supposedly having one injured shoulder and taking a shoulderbreaker to the other?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

not one thing about this raw has been.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow terrible fucking terrible. Nia forgot where the fucking hard camera was. Wtf is with Bayley's opponents and their fuck ups and Vince just hating anyone who was over in NXT. Shit's fucking pathetic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Hmm, honestly does SmackDown have a woman on the roster that can match Nia in strength.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

"but somehow roman powered out."


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow terrible fucking terrible. Nia forgot where the fucking hard camera was. Wtf is with Bayley's opponents and their fuck ups and Vince just hating anyone who was over in NXT. Shit's fucking pathetic.


That pin at the end was an embarrassing botch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> So I'm not alone in finding it odd that Bayley went for weird looking shoulders in the corner after supposedly having one injured shoulder and taking a shoulderbreaker to the other?



THE WORST!




kurisu said:


> I almost never use age as an excuse. Orton is a prime example, if anything he was better working the crowd when he was younger(Legend Killer days). AJ Lee is also a great example, she belonged into the main event plot almost instantly and she's younger than Charlotte.



Those aren't the norms though. Look at Booker T, look at the Rock, look at Austin, hell look at Hogan. Every single one of them got better with age.



WhatADrag said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> They had Charlotte get away from her dad and Dana just to start calling her Charlotte Flair and re-adding Dana by her side.



Because it was her gimmick the entire time...


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Asuka is the best possible counter to the Nia Jax problem.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

things that kill NXT: Injuries
Things that kills the main roster: WWE itself


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Orton just doesnt care that much anymore


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Legend said:


> Orton just doesnt care that much anymore


Why do people keep saying that?

Nothing he's done since hes been back has been warranted to say this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Those aren't the norms though. Look at Booker T, look at the Rock, look at Austin, hell look at Hogan. Every single one of them got better with age.



I'm not talking about getting better. I'm talking about "getting it". Yeah, you can get better; but there still needs to be potential to be built up on. Booker was okay, better than most now. Hogan always had a pattern that he stuck to, so I'd like to keep him out of the comparison. With Austin I still believe it's due to not giving him an opportunity or a gimmick to work with. Austin blew up, it wasn't a gradual growth. It's like how Biker Taker was amazing on the mic after 10 years of not even talking. Rock, Foley, Goldust, Miz, Kurt Angle, Jericho, and many decent to great managers belonged on the mic almost immediately and developed through the years. Hell, even fucking Vickie took little time to be the top heel of her era.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Is Rollins really going to save Reigns to close the show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Raw is 0/10 tonight man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Man sucks that Kaitlyn really buffed herself up. She looks like 02 Triple H now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

Welp that's one way of taking up air time.  Have guys in their late 40's visit a haunted house attraction.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is Rollins really going to save Reigns to close the show


That would be great.

Reunite the Shield.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Goldust really puts on make up for a good 40 mins to put on 5 min matches or trash segments

no wonder people laugh at wrestling.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That would be great.
> 
> Reunite the Shield.


have the guy who broke the shield up save a shield member. 
Makes sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

I can't believe they spent actual money on that segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho has really never been US Champion? Wow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

anime>>> wrestling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

That segment could be used to build the cruiserweights

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man sucks that Kaitlyn really buffed herself up. She looks like 02 Triple H now.



Wouldn't that mean if she had stayed and had that physique she would have been pushed to the moon and be in her way to the longest reign as women's champ.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

Lance Storm Reference


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't that mean if she had stayed and had that physique she would have been pushed to the moon and be in her way to the longest women's champ.



*horny Vince gif*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho will be motivated at Survivor Series.  He wants a piece of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

WWE: Where they don't give their fans what they want


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Only 15-25 minutes left. Damn this RAW felt like a chore. I only stayed for the diva gifs tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Remember how Jon Snow was killed?
We could do Vince like that


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2016)

Am I the only one who hates it when the Champion doesn't come out with the belt around their waist? Stop slinging it around your arm you prick.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man sucks that Kaitlyn really buffed herself up. She looks like 02 Triple H now.



She should try comin back now. She'd get a nice push with her new physique.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

This has been an awful episode of Monday Night Raw.  I seriously can't think of a good moment.


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do people keep saying that?
> 
> Nothing he's done since hes been back has been warranted to say this.


Ok very recently he's cared, but before his stuff with Lesnar and the injury he was going through the motions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This has been an awful episode of Monday Night Raw.  I seriously can't think of a good moment.



Goldberg tripping doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Everybody on this raw roster should be ashamed of themselves after tonight.


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 31, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Am I the only one who hates it when the Champion doesn't come out with the belt around their waist? Stop slinging it around your arm you prick.


I don't mind it when they have it on the shoulder but the way Roman carries the US Title is weird. Pretty sure he didn't do that with the WWE World Championship so to me it just looks like he doesn't give a shit about the title. I think it's even backwards when he does it?

Edit: Even when Luke Harper just kinda held the IC Title around I was fine with it because I felt like it suited his character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Everybody on this raw roster should be ashamed of themselves after tonight.


Sasha not a part of this mess.

: phew


----------



## Legend (Oct 31, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> I don't mind it when they have it on the shoulder but the way Roman carries the US Title is weird. Pretty sure he didn't do that with the WWE World Championship so to me it just looks like he doesn't give a shit about the title. I think it's even backwards when he does it?
> 
> Edit: Even when Luke Harper just kinda held the IC Title around I was fine with it because I felt like it suited his character.


Yeah it was mainly seeing how Reigns held it when he walked out that annoyed me. As you said it made it seem like he didn't give a shot about it. I can somewhat stomach the way KO does it. And now that you mention it Harper's way of holding it does fit his crazed persona.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2016)

They did a real lousy job building up to survivor series tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2016)

So it's Roman vs. Owens for the December PPV


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Jericho/Roman was fun.  I actually thought Jericho had a chance to win the title tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2016)

So Rollins makes the save after they lay out Reigns.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

Good for Kevin Owens.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2016)

Why is Roman's music playing?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

He won the US Title match I guess.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Asuka is the best possible counter to the Nia Jax problem.



Dude this is a match that just works and did work.



WhatADrag said:


> things that kill NXT: Injuries
> Things that kills the main roster: WWE itself



Man this is so fucking sad. I wanted to argue with you but I ran it through the filter and was like shit. I agree.



kurisu said:


> Booker was okay, better than most now. Hogan always had a pattern that he stuck to, so I'd like to keep him out of the comparison. With Austin I still believe it's due to not giving him an opportunity or a gimmick to work with. Austin blew up, it wasn't a gradual growth. It's like how Biker Taker was amazing on the mic after 10 years of not even talking. Rock, Foley, Goldust, Miz, Kurt Angle, Jericho, and many decent to great managers belonged on the mic almost immediately and developed through the years. Hell, even fucking Vickie took little time to be the top heel of her era.



Booker was 35 in WWE and like 33 by the time he was even World Champion in a watered down WCW. Harlem Heat debuted in what like 93-94 and had a run until like 97-98? I may be off but he was older. Austin was a gradual growth too dude. He didn't cut the 3:16 promo and get into the main event, like even looking further back when he was feuding with Chris Adams in the feud that got him over around the territory it still took some time. They put him in the Dangerous Alliance so he could learn. The Rock is once in a generation. Foley had been in the business. Jericho was a natural. Goldust grew up in the business. 

Undertaker did talk and he picked up a thing or two from just being around the business and soaking it in. Like it's about the reps but it's about taking notes and studying as well. 



There's a hilarious ass one from when he's feuding with Psycho Sid where he's like telling him that he and the "creatures", to which the fans actually fucking pop, are coming after him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Worst Raw of the year for me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Worst Raw of the year for me.


i agree.

I feel bad for Jericho.  This is an older guy that should be asked to enhance the product.  Instead he main events raw practically every week since he is considered reliable, credible, and expendable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> i agree.
> 
> I feel bad for Jericho.  This is an older guy that should be asked to enhance the product.  Instead he main events raw practically every week since he is considered reliable, credible, and expendable.


He's literally the only person over on the roster week in and week out.
And always the best part about Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2016)

Raw tonight was like when you tell your friends you're a wrestling fan and they all laugh. Then you tell them wwe is still cool with the talent it has then you're friends watch with you and the show is complete trash and you can do nothing but be embarrassed.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> have the guy who broke the shield up save a shield member.
> Makes sense.



Triple H betrayed HBK and then pedigreed him before a couple years later saved his ass and reunited DX.

All in all when it comes to wrestling just ignore everything that happened a couple months prior unless the commentators tell you otherwise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2016)

Hmm, so I wonder how SmackDown will compare to what we saw on Raw tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 1, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so I wonder how SmackDown will compare to what we saw on Raw tonight.


For one SD shouldn't be running that stupid Halloween gimmick so that's already better than RAW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

Glad I left


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glad I left


You missed out on Truth and Goldust in a haunted house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You missed out on Truth and Goldust in a haunted house.


Wow truly the best writing ever.    .  Im calling it now Survivor series will be used to bury Smackdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2016)

Don't know if this vid was posted.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wow truly the best writing ever.    .  Im calling it now Survivor series will be used to bury Smackdown


Oh jeez smackdown team gonna get fed to strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh jeez smackdown team gonna get fed to strowman.


Divas to nia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2016)

Hmm, I figure SmackDown does have some talent to counter Strowman but who on the women's division can be used to counter Nia?    Of the current SD Divas roster, Nattie would be the best choice but as of the events last week she's out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2016)

Rollins is a stupid idiot like what Jericho makes him out to be.

Rollins has no business saving Reigns. He shouldve let JeriKO beat the living ass out of Reigns for a good 10mins before coming out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2016)

Those Roman suck chants were glorious!!!


----------



## EJ (Nov 1, 2016)

They gotta be careful with Seth and Roman here. If they do a tag team, make it implode at the end with Roman spearing Seth or something

They don't have to be enemies that hate each other at the end, but there has to be a line that's drawn where they are skeptical of one another and then back out. Nothing wrong with teasing a  Shield inevitable reunion later down the line, but it's still too soon. Perhaps another year or so.

Personally, I want Dean Ambrose or Roman Reigns to run through their heel phases already to add more character development. I think it should be Roman Reigns since he desperately needs it. All three of them have developed tremendously than when they first started fighting in the ring that's a given. Like they have shown they can put on five-star matches in the right circumstances. Seth Rollins inring work> Dean Ambrose>= Roman Reigns. Promo wise Dean Ambrose >= Seth Rollins> Roman Reigns. 

Basically what I'm saying is they shouldn't half-ass bring The Shield together. Make it worth the wait. It's a guarantee to make people more invested in the product especially viewers who perhaps became disinterested in it after awhile.


----------



## EJ (Nov 1, 2016)

and good God, I remember when we were all so thrilled with the Wyatt Family coming to the show...like Bray Wyatt has so much potential, but creative have fucked him up where he's not scary or a threat.

I mean with Randy Orton being "The Legend Killer", sure he was the rookie but when he fought other individuals you legit did not know if he was going to lose or not since he had a record of beating so many WWE legends.

They should had established Bray Wyatt ever year with him getting wins to set him apart from others the same way as "The Legend Killer". Because he's not the "Eater of Worlds", he's just not a threat. Making his Family lose to The Rock in a few seconds at Wrestlemania was a perfect example of how stupid creative has been with him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2016)

creative is not to blame. its 100% Vince. those useless creative assholes are yes men and dont have any say when Vince strokes his cuck around them 

Fat, untalented wrestlers like Fat Wyatt doesnt have a future in Vince's company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Booker was 35 in WWE and like 33 by the time he was even World Champion in a watered down WCW. Harlem Heat debuted in what like 93-94 and had a run until like 97-98? I may be off but he was older. Austin was a gradual growth too dude. He didn't cut the 3:16 promo and get into the main event, like even looking further back when he was feuding with Chris Adams in the feud that got him over around the territory it still took some time. They put him in the Dangerous Alliance so he could learn. The Rock is once in a generation. Foley had been in the business. Jericho was a natural. Goldust grew up in the business.
> 
> Undertaker did talk and he picked up a thing or two from just being around the business and soaking it in. Like it's about the reps but it's about taking notes and studying as well.
> 
> ...



I don't think you get what I'm saying tbh. All those examples were of wrestlers that were decent when talking. None of them were down right terrible like Charlotte for example. I know Taker talked, but it wasn't a consistent part of his character. That one off worked shoot promo exactly proves my point; he's better when he's not doing the deadman character. It's also worth mentioning how huge the gaps were when they blew up meaning their potential was huge. Bret grew up in the business, had years of experience, yet his mic work was decent at best. That shit helps of course(like it helped Daniel Bryan for example), but it's not a written on stone cause-effect relationship. That's why you have managers, valets, interviewers, one-dimensional gimmicks, vignettes, etc.. even for the most experienced of wrestlers. I don't understand why you're arguing this, of course you can hone your skills. That's a universal law, but talent also precedes hardwork. I'm not saying dump Charlotte and Bayley, I'm saying work around it to make the whole thing better. That's the reason for me making the "is it too late to give them managers" remark. 

Secondly, it's an odd thing to bring up. I never think about age unless it's a very obvious issue. When someone is terrible on the mic or in the ring I call it a spade, and it's not like the horsewomen are that young. Maybe Sasha, but that still doesn't excuse her or the WWE of working it out somehow. Like, the majority of the wrestling fandom constantly shat on Roman's mic skills for 3 years, and he just turned 31. My point is; it's really not an excuse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

It's about the reps and experience that's the point. You're naming guys who were either getting reps, grew up around the stuff, or took a while to get to a level of competency on the mic, or are complete and total outliers in the business. 

Long story longer the women have a year under their belt and even then how much of that time was meaningful to their development during the Submission Sorority days.

Your point to me seems to be that some people get it right away and my counterpoint is that while true those people are not the norm or there was more to it amongst the examples you named. I mean you focused on the shoot promo but like Taker talked in the 90s dude. Watch a few Raws on the road to Mania 13, he was cutting these hilarious ass promos out of like Blade or something. 

I'm not disagreeing with the thesis in its entirety i'm saying that often times with these wrestlers people want something instant. Sometimes the ability and potential takes more time which again is why I used those examples. I mean again compare Hogan in AWA and then doing those coked up promos in WWE. He learned and got better, it's not about him being formulaic there was some trial and error to get to the formula. Like what do you think is more likely for someone to come in and kill it or to take a few years develop and then kill it. There's a presence you gain with age and experience, hell most people mellow out as they get older and are easier to direct. DDP is an example of that, there's a mindset and a bunch of intangibles to consider. Again I highlighted not only Booker's age but I also highlighted how long he had been in the company before he was expected to be a utility main eventer even.

So I think it's extremely premature when these guys still develop all the way into their mid 30s with the majority of that development being mental. And no one knows what Roman Reigns necessarily is on the mic because he's the most overproduced talent in the company. His delivery could be a shit ton better but I mean most people acknowledge an alignment shift would fix his mic issues because a.it puts him in a more palatable light, b.hes a natural heel. Most of the time its lines, the delivery, the booking that leads to the scenario and the way we're asked to perceive it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2016)

The Horsewomen are highly rated. It's preposterous to give them a pass, you keep saying that the guys I mentioned aren't the norm. But that's not the point, you work around the less talented. Sometimes a knock is the best thing to happen to a person excelling at their art/job/sport. I already said Taker was a character-specific thing. His leap from Deadman Taker to Biker Taker on the mic is astounding that brushing it off to "experience" is shallow thinking. Austin was spitting fire in ECW before the Ringmaster gimmick, did he somehow deteriorate? Fuck no, his gimmick was ass and didn't leave much for improvement. 

They're not in a training center or an indie show. I demand quality for investing money and time into a product. And since now they're in the spotlight maineventing shows, I hold them to the same standards to the main eventers before them like Austin and Rock, and Cena and Punk as recent examples. That's why I knock Roman and Dean when they suck. Notice how I didn't mention their ringwork because it is great even compared to those guys. 

For the last time, it's not a knock. I've enjoyed wrestlers who were shit on the mic(for whatever reason) before. All of them made it work, they produced good TV, they were decent and became great with they blew up. Technically the Horsewoman are blowing up right now, and they're still ass on the mic. I mentioned Trish and Victoria because even in their lowest, they still felt more organic and natural than Charlotte and Bayley. 

When the Horsewomen speak, they take away from their overall entertainment than improve it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

I personally believe the women wrestlers aren't overrated and we're all just stuck in the moment by being typical internet wrestling fans by hating on something. I believe once it's all said and done ten years from now we will look back and be like "damn those women were amazing."

I swear to fucking god the same people who say everything about the women being overrated are the same people who hyped them up in nxt as wwe is doing now. Only difference is these women have to go around taking on typical wwe protocol like every other wrestler now.

These women are still having groundbreaking moments and matches for wwe. These women still are over as shit. They're inspiring girls now more than ever. We all have our preference on who there favorite women's wrestler is. We argue here who's better on the mic every week. They can steal the show with match of the night.

Only real difference I see is they have to deal with typical wwe bull shit booking like everyone else now and the fact they get promoted 10 times more than they did on nxt so it feels likes its forced. We forget you're supposed to promote them like that tho. We forget we follow wwe move 247 365 days a week so when we see something we're like oh this shit again?

I truly think these women are amazing. They just fell to typical internet caught in the moment bull shit like every other wrestler.

I remember when enzo n Cass debuted I was all over there nuts but last night I was calling them corny during the trick r street match.

Its just easy to hate unless there are legit no flaws in something or someone like aj styles. He's like so perfect you'd be called out on bull shit if you said he was overrated. But since everyone has bad booking or flaws its easy to trash someone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

kurisu said:


> The Horsewomen are highly rated. It's preposterous to give them a pass, you keep saying that the guys I mentioned aren't the norm. But that's not the point, you work around the less talented. Sometimes a knock is the best thing to happen to a person excelling at their art/job/sport. I already said Taker was a character-specific thing. His leap from Deadman Taker to Biker Taker on the mic is astounding that brushing it off to "experience" is shallow thinking. Austin was spitting fire in ECW before the Ringmaster gimmick, did he somehow deteriorate? Fuck no, his gimmick was ass and didn't leave much for improvement.



But you're ignoring the fact Deadman Taker cut a lot of promos dude. You just don't remember them because you were like 9 during the build for Wrestlemania 13 and probably like 10 for his feud with Austin.

And again the Austin wasn't cutting promos like that until he got to ECW and decided to just say fuck it and go all in. Part of the reason Vince didn't think he could talk is because Austin didn't really show it like that in the Hollywood Blondes days or in the Dangerous Alliance. He was very good at those Arn Anderson southern style promos but he couldn't connect with the broader audience until his gimmick was literally I give no fucks which echoed the rebellious sentiment of 90s counterculture.

You're saying yeah we should hold these women to this standard and scale but what I'd say in response to that is that you're arguing about a year on the main roster in a business with development curves that are skewed toward older/experienced people understanding the mental aspect of the business better.



kurisu said:


> They're not in a training center or an indie show. I demand quality for investing money and time into a product. And since now they're in the spotlight maineventing shows, I hold them to the same standards to the main eventers before them like Austin and Rock, and Cena and Punk as recent examples. That's why I knock Roman and Dean when they suck. Notice how I didn't mention their ringwork because it is great even compared to those guys.



Ok but here's what I'd submit to you, if you're buying the Network or watching NXT in any incarnation you're investing money into the training center and WWE's version of the indies. And even then if the tilt is about money you realize you're paying a pittance in comparison to what you did to see those 4 guys for the majority of their careers.Not that it should allow them to lower the bar. Idk I feel like the standard is just a little out there. 

I mean you're using those guys as examples as if HiaC isn't basically and In Your House PPV. I mean look at this card and tell me if this would have met your demands because this is what the Attitude era was the Stone Cold is blowing up era.



Shit buyrate.Shit attendance. Questionable angle. Just trying to show that the standard is just off.



kurisu said:


> For the last time, it's not a knock. I've enjoyed wrestlers who were shit on the mic(for whatever reason) before. All of them made it work, they produced good TV, they were decent and became great with they blew up. Technically the Horsewoman are blowing up right now, and they're still ass on the mic. I mentioned Trish and Victoria because even in their lowest, they still felt more organic and natural than Charlotte and Bayley.
> 
> When the Horsewomen speak, they take away from their overall entertainment than improve it.



Ok it's not a knock but what I'm trying to point out to you is that you're asking for something and setting a really unrealistic expectation without necessarily giving credence to the fact that things aren't necessarily how you remembered them from when you were a kid or what you see in isolated youtube clips. So it's a really short sighted I want instant gratification thing because you've gotten it from other performers before and again my response to that is that certain talents, maybe especially these talents need more than 1 year of being in the real WWE.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 1, 2016)

>Put Bayley in a program with Charlotte
>Have her lose against someone she has beat before.

10/10 booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Sauce said:


> >Put Bayley in a program with Charlotte
> >Have her lose against someone she has beat before.
> 
> 10/10 booking.



'This isn't NXT anymore'

You know who wrote that line right? Same dude who is running medium sized venues as a companion draw to his bloated ass 4 hour PPVs which have all been ass since Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Sauce said:


> >Put Bayley in a program with Charlotte
> >Have her lose against someone she has beat before.
> 
> 10/10 booking.


 That's a stupid generalization tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Random but I like Alexa and thought this was a really cool perspective.



			
				Alexa Bliss said:
			
		

> I was there for the start of the women’s revolution with the Four Horsewomen and I just remember one person who always helped me out was Charlotte. My first day, she took me under her wing, showed me the ways. She would always get in the ring with me for extra time and practise with me and she became one of the biggest names now in WWE, when I think of superstars, and is main eventing and is having these iconic, historic moments. She was one person who definitely helped me.
> 
> She also credited Becky & Bayley:
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, Becky helped me, too, Bliss admitted. I’m going to be facing her, but I was there when Becky first started, I was there on her first day already. I saw her evolve into what she is now, and when she left to go to the main roster with the other three women, I saw everything that she could do, but she hasn’t seen everything that I’ve learned since then. After working with Becky, after working with Charlotte, Bayley was still in NXT and Bayley also helped me get to that next level. Bayley has given me some of my best matches to date and I’m really excited to see where I measure up to Becky now because I have been pushed to that limit, I have been training more, I have learned more things. Becky doesn’t know what’s coming.






WhatADrag said:


> That's a stupid generalization tho.



Idk if you understand the context, which most people in here do, then I'm not sure it's a stupid generalization. Not dumber then anything that gets proven to be inaccurate when you consider it's actually accurate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Random but I like Alexa and thought this was a really cool perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know everyone understands that context when only you and I replied to it lol.

But I was just stating his overreaction if Charlotte happens to beat bayley. I know he was joking


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How do you know everyone understands that context when only you and I replied to it lol.
> 
> But I was just stating his overreaction if Charlotte happens to beat bayley. I know he was joking



There's like 3 people viewing the thread, the inference is really easy to pick up on too. It really wasn't that stupid of a generalization.

He's really not overreacting though. Idk you have blinders with Charlotte dude.

Edit: If anything he's actually making a point you've made which is that WWE doesn't make new stars the way they go about jobbing people who are just a little more popular then they're willing to deal with at the moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Ah Ground Zeroes, that's the in Your House where Pillman beats Goldust for Terri and makes her his sex slave right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ah Ground Zeroes, that's the in Your House where Pillman beats Goldust for Terri and makes her his sex slave right?



The Indecent Proposal match 

GM would fucking love that storyline if he really is about the soap opera shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's like 3 people viewing the thread, the inference is really easy to pick up on too. It really wasn't that stupid of a generalization.
> 
> He's really not overreacting though. Idk you have blinders with Charlotte dude.
> 
> Edit: If anything he's actually making a point you've made which is that WWE doesn't make new stars the way they go about jobbing people who are just a little more popular then they're willing to deal with at the moment.


But the thing is he's points out the fact bayley already beat Charlotte down in nxt and if you look back Charlotte beats bayley at a nxt take over too. I just found it stupid to point out the "lol bayley beat Charlotte before so it'd be stupid for her to lose."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They did a real lousy job building up to survivor series tonight.


This I disagree with.  I think Raw came off as invincible as far as the Survivor Series matches are concerned.

And some potential Smackdown counters would be really disappointing.  Kane as a counter to Strowman would be incredibly disappointing.  And no offense, but I don't want Naomi on team Nikki.  I hope she loses a qualifying match to Carmella tonight.  Takeover is in Toronto.  Asuka absolutely has to be a part of Team Smackdown.  Give us some cheap thrills!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Survivor series is going to be stupid trash.
They will do something stupid with the top guys and women's match to protect people that don't need to be protected instead of just letting people go all out to prove who's the best.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I think even the most optimistic of fans should be worried about Goldberg/Brock.  I want Brock to destroy Goldberg next week and put him on the shelf until at least the Royal Rumble.  He's just not ready.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Could be ring rust but can't deny the fact he's drenched in sweat before he even gets to the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

So three elimination matches and Goldberg/Brock.  What else will be on the card?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Stupid goofy shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2016)

I fear for Goldberg's safety tbh. Brock will definitely stiff him. He kinda look like a sore ass loser in this feud lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

And the crowd will be 100% behind Brock.  This could potentially be really embarrassing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

Crowd will turn on both and the match and this time no Austin to cheer for


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Goldberg says he's not even training in a ring 



WhatADrag said:


> But the thing is he's points out the fact bayley already beat Charlotte down in nxt and if you look back Charlotte beats bayley at a nxt take over too. I just found it stupid to point out the "lol bayley beat Charlotte before so it'd be stupid for her to lose."



He was talking about Nia wasn't he? She's beat her twice in the near past.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Goldberg says he's not even training in a ring
> 
> 
> 
> He was talking about Nia wasn't he? She's beat her twice in the near past.



Oh I thought he meant bayley was going to lose to Charlotte being stupid.

Losing to nia was stupid.

I got to start reading more carefully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

I figured out a paradox with WWE. In WWF, there was little to no actual wrestling at times. In WWE, there is little to no entertainment.  WWF was WWE in terms of sports entertainment and WWE is WWF is accumulated with wrestling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I figured out a paradox with WWE. In WWF, there was little to no actual wrestling at times. In WWE, there is little to no entertainment.  WWF was WWE in terms of sports entertainment and WWE is WWF is accumulated with wrestling.



Why do you stay stuff like this and keep your username to what it is?

Like dude you're actually one of my favorite people to talk to on here so I don't mean to come down on you but you got a good run out of your boy and weren't even entertained by that because you like everyone else harped on 2 days of like an 120 day title run. You kind of showed you ass a little bit by like wishing for these things from the Bullet Club that weren't necessarily predominant staples of the gimmicks. 

And everyone knows Smackdown and Talking Smack are entertaining as fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I figured out a paradox with WWE. In WWF, there was little to no actual wrestling at times. In WWE, there is little to no entertainment.  WWF was WWE in terms of sports entertainment and WWE is WWF is accumulated with wrestling.


There was a nice balance in 2000-2001(pre-invasion) tho. Then there is Smackdown Six era of SD!. Like why you even say this? haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Why do you stay stuff like this and keep your username to what it is?
> 
> Like dude you're actually one of my favorite people to talk to on here so I don't mean to come down on you but you got a good run out of your boy and weren't even entertained by that because you like everyone else harped on 2 days of like an 120 day title run. You kind of showed you ass a little bit by like wishing for these things from the Bullet Club that weren't necessarily predominant staples of the gimmicks.
> 
> And everyone knows Smackdown and Talking Smack are entertaining as fuck.


No no im not saying it as an insult it just seems like thats how it feels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> There was a nice balance in 2000-2001(pre-invasion) tho.


I call that time WWEF


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I call that time WWEF


lol smh you oughta be ashamed.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Goldberg says he's not even training in a ring


This match is gonna embarrass Goldberg isn't it?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2016)

If you want WWE to improve, three key things need to happen:

1. Vince needs to die. He won't retire.
2. Kevin Dunn needs to be canned. His attitudes on women are worse than Vince's.
3. Stephanie has to be placed far away from any creative process.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If you want WWE to improve, three key things need to happen:
> 
> 1. Vince needs to die. He won't retire.
> 2. Kevin Dunn needs to be canned. His attitudes on women are worse than Vince's.
> 3. Stephanie has to be placed far away from any creative process.



Only 2 of those things is possible and honestly I can live with the third as long as it's contained.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I saw Vince earlier this year.  He looked really unhealthy.  Really unhealthy guys.  He has two kids that he is really proud of.  Stephanie in particular has been part of the business for a long time.  I think Vince is probably pretty hands off and uninvolved at this point.  I think people are quick to point the finger at him and make him the fall guy.  But the truth is that he hasn't been involved in a long time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

You think wwe is backwards but you just forget the company is ran by 70 year old men and you forget old men are stubborn as shit.

I'm surprised aj has made it so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Goldberg says he hasn't even trained for the match lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol smh you oughta be ashamed.


I mean ruthless aggression era is besto era


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 1, 2016)

> Monday's  RAW, featuring Bill Goldberg in the opening segment, fallout from Hell In a Cell and Chris Jericho vs. WWE United States Champion Roman Reigns in the main event, drew 2.60 million viewers. This is down 8% from last week's 2.819 million viewers, however the show aired on Halloween, which is traditionally a bad night for RAW viewership. Still, it was the second lowest audience for the show - including holidays - since the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giving off vibes of 2008, when Jericho was being blamed for the bad ratings .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Giving off vibes of 2008, when Jericho was being blamed for the bad ratings .



Blame the list maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But you're ignoring the fact Deadman Taker cut a lot of promos dude. You just don't remember them because you were like 9 during the build for Wrestlemania 13 and probably like 10 for his feud with Austin.
> 
> And again the Austin wasn't cutting promos like that until he got to ECW and decided to just say fuck it and go all in. Part of the reason Vince didn't think he could talk is because Austin didn't really show it like that in the Hollywood Blondes days or in the Dangerous Alliance. He was very good at those Arn Anderson southern style promos but he couldn't connect with the broader audience until his gimmick was literally I give no fucks which echoed the rebellious sentiment of 90s counterculture.



I already addressed the thing about Taker. I told you, his leap from from the character is insane. No amount of experience can give a sudden surge of excellence like that. I also already confessed that a limiting gimmick can hinder your mic work. But that's why you work around it. Austin and Taker's mic work was a drastic contrast to their former gimmicks. I refuse to believe it is due to "experience".  



> You're saying yeah we should hold these women to this standard and scale but what I'd say in response to that is that you're arguing about a year on the main roster in a business with development curves that are skewed toward older/experienced people understanding the mental aspect of the business better.



And I say you make it work somehow. I wont overlook shittiness because of inexperience. Everyone in the main roster gets paid and treated like a million bucks. So I'll criticize said wrestlers like a million bucks. 



SoulTaker said:


> Ok but here's what I'd submit to you, if you're buying the Network or watching NXT in any incarnation you're investing money into the training center and WWE's version of the indies. And even then if the tilt is about money you realize you're paying a pittance in comparison to what you did to see those 4 guys for the majority of their careers.Not that it should allow them to lower the bar. Idk I feel like the standard is just a little out there.
> 
> I mean you're using those guys as examples as if HiaC isn't basically and In Your House PPV. I mean look at this card and tell me if this would have met your demands because this is what the Attitude era was the Stone Cold is blowing up era.
> 
> ...



What? That's an entirely different subject. I had my problems with the AE and with a lot of wrestlers before. But I was comparing the mic work between everyone. I specifically said that I didn't mention the ringwork, and that's for good reason. 



SoulTaker said:


> Ok it's not a knock but what I'm trying to point out to you is that you're asking for something and setting a really unrealistic expectation without necessarily giving credence to the fact that things aren't necessarily how you remembered them from when you were a kid or what you see in isolated youtube clips. So it's a really short sighted I want instant gratification thing because you've gotten it from other performers before and again my response to that is that certain talents, maybe especially these talents need more than 1 year of being in the real WWE.



Oh no. My expectations aren't unrealistic at all. I expect a promo to be an exchange of messages between the promo workers and the audience while making it somewhat engaging enough to keep the audience invested. If that's an unrealistic expectation then perhaps wrestling isn't even for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

foreshadowing of the next adventure

if anyone wants to enter. I'd invite you guys but I'll probably be trying to sell the tickets


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think wwe is backwards but you just forget the company is ran by 70 year old men and you forget old men are stubborn as shit.
> 
> I'm surprised aj has made it so far.


That just isn't true.  Stephanie and Paul are totally running the show.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 1, 2016)

This is the funniest post ive seen on WF



> 1. AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose (Backlash)
> 2. AJ Styles vs. Roman Reigns (Extreme Rules)
> 3. Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar (Fastlane)
> 4. Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins (Battleground)
> ...



Not saying their HITC was bad but ranking it better than AJ vs Reigns, RR 2016 is just .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I saw Vince earlier this year.  He looked really unhealthy.  Really unhealthy guys.  He has two kids that he is really proud of.  Stephanie in particular has been part of the business for a long time.  I think Vince is probably pretty hands off and uninvolved at this point.  I think people are quick to point the finger at him and make him the fall guy.  But the truth is that he hasn't been involved in a long time.



So all those WWE 24 specials and all that shit Ryback has been talking is one big work and misdirect to hide the fact his health is failing. The dude being jacked as fuck in muscle mags.



kurisu said:


> I already addressed the thing about Taker. I told you, his leap from from the character is insane. No amount of experience can give a sudden surge of excellence like that. I also already confessed that a limiting gimmick can hinder your mic work. But that's why you work around it. Austin and Taker's mic work was a drastic contrast to their former gimmicks. I refuse to believe it is due to "experience".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rather concede then make you feel like your expectations of wrestling are too much and potentially contribute to you not watching. 

But real talk you never really touched the Undertaker stuff or addressed the fact he cut lots of promos in the 90s as the deadman.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Vince being jacked doesn't change the fact that he looks sickly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

And AJ against Roman at Payback was a great match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Vince being jacked doesn't change the fact that he looks sickly.



This is like two years ago



I'm sure there's some photoshop and probably workouts geared more toward the physique then strength building but that's a tough troll you're trying to sell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

i mean it is true just because you're jacked don't mean shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2016)

So starting off SD with Ellsworth's apology.    An Ambrose heel turn in the making.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i mean it is true just because you're jacked don't mean shit



Yea but he's saying he's sickly like he's on some Harley Race or Dynamite Kidd or even Bret type shit.

Like the blind thing is sort of like Taker needs crutches to get around normally.

Even then you really think Vince is handsoff despite the fact that Ryback is maintaining relevancy by talking about how Vince worked him into staying longer, or the shit with Del Rio and the private jet trip when VKM wanted to make him think he cared.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2016)

I was actually at RAW yesterday.

A couple of observations for anyone that cares to read:

1. Crowd was completely silent in some instances. The segment with new day was probably the quietest in the arena. I think there's actually a lot more fake fan audio that I thought originally.
2. Bayley and Jericho had the strongest crowd reaction.
3. Booing for Reigns live does not sound good. It almost seemed like turning him heel wouldn't do much..
4. They shouldn't do shows in Hartford anymore hahaha.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

Dean's about to Knock him out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Ambrose is getting mad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I was actually at RAW yesterday.
> 
> A couple of observations for anyone that cares to read:
> 
> ...



Can you elaborate on the Roman thing a little bit? You mean like the boos and stuff people say just sound so inherently hateful they probably wouldn't accept him as a heel and turn him back to a face?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

All hail the champ.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Can you elaborate on the Roman thing a little bit? You mean like the boos and stuff people say just sound so inherently hateful they probably wouldn't accept him as a heel and turn him back to a face?



Yeah I meant the boos sounded like they didn't even want to see him there or at all (like you said, hateful). He looked great in the ring, but the fan reaction was just awful in person. It allowed me to see though why people say too that criticism of him is unfair. He didn't deserve that reaction. He got booed harder than the heels.

With respect to the hell comment, I feel like he would still be hatefully booed anyway even if they turned him the other way. Not sure if this helps explain what I said lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I meant the boos sounded like they didn't even want to see him there or at all (like you said, hateful). He looked great in the ring, but the fan reaction was just awful in person. It allowed me to see though why people say too that critisim of him was unfair. He didn't deserve that reaction at all. He got booed harder than the heels.





Maybe that's why they won't turn him. I mean yeah they do stupid shit but this has been sort of beyond in terms of his booking. Man sucks that they may have broken his connection to the live audiences for the most part.

Hartford is kind of a bad venue for them isn't it? I can't remember if it was the last show but I feel like I've heard things about Hartford before. Like they cheered Stephanie McMahon once or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

A reviewer I watch said he was at HITC. He said that he and a bunch of people kept shouting insults at him and Roman just kept shaking his head with disgust.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 1, 2016)

Gotta have thick skin to be THE GUY. Roman knows he'll be having the Universal Title on his waist in no time at all while the smarks are in the crowd eating donuts being salty as fuck that their girlfriends want to be Reigns groupies. Hilarious really. The Big Dawg really can't lose. He's set for life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

this orton shit weird


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> A reviewer I watch said he was at HITC. He said that he and a bunch of people kept shouting insults at him and Roman just kept shaking his head with disgust.



I'm not saying the guy should get a pass but I mean at least shit on him properly, you know? Like I feel as though people think he still can't work and just don't understand it's literally the booking and his mic work that make him such a drain on the product. Like it's not him so much as the combo of Vince and him leads to a bad product because Vince can't produce him properly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not saying the guy should get a pass but I mean at least shit on him properly, you know? Like I feel as though people think he still can't work and just don't understand it's literally the booking and his mic work that make him such a drain on the product. Like it's not him so much as the combo of Vince and him leads to a bad product because Vince can't produce him properly.



I tell this all the time but its "lol roman sucks he can't wrestle"

feel bad for my guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> this orton shit weird



I wanna see them all Orton pose and shit this is probably the long form of the Daniel Bryan feud from like 3 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I wanna see them all Orton pose and shit this is probably the long form of the Daniel Bryan feud from like 3 years ago.


hopefully it last long. It'd be stupid just for orton to turn at survivor series. At least go till Mania time. Have orton and harper win the tag titles.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Luke Harper's new coat is kind of awful. Shit looks like some kind of Halloween witches costume.

But on the real I really wasn't into this feud until they went with this teamup shit. Now it's just like oh wow what happens next, just good intrigue.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Nikki Bella's entrance> Finn Balor's Demon King entrance

Alexa Bliss doing Nikki's entrance dusts both but how dare you fucking skip Nikki


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Luke Harper's new coat is kind of awful. Shit looks like some kind of Halloween witches costume.
> 
> But on the real I really wasn't into this feud until they went with this teamup shit. Now it's just like oh wow what happens next, just good intrigue.




watching the game? looks like we going to a game 7 atm.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Maybe that's why they won't turn him. I mean yeah they do stupid shit but this has been sort of beyond in terms of his booking. Man sucks that they may have broken his connection to the live audiences for the most part.
> 
> Hartford is kind of a bad venue for them isn't it? I can't remember if it was the last show but I feel like I've heard things about Hartford before. Like they cheered Stephanie McMahon once or something.



Yeah after seeing the reaction I think that might be why as well. From what I saw turning him heel could make the situation even worse than it already is. And like you said yeah it's a shame. He has a lot of talent, and clearly works really hard to maintain his physique. 

Hartford is horrible. The venue is small, and a lot of the seats were empty too. A lot of people also started to act out as soon as the cameras went off. There was an extra match between KO and Seth (which was pretty good), and the crowd basically was ridiculous.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah after seeing the reaction I think that might be why as well. From what I saw turning him heel could make the situation even worse than it already is. And like you said yeah it's a shame. He has a lot of talent, and clearly works really hard to maintain his physique.
> 
> Hartford is horrible. The venue is small, and a lot of the seats were empty too. A lot of people also started to act out as soon as the cameras went off. There was an extra match between KO and Seth (which was pretty good), and the crowd basically was ridiculous.



fuck wwe tbh


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> watching the game? looks like we going to a game 7 atm.



Oh fuck thank you for reminding me dude.



Raiden said:


> Yeah after seeing the reaction I think that might be why as well. From what I saw turning him heel could make the situation even worse than it already is. And like you said yeah it's a shame. He has a lot of talent, and clearly works really hard to maintain his physique.
> 
> Hartford is horrible. The venue is small, and a lot of the seats were empty too. A lot of people also started to act out as soon as the cameras went off. There was an extra match between KO and Seth (which was pretty good), and the crowd basically was ridiculous.



I think that it might make it worse in terms of turning him back but that's the kind of heat where if you use it properly you've got a potential Flair type of talent, not necessarily in terms of stature, but like that type of heel and I think people would come around just not as fast as I thought initially.

Man at least you went though. I wanted to go tonight because tickets were like 250 for the camera well seating, not the hard camera though. Been up to my eyeballs in work though and I decided to be responsible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I would like to see Alexa win.  But I don't see it happening.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Very disappointed by Naomi's selection.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Natty had work done on her face, there's botox or something going on because she looks less like a grandma than usual.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see Alexa win.  But I don't see it happening.



Isn't it in Ireland? Idk Vince probably won't be there for that so yeah Becky will probably win.

I don't think Alexa is ready in ring yet though does anyone know what's up with Eva Marie? I mean the longer she stays away the better of a chance Alexa has.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

Take out Carmella on SmackDown add in Mickie or Asuka, I think they win.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nikki Bella's entrance> Finn Balor's Demon King entrance
> 
> Alexa Bliss doing Nikki's entrance dusts both but how dare you fucking skip Nikki


Word, that booty swivel has me every time.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Word, that booty swivel has me every time.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

Maryse looking yummy /


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

God damn I want to be there just for the Yes chanting....Fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SD starting to lose its hype


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> SD starting to lose its hype





I think they need to end this Ellsworth stuff but I'm not really going to say the quality is dipping, but there may be something to hype if you think those two things are different like I do.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

Bray, Orton, AJ, Ambrose, and who?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 1, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Bray, Orton, AJ, Ambrose, and who?



Lone Wolf


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

grand slam cubs its going to game 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

@SoulTaker are we really not headed to a match between Miz/Bryan?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> grand slam cubs its going to game 7



I'm not rooting against Cleveland so much as I'm rooting for the Cubs. LBJ already got them a title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker are we really not headed to a match between Miz/Bryan?



I mean I can't see them really doing it with the lawsuit implications and well because of Bret Hart of all people. Like it's not about the back bumps it's about the brain swelling and all this other stuff. Like Orton even taking bumps during his concussion was actionable. 

They're really teasing it but just don't think it's possible in this promotion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they need to end this Ellsworth stuff but I'm not really going to say the quality is dipping, but there may be something to hype if you think those two things are different like I do.


I mean everything is making sense and the stories are progressing. Just the excitement factor out of the show is starting to slip.
I think its that Raw is always shitty and Survivor Series looks like a promising shitty event.
Just that feeling is starting to linger to Smackdown, personally for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not rooting against Cleveland so much as I'm rooting for the Cubs. LBJ already got them a title.



Yeah im a cards fan but im enjoying the hell out of this series. Thought it was over a few games ago.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a shame.  They are actually doing a good job building towards this feud.  And Daniel Bryan is really over.  And Miz is a great heel.

The feud would be really fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

yeah curt is gone soon


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

I think WWE waited too long to do something with American Alpha. I almost think they need Backlund or better yet Angle.



WhatADrag said:


> I mean everything is making sense and the stories are progressing. Just the excitement factor out of the show is starting to slip.
> I think its that Raw is always shitty and Survivor Series looks like a promising shitty event.
> Just that feeling is starting to linger to Smackdown, personally for me.



I understand where you're coming from it's like a negative feedback loop that's impacting Smackdown.

Honestly WWE really can't book for the Big 4 anymore. Everything goes into the tank around those PPVs.



Rukia said:


> That's a shame.  They are actually doing a good job building towards this feud.  And Daniel Bryan is really over.  And Miz is a great heel.
> 
> The feud would be really fun.



I agree dude but it's just really tough to imagine Vince allowing it. I know they let Bret in there but I mean it's probably a combo of not trusting Bryan and not wanting anything bad to happen. Like if you don't want him taking many bumps then how do you even go about him practicing and rehearsing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah curt is gone soon



Dude I'm telling you they brought him back to get back at him for that shoot video. Like that shoot where he shits on Tout is fucking legendary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude I'm telling you they brought him back to get back at him for that shoot video. Like that shoot where he shits on Tout is fucking legendary.


link?

Hopefully shelton doesn't get this treatment


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I like the open intercontinental challenge directed at Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

That's a really interesting swerve, definitely down for this stories potential especially if it gives someone in need of something to do something to do.



WhatADrag said:


> link?
> 
> Hopefully shelton doesn't get this treatment


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I like that Corbin made the team.

But the Smackdown teams are disappointing.  They have no answer for Strowman or Nia Jax.  Raw is better on paper.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like that Corbin made the team.
> 
> But the Smackdown teams are disappointing.  They have no answer for Strowman or Nia Jax.  Raw is better on paper.



Corbin is the answer to Strowman. When they're tagged into face each other and you see Strowman looking up at Corbin you're going to see a believable physical foil and I hope the crowd gets hype for it because that's a lituation waiting to happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a really interesting swerve, definitely down for this stories potential especially if it gives someone in need of something to do something to do.


i mean he told nothing but truth here


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

why do all the women interviewers look the same


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i mean he told nothing but truth here



I agree and he was right ultimately. 

Idk man I don't think Vince is out of touch so much as he's a corny old white republican. Like obviously he can't be too out of touch if he had people hyped about Goldberg and knew there was an audience for it but cool factor hell no.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why do all the women interviewers look the same



The look aka if she's short and not blonde then she looks normal and won't outshine the women we do want to push


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why do all the women interviewers look the same


I like Jojo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like Jojo.



I think Orton tagged her but I could be remembering wrong.

How crazy is this though. Jojo has more main roster time then Eva Marie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

How is Ellsworth going to fuck this up?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

I had a thought about AJ before this match. It's probably slightly hyperbolic but I wonder if I'll think it after this match or during even for a moment. The thought is if AJ Styles is the greatest modern in-ring performer I've ever seen.

I don't really have a great feel for Kobashi other then the Samoa Joe match or the history of his feuds with Kawada other then that they're masterpieces and amazing in-ring stories. But like I don't know about the escalation and how they learned counters and kicked out of things that they hadn't before and invented new moves to finish each other.

 But AJ is fucking amazing.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)

.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2016)

Guess that's it for Headbangers and Spirit Squad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm thinking Emma and Sasha will fill the Raw team.  I do though wonder if Sasha is hurt.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 1, 2016)

MY BOY AMBROSE GOIN IN


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

Love the trope subversion they played right there. Shits definitely interesting.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 1, 2016)

Ambrose vs Styles in a TLC match confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Ambrose vs Styles in a TLC match confirmed


that could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm watched Ride Along.  Mark Henry and Jericho are driving and talking about Jericho's career.  Anderson, Gallows, and AJ Styles are driving and talking about Jericho's career too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I have no hype for SS right now.  I have the network, so I will watch.  But I definitely wouldn't buy this PPV separately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

Yay TLC match 

Doesn't even matter if Dean doesn't win the title, he's gonna thrive in the hardcore style with AJ 

AJ then goes on to face Randay and Dean should feud with Baron Corbin


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Whos going to be the leader for team smackdown then?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

ST wants Baron to compete for the title immediately.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Whos going to be the leader for team smackdown then?


It has to be AJ.

Though the champ isn't necessarily the leader.  Becky was disrespected big time tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It has to be AJ.
> 
> Though the champ isn't necessarily the leader.  Becky was disrespected big time tbh.


Never mind aj vs dean is at TLC


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm going to break a major story.  Finn Balor's rehab is going well.  The WWE will hold off on announcing the 5th member of team Raw.  The WWE is hopeful that he will be ready for Survivors Series.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have no hype for SS right now.  I have the network, so I will watch.  But I definitely wouldn't buy this PPV separately.


Need the brands to go to war with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice.  Nikki is excited for the European tour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to break a major story.  Finn Balor's rehab is going well.  The WWE will hold off on announcing the 5th member of team Raw.  The WWE is hopeful that he will be ready for Survivors Series.



K...................................E..............................................K


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2016)

Network got up to August 2005 Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

FUCKING DANIEL BURYING RAW !


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm enjoying this WWE rivalries episode breaking down the Hardy Boyz and Edge/Christian.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Keep Ambrose and AJ away from each other until the PPV.  I feel like we have watched them main event Smackdown for a month straight.

Really expand on Survivor Series.  AJ Styles against Jericho next week.  On Raw Strowman against Orton.  And Nikki Bella against Bayley.

Seriously, take the opportunity to have major show invasions.  Pit some of these participants in 1-on-1 matches against people that will be on the other team.  Raw and Smackdown can do this and keep things fresh.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> SD starting to lose its hype



Funny you should say that. I had way more fun watching this episode than I did last week's (though, I was halfway dead last week, so I probably had a harder time getting invested). Show was packed with a lot of content, filler matches were good and quick so as not to bore the audience, this Randy/Bray stuff is interesting and the main event was great.


Speaking of the main event, AJ and Dean have faced off against each other so many fucking times that I really feel like I should be getting tired of it, but yet that isn't happening. I dare say their matches are getting better every time they face off. Seems like their familiarizing themselves with each other pretty fast (or I guess AJ is getting WAY acclimated to Dean's current style). Tonight's bout was probably the best TV match they've had IMO; Ambrose seemed more into it that usual. I like how he just went "fuck it, I'm _wrestling_" tonight. Pulled out some interesting stuff from his arsenal.

-------------------------------------



Raiden said:


> Yeah I meant the boos sounded like they didn't even want to see him there or at all (like you said, hateful). He looked great in the ring, but the fan reaction was just awful in person. It allowed me to see though why people say too that criticism of him is unfair. He didn't deserve that reaction. He got booed harder than the heels.
> 
> With respect to the hell comment, I feel like he would still be hatefully booed anyway even if they turned him the other way. Not sure if this helps explain what I said lol.



Man... it'll never stop grossing me out just how badly this company absolutely fucked him. He had... screw it, *has* so much potential. But they just had to keep pushing, forcing, switching and backpedaling, and now we're at the point of no return. So stupid.

And it's not even like they're doing that much better either. The most I can say is at least they're not doing the patronizing "these fans are havin' fun, Maggle!" shit anymore.



SoulTaker said:


> But on the real I really wasn't into this feud until they went with this teamup shit. Now it's just like oh wow what happens next, just good intrigue.



I really want to like it, since I like all members involved, and this edgelord teamup is the type of stuff 12 year old me would've gone nuts for, but there's small parts of it that worry me. Wyatt feels like he's kinda being strung along and his body language comes off as him being deeply confused by Orton, rather than proud he's gained another follower. Luke clearly doesn't trust him, and probably for good reason, which gives off the impression that Luke "I don't change my shirt... ever" Harper is more observant than Bray. The whole feud started off as a battle of mindgames, planting the seeds of this possibly being another trick.

I mean, don't get me wrong, it's pretty damn cool, and I think Orton and the Wyatts work decently together, it's just that the skeptic in the back of my head keeps screaming that this'll just end in Bray taking another one on the chin. We'll see though. I'm probably just being a negative nancy.

Oh, also, not really related to said fear, but I did find it hilarious that tonight's video package recounting their rivalry made it look like Bray was in control of it the entire time. Video editing is wonderful. 



Rukia said:


> Very disappointed by Naomi's selection.



Same. Also disappointed that they basically undid last week's stipulation with Natty. She ended up being in the match anyway (albeit as an overseer). I understand why they did it and it seemed like they kinda had to, but honestly it seems to me like the only reason Naomi is even in the match is to give her something to do.


Me: "lol, crossdressing. That's pretty amusi-- *IS THAT JOHN FUCKING CENA*!?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But real talk you never really touched the Undertaker stuff or addressed the fact he cut lots of promos in the 90s as the deadman.



Tbh I meant to say "barely talk" not "not talk at all" I mistyped that. However, I stand by my point that the deadman's gimmick didn't leave much for mic work and personally.... I love all that supernatural bullshit. I believe even the best talkers in the business would have trouble coming up with something good. Taker is lucky he had a mic god in Bearer and helped legitimatize him. But the huge jump from his mic work is a testimony that Taker is actually a good talker. He was even a little better when he didn't have to high-pitch his voice and talk in a normal voice during the ministry days.

Now... You can credit that to him being in the business for almost a decade, I wont stop you. I'll politely disagree, but I also did mention that experience/honing your skills helps (obviously). I just believe that the jump is too drastic. I believe many think of Biker Taker as the better talker, even when comparing him to his post-04 deadman run. He didn't deteriorate, it's just his character gimps him. Now direclty comparing 90s Deadman to 04 Deadman would make me believe that you have a point, but I also point to the fact that experience does help. Think of it this way:

Mic-wise:

Biker Taker >>> 04 Deadman > Ministry Deadman >>> 90s Deadman

Experience can't be the defining factor since the timelines are all over the place.



Dean Ambrose said:


> FUCKING DANIEL BURYING RAW !



What did he say?


------

edit: negging @Gibbs for that gif.


----------



## teddy (Nov 2, 2016)

i swear i'll never truly understand how his movement is so crisp and efficient

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tbh I meant to say "barely talk" not "not talk at all" I mistyped that. However, I stand by my point that the deadman's gimmick didn't leave much for mic work and personally.... I love all that supernatural bullshit. I believe even the best talkers in the business would have trouble coming up with something good. Taker is lucky he had a mic god in Bearer and helped legitimatize him. But the huge jump from his mic work is a testimony that Taker is actually a good talker. He was even a little better when he didn't have to high-pitch his voice and talk in a normal voice during the ministry days.
> 
> Now... You can credit that to him being in the business for almost a decade, I wont stop you. I'll politely disagree, but I also did mention that experience/honing your skills helps (obviously). I just believe that the jump is too drastic. I believe many think of Biker Taker as the better talker, even when comparing him to his post-04 deadman run. He didn't deteriorate, it's just his character gimps him. Now direclty comparing 90s Deadman to 04 Deadman would make me believe that you have a point, but I also point to the fact that experience does help. Think of it this way:
> 
> ...


He went off on how they rip off Smackdown ideas and love old timers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I had a thought about AJ before this match. It's probably slightly hyperbolic but I wonder if I'll think it after this match or during even for a moment. The thought is if AJ Styles is the greatest modern in-ring performer I've ever seen.
> 
> I don't really have a great feel for Kobashi other then the Samoa Joe match or the history of his feuds with Kawada other then that they're masterpieces and amazing in-ring stories. But like I don't know about the escalation and how they learned counters and kicked out of things that they hadn't before and invented new moves to finish each other.
> 
> But AJ is fucking amazing.



AJ or Seth Rollins?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow, you can buy a front row seat to Takeover for $90!  I would go if I had more vacation.  Not really worth flying all the way to Toronto for just Takeover though.

I am hyped for the event though.  Asuka/Mickie is a major curiosity.  Frankly I am a lot more confident that Mickie can pull off a big match than I am that Goldberg can do the same.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He went off on how they rip off Smackdown ideas and love old timers


Raw is going to choose a bunch of old attitude guys to fill out their team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> A reviewer I watch said he was at HITC. He said that he and a bunch of people kept shouting insults at him and Roman just kept shaking his head with disgust.



Roman's interviews don't do much to endear him to the fanbase, honestly. People just seem sick of him, and the angle with his daughter didn't help him any when such things usually do.



SoulTaker said:


> Corbin is the answer to Strowman. When they're tagged into face each other and you see Strowman looking up at Corbin you're going to see a believable physical foil and I hope the crowd gets hype for it because that's a lituation waiting to happen.



Eh...


----------



## EJ (Nov 2, 2016)

They should had made Roman Reigns a heel a long time ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2016)

Cruiserweights getting their own show smh


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cruiserweights getting their own show smh


what the fuck? so are they gonna take them off raw?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I am hyped for the event though.  Asuka/Mickie is a major curiosity.  Frankly I am a lot more confident that Mickie can pull off a big match than I am that Goldberg can do the same.


Obviously.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2016)

Rusev deserves a Universal title shot.

He works just as hard as the rest of these fucks. That HiaC match was his best effort and made Roman look strong and even sacrificed himself to give the latter a fucking undeserving win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Rusev looks bad right now.  His finisher couldn't win the match even with a chain and steel steps at his disposal.

Additional he was punched and jackhammered by Goldberg on Monday.  And three weeks ago Sasha and Charlotte kicked him out of the ring!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Rusev looks bad right now.  His finisher couldn't win the match even with a chain and steel steps at his disposal.
> 
> Additional he was punched and jackhammered by Goldberg on Monday.  And three weeks ago Sasha and Charlotte kicked him out of the ring!



because stephanie and vince are complete idiots as usual. they cant let go of Roman and just let him be a fucking jobber for fucks sake. he doesnt have what it takes. i dont fucking know what they need to see to realize that Roman is not a fucking draw.

that shit with the chain + accolade should have ended the match. but lolRoman wins.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2016)

Live 205 and talking smack right after it. That's too much content from wwe for two days. Might drop raw altogether and just watch smackdiddlydown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Nov 2, 2016)

I did that a while ago and I can't even watch Smackdown anymore because of fucking Ellsworth.

Reactions: Dislike 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Sauce bitching about Ellsworth yet he's more entertaining than Nikki's ugly ass

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2016)

Sauce with the low quality posting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though, they should probably have him stop showing up after this week. His inclusion for the past 3 have been part of an arc. The arc is over, and they need to start seriously building for SS, so now he has no real reason to stick around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Nah. Ellsworth for team captain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

When its reported almost all of the people back stage is against you about a decision Vince. You need to start questioning yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I haven't minded it.  I realize that Ellsworth seems to be a little bit over with the crowd.

But.  I have my limits.  I will be really disappointed if we see him Tuesday night.  That is just too much Ellsworth.  Don't overexpose the gimmicky character more than you need to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When its reported almost all of the people back stage is against you about a decision Vince. You need to start questioning yourself.


What'd Vince do this time?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Which is why I said weeks ago they should get him off the television screen and keep him off till rumble.

Now that I think about it they did use him in the smartest way by using him in the aj vs dean feud. This actually keeps appropriate filler until survivor series is over.


However they should get him off soon AF. Have aj beat the shit out of him next week. Then just keep him off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What'd Vince do this time?


He was literally the only person who didn't want the women main eventing. They say almosts everyone had to beg and convince him.

And when he finally gave in he changed the finish to Charlotte winning for no apparent reason. Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He was literally the only person who didn't want the women main eventing. They say almosts everyone had to beg and convince him.
> 
> And when he finally gave in he changed the finish to Charlotte winning for no apparent reason. Lmao


Good ol' Vinnie Mac. No lie I was pretty sketch about them main evening, but that's mostly because I feel the Universal Title should ME the RAW PPVs, but the moment and the match itself shut me up and they ended up delivering and shining, weak finish aside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He was literally the only person who didn't want the women main eventing. They say almosts everyone had to beg and convince him.
> 
> And when he finally gave in he changed the finish to Charlotte winning for no apparent reason. Lmao



Good thing he didn't have them strip and bark like dogs. I guess progress.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I think Vince bites the bullet frequently.  He protects Hunter, Stephanie, and some of the writers and takes the blame for things that have nothing to do with him.  And I think this is one of those instances.  Vince was probably in Connecticut and I didn't even watch Hell in a Cell.  Stephanie's show and he is very hands off atm.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When its reported almost all of the people back stage is against you about a decision Vince. You need to start questioning yourself.


That's so bad. I can't stand how he does stuff at the last minute.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Vince bites the bullet frequently.  He protects Hunter, Stephanie, and some of the writers and takes the blame for things that have nothing to do with him.  And I think this is one of those instances.  Vince was probably in Connecticut and I didn't even watch Hell in a Cell.  Stephanie's show and he is very hands off atm.



Vince gets the final word on everything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm heading orton vs taker at mania

This fucking company


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm heading orton vs taker at mania
> 
> This fucking company


Why won't they do Cena/Taker? Wtf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm heading orton vs taker at mania
> 
> This fucking company



Taker is hell bent on losing to Orton at Mania isn't he?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Flow said:


> AJ or Seth Rollins?



AJ now and AJ at 30 vs Seth at 30, which is kind of unfair so I guess pre-injury Seth and like 2005 AJ Styles when he was doing crazy fucking moves. Idk he's pretty much a more athletic HBK.



Shirker said:


> Sauce with the low quality posting.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The way they subverted the trope makes me think you're onto something.



Rukia said:


> I think Vince bites the bullet frequently.  He protects Hunter, Stephanie, and some of the writers and takes the blame for things that have nothing to do with him.  And I think this is one of those instances.  Vince was probably in Connecticut and I didn't even watch Hell in a Cell.  Stephanie's show and he is very hands off atm.



Vince does bite the bullet on things but the degree you're saying he does is just wrong.

He's there dude multiple reporters say he is there. It is very clearly him feeding in these lines man. There was a portion of time he was not there and now he is. I mean do you really think it's a coincidence the cruiserweights are complete shit on Raw where he's got total control but in situations he has no control they thrive? Hell the way they wrestle is even different. Vince is the one booking this show dude, it's clear as day.



[S-A-F] said:


> Why won't they do Cena/Taker? Wtf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

I'd be down for the following taker matches

Taker vs cena
Taker vs dean
Taker vs roman 
Taker vs KO 

We really don't need a orton taker rematch.


----------



## EJ (Nov 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose vs Undertaker should be at a PPV right after WM imo.

Cena should ONLY be at Wrestlemania

Roman Reigns can go either way.

KO only before or after WM.

AJ Stylez, DEFINITELY at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Taker vs. Cena or bust. Why would Taker bother with another Punk or Wyatt or even Orton again?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

Don't care.  Taker isn't capable of putting on 4 star matches anymore.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 3, 2016)

Taker vs AJ because at this point of his career, Taker needs a good worker.

I just saw Meltzer ratings and he rated Rusev vs Reigner above Sasha vs Charlotte, .


----------



## EJ (Nov 3, 2016)

Orton is lterally a damn waste on Undertaker.

Tbh, dude should be building the midcard up. They don't know how to utilize him well. It's like they put him in these boring ass feuds with Kane or something then expect him to magically be a draw.

I just remember throughout the years, Orton has been feuding with guys like Chris Jericho, Sheamus, or other individuals that didn't make interesting feuds for him.

Make him a huge heel and have him target people throughout the midcard. Like an unstoppable force. This is a guy that has given Cena a run for his money, has came close to beating the Undertaker, was the legend killer, etc.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Taker vs. Cena is something that needs to happen. They already wasted Sting on Triple H, they can't be that stupid to waste Taker vs. Cena for some "whatever" match.


----------



## EJ (Nov 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

Flow said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Undertaker should be at a PPV right after WM imo.



Actually happened a few years ago at the request of the Big Dog.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Taker vs. Cena is something that needs to happen. They already wasted Sting on Triple H, they can't be that stupid to waste Taker vs. Cena for some "whatever" match.



Pretty much this but tbh with you I think a consolation prize would be Taker/AJ. 

Rukia said something to the effect of Taker can't do a 4 star match and yeah that's probably mostly true but I think if you put Taker in there with a guy who can sell and do most of the work like AJ that's an easy 4 star match. That said I'd rather Taker/Cena but I don't think they give away the Flair tie anywhere else but Mania.



LordPerucho said:


> Taker vs AJ because at this point of his career, Taker needs a good worker.
> 
> I just saw Meltzer ratings and he rated Rusev vs Reigner above Sasha vs Charlotte, .



I don't really like Leltzer and this is part of the reason, I just don't see how you can rate that match over the other one. I just think he got the card all wrong. It was like how he completely fucked up and didn't understand the story of Tanahashi/Okada in this last go around with the time limit draw for the G1.

I think Roman gets a lot of 3 star matches and he's pretty consistent in that regard, he's willing to take more abuse then a lot of guys at the top of the card would especially once they're pretty much made. That said it's really obvious that Meltzer inflates Roman's grades by a marginal amount of .25-.5 a star most of the time because it gets people talking about the WON which despite his desire to move away from is still where he gets that money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

but if it's AJ vs Cena at Mania..........then who would you choose to face Taker?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

AJ/Taker?  I can dig it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but if it's AJ vs Cena at Mania..........then who would you choose to face Taker?



A.Put him in the match with them.

B.Put over Wyatt so he can actually be the heel they want to pretend he is but none of us thinks he is.

C. Put him in a tag match with Kane or someone else like Wyatt, hell have Bray get the fucking urn and have them team together.

I don't know I just know the match should either be ceremonial or a tag and he should lose because having him win with uncertain health is getting dumber and dumber as we keep going. I wouldn't be upset if it was Cena but I just don't think it makes sense when 16 is right there and that's a draw whereas Taker is a special attraction so it's really strength on strength.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> A.Put him in the match with them.
> 
> B.Put over Wyatt so he can actually be the heel they want to pretend he is but none of us thinks he is.
> 
> ...



Put taker in a championship match at this stage?

Bray's kinda late to give him the ole  Undertakah's powers. Unless he beats him to retirement 

C.) Didn't this happen last year ?



I have some ideas.....one I think is yours that I liked.

1.) Baron Corbin.........would cement his heelness by taking out the Big dog
2.) Heel Ambrose......... let him recover from all those mania losses or at least unleash his dark side .
3.) If Samoa Joe gets sent to Smackdown , then have him beat Taker. Would start him off strong and allow for a big challenge to Cena if he wins his 16th title.
4.) Ziggler , I know this one's a stretch but hear me out. He could sell Taker's attacks well, he could keep the match at a nice pace, and if he beats Taker , that could in essence recover him from the jobbing a little.
5.) Bray and the reason I'm going here is this. As I stated before , instead of a preacher, for a while just have him be more vicious with people. Set up Mania by just having him flash, and show a bloody Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

The degree of difficulty in the Sasha/Charlotte match was greater.  But the match was also littered with mistakes.  I don't have a problem with someone claiming that Roman/Rusev is better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

Ziggler.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Cody is an underrated promo. That's fucking awesome as hell.

I know that a lot of purists aren't into him or don't think he can really work anything other then WWE/Titan way but I just think he needs to keep working. Like tbh I really want him to tear shit up at ROH Final Battle and at the WrestleKingdom. I think he's going at Shibata in the coming weeks. I'd dig a match with him and Kushida way more though. I think 2017 is going to be the year that he delivers on his promise. Still mad young at 31 and 4-5 years away from wrestler's prime.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Put taker in a championship match at this stage?
> 
> Bray's kinda late to give him the ole  Undertakah's powers. Unless he beats him to retirement
> 
> ...



I mean you're saying that but they put jobbers and non-wrestlers in these matches. And I'm not saying taking his powers I'm saying he should take control over the Undertaker and they should do a program centered around being a tag team. Lots of these tag teams subscribe to the limit break booking and how nuts would it be for Taker to team with Bray and be his limit break?

C.They did that on the lead up to it but the point is that you're using his drawing power but spreading it to 3 others and mitigating his bumps even further.

I like Corbin because he has the best chance of actually winning. I forgot him because I didn't think he'd be ready and I don't really have any desire to see Taker work that style unless Corbin let's him really hit him. Still wouldn't want Taker going over Corbin and honest to god every other person you named would probably lose except maybe a heel Ambrose. I think Ambrose could probably work his way back up the card and potentially get some real heat there.

I still fear for Samoa Joe tbh. Just feel like they don't get the character. Same problem with Sami though Smackdown it'd probably be ok...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

Ziggler against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.  Were you smiling or laughing when you typed that suggestion?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.  Were you smiling or laughing when you typed that suggestion?



Says the guy who thinks Vince McMahon isn't micromanaging the fuck out of Raw


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.  Were you smiling or laughing when you typed that suggestion?


Well the match would be really good but fuck that because Ziggler is seen as a geek.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I just think most people would step aside when they are old and their health deteriorates.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

Taker's magic already faded after B0rk beat the streak and Sting retired. You don't need much in the work department in a legendary match like Taker vs. Cena, at worst we'll get Rock vs. Hogan 2 and that's not bad. It's not like Taker is Bret and wont take bumps. 

Either Cena or Taker are ducking, or Vince is derping really hard with this one. There's a not a single wrestling fan that wouldn't want to see Taker vs. Cena, just for the spectacle alone. 



Rukia said:


> Ziggler against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.  Were you smiling or laughing when you typed that suggestion?



Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean you're saying that but they put jobbers and non-wrestlers in these matches. And I'm not saying taking his powers I'm saying he should take control over the Undertaker and they should do a program centered around being a tag team. Lots of these tag teams subscribe to the limit break booking and how nuts would it be for Taker to team with Bray and be his limit break?
> 
> C.They did that on the lead up to it but the point is that you're using his drawing power but spreading it to 3 others and mitigating his bumps even further.
> 
> ...



I honestly don't get that one so can you explain please? 

I feel like it could be interesting but I don't get it.



Yeah makes sense about Corbin. Also yeah I suppose that Ziggler would end up just jobbing in the long run.

Nah with Joe I think Smackdown writers would get the type of destructive persona he has and keep his character in tact. Now if he went to raw...........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler against the Undertaker at Wrestlemania.  Were you smiling or laughing when you typed that suggestion?



I'd ask the same of you when you overhype Nikki but that's none of my business.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just think most people would step aside when they are old and their health deteriorates.


Taker still has a match with Cena left in him. I mean shit he proved people wrong a WM ago. If he can still go, might as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd ask the same of you when you overhype Nikki but that's none of my business.


I'm willing to admit that I am unnaturally enthusiastic when Nikki comes out or does well.  I'm biased dude I admit it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Taker still has a match with Cena left in him. I mean shit he proved people wrong a WM ago. If he can still go, might as well.



Apart from two old dudes almost killing themselves, that match wasn't all that great. I literally only remember Shane's hard bump from that match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm kind of worried about TLC.  Right now it looks like it will be a repeat of No Mercy to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apart from two old dudes almost killing themselves, that match wasn't all that great. I literally only remember Shane's hard bump from that match.


I meant his 31 match which was straight from what I remember. The HIAC was kinda weak.and I was never big on Shane/Taker and still bummed the match happened over say Cena/Taker or something better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I meant his 31 match which was straight from what I remember. The HIAC was kinda weak.and I was never big on Shane/Taker and still bummed the match happened over say Cena/Taker or something better.



I don't remember much from Taker vs. Bray. Might have to check it out again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2016)

I rewatched Owens/Rollins HIAC.  Really good match.  Sort of slow after Jericho interferes.  But it holds up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2016)

So starting Impact off with Cody's wife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2016)

I honestly thinking TNA creative just says fuck it you can do what you want when it comes to anything dealing with the Hardys.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He was literally the only person who didn't want the women main eventing. They say almosts everyone had to beg and convince him.
> 
> And when he finally gave in he changed the finish to Charlotte winning for no apparent reason. Lmao




You know how that went
HHH: Vince the ladies should go on last.
Vince: FINE DAMMIT. BUT THEYRE LOSING.
HHH: they both can't lose Vince it's a hell in a cell match.
Vince: BET YOU THINK THIS IS FUNNY? IN THAT CASE THE ONE THAT LOOKS LIKE A MAN IS WINNING INSTEAD DAMMIT.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2016)

No one wants to see Cena vs Taker

Thats going to be a stupid match. Cena will no sell everything. Even if Taker hits him with a jumping tombstone, Cena will overcome the odds. Cena wins lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm willing to admit that I am unnaturally enthusiastic when Nikki comes out or does well.  I'm biased dude I admit it.


I respect your honesty sir.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2016)

Huh, so rep bars are back? Neat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Yahiko (Nov 4, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Taker vs AJ because at this point of his career, Taker needs a good worker.
> 
> I just saw Meltzer ratings and he rated Rusev vs Reigner above Sasha vs Charlotte, .


What about Masked Kane vs Undertaker?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

That was a nice codebreaker combo on Roman Monday night.  Owens sort of launched Reigns into it.  It looked really cool.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

Taker is scheduled to appear on SD Nov. 15 

he will stay relevant if he comes to the ring on crutches


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

Taker is so lame.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 4, 2016)

I really do think this Wrestlemania should be his big finale, and for that reason I want John Cena to be his last opponent. A real End of an Era match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 4, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> I really do think this Wrestlemania should be his big finale, and for that reason I want John Cena to be his last opponent. A real End of an Era match.



Remember the end of an era match at mania? 2/3rds of the wrestlers in that match are still active.  

One of them was also champion this year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

Dat Universal bel............oh wait

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

Undertaker against Finn Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't think anyone can pull off the Universal Title look other than Kevin Owens.  It looks like it was made for him tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

Pretty much. Just hurts the title a bit. Should have sent both


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> *I don't think anyone can pull off the Universal Title look other than Kevin Owens.*  It looks like it was made for him tbh.



Honestly anyone whose main colour scheme is Red/Black or a mix of both (with Black as the "main" colour) can pull it off well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm not buying Nia Jax guys.  She might be big, but she is really slow.  Her selling sucks.  And she tried to block the camera while pinning Bayley on Monday night.  And she isn't over at all.

I'm not thrilled by the prospect of her getting a major push.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

Nia Jax is fat. You know Vince hates fat people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

Not as much as women main eventing


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Remember the end of an era match at mania? 2/3rds of the wrestlers in that match are still active.
> 
> One of them was also champion this year.


Trips as champ was oh so bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

A few additional great moments from Owens/Rollins.

Owens fucking saved the match by doing a sit-up when Rollins was trying to powerbomb him.

Jericho picking up the fire extinguisher and looking at it after he pulled the referee out.  He really looked like a guy that was considering using it as a weapon.  I love the little details.

Owens telling Rollins to shut up when he was talking trash.  That was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Trips as champ was oh so bad.


He had a solid match with Ambrose.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as much as women main eventing



Well it was reported that Vince changed the outcome and handed Charlotte the title for no reason


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

also noticing that thanks to Seth and Roman teaming up......WWE fans are calling for a Shield reunion. 

<hate on Seth , Roman , and Dean solo
< wants to see them reunite and solo WWE again

Fickle fans are fickle


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well it was reported that Vince changed the outcome and handed Charlotte the title for no reason


I don't really believe that.  I do find the title change puzzling tbh.

I almost feel like the decision was made by Sasha and Charlotte.  Sasha was going to retain by powerbombing Charlotte through a table (the same way Charlotte powerbombed her through a table to start the match.)  But Sasha and Charlotte agreed to go with the Natural Selection finisher if Sasha wasn't able to pull the move off; and that is ultimately what happened.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

Vince changed the outcome in the last minute when the Boston crowd were acting like complete dicks. 

It wasn't Sasha's fault. It was the table's fault for no selling Sasha twice. That table needs to be burned.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

WWE burying Kota Ibushi


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

I will be very disappointed if Alexa does not win the title Tuesday Night.  This is a no lose situation for the WWE.  Becky can get her rematch at the next PPV.  In the mean time, we get to see how Alexa does as a champion.  She gets to act cocky and bitchy at SS.  It would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

sad to say Alexa is not ready yet tbh. it's too early for her. give her a couple months more and give her a decent character development. Becky also deserves the title and i would like for her to keep it a little while longer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WWE burying Kota Ibushi


They wouldn't if he agreed to that contract


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2016)

We need to do something about the shield main eventing getting every title shot.

No one wants to see roman vs KO for the title


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

how would Ibushi accept the contract if he keep taking Ls?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We need to do something about the shield main eventing getting every title shot.
> 
> No one wants to see roman vs KO for the title


Title match confirmed for Roadblock.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

i miss Ryback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He had a solid match with Ambrose.


meh


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We need to do something about the shield main eventing getting every title shot.
> 
> No one wants to see roman vs KO for the title


Shield gonna main event for the next several years. Better get used to it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

welp

the shield boys all have problems that will prevent them from going over even if they are set into the main event scene.

Rollins - i dunno if Rollins is a sadistic guy who legit injures people to take away their potential. i know it sounds like a conspiracy but retiring Sting sounded like an order from Vince or Triple H. Injuring Finn Balor looked like a personal agenda to hog all the spotlight and for him to constantly receive a title push.

Ambrose - his feuds were all uninteresting and the booking made it a lot worse. he works better as a heel and he better drop the lunatic cringe gimmick. Ambrose has a shitty moveset and i dont see any improvements from him in the ring after all this time. Dean also tanked the ratings during his title reign.

Roman - the shittiest among the Shield boys. tanked hard as a champion, shitty on the mic and in the ring. only has a couple of power moves and thats basically it. his attitude also doesnt help him at all. the only way for him to carry on is take the Punk route. do a shoot promo in the ring and turn into a mega heel but i doubt he could pull it off without stuttering


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shield gonna main event for the next several years. Better get used to it.


You have to be over to main event.  This has been a bad year for Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns.  They probably will bring Shield back since individually these guys aren't getting it done.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2016)

wwe will fuck up again with the consistency and kayfabe.

reuniting The Shield doesnt make sense at this point.

Seth betrayed them and the other two hate him. why the fuck would they work as a team again?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 4, 2016)

Roman vs KO ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> wwe will fuck up again with the consistency and kayfabe.
> 
> reuniting The Shield doesnt make sense at this point.
> 
> Seth betrayed them and the other two hate him. why the fuck would they work as a team again?


Don't you know, Seth is a face now..


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 4, 2016)

Vince is the biggest idiot that exists.Idk what happened in the AE but what he's been doing the last ten years just proves how stupid he is


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You have to be over to main event.  This has been a bad year for Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns.  They probably will bring Shield back since individually these guys aren't getting it done.


It doesn't matter, wwe is going with them for the next several years and fans will just have to accept it.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You have to be over to main event.  This has been a bad year for Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns.  They probably will bring Shield back since individually these guys aren't getting it done.


How isn't Seth over ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, he is sort of over.  I think Jericho and Owens have gotten more of a crowd reaction than him during their feud.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> sad to say Alexa is not ready yet tbh. it's too early for her. give her a couple months more and give her a decent character development. Becky also deserves the title and i would like for her to keep it a little while longer.


Baby Trish will get it soon dude.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm just relieved that Dean Ambrose is no longer the champion.  That interview with Stone Cold man..

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2016)

At least Dean had a run. I'm okay with that. I'm cool off Dean for now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Sauce said:


> At least Dean had a run. I'm okay with that. I'm cool off Dean for now.


Dean Ambrose fans should absolutely be happy.  He had a run.  And he got to thwart his Shield buddies for a while.

But honestly, I would be shocked if he won the title at TLC.  Frankly.  He didn't really deserve to be the #1 contender.  He already lost at Backlash, had his mandatory rematch on an episode of Smackdown, and lost again at No Mercy.

It just shows a drawback to the brand split.  One sided feuds can continue.  Owens/Rollins feud is the same.  How many times does Owens need to beat this guy before he faces a new contender?


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly anyone whose main colour scheme is Red/Black or a mix of both (with Black as the "main" colour) can pull it off well.


Shinsuke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 5, 2016)

Reigns v KO at Roadblock



Do the right thing WWE.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Reigns v KO at Roadblock
> 
> 
> 
> Do the right thing WWE.


I guess Reigns might become the second person in history to hold the US and WWE title at the same time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> It doesn't matter, wwe is going with them for the next several years and fans will just have to accept it.



Which sucks because all three still have the same glaring problem they did back when they split.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 5, 2016)

Nia Jax is the female Umaga.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I guess Reigns might become the second person in history to hold the US and WWE title at the same time.


I don't see it happening.  Owens will win that feud.  Especially since it feels so randomly thrown together.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

For the record, I don't hate Roman. He had great matches at both Payback and Extreme Rules.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> For the record, I don't hate Roman. He had great matches at both Payback and Extreme Rules.



Rukia what do you think of a 3rd consecutive Reigns-A-Mania? Would it be a *disaster*?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Nope.  Orton/Brock to close out Summerslam.  That is what a disaster looks like.  No reason to believe that Roman couldn't put in a decent match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Which sucks because all three still have the same glaring problem they did back when they split.


Doesn't suck as much as when we had no one ready to main event except for the same old names.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Doesn't suck as much as when we had no one ready to main event except for the same old names.



Come back to me when we're complaining about the same old faces 2-3 years from now. Some are already sick of the Shield. Not me tho, I just want them to fix some stuff so the shit I watch every week is entertaining. They're oversaturated af and it hasn't been 2-3 years since their split.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Come back to me when we're complaining about the same old faces 2-3 years from now. Some are already sick of the Shield. Not me tho, I just want them to fix some stuff so the shit I watch every week is entertaining. They're oversaturated af and it hasn't been 2-3 years since their split.


Not sure how you can have all 3 be in the main event scene for long without them getting oversaturated. It happens to just about everyone really.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Doesn't suck as much as when we had no one ready to main event except for the same old names.


People miss Cena and Edge right now!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Baby Trish will get it soon dude.



How long until the Nose has her barking like a dog?


----------



## Sauce (Nov 5, 2016)

I believe.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2016)

Gonna hold until Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2016)

This will help Roman overcome any boo.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2016)

Speaking of Roman he finally makes an appearance on UUDD a few days ago and again he's nothing like what he is in front of the camera and is relateable.  His reaction at the end of the last match is hilarious.  Seth and Austin always over the top in a good way.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Thinking about what to do with Paige if she ever comes back.  I like the idea of sending her down to nxt to feud with Asuka.  Maybe she can redevelop a following down there?  And maybe they can have some really good matches?


----------



## Sauce (Nov 6, 2016)

I feel like sending her back to NXT will be a step backwards for her character. She can feud with Sasha. Or, Emmalina has punishment for her shenanigans.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Corbin is the answer to Strowman. When they're tagged into face each other and you see Strowman looking up at Corbin you're going to see a believable physical foil and I hope the crowd gets hype for it because that's a lituation waiting to happen.


That would be lit, would hope to see Corbin be the guy that comes out on top, mainly cause I like him... a lot more than Strowman. They're basically getting the same developments, but Baron's promos and in ring psychology really makes me step back. Braun doesn't have that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2016)

Wonder if there will be beer cars thrown into the ring if Roman wins .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I feel like sending her back to NXT will be a step backwards for her character. She can feud with Sasha. Or, Emmalina has punishment for her shenanigans.


I think the crowd was pretty quiet when she came out earlier this year.  She actually used to get cheers.  She has lost a lot of her following.  And it might not be her fault, the writers might be responsible for a lot of that.

Gaining a following on NXT gives her a chance to be over again.  Because it has been proven that NXT popularity does transfer over to the main brands (there are always enough excited nxt fans in the crowd).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> For the record, I don't hate Roman. He had great matches at both Payback and Extreme Rules.


You should watch the 2012 TLC match with The Shield.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

So you can become a Paul Heyman guy playing WWE 2K17.  I wish they had a Kevin Owens best friend storyline.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 6, 2016)

Ae said:


> You should watch the 2012 TLC match with The Shield.


Still one of the GOAT matches man. The perfect debut match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2016)

people overrating Roman matches


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

TJ Perkins is just the worst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not sure how you can have all 3 be in the main event scene for long without them getting oversaturated. It happens to just about everyone really.



Yeah, and you can counter that with adapting and evolving the characters the wrestlers play.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

What do you guys think??

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> TJ Perkins is just the worst.



He's nothing more than a geek.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe Roman should show up on Smackdown this week and challenge Ziggler for the IC Title?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Roman should show up on Smackdown this week and challenge Ziggler for the IC Title?



It's a possibility. It'd be cool if Roman challenges for the IC Title earlier in the night before the actual Survivor Series match so he can unify the titles and become the Intercontinental United States Champion. It would be cool imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> He's nothing more than a geek.


I want the wwe to sack him for killing the cw division.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> It's a possibility. It'd be cool if Roman challenges for the IC Title earlier in the night before the actual Survivor Series match so he can unify the titles and become the Intercontinental United States Champion. It would be cool imo.


I like it.  Obviously he would need to next fight Owens at Roadblock.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want the wwe to sack him for killing the cw division.



They did the right thing by putting the title on TBK. They managed to prolong the death of the division by some months I believe.



Rukia said:


> I like it.  Obviously he would need to next fight Owens at Roadblock.



The Intercontinental United States Champ vs The Universal Champ



Winner takes all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2016)

AJ Styles at Smackdown is simpler.  No one over there deserves to beat him right now.  He should hold until Wrestlemania.

Maybe the wwe will decide that the brand split was a mistake and have a unification match next year?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want the wwe to sack him for killing the cw division.



Yeah... cuz that's what's causing it. 



Rukia said:


> What do you guys think??



Past the point of caring, quite honestly. I've got no real problem with Reigns, and the belt being on him will have no effect on Raw positively or negatively that the writing on that show doesn't already cause.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2016)

Caught up with the walking dead within a week.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Caught up with the walking dead within a week.


How far behind were you?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah, and you can counter that with adapting and evolving the characters the wrestlers play.


meh what would they even evolve into?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I expect to get some great wrestling this week.

On raw we pick up where we left things last week.  I can easily imagine Reigns and Rollins in a tag match against Jericho and Owens.  Even if Shield isn't back, this is potentially extremely compelling.  Sasha Banks may be back.  Emma might finally show up.  And they might add some wrestlers to their survivor series rosters.

Smackdown.  A world title match.  Alexa Bliss takes on Becky Lynch.  And of course this brand AJ Styles.  And this brand is also consistently better than raw.  I'm actually even looking forward to Talk Smack.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 7, 2016)

Am I the only person that wants SS to breeze over? Smackdown has been way more interesting building up to non-big 4 PPV's and Raw booking is bound to fuck SD over at SS.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Am I the only person that wants SS to breeze over? Smackdown has been way more interesting building up to non-big 4 PPV's and Raw booking is bound to fuck SD over at SS.


I'm waiting for more announcements.  3 elimination matches and Brock/Goldberg can't be the entire card.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

So who will challenge Ziggler for the IC title?  I don't though Ziggler was laying down an open challenge that would be answered this week.  But a lot of people act like he was setting up the match for Survivor Series (not really clear im.)  If it is Survivor Series.. Zayn, Rollins, and Rusev are the names that make the most sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

And since they are in Europe this week. Does that mean spoilers for the show will hit the net soon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> meh what would they even evolve into?



Side-question; are you actually happy with Roman, Seth, and Dean?

Or worse, are you settling for them? 

Either way, they can be much more entertaining and exciting if they patch them up. Adapting and evolving is success in wrestling, just ask Vince. If AJ and Owens fail to evolve in the next 2-3 years, echos of their complacency will also be heard. It's for the most part why people complained about Cena, besides of course his strong booking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Jericho and Sin Cara brawled backstage at a live event.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2016)

Evolve?? Wtf do you want AJ to do?? Dance and sing? He's already the best in the world. He doesnt have to do shit to get over since he's already established.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2016)

But people are eventually gonna get tired of him, and when that happens, WWE's gonna have to alter or fix whatever about him has worn thin. That's just how things work, no matter how over you are. That's wrestling.

Honestly, I'm _just now_ really starting to get into him now that Cena isn't around and his character is less of a clusterfuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Side-question; are you actually happy with Roman, Seth, and Dean?
> 
> Or worse, are you settling for them?
> 
> Either way, they can be much more entertaining and exciting if they patch them up. Adapting and evolving is success in wrestling, just ask Vince. If AJ and Owens fail to evolve in the next 2-3 years, echos of their complacency will also be heard. It's for the most part why people complained about Cena, besides of course his strong booking.


I'm alright with Dean, don't really see a problem with him. Seth is alright too, just needs to be booked better and Roman's problem is still what it was last year and the year before that: Lack of a needed heel run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> How far behind were you?


I was on episode 1 last sunday. Yesterday I was caught up.


The walking dead season 7 episode 1 had 17 million views. I didn't know a TV show had that type of power still.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

There was a brief altercation and pull apart Sunday night involving Chris Jericho and Sin Cara while the Raw crew was traveling from Leeds, England, to today's Raw tapings in Glasgow, Scotland.

As of now, WWE hasn't made any kind of statement regarding the incident, although Sin Cara (real name Jorge Arias) was kicked off the bus the crew was traveling on.

The description of what happened was that Arias was making annoying noises while on the tour bus and even though people were telling him to stop, he kept doing it. This led to Jericho more forcefully telling him to stop, resulting in Arias telling him to f**k off. Words were exchanged and Arias threw a wild right at Jericho before everyone jumped in to break it up. Jericho bit Arias' finger during the skirmish.

Arias was then kicked off the bus.

One description was that he snapped in two seconds without any warning or reason.

Jericho posted a cryptic Instagram video where there was swelling under his left eye. He said that if you hear any reports about him ripping somebody's face off with his teeth, he blamed them on bath salts and jokingly compared them to GHB and Ecstasy.

Earlier this year, Jericho and Brock Lesnar got in a backstage altercation after SummerSlam.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2016)

Jericho is probably no match for Cara.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Evolve?? Wtf do you want AJ to do?? Dance and sing? He's already the best in the world. He doesnt have to do shit to get over since he's already established.



Do you ever reflect on what you write before you post it? 



[S-A-F] said:


> I'm alright with Dean, don't really see a problem with him. Seth is alright too, just needs to be booked better and Roman's problem is still what it was last year and the year before that: Lack of a needed heel run.



I really disagree tbh. But let's agree to that. 



WhatADrag said:


> Jericho bit Arias' finger during the skirmish.



How vile


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2016)

Hunico the GOAT taking no shit from nobody. But don't start shit with Jericho man.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I was on episode 1 last sunday. Yesterday I was caught up.
> 
> 
> The walking dead season 7 episode 1 had 17 million views. I didn't know a TV show had that type of power still.


Jesus christ that's faster than me and my cousins marathoning of the show last year.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 7, 2016)

As soon as Shinsuke gets out of NXT it's going to be the Shinsuke show. However, I did use to think that'd be the case with Fin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

Sauce said:


> As soon as Shinsuke gets out of NXT it's going to be the Shinsuke show. However, I did use to think that'd be the case with Fin.


Well to be fair he got hurt but still won the title within a month.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jesus christ that's faster than me and my cousins marathoning of the show last year.


Was hooked on it man. Avoided sleep avoided responsibilities avoided people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Was hooked on it man. Avoided sleep avoided responsibilities avoided people.


This is an elite elite mentality and dedication. I wish I had your fortitude when it comes to binging on shows I enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Sauce said:


> As soon as Shinsuke gets out of NXT it's going to be the Shinsuke show


What do you mean?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is an elite elite mentality and dedication. I wish I had your fortitude when it comes to binging on shows I enjoy.


The Walking Dead gave me that feeling most shows never do. It felt like the first time I got into One Piece and had all those episodes to watch.

It's a rare feeling I get.

Wish WWE would give me that feeling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm surprised to hear that since I don't think The Walking Dead is a very good show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Was hooked on it man. Avoided sleep avoided responsibilities avoided people.


Damn that's some true dedication that I might not have even though I marathoned 100+ ep series before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised to hear that since I don't think The Walking Dead is a very good show.


Its okay I forgive you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm still not caught up with the latest season of Walking Dead and I don't know when I will be since I'm waiting on my cousin to come over and he's been taking his sweet time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm still not caught up with the latest season of Walking Dead and I don't know when I will be since I'm waiting on my cousin to come over and he's been taking his sweet time.


Just know the biggest heel of all time is in season 7.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Just read about tonight's main event.  It sounds fun.  But is certainly doesn't make a whole hell of a lot of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

It is kind of funny that it is so hard to find a babyface in the SS Men's match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Just know the biggest heel of all time is in season 7.


Bigger heel than the governor and the others?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bigger heel than the governor and the others?


yup


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> yup


Shit. say no more, I'l be checking it out real soon. The homie sadly already spoiled two deaths for me from a later season.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2016)

resuv vs sami to decide who will face ziggler at ss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2016)

Man hearing about Hunicara vs. Jericho makes me miss the fuck out of the Hunico character
Fucking Elite Theme


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

It cracks me up because I can just imagine everyone basically enduring this guy that is being extremely annoying.  And Jericho in idgaf mode telling him off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I think on paper, Raw sounds like it will be good tonight.

Some of the matches don't make a lot of sense when you consider the team format for the upcoming ppv.  But oh well.  I know better than to complain about storyline stupidity.

I'm also disappointed with the Raw women's team for Survivor Series.  The quality of the ppv won't hinge on that match.  Should be easy for Asuka and Mickie to upstage.  Hopefully Alexa will be a monster in that match though; multiple eliminations.





WhatADrag said:


> resuv vs sami to decide who will face ziggler at ss.


The IC title match can be the best match of the ppv.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

So Steph to start off the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

The Codebreaker is actually kind of a dangerous move.  It legit knocked Enzo out in a match earlier this year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin Owens is a babyface in Scotland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol, damn those boos when Roman comes out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Good pep talk by Stephanie.  But she throws it out the window with the main event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Hmm, so Kevin and Jericho trying to mends fences for the time being..... and Jericho had to open his mouth a bit more.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 7, 2016)

Roman isn't bigger than Seth lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Well at least the have Strowman not picking a side but his own.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 7, 2016)

Brawn is getting a decent booking,fitting of him.I think thy are doing a good job


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm goin in raw without reading spoilers. 

Jeezus Perkins fucked his neck and head up there! Hope he's okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Interesting way to have a guy lose in front of his home crowd yet have him come out on top in a skit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Raw has better individuals on their team.


PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting way to have a guy lose in front of his home crowd yet have him come out on top in a skit.


It makes sense.  Get the crowd more interested in a cruiserweight segment.  Make Kendrick look like a despicable heel.  Build towards a program with Swann.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Things have gone pretty well for Sami the last 3-4 weeks.  It looked like he was buried like Neville about a month ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

What in the fuck happen to Steven Seagal. 

Anyway, so they are gathering the tag teams to make the final cut for the SS team then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Ouch, Sheamus is eating those insults.  Damn, the "Red Rooster".   Holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I can't stand New Day.  They are so played out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

For a former world champ.  Sheamus really gets treated like a chump.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> What in the fuck happen to Steven Seagal.
> 
> Anyway, so they are gathering the tag teams to make the final cut for the SS team then.


Father time, something most men can't avoid.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

This is a long ass segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Do the guys know that William Wallace had a very horrid death.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are in another joke match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Truth was had.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

The last 30 minutes have been brutal.

I love that Smackdown is promoting Alexa/Becky like it is a main event.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alicia Fox is a boring choice.  Good for her I guess.  Another ppv match is a good get for her.  But she is definitely the least interesting name in the match.  It just showcases Raw's lack of depth.  Better than Dana Brooke though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Welp this crowd has a favorite.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2016)

Crowd giving no fucks to Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Holy shit, talk about killing the crowd. 

Nvm, here comes Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Bayley is a huge babyface moving forward as long as she is booked properly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Well that was an interesting segment.  Crowd pretty much didn't give a damn to let Charlotte speak or get a word in edge wise.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was an interesting segment.  Crowd pretty much didn't give a damn to let Charlotte speak or get a word in edge wise.


Tough spot.  None of those women are strong enough on the mic to handle a crowd like that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Get Dana off TV.  She botched the match again!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

This is maybe the best episode ever for Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2016)

so shitty Raw again guys?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so shitty Raw again guys?


Pretty disappointing.  Lots of long dead segments.

And poor Rusev.  This guy is a huge jobber now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Pretty disappointing.  Lots of long dead segments.
> 
> And poor Rusev.  This guy is a huge jobber now.



Rusev was starting to grow on me as a potential heel champion


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

You know what I gave noticed?  The crowd wants to cheer for Lana.  Multiple Lana chants the last few months.  The crowd cheered for her during the Roman/Rusev feud.  And they tried to cheer for her again tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

I actually wanted that powerbomb through the table.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2016)

Lol, gotta enjoy KO for that sign tear.    Well I think tonight was suppose to make Strowman look strong for a bit.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I actually wanted that powerbomb through the table.



Bad storytelling.  Jericho and Owen's if they were smart should have let them do it and then attacked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Bad storytelling.  Jericho and Owen's if they were smart should have let them do it and then attacked.


I don't know.  They can't beat Reigns and Rollins in a 2-on-2 situation.  It is advantageous for them to have a wildcard like Strowman destroying everyone.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

Kevin Owens is a fucking beast as champion.  He finds a way to rack up wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Jesus christ, this thread has died every time I come here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2016)

RAW just doesn't give me incentive to watch. Smackdown at least gives me incentive to keep tabs on it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2016)

@SoulTaker is on to something.  I'm looking forward to Strowman and Corbin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2016)

Holy shit read the Raw happenings, SOOOOOOOO BORING!

Seth getting ANOTHER SHOT?!  Roman as well?

People can rag on Dean but he's barely held the title this year and will most likely be placed outside the title after TLC so either Orton or Bray can settle their shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I think there will be some swaps after survivor series.  I think some midcarders will be elevated.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think there will be some swaps after survivor series.  I think some midcarders will be elevated.


Calling Corbin to be the MVP of the SS match. Strowman dominating is too obvious (he'll have his rampage moment for sure but the SD crew will put any lingering issues aside to take him out) and everyone else is involved in feuds with others in the match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Good point.  No one in the match has any real reason to hate Corbin.  And I don't see any non-participants showing up to attack him either.

I would like to see Smackdown win since I think they deserve to be rewarded for being the better show so far.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

And does Smackdown have an answer for Nia?  Charlotte at least got her off her feet with that big boot.  But I would argue that Smackdown doesn't have anyone as big, strong, and physical as Charlotte.  So they may have a difficult time matching that feat.

I see Nia winning the women's match for Raw.  And hopefully Smackdown wins the other two matches.  I want Rollins to eat the final pin so that Stephanie and HHH will really go after him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And does Smackdown have an answer for Nia?  Charlotte at least got her off her feet with that big boot.  But I would argue that Smackdown doesn't have anyone as big, strong, and physical as Charlotte.  So they may have a difficult time matching that feat.
> 
> I see Nia winning the women's match for Raw.  And hopefully Smackdown wins the other two matches.  I want Rollins to eat the final pin so that Stephanie and HHH will really go after him.


SD winning Tag and Men's 5v5s while Raw takes the Women's sounds good to me too. I do agree with Nia being the ace for the Raw Women's. Though then that leaves the question of the Tag Team Aces? Hope its the Usos so they can get momentum for a feud with Slater and Rhyno.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I actually expect it to be American Alpha.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2016)

I'd be fine with that. Really as long as a SD Tag Team looks good and gets momentum to feud with Slater and Rhyno as the two need a defined feud for their titles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I watched a video on YouTube.  And the premise behind the video was that Survivor Series no longer deserves to be one of the big four.  And I have to say that I agree.  Money in the Bank should replace Survivor Series.  Money in the Bank is a PPV that has consistently had major ramifications.  Money in the Bank certainly shouldn't be a Raw or Smackdown exclusive when it rolls around next year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

The Fatal Five was great last night.  And I'm sorry.  But I found the finish to be extremely satisfying.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

i actually fear for Nia's safety. every time she does a big boot, she's like one second closer on tearing her anus apart


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

i expected Stroman to win and have Reigns eat the pin fall to make the former strong. Braun needs this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Raw wasn't terrible so much as it was the corny house show shit that WWE does when it goes on these Euro tours and honestly I just think the entire problem with Raw is that the person who runs it is a fucking soccer mom. 

The problem with the cruiserweights isn't TJ Perkins it's that there's literally none of the story of vignettes to flesh out characters and the matches are watered down versions of what we had so what's the draw? People are like hur durr they're wrestling and it's not drawing but Kota Ibushi was eating fucking burning hammers in the CWC and now Kendrick isn't even locking up his submission properly to put guys away for a title?

I love Seth Rollins but legitimately they really suck at booking this dude. I honestly want him to just go to Smackdown. Trade him for the Miz and let's just be real about the fact that Vince can't book some of these dudes properly. Give Roman another dude to squash. 

I just don't think Raw is really a place for workrate right now. I mean the biggest problem I see what the product is that it's like they're a monolithic sports franchise that always gets the best free agents and occasionally can develop their own talent. Now the world is a bigger place so it's like they want to develop talent, push new talent, and extract value from old/prexisting ones in this fusion that really doesn't seem to work because they don't have the proper structure of a modern wrestling format. 

WWE needs a true G1 style tournament more then a lot of us give it credit for and they need to continue or go back to being liberal with their annointed ones eating pins. Sorry guys it didn't hurt Cena and it's not going to hurt Roman to eat a fucking pin every now and again. If Tanahashi can lose to Sanada, whose really so much better then what TNA did with him, or to Roman's more wrestling-athletic cousin in Tama Tonga then why is there this crazy layer of protection. They protect people over stupid shit then leave them hanging when they're needed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

Smack down episode 900 will have undertaker and edge with his talking show cutting edgeedge

Powerful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Smack down episode 900 will have undertaker and edge with his talking show cutting edgeedge
> 
> Powerful



Probably cause they're going up against election.

I'd rather watch Smackdown to help boost their ratings if I had cable


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I think this is bad timing for the European tour.  Raw and Smackdown need to count this close to Survivor Series.  And the spoilers being available 6 hours before the show is televised, that is just a lousy formula.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I definitely love that they kept advertising Becky against Alexa as the main event last night.  I'm not delusional though.  It can't actually be a successful main event. The crowd sort of ridiculed the women last night.  They would be excited for Becky's entrance.  But then they would be dead for the rest of the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably cause they're going up against election.
> 
> I'd rather watch Smackdown to help boost their ratings if I had cable



That's for next week not this week. 



Rukia said:


> I think this is bad timing for the European tour.  Raw and Smackdown need to count this close to Survivor Series.  And the spoilers being available 6 hours before the show is televised, that is just a lousy formula.



That's just the Euro tour. This isn't bad timing it's that they really have no other true alternative other then just turning the Euro tour to a live special as opposed to punting Raw like that. However I think this has more to do with Raw being 3 hours, which is a pretty illegitimate gripe but the explanation for this. Smackdown I'm expecting/hoping to be better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I definitely love that they kept advertising Becky against Alexa as the main event last night.  I'm not delusional though.  It can't actually be a successful main event. The crowd sort of ridiculed the women last night.  They would be excited for Becky's entrance.  But then they would be dead for the rest of the match.



Not really they shat on a segment where Alicia Fox was allowed to talk and Charlotte got go away heat.

Sasha got them to come back to earth when Bayley could not. The crowds and atmospheres are pretty different too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Bayley is not at all confident on the mic.  Hopefully she will improve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah a lot of people are trashing bayley at the moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

I mean it's not that she's not confident it's that her gimmick is literally supposed to be corny and cheesy as fuck. Like she's supposed to be even more kid friendly then Cena. 

I do think they have a problem with the way all the women cut promos. I just sit there and cringe when they insult each other or make these really terrible pop culture references. Like what the fuck was that Brangelina shit last night. 

There's still growing pains with these women divisions but this is pretty much the Bayley character. The problem is that they gave some of it to other girls because Bayley is really the one who references WWE history and what it was like to be a fan growing up and blah blah blah. But those promos only work so often which is kind of why I just think WWE needs to give the women on all shows less mic time, do more backstage promos, and more after match promos. 

I just don't like the on the job training practices they employ right now. Because it's like any other sport if a talent isn't ready then you run the risk of killing their confidence and in this case the brand. Apollo Crews is the poster child for this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Sasha Banks is pretty bad on the mic too.  She said something last night that really confused me.  Something about how she couldn't hear Charlotte because of the crowd.  I don't know.  Her grammar got messed up and the sentence made no sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's for next week not this week.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the Euro tour. This isn't bad timing it's that they really have no other true alternative other then just turning the Euro tour to a live special as opposed to punting Raw like that. However I think this has more to do with Raw being 3 hours, which is a pretty illegitimate gripe but the explanation for this. Smackdown I'm expecting/hoping to be better.


Ah ok thanks for the clear up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Will Becky get a better reaction than Sheamus?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah a lot of people are trashing bayley at the moment.



I'm one of them


----------



## God Movement (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i actually fear for Nia's safety. every time she does a big boot, she's like one second closer on tearing her anus apart



Nia


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sasha Banks is pretty bad on the mic too.  She said something last night that really confused me.  Something about how she couldn't hear Charlotte because of the crowd.  I don't know.  Her grammar got messed up and the sentence made no sense.



She's got pretty bad garble mouth but it's not really just that is what I'm saying. The entire way the women are produced is just stupid dude. Like talk about how much you wanted this growing up, talk about females that inspired you, then bring up a male role model to bring back the dudes who are tuning you out, then get really fiery and say a catch phrase.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Too bad Nicki had neck surgery.  I remember that rack attack she gave to Tamina.  It would have been cool to see her go for it on Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

What the hell!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Corbin is hurt and off the Smackdown team?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

I think the booking needs to employ more multiman tag team matches for the buildup for



Rukia said:


> Too bad Nicki had neck surgery.  I remember that rack attack she gave to Tamina.  It would have been cool to see her go for it on Nia.



That'd be pretty impressive. I'm inclined to agree with you that there''s no way for Smackdown to really compete with Raw unless Becky goes into full Puro limb hunter mode and even then I just think Nia is too big. Though to Nia's detriment none of her moves are performed that well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I feel like survivor series was ruined tonight.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 8, 2016)

So I heard Zayne is challenging Dolph for the title. Does that mean he's moving to Smackdown? We need to get him away from fucking Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> She's got pretty bad garble mouth but it's not really just that is what I'm saying. The entire way the women are produced is just stupid dude. Like talk about how much you wanted this growing up, talk about females that inspired you, then bring up a male role model to bring back the dudes who are tuning you out, then get really fiery and say a catch phrase.



There's some dudes who don't care about female divas being good at wrestling as well. 

They'd rather have their sexual matches again


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it's not that she's not confident it's that her gimmick is literally supposed to be corny and cheesy as fuck. Like she's supposed to be even more kid friendly then Cena.
> 
> I do think they have a problem with the way all the women cut promos. I just sit there and cringe when they insult each other or make these really terrible pop culture references. Like what the fuck was that Brangelina shit last night.
> 
> ...



give Bayley Emma's autistic/retarded gimmick and see what happens


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

too bad you took the gimmick already Thor


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I do want to see Kevin Owens give everyone on team Smackdown a popup powerbomb.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

That would be a sight to behold. But does Fat Owens have enough stamina to pull those off?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the booking needs to employ more multiman tag team matches for the buildup for
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be pretty impressive. I'm inclined to agree with you that there''s no way for Smackdown to really compete with Raw unless Becky goes into full Puro limb hunter mode and even then I just think Nia is too big. Though to Nia's detriment none of her moves are performed that well.


What's going to stop stroman now?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's going to stop stroman now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That would be a sight to behold. But does Fat Owens have enough stamina to pull those off?


Fat Owens doesn't have stamina issues surprisingly.  I have never noticed them anyways.

Nia Jax on the other hand...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

why would he stop his own member?

Side note:



Smackdown is having a four man announce team now. Tom Phillips is added.

And I'm expecting next week to be good as fuck. Brock, Goldberg, Shane, Bryan on Raw.
900th episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

No one can stop Strowman now.  The only chance is that he gets fed up with Foley and walks out on his team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2016)

Damn, JBL going off on Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I hate that they ruined this match.  This 5 against the Raw 5 would have been a lot of fun.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> There's some dudes who don't care about female divas being good at wrestling as well.
> 
> They'd rather have their sexual matches again



Trump level



Rukia said:


> I hate that they ruined this match.  This 5 against the Raw 5 would have been a lot of fun.



I agree man. I'm really not into this at all. 

I don't want Shane vs Brock at Mania either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Shane isn't a wrestler.  I mean I can't even take the match seriously with him involved.  People were excited about Corbin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2016)

Well we pretty much can guess which team is going to win at SS with the amount of distention within the group.  Also, anyone on the SD women's division that can handle Nia in power.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Things have shifted in Raw's favor.  They should be heavy favorites in both the men's match and the woman's match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why would he stop his own member?



I just want to see a Shield triple bomb on AJ styles


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Damn.  That promo video made Alexa/Becky look fantastic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not mad about the Shane decision. WWE has to book the match properly because the obvious answer is that stroman and roman will be untouchable. They could easily eliminate Braun with Bray storyline wise or something.

Feel like it should go like this
Raw women win
Tag team win can go to either
Smackdown wins the top guys match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm enjoying this match.  All of the holds make it a bit slow.  But they are trying to tell a story out there.  And I think it is working.  Mainly because Becky is over.  If Alexa was doing this against Naomi, Alicia, or Summer Rae.. the crowd would be chanting "this is boring".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

Geezus they insert Shane Mcmahon over Baron Corbin?!!


FUCK MAN SHANE VS BROCKO IS HAPPENING!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2016)

Well what's Shane's track record at the Survivor Series event.  Last elimination match I saw him in was the invasion story line which he lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well what's Shane's track record at the Survivor Series event.  Last elimination match I saw him in was the invasion story line which he lost.



They're putting the seeds for a Shane vs Brock feud. Something that nobody wants other than Vince.  

Plus Corbin needed a shot in the main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Really good women's match.  Looking forward to TLC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Come on.  Daniel Bryan is definitely fighting Miz at some point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

DB coming back for one match with Miz would be great. They are built so well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Apollo Crews has become the biggest jobber on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

He's the new Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Kane needs to retire.  No one cares about him anymore.  It is actually sad when he comes out now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

"The guy with the woman's title."  Styles making fun of the Universal Title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw wasn't terrible so much as it was the corny house show shit that WWE does when it goes on these Euro tours and honestly I just think the entire problem with Raw is that the person who runs it is a fucking soccer mom.
> 
> The problem with the cruiserweights isn't TJ Perkins it's that there's literally none of the story of vignettes to flesh out characters and the matches are watered down versions of what we had so what's the draw? People are like hur durr they're wrestling and it's not drawing but Kota Ibushi was eating fucking burning hammers in the CWC and now Kendrick isn't even locking up his submission properly to put guys away for a title?
> 
> ...






who the hell is this? He has a podcast with Lance Storm. Dude is full of himself.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's just happy to be on tv though


Yeah he should go back to NXT and find a personality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah he should go back to NXT and find a personality.



Pretty much.


Also the fact that WWE is doing Shane vs Brock got me to look for something.


Just replace industry with company and it still applies


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

Smackdown was way better than Raw.  The 3-on-3 match was terrible. And Shane joining SS is a mess.  But it was a decent show.


----------



## Ae (Nov 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> DO IT BERNIE!



From election thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> From election thread



God bless this post 

Soon my hispanic ass will be thrown over the top rope of America.

It was good knowing you gents


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

I would gladly join the Donald Trump's Kiss my Ass Club 

If Shane wants to die that badly then we should let him have some fun lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I would gladly join the Donald Trump's Kiss my Ass Club
> 
> If Shane wants to die that badly then we should let him have some fun lol



I'd join his if he let me join his daughter's grab her by the pussy club 


I'm sorry


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

Do you want to get deported!??? 

Not familiar with his daughter care to post some pics?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Do you want to get deported!???
> 
> Not familiar with his daughter care to post some pics?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

I want to master dem titties


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

dear lord

im glad i voted for trump

all hail his daughter and those titties


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

Titties are love, titties are life


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

i'll make those my love pillows 


btw, it was nice to see Kalisto burying a 7' tall Baron Corbin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i'll make those my love pillows
> 
> 
> btw, it was nice to see Kalisto burying a 7' tall Baron Corbin



Kalisto's the first wrestler being sent back to Mejico on live tv


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kalisto's the first wrestler being sent back to Mejico on live tv



gotta embrace the homeland


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> gotta embrace the homeland



The homeland won't embrace him 

He'll just have Baron throw him to Canada


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

WWE rivalries Trish and Lita is on right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Kalisto is a Jericho and Fat Owens fan then


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Liked how Kallisto held his own instead of getting jobbed out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

I am the man!

It's my title!

God, I love Owens.  Great in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Wonder if Kalisto is winning since the Cruiserweight show is coming on after Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> Also the fact that WWE is doing Shane vs Brock got me to look for something.
> ...


Because the numbers for Shane/Taker did good wwe thinks Shane is a mega draw so they'll waste brock's match on him. Not that it matters much anymore since Brock will just take any poor sap he faces into suplex city.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Ellsworth overstaying his welcome need to be gone after Survivor Series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Because the numbers for Shane/Taker did good wwe thinks Shane is a mega draw so they'll waste brock's match on him. Not that it matters much anymore since Brock will just take any poor sap he faces into suplex city.



I'd like to see Ambrose take Shane's spot


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

WWE hall of fame Alumni our president.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd like to see Ambrose take Shane's spot


You really have a funny way of expressing your love for Ambrose. 



WhatADrag said:


> WWE hall of fame Alumni our president.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

lmao he trashes dean more than anyone in here. 
it's weird


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2016)

Hmm, so what is Shane's official role in the WWE company anyway?  I know he has other responsibilities in other business ventures elsewhere but what part does he play in his father's company at the moment.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 9, 2016)

I hope Reigns buries Shane at SVS.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 9, 2016)

I just want Balor to return man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I hope Reigns buries Shane at SVS.


Superman Punch to Shane!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Shane reminds me of our manager/playing coach back in the day.

We use to compete and tried to represent our country through Counterstrike. I dunno if you guys still remember World Cyber Games.. we qualified twice but got defeated on the 2nd round. 

Our manager, which is also the owner of the game cafe where we practice was also insistent on playing with us as the 5th man 

that will be fine however he's not that good enough. 

Shane is like that also trying to fit himself in for a match that is not meant for him just to what? satisfy his ego maybe? lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Shane isn't a wrestler.  I mean I can't even take the match seriously with him involved.  People were excited about Corbin.



I just don't think a guy his age, who yeah isn't a wrestler but is one of the best spot monkeys ever, gets these spots. Even the Taker spot I wasn't even really cool with. Happy as hell to have him back and the build was strong but I hate his punches.



Rukia said:


> Things have shifted in Raw's favor.  They should be heavy favorites in both the men's match and the woman's match.



The men's match really isn't as much of an issue. The craftier character archetypes are on Smackdown since there's like 1 face on the entire team and they can employ actual heel tactics. The women is an entirely different issue since you basically need to create a drama filled storyline where the team is coming apart from within.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

@SoulTaker did you like the women's title match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

That tweet doesn't make a lot of sense.  I get the bottom line, but it is a very confusing analogy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That tweet doesn't make a lot of sense.  I get the bottom line, but it is a very confusing analogy.


Hitler went after the Jews

Trump used his campaign to go after immigrants and Muslims.

Sami is Muslim despite being born in Canada.

Just how he feels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Is it crazy the matches I'm invested the most into are Ziggler/Zayn and Kendrick/Kalisto?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes.  But i think we would all agree that the quality of this ppv is very low.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

I think the success of this ppv determines directly from The top five guys on each brand match and the womens match.

If Smackdown loses because Shane is the final guy and Brock comes out to destroy him
Major flop of a ppv.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Just got an email from the WWE that the Royal Rumble has been moved up by 45 minutes.  It is going to be a long night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump should be at WM

Vince should kiss his ass and join the club


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it crazy the matches I'm invested the most into are Ziggler/Zayn and Kendrick/Kalisto?



No lol. I mean you're smart enough to know that it's a trollish opinion to not be invested in potentially meaningful storylines for dudes who need to switch shows anyway. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> Trump should be at WM
> 
> Vince should kiss his ass and join the club



The 6 million dollar donation wasn't enough?



WhatADrag said:


> I think the success of this ppv determines directly from The top five guys on each brand match and the womens match.
> 
> If Smackdown loses because Shane is the final guy and Brock comes out to destroy him
> Major flop of a ppv.



Idk if this is years of WWE programming or not but it's not often they book good multiman matches. I think it's a tough style of match to work because psychologically they suck at basically saying the rules. Like they definitely need to employ multi-man tags more in order to protect guys they refuse to let get pinned lose.

If Shane is the final guy then the entire PPV is a flop, fuck Lesnar coming out. Actually if Shane pins anyone without it being because a teammate hits a finisher then it's completely retarded.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

> The 6 million dollar donation wasn't enough?



of course not! i want to see how Vince would handle Pres. Trump i bet your ass Vince will humiliate himself in front of live TV and he cannot do a single thing about it. That would crush Vince's ego 

Although im afraid, Vince doesnt have the balls to invite Trump at this stage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk if this is years of WWE programming or not but it's not often they book good multiman matches. I think it's a tough style of match to work because psychologically they suck at basically saying the rules. Like they definitely need to employ multi-man tags more in order to protect guys they refuse to let get pinned lose.
> 
> If Shane is the final guy then the entire PPV is a flop, fuck Lesnar coming out. Actually if Shane pins anyone without it being because a teammate hits a finisher then it's completely retarded.


If WWE is going to WWE. Then most likely they have nothing planned out that makes sense and Shane will be the last smackdown guy. I mean who doesn't love Shane? But the fact he's in the match over Corbin goes on not only his but Bryans word on the fact that Smackdown was the show for misused talent with no direction to be treated right. Shane being involved is no different than Vince, HHH/Steph being shoved into something. I'm personally fine with him in the match if hes doing a spot. But if he's the last guy on the smackdown team just to promote a Mania match no one wanted to begin with, I'm a lose it. 

One major problem I'm concerned about is the turning on a teammate/ interference in a match. Resuv/Miz could interfere in the IC match. Corbin/TJP could interfere in the Crusierweight match. Brock could interfere in the main event. Any of the women on both teams could turn on one another. The main event has turning on one of their partners all over it. Then I'm worried over the fact I see them doing something stupid like having Roman beat AJ clean. Or Bruan destroying these guys. 


They've got the ingredients for disaster set up more than success.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Shane vs Brock will end with Brock giving Shane an F5 through a trash can


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 9, 2016)

All I want from the singles team is to allow Seth and AJ a good 10 minute match up in the ring.Nothing more.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Just got an email from the WWE that the Royal Rumble has been moved up by 45 minutes.  It is going to be a long night.


Jesus Christ! So its going to be 6 hours long?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

> Booker T Thoughts on James Ellsworth: It is old. I’m tired of seeing James Ellsworth. This kid had one hell of a run, but send him back to the independents. I’ve seen this guy at a convention, I was appalled, but this guy is going to live this run for quite some time. He’s probably getting a good price out there on the Indy show. They’re probably bringing him in as an attraction, but the thing of it is, me personally I’m not a hater, but you must ride it for as long as you can. Look at Hornswoggle, he worked with WWE for 6-7 years, you can’t hate people like that, but you wonder how James Ellsworth fit into the WWE mold? It just makes you wonder. There are people in my Reality of Wrestling just scratching at the door, so when I see Ellsworth, there’s just gotta be a way, but you have to wait your turn, but it’s definitely getting a little old.



basically how I feel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

Booker T hates James since the latter can do the No Chin Music better than HBK


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Ellsworth should be taken in small doses. While I'm not sick of him yet I think them giving him a title shot was going a little too far. Kinda running the joke into the ground a bit and now he's the mascot for the survivor series team. They're in milking territory at this point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2016)

DBry and Shane were desperate since they dont have a Brock Lesnar level wrestler on their roster


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Did it make Daniel Bryan sick to announce Shane as the new member of team Smackdown?  You know irl he wants to put a real wrestler in there.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2016)

I think WWE did a good job making Braun seem like a legit threat one of the top guys


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I think WWE did a good job making Braun seem like a legit threat one of the top guys


Kevin Owens looked so small when he started punching Braun.  

But yeah.  Braun looks like a beast right now.  Harper will probably interfere and Orton, and Bray will probably help knock him out of the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You really have a funny way of expressing your love for Ambrose.




I'd like to see Ambrose get revenge on the disrespect at Mania . This time actually build the feud right  



WhatADrag said:


> lmao he trashes dean more than anyone in here.
> it's weird



How am I trashing him? I want a rematch cause I want them to actually build it up better and actually tell Brock to go all out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I think WWE did a good job making Braun seem like a legit threat one of the top guys


WWE actually made a non indy talent interesting for once. This is a total 180 from last year when no one wanted the guy on our television screen. 

The real question is can he actually put on a good 15 minute match with another wrestler. At the moment he has the Goldberg squash match mirror on that I can't tell if it's fooling us or hiding his secret in-ring ability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2016)

> Due to a decline in  subscription numbers,  officials are looking at making another change when it comes to the pay-per-view schedule next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you. Too many damn PPV's have saturated the network.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thank you. Too many damn PPV's have saturated the network.


We need more network specials tbh tbf. Did we even get any this year?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

I mean that's not a reason to why there is decline in subscriptions.
They could make more PPVs they could make less PPVs.
But when its a trash product regardless.
No one is subscribing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2016)

Nah man. Too many PPV's can even sour the most dedicated of fans. They should have like SAF said  some network specials of live events that aren't shown on tv every two weeks. Just to vary the product.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

What's the difference between a ppv and network special?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2016)

In before he's randomly starts taking a bunch of L's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm hearing

- over 20 wrestling promotions is going to happen during wrestlemania week. It's an all time high.

-Finn is healing fast as fuck. He could potentially be back around December.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's the difference between a ppv and network special?


Network specials are like a televised house show. Like that Beast in the East event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Network specials are like a televised house show. Like that Beast in the East event.


I mean when you think about it. Is there really a difference? One's a special the other is a ppv but ppv's are basically network specials themselves besides Wrestlemania I'm assuming?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2016)

Even though I'm tired of Ellsworth I'm happy for the dude. At wwe live events signing autographs lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean when you think about it. Is there really a difference? One's a special the other is a ppv but ppv's are basically network specials themselves besides Wrestlemania I'm assuming?


Yeah I guess that's true. I just want something like KOTR or hawaii tour shown.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2016)

WWE wrestlemania party next week already. No games played.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean when you think about it. Is there really a difference? One's a special the other is a ppv but ppv's are basically network specials themselves besides Wrestlemania I'm assuming?


 one allows more freedom to do stuff they normally wouldnt show on tv or ppv


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> one allows more freedom to do stuff they normally wouldnt show on tv or ppv


Like what?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2016)

On a related note, the Observer reported that Vince loved the "sparklecrotch" term that was first used last month. Apparently Vince was laughing "like a maniac" every time Seth Rollins used the term, which is why he had Rollins use it over and over. The term has been used once or twice since then but Vince did not order it to be scripted after the first week, which is interesting because he liked it so much.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2016)

Glad vince is enjoying himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Like what?



Like when they celebrated Jericho's birthday, Owens and Jericho had a sing along with the crowd.  Then had Jericho list the things he wants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Like when they celebrated Jericho's birthday, Owens and Jericho had a sing along with the crowd.  Then had Jericho list the things he wants.



Sounds like something that would happen on raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> On a related note, the Observer reported that Vince loved the "sparklecrotch" term that was first used last month. Apparently Vince was laughing "like a maniac" every time Seth Rollins used the term, which is why he had Rollins use it over and over. The term has been used once or twice since then but Vince did not order it to be scripted after the first week, which is interesting because he liked it so much.


Vince is so easily entertained. lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Like when they celebrated Jericho's birthday, Owens and Jericho had a sing along with the crowd.  Then had Jericho list the things he wants.





WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like something that would happen on raw.


Speaking of it, WWE posted the video on their YouTube page.
No lie was kinda hoping Y2J would say the WWE Universal Championship but it was still pretty hilarious.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 11, 2016)

_Billy Corgan announced today that he has reached a settlement with TNA and Anthem Sports & Entertainment but did not provide any details. Corgan was seeking his $1.8 million loan repayment and an additional $900,000, which was believed to be a condition Corgan would be owed if the company was sold and that was the major hurdle the two sides could not agree upon. Corgan had stated last week that he had the ability to turn his loan into a 36% equity stake in the company and also be able to sell that portion without the need for a court order. We have reached out for comment from Anthem Sports and are awaiting a response regarding the settlement. Corgan has said he will be doing some interviews next week to "fill in the blanks"._

Dixieland survives again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like something that would happen on raw.


eh not really. They're trying really hard to push Roman and Seth now as babyfaces.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eh not really. They're trying really hard to push Roman and Seth now as babyfaces.



What's that got to do with anything?

In that video I didn't see anything that wouldn't happen on a regular episode of Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that got to do with anything?
> 
> In that video I didn't see anything that wouldn't happen on a regular episode of Raw.



Yeah I rewatched it, fuck there's no variety at all!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2016)

Damn never realized a majority of Taker's mania matches are pure garbo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2016)

It seems to me that Fat Owens is intentionally and objectively raising his weight so that his running senton splash and top rope frog splash could do more damage


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank god they put the title on Owens.  No one else on Raw would be nearly as entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2016)

man watching wrestling lately has been like a chore. 

I do it cause I have nothing else I like to watch.

I got bored of Game of Thrones

Couldn't finish Breaking Bad cause I kinda lost attention to it

Walking Dead is just a boring zombie genre

Only thing I've binged or even watched remotely was Luke Cage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok Game of thrones was cause I was  butt hurt about Ned being killed off 


TNA looked awful.

WWE is bad at story telling and the supposed in ring talent I couldn't give a shit about other than say KO, Ambrose, Becky, and  Steph (for some odd reason she keeps popping in my dreams as my controlling waifu  )

I just end up watching youtube moments of each show.

I also gave up on NXT 



Sucks not having fun at watching it. Maybe I should say fuck it and enjoy Goldie vs Brocky


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

I can't believe how good Alexa/Becky was.  Fantastic match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> man watching wrestling lately has been like a chore.
> 
> I do it cause I have nothing else I like to watch.
> 
> ...



I'd recommend Daredevil or House of Cards since both have me hooked right now. Although I heard Daredevil's 2nd season gets kinda weak.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok Game of thrones was cause I was  butt hurt about Ned being killed off
> 
> 
> TNA looked awful.
> ...


You and your Steph fantasies. 

Goldberg/Lesnar 2 is going to be a spectacle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd recommend Daredevil or House of Cards since both have me hooked right now. Although I heard Daredevil's 2nd season gets kinda weak.
> 
> 
> You and your Steph fantasies.
> ...



I'll try them both. Maybe they'll capture my attention like Luke did 


It was more of a horror fantasy , I was crippled and she forced me to marry her. I was at a gray hospital. Scary times man 


Better not be just suplex city and that's it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Walking Dead is just a boring zombie genre


Don't diss one of the greatest shows ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't diss one of the greatest shows ever.



I mean for me 

Don't hurt me, I have a safe space


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll try them both. Maybe they'll capture my attention like Luke did
> 
> 
> It was more of a horror fantasy , I was crippled and she forced me to marry her. I was at a gray hospital. Scary times man
> ...


Yeah I really enjoyed Luke Cage too. I blasted through it pretty fast. Daredevil is even better imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2016)

I heard Roman got pulled off from the WWE European tour.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I heard Roman got pulled off from the WWE European tour.





You're praying on the Roman Empire to fall a second time but it will not happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Imagine if you bought a ticket for an event and now Roman isn't going to be there.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

Read it was family reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Raiden said:


> In before he's randomly starts taking a bunch of L's.


That has already happened though.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

This is what draws. 

Big money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Read it was family reasons.


It was family reasons hes not hurt nor suspended.

But I love the avatar brother.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kelly Kelly is a legend of the divas division. From a time when ratings were not sub 2.0. The era where more than neckbeards watched WWE to see good looking women on their television, nowadays neckbeards stan girls like Bayley who look like trash. A true legend of the division. She's right, there isn't one fan favourite chick who gets posted up on the Playboys and such. I'm hoping Alexa Bliss can be that one female as she doesn't look like a turd.
> 
> @Rukia
> 
> What do you think?


I have been saying it for a while.  Barring injuries and a career change; Alexa is the future of the division.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It was family reasons hes not hurt nor suspended.
> 
> But I love the avatar brother.


Thanks, Reinhard dat dude!
Right back at you with the Grimmer avy.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have been saying it for a while.  Barring injuries and a career change; Alexa is the future of the division.



Do you prefer the era of divas or women? And is Kelly Kelly a divas legend? Let me know as soon as possible


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

I liked the women's division a few years ago more than I like it now.  But there is a lot of potential; that is undeniable.  Keeping the belt on Charlotte indefinitely will cause things to go stale.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I liked the women's division a few years ago more than I like it now.  But there is a lot of potential; that is undeniable.  Keeping the belt on Charlotte indefinitely will cause things to go stale.



I'm very worried for the women after Sasha and Charlotte bombed at HIAC. Maybe bringing back some of the older divas will result in better performances. They are going down the right road with Micki James I believe.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kelly Kelly is a legend of the divas division. From a time when ratings were not sub 2.0. The era where more than neckbeards watched WWE to see good looking women on their television, nowadays neckbeards stan girls like Bayley who look like trash. A true legend of the division. She's right, there isn't one fan favourite chick who gets posted up on the Playboys and such. I'm hoping Alexa Bliss can be that one female as she doesn't look like a turd.
> 
> @Rukia
> 
> What do you think?


One thing I noticed is with sacrificing looks for better matches the current crop of women in WWE don't hold a candle to past eras hotties. 

Like Thickie Mickie was fine as fuck, thick as fuck, had a great character and could wrestle good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kelly Kelly is a legend of the divas division. From a time when ratings were not sub 2.0. The era where more than neckbeards watched WWE to see good looking women on their television, nowadays neckbeards stan girls like *Bayley who look like trash*. A true legend of the division. She's right, there isn't one fan favourite chick who gets posted up on the Playboys and such. I'm hoping Alexa Bliss can be that one female as she doesn't look like a turd.




it hurts reading this because of too much laughter


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> One thing I noticed is with sacrificing looks for better matches the current crop of women in WWE don't hold a candle to past eras hotties.
> 
> Like Thickie Mickie was fine as fuck, thick as fuck, had a great character and could wrestle good.



This is spot on.

If you want to draw and have good women's wrestling then you need to compromise. Women who look like giant toes don't draw, but can wrestle well usually as they need to compensate. After all, it is a wrestling show so I understand the mentality. But it is wrong.

Divas like Mickie James are right in the middle. She is good looking and can wrestle decently. The divas were at their peak at that point in time. This is why Trish Stratus and Lita are considered the GOATS. I believe this to be true.

"Thickie Mickie" it has a nice ring to it I must admit.



TerminaTHOR said:


> it hurts reading this because of too much laughter



Aha, another Kelly Kelly fan. I thought we were few in numbers, but alas, I was misguided.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

A bra and panties match with Bayley and Charlotte sounds like a nightmare waiting to happen. But bra and panties matches are known to draw big money. It's a strange one I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> *Kelly Kelly is a legend of the divas division. *



..........................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thanks, Reinhard dat dude!
> Right back at you with the Grimmer avy.


Real recognize real.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> *A bra and panties match with Bayley* and Charlotte sounds like a nightmare waiting to happen. But bra and panties matches are known to draw big money. It's a strange one I think.


Don't give me nightmares, bro.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't give me nightmares, bro.



I know that you're one of the few that is willing to admit that Bayley is peasant level.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)

the other bella wants to be back by the next summerslam. like bitch take care of the kid you're about to have lmao.
i'm convinced the bellas think they are an important major factor to this diva's revolution thing and people caring about divas again.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I know that you're one of the few that is willing to admit that Bayley is peasant level.


Yeah she's pretty homely. Looks like an old woman pretending to be a child.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> A bra and panties match with Bayley and Charlotte sounds like a nightmare waiting to happen. But bra and panties matches are known to draw big money. It's a strange one I think.



Bayley doesnt have enough boobs and ass to make the match entertaining... her abs though.. 

Charlotte looks like a 25year old Ric Flair with long hair and long legs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah she's pretty homely. Looks like an old woman pretending to be a child.


That's both cruel and accurate


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not attracted to either Bayley or Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

well to be real, none of the divas now are hot in the sense of having the total package when it comes to looks.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Bayley doesnt have enough boobs and ass to make the match entertaining... her abs though..
> 
> Charlotte looks like a 25year old Ric Flair with long hair and long legs.


Charlotte is basically Flair in drag.



Dean Ambrose said:


> well to be real, none of the divas now are hot in the sense of having the total package when it comes to looks.


Like I said earlier wwe ain't lookin for that anymore, they're looking for in-ring ability. Sasha is literally balding before our eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well to be real, none of the divas now are hot in the sense of having the total package when it comes to looks.


I'm attracted to Emma, Sasha, Nikki, Paige, Alexa, and Carmella.

The rest aren't my type.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm attracted to Emma, Sasha, Nikki, Paige, Alexa, and Carmella.
> 
> The rest aren't my type.


Emma's not that good looking face wise or body wise, Sasha's forehead is Sakura levels, Nikki's pretty damn ugly, Paige was  a cutie pie won't lie (lost love for her for liking Del Shitto) ,  Alexa's ugly, and Carmella needs to fucking eat.


Honestly I think Renee, and the backstage interviewer women are hotter than the women. 

Hell I  love bae Dana but she's a butterface.


Steph too .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

also welcome to non PC Murika guys


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

I like Jojo too tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2016)

Im a fuck the shit outta charlotte and bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Im a fuck the shit outta charlotte and bayley



Charlotte has potential, if you put a bag over her head


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

AJ Lee should come back.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2016)

Eva Marie is attractive.  I hate her.  But she looks nice.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also welcome to non PC Murika guys


If only wwe would follow suit and did away with their silly pc image.



WhatADrag said:


> Im a fuck the shit outta charlotte and bayley


Taken one for the team huh?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Emma's not that good looking face wise or body wise, Sasha's forehead is Sakura levels, Nikki's pretty damn ugly, Paige was  a cutie pie won't lie (lost love for her for liking Del Shitto) ,  Alexa's ugly, and Carmella needs to fucking eat.
> 
> 
> Honestly I think Renee, and the backstage interviewer women are hotter than the women.
> ...


Emma has a real nice body tho. Nikki looks like a discount Carmella Bing Jr which ain't too bad, I'd flip her. Paige could still get it even tho she's been dicked down by Boreritto and Alexa is far from ugly, bro. 
Carmella doesn't do it for me tho. Like you said she's a twig.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *Emma's not that good looking face wise or body wise*, *Sasha's forehead* is Sakura levels, *Nikki's pretty damn ugly*, Paige was  a cutie pie won't lie (lost love for her for liking Del Shitto) , * Alexa's ugly*, and Carmella needs to fucking eat.



I come back here after a week and the first thing I'm greeted with is irreparably shit taste.

...missed you guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Dean saying some shit that would require for me to have him deported.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

hot women in WWE roster right now in no particular order

Lana
Paige
Eva Marie
Renee Young
Alexa Bliss
NxT Ring entrance announcer (dunno her name lol)
Asuka
Nikki Bella
Sasha


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

women that are not so hot and has zero face value 

Carmella (looks like a camel)
Charlotte (looks like Ric Flair in a wig with big af muscles)
Liv Morgan
2 australian women in NxT
Bayley
Nia Jax
Sanity crazy ass girl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

"I want to take this opportunity to apologize ... TO ABSOLUTELY NOBODY."
Connor really dropping promos making wwe guys look like geeks.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> women that are not so hot and has zero face value
> 
> *Carmella (looks like a camel)*
> Charlotte (looks like Ric Flair in a wig with big af muscles)
> ...


Lol she really does now that I think about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

im fucking carmella charlotte and bayley

dudes in here acting like they got them looks or would even have a chance

i would tho cause im what a drag


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> AJ Lee should come back.


Punk would have a meltdown,  I think he's still not on speaking terms with Colt Cabana when he was just backstage visiting his buds


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Punk will cool down after a few more knock outs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk will cool down after a few more knock outs


Savage. and I ain't talking about Randy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> im fucking carmella charlotte and bayley
> 
> dudes in here acting like they got them looks or would even have a chance
> 
> i would tho cause im what a drag




How charming.


----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose, I'm not sure if that was a recent event but if it wasn't not cool not putting that crap in spoiler in regards with GoT. I really want to get into the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> @Dean Ambrose, I'm not sure if that was a recent event but if it wasn't not cool not putting that crap in spoiler in regards with GoT. I really want to get into the series.


Fire ass avatar you have great taste in television sir.


----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks bro, but I do need a better set.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> hot women in WWE roster right now in no particular order
> 
> Lana
> Paige
> ...


Thoughts on Maryse?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Geezus they insert Shane Mcmahon over Baron Corbin?!!
> 
> 
> FUCK MAN SHANE VS BROCKO IS HAPPENING!


I was a bit pissed at first, too but I'm alright with it now. Corbin is great, but this builds his whole gimmick as a lone wolf, self involved, un-containable problem. At least his momentum won't be on the line against Braun this way. 

I like how Smackdown balance Corbins dominance with not jobbing other talents, part of what makes him feel more likeable and less contrived than Strowman.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 13, 2016)

Well maybe alright with corbin out was the wrong word, but I really didn't wanna see Stowman take him out. This would have been a chance to have Luke Harper join, but oh well.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

WWE's want of Conor is at an all-time high after last night. Hunter was at the show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Thoughts on Maryse?



Maryse is middle ground. I mean, she's The Miz's wife right? I'm actually into MILFs and had several relationships with these kind of women. But i dunno if she looks that good without the makeup..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> @Dean Ambrose, I'm not sure if that was a recent event but if it wasn't not cool not putting that crap in spoiler in regards with GoT. I really want to get into the series.



It wasn't , happened in first season.

But my bad dude I legit thought most people had gotten further than that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I come back here after a week and the first thing I'm greeted with is irreparably shit taste.
> 
> ...missed you guys.




I regret nothing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean saying some shit that would require for me to have him deported.



Belee dat babygurl


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2016)

Bra & Panties match between Nikki & Alexa


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 13, 2016)

I would fuck Bayley, tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## EJ (Nov 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It wasn't , happened in first season.
> 
> But my bad dude I legit thought most people had gotten further than that.


 Nah dude, you're good. In that case I have an idea of who you were talking about. Besides that stuff happened years ago. I thought you were talking about just recently


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

Flow said:


> Nah dude, you're good. In that case I have an idea of who you were talking about. Besides that stuff happened years ago. I thought you were talking about just recently



Nah I gave up the show after that incident 

Ned was my fave


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would fuck Bayley, tbh.



you're into witches and hags?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

i would eagerly let Alexa do her Twisted Bliss move on me in bed


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

Liv Morgan is a baddie, fuck y'all


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2016)

Next to Lana, Cathy Kelley is the most beautiful woman in WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Liv Morgan is a baddie, fuck y'all



You always get the best pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> I WOULD smash Bayley. I've said this before. Not because she looks good, but because she's famous and shit, why not. But she isn't nice looking at all.


Bayley is a butter face

but she got a banging booty


----------



## God Movement (Nov 13, 2016)

Bayley would turn all of us down, because she's rich and famous. But if she wasn't. She'd be that ugly chick no-one gives a fuck about.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

Bayley isn't rich.  I have more money in the bank than that girl.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2016)

Bayley is the Duff amongst the horsewoman


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Bayley would turn all of us down, because she's rich and famous. But if she wasn't. She'd be that ugly chick no-one gives a fuck about.



So basically she'd be this thread.

Huh... suddenly her smark popularity makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2016)

I just can't sexualize bayley. I just can't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Kuya said:


> This guy married Sasha Banks this year...



Fair point


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2016)

Booo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2016)

Drag why you gotta try to bury men's hopes and dreams?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Liv Morgan looks like a junkie. Stare at her face for 5 secs and you'll know it. those eyebags reveal everything! 

Bailey looks like a witch. All thats missing is a broom stick and a pointy hat rofl. I would bang her sure, if she has a paper bag on her head. Her body looks great but she kinda looks the girl with an athlete's foot. no pun intended


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

WWE needs to bring Vince back and collect a cheap pop in the process.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2016)

THE BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

Stacy and Torrie are pretty hard to top imo.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Stacy and Torrie are pretty hard to top imo.


Trish & Lita ?
Mickie & Melina
Bella Twins
Kaitlyn & Paige


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> THE BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY!



Man that woman has a pair of legs. 

Sadly her asking fee has skyrocketed since she's a Clooney ex.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

You guys are pretty wise when it comes to


Gibbs said:


> Trish & Lita ?
> Mickie & Melina
> Bella Twins
> Kaitlyn & Paige


The WWE has had a lot of hot women dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man that woman has a pair of legs.
> 
> Sadly her asking fee has skyrocketed since she's a Clooney ex.


Dat keibler pie is what I like to call her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Trish & Lita ?
> *Mickie & Melina*
> Bella Twins
> Kaitlyn & Paige




You're kidding right?  
i'd rather have Victoria, Michelle McCool and Layla instead of those two


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Welcome to the Pro Wrasslin' thread, enjoy thy stay.



I actually find it to be a funny coincidence that it got to 2013 levels of thirst on a day that Flow popped in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Well not like WWE product deserves praise


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm hyped for Raw tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Will Roman Reigns be on the show?


Brock/Goldie confrontation.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2016)

Going to raw tonight can't wait to see Bork Laser face off against goldBork


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Going to raw tonight can't wait to see Bork Laser face off against goldBork


Hope you have a fun time watching Goldie and Bork. I hope Goldie doesn't slip this time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hope you have a fun time watching Goldie and Bork. I hope Goldie doesn't slip this time.


I hope Dana slips and a titty pops out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 14, 2016)

Dana


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I bet there will be an Emma promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

_Source: _

WWE officials reportedly want an appearance from current UFC Featherweight and Lightweight Champion Conor McGregor.



It was noted on last night's Wrestling Observer Radio that  "very much" wants Conor, presumably for a RAW appearance.
As noted, Triple H was in attendance for  on Saturday night to see McGregor become the first-ever simultaneous two-division champion in UFC history by defeating Eddie Alvarez for the Lightweight Title.

WWE has no shame.This is the same guy who dissed the shit out of the WWE recently lmao. Quit trying to get stars from other places and make your own places god damn it Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

McGregor doesn't do anything for me.  They brought Rousey to Wrestlemania and it wasn't like it led to some great WWE moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: _
> 
> WWE officials reportedly want an appearance from current UFC Featherweight and Lightweight Champion Conor McGregor.
> 
> ...


That's the thing they can't create any so why not borrow UFC's hottest star?


----------



## God Movement (Nov 14, 2016)

Hilarious. He took the piss out of all of their current stars EVEN ROMAN and yet, the E still want him. Way to make all of your guys look like fucking geeks. Well, he's big business and that's all that matters to Vinny Mac.

It is hilarious though. Triple H posted a Conor gif on his Twitter account. The boys at the back must be livid.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I actually find it to be a funny coincidence that it got to 2013 levels of thirst on a day that Flow popped in.



Well you know what we have to do then. 

Sorry Flow. It's for the good of the thread. 



God Movement said:


> SMH. You really pretending that you never have discussions about smashing celebrities?



There was that one time when I was 17.
Otherwise no.

That's uh... that not a condescending joke, btw.



God Movement said:


> Hilarious. He took the piss out of all of their current stars EVEN ROMAN and yet, the E still want him. Way to make all of your guys look like fucking geeks. Well, he's big business and that's all that matters to Vinny Mac.
> 
> It is hilarious though. Triple H posted a Conor gif on his Twitter account. The boys at the back must be livid.



In wrasslin', the only sense of pride/self worth that actually matters is the company's. (and Trips)

At least that's what I always assumed. Why else would goofball characters like Heath and Ellsworth exist? Why would Big Show and Mark Henry continue to stick around?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's the thing they can't create any so why not borrow UFC's hottest star?


Because he dissed the entire WWE roster recently. 
And WWE has no way of getting this man anyways it's just a false dream.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> McGregor doesn't do anything for me.  They brought Rousey to Wrestlemania and it wasn't like it led to some great WWE moment.


Well too be fair she's under UFC contract so UFC only allowed her to do this for one time. It would have been huge if she had more appearances.

But honestly a one time showing from Conor would be 100000 times bigger than Ronda at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

We talked about this a couple of days ago. I would like to see a bra and panties match on Raw or Smackdown; it has been far too long.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> We talked about this a couple of days ago. I would like to see a bra and panties match on Raw or Smackdown; it has been far too long.



It's the new era don't you know? We aren't allowed fun in the new era.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't know who I want in the match though to be honest.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Because he dissed the entire WWE roster recently.
> And WWE has no way of getting this man anyways it's just a false dream.


Vince don't care, he knows deep down he's running a locker room full a geeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince don't care, he knows deep down he's running a locker room full a geeks.


You right. Vince will do anything for a superstar.

To bad Conor doesn't even obey UFC demands plus he wants UFC to follow his. Conor not going to follow that WWE PG script lmao. And WWE would have to pay him millions.

Props to him for being in that position.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

can't wait to see no pops for Connor as the kids don't know who he is 

Vince will be like'.......' POP FOR HIM DAMMIT!'


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

He roasted the shit out of wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Honestly UFC proves that people don't want PG or light hearted stuff. They want blood, gore, and violence.

Maybe ..........JUST MAYBE that's why WWE can't get over anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Also the fact that they can't settle on either focusing on kids or on adults. They're not good enough to specialize on both.

Plus creative restrictions,  bad booking, overrated indy darlings


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly UFC proves that people don't want PG or light hearted stuff. They want blood, gore, and violence.
> 
> Maybe ..........JUST MAYBE that's why WWE can't get over anymore


No. It just proves people don't want to put up with bull shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Heh, so starting off Raw with Steph and Foley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No. It just proves people don't want to put up with bull shit.



what bullshit though?

WWE  is trying to be everything for everyone who watches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what bullshit though?
> 
> WWE  is trying to be everything for everyone who watches.


Having Goldberg vs Lesnar possibly as Survivor Series main event and relying on Undertaker in 2016 plus not turning Roman heel and a bunch of other bad decisions for no apparent reason is dealing with WWE's bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Having Goldberg vs Lesnar possibly as Survivor Series main event and relying on Undertaker in 2016 plus not turning Roman heel and a bunch of other bad decisions for no apparent reason is dealing with WWE's bullshit.



Again they're trying to be everything for everyone. 

Goldie vs Brocky for old timer fans.

Roman not heel for the kids and women who love him.

Undertaker for old timers again and kids .

They want to have the whole market of wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Finally interesting match ups


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Again they're trying to be everything for everyone.
> 
> Goldie vs Brocky for old timer fans.
> 
> ...


How bout create new stars.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He roasted the shit out of wrestling.



I just want to put some shit in perspective. The Undisputed, Skip Bayless' show gets 80k in viewers, First Take gets around 120k in viewers. Andy Griffith show reruns on TVland gets 200k in viewers. He's not aware or mentioning those things. I mean I get his point but it's like you want to discuss numbers and he's basically on the same boat as WWE relative to his industry.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Again they're trying to be everything for everyone.
> 
> Goldie vs Brocky for old timer fans.
> 
> ...



Which is possible and isn't a problem it's the way they present these things that's the problem. Like I mean Goldberg/Lesnar should be a thing that puts eyeballs on the card, but it doesn't and shouldn't mainevent the show. That's the entire problem with these things, they just pick the wrong shit to sell out for.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I just want to put some shit in perspective. The Undisputed, Skip Bayless' show gets 80k in viewers, First Take gets around 120k in viewers. Andy Griffith show reruns on TVland gets 200k in viewers. He's not aware or mentioning



That doesn't matter though. I mean no one takes him seriously nor cares what he has to say. Doesn't mean hes wrong tho nor what the average person or wrestling fan says.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That doesn't matter though. I mean no one takes him seriously nor cares what he has to say. Doesn't mean hes wrong tho nor what the average person or wrestling fan says.



I mean dude I had this very same argument with you like 2.5 years ago where I was showing you that UFC is more mainstream. My point is that the UFC's success isn't coming at WWE's expense in the way he's purporting. If it were then Dana would compete with Vince on a head to head basis but he doesn't.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Again they're trying to be everything for everyone.
> 
> Goldie vs Brocky for old timer fans.
> 
> ...


Too bad they can't seem to find a balance. They've been struggling to for years now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean dude I had this very same argument with you like 2.5 years ago where I was showing you that UFC is more mainstream. My point is that the UFC's success isn't coming at WWE's expense in the way he's purporting. If it were then Dana would compete with Vince on a head to head basis but he doesn't.



Oh we always end up arguing about two different things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Starting to feel Sheamus and Cesaro actually.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

I think the booking around the Big 4 is generally just fucking awful. I mean tbh this matchup is very interesting but it's like why wasn't this done sooner and that takes away from it. Would have made the shows more interesting.

I just feel like WWE doesn't need to become an indy or New Japan but that doesn't mean they shouldn't steal their booking ideas and make it more palatable for a wider audience. Every other promotion employs some sort of designated pin eater to protect their main event  feuds through multiman matches. Don't understand why WWE doesn't do things like this way more often.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro>>>

Whatever happened about Cesaro contract? DId he resign or what?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How bout create new stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How bout create new stars.



They don't trust anyone other than Seth and Roman though.





SoulTaker said:


> Which is possible and isn't a problem it's the way they present these things that's the problem. Like I mean Goldberg/Lesnar should be a thing that puts eyeballs on the card, but it doesn't and shouldn't mainevent the show. That's the entire problem with these things, they just pick the wrong shit to sell out for.




I don't know man. Too many directions to me feels like there's no direction at all. 

It all feels jumbled up.

Like I learned in Marketing class, that the more spread out you become, the less effective you become at reaching any market . Prioritizing one aspect of the audience might help them do better . 





[S-A-F] said:


> Too bad they can't seem to find a balance. They've been struggling to for years now.



That's why I'd respect them better if they just focused on a certain market and once they've gotten strong in it, then move to the next one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro should win this. It wont even harm Roman and Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

He's booked like shit and always getting title shots like every other shield member.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

shit streaming's actually working. Guess I'll watch


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They don't trust anyone other than Seth and Roman though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aka fans tired of dealing with WWE bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> aka fans tired of dealing with WWE bullshit


I suppose some have left.

I know I haven't watched a Raw in about a month.

or Smackdown other than clips


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

From a business stand-point it would be stupid to alienate the PG-crowd. It would murder them after spending years catering to families and shit. It wont be like the AE, where the product back then is still retaining the hardcore fans. The smart thing is to keep doing this, at least until this PC-trend is over with. Tbh, I don't think wrestling will ever have another era like the 90s where it made that many fans in one go. Unless something drastic happens like with comics doing movies now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I suppose some have left.
> 
> I know I haven't watched a Raw in about a month.
> 
> or Smackdown other than clips


I mean you were right on they got everything for every wrestling fan out there but they don't execute anything properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmm, so Reigns/Owens over Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

well at least Cesaro didn't eat the pin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know man. Too many directions to me feels like there's no direction at all.
> 
> It all feels jumbled up.
> 
> Like I learned in Marketing class, that the more spread out you become, the less effective you become at reaching any market . Prioritizing one aspect of the audience might help them do better .



Idk my biggest problem with blanket criticisms like this are that they completely ignore the fact that the other promotions run like this as well, they have even more segmented booking as they actually let other belts highlight shows.

I mean your talking about marketing the product and not necessarily about marketing their cards. It's about how many people each match is drawing and getting the combo that will max out viewers so of course it's meant to appeal to a large cross segment. 

In terms of the marketing aspect I think what's jumbled is the fact that they market it as sports entertainment when they try to take the sporting elements out a majority of the time to make a product that's kind of too stupid to sustain itself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Reigns/Owens over Sheamus/Cesaro.



Like it always has been. Two random Maineventers always > an actual team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean you were right on they got everything for every wrestling fan out there but they don't execute anything properly.



Agreed man. They don't and it's a shame. Plus seeing WWE youtube and everyone's calling for The Shield again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk my biggest problem with blanket criticisms like this are that they completely ignore the fact that the other promotions run like this as well, they have even more segmented booking as they actually let other belts highlight shows.
> 
> I mean your talking about marketing the product and not necessarily about marketing their cards. It's about how many people each match is drawing and getting the combo that will max out viewers so of course it's meant to appeal to a large cross segment.
> 
> In terms of the marketing aspect I think what's jumbled is the fact that they market it as sports entertainment when they try to take the sporting elements out a majority of the time to make a product that's kind of too stupid to sustain itself.



That is true. When I watched NJPW for a bit, they had a bit of everything and it meshed well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> From a business stand-point it would be stupid to alienate the PG-crowd. It would murder them after spending years catering to families and shit. It wont be like the AE, where the product back then is still retaining the hardcore fans. The smart thing is to keep doing this, at least until this PC-trend is over with. Tbh, I don't think wrestling will ever have another era like the 90s where it made that many fans in one go. Unless something drastic happens like with comics doing movies now.


It doesn't have to be AE like or super violent though. People tend to bring up the attitude era or violence being a solution tend to forget no matter what it's rated, if the show is good people will watch. A little violence and blood won't help anything if nobody is interested in these characters.

I mean there are wrestling programs that have dudes getting slammed through glass and nobody watches that shit.
And are we going to ignore the fact when Brock broke into Orton at summerslam everybody complained Brock went to far but we want AE back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Welp so much for Jericho's gifts.    Would get one of those scarfs though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It doesn't have to be AE like or super violent though. People tend to bring up the attitude era or violence being a solution tend to forget no matter what it's rated, if the show is good people will watch. A little violence and blood won't help anything if nobody is interested in these characters.
> 
> I mean there are wrestling programs that have dudes getting slammed through glass and nobody watches that shit.
> And are we going to ignore the fact when Brock broke into Orton at summerslam everybody complained Brock went to far but we want AE back?



True. But you can't deny that their kind of PG is kinda restrictive. I read once that wrestlers can't say they hate each other.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm having problems with the stream tonight.  Barely able to watch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Like it always has been. Two random Maineventers always > an actual team.



They did it in NXT last year with Joe/Balor and Corbin/Rhyno. It's not even like tag teams stand a chance with better teamwork. Smh on that trope.



WhatADrag said:


> It doesn't have to be AE like or super violent though. People tend to bring up the attitude era or violence being a solution tend to forget no matter what it's rated, if the show is good people will watch. A little violence and blood won't help anything if nobody is interested in these characters.
> 
> I mean there are wrestling programs that have dudes getting slammed through glass and nobody watches that shit.
> And are we going to ignore the fact when Brock broke into Orton at summerslam everybody complained Brock went to far but we want AE back?



They're saying Brock went too far because of how concussion conscious people are.

Though isn't the comparison point the Rock n Wrestling and New Generation eras? There was blood there too and it wasn't like in the AE while still having the 'entertainment' comedy aspects of today. So it's not like WWE can't be contemporarily PG and have blood.

Still I get what you're saying just things that make the product more meaningful to even get to a place where color would enhance it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

When you have a friend who lets you use his network so you don't have to pay>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They did it in NXT last year with Joe/Balor and Corbin/Rhyno. It's not even like tag teams stand a chance with better teamwork. Smh on that trope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is survivor series actually sold out?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

And the Fantasy Warfare just got real shit is so fucking stupid. How do you market Brock v Goldberg on that stupid fucking tagling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmm, so Bo Wyatt goes back to jobbing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is survivor series actually sold out?



Yeah, it's only a 20k person venue and they tour very well in Canada.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

They're still on this Passive Face Sami?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> And the Fantasy Warfare just got real shit is so fucking stupid. How do you market Brock v Goldberg on that stupid fucking tagling


No normal person says that shit lmaooo


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Bo Wyatt goes back to jobbing.



But he's won his past like what 5 matches?

Watch them basically never bring that up in order to put some heat on Sami and make Bo seem like he matters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah, it's only a 20k person venue and they tour very well in Canada.


Excited for the crowd factor. Canada never disappointing for big events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Sami happy cause he knows he's being traded to Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Holy shit. They finally show the right graphic for a promoted title match if there's a possibility the title might change hands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sami happy cause he knows he's being traded to Smackdown



Imagine they get him and the cruiserweights both.

I know lots of people don't think the cruiserweights are being moved but I think most of the signs that matter point to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> And the Fantasy Warfare just got real shit is so fucking stupid. How do you market Brock v Goldberg on that stupid fucking tagling



Playing on nostalgia hard though I guessing they are hoping for a less smark crowd then what they got at WM 20.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Imagine they get him and the cruiserweights both.
> 
> I know lots of people don't think the cruiserweights are being moved but I think most of the signs that matter point to it.



Yeah I think they are moving both. Cruiserweights feel more Smackdowny anyways. 

Sami can hold on to the IC belt. 

Then feud with Ziggler again , then Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

This is what I was talking about! They do these random in-ring interviews after matches every other few months then stop.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

They need to do more of these post-match interview segments. Shit is way better then the let's all stand in the ring and hurl terrible ass insults that were made by a sitcom writer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Imagine they get him and the cruiserweights both.
> 
> I know lots of people don't think the cruiserweights are being moved but I think most of the signs that matter point to it.



It's probably gonna be Sami and Cruiser weight division  , for Miz , Nikki, and Carmella .


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I think they are moving both. Cruiserweights feel more Smackdowny anyways.
> 
> Sami can hold on to the IC belt.
> 
> Then feud with Ziggler again , then Dean



I mean that's true but its more about filling up time on Raw. 

Idk it seems really incredibly stupid that they would film and produce a Cruiserweight show on Smackdown and fly the cruiserweights between the Raw and Smackdown venues for tapings on this extra show. Shit just seems all over the place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't see Sami winning the IC title. I don't want him to neither.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah, Sling TV just isn't cooperating tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean that's true but its more about filling up time on Raw.
> 
> Idk it seems really incredibly stupid that they would film and produce a Cruiserweight show on Smackdown and fly the cruiserweights between the Raw and Smackdown venues for tapings on this extra show. Shit just seems all over the place.



Yeah that's why I think they're probably moving Shinsuke and Joe to Raw to help with that.

Cruiserweights will be consolation prize.

Also Mickie James (she wants to go on main roster again) and Asuka for Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

It's way too early for these possible title transfers anyway. Let the brand split sink in first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, Sling TV just isn't cooperating tonight.



Check bosscast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's way too early for these possible title transfers anyway. Let the brand split sink in first.



WWE already hinted at a trade though.

IC title won't transfer if Sami gets traded to Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh speaking of Cruiserweights, why are they uniting?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Watching this segment is like watching middle schoolers act for a play.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Sin Cara almost started a backstage fight.

Violent man.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know who I want in the match though to be honest.


Nikki vs Alexa obviously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

New Day continuing the geekish ways. Vince must be in disgust


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Well New Day out there promoting their products.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

The Merch Day


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Surprised New Day still over AF.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

New Day is awful.  They really are brutal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmm, I'm thinking if the RCL ever started up again do you think Jericho host that as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

da  fuq is this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

God I love Jericho's shenanigans and mannerisms so much. Wish he was 10 years younger so he could go on for even longer.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Raw will definitely win at SS.  They just have better talent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

It would really suck if this was New Day's ceiling here. I don't really think they get another run quite like this but I feel as though most dominant tag team ever will be the backhanded compliment that follows them forever.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raw will definitely win at SS.  They just have better talent.


Nah. Still got money on Smackdown winning the Tag Team and Men's and RAW winning the Women's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

*sigh* This survivor series seems really  anti climatic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Question. Is the Tag Team 10v10 once a guy is eliminated the whole tag team is eliminated or its individual eliminations?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Question. Is the Tag Team 10v10 once a guy is eliminated the whole tag team is eliminated or its individual eliminations?


typically it's elimination tag, down to the last man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* This survivor series seems really  anti climatic.


That's because it doesn't really feel like a battle between raw vs smackdown like the old ones did. They used to invade each others shows and shit, none of that is happening this time around. Its just a "friendly competition" now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* This survivor series seems really  anti climatic.



This is every big 4 man but especially this PPV which really is so lackluster nowadays. This PPV used to be good. Like it's not the Raw/Smackdown thing. Survivor Series the past couple of years has just been especially ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Also really want a Wyatt-Strowman showdown at SS. Wonder if they'll do some Wyatt Family shenanigans there by playing with whether he's still loyal to Bray or nah.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Well time to make Stowman look strong.    So chances he'll be holding some sort of title by the beginning of the new year.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

dark haired Eva?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Strowman can't lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

For real though. Bring back the brand invasions and all that shit if you really want to hype a Brand Split SS. While its too late to bring back all the hype necessary, having the SD locker room invade RAW during the Main Event then have RAW reciprocate on Tuesday would be so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Let's see if Goldberg can Jackhammer Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Before Corbin was ruled out of the match I was having him as the dark horse star. Now that Corbin is gone its going to take at least 3 consecutive finishers in a sequence to do it. Barring that have Bray just have him get himself counted out or attempt to get Brawn do so if you want to play on their past Wyatt family link.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> For real though. Bring back the brand invasions and all that shit if you really want to hype a Brand Split SS. While its too late to bring back all the hype necessary, having the SD locker room invade RAW during the Main Event then have RAW reciprocate on Tuesday would be so good.


All of the best guys have already wrestled.  What is going to happen for the last hour and a half?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

STROWMAN>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Strowman soloing


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

That was a great TV match

It's crazy what decisive booking can do for an episode of a wishy-washy product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

Sweet lord thank you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

friend. Graves referenced Rampage. Spot on mention.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Man I love Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> All of the best guys have already wrestled.  What is going to happen for the last hour and a half?


Forreal though. Its only 9:30 but barring Goldy-Brock and some Women's stuff I have no idea wtf they are going to do for the next 90 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

so much for wins and losses.  New Day has been kept extremely weak for a while.  When was the last time they won a tv match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> so much for wins and losses.  New Day has been kept extremely weak for a while.  When was the last time they won a tv match?


why do you even care


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Why do I have this feeling that Strowman is in the SS match is for Shane to probably be the one that eliminates him.  I mean he eliminated the Big Show in the 2001 SS match with the Invasion angle coming to a climax in that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Love how the camera is angling towards that Edge movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Stop fat shaming Heyman Steph.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Steph reminds me of gianna michaels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

being reminded why I don't care for Sasha vs Charlotte anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

what the hell is with this heel and babyface tag team tonight?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

They should probably make Nia and Braun a power couple or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Monday needs to be the last match between Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They should probably make Nia and Braun a power couple or something.


I ship it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Well at least we get to see a Charlotte/Nia confrontation tonight unless creative has them avoid each other on purpose.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Steph reminds me of gianna michaels.


lol what.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol what.


I see the resemblance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I see the resemblance.



from the face right? I can see what you mean actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I like Sasha.  But in my mind, Charlotte already won the feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Monday needs to be the last match between Charlotte and Sasha.



Shit was tired in NXT and it's tired up here too. 

Been wanting to see Nia/Sasha for awhile.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

powerful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

FUCK YOU MATTEL!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Hunico about to beat the shit out of Kendrick. Wouldn't want to fight his ass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like Sasha.  But in my mind, Charlotte already won the feud.



I mean what reason could you possibly have to take Sasha as a legitimate threat with Bayley looming and the fact she lost the biggest WWE woman's match ever in her hometown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean what reason could you possibly have to take Sasha as a legitimate threat with Bayley looming and the fact she lost the biggest WWE woman's match ever in her hometown?




Cause she's a big Eddie Guerrero fangirl DUH!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Corey and Mauro on commentary will make 205 Live worth watching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

Man last thing on my mind when looking at Steph was Gianna. Now I gotta look at her again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Kendrick needs to be kept strong going into the PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man last thing on my mind when looking at Steph was Gianna. Now I gotta look at her again.


how don't you see the resemblance. Got big titties and all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Nobody cares about Brian. I feel bad for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause she's a big Eddie Guerrero fangirl DUH!



I feel like one of the problems WWE has is that they don't protect people who are actually popular. It's like no you have to do it this way or else we won't make money with you.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody cares about Brian. I feel bad for him



But TJP is the problem


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody cares about Brian. I feel bad for him


Nobody cares about any of the crusierweights. And why should they?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like one of the problems WWE has is that they don't protect people who are actually popular. It's like no you have to do it this way or else we won't make money with you.
> 
> 
> 
> But TJP is the problem



Pretty much.  Vinny and crew's ego is sensitive after all 


TJP is bland generic animu hero, Brian is bland generic villain who has ability to be something more.

Alexander should have won Cruiserweight tourney


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody cares about any of the crusierweights. And why should they?



because they're risking their lives for your entertainment 


but then again as someone who believes story writing >>>> all, I love how this confirms it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But TJP is the problem


Nah. The lack of any semblance of a story-line nor unique style for the Cruiserweights (ditch the purple ropes and they are no different from the rest of RAW). Kinda hoping Kallisto wins and the CWs can get somewhat actual booking on SD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Cruiserweights need one of them Hurricane vs. Rock feud to make them legit again. Shit is still lagging due to Honrswoggle being the last cruiserweight champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

good lord this match is still going on?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Are they chanting 619? And I'm pretty sure I just heard someone say something about Jericho kicking your [Hunicara] ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

The cruiserweights are a massive failure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good lord this match is still going on?


Longest match of the night.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Cruiserweights need one of them Hurricane vs. Rock feud to make them legit again. Shit is still lagging due to Honrswoggle being the last cruiserweight champ.


I was hoping the current fanbase wouldn't even remember that but maybe the little bastard cursed the division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Longest match of the night.



Can we just get to Goldberg and Brock, and State of Affairs already?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NO MORE TAG MATCHES!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> NO MORE TAG MATCHES!!


welp don't watch survivor series then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

That tag match is gonna be boring asf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

backstage segments are god awful tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> welp don't watch survivor series then.


I can deal with it then but to do so many on Raw now. It's only gonna get people sick of them before SS.

Why not just have singles?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> NO MORE TAG MATCHES!!


Lol the upcoming PPV is all Tag Matches breh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Goldberg/Lesnar isn't main eventing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can deal with it then but to do so many on Raw now. It's only gonna get people sick of them before SS.
> 
> Why not just have singles?


why having tag matches to prepare for survivor series makes perfect sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goldberg/Lesnar isn't main eventing?


SD invasion?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> SD invasion?


I guess. Man RAW has been a drag tonight. Hope this confrontation makes up for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why having tag matches to prepare for survivor series makes perfect sense.



Guess this is Raw: Teddy Long's Smackdown.

Tomorrow James goes one on one with the Undertakah


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Shane is all of us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Lol those security guards will get rekted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

goldberg bout to come out sweating hard af


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

HA! Brock botched


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Yay. Part-timerMania: Survivor Series Edition

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Brock should beat Goldberg on Sunday.  Then Angle could run out and destroy Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yay. Part-timerMania: Survivor Series Edition


M-Maybe it can be d-decent ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yay. Part-timerMania: Survivor Series Edition


I agree.  I don't care about this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Stop using the 2k17 nameplate you fucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

This isn't exactly face to face tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

brock dont take care of his teeth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Goldberg burying the security guards


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goldberg burying the security guards



Right? Like dafuq mate?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Like a line of those guys are going to keep two bulls from going at it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Goldberg sweating big time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Goldberg gonna win with his sweat. Going to break out of all those suplexes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Brock looking like a jabroni just standing there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Goldberg as gassed out as Ryback.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Holy shit, Heyman really knows how to press those buttons.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

goldberg looks great


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Because that's how you book a monster that killed all your legends.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Heyman is such a troll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

gotta say cleaning his sweat on Brock's shirt is lulzy


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

This is what's missing from these feuds, that big fight feel. Listen to how electric the crowd got

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Brock should be a chickenshit heel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Why isn't Bayley in this match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

That match needs to last only a 10 min max Goldberg not prepared for this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

I hope Nia and Alicia win. Time to bury those overrated ugly wannabe wrestler hacks


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

So Bayley's at the table to learn how to do a promo then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That match needs to last only a 10 min max Goldberg not prepared for this.


5 mins tbh. ol Goldie already looks gassed after that.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Nia vs Chyna


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hope Nia and Alicia win. Time to bury those overrated ugly wannabe wrestler hacks


Agreed.  Charlotte should eat the pin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Nia being done well in this match


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Nia looks like a project to me guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Nia looks like a project to me guys.



She is but if they let her keep working on her moveset and get her as a good heel monster, she can be  a very believable women's champ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

And that....... really don't know what to say of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Alicia noooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

That was...something


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I like Sasha to have a belt.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Emma should have been in over Alicia.  And Asuka should have been on Smackdown.  No imagination behind that booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

If there is no SD invasion I would have just wasted an hour of my life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

So is Emmalina the new Eva Marie?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I called it!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I forgot about this stupid match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

oh its the embarrassed to be a wrestling fan hour.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

An hour of Survivor Series will just be everyone's themes.
Also I miss crazy heel R-Truth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Geez, why do you have Team Midlife Crisis come rapping to the ring every time they come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

The fuck is the game commercial with Cena losing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Glad I'm skipping out on this tag match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glad I'm skipping out on this tag match.


I don't blame ya.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

So no Titus brand tonight or was he a background character that nobody gave a fiddler's fuck to point out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

that fucking finish


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Give Titus a title match against Roman next week.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't blame ya.



I will say that Luke Gallows trolling was hilarious


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

The meeting of the powers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Still got it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Total Divas on Wednesday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

DB more over than most of Raw's roster


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

That's a cheap pop Bryan!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Taker back on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Riding the nostalgia wave.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

I wish Bryan's neck injury was like a year long work.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still got it


Never lost it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That's a cheap pop Bryan!


YOUR MOM IS A CHEAP POP!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

the crowd burying Raw lmaooo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Shane speaks nothing but the truth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Crowd burying RAW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Raw getting rekted by the fans

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Holy shit. Steph busting out Trips' shovel.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Here comes Team Smackdown!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

ellsworth comes in and burries them all


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Yup defo gonna be a SD v. RAW confrontation/


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm sorry, we didn't have to make a belt out of nothing


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

AJ shooting from the hip!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

Yay actual real feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

powerful


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Hope Bray and Braun get a moment.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Jericho looking at Ellsworth


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Bray and Braun get a moment.


Save some for tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

My stream just died.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Bray/Brawn moment.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> My stream just died.


Same


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Bray and Braun get a moment.


YAY


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

this is good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Randy Orton is big.  Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Back on. Missed most of the fight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

Good ending to RAW. Granted the fact that they had RAW stand tall (and I doubt there will be a reverse confrontation at SD) makes me think SD will win it even more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 14, 2016)

Guess Dean Jannetty isn't part of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

I'll wait till clip 

stupid stream


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good ending to RAW.


Funny how they needed Smackdown talent to do so

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Raw has Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Guess Dean Jannetty isn't part of this.



Dean is just about Dean


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

Obviously Shield will run things if they are on the same page.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Man those cheers when Bray had Roman in a Sister Abigail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2016)

I dozed off but I heard Jericho name calling Ellesworth in my sleep.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man those cheers when Bray had Roman in a Sister Abigail.


And the boos when Roman broke out. Almost feel bad for the guy. Crowd hates him so much. Shame creative won't do shit to try and help him out booking wise, though tbh the damage may have already been done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dozed off but I heard Jericho name calling Ellesworth in my sleep.



Yup, guy went off but not as hilarious as JBL when he's on commentary.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 14, 2016)

I reaaally wanted Dean to break up that Shield powerbomb but its all good
I think
SD Tag Teams win
RAW Women win
the men's is a toss up but im hopeing SD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2016)

The worst part of this?


Raw crowd popped for Smackdown in all the segment

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

Gianna Michaels!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, guy went off but not as hilarious as JBL when he's on commentary.


Mate who's that in your sig?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mate who's that in your sig?



Mahya Blythe of the My-Hime/My-Otome series.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

They might murder Daniel tbh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2016)

SD women winning would be the upset of the decade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2016)

Question is if SD men are to have a chance they will have to deal with the mountain known as Strowman.  I'm going to guess to keep the guy strong his elimination will be via count out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

@SoulTaker what's your opinion on this network debate special?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2016)

oh shit vader says he has two years to live.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> oh shit vader says he has two years to live.


Damn dude. Is this what he found out after his car accident?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn dude. Is this what he found out after his car accident?


Yeah heart doctors told him.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah heart doctors told him.


Well, fuck me.  Vader was always one of my favorites. Hate to see a time limit set on him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Fuck. Loved Vader so much in the 90s. Underrated as fuck. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## EJ (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Welcome to the Pro Wrasslin' thread, enjoy thy stay.



I love to admire women's physique, but I remember at one point in this thread every time I visited every time I scrolled down, at least half my computer screen had ass all over it due to this thread. Got annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Damn I missed a divas smashing discussion? Shame on my kliq for not tagging me. 

@Dean Ambrose @[S-A-F] @Shirker @ted. and @PlacidSanity

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2016)

SD Girls need the win badly. 

Alexa should pin Charlotte with the Twisted Bliss. That would boost her stock and SD need credible women. 

SD tag teams should win. Jordan, Gable or Slater should get the pin.

Kalisto should win because Cruiserweight title needs to be on SD.

Raw men should win.

I'm hoping Miz beats Ziggler tomorrow and retains. Miz vs. Zayn is more intriguing to me than Zayn vs. Ziggler. I would like Zayn to win the IC title and bring it to Raw. Zayn gets his push.

Lesnar should beat Goldberg. It will make it 1-1. They can have the rubber match at Royal Rumble. Then, Lesnar should also compete in the Rumble and win.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why not? She's decent looking. Or is it the gimmick that's a total turn off?


The gimmick and her face.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The gimmick and her face.



Well they are pandering to the kids with her but if the facial features are problematic then they could improve on that with her toy figure to sell a bit more of her.  I mean look at one of her figures out......... ffs.



Well her Network Exclusive figure should be an improve.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Wwe is offering subscribers the network free till January 31st lmao that's five free ppvs lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker what's your opinion on this network debate special?



Daniel Bryan is a fucking savage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The gimmick and her face.



Both can be worked around.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 15, 2016)

If Bayley was a masked wrestler all you would want to fuck her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

So will Raw show up at all on Smackdown tonight?  Or was last night the big confrontation before the PPV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Daniel Bryan is a fucking savage.



I'm about to watch this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Mick was rambling nonsense like a drunk grandpa last night.

Seemed like he exposed Shane for not liking KO or something in those lines. Shane had that why are you doing this face on.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I still think Naomi needs to get hurt tonight.  So Asuka can come as an emergency substitute for Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Both can be worked around.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Daniel Bryan is the best because he seriously seems like someone that doesn't gaf and is willing to just lay everything bare for all of us to see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

Raw main : jerked off by Vince and HHH. 

Smackdown: Actually liked by fans.

Yep this is why Raw should be heel and Smackdown babyface


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

The crowd last night was rooting for Smackdown.  And Steph went as off script as possible to voice her dislike for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Foley went a little bit off script there in the SOTWU didn't he?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

Never seen so much ass hurt from Foley. Steph on the other hand.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Bah Gawd Daniel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Holy fuck Bryan. Stahp it. This is murder. Name dropping TNA like... Fucking hell... 

EDIT: Steph trying her earnest to stay on script.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 15, 2016)

I didn't watch all of the segment. What exactly did Bryan say?

I just watched KO and AJ go at it. Then Roman destroy a few people.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I didn't watch all of the segment. What exactly did Bryan say?
> 
> I just watched KO and AJ go at it. Then Roman destroy a few people.


Then Roman getting boos dont forget that babygurl

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then Roman getting boos dont forget that babygurl



They weren't booing. They were voicing their appreciation of Roman Reigns!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

Still its insane that Raw literally threatend DB and shane and yet tried to play it off as the good guys overcame .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I didn't watch all of the segment. What exactly did Bryan say?



Foley accused Bryan of not caring about the GM job due to his obsession with returning to the ring, by which Bryan countered that Foley quit the GM job in 2001 to go wrestle for TNA. He then also name dropped Cesaro and Sami as wrestlers who'd rather jump to Smackdown than stay on RAW.

And earlier he mocked the Universal title once again, this time in front of Steph and Mick. Oh, and after Mick said the reason he quit in 2001 was because of his kids, Bryan argued by saying he's having a kid now.

Easily one of the best acts in the WWE right now, even post-retirement. Dude's brutal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## God Movement (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Foley accused Bryan of not caring about the GM job due to his obsession with returning to the ring, by which Bryan countered that Foley quit the GM job in 2001 to go wrestle for TNA. He then also name dropped Cesaro and Sami as wrestlers who'd rather jump to Smackdown than stay on RAW.
> 
> And earlier he mocked the Universal title once again, this time in front of Steph and Mick. Oh, and after Mick said the reason he quit in 2001 was because of his kids, Bryan argued by saying he's having a kid now.
> 
> Easily one of the best acts in the WWE right now, even post-retirement. Dude's brutal.





Bryan underrated on the stick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Bryan underrated on the stick



It's what happens when you don't confine talent to your out-of-touch sitcom scripts.

Bryan isn't even amazing on the stick, I'm pretty sure Owens would murder with free rein.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well they are pandering to the kids with her but if the facial features are problematic then they could improve on that with her toy figure to sell a bit more of her.  I mean look at one of her figures out......... ffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Well her Network Exclusive figure should be an improve.......




that's the most accurate depiction of Bayley i've seen so far


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Going after Owens on the mic is suicide.  He can bury people.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> that's the most accurate depiction of Bayley i've seen so far


 Shit's giving me nightmares.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Going after Owens on the mic is suicide.  He can bury people.


unless you are a great talker, like Rock, Austin, Heyman, Punk, Cena, Jericho, or even the Miz.

Also, who else thinks Taker is going to replace Shane on SD team?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2016)

btw, why did they feed Bo Dallas to Zayn after building Bo up the past 2 months?

Darren Young, Curtis Axel, a cruiserweight or local jobbers are the obvious choices.

So dumb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Kuya said:


> btw, why did they feed Bo Dallas to Zayn after building Bo up the past 2 months?
> 
> Darren Young, Curtis Axel, a cruiserweight or local jobbers are the obvious choices.
> 
> So dumb.


WWE that's why.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Goldberg mic skills so good now what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Kuya said:


> btw, why did they feed Bo Dallas to Zayn after building Bo up the past 2 months?
> 
> Darren Young, Curtis Axel, a cruiserweight or local jobbers are the obvious choices.
> 
> So dumb.


It was a squash match before Survivor Series.  They are counting on no one remembering.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Goldberg mic skills so good now what happened?



He looks good in comparison to everybody else because not only is everyone else pretty bad. But he's allowed to say badass shit like pro wrestlers should be. He's also got that rough voice which can carry his promos no matter what he says.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok, lets see how SmackDown does for tonight prior to the Survivor Series PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

oh the memories


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Smackdown is the best!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Smackdown just uses their time better. Looking like they're trying to end the streak of awful go-home shows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

How in the hell did Miz land that woman?!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Smackdown just uses their time better. Looking like they're trying to end the streak of awful go-home shows.


I have no idea how the show will go.  But on paper this seems like it should be a fantastic episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> How in the hell did Miz land that woman?!


he's awesome.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have no idea how the show will go.  But on paper this seems like it should be a fantastic episode.



The way they're approaching this seems like they want this episode to be great independent of Survivor Series. This is a pretty hot TV opener.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

I want to do To Maryse


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm curious as to whether they would essentially trade the cruiserweights for the IC belt then maybe just make another belt for Smackdown?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

fantasy warfare


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

I hate college sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm curious as to whether they would essentially trade the cruiserweights for the IC belt then maybe just make another belt for Smackdown?



I really hope not. IC title has been lit since the brand split. Transferring it to RAW would be lame. Smackdown literally has 3-4 acts(main event, midcard, women, and sometimes tag) to fill their 2 hour show. They don't need the cruiserweights.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Goldberg mic skills so good now what happened?



Vince tells him to stick to script and Goldberg can basically tell him no, go home and wreck Vince's PPV.

Vince tells anyone else to stick to the script and they say no it's simply put just a random employee that can easily replaced.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I really hope not. IC title has been lit since the brand split. Transferring it to RAW would be lame. Smackdown literally has 3-4 acts(main event, midcard, women, and sometimes tag) to fill their 2 hour show. They don't need the cruiserweights.



I just don't see how viable it is for them to fly the cruiserweights from Raw to 205 Live when it's taping right after/before Smackdown. You'd think Raw would keep them to pad the 3rd hour but that's really a lot of equity to tie into a division that's kind of DOA right now because they dumbed it down beyond recognition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Hmm, I thought Miz was going for a Surfboard right there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

is tom phillips even talking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I just don't see how viable it is for them to fly the cruiserweights from Raw to 205 Live when it's taping right after/before Smackdown. You'd think Raw would keep them to pad the 3rd hour but that's really a lot of equity to tie into a division that's kind of DOA right now because they dumbed it down beyond recognition.



But they're ruining a working format in Smackdown. To me, Sami should win Sunday and transfer to Smackdown (this way the match isn't for nothing), and you get an insta-rematch or feud. RAW can keep the cruiserweights until they know what to do with them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

holy fucking close count. that... that got me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

This match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> But they're ruining a working format in Smackdown. To me, Sami should win Sunday and transfer to Smackdown (this way the match isn't for nothing), and you get an insta-rematch or feud. RAW can keep the cruiserweights until they know what to do with them.



I don't disagree with you but it just seems like the flawed way they would approach trying to fix the situation.They really just have no clue what to do in terms of how to book these guys. Most of the shit that's good is accidental.

Love how this crowd isn't nuclear but you know they're captivated because they count along and respond to the spots.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> This match.



It has everything; continuity, good feud, good chemistry, good ass, and a big match feel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Miz with that heel win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

powerful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

That was a good cheat and it protected Ziggler's heat. He clearly got cheated in a really shitty way where it took 4 people to beat him. Miz's chickenshit heel game is so strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Holy shit. Zayn might actually win on Sunday.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I didn't see that coming.  Excellent twist.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Ziggler back to being a loser.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

Stop it. Do this when a match sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Zayn might actually win on Sunday.



That's what I'm saying, they'll add another midcard belt and just give Smackdown the cruiserweights because of the filming schedule. I just really think this is the kind of shit they'd do when they see something like Cesaro/Sheamus and dudes like Sami with nothing to do but not wanting to make them cruiserweights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't disagree with you but it just seems like the flawed way they would approach trying to fix the situation.They really just have no clue what to do in terms of how to book these guys. Most of the shit that's good is accidental.



Get rid of the purple shit. Treat it as part of the show, not some side-show bullshit like they used to treat the women during the divas era. Give the other cruiserweights some gimmicks, right now I only identify the others as black guy, other black guy, and guy with a turban.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's what I'm saying, they'll add another midcard belt and just give Smackdown the cruiserweights because of the filming schedule. I just really think this is the kind of shit they'd do when they see something like Cesaro/Sheamus and dudes like Sami with nothing to do but not wanting to make them cruiserweights.



I still think Sami will transfer to Smackdown. Ziggler might even screw Miz on Sunday cuz he aint doing anything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

> _*WWE 205 Live*_[1] or simply _*205 Live*_, is an upcoming live professional wrestlingWWE Network series produced by WWE. The program will feature the promotion's Cruiserweight division, wherein all participants are billed at a weight of 205 lbs. or less. The show will premier on November 29, 2016, and will air following _SmackDown Live_, on the WWE Network.[2]_Talking Smack_, which previously held the 10:00pm eastern time slot, will move to 11:00pm eastern following the debut of _205 Live_.[3][4]



That just reads as Cruiserweights to Smackdown to me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I still think Sami will transfer to Smackdown. Ziggler might even screw Miz on Sunday cuz he aint doing anything.



They've already said he's bringing the title back to Raw but I guess they can easily make some kind of reference to him forcing a trade?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Does Smackdown's roster even have enough cruiserweights? Also, it'll leave Miz, Dolph, and the other SD midcarders with nothing to fight for whilst overstuffing the midcard titles on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Ellsworth is on the list!  Ellsworth actually did a really good job selling his disappointment when he went on the list.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

Ziggler should retire there's nothing he can offer anything special on the table no more

Miz deserves to be the next WWE champ. AJ vs. Miz is an easy 4 star match imo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth is on the list! Ellsworth actually did a really good job selling his disappointment when he went on the list.



@SoulTaker 

See man. Ellsworth can actually have an endgame. Would be a decent journey.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Does Smackdown's roster even have enough cruiserweights? Also, it'll leave Miz, Dolph, and the other SD midcarders with nothing to fight for whilst overstuffing the midcard titles on RAW.



SD would get all of Raw's cruiserweights so they don't need to have any.

SD can make it's own title or really just be main roster NXT and not have a midcard belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Lol, that band reference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Natayla always gets the shitty gimmicks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Give Alexa her fucking title now!  ffs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> SD can make it's own title or really just be main roster NXT and not have a midcard belt.



Bring back the TV title


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Who can forget the fart gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Kalisto is trash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> See man. Ellsworth can actually have an endgame. Would be a decent journey.



Gotta wait and see. I mean I liked how they subverted the trope and had his interference tip the scales in Dean's favor. I just want it to be more things like that and less of him and AJ having matches.

This next match might be good. Oney Lorcan use to be Biff Busick and he doesn't have a character other then being really athletic dude who does a bunch of slams, but he's fun to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Jeeze, that botch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Gotta wait and see. I mean I liked how they subverted the trope and had his interference tip the scales in Dean's favor. I just want it to be more things like that and less of him and AJ having matches.
> 
> This next match might be good. Oney Lorcan use to be Biff Busick and he doesn't have a character other then being really athletic dude who does a bunch of slams, but he's fun to watch.



I meant the IC title could be his endgame. Should have phrased that better.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kalisto is trash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kalisto is trash.



It's like ever since that second match against Blake and Murphy he just has consistently fucked up every few matches/segments. It's kind of crazy how clean he was in terms of work for that first year and how sloppy he's gotten.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Ironic that Nikki is facing her pornstar name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2016)

Kalisto I had hopes for you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Coked up Shawn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Seriously, come at me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Why can't Nikki and Carmella be friends?  I think that would be really cool.  Celebrating wins together.  Beating up the other ladies.  Hopefully the WWE will eventually get there with them.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

Fuck I missed most of Ziggler/Miz and now I'm reading the title changed hands?? This doesn't bode well for Smackdown's midcard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

The women's match at SS should be a team bra and panties match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck I missed most of Ziggler/Miz and now I'm reading the title changed hands?? This doesn't bode well for Smackdown's midcard.


where do you find your sets every few days?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck I missed most of Ziggler/Miz and now I'm reading the title changed hands?? This doesn't bode well for Smackdown's midcard.



I'm hoping you caught a glimpse of Maryse though.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

King Booker!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

King Bookah?!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

KING BOOKAH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Where's Queen Sharmell goddammit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

booker>>>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Queen Nikki vs Her Doppleganger in porn Carmella


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Great entrance by Nikki.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm hoping you caught a glimpse of Maryse though.


I actually did see a glimpse of her fine booty in that outfit before I missed most of the match. Sweet lord I'd pound her into the ground walkin around in front of me dressed like that. Miz is one lucky piece of shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> where do you find your sets every few days?


This is images I found on google since I didn't feel like breaking out my dvd set. Probably one of my easier sets I made.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Miz winning the title tonight is the most shocking thing that has happened since Sasha dropped the belt to Charlotte at HIAC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

I'M JOHN CENA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Roman Cena in his full glory


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Carmella and Bliss have actual character traits which make up a gimmick. Unlike the RAW women. Sad but true.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

I mean Carmella really isn't that good but those little bouts of aggression and the semblance of psychology she employs makes her passable. I think Alexa is much better.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

damn dude Carmella going in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Shit, Carmella going for injuries.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

I'd like to Mount that Bella


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if Nikki is going to be knocked out for the ppv.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

I wonder if limb targeting was some sort of booking mandate considering how Miz/Ziggler was about the leg and this match has been about Nicki's neck. Becky/Alexa was about the arm. Talent sells these worked limbs and makes extra sure to sell it even if it's not the right side limb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean Carmella really isn't that good but those little bouts of aggression and the semblance of psychology she employs makes her passable. I think Alexa is much better.



True but she has presence IMO. She's very different in both looks and mannerisms than the others and that helps... A LOT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

this match trash

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Charlotte sighting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

good lord them titties them titties
my boo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Heh, Charlotte just appeared.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

gotta disaggree, theyre having a good match here


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Them titties sittin nice yeah, I wanna bite yeah
I could fuck you right yeah, all night yeah
Wanna bring it to my house yeah, on the couch yeah
Knock the pussy out yeah, get them out yeah
I wanna see these hoes yeah, bend it low yeah
Let me run it in the hole yeah, and let me know yeah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I think they are out there telling a story.  And Charlotte showing up really makes things interesting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> True but she has presence IMO. She's very different in both looks and mannerisms than the others and that helps... A LOT.



I think that she can mimic that trait but I don't think she's ever had presence from what I've seen, not unless Enzo was ghost writing for her. I really think Liv Morgan does her act better by virtue of the fact she can atleast work Lucha and I'm not really sure what you would categorize Carmella's style. It's basically a skinny girl trying brawl and it just looks bad. I didn't really like how she used the Cena stuff, but I guess the point is for me to take Nikki's side over Carmella. Those are mostly in-ring things which is different from what you're pointing out but that's why I don't like that aspect of her work.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

The amount of makeup they put on Charlotte is kind of cray considering the fact I can tell. She's got this granny face that I can't get why they want to push her for being aryan.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

ARE THEY SEERIOUSLY HAVING BAYLEY DO THAT!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Bayley apart of the beat down.   What happen to the nice girl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Alicia Fox looks like shit and why the fuck is Nia Jax wearing a fucking tshirt. For fucks sake how did anyone think it was ok to highlight she's wearing a XXL?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think that she can mimic that trait but I don't think she's ever had presence from what I've seen, not unless Enzo was ghost writing for her. I really think Liv Morgan does her act better by virtue of the fact she can atleast work Lucha and I'm not really sure what you would categorize Carmella's style. It's basically a skinny girl trying brawl and it just looks bad. I didn't really like how she used the Cena stuff, but I guess the point is for me to take Nikki's side over Carmella. Those are mostly in-ring things which is different from what you're pointing out but that's why I don't like that aspect of her work.



So she's a scrapper? I mean it's okay if you don't see it, but I like her work tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

That was a nice move from Naomi.  And Nia crashing through a barricade was fun.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

lol at bayley joining in on the beatdown.



WhatADrag said:


> Them titties sittin nice yeah, I wanna bite yeah
> I could fuck you right yeah, all night yeah
> Wanna bring it to my house yeah, on the couch yeah
> Knock the pussy out yeah, get them out yeah
> ...


LOL who are you even talking about?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Really think this is probably the top to bottom best card NXT has ever had besides maybe Brooklyn 1 but I think that this card will probably be better. There's 5 matches on the card and 4 of them seem like they'll easily be 3.5 star matches.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Are you guys going to watch Takeover?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The amount of makeup they put on Charlotte is kind of cray considering the fact I can tell. She's got this granny face that I can't get why they want to push her for being aryan.


keep dissing my girl soul taker we gonna end up in a street fight tired of your mouth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice quick Mickie match but why show TNA's failed run in India.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Alicia Fox looks like shit and why the fuck is Nia Jax wearing a fucking tshirt. For fucks sake how did anyone think it was ok to highlight she's wearing a XXL?


i mean theres no way to hide she wears xxl clothing


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> keep dissing my girl soul taker we gonna end up in a street fight tired of your mouth



Hey man take it up with her father, not me, you know the dude whose basically responsible for more than half of her gimmick 



WhatADrag said:


> i mean theres no way to hide she wears xxl clothing



Not putting her in a tshirt and letting her wear her normal gear. Like this is another example of WWE really dumbing down their product to the dumbest level. I mean how wouldn't someone know Nia was from Raw?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

Bayley should have a heel turn. Those looks doesnt deserve a baby face run


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol at bayley joining in on the beatdown.
> 
> 
> LOL who are you even talking about?


the sexy Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Sasha and Alexa fighting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Hey man take it up with her father, not me, you know the dude whose basically responsible for more than half of her gimmick


i'll report back to u after i get done sucking her titties


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i'll report back to u after i get done sucking her titties



They are the 3rd best thing about her


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They are the 3rd best thing about her


STOP IT !!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

The crowd is going to support Brock this weekend.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WWE production team is mad good at making the Goldberg/Brock segment seem legit.

Wonder if Goldberg still hasn't stepped foot in a ring for training



WhatADrag said:


> STOP IT !!!



 ok I give


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

hope this match is quick


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nice quick Mickie match but why show TNA's failed run in India.


Those Ring Ka King matches Mickie was in are hella difficult to find.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> hope this match is quick


Me too.  I'm sorry.  I don't care about the tag match at survivor series.  I don't care about the tag team division on either show.  Unwatchable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Those Ring Ka King matches Mickie was in are hella difficult to find.



True.  It was a gamble on TNA trying to expand it's franchise to other countries but then you had mismanagement of funds and pretty much which has lead to TNA's current problems.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

oh yeah I forgot Slater was over


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

god i hate geeks. got me arguing with them on other sites talking about yyh overrated.
fucking nerd virgins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

So if Taker is going to be in the same segment as cutting Edge will Taker take Shane's spot?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Taker's greatest moment as a wrestler was doing this
*Link Removed*


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

end the mmatch!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> god i hate geeks. got me arguing with them on other sites talking about yyh overrated.
> fucking nerd virgins.


Rofl some people think anything that gets some considerable praise is overrated.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!! with long hair


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> god i hate geeks. got me arguing with them on other sites talking about yyh overrated.
> fucking nerd virgins.



How the fuck do you watch YYH and come away thinking it was overrated? 

smh.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

oh no Edge grew a Foley beard


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Edge look like he wrote the bible


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Edge's theme>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck do you watch YYH and come away thinking it was overrated?
> 
> smh.


there response was its okay for its time but doesn't deserve all its hype and that hxh blows yyh out the park in every way.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Edge look like he wrote the bible



On how to get over as a perma midcarder?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Nice to see Edge back on the mic.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Take out Shane McMahon & insert John Cena, and you have a better matchup


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> there response was its okay for its time but doesn't deserve all its hype and that hxh blows yyh out the park in every way.





I've seen a lot of fandoms and I really do enjoy hxh but they are one of the most defensive bunches ever. Like Togashi is drawing stick figures man, they need to stop. 

Hiei is the fucking man and Yusuke is one of the best protags in modern shounen. Just smh.



PlacidSanity said:


> Nice to see Edge back on the mic.



He looks like he's out of post-wrestling depression.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Bray laughing his ass off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Continuity? Ok, Ryan Ward wrote this. Leltzer can say whatever the fuck he wants but Vince is not writing this shit. He's approving but he's not writing it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> there response was its okay for its time but doesn't deserve all its hype and that hxh blows yyh out the park in every way.




smh toguro and sensui are on par with hxh characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Taker about to teach them all a lesson!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

GONG!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I've seen a lot of fandoms and I really do enjoy hxh but they are one of the most defensive bunches ever. Like Togashi is drawing stick figures man, they need to stop.
> 
> Hiei is the fucking man and Yusuke is one of the best protags in modern shounen. Just smh.
> 
> ...





[S-A-F] said:


> smh toguro and sensui are on par with hxh characters.



YYH is my favorite of all time. I actually own the series. 10/10 for me personally and rewatch value is outstanding. Should have went longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

Well here comes Taker to give his blessings or take a spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

dafuq they adding a full moon in taker's tron for?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

i really dug the group dynamic


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Please take Shane's spot


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

taker gets on the mic and says fuck lebron james


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Taker would unify the group. No one would cross the Deadman there,


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Taker vs Strowman


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Thinking that Vince would pull some shit like let Taker decide the Tuesday before if he would be ok to compete. He's already punting the money to get new subscribers for the next half year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Undertaker about to chokeslam AJ Styles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2016)

"Holy shit" chants.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

Team SD automatic win


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

TAKER EDGE AND AJ ALL IN THE SAME RING


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Lots of champions in the ring right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> YYH is my favorite of all time. I actually own the series. 10/10 for me personally and rewatch value is outstanding. Should have went longer.


Had JUMP not been bitches and let Togashi do his own thing it probably would have. But they weren't allowin him no breaks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Taker is going on his farewell tour...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

This is basically Taker's job squad sans AJ and Dean


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2016)

Between, Edge, Orton, AJ & Dean, they have how many?  80+ ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Taker is going on his farewell tour...



He's back full time?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

welp


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He's back full time?



Idk he said Wrestlemania would no longer define him and that the big dog was back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk he said Wrestlemania would no longer define him and that the big dog was back.



Still sounds like glorified part-timing to me. Maybe he'll do other PPVs like Lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't know what this means.  I guess we are building towards Taker's Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Talking Smack is on guys.  It is better than the show some nights.  Tune in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 15, 2016)

Ok this is what's mad funny about US Network. Now they want to use Smackdown as a lead in for Shooter because it's still the second highest rated show they have.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 15, 2016)

Carmella tried to cripple Nicki and theyre just chillin


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Carmella tried to cripple Nicki and theyre just chillin


This is how the writers have chosen to promote Survivor Series.  We saw this last night too when all of the men worked together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Alexa fucking glows man. I hope to wife someone like her.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Great observation from Daniel Bryan.  New Day does lose every week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Holy shit, Bryan dropping some truths. New Day do lose every non-title match. 

EDIT: ninja'd by Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Here we go again.  Building that Daniel Bryan/Miz feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

More trade talk. But Miz should also stay on Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Edge and Bryan in the same room.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Alexa fucking glows man. I hope to wife someone like her.


You know what I saw during Talking Smack.  I saw her in a casual setting; and she dropped her heel routine a little bit.  I see Alexa as someone that can be a huge babyface someday.  Do you guys agree?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You know what I saw during Talking Smack.  I saw her in a casual setting; and she dropped her heel routine a little bit.  I see Alexa as someone that can be a huge babyface someday.  Do you guys agree?



So far she's a heel in the sense she's looking out for her best interest. She still hasn't "heeled it up" yet like Carmella for example. So yeah, possibly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Carmella and Alexa are really lucky to be on Smackdown.  They would go no where on Raw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

YuYu Hakusho is  amongst the top 5 anime of all time. Fuck those assholes who say its overrated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Strong episode tonight.  Good moments and surprises.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

i dont get it. so Taker will be team captain for Team SD??


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> YuYu Hakusho is  amongst the top 5 anime of all time. Fuck those assholes who say its overrated


New generation of kids are geeks


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2016)

Just got done with SD! Pretty fun show; the crowd was lit the entire night, which helped a lot. Most fun I've had watching it for about 3 weeks now (not that the previous 2 eps were bad, just that there was a clear slump going on). Was nice to see Edge again. Dat manbeard. 

Notable stuff were the Miz/Ziggs match and, surprisingly, the Nikki/Carmella match. It wasn't the greatest, but Nikki did a pretty respectable job pulling a decent show kicking and screaming out of Carmella, and Carmella's heel jeers were pretty nice. Raw coming in created kind of a dissonance problem though. Hell, all the Survivor Series match stuff is. 

The main Traditional SS match seems to be the only one where they remembered that the combatants don't like each other. Usos just chillin' with the Alpha backstage was the most bizarre shit.

-----------------------------------



PlacidSanity said:


> How in the hell did Miz land that woman?!



Dude's fairly handsome.



kurisu said:


> I really hope not. IC title has been lit since the brand split. Transferring it to RAW would be lame. Smackdown literally has 3-4 acts(main event, midcard, women, and sometimes tag) to fill their 2 hour show. They don't need the cruiserweights.



I'm incredibly torn about the IC title match. There's no doubt, that Raw will fucking ruin it. They just will, as much as it pains me to say that. Plus, the CW on SD will definitely screw with the show's time management. they've just got 2 hours, and they blow through matches as it is.

Still though... I can't help but think of how damn interesting it'd be if Miz lost that title. Think about it, Miz the cowardly, but intelligent fighter so enraged by the fact that Ziggler had it. He finally gets it back by way of his usual cheating and defends it at SS... and then loses it, letting not only himself down, but his entire brand. There's so many ways they could go with the fallout from that.



Rukia said:


> Sasha and Alexa fighting.



Yoooo, I'd be down for that rivalry. 



Gibbs said:


> EDGE!!!!!!!!!!!! with long hair





Kenju said:


> oh no Edge grew a Foley beard





WhatADrag said:


> Edge look like he wrote the bible







kurisu said:


> Alexa fucking glows man. I hope to wife someone like her.



Same, she's great. Though throw in a little bit of "character" Bliss in the mix too.

Hey, I like a chick with a bit of 'tude.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> YuYu Hakusho is  amongst the top 5 anime of all time. Fuck those assholes who say its overrated



Yuyu Hakusho is a lot like Bleach.
Great show with a good theme that went to shit the hardest I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Twisted Bliss to Charlotte!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I want rivalries beyond this PPV.  I want people to be angry at the superstar that eliminates them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 15, 2016)

Missed SD but go caught up with highlights. Sounds like a good show. Expecting Zayn to win the IC Title and Cruiserweights to come to SD. But I also agree with Rukia that some lingering inter-brand rivalries should slow burn continue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yuyu Hakusho is a lot like Bleach.
> Great show with a good theme that went to shit the hardest I've ever seen.


It never went to shit. The ending was rushed.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD but go caught up with highlights. Sounds like a good show. Expecting Zayn to win the IC Title and Cruiserweights to come to SD. But I also agree with Rukia that some lingering inter-brand rivalries should slow burn continue.


Right, there should still be occasional roster swaps.  And these guys could get revenge at Wrestlemania or Money in the Bank or another PPV.  Superstars can show up on the opposing show and sneak attack the guy they are pissed off at.  (Think about the Orton RKO on Brock.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2016)

Survivor Series kind of slowed down Smackdown's great momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

No, I don't think so.  They were building to TLC last week.  AJ Styles against Dean Ambrose in a TLC match.  And Alexa against Becky for the title is also almost guaranteed.

But it is hard to build the card when there could potentially be major changes (belt swap, trades, new division.)  I think there will be some major changes to each brand after the PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

If you actually pay attention the last few weeks between AJ and Dean has just been filler with Ellsworth besides Dean becoming number 1 contender. Becky and Alexa just had their first encounter last week. Becky injury was a blessing in disuse for their feud, Corbin opportunity was taken away and given to Shane. The Tag Team division suffered the most. I forgot Heath and Rhyno are over. I forgot Usos and AA were feuding before everyone started to earn their spots for the matches at SS. The Miz/Ziggler feud should have ended at No Mercy with Ziggler putting his career on the line. But now we got Miz winning the IC title when he should go on to bigger and better things because he deserves it. And this could possibly lead to rematch 12942358234854385834953495345034054385843059345943095034950349503495034950349503495034 at TLC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh damn.  Nikki's tooth got chipped asf this week!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If you actually pay attention the last few weeks between AJ and Dean has just been filler with Ellsworth besides Dean becoming number 1 contender. Becky and Alexa just had their first encounter last week. Becky injury was a blessing in disuse for their feud, Corbin opportunity was taken away and given to Shane. The Tag Team division suffered the most. I forgot Heath and Rhyno are over. I forgot Usos and AA were feuding before everyone started to earn their spots for the matches at SS. The Miz/Ziggler feud should have ended at No Mercy with Ziggler putting his career on the line. But now we got Miz winning the IC title when he should go on to bigger and better things because he deserves it. And this could possibly lead to rematch 12942358234854385834953495345034054385843059345943095034950349503495034950349503495034 at TLC.


Come on man.  Give it a chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on man.  Give it a chance.


I'm not saying SD is bad I'm just saying all of its momentum is being sucked out due to SS. When TLC comes around it will be basically around the corner of 2 months since SD own individual ppv. Then the ppv is going to consist of feuds that's been happening since Backlash that should have ended at No Mercy. Then you can't ignore the fact that AJ vs Dean has happened twice on Smackdown after No Mercy. And Ziggler vs Miz happened tonight. 

Variables such as Undertaker, if hes actually back in some manner, and the title changes could fix all of this though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Damn.  Daniel Bryan has really improved as an actor.  Look at his face when the Miz is taunting him!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO


Who the fuck was NIa charging at?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

So predictions:

Sami wins the IC Title
Kalisto wins the Cruiserweight Title
Team Raw wins the Women's SS Match (Nia and Bayley survive)
Team Smackdown wins the Tag SS Match (American Alpha survives)
Brock Lesner wins
Team Smackdown wins the Men's SS Match (AJ Styles survives)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who the fuck was NIa charging at?


Becky. You can see her roll out of the way real slick like if you look closely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

I say
Miz wins
Kalisto win
Team smackdown tag team wins
Lesnar wins
Team raw womens
Lesnar
Team raw wins

Taker warning SD that they better make raw rip seemed like a shot a aj if they don't win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I still think Seth repeatedly failing Raw is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Also.  I hope all of the experts are wrong and Miz retains.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

How do u choose sami to win then say u hope all the experts are wrong and you hope miz wins?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I made predictions.  I didn't tell you my personal preference for these matches.

And also.  I read.  It seems like every wrestling writer expects Sami to beat Miz.  The writers think that Smackdown had a better chance with Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Personal preference would be:

Miz
The Brian Kendrick
Smackdown wins all of the SS matches
Goldberg wins


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I made predictions.  I didn't tell you my personal preference for these matches.
> 
> And also.  I read.  It seems like every wrestling writer expects Sami to beat Miz.  The writers think that Smackdown had a better chance with Ziggler.




If its not soul taker whatadrag rukia or anyone from here or anyone we recommend.. Fuck those experts we the real wrestling journalists around here.

I've been to other sites and our group is probably the most logical who understands the inside outs.

To many other people just go off fantasy bias booking from their point of view.


Don't know how people automatically assume sami is winning so easily just because miz won. You could easily argue why would they have someone who's been killing 2016 win the title back just to lose it in five days to give it to a brand who will devaule the title after ziggler n miz put so much work into it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

lmao the top comments


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

Nia Jax looks like a hippo

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 16, 2016)

Considering the fact Raw had all of these titles one point with an extra world championship as well I really think they're putting the IC title on Raw to trade the cruiserweights to Smackdown. Idk seems like a lot of dates to flex the cruiserweights but then again I'm guessing WWE really gives no fucks? It just seems crazy to get the talent to drive from Raw to Smackdown and only really expect a few guys to do it, but the cruiserweights are second class citizens anyway.

So I've got Sami bringing the IC title to Raw. It looks like they're protecting Ziggler and letting Miz eat a pin because he's teflon.
Kallisto bringing the cruiserweights to Smackdown.

SD Women are going to win. The Nia Jax thing looked like a prop for them. The Raw women are already over so they need to legitimize them.

Raw men win. SD has the real world's champion and I think Shane is the one to put down Strowman with an elbow drop from the top through the announcer table. 

The tag match I think you almost have to give to Raw because it seems like they may go full tilt on the heel New Day or getting Guns n Gallow the heat they need to be a stop gap for Heel Day vs Realest Guys. Think about the babyface sympathy you can use to propel another one of these teams.

So I've got

SD Women
Raw Men
Raw tag
Kallisto
Zayn
Lesnar


----------



## Sauce (Nov 16, 2016)

Over excited for the Goldberg and Lesnar match. Shit will be so horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Considering the fact Raw had all of these titles one point with an extra world championship as well I really think they're putting the IC title on Raw to trade the cruiserweights to Smackdown. Idk seems like a lot of dates to flex the cruiserweights but then again I'm guessing WWE really gives no fucks? It just seems crazy to get the talent to drive from Raw to Smackdown and only really expect a few guys to do it, but the cruiserweights are second class citizens anyway.
> 
> So I've got Sami bringing the IC title to Raw. It looks like they're protecting Ziggler and letting Miz eat a pin because he's teflon.
> Kallisto bringing the cruiserweights to Smackdown.
> ...


So you have Raw winning the PPV?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So you have Raw winning the PPV?



Yeah I have Raw getting its win back on account of having they're world title be a Finn Balor cosplay so they really need to get brand supremacy over SD. I mean the fact they're doing an aftershow after Talking Smack's success seems like an internal indication that they seem to be falling back into the pattern where SD shines something  up and Raw poaches it.

Just little subtle signs point to them booking this in Raw's favor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Considering the fact Raw had all of these titles one point with an extra world championship as well I really think they're putting the IC title on Raw to trade the cruiserweights to Smackdown. Idk seems like a lot of dates to flex the cruiserweights but then again I'm guessing WWE really gives no fucks? It just seems crazy to get the talent to drive from Raw to Smackdown and only really expect a few guys to do it, but the cruiserweights are second class citizens anyway.
> 
> So I've got Sami bringing the IC title to Raw. It looks like they're protecting Ziggler and letting Miz eat a pin because he's teflon.
> Kallisto bringing the cruiserweights to Smackdown.
> ...


Cant wait to watch people boo Raw


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I think Smackdown deserves to be rewarded for being the superior show so far.  I guess that isn't how things work in the WWE though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

*Guys, post your official predictions before survivor series for some prizes.  *


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Guys, post your official predictions before survivor series for some prizes.  *


I never win so no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I never win so no



You mean just like Dean?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *Guys, post your official predictions before survivor series for some prizes.  *


Sami Zayn def. The Miz (c)
Kalisto def. The Brian Kendrick (c)
Team Smackdown Tag Team def. Team Raw Tag Team (Usos Sole Survivors)
Team Raw Women def. Team Smackdown Women (Charlotte and Nia Jax Sole Survivors)
Team Smackdown Men def. Team Raw Men (AJ Styles Sole Survivor)
Brock Lesnar def. Goldberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You mean just like Dean?


Pretty much  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

People were wondering how Miz got Maryse. Same could be said about Dean and Renee tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> People were wondering how Miz got Maryse. Same could be said about Dean and Renee tbh.


Not really. Girls want to bang Dean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not really. Girls want to bang Dean.



90s Goldust wouldn't want to bang Dean, he's so raggedy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 90s Goldust wouldn't want to bang Dean, he's so raggedy.


Well I think thats why they do.  I dont know but dude's had women at his feet for a long while.  Also y u trying to bury Dean?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

Would be something if they retired together. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I think thats why they do. I dont know but dude's had women at his feet for a long while. Also y u trying to bury Dean?



Man. You really had to ask?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Would be something if they retired together.
> 
> 
> 
> Man. You really had to ask?


I do. Hes gonna be gone from the title pic soon. Probably feuding with Orton or BRAY .


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Why would they add the ic title back to raw tho? It'd be the worse decision they could make.

Not saying it's not possible. Just seems like the worst thing you could do.

And I guess we all agree raw is going to have the most wins since its Vince's baby and its supposedly "the flag ship" show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would they add the ic title back to raw tho? It'd be the worse decision they could make.



*THIS. 
*
This is just E ruining shit instead of fixing a DoA division.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Orton's RKO on Jericho was the best pop he has gotten in a long time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would they add the ic title back to raw tho? It'd be the worse decision they could make.
> 
> Not saying it's not possible. Just seems like the worst thing you could do.
> 
> And I guess we all agree raw is going to have the most wins since its Vince's baby and its supposedly "the flag ship" show.





kurisu said:


> *THIS.
> *
> This is just E ruining shit instead of fixing a DoA division.



Here's what I'd submit to you, they had 2 world champions on this show for about 4 years. So that right there shows you it's completely possible to have 2 mid-card belts on the same show. 

Now taking it another step we're talking about guys like Sami, Neville, even Sheamus and Cesaro, You've got these other scrubby dudes like Darren Young, Titus, and welp Big Show. Roman essentially has shitcanned your midcard because you can't move the title off of him. Rusev will need a new feud or he's just going to be Roman's personal jobber. Then there's Jericho as well who is viable contender for a face mid-card champion that isn't Roman.

So if you're WWE do you care about the equity and potential gains from those listless midcarders who have followings from the indies as well as various WWE platforms. Or seeing that the cruiserweight division is weak as hell and would probably need a bunch of work to fix and even then you're not even sure it can draw.

That said my position has always been that the 205 weight limit would be the thing that really hurt this belt and I'd say that position is pretty strong. Them not putting it up to 215 or 225 killed this title from being the safety valve Raw needed to give midcarders something else to do. 

I think porting them over to SD is a viable way to fix them but I also think upping the weight limit would help too.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 16, 2016)

Tag teams match: Raw
Brian vs Kalisto: Brian
Miz vs Zayn: Miz
Women's team match: Smackdown
Mens team match: Raw
Brock vs Goldberg: Brock


----------



## Larcher (Nov 16, 2016)

The Miz should beat Sami by dirty tactics, so he will move to Smmackdown to carry on his chase. Dolph vs The Miz vs Sami at TLC would be lit and a nice closing of a hit and miss 2016 for Zayn if he wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 16, 2016)

The Miz (c) def Sami Zayn
The Brian Kendrick (c) def Kalisto.    
Team Raw Tag Team def Team Smack down (new day and Club are survivors)
Team SD Women def. Team Raw Women (Bliss and Carmela are survivors)
Team Smackdown Men def. Team Raw Men (AJ Styles survivor)
Brock Lesnar Goldberg no contest Taker interferes sets up Goldberg vs taker at rumble


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 16, 2016)

Larcher said:


> The Miz should beat Sami by dirty tactics, so he will move to Smmackdown to carry on his chase. Dolph vs The Miz vs Sami at TLC would be lit and a nice closing of a hit and miss 2016 for Zayn if he wins.



I'd be up for this but this would be too enjoyable of a result for a smark favorite and thus there's no way it can happen.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 16, 2016)

SD 2.725 million viewers
Raw 2.876 million viewers
So close


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 16, 2016)

Kenju said:


> SD 2.725 million viewers
> Raw 2.876 million viewers
> So close



Nah man Smackdown killed Raw, shit's not even close.

Anytime Smackdown gets remotely close to Raw it is a loss for Raw. They promote it more, they give it more star power, they give it the bigger venues, it's on a night of programming that's less competitive.

SD>Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Here's what I'd submit to you, they had 2 world champions on this show for about 4 years. So that right there shows you it's completely possible to have 2 mid-card belts on the same show.
> 
> Now taking it another step we're talking about guys like Sami, Neville, even Sheamus and Cesaro, You've got these other scrubby dudes like Darren Young, Titus, and welp Big Show. Roman essentially has shitcanned your midcard because you can't move the title off of him. Rusev will need a new feud or he's just going to be Roman's personal jobber. Then there's Jericho as well who is viable contender for a face mid-card champion that isn't Roman.
> 
> ...



I just don't see the point. Ziggler and Miz brought relevancy back to that title man. They brought it back to what mid card titles were always supposed to be. Now we want Miz and Ziggler in main event spots on Smackdown. The IC title is more relevant than any title than every Raw title at the moment. The IC title on Raw is just another way to say, well at least these guys are fighting for something. And we don't need an another "at least"  moment for Raw when we don't care for any of the guys. Having guys we don't care about wrestle for the title will make us not care about the title once again.

And to be fair Roman doesn't effect the midcard since there were no mid carders to begin with. These guys just get US title shots lose then go back to doing nothing. 


And if Raw gets the IC title what the hell are all the non  cruserweight guys like Corbin, Crews, and if guys like Joe get called up challenge for? Since the brand split the IC title has been a perfect use of the saying "man this guy should be in the main card once he's done with the IC." 

I just love the fact the IC title has groomed Ziggz and Miz into main event level guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Also sleeping on it. It better be Cena vs Styles not Undertaker vs Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

hearing goldberg tweaked his shoulder from the clothesline.

oh boy when he faces lesnar


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

Lel

Mid card problems??

Get the title out of Roman Reigns and let the other guys have a title shot. 

Reigns doesnt have to be a champ to stay relevant. Just look at Jericho and the other Shield boys. It just shows that he's a lost cause and Vince is so desperate to put him over. Which is not working at all. 

They need to do a tournament for the US title and put it on someone who's not named Roman Reigns

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Get the belt off of Becky too.  She is a boring champion.  Don't get me wrong.  SD ladies killed it last night.  But you need a long term heel champion.  Especially when a new belt is involved.  This is TJ Perkins all over again!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Also sleeping on it. It better be Cena vs Styles not Undertaker vs Cena.


I agree.  Cena/Styles is the belt developed Wrestlemania match atm.  Don't blow it.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't want it on Rusev either


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Jericho almost won the US title a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 16, 2016)

If that's happening then Cena/Ambrose at RR maybe


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Get the belt off of Becky too.  She is a boring champion.  Don't get me wrong.  SD ladies killed it last night.  But you need a long term heel champion.  Especially when a new belt is involved.  This is TJ Perkins all over again!


She hasn't been given a chance really. She did just come back from the injury. And this was my entire point yesterday with you on why Survivor Series is hurting Smackdown. The women's title hasn't been a main focus and Becky's not even the leader of her team.



Rukia said:


> I agree.  Cena/Styles is the belt developed Wrestlemania match atm.  Don't blow it.


Exactly. It's like the most obvious match heading into wrestlemania other then HHH and Seth but that feud has no story or development to it other than the fact HHH pedigreed Seth then disappeared. Styles and Cena has been happening since MITB.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm okay with AJ beating the Undertaker at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

I also found myself wondering why King Booker can't wrestle someone at a ppv next year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

Well if they plan on doing AJ vs Taker then have AJ lose this Sunday to build up hype and let Taker have his final WWE title run before he retires. Taker will blame AJ for losing the SS match and will challenge him for the title.

I don't want to have a fucking part timer like Cena hog all the shit again. Taker is fine since he's a once in a year attraction and he's old as fuck so let him have his dues and move on.

Giving the belt to Cena wont benefit anyone but himself. Let him do all his stupid tv shows and movies. Nobody fucking cares.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

Cena's accomplishments are a mere speck of dust compared to AJ's 

Cena won 15 WWE titles that were HANDED TO HIM. Since he's an ass kissing douchebag who buries talent that threatens his spotlight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Well if they plan on doing AJ vs Taker then have AJ lose this Sunday to build up hype and let Taker have his final WWE title run before he retires. Taker will blame AJ for losing the SS match and will challenge him for the title.
> 
> I don't want to have a fucking part timer like Cena hog all the shit again. Taker is fine since he's a once in a year attraction and he's old as fuck so let him have his dues and move on.
> 
> Giving the belt to Cena wont benefit anyone but himself. Let him do all his stupid tv shows and movies. Nobody fucking cares.



If this isn't hypocritical I don't even know what is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I also found myself wondering why King Booker can't wrestle someone at a ppv next year.


Last time I heard he said he retired the spinaroonie due to surgery. 
So maybe he can't do matches anymore idk.
But a Booker T without a spinaroonie is no Booker T I want.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> She hasn't been given a chance really. She did just come back from the injury. And this was my entire point yesterday with you on why Survivor Series is hurting Smackdown. The women's title hasn't been a main focus *and Becky's not even the leader of her team*.
> 
> 
> Exactly. It's like the most obvious match heading into wrestlemania other then HHH and Seth but that feud has no story or development to it other than the fact HHH pedigreed Seth then disappeared. Styles and Cena has been happening since MITB.


Which is kinda dumb. 

Yeah I hate these slowburn feuds the way wwe does them. Wish Triple H would just show up already and start his feud with Seth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If this isn't hypocritical I don't even know what is.



Taker is not a 15 time World Champ. Given he's a part timer, he also deserves one last title push/run before calling it even. The dude could barely wrestle anymore and giving him one last title run is a THANK YOU for all his hard work these past two decades. Taker can lose the belt on the next SD or ppv and that would still be fine and then he'll announce his retirement. He should not even give Cena the satisfaction of doing what Lesnar did to conquer his streak. 

Cena on the other hand will be a 16 time World Champ?? For what? To satisfy his ego, to make him relevant or to break Flair's record?? Afaik, Flair had more than 16 championships under his name. Giving Cena another title win would be a sham. He will be the new Triple H and Smackdown will suffer from his mediocre performances, stupid jokes, square faced grins and bullying other talent. Cena is better off tv. We have AJ, Miz, Fat Wyatt, American Alpha, Corbin and the rest of the SD roster. We dont need another Cena title run period.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Paige sighting.  No longer involved with wrestling; still on the Total Divas show though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

@WhatADrag 

Tell me why a Cena title run is okay?? Justify all the reasons why we need this other than you're a huge Cena mark..????


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Taker is not a 15 time World Champ. Given he's a part timer, he also deserves one last title push/run before calling it even. The dude could barely wrestle anymore and giving him one last title run is a THANK YOU for all his hard work these past two decades. Taker can lose the belt on the next SD or ppv and that would still be fine and then he'll announce his retirement. He should not even give Cena the satisfaction of doing what Lesnar did to conquer his streak.
> 
> Cena on the other hand will be a 16 time World Champ?? For what? To satisfy his ego, to make him relevant or to break Flair's record?? Afaik, Flair had more than 16 championships under his name. Giving Cena another title win would be a sham. He will be the new Triple H and Smackdown will suffer from his mediocre performances, stupid jokes, square faced grins and bullying other talent. Cena is better off tv. We have AJ, Miz, Fat Wyatt, American Alpha, Corbin and the rest of the SD roster. We dont need another Cena title run period.


So with this logic The Rock deserved to beat CM Punk for the title at royal rumble?
Cena is actually worthy of breaking Flair's record.
How would this make him relevant when he's already relevant? You know the only draws left in the WWE are Brock and Cena right?
How will he be the new Triple H when HHH won the title he only defended it at Roadblock and Mania. Meanwhile Cena wrestles at all smackdowns and ppvs when hes here.


I'm going to assume you think Cena is a true part timer because of that injury he received before mania that required him to be on the bench for a while. He took a mini break after the draft then wrestled at No Mercy then just took another break and will be back between now or the rumble and will wrestle every show all the way to mania. So I don't know where you get at calling him HHH considering he's more like a Y2J with his new schedule so far.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 16, 2016)

Send Neville, Cesaro, Sheamus to SMackdown and have Smackdown bring out the European title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Send Neville, Cesaro, Sheamus to SMackdown and have Smackdown bring out the European title.


no more titles please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

Cesaro definitely needs to go to Smackdown.  Send Owens, Sasha, and Jericho too.  Send all of the people I like so that I can stop watching Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)

"My original plan when I came back last January was to stay until WrestleMania... four months. Then, it started going so good, I re-signed I think until July and then I re-signed until October and then I re-signed until November. Now it's basically a month by month thing. I've got a certain time frame in mind but I can't even say that because what was supposed to be four has already been ten because I am smart enough to know this.

I've been doing this for a long time and to have - like you said, this could be my best run, I still think my 2008 Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio, Big Show might have been better but if it was, it's not by far. This could be the best run I've ever had and at 45 years old, ten years ago, you would think that was old. Now, the Stones are still killing it at 74 years old so as long as physically I can go and still basically look the part, I don't really put any limits on age or anything like that. I can still go out there and have the best match of the show on any given night and I'm working with guys that are 10-15 years younger that don't feel that."

"I love working with Owens and Rollins and Reigns and Sami Zayn and Dean Ambrose and AJ. Those guys are re-invigorating my love for the business because I have been through a lot of generations of the business.

Also, keep this in mind, my generation of guys, as sad as it is to say this, my best friends have either passed away or retired so now I have this whole new group of guys who it starts with a little bit of hero worship, that's great but now let's get down to it, just start working and having some fun.

These are like my best friends on the job right now, I love hanging out with the guys, they're all really great guys and there's no reason for me to stop because I'm doing something for the right reason because I love doing it and that's why I do anything at this point. Thankfully, I don't have to worry about any financial issues, I do something because I love it.

Right now, in the WWE, I'm enjoying this run as much as I had anything in my entire career and I'm going to enjoy it as long as I can and continue to build it and continue to entertain for as long as I can in the WWE, for sure."
-Jericho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Nov 16, 2016)

Giving Cena one last title run would be a good thing if he goes heel to put over the biggest babyface possible. They seem to be going with a Cena can't hang anymore angle, so him cheating to win the title seems like a logical conclusion, give him even more heat if he does it at wrestlemania against Taker.

The big problem is if WWE is willing to pull the trigger, Cena is basically the second Hulk Hogan and they would devastate the younger crowed. What makes me hopeful is that WWE is slowly becoming not as "PG" as it was in the passed with more blood and more violoence then you saw in the years passed, so the demographic doesn't focus to heavily on kids anymore. For this to work, there needs to be a baby face that is big enough or has the right position to fully reap the rewards of the angle.

Also Cena can come back to ginormous pops when he returns as a baby face.

With the Brand split, wwe can also build another gigantic baby face on the person who defeats Brock Lesnar. Sorta like Batista and Cena, but hopefully they don't fuck it up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2016)

The Rock winning against CM Punk was justified. It was known that Punk will no longer extend his contract once it expires and Vince planned it beforehand to let a part timer, who, is a lot more bigger than Punk and can draw twice the numbers on his best day. The Rock is larger than Cena. Someone who Cena can never be. 

Cena will be the new HHH since his run will be the new reign of terror. Everyone will be buried just to satisfy Cena and his 16th world title. Of course they will have Cena hold on to that belt for a long time. He will be a baby face but buries talent like a bitch ass heel. The only thing that can save us from that scene is none other than The Shield reuniting, as much as i hate to admit it. Sending Cena through a table on a weekly basis courtesy of the Shield boys is more than welcome.

Or maybe I'd rather they experiment on Fat Wyatt and see if he can draw or go over once he is the WWE champ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Here's what I'd submit to you, they had 2 world champions on this show for about 4 years. So that right there shows you it's completely possible to have 2 mid-card belts on the same show.
> 
> Now taking it another step we're talking about guys like Sami, Neville, even Sheamus and Cesaro, You've got these other scrubby dudes like Darren Young, Titus, and welp Big Show. Roman essentially has shitcanned your midcard because you can't move the title off of him. Rusev will need a new feud or he's just going to be Roman's personal jobber. Then there's Jericho as well who is viable contender for a face mid-card champion that isn't Roman.



Oh come on man. Don't tell me you already forgot about the dark years of the midcard belts. Having two midcard belts on one show undermines the shit out of one or both. One will have to be higher than the other. 

But say you're right, it completely ruins the midcard for Smackdown which is honestly and objectively the best thing in the company right now. Roman could easily lose the title due to "shenanigans", and move on. They've been teasing Roman vs. Owens for a while now anyway. 



> So if you're WWE do you care about the equity and potential gains from those listless midcarders who have followings from the indies as well as various WWE platforms. Or seeing that the cruiserweight division is weak as hell and would probably need a bunch of work to fix and even then you're not even sure it can draw.
> 
> That said my position has always been that the 205 weight limit would be the thing that really hurt this belt and I'd say that position is pretty strong. Them not putting it up to 215 or 225 killed this title from being the safety valve Raw needed to give midcarders something else to do.
> 
> I think porting them over to SD is a viable way to fix them but I also think upping the weight limit would help too.



My point is you don't fix stuff by sacrificing stuff that works. Miz, Dean, Dolph, Corbin, Swagger, and even Kane and Harper need something to do while Bray, Orton, Cena, AJ, and apparently even Taker are busy with the top card title. 



Kenju said:


> SD 2.725 million viewers
> Raw 2.876 million viewers
> So close



Hopefully this is a wake up call for Vince. 



Rukia said:


> Get the belt off of Becky too.  She is a boring champion.  Don't get me wrong.  SD ladies killed it last night.  But you need a long term heel champion.  Especially when a new belt is involved.  This is TJ Perkins all over again!



I disagree that Becky is boring, but I do think it's time Alexa gets the belt. 



Kenju said:


> If that's happening then Cena/Ambrose at RR maybe



Holy shit if this is happening. So either AJ beats Taker or Taker vs. Cena at Mania. 


Shane is dat boss man.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2016)

I need my Cena/Taker for WM I just NEEDS IT.

I also read they might do Orton/Taker for some ungodly reason. 

Just do Cena/Taker for gods sakes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Nov 17, 2016)

I would love to see a Cena and Taker storyline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I need my Cena/Taker for WM I just NEEDS IT.
> 
> I also read they might do Orton/Taker for some ungodly reason.
> 
> Just do Cena/Taker for gods sakes!



Yeah. Taker vs. Cena needs to happen. Do it now while both are healthy. We don't need another Sting situation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

Damn you guys willing to throw away aj hard work his first year for this smh with cena aj could easily wrestle in the main event at mania and the match could be a five star caliber.

How we go from taker should retire and we tired of part timers taking guys who killed it all year spots to oh yes taker vs cena it needs to happen !!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh come on man. Don't tell me you already forgot about the dark years of the midcard belts. Having two midcard belts on one show undermines the shit out of one or both. One will have to be higher than the other.
> 
> But say you're right, it completely ruins the midcard for Smackdown which is honestly and objectively the best thing in the company right now. Roman could easily lose the title due to "shenanigans", and move on. They've been teasing Roman vs. Owens for a while now anyway.



I'm not really sure this same thing applies though because we're talking about taking the World Championship out of the equation and splitting it's value/prestige to two groups of midcarders who would hopefully be interchangeable to a certain degree.

Roman doesn't seem like he's losing that belt anytime soon. He's a drain on the midcard because there is no way to book him in the midcard other then as the strong main eventer partying in the slums. I mean the other thing I'd submit to you is that you kind of also were up in arms over the tag teams and divas when it was obvious they were just going to make their own belts but had to wait to get past Summerslam because it was fucking up the booking. This is a similar scenario. They can easily just make another title but even then they don't necessarily need a midcard belt if they just make the midcard about getting to the mainevent a



kurisu said:


> My point is you don't fix stuff by sacrificing stuff that works. Miz, Dean, Dolph, Corbin, Swagger, and even Kane and Harper need something to do while Bray, Orton, Cena, AJ, and apparently even Taker are busy with the top card title.



But that's not exactly what this is it's transplanting a strength to a weakness and hoping that the strength still applies. I mean I'm not really saying you're wrong here I think the status quo should remain the way it is except for the cruiserweights. I guess I get the line of logic but where we probably diverge is that you think it's certain failure and I think it's something they should at least try because the failure really isn't going to hurt Smackdown much. 

This group of cruiserweights with Swann, Alexander, and Metalik as the top babyfaces has so much fucking potential. This might be the only thing that forces the company into realizing it. I mean they care so little about the cruiserweights as is they're putting up the division for grabs with no counter scenario for winning.



WhatADrag said:


> Having guys we don't care about wrestle for the title will make us not care about the title once again.
> 
> And to be fair Roman doesn't effect the midcard since there were no mid carders to begin with. These guys just get US title shots lose then go back to doing nothing.



Since I kind of lay a lot of the stuff you're positing for Khris I cut these parts because they're new wrinkles. But before I go in with that, titles are supposed to get guys over and once they're over you wait for the next guy. That's how a lot of promoters/bookers have held strong to, they don't care that Ziggler/Miz worked hard and made the title prestigious again.

Now onto your first point. You're absolutely right. You understand something Vince doesn't. I mean this is basically the equivalent of George Lucas adding midichrlians(sp?) in Phantom Menace, dude just doesn't understand the things about the product people like. So he doesn't get that it's not the title it's Miz/Ziggler's work in promos and in the ring.

No they had midcarders dude. The US Title mainevented quite a few Raws, the thing is that you can't run viable feuds with a mandate that's in conflict with the purpose of the midcard. I mean I get what you're saying they weren't doing anything anyway but at least there was a possibility. With Roman there is no midcard, they don't view anyone as big enough to present challenges to him. I mean look at that Rusev feud and realize Rusev got to show a lot of chops but at the same time his place on the card is as tenuous as it was when Lana couldn't keep her mouth shut about how much in love they were in real life.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I have changed my mind on the Sami/Miz match.  Mainly because Sami is kind of sort of in a feud with Strowman.  So either they have abandoned that feud or Sami isn't going to win the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

Heard something big planned to happen Sunday


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have changed my mind on the Sami/Miz match.  Mainly because Sami is kind of sort of in a feud with Strowman.  So either they have abandoned that feud or Sami isn't going to win the title.



Or Sami drops the belt to Strowman



WhatADrag said:


> Heard something big planned to happen Sunday



Isn't that kind of the MO for every PPV, they always hype or leak that something big will happen?

I think this one has a better shot just because of the proximity of Taker/Lesnar/Goldberg with Cena being ready to come back relatively soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Or Sami drops the belt to Strowman
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What do you think will happen? Mania had hbk Austin and Foley beat up Del Rio n resuv.

A friend of mine said what if brock attacks Shane before the match and Joe takes his spot since Saturday should be his last match.

Doubt it tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you think will happen? Mania had hbk Austin and Foley beat up Del Rio n resuv.
> 
> A friend of mine said what if brock attacks Shane before the match and Joe takes his spot since Saturday should be his last match.
> 
> Doubt it tho



That would be awesome, if WWE had been teasing the bait and switch just to give us Joe on SD. I mean SD could really use him and I mean I get what everyone is saying about him leaving the territory to go up to the main roster, but what if Joe wins and then the payoff is at Full Sail for a random ass Takeover?

I think it's more likely that Undertaker does something of note. 

Personally dreading Survivor Series just from the standpoint that 4 hours is ridiculous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I think that Survivor Series will be the Kevin Owens show.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

I see betting odds for the guys team raw and smackdown are even.
Does this mean they haven't decided which team is going to win yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm thinking it's Undertaker vs Ambrose at Mania.

Ambrose turns heel and retires taker for good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I disagree that Becky is boring, but I do think it's time Alexa gets the belt.


great post.  They absolutely have to.  There is no where to go with Alexa's character if this feud doesn't culminate with her holding the title.  She will be buried, probably for good if she loses at TLC.  Hopefully the WWE recognizes her potential.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

nah fuck that hot potato passing the title around shit that's been happening in the wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

That's why I don't want Miz to lose.

But I can forgive and even encourage movement from the SD women's title since it is a new belt and they are still figuring things out with the women's division.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Nikki Bella and Becky Lynch will meet the champion Alexa Bliss in a triple threat match at Fastlane.

I'm hopeful for something like that any way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2016)

Figure things out? They already made the perfect choice making Becky champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

@SoulTaker I really really disagree. Mainly because I don't believe Smackdown should (potentially) suffer for RAW's shite-ness assuming they have different crews working on shows. Even if they don't, and even if you're right; what if the Cruiserweight still fails on Smackdown... Then what? I'm sorry, but I really don't want Smackdown to lose momentum when it's been such a fun show since the brand split.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Figure things out? They already made the perfect choice making Becky champ.


Perfect choice? She faked an injury to get out of competing at a PPV!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Perfect choice? She faked an injury to get out of competing at a PPV!



Pretending to be a little jimmy just cause you hate Queen Becky


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

The fairytale ends at TLC!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2016)

Kek.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2016)

Rofl poor dawson.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2016)

Imagine Samoa Joe fighting Strowman at Survivor Series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 17, 2016)

Meh. Ellsworth has something 95% of the current roster doesn't. A character.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

No excuse for bad commentary this weekend.  I do wonder if the decision makers at WWE know who their best commentators are though.  Like Mauro Ranallo is fantastic.  Corey Graves is really good.  These guys are a lot better than JBL and Michael Cole.  And it is obvious.  Hopefully the WWE notices.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Btw.  Talking Smack was fucking great this week.  All of the conversations felt super natural.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 18, 2016)

> My point is you don't fix stuff by sacrificing stuff that works. Miz, Dean, Dolph, Corbin, Swagger, and even Kane and Harper need something to do while Bray, Orton, Cena, AJ, and apparently even Taker are busy with the top card title.



dont group Dean with the midcarders you wank


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker I really really disagree. Mainly because I don't believe Smackdown should (potentially) suffer for RAW's shite-ness assuming they have different crews working on shows. Even if they don't, and even if you're right; what if the Cruiserweight still fails on Smackdown... Then what? I'm sorry, but I really don't want Smackdown to lose momentum when it's been such a fun show since the brand split.



Here's the thing though, I'm not saying that Smackdown should suffer because of Raw I'm saying that it likely will suffer because of Raw. I mean this company dude, just think about their MO for years. As long as Vince clearly cares more about Raw, then Smackdown will always pay a consequence.

Where we disagree is that you're saying that Raw can't sustain the world title and I'm saying they've muddied and clouded this midcard so much over the years that I don't think they'll ever stop.

They could just move Sami Zayn, they really should, same with Cesaro, or man for the love of god just create a third open weight belt for Raw, or bump the cruiserweight limit to somewhere around where NJPW has it or a bit lower. All of these would be way better ideas but 205 live tours with Smackdown, not Raw. Though the only guarantee is the cruiserweights, the midcard could stay I just doubt it.


*Spoiler*: _205 Live_ 



They're going to give the 2 hour show the cruiserweights and keep the IC title there as well or make the cruiserweights ride both tours? So the chain reaction of having 205 film on Tuesday and keeping the cruiserweights on Raw is that you now have to basically employ the 32 CWC guys on a freelance basis of some sort. You have to have enough of a rotation but then it's like what are you putting over on the other show? What are you putting over on Raw? It's just this crazy logistical situation that I've never seen Vince do in the past. That's a lot of freelancers to not control for a division that's basically 11 men deep when you include guys like Jack Gallagher, Tozawa, and Metalik to the group. So it's going to be 11 guys and 20 freelancers between both programs and you're going to drive some of them from Raw to Smackdown?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Here's the thing though, I'm not saying that Smackdown should suffer because of Raw I'm saying that it likely will suffer because of Raw. I mean this company dude, just think about their MO for years. As long as Vince clearly cares more about Raw, then Smackdown will always pay a consequence.
> 
> Where we disagree is that you're saying that Raw can't sustain the world title and I'm saying they've muddied and clouded this midcard so much over the years that I don't think they'll ever stop.
> 
> ...


My assumption was that the cruiserweights were gonna leave raw for smackdown. I don't know how they'd make it work if they had them on raw plus the extra hour show after smackdown. These dudes gonna be the only ones with extra workload and I bet they still won't get over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2016)

i keep on wondering if Becky's butt cheeks are covered with freckles

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2016)

Looking at survivor series the last few years. This is the best card bottom to top in the longest, no matter how shitty builds been. The last few Survivor Series have been laughable lol. Randy Orton and Big Show main eventing lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't know I enjoyed the 2014 Survivor Series.



TerminaTHOR said:


> i keep on wondering if Becky's butt cheeks are covered with freckles


What the fuck...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Huge wrestling weekend.  I'm going to start my drinking day early tomorrow.  Definitely going to get a nice brunch and grab some mimosas.





[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know I enjoyed the 2014 Survivor Series.
> 
> 
> What the fuck...


Of course there are freckles on her butt cheeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2016)

fuck my life, Logarithms are gonna eat me alive this Tuesday 

Probably should skip out on Survivor series but I kinda want to see what goes down the last two matches.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

No one knows the match order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the  Brock vs Goldberg is main eventing

and Raw's men vs Smackdown's men is the second to last.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2016)

I also thought I read that Brock/Goldie were main eventing?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 18, 2016)

American Alpha, Alexa Bliss and Braun Strowman can really break out tomorrow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2016)

Yea the Ziggler win is clearly the best Survivor Series they've done in the 2010s, I don't think any other shit is even remotely close.

I mean the problem with this PPV and I think the Big 4 as a concept is just a drain on the company. Apparently NXT Takeover still has seats available in the hard camera section. I really think WWE really drags their feet and gets stubborn when it comes to the bad word of mouth stuff. Since they really tried to make these super weekend extravaganza events the company has really suffered because they're oversaturating the market again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2016)

Ziggler issued the challenge at survivor series and now he's not in it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

less than 48 hours until the Kevin Owens show!

Brock and Goldberg main eventing is a huge mistake.  That match really might suck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2016)

Give Raw a title for Titus, Darren Young, Jinder Mahal brehs.
Remove Smackdown midcard title and have Corbin and Wyatt challenge for the crusierweight title brehs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2016)

Fantasy Warfare ladies and gentleman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Kuya said:


> American Alpha, Alexa Bliss and Braun Strowman can really break out tomorrow.


I hope there are some break out stars tomorrow.  Ziggler's Survivor Series performance from a couple of years ago was extremely memorable.  (Obviously they didn't have any plans for him after SS, but it was still fun.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

if its covered in freckles, does she have orange for pubic hair too?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

that'd be hot tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea the Ziggler win is clearly the best Survivor Series they've done in the 2010s, I don't think any other shit is even remotely close.


Agreed. Though I also really enjoyed Team Barrett vs. Team Orton, even when taking the Sin Cara injury into account.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

So there doesn't seem like there is a lot of content for this to be a long PPV.  These elimination matches aren't going to each be 45-60 minutes long, are they?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2016)

Smackdown wins all matches, Vince comes out and tells Steph and HHH that Shane will run the company.

Crowd and wrestlers pop for the news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> that'd be hot tbh.



i havent encountered an orange haired pussy.. have you?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm watching 2014 Survivor Series.  HHH sold the hell out of the stakes for that match!  Great job!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Ziggler issued the challenge at survivor series and now he's not in it


WHAT A GEEK!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i havent encountered an orange haired pussy.. have you?


I've never encountered red pussy hair considering I've never been with a red head. But after Becky puts on a great show Sunday I'll let you know later that night what she's rocking down there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

Goodluck! Post some pics lel


----------



## God Movement (Nov 19, 2016)

Becky Lynch is a brunette originally.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Ziggler issued the challenge at survivor series and now he's not in it


----------



## Kenju (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2016)

Kenju said:


>


AJ in the middle for SD while Strowman in the middle for Raw. You can tell who the aces for each team will be.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

So... COrrect me if I'm wrong, but is Asuka undefeated?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ in the middle for SD while Strowman in the middle for Raw. You can tell who the aces for each team will be.



Nah, I'm pretty sure they just did that for the sake of composition. Strongman is the tallest with the others' heights collapsing aroung him. AJ is the shortest with the others generally evening out around him, with the exception of Ellsworth who "isn't supposed to be there."

I mean, I'm sure they *do* want him to make it big, but that's not the sole reason they did it. If it were, then everyone else in the frame of each picture are really stupidly placed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure they just did that for the sake of composition. Strongman is the tallest with the others' heights collapsing aroung him. AJ is the shortest with the others generally evening out around him, with the exception of Ellsworth who "isn't supposed to be there."
> 
> I mean, I'm sure they *do* want him to make it big, but that's not the sole reason they did it. If it were, then everyone else in the frame of each picture are really stupidly placed.


I agree. I was just making jokes. Though I do expect AJ to be the sole survivor and I'm expecting 2, maybe 3 eliminations from Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2016)

@Lord Trollbias  Oh, yeah, Strongman's gonna go on a monster rampage at _least_ a good 3 minutes, and get a good chunk of the eliminations, no doubt.

Actually kinda looking forward to it. I've warmed up a bit to the dude. Seems like he's genuinely trying to improve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I agree.  AJ and Strowman need to be kept strong.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Strowman should eliminate Bray


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2016)

Shirker said:


> @Lord Trollbias  Oh, yeah, Strongman's gonna go on a monster rampage at _least_ a good 3 minutes, and get a good chunk of the eliminations, no doubt.
> 
> Actually kinda looking forward to it. I've warmed up a bit to the dude. Seems like he's genuinely trying to improve.


At first I was skeptical on him but I've really warmed up to him as of late as well. As you said he's improved in ring and unlike the traditional monster big guy he seems to be developing a semblance of a character for himself.
@Gibbs I actually think it should either be Ambrose or Bray that eliminates Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Nov 19, 2016)

Shane is either gonna eliminate Strowman or Elsworth will do something that helps Ambrose

SD looks like a real crew in that image, Raw looks a little too spaced out


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I hope Shane doesn't overperform.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2016)

Same. I love me some Shane, but if he ends up being one of the last two, I'm gonna be kinda annoyed. Stuff like that would pretty much make him no different from Steph if she were a guy.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Finally succumbed and bought my subscription to the Network. Mickie James's match did it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Finally succumbed and bought my subscription to the Network. Mickie James's match did it.


Bunch of 2006 RAWs of her on there when Thickie wore nothing but a skirt and skimpy panties. 



Shirker said:


> Same. I love me some Shane, but if he ends up being one of the last two, I'm gonna be kinda annoyed. Stuff like that would pretty much make him no different from Steph if she were a guy.


I'll be pretty bummed if Shane eliminates any of them tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

4 hours until Takeover?  Is that right? What time does it start guys??


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bunch of 2006 RAWs of her on there when Thickie wore nothing but a skirt and skimpy panties.
> 
> 
> I'll be pretty bummed if Shane eliminates any of them tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

I've never actually watched an entire Nakamura match.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 4 hours until Takeover?  Is that right? What time does it start guys??



_main _show starts at 8PM eastern time i think.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, 5 pm Pacific.  I have about an hour and a half drive but I should make it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

Going to a friends to watch NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I've never actually watched an entire Nakamura match.


You aren't alone.  He has no chance of being successful in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

The Kevin Owens show!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You aren't alone.  He has no chance of being successful in the WWE.


You're on drugs. Nakamura has all the tools except fluent english to become a big star.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're on drugs. Nakamura has all the tools except fluent english to become a big star.


Important tool.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

i imagine becky doing those moans and screaming 'fuck' in an irish accent


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Important tool.


meh not really if he can connect to the crowd with his mannerisms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

takeover time!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Ty Dillinger is a scrub.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Nakamura is his character without ever saying a word. His music, his movements, his work rate, he's Swagsuke. If this dude was on Raw even he'd probably be the most over face with his debut heat.

 Rukia hating everyone whose over in NXT. The reason Bobby Roode is working Dillinger is because they know the crowds will cheer Dillinger.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm here for my future ex-wife Mickie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I just hope Mickie puts on a good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I'm here for my future ex-wife Mickie



Asuka's gonna kill her...


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Roode


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Roode opening it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

I made it.  

Starting off with dat entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Glorious>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Roode is certainly ready for Main roster


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Roode is definitely going to win.  I would be shocked if he lost.  This whole weekend is going to be unpredictable asf if WWE goes against the grain on this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just hope Mickie puts on a good match.



Mickie is my favorite female wrestler, but she's seriously all gimmick and mannerisms. She's passable as a worker but don't expect a Horsewoman in the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Roode is certainly ready for Main roster



Nakamura is probably the next thing up for Roode. Smackdown could use him for a heel though once it inevitably lose Miz.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura is probably the next thing up for Roode. Smackdown could use him for a heel though once it inevitably lose Miz.


Bring Joe up first and have him and AJ work together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i imagine becky doing those moans and screaming 'fuck' in an irish accent



That might be the funniest thing you said all year. Well played.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mickie is my favorite female wrestler, but she's seriously all gimmick and mannerisms. She's passable as a worker but don't expect a Horsewoman in the ring.



I think they Lesnar-Cena this match and Asuka continues to dominate. 

There's footage of Asuka/Ember Moon on one of these house shows and honestly their chemistry is off the charts. They're a ready to go 4 star match that would have people talking about this division again. So Asuka could get even more heat here.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they Lesnar-Cena this match and Asuka continues to dominate.
> 
> There's footage of Asuka/Ember Moon on one of these house shows and honestly their chemistry is off the charts. They're a ready to go 4 star match that would have people talking about this division again. So Asuka could get even more heat here.



I want Mickie on the main roster anyway, preferably on Smackdown in a lezdom feud with Alexa.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

< Not an Ember Moon fan


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

They're both Canadian so Bobby Roode won't get cheered way more than Dillinger here.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

crowd sounds decent


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> < Not an Ember Moon fan



Honestly I wasn't either but I liked her run in last week and I really liked the match she had with Asuka. I don't think she can go for 20 minutes though. I think 12-15 is her sweet spot. She's also still improving her physique which is a good sign.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Pretty good for a glorified comedy match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> crowd sounds decent



Smark Town Capital


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Was that Jose Bautista?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

how do you say fuck in irish anyways??

is it 'fook'?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I wasn't either but I liked her run in last week and I really liked the match she had with Asuka. I don't think she can go for 20 minutes though. I think 12-15 is her sweet spot. She's also still improving her physique which is a good sign.


What's Asuka's stamina like?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What's Asuka's stamina like?


Top woman in the world.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What's Asuka's stamina like?



she can be on top for a maximum of 8hrs

she can also deadlift you while you're inside of her


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What's Asuka's stamina like?



She can do full on 25 minute long stories. It's not a stamina thing for Ember Moon so much as she just doesn't have the spots or storytelling. The match with Asuka really was something else though. It's going to be great when they do it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a really old school match  in terms of how they're working. It's not a 4 star barn burner but its a pretty cool little match. Crowd is great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

ember moon is an uchiha rip off. i hope nardo comes along and put her back in to place


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is a really old school match  in terms of how they're working. It's not a 4 star barn burner but its a pretty cool little match. Crowd is great.


Toronto is pretty reliable.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Nobody taps to the sharpshooter anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

with that entrance, knew ROODE WAS GONNA WIN.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Predictable result.  Soultaker is right though.  Quality match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Roode's DDT is sick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Really hope it's time for Roode/Nakamura if Nakamura has to slum it down here.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Magnus would be a great fit for WWE or rather NXT. He's even younger then Roman. Wouldn't be surprised if he pops up in NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Wonder what happens with The Revival after this. You have to think Authors of Pain get this win and that sets them up as the challengers to DIY?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Holy shit, I just wiki'd these guys. They are young as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a silly stipulation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Authors of Pain are pretty easily can't miss guys. I'm surprised they didn't get called up already.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is a silly stipulation.



Shit is straight out of Crockett.

Wow.....


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

That white boy crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice spot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

TM61 is giving no fucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn, this workrate is crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Hopefully that chain didn't fuck up anyone's eye.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Honestly liked this card more than Brooklyn on paper.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

HHH sighting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I won't watch 205 live.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Shovel gets off on how much of a wrestling history nut he is doesn't he?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

think Asuka/Mickie is next?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Seriously tho, Young Bucks when?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

This could be a MOTY contender


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Hopefully Revival wins.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

Young Bucks should be on the WWE. I wont get tired of them doing the spiked tombstone piledriver and super kick party every week.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Ciampa stealing Benoit's Germans and the the Kenny Omega V Trigger


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Terrible officiating robbed the Revival.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

MOTN so far unsurprisingly.

EDIT: Seriously tho, Young Bucks when?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Bah Gawd JR 

EDIT: Mickie vs. Asuka


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

YAY Mickie's next!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

She looks lightning fast.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Skirts? Bell bottoms? pants and boots? or Hardcore country?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

The OG theme


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

YES!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Looks fucking awesome!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

I wonder how much time they'll get. Asuka should kill her.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

going full screen on this. bbl.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

I love Mickie but Asuka is the future.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder how much time they'll get. Asuka should kill her.


Ten minutes?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

THere is going to be an intense psychological war here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

I know the PG argument is dated, but you can't tell me that this wouldn't have been a billion times better with a TV-14 rating 

EDIT: dat sell by Mickie


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

goddayum thickie, goddayum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

never seen Mickie do that before.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Is that as far as Asuka's been pushed before?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Interesting finish.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Kind of a dud finish.  But the match picked up and it was okay.  Also, I'm glad that Mickie didn't embarrass herself.  We will be extremely lucky if Goldberg performs as well for himself tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Main roster pls 




Rukia said:


> Kind of a dud finish.  But the match picked up and it was okay.  Also, I'm glad that Mickie didn't embarrass herself.  We will be extremely lucky if Goldberg performs as well for himself tomorrow.



Mickie's an active wrestler 

SweatBerg isn't.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

I kinda wish AJ Lee, and Paige were active in WWE right now, then have Mickie return

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

That Mickie/Asuka match was a solid 8.5/10


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Is that as far as Asuka's been pushed before?


@SoulTaker @kurisu @WhatADrag @[S-A-F]


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Hoping this match is better than their first. It got good reviews but I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Violin man,.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker @kurisu @WhatADrag @[S-A-F]



Comparable to Emma and Bayley. Actually there's also Nia Jax. So no it's not the limit for her.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

You think Nakamura has fun with this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> You think Nakamura has fun with this?



I think this is the most fun part for him, like this is the shit he loves and is the shit he signed on for. Not for all the other dopey shit.

Like come the fuck on James Ellsworth is on the main roster but Nakamura is slumming it here?

Listen to this crowd. They're nuclear for Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Main roster pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they could do that if they wanted.  She certainly is better than Alicia Fox, Summer Rae, Dana, and Carmella.  Better than a lot of women actually.  There were a number of good sequences in that match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well, they could do that if they wanted.  She certainly is better than Alicia Fox, Summer Rae, Dana, and Carmella.  Better than a lot of women actually.  There were a number of good sequences in that match.



She'd certainly play the veteran role better than Natalya.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

I love how Joe looks pissed 99% of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't follow 2 paws.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Mickie James was one of the top 5 worldwide trends on twitter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Joe going for the knees


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Welp, Nakamura just doesn't have it tonight.  He should probably just give up if he ends up in another submission.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Joe wins, Nakamura to main roster?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Shinsuke ded


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Suicide dive is the most overused move in wrestling.  I don't enjoy it at all anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Joe wins, Nakamura to main roster?



NXT is in Osaka in 2 weeks. Not a chance.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Samoan submission machine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Fuck me dat sweep straight outta KoF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Didn't hook up the leg therefore Joe kicked out. Love this.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

When did Joe get busted open?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Match over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

Holy shitttttttttttt.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Called the Joe win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Good match.  And I appreciate the unexpected result.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Dayum Naki got ol shit kicked in the dick.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Did NOT see this coming.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Pretty sure they're not bring up Nakamura but I mean this is how you keep this feud going and don't bring Joe up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

Someone's coming up during the rumble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2016)

This is good tho. Joe needed that.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Is there an NXT aftershow?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

Also, is Takeover, NXT's Mania?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2016)

SLowly climbing the top contributors list


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2016)

Nah there is no after show for NXT.  
That match still got me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

Last match between them needs to be a last man standing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure they're not bring up Nakamura but I mean this is how you keep this feud going and don't bring Joe up.


I agree.  They decided to not bring Joe up.  It is that simple.  There will be a rubber match at the next Takeover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

goes hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2016)

Jericho could turn on Owens, Shield members reunion, Braun could betray Raw, Orton can turn on Bray, Aj can betray sd, HHH's involvement, Undertaker's presence. 

which one gonna happen?

overall a unpredictable ppv in a long ass time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Just enjoy another glorious PPV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2016)

Shield will reunite for a good 2 minutes to triple powerbomb Braun Strowman and get his ass eliminated

Braun is not going to betray anyone. He's most likely the first to be eliminated 

Jericho will distract AJ thus giving Owens the win for Team Raw. Taker will be pissed as fuck then the lights will go out, SS will end with Taker killing AJ with the tombstone piledriver. Taker will pose with the title in his hand.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Asuka is in Toronto.  It really is a shame that she can't compete in the women's match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> goes hard


Sounds like some gorilla rape music.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

whenever i hear Samoa Joe's music, all i hear are ridiculously loud FARTS


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2016)

Once again Takeover delivers.

I highly doubt Survivor Series will be better.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 20, 2016)

Takeover was GLORIOUS


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

dope fanmade posters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Takeover was GLORIOUS


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I hear that the WWE is really pleased with the show.  The only thing HHH didn't like was that chain flying into the crowd.  But they are ecstatic about the crowd, the social media response, and the merch.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted already. 
Read at your own risk on plans for Taker:


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Doesn't make any sense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Taker is the champion in that scenario.  Why would he also put his career on the line?  What is Cena putting on the line??


Tweaking things a little though, I could actually see some of that happening.  I hope not.  I don't want Styles losing the title that quickly.[/spoiler]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

> One day before Survivor Series, here is the list of best rated matches in PPV's history (as always, rated by Dave Meltzer). Unlike 2 previous PPVs (No Mercy & HIAC) Survivor Series has pretty long history so it was little bit more difficult to make list this time but here we go
> 
> 
> Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels * * * * 1/2 (4.5) 1992
> ...



Found this to be pretty interesting because this card really has been ass for years. I really kind of think this card will struggle because a lot of it is just ripe to be an overbooked mess. It's really going to look odd when you put it against Takeover which was the best it's been in a while.

I feel like that's really going to be an erroneous narrative that springs up, that NXT is so much better than the main when it comes to the PPVs. It really hasn't been lately, last night was honestly some really special stuff. Really thought that it was up there for best card of 2016, probably is because DIY/Revival is damn near close to a 5 star match. 

Still there's so many good workers on the Survivor Series card that it comes down to booking and if they just overdo it or not.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Elimination matches never rise to the level of being great matches.  It just doesn't happen.  If you want that to happen, you need a lot of early eliminations.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Did you guys like Takeover?  Was it the best wrestling event of the year?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys like Takeover?  Was it the best wrestling event of the year?  What do you guys think?



Wasn't able to watch but I plan to catch snippets later.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Wasn't able to watch but I plan to catch snippets later.


nah mother fucker u watch it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Becky on Holy Foley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

why during taker vs hulk, in the beginning ric flair comes out, the entire front side of him is blurred?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why during taker vs hulk, in the beginning ric flair comes out, the entire front side of him is blurred?


WHat???


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey, does the WWE Network have WCW's triple cage matches? If yes, how do I find it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why during taker vs hulk, in the beginning ric flair comes out, the entire front side of him is blurred?



Probably because he was wearing the World's Heavyweight championship at the time and it would have gotten them sued?

I say probably because I'm not sure.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably because he was wearing the World's Heavyweight championship at the time and it would have gotten them sued?
> 
> I say probably because I'm not sure.


Yeah he had a title and that was blurred.

So was flair part of WCW at the time or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

*Reminder to post your predictions for tonight. *



Rukia said:


> Did you guys like Takeover?  Was it the best wrestling event of the year?  What do you guys think?



I did, but nah. IMO, best PPVs this year so far are:

1- TakeOver Dallas
2- Summerslam
3- No Mercy(even with the weird ass organization)
4- TakerOver Brooklyn II
5- Cruiserweight Classic (or even Backlash if the former doesn't count)

Of course I'm disregarding the shitty Bray Wyatt and Orton (including Kane and Lesnar) stuff when it comes to Summerslam, Backlash, and No Mercy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

this survivor series playlist fire af

bret vs hbk now

champion vs champion


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Summerslam?  It is too long.  There was a bunch of shit in there too.  The beauty about Takeover is that I watched a great event and it was still only 7 pm here, so I went out and did stuff.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2016)

What are we most excited to see tonight?

Gooollllddddbergggggg


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

How the divas are dressed I guess..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm ready for this storyline:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the Cruiserweight Classic is probably the best in-ring stuff as a collective, has to be right? Idk I mean I was never really into TJP but enjoyed the hell out of the matches for the most part, Ibushi/Alexander, Ibushi/Kendrick, Ibushi/Perkins, Jack Gallagher as a character, Gran Matalik's spots. Idk the Ibushi/Alexander match really is such a high ranked match of the year for me. Naito/Omega is probably my #1 with Omega/Goto somewhere up there too because those last 2 matches for Omega were really something else.

Sami/Nakamura is really still an amazing match too, without a doubt probably the only other match that made me feel like Ibushi/Alexander from WWE.

I mean overall it's like the peaks are really awesome in retrospect but I think the amount of shows I was automatically satisfied with the most are probably Backlash, No Mercy, Money in the Bank, Takeover Dallas, and Takeover Toronto. That's not necessarily in order.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> fire



Corbin doing the End of Days to Stroman would have been fire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

That's nice.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Corbin doing the End of Days to Stroman would have been fire


Yeah.  This was Corbin's big chance.  Now he is stuck in a feud no one cares about.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah he had a title and that was blurred.
> 
> So was flair part of WCW at the time or something?


Nah he wasn't which is why the title had to be blurred.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was in '91 when Flair left WCW because Jim Herd wanted to rebrand him by cutting his hair and making him into Spartacus. Herd fired Flair but he still had the belt. 



> Without Flair, the 1991 Great American Bash became what many fans consider one of the worst wrestling PPVs in history, as the Baltimore audience loudly chanted, _"We want Flair!"_ throughout the entire show. Many fans there and on PPV also saw the title match between the top two contenders for the title, Lex Luger and Barry Windham, as a sham because Flair still had the actual title belt (they had to resort to taping 'World Champion' on one of Dusty Rhodes's old belts, due to their new WCW World title belt not being ready in time, and giving it to Luger after winning the match) and was never beaten for it, thus the 'real world champion' angle the WWF created upon Flair's arrival had legitimacy. The NWA suffered tremendously.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm watching the kick off show!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Kane is about to take on Luke Harper!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

They doing the kickoff already??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Theme:



[S-A-F] said:


> They doing the kickoff already??


Two hour kick off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lita looks like you would still want her to lose a bra and panties match.  Damn!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Mick/Sami segment.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

Cool little segment with Mick and Sami. Now Miz was on the panel spittin knowledge.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the Miz will retain.  I have changed my mind.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

*Miz* > Sami Zayn
Raw (males) < *Smackdown (males)*
Raw (females) < *Smackdown (females)
Raw (tag teams)* > Smackdown (tag teams)
*Brian Kendrick* > Sami Zayn
*Lesnar *> Goldberg

Jove, when I get all of these correctly, I want big avatar.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Brian Kendrick!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Kevin Owens show!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Send for the man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Kevin Owens dropping a major truth when he made fun of Smackdown for having 4 commentators.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Mickie should have won last ight. have something happen to Naomi or Carmella, have Asuka be the fifth person on team Smackdown, and clear house.

OR

NXT should do a main roster invasion, properly this time, not like the shitty verson the Nexus did, but a good one.

Have Joe, Asuka, the NXT tag chanps and a couple other heels run roughshod on either Raw or Smackdown back to back nights.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The heel cruiser weight team loses every match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

So far for the predictions contest I got:



Rukia said:


> So predictions:
> 
> Sami wins the IC Title
> Kalisto wins the Cruiserweight Title
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> I say
> Miz wins
> Kalisto win
> Team smackdown tag team wins
> ...





SoulTaker said:


> Considering the fact Raw had all of these titles one point with an extra world championship as well I really think they're putting the IC title on Raw to trade the cruiserweights to Smackdown. Idk seems like a lot of dates to flex the cruiserweights but then again I'm guessing WWE really gives no fucks? It just seems crazy to get the talent to drive from Raw to Smackdown and only really expect a few guys to do it, but the cruiserweights are second class citizens anyway.
> 
> So I've got Sami bringing the IC title to Raw. It looks like they're protecting Ziggler and letting Miz eat a pin because he's teflon.
> Kallisto bringing the cruiserweights to Smackdown.
> ...





Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami Zayn def. The Miz (c)
> Kalisto def. The Brian Kendrick (c)
> Team Smackdown Tag Team def. Team Raw Tag Team (Usos Sole Survivors)
> Team Raw Women def. Team Smackdown Women (Charlotte and Nia Jax Sole Survivors)
> ...





Larcher said:


> Tag teams match: Raw
> Brian vs Kalisto: Brian
> Miz vs Zayn: Miz
> Women's team match: Smackdown
> ...





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> The Miz (c) def Sami Zayn
> The Brian Kendrick (c) def Kalisto.
> Team Raw Tag Team def Team Smack down (new day and Club are survivors)
> Team SD Women def. Team Raw Women (Bliss and Carmela are survivors)
> ...





Ae said:


> *Miz* > Sami Zayn
> Raw (males) < *Smackdown (males)*
> Raw (females) < *Smackdown (females)
> Raw (tag teams)* > Smackdown (tag teams)
> ...



Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Shit just forgot that I didn't renew my subscription .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I changed my IC title prediction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Shit just forgot that I didn't renew my subscription .



I got ya fam

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I changed my IC title prediction.



Noted.

EDIT: wait. so who do you have?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

@kurisu 

Miz beats Zayn
RAW males beat Smackdown males
RAW females lose to Smackdown females
RAW tag teams beat Smackdown tag teams
Brian Kendrick beast Sami Zayn
Goldberg beats Lesnar

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I got ya fam
> 
> Link removed



THANKKKKKK YOUUUUUU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Miz/Sami is the most 50/50 match on this card to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

And yup, a smark crowd is dead for a cruiserweight match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm surprised that there was a TJ Perkins chant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Someone tell this guy about elbow and knee pads. He looks naked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz/Sami is the most 50/50 match on this card to me


Brock/Goldberg is the most 100/0 match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@Rukia, do you have Sami or Miz winning?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a boring match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Rukia, do you have Sami or Miz winning?


Miz.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

There's so many issues with the guys in this match. Swann is the only guy in here who is main roster material right now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't like him.  But this was a promising night for TJ Perkins.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Gulak= gratuitous grapple fucker
Nese= vanilla midget personified
Dar= will still be this boring when he's 25
Daivari= Tainted by his brother
TJP= 32 year old who talks like a 10 year old from 1994

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Brian Kendrick comes off as the kind of sleazy dude who would run with Negan's crew


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Gulak= gratuitous grapple fucker
> Nese= vanilla midget personified
> Dar= will still be this boring when he's 25
> Daivari= Tainted by his brother
> TJP= 32 year old who talks like a 10 year old from 1994


Spot on analysis.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Kendrick saved Kalisto from that promo.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Kendrick saved Kalisto from that promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Lots of people get touted as underrated/underutilized but Luke Harper really has got to be the most frustrating because most of the time you can point to a reason but there isn't for him. He's got the size, he can work, he plays a character, and he can speak adequately at worse.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Luke Harper putting on a strong performance so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I said this before, TJP's gimmick is that he plays retro vidyaz  

Like he belongs in a Youtube channel rather than a wrestling ring. This coming from a somewhat retro guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I said this before, TJP's gimmick is that he plays retro vidyaz
> 
> Like he belongs in a Youtube channel rather than a wrestling ring. This coming from a somewhat retro guy.



I think it's supposed to be somewhat modern in some respects though. Like he cut one of those inset promos with Ibushi for the DMC and was like "what's your overall rating man".

It's just that he doesn't need the puns and everything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

The selling that Luke Harper did in this match  

The guy was bumping like a 6'9 HBK for Kane. It's amazing to me how a guy this size has nothing going for him in this company right now. It's dumb as hell. Wyatt's should have the tag titles just to have some kind of clout. Harper is too good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's supposed to be somewhat modern in some respects though. Like he cut one of those inset promos with Ibushi for the DMC and was like "what's your overall rating man".
> 
> It's just that he doesn't need the puns and everything.



Think about it; he's an e-sports guy competing in a fake sport. It's like a parody within a parody. Shit just don't mix sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The selling that Luke Harper did in this match
> 
> The guy was bumping like a 6'9 HBK for Kane. It's amazing to me how a guy this size has nothing going for him in this company right now. It's dumb as hell. Wyatt's should have the tag titles just to have some kind of clout. Harper is too good.



Harper > Wyatt tbh. Been saying this for years. Also, why is Kane winning in 2016 again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Who will Seth Rollins hurt tonight?


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Who will Seth Rollins hurt tonight?



I would never wish harm upon anyone, but if Rollins had to hurt someone it's preferably Ambrose, so we don't have to watch his terrible matches!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Lita does looks nice tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Wtf Survivor Series starts early? Could have sworn it'd be by 8.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Someone is getting powerbombed onto a turnbuckle.  Probably someone that Smackdown desperately needs; so AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Lita does looks nice tonight.


Lita looks gorgeous man.  How old is she?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

@kurisu 

Sami beats Miz
Samckdown Males win
Smackdown ladies win
RAW tag teams beat Smackdown tag teams
Brian Kendrick beats Kalisto
Lesnar wins lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Lita looks gorgeous man.  How old is she?


41


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

"Fantasy Warfare" is such a dumb tagline when they already had a match 12 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

If Raw loses.  Steph should fire Mick on Monday.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Gonna miss like half of the PPV because I got to pick up my dad from the airport. Feels bad man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gonna miss like half of the PPV because I got to pick up my dad from the airport. Feels bad man.


Replay will be on by the time you get back.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

I wonder if there will be any HHH interference anywhere?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Ladies starting it up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Theme:


I like the theme.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Good deal for the ladies.  This is a hot spot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Women opening up the show huh? Nia going to dominate IMO and Bliss to screw over Becky during the match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Yay, no Michael Cole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Sasha doesn't look right without the belt.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Sasha looking especially gorgeous tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Yay, no Michael Cole


True man.  I am relieved.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

I bet Smackdown will come out together?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh, I like this red vs. blue theme going on for the wrestlers tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

No lie I love Naomi's entrance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Naomi's hair doe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Smackdown has the better looking women.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Charlotte did something?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Nattie tagging in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah.. Raw ladies are winning.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Fucking hell its either going to be Natalya or Eva Marie filling in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Actually think SD Women may win it now because of this angle. And Natalya hometown favourite.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Disappointing for Nikki.  Even if it is a storyline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa is so good, look at her rubbing off the other girls' touches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Dat Naomi booty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Plot twist: Nattie was the one who beat up Nikki. She'll also screw Smackdown out of the win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

It's dangerous for Alicia Fox to be in the ring.  She could be eliminated at any moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Think about it; he's an e-sports guy competing in a fake sport. It's like a parody within a parody. Shit just don't mix sometimes.



Honestly didn't understand the gimmick until you put it into perspective with this.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Becky/Bayley


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So far for the predictions contest I got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late to enter?

Tag teams match: Raw
Brian vs Kalisto: Brian
Miz vs Zayn: Miz
Women's team match: Raw
Mens team match: Smackdown
Brock vs Goldberg: Goldberg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Can't wait till Asuka moves up to the main roster and B0rks the shit out of this division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Too late to enter?
> 
> Tag teams match: Raw
> Brian vs Kalisto: Brian
> ...



I'll allow it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Becky should be the sole survivor.

Nia was just the most special enforcer type character the WWE has ever had in those 10 seconds.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Manola and graves on commentary already best ppv in 5 years

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Crowd is fucking lit


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's go Nattie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Manola and graves on commentary already best ppv in 5 years



This team is GOAT; I even like Saxton. And JBL is there for the random lulz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

SD women don't have anyone to answer to that hippo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow...Nia's rebound lariat was way better than Dean's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> SD women don't have anyone to answer to that hippo.



They did, but Wonder Woman Nikki Cena got hurt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> SD women don't have anyone to answer to that hippo.


Going to have to be a multiple team finisher spot to take her out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow...Nia's rebound lariat was way better than Dean's



 

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa  

10/10 PPV fuck everything.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Nia's gonna get counted out,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

At least Alexa got to do her finisher.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

I really like the psychology of the blind tags and team work of this match so far. Alicia Fox is fucking awful but whatever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That power spot by Nia was some real Vader shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn.  The Boss is kicking ass.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Becky lynch could always set nia on straight fire. I mean literally gasoline and matches


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Sasha with the Terryman offense


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Sasha out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa with the save. 

and welp, there goes that Nattie theory.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Bayley is going to win.  She hasn't even participated yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa SD MVP so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Alexa SD MVP so far



Reminds me of Shane-o during the 01 SS match. Making saves and handing assists.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Why is team Smackdown not coming to save their others?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Nia tapps out!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

WHAT?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was a mess....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit Becky got Nia


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

What a waste. SMH.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's go Becky!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

There are some sloppy moments in this match.  But it is fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Becky either MVP effort or Bayley sole survivor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa  

0.1/10 PPV. Fuck Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

she just...taps....how weak.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Bayley has to win though.  She hasn't been allowed to do anything in this match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was a really late break and Bayley doing these questionable tactics is getting really annoying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bayley has to win though.  She hasn't been allowed to do anything in this match.



I'd argue Becky has to win to legitimize the SD women's division and she's got to do it in this exact fashion. Stupid this isn't Sasha instead of Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'd argue Becky has to win to legitimize the SD women's division and she's got to do it in this exact fashion. Stupid this isn't Sasha instead of Bayley.



It's okay tho, since Nikki got hurt and all. I think the implication here is that it would have been much closer with Nikki in it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

BOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

It should have at least gone down to Champion v Champion FFS


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2016)

1-0 on my prediction sheet. Good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Still 1-0 to my predictions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's okay tho, since Nikki got hurt and all. I think the implication here is that it would have been much closer with Nikki in it.



Seems like a pretty big ask. I mean at this point Asuka is a more legitimate champion than Becky. I guess if the Nia spots aren't botched it goes over better too?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

I've found a real nice pic of Lana, but I cannot post it here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Peeps who predicted Raw ladies would win; @Rukia @WhatADrag @Lord Trollbias @God Movement


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Ellsworth


----------



## God Movement (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Peeps who predicted Raw ladies would win; @Rukia @WhatADrag @Lord Trollbias @God Movement



What's prize by the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seems like a pretty big ask. I mean at this point Asuka is a more legitimate champion than Becky. I guess if the Nia spots aren't botched it goes over better too?



Asuka is like B0rk. The only kayfabe reason why she isn't called up yet is because she's the NXT champ. She's already >>> everyone kayfabe-wise.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'd argue Becky has to win to legitimize the SD women's division and she's got to do it in this exact fashion. Stupid this isn't Sasha instead of Bayley.


Mick Foley and Stephanie were mad about people on the internet being critical of their women's division.  They had two women about to main event hell in a cell; and people were telling them that they need to utilize their women the way Smackdown utilizes them.  A lot of people within wwe took those comments personally; the wwe is very thin-skinned.

Remember Raw is the premiere show.  And it is floundering.  So Smackdown may lay down tonight to boost Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seems like a pretty big ask. I mean at this point Asuka is a more legitimate champion than Becky. I guess if the Nia spots aren't botched it goes over better too?


I say Becky came out looking respectable. She got the monster Nia to tap out and she put up a decent 2v1 fight after getting brutalized by Nia post-elimination and would have eliminated Charlotte had Bayley not interfered. I still think it should have gone down to Champ v. Champ but she still put in a good performance. Probably edges out Bliss for Smackdown MVP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

God Movement said:


> What's prize by the way.



Bigger avy or user sparkles. Unless you want something else, in that case I'll ask for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This Ellsworth story is great.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Strowman is gold in these backstage segments.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So Smackdown may lay down tonight to boost Raw.



You know this is kind of why I have them taking the IC title and giving SD the cruiserweights, but with the Raw women winning I'm not sure. SD has to get wins somewhere.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Well I'll gtg to the airport for the next hour or so. Should be back in time for the Men's match and Bork-Berg


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Women's match was weak


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

@[S-A-F]

nice set dude


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

MOTN next


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Maryse looking scintillating tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Mickie/Asuka was much better than that match we just saw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Lana is a great valet but I think Maryse really added a level of extra legitimate douche to Miz's gimmick that made him just a little bit more believable or something. Her showing up during the Ryder feud has really coincided with his ascent.  The promos and Talking Smack are all him but she definitely adds.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, I can see Raw piling up some early wins and then we get a backstage segment of Steph and Mick acting cocky.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

It's disappointing Alexa didnt do much in the ring tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Optimum scenario though has Sami getting to Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Lana is a great valet but I think Maryse really added a level of extra legitimate douche to Miz's gimmick that made him just a little bit more believable or something. Her showing up during the Ryder feud has really coincided with his ascent.  The promos and Talking Smack are all him but she definitely adds.



To be fair, they stopped using Lana for some reason. She's just using her marriage for heat now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

There's this one weird ass camera angle they've been using by the area where Sami hit that moonsault that they've been using. It's fucking awful.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It's disappointing Alexa didnt do much in the ring tonight


She had a couple of good spots.  And she got a couple of nice reactions from the crowd.

But yeah.. winning the match would have really made her look epic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It's disappointing Alexa didnt do much in the ring tonight



She was Smackdown's MVP, saving teammates and handing out assists. She even saved Becky before she got eliminated. Good kayfabe performance IMO.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> To be fair, they stopped using Lana for some reason. She's just using her marriage for heat now.



Nvm the fact Rusev was getting cucked by Ziggler and The Rock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nvm the fact Rusev was getting cucked by Ziggler and The Rock



Most sympathetic face in the company now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Its not enough to satisfy my desire for Alexa..

but fuck, i hope Sami doesnt win. screw him. RAW is hogging all of the mid card belts. this is beyond stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Alexa could've eliminated Nia or Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

That was a good catch from the Miz. Easily the most improved wrestler of 2016.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Sami Zayn's selling is probably the most ridiculous single skill anyone in this company possesses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Has the Michinoku Driver ever put someone away?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Xpac never kicked out of a Michinoku Driver before


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Optimum scenario though has Sami getting to Smackdown.


I agree.  I want Stephanie to fire him if he loses tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Has Cole called the Blue Thunder Bomb by it's proper name at all recently?

edit:


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

When did Cole get on commentary?
I thought it was Mauro & JBL?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Tap tap tap!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

If Sami fucking taps in Canada


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn these 1,884 hour shows. This is the 2nd time I've missed the first hour of a PPV. Hey guys, how's SS been so far?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> When did Cole get on commentary?
> I thought it was Mauro & JBL?


I don't know.  I was wondering myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Damn these 1,884 hour shows. This is the 2nd time I've missed the first hour of a PPV. Hey guys, how's SS been so far?



Alexa/10

EDIT: Women's match was okay? Raw won tho cuz Nikki was attacked backstage. Miz vs. Sami's been great so far.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That was a good catch from the Miz. Easily the most improved wrestler of 2016.


He has been extremely reliable for the wwe.  Put on several memorable matches.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Alexa/10



HOLY SHIT, NO WAY!
Good for her. I honestly didn't care who won, but i'm quite surprised they're goin' whole hog with Bliss.

This match is pretty damn good so far btw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

welp


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Maryse kept me perfect with my predictions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> HOLY SHIT, NO WAY!
> Good for her. I honestly didn't care who won, but i'm quite surprised they're goin' whole hog with Bliss.
> 
> This match is pretty damn good so far btw.



She didn't win. But she looked good both literally and figuratively.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Well that match was meh


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Great chickenshit heel!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

lol, well there goes my hopes for an interesting dynamic with Miz.

Still, I'm glad that SD keeps their belt. Sucks for Zayn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Screwy finish is okay. But Miz could have grabbed the tights a bit harder.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Well that match was meh


It was pretty good.  Not great.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

0-2 now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

people who got miz winning; @Rukia @WhatADrag @Larcher @The Gr8 Destroyer @Ae @Raiden @God Movement


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> She didn't win. But she looked good both literally and figuratively.



Don't play with mah heart like that you muff. 

So the match was pretty good then? I'll check it out tomorrow then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Veteran leader Shane OMac


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

2-0 so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Don't play with mah heart like that you muff.
> 
> So the match was pretty good then? I'll check it out tomorrow then.



I'd say it was okay, a little sloppy at times but it was fun. And I think the booking was on point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> 2-0 so far


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Sami should come up with a new finisher. Hell of a kick is stupid


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'd say it was okay, a little sloppy at times but it was fun. And I think the booking was on point.


Too many untalented women involved.  And Nia is still really raw, she needs to improve before she can be a part of a major program.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Great.  These stupid tag team entrances will take forever.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Aged Shane is really fucking good in the leadership role.

At first I was kinda bummed that he aged like milk, but the weathered veteran look really helps him carry the air of authority quite well. Steph should ease up dying her hair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn them weeknd and drake bars


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shining Stars for Tag champs tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

This match is going to be such a clusterfuck

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Okay, they finally announced the rules of this match.  If one member of a team is eliminated, the entire team is eliminated.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This match is going to be such a clusterfuck



Ooohoho yeah. Helps that it's Elimination though. The cluttered nature of it should ease up near the end.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I feel great about my Smackdown pick.  I think the two brands have to be 1-1 going into the men's match.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Shuck and Jive time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Good good.  Kind of a subdued reaction for New Day.  We need this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

But take the mic away from these guys.  New Day is annoying asf.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

So, in this elimination match, does it go by individual elimination, or tag team elimination? 

Say Kofi gets pinned, is the New day out?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Seriously this crowd doesn't seem that interested in New Day.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good good.  Kind of a subdued reaction for New Day.  We need this.



Yeah. People being over is always a bad thing. That's why I always scrunch my nose up whenever Cesaro gets cheered.



Gibbs said:


> So, in this elimination match, does it go by individual elimination, or tag team elimination?
> 
> *Say Kofi gets pinned, is the New day out?*



Yup.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

New Day gonna get a 500 day reign and go down as the most dominant tag team ever


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> So, in this elimination match, does it go by individual elimination, or tag team elimination?
> 
> Say Kofi gets pinned, is the New day out?


If one member of a team is eliminated, the entire team is gone.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. People being over is always a bad thing.


They are played out.  The WWE needs to give them something new to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I kinda want to hire the Usos to kill someone.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Puerto Ricans will be the first team out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

The Usos look like they're generic ass Def Jam Vendetta filler

American Alpha needs to put in some fucking work tonight


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They are played out.  The WWE needs to give them something new to do.



Doesn't counter what I said, but okay.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Tyler Breeze deserves better than being in a dead end team with Fandango. Shit's fucking retarded. This dude is the guy they had working Jushin Thunder Liger for fucks sake.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

The superiority of the raw tag teams is ridiculous.Do they really try to pass this as an equal match?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

that was quick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Puerto Ricans will be the first team out.


Oops.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

And no one even attempted to break the count lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Crazy flash pin. Waste of a pin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol, fucking jobbers!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Bye bye New day


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit, Usos > New Day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn Usos looking to be a legit tag next year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Dominant tag team my ass.  New Day booking is incredibly weak right now.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

New Day is basically 3 black Cenas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Mojo. I just can't


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Mojo is fucking great, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This is why I hate Survivor Series matches. No one breaks counts.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

This isn't anything teamwork, it's just individuals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> This isn't anything teamwork, it's just individuals.



Welcome to Survivor Series for the last 25 years.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

crowd is bored


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Enzo shouldn't throw punches.  It isn't fair to ask an opponent to sell those.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

SlaterWinsLOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit, that boot was smooth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Team Smackdown is really outclassed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Gable is sex


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Smackdown needs a Raw team to walk away.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Gallows & aNDERSON has done all the work


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Best spear we'll see today


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Best spear we'll see today



Shade


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Rhyno looks like a flying cow carcass being thrown at the slaughter table whenever he's doing the Gore


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

now it feels like a legit tag match.  








Playa


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

This has turned into a pretty good match.  A strong finish so far.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

619 by Cesaro!!!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shocked that the Usos are being given so much time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Usos are being made to look like monsters in this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

the king of swing


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

The fucking Usos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

The second half of this match is excellent.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Usos seem like a legitimate threat on Smackdown now.  Good job making them seem like a credible team.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, really good match overall. Picked up quite a bit at the end.

I legit thought the Usos had it several times. 

Finish was simple but effective.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@SoulTaker @Larcher @The Gr8 Destroyer @Ae @Raiden @Gibbs @God Movement got the RAW tag team team winning right.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I can see Raw piling up some early wins and then we get a backstage segment of Steph and Mick acting cocky.


Called it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Tag match was a good match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@SoulTaker you're right. Smackdown jobbing tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

This is pretty terrible

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Wwe makes better video packages then matches

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Thought Kendrick would win this to keep his character alive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

They got a video package for a match with no feud lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe makes better video packages then matches



WWE Then...Now...Forever...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker you're right. Smackdown jobbing tonight.


Raw needs help.  It is supposed to be the premiere show.

My stance was that Smackdown deserved to be rewarded for being the superior show.  Clearly that fact wasn't taken into consideration at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The crowd won't care about this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is pretty terrible



Foley's current work is shit. He spent 10 minutes sucking Steph's dick during the State of the WWE Universe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

These spots really aren't landing with the crowd. That pinning sequence was pretty bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince gotta die


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Crowd dead af.

Fuck Raw for doing this to this division.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Crowd dead af.
> 
> Fuck Raw for doing this to this division.


That's why it is leaving.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

The most over thing tonight is 10


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

What is this Canadian meme where the crowd counts "10" for every count?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What is this Canadian meme where the crowd counts "10" for every count?



Tye Dillinger


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What is this Canadian meme where the crowd counts "10" for every count?


Did you not watch nxt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope Brock takes on Goldberg next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What is this Canadian meme where the crowd counts "10" for every count?



It's for NXT wrestler Tye Dillinger

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What is this Canadian meme where the crowd counts "10" for every count?


Takeover was in Toronto last night playa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This match = shite

EDIT: I stand corrected. what a spot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Shit Kalisto might have actually hurt himself with that one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That spot was fucking nuts, one of the craziest spots you'll see anywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Got a faint "holy shit" chant but crowd still gives no shits.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Tye Dillinger





kurisu said:


> It's for NXT wrestler Tye Dillinger
> 
> EDIT: ninja'd





Rukia said:


> Takeover was in Toronto last night playa.



I see. 



WhatADrag said:


> Did you not watch nxt



No. I don't watch it at all.

Although, I was gonna check out Takeover last night, but I went over to a friend's house. Gonna start soon though. I finally broke down and got the Network, so now I'm gonna start catching up. Gonna start at the Asuka debut and work my way up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

That was nice by Kendrick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

What the fuck is up with these spots dude?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

This match is honestly the first match that feels like it's close to the quality of the CWC matches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> What the fuck is up with these spots dude?



They're trying desperately to do the impossible and get this match over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Got a faint "holy shit" chant but crowd still gives no shits.


This is about the best match these guys can put on.  But you have to give the crowd a reason to care these characters.  And the WWE has failed them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

This a good trash match


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty good sequence from Kalisto

EDIT*
Oh god, the Corbin thing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Officially a terrible night for Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

really?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Why?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince can die


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn they're trying really hard to get the crowd into the match. 

Maybe more interaction with the crowd? lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Corbin: Fuck you and your vanilla-midgetweight division.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Great match killer spots good pace.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

I feel like all these legends are sitting there like this is fucking stupid as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

That cruiserweight division match was far better than I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like all these legends are sitting there like this is fucking stupid as hell.


You might be right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

So the correct result here is Brian winning. So giving that to everyone who predicted Brian. 

That said; @Larcher @The Gr8 Destroyer @Ae @Raiden @Gibbs @God Movement got it right.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn I just processed what happened. That was stupid as fuck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

I mean honestly this is one of the worst sides of this company. Crazy bad nose to smite their face booking.

It'd be kind of funny if Taker went after Corbin for this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Lmao these pointless as segments


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Terrible night for Daniel Bryan.  The Miz of all people is the only person that has produced for Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman as the sole survivor tonight


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like all these legends are sitting there like this is fucking stupid as hell.


I was excited.  I viewed this as an opportunity to dramatically change both Raw and Smackdown.  And the WWE hasn't taken advantage of that opportunity.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Brock main eventing again


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Smackdown is winning this, solely due to Taker's appearance Tuesday.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't want Goldberg/Brock as the main event.  I think this is a mistake.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman as the sole survivor tonight



Wishing vince to have a heart attack at his moment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Spamplex Village and SweatBerg main eventing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Brock main eventing again


Brock/Orton is the worst main event of the year so far.  Oh.  Orton/Bray also pretty terrible.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

dude I suck at this!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Powerful a five min match main eventing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Corbin won't talk to anyone under 6'1"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

What does Stephanie mean when she says that their jobs depend on it?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn I just processed what happened. That was stupid as fuck.



Yeah, it didn't really dawn on me just how retarded that was until Bryan spelled it out. That was... really dumb as fuck inside and outside of keyfabe. And Corbin's reasoning was stupid. But I guess it gets heat on him, and keeps the Smackdown schedule from being too cluttered with a whole other division to worry about.

...so I guess it's... "fine"?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Powerful a five min match main eventing


I might not watch it.  I'm scared that it will be terrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince Stooge: Yo, the Cruiserweight Division is struggling.

Vince: screwy finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

The fuck? They're advertising next year's Survivor Series? Come to think of it, they did this to the Rumble as well right?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I actually did briefly consider that Corbin could interfere.  But I dismissed the idea.  And the reason is because Shane replaced Corbin on the Smackdown team!  Why did he have to do that if Corbin is okay??


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Brock/Orton is the worst main event of the year so far.  Oh.  Orton/Bray also pretty terrible.


They try to pass off the Brock matches as being big.They haven't been for a long time.Also not even the combined top stars from each brand can main event with Brock around.

Fuck Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Some leg injury.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> They try to pass off the Brock matches as being big.They haven't been for a long time.Also *not even the combined top stars from each brand can't main event with Brock around.*
> 
> Fuck Vince.



I read that in Heyman's voice.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

So is this 5 on 5 suppose to go 1 hour and 30 minutes then


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Vince Stooge: Yo, the Cruiserweight Division is struggling.
> 
> Vince: screwy finish



By a member of Smackdown's own fucking brand



Rukia said:


> I actually did briefly consider that Corbin could interfere.  But I dismissed the idea.  And the reason is because Shane replaced Corbin on the Smackdown team!  Why did he have to do that if Corbin is okay??



Oh, god, that finish gets dumber with each passing second!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I would like to see AJ as the sole survivor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

I bet Smackdown wins and they just forget about taker threat


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Where is Dean???


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> They try to pass off the Brock matches as being big.They haven't been for a long time.Also not even the combined top stars from each brand can't main event with Brock around.
> 
> Fuck Vince.



I don't really like it much either, but to be fair: Goldberg.

Brock existing makes his match going last likely. Him fighting a legend that hasn't been seen in, like, a decade, makes it a guarantee.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Why is Dean the last to be announced?  Because he is the babyface on the team?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Dean Jobrose looking jobberific.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

The best wrestler in the world is over as fuck


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why is Dean the last to be announced?  Because he is the babyface on the team?



Dude's the top face of the brand, dude. It'd either be him or AJ, and like you said, he's the face, so he enters last.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why is Dean the last to be announced?  Because he is the babyface on the team?




And aj the most over lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I bet Smackdown wins and they just forget about taker threat



Taker gonna kill Ellsworth for besmirching Hornswoggles good name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I love the random AJ Styles chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince: how dare they chant aj style n not roman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The architect needs to eat the pin or walk out.  Something that will piss off the Authority.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Seth with the huge pop followed by Roman getting shitted on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

And Rollins comes out in the stupidest shirt of the evening.

EDIT: Roman too cool to wear your stupid brand's shirt.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The raw men's team is too big time for their brand shirts.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Jesus, Reigns is still getting the most heat.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn my link went out. Can't find another working one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a great heel character Jericho is playing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The raw men's team is too big time for their brand shirts.



Just the Shiel'


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Shit Vince gonna hear that Roman reaction and change ending so Roman spears everyone and is solo survivor now.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Jericho with the loudest cheers of the group.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn my link went out. Can't find another working one.



in this video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

@Raiden enuhito


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just the Shiel'



Roman is the "Shi" Dean is the "el" and of course Rollins is the "d" and he has the pics to prove it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Styles Owens, nice.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Roman is the "Shi" Dean is the "el" and of course Rollins is the "d" and he has the pics to prove it.



ayylmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Add Nakamura and Cena to this and it's a certified dream match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This match'll probably take around 40 minutes and Roman will probably wrestle about 10 minutes of it.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Aj and Seth


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

what


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Aj and Seth


AJ already fought the first two guys.  I was glad he made the tag.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh, I forgot about the Jericho/Ambrose thing!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This match'll probably take around 40 minutes and Roman will probably wrestle rest about 10 39 minutes of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

>rebound clothesline

*pukes*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

"You owe me 15,000 dollars"

What the heck is Jericho talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was some of the worst wrestling I've seen take place all year in a non-Bone Soldier and/or Yoshi-Tatsu match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "You owe me 15,000 dollars?"
> 
> What the heck is Jericho talking about?



His jacket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "You owe me 15,000 dollars"
> 
> What the heck is Jericho talking about?



What? 



SoulTaker said:


> His jacket



Aye


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "You owe me 15,000 dollars"
> 
> What the heck is Jericho talking about?


Dean destroyed his light up jacket


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Those Sage Mode punches


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Those rabid punches in the corner should be a spot for Dean always 

Wtf that bullshit spot was more legit than 85% of his offense


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane's punches. Kappa


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wtf is this shit with 46 year old Shane McMahon getting his ass beat and taking bumps by top baby face Roman Reigns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Dean's offense makes Shane's offense look like Vader's.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Good acting by Shane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Shane's punches. Kappa



Baby hammers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane getting DP'd by the Shield.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good acting by Shane.


Shane is in legit pain wtf you talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Reigns beating up the most beloved authority figure in the company's history. This will get him over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Woah is Ambrose doing DDP yoga that hurricarana was decent.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Dean's Topes Kappa


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Why is Stroman only beating the fuck out of Shane?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

>Strowman casually walking to the right spot after catching Dean


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Why is Stroman only beating the fuck out of Shane?



Yeah, I was just about to bring this up. Disappointing lack of Strongman based murder going on.

EDIT*
What the fuck was he doing? Did AJ miss his spot or did Strongman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I was just about to bring this up. Disappointing lack of Strongman based murder going on.
> 
> EDIT*
> What the fuck was he doing? Did AJ miss his spot or did Strongman?



He was also corpsing during that spot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Whose even the legal man in this match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane is too good for this team. SMH.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

We knew Strowman would be a problem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Was that a casual throw? How reckless.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

AJ Styles is a fucking madman


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He was also corpsing during that spot.



Strongman, I trusted you, don't shit the bed after all this time!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Bray meets Braun


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

So basically they gave strowman and nia the exact same role. Good to know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Wyatt using Itachi's TNJ genjutsu


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wtf is the selling in this match


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Strowman has improved a lot in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

RKO outtanowhere!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Outta Nowhere


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane getting the table spot


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

This won't happen.  They are cleaning the table for Shield.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Bray is such a fucking chump. Can't even re-assimilate a former member of his cult.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

elbow~!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane wont rest till Vince literally buries him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Strowman is the legal man, right?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh shit Shane opening eight Gate going midnight moth on strowman


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane's old ass managing to get more hangtime for that spot than CM Punk. Kappa


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

this is fucking absurd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Trollsworth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Braun is out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

MVP Ellsworth
!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Ellsworth got his revenge.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

I want some pizza


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Deadsworth


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

FUCKING ELLSWORTH


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

It's only 4-4 in this overbooked monstrosity


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Deadsworth



Ellscorpse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane's selling is either Sami tier or he's really semi-out of it.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

cut off the ppv when they took out Dean first, thats it yo, i aint havin it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I *just *noticed Otunga, no lie.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane's got the fear of the Deadman in him


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shane's selling is either Sami tier or he's really semi-out of it.



These bumps his old stiff ass body is taking is fucking nuts. This is like Balor territory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

These guys are getting pissed because Shane isn't a fucking wrestler and he's fucking up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Jericho's nose is busted open.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Jericho is bleeding again.  Damn.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

This match has been going on for 20 minutes. And it's still 4 on 4


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Can Shane open the ninth gate the 3am taco?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I hope Shane gets eliminated.  He has been in this match way too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> This match has been going on for 20 minutes. And it's still 4 on 4



Bray, Roman, and Orton barely worked.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit I didn't even realize Dean was the first one out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane just laying there


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

It's... so fucking bizarre that this match is nowhere near finished. Like, unless they start doing rapid pins in the next few minutes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wtf is this overbooked shit


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

KO DQ


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Can vince die


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

KO: "WHY?! WHY?!"

Oh, Kevin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

KO disqualified and crowd is livid


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok. I see where this is going. Romund the Sole Survivor.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Shield 2/3 vs Wyatts, Shane & AJ


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wtf is up with this shit....wow. 

Honestly the only good big 4 this year was Royal Rumble and fucking HHH won it. That's how fucked the big 4 is for WWE right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Piss easy paycheck for Owens.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ok. I see where this is going. Romund the Sole Survivor.



Smackdown about to get drowned in the Romain Lettuce.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ok. I see where this is going. Romund the Sole Survivor.



Wasn't even joking when I said this shit.

Wasn't even joking when I said he wins the Royal Rumble and probably main events Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

When the final 2 are roman n randy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

If Orton turns on Bray now..


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Have the two most over guys on the raw roster be eliminated lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

If Roman solos he's going to get booed to hell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

da beeg dawwg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shittiest Samoan drop I've seen in a while, and I've been watching the Usos for 6 years now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh shit.  Razor's Edge!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Have the two most over guys on the raw roster be eliminated lmao



What're ya talkin' about? Seth and Roman are right there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman will eliminate 2 but then gets eliminated. SD will win 2-0 and Seth will get blamed for it as the last Raw guy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane just meditating to go into sage mode you'll see


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

AJ is the master of the near fall


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

So AJ gets to keep the psycho durability he had against Cena.

Roman/Shane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane-o should have been an active wrestler. There I said it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Coast to Coast!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh BTW realize 3 guys using flying hug as power move tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Fuck me. Fuck this dumb spot.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane beating Rollins with himself.

lols aside, the fact that Shane is the most effective member of team SD is disappointing.

-------------

SHANE IS FUCKING DEAD!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

How the hell is it that Roman fucking no sells chained camel clutches and he's fucking downed by Shane's offense


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Shane wont rest till Vince literally buries him.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shane has no fucking idea where he is, christ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince: Is Roman over now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman sucks chants with no resistance from the crowd. Come the fuck on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Straight up "Roman sucks" chants.

How did we get here?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I think Roman fucked up the timing or Shane just jumped a bit too early.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Seth is trying to restore quality to this match. Honestly this is the matchup that should have anchored the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Straight up "Roman sucks" chants.
> 
> How did we get here?



He killed the only likable McMahon


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman's Sleeping


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Romans sleeping chants


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

saw a gif of what happened, yeah i idk probably why you get professionals for this shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Wake Up Roman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Ambrose will come back and get revenge on AJ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wake Up Roman


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

I wonder if Dave and Bryan are pissed off right now. Lots of dangerous stuff and awkwardly delivered spots going on in this match.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

Seriously what has Roman got to do to not be hated.  At this rate if I were him I'd just tell the fans to fuck themselves and lit on the money I made.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rollins and Roman should just Two Man Power Trip Raw


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think Roman fucked up the timing or Shane just jumped a bit too early.



Nah Roman fucked it up. He hugged Shane at a weird spot and it prevented Shane from tucking his chin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

So shouldn't Seth be counted out right now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a weird PPV. I say this after having witnessed both Summerslam and No Mercy this year.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He killed the only likable McMahon



Oh, right.



Nemesis said:


> Seriously what has Roman got to do to not be hated.  At this rate if I were him I'd just tell the fans to fuck themselves and lit on the money I made.



Go fucking heel and rebuild their favor. I forget who it was, but someone in this thread who went to a Raw show says that Reigns is basically at the point of no return with his "go away" heat. Shit like exclusively attacking and eventually killing Shane doesn't help.

This face thing just isn't working. He's got to turn, like, yesterday.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shield tribute incoming


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Stupid Idiot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Taker gonna crucify both these jabronis on his cross this Tuesday.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok this is cool not even going to lie, I'm a sucker for this shit


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman still getting booed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't see how Undertaker can blame AJ for this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh, shit, this is great.
Shame it isn't happening at a... better time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Dumbass Dean is back. 

deanmonitor.png


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how Undertaker can blame AJ for this.



Ambrose going to get to retain his heat by feuding Taker?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Vince needs to die


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Orton should just go ahead and betray Bray now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Ambrose going to get to retain his heat by feuding Taker?


Maybe?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how Undertaker can blame AJ for this.



He hit Ambrose first earlier. I understand that you forgot tho, cuz this match is long asf.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman heel turn, please?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Roman you piece of dog with cancer shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

This match is brought to you by; TNA Wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Welp, Raw won this one. Raw won SS.

Good job having a good show, Smackdown. But fuck you, lmao!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Luke Harper!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Honestly this match can't really be graded like an actual match because it's such an overbooked trainwreck that makes no sense it's compelling for all the wrong reasons.

Oh and Seth Rollins is all the way back from the knee injury.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I would like to see a Rollins/AJ feud somehow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Great.  Roman Reigns time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rollins is the GOAT RKO seller


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Sole Surviving Intensifies


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Of course roman is last


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

RKO


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

ROMANG RANS

LET'S... GOOOOOOO!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Called Roman as the sole survivor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

I swear to God if Roman wins this


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

If Roman wins this it's gonna be such shit booking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's go Smackdown!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

"Let's go Smackdown."

Jesus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

So in the moment how confident are those who thought Finn Balor would come back and win the Rumble now that we're back on track for year 3 of Roman's push?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Why is Roman spearing people in the chest?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Someone in the crowd should sabotage the match and low blow Roman.

God please let it happen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes!  Sloppy finisher.  But I don't give a darn!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Bray is my hero


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

BRAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't care. This match was fun.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit... did....

Did Bray Wyatt just pin Roman Reigns?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

A wild Wyatt w appears


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

BRAY YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

For real couldn't they let Seth to be the last man?It had to be Roman again?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

I will host a seminar tomorrow morning on how to properly perform the Spear. I will send a free ticket to Roman Reigns. Seminar starts at 9am CST. See you tomorrow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Crazy how one win like that can make Bray feel legitimate


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Wyatt Family>SHIELD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shit. Bray getting some real exposure here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> For real couldn't they let Seth to be the last man?It had to be Roman again?



He's the endgame always.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow match went an hour


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I will host a seminar tomorrow morning on how to properly perform the Spear. I will send a free ticket to Roman Reigns. Seminar starts at 9am CST. See you tomorrow.



Yeah, Roman's spears were very sloppy tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

But ultimately what this means is that the night was basically a draw.  So what is the point?

Soultaker, Undertaker should go after Corbin though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wow match went an hour



And yet still somehow... fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg's entrance music better be the straight up Pat Tanaka mix. Vince needs to not be petty as fuck over the theme music. He already fucked up with Sting and the Crow theme.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm still baffled.

Randy stuck with the Family. Wyatt got the pin. On Roman. Smackdown won their SS match. The fuck just happened?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Smackdown has a lot of people that should be punished for sabotage.  Dean Ambrose, Nikki's attacker, and Baron Corbin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@Rukia @Lord Trollbias @The Gr8 Destroyer @Ae @Gibbs @God Movement got smackdown winning right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> But ultimately what this means is that the night was basically a draw.  So what is the point?
> 
> Soultaker, Undertaker should go after Corbin though.



50-50 booking

I'd like them to work together. I mean I really do believe in Corbin as a guy who represents what Vince wants while being a real athlete who can perform. At the same time he should work with guys who are like that so he can learn. Still think it's crazy it'll ostensibly be over the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg should have his WWE theme. His WCW theme sounds like a stupid old man sad music


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah, Roman's spears were very sloppy tonight.



It's so weird, they're usually pretty good. I think this match length got to him.

Got to everyone, honestly. Just about everyone aside from AJ and Rollins felt kinda... haphazard tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Usos against Cesaro/Sheamus was the best moment of the night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Will Canada shit on goldberg?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Rukia @Lord Trollbias @The Gr8 Destroyer @Ae @Gibbs @God Movement got smackdown winning right.



Anyone perfect so far?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg claims he was actually 300 pounds during these highlights they're showing of him and that now he's 265.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I feel bad for Styles.  He was forced to take some pretty big bumps for a silly little match.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

There has to be a rematch right? No way they'd stop it at 1-1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's so weird, they're usually pretty good. I think this match length got to him.
> 
> Got to everyone, honestly. Just about everyone aside from AJ and Rollins felt kinda... haphazard tonight.



Orton too tbh. It's to be expected though, those guys have E Tanks ready at their disposal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm only 3-2 on matches.  I will be 4-2 after this one though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Anyone perfect so far?



Vince Movement as usual.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

I thank all of the saints the brothers and sisters and God for letting Fat Wyatt win instead of Reigns.

Now how will Taker confront AJ??


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

beast in first


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

JimmyJohns is here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

inb4 Goldberg slips on his own sweat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rushing through Brock's entrance. Maybe they're trying to finish before 11?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's the endgame always.


By having Seth fail again as the last man you just give more fule to the Triple H feud and his bad relationship with Steph.But no Roman has to be the star always.

This company will never change.Well it was expected after the fiasco with the Sasha and Charlotte finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

If SweatBerg wins I'll cancel the network.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Am I 4-1?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg over in Canada.

Welp, that settles that. I had a feeling nobody cared about the Hart thing anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Brock is not amused


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Am I 4-1?



Yup yup yup.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

Bets on this somehow being worse than their WM match?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

alright saw Dean come back in, its all good now

Alot of storylines pushed forward in that match


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Goldberg over in Canada.
> 
> Welp, that settles that. I had a feeling nobody cared about the Hart thing anymore.



He stands in the pyro


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I guess Jericho will be mad that Kevin Owens damaged the list?  Who knows if that will have any legs though..


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you guys know the reason why Sharpshooter is called Sharpshooter??? For a submission move, i just fail to understand why its called that way..


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Do you guys know the reason why Sharpshooter is called Sharpshooter??? For a submission move, i just fail to understand why its called that way..



Hitman gimmick


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg probably can't take crazy bumps...

That's crazy


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If SweatBerg wins I'll cancel the network.



lol.
At this point, it honestly doesn't matter who wins. Either result sets a terrible precedent. Might as well just sit back and enjoy



Nemesis said:


> Bets on this somehow being worse than their WM match?



Heeellll no. They actually have a reason to give a shit this time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I see you borking 'round town with the wrestler I love.. and I'm like fuck you. Ooo,ooo,oooo


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Between Goldberg Roman and rhyno there have been like 54378 spears/flying hugs/gore's tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy shit


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

what the fuck is this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

What?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

The fuck did I see?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK?????????????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was 

This fucking company


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

What the fuck!?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Heeellll no. They actually have a reason to give a shit this time.



I think I'll call it worse than the WM match.  This was BS.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow so much for Bork lasers legitimacy guess he isn't getting resigned


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg can't wrestle so they had to do this I guess?


----------



## Bluth (Nov 20, 2016)

What is going on!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

This fucking company


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy Shit, that was fast.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

It's crazy.  But oh well..  Let's see if this goes anywhere.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 20, 2016)

What is going to happen now!?  we still have like a half hour left, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@Raiden and @God Movement got it right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Brock's diverticulitis came back. The spear was super effective.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

I'M FUCKING CACKLING RIGHT NOW!

GOLDBERG IS ACTUALLY GOD IN KAYFABE NOW!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 20, 2016)

I could wrestle that match Goldberg didn't take a single bump his whole return


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Brock Lesnar was the man who ended the Streak by the way


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Hshabehabwjabenakaja


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Joe vs. Bork, Nakamura vs. Bork, AJ vs. Bork, hell even Shane vs. Bork.... 

Man, this company hates money.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock Lesnar was the man who ended the Streak by the way



Brock anally fisted John Cena in front of millions of people, by the way


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok so taking out the fact that Survivor Series was so terrible it was great how bad was that? This is almost like WCW Souled Out or WCW Uncensored levels of terrible for the company right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

@God Movement won the predictions contest. What the fuck do you want?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

What?  No Talking Raw??


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

So effectively any aura left around Brock for his beating of the streak and his domination of Cena and looking basically invincible for 2 years is all gone after losing to a guy who didn't lift a finger for 12 years.

Seriously I want to know what Vince was smoking when he thought that up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Brock anally fisted John Cena in front of millions of people, by the way



Brock raped Orton's deep gash on live television, by the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Joe vs. Bork, Nakamura vs. Bork, AJ vs. Bork, hell even Shane vs. Bork....
> 
> Man, this company hates money.


Goldberg>>>>>>>>>those geeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So effectively any aura left around Brock for his beating of the streak and his domination of Cena and looking basically invincible for 2 years is all gone after losing to a guy who didn't lift a finger for 12 years.
> 
> Seriously I want to know what Vince was smoking when he thought that up.




VINCE NEEDS TO DIE


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 20, 2016)

Brock Lesnar,the man who ended the streak,the man who made a joke out of the greatest superstar of the last 10 years,the man who was booked like an absolute monster lost like that.......

Yeah WWE take a shit on your fucking legacy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

@SoulTaker 

Takeover wins again.  Looks like I better purchase a ticket for Takeover when I am in San Antonio for the Rumble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Booking aside, this was a shit main event work-wise. Like Halloween Havoc Finger Poke of Doom shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe Goldberg actually paid Vince so his son could see him wrestle.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Goldberg > Mark Hunt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

My take is this:

Goldberg didn't want to come back.  Not even for one match.  The WWE had to make it a match like this for him to agree to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

That was so intensely retarded, and the roster as a whole just got buried, but I don't even care.

That was like sex. I'm shedding the fuck out of my objectivity tonight. Thank you, Goldberg.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> My take is this:
> 
> Goldberg didn't want to come back.  Not even for one match.  The WWE had to make it a match like this for him to agree to it.


I was going to say this. Goldberg is known to have a big ego.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

And as it is proven yet again that Goldberg can't work for fuck. Literally the most overrated main eventer in this business.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 20, 2016)

Unbelievable. I was more shocked with this than I was with Joe over Nakamura.

This must mean Goldberg is back. At least on a part time schedule.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

So who are the winners tonight:

Goldberg
Bray
Ellsworth 
Miz
Kendrick
Kalisto
Corbin
Orton
The Usos
Alexa
Becky


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Raiden and @God Movement got it right.



Yessssssss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Match lasted 90 seconds if anyone's wondering.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

I mean wow Brock really lost to Goldberg in less than 2 minutes and Roman got pinned cleaned by Bray, AJ Styles was protected.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

Honestly I just can't believe I made a joke about this match being worse than the first and arguably it was by a long shot.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Hmmm something might have happened backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Owens also was protected.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

There has to be a WM rematch now


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I just can't believe I made a joke about this match being worse than the first and arguably it was by a long shot.


It wasn't a match.  Goldberg hasn't trained for wrestling.  He would have made Shane look world class.  You can't just step in there without putting in the work.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> There has to be a WM rematch now



Yeah definitely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> There has to be a WM rematch now



Nope. Fuck them both. Hope they both retire and they somehow reverse B0rk beating Taker's streak. 

In hindsight, I wish Orton accepted Taker's offer a billion years ago.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know where Brock goes from here.  How are we ever supposed to consider him credible again?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

Good match, this is how you book Goldberg. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Best moment of the weekend was the Glorious entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe Goldberg said this is the most he would do? idk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know where Brock goes from here.  How are we ever supposed to consider him credible again?


Its not even Brock that looks the worst. The whole roster has been structured to make Brock look like the Alpha, like the King, with everyone else being his bitch. If Brock gets squashed in less than 2 minutes by a guy who hasn't wrestled in over a decade what the fuck does that say about all the geeks in the locker room. They're beyond trash now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

As a Taker fan I'll never get over this. There was a silver-lining in Bork beating the streak; and that's that a younger guy could take the heat off Lesnar since Taker can't do programs no more. But the Lesnar part-timery ruined it, and now this? lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In hindsight, I wish Orton accepted Taker's offer a billion years ago.



Chokeslam into RKO reversal in the match would have been the perfect end to the streak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know where Brock goes from here.  How are we ever supposed to consider him credible again?



He would need to go on a rampage and take out some fan favorites.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Young Orton, Heel Cena, hell peak Nexus Barrett ending the streak would have been far better than wasting Brock's aura from it in a squash v. Goldberg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know where Brock goes from here.  How are we ever supposed to consider him credible again?



Welcome to every match with the dude



Lord Trollbias said:


> Its not even Brock that looks the worst. The whole roster has been structured to make Brock look like the Alpha, like the King, with everyone else being his bitch. If Brock gets squashed in less than 2 minutes by a guy who hasn't wrestled in over a decade what the fuck does that say about all the geeks in the locker room. They're beyond trash now.



Basically. I'm of practically inverse concern about Brock. Can't bring myself to give a shit. He can just murder some other big star or 2 or maybe kill the production crew again and be fine. It's the rest of the guys in the locker room that have now had their credibility absolutely shot by pure proxy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Young Orton, Heel Cena, hell peak Nexus Barrett ending the streak would have been far better than wasting Brock's aura from it in a squash v. Goldberg



This is irreversible damage. Even if Goldberg gets squashed it'll turn into a fucking circus.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Let's talk about a positive.  Bray Wyatt.  This guy is finally getting a decent push.  He is winning main events at PPVs.  He is pinning Roman clean and winning the brand war for Smackdown.  It is a big positive change for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 20, 2016)

convinced Eric Bischoff booked Survivor Series


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

It's one thing to have a fake non-match close the show.  But that problem was compounded by the fact that another non-wrestler Shane wrestled the majority of the men's elimination match right before it!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn they dont take the storylines seriously at all lol.


----------



## Ae (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Young Orton, Heel Cena, hell peak Nexus Barrett ending the streak would have been far better than wasting Brock's aura from it in a squash v. Goldberg



BNB is a top 5 gimmick of this decade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Let's talk about a positive.  Bray Wyatt.  This guy is finally getting a decent push.  He is winning main events at PPVs.  He is pinning Roman clean and winning the brand war for Smackdown.  It is a big positive change for him.


Agreed. So happy for him. Hope this leads to big things in the future.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I do think TLC could be really good though guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Bray Wyatt should be AJ's next title challenger after TLC!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's one thing to have a fake non-match close the show.  But that problem was compounded by the fact that another non-wrestler Shane wrestled the majority of the men's elimination match right before it!



At least Shane-o took a bump or two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I do think TLC could be really good though guys.


SD has good booking going into the PPV. It'll be fine. AJ/Amborse got development, Wyatts are on the warpath. Becky and Bliss looked good and had their spat moment too to build their feud. Corbin back on the attack. Shane is a fucking mandem.
Raw will get absolutely shat on tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

And another good thing.  I can't get over how fine Sasha, Lita, and Alexa looked tonight!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

Undertaker gonna be on smackdown like "good job guys see you at mania by the way it dosent define me *chuckles*"


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

Lol vince probably has a high from the backlash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

1/10 purely due to the shit for brains booking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD has good booking going into the PPV. It'll be fine. AJ/Amborse got development, Wyatts are on the warpath. Becky and Bliss looked good and had their spat moment too to build their feud. Corbin back on the attack. Shane is a fucking mandem.
> Raw will get absolutely shat on tomorrow.


You forgot to mention the Usos.  They looked like a million bucks!

I guess we will probably find out that Carmella attacked Nikki.  Might as well.  I hear they will have a no DQ match at TLC.  I'm a little worried about that idea since Nikki had her neck injury and Carmella is still pretty error prone and green.  But the card as a whole seems like it could be really good.

I don't want Miz/Ziggler.  Give me something new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Kayfabe logic dictates that 50 year old Goldberg would squash Taker and Cena in 2 minutes as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Raw-wise.  I don't want Sasha to be fed to Nia.  (Doesn't Sasha still have a guaranteed rematch with Charlotte?)

The Charlotte/Bayley program makes sense.  But Sasha is still the #1 contender imo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You forgot to mention the Usos.  They looked like a million bucks!
> 
> I guess we will probably find out that Carmella attacked Nikki.  Might as well.  I hear they will have a no DQ match at TLC.  I'm a little worried about that idea since Nikki had her neck injury and Carmella is still pretty error prone and green.  But the card as a whole seems like it could be really good.
> 
> I don't want Miz/Ziggler.  Give me something new.


I'd like Corbin to win the IC Title tbh but he's in the dog house with Shane and Bryan and will probably beat Kallisto at TLC which I'm fine with. Can't really see anyone else viable for an IC Title match atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

People who complained about Super Cena but are happy with this booking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd like Corbin to win the IC Title tbh but he's in the dog house with Shane and Bryan and will probably beat Kallisto at TLC which I'm fine with. Can't really see anyone else viable for an IC Title match atm.


I still like my idea that Stephanie will fire Sami for his failure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I think you have to have an IC Title match.  With the brand split, it is all hands on deck every ppv.  And Miz is a reliable performer.  You want him in there.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> As a Taker fan I'll never get over this. There was a silver-lining in Bork beating the streak; and that's that a younger guy could take the heat off Lesnar since Taker can't do programs no more. But the Lesnar part-timery ruined it, and now this? lol.



Yeah that was a horrible call. Takers streak would still be better than most storylines tbey will have by next year.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Really as bad as WCW Uncensored was when you consider the fact they shat on the majority of their booking.

The big 4 PPVs were ass this year. Again Royal Rumble was the only one that actually good. Survivor Series was awesome because it was a complete and total train wreck.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kayfabe logic dictates that 50 year old Goldberg would squash Taker and Cena in 2 minutes as well.



Squash? They'd straight-up evaporate into star stuff at a mere glance.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2016)

I heard that up and comer Goldberg got the Taker rub tonight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> I heard that up and comer Goldberg got the Taker rub tonight.



Our wrestling savior Jesus "Lesnar" Christ was proven to be but a man tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kayfabe logic dictates that 50 year old Goldberg would squash Taker and Cena in 2 minutes as well.



I just had a scary thought that since Nash was able to beat prime Goldberg (yes with shenanigans, but he did last long enough for said shenanigans) he is effectively even at his old age in Kayfabe better than 99% of the roster since old man Goldberg was able to just squash Lesnar and Nash at least has been wrestling somewhat in past 12 years.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2016)

Well there no point in Joe beating Brock now.

Back to playing Pokemon Moon..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> I just had a scary thought that since Nash was able to beat prime Goldberg (yes with shenanigans, but he did last long enough for said shenanigans) he is effectively even at his old age in Kayfabe better than 99% of the roster since old man Goldberg was able to just squash Lesnar and Nash at least has been wrestling somewhat in past 12 years.



It's just pure fuckery. I guess Kubo finally found a job after Bleach ended.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I still like my idea that Stephanie will fire Sami for his failure.


And then he comes over to Team Blue? Not a bad idea. I'd actually like that a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2016)

But Nose ended up pinning Goldberg three separate times.

KANG OF KANGS.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

B


Lord Trollbias said:


> And then he comes over to Team Blue? Not a bad idea. I'd actually like that a lot.



It might be a good idea to switch him to Smackdown. fresh start and he can move onto rhe main event quickly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

I guess if there's one way to describe that match, is that it was a shart. It came off as a surprise but what follows after it, is complete shittery.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know what WWE is doing with Roman.  The crowd is literally hijacking every event he appears in.  Because of the way he has been booked up till now, there really is nothing to do but put him in the world title picture.  And the crowd is going to be vicious when that happens.

The WWE has to do the heel turn.  They just have to.  I don't know how.  Make it on Seth Rollins?  Roman pretends that the Shield is back than turns on Seth?  And then he cuts a promo and blames the fans for his new outlook on life?  Something like that would be quite effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

That font is as dated as Goldberg's choreography.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> But Nose ended up pinning Goldberg three separate times.
> 
> KANG OF KANGS.




What's that got to do with anything


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

And I was really proud of Alexa.  This is the biggest PPV she has even participated in.  And that Twisted Bliss spot was actually kind of difficult because she had two partners standing on the apron in that corner.  I don't know if she has ever been asked to do that finisher in a short corner like that before.  But she pulled it off.  Good for her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And I was really proud of Alexa.  This is the biggest PPV she has even participated in.  And that Twisted Bliss spot was actually kind of difficult because she had two partners standing on the apron in that corner.  I don't know if she has ever been asked to do that finisher in a short corner like that before.  But she pulled it off.  Good for her!


Alexa and Becky shined for the SD Women tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what WWE is doing with Roman.  The crowd is literally hijacking every event he appears in.  Because of the way he has been booked up till now, there really is nothing to do but put him in the world title picture.  And the crowd is going to be vicious when that happens.
> 
> The WWE has to do the heel turn.  They just have to.  I don't know how.  Make it on Seth Rollins?  Roman pretends that the Shield is back than turns on Seth?  And then he cuts a promo and blames the fans for his new outlook on life?  Something like that would be quite effective.



Eh that would need Dean to be on Raw.

What they should have done was have Roman first eliminated. Have Goldberg win and pose with Brock prone in the ring.  Goldberg goes away and Roman runs down and beats what's left of prone Lesnar with a table powerbomb ending it.

Then have him bring up how Brock couldn't beat him at Mania, and he found his opportune time to remind him of that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Top participants from each brand should be rewarded on this weeks show.  Mick and Steph already agree with my premise, they are giving a title shot to Sheamus and Cesaro.

Bayley should get a title shot.  Miz gets something.  The Wyatts get something.  Kendrick.  Etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Alexa and Becky shined for the SD Women tonight.


Too many scrubs in that division.  Alexa and Becky can only do so much.  I wish Emma was coming to SD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2016)

sigh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Too many scrubs in that division.  Alexa and Becky can only do so much.  I wish Emma was coming to SD.


Asuka will come soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2016)

I guess Brock will be out of the picture completely until WM.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That font is as dated as Goldberg's choreography.


rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> sigh


hope its vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> rofl


powerful avy sig combo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm rewatching the Men's 5v5. Goddamn Orton is the MVP for sure. Assist for Strowman and Rollins KO with vital RKOs, eliminated Jericho, and took the hit to allow Bray to eliminate Reigns. I like how they low-key booked him here as the vital veteran without really giving him the limelight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

Orton's RKO on Rollins was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> powerful avy sig combo


I like to show powerful images.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2016)

The Smackdown men invaded Raw on Monday and they got beat up during that skirmish.  They won the match at the PPV.

The Raw women invaded Smackdown on Tuesday and they got beat up during that skirmish.  They won the match at the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't like that Charlotte attacked Bayley.  I know it advances their program.  Do it on Monday though.  There should be some happy moments at a PPV.  Not a good night for baby faces.  Couldn't even celebrate Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

That Weeknd song was a really good choice guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Top participants from each brand should be rewarded on this weeks show.  Mick and Steph already agree with my premise, they are giving a title shot to Sheamus and Cesaro.
> 
> Bayley should get a title shot.  Miz gets something.  The Wyatts get something.  Kendrick.  Etc.




Dean and Baron both get punished severely


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

only thing wwe has done right this year is AJ Styles but even then they're ending that at the Royal Rumble lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Ignoring the hurtful shots by ST and Khris ...........

tonight was pretty much fucking incredible. 


Like wow, amazing how it was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't like that Charlotte attacked Bayley.  I know it advances their program.  Do it on Monday though.  There should be some happy moments at a PPV.  Not a good night for baby faces.  Couldn't even celebrate Bayley.


nah that was good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

> Bill Goldberg has agreed to work the 2017  Royal Rumble pay-per-view from the Alamodome in San Antonio, according to a new report . This could be why WWE booked Goldberg to look so strong as he squashed Brock Lesnar at tonight's  pay-per-view in Toronto.
> 
> Goldberg reportedly made the deal this week and will be participating in the 30-man Rumble main event for just the second time in his career. No word yet on a potential WrestleMania 33 match but anything is possible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel bad for Kendrick.  He isn't over.  But Kalisto and him killed each other for a match that was just a set up for Corbin.  And that was a match that bored the crowd.  But the crowd started to come around.  And a proper ending would have been good for the Cruiserweight division and the 205.  But the writers ruined it.



WhatADrag said:


> only thing wwe has done right this year is AJ Styles but even then they're ending that at the Royal Rumble lmao.


What makes you say that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ignoring the hurtful shots by ST and Khris ...........
> 
> tonight was pretty much fucking incredible.
> 
> ...



what was incredible?

tonight was trash


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> what was incredible?
> 
> tonight was trash



That's what makes it incredible. 

It had Raw ego stroking.

Had old men taking young wrestlers spots (although Shane did give it his all).

Had terrible Roman booking.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Can't wait to see my boy Goldberg tear it up in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't wait to see my boy Goldberg tear it up in the Royal Rumble.



 

Yeah to be gassed out in five minutes and go to the back and get oxygen like Roman


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2016)

@Mr.Pirate Ninja


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmm.. ESPN, AV Club, Forbes, and Bleacher Report are actually giving Survivor Series a fairly positive review.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lol, rewatching it right now.  New Day is giving their speech prior to the match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I say tag title change tomorrow night.  Why not?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Finally with Rukia tired of the new day.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

You just can't wait for the record.  It's too stale.  Cesaro and Sheamus have momentum.  You have to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah to be gassed out in five minutes and go to the back and get oxygen like Roman


I believe in Sweatberg. He'll be okay.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You just can't wait for the record.  It's too stale.  Cesaro and Sheamus have momentum.  You have to do it.


No. You don't just get this close to breaking a record and then go back on it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

This is going to be a big one guys:


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

I need that soul talker post to calm me down from this fuckery.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> No. You don't just get this close to breaking a record and then go back on it.


Meh,  I don't think these records mean that much.  You certainly shouldn't let them affect the quality of your show.

Sheamus and Cesaro were ready to win at the last PPV.  The referee had to pull a silly disqualification out to keep the titles on New Day.  Anyone with half a brain knew that it was a weak result.  The WWE can't get away with that again.


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is going to be a big one guys
> X


Roadblock is a filler ppv


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Meh,  I don't think these records mean that much.  You certainly shouldn't let them affect the quality of your show.
> 
> Sheamus and Cesaro were ready to win at the last PPV.  The referee had to pull a silly disqualification out to keep the titles on New Day.  Anyone with half a brain knew that it was a weak result.  The WWE can't get away with that again.


At this point it does. You don't just cut all that short because some guys think New Day has gotten stale.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Ae said:


> Roadblock is a filler ppv


Those have been the best PPVs this year though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

People are saying that the Brock/Goldberg result was a last second decision by the WWE.  That they were terrified that the crowd would turn on Goldberg if he was sloppy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

I mean that's how goldbergs matches were in WCW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

This is a ppv, and the best guy, and Goldberg is 50.


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2016)

Man, the crowd sucks with their Roman hate. He's been where he should be, in the midcard. Yet these people are still acting like he's still being booked like he used to be.


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what WWE is doing with Roman.  The crowd is literally hijacking every event he appears in.  Because of the way he has been booked up till now, there really is nothing to do but put him in the world title picture.  And the crowd is going to be vicious when that happens.
> 
> The WWE has to do the heel turn.  They just have to.  I don't know how.  Make it on Seth Rollins?  Roman pretends that the Shield is back than turns on Seth?  And then he cuts a promo and blames the fans for his new outlook on life?  Something like that would be quite effective.



Honestly, they really need to.

He has the personality to be a natural heel, and I'm sure once he gets that edge people are going to like him a lot more.


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2016)

OH MY FUCKLING GOD

ROMAN BEATING UP SECURITY TO HELP HIS BROTHER OUT 

SETH TOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> Man, the crowd sucks with their Roman hate. He's been where he should be, in the midcard. Yet these people are still acting like he's still being booked like he used to be.


He's still being booked like he used to be Dwight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2016)

smh. having Roman win the elimination match wont make this shit any better. again, he doesnt deserve anything. he needs to go back to NxT. have a feud with a fellow samoan, Fat Joe and get muscle bustered, injure himself, be out for 9months, gets repackaged, profit.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 21, 2016)

I got tagged in two posts, I can't remember all my bets but I remember Brock vs Goldberg.

Fuck, thats the only match I mind getting wrong. I need to watch survivor series yet. How was it overall?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2016)

Takeover Toronto tops Survivor Series no doubt.

DIY vs. The Revival was a 5 star match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I got tagged in two posts, I can't remember all my bets but I remember Brock vs Goldberg.
> 
> Fuck, thats the only match I mind getting wrong. I need to watch survivor series yet. How was it overall?


only match worth your time and a match that was done right is the mens five vs five match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

why the fuck are there so many positive reviews from these fucking casuals?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 21, 2016)

I read the posts. I actually wanted Bray to be the sole survivor.

And I think Brock vs Goldberg sounds like the worst PPV match this year. 

Like I said, this PPV was gonna hold smackdown back because of raw booking.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement won the predictions contest. What the fuck do you want?



A big avatar please


----------



## EJ (Nov 21, 2016)

@WhatADrag 

Bro, have you read The Walking Dead comic?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why the fuck are there so many positive reviews from these fucking casuals?


Rofl. Goldberg got the casuals love, bro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Honestly only this company would book a guy properly 12-14 years after the fact.

I love how this company only wants to shock people when it's completely nonsensical. I mean with the heat dying down this really is the boldest thing this company has done. I think my biggest gripes with last night is that this company constantly chooses wrong. 

The matches made no sense because WWE refuses to put pin breaks in the rules.

I love Roman eating the pin but I really need someone to explain to me why Shane was putting legit offense on Roman and Seth, their 2 most pushed baby faces. Why is the heat from their pushes being used on Shane.

If this doesn't end with Goldberg putting someone over this goes down as being as bad for the company as Uncensored was for WCW. I'm optimistic that this is probably the 2010s Mega Powers vs the Alliance to End Hulkamania and that gave the 90s Hogan as the 3rd man 3 months later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> A big avatar please



I gotcha fam. 



SoulTaker said:


> Honestly only this company would book a guy properly 12-14 years after the fact.
> 
> I love how this company only wants to shock people when it's completely nonsensical. I mean with the heat dying down this really is the boldest thing this company has done. I think my biggest gripes with last night is that this company constantly chooses wrong.
> 
> ...



Vince just doesn't give a darn anymore. Only explanation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I gotcha fam.
> 
> 
> Vince just doesn't give a darn anymore. Only explanation.



Think the claim could be made that we may be headed for another reboot or another part of the booking cycle too though. I mean honestly with this guy he might just be telling himself people are talking so it must be good. I mean they did book Brock to hardway Randy and not put on a match.

Still maybe Roman and Brock eating pins leads to better booking as they calm down on the OP booking.

Though being honest I'm not optimistic and think that it really is Vince's time at this point, short of some mitigating circumstance.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I gotcha fam.



Cheers, let me know when it's done.

Also, how big will it be and for how long?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Khris.

Feels good. Also put my money where my mouth is at the bookies and took home some money


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2016)

Stt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Think the claim could be made that we may be headed for another reboot or another part of the booking cycle too though. I mean honestly with this guy he might just be telling himself people are talking so it must be good. I mean they did book Brock to hardway Randy and not put on a match.
> 
> Still maybe Roman and Brock eating pins leads to better booking as they calm down on the OP booking.
> 
> Though being honest I'm not optimistic and think that it really is Vince's time at this point, short of some mitigating circumstance.



Calm down OP booking with OP booking? Don't see how that works.



God Movement said:


> Cheers, let me know when it's done.
> 
> Also, how big will it be and for how long?



1 week, altho don't remind me so you'd get next week's raw and smackdown too. 

As for the size, no idea. 175x250 I think. But try a larger one in the mean time. I'll ask another mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 21, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Stt





Kenju, how did you feel about Ambrose's reception last night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Reports on SquashBerg working the rumble. God this company is dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Strowman almost killed AJ Styles in that match last night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

> Dave Meltzer reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_ that Goldberg will definitely work with Brock Lesnar again in a rematch from last night's _Survivor Series_ pay-per-view, where Goldberg defeated Lesnar in an 86 second match. Meltzer noted that the deal was put together within the past week, and it was something that Lesnar and others pushed for. It was noted that Lesnar saw money in a Goldberg program and didn't want to end it with one match, and Vince McMahon apparently saw that as well.
> 
> As for why the match was so short, Meltzer noted that it wasn't because of Goldberg being hurt. He said the match was changed to get Goldberg over once he agreed to stay, and the decision was made to do a short match like his short WCW matches that got him over in the first place.



Not sure how you really spin that into Goldberg=money by torpedoing your booking but look this is the same company that has James Ellsworth on Smackdown but has Shinsuke Nakamura, who the fucking crowd sings the theme song for to pump him up he's so fucking over, wrestling in front of 50 people on the Florida loop of NXT.

I think it's sort of hyperbolic to say Brock is ruined but clearly he's downgraded and they wasted the opportunity to make a star for a quick money scheme. If you beat Brock with the right guy then guess what you don't make money off one show you make money off a bunch of them by creating a new headline act and actually booking him intelligently. 

Two most pushed stars in the entire company are eating baby punches from Shane 

This company



Rukia said:


> Strowman almost killed AJ Styles in that match last night.



I'm pretty sure you just got worked by the way he took the bump. He takes bumps like that. I actually think it's a TNA thing because a lot of their guys actually do take that bump.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I have seen some criticism for the referee of the men's event.  And I totally agree.  The referee was terrible during that match.  Aggravatingly so.

The referee displayed selective counting thoughout the match!  Somehow Strowman was counted out.  But guys like Rollins were able to be the legal man and just stand outside the ring; and he totally ignored him. He disqualified Kevin Owens for hitting someone with a stack of papers!  Come on that is just silly.  I also don't understand why someone like Luke Harper is allowed to interfere; why doesn't the ref eject him from ringside??


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have seen some criticism for the referee of the men's event.  And I totally agree.  The referee was terrible during that match.  Aggravatingly so.
> 
> The referee displayed selective counting thoughout the match!  Somehow Strowman was counted out.  But guys like Rollins were able to be the legal man and just stand outside the ring; and he totally ignored him. He disqualified Kevin Owens for hitting someone with a stack of papers!  Come on that is just silly.  I also don't understand why someone like Luke Harper is allowed to interfere; why doesn't the ref eject him from ringside??



That's one of the things that killed all those matches for me last night. Like it was really one of those things where I had to switch the prism I was viewing it through very quickly or I just was going to hate it because it was objectively terrible for like 90% of it.

I wish they made some actual rules for Survivor Series and made it feel special by having those specific rules. Like you're only allowed 5 pin breaks and once you exhaust them then you get DQ'd so then the pin breaks become apart of the ring psychology.

My biggest issue is slowly becoming that Vince has no good ideas anymore, or at least they are few and far between. He needs to start stealing ideas from other promotions who need to come up with original concepts to stay relevant. He's great at tweaking other people's ideas but his have been awful lately.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Another observation.  Sasha Banks.  One of my favorites.  She is officially being de pushed.  Is there any doubt about that??  Her elimination last night was sort of an afterthought.  "Well she isn't part of our planned program so we need her out of the way."

I don't know where she goes from here.  I do hope WWE at least remembers to give her that rematch with Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Sad part for me last night was that they made Dean look really bad last night. With Brock and with shane outlasting him


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sad part for me last night was that they made Dean look really bad last night. With Brock and with shane outlasting him



Dean was in the ring for longer than 84 seconds and got the Shield spot 



Rukia said:


> Another observation.  Sasha Banks.  One of my favorites.  She is officially being de pushed.  Is there any doubt about that??  Her elimination last night was sort of an afterthought.  "Well she isn't part of our planned program so we need her out of the way."
> 
> I don't know where she goes from here.  I do hope WWE at least remembers to give her that rematch with Charlotte.



The only diva that matters is Charlotte because she's tall, blonde, and Flair's daughter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Another observation.  Sasha Banks.  One of my favorites.  She is officially being de pushed.  Is there any doubt about that??  Her elimination last night was sort of an afterthought.  "Well she isn't part of our planned program so we need her out of the way."
> 
> I don't know where she goes from here.  I do hope WWE at least remembers to give her that rematch with Charlotte.


 They probably are saving Sasha and Charlotte for mania . Plus need a break from their rivalry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean was in the ring for longer than 84 seconds and got the Shield spot
> 
> 
> 
> The only diva that matters is Charlotte because she's tall, blonde, and Flair's daughter.


Dean with weapons couldnt beat Brock. While a 50 year old man did it in seconds.  He got the spot due to TLC coming up in two weeks. After that Dean will have nothing to do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean has to feud with the Undertaker next.  I don't see who else it could be.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Interesting. If Goldberg wrestles again well see if they didnt want him to fight Brock or if he just cant go in general anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Any news on Shane?  How hurt is he??


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Kenju, how did you feel about Ambrose's reception last night



His reception hasnt been what it used to be after that Brock match. The letdown matches doesnt help him either, certain part of the audience has gotten used to him not living up to their expectations. He's feuding with AJ freaking Styles, whose gotten really popular. He was also put into the ring with ppl theyd rather cheer for rather cheer than him, like Y2J. Theres also when the crowd wanted Seth/AJ but AJ tagged to Dean, giving him a boo. The lack if time he got last night did him no favors. 

When i heard tgose Stupid Idiot chants for him, i was fantasizing what if that becomes a chant for Dean now.

He just needs to rebound. Keep having badass matches with AJ, bring back those killer promos. Keep using Ellsworth to help. They also may just need to give him something new. I had the network on in the background last night after the ppv and they showed the RAW match with Orton vs Dean in 2014. Dean was getting loud chants.

Ppl online say they hate goofy Dean but thats what helped get him over. So theres that. 

I believe he can make a comback


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They probably are saving Sasha and Charlotte for mania . Plus need a break from their rivalry





Sasha going over at any point 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean with weapons couldnt beat Brock. While a 50 year old man did it in seconds.  He got the spot due to TLC coming up in two weeks. After that Dean will have nothing to do.



It's got nothing to do with Dean though, no one is singling him out for being a fucking failure who couldn't beat Brock, the discussion is how fucking terrible is this company for giving a shit about legitimacy then giving Oldberg the push they should have given him in 2004, 12 years later after making him put on the Goldust wig. 

My mind is still blown that Sting can't win a fucking match but Goldberg squashed WWE's most protected star in 84 seconds


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Dave Meltzer reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_ that Goldberg will definitely work with Brock Lesnar again in a rematch from last night's  pay-per-view, where Goldberg defeated Lesnar in an 86 second match. Meltzer noted that the deal was put together within the past week, and it was something that Lesnar and others pushed for. It was noted that Lesnar saw money in a Goldberg program and didn't want to end it with one match, and Vince McMahon apparently saw that as well.



As for why the match was so short, Meltzer noted that it wasn't because of Goldberg being hurt. He said the match was changed to get Goldberg over once he agreed to stay, and the decision was made to do a short match like his short WCW matches that got him over in the first place.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave Meltzer reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_ that Goldberg will definitely work with Brock Lesnar again in a rematch from last night's  pay-per-view, where Goldberg defeated Lesnar in an 86 second match. Meltzer noted that the deal was put together within the past week, and it was something that Lesnar and others pushed for. It was noted that Lesnar saw money in a Goldberg program and didn't want to end it with one match, and Vince McMahon apparently saw that as well.
> 
> As for why the match was so short, Meltzer noted that it wasn't because of Goldberg being hurt. He said the match was changed to get Goldberg over once he agreed to stay, and the decision was made to do a short match like his short WCW matches that got him over in the first place.



12 posts above yours I already quoted this 

This news is still dumb as hell


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

The WWE are such trolls.  Nikki Bella had a match to become the captain of the women's team.  She had a skirmish with the captain of the Raw women's team on the last episode of Smackdown.  She had a confrontation with Charlotte during the pre-show!

They did all of this knowing that she wasn't going to even compete in the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave Meltzer reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_ that Goldberg will definitely work with Brock Lesnar again in a rematch from last night's  pay-per-view, where Goldberg defeated Lesnar in an 86 second match. Meltzer noted that the deal was put together within the past week, and it was something that Lesnar and others pushed for. It was noted that Lesnar saw money in a Goldberg program and didn't want to end it with one match, and Vince McMahon apparently saw that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> As for why the match was so short, Meltzer noted that it wasn't because of Goldberg being hurt. He said the match was changed to get Goldberg over once he agreed to stay, and the decision was made to do a short match like his short WCW matches that got him over in the first place.


The rematch will be great since Lesnar will be taking Goldberg serious this time around. The match will likely go on for 120 seconds this time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Flow said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> Bro, have you read The Walking Dead comic?


was going to after the mid season finale




SoulTaker said:


> 12 posts above yours I already quoted this
> 
> This news is still dumb as hell


Oh lmao.

 your post about Shane. Idc about that part tbh. Shane>>>>>>>. Only thing I said I would hate is if someone else was eliminated for him. Dean was but he came back out later for the shield spot so it was ok. Plus shane put in work. 

I was overracting about that match last night. In hindsight that match was the second best match of the weekend. It was a crazy overbooked matches with spots and weird shit happening. But they were all positives and this is what the other two survivor series elimination matches last night should have been but weren't. Orton finally got some mojo back plus his RKO's were on point last night. Bray finally got the last laugh for once. Strowman was protected and got his hands on ellsworth who he made famous. We got some interactions between seth and AJ. They didn't make Owens lose clean and look like a geek. He trashed the list last night which could progress a feud. Styles got protected and got slammed by the Shield that was the best way for him to be eliminated. Shane had two crazy spots, even tho one was scary. 

all around good imo. I didn't care about that match going in and WWE did something right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Does this prove that Brock actually cares who he wins and loses too?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> was going to after the mid season finale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing that was successful about the match is that it left me wanting more.

The event is meant to be special since it involves both brands.  And I felt that way.  It was like a big wow moment to me when AJ and Seth faced off.  Or when AJ and Kevin Owens were in the ring.  And I can't wait to see Raw and Smackdown superstars compete again!  It is a crazy feeling since they were all on the same show at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey guys, did you catch WCW Survivor Series last night?  



WhatADrag said:


> Dave Meltzer reported on _Wrestling Observer Radio_ that Goldberg will definitely work with Brock Lesnar again in a rematch from last night's  pay-per-view, where Goldberg defeated Lesnar in an 86 second match. Meltzer noted that the deal was put together within the past week, and it was something that Lesnar and others pushed for. It was noted that Lesnar saw money in a Goldberg program and didn't want to end it with one match, and Vince McMahon apparently saw that as well.
> 
> As for why the match was so short, Meltzer noted that it wasn't because of Goldberg being hurt. He said the match was changed to get Goldberg over once he agreed to stay, and the decision was made to do a short match like his short WCW matches that got him over in the first place.



They do realize that this type of booking and gimmick REALLY contrasts this "current" era right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

* Will Goldberg deliver an official farewell on Raw?

* Can Sheamus and Cesaro overcome the suddenly-vulnerable champions?

* Were Bayley's efforts enough to merit a title shot?

* Will The List lead to the end of Jeri-KO?

* Will Seth Rollins get what's coming to him from Stephanie McMahon?

Rollins didn't even do anything lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

What did Rollins do wrong?  It became a 3-2 because Jericho and Owens were stupid.  (And the referee.)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


It was a good nice for Rusev.  He was redeemed tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What did Rollins do wrong?  It became a 3-2 because Jericho and Owens were stupid.  (And the referee.)


Oh and a 12 time world champion hit him with his finisher out of nowhere!

I don't see how Stephanie can blame Rollins for this one.  I guess we don't know what his deal with her was to become a part of the team.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 21, 2016)

Mia joins Crunchyroll.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Mia joins Crunchyroll.


that top comment.

"what about corey in the house?"

lmaoooooo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

You know the more I sit with it I really don't think I'm even that mad about Goldberg going over Lesnar. Like yeah it sucks that WWE wants to derail 2 years of booking on nostalgia. 

I mean look I get it, Goldberg looks legit, can't talk for shit which is really kind of funny but he was the right guy in a different time that seems like it matters now. My biggest gripe in regards to that result is that it does nothing to get anyone over.

I think Shane getting in as much work as he did is worse than WWE shitting on the Lesnar character. Kind of one of those moments where I really kind of have to say at least it wasn't Cena? Idk maybe I've Jedi mindfucked myself into realizing that there is no Undertaker rub to be had there was just a moment and WWE killed any rub before Goldberg squashing Lesnar did because they let the Lesnar thing go for too long.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

At least I'm confident that we definitely aren't getting Shane against Brock at Wrestlemania now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know the more I sit with it I really don't think I'm even that mad about Goldberg going over Lesnar. Like yeah it sucks that WWE wants to derail 2 years of booking on nostalgia.
> 
> I mean look I get it, Goldberg looks legit, can't talk for shit which is really kind of funny but he was the right guy in a different time that seems like it matters now. My biggest gripe in regards to that result is that it does nothing to get anyone over.
> 
> I think Shane getting in as much work as he did is worse than WWE shitting on the Lesnar character. Kind of one of those moments where I really kind of have to say at least it wasn't Cena? Idk maybe I've Jedi mindfucked myself into realizing that there is no Undertaker rub to be had there was just a moment and WWE killed any rub before Goldberg squashing Lesnar did because they let the Lesnar thing go for too long.




Basically what WWE told us. They ended the streak to get people talking and buy the network since that was the beginning of it. More of, see the Undertaker lost at wrestlemania, get the network and see more crazy events like this.

They didn't respect the streak. They basically threw all those years down the drain. I was one of the guys who was happy af when Lesnar won. If anyone was ever going to beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania Lesnar is the perfect guy. Then after that they had Lesnar being built up into this box office mega draw. Now they killed it all in a minute.


Only positive side is that the world is talking. All of Goldbergs pictures on FB from last night are all reaching over 200k likes. The match itself if already on youtube reaching 2 million at this moment.

The major downside is Goldberg could win the rumble.


I'm glad Goldberg came back. He has those promos you just don't see anymore. I just didn't want him winning.


IMO, have Lesnar become champ. That way whatever momentum he may have left he can keep. Have Finn win the rumble then we get Lesnar vs Finn at Mania.

Boom money making match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> At least I'm confident that we definitely aren't getting Shane against Brock at Wrestlemania now.


thank god


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Reckless Reigns is getting message board heat for being at fault for Shane's injury.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know the more I sit with it I really don't think I'm even that mad about Goldberg going over Lesnar. Like yeah it sucks that WWE wants to derail 2 years of booking on nostalgia.
> 
> I mean look I get it, Goldberg looks legit, can't talk for shit which is really kind of funny but he was the right guy in a different time that seems like it matters now. My biggest gripe in regards to that result is that it does nothing to get anyone over.
> 
> I think Shane getting in as much work as he did is worse than WWE shitting on the Lesnar character. Kind of one of those moments where I really kind of have to say at least it wasn't Cena? Idk maybe I've Jedi mindfucked myself into realizing that there is no Undertaker rub to be had there was just a moment and WWE killed any rub before Goldberg squashing Lesnar did because they let the Lesnar thing go for too long.


Getting people over should be everything.  They are talking about Goldberg having another match at the Royal Rumble this time.  Have the match be against Strowman.  Bring up Joe or Nakamura.  Have him go to Smackdown and face Bray.  Put someone over!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Some dude on another site is trying to tell me this decision was awesome as fuck because it wasn't preditable and it's okay because wrestlers don't need major rubs beating the top guy in the company so they can get over as a star. Then he uses CM Punk and Bryan as an example. lel fans i tell ya.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm glad Goldberg came back. He has those promos you just don't see anymore. I just didn't want him winning.
> 
> 
> IMO, have Lesnar become champ. That way whatever momentum he may have left he can keep. Have Finn win the rumble then we get Lesnar vs Finn at Mania.
> ...



I don't think it's his promos dude. I just think we care about him because he never was made to feel like a dipshit no matter how much Vince wanted to bury him. He was still the dude who beat Hogan at the Georgia Dome. And I get that people are like well why haven't they made another Goldberg, but it's like well WWE doesn't know how to stay the course with anything except Roman Reigns anymore. 

Honestly for me with Goldberg it will always been the entrance.

Honestly thought Brock was being built up to be the obstacle so Roman can win the title at Mania...again.

Finn is injury prone. His injury has nothing to do with Seth or taking max damage bumps for crowds of 50 people for NXT.



Rukia said:


> Getting people over should be everything. They are talking about Goldberg having another match at the Royal Rumble this time. Have the match be against Strowman. Bring up Joe or Nakamura. Have him go to Smackdown and face Bray. Put someone over!



It should be everything because getting someone over is how you draw but the thing is that they seem to be on maximum extraction as opposed to just drawing from the hot hand.

I mean the one thing that really boggles my mind is how Bray was shit for so long, he finally gets a single clean pin on Roman, and he seems way more legitimate then he ever was and I have no doubts Roman will be at the top of the card and that pin will mean nothing in 2.5 months.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Still don't think he's winning the Rumble but if he's healthy enough to do this then he's probably pretty far into rehab


----------



## Larcher (Nov 21, 2016)

I know its lol pre shows, but why are they having Harper job to Kane? He doesn't need to prolong his Wyatt feud anymore and this could have been the opportunity for luke to stand on closer grounds to Bray and Orton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I know its lol pre shows, but why are they having Harper job to Kane? He doesn't need to prolong his Wyatt feud anymore and this could have been the opportunity for luke to stand on closer grounds to Bray and Orton.



No one can explain Luke Harper's booking over the past 3.5 years. Honestly he must be unlikable to someone important because this dude has every single tool they ask for. Size, mic, in-ring, it's all there, hell he's probably the best big man worker in the company, potentially the entire world. It's pretty stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think it's his promos dude. I just think we care about him because he never was made to feel like a dipshit no matter how much Vince wanted to bury him. He was still the dude who beat Hogan at the Georgia Dome. And I get that people are like well why haven't they made another Goldberg, but it's like well WWE doesn't know how to stay the course with anything except Roman Reigns anymore.
> 
> Honestly for me with Goldberg it will always been the entrance.
> 
> ...


If anyone other than AJ were champion right now, I would be pushing for Bray to be in the title picture.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Just know Finn my pick to win the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I know its lol pre shows, but why are they having Harper job to Kane? He doesn't need to prolong his Wyatt feud anymore and this could have been the opportunity for luke to stand on closer grounds to Bray and Orton.


Especially when you know that he is coming out for the main event!  It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

@SoulTaker why are you saying this does he have a history of being hurt? Because that we his first major wwe injury.

Edit: the fact that he's injury prone

Who hasn't been Injured that's big besides dean? Even roman had a hernia. Plus everyone else has missed some time from the last year. Bray, cena, Orton, seth. Why we gotta throw the injury prone on him?


----------



## Larcher (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> If anyone other than AJ were champion right now, I would be pushing for Bray to be in the title picture.





SoulTaker said:


> No one can explain Luke Harper's booking over the past 3.5 years. Honestly he must be unlikable to someone important because this dude has every single tool they ask for. Size, mic, in-ring, it's all there, hell he's probably the best big man worker in the company, potentially the entire world. It's pretty stupid.


What makes it worst is how he rarely gets to display his full in ring abilities and mic skills, which I feel could be a deliberate attempt to convince fans he's just expendable filler who's only relevance is his look.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Luke Harper might be the Wyatt Family, but I think better ring attire would also help him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker why are you saying this does he have a history of being hurt? Because that we his first major wwe injury.
> 
> Edit: the fact that he's injury prone
> 
> Who hasn't been Injured that's big besides dean? Even roman had a hernia. Plus everyone else has missed some time from the last year. Bray, cena, Orton, seth. Why we gotta throw the injury prone on him?



Every guy you named is above 6 feet tall, was made before getting hurt, was the anointed future of the company, or has been booked like shit(Bray), and they didn't get gifted a belt that fit their character's theme. He does have an injury history but he's 35 years old so that's to be expected.

Again I've explained this before, Vince has a problem with pushing smaller guys as his champion not only because of optics which is probably his true reason, but the one he tells the writers is that certain guys are too small to put up with the schedule. Vince has problems with today's work rate. 

They've even slipped and thrown this injury prone label onto other guys during live broadcasts i.e. Sami Zayn getting called injury prone by Booker. Talent has come out and said that WWE puts the injury prone label on guys and that they work hurt in fear of that label.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Every guy you named is above 6 feet tall, was made before getting hurt, was the anointed future of the company, or has been booked like shit(Bray), and they didn't get gifted a belt that fit their character's theme. He does have an injury history but he's 35 years old so that's to be expected.
> 
> Again I've explained this before, Vince has a problem with pushing smaller guys as his champion not only because of optics which is probably his true reason, but the one he tells the writers is that certain guys are too small to put up with the schedule. Vince has problems with today's work rate.
> 
> They've even slipped and thrown this injury prone label onto other guys during live broadcasts i.e. Sami Zayn getting called injury prone by Booker. Talent has come out and said that WWE puts the injury prone label on guys and that they work hurt in fear of that label.



But we keep going over this. Finn is that rare exception. Finn is over AF with the crowd. And will be a hot merchandize seller among kids n adults.

And you think hhh not gonna fight tooth n nail his number 1 guy? You think they will do with finn with what they've done with other smaller guys?


I mean vince may be hesitant to push smaller guys but he has a guy listed smaller than finn as smackdowns world champ who's beat top talent on the roster and is well protected.

I'm almost guaranteed finn will be a top guy on raw once he's back. Yes roman is the center of the wrestlemania poster but we going to ignore the fact finn is on it too when he hasn't even been around? I know posters change but the fact he's on it should speak volumes.


You just seem negatively programmed on fin for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Is he really that over?  He wasn't on the main roster for very long.  If you only watched the Raw in Scotland... You would think that Noam Dar is over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> But we keep going over this. Finn is that rare exception. Finn is over AF with the crowd. And will be a hot merchandize seller among kids n adults.



Rey Mysterio Jr.



WhatADrag said:


> And you think hhh not gonna fight tooth n nail his number 1 guy? You think they will do with finn with what they've done with other smaller guys?



Because his clout has meant much for his other children? I do think they're going to do with Finn what they've done to a bunch of others in the past because he's not exceptional enough to be the exception. I mean fucking Daniel Bryan wasn't the exception when he came back from injury and you think Finn will be because HHH may or may not argue for him when HHH's clout couldn't do shit for Sasha in her hometown?



WhatADrag said:


> I mean vince may be hesitant to push smaller guys be he has a guy listed smaller than finn as smackdowns world champ who's beat top talent on the roster and is well protected.



AJ Styles is the best wrestler in the world and hasn't had any serious injuries outside of back problems for his career. Even then AJ Styles is a bigger star then Balor in every promotion they've ever been. Finn isn't at AJ's level.



WhatADrag said:


> I'm almost guaranteed finn will be a top guy on raw once he's back. Yes roman is the center of the wrestlemania poster but we going to ignore the fact finn is on it too when he hasn't even been around? I know posters change but the fact he's on it should speak volumes.





WhatADrag said:


> You just seem negatively programmed on fin for some reason.



Says the guy who literally tried to argue with me it was hypocritical for fans to cheer Balor and boo Roman when Balor had been a wrestler for three times as long as Roman.

I don't have an axe to grind so let's stop it. I mean how long have you actually watched Balor? You're trying to sit here and tell me that I'm negatively programmed on the dude when I've enjoyed his work for like 5 years and I'm just pointing out that this is what this company does and this is the way this company operates, and that it's crazy to think they'll conduct themselves differently for Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Rey Mysterio Jr.


It took Rey years to become World Heavy champion and that was only after Eddie's death. Yes Roman failed the test but they could have easily went with anyone other than Finn at that moment to become the first Universal champ. Instead, Finn beat basically every top guy from a final four match, to beating roman, to beating seth, in a matter of a few weeks



SoulTaker said:


> Because his clout has meant much for his other children? I do think they're going to do with Finn what they've done to a bunch of others in the past because he's not exceptional enough to be the exception. I mean fucking Daniel Bryan wasn't the exception when he came back from injury and you think Finn will be because HHH may or may not argue for him when HHH's clout couldn't do shit for Sasha in her hometown?



Of course hes the exception. He's the face of NXT. So he's drastically different from everyone else.



SoulTaker said:


> Rey Mysterio Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok and? I still stand by that. It doesn't change the fact I see him coming back and becoming  top guy once again considering the fact he got injured the day of winning the championship.




SoulTaker said:


> I don't have an axe to grind so let's stop it. I mean how long have you actually watched Balor? You're trying to sit here and tell me that I'm negatively programmed on the dude when I've enjoyed his work for like 5 years and I'm just pointing out that this is what this company does and this is the way this company operates, and that it's crazy to think they'll conduct themselves differently for Balor.



You also pointed out Brock's big momentum would be ended by Roman at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

who's the top face?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth i thinkkk??


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

And for that Sasha being beat in her hometown, in my opinion its just the fact Charlotte is getting the Roman treatment among the women.
Vince gonna turn this heat into pure go away heel heat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

That was a big mistake.  Sasha was as over as any babyface woman has been in a long time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> And for that Sasha being beat in her hometown, in my opinion its just the fact Charlotte is getting the Roman treatment among the women.
> *Vince gonna turn this heat into pure go away heel heat.*


He almost has for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It took Rey years to become World Heavy champion and that was only after Eddie's death. Yes Roman failed the test but they could have easily went with anyone other than Finn at that moment to become the first Universal champ. Instead, Finn beat basically every top guy from a final four match, to beating roman, to beating seth, in a matter of a few weeks



You're not getting the point. You said that his ability to be over and move merch would offer him some sort of protection from the usual treatment of dudes in his situation. I gave you the comp that is most fitting because Rey was even more over then Finn and this company still couldn't even go full tilt on a title reign. I mean they tried to keep the dude hostage, they don't need to push Finn like that to have him move units and draw.

He's not the exception you want him to be. The other guys you named are exceptions for the most part.



WhatADrag said:


> Of course hes the exception. He's the face of NXT. So he's drastically different from everyone else.





Dude 

Fucking Balor isn't even the most synonymous name with NXT. You think it matters to Vince that Balor was the 'face' of a fed that makes no money and performs for 50 people in Largo? Because Vince has never tarnished anything that was a big deal in NXT, right 

This isn't even getting into the problems with the booking of NXT success stories 



WhatADrag said:


> Ok and? I still stand by that. It doesn't change the fact I see him coming back and becoming top guy once again considering the fact he got injured the day of winning the championship.



You're not getting the point of the comment. I'm basically saying that it's pretty funny that you would try to make it seem like I have some personal bias against Balor when I literally was arguing against your inaccurate point from before. It's sort of out there for you to try to tell me that considering past history I'm programmed to be negative about Balor when you were overly pessimistic about his push and just wrong about the hypocrisy point. 



WhatADrag said:


> You also pointed out Brock's big momentum would be ended by Roman at Wrestlemania.



Because it's completely reasonable to have thought Goldberg would squash Brock in 87 seconds and it's unreasonable to think that this company won't put Roman Reigns at the top of the card no matter what?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

What if it was Natalya that attacked Nikki?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What if it was Natalya that attacked Nikki?


Then Nikki's next program after she beats Carmella at TLC.

Smackdown sort of salvaged something with that win in the men's match.  But they also sabotaged themselves.  Nikki's attack, Baron Corbin, and Dean Ambrose were the most blatant instances of betrayal that took place last night.  Daniel Bryan should punish these people (since Shane is dead).


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Is Raw really going to be 3 hours tonight?  We had a PPV Saturday night.  We had a really long exhausting PPV last night.  We need a bit of a break to catch our breath tonight.  Another 3 hour show?  I'm not sure I am up for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

could he debut on Raw?

Would be the perfect time


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

"he looks like seth rogan".


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Doesn't Drew Gulak look a little like Andy Samberg?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

top comments on fb

"The man Goldberg has brought the true hype and energy of attitude era into current boring era of wwe and you all couldn't digest it. The people of today's age are destined to be inspired by decoration pieces like Roman, Aj, Seth, etc. 
"

"If you don't understand the finish, you don't understand how to make money."
"What an epic match ! The same man who won 173 straight matches beat Brock was no problem! 2-0 vs the beast! Goldberg is smarter , stronger and has more in ring experience ."

"The best match ever 
Hit-like if you want Goldberg on main roster again."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Rewatching.  This is savage.  Down to Roman against Bray and Orton.  "Let's go Smackdown" chants from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lol, a sea of Team Smackdown signs at the end after Roman is beaten.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm watching the Raw pre-show.  They are focusing on Brock/Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Yep.  Foley was a nut job on that state of the wwe program.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Mia joins Crunchyroll.



I was actually browsing CR today and saw the fucking New Day on the side of the screen as part of the background ads they usually plaster on the main page. I clicked it and found out about this promotion and got a good kick out of it.

Wrestling truly is just glorified anime.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Raw really going to be 3 hours tonight?  We had a PPV Saturday night.  We had a really long exhausting PPV last night.  We need a bit of a break to catch our breath tonight.  Another 3 hour show?  I'm not sure I am up for it.


Don't forget Smackdown tomorrow too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

10/10 show if the tag titles change hands tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Don't forget Smackdown tomorrow too.


At least it has been moved to a new city.  Me personally.  I'm going to miss Smackdown.  Being dragged to a movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

So a small recap of last night's main event to open Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh, Goldberg starting off Raw tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

he still got them 1 min matches in him


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

So I just realized you can't watch Raw on the Network.

The fuck does that work?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

So close to two months of training to get back into the ring just to pin a guy in under two minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> So I just realized you can't watch Raw on the Network.
> 
> The fuck does that work?


They need USA or a channel like that or they will never gain new subscribers.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So close to two months of training to get back into the ring just to pin a guy in under two minutes.



Hey, Brock's heavy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

You still got it? 

lel


He still got two moves. Last night he learned shove tho.



Shirker said:


> So I just realized you can't watch Raw on the Network.
> 
> The fuck does that work?



Right? 
They got me last year too.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

KO is done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

I give up on wrestling fans. Y'all suck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

"You screwed Bret" chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> "You screwed Bret" chants.



Okay, am back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Goldberg is going to lose to Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> KO is done.



The Kevin Owens show is about to get cancelled. 

-----------------

"You screwed Bret" chants from 6 jackasses in the audience.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> KO is done.


I actually for a split second thought we might get Owens against Goldberg tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Y'all deserve Cena and Roman tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They need USA or a channel like that or they will never gain new subscribers.



That's idiotic. They can do it simultaneously (Network and broadcast). Doing that benefits them.
This is USA and other networks themselves being needy, not the E.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Hmm, so for the first showing it's a title match for the tag team titles.   So any chances of a title change.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Y'all deserve Cena and Roman tbh.



'Ey, don't mind me. I'm still in the middle of my contact high from watching Brock Lesnar getting Brock Lesnar'd.

Realistically, I'd rather not have 'Berg anywhere near the title. But I guess that's what's happening....


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

if lesnar in the rumble goldberg not winning
will set up lesnar goldberg 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck these guys.  Why are they acting cocky?  They haven't won a match in months!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

They mentioned the record. Tag Titles staying on New Day then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro should win the tag titles. They have ALL the momentum and hype right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I give up on wrestling fans. Y'all suck.


wah wah wah, current roster is full of jabronis. I can't wait for Goldberg to become world champion again in 2017 over the geeks WWE has produced in the last decade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

In all honesty, I think Big E needs to at least go for singles gold.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so for the first showing it's a title match for the tag team titles.   So any chances of a title change.



Not as low as we'd might think. I know they're doing the whole "record breaking" thing, but WWE has always cut off faces legs from under them because it's good for heat. I wouldn't be surprised if they lost them tonight since they're so close. Especially since people are getting a bit lukewarm on ND now.

We'll see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> if lesnar in the rumble goldberg not winning
> will set up lesnar goldberg 2



Yeah exactly it's not like the Rumble is an actual match. Goldberg is going to be in there with dudes longer then he was in there with Brock.



Lord Trollbias said:


> They mentioned the record. Tag Titles staying on New Day then.



It was never leaving them because they've brought it up every week since the split. Don't listen to those who can't understand how New Day getting that record allows for them to market what's already a highly successful license. Honestly think that belt is basically Enzo and Cass'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> 'Ey, don't mind me. I'm still in the middle of my contact high from watching Brock Lesnar getting Brock Lesnar'd* by a 50 year old man inactive for 12 years. *
> 
> Realistically, I'd rather not have 'Berg anywhere near the title. But I guess that's what's happening....



Fixed. 

They shat up the whole roster. As far as I'm concerned all these jabronis would get deepfucked by OldBerg in less than 40 seconds. 

Kayfabe is fun isn't it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> wah wah wah, current roster is full of jabronis. I can't wait for Goldberg to become world champion again in 2017 over the geeks WWE has produced in the last decade.



Nice heel turn


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> wah wah wah, current roster is full of jabronis. I can't wait for Goldberg to become world champion again in 2017 over the geeks WWE has produced in the last decade.



nooooooooo what is this


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fixed.
> 
> They shat up the whole roster. As far as I'm concerned all these jabronis would get deepfucked by OldBerg in less than 40 seconds.
> 
> Kayfabe is fun isn't it?



It's why while the idea of the transitive property of keyfabe is fun, I've never subscribed to it. Rule gets broken too often. Like how New Day were eliminated first last night. And not even by the team they can't beat. Hell, it'd technically mean Usos > Cezzy/Sheamus. And we know that's not true by those very rules since they got knocked last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> wah wah wah, current roster is full of jabronis. I can't wait for Goldberg to become world champion again in 2017 over the geeks WWE has produced in the last decade.



Yup. Slowly but surely, fans popping for Goldberg might the reason I take a long ass hiatus from this again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nice heel turn


what if this happened at mania?
Taker vs Cena
Goldberg vs Lesnar
Styles vs Orton
Rollins vs HHH
Jericho v KO
Reigns v Balor


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yup. Slowly but surely, fans popping for Goldberg might the reason I take a long ass hiatus from this again.



lol, c'mon man. I (mostly) stuck around for Lesnar and Rock un-wrestling it up with the belt in tow.

If I can trudge through that, I'm sure you can stomach Ryback-Prototype. Have a little more faith in yourself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's why while the idea of the transitive property of keyfabe is fun, I've never subscribed to it. Rule gets broken too often. Like how New Day were eliminated first last night. And not even by the team they can't beat. Hell, it'd technically mean Usos > Cezzy/Sheamus. And we know that's not true by those very rules since they got knocked last night.



Exception is B0rk's kayfabe dominance is definitive. They had Paul sell that shit for 10+ minutes whenever he is on. That shit mattered and was carefully treated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Does Brock even need to enter the Rumble officially? Why not just show up and fuck up everybody in the ring then eliminate Goldberg.

Idk it's not like the only guy to actually be a legitimate and successful fighter is incapable of being rehabbed. 



WhatADrag said:


> what if this happened at mania?
> Taker vs Cena
> Goldberg vs Lesnar
> Styles vs Orton
> ...



Pretty believable. Not sure if I believe Styles/Orton or Cena/Taker. Tomorrow would make me believe it if Styles was headed for Taker at Rumble. Still not as certain about Styles/Orton as everyone else seems to be though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That's idiotic. They can do it simultaneously (Network and broadcast). Doing that benefits them.
> This is USA and other networks themselves being needy, not the E.


Well, why would USA be okay with that arrangement?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Exception is B0rk's kayfabe dominance is definitive. They had Paul sell that shit for 10+ minutes whenever he is on. That shit mattered and was carefully treated.



I guess.



Rukia said:


> Well, why would USA be okay with that arrangement?



They wouldn't, that's what I meant by that post. 

Doesn't make it less stupid that their main shows aren't on their own Network tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Does Brock even need to enter the Rumble officially? Why not just show up and fuck up everybody in the ring then eliminate Goldberg.
> 
> Idk it's not like the only guy to actually be a legitimate and successful fighter is incapable of being rehabbed.


I'm just assuming Lesnar will be in the rumble so they can sell tickets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> lol, c'mon man. I (mostly) stuck around for Lesnar and Rock un-wrestling it up with the belt in tow.
> 
> If I can trudge through that, I'm sure you can stomach Ryback-Prototype. Have a little more faith in yourself.



And like you know I hated that shit. Now it's basically those runs on steroids. Until WWE chills on these Part-timer dominant runs I'll chill on watching them shit over their roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yup. Slowly but surely, fans popping for Goldberg might the reason I take a long ass hiatus from this again.


You might as well stop watching since you don't seem happy about anything going on. All I see you do is complain. Stop watching, bruh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

what type of heel shit is this


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

New Day getting ready for Enzo and Cass


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nooooooooo what is this


Goldberg>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You might as well stop watching since you don't seem happy about anything going on. All I see you do is complain. Stop watching, bruh.



Not true. 

I've been enjoying Smackdown since the brand split, Jericho's run is nice too, I still support Sami, and there's also NXT. But this dumb shit is ruining it all for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

SIck of New Day nonsense. Same fucking thing week in week out. Lose every damn non title match then screwy finish win the title matches or DQ loss. WWE needs to stop pretending they are still Faces


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

New Day heeling it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Heh, them heel tactics to keep the titles.  

And why in the hell isn't Cesaro carrying more singles gold if he's doing those amazing feats of strength.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, them heel tactics to keep the titles.
> 
> And why in the hell isn't Cesaro carrying more singles gold if he's doing those amazing feats of strength.



Something, something, something, brass ring.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Sickening.  Mainly because this is like the 5th time this year Cesaro has gotten an opponent to tap out and the referee misses it somehow.  And a stupid ass roll-up finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, them heel tactics to keep the titles.
> 
> And why in the hell isn't Cesaro carrying more singles gold if he's doing those amazing feats of strength.


Because he doesn't have a catchphrase and can't cut a promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm just assuming Lesnar will be in the rumble so they can sell tickets.



Think they need him? It's a big venue but with Taker in Texas and Goldberg that's pretty big as is. I mean he completely could be just to overstuff it. Would be cool if they did a 40 man again. We're do for a full on burial of Del Rio's existence.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Because he doesn't have a catchphrase and can't cut a promo.



Also he can't count.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not true.
> 
> I've been enjoying Smackdown since the brand split, Jericho's run is nice too, I still support Sami, and there's also NXT. But this dumb shit is ruining it all for me.


Goldberg finally getting the run he shoulda got in 2003.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I disagree with that.  I think Cesaro is decent on the mic.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Goldberg finally getting the run he shoulda got in 2003.



I'm not sure if I'm prepared to move into another city named after a move everyone does. 



Rukia said:


> I disagree with that.  I think Cesaro is decent on the mic.



I'd use "okay" rather than "decent"

Randy's decent. AJ's decent. Cezzy does just well enough where he doesn't fall into to old-school JoMo territory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Goldberg finally getting the run he shoulda got in 2003.



Nah. Nose rightfully buried him and his 2.5 moves of doom.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

You guys know that since New Day inducted ass racist ass Michael Hayes and the other Freebirds into the HoF they were angling to give these guys this run. Idk I feel like Vince and his dad have always pigeonholed black wrestlers into tag teams, I mean look at Rock's dad and Tony Atlas. Neither of those guys could get over in singles?

So yeah the optics and the potential to be able to point to something and say hey we're not racist, while it's making them money, idk they're going to keep shilling.

Enzo and Cass are next up though. Look at Goldberg's lumpy kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> wah wah wah, current roster is full of jabronis. I can't wait for Goldberg to become world champion again in 2017 over the geeks WWE has produced in the last decade.



The rise of the MidLife Crisis Crew is coming to fruition.   All that's needed is for the Golden Truth to take tag gold from Raw, bring back Hall and Nash to take SmackDown gold, and have Mizark take the other titles and the Rage for Old Age will be complete.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I think you are right Soultaker.  They actually want Cesaro and Sheamus to take the titles.  But they want to delay it until the record is set.  They won't damage them anymore before that.  So up step Enzo and Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

erm.... what?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nah. Nose rightfully buried him and his 2.5 moves of doom.


Triple Nose killed raw in the process. I hope you're happy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow that was actually pretty funny. I mean completely because of Enzo but still pretty fucking funny. They're getting a run. The Certified G stuff is going to sell and they won't be able to help themselves.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Enzo has an orange dick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Triple Nose killed raw in the process. I hope you're happy.



And that's what OldBerg is doing in 2016/17 only Shovel was an active wrestler and in his prime. 
He also worked matches that lasted more than 2 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Miz/Sami.  Another fucking rollup finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

God I want to skull fuck Stephanie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Sami fired and going to SD?
EDIT: No. Its just Sami/Strowman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

what is this heel shit


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

So Foley going heel then.   And Sami being fed to Strowman for his troubles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

So Sami's punishment is going to fight a guy he wanted to fight anyway


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Why did they have Mick announce this?

Also is that really a punishment?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> And that's what OldBerg is doing in 2016/17 only Shovel was an active wrestler and in his prime.
> He also worked matches that lasted more than 2 minutes.


I can't believe you praise them awful wannabe rick flair snorefest Triple Nostrils worked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

sami gets in trouble but not team raw

lel


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

This is honestly as dumb as the stipulation that if Sasha beat Charlotte Flair then Dana Brooke got to be ringside in Charlotte Flair's corner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

But then why isn't action being taken against Strowman? He was supposed to be Raw's ace and only eliminated Dean due to AJ's shenanigans. Sami actually had the match won till fuckery.
Also Sami WANTED to fight Strowman. How is it a punishment?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> God I want to skull fuck Stephanie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

SD is seriously midcard heaven now. Sami needs a feud to establish his personality working with the Miz in an actual feud. 



SoulTaker said:


> So Sami's punishment is going to fight a guy he wanted to fight anyway



Right?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So Sami's punishment is going to fight a guy he wanted to fight anyway



Sami's punishment... a punishment he's suffering for being victim of the referee's stupidity... is to continue the feud he was already a part of.

Booking.



Lord Trollbias said:


> But then why isn't action being taken against Strowman? He was supposed to be Raw's ace and only eliminated Dean due to AJ's shenanigans. Sami actually had the match won till fuckery.
> Also Sami WANTED to fight Strowman. How is it a punishment?



BOOKING!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

That's her real smile too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, hopefully this is just to finish what was going on between Sami/Strowman before he moves to Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't believe you praise them awful wannabe rick flair snorefest Triple Nostrils worked.



I can't believe you're not seeing where I'm going with this.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

God  I want to go balls deep on that girl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

gianna michaels

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Make Arya Muhammad Hassan 2.0. Do it please.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Haha heat : ))))).


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn look at those springs on Alexander. Great drop kick.

WWE letting little Daivari cut promos in Arabic in 2016 in Canada to try to get heat


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

"Canada is just like the USA"
Canada: BOOOOOOOOOOOO

Well fuck you too, Cana--
*remembers election*

...um, never mind, that's actually kinda scathing. Carry on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

@Gibbs wtf mang. delete that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Cedric Alexander had a backstage segment on the pre-show that was basically just him flirting with Alicia Fox.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

you know they could do shit like that instead of giving them a separate show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> you know they could do shit like that instead of giving them a separate show


Nah. Makes too much sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Gibbs wtf mang. delete that.


come on


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cedric Alexander had a backstage segment on the pre-show that was basically just him flirting with Alicia Fox.



Cedric putting the mack on, and Alicia was smitten the whole time. 
Bit of a weird promo. Wonder if they'll actually go anywhere with it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Triple H said following Takeover that, "the ball is in Mickie's court" regarding a full time position at WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Orton the MVP last night.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Jericho still the most over guy on Raw


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes it makes more sense to freeze frame of Jericho's ass rather then show a 15 second video snippet


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

this is intense


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Nooo...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Jericho must have used eye drops.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes it makes more sense to freeze frame of Jericho's ass rather then show a 15 second video snippet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Owens needs to cut a pipebomb promo of some sort sometime soon. Only current guy on the mic who I think comes close to Punk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

I fucking love these guys


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

they got us


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

FRIENDSHIP PREVAILS


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Great segment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

>Roman sucks
>Goldberg chants


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Roman sucks!  Roman sucks!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes it makes more sense to freeze frame of Jericho's ass rather then show a 15 second video snippet


I was thinking the same thing. They've been doing this shit since the 90s. Rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Roast-Man Reigns


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

KO shitting on the crowd and DB


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Kevin is God-Tier on the mic


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Can you dig that, a suckaaaa!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

inb4Roman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you dig?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

this was a classic segment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was thinking the same thing. They've been doing this shit since the 90s. Rofl



In the old days I use to think it was because it was a way to give incentive to viewers to buy the reruns/DVDs to watch the action in motion, since PPVs were so expensive.

Nowadays, you pay 10 bucks for the damn PPVs, and even if you don't, they post highlights on their YT page, so I've got no idea why they do it anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

wtf why is foley skinny


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf why is foley skinny



Foley's been losing a lot of weight since the split. I forget why, but according to Dave Meltz, he's on a weird diet and has been dropping poundage like crazy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

No way Owens drops the belt right? Gotta be the feud-ender here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth and Roman look like a couple


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

That's okay.  Triple H.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seth and Roman look like a couple


Survivor Series is over.  Not sure why Roman is still okay with Seth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

HHH is going to make Rollins his bitch again isn't he?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


>



Enzo Amore
Strong enough for a man.
Made for a woman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

The Authentic Untold Story of ECW that we haven't heard before....on many podcasts....over the past half decade...or in any of the documentaries...

Kind of getting nostalgia'd out by WWE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HHH is going to make Rollins his bitch again isn't he?



He's in town


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Rusev is such a lucky man


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh, Lana.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev is such a lucky man



Feel like Miz is luckier considering


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 21, 2016)

I feel that Jericho and Owens are like if both friends could be Batman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Rusev better win tonight.  He needs the win desperately.  And he needs it quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

i might be the only one

im enjoying raw

besides the gigantic flaw of sami being punished but seth being rewarded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't like this bullshit that has a couple of characters cutting promos every time they make an entrance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

I know the dopes on certain websites hate on Enzo but dude is entertaining as hell. That hacking diss


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i might be the only one
> 
> im enjoying raw
> 
> besides the gigantic flaw of sami being punished but seth being rewarded


It might be a fake reward if it is from Stephanie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i might be the only one
> 
> im enjoying raw
> 
> besides the gigantic flaw of sami being punished but seth being rewarded



Honestly think this Raw has been better then most episodes 2.5 hours in but I don't hate New Day and I like Enzo/Cass so...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i might be the only one
> 
> im enjoying raw
> 
> besides the gigantic flaw of sami being punished but seth being rewarded


Yeah its been fun so far barring the fuckery you mentioned. Even the Enzo segment was funny in a dumb way. Hated the New Day nonsense but I knew they won't lose till they break the record.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Did... did Cass just imply he and Enzo have a constant erection that their pants hide?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I know the dopes on certain websites hate on Enzo but dude is entertaining as hell. That hacking diss



i feel enzo n cass would be one of those guys to strive off less pg.

when they have to keep it pg it gets corny.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Authentic Untold Story of ECW that we haven't heard before....on many podcasts....over the past half decade...or in any of the documentaries...
> 
> Kind of getting nostalgia'd out by WWE


Couldn't they talk about something else for once on the network besides WCW and ECW? Yeesh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I know the dopes on certain websites hate on Enzo but dude is entertaining as hell. That hacking diss


Then make him a color commentator.  He can't wrestle.  Rusev better not be asked to sell his punches in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Why is Cass mad?  That was a clean victory.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Rusev actually gets a win. I like.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i might be the only one
> 
> im enjoying raw
> 
> besides the gigantic flaw of sami being punished but seth being rewarded



It's been a'ight. Don't feel like my time is being wasted, and the segments and matches have been solid. Like you said, the only stupid things that happened were Sami being punished (which isn't so much a problem as it is a dumb justification to continue a forgotten fued) and Seth just getting a championship match for the act of doing his job.

My main problem at this point is that it's really hard for me to care that much about anyone on Raw aside from Jericho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Golden Truth? What have they done to deserve to be in a #1 Contenders Match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i feel enzo n cass would be one of those guys to strive off less pg.
> 
> when they have to keep it pg it gets corny.



I agree and I think they can be just like New Day does from time to time. It's got to be dudes who move merch if they're going to change things even if it's only incrementally.



Rukia said:


> Then make him a color commentator.  He can't wrestle.  Rusev better not be asked to sell his punches in this match.



Would rather watch him than Noam Dar


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

No idea.  They weren't even good enough to be in the match last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

ok pointless filler


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree and I think they can be just like New Day does from time to time. It's got to be dudes who move merch if they're going to change things even if it's only incrementally.
> 
> 
> 
> Would rather watch him than Noam Dar


I don't like the cruiserweights.  I don't want to watch them anymore!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't like the cruiserweights.  I don't want to watch them anymore!!



It'll be ok. 

Tozawa and Gallagher are actually great and will elevate the division once they're in the division. Ibushi is Ibushi and he's really something else. It's just really shitty they put their worst foot forward with TJP and Kendrick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

is the entire ecw library really online now?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Which was more over this weekend?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Probably Bayley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Honestly would rather watch the Revival than Gallows and Anderson, at least those matches would be good. I think they're a better promo and they actually have characters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I kind of hope Golden Truth win.  Anderson and Gallows have jobbed enough to New Day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

wtf goldust is actually wrestling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Golden Truth actually looking pretty good here so far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Well an Anderson and Gallows win to probably lose to New Day on their next meeting.  So they are really going to chase that Demolition record.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Are we going to get any Titus Brand tonight??


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck that Titus Brand gimmick

Why does Apollo Crews still not have a gimmick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are we going to get any Titus Brand tonight??



I think he already got his paycheck when he appeared in the Enzo naked in the hallway skit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

damn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Goddamn Strowman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck that Titus Brand gimmick
> 
> Why does Apollo Crews still not have a gimmick?


Apollo Crews is finished.  He got wrecked by Curt Hawkins of all people.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ae (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nope. Fuck them both. Hope they both retire and they somehow reverse B0rk beating Taker's streak.



I'm not saying I want this. I'm saying that would be the only reason, that match make sense.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Monster heel sneak attacking his smaller opponent, that's new


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy shit. Stop this before Sami dies


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I want someone to do that when New Day or Enzo and Cass do their promo entrances.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

I can't believe Sami Zayn is fucking dead!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

what is this burial


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

STOP


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

That's what you get for losing the IC Title!  Why didn't you win???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Now Foley is trying to be face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Zayn is dead, like Shane

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Probably got a concussion


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Brawn actually looks a bit concerned for Sami there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Okay.  One punished.  Kevin Owens or Roman Reigns should face Strowman next week.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Lesson learned. When you get screwed by a bad call, you die.
Maybe get good, next time. Bribe the ref or something for lord's sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Smackdown should lend Ambrose and Corbin for matches against Strowman too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  One punished.  Kevin Owens or Roman Reigns should face Strowman next week.



but strowman was on team raw too


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> but strowman was on team raw too



Put Strongman in a match with himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Put Strongman in a match with himself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> but strowman was on team raw too


His loss was legitimate though.  I view his elimination differently.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Brawn vs Goldberg

Book it!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Why is Dana out there?  I am tired of her being a part of this storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Brawn vs Goldberg
> 
> Book it!


Goldberg should be booked to put Strowman over.  That would be really cool.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Just noticed the guy with the Arsenal jersey in the crowd. Respect.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

The Boss


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> His loss was legitimate though.  I view his elimination differently.



The fuck you talkin' about? 
He got counted out because he couldn't overpower the loose grip of a 90 pound fan with no chin. 

-----------

Why is Dana back with Charlotte? I thought they ended that gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg should be booked to put Strowman over.  That would be really cool.


Strowman can eliminate Goldberg at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

The Boss has a rematch clause.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

lol, nice save from Graves with that Sasha thing.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

I hoped this would be finished by the time I got back .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Going to Charlotte's home town?
Looks like Sasha's gettin' that title back.

-------

"You tapped out" chants. Heh, I heard about that. Who's idea was that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

charlotte on the mic tonight>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

How did you dominate? She got like 1 elimination and tapped out.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Here comes Bayley


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Bayley, Sasha & Alicia? vs Nia, Charlotte & Dana?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

So Nia feuds with Banks while Bayley gets a shot at the champ then?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did you dominate? She got like 1 elimination and tapped out.



When she broke up the brawl between both teams


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> When she broke up the brawl between both teams


I mean I guess. Really stretching the definition of the word dominate though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did you dominate? She got like 1 elimination and tapped out.


Maybe she meant Alexa dominated??


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> is the entire ecw library really online now?


Yup. All of Hardcore TV is on there.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck. Slight crush on Bayley. 

BETA status .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I like the Boss.  She is very fit.  And I remember when her cheeks were on display at Hell in a Cell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Cole: "He lives at home"

Why do... Cole and JBL keep saying that?

Do they, like... not realize everyone lives at home?



Rukia said:


> I like the Boss.  She is very fit.  And I remember when her cheeks were on display at Hell in a Cell.



Yes, she has a beautiful smile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Somehow someone will get distracted and lose by a roll-up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Cole: "He lives at home"
> 
> Why do... Cole and JBL keep saying that?
> 
> ...


jbl?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

I wonder ho heavy Nia is.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Sasha got hurt.  Fuck!  That back injury was genuine just now.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> jbl?



Yeah, JBL said it a couple times pre-brand split.

Didn't bother me much since I just assumed it was a JBL-ism and he don't speak good. But now Cole and to a lesser extent Graves are copying him and it makes them sound retarded.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Nia Jax is billed at 272 lbs. That's heavier than 42 of the 60 men on the WWE main roster. I honestly would've never guessed.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

So basically WWE had Goldberg crush Lesnar to prevent a situation where Lesnar gets more cheers
And so that Goldberg's rustiness wouldn't be exposed.
Also goldberg win may well more seats for RR.

They must have strong data that shows squash matches _still_ work..maybe from the matches recently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Still replaying that Goldberg segment?  Well they are really going all out on wanting more membership to the network.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Raiden said:


> So basically WWE had Goldberg crush Lesnar to prevent a situation where Lesnar gets more cheers
> And so that Goldberg's rustiness wouldn't be exposed.
> Also goldberg win may well more seats for RR.
> 
> They must have strong data that shows squash matches _still_ work..maybe from the matches recently.


They don't.

It was for a oh my god moment and to get everyone talking. Goldberg got over and announced himself in the rumble so people will buy tickets.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Still replaying that Goldberg segment?  Well they are really going all out on wanting more membership to the network.


They've got no choice since Network numbers are down.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Nia Jax is billed at 272 lbs. That's heavier than 42 of the 60 men on the WWE main roster. I honestly would've never guessed.



Same here. I mean, she looks big and all, but I just assumed it was because all the Raw women save Charlotte are womanlets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Is vince ever going to use nevile?
the man Vince forgot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Weird how in those docs where WWE beat WCW. They keep bringing up how he knew he had to quit relying on old names and make new stars. Did he lose that common sense or. . . .?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Charlotte is huge.  I never realized how huge until I saw her standing next to Nikki last night.  She made Nikki look like a midget.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is vince ever going to use nevile?
> the man Vince forgot.



Who's Neville?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Rich Swann should win this


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Speaking of Dar


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Weird how in those docs where WWE beat WCW. They keep bringing up how he knew he had to quit relying on old names and make new stars. Did he lose that common sense or. . . .?


No competition so he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

TJ Perkins


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)

Perkins is overrated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know if he is or not.  But he has a terrible character.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> TJ Perkins


dab time.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> dab time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Heh, interesting thing is TJ Perkin's image is still on the Global Force Wrestling site roster along with Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Did Rich Swann win yet?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Who's Neville?


They might as well put him in the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

That kick was stiff AF


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

good match


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Noam Dar better enjoy it.  He won't be on tv for long.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

That was a pretty decent match. Crowd actually gave some reaction too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Noam Dar better enjoy it.  He won't be on tv for long.


Noam Dar is dope.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, interesting thing is TJ Perkin's image is still on the Global Force Wrestling site roster along with Gallows and Anderson.



And Benjamin... and Mickie?

The fuck? Does this site update at all? Gahdammit, Jeff.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

That other guy Alexander is better.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, interesting thing is TJ Perkin's image is still on the Global Force Wrestling site roster along with Gallows and Anderson.


That company is dead in the water. If I remember Jarrett has failed in getting a TV deal for it here. Jarrett's company is a joke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Holy shit KO just buried her


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That other guy Alexander is better.


how u feel about seeing goldberg live


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Cesaro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Dammit Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Holy shit KO just buried her


That's what she gets for having the same hairstyle!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> how u feel about seeing goldberg live


Hopefully the Royal Rumble is stacked!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That other guy Alexander is better.



I'd give major props to Schwann to being probably the only dude to overcome Raw's horseshit for having an easily identifiable and memetic gimmick, but I do have to wonder how much of him currently being more over than Alex has to do with the amount of screentime they've been getting.

Everytime I tune into Raw, Schwan's there, but this is the 2nd night I've seen Alex in a match since the CW debut.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro



Poor Cezzy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cesaro


Feels bad man


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2016)

Who are you again?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> That company is dead in the water. If I remember Jarrett has failed in getting a TV deal for it here. Jarrett's company is a joke.



Lol, I think there is a Rise and Fall of GFW vid on Youtube with majority of the comments being "What fall, you had to have been a success first." 

Enzo and Cass shelling out WWE merch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2016)

Why is Owens out first?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Weird how in those docs where WWE beat WCW. They keep bringing up how he knew he had to quit relying on old names and make new stars. Did he lose that common sense or. . . .?





I feel like the difference is that he didn't necessarily try to make new stars as he pushed guys and if the crowd wasn't having it he would listen and then try his guy again later. He didn't try to force guys on people as much and repackaged guys quicker.



Gibbs said:


> Perkins is overrated



That's tough. Perkins can work every style pretty well. He's a fantastic wrestler but a bland performer I guess?



Rukia said:


> Noam Dar better enjoy it.  He won't be on tv for long.



I think there will be certain guys marooned on 205 Live and he is primed for that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Legend said:


> Why is Owens out first?


I'm getting tired of this bullshit.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 21, 2016)

Who is the cutie that's been copying Lilian Garcia?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 21, 2016)

Hopefully should be a great TV match


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Don't try a powerbomb Seth!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Taking advantage of this T-shirt deal and getting my sis a Crews shirt.
She loves that guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Who is the cutie that's been copying Lilian Garcia?


Jojo right?  She's really good at this.

I do remember that she had to remind the ref that Owens was disqualified last night.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I think there is a Rise and Fall of GFW vid on Youtube with majority of the comments being "What fall, you had to have been a success first."
> 
> Enzo and Cass shelling out WWE merch.


Vicious. The company never made it. What a shame.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

*10!*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Homemade Roman Sucks shirts.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

You motherfuckers JUST got back from commercial!



Rukia said:


> Homemade Roman Sucks shirts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> You motherfuckers JUST got back from commercial!


Damn.  They know this is a hot match.  Don't want to give it away as a freebie it looks like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

All the good shit happened during the break. lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> All the good shit happened during the break. lol


I know!  What the hell!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Jesus, all of those cool spots were during commercial? The fuck! 
_What is with this ad structure_?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I think some of these matches are going to start to end during the commercial break.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

"This is awesome!"
I'll take your word for it, live crowd.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

ima get dat booty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

why do they keep doing those awkward fan reaction sec clips every show for


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

What if Owens won clean??


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "This is awesome!"
> I'll take your word for it, live crowd.


yeah considering we cant watch it


----------



## Legend (Nov 21, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Who is the cutie that's been copying Lilian Garcia?


Jojo is fiiiine


Also this match is liiiiit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why do they keep doing those awkward fan reaction sec clips every show for



Probably another one of those Vince kicks that happen occasional. Like the spamming of some phrase or camera trick or thing involving social media. Probably thinks those reaction shots will make it more engaging for the people at home.

It'll stop after while, just like the rest of them.


--------------

Pretty cool jump spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 21, 2016)

Who would have thought that two solid talents would produce a great match like this. But nah, Goldberg needs a title run over these guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

jericho been sin cara this entire time


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> jericho been sin cara this entire time



But then.... where is Hunico?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Good match. Raw was pretty fun and enjoyable tonight.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 21, 2016)

I was hoping Triple H would interfere.Whatever.This Jericho crap has gotten boring


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

jericho beat up sin cara after that fight and took his mask


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't get it.  That stipulation was broken.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I was hoping Triple H would interfere.Whatever.This Jericho crap has gotten boring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Rollins gets a fuckton of these title shots and all he does is lose. lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

The fact that Jericho chose a Sin Cara Mask after what happened between him and Hunico just makes him more of a GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

It was a good match.  But that was unsatisfying.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth Losings rolls yet another championship match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Seth is a glorified jobber.  Orton kicked his ass last night too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2016)

Heh, good match between the two and Jericho coming to the aid of his bro via Sin Jericho.  

So next week Charlotte get's the hometown advantage in her title defense then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Where the hell is @SoulTaker ?

He guaranteed a Universal Title change tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

So Roadblock going to be KO vs Rollins most likely with stipulation that if Jericho gets involved KO loses the title. KO wins clean and then we can finally move on from this feud and hopefully Balor back soon.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 21, 2016)

I mean him interfering the whole time with Rollins.There's no point.If they face against each other Rollins destroys him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Not sure if like comment or funny comment. 

Anyways stealing this gif


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seth is a glorified jobber.  Orton kicked his ass last night too.


Yeah he stay getting smashed.  Rollins probably should have won tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Roadblock going to be KO vs Rollins most likely with stipulation that if Jericho gets involved KO loses the title. KO wins clean and then we can finally move on from this feud and hopefully Balor back soon.


why is Seth getting rewarded?  He has already lost in two straight PPVs!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> why is Seth getting rewarded?  He has already lost in two straight PPVs!



He's HHH's golden boy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Trade Rollins to Smackdown.  He is a loser and damaged goods on Raw.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Seth is a glorified jobber.  Orton kicked his ass last night too.





[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah he stay getting smashed.  Rollins probably should have won tonight.



I'd argue against this point, since traditionally, being a victim of cheating and underhanded tactics is usually used as a way to protect losses. But seeing as how Dolph was labeled a loser his entire fued with Miz, Rollins was labeled a failure since returning, Cena yelled at Dean for criticizing how AJ won the belt, and Sami Zayn was given the death penalty... shit maybe you guys are on to something.

WWE really does seem to imply that getting screwed is the individual's fault and literally no one else's. That's so fucking retarded.



Rukia said:


> Where the hell is @SoulTaker ?
> 
> He guaranteed a Universal Title change tonight.



Given your track record with some of the other stuff you've claimed that Soul has said, I'm gonna go ahead and assume you're lying again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia's character is as inconsistent as WWE writing


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Please.  All I ask is no Ziggler against Miz at TLC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> why is Seth getting rewarded?  He has already lost in two straight PPVs!


Because Seth will complain and Mick will say something about Jericho violating the match's integrity.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

WWE might have changed their minds.  It was leaked that it would be Owens against Reigns at Roadblock.  And the fans were not happy.

WWE may have gone back to Rollins.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like they don't know what to do with Rollins. 

Doesn't need the belt as badly as other people.
Perpetually in a storyline where he loses.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

The fake fight between Jericho and Owens was fun.  I did figure it out before the hug though.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2016)

They hugged each other and stomped on someone at the same time when the cameras went off in Hartford. The crowd loved it. I think the person was Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Being a babyface is being openly discouraged by all of the commentators.  You just get mocked and come off as a sucker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

aj/dean, who gonna be number 1 contender for tag titles, what does miz do, whats corbin punishment, who attacked nikki, becky vs alexa continuing, will we hear from taker and anything else

Why does smackdown have all the progressing story lines?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Taker should steal Brodus Clay's gimmick


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'd argue against this point, since traditionally, being a victim of cheating and underhanded tactics is usually used as a way to protect losses. But seeing as how Dolph was labeled a loser his entire fued with Miz, Rollins was labeled a failure since returning, Cena yelled at Dean for criticizing how AJ won the belt, and Sami Zayn was given the death penalty... shit maybe you guys are on to something.
> 
> WWE really does seem to imply that getting screwed is the individual's fault and literally no one else's. That's so fucking retarded.
> 
> ...


Maybe they should get guud and stop getting cheated in matches.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Gonna be nice seeing Sami on Smackdown tonight.

------------

On episode 378 of The Steve Austin Show,  Live Women's Champion Becky Lynch talked about who she travels with on the road for  SmackDown Live, looking forward to eventually turn heel, and up-and-coming female performers in NXT.

*According to Lynch, she used to travel with  Women's Champion Charlotte, but she travels with Alexa Bliss now. 'The Irish Lasskicker' went on to say that she might be a bit of a loner.
"I used to travel with Charlotte, but then we got separated, so now I'll travel with Alexa." Lynch added, "I'm not a complete loner. I like having people around, but I like my own space too. Maybe I am a loner."*

Although Lynch enjoys being a babyface, she is looking forward to turning heel. Apparently, Lynch was always a heel on the indies.

"At the moment, I like working baby. I'm excited for when I turn heel eventually though, when it's time. When I worked on the indies I never worked baby. Hated it. Always worked heel, so it's weird for me that I came here and that was a baby."

When asked how she has connected to the audience, Lynch attributed it to her energy and passion for professional wrestling. 

"I think it's that energy. I don't think it's anything tangible. I think it's a passion or I feel like they're very protective over me as well, which is another thing. I hear a lot of people feel a lot of negativity on their social media and everything like that. I can't say, thankfully, that I have much of that. They're protective and I think it's just my energy. They know that I'm passionate about it because they know that I've worked hard for this. And I think it's a genuineness. They can sense that or something. They can sense that it's real because people pick up on that stuff."

As for up-and-coming female talents, Lynch named Peyton Royce, Billie Kay, and Asuka as great NXT performers.

"I think Peyton Royce and Billie Kay are two girls that are really good and only scratched the surface with those two. And then, Asuka is phenomenal. I got to wrestle with her in Japan. She was excellent."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Where the hell is @SoulTaker ?
> 
> He guaranteed a Universal Title change tonight.



lol no


----------



## Larcher (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Owens needs to cut a pipebomb promo of some sort sometime soon. Only current guy on the mic who I think comes close to Punk.


I think he comes close in regards to having a similar personality as Punk on the mic, still think a small handful are just as good if not better than him.

But I agree he'd be best fit for a CM Punk style pipebomb.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I think he comes close in regards to having a similar personality as Punk on the mic, still think a small handful are just as good if not better than him.
> 
> But I agree he'd be best fit for a CM Punk style pipebomb.



Very few full  timers. Like I think Dean Ambrose is ostensibly great on the mic, probably on KO's tier but I think Owens works regardless of his role, alignment, or the shit that they give him. He's the most complete mic worker on the entire roster for me.

Enzo is up there with those guys in terms of charisma and crowd connection, as well as the fact you can tell he writes all the stuff for himself and Cass so he's one dude getting 2 over. Aside from them there really aren't a lot of people who I consider eligible. Jericho is Jericho, he's been one of the best mic workers to ever live period, you can argue he's the best mic worker ever in history because of the fact he's still over 22 years later because of his mic work.

Stephanie isn't a competitor and has some of the worst segments. Heyman

Even more guys...

Cena counts though I kind of take issue with the fact that talent has been held back from going at Cena for years, KO is an example of this because he was coming out looking better than Cena during that feud. Cena had to resort to "a real man", "where's your balls", "no sell the win", bullshit.

Bray's promos are good but they're really meandering. 

Miz is really really good...I think in a vacuum you'd probably have to put the Miz at 2? Ziggler has improved a bunch since he started taking acting lessons.

New Day is great too, I mean the fact that people complain about them is fair but I mean that's recency bias. New Day was the best act on Raw and still delivers segments that people say are good. Old Day was terrible but it's really the most egregious example and not the norm.

*Long story longer it's a really short list.* I may have missed some guys to analyze but these guys without a particular order but I think Owens, Miz, Dean, Jericho, and Enzo are kind of clearly the best mic guys in this company right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

I know how I am booking the show if I'm the General Manager of Smackdown.  I'm going to start with a segment.  I'm going to call out AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose.  I'm going to apologize to AJ Styles and I am going to berate Dean Ambrose.  AJ Styles will be given the power for the night to put Dean in any match that he wants.  And AJ would respond by putting Dean in a 3-on-1 handicap match against Bray, Orton, and Harper.

Boom.  We have our main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a feeling Goldberg winning wasn't the original plan. WWE likes to play up popular events, so I think after the Cubs winning and McGregor decisive victory, they wanted to do something that would create as much buzz as possible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> I have a feeling Goldberg winning wasn't the original plan. WWE likes to play up popular events, so I think after the Cubs winning and McGregor decisive victory, they wanted to do something that would create as much buzz as possible.



I didn't think of that angle. Kind of crazy that McGregor is 145-155 and he probably is at like 172 during the actual fights. Dude would be like the same size as the Bollywood Boys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> aj/dean, who gonna be number 1 contender for tag titles, what does miz do, whats corbin punishment, who attacked nikki, becky vs alexa continuing, will we hear from taker and anything else
> 
> Why does smackdown have all the progressing story lines?


This make me realize that maybe WWE gave Raw the win at Survivor series but backstage are protective of Smackdown and know its winning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

All I know is that the Undertaker, Kane, and maybe even the Big Show need to put the Wyatt Family over before they are gone for good.  Bray needs to beat Undertaker at a major PPV!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

And I know we will continue to build towards the Daniel Bryan/Miz Wrestlemania match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Lesnar confirmed for the Rumble match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Lesnar and Goldie both in the rumble match? whew!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know if anyone loved Raw or not last night.  But that was Raw trying their best to have a really good show.  Goldberg segment/Rumble announcement.  Universal Title match with big spots in the crowd.  Sasha Banks/Charlotte title match set.  And Raw did all of this even though they claim that they won Survivor Series.

I hope Smackdown counters with a good show.  We are also only two weeks from TLC!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Trade Rollins to Smackdown.  He is a loser and damaged goods on Raw.


Baron Corbin for Seth Rollins!


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Savage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Daniel Bryan totally running the show tonight.  Talking Smack is must watch tv.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Enjoying these 2004 Smackdowns with Eddie as champ.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

How fucking selfish is Ambrose?  His buddy Ellsworth died trying to help Team Smackdown win that elimination match!  Ambrose spit in the face of that sacrifice!  They better reveal that this was a heel turn on SD tonight; otherwise it makes no sense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How fucking selfish is Ambrose?  His buddy Ellsworth died trying to help Team Smackdown win that elimination match!  Ambrose spit in the face of that sacrifice!  They better reveal that this was a heel turn on SD tonight; otherwise it makes no sense.


Bryan is definitely going to punish him. He may even take away his title shot. Hell wasn't it also Dean who initiated the scuffle that led to AJ pushing him down which Strowman then used to eliminate him?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose and Baron Corbin for Sasha Banks and Seth Rollins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

think its time to change the thread title again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Yo.  He deserves a punishment.  Did you see the punishment Sami Zayn received??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Rewatching the women's match.  Damn.  Nia needs to work on her stamina.  Becky and Alexa went to give her a double DDT, but she collapsed.  Botched the spot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Good "stupid idiot" chant for Ambrose when he chose to attack AJ at the end of that match.

Wow.  Bray got the pinfall on Rollins too.  Great night for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good "stupid idiot" chant for Ambrose when he chose to attack AJ at the end of that match.
> 
> Wow.  Bray got the pinfall on Rollins too.  Great night for him.



Pretty sure they lost track of the legal man in that match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan is definitely going to punish him. He may even take away his title shot. Hell wasn't it also Dean who initiated the scuffle that led to AJ pushing him down which Strowman then used to eliminate him?


Yes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes.


Oh he's defo fucked then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Idk face authority figures who are more of a Dana White gimmick than anything else might just suspend him or yeah takeaway the title shot? But does that even stick?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

SHANE is ALIVE!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane is still alive?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane McMahon was hanging with Rollins and Reigns on some Old Man Krillin shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure they lost track of the legal man in that match


That would explain the lack of 10 counts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane-o


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk face authority figures who are more of a Dana White gimmick than anything else might just suspend him or yeah takeaway the title shot? But does that even stick?


 Depends on how they take the betrayal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shane is still alive?


He had to have had a concussion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane>Raw

Stop wrestling in meaningful matches and feud this era's Steve Blackman or some comedy jobber who you want to legitimize.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Bray & Randy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Strowman mention!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Shane>Raw
> 
> Stop wrestling in meaningful matches and feud this era's Steve Blackman or some comedy jobber who you want to legitimize.


Baron corbin?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

That was Dean's heel turn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Shane>Raw
> 
> Stop wrestling in meaningful matches and feud this era's Steve Blackman or some comedy jobber who you want to legitimize.



In all fairness Shane takes some fecked up bumps and he never really pinned anyone since returning.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

That's bullshit if AJ gets equal blame.  Totally revisionist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In all fairness Shane takes some fecked up bumps and he never really pinned anyone since returning.


I think he pinned jericho though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

ellsworth fucked up


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Baron corbin?



This makes sense to me.

I mean real talk I still hold out hope Tyler Breeze will one day be something considering he's the only guy to wrestle Jushin Liger in a WWE ring. So I'd be cool with it since Shane can kayfabe get offense on him and it wouldn't destroy his credibility.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

they gave this mother fucker a contract.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> In all fairness Shane takes some fecked up bumps and he never really pinned anyone since returning.



True but it doesn't legitimize it for me because plenty of real wrestlers would take those bumps and could put themselves over.



Rukia said:


> That's bullshit if AJ gets equal blame.  Totally revisionist.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Ellsworth isn't the MVP.  But he was one of the 4-5 top performers for Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think he pinned jericho though.



Thought it was Orton. Must've mixed my shit up.



SoulTaker said:


> True but it doesn't legitimize it for me because plenty of real wrestlers would take those bumps and could put themselves over.



Yeah, I mean I don't want him mixed up with active wrestlers as well. So you do have a point. We did get that coast to coast countered by a spear moment at least.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

See yah @Dean Ambrose;


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

i mean shane has a logical right


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Lol he gets the easiest punishment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This makes sense to me.
> 
> I mean real talk I still hold out hope Tyler Breeze will one day be something considering he's the only guy to wrestle Jushin Liger in a WWE ring. So I'd be cool with it since Shane can kayfabe get offense on him and it wouldn't destroy his credibility.


 Breeze can be saved. Just needs to build him up by breaking off with Dango.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> they gave this mother fucker a contract.



Hideo Itami got injured working in front of 50 people in Largo Florida for a $3000 gate and James Ellsworth is still getting TV time and has a shirt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Thought it was Orton. Must've mixed my shit up.


Orton pinned Owens and Rollins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Is dean gonna be in a kalisto mask tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> See yah @Dean Ambrose;


Noooo


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

THE CHIN THAT GOT THE WIN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Orton pinned Owens and Rollins.



Owens got DQ'd. He did in fact pin Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

AJ is going to lose to Ellsworth again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Orton pinned Owens and Rollins.


He pinned Jericho too.

Owens didn't get pinned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

We know Ellsworth actually has a SD contract so wonder how Ambrose screws over AJ tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Orton pinned Owens and Rollins.


Owens got DQed and Bray pinned Rollins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

Maryse those legs holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Owens got DQ'd. He did in fact pin Jericho.


sorry dude . That match legit was all over but I swear I thought Shane pinned someone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't tell Dean and Ellsworth apart



Dean Ambrose said:


> sorry dude . That match legit was all over but I swear I thought Shane pinned someone



True.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Hideo Itami got injured working in front of 50 people in Largo Florida for a $3000 gate and James Ellsworth is still getting TV time and has a shirt


Life's never fair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

I swear if we don't get one Miz/Bryan match from all this I'll be so sad.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

The funniest thing about this shit is that they're giving us AJ Styles in a ladder match for free but against fucking James Ellsworth.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I swear if we don't get one Miz/Bryan match from all this I'll be so sad.


Bryan's not doing any more matches....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

I dunno if it's been obvious but I'm a huge fan of heel Usos. Tag titles pls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Bryan's not doing any more matches....


Let a man hope dammit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

acting like corbin wont interfere


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

So if Miz and Bryan aren't going to fight.  Where is this storyline going?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno if it's been obvious but I'm a huge fan of heel Usos. Tag titles pls.



Best thing about heel Usos is that they're basically a fusion of Revival and Bucks so it's actually pretty cool. That knee stomp is death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno if it's been obvious but I'm a huge fan of heel Usos. Tag titles pls.


I think American Alpha might be the future.  But this is too soon for them.  The Usos deserve this for helping salvage the SS match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So if Miz and Bryan aren't going to fight.  Where is this storyline going?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

acting like Corbin and Dean won't interfere. Not liking this SD from a hindsight point of view


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think American Alpha might be the future.  But this is too soon for them.  The Usos deserve this for helping salvage the SS match.


They've already been champion like 5 times though


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Love Nakamura's theme.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

American Alpha is going to probably chase the Usos because it's about time for Rhyno and Slater to lose.

I think American Alpha really could use Angle or a manager of some sort. Bob Backlund was great for Darren Young, that shit was kind of over. Idk if Backlund causes problems or just can't do it but he'd be great for AA too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Why doesn't the crowd cheer Maryse?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why doesn't the crowd cheer Maryse?


miz hotter.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Love Nakamura's theme.



Honestly man it might be the most over theme of the modern era. Crowds sing it in unison to hype his hope spots, that shit is crazy.



Rukia said:


> Why doesn't the crowd cheer Maryse?



Because she's a heel and an actual foreigner who doesn't fuck up her accent?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


>



Not to break your heart but Im leaning more towards a trade.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

so
AJ vs Dean
Corbin vs Kalisto
Becky vs Alexa
Tag title match

what else?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

what if AJ beats him clean and destroys him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

What's the deal with good stuff happening during the commercial break the last two nights?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> so
> AJ vs Dean
> Corbin vs Kalisto
> Becky vs Alexa
> ...



Wyatt/Orton program
Another tag match/Diva match?

These cards haven't been too huge, it's been like 6 match cards usually.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What's the deal with good stuff happening during the commercial break the last two nights?



Judging by their decision to add NXT matches to their live events it's because they want to create better word of mouth for the live crowds.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Dolph & Alexa would be a good counter to Miz & Maryse.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

When you knockout a man like that you're suppose to steal his girl too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

So TLC will probably culminate all of the current SD feuds with RR being the road to Mania


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Great.  So the card is basically the same as the last SD PPV.  I didn't want the Miz/Ziggler feud to continue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Alexa look like she belongs on blacked.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane is like that overstressed single dad right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Was that an Alexa pop?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Huge contrast between how Vince and Shane treat their female employees.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

the mental destruction of Shane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

I fucking loved this segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Was that an Alexa pop?


Reward for being the MVP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane McMahon is gonna line up every SD superstar on a table and do the Leap of Faith from the top rope 1 by 1 by the end of the night


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

gonna go left field and say Breeze/Dango wins


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Imagine this shit is what causes Shane to turn heel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Gotta admit, Top Tier Job Squad member Dean is entertaining.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Look at all these little jimmies with Certified G shirts even Goldberg's dopey son


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

god damn it

at least say if you lose your suspended


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

They did a crappy job promoting this turmoil match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Sami Zayn knows that Corbin is getting off easy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

The Corbin/Kane feud we should have gotten 2.5 months ago when they crossed paths?

Shit is so dumb, should be a monster/monster gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For attacking AJ at survivor series.


Oh right. That did happen.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

I hate Mojo so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

i wanna murder mojo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He heard about your heel turn last night and decided to follow suit


I will defend GOATberg with my life.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

The crowd is dead.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Was actually rooting for Ascension.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Mojo has Roman level heat in this thread right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Mojo has Roman level heat in this thread right now



I actually like him. He at least stands out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I actually like him. He at least stands out.


I don't dislike him. I just like Ascension and they were doing solid heel work during the match.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

How is Chrisley NOT gay?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Barrett in a movie!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Corbin/Kane feud we should have gotten 2.5 months ago when they crossed paths?
> 
> Shit is so dumb, should be a monster/monster gimmick.



It's weird. Corbin has no one that can both elevate him and result in a good feud. Kalisto is too vanilla-midgety and Kane is meh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Predicting it'll be American Alpha and Usos at the end. Probably Usos win due to being fresher


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Breezango has potential. They need mic time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

lmaoooooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's weird. Corbin has no one that can both elevate him and result in a good feud. Kalisto is too vanilla-midgety and Kane is meh.


He could feud with Miz once he's done with Ziggler. Corbin's character is fluid enough that he can effectively feud with both Faces and Heels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Mojo has Roman level heat in this thread right now


Mojo had some pretty noticeable botches in that match.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

that music when the Usos suddenly came out was rad as fuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

How long till Twitter get mad at WWE for making two brown guys play thugs?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> How long till Twitter get mad at WWE for making two brown guys play thugs?


Twitter is pretty chill about stuff at times. Its really Tumblr you have to look out for.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

EY UCE, BRING HIS ASS OVER HERE


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Why the stupid format?  Should have just been a tag match between the Alphas and the Usos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Been a while since two teams facing felt big. Both teams have dat aura about them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why the stupid format?  Should have just been a tag match between the Alphas and the Usos.


They practically buried the entire division


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

literally it was just them walking slowly in contrast to everyone else and they felt like the final boss of a video game

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> They practically buried the entire division



Usos and AA were always bigger than the other teams in Smackdown's division. This just solidified it.



Kenju said:


> literally it was just them walking slowly in contrast to everyone else and they felt like the final boss of a video game



Yup.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

LMAO, THEYRE GETTING THE MIXED CHANT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> literally it was just them walking slowly in contrast to everyone else and they felt like the final boss of a video game


Yeah. Gave this showdown a bigger feel. I don't know how to explain it but it just made Usos v. AA feel bigger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

You know I never really liked AA on NXT but I came to like them on SD. Same with Baron Corbin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Pretty sure this is the endgame feud for Smackdown right now in terms of this tag division.



kurisu said:


> It's weird. Corbin has no one that can both elevate him and result in a good feud. Kalisto is too vanilla-midgety and Kane is meh.



Just book the same feud as the one Bull Dempsey had with Corbin but with Kane and it elevates him instantly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure this is the endgame feud for Smackdown right now in terms of this tag division.



Probably the mania match. Maybe a gimmick match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

This Is Awesome chants. Good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

HOLY FUCK AM I GETTING THE WYATT'S IN TAGS!?!?!?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Wyatt family!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

What?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

American Alpha won? Surprising but good. And Bray is here.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

If he's not going to have a beard, can Orton at least get a jacket that match with the Wyatt theme...


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

I thought AA won? The fuck is this??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck. I am on board with this. Holy shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought AA won? The fuck is this??


I think it means AA wins at TLC then they feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Randy and Bray Tag Champs?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2016)

That was a good tag team match.  Thought the Wyatt promo was an error via production but then the Wyatts are challenging AA next week.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean sighting again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Wyatts finally giving a fuck about championships is a good thing. Long overdue.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

THE MOUNTIE!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Fucking hell Dean


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

LMAO DEAN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Bryan corpsing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean going to give Shane a heart attack. This is the Ambrose I've come to love.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

wtrf!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

The Lunatic Rougeau brother.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Honestly I gave up on the Wyatts going to the tag division but I'm so happy this writing team realizes this is what these guys need. Probably Orton and Harper or they just freebird rule it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2016)

Well what Dean was wearing takes me back.   But where were the "Jailbird!" chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

who knew this wyatt/orton angle would have led to somewhere positive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I gave up on the Wyatts going to the tag division but I'm so happy this writing team realizes this is what these guys need. Probably Orton and Harper or they just freebird rule it?


If they don't have plans to make Bray IC or WWE World CHamp anytime soon then yeah Freebird it.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

Shane is going to kill this man


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean has been gold with the comedy tonight. He's usually hit or miss for me when he does WWE comedy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean has been gold with the comedy tonight. He's usually hit or miss for me when he does WWE comedy


Shane has helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Alexa on commentary.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

I wonder much WWE paid in royalties for The Weeknd song. They always used some random unknown artist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Alexa on commentary.


I love Alexa.  This is a tough spot though.  Wrestlers are terrible on commentary.  Except Kevin Owens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> I wonder much WWE paid in royalties for The Weeknd song. They always used some random unknown artist.



They use mainstream stuff from time to time, especially for big 4 events. I don't think the problem is with them spending money, they just legitimately don't know what's cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Alexa just buried the fuck out of Otunga

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Otunga is just starting shit with every wrestler and getting destroyed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

He also doesn't know shit about wrestling if he dismisses that her foot was on the rope.  I hope for his sake that he was fed that line of questioning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Becky's hair extensions got pulled out.


----------



## Ae (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone else find Becky cringy?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Ae said:


> Anyone else find Becky cringy?


i want her to cringy in my pants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

Why is Becky beginning to remind me of Melina/Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Alexa's mannerisms are so on point. I wouldn't mind either result (Alexa winning or Becky retaining) as long as there is no screwy finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Tbh, they could have given Alexa and Becky a ladder match at TLC to counter Sasha and Charlotte's HiaC match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tbh, they could have given Alexa and Becky a ladder match at TLC to counter Sasha and Charlotte's HiaC match.


i'm down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

SD tonight has been lame but its ok not every sd will be good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Alexa's mannerisms are so on point. I wouldn't mind either result (Alexa winning or Becky retaining) as long as there is no screwy finish.



Just like Slater and Rhyno it's probably time for her to lose the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2016)

Lol, HypeBros shelling those WWE products.    Damn, even Ryder's partner had to remind him of his short title reign.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Alexa's mannerisms are so on point. I wouldn't mind either result (Alexa winning or Becky retaining) as long as there is no screwy finish.



Not a fan of Becky's reign considering the way Survivor Series ruined some of its legitimacy for me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Alexa is great.  She needs to cheat more if she is going to be a really successful heel.  She is just a mean heel that tries to beat people clean so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

i mean sd has made sense tonight and every thing will come together next week and end at tlc


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not a fan of Becky's reign considering the way Survivor Series ruined some of its legitimacy for me


I don't really see how SS ruined some of her legitimacy. She got Nia to tap and could have narrowed it down to 1v1 but the numbers game led to her pins being interrupted. Granted it was stupid not making her team captain.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tbh, they could have given Alexa and Becky a ladder match at TLC to counter Sasha and Charlotte's HiaC match.


I don't know.  Risky.  There were some botches in that Hell in a Cell match.  Throwing Alexa into a Ladder match is asking an awful lot.  She is still finding her way..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't really see how SS ruined some of her legitimacy. She got Nia to tap and could have narrowed it down to 1v1 but the numbers game led to her pins being interrupted. Granted it was stupid not making her team captain.


I think you can blame the ref a little for allowing Nia to wreck Becky on her way out.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Wait why is ellesworth fighting in a ladder match? Now they're going too far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think you can blame the ref a little for allowing Nia to wreck Becky on her way out.


Yeah that too. I even forgot about that. Her and Alexa looked good IMO.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

gonna be a good ass ppv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmm, so the final confrontation between Zigs and Miz will be at TLC in a ladder match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't know. Risky. There were some botches in that Hell in a Cell match. Throwing Alexa into a Ladder match is asking an awful lot. She is still finding her way..



Hit or miss I know... But it could be a cool gimmick match. It should also be less demanding than the spots in the HiaC match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't really see how SS ruined some of her legitimacy. She got Nia to tap and could have narrowed it down to 1v1 but the numbers game led to her pins being interrupted. Granted it was stupid not making her team captain.



She's never beat Sasha or Charlotte and was picked after them. So in the grandscheme of things they've had a paper championship since the outset and have had the girl consistently booked as lesser than the other horsewoman as their champion.

Oh and she got her to tap on a botchy armbar that ruins it some.

That's not Becky's fault, or at least I don't think so, and she's been a great champion because her winning was great and the feud with Alexa has been great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Miz/Ziggler done after TLC. Miz should win IMO.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

carmella look like she post one hunnid emojis  and say damn daddy while taking pipe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the final confrontation between Zigs and Miz will be at TLC in a ladder match.



Two MotY contenders. I am ready.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

So Nikki/Carmella ends at TLC too.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

man i hate the smackdown time constraints


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

A ladder match is not a HIAC match. Women have worked ladder matches in the past, there's a blueprint to bump that, the HIAC match was something that had never been done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Finally, a grudge match with a gimmick. Feels fucking forever since they did this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

TLC is going to be ppv of the year matches wise?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> TLC is going to be ppv of the year matches wise?



NXT Toronto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

they should make the corbin vs kalisto match number 1 contender match for ic


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

I would love to see Corbin win this match clean.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> NXT Toronto


you right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> A ladder match is not a HIAC match. Women have worked ladder matches in the past, there's a blueprint to bump that, the HIAC match was something that had never been done.



Exactly. It wouldn't hard counter it, but it would still be something.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> carmella look like she post one hunnid emojis  and say damn daddy while taking pipe


 yooooooo


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

so SDLive's 1st Arc ends at TLC

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I would love to see Corbin win this match clean.


He has the pedigree to do so. He's booked well in matches for a heel. Wins clean most of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Kalisto interfering is the worst outcome.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

I was hoping to have seen Corbin & Strowman collide at SS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Exactly. It wouldn't hard counter it, but it would still be something.



Completely agree. I mean I'd like to actually see Charlotte in a ladder match to, I think it should be the match for women. I think I'd be down for HiaC again if it were Nia/Charlotte or Asuka one of those girls. Sasha is too slight.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> yooooooo


they don't call him Big Cass for nuttin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He has the pedigree to do so. He's booked well in matches for a heel. Wins clean most of the time.


The WWE refuses to put people over with Kane though..


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Completely agree. I mean I'd like to actually see Charlotte in a ladder match to, I think it should be the match for women. I think I'd be down for HiaC again if it were Nia/Charlotte or Asuka one of those girls. Sasha is too slight.


Asuka/Mickie Steel Cage Match book it!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> so SDLive's 1st Arc ends at TLC



Isn't it the second? Summerslam would be the first, or is that more of the prologue?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't it the second? Summerslam would be the first, or is that more of the prologue?


More of the prologue IMO. The integral feuds are coming to an end it seems. Bliss/Lynch, Miz/Ziggler, Nikki/Carmella, possibly new Tag Champs. Summerslam didn't feel like an end but more of an interlude. This defo has more of an endgame for many feuds feel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't it the second? Summerslam would be the first, or is that more of the prologue?


nah that was prologue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Vince is very protective over Kane's character. 



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Corbin would then win numerous matches against enhancement talents, each in a short amount of time, until crossing paths with , who was also winning his matches quickly. This led to a rivalry between the two to see who could one-up the other in having the least amount of time to win their matches. At , Corbin had a staredown with Dempsey after winning his match against . Their highly anticipated one on one match finally took place on January 14 which Corbin won, breaking Dempsey's undefeated streak in the process.



Why not just book this same exact fucking feud?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> More of the prologue IMO. The integral feuds are coming to an end it seems. Bliss/Lynch, Miz/Ziggler, Nikki/Carmella, possibly new Tag Champs. Summerslam didn't feel like an end but more of an interlude. This defo has more of an endgame for many feuds feel.


It annoys me that this is basically a repeat of No Mercy.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> they don't call him Big Cass for nuttin


This boy got her hittin dem high notes with his big cass. rofl


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck off Kallisto. I wanted to see Corbin win.
So Kallisto/Corbin at TLC too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

No one cares about this Kalisto/Corbin feud.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

im really digging Kalisto also attacking Corbin out of nowhere


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

chair matc


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> chair matc


Tables match IMO. End of Days into Table spot gonna be so good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

The other problem with Corbin is that he's never really worked the superheavyweight style, I think he'd benefit so much from just working around Kane more. The same way Undertaker helped Kane and especially helped Big Show. Just be Corbin's personal pin eater.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

I really would like to see Asuka/Mickie 2.0 in a Steel Cage match. Asuka (to my knowledge) has never been in 1. Mickie's done it twice and is 2-0.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Otunga is trash.


Well, he's getting nudged out.  That's why there are 4 commentators right now.  This is temporary.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

There's only so much Jennifer Hudson can do


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

oh shit tlc is in Dallas too. Going to be a good ass crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Chair matches are fucking stupid. Shit is a fucking hardcore match just fucking call it what it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well, he's getting nudged out.  That's why there are 4 commentators right now.  This is temporary.


Tom Phillips replacing Otunga on SD is going to be so so good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

So American Alpha vs Wyatt's next week for #1 Contender huh? Nice.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

I mean they could really go with 4 guys on that announce team just to continue to differentiate it from Raw even further. Logistically it doesn't seem viable but I think they actually do want to make these shows seem different.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Still surreal AJ is in the WWE, closing shows in the WWE, world champ in the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I really would like to see Asuka/Mickie 2.0 in a Steel Cage match. Asuka (to my knowledge) has never been in 1. Mickie's done it twice and is 2-0.



I actually didn't remember that Mickie had ever done one. Maybe down in NXT they do something like that to kind of continue to be baby WWE?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

would they shut up with the AJ chant


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Fucking hell Wikipedia


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Still surreal AJ is in the WWE, closing shows in the WWE, world champ in the WWE.



He's the real WWE Champion to boot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

So wait why is Swagsuke Nakamura not on WWE TV but James Ellsworth is closing Smackdown?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

AJ having fun with this both in and out of kayfabe


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean cosplaying Canadian gimmicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Stupid.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I actually didn't remember that Mickie had ever done one. Maybe down in NXT they do something like that to kind of continue to be baby WWE?


Mickie did 2 on TNA.
one was vs Tara (Victoria), the other was vs Madison Rayne (Hair vs Title)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Too much like last night.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

THE BOYHOOD DREAM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

aj almost died twice in a week


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

DREAMS DO COME TRUE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

AJ can make the stupidest shit seem passable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> aj almost died twice in a week



Best wrestler in the world


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Imagine a Wyatt Family vs. Ambrose and Ellsworth Tag Team Title feud?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

If I'm AJ, I wouldn't let WWE talk me into another contract after this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Ellsworth going to go 4-0 on AJ and become Champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean's gonna turn heel and cost Ellsworth the title.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

that was the longest minute ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> If I'm AJ, I wouldn't let WWE talk me into another contract after this.


why


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

No more ellsworth in this feud please.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> No more ellsworth in this feud please.


I think he's done after his title shot which could be next week. Shane will be pissed and tell Dean if he interferes he loses his title shot or something and then at TLC tells the same to Ellsworth or something like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Not to be a joyless fuck but this Ellsworth shit needs to fucking end after TLC, he needs to be out of the mainevent. I get that he's got a role to play on this show as a comedy jobber but the fact he's in these angles is just wrong. Like there are dudes in this very company who can be on these rosters and helping the actual product and they won't bring them up because this company is about these manufactured moments of what they think we want as opposed to just giving us what we want.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why


What do you mean why?  Look at all of the stupid shit they ask him to do every week!  This is TNA all over again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

I could actually see Ellsworth feuding with Hawkins or someone in the lower mid-card


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Ellsworth aside, TLC is lit asf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Ellsworth cant even wrestle. This shit got old after its first week.

I hope Cornin beats the shit out of him and grow him a new pair of chins


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ellsworth aside, TLC is lit asf.


I'm really looking forward to the Alexa/Becky match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Bryan shilling for SquashBerg


----------



## Kenju (Nov 22, 2016)

everyone turning on my boy ellsworth, joyless fucks


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean why?  Look at all of the stupid shit they ask him to do every week!  This is TNA all over again.



This is really one the dumbest comments you've ever made.

AJ Styles is the real WWE champion. 

Where else should he be? Should he go back to fucking Japan? I mean you get that his family wasn't living there right? Ok so then he stays here? So he's going to wrestle in ROH on FloSports and perform all these other little indies making like 60% of what he'd make in WWE while working for a 3rd tier company? He can work Evolve but that's basically like working NXT but worse. He pinned John Cena clean at Summerslam.

So why would he not resign here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Kenju said:


> everyone turning on my boy ellsworth, joyless fucks



inb4 your boy "accidentally" costs Deano the title at TLC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> inb4 your boy "accidentally" costs Deano the title at TLC.


Nah I think they gotta end the feud at TLC. Styles wins clean then moves on to ???


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah I think they gotta end the feud at TLC. Styles wins clean then moves on to ???



Looks like Undertaker tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah I think they gotta end the feud at TLC. Styles wins clean then moves on to ???



Since it's a TLC match it would still be "clean", also AJ is a heel he doesn't need a clean win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

Could AJ pull the shocker and win against taker or is there no chance


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

You guys watching Talking Smack?  I disagree that Orton and Bray didn't earn the title shot.  I think they deserve some sort of reward for being the last two standing at SS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Since it's a TLC match it would still be "clean", also AJ is a heel he doesn't need a clean win.


True. But a dirty win means Ambrose has room to complain and continue the feud. Though then again Shane could say fuck you and your antics you don't get a rematch. Though it wouldn't be in character for Ambrose to accept that and he's defo start his antics again. Basically IMO the only way to get Dean out of the title picture is a clean loss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Looks like Undertaker tbh



I want this so much. It's a first, big match feel, and AJ could go over Taker(probably clean) or Taker could win and face Cena at Mania or even a triple threat. So much shit could be done with Taker vs. AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Could AJ pull the shocker and win against taker or is there no chance


If it is Taker, he should do the job.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is really one the dumbest comments you've ever made.
> 
> AJ Styles is the real WWE champion.
> 
> ...


I think he should march into Vince's office and tell him this title match against Ellsworth is the last time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Could AJ pull the shocker and win against taker or is there no chance



This company would do some shit like that. Really as close to 50/50 as you can get with a WWE match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching Talking Smack?  I disagree that Orton and Bray didn't earn the title shot.  I think they deserve some sort of reward for being the last two standing at SS.


Orton was MVP. Had a hand in 4 eliminations. And Bray as his leader could claim Orton's revival is due to him. Man has earned a title shot IMO. Though I'd be happy with Wyatts as Tag Champs


Rukia said:


> I think he should march into Vince's office and tell him this title match against Ellsworth is the last time.


Pretty sure it will be the last time and Styles will get the dominant win over Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Styles cold have avoided all of this if he didn't adjust when he hit Ellsworth with that Styles Clash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think he should march into Vince's office and tell him this title match against Ellsworth is the last time.



I think that a Georgia boy from humble beginnings who just loves pro wrestling is cool with being the WWE champion and getting wins on the biggest star wrestlings had over the past 12 years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

I also feel bad for AJ having to over sell the No Chin Music. I mean, he was Ziggler level with the selling over some jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Corbin is cutting a decent promo right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

Corbin burying your stupid dumb-shit 205 whatever


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

A Chairs Match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

yfw realize Bryan vs. Corbin could have been gold


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Daniel Bryan buried the fuck out of Raw's management of the cruiserweights


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Could go 2 ways.

AJ and Taker title match will happen and Wyatt will cause Taker the title. This will lead to Taker vs Fat Wyatt on WM

Or

Taker beats AJ for the title then at WM it will be a triple threat match between Taker v AJ v Cena for the title


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

After Bryan beats Miz he will move onto Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Could go 2 ways.
> 
> AJ and Taker title match will happen and Wyatt will cause Taker the title. This will lead to Taker vs Fat Wyatt on WM
> 
> ...


Taker needs to put Bray over.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2016)

Nah I think they going with Taker over everyone now. 

i wish you were still here sting .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

What?  Miz and Ziggler on Ride Along??


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

I wonder if Miz and Daniel are actually friends. I can't tell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Fat Wyatt deserves a title push but it came under the most worst of times 

I know im trolling and Fat shaming Wyatt too much but i havent given up the dream of calling him the WWE Overweight champion


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder if Miz and Daniel are actually friends. I can't tell.



They have amazing chemistry together it would be weirder if they weren't.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Miz is a huge DBry mark


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck. I still cant get over Takeover Toronto. I legit marked out over DIY.

Its definitely the Match of the Year. Holy shit


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2016)

Im gonna try to watch it tomorrow morning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Fuck. I still cant get over Takeover Toronto. I legit marked out over DIY.
> 
> Its definitely the Match of the Year. Holy shit



Feel like Leltzer is going to 4.75 star it just to piss people off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

The Revival are going to be jobbers on Raw soon.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Feel like Leltzer is going to 4.75 star it just to piss people off.




when the fuck is he going to rate them


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Fuck Meltzer. He's a hack.

Seriously, its been years since i legit marked out.

The last time was when HBK retired Flair and when Taker retired HBK


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2016)

Loved Bryan name dropping Malenko.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Revival are going to be jobbers on Raw soon.



The Revival should take Guns n Gallows spot


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

I will rewatch DIY vs The Revival tonight. The fucking finish was epic. DIY deserve it after jobbing so many times


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

If you are nxt talent, you want to be sent to Smackdown.  It's too bad about Apollo Crews though..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> when the fuck is he going to rate them



Tomorrow? I think the observer drops on Wednesdays?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2016)

Johnny Wrestling has a bright future. He's like the 2nd coming of DBry. Whatever WWE plans with him hopefully is a good one. Atleast a main title push will be well received.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 22, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Johnny Wrestling has a bright future. He's like the 2nd coming of DBry. Whatever WWE plans with him hopefully is a good one. Atleast a main title push will be well received.



I actually agree with this. He's really one of if not the best face workers in the entire world. I wasn't super familiar with him until I started getting more into Evolve but he's really talented.

I think Gable is another guy who reminds me of DB though not sure he's as good of a performer as Gargano yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> If you are nxt talent, you want to be sent to Smackdown.  It's too bad about Apollo Crews though..


Its probably best if he gets some time off screen and comes back with a new gimmick or hell just the same gimmick but an actual character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2016)

DIY should remain partners for another two years. Well at some time where they are on the main card and over af. So when the eventual break up happens someone becomes created as a star of this feud.

If that feud happens on nxt only a small majority of people will see that amazing feud that could happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Who do you guys think attacked Nikki?  Eva Marie maybe??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Who do you guys think attacked Nikki?  Eva Marie maybe??


I doubt it was any of the Raw Women. Wasn't Carmella either. Alexa, Becky, and Naomi all have no reason too. So the only possible suspects are Eva Marie (her suspension should be over right?) or Natalya.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Or Mickie James!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

would be hilarious as hell if Ambrose beats AJ styles


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would be hilarious as hell if Ambrose beats AJ styles


Then you turn off 2K17


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Then you turn off 2K17



Imagine the heel heat Ambrose can sustain from it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine the heel heat Ambrose can sustain from it


Ellsworth distracting the ref for Dean to low blow AJ then Dirty Deeds. Man would get Reigns-tier heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellsworth distracting the ref for Dean to low blow AJ then Dirty Deeds. Man would get Reigns-tier heat



And it would actually allow a double switch.

AJ as face, Dean as heel


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Tweeners are the best.  I love the reaction that AJ gets from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Suggestion for TLC_ 



I think the theme for the event should be False Alarm from The Weeknd. It would be a strong choice since this event is going to end several long-term feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Tweeners are the best.  I love the reaction that AJ gets from the crowd.


Not a tweener though. He's straight up heel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

The crowd determines your alignment.  The writers have tried hard to make him a heel, it hasn't worked.  More people cheer than boo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Damn.  Rewatching the women's match at Backlash.  That was a brutal elimination on Alexa.  Major whiplash.  Check it out when you guys have a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The crowd determines your alignment.  The writers have tried hard to make him a heel, it hasn't worked.  More people cheer than boo.



He's still a heel, the crowd just won't hate him cause of his work rate and talent.

Kinda fucks him over to be honest.

That's why Dean winning would actually give you a good heel as champ.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suggestion for TLC_
> 
> 
> 
> I think the theme for the event should be False Alarm from The Weeknd. It would be a strong choice since this event is going to end several long-term feuds.


But wasn't that already Survivor Series's theme?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose



I kinda want Becky to win so you can be more salty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But wasn't that already Survivor Series's theme?


Masterpiece mentioned this.  They probably overpaid for that theme.  WWE needs to get their money's worth!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm already putting together the match order in my head.

I think the card should start with Ziggler/Miz.  Carmella and Nikki go next in the dead spot after an exciting ladder match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

James Ellsworth got more main event matches then Sami Zayn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 23, 2016)

Tonight proves that Vince doesn't take AJ Styles seriously.

Your WWE Heavyweight Champion just lost 3 times to a jobber.

Fuck this shitty product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2016)

I doubt this will hurt Styles at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I doubt it was any of the Raw Women. Wasn't Carmella either. Alexa, Becky, and Naomi all have no reason too. So the only possible suspects are Eva Marie (her suspension should be over right?) or Natalya.



Would it shock you if it was Ellsworth who attacked Nikki? 



SoulTaker said:


> I actually agree with this. He's really one of if not the best face workers in the entire world. I wasn't super familiar with him until I started getting more into Evolve but he's really talented.
> 
> I think Gable is another guy who reminds me of DB though not sure he's as good of a performer as Gargano yet.



The moves that he can pull off are like a few hundreds. He's such a pro. Those bumps that he receives are not a joke either. He can actually do it all and go big time. I hope Triple H sees this massive potential.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

AJ losing to Jimmy No Chin will be a future video snippet when AJ gets endeavored. It will be called "Top 10 things WWE doesnt want you to know about AJ Styles"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Tonight proves that Vince doesn't take AJ Styles seriously.
> 
> Your WWE Heavyweight Champion just lost 3 times to a jobber.
> 
> Fuck this shitty product.



Because pinning Cena clean at a big 4 is an issue and because AJ was winning so much in his last year at New Japan


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Masterpiece mentioned this.  They probably overpaid for that theme.  WWE needs to get their money's worth!



No they didn't 



Lord Trollbias said:


> But wasn't that already Survivor Series's theme?



This is misinformation Ruk, look they pay what's called a mechanical royalty. That mechanical royalty is a fee that's set for every single time they use the song. The fixed rate of this is generally less because it's promotion for the artist that WWE is giving. I mean this is pretty standard fare for the entertainment industry. You don't get paid for the Super bowl halftime show because it's promo.

Not saying WWE doesn't pay but radio stations pay pennies on the dollar for spins to an artist. Would really be surprised if WWE paid more than 25k.

I mean they offered Fabulous 10k to show up to Mania and offered Jay-Z about double that when Cena cut that promo on them years ago.

They've paid for top 40 hits for big 4 PPVs. Think about Flo Rida and the Demi Lovato song for crying out loud.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I doubt this will hurt Styles at all.



Yeah they let him take the L because there are big plans for him in the future. He's def going to be in one of the hot matches for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No they didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't really deserve a serious response.  That was just some bullshit I made up because I like the song!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I didn't really deserve a serious response.  That was just some bullshit I made up because I like the song!



The regulars here don't know your gimmick though, they haven't been around you as many years as I have. If LT didn't throw and informative tag at you I'd have kept quiet. But hey that's kind of a compliment, people take you seriously around these parts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

The Weeknd and Bruno Mars sooo lit. 

Versace on the Floor sounds like sex 


So if Goldberg joins the Rumble, then we will have another repeat of Goldberg's last Rumble participation and thus leading to another WM rematch. This shit is so predictable


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

The Bruno Mars album is honestly so fucking good it's ridiculous. It's like he's doing a rendition of every artist I grew up on but his vocals are so great he can actually pull it off. Hopefully he doesn't get sued.

Well I mean the thing with Goldberg isn't necessarily the booking problem to them. They'll do whatever to make him fit because he was actually bigger than they thought he'd be upon his return. Which is true to a certain extent but that's the benefit of not stuffing someone down an audience's throat. 

That said the real reason Goldberg is there is to sell tickets. I mean Undertaker,Goldberg, and Brock are there so the WWE can run their dome show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The Weeknd and Bruno Mars sooo lit.
> 
> Versace on the Floor sounds like sex
> 
> ...


They don't care about predictability at all.  We all knew how Smackdown was going to turn out last night.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2016)

First person I thought about was Michael Jackson when I listened to Versace on the Floor. 

Yeah Bruno's creativity is insane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> First person I thought about was Michael Jackson when I listened to Versace on the Floor.
> 
> Yeah Bruno's creativity is insane.



Listen to Finesse when you get a chance. He absolutely is on his MJ flow there.

enuhito



Rukia said:


> They don't care about predictability at all. We all knew how Smackdown was going to turn out last night.



How can you say that after they had Oldberg squash Bork in 86 seconds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

You know, I have thought a little about last night's episode of Smackdown.  I definitely didn't appreciate this at the time.  But I appreciate it now.  I kind of like that the episode had a theme. The theme being that the entire brand was in disarray after Survivor Series.  Good storytelling tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

I thought Smackdown was pretty damn good last night tbh with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

> UFC Superstar Conor McGregor's agent, Audie Attar,  this week. During the appearance, Attar said that McGregor was willing to entertain offers from WWE.
> 
> "I think it's all about business, man," Audie Attar said. "If [WWE] is going to come with an offer, we are willing to entertain it. We are here. Have their people call his people – which is me. We can have a conversation."
> As noted, Triple H attended  last weekend at Madison Square Garden. In the evening's main event, UFC Featherweight Champion McGregor become the first person in UFC history to simultaneously hold titles in two divisions after defeating Eddie Alvarez for the UFC Lightweight Championship.
> ...



Link: 

Look I'm not a fan of Inokism style lets put a belt on the famous guy but Conor and WWE is a match made in heaven. I love McGregor, I give no fucks. Him talking shit on these guys was fucked considering the fact I like him because he's basically a Flair tribute act, but damn can this guy work the mic. He's the best shit talker in sports.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

McGregor in the WWE would be dope AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Conor>>>>


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2016)

Brilliant move by Triple H. Move with the money.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

"If this was a different time I would invade his pavilla on horseback and kill anyone who was not fit to walk but we are in a new time so I'll whoop his ass in July."


----------



## Kuya (Nov 23, 2016)

Conor vs. Brock lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Give me Conor/HHH or Conor/Roman

Please for the love of god if this happens make it one of those guys because he will absolutely destroy them on a mic and it would probably be one of the best segments of the New Era or the PG Era.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 23, 2016)

If Conor and Roman go on the mic then they better take restrictions off my boy. It's bad enough that his mic skills are bad, but when you limit him even content wise he'll die. Reigns is a witty guy, let him go off the cuff and watch Conor cry for mercy.

Roman Empire 4 Life


----------



## God Movement (Nov 23, 2016)

Roman Superman punching Conor's head off his shoulders


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Roman could have The Rock pumping him lines and he'd still get shitted on by Conor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

Tatter Tots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey Drag I actually heard an observation about WWE that made me think about something you had been saying over the past 2 weeks about them not making a star.

Essentially this company isn't about making stars anymore, they can't/won't, this company is now about making moments such as Goldberg squashing Lesnar, or Seth cashing in, or Brock beating Taker.

I have my own thoughts but i'd like to hear yours because you made some really strong observations yourself on this subject.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2016)

Interesting that you thought that Soul. I was thinking the same thing, even though I only watched bits and pieces of the last PPV. The company seems less interested in building stars and more so in the network vehicle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I don't blame them either. No one seems to be turning into that megastar like Cena/Hogan etc so I guess they decided to adjust strategy.



Well tbf I framed it as the company can't/won't because I think they would like to have an in-house guy but they have this really petty thing where it has to be there guy and if it's not their guy then these passive aggressive booking decisions to cool off the guy we pick are made. 

I mean I think that we kind of give too many fucks about some of the little things in the sense that WWE is worried about these events getting eyes and getting money while we're concerned with the quality of the work. 

Just as an example if Ziggler/Miz closes No Mercy it's a better show, but months later we're still talking about Ziggler/Miz and no one really gives a fuck about Orton/Bray going on last. It would have been great to put Ziggler over like that but he's still over, not going last didn't hurt him, he's more over now than he's been in 2 years. If he wins by going on last it's not like an extra 400,000 people are watching Smackdown on Tuesday. 

That's not to say they shouldn't have been last but just how it has been an inconsequential detail so far.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Speaking of Shelton Benjamin.

I found it odd that there was so much Kurt Angle in the promo for the 900th episode of Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Imagine American Alpha and the Wyatts are the tag team program, then at Mania or even as soon as Royal Rumble, they do a trios match and Angle is the third member of AA's team

Jordan/Gable/Angle against Bray/Orton/Harper

60,000 seats is a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman could have The Rock pumping him lines and he'd still get shitted on by Conor



McGregor doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2016)

Sexy Star is champ!!!!! Holy shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sexy Star is champ!!!!! Holy shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2016)

Goat boat Star


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

It's definitely out there.

I wonder if WWE is going to release guys or sign more guys soon or if they'd consider someone like Sexy Star for the NXT women's division. Lots of wrestlers are going to be free agents as soon as the second week of January. Guys like Ricochet and the Young Bucks. Maybe Angelico? Feel like the rumor mill is going to heat up coming into the build for WM.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of Shelton Benjamin.
> 
> I found it odd that there was so much Kurt Angle in the promo for the 900th episode of Smackdown.


Well its not like he's on bad terms with the company. Hopefully he's next to return.


----------



## Kenju (Nov 23, 2016)

damn that taping of Sexy Starr becoming champ just only now came out? holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Oh, I found the joke Otunga made about Kevin Owens being fat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Hey Drag I actually heard an observation about WWE that made me think about something you had been saying over the past 2 weeks about them not making a star.
> 
> Essentially this company isn't about making stars anymore, they can't/won't, this company is now about making moments such as Goldberg squashing Lesnar, or Seth cashing in, or Brock beating Taker.
> 
> I have my own thoughts but i'd like to hear yours because you made some really strong observations yourself on this subject.


 I feel like it's just all Vince. I know we trash the creative team a lot but we forget how limited they probably are. Vince probably has the creative team scratching tooth and nail to have shit be creative and make sense while having Seth and Roman remaining on top and no one being more over than them every single week out of the year.

Vince has the mindset of lets have omg moments instead of making new stars.There is no way the creative team can be this bad with such talent on the roster they have now.and still not make stars... Unless you know... You have these guys floating around making it seem like they are doing something when they really aren't. Sami Zayn putting on great matches with guys but seeming to go nowhere meanwhile Ellsworth is main eventing every god damn show. Cesaro continuing to have storylines that led to nothing. Winning the andre battle royal, being paired with heyman, being paired with Kidd, then having a feud with Sheamus which led most people to thinking the winner would get a title shot but really led to a tag team. And now they're starting to become a hot item who everyone wants to win but they can never succeed due to New Day chasing the record.

I truly believe Vince is planning on just coasting on these shield guys until he is finally done completely having say so with what happens inside the company. I'm not saying Vince doesn't never ever allow new stars though. We are witnessing it with AJ Styles. AJ Styles is treated the way everyone believed how he should be treated if he would ever have a career in the WWE. And since he is everyone keeps questioning if Vince has final say on Smackdown every week now. It just goes back to you saying AJ is the greatest in the world. Vince even recognizes this... Vince is like shit I'm not that big of an asshole to hold such legendary talent back. I mean shit AJ has beat the man who runs the company at summerslam with no bull shit finish. AJ has beaten a guy from the group Vince loves so much and will most likely win clean at TLC against him. And then AJ is possibly going to have a title match with the Undertaker in a ppv that doesn't revolve around Wrestlemania. I know it doesn't seem big but the only matches that air on tv with the undertaker in a match outside of wrestlemania the last three years have been with the shield and Lesnar. Now AJ is going to be another one? That shows volumes how Vince thinks of Styles. And even though I been shitting on Finn getting a major push off the bat on the main card, that's how I believe Vince views Finn. And I believe that's how he views Naka and Joe as well. 

All of those guys just have the it factor and talent you can't deny. The real reason why I feel like Finn wasn't called up is because Vince knew there was no way you could just make him any regular dude on the card. He's top talent. It's the reason why I believe Joe has been on NXT forever and why we keep hearing Naka is going to be a household name on NXT for a while. Vince knows there is no way the shield members can remain the top 3 guys of the company in the future that way. I mean that's a petty reason but let's be honest, Vince is and can be a super petty old man who wants it his way. This is the same man everyone backstage begged to allow the women close HITC. When he finally cave in he changed it to Charlotte winning.

And I have another theory. NXT was never for development. It's what everyone says. It's an HHH project. It's HHH practicing for when he has 100 percent say on what should happen on the main card. It just seems HHH is practicing with signing all these big names or seeing someone who he believes he has talent such as enzo or keeping talent to do better shit, like Graves for commentary. This is all just years of practice from being in the meeting room, to still wrestling, to being part of the guys still, to now being one of the business guys, to signing top guys, to making NXT outshine the main ppvs every show. This is all just for when HHH takes over. Because let's be honest, once Vince is gone a few years from now, basically a major majority of the main roster will be HHH's "children."

So while HHH is perfecting his craft. Vince is just going for the omg moments like you said. Vince is just numbers and statistics now. Vince wants the fans to subscribe to the network if they want to see wild shit like the streak end. Vince wants to continue to break larger than life records by having all of the Wrestlemania's in stadiums from now on. Now Vince wants to bring the stadium aspect back to the rumble. And who's to say this Rumble attendance number won't be successful? Vince has a ppv streak record for Charlotte. Vince is set in stone for New Day breaking the tag title record. Vince was focused on making Survivor Series legit again.

Vince mind is still great tho. He is going to achieve big numbers with this Royal Rumble. He's going to do gigantic numbers with Mania. I just wished Vince would give control to HHH over main roster decisions or at least 50 percent. Vince business mind and HHH wrestling mind could be huge if they worked as one. But it's like Punk said in the pipebomb. Vince is surrounded by yes-man. If you speak up unless you're someone he respects you will get punished. If you get over as fuck and he doesn't view you as top talent you will get punished. Vince has his goals and are set on em. Stars aren't part of his agenda anymore unless you're an AJ Styles.


This is my opinion at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Imagine American Alpha and the Wyatts are the tag team program, then at Mania or even as soon as Royal Rumble, they do a trios match and Angle is the third member of AA's team
> 
> Jordan/Gable/Angle against Bray/Orton/Harper
> 
> 60,000 seats is a lot


Do you think they will have Seth vs HHH?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 23, 2016)

God Movement said:


> McGregor doesn't stand a chance.



They'd have to pay extra for Conor to allow that, it's already going to be expensive. He'd probably have to just not speak at all in order to not stand a chance. Even scripted he'd bury this guy on a mic because he's too much of a savage to be held back even by Vince all the while cashing his checks.


Old timers getting worked or being apart of the work?



WhatADrag said:


> Do you think they will have Seth vs HHH?



Yeah most likely, it seems like something they both really want to do and I think it honestly makes things easier for Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

What the hell is Roman going to do at Roadblock?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 23, 2016)

Imagine if it was Corbin who attacked Nikki. Corbin vs Cena when he gets back as a warm up feud for Cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Corbin should be a one man Shield.  A pain in the ass to the Smackdown brand that constantly comes out and destroys his fellow wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

40 man rumble
AJ Styles vs Undertaker
KO vs Chris Jericho
HHH vs Seth
Angle, AA vs Wyatts
Charlotte vs Mickie James
Women's title match
Crusierweight title match

would be great,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What the hell is Roman going to do at Roadblock?


How about Roman against Strowman for the US Title?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How about Roman against Strowman for the US Title?


KO vs Roman obviously
Seth vs Jericho

Or I would personally prefer a four way match.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2016)

Haha bubba .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

I feel like we have gotten those matches for free quite a bit recently.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

Road block is filler anyways

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 23, 2016)

Corbin has potential, he was legit getting me angry with the thinggs he was saying on Talking Smack because it sounded like actual things a jackass would say


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Guys, I know it is unlikely.  But I want Sasha to take back her title on Monday night.  Bayley isn't ready.  Nia isn't ready.  And the Hell in a Cell finish makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

Just have Charlotte hold the title till mania.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Road block is filler anyways


What the hell was Survivor Series then?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2016)

Are you serious guys???

Do you want Roman Reigns to die badly irl?? 

Connor will bury his ass in under 2 mins of trash talking. Reigns is a cry baby and wont be able to absorb all the criticisms i mean insults from Connor. Reigns will slit his own throat in the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What the hell was Survivor Series then?


a ppv where both brands battled one another.

Road block in my opinion will literally be a bunch of matches we've seen a thousand times. And this would be the perfect time to slip Roman into the main event scene since the obvious decision would be to have KO vs Jericho at the rumble.

I hope it's a final four way for the title because we all know Roman is not going to take a clean pin to KO. And if it's just them I see a fuckery ending. 

One thing that could be note worthy is i remember hearing finn was being advertised.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

You do make a good point.  Hell, I even complained about how the card is filling up with matches we have seen a lot for free recently.

(Major brand split problem imo.)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Desired Champions headed into the Rumble:

Universal: Kevin Owens
World: AJ Styles 
Women's Champion: Sasha Banks
Smackdown Women's Champion: Alexa Bliss
Intercontinental: The Miz
United States: Roman Reigns
Smackdown Tag: The Wyatt Family
Raw Tag: Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Are you serious guys???
> 
> Do you want Roman Reigns to die badly irl??
> 
> Connor will bury his ass in under 2 mins of trash talking. Reigns is a cry baby and wont be able to absorb all the criticisms i mean insults from Connor. Reigns will slit his own throat in the ring



I'm thinking they would put him in a program with AJ or Rollins.

Not sure about Reigns though. Would look bad if fans start to boo .


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2016)

Early final 4 in the Royal Rumble Predictions:

John Cena
Undertaker
Roman Reigns
Finn Balor


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Come on.  Goldberg isn't entering the Rumble to be the first eliminated.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2016)

Brock and Goldberg will cancel each other out in the middle of the Rumble which sparks their feud for their very likely Wrestlemania Match.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2016)

I rather have Nakamura or Joe in the final 4 over Balor, but they don't have the balls to do that


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2016)

Early Wrestlemania Predictions:

Undertaker (Rumble Winner) vs. AJ Styles for the WWE Championship
Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose for the United States Championship
Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar
Seth Rollins vs. HHH
Conor McGregor vs. ???
New Day vs. Enzo/Cass vs. American Alpha vs. Sheamus/Cesaro vs. Slater/Rhyno Ladder Match for Tag Belts
Miz vs. Nakamura vs. Finn Balor for the Intercontinental Championship 
Randy Orton (w/ Wyatt Family ringside) vs. Braun Strowman 
Charlotte vs. Sasha vs. Bayley Raw Women's
Becky vs. Asuka Smackdown Women's


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Kuya said:


> I rather have Nakamura or Joe in the final 4 over Balor, but they don't have the balls to do that


They need to bring Joe up already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

Dave's ratings 

NXT Takeover Toronto

Bobby Roode vs. Tye Dillinger 3.75

AOP vs. TM61 3

Revival vs. DIY 4.5 (said it was one of the best WWE matches this year and match of the weekend)

Asuka vs. Mickie James 3.5

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Samoa Joe 4.25

Survivor Series

Perkins/Dar/Swann vs. Gulak/Nese/Daivari 3

Kane vs. Luke Harper 1.5

Women's Elimination Match 2.75

The Miz vs. Sami Zayn 3.25

Tag Team Elimination Match 4.25

Brian Kendrick vs. Kalisto 3.25

Men's Elimination Match 4.5

Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar No Rating


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm also hearing... I believe so if I heard correctly.....

Roman vs strowman at mania for the us title.


Finn getting that universal title back at mania >>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave's ratings
> 
> 
> Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar No Rating






WhatADrag said:


> I'm also hearing... I believe so if I heard correctly.....
> 
> Roman vs strowman at mania for the us title.
> 
> ...


I'd rather Strowman go for the Universal title. Not feelin Finn. tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

WWE has had a streak that has been going on for a year now where Meltzer has given at least one match on each ppv at a 4 star rating.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I would love to see Corbin win this match clean.


I agree.

Have the first half of their match show Kalisto be competitive  (get a few spots out of him) and the second half Corbin isn't satisfied pinning him yet, so he completely mutilates him then gets the win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm also hearing... I believe so if I heard correctly.....
> 
> Roman vs strowman at mania for the us title.
> 
> ...


I broke that story!  I was the first to mention Strowman against Roman.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

How can he give Lesnar and Goldberg no rating


----------



## Kenju (Nov 24, 2016)

thank god this end December 3rd, we dont have to wait long. can finally get one of them to the main roster


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Meltzer is a hack. The SS Men's Elimination match was at best 3.5 

Roman was supposed to be massacred by the Wyatts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Also, Johnny Gargano vs Tomasso Ciampa's Cruiserweight Classic Match was a 4.7 match. That was my MotY before the Takeover Toronto tag match. 

Sami vs KO was also a solid 4.5 although if Fat Owens gave Sami a package piledriver it would have been a solid 5. I felt like it lacked a decent omg moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

Nakamura/Sami and Cedric/Ibushi. Gargano/Ciampa CWC is a great match but it's the forgotten match of that tournament. Idk for this year in terms of MotY candidates that's top 10 material but I couldn't make a case for it being 1. Like Ziggler/Miz II was such a great WWE match with people getting worked by the retirement angle, every near fall in that match felt dangerous.



			
				Leltzer said:
			
		

> The pitch was to present this as a fight. The announcers were told, unlike everything else on the show, to call it like a fight. The feeling is the audience was mature enough and had seen enough UFC to know that a fight can be short and explosive, and that’s not ripping off the public or making them dissatisfied. Plus, and while I don’t even know that this came up in this specific case, it is good for educational purposes of the audience for them to believe a main event can end at any time, as opposed to knowing that everyone gets in their repertoire of moves, secondary non-finishes, and not until that is over with is the match actually going to end. The big PPV shows of late have been ending after 11 p.m., and thus, as Goldberg and Lesnar went to the ring with about 30 minutes left, people were conditioned, knowing how long the show goes, that it would be a normal length main event. Instead, the show ended “way early.”



Sounds like a HHH idea tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't know I REALLY enjoyed the mens 5 v 5 Survivor Series match. I don't think Meltzer is too far off the mark here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know I REALLY enjoyed the mens 5 v 5 Survivor Series match. I don't think Meltzer is too far off the mark here.



For a portion of this match 46 year old non-wrestler Shane McMahon is taking it to 31 year old 3 time World Champion, Roman Reigns and 30 year old 2 time WWE World Champion Seth Rollins. I think this is more indicative of why they can't make stars than anything else.

I think that's way more egregious than Goldberg squashing Lesnar. The fact that match is the same rating as the "best match of the weekend" is just weird. Either DIY/Revival is rated higher or the 5 man is rated lower.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

LOL Shane with those fucking fake flurries was too embarrassing to see 

Also KO using the list was kind of stupid. Jericho will have another reason to call Fat Owens a fat stupid idiot in the future lmao

AJ Styles didnt even managed to hit anyone with any of his finishers too. 

The only thing that redeemed the match was Orton taking the bullet for Wyatt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Fat Owens, Fat Joe and Fat Wyatt should have a stable called The Americas


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> For a portion of this match 46 year old non-wrestler Shane McMahon is taking it to 31 year old 3 time World Champion, Roman Reigns and 30 year old 2 time WWE World Champion Seth Rollins. I think this is more indicative of why they can't make stars than anything else.
> 
> I think that's way more egregious than Goldberg squashing Lesnar. The fact that match is the same rating as the "best match of the weekend" is just weird. Either DIY/Revival is rated higher or the 5 man is rated lower.


I had completely forgot about Shane and his piss awful punches. That was the low point of the match for me. (they didn't even look close to connecting) but other than that I thought it was a real good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I had completely forgot about Shane and his piss awful punches. That was the low point of the match for me. (they didn't even look close to connecting) but other than that I thought it was a real good match.



I'm not so much disagreeing with how high the score is as much as I'm saying comparatively you can't rate the two matches the same. I think it was entertaining but I think it's like comparing a really good comedy to a really great action film. 

Just for what that match was with DIY, like in North America there are not many tag matches that reach that level of quality.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not so much disagreeing with how high the score is as much as I'm saying comparatively you can't rate the two matches the same. I think it was entertaining but I think it's like comparing a really good comedy to a really great action film.
> 
> Just for what that match was with DIY, like in North America there are not many tag matches that reach that level of quality.


What do you mean by comparing a real good comedy to a real good action movie.  I'm more of a comedy man myself.  

Call me daffy but I still haven't watched the DIY tag match yet.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

You should watch it SAF. DIY and The Revival are the hottest tag team in the roster right now. 

I am absolutely sure that New Day wont be able to produce a match with the same quality.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What do you mean by comparing a real good comedy to a real good action movie.  I'm more of a comedy man myself.
> 
> Call me daffy but I still haven't watched the DIY tag match yet.



I mean the entertainment derived from the two matches is sort of intrinsically different. We conflate artistic quality and entertainment to do the whole star rating thing. But to me the 5 on 5 match is just a really good comedy, I mean how else do you explain Shane, Ellsworth, KO getting DQ'd, the fan service Shield team up, suspension of rules, not keeping track of the legal man, just things that generally go into making a match a wrestling match. 

When you get a chance you should check it out. It's not crazy long and it definitely was without a doubt the best match of the weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

4.5 stars for the men's elimination match is crazy.  It is 3.75 at best.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Ellsworth eliminating Braun was sooo retarded i cant believe Braun agreed to sell that


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2016)

It's like someone in creative has a compulsive need to screw up all the storylines they actually built well. If Ellsworth takes down AJ why have him mess up Braun's record also.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess things could be worse for AJ.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

i will probably get banned by saying this but as much as i hate to admit it... No Chin Music is fucking 10 times better than Ziggler's super kick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

To me Ziggler came out of Survivor Series looking terrible.  He sets up this stupid IC title match.  And Raw offers up absolutely nothing in return.  And then his nemesis of all people has to step in and rescue the belt for SD.  It really is pathetic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

SS is going to be in Houston next year?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggler deserves to be buried by the Spirit Squad


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Watching the match right now. Shit is fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean the entertainment derived from the two matches is sort of intrinsically different. We conflate artistic quality and entertainment to do the whole star rating thing. But to me the 5 on 5 match is just a really good comedy, I mean how else do you explain Shane, Ellsworth, KO getting DQ'd, the fan service Shield team up, suspension of rules, not keeping track of the legal man, just things that generally go into making a match a wrestling match.
> 
> When you get a chance you should check it out. It's not crazy long and it definitely was without a doubt the best match of the weekend.


Well to me a good comedy  can easily surpass an action movie. Its just most comedy movies nowadays suck mass ass. Take for example Gintama, its mostly a comedy yet it easily shits on most action dominate shonen. 

Then again Gintama brings more to the table than JUST comedy so maybe you're on to something.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You should watch it SAF. DIY and The Revival are the hottest tag team in the roster right now.
> 
> I am absolutely sure that New Day wont be able to produce a match with the same quality.


Well New Day isn't some workrate team, they bring "entertainment" elsewhere. So expecting them to put on a match of that quality is a bit unfair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

I cant take Gintama seriously. I watched a couple of episodes and had to stop. I cant make anything out of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well New Day isn't some workrate team, they bring "entertainment" elsewhere. So expecting them to put on a match of that quality is a bit unfair.



Big E and Kofi can put on a decent singles match


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Sasha Banks heel turn with Nia as her bodyguard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

Why is Nia soooo fat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Being fat is a good career move right now.  All of the fat wrestlers are doing really well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

They'll get more fatter after Thanksgiving!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why is Nia soooo fat?


Samoan genes at play.



TerminaTHOR said:


> I cant take Gintama seriously. I watched a couple of episodes and had to stop. I cant make anything out of it.


You're not supposed to take it seriously at first. But it does get pretty serious later on and executes themes better than most shonen series out there today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

Since the network launched the company has cost themselves almost 100 million

The profit margin per subscription is less than $2 lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

lmao

a quick fix is to add a midnight show like Diva porn or something 

Eva Marie will dominate im sure lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well to me a good comedy  can easily surpass an action movie. Its just most comedy movies nowadays suck mass ass. Take for example Gintama, its mostly a comedy yet it easily shits on most action dominate shonen.
> Then again Gintama brings more to the table than JUST comedy so maybe you're on to something.



That's not what I mean though. I'm not saying great comedy vs great action I'm saying one was merely good for what it was and the other was great for what it was. 

I just didn't think the match brought enough in it's realm of entertainment to really merit the response it got from big Dave.



WhatADrag said:


> Since the network launched the company has cost themselves almost 100 million
> 
> The profit margin per subscription is less than $2 lmao



I saw this the implication that they've lost 33 million every year over the past 3 years, seems pretty crazy. I mean that's not really what the NYSE page shows.

I mean they make a different amount of money every year. Then we don't know if they get the money all at once or what they get to keep from the profit after paying all the PPV broadcasters. Idk just seems like really low hanging fruit. 

That said I don't think they mind the loss if they really believe the Network is key to their survival which it is. I mean we're not even 5 years into the thing yet and everyone is moving toward a subscription model.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

They should raise the price.  Right now I think the price is kind of low for everything that you get.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

No way. You think WWE Network is better than Amazon Prime or Netflix?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They should raise the price.  Right now I think the price is kind of low for everything that you get.


Screw that, they're already losing subscribers. A price hike would turn away most people from getting the network. Do you know how low people value wrestling? A stream service that cost more than 10 bucks is not going to last. 
It has the perfect price right now.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> lmao
> 
> a quick fix is to add a midnight show like Diva porn or something
> 
> Eva Marie will dominate im sure lol



Bra and Panties matches. I've been saying this for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I guess I'm kind of outside the norm since I don't care about money that much.  But I just sort of look at last weekend.  We had Takeover Toronto and Survivor Series.  In less than 2 weeks we have TLC.  And two weeks after we have Roadblock.  And a new Cruiserweight show debuts next week.

That seems like a lot of content for $9.  Anyone not willing to pay that simply isn't that passionate about wrestling.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why is Nia soooo fat?



I'd smash Nia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not what I mean though. I'm not saying great comedy vs great action I'm saying one was merely good for what it was and the other was great for what it was.
> 
> I just didn't think the match brought enough in it's realm of entertainment to really merit the response it got from big Dave.
> 
> ...


You're probably right.


But the only thing successful is the fourth quarter year of the reports yearly right now right?  It seems wwe pulls all time highs every year while nothing else is worth noting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Nia is a heavy female body with Dwayne Johnson's head on top.  I'm not attracted to her at all guys.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Nia is a heavy female body with Dwayne Johnson's head on top.  I'm not attracted to her at all guys.



You bugging but I forgive you.

Actually, no I don't. You wouldn't smash? Fuck are you talking about?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'd smash Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

That was my face too.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I guess I'm kind of outside the norm since I don't care about money that much.  But I just sort of look at last weekend.  We had Takeover Toronto and Survivor Series.  In less than 2 weeks we have TLC.  And two weeks after we have Roadblock.  And a new Cruiserweight show debuts next week.
> 
> That seems like a lot of content for $9.  Anyone not willing to pay that simply isn't that passionate about wrestling.


It adds up if you raise the price and toss it in with bills, rent, food,  netflix and other streaming services like hulu and amazon. Like 9.99 is the best price for this, I think people aren't as passionate about the current product as you are to willingly spend more than that for the wwe network regardless of its awesome backlog of classic content.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

If they did raise the price then it'd really have to be to do what Floslam is doing right now and it'd have to be so we could see some Evolve shows and some ROH maybe? I just think they'd really have to become the Wrestling Network and that would be the only way to justify anything that was above the 9.99. Or WWE needs to let you outright buy a year or single month, or add some kind of loyalty for customers. 

I mean you know what's really annoying as a subscriber? To fucking give them my money every year then watch as new subscribers don't pay shit for the premium events. I can't even get a thank you or an invitation to one of those bullshit surveys?

I mean really the reason I think Meltzer is such a piece of shit hack is because he charges more than WWE and NJPW to read the fucking newsletter. It's pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

How much is the newsletter?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Bra and Panties matches. I've been saying this for a while.



No not that PG shit. Im talking about straight porn with Eva



God Movement said:


> I'd smash Nia.



You're disgusting


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder how many people pay for Meltzer's newsletter anyway. Who gives a fuck about that in 2016



TerminaTHOR said:


> You're disgusting



I know.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm going to spend Thanksgiving rewatching Survivor Series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

I think it's about his analysis in the newsletter as well as the fact he seems to have really good databases or sources for merchandise sells. 



> Recurring: F4Wonline.com One Month $10.99 for each month
> Recurring: F4Wonline.com Three Months $32.99 for each 3 months
> Recurring: F4Wonline.com One Year $119.99 for each year
> Paypal Single Payment: F4Wonline.com One Month $10.99 for one month
> ...



And it's not so much the money as it is the principle for how fucking crooked I find this shit to be. There's basically no savings in the subscription model and it's more than the actual services he reports on.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

Gotta pay his bills I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

So who winning the rumble

Cena or Finn


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Damn.  You aren't kidding.  Why can't it be like $90 for a 12 month subscription?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Finn has no chance.  You guys are overhyping him.  This injury was a major setback as far as his push is concerned.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Finn has no chance.  You guys are overhyping him.  This injury was a major setback as far as his push is concerned.



My thoughts as well, I just don't think he gets in on this mania cycle like that. Though the thought of Demon Balor beating Goldberg for the Universal title does have some real appeal to me just because of the ridiculous ass kayfabe implications.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 24, 2016)

If Finn beats Goldberg I will stop watching WWE for good. He's robbed Roman of one opportunity already, let's not make it two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Finn has no chance.  You guys are overhyping him.  This injury was a major setback as far as his push is concerned.


If its

Goldberg vs lesnar
Seth vs hhh
Roman vs strowman

Whos gonna face KO then to take the universal title?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm standing by KO vs Finn happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm not even certain about HHH/Rollins anymore.  Maybe WWE changed their mind?  That feud has gone no where!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2016)

Its still happening.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Well then come on WWE.  Make the feud interesting.  Make me care.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So who winning the rumble
> 
> Cena or Finn


Goldberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm not even certain about HHH/Rollins anymore.  Maybe WWE changed their mind?  That feud has gone no where!



Just as a reference point to how late into Mania season they can jumpstart these feuds. Look at Undertaker's mania feud with HHH, the 3rd one. I think he might have appeared like a week after the Rumble?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well then come on WWE.  Make the feud interesting.  Make me care.


I'm with you on this, I just don't care about HHH/Rollins anymore. I knew this was going to happen but I wished wwe would have had HHH show up by now to further the feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 24, 2016)

I think Rollins is actually doing a shit ton better now that they're actually telling the story of him sort of redeeming himself. I just really hated that shit and couldn't get behind him.

I also think that Rollins was still recovering and is now feeling more confident in the knee. That was a pretty crazy bucklebomb on Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Rollins still needs to come out and apologize for his previous alliance with the Authority.  That is the only way he can really complete this baby face turn.

And HHH probably needs to screw him over again before that can happen.

So let's go.  Do it already!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving dudes . Im thankful this year for Dean winning title , beating his Shield brethern and facing Brock at Mania


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Turkey day to you as well, Dean. 

I couldn't go out to Michigan like I was supposed to due to this new fucking job being a time sink, so I basically spent my day off today resting up and finally diving into NXT.

Pretty alright so far. Wrestling and commentary's quite good, though what Soultaker said those months ago about it being quite barebones in the storytelling department is true, so there's a lot I need to unlearn and other stuff I need to infer. Otherwise though I'm enjoying it. Sami's presence on the mic here is like night and day compared to WWE. Sasha actually has diction here, so that's pretty cool. Becky as a heel is hilarious.

Watched a match featuring pre-bitch Alexa Bliss, and I could swear to you that the reason she's so angry now is because she pissed off some gypsy and was cursed to shrink an entire foot. It's bizarre how average height she looks here, so I'm guessing her midget status is either camera tricks and subliminal messages on Smackdown's part or Sasha and Becky are just that tiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2016)

Smackdown shirts must have sold out at SS.  Goddamn guys..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for everything sexy star


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2016)

What happened to Sexy??
She retiring or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What happened to Sexy??
> She retiring or something?


 Hearing that shes retiring.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Happy thanksgiving dudes . Im thankful this year for Dean winning title , beating his Shield brethern and facing Brock at Mania


I'm thankful for Goldberg.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2016)

Y'know, if booked correctly I honestly think this feud between Khris and SAF is gonna be pretty good.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, if booked correctly I honestly think this feud between Khris and SAF is gonna be pretty good.



SAF vs Khris best of 7


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Happy Turkey Day guys. I will spend some time with myself and fap to Alexa Bliss's pics later

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2016)

what language are authors of pain using?


----------



## Kenju (Nov 25, 2016)

Kuya said:


> what language are authors of pain using?



the language of pain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

Since when was I feuding with Khris?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Since when was I feuding with Khris?



since Khris hates part timers taking spots and you cheering for the one he hates the most......Goldie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

bought Mafia 3 and Doom for only 60 bucks


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)

Woods is on here twice lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> since Khris hates part timers taking spots and you cheering for the one he hates the most......Goldie


Right, we're gonna have to do a match if he keeps dissing my boy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Woods is on here twice lmao



Sadly enough saw Cesaro's tweet  about this saying how he can't even make the poster on the event that's taking place in his homeland and I am wondering if he's legit upset right now.



[S-A-F] said:


> Right, we're gonna have to do a match if he keeps dissing my boy.



Khris gonna get out his shovel to bury Goldie just like HHH did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sadly enough saw Cesaro's tweet  about this saying how he can't even make the poster on the event that's taking place in his homeland and I am wondering if he's legit upset right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Khris gonna get out his shovel to bury Goldie just like HHH did


 We all know who the true man is. Goldie came back and ratings go up. HHH dominates and the product died until Cena became champ. 


Dean Ambrose said:


>


Poor Cessy. No room on the poster for him. I'd take one of the new day off tbh to make room for Cesaro.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


>



Saw this on Squared Circle.

I don't know what's worse, the fact that Cezzy didn't make it on the poster when Sheamus did, or the fact that Xavier woods is on the fucking thing twice due to piss poor photoshopping.

EDIT
Jeez, the more I look at it the more I find wrong with it, actually. The fuck's going on with the perspective on Kofi? His arm and shoulder are in front of Anderson's arm, but his face and hair are behind it. Who did this poster? Were they about to get fired and botched this pic out of spite or something?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> We all know who the true man is. Goldie came back and ratings go up. HHH dominates and the product died until Cena became champ.
> 
> Poor Cessy. No room on the poster for him. I'd take one of the new day off tbh to make room for Cesaro.


How does it make sense to have his tag partner Sheamus on there??  Shame is right!

WWE doesn't behave like a professional company.  They are just so petty and pathetic.  Their business behavior more closely mirrors that of a small town company of roof contractors, then a Fortune 500 company.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Also.  No Jericho is kind of a surprise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> We all know who the true man is. Goldie came back and ratings go up. HHH dominates and the product died until Cena became champ.
> 
> Poor Cessy. No room on the poster for him. I'd take one of the new day off tbh to make room for Cesaro.



 

Yeah but maybe this could be a sign he might be at Smackdown next year 



Shirker said:


> Saw this on Squared Circle.
> 
> I don't know what's worse, the fact that Cezzy didn't make it on the poster when Sheamus did, or the fact that Xavier woods is on the fucking thing twice due to piss poor photoshopping.
> 
> ...




Yeah the poster looks shit and people who made it should feel like shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)

someone get this man to fucking Smackdown Vince you piece of shit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

@WhatADrag Wait till after Roadblock though.  Cesaro deserves the opportunity to compete at that PPV!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Roadblock and TLC in like 3 and a half weeks.  Damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)

how they have cesaro partner in it but not cesaro himself


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

Because Cesaro was too real during interviews.  He is definitely in the dog house.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

Rukia said:


> How does it make sense to have his tag partner Sheamus on there??  Shame is right!
> 
> WWE doesn't behave like a professional company.  They are just so petty and pathetic.  Their business behavior more closely mirrors that of a small town company of roof contractors, then a Fortune 500 company.


Yeah they do Cesaro so wrong. I guess he's supposed to just shut up, grin and bear it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> someone get this man to fucking Smackdown Vince you piece of shit


Out of spite they will keep him on raw.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah they do Cesaro so wrong. I guess he's supposed to just shut up, grin and bear it.


That's the policy for everyone except for like 4-5 guys that get special treatment.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2016)

btw, where is Neville? he's one of the most entertaining guys on the roster. they really shit the bed hard with him. he should have been a building block for the CW division.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2016)

Kuya said:


> btw, where is Neville? he's one of the most entertaining guys on the roster. they really shit the bed hard with him. he should have been a building block for the CW division.



Geordie accent is likely killing him in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2016)

Can't wait till Vince retires tbh. Added bonus is HHH will get rid of Kevin Dunn too.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2016)

Swann should beat Kendrick. Then Heel Neville beats Swann.

Heel Neville can help Cendric, TJ, Swann and Noam grow as they chase him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Nov 25, 2016)

thank god they changed the graphic



now thats a nice Dean pic


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> thank god they changed the graphic
> 
> 
> 
> now thats a nice Dean pic


Nice.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 25, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Swann should beat Kendrick. Then Heel Neville beats Swann.
> 
> Heel Neville can help Cendric, TJ, Swann and Noam grow as they chase him.



Noam Dar is going to be marooned on 205 live

Jack Gallagher>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 25, 2016)

DB is the glue of SD vs Raw, shit wouldn't work without him

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> DB is the glue of SD vs Raw, shit wouldn't work without him


I know he's not really part of it. But the way Bryan has passion for his role makes it seems like he actually has say in what happens on smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2016)

Lesnar will win the Rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Kenju said:


> thank god they changed the graphic
> 
> 
> 
> now thats a nice Dean pic



 

How many times does AJ have to beat Dean to keep him off the title picture?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

When Vince gets terminally ill, i hope he'll have a flashback on how he screwed up Cesaro's career and make him cry a fucking river.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How many times does AJ have to beat Dean to keep him off the title picture?


The same amount of times that Roman reign will hoist the Universal belt babygurl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Your boy Roman "Untalented" Reigns has never hoisted the Universal title and he'll never will be

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Your boy Roman "Untalented" Reigns has never hoisted the Universal title and he'll never will be


You're only deluding yourself . Believe dat!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Roman can suck my dick

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Roman can suck my dick



He's already sucking Vince's doe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> When Vince gets terminally ill, i hope he'll have a flashback on how he screwed up Cesaro's career and make him cry a fucking river.


That's exactly my sentiment except with Barrett (granted there were also ill-timed injuries but still)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

First time ever I have Sony, Micro, and Nintendo in my house


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's already sucking Vince's doe



It helps that Vince is a billionaire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> It helps that Vince is a billionaire.



Correction ......





> Millionaire who should be a billionare.


 - CM Punk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Punk still bitter. Im sure Vince had his ass laughing off when Punk lost his first and only UFC match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2016)

Punk's laughing at how the Network's been bombing so it really is hilarious from both sides


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2016)

Well missed TNA but someone posted the Hardy segments/match from the show. 

Hope you guys had an enjoyable Thanksgiving and a successful Black Friday if you partook in the shopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2016)

terrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Punk's laughing at how the Network's been bombing so it really is hilarious from both sides



Cant wait for both of them to hug it out


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

Is that Jeff Jarret? 

He looks sick.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2016)

damn that was quick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

For the Rumble will oldberg be better in-ring shape? Like will he work on not being gassed after his entrance? I mean he has a month or two to get in better shape.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> For the Rumble will oldberg be better in-ring shape? Like will he work on not being gassed after his entrance? I mean he has a month or two to get in better shape.



He'll be number 30.  Take forever to get to the ring and spend less than 30s.  A couple blitz eliminations before Lesnar does something. Hiding Goldberg gassing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2016)

What happens if Rumble ends with the final 2 that is Oldbeg and Lesnar eliminating themselves at the same time??


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

man GFW is dead in the water. Cody just going any and everywhere now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> man GFW is dead in the water. Cody just going any and everywhere now.


The fuck! Golgo 13 is still an on-going series?!?!!?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

Man..... I have a major overload in the brain right now. I don't know why but the last few months I just been trying to soak everything in like a sponge.

Let me tell you what I've done today.
Woke up today read almost everything in the newspaper except the sports section.
Read 100 pages from one of the books I've been reading "I'm reading multiple books"
Read the latest chapter of One Piece
Watched live reactions and reviews of the latest chapter
Watched randomly some wwe matches, weird I don't remember jericho/big show vs cena/taker vs DX on Raw at all
Finished the last ten episodes of Monster, completing re-watching the series for a second time
I've been looking up info on the author of Monster and will probably decide to read one of his other series
Now I've went on monster wiki and there are like 10000 articles that have references in meanings to each scene.
I also found out the author wrote a light novel after Monster, called another monster. I can't find all of the translations though. It's pissing me off.

My head hurts though and some reason its 5 am. I'm enjoying shoving all this info in my head tho.

night.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 26, 2016)

Please take Cesaro to Smackdown Bryan. I'm tired of seeing him on RAW, boring me to death.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The fuck! Golgo 13 is still an on-going series?!?!!?!


Yuuup 182 volumes and still going strong and the mangaka is 80 years old.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yuuup 182 volumes and still going strong and the mangaka is 80 years old.


Is the original author even around?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> He'll be number 30.  Take forever to get to the ring and spend less than 30s.  A couple blitz eliminations before Lesnar does something. Hiding Goldberg gassing.


But didn't they say on RAW he'd be Number 1 or am I imagining that?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is the original author even around?


Yeah he still does the manga.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> man GFW is dead in the water. Cody just going any and everywhere now.



He's a freelancer through and through, he's going up against Lethal at ROH Final Battle. 

I'm rooting for him and for Ryback on the indies. If these guys can pull in the mid 6 figures or somehow even get to the high 8 figures then I think WWE will have to treat some of these guys better on the card because as opposed to one alternative they'll tour independently.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 26, 2016)

Was just surfing and found this video. It's pretty short and is just Brock showing respect to Taker before his match with Bray at WM 31. Idk I always find the topic of Brock hating wrestling and just not respecting the business or his relationship with everyone else to to be an interesting one simply because I feel like too many people get sucked up into the character. Like he's there chilling with Cena watching Taker's match too. Idk but to me that's just an awesome image and this is coming from someone who still kind of resents Cena to a certain degree.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Please take Cesaro to Smackdown Bryan. I'm tired of seeing him on RAW, boring me to death.



They should definitely do mid WrestleMania shake ups as a way to keep the roster concept fresh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

New FF coming out and I don't own any of the latest systems


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

What is some of Japan's greatest matches of all time? Time to know my history..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2016)

Is Vince dead? WWE giving out this classic for FREE on their YouTube page? I know its to hype TLC but still. Damn.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> New FF coming out and I don't own any of the latest systems


You ain't alone. I'm still on PS3 and 360. Never had the extra money to jump to current gen or the full interest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is Vince dead? WWE giving out this classic for FREE on their YouTube page? I know its to hype TLC but still. Damn.


Wild af to think Daniel got Kane over af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You ain't alone. I'm still on PS3 and 360. Never had the extra money to jump to current gen or the full interest.


I need the new Final Fantasy and KH3 once it comes out.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I need the new Final Fantasy and KH3 once it comes out.


Bruh KH3 is never coming out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bruh KH3 is never coming out.


Ok mate. Next you'll tell me some rubbish about how Half-Life 3 isn't coming out either


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bruh KH3 is never coming out.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

Its cool bro some things just weren't meant to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

KH3 is coming out next year . Believe in the heart of the cards , SAF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

also fucking Luffy also got to kiss a girl for once, da fuq is up with 2016?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2016)

KH3 is a glorified tech demo and trailers galore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> KH3 is a glorified tech demo and trailers galore



Not gonna lie, I agree with this


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2016)

Sora is so beta. why is he even the main character?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

I've only played KH and KH2 because the company likes to be on fuck shit and have 30 games on different consoles.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I've only played KH and KH2 because the company likes to be on fuck shit and have 30 games on different consoles.


I think KH1.5 and 2.5 has some of those games in their collections.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> KH3 is coming out next year . Believe in the heart of the cards , SAF


lol this ain't yugioh, bro. KH3 ain't coming out before 2020 if it does ever come out.



Dean Ambrose said:


> also fucking Luffy also got to kiss a girl for once, da fuq is up with 2016?


First Ash now Luffy? What's Goku's excuse?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> First Ash now Luffy? What's Goku's excuse?



That he's dumb as bricks . Then again Luffy's dumber and he got to mack out.........albeit with Sanji's sister


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bruh KH3 is never coming out.


It's current year and we’re getting the last guardian and final fantasy xv in a matter of weeks. games that have been in development hell since some of us were in middle school


never say never

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

ted. said:


> It's current year and we’re getting the last guardian anf final fantasy xv in a matter of weeks. games that have been in development hell since some of us were in middle school
> 
> 
> never say never



Conan shat on FF and it's hurt it's reputation a bit . 

Even though doesn't make sense, cause it looks kinda cool


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also fucking Luffy also got to kiss a girl for once, da fuq is up with 2016?



Where did this happen? I don't remember this happening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Where did this happen? I don't remember this happening.



In the manga, chapter 826

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also fucking Luffy also got to kiss a girl for once, da fuq is up with 2016?



First Ash and now this. Is oblivious Shonen characters getting to 1st base a new meme or something?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Conan shat on FF and it's hurt it's reputation a bit .
> 
> Even though doesn't make sense, cause it looks kinda cool


I don't know why people care what a guy who doesn't play games says about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2016)

Conan was being sarcastic


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2016)

This shit was lit 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Conan shat on FF and it's hurt it's reputation a bit .
> 
> Even though doesn't make sense, cause it looks kinda cool



what saf said, not completely concerned with the opinion of someone who isn't renowned in the gaming industry. knowing his segment it's likely more jokey than anything

haven't been keeping up much with the game at all to avoid potential spoilers. just hoping it's good.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2016)

ted. said:


> It's current year and we’re getting the last guardian and final fantasy xv in a matter of weeks. games that have been in development hell since some of us were in middle school
> 
> 
> never say never


True but I still can't see KH3 coming out anytime in the next few years. I want to be wrong. I've kinda lost interest in it since its taken so long to come out. Same thing with 15 tbh.

I don't know how long they've worked on KH3 but I hope Square stop announcing games a decade before they come out.


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2016)

I'd give it a couple years tops at this point. ffxv is the main thing square didn’t want kh3 clashing with so with that out of the way next tuesday, plus compilations of every kh game made coming out on the ps4 in the next few months _(including a direct prelude to kh3)_ i honestly don't see development time lasting that much longer


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In the manga, chapter 826


Oh yeah Sanji's sister. Totally forgot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

Shirker said:


> First Ash and now this. Is oblivious Shonen characters getting to 1st base a new meme or something?



It's more of a shock because Pokemangz didn't seem like it would ever go there. As for Luffy, has all teh ladies in the world , but not one has done what Sanji's sis has done 



[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know why people care what a guy who doesn't play games says about it.





ted. said:


> This shit was lit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's more because some people didn't like what Conan found out about certain gameplay. I usually grasp his fucking around joke reviews but he was extra hard on FF and even went off on the producers of it


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> True but I still can't see KH3 coming out anytime in the next few years. I want to be wrong. I've kinda lost interest in it since its taken so long to come out. Same thing with 15 tbh.
> 
> I don't know how long they've worked on KH3 but I hope Square stop announcing games a decade before they come out.


Does golgo 13 manga have the nudes too?


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's more of a shock because Pokemangz didn't seem like it would ever go there. As for Luffy, has all teh ladies in the world , but not one has done what Sanji's sis has done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit what did he mention?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2016)

ted. said:


> Oh shit what did he mention?


how there was nothing to do , all talk, and that 72  hour battle was just odd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

If  I was giving WWE from here point on.

This is my Wrestlemania

Main Event
World Title
AJ Styles vs John Cena

Co Main Event
Universal Title
Kevin Owens vs Finn Balor

Triple H vs Seth Rollins

Undertaker vs Dean Ambrose

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar III

Int Title
The Miz vs Samoa Joe

US Title
Ladder match
Roman Reigns vs Resuv vs Sami Zayn vs Braun Strowman vs Chris Jericho vs a crusierweight

Andre Battle Royal
Number 1 contender for next PPV
Some names consist of Cesaro, Sheamus, Ziggler, Corbin, Crews, Luke Harper, New Day, Enzo and Cass, The club, James Ellsworth, old school wwe wrestler, and so on

Tag Title Match
Wyatt family vs AA

Raws Womens title match
Charlotte vs Asuka
Smackdowns womens title match
Becky vs ????

Bayley vs Sasha

Pre show
Crusierweight match

Tag match

Womens battle royal match

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2016)

Good wresting talk for anyone interested:

I can't watch their other video, which is almost an hour long.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Does golgo 13 manga have the nudes too?


Yeah bro, Golgo be goin balls deep. The bitches look better in the anime tho.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Was just surfing and found this video. It's pretty short and is just Brock showing respect to Taker before his match with Bray at WM 31. Idk I always find the topic of Brock hating wrestling and just not respecting the business or his relationship with everyone else to to be an interesting one simply because I feel like too many people get sucked up into the character. Like he's there chilling with Cena watching Taker's match too. Idk but to me that's just an awesome image and this is coming from someone who still kind of resents Cena to a certain degree.


Never doubted that Brock likes wrestling, he's defended it against Dana White before and he's shown signs of respect before. Brock is just a dude that loses passion  in the long run, because he's caught up in his own little world.

He started amateur wrestling was big on it until the end of college. Lost interest because of it not being that financially profficient even when he got to D1 NCAA champ levels.

He started pro wrestling which in the short run was a dream come true, but all the fame, quick rise to the top, and demanding schedule made him miserable, so he stopped caring.

NFL sounded cool to Brock, but he quickly learned he wasn't cut out for it and he hadn't been used to such a reality in his athletic pursuits in a long time.

UFC was finally a place where Brock could find a new fulfilling career that would mirror his wwe success, but he suffered from the resent of hardcore fans since Dana handed him big opportunities based off drawing power instead of earning them, also his attitude, the fact many refused to believe he wasn't roided, and most important the fact a so called WWE "actor" they often ridicule for not being true athletes actually made some of their best fighters at the time look like chumps. When he got sick, appearing weak and frail the diehards finally got what they wanted celebrating his defeats which probably pissed him off and drawing the conclusion he didn't belong in MMA either and his return didn't help him either. He really should have spared more time practising for his return and put WWE aside for a bit, if he was serious. I doubt would have needed to juice that way.

Returning to WWE started promising for Brock, but breaking Undertakers streak left a bad taste in our mouths, as that would have been the ideal opportunity for an up and comer. Even if mutilating Cena was brilliant, he still hasn't put anyone (besides part timers) over. Brock became more and more pissed with this criticism he put less effort into his fights.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2016)

Sadly the decision to break the streak shows how much they are full of themselves sometimes. It reminds me of the time Vince stared taker down and said something to the nature of, "I made you and I can break you." True but completely tasteless television.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

What if in some sick way Dean's mania opponent is James Ellsworth?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2016)

LOL cute.



WhatADrag said:


> What if in some sick way Dean's mania opponent is James Ellsworth?


Heel ellsworth will be the next big thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

Oops I forgot to include his opponent.... at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

Heel Ambrose is coming at TLC.

Ellsworth will be put through a table and bloodied 


Heel Ambrose goes on to shuck and jive as he jobs to Failbreezo


----------



## Larcher (Nov 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Sadly the decision to break the streak shows how much they are full of themselves sometimes. It reminds me of the time Vince stared taker down and said something to the nature of, "I made you and I can break you." True but completely tasteless television.


What's even worst is they had Taker face Bray the perfect up and comer to break his streak the following year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

People still upset about the streak?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2016)

Still watching NXT. Made it to Dana Brook's debut and jeez louise, what Soul said about her getting a bit lazy in the looks department was an understatement. Comparing her then to today is essentially like comparing old and current Mark Henry.  What the _everloving *fuck*_ happened?



Dean Ambrose said:


> People still upset about the streak?



It's one of those things that get dumber the more time passes.

It just dawned on me that instead of having two giant monsters to beat, they pretty much had one eat the other. And it ended up being for no real reason. Kinda retarded in hindsight. But then again, it is 20/20


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Still watching NXT. Made it to Dana Brook's debut and jeez louise, what Soul said about her getting a bit lazy in the looks department was an understatement. Comparing her then to today is essentially like comparing old and current Mark Henry.  What the _everloving *fuck*_ happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean I thought honestly it was gonna lead to Roman beating Bork but I get the feeling even WWE knew that if it had Roman beating Brock  and the streak , that the hatred would be very massive even for them to deal with. So they kinda got themselves stuck on who to give it to. They probably thought to give it to Dean for five seconds before laughing about it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean I thought honestly it was gonna lead to Roman beating Bork but I get the feeling even WWE knew that if it had Roman beating Brock  and the streak , that the hatred would be very massive even for them to deal with. So they kinda got themselves stuck on who to give it to. They probably thought to give it to Dean for five seconds before laughing about it



VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BOOBOOBOOBOOP BOOBOOBOOBOOP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BOOBOOBOOBOOP BOOBOOBOOBOOP



I don't get it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't get it



The guitar riff at the beginning of Ambrose's theme.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The guitar riff at the beginning of Ambrose's theme.



Damn I always forget that entrance. Mostly cause I want Dean to use AC DC's Dirty Deeds theme


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn I always forget that entrance. Mostly cause I want Dean to use AC DC's Dirty Deeds theme



That costs money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That costs money.



At least at WM would be nice


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The guitar riff at the beginning of Ambrose's theme.


dope new set.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2016)

Liv organ reminds me of a mix of Mickie & Trish


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2016)

NXT has lost it's flame. Besides the Takovers, it's not must watch anymore (even tho i still watch every episode).

They need to do a massive recruiting/signing in 2017.

That or they need to send people like Vaudevillains, Ascenscion, Shining Stars, Jack Swagger, Apollo Crews, Alicia Fox down to NXT. Cedric Alexander should be a major player in the men's division in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2016)

Kuya said:


> NXT has lost it's flame. Besides the Takovers, it's not must watch anymore (even tho i still watch every episode).
> 
> They need to do a massive recruiting/signing in 2017.
> 
> That or they need to send people like Vaudevillains, Ascenscion, Shining Stars, Jack Swagger, Apollo Crews, Alicia Fox down to NXT. Cedric Alexander should be a major player in the men's division in NXT.



I'd snatch up Adam Cole, Jay Briscoe, and Kyle O'Reilly if I was able. That'd be a significant pillaging of RoH though...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Triple H lite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm thankful for Goldberg.





Shirker said:


> Y'know, if booked correctly I honestly think this feud between Khris and SAF is gonna be pretty good.





Dean Ambrose said:


> SAF vs Khris best of 7





[S-A-F] said:


> Since when was I feuding with Khris?





Dean Ambrose said:


> since Khris hates part timers taking spots and you cheering for the one he hates the most......Goldie





[S-A-F] said:


> Right, we're gonna have to do a match if he keeps dissing my boy.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Sadly enough saw Cesaro's tweet  about this saying how he can't even make the poster on the event that's taking place in his homeland and I am wondering if he's legit upset right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Khris gonna get out his shovel to bury Goldie just like HHH did

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 28, 2016)

> “I always said, ‘you guys have a guy that can maintain and stay healthy on the road for you and not fail a wellness test and work with everyone from top to bottom and know how to get over. You’re not going to capitalise on that?”



Why the fuck does Ryback think he is some top tier talent or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

I bet Ryback still trolls Punk with egg accounts.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Why the fuck does Ryback think he is some top tier talent or something?


He probably thinks he's just better than how he was booked. Which....I'm still on the fence about. 



kurisu said:


> I bet Ryback still trolls Punk with egg accounts.


Ryback will never get over that podcast will he?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He probably thinks he's just better than how he was booked. Which....I'm still on the fence about.
> 
> 
> Ryback will never get over that podcast will he?


Lel rysucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Dave Meltzer noted in the latest issue of _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_ that the idea for last week's Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar match at _The Survivor Series_ was to present it as a fight. He noted that the announcers were told to call the match like a fight, unlike anything else on the show.

Meltzer added that the company felt like today's audience is familiar enough with UFC to know that fights can end quickly and explosively, and they wouldn't feel ripped off or dissatisfied with the quick finish.
------


Why the fuck are they acting like short matches are a new thing? 




[S-A-F] said:


> Ryback will never get over that podcast will he?




He listens to this shit everyday. Like, this is an actual real life burial.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2016)

I've always been a fan of the BIG GUY aka BIG HUNGRY

A legit wrestler who looked like he could really kick your ass. Not like TJ Perkins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I've always been a fan of the BIG GUY aka BIG HUNGRY
> 
> A legit wrestler who looked like he could really kick your ass. Not like TJ Perkins


So you like Goldberg rip off?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

tfw cats in this thread like big sweaty bald men.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I love how Ryback basically did way worse than what Punk ever did to this company on the way out. I mean the fact this dude basically told us that if you are most mid-carder midcard wrestler on the roster you're basically worth 500k a year or 1.5 million over 3 on the downside guarantee that's crazy. 

It's like this dude who had only been a positive contributor to a marginal fraction of the matches he's been apart of actually thinks he has as many gripes as legitimate workers who are over 

Ryback's best match is basically the Bray match where Bray did that senton from the apron and broke Ryback's chest cavity,

As much shit as wrestlers talk about the travel and road fees I'm like 90% sure they get the money back on a 50% tax rebate. The only reason this dude can make a profit on the indies and set his own schedule is because Vince made him a midcarder and gave him that initial ill advised push into the main event.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how Ryback basically did way worse than what Punk ever did to this company on the way out. I mean the fact this dude basically told us that if you are most mid-carder midcard wrestler on the roster you're basically worth 500k a year or 1.5 million over 3 on the downside guarantee that's crazy.
> 
> It's like this dude who had only been a positive contributor to a marginal fraction of the matches he's been apart of actually thinks he has as many gripes as legitimate workers who are over
> 
> ...



No chill man


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Ryback was probably at fault why Punk lost his UFC match 

Big Guy fucked Punk up real good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 28, 2016)

I wish Ryback shellshocked owens on top of a flaming table

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2016)

Punk going to the UFC was a big CultureShock


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

kurisu said:


> tfw cats in this thread like big sweaty bald men.


Stone Cold>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I've always been a fan of the BIG GUY aka BIG HUNGRY
> 
> A legit wrestler who looked like he could really kick your ass. Not like TJ Perkins


Ryback got fucked over by being unsafe with Punk and losing to Mark Herny at WM which cut him off at the legs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ryback got fucked over by being unsafe with Punk and losing to Mark Herny at WM which cut him off at the legs.



I don't think they cared about how unsafe he was with Punk, him not really being punished is an issue Punk actually had if I'm not mistaken. I mean the dude concussed Ziggler too didn't he? 

I think WWE fucked up by putting him in the Cena/Punk dynamic then devalued both him and Punk with that feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

Snickers is back as sponsor of Mania if anyone cares.


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR BOOBOOBOOBOOP BOOBOOBOOBOOP



hahahahahahhahahaha

i do cardio to that song and go crazy on the elliptical. not even ashamed to admit ot


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think they cared about how unsafe he was with Punk, him not really being punished is an issue Punk actually had if I'm not mistaken. I mean the dude concussed Ziggler too didn't he?
> 
> I think WWE fucked up by putting him in the Cena/Punk dynamic then devalued both him and Punk with that feud.


Man I want to know who thought it was a good idea to have Ryback lose at mania to Henry. I'm a bigger Mark Henry fan than I am a Ryback one but even I know it fucked Ryback's momentum up big time. Also taking all those Shield power bombs did him no favors.


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2016)

Ryback shouldn't had been packaged the way he did but instead come up with Bray Wyatt's family from NxT imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man I want to know who thought it was a good idea to have Ryback lose at mania to Henry. I'm a bigger Mark Henry fan than I am a Ryback one but even I know it fucked Ryback's momentum up big time. Also taking all those Shield power bombs did him no favors.


Those shield power bombs were hilarious


----------



## EJ (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Those shield power bombs were hilarious


Poor Ryberg was buried getting those. He always looked like a jabroni.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

The burial was feuding with Punk and being made to look like an asshole at every turn because there was no way we were going to turn on the dude calling himself the Voice of the Voiceless for Ryback.

And there was nothing wrong with Ryback's packaging. Ryback was over doing those squash matches and even for parts of the Punk/Cena feud. They just damaged him by making him above Punk but below Cena in a time where no one wanted it.

I've seen the Shield brought up like 3 times and it's confusing because DB was the pin eater in most of these trio matches and he mainevented Mania a year later in a double feature. DB lost to Orton at every turn; hell going into that MitB the story was DB isn't the weak link watch him tap out Orton.

WWE books talents for losses like Ryback to Mark Henry when they want to swerve smarks who are supposedly meaningless to them or they think it'll get baby face sympathy even though I think the latter is a mindfuck to get to the former. This is something they've done for other talents.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Ryback be saying shit like

Yeah I was supposed to squash that geek AJ

Yeah I was supposed to be the guy to beat Lesnar in a minute at Survivor Series but I left

Yeah I was supposed to win back to back Rumbles

Yeah the company had me as the future of the business

Everyone came looking for advice from the big guy

Man Stephanie was on my jock I had to tell her shes married


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with being a fan of Ryback or anyone who really only has a look as a calling card, it's really just the conversations they bring. When the shit posting starts up and you start hearing stupidity about "real wrestlers" and "geeks" when the dude is 35 years old and trying to learn how to wrestle like those geeks even to this day it's just leaves me smh'ing. I mean he's working NJPW as in New Jersey Pro Wrestling while geeks like Kenny Omega are about to sell out a 10k plus venue when he headlines the Tokyo Dome. 

I mean holy hell we're talking about a dude who competes at 155 and is a bigger star than every dude on this active roster and probably all but 1 part timer then talking about how bigger dudes are geeks. Shit makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

You see that video of Ryback wrestling in front of 15 dudes?
All that shit talking he's done on WWE might come back to bite his ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Crazy how shows like MR Robot, Westworld, and The Walking dead shows how WWE is the worst show out to watch at the moment.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You see that video of Ryback wrestling in front of 15 dudes?
> All that shit talking he's done on WWE might come back to bite his ass.


I thought he was going to japan?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought he was going to japan?


oh.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 28, 2016)

I mean I don't like Ryback much, but I wouldn't have minded his momentum build had he not pointlessly buried mid carders more talented than him just to get burried by main eventers.

He was Vince's pet project for a while, but you could tell by his later booking that Vince got bored of him. Skippers clocked onto that, so he tried getting attention back to him, it didn't work which he didn't like and he left.


----------



## Larcher (Nov 28, 2016)

I swear Ryback was rumoured to get into mma as well, dunno how that progressed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

The rumor was that Ryback was going to Japan and that he would be unveiled as this Time Bomb/Y2J type gimmick. The gimmick has since been revealed to be the dude who has a claim to being the best jr in the world in Kamaitachi.

Ryback to Japan is a nice little rumor that makes sense in the vein that Billy Gunn is in the World Tag League over there and is actually pretty over. If Ryback wants to gain the skills to do this into his 40s and try to keep his name hot he needs to do what Cody is doing because that dude is booking himself really well right now. People aren't feeling his work rate so much but they love Cody.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Need that Cody return


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

I totally forgot JBL was from the APA. Weird af. Dude went from APA to main eventing as JBL out of nowhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Women's title match
Tag Title's match

all tonight and I'm sure Raw will still be shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I totally forgot JBL was from the APA. Weird af. Dude went from APA to main eventing as JBL out of nowhere.


Yeah some people didn't take him seriously because of the abrupt change. They probably should have built him up more as Bradshaw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jericho to open up Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Need that Cody return



Not yet. I want him to have some really great matches first. His promos are actually really great because he's been allowed to be real. 



WhatADrag said:


> Women's title match
> Tag Title's match
> 
> all tonight and I'm sure Raw will still be shit.



I think that'll make this episode pretty good as a standalone.



[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah some people didn't take him seriously because of the abrupt change. They probably should have built him up more as Bradshaw.



Didn't that add heel heat and didn't they basically have him play himself? For years they had brought up the fact he had done well on Wallstreet but tried to keep it low key.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The rumor was that Ryback was going to Japan and that he would be unveiled as this Time Bomb/Y2J type gimmick. The gimmick has since been revealed to be the dude who has a claim to being the best jr in the world in Kamaitachi.
> 
> Ryback to Japan is a nice little rumor that makes sense in the vein that Billy Gunn is in the World Tag League over there and is actually pretty over. If Ryback wants to gain the skills to do this into his 40s and try to keep his name hot he needs to do what Cody is doing because that dude is booking himself really well right now. People aren't feeling his work rate so much but they love Cody.



Well, I'm going to catch WCPW's show. So I guess he's doing something right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Ryberg was buried getting those. He always looked like a jabroni.



Told you it was funny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sin Cara wearing a Jericho mask.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

damn sin cara put on a jericho mask


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Y2J is just fucking next level right now, it's like the dude watched his WCW shit on the network and modernized it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Holy shit, I thought Jericho and KO were suppose to be the heels here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

KO. No man. Not like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

This promo is coming out kind of awkward for some reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> This promo is coming out kind of awkward for some reason.



KO forgot his lines


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not yet. I want him to have some really great matches first. His promos are actually really great because he's been allowed to be real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mind it at all, but I've seen some people say his reign sucked the fun out of SD! back then and how he wasn't credible enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

yoooo Charlotte name isn't Charlotte?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Why are these guys mad at each other?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> yoooo Charlotte name isn't Charlotte?


Mind blown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

So Jericho and Owens are done then? 

And Strowman about to eat Truth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Jericho not getting punished lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah trash Raw. I'm a go do other shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are these guys mad at each other?



Red herring for JeriKO to go over later tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

With the way this is going. Sami is going to be in the battle royal at mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Red herring for JeriKO to go over later tonight


Jericho shouldn't even be there or at least have a match with Strowman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Sami quits RAW


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sami quits RAW



YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FUCKING YAASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Foley is pretty terrible in this role can we end this fucking shit already. These Grandpa Foley segments are fucking dumb as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Mick Foley has a triggered gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Foley is pretty terrible in this role can we end this fucking shit already. These Grandpa Foley segments are fucking dumb as hell.



Yeah I think he's out of there by Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I mean look I get it, he offers a veteran perspective to these other guys but it's these sentimental I was you, or I knew you when you were, or I knew that person you idolized, it's just fucking tired. 

The girl with a shy smile promo is still fucking terrible. I get that he's doing his job and putting some heat and emotion into it but it's like that has no place when you're being asked to basically play this PIS'd version of your original character.

WWE needs to do what LU did and hire a trained professional actor who isn't a wrestler and have them go out there and fucking act if they want to continue doing this heel authority figure shit in 2016 when it's common knowledge this shit is a work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Foley is pretty terrible in this role can we end this fucking shit already. These Grandpa Foley segments are fucking dumb as hell.



Both shows have the same GM gimmick, only difference is Bryan is actually good in his role. We need a full heel one for RAW to complement Steph.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Fox want that ceddy dick!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

So Cedric is smashing Fox? Good, maybe she can do some promos for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Cedric getting the ladies man gimmick 

Crowd chanting for Cedric 

Nese still the quintesential boring ass flip guy.



kurisu said:


> Both shows have the same GM gimmick, only difference is Bryan is actually good in his role. We need a full heel one for RAW to complement Steph.



Well here's my point of contention with that, DB and Shane operate under a Dana White gimmick where it's about putting together entertaining matches that will draw. That's a more modernist take on the GM gimmick. And they want to continue to tell these dumbass stories of Stephanie being against Roman when he looks better than the last 3 surrogates they've had in the Authority angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

god man i wish death to vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

This is another example of WWE being fucking terrible and not understanding the cruiserweight division. Tony Nese is the type of cruiserweight that gives purists a true reason to hate. Dude is so fucking bland no one wants to see this dude win.

That was a 6 minute match with a rest hold spot...WTF IS THIS SHIT!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

QUIT HAVING THE HOME TOWN WRESTLER LOSE U PIECE OF SHIT

CEDRIC NEEDED THIS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I just don't understand the thought process with these cruiserweights. Even the way they're booking these matches. Why the fuck are the cruiserweights working the same exact matches everyone else on the roster is? Like how the fuck are you going to have a rest hold spot in a 6 minute match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Sami was the driver.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Well looks like Rollins will be feuding with Jericho for a bit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

So basically this confirms KO is losing to Roman clean


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Is this car gimmicked because it just took a barricade


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Segments like this >>>>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Triple Rollins tbh


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I really hope Rollins is gearing up for a big 2017. I feel like he's getting his athleticism back and the knee is holding up well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Sasha forehead as big as char's titties.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sasha forehead as big as char's titties.


Perfect for dicks to rest on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

need to give sasha that lebron head band

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a feeling we getting sasha vs charlotte at road block


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

Damn they really milking this feud. Or kicking it at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

So Foley is restarting the match at a later time then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

What did they mean by this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

final chapter with only 5 women on the roster


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> final chapter with only 5 women on the roster



They count Lana too dude they gave her a Mania feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

how the fuck did resuv get lana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> What did they mean by this.




That's a good deal. 

>available only in the United States and its territories


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Welp there went shots to Lana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's a good deal.
> 
> >available only in the United States and its territories



Murika


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

That segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

And the match was shorter than their last meeting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

How are they expecting to sell Rusev as a heel like this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Totally justified by Ruru


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Rusev has pretty much been a non-heel for his entire WWE run

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

So Mizark had to sell to Two Face.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

wtf Mark got fucked up in the movie .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2016)

got my Doom game 

Gonna rekt all demons


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

titus promos so trash


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Well Titus got to collect his check tonight by being punked instead of being jobbed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Put the title on Rich Swann and start having fucking cruiserweight matches instead of this watered down main roster bullshit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Dar sexy af


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

Kendrick rant bullshit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

lmaooooooooooooooo wtf was that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Byron got rekt


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

Time for Kendrick to be released again.

.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

They put the camera on Byron trying to talk and getting fucking wrecked further


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

ok he going in on the mic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They put the camera on Byron trying to talk and getting fucking wrecked further



highlight of the night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

WTF.... well nice to know they can play the xenophobia angel then.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2016)

Looooooool what is this?!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

lol "I'm sorry i mean your arse."


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

this lit af


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

How the fuck is this supposed to make Sheamus and Cesaro a face team when 100% of WWE's other faces do the shit the heels in this segment were doing to foreigners

I mean League of Nations was a thing...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Well now those two can start working as a team then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck is this supposed to make Sheamus and Cesaro a face team when 100% of WWE's other faces do the shit the heels in this segment were doing to foreigners
> 
> I mean League of Nations was a thing...


maybe they're just a badass tag team


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

PARKING LOT FIGHT
BAR FIGHT
ALL WE NEED IS BRA AND PANTIES


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

lmao that was pointless but hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now those two can start working as a team then.



Nothing brings us all together more than collective intolerance


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

Emmalina vs Eva Marie Bra & Panties match


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

Damn outcome of this match is obvious. Should be entertaining to say the least.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

bar segments and backstage fights is how u book 3 hour shows


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> maybe they're just a badass tag team



No that's not what I mean, they are a bad ass tag team. But the point is that when literally every face they have picks on their heel opponents nationality, it's kind of silly to flip that on its head create righteous faces.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> No that's not what I mean, they are a bad ass tag team. But the point is that when literally every face they have picks on their heel opponents nationality, it's kind of silly to flip that on its head create righteous faces.


oh i gotcha. gotta add the factor they were supposed to be drunk annoying guys i guess.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

He said go do football or whatever the hell you were doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

This match really has been too good for TV


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

vince i tell ya


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

oh shit this might actually lead to reigns winning the belt .


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

KO controls the majority of the match and they never fucking bring it up 

I mean if you're trying to build this PPV then why not have it that KO was winning the majority of the match then Reigns hits him with the spear out of nowhere then wins. Or is that only for the RKO?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

I hope they let New day break the record.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

I wonder if they'll do a Fatal 4 Way at Mania with Roman, Owens, Balor, and Jericho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Can ko get a couple clean victories as champ please?
I mean this guy beat cena before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I hope they let New day break the record.



Going to stick to my guns on this and say they're definitely breaking the record. I feel like they inducted the Freebirds into the HoF so they could say the Freebirds weren't racist as fuck. If you take that one step further then New Day will go down as the most dominant WWE tagteam ever when they WWE the history of this run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Can ko get a couple clean victories as champ please?
> I mean this guy beat cena before.



"Do I keep track of the exact wins and losses of talent? No. To me, all of this stuff is a feel. All of it is a feel. Sometimes you're beating a talent because you want to beat them and that's the sympathetic reaction you're trying to elicit. There are some talents that, when you beat them, they get more popular, but as soon as they start on a winning path, their popularity begins to wane. ... People want that underdog to strive to succeed and then get a little bit of success and then get knocked back off that perch and be the underdog again."

"People don't understand it when Vince [McMahon] will say it's not about wins and losses or those things. Do they matter? Sure. Are they the be all, end all? Absolutely not. I suppose there's a stone somewhere that it's written on that says, 'Thou shalt not book 50/50 because it won't lead to success for your promotion.' We'll stand on that stone while we're selling out Brooklyn three days in a row."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> "Do I keep track of the exact wins and losses of talent? No. To me, all of this stuff is a feel. All of it is a feel. Sometimes you're beating a talent because you want to beat them and that's the sympathetic reaction you're trying to elicit. There are some talents that, when you beat them, they get more popular, but as soon as they start on a winning path, their popularity begins to wane. ... People want that underdog to strive to succeed and then get a little bit of success and then get knocked back off that perch and be the underdog again."
> 
> "People don't understand it when Vince [McMahon] will say it's not about wins and losses or those things. Do they matter? Sure. Are they the be all, end all? Absolutely not. I suppose there's a stone somewhere that it's written on that says, 'Thou shalt not book 50/50 because it won't lead to success for your promotion.' We'll stand on that stone while we're selling out Brooklyn three days in a row."


meanwhile Roman wins all of this matches clean and WWE is lacking stars.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

lmao this is funny as hell already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

he just said fucking

why is wwe tasting the waters tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Heyman hasn't shaved just to give this promo what a fucking man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> he just said fucking
> 
> why is wwe tasting the waters tonight



Started last week with Enzo and the Seth splash?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

time to go back to PG-13


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2016)

Ah set up for a rematch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Brock Lesnar with something to prove is the new Brock Lesnar is finally cured of his diverticulitis


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Started last week with Enzo and the Seth splash?


you right.

Why they teasing us?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Heyman doing his job and getting people interested in the upcoming Royal Rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> you right.
> 
> Why they teasing us?



I think they're finally starting to realize that they need to start pushing PG to reinvigorate the TV. 

Maybe Goldberg was the wakeup call or maybe there's something bigger at play considering their political connects.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

We won that way because we are the new day

lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they're finally starting to realize that they need to start pushing PG to reinvigorate the TV.
> 
> Maybe Goldberg was the wakeup call or maybe there's something bigger at play considering their political connects.


Whatever it is. Continue it. It's the little shit like that makes WWE more enjoyable.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Idk what the contract status was at the time but I'd say WWE for sure regrets signing Anderson and Gallows as opposed to just waiting for Tama Tonga and resigning Camacho/Tama Loa


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think they're finally starting to realize that they need to start pushing PG to reinvigorate the TV.
> 
> Maybe Goldberg was the wakeup call or maybe there's something bigger at play considering their political connects.



Don't you mean stop pushing pg?

PG isn't inherently bad, however marketing the entire product to kids is. We don't need blood and weapons every week to be exciting, making those exceptions rather then the norm is a much more exciting product in my eyes.

Hopefully WWE does veer away from marketing to kids, shit like "roman reigns brutalizes HHH" is one of their most watched youtube video's so they might finally get the hint.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Just googled Tama Tonga

Holy fucking shit he'd be over.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk what the contract status was at the time but I'd say WWE for sure regrets signing Anderson and Gallows as opposed to just waiting for Tama Tonga and resigning Camacho/Tama Loa



Vince regrets hiring festus again so he is using everything he can to ruin him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Don't you mean stop pushing pg?
> 
> PG isn't inherently bad, however marketing the entire product to kids is. We don't need blood and weapons every week to be exciting, making those exceptions rather then the norm is a much more exciting product in my eyes.
> 
> Hopefully WWE does veer away from marketing to kids, shit like "roman reigns brutalizes HHH" is one of their most watched youtube video's so they might finally get the hint.



I mean more so pushing the boundaries of the rating. I mean what you say in the second part of this post is pretty much it right there to me. I think that you can completely have an enjoyable product without much of the weapons and blood, I mean that's what NJPW is for the most part. Program the viewer to know those things are big deals again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

People want just great shows regardless the ratings.
Make sense be creative do unexpected shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Anderson should be teaming with Rowan and Gallows should be a big man jobber


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

im getting that dq vibe


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Anderson should be teaming with Rowan and Gallows should be a big man jobber


LMAO  every time u go in on gallows i laugh lmaoooooooooo


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

GET
THE
FUCK
OUT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Woods just soloed


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO  every time u go in on gallows i laugh lmaoooooooooo



This dude has been a professional anchor to Karl Anderson for 3 years


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Don't know if Vince will have Sasha win to continue the random raw Sasha wins and hometown person lose or have Charlotte to win to continue her Roman push.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Damn Woods putting the work in that match.  

So the women's title match to close the show out.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

Tama Tonga and Balor vs New Day


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

Sasha is all business.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

Bayley will handle Dana


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

I just realized the reason why im enjoying raw is because there is no steph


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Safe to say the Revival taking the titles from New Day?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Safe to say the Revival taking the titles from New Day?



I think the New Day goes heel for Enzo and Cass to get the rub. 

I feel like they don't see a joke team because they see Cass as being a singles star after he gets over from this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

DAMN


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Sasha just kendo'd Charlotte in the puss


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

this shit is wild


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

This Kerwin Seflies fucker or whatever the hell his name is picks the worst fucking camera angles, how has Vince not fired this dude?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Like why the fuck would you go to the random crowd shot of the fucking little girl after Charlotte hits the high spot, this shit is fucking amateur hour


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

This match is gewd


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

they need to stop doing all those crowd shots


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

Honestly wish they had this match before they had the Hell in the Cell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

smh what the fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

Boss time


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

SASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I like how the Falls Count Anywhere stip actually mattered and they used it for the finisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

FLAIR!?!?!?!?!

WTF is wrong with Vince....she could have just won in her home state and been made there


----------



## Kenju (Nov 28, 2016)

amazingly deadly


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2016)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2016)

Its not the fact im even a charlotte stan the quit hot potato


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2016)

Dunno what to think of this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 28, 2016)

I mean isn't this an obvious pivot? They had her lose like this and they had the Flair thing go down in order to give Sasha the big babyface storybook win. It'll look great in the epic video package they put together for Roadblock but yeah the lack of direction is obvious as hell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 28, 2016)

Can't wait to see Charlotte win the title back at Roadblock only for Sasha to win it 2 to 3 RAWs later. Rinse then repeat. I'd feel hyped about this win if it wasn't the what, third repetition of this cycle by now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

this Raw was supremely retarded.

New Day still retaining 

Fucking Reigns on the title picture despite costing Team Raw the victory at Survivor Series 

Ric Flair doing a cameo which doesnt make sense but just to satisfy his self centered ego.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Fat Joe should be on Raw. We need a new guy to bury Reigns.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Roman taking the piss out of Owens stumbling on the mic



Hilarious. Well, it was only a matter of time until Roman exposed him. McGregor where you at?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean isn't this an obvious pivot? They had her lose like this and they had the Flair thing go down in order to give Sasha the big babyface storybook win. It'll look great in the epic video package they put together for Roadblock but yeah the lack of direction is obvious as hell.



What a feud. Ms. TV vs. Ms. PPV 


I read that in Storm's voice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 29, 2016)

At this rate Sasha and Charlotte will be 10 times Womens Champions by the end of 2017.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Pretty sure they're going to have Sasha maintain and run with the belt for a little, either that or they're so focused on TV that these wins are just for shock value.

But I'd like to kind of point out that the their wasn't anything wrong with Sasha's first title win, they took the belt off of her because they thought her back was fucked up. That's why we got the match on Raw for free where she also won because it became evident she was healthy and still way too over to cool down. This time around is kind of just compounding the issue and I get it but I don't think this is simple hot potatoeing, there were some issues that changed their booking and then they decided to go with the fan favorite in the long run.

Either way chances are that Emma is coming back as a heel so they might just cool Bayley off again for a feud there or the rumored Nia Jax push is coming in time for Mania season.

I think Sasha/Nia has the potential to be better than Sasha/Charlotte, though I think Charlotte/Nia is also pretty money.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Nia cant wrestle, has cardio issues, noisy in the ring and looks like a cow. No way i cant take her seriously as a champ. Bring back Glamazon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Nia cant wrestle, has cardio issues, noisy in the ring and looks like a cow. No way i cant take her seriously as a champ. Bring back Glamazon!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Asuka and Bayley did all the work.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

Man they gave some good script to Roman yet he delivered it in a shitty way.He's a really bad talker.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Man they gave some good script to Roman yet he delivered it in a shitty way.He's a really bad talker.



He's bad at everything. Roman also tries hard to emulate Goldberg's GOAT spear.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

the KO fans grasping for whatever little bit they can to discredit roman

he ruined KO tonight with a very good promo. your boy was stuttering like he had tourette's that's all there is to it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

uni- un- unidbaslasahshasb championship

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't think Emma will go any where. All these promo vids hyping a superstar up just for it to never go nowhere. Sounds like main roster wwe. Emma has talent but wwe won't let her shine. I mean there was never anything wrong with her the first time they just never gave her a proper direction or a reason for us to care. And I have more faith in the fact that it will happen all over again over wwe pushing her in the right direction.


Considering WWE can only push two women at once. Like I can't believe they have baley and nia just floating around like this.. The thing they had bayley doing with Dana was horrible but at least it was something.

I don't understand why they had Charlotte destroy bayley at survivor series then continue this Sasha / Charlotte 2321 month feud. 

So you have bayley get her ass whooped but yet not have her get some moral ground back by beating nia or something?
Don't know how they gonna build anyone up if the title is just going to be flopped around to everyone like a hoe


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

loooool this feud needs to end soon man.

Anyways I missed the last hour of raw, laid down and woke up 2 hours later. Anything else happen besides the title switch?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think Emma will go any where. All these promo vids hyping a superstar up just for it to never go nowhere. Sounds like main roster wwe. Emma has talent but wwe won't let her shine. I mean there was never anything wrong with her the first time they just never gave her a proper direction or a reason for us to care. And I have more faith in the fact that it will happen all over again over wwe pushing her in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Considering WWE can only push two women at once. Like I can't believe they have baley and nia just floating around like this.. The thing they had bayley doing with Dana was horrible but at least it was something.
> ...



The problem with Emma the first time was that they presented her like an autist. She's clearly a way better and different character from the first time she hit the roster.

I also don't think that they're incapable of pushing two women at once, that's recency bias. I mean you're lamenting one week of television then conflating it with every other negative without really breaking it down. 

They took the belt off Sasha the first time because she was hurt, they didn't even want Bayley feuding with Charlotte. I think HiaC was a total fuck up on their part, I think Vince is really petty with this hometown crowd getting the finger shit, but it's not like this situation is entirely their fault. I mean if Bayley is back on TV next week does it matter? It's not like Bayley is buried forever and never going to rise up the card, she's clearly the babyface they trusted more but the one they don't feel like they can push.



God Movement said:


> the KO fans grasping for whatever little bit they can to discredit roman
> 
> he ruined KO tonight with a very good promo. your boy was stuttering like he had tourette's that's all there is to it



You're so insecure over the fact these dudes are better at their jobs than Roman that you literally have to come in here and drop a shit post about how great the guy is like your his fucking mother or something

Most of us don't even think he's a bad worker in the ring and the majority of people hate his booking

Even you think he should be a heel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You're so insecure over the fact these dudes are better at their jobs than Roman that you literally have to come in here and drop a shit post about how great the guy is like your his fucking mother or something
> 
> Most of us don't even think he's a bad worker in the ring and the majority of people hate his booking
> 
> Even you think he should be a heel



Stop trolling SoulTaker.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Roman was no selling Daniel Bryan back then. None of Bryan's moves were effective. That shows how of an asshole Roman really is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Stop trolling SoulTaker.



Stop shit posting God Movement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem with Emma the first time was that they presented her like an autist. She's clearly a way better and different character from the first time she hit the roster.
> 
> I also don't think that they're incapable of pushing two women at once, that's recency bias. I mean you're lamenting one week of television then conflating it with every other negative without really breaking it down.
> 
> They took the belt off Sasha the first time because she was hurt, they didn't even want Bayley feuding with Charlotte. I think HiaC was a total fuck up on their part, I think Vince is really petty with this hometown crowd getting the finger shit, but it's not like this situation is entirely their fault. I mean if Bayley is back on TV next week does it matter? It's not like Bayley is buried forever and never going to rise up the card, she's clearly the babyface they trusted more but the one they don't feel like they can push.


I'm not basing my assumptions off of one week. I'm basing it off the fact that they've been facing each other since July. And the fact that not only do they face each other at the ppvs. They face each other weekly on Raw. I'm starting to think the women's division took the worst hit from the brand split. For the given fact you said wwe are incapable of pushing two women at once. And the fact there is like 6 women on each roster. Pretty sure last night was supposed to be there last match. At least that's what Foley said. But that can all change now because of Charlotte getting a rematch. And we shouldn't even have gotten this far. What sense does it make to continue a feud after a hell in the cell? They didn't deliver and I thought last night was better. But I just assumed hell in a cell matches were always a conclusion for shit to end.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

I love how everyone is being hypocritical with this taker/cena shit.

People complain all the time how wwe has guys who work full time then don't get a pay off because they give the part timers the biggest spots at the big four events.

But everyone is so down for cena/taker, two part timers to main event wrestle mania for the title. It went from everyone mad complaining to Cena shouldn't beat AJ at mania for his 16 th reign when he's a part timer. To oh undertaker deserves one last title run?

What in the fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> But all I said is Roman outperformed KO tonight (last night)


Rofl Roman's delivery was so poor last night, he didn't outperform anyone. lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not basing my assumptions off of one week. I'm basing it off the fact that they've been facing each other since July. And the fact that not only do they face each other at the ppvs. They face each other weekly on Raw. I'm starting to think the women's division took the worst hit from the brand split. For the given fact you said wwe are incapable of pushing two women at once. And the fact there is like 6 women on each roster. Pretty sure last night was supposed to be there last match. At least that's what Foley said. But that can all change now because of Charlotte getting a rematch. *And we shouldn't even have gotten this far. What sense does it make to continue a feud after a hell in the cell? They didn't deliver and I thought last night was better. But I just assumed hell in a cell matches were always a conclusion for shit to end.*


Sure in the old attitude and ruthless aggression eras but not in this era they aren't. Just a gimmick match now.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl Roman's delivery was so poor last night, he didn't outperform anyone. lol



You're in the minority with that opinion from what I've seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

Raw sounds like shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

I also don't see the point of 205.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're in the minority with that opinion from what I've seen.


Really? All he said was he wants fight owens fight in his usual tone which comes across as poor.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I also don't see the point of 205.


I don't either if they're just going to keep wrestling the same way they have on raw. They need to cut loose and put on matches like they did during the CWC.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not basing my assumptions off of one week. I'm basing it off the fact that they've been facing each other since July. And the fact that not only do they face each other at the ppvs. They face each other weekly on Raw. I'm starting to think the women's division took the worst hit from the brand split. For the given fact you said wwe are incapable of pushing two women at once. And the fact there is like 6 women on each roster. Pretty sure last night was supposed to be there last match. At least that's what Foley said. But that can all change now because of Charlotte getting a rematch. And we shouldn't even have gotten this far. What sense does it make to continue a feud after a hell in the cell? They didn't deliver and I thought last night was better. But I just assumed hell in a cell matches were always a conclusion for shit to end.



Here's my take and you can let me know if it's a little too lenient on them or not because this particular one is something I'm prepared to be wrong on come Roadblock. 

To me you're saying they can't build multiple women at once and the reason you're saying that Nia and Bayley are getting shafted is because they, Bayley to a lesser extent, were built. Nia is a monster, she's the most believably destructive diva on the roster. Bayley has had entire arcs on her character based on getting her ass beat then rising up. I just don't see a big deal in cooling her to let Sasha establish herself at the top of the card then pushing Bayley once you've clearly established Sasha at the top. I mean that's how their feud in NXT got booked. They established Sasha by having her dispatch Charlotte, who went and worked Bayley right after, then they fed Becky to her, while that was happening they were priming Bayley for Sasha by having her beat Charlotte then Becky. So I mean there's a barebones outline to how you book this feud but you replace Becky with Nia. 

Nia who is the Rock's favorite cousin and is probably going to get a push so they can give him another reason to show up for Mania.

And honestly the content we're getting is quality, I mean we're seeing shit we've never seen before. I mean I get the annoyance at the hot potatoing, Sasha should have never dropped the title at HIAC, but the rest of it is them reacting and adapting as they feel the need to. 

I'd rather feel like they were preparing to push in a different direction with things like pushing the PG boundary and pushing the ethnically ambiguous girl the crowd actually likes. I thought you made a great point about the bar scene and backstage promo yesterday and I just think letting Sasha/Charlotte color your perception without giving credence to all the nuances of the situation is just a flawed look.



[S-A-F] said:


> I don't either if they're just going to keep wrestling the same way they have on raw. They need to cut loose and put on matches like they did during the CWC.



I doubt they're going to work the same way they have on Raw, even then 205 Live is replacing Superstars. They probably pay these cruiserweight freelancers jackshit. I mean they kept Gallagher under wraps for what? Is Tozawa really going to sit there and let them tell him he can't just fuse dudes spines into the mat with his slams?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Pretty cool story. Did you see or hear about Dory Funk competing in actual matches for AJPW?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

This TEW playthrough is the longest I've ever played on a single file. The year now in-game is 2020, Vince and Linda have died. Shane owns the company.

 Jay Lethal is the World Heavyweight Champion for the RAW brand in his first reign. Okada is 4x WWE World Champion on Smackdown. A Von Erich is Intercontinental champion once again, Jay Briscoe is the U.S. Champion, Noam Dar is the Cruiserweight Champion on Smackdown, The Young Bucks are 5x Smackdown Tag champs, and Kevin Owens and Rusev are 2x Raw tag champs. A thing about this save at least is a lot of the young prospects coming through tend to have attitude problems. I don't need fresh talent as my roster is still quite young, but this may be a problem if I continue to playthrough. I've set some major stars I want again for Regeneration (basically they "reincarnate" as rookies) when they die but I have to eye the older guys for that. Roddy Piper regenerated as Rohan Piper, hilariously enough or sadly...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty cool story. Did you see or hear about Dory Funk competing in actual matches for AJPW?



I do get worried seeing people my dad's age and over wrestling. It really dawns on me how short the human prime is when they are alongside younger competitors. Well, as long as he does what he loves and they are safe with him...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I love how everyone is being hypocritical with this taker/cena shit.
> 
> People complain all the time how wwe has guys who work full time then don't get a pay off because they give the part timers the biggest spots at the big four events.
> 
> ...



Because Cena and Taker is just that big, it outweighs all the shitty past part-timer matches (including Rock vs. Cena). People wanted it 5 years ago when both were active, they want it now before Taker or Cena croaks (wrestling-wise). Taker is a once in a company's life time performer and Cena is the most consistent top guy the company ever had. It outweighs all logic because it's shit that has to happen, just like Taker vs. Sting which we were robbed of. It's a company defining match, willing to say it's as big if not bigger than Andre vs. Hogan or Rock vs. Austin. There's so much legacy and story it behind that it sells itself. It's a spectacle everyone wants to see. 

Secondly, we all know that Taker needs his big spectacle match before retiring and Cena is bound to match/break Flair's record, why not have both in the most grandest fashion possible and make for some good TV. If it were anyone else you know I'd be complaining but this... this is different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm starting to think the women's division took the worst hit from the brand split. For the given fact you said wwe are incapable of pushing two women at once. And the fact there is like 6 women on each roster.



Also just want to point out that if they kept them all together Alexa Bliss probably doesn't become a thing or they handle her poorly and put her with Charlotte. And WWE is about to get an influx of women wrestlers with this women's tournament that everyone has slotted for February/March.




Seto Kaiba said:


> I do get worried seeing people my dad's age and over wrestling. It really dawns on me how short the human prime is when they are alongside younger competitors. Well, as long as he does what he loves and they are safe with him...



It's just crazy that this dude was pretty uninteresting in his prime and just continues to get work. On twitter they were clowning about him being more over than Okada 

Out of curiosity in your TEW playthrough did you sign Ospreay,Scurll, and that RevPro scene by any chance. Lots of people seem to think the UK is the next great hotbed for wrestling. And what about Kenta Miyohara? That kid seems like he's primed to be big over in Japan at least.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

Roman isn't good in the ring.He's supposed to be a powerhouse yet he can't do suplexes,powerbombs and the likes.He has a really weak signature and even Goldberg at his 50s can hit a far better spear than him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Roman isn't good in the ring.He's supposed to be a powerhouse yet he can't do suplexes,powerbombs and the likes.He has a really weak signature and even Goldberg at his 50s can hit a far better spear than him.





Seguing to a question I had for you, are you noticing that Rollins is more confident in his knee?

I don't know if it's because these guys watch each other but I sort of feel like he saw Harper doing suicide dives at his size with that surgically repaired knee and decided to just lay it out there.

I think Rollins has really improved from where he was at when he returned, to when he turned face, and now. 

So are you still worried about him or you're good now?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's just crazy that this dude was pretty uninteresting in his prime and just continues to get work. On twitter they were clowning about him being more over than Okada



Terry is a lot of live up to, to be fair.

Out of curiosity in your TEW playthrough did you sign Ospreay,Scurll, and that RevPro scene by any chance. Lots of people seem to think the UK is the next great hotbed for wrestling. And what about Kenta Miyohara? That kid seems like he's primed to be big over in Japan at least.[/QUOTE]

Ospreay is in AJPW as a main eventer. I signed Scurll he is currently an upper-midcarder and so is Kento. I want the latter to take Tana's place when he retires, as he is 43 in the game right now. Tanahashi doesn't seem en-route to retirement though, but Nakamura is unfortunately in decline and Cena is in critical decline, so that will be two main event slots opened up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Here's my take and you can let me know if it's a little too lenient on them or not because this particular one is something I'm prepared to be wrong on come Roadblock.
> 
> To me you're saying they can't build multiple women at once and the reason you're saying that Nia and Bayley are getting shafted is because they, Bayley to a lesser extent, were built. Nia is a monster, she's the most believably destructive diva on the roster. Bayley has had entire arcs on her character based on getting her ass beat then rising up. I just don't see a big deal in cooling her to let Sasha establish herself at the top of the card then pushing Bayley once you've clearly established Sasha at the top. I mean that's how their feud in NXT got booked. They established Sasha by having her dispatch Charlotte, who went and worked Bayley right after, then they fed Becky to her, while that was happening they were priming Bayley for Sasha by having her beat Charlotte then Becky. So I mean there's a barebones outline to how you book this feud but you replace Becky with Nia.
> 
> ...



How is this establishing Sasha at the top when she's just going to lose to Charlotte at Roadblock so Charlotte can keep her undefeated ppv going? Are you saying they are randomly going to give up Charlotte ppv streak so they can finally establish Sasha into a worthy champion who actually has a reign lasting longer than 12 days? I don't know how you can say this will get Sasha established when she loses the title every other week. But I guess I get what you're trying to say but people just don't care with that reasoning. It's hard to get into this feud when the hell in a cell match was the perfect time to establish Sasha in her hometown. 

And when you bring up the fact that Nia is a monster and Bayley is a underdog I get it. But none of that shit means anything when they don't get air time. Emma video packages get more air time than they do. Nia debuted, squashed locals, disappeared, wrestled in the survivor series match, and now is once again missing. Bayley was on last night with a 1 min segment where Sasha treated her life saying "it's not about you tonight" making it seem like bayley makes it all about her or some shit.

Instead of having Nia and Bayley wrestle the other women on the roster, Fox... Lana.... Dana.... Summer Rae I believe.... and whoever they consider a womens wrestler or even one another. They aren't doing shit at the moment.

I'm confused on all of this fuckery.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sure in the old attitude and ruthless aggression eras but not in this era they aren't. Just a gimmick match now.


That doesn't make sense considering KO/Seth and Resuv/Roman are no longer a thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Because Cena and Taker is just that big, it outweighs all the shitty past part-timer matches (including Rock vs. Cena). People wanted it 5 years ago when both were active, they want it now before Taker or Cena croaks (wrestling-wise). Taker is a once in a company's life time performer and Cena is the most consistent top guy the company ever had. It outweighs all logic because it's shit that has to happen, just like Taker vs. Sting which we were robbed of. It's a company defining match, willing to say it's as big if not bigger than Andre vs. Hogan or Rock vs. Austin. There's so much legacy and story it behind that it sells itself. It's a spectacle everyone wants to see.
> 
> Secondly, we all know that Taker needs his big spectacle match before retiring and Cena is bound to match/break Flair's record, why not have both in the most grandest fashion possible and make for some good TV. If it were anyone else you know I'd be complaining but this... this is different.


I understand the time is ticking. But people are like we complain about this shit but since its a legendary match we all wanna see it. FUCK IT!
You know who suffers right? The face who runs this place! The champ that runs this camp!

Styles will take an L from Taker at Rumble
take an L at the next ppv to Cena to prove he still has it, finally get a win back from AJ, and then go on to main event Mania.

While AJ has been the MVP of the company this year (Jericho co-MVP) all that hard work won't pay off because he won't be in a historical match and main event where Cena goes for his 16th. He'll be facing someone for the IC title or some other backwards shit. And the only way they could make up for it is if we get AJ vs Joe or AJ vs Seth and none of that shit will happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Also just want to point out that if they kept them all together Alexa Bliss probably doesn't become a thing or they handle her poorly and put her with Charlotte. And WWE is about to get an influx of women wrestlers with this women's tournament that everyone has slotted for February/March.



Didn't think of the tournament. Hopefully some are talented enough to get signed after because each roster needs a increase of women.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Roman isn't good in the ring.He's supposed to be a powerhouse yet he can't do suplexes,powerbombs and the likes.He has a really weak signature and even Goldberg at his 50s can hit a far better spear than him.



Won't do =/= Can't do





The Roman hate is despicable


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Roman isn't good in the ring.He's supposed to be a powerhouse yet he can't do suplexes,powerbombs and the likes.He has a really weak signature and even Goldberg at his 50s can hit a far better spear than him.


Hate when people say this.

We see a prime example of Enzo being trash in the ring.

Roman can work a ring. It's not Roman's fault of his superman booking or the fact when he does do something dope fans chant you still suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hate when people say this.
> 
> We see a prime example of Enzo being trash in the ring.
> 
> Roman can work a ring. It's not Roman's fault of his superman booking or the fact when he does do something dope fans chant you still suck.



You're not allowed to compliment or defend Roman. Stop shit posting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're not allowed to compliment or defend Roman. Stop shit posting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

How are the young bucks champions in ten different places?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> You're not allowed to compliment or defend Roman. Stop shit posting.



 really?

I mean I'm literally the dude who got into a tl;dr war with KN over your guy basically being equal to Dean Ambrose when the entire thread was slurping his cock during the Mania build. You can compliment the dude without making crappy posts about how this dude is a geek or that dude is a geek, or saying he shat on this person or that person. You're literally the complete other end of the spectrum of Roman haters and it's just as annoying if not more so because most posts are just you slobbing his knob.  

I mean at least the response to WH's post was something an actual conversation could be had from, not like 80% of the other content that's usually shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> That doesn't make sense considering KO/Seth and Resuv/Roman are no longer a thing.


exceptions to the rule. most feuds continue after hiac nowadays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> really?
> 
> I mean I'm literally the dude who got into a tl;dr war with KN over your guy basically being equal to Dean Ambrose when the entire thread was slurping his cock during the Mania build. You can compliment the dude without making crappy posts about how this dude is a geek or that dude is a geek, or saying he shat on this person or that person. You're literally the complete other end of the spectrum of Roman haters and it's just as annoying if not more so because most posts are just you slobbing his knob.
> 
> I mean at least the response to WH's post was something an actual conversation could be had from, not like 80% of the other content that's usually shit.



I made two JOKE posts which had some truth in them (Roman was better than KO last night in my opinion) and Owens stumbled on the mic. This invoked your response which was "stop shitposting". Then you proceeded to laugh at other comments pretty much discrediting Roman which weren't true as I have proven, yet I was "shit posting"?

You're looking shaky homie. Don't do this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

<Owens stumbled on the mic.
<Roman stumbles constantly.

Come on man. For one night, Owens had a shaky night


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> <Owens stumbled on the mic.
> <Roman stumbles constantly.
> 
> Come on man. For one night, Owens had a shaky night





If it's funny it's funny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> If it's funny it's funny



It is funny though I just saw it 

I get why you have to defend Roman doe. Everyone's already trying to bury his career even though his shitty lines, and his wrestling matches are booked like shit thanks to Vinny's hardness for Romang

The real question is Do You do realize why they are booing him ?


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Seguing to a question I had for you, are you noticing that Rollins is more confident in his knee?
> 
> I don't know if it's because these guys watch each other but I sort of feel like he saw Harper doing suicide dives at his size with that surgically repaired knee and decided to just lay it out there.
> 
> ...



I noticed that but I still don't see him at the level he was prior to the injury.He was pulling incredible moves for a guy his size.I guess this is mostly because of him being a baby face now and having less time on offense.

My only gripe with Seth is the booking.I mean he should have been the last man at the SS in order to just give Steph another reason to hate him and for Haitch to justify his attack.Also Haitch should have been the one to help KO last week.Jericho is cool and all but Seth has utterly destroyed him too many times this year.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It is funny though I just saw it
> 
> I get why you have to defend Roman doe. Everyone's already trying to bury his career even though his shitty lines, and his wrestling matches are booked like shit thanks to Vinny's hardness for Romang
> 
> The real question is Do You do realize why they are booing him ?



I think people misconstrue my Super Reigns fan gimmick posting with my actual views about Roman which are actually very reasonable. I'm not incapable of spotting obvious talent, my favourite wrestlers of all time are all pro mic workers or pro in-ring talents with charisma.

And I have my thoughts on why, but there's more than one reason.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Won't do =/= Can't do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of back suplex is that?

Also the sit out power bomb only works on guys with AJ sizes and Seth.He hasn't done it on guys like KO for example.

Seth is more of a powerhouse than Roman will ever be.Come back when Roman does something on par with the superplex and falcon arrow combo.That is strength


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I think people misconstrue my Super Reigns fan gimmick posting with my actual views about Roman which are actually very reasonable. I'm not incapable of spotting obvious talent, my favourite wrestlers of all time are all pro mic workers or pro in-ring talents with charisma.
> 
> And I have my thoughts on why, but there's more than one reason.



Here's my reason and I don't know if you will agree or not  but the real reason is that Roman symbolizes the stubborness of Vinnie trying to force people to like who they chose as their face of the company. Honestly Roman's just stuck in the crossfire between Old man Vinnie and the WWE.  If Roman gets his spot, people will feel like their opinions don't matter. Having said this, Roman should be the face that runs the place.  I have learned to accept this and even see why it's good that Roman gets that top spot.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> What kind of back suplex is that?
> 
> Also the sit out power bomb only works on guys with AJ sizes and Seth.He hasn't done it on guys like KO for example.
> 
> Seth is more of a powerhouse than Roman will ever be.Come back when Roman does something on par with the superplex and falcon arrow combo.That is strength



I agree. Seth is stronger than Roman Reigns. But that's where kayfabe comes into play. Reigns looks like he's stronger than Rollins and that's really all that matters. Kalisto could probably kick Roman's teeth in. But he doesn't look like he can, so booking him that way is pointless.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Here's my reason and I don't know if you will agree or not  but the real reason is that Roman symbolizes the stubborness of Vinnie trying to force people to like who they chose as their face of the company. Honestly Roman's just stuck in the crossfire between Old man Vinnie and the WWE.  If Roman gets his spot, people will feel like their opinions don't matter. Having said this, Roman should be the face that runs the place.  I have learned to accept this and even see why it's good that Roman gets that top spot.



- Vince's hand picked guy
- Horrible promos
- Cena V2 aura
- Comes across as rather arrogant in interviews
- Didn't work the indies, so he "doesn't deserve it" in the fans' eyes
- Superman booking
- Cheesy sounding move names clearly designed to appeal to kids
- Pushed ahead of the Super Face Daniel Bryan at the Rumble then at Fastlane
- Headlined two Wrestlemania's back to back against the fans' wishes
- Is a face despite all of this

Pick your poison.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> - Vince's hand picked guy
> - Horrible promos
> - Cena V2 aura
> - Comes across as rather arrogant in interviews
> ...



All at Vince and writer's fault 

He didn't learn from Lex Luger


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All at Vince and writer's fault
> 
> He didn't learn from Lex Luger



At this point Roman Reigns is damaged goods as a face. He won't EVER be universally accepted. Fans are accustomed to booing him. No matter how much he improves in the ring "he CANNOT wrestle", no matter how good he gets on the mic "his delivery is awful", "he was given good material", "they want to make Roman look strong that's why he looked better" etc.... will. not. work.

If they care about getting a face who will be universally loved then they need to abandon the Reigns face project entirely because it's over and done with. His only path now is to be a heel so his reactions actually match his alignment. Will they do this? It's looking more and more unlikely. The fans don't want him there. They want AJ Styles, they want Finn Balor, they want Rollins, Ambrose...anyone but you Roman (Bray Wyatt voice)

EDIT:

Worth mentioning that there is no one formula to get over. You just get over. You can be horrible on the mic and get over. Horrible in the ring and get over. Roman isn't FoTC over and won't ever be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> At this point Roman Reigns is damaged goods as a face. He won't EVER be universally accepted. Fans are accustomed to booing him. No matter how much he improves in the ring "he CANNOT wrestle", no matter how good he gets on the mic "his delivery is awful", "he was given good material", "they want to make Roman look strong that's why he looked better" etc.... will. not. work.
> 
> If they care about getting a face who will be universally loved then they need to abandon the Reigns face project entirely because it's over and done with. His only path now is to be a heel so his reactions actually match his alignment. Will they do this? It's looking more and more unlikely. The fans don't want him there. They want AJ Styles, they want Finn Balor, they want Rollins, Ambrose...anyone but you Roman (Bray Wyatt voice)
> 
> ...



Well fans have turned on Ambrose too  

Not me, I'm loyal till I ...........see CM PUNK AGAIN!


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well fans have turned on Ambrose too
> 
> Not me, I'm loyal till I ...........see CM PUNK AGAIN!



Because he's become stale. The hate isn't really that deep. He gets 60% cheers. 20% boos and 20% indifference. A gimmick or alignment change will sort him out.

Roman gets 60% boos. 20% cheers and 20% indifference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Because he's become stale. The hate isn't really that deep. He gets 60% cheers. 20% boos and 20% indifference. A gimmick or alignment change will sort him out.
> 
> Roman gets 60% boos. 20% cheers and 20% indifference.



Sometimes even worse 


Cena's managed to fix somewhat of the hate though, so still possible to save Romang. 


Also if Ellsworth wins the title, I wonder how many people will be legit angry here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

I want Kevin Owens to become a brutal beating someone up heel


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sometimes even worse
> 
> 
> Cena's managed to fix somewhat of the hate though, so still possible to save Romang.
> ...



No-one REALLY hated Cena though. He just became slightly stale, everyone knew what kind of a talent Cena was. He was actually extremely over as a SINGLES talent before the Hustle, Loyalty, Respect PG gimmick. Cena's remedy was spending less time on television so people could miss him. Would that work for Roman? Not so sure. Cena is clearly over as fuck since he's still a huge draw for the E.

I don't mind Ellsworth being on TV, but him beating Styles twice was farcical.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

I just don't think Roman is fit for the main event, ultimately.

On the other hand, I think Rusev is ready, so take that as you will.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No-one REALLY hated Cena though. He just became slightly stale, everyone knew what kind of a talent Cena was. He was actually extremely over as a SINGLES talent before the Hustle, Loyalty, Respect PG gimmick. Cena's remedy was spending less time on television so people could miss him. Would that work for Roman? Not so sure. Cena is clearly over as fuck since he's still a huge draw for the E.
> 
> I don't mind Ellsworth being on TV, but him beating Styles twice was farcical.



Well if they are looking for another 'Cena'  then they should restudy how he did get over and finally figure out to let Roman's true persona come out. I do think he can be fixed.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I just don't think Roman is fit for the main event, ultimately.
> 
> On the other hand, I think Rusev is ready, so take that as you will.



See I don't agree with this dude. Roman has the potential and looks, it's just that mismanagement of him has caused his value to drop when it comes to potential marketing cash cow. They need to really stop being stubborn and let Roman grow on his own and keep him away from main event for at least a few months.

Rusev for sure is ready to take that step. Guy's gold on Twitter, and he has the heelish look you want. Strawnman will be next in line after another year or so , they need to take a chance on Lana's man.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I just don't think Roman is fit for the main event, ultimately.
> 
> On the other hand, I think Rusev is ready, so take that as you will.



The issue with Roman is Vince will cut anyone off at the legs just for Roman. So even if a star rises who has much more charisma, in-ring ability and so on and so forth, it's doubtful they'll be allowed to flourish like they would have been even 12 years ago. Let's not forget that Batista and Orton were Vince's two main guys, Cena just became so over that he became the top guy. Daniel Bryan was more or less halted to push Roman when really he was the most over the guy on the roster and should have main evented Mania. So how do you get a true FoTC level talent? If you're not one of Vince's guys you CAN'T be. This is what Vince is saying inadvertently. The "Brass Ring" used to be something "tangible", now it isn't.

I think Roman is a main event talent, but not a FoTC talent at this current point in time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

So that means Dean is Vince's guy?!


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So that means Dean is Vince's guy?!



Roman, Seth and Ambrose are all favoured. But it's Roman > Seth > Ambrose. Ambrose is the one who could potentially breakthrough, but will Vince let him loose? He's the best talent out of the three in the two areas that truly matter (at least to me) and that's mic work and charisma. Unless you have Goldberg level charisma then there is no substitute for bad mic work. There just isn't.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 29, 2016)

I've never actually thought about it that way to be honest.

Roman is Batista. Rollins is Orton and Ambrose is Cena.

Roman is the huge, "powerhouse" type with a great look and is essentially a destroyer. Rollins is the great ring worker who manages to be over no matter what. And Ambrose is the one with the charisma, and the most "IT", he's also the best mic worker.

Forced the comparison a bit, but it'll have to do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Roman, Seth and Ambrose are all favoured. But it's Roman > Seth > Ambrose. Ambrose is the one who could potentially breakthrough, but will Vince let him loose? He's the best talent out of the three in the two areas that truly matter (at least to me) and that's mic work and charisma. Unless you have Goldberg level charisma then there is no substitute for bad mic work. There just isn't.


Well they did have this big year for Ambrose so maybe.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

I've no problem with Reigns. He's a decent main eventer but not someone I'd build the company around. Like Vince tries to do and constantly has the fans turning on him for it. Just let it organically happen.

But the damage has already been done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


>


  /gallery/gxv8Z

thoughts?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I made two JOKE posts which had some truth in them (Roman was better than KO last night in my opinion) and Owens stumbled on the mic. This invoked your response which was "stop shitposting". Then you proceeded to laugh at other comments pretty much discrediting Roman which weren't true as I have proven, yet I was "shit posting"?
> 
> You're looking shaky homie. Don't do this



It's kind of obvious I was referring to this instance and prior ones, but hey at least you actually made some posts that provoked an actual conversation that was about wrestling and wasn't just unfunny shit posts. I laughed because the shit about Goldberg was funny.



WhatADrag said:


> /gallery/gxv8Z
> 
> thoughts?



This link doesn't work


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's kind of obvious I was referring to this instance and prior ones, but hey at least you actually made some posts that provoked an actual conversation that was about wrestling and wasn't just unfunny shit posts. I laughed because the shit about Goldberg was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> This link doesn't work


copy the link into your address. then erase the space between com and / then press enter.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> copy the link into your address. then erase the space between com and / then press enter.



Hmmm....I mean some of it seems legit and some of it seems like BS, I find things like this kind of dubious but I can see the fun in it if you're talent. 

I don't think it's Corbin assuming he's telling the truth about being an 8 year pro with 3 years in WWE. Same with Stroman. Wyatt fits the timeline. I think the Ascension guys do as well.

I mean if this was Corbin it would be pretty cool but I just can't see it being him.

Who he picked as the biggest ring rats though, I actually think those mesh with a lot of the impressions I have. There was something you said about Alexa when the draft first happened that has stayed with me her entire run, and it was that they brought her and Carmella up to the main roster to ring rat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Hmmm....I mean some of it seems legit and some of it seems like BS, I find things like this kind of dubious but I can see the fun in it if you're talent.
> 
> I don't think it's Corbin assuming he's telling the truth about being an 8 year pro with 3 years in WWE. Same with Stroman. Wyatt fits the timeline. I think the Ascension guys do as well.
> 
> ...



I mean that's what they did back in the day right? Carmella and Alexa both have boyfriends right? You'd think they would cheat?

I mean Matt Hardy got injured and we all know what happens after that lmao...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2016)

Hmm, starting SmackDown with the contract signing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

I remember hearing the Rock fucked Trish. is that true?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

This should be AJ and Dean tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

oh shit table match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm a little behind you guys but I think SD promos are more rehearsed and better for it.



WhatADrag said:


> I mean that's what they did back in the day right? Carmella and Alexa both have boyfriends right? You'd think they would cheat?
> 
> I mean Matt Hardy got injured and we all know what happens after that lmao...



Yeah that's true.... I mean when you think about it though this is their prime. This is the best they've probably ever looked in their lives.

Oh I think that Alexa's BF is getting cucked. Carmella isn't cucking Cass. I mean he might be a future world champion who keeps her job.

Think about the downward spiral into Broken Matt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Becky was the face in that contract signing? 



WhatADrag said:


> I understand the time is ticking. But people are like we complain about this shit but since its a legendary match we all wanna see it. FUCK IT!
> You know who suffers right? The face who runs this place! The champ that runs this camp!
> 
> Styles will take an L from Taker at Rumble
> ...



1- The timing sucks, but it is what it is. Like I said, shit outweighs all logic. 
2- Doubt AJ would be really hurt by this. They can still give him a huge W at Mania, and 9/10 he'll probably have MOTN.
3- They can still do Taker vs. Cena without the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm a little behind you guys but I think SD promos are more rehearsed and better for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's on different roster full of dudes while her bf is on nxt lmao. 
Cena smashed mickie 
Batista smashed Melina.

And this was when the they were all on the same rosters so imagine split.

Remember Chris Beniot/Kevin Sullivan? Shit blew my mind when I heard about it on Jericho's podcast. lmao.


And don't know if that matt comment is a compliment or sarcasm for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Becky was the face in that contract signing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fine with this. But a lot of people want that Taker run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> She's on different roster full of dudes while her bf is on nxt lmao.
> Cena smashed mickie
> Batista smashed Melina.
> 
> ...





The Sullivan shit is crazy, he even tried to give Benoit the belt on his last night in WCW



WhatADrag said:


> I'm fine with this. But a lot of people want that Taker run.



It's Taker, it's different dude. These guys aren't created equal, it's like when you let Kobe take 50 shots in his last game or groove one inside to Jeter in his last ASG.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2016)

Its obviously Richard swann


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's Taker, it's different dude. These guys aren't created equal, it's like when you let Kobe take 50 shots in his last game or groove one inside to Jeter in his last ASG.


True. IT's just fuck I don't want AJ in nothing pointless when he's WWE MVP.
I mean Punk lost to Rock he went to face Taker. 
But There is no one for AJ to go too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Its obviously Richard swann



Hopefully 

I think Kendrick should get another run but this division needs a high flyer carrying it right now


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

The Wyatts are getting the titles


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

So much wrestling tonight but I want to continue reading 20th Century.

UGHHHHHHH


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

LMAOOOOOO CARMELLA WILD


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking at that TLC promo and how Nicki and Carmella are airbrushed to look like models and the thought of either one having to go up against Asuka


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Holy shit they're letting Carmella go in on Nicki


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow that segment was actually great


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

The way Carmella keep throwing shots at Cena you would think we getting cena vs carmella soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So much wrestling tonight but I want to continue reading 20th Century.
> 
> UGHHHHHHH


Quality series.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The way Carmella keep throwing shots at Cena you would think we getting cena vs carmella soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

That was the best Carmella has been since she came up

Pretty sure Nicki ass fell out because they blacked the screen


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

cena signed to a movie where hes the dad and hes trying to stop dudes from fucking his daughter


damn cena going full rock on us


come back to the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

elephant john cena!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry, but they legit had to bring in Ellsworth so Dean wouldn't screw up this feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

how this man have a goatee on no chin


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 29, 2016)

He's dead Maggle-


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Rofl I remember that. Its when Big Show was shaved bald by Kurt and his goons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2016)

Very decent big man match.  Harper putting some work there and a nice superplex near the end.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

Why can't they give my boy Harper a bone?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Kane should be jobbing to Harper and Corbin at this stage of his career, hell Mark Henry should be on Smackdown jobbing to these guys as well


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 29, 2016)

Becky, this is PG


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Decade of Wyatt begins tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Just want to say that the roster split started a little over 4 months ago with the build to Summerslam. Orton squashed Miz and devalued the IC title

Now Miz is higher on the card than Orton and arguably the best heel in the entire company


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Won't do =/= Can't do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tell me how many months did Roman trained for this before receiving a clearance from Vince from doing it on live TV?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

God Movement said:


> - Vince's hand picked guy
> - Horrible promos
> - Cena V2 aura
> - Comes across as rather arrogant in interviews
> ...



you just summed up why everyone hates Roman. good job! you deserve a medal!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just want to say that the roster split started a little over 4 months ago with the build to Summerslam. Orton squashed Miz and devalued the IC title
> 
> Now Miz is higher on the card than Orton and arguably the best heel in the entire company



After this Cena/Taker stuff is done. Miz should become champ again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2016)

Heh, I thought Harper was done for the night but there he appeared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Just want to say that the roster split started a little over 4 months ago with the build to Summerslam. Orton squashed Miz and devalued the IC title
> 
> Now Miz is higher on the card than Orton and arguably the best heel in the entire company


I remember I thought Orton got hurt the first night lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

i dont understand camella's gimmick. she does moonwalks and bronco busters and then?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

This match was kind of surreal in the sense that Jason Jordan was going nowhere and teaming with Tye Dillinger and kayfabe didn't even want to be Gable's partner. I actually remember Jove being on Shoot Nation and Gable before anyone else. They just worked with Randy Orton. and Bray Wyatt.

Shit they lost due to interference and not with a stupid ass roll up


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Dean's offense looked legit learned how to throw a working punch


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Grand Amplitude is such a bad ass name for a double team finisher.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't stand Becky Lynch's promos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean's offense looked legit learned how to throw a working punch



He's just flicking his wrist. Probably suffering from carpal tunnel


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I can't stand Becky Lynch's promos.



wait till you hear her say "fook!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Austin Aries got demoted to WWE 205   

he will get buried there and be forgotten fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Austin Aries got demoted to WWE 205
> 
> he will get buried there and be forgotten fuck



Nakamura kicked his eye out


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh shit its in the smackdown arena


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura kicked his eye out



that doesnt make sense. it wasnt his fault. why would they treat him like this? 

i was expecting for Aries to have a title shot also and its the perfect time now since Fat Joe is the champ. it will be like TNA all over again.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 29, 2016)

Alexa might be the best woman promo currently


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura kicked his eye out


I swear we have some of the worst posters lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

205 Live already an improvement over Raw with these vignettes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Fuck this purple shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

AJ burying the tag titles


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

I think Gulak and Nese kind of embody everything wrong with how people view their respective styles. Gulak less so but he is known to have some really gratuitous grapple fuck matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

Rbhsvwvaua hsyevahwygsvwyhwwgwy 
What


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Gulak belongs in the UFC. Neese is such a big guy, he doesnt deserve to be called a Cruiserweight. Its an insult to real cruiserweights


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

What's with the purple ranger in the bottom left corner during replays?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Ellsworth doesnt know how to sell a Styles Clash to the floor. It would make sense if AJ was being soft since Jimmy No Chin will have a heel turn and is actually working for AJ since the beginning. Remember AJ saving Ellsworth's life from botching a Styles CLash?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

This shit been ass so far.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 29, 2016)

Bwah ha ha Cedric Alexander did the hand gesture described in that imgur link


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

What the fuck is this? Seriously, this shit physically offends me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

Jack>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

Don't know why they just can't do this on raw


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know why they just can't do this on raw



For whatever reason they've been holding back Gallagher, Metalik, and Tozawa but honestly you have to think one of those guys would have been able to shine through all the bullshit along with Swann and Cedric.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Gallagher looks like a true troll personified


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Jack>>>


Agreed. dude is a spectacle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> For whatever reason they've been holding back Gallagher, Metalik, and Tozawa but honestly you have to think one of those guys would have been able to shine through all the bullshit along with Swann and Cedric.



I dunno if it's just my taste, but that weird lock up where Davairi just cradled there was horrible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

Once this ends its back to 20th century boys


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I dunno if it's just my taste, but that weird lock up where Davairi just cradled there was horrible.



Where he hogtied him? I could see how someone would mind that spot I think he is able to fit it into matches and sell for his opponents where it's just a spot. When he lost to Tozawa I'm pretty sure he used that spot. I haven't seen his stuff in Progress but word is that WWE really likes him based on those 2 matches in the CWC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

This is some pretty hard hitting offense in this match. Stiff striking sequences I think both guys are bleeding a little.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

This ref annoying as shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

20 people in the crowd lit now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

Good match and result. Crowd ded tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

still cant believe they all got demoted into this shit show. they deserved to be on the main roster. fuck the violet gay ass ropes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

If they just did this on raw these guys would be over.

But what do I know.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

Muh boy Swann is dining tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> If they just did this on raw these guys would be over.
> 
> But what do I know.



Rest holds help build tension


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Holy shit Miz is cohosting Talking Smack


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

Can't get over my boy Swann getting the belt. Hopefully he has a nice little reign with it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know why they just can't do this on raw



Stephanie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 29, 2016)

I think they should maybe do 205 before Smackdown to hype up the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Women should not be allowed to run a wrestling company


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone has ever pointed this out but every time they list guys who were great IC champions it's never anyone from the past 10 years or even 15.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has ever pointed this out but every time they list guys who were great IC champions it's never anyone from the past 10 years or even 15.


Its always people from the golden era. Shows you a problem with the belt.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 29, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Women should not be allowed to run a wrestling company



Stephanie shouldn't at least. It says a lot that Triple H has learned to step away and not hog the spotlight from the wrestlers and she hasn't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has ever pointed this out but every time they list guys who were great IC champions it's never anyone from the past 10 years or even 15.


i mean do we have any great ones besides miz


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Stephanie shouldn't at least. It says a lot that Triple H has learned to step away and not hog the spotlight from the wrestlers and she hasn't.



Yup. Look at Dixie Carter. She's the bane of TNA.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2016)

Styles burying Ellsworth


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Ellsworth is like Chinjao. Next time we see him, he'll have his chin back and befriends AJ Styles


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Flair and politics are always on the same sentence people.
> 
> Sasha should be repackaged and return as New Jill



hahaha awesome Termina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

And y'all still wont respect Ellsworth


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> And y'all still wont respect Ellsworth





I'm convinced that AJ stiffs the hell out of Ellsworth


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Ellsworth doesnt need respect. He needs his chin back


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2016)

Ellsworth must be immortal. He recovered from a broken neck in 2 weeks


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

That was all an act. Ellsworth is an AJ Styles guy. He will screw Dean Ambrose.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2016)

No chin paramecia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Ellsworth and Moria are related. Both of them are losers too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I'm convinced that AJ stiffs the hell out of Ellsworth





God Movement said:


> Ellsworth must be immortal. He recovered from a broken neck in 2 weeks





God Movement said:


> No chin paramecia



This reminds me. Your big avie privileges should be removed by now.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 30, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This reminds me. Your big avie privileges should be removed by now.



Neither you or the admins can stop me. I'm the adman


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

On Talking Smack Miz and AJ shat all over the Ellsworth storyline and rightfully so. 

I don't so much have a problem with him on the roster as much as he's in the main event showing just how easy it is to spread the focus on that portion of the card.

I mean the guy's gimmick is that he's terrible on the mic, in the ring, and he has no chin. Not really sure what he's providing on the main roster that couldn't be had from someone in NXT or hell one of the cruiserweights.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Ellsworth could be useful for Nakamura hype once he debuts. Kinshasa to the chin will permanently alter his jaw line. for the second time!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ellsworth could be useful for Nakamura hype once he debuts. Kinshasa to the chin will permanently alter his jaw line. for the second time!



That's how you make him Chinjao 

But if you're Nakamura you probably want to fuck Ellsworth up something fierce. Dude leaves his country and everything he knows to wrestle in front of 300 people on the Florida loop for NXT at 10 bucks a ticket. Fucking Noah and All Japan draw more than that, Dragon Gate and DDT draw like 2000 people for their shows. Ellsworth has been a ham and egger local indy talent whose in a main event feud with the real WWE champion for like 7 weeks now.

Smackdown is pretty well written and they find ways to make it interesting but imagine if AJ had a secondary feud with someone who was actually talented.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

> The original plan for this past Monday's RAW was for the match between Reigns and Owens to be for Reigns' U.S. title. Originally the live event matches were supposed to be title vs. title, however Stephanie McMahon ruled that only Reigns' U.S. title would be on the line. On RAW, the match was changed to a non-title match with the stipulation that Reigns would face Owens at _WWE Roadblock_ for the belt if he were victorious, which he was.



I feel like on SD they would have put Roman's title on the line as well as the number 1 contendership in order to create more of a logical reason for KO to agree to a match where he's the only one losing something. It's small things like that which make SD the better show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2016)

Aj vs Dean wont be finished at TLC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2016)

I hope it means Dean is champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like on SD they would have put Roman's title on the line as well as the number 1 contendership in order to create more of a logical reason for KO to agree to a match where he's the only one losing something. It's small things like that which make SD the better show.



Who in the hell writes raw


----------



## Kuya (Nov 30, 2016)

Both Raw and SD were good this week. Raw has been good 2 weeks in a row (surprisingly) despite the Sasha/Charlotte thing repeating itself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Well Sasha/Charlotte popped a big number and actually stayed above 3 million viewers for the 3rd hour. Sasha wasn't supposed to drop the title as early, I feel like people are letting that little detail effect the perception. I mean these things may seem small but they change the complexion of the situation. 

That said the match was great. I get that people want to harp on the title changing hands but this is the most groundbreaking women's feud in WWE history and it just seems wrong to never acknowledge it because the title changes. These chicks are constantly trying to one up their previous matches, idk it's just a shame to marginalize the work when 3 years from now people are going to look back on this feud and praise it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Its sad how Paige fucked up. It could have been her vs Charlotte. She couldve been a 3 time Womens champion now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

It's weird af every shield member us title run is trash.

I remember Seth winning it and that's it.
Dean never defended the title.
Now we have Roman not needing the title nor helping the midcards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its sad how Paige fucked up. It could have been her vs Charlotte. She couldve been a 3 time Womens champion now


Yeah Paige should could at least be feuding with Bayley at the moment or even Nia.
But nah she needed that Del Rio dick.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> It's weird af every shield member us title run is trash.
> 
> I remember Seth winning it and that's it.
> Dean never defended the title.
> Now we have Roman not needing the title nor helping the midcards.


Yeah none of them did anything with the belt after winning it. I don't know what's up with that booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Seth's title run was about the Cena feud though, I mean the strength of the run is built on the feat of being a double champion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh and we're a month away from Ricochet and a bunch of other guys being free agents


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh and we're a month away from Ricochet and a bunch of other guys being free agents



When will the bucks be free agents?
The person who I get my sources from. He's always saying "lol good luck at signing the bucks or ricochet...." Then brings up Kota and Sabre Jr not signing.....

Basically stating a lot of guys don't wanna sign with WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2016)

I can't blame them for not wanting to sign. WWE stifles these guys from wrestling how they want and make them follow the WWE style. Which is hard for some of them to adapt to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When will the bucks be free agents?
> The person who I get my sources from. He's always saying "lol good luck at signing the bucks or ricochet...." Then brings up Kota and Sabre Jr not signing.....
> 
> Basically stating a lot of guys don't wanna sign with WWE.


Gotta ask..... Are you Meltzer?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> When will the bucks be free agents?
> The person who I get my sources from. He's always saying "lol good luck at signing the bucks or ricochet...." Then brings up Kota and Sabre Jr not signing.....
> 
> Basically stating a lot of guys don't wanna sign with WWE.



Both of those guys are from different countries though and it's not that ZSJ/Ibushi won't sign with WWE they're not signing with anyone. The Bucks will be free agents after 1/4 presumably.

Ricochet has unofficially said he's going to WWE.

This a lot of guys don't want to sign with WWE thing is so overblown. The dudes who say this are former jobbers like Kevin Thorne who don't even get calls. 

I'm going to make this point in the next section.



[S-A-F] said:


> I can't blame them for not wanting to sign. WWE stifles these guys from wrestling how they want and make them follow the WWE style. Which is hard for some of them to adapt to.



This narrative is true for some guys but the fact is that the majority of them can work the WWE style and quite honestly the WWE style is very similar to the 2005 ROH style except safer. I mean you can trace it back to the Shield and really see it in the US Open run Cena was on. I think pointing to the cruiserweights is somewhat low bearing fruit when you consider the fact that they're atypical of the rest of the card. 

I mean look at the PPV matches, Kallisto pulled out an apron spanish fly.

Young dudes have no reason to sign with WWE when they can work the indies, make 60-80% of a WWE salary and make their own schedule. When you get older and you become a smarter worker is when you get it.

That's not a WWE problem that's a problem for a lot of promotions because again Ibushi and ZSJ aren't signed to anyone, Cody isn't signed to anyone, Ryback isn't signed to anyone, Joe was signed as an independent contractor. 

I mean Chris Hero is the best non-WWE worker in the world and probably the highest paid free lancer in the world, the dude would be in WWE if he didn't become a human tractor. Roderick Strong, Austin Aries, La Sombra, WWE still gets guys who would be at the top of these indy/international cards. 

So when I hear about guys not wanting to sign it's like when someone says they wouldn't pipe Megan Fox because she has messed up thumbs. It's entirely plausible those individuals are out there but most guys are going to lay it down. I mean the 2 most popular international draws in the world's second largest promotion left for WWE a year ago, so when Mordecai and Heidenrich are like yeah I have friends who wouldn't sign there it's just laughable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2016)

True I keep forgetting the WWE style ain't what it used to be. Probably because I've seen how watered down the CW are on RAW compared to CWC or 205 Live.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

*Ricochet Quotes from August:*

Of course, I mean, I would love to [perform in WWE]. Even all the people that I know that have been there, they always tell me, ‘you've got to at least experience it once”. But they tell me “you've got to go there and experience it at least once - whether you like it or not, it's up to you, but you've got to go there and you've got to experience it once.”

And, of course, I would love to go there one day. So hopefully, all my ducks get in line and get in order and I can make it happen, but, I mean, of course, I would love to, but right now, I'm still just kind of doing my thing, doing the New Japan thing, I still [have] got the Lucha [Underground] going on right now. But, of course, one day, I'd really, really, really enjoy to be there one day.

I've got some decisions to make right now. I mean, like, right now, I'm in a position where decisions are needing to be made, so it's actually something that [has] been on my mind here recently. I think I've already made my decision, which one I want to do, if that gives you some suspense, I guess. I think I've already made my mind up, like, which one I want to do. Definitely between now and 2017 some decisions are going to have to be made and stuff's going to have to happen, so I'm just hoping for the best.

--------------------------------------------------------

That “all the people that I know that have been there” includes his roomate Apollo Crews and his girlfriend Tessa Blanchard - combined with reports he turned Lucha Underground down - makes his path seem pretty clear, even if Ricochet is doing his best to build “suspense”.

-------------------------------------------------------

Idk how much luck you need to sign a guy who looks like he's legit just running out the clock on his other deals and already has moved to Orlando.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

seems like a lot of stuff happened on NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2016)

Jay Lethal is really growing on me


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jay Lethal is really growing on me






WhatADrag said:


> seems like a lot of stuff happened on NXT



At the tapings or on the show? Apparently they're starting to role out some of the women for this upcoming tournament at the Full Sail Tapings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> At the tapings or on the show? Apparently they're starting to role out some of the women for this upcoming tournament at the Full Sail Tapings.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Tapings do seem pretty crazy.

Worried about Nakamura though. I wonder if he knew it would take a year in NXT or if he thought he'd get so over he'd be on the main roster by now. I love Nakamura but he's been known to stop giving a fuck and just obviously try less if he's bored. 

Considering the fact he did the job for Joe and the match was an easy 4 stars I think he'll get up for these matches. I just don't want people to start turning on him if he gets tired of wrestling for 300 people for these NXT shows. He's a homerun hitter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

As much as i love to have Richocet, Ospreay and the Young Bucks in the WWE, i think its better for them to stay in the indies.

Vince will nerf the fuck outta these guys. they will probably ban 95% of their moves and Vince will force them to develop a 3 moves of doom.

Young Bucks' superkick so strong, Vince will ban it too


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> As much as i love to have Richocet, Ospreay and the Young Bucks in the WWE, i think its better for them to stay in the indies.
> 
> Vince will nerf the fuck outta these guys. they will probably ban 95% of their moves and Vince will force them to develop a 3 moves of doom.
> 
> Young Bucks' superkick so strong, Vince will ban it too



Smackdown for Bucks and Ospreay

Ricochet will get over on Raw easily. He might need a manager but the shit this guy can do in terms of work and his look? Come on man Vince rocket pushed Balor, even Rock knows Ricochet is a mini-version of him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

it doesnt matter when we wont be entertained since their moves will be banned 

Vince will surely find a way to troll these guys out of spite since they are over than their hand picked favorite Roman Reigns


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

I mean to be fair. WWE gives us what we want nowadays. They just don't execute in anyway that is smart and entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean to be fair. WWE gives us what we want nowadays. They just don't execute in anyway that is smart and entertaining.



It's the evil genie shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean to be fair. WWE gives us what we want nowadays. They just don't execute in anyway that is smart and entertaining.



Triple H is the one giving us what we want not WWE. Vince and Steph are complete hacks and they dont want new comers to outshine them nor their hand picked Cenas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> At the tapings or on the show? Apparently they're starting to role out some of the women for this upcoming tournament at the Full Sail Tapings.


Love his Macho Man tribute better


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

-  Hall of Famer Ric Flair has agreed on a new contract with WWE, according to . Flair is scheduled to be a regular on the RAW brand after endorsing new RAW Women's Champion Sasha Banks on this week's show. Regarding that appearance, it was added to the show just a few hours before RAW went live.

So basically charlotte wins at roadblock with Flair's help then Sasha wins the title back on raw?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> -  Hall of Famer Ric Flair has agreed on a new contract with WWE, according to . Flair is scheduled to be a regular on the RAW brand after endorsing new RAW Women's Champion Sasha Banks on this week's show. Regarding that appearance, it was added to the show just a few hours before RAW went live.
> 
> So basically charlotte wins at roadblock with Flair's help then Sasha wins the title back on raw?


Its an endless cycle. lol



SoulTaker said:


> Smackdown for Bucks and Ospreay
> 
> Ricochet will get over on Raw easily. He might need a manager but the shit this guy can do in terms of work and his look? Come on man Vince rocket pushed Balor, even Rock knows Ricochet is a mini-version of him.


Damn I gotta check out some Ricochet. Gettin endorsed by the great one huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2016)

KO got endorsed by the great one and he can no longer get a clean win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 1, 2016)

This is some Vader level shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> KO got endorsed by the great one and he can no longer get a clean win.



That's just shitty WWE booking.

Both of the world champions are booked like shit.

One can't win matches without interference.

The other lost three times to a jobber.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2016)

Drunk Flair is the besto on live tv


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is some Vader level shit


Jesus! that was vicious as fuck. Surprised he didn't get knocked out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2016)

Greetings from Aruba.

I just read the news. Sasha Banks has her title back!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2016)

I just read that Harper jobbed to Kane again.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just read that Harper jobbed to Kane again.


Yeah I can't believe they did that again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

Kane gonna feud with wyatts. Got fo make him credible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2016)

I actually thought that Kane n Luke Harper match was decent.

I don't know why Kane wins so many matches still. There is legit no pay off for it in the near future.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2016)

Lol Goldberg on Instagram talking about after a well deserved rest ITs time to get back to working out.

He's making it seem like he went through hell and back in that lesnar match.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

Half the crowd left during 205 Live rofl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 1, 2016)

Tye Dillinger really needs to go to Smackdown. He's been ready.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys what's your favorite Anime and Manga of all time?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2016)

What a great cross promotion feud would be is Hardy's vs Wyatts right now. Broken Matt vs Bray Wyatt in promos


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Guys what's your favorite Anime and Manga of all time?


Favorite manga is Vagabond or Space Cobra. Don't have a favorite anime of all time, too many top favorites for me to choose from.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Guys what's your favorite Anime and Manga of all time?


Anime is Cowboy Bebop 

Manga is one piece


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

Shaggy Got to mack out with Daphne


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2016)

Like I've got LoGH, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, HxH, Bebop, Trigun, Golgo 13, Rurouni Kenshin and YYH all swimming around in my head as my all time favorite anime.

I guess right now I'd go with Golgo.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2016)

wut???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> wut???


You heard me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 1, 2016)

Someone needs to be the new "Kane". I'd say poach the rights to Matanza, but he's not all that big in reality is he?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> What a great cross promotion feud would be is Hardy's vs Wyatts right now. Broken Matt vs Bray Wyatt in promos



Would be an immediate watch just to see how insane both can go on each other with promos though the theatrics will have to be a bit low key.  One of the reasons I enjoy the Hardy's current work is due to the amateurish production that gives it it's charm.  



WhatADrag said:


> Guys what's your favorite Anime and Manga of all time?



Hmm, for manga probably Groove Adventure Rave or Full Metal Panic (first manga to Sigma).   Dont' know about anime.  No answer for the anime since I have way too many favorites.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shaggy Got to mack out with Daphne



Is that from the Mystery Inc. series because I recalled it was implied he was also going out with Velma at the start but Scooby started to play the third wheel when he figured out what was going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is that from the Mystery Inc. series because I recalled it was implied he was also going out with Velma at the start but Scooby started to play the third wheel when he figured out what was going on.


Pretty much


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who in the hell writes raw



Mick foley sock


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, for manga probably Groove Adventure Rave or Full Metal Panic (first manga to Sigma).   Dont' know about anime.  No answer for the anime since I have way too many favorites.





[S-A-F] said:


> Like I've got LoGH, Monster, Hajime no Ippo, HxH, Bebop, Trigun, Golgo 13, Rurouni Kenshin and YYH all swimming around in my head as my all time favorite anime.
> 
> I guess right now I'd go with Golgo.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Anime is Cowboy Bebop
> 
> Manga is one piece





[S-A-F] said:


> Favorite manga is Vagabond or Space Cobra. Don't have a favorite anime of all time, too many top favorites for me to choose from.



Was just wondering. always looking for new series to watch and read.
Just started Billy Bat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2016)

enuhito

Can't complain if you don't vote .


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

Meltzer was expanding on his WWE vs. ITV story
Vince decided fairly recently that he does want hot Indies on the WWE Network. For a while there, they obviously didn't want that and, obviously, there's a lot of - it's interesting because a lot of Indies are doing their own stuff, obviously PROGRESS and Revolution Pro have their own streaming services.
He then discusses the relationship between NJPW and Rev Pro and how it would be affected if Rev Pro was on the Network. He goes on to say:
There is a lot of moving parts right now in the wrestling business making moves. Some will surprise a lot of people, some of the moves that are being talked about but we're gonna be...next couple of months we're gonna see - I don't want to say "major changes" in the industry but very interesting moves and interesting changes and we're gonna see different groups, there's gonna be different allies. We have the ROH, New Japan, CMLL alliance so to speak. I think we're going to see a lot of alliances there - including WWE's always been in it of itself and I think WWE is going to be looking to make some alliances as well.


meltzer on the women main eventing

"Raw on 11/28 had good ratings news as the show built around the Sasha Banks title win over Charlotte did 3,107,000 viewers, actually up from the day after Survivor Series and the second highest of the fall season. And that number was drawn against a Green Bay Packers vs. Philadelphia Eagles game that did 13,062,000 viewers, one of the best numbers of the season.

This is the first time you can conclusively say the expanded push of women’s wrestling has been a ratings draw."


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

mick foley's daughter is lit af.

i'd smash her


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> enuhito
> 
> Can't complain if you don't vote .



I voted for Steph as fave diva by accident 

Stupid nightmares

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2016)

> We noted before via The Wrestling Observer Newsletter that the February 12th WWE Elimination Chamber pay-per-view from Phoenix was to be a RAW-exclusive event but that changes to the 2017 pay-per-view schedule were reportedly in the works. In an update, it was  today that Elimination Chamber is now tentatively scheduled to be a SmackDown show. The March 5th Fastlane pay-per-view from Milwaukee was scheduled to be a SmackDown show but that is now tentatively a RAW event.



Smackdown truly is the new flagship show


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I voted for Steph as fave diva by accident
> 
> Stupid nightmares


You just wanna get dominated by steph.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

Steph muscle control might be 300 psi


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown truly is the new flagship show



Nah it just seems someone from raw will win the rumble and elimination chamber will be used as a way to get number 1 contender for SD


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah it just seems someone from raw will win the rumble and elimination chamber will be used as a way to get number 1 contender for SD



Makes sense to me from a booking perspective.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You just wanna get dominated by steph.


No 


WhatADrag said:


> Nah it just seems someone from raw will win the rumble and elimination chamber will be used as a way to get number 1 contender for SD



Huh that really does make sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No


Come on man, no need to hide it. Embrace your masochist side.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

Man if they have roman win at roadblock. . . .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Man if they have roman win at roadblock. . . .



What? 

The endgame will be Roman, always.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> What?
> 
> The endgame will be Roman, always.


I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 2, 2016)

Why does the top Raw champion always have to be a sneaky or weasly heel? why can't they be a bad ass? Kevin Owens should be a huge star.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I voted for Steph as fave diva by accident
> 
> Stupid nightmares


Stupid Idiot!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Come on man, no need to hide it. Embrace your masochist side.





Gibbs said:


> Stupid Idiot!



You know what?! You  both ....


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

*Sophia Grace accepts Nikki Bella’s invite to SmackDown LIVE*

hmmmm who?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> *Sophia Grace accepts Nikki Bella’s invite to SmackDown LIVE*
> 
> hmmmm who?



I just looked that person up. Holy shit is the company serious with this stunt. 


Is Vince hell bent on killing SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

Cody va lethal tonight>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

Cody went full heel and went nuts


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2016)

if lolROman wins i will stop watching WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2016)

FUCKKKK

THIS BRISCOES VS THE YOUNG BUCKS


MATT HARDY GAVE THE BUCKS A WARNING


BROKEN MATT AND BROTHER NERO VS THE YOUNG BUCKS?!?!

JACK

ME 

OFFF


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> FUCKKKK
> 
> THIS BRISCOES VS THE YOUNG BUCKS
> 
> ...


Wait! what?!?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait! what?!?


Anything but wwe looking lit AF right now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> FUCKKKK
> 
> THIS BRISCOES VS THE YOUNG BUCKS
> 
> ...


 
wat in ROH?!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> if lolROman wins i will stop watching WWE



I stopped watching RAW entirely. 

Brock Lesnar in his prime:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wat in ROH?!


Yup.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KYLE O'REILLY IS ROH WORLD CHAMP

I guess that means Cole is going off to NXT...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

@SoulTaker So who's all the upcoming free agents?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Anything but wwe looking lit AF right now.


I still enjoy SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I still enjoy SD.


You right.

TLC Sunday will be great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> I just looked that person up. Holy shit is the company serious with this stunt.
> 
> 
> Is Vince hell bent on killing SD.


Crowd should boo the fuck out of her


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd should boo the fuck out of her



Monster, you dare want to see the tears of an innocent teenager getting her dreams crushed by such a harsh reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Monster, you dare want to see the tears of an innocent teenager getting her dreams crushed by such a harsh reality.


She's not even a teenager yet lol;


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> She's not even a teenager yet lol;



She's 13, pretty much qualifies her as a teenager. 

Anyway, if the WWE is doing this garbage to gain more butts in the seats and eyes on the TV, they might as well double down and invite Rebecca Black while they are at it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd should boo the fuck out of her


Savage af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Brock Lesnar in his prime:



you forgot to include his shoulder tattoo 




Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd should boo the fuck out of her



this. they probably invited her to do Emma's new entrance


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Cena hosting SNL. Getting movie offers out the ass.

I SWEAR on everything I love and own. There were one or two posters in this exact thread telling me people didn't know about Cena nor cared. And he would never make it to the mainstream.

I swear on my entire post count I argued with two of you guys about this last year. I remember because I brought that Cena has over 40 million likes on FB so that should indicate to at least something. And those posters were like "lol nah people only care about Cena in the wrestling world he's not getting offers.. he's no rock!"

Now every week we are hearing about Cena hosting the ESPYs, being on multiple tv shows, being in a bunch up in coming movies.

Meltzer even said he's more likely to work less than 6 months, if that, in 2017. Because he's booked every where else.

I want those posters to come out and admit they were wrong and that WAD was right, like always.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 3, 2016)

Bye Cena.

Better find the new FoTC now Vinnie. Anyway, Cena was retarded for dissing Rock about leaving the E for movies and what not. I think he's now found out that these avenues pay more and it takes far less effort.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2016)

Cena earned it, busted his ass keeping WWE afloat and was probably the most hated top guy in the company (Roman is looking to surpass that). Still they better give Cena shit if he ever does anything like the Rock and fucks off from the company for years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

One positive side of this, Cena taking these long ass breaks prolongs his career so he can keep continuing.

I mean the Undertaker will most likely have a match in 2017 for God sake.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 3, 2016)

Predictions for TLC tommorow:

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler: I say and hope Dolph wins, losing it to the Miz before SS seemed like it was to emphasise how Daniel and Shane give the latter no respect, regardless of the good he's doing for SD because he's a cheat. SS is done now, essentially the Miz can drop the title having one last great match with Dolph (legitimising him again) and carry on his tension with Daniel. My prediction is partly on the basis virtually everything Smackdown has done since the draft worked out in the long run.

Baron Corbin vs Kalisto: Corbin ends this year with a bang finally getting the chance to absolutely mutilate Kalisto before pinning him. Hopefully, it'll be a fair length making Kalisto look tough and someone that won't go on without a fight, while Corbin looks like a complete sadist.

Nikki Bella vs Carmella: That person in disguise attacks Nikki again and costs her the match against Carmella, which would expand on the whole mystery of who this person is, opening  the door for a new fued.

Becky Lynch vs Alex Bliss: Becky, as great as Alexa has been doing, I believe Smackdown creative are trying to make Becky seem legit after being the brunt of Charlotte and Sasha for so long. This whole feud feels like it's acknowledgeing her pre-draft status and this is her proving she's a true champion.

The Wyatt Family vs Heath Slater and Rhino: Creative are pulling their head out their ass with booking the Wyatt's now, as great a social experiment Beauty and the man beast was, they know breaking the up lifting fairy tale of Heath becoming a fair deal, will make which ever person does it can be seen as a serious heel with no time for a man that's got kids. The Wyatts are a perfect choice for this and they can interchange between upper card singles contenders and a tag team, which will help the tag division feel even more over.

Dean Ambrose vs AJ Styles: Only two things I really know is that AJ will probably win and this match is gonna kick ass. Dean can put on good extreme matches, unless his opponent is named Brock Lesnar and AJ... is AJ. We can expect some cool spots and a lot of grit. I'm not too sure how James Ellsworth will tie up with the match, whether his antics will cost Dean and he then lashes out on James to turn heel or not is beyond me.

Did I miss any matches? Do y'all agree?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Bye Cena.
> 
> Better find the new FoTC now Vinnie. Anyway, Cena was retarded for dissing Rock about leaving the E for movies and what not. I think he's now found out that these avenues pay more and it takes far less effort.


He found him in the Shield boys. Vince won't rest until the fans yield to Roman. 

Cena was just being a hater. Couldn't stand Rock being more over despite never being around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Monster, you dare want to see the tears of an innocent teenager getting her dreams crushed by such a harsh reality.





[S-A-F] said:


> Savage af.





TerminaTHOR said:


> you forgot to include his shoulder tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should chant you cant sing


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2016)

how many times does Roman have to tank the ratings before he gets push down to low card


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 3, 2016)

Nakamura won




WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker So who's all the upcoming free agents?



Ricochet
Young Bucks
Adam Cole(apparently)
Kenny Omega(unlikely)
Angelico

WWE is already doing a raid on the UK they got Tommy End. I mean personally wish they had gotten Scurll and Ospreay but whatever. There's other guys we may not know are free agents but are too, I mean Gran Metalik was an underutilized New Japan talent who looks like he's going to be a value add to the cruiserweights.

What if some random person like Volador Jr comes loose and they sign him for the cruiserweight division?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Wonder when Joe will be called up.. TLC? Monday or Tuesday? At rumble? The week after rumble?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wonder when Joe will be called up.. TLC? Monday or Tuesday? At rumble? The week after rumble?


Mostly Rumble.  Joe vs Naka is set to take place at Takeover San Antonio


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Monster, you dare want to see the tears of an innocent teenager getting her dreams crushed by such a harsh reality.



also I'm proving what it takes to be a true heel in this day and age


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mostly Rumble.  Joe vs Naka is set to take place at Takeover San Antonio


Looks like a triple threat considering bobby roode won number 1 contender


---------

Nxt Japan was taped for this Wednesday!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Looks like a triple threat considering bobby roode won number 1 contender
> 
> 
> ---------
> ...



Will be fun


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 3, 2016)

So I'm seeing all the accomplishments of the Rock..I really can't see how he isn't the biggest wrestler in WWE history.I know Stone Cold had the best rivalry but Rocky has accomplished more things in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2016)

It's because of Austin that the Rock became big


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> So I'm seeing all the accomplishments of the Rock..I really can't see how he isn't the biggest wrestler in WWE history.I know Stone Cold had the best rivalry but Rocky has accomplished more things in my opinion.


Austin's the biggest draw of all time basically.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Joe is supposedly getting his rematch in Melbourne live event, people said that match is getting filmed too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2016)

Hearing Young Bucks aren't going to the WWE because the WWE isn't offering six figures.

It looks like the only for sure talents going to WWE are Cole and Lethal


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe is supposedly getting his rematch in Melbourne live event, people said that match is getting filmed too.


I was hoping this one would be televised but if the next one is that makes up for it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2016)

TLC Predictions:

Bray and Orton win.
Carmella wins.
Alexa wins and becomes the new champion.  (I'm hopeful.)
The Miz wins.
Korbin wins.
AJ Styles wins.

In other words, I'm predicting a bad night for babyfaces.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eva Marie is responsible for Carmella's win.  It is also revealed that she attacked Nikki prior to Survivor Series.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> TLC Predictions:
> 
> Bray and Orton win.
> Carmella wins.
> ...



I agree. But Nikki Bella wins. I don't see two heel women winning in one night and I definitely don't see Super Nikki taking a loss. Becky Lynch is booked like a geek, nerd bird so Alexa Bliss winning makes sense, because Vince is clearly higher on Bliss than Lynch. Then again, so am I. I love you Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I think it makes sense to have a final match between Alexa and Becky at the Rumble.  I don't see who they feud with next if Becky wins tonight.

So it is either Alexa or Becky in controversial fashion.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 4, 2016)

Well not just that, Alexa is the best woman on the SD roster and she deserves a title run.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Well not just that, Alexa is the best woman on the SD roster and she deserves a title run.


Well yeah, totally agree with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm conflicted. On one hand Becky will look reeeal bad if she loses but on the other hand I want Alexa to win.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

i would like to see the Tag Title match open up the card.

Rhyno/Slater vs. the Wyatt Family
Carmella vs. Nikki
The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler
Kalisto vs. Baron Korbin
Becky vs. Alexa
Dean vs. AJ

I think that would be a pretty good order.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I agree. But Nikki Bella wins. I don't see two heel women winning in one night and I definitely don't see Super Nikki taking a loss. Becky Lynch is booked like a geek, nerd bird so Alexa Bliss winning makes sense, because Vince is clearly higher on Bliss than Lynch. Then again, so am I. I love you Alexa.


It won't be a clean loss for Nikki, so she won't be detrimented even as Super Nikki. Becky will have a hard time recovering from another loss, while Alexa can remain over with either outcome. Lynch needs to win some more to solidify herself, then she can put Alexa or who ever else over.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2016)

Larcher said:


> It won't be a clean loss for Nikki, so she won't be detrimented even as Super Nikki. Becky will have a hard time recovering from another loss, while Alexa can remain over with either outcome. Lynch needs to win some more to solidify herself, then she can put Alexa or who ever else over.



All those things SHOULD happen. But I don't think they will. I don't think management is high on Becky Lynch as champ if reports of certain people backstage hating her accent is true. And too many heels aren't going to run off with wins, and this is Super Nikki. She's going to win.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> All those things SHOULD happen. But I don't think they will. I don't think management is high on Becky Lynch as champ if reports of certain people backstage hating her accent is true. And too many heels aren't going to run off with wins, and this is Super Nikki. She's going to win.


Ugh fuckin terrible how management has a hard time accepting people's accents.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2016)

With all that said, I'm a fan of Carmella and wish she won. Becky Lynch is all right. But her promo material is cringe worthy 80% of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Carmella is getting better on the mic.  But her in-ring work is pretty bad.  Awful move set.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2016)

God Movement said:


> With all that said, I'm a fan of Carmella and wish she won. Becky Lynch is all right. But her promo material is cringe worthy 80% of the time.


I'M THE ROCKY BALBOA OF THE WWE!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Becky does have bad promos.  On talking smack before Survivor Series, she was determined to compare the SD team to junkyard dogs... And it was forced and terrible.  And last week she was trying to focus on honey badgers.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 4, 2016)

Keep her away from the mic... I'll agree to that.

However I did raise my eye brows when she called Alexa a bitch.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'M THE ROCKY BALBOA OF THE WWE!



Dat material

She isn't that bad on the mic. But her MATERIAL is dreadful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Is the WWE really going to push Eva Marie into the title hunt when she comes back?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Apparently Dunn aint too high on Becky. I think they should just let her talk normally and not pause too much. Her thicc asf accent makes her different.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is the WWE really going to push Eva Marie into the title hunt when she comes back?



I can only hope


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Becky does have bad promos.  On talking smack before Survivor Series, she was determined to compare the SD team to junkyard dogs... And it was forced and terrible.  And last week she was trying to focus on honey badgers.


The honey badger shit had me scratching my head.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apparently Dunn aint too high on Becky. I think they should just let her talk normally and not pause too much. Her thicc asf accent makes her different.


Becky was a good first SD champion.  She was just unlucky that Alexa grew so quickly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm okay with Daniel Bryan coming out and screwing the Miz out of his match somehow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Some of u guys new avatars and signatures.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I can easily imagine a women's heel faction forming on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Apparently Dunn aint too high on Becky. I think they should just let her talk normally and not pause too much. Her thicc asf accent makes her different.



Dunn is apparently high on dem buckteeth doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker T looking like he wants to smack the shit out of Rosenberg.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

What?  Nikki and Carmella are coming up next??  On the pre-show?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Booker T looking like he wants to smack the shit out of Rosenberg.


They need Lita.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

> Frank Palmer has an article  about one of the site's writers attending a Sting appearance this past Friday in Ohio. They asked him if he plans to return to  for another match, to which he replied, "[at this point], I don't know."



He still wants that Taker match


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

"I thought your name was Peter, not Mark"

Jesus book


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Booker mean mugging Daniel hard af

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Great promo for Alexa/Becky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> "I thought your name was Peter, not Mark"
> 
> Jesus book



Savage.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Booker mean mugging Daniel hard af


Even Renee Young had to call him out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

SD definitely does better with less as far as the women's division is concerned.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

10 man tag??  Ugh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Saw Peter Rosenburg

He's from ESPN?

Yeah dude's grimey.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Are they seriously trying to make Ryder vs. Hawkins a thing?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Mojo Rawley is just the worst.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> He found him in the Shield boys. Vince won't rest until the fans yield to Roman.
> 
> Cena was just being a hater. Couldn't stand Rock being more over despite never being around.



And now Cena looks like the biggest hypocrite on Earth.

I hope he gets more shitty roles like the one he had on Amy Schumer's dumpster fire of a movie.

The less I have to see him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Hot crowd for a match featuring basically a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

renee is gorgeous


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Go to the back of the line Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Go to the back of the line Dean.



Same can be said for jobber Harley


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

No offense Dean.  I get that he is your favorite wrestler; and I respect that.  But I'm an AJ Styles fan.  This feud has been going on for a while.  I'm ready to see AJ in a new program.  I guess Ellsworth is owed a title shot though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No offense Dean.  I get that he is your favorite wrestler; and I respect that.  But I'm an AJ Styles fan.  This feud has been going on for a while.  I'm ready to see AJ in a new program.  I guess Ellsworth is owed a title shot though.



I was an AJ fan but the jerking off he gets got me annoyed. He's being treated by smarks as the Cena of their era 

Funny enough though nobody cares what Dean does after.........CENA styles is gonna have title, Taker, and Mania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Picked the first match correctly.  It just makes sense to start the PPV with this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Orton og theme!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Wyatts have to win.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Time to watch my boy Bray win his first WWE Gold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton og theme!



I thought so too. lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh god.  Otunga.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Time to watch my boy Bray win his first WWE Gold


can you imagine if they decide to have Orton turn here?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeez the WWE servers are so shit. Still can't believe i still get frequent lags during PPVs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can you imagine if they decide to have Orton turn here?


Don't even want to entertain that possibility


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't even want to entertain that possibility



I'm just saying 

Not that I'd want that either, Orton and Bray as a team are quite entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can you imagine if they decide to have Orton turn here?


Way too soon for Orton to turn on Bray.  That would be poor booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Never thought I'd see the day that Heath would actually semi credible in a match vs Bray or Orton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Way too soon for Orton to turn on Bray.  That would be poor booking.



Uh poor booking is still quite strong in this company


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

The Wyatts won a fucking title match!

Dat team synergy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

FINALLY. Bray is a Champion. SO are they Freebirding it or is it just Orton and Bray?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

oh wow company actually giving them a push


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Cool finish too. This makes Wyatt seem smart for recruiting Orton and Orton look powerful asf.



Shirker said:


> The Wyatts won a fucking title match!
> 
> Dat team synergy



They saw that Mahvel trailer last night.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Okay, that entire segment was fuckin' baller.



kurisu said:


> They saw that Mahvel trailer last night.



"MvCI doesn't have assists, but we sure as fuck do."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Probably freebirding.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean building up for his job tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah they're freebirding. Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ is so much more ridiculously over than Dean right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

I agree. Judging by the whole sharing the title bit during the celebration its most likely Freebird. Which is good. Promotes the Family dynamic more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Learn to get better on Mic chosen one of the Interwebz AJ styles


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

2 for 2 on card order predictions.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Learn to get better on Mic chosen one of the Interwebz AJ styles



Eh, that one was actually pretty solid, to be fair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

Big cass gave Carmella the boot.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Time for Ambrose to go back to the midcard where he belongs.

Styles deserves better opponents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Eh, that one was actually pretty solid, to be fair.



Not really. Sounded like a generic heel comment that all genetic heels make 

plus I'm at a point where everyone's made me hate AJ so fuck giving him credit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn.  Suplex into the ropes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Time for Ambrose to go back to the midcard where he belongs.
> 
> Styles deserves better opponents.



Kinda like FATSO owens should be 

Overrated fat boy should be buried by Roman Reigns


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

I would gladly let Carmella hit me with a kendo stick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Those kendo stick shots would be something if Charlotte didn't no sell the fuck out of them last week.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kinda like FATSO owens should be
> 
> Overrated fat boy should be buried by Roman Reigns



BABYGURL already beat Steen clean Monday. 

Nice try through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I would gladly let Carmella hit me with a kendo stick



You masochist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL already beat Steen clean Monday.
> 
> Nice try through.



Next time for the belt


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

This match wild


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

What the fuck. That kick was stiff as shit. We sure Carmella didn't crack a rib?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

I would think Carmella would hurt less seeing as she has no ass to speak off


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Next time for the belt



BABYGURL WITH ALL DAT GOLD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Carmella took all the nasty hits in this match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

That ended up being pretty easy and anti-climactic.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Burn in my light played tonight all is well


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

Was not Nattie, was Eva Marie.


----------



## rborges01 (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was an AJ fan but the jerking off he gets got me annoyed. He's being treated by smarks as the Cena of their era
> 
> Funny enough though nobody cares what Dean does after.........CENA styles is gonna have title, Taker, and Mania


I agree completely I was hyped for aj styles when he first came  but to be honest right now I'm at the point that I actually want cena to beat him at wrestlemania that's how bad I'm sick of him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Burn in my light played tonight all is well



I missed it


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I missed it


sucks 2 be yooooooou

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not really. Sounded like a generic heel comment that all genetic heels make
> 
> *plus I'm at a point where everyone's made me hate AJ so fuck giving him credit *



lel 

But yeah, AJ's promos are as generic as generic can get (that's my one problem with them tbh), but sometimes that's kinda all you need. Finn's no genius mic technician either, for instance. And Cesaro is...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL WITH ALL DAT GOLD.



You say this right now ..........but you will still say this, damn you to hell for making me get angry like a dumb fanboy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

I mean it'd would either have to be Natalya or Eva Marie. Still would have been better to have Carmella gloat about knowing who attacked her THEN Natalya comes out from the back to blindside her but whatever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> lel
> 
> But yeah, AJ's promos are as generic as generic can get (that's my one problem with them tbh), but sometimes that's kinda all you need. Finn's no genius mic technician either, for instance. And Cesaro is...



To be fair AJ has been super pushed in just one year.  It's funny cause it started of bad with him jobbing to Jericho.................now having jobbed to Ellsworth..................huh. 

AJ can get better though. He doesn't need to be amazing but better than average would make him all around.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz should win this clean IMO. Want this feud done and dusted once and for all like how they are hyping it up to be.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

3 for 3 on card order predictions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

At least Miz vs Dean will be fun ............................


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose can feud with Miz next.  Miz deserves to be elevated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Cool ass promo vid

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

This match hype- promo is fucking epic.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz should win this clean IMO. Want this feud done and dusted once and for all like how they are hyping it up to be.



That'd be a weird booking decision given that every single time he's been in the ring, he's been "beaten" until his wife stepped in. Hell, not just with Ziggler, anyone.

I'd be into Miz being able to do things on his own, but not at a random match like tonight.

This video package is the fuckin' shit by the way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That'd be a weird booking decision given that every single time he's been in the ring, he's been "beaten" until his wife stepped in.
> 
> I'd be into Miz being able to do things on his own, but not at a random match like tonight.
> 
> This video package is the fuckin' shit by the way.


Ehh I've seen weirder. Though tbh I'm fine with whoever wins as long as the match is dope as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Bryan should actually get his hands dirty and screw the Miz.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

"GO BACK TO REAL WORLD! NO ONE LIKES YOU!"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn a Bryan-Miz feud would be so so sweet. Shame it can't happen anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck. Dolph coming in with the power of freedom.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> BAYGURL





Dean Ambrose said:


> You say this right now ..........but you will still say this, damn you to hell for making me get angry like a dumb fanboy



You should't take WWE so seriously.

It's a joke in the wrestling world.

I just make fun of the bad booking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Shane-o got his chinese buds a spot in commentary.  



Rukia said:


> Bryan should actually get his hands dirty and screw the Miz.



That would be wild


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn a Bryan-Miz feud would be so so sweet. Shame it can't happen anymore.


They will have a 7 second match at Wrestlemania.  A cocky Miz will turn around and eat a running knee.  Pinfall.  Match over.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

This genuine heat for Miz, fuck. 

He makes all the heels in this brand look like shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> You should't take WWE so seriously.
> 
> It's a joke in the wrestling world.
> 
> I just make fun of the bad booking.



I know but honestly I don't think he's gonna get another shot at the title


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Otunga is horrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

dat selling by Ziggler


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dat selling by Ziggler



Ziggler - Best bump on current roster
Zayn - Best sell on current roster

They should form a tag team. Constantly scare the shit out of the audience. The comebacks would be glorious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Otunga is horrible



A literal dick fart would be better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Otunga is annoying asf.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> A literal dick fart would be better.



Yeah, but I think Tazz is interested in commentary anymore.


----------



## rborges01 (Dec 4, 2016)

I wouldn't mind dean having a feud with the undertaker at wrestlemania. It would make sense since he eliminated aj styles at survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

That spot was so simple and so stupid, but so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

That was just a mid to top rope elbow rope with a bouncing effect. 

Fuck the dude who came up with that spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz chants

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

dat fake reaction from the kid


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz chants? Surprising but appreciated.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

That kid was so happy that Ziggler almost died


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> That kid was so happy that Ziggler almost died



Maybe he's actually a midget hired by WWE to promote Miz


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz mocking D-Bry


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

What match was this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Crowd hype for this match. Good.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What match was this?


Early into this ladder match


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

This is a good ass match. Feels really fresh. Lots of spots that make me wonder why previous competitors never thought of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

has a figure four with a ladder ever been done before?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz trying to actually cripple Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Come on.  Miz wins clean!  Make it happen!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh damn I think miz may have hurt this knee.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

How long until AJ Styles ?I only want to watch him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz is working this match perfectly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

dat selling by Miz


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> How long until AJ Styles ?I only want to watch him


An hour?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh shit, I think Miz actually fucked his leg.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> has a figure four with a ladder ever been done before?



Plenty

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Top tier selling by Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

ok that bouncing power bomb to the ladder hurt me


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, I think Miz actually fucked his leg.


He legit cursed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm surprised they had a spot in mind for that ladder.  It seems like it could have easily fallen off by now.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ok that bouncing power bomb to the ladder hurt me



The bouncing powerbomb is probably the best addition to his arsenal Miz has ever made.



Legend said:


> He legit cursed



"MOTHERFF---!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck. dis gewd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rborges01 (Dec 4, 2016)

Come on please let it be just miz selling it he can't get injured now.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn't couldn't submit my predictions in time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz outwrestling Roman with those moves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The selling, the story telling, the individuals having chemistry, da wrassling.

You put it all together and you get some thing gud


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

5star match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Great match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

This match... was really, really, fucking good.
And that finish was amazing.


Current Miz > NXT Owens. There. I said it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmm not surprised Miz won. WWE trying to keep their heels strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz is the most improved wrestler PERIOD.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Ziggler definitely looks like a loser on the floor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dolph looking like he ded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz with dat true heel showmanship. ending the match via 2 low blows


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz is a great heel


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler definitely looks like a loser on the floor.



Anyone would look like dat if someone busted all your nuts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Hoping that if Dean vs AJ is over tonight, they need to pull a trade for Cesaro and Sami .

Cesaro vs AJ feud would be good for everyone involved.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Miz is the most improved wrestler PERIOD.



I can't fucking disagree. I don't know if being under the pen of Smackdown's writers is making him care more, or if he just plain got fed up with his critics, but he has revitalized himself in the ring like nobody's business.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Anyone would look like dat if someone busted all your nuts



Twice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Bathroom break match up next?  I correctly predicted the card order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I can't fucking disagree. I don't know if being under the pen of Smackdown's writers is making him care more, or if he just plain got fed up with his critics, but he has revitalized himself in the ring like nobody's business.



He's grabbing da brass ring Maggle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hoping that if Dean vs AJ is over tonight, they need to pull a trade for Cesaro and Sami .
> 
> Cesaro vs AJ feud would be good for everyone involved.


What about Dean to Raw?  It seems like separating him from his Shield buddies is a mistake.

(Obviously Smackdown should get a lot back for Ambrose.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

@Shirker 

Capt and Morrigan confirmed for Infinite.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Ric Flair would be proud!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What about Dean to Raw?  It seems like separating him from his Shield buddies is a mistake.
> 
> (Obviously Smackdown should get a lot back for Ambrose.)


NO! I don't want him ever back on the Shield 

Seth and Roman already have Vince and Hunter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Corbin should win this then feud with Miz or Ambrose next.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

The Miz is the new Dirtiest Player in the Game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The Miz is the new Dirtiest Player in the Game


Awoooosome!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

lol JBL makes it sounds like a burial.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

That thirsty ass chick in the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Dead crowd won't care when Kalisto gets rekted


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

is the network freezing for you guys?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol Corbin just caught the chair and said fuck that. I love this guy so much.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Shirker
> 
> Capt and Morrigan confirmed for Infinite.



I heard. She looks amazing.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> is the network freezing for you guys?



Nah. Been running pretty smoothly for me so far.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Was JBL about to call Kalisto a bitch?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Kalisto better win this or he gets deported


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamn he's just ragdolling him


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

I bet my account Corbin will drop Kalisto on the floor with the Deep 6


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kalisto better win this or he gets deported


The wall hasn't been built yet so he'll be back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I heard. She looks amazing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The wall hasn't been built yet so he'll be back



Kalisto gets deported to Lucha Underground lol

and this is a mismatch. Corbin should be feuding with Harper not this vanilla midget


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Doom was a fun game


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Corbin did sort of get de-pushed here.  Removed from the SS match.  Forced to compete against a Cruiserweight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Then she proceeds to show them to audience and her


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

This is an entertaining cool-off match.  And it puts additional pressure on Alexa and Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Corbin is a bully. he feels mighty feuding with cruiserweights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I bet my account Corbin will drop Kalisto on the floor with the Deep 6


Called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn this is kinda stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

*_They_ look amazing


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Megaman X looking retarded on Infinite.

Has a command re-skin that does absolutely nothing


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is pretty cool actually


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Is Baron Corbin getting rekt by Kalisto with a steel chair?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

So they're dragging this match so Becky vs Alexis goes shorter huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Chair headshot?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Is Baron Corbin getting rekt by Kalisto with a steel chair?



I mean it's an equalizer so yeah ........ if it was just Kalisto himself serving a whooping on Baron, then you could worry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

GODDAMN THAT LOOKED BRUTAL


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

3/4 on results so far.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia's right, that was a pretty good cool down match. Pretty basic stuff, but got the job done and didin't feel like a total waste of time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

That was a pretty enjoyable match. Corbin most likely will never get a MOTY but his matches are fun to watch as of late.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Baron Corbin made the table easier for Alexa and Becky to strip?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

"IT'LL BE THEIR, END, OF DAYS!"
Don't give Corbin a catchphrase, plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Mauro was the only dude selling that shit. Otunga was chilling like he's about to get his dick sucked.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mauro was the only dude selling that shit. Otunga was chilling like he's about to get his dick sucked.



Well... he's more ripped than Corbin, so I guess it's... fitting?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Becky vs Alexis will end with a shocking twist...............it will have a table actually broken in a women's match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Otunga.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mauro was the only dude selling that shit. Otunga was chilling like he's about to get his dick sucked.


Can't wait for Phillips to replace Otunga. Guy can't sell a match to save his life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Well... he's more ripped than Corbin, so I guess it's... fitting?



Didn't he job to Hornswoggle?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Didn't he job to Hornswoggle?



I'm graspin' at straws here, man.

_Someone's_ gotta explain away Otunga's shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I just watch Alexa's facial expressions during all of her promos.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

I agree with Alexa.I also wanna vomit when Becky speaks.Go Alexa!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Honestly have no idea who I want to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't believe I missed Burn in My light Randy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

I want Bliss to show more sass as she's walking to the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

This is gonna be one of those matches where I'll be happy no matter what.

If Alexa wins: Yay, Alexa gettin' dat push
If Becky wins: Makes sense. This is the first feud after all.

Either way, this has been pretty well put together, and both of them are gonna come out of it looking good. Lesse what happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I want Bliss to show more sass as she's walking to the ring.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

>Table match
>Alexa places table back under ring

Oh, Bliss. Even when you're fucking up, you're adorable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Well that was fucking dumb of Bliss.......... why would you put away the table you need to win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> >Table match
> >Alexa places table back under ring
> 
> Oh, Bliss. Even when you're fucking up, you're adorable.


Beat me to it


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Bliss is gonna win I'm guessing?

With company. They HATE the commentators.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

twisted bliss.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Did anyone notice the monitor under the ring? Here comes the Ellsworth shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Did anyone notice the monitor under the ring? Here comes the Ellsworth shit



Yeah


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is ending with Twisted Bliss through the table. Whether or not its to a prone Becky on the table or an empty table is the real question here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

boy that table looks badly angled


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

why would throwing a table do anything?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

I want to smash Alexa really bad. But my dick isnt letting me :ningen

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

That escalated quickly

--------

Aayyy, check it out! Bliss got her some SD gold!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep Bliss got it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Another women's title change . Surprise


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

About time.  The women's titles are on the right women.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't cry Becky. I still luv you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Another women's title change . Surprise


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want to smash Alexa really bad. But my dick isnt letting me :ningen


Does this mean your gay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

da fuq is all this?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Becky will get a rematch at the next PPV.  And Alexa can build some really strong heat by being a bitchy cocky champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Becky had to lose to move the feud forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Does this mean your gay



No son. I survived cancer you heathen


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Interviewbot gets on everyone's nerves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Mainevent already? Damn, this ppv went by fast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Becky had to lose to move the feud forward.


It makes sense but what hurts it for me is what Raw's women's division did kinda makes me hate this changing of titles.

I get it though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa shoulda double tapped Becky. Shoulda hit the Twisted Bliss twice


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It makes sense but what hurts it for me is what Raw's women's division did kinda makes me hate this changing of titles.
> 
> I get it though.


As long as they don't play hot potato with the title and act like only Becky and Alexa are the only Women on the roster they should be fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As long as they don't play hot potato with the title and act like only Becky and Alexa are the only Women on the roster they should be fine



So that means for now Becky has to lose the next match?  Damn sucks being a Becky and Ambrose fan tonight


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As long as they don't play hot potato with the title and act like only Becky and Alexa are the only Women on the roster they should be fine


Alexa holding till Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So that means for now Becky has to lose the next match?  Damn sucks being a Becky and Ambrose fan tonight


So be it.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Has a single face won tonight...?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose is getting a lot of boos.

AJ is more over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose booed 



Shirker said:


> Has a single face won tonight...?



December PPVs tbh. Has to make it so that the faces are chasing the heel title holders for Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Has a single face won tonight...?


I predicted this.

Nikki won though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Has a single face won tonight...?


Nikki won. American Alpha, Apollo Crews and Hype Bros won on the Pre-Show


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

How long til Ellsworth runs in?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Death of the babyface thanks to AJ styles


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I predicted this.
> 
> Nikki won though.



Oh right. I was doing laundry for that one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Death of the babyface thanks to AJ styles



Yo' boy just ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Eh I'm done for the night.

I'm at least hoping for an Ambrose heel turn. If he does, fuck everyone tonight who boo'd him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo' boy just ass.


Kinda like your comments?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kinda like your comments?



No. Like how you run out of ammo quickly and resort to personal attacks


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

"AJ get up! "

----------

Nice try WWE, trying to get us to honestly believe Dean would jump off of something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> No. Like how you run out of ammo quickly and resort to personal attacks



That's cause unlike you , I genuinely like a wrestler and stay loyal.  So obviously it's easier to shit on my fave.

Since you have like billions of favorites, it's easier to go after your comments. 

Plus all the shitting you do of Ambrose constantly gets annoying. I don't disagree with your assessments but eventually repeating them over and over is just annoying.

Plus I was joking dude. I have no ill will towards you . 

Just kinda sad how everyone's turn on Ambrose so rigidly fast.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's cause unlike you , I genuinely like a wrestler and stay loyal.  So obviously it's easier to shit on my fave.
> 
> Since you have like billions of favorites, it's easier to go after your comments.
> 
> ...



Eh. You just gotta learn to roll with it is all.
If I got miffed off whenever this thread trashed one of my favorites for no adequate reason, I'd've pulled a Kyuubi Naruto and fucked off years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's cause unlike you , I genuinely like a wrestler and stay loyal. So obviously it's easier to shit on my fave.
> 
> Since you have like billions of favorites, it's easier to go after your comments.
> 
> ...



When have I not been loyal to my legit faves?

You were shitting on AJ and I replied back.

So was I. 

It's called critique. More like shitposting, but still critique.



Shirker said:


> Eh. You just gotta learn to roll with it is all.
> If I got miffed off whenever this thread trashed one of my favorites for no adequate reason, I'd've pulled a Kyuubi Naruto and fucked off years ago.



I wonder if that guy still hates me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Eh. You just gotta learn to roll with it is all.
> If I got miffed off whenever this thread trashed one of my favorites for no adequate reason, I'd've pulled a Kyuubi Naruto and fucked off years ago.


but see everyone's done it . WWE with Austin Podcast, the fans, here, ...everywhere.

It's utter frustration. Here's the thing too, Ambrose doesn't give a darn to improve. He doesn't care so it's even more annoying . Unlike Roman fans other than GOD, it's clearly visible how Ambrose can't work a damn match to save his life. The value of just having a character, and the ability to speak doesn't matter to anyone anymore if we can be honest. It's about matches. That's kinda why I do hate this new era of wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> When have I not been loyal to my legit faves?
> 
> You were shitting on AJ and I replied back.
> 
> ...



I'm only shitting on AJ cause of butthurtness though 

He's definitely main eventer but fuck if Ambrose only has had a two month reign and that was enough to turn people off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm only shitting on AJ cause of butthurtness though



My bad, I should've known that


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Great match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

JESUS, THAT CHAIR SPOT!



kurisu said:


> I wonder if that guy still hates me.




Eh, who cares? Someone who fancied himself such an apt debater wouldn't have turned tail after being disagreed with one too many times. He lost a good portion of the respect I had for him that day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

JESUS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Lol AJ's tights ripped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> My bad, I should've known that



It's cool dude. I know AJ is phenomenal.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ has a rip in his pants


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

I was confident that AJ would win tonight but idk....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

That rip is dangerously close to the butthole area


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

fuck it I'll watch it and enjoy just like Kenju probably is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Does AJ want to die in a WWE ring?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That rip is dangerously close to the butthole area


I know.  How big would that tear need to be to stop the match?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

HOLY HELL!
DEAN JUMPED OFF OF SOMETHING!!!



Dean Ambrose said:


> but see everyone's done it . WWE with Austin Podcast, the fans, here, ...everywhere.
> 
> It's utter frustration. Here's the thing too, Ambrose doesn't give a darn to improve. He doesn't care so it's even more annoying . Unlike Roman fans other than GOD, it's clearly visible how Ambrose can't work a damn match to save his life. The value of just having a character, and the ability to speak doesn't matter to anyone anymore if we can be honest. It's about matches. That's kinda why I do hate this new era of wrestling.



Eh, I don't hate it, but I see what you mean.

I'm plowin through NXT whenever I have free time, and while it's a great show, being the traditionalist I am, it's pretty damn annoying how the heels' heinous acts would get enabled by pretty much everyone or how allegiances would change in literally one night ("How the fuck is Becky a face now just because she's facing Sasha? She's a total bitch."). This KO/Zayn fued, which is amazing from a storytelling and workrate perspective, is basically getting shit on because the crowd adores KO so much. And I can't fault them for that; dude's great and they appreciate him; but as i've always complained about, it creates a really bad dissonance problem.

It's why I appreciate Miz and Bliss so much. Not sure what the solution is, but it's a problem.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Does AJ want to die in a WWE ring?


Just like the match with Reigns.  AJ takes all of the bumps.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose woke the crowd up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean just murdered AJ Styles on live TV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I know.  How big would that tear need to be to stop the match?



If he's wearing a thong, which I assume he is; they wont stop it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

this is Dean's element . Hardcore style


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

They're choosing the wrong camera angles due to the tear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

This match is good stuff. I didn't think they'd be able to beat Miz/Ziggler (and they probably won't), but it's quite close.



kurisu said:


> They're choosing the wrong camera angles due to the tear



WWE fearing the booty like this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

I stg if Ellsworth shows up and ruins this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

women must be loving the view


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ won't rest until he's a vegetable.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

HOLY


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Incredible move by AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ WHY YOU TRYIN TO KILL YOURSELF BRUH?


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck off with the Ellsworth shit


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

The hole made AJ more Aerodynamic

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I stg if Ellsworth shows up and ruins this match.


Yeah, I hate interference in a 4+ star match.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh wow this guys is going to cost AJ the title.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

AJ. What are you doing? You were on the fucking ladder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Fuck off James. Now is not the time.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

What the fuck man. Match ruined by nonsense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Kill him. No seriously, kill him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Spinal Tap when??


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

*WHAT THE FUCK?!?*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

THEY DEAD!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Fucking Ellsworth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK!?????????????


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh shit wtf heel turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth GOAT Heel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth likes what he sees through that hole


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Stockholm Syndrome?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2016)

ELLESWORTH YOU CHINLESS PIECE OF FUCKING HORSESHIT

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth Logic, he thinks he can beat AJ for the title and not Dean


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Stockholm Syndrome?


I'm guessing it'll be something about realising he was being used and played a fool by Dean to get to AJ's head and he got sick of it or he was a plant all along.
EDIT: Or due to his title shot and his 3 wins over AJ he actually believes he can beat AJ and not Dean for the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone check on Dean.



Kenju said:


> ELLESWORTH YOU CHINLESS PIECE OF FUCKING HORSESHIT



Oh, hi, Kenju, whassup?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Talking Smack is going to be great guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Then why the fuck run-in in the first place when AJ was winning anyways?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

well ........ this is how it's gonna be ......Ambrose vs James.

That's his next feud....................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Haven't watched Talking Smack in a while. Nice to know Bryan still shitposting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm fucking done with wrestling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Not true.  Ellsworth is getting a title shot.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Bliss looks like she really wants to be there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm fucking done with wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa, babyface turn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Woah. Alexa. Adorbs.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm fucking done with wrestling.



Ellesworth kills wrestling.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Alexa Bliss is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

I'd like this post if it wasn't for the fact of actually feeling hurt by the ending.

Good stuff though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Someone check on Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, hi, Kenju, whassup?



happy cause Dean had a badass fucking match but angry because THEY TURTLE FACCELOOKING friend PIG LICKING EYE SORE ELLLSWORTH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth should join Miz. Think of heat.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well ........ this is how it's gonna be ......Ambrose vs James.
> 
> That's his next feud....................


AJ lost 3 times to James.

I have no sympathy for Ambrose.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ellsworth should join Miz. Think of heat.



You can't just mix dangerous chemicals like that! 



The Juice Man said:


> AJ lost 3 times to James.
> 
> I have no sympathy for Ambrose.



>Thinking that losing in several fuck finishes to the most over dude in the brand hurts any
>Thinking that feuding with said individual hurts any

You and Dean are some silly gooses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> AJ lost 3 times to James.
> 
> I have no sympathy for Ambrose.


Fair point.  I thought those matches were sort of beneath AJ.  But he manned up and did the job.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> AJ lost 3 times to James.
> 
> I have no sympathy for Ambrose.



If you can't see how Ambrose was made to look stupid, while AJ had no fault in his losses then I don't know what to tell you.

Still it is what it is, AJ will be fine once he moves on from all this. 

Good night dude . Good luck to KO, hopefully they fix him soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

I know some of you are fuming, but objectively speaking; Ellsworth's heel turn is great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Corbin/Kalisto was fucking stunning.  It was a really good match.  And probably the least exciting headed into the card!

Roadblock better step up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I know some of you are fuming, but objectively speaking; Ellsworth's heel turn is great.



Definitely has me curious for the fallout, something SD's been consistent with, even if they've had one or two stinker episodes. I'm guessing Trollbias is right in that the power is getting to Ellseworth's head and he helped AJ out of his own interests.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Salty Naomi fans on Tumblr trying to drag Alexa for getting emotional over her title win on Talking Smack. Really?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2016)

hey i think Dean came out better through this feud. it's just that it's AJ Styles hes facing off against, not like they actually hate him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Salty Naomi fans on Tumblr trying to drag Alexa for getting emotional over her title win on Talking Smack. Really?



Stopped reading at "on tumblr"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Was it even a heel turn?  The majority of the audience popped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Was it even a heel turn?  The majority of the audience popped.



I see your point. Dean needs a heel turn himself tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Was it even a heel turn?  The majority of the audience popped.



Cuz they love AJ and want the title to stay on him.

See what I mean about the dissonance issue?

Khris is right. We're probs in need of a double turn. Dean's clearly getting turned on and AJ just is not a good heel.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth says he did it because he knows he can beat AJ
and think Dean's fine with it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth on Talking Smack says he did that to Dean because he wanted his title match to be against AJ Styles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Overall another good PPV IMO and Roadblock will need to be a hell of a show to top it.
Pre-Show match was eletric and good.
Wyatt Family winning the Tag Titles in a decent match was absolutely the right move.
Nikki-Carmella was ehh but I'm still interested in seeing what the Natalya fallout will be.
Miz-Ziggler was top class and either it or Styles/Ambrose for MOTN. Miz is one of the best acts in WWE atm. I don't know what exactly lit the fire in him this year but long may it continue.
Corbin-Kallisto was surprisingly great. Kallisto fought his hardest and told a good story in ring but in the end the vicious Corbin prevailed. Baron is one of my favs on the roster so I'm interested in seeing how he progresses from here.
Becky-Alexa was good too and I'm happy with the result.
Styles-Ambrose was hella good and I want to see where Ellsworth and Ambrose go from here.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth is smoking some good shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2016)

Some say he's still laying there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Smark GM shootin again.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Legend said:


> Ellsworth Logic, he thinks he can beat AJ for the title and not Dean





Kenju said:


> Ellsworth says he did it because he knows he can beat AJ
> and think Dean's fine with it





Rukia said:


> Ellsworth on Talking Smack says he did that to Dean because he wanted his title match to be against AJ Styles.



CALLED IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Salty Naomi fans on Tumblr trying to drag Alexa for getting emotional over her title win on Talking Smack. Really?


Not surprised they would be salty.  Some have been clamoring for Naomi to get a major push for a long time.

I have seen her as both a heel and a face.  I don't really see it to be honest.


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

Dbry: "If you win you can host talking smack next week"

Renee: "Woah Woah Woah"


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2016)

Ellsworth screwjob used to turn his character heel.

And the feud with Dean fresh. Honestly looks like they're riding this out all the way to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not surprised they would be salty.  Some have been clamoring for Naomi to get a major push for a long time.
> 
> *I have seen her as both a heel and a face.  I don't really see it to be honest.*


Neither do I. They mostly just do it because they want an African-American Women's Champion. I'd rather one who is actually championship material (I like Naomi but champion she is not) get the title like say Ember Moon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 4, 2016)

Renee has bury potential tbh


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Renee has bury potential tbh


Thats true


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

Miz/Bryan feud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Miz/Bryan feud.


Miz gonna eat that Running Knee so so good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2016)

I really do imagine a 10 second match between the Miz and Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2016)

Someone should kidnap Ellsworth.

This fucking asshole getting a title shot is a fucking insult to the WWE Title. 

I never thought Vince would be this petty and will make the WWE title shittier just because a former TNA star is holding it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2016)

If they don't have a match smh


----------



## Legend (Dec 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm watching Mickie vs Asuka before I go to sleep.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Told you boys about dat Super Nikki

But Alexa


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

I enjoyed the PPV, my girl alexa winning it was a nice surprise and not one match bored me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah I thought it was a pretty decent ppv. Only ppv I ever see myself watching again is the main event.
I didn't like the fact the ladder and table was so slow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Sometimes Daniel comes off as a dick lmao... Well a lot of times..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I enjoyed the PPV, my girl alexa winning it was a nice surprise and not one match bored me.


Yeah, thumbs up PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

IMO Smackdown had the better gimmick PPV. HiaC was mostly dull with a few exceptions. However TLC was enjoyable from start to finish, the booking was spot on as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Proper booking is spot on.  But I do think that means that Smackdown has a babyface problem tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Proper booking is spot on.  But I do think that means that Smackdown has a babyface problem tbh.


Agreed. Other than Ambrose they don't really have any other major babyfaces ready to challenge Styles. I mean you have Ziggler but I think he needs a cool-down midcard feud after his excellent feud with Miz rather than being elevated to the main event scene. I guess maybe Cena or even Undertaker?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Proper booking is spot on.  But I do think that means that Smackdown has a babyface problem tbh.



Transfer Sami to Smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Transfer Sami to Smackdown.


Sami and Cesaro please.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't see Cesaro going to Smackdown.  The WWE is really high on Sheamus and Cesaro.  I think it is pretty clear that they are dying to put the tag titles on these guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't see Cesaro going to Smackdown.  The WWE is really high on Sheamus and Cesaro.  I think it is pretty clear that they are dying to put the tag titles on these guys.


I know. I see Sheamus and Cesaro winning it from a Heel New Day (desperation to break the record means they finally embrace the fact that they are actually Heels) after the record is broken then after the initial feud with New Day they feud with Gun n' Gallows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

I know this is wishful thinking and its a fucking ultra long shot, but i hope Sheamus and Cesaro be like the second coming of Team Hell No and Cesaro gets a main title push and wins it all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Cesaro needs to go to Smackdown if he is ever going to sniff World Title gold. I don't think he'll ever win it though. Vince doesn't rate him at all. No brand can save you if Vince doesn't want you to be saved.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

So what will happen on Raw tonight?  An Emmalina vignette?  What else?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

I really want Cesaro to main event too but Cesaro needs to learn how to fucking talk. Last I remembered he was fumbling over his words bad!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Roman cant talk and is an arrogant cry baby and cant wrestle but main evented WM and won gold. How is that fucking possible? Cesaro is the strongest and most athletic strong guy on the roster. He's also a tenure. He deserves the push. Poor guy doesnt even have his face on the poster for the even that will be held in his home country. Thats just fucking disrespect and under appreciation by Vince. That son of a bitch


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Great review of TLC.

http://www.rollingstone.com/sports/wwe-tlc-recap-aj-styles-shows-why-hes-best-in-wwe-w453700


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't know where Smackdown will go headed into the Rumble.  But I at least expect the Becky/Alexa feud to continue.  And I know how I want to see Becky get into the picture.  She has an automatic rematch.  But that is boring.  I want her to face Alexa or someone else and have to win to earn the title shot.  And I want her to win by cheating.

From a storytelling perspective.  That would be really interesting.  Becky needs to snap and just be tired of how things have transpired for her since she was called up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Great article.  I suggest you guys read it.  You might learn something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I know this is wishful thinking and its a fucking ultra long shot, but i hope* Sheamus and Cesaro be like the second coming of Team Hell No* and Cesaro gets a main title push and wins it all


THAT I see happening. Vince has to be dead before Cesaro will ever hold a World Title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Roman cant talk and is an arrogant cry baby and cant wrestle but main evented WM and won gold. How is that fucking possible? Cesaro is the strongest and most athletic strong guy on the roster. He's also a tenure. He deserves the push. Poor guy doesnt even have his face on the poster for the even that will be held in his home country. Thats just fucking disrespect and under appreciation by Vince. That son of a bitch



Roman vs Cesaro would be a good mania match. With Roman going over of course.

I thank Vince greatly for looking past Reigns' faults.

But yeah, good ol' Cesaro is basically FUCKED. When Vince went public with the fact that Cesaro isn't connecting on the level they want him to that sealed Cesaro's fate. Always ask yourself the question, would Vince say that about Roman publicly? No? Then you have your answer. Cesaro isn't favoured.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Pretty solid PPV outing. I think it's an honest B. Everything was predictable and there wasn't any problem with that.

Now we get Royal Rumble build up so they can introduce Taker into a feud and help sell out the 60k stadium. If he's not healed then I think they have until probably the 17th of January to have a real build if not then it'll definitely be interesting. I really think Taker is the only feud.




The Juice Man said:


> AJ lost 3 times to James.
> 
> I have no sympathy for Ambrose.



Dude cut this shit out. This is the 3rd time you've posted this garbage.

He lost in a match with a special referee who wouldn't acknowledge the dude tapping or being down for 3. He lost another match because he got DQ'd for being the fuck out of him.

You didn't complain when New Japan jobbed AJ out to everyone for a year on the way out. I mean anytime Toru Yano was in a ring with AJ is pretty comparable to any of the shit going on now, except Toru Yano is presented as a threat from time to time.



Rukia said:


> I don't see Cesaro going to Smackdown.  The WWE is really high on Sheamus and Cesaro.  I think it is pretty clear that they are dying to put the tag titles on these guys.



Sheamus/Cesaro look like they're going to get PTP'd, meaning everything is set up for them to get a title run in tags but then they end up getting it they'll probably be transitional champions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Cesaro needs to drop the sharpshooter.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro needs to drop the sharpshooter.



Why? I just think he needs to get new entrance music and drop the weird entrance shit. His old song was way better too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Guys.  You have to admit that Ambrose was hilarious last night.  When he was thrown through the tables, he was sort of just staring off into space dazed.  And the next time they showed him he was out with his eyes closed!  Hilarious selling from Dean.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Roman cant talk and is an arrogant cry baby and cant wrestle but main evented WM and won gold. How is that fucking possible? Cesaro is the strongest and most athletic strong guy on the roster. He's also a tenure. He deserves the push. Poor guy doesnt even have his face on the poster for the even that will be held in his home country. Thats just fucking disrespect and under appreciation by Vince. That son of a bitch


Yeah but Vince gets rock solid for Roman meanwhile he's flaccid for Cesaro so he has to bring more to the table than Roman mic wise if he wants the old man's attention.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

I've warmed up to Luke Harper. I like the guy. He has some charisma. Not sure if he's main event level, but as a supporting player he'll always have a role imo.

I'm hoping Bray finally gets a world title run in 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I see that the crowd is getting a lot of criticism in all of the PPV reviews.  That they just weren't into anything until the main event.  I agree tbh.  Disappointing.  Hopefully San Antonio is more up for the Rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro needs to drop the sharpshooter.



I think he's the only one who should have the move. He does it for Kidd and he it's the perfect finishing touch to the swing. It's not like Cesaro has some great singles finisher that the sharpshooter is taking finishes from. The Gotch Neutralizer was impressive when he was hitting big guys with it but otherwise it's kind of lacking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I just don't think he is compact enough with it.  A smaller guy can apply a tighter sharpshooter.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

And I want Jericho to do the old Walls of Jericho, not the Boston Crab Walls of Jericho.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And I want Jericho to do the old Walls of Jericho, not the Boston Crab Walls of Jericho.



You want people's spines to be broken


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Surprisingly the code breaker has knocked a couple of guys out.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Btw, Ranallo was great last night.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I heard that he is leaving.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

I didn't even know that there were rumors about him leaving. Glad he's staying tho.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 5, 2016)

Really consistent card for this PPV. Nothing offended me at all.

The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler, Baron Corbin vs Kalisto, Becky Lynch vs Alexa Bliss, and AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose were stand outs for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I heard that he is leaving.


Nah he said it was stupid bs reports he has a multiple year contract.


==

As noted, AJ Styles injured his right foot at last night's WWE TLC pay-per-view. Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline is reporting that Styles suffered a "minor ankle injury."


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Please no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> [LINKHL]89292[/LINKHL]



Accurate


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

We keep talking about trades to keep things fresh.  Ziggler absolutely has to go to Raw in one of these trades.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> As noted, AJ Styles injured his right foot at last night's WWE TLC pay-per-view. Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline is reporting that Styles suffered a "minor ankle injury."



This sucks


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Hopefully it isn't a big deal.  We are a long way from the Rumble.  So there is plenty of time for AJ to heal.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 5, 2016)

If AJ is injured they just need to run an angle to write him off TV for a few weeks until he heals.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Need Taker to finish Dunn for us.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

_Source: _

Despite speculation on the Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair feud continuing soon,  has plans to keep the current feud between Charlotte and RAW Women's Champion Sasha Banks going through this month.



Charlotte vs. Sasha in a stipulation match is currently scheduled for the December 18th "Roadblock: End of The Line" pay-per-view, according to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Trade Ziggler to Raw for Cesaro.
Trade Ascension for Sami Zayn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Trade Ascension for Sami Zayn


type of fair trade is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

@SoulTaker make sure you watch the post-TLC episode of Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: _
> 
> Despite speculation on the Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair feud continuing soon,  has plans to keep the current feud between Charlotte and RAW Women's Champion Sasha Banks going through this month.
> 
> ...


Women's division continues to be buried.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

- There is said to be a lot of concern within WWE right now over John Cena's future, according to Dave Meltzer on . Officials are reportedly concerned about how much Cena will be around in 2017 as he continues to receive outside offers for other projects.


Shit happens when you refuse to make new stars.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Imagine 2016 if the WWE did not sign Styles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> type of fair trade is this?


A quality one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Why has this site been super slow lately?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Are we going to see Joke Owens Joke tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

You're welcome :ignoramus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmm, is this a new recap format?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Tonight is fucking huge guys.  Roadblock is coming.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmm, Seth to open up the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Why do all these random superstars think they can talk down to Owens and Styles?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> You're welcome :ignoramus



Maryse and Fox are straight waifus. Paige still had make up on.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Roman never defends his US Title!

#notafightingchampion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Hmm, so Owen's gift to Jericho are matches.  

So Big Show is a heel again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Big show in great shape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I thought for sure that it was Strowman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

So they WANT me to skip RAW tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Matches against Strowman are the typical punishment on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So they WANT me to skip RAW tonight?


Come on.  The show deserves a chance.  Raw will eventually snap their losing streak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  The show deserves a chance.  Raw will eventually snap their losing streak.



Not with Turn Show they wont.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Again, Big Show a heel again.   Honestly, how many time does this make for his switching sides.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Big Slow!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, Big Show a heel again.   Honestly, how many time does this make for his switching sides.


What was the last match he had on TV?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I hope Jericho wins the US Title tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Also, kayfabe, isn't Show's life nearing his end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

I just yawned about 8 times since this match started.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Good God. Face turn already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Welp, there is another turn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Hardest choke slam ever for the Big Show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

The Canadian Title!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

yfw you realize Big Show will soon turn heel again for the Shaq match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

The sad thing about Big Show is that if he started his career 10 years later he'd probably have been forced to be so much better. Strowman really has nothing on The Giant.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm hoping we will have less cruiserweight action on Raw since 205 has started.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Pretty big improvement by giving Gallagher an actual character, it would be really fucked up if they were waiting for Tozawa, Metalik, and Gallagher before they did something legit with these guys.

Crowd is responding to the moves, not on fire or anything but not dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh nice. Heel work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

They really need to give Titus a new gimmick to work with.  This one has made him more into a chump.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Gallagher looks a little like Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Titus Brand is the bomb!  Don't hate PS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Titus Brand is the bomb!  Don't hate PS.



I'd be behind the guy if he would win some matches.  But it would seem Vince really wants to make an example out him for that thing with DB's retirement that happen a while back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

WWE with an NTR angle?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Man Vince really loves ribbing the fuck out of Rusev and Lana with this shit. I mean it's just sadistic at a certain point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

My father(been watching wrestling for over 40 years) really hates Enzo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

@2:07 but the whole thing is worth watching

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Surprisingly.  This Enzo, Lana, Rusev, Cass stuff is really interesting to me.  Feels like a throwback to the attitude era.  Definitely the best segment so far tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Seems like that combo deal with Crunchyroll has allowed Vince to see what anime is and is getting some ideas from it then.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Weekly reminder that if Enzo tried this IRL he would get his shit beaten outta him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Sami to Smackdown when?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow...they're really trying to devalue the fuck out of this feud.

Hopefully in 2018 both of these guys are on Smackdown and they're feuding over the real WWE championship.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Why doesn't Jericho forgive Owens?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Owens and Sami trying to have a TV classic?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Holy shit @ these spots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

WWE making a lot of steps to make their talents look like geeks tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Will Enzo score Lana? Will Rusev catch Enzo? and what will Big Cass make of this?

Find out next time on CertifiedBalls G!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WWE definitely doesn't believe in keeping their champions strong.  They have been making Owens and Styles look like jobbers for months!


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2016)

My boy Dean in the crowd!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

What move did Owens just do off the top rope?  I don't believe my eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn, KO kicks out after that combo by Sami.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

What a fucking match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Fantastic match!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

I honestly think WWE TV matches are underrated for the most part. I think that sometimes the matches are just a tad bit too long and it disengages a viewer until a high spot comes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

This feud is soo one-sided tho. Stupid to sell it as an eternal feud if it's 1-3258172895789275897589 for Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

match was ok.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I saw Sami beat Kevin Owens multiple times earlier this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> match was ok.


Come on man.  For a first hour match on Raw.  Can't you give them a little more credit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on man.  For a first hour match on Raw.  Can't you give them a little more credit?


No.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This feud is soo one-sided tho. Stupid to sell it as an eternal feud if it's 1-3258172895789275897589 for Owens.



You know he actually beats him more now than he did on indies, even with tonight's loss


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank god Sasha got her title back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

3 time already?  Damn...


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Ironman match Sasha/Charlotte


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

This is a pretty terrible way to end their feud. Just make it 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

lmao last week was the final chapter tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I saw Sami beat Kevin Owens multiple times earlier this year.





SoulTaker said:


> You know he actually beats him more now than he did on indies, even with tonight's loss





It's 5-2 now. Hardly an equal feud. Call it that "they hate each other", but this Fight Forever bullshit aint believable.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

how soon until Sami/KO becomes Cena/Orton?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> lmao last week was the final chapter tho


I thought they said it would be too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

The rest of the women's division continues to be buried on RAW while Sasha and Charlotte shine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> how soon until Sami/KO becomes Cena/Orton?



I'm already indifferent to it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It's 5-2 now. Hardly an equal feud. Call it that "they hate each other", but this Fight Forever bullshit aint believable.





It's 37-29 now


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Isn't a women's Iron Man match shorter?  45 minutes maybe??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's 37-29 now



Dude, you know better than to play the smart ass role with me.  

I obviously meant WWE TV/PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I don't expect Sami to close the gap.  Owens is a bigger star than him now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

holy shit swann


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I don't expect Sami to close the gap.  Owens is a bigger star than him now.




Sure. Then don't sell that shit as an equal feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's 37-29 now


Also. You ignored the 59 matches against Kevin Steen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Okay. I'll end this debate, as I'm obviously not being clear enough.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Is the crowd actually into this match?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah but Vince gets rock solid for Roman meanwhile he's flaccid for Cesaro so he has to bring more to the table than Roman mic wise if he wants the old man's attention.



Vince is a huge idiot everyone knows it. Roman is fucking fat. He has a huge belly that he hides miserable behind his soccer mom vest. Cesaro has all muscles and ripped like a statue. 

Cesaro has that swiss accent too.

Hell, i dont see anything that Roman has that can top one thing from Cesaro tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

phew raw really trash tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Dude, you know better than to play the smart ass role with me.
> 
> I obviously meant WWE TV/PPV.



Wasn't really playing at anything but ok



Rukia said:


> Also. You ignored the 59 matches against Kevin Steen.



I didn't, you just didn't read properly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't really playing at anything but ok



Really? I linked a page that had all the stats between them yet only mentioned the WWE records. It's either you didn't bother clicking the link or you directly disregarded my point. It's fair game if you're shitposting me, but at least be clear about it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Raw can be forgiven.  They have two weeks to put together a ppv card and make people care.  This isn't really an easy task guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Vince is a huge idiot everyone knows it. Roman is fucking fat. He has a huge belly that he hides miserable behind his soccer mom vest. Cesaro has all muscles and ripped like a statue.
> 
> Cesaro has that swiss accent too.
> 
> Hell, i dont see anything that Roman has that can top one thing from Cesaro tbh.


Women love Roman.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

It's the adorbs Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raw can be forgiven.  They have two weeks to put together a ppv card and make people care.  This isn't really an easy task guys.



They had 6 months to build any wrestler up, but so far even their prized talents like Owens, Charlotte, and Sasha are the same booking and personality-wise pre-split.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

So going from commentary, this match is happening because of a guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raw can be forgiven.


No they can't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Wasn't Fox on Cedric's dick last week? Are we supposed to forget?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Whatever happened to Nia Jax?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm honestly giving RAW until the Rumble before I quit the show, maybe even earlier. It'll be even worse during the Road to Mania with all the Shaq, SquashBerg, and Part-timer city bullshit.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So going from commentary, this match is happening because of a guy.


What about FInn? weren't he and Bayley together?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

So what was the point of this match anyway?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Really? I linked a page that had all the stats between them yet only mentioned the WWE records. It's either you didn't bother clicking the link or directly disregarded my point. It's fair game if you're shitposting me, but at least be clear about it.



Really. I didn't mean anything by it. I looked at the page and deferred to the other one that had the numbers printed plainly on the page.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Let me talk about Alicia Fox for a second.  I feel sorry for her.  She is sort of stranded in the wrong era.  She isn't a good enough wrestler to be in the WWE in 2016.  She was good enough in 2008.  But this isn't 2008 anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

So soap operas skits are the rage tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

The tussle in Texas lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Really. I didn't mean anything by it. I looked at the page and deferred to the other one that had the numbers printed plainly on the page.



Okay I believe you cuz it's probably dumb to moan over a feud that's just there to make one guy look strong after they got shitbooked one too many times the previous week.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Hair.




Fuck. Women are so retarded.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Raven beating Tommy Dreamer a 1000 times>>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Emmalina!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Not for nothing but I really don't think WWE wants to make a star anymore, I think they just want someone good enough. I think Vince would honestly rather have 3 guys who are Undertaker level draws than have another Rock/Austin or even another Cena.



kurisu said:


> Okay I believe you cuz it's probably dumb to moan over a feud that's just there to make one guy look strong after they got shitbooked one too many times the previous week.



I mean they were even shitting on the match and making it seem like Foley booked it to stop Sami from going after Braun.

Definitely not the hill I was trying to die on for a debate dude.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

that was quick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Well mercifully for us that was quick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

how many viewers Vince trying to lose?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Predictable.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Ric given Enzo his Limo. WOOOOOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

see shit like this is dope


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

How can Ric even afford a limo?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How can Ric even afford a limo?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Not expensive to rent a limo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Holy shit the reaction.    Isn't Roman the face here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not expensive to rent a limo.



It is when you're juggling 4 ex-wives and crippling debt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit the reaction.    Isn't Roman the face here.


No, of course not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

Match happening already?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Jojo is fine asf.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Match happening already?


Good point.  What is the main event?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I also don't blame Enzo for walking into an obvious trap.  It is well worth the risk imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

nothing related to wrestling,but.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

This site is starting to piss me off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn, so that's it with KO and Jericho. 

And he ends up losing as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Damn.  Jericho can't beat the big stars anymore.  Even when he hits his finisher, he loses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, so that's it with KO and Jericho.
> 
> And he ends up losing as well.


I don't know.  They have had segments all about tricking the wwe universe.  Owens can't lose at Roadblock.  Something has to happen.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Cass getting his singles run.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Victoria's Secret show is on.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Sasha Banks is already a legend.  Good lord.  Her match against Bayley at Wrestlemania is something to be excited about.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Obvious trick.  But even with a 1% chance of it being legitimate, Enzo had to take the invitation.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Enzo isn't a certified G after all.  He is acting like a virgin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Remember, this NTR turn into a yaoi segment is brought to you by Crunchyroll.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Enzo isn't a certified G after all.  He is acting like a virgin.


im crying


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WWE is trying to recapture the attitude era.  The bar brawl last week.  Now this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

FGNUJDHNGUSDHFUSDBFUSDBHFGYDSGBFBFUDSSDHFSUD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Now Rusev has to fuck the beast away now that he is done with Enzo.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 5, 2016)

Murder in cold blood


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Main event segment instead of match this week?  The Charlotte Flair skit?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

Cold. Rusev murders Enzo and then goes and smashes Lana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

On paper this really is an awesome match next week. It just sucks it's obviously not going to lead anywhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Is the iron man match 30 or 60 mins?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is the iron man match 30 or 60 mins?



Hopefully it's 30, it was 30 in NXT but that was also a 2 hour PPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Cesaro and Sheamus will take the titles at Roadblock.  No doubt about it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Vince is trying to sabotage Smackdown by advertising Styles/Ellsworth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> On paper this really is an awesome match next week. It just sucks it's obviously not going to lead anywhere.


Which match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince is trying to sabotage Smackdown by advertising Styles/Ellsworth


Vince tries to sabotage Smackdown but it always ends up on top.
Vince makes sure Raw has the better talent and the top draws with Lesnar and Goldberg but yet its so trash.

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Which match?



When it's Sheamus/Cesaro next week against New Day.

I really don't think these guys are getting these belts. I think Enzo and Cass are the next ones up until they get stale.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2016)

Xavier's selling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Well so much for determining who will be facing New Day next week.  Probably guessing a triple threat tag team match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

New Day DQing matches they aren't even involved in.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Main event segment instead of match this week?  The Charlotte Flair skit?


The women stay main eventing over Owens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The women stay main eventing over Owens.



Making up for all the times they should have gone on last in NXT


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

damn she loking good


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day DQing matches they aren't even involved in.


Right.  That was fucking ridiculous.  The bump was accidental.  And New Day shouldn't have even been there.  They chose to put themselves in harm's way.  I think New Day really comes off looking like three assholes after that segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

30 minute ironman match confirmed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry guys.  The women being last doesn't surprise me.  Sasha is actually the biggest babyface in the WWE right now.  Charlotte is one of the better heels.  And Rick Flair is going to be in this segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

WWE really getting into throwing around the word bitch again


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

Sasha bigger than AJ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Flair tried to say Charlotte is a better athlete than the Cruiserweights


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Sasha bigger than AJ?



AJ was never really over for wrestling, she was over because she was booked to look like some kind of mastermind in the Punk/Kane/Bryan angle and basically retained her heat through telling the Bellas talented wasn't sexually transmitted. 

She'd be up there but who knows how much she'd keep with shiny new toys in the horsewomen.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

I wonder how Curtis Axel feels


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

This crowd is completely shitting on this segment. Her acting is pretty good but she's not really engaging them.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ was never really over for wrestling, she was over because she was booked to look like some kind of mastermind in the Punk/Kane/Bryan angle and basically retained her heat through telling the Bellas talented wasn't sexually transmitted.
> 
> She'd be up there but who knows how much she'd keep with shiny new toys in the horsewomen.


AJ Styles, not AJ Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Charlotte has been believable in this segment so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> AJ Styles, not AJ Lee.



He's not a baby face though he's just over as a heel on account of being the best wrestler in the world


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ was never really over for wrestling, she was over because she was booked to look like some kind of mastermind in the Punk/Kane/Bryan angle and basically retained her heat through telling the Bellas talented wasn't sexually transmitted.
> 
> She'd be up there but who knows how much she'd keep with shiny new toys in the horsewomen.


Based on NXT Takeover Toronto, you think Mickie would definitely be at or above the Horsewomen?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> AJ Styles, not AJ Lee.


It is funny.  He is meant to be a heel.  But he gets some pretty good pops every night.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Is Ric going to be the ref at Roadblock?  Something crazy like that?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow that was pretty fucking amazing


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 5, 2016)

There's definitely some recency bias here but this was the best heeling Charlotte has ever done


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 5, 2016)

Well damn....

And now Charlotte is taking it to Sasha.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Charlotte really a goat.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Don't worry.  Sasha will end the ppv streak at Roadblock.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2016)

Man Charlotte is one good ass heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Raw was like a 3/10 tonight but man I can't stand wrestling reviewers and basically critics.

The fucking know it all geeks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Sasha better not fall for this.  Ric is the dirtiest player in the game.  This could definitely be a scheme.

I don't want anymore title changes, not for a while.  I think the proper people are holding all of the titles right now except for New Day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

I hope there is no bull shit. The Iron Man match needs to be the final straw in this feud. And if Mickie James is coming back for good have her wrestle Charlotte for the title at Royal Rumble or if Charlotte doesn't have the title still give them a match at Rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2016)

I dont know bout you nerds but thank you and god bless Rusev!!

he should've put Enzo in the Accolade with that vase on his neck 

extreme burial lol

Jericho title shot coming in too


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2016)

Cody Rhodes is the newest member of the bullet club.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey Thor.  Can you believe it dude?  Bray won a title.  And he won another PPV match!  What is that now?  Like 4 in a row??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2016)

I think there is a lot to celebrate right now if you are a wrestling fan that has been waiting for proper booking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hey Thor.  Can you believe it dude?  Bray won a title.  And he won another PPV match!  What is that now?  Like 4 in a row??




technically, Harper is a one man band tag champion. dumbass Fat Wyatt and Fat Orton gave up the belts and passed it on to Luke. 

but yeah, Wyatt is gaining in some steam now with 4 victories in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Please go back and watch the last 5 minutes of TLC.  Focus on Dean's facial expressions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

After Road Block>>>


We finally get HHH vs Seth. KO vs Jericho. Sasha vs Charlotte finally is over. Emma, Bayley, and Nia finally get some shine. New Day no longer have the titles. The division will no longer be held back. Lesnar and Goldberg returns. Big Show putting over Strowman. Finn having to return soon. And so much more.

Except for Steph... She can stay off tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Please go back and watch the last 5 minutes of TLC.  Focus on Dean's facial expressions.



lol i remember that. dean was dazing in and out of consciousness like it was legit. dean was also trying hard not to laugh while the referee was checking on him. that had me rolling too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm watching Talking Smack again.  I think Baron Corbin was great last night.





WhatADrag said:


> After Road Block>>>
> 
> 
> We finally get HHH vs Seth. KO vs Jericho. Sasha vs Charlotte finally is over. Emma, Bayley, and Nia finally get some shine. New Day no longer have the titles. The division will no longer be held back. Lesnar and Goldberg returns. Big Show putting over Strowman. Finn having to return soon. And so much more.
> ...


All of that sounds very valid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Corbin, Undertaker, Miz, and Dean Ambrose in a Fatal Four Way match for the number one contender spot at the Rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Jericho for one last title run before losing the belt to Finn is going to be epic


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Lol i doubt Undertaker still has anything left to do a believable chokeslam


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Dumb babyface characters just don't work anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Goldberg should beat Lesnar at WM with the F5


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I can't wait to see Titus get eliminated after two seconds in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

it scares me to think that Ellsworth might join the Rumble and take the number 2 spot. then he does his bullshit antics and be on the final four


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

I wish they could execute the Rumble more properly. It sucks knowing every year that either guy A or guy B will win it. I need a handful of wrestlers who could possibly be winning it. This brings more excitement and less predictability to the match. 

It's a 30 man royal rumble with two brands that have a full roster. We don't need Darren Young or Fandango taking up a spot when they can fill this up with legit contenders.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

legit? like Roman?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I like when guys do double duty at the Rumble.  Singles match earlier in the night.  Then they show up in the match as a participant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> legit? like Roman?


Yes. 



Rukia said:


> I like when guys do double duty at the Rumble.  Singles match earlier in the night.  Then they show up in the match as a participant.


I don't.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Based on NXT Takeover Toronto, you think Mickie would definitely be at or above the Horsewomen?



I think Mickie she can probably put on good matches and help provide depth to give them another piece for a potential secondary feud. I say potential because I just think Raw is Vince's show and he's going to be Vince.



WhatADrag said:


> I wish they could execute the Rumble more properly. It sucks knowing every year that either guy A or guy B will win it. I need a handful of wrestlers who could possibly be winning it. This brings more excitement and less predictability to the match.
> 
> It's a 30 man royal rumble with two brands that have a full roster. We don't need Darren Young or Fandango taking up a spot when they can fill this up with legit contenders.



I mean for what it's worth the match has generally been really good the past few years, the year with Roman/Big Show/Kane was really the worst one of the past 5 or so years. Even the Batista win really wasn't that bad. 

I really hate the predictability of it though. It really would be something special if you had no clue for real. Hopefully we get that with Balor's entry being a surprise and we get like some kind of crazy final 3 with Balor/Roman/Cena. Shit would be edge of your seat predictability. I completely agree about the jobber spots not being there but guys will have to do double duty. I think it should be 40.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean for what it's worth the match has generally been really good the past few years, the year with Roman/Big Show/Kane was really the worst one of the past 5 or so years. Even the Batista win really wasn't that bad.
> 
> I really hate the predictability of it though. It really would be something special if you had no clue for real. Hopefully we get that with Balor's entry being a surprise and we get like some kind of crazy final 3 with Balor/Roman/Cena. Shit would be edge of your seat predictability. I completely agree about the jobber spots not being there but guys will have to do double duty. I think it should be 40.



Yeah the rumble matches haven't been that bad. It just the fact that you know who's winning lowers the enjoyment experience. Last year everyone had either Roman or HHH winning. Then we knew Roman was winning the year before that and the year before that we knew Batista was winning and the year before that we knew Cena was winning to face Rock and so on...

I mean shit Meltzer even gave this year Rumble match a 4/5.

That Balor/Roman/Cena stand off would be amazing.

I don't think you really need to do double duty

Royal Rumble should be these guys
Raw
Roman
Kofi
Big E
Xavier
Big Show
Cedric Alexander
Brock Lesnar
Goldberg
Cesaro 
Sheamus
Neville
Sami Zayn
Rusev
Strowman
Finn returns

SD
Corbin
Bray Wyatt
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler
James Ellsworth for the LOL moment
Kane 
Luke Harper
Randy Orton
The Miz
Kalisto
John Cena return
NXT call up to SD
Shane McMahon
then the two last spots leave old time names like shelton and carlito  

We don't need any ascension or vaudevillians type of guys in there in there.

Then we still have matches like

AJ vs Taker for the belt
KO vs Jericho for the belt
HHH vs Seth
Raw women's title match
Smackdown Women's title match
The club vs Enzo and Cass for the raw tag belt
Crusierweight title match


Pre show match where Cedric wins a spot in the rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 6, 2016)

I dig Undertaker vs AJ Styles, like that's the embodiment of a Royal Rumble spectacle. AJ might even be easier acknowledged as a heel this way too.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 6, 2016)

Lana was sexy as fuck tonight

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> I dig Undertaker vs AJ Styles, like that's the embodiment of a Royal Rumble spectacle. AJ might even be easier acknowledged as a heel this way too.



Just when you thought AJ would hit Taker with the Styles Clash, he transitions it to a Tombstone


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2016)

I enjoyed Raw this week. How the fuck is Owens going to beat Roman at Roadblock?



No Jericho to help him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

Jericho will help Owens. They're just trolling all of us.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Jericho will help Owens. They're just trolling all of us.



So you're saying that Roman will....lose?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So you're saying that Roman will....lose?



All the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 6, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Just when you thought AJ would hit Taker with the Styles Clash, he transitions it to a Tombstone


Has AJ ever clashed anyone as tall and big as Undertaker?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Larcher said:


> Has AJ ever clashed anyone as tall and big as Undertaker?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah the rumble matches haven't been that bad. It just the fact that you know who's winning lowers the enjoyment experience. Last year everyone had either Roman or HHH winning. Then we knew Roman was winning the year before that and the year before that we knew Batista was winning and the year before that we knew Cena was winning to face Rock and so on...
> 
> I mean shit Meltzer even gave this year Rumble match a 4/5.
> 
> ...



Wow man you really fantasy booked this into something I'd definitely watch. My only gripe is Cesaro/Sheamus not being there but I mean it might be better for their long term booking if they don't look like shit in the rumble.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 6, 2016)

Based AJ


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

TLC fallout tonight.  Going to be a huge Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

Anybody else hate the what chants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I hate them.  That chant is played out and is disruptive.  Stupid ass fans need to let these stories play out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2016)

AJ can do anything. He can even do a 5 star Canadian Destroyer on Taker if he wants to


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

I think the what chant needs to end but I also think it's dumb as hell to say fans need to play along. If Vince is booking garbage or doing shit that's obviously flawed then they have every right to boo the fuck out of whatever and hijack the segments. I mean this was how Daniel Bryan ascended the card, by fans not playing along and strapping in for substandard bs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

They never use the what chants properly tho. They'll what anybody cutting a promo. It doesn't matter who you are. Fans gotta get their what's off at least once a show. And it always seems to come during a serious segment or some shit.

But then again it comes hand n hand with wwe being a trash product.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I think we have had bad TV crowds ever since we left Toronto.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I think WWE needs to remove people that are being verbally abusive.  I think they need to remove signs that don't suit the narrative.  Etc.  Hell.  Remove people for booing Roman.  Don't let the crowd disrupt the storytelling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think WWE needs to remove people that are being verbally abusive.  I think they need to remove signs that don't suit the narrative.  Etc.  Hell.  Remove people for booing Roman.  Don't let the crowd disrupt the storytelling.


You don't remove people for voicing their opinions  at a wrestling show tho. That's a great way to lose your audience real fast.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Come on dude.  I was joking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Let's talk about storyline stupidity for a second.

If Dean Ambrose has a brain, he will aid Ellsworth tonight and try to help him win the title.  Ellsworth has promised to give him the first shot.  And it would be the perfect opportunity also for Dean to get his revenge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

If roman loses at roadblock there is no way people shouldnt be forming the idea of KO vs balor or KO vs balor vs Jericho at wrestlemania. I mean that was the original plan for Finns first feud with the title to begin with.

I mean we've heard roman vs strowman for the us title at mania recently as a rumor. So who else would that leave us? Seth Rollins who's had 1837372711 title shots? Nah we don't even know where this Rollins KO feud will play off into. We're obviously getting lesnar vs Goldberg 3.


Don't know how anyone can't say its not a high possibility at this point. Also with smack down having elimination chamber. Its safe to say raw will be the rumble winner.

And at this point it only pointe to either roman or Finn. I know roman is the golden boy.but the petty level meter will break if roman wins the rumble 

Ive been saying it and I will continue to say it. Finn is winning the rumble.

The only things that make me indifferent about this is of course we don't know what they will do with roman for sure and the winner of the rumble is supposed to main event mania.

I don't see Vince putting KO vs finn over Goldberg vs lesnar 3, undertaker vs cena, or cena vs aj or even a roman us title match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on dude.  I was joking.


Sure had me fooled.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Sasha and Alexa gonna unify at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> TLC fallout tonight.  Going to be a huge Smackdown.



Stop jinxing shit. You said it was going to be a huge RAW last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

Also see Roman vs Finn at Mania happening.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Stop jinxing shit. You said it was going to be a huge RAW last night.


I was wrong.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

i fucks with this photo


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Harper is 2-8 in his last 10 singles matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Harper is 2-8 in his last 10 singles matches.



I hear ya. I like Harper. They're doing piss all with him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Emma finally makes her return next week.  Finally!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah the rumble matches haven't been that bad. It just the fact that you know who's winning lowers the enjoyment experience. Last year everyone had either Roman or HHH winning. Then we knew Roman was winning the year before that and the year before that we knew Batista was winning and the year before that we knew Cena was winning to face Rock and so on...
> 
> I mean shit Meltzer even gave this year Rumble match a 4/5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Samoa Joe is a must.  Nakamura is an optional.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 6, 2016)

Just saw Owens and Sami tear the house down on RAW.

Heard it was the best match last night.

Also why was "A Certified G and a Bonified Stud" like Enzo was acting like the 40 year old virgin?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think WWE needs to remove people that are being verbally abusive.  I think they need to remove signs that don't suit the narrative.  Etc.  Hell.  Remove people for booing Roman.  Don't let the crowd disrupt the storytelling.


Okay Donald Trump.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

the rock vs eric rowan was classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

So we have 205 Live now, right?  I would like to see the Cruiserweights get scaled back a bit on Raw.  They need to give the women more time.  They need to build more feuds within the division.  Nia Jax is going to disappear until after Roadblock again.  It is a 3 hour show.  What if there were 3 female matches one week??  Would the world end or something?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Btw.  Enzo deserved to get his ass beat last night.  Trying to sleep with a married woman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

I think it's pretty amazing how Miz/Ziggler is over but there's actually curiosity about what happens with them next because they were so damn good here


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I want Ziggler to be on absolute display as a loser.  I remember a segment a couple of months ago.  AJ was mocking Ziggler as a loser in the locker room.  I want more segments like that!  Put him on a Titus level losing streak for a couple of months.  Then have him snap with a heel turn.  (I'm still okay with him being traded and doing all of this on Raw.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow man that was terrible. If this were Raw that might happen but this is the good show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow man that was terrible. If this were Raw that might happen but this is the good show.


Come on man.  He was so pathetic looking after that ladder match!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Btw.  Enzo deserved to get his ass beat last night.  Trying to sleep with a married woman.


I do want to know whether or not I am meant to consider Rusev a heel.  Rusev is basically the victim every week.  Whether it is with the Rock, Reigns, or Enzo.  He doesn't start any of these incidents.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Just saw Owens and Sami tear the house down on RAW.
> 
> Heard it was the best match last night.
> 
> Also why was "A Certified G and a Bonified Stud" like Enzo was acting like the 40 year old virgin?


Yeah I didn't like how Enzo was actin scared of the pussy either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Ziggler vs. AJ and Miz vs. Ambrose for the last show of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I didn't like how Enzo was actin scared of the pussy either.


The G Association of America needs to take back his certification.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

That sweater looked good on Renee last Sunday. Jobrose lowkey has game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Shit. Ankle brace.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

dat pop for my boy


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The G Association of America needs to take back his certification.


He sawft.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Come on Dean.  Don't pick on the weak and feeble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Crazy what a single title win can do. Wyatts are lit as shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

fuck was that


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

This is a thing now and this is fucking awesome

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Thank god they did well at Survivor Series.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

I heard Slater/Rhyno were wrestling on Main Event when they weren't on TV. They cooled them down on purpose.



Rukia said:


> Thank god they did well at Survivor Series.



I think it definitely helps that Bray got that pin pretty clean.

What hurts is this shit they're doing to fucking Harper. Really makes no sense, I get that he's not super jacked but he's got a unique look that works on a believable level.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This is a thing now and this is fucking awesome



It's awesome because it's a video game booking fantasy story line feel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

WWE treats Harper like shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Randy Wyatt is my second favorite Randy after Legend Killer Randy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

Bray just comes up with these cool ass spots man


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Sweet RKO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

What a finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

kalisto on the mic lmao


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

"Speed kills"
There you go Soul @SoulTaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

The one downside of this development is that the Wyatts are going to be a babyface group.  And I don't think that is what WWE intended.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Still doing Corbin and Kalisto. That was supposed to be the feud finale ffs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm sure Harper will get a chance to defend the tag titles at some point.  He will also be the guy that eats the pin and loses the belts.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still doing Corbin and Kalisto. That was supposed to be the feud finale ffs.


Once in a Lifetime
Zayn vs. Owens
Sasha vs. Charlotte
Probably some other I'm forgetting (Nikki/Carmella?)

Edit: Ziggler/Miz?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

lol petty WWE.  Never show Paige on any of the Total Divas advertisements.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Carmella is pretty solid on the mic.  She can handle crowd interference better than most.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

One problem wrong with SD is bad acting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

lmao. what the fuck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

tbf.  We are a long way away from the next ppv.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Roadblock fixing to be good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

The Ascension called another team dinosaurs after that fucking promo


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Send Ascension back to NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

SD boring as shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Comparing Mojo to Gronk...

Think Hype Bros are gonna get a push


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

Has the Ascension won at all this year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> SD boring as shit


So far the lack of talent on the roster has been on full display.  We need Miz to save the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Has the Ascension won at all this year?


I don't think so.  Didn't they even lose to Spirit Squad?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So far the lack of talent on the roster has been on full display.  We need Miz to save the show.


you right.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Maryse is looking hot asf tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Good.  The Dean Ambrose/Miz feud is about to start.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Miz is such a fucking savage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

You deserve it chant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Daniel Bryan is a fucking bully!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2016)

yessssssssssss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You deserve it chant


He totes earned that participation award!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Crowd of the year.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

excited, but then i remembered that Ellsworth will interfere


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So far the lack of talent on the roster has been on full display.  We need Miz to save the show.


Called it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Honestly, he should be proud.  Ziggler was a strong candidate for that award.  But Dean took it.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

Goddamn, Paige in those pants...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Too bad we will never see Paige in a ring again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow Kallisto stealing Ibushi's spot and doing a way shittier version

Cool


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Corbin is getting better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

Wtf? Who da fuck is this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

That was terrible. This Sophia Grace thing is a Dixie Carter level booking move.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Weird segment.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Crazy how we can go from a great Miz segment 10 minutes ago to that.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

who's the brat?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That was terrible. This Sophia Grace thing is a Dixie Carter level booking move.



*googles*

dafuq is dis?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

hey it was fine, she got in, did her promo, didnt take up too much time and got out


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> who's the brat?


The new Ellsworth.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

did anyone else see that Love Live poster


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Gable/Breeze should be a pretty dope wrestling match


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2016)

Fandango got tangled in the cords


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

man i hate the time constraints Smackdown has


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Gable/Breeze should be a pretty dope wrestling match


This isn't NXT.  Breeze will probably do a quick job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

Alexa time!


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

tonight confirmed the Deano Show


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

Dat PYRO


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

she looks good with the title


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd love a threesome with those two.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2016)

Kenju said:


> she looks good with the title


I really like that the promotional image they have of her with the title is her wearing a black and blue attire.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Becky a heel.  Alexa won fair and square.  She doesn't even get a night to enjoy herself?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

AJ's reaction to that attack on Ellsworth was great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Maryse looks great.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

SD kinda put me to sleep tonight. Still better than last nights trash raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Still doing these stupid ass crowd reaction shots, huh?


----------



## Kenju (Dec 6, 2016)

me right now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice win for the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Where is @Dean Ambrose ?

Want his reaction.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Still doing these stupid ass crowd reaction shots, huh?


They're terrible. lol Who came up with this shit?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're terrible. lol Who came up with this shit?


Dunn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Gallagher is never going to get over with this gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

I just watched Luke Harper talk on Talking Smack.  He isn't bad on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2016)

Talking Smack.  Rhyno and Slater feuding already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Gallagher is never going to get over with this gimmick.


Yes he will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

what do you guys think are the requirements for being a referee? i want to apply and be an exclusive referee for womens matches only.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> what do you guys think are the requirements for being a referee? i want to apply and be an exclusive referee for womens matches only.


Sounds like a great gig to me.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 7, 2016)

Wyatt Family are awesome. Super Team.

Wyatt Family vs. New Day at Wrestlemania?!


----------



## Kuya (Dec 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I want Alexa to tear her pants the way AJ did at TLC.  It kind of happened to Sasha at HiaC.  More of that please!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Kuya said:


>



dammit Kuya. what are you doing to me!???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2016)

Jesus! That Alexa booty got me like TerminaTHOR's avatar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Not to get too loose with it but I check out the divas with plot reddit periodically and that post Kuya dropped would rate as the best collection of Alexa pics ever.

I didn't watch 205 or Talking Smack. I was too tired and once I realized that it was a filler episode of SD the wind got taken out of my sails. I mean I get it and I don't think this means we're going to get bad episodes, I mean just the way they're using the talent, there's some smoke and mirrors with SD but they get the most out of it. Wyatts were awesome and Corbin beating the fuck out of Kallisto was great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Best moment of the night:


----------



## Kenju (Dec 7, 2016)

Really it was just that AJs foot was hurt so they changed plans

More important ly. Ambrose's Birthday today!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Feel terrible for Ambrose.  Dude hasn't won at a PPV in like six months!  Not quite as much of a loser as Dolph, but closing in.  He needs to win his next feud.  Hopefully Ellsworth doesn't embarrass him too much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Feel terrible for Ambrose.  Dude hasn't won at a PPV in like six months!  Not quite as much of a loser as Dolph, but closing in.  He needs to win his next feud.  Hopefully Ellsworth doesn't embarrass him too much.



He's the most protected champion WWE has had in like 3 years.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Did you see that Running Knee Miz gave to Ambrose?  I think Daniel Bryan really is jealous that Miz does his moves better than he ever did!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh yeah the air between those kicks and their target in the corner was really him doing it better. Can't believe you're trying to ruin the goodwill Miz has in here with crazy nonsense like he does DB's moves better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

ST, I can't believe that you are still hating on the Miz.  What does he have to do to get over with you??


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> ST, I can't believe that you are still hating on the Miz.  What does he have to do to get over with you??



You've been checked on this multiple times, I never hated on Miz. Get new material dude because this is complete shit.

It's as pathetic as you getting on the Alexa Bliss bandwagon and acting like the conductor when me, Kuya, and Sauce have known she was legit since NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

It's all in good fun.  Lighten up man.  You can't blame me for getting excited by this run that the Miz is on.

And I concede that you are right about Alexa.  I was a naysayer when she was first appeared on the main roster.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 7, 2016)

I wasn't necessarily an Alexa naysayer but I didn't care about her since I rarely if ever watch NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I am hoping that this title run will put her over a bit more.  And I feel like I have seen some positive signs the last couple of weeks.  A few more boos and a few more cheers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

I think Alexa is pretty can't miss and have always thought this. This girl is like 3-5 inches away from being this era's analog to Sable but as she currently is she's easily just one of the prettiest girls on the roster. 

Honestly think Emma will be over for very similar reasons. They're mad hot and they can work. Shit is a no brainer.

But in terms of crossover I think they definitely need to push Alexa. More magazine covers.

I like Becky Lynch a hell of a lot but I just think that they really botched her run and kayfabe standing by making it quite obvious she's number 3.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Best moment of the night:



YO LMAO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know what to make of the Emmalina character...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Raiden said:


> YO LMAO!


Ambrose fought hard to not laugh during that segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose fought hard to not laugh during that segment.



Yeah at the end he couldn't help it. It reminds me of the time Vince came out with strippers, and Austin couldn't hold it in.


----------



## Larcher (Dec 7, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Wyatt Family are awesome. Super Team.
> 
> Wyatt Family vs. New Day at Wrestlemania?!


Good seeing them get good booking again. Harper just needs to be treated as an equal to the other two. Eric Rowan doesn't need to return to them imo, he'd be a weak link.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm ready to see the Ziggler for Cesaro trade.  Smackdown can pick up Sami after he is fired in storyline.

Needs to happen quickly.  SD has too few options.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 7, 2016)

There we go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Trump just gave Linda McMahon a job.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenju (Dec 7, 2016)

THERE HE GO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Trump just gave Linda McMahon a job.



They donated 6 million dollars in her name. She was getting a position in the administration.

Vince is going to make fucking bank when his taxes are slashed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

In storyline I want Ellsworth to start hitting on Renee.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not to get too loose with it but I check out the divas with plot reddit periodically and that post Kuya dropped would rate as the best collection of Alexa pics ever.
> 
> I didn't watch 205 or Talking Smack. I was too tired and once I realized that it was a filler episode of SD the wind got taken out of my sails. I mean I get it and I don't think this means we're going to get bad episodes, I mean just the way they're using the talent, there's some smoke and mirrors with SD but they get the most out of it. Wyatts were awesome and Corbin beating the fuck out of Kallisto was great.


Yeah I went to sleep after SD went off. I might watch  the new 205 later along with talking smack. Just too much content to watch in one day. Same reason I barely survive the current raws.



Raiden said:


> Yeah at the end he couldn't help it. It reminds me of the time Vince came out with strippers, and Austin couldn't hold it in.


Rofl there goes the trademark Vince dance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2016)

A man making millions off of men wrestling in thongs and tights, who has his daughter in story lines and his son jumping off of buildings while his wife works for the president.

the american dream.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I have no idea what they are going to do with Corbin next.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> A man making millions off of men wrestling in thongs and tights, who has his daughter in story lines and his son jumping off of buildings while his wife works for the president.
> 
> the american dream.


And he's prolly smashed a few of the wrestlers along the way.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

They are advertising Elimination Chamber.  Apparently it is at something called the Talking Stick Resort Arena??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 7, 2016)

So I finally watched yesterday's 205 Live tonight. Was pretty good. Who knew if you actually built storylines around them, gave them actual characters and let them compete at CWC-levels of pace you could actually get invested in the Cruiserweights? Seems like they are setting up a Kendrick-Swann-Perkins Triple Threat for Roadblock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They are advertising Elimination Chamber.  Apparently it is at something called the Talking Stick Resort Arena??


According to Wiki its a SD-exclusive PPV. I know we can expect a Chamber Match for the WWE World Title but would the SD roster be deep enough to have one also for the IC Title as well? Guys like Crews, Kalisto and Corbin (though he could also be in the WWE Title Chamber Match instead) could benefit from PPV Time if there is a 2nd chamber match. Hell they may even do a Women's Chamber Match too now that I think about it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

They might as well go with AJ and Dean again.  And the Miz against Ziggler.

Seriously.  I cannot figure out the next feuds.  There are just no babyfaces on Smackdown.  They might need Shane to wrestle against someone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They might as well go with AJ and Dean again.  And the Miz against Ziggler.
> 
> Seriously.  I cannot figure out the next feuds.  There are just no babyfaces on Smackdown.  They might need Shane to wrestle against someone.


Shouldn't Cena be back by then? Also Taker is sorta back too. SD do need to hurry up and trade someone for Zayn. Maybe even call up someone from NXT like Dillinger or something.
Shelton Benjamin getting injured also hurt them a bit IMO. I feel like he could have been their midcard babyface though I heard rumours that he'll be fit in a couple of months and be ready to get back to SD.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't understand the trade hesitation.  Stephanie and Shane should be like bad fantasy football managers.  Trades will make the brand split more fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Kenju said:


> THERE HE GO



renee giving hints of birthday sex 



[S-A-F] said:


> And he's prolly smashed a few of the wrestlers along the way.



do you guys think Paige, Alexa, Sasha, Becky and the rest of the womens roster stripped naked in front of Vince or Triple H just to get the contract?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> renee giving hints of birthday sex
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys think Paige, Alexa, Sasha, Becky and the rest of the womens roster stripped naked in front of Vince or Triple H just to get the contract?


Who said anything about them being women?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who said anything about them being women?



imagine AJ, Gallows and Festus all stripping naked in front of Triple H


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2016)

Obama invited super bowl winners and NBA champions to the white house.
Trump going to be inviting 16 time champion John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Ugh, this Paige/ADR segment on Total Divas.  Gag.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

ADR would be smashing Alexa too if he met her earlier


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Damn.  Maryse and Eva Marie in a hot tub!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

i hate to break it to you Rukia but if you havent noticed it yet, Eva Marie is the most beautiful woman in the roster right now. search them pics of WWE women wrestlers with no make up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh, I know she is attractive.  You aren't breaking any news here.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm getting close to being oversaturated with Wrestling. All these PPVs, plus Raw & Smackdown, and if you add NXT on top of that, tyhen add in the occasional TNA, you really become burned out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

Eva Marie is prettier than Alexa too


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2016)

I just imagined a Ric vs Charlotte match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2016)

both of them will be locked in the Figure Four for 30 minutes until one of them passes out


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

_Fan asks Tye who he would like to wrestle_

Tye: @mikethemiz could use a slap in the mouth

Miz: We have a much harder ranking system in Hollywood. For instance, an Orlando 10 is an LA 5...Just like @WWENXT 10 is #SDLive 5. #BigLeagues

Tye: Behind the bright lights of Tinseltown hides a boy from the real world..Don't worry Mizzy, if the opportunity arises, I'll make it quick

Miz: Does #Perfect10 stand for the 10 years you've been in developmental? I mean, how long do I have to wait?


Tye: You don't. A simple invite from an IC champ with a set of balls is all that's required...so actually, looks like I'll be the one waiting.

Miz: I've defended the IC Title 3 times against top talent in 2 weeks u should talk to @WWEDanielBryan he likes giving undeserving talent shots


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

Meltzer's rating for TLC

Hype Bros/American Alpha/Apollo Crews vs. Vaudevillains/Ascension/Curt Hawkins 2.25

Wyatt Family vs. Slater and Rhyno 1.75

Nikki Bella vs. Carmella 2

The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler 4

Baron Corbin vs. Kalisto 2.75

Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss 1.75

AJ Styles vs. Dean Ambrose 4.5


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> _Fan asks Tye who he would like to wrestle_
> 
> Tye: @mikethemiz could use a slap in the mouth
> 
> ...



savage. Miz burying the hell out of Tye  10 years in developmental rofl. that had me rolling  ouch


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenju (Dec 8, 2016)

God Movement said:


> had a photo of Bayley with her face pressed against the glass



.............what


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2016)

Remember when Eric Bischoff made out with Linda?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 8, 2016)

Kenju said:


> .............what



Beats me


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Remember when Eric Bischoff made out with Linda?



I don't want to remember that!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

Joe lost that title match in Australia


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

It's too bad they are so many goddamn heels right now.  Because I think the Miz really does deserve to be in the main event picture.  He has been involved in a lot of 4 star matches this year, he draws excellent heat from the crowd, I think he is at the peak of his powers right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

What did you tag me for Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

Don't remember.  That was days ago dude!

I do know that I was disappointed that you weren't around to react to Smackdown though.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want to remember that!


Another highlight of Triple Nose's RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

Im legit done w


Rukia said:


> Don't remember.  That was days ago dude!
> 
> I do know that I was disappointed that you weren't around to react to Smackdown though.



Im legit done with wrestling doe. Didnt watch anything wrestling related.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

I just read that Mickie signed and will start making Smackdown appearances in January.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Im legit done w
> 
> 
> Im legit done with wrestling doe. Didnt watch anything wrestling related.


Why?  Was it the audience reaction shots that drove you away??


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

i bet your ass it was john laurianitis' idea to do those crowd reaction shots


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 8, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i bet your ass it was john laurianitis' idea to do those crowd reaction shots


Nah its gotta be Dunn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

Mickie james going to smack down.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie james going to smack down.


She attacked Nikki!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why?  Was it the audience reaction shots that drove you away??






Rukia said:


> She attacked Nikki!


It all makes sense now!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just read that Mickie signed and will start making Smackdown appearances in January.
> Why?  Was it the audience reaction shots that drove you away??


Lel nah lots of built up frustrations and annoyances.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 8, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie james going to smack down.



I think Bliss feuding with her will legitimize Bliss to be seen on par with the 4 horsewoman. 


I dig the shirt, I'd buy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 8, 2016)

Heels with shirts for sale will always be weird to me

But I guess it works for Bray Wyatt with the whole "follower" aspect


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lel nah lots of built up frustrations and annoyances.


Frustrated with what? lol your boy has been showcased real well this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

This was a great year for Dean.  Primarily because of Money in the Bank.  I do think though that his Wrestlemania could have been better..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Frustrated with what? lol your boy has been showcased real well this year.



First off , it's not just about mah boy dude. It's a representation thing.

Secondly,  Dean was being a beta bitch to Roman, Dean vs Brock was underwhelming as hell,  his two month reign was obviously just as emergency champ for AJ,  the Shield thing was just to give him something so then he can go back to where they want him, the Austin Podcast, the final blow at TLC , no heel turn.  Plus having both smarks, marks, and WWE shit on him from all over.

Let's not add the fact that great work rate matches >>>> writing nowadays.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

The asylum match with Jericho is a pretty terrible rewatch.  Not Dean's fault.

I think the Heel Turn is coming.  Dean is going to be a major heel pretty soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> First off , it's not just about mah boy dude. It's a representation thing.
> 
> Secondly,  Dean was being a beta bitch to Roman, Dean vs Brock was underwhelming as hell,  his two month reign was obviously just as emergency champ for AJ,  the Shield thing was just to give him something so then he can go back to where they want him, the Austin Podcast, the final blow at TLC , no heel turn.  Plus having both smarks, marks, and WWE shit on him from all over.
> 
> Let's not add the fact that great work rate matches >>>> writing nowadays.


I don't know what to say. I don't know why you're letting a stupid podcast bother you.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kenju (Dec 8, 2016)

everyone bounces back(LIKE A REBOUND CLOTHESLINE) fellow Bromose. The podcast had an effect but im pretty sure its left most of everyones mind.If you check out the opening reaction he got on Smackdown, it was pretty damn loud, it'd say louder than AJ that night but thats because the show just started so the crowd usedd up their 5 second cheer meter.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

I will say though that Dean should never appear on the Stone Cold podcast again.  Too risky.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)

How far do you think Decay could go in the E?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

Its taken attack on titan so long to come back I've seen the series on toonami about 5 times I forgot the regular version completely shits on the dub.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2016)

Holy shit  Did I just see Bayley use the Seth Rollins Buckle Bomb in this match??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> How far do you think Decay could go in the E?


No where.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2016)

Kenju said:


> I think Bliss feuding with her will legitimize Bliss to be seen on par with the 4 horsewoman.
> 
> 
> I dig the shirt, I'd buy it



tsk. thats false advertising. it should have been "I AM FAT"


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> How far do you think Decay could go in the E?



Debut, have a good couple weeks, Vince gets bored and they are only seen on one of those shows that is like Sunday night heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2016)

I think they'd be geeks.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2016)

205 Live needs to fo to Full Sail where the crowd will actually give a darn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> How far do you think Decay could go in the E?


What is even their purpose?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2016)

Flair continued, "I think the biggest match people want to see, but I'm not sure it'll happen, will be Shane McMahon against Hunter. I said that last week. I mean, that would knock you off your chair and that's not a job for a chair."

Lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

Triple H could use a nose job courtesy of Coast to Coast


----------



## God Movement (Dec 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Flair continued, "I think the biggest match people want to see, but I'm not sure it'll happen, will be Shane McMahon against Hunter. I said that last week. I mean, that would knock you off your chair and that's not a job for a chair."
> 
> Lmao



Flair confirmed for lunatic


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

i remember those WWE games back on the ps2 wherein Flair's finishers are 2 low blows instead of the figure four

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i remember those WWE games back on the ps2 wherein Flair's finishers are 2 low blows instead of the figure four




Lmaoooo eye pokes low blows n shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

yeah. the default settings of the game has the TKO function turned on too. so when Ric Flair low blows you, its an instant win lol

Flair finisher was like he goes down the mat and begging you not to hit him then Flair punches your dick


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Flair continued, "I think the biggest match people want to see, but I'm not sure it'll happen, will be Shane McMahon against Hunter. I said that last week. I mean, that would knock you off your chair and that's not a job for a chair."
> 
> Lmao


Oh god How drunk is Flair?!?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

It is going to be Dean Ambrose against Shane McMahon.  That match is a major part of his heel turn.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2016)

Smackdown is now a comedy show 

makes sense since we have Ziggler as their stand up and Ellsworth as mascot


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2016)

Vince trying to trash smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh god Fluffy is fucking terrible. Why don't they send all these bottom of the barrel celebrities to raw?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Last week it was that girl with Nikki Bella.

I'm not sure that Vince is trying to destroy Smackdown.  But I definitely think that they are using it for all of their "experiments".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2016)

The fuck is this shit?



WhatADrag said:


> Vince trying to trash smackdown.



No other explanation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2016)

The hell!?  Well it's a step up from the brat that rode on Ellen's coat tails to stardom but it is what it is.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2016)

lmao we about to have guest host/assistant gm celebs .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Kevin Owens should be on permanent commentary on one of the shows.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is even their purpose?


They are the primary rival tag team to the Hardy's. Did you watch the Great War? They had like a 6-7 month feud which was well done. 4.5 Star feud.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 9, 2016)

ah yes the top 4 male stars of the WWE, The Shield & Kalisto

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Trying to grab some Hispanic viewers!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

But Boss time definitely can't be missed.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 9, 2016)

They do need a hispanic main event star badly though. Every single one of them after Rey has been a huge disappointment.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They do need a hispanic main event star badly though. Every single one of them after Rey has been a huge disappointment.


ADR.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)

Chavo, Vickie,

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2016)

Rey speaking on WWE:

Dixie licking Linda's butt:


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2016)

whoa whoa whoa.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Dixie Carter only gets 28 likes when she tweets something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Damn.  WWE has some really fine looking women in their collection.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> They are the primary rival tag team to the Hardy's. Did you watch the Great War? They had like a 6-7 month feud which was well done. 4.5 Star feud.


i was talking about sanity.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh god How drunk is Flair?!?



My first thought is he might have heard it from the McMahons himself as an idea for WM next year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Great topic:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm getting hyped for Roadblock guys.  Charlotte takes on Sasha in the main event; a thirty minute Iron Man match.  And the conclusion of their feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2016)

Speaking of Charlotte and Sasha.  This is one of my favorite videos to re-watch on Youtube.  It just really works in my opinion.


Charlotte and Jericho fucking slayed.  And Owens killed on commentary later on in the night.  A Charlotte, Y2J, Kevin Owens stable would be the coolest thing that the WWE has ever done.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting hyped for Roadblock guys.  Charlotte takes on Sasha in the main event; a thirty minute Iron Man match.  *And the conclusion of their feud.*


Its cute that you actually believe this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know what to say. I don't know why you're letting a stupid podcast bother you.





Kenju said:


> everyone bounces back(LIKE A REBOUND CLOTHESLINE) fellow Bromose. The podcast had an effect but im pretty sure its left most of everyones mind.If you check out the opening reaction he got on Smackdown, it was pretty damn loud, it'd say louder than AJ that night but thats because the show just started so the crowd usedd up their 5 second cheer meter.



Here's one other reason why I gave up and this is nothing booking or wrassling related in a sense. I am a fan of Dean Ambrose because in a way in a far away way, I can relate to him. Not being creative enough to get over or do something well, and not talented  enough to be getting good reception .  Just average , constantly being told your thinking or how you act or what you do sucks. That's why seeing people turn on him got to me in that sense. I felt them cheers that someone talented will always beat out someone who tries. The worst part is Ambrose doesn't care enough to fix some of his wrestling style. Wish I couldn't care about people's criticism like that.

Anyways this is more representative complaint. Don't mind me guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah each brand should go back to 2 men announce teams. 

My favorite commentators for WWE currently are Corey Graves and Michael Cole. 

Cole gets enormous amount of hate. Dude might botch moves quite often but he just knows how to keep a commentary team going. When shit goes off the script Cole handles shit so well... Jerry's heart attack situation, Enzo's concussion, and other examples just proves he's just fed to say bull shit 90 percent of the time. Instead of letting the commentators talk themselves. When AJ debuted Cole ruined the moment with the "is it.....?! can it be...!?" line at the royal rumble. It's just so obvious dude was told to say that shit.

Corey Graves is excellent. He know's what he's talking about yet he has a lot of spunk and personality. I dare to say it has to do with the fact hes young and also he's also a wrestler who career was cut short, but the message here is that he was part of this generation wrestling style, not only as a wrestler but a fan so he understands and communicates with wrestling fans so easy.

Saxton is trash. Saxton is just pure beta and corny. But his good interview skills, also being beta and corny makes great for a in-ring and backstage interviewer. 

For Smackdown... man that team is so shit I don't even know if a two man team would work. That awkward silence the SD team does 10 times a night bugs me so much because the pauses are always at least a few seconds longer than it should be. Otunga is trash. I don't know what he can be useful for. JBL is so weird with me. He has his moments with his jokes and his knowledge of wrestling's history. But dude is straight trash when he give's an in-ring analysis of a match currently happening or when he gets annoying when he opposes or supports a wrestler, his reasoning and his input on why a guy won't or will win is always so dumb answer.

I like Ranallo I really do. But I don't think he's that amazing as a majority of hardcore fans believe's he is. Don't get me wrong. He's great at what he does and definitely deserves to be on WWE commentating team on live tv. He's perfect for knowing all the in-ring moves and giving the best play-by-play action. But dude has no spice.. no spunk. . . no personality. Ranallo is the commentator who you can listen to while driving or cleaning your room while WWE is on in the background. He honestly just needs a better partner to help him call the matches. I don't believe it's Corey tho. Corey needs a JR type of guy. We've seen a corey and Ranallo team. It's good but it's does not make me invested in the match and characters or want to stop folding clothes so I can sit down and listen to what they say.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its cute that you actually believe this.


Remember a couple of weeks ago when the WWE teased feuds between Sasha Banks/Nia Jax and Bayley/Charlotte?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I like Ranallo because he gets excited.  Otunga on the other hand is a black hole; his tone never changes.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2016)

Its clear they want Charlotte and Sasha to be the next Lita and Trish, so I think even knows that they can ruin by making it go on forever.

Since this is a iron man match, I fully expect Nia Jax to interfere and fuck up the score card quite a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I thought about that.  I think they had Ellsworth hijack a big match last weekend.  Don't do it again.  If this is going to be the end of the feud in 2016... Let's see a clean match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

i want to be Kevin Dunn even for just one single night only.    i wanna tap dat Eva ass


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Otunga and Saxton are the first cuts I would make if they brought me in.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

Otunga sounds like he doesn't like his job


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

I see Wrestling Observer is reporting Cena vs Styles at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Makes sense.  I would rather wait until Wrestlemania.  But I don't know if there are any other options for AJ.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

im sick of AJ vs Cena
or AJ vs Dean

they really need more main eventer guys on SD. Finn Balor should be traded along with Cesaro and Sami.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Finn Balor, Sami Zayn, and Cesaro for Apollo Crews and Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah let's trade Sami, Cesaro, and Balor so Raw is nothing but Roman vs Seth. Good job guys,


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd send Saxton. back to being a backstage interviewer. He was good in that role. Otunga is straight garbage. Axe him immediately.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah let's trade Sami, Cesaro, and Balor so Raw is nothing but Roman vs Seth. Good job guys,



Jericho, Brock, Goldberg, Sheamus, KO, Seth aren't enough for you??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Jericho, Brock, Goldberg, Sheamus, KO, Seth aren't enough for you??


Jericho gone after mania.


Brock and Goldberg.. Really?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

I'd do it like this

Raw
Main Event guys:
Balor
Heel Roman Reigns
Seth
Kevin Owens
Samoa Joe
Goldberg
Lesnar

then of course they have the women who main event alot now

Guys who can go back and forth between main event and mid card
Zayn
Jericho
Strowman
Dolph Ziggler
Resuv

Side note: I'd also call up Asuka for the Women's division and Austin Aries

Smackdown Main Event guys
AJ Styles
Dean Ambrose
John Cena
Randy Orton
Bray Wyatt
Nakamarua

Guys who can go between mid card and main event
Miz
Sheamus
Cesaro
Ty Dillinger
Luke Harper

Side note: I'd also call up The Revival for the tag team division and No Way Jose but just for plain mid card status. I'd also capitalize on Slater being over by making him official mid card status who can actually win IC.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 10, 2016)

So why doesn't the WWE sign these guys and let them work in the cruiserweight division? They have a distinctive style which separates them from the typical WWE style and it'd help the cruiswerweight division to actually stand out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So why doesn't the WWE sign these guys and let them work in the cruiserweight division? They have a distinctive style which separates them from the typical WWE style and it'd help the cruiswerweight division to actually stand out.



Osprey said he isn't ready to come to the WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Osprey said he isn't ready to come to the WWE.



Ah. Nonetheless, Ricochet could come. And there's 10 other guys his size that wrestle the same high-paced style in the indies. My issue is the cruiserweights wrestle no different to the heavyweights. Nothing makes them stand out. The crowd would go nuts for a match like this. It's simple shit like this that boggles the mind. Why the fuck are you not capitalizing on this


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I want Sasha to hold for like 500 days now.  Not gonna happen!  


WhatADrag said:


> Yeah let's trade Sami, Cesaro, and Balor so Raw is nothing but Roman vs Seth. Good job guys,


Smackdown is my primary concern dude.


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2016)

Richochet was going to join the CWC but had contract issues with LU I believe


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

What about bringing back Wade Barrett and having a new Nexus?  You could have Samoa Joe and the Revival as part of the group.  Tye Dillinger is another guy that would make sense for the Stable.  I think it could be pretty cool.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What about bringing back Wade Barrett and having a new Nexus?  You could have Samoa Joe and the Revival as part of the group.  Tye Dillinger is another guy that would make sense for the Stable.  I think it could be pretty cool.


I'd just take Wade back in any meaningful capacity. If he never left he could easily be Upper Mid Card in SD with the occasional main event feud and maybe even title reign.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2016)

So the network has every single raw from 93 to current on the network and they're working their way through smackdown 2006-2007. They will probably try to finish Smackdown to go along with raw.  All that content at the click of a button.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

That's why the network at the current price is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2016)

im actually looking forward to Tye being the next IC champ. they could build up a historical feud between Tye and Miz with back and forth title changes. it could be epic!    there's also a great potential of a double turn that will elevate both guys.

ricochet will be under utilized in the WWE. please don't let him sign.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That's why the network at the current price is an absolute bargain.


Yeah it is, fuckin love the network. Gonna spend today watching a bunch of old raws and smackdowns. Still wouldn't pay over 9.99 for it tho since the stuff after like 2008 goes to shit very fast.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Women's tag titles.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Sasha and Bayley holding.  Make Sasha a double champion!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Damn.  According to pwdb, Alexa and Becky used to be quite the dominant tag team.  Undefeated even.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 10, 2016)

If WWE is going to force Alexa Bliss on us the least they can do is have merch for her. Can't find shit.


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2016)

Tye and The Miz are fueding on twitter


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah I know, Miz owned Tye hard telling him the 10 stands for being in developmental hell for 10 years.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Sauce said:


> If WWE is going to force Alexa Bliss on us the least they can do is have merch for her. Can't find shit.


Alexa is best for business.  
I want to buy something!


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Dec 10, 2016)

@Rukia


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What about bringing back Wade Barrett and having a new Nexus?  You could have Samoa Joe and the Revival as part of the group.  Tye Dillinger is another guy that would make sense for the Stable.  I think it could be pretty cool.


Eww to all of this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Bullet Club -

AJ Styles
Finn Balor
Gallows
Anderson


----------



## Legend (Dec 10, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I have heard a trade rumor!  AJ Styles to Raw for basically everybody!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah, I was at the Yard House drinking beer.  Noticed that was on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2016)

Linda Mcmahon now running the Small Business Administrations.

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

Time to support Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Of course Jericho won the laugh challenge.  All of the absurd shit he has to say every week and still keep a straight face!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

John Cena the superstar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2016)

Cena kissing other women and shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

I bet Cena misses AJ Lee.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2016)

You think Cena fucked AJ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2016)

Probably, right?  They dated for a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Fuck the bullet club. Bullet Club be adding members for no reason and nobody complains but imagine if WWE was doing this.  Cody sexy as always though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

_Source: Vice Sports_

Ian Frisch has a great feature at Vice Sports about  business, the inner workings of the company, working for Vince McMahon and more. The article also discussed Shane McMahon's WWE departure and a secret meeting he had with Vince McMahon years later in 2012.



It was noted that Shane left WWE in 2009 because of a real-life power struggle with Vince and Stephanie McMahon, with a senior-level executive saying that there "was always tension between Shane and Stephanie."
It was revealed in the piece that Shane met with Vince at the WWE production office in Stamford, CT, which is separate from WWE headquarters, in March of 2012. At the time, Paul "Triple H" Levesque - who has yet to appear with Shane on WWE television since his return to WWE last February - was working on launching NXT and Vince was reportedly stressed because ratings were down.

"When Stephanie found out Shane was going to be there, she went white in the face," a source told Frisch. "And Paul freaked out."

Shane was at the meeting with his friend James Frey, who was the CEO of Full Fathom Five. Shane said that he wanted to take over creative and the writer's room, while Frey and his Full Fathom Five team would serve as consultants. The meeting was set up through WWE Executive Vice President of Production Kevin Dunn.

"Kevin Dunn is very close to Shane," the source said. "And there's tremendous tension between Kevin, and Paul and Stephanie. They feel like the company is theirs, but they don't have power to control Kevin."

It was noted that Dunn would have had even more influence with Vince if Shane was back with the company in a top position, and Shane would also be back in control of a piece of the family's legacy. Vince ultimately turned down Shane's offer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Larcher (Dec 11, 2016)

To be honest I don't think the roster needs switching around too much. I haven't kept up with raw lately, but Cesaro was doing fine with Sheamus last time I caught, but i'd agree people like Sami and Neville could use the Smackdown treatment. 

Nakamura and Samoe Joe need calling up asap. Smackdown needs at least one of them to stabilize the main event card and they'll do totally fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: Vice Sports_
> 
> Ian Frisch has a great feature at Vice Sports about  business, the inner workings of the company, working for Vince McMahon and more. The article also discussed Shane McMahon's WWE departure and a secret meeting he had with Vince McMahon years later in 2012.
> 
> ...


Also read that they'd get tv writers that would barely last over a year. Company has been in a mess for years now come to find out.



WhatADrag said:


>


yoooo


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2016)

Cody seems to be out of place in the Bullet Club


----------



## God Movement (Dec 11, 2016)

Will Roman become a double champion next weekend? Find out at Roadblock


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Also read that they'd get tv writers that would barely last over a year. Company has been in a mess for years now come to find out.
> 
> 
> yoooo


Its always been like that. The legendary late great comic Patrice o Neal was once a writer for wwe. He said when he was there a writer who was there was fired 6 times by Stephanie and she kept hiring that guy back. And this was damn near a decade ago.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its always been like that. *The legendary late great comic Patrice o Neal was once a writer for wwe*. He said when he was there a writer who was there was fired 6 times by Stephanie and she kept hiring that guy back. And this was damn near a decade ago.



This is news to me. Wow. Patrice was an amazing comic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Every company has stories like these.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 11, 2016)

Yo listen to shit shit.

"You're going to put on the fucking turban" - Vince



The Rock comes on at about 10:30


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

God Movement said:


> This is news to me. Wow. Patrice was an amazing comic.


my all time favorite.


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

I would actually watch American football if it was anything like the XFL


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eww to all of this.



Yeah I like stables but after Nexus and the rejects...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its always been like that. The legendary late great comic Patrice o Neal was once a writer for wwe. He said when he was there a writer who was there was fired 6 times by Stephanie and she kept hiring that guy back. And this was damn near a decade ago.


Yeah, forgot all about patrice's time there, he had some funny stories. Don't forget Freddie Prinze Jr's time there too.



Ae said:


> I would actually watch American football if it was anything like the XFL


haha yeah football puts me to sleep.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

Pleeeeebs


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I like stables but after Nexus and the rejects...


We don't need to get fancy.  I think more creativity would go a long way.  More mixed tag team matches!  Sasha can help put people like Roman over!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

What if Roman wins the Rumble?


----------



## Ae (Dec 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What if Roman wins the Rumble?


That'll never happen again


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

He made it all the way till the end this year.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

> Barring a last minute change, Chris Hero is heading back to WWE, confirmed by a company source according to our Dave Meltzer.
> 
> Meltzer didn't add whether he was heading to NXT or the main roster, nor did he give a timeframe.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)

Kassius Ohno


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2016)

Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned ex-WWE Superstar Shad Gaspard had a weapon pulled on him last night at a gas station in Florida by a man who said he was going to rob the place … and like a real-life superhero, the wrestler quickly sprang into action by taking the guy out.


Gaspard tells us he and his Cryme Tyme tag partner JTG stopped at a gas station after a wrestling show and he went inside to grab a drink, while everyone else stayed in the car.

While inside, a man approached him in a disrespectful manner forcefully saying to buy him a beer. When Shad told him to change his tone, the guy pulled what looked like a gun out of his pants.

Gaspard tells us he immediately thought to himself, “Fuck this, I’m not dying in Florida,” and got in the guys face to intimidate him enough to back down.

It worked, but the man told Shad he better leave because he was about to rob the place. That’s when the wrestler says he immediately rushed in and forced the gun out of his hands. He tried uncocking it, but wasn’t having luck and assumed he was just caught up in the moment.

Shad says he tried passing the gun off to the cashiers, but they didn’t want it — and the guy started making his way to the door — so he slammed the man’s head into the door, pulled him outside and got the robber into a rear naked choke hold. That’s when JTG and co. saw what was happening and called the cops. Gaspard eventually mobilized him and began searching him for more weapons. At that point he re-assessed the initial weapon and realized it was nothing more than an air-soft gun.

“I thought it was a real gun the entire time and honestly, I just didn’t want anyone to get hurt.” Adding, “I just kept thinking about how I wanted to make sure I got home to my son.”

A rep for the Coral Springs Police Department tells us the man was taken into custody for attempted robbery once they arrived on-scene. No further information was made available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Linda Mcmahon now running the Small Business Administrations.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?


Why are you surprised?

The McMahons are the biggest contributors to Trumps campaign.

Linda got into the White House the easiest way possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

One week till Roadblock!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2016)

lol Linda might try to run for Governor of CT after doing the SBA job.


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2016)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are you surprised?
> 
> The McMahons are the biggest contributors to Trumps campaign.
> 
> Linda got into the White House the easiest way possible.


Cause Im dealing with that place right now


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2016)

i wonder if linda ever thinks of the 100M she sent on trying to be a Senator.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2016)

Watching the match of the year collection!

AJ v Cesaro v Owens v Jericho in a Fatal Four Way.  Really good for Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

wrestling dead af


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Kevin Owens is runner up for the wrestler of the year slammy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> wrestling dead af


Savage. heels still live!



WhatADrag said:


> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned ex-WWE Superstar Shad Gaspard had a weapon pulled on him last night at a gas station in Florida by a man who said he was going to rob the place … and like a real-life superhero, the wrestler quickly sprang into action by taking the guy out.
> 
> 
> Gaspard tells us he and his Cryme Tyme tag partner JTG stopped at a gas station after a wrestling show and he went inside to grab a drink, while everyone else stayed in the car.
> ...


Dayum Shad! Dude is playing hero at gas stations.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

lol they gonna make him wrestle in a hoodie.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> wrestling dead af



Welp. That kid is definitely going to hate him for that.

Feel sorry for the kid though. Kayfabe is dead as dead can be. The kid doesn't take himself to these events either, his parents do. So this could do more harm than good really.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Welp. That kid is definitely going to hate him for that.
> 
> Feel sorry for the kid though. Kayfabe is dead as dead can be. The kid doesn't take himself to these events either, his parents do. So this could do more harm than good really.





[S-A-F] said:


> Savage. heels still live!



Fuck the kid and KO.

Those empty seats in the back impact zone mode.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

I didn't even notice all of those empty seats. KO confirmed to not draw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

On episode 66 of Tom Clark's Main Event,  LIVE Tag Team Champion Randy Orton talked about having a new bounce in his step teaming with Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper and possibly changing up his ring gear.



According to Orton, he has a new pep in his step now because he is enjoying teaming with The Wyatt Family. Orton admitted to being apprehensive about the faction in the beginning. Also, Orton talked about passing on his knowledge of professional wrestling to American Alpha.
"Keeping things new and refreshing at work, like right now I have a new pep in my step, I feel, because I'm working with guys that are fun to work with. This whole angle with The Wyatt Family, I'm really enjoying it. At first, I wasn't quite sure, but now that we're in the middle of it and me and Bray and Luke are tag champs, everything's feeling right. And I get to do what I love to do best and that's be a heel. So each week is a little different. It's not getting stale. Nothing against Sheamus, but it's not working Sheamus every night for six months. It's like, American Alpha, I've been working live events with those guys and Kane against Luke, me, and Bray, and they're just amazing. They're so smooth and they've got that heart that [host Tom Clark was] talking about. It's making me have a little more heart because I'm in there with guys that feel that way and they want to do things and when they're doing something wrong, I tell them and it's not like a conversation that lasts an hour. They get it. Do you know what I mean? So it's yeah."

Also during the interview, Orton put over Luke Harper, saying that his is great and that he regretted not getting a chance to wrestle him in the past. While Orton is looking forward to locking horns with Harper down the road, he is content running roughshod over SmackDown's tag team division for the time being.

"[Harper]'s great. Like, before I was injured, I was supposed to work with him in a singles match, I think in the pre-show of  in 2015. And I was looking forward to that. We've never touched. And somewhere down the line, I'm sure that'll happen too. But for now and the next long while, I see my future being with them and dominating SmackDown."

Orton indicated that he has given some thought to changing up his gear, but does not know where to go with it. Orton acknowledged that he has worn the same wrestling gear for over 10 years and that he has not really changed his character or moveset over the years.

"Yeah, [being a part of The Wyatt Family is refreshing]. I almost want to change up my gear, but I'm not quite sure where to go with it. Like, I need to find out who made Bray's stuff. It's kind of like a Baron Corbin-esque like thing he [has] got going on. I should say Baron's got a Bray Wyatt thing going on, but either way, I've been in the same gear for well over a decade. It's cool to see guys kind of evolve and that are always changing things up and I've never been like that. I might introduce a new move here and there or a new attitude here and there, but what I'm starting to realize is the creativity is, there's no limit to it and it can always pull you back if you're not willing to really think about your character and make those changes. And I just really haven't for my whole career because I've always been third generation competitor Randy Orton. Wrestling's in my blood. This is what I do. This is what I was born to do. I've got my own style. Yeah, I don't do flips and s--t, but when it comes down to it, I know how to tell a story and that's what I've try to get over doing. And being with the Wyatts now, that creativity, I feel a little spark. I feel lighter on my feet, like there's a bounce in my step again working with these guys."

Click here to listen to the interview. If you use any of the quotes from this article, please credit Tom Clark's Main Event with an H/T to Wrestling Inc. for the transcription.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Orton and the Wyatt's >>>>>>>>>

Best stuff on SDL for me


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Orton is probably gonna be in the family longer than expected

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I didn't even notice all of those empty seats. KO confirmed to not draw.


I'd blame his opponent too for not being a draw either.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd blame his opponent too for not being a draw either.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah I wonder if Cena will do house shows for SD when he comes back? Probably not.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Doubt it, hes cecome everything he complained about The Rock doing


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Cena is done. Those movie checks have him heading for the door. These guys are now left to pick up the pieces. If Reigns doesn't become a star SOON then he's done in that top role. If the gates start declining to fuck then Vince will have no choice but to build new stars.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn, with Roman the damage has been done. I don't think he'll ever be a draw now. Vince fucked it up, he's trying to build a new stars out of the Shield boys but the problem is he's going about it all wrong. If attendance starts to decline rapidly they're fucked because so far from what I've seen they have no clue how to organically create stars anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

There are definitely some worrying signs for wrestling.  I don't know where all the fans have gone..


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

They're tired of being jerked around by WWE's inconsistent quality. I'd say most of them gave up on the show and left before the brand split happened. WWE waited too long to execute it.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Cena is done. Those movie checks have him heading for the door. These guys are now left to pick up the pieces. If Reigns doesn't become a star SOON then he's done in that top role. If the gates start declining to fuck then Vince will have no choice but to build new stars.


I don't think Cena is done. He will come back and pick back up right where he left off. At least, until he beats Rick's record. Then, he might go part time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol they gonna make him wrestle in a hoodie.



I mean...they kind of have to. He ballooned to these crazy wtf is happening proportions. His work is incredible though.



Legend said:


> Orton is probably gonna be in the family longer than expected



Honestly the best swerve outcome for this entire thing was them joining up and getting the tag titles. I wanted Bray and Harper to have the belts just to help rehab them but now with the belts and Orton, they're actually building enough steam into WM to maybe get a better than expected program. Pretty good momentum for Bray considering he got the pin on Roman at SS.



God Movement said:


> Cena is done. Those movie checks have him heading for the door. These guys are now left to pick up the pieces. If Reigns doesn't become a star SOON then he's done in that top role. If the gates start declining to fuck then Vince will have no choice but to build new stars.



Do you think they're really trying to build new stars though? Aren't the Shield the new stars in Vince/Stephanie's eyes? Looking at Goldberg and Brock and even going as far back as Sting, Rock/Cena, this company has been more about their 'Wrestlemania' moments than anything.

Or nutshell question isn't this company more about moments than stars and if it isn't then you think they'll have to adjust? I do think that Trump factors into this equation some because Vince is going to stand to make a large personal profit from the tax windfall.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're tired of being jerked around by WWE's inconsistent quality. I'd say most of them gave up on the show and left before the brand split happened. WWE waited too long to execute it.


Well tell them to come back!  The performers are all great.  They deserve better than empty arenas!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean...they kind of have to. He ballooned to these crazy wtf is happening proportions. His work is incredible though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they will make him lose weight down in the performance center? Dude has to be over 300 pounds now.

I agree that all Vince and the company cares about now is creating WM moments, they've already created their current crop of 'stars' in the shield boys. In their eyes that's good enough.



Rukia said:


> Well tell them to come back!  The performers are all great.  They deserve better than empty arenas!


I think the damage might have been done now. The WWE has been pretty lame for the good part of a decade now ouside of a few good instances here and there. I can't see people coming back just because of good workrate.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wonder if they will make him lose weight down in the performance center? Dude has to be over 300 pounds now.
> 
> I agree that all Vince and the company cares about now is creating WM moments, they've already created their current crop of 'stars' in the shield boys. In their eyes that's good enough.



I was watching highlights of him versus Shibata and Ishii...just look for yourself...


You know there's nothing necesarrily wrong with that if you book them properly. Like just as an example Hiroshi Tanahashi is basically Japanese Cena and in the G1 Tournament he took losses to Roman's cousin Tama Tonga, and the dude who used to be in TNA but got reborn into a star, Sanada. Tanahashi has gone on to beat both guys outside of the tournament and it's established in story that Tanahashi is superior because he's beat those guys by earning pins on them in tag teams and single matches. WWE doesn't allow any level of weakness or create the impression a heel can win unless he's physically obvious. So personally I don't view it as being a problem that they're not Cena level.

I do think Vince would rather have 3 Undertaker level draws he can control than have a supernova like Rock,Austin, or a guy he's absolutely codependent on like Cena. He wants the Network to be Cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2016)

Vince needs to retire. He doesn't need anything other than that


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

0. New Japan Rumble: 
1. TV Anime Special Match: Tiger Mask W vs. Tiger the Dark 
2. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) vs. Rocky Romero & Baretta 
3. NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Title, Gauntlet Match: Satoshi Kojima, Ricochet & David Finlay (c) vs. SANADA, "King of Darkness" EVIL & BUSHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Will Ospreay vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Bad Luck Fale & Hangman Page 
4. Special Singles Match: Cody vs. Juice Robinson 
5. ROH World Title: Kyle O`Reilly (c) vs. Adam Cole 
6. IWGP Tag Team Title: Tama Tonga & Tanga Loa (c) vs. Togi Makabe & Tomoaki Honma 
7. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Title: KUSHIDA (c) vs. Hiromu Takahashi 
8. NEVER Openweight Title: Katsuyori Shibata (c) vs. Hirooki Goto 
9. IWGP Intercontinental Title: Tetsuya Naito (c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi 
10. IWGP Heavyweight Title: Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I hear that Bray Wyatt is going to win the Rumble.  Would be really unexpected imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> 0. New Japan Rumble:
> 1. TV Anime Special Match: Tiger Mask W vs. Tiger the Dark
> 2. IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Title: Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson (c) vs. Rocky Romero & Baretta
> 3. NEVER Openweight Six Man Tag Team Title, Gauntlet Match: Satoshi Kojima, Ricochet & David Finlay (c) vs. SANADA, "King of Darkness" EVIL & BUSHI vs. Tomohiro Ishii, YOSHI-HASHI & Will Ospreay vs. Yujiro Takahashi, Bad Luck Fale & Hangman Page
> ...



All the booking decisions that got them to this card and all the booking decisions that will spin out of here are amazing.

Bullet Club went from being in stasis to potentially being in a position to get back all of its heat and give us Naito/Omega II.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> All the booking decisions that got them to this card and all the booking decisions that will spin out of here are amazing.
> 
> Bullet Club went from being in stasis to potentially being in a position to get back all of its heat and give us Naito/Omega II.




Will be the first new Japan kingdom event I've watched.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Alberto Del Rio was reportedly involved in a backstage fight at Arena Naucalpan in Mexico this weekend, according to . Del Rio and Paige were in attendance for an IWRG show, likely to watch his brother wrestle in the main event.




While backstage, local lucha star Alan Xtreme (Rafy of Ninja Turtles) was nearby and while what happened next isn't clear, it's believed Del Rio thought Alan touched him or touched Paige. The two started hitting each other and a brawl broke out, spilling over into a hallway that connects the locker room to a fan entrance way. Many fans witnessed what happened. No word yet on Del Rio's status after the fight but Alan's face was said to be marked up. reports that Alan is in bad shape but stable condition.
Luchablog also  that Paige and Del Rio were seen drinking before the fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

You know I had heard some crazy shit like Paige was some kind of drug courier and that was the reason Del Rio had gotten stabbed. These 2 are so fucking ratchet that rumor is becoming less unbelievable.



WhatADrag said:


> Will be the first new Japan kingdom event I've watched.



It's a really great show as it's their Wrestlemania. Shit is ungodly late though. It's the only NJPW event I tend to watch live. Though last year I really couldn't appreciate Okada/Tanahashi because I was spent from Ishii/Shibata and AJ/Nakamura.

I wish you were going to get to see Ospreay and Ricochet in there for a singles match though. I think you'd really appreciate the work and showmanship they bring to their jr heavyweight matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

What time is the event live. And does Jim Ross still do commentator for them or would we have to lists to Japanese?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I read that Paige had her third wellness test failure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What time is the event live. And does Jim Ross still do commentator for them or would we have to lists to Japanese?



They have english commentary for it. The event starts at 3 AM EST. Not sure if JR is doing the commentary but it'll probably be Kevin Kelly.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

How do you watch it? Streaming Site. Ive never seen Kenny Omega wrestle.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I read that Paige had her third wellness test failure.


Paige really fucked her career over for some Dorito dick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

She was always incredibly immature.  Especially about her love life.  If she really failed another test, the WWE should fire her ASAP.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Alberto Del Rio was reportedly involved in a backstage fight at Arena Naucalpan in Mexico this weekend, according to . Del Rio and Paige were in attendance for an IWRG show, likely to watch his brother wrestle in the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Paige and Delritto are probably on drugs too. I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out he's using her in some way.



SoulTaker said:


> You know I had heard some crazy shit like Paige was some kind of drug courier and that was the reason Del Rio had gotten stabbed. These 2 are so fucking ratchet that rumor is becoming less unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even know about this rumor but it's the vibes I get from them. Hopefully I'm wrong and Paige and Delrio don't end up fucking their careers away.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you think they're really trying to build new stars though? Aren't the Shield the new stars in Vince/Stephanie's eyes? Looking at Goldberg and Brock and even going as far back as Sting, Rock/Cena, this company has been more about their 'Wrestlemania' moments than anything.
> 
> Or nutshell question isn't this company more about moments than stars and if it isn't then you think they'll have to adjust? I do think that Trump factors into this equation some because Vince is going to stand to make a large personal profit from the tax windfall.



I do think they're trying, but like S-A-F said I'm not sure they know HOW anymore. I don't even know how. I don't think there is a "know how" I think it happens organically. Daniel Bryan was a random guy from the indies (a talented and well known guy but still just a random guy) without a great look or the best mic skills and he became the most over star since the Attitude Era. The Shield are the handpicked stars and none of them have gotten over to the extent of D Bry. Reigns was botched, Rollins' return as a face was botched, although he's recovered somewhat, Ambrose is getting cold. Still, none of them are stars yet as they do not draw. Punk is another example of an organic star. All a natural star needs is some promo time and ring time to prove their worth and the crowd will gravitate to them. That's literally all you need.

There is no replacement for Cena as of this point as no-one has gotten organically over to that extent. They can de-push Reigns and throw Rollins in there but will that improve declining gates or ratings? Doubtful. It's luck of the draw. You probably would have a higher chance of success pushing a great mic worker but it's still no guarantee. Guess what? Wade Barrett was a great mic worker and he never connected. There is no "one" formula.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Fucking hell Hero is HUGE. But his stamina is still impressive as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Raw is going to be huge tonight.  I'm expecting a blow away show since the ppv is Sunday.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be huge tonight.  I'm expecting a blow away show since the ppv is Sunday.


Expecting the go home show of RAW to be good in 2016
ck
On a serious note it should be at the very least decent. They will want to build up hype for Roadblock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I do think they're trying, but like S-A-F said I'm not sure they know HOW anymore. I don't even know how. I don't think there is a "know how" I think it happens organically. Daniel Bryan was a random guy from the indies (a talented and well known guy but still just a random guy) without a great look or the best mic skills and he became the most over star since the Attitude Era. The Shield are the handpicked stars and none of them have gotten over to the extent of D Bry. Reigns was botched, Rollins' return as a face was botched, although he's recovered somewhat, Ambrose is getting cold. Still, none of them are stars yet as they do not draw. Punk is another example of an organic star. All a natural star needs is some promo time and ring time to prove their worth and the crowd will gravitate to them. That's literally all you need.
> 
> There is no replacement for Cena as of this point as no-one has gotten organically over to that extent. They can de-push Reigns and throw Rollins in there but will that improve declining gates or ratings? Doubtful. It's luck of the draw. You probably would have a higher chance of success pushing a great mic worker but it's still no guarantee. Guess what? Wade Barrett was a great mic worker and he never connected. There is no "one" formula.



I agree with the overall sentiment that the star making machine is broken in the sense that WWE consistently misfires and really messes up the timing and overall booking of these things. They're really good at retconning their history to make it all fit in the long run when they need to smooth it over. That's the thing though they really aren't allowing guys who get over organically to have a full character arc within the time they're hottest. The tools they have now are just so antiquated in terms of creating a buzz behind a guy without programming a viewer into apathy.

The thing is that they don't even seem to test the waters with a mid card title push on some of these guys who have these crazy crowd pleasing moments that make them feel like stars. How many times can you see Cesaro kill it in a match get the crowd into it with some crazy hard hitting or athletic spot and then never do anything? No matter how many times he kills it you already know it'll lead nowhere. Not even a midcard title run where he has like 3-4 defenses between TV and PPV, just goes nowhere. It's not always their fault because sometimes a guy gets hurt like Balor and it jacks up your booking for an entire PPV cycle.

I honestly just want them to take some risks because the current approach is them trying to hit the ball to all fields and being a .250 hitter who hits 40 HRs and strikes out 200-250 times. Would much rather see a show where Roman was the heel and they used his heat to help build babyfaces in the same way Crocket used Flair and Race, hell it's similar to the way Vince used HHH. Just a really hatable guy who is a perfect foil to likable heroes who are sustained by his heel heat. Make him a powerhouse against jr heavyweight challengers and make him a dastardly heel against bigger/tougher guys.



[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't even know about this rumor but it's the vibes I get from them. Hopefully I'm wrong and Paige and Delrio don't end up fucking their careers away.



I think another scenario is that they can just be feeling themselves since he's the Dana White of Latino-American MMA. It's niche but there's money in it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be huge tonight.  I'm expecting a blow away show since the ppv is Sunday.


>expecting raw to be good
>be excited for road block

Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm glad you brought up Cesaro.  I mentioned that AJ/Owens/Cesaro/Jericho Fatal Four Way match earlier this year.  I don't know.  It was about six months ago.  And the crowd was definitely behind Cesaro.  He was more over than the other three guys.  Think about that!  Clearly the WWE has had a chance to do something with this guy and they just messed it up.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Too many PPVs man, it dilutes the product


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad you brought up Cesaro.  I mentioned that AJ/Owens/Cesaro/Jericho Fatal Four Way match earlier this year.  I don't know.  It was about six months ago.  And the crowd was definitely behind Cesaro.  He was more over than the other three guys.  Think about that!  Clearly the WWE has had a chance to do something with this guy and they just messed it up.



I've seen that happen with Cesaro a bunch of times. Even Cena wonders how the hell they fuck it up. It's because they want him to fit their mold as opposed to trying to accentuate his strengths and mask his weaknesses. 

This is another time he was molten hot and they did nothing.


That's them competing to go at Cena. Btw the guy who got the rub from Cena having one of the if not the greatest US title runs in the history of the belt? Del Rio.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I actually liked when he was tag partners with Tyson Kidd. But that was an appropriate place for him to be at that stage of his WWE career.  It feels like he hasn't advanced at all since then.

I already know how the match will go tonight.  Cesaro will have someone tapping out to the sharpshooter, but the ref will be distracted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Wait Cody is fighting CJ Parker? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOO


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait Cody is fighting CJ Parker? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOO



He's actually world's apart from where he was before. Juice is one of the best young wrestlers in New Japan. They're actually giving him a slow burn push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Will the Japan fans know who Cody is or even care? Or will it be a same situation like Del Rio/WWE fans where they had no idea of his background nor cared?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's actually world's apart from where he was before. Juice is one of the best young wrestlers in New Japan. They're actually giving him a slow burn push.


Sounds weird. I don't believe it. Seemed like a geek on nxt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Will the Japan fans know who Cody is or even care? Or will it be a same situation like Del Rio/WWE fans where they had no idea of his background nor cared?



I mean that's something most talents face in coming to NJPW. Guys who come in from ROH or the UK often times have to get a rub in one of these stables. It seems like that's what Cody is being used to do with Bullet Club.

Just as an example a guy like Adam Page was completely floundering because his act was kind of boring and Japanese fans had no clue who he was. I don't think it'll be the same with Cody just because he's the biggest act in indy wrestling. He's right up there with Chris Hero and ZSJ in terms of drawing power, probably number 1 tbh. I think he's being introduced perfectly and there's a lot to do with Cody for the Bullet Club as they look geared up to go to war with LIJ.



WhatADrag said:


> Sounds weird. I don't believe it. Seemed like a geek on nxt.



He definitely was a geek on NXT and it is completely unbelievable that this guy is actually legitimately enjoyable to watch in ring. He just got a pin on Jushin Thunder Liger. It was a trios match but that's a big deal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean that's something most talents face in coming to NJPW. Guys who come in from ROH or the UK often times have to get a rub in one of these stables. It seems like that's what Cody is being used to do with Bullet Club.
> 
> Just as an example a guy like Adam Page was completely floundering because his act was kind of boring and Japanese fans had no clue who he was. I don't think it'll be the same with Cody just because he's the biggest act in indy wrestling. He's right up there with Chris Hero and ZSJ in terms of drawing power, probably number 1 tbh. I think he's being introduced perfectly and there's a lot to do with Cody for the Bullet Club as they look geared up to go to war with LIJ.
> 
> ...


I got faith in Cody. So how long is he going to continue this Indy circuit you think? He's actually the reason why I'm getting into other promotions now. I'm just enjoying following him where ever he goes. But I want him back in the wwe because I'm selfish.

So was this why aj was in the club? I heard people barely cared aj dropped okada. I heard it took styles time to get over with his ring skill.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> How do you watch Wrestle kingdom 11? Streaming Site. Ive never seen Kenny Omega wrestle.


Repost


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Repost



It's next year


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I got faith in Cody. So how long is he going to continue this Indy circuit you think? He's actually the reason why I'm getting into other promotions now. I'm just enjoying following him where ever he goes. But I want him back in the wwe because I'm selfish.
> 
> So was this why aj was in the club? I heard people barely cared aj dropped okada. I heard it took styles time to get over with his ring skill.



I think Cody can do this for about 2-3 years before he gets so big that the money they'll offer him and the chance to push this new version of his brand will be too much for him. It'll be similar to the AJ situation.

Well thematically it just makes the most sense to put the Gaijin wrestlers in the Bullet Club. The Bullet Club was already over and while AJ was getting crickets it didn't take long for them to see he was incredible. His G1 match with Minoru Suzuki made him over there. The other thing is that Okada is very very over but he's still not Tanahashi. I think Okada, Naito, Nakamura, Ibushi, Shibata, and Ishii are all better than Tanahashi. AJ above all of them though.



Legend said:


> Repost





Not sure if that'll work but it should just bookmark it for the day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Too many PPVs man, it dilutes the product


Big week dude!

Monday - Raw
Tuesday- Smackdown, 205, Talking Smack
Wednesday- Tribute to the Troops
Sunday- Roadblock


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

I never watch Tribute to the Troops anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Big week dude!
> 
> Monday - Raw
> Tuesday- Smackdown, 205, Talking Smack
> ...


Wonder whatever happened to Raw Talk. 



Legend said:


> I never watch Tribute to the Troops anymore.


Its just a televised house show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't think the PPVs are that much of an issue though. I mean it's not like the content is really unforgiving if you miss one thing, they beat you over the head with recaps.

I mean I get the oversaturation aspect but when every PPV is 9.99 and the arcs/stories are different I'm not sure it's that bad. Not like in the previous era. And think about the 4 star match streak. 

Idk,I feel like if you watched WWE only for the PPVs then this company is way more enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I think Raw Talk is only after Raw brand PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> I never watch Tribute to the Troops anymore.


only worth it for the divas.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

I think when the old brandsplit was a think 1 ppv per month with alternating brands allows for a proper build. Instead of 2 per month, which dilutes the product and makes the ppv seem like a extended Raw or SD. PPVs used to be special. They can use less PPVs and turn actual Raw and Smackdowns into theme nights from time to time. That would actually increase ratings. They missed a big oppurtunity not calling the Raw on Holloween, "Holloween Havoc". It would give the shows some more eyes just to see the asthetic changes. All we got was Byron in pajamas.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> I think when the old brandsplit was a think 1 ppv per month with alternating brands allows for a proper build. Instead of 2 per month, which dilutes the product and makes the ppv seem like a extended Raw or SD. PPVs used to be special. They can use less PPVs and turn actual Raw and Smackdowns into theme nights from time to time. That would actually increase ratings. They missed a big oppurtunity not calling the Raw on Holloween, "Holloween Havoc". It would give the shows some more eyes just to see the asthetic changes. All we got was Byron in pajamas.



I agree with the special episodes of Raw but I just think that's such a long cycle of TV episodes that you want to make special. The entire point now is to use the network to make the company self sustainable for the McMahon's to run it at a profit. 

I definitely am with you on the holiday themed episodes being made into something that's not some terrible thing that means the episode is right away going to be awful. Still you're opining the over saturation of PPVs when we get the PPV matches for free on TV all the time. Roman/KO has happened for free 3 times already with one of those matches being a steel cage match.

That's the Roadblock:End of the Line, which is a dumb PPV name, main event.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

So I can't wait until Mickie is back on Smackdown!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree with the special episodes of Raw but I just think that's such a long cycle of TV episodes that you want to make special. The entire point now is to use the network to make the company self sustainable for the McMahon's to run it at a profit.
> 
> I definitely am with you on the holiday themed episodes being made into something that's not some terrible thing that means the episode is right away going to be awful. Still you're opining the over saturation of PPVs when we get the PPV matches for free on TV all the time. Roman/KO has happened for free 3 times already with one of those matches being a steel cage match.
> 
> That's the Roadblock:End of the Line, which is a dumb PPV name, main event.


Yeah thats true. I just miss having a actual month or 2 of a feud building. While also building side feuds in the midcard. Now things just feel random. This would help SD as their midcard and tag divisions being depleted as all hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's the Roadblock:End of the Line, which is a dumb PPV name, main event.



"end of the line, until RAW the next day"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> "end of the line, until RAW the next day"


Come on.  Last PPV of 2016.  This really is the End of the Line.  Royal Rumble is next and then the road to Wrestlemania.  A lot of feuds are going to end at this PPV.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

I doubt that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  Last PPV of 2016.  This really is the End of the Line.  Royal Rumble is next and then the road to Wrestlemania.  A lot of feuds are going to end at this PPV.



Apart from Charlotte and Sasha, I don't see it.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I have the women main eventing Roadblock.

I'm going to be fucking pissed though if Ric somehow helps Charlotte win the title.  I can see that finish coming from a mile away.  And it is not the right way to finish this feud.  They should have a clean match here.  And Ric interfering sort of resets us back to where we were; he has already done that!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm, starting off with New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Titus Brand baby!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, starting off with New Day.


New Day sucks!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Philly better not disappoint me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So this match is dedicated to a dead grandmother.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The third man should be banned from ringside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Big E is thicc and meaty


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

This is entertainment of the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry.  Cesaro is the most talented person in this match.  He should win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Shut up rukia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Cesaro being impressive as usual but dammit he should have more singles gold under his belt.  If he's bad at the mic then give him a mouth piece to do the talking then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Big E hasn't been interesting since AJ Lee was on the roster.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson should win at Roadblock


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Fuck this shit man, New Day is literally right there they should get the record.

If Vince really wants to go balls to the wall he'd tease theme free birding the Universal Title or some crazy shit like that.



God Movement said:


> Gallows and Anderson should win at Roadblock



Honestly feel like they'd devalue the belts the minute they held them. They need some kind of rub because they're dead in the water even with those titles.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Cesaro is killing it


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Cesaro going ham!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Again, Cesaro should have had some more singles gold under his belt.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly feel like they'd devalue the belts the minute they held them. They need some kind of rub because they're dead in the water even with those titles.



I mean they need to unless there's going to be a face v face tag team match at Mania. Enzo and Cass winning the titles at Mania is the correct thing to happen and they need heels to beat


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

So remember how I said I've seen Cesaro just go wild and look like a million bucks and just never get anything going with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Cesaro channeling his inner solo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Well New Day gets the record.   But Cesaro was impressive during this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Jesus Christ Cesaro snapped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So remember how I said I've seen Cesaro just go wild and look like a million bucks and just never get anything going with it



He'd be the comeback king as a singles guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I mean they need to unless there's going to be a face v face tag team match at Mania. Enzo and Cass winning the titles at Mania is the correct thing to happen and they need heels to beat



New Day goes full heel after Roadblock or Rumble? They both move merchandise so maybe they just decide not to mess with any of that.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> New Day goes full heel after Roadblock or Rumble? They both move merchandise so maybe they just decide not to mess with any of that.



That's an option. Although I'm not sure they'd do that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the Rollins Report might just be worse than the Ambrose Asylum, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Cesaro needs to just quit when his contract is up.  Fuck this.  The WWE takes him for granted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He'd be the comeback king as a singles guy.



I mean to this day it's still amazing to me how Cesaro/Cena had some of the most amazing matches of Cena's long ass career and Del Rio got the rub to lose it to fucking Kallisto


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think the Rollins Report might just be worse than the Ambrose Asylum, and that's saying a lot.


The shield boys are terrible.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro needs to just quit when his contract is up.  Fuck this.  The WWE takes him for granted.



Honestly Cesaro would probably be IWGP champion in a year if he went to Japan. They would find ways to make him look cool instead of trying to make him do what they think is cool.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

All these wrestler talk shows are whack as fuck. Who gave them the authority to make these talk shows anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Cena's coming back soon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> The shield boys are terrible.



This is all on CM Phil


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

We getting a Rusev/Lana sex tape?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Welp Steph got wet there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

I really hope that was off-script.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena's coming back soon?


I heard Cena vs AJ might happen at rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Man I remember when I had hope for Sami Zayn to get over and be a lovable underdog babyface who was half Daniel Bryan half Sting

This is just the worst


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Rusev and Lana live sex show

Steph should be used to it by now


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

how i sound when i whip it out


ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami should beat the hell out of Foley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard Cena vs AJ might happen at rumble.



He was just advertised for the MSG house show with Dean/AJ in a triple threat with AA vs Wyatts with the tag titles. It was for December 26th so he's pretty much back if he's touring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami to Smackdown pls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So who is Strowman prison raping tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I remember when I had hope for Sami Zayn to get over and be a lovable underdog babyface who was half Daniel Bryan half Sting
> 
> This is just the worst


Could be worse.  Sami could be Neville.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He was just advertised for the MSG house show with Dean/AJ in a triple threat with AA vs Wyatts with the tag titles. It was for December 26th so he's pretty much back if he's touring.



I'm guessing Taker is hurt still. Can't feel sorry for WWE when they refuse to build other guys. So we gotta revert back to Cena vs Styles already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Could be worse.  Sami could be Neville.


The man Vince forgot.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Steph is gonna book the Revival or Arthurs of Pain to Squash New Day later tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So Axel collecting his paycheck the hard way tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

New Day is going to defend against Jericho and Owens next?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Strowman>>>>>>>>


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Braun is so legit


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?

 Histerical


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami might have a future.  Axel doesn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?
> 
> Histerical



Weird angle isn't it.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami to Smackdown


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami to Smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami should ask Stephanie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Well Sami to SmackDown then.  So who do they trade for him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Weird angle isn't it.



Hysterical


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?
> 
> Histerical


Perfect's seed is expendable.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

I really feel like this Sami to SD storyline is a tease but I hope it happens and he gets a reboot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Sami to SmackDown then.  So who do they trade for him?


Zigger needs to go.  But that seems like too good of a deal for Raw.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?
> 
> Histerical


Axel is the Kuriboh of wrestlers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami for Dolph?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Axel confirmed for trash


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really feel like this Sami to SD storyline is a tease but I hope it happens and he gets a reboot



Why would it be? It actually makes sense. Maybe RAW can get Kalisto for their cruiserweight division.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I agree with Soultaker.  I won't believe it until I see Sami on Smackdown.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Just reboot the whole cruiserweight division. Travesty.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Good job Raw.  Way to kill the show.  You had actually been doing pretty well.  No one cares about this feud though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I was hoping 205 Live would mean less cruiserweight action on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Jack>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

This is actually one of the better Cruiserweight matches and segments

Gallagher is getting chants because he's so gentlemanly he announces interference. An actual fucking character.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Called him a scoundrel 

I like this guy already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Announcing his interference


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

about time there is some story not revolving around the title for the crusierweights


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

this man literally shits all over The Vaudevillains


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> this man literally shits all over The Vaudevillains



Works better because he's actually british.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

He announcing he was gonna interefere made me like him


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Jack Gallagher on the mic.  Reminds me of Regal, just with a little less "dignity" and a bit more humour.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I hope this segment is half as good as last week's Miz TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn Rukia was right I'm actually enjoying Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So New Day against KO/Jericho tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

IMO they should think about doing a triple threat for the UC title at Mania. Owens v Jericho v Balor. Balor goes over though. But they'll probably do it at the Rumble or some shit, then Fastlane again


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Didn't the nameplate say New Day broke the record? I'm confused.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't the nameplate say New Day broke the record? I'm confused.



They did because you don't typically wrestle twice in one night so they were in the clear. But that's been amended since they will be wrestling twice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Is it too late to put the Shield back together?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is it too late to put the Shield back together?


they tease the shield every month


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> they tease the shield every month



No I mean for good.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

HUGE POP for Reigns


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> They did because you don't typically wrestle twice in one night so they were in the clear. But that's been amended since they will be wrestling twice


ah I see. something tells me wwe is gonna give the belts to jeriKO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Welp that beat down went south fast.    Roman for the save.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

The Shield vs New Wyatt Family would be a good cross-brand feud. Culminating in a 3 vs 3 Tornado Tag match at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I would like to see the Wyatt Family wreck havoc across both shows.  I like Shane and Stephanie momentarily even having a truce as they try to deal with an uncontrollable Bray.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> No I mean for good.


We good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Was that Francis Spriggs' jolly roger?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> No I mean for good.



Not too late but needs to be done right.

Personally I would have them together as a trio sick and tired of part timers getting straight into the main event.  But if they were together it would be like HBK/HHH DX after their feud with spirit squad.  Together at times, do their own thing others.  Never split but together when needed.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I think Roman should screw Rollins over at some point.  It could be his heel turn.

And he should come out and give a promo afterwards and basically call Seth an idiot.  And ask Seth if he was thought he forgot what he did to him.  Because it really doesn't make sense for Roman to continue to help Seth.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

main event lit


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

RAW has been pretty good this week, AGAIN.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> RAW has been pretty good this week, AGAIN.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

New Day is fucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

This is simply a way to further build towards their matches at Roadblock. New Day retains. Jericho eats the pin, probably.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

So Roman will hold every title he's eligible for by the end of the year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Please let the match be clean.  And please let Sasha retain.  It is too soon to call Charlotte the 4 time champ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

-
Where is the man that gravity forgot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So Roman will hold every title he's eligible for by the end of the year?


HHH wanting to mold the guy in his image.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Kawaii Bayley time.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> -
> Where is the man that gravity forgot


Who?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Where is Emma tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Didn't we have this match last week?   And it's over a bear tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Bayley is fighting Alicia again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Bayley should squash Alicia.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> New Day is fucked



Jericho is going to eat a spear and pedigree before being pinned by New Day.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Bayley dopes have a nice booty. The face throws me off though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

I wish Bayley was on Smackdown.  They would treat her much better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Bayley dopes have a nice booty. The face throws me off though.


i kinda like smashing ugly chicks tho


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Emmalina vs Eva Marie incoming.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So what was the point of this rematch again, a torn Bayley bear.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I wish Bayley was on Smackdown.  They would treat her much better.


Becky & Bayley vs Alexa & ???


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami Zayn and Bayley for Ziggler and Kalisto.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Becky & Bayley vs Alexa & ???


Alexa and Emma would work.  I haven't seen her on Raw yet.  She could be a free agent imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Enzo came off looking like a sleazy virgin last week.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Still unsure how Rusev is the heel in this.  Some guy tries to take your GF/Wife when she obviously doesn't want it, you beat his ass down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

rusev


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Rusev is a monster babyface.  And I still remember the Thank You Lana chants when she came out during a Roman Reigns promo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Lol, so Rusev trolls the crowd with him beating down Enzo instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

my stream is a piece of shit. any link guys?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Rusev is a monster babyface.  And I still remember the Thank You Lana chants when she came out during a Roman Reigns promo!



If Rusev was American (or Canadian) he'd be champion by now.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> my stream is a piece of shit. any link guys?


enuhito


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> enuhito



Funny xD

But seriously in many countries network doesn't show raw (I think that's why the Network was delayed many times in the UK)


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Rusev didn't even run away from Cass. This dude is a straight up babyface. rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So the Cass singles experiment starts again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Come on Lana.  Maryse would distract Cass somehow!


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

How is Rusev a heel in this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> my stream is a piece of shit. any link guys?



here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

It is about time the GMs mention trades.  If this separate brands thing is going to work, they need to make it more fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> How is Rusev a heel in this



He's something so vile, so evil, so disgusting it will over rule any face type except comedy.

He's foreign and not really a cliche (since he's no longer residing in mother Russia).  Seriously I think in 90% of his feuds he's been the one doing the more face actions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> here



>disable adblock

thanks tho


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >disable adblock
> 
> thanks tho



I didn't know. My adblock is automatically disabled for that site since I watch my footie there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> He's something so vile, so evil, so disgusting it will over rule any face type except comedy.
> 
> He's foreign and not really a cliche (since he's no longer residing in mother Russia).  Seriously I think in 90% of his feuds he's been the one doing the more face actions.


Good point


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> >disable adblock
> 
> thanks tho



in this video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The Raw women's division fucking sucks!  Send everyone to Smackdown!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Emma: coming soon

fuck u vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> in this video



720. Thanks 




God Movement said:


> I didn't know. My adblock is automatically disabled for that site since I watch my footie there



Its aight man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The WWE lied.  They promised us that this would be the week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Emma is Raw's Eva

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

So no trade but maybe a stipulation in a Roadblock match against Stroman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Foley just promoted the guy he's trading to Smackdown. His rival brand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

How you going to have Mick come out then go to commercial


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Experts have been calling for Zayn to be traded for a while.  And you guys know how stubborn the WWE tends to be.

There are trades that absolutely have to happen though.  I'm getting tired of the ego that this company seems to possess.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How you going to have Mick come out then go to commercial


What commercial?  Mick is talking right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What commercial?  Mick is talking right now.


bitch Mick came out before the commercial


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Heh, Foley shooting on SmackDown.  And the pick as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

FDGJNDUFGNFVJUSIVNHJUERUBERJUDFNBVUJDFNHBVUIDFHBG


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

That is sooooooo hilarious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Well so much for that trade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Man Foley is a bitch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Zayn to SD YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Eva Marie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Why would Sami care? Fuck this brand.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Fuck you Mick.  You sold out by taking this job.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Eva Marie fuses with Emmalina to become Alexa Bliss.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

I like this angle.

But I don't like how they buried the only female draw on Smackdown. Eva.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Oh it was just a troll. Still very very clever by Foley though.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Mick playing mind games


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

So this was a stupid test by Foley and a play on the emotions of those that wanted Sami to SmackDown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

This wont mean shit when Sami loses to Braun anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

10 mins or else what?

does he get a title shot does he get fired


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

That was a stupid move by the WWE.

Because it was actually a fuck you to the fans.  The fans would prefer for Sami to be on Smackdown!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Sami is still going to lose but I think he'll last the 10 minutes. Would have loved him on SD but I guess WWE will just toy with me. Still a good segment though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Steve Austin stunner to D Lo Brown!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Just last 10 minutes? Wouldn't Sami's character want to win? Fuck me, this is dumb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Good segment tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just last 10 minutes? Wouldn't Sami's character want to win? Fuck me, this is dumb.


You're over thinking this part.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami is still going to lose but I think he'll last the 10 minutes. Would have loved him on SD but I guess WWE will just toy with me. Still a good segment though.


I didn't like it.  I think the company is completely out of touch.

Smackdown is out performing Raw.  Especially when you look at their resources.  I want Vince McMahon to call out Shane, Stephanie, Mick, DB, and all of the Superstars and fucking admit it!  And I want him to demand that Raw improve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like it.  I think the company is completely out of touch.
> 
> Smackdown is out performing Raw.  Especially when you look at their resources.  I want Vince McMahon to call out Shane, Stephanie, Mick, DB, and all of the Superstars and fucking admit it!  And I want him to demand that Raw improve.


Sami not being able to beat a guy like Strowman is not out of touch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You're over thinking this part.



After throwing a tantrum about his worth?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like it.  I think the company is completely out of touch.
> 
> Smackdown is out performing Raw.  Especially when you look at their resources.  I want Vince McMahon to call out Shane, Stephanie, Mick, DB, and all of the Superstars and fucking admit it!  And I want him to demand that Raw improve.


Like don't me wrong I would have immensely preferred Zayn to go to Smackdown but the segment itself was good barring the whole 10 minutes thing. Just have a regular match FFS. Granted it will ultimately be wasted but I liked the segment. That being said WWE should acknowledge SD out-performing RAW but they won't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

No, they are out of touch for teasing a trade that everyone wants.  Constantly telling the fans to fuck themselves isn't how to run a business.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just last 10 minutes? Wouldn't Sami's character want to win? Fuck me, this is dumb.



Exactly man. This is supposed to be a guy who doesn't take short cuts.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Champions out first?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> After throwing a tantrum about his worth?


You asked wouldn't Sami's character want to rather win. You think Mick going to show up next monday and say "you won I give you that but you didn't last ten mins."



Rukia said:


> No, they are out of touch for teasing a trade that everyone wants.  Constantly telling the fans to fuck themselves isn't how to run a business.


That's not out of touch. If they do with what they did with Sami tonight every week no one would complain.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

So who is eating the pin here? I say Rollins or Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

New Day will continue their run of beating wrestlers they don't even belong in the ring with.  It's disgusting to be honest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You asked wouldn't Sami's character want to rather win. You think Mick going to show up next monday and say "you won I give you that but you didn't last ten mins."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Jericho will take a Superkick from Owens or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Exactly man. This is supposed to be a guy who doesn't take short cuts.


What implied Sami is about to take a short cut? Mick was the one saying he hoped Sami lasts ten mins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Imagine if Roman holds the US Title, Tag Title and Universal Title at the same time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What implied Sami is about to take a short cut? Mick was the one saying he hoped Sami lasts ten mins.



Which undermines his worth. Sami's plan is to always win, not to last.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The women got screwed tonight.  Sasha and Charlotte only got a promo.  The WWE lied about Emma making her return.  And Bayley and Alicia fought because of a Teddy bear.

No one should pretend that Raw treats their women half as well as Smackdown anymore.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine if Roman holds the US Title, Tag Title and Universal Title at the same time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Which undermines his worth. Sami's plan is to always win, not to last.


how? 

no one in a singles match has lasted more than ten mins against Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Xavier Woods against Seth Rollins.  

Mismatch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice exchange between Rollins and Woods.  So the bulls turn now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> how?
> 
> no one in a singles match has lasted more than ten mins against Strowman.



Braun only wrestled jobbers lol.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

Why arent there 3 people in the ring at the same time? What kind of rules are these?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Braun only wrestled jobbers lol.


Still doesn't take away from the fact no one has lasted longer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> Why arent there 3 people in the ring at the same time? What kind of rules are these?


I think it is weird too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Xavier Woods against Seth Rollins.
> 
> Mismatch.


stop Woods is dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Still doesn't take away from the fact no one has lasted longer.



Whatever floats your boat man. It's obvious you wont get it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Whatever floats your boat man. It's obvious you wont get it.


You obviously don't get it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Heh, was that a double Tower of Doom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Goofy looking spot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Dual Tower of Doom was a nice, if a bit goofy, spot


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The crowd actually cheered for Roman after that powerbomb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Woods is smooth asf.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

No one has ever lost after a lionsault.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

The walls are worthless.  Even tiny guys can power out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Raw has been better since the Ellsworth shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok that was clever breaking the pin by pushing Owens onto the pinfall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Black ppl making history

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

Holy shit. New Day soloed the best teams in the roster in a single night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2016)

Well that's it for KO and Jericho then?   New Day for the win tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok they break the record. Can we have new Tag Champs at Roadblock now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Powerbomb on Jericho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2016)

the fuck is the crowd chanting?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

oh the crowd was chanting hero


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Of course Reigns has to stand tall at the end of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Heel Roman with all of the belts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Or was it meat loaf


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Hopefully this means Owens will actually win CLEAN on Sunday but knowing WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice raw for once.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> oh the crowd was chanting hero





kurisu said:


> the fuck is the crowd chanting?



Pretty sure they were chanting MEATLOAF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Pretty sure they were chanting MEATLOAF


you probably right.


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw has been better since the Ellsworth shit


So does that mean SD has actually gone down instead of Raw improving?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Legend said:


> So does that mean SD has actually gone down instead of Raw improving?


Besides sami/Strowman it's still same old shit. Just a lot of good matches.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

This was a strong episode of Monday Night Raw.  They did some different things.

I don't have a clue what the Roadblock card looks like though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This was a strong episode of Monday Night Raw.  They did some different things.
> 
> I don't have a clue what the Roadblock card looks like though.


Big Cass v. Rusev
Zayn v. Strowman
Jericho v. Rollins
Banks v. Charlotte (Women's Title Iron (Wo)man Match)
KO v. Reigns (Universal Title Match)
Swann v. Perkins v. Kendrick (Cruiserweight Title Triple Threat Match)
<And Probably going to have a Tag Title Match in here somewhere>


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

They had no time for the women this week.

I think we now know that there are too many PPVs.  There wasn't enough time to properly develop the card.

After Survivor Series, I think they really did intend to go Charlotte/Bayley and Nia/Sasha but changed their minds because they couldn't dedicate enough time to those feuds.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 12, 2016)

Insert Roman here:


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

Why did they chant meatloaf?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok. There's zero (and I mean ZERO) chance of Owens winning clean this weekend. So how does he get the victory? He's winning for sure, but how?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why did they chant meatloaf?



Because of Rollins' insult in the Rollins report segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This was a strong episode of Monday Night Raw.  They did some different things.
> 
> I don't have a clue what the Roadblock card looks like though.


Not strong. Just decent.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm going to sleep like a baby after that Raw


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

We called Jericho eating the pin.  No one puts people over more than y2j right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Because of Rollins' insult in the Rollins report segment.


Oh my stream kinda fucked up during that segment.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Emma to SD!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

one thing ii realized is Jericho nor Owens put physical harm on one another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2016)

Should Eva Marie be pissed off after that show?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2016)

She should understand she's trash.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Still want more matches like this:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

What happened to Bo Dallas?  Remember that Believe in Bo character?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Bo Dallas?  Remember that Believe in Bo character?


Dude took one loss and evaporated


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Bo Dallas?  Remember that Believe in Bo character?


He's actually getting wins on Main Event. Problem is its Main Event and NOBODY watches Main Event.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Smackdown is going to be fucking lit tomorrow night.  Excited!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's actually getting wins on Main Event. Problem is its Main Event and NOBODY watches Main Event.


I have watched some main event matches on YouTube.  I just watched Sasha Banks against Summer Rae!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

After Roadblock there won't be any main roster wwe ppv's for over a month. I feel like I stated this before last year and @SoulTaker  told me this happens every year. I'm getting Deju Vu vibes.

I wonder if WWE will start making moves after roadblock for both Raw and Smackdown with call ups and new feuds or will they just continue shit like Sasha/Charlotte and Styles/Ellsworth and Dean.

I mean I'm not against having a few filler weeks I just don't want it to be same old bull shit. Have like a Styles vs Ziggler for the title on Smackdown or a new day feud with KO for the universal title or something. They could go with that a few weeks before finally building up the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I loved that Eva Marie for Sami Zayn trade!  Eva Marie hasn't been around for a while.  Micki James in coming in January.  Smackdown was basically getting Sami for nothing.  It was brilliant.  Since 90% of the fans prefer Smackdown, it was a really fucking exciting moment!

But the WWE is totally tone deaf and unable to read between the lines.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Shut up Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

@WhatADrag Cesaro was the mvp tonight dude.  He proved that it isn't too late to salvage his character.  Hopefully the WWE will do better with him in 2017.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Also, Flair shared that the only celebrity he was disappointed in meeting was professional basketball great Earvin 'Magic' Johnson.

"The only guy that I've met that I was disappointed [with] was 'Magic' Johnson. He just acted like he barely knew me, which is fine. That was his prerogative. Otherwise, but when I think about it, the fact that I've had drinks with Wilt Chamberlain in Honolulu [Hawaii]. Then I think to myself, ''Magic' Johnson? Lets get serious.' I've been out with Joe Namath, Jim Kelly, Lawrence Taylor, Charles Barkley, speaking of basketball, I mean, 'Magic' pales in comparison, in my opinion. Great player, but that was just my impression. I'm sure he is a wonderful guy, but he wasn't wonderful to me, so I don't go out of my way to say 'hi' to him. I will tell you who is a great guy, and I mean, really great guy, is Dr. J. Nobody bigger than him, ever."

LMAOOOOOO this guy is so self centered.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 13, 2016)

I know Jordan is an asshole but I'm not sure Magic is


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Hurts to know Vince is wasting Cesaro prime.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Dude took one loss and evaporated


Remember when Jack Swagger came over as a free agent to Smackdown?


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Jack Swagger came over as a free agent to Smackdown?


I was excited when Jinder Mahal got the contract on Raw and I completely forgot he was on the roster until last night.

Now I feel bad for forgetting that Swagger is on SmackDown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I was thinking about the women's program for the Royal Rumble.  And I do think that a Royal Rumble match is a possibility.  The WWE likes to involve all of their women at big PPVs.  It is is why we have all of these silly ten man tag matches all of the time.  The women's rumble match gives them an opportunity to do something different.  (It also might not work.  The eliminations might be boring.  And there might not be many close calls.  I saw Carmella win one of these on NXT, and it wasn't great.)

But let's pretend they give it a try.  I imagine two championship matches.  Becky Lynch against Alexa Bliss.  And Sasha Banks against Nia Jax.  And then the Rumble match.  The following entrants would be possible:

Bayley
Alicia Fox
Emma
Dana Brooke
Charlotte
(Loser of Nia/Sasha)
(Loser of Alexa/Becky)
Carmella
Nikki Bella
Natalya
Eva Marie
Naomi
Micki James
NXT talent

And I would have Bayley win to set up the Bayley/Sasha Wrestlemania match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> how?
> 
> no one in a singles match has lasted more than ten mins against Strowman.



The point is that Sami Zayn would never take a match where surviving 10 minutes would serve as some sort of Pyrrhic victory. This is the same dude who decided he had gotten too many chances at the NXT championship and had failed too many times so he had to put his career on the line in one final match against Neville. Now that dude who would put his career on the line out of honor is supposed to find honor in surviving a 10 minute match because no one else before him has gone 10 minutes with Stroman?

Points for trying to find a way where both guys come out looking strong as you're literally inventing rules because Braun is so strong and making Sami look like a great underdog by wanting to fight him but you're compromising Sami's long term outlook by continuing to book his character as an archetype as opposed to a character. Like he's not Sami Zayn the underdog, he's WWE underdog 1010192.



God Movement said:


> I know Jordan is an asshole but I'm not sure Magic is



Not sure I'd call Magic an asshole of the same tier as MJ but he's pretty awful. I mean the shit he gave D'Antoni for not being Phil Jackson when the guy revolutionized modern basketball and Magic was too closeminded to see it.



WhatADrag said:


> Also, Flair shared that the only celebrity he was disappointed in meeting was professional basketball great Earvin 'Magic' Johnson.
> 
> "The only guy that I've met that I was disappointed [with] was 'Magic' Johnson. He just acted like he barely knew me, which is fine. That was his prerogative. Otherwise, but when I think about it, the fact that I've had drinks with Wilt Chamberlain in Honolulu [Hawaii]. Then I think to myself, ''Magic' Johnson? Lets get serious.' I've been out with Joe Namath, Jim Kelly, Lawrence Taylor, Charles Barkley, speaking of basketball, I mean, 'Magic' pales in comparison, in my opinion. Great player, but that was just my impression. I'm sure he is a wonderful guy, but he wasn't wonderful to me, so I don't go out of my way to say 'hi' to him. I will tell you who is a great guy, and I mean, really great guy, is Dr. J. Nobody bigger than him, ever."
> 
> LMAOOOOOO this guy is so self centered.



Flair is fucking nuts man. I love how he starts with white guys who really aren't as big as Magic then goes to LT who still probably pales by comparison, and then he goes to Barkley who really is Magic's inferior in every way except charisma and a sense of humor. Like I get where Flair is coming from because Magic is kind of a dry flaccid as fuck personality but shit like this and other stuff he says just comes off as old white baby boomer who doesn't know any better.

I love Flair, I said the Conor McGregor was copying him from the moment I saw him wear the blue suit and shit on Urijah Faber. Flair deserves all the dap for basically being King Swag, but he says so much stupid shit to try to draw. 

"Charlotte is a better athlete than the Cruiserweights."


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Also, Flair shared that the only celebrity he was disappointed in meeting was professional basketball great Earvin 'Magic' Johnson.
> 
> "The only guy that I've met that I was disappointed [with] was 'Magic' Johnson. He just acted like he barely knew me, which is fine. That was his prerogative. Otherwise, but when I think about it, the fact that I've had drinks with Wilt Chamberlain in Honolulu [Hawaii]. Then I think to myself, ''Magic' Johnson? Lets get serious.' I've been out with Joe Namath, Jim Kelly, Lawrence Taylor, Charles Barkley, speaking of basketball, I mean, 'Magic' pales in comparison, in my opinion. Great player, but that was just my impression. I'm sure he is a wonderful guy, but he wasn't wonderful to me, so I don't go out of my way to say 'hi' to him. I will tell you who is a great guy, and I mean, really great guy, is Dr. J. Nobody bigger than him, ever."
> 
> LMAOOOOOO this guy is so self centered.


Is it so hard to believe someone who doesn't give a darn about wrestling doesn't know who you are, Flair? Rofl This guy is something else.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is it so hard to believe someone who doesn't give a darn about wrestling doesn't know who you are, Flair? Rofl This guy is something else.



Yeah it's kind of hard to believe someone doesn't know who Ric Flair is dude. It's like someone not knowing who Rock or Austin were/are.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah it's kind of hard to believe someone doesn't know who Ric Flair is dude. It's like someone not knowing who Rock or Austin were/are.


maybe for someone magic's age but you'd be surprised how many people who don't fuck with wrestling don't know about ric flair.


----------



## EJ (Dec 13, 2016)

i only knew upon Rick Flair as a kid when he made his return and became GM. i remember when he came out i was like "who is this guy"

my mom and my uncle were surprised to see him back and when they heard me ask that question it was like "way before your time kid"


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

I think if you're born from 1974-1995 you have memories of Flair if you looked at wrestling at all. It's not like Flair is Kenta Kobashi, or Kawada, or even Ricky Morton who no one knows. Hell at one point Roddy Piper was basically the biggest wrestler on the planet when he was doing movies and they wanted Hogan to basically be Piper from like 88-93, whenever he was taking loads of time off.

I understand people may not know wrestlers now, especially the older generation of wrestler but the fact is that more people know who the guy is than they don't. It's not like he's some actor on the CW no one has ever heard of. 

You may not mean it like that but you guys are making it seem like Stephen Amell or Anthony Mackie are more known than Flair because they're newer celebrities. 

I mean sports teams fly Flair in as a motivational speaker, LeBron daps him up and even called him the King of Swag. So Flair definitely is not just a wrestling bubble celebrity.


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2016)

My dad got me into wrestling, his favorite was Sting. If you know Sting you know Flair.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hurts to know Vince is wasting Cesaro prime.



Yeah I think it has a lot to do with his personal view that you can only build up so many people at once. They don't bother to make him carefully look good because he's not one of their top three or four guys. I guess it's true since someone does have to take an L (obvious to everyone but me) I always thought that there might be a way to collectively push more guys. Idk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> My dad got me into wrestling, his favorite was Sting. If you know Sting you know Flair.



Good taste. First matches I watched on the network were Sting's. Watched him and Vader as well as the Cactus Jack matches.



Raiden said:


> Yeah I think it has a lot to do with his personal view that you can only build up so many people at once. They don't bother to make him carefully look good because he's not one of their top three or four guys. I guess it's true since someone does have to take an L (obvious to everyone but me) I always thought that there might be a way to collectively push more guys. Idk.



This is interesting to me just because we see these other promotions all around the world usually have a 1a and 1b in the vein of how WWE had Cena/Orton for so long.

There is a way to collectively push more guys and the problem is that WWE has been one way for so long. They feel like they're too big for widespread change but I really think WWE needs to do what they've always done and that's steal the ideas of others and run it through the VKM filter. 

I just don't think it's possible that Gedo is this much better of a booker than Vince. I mean think about this for a second, New Japan loses 3 of its top 5 draws in AJ, Nakamura, and Ibushi. The latter 2 are some of their most popular talents ever, Nakamura is a WON hall of famer on his NJPW run alone. This is basically akin to WWE losing Rollins, Orton, and Ziggler. They lose that and still find a way to experience growth in their business and have their most profitable year under Kidani. Naito and Omega are right there in Nakamura and Styles slot, and Naito is the most over wrestler not under a WWE-contract in the entire world. Naito and Omega didn't get the full push until things got loosened at the top but both guys are about to be pillars of their promotions.

And this is with a guy like Sanada who everyone knows/thinks is the second coming of Tanahashi. Lots of people I respect in terms of Prowrestling opinions are talking about Shibata being a can't miss IWGP champion and Shibata's push has been a 2 year story arc that'll probably culminate in 2017. He's been kept away from pretty much every main event slot and is actually counted onto draw medium sized 5000 seat venues for these tours. 

This isn't even getting into how Dragon Gate has revolutionized 5 on 5 matches and other forms of stable wars. Dragon Gate is as groundbreaking in this regard as War Games.

This tl;dr is essentially to say that Vince just has to spend 1-3 hours a day looking at other products for inspiration but he doesn't. He lives in his bubble and is probably only exposed to new media by sponsors and advertisers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Flair is going to introduce Sasha or celebrate with her after the match.  I want him to go all in on this Sasha is the daughter he wish that he had story.

(I still think the WWE is considering Ric against Charlotte at Wrestlemania.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Flair is going to introduce Sasha or celebrate with her after the match.  I want him to go all in on this Sasha is the daughter he wish that he had story.
> 
> (I still think the WWE is considering Ric against Charlotte at Wrestlemania.)



If they did what you're suggesting it would probably get Vince the Charlotte face run he wants. Dude needs to push a statuesque blonde or else people won't sexualize the division properly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

People are stupid.  I can't believe that Roadblock tickets aren't selling very well.  PPVs should sell out easily.  The product is good enough.  The WWE universe sucks!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> People are stupid.  I can't believe that Roadblock tickets aren't selling very well.  PPVs should sell out easily.  The product is good enough.  The WWE universe sucks!!



Lol what? Dude there's like maybe 17 sections with seats left, one needs a single seat sold, 2 of the others are nose bleed sections. They're barely going to have anyone to move up if the medium-level seats are there.

PPVs basically always sell out. I can't even remember the last time they couldn't get a sell out for one. Maybe for the impromptu King of the Ring or Elimination Chamber card.

It's probably easier to get 20 thousand people to come watch a show at a newer/upgraded facility than to get like 5 thousand in some third tier arena on a Tuesday.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm mad that house shows have so many empty seats too.  The performers deserve better ST.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm mad that house shows have so many empty seats too.  The performers deserve better ST.



So wait people should pay money to see things they don't like and when they don't like something they should cheer just to play along? Fuck that this isn't even Medieval Times where they feed you if they're going to subject you to a shitty show, no they charge out the ass for everything then try to mindfuck you into liking what they want you to like as opposed to what you actually like by having a 3:1 ratio of their guys versus guys people like.

I really think the house show thing is worrisome to a certain degree but I think it's massively overblown in others.

WWE could run smaller venues, raise ticket prices, and probably do better business but they're not there yet. They can absorb way more losses now that most of the money is going back to the McMahon's anyway.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 13, 2016)

Just don't give the mods an opportunity. "Check Scott Hall's instagram" would be enough.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Smackdown is going to be big tonight.  I'm dying to know who attacked Nikki before Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Is Liv Morgan about to get called up?  She is advertised as competing on a Raw show in December.  The only NXT talent listed.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This tl;dr is essentially to say that Vince just has to spend 1-3 hours a day looking at other products for inspiration but he doesn't. He lives in his bubble and is probably only exposed to new media by sponsors and advertisers.



True. There's too much politics too. I think that crazy comment Flair made about HHH and Shane was a way to put out what they are thinking internally.


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2016)

Scott Hall


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is Liv Morgan about to get called up?  She is advertised as competing on a Raw show in December.  The only NXT talent listed.


My friend told me he read some report about Liv getting called up soon. I don't know why they would do that though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

The WWE has called up people before they were ready before.  Liv Morgan is attractive.  They want another attractive girl on the roster I guess?  (Even though they have sidelined Emma for months.  Seriously, Emma was wrestling house shows in October.  It is fucking absurd what they have done to her.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Liv Morgan getting called up when she has 3 spots to her name is kind of crazy. She's even greener than Alexa and Carmella were before their call ups. Hell she's probably worse than Alexa was before she went heel with Blake and Murphy.

This chick is still terrible god awful on the mic. I mean if the worry is that she'll be lost around real women wrestlers then how is it any better putting her in the same vicinity as these other girls who have been on live TV for a half year longer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe they just want to put her with all of these top level performers and give her that experience?  I do think though that the WWE likes her and has high hopes for her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmm, so Shane, DB, and James starting off the skits tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Heh, one of the best heels on the roster starting off the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Bringing out the Miz.  Good idea.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Woke up in time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Lol, Miz taking shots at the champ.  

Oh shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Fuck.  I was excited about that Miz/AJ match!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

WTF, wow.  Ziggler ended up looking like a chump but Miz is force to follow suit.  Now Harper wants in on the fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Good opening

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

When does Ziggler not look like a chump?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Good opening


I don't know if it made much sense.  But it was certainly interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Ziggler got booed for claiming that AJ has to cheat to win matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Man. You guys are right, the faces are chumps compared to the heels on SD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

So Harper making his intentions on taking AJ's title then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

aj/bryan/shane in a segment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Harper loses 32589789257283758972 weeks in a row and gets a #1 contender's match?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man. You guys are right, the faces are chumps compared to the heels on SD.


Look at the champions dude.  Heels run this show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Harper loses 32589789257283758972 weeks in a row and gets a #1 contender's match?


Not gonna lie.  I would love to see Harper win somehow.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I hear it will be a triple threat between Nikki, Natalya, and Carmella.  And I like that.  It keeps Carmella from fading into oblivion after losing her feud to Nikki.  Her in-ring work isn't great.  But her mic skills are pretty good.  And she is new.  It would be a shame to not give her a proper chance to succeed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Idk if you guys remember the pie chart from some months back of how Raw used it’s time but it was actually crazy how much of it was on entrances. It’s interesting that Smackdown skipped Miz’s entrance and how it seems to be zooming through the entrances. Idk that seems like an adjustment Vince would never make. 

Tom Phillips looks like a deer in head lights. Dude legit looked into the camera at the start and it was awkward as hell because he knows he fucked up.

That opening segment was badass. One of the best of the year with that closing in terms of booking. Even if you disagree with who was in it and plug your perfect guys in that segment and that’s what I mean by being amazing booking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Honestly, I've seen so many commercials for "It's a Wonderful Life" but have yet to see the film itself.  Can't get past the title .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

This is exactly how they should entertain us before the Rumble. It's how Raw should do it as well.

If its AJ vs Dean its a flop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

What if it's Mickie who attacked Nikki?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This is exactly how they should entertain us before the Rumble. It's how Raw should do it as well.
> 
> If its AJ vs Dean its a flop.



RAW was decent last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Bet'cha this will end with CCTV footage showing that Nattie did in fact beat up Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What if it's Mickie who attacked Nikki?


It could be.  It also could be Eva Marie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmm, the way Carmella was bouncing up and down on Nattie makes me think Cass was on her mind during that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Bet'cha this will end with CCTV footage showing that Nattie did in fact beat up Nikki.


You have watched wrestling before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> RAW was decent last night.


It could be better once they end shit at cock block.




Rukia said:


> It could be.  It also could be Eva Marie.


Didn't think of that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

The who attacked Nikki plot is better than the Bayley Teddy Bear work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You have watched wrestling before.



Nattie: I did it for Eva Marie


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

thought i was looking in the mirror lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

dis shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Orton was talking about he feels rejuvenated being with the Wyatt's and working with young guys like AA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Miz and Maryse salvaged that skit by being awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

So who do you think is taking this tag battle royal?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Orton was talking about he feels rejuvenated being with the Wyatt's and working with young guys like AA


said he got tired of wrestling Sheamus six months straight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who do you think is taking this tag battle royal?




AA, cuz they're the only credible face tag.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

wait what cena coming back the 27th?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks like American Alpha and the Hype Bros are the tease since one of the Usos is out with an ankle injury. Gotta be AA.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I would be fucking shocked if the Hype Bros won.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> said he got tired of wrestling Sheamus six months straight.



Fucking died when I heard that

I think he just wants something he can sink his teeth into and have fun with. This is different. 



WhatADrag said:


> wait what cena coming back the 27th?



Yeah the MSG house show, that's why I was saying he's almost back


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone got a stream for smackdown?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anyone got a stream for smackdown?



in this video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Didn't Simon have heat for something?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow Gotch is still in the dog house.

Sin Cara knocked his face off in catering like what eight months ago? He can't catch a break. He should leave and go rebuild on the indies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow Gotch is still in the dog house.
> 
> Sin Cara knocked his face off in catering like what eight months ago? He can't catch a break. He should leave and go rebuild on the indies.



Funny how he's in the dog house because of Sin Cara of all people.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

How much better would the James Ellsworth and Heath Slater story be if they were swapped


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevermind found a working stream. No idea why none of the reddit streams are working.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Funny how he's in the dog house because of Sin Cara of all people.



Dude Sin Cara is fucking teflon he survives every fight he's in


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

This is boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Well with that elimination that looks like it's it with Slater and Rhyno then. .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't Simon have heat for something?



He almost killed Enzo, even though it was an accident. I guess he got the heat for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He almost killed Enzo, even though it was an accident. I guess he got the heat for it.


I forgot all about that and I was there live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

wut?  

Is it gonna be Breezango vs. Wyatts?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Bad move getting alphas eliminated. None of the remaining teams have any credibility. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Well the Hype Bros win this one via Ryder being the last one in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Is this actually live?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bad move getting alphas eliminated. None of the remaining teams have any credibility. lol



gotta have others win to receive cred.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Mojo vs. Bray is going to be interesting


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm surprised.  But I guess I shouldn't be.  This will be a quick Smackdown feud.  One match and done.  We have a long way to go till the next PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks more like they're trying to stall AA/Wyatts on TV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Well technically not surprised that Ryder would be the last one standing when both members of AA were eliminated.  The guy I think has won some TV battle royals in his time with the company.  If I recall, that last one he won he eliminated Kane.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> gotta have others win to receive cred.


That's true but the damage has been done. Should have been doing this all along.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn that went from boring to awesome when all the singles were left


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It looks more like they're trying to stall AA/Wyatts on TV



For Mania maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> For Mania maybe.


That seems unlikely.  It would be high profile for AA though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Baron Corbin repackage then going from that promo?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It looks more like they're trying to stall AA/Wyatts on TV


Great decision. Why waste it for a one and done filler match?



[S-A-F] said:


> That's true but the damage has been done. Should have been doing this all along.


I don't think so. We had beauty and the man beast on top for a short time. Wyatts finally got the titles. AA will remain relevant off of pure wrestling talent. And heel usos had something before one got hurt.

People act like since there are like 3 teams not doing shit yet this is a flop. It takes time.

Could be raw's tag division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Bliss 

EDIT: She called her Jane Ellsworth


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Deanna Purazzo is the Barry Horrowitz of the WWE universe


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Lil Naitch is the greatest ref of all time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmm, so rematch now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Shane is awesome. His gimmick makes sense. He doesn't care who wins as long as the match is good because he's a promoter. 



kurisu said:


> For Mania maybe.



Yea I think so. I really hope Angle gets added to this or Shelton.



PlacidSanity said:


> Baron Corbin repackage then going from that promo?



I must have missed this, what happened?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Great decision. Why waste it for a one and done filler match?
> 
> 
> I don't think so. We had beauty and the man beast on top for a short time. Wyatts finally got the titles. AA will remain relevant off of pure wrestling talent. And heel usos had something before one got hurt.
> ...


Wait heel usos are hurt? dammit.

I guess everyone is being showcased I just feel like the lower teams could pick up more wins from each other.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Lil Naitch is the greatest ref of all time.



He has to be pretty amazing considering how long he's been there. I feel like he might have been with WWE longer than Hebner was at this point.

Chioda probably the longest.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn.  Shane and Daniel Bryan are really unfair to their superstars,.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm glad Alexa laid a beating on the local competitor though.  Those matches don't help these women.  (Poor Bayley.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Honestly hope Alexa keeps the title for a while and she ends Nicki's current run for heel heat.

She steals the ass swivel and her entrance music.

Honestly would suffer through Alexa/Brie Bella for that to happen


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad Alexa laid a beating on the local competitor though.  Those matches don't help these women.  (Poor Bayley.)



Deonna Purazzo isn't a local competitor


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He has to be pretty amazing considering how long he's been there. I feel like he might have been with WWE longer than Hebner was at this point.
> 
> Chioda probably the longest.



Did he come right after WCW was bought? Dude's been in a lot of historical moments. He ref'd Flairs and HBK's last match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Shane and Daniel Bryan are really unfair to their superstars,.



When has a GM ever been fair? 

Even face GMs have been assholes to the heels. Like how Teddy Long would put heels in "One on One wit dee Undahtakah" for no good reason.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

No way is this ending clean.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Did he come right after WCW was bought? Dude's been in a lot of historical moments. He ref'd Flairs and HBK's last match.



Yeah pretty sure a bunch of them did because Nick Patrick was a ref too. WCW/ECW regs had the red WCW invasion logo.

I think I remember Y2J saying he was a great ref.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I must have missed this, what happened?



It was the video promo but I think it was shown before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

1988-2005 for Hebner
1989-present for Chioda
2001-present for Robinson

Chioda has to be one of if not the longest tenured employee in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Get a fucking trainer!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

I would love for the Miz to hold the big gold on SmackDown but for some reason I have this sinking feeling that creative will decide it's time for someone to tie Flair's record during Miz's run as champion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

That's interesting, I think Miz is primed for Raw


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

The Hype Bros won earlier.  This is not for the right to be the #1 contender at a PPV.  So I think anyone could win.  Except Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I think this has been a pretty good show so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Babyfaces are chumps on SD.  Miz or Harper will probably win this.  (Or Dean so Ellsworth can screw him again.)


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 13, 2016)

I want Harper to win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Harper is fucking nuts 

Best big man in the world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Heh, Harper starting out strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Luke Harper dominating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

I want to see Harper bust out the hurricarana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Enjoying the Miz's mocking of DB and Harper again going in strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Harper shitting on that awful as sin rebound clothesline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Miz needs to put Ziggler away.  That feud was supposed to be over.  I don't want there to be any reason to continue it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Honestly there needs to be more of this. Just spend an episode making a guy seem like a big deal. Harper can't even beat Kane kayfabe and he looks like a fucking monster out here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> 1988-2005 for Hebner
> 1989-present for Chioda
> 2001-present for Robinson
> 
> Chioda has to be one of if not the longest tenured employee in the company.




weird I've never payed attention to Chioda for some reason.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly there needs to be more of this. Just spend an episode making a guy seem like a big deal. Harper can't even beat Kane kayfabe and he looks like a fucking monster out here.



Maybe they're building Kane back up for one more Bros. of Destruction run before retiring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Good guests.  Make sure you guys watch Talking Smack tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good guests.  Make sure you guys watch Talking Smack tonight.



But I don't wanna sit through 205


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Well damn Miz the first one out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Maybe they're building Kane back up for one more Bros. of Destruction run before retiring.



I thought that at one point but it just seems odd since Bray couldn't beat him either. I mean Kane could trade wins with Harper and neither would be hurt by it.

Honestly think Kane should be built up to feud Corbin.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Legend said:


>


They doin it!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Fuck did they just waste pinning the Miz like that?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Good.  I actually think the Miz/Ambrose feud could be good.  This only helps.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck did they just waste pinning the Miz like that?


That was actually really smart.  Dean played possum.  If you have watched Miz in these Fatal Four way matches this year; he tends to steal pins on opponents that are already knocked out.

I love the psychology right there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Why isn't 205 at least taped before Smackdown. Idk feels more dead because it's after. I just don't get how you get anyone except hardcores to stay behind to watch some of these dudes. Tbh I'm not staying to watch a lot of these dudes. Bollywood Boys fuck outta here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

I heard 205 was recorded on Raw.

Why is this crowd so shit?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Ask him!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Why isn't 205 at least taped before Smackdown. Idk feels more dead because it's after. I just don't get how you get anyone except hardcores to stay behind to watch some of these dudes. Tbh I'm not staying to watch a lot of these dudes. Bollywood Boys fuck outta here.


rofl i didn't even watch it last week since I was so sleepy after sitting through a lackluster smackdown. This smackdown has been way better so I might check out 205live. Plus bollywood boys aren't that bad. lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard 205 was recorded on Raw.
> 
> Why is this crowd so shit?


I don't know.  I feel like Raw and Smackdown have been cursed with bad crowds for a couple of months.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Ugh, Otunga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Well that's it for Harper.  Are those boos I'm hearing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

That's too bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

I gave WWE a bit too much credit thinking they'd do something with Harper. My bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> rofl i didn't even watch it last week since I was so sleepy after sitting through a lackluster smackdown. This smackdown has been way better so I might check out 205live. Plus bollywood boys aren't that bad. lol



The first match of NXT on the network was that crazy ass Sami/Cesaro match. The first match of 205 Live was the Bollywood Boys vs Gulak/Nese.

That's kind of the worst when you compare the two. I don't even like TJ Perkins but him and Cedric Alexander are there too. Akira Tozawa and Gran Metalik could have have an exhibition match against Gulak or Nese.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I gave WWE a bit too much credit thinking they'd do something with Harper. My bad.



I mean as far as testing the waters goes he did a really good job. He pretty much proved he could be a narrative anchor for an episode which means something to this writing staff, or appears to.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

AJ vs Dolp gonna be dope af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmm, so it's a Miz/Ambrose feud then.   And Ziggler going for the title.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Ambrose and the Miz program is definitely coming.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 13, 2016)

you  guys thinking Harper would win? dude was booked really good in that match
dont jump the shark


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Miz is about to carry Dean to his very best feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2016)

Harper had a really good showing tonight.  I'm really hoping he get's a singles run somewhere down the line.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Look.  Less talent.  Hurt AJ.  Cena is gone.  No Orton.  No Bray.  That is basically the best show Smackdown can make under the circumstances.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2016)

Dolph gets another chance huh? 

Harper had a real nice showing in that match. Should have lasted longer tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

I mean Bray or Randy could have easily been in Harper's spot but they weren't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean Bray or Randy could have easily been in Harper's spot but they weren't.


They wouldn't have been as impressive in that match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They wouldn't have been as impressive in that match.



Luke Harper is the best big man worker in the world it's not fair to compare work rates


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 13, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Good stuff



Wyatts vs. Hardyz at Mania


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Gulak had his best WWE showing since the CWC, probably his best showing in a WWE ring period.

TJP had his best backstage promo segment yet as well


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

There's spots in this Lince Dorada/Mustafa Ali match that if they did on Raw on night 1 would have completely changed the perception of the cruiserweight divsion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's spots in this Lince Dorada/Mustafa Ali match that if they did on Raw on night 1 would have completely changed the perception of the cruiserweight divsion


I honestly believe that they are purposely told to hold back on RAW. There's no other explanation as to why they can pull off this high-paced, exciting style with epic spots on 205 Live and in the CWC but wrestle like any other guy on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm actually enjoying Brian Kendrick on commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Dec 13, 2016)

love this


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I honestly believe that they are purposely told to hold back on RAW. There's no other explanation as to why they can pull off this high-paced, exciting style with epic spots on 205 Live and in the CWC but wrestle like any other guy on RAW.



Yeah 120% there's no doubt about it.

This episode of 205 Live is actually what the first episode should have been throughout. Really great episode so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually enjoying Brian Kendrick on commentary.


Graves is helping for sure though.  Graves has been excellent during this match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Graves is helping for sure though.  Graves has been excellent during this match.



I actually enjoyed the commentary the entire way through.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Daniel Bryan gives no fucks this dude is talking about how Smackdown is about fisting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

Heel turn for TJP is a good idea.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Daniel Bryan gives no fucks this dude is talking about how Smackdown is about fisting


Talking Smack baby!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's something crazy. Smackdown was good because it was about Luke Harper and not James Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I want Renee to ask DB about the fake trade Raw made last night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

It looks like Ellsworth is getting written off SD for a minute as being sick

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

AJ seems genuinely excited at the prospect of working Luke Harper. These guys are all putting over Harper. Even Orton was putting Harper over and saying he hopes to get to work against him in the future because they've never so much as touched. 

Best big man worker in the world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

I was fooled.  AJ on commentary talked about Harper non-stop.  So I actually thought Harper was going to win.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 13, 2016)

USOSSSS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

The Hype Bros are hurt?  Is it a work?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2016)

So Alexa and Zach Ryder are nursing injuries?


----------



## Burning Desire (Dec 13, 2016)

Legend said:


>



Lol. 'Please kiss me a sweet goodnight kiss.'


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2016)

Hmmmm


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Tribute to the Troops tomorrow is must watch tv!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

* Dana Brooke vs. Bayley

* WWE Intercontinental Champion The Miz issues a non-title open challenge

* #1 Contenders Match: Cesaro & Sheamus vs. Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. The Shining Stars vs. Golden Truth

* SmackDown Tag Team Champions Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton and Luke Harper vs. Dolph Ziggler, Chad Gable and Jason Jordan

* WWE Cruiserweight Champion Rich Swann, TJ Perkins and Jack Gallagher vs. Brian Kendrick, Tony Nese and Drew Gulak

* WWE United States Champion Roman Reigns and Big Cass vs. Rusev and WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I want to see if Cesaro goes on another rampage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince bout to crack supporting Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2016)

vince looks like he has aids


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Proof he has handed over control to his children and HHH.  I told you guys.  Vince isn't doing that great right now.  His health is failing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Proof he has handed over control to his children and HHH.  I told you guys.  Vince isn't doing that great right now.  His health is failing.



Because that picture is proof despite numerous reports to the contrary and the ability to see if you actually pay attention to the product. It's not even 9 AM for most of us can you troll at like a neutral time for people. Like if you're in most parts of Europe around 3-5 is probably proper etiquette, preferably as close to 5 as possible so people can have breakfast before the troll.

Edit: You're in Washington State, it's not even 6 AM and you're trolling? Idk whether to wtf the commitment or your priorities.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm getting ready for work.  That's a pretty normal time for posting.  I always check in to see if I missed anything over night.

And let's talk about Vince here for a second.  The man is 70 years old.  Why wouldn't he give some of his heirs an opportunity to run things?  His wife just got this big job with the Trump administration.  I'm trying to give him a little bit of credit here.  Hopefully he isn't some ego maniac that thinks the company will fail without him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting ready for work.  That's a pretty normal time for posting.  I always check in to see if I missed anything over night.
> 
> And let's talk about Vince here for a second.  The man is 70 years old.  Why wouldn't he give some of his heirs an opportunity to run things?  His wife just got this big job with the Trump administration.  I'm trying to give him a little bit of credit here.  Hopefully he isn't some ego maniac that thinks the company will fail without him.



It's not about posting, hell you could post at like the ass crack of dawn that's not really something I'd comment on. It's about trolling when it's not even 6 AM.

Give his heirs an opportunity? Dude he gave HHH a fucking fed and imports dudes from other countries come work for 6 figure salaries to wrestle in Winter Park and Largo, Florida. This dude probably isn't stopping till he dies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

@SoulTaker on another note.  I really enjoyed the Miz last night.  And even though it came off well, I'm sort of disappointed that we didn't get the Miz/AJ Styles.  I think that would have been a fun program.  And I definitely don't have a problem with the occasional heel/heel or face/face feud.  In fact, I think they can be a welcome change sometimes.

What do you think?  Would you have liked to have seen those guys in a program?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I joke around when I post.  That's my posting style.  Can't turn it off.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I joke around when I post.  That's my posting style.  Can't turn it off.





I've noticed this. I do it too but I turn it off. It's like you're in permanent troll mode or some shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

Shirker want tickets to Raw ? I got some cause my cousin couldn't go and he gave them to me without knowing I dropped wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker on another note.  I really enjoyed the Miz last night.  And even though it came off well, I'm sort of disappointed that we didn't get the Miz/AJ Styles.  I think that would have been a fun program.  And I definitely don't have a problem with the occasional heel/heel or face/face feud.  In fact, I think they can be a welcome change sometimes.
> 
> What do you think?  Would you have liked to have seen those guys in a program?



I would like it myself and I've made this point in past years that I don't understand how WWE doesn't get the marketability of same alignment fights. People went out and erroneously spent money watching Batman literally vs Superman. They really have no clue how to artistically get over these dynamics and it hinders their ability to construct actual characters people can identify with and latch onto because they are so mechanical and living breathing tropes rather than individual characters.

Miz/AJ to see who the better champion is works. AJ/Cena in a face/face feud would work. They're just intent on not doing it.



God Movement said:


> I've noticed this. I do it too but I turn it off. It's like you're in permanent troll mode or some shit



Yeah I actually quoted one of your serious posts about the cruiserweights because we were definitely on the same wave length about how shitty it is they wrestle the same style as everyone else. Fucking rest holding in a 5 minute match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shirker want tickets to Raw ? I got some cause my cousin couldn't go and he gave them to me without knowing I dropped wrestling



@Shirker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shirker want tickets to Raw ? I got some cause my cousin couldn't go and he gave them to me without knowing I dropped wrestling



Why did you drop wrestling?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Why did you drop wrestling?


Guess cause I got bored of it to be honest. Plus dat TLC btoke my spirits in a way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Shirker


Thanks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess cause I got bored of it to be honest. Plus dat TLC btoke my spirits in a way.



So you made it through the shit era and decided now would be a good time to stop? Interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

WWe is finishing the year relatively strong.  The middle of the year around Summerslam was very meh.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And let's talk about Vince here for a second.  The man is 70 years old.  Why wouldn't he give some of his heirs an opportunity to run things?  His wife just got this big job with the Trump administration.  I'm trying to give him a little bit of credit here.  Hopefully he isn't some ego maniac that thinks the company will fail without him.



That's the point he is.  Not just that but it's also something with his how he grew up also affected him in such a way.  He HAS to be in control.

Remember his favorite thing is when he shoves people into a pool which renders them powerless.  When Shane did it to him Shane had to vanish cause Vince was going to kill him.  It's all control for that guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So you made it through the shit era and decided now would be a good time to stop? Interesting.


never watched shit era got back to wrestling cause of Punk


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2016)

I thought Punk's run was also during a shit era?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> never watched shit era got back to wrestling cause of Punk



That's part of the shit era, although Punk helped plant the seeds for Bryan's and subsequently the Indie era. 2008-2012 and stretching to 2013 or even 2014 depending on who you ask is the shit era.



[S-A-F] said:


> I thought Punk's run was also during a shit era?



It was. Summer of Punk was ruined by Nash and Trips 'member?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's part of the shit era, although Punk help plant the seeds for Bryan's and subsequently the Indie era.
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Summer of Punk was ruined by Nash and Trips 'member?


I would skip everything but Punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I would skip everything but Punk



Your post history says otherwise


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

In addition to the Rumble, I just snagged my ticket for the next Takeover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's part of the shit era, although Punk helped plant the seeds for Bryan's and subsequently the Indie era. 2008-2012 and stretching to 2013 or even 2014 depending on who you ask is the shit era.
> 
> 
> 
> It was. Summer of Punk was ruined by Nash and Trips 'member?


I wish I couldn't.  fuckin Nose and his butt boy Nash ruined everything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Your post history says otherwise


You stalking bastard. But yea wrestling has gotten boring for me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I hear that Kevin Owens got his ass ripped for owning that kid a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Tribute to the Troops baby!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

The WWE needs to add another show.  I like that this week has a third show.

Edit: Lillian Garcia overdid it with that anthem.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Good heel heat for KO and the Miz tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmm, so Sheamus and Cesaro get the right to go for the belts this coming PPV.  Hopefully creative allows them to take it since New Day already has the record.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean you quit wrestling like 10 times per year


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Sheamus is officially over as a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I forgot that Brie had an ambassador role with the WWE.  She was all over that troop segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Heh, so the included Fluffy in this segment.  And now Crews is coming out to challenge the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Crews has been buried.  It is surprising that he is getting tv time here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

So this is how they are trying to get Crews over now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Crews should be traded to Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmm, those cheers for the Wyatts.   I thought they were suppose to be heels.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

The Wyatt family looked sensational.  Worth watching tribute to the troops for that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmm, so planting seeds for a Bayley/Charlotte feud then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Yo, Charlotte needs to stop doing that moonsault.  She's going to get hurt; I'm scared to death when she does that move against Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so planting seeds for a Bayley/Charlotte feud then.


Probably the plan after Roadblock.

JBL: Poor dog is just trying to get away from Bayley.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shirker want tickets to Raw ? I got some cause my cousin couldn't go and he gave them to me without knowing I dropped wrestling



Sorry, I'd take you up on your offer, but my pops already got my sis and I tickets for Raw and Smackdown that week.

You should come anyway. We could meet up or some shit. Drown ourselves in overpriced Budwiser. 



SoulTaker said:


> @Shirker



Thanks for le heads up friendo.
This new job's been zapping pretty much all my free time away, which is why I've been so scarce the past couple weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

The Club reunites for one special. 
Nvm, now the Shield shows up.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 14, 2016)

Shield boys!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

The cw division is improving.  205 live, Swann as champion, and Gallagher have helped turn things around.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2016)

That steel cage sure didn't last long between Joe and Nakamura.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2016)

Hmm, so the E is testing the waters for a Cass singles push then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Bayley worries me.  I like her.  But mainly because of what she accomplished in NXT.  She really hasn't done anything good on Raw yet.  Most of her matches have been disappointing.  (Tough to carry Alicia Fox and Dana Brooke to good matches though.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Bayley worries me.  I like her.  But mainly because of what she accomplished in NXT.  She really hasn't done anything good on Raw yet.  Most of her matches have been disappointing.  (Tough to carry Alicia Fox and Dana Brooke to good matches though.)


There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

@WhatADrag what are your Roadblock predictions dude?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2016)

Orton at his best rn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

My predictions:

Sasha
Sheamus and Cesaro
Big Cass
Kevin Owens
Swann
Chris Jericho
Strowman


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag what are your Roadblock predictions dude?


Resuv
Cesaro and Sheamus
No Decision thanks to 10 mins being over
Rich Swann
Charlotte
Seth Rollins
Roman

Hopefully I'm wrong about Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

I could see them putting the belt on Roman.  Fans will bitch.  But maybe the ratings will go up with Roman?  People hate him, but at least they talk about him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Real talk.  Keep Orton with the Wyatts for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Sorry, I'd take you up on your offer, but my pops already got my sis and I tickets for Raw and Smackdown that week.
> 
> You should come anyway. We could meet up or some shit. Drown ourselves in overpriced Budwiser.



It's fine dude just enjoy yourself down there. 

Nah I think legitimately my time as a wrestling fan is done.  I don't feel like being overly emotional about it and at times I find myself not caring about the actually good wrestlers. Other than maybe Cesaro .


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's fine dude just enjoy yourself down there.
> 
> Nah I think legitimately my time as a wrestling fan is done.  I don't feel like being overly emotional about it and at times I find myself not caring about the actually good wrestlers. Other than maybe Cesaro .


Boy you know u gonna be here rumble weekend. 

I feel u tho wwe boring right now hopefully that changes at roadblock


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Boy you know u gonna be here rumble weekend.



Drag. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2016)

Shane McMahon against heel Ambrose at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Drag. Shut the fuck up.


Who isn't tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You stalking bastard. But yea wrestling has gotten boring for me



Stalking? Dafuq dude. I've been here for 8 years and you've been part of this thread for the last 4. 
Ambrose too hollywood for us now, he'll be back feuding with WhatADrag for once in a lifetime in a few years. 



Legend said:


> Dean you quit wrestling like 10 times per year



I've been through this phase. 



Shirker said:


> Sorry, I'd take you up on your offer, but my pops already got my sis and I tickets for Raw and Smackdown that week.
> 
> You should come anyway. We could meet up or some shit. Drown ourselves in overpriced Budwiser.
> 
> ...



Make an NF sign. 


Man, Orton's really having fun with this isn't he?



Rukia said:


> Real talk.  Keep Orton with the Wyatts for a long time.



Yes. Didn't think much of it at first, but it's been really entertaining. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> It's fine dude just enjoy yourself down there.
> 
> Nah I think legitimately my time as a wrestling fan is done.  I don't feel like being overly emotional about it and at times I find myself not caring about the actually good wrestlers. Other than maybe Cesaro .



You're taking it too seriously bruv. 



Shirker said:


> Drag. Shut the fuck up.



I think we're partially to blame for Dean quitting wrasslin. Like, I don't even see @Kenju anymore. Sucks they're supporting a complacent Shiel' member. At least Dean's program with the Miz might be cool.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2016)

I gotta feeling BABYGURL beats Steen for the belt at the rumble and Stroman wins the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I've been through this phase.


We all have. And that's my point on saying he will be back rumble time. And if he's not impressed he'll come back Mania time.
Can't blame him for not being interested into sasha vs charlotte 348394829438294820, roman dominating, new day dominating, and james ellsworth main eventing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

I just honestly believe if you are a person our age you who's watched over 100 hours of wrestling. I don't believe you will ever kick the habit of being a wrestling fan. The worst thing can happen is WWE takes all the enjoyment out of you so you take a long ass hiatus until important dates and then you decide on if you should come back or not.

The only people I've known to quit wwe are people who never liked wrestling to begin with. They only watched it because it was the popular thing to do. 

But for a group of us who love the art and the in ring story telling. We will always be here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We all have. And that's my point on saying he will be back rumble time. And if he's not impressed he'll come back Mania time.
> Can't blame him for not being interested into sasha vs charlotte 348394829438294820, roman dominating, new day dominating, and james ellsworth main eventing.



But there's also Miz, AJ, Wyatts, and Jeri-KO to make up for that. My point is it was much worse than this 3-4 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> But there's also Miz, AJ, Wyatts, and Jeri-KO to make up for that. My point is it was much worse than this 3-4 years ago.



3 or 4 years ago was Summer of punk and rise of Bryan era. That brought a lot of fans back.
Only thing better now is the matches are better from top to bottom.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think we're partially to blame for Dean quitting wrasslin. Like, I don't even see @Kenju anymore. Sucks they're supporting a complacent Shiel' member. At least Dean's program with the Miz might be cool.



It's gonna suck when your stuck in the hospital. My boy is doing good. Get those eyes checked.

Anyways, you sad sacks

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just honestly believe if you are a person our age you who's watched over 100 hours of wrestling. I don't believe you will ever kick the habit of being a wrestling fan. The worst thing can happen is WWE takes all the enjoyment out of you so you take a long ass hiatus until important dates and then you decide on if you should come back or not.
> 
> The only people I've known to quit wwe are people who never liked wrestling to begin with. They only watched it because it was the popular thing to do.
> 
> But for a group of us who love the art and the in ring story telling. We will always be here.



Pretty much, I was super out of touch with wrestling till this years royal rumble. Even when disillusioned with the product, I always try to catch the RR and wrestlemania, those are the best to watch on a casual level, video packages op.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I just honestly believe if you are a person our age you who's watched over 100 hours of wrestling. I don't believe you will ever kick the habit of being a wrestling fan. The worst thing can happen is WWE takes all the enjoyment out of you so you take a long ass hiatus until important dates and then you decide on if you should come back or not.
> 
> The only people I've known to quit wwe are people who never liked wrestling to begin with. They only watched it because it was the popular thing to do.
> 
> But for a group of us who love the art and the in ring story telling. We will always be here.



I didn't want to be a dick and point this out but Dean is the type of person you're describing who quits wrestling.

Honestly the only moment I've ever thought he was part of that "group of us" as you put it was when it was like 4 AM and he was in here with me watching Shibata/Ishii kill each other.

Not trying to shit on Dean because I like him a lot and he's one of my favorite guys in here because he was here with me for two of my favorite matches ever but if you move the goal post as much as he does you're not into wrestling you're into the idea of it.

I mean there's plenty of things about WWE that I hate but I don't actively post like i'm looking for shit to complain about. Like I hate KO's title run, I've got way more to complain about than an Ambrose fan, I'm not quitting because KO gets booked like absolute shit and gets like a quarter of the protection Ambrose got during his title run. Then there's other little things like thinking someone is good just because Gedo booked them to win a belt. New Japan tag wrestling is ass but I digress. 

Honestly if you don't like WWE then you need to treat it like you would any other promotion. Watch the PPVs only and if there's a hot tv segment there's a youtube. Honestly there's a 4 star match on every PPV and on average we get 3 three star matches a card. Literally takes out all the shitty promos and gives you an American product comparable to Japan if you just take out the TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I didn't want to be a dick and point this out but Dean is the type of person you're describing who quits wrestling.
> 
> Honestly the only moment I've ever thought he was part of that "group of us" as you put it was when it was like 4 AM and he was in here with me watching Shibata/Ishii kill each other.
> 
> ...



Nah I don't consider him that type of person. He's been here for to long to be. It's just two things. He is drained from WWE being too shity. And he's overreacting about the "I lost my excitement for wrestling so I'm done for good." I know he's overreacting because I've said that 1000 times. But I endup watching the next Monday night Raw. The only thing I find weird is how he's been complaining about Dean when Dean is protected af and is a top guy. His posts on that topic is very wrestlingfourm-like. But that could be just the fact Dean has been drowned in this Ellsworth mess.

I know he's going to be back for the simple fact this I don't have excitement anymore mess has randomly come out of nowhere. Again, I understand where he's coming from. Yeah we have 4 star matches every month but that doesn't compare to the feelings we had for the summer of Punk, Daniel finally being recognized as the top guy, or even the Shield run. We are at that point where WWE just drags shit on and put's no effort into anything before Rumble time. And my entire point was to Dean is that he's going to be back because he will receive his excitement again once the Rumble hype comes and then the road to wrestlemania happens.

Like I've been saying all week. Roadblock should be the place where the wheels will finally start turning for everything.... I mean I hope it is... knowing WWE they will just probably rehash everything until 2 weeks before rumble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

Dude I'd take current WWE over anything in the era of shit excluding maybe Taker/HBK and Bryan and Punk's journeys to the title. For starters we actually have a midcard that fucking matters, say what you will about NuDay but they're legitimatizing the fuck outta the tag titles. Same with the Wyatts and Miz.

EDIT: we could use less Bork and Squashberg tho.  

Also, Shane had more entertaining spots than all the OneINaLifeTime Rock's matches.  



WhatADrag said:


> 3 or 4 years ago was Summer of punk and rise of Bryan era. That brought a lot of fans back.
> Only thing better now is the matches are better from top to bottom.



Man Punk and Bryan's runs were ass. Their journeys were nice tho.



Kenju said:


> It's gonna suck when your stuck in the hospital. My boy is doing good. Get those eyes checked.
> 
> Anyways, you sad sacks



Wtf. This looks better than all the current titles combined. 

Well, excluding the Intercontinental title but still.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Man Punk and Bryan's runs were ass. Their journeys were nice tho.


Punk's reign and career after his title was decent. Punk being tired of bull shit and leaving and HHH burying put a stop to things.

As for Bryan he just got the unlucky timing of the head injuries.

But both journeys and finishes are legendary.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk's reign and career after his title was decent. Punk being tired of bull shit and leaving and HHH burying put a stop to things.
> 
> As for Bryan he just got the unlucky timing of the head injuries.
> 
> But both journeys and finishes are legendary.



Punk post-title PPV matches:
Summerslam - Punk beat Cena but lost to a Delrio cash-in
NoC - Lost to Triple
HiaC - Triple Threat for the title which Delrio won, tho I forgot if he got pinned
Vengeance - Teamed with Triple 
Survivor Series - Granted won the title back but outmainevented by Once in a lifetime vs. Awesome Truth
TLC -  won the title again cuz Cena wasn't in town and Trips had to deal with Nash
Rumble - Beat Mr. Midcard Dolph
EC -  Beat a bunch of midcarders in EC but still outmainevented by Cena's give in to the hate angle
Mania - Once in a life time altho granted anyone would've been in the same situation. they still do this shit with B0rk
ER - Had a meh match with Jericho and got outmainevented again
Over the Limit - Cena vs. People Power closed the show even when we had Punk vs. Dbry
etc...

Pretty much the Cena title took over from that moment since once in a lifetime 2 was already booked. Then he had a Ryback program and shit. Lost to the Rock and Taker. Came back and feuded against Heyman which was meh cuz B0rk wasn't always around. Feuded with Ryberg again and then quit.

There were some nice moments in there but he overall played second fiddle to the Trops, Cena title, and Once in a Lifetime.

EDIT: Bryan was unlucky tho, they booked him like a shonen MC at the end of the series at Mania. Like the dude soloed Evolution.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2016)

Kenju said:


> It's gonna suck when your stuck in the hospital. My boy is doing good. Get those eyes checked.
> 
> Anyways, you sad sacks


Oh that title actually looks like a championship.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Punk post-title PPV matches:
> Summerslam - Punk beat Cena but lost to a Delrio cash-in
> NoC - Lost to Triple
> HiaC - Triple Threat for the title which Delrio won, tho I forgot if he got pinned
> ...


At the top of my head I can remember Punk vs Daniel, Punk returning from a break to fight Jericho, Punk vs Lesar, Punk vs Rock, Punk and Bryan vs the Wyatts. His commentary moments. Punk still had good moments after he got the title which was enjoyable to watch and kept people interested. AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose feud being fought through Ellsworth is not something I consider entertaining.

You're stuck in the fact that we have great matches and a better roster now. But the summer of Punk and Bryan winning it all is still ten times better and something to remember as a wrestling fan than anything that has happened this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

​


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

UK tournament on WWE network in January.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah I don't consider him that type of person. He's been here for to long to be. It's just two things. He is drained from WWE being too shity. And he's overreacting about the "I lost my excitement for wrestling so I'm done for good." I know he's overreacting because I've said that 1000 times. But I endup watching the next Monday night Raw. The only thing I find weird is how he's been complaining about Dean when Dean is protected af and is a top guy. His posts on that topic is very wrestlingfourm-like. But that could be just the fact Dean has been drowned in this Ellsworth mess.
> 
> I know he's going to be back for the simple fact this I don't have excitement anymore mess has randomly come out of nowhere. Again, I understand where he's coming from. Yeah we have 4 star matches every month but that doesn't compare to the feelings we had for the summer of Punk, Daniel finally being recognized as the top guy, or even the Shield run. We are at that point where WWE just drags shit on and put's no effort into anything before Rumble time. And my entire point was to Dean is that he's going to be back because he will receive his excitement again once the Rumble hype comes and then the road to wrestlemania happens.
> 
> Like I've been saying all week. Roadblock should be the place where the wheels will finally start turning for everything.... I mean I hope it is... knowing WWE they will just probably rehash everything until 2 weeks before rumble.



The dude was literally complaining Guns n Gallow were a joke in WWE when they had spent a world tag league being mesmerized by Maria's ass as a spot and were the poster children for why the tag belts in NJPW suck.

I think he comes back as well, I think Dean likes chilling and watching wrestling with the dudes in here because he's a nice guy and really sociable. I don't think he's got a passion for the art or the storytelling.

Sorry but if you're an Ambrose fan and you're complaining you just can not and will not be satisfied. The guy was the kayfabe number one of the Shield, had clean pins on Roman and Seth. Literally 2 bad spots in his entire run that people harp on as opposed to looking at the whole run. Idk compare that to Kenju who I know follows wrestling like it's a mainstream sport and knows the characters in multiple feds. I mean during Survivor Series this dude saw Ambrose get eliminated first was mad pissed but was right back at it because he just loves wrestling.

I mean personally and speaking for myself I'm constantly in here because I like everyone, I laugh at funny posts, get different view points, and I learn from you guys. This little community here is really the most fun on the internet to me next to Voices of Wrestling. But getting to know people in here there's some people who are more WWE fans or sports entertainment fans than actual wrestling fans. I don't mean people who would rather watch Braun Stroman than some grapple fuck like Gulak or someone who does flips for no reason like Tony Nese, I mean preferring Braun to Sami or KO. I'm not sure if he's in that category but I mean there's a clear line of demarcation we don't really talk about.

Like dude you went and watched Misawa/Kobashi because you love wrestling. There's probably like 6-8 semi-active posters who get the historical significance of that feud.



kurisu said:


> Survivor Series - Granted won the title back but outmainevented by Once in a lifetime vs. Awesome Truth
> TLC - won the title again cuz Cena wasn't in town and Trips had to deal with Nash
> Rumble - Beat Mr. Midcard Dolph



None of this stuff was bad, the Ziggler feud is massively underrated and during a time where Ziggler was much hotter and much fresher and a lot of people thought he was one of the best wrestlers in the entire world. Completely agree the next few spots, Give into hate, people power, were pretty egregious. I think the ER match was better than Jericho/Punk at Mania but that feud really got cut off at the knees because Vince wanted to swerve the crowd with the Sheamus win.

I think retrospectively the run is a lot better than most of give it credit for though. The guy is going to be a WON HoFer based on that run. I mean if Punk had that run now with this roster, holy shit. I really resent the fuck out of HHH for cooling that run down though and I resent Cena for not being where he is now and wanting to put Punk over. Just sucks how timing fucks up so much in wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Like dude you went and watched Misawa/Kobashi because you love wrestling. There's probably like 6-8 semi-active posters who get the historical significance of that feud.


Felt like I was the only one who watched the latest ROH ppv in here.

I can't wait for WrestleKingdom and now the UK tournament and on top of that we get build up for the Rumble, take over then rumble. January is going to be so good for wrestling fans dude.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2016)

so finn balor will be demoted to some filler UK championship title? 

i bet your ass, half of those midgets are not even a native citizen 

i even see a terrorist like guy in there too


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2016)

what's next?? WWE Japan Championship? WWE Africa Championship? lel


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

I think HHH is a really good promoter. The UK is an untapped hotbed for WWE and that's why they're trying to basically run it. I would have loved for them to do this like 6 months ago when Ospreay and Scurll were free agents. 

He's doing more talent raids.

I'm not too into Stardom but I started looking at Io Shirai. That chick is going to be legit. What they're doing with Australian women too. The thing that sucks about NXT is that it remains quality while the main roster doesn't so you sort of resent how much better it is than the main. Nakamura and Ellsworth is my favorite thing to point to for why NXT is bullshit.



WhatADrag said:


> Felt like I was the only one who watched the latest ROH ppv in here.
> 
> I can't wait for WrestleKingdom and now the UK tournament and on top of that we get build up for the Rumble, take over then rumble. January is going to be so good for wrestling fans dude.



I still need to watch the 4 way TV Title and O'Reilly/Cole. I think Dijak is going to be a star in WWE. But tbf I think ROH has been ass for awhile and I can't wait for HHH to say fuck you then take Dijak, Ospreay, Scurl, and Cole, he can take Dalton Castle after that guy ascends the ROH card a little more.

I think there's a lot of high quality wrestling to look forward to. I mean even in Japan with these young aces, pretty much every major champion in a japanese fed is under 30.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think HHH is a really good promoter. The UK is an untapped hotbed for WWE and that's why they're trying to basically run it. I would have loved for them to do this like 6 months ago when Ospreay and Scurll were free agents.
> 
> He's doing more talent raids.
> 
> ...



HHH is a good promoter but at the same time he's flopped a lot like not being able to sign the Young Bucks or all of the other big indie names so far. Eventually WWE is supposed to get Lethal and Cole soon. People on the internet swear up and down that Omega is coming to the E soon. That can't be true though right?

And I know this is bad but I've never seen a match of Shirai but I'm just assuming she's just as good as Asuka for the simple fact their asian lol. So I'm like bring more of those women over.


One thing I fear about this UK tournament. Is WWE gonna restrict that title only to UK guys while they have everyone fighting for the US title on Raw? Also will these guys be segregated from everyone like the crusierweights are? If that's the case I'm good.

now that I think about it Dean losing his interest at the wrong time lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

I wonder if Dean will come back in time to watch Ambrose beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania next year?


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2016)

Should have made it the European Championship imo


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH is a good promoter but at the same time he's flopped a lot like not being able to sign the Young Bucks or all of the other big indie names so far. Eventually WWE is supposed to get Lethal and Cole soon. People on the internet swear up and down that Omega is coming to the E soon. That can't be true though right?
> 
> And I know this is bad but I've never seen a match of Shirai but I'm just assuming she's just as good as Asuka for the simple fact their asian lol. So I'm like bring more of those women over.
> 
> ...



Well tbf NJPW and ROH basically banded together to give the Bucks a really crazy deal. HHH has a budget and he can't allocate all of his budget to the Bucks when he's trying to get these other guys.

Omega is someone I never saw coming to WWE in spite of what everyone said. To me I think we're headed for an all out war with Suzuki-gun, Chaos, Bullet Club, and Los Ingonbernables Japan. I think that Omega wins at the Dome and solidifies himself as being apart of the New Japan's core. 

Me neither tbh. I mean women's wrestling has never been something I was into until NXT. I remember when you had guys like Suzumebuchi coming in here on some fucking wrestler hipster shit because no one gave a fuck about Aja Kong. Great wrestlers over there in that Japanese women scene but I can't invest for real.

I think the UK tournament is purely for the network. Idk whose really left in the UK that is unquestionably at least a mid card champion? I have to do some research, I think Shibata is actually the Britsh Champion in Progress or RevPro or whatever.

I hope Dean is here for Wrestle Kingdom but I do think he'll be back for hype shit like Rumble. I'm seriously considering having a rabbitcast for people in here who might not be able to find streams can watch it. Or maybe to show it to people so they don't have to wait for the stuff to hit the internet.



Rukia said:


> I wonder if Dean will come back in time to watch Ambrose beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania next year?



You're a savage sometimes, this dude is quitting wrestling and your parting shot is to tease him with an impossible scenario.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Well tbf NJPW and ROH basically banded together to give the Bucks a really crazy deal. HHH has a budget and he can't allocate all of his budget to the Bucks when he's trying to get these other guys.
> 
> Omega is someone I never saw coming to WWE in spite of what everyone said. To me I think we're headed for an all out war with Suzuki-gun, Chaos, Bullet Club, and Los Ingonbernables Japan. I think that Omega wins at the Dome and solidifies himself as being apart of the New Japan's core.
> 
> ...



Where is Suzumebuchi now? I remember disliking that poster.


And I heard the only wrestler that is good in this tournament is Pete Dunne. I also know a poster who goes by that name on a different site, It's crazy I finally get to see the man wrestle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Where is Suzumebuchi now? I remember disliking that poster.
> 
> 
> And I heard the only wrestler that is good in this tournament is Pete Dunne. I also know a poster who goes by that name on a different site, It's crazy I finally get to see the man wrestle.



Idk I remember him/her being generally disliked across the forum from their days in the OBD and the time in here. Idk like I'm cool if you're not into indy/joshi/puro, but post videos and help expose people to something new without being so abrasive. I really don't like that wrestling hipster shit. Like why can't the WWE product have good points and this other promotion also have good points? Idk

I was actually thinking of him when I said that not many guys were around. Dunne is really good too. He's in that next tier of British wrestlers for me, where Big Damo and Tommy End were, but more Tommy End. 

Chris Hero was really a draw at these UK shows and he's gone. ZSJ is still kicking aorund. Matt Riddle is a draw. It looks like Dunne is bringing his stable to the tournament though so it's definitely interesting.

I feel like HHH is competing with Gabe Sapolsky and Vince doesn't even consider these guys a blip on the radar screen while HHH is worried that if he doesn't move then Wide World of Sports is going to harm WWE's overseas branding.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> At the top of my head I can remember Punk vs Daniel, Punk returning from a break to fight Jericho, Punk vs Lesar, Punk vs Rock, Punk and Bryan vs the Wyatts. His commentary moments. Punk still had good moments after he got the title which was enjoyable to watch and kept people interested. AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose feud being fought through Ellsworth is not something I consider entertaining.
> 
> You're stuck in the fact that we have great matches and a better roster now. But the summer of Punk and Bryan winning it all is still ten times better and something to remember as a wrestling fan than anything that has happened this year.



I already said Bryan and Punk's journeys were exceptions man. Punk vs. B0rk/Rock weren't all that hot iirc mainly because the results were so predicatble. 



SoulTaker said:


> None of this stuff was bad, the Ziggler feud is massively underrated and during a time where Ziggler was much hotter and much fresher and a lot of people thought he was one of the best wrestlers in the entire world. Completely agree the next few spots, Give into hate, people power, were pretty egregious. I think the ER match was better than Jericho/Punk at Mania but that feud really got cut off at the knees because Vince wanted to swerve the crowd with the Sheamus win.
> 
> I think retrospectively the run is a lot better than most of give it credit for though. The guy is going to be a WON HoFer based on that run. I mean if Punk had that run now with this roster, holy shit. I really resent the fuck out of HHH for cooling that run down though and I resent Cena for not being where he is now and wanting to put Punk over. Just sucks how timing fucks up so much in wrestling.



AJ carried that feud iirc but the point I was trying to make is that it was a lower ME run, Foley and Trips still mainevented ahead of Rock and Austin sometimes but the Punk run was lowballed. Everything they did wrong with Punk they fixed with Bryan and that's after the crowd pretty much forced them to. I guess Cena almost agreed to a clean rub because he's friends with Dbry.

In a way, all that shit had to happen to give us IndieWWE, and for that I'm grateful. They still have a long way to go though; mainly the B0rk and Squashberg asshatery. 




But the tone has changed, even this thread was easily amused by logical shit like giving Ryder a title or inserting Dbry into a mainevent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

I remember walking into our locker room [as a rookie] and there's a few guys I can't even name, but you had a crew of guys that were very intimidating and commanded respect. You could also go to them and get advice, and you would get that advice. Nowadays, a lot of the younger guys, I find myself -- and I see other guys that have been around -- having to go to them with suggestions on how to make their 'product' better. Whether it's selling or facial expressions or just slowing down a little bit. But no, they're not coming to us. And I remember just years ago, you were always seeking out that advice. It's almost like some of these guys that have been in the indies 15 years think they know everything. That's probably the only negative difference that sticks out to me.

"It's not that they don't respect the business," he said. "I think that they just don't understand what the respect for the business should be like backstage, if that even makes any sense. Let me backtrack a little bit. When I started I was very young, had no experience, came up and appreciated every breath I took in that locker room because I knew that I was very fortunate to be there. "Some of the guys now [don't get that]," Orton continued, "whether it was a pro athlete that came in and thought like 'Oh, this is easy' and then they had a rude awakening and had a little bit of an attitude, too. Whether it's a guy that's been in the indies for 15 years, comes up and doesn't think he needs to go around and shake hands, you know, which sounds silly. But we're all traveling the world together, around each other more than we're with our families, and you know, you want to have that camaraderie." Regardless, Orton says the current roster is full of talented, good people, and he's happy to work among them. "There's competition, but it's a friendly competition," he said. "No one's looking to stab anyone in the back, especially on SmackDown Live. I can speak for our crew more than Raw, of course. But it's a really good group of guys and gals and everybody respects each other."- Orton


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

"If they’ve got any thoughts of using Dillinger’s momentum to good use, they do the obvious and have him debut by entering No. 10 at the Rumble. If not, then they probably see him as a flash in the pan thing that people will get over in time. It has been suggested to me that there is danger of the “10" becoming this generation’s version of “What,” where people chant it every time the ref does a count (which they do on shows with him already and did in Toronto on the other shows he wasn’t on) and in time, that would be something they’d regret introducing long-term."

damn didn't think of that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

@SoulTaker we have a difference of opinion then.  My opinion is that this is the end for the Undertaker.  He won't be around for much longer.  He should be used to put guys over.  Why can't it be Ambrose??  (He absolutely has to put Bray over at some point!)

It's why I am so offended by the notion that he will just suddenly show up and win the title off AJ at the RR.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker we have a difference of opinion then.  My opinion is that this is the end for the Undertaker.  He won't be around for much longer.  He should be used to put guys over.  Why can't it be Ambrose??  (He absolutely has to put Bray over at some point!)
> 
> It's why I am so offended by the notion that he will just suddenly show up and win the title off AJ at the RR.



I'm not disputing the fact he should be putting someone over, I've said he should put Wyatt over. My biggest gripe with what you said is that you're saying it will be Ambrose going over Undertaker at Mania when it literally makes no sense other than he went against Taker that one time 3-4 years ago.

If Genchiiro Tenryu can wrestle Okada at age 65 and Dory Funk is taking bookings in his 70s? They had Flair at age 59 working a fuller schedule than Taker. We're ramping up for the end? Really based on what evidence? He looks like shit every year headed into Mania, fucking has put on a 3 star match every time out since the streak got broken. 

Dude should absolutely be putting over younger talent on the way out but Ambrose getting the Taker rub at Mania over a John Cena 

It's like people forget this dude lost the title and was still beating Cena clean.

I think Corbin should at least get the benefit of working with Taker.

And if he wins the title off of AJ at RR again it's fucking Undertaker. I don't get why people like to pretend like every part timer is created equal when they're not. There's clearly a difference between your Rocks, your Oldbergs, and for most of you Lesnar when compared to someone like Taker who is completely unimpeachable because he's been taking bumps for this company and no other company for like 25 years. If Punk came back and started getting special treatment and you were giogio'ing him getting the title or something like that people would mock that shit all day.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Man I wonder how much shit AJ and Rollins were in when they basically broke every rule in here at those house show matches before the split.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

What's that exception for John Cena?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Basically Cena is allowed to acknowledge his boos and egg his haters on because it'll presumably create a deeper rapport with his actual fan base.

You'd think Roman would be an exception but they probably realize most people just hate him.


Shit had me dying


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

I know Charles Robinson doesn't need to refresh on any of the rules.  That dude is an absolute pro!


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 15, 2016)

Guessing this means SmackDown needs new #1 Contenders then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Ascension?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

It's for the best in a lot of ways. I really have nothing against Ryder, I think he's actually underrated. I mean does anyone remember this run:


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> "If they’ve got any thoughts of using Dillinger’s momentum to good use, they do the obvious and have him debut by entering No. 10 at the Rumble. If not, then they probably see him as a flash in the pan thing that people will get over in time. It has been suggested to me that there is danger of the “10" becoming this generation’s version of “What,” where people chant it every time the ref does a count (which they do on shows with him already and did in Toronto on the other shows he wasn’t on) and in time, that would be something they’d regret introducing long-term."
> 
> damn didn't think of that


Yeah me neither. I don't think it will get as bad as WHAT tho. Shit its real catchy tho so you never know.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro are going to win baby.  Book it!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2016)

Fuck Ryder is out? Fuck!


----------



## God Movement (Dec 15, 2016)

Chances of Sheamus and Cesaro holding those until Mania are slim as fuck unless they do a three way tornado tag at Mania. Enzo and Cass are winning those belts.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Chances of Sheamus and Cesaro holding those until Mania are slim as fuck unless they do a three way tornado tag at Mania. Enzo and Cass are winning those belts.



Maybe you use Sheamus/Cesaro to go full tilt on the heel tactics so you can weaken New Day's babyface heat enough that you don't have to worry about Enzo/Cass and New Day cannibalizing each other's drawing power?


----------



## God Movement (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Maybe you use Sheamus/Cesaro to go full tilt on the heel tactics so you can weaken New Day's babyface heat enough that you don't have to worry about Enzo/Cass and New Day cannibalizing each other's drawing power?



It's possible. I'm really curious as to how it's all going to play out


----------



## God Movement (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you imagine 70000+ people saying Enzo's catch phrases together with him at Mania? Fuck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Can you imagine 70000+ people saying Enzo's catch phrases together with him at Mania? Fuck


There will be people in the crowd like me that will give Enzo the silent treatment no matter what.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Boy you know u gonna be here rumble weekend.





kurisu said:


> Stalking? Dafuq dude. I've been here for 8 years and you've been part of this thread for the last 4.
> Ambrose too hollywood for us now, he'll be back feuding with WhatADrag for once in a lifetime in a few years.
> 
> 
> ...






Rukia said:


> I wonder if Dean will come back in time to watch Ambrose beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania next year?




The feels when your own people doubt the seriousness of retirement .

This is how Brett Favre must have felt


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There will be people in the crowd like me that will give Enzo the silent treatment no matter what.


Definitely in the vast vast minority. What you got against Enzo anyway?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Is it too soon to look back at the draft?  I can't believe Raw got Kevin Owens as late as they did!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Definitely in the vast vast minority. What you got against Enzo anyway?


Wrestling is more important than mic skills to me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Definitely in the vast vast minority. What you got against Enzo anyway?



The most vast. I watch and respect a lot of wrestling, I give no fucks Enzo is trash in the ring. The annals of wrestling history are full of dudes who can't wrestle that are higher on the card than Enzo will ever be. 

He's one of the best mic workers I've ever watched regardless of era.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling is more important than mic skills to me.



Yeah he'll only get better if he improves wrestling but given the challenges the product has at the moment...I think he's good.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2016)

Not sure if this was posted already but bad news about the Slammys lol:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

I like the slammys.  Nice to see all of these guys in a casual environment.  Give AJ his trophies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There will be people in the crowd like me that will give Enzo the silent treatment no matter what.


How you doin?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

I hate the slammys and have hated them ever since I was a kid and Owen won one. Biggest joke because of how stupid and gimmicky the slammys are as a name. Oh the music is called the Grammys and we slam people so this is the Slammys. 

The voting seems rigged as fuck every year. Cool it's casual so is the HoF ceremony and it actually puts something over. How many have ever been put over by winning a fucking Slammy? 

Call it the WWE Awards or WWE Honors and do it that way. Not everything has to be a stupid ass wrestling gimmick that just makes them look like a bunch of out of
touch carnies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Do you guys remember when Dana Brooke slapped Charlotte?  All these rumors were flying around about how the WWE wanted to make her into some huge babyface.

So much for her push.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh. And I just read that starting tomorrow Alexa Bliss merchandise will be available at the WWE shop.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys remember when Dana Brooke slapped Charlotte?  All these rumors were flying around about how the WWE wanted to make her into some huge babyface.
> 
> So much for her push.



Leltzer special


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I hate the slammys and have hated them ever since I was a kid and Owen won one. Biggest joke because of how stupid and gimmicky the slammys are as a name. Oh the music is called the Grammys and we slam people so this is the Slammys.
> 
> The voting seems rigged as fuck every year. Cool it's casual so is the HoF ceremony and it actually puts something over. How many have ever been put over by winning a fucking Slammy?
> 
> ...



I honestly thought they did it to just cover programming for one show and the general lulz. It does surprise me that they are passing on the concept this year since they usually don't pass on opportunities to show shit on the Network (CHECK OUT LAST YEARS SLAMMYS TONIGHT). They might try to re-introduce the concept.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Too many botches on Monday Night Raw.  Especially that botch that resulted in her just beating Bayley clean and making Bayley look like an absolute chump.

I think Emma's injury hurt Dana.  Being moved over to Charlotte, it will be hard to ever make an impact.  And how the hell is she going to improve??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Alicia Fox needs to prepare for life after wrestling.  Squashed by Nia.  Gets no crowd reaction at SS.  Squashed by Bayley.  Flirting with random cruiserweights.  (There is a video on WWE of Noam Dar hitting on her the other night; a WWE exclusive.)

I think it is pretty clear that it is over. Not even getting the polite applause anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2016)

Hmm with the roster strain they have at the moment I think they'll keep her around.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah they're going to probably take the time to introduce this next crop of girls who may be ready but I think that when Asuka and Ember Moon move up it'll be a huge boost. I think those two should probably start a series of matches. I saw house show footage of one of their matches and I think the work rate is so good that Ember Moon/Asuka can be Nakamura/Joe for the Women's division. 

Kind of lost in the shuffle of Emma's vignette's is that she's actually a pretty dope ass wrestler. Idk they need viable workers to break up the malaise and give girls something to do. Summer Rae might be coming with Emma too? They need a non-monster heel to stall on Nia's Mania push just a little bit longer.



Raiden said:


> I honestly thought they did it to just cover programming for one show and the general lulz. It does surprise me that they are passing on the concept this year since they usually don't pass on opportunities to show shit on the Network (CHECK OUT LAST YEARS SLAMMYS TONIGHT). They might try to re-introduce the concept.



I just want a straight up award show. Like this guy won the award for Best Superstar, not this guy won the slammy for Best Superstar or Superstar of the Year. That's not trivial, even if they loaded it with their guys it's just better to make it an award that can help put a guy over. I want some smarky this might help get a guy over type of award too. Like Unsung Hero where you'd have Cesaro, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, or even something like Company Workhorse, you can put their guys in a category like that if they have enough main events.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 15, 2016)

Just saw this on ESPN and thought it was pretty classy. RIP Sager.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

Ok just tuned into  TNA and saw Vanguard 1 answer a challenge made by a woman only to be turned away and now ODB is in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

Craig


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

So this entire TNA event is at the Hardy's place.    And now Shaco Hardy is in the ring taking on a jobber of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

Wait going form commentary Rockstar Spud had to job to Matt's son.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

@SoulTaker raw drafted Summer Rae.  Where is she?  I would rather see her than Alicia Fox.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There will be people in the crowd like me that will give Enzo the silent treatment no matter what.



Like 50 people will stay silent and that's it lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

Why does the world hate ziggler so much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

Heh, so there was a limited amount of seating allowed so that's the reason for the small crowd.   Well I'm entertained at the moment and the Edwards/Lashely match isn't that bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Like 50 people will stay silent and that's it lol.


That will be me at the Rumble bro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

Lol hardy wild


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

WTF, how old are the Rock N Roll Express.   And why are they now playing with fireworks with the Hardys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

What the fuck is this, a CAW party and are they "killing" some in this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

Omg this TNA episode lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

Well they just shitted on 3 Count.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

Talk about shitting on gimmicks right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2016)

This shit dope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2016)

That's all there is I have to say for what I just watched.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2016)

Don't worry Placid.  End of the Line is coming!  Different kind of dynamite baby!!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds like I missed a pretty entertaining TNA.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2016)

Just realised I'd be 100% ok with Goldberg's involvement in the Rumble if WWE have him replicate this moment except this time on Ellsworth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The most vast. I watch and respect a lot of wrestling, I give no fucks Enzo is trash in the ring. The annals of wrestling history are full of dudes who can't wrestle that are higher on the card than Enzo will ever be.
> 
> He's one of the best mic workers I've ever watched regardless of era.



Except for that Lana skit tho. That shit was cringe. 

I think he's one-dimensional and can't act, but that's okay. I mean he's pretty much an Attitude-era talent and those are always the fun ones. 



Raiden said:


> Not sure if this was posted already but bad news about the Slammys lol:



Real awards for a fake sport. Oh Vince 



WhatADrag said:


> Why does the world hate ziggler so much



I like Ziggler, but I can't deny how much of a glorified jobber he is. It's obvious Vince doesn't see it that he'd actually be a solid upper midcarder/low maineventer and so I ask, why should we as fans bother? 

I mean it's not like he's as good or as likable as Bryan.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2016)

UK belt looks awesome. Best looking belt in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Lmao.  Rusev and Cass didn't even make the PPV.  Have fun on the pre-show!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

My sources opinion on who's the best this year
Ospreay 
Omega
Okada
Styles
Ricochet
Kushida
Nak
Tanahashi
Naito 
Hero

@SoulTaker since I put your opinion on that same level. What's yours?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> My sources opinion on who's the best this year
> Ospreay
> Omega
> Okada
> ...



I think Ospreay is fucking amazing but him and Kushida have a similar problem for me and that's that they fizzled out because of the Super J Cup. New Japan made it seem like this would be a coming out party and they really fucked up with Ospreay.

I mean Ospreay/Ricochet are in a 4.75 match(I think it's a 5 fwiw) and a 5 star match with the trios match from Bola.

AJ Styles
Omega
Okada
Naito

Hero
Tanahashi
Ishii

Ospreay
Ricochet

Kenta Miyahara

I think Nakamura is a little overrated...I get that might be sacrilege but people don't understand that part of what held Nakamura back is that there are some times where his matches just aren't 5 stars because he holds back or just gives no fucks. His best matched in 2016 were against Styles and Zayn. Despite Tanahashi's placement I'd probably jettison him from this list for Nakamura depending on how these past 2 Joe matches were.

Ishii is the most underrated worker in the a major promotion next to probably Goto. Goto had a sneaky great year and so did Ishii.  Ricochet is really up there on account of the fact I think he was in two 5 star matches this year.

Hero had one of the all time greatest years and I'd put him higher if not for the fact that the degree of difficulty of what Okada, Omega, and Naito did is just awe inspiring to me. They lost 3 of their top 5 talents and they made more money this year largely built on the back of Naito.

Kenta Miyahara put AJPW back on the map. This dude singlehandedly revived one of the oldest promotions in the world. I only watched like 3 of his matches but I walked away very very impressed by his work. I still need to watch the Suwamu match.

I think Cena was probably my closest WWE guy which is pretty unfair because in these lists WWE guys are at a disadvantage because of terrible booking. Owens should be up there, Zayn should be up there. I think that Omega/Naito might be my match of the year and that the last 2 matches in the G1 are just timeless.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Ospreay is fucking amazing but him and Kushida have a similar problem for me and that's that they fizzled out because of the Super J Cup. New Japan made it seem like this would be a coming out party and they really fucked up with Ospreay.
> 
> I mean Ospreay/Ricochet are in a 4.75 match(I think it's a 5 fwiw) and a 5 star match with the trios match from Bola.
> 
> ...




I am literally a WWE mark I know nobodies work outside of it.
Everyone top ten only consists AJ from the WWE. lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

Vince really needs to give some of the final say to HHH/Steph/Shane. I'm not saying he has to retire and I'm not saying he's out of touch for entertainment. 

But you mean to tell me the man who owns everything, who is over 70 years old, can keep track of Raw, Smackdown, NXT, CWC? Women went from bra and pantie matches to being considered top talent in the business. Now there will be a women's tournament and of course WWE will offer contracts to the best talent. Now they announced a UK tournament where obviously they will sign a few of those guys.

So the Raw roster, Smackdown Roster, NXT Roster, Future signings from the UK and Women's tournament. Signing guy's like Chris Hero back. Now they're looking for more people like Eli Drake. Finn, Shelton, Austin Aries, and Hiedo Itami coming back from injury. Rumors of Adam Cole and Jay Lethal signing next year.''

Then to add on top of this they are having the Royal Rumble in a stadium and if that goes successful who's to say they won't have the Rumble and Wrestlemania both in stadiums every year? 

And let's not forget his wife will be in political work for the future president now.

You mean to tell me this 70 year old man can handle all of this? I mean he might not participate in NXT or the tournaments decisions as much but they eventually come into Vince hands no matter what.

We've all seen the picture I posted of Vince the other day. That man probably looks like that 247 now getting no sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Too bombastic for me.  Also, I would prefer to see something more gender neutral.  But it is good that she finally has a shirt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I am literally a WWE mark I know nobodies work outside of it.
> Everyone top ten only consists AJ from the WWE. lol.



I wanted more WWE guys on here I really did. I mean like for me Luke Harper should easily be on a list like this, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Neville, hell Cena is a year removed from being this caliber of worker.

I think Miz/Ziggler had these really sneaky good years and that those guys are honestly the closest WWE guys to being truly top 10 guys. To me they're almost a package deal. This Miz run is less than half a year too. Idk I also felt like KM is getting too little love, being the driving force behind reviving one of the most storied promotions in the world. The kid is 27 years old and is right in between Nakajima and Okada for just being these amazing prodigies.

So it's like we always say, WWE definitely has all the top talent in the world but the degree of difficulty and how you almost have to open up the grading to include these other things that you don't necessarily hedge on these other guys. I think AJ is an example of what happens when the machine is behind a super worker and it lets him do his thing. 

In past years there'd be more WWE talent though, the US title run by Cena, along with Seth being in like 5 four star matches during his title run would have gotten them both up there for me. Daniel Bryan and Punk are other examples of this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I think some WWE talent would put on better matches in other promotions because there would be less restraints.  Far more match restrictions in the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince really needs to give some of the final say to HHH/Steph/Shane. I'm not saying he has to retire and I'm not saying he's out of touch for entertainment.
> 
> But you mean to tell me the man who owns everything, who is over 70 years old, can keep track of Raw, Smackdown, NXT, CWC? Women went from bra and pantie matches to being considered top talent in the business. Now there will be a women's tournament and of course WWE will offer contracts to the best talent. Now they announced a UK tournament where obviously they will sign a few of those guys.
> 
> ...



I actually heard an interesting take that Shane has more pull than what is being reported and that this UK tournament is actually an offshoot of an idea he had that wasn't viable before the Network. 

I think my main thing is that there's no way this dude is out of touch with our generation. I'm sorry there's just no way you can tell/convince me that this dude knows how to market toward me or my interest. I think it's clear what Vince has his hands on and what he doesn't, that's not to say everything he does sucks and everything HHH does is better, but you can see it if you're savvy enough. 

I mean just as an example I know plenty of people who think that the Dusty Tag Tournament this year was a complete and total fucking flop, they hate Authors of Pain and think they're greener than goose shit. Even with the Cruiserweights I mean you can tell Vince booked the first episode of 205 Live and you can tell he probably booked the second episode, but you can tell he didn't book the third episode. 

Let's go to my least favorite conversation as just an example of how fucking crazy Vince has gotten that shows you how out of touch this guy is. Dean Ambrose is still outdrawing Roman Reigns on the road. Roman has only lost 3 matches since the Wellness Violation. He never stopped pushing Roman, you can say they called an audible because of Balor but the two are mutually exclusive, it's not like Roman needed to just compromise their entire midcard to the point where Stroman/Zayn is pretty much the only midcard feud. You can count Rusev/Realest Guys I guess but it's easy to see the domino effect.

He delegates duties but then goes tyrant mode when things aren't done his way. That's the biggest issue I have with Vince as a promoter. He would rather succeed on his terms than actually succeed and it's like no dude you're the leader, you have people depending on you. It's the Punk quote we all like to pretend wasn't just a work on his part at the time, millionaire should be a billionaire. And look it's hard to shit on a company seeing record profits, despite you know inflation being a thing, TV rights increasing in value as networks look for stability in the cord cutting era, but things have had to break right for Vince as opposed to him doing the right thing. 

Vince is a .220 hitter who leads the league in HRs but breaks all kinds of records for strikeouts and by the end of the year you have casuals pointing to his HR total and amateur analysts pointing at the fact he probably has a mediocre ass WAR. But it's hard to separate certain aspects out because it's like well if NXT wasn't a thing how much worse off would this company be with the mounting frustration over how fixated Vince is on getting one guy over at the detriment of the entire company and just consistently picks the wrong fucking people to go over. Ellsworth being here and mandated TV time when you have Shinsuke Nakamura wrestling for at minimum 300 grand in front of 300 people or having Sasha lose the first ever women's HiaC in her hometown.

And I think a part of it is him not wanting to admit that he needs other's helps. I think Vince is just as full of himself as any veteran who was on the indies for 15 years who doesn't want to pick Orton's brain on how to improve the brand. I mean Vince is a fucking genius and we oftentimes lose sight of the fact that it's not just he had the most money and won, he completely monopolized this business on his own merits and business savvy. That said just because he use to be great doesn't mean he is anymore so it's a thin line between respecting who he was and admitting that who is now is just an out of touch old man who doesn't understand the sophistication of the market place or who to even steal material from anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I actually heard an interesting take that Shane has more pull than what is being reported and that this UK tournament is actually an offshoot of an idea he had that wasn't viable before the Network.
> 
> I think my main thing is that there's no way this dude is out of touch with our generation. I'm sorry there's just no way you can tell/convince me that this dude knows how to market toward me or my interest. I think it's clear what Vince has his hands on and what he doesn't, that's not to say everything he does sucks and everything HHH does is better, but you can see it if you're savvy enough.
> 
> ...




I'm always cracking those Vince need to die jokes. I feel bad. But then when I think about the last few years of wrestling with Vince. I get full of rage. The Raw after Mania is so fucking clear in my mind man. Roman was booed out the park in one of the worst Wrestlemania Main Event's ever and basically one of the worst Wrestlemania's ever. Vince had the nerve to give orders to Michael Cole to address us on Monday night Raw with... and I quote "boo or cheer you're passionate about him." I blow one of Vince's gaskets myself when ever I think of that.

This man seriously has the best roster out of any wrestling promotion the last 15 years. But this asshole wants to sit on my television and tell me he doesn't know what to do with Cesaro... So is he telling me he knows what he is doing with Roman? Cesaro is not even in my top nor is Sami and Roman is actually a favorite of mine. But I don't need to be a number 1 fan of Cesaro or Sami's or be a Roman hater to know this man has everything backwards out of pure stubbornness. Cesaro is over here wasting his prime, using his strength and athletic ability in ways I've never seen before getting over as hell with the crowd with no direction while having his matches end in DQ every week against the new day. But Vince doesn't know as if there is something missing with Cesaro...

This is the same man that wanted Orton vs Batista while trying to hold Daniel Bryan back. Now Daniel is retired and still top five in the category of over with the crowd. All the dude had after Mania was a few matches and that's it but yet he gets every member in the crowd to get on their feet and chant yes.


This shit drives me so nuts man. It's like he's finally accepted that wrestling has evolved and there are talented guys like AJ, Naka, KO, and so on. But as Punk said what the WWE asked him to do in that handicap match against the Shield "make Roman look good." And that's it. Everyone is just pieces to make Roman look good. Vince basically akwlowedges there is talent way better than Roman on the roster but they all have to fall to Roman. And this is why Roman gets the undeserved hate. And this is why WWE is the butt of everybodies joke.

We have up to 6 hours of wrestling each week. Then some times we have about 9 with a WWE ppv. Then we have over 10 hours in a week if there is a big ppv and also a takeover. And what does it all lead up too? AJ and Dean fighting through James Ellsworth while Roman is closing out the show being booed or a Goldberg vs Lesnar 1 min match. But they expect us to watch from 6-10?


It's like the common logic all wrestling fans use is... Oh KO has been getting his ass whooped this entire time against Roman. So that obviously means KO gets the last laugh at Roadblock right? NOPE there is a higher chance of Roman winning. And when Roman gets a sea of boos and people cancel the network Vince ass is going to add another program that is not needed or wanted Friday nights on the network, which no matter what it is would blow Raw out the park because there would be no silly backwards logic booking nor restrictions from anyone getting over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't think there's a single part of that post I disagree with.

I mean I really am into the business aspect of pro wrestling and just how to book for the masses not just people in the bubble. I know Roman Reigns can be money, the guy has a legitimate action star look that'll probably be a little bit more over if Jason Mamoa can do his thing as Aquaman due to the resemblance. 

If Roman was a heel it'd just be so much easier and better to book around this guy. People will pay to see him get his shit kicked in because he's this good looking dude who has had everything handed to him while the indy darlings lived in their cars and did this that and the other thing. Idk man that story writes itself it's so much closer to this half ass Attitude era thing they're trying to do while being PG. 

It's like every single character they've wanted Roman to be is embodied by someone else and the crowd is wise to it. They tried to make him a Daniel Bryan underdog because they thought The Authority was a contributing factor in that storyline, tried to make him into this wisecracking ass kicker and amazingly enough Rollins does it better, tried to do the whole family man thing and it's like KO does that shit better as a fucking heel. Idk I had said the other day WWE had never stopped pushing Roman we just thought they had. Now I go and see this dude has 3 losses and it's just lulzy. I knew it was bad didn't know it was this bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

*USA NETWORK SET TO MAKE TV HISTORY AS #1 AD-SUPPORTED ENTERTAINMENT CABLE NETWORK IN TOTAL VIEWERS FOR 11TH CONSECUTIVE YEAR*

NEW YORK - December 15, 2016 - USA Network is on track to end 2016 as the most watched ad-supported cable entertainment network for an 11th consecutive year -- the longest streak at #1 for a cable or broadcast network in the history of Nielsen metered measurement. Driven by hit new and returning series including COLONY, QUEEN OF THE SOUTH, SHOOTER, MR. ROBOT, SUITS and CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST and two nights per week of live action with  MONDAY NIGHT RAW and WWE SMACKDOWN LIVE, USA delivered an average of 1.68MM total viewers P2+ for the year.

In 4th Quarter 2016, USA is also on track to be up +5% vs. last year -- one of only three Top 10 networks to show year over year ratings growth among the key 18-49 demo. "We are so proud to end 2016 at #1 for the 11th straight year," said Chris McCumber, President, Entertainment Networks for NBCUniversal Cable Entertainment. "USA's enduring success is a testament to not only our amazing team, but to a strong programming lineup that continues to deliver a devoted audience at scale year after year."

HIGHLIGHTS FOR 2016 INCLUDE:

· USA was the #1 cable entertainment network on Monday nights with P18-49 and P2+, with the three-hour live WWE MONDAY NIGHT RAW garnering an average of 3.7MM total viewers P2+.

· Since moving to Tuesday nights in July, WWE SMACKDOWN LIVE saw double-digit increases: +25% P18-49 and +12% P2+, helping USA rank as the #1 cable entertainment network in its timeslot in those demos. Versus year-ago ratings, SMACKDOWN is up +46% among P18-49 and +17% among P2+.

· Three new USA series -- COLONY, SHOOTER and QUEEN OF THE SOUTH -- were top 10 scripted first season dramas on ad-supported cable for P2+, with COLONY and SHOOTER also top 10 among P18-49.

· COLONY was USA's #1 new series in 2016 among P18-49, P25-54 and P2+, delivering an average of 2.5MM P2+.

· Since its mid-November debut, SHOOTER is USA's #1 new scripted series year to date with P18-34, and is a top five ad-supported cable first season drama among both P18-34 and M18-49.

· In addition to being a top 10 ad-supported cable first season drama with P25-54 and P2+, QUEEN OF THE SOUTH is also the most multicultural original series in the history of USA among P18-49 with over 50% of the audience either Hispanic or African American.

· Returning series CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST, SUITS and MR. ROBOT continued to deliver in 2016:

· CHRISLEY KNOWS BEST's fourth season was its most watched ever among both P18-49 and P2+. The original unscripted series delivered 1.4MM P18-49 and 2.80MM in P2+, increases of +7% and +6% respectively over Season 3.

· SUITS was the #1 cable entertainment series on Wednesday nights during both the show's winter and summer runs in P18-49 and P2+ and was a top 20 ad-supported cable entertainment series in P2+.

· USA's award-winning series MR. ROBOT delivered a younger and more affluent audience in its second season, lowering its median age by four years and becoming the network's most upscale original series ever. To date, Season 2 has had more than 16MM unduplicated viewers and received an additional 12MM views on non-linear platforms.

Note: All linear data below is YTD (12/28/15-11/20/16), L7 (000) Press Prime unless otherwise noted. 2015 is 12/29/14-12/17/15. Top ad-supported cable entertainment show rankers are based on programs (new and returning shows) and excludes repeats and specials. USA original series rankers exclude wrestling. 3+ telecasts with exception of bullets that incorporate Shooter (1+). Program rankers for the night (8-11pm) or timeslot include all airings for programs, including repeats and specials. All digital data is Omniture, 2016 year to date (1/1/2016-12/6/2016), FY2015. Mr. Robot non-linear is Omniture, Rentrak, and Xfinity Portal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

- Tickets for the  United Kingdom Championship Tournament went on sale and have already sold out. According to Live Nation (where WWE directs its fans to purchase tickets) there are no longer any tickets for sale on either January 14th or 15th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think there's a single part of that post I disagree with.
> 
> I mean I really am into the business aspect of pro wrestling and just how to book for the masses not just people in the bubble. I know Roman Reigns can be money, the guy has a legitimate action star look that'll probably be a little bit more over if Jason Mamoa can do his thing as Aquaman due to the resemblance.
> 
> ...




I'm really shocked AJ has made it, beat Cena, and has become WWE champion. It's still all surreal heading into 2017. AJ is so amazing Vince couldn't ignore it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

Meltzer was on WOL about an hour or two again. He answered (at length) a mailbag question that asked if WWE wanted to take the territory system globally. Meltzer confirmed they have talked about this and said:

I don't expect this to happen right away, although I suppose it could, but the idea of running a European tour or a European based promotion with European wrestlers and the idea of running an Asian promotion with Asian wrestlers is very much talked about, yes.

It's possible we could see a WWE United Kingdom Champion, WWE Asia Champion, etc. He also said these promotions would be "quasi-developmental" with the standout talents eventually being called up to the main roster after developing experience.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

@WhatADrag glad to hear that Smackdown is doing so well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2016)

vince probably got butt raped by a samoan in the past that's why he loves to push Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Meltzer was on WOL about an hour or two again. He answered (at length) a mailbag question that asked if WWE wanted to take the territory system globally. Meltzer confirmed they have talked about this and said:
> 
> I don't expect this to happen right away, although I suppose it could, but the idea of running a European tour or a European based promotion with European wrestlers and the idea of running an Asian promotion with Asian wrestlers is very much talked about, yes.
> 
> It's possible we could see a WWE United Kingdom Champion, WWE Asia Champion, etc. He also said these promotions would be "quasi-developmental" with the standout talents eventually being called up to the main roster after developing experience.



My theory is that WWE stays out of Japan and tries to target the Chinese market. The seeds have been planted already and they've got footholds in China because of Shane. Shane has been the biggest proponent of utilizing online for the WWE brand worldwide. 

This global territories thing is one of the reasons why he left the company in 2009. He had a vision for the company that they're actually enacting right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> My theory is that WWE stays out of Japan and tries to target the Chinese market. The seeds have been planted already and they've got footholds in China because of Shane. Shane has been the biggest proponent of utilizing online for the WWE brand worldwide.
> 
> This global territories thing is one of the reasons why he left the company in 2009. He had a vision for the company that they're actually enacting right now.


I'm not fully understanding though. It's actually a great idea from Shane. But does this mean the asian program for the asian tour would result into those wrestlers being excluded from ever making the main roster?

Like the main dislike I have for the crusierweights is the exclusion Vince is giving them on the main roster. Give us a Cedric vs Seth.
I'm not trying to see WWE sign all these talents and make stars just to have nobody face each other. I don't want that blue balls.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not fully understanding though. It's actually a great idea from Shane. But does this mean the asian program for the asian tour would result into those wrestlers being excluded from ever making the main roster?
> 
> Like the main dislike I have for the crusierweights is the exclusion Vince is giving them on the main roster. Give us a Cedric vs Seth.
> I'm not trying to see WWE sign all these talents and make stars just to have nobody face each other. I don't want that blue balls.



I think the belts themselves will be territorial and will probably only be held up in their shows. So for instance I don't think anything would stop Cena from showing up on WWE Asia and beating the WWE Asian champion other than Vince saying hey I hate money and don't want the Chinese dollars.

I mean look WWE absolutely needs to start pushing product in China. Every piece of entertainment that can be converted for that market should be, I mean look at what China's market has done for some of these movies. 

I'm not sure if I can articulate this well enough but I don't mind there being exclusion for the most part, but I have a problem if these guys never get midcard runs. I mean Eddie Guerrero feuded Flair over the US title for a little bit in 1996 when Flair was a double digit world champion and Eddie was a cruiserweight. I'd like to see more of those sorts of things. Like Jack Gallagher couldn't lace Eddie's fucking boots on his best day and Eddie's worst day but I think he's better on the mic than 1996 Eddie and that he could at least job to a Rusev over the US Title when it's actually a title and not an accessory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the belts themselves will be territorial and will probably only be held up in their shows. So for instance I don't think anything would stop Cena from showing up on WWE Asia and beating the WWE Asian champion other than Vince saying hey I hate money and don't want the Chinese dollars.
> 
> I mean look WWE absolutely needs to start pushing product in China. Every piece of entertainment that can be converted for that market should be, I mean look at what China's market has done for some of these movies.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can articulate this well enough but I don't mind there being exclusion for the most part, but I have a problem if these guys never get midcard runs. I mean Eddie Guerrero feuded Flair over the US title for a little bit in 1996 when Flair was a double digit world champion and Eddie was a cruiserweight. I'd like to see more of those sorts of things. Like Jack Gallagher couldn't lace Eddie's fucking boots on his best day and Eddie's worst day but I think he's better on the mic than 1996 Eddie and that he could at least job to a Rusev over the US Title when it's actually a title and not an accessory.


You think Cena will still be around and willing to do something of that nature? This seems like a project that would take a few years to get the groundwork working. And if Cena's career outside of wrestling blows up it might lead him into the Rock position where he can't wrestle due to contacts. But at the same time last time I checked Cena wasn't in the same mindset of the Rock putting the movie career first. Because as Cena said he puts WWE before everything and I actually believe him. I just don't know if he'd be willing to wrestle on these other programs.

And exactly. Is it too far fetched to make a tag team or two from the 205 who could actually win the tag titles? I don't think so. Nobody is saying these guys have to beat main event top talent or even become talent themselves. But mixing these guys up in the mid card while still having chances at the Crusierweight title adds more than whats happening now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think Cena will still be around and willing to do something of that nature? This seems like a project that would take a few years to get the groundwork working. And if Cena's career outside of wrestling blows up it might lead him into the Rock position where he can't wrestle due to contacts. But at the same time last time I checked Cena wasn't in the same mindset of the Rock putting the movie career first. Because as Cena said he puts WWE before everything and I actually believe him. I just don't know if he'd be willing to wrestle on these other programs.
> 
> And exactly. Is it too far fetched to make a tag team or two from the 205 who could actually win the tag titles? I don't think so. Nobody is saying these guys have to beat main event top talent or even become talent themselves. But mixing these guys up in the mid card while still having chances at the Crusierweight title adds more than whats happening now.



I think Cena would tbh with you. A lot of these guys have a fascination with China and considering his Mandarin lessons I think he does too. I think Cena wants to be a celebrity but he wants something different from Rock. And Rock's issues are a little different, he could wrestle if he wanted to but the money is ridiculous and the stigma is real. Michael Bay ain't just a director anymore he's got pull and obviously he hates the idea of Rock wrestling, and Bay is really moving up the producer ladder. Idk that's more a conspiracy theory than anything but I do think Cena is a little different. He seems to want to give back to the business in the same way Inoki wanted to give back to Japanese wrestling.

Well I mean if the thing is that someone needs to lose then why not create a class of wrestler slightly above a jobber. I mean this was a part of my thing when it came to winning streaks as a way to make someone seem like a viable threat. They use to make reference to house shows and guys winning there. Or just a notable fact like if Roman was going to actually put someone over, lol, the announce team should say he's only lost 3 times in X amount of months. Or when someone shitty like Bo Dallas goes on a win streak against jobbers how hard is it to say, 'he's won his last 10 matches can he continue his momentum. Or hey maybe the cruiserweights do win occasionally. If WWE wanted to do something to be creative to the wrestling world they'd do this, even New Japan treats their Jrs like shit. Kenny Omega is the exception not the rule.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Cena would tbh with you. A lot of these guys have a fascination with China and considering his Mandarin lessons I think he does too. I think Cena wants to be a celebrity but he wants something different from Rock. And Rock's issues are a little different, he could wrestle if he wanted to but the money is ridiculous and the stigma is real. Michael Bay ain't just a director anymore he's got pull and obviously he hates the idea of Rock wrestling, and Bay is really moving up the producer ladder. Idk that's more a conspiracy theory than anything but I do think Cena is a little different. He seems to want to give back to the business in the same way Inoki wanted to give back to Japanese wrestling.
> 
> Well I mean if the thing is that someone needs to lose then why not create a class of wrestler slightly above a jobber. I mean this was a part of my thing when it came to winning streaks as a way to make someone seem like a viable threat. They use to make reference to house shows and guys winning there. Or just a notable fact like if Roman was going to actually put someone over, lol, the announce team should say he's only lost 3 times in X amount of months. Or when someone shitty like Bo Dallas goes on a win streak against jobbers how hard is it to say, 'he's won his last 10 matches can he continue his momentum. Or hey maybe the cruiserweights do win occasionally. If WWE wanted to do something to be creative to the wrestling world they'd do this, even New Japan treats their Jrs like shit. Kenny Omega is the exception not the rule.


It's like these moves are so easy. The WWE is so lazy man. They make all these big moves but forget the little important details.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 16, 2016)

From Sophia Grace and Gabriel Iglesias to


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion such a emo pussy loser, the most confusing thing about this series was the fact all the girls wanted his dick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shinji from Neon Genesis Evangelion such a emo pussy loser, the most confusing thing about this series was the fact all the girls wanted his dick.


Rofl only in japanese cartoons.



Azeruth said:


> From Sophia Grace and Gabriel Iglesias to


Who?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl only in japanese cartoons.
> 
> ?



I hate shinji with a passion. He could have smashed asuka not but deserve right


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

$408 for a good seat to Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> From Sophia Grace and Gabriel Iglesias to


Miz will probably eff with him.  Or they will do something with Orton..


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate shinji with a passion. He could have smashed asuka not but deserve right


Shinji would have to be capable of having an erection first.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

I can't stop watching the fake Sami Zayn for Eva Marie trade.  I feel like this was absolutely a shoot on Eva Marie.  No way would Sami have said that he was worth 100 Becky Lynch's if she had been the name mentioned.

I'm not sure who thought this up.  Sami came up with it.  Or Mick came up with it.  Or maybe one of the lead writers for Raw.  But there was a reason Eva was singled out and trashed during that segment.

And honestly, it was a bad look for Mick.  He claims he is doing all of these great things to push the women's division.  He already has heat from being dismissive when a fan suggested giving Summer Rae a push.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2016)

Is Pro Wrestling Sheet a good source?  They claim that Mick Foley will be gone until the week before the Royal Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

"WWE strategy 1: raise roughly 2 billion Yen from the network to create a network of global territories and tie up talent. It’s very possible WWE purchase a promotion in Japan. WWE are shoring up their network because of cable cutters and prevalence of streaming, meaning declining TV ratings. The cable TV structure as is will collapse in the US within 3-5 years. There are many reasons for WWE to create local territories. It cuts cost just to send talent on international tours and not the whole infrastructure. WWE are only functionally profitable in the U.S., Canada and U.K. They have TV elsewhere but that's all. By creating territories, they're able to actually create products with awareness of cultural differences and characteristics of markets. WWE have had difficulty in creating new stars. By going to local territories and broadcasting them, they can create network stars. WWE are taking big gambles, in IT for one. This isn't the platform to discuss NJPW strategy fully but we will announce something soon. We are entering a phase where you are either with WWE or against them. WWE have a lot of weaknesses and time is not on their side.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2016)

On this week's episode of MSL & Sullivan, available at MLWradio.com and on iTunes, Kevin Sullivan explained to co-host Mister Saint Laurent why he feels WWE shouldn't bring back Hulk Hogan for WrestleMania 33.

"Here's the thing, and I don't give a sh*t what Hulk says, I know Hulk. I knew him when he was a guitar player at the Rocket Lounge in Tampa. I know this guy. This wasn't a one time only [incident], using the n-word. He said it to me a couple of times about who I was hanging out with back in the day. If they do bring him back, I think somebody is going to bring it up and say that wasn't the only time he used it, come on."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

They won't bring him back because it won't benefit them.  I know I don't care if Hulk is at Wrestlemania.  And I think 99% of fans would agree.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Roadblock theme is okay.  It can't measure up to Survivor Series.  False Alarm from Weeknd fucking killed it!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The most vast. I watch and respect a lot of wrestling, I give no fucks Enzo is trash in the ring. The annals of wrestling history are full of dudes who can't wrestle that are higher on the card than Enzo will ever be.
> 
> He's one of the best mic workers I've ever watched regardless of era.



Enzo's problem that he has only been wrestling for about 5 years total. A lot of the top talent in the WWE have been wrestling in the independent circuit for 10 year where its do or die if you have in ring talent or not, so it contrasts hard to someone like Enzo who dropped a promo to HHH at a gym and got hired for nxt.

With the amount of house shows WWE will do, Enzo should improve faster then working regular indie circuits. If he doesn't improve that much, he can still be a top level guy, I mean he can't do anything worse then edges spears.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I think Cass will move on to singles someday.  That is the whole purpose of this Rusev match.  WWE is testing the waters.

And Enzo will reunite with Carmella. She will be his valet; and they will basically be a heel team.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> On this week's episode of MSL & Sullivan, available at MLWradio.com and on iTunes, Kevin Sullivan explained to co-host Mister Saint Laurent why he feels WWE shouldn't bring back Hulk Hogan for WrestleMania 33.
> 
> "Here's the thing, and I don't give a sh*t what Hulk says, I know Hulk. I knew him when he was a guitar player at the Rocket Lounge in Tampa. I know this guy. This wasn't a one time only [incident], using the n-word. He said it to me a couple of times about who I was hanging out with back in the day. If they do bring him back, I think somebody is going to bring it up and say that wasn't the only time he used it, come on."


Hogan is a sack of shit, hopefully wwe is smart enough not to bring him back. I doubt New Day, Sasha and Swan would be happy with it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

I will be shocked if Michaels doesn't make at least a cameo at the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Need New Japan to announce they've teamed with ROH and a few others to go against Vince.
Light a fire under the comfortable bastard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Let's play a little game. Let's each individually make our own rosters. 

Pick 6 main eventers. 7 to 10 midcard guys. 5 tag teams. 7 women wrestlers. 2 to 3 commentators.

The wrestlers can be from any era and promotion.
You can assign any wrestler to mid card or main event status it does not have to mimick reality

Name your show
Pick 4 titles from any promotion from any era. You just need to make sure there is a main event title midcard title tag title and a title for the women. Assign people to be champ.

Let's see who would have the coolest roster.

Idk I just came up with this from pulling an all nighter. Everyone take their time. Since you literally can put any wrestler on the roster give it some time to think who would you truly want to have under contract. You could have undertaker cena to Bruno to dusty to omega.

Go crazy


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2016)

*Old post response because AYYY, it's Saturday and I ain't got work!* 



WhatADrag said:


> I just honestly believe if you are a person our age you who's watched over 100 hours of wrestling. I don't believe you will ever kick the habit of being a wrestling fan. The worst thing can happen is WWE takes all the enjoyment out of you so you take a long ass hiatus until important dates and then you decide on if you should come back or not.
> 
> The only people I've known to quit wwe are people who never liked wrestling to begin with. They only watched it because it was the popular thing to do.
> 
> But for a group of us who love the art and the in ring story telling. We will always be here.



Well, when you explain it like this, I suppose my "shut the fuck up" was unwarrented.

I've just heard the "you'll be back" sentiment chipotle-diarrea'd out of the mouths of too many know-it-all chucklefucks both inside and outside of the industry as little more than a means to shut down any valid criticism the WWE gets, and there is a LOT of it, even today when the show is relatively good (relatively being the operative term). "Irksome" would probably be the best term for it, but only because i'm trying to cut down on how much I swear. It's Christmas after all. 

Yeah, of course you'll be back. THat's what happens when a show never ends and is constantly in the news due to yet another piece of walking nostalgia making yahoo.com headlines. Tuning into the big show because the Honky Tonk man is having a feud with Heath Slater this year and actually "being back" are 2 different things in my view.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

@WhatADrag it's a good idea dude.

(Sounds like a lot of thinking is involved though.    )


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag it's a good idea dude.
> 
> (Sounds like a lot of thinking is involved though.    )


I did mine.

Friday Night's Dark Continent

World Champion: Brock Lesnar 
World Tag Champions: Team hell no 
Intercontinental Champion: Finn Balor
Women's champion: Trish Stratus

Dark Continent's 6
Brock Lesnar (heel)
John Cena   (face)
CM Punk     (tweener)
AJ Styles        (heel)
Stone Cold     (tweener)
The Rock    (face)

Mid Card
Finn Balor   (face)
Kurt Angle   (heel)
Bret Hart     (face)
Cesaro        (face)
Sami Zayn   (face)
Kota Ibushi   (tweener)
Chris Jericho (heel)
shinsuke nakamura (face)
HBK (heel)
Batista (heel)

Tag Teams:
Team Hell No (face)
Young Bucks (heel)
Eddie and Rey (face)
Shield (heel)
Wyatt's with Orton (heel)

Women's Division:
Trish Stratus
Lita
Sasha Banks
Charlotte
Chyna
Kaitlin
Asuka

Commentators:
JR
King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Shirker said:


> *Old post response because AYYY, it's Saturday and I ain't got work!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I was basically saying Dean was posting he's gone for good right around Rumble time so like that's why I said he'll be back. It wasn't in a smart manner. I just don't believe anybody would ever be like "ehh I'll skip the royal rumble."


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

- Via ESPN's Stats and Info, each of Seth Rollins' previous 17 PPV singles matches were for championship titles. That streak will end on Sunday at_ Roadblock: End of the Line_when he takes on Chris Jericho in a singles match.

Disgusting.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2016)

What a great way they've been booking Seth!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Need New Japan to announce they've teamed with ROH and a few others to go against Vince.
> Light a fire under the comfortable bastard.



There's a rumor that New Japan may put some G1 dates on in California for the first two nights of the tournament. Kidani the owner has acknowledged they're going to do a NJPW event only over here.

They hired one of ROH's former employees that was recently fired for political reasons and was the travel liaison.

If they start the G1 three weeks earlier than usual they can have it during the Anime Expo in Cali for the tie in with Tiger Mask.




Xiammes said:


> Enzo's problem that he has only been wrestling for about 5 years total. A lot of the top talent in the WWE have been wrestling in the independent circuit for 10 year where its do or die if you have in ring talent or not, so it contrasts hard to someone like Enzo who dropped a promo to HHH at a gym and got hired for nxt.
> 
> With the amount of house shows WWE will do, Enzo should improve faster then working regular indie circuits. If he doesn't improve that much, he can still be a top level guy, I mean he can't do anything worse then edges spears.



I'm not sure and really kind of go back and forth with him for two reason.

I just don't think he'll ever be anything more than maybe a 3.5 star wrestler for a great deal of his career here. I think the real problem becomes when this company starts putting gold on Enzo, because in the modern WWE a guy with his mic skills will pretty much always get a midcard run. He's probably looking fitted for that Cruiserweight division at a certain point. I think he's going to get really divisive as an in-ring singles. This is still months off though, I hope. One theory I've heard is that this Cass/Rusev thing is testing the waters to start Cass' singles run and make Enzo his mouthpiece.Safety is a thing and Enzo isn't the sagest for himself or others.

Second though is pretty much in agreement with what you said about him improving. I mean Juice Robinson is in  a singles match against Cody at the Dome. Meltzer said it'd be Cody/Shibata, whiff, and it's Cody Juice while Ishii, Bushi, Evil, and probably especially Sanada are in the trios gauntlet. I think that says something about how much Juice has improved and no one would have ever thought he would have. So maybe Enzo in 2 years turns into this amazing bump and sell guy who gets crazy over because of sympathy.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Real awards for a fake sport. Oh Vince



Sadly if the took some time to seriously develop the concept...there's some parts of it that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Let's play a little game. Let's each individually make our own rosters.
> 
> Pick 6 main eventers. 7 to 10 midcard guys. 5 tag teams. 7 women wrestlers. 2 to 3 commentators.
> 
> ...



Kurisu's Midnight Delight (am lazy fuck y'all) 

Mainevent(all active, none of that B0rk-timer bullshit)
Stone Cold (face)
Shawn Michaels (heel)
Rock(face)
Undertaker (heel)
Triple H (heel)
John Cena (heel)
Mick Foley (face)

Midcard
AJ Styles (face)
Daniel Bryan (face)
Shinsuke Nakamura (face) 
Eddie Guerrero (heel) 
CM Punk (heel)
Kenny Omega (heel)
Kevin Owens (heel)
Sami Zayn (face)
Finn Balor (face)
Kane (face)
Samoa Joe (heel)

Teams:
Team Hell No (Kane and Bryan) (face)
Rock n Sock (Rock and Foley) (face)
DX (Shawn and Trips) (heel)
Young Bucks (heel)
Edge and Christian (heel)

Women:
Asuka
Gail Kim
Awesome Kong
Alexa Bliss
Charlotte
Sasha
Alexa Bliss

Commentators:
Jim Ross
Attitude Era Jerry Lawler 
Joey Styles 

Titles:
World Champ: Shawn Michaels 
Intercontinental: CM Punk
Tag Titles: DX
Women's: Awesome Kong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> - Via ESPN's Stats and Info, each of Seth Rollins' previous 17 PPV singles matches were for championship titles. That streak will end on Sunday at_ Roadblock: End of the Line_when he takes on Chris Jericho in a singles match.
> 
> Disgusting.


And people complain about Roman??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And people complain about Roman??



I complain about all the shiel' members.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Roman is definitely going to lose tomorrow.  The crowd is starting to get less hostile about him.  The WWE won't jeopardize that; unless he turns heel.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2016)

Honestly they might give him back the belt to start preparing for WM lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2016)

Roman is going to be in the main event for that title. He's got 3 more chances to get into the Mania title match. They might really push this duo champion shit.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2016)

He's gonna fight the leader of the universe for the belt to become Super Universal champion


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman is definitely going to lose tomorrow.  The crowd is starting to get less hostile about him.  The WWE won't jeopardize that; unless he turns heel.



He's lost 3 times since the wellness violation


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Like I said I think roman is winning.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2016)

That'll be the third year in a row that has Roman main eventing. When's the last time that happened? Cena? Hell, Hogan?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Even Bray pinned Roman clean!!  Think about that!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Even Bray pinned Roman clean!!  Think about that!



They're using that to push Bray because Roman is still one of the strongest characters. I mean think about how many times this dude broke the Accolade. Think about how he broke that shit with a chain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

I need more wwe 24 specials


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

@SoulTaker unrelated to this discussion.

But c'mon dude.  Am I the only one thrilled that Bray is finally getting pushed?  You are excited too, right??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 17, 2016)

6 main eventers. 7 to 10 midcard guys. 5 tag teams. 7 women wrestlers. 2 to 3 commentators.

Main Eventers:

Cena
AJ Styles
Austin
Rock
Daniel Bryan
Undertaker

MidCard:
Shaun Michaels
Shinsuke Nakamura
Seth Rollins
Kurt Angle
Samoa Joe
Chris Jericho
Kevin Owens
Randy Orton
Triple H
Okada

Tag Teams:
New Day
DX (HHH & HBK)
E & C
Hardys
Dudleys

Women Wrestlers:
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Mickie James
Lita
Paige
Trish Stratus
Beth Phoenix / Victoria

Commentators:
Jim Ross
Corey Graves
Mauro Ranallo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That'll be the third year in a row that has Roman main eventing. When's the last time that happened? Cena? Hell, Hogan?


Maybe Rock or Trips?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> 6 main eventers. 7 to 10 midcard guys. 5 tag teams. 7 women wrestlers. 2 to 3 commentators.
> 
> Main Eventers:
> 
> ...



The idea of  Mauro and Jim calling a match makes me appreciate this post.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

Ross and Graves.  Too bad we never got that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 17, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Let's play a little game. Let's each individually make our own rosters.
> 
> Pick 6 main eventers. 7 to 10 midcard guys. 5 tag teams. 7 women wrestlers. 2 to 3 commentators.
> 
> ...



The Wrestling Fed

Main Event:
The Rock(Heel)
Stone Cold(Face)
Punk(Tweener)
Vader(Heel)
Daniel Bryan(Face)
Undertaker(Heel)

Midcard:
HBK(Face)
Eddie Guerrero(Heel)
El Generico(Face)
Luke Harper(Heel)
Shinsuke Nakamura(Face)
AJ Styles(Face)
Seth Rollins(Heel)
Chris Jericho (Heel)
Kurt Angle(Heel)
Ricochet(Face)

Tag Teams:
Kings of Wrestling(Cesaro and Hero)(Face)
Hardy Boyz(Face)
Dudley Boyz(Heel)
Golden Lovers(Current Kenny Omega and Kota Ibushi)(Tweener)
Steiner Brothers(Heel)

Women:
Asuka(Tweener)
Sasha(Face)
Gail Kim(Heel)
Awesome Kong(Heel)
Beth Phoenix(Heel)
Trish(Face)
AJ Lee(Heel)

Commentators:
JR
Graves
Heyman

WWE Champion: The Rock
Intercontinental Champion: El Generico
World Tag Team Champions: Dudleyz
Women: Asuka

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

AJ Lee.  Great on the mic.  Decent in the ring.  Has an actual character.  Glad to see someone give her some love.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Just imagined if our lists was actually reality.

Why did you guys pick those selections? I realized I was the only one to pick guys like Bret and brock lesnar how come?

Did we all subconsciously ignore Chris beniot for his actions or do we not think he's on that level?

Basically everyone had cena as a main eventer besides soul taker.



And I realized we don't have any legendary wrestlers from other countries like Japan on the list but guys from the current era. Does that mean we really don't know our wrestling history or is the fact that some of the all time wwe guys are ten times better?


I based my main event solely off of box office draw and my mid card is based off the best matches possible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Wrestling Fed
> 
> Main Event:
> The Rock(Heel)
> ...



Heyman was like a commentator for WWE for one yer and killed it. It seems like WWE lets go of guys like Heyman on the commentating team so quick but will keep a Saxton on the team for years.

I don't understand how a man who has a gifted mind for the wrestling business, who actually ran his own promotion. Is only used for Lesnar's mouth piece. Maybe this is all solely Vince being petty? Maybe once he steps down a guy like HHH would let him join?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2016)

One thing I don't like about Soultaker's list is that he has HBK as a face.  I think he was much better as a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2016)

I fucking love this guy. 205 Live is improving so I'll still give the CruiserWeights some time but if it doesn't work out this guy is too good to be left floundering. He plays the character so damn well and is so entertaining. Knowing Vince though he'd probably give him the Sandow treatment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I fucking love this guy. 205 Live is improving so I'll still give the CruiserWeights some time but if it doesn't work out this guy is too good to be left floundering. He plays the character so damn well and is so entertaining. Knowing Vince though he'd probably give him the Sandow treatment.


Things happen when you have a character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Having a character definitely helps.

On that note.  What the fuck is so outlandish about Rich Swann?  Why are they pushing that??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Shit fucks, I forgot about Vader and Bret 
Two of my all time favs and best big man and best technical wrestler 

And I agree with @Rukia, coked up heel Shawn >>>>>>>> 



Gibbs said:


> Maybe Rock or Trips?



Yup. So far it's Hogan, Cena, Rock, and Trips. Austin missed McMahon Mania


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> One thing I don't like about Soultaker's list is that he has HBK as a face.  I think he was much better as a heel.



That's not where he's needed on the card though. Putting him as a face was really the domino effect of including a Rollins over a Kevin Owens and Ricochet being on the roster. I wanted Ricochet to be special in the same ways that Snake Eyes from GI Joe was, I wanted him to be the flips guy who does cool ass flippy spots. Seth is probably the only guy who can contrast that as a heel and look like a power ranger while doing it.

Also I value HBK's work rate and ability to be put into some feuds we've seen and would see if he stays on the face side. You know HBK/Jericho is really supposed to be the fill in for Generico/Owens, then there's also potential matches with Angle, and Eddie. If Shawn goes to the top of the card he's got Undertaker who he's had legendary matches with and Vader who he can work if the booking is there.

I also have guys who I just find to be better at drawing heat relative to getting cheers. I just don't think HBK is going to get me the kind of heat Jericho and Angle are going to get.

Rollins is really the gamble to me because I really would rather go with Owens but it honestly really depends on our restrictions. If we get to work a more NJPW hard hitting style similar to how you had HHH piledriving Rock on Raw in the 90s, then it probably is Owens. I'm also pretty conscious of not having a bunch of short guys there which is why I put Harper with all of these super workers.




WhatADrag said:


> Heyman was like a commentator for WWE for one yer and killed it. It seems like WWE lets go of guys like Heyman on the commentating team so quick but will keep a Saxton on the team for years.
> 
> I don't understand how a man who has a gifted mind for the wrestling business, who actually ran his own promotion. Is only used for Lesnar's mouth piece. Maybe this is all solely Vince being petty? Maybe once he steps down a guy like HHH would let him join?



It's a stylistic thing I think. Vince has his way, his system, and Heyman is more of an innovator out of necessity. 



WhatADrag said:


> Why did you guys pick those selections? I realized I was the only one to pick guys like Bret and brock lesnar how come?
> 
> Did we all subconsciously ignore Chris beniot for his actions or do we not think he's on that level?
> 
> Basically everyone had cena as a main eventer besides soul taker.



I put a lot of thought into my guys and it was really to build the best cards/feuds with good build ups that can be storied and have good payoffs in the matches.

In regards to Bret and Benoit well for me it was kind of simple. If I have Jericho, Generico, Angle, and DB, then I really don't need those guys. You know they're all better on the mic, even Sami, than Bret or Benoit. Generico is the best seller of this entire group, Jericho is the best mic, DB is debatably the best wrestler ever, and Angle is a legitimate shooter with Olympic cred and mic. I'm missing out on Bret/Angle but I have DB/Angle and that's good enough for me.

I actually was watching Cena stuff from 2003 Smackdown when I made mine and the US Open gimmick was a favorite of mine, I really did think of putting him there but I just thought he was too redundant as a storytelling mic god. I have that with Rock, Austin, Punk, and to a lesser extent Jericho. I feel like he'd overshadow some guys too and there'd be too many chefs. Especially if I'm letting Generico do a really similar gimmick to Cena and want him to be my mid card champion on account of the fact everyone will get over on the Japanese Ace booking type of style.

In terms of international talent like Misawa, Kawada. or Kobashi well to me that's kind of tough. You basically have to be Muta, Hayabusa, or Liger to get a large NA following. I mean look Nakamura is a WON HoFer as an active performer and he honestly is just a unicorn in terms of his swagger. I put Omega in the tag division with Ibushi because they use to be one and because I think Omega is good enough on the mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Kidani owner of NJPW said:
			
		

> "WWE strategy 1: raise roughly 2 billion Yen from the network to create a network of global territories and tie up talent. It’s very possible WWE purchase a promotion in Japan. WWE are shoring up their network because of cable cutters and prevalence of streaming, meaning declining TV ratings. The cable TV structure as is will collapse in the US within 3-5 years. There are many reasons for WWE to create local territories. It cuts cost just to send talent on international tours and not the whole infrastructure. WWE are only functionally profitable in the U.S., Canada and U.K. They have TV elsewhere but that's all. By creating territories, they're able to actually create products with awareness of cultural differences and characteristics of markets. WWE have had difficulty in creating new stars. By going to local territories and broadcasting them, they can create network stars. WWE are taking big gambles, in IT for one. This isn't the platform to discuss NJPW strategy fully but we will announce something soon. We are entering a phase where you are either with WWE or against them. WWE have a lot of weaknesses and time is not on their side."





New Japan is looking to run a venue that seats 13k for the first 2 nights of the G1. I mean Bushiroad which is NJPW's parent company is worth 200 million and TV Asashi is worth 2 billion. For Kidani to say all of this out loud and for one of his new hires to tweet that picture, I think NJPW is getting ready to be a bit more aggressive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Can new Japan do numbers in America? I'm asking because I personally don't know any new Japan fans besides online.


And my gut feeling is saying roman is winning tonight. I feel bad for KO he had worst booking of the year. All wwe had to do was KO be KO. The only plus side of this reign was the KO/Jericho friendship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

@SoulTaker i watched that osprey/richotte match everyone talked bout this year and the aj/shinsuke match you praise so much.

I'm still going with cena vs aj at summer slam as my favorite match of the year. Don't think I'll ever watch those two matches ever again. But I can watch cena vs aj unlimited amounts of time.

I still think personally naka best match I've ever seen is naka vs zayn


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> One thing I don't like about Soultaker's list is that he has HBK as a face.  I think he was much better as a heel.






WhatADrag said:


> Can new Japan do numbers in America? I'm asking because I personally don't know any new Japan fans besides online.
> 
> 
> And my gut feeling is saying roman is winning tonight. I feel bad for KO he had worst booking of the year. All wwe had to do was KO be KO. The only plus side of this reign was the KO/Jericho friendship.


They turned KO into a basic bitch. Its like RAW is incapable of booking a dominate heel champion now or something.

Also I don't know how well New Japan would do here since I think its probably barely known here. Although that's just from my own limited experiences of talking to wrestling fans IRL. None of them followed New Japan..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Can new Japan do numbers in America? I'm asking because I personally don't know any new Japan fans besides online.
> 
> 
> And my gut feeling is saying roman is winning tonight. I feel bad for KO he had worst booking of the year. All wwe had to do was KO be KO. The only plus side of this reign was the KO/Jericho friendship.


I think you might be right.  I know some people here want Balor/Owens at WM.  But I think a non-title match between Owens/Jericho is far more likely.

I hope we are wrong though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Can new Japan do numbers in America? I'm asking because I personally don't know any new Japan fans besides online.
> 
> 
> And my gut feeling is saying roman is winning tonight. I feel bad for KO he had worst booking of the year. All wwe had to do was KO be KO. The only plus side of this reign was the KO/Jericho friendship.



I don't know, I think 13k is really really ambitious considering how fucking hard the website is to work and how it doesn't have a proper portal for english. And it also depends on who they get doesn't it? I mean what if Kidani goes and gets Cody, Ryback, and someone like Lashley for the G1 to go with Elgin, Tanahashi, Okada, Naito, and Omega. Shibata has won the British championship in RevPro or Progress I forget which and will presumably be getting a push. Minoru Suzuki is will get some butts in seats. But NJPW would really need to get money from their guys. It's super ambitious but I mean Kidani doesn't really misstep, he's a pretty good businessman.

I mean he's going to have to rebuild but I think now that he's been champion for this long that maybe he has more main event credibility to Vince but he's going to need to continue to rise above the shit they give him. I think there's one more PPV before Mania which is Fastlane.

That's a really long reign for KO though so idk, could always just have him lose it at the Rumble.



WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker i watched that osprey/richotte match everyone talked bout this year and the aj/shinsuke match you praise so much.
> 
> I'm still going with cena vs aj at summer slam as my favorite match of the year. Don't think I'll ever watch those two matches ever again. But I can watch cena vs aj unlimited amounts of time.
> 
> I still think personally naka best match I've ever seen is naka vs zayn



AJ and Cena are two of your favorite wrestlers though. I mean the spot where Cena freaks out and is like how do I put this guy away is going to be the most watchable thing in the world for you probably. I mean I think that part is memorable and hype as fuck too but like if you're into those guys then the story they told is going to mean so much more for you.

Ospreay/Ricochet was rated 4.75 and I think it's 5 stars, I've thumped that match way harder and praised those two guys more than almost any other wrestlers besides AJ. I mean 10 midcarders ever and I'm going with Richochet...

I don't really remember thumping AJ/Nakamura that hard, it wasn't even my favorite match from the WK card, Shibata/Ishii was. I mean Nakamura didn't even crack my top 10 list for the year but Ishii did.

I think I may actually agree with you on this. I probably have to watch AJ/Nakamura again before being confident on that though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I would open the PPV with Jericho and Rollins.  I think you want the outcome of that match to get a little time to breathe before Owens/Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Kevin Owens(c) +180 vs Roman Reigns -260

Fuckkk


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

That reversed.  Owens was favored a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I just want to throw in this little tidbit.


*Spoiler*: _TLC_ 



The betting experts were right about every match at TLC.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 18, 2016)

No Rukia. Roman Reigns is currently the fav. My boy is bringing the belt home!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I just want to throw in this little tidbit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _TLC_
> ...


They are usually right every ppv.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 18, 2016)

The smart money isn't in though. So they aren't certain


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

There is really no heat behind this RR/KO feud though.  It was thrown together really quickly.  Not sure it warrants a title change.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

They'll change the title tho because its Roman and because KO just ain't working out as champion.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman wasn't working as champion either.  And I think Roman should have dropped the US title to Jericho a few weeks ago if that was their plan.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah but they probably want him to be a dual champion. I agree that Roman should have dropped the US title to Jericho. He's done nothing with it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Who is RR even fighting at Wrestlemania?  Strowman is the name I hear floated the most.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Ouch.  Nikki got booed out of the building at a house show last night.  And then Booker T buried her in another podcast.  (Tbf, he also buried Naomi.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Why'd they boo Nikki? Thought the casuals liked her now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know.  The show was in Canada.  Maybe Nikki is disliked in Canada?  Apparently Natalya was the most over as a babyface.  And Alexa had good heel heat.  There was also a video segment of Alexa complaining about terrible cell phone reception while she failed to contact a taxi company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Looking at the future tv schedule.  February.  Monday Night Raw in Portland.  Smackdown in Seattle.  I'm going to go to a lot of tv events next year.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Not surprised at all to see that comment about WWE trying to create a farm of talent across the world. Though I don't agree entirely with the comment that they have lost their ability to build stars. I think they damn well can, but they are holding themselves back with the PG rating.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

They need to go back to PG-13 ASAP


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman wasn't working as champion either.  And I think Roman should have dropped the US title to Jericho a few weeks ago if that was their plan.


Out of touch Vince doesn't care.

Quit using logic with Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Not sure PG is the problem


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> They need to go back to PG-13 ASAP



I think they can easily spike their ratings that way. I understand Vince wants to avoid concerns about the product, but idk how else they are going to create cross over mega talent again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Why do we always go in circles with this? Switching to different ratings don't mean shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not sure PG is the problem



Wait. She already saw his dick. Then why the fuck was he shy in the hotel room?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm watching some 2015 NXT episodes.  Emma/Bayley feud is going really well so far!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. She already saw his dick. Then why the fuck was he shy in the hotel room?


Rofl when it came time to put it to action Enzo froze up? I dunno, pretty inconsistent there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl when it came time to put it to action Enzo froze up? I dunno, pretty inconsistent there.



The most inadequate guy in the hotel room.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

One hour to go until the pre-show.  Better get my pizza order in.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Did you guys watch tribute to the troops?  Lana threw Enzo into the steel steps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Kevin Owens(c) -600 vs Roman Reigns +400


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha Banks(c) +400 vs Charlotte Flair -600



lmao


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I saw that.  I can't believe it!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Another title change.  People have been complaining about the title hot potato.  Surely the wwe isn't that tone deaf to do another change??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I do want to add something I learned though.  There is a no-rematch clause for this match.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I do want to add something I learned though.  There is a no-rematch clause for this match.


GOOD. This is it!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I told you guys.  End of the line!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Are all you roman roiders ready


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't like this guest host.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Wait the first Roadblock PPV was in March


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wait the first Roadblock PPV was in March



Roadblock, we still have 7 miles months to go.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sami must last 10 minutes or what?  Are there pinfalls in this match?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

#blackexcellence

Sasha and New Day lose the belts a couple of days later.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wait the first Roadblock PPV was in March


It wasn't a considered a ppv. A network special


-----


Sam Roberts a geek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Wait I thought Rukia was trippin, but now that I turned on my shit... Who is this nerd?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha is going to lose.  The WWE wants to maintain Charlotte's PPV streak until a more special event comes along.

Well, if she wins.  It better be clean.  The feud needs to end with a clean finish.  No Ric Flair bullshit interference.  (Wouldn't make sense anyways since he could have interfered during the championship match a couple of weeks ago.)


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do we always go in circles with this? Switching to different ratings don't mean shit.


We need titties and blood. tbh.



Rukia said:


> Sasha is going to lose.  The WWE wants to maintain Charlotte's PPV streak until a more special event comes along.
> 
> Well, if she wins.  It better be clean.  The feud needs to end with a clean finish.  No Ric Flair bullshit interference.  (Wouldn't make sense anyways since he could have interfered during the championship match a couple of weeks ago.)


Please no, I'm sick of Charlotte winning at all the ppvs while Sasha only wins on the raws.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Heels dominated TLC.  The crowd was shell-shocked after Charlotte beat Sasha HiaC.  I think the WWE needs to play to the crowd a little bit tonight.  And give them some results that they actually want for a change.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't forget guys.  Talking Raw is on after the PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

I ordered two big fat motherfuckin burritos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sam Roberts really is terrible, at least Rosenberg has an opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This crowd is stupid.  Pretty clear that these fans like New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Sam Roberts really is terrible, at least Rosenberg has an opinion.


Tbf.  Who knows what kind of instructions these guys are given by WWE?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Droppin' in to watch Roadblock against my better judgement.
I gotsa get up at 4:30 tomorrow, but fuuuuck iiiiiit 



SoulTaker said:


> Not sure PG is the problem



Basically. You can actually do a lot with a PG rating. In the past, WWE were just too afraid to piss of investors. They still are, but it seems like they've lightened up a bit.

It's the writing and the booking. It's always been the writing and the booking. The edgy grindhouse feel of LU is fantastic and works for the type of show it is, but it'd be shit without its overdone setpieces and wacky storylines (and great wrestling, I guess )



kurisu said:


> Wait. She already saw his dick. Then why the fuck was he shy in the hotel room?



Exibit A. Dat inconsistencies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Tbf.  Who knows what kind of instructions these guys are given by WWE?



Even on his podcast he's just pro-WWE everything. I use to listen to him because the interviews are very good but his actual analysis is just obviously skewed toward them because he gets access.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

I really hope this match ends Brian Kendrick's involvement in the title feud for the cruiserweights for a little bit. He's been in every single title match for the Cruiserweights. This has been going on since December and he's been in every title match except the CWC finals.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I could see TJ going heel and winning the CW title again.  His story would go full circle if he does the same thing to Swann that Kendrick did to him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Another feud where Rusev is the good guy. I love Enzo but this little pervert is trying to fuck Rusev's wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really hope this match ends Brian Kendrick's involvement in the title feud for the cruiserweights for a little bit. He's been in every single title match for the Cruiserweights. This has been going on since December and he's been in every title match except the CWC finals.


Yeah. I like Kendrick. He's probably my fav Cruiserweight behind Gallagher but he needs to go help some others like Cederic Alexander or something by feuding with them and helping their character shine in said feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Why did Roman come out and fuck up Rusev's engagement party?  Did he ever say??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Because I agree with you guys.  Ever since the League of Nations ended... Rusev has been a babyface.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why did Roman come out and fuck up Rusev's engagement party?  Did he ever say??



His engagement party, his wedding, his show and tell of his family. Like Rusev is just trying to show people he's a human being and shows them his family dog, fucking Roman Reigns comes down to beat him up because he's a xenophobe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

@Shirker probably not a good idea for a closet Roman fan like you. Go sleep man, we'll clown you along with @God Movement tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

And then poor Rusev confronts a part timer like Goldberg and gets humiliated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

I wonder if Enzo is just going to be the valet for Cass going forward and they just give up on the tag thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Sick AF damn winter

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Lana keeps reminding me I'm hetero

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh shits no. They're selling Enzo wigs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Enzo going in


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Oh shits no. They're selling Enzo wigs.



Merch movers yo, this is why I'm thinking they're the end game for tags but not sure anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Enzo: I'm gonna talk shit cuz my friend's really big you see.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Rusev has a terrible record since he lost the US title.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Another feud where Rusev is the good guy. I love Enzo but this little pervert is trying to fuck Rusev's wife.



lol, basically.
Rusev hasn't been a heel for, what... a year?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

These Rusev feuds man 

They're calling him sawft and Enzo has his valet fighting Rusev

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> --snip--



Rawblock


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Michael Cole and the WWE are ignoring the facts in the Rusev/Enzo feud.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Sunday Night Raw


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Enzo should be the heel in this


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Okay.  Michael Cole admitted that Enzo started things.  Good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Cass reminds me of Test.  I don't see the potential that others see.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

I really wish WWE had a title exclusively for these bruiser types like the Never Openweight Belt.

A belt for just hossy mofos like Sheamus, Rusev, Cesaro, Roman, and Cass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Enzo should be the heel in this



Whipped out his simplified G in front of Lana
Tried to sex her up
Gets beaten up for it
Has his buddy avenge his beat up

Checks out.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Rusev wins!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cass reminds me of Test.  I don't see the potential that others see.



Yo Test was pretty cool man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Rusev being smart. Me gusta. Also who the fuck is this guest host?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Rusev by count out!  Good luck predicting all of the results tonight!!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Stupid countout victories.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo Test was pretty cool man.


Yeah, but he wasn't a main eventer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Bookah ready to Book-end this nerd.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cass reminds me of Test.  I don't see the potential that others see.


Im glad im not the only one who sees the resemblance.

Test Reborn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Jesus this guys a geek

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

This guy... 

Never again pls.  



Rukia said:


> Yeah, but he wasn't a main eventer.



Tbh he could've been.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

KO def. Roman
Swann def. Kendrick and Perkins
Zayn survives 10 minute time limit
Rollins def. Jericho
Cesaro and Sheamus def. New Day (Win Titles)
Charlotte def. Sahsa (Wins Title)

My Predictions


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Booker T speaking the truth right now


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Test fucked Trish, what has Enzo done?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Shirker probably not a good idea for a closet Roman fan like you. Go sleep man, we'll clown you along with @God Movement tomorrow.



Ayyy. 

Meh, I gotta do laundry anyway, including cleaning my work clothes, so i'm gonna be up for another 2 hours anyway. If I don't do it tonight, I literally won't have any time to do it during the week, so whatevs.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


>


smh this is why the homie ain't comin over because its basically another episode of raw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Whipped out his simplified G in front of Lana
> Tried to sex her up
> Gets beaten up for it
> Has his buddy avenge his beat up
> ...


Rusev will be a face next year, i can bet money on that


Rukia said:


> Yeah, but he wasn't a main eventer.


He actually was going to be in 99, but HHH used his burying powers. Stole his Keyfabe fiance and Test never got any payback.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Merch movers yo, this is why I'm thinking they're the end game for tags but not sure anymore.


Heard rumors of Joe debuting. Do you see that happening?

I feel like if that match is the main event roman winning.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fucked Carmella?


That's like comparing a Ferrari to an Audi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte
Owens
Swann
Zayn survives
Rollins
Sheamus and Cesaro


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh this is why the homie ain't comin over because its basically another episode of raw.


Pretty much


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I like Carmella a lot.  But I hate her in-ring skills.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I feel like Vince is furious backstage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO def. Roman
> Swann def. Kendrick and Perkins
> Zayn survives 10 minute time limit
> Rollins def. Jericho
> ...





Rukia said:


> Charlotte
> Owens
> Swann
> Zayn survives
> ...


Like minds think alike. A fellow genius identified.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Ayyy.
> 
> Meh, I gotta do laundry anyway, including cleaning my work clothes, so i'm gonna be up for another 2 hours anyway. If I don't do it tonight, I literally won't have any time to do it during the week, so whatevs.



Cool. You can wash your clothes with the collective tears of the Romund Empire.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Fucked Carmella?



I think you forgot how Trish looked like.



[S-A-F] said:


> smh this is why the homie ain't comin over because its basically another episode of raw.



We already have our first non-finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Booker right. KO went from beating cena clean to needing help every title defense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

WWE still got Top Tier Match Video Promos


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Like minds think alike. A fellow genius identified.


They were pushing that the winner of Rollins/Jericho would be the #1 contender.  So that is the match that I am least sure about.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Booker right. KO went from beating cena clean to needing help every title defense.


Even though its virtually impossible I hope he wins clean. Would give him so much cred back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Vince is furious backstage



Believable, and a shame. Dude played off acknowledging the DEAFENING boos by playing it up as he's not burying people enough. It's actually a pretty good way to actually, y'know, at least pretend to give a shit about crowd reaction when it doesn't favor them while at the same time sticking to their own storyline.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> They were pushing that the winner of Rollins/Jericho would be the #1 contender.  So that is the match that I am least sure about.


True True. At first I was 100% sure it was Rollins but now I'm 55/45 tbh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I think you forgot how Trish looked like.


Man I know Carmella doesn't compare. I was just trying to give Big Cass something to brag about.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

The cop sirens are so cringy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Pop up powerbomb to Roman clean would be awesome.

Trying to imagine the universal title match at Wrestlemania that makes the most sense.  Owens/Balor makes the most sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The cop sirens are so cringy.



Ikr  

-----

BlackExcellence about to job


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Cesaro Tag Champion incoming.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> BlackExcellence about to job


It seems like it right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Cockblock


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The cop sirens are so cringy.


Reminds me of the Steiner Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Jojo looking fine again tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This crowd doesn't seem too into Cesaro and Sheamus.  That's too bad.


----------



## Ae (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I like Carmella a lot.  But I hate her in-ring skills.


Everything about her irritates me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

it will be a dead crowd tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This crowd doesn't seem too into Cesaro and Sheamus.  That's too bad.


They'll get over in the match.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Pittsburgh is a crappy city for big events

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The east coast has bombed during the last several PPVs.  Toronto being the exception.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Pittsburgh is a crappy city for big events


And winter PPVs should not be in cities that could have weather issues.  Why is this not in California?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Its been 5 mins u can't even judge the crowd lol.

I've never known anyone to pop to a sheamus or cesaro theme song

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And winter PPVs should not be in cities that could have weather issues.  Why is this not in California?



Great point especially if it's not an event that has a really hot match. This was the worst advance on sales for any event they've done in a while.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Pittsburgh is a crappy city for big events


Except when Kurt is there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Cesaeo so smooth man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Shit. Heel Day about to lose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Was about to say lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

HOLY SHIT CESARO THAT SPOT!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Cesaro is honestly just wow wtf


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

You have to be disgusted by 2016 if you love Cesaro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Goddamn what a counter.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The crowd could turn on New Day in this match if they keep cheating,


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

You know for a dead crowd they're pretty responsive


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

That was smart


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

That was fucking genius by Cesaro. NEW CHAMPS BABY


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

What the fuck was that ending.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

I know that match is going to be a 3.75 or some shit like that but that was a 4 for me


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

That fake tag at the end.  Was a work of beauty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Heel turn pls


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

That was a good-ass finish. Not sure if the rulebook actually allows that, but hell, whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Cesaro section!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What the fuck was that ending.


A creative ending


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Sheamus is the tag team champions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Cesaro is the WWE's Solo King.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> And winter PPVs should not be in cities that could have weather issues.  Why is this not in California?


Good Point


Gibbs said:


> Except when Kurt is there.


Kurt can make anyone pop


Heel New Day incoming in 2017


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

New Day will get a rematch.  Probably on Raw.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

That interviewer constantly pisses people off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree with Owens. who is this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Owens destroying this poor woman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

_HE'S A PAPER CHAMP
_
Crowd has me dying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

It is too soon to end this best friends gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Sami jobbing


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

That interviewer can get it though.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This is kind of a dead spot considering the title change/performance Cesaro put on.  Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This is kind of a dead spot considering the title change/performance Cesaro put on.  Let's see how it goes.



Also shit stipulation.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Fuck you Eva Marie!  That's my takeaway from that segment.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

People say that interviewer is a robot, a fine one at that


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sami jobbing



This 10 minute garbage doesn't help either but I think part of it is the Ironman match too. One match is guaranteed 10 minutes another is 30 so that's 40 minutes guaranteed right there.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Trading for Eva Marie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Start the clock!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

>sami gets insulted by the eva trade
>agrees to a "just don't job" match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This 10 minute garbage doesn't help either but I think part of it is the Ironman match too. One match is guaranteed 10 minutes another is 30 so that's 40 minutes guaranteed right there.


Fucking Women's Division ruining things


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Mick needs to come out and put a stop to this!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Eva gets so much heat, the prospect of trading Sami for her is an instant dickmove worthy of passionate outburst. 
Where the heck's she been by the way. SHouldn't her wellness suspension have ended years ago?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Eva & Emma.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Well he lasted 2 minutes so Braun was clearly wrong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

This match is ass.  



Shirker said:


> Eva gets so much heat, the prospect of trading Sami for her gets instant heat.
> Where the heck's she been by the way. SHouldn't her wellness suspension have ended years ago?



Shooting a movie I think.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Well he lasted 2 minutes so Braun was clearly wrong.



Small victories for Sami. It's all he could ask for these days, honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Will two good minutes salvage things?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

What would Nakamura do to Braun?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

"Look how much time I have with this BOOOII!"
Dear god, someone help Sami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok. I kept this for myself for quite some time, but doesn't anyone else think that Strowman's tank top is weird? Like a flat chick showing cleavage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

oh fuck off foley.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ok. I kept this for myself for quite some time, but doesn't anyone else think that Strowman's tank top is weird? Like a flat chick showing cleavage.



The long U neck's a little odd now that you mention it.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Cringy as fuck man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ok. I kept this for myself for quite some time, but doesn't anyone else think that Strowman's tank top is weird? Like a flat chick showing cleavage.


Why you looking?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Strowman wasting time tho


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

Are people chanting Matt Hardy's delete?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

"Mick's gotta make a tough decision"
There's 2 minutes left. It's not really that tough.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm guessing Sami gets his 2 minutes second wind now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

The clock is still ticking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

This match should have stoppage time. Spent 2 minutes interacting with Foley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Why is Foley being a biased asshole?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sami might make it.  But what exactly does that do for him?  You certainly can't claim that someone is a main eventer if they need stipulations like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

They had the nerve to be counting out Braun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Fuck me this is stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Sami might make it.  But what exactly does that do for him?



Displays his courage or something.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

That was easily the worst match of the ppv.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Wait he won just for surviving? rofl


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Man literally brought in a towel. I'm crying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> That was easily the worst match of the ppv.


Definitely a dud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

McGuinness


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Jericho should do the entire match in a Sin Cara mask.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Apparently Nigel Mcguinness barely worked the UK indies


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Cole starting to have grey hair


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Lot of stupid idiot signs.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Why is this before the Cruiserweight Match?


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

_Let's go Rollins, Y2J._


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This is going to be a long high quality match.  And the crowd will be exhausted when it is over.  So they dump a lesser match into the next spot.

That is standard practice Legend.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Cole starting to have grey hair



Cole's been greying for years now I'm pretty sure.
He's probably cutting down on the Just For Mens


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Cole and Byron sound sleepy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

I always wondered why Heels don't try to stop their opponents from returning the ring to break a count-out count. Is it illegal? Seems like the only plausible explanation.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Rollins is pretty damn good at Madden

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

No one taps to the walls.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Rollins is pretty damn good at Madden


He wins the WWE tournament every year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Why is this before the Cruiserweight Match?


We've seen this match 1000000 times

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

That sequence tho


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No one taps to the walls.


Not since the mid 2000s


Rukia said:


> He wins the WWE tournament every year.


Yeah he had a good match against Curtis Axel aka Cold Beer


WhatADrag said:


> We've seen this match 1000000 times


Yep


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Too bad for Jericho.  He just can't win a match anymore.

And so much for HHH showing up during the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We've seen this match 1000000 times


And this one also has the same exact finish as the past 1000000 times


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Pretty solid match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

How can Jericho even win? His finishers are weak asf.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How can Jericho even win? His finishers are weak asf.


Well, I agree.  Roman even kicked out of the codebreaker in the US title match.  Jericho had no move capable of beating him.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Cole and Byron sound sleepy


Is Byron wearing his PJs?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

I won't deny that was actually a good match but I could literally have tuned in to any random episode of RAW this past month and seen the exact same match. FFS even the same "KO shows up and tries to help Jericho and eats a Pedigree" finish

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman kicked out of a super kick and a codebreaker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Pitching the network to people watching on the network. Makes sense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

So i've been slowly but surely making my way through 2015 NXT and seeing KO showing genuine concern over his companionship with another human being is pretty weird.

Also, when did KO start being the screwup in the relationship? I thought that was Jericho? What changed?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Legend said:


> Roman kicked out of a super kick and a codebreaker


Exactly, so to say that Jericho lost because KO is just absurd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh look a rematch


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

ARIES


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Skip to 6:30


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

TJ Perkins


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

His game gimmick entrance is really cool.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

He isn't outlandish!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Not sure if that was a botch or not but seeing as how the commentators were playing it IDK


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Kendrick's eye getting injured by Swann's dick 



Rukia said:


> He isn't outlandish!



Black people dancing and having fun is the weirdest, most out-there shit, man. We're usually to angry all the time to do any of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Swann's kicks seem so stiff. Me gusta.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Aries lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Why did Perkins release the kneebar? Fucking dumbass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Swann wins.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Disappointing match.  These three are capable of more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Crowd ruined that match


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

NEVILLLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

It's about time they pulled the trigger on this.

EDIT*
Woooaah! Heel Neville!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh shit. Neville? ABOUT TIME


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh shit oh shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This guy is still on the roster??


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Heel Neville.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

Finally Neville appears.  Heel turn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

HEEL NEVILLE!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Yo, this might be what this division needs.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

That shit was dope


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

And with one segment, the cruiserweights division is now the most over it's ever been since coming to Raw.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

I said this like a month ago here! Heel Neville Champ with guys like cedric, tj and swann chasing him is what the division needs.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Gallagher vs. NEVILLE


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Poor Kevin. 

How the fuck is this dude supposed to be the heel against Romain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah heel neville is sick! This is what we NEED!


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Heel Neville

Crusierweight Ladder Match at Mania PLEASE


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte is a 4 time champ if she wins?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

"30 minute"
I feel bad for letting out such a loud belly laugh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh no.  I was hoping they wouldn't mention her PPV stats.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

My Lord Jojo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm stressed about this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Well they mentioned the PPV stats. You know what this means. More Hot Potato.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Any reason why they're pushing Charlotte's ppv streak?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Who jizzed on Charlotte's hair?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha chose her wardrobe well tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha's ass is really something else damn


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

They should book Neville to be an unstoppable force in this division, then after he passes the torch in about a year, he can move on to either the UK or US championship while his stock is high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Any reason why they're pushing Charlotte's ppv streak?


Big payoff to whoever beats her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Any reason why they're pushing Charlotte's ppv streak?


Because she is the new Undertaker.  Seriously though.  WWE loves streaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

The Women Division's Cena v Orton.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Honestly Neville has always been the key to the cruiserweights. This is going to be great for him and them, the division needs a shit eating bully. That's the character Chris Hero plays and look how over he is. Shit works in Dragon Gate for Shingo and is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

So, is Sasha's entrance music just, like, broken now? It's been doing that odd incomplete loop ever since HiaC


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Big payoff to whoever beats her.


This is why I consider Sasha a long shot.  Will that streak the WWE is so proud of really end at Roadblock?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Nothing wrong with streaks


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte v Sasha is HHH v Rock in 2000

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank god this is the last Sasha and Charlotte match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I wish there was a loser goes to Smackdown stip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Thank god this is the last Sasha and Charlotte match.



inb4 Charlotte wins and rematch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

I think one of these days Charlotte will blade and evolve into full flair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte hair annoying me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Really hope the betting odds are off on this one, would rather them run back Bayley/Sasha after Sasha/Nia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Btw, their HiaC match took about 22 minutes for a single pinfall.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I find myself looking at Sasha's ass a lot during this match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

So did we just accept we don't know the guys in the front are because because they are there every week


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Btw, their HiaC match took about 22 minutes for a single pinfall.


Is that with the dragged beginning


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

No corkscrew moonsaults please.  I don't want anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Is that with the dragged beginning



Not sure I remember what you're talking about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Ty may never debut thanks to the 10 chants.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha getting severely injured is part of the story in all of their matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte just fucked up Sasha's teeth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not sure I remember what you're talking about.


The first ten mins where Sasha was getting beat up before the cage even lowered down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The first ten mins where Sasha was getting beat up before the cage even lowered down



I guess not.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Natalya and Nikki got their teeth fucked up recently. It happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Objectively speaking, Charlotte has the best offense out of the Four Horsewomen.


----------



## Legend (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

These two can't have a match without hurting each other


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Natural Selection didn't work?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Why is this an Ironman match? It's being booked like a normal match. Last 10 minutes better be lit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

>Ironman match
>12 minutes
> no falls as of yet.

Huh?

Edit: Finally.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Super Natural Selection!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Considering the first fall came in like right around the time we all commented on it that's some pretty good pacing by these girls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Why are u guys complaining about there aren't a lot of victories?

I like it like this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Tha fuck was that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia was right crowd is shit.
Can't be mad at em since we've seen all of these matches 10000 times


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Tha fuck was that?


I need to see it again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia was right crowd is shit.
> Can't be mad at em since we've seen all of these matches 10000 times



I mean Rusev/Cass is already getting advertised for a rematch


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

First ppv without a 4 star match in a year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Crowd is about to be really disappointed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha is really good at reapplying her submissions, it's a really good spot for her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> First ppv without a 4 star match in a year?


No AJ Styles on the card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> First ppv without a 4 star match in a year?



Cesaro/New Day could get it done. 

I think Meltzer will like this match in spite of the botch because of the story telling. They're really just scrapping like mad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cesaro/New Day could get it done.
> 
> I think Meltzer will like this match in spite of the botch because of the story telling. They're really just scrapping like mad.


I don't think that match is a 4 star.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh and Meltzer usually rates Roman's matches highly too


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think that match is a 4 star.



Good tag team psychology and it told a story. I mean there was nothing in that match that wasn't an LIJ/Bullet Club type of interference. Idk that one seems like it'll be close because of the psychology to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Charlotte's offense


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

This is actually a dope submission spot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This certainly won't be decisive for either girl.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

This is going to end 2-2 and they will BS a rematch


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Smh please no tie


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sudden death


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Last match tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Boo.  If Sasha loses it is a disgrace.  They made her lose like a chump.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

OMG LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

JoJo is so fucking dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

This is dope tho.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

Sorry but I always call BS on the last second tap out.  Anyone would take the last few second of pain.  Even if it is a guy being stamped on the nuts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha winning is kinda BS booking-wise. This match was 90% Charlotte.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes please be their last match.

Great feud, but time to move on and let the other girls have a chance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

All these little hope spots for Sasha  and oh fuck Sasha is opened up


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> JoJo is so fucking dumb.


She is so incredibly hot though..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Man I pray this is this last match


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Long time in figure 4


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

The fuck happened to Sasha?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha selling the knee in the back stabber


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh shit sashas nose is broken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Fuck me this is dope.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

It's over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Holy fuck this crimson mask on Sasha


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha bladed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

This was a big eff you to Sasha.  And the crowd to be honest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

LMAO U CANT MAKE THIS SHIT UP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

HOLY SHIT. Finish of the year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Fucking called it


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

BLOOD BLOOD BLOOD


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

Whelp Vince bullshit ending is bullshit


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Damnit!


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Vince constantly picks wrong in these matches man it's really ridiculous

If Sasha won any of these last PPVs she'd reach another sphere


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

You can't make this shit up


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Little girls sad AF lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

This match:


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

One day, that belt's gonna stay in one place for more that 20 seconds.

That finish and sudden death was some good-ass wrasslin' though. I got pretty into it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha is a real loser in this feud.  She loses these fancy matches that she proposed.  She only got to carry the belt out once after re-winning it in Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm nervous roman gonna win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Trade Sasha to Smackdown.  She needs a real reset.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm nervous roman gonna win


Are heels really going to continue to dominate?

I also have a hard time believing that they are going to follow this up with an Owens victory.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

Seriously how hard is it to book Sasha winning and having Nia come down to start her dominance on Sasha leading to Royal rumble match.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha deserves better tbh. They continue to feed her to Charlotte. And that Women's title is losing value with the amount of times it's being traded back and forth.

Best match of the night though. Loved to see a women's match with some color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I hope they didn't preserve Charlotte's PPV streak for Bayley.  Bayley hasn't done anything decent on Raw yet.  She moves merchandise.  Big fucking deal.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

Time for Bayley vs. Charoltte's first of 20 matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Probably my favorite finish since Bryan vs. Triple H at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha got fucking screwed here.  To the point that I hope ratings tank.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Is Cole sick?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

"Sami Zayn who lasted 10 minutes with Braun Stroman tonight"

Already using it as a prop


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Probably my favorite finish since Bryan vs. Triple H at Mania


Regulation finish was absurd though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Regulation finish was absurd though.



Nah. It's better than to end it on a draw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

It really wasn't that bad, it was kind of obvious they were going to go for an OT ending the minute Sasha went up


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2016)

Jericho interference to cost KO the title.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The WWE needs to do something about their leaks.  The smart money is always right.  And there can be no other explanation.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2016)

Sasha is a 3 time Women's Champion and has held the belt for 75 total days according to the WWE's tracker (and if I bump the reign from 19 days and 23 hours to a flat 20 days).

Becky Lynch is a 1 time Women's Champion and held her belt for 85 days.

Also every single reign Charlotte has had has always been longer than Sasha's.

Charlotte has held the Women's Championship for 114 days (add 196 if you count her Divas reign), 44 days, and 30 days as her shortest.
Sasha reigned for a measly 27 days, 28 days, and now 19/20 days. Charlotte's shortest reign as champion still beats Sasha's longest.

Saddening and maddening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Also, Charlotte is a good heel. Will Make Bayley finally winning the title at mania that much better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nah. It's better than to end it on a draw.


The fact she tapped with 2 seconds is dumb


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jericho interference to cost KO the title.


I could see Roman feuding with Rollins next.  And Roman finally going heel during that feud.  And basically ripping on Rollins for thinking they were cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The fact she tapped with 2 seconds is dumb



Brush it off as wrasslin logic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Boos for Roman are my fucking drug


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Also, Charlotte is a good heel. Will Make Bayley finally winning the title at mania that much better.


Why does she deserve it?  Because she was good at NXT?  She has put on a ton of miserable matches with Nia, Dana, Alicia, and even Charlotte since she got called up.

No way does she deserve it more than Sasha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

@God Movement @Shirker 

fedex me your Romund tears


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Brush it off as wrasslin logic.


No.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The WWE punished people for #blackexcellence

That is what I saw tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Time to fucking murder the WWE on social media.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why does she deserve it?  Because she was good at NXT?  She has put on a ton of miserable matches with Nia, Dana, Alicia, and even Charlotte since she got called up.
> 
> No way does she deserve it more than Sasha.



No good heel wrestlers, and they should save face vs. face matches for really special and rare occasions like retirement matches.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I hope they didn't preserve Charlotte's PPV streak for Bayley.  Bayley hasn't done anything decent on Raw yet.  She moves merchandise.  Big fucking deal.



Yes, it's a big fucking deal, actually. 



WhatADrag said:


> The fact she tapped with 2 seconds is dumb



It was pretty dumb, but it did give us a fucking stellar submission spot, and we don't get those often.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman has the fucking patriotism belt and still can't get cheers


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The US title should be on the line in this match too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why does she deserve it?  Because she was good at NXT?  She has put on a ton of miserable matches with Nia, Dana, Alicia, and even Charlotte since she got called up.
> 
> No way does she deserve it more than Sasha.



If that's the case charlotte should remain undefeated her entire career because no women deserve it at the moment.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

If Roman wins people are going to fucking rage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman has the fucking patriotism belt and still can't get cheers



If the crowd starts chanting CA-NA-DA


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The US title should be on the line in this match too.


Gotta protect Roman.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The WWE punished people for #blackexcellence
> 
> That is what I saw tonight.


Wasn't Swann in the picture too? I suppose Neville coming out could fit that theme.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Wait, this might be 238947892374287 months too late, but why the fuck is Owens a pussy champ? Didn't he beat Cena or some shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement @Shirker
> 
> fedex me your Romund tears



Fug you, Khris, I'm rooting for KO because he lost his smile!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The US title should be on the line in this match too.


It's pretty fucking unfair.  And why is Roman in this match?  Did he win a #1 contenders match?


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's pretty fucking unfair.  And why is Roman in this match?  Did he win a #1 contenders match?


If I remember correctly when he beat Rusev that's when the Owen feud started.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It really wasn't that bad, it was kind of obvious they were going to go for an OT ending the minute Sasha went up



But at the same time it's a dumb ending.

I don't know who Vince thinks he's fooling but no one would suspend their disbelief so much that a woman who was being stretchered off due to potential career ending neck/back injury (during Hell in a cell), only to rush back into the ring when they were worried their title was lost to the person they despise the most would not block out pain for 3 more seconds just to spite that same person while risking a lesser injury.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Fug you, Khris, I'm rooting for KO because he lost his smile.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait, this might be 238947892374287 months too late, but why the fuck is Owens a pussy champ? Didn't he beat Cena or some shit?



He was also a mildly insane sociopath that constantly did mental gymnastic to pass himself off as the good guy after murdering his friends. Now he's being dumped by his crush that turned too serious.

Today's KO is pretty odd. I blame Triple. He and his magic shovel makes his allies too complacent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh shit KO calling out Reigns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Good point, Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Count Roman out ref!  He's asleep!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

A 30 minute rest spot. Nice.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

I just really want Reigns to win so I can hear the boos.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> A 30 minute rest spot. Nice.



Okay, so it wasn't just me. That lasted for a pretty long time. I think Romain legit dosed off a bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman coughing up a hair ball.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice counter


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Jesus, Roman, you'd better be selling with that cough. You've barely fucking moved, how're you panting so hard you're choking?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Sauce said:


> I just really want Reigns to win so I can hear the boos.


I can tell that the crowd is nervous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Kevin Owens used Canon Ball. Nothing happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Damn didn't get a chance to send my predictions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Kevin Owens used Canon Ball. Nothing happened.


For real though? How are you just going to eat a Canonball then give a Superman Punch right after?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn didn't get a chance to send my predictions.


I have everything right so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn didn't get a chance to send my predictions.



No contest for this glorified Sunday RAW. Rumble tho, I'll make one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Smart move!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

This a good match


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Repeat the spot.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

I AM THE TABELLLLLLL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

KO said FUCK the table


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman gonna tank all of Owens' STAB moves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This a good match


KO carrying Roman to a good match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Roman bout to come outta nowhere with that super man shit n win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Reigns is going to feel this shit tomorrow. What are they thinking lol.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Romain with that Cena 10 count psychology.

Be miles away from the ring until 9, and then sprint back in, even though you should be hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 18, 2016)

Did BABYGURL win yet?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Spear coming.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I thought we had a clean win for a second.  I'm gullible asf.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> No contest for this glorified Sunday RAW. Rumble tho, I'll make one.



oh ok. good. I get really frustrated because I miss PotF contests all the time. 



Rukia said:


> I have everything right so far.



noice .


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

DIE ROMAN DIE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Bet this ends with Spear countered to Pop-Up Powerbomb. Its how I'd book it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Owens screwed Owens.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Spear and no immediate pin.
Is this restraint I'm seeing?

EDIT*
JERICHO NO! HE LOVED YOU!!

EDIT**
HOLY SHIT, FRIENDSHIP PREVAILS!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh well.  At least RR didn't win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Jericho-Owens feud begins


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

I fucking knew it. I fucking knew it. Finally, he turned on K.O.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 18, 2016)

Reigns looks so strong.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Bullshit ending.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

100% Predictions BABY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Good RAW.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

This was like one great episode of Raw tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Aka roman gets another title shot


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow, I was fooled.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

I'm so legitimately happy for Kevin.

--------

I'm gonna need Romain to stop spearing people in the chest. He's usually good at those.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

I need to slap Vince


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Jericho is basically Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Jericho needs to get back to his band.  Dude is taking a beating every week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Honestly fucking over all this SHIELD bullshit rn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

RIP the Universal title.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The crowd likes Jericho and Owens more even though they are dicks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I wanted Reigns to take out Seth next.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2016)

Heels stand tall to end Roadblock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Man fuck Vince. Fuck this stupid ass booking. FUCKING SICK OF BABYGURL HAVING TO LOOK STRONG NO MATTER WHAT. FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2016)

I still get hyped when they reunite, even tho i know they are trying to get Roman over with me


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Too much trickery with the finishes tonight.  But overall, it was a decent show.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 18, 2016)

Women's match saved this ppv from being an average Raw imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Too much trickery with the finishes tonight.  But overall, it was a decent show.


-nobody


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

MVPs:

Cesaro
Sasha
Charlotte
Kevin Owens
Neville


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2016)

Charly Caruso is sexy as fuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Worst ppv of the year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Talking Raw is a shoot so far.  They even mentioned that Cesaro isn't on the poster for the Swiss show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

I can't actually remember the last time Reigns hasn't been booked to look strong at the end of his encounter with whoever he's feuding with. Think it was when Rusev blindsided him but I can't even be sure.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Losing clean to Seth at Money in the Bank?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Yo, nice back and forth between Sami and Booker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Losing clean to Seth at Money in the Bank?


Damn. That was ages ago wasn't it. I miss those times. I thought his booking would improve as US Champ and he's have a nice lengthy run in the upper-mid card and helping to raise the value of the title. But nope. Just the same old shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Nothing really changed at the top.  Seth and Roman still want a piece of Jericho and Owens.  Clearly this wasn't the End of the Line.  How are these feuds ever going to end??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Nothing really changed at the top.  Seth and Roman still want a piece of Jericho and Owens.  Clearly this wasn't the End of the Line.  How are these feuds ever going to end??



Doesn't matter. Part-timer coming back in a few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Soultaker and I have discussed this.  It will really hurt Raw when Jericho leaves in a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Please build the Balor/Owens program.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Please build the Balor/Owens program.


They'd need to actually build KO as someone who has legitimacy first. This was the perfect opportunity. A clean win over Roman would have done his reign wonders but...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Look at the Raw titles now that Charlotte has won.  Look at Smackdown.

Heels all over the place!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Look at the Raw titles now that Charlotte has won.  Look at Smackdown.
> 
> Heels all over the place!



Mania is the face PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

The problem with continuing these programs.  We all complained that we have seen these matches a million times already.  (And that was before the PPV.)

I don't want Roman against Owens at the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Mania is the face PPV.


I would rather be a heel if I get to dominate all of the other PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

They are hyping the Rumble right now.  They need to add a special match to the card if they want it to sell well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The problem with continuing these programs.  We all complained that we have seen these matches a million times already.  (And that was before the PPV.)
> 
> I don't want Roman against Owens at the Rumble.


Or wwe could just stop making the same matches 10000 times.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 18, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> For real though? How are you just going to eat a Canonball then give a Superman Punch right after?




The only thing BABYGURL needs to sell is merchandise and tickets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

WWE really killed all the momentum for a shield return.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Soultaker and I have discussed this.  It will really hurt Raw when Jericho leaves in a couple of months.



They will be fucked hard. Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

@Gibbs here is the video for that GIF dude.


We need an Alexa/Nikki feud at some point if we are going to get taunts like that!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

Raiden said:


> They will be fucked hard. Yikes.


Main eventing every night.  Most over character on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE really killed all the momentum for a shield return.


The Shield, or at least two of them sort of got a frosty reception tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The Shield, or at least two of them sort of got a frosty reception tonight.


The shield.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't want the wwe to go backwards tbh.  I still am hoping that Roman is setting up his heel turn by getting along with Seth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2016)

Stop hoping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow that was a shit show. They really ended this shit on a DQ. 

Yeah I'm late to the party, dozed off before the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The finish to the tag match was great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I want Cesaro to win a #1 contender's match on Monday night.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The finish to the tag match was great.


Yeah it was, but other than that the ppv was trash.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

Roman lost and still got to look like THE GUY. Good stuff


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Roman lost and still got to look like THE GUY. Good stuff


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

Wwe should be ashamed of themselves.
That crowd should be too.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut the fuck up.





The perks of being Ramen Rains


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

Fucking crowd was doing a count down from 10 and that bitch still tapped out at 3 seconds.

The boss everyone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> The perks of being Ramen Rains


The cons for everyone else


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The cons for everyone else



I didn't even expect for Owens to win cleanly. It's clear that Roman will be a top guy no matter where he is on the card. Whether he's champion or not. Quite like Steve Austin and the top guys before him.

It's a shame for Owens but he's just not perceived as a top guy by management. His entire reign has been a joke. Guess that's what happens when you weren't in the plans to become champion.


----------



## Dellinger (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't watch this PPV.The card was the worst of the year.

I've lost all hope with Sasha.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I didn't even expect for Owens to win cleanly. It's clear that Roman will be a top guy no matter where he is on the card. Whether he's champion or not. Quite like Steve Austin and the top guys before him.
> 
> It's a shame for Owens but he's just not perceived as a top guy by management. His entire reign has been a joke. Guess that's what happens when you weren't in the plans to become champion.


But I thought he was a triple h guy? Vince needs to choke on some strudel with how he's handled Owens.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> But I thought he was a triple h guy? Vince needs to choke on some strudel with how he's handled Owens.



He is a Triple H guy. But there's a few elite guys who just won't be moved no matter what happens: Reigns, Rollins, Cena, Ambrose (to a lesser extent), Styles, guess you can throw in Orton too.

These guys will always have superior booking. Roman is at the top of the totem pole though. He literally cannot take a clean pin from anyone except the top top guys.

People think Roman's booking is different from Austin or someone like that, but it really isn't. The only difference is people actually LIKED Austin so it wasn't noticeable.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't see why Owens can't join that group either. Why make him universal champion if you don't intend to make him as dominate as those guys? Right now Owens should be this incredibly hard to beat heel, not some jabroni geek cuckface who needs help all the damn time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

Ryback has been weird ever since he left the wwe. He talks about the wwe like they stopped him from being the greatest of all time.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

Let me just touch on Roman's booking for a moment. Roman's booking isn't the problem. Roman is the problem. Let's be perfectly honest about this. If Daniel Bryan had Roman's booking no-one would complain because Bryan is universally liked. I don't think people will like Roman even if they tone down his booking. So why should they?


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> He is a Triple H guy. But there's a few elite guys who just won't be moved no matter what happens: Reigns, Rollins, Cena, Ambrose (to a lesser extent), Styles, guess you can throw in Orton too.
> 
> These guys will always have superior booking. Roman is at the top of the totem pole though. He literally cannot take a clean pin from anyone except the top top guys.
> 
> People think Roman's booking is different from Austin or someone like that, but it really isn't. The only difference is people actually LIKED Austin so it wasn't noticeable.



A lot of people forget about Stone Cold was that he RARELY lost clean when he was on top as a face, if ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The WWE now has plans for Neville.  That was the main takeaway from last night.  Does that make Roadblock worth it?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

@God Movement Styles has superior booking?  He lost to James Ellsworth three times!!  Just think about it for a second.  Can you imagine Roman Reigns losing to James Ellsworth?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The WWE now has plans for Neville.  That was the main takeaway from last night.  Does that make Roadblock worth it?


no


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Let me just touch on Roman's booking for a moment. Roman's booking isn't the problem. Roman is the problem. Let's be perfectly honest about this. If Daniel Bryan had Roman's booking no-one would complain because Bryan is universally liked. I don't think people will like Roman even if they tone down his booking. So why should they?


its his booking.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> its his booking.



I respect your opinion, but I disagree. It's him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I respect your opinion, but I disagree. It's him.


booking.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> booking.



So what you're saying to me, is if Roman loses more, and doesn't close as many Raws the fans will like him? Are you _really_ sure this is what you mean?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> So what you're saying to me, is if Roman loses more, and doesn't close as many Raws the fans will like him? Are you _really_ sure this is what you mean?


He'd obviously be a top heel in the business if Vince let him be. Instead wwe is giving him lines to call guys tater tots/


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> He'd obviously be a top heel in the business if Vince let him be. Instead wwe is giving him lines to call guys tater tots/



No. I acknowledge his alignment is the problem. I'm saying that his dominant booking isn't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> No. I acknowledge his alignment is the problem. I'm saying that his dominant booking isn't.


Yes it is.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes it is.



And so I pose the same question. Answer it this time.

So what you're saying to me, is if Roman loses more, and doesn't close as many Raws the fans will like him? Are you _really_ sure this is what you mean?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> And so I pose the same question. Answer it this time.
> 
> So what you're saying to me, is if Roman loses more, and doesn't close as many Raws the fans will like him? Are you _really_ sure this is what you mean?



Didn't I just say turn him heel?

And also people are turning on Seth too so it's not like it's just roman.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't I just say turn him heel?
> 
> And also people are turning on Seth too so it's not like it's just roman.



Yes, you did.

But what I'm saying is his dominant booking isn't the problem. You said "yes it is". So if it is...

"So what you're saying to me, is if Roman loses more, and doesn't close as many Raws the fans will like him? Are you _really_ sure this is what you mean?"

Would toning down this type of booking make the fans cheer, yes or no?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Yes, you did.
> 
> But what I'm saying is his dominant booking isn't the problem. You said "yes it is". So if it is...
> 
> ...


I don't know. He's so stuck up shit booking. However, turning him heel would do wonders.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 19, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder what my view of Roman Reigns would be like if I didn't have the perpetual view that he is "Vince's guy" in the back of my mind all the time. I feel like that knowledge automatically makes me less interested in seeing Reigns. There are times where I feel like he's getting hated on too much, but at the same time I can't find myself invested in him at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> A lot of people forget about Stone Cold was that he RARELY lost clean when he was on top as a face, if ever.





God Movement said:


> Let me just touch on Roman's booking for a moment. Roman's booking isn't the problem. Roman is the problem. Let's be perfectly honest about this. If Daniel Bryan had Roman's booking no-one would complain because Bryan is universally liked. I don't think people will like Roman even if they tone down his booking. So why should they?



Why is Austin and what worked 20 years ago being used as an example for Roman Reigns right now?

I mean just a minor digression before we get to the facts but you get how using a 20 year example in a different media landscape is kind of fool's gold, right?

Anyway here are the actual facts.

Between TV and PPVs Austin had 242 matches. 137 wins- 73 losses or rather he had a winning percentage of 56.6 which is actually lower than what he had in WCW as an upper mid carder.

Roman Reigns has 276 matches between TV Shows and PPV where he's 192-65 or rather he wins 70% of his matches. 

I'm sure Roman's actual likability plays a factor but the booking is the biggest issue.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> I'm glad I didn't watch this PPV.The card was the worst of the year.
> 
> I've lost all hope with Sasha.



Yeah I watched some of the matches from my phone hahaha.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I haven't lost hope with Sasha.  But they should definitely give her a few weeks off.  We shouldn't see her again until 2017.

I know I always try to be optimistic.  I come in here predicting a great Raw or Smackdown every week.  But I can't do it right now.  I would be stunned if we got a good Raw tonight.  This seems like a throwaway show to me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Doing some X-Mas shopping and I'm trying to get something Sasha Banks related off of Amazon just because WWE.com marks shit up and Prime. Anyway Sasha's toys are like 30-40 dollars and everyone else is like 15-20 dollars amongst the woman. I think Bayley is the only other one that's even close to as expensive. It's literally cheaper to get Sasha's costume jewelry than it is to get her toy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Wrong thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Woops lol. Had the trump thread in another tab.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I was going to buy a Sasha shirt when she won that feud last night.  It seemed like a good way to celebrate.  Instead she loses the feud.  And the finish made Sasha look weak.

I even wonder if the result of this feud means that they need to tweak her character?  Can she really continue to call herself the boss?  Or has she lost that right??


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2016)

smh Vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Doing some X-Mas shopping and I'm trying to get something Sasha Banks related off of Amazon just because WWE.com marks shit up and Prime. Anyway Sasha's toys are like 30-40 dollars and everyone else is like 15-20 dollars amongst the woman. I think Bayley is the only other one that's even close to as expensive. It's literally cheaper to get Sasha's costume jewelry than it is to get her toy.



Do you collect them or is this for a sibling? Not throwing shade just curious. Didn't know there was anyone in the thread that did.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> Do you collect them or is this for a sibling? Not throwing shade just curious. Didn't know there was anyone in the thread that did.



Christmas gifts for the family. I stopped collecting the WWE figures when they switched from the ones with  malleable limbs to the ones that had joints for the titantron figure.


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2016)

Cool. Do you collect them to sell years later or just to have.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

I tried collecting my cousin's wwf toys but they were so beat up and scratched up that I just ended up giving them away.



Flow said:


> smh Vince


lol poor coachmen. i remember hearing about this story before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> Cool. Do you collect them to sell years later or just to have.



Just to have, I didn't know they had value for like years just due to how bad business seemed to get in the mid-late 2000s and then there's the sentimentality component to it. Wrestling is/was really big in my family, like my dad's father use to take him to the Garden to see Backlund/Hogan, actually flew to Chicago for Starcade 87, my mom's father use to sneak into the Garden to watch Bruno, and my uncle took me to tons of shows at the Garden, I was there the first time Austin laid hands on Vince. So there's a story and some significance to some of the toys that's beyond let me get a quick $300.


----------



## EJ (Dec 19, 2016)

damn, i remember hearing everyone went crazy when Stone Cold stunned Vince. You were there for that?  nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Heh, I have some WWE merchandise but none of them are figures, mostly VHSs and DVDs of events.    Though I do kick myself for not buying some of the old figures back in the late 80's when given the chance.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think I have any wwe thing that's rare.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Are we going to see Emma tonight or what?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Flow said:


> damn, i remember hearing everyone went crazy when Stone Cold stunned Vince. You were there for that?  nice



I was really young though, I mean I didn't even really remember that was the exact show, I was like 5 turning 6, I remember making the signs for it though. Actually have started watching the Raw's from 1997, now that the Network has an up next function. 

I really miss Undertaker's old promos shit is hilariously bad in the most 90s way.



Rukia said:


> Are we going to see Emma tonight or what?



I think we're going to start getting new arcs in the divisions or something that propels us more toward Mania because right now everything is still needing to be booked into sense. Lots of disparate pieces to the point where only Rollins/HHH is known.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Are we going to see Emma tonight or what?



Emma isn't coming.

Emma will never come.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Emma isn't coming.
> 
> Emma will never come.


Sucks for her bf.



SoulTaker said:


> I was really young though, I mean I didn't even really remember that was the exact show, I was like 5 turning 6, I remember making the signs for it though. Actually have started watching the Raw's from 1997, now that the Network has an up next function.
> 
> I really miss Undertaker's old promos shit is hilariously bad in the most 90s way.
> 
> ...


I finished all of 97' RAW and NItro a few months ago. (I had a LOT of free time) I think 97' WWF might be my favorite year along with 2000.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2016)

*From Now Until WK11, You Can Watch Every January 4th Tokyo Dome Show on NJPW World Without Subscribing *

A Banks Statement


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I actually think I know how the return will go.  It will be sort of like Neville's return.  Charlotte will have a victory celebration promo.  And then she will start bragging about how no one is worthy of her time.  And Emma will come out and start beating the hell out of Charlotte.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank God RAW is tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I wish we had two episodes of Smackdown this week instead tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

@SoulTaker what do you think of the Rusev/Cass match from Roadblock?  Did being in the match hurt Cass?  Do you have any idea why the WWE thought that the count-out finish was a good idea?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a few shirts and Sami's flap cap. The latter looks shit on me tho.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I wish we had two episodes of Smackdown this week instead tbh.



After last night's card I feel that. Smackdown not winning the ratings war but I definitely feel that it's more interesting. RAW has some work to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

TLC was better than Roadblock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The Cena/AJ feud continues!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember the $1 bet Jericho and Christian had about Trish and Lita!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

hunter's creepy face and nikki's predicament makes this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Cesaro by the way was fucking great last night.  Cesaro did what he always does.  He came out to a very mute reaction from the crowd.  They weren't that into him.  By the end of the match, the crowd loved Cesaro.  And I have seen that so many fucking times now!

With the brand split, this guy should be in the world title picture!  It is inexcusable to continue to waste him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> hunter's creepy face and nikki's predicament makes this.


Is that when Brie was feuding with Stephanie?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I was fucking stupid last night!  I thought maybe we were seeing the evolution of TJ Perkins!  I thought maybe he had learned from his feud with Brian Kendrick!  And then this fucking chump voluntarily releases his finisher when he has Swann fucking beat!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I was fucking stupid last night!  I thought maybe we were seeing the evolution of TJ Perkins!  I thought maybe he had learned from his feud with Brian Kendrick!  And then this fucking chump voluntarily releases his finisher when he has Swann fucking beat!


I called him out on it too. Hope they bring it up on RAW and chide him for being an idiot and its used to build some character for him. Knowing WWE though...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Opening up Raw with KO and Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Columbus, Ohio?  Okay, it is a nice town.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Raw is Jericho!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Hmm, out comes Foley.   What is he wearing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Ahh its the Christmas episode of RAW isn't if. FFS I thought we were past this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

What?  Mick is supposed to be off tonight!

Here he comes though to ruin another segment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, out comes Foley.   What is he wearing.



Right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Wtf is this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Jeez, what the hell Foley.   Put the coat back on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

He botched the cheap pop.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

What happened there?!  Mick doesn't know what town he is in?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

The fuck, a Jericho in a cage match.   Dammit, I thought they were done with this WCW crap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> He botched the cheap pop.


That was a big fuck up.  Pennsylvania and Ohio have a rivalry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

This segment is great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Dammit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Russo would be cringing at this shit


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Foley probably just fucked his knees doing that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Russo would be cringing at this shit


It is the Christmas episode.  But still pretty cringeworthy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Is he going be suspended there all night?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

Roman gets another title match



Anyway. Like I said, it'll be Jericho v Owens v Balor at Mania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

It would be kind of interesting if Jericho spent the entire episode of Raw up there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is he going be suspended there all night?



GOAT RAW.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

100 pounds slimmer Mick jumped down from the top rope with ease.

Foley vs. Strauman at Wrestlemania confirmed.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Nothing worse than a caged Canadian.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

They did this with Paul Ellering at the last NXT Special


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is he going be suspended there all night?


Not all night.  Remember.  Foley announced that Owens and Jericho would face Rollins and Reigns tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is he going be suspended there all night?


Nah. We still gotta have JeriKO vs. SHIELD - 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> They did this with Paul Ellering at the last NXT Special



Yup and guaranteed Jericho will drop a weapon from the cage exactly like Ellering did.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Damn this is extra....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Lol, they should have kept him there for the most of RAW.   Would have been gold.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Yup and guaranteed Jericho will drop a weapon from the cage exactly like Ellering did.


The weapon didn't play into the finish though.  It was launched into the crowd.  (Probably an accident.)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Rusev ain't got time for nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Yup and guaranteed Jericho will drop a weapon from the cage exactly like Ellering did.



What if Sami gets sick of Foley's bullshit and helps Owens win, effectively joining Jeri-KO


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Cass was exposed on the mic the week Enzo was hurt.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Rusev save us from these heels


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev ain't got time for nonsense.


Rusev saved me from that promo.  He couldn't be more over as a babyface imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Cass coming out strong.  So how long before the legit singles run then.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

RUSEV hears there promo and comes out yelling L:SDJFSILH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Man Enzo a bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

lmao Rusev with that L.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2016)

So Big Cass and Enzo are the heels right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Alright!  Rusev is on a winning streak!


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So Big Cass and Enzo are the heels right?


They should be

"how dare you stop my friend from trying to fuck your wife"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

So once again, how is Rusev the Heel?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Damn, Sasha's fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuck this!  Give her the night off!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

2 Seconds 
Someone needs to make that a chant


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So once again, how is Rusev the Heel?


Maybe we are overthinking it?  Maybe Enzo and Cass really are turning heel; instead of New Day?  I think Enzo and Cass would do well as heels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

ruh ro.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Sasha vs. Nia gonna be nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

So Jax comes out instead of the champ.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Nia Jax gonna come out and wreck Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

This is what I told you guys.  It is hard to call Sasha the Boss now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Still wondering how she went from this to being Nia Jax now?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Nia beats Sasha, then Nia beats Charlotte then Asuka comes up and beats Nia for the ship.

Asuka is far and away the best women's wrestler on the roster. She's actually one of the best wrestlers i've ever seen.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

In comes Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Nia is a botch machine.  Big downgrade for Sasha to be thrown into this program.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Bayley to rescue?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

oh shit. beat down


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still wondering how she went from this to being Nia Jax now?



Maybe started from the car accident she had with the Rock's mother and the training to build her up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Good way for Nia to draw heel heat.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh shit they might be burying Sasha for real .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

At least we are getting new feuds. I'm guessing Bayley/Charlotte now for RR. Might actually get hyped for Nia/Banks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Sasha lost her smile


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

shit beat down


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Where's Bayley? Some best friend.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Bayley didn't want any Legend.  She got squashed a few weeks ago!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

So Fox now a valet then?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still wondering how she went from this to being Nia Jax now?


What the FUCK?!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

But those are literally SD's titles with red strapping?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Honestly Foley does not pull off the Bee Gees look well. 

And the Raw Tag titles go from copper to silver.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

They finally got rid of the penny belts. Bout time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Ugly belts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Braun don't give AF about your families


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh shit.  Monster on the loose.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Love Aries on mic for Crusierweight matches.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Monster on the loose.


It'd be a shame, if there was a Monster (abyss) to counteract him.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

...............those belts are shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Welp. Cole said Smackdown not Smackdown Live. Expecting to see that on RAW WTF Moments tomorrow.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Alicia Fuuuuuucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> ...............those belts are shit


I agree.  Hate all of the red strap belts.  They better not change AJ's title to a blue strap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> Alicia Fuuuuuucks


That is what I heard Noam Dar say too.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe Smackdown isn't Live


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That is what I heard Noam Dar say too.


I'd fuck her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

So they are keeping Fox out of the ring by being Cedric's valet.   Ok, that'll work.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Dar being creepy AF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Luke Harper is in the main event tomorrow??


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Hate all of the red strap belts.  They better not change AJ's title to a blue strap.


I hope not either, but they will do it when Cena wins #16.


Rukia said:


> That is what I heard Noam Dar say too.


Yeah he did again, and again and again.



Gibbs said:


> I'd fuck her.


Join the club


Lord Trollbias said:


> Dar being creepy AF


Its hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

@Legend


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

New Day calling out Charlotte


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Goddamn Big E


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Lol I had no idea that New Day lost the belt. 

They let them hold it to erase those old guys who had the record and then took it off ha!


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

The Club 4 Lyfe.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Big E is Savage


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if New Day goes on a bit of a losing streak here.  There might be some sort of angle where they have lost their mojo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> The Club 4 Lyfe.


The Club.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Actually digging the Dar/Alexander feud just because its funny AF seeing Dar being such a creepy fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 19, 2016)

The biggest problem I have with the New Day losing the titles is that it feels like a rehash of the Nikki Bella/Charlotte angle where Nikki broke the record for longest Divas Title reign and then immediately lost the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

lol these guy swill probably hold the belt until WM.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like New Day isn't going heel.  They immediately went back to making Sheamus unlikable.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually digging the Dar/Alexander feud just because its funny AF seeing Dar being such a creepy fuck


At least they are trying to give cruiserweights a storyline.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Shaemus is stealing everyone's gimmick


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

lmao this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

What's going on here?  Is this going to turn into a match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

I love Gallows's casual "nerds" line


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh shit we getting all the tag teams. I like this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Gallows and Anderson are jobbers.  Why are they still considered in the title picture?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Cringy opening segment aside, RAW has been pretty solid so far


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

The Club are highschool bullies and I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

NXT could really use the Shining Stars, Ascenscion, Vaudevillains and Golden Truth

they could sure use a Jack Swagger and Apollo Crews as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

We must be about to get our usual 4-5 team tag match


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Damn I imagine how New Day feels after losing the belt immediately after that "black excellence" Twitter spat .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

So I'm guessing we are getting a 4v4 after the break


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn I imagine how New Day feels after losing the belt immediately after that "black excellence" Twitter spat .


And Sasha!  WWE is racist asf!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh shit we getting all the tag teams. I like this.



Yeah New Day held teh titles for so long it still feels kinda fresh.



Rukia said:


> And Sasha!  WWE is racist asf!



Thought didn't even cross me. Oh gosh .


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The Shining Stars are a decent mid-tier tag team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Gallows and Anderson are jobbers.  Why are they still considered in the title picture?


Because who else is there? That's how trash raw's tag division is.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Entertaining multi tag match.  So they are recapping how Raw started.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Jericho will be speared or pedigreed to finish the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Enzo and Cass are heels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Fuck Paige
Marry Becky
Kill Charlotte

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

So.. How much of Smackdown's writing is Cena controlling? You know he's got Daniel Bryans' ears.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

This is basic Thuganomics!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Enzo in sensitivity training.... why do I get this feeling we'll be seeing Dr. Shelby again.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Neville time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Neville is like a smaller Strowman right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm liking where they are going with Neville right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

Neville is on fucking fire right now holy fuck. Even that Dragon Gate reference was on point.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Finally someone in the division is showing some emotion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 19, 2016)

PAC so OP right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Damn. Neville is fucking dominating


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Sensitivity Training should be a good segment


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

That made Kendrick look good too tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Mama Brooke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

The counselor looks like Layla for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 19, 2016)

Wait, isn't Sin Cara apart of the Cruiserweights?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Uh oh.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Mark Henry should go out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Dammit, Sin Cara I can understand but now Titus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Titus is a dumbass.  He had a chance to escape.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Sin Cara is dead.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Think they need to send Strowman to Anger Management


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

WWE is doing a really good job booking Strowman as a monster right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Strowman vs. Roman is so fucking obvious right now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Luke Harper is going to smash Dean Ambrose tomorrow night!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Strowman vs. Roman is so fucking obvious right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Alexa is best for business.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

I want this:

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

This is Jericho's best run. If you disagree, fite me irl.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Owens/Joe/Balor for the Universal Title at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlotte ditched Dana again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Sasha should have won at Roadblock.  But I would applaud Charlotte if I was in the building.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Charlotte ditched Dana again?


I think we could see it die off.  The WWE is de-pushing Dana.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlotte's hair is bad again.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is Jericho's best run. If you disagree, fite me irl.



Send your location via PM.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Mickie James?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlotte is a great heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> Mickie James?


Mickie is going to b on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Bayley doesn't deserve to be at the front of the line.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Send your location via PM.



I would but I dont want you to fedex me a Roman cutout


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie is going to b on Smackdown.


Mickie attacked Nikki.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

FUCK I missed Neville!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

Starting the Bayley/Charlotte feud then.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Strauman doing tonight exactly what Samoa Joe did several weeks ago. Could be coincidence, but looks like the Raw writers are taking from the NXT writers a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlotte is right.  Bayley is a fan.  Not a competitor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> FUCK I missed Neville!



he looked convincing as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Charlotte is right.  Bayley is #4.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I would but I dont want you to fedex me a Roman cutout



I was going to send you a signed Roman shirt but now you go shirtless.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Kuya said:


> he looked convincing as fuck


I bet he did, WWE been sleeping on Neville. Glad they're finally letting the beast free.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Wait. Is this is a title match?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Bayley's offense stinks.  She can't beat Charlotte in realistic fashion.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. Is this is a title match?


No.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. Is this is a title match?


Nope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

The chemistry isn't there in this match so far.


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2016)

Something about that move


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Legend said:


> Something about that move


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

No Emma tonight.  Might as well send her to NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Sloppy match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Bayley has struggled on the main roster.  Maybe she can put on a good match when she has wrestled Charlotte at a hundred house shows?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

And Enzo has been an asshole during this segment!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> This is Jericho's best run. If you disagree, fite me irl.



His heel run after he showed how much of a hypocrite HBK and most WWE fans were is better imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Rusev beating the shit out of Enzo is so so good


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Why are they beating up on Enzo? Rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2016)

So Rusev found a friend in this stupid skit.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 19, 2016)

Enzo is exactly what the youth want to see.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Payback for that rude promo at Roadblock!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I guess that's a semi heel position for Rusev with this attack.  Bust considering everything still a million times more face than Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Is Enzo dead?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

If you don’t learn to be a more sensitive, caring individual, Rusev will BEAT THE DOG SHIT OUT OF YOU


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Is Enzo dead?


Is it me?  Or have a lot of people been destroyed this week?  Strowman attack, Rusev attack, Nia attack, and Neville attack!


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

at least Jinder will have something to do.

they can make a decent tag team, or Rusev can take him under his wing and build up Jinder a bit


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

It does seem to be a recurring theme here on Raw,


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Neville is going to be on 205 live tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Jojo looking fine.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Jericho makes all of the other wrestlers break character and laugh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Wonder how Reigns will end up looking strong again on RAW this week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Also how wasted is the US Title right now? Every member of the SHIELD has had it and every one of their reigns have been awful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I expect Rollins to be in the Royal rumble match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also how wasted is the US Title right now? Every member of the SHIELD has had it and every one of their reigns have been awful.


The US title needs a champion like the Miz to be honest.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

in before Roman is defending the Universal and US belt in two separate matches at Wrestlemania

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Kuya said:


> in before Roman is defending the Universal and US belt in two separate matches at Wrestlemania


No bullshit here but other than the rematch vs. Rusev has he actually defended it?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Against Jericho once?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Against Jericho once?


Oh shit yeah. Damn you know its been a tragic reign when I can't even remember a Jericho title match.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The US title needs a champion like the Miz to be honest.



Cena was an awesome U.S. champ. Randy could have been a good one, but i like where he is at right now with wyatt family. It's gotta be on someone with a lot of momentum like Braun or a veteran like Hall of Pain Version Mark or Skinny Big Show that people can chase. 

OR

they can put the U.S. title on New Day and all 3 of them can defend it for a long time like they did the tag with Big E primarily being New Day's champion of choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Rusev should have just kept the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I would like to see KO and Jericho win, even if it is cheap.  They get humiliated every week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok what's with the pan shots to the kids in the audience?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I hate the audience reactions.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

Cesaro should get the US Title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2016)

recommend me something guys, have had some really boring weekdays since the wrestling addiction was given up


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)

RAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

OH HELLO BRAUN. No honestly. THANK YOU BRAUN.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

lel. plantin dem seeds.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes!!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Throw Roman back in there!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

Wow... An actual... Logical ending...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Throw Roman back in there!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas Columbus!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok what's with the pan shots to the kids in the audience?


A new Dunn production.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2016)

Strowman is what B0rk should've been since his return.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> recommend me something guys, have had some really boring weekdays since the wrestling addiction was given up


Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hajime no Ippo



Thanks dude


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2016)

RAW was pretty decent tonight. The opening segment was a bit cringe though was sorta funny. Big Cass getting himself DQed was an interesting turn. Sasha looked legit devastated by the loss which is good and setting up the feud with Nia. Noam Dar was hilarious with his creeper angle and we actually have a non-title Cruiserweight feud. Tag match was solid. Neville keeps looking good and Kendrick played his intelligent, manipulative veteran role well. Charlotte/Bayley match was sloppy but the finish was creative enough to give Bayley a win but have it be controversial. Rusev demolishing Enzo will never get old and I guess he'll team up with Jinder (who beefed with Enzo all through Sensitivity Training (which was funny BTW and gave Darren Young and Bo Dallas screen tiime)) to face Enzo n' Cass at RR. Strowman interrupting matches and demolishing people was good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

Raw has some new feuds coming down the pipe.  So there was a fresh quality to the episode; a quality that has been missing for months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks dude


No prob. That should hold you over for a while and its a great series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I do wish the wwe was handling Cesaro and Sheamus differently.  It was a better story for that bar fight to bring them together.  So to see them at odds is disappointing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

This is great analysis.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

GOOD THING I DIDNT WATCH RAW VINCE U DUMB PIECE OF SHIT ROMAN VS KO AGAIN FUCKING AGAIN U CAN SUCK MY DICK VINCE PLAY WITH MY BALLS A LITTLE. IM SICK AF AND READING TONIGHTS RAW GAVE ME FUCKING CANCER I MAY NOT WATCH RAW ANYMORE THANKS TO THIS PURE BULL SHIT THATS BEEN COMING ACROSS MY TV THE LAST FEW MONTHS. IM IN MY EARLY 20S FEELING LIKE I WENT TO MULTIPLE WARS WITH THIS SHIT.

THEN I FUCKING SEE ROMAN N SETH BEAT UP KO N JERIXHO AGAIN AT THE END VINCE U FUCKING 70 YESR OLD PILE OF WEALTHY OUTTA TOUCH DOG SHIT. WEVE SEEN ROMAN BEELAT THE SHIT OUTTA KO THE LAST 5 WEEKS TO CLOSE THE SHOW. CAN YOUR FUCKING CHAMPION GET THE LAST LAUGH U FUCKING ASSWHIPE? 

IM NOT WATCHING RAW ANYMORE. THOSE 3 HOURS WERE SPENT WISELY.

IF YOU THINK THIS IS DECENT OR YOU ALWAYS END UP SAYING "AH COME ON WELL AT LEAST THIS HAPPENED" YOURE PART OF THE FUCKING PROBLEM AND YOU ARE WHAT WWE TARGETS. EASILY ENTERTAINED BECAUSE YOU ARE A WWE MARK WITH EDUCATION THAT EQUALS A MOUSE CRAWLING IN MY FUCKING KITCHEN.

IM FUCKING TIRED OF THIS SHIT.


I MIGHT NOT WATCH SMACKDOWN EITHER. I MIGHT JUST GO HANG OUT WITH DEAN AMBROSE SINCE WE LIVE IN THE SAME FUCKING STATE AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT HOW WWE HAS TAKEN OUT ALL OF THE FUN ON HEING A WRESTLING FAN.



FUCKING COCK SUCKERS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> GOOD THING I DIDNT WATCH RAW VINCE U DUMB PIECE OF SHIT ROMAN VS KO AGAIN FUCKING AGAIN U CAN SUCK MY DICK VINCE PLAY WITH MY BALLS A LITTLE. IM SICK AF AND READING TONIGHTS RAW GAVE ME FUCKING CANCER I MAY NOT WATCH RAW ANYMORE THANKS TO THIS PURE BULL SHIT THATS BEEN COMING ACROSS MY TV THE LAST FEW MONTHS. IM IN MY EARLY 20S FEELING LIKE I WENT TO MULTIPLE WARS WITH THIS SHIT.
> 
> THEN I FUCKING SEE ROMAN N SETH BEAT UP KO N JERIXHO AGAIN AT THE END VINCE U FUCKING 70 YESR OLD PILE OF WEALTHY OUTTA TOUCH DOG SHIT. WEVE SEEN ROMAN BEELAT THE SHIT OUTTA KO THE LAST 5 WEEKS TO CLOSE THE SHOW. CAN YOUR FUCKING CHAMPION GET THE LAST LAUGH U FUCKING ASSWHIPE?
> 
> ...



not sure if you're making fun of me or not


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Save_us.Braun


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not sure if you're making fun of me or not


Nah I'm really pissed and tired of Vince insulting my intelligence. I won't watch a wwe show unless I hear its really good then if not I won't watch till rumble. Watching wwe obviously a waste of time.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> GOOD THING I DIDNT WATCH RAW VINCE U DUMB PIECE OF SHIT ROMAN VS KO AGAIN FUCKING AGAIN U CAN SUCK MY DICK VINCE PLAY WITH MY BALLS A LITTLE. IM SICK AF AND READING TONIGHTS RAW GAVE ME FUCKING CANCER I MAY NOT WATCH RAW ANYMORE THANKS TO THIS PURE BULL SHIT THATS BEEN COMING ACROSS MY TV THE LAST FEW MONTHS. IM IN MY EARLY 20S FEELING LIKE I WENT TO MULTIPLE WARS WITH THIS SHIT.
> 
> THEN I FUCKING SEE ROMAN N SETH BEAT UP KO N JERIXHO AGAIN AT THE END VINCE U FUCKING 70 YESR OLD PILE OF WEALTHY OUTTA TOUCH DOG SHIT. WEVE SEEN ROMAN BEELAT THE SHIT OUTTA KO THE LAST 5 WEEKS TO CLOSE THE SHOW. CAN YOUR FUCKING CHAMPION GET THE LAST LAUGH U FUCKING ASSWHIPE?
> 
> ...


Wow uuuh yeah I mean its the same old fuckin shit as always but for some reason I found raw to be okay tonight. Guess they've beaten me enough with how bad it is that I can tolerate it. lol


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Best thing from Raw. Noam Dar "Alicia Fuuuuuucks"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> Save_us.Braun


Thank you Neville!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> Best thing from Raw. Noam Dar "Alicia Fuuuuuucks"


Creepy Noam Dar..


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Thank you Neville!


Him too 


Rukia said:


> Creepy Noam Dar..


In the words of WCPW General Manager, Adam Paccitti, Leader of the Paccitti Club "You Love It"


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

Dar is a piece of shit for coming at Cedric girl but Enzo supposed to be cheered for and sympathized with? Suck my fucking left nut WWE, Dunn, Vince.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Enzo deserved that ass kicking.  He cut a crude and vulgar promo towards Lana at Roadblock.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Enzo and Cass are heels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

From A.V. Club's Review of Monday Night Raw said:
			
		

> First, there's the ongoing story of Enzo being a total dirtbag while his slow-talking friend defends him against an honorable man named Rusev.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 20, 2016)

Vince's booking is still so predictable.

Already called Braun vs BABYGURL for Mania next year.

Braun will most likely win the rumble and Reigns will destroy Steen for the title.

I still got Matt Hardy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

Next RAW, Enzo goes after Jinder's wife.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2016)

i cant take Braun seriously if his finisher is a fucking oklahoma slam


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to give the WWE credit for fixing the Wyatt family.  Orton has been an exciting addition and he has breathed life into the group.  The connection to Orton makes Bray seem protected for once.  And Strowman was removed from the group, and he has flourished on his own.  Harper is in another main event this week!  That is two weeks in a row!  Maybe he will even beat Kane someday at this rate??

This is something that the WWE got right.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2016)

Barrett blames the end of his WWE run on the King Barrett gimmick:


I agree with him there. Not sure wtf WWE was thinking when they changed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Shoulda just kept him as bad news and gave him a decent feud.



Rukia said:


> I want to give the WWE credit for fixing the Wyatt family.  Orton has been an exciting addition and he has breathed life into the group.  The connection to Orton makes Bray seem protected for once.  And Strowman was removed from the group, and he has flourished on his own.  Harper is in another main event this week!  That is two weeks in a row!  Maybe he will even beat Kane someday at this rate??
> 
> This is something that the WWE got right.


Harper is main eventing SD? Hells yeahs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

There is a blank contract for Barrett when he wants it.  Both the fans and the WWE would welcome him back with open arms.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to give the WWE credit for fixing the Wyatt family.  Orton has been an exciting addition and he has breathed life into the group.  The connection to Orton makes Bray seem protected for once.  And Strowman was removed from the group, and he has flourished on his own.  Harper is in another main event this week!  That is two weeks in a row!  Maybe he will even beat Kane someday at this rate??
> 
> This is something that the WWE got right.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Bad News was legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> There is a blank contract for Barrett when he wants it.  Both the fans and the WWE would welcome him back with open arms.


They're not going to do anything with him so why go back?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're not going to do anything with him so why go back?


Wrestlemania.  You can't get that type of emotional high just anywhere.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Paige wrote another love letter to ADR on Instagram.

I know that the WWE is ultra petty sometimes.  But sometimes I am on their side.  I can't wait till Paige comes back and starts jobbing like crazy; getting absolutely destroyed by Dana Brooke on Main Event!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Barrett blames the end of his WWE run on the King Barrett gimmick:
> 
> 
> I agree with him there. Not sure wtf WWE was thinking when they changed it.



Seriously this.  BNB was gold, even if they had to give him a king gimmick they could have just made his "bad news." and twist them into royal bad news or something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Meltzer on Sasha v Charlotte finish: "Vince McMahon had this really "exciting" thing. Sasha was about to win and retain the championship. (...) Vince thought the whole building would go crazy during the countdown and then she would tap at 2 to deflate the entire crowd. Everybody else disagreed."



Nemesis said:


> Seriously this.  BNB was gold, even if they had to give him a king gimmick they could have just made his "bad news." and twist them into royal bad news or something.



The problem with the Bad News thing was that he was getting pops for it so they deaded it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem with the Bad News thing was that he was getting pops for it so they deaded it.



Incredible incompetence on their part. Trying to push the guys that struggle to get over and putting a damper on those that manage to unexpectedly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The problem with the Bad News thing was that he was getting pops for it so they deaded it.


Which is just stupid. You'd think management would be happy their wrestler is getting positive fan reaction. Oh look this guy and his gimmick that we didn't expect to do well has gotten over. Fuck him. That's the same bullshit attitude that is still holding WWE back a lot today. And if his being Heel is the problem just turn him Face or make him a tweener. But Vince gotta Vince.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously this.  BNB was gold, even if they had to give him a king gimmick they could have just made his "bad news." and twist them into royal bad news or something.



Yeah I still remember when he shitted on the legends. I got pissed for a split second, but it was fucking hilarious in retrospect. Idk why they put him in that group.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Barrett blames the end of his WWE run on the King Barrett gimmick:
> 
> 
> I agree with him there. Not sure wtf WWE was thinking when they changed it.


Who else would he blame it on lol? of course WWE fucked it up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Meltzer on Sasha v Charlotte finish: "Vince McMahon had this really "exciting" thing. Sasha was about to win and retain the championship. (...) Vince thought the whole building would go crazy during the countdown and then she would tap at 2 to deflate the entire crowd. Everybody else disagreed."



Wait I'm not getting this.. they disagreed that sasha tapping would take the crowd out or they disagree with Vince's plan overall?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

They probably didn't like that he was getting pops as a heel but they went about it the wrong way. Instead of killing his gimmick they should have just made him more of a heel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Who else would he blame it on lol? of course WWE fucked it up.



They probably acknowledge it in private and laugh lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait I'm not getting this.. they disagreed that sasha tapping would take the crowd out or they disagree with Vince's plan overall?



Hopefully Vince's plan, since again why would Sasha tap out with 2s to go when she basically risked her life a month or so earlier with neck/back injury just to stop Charlotte taking her title?  Makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

The New Day first became WWE Tag Team Champions as a group after beating Tyson Kidd and Cesaro at Extreme Rules 2015, and lost their second title reign to Cesaro and Sheamus at Roadblock: End of the Line.

So basically Cesaro has had no progress in his career,


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

you mean to tell me emma hasn't debut yet


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

The Sasha thing doesn't make much sense.  Literally a month earlier, a PPV collapsed when Sasha lost the title to Charlotte.  The crowd at Hell in a Cell was stunned.  Everyone was puzzled by that finish.  And not in a good way.

Isn't the equal babyface supposed to triumph at the end of a clean feud?  It didn't happen.  And the reason is that they aren't considered equals by the people that matter.  I continue to read stories that Vince is not sold on Sasha and considers her injury prone.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> you mean to tell me emma hasn't debut yet


It really is frustrating.  Even Graves pointed out that we have been waiting forever.  Are they even playing around with the vignettes anymore?  Or are we seeing the same images every week now?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The New Day first became WWE Tag Team Champions as a group after beating Tyson Kidd and Cesaro at Extreme Rules 2015, and lost their second title reign to Cesaro and Sheamus at Roadblock: End of the Line.
> 
> So basically Cesaro has had no progress in his career,


Vince won't push him. He just doesn't see it in him for some reason. Vince just can't spot talent.



WhatADrag said:


> you mean to tell me emma hasn't debut yet


Its a running gag at this point. Haven't they been running these since September?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince won't push him. He just doesn't see it in him for some reason. Vince just can't spot talent.


There is no reason to expect a Cesaro push.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

I wont be able to watch Smackdown tonight

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I wont be able to watch Smackdown tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I wont be able to watch Smackdown tonight


Work come up?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Honestly the tag match is the best way to promote these top matches as opposed to giving them away for free every single time out. The tag team scenario gives previews of possible exchanges as opposed to giving away what the first 2/3rds will usually look like.

Omega has been wrecking the shit out of Okada in the lead up matches. Interest is being drawn to the matches by making every single time the guys who will have that future match feel like a big deal.

I don't think there's much wrong with the way they booked last night except for the fact it's too little too late. That's objectively a good angle that played off the Sami Zayn story as a reason for Braun acting the way he did, but I'm really agitated by every heel is in on this secret partnership bs. I really can't stand that trope.

I don't think Emma not debuting is that bad since they seemed to be setting up a new arc in that division and tbh they're using this to get Emma heel heat in the same way they got Eva heel heat.

But again the biggest issue with Vince as a promoter and booker is that guys have to do what he wants and only what he wants, he can't let something develop if it wasn't from his system there'll always be professional jealousy. He clearly cools down talent. Not to say Vince doesn't want guys to succeed, he just wants them to succeed on his terms as opposed to seeing them succeed at all, case in point Roman Reigns is still a face despite getting the worst live reactions of any number 1 babyface in the company's history.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Work come up?



Yeah I have a busy day tomorrow starting early as shit. And WWE shit is usually very late here.

Perv on Bliss for me saf


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It really is frustrating.  Even Graves pointed out that we have been waiting forever.  Are they even playing around with the vignettes anymore?  Or are we seeing the same images every week now?



This is beyond Brodus Clay levels when he was supposed to be debuting week after week.  Then comes in completely different to what people were expecting.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yeah I have a busy day tomorrow starting early as shit. And WWE shit is usually very late here.
> 
> Perv on Bliss for me saf


Man that sucks. But you do what you gotta do.

Don't worry I'll be thirstin on her lil booty extra hard tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man that sucks. But you do what you gotta do.
> 
> Don't worry I'll be thirstin on her lil booty extra hard tonight.



Enjoy it bruh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

What is WWE doing with Curt Hawkins?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What is WWE doing with Curt Hawkins?



Nothing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Why was he beating Apollo Crews on house shows?  It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Tyler Breeze and Fandango are about to be the new #1 contenders.  I'm calling it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

I laughed out loud last night when Brian Kendrick picked up an unconscious TJ Perkins and gave him sliced bread.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Why was he beating Apollo Crews on house shows?  It doesn't make any sense.



It's a jobber feud it's not supposed to

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

@SoulTaker thoughts on the way Strowman is being booked?


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 20, 2016)

WWE edited out Big E's crack at Charlotte like some bitches. No wonder why ratings are abysmal.

Other than AJ/Owens/Jericho/Gallagher? My favorite wrestlers right now are black.

New Day
Cedric
Sasha
Swann

All are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Vince is a bitch if the rumors about Sasha are true.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker thoughts on the way Strowman is being booked?



I mean there's not really an issue with the booking, I think I already said this is actually the kind of shit they need to do. Braun is pissed about Sami and went to go destroy the other babyfaces he thinks Foley favors. The only problem is that you'd wish it was a bit more nuanced and he just said fuck KO and went after him but only got Jericho.

Idk it's typical WWE, do things half right and fuck up the other half.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Hmm, Styles starting off SmackDown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

20 second match incoming?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Ziggler should try to help Ellsworth.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 20, 2016)

Ellsworth needs to main event Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 20, 2016)

Ellsworth really believed he didn't need Ambrose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Well that was quick.   Now AJ is taking it out on a carcass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Holy shit this crowd is savage.  They want Ellsworth dead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Isn't AJ supposed to be a heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

So Corbin throwing his hat for that title hunt then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Ziggler is such a chump.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Damn, this crowd really is savage.  Screaming "one more time" to Corbin to hit another finisher on Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

This crowd supports the heels.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Dumb babyface.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Didnt we do this like 6 months ago?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Legend said:


> Didnt we do this like 6 months ago?


Yeah, but it is okay.  This is like a one episode feud.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Time for ziggles to get fed to corbin


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Felt like Deja Vu


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time for ziggles to get fed to corbin


You think?  Ziggler already got embarrassed once tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

So Crews vs the Miz again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Miz and Crews had a feud earlier this year too.  You can definitely see some of the challenges created by the roster split.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

True this is deja vudown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Heh, if Ziggler loses to Corbin tonight not only does he lose his spot to challenge AJ but he winds up ending the year as a huge chump.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Really entertaining IC Title match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

So does this end the feud between Cruz and Miz then.  And now Ambrose is up to bat. 

Damn, Miz.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Miz is motherfucking fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Dean & Renee vs Miz & Maryse. come on book it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Whaaat surprised they let miz go there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

The A show is delivering so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Dean & Renee vs Miz & Maryse. come on book it!



I'd be down if they booked that for Mania and just kept those two out of the match. Idk it'd be like face Macho Man vs heel Macho King.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Why do I keep looking for Camel toe on the Diva's?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Coming soon to SmackDown!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Two weeks away.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

That Cena promo was actually pretty sick with the solo horns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

What the hell is it up with these burns.   Damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Carmella is going to smoke these two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

SD>>>>>>>>>> Raw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Again, what's with the savagery tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

A lot of promos going hard tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> SD>>>>>>>>>> Raw


Amazing how the writers still can't do anything with all that talent


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I love how entrances are shorter on Smackdown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Hmm, so Ambrose vs the Wyatts now.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

If you give me a year of training I could probably wrestle better than Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Hopefully Harper looks good here.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

That Cena promo sounded like he died or something


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> Amazing how the writers still can't do anything with all that talent



I think a systematic flaw was doing this 3-2 thing during the draft. Raw would benefit from not wasting a babyface and Smackdown could have used another one. Problem solved when Cena is back but he was gone for 3 months of the split.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

At least give Randy a leather sleeveless jacket. That hoodie looks like he got it from Abercrombie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how entrances are shorter on Smackdown


Or non-existent.  Definitely didn't see Apollo Crews come out.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Thought you guys said harper was main eventing tonight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Ae said:


> At least give Randy a leather sleeveless jacket. That hoodie looks like he got it from Abercrombie.



If they don't have him in something more Wyatt like by Rumble then wait till Mania. Want it to be something awesome and special.



Rukia said:


> Or non-existent.  Definitely didn't see Apollo Crews come out.



Yeah jobber entrance for him. Ambrose sped down to the ring. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Thought you guys said harper was main eventing tonight?



It's what the promo for the episode said.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thought you guys said harper was main eventing tonight?


It was advertised as the main event.  Then we had that Ziggler/Corbin #1 contender match added.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Ambrose with the win and here come the Christmas beat down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Love that ending. Ambrose has to win by a fluke pin, looks wily and Harper looks strong. Wyatts destroy him on some hillbilly Los Ingobernables level shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Ambrose has been taking a lot of beatings lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

And Miz coming to spread more the beat down cheer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Miz v. Ambrose will be a good feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Even Miz gets heat from that beatdown? 

That shit is just next level heeling

SD is fucking amazing tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Seriously.  The babyfaces on Smackdown are fucking embarrassing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Was there even a shitty ass rebound lariat?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't think so.  I think Ambrose just fell out of the ring when he had a chance to do that move.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I thought so too man. This is such an amazing Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Bliss time!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Missed the first hour but read the synopsis on Bleacher Report. SD sounds savage and great AF from what I read.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Miz is on a roll. At least ambrose was desperate with harper


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

WWE making Alexa wrestle in a t shirt to fucking shill


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Who is this Luchadora chick? She's not being booked like a jobber so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is this Luchadora chick?



Becky atleast doing her spots


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

That's Becky Lynch!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, like we couldn't tell who was behind the mask.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol Becky


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, like we couldn't tell who was behind the mask.


Tbh I couldn't tell till the finisher and @SoulTaker pointing it out to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Well it's not the first time an Irish person wore a lucha libre mask.    Anybody remember Sheamus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Lol I got wooorked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Zack Ryder has Janettys


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

Most of these backstage segments are so cringy it hurts. Every wrestlers need mandatory acting classes.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

I want Nakamura, Mickie & Asuka to debut on Smackdown together

Nakamura vs Miz
Asuka vs Naomi
Mickie vs Carmella or inserted into Bliss/Lynch feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Curt Hawkins.  WWE is pulling some people off the scrap heap lately; giving them another chance.  (Well except Emma.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

This fucking Spider gimmick


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Chad Hawkins? C'mon Mauro.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

I thought the guest host would be bad but he hasn't really affected much so I can tolerate him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

So it's spastic vs the ex-Edgehead.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Curt Hawkins.  WWE is pulling some people off the scrap heap lately; giving them another chance.  (Well except Emma.)



I'm pretty sure this Curt Hawkins thing is partially a rib on him because his youshoot is actually mad famous by youshoot standards that is


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Actually, Eva Marie would benefit from working with Mickie the most.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I like how appreciative Ryan Phillipe was about the SD lead in helping to bolster Shooter's numbers. I was mad critical of USA for not doing this with Mr. Robot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Ryder? Really Otunga. Why are you just giving King Ross material.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Yay, Spasms with the win now give him some ritalin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Idk whose worse between Toru Yano and Mojo


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Ryder's injury is devastating for Mojo.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ryder? Really Otunga. Why are you just giving King Ross material.


I was thinking the same thing

I PUSH MY FINGERS INTO MY EYES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk whose worse between Toru Yano and Mojo


Mojo easily. At least I may occasionally laugh at Yano's antics. I just want to shoot Mojo every time he is on screen.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk whose worse between Toru Yano and Mojo


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Who should be on Talking Smack tonight?  Miz and Nikki?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

I missed Cena no lie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

AJ fucked him up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

The Cena music is appropriate because he is coming back as a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

The fuck....


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Carmella X Ellsworth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Carmella and Ellsworth?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mojo easily. At least I may occasionally laugh at Yano's antics. I just want to shoot Mojo every time he is on screen.



Yano gets good match slots and takes up spots on cards. Him being Ishii's tag partner for the tag match sucks.




Lord Trollbias said:


> I missed Cena no lie.



I kind of did too. Idk the US Open run is one of my favorite runs of anyone for any title ever. It's confusing for me.


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2016)

Carmella got that "I'm a heel" hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Love the random pairing right there. Holy fuck the booking tonight is just on another level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Mid key hopes Corbin wins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Love the random pairing right there. Holy fuck the booking tonight is just on another level.


SD writers saw that RAW wasn't absolute garbage yesterday and was actually decent so decided just to fucking murder it tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Ellesworth gonna tap carmella wtf rofl


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm impressed by that Carmella and Ellsworth segment.  I have no idea where they are going with that.  But that is basically the last thing I could have ever predicted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD writers saw that RAW wasn't absolute garbage yesterday and was actually decent so decided just to fucking murder it tonight.



It's crazy how using your talent more intelligently can make the entire product better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a sneaky feeling we might actually get a Triple Threat next week as a result of a false finish tonight. Just a hunch though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

205 Live is must watch tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

So is Ziggler going over or does Corbin go over so Cena can beat him?

Before we get into the burial games just have to point out that Cena put Ambrose over on TV beating Corbin wouldn't destroy that credibility for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I have a sneaky feeling we might actually get a Triple Threat next week as a result of a false finish tonight. Just a hunch though.


Next week has a stacked card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> 205 Live is must watch tonight.



Completely agree

PAC in a WWE ring is going to be nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Completely agree
> 
> PAC in a WWE ring is going to be nuts


PAC???


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Knowing how they book Ziggler.  I can easily imagine him winning.  But taking a phenomenal forearm after the match and being laid out.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Cena v Taker?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> PAC???


Neville


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Otunga is tough to tolerate.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuck I'm missing 205 tonight since my internet was cut. I'm on mobile.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't know who's worse. Otunga or Saxton.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Another good thing about Smackdown.  No crowd reactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I don't know who's worse. Otunga or Saxton.


Otunga. I just HATE his lack of inflection


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Clothesline from Hell


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

AJ should beat Otunga's ass.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

AJ is so done with Otunga


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

I like how AJ is mildly hyping Corbin as a threat by rooting for Ziggler

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Yup. Double count out. Surely has to be a Triple Threat?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2016)

Triple Threat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2016)

Corbin looking strong in this match and next week is a triple threat then.    Well should be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

AJ wins and gets taken out by John Cena after the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I have a sneaky feeling we might actually get a Triple Threat next week as a result of a false finish tonight. Just a hunch though.


Not saying I'm a prophet, but I also did get 100% prediction accuracy for Roadblock on Sunday. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2016)

Sounds like a great smackdown next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Good episode.  Unfortunately, the crowd doesn't care about Ziggler/Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

This can work really well for Kendrick.  He can be the crafty secondary heel that pretends to be submissive, but is really just waiting for the perfect moment to pick his spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> This can work really well for Kendrick.  He can be the crafty secondary heel that pretends to be submissive, but is really just waiting for the perfect moment to pick his spot.



So Starscream

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not saying I'm a prophet, but I also did get 100% prediction accuracy for Roadblock on Sunday. Make of that what you will.


Roadblock was easy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Austin Aries is like Pepper Brooks from Dodgeball on commentary


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Dorado nearly killed himself. Damn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Daivari has the most TV matches of any cruiserweight. This is his 12th.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Love how Bryan and Alexa's dynamic is that of the bratty teenager and the fed up dad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

PAC letting Spanky know what's up. Sowing the seeds.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

That belt looks so fucking huge on Alexa.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope Tajiri comes in and his first opponent is Tozawa who just completely destroys him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

"Alicia Fuckkkkkkssssssssssss"
It kills me everytime


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

Drew Gulak has the most 90s WCW theme


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

I have to give the WWE credit.  I think they have turned this division around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

I wonder how much World of Sport is making them take off restrictions on the cruiserweights


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice of Noam Dar.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

This interviewer is really aggressive!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I have to give the WWE credit.  I think they have turned this division around.


They needed 205 Live. That plus the Dar-Alexander storyline, Aries on commentary, Heel commentary, and Gallagher and his program with Diavari have really helped.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Imagine a feud between Gallagher and Sandow during his Intellectual Savior phase. The class exhumed would be unreal.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Not that the Noam Dar stuff is great or anything.  But it is much better than what they were doing before.  And I am laughing during these segments.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 20, 2016)

That Noam Dar shit is so fucking cringe I love it


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2016)

How was smack down

Missing another wwe event >>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How was smack down
> 
> Missing another wwe event >>


SD was really good this week.  Lots of memorable moments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

The last few minutes of this match have been really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Digging this match so far


Rukia said:


> The last few minutes of this match have been really good.


Yeah. It started off slowly but has picked up in intensity lately.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

That Enziguri though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Good for Kendrick!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Talking Smack!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2016)

Is that Orton in the Santa suit?
EDIT: Nah. Its Rhyno


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2016)

Carmella is a couple of appearances like this away from being a babyface in my book.


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2016)

how the hell is Luke Harper NOT being pushed?

he's nearing the the prime of his life right now probably in professional wrestling and they aren't utilizing him correctly. his arsenal is amazing if anyone hasn't seen his indie work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 21, 2016)

Bayley, Cesaro, and Sami should be on Smackdown...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

aj has been champ 100 days


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Alvarez thinks this is how Vince McMahon will have it set up:

Undertaker vs Cena for WWE title

Reigns vs Braun Strowman for Universal title

Goldberg vs Lesnar

Charlotte vs Bayley for Women's title (blow off of feud)

Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens

HHH vs Seth Rollins

Andre the Giant Battle Royal

Multi woman tag match

Smackdown's women championship

US or Intercontinental title ladder match

Shaq vs Big Show

Both tag team titles will be defended no clue who he thinks what the matches will be. Thinks it could be the right time for Randy Orton to turn on Wyatts.

Also a rumor from another site states AJ Styles vs Shane McMahon is discussed briefly.


All this says to me is we need a hit man out on Vince. Have AJ Styles and have him do stupid shit brehs


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Too far out to be anything other than baseless speculation by Alvarez. I mean Balor isn't even on that card, Nia Jax seems primed to have a program seeing as how she's the Rock's favorite cousin and it's in Florida. 

Personally think we need a few more weeks. I mean if every big 4 is this long 4 hour slog what happens if they put a 5th hour on Mania and can now put 3 more matches on the card for Cruiserweights, Sasha, and to give actual time to some of these other guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh lord 5 hours of shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh lord 5 hours of shit



Wrestle Kingdom will be pretty long as well. They have an intermission though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bayley, Cesaro, and Sami should be on Smackdown...


Sasha, Cesaro, and Sami.  Sasha needs separation from Charlotte for a while.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Smackdown doesn't need women wrestlers though, well definitely not faces yet not with Nicki right there.

I mean just from a face/heel alignment standpoint putting Sasha or Bayley on SD does what? I mean someone is getting jettisoned into limbo with a move like that or Sasha has to play heel. 

Sasha/Charlotte is the most ground breaking women's feud in WWE's history. I think that now that they're being broken apart all that stuff people are clamoring for can happen. Though it's funny since people were worried Sasha was injured like 7 months ago when you couldn't find her on so much as a house show.

Smackdown is much more in need of a mid card face to give guys with future equity like Corbin something to do, to give Miz more foils, to give the Wyatt's more victims.

I think one of Raw's biggest problems is that it makes the viewer aware of how badly they use guys. If you take a Sami and put him on SD that's basically addition by subtraction because it's one less gripe and maybe taking away that negative connotation let's people see positives.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Smackdown doesn't need women wrestlers though, well definitely not faces yet not with Nicki right there.
> 
> I mean just from a face/heel alignment standpoint putting Sasha or Bayley on SD does what? I mean someone is getting jettisoned into limbo with a move like that or Sasha has to play heel.
> 
> ...


Well, I had Nikki going to Raw in my trade scenario.

RAW receives:

Ziggler
Kalisto
Nikki Bella

SMACKDOWN receives:

Sasha Banks
Cesaro

A separate trade would have to be made for Sami.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2016)

How was 205? Again no full internet where I'm at so I missed it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

The main event was really good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

205 live also has a babyface problem though.  I think the wwe fans want Neville to just constantly beat the shit out of these guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2016)

I know I do rofl. Bout time they remembered this man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Chill with all these send so and so places.

Just send some NXT guys like the Revival and Ty Dillinger to SD to be mid card guys plus they will have Mickie James soon and Shelton whenever he's healthy. Plus Cena is back. SD is good. 

Raw just needs to end this Seth and Roman dominating shit. It's truly draining the show when they are always the main focus and getting title shots every month. Raw needs more main event names. Call up Joe and Asuka. Asuka on SD would be a pointless domination. I'm not trying to see Asuka vs Alexis Bliss or Carmella. Asuka vs Charlotte, Bayley, Sasha, Nia Jax sounds fire af. Plus I heard Tamina is coming back to Raw eventually. I know she's not a big name but that's another big girl for Asuka to fight instead of fighting the little cute girls on SD. SD is going to get Mickie James anyways that's a major plus. You also can't forget Shelton is heading there when he's healthy.

Joe for Raw speaks for itself. He's easily a threat for anyone on Raw and any match up with Joe on Raw is interesting. Tell me Roman vs Joe or Joe vs KO or Joe vs Sami don't sound amazing. Plus we can't forget Balor is coming back.

Cesaro is a champion, Sami is finally in a story line, Sasha is feuding with Nia. Why send them to SD?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

They need to make heath a legit mid card guy for good now. They purposely cooled him off for the Wyatts. But since he's not going to win that back he can go single and go back to being the funny guy everyone wants to see win.



Rukia said:


> 205 live also has a babyface problem though.  I think the wwe fans want Neville to just constantly beat the shit out of these guys.


Fuck 205. Of fucking course I found out it was Vince idea. This guy has three hours on Raw but he wants to spend that on friendship and guys going thru tables from Seth and Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

@WhatADrag you seem angry lately dude.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know I do rofl. Bout time they remembered this man.


You would have enjoyed 205 live last night then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Throughout all of the WWE, who's your top five best wrestlers of the year? I mean successful wise but not WWE forcing guys like Roman who's flopped in shit. I mean guys who brought it to the table this year?

Honorable mentions: Joe, Sasha, Charlotte, Sami, DIY. Asuka, KO, Roman, Seth, and New Day

Joe is probably the best heel on the entire roster. But he's fell flat on a lot of matches this year. Everyone on the top five has had a better match than Joe.

Sasha/Charlotte- a great year of matches between them. But the feud was too forced and long.

DIY- They made their names known in CWC now they are know among all hardcore wrestling fans thanks to their feud with the Revival. But they just didn't have better years than my top five

Auska- She's so dominate in NXT she has none. I know it's not fair but I feel like she could only make it to top five if only she was this amazing on the main roster.

KO- A shit ton of great matches, finally became champ. Downside is how he's booked as champ. Really devalued KO

Roman/Seth/New Day- These guys had great years but it was all forced.

5. Nakamura- The main reason why everyone continues to watch NXT. He is must see. Wherever he goes on the main roster he will explode into being a huge guy like AJ has been since his debut.

4. Dean Ambrose- Won MITB, won the title, was Smackdown's first draft pic. In way too many great matches going all the way back from the Royal Rumble with KO, Fast-Lane against brock and roman, Road-block against HHH and so on. 

3. Chris Jericho- A few months in the year people were screaming retirement now he's the best thing on Raw. He reinvented a very long career in a high rate of wrestling. Best character of the year.

2. The Miz- He brought his career back from the dead. Brought back the IC title. Brought back midcard. The Daniel moment. His feud with Ziggler.

1. AJ Styles- Don't need to explain this. He's been the best thing about WWE throughout the year, kept me wanting to watch WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you seem angry lately dude.


Vince been pissing me off lately. The guy really needs to step down.Vince at the moment is just a prime example of a guy being very legendary then being in the game to long ruining his legacy.

Vince made wrestling important and now he's basically killing what he made.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I agree with everything.  I'm not sure that Seth and Roman had good years though.

Seth is still in limbo waiting for HHH.  And his babyface transition has been poor.

Roman had that wellness violation.  He is still hated.  He was in a boring feud with Rusev.  Etc.

Both Rollins and Reigns started the year strong.  But both have tapered off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I agree with everything.  I'm not sure that Seth and Roman had good years though.
> 
> Seth is still in limbo waiting for HHH.  And his babyface transition has been poor.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right. I just felt like I had to mention them since they run Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Roman had his moments though.  His PPV matches with Styles were excellent.  I have no problem going home after work and re-watching Extreme Rules or Payback.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you seem angry lately dude.



I don't blame him. Production for the show high quality, but I personally think there's a lot of issues with the storylines and how "real" the product feels. It's going to be fascinating ot see what the E does creatively in 2-3 years with Reigns and others fighting each other poisonously every single week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill with all these send so and so places.
> 
> Just send some NXT guys like the Revival and Ty Dillinger to SD to be mid card guys plus they will have Mickie James soon and Shelton whenever he's healthy. Plus Cena is back. SD is good.
> 
> ...



NXT is a touring brand now. There's a reason why Nakamura, Ty, and Revival, are languishing down on the Florida loop, they're meant to 'draw' and 'learn', which is laughable when you consider how much tv time Ellsworth has gotten since early November.



WhatADrag said:


> Joe is probably the best heel on the entire roster. But he's fell flat on a lot of matches this year. Everyone on the top five has had a better match than Joe.



Same thing applies to Nakamura probably more so considering the fact it's his work that generally holds back their matches and he has like 1 sure fire 4 star match in this entire run. 



Rukia said:


> I'm not sure that Seth and Roman had good years though.



One was the number 1 pick and had mainstream media telling everyone how amazing in ring he is. Roman mainevented the biggest WM ever and has lost 3 times since the Wellness Violation, not including the Wyatt pin. It's a good year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

One of the largest issues with WWE is that they seem to have lost the ability to book wrestling matches and seem to be really focused on sports entertainment.

The two aren't mutually exclusive but they treat it that way. They have this problem where they try to make every show a show that'll get them back the dwindling viewer base all in one shot. The purpose is simply to create water cooler talk in a society that doesn't see wrestling as water cooler. They're so desperate to look cool and get approval it fucks them up in the end. 

Case in point how Vince and Dunn thought Sasha tapping with 2 seconds would get Charlotte heel heat when it's like no Charlotte existing in Sasha's vicinity gets her heat she doesn't need help from you two old chucklefucks. Or how Reigns/Owens happens on every house show card then again on Raw as opposed to having it be a tag team match where the emphasis is putting heat on their confrontation for the moment to put heat on their future confrontation. 

Omega/Okada have never had a singles match. Okada/Shibata have never had a singles match. New Japan is going to make bank off of these feuds because they slot these guys in tags, trios, 4 man/5 man tag matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Omega/okada has never bad a singles match?!

Mean while we see roman vs KO Seth vs Jericho Every week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Omega/okada has never bad a singles match?!
> 
> Mean while we see roman vs KO Seth vs Jericho Every week.



I'm 99.9 percent sure Nakamura/AJ didn't either.

I mean one of the matches people are least excited for is Goto/Shibata because they feel like they just saw it. Goto and Shibata haven't wrestled each other in singles since 2013. Goto/Shibata went to the same HS and came up through the New Japan dojo together.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm 99.9 percent sure Nakamura/AJ didn't either.



They did in NJPW, shortly before they left.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm 99.9 percent sure Nakamura/AJ didn't either.
> 
> I mean one of the matches people are least excited for is Goto/Shibata because they feel like they just saw it. Goto and Shibata haven't wrestled each other in singles since 2013. Goto/Shibata went to the same HS and came up through the New Japan dojo together.


Why is that? Do they have less dates on tv/ppvs/special events?

It's crazy how WWE is operating shit. A prime example of right now is how WWE wants a big payoff for Charlotte/Bayley at Wrestlemania. meanwhile Bayley has beat Charlotte 3 times on a regular Raw already with the Rumble and Fastlane happening before Wrestlemania. Don't forget the fact all those Raw's in between.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

This is why I find this Crusierweight exclusion from the rest of the roster and 205 live shit stupid. Everyone has wrestled in that division already for basically nothing.

This why Goldberg/Lesnar 2 worked Styles/Cena worked Cena/Taker will work and HHH/Seth will work for the simple fact they aren't wrestling the same match every monday night then on ppv's.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They did in NJPW, shortly before they left.



I could edit that post for context but I think that 95% of the people in here know the match took place and that I was referring to the build of the match.



WhatADrag said:


> Why is that? Do they have less dates on tv/ppvs/special events?
> 
> It's crazy how WWE is operating shit. A prime example of right now is how WWE wants a big payoff for Charlotte/Bayley at Wrestlemania. meanwhile Bayley has beat Charlotte 3 times on a regular Raw already with the Rumble and Fastlane happening before Wrestlemania. Don't forget the fact all those Raw's in between.



They have less shows and I'm sure the exposure aspect plays a part here but there is a clear mandate to make these matches have big fight feels. They have a comparatively smaller roster of just NJPW guys when you start taking out joint guys like the Bucks and freelancers like Ricochet or Cody. 

Exactly its like they really just don't get it. If you're going to put shitty workers on the screen then put the shitty workers on the screen to preserve your big matches. Bayley should be feuding some secondary heel like shitty ass Dana and then getting in tag matches where Charlotte is building heel heat by being a coward. That's like 3 weeks of programming right there.



WhatADrag said:


> This is why I find this Crusierweight exclusion from the rest of the roster and 205 live shit stupid. Everyone has wrestled in that division already for basically nothing.
> 
> This why Goldberg/Lesnar 2 worked Styles/Cena worked Cena/Taker will work and HHH/Seth will work for the simple fact they aren't wrestling the same match every monday night then on ppv's.



I think the spirit of this is correct but the 2 best workers they have signed haven't even wrestled yet so I think that you're reading too much into the everyone has worked each other mentality. I mean Daivari has been in 12 matches since the CWC and Kendrick has been in every title match. That's more egregious than anything else going on in the division.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Agree totally that Bayley and Charlotte shouldn't be facing each other in singles matches.

This is one of the reasons I praised the mixed tag matches earlier this year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Yea but mixed tag matches are garbage in the WWE.

I mean the entire psychology of the match is belittling and dumb as fuck. If you're a heel and you're not in there with your girlfriend why the fuck wouldn't you just not tag in?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

It's imperative that the heel involved is a chicken shit heel.  Like the Miz would be perfect.  He is getting his ass beat so he tags in Maryse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It's imperative that the heel involved is a chicken shit heel.  Like the Miz would be perfect.  He is getting his ass beat so he tags in Maryse.



I mean this is why I'd support something like a Renee/Dean vs Maryse/Dean match. That said I just think the concept as a whole is just awful.

I actually think the women/mixed tag is worse than cruiserweights not interacting with everyone else. You know every other major promotion in the world let's their women wrestle, but every other promotion also creates a line of demarcation between juniors/cruisers and everyone else. 

I mean one of the popular topics of NJPW's tag scene has been that the Bucks should unify the titles and get wins over midcard/utility main event level tags in the higher division because historically the juniours just get wrecked.

I mean whatever people think of Sexy Star her winning the Lucha title or even better Ivelisse's work with Angelico and Son of Havoc in the trios division fighting men. Sexy Star beat the second most OP character in the promotion on a fluke for crying out loud. 

Not saying I want Charlotte or Sasha beating men just saying that it's ridiculous to make them leave without tagging out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Miz was so good last night.  Love that he came back and hit Ambrose with the finale.

Carmella hamming it up as the snitch of Staten Island was also great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I want a state of the WWE segment on the first Raw of the New Year.  I want Vince to call both Shane and Stephanie to the ring.  And I want him to tear into Stephanie for the poor performance of Raw.  Ultimately this will lead to Stephanie firing Mick Foley a few weeks later.

(The WWE may keep Mick around because they don't want him joining that concussion lawsuit.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Meltzer saying bayley vs Charlotte at rumble but not at mania atm


----------



## Kenju (Dec 21, 2016)

when I saw the Miz feud coming i imagined that if they were serious and wanted to take a different direction with Dean, they would add Renee to the feud, but I'm really surprised, didntn't think that they would take the jump and that Dean, who dislikes getting his personal life involved, would be cool with it.

I also fantasy booked him to win the title at Mania with Renee in his corner, and them kissing as his music plays


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Bayley vs. Charlotte won't drag till Mania

Sasha got a big match on the show that's not a title match and now this. Intrigue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Charlotte vs auska?
Charlotte vs ronda?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Meltzer saying bayley vs Charlotte at rumble but not at mania atm



He also said that Cody was challenging Shibata at WK11 and that was the Never Openweight feud. Dana Brooke's push too. 

I cite him too but only the stuff that's obvious/makes sense


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want a state of the WWE segment on the first Raw of the New Year.  I want Vince to call both Shane and Stephanie to the ring.  And I want him to tear into Stephanie for the poor performance of Raw.  Ultimately this will lead to Stephanie firing Mick Foley a few weeks later.
> 
> (The WWE may keep Mick around because they don't want him joining that concussion lawsuit.)



Something in this capacity will probably happen next year. Mick was selected apparently because he was the only person who could make the schedule commitment. But I actually don't want it to happen because it will give kiddies the illusion of things actually changing.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2016)

Ronda vs Paige VanZant at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I hate that Shane/AJ crap you guys mentioned.  Make UT/Cena/AJ triple threat match at Wrestlemania.  AJ deserves better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Foley is going to be written off soon anyway. He either has had or will be having a hip replacement. Poor guy, that apron elbow drop spot probably the largest contributor.



Rukia said:


> I hate that Shane/AJ crap you guys mentioned.  Make UT/Cena/AJ triple threat match at Wrestlemania.  AJ deserves better.



AJ has worked G1 matches against Toru Yano and had to tag with Takahashi, literally 2 of the worst in ring talents on planet Earth. He worked for Dixie Carter for like 10 years. 

I don't think the Shane thing is legitimate but it's not the worst thing a promotion has asked him to do. I really don't like Shane getting offense on guys but after the fact he actually wrecked Roman and Seth it's not messing the kayfabe scale anymore. 

Honestly AJ should screw Taker and Cena to get more heel heat.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

If Undertaker has to win the title at the Royal Rumble, I hope Corbin pins Ziggler next week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

@SoulTaker like me, I suspect that you are disappointed that he lost to Ambrose last night.  But if it is part of a storyline, does that make it more acceptable to you?

Maybe Harper is just going to constantly lose while Orton wins?  And Bray is going to choose Orton over Harper as a result someday?  Orton was losing to Bray because of Harper.  So getting him out of the picture makes sense.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

So I hear Miz vs. Dean is gonna be lit 

Good for Deano. I'll try to catch a Smackdown stream in a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> So I hear Miz vs. Dean is gonna be lit
> 
> Good for Deano. I'll try to catch a Smackdown stream in a bit.


You should.  I think most people liked the episode last night.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2016)

Billie Kay is fine

But her and Peyton Royce will get murdered by Asuka

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

< Not sold on Bayley.  I wouldn't have her locked in to a Wrestlemania match with Charlotte.  I would want to see how the next few months go.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2016)

Im gonna ship Nikki Cross and Asuka, both were looking at each other with come hither eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Don't blame you.  I was shipping Asuka and Mickie during their match.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2016)

This Fatal 4 Way could be really good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> One of the largest issues with WWE is that they seem to have lost the ability to book wrestling matches and seem to be really focused on sports entertainment.



Pretty sure it's the opposite.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

SD ratings improved significantly last night.  SD might beat Raw next week.


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2016)

Shinsuke vs Roode at Takeover

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker like me, I suspect that you are disappointed that he lost to Ambrose last night.  But if it is part of a storyline, does that make it more acceptable to you?
> 
> Maybe Harper is just going to constantly lose while Orton wins?  And Bray is going to choose Orton over Harper as a result someday?  Orton was losing to Bray because of Harper.  So getting him out of the picture makes sense.



I mean it's a different kind of loss in my eyes. Harper lost to a bullshit schoolboy and then proceeded to beat the fuck out of Ambrose with Randy and Bray.  I mean WWE got legit heat out of having people beat the shit out of Ambrose. It was legit.

I don't want this angle to end. I really want them to milk this for a really long time to the point where we're almost begging for it. I mean they could legitimately get the New Day run as far as I'm concerned. I think Angle is going to stop taking indy bookings after Angle/Cody 3. Maybe then we talk about elevating someone else but idk let Randy ride this out even past Mania as far as I'm concerned. You can stash these guys in the tag division then have material for the post Mania cycle.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure it's the opposite.



James Ellsworth
Mojo Rawley

Wrestling Observer Hall of Famer Shinsuke Nakamura does the Florida loop wrestling in front of 250-300 people.

There's many more bullet points I can rattle off but that's a pretty powerful fact imo. 


*Spoiler*: _bullet points_ 




-Brock Lesnar and Bill Goldberg main evented a big 4 PPV and it was/is debatably their most heavily marketed feud of the year. Not promoted, marketed. It's basically the most important storyline until AJ/Taker happens and even then that's debatable. Goldberg claims to have not trained in a ring with like even 3 weeks to go before. Oh and Brock Lesnar Bill Goldberg happened so yeah.

-Braun Stroman is the most protected character on the entire roster. This is considering that Roman basically lost like 12 times all year which amounts to 7.8%.

-Roman Reigns is the protagonist. He can have good-great main event matches but the negative vibe around him as a face is toxic and is not entertainment.

-Kevin Steen is best friends with Chris Jericho and that's literally the most heavily pushed aspect of a Kill Steen Kill whose laid down one apron bomb and looked competent 1 time and that was against Seth Rollins.

Hideo Itami wrestled at these prices and got hurt by a rookie:
$10.00 - General Admission  - Regular Price

$20.00 - Gold Circle  - Regular Price

$20.00 - Gold Circle ADA  - ADA Gold Circle



-Samoa Joe is in NXT and it's been like 2 years.

-One of the most promoted aspects of SD for that week was an appearance by that Sophia Grace thing.

-Shaq is getting a Wrestlemania program.

-Shane McMahon got in legitimate offense on the kayfabe two strongest full time babyfaces on Raw who are supposed to be the future of the company. Shane is almost 50.

-Bayley is one of the best female wrestlers in the world and she can't buy a quality opponent for this company to give her.

-Vince McMahon just booked Sasha Banks to tap out with 2 seconds to go to deflate the fucking crowd what the actual fuck? Like holy hell man he completely shat on wrestling logic.

-Alexa Bliss is the SD Women's champion. I have been raving about this girl since she was on NXT and was with Blake and Murphy in the Freddie Krueger get up with them. She is still not anywhere near these other girls level as a wrestler. Like 3 bad matches with Becky Lynch who has a claim to being the best worker for all the women.

-The US Championship hasn't been defended for like what 40 days? Because they're trying to play Roman off the McGregor storyline?

-Cesaro is in a tag team 

-The Cruiserweights wrestle in 2 different styles between Raw and their show.

-Brian Kendrick has been in every title match

-Akira Tozawa hasn't wrestled yet

-Gran Metalik was one of the finalist and still has not wrestled.

-Daivari has 12 matches and gets mic time to pray on Islamaphobia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Mojo Rawley sucks!  I'm worried he is going to be forced on us as a singles competitor.

He should actually be sent back to NXT if they want to try to go that route.  Try him out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

AJ can make a title match against James Ellsworth seem legit. 

EDIT: welp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it's a different kind of loss in my eyes. Harper lost to a bullshit schoolboy and then proceeded to beat the fuck out of Ambrose with Randy and Bray.  I mean WWE got legit heat out of having people beat the shit out of Ambrose. It was legit.
> 
> I don't want this angle to end. I really want them to milk this for a really long time to the point where we're almost begging for it. I mean they could legitimately get the New Day run as far as I'm concerned. I think Angle is going to stop taking indy bookings after Angle/Cody 3. Maybe then we talk about elevating someone else but idk let Randy ride this out even past Mania as far as I'm concerned. You can stash these guys in the tag division then have material for the post Mania cycle.
> 
> ...




I'm going to go with more focus on wrestling aspect by hiring actual better talent in ring wise but focusing less on creating characters.

Storylines being thrown out the window for 'Five' star matches that lead to no where.

Continuity of top actual wrestling guys being pushed even though some have bland characters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

@kurisu watch 205 live after SD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @kurisu watch 205 live after SD.



aight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Worth it for that devastating red arrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

I just realized how long they've been building up to Renee slapping the Miz with Talking Smack. 

I am certain a different creative team is handling Smackdown. Only explanation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm going to go with more focus on wrestling aspect by hiring actual better talent in ring wise but focusing less on creating characters.
> 
> Storylines being thrown out the window for 'Five' star matches that lead to no where.
> 
> Continuity of top actual wrestling guys being pushed even though some have bland characters.



Who do you mean though? I mean it's not like a lot of these guys didn't have characters before WWE, the characters they have now were tweaked or given to them by VKM. I mean again a lot of what these guys sacrifice in their character is for the sports entertainment aspect. Again I pointed to Kevin Owens going from Kill Steen Kill to Jericho's best friend. There's not rebuttal for the two guys I named on SD.

The closest thing to a 5 star match WWE has had has happened on the Network. I mean literally they threw both out for the Cruiserweights. Charlotte/Sasha were pushed for Sports Entertainment reasons not for wrestling ones. So they could sell things for good PR and the DVD in a few months to a year. 

The top guys, the true top guys of this company are top guys for marketing reasons not for in-ring reasons. The kayfabe strongest guy in WWE has spent 84 seconds in match time over the past 12 years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I just realized how long they've been building up to Renee slapping the Miz with Talking Smack.
> 
> I am certain a different creative team is handling Smackdown. Only explanation.



My theory is that Vince approves it but the writing crew is really good at pitching to him to get on board with their stuff and he probably doesn't watch Smackdown. 

The entrances being shortened just reeks of Vince and Hayes not being involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Who do you mean though? I mean it's not like a lot of these guys didn't have characters before WWE, the characters they have now were tweaked or given to them by VKM. I mean again a lot of what these guys sacrifice in their character is for the sports entertainment aspect. Again I pointed to Kevin Owens going from Kill Steen Kill to Jericho's best friend. There's not rebuttal for the two guys I named on SD.
> 
> The closest thing to a 5 star match WWE has had has happened on the Network. I mean literally they threw both out for the Cruiserweights. Charlotte/Sasha were pushed for Sports Entertainment reasons not for wrestling ones. So they could sell things for good PR and the DVD in a few months to a year.
> 
> The top guys, the true top guys of this company are top guys for marketing reasons not for in-ring reasons. The kayfabe strongest guy in WWE has spent 84 seconds in match time over the past 12 years.



I mean that they got wrestlers who actually could put on good matches but really have more of a wrestling mentality than sports entertainment.

I don't know, there's been a lot of matches that guys here and you have been rating really high so there is emphasis more on wrestling. Cena vs AJ for example. 

But Cena should be credited now for being a good wrestler since he's adapted well now. The only non in ring talent is Roman and obviously looks are still somewhat important but not all.

I feel that we're both looking at the different aspects of WWE or wrestling and feel our side is slighted. When maybe it's gotten better for both I guess.


I don't know I missed talking to you guys about wrestling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

So am I imagining things or is Nattie the Big Show of the Women's division with all these turns? 

-----

"That's why John will never marry you" - Nattie

Bury of the year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

There was a lot of savagery last night.  It was a tv 14 episode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm already rooting for Deano. Good shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Watching Renee Young and Becky Lynch on Unfiltered right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

Mojo is gonna need a while to grow out of his hot tag mentality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

CarmellaxEllsworth

wut?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

kurisu said:


> CarmellaxEllsworth
> 
> wut?


Carmella has found a useful tool.  

I don't know what they are doing with that storyline.  But it is so out of left field, I am interested.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

This has to be JBL's best show on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Someone mentioned this last night.  I do like how AJ was openly rooting for Ziggler on commentary.  It really hyped up Corbin as a monster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2016)

Why do wrestling fans hate stephanie with a passion again? She's got that heat where she won't be loved with the fans until she hasn't been on tv for yearsssssss.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

I think a lot of people are indifferent about Stephanie.  I know I wouldn't applaud or boo if she came out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

Otunga


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

Triple Threat might be alright.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Otunga was really annoying.  For godsakes cut his mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if Daivari saved Dorado there, or if his positioning was off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2016)

Tajiri


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Too soon to put the title on Neville next week?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2016)

Interesting episode of Talking Smack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

powerful


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

Rusev beat Big Cass - DUD


Sheamus & Cesaro beat Big E & Kofi Kingston - ***½


Sami Zayn beat Braun Strowman - *1/4


Seth Rollins pinned Chris Jericho - ***


Rich Swann beat Brian Kendrick and T.J. Perkins - *3/4


Charlotte beat Sasha Banks 3-2 in an Iron Man match - ***


Kevin Owens beat Roman Reigns - ***

the four star streak is over!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Triple Threat might be alright.


You read the latest chapter of One Piece?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean that they got wrestlers who actually could put on good matches but really have more of a wrestling mentality than sports entertainment.
> 
> I don't know, there's been a lot of matches that guys here and you have been rating really high so there is emphasis more on wrestling. Cena vs AJ for example.
> 
> ...



And I'm saying that's kind of ridiculous when Kevin Owens gimmick that he's gotten over everywhere is that he's a dangerous dude who'll powerbomb you on the apron. Now he just does rest holds and depends on Jericho.

I don't know I'm saying point me out a wrestler whose saying fuck you to character because they're actually saying fuck you and it's not Vince's booking just fucking everything up? I mean Sami Zayn got booked in a match where he had to survive 10 minutes to get a win. This is the same guy who wouldn't cheat to win the NXT championship or cut any corners.

Because the matches are good and the booking sucks. That's been the entire point and even then how bad the booking in seeps into matches and leads to really shitty decisions. The majority of people in here get into the Sasha/Charlotte matches but we hate the feud and want them feuding other people. It's not even a problem with them for most people at this point. Then it's stupid shit like Sasha losing in her hometown, hot potatoing the title the way they have. So again that's not for wrestling reasons dude.

I think that if you're trying to generalize into sides that's just wrong, I mean if there are sides here then you don't understand it at all, I mean dude i've seen you make assumptions about a lot of wrestlers such as the Bullet Club and just be completely out of pocket. Idk but the main point is that I don't watch the product to shit on it and I look for positives as opposed to negatives. I mean I fucking love Enzo that's got nothing to do with his wrestling ability and I've been a huge fan of Baron Corbin going back to NXT and he's not Luke Harper.

I mean really honestly how is Owens supposed to play a character when the problem is his character. I zero in on him but he's the main champion and he's not the only one with shitty booking. I mean Chris Jericho is great for a bunch of things that are not between the bells at this stage of his career, how is Rollins being marooned feuding him not for sports entertainment reasons.

So when people go the booking sucks but the wrestling is good it's because we're wrestling fans looking for a positive. I mean you're namesake was one of the most protected champions in years and you harp on a bunch of negativity that's not even all that valid.

Edit: And again tell me this company isn't focused on Sports Entertainment when fucking Ellsworth was going out there even after showing he was a sloppy ass indy who needed AJ to save his life during a Styles Clash. Idk how anyone can make that contention. I mean you can clearly see that Smackdown is way better the past 2 weeks because they made it an entertaining wrestling show instead of sports entertainment bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev beat Big Cass - DUD
> 
> 
> Sheamus & Cesaro beat Big E & Kofi Kingston - ***½
> ...


Those ratings sound good to me.  The one thing I would say is that I think three stars is too high for Jericho/Rollins.  I just thought that match was pretty boring.  2 and a 1/2 or 2 and 3/4 would be a better choice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Those ratings sound good to me.  The one thing I would say is that I think three stars is too high for Jericho/Rollins.  I just thought that match was pretty boring.  2 and a 1/2 or 2 and 3/4 would be a better choice.


Fair. That Rollins/Jericho match was no different from the other matches they had.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2016)

How was nxt?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

*Rolling Stone's 10 Best WWE Wrestlers of 2016*
*10. Enzo and Cass*
Never mind them being mired in a go-nowhere beef with Rusev, or that they haven't managed to pry the belts from New Day (after all, no one has). This smack-talking tri-state duo immediately caught on after graduating from NXT, which – as the Ascension, Tyler Breeze, Apollo Crews, Carmella and others can attest – isn't always easy. Their shtick is juvenile and not always clever, and Big Cass is arguably destined for solo glory down the road, but they are manna from merch heaven and essentially double as tag performers and WWE's in-house hype men. Forget how we're doin' – Enzo and Cass look like they're gonna be just fine.

*9. Seth Rollins*
Dean Ambrose had his time in the sun on SmackDown, and doesn't appear to be going anywhere. And Roman Reigns – critics be damned – has been a fine U.S. champ. But of all three ex-Shield members, Seth Rollins is still the brightest star. He may have spent chunks of 2016 on the shelf and/or without a title, but once the Architect was re-established as a fan favorite, unlocking his full repertoire of in-ring acrobatics, it was if _Raw_ re-deployed a nuclear weapon. The wait for him to claim the Universal Championship will prove long and winding, but worth it when an appreciative arena explodes.

*8. The Miz*
Just ask Cody Rhodes (or, at present, simply Cody), who's been a vocal advocate for Mike Mizanin's commitment and ability. It didn't take Maryse's return to get him back in the company or viewers' good graces. Bottom line is when he's not filming a Marine sequel or off on some other goodwill mission, the Miz shows up at every taping, boots up, does battle and demonstrates why he's resumed his rightful place as the Intercontinental Championship circuit's steady anchor. With John Cena in absentia, the Miz's confidence carrying a non-wrestling segment is that much more vital, but he continues to step up in lengthy endurance matches, culminating this year in he and Dolph Ziggler's terrific blowoff at TLC. Due respect to Rusev and Lana, but Miz and Maryse are the real power couple onscreen in WWE.

*7. Heath Slater*
We see what we want to see. It could be that outspoken fans willed Heath Slater up from squash city and into the posh penthouse life of a _SmackDown _contract and bona fide stint as one half of the tag team champions. Or the whole arc – down to playing on audiences' sympathies – was completely engineered in a writer's room. But before this gets too Westworld-ian, let's agree on this: the one-man band's emancipation from oblivion was overdue, and it's not a novelty. The guy can wrestle, and he's got a gimmick. If Rhyno was recruited to help get the white-trash hokum over in exchange for free airtime to promote his (failed) state-rep bid, no harm done. Made a ton more sense than tasking Slater – who's far more appealing in a 50/50 tandem – as leader of a motley crew. In a post-brand split era, no wrestler need get left behind, especially not one who's got kids.

*6. Kevin Owens *
There were some growing pains for KO after a breakout 2015. He and Sami Zayne burned off their longstanding feud in a series of matches that plateaued somewhat by mid-spring, before Owens was slotted at number 19 overall (!) in the brand-split draft back in July. But fortunes turned once Finn Bálor's shoulder created a vacuum for the WWE Championship (later redubbed the Universal Championship), and for reasons driving the long-term narrative between Seth Rollins and Triple H, and certainly due to it being earned, Owens got to wear the strap. It's been something of a soft transition into being "The Man" ever since, with team JeriKO helping to mask the obvious lack of a natural adversary till Bálor's return. Owens has made the most of it though, feeding off Chris Jericho's charisma while distinguishing himself as a layered antagonist. And bottom line is, for the better part of this year's second half, he was the man to beat.

*5. Goldberg*
Still scratching your head over Goldberg's mauling of Brock Lesnar at_ Survivor Series_. The most polarizing booking decision in recent memory was also the most cynical in some time. Brock doesn't need a scripted win against his good buddy to burnish his standing, nor does it affect his pay. Lesnar is the real deal, and has nothing to prove. Goldberg, on the other hand, talks a big game about having nothing to prove, but it's not like he was coming back to lay down, and he was able to stage a comeback on his terms opposite his ideal opponent, the man he respects more than any other active competitor. We'll see what kind of legs his third act has heading into and (we assume) beyond the _Royal Rumble_, but so far it's been a win-win for Goldberg and WWE,  by this kind of thing before.

*4. Sasha Banks*
It was an erratic 12 months in the wider view, with Banks battling the occasional nagging injury and weathering the usual merry-go-round of TV time that can lead to a sense of dysfunction among the women's ranks. But as is the case in all entertainment, it's about final impressions, and between that rip-roaring _Hell in a Cell_ match with Charlotte and regaining the title from her nemesis, Banks has reasserted herself as force for the _Raw_ brand. Plus, anyone who's been to a WWE live event lately can tell you: She projects major star wattage for someone generously billed at 5-foot-5, and owns every set of eyes in the house. And she's only getting better.

*3. Chris Jericho *
How fitting for Y2J to appear among this ranking's upper echelons following a campaign during which he eked grade-A material out of "The List." As has been discussed here and elsewhere throughout the IWC, the Ayatollah reigned (no offense, Roman) from nearly wire-to-wire, bringing the goods as a babyface in the early months before finessing what could be one last, legendary heel turn for the 46-year-old. This was not the get-me-over guy who laid down for Fandango at W_restleMania 29_. This was a Chris Jericho fired up after a couple thankless part-time runs, reassembling his repertoire of petulant shtick and dead set on staying put in the main event. Although his sneakiest feat in 2016? Playing simultaneous sidekick and sensei to "best friend" Kevin Owens.

*2. Charlotte *
Once papa Ric was out of the pic, the most fearsome woman in WWE (nope, not you, Nia Jax) took the throne and owned it for all of 2016, no matter whether she or rival Sasha Banks held the gold. Like Style, it all clicked when Charlotte was unshackled and encouraged to be mean, calculating and just a wee bit entitled. Her moonsaults don't always land, and her tears aren't always pretty, but Charlotte is a stunning athlete who's raising the bar every week for how commanding a women's champion can be. Banks (who gets her due a couple entries down) and others have been as good as any male or female on the roster, but without Charlotte as foe or foil, _Raw_ would still have been headlined by the boys.

*1. AJ Styles*
He came, he conquered and, most crucially, he stayed healthy. Has there ever been a more cleanly executed transition from eons spent toiling internationally and in TNA to the McMahon clan's big top? In some ways, Styles assumed more of the risk, leaving lucrative and legendary residencies with New Japan and Ring of Honor at age 38 (now 39) to gamble on the no-guarantees pressure cooker of WWE. But what superstar – particularly one who deferred his initial shot with WWE development nearly 15 years prior – could resist the itch to debut as a hotly tipped outsider in the Royal Rumble, let alone get lined up for major storylines with names like John Cena and Chris Jericho? You could argue Styles was primed for success, but the onus was on him to seize his moment, first by flashing teases of world-class technique and then quite literally springboarding front and center as a cocky villain with no one on_ SmackDown_ who could rival his game. He is truly in a class of his own on Tuesday nights, and however the rest of his run turns out, 2016 concretized his reputation as once in a generation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev beat Big Cass - DUD
> 
> 
> Sheamus & Cesaro beat Big E & Kofi Kingston - ***½
> ...



I think in totality the grades are fine but there are definitely some head scratchers. I think the Owens/Reigns match is way too high but this fits the theme of him constantly overshooting Roman's matches by a quarter star most of the time.

I think the Ironman match is too low. Sorry that match is not the same as the Owens/Roman match. Really looks like Meltzer got worked by the angle and didn't grade the match in a vacuum or he hated the 2 second tap out way too much. Idk for a guy who claims not to demerit botches not sure how you hold that as some psychology busting feat that makes it as bad as a match that had a screwy finish and like a 7 minute rest hold spot.

And the tag match should be higher for having a spot no one has ever seen in a WWE ring. Feel like Meltzer got put off by people complimenting Cesaro and was like well I saw that spot in the 1992 Rogyuken(sp?) Hall show when I gave a fuck about wrestling more than MMA. Don't really get why he keeps short changing tag matches.

Granted if he gave Roman/Owens something in the 2s this would make the scaling just right in terms of there being a logical thoroughline through the entire show. Because if that's a 2 then it makes sense he's pessimistic on the matches that were obviously better. It's still an average-ish show and I think Cagematch's ratings make more sense in terms of capturing the actual show. 



7.14 for the tag match
7.18 for the iron man

Seems way more reflective then the extrapolated 6s Meltzer gave it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

ENWMFJSDBFHSBFHD this smiley


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think in totality the grades are fine but there are definitely some head scratchers. I think the Owens/Reigns match is way too high but this fits the theme of him constantly overshooting Roman's matches by a quarter star most of the time.
> 
> I think the Ironman match is too low. Sorry that match is not the same as the Owens/Roman match. Really looks like Meltzer got worked by the angle and didn't grade the match in a vacuum or he hated the 2 second tap out way too much. Idk for a guy who claims not to demerit botches not sure how you hold that as some psychology busting feat that makes it as bad as a match that had a screwy finish and like a 7 minute rest hold spot.
> 
> ...


Why do you think he's rated Roman's matches higher? 
I feel like most of the Roman matches he rated are accurate. One of them might be a bias for me since I was at Payback.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

Not going to dissect that list completely because #1 is so obvious and so right, AJ is the best wrestler on planet Earth.

That said in terms of a WWE ranking I think Miz might really be #2 or at least needs to be higher than Jericho and probably every other active roster heel not named AJ. 

Also it's really hard to justify not having Roman on a top 10 WWE list. Like as much as the conversation about him sucks the dude delivers in the main event more often than not and he never loses. The guy has lost like 8% of his matches in 2016. Idk that's annoying but I'd put him on a list before giving Heath Slater a life time achievement slot as the safest worker.



WhatADrag said:


> Why do you think he's rated Roman's matches higher?
> I feel like most of the Roman matches he rated are accurate. One of them might be a bias for me since I was at Payback.



He rated a Roman Reigns/Big Show match 4 stars when Big Show has like 3 four star matches his entire career? Idk it's just something I've noticed as a trend ever since then. I mean it's not like he's doing it to such a degree where it's egregious in most cases but I think that if he's teetering on a .75 that Meltzer gives him an even number when he can.

I also think that Meltzer likes doing it because it brings more attention to his brand. Ultimately WON is a business and a brand and Roman Reigns is the biggest lightning rod in wrestling. This is the kind of thing that gets people talking about the star ratings, people want to know what Big Dave thinks of Roman. He's not the biggest Roman sympathizer but I also know he doesn't think Roman is getting a fair shake from fans or creative.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

Heath Slater above the Miz??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not going to dissect that list completely because #1 is so obvious and so right, AJ is the best wrestler on planet Earth.
> 
> That said in terms of a WWE ranking I think Miz might really be #2 or at least needs to be higher than Jericho and probably every other active roster heel not named AJ.
> 
> ...



You think AJ will be number 1 of 2016 on PWI list or any other major wrestling related group that hands out these awards people take serious? I just realized PWI doesn't give shit to New Japan.. is PWI owned by WWE or something?

You think AJ could win wrestler of the year at the slammys or would WWE be dirty and give it to reigns?


And a Roman/Big Show 4 star match? I don't even remember them feuding. Crazy how Roman is such a huge star but at the same time he's not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Heath Slater above the Miz??


To be fair Heath put in work rising from a long career of jobber status. You don't see that often.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> You think AJ will be number 1 of 2016 on PWI list or any other major wrestling related group that hands out these awards people take serious? I just realized PWI doesn't give shit to New Japan.. is PWI owned by WWE or something?
> 
> You think AJ could win wrestler of the year at the slammys or would WWE be dirty and give it to reigns?
> 
> ...



I don't rate PWI to be honest. It's just stupid to me, like why is one member of a tag team like 40 spots higher? I think the WON awards are the most legit. I also like the end of year awards the wrestling sites do, like Voices of Wrestling for instance. They have end of year awards but they're WON award voters too. The WON awards are a lot like how actual sports are done and the HOF process is basically like a real sports league.

PWI will usually incorporate 1-2 NJPW guys. This was a pretty good year for NJPW considering what Naito and Omega were able to do. 

I think he could and will likely win wrestler of the year. I mean in a lot of ways he's the most universally praised wrestler on the planet. Like even casuals respect how amazing he is in the ring.

This was maybe the end of last year? It was the last man standing match that KN tried to say was all Big Show and had nothing to do with Reigns because Roman doesn't even contribute to matches on a 40-60 scale.



WhatADrag said:


> To be fair Heath put in work rising from a long career of jobber status. You don't see that often.



I mean you're absolutely right here but the Heath thing is very similar to the Zack Ryder and James Ellsworth really took a lot of heat from him. I mean him and Rhyno were having matches on Main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't rate PWI to be honest. It's just stupid to me, like why is one member of a tag team like 40 spots higher? I think the WON awards are the most legit. I also like the end of year awards the wrestling sites do, like Voices of Wrestling for instance. They have end of year awards but they're WON award voters too. The WON awards are a lot like how actual sports are done and the HOF process is basically like a real sports league.
> 
> PWI will usually incorporate 1-2 NJPW guys. This was a pretty good year for NJPW considering what Naito and Omega were able to do.
> 
> ...


So personally if we go off WON... AJ and Omega have the best chance to win wrestler of the year? Who won last year?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> So personally if we go off WON... AJ and Omega have the best chance to win wrestler of the year? Who won last year?



The Flair/Thesz which is one of the best award names beside the Bryan Danielson award is either going to be AJ or Omega imo. That said I really wouldn't be surprised if Okada and Naito got a lot of votes.

AJ won last year and Nakamura won the year before. Tanahashi had a pretty long streak but I'm not the biggest Tanahashi mark, like even the Suzuki feud that everyone loves I felt like AJ was just better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

Kazuchika Okada is only 29 HOLY SHIT


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

As much as I shit on Meltzer I really do like how he has opened up voting for WON to be like actual real awards. He doesn't just unilaterally decide and it's cool because it's why guys like HHH and Cena have been able to win this award. Lots of different wrestling minds.



WhatADrag said:


> Kazuchika Okada is only 29 HOLY SHIT



Okada is 29
Kento Miyahara is 27
Nakajima is 28

Those 3 guys are the top champions in NJPW, All Japan Prowrestling(Misawa/Kobashi was in this promotion), and Noah respectively. It's a pretty exciting time as these guys seem like the next great dudes but tbh Okada is the only one with real crossover appeal. I think Miyahara might have potential he really reminds me of proto-Nakamura when he had his MMA hair and wore the black leather pants.

Though I feel like NJPW has an inordinate amount of older wrestlers. Like Omega and Shibata are way older than they look.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Kevin Owens beat Roman Reigns - ***
> the four star streak is over!


Owens-Reigns would have been 4 stars if not for the Jericho interference and if he just countered a Spear into a Pop-Up Powerbomb for the 1-2-3

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Owens-Reigns would have been 4 stars if not for the Jericho interference and if he just countered a Spear into a Pop-Up Powerbomb for the 1-2-3



You know the thing about this that really gets me is that people were hot for Owens/Reigns like 8 months ago when it was just them in the ring in a fatal 4 way now they're doing 7 minute rest hold spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> As much as I shit on Meltzer I really do like how he has opened up voting for WON to be like actual real awards. He doesn't just unilaterally decide and it's cool because it's why guys like HHH and Cena have been able to win this award. Lots of different wrestling minds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something about okada man. He has that same swagger naka has but he's only 29. Its crazy I'm starting to get obsessed with new japan. I'm a watch the wrestle kingdoms matches later today to get some more info on these guys. I can't wait for January.

Its weird how Japan has guys under 30 already positioned as the future but wwe most of wwe top guys are basically in their 40s or damn near close to it.

Whoever runs new Japan a genius


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2016)

I thought owens and reigns was pretty good before the interference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Something about okada man. He has that same swagger naka has but he's only 29. Its crazy I'm starting to get obsessed with new japan. I'm a watch the wrestle kingdoms matches later today to get some more info on these guys. I can't wait for January.
> 
> Its weird how Japan has guys under 30 already positioned as the future but wwe most of wwe top guys are basically in their 40s or damn near close to it.
> 
> Whoever runs new Japan a genius



Okada is kind of the wrestling equivalent to a unicorn. Nakamura is a really good comparison honestly.

I think NJPW has a lot of old talent at the top. I'm pretty sure Okada is the only guy under 30 whose going on after intermission unless the ROH title match is after, so the top of their card is a bunch of 30 somethings too.

I think New Japan and Dragon Gate are probably the best booked promotions in Japan. I really want to learn more about DG in particular because they've mastered the multi-man tag format in a way that's really amazing. Like to the point where it's like please steal their ideas Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Okada is kind of the wrestling equivalent to a unicorn. Nakamura is a really good comparison honestly.
> 
> I think NJPW has a lot of old talent at the top. I'm pretty sure Okada is the only guy under 30 whose going on after intermission unless the ROH title match is after, so the top of their card is a bunch of 30 somethings too.
> 
> I think New Japan and Dragon Gate are probably the best booked promotions in Japan. I really want to learn more about DG in particular because they've mastered the multi-man tag format in a way that's really amazing. Like to the point where it's like please steal their ideas Vince.




Multi man tag format? That reminds me.. Am I the only one who finds it stupid that roh has a 6 man tag title?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Multi man tag format? That reminds me.. Am I the only one who finds it stupid that roh has a 6 man tag title?



They got the idea from NJPW and I think you're looking at it from the wrong prism.

You have to understand that the trios format is popular in pretty much every other promotion and has become even more popular as Lucha was seeping back into the wrestling culture. I mean look at a group like The Shield and understand the viability of belts like this.

I mean if you can't give a faction/stable the tag belts and you need to stash them the trios matches are where it's at. It's a good way to get past their prime and/or green workers reps without being dependent on them. NJPW has used it to keep the Bullet Club relevant and to give LIJ something to do as well.

In WWE it would actually be a really good belt to throw into the fray just because it would create an environment where guys like Mark Henry and Big Show could work, not take away a spot, and maybe coach someone up. It also helps to protect guys on the roster from eating pins.

So yeah I'm a huge fan of any form of trios/6 man championships. The way wrestling cards are now you can have like 6-7 titles in a promotion and have it add value to the matches if you're going to have a 4 hour card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They got the idea from NJPW and I think you're looking at it from the wrong prism.
> 
> You have to understand that the trios format is popular in pretty much every other promotion and has become even more popular as Lucha was seeping back into the wrestling culture. I mean look at a group like The Shield and understand the viability of belts like this.
> 
> ...



Hmm my dislike for the 6 man tag might be because of the wwe. The shied was a good example of it being successful. But with wwe failures, tag teams are no different. I mean most people who watch wwe only don't even like tag matches like that. And when we do, we always end up saying one of the tag partners should be in the main event. Its because the main event title scene is the only item that seems to have meaning in the wwe. Plus wwe can over saturate tag matches and not use them to maximum effort. I mean you see it on a weekly basis. 

I guess since I don't have a interest in the tag scene in the wwe. It was a major wtf when I seen it. I'm still not to kin on the concept of 6 man tag. But I'm now just getting into new Japan and roh and how everything works with them. Wwe has things a lot aspects in simpler and vague ways where the casual fan can pick IP easily. I mean its not bad but yeah I still don't know how I feel about it.


Side note: I'm still such a beginner I thought new Japan was a indie promotion.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2016)

I can see how wwe would put a damper on tag teams. Since for almost a decade the division has been shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hmm my dislike for the 6 man tag might be because of the wwe. The shied was a good example of it being successful. But with wwe failures, tag teams are no different. I mean most people who watch wwe only don't even like tag matches like that. And when we do, we always end up saying one of the tag partners should be in the main event. Its because the main event title scene is the only item that seems to have meaning in the wwe. Plus wwe can over saturate tag matches and not use them to maximum effort. I mean you see it on a weekly basis.
> 
> I guess since I don't have a interest in the tag scene in the wwe. It was a major wtf when I seen it. I'm still not to kin on the concept of 6 man tag. But I'm now just getting into new Japan and roh and how everything works with them. Wwe has things a lot aspects in simpler and vague ways where the casual fan can pick IP easily. I mean its not bad but yeah I still don't know how I feel about it.
> 
> ...



It's about the booking though more than the concept. I've made this reference before but WWE is very good at this almost vindictive be careful what you ask for shit. Biggest example of this is the Kevin Owens title run. And I think there's some recency bias in that analysis as Rhyno/Heath was a storyline people cared about and the New Day have a claim to being one of the most over draws in the entire company. I mean even with New Day people clamor for solo stuff but that's the nature of tag teams everywhere in the world. Ibushi and Omega were a tag team in DDT which is an indy.

Honestly ROH has been ass for like 2.5-3 years which is why I always ridicule people I know watch it that want to shit talk WWE like anything going on in ROH since before All Star Extravaganza was any good. I mean you also have to realize that NJPW has there old guys who people don't want to see wrestle either but the Never Openweight 6 man titles allows them to maximize the drawing potentials of those guys while marginalizing their ring time but not at the expense of marginalizing them. I mean personally I'd rather see the Mark Henry, R Truth, Kane old timers out in a trios match doing their high spots and not trying to pretend like they still have the mobility or athleticism to do work for 10 minutes.

New Japan and WWE are the only big league promotions in my eyes.

I think Dragon Gate draws the second most in Japan but is an indy by most standards. Noah is probably going to die and be replaced by All Japan. ROH is basically New Japan's bitch. They're lucky Kidani doesn't pull the plug on them. Brit graps is the next big thing apparently which is part of why WWE is trying to raid the UK or get first rights on up and comers.



[S-A-F] said:


> I can see how wwe would put a damper on tag teams. Since for almost a decade the division has been shit.



I think this is kind of an unfair take considering the fact that there really aren't many good tag team divisions in major promotions if we're comparing everyone on the same scale. Legit the IWGP tag matches have sucked for years and the Jrs have basically been in 4 way spot fests for like 4 years running at the Dome show.  Dragon Gate is probably the exception to this rule at this point.

For all intents and purposes though NXT has a very strong and true claim to being the best tag division in wrestling. Not only that I'd argue that WWE's tag team division has been good to at times great since The Shield/Cody/Goldust feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

Enzo/Lana is the top diva feud on Raw right now.  And I love it.  I hope this becomes a thing.  Enzo getting his ass kicked and Cass stepping in to fight his battles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

@SoulTaker can NewJapan/ROH be some competition if New Japan decides to be against WWE?  It seems like WWE don't even care.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker can NewJapan/ROH be some competition if New Japan decides to be against WWE?  It seems like WWE don't even care.



New Japan doesn't really need ROH as much as ROH needs New Japan, they're almost a complete non-factor.

Kidani has said he's ready to go to war with WWE. I do think Vince cares seeing as how he's letting HHH go and try to keep the UK indy scene on lock so ITV doesn't accidentally find a star in the indies to build around for World of Sport.

I mean Kidani took the New Japan exodus in stride but when they said they were going to maybe have a WWE Asia champion and bring back Shane's global domination plot the dude went right for the jugular.



> "WWE strategy 1: raise roughly 2 billion Yen from the network to create a network of global territories and tie up talent. It's very possible WWE purchase a promotion in Japan. WWE are shoring up their network because of cable cutters and prevalence of streaming, meaning declining TV ratings. The cable TV structure as is will collapse in the US within 3-5 years."
> 
> Kidani continues about WWE's attempt to cut costs and create new stars:
> 
> ...



Guys who know Kidani's history better than me said this was a declaration of war against WWE and I don't think Vince ever thought it would happen but he doesn't want to go to war with them. Kidani is going to run that convention center for the first 2 nights of the G1, that's why the George Caroll tweet was so crazy from last week, the dude is literally saying he's going to run a 10k+ venue on US soil to go at Vince.

Kidani can't win but he can make it really painful for the McMahon's. He's not spelling out the company's business model to make friends and what he said is pretty fucking legit in terms of the Network. It's stuff that's been said in here in the past when people complain about the TV ratings.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> New Japan doesn't really need ROH as much as ROH needs New Japan, they're almost a complete non-factor.
> 
> Kidani has said he's ready to go to war with WWE. I do think Vince cares seeing as how he's letting HHH go and try to keep the UK indy scene on lock so ITV doesn't accidentally find a star in the indies to build around for World of Sport.
> 
> ...


What the hell is taking so long for the official declare of war? Is Kidani going to wait after Wrestlekingdom?
I still don't like the concept of "network star" everyone keeps bringing up. Or I'm not just fully understanding it. It just seems like a segregation lifestyle will happen in the WWE. So like what whoever whens the UK title won't be on Raw or Smackdown? That's horrible. 

Back to the main topic. I can't wait for the official war announcement. I'm all over New Japan right now dude, really obsessed. I want to see the WWE shocked a little because they honestly need a bolt to wake the fuck up. I just don't know about the 10k venue thing. I don't see that being successful considering wrestling isn't really the cool thing to go to anymore unless it's Raw, Smackdown, PPVS, The Rumble or Wrestlemania. I mean we always see the house shows of WWE being so empty. But now New Japan wants to come over here? I don't know man seems like a big risk.

Also I'm surprised ROH isn't worth anything. I mean the PPV I saw was dope. But I guess with the rumors of Lethal and Cole leaving things can get worse from there. If they hold no value why does New Japan work with them?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

WWE is going to raid the shit out of ROH.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do wrestling fans hate stephanie with a passion again? She's got that heat where she won't be loved with the fans until she hasn't been on tv for yearsssssss.


My opinion is that people are tired of her. They go to shows for the wrestling, not to hear someone run their mouth for 20 minutes to open the show up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 22, 2016)

I think if NJPW/ROH can acquire most if not all of TNA's talent, they will be strong rivals. Think of Hardy's and Decay in their roster. 

Broken Matt cutting promos on Okada or Tanahashi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

I can't stand Stephanie.  Mick Foley is worse though tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

I would like to see Renee Young get suspended for two weeks for putting her hands on a WWE superstar.  Shane and Daniel Bryan really can't just let it go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

@WhatADrag Do some research for us.  Find out about this big match for Sasha at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 22, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> What the hell is taking so long for the official declare of war? Is Kidani going to wait after Wrestlekingdom?
> I still don't like the concept of "network star" everyone keeps bringing up. Or I'm not just fully understanding it. It just seems like a segregation lifestyle will happen in the WWE. So like what whoever whens the UK title won't be on Raw or Smackdown? That's horrible.
> 
> Back to the main topic. I can't wait for the official war announcement. I'm all over New Japan right now dude, really obsessed. I want to see the WWE shocked a little because they honestly need a bolt to wake the fuck up. I just don't know about the 10k venue thing. I don't see that being successful considering wrestling isn't really the cool thing to go to anymore unless it's Raw, Smackdown, PPVS, The Rumble or Wrestlemania. I mean we always see the house shows of WWE being so empty. But now New Japan wants to come over here? I don't know man seems like a big risk.
> ...



Well I mean he kind of already did, he's basically calling WWE out and saying they can lose their TV in 3-5 years which is why they're pushing the network. Like Kidani is literally saying he thinks the TV will be wiped out by cord cutting in 3-5 years. WWE is going to raise 170 million dollars and use that as a nest egg and means to sustain itself and reinstitute the territory system of wrestling but underneath them.

So in essence Kidani is saying Vince wants to make wrestling like it was when our dads were watching and it was a big deal when the WWE champion would come to your territory, except the WWE may never come to your territory.

And that's in essence the meaning of the Network star isn't it? 


They're banking on California being really into wrestling. PWG has a cult following down there but BOLA and that convention center are different. Idk they're counting on international travelers and a bunch of people to flock there. There's more American NJPW World subscribers than Japanese WWE Network subscribers and apparently there's more American NJPW World subscribers than Japanese but that's still pretty ambitious. Idk I just feel like Kidani sized Vince up in a pretty brazen manner and he did it just so incredibly well. Like it's so obvious this is what Vince wants his legacy to be, to resurrect the system he killed in his name so he can have complete power.

And you have to understand the G1 is important man. This isn't King of the Ring, the G1 is a legendary wrestling marathon similar to the Tour de France I guess. Like this is 20+ straight days of wrestling in a round robin tournament with just complex physical stories. Kenny Omega being the first Gaijin to ever win is a huge deal.

It wasn't like they were always like this, I mean at one point Steen/Nakamura was a match and when the relationship was good you have to think about the exposure that New Japan got out of teaming with ROH and CMLL as well. That's another thing we almost never bring up but CMLL is apart of this and they've been more useful to New Japan because guys go over there and come back as wrestling demigods. Naito is one of the biggest merch movers in the world when you think about it. But yeah ROH's duldrums are fairly recent and Kidani has been really efficient in buying/accessing ROH's guys. Elgin is way over in ROH and ACH is in the opening match against Kota Ibushi at Wrestle Kingdom. ROH is using the Bullet Club and the Bullet Club is way below Los Ingonbernables in terms of being over. If LIJ got a gaijin rep they'd probably be crazy over here. ROH does have some equity but it's just severely diminished.




Rukia said:


> WWE is going to raid the shit out of ROH.



I guess it counts as a raid if they take Ospreay, Scurll, and Dijak, well they're connected to Lethal and Cole though Kyle OReilly is also a FA. But the 3 guys I named are the dudes that WWE would absolutely benefit from having. Dijak is barely smaller than Undertaker who can land a clean moonsaults do cruiserweight moves and he's 29.



Ospreay is just nuts. Scurll has a great character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

When is Randy going to change his gear?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

This HARD AS FUCK


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

drew galloway coming back to the wwe.
 His TNA deal is up in February and he just turned down a 200K re-up so unless he thinks ROH is gonna be knocking with an offer I gotta think he's E bound


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

Corgan has been meeting with ROH


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

@Gibbs 

Mickie is supposed to be starting soon, she just took her physical and will be on Smackdown soon.

Wonder how they'll slot her. Hopefully this kills the Liv Morgan promotion rumors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

I was thinking nikki and mickie vs carmella and natie at the rumble. But idk where this carmella and ellsworth route is going.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I was thinking nikki and mickie vs carmella and natie at the rumble. But idk where this carmella and ellsworth route is going.


Pretty interesting.  I guess it could be a kickoff show match.  I don't believe you will ever see four female matches on a card though..


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Pretty interesting.  I guess it could be a kickoff show match.  I don't believe you will ever see four female matches on a card though..


Why not? could easily have two matches from raw and two matches from smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2016)

I've kind of given up on the idea that WWE will change their creative content and how they use talent. Obviously, they have figured out that they can have the same people fight every week and make record breaking fortunes. I just watch for fun and don't think too much how people are presented.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

That would just be really unusual for the WWE.  They usually like to throw together 10 man tag matches so that all of the women have something to do.  Team PCB vs Team Bella vs Team BAD.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I've kind of given up on the idea that WWE will change their creative content and how they use talent. Obviously, they have figured out that they can have the same people fight every week and make record breaking fortunes. I just watch for fun and don't think too much how people are presented.


I watch for excellent wrestling matches and laughs.

An example of the laughs.  Ziggler coming out, talking trash, and getting destroyed.  I find that hilarious.  Miz delivering the finale to a seriously hurt Ambrose.. Who doesn't love that??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

As for New Japan.  Put on a good event in Los Angeles.. And I will buy a ticket.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That would just be really unusual for the WWE.  They usually like to throw together 10 man tag matches so that all of the women have something to do.  Team PCB vs Team Bella vs Team BAD.



Women mainevented a show and this company is getting killed for not putting Sasha/Charlotte on last for a mediocre show. I mean I get where you're coming from but they're really trying to make these chicks a draw.

I'm starting to think that the hot potatoing isn't on purpose and it's not booking for right now but booking for years from now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I don't think too much how people are presented.


This what wwe likes to see.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

I do like the idea though.  You would have Charlotte against Bayley.  Nia against Sasha.  Alexa against Becky.

But let me make a different suggestion for the women's tag match.  Natalya and Carmella don't like each other.  Eva could come back.  And it could be Eva and Natalya against Nikki and Mickie.

Or you could bring back Mickie as a heel and put Nikki and Carmella on the same side.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

Hardy's turned down new TNA contracts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

Who in their right mind would sign a long term deal with TNA right now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

They're free agents in a coupe months.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

WWE has mishandled Nia Jax.  She got no reaction when she came out last week.

She had some heat after Survivor Series.  But they squandered it.  They need to really build that up before the Rumble, or no one will care.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> WWE has mishandled Nia Jax.  She got no reaction when she came out last week.
> 
> She had some heat after Survivor Series.  But they squandered it.  They need to really build that up before the Rumble, or no one will care.



She got plenty of boos when she started shitting on Sasha man. What the hell does the entrance reaction have to do with anything when the crowds aren't even going to be the same? 

It's not like she's going to be that hard to put over. She can talk a little bit and she's the most physically intimidating women on the roster. I mean she's kayfabe the strongest women on the roster. Idk statements like this are extremely short sighted. Mania is on April 2nd and it's December 23rd with another episode of Raw coming on December 26th. They have just a shade over 100 days and their putting her in a program with Sasha. 

That alone shows that they're back on the rails, it's the only fresh match up they have in any of these women's programs to boot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

Holy shit what kind of timing is this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Gibbs
> 
> Mickie is supposed to be starting soon, she just took her physical and will be on Smackdown soon.
> 
> Wonder how they'll slot her. Hopefully this kills the Liv Morgan promotion rumors.


I'm hoping Mickie is pushed to the top as a veteran, and is used as a measuring stick on Smackdown. Book Mickie, on Smackdown, like nakamura was booked on NXT, and set up Becky , Alexa, or Naomi to be the big heel that will be the one to topple her. 

But Mickie needs to hold the title at Mania (By beating Alexa or whoever holds it.) Maybe Mania she drops it to Asuka or Becky (Truly legitimizes her being the pinnacle of the Horsewomen) and then Mickie builds up Carmella  & helps Eva Marie beat Nikki Bella or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree that there is a freshness to the feud.  I feel like I have seen Bayley/Charlotte a million times already.

I will say though that I hope Nia isn't the big match for Sasha at mania.  She deserves better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

@SoulTaker will there be streams for WK that morning ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker will there be streams for WK that morning ?



I'm not sure. I paid for NJPW world like 2 years ago and have kept it ever since even if I don't use it like that.

I have a bookmark on my home laptop that may have a stream but not sure if it's good for NJPW or is only good for the other Puro promotions.

 I said a few weeks ago I'd be down to stream it on rabbitcast so a group of us could watch? I'm coming back from vacation that night so i'm likely calling off work/extending my time off and watching it live.



Gibbs said:


> I'm hoping Mickie is pushed to the top as a veteran, and is used as a measuring stick on Smackdown. Book Mickie, on Smackdown, like nakamura was booked on NXT, and set up Becky , Alexa, or Naomi to be the big heel that will be the one to topple her.
> 
> But Mickie needs to hold the title at Mania (By beating Alexa or whoever holds it.) Maybe Mania she drops it to Asuka or Becky (Truly legitimizes her being the pinnacle of the Horsewomen) and then Mickie builds up Carmella  & helps Eva Marie beat Nikki Bella or something.



So have her beat a Nicki Bella, Naomi, and eventually Becky before beating the heel champion. I like that in theory but and this might shock some people, i'd book Nicki Bella to win the SD Women's title at Mania. She can drop it the SD after and put some really crazy heel heat on someone who just comes in and demolishes her that first night. Pretty sure Nicki may be gone after Mania until Summerslam season, she's part time.

Beating Mickie wouldn't give Becky a rub though. Its actually more beneficial for Mickie to beat Becky imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not sure. I paid for NJPW world like 2 years ago and have kept it ever since even if I don't use it like that.
> 
> I have a bookmark on my home laptop that may have a stream but not sure if it's good for NJPW or is only good for the other Puro promotions.
> 
> ...


What time does it start? I'm down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

How do they determine this exactly ?? Like what proof?? Why is Khali 25

and


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How do they determine this exactly ?? Like what proof?? Why is Khali 25
> 
> and



It's the amount of hits they receive on their pages then they tabulate it. If you google a lot of these guys profightdb is usually close to the top hits.

PWI is bullshit. They claim to have a formula but it's a kayfabe list, w-l, card position, value to the promotion, match quality.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

Are Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, and Asuka the first girls ever to get anything 4 star matches from Dave?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's the amount of hits they receive on their pages then they tabulate it. If you google a lot of these guys profightdb is usually close to the top hits.
> 
> PWI is bullshit. They claim to have a formula but it's a kayfabe list, w-l, card position, value to the promotion, match quality.


Yeah fuck that shit Kenny Omega 23 in the top wrestlers list of 2016 is such a LOL


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)

If you weren't able to make it to Osaka, Japan, earlier this month for NXT's debut in the Land of the Rising Sun, there's no need to fret! Tune into  this Wednesday at 8/7 C for a special two-hour edition of NXT featuring incredible matches from the Edion Arena, including Shinsuke Nakamura's incredible NXT Championship victory over Samoa Joe.

The night of action will feature:

-Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Samoa Joe (NXT Championship Match)
-Asuka vs. Nia Jax (NXT Women's Championship Match)
-#DIY vs. Tajiri & Akira Tozawa (NXT Tag Team Championship Match)
-Liv Morgan & Aliyah vs. Billie Kay & Peyton Royce
-Oney Lorcan vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas

Don't miss your chance to see NXT's Japan debut for the first time ever on  Network, this Wednesday at 8/7 C. Plus, on January 4,  subscribers will get the opportunity to watch NXT's action-packed event from Melbourne, Australia, featuring Nakamura and Joe in a Steel Cage Match for the NXT Championship, and much more!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So have her beat a Nicki Bella, Naomi, and eventually Becky before beating the heel champion. I like that in theory but and this might shock some people, i'd book Nicki Bella to win the SD Women's title at Mania. She can drop it the SD after and put some really crazy heel heat on someone who just comes in and demolishes her that first night. Pretty sure Nicki may be gone after Mania until Summerslam season, she's part time.
> 
> Beating Mickie wouldn't give Becky a rub though. Its actually more beneficial for Mickie to beat Becky imo.


Why? Wouldn't (face Mickie) losing to (Heel Becky) be a good setup for Becky to be elevated as a ruthless Heel? Think something like a combo of Beth Phoenix & Gail Kim, but both Heelish personality types.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

Sasha actually had vocals in her own theme song.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

Let's all get into the Holiday spirit here!
@SoulTaker @WhatADrag @PlacidSanity @[S-A-F] @kurisu @Shirker @ted. @Rukia @Kenju

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2016)

Kelly kelly .


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

Is Eva Marie the new Kelly Kelly?


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2016)

She's in a role that people can appreciate so in that respect, no. talent-wise yes.



....also i need drag to fill me in on what made him make the jump towards being a njpw stan? feeling like i just exited a timeskip here and i'm pleasantly surprised to see you take to it. what are your favorite matches so far and which match specifically got you hooked?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2016)

I did it guys ....I overcame the gauntlet and have won a championship in college 

By that I mean my Associate's

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats, bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2016)

ted. said:


> Congrats, bro



Thanks mang 


The finals were killer but I did it.......


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 23, 2016)

Well done Deano, now maybe you are smart enough to not pull a tv monitor out of it's socket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Well done Deano, now maybe you are smart enough to not pull a tv monitor out of it's socket.



You bastard  



Raiden said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks my NF Wrestling Shield bros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

I love me some Baymella.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

^ about that video

Tyler Breeze was a fucking star when he was on NXT.  It is a fucking joke that Summer Rae has a better rating on WWE 2K17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2016)

Bayley .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I did it guys ....I overcame the gauntlet and have won a championship in college
> 
> By that I mean my Associate's



Gonna need some context here.


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

Best Womens Feud right now is not Sasha vs Charlotte, its Becky vs Can Opener

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Gonna need some context here.


About to graduate for my Associate's. Been at community trying to earn degree to work while moving up to Uni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> About to graduate for my Associate's. Been at community trying to earn degree to work while moving up to Uni.



Fuck, you meant you've earned your degree. nvm then, I thought it was something else entirely.  

Congrats dude.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I did it guys ....I overcame the gauntlet and have won a championship in college
> 
> By that I mean my Associate's


Same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 24, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy shit what kind of timing is this



balee dat bbygrl


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> About to graduate for my Associate's. Been at community trying to earn degree to work while moving up to Uni.



Yo Dean big ups on the degree man. It's not easy and takes more mental discipline than people realize  so much respect.



Rukia said:


> As for New Japan.  Put on a good event in Los Angeles.. And I will buy a ticket.



Depending on how I do in the next 2 quarters I'd be down to go too.



WhatADrag said:


> Are Sasha, Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, and Asuka the first girls ever to get anything 4 star matches from Dave?



Can't find that other post but WKM is going to start at like 3 AM with live English commentary or Japanese. 

WWE-wise I think that's a pretty safe bet but in terms of the world? No, there's been plenty of amazing wrestlers in Japan. This is called Joshi and they have a bunch of the women's promotions over there.

I mean a lot of people say WWE has the best women's wrestler in the world and she's never wrestled a match for the company. Sara Del Rey.



Gibbs said:


> Why? Wouldn't (face Mickie) losing to (Heel Becky) be a good setup for Becky to be elevated as a ruthless Heel? Think something like a combo of Beth Phoenix & Gail Kim, but both Heelish personality types.



I might be alone in this but I just don't see Becky as someone who can be legitimized to Sasha/Charlotte's level without beating them. This is why I was so pissed at the Survivor Series booking because it's really evident that kayfabe wise they punted the SD women's division draft. 

I've been high on Alexa for a really long time, I actually think I've complimented Carmella on how much better she got from her hair dresser phase to having to be solo from Enzo and Cass in NXT. My thing is that this is the division that Becky who was constantly shown to be the 3rd best has to lead? I almost feel like Becky being at the head of the division undermines it because she is number 3 in the Horsewoman kayfabe, actually 4 if you think about it since Bayley has a lot of wins over heel-champion Charlotte.

So it's something I don't even think a heel turn can fix and it's not something that I think Mickie can help her overcome because I just don't see them having that kind of 4 star match that will make everyone forget that she is the weakest horsewoman, not unless she gets something like maybe beating Asuka? But the Asuka rub seems like it's really legitimately going to go to Nicki Cross or Ember Moon.

And that's the other thing Asuka is the most legitimate women's champion in the entire promotion.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

Despite Ember's finisher, I think Cross is better.  And that is the match I would prefer to see next.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

Ibushi is a fucking weirdo man. Like I love this guy as a wrestler and there are definitely people who love this shit but I'm not particularly one of them. I'll watch some choice DDT matches to check out cool stuff but I don't need to see Ibushi riding a tricycle down the ramp. 



Rukia said:


> Despite Ember's finisher, I think Cross is better.  And that is the match I would prefer to see next.



They're a really interesting duo to compare because Ember is the better worker but Cross is on some shit right now where she might be the truest to her character on the entire roster. Like this chick is actually the standout in Sanity, she's the best one.

I've seen Ember/Asuka and I mean that's like a guaranteed 3.5-4 star match. Their chemistry was just next level from the house show I saw.

As someone who was really down on the NXT women's division I have to say that I think that the division is sneaky good right now and we're a dynamite Takeover match away from starting the next gen of great NXT women's wrestling. There are people I really respect that swear that Daria Berenato can be something, that she can carry on the mantle of ass kicker from Asuka as she has the presence but she's too light in her work to really get the character over.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hardy's turned down new TNA contracts



Dynamic entry into Smackdown? .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

I was thinking about Strowman against Roman.  And I think they have actually been quietly building to it for a while.  This happened before Survivor Series.

The Raw men's team battled.  Strowman cleared the ring.  He exited the ring and he had a stare down with Roman.  Stephanie came out and put all five men in the main event.  Owens was superman punched and fell onto Jericho for the pin.

Go back and re-watch that.  The stare down seemed throwaway at the time. But maybe that was WWE's subtle way of hyping the confrontation?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2016)

@SoulTaker OK cool I'll be up for it.

Yeah some dude corrected me and said AJW in the 90s has multiple five stars from dave. I watched a tag match and was impressed. Some girl had ultimate warriorish gear on and she was doing Cesaro swing and shit.

Is Sara Del Rey really that good? I seen she mostly has 2 star matches rated by Dave. Didn't even see any 4 star matches.


I'm honestly surprised Trish and Lita don't have 4 star matches. Maybe I'm lost in nostalgic memory.


ted. said:


> She's in a role that people can appreciate so in that respect, no. talent-wise yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ....also i need drag to fill me in on what made him make the jump towards being a njpw stan? feeling like i just exited a timeskip here and i'm pleasantly surprised to see you take to it. what are your favorite matches so far and which match specifically got you hooked?



Its all thanks to the exposure of naka and kota having outstanding matches in wwe. It opened my mind up.

I can't spell his name but is it tanachai? He faced okada last year at wrestle kingdom. Beautiful match. My favorite at the moment. I seen Finn vs kota but the bullet club looked like geeks I don't understand their hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2016)

I love the Young Bucks


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2016)

Balor, Styles, and the Club in the WWE.  Come on creative.  Get it done.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2016)

They probably don't want to do it because it's not their idea. Plus with Vince's belief that Aj was a midcarder originally...I don't think they would ever give them a platform.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2016)

Why do we all treat Meltzer's rating as gospel? What is so important about him giving a 5 star or 4 star on a match? Match quality is subjective to the individual. It's opinion based.

I could care less what Dave rates a match.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2016)

I live in the Colchester region and have not seen posters for this yet.  Odd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Why do we all treat Meltzer's rating as gospel? What is so important about him giving a 5 star or 4 star on a match? Match quality is subjective to the individual. It's opinion based.
> 
> I could care less what Dave rates a match.


He's big Dave that's why.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2016)

Chosen son by WWE to receive "leaks."


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> They probably don't want to do it because it's not their idea. Plus with Vince's belief that Aj was a midcarder originally...I don't think they would ever give them a platform.



Or because the Bullet Club is played out and isn't even that popular anymore? I mean people want them to put the band back together but it's like the Bullet Club isn't even over, Kenny Omega is over, the Young Bucks are over, the rest of the Bullet Club is languishing in prelim matches. 

Kenny Omega really is the brand's last chance and even then if Los Ingobernables ever got a good enough gaijin it'd be a wrap for the Bullet Club gimmick. The biggest reason why NJPW has been able to absorb AJ's loss and see growth in certain areas is because Naito is one of the biggest merch movers in the entire industry.

So this isn't necessarily Vince being Vince, actually signing Gallows and Anderson who were an overrated tag team and probably have been passed by Tama Tonga and Tonga Loa who are both Meng/Haku's sons. That would have been the signing to make as opposed to Gallows and Anderson, but Anderson is good, can't hate him too much but his move set is nerfed on account of him using a lot of cutters.



Gibbs said:


> Why do we all treat Meltzer's rating as gospel? What is so important about him giving a 5 star or 4 star on a match? Match quality is subjective to the individual. It's opinion based.
> 
> I could care less what Dave rates a match.



Meltzer was one of the best minds in terms of critiquing and analyzing wrestling and has done a lot to bring exposure to these other promotions. I mean as much as I love Austin and Rock.

I feel like you're mostly saying this because he grades Mickie's matches to be shit but you have to understand he's not grading her on a curve, he's grading her in comparison to chicks like Akira Hokuto, Bull Nakano, Aja Kong, and many more.

So yeah it is opinion based but let's be real most people can tell the range of what a match is, most educated viewers. It's not that the ratings are gospel it's that they're a barometer for what the range of rating should be. I mean I point out the political and sensationalist nature and disagree with his ratings from time to time but there are few matches where I was like wow this guy completely whiffed and doesn't get it. 

5 star matches are hard to get, so are 4. People don't understand that a show with 3 three star matches is usually a PPV you rate favorably. So I think there's somewhat of a misunderstanding about how the stars are sort of hard to come by, personally 3 stars is like my floor for this match is worth watching if you like wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 24, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its all thanks to the exposure of naka and kota having outstanding matches in wwe. It opened my mind up.
> 
> I can't spell his name but is it tanachai? He faced okada last year at wrestle kingdom. Beautiful match. My favorite at the moment. I seen Finn vs kota but the bullet club looked like geeks I don't understand their hype.



Tanahashi? oh yeah him and okada can fucking go and have always managed to add new flavors and wrinkles to their matches making each one its own experience. their feud is one of the best of the decade imo because of the steady progression in logic and gameplans they set up for each other _(tanahashi a bit moreso) _that ultimately culminated in the heart and pure puro put in display in their wk10 match. that moment when okada held onto tanahashi's wrist when the latter tried to retaliate is a powerful moment that few other instances could top


they never wowed me that much as a group either tbh. their draw mainly comes from the fact that they use western heel tactics in an environment that doesn't see that much of it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2016)

First off Merry Christmas guys. Hope you having fun. Secondly thanks for the kind words kurisu and Soultaker. You guys are all cool peeps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2016)

Oh yea congrats Drag.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2016)

would make lesnar cry


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2016)

As Akira Hokuto, she won the tournament, defeating Madusa in the finals, held at WCW's Starrcade on December 29, 1996 in Nashville, Tennessee.[8] Hokuto later defeated Madusa at WCW's Great American Bash on June 15, 1997, a match where Madusa was forced to 'retire' due to a stipulation.[9] This was the last time Hokuto ever appeared in WCW and the Women's Championship was apparently dropped, as it was never defended or mentioned again. This made her the only WCW Women's Champion.

welp


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

The official WWE website surveyed fans with a poll asking what Superstar they wanted to see main event Wrestlemania 33 next year. The exact question of the poll with link is as follows:

WWE Champion AJ Styles garnered 40% of the vote, more than John Cena, Undertaker and Goldberg. The poll was yanked hours after it was posted.

We were able to capture the results before it was taken down, check them out below:

40% AJ Styles
12% The Undertaker
10% Finn Bálor
7% Goldberg
5% John Cena
4% Roman Reigns
3% Bray Wyatt / Dean Ambrose / Kevin Owens / Sasha Banks / Seth Rollins
1% Brock Lesnar / Charlotte Flair / The Miz
4% OtherOther


Fuck the undertaker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2016)

AJ vs 3rd place Finn.

I could go with that.

Surprised Roman got the highest vote out of any shield member


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Attitude era trash if we being honest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2016)

belated chritmas wishes dudes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope Emmalina is a fakeout.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Idk if its true but someone told me Lita vs Sasha at mania.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn Roman taking the L in that poll again.

Perfect opportunity for a heel turn screw job.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Idk if its true but someone told me Lita vs Sasha at mania.


Huge RAW tonight.  I'm flying back to Seattle.  Hopefully the plane will have wireless.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Huge RAW tonight.  I'm flying back to Seattle.  Hopefully the plane will have wireless.


Huge raw tonight-nobody


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Strowman will loom large.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

If I'm being honest though..

Wild Card Finals is still the show of the week.  Unbelievably generous of the WWE to give that card away for free!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2016)

So recap of the Strowman rampage to start the show off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> So recap of the Strowman rampage to start the show off.


I don't mind. Love that Braun is getting some hype and exposure.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh shit she dissed Punk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn, Steph going savage on Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

We gonna see HHH tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Gianna Michaels!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Boos for Reigns. Forever will be my drug.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2016)

So two of the talent want a piece of Strowman's ass.  

Also those boos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2016)

The only way Reigns gets cheers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

WWE has to SHIELD pander to get Reigns cheered. So sad. Also mentioning Wyatt's Seth? They beat SHIELD 3 times to your own one win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Face Rollins is picking up steam as a character though. I mean this Shield pandering is so perfectly positioned to giving us a double turn that they can't not fucking do it. It could help out both.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2016)

What in the..... pouring cereal on the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Face Rollins is picking up steam as a character though. I mean this Shield pandering is so perfectly positioned to giving us a double turn that they can't not fucking do it. It could help out both.



Oh they won't do it. Its true its dam true.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Face Rollins is picking up steam as a character though. I mean this Shield pandering is so perfectly positioned to giving us a double turn that they can't not fucking do it. It could help out both.


I agree. Face Rollins is improving (still think he should be a Tweener only in it for himself) but he's growing into the role. Just wish they would stop attaching him to Reigns. Hopefully that happens soon as we approach RR


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Face Rollins is picking up steam as a character though. I mean this Shield pandering is so perfectly positioned to giving us a double turn that they can't not fucking do it. It could help out both.


Been calling for Reigns to destroy Rollins and turn heel for months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Couldn't add a stipulation to a match we seen 1000 times


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

There's like 8 people in this thread who actively clamor for Roman to be a heel though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's like 8 people in this thread who actively clamor for Roman to be a heel though


Well, I think he could be great at it.

And additionally, in storyline.. He looks pretty silly right now.  There is no reason for him to pal up with Seth after all of the times Seth screwed him over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

And I like Seth's attachment to Roman if only because his cheers juxtaposed by Roman's boos and just how much better he is on the mic, even as a face is really crazy. He's like a bland Jericho but as a babyface.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Well, I think he could be great at it.
> 
> And additionally, in storyline.. He looks pretty silly right now.  There is no reason for him to pal up with Seth after all of the times Seth screwed him over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

I like woods in the ring


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I like woods in the ring



Yeah he's pretty fun, completely changed my mind about him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

I do like that New Day isn't using Big E this time. Shows that they believe in all members of the trio and not just Big E to carry them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

This cena commercial powerful af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

That Cena commercial is fucking lit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Watching this shit with my family embarrassed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Roman is dropping the belt tonight, right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Roman is dropping the belt tonight, right?


We can only hope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Close to turning this trash we call Monday night raw off

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

I think Alexa is the most likely to drop tomorrow night.  But I am leaning towards no title changes instead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Close to turning this trash we call Monday night raw off


Give it a chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

T
R
A
S
H


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Give it a chance.


Give everything I see every week a chance


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Why? For what reason is this happening?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Credit to WWE for returning to the days of utilizing local enhancement talent for squash matches. That Scarlet woman could get it though.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 26, 2016)

I feel like the replays of the match went about as long as the actual match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

I do want to know if SD will win the ratings this week.  They have every possible advantage.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Shit. Good thing I checked this thread! I had no idea today was Monday.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 26, 2016)

Owens getting the title shot is actually kinda neat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

We couldn't even get a new Reigns matchup. Though KO becoming dual champion wuld be nice.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Man i'm jus realizing how vital this partnership is for both Jericho and owens. Keeps owns interesting and Jericho fresh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Yeah this shit trash leaving


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Bayley about to be a two time champion before 2017


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Owens and Reigns are fighting again???


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Let's end 2016 with a bang..... By having 20 matches we've seen the last few months

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Dana in that ref shirt though


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

Feels good turning that shit show off

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Hmmm they may be shaping up to have Bayley vs. Charlotte at WM.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Charlotte calling Bayley a cosplayer when all she's doing is cosplaying her dad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

I hope not.  Bayley doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

This is the jobber, Scarlett Bordeaux, who jobbed to Nia tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Strowman is like Festus on roids .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Feels good turning that shit show off


I'm shocked and saddened by that news.  Monday Night RAW isn't a show one just turns off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Austin Aries commentary has been pretty fucking on point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

PAC going to destroy TJP


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Corey Graves calling PAC a real life videogame boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Crowd getting hot for the cruisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Crowd getting hot for the cruisers


Neville already saving the division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Chicago is a lot of wrestlers favorite crowds. Pretty sure Stone Cold says the Allstate Arena is his favorite.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow this match has been almost CWC quality, it's like these dudes are just so happy to be in the ring with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Strong match right there, interesting ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Another great promo from Neville.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Honestly let Neville run through everyone until Ricochet's non compete runs out and let that be like the first ever crazy mirror spot to ever take place in a WWE ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

SD tomorrow is going to be so stacked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD tomorrow is going to be so stacked.



Yeah and Cena being back signifies we're really about to get a ramp up and hopefully a clearer direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Thinking they're purposefully having Cass wrestle solo at this point to try Enzo as a Ricardo Rodriguez type of manager.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

"Enzo is a little bitch but I'm not."
-Big Cass
That is their entire dynamic but I'm ok with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Carmella should manage Enzo eventually.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2016)

So they're still trying to play up Enzo as the innocent victim here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 26, 2016)

Apollo Crews needs to be taking notes right now because he needs whatever Neville has.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

lol is that tyler black.

EDIT: Wow I need glasses.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Apollo Crews needs to be taking notes right now because he needs what Neville has right now.



Apollo should have the MVP gimmick and be the elite super athlete free agent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Calling it. Strowman dominates Rollins in the beginning. Seth gets some offense in. Braun starts to take control again. Zayn distracts Braun. He runs after Sami and gets himself counted out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So they're still trying to play up Enzo as the innocent victim here?


No man.  The WWE knows that would be foolish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Bo and Young? Weird pairing but glad to see some continuity from that segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

RIP. Braun time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Man no sold the chair. I love this guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Rukia said:


> No man.  The WWE knows that would be foolish.



Perverted ass little Enzo tried to put his dick in a married woman who he sexually harrassed beforehand...and he's the babyface....


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

haha crowd saying thank you for stopping that terrible match .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Crowd chanting Thank You Stroman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Strownage is my favorite part of RAW nowadays. So so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Perverted ass little Enzo tried to put his dick in a married woman who he sexually harrassed beforehand...and he's the babyface....


Why are you even putting yourself through that awful show?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

The amount of helium they're putting on Braun it seems like they're going to pull the trigger on him. I mean that's a ton of monster heel heat to throw at him, seems like a way to continue to artificially make him without him really beating anyone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are you even putting yourself through that awful show?



Cruiserweight segment was lit


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Apollo should have the MVP gimmick and be the elite super athlete free agent



I think he needs a gimmick we haven't seen before from a black wrestler. I think he needs a split personality "switch" gimmick, like dr. jeckyl and mr hyde. One a smiling with integrity face, the other being a vicious heel doing whatever it takes to win. They can sell it like a who done it after he takes a few wrestlers out backstage. They need to sell him on being unsettling, not knowing which Apollo you're gonna get.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I think he needs a gimmick we haven't seen before from a black wrestler. I think he needs a split personality "switch" gimmick, like dr. jeckyl and mr hyde. One a smiling face with integrity, the other being a vicious heel doing whatever it takes to win. They can sell it a who done it after he takes a few wrestlers out backstage.


That could work. Don't think that gimmick has been done before or if it has I can't remember it. It'd be good too cause you wouldn't be able to tell if you'll get Heel or Face Crews. They just need to give him something because nowadays being amazing in ring alone just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I think he needs a gimmick we haven't seen before from a black wrestler. I think he needs a split personality "switch" gimmick, like dr. jeckyl and mr hyde. One a smiling face, the other being a vicious heel doing whatever it takes to win. They can sell it a who done it after he takes a few wrestlers out backstage. They need to sell him on being unsettling, not knowing which Apollo you're gonna get.


I like it.

The twist I would add is that people are getting ambushed and really hurt off camera.  A lot of mystery attacks.  But it couldn't be Apollo because he is such a good honorable man.  Maybe there are some freak occurances in his matches that benefit him too.  And after about a year of this, Apollo is discovered.  Maybe he is caught on videotape or something?  Everyone knows that the real Apollo is a despicable heel that will do absolutely anything to win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

This was a great match up until the Sami bs


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

lol I had a feeling this match would have a suspect ending.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

I think anything is better than what Crews has right now but I don't think he needs a never before seen gimmick just on account of how great his look is


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Calling it. Strowman dominates Rollins in the beginning. Seth gets some offense in. Braun starts to take control again. Zayn distracts Braun. He runs after Sami and gets himself counted out.


Well it wasn't quite a count-out as Braun won by DQ but smart by Sami and smart by Y2J


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

They are actually having Y2J look strong for once? Unexpected yet good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Could KO and Y2J actually Freebird the US Title if KO won it?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn they setting up roman for a win. not sure if there's anything that can be done to save him with fans though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

That teddy bear segment was pretty fucked up


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2016)

Unless Emma does something super big she's completely DoA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Anderson looks weird wearing tights. Just not used to seeing him in them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Unless Emma does something super big she's completely DoA



idk she's hot and can work, this is what her gimmick should've been instead of autist dancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> idk she's hot and can work, this is what her gimmick should've been instead of autist dancer



While true these long as fuck waits from original promo to arrival tend not to work well.  Only one that seems to work was Jericho.  And that's because well Jericho.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

lol they pushing the cruiserweights more. that's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Noam chatting up Dana now. My boi making moves. Fair play to WWE on giving these guys actual characters. I thought Dar was bland AF when he first showed up on RAW but now I think he's legit hilarious.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

Damn that almost feels like a goodbye package for cena.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm guessing they will do Roman vs. Goldberg at Mania? lol.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)

Project Gutenburg free e-book 
Project Gutenburg free e-book


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I'm guessing they will do Roman vs. Goldberg at Mania? lol.


No way.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow, roman actually defending.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

Well that wasn't predictable AF.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2016)

That was lowkey a throw away show.



Rukia said:


> No way.



lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2016)

RAW was pretty bland tonight. High point was the Strowman antics and Charlotte Heeling it up v. Bayley. Everything else just felt meh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2016)

Two weeks in a row now Strowman has broken up matches that the audience didn't care about.  Is the WWE trying to make Strowman into a babyface?  Or do they just not know what they are doing??


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

How did the SD show at Madison Square Garden go tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Apparently (including House Shows), Reigns is 9-1 against KO in the month of December alone with KO's sole win being the DQ one at Roadblock. Absolute trash.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Only a matter of time before that belt goes back on him I think. Idk what it's going to take for them to stop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Only a matter of time before that belt goes back on him I think. Idk what it's going to take for them to stop.



Stop watching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Dec 27, 2016)

At the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

How's it feel not watching another week?

Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Stephanie's CM Punk comment annoys me.  I get that they are on bad terms with one another, I do understand that.  But at the same time, CM Punk was really important to the WWE for a long period of time.  Maybe there isn't a WWE network without CM Punk keeping the ship afloat for so many years?

I just think that there should be some gratitude mixed in with the animosity.  And in this case it was out of bounds imo.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2016)

What she say?

---------

Went to the live show yesterday. Pretty fun, though like someone said, it was a throwaway show. Starting to wonder if WWE is slowly but surely losing respect for Chicago. I think this was their 3rd mediocre show here in a row. Must be all the CM Punk chants.

Crowd was quite hot for Strongman, Enzo and Cass were quite over as usual. Arena exploded when Sami Zayn came out. We were surprisingly divided when it came to Reigns. Mainly boos of course, but there was one particular moment where there was a dual chant and the "Let's go Roman chants" were almost louder than the boos. Can't tell if this is because the meme-hate of Reigns is dying down or because of the mass quantity of children in the audience (in my section anyway).

Oh, also, TJ vs Neville actually got reactions. People were split of them, of course.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 27, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What she say?



Apparently she said something to the lines of

"If you can keep that up for 2 minutes and 15 seconds, you'll last longer than Punk did."

Just shows you how petty WWE is.

This is the same company that made a DVD just to bury one man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Shirker said:


> What she say?
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


Is the WWE losing respect for Chicago though?  SD is in Chicago tonight, and the card looks like a lot of fun!

it is interesting though that SD would bring what looks to be a superior product to the same city the very next night.  We are potentially looking at the Undertaker, John Cena, and AJ Styles all being on SD pretty soon.  Can Raw really claim to be the A show when the better scripted show has guys like that running around??


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Is the WWE losing respect for Chicago though?  SD is in Chicago tonight, and the card looks like a lot of fun!



WWE has hated Chicago ever since it forced the Face Turn for CM Punk at the expense of Cena when he won the title.  Since then it seems every Chicago event has been either crapping on the City or after he left crapping on Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

The question should be are we losing respect for wwe piece of shit company I need to wipe with my ass it might be softer than the toilet paper I have


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The question should be are we losing respect for wwe piece of shit company I need to wipe with my ass it might be softer than the toilet paper I have


THERE"S ONLY ONE WORd to describe you!!  and i'm gonna spell it out for you@


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The question should be are we losing respect for wwe piece of shit company I need to wipe with my ass it might be softer than the toilet paper I have


Cruiserweight Classic was great.  Ibushi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cruiserweight Classic was great.  Ibushi.


Yeah a guy who's not signed to wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

He is a nice guy to have even as a part timer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

A nice guy to not have on the main roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

The god cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Hmm, so starting off SD with Cena.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Big Match John is Back


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Captain America is in the izzouse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

John Cena is the best!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

time to leave Raw in the dust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

The announce team is the only thing I don't like about SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Cena owing the crowd reactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Cena dealt with the ECW crowds.  He can definitely handle a hostile crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Boos on Ziggler.    Wow.  So Styles is the crowd favorite tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Styles is the biggest babyface on SD.  Has nothing to do with the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

I missed this guy so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Well Cena's now involved in the Royal Rumble by going after the title belt.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Calling himself SuperCena


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Wyatt time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

This feels like a PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Wonder if Wyatts will use a different combo tonight? Would love for Harper to be part of their SD team for defenses with one of Orton/Bray (that one could vary) and Orton/Bray being the PPV team


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

AJ/Cena Double Turn at RR with Heel Cena winning it then? I'd be fine if Cena stayed Face but I'm just saying Cena was strafing Heel in that promo and AJ consistently gets Babyface cheers. Plus I feel at WWE is at a point where it doesn't need Cena to stay face all the time. Who knows? All I know is it'll be a good match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh shit they are going all out with involving Renee in this Miz/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wonder if Wyatts will use a different combo tonight? Would love for Harper to be part of their SD team for defenses with one of Orton/Bray (that one could vary) and Orton/Bray being the PPV team


Oh shit it is a different combo. Randy and Harper tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm really happy that Harper is in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Ouch, that's a noticeable botch by Slater.  And now his team is out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

Lmaooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ouch, that's a noticeable botch by Slater.  And now his team is out.


Yeah. I think it was intentional and not a botch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Like that the Usos still went after American Alpha post-elimination. Also genius of Wyatts not to tag in at all until everyone else was eliminated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

The wyatts are the most dominant force in the wwe right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Wyatts doing the smart thing by letting the other teams beat the hell out of each other.  So they are building on American Alpha to be the ultimate underdogs in their upcoming feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Gable is really getting his ass kicked!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow, AA with the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

What? I expected AA to beat Wyatts but IMO this is way too soon.
Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm pretty surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

At least Bray was protected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

If they are going to break up the Wyatts team from this then dammit allow Harper to go after some singles gold.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Don't think Wyatts will be broken up quite yet but they will plant dissension seeds now. Good for AA though. They are good and they've been slowly building momentum. I guess they will feud with Wyatts then Wyatt breakup happens then either feud with Usos or called up Ascension.
When Wyatt breakup happens I do expect Bray to go over Orton once and for all and set himself up for the main even scene (MITB winner?) and Harper can go after IC Title.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Bray needs to go over the UT before he leaves the company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Crowd boos as soon as they see Ziggler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Really really curious as to where this Carmella/Ellsworth stuff is going to go

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Well that was interesting as a segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Crowd is popping for the heels tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Bexa time!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Loving Becky's thick thighs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Guessing Bliss will win this via Heel shenanigans.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Imagine  a cross between Alexa Bliss & Velvet Sky.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

no more pigtails for Bliss.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Okay action so far.  Definitely better than that Bayley/Charlotte match last night.  Yikes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Holy shit that was a vicious move by Lynch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Is that Eva Marie?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

So who is under the mask? Eva? Carmella?
Also damn her arm looked twisted AF there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Could that have been Mickie James under that mask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Shit could it be Mickie James?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So who is under the mask? Eva? Carmella?
> Also damn her arm looked twisted AF there.



She has to be double jointed, that's the only sane way.  The other way is she willing dislocated the joint to look like that and ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Pretty good match.  I still want Becky/Alexa with no shenanigans though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Love Dean just randomly attacking people. Renee's sly smile though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> She has to be double jointed, that's the only sane way.  The other way is she willing dislocated the joint to look like that and ...


I think she must be double jointed.  She did the same thing when Becky beat her in Glasgow.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Title match is next? We must be getting something huge to end the show then.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad Dolph is still around.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Love Dean just randomly attacking people. Renee's sly smile though.


Miz calling for security is great too.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

I am fairly certain those eyes & that skin tone belonged to Mickie James.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

If anyone would know here, it'd be me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Mickie/Becky feud coming in the new year. Just like I said.

@kurisu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

If Baron Corbin's Wrestlemania entrance isn't him riding in on a Harley Davidson I will be disappointed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie/Becky feud coming in the new year. Just like I said.
> 
> @kurisu


Who does Alexa feud with? Naomi seems the best bet IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Mickie, Becky, and Alexa.  Triple threat match at the Rumble?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lmao thi sis funny as hell:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Raiden said:


> lmao thi sis funny as hell:


John Cena, AJ Styles, Undertaker, Daniel Bryan, Shane.  All of the top babyfaces on Smackdown!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

AJ styles: WWE Superstar of the Year. So so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Hmm, I'm guessing no matter the outcome of this match, Corbin is going to have a strong showing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you Chicago for that AJ pop. Vince probably nutted on himself.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing no matter the outcome of this match, Corbin is going to have a strong showing.


Yup. I think Dolph is eating the pin. Don't see Corbin winning but Dolph has a very small chance. AJ still overwhelming favourite here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Vince is relieved that he has a couple of guys that are over that can run with the ball until the WWE creates some new stars.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

My boy Baron looking so good thus far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn, Corbin is having his way in this triple threat. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Too bad we didn't get to see Corbin/Strowman at SS.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

That was awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Honestly, I can see a tag team with Styles and Ziggler is the WWE will allow it.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

that was so close.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a devastating move from AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Corbin fucked up.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

End of Days and Zigzag!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

The End of Days Zig Zag counter was amazing


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol eh had his bells jingled.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

This match started off boring.  But it is getting good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

PHENOMENAL ONE. What a great match. What a way to end off Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 27, 2016)

Cena incoming.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

That was awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2016)

Styles wins but Corbin looked strong in this.  Guy probably going to be holding gold by early to mid 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol, "John Cena Sucks."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Corbin wasn't pinned.  Nice to see that he is protected.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol 205 live about to be thunder 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Styles wins but Corbin looked strong in this.  Guy probably going to be holding gold by early to mid 2017.


He'll be IC Champ for sure in 2017. Just wonder if it'll be Miz or Ambrose he beats.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Cena should definitely go heel at the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He'll be IC Champ for sure in 2017. Just wonder if it'll be Miz or Ambrose he beats.


That Miz/Ambrose match next week is proof that Raw needs to put the US title on someone else.  Matches for that belt can be important again!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

What is this mysterious booking choice?  A heel simply retaining their championship within the rules of match?  Unheard of! Take notes RAW.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> That Miz/Ambrose match next week is proof that Raw needs to put the US title on someone else.


No idea why they took it of Rusev. He and Cena did so much work to put it back in somewhat decent standing. Then Reigns and the stupid booking surrounding it killed that. Strowman will be next US Champ IMO.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

Crazy that in 6 months WWE managed to put AJ and Cena on the same level without fucking it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2016)

Final bets its Tamina or Mickie.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn the little that I saw of Smackdown made RAW look bad. Storylines on the show need a shakeup. RAW has an hour more though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Smackdown only had 3 matches this week.  And there were some botches in every match.  But they put on a really entertaining show.  I'm excited about SD heading into 2017.

I'm excited about my ticket to the Royal Rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Final bets its Tamina or Mickie.


Didn't know Mickie was black.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Ouch Credric took a hard fall.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Smackdown.  The land of opportunity baby.  NXT draft picks holding belts.  Guy that wasn't even with the company December 2015 is the Wrestler of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

That finish makes Cedric look like such a chump.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol that shoe popped off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Noam Dar.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol this shit with nevil is awkward as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

I like the changes they have made to the CW division.  And I like 205 Live.  But it would be better if the crowd was more into it.  Airing it after SD is problematic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn match with Mustafa ali was like 3 minutes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2016)

@SoulTaker I just realized how u been saying all the end game for Roman winning the rumble since its in Texas because he got some cheers there won't happen because he can't be in the match.

Who you got now? You on the Finn train yet?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol davari talked some serious shit back in the day. bring him back.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

lol someoe just gave davari the finger


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Hopefully JBL barely speaks during Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Neville is making these guys look like chumps.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Swann hit Neville with his best moves already.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

how the hell did nevil do that lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Heel Neville is great.  Beat his ass some more.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

CENA SHOOTING DOWN RUMORS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Cena is acting heelish on Talking Smack.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

AJ SEES THROUGH HIS SHIT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

AJ and Cena talking shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

AJ's ankle seems pretty healed up.  Good thing.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

damn cena brought up his age. whoa whoa whoa


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

Cant fuck with Cena on the mic, god


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

wow he has a 1 year old daughter..


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

gold
absolute gold
MAIMING


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Skull crushing finale!

I want DB to come out and distract the Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

oh that's gross. didn't know that mick reused socks.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

eww mick is disgusting .


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

yeah thats just fucking trifling, drying off with your own sweaty shirt


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

Sasha Banks for Nikki or Becky!  I can  quit RAW if that trade happens.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2016)

What are you guys watching?  Mick Foley on the WWE network?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2016)

Rukia said:


> What are you guys watching?  Mick Foley on the WWE network?



Yeah they were just telling stories about wrestlers. Mick apparently took a shower once, dried himself with the clothes he wreslted with, put the same clothes back on, cancelled his plane ticket and then drove to the show the next day. And he had a big ass bag of popcorn with him the entire time.

EDIT: It was funny as hell but I wtf'd for a bit.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 27, 2016)

god these wrestlers were gross


----------



## Kenju (Dec 28, 2016)

SD out sold RAW apparently in Chicago


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Kenju said:


> SD out sold RAW apparently in Chicago


AJ is going to be traded to Raw soon.  SD can't be allowed to outperform Raw.  Not on Vince's watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Bayley is absolutely terrible on the mic.  And she has a boring finisher.  Additionally, this isn't the NXT.  You get neutered on the main roster.  Dangerous moves.  Likely to be botched moves aren't used as frequently.  It is a fucking joke that Vince and company think Bayley has more upside than Sasha.  Bayley better improve or she is going to get heckled pretty soon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker I just realized how u been saying all the end game for Roman winning the rumble since its in Texas because he got some cheers there won't happen because he can't be in the match.
> 
> Who you got now? You on the Finn train yet?



You mean that dude that Vince is letting do appearances on the Euro indy scene and even letting him do run ins on Drew Galloway? The same dude whose HHH's signing who has shown to be injury prone? Hell I'd give Braun a better chance than Finn 

Nah I'm going to stick to my guns on Finn not winning. 

I don't even think Roman not being in the match is a guarantee. I mean why wouldn't Vince pull some shit like he competes and then puts him in at the late 20s.

And the endgame is always Roman, meaning he'll be in the main event always. If Vince really did have the balls to do the Balor thing I'd be on board because it probably means we're getting a heel turn, but it's not so much I don't want it to be Balor as I really just believe that in all my years of watching this product that Vince will not forgive him getting hurt. He doesn't like these injuries man, never has.

What's gaining traction though is that SD will get a Rumble winner. I don't see it yet but I mean that's how they've used the brand split to swerve the Rumble before.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

I expect Corbin to be in the Rumble.  Corbin looked great last night.  But who exactly is he going to feud with??


----------



## Sauce (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't fucking stand Charlotte. She's being given these ppv record streaks and she just came out of fucking NXT. I respect her work in NXT but being Flair's daughter is given her a shit ton of advantages.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Charlotte is really good though.  As good as any woman that I have seen in a long time.

That being said.  Sasha is pretty much her equal inside the ring.  Maybe slightly worse.  But still, she is great; the clear #2 woman.  And the WWE decided to put Charlotte over Sasha.  Sasha lost the feud.  And she lost the feud because of matches she proposed while she was the champion.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm telling you.  Put Rollins with Reigns long enough and he will start to get booed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Chicago came off looking like a million bucks last night.  Most engaged we have seen a crowd in a long time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

"New Japan World with the freebies! EVERY TITLE MATCH OF 2016, no signup needed, free!'

DAMNNNNNNN


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Cena against AJ Styles in  2 out of 3 falls match at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Cena against AJ Styles in  2 out of 3 falls match at Elimination Chamber.


But I wanna see a Chamber Match for the Title dammit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

2016 was a interesting year besides a lot of stupid Vince shit.


Return of 
Cena
Seth
Cesaro 
Orton
Mickie James
Goldberg

Debut of 
Aj
Nakamura

4 star matches on each ppv besides roadblock

The year of aj.

Wwe draft.

Great year for dean.

Miz brought his career back to life.

One of Jericho's best runs.

Women on the main roster are taken seriously again 

Cwc

Joe being in nxt but being the best heel for wwe.

Diy vs the revival matches are


Bobby roode being glorious

Shield winning all in one night


KO being champ

New day breaking the record

A lot of positives just mixed in with a lot of bull shit.


Its better than some attitude eras and for sure the mid 2000s.


Let's just hope for a better year in 2017.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

"I'm not a bad guy.  I'm not a good guy.  I'm _the_ guy."

Best promo of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The official WWE website surveyed fans with a poll asking what Superstar they wanted to see main event Wrestlemania 33 next year. The exact question of the poll with link is as follows:
> 
> WWE Champion AJ Styles garnered 40% of the vote, more than John Cena, Undertaker and Goldberg. The poll was yanked hours after it was posted.
> 
> ...


Hey, what happened here?  Why did the WWE take the poll down??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

Ricochet and Ospreay apparently had another classic


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

I am strongly in favor of a roster shake up for both, and surprised that it hasn't happened already.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hey, what happened here?  Why did the WWE take the poll down??



They may have just wanted a quick feel of what fans are thinking.

But the poll is also embarrassing. Roman is at the very bottom despite literal years of pushing him. The numbers also show that fan's aren't excited for anyone except AJ.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

lol when I saw that as a kid I was like 8===D


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

holy fucking shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Talking about good things that the WWE has done this year:

Smackdown Live.  Talking Smack.  The Cruiserweight tournament.  AJ Styles.  Chris Jericho.  Charlotte.  NXT Takeover shows.

Lately I would add Strowman and Bray.  But the WWE could fuck them up quickly in 2017.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

Damn it immediate crush on girl in the hat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

Damn I gotta sign up for a majority of that. Back to daily motion and YouTube.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

Damn watching NXT and NBA. Melo ejected WTF.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Damn it immediate crush on girl in the hat.


Who?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 28, 2016)

I would smash Bayley and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 28, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I am strongly in favor of a roster shake up for both, and surprised that it hasn't happened already.



Sami, Bayley, and Cesaro to Smackdown as I advocated before. I have little reason to believe Stephanie is not part of creative on RAW, and she is actually worse than Vince on the matter.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Who?



Can't remember her name. She's on NXT though. has a shiny silver hat lol.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Sami, Bayley, and Cesaro to Smackdown as I advocated before. I have little reason to believe Stephanie is not part of creative on RAW, and she is actually worse than Vince on the matter.



Yeah I think Sami should definitely be on Smackdown. Maybe they can put him into something fresh before WM.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

Excited for this match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm convinced that fans are the only ones that even think about trades.  RAW brought up the concept just to troll Sami Zayn (and the fans).  This company is stubborn asf.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

Liv Morgan vs Ember Moon vs Billie Kay.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

As far as trades go.  No one needs a change more than Ziggler.  Ziggler has to go to Raw ASAP.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2016)

lol they need to call joe up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

John Cena is definitely going heel.  Watch his confrontation with AJ again.  The look on his face.  Taking his shirt off for absolutely no reason.  This is cocky heel 101.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2016)

Rukia said:


> John Cena is definitely going heel.  Watch his confrontation with AJ again.  The look on his face.  Taking his shirt off for absolutely no reason.  This is cocky heel 101.


He did that with the rock as well. Its nothing new. Its heelish but not the complete heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2016)

I challenge you guys to re-watch Survivor Series.  In a post-Roadblock world.  I actually think it has aged pretty well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

Babyface Rusev fucking obliterating people at FIFA.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Babyface Rusev fucking obliterating people at FIFA.



Kofi excuses were almost at Zayne level.  Been watching the entire tournament and even Roman was funny when facing Rusev


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi excuses were almost at Zayne level.  Been watching the entire tournament and even Roman was funny when facing Rusev


I've noticed that even people I think as bland or boring come off as so much more likeable and relatable and interesting during these things. Promo writers do them dirty man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2016)

Cousin went to Raw and Smackdown. Even with his fave Seth he still liked Smackdown better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

From today's F4Daily, Alvarez basically said that it's because when Noam Dar says "Fox" it sounds like "Fucks". Vince thinks it's hilarious that he can have somebody swear on his show and the censors can't do anything about it.

The wrestlers from the U.K. who just signed WWE contracts for the tournament on 1/14 and 1/15 in Blackpool, England, live on the WWE Network, signed one-year deals for 16,000 pounds or roughly $20,000 U.S.

No wonder WWE can't sign top talent LOLLLLLLLLLLL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 29, 2016)

Raiden said:


> They may have just wanted a quick feel of what fans are thinking.
> 
> But the poll is also embarrassing. Roman is at the very bottom despite literal years of pushing him. The numbers also show that fan's aren't excited for anyone except AJ.


There's a new poll up asking who was . I don't know how long it's been up though.

AJ Styles is at 29%
Roman Reigns is at 17%
Dean Ambrose is at 14%


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

Azeruth said:


> There's a new poll up asking who was . I don't know how long it's been up though.
> 
> AJ Styles is at 29%
> Roman Reigns is at 17%
> Dean Ambrose is at 14%



I did a poll from WWE earlier where it was asked who had the best year. It was like between AJ, Ellsworth, Charlotte, Strowman, etc. AJ was leading the poll by 61%. 

If AJ doesn't win Superstar of the year at the slammys I don't know what life is.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2016)

Guys it  finally happened, SD beat RAW in ratings

Sweet smell of victory,

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

What the fuck I don't remember HHH vs Ziggler this year.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2016)

It was on RAW after the Roadblock match of HHH vs Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

So much shit happened this year


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't know if 2 million is anything to celebrate about but okay.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I did a poll from WWE earlier where it was asked who had the best year. It was like between AJ, Ellsworth, Charlotte, Strowman, etc. AJ was leading the poll by 61%.
> 
> If AJ doesn't win Superstar of the year at the slammys I don't know what life is.



Closer margin but it kind of reflects the same thing.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Guys it  finally happened, SD beat RAW in ratings
> 
> Sweet smell of victory,





>vinces face when the ratings came in

AJ is going to raw, just watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

Don't look much into that. Smackdown had been promoting Cena's return and title matches on the last week of 2016 for a few weeks. 
It's a different story if Smackdown beats raw in multiple weeks.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 29, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've noticed that even people I think as bland or boring come off as so much more likeable and relatable and interesting during these things. Promo writers do them dirty man.



Vince needs to go.  I'm certain it's mostly or nearly all him in these awful promos.  Even the wrestlers seem fed up with them from their body language and facial visuals when they have to give out one of the stupid lines.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2016)

Always amazes me to see the show that get higher ratings. Curse of Oakland lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Vince needs to go.  I'm certain it's mostly or nearly all him in these awful promos.  Even the wrestlers seem fed up with them from their body language and facial visuals when they have to give out one of the stupid lines.



Some of Davari's lines I thought were really awful. He struggled to get them out, but he's also new. It's fascinating that you don't see too many of these now post match reactions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

Raiden.  No one was worse than Bayley.

I think Bayley isn't as bad as she seems.  But she is stuck playing this ridiculous character for children.  How much conviction can you have when you have to say stupid shit all the time?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raiden.  No one was worse than Bayley.
> 
> I think Bayley isn't as bad as she seems.  But she is stuck playing this ridiculous character for children.  How much conviction can you have when you have to say stupid shit all the time?



Strangest thing. When I went to RAW in Hartford she had like the second or third strongest crowd reaction.

They didn't help me at all suppress my crush on her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Raiden.  No one was worse than Bayley.
> 
> I think Bayley isn't as bad as she seems.  But she is stuck playing this ridiculous character for children.  How much conviction can you have when you have to say stupid shit all the time?



You don't get the character dude. Your comments on it are as out of touch as Vince's promos.


----------



## Kenju (Dec 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't look much into that. Smackdown had been promoting Cena's return and title matches on the last week of 2016 for a few weeks.
> It's a different story if Smackdown beats raw in multiple weeks.





Sauce said:


> I don't know if 2 million is anything to celebrate about but okay.



Considering this is the first time, it is special you goddamn buzzkills. Promotion is apart of the process. Yeah its because of Cena but dont act like thats some sort of underhanded tactic when RAW is bringing back freaking Goldberg


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

Imagine if Roman beat Taker at mania. LOL ultimate heel heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

For what it’s worth, Kurt Angle has been telling independent promoters he is returning to WWE in April, perhaps in time for WrestleMania 33 on April 2nd.

As of now, Angle is scheduled to wrestle Alberto Del Rio for the first time ever on February 12th in the UK for WCPW. Angle will then will face Cody Rhodes in their third match, but Angle has told promoters he’s not accepting indy dates past those two scheduled matches.

With less than 100 days until WrestleMania 33, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that  officials have locked in just three matches - Big Show vs. Shaquille O'Neal, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins and Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar.



While a potential match with John Cena vs. The Undertaker was somewhat acknowledged on this week's SmackDown, Vince McMahon has not decided on that match but it is possible. Another probable is a multi-person match for the RAW Women's Title.
Regarding The Undertaker's match, the likely opponent is Cena but current WWE United States Champion Roman Reigns is also being considered with the feeling that Reigns is the future and Cena vs. Taker doesn't build for the future, and this could be Taker's last WrestleMania match. If Cena wins the WWE Title from AJ Styles or Reigns wins the Universal Title from Kevin Owens at the Royal Rumble, it looks like Taker could be in line for a title shot in Orlando.

Taker has not been announced for the  main event next month but potential WrestleMania scenarios would make him a favorite. Braun Strowman is another favorite to win the Rumble, indicating a win by Reigns over Owens at the Rumble to set up Braun vs. Reigns at WrestleMania. The storyline between Owens and Chris Jericho has been brewing for months and it's believed they will face off at WrestleMania but that hasn't been confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 29, 2016)

AJ is going to beat Cena again then face Taker as the dirt sheets said it.

Wish Kurt makes it back to WM, at least as guest referee for Lesnar vs Goldberg III.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2016)

Kenju said:


> Guys it  finally happened, SD beat RAW in ratings
> 
> Sweet smell of victory,



The pure pure lulziness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2016)

AJ getting a Super Cena push and yet people tolerate it because he can wrestle.

I swear the hypocrisy is huge


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ getting a Super Cena push and yet people tolerate it because he can wrestle.
> 
> I swear the hypocrisy is huge


troll harder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> troll harder.



I can't......


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't get the character dude. Your comments on it are as out of touch as Vince's promos.


I get it.  The Bayley character isn't for me.  But I think a lot of people are going to realize that the character isn't for them either.

And we have seen it a million times.  The hostile men in the crowd drown out the women and children.

And I expect that to happen to Bayley.  She is too much of a niche character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

AJ is definitely one of Vince's favorites right now.  Sells merchandise.  Super over.  Reliable.  Zero risk of leaving for Hollywood.  Well liked by his peers.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can't......


I can tell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

Cena heel turn will be exactly like Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2016)

SS is in Houston next year?  Damn.  Seems like another show I should be at.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Noam Dar!  I guess he was hitting on Dana Brooke this week?  I didn't see that.  But people were comparing it to Dean Malenko in the WWE.  Hitting on Lita and taking her out for a date.  I had totally forgotten about that!  But it was fucking hilarious to see a serious wrestler like Dean involved in a storyline like that.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2016)

Oney Larcon basically a slightly less agressive Tommassa Ciampa

how do u guys feel about Andrade Cien and No Way Jose? Will these 2 ever make main roster?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

Just saw Rhyno, Mojo and Natalya at the Atlanta airport but didn't get a chance to say hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

Now just saw Viktor and said hi and congrats to Jason Jordan. Unreal stuff. Guess SD had a show in Atlanta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

Saw Becky and told her I was a big fan and she said thanks. She seems so nice. Also shook hands with Jordan.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I get it.  The Bayley character isn't for me.  But I think a lot of people are going to realize that the character isn't for them either.
> 
> And we have seen it a million times.  The hostile men in the crowd drown out the women and children.
> 
> And I expect that to happen to Bayley.  She is too much of a niche character.



No, someone in here went to a show and said she got one of the biggest babyface pops. This is something that is reported at house show reports all the time on sites like 411mania and Wrestleinc. Not only that but dudes wear those gay ass hugger tshirts. So yeah man going to stick to my guns on calling you out of touch on the Bayley thing. She's there chance at a female Cena.

I'm the biggest Sasha mark in here, she's obviously the best performer of this bunch, I mean it's not coincidental that the best matches all of these girls have ever had is with Sasha. Meltzer is even in the bandwagon going so far as to call Sasha one of the greatest performers this country has ever produced period. But guess what Bayley could be the biggest draw Vince has had in a woman ever. Of course he should roll the dice, Sasha doesn't have the kind of heat that can just dissipate. They've tried to cool her off and it just makes the crowd want her more. 



Kenju said:


> Considering this is the first time, it is special you goddamn buzzkills. Promotion is apart of the process. Yeah its because of Cena but dont act like thats some sort of underhanded tactic when RAW is bringing back freaking Goldberg



It's the second time isn't it? Either way SD beats Raw more than you think. Monday night has one huge ass show to compete with, Tuesday has multiple competitors in the 18-49 and it has the CBS death gauntlet which has 2 shows which get over 12 million viewers on average. It's the most competitive night on TV. So for SD to even win the 18-49 on Tuesday is a big deal.

Idk when you just look at the viewership total and don't consider the context it's going to skew these things. Hell the fact they're shitting on it when cable/network TV is dying means they don't get it either. Even if it's Cena's drawing power guess what, you're 100% correct. I mean look at the two rosters and it's obvious as hell that they stacked Raw hoping it would win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

Just seen Ellsworth and Corbin. If I see Styles I think I'll die from happiness overload.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

Saw the Usos and Heath Slater at a bad but the Usos had headphones in. Takes to Heath though. Told him I bought his shirt to help his kids and man laughed. So so happy. Just waiting for the main man AJ Styles to pass my gate now. If I spot him I'm getting a pic with him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw Becky and told her I was a big fan and she said thanks. She seems so nice. Also shook hands with Jordan.


I like Becky.  I hope she beats the hell out of the La Luchadora character.  She needs to do something to look good for once.  She seems like she does nothing but lose.  There is a real danger of her turning into a female Ziggler.  And no one wants to be Ziggler right now!


----------



## Sauce (Dec 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw Becky and told her I was a big fan and she said thanks. She seems so nice. Also shook hands with Jordan.



I bet she looks pretty as fuck in person.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2016)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw the Usos and Heath Slater at a bad but the Usos had headphones in. Takes to Heath though. Told him I bought his shirt to help his kids and man laughed. So so happy. Just waiting for the main man AJ Styles to pass my gate now. If I spot him I'm getting a pic with him


why were you at the airport so early


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why were you at the airport so early


Flight to Texas. Mom scheduled it. I'm not complaining.


Sauce said:


> I bet she looks pretty as fuck in person.


She really does. And she's so nice too. I'm in love man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm flying to California at the crack of dawn tomorrow.  Unless there is a show in Portland, I doubt I will be so lucky.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Heel turn.  Heel turn.  Heel turn!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

Guys I got a question.......... being legit curious, is there any company right now that can please all the fanbase of wrestling fans of today?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2016)

Ah so they are going to have Cena pop shit at ROman to get him over. Lmao.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys I got a question.......... being legit curious, is there any company right now that can please all the fanbase of wrestling fans of today?



Doubt it, too many people want too many different things.  Get a million wrestling fans asking what they like, get 2 million different and maybe even completely contradictory answers


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys I got a question.......... being legit curious, is there any company right now that can please all the fanbase of wrestling fans of today?


Can never please all of anything... Just hope to please the majority.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

The WWE product has something for everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Doubt it, too many people want too many different things.  Get a million wrestling fans asking what they like, get 2 million different and maybe even completely contradictory answers





WhatADrag said:


> Can never please all of anything... Just hope to please the majority.



Hmm any of the wrestling companies close to pleasing majority then?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm any of the wrestling companies close to pleasing majority then?


I don't know considering all you ever hear is WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know considering all you ever hear is WWE.



Hmm........ I suppose. 

I guess I wanted to know if any other company can be more balanced on their fans.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2016)

You'll never find everything you want in a company. Just try and find the most of what you like in a brand. I'd recommend new japan or roh to start with if you're burnt out on wwe.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The WWE product has something for everyone.



Problem is they try to shove it into all of their shows (save maybe for NXT).  Instead they should have each show (Raw, Smackdown, NXT, Cruserweight etc) to be their own style of show.  Each catering towards a certain audience in which each can flourish.

Raw and Smackdown are trying to cater to all but by and large end up only catering to no one but the sponsors.  Even if Smackdown is having good episodes at times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> You'll never find everything you want in a company. Just try and find the most of what you like in a brand. I'd recommend new japan or roh to start with if you're burnt out on wwe.


I guess that's what made me curious. If you can find a company that can appease everyone. Honestly the WWE is the only one I can see that can do it and might be trying tp do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Problem is they try to shove it into all of their shows (save maybe for NXT).  Instead they should have each show (Raw, Smackdown, NXT, Cruserweight etc) to be their own style of show.  Each catering towards a certain audience in which each can flourish.
> 
> Raw and Smackdown are trying to cater to all but by and large end up only catering to no one but the sponsors.  Even if Smackdown is having good episodes at times.


This so would work so damn good


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This so would work so damn good



I should expand a little I feel.  
Like Raw could be 2 hour entertainment show.  Have he larger than life people there (but for the love of everything drop it to 2 hours.).  Slightly more mic work than the others, wrestling happens but more focus on so called "sports entertainment."
Smackdown is the Wrestling show.  Those people who get constant praise for their technical skills go here.  Mic work less important than raw.
Cruiserweight is self explanatory.  Just please I may have some nostalgia here but add some of the old WCW cruiserweight style Luchadores.
NXT = Under 30s only with a couple of indi veterans to get the name of future stars in the spotlight.  All of which is a mix from above, where people who connect can move up to the show that fits them.

Not sure where to put the women's division, cruiserweights would not be on raw either.  

PPVs would be one per month max (not one for each show, just one.) and only overlaps would be for RR, WM and the two SS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

I want Shane and Stephanie to come out on their respective shows.

Let's start with Shane.  I want him to give Cena a wake up call.  I want him to talk about how impressive Corbin was.  I want him to mention that Corbin didn't get pinned.  And I want him to tell Cena that title shots are earned, not given!

Stephanie can make me happy by fining or suspending Bayley.  Dana Brooke was the ref last week.  A superstar can't lay their hands on a ref like that without their being some sort of penalty.  It's idiotic.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2016)

Shane should come on and tell Cena "Back of the line." have Cena week in and out have to win matches to get a title shot.  He wins some against lower level.  But he comes to upper midcard he starts to struggle, he actually almost loses and in the end has his win through means that look like a cheat but also accidental.

Next week it's someone else further up the card, again win but fluke/accidental cheat/whatever Cena finally loses.  He has that one person he can't overcome.  Looks to be a gracious winner, offering his hand then turns it into an FU, multiple chair shots followed up by STFU.

Shane states that since Cena took out the number 1 contender, he guesses Cena takes that spot (WWE logic here) and tries everything to win, going as far as selling his soul, so to say.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh, okay.  I see where that Reigns quote came from.  Apparently Roman said somethings smart on social media after it leaked that he was laughing his ass off at a house show when Kevin Owens was taunting the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Roman better not beat Strowman clean at Wrestlemania.  I'm scared to death of that match.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Oh, okay.  I see where that Reigns quote came from.  Apparently Roman said somethings smart on social media after it leaked that he was laughing his ass off at a house show when Kevin Owens was taunting the crowd.




Video in question.  Owens is killing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey good for Liv Morgan.  She teamed with Bayley and Sasha in a couple of house shows.  And they were over asf.

Really good experience for her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2016)

This is the one that I really remember.


Zayn and Owens were cracking up when Jericho started bragging about inventing the money in the bank match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Ronda vs Charlotte powerful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 31, 2016)

Rousey is finished. Expect to see her in WWE soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2016)

So uuuh what did Ronda do? lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> I should expand a little I feel.
> Like Raw could be 2 hour entertainment show.  Have he larger than life people there (but for the love of everything drop it to 2 hours.).  Slightly more mic work than the others, wrestling happens but more focus on so called "sports entertainment."
> Smackdown is the Wrestling show.  Those people who get constant praise for their technical skills go here.  Mic work less important than raw.
> Cruiserweight is self explanatory.  Just please I may have some nostalgia here but add some of the old WCW cruiserweight style Luchadores.
> ...



Eventually one of these will be a drain on their resources tho.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I agree on Rousey.  i think this makes her more likely to show up in the WWE.  And the WWE still wants her.  Even if this was embarrassing... She is still a name.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2016)

The notion of a 2 hour Raw is kind of dumb at this point. I mean would you give back 50 million dollars if someone was willing to pay you it? Same thing with the oversaturation of PPVs, I mean they make less money if they do that.

Obviously they could make a better product by doing that but this is more about making money than creating a better product to them. They consider the 'quality' aspect of it to be mark talk and only care about quality so far in as it makes them money. I enjoy the fantasy booking too though.



[S-A-F] said:


> So uuuh what did Ronda do? lol



Nothing...it's just fantasy booking. 

She lost her fight in under 50 seconds. This is the same chick who lost for the first time and disappeared from the public for basically a year and wouldn't do media. She just got her ass handed to her and she's supposed to be ready to take a lesser pay day from Vince? Because I mean 3 million is kind of the market value price for her to get her ass kicked. I mean 1.5 million is probably close to Goldberg money on the over side of things... idk but personally don't think we'll see Ronda for a good long time. She didn't even stick around for the post fight stuff. She's getting absolutely slaughtered in the MMA community, I mean even Trump is shitting on her. 

Kind of feel sorry for her to be honest. I think she goes back in the Octagon before she goes to WWE. She's far too prideful to take this Amanda Nunes shit lying down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Go get Paige VanZant for $250K instead.  She would do a better job promoting the fight too.  And put her in with someone that can carry her to a good match.  Maybe that means Sasha?


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 31, 2016)

WWE put up the . Was not expecting Nikki Bella to be winning it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Go get Paige VanZant for $250K instead.  She would do a better job promoting the fight too.  And put her in with someone that can carry her to a good match.  Maybe that means Sasha?



Honestly this makes more sense to me. I think Becky would put on the best match but the way Vince wants to build is that he wants Flair's aryan looking daughter at the top. 



Azeruth said:


> WWE put up the . Was not expecting Nikki Bella to be winning it.



The fact she's back from neck surgery has won her a lot of good will. It's a shame that this company really ruined her pre-injury run because they were even more inept at booking her than they are at booking Raw's current roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I voted for Sasha Banks.  And she is right there.  She could end up winning.

Nia, Alexa, and Becky are lucky to be included.  I can't really make a case for any of those three.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Also.  If social media is any indication.  I have a hard time imagining a heel turn from Sasha Banks any time soon.  Just like John Cena.  She is doing a ton of stuff with kids right now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Possible Royal Rumble Spoiler_ 



AJ Styles is being advertised as defending the WWE title at live events that take place after the RR.




Grain of salt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Possible Royal Rumble Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course that's a grain of salt. Cards are always subject to change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Charlotte vs ronda would be dope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The notion of a 2 hour Raw is kind of dumb at this point. I mean would you give back 50 million dollars if someone was willing to pay you it? Same thing with the oversaturation of PPVs, I mean they make less money if they do that.
> 
> Obviously they could make a better product by doing that but this is more about making money than creating a better product to them. They consider the 'quality' aspect of it to be mark talk and only care about quality so far in as it makes them money. I enjoy the fantasy booking too though.
> 
> ...




Correction... She's getting slaughtered by the world... as in Dio Brando stand. The world is clowning her. I don't think those mma junkie meat heads are on my tumblr reblonging rousey memes and videos at the moment. And I don't think they are making these fire ass memes. People I know who know nothing of UFC is clowning her ass man. This just beyond the MMA community. She is a victim of the internet as an entire subject right now.


The thing is.. Ronda has been at WWE before with a Vegeta shirt, also her group is called the four horsewomen or whatever. She seems like a sort of wrestling mark and a geek like us. I think people are betting on that for her to come to the WWE one day and not the money.
I know its a little different but hasn't Mike Tyson been offered a shit ton of money by boxing that WWE could never offer in their dreams but he still participated?

I don't know if Ronda will retire or fight again. I'm not calling that move. Her very first lost she was on Ellen talking about suicide. And now she she took a L in 48 seconds where over 26 significant strikes were landed on her. Who knows what shes thinking?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I actually think she has no credibility left after that fight last night.  If she does come.  She should job to put someone over.  Let Asuka beat her at the next Takeover.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The notion of a 2 hour Raw is kind of dumb at this point. I mean would you give back 50 million dollars if someone was willing to pay you it? Same thing with the oversaturation of PPVs, I mean they make less money if they do that.
> 
> Obviously they could make a better product by doing that but this is more about making money than creating a better product to them. They consider the 'quality' aspect of it to be mark talk and only care about quality so far in as it makes them money. I enjoy the fantasy booking too though.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, I was wondering if she burned bridges with Dana or something. Yeah I don't think she's going anywhere if she's that desperate to get a win back and prove everybody wrong and shut them up.



Rukia said:


> I actually think she has no credibility left after that fight last night.  If she does come.  She should job to put someone over.  Let Asuka beat her at the next Takeover.


Lmao NO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I actually think HHH and Stephanie should be able to beat the Rock and Ronda in a tag match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I actually think she has no credibility left after that fight last night.  If she does come.  She should job to put someone over.  Let Asuka beat her at the next Takeover.


She'll be ok.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Maybe. But it will be fun making fun of her for a while.  This is as good as Marquez knocking out Pacquaio.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

That has nothing to do with her being big fir the wwe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Correction... She's getting slaughtered by the world... as in Dio Brando stand. The world is clowning her. I don't think those mma junkie meat heads are on my tumblr reblonging rousey memes and videos at the moment. And I don't think they are making these fire ass memes. People I know who know nothing of UFC is clowning her ass man. This just beyond the MMA community. She is a victim of the internet as an entire subject right now.
> 
> 
> The thing is.. Ronda has been at WWE before with a Vegeta shirt, also her group is called the four horsewomen or whatever. She seems like a sort of wrestling mark and a geek like us. I think people are betting on that for her to come to the WWE one day and not the money.
> ...



Tyson showed up to help promote himself though, I mean even after losing to Buster Douglas he didn't take it the way she did. He also got paid 3 million dollars to not take bumps.

 I know everyone is clowning her, I mean the fucking President elect is going at her. It's different to take a bump as opposed to making someone do an assisted flip. I know all the stuff about her being into anime and stuff, but it's wishful thinking to think she's coming to WWE anytime soon.

I mean again she disappeared from the public after Holm and got nunchucked by Nunes and didn't do media. I'm not saying it's just about money i'm saying there's so many reasons to not expect her in a WWE ring.

And a match with her and Charlotte would be ass. Maybe the build would be good but I doubt they'd let Charlotte have the freedom she needs to get heat. 

The Asuka thing is intriguing though. Like she's the only legitimate women they have in terms of MMA toughness, Kana was rocking Muta scale worthy crimson masks in her day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh and Ronda shouldn't put over anyone. Real talk don't think Vince would have enough money to pay her to job to any of his women and probably men for that matter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Tyson showed up to help promote himself though, I mean even after losing to Buster Douglas he didn't take it the way she did. He also got paid 3 million dollars to not take bumps.
> 
> I know everyone is clowning her, I mean the fucking President elect is going at her. It's different to take a bump as opposed to making someone do an assisted flip. I know all the stuff about her being into anime and stuff, but it's wishful thinking to think she's coming to WWE anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Yeah I get what you mean. I'm just saying never say NEVER to Ronda being in the ring. I agree with you about there are plenty of reasons not to expect her to a ring at the moment. I just think it's foolish for people to say WWE would not want to contact her after seeing this fight. This is the same company having youtube celebrity children appear on the show and having a guy who failed drug tests headline their biggests ppvs and on top of that losing to a 50 year old. Even Coachman said the WWE wouldn't want to touch her now. I highly disagree with those type of comments.

Honestly, at this point in time, the match with the most money is Charlotte vs Ronda. Besides the WWE network subscribers who checks out the NXT shows, nobody knows who Asuka is. If Asuka got the same build as she is getting in NXT and Ronda came after.... $$$$$
But the Flair name vs Ronda just sounds like easy money IMO. So that would be Vince first choice imo.




SoulTaker said:


> Oh and Ronda shouldn't put over anyone. Real talk don't think Vince would have enough money to pay her to job to any of his women and probably men for that matter.



real. even whoever lost to her would gain benefits anyways.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2016)

Watching World of Sport in the UK, feels odd listening to JR on a British based organization.

The what chants, they exist here too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

The what chants are terrible.  I want to know what is going on in the head of someone that participates in that chant!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

If the Los Angeles house show had been on Raw.. Liv Morgan would be over.  Call her up after Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

The world needs a cena dean feud.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> The world needs a cena dean feud.


The timing was perfect when Cena said that Stone Cold was right to call Dean out on his podcast.  They could have had AJ face someone else instead of the triple threat match!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year my wrestling kliq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The timing was perfect when Cena said that Stone Cold was right to call Dean out on his podcast.  They could have had AJ face someone else instead of the triple threat match!




You're right to be honest. Shit was right there. It'd still be money later but wwe timing on things never work out.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> The what chants are terrible.  I want to know what is going on in the head of someone that participates in that chant!


What?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Dec 31, 2016)

Have a Happy New Year, guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Hopefully WWE treats Sasha Banks better in 2017.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully WWE treats Sasha Banks better in 2017.



She's easily top 10 in booking right now. Obviously I'm not counting part-timers like Taker, Berg, etc..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

I look at Sasha and I see a female version of the Rock.


Obviously the mic skills aren't as good.  But I think She has appeal outside of wrestling.  Her entrance is fucking fantastic!  And she is over asf.  She gets an immediate reaction!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2016)

Baron Corbin fucking owes AJ big time!  Hyped him up and made him seem like a huge threat on commentary two weeks ago.  Made him look like a million bucks in the ring on Tuesday night.  And had the foresight to kick out when Corbin wasn't there in time to break up the pin after Ziggler's Superkick.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Baron Corbin fucking owes AJ big time!  Hyped him up and made him seem like a huge threat on commentary two weeks ago.  Made him look like a million bucks in the ring on Tuesday night.  And had the foresight to kick out when Corbin wasn't there in time to break up the pin after Ziggler's Superkick.



AJ is far and away the #1 on the roster because of things like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Happy New Year my wrestling kliq


Still new years eve here for another 2 hours. 

Been watching a bunch of tribute to the troops eps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2017)

Heh, 20 mins into the New Years and I'm rewatching WM 17 to bring back some good memories. 

So Goldberg this Monday.   Wondering if there might be a bit of a teased confrontation with Strowman to build on his fearless monster persona.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Happy New Year my wrestling kliq


Happy New Years 


2017 won't be fun for me when I get deported


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Happy New Years
> 
> 
> 2017 won't be fun for me when I get deported



Is that the reason for your set?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2017)

Also Rousey's lost her star power after the last fight. I wouldn't waste money on her . Actually build up Nia instead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Is that the reason for your set?



I saw this coming a mile away 

Me no speaky spanish. MURIKA!


----------



## Kuya (Jan 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also Rousey's lost her star power after the last fight. I wouldn't waste money on her . Actually build up Nia instead



Her stock is slow, but she is still a huge star and would be a big time name on the WWE roster. She'd be instantly more popular and more intriguing than Becky, Bayley etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm psyched for Monday night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Her stock is slow, but she is still a huge star and would be a big time name on the WWE roster. She'd be instantly more popular and more intriguing than Becky, Bayley etc.



but again this is the same issue they've had for a long while of building up their own people. Plus you know with Rousey there's gonna be so many botches. Do you really need her to freeze up during a match if she's getting chanted you fucked up?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2017)

Leaving for Malaysia today. Hopefully I can still bei n touch with you guys lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Leaving for Malaysia today. Hopefully I can still bei n touch with you guys lol.



Good luck with that trip dude.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 1, 2017)

man Percy looks familiar...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Leaving for Malaysia today. Hopefully I can still bei n touch with you guys lol.



I'm sure you will.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, 20 mins into the New Years and I'm rewatching WM 17 to bring back some good memories.
> 
> So Goldberg this Monday.   Wondering if there might be a bit of a teased confrontation with Strowman to build on his fearless monster persona.


One of my all time favorite WMs along with 19.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm a huge Ronda fan but she is done in MMA.

She is a beast in Judo, but her boxing and standup are god awful to watch.

Those last two fight really exposed that.

Not to mention the way she took the losses is what really is getting under peoples skin.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2017)

So fucking good!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

^ Mike Tenay was underrated on commentary.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Ishmael (Jan 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm a huge Ronda fan but she is done in MMA.
> 
> She is a beast in Judo, but her boxing and standup are god awful to watch.
> 
> ...



The thing is she needs to switch it, back to that her corner has her thinking she's a boxer or whatever when she's not. Her standup sucks imo. She can bounce back but with her original game plan and fighting style.. she got fucked twice now by fighters with good stand up.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2017)

I was in an awesome Raw crowd, but we chanted something awful when I think back about it with the "You suck Uso" "You suck Cena" "You suck Bryan" chants at the women. Even though it was funny and shocking as fuck live and high in the moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah I get what you mean. I'm just saying never say NEVER to Ronda being in the ring. I agree with you about there are plenty of reasons not to expect her to a ring at the moment. I just think it's foolish for people to say WWE would not want to contact her after seeing this fight. This is the same company having youtube celebrity children appear on the show and having a guy who failed drug tests headline their biggests ppvs and on top of that losing to a 50 year old. Even Coachman said the WWE wouldn't want to touch her now. I highly disagree with those type of comments.
> 
> Honestly, at this point in time, the match with the most money is Charlotte vs Ronda. Besides the WWE network subscribers who checks out the NXT shows, nobody knows who Asuka is. If Asuka got the same build as she is getting in NXT and Ronda came after.... $$$$$
> But the Flair name vs Ronda just sounds like easy money IMO. So that would be Vince first choice imo.
> ...



Network subs and buzz are kind of more important is what I'd argue but I mean that's not really a traditional view or the one Vince would go with. I agree with you in terms of it being nonsense the WWE shouldn't want her, I mean she's a bigger star than Punk. She was the biggest athlete on the planet for about 3-6 months. 



WhatADrag said:


> You're right to be honest. Shit was right there. It'd still be money later but wwe timing on things never work out.



They did the feud though but Cena had to go tape American Grit. Remember you're the one who pointed out it had been like a decade since Cena had a televised loss or a loss on Smackdown.



The Juice Man said:


> I'm a huge Ronda fan but she is done in MMA.
> 
> She is a beast in Judo, but her boxing and standup are god awful to watch.
> 
> ...



She has 2 losses and dominated the champion before Nunes and has only lost because her coach is a fucking hack. I mean if you were as big of a fan as you say you are you'd realize that Jon Jones actually provided the best analysis, she beats 90% of the division. There wouldn't even be a division without her. So 2 fights and she's done? Seriously flawed logic especially for MMA.




Rukia said:


> ^ Mike Tenay was underrated on commentary.



He was terrible 

Dude was hired to call fast pace action and he didn't even know the names of moves. Fucking Austin Aries shits on that hack.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I was in an awesome Raw crowd, but we chanted something awful when I think back about it with the "You suck Uso" "You suck Cena" "You suck Bryan" chants at the women. Even though it was funny and shocking as fuck live and high in the moment.


Yeah, dude.  The crowd goes over the line sometimes.  I hate when they shit all over the women.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

@SoulTaker you going to stream for wk?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Ziggler/Corbin rematch on Tuesday night.  This is a match that the crowd was dead for two weeks ago.  I'm sure it will be a decent match.  But will the audience care?

I expect Corbin to put Dolph away for good.

Hopefully it isn't the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

@WhatADrag will you give Raw another chance this week?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker you going to stream for wk?



Yeah that's still the plan. Skipping work for it too.




Rukia said:


> Yeah, dude.  The crowd goes over the line sometimes.  I hate when they shit all over the women.



Do you even understand the context or is this part of your thing where people who pay money to be entertained aren't entertained and make their own fun shouldn't?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

When is Wrestle Kingdom?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you even understand the context or is this part of your thing where people who pay money to be entertained aren't entertained and make their own fun shouldn't?


The context what do you mean by that?

I view those chants as being very similar to boring chants.  "We don't give a darn about the women in this match or what they are doing.  So we are going to chant the names of their boyfriends instead.  That is how we will voice our displeasure."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag will you give Raw another chance this week?



I don't know.



SoulTaker said:


> Yeah that's still the plan. Skipping work for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

I couldn't give a shit about women's wrestling at the time. I got a good chuckle out of the "you suck:insert bf/husbands name here" chants.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

How well do you think a Ronda vs Asuka match would go?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Asuka is a natural.  I want her to face everyone.

First we need to decide.  She is going to eventually get called up to the main roster.  Where should she go?  I think both Nakamura and Asuka should go to wrestling show (Smackdown).  Samoa Joe and Ember Moon can try out the Raw brand.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Who are these people?  Wrestlers?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

First is Velvet Sky, second Is Lana,

You are a dolt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Rosenburg, heyman, jbl panel tonight on the network after raw. I'm in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, I only glanced at the pictures.  I'm on an airplane right now.  Lots of people around.  Looking at pics of girls in lingerie on my iPad is a bad look.  A terrible look even.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I have to say.  I'm worried about what I have heard rumored for Raw tonight.  This a new year.  I'm expecting drastic and exciting changes to the program.  But the episode being advertised by the WWE sounds like a lot of episodes and matches that I have already seen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Who do you guys think Dana is fucking? I felt like Jericho was but someone told me how bruan is always in her snaps.

Seem like everyone loves Bruan he's always in everyone pictures.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2017)

Lana's snapchat and IG are godly. I get a boner every time she pops up on my feed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Wasn't Dana fucking someone on creative? I heard that rumor before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How well do you think a Ronda vs Asuka match would go?


about as big a botchfest as Charlotte vs Becky part two


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

_As noted earlier, Paige arrived to the Amalie Arena in Tampa, FL this afternoon for RAW. She will not be returning to  TV tonight as she's already gone from the arena.

Word is that Paige was there to meet with WWE officials in regards to her neck injury, according . We noted this morning that Paige has not been cleared to wrestle after having the surgery back in October. PWInsider adds that no Total Divas material was filmed while she was backstage._

GG tbh. 




[S-A-F] said:


> When is Wrestle Kingdom?



Wiki says Jan 4th, not sure about the time tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

But knowing WWE they'll probably keep her till 2020 and bury her brand.

-----

As noted, the final  of 2016 defeated the final RAW of 2016 in viewership - 2.885 million to 2.855 million.

SmackDown also defeated RAW in the ratings last week, for the first time in the new era.

SmackDown drew a 2.02 rating while RAW drew a 1.94. As noted, the RAW rating was down from the previous week's 2.02 rating. The SmackDown rating was up from the previous week's 1.88 rating.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 2, 2017)

I like Lana and Rusev, and hearing what RAW is doing with them turns my stomach. They're supposed to be the heels here?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> When is Wrestle Kingdom?



3 AM on the 4th. I'm planning on posting 2 streams. Need to buy my energy drinks though.



Rukia said:


> The context what do you mean by that?
> 
> I view those chants as being very similar to boring chants.  "We don't give a darn about the women in this match or what they are doing.  So we are going to chant the names of their boyfriends instead.  That is how we will voice our displeasure."



They were rebelling against the fact that they wanted to see Women's wrestling as opposed to the high school drama mean girl bull shit that was the Women's Revolution. They were demeaning the women they felt were the problem and the reason the Charlottes, Beckys, and Sasha's were being held down for Nicki to break AJ's record.

And again if someone pays the money guess what the performers shouldn't give a darn and most of them don't. To them they're getting over because people are still giving their money to come and heckle them, they prefer money to respect. This is what the wrestling business is predicated on. We're the ones who put the onus on honor and prestige, they care about their money for the most part.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> 3 AM on the 4th. I'm planning on posting 2 streams. Need to buy my energy drinks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not used to staying that late? 

@Rukia I'm in for raw today I guess. Nothing else to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I like Lana and Rusev, and hearing what RAW is doing with them turns my stomach. They're supposed to be the heels here?


No one really knows what they are trying to do with Lana and Rusev.  My takeaway has basically been that Rusev is a good honorable man with a heel wife that puts him in a lot of bad situations.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2017)

What roster change ups you think should happen? Here are mine:

To Raw:
Dean Ambrose
Apollo Crews
Dolph Ziggler
Slater and Rhyno

To Smackdown:
Sami Zayn
Rusev and Lana
New Day
Sasha Banks

NXT Call Ups:
Samoa Joe to Raw (immediate feud with Roman Reigns that he should dominate)
Tye Dillinger to Smackdown (immediate feud with Miz for IC)
The Revival to Smackdown
Authors of Pain to Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> What roster change ups you think should happen? Here are mine:
> 
> To Raw:
> Dean Ambrose
> ...



Keep Sasha on raw and dean on smackdown. I'm good on that shit. I don't need shield teases every week.
And I'd only either draft Kofi and woods to smack down or big e alone. 

But after all that I got no problem with your decisions


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> What roster change ups you think should happen? Here are mine:
> 
> To Raw:
> Dean Ambrose
> ...


I like most of that.  I would send Kalisto to Raw so that he can join the CW division.  And I might hold off on shipping Crews.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmm, starting off the new year with Foley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Foley looks dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Mick Foley??  Fuck him!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Foley makes me cringe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh yeah, Jericho in a cage tonight right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

100 feet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Of course someone needs their spotlight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Raw definitely hasn't decided to focus less on the GM's this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

This is cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

We have seen these matches a million times already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Goldberg? 

Picked the wrong week to take a break


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This is cringe.


Was Foley confused?  Or was that intentional??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

The sooner they fire Foley and bring in Kurt Angle as the new commish the better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The sooner they fire Foley and bring in Kurt Angle as the new commish the better.


Putting Kurt angle on raw when smack down is home is disgusting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

So can we officially start calling this era the Rematch Era?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I hope Kevin Owens and Jericho don't just get their asses kicked all night long.  I feel like that happens every week.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 2, 2017)

The booking is incredibly dumb.Why the fuck would Seth care about being in Roman's side ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So can we officially start calling this era the Rematch Era?


Raw is being treated like the house show circuit.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm more interested to see the build promos on Mickie's return to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> The booking is incredibly dumb.Why the fuck would Seth care about being in Roman's side ?


You know what else is dumb?  Seth wants revenge against HHH, right?  For screwing him out of the Universal Title, right??

Well, what about Roman?  HHH screwed Roman out of that match too!!  So why is he giving Hunter a pass?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'm more interested to see the build promos on Mickie's return to Smackdown.


Emma appearance tonight?  Or a vignette??


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Emma appearance tonight?  Or a vignette??


Smart money says Vignette, wasn't Eva Marie supposed to have returned a month ago?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Enjoyable match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

I jinxed the ending


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You know what else is dumb?  Seth wants revenge against HHH, right?  For screwing him out of the Universal Title, right??
> 
> Well, what about Roman?  HHH screwed Roman out of that match too!!  So why is he giving Hunter a pass?


Roman will soon be a dual champion,why would he care ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

KO DQ'd but the damage has been done.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 2, 2017)

Roman might lose his title tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

@White Hawk Roman is definitely losing the belt tonight.  The WWE has bigger ideas for him than the US title.  It is important that they get the belt off of him ASAP.

And about SD tomorrow night.  I actually really enjoy contract signings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Cesaro n sheamus>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmm, out comes a talent that should be holding singles gold but don't mind that he's holding tag gold instead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, out comes a talent that should be holding singles gold but don't mind that he's holding tag gold instead.


Cesaro should be in main event level matches this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

When you want Roman to lose the US Title but you know what that would meant at the Royal Rumble

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I feel bad for Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Decent match. Also good way to make Guns n' Gallows look strong while not doing too much damage to the Tag Champs by having the win come via shenanigans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Impressive showing by Cesaro despite the loss and commentary was singing the guys praises.  Yet this guy is not involved in main event gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Sami is going to get squashed tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

2 decent matches so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a great promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Total Divas looks good this week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't see Roman losing tonight despite the stipulations not falling in his favor. I can see a wet dream for Vince being Roman being double champ.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Roman may lose a match occasionally.  But he never loses a feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

CM Punk would beat Goldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Strownage time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Sami looks worried.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Hope Sami brought with him Cena's duct tape.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Stay down Sami.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Those were some good kendo stick shots.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

lol at Stroman and Sami working the match they should have had on PPV on TV

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol Sami pushing an obstacle at Strowman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

This lit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

I see the trampoline they use for Sin Cara & Kalisto


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

This is the same "the monster heel wont use weapons" bullshit from the Ambrose/Lesnar match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Strowman gonna run himself through the lighting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree with Graves.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

THIS IS LIT


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> This is the same "the monster heel wont use weapons" bullshit from the Ambrose/Lesnar match.


True.  Strowman should have used the chair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

At the very least Strowman's stamina is on point.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

This is great


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

That's gotta be it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

That was some PPV quality stuff.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

He's dead Mick


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> He's dead Mick


I blame Mick.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

This guy could beat Brawn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Only Roman Reigns can beat Strowman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Wonder who'll beat Strowman in under 2 minutes now. The booking structure in this company is all over the place. Sami should be a high mid-carder but he lost while using weapons but his opponent didn't.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

#Strownage


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Some little kid begging Strowman to stop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

And Sami is injured.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I guess Rollins will ruin it for Roman somehow?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Nakamura vs Strowman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

A Kingsmen gimmick?    Well manners maketh man then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

New day probably made wwe so Muxh money


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Stupid kid cheering for the stale New Day.  Smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Titus Brand.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

This is cringe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

The hell is this.   Man how deep in the dog house is Titus to have to be reduced to this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

more like Titus Bland amirite


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

They should honestly let Titus win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Titus and Curt Hawkins are the two superstars most in the doghouse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> This is cringe


That shit was funny.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They should honestly let Titus win


Why not?  Maybe this can lead to Xavier getting kicked out of the group eventually?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Titus hasn't won a tv match in ages.  You really are a scrub if you lose to him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

They made that hulk hogan guy move


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Man, Titus still not getting a break. 

And Steph is tearing down Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Creed won a singles match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Do you BAY-lieve?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey, it's Alicia FUCKS


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Come on Bayley.  Ffs.  Get better on the mic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

So Sasha is going to cost Nia the #1 Contenders Match right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

So Sasha is going to cost Nia the #1 Contenders Match right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Noam Dar is the best.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Cringe creeper Noam will never not be funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I root for the Miz because I like to see a happy Maryse smiling after the match ends.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Poor Titus, that's what happens when you grab Vince on live tv.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

So does that this mean Alicia will be playing a valet for the time being.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So does that this mean Alicia will be playing a valet for the time being.


No room for her.  Emma is better.  Summer Rae will be back soon, and she is better.  Nia is a project.  Dana is with Charlotte.  Then you have Bayley, Charlotte, and Sasha.

Alicia is lucky to be on tv!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

What was that shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I guess Goldberg will close Raw.  Match wise.. Nia and Bayley are the main event?  Risky.  Nia still botches quite a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What was that shit


Segment should have been on 205 live.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

So Roman is going to lose the title because of the DQ stip? I mean why the fuck shouldn't KO just come down and hit Jericho? He's banned from ringside but it's not like that's ever stopped these guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Roman out with more boos than cheers, Jericho out to a better reaction.  And he's suppose to be the heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Would actually be somewhat hyped for this if I hadn't seen this match 50 times in the past month alone.
This is either going to be the typical Roman win or KO gets Jericho the DQ win which means Reigns fucking wins at RR.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Jericho walking all pigeon toed.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So Roman is going to lose the title because of the DQ stip? I mean why the fuck shouldn't KO just come down and hit Jericho? He's banned from ringside but it's not like that's ever stopped these guys.


Kevin Owens is going to be in a Sin Cara mask in the crowd.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2017)

Actual Y2J chants lol

How the fuck isn't Roman being positioned as a heel people pay in hopes he gets beat. Dude is more HHH than Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

If Raw could just make sense and give shit people to do.. They'd blow SD out the water for the simple fact these matches be so good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Roman is getting a reaction.  That's good.  The crowd was fairly docile for the Seth/KO match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Would have been hilarious if Reigns botched there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Roman didn't make it.  That was a slow count!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Actual Y2J chants lol
> 
> How the fuck isn't Roman being positioned as a heel people pay in hopes he gets beat. Dude is more HHH than Cena.




So much money in him being heel. I hate when people say nobody wants to see Roman nor is he a star. Every time dude comes out he gets mega reactions cheers or boos it don't matter... the level of reaction he gets is crazy.

Vince is booking him so wrong


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would have been hilarious if Reigns botched there.


Like Corbin last week?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn just realised Reigns is from Florida and he's still catching boos. That's sad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

The crowd wanted that tap so bad!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Shades of eddie. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Impossible to beat Roman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Jericho has nothing in his arsenal that can beat Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Lol, that crowd reaction with that attempted cheat by Jericho.  

So Roman retains.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

lol roman wins.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I think Vince and the WWE know that the fans want the belt off of Roman.  So they like to fuck with the fans and have close calls in all of these matches.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

I'd rather have Roman us champ than universal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd rather have Roman us champ than universal



But he's gonna be both.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd rather have Roman us champ than universal


Only silver lining. I don't trust Vince's bitch ass though. Fucker is going to go to WM as a Dual Champ. Just watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jericho has nothing in his arsenal that can beat Reigns.


We saw this before.  Roman can kick out of a codebreaker, even when Kevin Owens knocks him into one.  And even small guys can power out of the walls.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I will say this though.  We have seen Roman against Y2J a million times already.  And despite that... This last match was fun.  The stipulation and Jericho's cheating made the match a little different than usual.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only silver lining. I don't trust Vince's bitch ass though. Fucker is going to go to WM as a Dual Champ. Just watch.



It's what the fans want- Vince

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I wish Bad News Barrett was in this tournament.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

pete dune >>>
most likely he will be uk champ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wish Bad News Barrett was in this tournament.


I wish he was just still in WWE on SD Live. He could be a decent Mid Card to Lower Upper Card Heel, or had WWE not decided to idiotically sabotage his Bad News Gimmick, or Face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Nigel McGuinness


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Emma


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Send Emma to SD.  Ffs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Send Emma to SD.  Ffs.


I agree


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I can think of at least five segments that could have been given to Emma tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I agree with Meltzer.  Mahal looks like he is on steroids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Hmm, so Jinder on a winning team.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Well that was fast. What the hell.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

What?  When did Rusev become the legal man?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

The Queen!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

im not like most girls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

You think the bodysuit is padded? or did she really gain a ton of weight? Is Nia the new "Piggy James"


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Bayley does have a really nice Ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Saxton is being annoying asf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Sasha is going to cost Nia the #1 Contenders Match right?


Saw it coming a mile away and still somewhat underwhelmed. Though I think that's more to do with the fact that RAW has drained the life out of me this night.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

The Jericho/Reigns match was good at least I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

sd beats raw one week.

lets add hbk n taker to raw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Why is Undertaker on RAW? He said SD will always be his home the last time he showed up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> sd beats raw one week.
> 
> lets add hbk n taker to raw



Isn't Smackdown his "home"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Taker on Raw, I thought he was SmackDown?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Kevin Owens is going to get his ass kicked.  Jericho too.  These guys are made to look like clowns every week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Isn't Smackdown his "home"?


Undertaker a thot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Vince salty Smackdown beat Raw in the ratings. Only explanation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

The sign guy will get speared and jackhammered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

The List of Jericho is more over than Reigns.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> The sign guy will get speared and jackhammered.


Sign guy is probably Goldberg.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

The sign guy is Brock Lesnar-lite


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Jericho is a dark horse winner for the rumble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Sign guy left. Booooooooooooooooo. I was a mark.

EDIT: still with the 2k nameplate.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I do like Jericho and Goldberg being in the ring together.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Crappy chair for Goldberg.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Take it child!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Goldberg calling Owens a child.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Crappy chair for Goldberg.



Best part of the talk show. The guest gets a shite chair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Segment is actually lit. So if KO won't take shit from Goldberg why not book him like a dominant Heel who doesn't take shit from anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

Goldberg, teach Roman how to do a spear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

I like that Owens isn't being a chickenshit here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

And here comes Reigns to stand tall at the end of the show as per

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Well they are bringing every big name out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

oh boy Strowman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like that Owens isn't being a chickenshit here.



Even if it's out of character of him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Seth Rollins and HHH next.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

heyman got me good.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2017)

double spear to Brawn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Berg vs. Roman, the shite version of Hogan vs. Rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Well so much for Stowman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Why does Goldberg still have the 2k17 nameplate? lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2017)

vince was jizzing all over that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> And here comes Reigns to stand tall at the end of the show as per


You called it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow, the crowd DID NOT care for that double spear.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Wow, the crowd DID NOT care for that double spear.


It wasn't as over as Jericho adding people to the list.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2017)

Whole segment was made to make Reigns look like Goldberg's peer at the expense of Strowman. Never change Vince. Why not have Jericho take the spear FFS.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

2017 and still no Emma. This is way worse than the brodus clay thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2017)

Hold up. They're not thinking of Roman vs. Berg at Mania are they...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Goldberg went nose to nose with both Roman and Kevin Owens.  Even though I think Brock is the plan.  I guarantee you that Vince and the WWE were paying attention to the crowd response during those stare downs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Hold up. They're not thinking of Roman vs. Berg at Mania are they...


I think the idea will at least be floated after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2017)

Honestly I saw the Strowman thing coming a mile away when they recapped what he did to Sami prior to the segment.   This guy is suppose to be your monster and yet eats a double spear for his troubles and stays down.  The only silver lining is that it was a double spear from Roman and Goldberg instead of eating a single one from either of them but still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Strowman will definitely want revenge on Roman for this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

But holy shit guys.  Reigns and Rollins.  These guys are protected asf.  Jericho and Owens are not allowed to beat them.  They job to them four times a week.  And have done so for 120 days in a row!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2017)

Gotta keep the shield boys lookin stronk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta keep the shield boys lookin stronk.


Not Ambrose.  The Miz of all people has been making him look like a chump lately.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

It's unbelievable.  But I think the Austin podcast negatively impacted Dean's career more than the wellness violation hurt Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2017)

Ambrose was one of the most protected champions in recent memory. Like 4 guys have kicked out of his finisher ever, he got a televised win over Cena on SD. He's still basically the kayfabe second strongest full time guy on SD and 4th overall. He draws better live crowds than Rollins and Reigns. Can we stop acting like this guy is getting the shit booking that like 80% of the roster actually gets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Obviously there are plenty of wrestlers treated worse than Ambrose.  I was comparing him to Reigns and Rollins.  Those two stand tall to end almost every show.  Some of the recent beat downs Dean has suffered never seem to happen to Seth or Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not Ambrose.  The Miz of all people has been making him look like a chump lately.


Miz is legit now tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Monday Night Roll Up was pretty disappointing tonight. 

Strowman should take the US belt from Roman at WM.

and have Finn Balor vs Fat Owens for the Raw title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm glad that Jericho is in the Rumble.  He is usually good for 50+ minutes.

I do think it is sad that the WWE is relying on him so much every week though.  Dude is almost fifty and he has to actually wrestle a major match every week!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

When the undertaker and HBK helps Roman beat up Jericho and KO.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2017)

Stephanie brings up the whole Smackdown beating Raw in the rating for the first time and how she's pissed about it. Then they go ahead and do the same show and same matches they've been doing for the past dozen or more shows 

Once again, Raw is stale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2017)

Did anyone watch PTI/First Take/Undisputed : Wrestling Edition after Raw?

It was basically JBL and Heyman hating Smarks


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Roman and Goldberg



Dream come true


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

someone change the thread title to Monday Night Roll Up 



Goldberg shoulda went ham on Roman and taught him how to do a spear. Heel Goldberg will sell tickets and be lit af.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Obviously there are plenty of wrestlers treated worse than Ambrose.  I was comparing him to Reigns and Rollins.  Those two stand tall to end almost every show.  Some of the recent beat downs Dean has suffered never seem to happen to Seth or Roman.



...

Seth Rollins was one of the worst booked world champions ever, even Ghost was implying/saying he was the weakest booked champion ever. The entire crux of Rollins gripe is that he got made to look a fool by HHH. I mean let's not forget this dude was literally one of the worst booked baby faces on the roster like 2 months ago because he was pissed the heel authority figure decided to help someone else cheat over him when he literally won Money In the Bank by sitting atop Kane's shoulders and being carried up a ladder. Ambrose got beaten down by a heel faction and then Miz. 

So let's not cry for Ambrose, he's fine, he's working with the best heel in wrestling and getting dimensions added to his character on top of it. The dude beat John Cena on TV. Stahp.



TerminaTHOR said:


> someone change the thread title to Monday Night Roll Up
> 
> Goldberg shoulda went ham on Roman and taught him how to do a spear. Heel Goldberg will sell tickets and be lit af.



Isn't heel Goldberg something that just doesn't work? He's done it like twice and the first time he was too green to get over as a heel and the second was decent but no one really wanted to boo him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman and Goldberg
> 
> 
> 
> Dream come true


Being honest.  Roman vs Goldberg at Wrestlemania.  That's a match that would interest me more than Goldberg against Brock.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2017)

Goldberg maineventing Mania at 50 years old with 1 match in like 12 years would be the most WWE thing ever. I mean just the comparison point between Omega/Okada which has a floor of like 4.5 stars versus a Roman/Goldberg match is just lol. I actually do kind of want to see Roman/Goldberg but I know WWE will do the Rock/Cena thing and chickenshit making Roman a heel because Goldberg will raise his price if he has to be a heel. Dude wants to be a super hero babyface.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 3, 2017)

Okada vs Omega is gonna be amazing

Roman's promo delivery might be the worst ever when it comes to someone who gets sho much exposure.How can Vince freaking allow that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Okada vs Omega is gonna be amazing
> 
> Roman's promo delivery might be the worst ever when it comes to someone who gets sho much exposure.How can Vince freaking allow that.



BECAUSE MY SAMOAN MASTODON GODDAMMIT


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Okada vs Omega is gonna be amazing
> 
> Roman's promo delivery might be the worst ever when it comes to someone who gets sho much exposure.How can Vince freaking allow that.



Roman doesn't even seem like he rehearses either. 

Honestly one of the best things about SD Live is that you can tell the talent has worked through the material before hand and whether it's good or bad they're prepared which helps it to be good most of the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> Did anyone watch PTI/First Take/Undisputed : Wrestling Edition after Raw?
> 
> It was basically JBL and Heyman hating Smarks


I watched it just now, pretty good show. I really enjoyed seeing what JBL and Heyman had for responses to all the questions we usually post on here.I hope they have it every week but its probably not gonna happen. Heyman ripping on smarks cracked me up. Its a damn shame tho that 3 hour raws aren't going anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

If Emma makes her debut at the Rumble, I promise you guys I will pop harder for her than anyone else.  She's going to need all of the support she can get to overcome what they are doing with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I watched it just now, pretty good show. I really enjoyed seeing what JBL and Heyman had for responses to all the questions we usually post on here.I hope they have it every week but its probably not gonna happen. Heyman ripping on smarks cracked me up. Its a damn shame tho that 3 hour raws aren't going anywhere.



Clamoring for a 2 hour Raw needs to end. They're too money hungry.



Rukia said:


> If Emma makes her debut at the Rumble, I promise you guys I will pop harder for her than anyone else.  She's going to need all of the support she can get to overcome what they are doing with her.



Idk man the gimmick is that Emma is hot and we should wait because she's so hot that we're peasants. They're kind of giving her the Eva Marie gimmick but I think the issue is that they don't know where to slot
her because they only have two faces and too many heels. Nia needs to get work because they're leveraging her for Rock. I think she's kind of supposed to be a pin eater who gets heat regardless of when she premieres. I kind of agree with the sentiment she should be on SD.

Maybe this is me being shallow but I think
she's so hot that it doesn't really matter because as long as they let her look good
she'll be over. I mean besides Lana she'd be the best looking on Raw and probably the best looking on SD too. Eva seems like she's done but they might have stalled her contract like they are probably going to do to Paige.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

That's why I have a hard time buying the Sasha Heel turn idea.  No baby faces in the division.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Mick Foley!  Lmao.  No one has mentioned that he mistakenly wanted to ban Jericho from his own match!  Go back and watch that opening segment guys.


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2017)

@SoulTaker have you watched the debate show?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Legend said:


> @SoulTaker have you watched the debate show?


The debate show was okay.  Felt like a tame episode of Pardon the Interruption.  The concept is good.  But the moderator and JBL should be replaced.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm reading that the Revival, Tye Dillinger, and Liv Morgan will be called up some time in the next couple of months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

I like that new rip-off PTI show. No one needs replaced. I know its a WWE based show so they won't go against anything. But it wouldn't hurt if Peter was more argumentative from a fans POV. Paul seems like hes holding back a little too.
I don't understand the remove JBL argument. He's supposed to be there as the guy who you disagree with while he represents the WWE standpoint. I mean he did make important points on tv contracts. Again, my only complaint was Peter should be allowed to be a lot more room to give the fans pov.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

*“There’s been an overhaul of aspects of the WrestleMania card in the last couple days, but I don’t know what’s the new card. A lot of the stuff that was going to happen, is not going to happen, and they’re redoing a lot of the stuff right now."

I hate when Dave does this lmao.*


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

WWE's crowd fell off. Remember when Sheamus beat Bryan at mania and the fans loved Bryan ever since? To the point they high-jacked the shows every week to let WWE know their guy was Daniel Bryan. To the point where WWE actually had to change everything and made one of the best wrestlemanias ever. Now it's basically, well they are going to push Roman regardless at least we have AJ. Now we have crowds putting up with bull shit and chanting stupid shit like you deserve it and this is wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> *“There’s been an overhaul of aspects of the WrestleMania card in the last couple days, but I don’t know what’s the new card. A lot of the stuff that was going to happen, is not going to happen, and they’re redoing a lot of the stuff right now."
> 
> I hate when Dave does this lmao.*


Fuckin Meltzer.



WhatADrag said:


> WWE's crowd fell off. Remember when Sheamus beat Bryan at mania and the fans loved Bryan ever since? To the point they high-jacked the shows every week to let WWE know their guy was Daniel Bryan. To the point where WWE actually had to change everything and made one of the best wrestlemanias ever. Now it's basically, well they are going to push Roman regardless at least we have AJ. Now we have crowds putting up with bull shit and chanting stupid shit like you deserve it and this is wrestling.


Sadly I don't think there is anyone left the crowd greatly wants to get over in wwe. AJ is being booked perfectly so fans probably just content with it now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Overhaul.  Reigns and Goldberg the main event.  Strowman and Brock.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2017)

Del rio arrested in a bar fight.  He has showed all the signs of alcoholism these past couple years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

We talk about Paige a lot.  But I actually think ADR misses the WWE quite a bit.  One of those things where he hated being a part of the company.  But being part of the company kept him busy and gave him responsibilities.  On his own he does nothing but get into trouble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

New Japan !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Put together a big event in Los Angeles and I will pay top dollar to attend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Smack down then wrestle kingdom 

Powerful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm reading that the Revival, Tye Dillinger, and Liv Morgan will be called up some time in the next couple of months.



I badly want Tye Dillinger to be the 10th entrant at the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I badly want Tye Dillinger to be the 10th entrant at the Rumble.


i think it is going to happen.  I hope he eliminates the Miz in the match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Finn Balor will win the Rumble

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm mad at Heyman.  Goldberg was legitimately close to getting hit with a pop-up powerbomb last night.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Finally caught up with Smackdown. Watching tonight's show live because this seasonal job shit is winding down and I'm finally gonna get to be home more.
Won't top last week, but it should be enjoyable all the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I can't believe Jericho didn't win last night.  From a heel philosophy a match really can't go any better than that.  And it still wasn't enough to pull it out against the babyface.

Jericho continues to be in big matches.  And they always tease the walls of Jericho being the finish.  Well, I no longer believe in the walls.  So I would like to see Jericho win clean by submission against a mid level babyface some time in the next week.  The WWE wants to use Jericho in big spots?  Fine, make me believe in him again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Fat Owens vs Goldberg is a more decent match up. 

Seeing Goldberg's face being squashed with Owens' cannonball is a sight to behold

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe Jericho didn't win last night.  From a heel philosophy a match really can't go any better than that.  And it still wasn't enough to pull it out against the babyface.
> 
> Jericho continues to be in big matches.  And they always tease the walls of Jericho being the finish.  Well, I no longer believe in the walls.  So I would like to see Jericho win clean by submission against a mid level babyface some time in the next week.  The WWE wants to use Jericho in big spots?  Fine, make me believe in him again.



The only time Jericho would win if he uses the Lion Tamer. If he use that, then i guarandamntee you its a sure win. If Reigns gets out of that, then its considered an ass pull.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Heh, starting off SmackDown with it's best heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

The A-Show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Good reaction for the Miz.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

I want Dean & Renee vs Miz & Maryse in a tag match,


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

You know... a Miz vs Rusev feud would be great, seeing Lana & Maryse face to face, tits to tits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

God damn Miz is so amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Renee really should apologize.  She is holding up the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Dude, Miz should be the heel WWE champ of 2017. Like for 6 months or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

long way from this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

He can beat Cena after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

We want Ambrose? 

Weird crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Miz used Maryse. Miz protected itself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmm, Corbin vs Ziggler to open up the night in matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Miz used Maryse. Miz protected itself.


brilliant chickenshit heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait Renee is a wrestler too??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't ever post a source like this ever again.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> We want Ambrose?
> 
> Weird crowd.



Funny how tunes change.

EDIT*
Okay, that was a little unfair. Miz is such a brilliant heel that it stands to reason that the crowd would suddenly remember that they like Ambrose. Pretty much anyone that can possibly shut him up would get on their good side, no matter how hard they turned on him. Y'know, aside from Cena probably.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Having Miz win the main title later this year would be great but chances are WWE creative will probably have Cena tie Flair's record off of him.  Though I would be game for that if it leads to a series of matches that has Miz coming out on top and solidifying his heel persona.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Rematch Era strikes again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

To be fair their feud was before the brand split. It's not like they wrestle every week.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Miz should be holding the IC and WWE title at the same time

He deserves it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Rematch Era strikes again.


We had this match two weeks ago and no one cared.  If Corbin wins this clean though and ends the feud.  I will be happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Funny how tunes change.
> 
> EDIT*
> Okay, that was a little unfair. Miz is such a brilliant heel that it stands to reason that the crowd would suddenly remember that they like Ambrose. Pretty much anyone that can possibly shut him up would get on their good side, no matter how hard they turned on him. Y'know, aside from Cena probably.





Have him face off against Reigns to truly test his heelness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Corbin looking great btw.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Have him face off against Reigns to truly test his heelness.



The ultimate test. 
Though I'm afraid that Miz will need to charge his solar beam a bit more to take that heat down. Well on his way though
I honestly think your half-year champion idea could accomplish that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Seems like a good crowd tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Well damn there went the Zig Zag and Corbin kicks out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

So Corbin still feuding with Kalisto. 

Nvm, a heel turn.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Dolph's Heel turn.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Bridesmaid Ziggler. Feels bad man.

EDIT*
Holy damn, they remembered the Kalisto feud. 

EDIT*
HOLY DOUBLE DAMN! IT FINALLY HAPPENED!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

oh shit heel turn. 



Shirker said:


> The ultimate test.
> Though I'm afraid that Miz will need to charge his solar beam a bit more to take that heat down. Well on his way though
> I honestly think your half-year champion idea could accomplish that shit.



Skull Crushing Finale on his Roman's daughter?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Ziggler had to turn heel.  Good move.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Kalisto is like the lovable jabroni, he's pathetic but I still have a soft spot for him.



Rukia said:


> Ziggler had to turn heel.  Good move.



Good timing too with Cena's return. Although now they'll have to push a face low carder too to balance things out. Crews?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Ayo, slightly off subject. The new graphics on Corbin's entrance are dope. The dead and broken city that slowly gets eaten by blackness is the type of edgy shit I like in my wrasslin'. I hate that they gave him a dumb catchphrase, but I'm willing to get over it because the whole "end of days" thing works really well as a theme. Better than "biker-dude-that-isn't-Undertaker #62234" anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> oh shit heel turn.
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Crushing Finale on his Roman's daughter?



Well, Miz does have a history with being awful to little girls.

-------------

Ziggler with the most flaccid backstage freakout I've ever seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

More of the Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2017)

Heel Ziggler. My drug.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

vsCrews
fuck yeah

the amazing Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Ellsworth doing better than beta Enzo. 

----

Yo, this could be good for Crews. He's also Smackdown's Sami as the pure straight good guy that wont give up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Female Ziggler coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Ziggler should get into fights with 4-5 guys tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler should get into fights with 4-5 guys tonight.



That would be tight actually.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait... I recognize that ass anywhere.
La Luchadora switched with Bliss!

EDIT*
Twas right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

that's Alexa now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Becky getting beat by her shadow clones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

So because SD took the lead in ratings WWE creative is stacking Raw because of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

The UnderTraitor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So because SD took the lead in ratings WWE creative is stacking Raw because of it.


Pretty much.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky getting beat by her shadow clones



This Boruto/WWE crossover has been pretty interesting so far. I knew partnering with Crunchroll for the holidays was leading up to something!



PlacidSanity said:


> So because SD took the lead in ratings WWE creative is stacking Raw because of it.



Whaddya mean? What's going on on Raw?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Don't worry, Smackdown will still reign supreme.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky getting beat by her shadow clones


My takeaway from this is that Becky isn't moving onto some brand new feud.  She is still feuding with Alexa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

deonna purazzo same age as me
and im sitting around jacking off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Whaddya mean? What's going on on Raw?



Raw's bringing back Shawn next week, and they also apparently stole Taker from SD after the latter said Smackdown's always been his home.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Deonna is hot.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> deonna purazzo same age as me
> and im sitting around jacking off


Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

General Managers aren't nearly as involved in SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My takeaway from this is that Becky isn't moving onto some brand new feud.  She is still feuding with Alexa.


Mickie james going to help her.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

When is Cena and Nikki getting hitched?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

so 3 goats walk into a ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

AJ's theme intro still does it for me tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

@SoulTaker wrestle kingdom link?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. Via Satellite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

AJ with the continuity.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2017)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Raw's bringing back Shawn nexwt eek, and they also apparently stole Taker from SD after the latter said Smackdown's always been his home.



Jeez. 



kurisu said:


> AJ's theme intro still does it for me tbh.



It's really damn good. Especially now that they've perfected the visual aspect of it. The pyro, the synchronized lights, they did right by AJ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

AJ now  =


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> @WhatADrag


funny thing is I seen the gintama version first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Damn, AJ going in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

No sell incoming


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

THIS PROMO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

And now Cena is getting his verbal bites in.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

This is some good shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

classic rivalry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

"I don't need this etc..." 

Holy fucking hell, this is the same rebuttal from the rock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Hmm, so Corbin coming to mince words.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Hewly feck. Corbin is lit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Corbin getting a huge push.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

SmackDown sowing it seeds for future feuds. 

Heh, looks like Maryse got some retribution for her husband.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

I can't keep up with this hype.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you guys really want to feed Renee to Maryse?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2017)

My son Corbin is going places. I'm so hyped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

AJ/Cena was great in 2016.  Why should 2017 be any different?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Good promo between Styles and Cena. Although, Corbin needs to win the title soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> funny thing is I seen the gintama version first.


Lol so I guess you already know Madao's voice actor is the same as Shinji's dad.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm really liking Cena's "fuck you, I'm John Cena" gimmick.
That ending was also a great way to keep either guy from touching each other, while still getting heat on one of them

I'm also shocked that SD is getting me to give a shit about Corbin. Dude's been on fire lately. Hearing him outright threaten Cena almost made me mark out. Had to catch myself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

So like... Does Otunga not know the meaning of the word irony? 

EDIT: and JBL calls him out by mentioning Jennifer Hudson


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

hotdamn Aliyah's outfit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Sometimes I feel like JBL legitimately hates James Ellsworth.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah i've been noticing that Corbin is getting more attention


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

So Ellsworth is Carmella's valet then.   Well that should be interesting while it last.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

This is a good show.  Things are fresh.  Storylines are advancing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lol so I guess you already know Madao's voice actor is the same as Shinji's dad.


Nah I watched the dub version.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Ziggler heel turn, Corbin, great contract signing.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

I have cable. I don't know why I looked for a stream lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Well that was a quick tag match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

shorter than Lesnar lasted


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Luke be looking at Randy like he ready to smack him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Heh, Orton taking Harper's promo spot.   Well if this does lead to the Wyatts break up at least we know Harper can hold his own.  Man really needs to be holding more single gold while he is in his prime.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

It's stupid how Smackdown is so much better than RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Harper is going to be destroying Kane soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's stupid how Smackdown is so much better than RAW.


It's a lot better lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

Nikki gets thicker every time i see her....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Shit these verbal trades.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Actually a decent promo from Nikki.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a lot better lately.


Yeah, there's been an upturn. The past few episodes are a lot like the first couple weeks after the split. With the Royal Rumble coming up, it seems that a lot of the roster has something to do and these rivalries are heating up something fierce.

---------------

Who's the heel in this Bella/Natty feud?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, there's been an upturn. The past few episodes are are a lot like the first couple weeks after the split.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Who's the heel in this Bella/Natty feud?


I think Nattie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's stupid how Smackdown is so much better than RAW.


inb4 they switch writers and sabotage SD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

So Deano doesn't give a darn about Renee?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

This girl fucked up that interview.  Stuttering like Yosemite Sam.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So Deano doesn't give a darn about Renee?



That's not what I got from it. I just think Dean's character is still kinda trying to keep his and Renee's relationship in the background, even though it clearly pisses him off that they're treating her the way they are.

Basically, he's one'a dem there Tsunderes.



Rukia said:


> This girl fucked up that interview.  Stuttering like Yosemite Sam.



Dean's attempt to save her ass by interrupting her was a valiant effort, but jeez that was bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd be delighted if they could sabotage Smackdown to improve Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow, Corbin's baptism by fire when he takes on Cena next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> inb4 they switch writers and sabotage SD



Dick move, but on one hand, it'd be a nice change of pace that the supposed more important "A show" gets fucking treated like one. Though all of my guys are on SD, so.... 



God Movement said:


> I'd be delighted if they could sabotage Smackdown to improve Raw.



Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'd be delighted if they could sabotage Smackdown to improve Raw.



Fuck outta here with that shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'd be delighted if they could sabotage Smackdown to improve Raw.


Ningen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Maryse changed!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Maryse looking hella-sexy tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

If I didn't know any better.  I would say that it looks like Dean is facing Maryse tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

>ME Title segment in the middle of the show.
>Midcard title segment, ie: an actual match, gets main event.

It's amazing how doing the most basic shit justifies my love of this show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

damn where soul taker at


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Maryse is a good valet.  Knows when to get out of the way.  Asked to interfere during exact moments of almost every match.

I haven't noticed a lot of botches from her.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maryse is a good valet.  Knows when to get out of the way.  Asked to interfere during exact moments of almost every match.
> 
> I haven't noticed a lot of botches from her.


That's what happens with Experience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

What? I thought the SCF was well protected.


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maryse is a good valet..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

There's no way Super Ambrose doesn't win tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

This is one of Ambrose's best matches tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Wait, can he do that?!

EDIT*
Holy shit, he won?!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Ambrose kicking out of a SCF and a title shot to the head. That booking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2017)

Miz with those classic heel tactics but Ambrose is still hanging on.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> There's no way Super Ambrose doesn't win tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ambrose kicking out of a SCF and a title shot to the head. That booking


That was pretty funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Wait, can he do that?!



Makes you think why anyone hasn't tried that before.

EDIT:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

Ambrose have chest hair? I literally just noticed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Miz with those classic heel tactics but Ambrose is still hanging on.


This is just like Jericho last night.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Honestly? As one of the 3 people who haven't turned on Dean, I feel like Miz should've took that one with the title shot to the head.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

I wish I had hair like Maryse


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Really entertaining main event.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

THATS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2017)

I thought the IC Title feud would just be a throwaway one for Ambrose before Mania season but if they are going all out with Ambrose/Miz then I'm down.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Damn.  Our SD heel champions are starting to fall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm down for 205. Waste time till new Japan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> I wish I had hair like Maryse


Maryse looked fucking great tonight dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Tajiri looks younger than me.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Good match all jokes aside. But still Miz got a clean title shot to his head. Ambrose jumped up and murdered him with a Dirty Deeds.

You gotta love it


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maryse looked fucking great tonight dude.


Prime Maryse had the best outfits though.
She had those cosmetic outfits you waste money on in MMOs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

This crowd didn't even pop for the Tarantula. SMH.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Good match all jokes aside. But still Miz got a clean title shot to his head. Ambrose jumped up and murdered him with a Dirty Deeds.
> 
> You gotta love it


These Shield guys don't lose even when the heels do everything right.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Guess I'll just catch the WK11 replay



Rukia said:


> These Shield guys don't lose even when the heels do everything right.



Basically. The 3 Supermen


----------



## Ae (Jan 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> This crowd didn't even pop for the Tarantula. SMH.


It didn't look effective tbh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2017)

Damn Tajiri. All Kendrick wanted to do was say hi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

This man snapped


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only person who thought that is the user Dean for some reason.



CM Dean loses heart pretty fast because he's too easily goaded by some of the chucklefuck opinions of some individuals in this thread.
In an effort to keep from getting disappointed, he turns full blown sourpuss. Wish he wouldn't let stuff get to him so quick.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only person who thought that is the user Dean for some reason.


My sides


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2017)

My own peeps talking smack about me while I'm not here 

Learning from Steph huh guys? 

Also my cousin showed me this clip of WWE giving a reason why they shouldn't cut back Raw to 2 hours.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Shut up tjp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My own peeps talking smack about me while I'm not here
> 
> Learning from Steph huh guys?



Just speaking truth my dude. 
You really should learn to give less of a shit about what comes out of our keyboards around here. Literally 30% of it actually matters. The rest is glorified shitposting.


Speaking of glorified shitposting. Boy howdy!

"We have the Cruiserweight division"
You do?! Holy shit, where is it?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I love the Corbin/Cena match for next week.  It accomplishes two things.  It keeps Cena and AJ away from each other another week before the Rumble.  And you are giving us a taste of a feud that I think can take place after Wrestlemania maybe..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

The WWE still likes TJ Perkins more than they should.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 3, 2017)

Perkins still being a geek?

I don't watch 205 Live. Geek show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I agree DB is everyone's favorite general manager.

Good point Renee.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Maryse is getting fined 5k for slapping Renee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Just speaking truth my dude.
> You really should learn to give less of a shit about what comes out of our keyboards around here. Literally 30% of it actually matters. The rest is glorified shitposting.
> 
> 
> ...



I mean honestly I suck at criticism . 

Like I'm that person that takes things too personal it actually physically hurts meh in the heartz. 

still I get what you're saying dude. I"m not fun being a sour puss


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I like what Corbin is saying on Talking Smack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Bryan shootin on PartTimerMania


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Just the way Daniel told Ellsworth he interfered in a women's match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Just the way Daniel told Ellsworth he interfered in a woman's match.



Wish GM Bryan and Wrestler Bryan happened at the same time.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

gonna be the 2nd time Deano goes into the Rumble as IC Champ

DBry giving dat respect too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

I hope Bryan enjoys being the general manager.  I know he would prefer wrestling.  But it has to make him feel good that the crowd loves him so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

Good.  Show is going to end with Miz and Daniel yelling at each other.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 3, 2017)

Miz is out of control on Talking Smack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2017)

Another W for Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

The A show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

damn Miz should get this feud over with Dean real quick so that he can focus on becoming the WWE champ

James Ellsworth has bad taste. he should've turned face and cost Camella the match. Aliyah is the hotter woman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2017)

Wrestlingfourm might be the worst site ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> damn Miz should get this feud over with Dean real quick so that he can focus on becoming the WWE champ
> 
> James Ellsworth has bad taste. he should've turned face and cost Camella the match. Aliyah is the hotter woman


With the divas in this company, I would totally be a Noam Dar type of character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Noam Dar is a very confused individual. he's hitting on Dana??? come on now LOL


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

There are definitely better choices.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 3, 2017)

Smackdown beats the ever living crap out of RAW.The difference in quality is huge and I don't even care about the 95% of the SD roster

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There are definitely better choices.



Noam Dar should try Lana next. Lana looks like she's into exotic men


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Dar should try Eva Marie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Noam Dar should try Lana next. Lana looks like she's into exotic men


Yeah, babyface Rusev can defend his wife's honor again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, babyface Rusev can defend his wife's honor again.



Rusev will play along i bet. Enzo wasn't really Lana's type. Noam has a high chance for some 3some action 



Gibbs said:


> Dar should try Eva Marie.



Not sure if Eva is into vanilla midgets lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Is Eva Marie ever coming back


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

People seem to want the missing divas to come back.  Not sure why WWE doesn't get it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

NJPW in a few hours!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I do wish @SoulTaker had been here tonight.  I think he would be pleased by what is going on with Corbin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

He probably went to sleep so he can be up for the ppv.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> @SoulTaker wrestle kingdom link?





Is the first option. The second one is that I'll PM whoever is up a private link.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Yasssss my boy is finally here


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He probably went to sleep so he can be up for the ppv.





That's a good call.

Actually watching SD right now since I slept through it. Miz is fucking crazy man. This feud is fire from like the first 3 minutes of this interaction. Absolute fucking fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a good call.
> 
> Actually watching SD right now since I slept through it. Miz is fucking crazy man. This feud is fire from like the first 3 minutes of this interaction. Absolute fucking fire.


GREAT SD EPISODE


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

World of Sport got 1.5 million viewers, maybe Vince is shook?

I do think Roman/Goldberg is a thing though. Just don't see why you would ever tease that and not do it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Florida crowd is fucking hype. I mean you can see Nakamura wrestle for 30 dollars and some gas so it's no wonder they're hyped for the main roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Most of the crowd even stayed for 205.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Is the pre show in 30?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Miz's road to the WWE Championship is so fucking hype!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Once Miz beats DBry at WM its going to be a guaranteed WWE championship push.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Miz is going to kiss his wife.  Turn around and take a running knee and get beaten.  In like 12 seconds.  But it's okay.  He will become number one contender the very next night.  The same way AJ did after losing to Jericho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Everyone still up>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Nakamura/Corbin in a match where they go Never Openweight strong style would be lit.

AJ/Cena is one of my favorite feuds ever. This story they've told is really one of the most complete and best written maybe ever. It's the kind of feud where everyone is getting over. 

These SD promos are really something else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

One insult Cena has used against AJ multiple times is that he has been in several companies.  So he is basically questioning AJ's loyalty I guess?  I think it's a really stupid criticism.  Almost everyone that works for a living works for multiple companies.  He's actually taking a shot at a good portion of the audience.

That entire promo fired bullets at a percentage of the WWE Universe.  It was very heelish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura/Corbin in a match where they go Never Openweight strong style would be lit.
> 
> AJ/Cena is one of my favorite feuds ever. This story they've told is really one of the most complete and best written maybe ever. It's the kind of feud where everyone is getting over.
> 
> These SD promos are really something else




Just imagine how I feel being a Cena and AJ mark. This might be the most important feud ever to me. Tops Austin and Rock personally;

And we posting on here to discuss WK right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> One insult Cena has used against AJ multiple times is that he has been in several companies.  So he is basically questioning AJ's loyalty I guess?  I think it's a really stupid criticism.  Almost everyone that works for a living works for multiple companies.  He's actually taking a shot at a good portion of the audience.
> 
> That entire promo fired bullets at a percentage of the WWE Universe.  It was very heelish.



And he walked that back after Daniel Bryan called him out on that didn't he?

The crowd was cheering Cena by the end of it... it wasn't a heel promo it was a promo with edge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> One insult Cena has used against AJ multiple times is that he has been in several companies.  So he is basically questioning AJ's loyalty I guess?  I think it's a really stupid criticism.  Almost everyone that works for a living works for multiple companies.  He's actually taking a shot at a good portion of the audience.
> 
> That entire promo fired bullets at a percentage of the WWE Universe.  It was very heelish.


Cena some times says the same shit but its his delievery man. He could be facing Ellsworth but the way Cena puts so much energy and not to be cliche but as Cena said himself, hes passionate about the business. And you can just feel it, when its real it just moves you.

AJ honestly got the upper hand but one thing is for sure Cena's promo will never be dull.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Cena is all muscle so its no surprise he makes a dumb comment once in a while 

if Cena went to TNA after only working 1 year with WWE do you think he would become a 15 time champion there?? probably not.

AJ Styles on the other hand has won everything.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 4, 2017)

Smackdown was solid again.

- Great heel turn for Ziggler. He needed a switch up and this is perfect. He is such a great hand for WWE to have. This also gives Kalisto something to do even tho we know he's gonna get murked. Ziggler will probably up Kalisto's stock though during their feud.
- Baron is starting to look credible. He's been somewhat protected recently and he's been in segments with the top dogs.
- No Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan was only there for the contract signing and is only there when needed. We see too much of Stephanie and Mick on Raw and their shit is stale as fuck. SD showcasing the talent which is much needed.
- Cena and AJ back and forth is always entertaining and near must-see in the wrestling world
- Dat Ambrose IC

Solid B+ of a show that has way less talent on their roster than Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Mr ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mr ass


Bruh how the hell is this dude still working in Japan? Man is 53.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

Cena wont have a lavish life right now if he went to TNA back in 2002. He would never become a 15 time champ tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruh how the hell is this dude still working in Japan? Man is 53.


He looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Goldberg need to be in this old man match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Cheese burger vs roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

lets goooooooooooo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Adam cole 3 time roh champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

G1 in usa


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just imagine how I feel being a Cena and AJ mark. This might be the most important feud ever to me. Tops Austin and Rock personally;
> 
> And we posting on here to discuss WK right?



Its a pretty damn good feud that's the best I've seen in years that's for sure..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naito beat Tanahashi


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

LETS FUCKING GO COCK SUCKERS FUXK RAW FUCK VINCE K MCMEHON

OKADA VS OMEGA IM READY TO CUM ON SOME TITTIES


----------



## God Movement (Jan 4, 2017)

You brehs watching this?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 4, 2017)

That was crazy


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

kennywinslol


----------



## God Movement (Jan 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Obvious Okada would win


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2017)

Those were some crazy bumps Kenny took.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

Any replay links?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Any replay links?



I'll replay it. If you want to jump in with me I'm watching Kushida/Kamaitachi start up right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'll replay it. If you want to jump in with me I'm watching Kushida/Kamaitachi start up right now.



I dunno about right now. But if you find a link, please share.


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2017)

My first time watching NJPW. I came in late so I started at the Adam Cole match. Holy shit those last 4 matches were crazy good.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> R.I.P. Okada neck



I miss Taima.TV
Did they ever fix their shit servers? Last I tried going there was about 3 or 4 months ago, and everything was frozen for, like, a week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I dunno about right now. But if you find a link, please share.



It's a rabbitcast of my NJPW world account so just hit me up. That goes for anyone that wants it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kenny didnt even look bad in the loss he never hit his finisher and took 4? Of Okadas




Also Tanga Roa is my favorite wrestler


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

Okada vs omega is match of the year wwe won't be topping that shit in any way. Especially not with roman vs strownan or roman vs golderbg or anything of that latter. Fuck you Vince. Grown women were in the audience was crying. 5/5 beautiful fucking match. Should have pulled the trigger and let omega won dude is really over but I can't complain.

Fuck Vince
Fuck raw
Fuck it all

I witnessed an all time great match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

After wk last year in the afternoon it was announced aj was leaving

---

What's up with roh title situation


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2017)

Kyle didnt resign probably


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I miss Taima.TV
> Did they ever fix their shit servers? Last I tried going there was about 3 or 4 months ago, and everything was frozen for, like, a week.



I was able to watch WK on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2017)

Damn I missed it. I remember last time or the year before there was a bigger more organized group setup for it.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I miss Taima.TV
> Did they ever fix their shit servers? Last I tried going there was about 3 or 4 months ago, and everything was frozen for, like, a week.



I watched another stream. Just found that online.

With that said, Wrestlemania will not be better than this from a wrestling perspective as we all know. Wrestlemania is just for the spectacle, the camera work, the presentation, the allure. It's the bigger event and the top event in pro wrestling. The whole world stops when Wrestlemania is on. Let's just hope we can get a classic from Styles there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually imagine Dean Ambrose against Baron Corbin at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

This was good stuff.  When did AJ improve on the mic?  When he went heel, right?  That's one of the reasons I worry about him going back to being a babyface eventually.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 4, 2017)

Just watched WK.

Adam Cole is dat dude.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I watched another stream. Just found that online.
> 
> With that said, Wrestlemania will not be better than this from a wrestling perspective as we all know. Wrestlemania is just for the spectacle, the camera work, the presentation, the allure. It's the bigger event and the top event in pro wrestling. The whole world stops when Wrestlemania is on. Let's just hope we can get a classic from Styles there.



With what they have on paper,this Wrestlemania will be shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> With what they have on paper,this Wrestlemania will be shit.


What do they have?  Are any matches actually confirmed?


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What do they have?  Are any matches actually confirmed?


Seth vs Trips,Charlotte vs Bayley Undertaker vs Cena is certain together with Brock vs Goldberg.Roman will certainly face Braun and Kvein Owens will face Jericho.

It looks shit to me.I don't care for Bayley,Brock vs Bill will be shit again,Roman is being forced again and Kevin Owens is a joke.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth vs Trips,Charlotte vs Bayley Undertaker vs Cena is certain together with Brock vs Goldberg.Roman will certainly face Braun and Kvein Owens will face Jericho.
> 
> It looks shit to me.I don't care for Bayley,Brock vs Bill will be shit again,Roman is being forced again and Kevin Owens is a joke.



Reports are the plans have been changed. I really don't think they tease Goldberg/Roman without doing it. I mean the double spear and the stare down wasn't Rumble fodder. They have a few shots of Goldberg and it would be the most Vince thing ever to have Roman go over Goldberg at Mania. 

Undertaker/Cena wasn't locked in and there's still a chance it's a triple threat match.

Still too early but it's pretty obvious that Mania will likely not be a show of the year contender but WWE is kind of ass at the big 4 tbh. I'm surprised Rumble's lead up has been as good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Bayley and Charlotte is a Rumble match.  No way they are doing it at Wrestlemania too.  Especially since it barely has any traction as it is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2017)

bayley is a joke character like emma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

You guys are making assertions about a character that's not for you. I'm not endorsing the material because I think it's shit and that the Nia/Sasha program should be the title program but Bayley isn't getting pushed at Sasha's expense, Charlotte is. Sasha can literally be put up against anyone in a title program and Charlotte can not.

Still maybe the long game is that we get a Sasha/Bayley program at Mania though it seems unlikely that Charlotte would give the belt up with 3 months to go before Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Lol, don't mind me.  I don't know what I'm talking about.  I actually thought Breezango was getting pushed a few weeks back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I hear that NJPW is going to be in Long Beach this summer.  I'm in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

You know I hope that Nakamura saw Okada/Omega and just got really pissed off.

The floor on the last 4 matches of WrestleKingdom is 4 and a quarter conservatively. I think they're all at least 4.5 stars.  

The two shows are being called G1 Preview shows, not sure what that means but maybe they'll just give us title matches. It's a pretty big venue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I heard that the Miz has contacted his lawyers and will look to get the IC title match result changed to a lose via disqualification.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I heard that the Miz has contacted his lawyers and will look to get the IC title match result changed to a lose via disqualification.



I haven't watched Talking Smack yet but is this on Twitter? One of the worst things about Bayley/Charlotte was Stephanie saying Charlotte had high powered attorneys or whatever. The presentation was really cumbersome.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Also I didn't read back the thread but someone pointed out that we had 4 women centric segments on the 2 hour show?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Also I didn't read back the thread but someone pointed out that we had 4 women centric segments on the 2 hour show?


I guess you could even say that there were 5 if you count backstage segments.  Maryse confronting Renee.  And Ellsworth giving Carmella a gift.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess you could even say that there were 5 if you count backstage segments.  Maryse confronting Renee.  And Ellsworth giving Carmella a gift.



I was counting the match Carmella had with Aliyah but not that particular segment. Maryse confronting Renee I did count. 

Watching this Talking Smack and the SD card for next week is fucking stacked. Nicki/Natty, AA/Wyatts, Corbin/Cena.

This is a crazy good card but we're getting it because of the PPV layoff.

Renee Young/Dean have Miss Elizabeth/Macho Man vibes for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

To me Maryse is like the new Stephanie.  Even if the Miz loses or gets his butt kicked, Maryse never gets any comeuppance.  Just like Stephanie never gets any comeuppance.  In the case of Maryse, I am fine with this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> To me Maryse is like the new Stephanie.  Even if the Miz loses or gets his butt kicked, Maryse never gets any comeuppance.  Just like Stephanie never gets any comeuppance.  In the case of Maryse, I am fine with this.



Don't see it at all, not current Stephanie but maybe back in the day Steph who did get shitted on accordingly. 

The thing is that Maryse does get a comeuppance, her character does everything she does because of her devotion to her husband. That's the depth of their character, they're both so narcissistic that in spite of that flaw they see each other as the counterpoint to this. When she went to go attack Renee she did it as apart of the Miz's mind game. When Miz loses because he has done everything possible to piss off the dude whose character is that he's a lunatic it's not just him losing it's Maryse as well. That's what made his implosion that much more great because he set Ambrose on a mission to harm him and by extension Maryse by tugging on his raggedy ass cape.

With Stephanie no one would be getting over and yet in this feud everyone is getting over. The IC title is getting over and they're setting the groundwork to push Miz up the card or to Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Shibata/Okada seems like it's on the horizon. Shibata says he is not going to challenge for the Never Openweight so we're getting a Goto run there. 

Shibata/Okada could be the feud. Naito might go face so maybe they put him against Omega for a little bit and give us Omega/Okada II for the US shows? So many possibilities.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Shibata/Okada seems like it's on the horizon. Shibata says he is not going to challenge for the Never Openweight so we're getting a Goto run there.
> 
> Shibata/Okada could be the feud. Naito might go face so maybe they put him against Omega for a little bit and give us Omega/Okada II for the US shows? So many possibilities.


Should have pulled for the omega win last night. He's over AF there. Can't complain they went with god okada. But this was probably the perfect moment if you know what I mean .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Should have pulled for the omega win last night. He's over AF there. Can't complain they went with god okada. But this was probably the perfect moment if you know what I mean .



I agree with this but I think the thing here is that this about making Okada into this mythic figure while using the power of Omega and Naito to draw from underneath. They want Okada to reach Tanahashi status and hell Togi Makabe status if they can help it.

Just to put it into perspective, Naito, Okada, and Omega are the 3 most protected guys on this roster with Tanahashi and Makabe being right underneath them. You can probably put Shibata and Fale into the next tier after that.

I think that Omega is just such a different beast. I get what you mean because he really put on one maybe the GOAT BOAT performance in this match. Like just his performance and the moves and escalation. That match is an easy 5 stars but I can see Leltzer giving it like a 4.75.

Either way I think Omega's coronation is coming but they're just waiting because they want to tell a story of his journey. Winning the G1 as a gaijin is a huge deal so they have plans for him. This really came off as just Part 1 of the next great feud. Omega is weird too and I don't think he's ever coming to WWE so they can tell this story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree with this but I think the thing here is that this about making Okada into this mythic figure while using the power of Omega and Naito to draw from underneath. They want Okada to reach Tanahashi status and hell Togi Makabe status if they can help it.
> 
> Just to put it into perspective, Naito, Okada, and Omega are the 3 most protected guys on this roster with Tanahashi and Makabe being right underneath them. You can probably put Shibata and Fale into the next tier after that.
> 
> ...


Yeah you're most likely right. I'm still behind in understanding this new wrestling world I've entered. But again I nor anybody is mad about this decision. If someone watched new Japan for the first time last night, they became a fan of both men. Omega lost but its like he still won. 

I can't remember the last time wwe made both men look like winners in the end so I can't even use a wwe example. Maybe the top of my head is like Austin vs hart, Hardy's vs edge and Christan ladder match. But it was that type of night for both men.

Even all the wwe guys stayed up to watch the event and is giving those two high praise. Besides okada, omega, tanahashi, and top indie guys. I don't know most of new Japan like that. I want to be foolish and say this was probably new Japan biggest wk program ever but I know nothing lol everything seems so wild to me because its my first time so I'm biased while reading everyone talking about it.


Is Kyle o Riley coming to the wwe? Does this mean Adam Cole is staying? Roh kinda looks like a mess if we are being honest.

And what's the event that is tonight? Omega and okada going to be on there?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

NJ Show.  I can do it.  Don't mind being in Long Beach one bit.  Used to go to the movies there all the time.  Walked into an Air Force recruiting office in Long Beach once upon a time and made a huge mistake!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You know I hope that Nakamura saw Okada/Omega and just got really pissed off.
> 
> The floor on the last 4 matches of WrestleKingdom is 4 and a quarter conservatively. I think they're all at least 4.5 stars.
> 
> The two shows are being called G1 Preview shows, not sure what that means but maybe they'll just give us title matches. It's a pretty big venue.


Nakamura had a great match with Sami last year.

But he needs to get to the main roster.  If we are being honest, NXT isn't as deep now as it has been in previous years.  The great matches for Nakamura are on the main roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't remember the last time wwe made both men look like winners in the end so I can't even use a wwe example. Maybe the top of my head is like Austin vs hart, Hardy's vs edge and Christan ladder match. But it was that type of night for both men.



Cena/AJ

Miz/Ziggler
Miz/Ambrose

Everyone got over it was just the stuff after with Ziggler and Ambrose is getting heat again. Miz is the common denominator. 



WhatADrag said:


> Even all the wwe guys stayed up to watch the event and is giving those two high praise. Besides okada, omega, tanahashi, and top indie guys. I don't know most of new Japan like that. I want to be foolish and say this was probably new Japan biggest wk program ever but I know nothing lol everything seems so wild to me because its my first time so I'm biased while reading everyone talking about it.
> 
> 
> Is Kyle o Riley coming to the wwe? Does this mean Adam Cole is staying? Roh kinda looks like a mess if we are being honest.
> ...



It's one of their best ones and it's probably the biggest one in terms of foreign viewership and visibility ever. 2012 was debatably bigger because it was Suzuki/Tanahashi and had like 20k more people in the stands which makes a difference.

Not sure because everyone had Cole coming to WWE but this would signify that something changed. Maybe this is Kidani giving ROH money to give Cole the Young Bucks type of deal.

I mean this is kind of war and this is extremely messy.

Dash is usually just a bunch of tag matches to help preview New Beginnings and the shows after which is usually a 2 night tour. The landscape is really murky right now though considering the Cole win though. I don't think there's enough money for everyone. Bobby Fish is a free agent too so maybe ReDragon is coming to NXT?


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2017)

watching Naito vs Tana now

fuck yeah when both my fav wrestlers from WWE and NJPW are intercontinental Champions


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura had a great match with Sami last year.
> 
> But he needs to get to the main roster.  If we are being honest, NXT isn't as deep now as it has been in previous years.  The great matches for Nakamura are on the main roster.



Yeah he had one great match with Sami, I think the Aries match and Balor match were very good too but Nakamura is capable of better. 

I mean I agree he needs to be on the main roster the fact is that he should be fired up. Joe was a guy he should have been having great matches with and he merely had ok-very good matches.

Nakamura is a very smart worker and he saves his body but also gets bored. If he's doing shit he's not feeling then that's a wrap. This NXT stuff is a downgrade to get to the upgrade but it's not looking like he's feeling it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I will say that Nakamura can't be pleased that New Japan has American dates.  American dates might have kept him in New Japan.  That little taste might have been enough.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2017)

i fucking love how over Tana's dragonwhips are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

Catching WK now.  

Billy Gunn


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I will say that Nakamura can't be pleased that New Japan has American dates.  American dates might have kept him in New Japan.  That little taste might have been enough.



I don't think so, I think that he was going to leave regardless. Nakamura was basically penciled in as the number 2, he was more CM Punk than Randy Orton to Tanahashi except he had drawn comparable gates at least for Dome shows.

So him leaving isn't about a taste, it's about him trying to see how far he can go in the biggest company in the world and knowing he's done everything he can do in NJPW.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 4, 2017)

The YouTube views rankings of Smackdown


Matches/Segments


Maryse slaps Ambrose (960,081)
IC Title: Miz vs. Ambrose (831,353)
Cena/Styles contract signing (825,458)
Baron Corbin vs. Ziggler (457,056)
Becky Lynch vs. La Luchadora (437,465)
Maryse slaps Renee (437,028)
Ziggler attacks Apollo (392,949)
Nikki and Natalya chriping (387,841)
Carmella vs. Aliyah (327,579)
American Alpha squash (277,314)
Misc.


The Miz implodes (439,725)
Ambrose will take your title (206,280)
Who is La Luchadora? (180,147)
Kendrick reacts to being misted (109,160)
205 Live


Tajiri vs. Sean Maluta (349,541)
TJP vs. Neville (182,582)
Jack Gallagher vs. Tony Nese (85,618)

interesting stuff

also Tanahashi once again enjoying the suffering of others

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

I was just thinking about American Alpha.  I honestly can't remember a single one of their promos ever.  Do they even get promo time??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

That wasn't a bad performance by Aliyah last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

The tag title match was entertainingly booked. Bucks are super fun as always.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

kurisu said:


> The tag title match was entertainingly booked. Bucks are super fun as always.



Have to figure they'll be front and center and getting the belts back at some point. I'm kind of hoping that Kamaitachi and Bushi become a tag team so we can free up Ospreay for a run. He has a year left and Ricochet is probably going to leave soon too. It'd be cool to see their next NJPW match be for the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2017)

Cody was having a bit too much fun.  

And the verbal exchange throughout the match was good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 4, 2017)

I really feel like Naito is going to go face but I don't know how you make LIJ a face faction and idk if Tranquilo Tranquilo Naito is good enough without LIJ.

I mean Naito is Austin and Okada is Rock. New Japan is pushing Okada but Naito is the one who the crowd is behind right now. That's why LIJ won all there matches. I mean Sanada could also be on his way up in a few months. The faction is over and will only get more over with all these new eyes.

The crazy booking move would be for Tanahashi to become the new leader of LIJ and oust Naito then lay down for Sanada at next year's Wrestle Kingdom.

Idk what the deal with Suzuki-gun is but now that NOAH is a wrap maybe Suzuki-gun comes back? Oh and holy shit Naito/Omega had a 5 star match in the G1 where Omega went over which is part of how they built that main event. Omega says he wants to be the greatest wrestler to never get in a WWE ring.

New Japan has some crazy stories and matchups.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

,meanwhile wwe got roman vs strowman


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Neville/Rusev final still looking good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm really sad okada spent time in TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 4, 2017)

Well it looks like the Dixie Carter era is over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

yuck


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

How was NXT tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

BTW, none of this 50/50 booking bullshit.  AJ better put Cena away for good at the Rumble.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 5, 2017)

If Nakamura and Joe have any future on the main roster they need to go to Smaxckdown and stay there.

If they go to RAW, Joe will just be Owens 2.0 and fed to BABYGURL

And we all know what Vince will do to Nakamura.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Well it looks like the Dixie Carter era is over


TNA has been saved.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 5, 2017)

The Dixie Train has finally been scrapped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> If Nakamura and Joe have any future on the main roster they need to go to Smaxckdown and stay there.
> 
> If they go to RAW, Joe will just be Owens 2.0 and fed to BABYGURL
> 
> And we all know what Vince will do to Nakamura.


I expect Joe to be on Raw.  Nakamura to Smackdown.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2017)

RAW doesnt need another fat ass. They already have Fat Owens and Roman Reigns. Fat Joe and Nakamura will be perfect on Smackdown. I want to see both of them in a triple threat match with AJ Styles for the WWE title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

who in their right mind wants to see a wrestler they like go to Raw at this point??


----------



## Kuya (Jan 5, 2017)

NXT isn't must watch nymore, but still better than Raw and sometimes better than SD. It's been feeling like filler later tbh. They have a lot of talent there still developing and gaining fans attention like the Aussie hoes, No Way Jose, Cien, Sanity etc. They are in a transition phrase and will bounce back soon. I hear a lot of great talent outside of the WWE are having their contracts end and they are on the radar.

I don't know much about Roderick Strong, but heard he was popular in the indies. He hasn't made an imprint on me yet.

Tye, Bobby, Joe, Shinsuke and Asuka are absolutely ready for the main roster, but NXT would be dead. 

I'm not sure if NXT will ever capture that magic they had a year ago when they were on absolute fire. Why not send guys like Swagger down to add some well known names and spark some feuds and put NXT guys over?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

Naito is awesome. I wanna see him and Omega.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Watching new Japan bash live


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega 6 star match

*"Kenny Omega and Kazuchika Okada may have put on the greatest match in pro wrestling history" - Dave Meltzer"*


----------



## Kenju (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Kazuchika Okada (c) vs. Kenny Omega 6 star match
> 
> *"Kenny Omega and Kazuchika Okada may have put on the greatest match in pro wrestling history" - Dave Meltzer"*



I thought you were trolling until i actual saw that was true, holy shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

The thing about Omega/Okada is that it feels like this wasn't even the best match they were capable of. Maybe the lack of Omega hitting his finish helps that perception but just the way they tried to kill each other and be the guy who leads New Japan into the future. 

I see people hating on the match and I think they just don't get how deeply layered this story was. Okada and this match are getting unnecessary hate.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

So uuuh what happened to that shit about the New Japan Network?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Bill Goldberg's new  contract includes a deal for three pay-per-view events - the Royal Rumble, the March 5th Fastlane pay-per-view in Milwaukee and  from Orlando.

Goldberg is expected to make fairly regular WWE TV appearances through WrestleMania to promote the Rumble, Fastlane and the big show itself.

Really having a hard time believing this is just for Lesnar.



[S-A-F] said:


> So uuuh what happened to that shit about the New Japan Network?



They've had one for like 2 years. The site just would be better if it had an American widget and an English portal though. I think they're adding a portal but I didn't try working it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 5, 2017)

hmm Idk of many CM Punk fans

@Juice, @kurisu, @Seto Kaiba, @SoulTaker, @Dean Ambrose,

EDIT: Wait how old is this interview?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Bill Goldberg's new  contract includes a deal for three pay-per-view events - the Royal Rumble, the March 5th Fastlane pay-per-view in Milwaukee and  from Orlando.
> 
> Goldberg is expected to make fairly regular WWE TV appearances through WrestleMania to promote the Rumble, Fastlane and the big show itself.
> 
> ...


So what's going to happen during the actual Rumble match?  What will happen to Corbin, Strowman, Goldberg, Undertaker, and Brock specifically?  Have you figured it out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

@Flow 

This predates his first fight. I do think he'll wrestle again, just not for the WWE. Maybe he'll come back for a HoF spot.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Bill Goldberg's new  contract includes a deal for three pay-per-view events - the Royal Rumble, the March 5th Fastlane pay-per-view in Milwaukee and  from Orlando.
> 
> Goldberg is expected to make fairly regular WWE TV appearances through WrestleMania to promote the Rumble, Fastlane and the big show itself.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, guess I'll just stick to youtube.

Goldberg making quite a few appearances, I hope he feuds with someone else besides Lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Goldberg didn't get a very good reaction for that double spear.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Flow said:


> hmm Idk of many CM Punk fans
> 
> @Juice, @kurisu, @Seto Kaiba, @SoulTaker, @Dean Ambrose,
> 
> EDIT: Wait how old is this interview?



Nearly a year old but I mean I think he would come back to WWE for one last one, unless Kidani pulls a fast one.



[S-A-F] said:


> Ah okay, guess I'll just stick to youtube.
> 
> Goldberg making quite a few appearances, I hope he feuds with someone else besides Lesnar.



Dailymotion is better. If someone finds the matches they'll post hem most likely.



Rukia said:


> So what's going to happen during the actual Rumble match?  What will happen to Corbin, Strowman, Goldberg, Undertaker, and Brock specifically?  Have you figured it out?



I think we're getting Goldberg/Roman. What that means for Brock, Strowman, and Corbin idk but I can't see them not doing Goldberg/Roman. Maybe it's the Fastlane match but there's no way they did all those teases then fodderized Strowman to not have this be a match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

I think he is going to lose the crowd if he is in too many events, involved in too many storylines.  I would just go with the Brock/Goldberg program.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think he is going to lose the crowd if he is in too many events, involved in too many storylines.  I would just go with the Brock/Goldberg program.



Not really, they created another monster with the Goldberg thing. I would rather see him go against Roman because it's really one of the last things they can do to get Roman over or might be the thing that forces them to make him heel. I prefer that to a Roman/Stroman match. They can do that 2 years from now after they finish setting up Roman/Cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll have to check out dailymotion then.

I also seriously doubt Goldberg will lose steam if he feuds with multiple peeps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

SAF, you talking about WK?

Cuz I gotcha fam

in this video

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Are there really going to be like 4-5 women's matches at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing about Omega/Okada is that it feels like this wasn't even the best match they were capable of. Maybe the lack of Omega hitting his finish helps that perception but just the way they tried to kill each other and be the guy who leads New Japan into the future.
> 
> I see people hating on the match and I think they just don't get how deeply layered this story was. Okada and this match are getting unnecessary hate.


People hating on the match literally takes nothing from the greatness that we saw. Final Fantasy 7 is basically the greatest game I've ever played and its loved among most of the gaming world. See how I said most? There are some people who prefer 8,9,10 or even older ones better and then there are some who just prefer to think FF is a overrated trash series. The haters I came in contact with over the match are all people who only prefer to watch WWE. One guy who I've been arguing with over the match also told me that 1. he doesn't watch wrestling for wrestling nor does he care about matches and 2. the goldberg/lesnar match was the best thing all year because of the shock factor in the match. This guy also said the match should be 10 mins shorter. In my opinion if you said the omega/okada match was 16 mins and not 45, I'd believe you. 

There is just some opinions you have to value and some you disregard with prior knowledge of their previous opinions. This is why I and most of the thread value your opinion so high-asking you first on topics before anything. Your vast knowledge on the entire wrestling world, you history over the topic, and your way of explaining. And this is why a majority of the wrestling world values Dave Meltzer opinions so high. He may have different opinions sometimes he may give goofy information or not rate a match correct sometimes. But his accuracy has been legit for over.... what? 30 years? That's why hes so respectable.


It's crazy how New Japan loses Naka and AJ in the same year yet they are striving so successful making new stars having the greatest match I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

WrestleKingdom Star Ratings said:
			
		

> New Japan Rumble 1
> Tiger Mask W vs. Tiger the Dark 3
> Young Bucks (c) vs. RPG Vice 3.5
> Finlay/Ricochet/Kojima (c) vs. Bullet Club, CHAOS, LIJ 3, 1, 3.25 (he rated these in succession)
> ...



I mean I really can't disagree. I think that I need to rewatch the last 4 but I would probably put Naito/Tanahashi somewhat higher. Still my personal floor for all the matches was 4.5 even in the moment. Really just an amazing show. Crazy that the tag match could have been higher if not for Yano and NOAH fucking up the event. I think the Bucks/RPG Vice match is underrated. Really great story.

I'm inclined to agree with Omega/Okada, it really was one of the greatest things I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Also I watched a bit of NXT last night.  Pretty dull show.

I will say that Murphy was surprisingly impressive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Crazy I witnessed the greatest match of all time live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> People hating on the match literally takes nothing from the greatness that we saw. Final Fantasy 7 is basically the greatest game I've ever played and its loved among most of the gaming world. See how I said most? There are some people who prefer 8,9,10 or even older ones better and then there are some who just prefer to think FF is a overrated trash series. The haters I came in contact with over the match are all people who only prefer to watch WWE. One guy who I've been arguing with over the match also told me that 1. he doesn't watch wrestling for wrestling nor does he care about matches and 2. the goldberg/lesnar match was the best thing all year because of the shock factor in the match. This guy also said the match should be 10 mins shorter. In my opinion if you said the omega/okada match was 16 mins and not 45, I'd believe you.
> 
> There is just some opinions you have to value and some you disregard with prior knowledge of their previous opinions. This is why I and most of the thread value your opinion so high-asking you first on topics before anything. Your vast knowledge on the entire wrestling world, you history over the topic, and your way of explaining. And this is why a majority of the wrestling world values Dave Meltzer opinions so high. He may have different opinions sometimes he may give goofy information or not rate a match correct sometimes. But his accuracy has been legit for over.... what? 30 years? That's why hes so respectable.
> 
> ...



First thank you for the compliment.

I honestly feel like Okada/Omega was a really simple match to get and really agree with you in terms of the length. When I saw it was 45 minutes I was like wait that match wasn't 30 minutes? Tanahashi and Naito felt longer to me.

But honestly I loved how Okada/Omega went to go fucking murder each other. It wasn't just about the IWGP Heavyweight title, it was about the vision for this company's future and who gets to lead. That was the story and just watching the pace and escalation of it all was just crazy. I mean I feel like guys saw the length of the match the next day and saw the gifs and it destroyed their ability to live in the moment of the match or they flat out didn't watch it and are lying.

Idk at a certain point I'll post my notes from the last 3-4 matches but a lot of my shit for Okada/Omega was just me marking out. Like this match was just them killing each other and trying to end each other. Literally was everything prowrestling should be.

I'm not into the Tanahashi matches, they don't connect with me the same way they do for everyone else but honestly I'd put up any Okada/Tanahashi match against the Omega/Okada one. Oh and for fucks sake Omega never used his finisher. How insane is that story telling beat. The move he had used to embarrass Okada for like 2 months at multiple turns.

Omega/Okada was an amazing vision for New Japan. It combined so much of what I love about WWE with an insane work rate and no holds barred action. 

I think the moment where Cena looks at AJ and realizes he's looking at someone with just as much fight in him as he has is one of my favorite moments of last year. To me that's the closest thing WWE has right now to this. It wasn't just the wrestling or the moves it was the story and everything at stake for New Japan as they prepare for the war.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like Kyle O Reilly, Adam Cole, and one half of War Machine, though likely both will be coming to WWE.

I hope War Machine just goes to New Japan. They're perfect for over there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> First thank you for the compliment.
> 
> I honestly feel like Okada/Omega was a really simple match to get and really agree with you in terms of the length. When I saw it was 45 minutes I was like wait that match wasn't 30 minutes? Tanahashi and Naito felt longer to me.
> 
> ...


I was talking to someone and this person believes Okada is what Orton should have been. Thoughts?

And I just loved everything going into that event man. I will remember that the rest of my life. Can you believe that was my first wrestlekingdom? As Okada thought, I thought one of them would die. They stayed physical at a very high rate most of the entire match. Omega basically dropped kicked Okada in the back of his head and I'm like holy shit. This shit was anime-dbz-ques. Here's to hoping more matches between those fellas !!!!

And it sucks man. Watching this makes me question myself. How am I supposed to respect current WWE and Vince vision? Yeah Vince has given the title to AJ but other than that this man is so lost. The royal rumble was a good match last year but..... When was the last time there was a wrestler who won it that all the fans wanted and created a new star under the spotlight? Chris Beniot? It just hurts as a hardcore wrestling fan Vince won't listen.

And you already know I'm jizzing all over Styles and Cena. The two guys are basically the sole reasons why I still watch WWE. You think Okada/Omega match will inspire the WWE guys, especially Cena? I prefer Cena/Styles at mania over Undertaker.




SoulTaker said:


> Looks like Kyle O Reilly, Adam Cole, and one half of War Machine, though likely both will be coming to WWE.
> 
> I hope War Machine just goes to New Japan. They're perfect for over there.




based off of?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was talking to someone and this person believes Okada is what Orton should have been. Thoughts?
> 
> And I just loved everything going into that event man. I will remember that the rest of my life. Can you believe that was my first wrestlekingdom? As Okada thought, I thought one of them would die. They stayed physical at a very high rate most of the entire match. Omega basically dropped kicked Okada in the back of his head and I'm like holy shit. This shit was anime-dbz-ques. Here's to hoping more matches between those fellas !!!!
> 
> ...



I think the comparisons are because of the dropkick and the pose. I see Okada as being the halfway mark between Rock/Orton if he has to be compared to anyone. He might just be Okada at this point, not sure if Orton has ever been at this level even in his Legend Killer prime.

That's the reason I love New Japan. It's a live action anime basically everywhere.

Daniel Bryan was the last one and he might really be the last one. Idk if AJ counts in the same way seeing as how the Brand split muddies the waters and he's clearly not positioned or protected the same as the Shield guys and super part timers. Even with the Cena win.

I mean I hope to hell it inspires guys who can actually work. It should. I mean those matches weren't about the uber indy moves it was about 2 men fighting. Again the Cena/AJ program is the only thing I feel comes close and even then close is really really relative.



WhatADrag said:


> based off of?



They were just in World Tag League which is like the G1 tournament for tags. It's kind of a shit show most years as guys like Tanahashi and Nakamura historically didn't go as hard. War Machine was big over there and their physical style was getting over.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> SAF, you talking about WK?
> 
> Cuz I gotcha fam
> 
> in this video


Thanks, bruh. Yeah I was thinking about WK and just New Japan in general.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

@SoulTaker  I think they are hinting that when and if Omega hits his finisher on Okada he'll get the belt

But bah gawd, it was sooo worth it staying up late to watch it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> @SoulTaker  I think they are hinting that when and if Omega hits his finisher on Okada he'll get the belt
> 
> But bah gawd, it was sooo worth it staying up late to watch it



That's exactly what it was because he had pinned him in the lead up. The long form story telling is just amazing. Though I think this is the right pace. I wouldn't want to sit through like 6 attempts over 3 years like Baba use to do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the comparisons are because of the dropkick and the pose. I see Okada as being the halfway mark between Rock/Orton if he has to be compared to anyone. He might just be Okada at this point, not sure if Orton has ever been at this level even in his Legend Killer prime.
> 
> That's the reason I love New Japan. It's a live action anime basically everywhere.
> 
> ...



I mean I think WWE considers AJ as a top guy. And that's all wrestling fans can ask for. I legit believe AJ is a main event for-lifer for WWE  the rest of his career there way past losing the title eventually. It really feels like he's included in the circle of Shield/Cena/ and maybe Finn. I know we always go over this Finn topic so its no point of covering that. We will see where he truly stands within the company once he's back.

But AJ is really included in everything. He's been in most of the main events, basically won the most wins on tv-tied with dean but still Styles has taken a few weeks off- Dude is included on the posters and what not. This is all what we really asked for with AJ and they gave it the opportunity and look at it now.

It's just so frustrating though. You never know where WWE is heading but in recent memory it's never the big payoff nobody wants. There is no way Joe, Naka, and Roode will be failures on the main roster. But then it's the part timer they don't use effectively. People want to see these guys but not in the manner that WWE uses them.  Like I'm so down for Angle to come back and let that be the last old school wrestler to come back man. JBL brought up on that show that once guys start drawing like these part timers than they can main event. It's really not anyone's fault that WWE books them like shit and then takes every opportunity away from them. KO has been amazing on the main roster and I'm supposed to believe he can't handle the title picture now? Risks have to be taken to create new stars and Roman facing part timers the next 20 years as wrestlemania main event is not risking anything at all.  I hope all this uk shit with the ratings, and New Japan declaring war makes Vince shit himself.


And hmmm sounds interesting.... At first I didn't like O Riley but think he would be a great addition to the roster. 

WWE main goal was Omega, Bucks, Lethal, Osprey, and so on... They might end up getting Cole, O Riley, Hero, and Drew instead.... Flop?

And what do you say to people who say "why would those top guys knowingly in the indie go to NXT?" for example guys Cole and O Riley... Why take those risks? I see a lot of fans clowning these guys for decisions like that while The Bucks and Lethal stood their ground.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean I think WWE considers AJ as a top guy. And that's all wrestling fans can ask for. I legit believe AJ is a main event for-lifer for WWE the rest of his career there way past losing the title eventually. It really feels like he's included in the circle of Shield/Cena/ and maybe Finn. I know we always go over this Finn topic so its no point of covering that. We will see where he truly stands within the company once he's back.
> 
> But AJ is really included in everything. He's been in most of the main events, basically won the most wins on tv-tied with dean but still Styles has taken a few weeks off- Dude is included on the posters and what not. This is all what we really asked for with AJ and they gave it the opportunity and look at it now.



Protection is different though. I mean they protected him during the Ellsworth stuff but again he was going through that kind of BS. All the losses were to someone more protected than he was.

When you compare it to Omega who just lost and didn't get to hit his finisher you kind of see it's not really there. 



WhatADrag said:


> It's just so frustrating though. You never know where WWE is heading but in recent memory it's never the big payoff nobody wants. There is no way Joe, Naka, and Roode will be failures on the main roster. But then it's the part timer they don't use effectively. People want to see these guys but not in the manner that WWE uses them. Like I'm so down for Angle to come back and let that be the last old school wrestler to come back man. JBL brought up on that show that once guys start drawing like these part timers than they can main event. It's really not anyone's fault that WWE books them like shit and then takes every opportunity away from them. KO has been amazing on the main roster and I'm supposed to believe he can't handle the title picture now? Risks have to be taken to create new stars and Roman facing part timers the next 20 years as wrestlemania main event is not risking anything at all. I hope all this uk shit with the ratings, and New Japan declaring war makes Vince shit himself.



If KO was apron bombing dudes every week and had a list of names of guys he put on the shelf we'd buy him more. Instead his gimmick is that he's someone's best friend...so yeah JBL really needs to shut his trap. I mean look the onus is definitely on these guys but there's a reason why Miz is over as a chicken shit heel and why Owens is not.

I mean Vince is basically going up against younger guys, he's the monolithic old guard that some young industrious promoter will come to destroy. Though I think the irony of Vince destroying territories and bringing them back is top kek levels.



WhatADrag said:


> And hmmm sounds interesting.... At first I didn't like O Riley but think he would be a great addition to the roster.
> 
> WWE main goal was Omega, Bucks, Lethal, Osprey, and so on... They might end up getting Cole, O Riley, Hero, and Drew instead.... Flop?
> 
> And what do you say to people who say "why would those top guys knowingly in the indie go to NXT?" for example guys Cole and O Riley... Why take those risks? I see a lot of fans clowning these guys for decisions like that while The Bucks and Lethal stood their ground.



I don't think Ospreay was ever in play. He's got one more year with New Japan. I think they get all the guys you named in teh second sentence. 

And ROH is a fucking mess. I mean there's dudes who refuse to work for them ever again and will only do so if made to by New Japan or whatever other company. Elgin actually tweeted he won't work for them anymore. So yeah I think the whole clowning guys thing is dumb, it's a job. Sometimes you bet on yourself even if it means less money at first. It doesn't work for everyone but if you think you're good at your job this is what you do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2017)

Flow said:


> hmm Idk of many CM Punk fans
> 
> @Juice, @kurisu, @Seto Kaiba, @SoulTaker, @Dean Ambrose,
> 
> EDIT: Wait how old is this interview?



Gonna take a guess that's its before his first fight last year.

Honestly Punk should go back to wrestling. MMA just isn't his thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> There is just some opinions you have to value and some you disregard with prior knowledge of their previous opinions. This is why I and most of the thread value your opinion so high-asking you first on topics before anything.
> 
> 
> I



ST is too stronk when it comes to all topics


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Protection is different though. I mean they protected him during the Ellsworth stuff but again he was going through that kind of BS. All the losses were to someone more protected than he was.
> 
> When you compare it to Omega who just lost and didn't get to hit his finisher you kind of see it's not really there.
> 
> ...




I honestly don't care about the protection thing. Either way he's having one hell of a WWE year. Can we say best debut WWE year? Well behind Lesnar probably. I don't think anyone else has beat john cena 3 times, won the wwe title, and unlimited motn all in one year like AJ has. Or at least top 5.


I really hope all this shit shakes some since into Vince man. We could have an amazing year of wrestling on all fronts in 2017.


And I hope they all sign. Obviously NXT bound which means call ups can finally happen. And maybe NXT can make the comeback of must see again. I mean its still great but the feeling has gone away. And a crop of these top talents could be so refreshing man.


2017 seems so exciting besides the Vince bull shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Cole is going to run NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2017)

You just made this day better with this post


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _My Luchadora idea_ 



Lucadora is finally unmasked and revealed to be Ember Moon.

Ember reveals that she went along with this plan because she was promised a title match in return.

Ember gets her match and has the advantage.  She is about to become the new SD Women's Champion in her first match on the main roster!

Somehow Alexa cheats and manages to win the match; screwing over Ember Moon in the process.

Ember comes out the next night or the next week and cuts a babyface promo.  Admits that she made a mistake.  Talks about no more shortcuts, etc.

Maybe I would even have her come out and make the save when Alexa and Mickie are beating down Becky later on in the show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff Jarrett is back in charge of TNA? 

If true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

My God. Yeah, this might be in my top 5 matches of all time. The selling, the spots, the psychology, hell the match was so lit even the rest spots where mark out moments. These dudes told a story that spanned nearly 50 minutes and it was damn good, that shit aint easy yo. Proud of my boy Kenny, can't believe he went from an internet meme to easily one of the top 5 best wrestlers in the world atm. Okada was great too, them dropkicks are still class and he took that dragon superplex like a champ. 

Fucking excellent match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I really feel like Naito is going to go face but I don't know how you make LIJ a face faction and idk if Tranquilo Tranquilo Naito is good enough without LIJ.
> 
> I mean Naito is Austin and Okada is Rock. New Japan is pushing Okada but Naito is the one who the crowd is behind right now. That's why LIJ won all there matches. I mean Sanada could also be on his way up in a few months. The faction is over and will only get more over with all these new eyes.
> 
> ...



Suzuki-Gun came back and fucked up Chaos at Dash?

We're headed toward absolute pandemonium but I really don't want to see a Suzuki/Okada feud, but I guess it's just one stop on the way to Okada/Shibata or Okada/Naito. 

I'd prefer Suzuki/Naito since it at least keeps LIJ as tweeners positioned more as faces. Really want to see what happens. Okada might be the better wrestler but the crowd is behind Naito.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> My God. Yeah, this might be in my top 5 matches of all time. The selling, the spots, the psychology, hell the match was so lit even the rest spots where mark out moments. These dudes told a story that spanned nearly 50 minutes and it was damn good, that shit aint easy yo. Proud of my boy Kenny, can't believe he went from an internet meme to easily one of the top 5 best wrestlers in the world atm. Okada was great too, them dropkicks are still class and he took that dragon superplex like a champ.
> 
> Fucking excellent match.



The gutwrench powerbomb spot was fucking epic too, he wrenched back on the powerbomb like Eddie and Benoit use to back in the day, one of my favorite spots.

Really don't know if that's the best match of all time but it's in the conversation and I'd start the conversation with it. Misawa/Kawada is the only thing that ever got 6 stars besides that.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

Please tell me there is a Nakamura vs Shibata match out there.



Watching gifs of his style.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> Please tell me there is a Nakamura vs Shibata match out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching gifs of his style.



Well their most likely is since Nakamura was the original super rookie of NJPW's current generation and Shibata was apart of that as he was in the same class as Goto and Tanahashi. Actually Shibata and Tanahashi have some real heat with each other.

And a little research shows Shibata's 4th most freuqent opponent was Nakamura. Power struggle was their last match.

Looks like the match happened when Gedo was still bitter.


And the G1 is pretty much where you get all your fantasy booking. This is probably their best match tbh. Sticks out more than the Power Struggle match did.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Seth getting a new theme?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

I know it's only highlights but that G1 match is why I say Nakamura isn't really engaged in what he's doing down in NXT. If him and Joe feuded on the main roster I think he would have been willing to tax his body more.

I think Cien Almas is actually their next great heel down there. He's Del Rio with a far more exciting style and a way better look. He is actually a more interesting foil to Nakamura than Roode is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

its about time he changed from that jabroni sounding theme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Goldberg wrestling at fast lane?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> its about time he changed from that jabroni sounding theme.



Agreed, but this still sounds generic as fuck. Like generic random rock music in a PS2-era sports/racing game.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Well their most likely is since Nakamura was the original super rookie of NJPW's current generation and Shibata was apart of that as he was in the same class as Goto and Tanahashi. Actually Shibata and Tanahashi have some real heat with each other.
> 
> And a little research shows Shibata's 4th most freuqent opponent was Nakamura. Power struggle was their last match.
> 
> ...


I really really like stiff strong style matches like Shibata and Goto

This is lame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

REDESIGN 
REBUILD 
RECLAIM


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not a Seth Rollins fan.  He's a really boring character right now.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

His Goal is Trips, but there is no trips so he is stagnate atm


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

_Source: _

WWE officials are finally planning on inducting "Ravishing" Rick Rude into the  Hall of Fame this year, according to PWInsider.




Roode, who passed away in April 1999, made appearances for WWE, WCW and ECW, among others. He held the WWE Intercontinental Title and the WCW United States Heavyweight Title, among others. He was forced to retire after suffering a back injury during a match againstSting in 1994.
There are rumors of a current WWE employee being inducted this year but we haven't confirmed that name yet.

As noted earlier in the week, Diamond Dallas Page will also be going into the Hall of Fame this year.

The 2017 WWE Hall of Fame ceremony takes place on Saturday, April 1st from Orlando during  weekend.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

About damn time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Wrestlemania 34 in New Orleans means I'm not interested in buying a ticket.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> I really really like stiff strong style matches like Shibata and Goto



Honestly my favorite match from last years Wrestle Kingdom was Shibata/Ishii.

I just think Shibata is a fucking ace level worker and needs to keep being pushed up this card. He's like the Ambrose of NJPW in the sense he isn't getting the push his peers are getting but the fans love him and he's arguably their biggest global draw.


His matches against the ReDragon boys were fucking dope too. His match with Kyle O Reilly had me jumping up and down.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

The guys from WhatCulture really love him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

He's really great at connecting with an audience with his fire and no-nonsense ass kicker attitude. The match with him and KOR with the MMA influences was just next level.

A lot of people were worried that Shibata would be going up against Cody because of a Meltzer report.

I think/hope Shibata is getting the super push this year. Omega is all the rage but Shibata deserves that IWGP title run too, but there's one belt and Naito is probably getting it back at some point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Agreed, but this still sounds generic as fuck. Like generic random rock music in a PS2-era sports/racing game.


Did they really have to keep repeating REDESIGN/REBUILD/RECLAIM? I don't want to be that guy that overuses the word "cringe" but it kinda made me.....cringe? lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: _
> 
> WWE officials are finally planning on inducting "Ravishing" Rick Rude into the  Hall of Fame this year, according to PWInsider.
> 
> ...


LOVE Rick Rude. Dude was fantastic!  Loved his run in WCW with the dangerous alliance.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

It would be unlegendary of me not say it, but I like your sig SAF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

We in tonight for TNA fuckery? New era?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Nah I change my mind fuck tna


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a Seth Rollins fan.  He's a really boring character right now.



I said this when he returned last year. 

*rollins fake laugh*



[S-A-F] said:


> Did they really have to keep repeating REDESIGN/REBUILD/RECLAIM? I don't want to be that guy that overuses the word "cringe" but it kinda made me.....cringe? lol



Shit theme.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Rollins is dope.

Not his fault wwe shitbooks him and roman.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did they really have to keep repeating REDESIGN/REBUILD/RECLAIM? I don't want to be that guy that overuses the word "cringe" but it kinda made me.....cringe? lol



Yeah, pretty corny. Is this official?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2017)

That new Seth Rollins theme is horrible af 

DBry might be inducted to the HoF or Jericho.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2017)

Vader needs to be in


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 5, 2017)

Holy fuck I just saw the damn match...What is there to say?The only matches that had both performers captivate me and put on such an awesome performance were Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels and AJ vs Nakamura.Other matches only had me feeling that one wrestler was godly like what Seth did against Cena in Summerslam and whatever AJ does..But Kenny vs Okada was something else..By far the best match I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> It would be unlegendary of me not say it, but I like your sig SAF


Thanks man, Takane is top notch 2D beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: _
> 
> WWE officials are finally planning on inducting "Ravishing" Rick Rude into the  Hall of Fame this year, according to PWInsider.
> 
> ...



About damn time.  It's a crime he didn't get to hold WWE's main belt during his tenure with the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Shitting on a 15 second snippet of a song is pretty lulzy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Shitting on a 15 second snippet of a song is pretty lulzy



You're gonna shit on it too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm pretty excited about the UK tournament.  I expect a few 4 star matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Apparently O Riley not signing with roh and new Japan doesn't want him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

This is an exciting time to go to New Japan.  But if you have any value at all as a free agent.. I'm not sure why you would sign with ROH or TNA right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone got a link for TNA?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

We really getting Cavs vs Warriors 3. Cavs got kyle korver.

this some wwe shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

EC3 horrible on the mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Hmm, so TNA starting off with Lashley, EC3, and Edwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

So is EC3 a tweener?  Liked him when he goes full heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Not going to lie but I like how these two guys have been going at it in the ring.  I would like it a lot more if they stopped that round crap.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

foley stay looking like he put a fork through a socket


his time being in front of the wrestling crowd is done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Moose should have came to WWE. instead of shook and jive wwe black character I see him being playa mr steal your girl while rocking suits type of black character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Drag, you going to be on the Toonami thread this coming Sat?  Some new shows are premiering.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

TNA must be very forgiving if it's allowing Bennett to compete after those tweets he posted after Dixie kept control of TNA over Corgan.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

The Hardys are gold.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> TNA must be very forgiving if it's allowing Bennett to compete after those tweets he posted after Dixie kept control of TNA over Corgan.


Dixie apparently is out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Drag, you going to be on the Toonami thread this coming Sat?  Some new shows are premiering.




yup. I do anyways but...

Dbz kai buu saga, super dragon ball, jojo, hxh, gundam, naruto, one piece

one fire ass line up


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You're gonna shit on it too.



It'll be after a longer version comes out though. I like what that band did for Cody so i'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt.



WhatADrag said:


> Apparently O Riley not signing with roh and new Japan doesn't want him.



He's WWE bound. He picked up muscle and honestly he'll probably juice a little
more than come on board. Don't see him getting out of NXT unless he stays in tags.



Rukia said:


> This is an exciting time to go to New Japan.  But if you have any value at all as a free agent.. I'm not sure why you would sign with ROH or TNA right now.



ROH has a partnership with New Japan and does frequent talent exchanges.

Suzuki-gun changes the equation a little though. There's a glut in NJPW right now and lots of people to send up the card. Unless Suzuki is here to lay down to the Shibata and Naito tier. 



PlacidSanity said:


> TNA must be very forgiving if it's allowing Bennett to compete after those tweets he posted after Dixie kept control of TNA over Corgan.



Dixie is out and Jarrett is in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

So Swaggle vs mini George Michael.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Dixie apparently is out.





SoulTaker said:


> Dixie is out and Jarrett is in.


Hmm, just looked it up.  Wow, that's surprising.  

So Swaggle with the win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He's WWE bound. He picked up muscle and honestly he'll probably juice a little
> more than come on board. Don't see him getting out of NXT unless he stays in tags.


Will he be signed soon since his contract is over with ROH? NXT needs it. It's starting to feel lack luster now. Besides Naka vs Roode, looking at the nxt spoilers, shit looking like a ehh.

But you don't think he can be successful alone? I don't know him that much but he was recently ROH champion that should mean something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Yo Eli  mad believable on the mic.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Eli Drake is alright.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

yo the hardys lit af


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Man, I wonder how much TNA is offering the Hardys to keep them around going from the crowd reaction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man, I wonder how much TNA is offering the Hardys to keep them around going from the crowd reaction.


Well their contracts end next month i believe...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Eli Drake is alright.


the girl in your avy is alright. Eli is dope on the mic. Smooth af.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Vince McMahon's Day of New


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Matt shitting on WWE,


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Eli  looks like Aaron from Walking Dead.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Delete is TNA's version of the YES YES YES


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

this a handsome group


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Hmm, expecting Drake to team up with Rex for that Hardy tag match.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Decay is what the Ascension wish they were.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Lol, kayfabe-wise, how are The Decay still allowed back in the ring when they technically committed murder at the Hardy's place and not be charged for those crimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Decay is what the Ascension wish they were.


Don't bring up Ascension.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

How can the DCC be taken seriously after what happen at the Hardy's place.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> How can the DCC be taken seriously after what happen at the Hardy's place.


Magic


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Crowdkiller there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2017)

Well if anything Maria looks like she shook off that airhead persona that given to her when she was in the WWE.  So triple threat up next.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

Hero back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Hero/Nakamura is the ultimate.

Hero will make Nakamura bring his A-game in a way that Joe couldn't.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 5, 2017)

damn you drag...i was gonna post it...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

If Nakamura is still on NXT.

For the record.  I do expect Nakamura to beat Roode at Takeover.  And maybe Roode will get called up immediately after the PPV even though he lost.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 5, 2017)

Roode & Joe might be NXT's suprise entrants in the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Hero/Nakamura is the ultimate.
> 
> Hero will make Nakamura bring his A-game in a way that Joe couldn't.



Why is that?

And why are they teasing this?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

Nakamura is pretty certain to stay on NXT through Mania. He's there top drawing act but I think Hero/Nakamura makes sense for their Mania Takeover. Hero is probably the biggest free lance draw in wrestling, combine that with Nakamura and doing it under a WWE banner in a state that's absolutely crazy for NXT? 

Match has an easy 4 star floor



WhatADrag said:


> Why is that?
> 
> And why are they teasing this?



Because Hero will hit Nakamura to wake him up if he feels like he's not giving it his all and Hero just hasn't really had a bad match. One of the biggest criticisms I have of Balor is that he's basically a walking 3.5 star match and barely ever does better than that. Well Chris Hero is a walking 4 star match and is capable of even better performances than that.

I mean look at this exchange with Ishii and just imagine it with Nakamura.


The second question is answered in the blurb above.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

They should have hero/Joe at takeover for his last match on nxt rumble weekend


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They should have hero/Joe at takeover for his last match on nxt rumble weekend



Would be a great way to send Joe up and set up the next challenger for Nak

I just hope they don't stretch the Bobby Roode feud out too long


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Would be a great way to send Joe up and set up the next challenger for Nak
> 
> I just hope they don't stretch the Bobby Roode feud out too long


This is their chance to call up bobby imo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

When Kenta and Austin coming back?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 5, 2017)

I mean they're so heel heavy right now that I'm not sure where you could send Roode, but I don't believe anyone but him and Joe are being primed to come up after Rumble. 

There's just so many guys and not enough material. This is why I think they need to add an extra belt to both shows regardless of the "oversaturation". Not saying to bring back the European title but they definitely need something of that tier. 



WhatADrag said:


> When Kenta and Austin coming back?



Kenta said December but that didn't happen. Idk what the actual injury he has is. 

I mean who knows he may just go back to Japan.

Aries is supposed to be back in "early 2017"

Hopefully he just comes in and blasts whatever babyface eventually overcomes Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2017)

AA is great on commentary.  He doesn't try to talk over people.  He just adds a well timed nugget every once in a while.

Neville tripped TJ on the rope or something on 205 Live and AA mentioned that Neville didn't mean to do it... That he was just exhausted.  Brilliant heel commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean they're so heel heavy right now that I'm not sure where you could send Roode, but I don't believe anyone but him and Joe are being primed to come up after Rumble.
> 
> There's just so many guys and not enough material. This is why I think they need to add an extra belt to both shows regardless of the "oversaturation". Not saying to bring back the European title but they definitely need something of that tier.
> 
> ...





This should use that UK title belt for everyone on SD.


And I hope that isn't the case. The guy never really got his foot into the door. Its not its fault he got hurt thanks to some geek. Hopefully this just fuels him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hero back


Nice. Can't wait to see him wrestling in a hoodie against Nakamura.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 5, 2017)

Is Hero that good ?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 5, 2017)

HHH: They always come back... *Looks at Punk*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey.  Someone just mentioned how heel heavy Raw and SD are.  I totally fucking agree with that.  I even think the women's division is heel heavy.  (Talk of a Sasha Banks heel turn.  Mickie, Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Tamina, Emma could all be coming back soon.  And they all do better as heels.)

Who currently is a heel that can successfully make a babyface turn?  Men and women's division question.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

I mean you could easily turn one of these heels face. That still exists right?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

I think it's harder to do well as a babyface.  Ask Mr. No Reaction himself Dolph Ziggler.

For example, obviously Jericho could easily do well as a babyface.  But he's on his way out.  So he's not a good long term solution.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Dolph's a bad example. He's only been where he's at because of his reputation of losing.

Dean is the perfect example of babyfaces still striving.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

So mania take-over looks like
Naka vs Ohno
Asuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Asuka is going to face Ember at two Takeovers in a row?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Peyton Royce vs. Nikki Cross vs. Billie Kay vs. Asuka is happening at rumble take over


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh really?  When did they announce that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

From the spoilers of January shows.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice. Can't wait to see him wrestling in a hoodie against Nakamura.



He probably does have to wrestle in a hoodie, but hey that's merch. He's probably never getting out of NXT tbh especially considering his age and the fact he's still KO. They'd consider that too confusing.



White Hawk said:


> Is Hero that good ?



Here's his match with Shibata from the lead British indy.

enuhito

Skip to about 33:18 or 16:50 and counting down


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Holy shit this was painful.  I must have missed that episode.


Awful. One of the worst promos ever.

I watched the Titus/Xavier match on Monday.  And Titus has a great physique.  But he is terrible in the ring.  His movement is really fucking stiff.  I'm amazed that he has a job to be honest.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hey.  Someone just mentioned how heel heavy Raw and SD are.  I totally fucking agree with that.  I even think the women's division is heel heavy.  (Talk of a Sasha Banks heel turn.  Mickie, Eva Marie, Summer Rae, Tamina, Emma could all be coming back soon.  And they all do better as heels.)
> 
> Who currently is a heel that can successfully make a babyface turn?  Men and women's division question.



Bray Wyatt
Braun Strowman
Tony Neese
Vaudevillains 
None of the women really


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Come on.  Neese and the Vaudevillains?  Dude.  They won't get a reaction.  There is certainly no guarantee.

Bray is someone I considered tbh.  The crowds love his entrance.  That always helps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Bruh said tony neese lmao.

Sami could be a huge face if they stopped fucking around with him.

Finn will come back and be a face.

Wyatt's would be huge face.

Aj would be fine face now IMO

Naka easily a face once called up.


----------



## Ae (Jan 6, 2017)

@Rukia 
You weren't around for this gem


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2017)

AJ should be a tweener IMO as well as Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So mania take-over looks like
> Naka vs Ohno
> Asuka vs Ember Moon



Yeah this is a pretty fair estimate if you ask me.

Also


Don't be scared off by the match time, this match's story as I see it is that New Japan is getting ready for the global stage, to be the the company that tries to fight WWE's global domination. 

Kenny Omega is the chosen one in his mind, he has a vision for pro wrestling that's the truest form of this art. He's going up against Gedo's(the head booker but not an authority figure) handpicked ace, the 29 year old 6'3 'Rainmaker' Okada. Okada has got the the matinee idol looks and is one of the best workers in the world while being bigger than most Japanese wrestlers, he is the mix of American ideals and Japanese pro wrestling. These guys are fighting for not only the IWGP heavyweight title but the right to lead New Japan in the coming war against the machine that is WWE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Is Hero that good ?



Probably one of the best wrestlers in the world at the moment.

But he's a fat ass now. If he wants a big push he's going to need to trim the fat which hangs over the side of his trunks at the least. He's not Bray Wyatt/Owens fat where they just look round, he looks lazy fat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Kassius Ohno sounds like a retarded watch brand 

Yeah, he wont get pushed instantly for the fact that he's a fat ass and weighs more probably than Fat Owens


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Fat guys can do well in the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

I really don't think he's there for the main roster so in terms of a push his weight doesn't really matter at all. 

If Hero was going to the main roster then they would have changed his name. Kevin Owens is KO and the KO thing is pretty necessary to the Kassius Ohno character as well since the point is to signify that he's a heavy striker with the kicks and elbows. He's 37 years old and unlikely to be able to trim that weight his ceiling seems like NXT.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know why Triple H is so obsessed with turning NXT into its own brand, seems like a waste. It should just remain developmental. The RAW and Smackdown rosters are both starved of options, which is why The Shield is dominating the RAW main event and Smackdown lacks main eventers outside Orton, Cena, Ambrose and Styles.

Call up Joe, Nak (soon) and Roode (soon). Then have Ohno hold down the fort until one of the newer guys can step up and then move him up to the main roster too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I don't know why Triple H is so obsessed with turning NXT into its own brand, seems like a waste. It should just remain developmental. The RAW and Smackdown rosters are both starved of options, which is why The Shield is dominating the RAW main event and Smackdown lacks main eventers outside Orton, Cena, Ambrose and Styles.
> 
> Call up Joe, Nak (soon) and Roode (soon). Then have Ohno hold down the fort until one of the newer guys can step up and then move him up to the main roster too.



Pretty much in agreement with this. I mean the biggest issue I have is that NXT by its own merits can't be a brand. It's literally like buying a Ferrari and letting it collect dust when you have Nakamura making 6 figures and you have him wrestling for $3000 gates in fucking Largo or Winter Park, Florida. Shit is really the height of stupidity from a business standpoint. 

NXT doesn't even make money, nor do I think that aspects of the development process work as well as these guys think. I mean most of the improvement in promo work for a lot of these women happened on the main roster.

NXT should be harvested for whatever parts the main roster needs no questions asked. Or they should have guys doing double duty, NXT is one set of tapings like every month. I loved seeing Owens with the NXT title going up against Cena, same with Sasha appearing on Raw with the Women's title. The thought of Cena winning that belt and the smark tears was absolutely enticing even if it was just fantasy booking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty much in agreement with this. I mean the biggest issue I have is that NXT by its own merits can't be a brand. It's literally like buying a Ferrari and letting it collect dust when you have Nakamura making 6 figures and you have him wrestling for $3000 gates in fucking Largo or Winter Park, Florida. Shit is really the height of stupidity from a business standpoint.
> 
> NXT doesn't even make money, nor do I think that aspects of the development process work as well as these guys think. I mean most of the improvement in promo work for a lot of these women happened on the main roster.
> 
> NXT should be harvested for whatever parts the main roster needs no questions asked. Or they should have guys doing double duty, NXT is one set of tapings like every month. I loved seeing Owens with the NXT title going up against Cena, same with Sasha appearing on Raw with the Women's title. The thought of Cena winning that belt and the smark tears was absolutely enticing even if it was just fantasy booking.



Pretty much spot on. It's a money VACUUM. Sounds cliche, but the only explanation is that it satisfies Triple H's ego that he has his own brand which for all intents and purposes is like a indie promotion in itself but with the budget of the entire TNA roster. They've got NXT guys who are ready to step up: Tye Dillinger for example. He can be the face of that brand while the guys you're throwing 6 figures at can move up to the main roster. They all already have big fanbases, they are all already seasoned and aren't health and safety risks and they are all old as fuck, they can't be down there forever.

Roode/Nakamura/Joe ARE READY. Move them up and stop wasting time big nose. Keep one or two big indy names down there at the most to sell tickets and let the rest spread their wings on the main roster. They can't all be main eventers straight away, but guys like Dolph Ziggler are pretty much finished as far as potential to get majorly over is concerned, so putting him in main event matches is just pointless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Holy fuck this dude is huge. Fale's worked height is 6'4 and that dude is skying over him. Looks like this is the one to poach. Honestly the thought of Roman going heel and leading a faction of Tama Roa, Tama Tonga, and Haku's third son is pretty hype. Probably won't happen but damn I'd buy into that.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 6, 2017)

E doesn't have guys like Nakamura,Roode and Joe on their main roster yet they have shits like Titus and the likes.

Trips has a lot of creative control and that is also pretty evident by the Universal title holders.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Pretty much spot on. It's a money VACUUM. Sounds cliche, but the only explanation is that it satisfies Triple H's ego that he has his own brand which for all intents and purposes is like a indie promotion in itself but with the budget of the entire TNA roster. They've got NXT guys who are ready to step up: Tye Dillinger for example. He can be the face of that brand while the guys you're throwing 6 figures at can move up to the main roster. They all already have big fanbases, they are all already seasoned and aren't health and safety risks and they are all old as fuck, they can't be down there forever.
> 
> Roode/Nakamura/Joe ARE READY. Move them up and stop wasting time big nose. Keep one or two big indy names down there at the most to sell tickets and let the rest spread their wings on the main roster. They can't all be main eventers straight away, but guys like Dolph Ziggler are pretty much finished as far as potential to get majorly over is concerned, so putting him in main event matches is just pointless.



I mean it's basically HHH's toy chest the same way WWE is Vince's with the hopes of getting him ready. I think my biggest issue is that when Vince is ready to step down or dies then what happens to NXT? HHH is obviously being groomed for the work of booking which is why he has his own fed. I kind of wish that Vince would force his hand and just poach his guys. Apparently the way it works is that Vince just gets to pick when a guy is ready and take him. 

I mean if NXT is touring and it's in these smallish venues where it's a few hundred people/below 1000 then I really don't think you need the star power of these guys for those venues. I mean that's another problem isn't it? The Takeover shows and the certain big tours is why they need the star power but they don't run those shows all the time. They're starved for babyfaces, their burning through heels and giving stale matches. I mean the lack of multiman tag matches is just alarming and how they refuse to protect matchups. 



White Hawk said:


> E doesn't have guys like Nakamura,Roode and Joe on their main roster yet they have shits like Titus and the likes.
> 
> Trips has a lot of creative control and that is also pretty evident by the Universal title holders.



I will never stop harping on the fact Ellsworth is on SD while Nakamura is on NXT working the Florida loop.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

The Ellsworth experiment is over.  Do you want Nakamura as Carmella's valet?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Ellsworth experiment is over.  Do you want Nakamura as Carmella's valet?



That's not the point. The entire point of something like NXT is to get you ready for WWE. For the little things like where the hard camera is and how to play to it during your entrance, all these little bullshit pageant tricks. 

So Shinsuke Nakamura is in NXT learning the ropes on the Florida loop against Tino Sabetelli and Riddick Moss watching KENTA break his neck on a snap scoop powerslam while James Ellsworth was in a main event program for a month. 

Like holy shit why would that be terrible? Why not let Nakamura come up for a month and feud with AJ then go back down to NXT until he is ready to come back up full time? 

There is no line of demarcation for readiness. If Ellsworth is up here getting any sort of TV time then what the fuck is going on with Shinsuke Nakamura? It's not a question of not having TV time, they got 4/5 women driven segments on the 2 hour show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

Ae said:


> @Rukia
> You weren't around for this gem



Poor guy never recovered from this. 



SoulTaker said:


> I really don't think he's there for the main roster so in terms of a push his weight doesn't really matter at all.
> 
> If Hero was going to the main roster then they would have changed his name. Kevin Owens is KO and the KO thing is pretty necessary to the Kassius Ohno character as well since the point is to signify that he's a heavy striker with the kicks and elbows. He's 37 years old and unlikely to be able to trim that weight his ceiling seems like NXT.



I'm okay with that.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

Great. Roman gets to solo some more.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Great. Roman gets to solo some more.



Gotta be strong for Goldberg and yeah I'm not mad if Hero never makes it to the main roster. I'd be pissed if that was Nakamura's fate though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Gotta be strong for Goldberg and yeah I'm not mad if Hero never makes it to the main roster. I'd be pissed if that was Nakamura's fate though.



So by Mania it'll be Roman > Goldberg >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lesnar > Cena/AJ/Taker > Fodder

Mania is easily my most hated season of the year. Booking becomes dumb and PartTimerMania takes over half the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks for letting me know not to watch.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2017)

Poor KO about to lose in a handicap match against Romans.



SoulTaker said:


> Yeah this is a pretty fair estimate if you ask me.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


I'll make sure to check this event and that match out later on today. Can't keep putting it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So by Mania it'll be Roman > Goldberg >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Lesnar > Cena/AJ/Taker > Fodder
> 
> Mania is easily my most hated season of the year. Booking becomes dumb and PartTimerMania takes over half the show.



It's becoming less enjoyable the longer the Roman thing continues going like this. It's ruining wrestling the same way the Reign of Terror and Super Cena runs did.

Not saying everything is terrible just that a super worker shouldn't be elevated every 10 years ie Bret, Benoit/Eddie, DB , they can make it a bit more frequent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Just saw this factoid: Roman has had 18 matches on Raw since the brand split and 14 of them have been between Jericho and KO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Does Vince think this is funny

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Just saw this factoid: Roman has had 18 matches on Raw since the brand split and 14 of them have been between Jericho and KO.



#RematchEra 

RAW needs to elevate some of its midcarders like SD did with Corbin and Miz, and apparently even doing something with Crews vs. Heel Ziggler(twitter account finally relevant). Strowman was a start but I wonder if he can actually work for 15 to 20 minutes with Roman or even Owens. He's booked like a monster and that type of booking usually fades over time with monster heels, especially when pushed to the main event scene. Sure he's had an excellent Last Man Standing match but that's with the best seller in the company and thus complemented his style.



WhatADrag said:


> Does Vince think this is funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Roman is really in a match with KO and Jericho this Monday?  Again??

People are tired of seeing these guys in the ring together.  How on Earth are we supposed to be excited about their Royal Rumble match?  I'm going to be on site.  And I'm ready to pencil that match in as bathroom break time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Imagine a struggling  Rocky Maivia that Vince keeps pushing down our throats for years.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

He will overcome the odds once more. I believe that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

"If WWE wants him, they will get him unless he doesn't want to work the schedule.

Ibushi didn't want to work the schedule. Sabre wasn't exactly given a monster money offer.

His value has never been higher. The only reason they don't get certain guys is the mentality that we're WWE and people will work twice as many dates for the same or less money because we're WWE, or they are guys really not making big money on the indies.

If they put $750,000 down per year on a three-year deal, I don't see them turning it down, and they could easily afford that nor would it be overpaying to do so. but for most guys, they can get them for a lot less.

I don't know Kenny but I do know WWE doesn't like anyone getting a buzz with another company."

In response to "Do you know what Omega's current contract status is?" he replied on Twitter "Not sure. His old deal expires January 31st."

sources:  (via F4W Forums) &


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

Throw Roman money at Omega.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

Look either Omega is working the world to drive up his price or Omega really wants to try to take on WWE and be this generations Sting but like as the greatest in ring performer ever.

I don't know what Omega put his body through was fucking crazy, what Okada is putting his body through is fucking crazy. They're doing this and Omega is calling WWE out as a monopoly? Idk if the entire thing is a work and Omega is just playing a character? This dude is saying he doesn't want to be a cog in the machine and is like HBK ability with CM Punk's spirit. 

I think he just needs to recover but he seems like he's sort of worked himself into a shoot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Look either Omega is working the world to drive up his price or Omega really wants to try to take on WWE and be this generations Sting but like as the greatest in ring performer ever.
> 
> I don't know what Omega put his body through was fucking crazy, what Okada is putting his body through is fucking crazy. They're doing this and Omega is calling WWE out as a monopoly? Idk if the entire thing is a work and Omega is just playing a character? This dude is saying he doesn't want to be a cog in the machine and is like HBK ability with CM Punk's spirit.
> 
> I think he just needs to recover but he seems like he's sort of worked himself into a shoot.


You think after that match WWE would offer him huge big time money?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You think after that match WWE would offer him huge big time money?



Idk, that would be a pretty insane knee jerk reaction on their part, wouldn't it? It's certainly possible but that's a lot of money and that's after the Royal Rumble. It's not all about the money though. Ibushi turned them down for money. Those are his words, they offered him 6 figures and he said no. 

I mean if I were New Japan I'd honestly keep booking Cody just in case though. Teach him their style of wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Hope that match inspires WWE to stop being dumb.


----------



## teddy (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm in the camp that omega is just working the crowd after delivering a stellar performance. no type of farewall tweet/speech and his build up to this point has been too good for me to think he'll be leaving njpw any time soon. might just be resting for a bit if anything


lol nobody believes anything is coming out of this shit. it's weird how feuds and connections continue to evolve in sd while raw seems like it's stuck in a timeloop


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Sounds like Kenny will come out and attacked AJ unannounced at an event before Wrestlemania.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 6, 2017)

It's selfish as fuck, but I want Omega in WWE. I really believe if they sign him he'd go straight to the main roster with a big push. HHH has his on the pulse even though Vince doesn't. If they bring him in, I see no reason why he wouldn't be put in a pole position like Balor. He's better than Balor at pretty much everything. Fuck. SIGN THIS BASTARD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2017)

hot potato hot potato


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> hot potato hot potato


Raw has the better talent.  But this is why I am always reading on message boards that the SD women's title is more prestigious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's selfish as fuck, but I want Omega in WWE. I really believe if they sign him he'd go straight to the main roster with a big push. HHH has his on the pulse even though Vince doesn't. If they bring him in, I see no reason why he wouldn't be put in a pole position like Balor. He's better than Balor at pretty much everything. Fuck. SIGN THIS BASTARD


It is selfish as fuck.  But the way I feel about it is simple.  If you are great, why not give access to the most eyeballs possible?

Omega probably isn't going anywhere.  But I think he could get a great offer from WWE right now if that is something that interests him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

ted. said:


> I'm in the camp that omega is just working the crowd after delivering a stellar performance. no type of farewall tweet/speech and his build up to this point has been too good for me to think he'll be leaving njpw any time soon. might just be resting for a bit if anything
> 
> 
> 
> lol nobody believes anything is coming out of this shit. it's weird how feuds and connections continue to evolve in sd while raw seems like it's stuck in a timeloop



we've seen this a thousand times already. Fat Owens has a losing streak and they have to make that stupid idiot shit face Reigns win all the fucking time. this bullshit doesn't make sense why a champion vs champion every other fucking week and there are no title changes. 

and Fat Owens is hurting on this feud because he is being booked as a coward pig that hides under Jericho's panties. why can't we have a believable heel that can defend himself not this stupid Rollins 2.0 booking. 

Stephanie should get fucking pregnant and stay away from tv for 2 fucking years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

if i would get the chance to run my own wrestling company, i will fucking bury all those talent that those little jimmies and soccer moms cheer especially those wrestlers who cant fucking wrestle


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

I hate that Owens is being booked as a chickenshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Reigns doesn't even deserve to have a title shot. He has the US title and he needs to defend that shit instead of taking a Christmas present push for the Universal title 

WM is going to be jimmy wonderland. all the fucking faces will win.

Roman
Cena
Bayley 

fuck this company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

superman punch wtf 

he needs to watch GSP do that shit properly with lightning fast speed minus the theatrics


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

The only way a heel will win is if it is heel against heel.  Brock against Strowman for example.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

Brock is a face in that match. No one would cheer for Braun Strowman. Especially if the attendance is like 80% little jimmies

Can you imagine Bayley beating the Queen of PPVs and take her belt? Do you know how stupid does that sound lol. Charlotte being defeated with a hug and a take down?

the only plus side that i could think of if Roman would main event WM is that if he wins, he will get boo'd the fuck out on Raw the next evening. fans should incorporate and chant YOU SUCK during Reigns entrance.

but i still have hope that Balor would return and win the Rumble. fuck Reigns and the other Shield boys. Bullet Club should dominate. 

it would help if Joe and Roode make their main roster debut on RR and both have a main title push after WM.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

fuck the bullet club

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

fuck the shield

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

If Bayley is Charlotte's next opponent for a while... I want Charlotte to take her ppv championship undefeated streak to over 20.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> fuck the shield


fuck the shield and the bullet club.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> fuck the shield and the bullet club.



fuck who do you want to get pushed??? Noam Dar


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Send Mojo Rawley back to NXT.  I don't want to see him try to get over as a singles competitor.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

i dont get mojo is he having roid rage or epilepsy in the ring?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> fuck who do you want to get pushed??? Noam Dar


What's that got to do with anything


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that got to do with anything



there are no relevant superstars in the roster except the boys from bullet club and the shield that can get a push


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> there are no relevant superstars in the roster except the boys from bullet club and the shield that can get a push


I like some of those guys individually. I don't care for the groups.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

only people we need is AJ, Balor, Nakamura, Fat Joe, Fat Wyatt, Fat Owens, Roode, Tye and the rest of the 205

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Dean>>>>>
Seth and Roman>>>>>
Seth and Roman booking<<<<<<<


everyone is just victims to shitty booking


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

shitty booking??

roman was handed everything to him on a silver platter. they are still spoon feeding him but he's still not over. why cant they push some other guy instead of this miserable failed project?

roman was booked to be Super Reigns who can overcome all odds. look how he made a joke out of Fat Owens and Jericho. he's like 53-0 against both of em for fucks sake.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Sasha looked cute asf this week guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

i agree. but why the hell does she have to wear stockings while wearing those sexy ass shorts?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> shitty booking??
> 
> roman was handed everything to him on a silver platter. they are still spoon feeding him but he's still not over. why cant they push some other guy instead of this miserable failed project?
> 
> roman was booked to be Super Reigns who can overcome all odds. look how he made a joke out of Fat Owens and Jericho. he's like 53-0 against both of em for fucks sake.


So you're saying being handed everything to u and being a super character whos baby face can't be shitty booking?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Omega the best thing since HBK


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2017)

Roman is going to go heel pretty soon though.  And personally, I think that is going to be fascinating to watch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So you're saying being handed everything to u and being a super character whos baby face can't be shitty booking?



it can't be shitty booking. roman is gaining a lot from it. he's the main focus of Raw, he's protected and he is constantly being booked as super strong and can't be defeated.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman is going to go heel pretty soon though.  And personally, I think that is going to be fascinating to watch.


Lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> it can't be shitty booking. roman is gaining a lot from it. he's the main focus of Raw, he's protected and he is constantly being booked as super strong and can't be defeated.


How is he gaining a lot from it? People resent him and Seth every time they get title shot after title shot after title shot after title shot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

shitty booking to me is like what they did to every heel champion on tv. 

how can you take them seriously if they constantly lose every week to the same guy that they got beaten with last week?

they can't even win clean and they are not allowed to kick out of their opponent's finishers


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How is he gaining a lot from it? People resent him and Seth every time they get title shot after title shot after title shot after title shot.



roman doesn't give a shit about us. all he cares about is being a champ and stay on top. he gets all the benefits of this stupid push and the rest of the roster are screwed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

The entire Raw show is shitty booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> roman doesn't give a shit about us. all he cares about is being a champ and stay on top. he gets all the benefits of this stupid push and the rest of the roster are screwed.



Your arguments are horrible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

you call it horrible since you can't come up with another excuse for Roman

shitty booking doesn't apply to him. ever.

everything was handed to him and he is getting all the benefits that must have been shared with the entire roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2017)

for example, Jericho hits Roman with the Walls and Codebreaker and Roman kicks out of it all the time. While Jericho is only get hit by a spear once and the match is all over since he is not allowed to kick out of it.

that's shitty booking for Jericho but not for Roman since he is the one who won the match and that was the target goal of WWE. its not like Roman hates winning he fucking loves it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> you call it horrible since you can't come up with another excuse for Roman
> 
> shitty booking doesn't apply to him. ever.
> 
> everything was handed to him and he is getting all the benefits that must have been shared with the entire roster.


Go shit post somewhere else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Thors dumbass: there is no shitty booking in a super man push just having everything handed to you!

meanwhile the entire Raw is suffering and Roman gets booed out the arena and most recently in the worst Wrestlemania main event of all time.

He as a person a human being is not effected from this super man push he might be getting more money because of it. But his character in the ring suffers hard from it, the product does, and so do we.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Jericho and AJ Styles in particular make Roman Reigns look like a million bucks every time they face him.  He kicks out of super kick/Codebreaker combinations.  He kicks out of multiple styles clashes on a chair!

Seriously.  I hope Roman at least treats those guys great outside of the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope Roman at least treats those guys great outside of the ring.


why do you shit post like this


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thors dumbass: there is no shitty booking in a super man push just having everything handed to you!
> 
> meanwhile the entire Raw is suffering and Roman gets booed out the arena and most recently in the worst Wrestlemania main event of all time.
> 
> He as a person a human being is not effected from this super man push he might be getting more money because of it. But his character in the ring suffers hard from it, the product does, and so do we.



reasonable people boo Roman because everything was handed to him which he clearly did not deserve at all. 

do we need to spell it out for you? 

we, as an audience doesn't have a say who WWE is gonna push that's why we show our resent by booing their superstars like Reigns. he doesn't even have a character in the first place why would he suffer from anything? 

he actually said that he doesn't care if we boo him since he is THE guy. all that matters to him is winning and being booked as someone who can kick out of 5 styles clashes and codebreakers. 

if they change Roman's booking back to being a normal mid carder guy, it wont hurt him at all since he can start fresh and build his way to the top. not by taking this stupid short cut just because he's samoan like The Rock


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2017)

Roman only started getting boo'd once he got in the way of the daniel byran meme machine, he was actually cheered before it. He has basically been branded ever since that and WWE had done no booking to alleviate it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Roman only started getting boo'd once he got in the way of the daniel byran meme machine, he was actually cheered before it. He has basically been branded ever since that and WWE had done no booking to alleviate it.


I don't know that WWE dislikes the reaction that Roman gets.  Is there any proof that they don't like it?  Roman gets a reaction; some negative, some positive.  But everyone has an opinion.  And that is more than you can say about 99% of the guys on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> reasonable people boo Roman because everything was handed to him which he clearly did not deserve at all.
> 
> do we need to spell it out for you?
> 
> ...


If you boo him asshole how is he benefiting from the super push?!
He's been super pushed for a good 2 or 3 years and he's not even a top draw.

but yup you're right hes benefiting from it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

A heel turn does make a lot of sense though for Roman.  It would be so easy for him to come out and cut a promo about how he is sick to death of the WWE fans and their constant whining.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Roman only started getting boo'd once he got in the way of the daniel byran meme machine, he was actually cheered before it. He has basically been branded ever since that and WWE had done no booking to alleviate it.


You're forgetting the fact he was part of the shied so all of his weaknesses was hidden in tag matches.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know that WWE dislikes the reaction that Roman gets.  Is there any proof that they don't like it?  Roman gets a reaction; some negative, some positive.  But everyone has an opinion.  And that is more than you can say about 99% of the guys on the roster.



I don't know if the wwe likes it or not, they probably hated it when it first happened and hated it more when they realized it wasn't leaving.

Still you are completely right, Roman gets a reaction, more then any other shield member, positive or negative. Rollins can give the most passionate promo and the crowed will be dead, but as soon as roman is mentioned, they are awake with boo's. That certainly means Roman is over in a way. 

If WWE were completely behind the negative attention, you think they would have made him heel or more of a tweener by this point. If they do a turn for Roman, it will simple because the WWE doesn't have any other idea's to get him over as a face.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

he constantly get's a fucking title shot while holding another belt which he defends like once every 3 months

he gets protected and allowed to squash all talent and he can win with just only one spear. if you look back on his past matches, he won all of those with just a single spear. none of them were allowed to kick out of it while Roman tank everything they throw at him 

it is Roman's fault why he never was a top draw because he is boring in the ring and cant talk shit 

but hey he still get all the benefits. so fuck him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A heel turn does make a lot of sense though for Roman.  It would be so easy for him to come out and cut a promo about how he is sick to death of the WWE fans and their constant whining.


Exactly. Plus he looks like the asshole jock in the movies. The guy to steal your girlfriend and all that. And people hate him anyways.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Fuck u thor u dumb piece of shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're forgetting the fact he was part of the shied so all of his weaknesses was hidden in tag matches.



Weaknesses in what? Roman can't wrestle meme should have ended already, he was consistently putting out high quality matches last year. If you are talking about weak mic skills, then that is a maybe, but I also want to blame creative for giving him absolute shit to work with that not even Cena or the Rock could make work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Did Roman use some Looney Tunes quotes in some of his promos?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Weaknesses in what? Roman can't wrestle meme should have ended already, he was consistently putting out high quality matches last year. If you are talking about weak mic skills, then that is a maybe, but I also want to blame creative for giving him absolute shit to work with that not even Cena or the Rock could make work.


At that time he still sucked as a wrestler and the only reason people cheered for him in the rumble before was because nobody wanted Batista to win. Even though he's improved greatly ring wise people don't care because they are in deep bias hate of him closing the show and wrestlemania with part timers every year while we have AJ, Naka, KO, Finn and others under WWE control.

But year he's a victim of the Daniel thing. But it doesn't help the fact he doesn't have time to grow on the fans. Like Dave Meltzer said, I believe it was like this, whoever is working on Roman's character has to be the same people who did Del Rio's. Guys like Rock, Austin, and Cena didn't get over being baby faces. They transitioned. Like Soul Taker said Vince skipped all the natural steps to making somebody being over.

But hey Thor says hes benefiting so what do we know


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

Roman failed to draw since he can't wrestle and can't spit out a decent promo all the while being SUPER PUSHED

don't you see that something is wrong with this shit?

why would you continue if it doesn't work? its totally retarded.

the only reason why Roman had 3 star matches because his opponents were booked to let Roman hit them with power moves that he doesn't have the knowledge of doing before. guys like Owens and Rollins know how to sell those power moves effectively and Roman would most likely botch if they don't assist him. 

Roman's opponents do majority of the work. Look at Rusev's final title match. He almost killed Reigns with the Accolade but somehow lol Reigns powered through the move and one shotted Rusev with a spear


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Roman use some Looney Toons quotes in some of his promos?








WhatADrag said:


> At that time he still sucked as a wrestler and the only reason people cheered for him in the rumble before was because nobody wanted Batista to win. Even though he's improved greatly ring wise people don't care because they are in deep bias hate of him closing the show and wrestlemania with part timers every year while we have AJ, Naka, KO, Finn and others under WWE control.
> 
> But year he's a victim of the Daniel thing. But it doesn't help the fact he doesn't have time to grow on the fans. Like Dave Meltzer said, I believe it was like this, whoever is working on Roman's character has to be the same people who did Del Rio's. Guys like Rock, Austin, and Cena didn't get over being baby faces. They transitioned. Like Soul Taker said Vince skipped all the natural steps to making somebody being over.
> 
> But hey Thor says hes benefiting so what do we know



WWE wants him to be the next Cena
WWE tries to book him like the pg version of Stone Cold
WWE advertises him like the Rock

Its a mess and Vince is only to blame for Roman not getting over like he should have.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

atleast Cena's opponents were allowed to kick out of AA

Reigns is a new level of retardation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

history will repeat itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Mania xxx the goat mania?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

WWE can do what they want with Roman for all I care.  The Universal Title doesn't interest me.  Kevin Owens hasn't won a single title defense on his own.

I just hope losing the title will allow Owens a reset and they can start to do better with him.

This is the beauty of the brand split though.  Two completely separate shows.  One of them doesn't work for me, but I really enjoy the other show.  (And SD used to be unwatchable.  So nothing has really changed.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

That curb stump into the rko at mania 31>>>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Roman use some Looney Tunes quotes in some of his promos?


He pretty much quoted Sylvester the cat.



WhatADrag said:


> Mania xxx the goat mania?


No WM X7 and XIX are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

They got becky and charlotte lookalikes in the tiger anime.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Also, I think Dana Brooke should complain to Stephanie about not being in the #1 contenders match. It's not like Nia did more than her to earn that match.  I get that there are only like 4 women on Raw.  But what has Nia done that was so special?  She beat Bayley before SS.  But so did Dana (horrible botch match).


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That curb stump into the rko at mania 31>>>>>>


Air Bourne into RKO>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They got becky and charlotte lookalikes in the tiger anime.


Someone showed me that earlier. I might have to give that show a watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Air Bourne into RKO>>>


Rollins took a nice RKO at SS this year too.

I'm looking forward to Orton/Styles at some point.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins took a nice RKO at SS this year too.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Orton/Styles at some point.


450 Splash off the Top Rope in RKO spot if that ever happened? Would be so sick.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2017)

Sooo Kenny Omega is taking a break.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> roman doesn't give a shit about us. all he cares about is being a champ and stay on top. he gets all the benefits of this stupid push and the rest of the roster are screwed.



This is spot on. Roman cares about being the Big Dawg and making Big Bucks. He should be a heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Okada has accomplished so much so young its crazy.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

Rumor has it that WWE wants to put a main event better than Okada vs Omega.With whom ? Roman and Goldberg or Strawman ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Rumor has it that WWE wants to put a main event better than Okada vs Omega.With whom ? Roman and Goldberg or Strawman ?



WWE is beyond retarded. Roman vs Goldberg?? Roman was never a draw and he will never be. Reigns will just ride Goldberg's popularity and let him do all the work. Strowman doesn't have any appeal and is a lesser draw than Roman. 

I bet your ass they will do a career ending match between Taker and Cena. It should be a draw so that they can both leave WWE and do kiddie movies and shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Nakamura/Styles is probably the best match that WWE can throw together.  Maybe Zayn/Styles?


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura/Styles is probably the best match that WWE can throw together.  Maybe Zayn/Styles?


I still don't think any of these can top WK because the WWE style won't allow them to go all out.Also Vince allowing a midget and a japanese guy main eventing Wrestlemania?No way


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I think you are probably right.

Also, I never said anything about them main eventing.  The main event definitely won't be the best match of the night this year.

Ultimately, the WWE shouldn't worry about outdoing NJ.  They are a different beast.  The WWE should just focus on putting on the best show that they can.  And they need to do a lot better than 2016!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think you are probably right.
> 
> Also, I never said anything about them main eventing.  The main event definitely won't be the best match of the night this year.
> 
> Ultimately, the WWE shouldn't worry about outdoing NJ.  They are a different beast.  The WWE should just focus on putting on the best show that they can.  And they need to do a lot better than 2016!



The year doesn't look promising though.They need to change a lot of things but that ain't happening.Also trips will force his darlings down our throats like he did with Balor and KO.KO is main event caliber,Balor simply isn't.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> The year doesn't look promising though.They need to change a lot of things but that ain't happening.Also trips will force his darlings down our throats like he did with Balor and KO.KO is main event caliber,Balor simply isn't.



You have to contextualize the value of Balor a little bit better. The problem with Balor is that people either underrate or overrate his biggest skills and tbf they're hard to evaluate.

Balor is basically a 3.5 star floor on any match he's in. Obviously he gives his all.

Nakamura doesn't obviously give his all and his baseline is probably like a 3 star match but his ceiling is that he's capable of a 5.5 star classic plus he's Swagsuke. 

Balor represents a mix of corporate branding ideals with the Demon King schtick, while being a completely passable worker. However if we're being real he's inferior to the peers he has in the world namely Ibushi and Ricochet, and you can probably backdoor Sami in there despite him not having a big feud with Devitt.

That said if you're guaranteed a very good match from a performer who busts his ass everytime out and is basically a modern day warrior in the sense he will work through a torn up arm to take a match home then that deserves respect.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2017)

So apparently Roman will defend the US Title on RAW in a 2v1 handicap match against.......JeriKO.
I'm beyond fucking sick of any combination involving these 3 and Rollins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, I like Balor.  I think he would be an interesting US champion.  I wouldn't throw him right into the Universal title picture as soon as he is back.  I want to see progress through some feuds; and more importantly, stay healthy for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

A lot of people online are calling for the Miz to get another title run in 2017.  These are the same people that will tire of it after a month, but the sentiment is definitely out there.

@SoulTaker Not bad for a guy that you claim can't wrestle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A lot of people online are calling for the Miz to get another title run in 2017.  These are the same people that will tire of it after a month, but the sentiment is definitely out there.
> 
> @SoulTaker Not bad for a guy that you claim can't wrestle.



Stop being stupid @Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

The Miz had a solid year even as a wrestler.  He was involved in several four star matches.  Ziggler @ No Mercy, Ziggler @ TLC.  The Fatal 4-Way @ Extreme Rules.  And there may be more?  Like I said, not bad for a guy that can't wrestle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Balor's injury did fuck everything up, but they also mishandled everything afterwards. They didn't need to rush Rollins as a face immediately. They should've done a slow Rollins face turn, maybe give him the title for 1-2 months, and have Owens chase and call into question his previous antics as The Authority's stooge. Set the stage for Rollins turning face, and Owens continuing to be ruthless in pursuit, which builds further sympathy for a Rollins who is beginning to do things the right way.

In December, have Owens succeed in taking the title from Rollins after a hard fought fight, where HHH interferes and fucks things up for Rollins. Not because of a pedigree, but because he pulls out a referee or some shit. Owens can capitalize and take the title.

Basically, September-December should have been Rollin's slowburn face turn, and Owens relentless chase for the title. That's their stories.

Reigns could finish with Rusev by November, and begin something with Jericho over the US title. Their story is independant of Owens/Rollins. Owens and Jericho could still be friends, but there shouldn't be any interaction from Reigns end in the Owens/Rollins fued. Both Jericho and Owens are busy with their own things. Instead, after Reigns/Jericho have their match at Roadblock (their 1st for the US title) which Reigns wins, the next night you could have a rematch of sorts, where Owens inserts himself into the picture. Basically, Reigns/Jericho's story would be about Jericho's building frustration with Reigns.

Owens could help Jericho destroy Reigns. Talking all out ass whooping that decimates him. This leads to a Reigns/Owens fued as we have currently, and Rollins causing chaos as he constantly asks for HHH. It's only 6 weeks until the Royal Rumble from there. Steph could punish him for his actions by putting him in 1st in the Royal Rumble. Reigns and Owens can have a more organic fued with Reigns only chasing for 6 weeks.

Owens get a short transitional reign that isn't pulled down by a lack of focus, and he can become a bit more arrogant. When he's only champion for 6 weeks, it's impossible to lose further focus, because you can easily do entertaining stuff in a short period of time.

Shit's simple. They just needed to plan it a little, but they went for short term shock value, and fucked up everything.



Credit to this goes to  on WrestlingForums. Kinda sad how random people online could better book RAW and still have the same endgame feuds and results that the writers/bookers still intend. Smh WWE.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Miz had a solid year even as a wrestler.  He was involved in several four star matches.  Ziggler @ No Mercy, Ziggler @ TLC.  The Fatal 4-Way @ Extreme Rules.  And there may be more?  Like I said, not bad for a guy that can't wrestle.



And I said Meltzer had the star ratings too low on the first Miz/Ziggler match with the CM Punk spot, which would be really odd if I said Miz couldn't wrestle, even then you've changed your story on this like a million times. So again stop being stupid. It's not funny, other users have actually told you I've never said anything like that.

If you said Xavier Woods you'd be closer to being correct. If you wanted to even go at me shitting on Apollo Crews for having like 5 spots and no personality that's fine, but the Miz thing is made up and it's a stale joke that was never funny to begin with. 

Stop being stupid.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You have to contextualize the value of Balor a little bit better. The problem with Balor is that people either underrate or overrate his biggest skills and tbf they're hard to evaluate.
> 
> Balor is basically a 3.5 star floor on any match he's in. Obviously he gives his all.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that Balor is a bad talent or anything.He's pretty good.Just not main event good for me.He's pretty good in the ring but he is not great.The demon king thingy doesn't work for me because the previous guy the did something similar was Undertaker who looked like he could rip your head of at any moment.WWE has the best talent in the world in numbers but they are ruining them with their shitty schedule and booking.Okada vs Omega worked so well because they allowed them to do their thing.AJ vs Cena was so good for the same reasons.The past few main events in WWE have only been screwy finishes after another.The booking is simply retarded.Seth and KO could have put far better matches if it wasn't for the shitty interferences of Jericho.KO who is an excellent performer has been turned into a joke.WWE won't change because they prefer to have some part timers who either can't wrestle or are simply bored to do so,than give a decent booking to guys that deserve it.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

I mean fuck it,this is the same company that fails to realize that Lesnar became irrelevant the moment he got busted for steroids.No one gives a fuck about him now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I'm not saying that Balor is a bad talent or anything.He's pretty good.Just not main event good for me.He's pretty good in the ring but he is not great.The demon king thingy doesn't work for me because the previous guy the did something similar was Undertaker who looked like he could rip your head of at any moment.WWE has the best talent in the world in numbers but they are ruining them with their shitty schedule and booking.Okada vs Omega worked so well because they allowed them to do their thing.AJ vs Cena was so good for the same reasons.The past few main events in WWE have only been screwy finishes after another.The booking is simply retarded.Seth and KO could have put far better matches if it wasn't for the shitty interferences of Jericho.KO who is an excellent performer has been turned into a joke.WWE won't change because they prefer to have some part timers who either can't wrestle or are simply bored to do so,than give a decent booking to guys that deserve it.



I get that, I mean I just feel as though Balor is unique in the sense that he's far more consistent than guys who are obviously better wrestlers. I mean your really preaching to the choir for the most part on the Balor/Taker thing, that was actually an argument I had with GodMovement. 

I mean it's not so much a defense of Balor as just qualifying it because tbh he's the dude people are most likely to turn on when he gets back. It was happening in NXT and I can easily see it happening on the main because Balor's look is way better than his work. You'd think he was this uber athlete like Rollins and Rollins is basically everything Balor is but better between the bells.

I think that one reason that modern NJPW works is because it takes the most hardcore aspects of prowrestling and MMA to fuse them into the perfect hard hitting blend. The problem is that WWE wants to run at two conflicting mandates. Create a star but never make someone bigger than the company. 

JBL said, and this is completely a Vince line to me, "UFC burns through their guys too quick", and that speaks volumes about the mindset. I really hope New Japan is able to become the real #2 and put the fear of god into this company. 

WWE has the better roster, the better production staff, and no one does the big moment better, there's no reason they should lose to New Japan other than stupidity.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And I said Meltzer had the star ratings too low on the first Miz/Ziggler match with the CM Punk spot, which would be really odd if I said Miz couldn't wrestle, even then you've changed your story on this like a million times. So again stop being stupid. It's not funny, other users have actually told you I've never said anything like that.
> 
> If you said Xavier Woods you'd be closer to being correct. If you wanted to even go at me shitting on Apollo Crews for having like 5 spots and no personality that's fine, but the Miz thing is made up and it's a stale joke that was never funny to begin with.
> 
> Stop being stupid.


I used to really treat the Meltzer ratings with reverence.  But he has just made some real headscratching decisions lately.  The most egregious to me; the one that really stands out... I just can't get over that 4.5 he gave the men's survivor series match.  That is probably an entire star too high.

What happened to this guy??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I used to really treat the Meltzer ratings with reverence.  But he has just made some real headscratching decisions lately.  The most egregious to me; the one that really stands out... I just can't get over that 4.5 he gave the men's survivor series match.  That is probably an entire star too high.
> 
> What happened to this guy??



Nothing he didn't like those matches and loved the overbooked mess that was the Survivor Series bout. He's not a perfect reviewer but again he gets in the neighborhood.

Not every rating is going to be a great one. Not really inclined to shit on him too much seeing as how my floor and his floor for the WrestleKingdom matches was exactly the same.

I mean if violence, realism, crowd resonance, the moves, intensity, and all that stuff goes into the equation I don't get how a match with Shane getting offense on WWE's best young talents is worthy of that rating, especially if Revival/DIY isn't getting a 5. But having the balls to give Okada/Omega a 6, which it absolutely and totally fucking deserved, Meltzer's crook ass deserves a reprieve.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

My New Years resolution suggestion for the WWE applies to paperviews.  Less interference in matches.  Less disqualification finishes.  Less count outs.  That sort of stuff should be saved for random episodes of Raw and SD.  Fans don't want to see it.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2017)

They should let Bryan back for a "match" with Miz at WM. Yet it won't really be a match, it'll be Bryan KO'ing Miz in seconds just like Sheamus did to him. This also keeps WWE safe with Bryan by him not having an actual match.

Then you turn Miz face after and hope he catches fire like Bryan did and gets sympathy from the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nothing he didn't like those matches and loved the overbooked mess that was the Survivor Series bout. He's not a perfect reviewer but again he gets in the neighborhood.
> 
> Not every rating is going to be a great one. Not really inclined to shit on him too much seeing as how my floor and his floor for the WrestleKingdom matches was exactly the same.
> 
> I mean if violence, realism, crowd resonance, the moves, intensity, and all that stuff goes into the equation I don't get how a match with Shane getting offense on WWE's best young talents is worthy of that rating, especially if Revival/DIY isn't getting a 5. But having the balls to give Okada/Omega a 6, which it absolutely and totally fucking deserved, Meltzer's crook ass deserves a reprieve.



His reasoning.


And I'm pretty sure meltzer has been pretty bias against miz for a few years now. Think he's finally around full circle to appreciate miz run. And I'm going to assume he took a few points off the for fact that it wasn't the main event? Or even close to it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Kuya said:


> They should let Bryan back for a "match" with Miz at WM. Yet it won't really be a match, it'll be Bryan KO'ing Miz in seconds just like Sheamus did to him. This also keeps WWE safe with Bryan by him not having an actual match.
> 
> Then you turn Miz face after and hope he catches fire like Bryan did and gets sympathy from the crowd.


I have been saying this for a while.  I totally expect the Miz to take on Bryan at Wrestlemania.  Miz will immediately eat a running knee and lose.

Bryan will be inducted into the hall of fame that week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's selfish as fuck, but I want Omega in WWE. I really believe if they sign him he'd go straight to the main roster with a big push. HHH has his on the pulse even though Vince doesn't. If they bring him in, I see no reason why he wouldn't be put in a pole position like Balor. He's better than Balor at pretty much everything. Fuck. SIGN THIS BASTARD



Easily top 3 current workers. He also has that love or hate him vibe, he can be the best tweener in history if played right. 



Xiammes said:


> Roman only started getting boo'd once he got in the way of the daniel byran meme machine, he was actually cheered before it. He has basically been branded ever since that and WWE had done no booking to alleviate it.



He got boo'd once WWE pushed him into Cena 2.0. There was that Rumble where Bryan got eliminated and people cheered for Roman instead. Bryan has nothing to do with it, case in point; he's still getting boo'd after Bryan retired.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

The winner of the Rumble seems to get booed every year.  Can they finally turn it around?  I think they should surprise us.  Have someone like Jericho win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Good fuck wwe. Even tho I don't care for the club. It justs annoying how so many Americans are crazy over the club when they've never paid attention or cared to watch them at all in new Japan. I have a friend who has a shit ton of bullet club related shit and support the club but yet has never seen any of their matches from Japan. If its not the main guys like styles, omega, balor, bucks.. Other guys are mad average or below.

But great they are dominating some merch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Guys.  I keep imagining a gassed John Cena struggling to retain his title against Corbin late in the year.  Eventually Cena pulls it out.  Awesome suddenly comes on the loudspeaker and titantron.  Miz comes running to the ring with the briefcase, a referee, and Maryse.

I'm going to mark out big time for that!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

Speaking of the rumble, I've been binging rumble matches and my God from 2002 to about 2008, the Rumble matches were garbo. 




WhatADrag said:


> Good fuck wwe. Even tho I don't care for the club. It justs annoying how so many Americans are crazy over the club when they've never paid attention or cared to watch them at all in new Japan. I have a friend who has a shit ton of bullet club related shit and support the club but yet has never seen any of their matches from Japan. If its not the main guys like styles, omega, balor, bucks.. Other guys are mad average or below.
> 
> But great they are dominating some merch



Casuals dominate merch sales after all. I've been watching wrestling since 94(when I was 5) and been part of mark loop for over a decade or more if you consider me buying those rampage wrestling magazines(great magazine btw). And all I have is like 6-7 shirts that I bought this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

I just had an amazing idea for this year's rumble. 

Imagine the 30th entry buzzer sounding off, and Daniel Bryan's music hits... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




And out comes Miz

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

That would be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Soultaker why do you keep saying that about Finn balor tho? He's had like a good 5 or 6 4 star matches in the wwe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> His reasoning.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure meltzer has been pretty bias against miz for a few years now. Think he's finally around full circle to appreciate miz run. And I'm going to assume he took a few points off the for fact that it wasn't the main event? Or even close to it?



My issue with this is that he basically went to one PWG show and rated 1 match 5 stars so wtf is he even talking about? I mean he gave a six man tag match that he saw take place in other feds with different workers who were all great and never graded it as highly. 

Night 1

Pentagon vs. Scurll 3.75
Ricochet vs. Cobb 4.25
Hennigan vs. Sydal 3
Fenix vs. Ospreay 4.5
Hero vs. Liger 3.75
Sabre vs. End 4
Bucks/Cole vs. Castle/reDRagon 3.5

Night 2

Castle vs. Ciampa 3.5
Andrews vs. Dunne 4.25
Callihan vs. Rhodes 3.75
Fenix and Pentagon vs. Hero and End 4.5
Kamaitachi vs. Lee 3.5
Haskins vs. Alexander 4
O'Reilly vs. Riddle 4
Ricochet/Sydal/Ospreay !vs. Bucks/Cole 5 (his first 5 star PWG match!)

Night 3

Lee vs. Castle 3.25
Ricochet vs. Hennigan 3.5
Scurll vs. Rhodes 3.5
Andrews vs. Hero 3.25
Haskins vs. KOR 4
Ospreay vs. Sabre 4
Bucks vs. Fenix and Pentagon 4.5
Lee vs. Andrews 3.5
Scurll vs. Haskins 4
Ospreay vs. Ricochet 4.25
10 Man tag 3.5
Ospreay vs. Lee vs. Scurll 3.25



WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker why do you keep saying that about Finn balor tho? He's had like a good 5 or 6 4 star matches in the wwe.



Don't agree with the majority of those ratings. His matches are largely the same and he doesn't really do much in terms of creating dynamic or exciting action relative to his peers. Look at his cagematch ratings along with his star ratings, he has 2 matches rated 8.49 or better. Frequently his main events were upstaged by the women or the tag matches. So again Balor is a very consistently good worker but he is not the guy whose going to get you that timeless classic. He's good for 3.5 stars but his ceiling is not as high as the best workers in the world.



WhatADrag said:


> But great they are dominating some merch



Los Ingobernables is a gaijin away from being the top faction.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm not sure about concussion science as I'm not a doctor but I remember Bret saying that Orton even doing the RKO during that Kane/Wyatt match was against concussion protocol. He said that any jostling while the brain was compromised could be the one that really fucks someone up.

But:



> –  a new report and update on the current ongoing concussion lawsuit against WWE. Per the latest report, the United States District of Connecticut Judge Vanessa L. Bryan approved a motion from lawyer Konstantine Kyros that seeks an extension for the time allotted to respond to WWE and Vince McMahon’s current motion to dismiss the lawsuit against the company by a group of former WWF and WWE Superstars. This includes sanctions WWE has requested to be taken against Kyros and other representing attorneys for other former in-ring talents.
> 
> With the motion approved, Kyros and his group now have until March 15 to respond to the motion to dismiss. As of now, a status conference is scheduled for January 24 in Hartford, Connecticut regarding the case that will be held before federal magistrate Judge Robert A. Richardson.



The lawsuit is not looking so good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

The lawsuit always seemed destined for failure to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> My issue with this is that he basically went to one PWG show and rated 1 match 5 stars so wtf is he even talking about? I mean he gave a six man tag match that he saw take place in other feds with different workers who were all great and never graded it as highly.
> 
> Night 1
> 
> ...


That sounds like a Meltzer excuse. Like everyone believes taker vs hbk at mania was 5 stars but him. Like you said he's not perfect he's just accurate most of the time

And fair. I haven't rewatched a balor match nor wanted too. I felt like Seth vs Finn was top tier but the crowd shitting on it makes it unbearable to even watch. Match could have been a 4.5 but the crowd just destroyed the match due to the title.

Can that be an easy prediction? I know natio over AF but so is omega and all he has to do is win the title to make it legit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Like everyone believes taker vs hbk at mania was 5 stars but him.



Dafuq? That match was excellent all things considered.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I just had an amazing idea for this year's rumble.
> 
> Imagine the 30th entry buzzer sounding off, and Daniel Bryan's music hits...
> 
> ...


Knew where you were going before even clickin the spoiler. Shit would be glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That sounds like a Meltzer excuse. Like everyone believes taker vs hbk at mania was 5 stars but him. Like you said he's not perfect he's just accurate most of the time
> 
> And fair. I haven't rewatched a balor match nor wanted too. I felt like Seth vs Finn was top tier but the crowd shitting on it makes it unbearable to even watch. Match could have been a 4.5 but the crowd just destroyed the match due to the title.
> 
> Can that be an easy prediction? I know natio over AF but so is omega and all he has to do is win the title to make it legit.



That's usually the go to for Dave detractions. I think that's where if it's 5 stars to you it's 5 stars came from.

That's fair, I actually kind of like when a crowd hates a match and then the performers get them invested anyway. 

Naito is the merch MVP in Japan and people love him more than they love Okada. The big debate is who is driving the business and while Naito headlines don't do as well as Okada his fans are more feverent. I mean even with the match that Omega had they're having Naito pick up more face mannerisms. LIJ just has all the momentum in terms of factions and this is a Japanese company at the end of the day. 

This faction works in pretty much every wrestling market considering they're over in Mexico too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

out here roasting himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> He got boo'd once WWE pushed him into Cena 2.0. There was that Rumble where Bryan got eliminated and people cheered for Roman instead. Bryan has nothing to do with it, case in point; he's still getting boo'd after Bryan retired.



Not really I would say the moment Roman started becoming boo'd was the first time he was shown on TV after the CM Punk podcast.  Outside a couple weeks where they had Roman snapping on Triple H/League of nations where people warmed up to him for a few weeks it's been rather consistent since then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not really I would say the moment Roman started becoming boo'd was the first time he was shown on TV after the CM Punk podcast.  Outside a couple weeks where they had Roman snapping on Triple H/League of nations where people warmed up to him for a few weeks it's been rather consistent since then.



He was getting mixed reactions before. People just caught on to Vince's intentions. Either way, I don't see what Bryan has to do with it. The only guy that got boo'd directly cuz of "lack of Bryan" was Mysterio. 

People also got sick of his systematic hot tag shtick, and then dirt sheets kept saying that Roman's up for a huge push. Everyone by then was aware of the whole thing, and when WWE kept monster booking him and refusing to turn him heel it was the final nail.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

2009 was pretty dull too. Thank God for Punk, WWE was beyond shit back then until he blew up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I imagine that AJ sells pretty well for the WWE.  I always see a decent amount of his merchandise in the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm going to talk about this since I really enjoy this character.

It seems like Alexa's first shirt must be selling pretty well.  I follow her on Twitter and she has retweeted like 100 people that posed with her new shirt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd buy it but I'm a grown ass man. I can't be seen wearing that shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

Roman really started getting shat on when he won the Slammy Award. I mean DB was back for 3 weeks leading up to the Rumble and Roman was getting booed next to the most popular celebrity on the planet. 

He was still getting positive reactions but he wasn't this universally loved babyface who stole DB's thunder and got shat on. When the company made it too much too soon crowds started to turn. It started in July of 2014 and got way more intense at Rumble. 

I mean people were complimenting how Wyatt got the heat for eliminating DB.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I would boo Roman at an event.  But I don't hate him.  The reason I would boo is because it seems fun and that is where all the momentum is.  I know booing him is controversial and makes for better television.  (I bet a lot of people booing don't actually mean it.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

I'd boo Roman and Enzo, cuz you'd naturally boo the heel in wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

2009 had that cool Punk/Hardy feud which was the last time I was invested in Smackdown really aside from Henry's short Hall of Pain run a few years later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'd boo Roman and Enzo, cuz you'd naturally boo the heel in wrestling.


Enzo is a definite boo target for me.  I won't ever forgive that guy for trying to break up Rusev's marriage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> 2009 had that cool Punk/Hardy feud which was the last time I was invested in Smackdown really aside from Henry's short Hall of Pain run a few years later.



I was talking about Rumble matches man. 

-------

Finally reached the Straight Edge Rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would boo Roman at an event.  But I don't hate him.  The reason I would boo is because it seems fun and that is where all the momentum is.  I know booing him is controversial and makes for better television.  (I bet a lot of people booing don't actually mean it.)



I don't know he's kind of become the embodiment of the watered down product and the lack of quality surrounding it. I mean all of this company's contrivances to get this dude over at all costs. I mean it's just too much to tie up into one guy and even then it's the alignment issue.

I think people boo him without giving him a fair shake but I don't think it's because they don't mean it. He is ostensibly the poster child for everything wrong with the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

>Punk checking his imaginary watch like Austin

Why didn't Punk vs. Austin happen?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I was talking about Rumble matches man.
> 
> -------
> 
> Finally reached the Straight Edge Rumble.


Oh well yeah the rumble is pretty bad during the 00s after 2002 for whatever reason. Only ones I liked was the 02-03 and 07 rumbles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

And of course Triple had to be the one to eliminate Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Does Punk want to wrestle AJ?  Does Daniel Bryan want to wrestle AJ?  Does Kenny Omega want to wrestle AJ?

I feel like just having AJ in the company makes the WWE more appealing to free agents.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Does Punk want to wrestle AJ?  Does Daniel Bryan want to wrestle AJ?  Does Kenny Omega want to wrestle AJ?
> 
> I feel like just having AJ in the company makes the WWE more appealing to free agents.



Bryan was publicly begging the WWE on twitter to let him return after AJ and Nakamura signed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

I found the tweet, it was easy because he doesn't tweet much:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2017)

Poor Bryan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a new top 5 list

AJ
Omega
Okada
Nakamura
Ricochet

Seth Rollins was my favorite but the injury ruined him.He isn't as good as he was pre injury.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm glad someone else noticed that Seth has lost a step.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

My top 5 is

AJ
Jericho
Seth
Nakamura
KO

If only they'd stop booking Seth and KO like dogshit.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad someone else noticed that Seth has lost a step.



I mean pre injury,I did not have seen anyone as impressive in WWE as Seth.Incredibly fast in his movements,excellent execution and strength that the current supposed powerhouses in WWE would be jealous of.It was like no one could keep up with him if he wanted.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I like Jericho a lot.  He has one of the best characters.  As far as wrestling is concerned... He has lost a step.  He isn't as good as he used to be.  And I don't blame him.  Dude is pretty old and he is involved with other things.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Seth is awesome af. He's facing KO and Jericho on Raw every week being booked as a shit face. Of course it feels like he's stepped down a bit. Dude is still amazing af in the ring.
----------
------------
---


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Really crazy the club and elite beating wwe merch besides their top talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm a Sami mark, but Omega can outwork any WWE talent not named Nakamura and AJ. 

Omega just said some pretty harsh but true things about WWE, dunno if he's working us, but it'll be a while before he's a WWE talent. But from the sound of things, he's waiting for a legit offer. 

Elite coming in like AJ with the same gimmick at the same time as Nakamura and Joe get promoted would be insane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth is awesome af. He's facing KO and Jericho on Raw every week being booked as a shit face. Of course it feels like he's stepped down a bit. Dude is still amazing af in the ring.
> ----------
> ------------
> ---


Sasha apparently also decided to watch the show.

Sasha was also wearing Sailor Moon pants earlier in the day too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

I got my Takeover ticket in the mail this week.  Looks like kind of a weak Takeover show.  But I still expect it to be fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2017)

man hearing all this stuff about Kenny Omega, how far he's come from a WWE jobber to being as big as AJ Style's name throughout the wrestling world.  Keep on doing well Kenny


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I got my Takeover ticket in the mail this week.  Looks like kind of a weak Takeover show.  But I still expect it to be fun.


Who you going with?



Dean Ambrose said:


> man hearing all this stuff about Kenny Omega, how far he's come from a WWE jobber to being as big as AJ Style's name throughout the wrestling world.  Keep on doing well Kenny


Pretty sure he's never been in a WWE ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

My brother in law.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who you going with?
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he's never been in a WWE ring.




Not in the main company but he was in WWE development in the Deep South Wrestling.

Still thanks for correcting me , I thought I had seen him in E once. Must have been someone else


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Wrestlers in the 21st century are such fucking nerds!  


Sasha can do pretty much anything imo though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2017)

If Omega shows up at the rumble I will literally lose all my collective shits.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If Omega shows up at the rumble I will literally lose all my collective shits.


100 percent chance it won't happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If Omega shows up at the rumble I will literally lose all my collective shits.


You don't want to load all of your eggs in one basket.  Samoa Joe will definitely be in the Royal Rumble.  Nobody will give af about him if Omega is in the event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

Omega is signed through the entire month of January so you don't have to worry.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

no matter what you say Roman will never be even remotely close to being as great as Finn Balor


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wrestlers in the 21st century are such fucking nerds!
> 
> 
> Sasha can do pretty much anything imo though.


What no JoJo gear??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2017)

> As the crowds dwindled Inoki began to panic. Hiroyoshi Tenzan - a wrestler who had been with the company since the 90s and who was just reaching his prime had finally won the IWGP title but Inoki immediately booked him to lose to some rookie called Shinsuke Nakamura. Inoki had decided that he needed young, new stars and decided to pass over his current crop of main eventers who seemed to be nearing their prime - guys like Nagata, Tenzan and Nakanishi in favour of the "new musketeers" - Nakamura, Shibata and Tanahashi. The problem was that Nakamura and Shibata had no charisma and Tanahashi needed a lot of polish yet Inoki wanted them to main event right away instead of developing them.



sounds like some wwe shit.

Imagine being up to date back in the day and Thor saying "Naka just sucks. He's benefiting from the super man push."


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2017)

Sailor Bee


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey speaking of merchandise.  Does Charlotte even have any?  (I vaguely recall some sort of pink shirt.)  I can't remember ever seeing any fans wearing Charlotte gear.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

Sasha's an Akatsuki mark


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I just watched the Asuka/Emma Takeover match.  Do they really have nothing they can do with Emma?  She seems pretty damn talented to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just watched the Asuka/Emma Takeover match.  Do they really have nothing they can do with Emma?  She seems pretty damn talented to me.


More like they have nothing ready for Asuka to do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> More like they have nothing ready for Asuka to do.


Get your ass back in the toonami thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not talking about Asuka.  I know she is great.  But I also know that the WWE wants attractions for NXT.

But they have promised Emma for like two months now.  If they don't have a way to use her on Raw, send her to SD.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Also.  Hopefully Baron Corbin is okay.  It looks like he took a nasty bump at the house show tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Ok after following Dana on Snapchat for some time I believe shes fucking Strowman.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Yahiko (Jan 8, 2017)

Anyone thinks seth rollins look like CM Punk?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

No, not really.

About Seth Rollins though.  I have totally lost faith in him.  There is almost no one on the Raw roster I dread getting tv time more than Seth right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, not really.
> 
> About Seth Rollins though.  I have totally lost faith in him.  There is almost no one on the Raw roster I dread getting tv time more than Seth right now.




Not his fault he has to sit around to wait for HHH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

The section that allows you to post nudes. I don't understand. Why are there more dicks than anything?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Seth Rollins looks like Jesus to me 

Dana + Strowman = Kintaro 

WWE promised us Eva Marie and Emmalina but nothing happened. notice that both of their names start with an E lol


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2017)

I really want some NJPW and LIJ Merch



Rukia said:


> Wrestlers in the 21st century are such fucking nerds!
> 
> 
> Sasha can do pretty much anything imo though.



I love those guys

Sailor Bee is cute.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The section that allows you to post nudes. I don't understand. Why are there more dicks than anything?


I barely post there anymore for that reason.


----------



## Ishmael (Jan 8, 2017)

Yo quick question. I've been browsing through threads from way back, looking at debates and viewing other posters. There's one fellow I'm quite interested in knowing about. His name is phenomenal but it's spelled in a different way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2017)

Just further proof there are no women on NF or the internet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

LAZLOLAZZING said:


> Yo quick question. I've been browsing through threads from way back, looking at debates and viewing other posters. There's one fellow I'm quite interested in knowing about. His name is phenomenal but it's spelled in a different way.



Don't remember him, sorry. Is this pre-2008 by any chance?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Roman Reigns all day!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, not really.
> 
> About Seth Rollins though.  I have totally lost faith in him.  There is almost no one on the Raw roster I dread getting tv time more than Seth right now.


Roman Reigns


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Anyone thinks seth rollins look like CM Punk?


Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Roman Reigns


I'm at least interested to see how many boos he will get and how he will manage to stand tall at the end of the segment.

Seth freaking Rollins legit ruins my night every time he shows up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2017)

Omega just put on what's probably the greatest single performance anyone has ever had in a match, no like ever. The degree of difficulty and the attention to detail, the final boss vibe, the way he was ever carried out by the Young Bucks it was just something I'll never forget. 3 times watching it intently and it's just amazing to me. Okada too man, he sat there and took all that shit, he sold all of it, he made Kenny seem even stronger than Tanahashi by living in fear of his finisher. It's not like Omega has a classic every time out, but like the back body drop through the table and Ibushi moonsault spots give me goose bumod. I showed those spots to my 8 year old brother and he's been practicing his moonsaults ever since.

Still the minute he puts on the multi-colored trunks and he's screwball Omega his work really does take a dive.

I think New Japan has the best big match performers but the difference has been that WWE has better depth and consistency of work rate. I mean WrestleKingdom was one of the greatest shows ever produced by New Japan in its entire history. But when World Tag League comes around or the J-Cup or New Japan cup these guys take nights off like you wouldn't believe.

That's kind of the Nakamura I feel like we've gotten. I mean Nakamura hasn't had a great match since he went up against Sami and he just got Samoa Joe in one of the best runs of that guys career. Nakamura's first 3 matches are really his only great-very good matches. I think Sami is right up there with anyone and everyone by virtue of being the best seller in wrestling. I think that Sami is closer to Nakamura than most think, the sequence in the end of the 4 way match against Ibushi pretty much proves that.

I guess tl;dr the magic number is supposedly 750k for Omega and Ryback was 500k. I mean I know Omega is a way better wrestler but is he 250 grand a year more valuable as a draw than Ryback for WWE? Is he worth 750 grand more over 3 years than Ryback for this company. Not in a vacuum but for WWE as a company is that really simple? Because he's outdrawing everyone but their top guys with help and what if they just don't think they need him, what if he detracts from other attractions they're intent on pushing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2017)

Weird heat that might lead to a really interesting feud for both guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Let's do this

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't want to get worked. But Omega in the Rumble would make me flip over my coffee table.

Omega v Reigns for the Universal Title 

Scrap all Balor plans.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2017)

Wait, Omega "only" gets 750 at NJPW? Hmm, yeah if HHH really wanted him they could throw him double, no TRIPLE that. No sane human being would turn that down


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2017)

Ibushi turned down anywhere from 350-600k from them.

Apparently Omega is signed through next year anyway. They gave out 2 year deals after the exodus but there's so much smoke going up.

Cena wouldn't tweet that unless he saw money in an Omega match. Cena isn't a give back to prowrestling guy he's a give back to WWE guy. He's not trying to put Omega over unless he's benefiting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Let's do this


Real recognize real


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ibushi turned down anywhere from 350-600k from them.
> 
> Apparently Omega is signed through next year anyway. They gave out 2 year deals after the exodus but there's so much smoke going up.
> 
> Cena wouldn't tweet that unless he saw money in an Omega match. Cena isn't a give back to prowrestling guy he's a give back to WWE guy. He's not trying to put Omega over unless he's benefiting.


So you trying to say cena is trying to give wwe notice to make shit happen?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ibushi turned down anywhere from 350-600k from them.
> 
> Apparently Omega is signed through next year anyway. They gave out 2 year deals after the exodus but there's so much smoke going up.
> 
> Cena wouldn't tweet that unless he saw money in an Omega match. Cena isn't a give back to prowrestling guy he's a give back to WWE guy. He's not trying to put Omega over unless he's benefiting.



I'm hearing the same thing regarding his contractual situation, you never know though.

They wouldn't want Ibushi anywhere near as much as they would want the the bigger star in Omega, not to mention, he's American. If HHH wanted him, we're talking a million dollar contract.

If Omega came in he'd _have_ to see Cena. That's just how it goes. His booking would probably be similar to Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

On one hand, I'm really excited by a lot of developments going on in wrestling.  But I hear the news that Jericho, Reigns, and Owens are in the main event on Raw this week and I just shake my damn head.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Also, I don't think Nakamura is going to make it to the WWE main roster this year.

[/prediction]


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So you trying to say cena is trying to give wwe notice to make shit happen?




I think that Cena is actually really smart at this pro wrestling thing and sees what Omega did in terms of social media and worldwide buzz. He knows that there's a few matches that'll benefit him and the company and going up against Omega whose got the same anti-establishment I'll never be a corporate stooge rebel thing that worked for Punk, Bryan, and now AJ as foils to him. Even Kevin Owens had this feud with Cena.



God Movement said:


> I'm hearing the same thing regarding his contractual situation, you never know though.
> 
> They wouldn't want Ibushi anywhere near as much as they would want the the bigger star in Omega, not to mention, he's American. If HHH wanted him, we're talking a million dollar contract.
> 
> If Omega came in he'd _have_ to see Cena. That's just how it goes. His booking would probably be similar to Styles.



Yeah but again that's why I used the Ryback example. Vince was going to pay Ryback 1.5 million and I don't think HHH is given away a million on an annual salary. I just don't see how Vince would see the money in him to justify paying him more than one of his pets.

I think they wanted Ibushi really badly though. He's the guy they probably prefer to Nakamura on first glance in terms of look and style. I feel like Stephanie would have really pushed Ibushi and saw him as their Japanese guy the same way she wanted Ultimo Dragon to be when she saw him unmasked.

I think he could do it and that it basically has to happen though in terms of Cena/Omega if Omega comes to WWE.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but again that's why I used the Ryback example. Vince was going to pay Ryback 1.5 million and I don't think HHH is given away a million on an annual salary. I just don't see how Vince would see the money in him to justify paying him more than one of his pets.
> 
> I think he could do it and that it basically has to happen.



True. But after the success of Styles (which was without question a HHH suggestion) Vince would probably give HHH more access to the cheque book.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp no point of day dreaming the rest of the year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2017)

I had it misconstrued. Omega isn't getting 750k at NJPW. Meltzer said 750 would be too much too refuse. Which means 1 million would blow his socks off.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't believe the Ryback money.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is losing matches to Ellsworth on the house show circuit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2017)

Hawkins never had a chance. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Bad News Barrett destroying the winner of the U.K. Tournament is my unrealistic idea of the week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

It's all too convenient. 

>Kenny says he's leaving Japan
>Weighing options 
>Internet buzzing 
>Cena posts Omega pic

Shit's up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's all too convenient.
> 
> >Kenny says he's leaving Japan
> >Weighing options
> ...



Don't get worked bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't get worked bro.



>Don't get worked
>wrestling fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

You got Kassius Ohno.  Don't be greedy Kurisu.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You got Kassius Ohno.  Don't be greedy Kurisu.



I survived 08-10, I deserve this shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >Don't get worked
> >wrestling fan



I mean honestly this is what you do to create a dream match and make cash down the line even if it's not now when they pull the trigger. The AJ feud happened almost a half a year down the line from when Cena made the tweet originally.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2017)

I'll believe it when I see it when it comes to some of these things like Omega going to WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Crazy how Naka was basically Roman Reigns before he returned from Mexico.
Same with Natio.

What they doing in Mexico?! What's the secret!? is it the pussy and food?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Omega and Cole should stay in Japan.

Vince and Cena will bury them if they go to WWE

They need to wait till Cena and Vince goes away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree.  I think they will do better when HHH is in charge.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Classic Cena dick riding someone else's fame 


He's probably salty he can't put up a match in the same caliber as Omega


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Bullet Club sold those losses like real men in WK11

Atleast Young Bucks still has 3 titles they can defend but that shitty finish was awful. I can't take someone seriously when they win a title via roll up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

He referred to himself as Super Cena.  Come on.  That level of narcissism clearly proves that a heel turn is at least on the table.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Every wrestler praises Okada/Omega= thor says nothing
Cena praises the match=thor shit posting time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Bullet Club sold those losses like real men in WK11
> 
> Atleast Young Bucks still has 3 titles they can defend but that shitty finish was awful. I can't take someone seriously when they win a title via roll up.


I'm surprised when the Bullet Club loses significant matches.  These guys sell a ton of merchandise.  Fact.  People don't buy merchandise to support losers.  I know Omega winning would have forced a lot of American orders through.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

I knew you would defend Cena 

Cena wasn't even sincere. He posted Omega's pic to get millions of hits on twitter. He's also teasing us some bullshit and dick riding Omega's success to stay relevant on the internet.

Cena is no longer relevant no one would give a shit if he wins the title for the 16th time. Everything was handed to him. 

Roman will be Cena in the near future and will do nothing but backstage politics instead of actual wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Yoshi Tatsu a member of Bullet Club Hunter


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

It rubbed me the wrong way when he said that he had no respect for AJ Styles last week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia shit posting been strong as of lately too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Cena doesn't respect anyone.

He no sold all of his loses in his illustrious 15years career.

He doesn't even remember that DBry beat him clean nor Batista took the title from him in the past


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Cena so brave, he can only wrestle and survive in the WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

What in the fuck are you even talking about


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Passion my ass.


Cena is marking out like a little girl whenever he sees himself on tv

He doesn't walk down the ramp because he wants to, no, he does it to feed his ego!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't understand Cena's promo on AJ.  "You go where they tell you to go."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Thor troll
Rukia troll
numbers don't tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

women lie
men lie
rukia lie
thor lie
numbers dont


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

"You walk down the ramp because you have to!"

Explain to me how this promo makes sense.  AJ clearly has a ton of passion for this business.  What the fuck was John talking about??

And good lord.  Referring To AJ Styles as a chump?   He deserves more respect than that!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What in the fuck are you even talking about



Cena wont be as big as AJ, Naka, Balor, Owens etc. if he worked under a different promotion 

He would'nt be a 15 time champ if he started in TNA years ago

Cena acting like he's the big boss in the WWE and threaten AJ Styles like he's a little kid. He can only do that since its his territory. He acts all brave and mighty about his accomplishments that were all handed to him through all his politicking and ass kissing. He only sold merchandise thats why he got pushed. They never believe in his in ring talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> "You walk down the ramp because you have to!"
> 
> Explain to me how this promo makes sense.  AJ clearly has a ton of passion for this business.  What the fuck was John talking about??


same cena shit. AJ has to walk down that ramp because AJ has no other job. Cena got them rock offers and can retire a legend but he walks down the ramp because he  wants too.

Shouldn't be surprised that you didn't get it though considering you always need everything explained.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand Cena's promo on AJ.  "You go where they tell you to go."




Cena messed up his lines.

He was referring to himself. Vince tells him to go down town and kiss a boy with cancer, he wont think twice and follow Vince's orders like a dog


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena wont be as big as AJ, Naka, Balor, Owens etc. if he worked under a different promotion
> 
> He would'nt be a 15 time champ if he started in TNA years ago
> 
> Cena acting like he's the big boss in the WWE and threaten AJ Styles like he's a little kid. He can only do that since its his territory. He acts all brave and mighty about his accomplishments that were all handed to him through all his politicking and ass kissing. He only sold merchandise thats why he got pushed. They never believe in his in ring talent.


He is the big boss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> same cena shit. AJ has to walk down that ramp because AJ has no other job. Cena got them rock offers and can retire a legend but he walks down the ramp because he  wants too.
> 
> Shouldn't be surprised that you didn't get it though considering you always need everything explained.




Passion my ass. Cena can retire now its what everybody wants. He doesn't want to because he needs to constantly feed his narcissistic ego


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He is the big boss.




Yeah, you can call yourself a 'big boss' after all those ass kissing. I wonder if his mouth smells like...Vince's behind


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

And Cena tried to take away from AJ's clean win at Summer Slam on Talking Smack.  He implied that AJ didn't get his best shot because his shoulder wasn't heeled!

The point of my diatribe is I really want to stress to you guys just how heelish his behavior really has been!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Passion my ass. Cena can retire now its what everybody wants. He doesn't want to because he needs to constantly feed his narcissistic ego


If everyone wanted Cena to retire the attendance wouldn't increase every time he's advertised. 
 find another troll point


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And Cena tried to take away from AJ's clean win at Summer Slam on Talking Smack.  He implied that AJ didn't get his best shot because his shoulder wasn't heeled!
> 
> The point of my diatribe is I really want to stress to you guys just how heelish his behavior really has been!


shut the fuck up u shit poster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

When keeping bad booking goes wrong


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Cena always using a shoulder injury excuse whenever he loses


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Come on dude.  No reason to get angry.  I just didn't care for his promo and I didn't consider it factual.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

People watch SD to see AJ and The Miz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Shut the fuck up your keeping thor going


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Lets make a bet Drag.

If Cena vs Taker is confirmed at WM, we will make a bet on who's going to win.

I will bet on Cena because his egoist pride won't allow Taker to go over.

If Cena wins you will delete your account. If not i will delete mine. 

Bet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

When trolling goes further.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

that's a bad bet for every contributor in this section.  We don't want to lose posters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

Expecting a Cena mark to want Taker to win in a dream wrestlemania match and bet against him at that.
You're making it easy for me to eliminate any little small amount of  posting cred about wrestling you had.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Because im proving a point Drag

Cena wont agree to put over Taker even if the latter is on his last breath.

Cena is that huge of a narcissitic douchebag.

It's fine to lose your account Drag. You can create a new one right?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

I will give you a hint Drag that Taker has a chance at WM

If the match is not a career vs career match, Taker would most likely have a 70% chance of winning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2017)

Drag so scared


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2017)

@SoulTaker   ?????????


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm still hoping for AJ/Undertaker at Elimination Chamber.  I think they would have gone with that match at the Rumble, but the UT is still recovering.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> When keeping bad booking goes wrong



The universal title is probably one of the weakest titles right now, but that's not saying much. Yet it's worse because Roman is ironically tarnishing any prestige John Cena built up with the US title based on the summaries. The WWE, Intercontinental, and Raw Tag Team are the strongest titles they have right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

At some point the WWE should stop picking up the phone.  Let the man retire in peace.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The universal title is probably one of the weakest titles right now, but that's not saying much. Yet it's worse because Roman is ironically tarnishing any prestige John Cena built up with the US title based on the summaries. The WWE, Intercontinental, and Raw Tag Team are the strongest titles they have right now.


The 9% that voted for Owens must just be super fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At some point the WWE should stop picking up the phone.  Let the man retire in peace.


Its probably more of a taker decision

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 9, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The universal title is probably one of the weakest titles right now, but that's not saying much. Yet it's worse because Roman is ironically tarnishing any prestige John Cena built up with the US title based on the summaries. The WWE, Intercontinental, and Raw Tag Team are the strongest titles they have right now.



A big reason the US title is so weak is that Roman either leaves the belt in the locker room or he carries it like a freaking backpack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah, people were making fun of him not bringing it out when he confronted Goldberg last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Kuya said:


> A big reason the US title is so weak is that Roman either leaves the belt in the locker room or he carries it like a freaking backpack.


That's not a reason at all.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 9, 2017)

Cena used to carry that belt proud and high above his head when came from behind the curtains and every time he left the ring.

I feel like Orton could make that title relevant again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Watching the dudley boyz documentary


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Wwe don't even try with documentaries anymore. They'll just summarize shit in 20 mins then give u 3 DVDs of random matches


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey everyone I am a wrestling fan that just discovered the place. So nice to meet ya all. 
Anyway how do you feel about the rumor saying Roman is gonna be champ again? I mean every time he steps in this ring with Owens he makes him look so weak!!
I like the fact that Seth was the first to be united state champ and world champ at the same time, and I want him to be the only one in that category for a while but nope Roman is gonna do that too and somehow make what Seth did less impressive. The rivalry between Seth and Owens isn't very good tho ( because the fights are repetitive as fuck ) but a roman vs Owens would be worst, they will make owie even more of a coward and try to make roman the "dominator" he isn't. Smackdown is so much better


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Hey everyone I am a wrestling fan that just discovered the place. So nice to meet ya all.
> Anyway how do you feel about the rumor saying Roman is gonna be champ again? I mean every time he steps in this ring with Owens he makes him look so weak!!
> I like the fact that Seth was the first to be united state champ and world champ at the same time, and I want him to be the only one in that category for a while but nope Roman is gonna do that too and somehow make what Seth did less impressive. The rivalry between Seth and Owens isn't very good tho ( because the fights are repetitive as fuck ) but a roman vs Owens would be worst, they will make owie even more of a coward and try to make roman the "dominator" he isn't. Smackdown is so much better


Worst case predictions for the rumble would be Roman, Cena, and Strowman or a old timer winning the rumble match. Since it's the worst case predictions its most likely going to happen.

I can feel in my body this Rumble is going to make me very very frustrated. 

Best case to save this show would be Finn, Bray or even Sami Zayn winning. Most likely never to happen tho.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Worst case predictions for the rumble would be Roman, Cena, and Strowman or a old timer winning the rumble match. Since it's the worst case predictions its most likely going to happen.
> 
> I can feel in my body this Rumble is going to make me very very frustrated.
> 
> Best case to save this show would be *Finn, Bray or even Sami Zayn *winning. Most likely never to happen tho.


I would say Rollins but we all know he is gonna fight hhh at mania so maybe hunter will get him eliminated. I prefer it like this tho, he shouldn't be involved with the world title too much, the like of valor , zayn have a lot of talent and should get their spot too. But we all know this rumble will end up with reigns as the great winner. 
Braun I just don't get why this dude is getting a push, like he isn't even good at being a "monster" the best for that role would be Samoa Joe. He is strong and technical.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I would say Rollins but we all know he is gonna fight hhh at mania so maybe hunter will get him eliminated. I prefer it like this tho, he shouldn't be involved with the world title too much, the like of valor , zayn have a lot of talent and should get their spot too. But we all know this rumble will end up with reigns as the great winner.
> Braun I just don't get why this dude is getting a push, like he isn't even good at being a "monster" the best for that role would be Samoa Joe. He is strong and technical.


I like braun I don't mind the push he's getting. He shouldn't be the focus of any of the main ppvs tho. At least not right now tho

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

@patpat

It's no surprise at all if that happens. Roman only lost because he got suspended. WM coming up so quickly again is a great opportunity for them to do a character reset the way they want to.

Don't be surprised if Cena wins the belt from AJ either given the Cena vs. Taker rumors. AJ doesn't seem to need the belt with the popularity he has now. He's also held it for "some time" in WWE terms.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Cena used to carry that belt proud and high above his head when came from behind the curtains and every time he left the ring.
> 
> I feel like Orton could make that title relevant again.


Orton is a good pick as a long term credible US champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Raiden said:


> @patpat
> 
> It's no surprise at all if that happens. Roman only lost because he got suspended. WM coming up so quickly again is a great opportunity for them to do a character reset the way they want to.
> 
> Don't be surprised if Cena wins the belt from AJ either given the Cena vs. Taker rumors. AJ doesn't seem to need the belt with the popularity he has now. He's also held it for "some time" in WWE terms.


 Yeah it is certainly gonna be Cena champ at smackdown and roman champ at raw, it's like they will never decide to move forward and accept that Roman isn't their man. John can win, he is almost at the end of his career and he may not be that good on a ring but when he takes that mic.....you know the place is gonna be fired up. And he also add a certain prestige to the titles ( just like Orton, he was tag champ with Wyatt for few weeks and everyone was suddenly interested in the belts. ) So cena isn't a problem, the problem is reign's stupid domination over a raw brand which is full of unexploited potential, that's really sad when you just realize how good NXT and SD are compared to raw.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2017)

Goldberg needs to win the universal title and replace it with the big gold belt and silently retcon the universal title from history.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

Why does the poll with AJ and Owens say? My shit laptop won't allow me to see the results.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Goldberg needs to win the universal title and replace it with the big gold belt and silently retcon the universal title from history.


That shitty title ruined the Balor/Rollins


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> That shitty title ruined the Balor/Rollins



To be fair, the red belt was clearly designed for Balor, it looked great on him. Still, it needs to be gone, so does the shitty themed color belts.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Yeah it is certainly gonna be Cena champ at smackdown and roman champ at raw, it's like they will never decide to move forward and accept that Roman isn't their man. John can win, he is almost at the end of his career and he may not be that good on a ring but when he takes that mic.....you know the place is gonna be fired up. And he also add a certain prestige to the titles ( just like Orton, he was tag champ with Wyatt for few weeks and everyone was suddenly interested in the belts. ) So cena isn't a problem, the problem is reign's stupid domination over a raw brand which is full of unexploited potential, that's really sad when you just realize how good NXT and SD are compared to raw.



Yeah they make millions of dollars all the time regardless of who is champion so they can literally afford to spend time on Roman. I think they are likely under impression that the right crowd or energy can "turn things around" for him, and seem to like that fans in general have strong emotions about the guy. I think they probably don't care about Cena's age and figure that they can squeeze a few more Wrestlemanias out of him without a problem.

Without the Network they may have closed the door permanently on Roman. Struggling PPV sales clearly linked to him would have created a problem with shareholders (maybe). But with all the money that damn thing brings in they have a lot of wiggle room to experiment in whatever ways they please.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

That was some next level shit posting last night. 

I don't think Mutoh is going to wrestle for WWE unless they're tapping him as a Japanese representative of some sort. He's been very stringent about appearing for promotions other than his, and he's ancient in his own right.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

Idk what to think about the belt situation. On one hand, I want to say that the problem with the belts are silly stories followed by everyone wanting to be the alpha male (belt needs a believable and deeper story to stir interest). On the other hand, TNA's attempts to great creative with themes and stories for it's belts failed. So it's hard to tell what is needed to "fix" the championship.

WWE is probably happy with where they are right now. They used to the belts to push KO and AJ to the main event, and have the option of taking the belts off to give to other people for WM.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> To be fair, the red belt was clearly designed for Balor, it looked great on him. Still, it needs to be gone, so does the shitty themed color belts.


 Yeah but you don't make a belt especially for a particular wrestler, and I think they chose this color because Raw=red ( yeah that's stupid). A good title fits on anyone tho.
Furthermore the moment the crowd ( and all of us) saw that belt ( and when you take in consideration the shitty name) all the hype of the fight disappeared and the crowd somehow lost interest. And we all know a crowd's implication on how enjoyable the show is is Big. 


Raiden said:


> Yeah they make millions of dollars all the time regardless of who is champion so they can literally afford to spend time on Roman. I think they are likely under impression that the right crowd or energy can "turn things around" for him, and seem to like that fans in general have strong emotions about the guy. I think they probably don't care about Cena's age and figure that they can squeeze a few more Wrestlemanias out of him without a problem.
> 
> Without the Network they may have closed the door permanently on Roman. Struggling PPV sales clearly linked to him would have created a problem with shareholders (maybe). But with all the money that damn thing brings in they have a lot of wiggle room to experiment in whatever ways they please.


Yeah you are right, the network is a great help in their economy. The ratings are absolutely horrible , just 2 or 3 years ago they could easily hit the 4m in the ratings but rn its like 2m or 3m max. WWE has the potential to create big stars and make more money than they already have. The media are with them, the wwe stuffs are everywhere ESPN, almost all of the sport channels talk about it and people in general are regaining interest in wrestling but instead of taking advantage of that they are still obsessed with their golden boys.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

The timing of the network could also not be more perfect. They don't really need to explain the ratings much, beyond just saying that people aren't watching television anymore.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Why does the poll with AJ and Owens say? My shit laptop won't allow me to see the results.


It was basically asking who was the better champion, AJ or Kevin Owens?  91-9 split.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It was basically asking who was the better champion, AJ or Kevin Owens?  91-9 split.



lmao that's embarrassing.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Raiden said:


> The timing of the network could also not be more perfect. They don't really need to explain the ratings much, beyond just saying that *people aren't watching television anymore.*


 yep fair point xd. 


Rukia said:


> It was basically asking who was the better champion, AJ or Kevin Owens?  91-9 split.


Well Aj , Kevin is good and a very complete wrestler. But Aj has that little something idk lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Part of it has to do with how they are booked.  I sort of just laugh the question off since KO has lost a million matches to Roman Reigns on the house show circuit.  And he can't win on his own on Raw or at the PPVs.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Part of it has to do with how they are booked.  I sort of just laugh the question off since KO has lost a million matches to Roman Reigns on the house show circuit.  And he can't win on his own on Raw or at the PPVs.


The same thing kinda happened to Rollins and Orton when they were heel, that's how heels are booked in wwe. The like of AJ and Lesnar are the exception


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

It's not really about heel/face dynamics so much as it is the booking just sucks. I mean again there's a reason why things land a lot of the time on one show and fall flat on the other show, and this is with the best young wrestlers in the company with fan resonance all being on Raw.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 9, 2017)

I feel like it can also have to do with the wrestlers themselves and how their characters are.

When Maryse interferes on behalf of the Miz, I expect it to happen because that's how they work. They are effectively a team and I expect them to work together to help Miz win.

Meanwhile when it happens with Kevin Owens I get just get annoyed or disappointed because I want Owens to be a much more dominant heel or just champion in general that shouldn't have to rely on outside help to win a match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I feel like it can also have to do with the wrestlers themselves and how their characters are.
> 
> When Maryse interferes on behalf of the Miz, I expect it to happen because that's how they work. They are effectively a team and I expect them to work together to help Miz win.
> 
> Meanwhile when it happens with Kevin Owens I get just get annoyed or disappointed because I want Owens to be a much more dominant heel or just champion in general that shouldn't have to rely on outside help to win a match.



Here's what I'd like to point out about Miz and Maryse, they're developed characters. They have characterization in the sense that they are both the most narcissistic entities on the roster but their Achilles heel is their love for each other. They are completely devoted to each other and when Maryse talks about people disrespecting her husband you believe it because he is her's. 

The layers in that relationship are crazy. 

Kevin Owens has no character anymore. He use to be a prize fighter. He use to do this for his family and was unapologetic in his heelery because it was how he supported his family. None of these things are present anymore. Now it's just about entertainment of which there is so little. The best friend thing doesn't help Jericho or KO at all and that's the biggest difference, there's no legitimate storyline reasoning to it. Hell Jericho can't even keep a feud long enough with Sami to put real heat on the best friend thing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I feel like it can also have to do with the wrestlers themselves and how their characters are.
> 
> When Maryse interferes on behalf of the Miz, I expect it to happen because that's how they work. They are effectively a team and I expect them to work together to help Miz win.
> 
> Meanwhile when it happens with Kevin Owens I get just get annoyed or disappointed because I want Owens to be a much more dominant heel or just champion in general that shouldn't have to rely on outside help to win a match.


It also has to do with what @SoulTaker said, most of the guys on raw are very talented and popular and fans except them to be impressive, so when they win by interference or things like that no one is happy. We all watched Kevin's matchs against cena, we saw what he did at NXT ( even as a heel) and the dude is just a brutal fighter. And now we are told that this same guy can't win without Y2J's help?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

And that's another hilarious Vince thing too. The apron bomb is one of the 'safe' dangerous looking moves. It's KO's thing and yet he doesn't do it at all. He's hit one apron bomb against Rollins in like 6 months. Shit is the most indicative visual aid to why this run failed. He probably wishes he could give it to a bigger wrestler but knows he can't because it's KOs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Brought this up yesterday but I was pretty sure after the Exodus a lot of these guys got another year tacked on to their deals. This is something I noticed with Ospreay at first, but that also means they have to push a lot of guys as they're on their last years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2017)

that's what happens when you let someone like Vince or Steph run the show

they say that you hold the most prestigious belt but they book you as a chicken shit heel that cannot defend himself, cannot win a match on his own, not allowed to kick out of someone's finisher and constantly lose every week to the same guy.

roman reigns doesn't need a shot at the universal title. he's already the US champ. this shit is beyond retarded.

fuck this. i will watch tiger mask w instead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And that's another hilarious Vince thing too. The apron bomb is one of the 'safe' dangerous looking moves. It's KO's thing and yet he doesn't do it at all. He's hit one apron bomb against Rollins in like 6 months. Shit is the most indicative visual aid to why this run failed. He probably wishes he could give it to a bigger wrestler but knows he can't because it's KOs.


It's just like when he deleted the curb stomp. Why would you ripp off a do important move ( the apron pb) from KO? It's like what makes him threatening, dangerous, that's what make us think "that guy is a serious shit" when he fought sami and john. ( I know he is not officially been ripped off it but still he stopped using it). And the worst is the fact that they literally deleted his "character" that's the worst. And the thing is, you don't see such a thing at smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

This match and Ricochet/Ospreay were without a doubt the most important New Japan matches of the past 6 months, maybe years.



pat pat said:


> It's just like when he deleted the curb stomp. Why would you ripp off a do important move ( the apron pb) from KO? It's like what makes him threatening, dangerous, that's what make us think "that guy is a serious shit" when he fought sami and john. ( I know he is not officially been ripped off it but still he stopped using it). And the worst is the fact that they literally deleted his "character" that's the worst. And the thing is, you don't see such a thing at smackdown.



Very similar but I don't think they were purposefully trying to stop Rollins from being over, I think that they know if Owens was allowed or treated well that the crowd would get too riled up and they'd bury Roman.

I think Owens is more likely to go to SD Live and rebuild his value after this. Really want him away from Raw ASAP.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I change my mind about this every day.  But as of right now, I actually expect Chris Jericho to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2017)

i miss the curb stomp 

young bucks will look like generic wrestlers if they get signed with WWE

most of their moves will be banned. indy taker and meltzer driver to be precise.

their tag finisher will just be a double super kick which the Usos already use 

Omega's finisher will be the hadouken which Cena would no sell and will kick out at 1 

Ricochet's will use the People's Moonsault 

and Ospreay's will be a generic shooting star press

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This match and Ricochet/Ospreay were without a doubt the most important New Japan matches of the past 6 months, maybe years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell no it's obvious Seth is gonna be one of their future top guy, alongside with Balor. They didn't do it intentionally but for Owie, it's another case. I am sure they literally did it on purpose so that the dude won't be too over with the crowd. 
I don't want the like of Kenny On to get into the wwe, the restrictions there are just unbearable. The dudes get most of their best moves ripped off them and end up being generic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

First thing WWE would do to Kenny is force him to get a haircut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Hell no it's obvious Seth is gonna be one of their future top guy, alongside with Balor. They didn't do it intentionally but for Owie, it's another case. I am sure they literally did it on purpose so that the dude won't be too over with the crowd.
> I don't want the like of Kenny On to get into the wwe, the restrictions there are just unbearable. The dudes get most of their best moves ripped off them and end up being generic.



I mean I think with Rollins they didn't know what they had or were just content letting HHH groom him. I mean he was the one we were most worried about post-Shield because he was a natural babyface but he wasn't their guy, Reigns was.

WWE is the reward for your work elsewhere. I think that people who say oh man I don't want this guy in WWE don't really give enough credence to the fact wrestling is dangerous. You deserve to have a downside guarantee on a certain amount of money and to know you don't have to go and bump through all manners of crazy shit waiting for the call. You work to get over and then you work to stay over but generally guys who are in that second stage don't grind as hard.

Omega earned the right to do whatever he wants free of criticism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2017)

do you want Omega's finisher to be an inside cradle or a crucifix pin?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2017)

croyts wrath will be his finisher most likely. im absolutely sure WWE will ban the One Winged Angel


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean I think with Rollins they didn't know what they had or were just content letting HHH groom him. I mean he was the one we were most worried about post-Shield because he was a natural babyface but he wasn't their guy, Reigns was.
> 
> WWE is the reward for your work elsewhere. I think that people who say oh man I don't want this guy in WWE don't really give enough credence to the fact wrestling is dangerous. You deserve to have a downside guarantee on a certain amount of money and to know you don't have to go and bump through all manners of crazy shit waiting for the call. You work to get over and then you work to stay over but generally guys who are in that second stage don't grind as hard.
> 
> Omega earned the right to do whatever he wants free of criticism.


I get what you are saying but NJPW isn't one of those Indy fed , it's actually a pretty big and well structured company. Sure , they certainly don't pay as much as wwe but still.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> do you want Omega's finisher to be an inside cradle or a crucifix pin?



The guy just put on a 6 star match without ever hitting his finisher. He's got a litany of other moves he can use including the V-Trigger. Hell even the gutwrench bomb. Stahp.



pat pat said:


> I get what you are saying but NJPW isn't one of those Indy fed , it's actually a pretty big and well structured company. Sure , they certainly don't pay as much as wwe but still.



They don't pay as much as WWE at all, their biggest even draws under 30k, and they have a shit time slot in their TV market. I mean the term indy is relative but it's not some big company either, TV Asashi is the big company and NJPW was almost out of business 6 years ago and it's a tough style to work. I just don't get the mentality where it's like these dudes take these crazy bumps and work this physical style so they should take less money for the love of the sport.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia and Thor need to team up and become the annoying guys. Could would a few belts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia and Thor need to team up and become the annoying guys. Could would a few belts.



I think Thor has an actual opposing view point shared by a lot of smarks even if it's completely divorced from reality. At least he seems like he has a real emotional investment in the workers. 

Rukia I don't take seriously at all unless he wants to make shit up and needs to be shut down.

But it's dumb to say Omega shouldn't come to WWE. This dude legitimately was inches away from killing himself in a New Japan ring in front of a house that barely had 30 thousand and watched by like 55 thousand people on NJPW World. I'm rooting for him to be the guy who becomes so big he makes New Japan a viable alternative to WWE but if Omega wants to take the money and run to put his body through less I'm not getting pissy. I'd be mad at the company if they ruined him but not for him making the best decision for him. 

It's like when people talk shit about AJ or Gallows and Anderson, like these Americans were supposed to want to stay in fucking Japan or like these guys should kill themselves for a vocal minority for less money.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

John cena posted a pic of Kenny omega on his tweeter......we might see a new guy soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Thor has an actual opposing view point shared by a lot of smarks even if it's completely divorced from reality. At least he seems like he has a real emotional investment in the workers.
> 
> Rukia I don't take seriously at all unless he wants to make shit up and needs to be shut down.
> 
> ...




I can't be the only one who saw the shit posting from both posters last night tho.


----

I watched 3 documentaries last night.

First was the dudley boys and its crazy how there was no effort into their doc. It was just a few stories and the simplest summarization in like 12 mins. The documentary didn't even have music in the background I was thrown off by all of this. Such a shame legends got treated like this.


I watched the true story royal rumble doc. Shit was good as fuck. I like how in docs wwe admits that they fuck up. And in this rumble doc they allow themselves to admit doing that very very often. One thing that made me feel bad was they replayed the Batista and roman situations. Roman got booed out of this fucking world. And everyone backstage was like we'd knew this happen remember?! We aren't going to change the end result for one city we got to think of the world!!! Then they proceeded to all come up and tell roman some encouragement while he looked sad AF. Then they showed Batista's year and he was down AF after the match too. He said he understood Daniel deserved it but its not like Dave himself didn't work hard for the company at all. Really sucks we got a Batista return and it was a backfire on him.


Yes both guys got the Daniel Bryan result but that doesn't make it any better that they've been the result of the most shitty booking due to the E first time not knowing and then the second time not caring. I always say roman not having charisma yet effects him but when you get super man booking it effects the roman, the roster, and the fans. 

People tend to act like cena super man push and roman super man push are the same. They really aren't.  Yeah cena had a disgusting run here and there. Like in 05 he beat angle damn near every time like roman does to KO. And then cena just continued to beat guys we grew up on that year. After that there was no one really worthy of beating cena until the punks Bryan's and others came. Those mid 2000s rosters were so complete utter shit I don't know how anyone could want these guys to hold the wwe title rather than cena only if the fact was that they were truly tired of cena and I can't blame people but my god was those rosters horrid. At first when you see a YouTube video titled Orton and cena vs the entire raw roster you're like what type of burial shit is this?! Then you click on it and you're like shit I get it now.

Now we are in a different time where the roster is probably in the top 3 of being the best ever yet they waste it yet they ignore the steps for roman yet they ignore the gigantic heel turn that could benefit him. Dude can't find his charisma like this. And the backstage videos of everyone telling him its ok man we knew this would happen while he just sitting there like damn is so cringe and makes me feel so bad for him.

I also watched the top 50omg moments for ecw. Its crazy how I dislike basically every top ecw guy.. I truly don't care about dreamer, taz, sandman, or ECW guys like rhyno.I guess I actually like rhyno but I've never truly cared about him. Its like all ECW guys I just don't care at all besides the few undeniable guys like rvd Dudley's Jericho Eddie rey and so on who had their career started in America thanks to ECW. But its like their biggest top guys thefaces of the company. I find laughable.


And I guess I'm with king. Extremely crappy wrestling. I look back to realize the only reason why I ever cared for ECW was the matches dean maleanko Eddie Rey and psychosis put on. Every thing else was pure shit IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> John cena posted a pic of Kenny omega on his tweeter......we might see a new guy soon


Nah


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

WWE just released a Top 10 on who dissed John Cena.  Guess who was number one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Cena continuing the work


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena continuing the work


This some heel work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2017)

Sandman and 2 Gold Scorpio are my favorite tag team from early 90s ECW.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't be the only one who saw the shit posting from both posters last night tho.
> 
> 
> ----
> ...


they are not doing any good to Roman,


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Killian Dain?  Aleister Black?  Kassius Ohno??

WWE doesn't know what the fuck they are doing!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE just released a Top 10 on who dissed John Cena.  Guess who was number one.


That Angle disrespect was great.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Killian Dain?  Aleister Black?  Kassius Ohno??
> 
> WWE doesn't know what the fuck they are doing!


Aleister black, seriously


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> People tend to act like cena super man push and roman super man push are the same. They really aren't. Yeah cena had a disgusting run here and there. Like in 05 he beat angle damn near every time like roman does to KO. And then cena just continued to beat guys we grew up on that year. After that there was no one really worthy of beating cena until the punks Bryan's and others came. Those mid 2000s rosters were so complete utter shit I don't know how anyone could want these guys to hold the wwe title rather than cena only if the fact was that they were truly tired of cena and I can't blame people but my god was those rosters horrid. At first when you see a YouTube video titled Orton and cena vs the entire raw roster you're like what type of burial shit is this?! Then you click on it and you're like shit I get it now.
> 
> Now we are in a different time where the roster is probably in the top 3 of being the best ever yet they waste it yet they ignore the steps for roman yet they ignore the gigantic heel turn that could benefit him. Dude can't find his charisma like this. And the backstage videos of everyone telling him its ok man we knew this would happen while he just sitting there like damn is so cringe and makes me feel so bad for him.
> 
> ...



I mean in regards to ECW you have to understand that the fact that Heyman got anyone to care about these dudes when he legit had like 5 good wrestlers at any given time was amazing. I mean he got Johnny Polo to be cool ass Raven who was over as fuck back in the day. People love the story of Dreamer/Raven, but most wish it was about better wrestlers.

In regards to superman booking, look the problem is 100% the presentation of it and the WWE's interpretation of it.

New Japan does the same shit with Okada and Tanahashi before him, their it's called ace booking, but you know what the key difference is? In New Japan they let Tama Tonga and Sanada pin Tanahashi in a G1, they let Karl Anderson get pins on Okada, they let Naito pin Okada. I mean Naito is probably more over than Okada and they gave him like a short little title reign. WWE doesn't do this shit and that's the inherent issue with the booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Aleister black, seriously



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Can you imagine someone getting over with names like those??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Can you imagine someone getting over with names like those??



Because Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose are really inspired name choices


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Dog imagine if they had wrestlemania in India in the main event was roman vs john cena. Close to a 1 million in attendance?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Tyler Black isn't any better :Giorgio I was happy when I heard they were gonna change it. But I guess it is more a matter of taste.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dog imagine if they had wrestlemania in India in the main event was roman vs john cena. Close to a 1 million in attendance?


Definitely!!!!! Lol Cena alone in a ring could bring around 1 m lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmm, so tonight Taker makes an appearance on RAW.    This the same guy that showed up on SmackDown a few months ago and threaten the SD Survivor Series team on what would happen if they lost.    Well whatever for ratings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dog imagine if they had wrestlemania in India in the main event was roman vs john cena. Close to a 1 million in attendance?



I mean Cena is pretty much guaranteed to be Roman's end game. WWE is going to want their Tanahashi/Okada program with both those guys. I doubt they'd ever do a Mania in India though, they don't have the wrestlers for it yet. 

They just signed this really impressive looking kid from there who was in the NBA for like a minute.



pat pat said:


> Tyler Black isn't any better :Giorgio I was happy when I heard they were gonna change it. But I guess it is more a matter of taste.




I actually liked Tyler Black but I mean more so that it's not like the name is really that important.



PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so tonight Taker makes an appearance on RAW.    This the same guy that showed up on SmackDown a few months ago and threaten the SD Survivor Series team on what would happen if they lost.    Well whatever for ratings.



Saw this reddit thread about how Vince wants SD to succeed and isn't sabotaging it but it's like when he does shit like this it's pretty obvious what his preference is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Definitely!!!!! Lol Cena alone in a ring could bring around 1 m lol


Big draw cena



PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so tonight Taker makes an appearance on RAW.    This the same guy that showed up on SmackDown a few months ago and threaten the SD Survivor Series team on what would happen if they lost.    Well whatever for ratings.



Smack down doesn't define me I'm back to digging holes and stealing souls.
*goes missing untill a few weeks before mania*



SoulTaker said:


> I mean Cena is pretty much guaranteed to be Roman's end game. WWE is going to want their Tanahashi/Okada program with both those guys. I doubt they'd ever do a Mania in India though, they don't have the wrestlers for it yet.
> 
> They just signed this really impressive looking kid from there who was in the NBA for like a minute.
> 
> ...



Thor and his people might have strokes if that happens. Hopefully roman found his groove by then. I wouldn't mind that at wrestlemania. Shit would be huge. Crazy how every match with cena is a must see. Cena vs joe cena vs naka cena vs Finn cena vs taker cena vs omega cena vs roode and a legit feud between cena vs dean just pure dream matches involving one guy.

Hell even cena vs aj are still must sees lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

I see a new up and comer being promoted to the main roster here. Welcome to tha wrasslin thread @pat pat

If anyone tries to bury you just let me know. 



SoulTaker said:


> Cena continuing the work



Like I've been saying since 06-07 if Vince would allow it Cena can be an entertaining guy whether heel or face.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Omega will be on Talk Is Jericho soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I see a new up and comer being promoted to the main roster here. Welcome to tha wrasslin thread @pat pat
> 
> If anyone tries to bury you just let me know.
> 
> ...



Implying he not entertaining now


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I see a new up and comer being promoted to the main roster here. Welcome to tha wrasslin thread @pat pat
> 
> If anyone tries to bury you just let me know.


Don't worry.  TerminaThor and I will show him the ropes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Omega will be on Talk Is Jericho soon.


OK this hard


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I see a new up and comer being promoted to the main roster here. Welcome to tha wrasslin thread @pat pat
> 
> If anyone tries to bury you just let me know.



Pat is one of my apprentices, he has a lot of potential.



WhatADrag said:


> OK this hard



Yessir


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE just released a Top 10 on who dissed John Cena.  Guess who was number one.


That Heyman diss tho. Edge's was so damn good too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Dave was talking about how CMLL ROH and New Japan are already getting together big time this year and how so much is already going down


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Forgot that Monday Night Reigns is on tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

If Omega is really going on TIJ something is up and it might not be for this year it might be for next, but we're being worked to drive up Kenny's asking price. You don't do these moves unless you're creating a bidding war for yourself and I don't see why these other veteran dudes would put him over like that, especially Cena.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I see a new up and comer being promoted to the main roster here. Welcome to tha wrasslin thread @pat pat
> 
> If anyone tries to bury you just let me know.
> 
> ...





Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  TerminaThor and I will show him the ropes.


 Thank you guys  



God Movement said:


> Pat is one of my apprentices, he has a lot of potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir


 Sensei


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Is TIJ a good podcast?  Is it entertaining?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

I think it's better than Austin's podcast for the most part. Austin's podcast has been comically terrible for the past few months/year.

Jericho has interesting stories and guests even when it's not wrestling related people generally give good reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Omega interview from today

Internet Meme

“John Cena is one of the great WWE talents that I respect most,” said Omega. “If I were to end up there, working with someone of his caliber would certainly be a goal and jive with my mission of changing wrestling. I’m glad to be on his radar, but I haven’t made any decisions regarding my future yet.”

5 days ago he was saying,

*Wanting to be a legend that never worked in WWE:*

"I would rather be the legend that never stepped foot in  but was better than every single one of them and did something that none of those guys could do in their prime or could ever do if they left WWE and tried. No one is going to win ten 'matches of the year' in Japan, no one could. I've already won ten. No one could go from WWE and win one – if you did, you'd have to have a better match than me, and that isn't going to happen. That's the kind of pride I bring to my work. AJ is the closest guy who could do it, but I'm talking about their roster as a whole. It's just not going to happen."

The work this man is doing and the level he's doing it on is really GOAT material.

*Omega's Future in His Words:*

“I’ve set a dangerous pace for 2017 but I’ll continue onward to the best of my ability,” said Omega. “I still have more to share with the wrestling world, so let’s change the business together even more in 2017.

“I fear that everyone has taken my words too literally. Yes, I’m out of the country and off of shows, but I haven’t signed any new contracts yet. After such a huge loss, I didn’t want to just hang around and take part in meaningless matches. I’m only interested in changing the business, so I’m thinking carefully about what’s next.”


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Jericho podcast dope. I don't care for the non wrestling shit tho.

Jericho's is easier because he's still one of the guys


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jericho podcast dope. I don't care for the non wrestling shit tho.
> 
> Jericho's is easier because he's still one of the guys



His nonwrestling shit is better than listening to Ted Fowler or whoever the fuck about Roman Nose's on deer or whatever shit Austin is doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Implying he not entertaining now



I mean.. Well he could be better. Much better. His promos are basically one of three approaches; no sell, insult, and I luv dis business. I mean that's literally every wrestling promo ever, but with Cena it feels more static than it should be.



Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  TerminaThor and I will show him the ropes.



>TerminaTHOR

Pls no. 



WhatADrag said:


> OK this hard







God Movement said:


> Pat is one of my apprentices, he has a lot of potential.
> 
> Yessir



Roman fan? 



SoulTaker said:


> If Omega is really going on TIJ something is up and it might not be for this year it might be for next, but we're being worked to drive up Kenny's asking price. You don't do these moves unless you're creating a bidding war for yourself and I don't see why these other veteran dudes would put him over like that, especially Cena.



Knew it.



pat pat said:


> Thank you guys



Just don't be like Thor.



SoulTaker said:


> Omega interview from today
> 
> Internet Meme
> 
> ...



Corporate talk for "I'll be at the rumble". Got it.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Roman fan?





Ask him, I don't know


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> His nonwrestling shit is better than listening to Ted Fowler or whoever the fuck about Roman Nose's on deer or whatever shit Austin is doing.



What happened to his specials on the network?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What happened to his specials on the network?



Idk he hasn't had one since August and I still maintain that people let their nostalgia boners get in the way of the fact that Austin was basically trying to go into business for himself at Ambrose's expense.


kurisu said:


> Corporate talk for "I'll be at the rumble". Got it.



I don't think he gets to Rumble, I don't think they'd even know where to slot him. Maybe he and Balor feud over Balor's number 1 contendership due to the rematch clause to set up post-Mania? I don't think they'd bring him in for SD and I still have a hard time believing he's doing anything but driving up the price for next year.

Leltzer says the contract is good through 1/31.

VoW has three separate sources saying he's signed through next year, none of their sources are from the same pool either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Proud of myself for getting some of the same final 4 as the experts but basically I'd say Mandrews, Trent, Burch, and Dunne with Dunne winning the entire thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk he hasn't had one since August and I still maintain that people let their nostalgia boners get in the way of the fact that Austin was basically trying to go into business for himself at Ambrose's expense.



If that's true(which might be I dunno) it wouldn't just be at Ambrose's expense. tbh he does that with everyone, he tried that shit with AJ as well and was even pressuring Big Show to talk about his father. It's obvious the WWE/Vince/Austin want to sell Austin as this guy that asks the tough questions(even brought up Chyna and Punk) but I doubt Ambrose was singled out. Ambrose just handheld it really badly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If that's true(which might be I dunno) it wouldn't just be at Ambrose's expense. tbh he does that with everyone, he tried that shit with AJ as well and was even pressuring Big Show to talk about his father. It's obvious the WWE/Vince/Austin want to sell Austin as this guy that asks the tough questions(even brought up Chyna and Punk) but I doubt Ambrose was singled out. Ambrose just handheld it really badly.


I'm one of the biggest Ambrose fans on the board.  And even I admit that Dean is somewhat responsible for how poorly that went.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Proud of myself for getting some of the same final 4 as the experts but basically I'd say Mandrews, Trent, Burch, and Dunne with Dunne winning the entire thing.



Dunne is that dude I hope he becomes huge in the E.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

We all watching the tournament live?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We all watching the tournament live?


Great idea. 


God Movement said:


> Ask him, I don't know


Nope I am jot a roman fan, I am a Rollins,aj,ko,balor  fan


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Omega interview from today
> 
> Internet Meme
> 
> ...




I see how Omega mentions that he wants to change wrestling but he won't be capable of doing it in WWE..Once you're with Vince,you are his bitch and Roman's bitch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If that's true(which might be I dunno) it wouldn't just be at Ambrose's expense. tbh he does that with everyone, he tried that shit with AJ as well and was even pressuring Big Show to talk about his father. It's obvious the WWE/Vince/Austin want to sell Austin as this guy that asks the tough questions(even brought up Chyna and Punk) but I doubt Ambrose was singled out. Ambrose just handheld it really badly.



Going to have to disagree from the standpoint that Austin literally said I want you to be edgier so let me make you talk about what was obviously drug use when the reason Ambrose was even where he was on the card is because Roman got popped for drugs. I mean they have a pre-interview for these things and it's pretty clear when/where they were deviating. 



Rukia said:


> I'm one of the biggest Ambrose fans on the board.  And even I admit that Dean is somewhat responsible for how poorly that went.




This is that lying shit. You are not and literally give misinformation on the dude all the time. Saying he's getting buried when he was one of the most protected champions in forever, his run was terrible when it had 2 lackluster moments. You're not one of the biggest Ambrose fans, stahp.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We all watching the tournament live?


Saturday and Sunday right?  Is this going to be like the PL and I have to wake up at like 4 AM?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Saturday and Sunday right?  Is this going to be like the PL and I have to wake up at light 4 AM?



I believe its Friday and Saturday .

I don't know what time it starts tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Can't watch it live on Friday.  Will definitely watch though.

(I still hope there is a women's tournament at some point.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Going to have to disagree from the standpoint that Austin literally said I want you to be edgier so let me make you talk about what was obviously drug use when the reason Ambrose was even where he was on the card is because Roman got popped for drugs. I mean they have a pre-interview for these things and it's pretty clear when/where they were deviating.



Are you disagreeing that Austin was putting himself over or that he singled out Ambrose? Roman is protected as shit dude, but if pre-interviews mattered Trips wouldn't give that shit excuse about Chyna being in the HoF that made him look like an idiot. It wasn't even a good corporate response and hypocritical as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

> The Showcase of the Immortals is returning to New Orleans in 2018.
> 
> As first reported by The Times-Picuyane, WrestleMania 34 will emanate from the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans on Sunday, April 8, 2018.
> 
> ...



So Bryan HoF induction next year?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I see how Omega mentions that he wants to change wrestling but he won't be capable of doing it in WWE..Once you're with Vince,you are his bitch and Roman's bitch.



Not trying to open up the ideological debate about Punk or DB but they show things can be different. Hell with the brand split you never know. Not that I think anyone will be as pushed as Roman but they can have other guys during other moments, the guy might have like 1 monster run.



kurisu said:


> Are you disagreeing that Austin was putting himself over or that he singled out Ambrose? Roman is protected as shit dude, but if pre-interviews mattered Trips wouldn't give that shit excuse about Chyna being in the HoF that made him look like an idiot. It wasn't even a good corporate response and hypocritical as fuck.



Putting himself over, I don't think he singled Ambrose out just that he did it at his expense. I think the argument that Ambrose should have handled it better is consciously avoiding the fact that Austin is out of touch in his own way. 

And the fact that Roman's protected is a flawed argument when the podcast and Ambrose's position was brought about by the fact Reigns was popped for drugs. Roman being just as pushed as ever is hindsight and not the view at the time. Reigns was so protected he was dropping pin falls to Ambrose which is of course why Ambrose isn't going to put himself in harms way to push non-PG things when the dude being positioned as the company's ambassador for the next generation just lost his position because of non-PG things. 

So why are you pushing this kid whose literally only where he's at because of someone else's fuck up and he's basically been told he'd never get to where he is at multiple junctures of his career. So people remember that really edgy Ambrose/Stone Cold podcast?

And even then the 'you lost your edge' narrative was bullshit. Dolph Ziggler was his Summerslam opponent and the entire point of the story is that Ambrose finally beat Seth, he pinned Roman clean, why would he fear shitty ass Ziggler?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Rollins announced his entry into the Rumble 

There's literally one SD live entrant into the Rumble and everyone else is Raw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

The Rock > Austin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Putting himself over, I don't think he singled Ambrose out just that he did it at his expense. I think the argument that Ambrose should have handled it better is consciously avoiding the fact that Austin is out of touch in his own way.



I personally think this is a collaboration between Austin and WWE, at least until they saw the trainwreck that was Ambrose's episode.



> And the fact that Roman's protected is a flawed argument when the podcast and Ambrose's position was brought about by the fact Reigns was popped for drugs. Roman being just as pushed as ever is hindsight and not the view at the time. Reigns was so protected he was dropping pin falls to Ambrose which is of course why Ambrose isn't going to put himself in harms way to push non-PG things when the dude being positioned as the company's ambassador for the next generation just lost his position because of non-PG things.



No dude, I'm saying they'll protect Roman with everything they've got. It's wrong obviously, but I genuinely think they protect Roman before they'd protect their own godawful pity decisions. 



> So why are you pushing this kid whose literally only where he's at because of someone else's fuck up and he's basically been told he'd never get to where he is at multiple junctures of his career. So people remember that really edgy Ambrose/Stone Cold podcast?
> 
> And even then the 'you lost your edge' narrative was bullshit. Dolph Ziggler was his Summerslam opponent and the entire point of the story is that Ambrose finally beat Seth, he pinned Roman clean, why would he fear shitty ass Ziggler?



I think it's probably because this shouldn't have been looked at as a proper interview. But what do you make of AJ getting the same treatment?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Rollins announced his entry into the Rumble
> 
> There's literally one SD live entrant into the Rumble and everyone else is Raw


RR is going to be a RAW brand PPV with Cena/Styles representing Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> RR is going to be a RAW brand PPV with Cena/Styles representing Smackdown.


Smackdown is slowing building to their PPV card and they are doing so in a way that allows them to have impactful episodes of Smackdown.  Raw is just trying to stall until the PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We all watching the tournament live?


I'll be checking it out, what time is it going to come on?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Goldberg
Lesnar
Rollins
New Day
Corbin

Who else so far?

that's actually a good list imo. It's better than the match being filled with fandangos.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Rollins
> New Day
> ...


Jericho also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Thinking about how these other tag teams are booked and it just occurred to me that is probably the only thing WWE does better than anyone not named Dragon Gate.

The Young Bucks can't even get a shot at the regular tag titles and that division hadn't had good matches in years before GOD and GBH's tag league match this year. Like the past 3-4 tag matches for the main belt is basically the best that they've had in half a decade.



kurisu said:


> No dude, I'm saying they'll protect Roman with everything they've got. It's wrong obviously, but I genuinely think they protect Roman before they'd protect their own godawful pity decisions.



There's definitely an element of truth to that
but we have the benefit of seeing them protect him to the point they've tanked their upper  mid card, but no one knew for certain how the sponsors would or wouldn't force their hand.



kurisu said:


> I think it's probably because this shouldn't have been looked at as a proper interview. But what do you make of AJ getting the same treatment?



I don't think it was really the same. AJ had given similar interviews even with Austin himself during the New Japan run. And the impetus was different, AJ was telling his life story and telling the story of the trailer park pitbull that Vince wanted him to be. I mean they both have happy endings relatively speaking but Austin wasn't putting AJ in questionable situations to talk about underage drinking and probable drug use which was likely the "stupid stuff" Ambrose was talking about. The Styles podcast was really similar to his other appearances even on Sam Roberts, through the years on other pods too he's talked about his humble beginnings, they were questions he had been familiar with. One guy was basically playing with house money and the other guy was 3 months removed from prop comedy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think it was really the same. AJ had given similar interviews even with Austin himself during the New Japan run. And the impetus was different, AJ was telling his life story and telling the story of the trailer park pitbull that Vince wanted him to be. I mean they both have happy endings relatively speaking but Austin wasn't putting AJ in questionable situations to talk about underage drinking and probable drug use which was likely the "stupid stuff" Ambrose was talking about. The Styles podcast was really similar to his other appearances even on Sam Roberts, through the years on other pods too he's talked about his humble beginnings, they were questions he had been familiar with. One guy was basically playing with house money and the other guy was 3 months removed from prop comedy.



I'm talking about this:


Tbh, I might be biased to Austin cuz I legit think that's the thing he wants to be known for(having controversial podcasts,etc..) and I agree he might be putting himself over hard and might be a little discontented thinking he's still a worker and all. But to be fair to Austin tho, everyone handheld his pressure game well; Heyman pretty much taunted the fuck out of him baiting him to possibly wrestle Lesnar. I get how it'd be frustrating tho, I think if Austin tried the same shit with Roman you might be a little at ease. 

I think Austin is building a brand, I guess it would be fair game if the Austin (network) podcast was optional and not mandatory for the talent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm saying that's not the first time he interviewed AJ and that AJ has basically given that same interview with Austin to other podcasts.

Who Austin did it too seems to be playing more to the fact it was Ambrose and i'm not saying he singled Ambrose out im saying Austin went into business for himself to build that brand with someone he thought would push the envelope and give him they sound byte. And of course he was trying to put himself over, the Heyman thing was an example of this. That's why him and the company had beef for a spell with that Heyman podcast on top of the fact they wanted him to stop making money off his shirts on prowrestling tees.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

True, but when it works it can put a talent over. AJ's podcast was well received for example.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

WWE got to stop making fire ass documentaries if they just going to treat guys like shit. On breaking ground reloaded HHH told Apollo he was going to debut on Raw. Apollo started to cry and I'm like fuck ;(. Then I remember hes floating around now.

Crazy how Jason Jordan owes Chad his life for making his career. Jordan was on NXT for a good five years not even getting air time. He teared up made me like ;(


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Well apparently that omega interview with Jericho was before WK even happened.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Holy shit!  Things are even worse than I thought!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

this geek


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

I love when people bring up the flips thing and it's like the dudes who supposedly do it without psychology are actually employing psychology. Like when dudes do the mirror image spot thats psychology, thats two athletes literally saying I can do anything better than you.

Every generation has a group of people who will shit on this stuff and just not understand that wrestling changes.

I'm going to drop a jewel on you guys:



When Jerry Jarrett was a kid they said this guy was killing the business with his aerial moveset. Jarrett says he sat in on a NWA council meeting where they said that this dude would end the business. This was in response to a question about Jushin Thunder Liger and Cactus Jack in 1991. There's always an act that comes along and turns the business on its head. Argentine Rocca, Liger, and Jack's shit is like the standard moveset of a wrestler in a lot of feds. The Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid flippy arm lock spots are in like every pro wrestling match ever now.

So when people sit there and they talk shit on the Bucks or Omega it's like you're the same dope who would have sat there and shat on Eddie Guerrero and Shawn Michaels for being too small to beat Vader or Diesel or Lesnar and yet those guys are the best in ring performers ever? Rey Mysterio winning the title after being lawn darted by Nash would have sent you into fucking seizures.

Not saying you have to find Okada/Omega to be a 6 star match, I mean it does kind of say something about your sophistication as a fan, but if you can't even objectively see it's greatness in a vacuum you're a moron.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

I agree. I just hate fans who can't except a mix of both. The fans who just flips and spots are just as worse as the fans of big gigantic guys. I want guys like Braun and then I want guys like AJ Styles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Welp, Raw starting off with Steph and Mick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Foley.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Strowman!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

#firefoley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well from cringe to boos.  Reigns comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Stephanie McMahon is a terrible character who ruins every single fucking segment she's in with her fucking incessant need to make every segment about her. 

Why does she have to handle anything. Why isn't this about Seth just going at Stroman and not giving any fucks?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Stephanie has go away heat.  We the fans are tired of her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

How the fuck would they even decide who is Champion if Owens and Jericho win?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Handicap?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Why on Earth should I buy any near falls in this match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

So now it's a fatal four way of sorts then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Strowman saving us from utter drivel. Best guy in RAW atm


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the fuck would they even decide who is Champion if Owens and Jericho win?


Just proof that Roman will win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

You know what the biggest staple of WWE wrestling has been? Every angle has basically been about the same 4-6 people soaking up heat for almost 20 years and it's basically always to the detriment of would be top talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

The hell is it with those kiddie chair shots.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

knew this was gonna breakdown


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

But they couldn't even resist having Reigns stand tall? AT LEAST JUST FUCKING ONCE?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh and there's one of those people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Dammit, Steph really wants her air time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh good.  Reigns and Rollins get to stand tall.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Why the hell does Stephanie need to get fucking heat putting Stroman against Rollins when Rollins just punched Stroman in the face and wanted to fight him anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, Steph really wants her air time.


Way too much GM bullshit on this show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

@WhatADrag tempted to turn the show off yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Raw trash already


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Good start to the show. The heels got some offense in and Reigns was not made to look like a useless geek (which is not believable since he can never play the sympathetic babyface role as he is not one).


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

It's not even the heel authority figure concept because honestly of all the problems I have with Lucha Underground I like how Dario Cueto is written for the most part. He has his favorites and he wants to control everyone for his own gain but he's a fan of violence so ultimately he just wants dudes to kill each other for his enjoyment alone.

Dario Cueto is a professional actor who is coached to play a role and he's better than everyone because he's an actor, not a wrestler. He doesn't want to be champion he wants to control it on his terms.

Stephanie McMahon literally makes no sense as a heel Authority figure. None whatsoever.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Ae (Jan 9, 2017)

I feel like they do this every show.

1. Have a cluterfuck
2. GM comes out
3. x will fight y and z will have a "surprise" main event opponent
4. Fill the show with random filler


/show


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Ae said:


> I feel like they do this every show.
> 
> 1. Have a cluterfuck
> 2. GM comes out
> ...



I'd say that's atleast one episode a PPV cycle but it's definitely apart of the sequence, especially in the lead up to Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Braun need to work on his selling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun need to work on his selling.



Offense has to look believable on him too though... Seth's kicks are not really chopping anyone down. Not saying Braun doesn't have that flaw but I mean like hit his big ass.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Braun is a big, big guy. He needs to sell on the run.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun need to work on his selling.


I'm enjoying Braun.  But even comparing him to someone like Corbin.. He has a long way to go to get to that level.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2017)

Braun is like Lesnar, you need to give him something worth selling, otherwise you can fuck off on piss poor offense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Decent match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well Strowman showing off his power in this.  Looks like Rollins constant attacks are bearing fruit.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

I hope Braun gets a clean pin. No shame in losing to a monster heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm expecting a non-finish.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Too good to be true. They were always going to protect Rollins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

That man really looked like Jesus up therethere

---

Ofc stupid shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well double count out and Rollins getting the better of Strowman after the match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Where did the WWE find Strowman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Awkward booking. Way to deflate all of Strowman's hype.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Honestly felt like Seth wanted to fly to the other side of the barricade in response to Okada and Omega.

Seth could probably do the barricade cross body.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Straight to DVD exclusive


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Awkward booking. Way to deflate all of Strowman's hype.


Way to make the crowd not hyped


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Braun or Goldberg in the main event some scary -* shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun or Goldberg in the main event some scary -* shit



Imagine Goldberg wins the Rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Too good to be true. They were always going to protect Rollins.


Too bad for Strowman he wasn't facing someone like Luke Harper.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Imagine Goldberg wins the Rumble


I will boo if that happens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

That Emma Stone comment was the fucking worst

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

RAW shite as usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Glad Nia wasn't all buddy buddy with Charlotte at the end of that segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Bring me Alexa Luchadora Becky anytime


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

AA coming to rescue the show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't get why Nia couldn't get the character development and just fuck Charlotte up. Like what's that half ass shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, it's every woman for themselves when it comes to the belt.   Charlotte's face when Jax pushes her to the wall.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

Austin Aries retired?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Bring me Alexa Luchadora Becky anytime


SD.  Worse wrestlers.  Better writing. Better acting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Raw is just pure garbage man


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too bad for Strowman he wasn't facing someone like Luke Harper.



Well, yeah, not enough motherfuckers in the mid card that they are willing to waste BUT that'd just be labeled a random match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Austin Aries retired?


Injured atm


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Well, yeah, not enough motherfuckers in the mid card that they are willing to waste BUT that'd just be labeled a random match.



They don't really utilize multi-man tag matches anymore, not in meaningful ways to protect matchups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Jbl said the cruiserweight will fill up the extra hour on raw. But yet they wrestle less than 5 mins


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

I hate the argument of vince doesn't care about the product but just the money. Isn't it logical sense if the product is great that means more money?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

I love her


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Gallagher is like a cruiserweight version of Sheamus & Cesaro.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Gulak will not get ANYWHERE. They should just use him as a cruiserweight jobber. On the other hand Gallagher is as charismatic as they come


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate the argument of vince doesn't care about the product but just the money. Isn't it logical sense if the product is great that means more money?



Not always. Goldberg draws money.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack Gallagher should be fed to Neville to build up some babyface sympathy because this is not a character that needs superman booking. Neville should get nuclear heat though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Perkins teaching HBK how to dab despite the fact that he has no sauce in his own dab. Hysterical.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

This fool Perkins teaching HBK how to dab. Actually laughed ngl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Not always. Goldberg draws money.


I'm not saying Goldberg can't be a draw in a better product.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't believe it.  TJ Perkins!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not saying Goldberg can't be a draw in a better product.



But there's a clear division between where he stands and the rest of the roster sits. Goldberg is basically the Ultima Weapon superboss of WWE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Fucking hell Steph is hogging all the screen-time tonight. Also hoping Undertaker no shows to prove his loyalty to Smackdown.
Also what kind of bullshit is that? Entire performance review hinging on this one night?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Why must we see Stephanie every week? I mean, she's beautiful but ffs


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Rooting for Baron Corbin tomorrow night.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> But there's a clear division between where he stands and the rest of the roster sits. Goldberg is basically the Ultima Weapon superboss of WWE.




What's that got to do with a better product


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Half the audience doesn't even know HBK.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2017)

Seth needs to beat down HBK in his quest to get to HHH.



Rukia said:


> Half the audience doesn't even know HBK.



Likely not sure if his persona is face or heel as he seems to switch every appearance


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

HBK has decent arms, especially for his age.  Looks to be in great shape.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

I hate wwe fans. Chanting you still got it for no god damn reason.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Seth needs to beat down HBK in his quest to get to HHH.
> 
> 
> 
> Likely not sure if his persona is face or heel as he seems to switch every appearance



Would be hilarious, but poor Shawn doesn't deserve that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that got to do with a better product



It's an example of them thinking they're effectively telling a story and making money therefore making a quality product.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate wwe fans. Chanting you still got it for no god damn reason.



"You deserve it" for Balor after he won the Universal Title within like 2 weeks. Hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

You screwed Brett chants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Hbk sitting on the outside enjoying he not part of this booking


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

They got HBK here to promote his damn movie which without question will be HORRIBLE



Vince is the GOAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Lana looking gorgeous as usual.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Why the hell is jinder with rusev every week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well, Rusev out for some heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Coked up Shawn would snag Lana. True story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the hell is jinder with rusev every week



Jinder dusty as hell smh. Just dragging Rusev down to his level


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Damn they really going to have Rusev eat a Sweet Chin Music tonight huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn they really going to have Rusev eat a Sweet Chin Music tonight huh?



That's all Rusev is used for.

- Goldberg
- Shawn

Will probably be smoked by the Undertaker also tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I love Rusev.  He is great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Wtf is up with these Emma Stone mentions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rusev >>>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

I love Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wtf is up with these Emma Stone mentions


I agree.  I almost expect her to come out at this rate.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

It's really crazy that HBK is siphing heat from fucking Enzo Amore right now


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

Rusev doing comedy better than all the faces of Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

This segment is taking forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This segment is taking forever.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Rusev doing comedy better than all the faces of Raw



Pretty sure Rusev took acting classes with Lana so he's probably got more training than all of them


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Good, at least they're using Jinder as fodder. Having "stables" is a good way not to waste match-ups.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Poor Jinder


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Jinder roided af

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

This segment has been somewhat funny but at the same time I want everybody involved in this segment to spend the night in jail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmm, usually don't Christian faith films tend to do bad at the box office.  Shawn really relying on the wrestling crowd to at least put some butts in the seats when his film comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Rusev's face when Enzo and Cass dropped all of the movie titles.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2017)

That was dreadful. I feel like blowing my brains out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Good, at least they're using Jinder as fodder. Having "stables" is a good way not to waste match-ups.



This is one of the things they need to steal from New Japan and Dragon Gate.

WWE does this accidentally sometimes but they don't do it in the small instances nearly enough. When Cena interacted with Cass and Enzo for the Battleground buildup is an example of how effective that can be. They just put guys with the same alignment together without any characterization.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't really come up with a best segment tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

They really wasted hbk on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't really come up with a best segment tbh.


From enzo n Cass?

Battleground easily


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

If Stephanie hadn't been in the Rollins/Stroman segment that'd be number 1 in a walk for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

All my casual friends hate Enzo btw. Just saying.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

How dare big Cass flop like that in front of the god


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From enzo n Cass?
> 
> Battleground easily


No, for tonight's show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, for tonight's show.


Don't worry about picking up trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Lmfaoooo soon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Nobody even gives a fuck about Emmalina anymore thanks to this nonsense stalling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

King of the Cruiserweights PAC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

They keep doing this with Emma, nobody is going to give a shit about her when she finally debuts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

This feels like Brodus Clay all over again.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

I have been good!  So where the fuck is Emma??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Hmm, that cross promotional.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Neville is dominating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

So how many segments has Steph been in tonight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Sasha getting ready to hit Stephanie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Fuck you Stephanie!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sasha getting ready to hit Stephanie


Sasha has a big match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

I need steph deleted


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

"You come into my office"
That's not an office.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

This episode is going to get ripped to shreds by reviewers.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Cesaro just got owned verbally by Karl Anderson and started stuttering

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nobody even gives a fuck about Emmalina anymore thanks to this nonsense stalling.


Same with Eva Marie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Anderson talking about Japan is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I need steph deleted


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

There are very few as witty as Machine Gun. Cesaro should not even think of going head to head with Karl unscripted.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Corey doing a good job playing off of him.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

I hate that Sheamus chest beating move. Makes the opponent look like a whole bitch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Why this match so long


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

This is the worst episode of Raw in a long time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm thinking we should start a drinking game every Raw.  Take a shot every time Steph is on screen, take another shot when her appearance does not add to the story line, and take another shot when she has her heels on the talent.  Probably be shit faced before the second hour is done.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

I've had a blast tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is the worst episode of Raw in a long time.



We. Say this ever week


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

It's fun to bitch and moan I guess.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Tuesday is the better show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's fun to bitch and moan I guess.


No its not


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Even the ad for Smackdown is better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

The best thing about raw is when they showed how edge came back to win the rumble.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Send Rollins to Smackdown and send the Usos to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Seth Rollins is just the worst.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Roman is so strong. Best face on the roster.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Bitch when the fuck have you ever held the US Title above your head?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

inb4 it's Kane as Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Send Sami instead. Baron vs. Sami would be great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

What's the point of her getting heel heat by turning off the lights?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Booooo.. UnderTraitor 

Steph stealing taker's entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Lol this trash


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Take a shot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Wasn't stepth acting face with mick like a few weeks ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Foley is the scapegoat. fucking gold.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

You are fired Mick!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Guess Mick is getting written off for the hip surgery

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

We see mick and steph in a day more than we see Daniel n Shane in a month

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

I want VInce to come out and tell Steph to piss off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Back to digging graves and stealing souls smack down don't define me I always been a raw guy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Gotta make sure the flagship gets the ratings. It'd be cool if Smackdown beat Raw this week though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well here comes Taker to save Mick's ass.   So his words on SmackDown a few months ago are hollow.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well here comes Taker to save Mick's ass.   So his words on SmackDown a few months ago are hollow.


Just like his soul


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2017)

Undertaker's gut is getting bigly


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Arrive, look around, leave. 

Do it Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

wtf? you were back 2 months ago bruv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

High key lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Bullshit!!!  You threaten the SmackDown team if they lost, you don't get to say I'm Back on Raw.  And you don't announce your Rumble entrance on Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

oh god, all the part-timers in the rumble.

Goldberg
Lesnar
Cena
Taker

Who's next? Sting?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> oh god, all the part-timers in the rumble.
> 
> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> ...


Cena not in the rumble


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

RAWRRRR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

What was that gargling sound at the end? I love Taker, but that shit was hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Undertaker don't want none.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Taker vs braun at mania


Yessss aj vs cena at mania

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

Bryan should fire this traitor tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

I've got 29 hoes with 29 holes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> What was that gargling sound at the end? I love Taker, but this shit was hilarious.



I think that's the "old man" grunt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

On the bright side.  That has to be the last segment of the night for Stephanie.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Taker vs braun at mania
> 
> 
> Yessss aj vs cena at mania



I know you don't want to hear this, but Taker is winning the Rumble and Styles is losing his title at the end of this month.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I know you don't want to hear this, but Taker is winning the Rumble and Styles is losing his title at the end of this month.




lmao they just showed braun. you think that was on accident?
WM is gonna be
Roman vs Finn
AJ vs Cena
KO vs Jericho
Goldberg vs Lesnar


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> lmao they just showed braun. you think that was on accident?
> WM is gonna be
> Roman vs Finn
> AJ vs Cena
> ...



If Reigns loses to Balor again, this time at Mania I'll have to stop watching the product. There's only so much burial I can take


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

Sasha's gonna be the new Victoria (knee brace)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> If Reigns loses to Balor again, this time at Mania I'll have to stop watching the product. There's only so much burial I can take



shut the fuck up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

No crowd reaction for Bayley.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> shut the fuck up



Yeah, fair enough


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Taking souls
Digging holes
Busting nuts

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> If Reigns loses to Balor again, this time at Mania I'll have to stop watching the product. There's only so much burial I can take



Your boy is burying half of the relevant RAW roster tonight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Your boy is burying half of the relevant RAW roster tonight.



Balor beating *Reigns* at the biggest stage? Giving Balor the whole world in the space of less than a year? I hope not. It's too early for the BIG DAWG to be losing at Mania. UNLESS he's turning at the end of the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Taking souls
> Digging holes
> Busting nuts



Well he is married to this person.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Balor beating *Reigns* at the biggest stage? Giving Balor the whole world in the space of less than a year? I hope not. It's too early for the BIG DAWG to be losing at Mania. UNLESS he's turning at the end of the match.


sound like roman career

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> sound like roman career



I feel sick, Drag. I hope your card isn't real


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I feel sick, Drag. I hope your card isn't real


The only thing that might change is the cena match. could honestly get Cena vs Dean and then AJ vs Joe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Charlotte should lock Bayley into the figure four right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

damn my source said taker vs braun two hours ago


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

The hell... 

And New Day is out now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Cole just said Titus was part of New Day. I know he tried to save it but we all heard it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Titus needs to come out now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Cole is having a rough night.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cole just said Titus was part of New Day. I know he tried to save it but we all heard it.


Followed that gem up with a stuttering leakest wink comment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

I can hear myself aging.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well if Titus couldn't be buried anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

The make it a win promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

How are New Day faces again?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How are New Day faces again?


Their behavior is definitely very heelish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

What was the point of this skit anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

To humiliate Titus.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> What was the point of this skit anyway.


Titus "shoved" Vince. Vince hasn't forgotten.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

The Primetime Players vs the Awesome Truth.  Book it Vince!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Titus got paid for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Well that was about 10 minutes of filler.    Titus might as well ask for his walking papers and the WWE might as well snipe Moose away from TNA when his contract is up then.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 9, 2017)

29

*Spoiler*: __ 








for 29 souls


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

is this nia

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was about 10 minutes of filler.    Titus might as well ask for his walking papers and the WWE might as well snipe Moose away from TNA when his contract is up then.


nah he good somebody gotta take Ls


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the fuck happened


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

They gave you the move you wanted ST.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)

JeriKO carrying Reigns' dead weight.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Roman BURIED! I told you. FFS


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 9, 2017)

Cool, Jericho wins.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

The good news is Reigns is winning the UC at the Rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

chris a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The good news is Reigns is winning the UC at the Rumble


then giving it up at mania

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2017)

GG Owens. He had a shit first title run.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Kinda weird that it was a handicap match.  It seems like Kevin Owens is also the new champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

Welp. It was fun (not really) while it lasted Owens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

It took them this long to beat him?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

that turn of events makes it seem like the WWE has no idea what they are doing.  They had a lot of chances to take the US title off of Roman before this.  Not sure what they got out of Reigns retaining those previous times.


Lord Trollbias said:


> Welp. It was fun (not really) while it lasted Owens.


terrible sign for the UC remaining on Owens.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> It took them this long to beat him?





Come on bro don't do this. He lost nothing to ponder about


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2017)

So Jericho v. Owens for the US Title at Wrestlemania after Reigns beats Owens at RR most likely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 9, 2017)

Reigns about to be fed to Balor. I'm going to put my head on a pillow


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Jericho v. Owens for the US Title at Wrestlemania after Reigns beats Owens at RR most likely.


I just have to say.  It is complete bullshit if neither AJ or KO can carry until Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just have to say.  It is complete bullshit if neither AJ or KO can carry until Wrestlemania.


ko not carrying isn't bull shit would be a blessing.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Come on bro don't do this. He lost nothing to ponder about


He lost because he will get the UC title.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

Again, it isn't his fault that he has been booked so poorly.

I do agree that a reset might be a blessing for him though.  He can reinvent himself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2017)

This show gets a D- from me.  I really didn't like anything about it.  Way too much fucking Stephanie tonight.  She was on more tonight than Shane has been on in two months!

@SoulTaker This will be remembered by me as that awful Emma Stone Episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2017)

I mean it was pretty obvious KO is a filler champ on a filler show thanks to Finn being hurt and HHH having to show up months early.
The main blessing out of all of this shit booking for KO is the fact he has a legit feud going into Mania against Jericho.

I'm pretty sure this is our Wrestlemania... Not all of our matches but most of them
Roman vs Finn
AJ vs Cena
Taker vs Braun
Randy vs Bray
HHH vs Seth
Brock vs Lesnar
Charlotte vs Bayley  and maybe Sasha with a possible chance of Nia Jax 
IC title ladder match
Andre battle royal

and also guys like Joe, ty and the Revival should be called up then.- unless they keep joe down until after mania, could see them doing Joe vs Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Nikki Bella in a SD women's title match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Possibly. The women's and Crusierweight title match the hardest to tell.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2017)

I wonder what the end game is with The New Day and Titus??? He doesn't seem like a good fit or replacement for Big E if that's the direction they are going?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I wonder what the end game is with The New Day and Titus??? He doesn't seem like a good fit or replacement for Big E if that's the direction they are going?


Just filler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just filler.



2 weeks in a row now and New Day is one of Raw's main attractions. If it's leading to a feud, it seems kinda awkward. He just got beat by Xavier last week and now Kofi this week. I don't think it's filler I think it's leading to something. Could be the weed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> 2 weeks in a row now and New Day is one of Raw's main attractions. If it's leading to a feud, it seems kinda awkward. He just got beat by Xavier last week and now Kofi this week. I don't think it's filler I think it's leading to something. Could be the weed.


It's the weed. Just filler. Just something for them to do until Kofi goes crazy at RR.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Resuv and Sami really might just be thrown in that Andre match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Funny how long its taking WWE's Youtube channel to upload the highlights of the US Title match whereas by now in other weeks everything would have been uploaded a half hour ago?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2017)

So does the winner of the Rumble face the WWE champ or the Universal Champ???


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

If anything, this Raw was a fucking give away.

Now they took the US title out of Roman's then it is a 100% guarantee now that he will win the Universal title at the Rumble 


Cena still dick riding Kenny's i see.

I forgot that Omega uses V-trigger too but thats just a lesser Kinshasa minus theatrics. His gutwrench sitdown powebomb is Reigns-ish and i wouldnt want him to use any similar moves by some chump

Ex Hadoken and Croyts Wrath are a better choice as Omega's finishers


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Drag fail to realize that Cena is dick riding all of those indy star's fame to propel himself to the lime light again.

Cena vs Joe, Balor, Styles, Omega, Nakamura

All of those will be 4stars no doubt but majority of the work will be put on by Cena's opponents. Cena doesn't even know how to sell a move properly like The Rock, Dudleyz or even Ziggler.

The only contribution that Cena will provide is by hyping up the match with his "passionate" promos. Nothing more.

At the end of the day, lolCena wins after kicking out of 5 finishers and getting hit by a chair or even a low blow. That's how stupid it is.

Roman Vs Cena is not going to draw for the simple fact that majority of the people hates Reigns. Like this week for example, they just handed Reigns the Universal title. 

Reigns hasn't done anything worthwhile for the company yet to deserve this super push. He doesn't sell merchandise, he's not a draw, hell he doesn't even have great ring techniques and mic skills. So wtf? 

All he has is a pretty face, long hair and a fat ass.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> So does the winner of the Rumble face the WWE champ or the Universal Champ???



The Rumble winner gets to choose who's champion he'll fight at WM


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2017)

oh god is Roman gonna main event Wrestlemania for the third time in a row?!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> oh god is Roman gonna main event Wrestlemania for the third time in a row?!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Always watch something good after a terrible show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> oh god is Roman gonna main event Wrestlemania for the third time in a row?!


Cena main eventing and getting 16 sounds more logical.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Wait till Roman wins the UC from Owens then injects himself through the Rumble match and wins it. He will fight himself at WM and put on a 5 star match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait till Roman wins the UC from Owens then injects himself through the Rumble match and wins it. He will fight himself at WM and put on a 5 star match



God movement having orgasms some where right now and not even knowing why.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Main Event:  Samoa Joe against AJ Styles

You are welcome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Main Event:  Samoa Joe against AJ Styles
> 
> You are welcome.


Roman vs Roman has more of a chance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Always watch something good after a terrible show.



This should happen again at WM after Reigns or Cena's match. I want Corbin and Miz lay the smackdown on these chumps


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Miz or corbin being champion LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

The best wrestling match needs to be the main event.  Summer Slam was a huge flop because the show lost steam after Cena/Styles.  You don't want a repeat at your marquee event.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz or corbin being champion LMAO


One or both will be champion this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The best wrestling match needs to be the main event.  Summer Slam was a huge flop because the show lost steam after Cena/Styles.  You don't want a repeat at your marquee event.


Yup



Rukia said:


> One or both will be champion this year.


Imagine going from aj to these guys


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Miz has a lot star power than Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Rusev is the best.  And he is a good company guy.  The bullshit he has had to put up with lately.  


WhatADrag said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Imagine going from aj to these guys


Well no one would ever be champion if they had to be as good as AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Imagine making miz champion before bray brehs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Lmao even Rusev knows how shitty it is being Jericho and Owens right now.

Rusev could be a monster heel of a champ and some random face could challenge him for the UC at WM. that would be a better Raw main event.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Fat Wyatt lost all his credibility when Cena soloed his whole family and beat him 1000 times in a year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Miz has a lot star power than Reigns


I actually like your idea.  

The WWE could do a story arc they have done a million times before.  Miz and Corbin work together to run Smackdown.  Miz would basically be paying Corbin a lot of money to be his bodyguard.  Eventually of course things would go south and Miz would be feuding with Corbin.  But he would have a decent title run before that happens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Implying miz and Corbin has credibility


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine making miz champion before bray brehs.


It doesn't seem that far-fetched to me.  Everyone seems to agree that he had a great 2016.  And I see a lot of people online calling for another title reign for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't know how I always wind up alone with you two.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Implying miz and Corbin has credibility


There is a brand split.  They are at least the 4th and 5th best guys on their show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There is a brand split.  They are at least the 4th and 5th best guys on their show.


Cena
Styles
Orton
Bray
Dean 

And then if Joe gets called there he's automatically above them.

Try again


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Cena = part timer has been
Orton = yes man nowadays willing to put over even the likes of Slater

Bray = mid carder. mascot
Dean = stupid baby face with no actual talent

Miz = hollywood star, multiple time champ


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

And you know what.  I forgive Stephanie for being awful on Raw tonight.  Because she has had a few good moments.  Like in this video.





WhatADrag said:


> Cena
> Styles
> Orton
> Bray
> ...


I think Orton is better.  But he hasn't been lately.  He is in the tag team division.  He isn't even on the world title radar right now.

Bray should be better.  But he hasn't been booked that way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena = part timer has been
> Orton = yes man nowadays willing to put over even the likes of Slater
> 
> Bray = mid carder. mascot
> ...


Y u trollin so hard mang?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Y u trollin so hard mang?


Thor and Rukia trying to go for them shit posting tag titles. Gonna break that new day record.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And you know what.  I forgive Stephanie for being awful on Raw tonight.  Because she has had a few good moments.  Like in this video.
> I think Orton is better.  But he hasn't been lately.  He is in the tag team division.  He isn't even on the world title radar right now.
> 
> Bray should be better.  But he hasn't been booked that way.



He can be in the tag division and still be in the top 6 guys. He's done it before with Rated RKO.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Speaking of Slater.  I watched him fall off the top rope and get pushed into a super kick again earlier today.  It was a hilarious botch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Not liking Cena and Reigns considered trolling? What are you? 12? 


Anyway, Miz is really hot right now. If only they could put Miz and Dbry in a match at WM as a setup for Miz's WWE title run shit would be epic


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Not liking Cena and Reigns considered trolling? What are you? 12?
> 
> 
> Anyway, Miz is really hot right now. If only they could put Miz and Dbry in a match at WM as a setup for Miz's WWE title run shit would be epic


You're posts in general are trolling. You are the only one who keeps reverting to Cena and Reigns convos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

To tell you honestly guys, and this is from the bottom of my heart, the only match that made me mark out for Cena was his first US title match against Big Show. They hyped Cena so much and made it look like he overcome all odds by simply lifting Show up and deliver a 500lbs FU for the first time in his life.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're posts in general are trolling. You are the only one who keeps reverting to Cena and Reigns convos.



I only post about those two if some of you mentions them and ride their dicks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobby Roode needs to take his shit to another level. I don't find him impressive tbh based on his NXT matches. 

He needs to do something really heelish that would give him that main event push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Bobby vs Ty was good af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

It was good but theres nothing special to it. I dunno maybe because Roode has a Triple H's limited moveset or it's how he moves in the ring that kinda makes him look like green. I dunno


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

What if Cesaro wins the Rumble???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

He's only been on 2 takeovers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

powerfullllllllllll


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine making miz champion before bray brehs.


You forgot Jizz shitty world title reign in 2011.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Balor hitting Roman with Bloody Sunday then followed by Coup de Grace to win the UC title at WM


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> You forgot Jizz shitty world title reign in 2011.



That was Triple H screwing him from behind. Dude was really jealous of the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 10, 2017)

I was hoping KO and AJ would be the champs walking into Mania...I still think AJ has a good shot but this really was the death knell for KO wasn't it. Finn winning the Rumble and facing KO was an easy sell though, I mean how does Roman vs Finn even make any fucking sense 

Pretty sure the RAW challenger will win the Rumble since Elimination Chamber is a SD event and that will probably be for the other slot.

I'm leery of putting the WWE title back on Miz. He was hot and looking like a stud in 2010 up until he won the title and it was all downhill from there. He just doesn't seem to fit the main event, even factoring out higher up meddling.

Were they seriously fucking teasing Undertaker vs Braun. I mean Braun is their best handled monster in ages but fuuuuuck that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That was Triple H screwing him from behind. Dude was really jealous of the Miz.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Reigns vs Balor doesn't make sense because Reigns wasn't supposed to be in the main title picture.

He was better off fighting for the US title.

Balor and Rollins have some unfinished business. Balor can reclaim his title from Owens at WM then continue his feud with Rollins.

But thats not gonna happen because lolRoman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I was hoping KO and AJ would be the champs walking into Mania...I still think AJ has a good shot but this really was the death knell for KO wasn't it. Finn winning the Rumble and facing KO was an easy sell though, I mean how does Roman vs Finn even make any fucking sense
> 
> Pretty sure the RAW challenger will win the Rumble since Elimination Chamber is a SD event and that will probably be for the other slot.
> 
> ...


Finn wins the rumble and chases the title he never lost. Makes sense to me.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Idk the fact that Roman lost that us title scares me in some way.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Finn faces the guy who capitalized off of his injury and enjoyed the title reign he should have had. Plus NXT history between the two, as Finn won the NXT title off of KO. See, Finn vs KO makes sense and is a very easy sell. Plus it doesn't bear the burden of being the actual Mania main event while still being important enough to elevate the two.

Roman vs Finn...face vs face usually sucks anyway, but it really sucks when no one likes the one and they don't really have any history anyway.

They should have done Roman losing the US title to Braun at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Finn faces the guy who capitalized off of his injury and enjoyed the title reign he should have had. Plus NXT history between the two, as Finn won the NXT title off of KO. See, Finn vs KO makes sense and is a very easy sell. Plus it doesn't bear the burden of being the actual Mania main event while still being important enough to elevate the two.
> 
> Roman vs Finn...face vs face usually sucks anyway, but it really sucks when no one likes the one and they don't really have any history anyway.
> 
> They should have done Roman losing the US title to Braun at Mania.



Why erase KO vs Jericho. 

Doesn't make sense to chase a guy who won the title after him rather than to chase for the title he never lost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

That diss 3 on cena should have been number 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

Jericho and Owens will still be best friends. I see them screwing each other after WM. Jericho might cost Owens the UC title if it is indeed Balor vs Fat Owens at WM.

but lolRoman has to be the main event dammit! -Vince


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2017)

I would like to see Cena fight in the UFC just to see if he's any better than Punk


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Jericho and Owens will still be best friends. I see them screwing each other after WM. Jericho might cost Owens the UC title if it is indeed Balor vs Fat Owens at WM.
> 
> but lolRoman has to be the main event dammit! -Vince



Last time I checked Jericho's band is recording a new album and will be going on tour right after mania time.

KO vs Jericho is happening.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Ko/Jericho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been hearing NXT take over Wrestlemania weekend will be saturday and hof will be friday for the first time ever. I don't know if true. I'm assuming if it is the reason for switching has to be ROH?

here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I would really surprise at the Rumble if I were in charge.  I would have someone like Rusev win in a surprise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with disliking Cena but if you're hating on him for the same tired reasons when the guy literally had one of the best in-ring runs anyone in this company has ever had during the US Open run and the fact he has like one of WWE's only 5 star matches ever then you need to really grow up because that's some 12 year old shit.

People and things change, the guy has laid down for Styles and it's not all is forgiven but it's obvious Cena isn't at the same stage when he was trying to bury Nexus. Dude adds 50 grand to every event he's in. For better or worse wrestling is about drawing money.



WhatADrag said:


> I've been hearing NXT take over Wrestlemania weekend will be saturday and hof will be friday for the first time ever. I don't know if true. I'm assuming if it is the reason for switching has to be ROH?
> 
> Link removed



Skip to 9:55 to skip Austin's droning.

And the last Takeover was on a Saturday too wasn't it? I mean it's generally on Saturday or Wednesday.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Cena changed his mindset realized the legend he represents and decided to push peeps in the company instead of being selfish ( he was very selfish at a certain point) yes that's true but can you give a Single Big star in this company who isn't? Who didn't try to bury young talents? Hunter did that too, but look today what he is doing at NXT is just awesome! He created a new generation and is nowadays ready to take the pin for anyone. Hell even Shawn Michael was like this. But we can't deny whether we like him or not ( I am a huge cena hater) that the guy has the fire , the passion, sacrificed his life, no kid , no family life just for his passion and we gotta respect that. He took the several beating from Aj styles and I am sure he would have been OK to take the pin for Owie in their rivalry, it was just Vince being obsessed. So yeah he is FARRRRRRRRRRRRR from the talent of the new wolf , but if you put him against a very talented guy, he brings the fire , the heat to the confrontation ( cm punk vs cena). So yeah hating on him,OK, but people gotta stop acting like he is a good for nothing who got everything free.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Austin says Okada/Omega was one of the greatest matches he's ever seen, period.

Austin really likes Okada because he keeps on making sure to compliment him and not just focus on Omega.



pat pat said:


> I think Cena changed his mindset realized the legend he represents and decided to push peeps in the company instead of being selfish ( he was very selfish at a certain point) yes that's true but can you give a Single Big star in this company who isn't? Who didn't try to bury young talents? Hunter did that too, but look today what he is doing at NXT is just awesome! He created a new generation and is nowadays ready to take the pin for anyone. Hell even Shawn Michael was like this. But we can't deny whether we like him or not ( I am a huge cena hater) that the guy has the fire , the passion, sacrificed his life, no kid , no family life just for his passion and we gotta respect that. He took the several beating from Aj styles and I am sure he would have been OK to take the pin for Owie in their rivalry, it was just Vince being obsessed. So yeah he is FARRRRRRRRRRRRR from the talent of the new wolf , but if you put him against a very talented guy, he brings the fire , the heat to the confrontation ( cm punk vs cena). So yeah hating on him,OK, but people gotta stop acting like he is a good for nothing who got everything free.



Cena is closer to Ambrose than Roman as Cena was really the company's 3rd/4th choice. Cena never did it to the company's detriment the same way HHH or HBK did either.

Idk it's a maturity thing to me for the most part. If you can't see the merits of what Cena brings to the product then you're still on your smark starter kit and haven't leveled up. 

I don't think NXT wipes away the stuff HHH did since NXT's success is ultimately his success which is what he's always put in front of others, except now it's something that's dispersed through an entire fed as opposed to just him.

But this is the actual problem with WWE at large. Since 1997 this product has been about the same 4-6 people being the endgame of every plot point and siphing heat from every hot act. HHH is one of the 3 worst offenders of this, see how he was a boss character for DB, he ruined the Summer of Punk, beating Lesnar, was going to wrestle Punk again, and Kevin Owens title run is basically about HHH, with Stephanie probably being the worst when it comes to this in recent memory. At least there's a physical comeuppance with HHH.

Cena is a better wrestler than HHH and he understands how to create big matches with the right pacing and spots, especially since around the time he turned 33 and went through wrestler's prime. 

I mean Neville fucking kicked out of an AA and I really have no memories of dudes kicking out of the pedigree unless they were main eventers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Balor hitting Roman with Bloody Sunday then followed by Coup de Grace to win the UC title at WM


Can he even lift Roman ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Can he even lift Roman ?





He can probably do it with help


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I only post about those two if some of you mentions them and ride their dicks.



Don't lie so bold facedly.
Ruins the effect.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

The Bulgarian George Clooney tried to make the most out of his terrible segment.  But really it is hard to overcome some of the material on this show.  And they have to end the Rusev/Cass feud!  Absolutely no one cares about it.  Even the filler Titus/New Day stuff is better imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Bulgarian George Clooney tried to make the most out of his terrible segment.  But really it is hard to overcome some of the material on this show.  And they have to end the Rusev/Cass feud!  Absolutely no one cares about it.  Even the filler Titus/New Day stuff is better imo.



Titus/New Day is way worse


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

I usually don't post Kuribo's stuff here since, while I love the Mark Remark, I can admit that it's pretty damn hit or miss. That said, he took a bit of a break and just sat down and did an opinion piece due to popular demand that I think is pretty good and, baring a couple things I feel he skimmed over, sums up the long and short of what's going on with this brand split. Take a look if you're interested.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Smackdown tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

One thing I loved about the ads for SD were the fact they promoted Wyatts/AA and Cena/Corbin with Wyatts/AA getting 2 commercials. Perfect use of the talent to promote long term and short term interest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

RuRu  


Fuck me 

This wont help his reputation at all. People like taking gifs or video snippets out of context.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> RuRu
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me



Twitter Rusev


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Fuck me
> 
> This wont help his reputation at all. People like taking gifs or video snippets out of context.



I mean even on the tweet the guy who took the gif admits the ring ropes were taped onto the post. I hear you on the context thing but it's pretty much just conscious avoidance on the part of those who would take it out of context.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The ropes were held up by tape


Rofl I kinda figured that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

AAW is a legit promotion down in Chicago though. 

I don't really watch those indies unless they pop up online but not going to.

Thinking about it and I think Rusev and Big E are probably the most wasted "WWE" type guys on this roster. They're big and functionally athletic, they look good doing their offense too.

I like the idea of Rusev working with Cass but honestly would prefer it as a best of 7 that Rusev wins. The biggest issue with WWE is that they are so nervous in their short term and long term booking and selective of the approach. If Rusev beats Big Cass it's like just have Cass look strong in defeat, like he's physically superior to Rusev but he lacks the ring psychology to bring him down while Rusev does a bunch of suplexes and submissions.

One of the worst things with WWE storytelling is that they treat losses like end all be all but desensitize your view of losses.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Also guys New Beginnings is going to be broadcast in english. That's definitely an event worth checking out for Shibata/Ospreay and Dragon Lee/ Hiromu Takahashi. The latter match I've seen in RoH but holy shit I got almost as much enjoyment out of their matches as I did Ospreay/Ricochet. It's like watching two Sabu's with more competence.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I have noticed that the crowd likes Lana and is quick to pop for her when given a chance.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Taker's appearance on raw had less impact


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Taker had a better appearance than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

HBK was there to shill a movie that will be lucky to make 20 million at the box office

Undertaker was there to announce his Rumble entry after he basically tried to say he answers to no one as a storyline reason for being on Raw when he's clearly supposed to be SD's part timer

I really hope SD beats Raw tonight. Fucking know it probably won't happen but that would be the biggest message to this company that the Monday show is fucking garbage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Taker had a better appearance than Shawn Michaels.


I don't get why they always fail HBK's appearance. I mean last year they had him in the same ring as Rollins ( the two are very alike and have almost the same fighting style) and did anything memorable happen? They had hbk , Austin etc etc at wrestlemania and nothing memorable happen


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> HBK was there to shill a movie that will be lucky to make 20 million at the box office
> 
> Undertaker was there to announce his Rumble entry after he basically tried to say he answers to no one as a storyline reason for being on Raw when he's clearly supposed to be SD's part timer
> 
> I really hope SD beats Raw tonight. Fucking know it probably won't happen but that would be the biggest message to this company that the Monday show is fucking garbage.


It's like almost pitiful everything smackdown does, it's better, more interesting. And even when raw try to copy it...it fails like tf!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It's like almost pitiful everything smackdown does, it's better, more interesting. And even when raw try to copy it...it fails like tf!?



It's so sad that SD basically got set up to fail in a lot of ways yet WWE's incessant need to do the superman booking in the worst fucking way is killing the main event and now the midcard. That shit was basically unwatchable last night, I feel asleep and put on the mainevent angle this morning. 

It's like a complete and total exercise in how to just book Roman in the worst fucking way ever. Like maybe if this dude got beat more he'd get actual babyface sympathy. Hearing the Roman defies the odds thing was just the worst last night, this dude literally gets every fucking opportunity and never loses. He's the odds on favorite by virtue of winning atleast 88% of his matches over the past 2 years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WWE is run by a bunch of jackasses.  Nice Royal Rumble poster clowns!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It's like almost pitiful everything smackdown does, it's better, more interesting. And even when raw try to copy it...it fails like tf!?



When Raw copies certain aspects of Smackdown, they do it without really realizing what makes said aspect work. Raw Talk is probably the worst example.

Talking Smack is a show made to fill the imaginary 3rd hour of Smackdown, is run by Renee Young and Daniel fucking Bryan (two of the most beloved personalities in the brand) and is mostly there to give extra promo time and elevate characters and storylines they otherwise wouldn't have time to. Raw Talks only just recently got consistent hosts, and people aren't as keen on them, it comes on at a time where fans are already kinda burnt out on wrestling (either after Raw or after a long PPV), and not only do they not need the extra time due to the fact that they have 3 hours to work with already, but if that Bayley interview is anything to go by, they don't seem to give a shit about elevating anyone for the most part. Yea, Bayley died out there, but Booker made it worse by being a shit. And he's supposed to be a fucking face. I feel like that wouldn't have happened on TS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's so sad that SD basically got set up to fail in a lot of ways yet WWE's incessant need to do the superman booking in the worst fucking way is killing the main event and now the midcard. That shit was basically unwatchable last night, I feel asleep and put on the mainevent angle this morning.
> 
> It's like a complete and total exercise in how to just book Roman in the worst fucking way ever. Like maybe if this dude got beat more he'd get actual babyface sympathy. Hearing the Roman defies the odds thing was just the worst last night, this dude literally gets every fucking opportunity and never loses. He's the odds on favorite by virtue of winning atleast 88% of his matches over the past 2 years.


They ruined Roman's career, his booking is one of the worst!!!! The problem is, it is also affecting the whole show in a very bad way because roman is present in the midcard And the main event! They wanted SD to fail pure and simple, but right now it's not even a competition, SD is literally>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>raw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Pwtorch ripped into Booker T pretty recently for that exact reason.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> When Raw copies certain aspects of Smackdown, they do it without really realizing what makes said aspect work. Raw Talk is probably the worst example.
> 
> Talking Smack is a show made to fill the imaginary 3rd hour of Smackdown, is run by Renee Young and Daniel fucking Bryan (two of the most beloved personalities in the brand) and is mostly there to give extra promo time and elevate characters and storylines they otherwise wouldn't have time to. Raw Talks only just recently got consistent hosts, and people aren't as keen on them, it comes on at a time where fans are already kinda burnt out on wrestling (either after Raw or after a long PPV), and not only do they not need the extra time due to the fact that they have 3 hours to work with already, but if that Bayley interview is anything to go by, they don't seem to give a shit about elevating anyone for the most part. Yea, Bayley died out there, but Booker made it worse by being a shit. And he's supposed to be a fucking face. I feel like that wouldn't have happened on TS.


Exactly hell even the SD staff is better I mean Daniel fucking Bryan and the fucking Shane O Mac, I mean I know Foley is cool and popular but Foley/Steph is nowhere as good and great as DB/Shane. Smackdown feels like the good old wrestling that made all of us fall in love with wrestling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE is run by a bunch of jackasses.  Nice Royal Rumble poster clowns!



Just another example of how Smackdown is too over

Obviously Vince wants to make money but when he sees that there's 2 shows, that he didn't even want in the first place, and how one brand is drawing better houses than the other based on AJ Styles/Dean Ambrose, not even including Cena, while his pet project has basically torpedoed the flagship due to his booking. 

I mean honestly I think Vince is getting spiteful because he doesn't want people to root for AJ/Ambrose over Reigns and he's convinced himself it's business related because AJ is 39 and Roman is 31. That's fair, AJ is older, and Dean really only has mic skills on Roman, but holy hell just how shitty that Rumble poster looks.

Part Time Rumble leading into the road for Part Time Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Exactly hell even the SD staff is better I mean Daniel fucking Bryan and the fucking Shane O Mac, I mean I know Foley is cool and popular but Foley/Steph is nowhere as good and great as DB/Shane. Smackdown feels like the good old wrestling that made all of us fall in love with wrestling.



People who are cool or know what's cool run Smackdown with Vince's approval.

Vince is a 71 year old baby boomer who killed the territories and is trying to bring it back

Stephanie is a 40 something year old soccer mom

Foley is a fake ass feminist who has a job because he's the only one who wanted it

Like there's no comparison between DB and Shane then those guys. It's fucking crazy to me they let that shit go down like that. 



Rukia said:


> Pwtorch ripped into Booker T pretty recently for that exact reason.



Booker seems bitter that none of his kids have ever really made it that far in WWE and that Athena had like 919191010 tryouts before she finally got the call.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pwtorch ripped into Booker T pretty recently for that exact reason.



I love Booker, but he's a dickhead. Which is fine, because a lot of my favorite Superstars are allegedly huge dickheads, but I don't know why they allow his dickheaded nature to bleed through so often. At the roundtable, he's supposed to be one of the dudes there to counteract the heelishness of King and Graves. Maybe not full-on face, but he's supposed to look good by comparison along with Renee. Yet most of the time he ends up coming off as just as much as an asshole as either of them. Sometimes moreso. And I'll admit to being wrong on that front, since they're probably going less for good guy and more for "tweener who's a wiley vet, and just wants these young bucks to toughen up". Fine. But then why the fuck is he there when King is there to fulfill that role... AND fulfill it _better_ since he's _supposed_ to be a dick? Shouldn't one of them be dropped?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Taker at the WM 34 press conference. 
Hope the stage is gonna be as fucking beautiful as the one for WM 30. 
The one for WM 32 was just mehhhhh just like the show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I love Booker, but he's a dickhead. Which is fine, because a lot of my favorite Superstars are allegedly huge dickheads, but I don't know why they allow his dickheaded nature to bleed through so often. At the roundtable, he's supposed to be one of the dudes there to counteract the heelishness of King and Graves. Maybe not full-on face, but he's supposed to look good by comparison along with Renee. Yet most of the time he ends up coming off as just as much as an asshole as either of them. Sometimes moreso. And I'll admit to being wrong on that front, since they're probably going less for good guy and more for "tweener who's a wiley vet, and just wants these young bucks to toughen up". Fine. But then why the fuck is he there when King is there to fulfill that role... AND fulfill it _better_ since he's _supposed_ to be a dick? Shouldn't one of them be dropped?



Years of being a good dude and consistently shat on has made him into a jaded old fuck

Booker put up with a lot of bullshit but it's still kind of disheartening to see him take it out on the current generation of wrestlers, him calling Sami Zayn injury prone on Raw has always stuck out to me.

Happens to the best of them though


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Booker T literally got his career wasted he is salty AF right now, it's just his frustration talking for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

He doesn't play the game at all.  He really has made some babyfaces look dumb on those paperview shows.  A second later he is praising a guy for doing whatever it takes to win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

The Meltzer/Austin podcast was very very good. 

I'd like to have heard a Masahiro Chono reference and had them talk about the dragon suplex spot a bit more, but it was definitely interesting listening to two guys with their insider knowledge, they both brought their A-game. Even the MMA bits were really interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Meltzer/Austin podcast was very very good.
> 
> I'd like to have heard a Masahiro Chono reference and had them talk about the dragon suplex spot a bit more, but it was definitely interesting listening to two guys with their insider knowledge, they both brought their A-game. Even the MMA bits were really interesting.


True, top tier podcast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

As noted, Kyle O'Reilly lost the Championship to Adam Cole at Wrestle Kingdom 11 last week. O'Reilly's contract with ROH had expired before the show, and Dave Meltzer reported in the latest issue of _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_ that ROH officials expect him to leave for WWE. They also expect Ray Rowe to be heading to WWE.




We noted last week that Jay Lethal revealed in an  that he signed a new two-year deal with ROH. Meltzer noted that Bobby Fish, Hangman Page andChristopher Daniels also signed new contracts with ROH. Fish had an offer from WWE, but decided to stay with ROH.
Meltzer also wrote that ROH Champion Adam Cole is believed to be heading to  in May, however cannot negotiate with them until May 1st.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> As noted, Kyle O'Reilly lost the Championship to Adam Cole at Wrestle Kingdom 11 last week. O'Reilly's contract with ROH had expired before the show, and Dave Meltzer reported in the latest issue of _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_ that ROH officials expect him to leave for WWE. They also expect Ray Rowe to be heading to WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fresh blood for NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn aj to far back but Orton and Rollins back there too so its OK IMO

Roman stay in the center of every poster lmao


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And Omega/Jericho on Friday shit's lit


 Sincerely I prefer y2j's podcasts, can't wait for Friday it's really gonna be some good shit. Omego might actually gives us more info about the fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Sincerely I prefer y2j's podcasts, can't wait for Friday it's really gonna be some good shit. Omego might actually gives us more info about the fight.




Some people have been saying the podcast happened before the match


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn aj to far back but Orton and Rollins back there too so its OK IMO
> 
> Roman stay in the center of every poster lmao


Do wwe think they are gonna rely on those old part timer forever?! Like come on! Put the spotlight on the guys who are carrying the shows 365 days, you gotta promote your new generation. Like is it really a 2017 PPV poster? And really that's where they put Aj? Like come on


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Some people have been saying the podcast happened before the match


I thought they were gonna do a podcast together next friday. So they already did it? It's weird I didn't get any info about it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

The thing is and this is the part that's hard for everyone including them, is that you need the part timers for the drawing power but the way WWE employs the part timers is in a way that doesn't create something sustainable going forward.

I mean they have a lot of employees so the reason they won't go through the growing pains is because they have no competition and they're making money while having Monday Night Shit on the air. 

I mean Kidani pretty much called them out when he said they need like 300 million before they pull the plug on TV or they get the plug pulled on them. 

But it's weird because the fact is that with the Network they don't need PPV buys or someone like a Hogan, Rock, or Austin to drive the subscription base they need those guys to draw houses. So it's like honestly they don't even understand their own product or the paradigm shifts in the market.

Vince is as much of a dinosaur as the NWA fucks he put out of business. Oh and the fucking capper to all of this is that Vince killed the territories and wants to bring them back on a global scale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I thought they were gonna do a podcast together next friday. So they already did it? It's weird I didn't get any info about it




Idk what will be aired Friday I just know omega was with jericho last week and omgega was on one of the podcasts that Jericho owns on killing the town.

I don't know if they did the podcast last week and Jericho is now just showing it or not

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Goldberg
Lesnar
Taker
Jericho
Seth
Corbin

Then obviously guys like

Orton
Dean
Bray
Miz
Ziggler
Kofi Kingston the rumble legend


With a possible 10 spot for Ty and a call up for Joe. And also a possible finn return


Can I say this could possible be the best rumble ever for our generation?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

I miss watching wrestling but I can't give up now since I want to prove Khris wrong


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

And another huge ass problem I have with WWE is that they don't steal enough ideas from other promotions.

Why the fuck does WWE not have a round robin tournament? Like what stupid ass reason does Vince have about round robin tournaments being too confusing for people to understand? You know how you help to create potential new stars ready to break out?

They beat top guys in the beginning stages of the tournaments and you create some sort of story telling/psychological reasoning behind the win to protect the talent. Tanahashi was eating pins from Tama Tonga and Sanada in the G1, people lose in the G1s all the time actually. 



WhatADrag said:


> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Taker
> Jericho
> ...



Have to see how they book it but  I feel like there's some really underrated ones and nothing is really ever going to touch 92. Actually can't even lie, I actually enjoyed last years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I miss watching wrestling but I can't give up now since I want to prove Khris wrong


A shame you're missing out on smack down and will miss a legendary take over and possible legendary rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I miss watching wrestling but I can't give up now since I want to prove Khris wrong


Your boy won the Intercontinental title.  Did you hear about that yet?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing is and this is the part that's hard for everyone including them, is that you need the part timers for the drawing power but the way WWE employs the part timers is in a way that doesn't create something sustainable going forward.
> 
> I mean they have a lot of employees so the reason they won't go through the growing pains is because they have no competition and they're making money while having Monday Night Shit on the air.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said better, and once again I am not a cena fan, but you gotta admit it, he is done better at putting over young superstars than those old part timer who come to take the glory and run away ( Hello the Rock , hello Brock, ) I really think his loss against Aj is what pushed the dude's career. 
I am still disgusted that they gave Goldberg the invincibility of Brock ( with a shitty match) instead of giving it to a new gen guy who could be the "beast" of this generation. Like a good and intense rivalry , the young wolf beat Brock, a new star is born as simple as that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> HBK was there to shill a movie that will be lucky to make 20 million at the box office
> 
> Undertaker was there to announce his Rumble entry after he basically tried to say he answers to no one as a storyline reason for being on Raw when he's clearly supposed to be SD's part timer
> 
> I really hope SD beats Raw tonight. Fucking know it probably won't happen but that would be the biggest message to this company that the Monday show is fucking garbage.



Was it that bad?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

What's so legendary about the next Takeover?  Seems like the weakest card in a long time.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


>



That first one is a case of Randy failing at reading comprehension (or just being a heel and doing it on purpose)
That 2nd one is legit funny, though



WhatADrag said:


> Damn aj to far back but Orton and Rollins back there too so its OK IMO
> 
> Roman stay in the center of every poster lmao



Dean further in front than AJ made me chuckle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And another huge ass problem I have with WWE is that they don't steal enough ideas from other promotions.
> 
> Why the fuck does WWE not have a round robin tournament? Like what stupid ass reason does Vince have about round robin tournaments being too confusing for people to understand? You know how you help to create potential new stars ready to break out?
> 
> ...


Never seen it I know flair won tho. I did too. The debut of aj. Roman lost. But rumbles kind of lose their value when like the last four or five rumble winners have been predictable and nobody wanted them to win.

Nobody wanted roman to win last year but still a lot of people had a bad after taste after hhh won because we knew we would get hhh vs roman.

Don't remember the last time I was legit happy for the rumble decision


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> A shame you're missing out on smack down and will miss a legendary take over and possible legendary rumble



b-but Khris will never let me live it down if I come back 



Rukia said:


> Your boy won the Intercontinental title.  Did you hear about that yet?



WHAT?  I thought Miz was gonna have a long streak like New Day.

Damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's so legendary about the next Takeover?  Seems like the weakest card in a long time.


The bobby and naka entrances will make takeover legendary alone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Taker
> Jericho
> ...


It has the potential to be great, but everything is in the booking. If they tell us a great story and actually use those part timer to make young wolf shine it could be good. But knowing wwe , even with all this potential they could fuck it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The bobby and naka entrances will make takeover legendary alone


I guess it falls on me to tell you what it is like in person.

For the record, I have way better seats for the Rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I miss watching wrestling but I can't give up now since I want to prove Khris wrong



"Because I wanna prove someone wrong" is a motivation I can get behind. That said, yeah, Drag is right. SD's had a recent upswell in quality the past 2 weeks. Probably because Rumble's coming up. And to be honest, admitting you missi it probably gives him brownie points anyway 



Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT?  I thought Miz was gonna have a long streak like New Day.
> 
> Damn.



Yeah. I'm happy that they still wanna keep Dean in an elevated state, but it is disappointing that at least for the time being, Miz having a long streak is on hold. Still, I'm sure he can bounce back from it. Dude's not gonna stop being on fire from a title loss to one of their top guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess it falls on me to tell you what it is like in person.
> 
> For the record, I have way better seats for the Rumble.




Crowd will be lit for both.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Last time I went to a WWE event I spilled beer on the guy next to me.  Not a ton of beer, but enough that he noticed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Never seen it I know flair won tho. I did too. The debut of aj. Roman lost. But rumbles kind of lose their value when like the last four or five rumble winners have been predictable and nobody wanted them to win.
> 
> Nobody wanted roman to win last year but still a lot of people had a bad after taste after hhh won because we knew we would get hhh vs roman.
> 
> Don't remember the last time I was legit happy for the rumble decision



It's a really great match. British Bulldog and HBK did some quality work in support of Flair. I think they did a Hogan angle that was pretty hype too.

Predictable...I need to look at the past winners but I think only the last 3 were easy to guess. Just as a for instance the Jericho/Sheamus one was way more hype than anyone ever gives it credit for. I remember watching it and just being like holy hell Sheamus can fucking work.

I was ok with HHH winning in a really fucked up way. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Was it that bad?



Raw is really a garbage show. Like how terribly booked Raw is and how literally no one has any real direction as Mania is coming along is just wow. Like last night was so terrible dude, Stephanie just desperate as fuck for attention and in every other segment. She really showed off some world class daddy issues in her incessant need to be front and center. They had a really good angle with Stroman/Rollins and she ruined it for me.



pat pat said:


> Couldn't have said better, and once again I am not a cena fan, but you gotta admit it, he is done better at putting over young superstars than those old part timer who come to take the glory and run away ( Hello the Rock , hello Brock, ) I really think his loss against Aj is what pushed the dude's career.
> I am still disgusted that they gave Goldberg the invincibility of Brock ( with a shitty match) instead of giving it to a new gen guy who could be the "beast" of this generation. Like a good and intense rivalry , the young wolf beat Brock, a new star is born as simple as that.



Yeah I think he's definitely a company guy in that regard but I also think and agree that he has sort of put his head in the sand in the past when the company fucks up i.e. Cena/Laurinitis on top of Punk/Bryan.

I mean ultimately my biggest issues with the part timers is that WWE doesn't know how to give conditional rubs to everyone throughout the roster. I mean the guys have to be willing to job and they don't have to, but the in ring psychology and the stories are just so fucking stupid but at the same time you're the ones signing these guys checks so put them in segments that don't completely compromise your talent. Why does Rock have to cuck Rusev if he's shitting on Big Show?

I think the Taker rub narrative is overblown and this company's ability to retcon/rehab guys is actually their biggest strength. Oldberg beating Brock doesn't bother me because Brock is going to get it back and Roman is the only viable candidate to get it anyway. Matt Riddle would be up there too if the company signed him.

People suggest Owens or Joe and they're playing on the moon with those. Nakamura would make more sense than those guys since him and Brock were supposed to have a match during Brock's NJPW run but I think Brock no showed the match.

But it's not like there's an under 30 talent that should be getting the rub either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "Because I wanna prove someone wrong" is a motivation I can get behind. That said, yeah, Drag is right. SD's had a recent upswell in quality the past 2 weeks. Probably because Rumble's coming up. And to be honest, admitting you missi it probably gives him brownie points anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm happy that they still wanna keep Dean in an elevated state, but it is disappointing that at least for the time being, Miz having a long streak is on hold. Still, I'm sure he can bounce back from it. Dude's not gonna stop being on fire from a title loss to one of their top guys.



It's hard not to. You have less stuff to watch, you can barely be on this thread since you have no idea what is going on ....you miss chatting about said wrestling, plus  at the end of the day Royal and Wrestle Mania are the big shows.


Also  I think Miz losing feels like they might give him another go as World champ. While AJ is a good champ, I still think he's weak as a heel in the WWE since he doesn't get to be a total bastard heel leader in a group. Miz would definitely get boos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw is really a garbage show. Like how terribly booked Raw is and how literally no one has any real direction as Mania is coming along is just wow. Like last night was so terrible dude, Stephanie just desperate as fuck for attention and in every other segment. She really showed off some world class daddy issues in her incessant need to be front and center. They had a really good angle with Stroman/Rollins and she ruined it for me.




Man honestly,  Steph needs to realize that her 'authority' is wearing out on people and that they don't care what she does. If she wants to be menacing then she needs to stay off tv for a while and let people stop being saturated with her presence all the time. That's what her husband's doing and it will work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I honestly don't see the hype between the alexa/becky feud. Seems to me there is no chemistry between them in the ring at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's hard not to. You have less stuff to watch, you can barely be on this thread since you have no idea what is going on ....you miss chatting about said wrestling, plus  at the end of the day Royal and Wrestle Mania are the big shows.
> 
> 
> Also  I think Miz losing feels like they might give him another go as World champ. While AJ is a good champ, I still think he's weak as a heel in the WWE since he doesn't get to be a total bastard heel leader in a group. Miz would definitely get boos.



AJ is a fine heel, he gets plenty of heat the issue is that Miz is the best heel in the world.

AJ's last promo on Cena was fire absolutely fucking crazy. If Miz gets a run then he's not doing anything until after the April show.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Man honestly,  Steph needs to realize that her 'authority' is wearing out on people and that they don't care what she does. If she wants to be menacing then she needs to stay off tv for a while and let people stop being saturated with her presence all the time. That's what her husband's doing and it will work.



Her biggest issue is that there's no physical comeuppance that can come her way and she siphs heat from everyone. HHH does the same shit but he does it like half the year then is Papa NXT the other half. 

Still she is a fucking soccer mom, she's not even a wrestler, and has no idea how to not look like a fucking geek. Why can't the women wrestlers provide the strong female roles for the show, why do we need a heel authority figure with X-Pac heat.

Legitimately this show has been about the same few people for like 20 years and Steph/HHH are those people. It's dumb as hell. Not saying Steph can't run into a good heel promo but she has been shit for so long just ruining talent with her feminist bullshit. Like why the fuck is she siphing heat from Women wrestlers?

If she's not jobbing to Sasha at Mania then the entire thing is retarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ is a fine heel, he gets plenty of heat the issue is that Miz is the best heel in the world.
> 
> AJ's last promo on Cena was fire absolutely fucking crazy. If Miz gets a run then he's not doing anything until after the April show.
> 
> ...



How about if AJ decided to cut back on his  matches? Like say the people who don't recognize a phenomenal figure don't get a phenomenal match?

I buy that. Right now it's AJ and Cena time which is fine. One question, why build that Dean vs Cena feud if nothing came of it?


Oh yeah I forget that nothing happens to her


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a really great match. British Bulldog and HBK did some quality work in support of Flair. I think they did a Hogan angle that was pretty hype too.
> 
> Predictable...I need to look at the past winners but I think only the last 3 were easy to guess. Just as a for instance the Jericho/Sheamus one was way more hype than anyone ever gives it credit for. I remember watching it and just being like holy hell Sheamus can fucking work.
> 
> I was ok with HHH winning in a really fucked up way.


I thought royal rumble winners main event mania? or at least co-main event. Sheamus won the rumble and had a 18 second match that made Daniel Bryan just as more over than ever. 

But looking back out of all the rumbles. I think the only ones I couldn't tell who would win was the rumble Edge and Del Rio won.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Can't wait for Rollins to move to smackdown and actually do some crzy shit. It's like they are wasting the guy on this shitty garbage raw show  , Owens won't move yet because he is champ and even if he loses it he will get rematches etc etc. But I know Vince would never let the like of Owens , zayn or Seth go to SD ( even tho they can't book them correctly like they have no character right now it's just unbelievable ) because he knows if SD get these guy hell they are gonna SHIT on raw even more!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I feel like Steph truly feels like she needs to be there to better the product. The difference between HHH and Steph is that HHH puts over the guys in the end and disappears an entire year. Steph disappears for about 3 weeks after a HHH lost and just starts everything over from the year before. The crowd doesn't care for her but when she does get some heat she just holds it cause no one can lay a finger on her. So in the end it helps no one because it just makes the common fan not care for her more and makes wrestlers look weak.

Now that I'm thinking about it. I hate the miz tacit where he hinds behind his girl and the other wrestler stops because they won't lay a finger on a woman. I actually hate that when they do that with any of the wrestlers now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

end the tournament now and just put this guy on the main roster.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Steph truly feels like she needs to be there to better the product. The difference between HHH and Steph is that HHH puts over the guys in the end and disappears an entire year. Steph disappears for about 3 weeks after a HHH lost and just starts everything


 Fair point, we can say what we want bout him but when hhh puts someone over he does it correctly! He did it with Bryan ( the dude butchered evolution on the same night) He puts ( with randy and Dave) the Shield  over and after that they were really at the top of the montagne, I know he is gonna have a rivalry with Rollins ( maybe he will eliminate him) lose against the dude at mania and go back to his NXT show. But steph.......... it's not even about her only , the whole show is shit. Like I thought Foley was gonna be the one to put her in her place from time tio time and give us an interesting friction but nope... [/QUOTE]


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also  I think Miz losing feels like they might give him another go as World champ. While AJ is a good champ, I still think he's weak as a heel in the WWE since he doesn't get to be a total bastard heel leader in a group. Miz would definitely get boos.



Yeah, AJ's a lackluster heel. Through no fault of his own really (he's doing the best with what he's got and is getting decent at flipping the crowd's cheers), but it is what it is. Some are hoping that his and Cena's match at RR could result in a double turn. Almost no chance of it happening, but it'd be cool.

Miz as champ would be the dopest of dope. I'm just not sure if they trust him after last time.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, AJ's a lackluster heel. Through no fault of his own really (he's doing the best with what he's got and is getting decent at flipping the crowd's cheers), but it is what it is.* Some are hoping that his and Cena's match at RR could result in a double turn*. Almost no chance of it happening, but it'd be cool.


 It would shock the whole Wrestling world and certainly make a loooooot of people watch smackdown. The last time something this huge happened was Hulk Hogan's heel turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, AJ's a lackluster heel. Through no fault of his own really (he's doing the best with what he's got and is getting decent at flipping the crowd's cheers), but it is what it is. Some are hoping that his and Cena's match at RR could result in a double turn. Almost no chance of it happening, but it'd be cool.
> 
> Miz as champ would be the dopest of dope. I'm just not sure if they trust him after last time.


I'll say this, it's not really his fault. It's the crowd's fault. They love him too much to let him do good heel work. That's why my idea to get him into heel status is to have himself cut down on the 'great' matches and pretend they don't deserve to have him be phenomenal for them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

The fact we don't know who will win the rumble>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn this the first time the women wrestlers are on the rumble cover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The fact we don't know who will win the rumble>>>


Roman will win the Rumble ......BELEE DAT!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman will win the Rumble ......BELEE DAT!


he's not in it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> he's not in it.


He isn't?

Why?


Also I just realized that Dean Ambrose was a fucking iron man last Rumble with his KO match and the Rumble match 

My bad guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't believe I'm saying this.  But I'm actually excited to see Ziggler tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He isn't?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



He's going to beat KO for the title.
The dean and ko match was a last man standing match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He's going to beat KO for the title.
> The dean and ko match was a last man standing match.


WHAT?!

Oh lawd.

Also thanks I forgot about that match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Years of being a good dude and consistently shat on has made him into a jaded old fuck
> 
> Booker put up with a lot of bullshit but it's still kind of disheartening to see him take it out on the current generation of wrestlers, him calling Sami Zayn injury prone on Raw has always stuck out to me.
> 
> Happens to the best of them though





pat pat said:


> Booker T literally got his career wasted he is salty AF right now, it's just his frustration talking for him.





Rukia said:


> He *doesn't play the game *at all.



 



WhatADrag said:


>



Thanks for breaking kayfabe Randy. You're supposed to be living in that spoopy Wyatt shed from his promos. Not playing Call of Duty. 



WhatADrag said:


> Damn aj to far back but Orton and Rollins back there too so its OK IMO
> 
> Roman stay in the center of every poster lmao



The front 4 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I miss watching wrestling but I can't give up now since I want to prove Khris wrong



What a dumb reason. Don't be stupid. Smackdown is good, watch it tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I agree with ST.  Miz is definitely getting a run after Wrestlemania.  The fans are screaming for him to get another chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

if the guy with the green smiley face shirt not front row at rumble its a flop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

That poster is so fucking stupid.  WWE is so shortsighted.  Apparently it doesn't even cross their minds to promote some of their future stars.


----------



## Ae (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this.  But I'm actually excited to see Ziggler tonight.


I don't know what happened to Ziggler, he's so boring now. Ziggler peaked when he feuded with Edge.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

GOATbeeeerg!!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 10, 2017)

They don't have their top champion in the first row or even the second one,instead they put over Roman and 3 part timers


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Ae said:


> I don't know what happened to Ziggler, he's so boring now. Ziggler peaked when he feuded with Edge.



You missed Survivor Series 2014 and the pretty hype ladder match he had with Luke Harper right after.

Not even his peak though;


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 10, 2017)

Also Undertaker looked freaking awesome 10 years ago.He never looked better


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Wonder if the poster actually has to do with the advanced ticket sales being weak? Idk I understand putting Brock/Oldberg up front, they're making a lot for the event but everything else is just dumb. 

Wonder if they'll have to give free tickets.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

@SoulTaker

WWE is in trouble aren't they?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I hope it is the year of the Miz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Ambrose and Miz getting this week's recap.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

That ref fucked up by not calling for the dq.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Shut up jbl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> WWE is in trouble aren't they?



Big events are their own draws and they see growth in certain buildings but the house show circuit is definitely hurting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Heh, starting the show off with Ambrose.  And JBL is going off on him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean going into Rumble IC its like a full circle for him.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

"I, the IC champion am entering the Royal Rumble"

..gahdammit....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Love how Miz and Maryse are dressed for a fucking funeral


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm, so the Miz is the guest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

this rumble match stack


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

"I, who want my title back am entering the Royal Rumble"

Gahdammit!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> this rumble match stack



Too bad GoldLesnar will solo everyone


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> this rumble match stack



Might have the most former world champions


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Did Dean say that he was the first from Smackdown to enter the Royal Rumble?  What about Corbin??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

this son of a bitch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

That continuity.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Heh, heh. That was pretty good. I totally forgot about the participation award thing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Dean say that he was the first from Smackdown to enter the Royal Rumble?  What about Corbin??


First Champion from Smackdown


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

This Dean/Miz feud could be sneaky legendary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Well Miz the the upper hand there for a minute.   And Ambrose stands tall at the end.    Really enjoying this heel Miz though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean the real baby face of the shield


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Man what if these Miz/Ambrose catapult each other, maybe they both get back to Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

Will Mickie show up at Smackdown tonight? or will it still be Deonna?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> What a dumb reason. Don't be stupid. Smackdown is good, watch it tonight.




Hey it's about pride mang 

but yeah I'm tired of not having stuff to watch


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Still dunno who the heel of this feud is....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Good heat from the crowd during the Miz/Dean segment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey it's about pride mang
> 
> but yeah I'm tired of not having stuff to watch



Dude, we just messing around. Not worth missing out on SD. You can skip RAW though. that shit is garbage.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Man what if these Miz/Ambrose catapult each other, maybe they both get back to Raw.


Would rather that not happen. They'll be wasted on RAW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Still dunno who the heel of this feud is....



It's the diva feud. Remember? When they were all bitchy heels?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would rather that not happen. They'll be wasted on RAW.



Most likely but they'd both get steady mic time and make more of it than Cesaro or Sami would. 

It'd be pretty terrible with the Shield teases and they'd probably flip an alignment, most likely Dean's but if it got Cesaro and Sami to SD I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

is aj a draw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Came back ............just to miss the good stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm, two skits already from SmackDown.  And the thing is I don't mind.  One was a quickie that ties into the current match and the previous one build up on a feud instead of overstaying it's welcome *cough*New Day/Titus*cough*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

Let the pigeons loose!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Why is Nikki walking to the ring in her pantaloons?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Dude, we just messing around. Not worth missing out on SD. You can skip RAW though. that shit is garbage.


Has it really gotten this out of hand ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Ring the bell!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Let them fight chants? What world have I stumbled into?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn, now this is how you build up a Divas rivalry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Not gonna lie; that scuffle was pretty damn good.

Just don't let Nikki talk and this rivalry will be choice.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Has it really gotten this out of hand ?



Steph apparently spent a good 3 minutes browbeating Sasha for no easily discernable reason. She also castrated Foley again, twice, during some "job performance review" or something, even though last I checked, they were all buddy buddy with each other.

Not sure about the rest of the show, but Steph seems to have singlehandedly destroyed parts of Raw last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Shite sharpshooter. 



Shirker said:


> Why is Nikki walking to the ring in her pantaloons?



That shit is too tight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let them fight chants? What world have I stumbled into?


yeah, I'm surprised.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> is aj a draw?



Mixed bag, he draws really well in certain regions like the Northeast he actually improves their business but in the midwest(Iowa,Kanas) not so much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

weird af how heel ziggler just getting wild pops lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not gonna lie; that scuffle was pretty damn good.
> 
> Just don't let Nikki talk and this rivalry will be choice.
> 
> ...



Man........... so ST was right that Steph is killing Raw just like during the Reign of terror? Smdh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Heel Ziggler. Me gusta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

If this was RAW. we'd still be seeing Steph belittle a poor soul in the opening promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Wonder what they're going to do with both Ziggler and Corbin as heels. You'd think Ziggler gets the first crack at Ambrose after Miz, then Corbin takes the belt?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

It's like Stephanie has to try to undo all that shit Jericho and pretty much every other important male in her life put her through on national television by projecting her superiority as a businesswomen in a heavily male profession.

Nvm the fact her chief qualification is that her father is the owner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Even 205 is better than RAW.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> weird af how heel ziggler just getting wild pops lol



Well... not that weird.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wonder what they're going to do with both Ziggler and Corbin as heels. You'd think Ziggler gets the first crack at Ambrose after Miz, then Corbin takes the belt?


Seems fair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wonder what they're going to do with both Ziggler and Corbin as heels. You'd think Ziggler gets the first crack at Ambrose after Miz, then Corbin takes the belt?


nah we good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Even 205 is better than RAW.


Noam Dar promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> yeah, I'm surprised.



plus the fight was well done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

I hope Ziggler loses and goes mental on Kalisto post-match. Like NXT Owens mental.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nah we good



Miz/Ambrose is probably going till Mania anyway. They can always do a multiman if they need to fill the spots though.



kurisu said:


> Even 205 is better than RAW.



Depends on how soon before Jack Gallagher jumps the shark and if he becomes the number 1 babyface


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz/Ambrose is probably going till Mania anyway. They can always do a multiman if they need to fill the spots though.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how soon before Jack Gallagher jumps the shark and if he becomes the number 1 babyface


Lets say Joe gets called up at Rumble and is for SD. What do you do


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Bizarrly unique chant from the crowd.

"Let's go Ziggler/Lucha! Lucha!"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Good crowd so far tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz/Ambrose is probably going till Mania anyway. They can always do a multiman if they need to fill the spots though.



If they're culminating these long feuds at Mania(which is 3 months away btw) then we should probably get 2-3 gimmick matches or matches with stipulations out of it, otherwise it'd just be a straight generic rematch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets say Joe gets called up at Rumble and is for SD. What do you do



Multiman match at Mania but probably set it up for him to keep getting the better of a babyface challenger who'd also be in that match, but there'd be so many heels and I'm not sure Joe should start as a face but you're almost forcing him to in that scenario.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Is Colony actually any good? I'm actually curious now thanks to all the ads during SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Multiman match at Mania but probably set it up for him to keep getting the better of a babyface challenger who'd also be in that match, but there'd be so many heels and I'm not sure Joe should start as a face but you're almost forcing him to in that scenario.


feel like ty would be going to sd too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Smackdown needs a face, they only have Miz and Cena. Crews and Kalisto too but they're on the lower end of the card. They need Nakamura.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If they're culminating these long feuds at Mania(which is 3 months away btw) then we should probably get 2-3 gimmick matches or matches with stipulations out of it, otherwise it'd just be a straight generic rematch.



There's only 1 PPV in February so if we're getting matches with stipulations then it's going to likely be TV cage matches


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Could easily turn aj face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Smackdown needs a face, they only have Miz and Cena. Crews and Kalisto too but they're on the lower end of the card. They need Nakamura.



Cena needs to use his pull for good and be like yo if I feud Nakamura I can get these asian markets.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Could easily turn aj face


Yeah but I'd imagine the only way they'd turn AJ Face is to turn Cena Heel in the process so there's no net gain of Faces.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

dammn the ref is asain


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

O-Oh shit..........I just realized........Ambrose called Brock lazy...... Brock in rumble...................Ambrose gonna die at the Rumble


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Heh, so Kalisto takes a win but here comes Ziggler's retaliation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I hope Ziggler loses and goes mental on Kalisto post-match. Like NXT Owens mental.


You called it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Not NXT Owens by a long shot, but I'll take it.

EDIT*
A'ight, never mind, he's goin' to town on him with a chair.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Smackdown needs a face, they only have Miz and Cena. Crews and Kalisto too but they're on the lower end of the card. They need Nakamura.


Wyatt family  American Alpha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I hope Ziggler loses and goes mental on Kalisto post-match. Like NXT Owens mental.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I hope Ziggler loses and goes mental on Kalisto post-match. Like NXT Owens mental.



Do it Dolph


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Could easily turn aj face



That's true but you can't do it to turn Cena heel though. You're not going to rock the boat on Cena yet, too much of a gamble for Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I hope Ziggler loses and goes mental on Kalisto post-match. Like NXT Owens mental.



Well played


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol, those Yes chants.   Hmm, so Ziggler will be feuding with Kalisto and Crews then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Love how SD employs 60-40 booking as opposed to 50-50 bullshit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

These yes chants.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Take that Apollo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

This is ....... too amazing. SD just wrecking shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Crowd is fucking loving this. So am I.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> These yes chants.


The crowd knows that Dolph needed a change.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

man its crazy af how blonde ziggler use to be


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> man its crazy af how blonde ziggler use to be



Well... not that crazy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

New Orleans is loving SD


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Could actually see AA losing tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

man its crazy af how blonde ziggler use to be


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Love how veteran ass Ziggler is working with Crews and Kallisto

Orton is working with Bray and American Alpha

Cena is working Corbin

All these vets working with younger guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Smackdown been lit so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

The show is almost half over.  Where are Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Could actually see AA losing tonight.


don't start this hot potato shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Love how veteran ass Ziggler is working with Crews and Kallisto
> 
> Orton is working with Bray and American Alpha
> 
> ...


AJ Style and ???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> don't start this hot potato shit


Not a fan of hot potato but they just seemed way too confident in that promo. IDK it gave me vibes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

No one because Cena is the primary face feuding him but Cena has a secondary feud with Corbin.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

tfw Natalya & Alicia Fox are the 2 longest tenured current Women Wrestlers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

A title switch wouldn't be the absolute worst thing in this feud as long as the title stayed with the Wyatts until Mania

I think WWE jumped the gun on the switch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Renee has a terrible outfit tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The show is almost half over.  Where are Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon??



Off doin' better shit than browbeating their women wrestlers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Brock back a Raw.  And despite his appearance it'll still be a 3 hour show with the majority of it going to be dedicated to Steph's shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

CENA GOAT AF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin vs. Cena lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

once u get used to that theme mix up its pretty fire


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> A title switch wouldn't be the absolute worst thing in this feud as long as the title stayed with the Wyatts until Mania
> 
> I think WWE jumped the gun on the switch


I agree. WWE defo jumped it IMO. Should have had Wyatts drop at RR then slow-build Orton/Bray for WM with Bray going over. Still fell that'll be the endgame for them though.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> A title switch wouldn't be the absolute worst thing in this feud as long as the title stayed with the Wyatts until Mania
> 
> I think WWE jumped the gun on the switch



Same. I mean, I knew the end game was the Alpha eventually getting the titles, but it seems a little fast. Not really sure where they're gonna go from here that doesn't feel awkward.

If the Wyatts get it back, lolAmericanAlpha
If The Alpha get it back, lolWyatts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Same. I mean, I knew the end game was the Alpha eventually getting the titles, but it seems a little fast. Not really sure where they're gonna go from here that doesn't feel awkward.


Usos/Revival will be the next feud for AA after they are done with Wyatts IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Keep in mind.  Alpha wasn't even supposed to be in this feud.  Ryder got hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

the fact wwe don't realize a baby face bray being a top guy could do the company wonders is sickening


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos/Revival will be the next feud for AA after they are done with Wyatts IMO.



Well, I don't mean that. I just mean the face payoff of AA finally getting the titles this soon after the Wyatts took it leaves both teams in a bit of a booking limbo, where one of them are gonna look like total chumps after the loss, no matter who wins.

I mean, yeah, not everyone NEEDS to be protected all the time (that's how you get Raw booking), but I feel like waiting a bit could've minimized the problem. Oh well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

damn they won the tag team titles on Smackdown?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the fact wwe don't realize a baby face bray being a top guy could do the company wonders is sickening



If I recall they did turn the Wyatt Family face for about a few episodes on Raw and then they were back to heels like nothing had happen.    Had that Bullet Reigns moment though when he and Bray team up.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

Baby Bray could be the next Undertaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

What would David fucking Otunga know about championship confidence?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall they did turn the Wyatt Family face for about a few episodes on Raw and then they were back to heels like nothing had happen.    Had that Bullet Reigns moment though when he and Bray team up.


Bray got hurt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What would David fucking Otunga know about championship confidence?



He's a former tag champion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What would David fucking Otunga know about championship confidence?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't remember that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Idk if I've ever found Gable to be funny outside of a few skits on NXT but his in-ring work is so fucking good that he could get to the upper mid card at minimum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bray got hurt.



That's right.  Thanks for the reminder.  Pity though that they didn't keep them face after his recovery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

I get the feeling The Wyatts take this. Not sure they'll have Randy or Bray take another pin .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk if I've ever found Gable to be funny outside of a few skits on NXT but his in-ring work is so fucking good that he could get to the upper mid card at minimum


AA needs Angle for the promos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> AA needs Angle for the promos.



Honestly would love if they got Shelton as the midcard rep or if Angle was a boss character of some sort. Would be the craziest version of Shoot Nation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

damn they getting a full length match. nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

One thing about Bray. His clotheslines always make wince. So easy to forget he's a big burly dude under all those jackets and hoodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Good back and forth match so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Actually, I think I remember their heel turn.  It was because of New Day's tomfoolery and then we got that uncomfortable skit in the swamps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly would love if they got Shelton as the midcard rep or if Angle was a boss character of some sort. Would be the craziest version of Shoot Nation.


Shelton would be dope just as well. All that wrestling ability for one group would be crazy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly would love if they got Shelton as the midcard rep or if Angle was a boss character of some sort. Would be the craziest version of Shoot Nation.


A Stable with Angle, AA and Benjamin would be so so fun. It could happen too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually, I think I remember their heel turn.  It was because of New Day's tomfoolery and then we got that uncomfortable skit in the swamps.



The ripping off TNA's PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The ripping off TNA's PPV



Yeah majority of it was wanting to out produce Hardy's work but then it turned into a wet dream for Vince with the skit ended with a bunch of black guys being chased out of a southern base swamp.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

The little mini-feuds in this match are awesome. These guys have some really crazy chemistry.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Bray vs Orton at mania it is.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Discourse in the Wyatt community.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Harper about to meet Sister Abigail.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh shit Randy is PISSED


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Heh, AA came out on top and more dissension within the Wyatts.  Also really enjoyed the match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

I get why you break up Randy/Bray but this had so much potential for both of them


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Bray said y'all settle this shit on your own.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Can we just have Luke Harper go over Bray and Randy in a triple threat match?

He's the best big man worker in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, AA came out on top and more dissension within the Wyatts.  Also really enjoyed the match.


Better than anything on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin is growing on me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

either

Randy vs Bray

Randy vs bray vs luke

randy and bray vs luke and rowan


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

Bray is wishing Erick Rowan was back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

This video package for Baron is great. Really loving this guy. Hope he has a big year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

And this is why reports about Vince doing both shows really confuses me. 

Smackdown is the easy front runner for best wrestling show of 2017


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn that 2008 Rumble was hype. I didn't even like Cena at the time but I marked the fuck out when he came out as #30


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

It's like Raw literally makes no sense and they ignore everything fans want but SD is just pure beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe Vince actually likes Smackdown more than Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

they gonna make guap in new orleans


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe Vince actually likes Smackdown more than Raw


Shane was really his favourite child all along. Steph knows this and takes out her anger on the RAW babyfaces.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WM 30 is one of my fave WMs of all time. Never have I felt so much feelz .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

I personally would've liked it if Bray made them get on their knees for complimentary Sister Abigales, but whatevs.

----------

"I was just trying to find out who La Luchadora was by going undercover!"
Bliss's bullshit is charming, even if it can get a little cringy at times


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shane was really his favourite child all along. Steph knows this and takes out her anger on the RAW babyfaces.



Steph is the dumb kid you keep busy cause you know if you leave them on their own , they'll fuck up. Shane is the trustworthy kid you know will be ok in life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

STEEL CAGE MATCH. Get hype.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss can make a threesome in heaven.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Emma is La Luchadora and the entire thing was one huge ass troll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WAIT............Why is Ellsworth with Carmella? WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

No clue where Carmella and Ellsworth is going but how fucking odd this entire thing is adds to the intrigue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

And here comes the Odd Couple.    And for some reason were are back in the Rockin 80's with the girl in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Emma is La Luchadora and the entire thing was one huge ass troll



I'd be into that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> STEEL CAGE MATCH. Get hype.


Literally the last thing anyone could have expected out of that segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol who is this wrestler? 

I like how she's going for the 1950s hair do


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's go jobber!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's go jobber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Let's go Jobber!! chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

"Let's Go Jobber" Chants. I'm dead.
I'm liking this crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Because SD



Man........things have changed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Haven't heard that chant in a long time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

that was horrid


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Ellsworth is like the one dude on the roster who should/can eat offense from a non-heavyweight woman

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Mae Young is who I thought of too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Fuck him up Mauro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

And they show the Undertraitor in his announcing his entrance in the Rumble with "old man" grunt at the end.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> that was horrid


Carmella isn't a great wrestler.  She still needs to improve.  It is asking a lot to throw her into squash matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

I really hope Bryan calls out Taker for his RAW appearance on talking smack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

SD plugging this fucking Raw segment

Fucking Taker is so old he answers to no one, fucking bullshit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Miz vs Dean vs Taker at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

But seriously what WAS that growl Taker?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella isn't a great wrestler.  She still needs to improve.  It is asking a lot to throw her into squash matches.



Nah the jobber fucked up. Carmella has had squash matches in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

REST IN PEACE.... MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But seriously what WAS that growl Taker?



RESSSSSSSSSST INNNNNNN PEACCCCEE GURGRLRUM-EHHH


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And this is why reports about Vince doing both shows really confuses me.
> 
> Smackdown is the easy front runner for best wrestling show of 2017



Here's how my brain rationalizes it.

Raw is Vince's baby, the show that everyone's eyes are on and is thus the show that represents the brand the most, so it's also the show that he micromanages and keeps an eye on the most. The A show. And while he knows what the fans want (he's proven this), he also knows that what we want doesn't always equate to dollars and happy investors, so he mucks around with the show as much as he can by adding statistics, "historic moments", social media memes and star power to give it a big feel.

When it comes to Smackdown, he probably doesn't care nearly as much. The show is the product where he signs off on all the ideas that the fans actually want on a show he believes won't get as many views or as much play as Raw, and sent a couple big guys over there just so it wouldn't completely sink and bleed money. This way he can have his cake and eat it too. He can shut these damn smarks up and also stealthily prove that always giving us what we want isn't gonna be the right way to go all the time. That ultimately, he knows best. I don't think he ever expected (or is expecting) SD to ever do better than Raw, just for it to do well enough to not die, just as it always has.

I'm probably way off base, but it's the only thing that makes sense in my head.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Honestly I like Carmella but by God she is bad in ring. Not Eva Marie levels but still...
At least she's getting experience. Still for her limitations she plays the heel role well and can only improve her n ring prowess with time (I hope)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz vs Dean vs Taker at Mania


As long as it ends with a skull crushing finale.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I really hope Bryan calls out Taker for his RAW appearance on talking smack.


Have Shane do it instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I like Carmella but by God she is bad in ring. Not Eva Marie levels but still...
> At least she's getting experience. Still for her limitations she plays the heel role well and can only improve her n ring prowess with time (I hope)


Her move set isn't dynamic enough either.  Even if these moves were crisp... That is a problem.

Carmella is good enough on the mic to have a role.  I just don't know if she will make it as a wrestler.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Here's how my brain rationalizes it.
> 
> Raw is Vince's baby, the show that everyone's eyes are on and is thus the show that represents the brand the most, so it's also the show that he micromanages and keeps an eye on the most. The A show. And while he knows what the fans want (he's proven this), he also knows that what we want doesn't always equate to dollars and happy investors, so he mucks around with the show as much as he can by adding statistics, "historic moments", social media memes and star power to give it a big feel.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's pretty much how I have it as well but mostly because I think the company is too big for him to micromanage 2-3 shows of original content. I mean he supposedly does 205 Live too, which is actually more believable tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

AJ: "Tonight is your night" *Aj's music plays*

Okay, that was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

James buddy, you're in the friendzone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Her move set isn't dynamic enough either.  Even if these moves were crisp... That is a problem.
> 
> Carmella is good enough on the mic to have a role.  I just don't know if she will make it as a wrestler.


If in ring doesn't work out she could always go back to being a valet. Possibly reunite her with Enzo and Cass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> As long as it ends with a skull crushing finale.



It will...........when Taker loses to Miz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

This show has two hours to work with and it's been doing a very good job with it's time.  How in the blue hell doesn't the E's flagship show do the same with it's three hours.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> James buddy, you're in the friendzone


What, why?  Carmella said that she would kiss him soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

dat catchphrase of teeth being knocked down people's throats


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What, why?  Carmella said that she would kiss him soon.



That's what most women say to men. 

Before they crush their very souls


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> This show has two hours to work with and it's been doing a very good job with it's time.  How in the blue hell doesn't the E's flagship show do the same with it's three hours.


This has been a quick show.  And it managed to advance several of its current storylines.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

205 is trash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

I kinda wish there were more gimmick matches. Ladder, cage, buried alive, 3 Stages of Hell type.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Here's how my brain rationalizes it.
> 
> Raw is Vince's baby, the show that everyone's eyes are on and is thus the show that represents the brand the most, so it's also the show that he micromanages and keeps an eye on the most. The A show. And while he knows what the fans want (he's proven this), he also knows that what we want doesn't always equate to dollars and happy investors, so he mucks around with the show as much as he can by adding statistics, "historic moments", social media memes and star power to give it a big feel.
> 
> ...


it was probably like this too back in the early 2000s where Raw was pure garbage but sd was must see


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I kinda wish there were more gimmick matches. Ladder, cage, buried alive, 3 Stages of Hell type.


next week is a cage match between Alexa and Becky they just said it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I kinda wish there were more gimmick matches. Ladder, cage, buried alive, 3 Stages of Hell type.


I really miss, on the go home show before a PPV, the "Pick Your Poison" stipulations where the Champion got to pick the opponent his #1 Contender would face and vice-versa as well. Sometimes they even got to make it gimmick matches. I feel it added something to a feud without having the two actually come face to face.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin's entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin has a good entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Feels like I"m looking at Doom


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

So what are we saying happens here? I'm predicting a back and forth before a Cena DQ win due to AJ. Protects both guys while also boosting the heat levels on AJ and adding spice to the feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Could be a Corbin DQ win?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

whos corbin facing? I don't see anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Could be a Corbin DQ win?


Yeah but why would AJ attack Cena? Though tbf if anyone will provoke AJ to interfere from the announce table it would be Corbin. I say Corbin pisses off AJ. AJ grabs a chair and nails whoever is closest, then brawl and anyone of the 3 could stand tall at the close of the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

going to commercials now?!

dat time management .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Damn.  Cena is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> whos corbin facing? I don't see anything


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

This smackdown has washed the taste of raw out of my mouf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

really ? Brock ?

Man I'm glad Raw at least is playing fair by just bringing in Brock


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmm, they really are acting like there could be a Corbin/AJ program at some point?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Otunga getting shat on


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This smackdown has washed the taste of raw out of my mouf.


sounds like a weekly thing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

This is a really nice little match, crowd is cheering Cena too. No gross ass face/heel misalignment issues that torpedo the entire show with a weird ass domino effect? 

SD makes this company

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

JBL's such an asshole


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

AJ Styles teaching the announcers the names f the moves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin is kicking the piss out of John Cena. Getting good heat too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

AJ pointing out Ranallo's fuck up and making it be because he's so paranoid he's scouted Corbin. Fucking character work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol, AJ correcting the commentators.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

US Open Cena making a return

AJ vs Mauro


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

AJ mocking Otunga "That could be you!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Ayyy, that 2006 Cener booking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow, got finished off with a Five Knuckle and AA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I got the whole block wishing they could go with my division but they going fishing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Corbin lost clean? Ehh. I'll allow it?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2017)

That's how you run a show. 1 appearance by the bosses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, got finished off with a Five Knuckle and AA.


that's how it should be. 

kicking out of finishers<<<<<<<<


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I like that they had an actual finish.  But it made Corbin look bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

This is ok for me. Establish that Corbin is right there with Cena because he controlled 80% of the match, create an in-story reasoning behind the fact that he lost to Cena being that he wasn't mentally on Cena's level. The dodging Cena did and the jawing that Corbin did with AJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Huh... that was abrupt. I wonder if they were told to wrap it up because of Obama's farewell address tonight.

EDIT*
Wait, I'm wrong. Apparently it ended just a bit ago. (thanks for giving me the wrong fucking time, Tumblr)
So it was just abrupt for no reason then.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like that they had an actual finish.  But it made Corbin look bad.


He still got in a ton of offence tbh and they do have to build up Cena as a legit threat to face and possibly beat AJ. Don't think this loss will hurt him too much, especially if he destroys some mid-carder next week and has a strong Rumble showing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Huh... that was abrupt. I wonder if they were told to wrap it up because of Obama's farewell address tonight.



Smackdown usually always ends on time


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm going to the gym.  I will be back for Talking Smack.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He still got in a ton of offence tbh and they do have to build up Cena as a legit threat to face and possibly beat AJ. Don't think this loss will hurt him too much, especially if he destroys some mid-carder next week and has a strong Rumble showing.



It doesn't hurt him at all to lose to Cena like that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

I want to see Talking Smack


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

It doesn't hurt him, but they could have kept his momentum going. He's still the new guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It doesn't hurt him at all to lose to Cena like that


Yeah. Cena is a Main Event level guy. Corbin is still upper Mid-Card. If anything just having the offense he had on Cena helps his stock. He loses a bit of momentum but I'm sure he'll get it back pre-Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He still got in a ton of offence tbh and they do have to build up Cena as a legit threat to face and possibly beat AJ. Don't think this loss will hurt him too much, especially if he destroys some mid-carder next week and has a strong Rumble showing.



We really need to educate people on wrestling. I'm not dissing you or this is even at you. 
But its like if a guy gets one loss hes buried or done.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Cedric is married in RL and getting cucked by Noam Dar smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Ending was meh but again nothing damaging. Not Roman Reigns levels of damaging


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

They're doing extra shit with Cedric when all he has to do is win and hes automatically over.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It doesn't hurt him at all to lose to Cena like that


I just don't like it since this was Cena's first match back.  Presumably there should be some rust.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We really need to educate people on wrestling. I'm not dissing you or this is even at you.
> But its like if a guy gets one loss hes buried or done.


Bet you there are people freaking out on reddit and WrestlingForum as we speak 
Yeah I do dislike the mentality that a wrestler can't eat a loss that some have.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

Flaccid ending, another fantastic episode though.

Becky vs Bliss in a cage should be pretty sweet.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Bet you there are people freaking out on reddit and WrestlingForum as we speak
> Yeah I do dislike the mentality that a wrestler can't eat a loss that some have.



Squared Circle is pretty high on Cena right now, so I doubt Reddit cares much, aside from some people who'll get downvoted to hell anyway.

WrestlingForum is probably suffering some posterior ailments, though, yeah.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

Ends just like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

why are cruiserweights so boring?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just don't like it since this was Cena's first match back.  Presumably there should be some rust.



He beat him in part because he's a wily veteran, shit was literally apart of the story of the match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ends just like that?



I think they just plain ol' misjudged how much time they had. Oddly paced clean win aside, the cameras usually spend more time panning through the many reactions of the wrestlers and the crowd. Tonight they just kinda... shut off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> WrestlingForum is probably suffering some posterior ailments, though, yeah.


Site is full of Rukias and Thors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2017)

Well seeing how SmackDown tends to end on time I can understand the ending.  Though hopefully we get more if they decide to continue this feud into a PPV in which Corbin can kick out of just one AA.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are cruiserweights so boring?



They're mixing good workers with good characters and making them work like everyone else as opposed to working like cruiserweights. There was a 7 minute match on Raw that had a 2 minute rest hold and like 3 high spots.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Raw has a lot of problems for sure.  You have talent like Lana openly tweeting about it being the superior show.  That's how clear the gap in quality is!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Site is full of Rukias and Thors.



Don't put Rukia in the same category as Thor, that's fucking mean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Man if they just chill with this purple shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Don't put Rukia in the same category as Thor, that's fucking mean.



Idk both are capable of having conversations until they go and become caricatures of themselves with misfires of their respective gimmicks

Really dislike the mentality that english speakers/Americans should continue to uproot their lives and work in Japan for higher card position in a work


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

This ladies and gentlemen is what a match in the 2 star range looks like


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They're mixing good workers with good characters and making them work like everyone else as opposed to working like cruiserweights. There was a 7 minute match on Raw that had a 2 minute rest hold and like 3 high spots.


I know but the problem is they aren't going full speed. I get it's dangerous but that's why people love those type of wrestlers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

What? 

Why is Fox confused? 


What?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

The beautiful Alicia fuckkkkkkk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but the problem is they aren't going full speed. I get it's dangerous but that's why people love those type of wrestlers.



I agree especially considering they're trying to get the division over. I mean they've marooned Cedric on this bullshit angle with Noam Dar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Love Tozawa but Gran Metalik is who this division needs


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Kendrick would have been a great 3rd or 4th champion for this division

Really will never understand why they didn't lead with the in-ring work then add the story as opposed to just fucking up all around


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The beautiful Alicia fuckkkkkkk


I believe that rumor about her being in this storyline because Vince thinks her name pronunciation is hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Who has a worse storyline right now? Alicia or Carmella?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

205 an extension of raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree especially considering they're trying to get the division over. I mean they've marooned Cedric on this bullshit angle with Noam Dar.


I feel if they let them go all out, casual fans will definitely fall in love with that action.

I guess I'm saying focus on their abilities and less on characters for now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I think they just plain ol' misjudged how much time they had. Oddly paced clean win aside, the cameras usually spend more time panning through the many reactions of the wrestlers and the crowd. Tonight they just kinda... shut off.


Yep that's pretty much, you nailed it. They seemed to mistake how much time they had left for the match. It started kinda late anyways.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Crazy Alicia Fox on her Tyler Perry shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

RIP my ears.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Wrestlingfourms mad as shit lmao

some dude really said "dean beat cena but corbin cant?"

lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Would the WWE have booked Strowman to eat that pin if he switched shows with Corbin?

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

crowd giving no shit to these two


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

The little white flags on the posts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Strowman has been booked stronger than Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHA  IT WILL BE MY PLEASURE TO MAKE YOU SCREAM!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestlingfourms mad as shit lmao
> 
> some dude really said "dean beat cena but corbin cant?"
> 
> lmao


Looool WF stay being a mess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

205 has the stink of Vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Seriously this is WWE's logic:

< Have cruiserweights
< Make them grapple and keep them grounded.

Herp a derp a durp.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't think Cruiserweights should be facing Cruiserweights exclusively.  Throw Swann into a match with Rusev.  Neville can face R Truth.  Etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Terrible joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

The Smackdown commissioner is alive!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Glad that's over. Now on to talking smack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 10, 2017)

Please let Neville and Swann open and absolutely fly around the ring at Rumble. Just let them go full Ospreay/Ricochet with mirror image spots and tell the story of how Swann is amazing but just can't hang with Neville.



Rukia said:


> Would the WWE have booked Strowman to eat that pin if he switched shows with Corbin?
> 
> What do you guys think?



No they'd have probably given a count out or a DQ or some other type of screwy finish, but what's understood here is that Corbin is physically superior and mentally inferior. That Corbin isn't ready for the John Cena level of guys, that's consequently why he's not destroying AJ Styles on a whim. He'd rather face AJ than Cena as well.

Baron Corbin is a far better character than Braun Stroman and he's a better wrestler too. They're both probably going to be world champions but Corbin is way further ahead of Stroman and he may never relinquish that lead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Shane ....y u so awesome?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Becky went ham holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I don't know about this cage match.  Alexa is still finding her way.  Why is the WWE putting her into so many difficult spots?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Swann vs Neville sounds fire


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Newsflash to the WWE.  Fans don't consider an eye gouge to be a dirty move.  This isn't the 1980's anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Becky sounding really heelish.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Cruiserweights should be facing Cruiserweights exclusively.  Throw Swann into a match with Rusev.  Neville can face R Truth.  Etc.



I think they should.  The Cruiserweight title should be pushed as a level that is equal to the main World/Universal titles.  It'll take time but lets face it we don't need more things that were like Rey vs Big Show and somehow believe Rey could win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

I like Shane, but that back and forth missed Bryan antagonizing both women.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Becky has been heelish this feud.  In a way, her path sort of resembles Zigglers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I like Shane, but that back and forth missed Bryan antagonizing both women.


Bryan is better on Talking Smack.  Totally agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

oh shit Mojo is set for life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Interesting segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

I like Corbin. But's only ok right now. Only thing worth noting about Corbin in 2016 is his debut and the chairs match with Kalisto.
I like Braun too. I feel myself enjoying his mic time more than Corbins.

Want neither around a title anytime soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Mojo could work with Ziggler. Overselling horseshit up the wazoo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

I know they want Mojo to succeed.  But I think he is really raw.  Without Ryder.. He belongs on NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice to learn a bit about the wrestlers themselves. Damn he played pro, got an MBA, and is wrasslin.

Keep on keeping on Mojo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

Someone tweeted that they killed Baron's momentum


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Ziggler wearing an NWO shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

what Shane does that's magnificent is that he pushes people nice and gently , adds babyface and heels a bit of criticism but he doesn't go bury mode. He balances it so fucking well it's just damn  amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what Shane does that's magnificent is that he pushes people nice and gently , adds babyface and heels a bit of criticism but he doesn't go bury mode. He balances it so fucking well it's just damn  amazing.



Nah. Brayn taking the piss is much better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

God bless this Ziggler segment guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nah. Brayn taking the piss is much better.


 I mean that's fun as hell too but it's nice to have something different like Shane. We always bitch about how HHH and Steph fuck people up on the mic yet here's a Mcmahon who doesn't do that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

Good for Ziggler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2017)

Hopefully they don't half-ass his heel run like they did his face one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Think we will get shane in the rumble?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Think we will get shane in the rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Think we will get shane in the rumble?


He shot that down immediately.  I would be scared to death of him locking up with Brock if he does enter though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


Chill would be a dope spot.



Rukia said:


> He shot that down immediately.


he did on talking smack?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah.  Renee brought it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill would be a dope spot.
> 
> 
> he did on talking smack?


Nah I just made that face because that would mean Brock vs Shane that we heard about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I just made that face because that would mean Brock vs Shane that we heard about.


No it wouldn't


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No it wouldn't



Shane costing Brock the rumble wouldn't lead to a WM match?

I mean they had set it up at Summerslam . Remember when Brock attacked Shane?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shane costing Brock the rumble wouldn't lead to a WM match?
> 
> I mean they had set it up at Summerslam . Remember when Brock attacked Shane?



He doesn't have to eliminate Brock tho. He doesn't have to eliminate anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

On Monday Night Raw.  I want Owens and Reigns to brawl backstage at some point.  And I want this to result in a stipulation for the Royal Rumble.  The stipulation being that there will be no contractual rematch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He doesn't have to eliminate Brock tho. He doesn't have to eliminate anyone.



I get what you're saying but it worries me that they'll think that people want Shane vs Brock. If that idea hadn't been planted, I wouldn't have minded a Shane appearance. I think.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Lol wtf CLB Rumble?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

So rumble is most likely
Goldberg
Undertaker
Lesnar
Kofi
Xavier
Big e
Seth
Miz
Dean
Corbin
Bray
Orton
Luke
Cesaro
Sheamus
Ziggler
Jericho
Kalisto
Apollo
R truth
Goldust
Gallows
Anderson
Big Cass
Braun
Sami
Cruiserweight???
Or
2 or 3 surprises 

Honestly top three rumble list of guys of all time ... Booking plays into the fact if it will be successful ofc


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 11, 2017)

Those 3 surprises should be 
1)Rey Mysterio 
2)Jeff Hardy
3)Cm Punk


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Don't lie so bold facedly.
> Ruins the effect.



Lol what are you? Psychic? You know if im lying or not?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Those 3 surprises should be
> 1)Rey Mysterio
> 2)Jeff Hardy
> 3)Cm Punk


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Crash holly death sad AF.
Killed himself at Stevie Richards house because his wife was filing divorce.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

RIP Crash you the best hardcore champ of all time. 





On another note, Cena just buried Corbin


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

Rip Crash 


TerminaTHOR said:


> RIP Crash you the best hardcore champ of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's not like we are not used to it, I hope Aj just beat his ass at the rumble


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Same old shit. Just when you thought a special up commer is getting a push nicely and along comes fucking Cena to stop him in his tracks


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol what are you? Psychic? You know if im lying or not?



-Psychic
-Arguing against a claim based on the evidence of past statements
-*Past statements*
-Psychic


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Shirker said:


> -Psychic
> -Arguing against a claim based on the evidence of past statements
> -*Past statements*
> -Psychic


>Things that happens when having a convo with thor


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Shirker said:


> -Psychic
> -Arguing against a claim based on the evidence of past statements
> -*Past statements*
> -Psychic



Lol what past statements??

You sound like my wife. You both know better than my own body. 

I was never a fan of Cena and Reigns and for any un deserving fuck that Vince pushes and shoves down our throats. If all of us have the same opinion, Vince wouldve ruled the world by now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lol what past statements??
> 
> You sound like my wife. You both know better than my own body.
> 
> I was never a fan of Cena and Reigns and for any un deserving fuck that Vince pushes and shoves down our throats. If all of us have the same opinion, Vince wouldve ruled the world by now



"What past statements?"
-Forum's board


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Vince needs to go and get rid of this little jimmy mentality. 

Roh and njpw have kids watching them but they still have free reigns to do anything as they please. 

If Vince is scared of his talent getting injured maybe its time for him to wake up and hire real professionals. Not those muscle freaks that doesn't know how to execute a move properly nor take a bump.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2017)

The main cause of injury is the fact that WWE wrestlers wrestle 3-4 times a week depending on the number of house shows. The schedule is rough and its why WWE has such higher injury rates then your indy promotions.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The main cause of injury is the fact that WWE wrestlers wrestle 3-4 times a week depending on the number of house shows. The schedule is rough and its why WWE has such higher injury rates then your indy promotions.


 With the brand split they can at least let the guys wrestle a little bit,  and it's not only on a wrestling standpoint. Even on the mic wwe guys are limited AF, except few guys you literally feel no passion in their voices , they are just reading stuffs.  , they let the Mix go all out at smackdown and look at the result. It's magic


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2017)

pat pat said:


> With the brand split they can at least let the guys wrestle a little bit,  and it's not only on a wrestling standpoint. Even on the mic wwe guys are limited AF, except few guys you literally feel no passion in their voices , they are just reading stuffs.  , they let the Mix go all out at smackdown and look at the result. It's magic



Oh I was just speaking about injury's, you notice most of the injury's are shoulder related which is caused by just wearing it down and not giving it time to heal.

WWE does heavily restrict their guys mic, they don't give so many opportunities to get the brass ring so to speak. I feel like this has gotten worse since DB got over so WWE doesn't have any more people get over in ways they don't want to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

They've been letting aj rest Every week basically>>>


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

They will get injured because they wrestle the same person almost every other day.

They cant catch a break and it's also mentally draining. Imagine yourself as Fat Owens and you dont have a choice but to put over Reigns on a daily basis while being the company's champ. Of course you'd break down at some point and probably injure yourself to get a long ass break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

2001 rumble was lit. Taz came in and got eliminated in like 30 seconds dude was such a flop in the E he was remembered better for his commentating.

Also wwe used to do a lot of back stage segments. They need to pick that back up


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd injure myself too if I know and the rest of the world knows that i'm a better wrestler than the other guy that gets super pushed and that i need to put over just because my boss is gay for him 

Or better yet i'll injure the other guy. Rollins is onto something when he injured Finn and Sting, i wish he'd do the same and sideline Reigns before WM.

Yeah im evil af little jimmy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Or you know they run 100 more shows a year than ROH or NJPW.

These guys are in WWE because they want to be and didn't want to be in shitty racist ass ROH or to be a Gaijin in NJPW and ride a plane for fucking 12 hours.

I mean what kind of shit is it when you're better than Tanahashi but he's getting the monster push. AJ and Nakamura went through it.

Hell Cody has the stance he does after being a millionaire and the fact he's using his WWE fame to make money. And the guys who watch every indy show hate him and find him mediocre.

Shit is such an unrealistic take on not only wrestling but life in general. Why should a person whose never tasted worldwide fame of any kind continue to kill themselves for working the minor leagues and never maximizing the bumps they take by getting the most money. It's not your family they're supporting so why have such an ignorant ass opinion. You watch for enjoyment and they wrestle to provide.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Its called pride and passion. 

Would you work for a company that would force you to sing and dance while wearing a teletubbies costume when you are known to the whole world that you're one of the best?? And WWE only offers you 200k more?? Fuck that shit. 

You'll work for a company that would force you to put over someone who doesn't even know how to suplex someone properly and stutters his lines on live tv??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its called pride and passion.
> 
> Would you work for a company that would force you to sing and dance while wearing a teletubbies costume when you are known to the whole world that you're one of the best?? And WWE only offers you 200k more?? Fuck that shit.
> 
> You'll work for a company that would force you to put over someone who doesn't even know how to suplex someone properly and stutters his lines on live tv??



It's called being a man and putting food on the table for your family.

And the 200k number is the downside guarantee, not including the royalties which are a huge point of attraction for FAs. AJ, Gallows, and Anderson have said they saw like no money from the Bullet Club stuff. Vince at least still gives his guy a cut.

Pride and passion is such a cop out when it's not your body taking the bumps. It's their decision. I mean you're talking pride and passion yet telling people they should work for crooked ass indy promotion ROH? It's not like Delirious' shit booking is critically acclaimed. 

See Jay Lethal/ Colt Cabana @ Global Wars where the entire ROH roster got made to look like shit by NJPW and the Bullet Club.

That is such a fucking mark mentality anyway. Do you think Kevin Steen with his blown out knees is getting quarterly bonuses up to 35 grand on royalties wrestling for Sinclair? No he wrestled for them to get that quarterly bonus, get some Mania checks, and drive his indy quote up if things didn't go right. Because again former WWE guys get to charge more on the indys. Cody is the biggest indy draw because his last name got him to WWE and his abilities made him a fan favorite in WWE so he makes money.

There's an entire contingent of brit wrestlers who would rather take 20k from WWE and not go to What Culture or World of Sport. You know about the wrestling business, pride, and passion than 35 year old Trent 7 who basically wrestled in one indy for like 15 years and could easily get work from those other companies? 

Just so fucking far removed from the reality of life or what these guys do for a living.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

One thing I liked about Smackdown last night is the subtle way they started planning the seeds for Corbin to be AJ's next challenger.  (Probably at Elimination Chamber.)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> One thing I liked about Smackdown last night is the subtle way they started planning the seeds for Corbin to be AJ's next challenger.  (Probably at Elimination Chamber.)



Oh but he was buried


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh but he was buried


Wins and losses do matter.  But if you can lose to anyone and still be credible.. It is John Cena.  We the fans can overlook because it has happened to the entire roster.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh but he was buried


Just like Owens , just like Rollins...oh wait 
--------------------------------
The wwe title has two thing going for it, its name is class ( unlike the shitversel championship) and its champion actually look and is treated like a Champion. The belt's look certainly has a lot to do with it tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wins and losses do matter.  But if you can lose to anyone and still be credible.. It is John Cena.  We the fans can overlook because it has happened to the entire roster.



Fuck outta here. You were basically the only one in here besides Thor on this Cena is burying Corbin kick. Stahp.



pat pat said:


> Just like Owens , just like Rollins...oh wait
> --------------------------------
> The wwe title has two thing going for it, its name is class ( unlike the shitversel championship) and its champion actually look and is treated like a Champion. The belt's look certainly has a lot to do with it tho



If Owens and Rollins don't have those matches with Cena they aren't as high on the card. I think that Owens should have won one more match or they should have waited to announce the rematch as opposed to right after the match at EC. Still only helped those guys. I mean Kevin Steen pinned John Cena clean. That should be enough.

I've maintained this line of logic the entire time, even when Magnus gave the wrestlers take on Chael Sonnen's pod, but the WWE title is the most prestigous title in the world. It doesn't matter if it's on SD and not Raw, it's the real championship. Now if WWE wanted to use the belt that Harley Race, Flair, and Dusty put on then we'd have a real throw down, but the Universal belt was never going to be higher than 3rd for me as I think the IWGP championship is in front of it as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn I need to step my skills up. I honor soultaker power to shut thor the hell up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Who wants to watch royal runblw ppvs on the network in their free time together?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Not that I am a Rey Mysterio fan or anything.  But I will never forget how Cena stuck his nose in Rey's big moment and made it about himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not that I am a Rey Mysterio fan or anything.  But I will never forget how Cena stuck his nose in Rey's big moment and made it about himself.



You talking about that episode of raw? I hated that too lmao. I personally love Rey.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You talking about that episode of raw? I hated that too lmao. I personally love Rey.


Yeah, really stands out to me man.  I don't blame Cena though.  That was an example of the WWE being tone deaf.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Are we talking about how Rey won a tournament to win a vacant title that he was never going to really hold after Punk left during MitB.

Shit is more about them picking a face for Cena to take the belt off of and even then they protected Rey by having him win it in matches then lose to Cena. If anything they made babyface Cena look like a heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, really stands out to me man.  I don't blame Cena though.  That was an example of the WWE being tone deaf.


Not really I believe they were just continuing the punk cena feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Are we talking about how Rey won a tournament to win a vacant title that he was never going to really hold after Punk left during MitB.
> 
> Shit is more about them picking a face for Cena to take the belt off of and even then they protected Rey by having him win it in matches then lose to Cena. If anything they made babyface Cena look like a heel.




Would u be down to watch a rumble ppv?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Lmao.  Wrestling Inc is calling for Corbin to get a Miz participation award next.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Would u be down to watch a rumble ppv?



Yeah probably during the weekend though. I've got a 3 day weekend for MLK so they're trying to wring me out for all I'm worth at work.

Definitely want to watch Rumble 92 with you just so you can see how epic that one was.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Jericho donated the $2,500 the family asked for and included this message.

Chris Irvine
14 hours ago

Rex was a good guy who was always good to me! Hopefully he has found peace and is with the Lord now. -CJ



Some background on Rex King.

$2500 isn't a lot for someone like Jericho but the fact he even gave it is really just, wow. Jericho is such a class act.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

I think Carmella should win a couple of more squash matches.  And then everyone associated with Smackdown (JBL, DB, Otunga, etc) should really rave about her winning streak.  And this should result in her getting a SD title match in a random episode of Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been saying that WWE needs to use winning streaks as a way of counter acting 50/50 booking and creating intrigue/believability in their matches.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll watch a royal rumble with you, Drag. I don't have shit to do today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

So it's a known thing by the talent that Raw sucks.

Rusev gonna keep getting buried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

That was my biggest disappointment this week ST.  We were almost free of Mick Foley.  Teasing his dismissal when you know that the majority of fans want it.. That just isn't right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Well he'll be off camera soon, he is going to have hip surgery, the problem is that he doesn't have health insurance to cover the surgery.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

ESPN Smackdown review.  Praise for the episode.  Criticism of the Corbin job.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> ESPN Smackdown review.  Praise for the episode.  Criticism of the Corbin job.



Corbin controlled 80% of the offense in the match.

Cena had to matador him into defeating himself.

Corbin did lose to the 5 moves of doom clean but he's Baron Corbin losing to John Cena and no one believes his character any less for losing a TV match when he's been on the main roster for like 15 months and Cena is using beating Corbin to help give him enough heat to challenge a dude whose beat him 3 times, including one time clean at a big 4.

Literally the dumbest shit to complain about. Corbin was protected throughout that match and beat himself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

_“And we all had hard times together . . . I’mma reach out right now, I want you at home to know my hand is touchin’ your hand for the gathering of the biggest body of people in this country, in this universe, all over the world now, reachin’ out because the love that was given me and this time I will repay you now. Because I will be the next World’s Heavyweight Champion on this hard time blues.” -Dusty Rhodes, 1985._

_“I’m THE guy. Roman Reigns. 3 time WWE Champ. I’m the United States Champion right now. I’m sending a message. I got two shoulders. God made ‘em broad. I’ve got one strap. I’m looking for another.” -Roman Reigns, 2016.
_
Took that from this article; 


Really crazy the difference in what it meant to be a face and what WWE produces as material for a face. It's nothing that we don't already discuss in here but it's a nice read.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Corbin controlled 80% of the offense in the match.
> 
> Cena had to matador him into defeating himself.
> 
> ...


one thing you have to admit.  That was an awesome sidewalk slam Corbin hit on Cena.  Really nice.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> one thing you have to admit.  That was an awesome sidewalk slam Corbin hit on Cena.  Really nice.



You mean the deep six 

Again I don't even get what I'd be admitting when I'm the one telling you that Corbin came out of that looking fine because Cena didn't beat him, he beat himself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

I also like that JBL was instantly more supportive of Ziggler on commentary this week.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

I want to watch the rumbles too man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

According to the most recent edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer is indicating that the WWE is desperately trying to find the next huge superstar. There is a strong belief internally that the person is not currently on the main roster as they continue scouring the globe.

Sounds like theyre giving up on roman


And cena posting more omega shit lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> According to the most recent edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer is indicating that the WWE is desperately trying to find the next huge superstar. There is a strong belief internally that the person is not currently on the main roster as they continue scouring the globe.
> 
> Sounds like theyre giving up on roman
> 
> And cena posting more omega shit lmao



Idk seems too far in line with the narrative that Roman isn't the guy but Kenny Omega is.

Sometimes the simplest answer is the answer but I really don't know if I can confidently say WWE needs to scour the globe for the next star or they just need to take the book from Vince for a little bit and see what happens.

Again if Roman is the main heel people will pay to see him get beat and will root for everyone they put up against him over him, especially if it's an indy darling. I mean how much does having a viable heel change the field for them? I mean they have 2929292910 heels and like 6 faces but the heels get more cheers and their excuse is kayfabe is dead when there are dudes getting more heel heat on this roster than anyone?

Perception is reality. Someone drops in for the show and they see the crowd shitting on Roman yeah he's a real huge star.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk seems too far in line with the narrative that Roman isn't the guy but Kenny Omega is.
> 
> Sometimes the simplest answer is the answer but I really don't know if I can confidently say WWE needs to scour the globe for the next star or they just need to take the book from Vince for a little bit and see what happens.
> 
> ...




I mean the wwe guys have a full raging boner for omega. I'm not surprised that wwe would be looking for a global star but it could also be horse shit because we see roman still winning and squashing dudes.


Roman being heel would be huge AF.
Just seems pure stubborn at this point to keep the things the same the next upcoming years


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I want to watch the rumbles too man


We gotta set up a time. How about tonight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean the wwe guys have a full raging boner for omega. I'm not surprised that wwe would be looking for a global star but it could also be horse shit because we see roman still winning and squashing dudes.
> 
> 
> Roman being heel would be huge AF.
> Just seems pure stubborn at this point to keep the things the same the next upcoming years



But it's sort of like yeah it's the most amazing match a lot of our generation has ever seen, even guys before us are really unsure if it's the GOAT match but I mean when has this company ever really cared like that?

I mean I get this is different but I think there's so many times we want this company to be different and it just can't be. Dudes can be genius innovators but when the game passes them by it passes them by. I mean I'm seeing this same shit happen with the Knicks in the NBA where Phil Jackson got injured/washed up players and is hurting the development of his new young star by putting him in bad situations. Phil Jackson is the GOAT coach but the game just isn't in a cycle he gets.

Same thing with Vince. I just don't believe that Reigns is getting anything less than what he's already been given, that he will always remain strong and on top and create the worst conversation in prowrestling.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> We gotta set up a time. How about tonight?


At which hour?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> We gotta set up a time. How about tonight?





pat pat said:


> At which hour?


You guys got the network right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

10 ET I'm watching the 2006 Royal Rumble with a friend . Lemme know if you guys will be watching it too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys got the network right?


Yeah I've got the network.



WhatADrag said:


> 10 ET I'm watching the 2002 Royal Rumble with a friend . Lemme know if you guys will be watching it too.


I'll be down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I've got the network.
> 
> 
> I'll be down.


Ight when its that time just automatically push play


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll be there


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I've got the network.
> 
> 
> I'll be down.




Its been switched to 2006 rumble. Don't look up the card or anything just go in full blind for the entire ppv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I'll be there



OK it's 2006 rumble now tho don't look up the card.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> According to the most recent edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer is indicating that the WWE is desperately trying to find the next huge superstar. There is a strong belief internally that the person is not currently on the main roster as they continue scouring the globe.
> 
> Sounds like theyre giving up on roman
> 
> ...



They actually need to build up more solid main eventers first. Stop having these old guys go over the young ones.

Bray Wyatt needs to go over Kane and Undertaker, but they dropped the ball on that. Tyler Breeze and Chad Gable are two folks I'd personally endorse for main eventers in the next 2-3 years. Call up Shinsuke and Joe as well, and give them hard pushes since they already have the experience and ability to handle that level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2017)

Okay now I'm convinced that Cena is just taking the piss.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They actually need to build up more solid main eventers first. Stop having these old guys go over the young ones.
> 
> Bray Wyatt needs to go over Kane and Undertaker, but they dropped the ball on that. Tyler Breeze and Chad Gable are two folks I'd personally endorse for main eventers in the next 2-3 years. Call up Shinsuke and Joe as well, and give them hard pushes since they already have the experience and ability to handle that level.


Tyler is mid card at best.

I see potential in Jason Jordan and chad tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Tyler is mid card at best.
> 
> I see potential in Jason Jordan and chad tho.



Well, I disagree on that, but WWE is likely to waste talent either way.

They are in the New Generation period of transitioning right now so they need to look for the more feasible solution of trying to find The GUY*S* and not THE guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 11, 2017)

I totally agree with Seto, Bray has to beat Taker and kane, he has to be the ome to end their career the boy has the talent to be the weirdo of this gen, wwe isn't gonna rely on Taker forever They have to end Taker's legend and Bray IS the man for that. But knowing wwe they won't do that , they are playing a very dangerous game, if they don't build stars right now it's gonna be very difficult for them In the upcoming 5 years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

The two aren't mutually exclusive concepts though. I mean that in a bunch of different ways because I mean you can think the company needs to find a core of guys, which is debatably what they have actually done with The Shield,Styles, pre-injury Balor, and think that Tyler Breeze isn't fit to be one of those guys.

The problem is the same though and it's that the way the product is booked and marketed is just really out of date and out of sync with the market place. 

_“And we all had hard times together . . . I’mma reach out right now, I want you at home to know my hand is touchin’ your hand for the gathering of the biggest body of people in this country, in this universe, all over the world now, reachin’ out because the love that was given me and this time I will repay you now. Because I will be the next World’s Heavyweight Champion on this hard time blues.” -Dusty Rhodes, 1985._

_“I’m THE guy. Roman Reigns. 3 time WWE Champ. I’m the United States Champion right now. I’m sending a message. I got two shoulders. God made ‘em broad. I’ve got one strap. I’m looking for another.” -Roman Reigns, 2016._

There's more than one way to be a face but I mean Reigns isn't even Dusty Rhodes level and probably never will be considering how terrible his booking is. And I'd argue you absolutely need an ace, every promotion in the world has one. The problem is just that WWE/Vince is really terrible at booking them in ways that don't compromise the entire roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

This is what people want.  Make this guy a babyface and push him to the fucking moon!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't disagree with an "ace" but the thing with that is how many times has Vince actually succeeded in his own attempts to handpick them? Cena was not the first choice as we all know, he put himself out there. The Rock is an anamoly that he has tried to make the example, and that just isn't going to work. Austin was not the first choice, he had to put himself out there and he has commented many times that the current climate is just not an encouraging environment to step up like he did to get that top spot. Bret Hart was constantly undermined as well by Vince's fetish for big muscles. Vince actually has a poor track record on choosing an "ace". 

There is no one single factor or set of factors that determine an ace, but I do think with a collective focus and some individual perspective that has a finger on the pulse of modern tastes, you can pinpoint at least a few of those factors.

As for the booking of their faces, I think that's what they struggle with because Vince has a warped idea of what a good guy is, and I think RAW shows that shortcoming in spades from what clips I've been seeing. Why should I think Enzo is the good guy? Why should I believe Rusev to be the bad guy? He's always caught in these angles where the faces are trying to get at his wife or demeaning her, isn't that a more face scenario? Reigns is just a jerkass character, he really isn't a face people wanna cheer for, and the crowds show this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, I disagree on that, but WWE is likely to waste talent either way.
> 
> They are in the New Generation period of transitioning right now so they need to look for the more feasible solution of trying to find The GUY*S* and not THE guy.


They have the guys. They don't have the booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

DDP
Ravishing Rick Rude
William Regal
Christian
The Natural Disasters
IRS
Big Dave has also speculated last week that Undertaker might be the headliner.

3 of these have been confirmed by someone else unrelated to WOR.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

I hate how the WWE seems slow to pull the plug on things sometimes.  I get it.  It isn't a good idea to be too reactionary.  But what the WWE does instead is they double down, then they triple down, etc, etc.

The Rusev/Cass thing is a good example.  Pull the damn plug!  It hasn't been good from day one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> DDP
> Ravishing Rick Rude
> William Regal
> Christian
> ...


The HOF is a joke.  It is now the Hall of Very Good.  The WWE has watered it down way too much.  They want a class every year; whether there are deserving candidates or not!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The HOF is a joke.  It is now the Hall of Very Good.  The WWE has watered it down way too much.  They want a class every year; whether there are deserving candidates or not!


that list fire af


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't disagree with an "ace" but the thing with that is how many times has Vince actually succeeded in his own attempts to handpick them? Cena was not the first choice as we all know, he put himself out there. The Rock is an anamoly that he has tried to make the example, and that just isn't going to work. Austin was not the first choice, he had to put himself out there and he has commented many times that the current climate is just not an encouraging environment to step up like he did to get that top spot. Bret Hart was constantly undermined as well by Vince's fetish for big muscles. Vince actually has a poor track record on choosing an "ace".



I think there's a bit of a misunderstanding of the ace concept or rather a misappropriation. I'm not saying that it has to be the guy he picked I'm saying it's a character archetype that every promotion feeds off of.

I mean yeah Austin wasn't the first choice but Vince didn't give a darn because he needed to win the wars so he was going with the hothand all the way around. He went from that to business collapsing in 2002 to business picking up when he found a new superman to book in Cena. I mean yeah Cena wasn't the first choice but out of necessity he went to him and now he sees the value in having the sustainable model of Hogan as opposed to a Rock or Austin who only put in like 3.5 years of main eventing.

Cena is a net profit of like 50k to every show he's on and works house shows. Point being that just as a standard model of business we know that having an ace works.

Naito is more popular than Okada but they push Okada to the point where people are hating on the guy just for going over Omega and Naito. I mean the entire point of Okada's story is that he's supposed to be the unbeatable ace after Tanahashi basically did the same thing. But the devil is in the details.

Tanahashi could drop a fall here and there in a G1 or just had it understood that big match Tanahashi is stronger than his base.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There is no one single factor or set of factors that determine an ace, but I do think with a collective focus and some individual perspective that has a finger on the pulse of modern tastes, you can pinpoint at least a few of those factors.



There is a single factor to determine an ace. Whoever draws the best gets the booking behind him or rather whoever draws the best in that role gets the booking. The point is the money and the houses the guy draws. This is why everyone wanted to be on Hogan's shows instead of Savage or Warrior's show when they did the A-team and B-team touring.



Seto Kaiba said:


> As for the booking of their faces, I think that's what they struggle with because Vince has a warped idea of what a good guy is, and I think RAW shows that shortcoming in spades from what clips I've been seeing. Why should I think Enzo is the good guy? Why should I believe Rusev to be the bad guy? He's always caught in these angles where the faces are trying to get at his wife or demeaning her, isn't that a more face scenario? Reigns is just a jerkass character, he really isn't a face people wanna cheer for, and the crowds show this.



This is more about the sophistication of the market place. They act like kayfabe being dead is the problem when it's the simplistic archetypes that they themselves can't properly convey in a way that provides entertainment and isn't totally stupid. I mean Rusev is the best example of this where you have Reigns basically ruining his wedding, insulting his mother, and beating him merciless because Rusev is foreign and rejects a country that rejected him based on his flag.

And that's the problem, they try to write simplistic stories for kids and act like this is a marketplace where kids don't understand why the good guys are fighting each other, or why this character has a shades of grey type of motivation. In a world with Pixar movies, the golden age of TV, and just a general rejection of network TV tropes they just don't get how to evolve with the time.

Even the faces that people like don't have proper character motivations that make sense. Sami Zayn is the underdog from the underground but his character is largely based on Kevin Owens. He's supposed to be an honorable baby face but he accepts moral victories over Braun Stroman at PPV and on camera but then lists his displeasure for the insulting 10 minute stipulation when there's less eyes on him?

So yeah I think that the character development is probably a bigger issue as a whole than their incessant need to artificially create their guy. They have a core of guys they obviously protect more than the rest and that they push for about 8 months out of the year before relying on their known draws. The problem is that Roman being at the top creates a negative trickle down effect on the entire thing and detracts from everyone.



Rukia said:


> The HOF is a joke.  It is now the Hall of Very Good.  The WWE has watered it down way too much.  They want a class every year; whether there are deserving candidates or not!



Meltzer puts a class of HOFers in every year too...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm a watch the mid season finale of lucha underground soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

if u wanna cry


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Come on guys.  I didn't deserve a response for that HoF post.  That was just a hot take.  

Have we figured out the start time for this UK Tournament?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> if u wanna cry


I love the Daniel Bryan/Alexa Bliss backstage segments.  They really hammer home how small Alexa  is.  Unlikely to happen.  But I would love to see a babyface Alexa managed by Daniel Bryan someday.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think there's a bit of a misunderstanding of the ace concept or rather a misappropriation. I'm not saying that it has to be the guy he picked I'm saying it's a character archetype that every promotion feeds off of.
> 
> I mean yeah Austin wasn't the first choice but Vince didn't give a darn because he needed to win the wars so he was going with the hothand all the way around. He went from that to business collapsing in 2002 to business picking up when he found a new superman to book in Cena. I mean yeah Cena wasn't the first choice but out of necessity he went to him and now he sees the value in having the sustainable model of Hogan as opposed to a Rock or Austin who only put in like 3.5 years of main eventing.
> 
> Cena is a net profit of like 50k to every show he's on and works house shows. Point being that just as a standard model of business we know that having an ace works.



They are suffering from a shorthand in the main event on both brands, and their business is going down as I recall. The "ace" I believe will be someone that naturally is elevated about the rest of the main event, yet how many times has this happened for Vince to shut it down? As I stated, his past 'aces' have not been his first choice. They had to push back against this obstinance.



> Naito is more popular than Okada but they push Okada to the point where people are hating on the guy just for going over Omega and Naito. I mean the entire point of Okada's story is that he's supposed to be the unbeatable ace after Tanahashi basically did the same thing. But the devil is in the details.
> 
> Tanahashi could drop a fall here and there in a G1 or just had it understood that big match Tanahashi is stronger than his base.



I wasn't aware of that, but Okada generally gets really good reception for his matches on average and draws exceptionally well and does well with crowds doesn't he? So it's not exactly a Roman Reigns situation.



> There is a single factor to determine an ace. Whoever draws the best gets the booking behind him or rather whoever draws the best in that role gets the booking. The point is the money and the houses the guy draws. This is why everyone wanted to be on Hogan's shows instead of Savage or Warrior's show when they did the A-team and B-team touring.



Hmm that's something that reveals itself after the fact. Hogan got the notice of Jr. after his appearance on Rocky, at least for his entertainment skills, and before then he was already a draw.



> This is more about the sophistication of the market place. They act like kayfabe being dead is the problem when it's the simplistic archetypes that they themselves can't properly convey in a way that provides entertainment and isn't totally stupid. I mean Rusev is the best example of this where you have Reigns basically ruining his wedding, insulting his mother, and beating him merciless because Rusev is foreign and rejects a country that rejected him based on his flag.
> 
> And that's the problem, they try to write simplistic stories for kids and act like this is a marketplace where kids don't understand why the good guys are fighting each other, or why this character has a shades of grey type of motivation. In a world with Pixar movies, the golden age of TV, and just a general rejection of network TV tropes they just don't get how to evolve with the time.



Well, Vince is the final say and he is a man from a very different time where this kind of booking used to work. It makes no sense to do it now when WWE is arguably an international product, or seeking to be.



> Even the faces that people like don't have proper character motivations that make sense. Sami Zayn is the underdog from the underground but his character is largely based on Kevin Owens. He's supposed to be an honorable baby face but he accepts moral victories over Braun Stroman at PPV and on camera but then lists his displeasure for the insulting 10 minute stipulation when there's less eyes on him?
> 
> So yeah I think that the character development is probably a bigger issue as a whole than their incessant need to artificially create their guy. They have a core of guys they obviously protect more than the rest and that they push for about 8 months out of the year before relying on their known draws. The problem is that Roman being at the top creates a negative trickle down effect on the entire thing and detracts from everyone.



I agree on both points.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rey Mysterio!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn joey ryan was dating Alison Tyler


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn I ain't seen John Morrison in a min.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I love the Daniel Bryan/Alexa Bliss backstage segments.  They really hammer home how small Alexa  is.  Unlikely to happen.  But I would love to see a babyface Alexa managed by Daniel Bryan someday.



Watching Daniel and Bliss argue is like seeing a tired uncle have to deal with his perpetually angry niece. It's never not hilarious seeing their interactions. Daniel has good chemistry with just about everyone he has promo time with, but next to him and the Miz, his and Bliss's have to be the best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

- As noted, Dave Meltzer reported in the that ROH officials expect Kyle O'Reilly to be heading for WWE. O'Reilly lost the ROH Championship to Adam Cole at Wrestle Kingdom 11 last week, and his ROH contract had expired before that show. O'Reilly's profile has been removed from the ROH roster page . It should be noted that Raymond Rowe, who is also expected to be WWE bound, remains on the roster page.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

RIP Crash  

Also shut up Thor .

Cena deserves everyone's praise. He's put on solid matches, and put over talent.

No I'm not saying this cause he jobbed to Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I've got the network.
> 
> 
> I'll be down.





pat pat said:


> I'll be there



in 20 mins just press play for rumble 06


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Yea I'm still down for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

My cousin's been telling me to check out Kenny Omega at WK . Was it that good?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

9 mins


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn you guys.  OKADA WAS IN THE MATCH TOO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

"There have been some changes made in WrestleMania plans as noted in recent weeks, with the major thing being that the proposed Undertaker vs. John Cena match is off the boards."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Taker not wrestling Strowman, Cena, or challenging for the title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

If you lost to the 5 moves of doom clean with no kind of resistance then its called a BURIAL. Thats what happened to Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

They are saving Cena's next title win for Wrestlemania.  Losing to AJ for a year straight before finally breaking through is a good story.  (If that is the direction they are considering.)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rumble time!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Cena vs edge

Legendary feud on this card


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Its time!! Its time!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Might be getting taker vs dean at mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Let's see if this cruiserweight division over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Might be getting taker vs dean at mania



what makes you say this?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Smackdown numba one announcah!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Funaki a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what makes you say this?


Reports say taker not facing cena nor Braun nor challenging for a title

Dean would have nothing else going in for mania except the ic ladder match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean hitting Taker with the lunatic lariat would look so terrible it will send tears to our eyes


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Kid Kash finisher was sick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Sexy ass women


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sexy ass women


Candice is fire.
Oh lawdy lawd Its thickie mickie and Trish. Muh dicc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn joey styles on the mic


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Candice is fire.
> Oh lawdy lawd Its thickie mickie and Trish. Muh dicc.


Man Trish is so fucking sexy jesus


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Wasn't Matt hardy fucking ashley


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't Matt hardy fucking ashley


Yea. he was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

This was horrible lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

God all the divas have big titties


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> God all the divas have big titties


Rofl it was a requirement at the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh god JBL/Boogeyman....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Imagine paying to go see this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

He had to eat all those worms just to get released later the year


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP Crash
> 
> Also shut up Thor .
> 
> ...



the only praise that Cena deserves is that he has become a hollywood star. but i still dont give a shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Lmao was that Shelton real mom


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Vince just living life 

How wasn't his wife pissed


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Lmao I don't think that was his mama. 

Vince living the dream.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Royal Rumble already??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Reports say taker not facing cena nor Braun nor challenging for a title
> 
> Dean would have nothing else going in for mania except the ic ladder match



That's odd. Maybe Sting will come in rumble and cost Taker 

wishful thinking


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Dolph with a bunch of nerds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> the only praise that Cena deserves is that he has become a hollywood star. but i still dont give a shit



then why you crying over Cena AAing Corbin?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Royal Rumble already??


What type of silly shit is it to not have rumble the main event


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

oh god the spirit squad...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Holy shit hhh at number 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

Everyone should be prepared for a lot of Cena.  I think he is a dark horse candidate to win the Royal Rumble this year.  It could be a double duty show for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn bemiot last rumble?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What type of silly shit is it to not have rumble the main event


this event my end up succin lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Hhh look funny looking with long hair


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

simon dean oh god. rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> this event my end up succin lol


Never seen this.

This the start of the dead years of wwe.
Lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Simon dean lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then why you crying over Cena AAing Corbin?



no one's crying about Cena AAing Corbin

we are upset because Corbin is a future main eventer and got buried by Cena just like the rest of the fam





WM34 font looks so gay. its like an awful giveaway that Charlotte might be main eventing that shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Why don't pycosis have a mask


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

I just watched the Mahal/Cass match again from Monday.  And I know people have high hopes for Cass as a single's competitor.  But he has a long way to go.  He looks really raw to me.  I compared him to Test a few weeks ago.  And he has a long way to go until he is at Test's level.

We have been talking about Corbin all week.  Corbin is way ahead of Cass as far as his in ring work is concerned.  He is probably even better on the mic (I have seen Cass struggle without Enzo).

And the Empire Elbow sucks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Ric straight up grabbing HHH by the dicc. What the fuck??


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Never seen this.
> 
> This the start of the dead years of wwe.
> Lmao


I saw it years ago. I don't remember the Rumble being in the middle of the fuckin show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just watched the Mahal/Cass match again from Monday.  And I know people have high hopes for Cass as a single's competitor.  But he has a long way to go.  He looks really raw to me.  I compared him to Test a few weeks ago.  And he has a long way to go until he is at Test's level.
> 
> We have been talking about Corbin all week.  Corbin is way ahead of Cass as far as his in ring work is concerned.  He is probably even better on the mic (I have seen Cass struggle without Enzo).
> 
> And the Empire Elbow sucks.



Empire Elbow


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WHY THE FUCK IS THE COACH IN THE ROYAL RUMBLE??!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I saw it years ago. I don't remember the Rumble being in the middle of the fuckin show.


If you're up after this ppv my friends and I watching another rumble


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If you're up after this ppv my friends and I watching another rumble


Sure, it'll still be early for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> no one's crying about Cena AAing Corbin
> 
> we are upset because Corbin is a future main eventer and got buried by Cena just like the rest of the fam
> 
> ...



Dude, Smackdown only had less than 12 minutes to even do the match. Cena AAing was in part because they like to finish up on time.

Not even Cena's fault there . Plus as ST said, Corbin didn't just get rekted. He made Cena worry . You're overreacting.

Cena in 2016 proved he's in a position where he is willing to put people over now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Kane look like a seriel killer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sure, it'll still be early for me.


Might be watching 2000 rumble after this ppv


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Who tf is this


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Here comes sideshow bob.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THE COACH IN THE ROYAL RUMBLE??!



If Coach was 10years younger today, he would've made Roman his bitch.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude, Smackdown only had less than 12 minutes to even do the match. Cena AAing was in part because they like to finish up on time.
> 
> Not even Cena's fault there . Plus as ST said, Corbin didn't just get rekted. He made Cena worry . You're overreacting.
> 
> Cena in 2016 proved he's in a position where he is willing to put people over now.



Cena is not sincere in putting people over. He hates Corbin, AJ, Dean and Ziggler.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Chris beniot!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

You might be right.  I still can't believe that he said he had no respect for AJ at the contract signing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2017)

toothless aggression bitches


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Why they do my boy Booker like that?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

BOOKER LMAOOOO


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Weak reaction for Tatanka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

That no reaction by the crowd lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh nevermind they're giving him chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

This roster so trash why didn't I realize this in 2006?

Video games were fire tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Why Eugene get a bigger reaction than Tatanka?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This roster so trash why didn't I realize this in 2006?
> 
> Video games were fire tho


Lmao MNM, Trever Murdoch and Eugene. The games were definitely better than the product here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Animal>>>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought that was undertaker after rest in peace.... Mmmmm


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao MNM, Trever Murdoch and Eugene. The games were definitely better than the product here.


Surprised Eugene had lasted so long.

Trevor murdoc fat ass


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Man wtf is King even talking about? His jokes are weak here. I miss heel king. Also where the fuck is JR?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rvd coming in made shit lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Nooo Animal!

RVD sure woke the crowd up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Orlando Jordan is trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Delete delete


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This roster so trash why didn't I realize this in 2006?
> 
> Video games were fire tho


Some of the names you guys are listing showcases how much talent will be in the Rumble this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn what if this happens at 2017 rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Some of the names you guys are listing showcases how much talent will be in the Rumble this year.


Exactly you're gonna have fun


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

my boy hbk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Chris masters only 32 being him back wwe


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn what if this happens at 2017 rumble


He done. Don't do this to me.

Chris Masters oh boy!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Rip vicesra


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

RIP Viscera. Pour one for the dead homies.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

Shelton with his nasty ass mama.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

That mama gimmick was stupid


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena is not sincere in putting people over. He hates Corbin, AJ, Dean and Ziggler.



How do you know this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Legends not getting respect lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Legends not getting respect lmao


No love for Goldust either. smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

RKO eliminated beniot out his last runble


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> RKO eliminated beniot out his last runble


Beniot wasn't in the 07 rumble?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

Damn shane


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Beniot wasn't in the 07 rumble?


Damn u right  no cm punk


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2017)

sweet ass tag teamin from rey and rvd.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Crowd is happy as fuck that HHH is gone. LMAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Lmao why this not the main event


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Cena fucked Mickie>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Might jack off to wwe diva pictures tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena fucked Mickie>>>


Poor Kenny. He'll never get over that NTR.


WhatADrag said:


> Might jack off to wwe diva pictures tonight


loooool I wanna tittyfuck Lita.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Kenny. He'll never get over that NTR.
> 
> loooool I wanna tittyfuck Lita.


Bro  those clips from the live sex show


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena fucked Mickie>>>


Wouldn't you too?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Wtf they went nuts with Cena's entrance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How do you know this?



just watch Cena's promos how he makes trash out of this people.



i miss Trevor Murdoch that semi fat ass can fly in the ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Dog litas titties 

How dont she got a man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

How wwe cuck Matt like this lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Edge been kicking cena ass the entire match lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Edge been kicking cena ass the entire match lmao


smh I already know how this gon go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

OK THAT WAS SOME LOL CENA WINS SHIT


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

the boos have already started for Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

How tf is mark henry the main event of the royal rumble what type of universal mode type shit is this


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

This ain't the three six mafia song


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

my boy mizark.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How tf is mark henry the main event of the royal rumble what type of universal mode type shit is this


Yeah I know, this some fantasy booking bullshit the AI does in the game. looool


WhatADrag said:


> This ain't the three six mafia song


he didn't have it at first.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2017)

listen to King sucking Cena's dick and telling us he overcame all 29 other men


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Rumble 2000 in 20 mins at the dot


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rumble 2000 in 20 mins at the dot


Aight. Hopefuly it makes up for the 06 rumble. rofl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aight. Hopefuly it makes up for the 06 rumble. rofl.


That was pure shit lmao

Rumble 2017 already better and hasn't happened yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Posters every where. You have one today they take itit

Damn kurt pre you suck chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Taz little as shit lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Dudleys vs hardyz nice


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

hold up what time are you at? also yeah tazz is a little fucker. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Teddy long the ref lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> hold up what time are you at? also yeah tazz is a little fucker. lol


Hardyz vs dudlyz started


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Okay. Guess I'll skip Angle vs Manlet Tazz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Taz a Manlet as hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Never knew they did TV events at Madison square garden they don't anymore


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Lmao I'm undefeated


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

yeah I don't know why they stopped doing eps at MSG.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol this wild


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Jackie a freak.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

That ass she got on her man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Damn Jericho the ice champ. 17 years later he gonna be hanged inside a cage


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That ass she got on her man


big booty and giant tiddies. You shoulda seen when her top came off at Capital Carnage 98.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2017)

GAIL KIM vs. ASUKA  at Takeover???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> big booty and giant tiddies. You shoulda seen when her top came off at Capital Carnage 98.


I have that video and the video where hhh tells a fan to show her titties



TerminaTHOR said:


> GAIL KIM vs. ASUKA  at Takeover???




Asuka is in a final four way match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

The rock powerful AF DAMN


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I have that video and the video where hhh tells a fan to show her titties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, good. You have great taste my friend.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Lol, the refs trying to talk Asuka out of it and chasing her through the parking lot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Good, good. You have great taste my friend.


Which era of women you think the sexiest?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Stephanie n hhh been doing this shit for 17 years


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

I do want to to know why they are making Asuka look like such a chump.  Royce and Billie are okay.  But Asuka embarrassed a better version (Dana and Emma) almost immediately after joining NXT.  This is beneath her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Classic hhh theme


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Which era of women you think the sexiest?


Hard to say. Probably 98-04.



WhatADrag said:


> Stephanie n hhh been doing this shit for 17 years


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

This is when hhh got nails stuck in his leg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hard to say. Probably 98-04.



I'd stretch that to 06 tbh. Mickie, Brooke Adams, and Layla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

good ass match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Concussion era


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'd stretch that to 06 tbh. Mickie, Brooke Adams, and Layla.


thickie mickie was


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

They should have a mitb at madison square garden


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

King embarrassed his son grand master sex say


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Grand master sex say
Rawkishi


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Rikishi crazy over here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Literally can't go a rumble without dead wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

3 dead people back to back to back

Test look like big cass

My sides lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Omfg 4 dead guys in a row


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Gangrel a dead character so I'm count that as 5


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

The royal rumble of the dead


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Gangrel a dead character so I'm count that as 5


Gangrel is dead??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gangrel is dead??


No lol I'm just saying his character based on one lmao

But man this more trash than 06. People who wanna praise the attitude era so much need to go back and watch this shit. 2000 was a shit year.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

i misread


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No lol I'm just saying his character based on one lmao
> 
> But man this more trash than 06. People who wanna praise the attitude era so much need to go back and watch this shit. 2000 was a shit year.


I don't know this royal rumble isn't that great but its not a reflection of the year 2000, you'd have to watch it weekly to gauge it better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know this royal rumble isn't that great but its not a reflection of the year 2000, you'd have to watch it weekly to gauge it better.


Wrestlemania 2000 was trash too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestlemania 2000 was trash too.


Again you can't just go off of 2 ppvs to judge an entire year. Backlash, Judgement Day, Fully Loaded, Unforgiven, No Mercy etc were great PPVs. Not to mention the weekly programming was more engaging than it is nowadays. At least for RAW.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Ah Godfather will always be a favorite of mine.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2017)

Godfather was over as fuck back then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

_Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter_

Plans can always change but several top  Superstars are in the current "Terry Taylor class" at the  Performance Center, which is the class that grooms talents who are being considered right now for "somewhat imminent" sports on WWE's main roster.



According to The Wrestling Observer, Superstars who are in the current class are TM-61, Hideo Itami, Kassius Ohno, Elias Samson, Tye Dillinger, Alexander Wolfe, Andrade "Cien" Almas, NXT Tag Team Champions Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa and NXT Champion Shinsuke Nakamura.

The next group under the current class, which aren't considered to be somewhat imminent but are the ones who will be moved up to the next class when top talents are called up, are The Authors of Pain, Roderick Strong, Dan Matha, Blake, Murphy, The Revival, Riddick Moss, Tino Sabbatelli, Aleister Black (Tommy End), Killian Dain (Big Damo) and Oney Lorcan.

Regarding a call-up for Bobby Roode, his deal is different and he doesn't train at the WWE Performance Center. The Observer adds that the same may go for Samoa Joe, Eric Young and Austin Aries, which means they wouldn't be in the classes.

-------------
John Cena vs. The Undertaker is no longer in the works for WrestleMania 33, according to a new report by The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. The match was nixed after Vince McMahon changed his mind.



There's been speculation on The Undertaker challenging for a title at WrestleMania but as of this week, he is not scheduled to challenge for the  Title or the WWE Universal Title. There's also been speculation on Taker vs. Braun Strowman but that match is not in the works, at least as of this week.
It was also noted by The Observer that there will be six or seven major main event level singles matches on the show this year, not including the women's or cruiserweight matches. Kevin Owens vs. WWE United States Champion Chris Jericho looks like it's happening but top Superstars without singles matches include Cena, current WWE Champion AJ Styles, Roman Reigns, current WWE Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose and the returning Finn Balor. No word yet on plans for Ambrose and the Intercontinental Title but he could end up defending in another multi-man match, perhaps a ladder match.

Regarding the RAW Women's Title, the match has not been decided on but Charlotte defending against Nia Jax, Sasha Banks and Bayley in a Fatal 4 Way is in the works. Bayley vs. Charlotte in a singles match has been expected but the Fatal 4 Way is the current proposed match.

The  card is not finalized but the key locked-in matches remain - Big Show vs. Shaquille O'Neal, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar vs. Bill Goldberg, which The Observer speculates will be the main event.


-------------


While the  card is not finalized,  officials have had talks about bringing current  Superstar Samoa Joe to the main roster and have him in one of the top few matches on the show.

here's been a lot of speculation, with no confirmed reports, on Joe possibly debuting in the 30-man Royal Rumble main event later this month and that seems like the perfect time to debut him. Joe only worked a dark match at the recent NXT TV tapings from Full Sail, which means he likely won't appear on NXT TV before the Rumble.

According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, officials are looking at giving Joe a "monster push" if they bring him up for the WrestleMania 33 match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

Honestly some of the year 2000s weekly eps of raw and smackdown shit all over that rumble. Like the episode where they teased Jericho getting the world title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Honestly some of the year 2000s weekly eps of raw and smackdown shit all over that rumble. Like the episode where they teased Jericho getting the world title.


I remember that. Classic.

But overall current era is better than attitude era.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I remember that. Classic.
> 
> But overall current era is better than attitude era.


Depends on what part of the attitude era you're talking about. I still prefer 1997 and 2000 over the current era. Early 2001 shits on current era badly too. Just way more shit going on and more intensity put into the feuds.

98 was pretty good too, 99 kinda sucked tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Depends on what part of the attitude era you're talking about. I still prefer 1997 and 2000 over the current era. Early 2001 shits on current era badly too. Just way more shit going on and more intensity put into the feuds.
> 
> 98 was pretty good too, 99 kinda sucked tho.


True. But I just feel like people get stuck in the fact that yeah the main event guys will most likely never be topped during that time. But other than that the attitude era isn't perfect at all. I sat back the other day to watch a episode of Raw from then. I'm not shitting you... Every match had a run in or DQ. But it's not like the crowd cared because Rock, Austin, Undertaker, DX around just doing the most wild shit in segments, with the girls just standing around being naked.

2001 was pure fire tho.

But in general for attitude era
Main Event>
random ass segments>>>
Tag division between E&C Hardyz and Dudleyz


I still say Ruthless Aggression my favorite.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

This era for sure is not perfect in anyway. I'm just a sucker for wrestling matches. And this is one of the best rosters ever for that and the ring work shows. But too bad Vince has lost his mind and booking skills because just imagine if we didn't have rematches every week and actual interesting build up to matches or no silly 50/50 booking between guys??? That just adds on to the momentum of these great matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> True. But I just feel like people get stuck in the fact that yeah the main event guys will most likely never be topped during that time. But other than that the attitude era isn't perfect at all. I sat back the other day to watch a episode of Raw from then. I'm not shitting you... Every match had a run in or DQ. But it's not like the crowd cared because Rock, Austin, Undertaker, DX around just doing the most wild shit in segments, with the girls just standing around being naked.
> 
> 2001 was pure fire tho.
> 
> ...


Yeah there aren't great workers from that era except Bret, HBK, Beniot , Austin pre-neck injury and a few others but they more than made up for it with feuds and the overall atmosphere of the shows. The run-ins and DQs were how they protected the talent back then instead of the 50/50 booking we get now. We just get one shitty way of booking in place of another is all.

Still don't think you've seen the best of what the era has to offer. I'd recommend mid 1997 to WM14. There aren't many or really any interference or DQs there and the wrestling is better than when Russo started to really dominate the product in 98 and 99.



WhatADrag said:


> This era for sure is not perfect in anyway. I'm just a sucker for wrestling matches. And this is one of the best rosters ever for that and the ring work shows. But too bad Vince has lost his mind and booking skills because just imagine if we didn't have rematches every week and actual interesting build up to matches or no silly 50/50 booking between guys??? That just adds on to the momentum of these great matches.


It would be near perfect but only if they were allowed more freedom too to go with those build ups.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah there aren't great workers from that era except Bret, HBK, Beniot , Austin pre-neck injury and a few others but they more than made up for it with feuds and the overall atmosphere of the shows. The run-ins and DQs were how they protected the talent back then instead of the 50/50 booking we get now. We just get one shitty way of booking in place of another is all.
> 
> Still don't think you've seen the best of what the era has to offer. I'd recommend mid 1997 to WM14. There aren't many or really any interference or DQs there and the wrestling is better than when Russo started to really dominate the product in 98 and 99.
> 
> ...


I don't remember 97 like that. But 98 and 99 was pretty much over the place. 2000 was good. 2001 was my personal favorite because that's when all of wrestlers with skill started to come in from wcw/ecw and what not. Then it broke out into ruthless aggression. then around 2005 WWE was pure trash besides the top guys. Then the summer of punk and daniel changed things into now where we value wrestlers in ring skills.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

Our era has the potential to be the greatest ever!!! Really.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

It has become cool to root for Ziggler again.

I think this character transformation has been planned for a long time.  And I think the Smackdown writing team started planting the seeds a long time ago.  I love how gradual it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2017)

When is the Rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When is the Rumble?


Two weeks from Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

This generation of wrestlers not doing drugs and drinking>>>
playing video games instead>>>>

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

I think most of the modern wrestlers seem pretty likable.  A lot less assholes in this crop.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This generation of wrestlers not doing drugs and drinking>>>
> playing video games instead>>>>


That's why I love them lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

It's instead of worrying about these guys popping pills taking needles drinking hard af they just playing games chillin having convos watching anime and I love that. Our generation of wrestlers won't all be dead like the 90 guys are.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It's instead of worrying about these guys popping pills taking needles drinking hard af they just playing games chillin having convos watching anime and I love that. Our generation of wrestlers won't all be dead like the 90 guys are.


Dude


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah, it would be fucking great if they still had the hardcore title.  And like occasionally 100% unannounced at like 2 in the morning there would just be some massive brawl for the hardcore title on the WWE network.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Trish had a short reign.


And holy smokes.  Women took bumps like that back then?  I guess I have forgotten.  WWE has made me soft.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, it would be fucking great if they still had the hardcore title.  *And like occasionally 100% unannounced at like 2 in the morning there would just be some massive brawl for the hardcore title on the WWE network.*


 you made my night with just your idea


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

I didn't think of it.  I heard some people talking about in on a podcast.  But yeah.  I think it would be really cool.

You know.  The WWE likes to claim that a women's revolution is going on.  But isn't that all just so that they can make a nice sound bite?  Women used to occasionally have matches with men.  And they would sometimes win.  Women have even held the Intercontinental title.  I think Lita, Trish, Ivory, Chyna, etc were the real women's revolution.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 12, 2017)

big titties. face like oatmeal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2017)

Galloway done with TNA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Two weeks from Sunday.



Thanks brah 



WhatADrag said:


> This generation of wrestlers not doing drugs and drinking>>>
> playing video games instead>>>>



Honestly that's good. I kinda don't want to hear about wrestlers trying to be all damn macho only to end up dying at the age of 40 or 50.

Only one that's a heavy drinker is Ambrose


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2017)

Brooke Tessmacher is back on Impact.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2017)

Jade is beautiful. and Natural


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

I can totally imagine that Fatal Four Way Raw Women's title match at Wrestlemania.  I have mentioned this before.  The WWE likes to squeeze a lot of women into Wrestlemania matches.

It kind of seems quick for Sasha to be back in a title match against Charlotte though.  The WWE needs to keep these women apart for at least six months.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2017)

Hardy's vs Wolves


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

Holy shit.  The WWE needs to fix Monday Night Raw.  Sasha Banks can't even make a harmless comment about wanting Scott Dawson to join Raw on Twitter without having to response to followers telling her that Smackdown is better!  They can't have this.  Fix it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2017)

Thinking of getting a new Set


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2017)

Crash always running for his life and hitting finishers like its RKOs to retain his Hardcore title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2017)

The hardcore title eventually became a joke.  But it is a cool concept.  And it was a lot of fun for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2017)

no its not. they should bring back that title. its perfect for Ambrose. Corbin also could benefit from it and the Wyatt Family.

imagine Fat Wyatt defending his title 24/7 at the Wyatt Manor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Wyatt has to win at Wrestlemania this year.  He is fucking due!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah Wyatt could be huge if they just gave him his W's. But with WWE luck of being dumb in too late (Punk, Bryan) Bray will get diabetes the same time WWE decides to make him a top guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

I also want them to turn him babyface.  I think the crowd wants to root for this guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 13, 2017)

_Source: AL.com_

Al.com has an interview with Champion AJ Styles, who was promoting Saturday's WWE live event at Legacy Arena in Birmingham, AL. Below are a couple of highlights:



*Do you have a favorite match from 2016?*
"I have a lot of great matches in 2016. There are some I was real proud of. WithRoman Reigns -- and don't get me wrong, WrestleMania was also a big one, too -- but I just felt like my matches with Roman Reigns set the tone of how AJ Styles was going to be presented in 2016, like this guy who gets after it and has great matches with just about anyone on the roster."


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Isn't he going to be on with Jonathan Coachman this week?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks brah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, he is being handled by young, it's a little problem


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Don't worry, he is being handled by young, it's a little problem


Would hope so. Moxleys got a rep of being a party dude.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would hope so. Moxleys got a rep of being a party dude.


Ikr but the dude changed a lot from what I heard, his behaviors and his lifestyle was mostly due to the fact that he was at czw.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _Source: AL.com_
> 
> Al.com has an interview with Champion AJ Styles, who was promoting Saturday's WWE live event at Legacy Arena in Birmingham, AL. Below are a couple of highlights:
> 
> ...



That... kinda turned into a backhanded compliment by the end....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Next week I want Rhyno to come out and try to make the save when Ziggler is beating the shit out of Apollo.

I just want this guy to lay out the entire midcard.  He deserves it after all of the losses!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2017)

HHH comments on Kenny Omega during the UK Conference Call;

"As far as Kenny Omega goes, I'm interested in talent period and if someone is talented as a performer and they want to come work for the WWE. If they want to work for the best in the world. If they want to come to the largest platform where they can truly show what they do off on a global basis then WWE is the choice for them. If they want to work for us and they are very talented then I'm interested in talking to them across the board.

I hear a lot of speculation sometimes about well this guy who's been working for a long a time, or they wouldn't have interest or they would, or they're going after football players or this and that. I'm interested in talent at every level. Somebody with charisma, someone with the it factor, that is athletic, can do what we do...I'm interested in them. So, to me, anytime anyone questions me on a talent and if I'm interested in them...the fact that you are questioning me on it means that person is pretty talented so yes I'm interested."

--------------------

Translation Omega is getting an offer. 

My take: Omega loves Japan and is an otaku who might not value money the same way. This dude said that the Yuri on Ice OP is what he would set his match to Okada too. Fucking never saw the OP for the anime but heard it's pretty impressive visually despite the plot/genre not being my thing at all. Omega is like Ibushi level weird. Not sure it can happen. If Vince never saw HBK as a face or as a money making draw on the come up not sure he'll see it in Omega enough to give him the kind of money he'll need to leave Japan.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 13, 2017)

As long as he tones down the weab shit he would be fine. At the top level in WWE such a gimmick or attitude wouldn't work. New Day can get away with some of the anime/DBZ shit because they're a comedy team, Omega doesn't want to be put into that box if he knows what's good for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2017)

He'd be fine but the dude obviously loves the weeb shit. Like Yuri on Ice OP, really? That's the greatest match I've ever seen and he'd set it to that OP? I looked at the OP and understood where he was coming from but like the dude who would say something like that just doesn't seem like the type of person doing this for money. Same way Ibushi is.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 13, 2017)

Yuri on ice?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Omega livin' the dream.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2017)

Yuri On Ice sold like crazy in japan.

Still don't plan on watching it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2017)

Yuri on Ice was overrated. Only yaoi fangirls are wanking. Guess Princess Kenny is one of them


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yuri on Ice was overrated. Only yaoi fangirls are wanking. Guess Princess Kenny is one of them



Do you actually know it's overrated or are you just basing this off of a preconceived notion of the fandom that you feel alienated by because of how much they're praising it?

I say this as someone who had a lot of preconceived notions about it and still hasn't seen a single episode of it but knows that OP is pretty fucking lit. Have you even seen the match with Omega and Okada? Bad joke is bad and I'm not sure which answer would make it worse.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you actually know it's overrated or are you just basing this off of a preconceived notion of the fandom that you feel alienated by because of how much they're praising it?



Scarily appropriate question for roughly 90% of popular things on the internet.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

So I guess Brock is going to be on Monday Night Raw this week?  Would anyone be surprised if Rusev came out to confront him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you actually know it's overrated or are you just basing this off of a preconceived notion of the fandom that you feel alienated by because of how much they're praising it?
> 
> I say this as someone who had a lot of preconceived notions about it and still hasn't seen a single episode of it but knows that OP is pretty fucking lit. Have you even seen the match with Omega and Okada? Bad joke is bad and I'm not sure which answer would make it worse.


I actually gave it a look. It has your standard sports cliche story with fanservice for women in it. Animation from Mob psycho was more impressive as well. Music was all right.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So I guess Brock is going to be on Monday Night Raw this week?  Would anyone be surprised if Rusev came out to confront him?



Killing Rusev.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I actually gave it a look. It has your standard sports cliche story with fanservice for women in it. Animation from Mob psycho was more impressive as well. Music was all right.



They're both consistently ranked in people's top 3 for visuals along with JJBA's latest season and Kanbari or whatever it's called, so it's not like Mob Psycho 100 is suffering for attention. I mean most of the categories for Crunchy Roll are for Mob Psycho 100 and the consensus best visual studio did it. I don't even get why you'd bring it up other than high cholesterol brought about by sodium intake.



Shirker said:


> Scarily appropriate question for roughly 90% of popular things on the internet.



I mean I can't stand overrated shit either but generally I look into something before I shit on it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 13, 2017)

Sup fellas!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They're both consistently ranked in people's top 3 for visuals along with JJBA's latest season and Kanbari or whatever it's called, so it's not like Mob Psycho 100 is suffering for attention. I mean most of the categories for Crunchy Roll are for Mob Psycho 100 and the consensus best visual studio did it. I don't even get why you'd bring it up other than high cholesterol brought about by sodium intake.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I can't stand overrated shit either but generally I look into something before I shit on it.



Cause Crunchy and others proclaimed that Yuri had a better animation than Mob when it's completely untrue. It has for a few brief moments a standard anime look but during competitions is when it would shine while Mob constantly kept itself looking unique and inspiring . That's my beef but I do apologize that it came out of left field


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 13, 2017)

Asuka should just show up on Raw and demolish Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2017)

What time does the UK Tourney start East Coast Time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2017)

Rain Maker is a stupid ass finisher.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

But its over as fuck, gimmicks make the man

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

i want Okada to try that shit on Strowman lol


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

depends on booking


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Ibushi has a lot more impressive moveset than Okada. 

If Omega does sign with WWE, will they give him a new stage name?


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Kenny Alpha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> What time does the UK Tourney start East Coast Time?


3 PM.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka should just show up on Raw and demolish Charlotte.


Asuka should do this right after Charlotte wins at the Rumble.  And she should remind Bayley that she owns her.  Setting up the triple threat match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Its gonna be Sasha vs Charlotte vs Nia vs Bayley at Mania. calling it now with Bayley winning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Does Vince hate Jr? Why is he like the greatest commentator but yet he was let go


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka should do this right after Charlotte wins at the Rumble.  And she should remind Bayley that she owns her.  Setting up the triple threat match for Wrestlemania.



No that's doing too much at once.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Vince is 1) A known Bully 2) is ageist


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Rain Maker is a stupid ass finisher.


America used to go nuts over The Rock dropping a elbow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Vince is 1) A known Bully 2) is *ageist*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

The People's Elbow has the most electrifying theatrics and ifs fucking awesome to look at on tv too.

If its called a Rain Maker i imagine it as some military press facecrusher slam. But a short arm clothesline?? Hestonpls lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

The same thing you're saying about the rain maker could be the same thing people from Japan say about that elbow.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

Thats why he took King off of TV. Vince said young people dont wanna see old men on tv.



> The removal of both Jerry Lawler and Lita from WWE’s pre-shows was sudden and unexpected. We could partly attribute it to the recent shortening of weekly pre-shows, but we couldn’t really speculate on the exact reason for the removal–especially from the lengthy PPV warm-up programs.
> 
> While we’re not clear on the reason for Lita’s removal, Dave Meltzer of the  says that Lawler’s disappearance is the final step in a long move to pull the King from WWE programming. The reason? Age.
> 
> Lawler, at the age of 67, is past the age Vince thinks people want to see on TV. The same reasoning was part of Jim Ross’ dismissal from the company. His transition from Raw to SmackDown, and then to the pre-show, was a long transition to remove him from regular TV appearances entirely.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

The 5 knuckle shuffle is a joke move as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

The People's Elbow looks a lot better than Rain Maker, Drag. 

Five Knuckle Shuffle is for dem little jimmies to wake em up when they feel like sleeping during a Cena match.

Whats next for Okada then now Omega is out of the title picture?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thats why he took King off of TV. Vince said young people dont wanna see old men on tv.



He's taking the piss as usual. 



Legend said:


> The 5 knuckle shuffle is a joke move as well



The worm and cobra.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

I still cant move on from that match Okada got hit stiff with multiple vtriggers the last one almost ripped the skin off his neck but still managed to win


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

I guess that is fair for their ages being over 65 but Vince let go of JR early as fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Vince fired JR dozens of times in the past lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I guess that is fair for their ages being over 65 but Vince let go of JR early as fuck.



Lita is 41 and looks bangin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Lita can beat you in an ironman match and she'll be on top of you all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

You guys are on the right track.  Lita is hotter than most of the roster.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The People's Elbow looks a lot better than Rain Maker, Drag.
> 
> Five Knuckle Shuffle is for dem little jimmies to wake em up when they feel like sleeping during a Cena match.
> 
> Whats next for Okada then now Omega is out of the title picture?


He's facing the leader of Suzuki-Gun, Minoru Suzuki


kurisu said:


> He's taking the piss as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> The worm and cobra.


Also true


WhatADrag said:


> I guess that is fair for their ages being over 65 but Vince let go of JR early as fuck.


As I said its a mix of ageism and vince being a bully


TerminaTHOR said:


> Vince fired JR dozens of times in the past lol


Vince is a bully with a inferority complex


kurisu said:


> Lita is 41 and looks bangin.


But she was shit on the preshows, constantly botching


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Lita is 41 and looks bangin.


Lita is hot af but it's not like she was amazing at her job.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> But she was shit on the preshows, constantly botching



Apart from Renee and Bryan all the hosts are lacking tbh.



WhatADrag said:


> Lita is hot af but it's not like she was amazing at her job.



The article mentioned her age. I was specifically talking about that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Apart from Renee and Bryan all the hosts are lacking tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> The article mentioned her age. I was specifically talking about that.


Yeah IK was just saying she isn't good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah IK was just saying she isn't good.



Oh. Read that wrong. My bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Rain Maker is a stupid ass finisher.



It's a an Irish Whip into a power clothesline. It's good enough.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thats why he took King off of TV. Vince said young people dont wanna see old men on tv.



Well, we've known Vince to be out of touch for some time now, and not to mention wildly inconsistent.


----------



## Legend (Jan 14, 2017)

He makes decisions on whims


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm excited but have low expectations at the same time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

when your filler championship title is better than the two main titles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

still salty they havent come up with the overweight championship belt yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't like the whole concept of this tho.
I don't want that territory shit. I just want all top talent throughout raw smack down n nxt. And i hate the segregation shit they do with the crusierweights.

Like the more I think about it the more I feel like that was another reason why people aren't getting behind the the division up until Neville came in. It gave Neville a fresh start and a familiar face to work with the crowd.

But then I'm like shit wwe gonna plan this in a bunch of different locations and cause dream matches we may never see because these same guys may never get a chance to be on raw smackdoen or even nxt.


Like wouldn't it be a great idea for the UK championship to be defended at some take overs instead of just adding more network shows?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm excited but have low expectations at the same time.


 the title is beautiful nonetheless 


TerminaTHOR said:


> when your filler championship title is better than the two main titles


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

UK championship might be network exclusive only rofl

William Regal should be the very first one to hold that title 


Just wait when Omega comes to the WWE and Cripple H announces the Nerd Championship


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Nerd Championship Tournament 2017 participants:

All members of New Day
Sasha Banks
Rollins
Omega
list goes on


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> UK championship might be network exclusive only rofl
> 
> William Regal should be the very first one to hold that title
> 
> ...


I am dying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I am dying




Winner might get a 4k tv and ps4 pro too or maybe a ningendo snitch 

and they get to have their own twitch and youtube channels lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

What the hell happened to the Usos? Are they injured?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Winner might get a 4k tv and ps4 pro too or maybe a ningendo snitch
> 
> and they get to have their own twitch and youtube channels lmao


Imagine the shitstorm


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Omega hadoukens Xavier Woods irl


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 14, 2017)

The belt looks way better than the current incarnation of their main titles. Yet WWE risks becoming too bloated. I hope for the sake of the industry this does not work, because the last thing you want in an industry is a monopoly. 

Ugh, I am reluctant to even call the Universal title a mainstay one, its prestige is utter shite. They should have just brought back the Big Gold Belt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

i dont even know any of those guys participating in the UK tournament. who should we keep an eye on?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The belt looks way better than the current incarnation of their main titles. Yet WWE risks becoming too bloated. I hope for the sake of the industry this does not work, because the last thing you want in an industry is a monopoly.
> 
> Ugh, I am reluctant to even call the Universal title a mainstay one, its prestige is utter shite. They should have just brought back the Big Gold Belt.




Vince hates that belt since it reminds him that WCW was better than WWF back in the day


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The belt looks way better than the current incarnation of their main titles. Yet WWE risks becoming too bloated. I hope for the sake of the industry this does not work, because the last thing you want in an industry is a monopoly.
> 
> Ugh, I am reluctant to even call the Universal title a mainstay one, its prestige is utter shite. They should have just brought back the Big Gold Belt.



Yeah, it looks shitloads better than the UC. And the reason why is simple.

1) The name isn't stupid
2) There isn't just blank space between the outside of the title frame and the WWE symbol


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Actually think that Asuka should stay in NXT through Mania. Nicki Cross and Asuka will tear the house down and when they introduce Ember Moon into the title mix it'll be the strongest the women's division has been since the Horsewomen. 

It's tough because Asuka is 35 and has worked a really physical style for a really long time, the reason she's even here is because Io Shirai is younger. I mean it's kind of similar to Okada and Nakamura in that regard. But I started watching Nicki Cross' old shimmer stuff and an AIW match she had with Ember Moon I think Asuka needs to stay down there until the post-Mania shows. They need to get rid of Peyton Royce and the other chick with the Carmen/Kitana gimmick. 

As for the Rainmaker as a finisher, the psychology of the move is pretty simple and it's over because the sell for it is a simple flat back bump. I mean Tanahashi does a crossbody that's gotten kicked out of barely ever, I'm pretty sure Okada has never even kicked out of it. That's a way worse move, but Omega would have an easy time getting the V-trigger over as a finisher. I mean even doing it from the Rainmaker position would be a viable finisher if you wanted to give it a difference from Nakamura.

And as for the belts I think that steel plate gimmick is dumb as hell. The sideplate replacement thing is cool but the main plate is the worst. It's almost like they let UFC kick them off their own belt gimmick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

rainmaker looks devastating if the one taking knows how to properly sell the bump. 

the UK championship is probably the best looking belt WWE has created so far.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2017)

Thoughts?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lita can beat you in an ironman match and she'll be on top of you all the time


And I would be perfectly fine with that


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I should be able to compete for this title since I am from the UK. Then, Roman Reigns and I (once he wins the UC at the Rumble) can form the New Era Two Man Power Trip and run through the entire roster


Nope you can't because everything would be done after one punch.  
EDIT: Ohh crapo you changed your avatar


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

Well shit, I'm at least looking forward to the UK tourney.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

You know something is really wrong when you UK championship looks more glorious and more prestigious than the main title of your main show ( Raw ).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I hope this tournament is good.  I'm planning my entire weekend around it.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> rainmaker looks devastating if the one taking knows how to properly sell the bump.
> 
> the UK championship is probably the best looking belt WWE has created so far.



It's not like Okada is a small guy. He's about the same size as Roman he's probably the size Savage was billed at except legitimately, probably an inch taller. So it's not like this is Tanahashi doing it to someone and he's hit it on Fale in the past. Fale is probably the same weight but an inch or 2 shorter than Braun.



God Movement said:


> Thoughts?



I disagree with him from the standpoint that typically the WWE guys are of lesser training and have a more volatile/expressive crowd to appease. In Japan the crowd gets hot but it's known they politely watch a match, if there's no reaction from the American crowd people feel like that means the matches aren't drawing interest whereas it's the Japanese crowd absorbing actions. Not only that an english crowd can elevate a match and your perception of that match. So I think it really depends on what your preference is and whose in the ring. 

That said I think that Meltzer doesn't always give guys points for telling a story in WWE but he does so for NJPW regardless of the story a lot of the time. There are times you can tell Meltzer is just full of shit. Huge example of this was the first Miz/Ziggler match being below a 4 or DIY/Revival not being a 5.

I mean as a counter point every WWE tag match is on average better than every NJPW tag match. That's not a bullshit blanket statement because it's a known fact by most NJPW watchers that the tag divisions are shit in the abstract, which made his rating of DIY/Revival even dumber by comparison. It's easier to sell in Japan too because they actually fucking hit each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2017)

I agree wholeheartedly. ***** Dave Meltzer stars for that post


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm not sure what the record is but there's 8 former world champions announced for the Rumble so far. Assuming HHH is in there the number will go up to 9.

Big Show/Kane are likely for the match. Balor is likely going to appear too. Jack Swagger could be on standby for filler. I mean depending on the surprises the Rumble might around half the competitors be former WWE world champions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

What if Lesnar vs Goldberg the main event at mania because its for the title lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Well that's a stupid main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Vince might actually have to die man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Like it makes sense for Goldberg to wrestle at fastlane now.

Roman vs Goldberg fastlane. Brock wins rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I mean maybe that match would rope some casuals.  But I don't care about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Like it makes sense for Goldberg to wrestle at fastlane now.
> 
> Roman vs Goldberg fastlane. Brock wins rumble.


That would mean three title changes between now to include Wrestlemania.  And that would also mean putting the title on part timer Brock. I don't care for that plan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That would mean three title changes between now to include Wrestlemania.  And that would also mean putting the title on part timer Brock. I don't care for that plan.


Vince don't care what we care for.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince might actually have to die man.


 Cm punk


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What if Lesnar vs Goldberg the main event at mania because its for the title lmao





WhatADrag said:


> Like it makes sense for Goldberg to wrestle at fastlane now.
> 
> Roman vs Goldberg fastlane. Brock wins rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

It's time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Whoever wins this should make an appearance on Smackdown next week and get beaten up by John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Rollins should run out and attack Hunter right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins should run out and attack Hunter right now.


That would make up for this entire shit feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Blue thunder bomb should have won.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

The minute we had a Goldberg/Roman standoff that was my call for the Mania main event. 

I don't think it'll be for the title but I don't think it's the dumbest idea to put 2 of your 3 biggest draws on top of the card, however I think it's dumb to do so in a state that is basically WWE country. I mean considering how tough it is for them to get 60k I get it, but yeesh they're not going to struggle to draw in Florida or for Mania. 

I honestly think Mania ends with Roman standing tall, he's from Florida and I can easily see them thinking that this is finally the crowd that will cheer Roman and give them that moment they so desperately want for the video packages.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I expect the Balor protege to win.  But maybe he won't?  Who the hell knows.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Just turned on the UK tournament.

It's really crazy to look at the history of wrestling and see that Vince's legacy went from killing the territories with TV and globalization to killing trying to kill the indies by bringing back the territories.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The minute we had a Goldberg/Roman standoff that was my call for the Mania main event.
> 
> I don't think it'll be for the title but I don't think it's the dumbest idea to put 2 of your 3 biggest draws on top of the card, however I think it's dumb to do so in a state that is basically WWE country. I mean considering how tough it is for them to get 60k I get it, but yeesh they're not going to struggle to draw in Florida or for Mania.
> 
> I honestly think Mania ends with Roman standing tall, he's from Florida and I can easily see them thinking that this is finally the crowd that will cheer Roman and give them that moment they so desperately want for the video packages.


But it won't be


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Fuck this Finn look alike


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

This tag fight is fire!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Trent Seven has one of the most interesting stories of any of these guys. I really hope the best for him.

It looks like WWE is really just trying to fuck with WOS, WCPW, and maybe RPW because they're giving Progress a rub by showing all this footage. They've let Balor appear for ICW while injured, even let him hit Drew Galloway with a lead pipe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But it won't be



Dude just won PWI's most hated and is the first babyface to do so. I mean it's a joke at this point but Vince doesn't seem to give a darn and will give this dude a million chances.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude just won PWI's most hated and is the first babyface to do so. I mean it's a joke at this point but Vince doesn't seem to give a darn and will give this dude a million chances.


Maybe they been doing the crowd camera angles to practice for mania to target fans cheering for roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Finn balor Jr weak


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Bald head dude lit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

What happened here?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Finn Jr wildn out


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Did Burch blade?  He had his hand behind his head when he took that kick.

He lost a ton of blood.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2017)

Am I hearing this right

Let's Go Jesus/Jesus sucks chant


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

That's what I heard.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Really like how these UK guys are playing to the crowd so far. Burch really outclassed Balor Jr.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Omg this crowd  let's go Jesus/Jesus sucks that was it guys , you heard it right


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Burch was the most impressive competitor of the night so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Burch blade?  He had his hand behind his head when he took that kick.
> 
> He lost a ton of blood.



Guys don't usually blade the back of their heads...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2017)

Ugh flying headbutt

"Thank you Jesus!" chant now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The minute we had a Goldberg/Roman standoff that was my call for the Mania main event.
> 
> I don't think it'll be for the title but I don't think it's the dumbest idea to put 2 of your 3 biggest draws on top of the card, however I think it's dumb to do so in a state that is basically WWE country. I mean considering how tough it is for them to get 60k I get it, but yeesh they're not going to struggle to draw in Florida or for Mania.
> 
> *I honestly think Mania ends with Roman standing tall, he's from Florida and I can easily see them thinking that this is finally the crowd that will cheer Roman and give them that moment they so desperately want for the video packages*.


 the guy will be booed outta the building in his own town!!! Why are they even doing this to this dude? They are breaking him psychologically, you literally feel no joy on his face anymore when hr is in the ring


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Saxon Huxley has no real background and might be the biggest guy in the tournament. He might be someone they actually want to really use this tournament to check out.



pat pat said:


> the guy will be booed outta the building in his own town!!! Why are they even doing this to this dude? They are breaking him psychologically, you literally feel no joy on his face anymore when hr is in the ring



Idk he seemed pretty happy when he was in the ring laughing at KO's royalty check joke.

I think he's starting not to give a darn.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Let's go Jesus / Jesus sucks chants again, isn't it a little bit disrespectful towards the wrestlers?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Really kind of shitty that WWE can't train their wrestlers to work as well as these guys.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Saxon Huxley has no real background and might be the biggest guy in the tournament. He might be someone they actually want to really use this tournament to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's because what Owens said was funny, you can't get used to it. In cena's aase , it's different. The public is divided and you can hear it in the chants, but for him....it's like sometimes you don't even hear his thrmesong due to the boos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

It's your boy Drag


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Ohhh I get it now , Jesus is the guy with the beard


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> That's because what Owens said was funny, you can't get used to it. In cena's aase , it's different. The public is divided and you can hear it in the chants, but for him....it's like sometimes you don't even hear his thrmesong due to the boos.



It's a job dude...I mean like these guys focus in on things that make them happy about it most of the time. Like I think that often times fans construct these narratives no realizing that this is the dude's real life. He's got the love of his family and friends, everyone in the back is seemingly behind him because they know his success correlates to their money too. So I mean I'm sure it gets to him at times in a moment of weakness but I don't think he'd try to improve his work unless he enjoyed actually wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

That match started off slow.  But it got good at the end.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Sign Pete eliminate the rest of these geeks


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a job dude...I mean like these guys focus in on things that make them happy about it most of the time. Like I think that often times fans construct these narratives no realizing that this is the dude's real life. He's got the love of his family and friends, everyone in the back is seemingly behind him because they know his success correlates to their money too. So I mean I'm sure it gets to him at times in a moment of weakness but I don't think he'd try to improve his work unless he enjoyed actually wrestling.


I know it's his job but one of the  joy of the wrestler is to have the support of the people he is fighting for, the crowd, in a way they are doing it, for themselves but also for the fans. Everyone isn't cena everyone doesn't get used to it. Dude is booed like every single time, just look at mania even hhh couldn't handle it and he was not even the one getting booed. 
What I am trying to say is that by pushing him this way they are not doing him any good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Roy Johnson has some potential but honestly he looks like a utility cruiserweight because his footwork and timing in the ring is crap right now. His promos are interesting though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's your boy Drag


Thoughts?

And wtf did dude even say during that promo lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> And wtf did dude even say during that promo lmao


thick ass accent and he was talking too fast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I know it's his job but one of the  joy of the wrestler is to have the support of the people he is fighting for, the crowd, in a way they are doing it, for themselves but also for the fans. Everyone isn't cena everyone doesn't get used to it. Dude is booed like every single time, just look at mania even hhh couldn't handle it and he was not even the one getting booed.
> What I am trying to say is that by pushing him this way they are not doing him any good.



That's a fan construction for the most part. You care about the fans booing you because ultimately they dictate your drawing power but when you're not a pro wrestler but an athlete who happens to be a pro wrestler this doesn't apply the same way. 

This business is about money for 90% of these wrestlers. The cognitive dissonance these dudes employ in order to not be bogged down by our opinions. Like just listen to how defensive of a person Big Show is in most of his interviews. Goldust is an example of a wrestler who picks a few different people in the crowd and works to them in order to gauge the audience. 

These guys aren't marks for themselves for the most part. That's what I mean by it's a fan construct. I'm sure he wishes things were different but I don't think he's going all Kerry Von Erich and railing lines because we hate him so much.

It's not good but most people say that from the vantage point that the old revenue streams are viable to this company. They care about the network subs and building their war chest for the global territory and they're still making more money than they ever have.



WhatADrag said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> And wtf did dude even say during that promo lmao



Need to see him in there with a real veteran. I didn't get the promo either. I'll have to watch it back.

I think he's the easy winner of the tournament.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Wolfgang is apparently the biggest draw in British wrestling. He's not a work rate god but these people love him apparently.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Wolfgang look like he'd be lit back in ECW

T bone look like a TNA champion


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wolfgang look like he'd be lit back in ECW
> 
> T bone look like a TNA champion



Because he looks like gay biker Balls Mahoney?

He's wearing the same outfit as that dude with the stalker gimmick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Crowd is really behind Wolfgang more than they've been for anyone except maybe Danny Burch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Cole is right, Wolfgang looked really good there.

Cole and McGuinness have been pretty inoffensive for the most part. Still think it's kind of funny that McGuinness is doing this when he basically hasn't been apart of Britgraps in like 20 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

Wolfgang mad over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Connors is supposed to be one of the stars of the tournament or at least one of the familiar draws for the British fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like when u pick the same characters on 2k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a fan construction for the most part. You care about the fans booing you because ultimately they dictate your drawing power but when you're not a pro wrestler but an athlete who happens to be a pro wrestler this doesn't apply the same way.
> 
> This business is about money for 90% of these wrestlers. The cognitive dissonance these dudes employ in order to not be bogged down by our opinions. Like just listen to how defensive of a person Big Show is in most of his interviews. Goldust is an example of a wrestler who picks a few different people in the crowd and works to them in order to gauge the audience.
> 
> ...


So it's whether they care about their money or only take the fans who are rooting for them in consideration.......well the fact is every time reigns get a big win ( like a rumble or mania or a title) he leaves the arena with a "not happy face" because he got booed and it ruined his moment. The only peeps that are happy to get booed are heels. So idk if he doesn't care about it, but it's affecting him, I don't see the same joy in his face as when I see Owens or balor wrestle. Like look at the face of the dude when all the public was behind him after he beat up hhh, he was like "" and that's the reaction everyone times the public cheer for him ( it's pretty rare but still).


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Connors is supposed to be one of the stars of the tournament or at least one of the familiar draws for the British fans.


Indeed he is well known


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Looks like when u pick the same characters on 2k


oh jeez.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Mandrews dope


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> So it's whether they care about their money or only take the fans who are rooting for them in consideration.......well the fact is every time reigns get a big win ( like a rumble or mania or a title) he leaves the arena with a "not happy face" because he got booed and it ruined his moment. The only peeps that are happy to get booed are heels. So idk if he doesn't care about it, but it's affecting him, I don't see the same joy in his face as when I see Owens or balor wrestle. Like look at the face of the dude when all the public was behind him after he beat up hhh, he was like "" and that's the reaction everyone times the public cheer for him ( it's pretty rare but still).



So this dude who thought he was going over a year before against Brock Lesnar gets to go over HHH in the biggest Mania ever with one of the best purses ever for a main event slot but he's mad because he got booed? It's not that in spite of all the boos and all the stuff he went through the year before that he's not happy in that moment because the company rewarded him with the spot in spite of the "haters".

I don't know what you're seeing but this dude has been a smirking jack ass from ear to ear ever since he went down to the midcard and realized he was still the most protected guy on the roster when he had that bullshit feud with Rusev. 

Owens has joy on his face? I think you're seeing what you want to see because at the end of Mania Roman looked very content and you can tell Owens isn't as happy now as he was when he won the title initally. And again those guys are pro wrestlers. This is what they've wanted to do their entire lives. Kevin Owens was cosplaying Jushin Thunder Liger and had Stone Cold posters in his room as a grown ass man.

You can't call Roman a joyless fuck when this dude wanted to be an NFL player and not a wrestler but still gets all the chances he wants. He doesn't care about the fans because Vince hasn't punished him in spite of the fan backlash. If Roman really did care and was so joyless in his approach then the dude wouldn't antagonize people and almost ask for the boos. 

Even when the public boos him he has worn that same smirk. I'm not saying it doesn't affect him at all I'm saying that it doesn't effect him in this huge way that he's lost his smile.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome back to back moves.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

In particular, I never get tired of the shooting star press.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mandrews dope



Really? Idk if it's because I've never given him a proper chance but I find him to be bland from the little I've seen.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

In terms of a young guy with potential Dan Maloney>>>Noam Dar


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Really? Idk if it's because I've never given him a proper chance but I find him to be bland from the little I've seen.


Probably hasn't faced the proper talent tbh.

Never seen any other matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Lol, Noam Dar.  Dude is so vanilla.  He's actually lucky they gave him this creeper character.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Probably hasn't faced the proper talent tbh.
> 
> Never seen any other matches.


Let's see how he looks against Connors.  Could be good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Probably hasn't faced the proper talent tbh.
> 
> Never seen any other matches.



I've seen him in TNA in some 4 ways and matches with Zema Ion but I find him to be in the no man's land between a Tony Nese and Will Ospreay. A guy who can fly but the flying is just not as dynamic or as psychologically sound.

Like to me Tony Nese is the most bland wrestler capable of high flying.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Really impressed by Maloney's catching. He's making Mandrews look a bit better in terms of offense, not necessarily by selling but making sure he gets hit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

What is the deal with Nese managing Gulak?  What kind of idea is that??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is the deal with Nese managing Gulak?  What kind of idea is that??



I think Nese and Gulak are like the best examples of dudes who are actually really good wrestlers but suck at connecting to an audience or doing anything other than moves. So maybe their supposed to be the white toast bandits or some shit.

I think there's some really good dudes in this tournament for the CWC.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Tyler Bate is supposed to be really great too, like an actual prodigy. He's got some problems with psychology as he hasn't had a truly standout match but he's got good spots.  

Him, Trent Seven, and Peter Dunne are in the same stable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice Superkick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

That was a fun match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

That finishing sequence was pretty hype


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

that ending lmao

pete>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2017)

Gooodo match. lol at the end of the first ep. Regal got livid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Honestly wish Regal would have 1 more match with like Owens or Samoa Joe or even Pete Dunne.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Regal last match ( if he ever get to wrestle again) should be at NXT, he worked hard on the project and it would be cool to see him fight there. 
Now that we have this UK brand I wonder I'd he's gonna give up bring the NXT manager


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Impressed with pete Maloney dude with the mustash and wolfgang


Pete the legend of course.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly wish Regal would have 1 more match with like Owens or Samoa Joe or even Pete Dunne.


When he was in the 11 rumble against Bryan>>>>


Most fans didn't realize that special moment at that time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Cole likeable when Vince not in his ear.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Regal last match ( if he ever get to wrestle again) should be at NXT, he worked hard on the project and it would be cool to see him fight there.
> Now that we have this UK brand I wonder I'd he's gonna give up bring the NXT manager





WhatADrag said:


> When he was in the 11 rumble against Bryan>>>>
> 
> 
> Most fans didn't realize that special moment at that time



Honestly think Regal and Finlay are the greatest wrestling trainers of this generation. I think that Killer Kowalski and Stu Hart were the dudes for the crop of guys before but that Finlay and Regal really helped pass along the art to a lot of guys.

I agree with Regal having his last match at NXT but don't think he'll leave. He'll likely stay and Robbie Brookside would probably be the UK connect with Regal going there to look at guys once they're almost ready to come back state side.



WhatADrag said:


> Impressed with pete Maloney dude with the mustash and wolfgang
> 
> 
> Pete the legend of course.



Yeah I'd say Wolfgang, Maloney, Pete, Tyler Bate, and Trent 7 were the definite standouts.

You think these dudes are better than Gallagher? I know it's only ring work so far but you could see glimpses of characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly think Regal and Finlay are the greatest wrestling trainers of this generation. I think that Killer Kowalski and Stu Hart were the dudes for the crop of guys before but that Finlay and Regal really helped pass along the art to a lot of guys.
> 
> I agree with Regal having his last match at NXT but don't think he'll leave. He'll likely stay and Robbie Brookside would probably be the UK connect with Regal going there to look at guys once they're almost ready to come back state side.
> 
> ...


Yeah Finlay is also awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly think Regal and Finlay are the greatest wrestling trainers of this generation. I think that Killer Kowalski and Stu Hart were the dudes for the crop of guys before but that Finlay and Regal really helped pass along the art to a lot of guys.
> 
> I agree with Regal having his last match at NXT but don't think he'll leave. He'll likely stay and Robbie Brookside would probably be the UK connect with Regal going there to look at guys once they're almost ready to come back state side.
> 
> ...



How long do these guys stay trainers? I wonder if the old age part that Vince dislikes is just on screen. Finlay and Regal been around in the back scenes quite for some time now.

And I've always found it weird how they pick the certain talent to run behind the scenes. I was legit shocked guys like Billy Kidman Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury are still around. Just seem like the type of dudes WWE would let go and never have contact with again. I mean Dean Malenko is a great wrestler but his wwe career was shit. Just surprised how WWE decides to pick backstage guys

Can't tell off of one match. I mean the CWC didn't really pick up until the second round when the less experienced/weak guys were eliminated.

But this may just sound like me being a stan, I think the only one even in Gallagher lane in Pete from what he just saw. Bad-ass uniqute look, interesting wrestling style, and obviously has some heel in him.

Nobody else really did anything tho. Like I don't know why wolfgang is over but he impressed me in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I wasn't impressed with Seven.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

HHH turning into some sort of Indy godfather


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How long do these guys stay trainers? I wonder if the old age part that Vince dislikes is just on screen. Finlay and Regal been around in the back scenes quite for some time now.
> 
> And I've always found it weird how they pick the certain talent to run behind the scenes. I was legit shocked guys like Billy Kidman Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury are still around. Just seem like the type of dudes WWE would let go and never have contact with again. I mean Dean Malenko is a great wrestler but his wwe career was shit. Just surprised how WWE decides to pick backstage guys
> 
> ...



Well I mean those guys all were capable of putting on good exciting matches and those were things the company grew to recognize. I mean they had to run out a lot of content with all of the TV commitments similarly to what they have now. I mean dudes like Kidman were getting like 3.5-4 star matches on Nitro too. So their mind for the TV match and producing and probably helping young guys along as they got older. I think Vince values wrestling he just values entertainment way more.

I'd say Tyler Bate is clearly way above Jack Gallagher too though. I just think the character is why the guy is over but if the role is basically be a well spoken British guy with interesting facial hair then these other dudes could do better than him too. I completely think Pete Dunne is above Gallagher and would be bonkers as a monster heel with dudes who can jump around and bump hard. Roy Johnson is not someone to just throw around, he's green as hell and big, Dunne held that entire match together. Dude was wrestling a power lifter and planted him with a pumphandle STO that's fucking nuts. Maloney just has a ton of potential to be something considering he's 19. Wolfgang had that crowd and Trent 7 is apart of Bate and Dunne's act, but they're both considerably younger. Just think that Gallagher will get burned real quick if he gets overexposed, but if he stays entertaining and is a British mic god then maybe not.



Rukia said:


> I wasn't impressed with Seven.



He's not like a championship run type of dude but I think he's better at playing to a crowd and working in a ring than some guys we have right now. Someone has to lose matches and I think you can put him around dudes and let him eat pins while putting on good enough looking matches to surprisingly great ones.



pat pat said:


> HHH turning into some sort of Indy godfather



Man that's so weird but again this is for his own benefit. He's basically trying to prove he can run an effective promotion and turn a profit with NXT to prove something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Well I mean those guys all were capable of putting on good exciting matches and those were things the company grew to recognize. I mean they had to run out a lot of content with all of the TV commitments similarly to what they have now. I mean dudes like Kidman were getting like 3.5-4 star matches on Nitro too. So their mind for the TV match and producing and probably helping young guys along as they got older. I think Vince values wrestling he just values entertainment way more.
> 
> I'd say Tyler Bate is clearly way above Jack Gallagher too though. I just think the character is why the guy is over but if the role is basically be a well spoken British guy with interesting facial hair then these other dudes could do better than him too. I completely think Pete Dunne is above Gallagher and would be bonkers as a monster heel with dudes who can jump around and bump hard. Roy Johnson is not someone to just throw around, he's green as hell and big, Dunne held that entire match together. Dude was wrestling a power lifter and planted him with a pumphandle STO that's fucking nuts. Maloney just has a ton of potential to be something considering he's 19. Wolfgang had that crowd and Trent 7 is apart of Bate and Dunne's act, but they're both considerably younger. Just think that Gallagher will get burned real quick if he gets overexposed, but if he stays entertaining and is a British mic god then maybe not.
> 
> ...



Safe to say the finals will be Bate vs Dunne?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah you are certainly right but i gotta ask so? I don't think the people care about that. I mean if the guy wants to prove something, good for him, won't blame him for that. If he is doing all of this to get higher in the business like can you blame someone for doing that?
But what's important and what I think people are concerned about is that the dude Can run a show and hell he does it well. He chooses the right people to work with him, he gives fan what they want and hell NXT is a success, the shield is a success , the Wyatt family too, Owens, balor and we love them, they are good we enjoy what the guy is doing and how he runs the show. So people will love him they love him, wrestler loves him, he gave the women wrestler a chance, his show is dope NXT is good. He succeeded because when you look at what NXT was back in the days and what he turned it to....damn. The Indy guys will also appreciate him because he gives them a chance and due to that nowadays wwe hires them ( really who thought all those indies guys would be at wwe 10 years ago?) He has been a visionary, invested his time and efforts in the right domain and today? He won clearly he won. Today there is the UK brand and who do we see all the time? Who is leading all these stuffs going to the shows with his team ( William regal , etc ) it's him, so if he also runs this show ( the UK show) and it's successful then we gotta admit that hhh and his right hand ( regal) can run a show and makes it good. No matter who or why he is doing it for , he is doing it well, and that's why he is turning into this sort of little Indy hero. He even attended to an evolve show and a wrestler even used his entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

The Finn Balor/Undertaker Wrestlemania match will be fun.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Finn Balor/Undertaker Wrestlemania match will be fun.


The entrance only would steal the show man


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

It makes all the sense in the world.  You guys asked why UT was on Raw?  It's because the WWE looked at potential matches and decided they had better options with the Raw roster.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It makes all the sense in the world.  You guys asked why UT was on Raw?  It's because the WWE looked at potential matches and decided they had better options with the Raw roster.


What do you mean by UT bro?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

The undertaker.

Who is full of shit by the way.  Wrestlemania no longer defines me was a lie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

@SoulTaker 

apparently he said Dave was the one who told him too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

as in everybody loves.... roman vs brock vs goldberg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The undertaker.
> 
> Who is full of shit by the way.  Wrestlemania no longer defines me was a lie.


He is not full of shit its still the taker bro  
But yeah the "mania no longer define me "was bullshit. I really expected the guy to have few SD matches and to be more active on SD and I am sure!! Sure!! The guy wouldn't have refused, and what are they doing? Bringing him to raw , it's like they try their hardest to shit on SD  whether there is something cool there they try to give it to raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

I wonder if oh dude getting cut was planned


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Yeah you are certainly right but i gotta ask so? I don't think the people care about that. I mean if the guy wants to prove something, good for him, won't blame him for that. If he is doing all of this to get higher in the business like can you blame someone for doing that?
> But what's important and what I think people are concerned about is that the dude Can run a show and hell he does it well. He chooses the right people to work with him, he gives fan what they want and hell NXT is a success, the shield is a success , the Wyatt family too, Owens, balor and we love them, they are good we enjoy what the guy is doing and how he runs the show. So people will love him they love him, wrestler loves him, he gave the women wrestler a chance, his show is dope NXT is good. He succeeded because when you look at what NXT was back in the days and what he turned it to....damn. The Indy guys will also appreciate him because he gives them a chance and due to that nowadays wwe hires them ( really who thought all those indies guys would be at wwe 10 years ago?) He has been a visionary, invested his time and efforts in the right domain and today? He won clearly he won. Today there is the UK brand and who do we see all the time? Who is leading all these stuffs going to the shows with his team ( William regal , etc ) it's him, so if he also runs this show ( the UK show) and it's successful then we gotta admit that hhh and his right hand ( regal) can run a show and makes it good. No matter who or why he is doing it for , he is doing it well, and that's why he is turning into this sort of little Indy hero. He even attended to an evolve show and a wrestler even used his entrance.



And he's also responsible for a multitude of things that have hurt the business for the sake of his own ego. I mean not really trying to turn it into a has NXT wiped away all of HHH's sins for burying and siphing heat from any and all relevant acts about to break out so he could live out some Ric Flair fantasy.

That's not my favorite debate to have but I've seen others have it on here.

Either way I'm just saying it happened and he's not motivated by honor even now. I don't blame anyone for wanting to hate on HHH because he likely ruined some prime and quality years from a lot of great wrestlers on top of alienating a lot of fans similarly to the way Roman Reigns does now.



WhatADrag said:


> as in everybody loves.... roman vs brock vs goldberg



Yea most likely...

I think I can buy Taker/Balor though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm nervous about Finn vs Taker tho. Feel like crowd will turn on Finn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm nervous about Finn vs Taker tho. Feel like crowd will turn on Finn.



I think they would have regardless and I'd argue he's probably a better heel performance wise


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

Any fun matches at that UK tourney? Any entertaining gimmicks?

Also why is enrolling into uni such a bitch ?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah you are right @SoulTaker he actually does all of that so he can get higher , but as long as it is enjoyable it's OK, that's what I tried to say. 
Yeah he like buried Booker T and the guy could have been a huge! Huge! Star.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn I got confused Malooney for Mark Andrews.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Regal/Dunne at Takeover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Honestly f WWE does a weekly show for this I like the whole 3 PM EST start time thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> apparently he said Dave was the one who told him too.



pretty much Sting 


if this is true.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Regal/Dunne at Takeover.


Would be lit



Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty much Sting
> 
> 
> if this is true.


He's done for good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Would be lit
> 
> 
> He's done for good.




He didn't say he was done for good though.

Plus if not him it's someone that's not obvious enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He didn't say he was done for good though.
> 
> Plus if not him it's someone that's not obvious enough.




Sting is 57 and suffered a neck Injury.

Finn vs taker more likely


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sting is 57 and suffered a neck Injury.
> 
> Finn vs taker more likely



I guess more than anything that one might occur but again I get the feeling it's Sting. I'll probably be wrong but that's my intuition right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually missed the full attack.  I thought the show just ended with Regal warning Dunne.  I know I was immediately switched to Holy Foley when he was warning him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder if oh dude getting cut was planned



I don't think so, but Danny Burch has been jobbing on NXT for a bit apparently. Pretty crazy that this tournament got him over with way more people than ever before.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Any fun matches at that UK tourney? Any entertaining gimmicks?
> 
> Also why is enrolling into uni such a bitch ?



It was interesting. The last match was pretty good. A bunch of 3s. It's basically a Progress/ICW supershow from what I can tell. 

in this video




pat pat said:


> Yeah you are right @SoulTaker he actually does all of that so he can get higher , but as long as it is enjoyable it's OK, that's what I tried to say.
> Yeah he like buried Booker T and the guy could have been a huge! Huge! Star.



Bam Bam Bigelow, Rock, Benoit, Kane, RVD, Jericho, Punk, Goldberg, Brock at Mania(He lost the first and last), Sting

Just to name a few guys whose momentum he killed with the last 3 being more debatable.

But yeah I get that in a what have you done for me lately which is by far the most important, that HHH is a great booker and signs great guys.

The thing is that the PC hasn't produced a single real prospect aside from Braun Stroman and maybe kind of Rusev? A lot of people came in from the indies or are international talents. So I guess they really do need to go through the indies and all other companies are basically indies in comparison to WWE in terms of revenue.



WhatADrag said:


> Damn I got confused Malooney for Mark Andrews.



Oh yeah definitely put Mandrews up on the pile then. He's 24 so he definitely works as a poor man's Ospreay. I thought he was in his 30s but that's the problem with guys who have been around forever.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess more than anything that one might occur but again I get the feeling it's Sting. I'll probably be wrong but that's my intuition right now.



Sting retired at his HoF induction in April. The last time he said he wasn't retired was in March.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, we are still waiting on the performance center to create some stars.  Isn't Bray Wyatt a performance center guy?  What about Roman?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It was interesting. The last match was pretty good. A bunch of 3s. It's basically a Progress/ICW supershow from what I can tell.
> 
> in this video
> 
> ...




First off thanks for the link 


Secondly yeah that's why I get the logical thinking is that it's not him but I can't help feeling like it could be. 

You guys are probably right and Royal will confirm it but for now it's wait and see for me


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2017)

I think the thing is the performance center should take very very young people who want to be wrestlers ( like maybe 14 or 15 ) and train them since their very young age. In tennis most of the greatest player start very very very young so their trainers have the time to perfectly train them. Idk if it's possible for wwe to do that tho, because like hiring a model and try to turn her into a Sasha bank won't work, no.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, we are still waiting on the performance center to create some stars.  Isn't Bray Wyatt a performance center guy?  What about Roman?



PC started in 2013. Reigns was already on the main roster and the Wyatts showed up like a week before the PC opened. The first NXT class predates the PC and that's more of where Wyatt was. Those guys didn't really get the PC experience. 



pat pat said:


> I think the thing is the performance center should take very very young people who want to be wrestlers ( like maybe 14 or 15 ) and train them since their very young age. In tennis most of the greatest player start very very very young so their trainers have the time to perfectly train them. Idk if it's possible for wwe to do that tho, because like hiring a model and try to turn her into a Sasha bank won't work, no.



The problem with the performance center is that it's about safety. These guys don't know how to make something look legitimate and don't understand the artistry or necessity of being smart about where your stiff on someone. They think a clubbing forearm to the back is the stiffest you should be and nothing looks tight or legitimate. They have dudes who look like a million bucks but if the shit looks fake then who gives a fuck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

triple h vs seth could be scrapped now. i mean its been months and theres still no interaction between the two. seth should just interfere in the main event and steal the show i dunno


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2017)

Right, Seth/HHH doesn't necessarily have to be a match.  As far as TV time is concerned; they haven't exactly committed to it.

Triple H is old.  Maybe he doesn't want to wrestle anymore?  (You never know..)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd have booked HHH vs Seth, where Steph only focuses on that feud as a placement for her husband, and around Rumble and stuff as he's constantly one  upping Steph, she calls in her husband, and he screws him out of the Rumble. Then have those months of build up to Mania by having Seth piss off HHH by ruining his NXT baby or by going after his career.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmmm.. I want Booger T to come out of retirement and scissor kick Triple H and have a match at WM instead.

Seth can interfere during the match and hit his final pedigree on HHH then give him a curbstomp to add insult to injury.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> PC started in 2013. Reigns was already on the main roster and the Wyatts showed up like a week before the PC opened. The first NXT class predates the PC and that's more of where Wyatt was. Those guys didn't really get the PC experience.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem with the performance center is that it's about safety. These guys don't know how to make something look legitimate and don't understand the artistry or necessity of being smart about where your stiff on someone. They think a clubbing forearm to the back is the stiffest you should be and nothing looks tight or legitimate. They have dudes who look like a million bucks but if the shit looks fake then who gives a fuck.



Yeah, none of those help and if you count the fact that there are no hollywood stars on the PC as trainers, none of them would be able to learn how to interact with the crowd, do some epic promos and of course acting


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

"Bryan Alvarez mentioned on Wrestling Observer Live that "Vince [McMahon] has something huge for WrestleMania that everyone will LOVE."

Alvarez was reportedly told the news by Dave Metlzer but both are keeping the news under wraps because they don't want Vince to change the match, something he has done in the past when news has leaked."


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

I know what the big surprise is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Charlotte vs Sasha Banks to main event WM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2017)

big show out here with a fucking six pack


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2017)

Big show for one last title run


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2017)

Bigshow for last run to put The big dog Roman over. 

It seems kinda a waste for Bigshow to fight shaq, he could be putting Stroman or Big Cass over, but I guess Show deserves to go out the way he wants.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Bigshow for last run to put The big dog Roman over.
> 
> It seems kinda a waste for Bigshow to fight shaq, he could be putting Stroman or Big Cass over, but I guess Show deserves to go out the way he wants.




I mean is it even confirmed that Show will retire after Shaq?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

What the fuck?! he's only 44


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean is it even confirmed that Show will retire after Shaq?



Show has been talking about retiring for awhile, he always wanted his final match to be with Shaq.

Big guys take more wear and tare and Bigshows run is pretty much over. He might have a few appearances in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Show's six pack is freaky. How'd get that so fast?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 15, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> triple h vs seth could be scrapped now. i mean its been months and theres still no interaction between the two. seth should just interfere in the main event and steal the show i dunno


 like it's an evidence they are gonna fight at mania just like the show vs O'Neil. I think their rivalry will "start" at the rumble


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Real life anime character in a real life anime


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Show is legit. But Shaq has 1 punch knockout power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Real life anime character in a real life anime


I'll have to check this series out. rofl. what episode is he in?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

The Uso Killer.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

The U.K. Tournament to me really highlights the advantages of using smaller venues for television.  You get hot crowds, because the hardcore fans are the ones buying all of the tickets.  You aren't giving away tickets to casuals to fill a football stadium!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Hearing his opponent not on the roster either


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The U.K. Tournament to me really highlights the advantages of using smaller venues for television.  You get hot crowds, because the hardcore fans are the ones buying all of the tickets.  You aren't giving away tickets to casuals to fill a football stadium!



You're ignoring the fact that its just a uk crowd.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Hopefully this is the year CM Punk comes back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Snuka passed away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Here we go.  UK Tournament.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Loud ass Bruiserweight chant


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Gladwell and Dunne are kind of tearing it up right now. This crowd is really elevating this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Win by count out maybe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

This match was lit AF.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Regal is pissed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Triple ache


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Connors is like a really terrible Adam Cole CAW


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Hate this is wrestling chants


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Finlay's son is a Young Lion for NJPW and he's pretty good. I think he'd get pretty far in this tournament.



WhatADrag said:


> Hate this is wrestling chants



Is it this is wrestling or British wrestling? They did the latter yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Who is going to win this match?  Seems like it could go either way to me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

That was a crazy sequence


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Day 2 so much better


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Dope match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Just realized Tyler Bate is coming out to a bootleg Sledgehammer instrumental.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Tyler Driver 97>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Pete loses we riot


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

These 2 really are the best stylistic mash up we've seen thus far. Both have the skill sets to shine against each other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Holy shit this match


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Really good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

WWE has to sign those 2 for the cruiserweight division. Great match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

These guys look nervous


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Yoooooo finals bout to be lit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't know we were getting a Neville match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Tyler Bate being able to get the babyface heat transfer from Wolfgang is nuts to me. Like that's the sort of shit the crowd will turn on a dude for.

Dunne/Bate can be something really special. Both of these guys are examples of what real wrestling prospects are supposed to be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Heel Neville=PAC>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

WWE really given this shit hype with this surprise opponent for Neville.

This shit is nuts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Thought he was gonna announce his spot in the rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Need Finn to eliminate Goldberg taker n lesnar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Need Finn to eliminate Goldberg taker n lesnar



Gets eliminated by Roman

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Angry regal so believable lmfao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Regal is a good actor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2017)

but is regal as good as his match vs Goldberg?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Regal is a good actor.



Regal needs to go to the HoF for WWE and the Observer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Great fucking match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Honestly feel like Bate and Dunne have practiced with each other so much over the years. These dudes are obviously the most talented performers of this bunch.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2017)

Good job.  McGuiness has been teasing all weekend that no one can kick out of that move.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Day 2 was fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 15, 2017)

4.5 star match in the final for me. Selling, physicality, psychology, even little nuances like Tyler Bate wringing out his hand after punches.

That was probably the best match of Tyler Bate's career and he's 19. That's crazy good for them considering the level he went to. Everyone in that ring at the end is like once we put a polish on these guys holy fuck.

So many of these guys got over. Vince needs to take notes from HHH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Wish dunne would have won. But still amazing day 2.

Dunne had two 4 star matches in one day.

Even hhh gave the co-sign

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So many of these guys got over. Vince needs to take notes from HHH.



The only notes Vince is taking is how to have them look weak in 5 minute matches to pure blood Americans.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2017)

Gonna watch day 2 now. I missed it, was on the phone and then lost track of time and started watching gintama.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2017)

Apparently AJ resigned. Great news for us considering he always saves the PPVs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 15, 2017)

Man, Inoki was insane to do shit like this. Almost sunk New Japan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2017)

So Raw tomorrow will have Brock returning to the show.   Any guess on if the company will utilize him.    I'm hoping he's allowed to do some damage instead of cutting just a promo.  Goldberg got to do a double spear with Reigns on Strowman to build on his dominance going into RR, so will they be doing something similar with Brock but with one of the faces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> WWE has hated Chicago ever since it forced the Face Turn for CM Punk at the expense of Cena when he won the title.  Since then it seems every Chicago event has been either crapping on the City or after he left crapping on Punk.


Just saw this.....feel honored


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

When the UK championship is soo better than the main product it starts being embarrassing


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Raw tomorrow will have Brock returning to the show.   Any guess on if the company will utilize him.    I'm hoping he's allowed to do some damage instead of cutting just a promo.  Goldberg got to do a double spear with Reigns on Strowman to build on his dominance going into RR, so will they be doing something similar with Brock but with one of the faces.


Probably gonna have him wreck sami zayn.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> The only notes Vince is taking is how to have them look weak in 5 minute matches to pure blood Americans.




LMAO


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Just watched the entire tournament for the first time. Woooow, alot of these guys have a bright future. Dunne reminds me of HHH and Owen Hart if they fused.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Just watched the entire tournament for the first time. Woooow, alot of these guys have a bright future. *Dunne reminds me of HHH and Owen Hart if they fused*.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Pete shoulda won.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pete shoulda won.



Nah I think it was the right choice the more I think about it.

The fact that dunne was highly praised and even got a co-sign from hhh. He didn't need the title. I mean I was shocked to learn he's only 23. You wouldn't think that the way he moves in the ring or the regal and fit finlay comparisons he kept receiving. This was like a diet version of omega losing but in reality winning everyone over.


Tyler needed it the most and made the most sense at the moment. Dude just got over AF with the crowd by the third match. And the fact that he's fucking 19 while I sit here and jack off i at 22 years is something you can't just ignore. All that untapped talent he has yet he just put on a 4.5 match in from of a sell out crowd and in front of the entire world. Those combinations scream give him the W.


In long term booking he could be wwe champion in ten years and they can pin point to his beginning of being with the wwe at 19 years old being the very first wwe uk champion.


I mean dunne could have a great future too. Like soul taker said those guys were probably in the ring like fuck tyler and dunne could be something so huge when they are already great.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn that wrestling monster is 19, damnit like wtf?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Raw tomorrow will have Brock returning to the show.   Any guess on if the company will utilize him.    I'm hoping he's allowed to do some damage instead of cutting just a promo.  Goldberg got to do a double spear with Reigns on Strowman to build on his dominance going into RR, so will they be doing something similar with Brock but with one of the faces.


Raw needs to find a way to be creative the next two weeks.  I know they have six hours to fill.  But they need to find a way to avoid having a match between any combination of Reigns, Jericho, and Owens.  maybe a contract signing this week?  And Jericho could defend his US title against someone other than Reigns or Rollins.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah I think it was the right choice the more I think about it.
> 
> The fact that dunne was highly praised and even got a co-sign from hhh. He didn't need the title. I mean I was shocked to learn he's only 23. You wouldn't think that the way he moves in the ring or the regal and fit finlay comparisons he kept receiving. This was like a diet version of omega losing but in reality winning everyone over.
> 
> ...


Yeah I can see why they rolled with Tyler. Can't believe he's only 19. rofl.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

The UK guys probably won't interact with the main roster too much. It'll probably be things like a Balor, Sheamus, or Neville showing up like once a month to buoy tickets at an event where they tape like 4-5 shows at once. They're not going to rent out basketball stadiums there and if there's going to be a weekly hourly show it'll probably be smaller 2000 person venues.

There's going to be too much stuff for Vince to even keep track of. Raw, SD, NXT, 205, and now WWEUK? Idk if HHH is as good a booker as New Japan's Gedo but he booked a dope ass tournament seemingly on the fly here. I don't know if he'll always pick the right guy but his storytelling in the CWC and now here were pretty on point. Bate was a great choice for all the reasons discussed already.

The problem is honestly what are they building to with the main product in so much disarray? What's the point of these shows if they can't make any stars at the top once these guys supposedly get that coat of polish from their system? This part is great but the followthrough has left so much to be desired. This is content for another continent in a market they really want to compete in. Still if theres a Latin America tournament and Asian continent tournament then I'm just not sure what the main roster or these offshoots is with Vince leading the way/


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't believe the Shane/AJ Wrestlemania rumor. I think Survivor Series knocked some sense into Shane.  I don't think he will even have a match this year.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't believe the Shane/AJ Wrestlemania rumor. I think Survivor Series knocked some sense into Shane.  I don't think he will even have a match this year.


Ugh wtf, lets hope its just a rumor.



SoulTaker said:


> The UK guys probably won't interact with the main roster too much. It'll probably be things like a Balor, Sheamus, or Neville showing up like once a month to buoy tickets at an event where they tape like 4-5 shows at once. They're not going to rent out basketball stadiums there and if there's going to be a weekly hourly show it'll probably be smaller 2000 person venues.
> 
> There's going to be too much stuff for Vince to even keep track of. Raw, SD, NXT, 205, and now WWEUK? Idk if HHH is as good a booker as New Japan's Gedo but he booked a dope ass tournament seemingly on the fly here. I don't know if he'll always pick the right guy but his storytelling in the CWC and now here were pretty on point. Bate was a great choice for all the reasons discussed already.
> 
> The problem is honestly what are they building to with the main product in so much disarray? What's the point of these shows if they can't make any stars at the top once these guys supposedly get that coat of polish from their system? This part is great but the followthrough has left so much to be desired. This is content for another continent in a market they really want to compete in. Still if theres a Latin America tournament and Asian continent tournament then I'm just not sure what the main roster or these offshoots is with Vince leading the way/


Yeah man, I don't see how they're going to fit the UK talent on RAW or Smackdown or even 205. Unless they swap out some people. Also I'm curious if this means a 4th show is coming?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Shitloads of content. But I'll still probably only watch Raw and Smackdown. It's just...too much. But it's nice to have the option.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

You guys hyped for Raw?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for Raw?



Only to see how dead Triple H and Cole will look and sound after the long ass flight from UK to where raw is tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Heel Michael Cole tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys hyped for Raw?


No. What's even gonna happen on raw?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't believe the Shane/AJ Wrestlemania rumor. I think Survivor Series knocked some sense into Shane.  I don't think he will even have a match this year.


I'm tires of this rumor need it to go away


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey all.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

pat pat said:


>


Tell me you dont see it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Might not watch wwe until Vince dies the way he been plotting shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> No. What's even gonna happen on raw?


Reigns and Rollins vs Jericho and Owens in a tag match.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

HHH will be on Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Emmalina!


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Tell me you dont see it


Thé second you talked about it I was like ohh shit


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Emmalina!



Will get an extra 30s on her weekly promo video.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Thé second you talked about it I was like ohh shit


Exactly


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Exactly


They mixed their DNA Jesus!


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

pat pat said:


> They mixed their DNA Jesus!


What has been seen cannot be unseen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Will get an extra 30s on her weekly promo video.


people that weren't drafted should be free agents.

And I like the idea of this whole thing being an elaborate swerve.  Emma isn't joining Raw at all!  She has chosen Smackdown.

And she will reveal this to us on Tuesday night after she helps Alexa Bliss retain the SD women's title.  That's right.  I actually want Emma to be Lucadora at this point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reigns and Rollins vs Jericho and Owens in a tag match.


Please tell me you're making this up to remind me how limited and shit raw is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> HHH will be on Raw


I'ma die if he doesn't interact with rollins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reigns and Rollins vs Jericho and Owens in a tag match.


The parody writes itself at this point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

FUICKING CUMMMING BUCKETS
ZNDWJFN EDAGJ DEJN EJN FERAVNLIERNFW


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 16, 2017)

YES

Finally he is back in the WWE. Hopefully we get Angle vs Goldberg or Angle vs Lesnar .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Guess we know the cover to WWE 2K18.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

This HOF a must-see


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Hoooly FUCK!!



Rukia said:


> Guess we know the cover to WWE 2K18.


Jesus! Lets do this!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 16, 2017)

Sucks Bryan is retired

Want to see that Angle vs Bryan dream match .


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2017)

Who will be inducting him?

Edge? Brock? Austin?

>you suck chants will be back


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I loved the Brock/angle comedy segments.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

As for Raw tonight.  I will be satisfied if the authority figures takes a back seat.  I don't want to see Stephanie or Mick.  Certainly not more than once.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Who will be inducting him?
> 
> Edge? Brock? Austin?
> 
> >you suck chants will be back


 Brock it would be funny and I don't think the fans are gonna chant that. They will enter fangirl mode xd


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2017)

Brock/Angle is the greatest feud in history


pat pat said:


> Brock it would be funny and I don't think the fans are gonna chant that. They will enter fangirl mode xd



No, we need "you still suck chants". The only proper way to fangirl.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Brock/Angle is the greatest feud in history
> 
> 
> No, we need "you still suck chants". The only proper way to fangirl.


Brock/Angle is one of the reason why wwe was cool back in the days . 
I wonder how he would react if the chant that


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Brock/Angle is one of the reason why wwe was cool back in the days .
> I wonder how he would react if the chant that



Likely encourage it on.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn.  Really creepy episode of special victims unit right before RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

That's right, we get an MLK promo for Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Really creepy episode of special victims unit right before RAW.



Yeah, also ran a tad bit long for that one as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah let's play some good ass pop music with a country feeling while we celebrate MLK JR

I mean the song and package was pretty awful musical genre aside


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Really eerie music and the guy was doing unthinkable surgeries.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really eerie music and the guy was doing unthinkable surgeries.



Sounds like a 90s gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't get why they threw people like Halle Berry and Tyler Perry into that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

oh dear god no!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Dem boos.  

Well what are the chances he gets an upgraded belt after RR.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't get why they threw people like Halle Berry and Tyler Perry into that promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Number 1 heel Roman Reigns getting that delusional heel heat


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Roman should go heel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Bringing up Shield to get cheap pop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

What the fuck did anyone see roman tweak in his promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What the fuck did anyone see roman tweak in his promo



Yea but it seemed like he got distracted off camera, not really a tweak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea but it seemed like he got distracted off camera, not really a tweak.


There was a weird moment where it seemed like he looked towards the ramp.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Owens is going to have an 150+ day run and it's not going to mean anything in this booking cycle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

And here is Strowman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lesnar is pretty hype in this moment with everyone looking at him completely aware he's still the strongest


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

What is going on here?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

SAMI AND BROCK STARE DOWN!?!?!?


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Rollins hasnt used that shitty new music yet


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Owens/Lesnar please.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Lesnar no sold the Superman Punch?



But no-one no sells the SUPERMAN PUNCH


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

That was probably the best segment this show will have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn that crowd reaction for the Brock/Strowman stare down.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Owens/Lesnar please.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Lol Sami.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Everyone got a hit in but ko


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

The Rumble does have some great participants this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


>


The people want it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool AJ Styles/John Cena promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Well Brock ended up looking strong in that segment.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The people want it.



Because they don't know what will happen to KO in that feud. Remember Lesnar's Summerslam match with Cena?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Rumble does have some great participants this year.


This has the potential to be the best rumble in decades.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Brock ended up looking strong in that segment.


Setting up Reigns/Goldberg/Lesnar for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Raw is gonna go downhill from here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

So Jinder/Rusev with the jobber entrance.  Well Enzo seems healthy to be in a match now.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Jinder is terrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Surprised the crowd is alive.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Did Enzo stop the pin before the ref counted 3? Looked like he started standing up before the ref had officially hit the 3 count.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Can someone explain to me how in the hell is that elbow drop a finisher.  

Well Cass and Enzo for the win after their team finisher.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did Enzo stop the pin before the ref counted 3? Looked like he started standing up before the ref had officially hit the 3 count.


I thought he did that as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did Enzo stop the pin before the ref counted 3? Looked like he started standing up before the ref had officially hit the 3 count.


I noticed that.  He stood up at 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Really cool promo for Alexa/Becky cage match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't eat long john silvers

stomach killer


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I hate the Long John Silver/AW combo restaurants.  Last thing I want is to smell fish when I go to get a root beer float.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Highlighting Lita when you kicked her off TV in the past month

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Gallagher against Aries would be fun.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Couple of these Cruiserweight contracts need to get cut.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Highlighting Lita when you kicked her off TV in the past month


Lita is sexy asf even in 2017.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Highlighting Lita when you kicked her off TV in the past month


lol 



God Movement said:


> Couple of these Cruiserweight contracts need to get cut.



nah just stop doing 50/50 and have these dudes be jobbers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I would sign ring announcer Jojo to a ten year contract.  She is gorgeous.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Terrible looking punches.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nah just stop doing 50/50 and have these dudes be jobbers.



That would work too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Please play Kurt's entrance music.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lita is sexy asf even in 2017.


This is true but she was shit on the preshows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd rather see Lita on my TV than Davari or whatever his name is


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> This is true but she was shit on the preshows


No worse than Booker T.  And the King was mailing it in.  But you are right.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Honestly the PPV pre shows should just be Renee and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

They kept that stupid growl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I enjoyed the UK tournament.  Just let me know when the women's tournament starts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


>


lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Amazing, Nia must use sage power because I didn't see her touch Sasha but she fell in that rush down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Anderson fought in tons of battle royals when he was in Japan!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Kurt Angle was really hilarious 

Top 5 overall for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

It was such a brilliant idea.  Wear your gold medals to the ring and constantly remind the fans that you are a gold medal winner!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Regardless of how WWE have treated The Club, I still like them. Gallows' striking >>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Nothing was more humiliating than that Halloween match against Enzo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

These guys are working hard.  I'm glad the crowd is into this match.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nothing was more humiliating than that Halloween match against Enzo.


The Old Day says hi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

They won it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

John Cone can go eat a dick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

That was a face spot


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Anderson and Gallows got screwed over.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Nah they didn't, unfortunately. But they were booked right. No complaints.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Should have hit the dickhead ref with a Magic Killer too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Still was a great match and good way to make Guns n' Gallows look strong while still having Cesaro and Sheamus retain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

At least it made Gallows and Anderson look strong, for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I told you guys!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Superfly caught a body then passed away without ever getting caught. He might be the GOAT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, didn't know Snuka passed away.   Well nice package the WWE did for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I thought it might be hard to celebrate Snuka because of that murder charge.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

these lil jimmies dont know about Superfly


----------



## Grand Cross (Jan 16, 2017)

Could you imagine Eddie winning the title only to have the ref say Brock hit him so it's a dq win? That was massively dumb. MLK didn't die for this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> these lil jimmies dont know about Superfly


They didn't even know about Shawn Michaels last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Grand Cross said:


> Could you imagine Eddie winning the title only to have the ref say Brock hit him so it's a dq win? That was massively dumb.


Inconsistent too.  Dean Ambrose was allowed to win the belt under very similar circumstances.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Heh, looking at GOAT teams liking the Wick 2 trailer with the Reeves/Fishburne reunion. 

Again with the Emma package that has yet to appear at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Going to find and kill whoever decided to delay the Emmalina stuff for SO LONG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Superfly caught a body then passed away without ever getting caught. He might be the GOAT


Dude too soon. Rofl.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

You know what? Sami Zayn might just be the best babyface on the roster


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude too soon. Rofl.





Rest in Peace Superfly, but man, he killed that girl we just have to be honest here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

4th member of the Shield.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

Poor Sami left hanging.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm livid about Emma.  This better not be a Curt Hawkins situation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Heel Neville has no chill


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

This Dorado guy is the biggest jobber in the division.  He lost to Davari earlier too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Heel Neville has no chill


I'm surprised to see him since he was in Blackpool yesterday.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

MLK Day and the black man gets beat down.

Never change Vince you racist fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Neville might be the best actual heel on Raw right now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Man just threw Tony Nese out the ring.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Spazzy Sami Zayn is hilarious

This beatdown should be considered a hate crime


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Emma got me over here with the biggest blue balls on earth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Titus Brand!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Though I happy Vin is still making movies, did the last XXX film do that bad they had to bring him back into the original role.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Most prestigious women's belt is on the line tomorrow night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

damn we got one more raw before rumble

don't feel like it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Most prestigious women's belt is on the line tomorrow night.



There's no NXT Women's Championship match until Rumble Takeover so idk what you mean

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Good point.  Asuka steamrolled Bayley.  Beat Mickie James.  Beat Nia Jax.  And beat Emma.  She is an extremely legitimate champion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Neville has been consistently great since the heel turn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There's no NXT Women's Championship match until Rumble Takeover so idk what you mean


Nikki Cross to win it? Could see it happening.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Time to watch New Day be Heels and bully Titus again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I expect Asuka to retain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

WWE still doesn't seem ready to break up New Day.  They sell too much merch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE still doesn't seem ready to break up New Day.  They sell too much merch.


Hope they do soon. I miss Kofi's theme song.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nikki Cross to win it? Could see it happening.



I think they'll probably keep Nikki Cross in the feud but they're setting up for Asuka/Ember Moon.

Asuka isn't getting any younger and those girls can work but need the rub from Asuka to give their matches a big fight feel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE still doesn't seem ready to break up New Day.  They sell too much merch.



Go heel, freebird Universal championship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

ugh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Asuka won't lose until it is her last match in NXT.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2017)

Dem women swallowing everything Big E threw at them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

LMFAO WHAT


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Black on Black violence on MLK day. Fucking Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Titus is actually going to win tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Dammit, just have Titus get back together with Darren and let Bob be their manager.  Better than what Titus has been on his singles run.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Titus getting humiliated in the rumble is something I can easily imagine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

“New Day always gives the WWE Universe what they want!”

So you give us a Titus O'Neil match? Think you need to check your information, Kofi.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Titus getting humiliated in the rumble is something I can easily imagine.



He already botched this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, just have Titus get back together with Darren and let Bob be their manager.  Better than what Titus has been on his singles run.


Should never have fired Abraham Washington nor split them up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

0-10 record for Titus in his last 10 tv matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I liked Big E as AJ's bodyguard.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I liked Big E as AJ's bodyguard.


His Theme Song was so good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

How did Big E kick out of that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

What's with all the ass spanking in this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

What the fuck am I watching on my screen right now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh look Titus loses, water is wet, who gives a fuck anymore.  So he's off the Rumble match because of this because all the spots have been taken.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

This is the cringiest match ever, Prime Goldust wasnt this weird


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

HAPPY MLK DAY


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Charlotte seems like she is dominate in bed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

It seems like Titus could have just asked Foley or Stephanie instead of losing a match to New Day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

WWE going to start showing indies on the Network. ICW and them are about to announce a 2-3 year deal. ICW is the promotion where Balor and Sheamus got there starts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Charlotte seems like she is dominate in bed


Well of course.  She is the queen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE going to start showing indies on the Network. ICW and them are about to announce a 2-3 year deal. ICW is the promotion where Balor and Sheamus got there starts.


The network is a great deal.

Think about the new content you would have gotten this month if you chose to register.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Split has a big twist.  But you have to be a movie nerd for it to mean anything to you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

They doing all these great things besides making Raw good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Bayley isn't in your league Charlotte!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

get her Charlotte!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 16, 2017)

Also is Seth going to show up with new merchandise every single night?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Charlotte is so fucking superior.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Fucking four eyed nerds trying to hijack the segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Charlotte working her heel magic here.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

This is dragging


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> This is dragging


It's a tough promo to cut.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Charlotte's segment went on too long.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Split has a big twist.  But you have to be a movie nerd for it to mean anything to you.


Of course Shamaylan made it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

This Charlotte segment is still going on? I muted it about 5 minutes ago and have been listening to music FFS. Oh hey nvm here's Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Bayley isn't threatening.  And she sucks on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Charlotte is right.  Send Bayley back to NXT.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Bayley is AWFUL on the mic. Just AWFUL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Needs AJ Lee classes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Why did I stop playing The Old Republic for RAW tonight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Nia/Sasha is a better feud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2017)

Dammit she didn't help her cause with those in ring poems.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Bayley is adorable tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Bayley is an easy match for Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Women don't even get to wrestle on Raw.  They have three hours and a couple of promos is all they get.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

I did say after the first segment Raw would go downhill from there

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Braun is so fucking legit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nia/Sasha is a better feud


I'm more interested in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I actually enjoy the Braun segments.  They are to the point.  And Braun isn't easy to manipulate.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

The other thing about Sasha/Nia is that I think there is some storytelling going on with that match.  Sasha is going to carry her leg injury into the match.  And she is going to sell the leg during crucial moments.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Kendrick/Alexander has potential to be a really good match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't get it.  Why does Raw treat the cruiserweights better than the women?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't get it.  Why does Raw treat the cruiserweights better than the women?


Because they can now stop pretending they actually care about the "Women's Revolution" now that Charlotte/Sasha is done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Remember when Stephanie claimed that she wanted a women's revolution?  She brought Sasha, Becky, and Charlotte.  Yeah, even she treats the women like shit now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Lol Kendrick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Decent match. Crowd got somewhat into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Cedric kek. Was so cheeky there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Cedric fooled me right there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Also that Lumbar Check fucking murdered Kendrick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Raw on that 2/10 streak


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm more into the Noam/Alicia/Cedric stuff than I am in the New Day/Titus feud.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Does watching Raw weekly sometimes feel like a chore for anyone else but me?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Nia sounds turned on talking about beating up sasha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> Does watching Raw weekly sometimes feel like a chore for anyone else but me?


I've had it muted for about half the show right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

No authority tonight.  That is the biggest bright spot imo.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've had it muted for about half the show right now.


its playing in the background for me and even that is painful


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No authority tonight.  That is the biggest bright spot imo.


I feel like since you're going to the rumble you stay optimistic 247.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Who cares about this


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

trying to hold back tears


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Kurt Angle. One of the GOATs


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Fuck look how good this intro is. THAT IS A FUCKING CHAMPION.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Angle made everyone tap.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

You suck chants still exist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Angle in my top 5.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Iconic chant.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Crowd did the You Suck Chant


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't want Jericho in a shark cage.  I will fear for his safety.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2017)

At least people forgot the what part between the "you suck."


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Jericho is a hall of fame headliner some day too.  He is a grand slam winner.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

They showed a clip the infamous  Kofi vs Randy MSG match during the XXX commercial


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

So so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Smackdown really is the experimental show.  All they are advertising is Alexa/Becky.  Not teasing anything else.  And this is two shows to go until the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

don't do this to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Angle is going to manage AA.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Please do.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I love when Jericho slaps people and gets his ass kicked afterwards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Owens and Zayn in the ring again.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> its playing in the background for me and even that is painful


This was me for the past 2 1/2 hours. The only thing that caught my attention was the false title change with Gallows and Anderson.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

That super kick would have been a fun finish.


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

isnt HHH supposed to be there?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 16, 2017)

I think Neville and Cedric had really good segments. Heel PAC is awesome.

I find it somewhat comforting WWE is letting Stroman and Reigns wrestle this much close to Mania makes it seem like they won't have that match at the show if they keep touching. Really don't want to see that.

The opening segment was good and they're sort of doing what they should have been doing with the booking by making this 6 man tag. It's not as good as SD but this particular episode isn't as bad as the past few weeks have been.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> isnt HHH supposed to be there?


Guess they forgot about that. Or maybe he'll appear at the end and pedigree Rollins again. rofl


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

Raw has just been a drag tonight, nothing has wowed me since the opening promo


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Guess they forgot about that. Or maybe he'll appear at the end and pedigree Rollins again. rofl


Would be Hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Good.  Strowman stands tall.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Owens and Jericho have literally had zero offence in the latter part of the match. Was literally all Strowman


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I can see Sami eliminating Strowman from the rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Strowman stands tall.


Nope. Still need obligatory Super SHIELD bullshit
EDIT: Nevermind. They actually might let Owens and Jericho stand tall for a second week running.
At least Owens will. For once. Actually looking for a champion for the first time in months.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn.  How man pedigrees does Jericho have to take?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Damn.  Nice power bomb.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I thought he struggled to get that apron bomb last week.  I'm surprised Owens made it look so easy.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 16, 2017)

Good ending. Owens can smile while he can, because at the Rumble Roman will bury him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

Bad night for Roman.  Destroyed by both Brock and Kevin Owens.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bad night for Roman.  Destroyed by both Brock and Kevin Owens.


He's winning the title at the RR anyways. He can afford one night of not dominating everyone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)

Where the hell was HHH?
That aside RAW was decent tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 16, 2017)

At least Owens remembers continuity. "Remember Battleground?"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Wasn't HHH supposed to be on?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I would like this to be the start of a shift for the Kevin Owens character.  A shift back to mean and nasty Kevin Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2017)

Legend said:


> At least Owens remembers continuity. "Remember Battleground?"


Not continuity at all considering KO brought up a PPV that he faced Sami in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2017)

I feel like we learned a little bit about Fastlane tonight.

Two matches are set.

Reigns/Goldberg
Strowman/Lesnar


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

The episode was much better than last week.  And I have to give it a positive review since the authority figures were no where to be seen.  But Raw needs to call some people up from NXT, push some people, and get Balor back.  Because their roster is just incredibly thin.  They are forced to throw Jericho, Reigns, Rollins, and Owens together every week.  And it is tiresome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Heard about kurt being back and hall of fame. Congrats to him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The episode was much better than last week.  And I have to give it a positive review since the authority figures were no where to be seen.  But Raw needs to call some people up from NXT, push some people, and get Balor back.  Because their roster is just incredibly thin.  They are forced to throw Jericho, Reigns, Rollins, and Owens together every week.  And it is tiresome.


Raw was trash.


----------



## Ae (Jan 17, 2017)

How was Raw? I was busy reorganizing all evening.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> How was Raw? I was busy reorganizing all evening.


Don't waste your time. Just come for SD tomorrow and then Raw next week considering it's the last one before Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> How was Raw? I was busy reorganizing all evening.


5/10.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Also I really have been consistent on missing Raw now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also I really have been consistent on missing Raw now



watch tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would like this to be the start of a shift for the Kevin Owens character.  A shift back to mean and nasty Kevin Owens.


Hope after he loses the title at RR, he starts lashing out at everyone (Jericho included) and becoming nastier and more ruthless like he was before he won the title (commentators can play it off as KO winning the title and befriending Jericho made him complacent and so losing the title has lit the fire in him once again). Then when he and Jericho start feuding, he's full on prizefighter heel again and he brutally beats Jericho at WM to become US Champion.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 17, 2017)

Braun backing down from Brock is so idiotic on WWE's part.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> watch tomorrow.


I will. Smackdown was fun last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

I found god movement on wrestlingfourm with a Roman Avy and Signature combo lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I found god movement on wrestlingfourm with a Roman Avy and Signature combo lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 When its reigns it pours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> When its reigns it pours!


 Bruh a Dragon Ball GT set?

Toriyama would be ashamed of you


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bruh a Dragon Ball GT set?
> 
> Toriyama would be ashamed of you



Better than DB Super

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bruh a Dragon Ball GT set?
> 
> Toriyama would be ashamed of you


Toriyama did the fucking designs! loooool



The Juice Man said:


> Better than DB Super


Shit! I mean look at goku in my avy, better animated than anything in Super.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2017)

Dragon Ball Super is One Piece and Naruto level in animation 

So disappointed that the king of kings wasnt on Raw. 


Atleast they buried Reigns for once in his awful life.


But the real shit that im hyped about is Kurt's return


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I found god movement on wrestlingfourm with a Roman Avy and Signature combo lmfaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



REIGNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I am a big supporter of DA BIG DAWG. This is not something I have tried to hide

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Kurt Angle is simply the best.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 17, 2017)

They better have a huge welcome party for Angle


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Considering that they steal all of SD's legends/part timers they better not take Angle.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Considering that they steal all of SD's legends/part timers they better not take Angle.


Exactly, it's like they don't want SD to succeed , they give them the strict minimum to work with, but you know whats funny? Even with that SD> shit raw


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Shibata about to lose his push in New Japan because he got caught cheating on his wife. They tried to deflect with Okada's engagement, which is huge because mainstream media is covering it over there and Okada had it in his contract he can't have a public GF. Now Shibata's wife or mistress is threatening to release all these lewd messages and pics. 

Fucked up angles but they're better than Raw.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2017)

Guess he wanted to try some new pussy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Guess he wanted to try some new pussy



I mean we get that but the Japanese not so much. They really fuck with you for this shit.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2017)

Is there any way he can recover from a scandal like this?


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 17, 2017)

Did anyone read Cornette's opinion on Omega?

What the fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

Cornette is stuck in the 80s and 90s so I'm not at all surprised he didn't care for the match.

I still need to watch the match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Considering that they steal all of SD's legends/part timers they better not take Angle.


I mean just look at all of the part timers they have trotted out the last couple of weeks after SD won the ratings.  Goldberg, Lesner, Undertaker.  And for SD this week, all they advertised is a women's match.  Women aren't even allowed to wrestle on Raw.  WWE trying really hard to bury Smackdown right now.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 17, 2017)

> Here's the thing about Kenny Omega, everybody that listens to the program regularly knows that I've had problems with him because of his activities in Japan, embarrassing the [professional] wrestling business, exposing it, and et cetera. But with Kenny Omega, I first saw Kenny Omega in Ring Of Honor, in 2006-ish, so, and, everybody was saying, 'oh, this kid is great,' and when I watched him live, he reminded me a lot of The Ultimate Warrior, the head-shaking, the goofy expressions, he had horrible basics.






> I watched this match and I’m sorry folks, there’s just no way, shape or form, that this match was a six-star match, let alone a five star match. They took a lot of risks, but it had such obvious cooperation and moves that nobody really can get up from, etc. Omega is a great athlete. He still has the stupid facial expressions. Calm down on the Ultimate Warrior s*it and anything that reminds me of the Ultimate Warrior instantly makes me mad because he was the worst pushed wrestler in a major promotion ever.





Comparing him with Ultimate Warrior


----------



## God Movement (Jan 17, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Did anyone read Cornette's opinion on Omega?
> 
> What the fuck



Cornette hates him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Is there any way he can recover from a scandal like this?



Internationally he draws in places like the U.K. and it's hard to imagine Kidani letting this get in the way when he let Honma wrestle with the domestic abuse allegations though Honma is obviously worse off than he was in 2014.

Hopefully as long as Okada takes heat off him and there's no dick pics that Shibata will be ok but this is probably the equivalent of RVD being caught with weed ahead of his big push.



[S-A-F] said:


> Cornette is stuck in the 80s and 90s so I'm not at all surprised he didn't care for the match.
> 
> I still need to watch the match tbh.



His reasoning was stupid. He's like well people complain about me shitting on them no selling everything but these guys sold for way too long. And it was like ok this is that thing where you move the goal post to continue to work people into buying your character. This is just old school business shit.

Even Bruce Pritchard makes fun of Cornette's dinosaur ass.



Rukia said:


> I mean just look at all of the part timers they have trotted out the last couple of weeks after SD won the ratings.  Goldberg, Lesner, Undertaker.  And for SD this week, all they advertised is a women's match.  Women aren't even allowed to wrestle on Raw.  WWE trying really hard to bury Smackdown right now.



Pretty close. I mean I'm sure SD is supposed to succeed enough to appease the USA network and Universal Group but not so much it causes Vince an existential crisis as a producer and director.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 17, 2017)

Cornette is fucking crazy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Shibata about to lose his push in New Japan because he got caught cheating on his wife. They tried to deflect with Okada's engagement, which is huge because mainstream media is covering it over there and Okada had it in his contract he can't have a public GF. Now Shibata's wife or mistress is threatening to release all these lewd messages and pics.
> 
> Fucked up angles but they're better than Raw.



I heard he will be fine. Someone told me someone else did the same thing in NJPW and nothing happened.

Obviously I don't remember the full context of the convo. I just remember last week someone talking about him being caught cheating was the biggest news of the week. But he should be alright because new Japan didn't do anything to a certain wrestler who basically had the same major problems


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard he will be fine. Someone told me someone else did the same thing in NJPW and nothing happened.
> 
> Obviously I don't remember the full context of the convo. I just remember last week someone talking about him being caught cheating was the biggest news of the week. But he should be alright because new Japan didn't do anything to a certain wrestler who basically had the same major problems



Taichi was the wrestler and he was a trash junior who got cycled to Noah with the rest of Suzuki-gun and got a 2 month suspension.

It's bad because Shibata was clearly going to get a big program, the dude was in the 2nd match from the top of Wrestlekingdom, so he's a bigger star than Taichi ever was. It's kind of like comparing Adam Rose's wellness violation to Roman's.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Taichi was the wrestler and he was a trash junior who got cycled to Noah with the rest of Suzuki-gun and got a 2 month suspension.
> 
> It's bad because Shibata was clearly going to get a big program, the dude was in the 2nd match from the top of Wrestlekingdom, so he's a bigger star than Taichi ever was. It's kind of like comparing Adam Rose's wellness violation to Roman's.




Damn. Why is cheating even goilng to get him in trouble tho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Why is cheating even goilng to get him in trouble tho?



Different cultures

I mean you have to be a real asshole to even get caught or aired out like Shibata is.

I mean just to give you an idea of how it is over there, Okada being engaged is getting covered everywhere and the Shibata stuff is on 2chan. But Okada being engaged is huge because contractually he's not even allowed a GF. Kidani wants most of his guys to be clean cut bishis.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Why is cheating even goilng to get him in trouble tho?


Cause NTR is bad! Seppuku is the only way to get out of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Different cultures
> 
> I mean you have to be a real asshole to even get caught or aired out like Shibata is.
> 
> I mean just to give you an idea of how it is over there, Okada being engaged is getting covered everywhere and the Shibata stuff is on 2chan. But Okada being engaged is huge because contractually he's not even allowed a GF. Kidani wants most of his guys to be clean cut bishis.




Lmao imagine edge getting the depush for taking Lita away from Matt. 

Has the pics been leaked?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lmao imagine edge getting the depush for taking Lita away from Matt.
> 
> Has the pics been leaked?



I'm listening to the Bruce Pritchard podcast on this right now. 

Shit is crazy. It's nuts how everything turned out for those guys and how that was probably the biggest and worst thing ever but Edge got so much heat from that he won like what 14 world titles?


Kenju showed this to me and just 

All aboard Oldberg/Roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm listening to the Bruce Pritchard podcast on this right now.
> 
> Shit is crazy. It's nuts how everything turned out for those guys and how that was probably the biggest and worst thing ever but Edge got so much heat from that he won like what 14 world titles?
> 
> ...


Shit was crazy. I mean I was watching when edge broke away from Christian just last week. The thing is dude was like what...? 02 or 03? He really was just floating around doing shit like shaving kurts head or teaming with hulk hogan etc. 

He snapped up Lita and never went back lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit was crazy. I mean I was watching when edge broke away from Christian just last week. The thing is dude was like what...? 02 or 03? He really was just floating around doing shit like shaving kurts head or teaming with hulk hogan etc.
> 
> He snapped up Lita and never went back lol



Edge really has a weird career in the sense that he was more over than a lot of us remember but now WWE is doing that retcon shit where they're trying to make it seem like everything was a vehicle to push him. At the same time considering the fact he was getting over on Angle like that I should have seen that they really wanted him to be a huge babyface.

Dude lived a blessed life, not as blessed as Punk though. Punk has probably the most legit game of any of these wrestlers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

ROH is about to enter the darkest timeline.

It seems like WWE is getting War Machine, Kyle O Reilly, and Adam Cole, but also getting Donovan Dijak and 1 other guy whose presumed to be Lio Rush, but please god let it be Marty Scurl or Will Ospreay.

But hey Dalton Castle is about to be pushed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

*Vince McMahon has been very upset with the lack of fan interest for both 205 Live and the RAW Cruiserweight division, which is why WWE wants to add more Superstars with name value to the division (like they did with Neville and Tajiri).

Neville was not planned to be a part of the division, but those plans changed after 205 Live failed to gain a lot of interest from fans. Austin Aries is said to be the next addition to the Cruiserweight roster once he heals from his orbital injury.

WWE has admired Neville’s work with WWE Cruiserweight Champion Rich Swann on 205 Live.
*


*--

Vince a idiot*


----------



## pat pat (Jan 17, 2017)

I think Vince is the only human being on this earth who never understand what is wrong with his product.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

George Lucas made Star Wars and subsequently reintroduced Midichrolians when he was past his prime creatively.

It's not surprising that Vince doesn't understand that the cruiserweights shouldn't be grabbing a 2 minute rest hold in a 7 minute match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Roman Reigns,  this guy gets a lot of hate.  But I actually am starting to enjoy him.  I look forward to the crowd reactions.  I look forward to laughing about him standing tall at the end of every episode.  I enjoy the discussion about his inevitable heel turn.

To me, Rollins is the guy that has dropped off.  Rollins bores the hell out of me.  I cringe every time I see him.  I don't understand his character at all.  Is he supposed to be a babyface?  I even hate the breathing that he does in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I even hate the breathing that he does in the ring.


Wtf lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> George Lucas made Star Wars and subsequently reintroduced Midichrolians when he was past his prime creatively.
> 
> It's not surprising that Vince doesn't understand that the cruiserweights shouldn't be grabbing a 2 minute rest hold in a 7 minute match.




I honestly think hhh should take over but there are a lot of people that say they believe hhh/steph would be worse.

Thoughts?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman Reigns,  this guy gets a lot of hate.  But I actually am starting to enjoy him.  I look forward to the crowd reactions.  I look forward to laughing about him standing tall at the end of every episode.  I enjoy the discussion about his inevitable heel turn.
> 
> To me, Rollins is the guy that has dropped off.  Rollins bores the hell out of me.  I cringe every time I see him.  I don't understand his character at all.  Is he supposed to be a babyface?  I even hate the breathing that he does in the ring.



You don't understand a lot of things about wrestling. 

I mean it's cool if you enjoy Roman for Roman but anyone who would sit here and say they like watching wrestling fans tear each other apart and live in misery of this guys babyface push really should ask themselves if they're a real fan. Shit is bad for the product and is a dark cloud.

Your Rollins thing is whatever. Dude was one of the best wrestlers on the planet then blew out his knee. Obviously you weren't watching him closely enough to grow an attachment to what he was in the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I honestly think hhh should take over but there are a lot of people that say they believe hhh/steph would be worse.
> 
> Thoughts?



The people who think they'd be worse are the same type of people who thought Vince Jr was going to take Vince Sr's company and run it into the ground.

HHH has a really good mind for the booking aspect of this thing and he's trying to grow and adapt the business in the modern world of streaming. I feel like Stephanie has her shortcomings but do we know if she's in charge of the shows on the Network and helping to approve programming there? I mean she has so many issues it's not even funny but I really don't think their issues would be as obvious as Vince. 

I mean HHH booked the CWC and UK Tournament which are different animals but the dude showed a talent for creating a modern take on a classic product in the way he used the vignettes and commentary to educate the audience. Vince is big on educating the audience but he sucks at in comparison to HHH.

The thing is that Vince is old and old people are conservative as fuck. So if he's making money he doesn't care that the product sucks because he employs nearly 1000 people and wants to be able to pay them and himself. HHH doesn't have the same concerns and shows that you can have a better product. 

I just think WWE is at a similar crossroads as to when Vince brought it and that HHH is really the new Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't even think Seth lost that massive of a step to begin with. Dude is just floating around not doing shit waiting for hhh. Of course he doesn't feel the same.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

the crusierweights have gotten more interesting ever since Neville joined them and started fucking them up. I also enjoy the alicia fox storyline with cedric and creepy ass dar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't even think Seth lost that massive of a step to begin with. Dude is just floating around not doing shit waiting for hhh. Of course he doesn't feel the same.



It's a pretty big step, I mean he's definitely more afraid of stressing that knee than he's ever been. He works smarter I guess but considering where he was in terms of a position he has to work to get over as a face and he's very boring by comparison to what he was. Dude went from being a 6'4 Billy Kidman to being a Jimmy Snuka.

I mean look at how Harper works and look at Seth. Harper carries more weight and still does all of his spots while Seth will rarely if ever do a full flip, actually goes through the middle rope now. Only hits frog splash which is probably inferior to Kevin Owens and yeah just has such a weak finishing move that actually stresses out the part he's trying to protect.

Looking at his Summerslam and Night of Champions from last year and comparing them to this year he's not the same. I think his mic issues are overblown though, he's getting better every week the further removed we get from the terrible material they gave him before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> the crusierweights have gotten more interesting ever since Neville joined them and started fucking them up. I also enjoy the alicia fox storyline with cedric and creepy ass dar.



Cedric is the most over on youtube. 

I actually think these are the only 2 good storylines on 205 Live. I'm starting to get annoyed with the Jack Gallagher/Arya Daivari shit.

Neville is really saving this thing though. I just hope the payoff isn't let's make Jack Gallagher a star.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The people who think they'd be worse are the same type of people who thought Vince Jr was going to take Vince Sr's company and run it into the ground.
> 
> HHH has a really good mind for the booking aspect of this thing and he's trying to grow and adapt the business in the modern world of streaming. I feel like Stephanie has her shortcomings but do we know if she's in charge of the shows on the Network and helping to approve programming there? I mean she has so many issues it's not even funny but I really don't think their issues would be as obvious as Vince.
> 
> ...


I agree 100


SoulTaker said:


> The people who think they'd be worse are the same type of people who thought Vince Jr was going to take Vince Sr's company and run it into the ground.
> 
> HHH has a really good mind for the booking aspect of this thing and he's trying to grow and adapt the business in the modern world of streaming. I feel like Stephanie has her shortcomings but do we know if she's in charge of the shows on the Network and helping to approve programming there? I mean she has so many issues it's not even funny but I really don't think their issues would be as obvious as Vince.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.

I feel like some still just have a personal grudge towards hhh. Its like wrestling fans never forgive really. You make a few bad decisions in your career, fans will still hold that against you ten years from now.

Cena has lost to styles, Bryan, and punk. Yet people still hold cena accountable for the nexus match to heart.


It even feels like hhh gets the most heat for the screw job against Bret sometimes when dude literally did nothing.

Like people really want to fault hhh for being buddies with the kliq, marrying steph, evolution. Evolution was supposed to have mark jindrak but hhh knew Batista would be better. Dude really has a mind for the business I just feel like I'm the only one who  notices this.

Like instead of thanking hhh for making these indie guys noticeable and giving the fans what they want dudes really would rather say "lol he's not that good he's just signing the best talent with his little indie promotion in nxt."


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman Reigns,  this guy gets a lot of hate.  But I actually am starting to enjoy him.  I look forward to the crowd reactions.  I look forward to laughing about him standing tall at the end of every episode.  I enjoy the discussion about his inevitable heel turn.
> 
> To me, Rollins is the guy that has dropped off.  Rollins bores the hell out of me.  I cringe every time I see him.  I don't understand his character at all.  Is he supposed to be a babyface?  I even hate the breathing that he does in the ring.


Would you prefer if he wrestled while holding his breath?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Oh come on guys. He is like Maria Sharapova with his grunting out there.

Everyone wants to give Rollins a pass.  But I think it is time to revoke that pass.  The guy hasn't been getting it done!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a pretty big step, I mean he's definitely more afraid of stressing that knee than he's ever been. He works smarter I guess but considering where he was in terms of a position he has to work to get over as a face and he's very boring by comparison to what he was. Dude went from being a 6'4 Billy Kidman to being a Jimmy Snuka.
> 
> I mean look at how Harper works and look at Seth. Harper carries more weight and still does all of his spots while Seth will rarely if ever do a full flip, actually goes through the middle rope now. Only hits frog splash which is probably inferior to Kevin Owens and yeah just has such a weak finishing move that actually stresses out the part he's trying to protect.
> 
> Looking at his Summerslam and Night of Champions from last year and comparing them to this year he's not the same. I think his mic issues are overblown though, he's getting better every week the further removed we get from the terrible material they gave him before.


You're probably right. I guess I don't really pay attention since I haven't watched any past matches of his. And it doesn't help he does the same thing every time since hes faced y2j.


Still amazing in the ring. I guess just more cautious


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh come on guys. He is like Maria Sharapova with his grunting out there.
> 
> Everyone wants to give Rollins a pass.  But I think it is time to revoke that pass.  The guy hasn't been getting it done!




Shut up


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cedric is the most over on youtube.
> 
> I actually think these are the only 2 good storylines on 205 Live. I'm starting to get annoyed with the Jack Gallagher/Arya Daivari shit.
> 
> Neville is really saving this thing though. I just hope the payoff isn't let's make Jack Gallagher a star.


I dont mind gallagher but i wish they'd handle his feud with daivari better. Didn't he have some goofy ass duel two weeks in a row?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dont mind gallagher but i wish they'd handle his feud with daivari better. Didn't he have some goofy ass duel two weeks in a row?


Daivari seems lucky to be getting tv time tbh.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't even think Seth lost that massive of a step to begin with. Dude is just floating around not doing shit waiting for hhh. Of course he doesn't feel the same.


 yeah that's the main reason his character is stagnant. He is waiting for hhh, their rivalry should start soon


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I feel like some still just have a personal grudge towards hhh. Its like wrestling fans never forgive really. You make a few bad decisions in your career, fans will still hold that against you ten years from now.
> 
> ...



It's weird because these dudes really ruined wrestling with their ego and their greed. Like Flair brought Hogan to WCW because he knew that feuding with Hogan would make him money. HHH and Cena have basically never been about that. They politicked for their benefit and no one else. That's human but when you have examples of guys, like Flair, whose an idol to both of those guys who cared more about making money than being a mark but also about creating a quality product for the fans beyond the Hogan shit idk.

HHH is the one who suggested, "if Bret won't do business then we should do it for him", so he had a lot to do with it.

I think that the relationship is complex. I say this as someone who felt HHH ruined wrestling for them going into my teenage years. Like HHH and Cena both ruined wrestling for me for a really long time because every story was basically an endgame result for them to succeed. And with Cena it was really diminishing returns, I mean I remember cheering for HHH against Cena like 2 years after being happy as fuck Cena beat HHH finally.

At the same time I tell myself and anyone who thinks HHH is still the devil that the fact is that if you love wrestling then recognize that as big of a piece of shit as he was that the future of this thing that we love is basically in his hands. He's doing right by the fans and he'll never undo what he did which was kill off half the audience to prop up his ego but Kevin Steen pinned John Cena at the Elimination Chamber and Prince Devitt was getting a rocket push as the main champion after being a Jr in NJPW so it's really hard to hold a grudge on HHH for burying RVD and Jericho amongst a laundry list of others.




[S-A-F] said:


> I dont mind gallagher but i wish they'd handle his feud with daivari better. Didn't he have some goofy ass duel two weeks in a row?



I guess my thing with Gallagher is that I just don't see how this dude is any better than any of the dudes in the UK Tournament. He beat Dunne to qualify for the CWC which is fine but I mean now that we've got the UK scene under the microscope in mainstream WWE there's so many guys who make him look ordinary. He plays a character and has a look but I mean pretty much anyone can fulfill those aspects. He's a coat hanger.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Also pretty sure Arya Daivari has worked more televised matches than pretty much anyone in the cruiserweight division. Dude has had like 17 matches since the CWC,


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

I can always be excited for tonight

Felt like I was the only one who knew this would be the A show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I guess my thing with Gallagher is that I just don't see how this dude is any better than any of the dudes in the UK Tournament. He beat Dunne to qualify for the CWC which is fine but I mean now that we've got the UK scene under the microscope in mainstream WWE there's so many guys who make him look ordinary. He plays a character and has a look but I mean pretty much anyone can fulfill those aspects. He's a coat hanger.


I like his antics in the ring which allows me to easily overlook his shortcomings. I did notice the UK tourney had way better talent than him tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> ROH is about to enter the darkest timeline.
> 
> It seems like WWE is getting War Machine, Kyle O Reilly, and Adam Cole, but also getting Donovan Dijak and 1 other guy whose presumed to be Lio Rush, but please god let it be Marty Scurl or Will Ospreay.
> 
> But hey Dalton Castle is about to be pushed



When you just watch wwe when you hear these names they don't really do anything for you.

But ever since I broke from the wwe only group shit is so amazing seeing guys I've watched from other promotions come to the E.

Shit will blow my mind when I see Kyle and Adam come to nxt. Watching them at the roh ppv as the main event and staying up at 4 am to watch the rematch at new Japan. I'm like attached to these guys now. Excited.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can always be excited for tonight
> 
> Felt like I was the only one who knew this would be the A show.


I have low expectations for tonight's show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can always be excited for tonight
> 
> Felt like I was the only one who knew this would be the A show.



You weren't though. I agree though. Tuesday is the best day for wrestling.



[S-A-F] said:


> I like his antics in the ring which allows me to easily overlook his shortcomings. I did notice the UK tourney had way better talent than him tho.



I mean I think those are his shortcomings. Like that knotted into a ball spot and the knee stop sign in the turnbuckle spot is just bad. It's like Santino putting on the cobra level bad where it was funny at first and now it's every single week. This dude should be using different spots.



WhatADrag said:


> When you just watch wwe when you hear these names they don't really do anything for you.
> 
> But ever since I broke from the wwe only group shit is so amazing seeing guys I've watched from other promotions come to the E.
> 
> Shit will blow my mind when I see Kyle and Adam come to nxt. Watching them at the roh ppv as the main event and staying up at 4 am to watch the rematch at new Japan. I'm like attached to these guys now. Excited.



What you're describing is how cool it is to see Owens/Zayn matches coming from Steen/Generico. Some people say WWE just waters down the better matches and to a certain extent that's true but seeing these dudes compete in these big time matches is just next level. You almost need to see that part of their journeys to appreciate what it is at the end. Like Kyle and Adam going at it for the NXT title next year? I mean the ROH jokes will be there but let's do it.



Rukia said:


> I have low expectations for tonight's show.



You also admit you don't really know what you're talking about most of the time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Shane has a big announcement tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm scared about the announcement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You weren't though. I agree though. Tuesday is the best day for wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only other example I have is the TNA guys. I have always been a AJ stan. The fact that AJ is in the wwe still so surreal to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Angle wants one last piece of AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

_Pro Wrestling Illustrated_ is one of the most beloved professional wrestling magazines of all time. Before the Internet, this was how wrestling fans got their news. It also gave fans a chance to have their voices heard when they held their year-end voting each year with the results completely chosen by the fans. One shocking result this year came when fans voted Roman Reigns as the  in the PWI Awards.

When speaking about the fan-voted award for Roman Reigns, _PWI_ mentioned that this was the first time in their publication’s history that a babyface – a fan favorite – won the Most Hated Wrestler award.

“More than a quarter of our respondents cast their vote for Roman Reigns as the Most Hated Wrestler of the Year, marking the first time in the history of the PWI Achievement Awards that a so-called “fan favorite” has won this distinction.”

Professional wrestling has completely changed over the years. In the past, there were villains that fans cheered, such as The Four Horsemen and The Freebirds, but everyone understood who the good guys and who the bad guys were. Today, it seems fans don’t care who is doing bad things when it comes to who they want to cheer, which leads to booing a guy like Roman Reigns.

This all might have started in the Attitude Era when Stone Cold Steve Austin was a fan favorite who wasn’t a good guy. He was someone who did what he needed to do to win, and he didn’t have any real friends or allies. However, he was facing the evil Mr. McMahon, so he was still technically a babyface.

Today, WWE fans will cheer for Kevin Owens, a guy who cheats to win and tries to hurt people, but they will then boo Roman Reigns; someone who tries to do the right thing in the ring.  when announcing Roman Reigns was the Most Hated Wrestler of the Year.

“Here’s a guy who fights honorably and abides by the rules. He has proven loyal and dedicated to family and friends. He always conducts himself as a gentleman, never ducks a challenge, and has managed to overcome the odds every time they seem stacked against him.And the fans boo the crap out of him.”

Of course, there is a little more to it than that statement. Roman Reigns hasn’t done too much to deserve to be hated. He does show an arrogance that suits a heel better. When facing heels like Rusev, Roman Reigns is just as antagonistic as the villain is. However, fans hate Roman Reigns because the WWE wants him to be the top star, and the fans don’t.

In 1984, Rowdy Roddy Piper was voted the _PWI_ Most Hated Wrestler because he smashed a coconut over the head of Superfly Jimmy Snuka. Ric Flair was voted Most Hated Wrestler by the fans because he cheated to win and was fighting the beloved Dusty Rhodes. Randy Savage won the award in 1989 for attacking Hulk Hogan. Roman Reigns has done nothing evil to deserve the fan’s scorn.

In 1996, Hollywood Hogan won the award when he turned his back on WCW and joined the nWo. Stone Cold Steve Austin won it after he turned heel and joined forces with Mr. McMahon. The Authority won it in 2013 and 2014, and Seth Rollins won it in 2015 because they were ruling over the WWE. Unlike Roman Reigns, those were dastardly villains who tortured the beloved faces.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The only other example I have is the TNA guys. I have always been a AJ stan. The fact that AJ is in the wwe still so surreal to me.



I think that the TNA guys really sort of highlight the gap between WWE and everyone else. Just from the standpoint that they look a million times better when they come to WWE than they did/are in TNA and that's because the production values are that much stronger in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Who would you guys vote for?  Favorite wrestler of the year?  Most hated wrestler of the year?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean I think those are his shortcomings. Like that knotted into a ball spot and the knee stop sign in the turnbuckle spot is just bad. It's like Santino putting on the cobra level bad where it was funny at first and now it's every single week. This dude should be using different spots.


I didn't know he was doing the ball spot every week. I don't really watch 205 like that but last time I saw it it I enjoyed that shit. Like It doesn't bother me anywhere near as bad as Santino did. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Superstar of the Year: AJ Styles  Runner Up:Naka
Women's wrestler of the year: Charlotte     Runner Up: Asuka
Tag Team of the Year: DIY          Runner up: New Day
Comeback of the year:The Miz    Runner up: Jericho
Most Improved: The Miz              Runner up: Roman
Feud of the Year: Cena/Styles     Runner Up: Ziggler/Miz
OMG Moment of the year: AJ Debuting  Runner Up: Goldberg beating Brock under a min
Match of the Year: AJ vs Cena Summerslam Runner up: DIY vs Revival 2
Most Hated: Roman Reigns  Runner Up: Creative team/ Vince
Rookie of the year: AJ Styles  Runner Up:Naka     "I'm counting their first year in the WWE as a rookie."


IMO this what I choose.  what about you guys


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Favorite Wrestler of the year: AJ Styles
Runner Up: Sasha Banks

Most Hated:  Stephanie McMahon/Mick Foley
Runner up:  Nia Jax (please improve)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Actually I should change my omg moment runner up to shane returning


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Honorable mention hated:

Dana Brooke
TJ Perkins
Kalisto


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Does Beth Phoenix have a good enough resume for the hall of fame?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Toriyama did the fucking designs! loooool
> 
> 
> Shit! I mean look at goku in my avy, better animated than anything in Super.


yeah and then went on to say GT isn't canon cause he was ashamed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Better than DB Super



Not really. Super is basically DB x DBZ while GT is just shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

@WhatADrag thinking about it some more.  There is actually a lot of intrigue as far as tonight's episode of Smackdown is concerned.

Shane mystery announcement.
Mickie James backstage.
Jerry the King Lawler Kings Court segment.
Rare women's steel cage match.

This show definitely has some potential.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

That was great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

SmackDown now.   So we are starting off the show with Shane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Stephanie is a soccer mom who no one can relate to and Shane is just a cool dude


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Shane and Daniel Bryan are like the biggest babyfaces in the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

This is an awesome announcement


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Any chance at a Ladies Elimination Chamber match?

Nikki
Nattie
Alexa
Becky
Mickie
Naomi


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Stephanie is a soccer mom who no one can relate to and Shane is just a cool dude


He's like one of the boys too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Cena doesn't necessarily have to win at Mania


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is an awesome announcement


I agree.  But I'm worried about those AJ/Shane rumors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

aj over af


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

That's right Cena is chasing after that record.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is an awesome announcement


what's the announcement?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what's the announcement?


Elimination Chamber Title match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Miz, good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Elimination Chamber Title match.


Thanks dude


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

DB and Shane are really unfair to their champions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

fuck Miz is killing it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Shit Miz.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Miz on fire tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Fire segment.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Cena is a highschool teenager


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Opening with a 15 minute talking segment that didn't suck.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice AJ  

seriously Miz is best heel in company .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Okay, could be a fun segment.  I'm glad that Cena and AJ aren't wrestling each other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

what's this like the 5th or 6th week in a row where I say SD is already better than raw in the first ten mins?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

I love how everyone gets over. Like even Cena is starting to get this wily veteran badge to replace his diminishing physical tools. Like he's still a 'big match' wrestler who gets maxed out on the kayfabe scale for those matches but his base power level is noticeably weaker. It's a nice continuation of the subtext of the Baron Corbin match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

DEAN VS ORTON

SHIT LIT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Hmm, so Orton vs Ambrose for tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Ziggler is gonna beat up Lawler, and Crews is gonna make the save


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

The midcard champion putting his title ahead of a title shot at the main event belt? Then a choice between two matches we use to see every week but haven't seen in forever being interesting too.

Smackdown is so fucking weird man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm getting the feeling we might see Shane vs Dean.

That's where Ambrose turns heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Also heel vs heel still feels kinda odd


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Elimination Chamber going to be so lit.

4 star match guaranteed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Heh, is it me or has the past Surf's Up 2 promo's been missing a person getting promoted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Idk I like that the heels are complex characters that the performers can actually portray to have some sort of realistic motivation. Miz wants AJ's title and AJ doesn't respect Miz because he's the fucking Miz. They should hate each other and still be heels.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also heel vs heel still feels kinda odd


They need to have same alignment matches more frequently imo.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

AJ is pretty much a face trying and failing to get heel heat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Liking Miz pulling out the heel tactics to get ahead in this match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Powerful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Issue with heel vs heel is that the purpose of the heels gets negated in the match because the crowd can't pick on who to root for. Yes it's a good story but again there's no attachment to either since both are bad guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Didn't really mind Cena standing tall at the end of the segment since they didn't book it to make no sense whatsoever

Usually the heels fail despite Cena just having had a match but here it was subverted with the heels having a match against each other

Idk little things like that are really what Smackdown does a shit ton better than Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

The Elimination Chamber match actually bodes well for AJ.  Imagine him losing the title at the RR.  Well being one in the Elimination Chamber isn't a very fair rematch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Issue with heel vs heel is that the purpose of the heels gets negated in the match because the crowd can't pick on who to root for. Yes it's a good story but again there's no attachment to either since both are bad guys.



That's not the point when it's a live TV taping 2 weeks out from a big 4 and you're trying not to give a crowd a repetitive offering

And you still put heel heat on both heel workers by using AJ to put heel heat on Miz then Cena to put heel heat on AJ


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

This segment could suck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Issue with heel vs heel is that the purpose of the heels gets negated in the match because the crowd can't pick on who to root for. Yes it's a good story but again there's no attachment to either since both are bad guys.



Acting like people don't have an attachment towards AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

And no match is heel vs heel when the Miz is involved.  The crowd will cheer and support the other heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

This segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

The question is why is Undertaker still there after his stunt on Raw. 

Well Nattie getting pissed for not having merc on the table.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

How long until Nikki turns heel again?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

TAKE HER TOP OFF!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Brett is going to die alone?  Damn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

That was awesome

Pretty sure someone much more pervy than I will get a snapshot of Nikki's boob


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

This segment was soo bad its good


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

that was some wwe smackdown shut your mouth


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That was awesome
> 
> Pretty sure someone much more pervy than I will get a snapshot of Nikki's boob




it slipped out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not the point when it's a live TV taping 2 weeks out from a big 4 and you're trying not to give a crowd a repetitive offering
> 
> And you still put heel heat on both heel workers by using AJ to put heel heat on Miz then Cena to put heel heat on AJ



I get that but it still hurts the dynamic of the heel because he's supposed to be doing grimey things to win. AJ should have done some of that too which he didn't. I still maintain that AJ's I get no respect falls on deaf ears when everyone respects him. He's a bad heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> it slipped out?



Pretty sure one of them will have something up on the diva with plot reddit


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Felt like those bret shots were personal lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get that but it still hurts the dynamic of the heel because he's supposed to be doing grimey things to win. AJ should have done some of that too which he didn't. I still maintain that AJ's I get no respect falls on deaf ears when everyone respects him. He's a bad heel.



How does that make him a bad heel when it's the only role he can be cast in and he still manages to get heat when he goes to rile up a crowd. Business hasn't suffered and only people who are like well heels need to get booed are complaining about it. It's an empty criticism that lacks awareness of the John Cena situation which is the entire reason he needs to be a heel. Which again is not the talents fault he gets the boos when he goes to get the boos.

And even then it's about the heat please go back to the original point of how it hurts his dynamic if he gets the heel heat back by heeling on Cena? That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Angle belongs on SD


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Eddie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Angle will be the general manager someday.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Not the first time Steph was covered in cream


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Kurt Angle: All around talent


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

everyone growing beards in the E


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

So no one is gonna mention back when Steph had her implants and was soaked in milk?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm glad Ambrose remembered that rko.  Good continuation.  Just like Dean giving Miz the participation award back last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> How does that make him a bad heel when it's the only role he can be cast in and he still manages to get heat when he goes to rile up a crowd. Business hasn't suffered and only people who are like well heels need to get booed are complaining about it. It's an empty criticism that lacks awareness of the John Cena situation which is the entire reason he needs to be a heel. Which again is not the talents fault he gets the boos when he goes to get the boos.
> 
> And even then it's about the heat please go back to the original point of how it hurts his dynamic if he gets the heel heat back by heeling on Cena? That's pretty much all there is to it.



but heeling on Cena nowadays equals to being cheered for by the crowd.   Plus it's not the fact that he gets boos, its the fact the guy's over from his skillset so much that he rarely gets them. He's meant to be more of a babyface or tweener if you will. It's really not empty criticism if he gets rooted for his skills knowing he's a heel. It does hurt the role he's playing whenever he's in a feud. I'll give you this, if he goes up against an over babyface like Rock and gets boos then I'll know it's the product of the lack of over faces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

You know what ST? Forget it bro I kinda get why it isn't AJ's fault now 

It's more lack of over faces than AJ being a bad heel. 

Well played ST


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but heeling on Cena nowadays equals to being cheered for by the crowd.   Plus it's not the fact that he gets boos, its the fact the guy's over from his skillset so much that he rarely gets them. He's meant to be more of a babyface or tweener if you will. It's really not empty criticism if he gets rooted for his skills knowing he's a heel. It does hurt the role he's playing whenever he's in a feud. I'll give you this, if he goes up against an over babyface like Rock and gets boos then I'll know it's the product of the lack of over faces.



You're literally saying it's his fault for being a good wrestler and that he should undo the years of credibility he built up of being the best worker in the world to get over as a heel with you, but wait it doesn't matter he gets boos? And him being the heel in a Cena feud means he's being a face so he should do what as an alternative to a character that can't turn heel?

It's an empty criticism because you're criticizing him for situations which aren't up to him. So he should just never go to the top rope and put on worse matches to get over as a heel despite the fact his drawing power comes from being a 'phenomonal' worker. It's literally the character....CM Punk 'Best in the World'...

I mean it just seems like a really hackneyed view of the entire thing. He doesn't book himself is the point and he fulfills his duty as a heel by getting the boos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

I wonder if Smackdown being in slightly smaller venues helps the crowd situations with the sounds and chants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're literally saying it's his fault for being a good wrestler and that he should undo the years of credibility he built up of being the best worker in the world to get over as a heel with you, but wait it doesn't matter he gets boos? And him being the heel in a Cena feud means he's being a face so he should do what as an alternative to a character that can't turn heel?
> 
> It's an empty criticism because you're criticizing him for situations which aren't up to him. So he should just never go to the top rope and put on worse matches to get over as a heel despite the fact his drawing power comes from being a 'phenomonal' worker. It's literally the character....CM Punk 'Best in the World'...
> 
> I mean it just seems like a really hackneyed view of the entire thing. He doesn't book himself is the point and he fulfills his duty as a heel by getting the boos.




True. I also realized that he would show more if a more over babyface could capture the audience 

That's why I admit I'm being harsh on AJ when I shouldn't be .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Well the whole show couldn't be fire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Enjoyed the back and forth between Dean and Orton. 

Looks like Harper might end up out of the Wyatts by how things are going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Solid match Orton vs Dean.

Not super great but eh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

At least the match progresses the storyline. Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Where is our Carmella squash match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

If they are planning on ending the Wyatt family let Harper go after mid card gold for a bit to test the waters before you put him in any of the main events to see if he can carry water with a belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Why is Lawler not wearing a shirt


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Ziggler is Y2J from 2012


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Incoming attack on Jerry


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

Didn't expect King to be on here or to have King's Court at that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

SD heels are actual heels


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

ZIGGLER WYLIN OUT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

OH SHIT the past is brought up again? 

Geezus these guys are too amazing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

DSUFBVNHJUHUSD JBL FELL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Well damn, ZIggler going to a dark place with that footage. 
And King with the quip.  

Nice continuity with JBL going to Jerry's aid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

This cheap heat on Dolph 

SD>>>>>RAW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

dat intensity by King.

I liked this segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dolph legit superkicked him in the heart


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Did JBL fall coming to the ring?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a Ziggler I can get into.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

This is just unfair now .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> Did JBL fall coming to the ring?


It actually kind of works even if you pretend that he was scripted to fall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SD has been great tonight


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ziggler is gonna beat up Lawler, and Crews is gonna make the save


Partially called it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm nervous for Alexa and Becky.  This is a tough spot to be thrown into.  Hopefully the match is at least somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Otunga mentioned the fall and tried to troll JBL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

So Bray making matching in his promos now.    Well that should prove interesting next week as we get to see how Orton and Harper clash with each other in styles.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

King Ross is gonna have field day with this clip


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Bray making matching in his promos now.    Well that should prove interesting next week as we get to see how Orton and Harper clash with each other in styles.



But it makes sense because Shane/DB just want good matches on their show and that's probably a kayfabe good match to them. Authority figures making sense.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Twisted Bliss from the top of the cage?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

No way.  Too risky.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Almost got spiked.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I just can't imagine either girl taking a very big bump.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

dear god Raw really trying to do everything it can


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

As far as I know, the SD women have nothing planned for the Royal Rumble.  Charlotte/Bayley is the only official women's match that is on the card.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

That's Mickie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

so they went with Lucha is Mickie huh? 

damn


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

replay replay replay

redux


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

BAE


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Mickie James is bae


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice rub for Alexa though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SHESBACK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

what a lame ending. That was Raw quality


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2017)

Well very nice to see Mickie on SmackDown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Didn't care for the ddt finish.  Seen it too many times now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Nikki shook at the moment if we being honest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

This was a meh Smackdown.

One good match, one all right, one ugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This was a meh Smackdown.
> 
> One good match, one all right, one ugh.



GTFO 

Story telling was great tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Alicia Fox showing up and screaming at Cedric during his matches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

lol Alicia Fox.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Cedric getting heat so he can become Neville's first victim? He's getting the most youtube views.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

If Cedric wins this match then Vince is probably still booking the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> GTFO
> 
> Story telling was great tonight.



I said matches.

Story wise it was good but the matches were meh.

Also Mickie being the luchador was fucking obvious that it wasn't even a big deal.

so yes it deserves negative points.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This was a meh Smackdown.
> 
> One good match, one all right, one ugh.


You are smoking some stuff to be saying that


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

You think someone was like if we put Cedric with a girl then have him dump the girl we can have an 8 week angle where we get him over and create another heel?

Idk seems way too forward for Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't want to see Becky/Alexa in a singles match for a while.  Becky should move into a feud with Mickie.  And if they want to do some sort of tag match Alexa and Mickie against Becky and Naomi at the Royal Rumble... I would be fine with that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I said matches.
> 
> Story wise it was good but the matches were meh.
> 
> ...




No it doesn't when the story in the Alexa and Becky feud has been built well.

Just because its the obvious choice doesn't make it a bad one.


The rumble is literally next week. Everyone can have 4 star matches on that 5 hour show. We don't need them to go all out before. We need what we needed tonight.


Overall great SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Don't ignore the fact that Smackdown built up this women's cage match and it felt flat due to time restrictions.

Orton vs Dean should have happened short and quick so there was more time for them to actually build up the main event so the betrayal would matter more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't want to see Becky/Alexa in a singles match for a while.  Becky should move into a feud with Mickie.  And if they want to do some sort of tag match Alexa and Mickie against Becky and Naomi at the Royal Rumble... I would be fine with that.


I agree


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Vince isn't booking 205 Live, there's no doubt in my mind at all that this dude isn't booking this show anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't ignore the fact that Smackdown built up this women's cage match and it felt flat due to time restrictions.
> 
> Orton vs Dean should have happened short and quick so there was more time for them to actually build up the main event so the betrayal would matter more.



Last time you quit you said the matches were good but the storytelling wasn't there so it made it boring. Now you're complaining about the matches and praising the storytelling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No it doesn't when the story in the Alexa and Becky feud has been built well.
> 
> Just because its the obvious choice doesn't make it a bad one.
> 
> ...



As I said , main event was rushed, a little more time and it would have had a more impact. Plus once Mickie was announced for Smackdown , it was obvious what was gonna happen. 

As I said matches overall were meh. Storyline was good.

I still think it was a bit of a meh because  the matches dragged down the intensity of the storylines.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm inclined to agree with Ambrose.  I didn't love SD this week.  I don't think any of the segments were terrible.  But I wouldn't give anything an A grade this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Last time you quit you said the matches were good but the storytelling wasn't there so it made it boring. Now you're complaining about the matches and praising the storytelling.



I'm just saying that they could have built up their main event a little more.

Plus the Orton vs Ambrose hurts cause you keep seeing Ambrose's big ass weakness. He can't excite the crowd on one on ones unless it's hardcore matches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Last time you quit you said the matches were good but the storytelling wasn't there so it made it boring. Now you're complaining about the matches and praising the storytelling.


Has he always been rukia and Thor level?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

This promo has me excited about Swann/Neville.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> You are smoking some stuff to be saying that



but I'm not calling it shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

This video package lit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm just saying that they could have built up their main event a little more.
> 
> Plus the Orton vs Ambrose hurts cause you keep seeing Ambrose's big ass weakness. He can't excite the crowd on one on ones unless it's hardcore matches



They've been promoting the main event for like a week so it got plenty of build. The fact is that it didn't need to be that long. This was a TV taping not a PPV.

You've been watching for like a week dude. Why not absorb the product a bit more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They've been promoting the main event for like a week so it got plenty of build. The fact is that it didn't need to be that long. This was a TV taping not a PPV.
> 
> You've been watching for like a week dude. Why not absorb the product a bit more.



I just feel like the Luchador thing could have had a bit more impact if the match was at least a bit more intense for audience to be somewhat into it.  

That's it though.

Meh isn't bad. Meh can be  eh quite good but not great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They've been promoting the main event for like a week so it got plenty of build. The fact is that it didn't need to be that long. This was a TV taping not a PPV.
> 
> You've been watching for like a week dude. Why not absorb the product a bit more.


Roh news about contracts should be out soon is what I've been told.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

@SoulTaker Are you watching 205 Live?  That was some blatant line reading from Tony Nese.  Nothing felt authentic about that promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This video package lit.


Neville brought life to this division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Mustafa Ali is pretty awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker Are you watching 205 Live?  That was some blatant line reading from Tony Nese.  Nothing felt authentic about that promo.



Went to go pack the vape once I saw Nese.

He is one of the worst cruiserweights in the world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Neville brought life to this division.


Hell yeah 

I'm split on wanting Neville to win or swann retaining 
Austin aries gonna make the division lit too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Went to go pack the vape.


Come on man what is this


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just feel like the Luchador thing could have had a bit more impact if the match was at least a bit more intense for audience to be somewhat into it.
> 
> That's it though.
> 
> Meh isn't bad. Meh can be  eh quite good but not great.



They were into it...you weren't into it.



WhatADrag said:


> Roh news about contracts should be out soon is what I've been told.



PRetty sure it's Dijak and Lio Rush, but Dijak is pretty much gone. He's got the most potential as a Vince guy.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2017)

Braaaaaaaaaaaun


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Has he always been rukia and Thor level?


Considering his defeatist attitude toward his favorites

uuuuh yes?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Considering his defeatist attitude toward his favorites
> 
> uuuuh yes?




That time he was shit talking dean when there was nothing to shit talk about lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Mustafa Ali is a dude who can get the crowd behind him in a year and be pretty important to the WWE brand worldwide. He'd be there first straight up face Muslim character. Every single other one was a heel first.

They don't need to push him yet but Tony Nese is terrible. He should be trading wins with Ali until it's time to move him up the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They were into it...you weren't into it.
> 
> 
> 
> PRetty sure it's Dijak and Lio Rush, but Dijak is pretty much gone. He's got the most potential as a Vince guy.



Chill. Dude looks like he should be hanging neese and gulak department


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

When rukia not shit posting during rumble weekend>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

How fucking long Austin got to be out for?

Bring him to crusierweights and make shit lit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill. Dude looks like he should be hanging neese and gulak department



More athletic Undertaker? Idk it's weird seeing a 6'7 dude hitting clean moonsaults.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm getting hyped.  The card is pretty bare bones right now though.

Royal Rumble match
Owens/Reigns
Bayley/Charlotte
Styles/Cena
Swann/Neville

I think that is the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> More athletic Undertaker? Idk it's weird seeing a 6'7 dude hitting clean moonsaults.


Can he talk tho?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting hyped.  The card is pretty bare bones right now though.
> 
> Royal Rumble match
> Owens/Reigns
> ...


They should only add one more match or two at the limit. Just let the all those matches go all out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2017)

ah fuck it sorry I criticized Smackdown sama guys


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Can he talk tho?



That's going to be tough, he's well-spoken enough but I wouldn't call him a mic god probably average at best right now. He's definitely a dude who needs a year in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Rumble pre show should have a match where someone gets in the rumble

Like Cedric.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That time he was shit talking dean when there was nothing to shit talk about lmao


Dean's biggest critic is none other than Dean..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's going to be tough, he's well-spoken enough but I wouldn't call him a mic god probably average at best right now. He's definitely a dude who needs a year in NXT.


With these roh guys coming. Think bobby or naka gonna get called up?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

This trash


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Aj retains.  And Miz wins the Rumble in a shocker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Neville not coming out and destroying Jack Gallagher at the end ruined that episode of 205 Live


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Talking smack time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

King Cole n graves sound pretty lit imo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I like Corbin on Talking Smack.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Corbin on Talking Smack!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Corbin so cool on talking smack but talks like a robot on smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

Bray, Miz, Corbin, Ziggler, or Sami.  Give us a surprise a Royal a Rumble winner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2017)

Need Bray to win at rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2017)

I like Renee because she doesn't sound like a robot.  She comes off as extremely genuine and seems like a real person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah I want Bray to win now after seeing him on talkin smack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2017)

New Japan is opening a dojo in LA and have been locking down talent to multi-year deals since October. They're going to tour California similarly to how NXT tours Florida. They're talking about putting guys on the LA tour for like half a year just to get it established so they can run 1000 person venues.

This is all straight from the owner, Kidani. It's on the Chris Charlton twitter but there's just too many tweets.

So Kidani is going to basically tweak HHH's model to give himself the lowest amount of risk with the highest chance for reward and even if they fail to get a foothold he's got a regional territory in one of the biggest wrestling hotbeds in North America. 

Not to be overly morbid but if Vince dies and it's Kidani vs HHH then I'm pretty sure we're headed toward an artistic renaissance in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

The LA thing is brilliant.  Bravo!  I went to an early screening for Split in Seattle last week and the crowd must have been at least 3/4 filled with Asian Americans.  And Seattle is constantly advertising their flights to Japan.  LA is basically Seattle times two.  There are a lot of Japanese people living in the area, and New Japan Wrestling will do very well there.  This is not a risk at all imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Anytime you're opening up a subsidiary of your business on a different continent it's a risk, that's just business 101. I mean as a business man I like that Kidani is saying I need these guys more than they need me, he's not doing that delusional thing Dixie used to do. He knows his company is way smaller, but he's saying my product is so fucking good that they'll want me after I let them have their way with me a little bit and give them those low prices. It's about creating an audience and brand loyalty. He's basically taking all the good shit Vince needs to be doing and implementing it because he's hungry and Vince isn't.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Kidani has a way better business model than Vince but Vince has like a 33 year head start on him to the point where the brand's age and visibility has made it a phenomena in and of itself. He's right about the fact that the company looks like it's in a precarious long term situation but this is a company with a penchant for getting out of the precarious long term outlooks and doing better. I mean 94-96 was bad for them then they did there biggest business for like 5 years and then around 04-05 the business was almost in trouble of dying again. Now they're drawing record revenues. 

Kidani is so much smarter than them that it's crazy though. Dude has the benefit of seeing where Inoki fucked up and how to do that but how to make it prowrestling.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok. So Rumble picks.

Who do we WANT to win the Rumble (not who do we think is going to win) but who do we all want to win?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2017)

This guy


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 18, 2017)

Is Itami a cruiserweight?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Itami got hurt before the cruiserweight division was really shaping up but he's right there. Honestly when the division first started Itami to the cruiserweights seemed like a really logical move. I love his work, especially the stuff from 2009 before he tore his ACL. 

The issue to me is that if this dude can't get on with the cruiserweights then he's done here and needs to go back to Japan and wrestle for NJPW. With Akira Tozawa there though it's tough because Tozawa is basically the younger Hideo Itami who doesn't have the same injuries or mileage. 

Itami seems cursed.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> SD heels are actual heels



SD heels
Miz: "lol, Daniel Bryan is a cripple"
Bliss: "I'm an actual witch"
Corbin: "I will break everyone who isn't me"
Ziggler: "_*I'm going to fucking murder you in front of all these people, King*_"
Natty: "You will die alone and barren, just like my cancer-ridden uncle"

Raw heels
KO: "That hurts my feelings...."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though, to be absolutely fair, Raw has Braun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

I think we are going to get Ziggler/Lawler at the Rumble.  Jerry signed a talent contract.  Ziggler is safe in the ring.  And this seems like a fun little 8 minute match that they can add to the card.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> New Japan is opening a dojo in LA and have been locking down talent to multi-year deals since October. They're going to tour California similarly to how NXT tours Florida. They're talking about putting guys on the LA tour for like half a year just to get it established so they can run 1000 person venues.
> 
> This is all straight from the owner, Kidani. It's on the Chris Charlton twitter but there's just too many tweets.
> 
> ...



Holy shit LA wrestling about to get liiiiit! Can't wait to check out those shows.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 18, 2017)

WWE edited a fan reaction because of Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

Reigns is going to be a surprise entrant and winner of the Royal Rumble this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. So Rumble picks.
> 
> Who do we WANT to win the Rumble (not who do we think is going to win) but who do we all want to win?


I want Bray to win the Rumble. I think one of Taker, Balor, or Goldberg will win it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2017)

Low key dean has beat all of wwe top guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

I think someone on Smackdown will win.  Why?  Because they have an elimination chamber match at Elimination Chamber for the title.  That doesn't sound like a #1 contender match to me.  So where is their #1 contender going to come from?  A random episode of Smackdown??  I doubt it.

And call me crazy.  But I think the Miz has a real shot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I want Bray to win the Rumble. I think one of Taker, Balor, or Goldberg will win it.


Bray or Miz would be the best outcome.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 18, 2017)

Baron COrbin to win the Rumble.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

Is Nia/Sasha going to be at the Rumble?  They are really milking and delaying the recovery on this leg injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2017)

I say

Joe
Bray
Finn


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

I would be happy with any of those guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2017)

I just watched the Ember/Liv promo.  And I am absolutely ready for them to push Liv.  She has waited long enough.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2017)

Damn why jericho going in on Rusev?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 19, 2017)

#WelcometoWWEKennyOmega


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2017)

Fuck, its totally hard to predict this year's Rumble winner 


All these part timers must be red herrings. 

Miz and Balor are the only 2 guys that i would love to win since they both deserve that WM main event spot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ahhh shit



Itami ready to get injured, again??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

So WWE is adding ICW, OTT, and Progress.

"The key to those promotions being mentioned prominently, with the owners shown on camera and different references during the broadcast is that WWE is working on deals for all three groups to appear on the network. The deal with ICW already broke and multiple UK sources believe a deal with Progress is also completed and OTT has been mentioned as well. The official announcement of the ICW deal, and other deals if they are completed, could come as soon as this week."


----------



## God Movement (Jan 19, 2017)

AL.com

#WelcometoWWEKennyOmegaman


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

My mind is blown right now. I listened to the Taz podcast yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> My mind is blown right now. I listened to the Taz podcast yesterday.


About what?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 19, 2017)

Bold prediction

SOMEHOW he enters and wins the Rumble. Reigns wins the UC at the Rumble. Reigns v Kenny in the Mania co-mainevent


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Heard aj got robbed last night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bold prediction
> 
> SOMEHOW he enters and wins the Rumble. Reigns wins the UC at the Rumble. Reigns v Kenny in the Mania co-mainevent



It would be fire but he's just going to put us in another scenario where they push Roman as a face and Kenny as a heel when the crowd isn't going to buy that. I mean the matches and performances will hopefully turn people midmatch, I mean we saw Roman do this in the Sheamus matches, but like that's compounding a problem. 

Honestly would rather Kenny go at Cena or Undertaker. He can absorb those losses and it doesn't look like a bullshit WWE booking thing.

My biggest worry is that they really go into WCW mode and hold back Omega when he's fire.



WhatADrag said:


> Heard aj got robbed last night.



 AJ Styles, reported the theft of a black bag containing $1,000 in American currency and $7,000 in Japanese yen.

The culprit also stole an iPhone, a set of Beats headphones, a small screen TV, an Xbox 360, and six Xbox 360 games.



Rukia said:


> About what?



Kenny Omega, the new best wrestler in the world, yeah Wrestle Kingdom takes him above AJ for the moment, basically saying he's willing to come to WWE.

This is on top of WWE putting indy feds on the network, HHH appearing on Wrestling Observer Radio, and New Japan saying that they're going to grassroots movement their way into the US.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2017)

If Omega does join WWE sooner or later the company HAS to go all in with the Bullet Club.  Yeah they can't exactly call the stable that but with Gallows, Anderson, AJ, Balor and possibly Omega (Last 3 leaders at one point) then there's too much money to be made for them not to do it.

Club vs Shield could be a good arc if done right.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 19, 2017)

Needs to be turned face at some point. Big money in Omega as a face.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 19, 2017)

Video has been deleted. I wonder why they would delete it, is it because it was unauthorized? Or is it because they let details out too early?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If Omega does join WWE sooner or later the company HAS to go all in with the Bullet Club.  Yeah they can't exactly call the stable that but with Gallows, Anderson, AJ, Balor and possibly Omega (Last 3 leaders at one point) then there's too much money to be made for them not to do it.
> 
> Club vs Shield could be a good arc if done right.


I don't know that you do the bullet club.  But I think you do make a call to NJ to try to negotiate for the rights.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2017)

Well it would have to be under a different name.  Just not "The Club." like they tried to do with AJ, Gallows and Anderson in the summer.  I doubt NJ would give up on Bullet Club name either.

It would really be like trying to take the name New World Order from WCW during their height.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Basically meltzer said new Japan gonna fail taking on wwe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Seems like some betting odds say Joe will win while others say Braun will.

The list that has braun winning, Joe is top five.

Interesting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Seems like WWE teased Omega in a video but removed it. Dumb move on their part to do that before the rumble since it has 0 percent chance of happening before his contract ends.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2017)

The winner should be an upper midcarder who should make the push to the next level.  Just not sure who fits that profile though.  I guess Bray could


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Bray, Balor, or the Miz.  Joe has a zero percent chance.  Vince probably doesn't even know who he is!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Other news

> Brock Lesnar will be working most Raws from this point forward until Mania. This will be the most Lesnar has worked as far as dates are concerned since 2004. The only show he’s not booked on is Las Vegas on 2/13 and he’s on every March Raw. 

> Vince McMahon was on crutches this past week because he had minor hip surgery, apparently similar to the surgery Undertaker had. Undertaker at some point is likely to need a full hip replacement but has been trying to put that off until he retires and had his problems temporarily taken care of with his recent surgery. 


> Hideo Itami was finally cleared to wrestle after a neck injury from when he was dropped on his neck badly on a twisting powerslam by Riddick Moss.

> Steve Corino started up at the Performance Center as a coach this past week.


> Unlike in past years, when the final TV shot before Mania is Raw, and then everyone flies out after Raw to Mania and spends the week, this year the final go-home show will be a 3/28 Smackdown event in Richmond, VA.

> The 4/4 Smackdown show in Orlando at the Amway Arena is now sold out.


> The ten most-watched programs on WWE Network this past week were: 1. UK tournament night 2: 2. UK tournament night 1; 3. Ride Along with Slater, Rhyno, Bryan and Ellsworth; 4. NXT on 11/14; 5. 2016 Royal Rumble; 6. 2016 Survivor Series; 7. 2016 WrestleMania; 8. 205 Live on 1/13; 9. Destruction of The Shield; 10. 2016 Roadblock End of the Line. The only note is what a bad showing 205 Live had falling behind all the old PPVs (and those numbers are usually not very big) and NXT being below Ride Along is also a surprise. Talking Smack was No. 19.

WWE UK Championship Tournament Day 1 Star Ratings:

> Trent Seven beat H.C. Dyer in 5:27. **1/4
> Jordan Devlin beat Danny Burch in 8:53. **
> Sam Gradwell beat Saxon Huxley in 6:07. *1/2
> Pete Dunne beat Roy Johnson in 7:43. **
> Wolfgang beat Tyson T-Bone in 6:15. **1/2
> Joseph Conners pinned James Drake in 7:16. **
> Mark Andrews beat Dan Moloney in 5:42. **1/2
> Tyler Bate beat Tucker in 10:36. ***1/4

WWE UK Championship Tournament Day 2 Star Ratings:

> Pete Dunne pinned Sam Gradwell in 4:49. ***
> Mark Andrews pinned Joseph Conners in 8:09. ***
> Wolfgang pinned Trent Seven in 6:42. ***1/4
> Tyler Bate pinned Jordan Devlin in 6:06. **1/2
> Pete Dunne pinned Mark Andrews in 10:38. ****
> Tyler Bate pinned Wolfgang in 5:59. **1/2
> Neville pinned Tommy End in 8:42. **3/4
> Tyler Bate pinned Pete Dunne in 15:11. ****1/2


> WWE is paying an annual fee for ICW, the story going around wrestling is the number is $50,000 per year on a three-year deal which would end in early 2020. The ICW deal with the WWE Network is a tiny fraction of what Flo Sports is paying for Evolve content on its current deal, is believed to be around half of the annual fee WWE is paying for a far better drawing promotion for a weekend of shows. Multiple UK sources believe a deal with Progress is also completed and OTT has been mentioned as well. 

> Both Flo Slam and the WWE have approached Revolution Pro about putting their shows on their respective networks. Revolution Pro turned down Flo Slam based on the idea their offer wasn’t financially worthwhile to them based on where they are at now. WWE was more of a feeling out process and no offer was made.

> The updated New Japan World subscription numbers are roughly 60,000 subscribers with 15,000 outside Japan and 45,000 from Japan. What’s notable is that there are tons more outside Japan subscribers than ever bought iPPVs in the day of iPPVs, as the outside of Japan numbers for the Tokyo Dome show in 2014 was closer to 1,000. Granted, that was before AXS aired New Japan and the popularity of the promotion was a lot smaller. But there are far less Japanese subscribers to the network than those who spent more money on iPPVs when that was first starting out in Japan. The WWE Network never hit it big at all in Japan either.


> It is confirmed that the 7/1 and 7/2 NJPW shows will be at the Long Beach, CA Convention Center.

> While not officially green lit, the ITV World of Sport is very much alive and the rating was considered good enough to continue by network officials. It’s just getting the final call made and then working on the dates of the first set of tapings since the studio they use is heavily booked for all kinds of programming. The belief is that the deal is all but officially done and the official announcement and details of the next set of tapings will be made within a few weeks. They will be taping on a similar schedule as TNA and are starting talks with the wrestlers to work out the dates. It would probably be a multi-day shoot. The tricky thing is Jim Ross, because he’s under contract to AXS, although they can probably work the New Japan tapings around his scheduled. But he also works for CBS Sports doing boxing, and the boxing events aren’t going to be worked around his schedule. Ross has said that if the ITV thing goes through, he wouldn’t be looking for any other projects as between the three he’d be kept quite busy at 65 years old, really a lot busier than he ever expected to be.

> Fred Ottman, 60, best known as Big Bubba, Tugboat, Typhoon, Shockmaster and Uncle Fred among his different aliases, was hospitalized this past week and in really rough condition. His wife told Bill Apter that at first she thought he had a stroke because he couldn’t talk, but when they got to the hospital he had four different infections, the worst one to the kidneys. His fever at one point hit 104 degrees.

> Ivelisse is pregnant. She came to the Shine show on 1/13 in Ybor City, where she was their champion. Her situation wasn’t announced to the fans, but they did announce that she wasn’t medically cleared and was stripped of her championship. How that affects Lucha Underground is unknown, but likely not at all since they aren’t taping until the end of this year.


> It appears that Anthem Sports & Entertainment will be dropping the TNA initials and just calling the product Impact Wrestling. Those kind of cosmetic changes and new logo aren’t going to make any difference. Granted, the TNA name does have a negative connotation, but Impact has close to the same connotation and the setting and style being the same will mean the results will be the same. They still have the problem that Lucha Underground also has, which is how can they make any money on this venture and the costs are higher than the television rights fees, and there’s not enough revenue generated elsewhere to make up the difference.

> As far as the three key contracts that were coming due, neither Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy nor Drew Galloway have signed new deals with TNA. The Galloway situation is notable because of how the U.K. situation has greatly changed in a short period of time. Still, for the Five Star group, he was their spokesperson at a press conference this past week in Dundee, Scotland.

> While the Hardys haven’t signed, things look good for them to stay. There are two options on the table, a guaranteed deal where they would have full control of their bookings outside the promotion, or a higher guaranteed deal where TNA would at least have to approve of their outside bookings. TNA likely wouldn’t nix anything unless it was maybe ROH (and maybe not since ROH is on The Fight Network so it makes no sense with Fight Network owning for those political issues to still exist) and of course WWE. Matt right now is leaning toward staying, since he has full control of his creative in TNA, which it’s highly unlikely he’d have in WWE. Jeff still hasn’t come to an agreement regarding number of dates per year, since the plan is to go back to running a regular house show schedule.

> The feeling at the tapings is that Jarrett seemed prime for a power position down the line. Anthem brought him in with his job to give them tips on how to make the company profitable.

> In an interview with the Wrestling Connection at Fox Sports, Paul Levesque said it would probably be this summer when the proposed women’s tournament takes place on the WWE Network. The idea is to do something similar to what they did with the cruiserweight tournament, with it being a ten week or so series and a single elimination tournament. He was also asked about intergender matches and said that while they may work with some smaller promotions as shock entertainment, he didn’t think the WWE fan base would be ready for males beating up females inside the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray, Balor, or the Miz.  Joe has a zero percent chance.  Vince probably doesn't even know who he is!


Joe is being rumored to have a major push. Could easily face Cena at wrestlemania for the title. Hence why he is so high up on betting odds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

AL.com

lmao why WWE setting themselves up for an L

They removed the video?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Adam Cole is on ROH supercard April 1st. Is he not coming to WWE?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> AL.com
> 
> lmao why WWE setting themselves up for an L
> 
> They removed the video?


Yeah its gone. At least I got to see Kofi do a handstand again. 

They know they can't get Omega for the rumble so why even do this? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Can't believe you guys are falling for this Omega swerve.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

I saw that Raw and Smackdown both gained viewers this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Nobody's falling for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

@WhatADrag sorry dude.  I just don't see it.  Joe will get pushed when he arrives.  And Cena may very well be his opponent.  But he is not winning the rumble.  They always emphasize that winning the Rumble means that you will main event Wrestlemania.  And there is no way in hell an unknown commodity is going to main event Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

@davemeltzerWON
Just letting everyone know there will be an awesome interview with Omega on the Observer site very shortly.Tremendous insight into Japan


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

WWE reuploaded the vid but removed the omega mention

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Seth Rollins was fined.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2017)

What was Seth fined for?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What was Seth fined for?


No, he wasn't literally fined.  I was laughing at the idea that the WWE would find him for mentioning another wrestler from another promotion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

No offense to 205 Live.  But I think it has negatively impacted Talking Smack.  Talking Smack is better immediately after Smackdown.  I would rather watch a taped 205.  Move it to a different time!

And about Talking Smack.  Daniel Bryan needs to come back.  Shane is a poor replacement.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a transcription of the Kenny Omega-Meltzer interview I found on reddit.



> For those that will ask, he said word for word. He is a "free man" and in the meantime he is taking bookings. And he is "leaning one way more than the other" but he just wants to make a different in the professional wrestling world.
> 
> He also said he thinks he has "completed a really colorful career in Japan" and he feels close with doing so but he hates to leave something behind (In Japan) that nobody has ever done.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

So basically hes staying.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't know if I'd say that. I think he's definitely working though. To be honest I think Omega is angling for a creative clause as opposed to a dollar figure and he's still negotiating. That shit went viral quick and they kept it up there. You can make the argument they used his likeness to actually get subscriptions by implying he might be there. 

They scrubbed it but he's still working guys and if his contract is really up at 1/31 maybe. Or maybe he's working the press to keep getting buys for New Japan. The original stuff with Cena though, just seems really odd.

Either way we win as a viewer but I think he'd really be something else in WWE and would be Punk-level.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2017)

Deonna Purazzo is wrestling on Impact.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2017)

i never expect to be mind fucked about wrestling. 

if jeff and broken matt would also come to the E, my nuts would explode


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't know if I'd say that. I think he's definitely working though. To be honest I think Omega is angling for a creative clause as opposed to a dollar figure and he's still negotiating. That shit went viral quick and they kept it up there. You can make the argument they used his likeness to actually get subscriptions by implying he might be there.
> 
> They scrubbed it but he's still working guys and if his contract is really up at 1/31 maybe. Or maybe he's working the press to keep getting buys for New Japan. The original stuff with Cena though, just seems really odd.
> 
> Either way we win as a viewer but I think he'd really be something else in WWE and would be Punk-level.


Damn bro I never seen you worked like this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

When the elimination chamber leaves a empty spot open for a surprise and people assume its omega.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn bro I never seen you worked like this.



You're right.

Kenny Omega is really good at pro wrestling. These have come out over the past 2 days. The last one like a half hour ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 19, 2017)

Speaking of the Chamber, who do we expect to be in it? IMO it'll be:
Cena (c) vs. AJ Styles vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Baron Corbin vs. 2 of The Miz/Dolph Ziggler/Undertaker (if he doesn't win the Rumble)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Styles (c) vs. Cena vs. Wyatt vs. Corbin Vs. Orton vs (Surprise).

I agree with WhataDrag that there will be someone that is a surprise.  Ziggler won't be there.  He hasn't won a match since he beat Curt Hawkins in like 5 seconds.  And he has some other feuds going on.  It won't be Undertaker since he is fighting Raw superstars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're right.
> 
> Kenny Omega is really good at pro wrestling. These have come out over the past 2 days. The last one like a half hour ago.




The more I think about it the more it just don't seem like new Japan would make moves in america unless they knew for sure they had omega.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm going with 

Cena vs styles vs Corbin vs dean vs miz vs surprise 

I say joe wins the rumble and faces the winner at mania.


I feel like we should all have a final say on who we believe will win the rumble right now and you can't change it.


I'm going with joe.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 19, 2017)

I find it hard for Omega to not be put straight to the main event in WWE.He has the looks that Vince wants a wrestler to have,he is hella charismatic and he is the best wrestler in the world currently only rivaled by AJ and Okada.He has the "IT" factor that WWE is searching all those years after Rock and Stone Cold left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm going with
> 
> Cena vs styles vs Corbin vs dean vs miz vs surprise
> 
> ...


I stand by my prediction.  The elimination chamber match is not a #1 contender match.  Fastlane can easily have a #1 contender match.  I believe that someone from Smackdown will win!

So this is a long shot.  But I will go with Randy Orton.  He screws over Bray at the very end.  And we will get Styles against Orton at Wrestlemania.

And a dark horse candidate for Elimination Chamber?  I can easily imagine Bobby Roode in that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I stand by my prediction.  The elimination chamber match is not a #1 contender match.  Fastlane can easily have a #1 contender match.  I believe that someone from Smackdown will win!
> 
> So this is a long shot.  But I will go with Randy Orton.  He screws over Bray at the very end.  And we will get Styles against Orton at Wrestlemania.
> 
> And a dark horse candidate for Elimination Chamber?  I can easily imagine Bobby Roode in that match.




Styles vs Orton would be lit AF.
I don't know what they'll do with bobby. He'll already challenged for the title. What other challenges would he have on nxt realistically?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2017)

Roode will be fast tracked immediately.  No chance he is winning at Takeover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I find it hard for Omega to not be put straight to the main event in WWE.He has the looks that Vince wants a wrestler to have,he is hella charismatic and he is the best wrestler in the world currently only rivaled by AJ and Okada.He has the "IT" factor that WWE is searching all those years after Rock and Stone Cold left




Thing is omega wants to have a legendary legacy in Japan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2017)

I see they're finally getting rid of the name TNA. Now I won't feel like such a pervert when talking about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2017)

Spinning piledriver or Final Atomic Buster should be Okada's main finisher instead


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

Seriously WWE.  Please bring back heel Michael Cole.  Graves can do a slow babyface turn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Heel Cole was WOAT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

People booed him and hated him.  So he was effective.  He was a great kiss ass to the Miz.

WWE is to blame for going overboard with that Lawler feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

No. He was turn the volume off heel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2017)

Roode needs to beat Nakamura so he can be free of NXT


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> People booed him and hated him.  So he was effective.  He was a great kiss ass to the Miz.
> 
> WWE is to blame for going overboard with that Lawler feud.


He was xpac heat tier. tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

HBK ideal dream return match:

"I look at Samoa Joe and I've told him a number of times that I see his stuff at NXT and think to myself, 'Man, I could have a great deal of fun with you.' He's a guy I have sort of enjoyed, and one of those sleeper guys that no one talks about.

"We have contrasting styles. I get that everybody wants to see me and AJ or Seth or Dolph [Ziggler]. From my standpoint, I think really telling a great story out there [is most important]. I could do it with a guy like Samoa Joe. His stuff looks really good, and sometimes he just looks like he's beating the tar out of somebody."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2017)

After teh tears from the Smackdown assault Im back 


Also will there be an NXT takeover on Rumble weekend?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> After teh tears from the Smackdown assault Im back
> 
> 
> Also will there be an NXT takeover on Rumble weekend?


Yes there is gonna be one. 

also you were way too hard on smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> After teh tears from the Smackdown assault Im back
> 
> 
> Also will there be an NXT takeover on Rumble weekend?


We just trying to educate ya.
Yes, next Saturday. Naka vs Roode is the main event.
People keep saying it's a lack luster takeover but I don't think so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 20, 2017)

Final 4
Braun Strauman
Finn Balor
Sami Zayn
Bray Wyatt

Winner: Strauman


----------



## pat pat (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yes there is gonna be one.
> 
> also you were way too hard on smackdown.


 why do they always program an NXT ppv right before the main roster one every time? They want to show how great it is compared to the main product?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> why do they always program an NXT ppv right before the main roster one every time? They want to show how great it is compared to the main product?


It makes a fun weekend for a wrestling fan in my opinion.


-----

Side note: I wonder how many seats have the WWE sold for the Rumble so far?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Roode should prove himself this Takeover. I'm still not impressed with his ring work.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

pat pat said:


> why do they always program an NXT ppv right before the main roster one every time? They want to show how great it is compared to the main product?


I don't think they go out there with the intention of showing up themselves, it just happens. Besides I don't think this Takeover will show up the main roster. Royal Rumble and Cena/AJ is gonna be lit.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Roode should prove himself this Takeover. I'm still not impressed with his ring work.


He has nothing to prove tho. Have you not seen his work in TNA? Dude's a former world champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Theres actually a lot of hardcore fans who don't think much of Roode's in-ring. 



WhatADrag said:


> Thing is omega wants to have a legendary legacy in Japan.



He already does. He's a gaijin G1 winner and mainevented the 1/4 dome show which maybe 5 gaijin ever have done. They dap him up as the best foreign wrestler in the company's history. You posted one of the reactions from people who were at the dome and how they thought it was the greatest match ever. This is on top of his legacy in DDT with Ibushi which he was bringing up all the time.

Considering the videos New Japan is putting on their youtube feed it's pretty much sewn up what Omega is doing this year. The thing to me though is that Kidani was going to do all of this regardless.

WWE put the world on notice when they raided New Japan and if people weren't listening then the U.K. deal makes it so there's no going back. As soon as ICW airs one thing on the Network we're watching a global takeover. 

Omega is necessary for Kidani's plan and they're now obviously having him do a press junket type of thing which is why he's appearing everywhere but Kidani would do this anyway.

Because if New Japan fails in America it doesn't matter they're a Japanese company. 

Still want him in WWE. It's tough to put your eggs in one basket but I think Omega would be the second coming of Punk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

i want japan to invade US and have all the american talent join the Bullet Club. Its up to AJ, Gallows, Anderson and Balor to stop em all


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Damn I miss cm punk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Punk was a meteorite man. It really sucks that he came a little too soon but I guess we needed him to leave in order to get Bryan's Wrestlemania 30.

What if Punk joins the New Japan Cali


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WWE already canceling Pete Dunne and Jimmy Connors bookings with other indies on Flosport


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE already canceling Pete Dunne and Jimmy Connors bookings with other indies on Flosport


They knew what they signed up for.




SoulTaker said:


> Punk was a meteorite man. It really sucks that he came a little too soon but I guess we needed him to leave in order to get Bryan's Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> What if Punk joins the New Japan Cali


Imagine all the dream match ups we could have now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Most of the wrestlers in the UK tournament were fat asses and have beer belly but they can still move in the ring without being gassed out


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

CM Punk hates wrestling he thinks he is better than anyone till he tapped out


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WWE brought ICW broadcasting rights for 150k over 3 years

Floslam brought WWN aka Evolve for 3.5 million over 5 years

So WWE got the biggest indy fed in the U.K. for 50 grand a year. Evolve has never drawn more than 2000 people in the states or anywhere for 500 grand.

This is the kind of stuff I think is all HHH because he's fighting for the digital territories right now. I don't think Vince would be thinking like this. HHH is just running a modern version of the playbook.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Why is Adam Cole on roh super card mania weekend. Is he not coming over or what


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

Michael Cole should be inducted to the HoF


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is Adam Cole on roh super card mania weekend. Is he not coming over or what



Idk there's always a chance to pull a Deandre Jordan but it's a weird situation with these contracts. I've heard that Cole is under contract until 5/1.

But now there's a new wrinkle here;



> Donovan Dijak appears to be finishing up here as he's not currently scheduled for anything beyond the February TV taping in Pittsburgh (although one source noted that could change). That may be a by-product of WWE interest as the word that has been making the rounds the last two weeks is that WWE isn't comfortable offering anyone who was under a ROH deal an offer until they are 60 days out of their ROH deal expiring, obviously because they don't want to be accused of contract tampering. So, it's a case of talents now having to give notice to ROH, then wait a few months while working the indy scene to see if they will get a WWE offer. That likely explains why Kyle O'Reilly disappeared after his contract expired on 12/31.
> 
> 
> From pwinsider



I think Dijak and KoR are better WWE prospects than Adam Cole.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Michael Cole should be inducted to the HoF



It's a WWE archive. I think every announcer whose done like 10 years should automatically get in even if they were kind of awful. Case in point is Gorilla Monsoon.

"He went to the well one too many times!"


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Heel Cole was WOAT.



Heel Cole was great aside from how fucking inconsistent he would be.
Better than JBL at the very least.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

i love it when Cole botches the name of the moves and finishers then there'll be like an awkward silence then one of his seatmates corrects him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking at this Hardy news and honestly if I were them(The Hardyz) I'd say let Jeff come back to WWE and have Matt stay in TNA. They don't need each other for their acts. After the Bucks match there is probably nothing left for them as a tag team except to be a bridge toward another act who could use a rub in TNA.

I mean I'm not saying Jeff would have a good run, if anything it'd probably be like RVD's last run. Ultra motivated in the first month or 2 then once he realizes he's the pin eater for utility main eventers there'd be a problem. But the thing is that he'd be a viable babyface for Raw and he knows their system.

Regardless of being a spot monkey Jeff is one of the best babyface workers in the entire world. I'd let Matt get a piece of TNA's book though. He'll need the experience for when HHH hires him in a few years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2017)

The Dudleyz were butchered on their last WWE run 

I dont want that same shit happen to the Hardyz


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Most of the wrestlers in the UK tournament were fat asses and have beer belly but they can still move in the ring without being gassed out


they on that chris hero regimen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Looking at this Hardy news and honestly if I were them(The Hardyz) I'd say let Jeff come back to WWE and have Matt stay in TNA. They don't need each other for their acts. After the Bucks match there is probably nothing left for them as a tag team except to be a bridge toward another act who could use a rub in TNA.
> 
> I mean I'm not saying Jeff would have a good run, *if anything it'd probably be like RVD's last run. Ultra motivated in the first month or 2 then once he realizes he's the pin eater for utility main eventers there'd be a problem.* But the thing is that he'd be a viable babyface for Raw and he knows their system.
> 
> Regardless of being a spot monkey Jeff is one of the best babyface workers in the entire world. I'd let Matt get a piece of TNA's book though. He'll need the experience for when HHH hires him in a few years.


This is all kinds of sad for me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The Dudleyz were butchered on their last WWE run
> 
> I dont want that same shit happen to the Hardyz



They weren't really butchered, Devon had no business wrestling anymore and why should they be bumping and shilling for a dead in the water company like TNA. Want to talk about shit we don't want to happen? I never want Jeff Hardy to take this bump for 1100 people.




[S-A-F] said:


> This is all kinds of sad for me.



I'm a mark for Jeff Hardy too but dude needs to come to his real home. Idk they seem to like him more than they did RVD but I don't trust them to give him much other than let him win a lot in the beginning then jobbing him out to other main eventers. That said Jeff Hardy could always get over and force their hands. He was a merch mover which is why he stayed in that main event vacuum.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Looking at this Hardy news and honestly if I were them(The Hardyz) I'd say let Jeff come back to WWE and have Matt stay in TNA. They don't need each other for their acts. After the Bucks match there is probably nothing left for them as a tag team except to be a bridge toward another act who could use a rub in TNA.
> 
> I mean I'm not saying Jeff would have a good run, if anything it'd probably be like RVD's last run. Ultra motivated in the first month or 2 then once he realizes he's the pin eater for utility main eventers there'd be a problem. But the thing is that he'd be a viable babyface for Raw and he knows their system.
> 
> Regardless of being a spot monkey Jeff is one of the best babyface workers in the entire world. I'd let Matt get a piece of TNA's book though. He'll need the experience for when HHH hires him in a few years.



no


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> no



yea


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They weren't really butchered, Devon had no business wrestling anymore and why should they be bumping and shilling for a dead in the water company like TNA. Want to talk about shit we don't want to happen? I never want Jeff Hardy to take this bump for 1100 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I think Jeff can get over enough to where they don't do him as bad as they did RVD or at least I'd like to imagine that. RVD was another favorite of mine growing up and seeing how WWE did him in his last run was terrible. But who am I kiddin? Jeff will be fed to Roman and Rollins.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2017)

The independent bookings, as Matt himself has disclosed, are so much better for them both. They are not spring chickens anymore, and they get paid handsomely for appearances, and can work whatever dates they want to work. No house shows or that shit. Creative freedom, appearing for promotions they want to, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man I think Jeff can get over enough to where they don't do him as bad as they did RVD or at least I'd like to imagine that. RVD was another favorite of mine growing up and seeing how WWE did him in his last run was terrible. But who am I kiddin? Jeff will be fed to Roman and Rollins.



I think he'd be positioned more in Rusev's path tbh. If Hardy comes back it's as a face and he'd probably be that utility guy that is good enough to beat pretty much every midcarder but not good enough to beat the maineventers.

Even then RVD had a storied beef with HHH and we know that based Haitch can't help himself from reverting back sometimes. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> The independent bookings, as Matt himself has disclosed, are so much better for them both. They are not spring chickens anymore, and they get paid handsomely for appearances, and can work whatever dates they want to work. No house shows or that shit. Creative freedom, appearing for promotions they want to, etc.



Yet he considers the offer every single time WWE comes around. I mean even then this is completely eschewing the fact that the indies are dying a slow death now that WWE has decided they want to be the one stop shop for all wrestling. 

I mean AJ was commanding more than the Hardys and he still signed. I mean there's no doubt being an independent contractor who sets their own hours is probably more of what these guys want to do but again there is nothing for Jeff, and again I'm specifically singling out Jeff for this example, to do in TNA other than ride shotgun with Matt. 

I mean this they get to book themselves thing is kind of nonsensical. Chris Hero the dude who probably had the single greatest year on the indies of any modern wrestler came back to WWE. This dude wrestled at 8 shows on Mania weekend for crying out loud. This isn't something Matt and Jeff can or should do just to make up a difference in income unless it's an artistic thing in which case that's really about them. 

The landscape is changing this year. Either you're a Floslam guy, a WWE guy, an ROH guy, and quite soon a New Japan-USA guy. Maybe you can sprinkle in some super indies like PWG and AAW to this dogpile. Maybe TNA is able to get their shit together and enter this race but lots of their talent is ready to go. The UK where a lot of these guys make good money and where TNA is the strongest is being harvested by every other fed. There's pretty much no one left to sign there.

 I mean things are so bad they're letting the Hardys do a live appearance for these other promotions to try to get grassroots momentum and the only digital presence they have is youtube. So even if they wanted to be this self sustaining thing who would they have to put matches on with that would be viable draws. The promoters are going to try to get to the feeding trough now that their streaming rights have some monetary equity and bigger platforms for exposure.

So while Matt said this in 2016 when every indy dream match ever was possible in 2017 this will no longer be the case.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yet he considers the offer every single time WWE comes around. I mean even then this is completely eschewing the fact that the indies are dying a slow death now that WWE has decided they want to be the one stop shop for all wrestling.
> 
> I mean AJ was commanding more than the Hardys and he still signed. I mean there's no doubt being an independent contractor who sets their own hours is probably more of what these guys want to do but again there is nothing for Jeff, and again I'm specifically singling out Jeff for this example, to do in TNA other than ride shotgun with Matt.
> 
> ...



Considering =/= accepting.

Part of Matt's gimmick is the fact that they are a tag team. How did you miss that? That's what brought it about to begin with.

You talk about there being nothing more for Jeff to do, the WWE will have even less. Furthermore, they aren't taking him back, he still does soft drugs to my knowledge.

It is not nonsensical. It's a big reason why some chose to remain independent rather than sign with WWE. The schedule in the latter is common knowledge in the business, and many ex-employees that come back either do so with the condition that it is all they do or, that they do not have to do it, or they can negotiate a set of dates to work.

Aren't you just contradicting yourself, then? NJPW and RoH have a working agreement thus far, Hardys are set to make an appearance there. This is just going back to my point though, that is in their contract that they are allowed to make these appearances without having to get TNA approval. They have creative control and freedom, which I very much doubt they'd get in WWE. There is probably an art aspect to it, but there's also money. You're shortsighted to think that the only money to be made is in the WWE. Or that the WWE can pay all wrestlers such attractive wages.

Well, you're dead wrong on that, but you can believe what you want. You can't talk about having nothing for Jeff and then advocate a signing that would almost surely be a dead end from the start.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

The WWE is working hard to get Sami "under".  That is the funniest rumor of the day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Considering =/= accepting.



You're not going to consider something you wouldn't possibly accept.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Part of Matt's gimmick is the fact that they are a tag team. How did you miss that? That's what brought it about to begin with.



Matt doesn't need Jeff for his Broken gimmick though. I mean it's obviously self sustaining and Jeff is siphing heat from Matt at this point to keep it going in the tag teams. It's over on it's own. Furthermore most promoters rather pay 1 guy instead of 2.



Seto Kaiba said:


> It is not nonsensical. It's a big reason why some chose to remain independent rather than sign with WWE. The schedule in the latter is common knowledge in the business, and many ex-employees that come back either do so with the condition that it is all they do or, that they do not have to do it, or they can negotiate a set of dates to work.



Some is the operative word there.

 And even then the last point you make nullifies the entire reason to get into this. I mean obviously they're going to work some kind of deal out to procure this and WWE is at critical mass right now in terms of talent anyway.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Aren't you just contradicting yourself, then? NJPW and RoH have a working agreement thus far, Hardys are set to make an appearance there. This is just going back to my point though, that is in their contract that they are allowed to make these appearances without having to get TNA approval. They have creative control and freedom, which I very much doubt they'd get in WWE. There is probably an art aspect to it, but there's also money. You're shortsighted to think that the only money to be made is in the WWE. Or that the WWE can pay all wrestlers such attractive wages.



ROH needs NJPW more than the other way around and New Japan literally just said they were opening an American subsidiary where they'd have a dojo and run 75% North American workers.They intend to run 1000 person venues to start out and sell their TV show for cheap to someone besides AXS.  So yeah the New Japan-ROH relationship is going to change some since they're pretty much using ROH the same way HHH is using ICW as they sign away/commission ROH's talent anyway. This is on top of ROH losing Dijak and KoR and likely Adam Cole as well.

I even commented on the fact that after the Young Bucks match that there wasn't anything left for them as a tag team other than being a bridge to the next act. 

And yeah there can be money made elsewhere but then why is the biggest independent contractor in the world now working for WWE instead of doing 8 shows in 3 days on Mania weekend?

Didn't Pritchard say that peak TNA was giving like 70% of what WWE was for like 50-75 less dates or something like that, keep in mind this is before taxes in which they have to pay every state. I mean WWE was going to give Ryback 500k over 3 years. I'm sure you can make 6 figures on the indies but it's not going to be that downside guarantee or with those royalties.

These guys all have their own artistic pursuits but they want WWE. Shinsuke Nakamura and AJ Styles are really the only proof required of this. And it's not even necessarily the downside guarantee it's the royalty checks. I really don't think Kevin Owens was making 35k in royalty checks from his ROH gigs or anywhere really. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, you're dead wrong on that, but you can believe what you want. You can't talk about having nothing for Jeff and then advocate a signing that would almost surely be a dead end from the start.



Nope not really. What I said was they'd probably keep him around as a gateway character because he's got world title cache and that after the first 2 months or so it'd really depend on how much the crowd was still behind him or he'd run the risk of being RVD 2.0. Even then that's not really the worst thing in this landscape as the brand split means more screen time to be divide up between the 5 hours.

Look at the state of the indies and the way everyone is trying to lock guys up.  WWE just got the streaming rights for the number 1 indy in the UK for 50 grand a year and are denying bookings for their UK talent right now. FloSlam put 3.5 million into EVOLVE/WWN which was supposed to be the feeder system for WWE and what put Gargano, Ciamppa, and TJ Perkins on their radar. So yeah I'm not sure how I'm wrong from a business standpoint when we're literally seeing it play out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he'd be positioned more in Rusev's path tbh. If Hardy comes back it's as a face and he'd probably be that utility guy that is good enough to beat pretty much every midcarder but not good enough to beat the maineventers.
> 
> Even then RVD had a storied beef with HHH and we know that based Haitch can't help himself from reverting back sometimes.
> .


Oh I don't really want that for Jeff tbh. I want him to be upper midcard at least. Poor RVD I just remember him losing to Rollins all the time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh I don't really want that for Jeff tbh. I want him to be upper midcard at least. Poor RVD I just remember him losing to Rollins all the time.



That is the upper midcard isn't it or is Rusev below that because he lost all his heat in the Roman feud? Either way he would probably lose to the top 3 guys of a given brand and be spectacular in doing it. 

I mean again what's left for him in TNA besides that Davey Richards dream match. Well tbf that's probably a good match.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're not going to consider something you wouldn't possibly accept.
> 
> Matt doesn't need Jeff for his Broken gimmick though. I mean it's obviously self sustaining and Jeff is siphing heat from Matt at this point to keep it going in the tag teams. It's over on it's own. Furthermore most promoters rather pay 1 guy instead of 2.



Jeff was central to forming it and the character's motivations. This is a gimmick where he has managed to incorporate his entire family into. Most promoters would, but they also like tag teams that are a sure draw, and the Hardys are a sure draw. They are one of the greatest to have come in the business. 



> Some is the operative word there.



It is the essential word. You are taking exceptional few that were signed for the big bucks and presenting it as the example. This is hilariously flawed argumentation. Of course Owens, Hero, Zayn, Rollins, etc. would be given an attractive contract, because these were at the top of the independent circuit. Same for Styles. Everyone else, no this is not assured in the slightest. It has been repeatedly emphasized even, the exceptional nature of AJ's signing and his run in the WWE thus far.



> And even then the last point you make nullifies the entire reason to get into this. I mean obviously they're going to work some kind of deal out to procure this and WWE is at critical mass right now in terms of talent anyway.



Some kind of deal that WWE is not likely willing to acquiesce to. WWE are notorious for lowballing, and strict control of talent on top of that.



> ROH needs NJPW more than the other way around and New Japan literally just said they were opening an American subsidiary where they'd have a dojo and run 75% North American workers.They intend to run 1000 person venues to start out and sell their TV show for cheap to someone besides AXS.  So yeah the New Japan-ROH relationship is going to change some since they're pretty much using ROH the same way HHH is using ICW as they sign away/commission ROH's talent anyway. This is on top of ROH losing Dijak and KoR and likely Adam Cole as well.



My point is that the independent circuit isn't in this armageddon scenario you try to play it out as. My point is also as well that NJPW too is a large enough entity that these indie promotions have formed a symbiotic relationship with. You've also forgotten that RoH is owned by Sinclair Broadcasting, a larger entity than the WWE in its entirety. 



> I even commented on the fact that after the Young Bucks match that there wasn't anything left for them as a tag team other than being a bridge to the next act.



That's not how they see it based on their recent interview. They intend on remaining a tag team for the rest of their careers. They even commented on this obsession with some in splitting tag teams up. They have valid reason considering they get plenty of business as a tag team as well. That's their drawing point, being the best tag team in the circuit.



> And yeah there can be money made elsewhere but then why is the biggest independent contractor in the world now working for WWE instead of doing 8 shows in 3 days on Mania weekend?



He is once again, and you are confusing, his exceptional case as being the example. 



> Didn't Pritchard say that peak TNA was giving like 70% of what WWE was for like 50-75 less dates or something like that, keep in mind this is before taxes in which they have to pay every state. I mean WWE was going to give Ryback 500k over 3 years. I'm sure you can make 6 figures on the indies but it's not going to be that downside guarantee or with those royalties.



Peak TNA, wrestlers were allowed to make appearances in other promotions as now, unless they signed an exclusive deal. Dates also matter. Being paid 70% of what WWE pays for 50-75 less dates would be a logical assumption don't you think? That is still a massive cover, and would make sense why someone like the Hardys would prefer to stick to their current situation. They can make up that 30% making appearances on dates and promotions of their choosing.

Furthermore,  the average wrestler indie or not, will not and does not make, 500k over three years. Furthermore, you seem to ignore the negotiating tactics of WWE to again lowball talent. Matt and Jeff are not fresh talent, WWE would use that to stiff them inevitably. As a matter of fact, signing in the long run could hurt their marketability due to the strict control WWE demands to have over much of its talent. Particularly if they get released. 



> These guys all have their own artistic pursuits but they want WWE. Shinsuke Nakamura and AJ Styles are really the only proof required of this. And it's not even necessarily the downside guarantee it's the royalty checks. I really don't think Kevin Owens was making 35k in royalty checks from his ROH gigs or anywhere really.



They look at as something to accomplish after a lengthy career, at least for Nakamura and AJ. 

They are exceptions. You cannot cite them as the example, the fact that they stand out is what makes them poor examples to use here. Not everyone is going to get that red carpet treatment. WWE is counting on talent that are just happy to be there, not people that see it as something to do, and are big enough to say "fuck you" and go headline indies or New Japan.



> Nope not really. What I said was they'd probably keep him around as a gateway character because he's got world title cache and that after the first 2 months or so it'd really depend on how much the crowd was still behind him or he'd run the risk of being RVD 2.0. Even then that's not really the worst thing in this landscape as the brand split means more screen time to be divide up between the 5 hours.



Which doesn't mean a thing with WWE's booking. Ziggler is a 2x World Heavyweight Champion, Swagger is a former one too. It means jack. You can't talk about a dead end once again, and then support going straight into an almost assured one.



> Look at the state of the indies and the way everyone is trying to lock guys up.  WWE just got the streaming rights for the number 1 indy in the UK for 50 grand a year and are denying bookings for their UK talent right now. FloSlam put 3.5 million into EVOLVE/WWN which was supposed to be the feeder system for WWE and what put Gargano, Ciamppa, and TJ Perkins on their radar. So yeah I'm not sure how I'm wrong from a business standpoint when we're literally seeing it play out.



WWE is trying to swallow up indie promotions under their control, but what I'm seeing is an evolution of that scene not its destruction. That's why I say you're dead wrong on it, because it doesn't seem to be fading out any time soon despite WWE's efforts. They are not going to be able to maintain a monopoly. They have four brands to balance, they cannot offer everyone a lucrative contract.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope you guys didn't like the design of the IC title...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Hardys should both just come back to get that last love from fans on a grander scale.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope you guys didn't like the design of the IC title...


please don't tell me they're gonna change it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> please don't tell me they're gonna change it.


I heard they're thinking about changing the IC and US belts


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard they're thinking about changing the IC and US belts


Oh god, more big Ws in the middle of the title designs coming.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm watching heel Michael Cole videos on youtube.  Thor is right.  First ballot hall of famer for this run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard they're thinking about changing the IC and US belts





[S-A-F] said:


> Oh god, more big Ws in the middle of the title designs coming.



I think I heard that the designs weren't going to look like the WWE Championship or UC

But I thought this was a pretty interesting tidbit

 "They want fresh designs they own the rights to. IC belt is copyright of Parks/Millican/Mann LLC. WWE is no longer using Dave Millican for their belts, so they probably want to drop the design so they don't have to pay royalties."


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

Don't forget.  Dean mentioned he wanted a new belt on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yes there is gonna be one.
> 
> also you were way too hard on smackdown.





WhatADrag said:


> We just trying to educate ya.
> Yes, next Saturday. Naka vs Roode is the main event.
> People keep saying it's a lack luster takeover but I don't think so.


After rewatching Smackdown i admit I was wrong on it being Meh. Having said this I was a bit dissatisfied with the cage match but. ST I get what you mean. Sorray gaiz.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

The cage match would have been better if the crowd wasn't comatose during it.

Also, I don't like that Becky tried to escape the cage a couple of times.  She should have been trying to beat Alexa senseless.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

It was a bad crowd.  Dead all night except during the opening segment.

Didn't even pop for Jerry Lawler!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Cage matches are kind of just stupid in a modern setting because the door rules are the worst

But I think the match had some really interesting spots between both girls if you rewatch it. It's definitely a flawed TV cage match but it's a good precursor to what they could do with a better setting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard they're thinking about changing the IC and US belts


But the IC is so fucking beautiful though.

I MEAN LOOK AT IT. Its easily the most aesthetically pleasing belt in the WWE at the moment. Cody Rhodes is forever a Real OG for reintroducing the white strap.
Hell even the US Title is very very pleasing on the eye.

Now we are going to get more Big W abominations if this rumour is true.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 20, 2017)

Typo aside Batista speaks the truth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

in 25 mins I'm watching rumble 2001, entire ppv.  then after most likely 2002.

hit me up if u down to watch. if you are just go ahead and push play at the approximate time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cage matches are kind of just stupid in a modern setting because the door rules are the worst
> 
> But I think the match had some really interesting spots between both girls if you rewatch it. It's definitely a flawed TV cage match but it's a good precursor to what they could do with a better setting.


I have mentioned this before.  If I'm at a live show.  I don't want a cage match.  The cage obscures my view.  Too hard to tell what is going on.

Additionally, I wanted Alexa to win by escaping.  That is a better result than another ddt finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Actually it might be 9:45 or 10. Just hit me up if u down tho. I'm waiting on a friend to get home.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have mentioned this before.  If I'm at a live show.  I don't want a cage match.  The cage obscures my view.  Too hard to tell what is going on.
> 
> Additionally, I wanted Alexa to win by escaping.  That is a better result than another ddt finish.



Meh I mean she's a heel, she'd get a lot of heat if she escaped from the top of the cage teased a dive and never did it. The problem is that she has so little in the way of hard hitting offense. Like even at her best.


Kind of a clash of between her natural in-ring skill set and just how great of a character she is a heel.



WhatADrag said:


> Actually it might be 9:45 or 10. Just hit me up if u down tho. I'm waiting on a friend to get home.



What timezone is that? It's already 10:30 for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Meh I mean she's a heel, she'd get a lot of heat if she escaped from the top of the cage teased a dive and never did it. The problem is that she has so little in the way of hard hitting offense. Like even at her best.
> 
> 
> Kind of a clash of between her natural in-ring skill set and just how great of a character she is a heel.
> ...


well My friends and I decided the FINAL time for our rumble watchings tonight. At 10:20. So 11:20 your time.

Can you watch?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> well My friends and I decided the FINAL time for our rumble watchings tonight. At 10:20. So 11:20 your time.
> 
> Can you watch?



Yeah


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah


ok cool. 2001 rumble. not just the match but the entire ppv.

time to revisit the past and prepare for next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

start in 4 mins


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually it might be 9:45 or 10. Just hit me up if u down tho. I'm waiting on a friend to get home.


I'll be down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Cool i'm going in a little blind because it's been a while since I watched this one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

OP opening start


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Holy shit so many fan signs


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't think they censored signs the way they did until Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

They sensor signs so much now its ridiculous


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Weird seeing these guys younger and in like working shape before injuries, well except Bully.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Christian with long hair lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

Lots of neck breakers in these sequences


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Crazy how just 3 teams made the tag division legit and it last like 4 years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Holy shit crowd got lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Wtf who was the legal man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Cole looks so gay lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

It's funny how Cornette complains about the matches from now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's funny how Cornette complains about the matches from now


Why you say that


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

So this is 2001 and this Stephanie shit still happens now 16 years later.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why you say that



The match itself and the way it was worked in comparison to issues he has with the Young Bucks. Just comments about how they lack realism and psychology. Idk I feel like those guys would fit in with these guys in there primes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

It says Chris Jericho in a ic match lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

Every time Chris beniot gets hit in the head I'm like damn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It says Chris Jericho in a ic match lmao



Nuts seeing Jericho this young and this athletic. Little awkward considering but legendary workers working a gimmick match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It says Chris Jericho in a ic match lmao


Beniot fucked up everything. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

This making me appreciate Jericho going full time still


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Beniot fucked up everything. lol



Wasn't it Nancy Drew or some shit like that too? She like got all the soccer moms up in arms about it and that's when the laser focus came to the product.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

This ladder match aggressive jesus


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a pretty crazy pace they're going


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm so used to the crowd chanting this Is awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 20, 2017)

This is crazy, Benoit is really going for it right here in this match and he didn't get a world title run for like another 3 years


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is crazy, Benoit is really going for it right here in this match and he didn't get a world title run for like another 3 years


Don't think I've ever seen a ladder match this dangerous


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't think I've ever seen a ladder match this dangerous



Yeah man like these dudes are killing each other. Shit would get a fight forever chant if it happened now tbh


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Kind of reminds me of Sami Zayn-Kevin Owens in some ways


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't it Nancy Drew or some shit like that too? She like got all the soccer moms up in arms about it and that's when the laser focus came to the product.


Yeah that nancy drew chick helped ruin it for a while. WWE were afraid to do anything after that.

Jesus this match is brutal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn chyna looks sexy AF.

I wonder hhh was cheating on her then?

And I wonder if Vince actually smashed trish


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

Jericho is still a competent wrestler.  But yeah.  He was something else during his prime.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Kind of reminds me of Sami Zayn-Kevin Owens in some ways


Spot on

Pretty sure these dudes faced each other like 1000 times between this time period


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Crazy sell on that piledriver


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Right to Censor was the fucking worst


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

JR with this fire on the commentary. Saying Ivory is sexually repressed and 30 days menstrual.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Jesus! Trish looks like a pornstar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

That was one of the craziest power spots like female Cesaro level power


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

fuck Network is not available where im at. smart tv doesn't see it on the search results


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Fans chanting Sgt slaughter lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Billy gunn lmao dude was just probably floating around during these years


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Jesus I wanna fuck the shit outta prime trish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

This entire rumble has more segments than wwe does now in a year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn they probably canceled this gimmick after 9/11

I know dlo but who the fuck are they lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn they probably canceled this gimmick after 9/11
> 
> I know dlo but who the fuck are they lmao



Tiger Ali Singh and Head Basher Chaz


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jesus I wanna fuck the shit outta prime trish


She looks like a straight up fire pornstar from the 2000s. I can't blame you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Tiger Ali Singh and Head Basher Chaz


That tiger dude was probably in the E for like 3 weeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> She looks like a straight up fire pornstar from the 2000s. I can't blame you.


Like dude her prime blows 95 percent of women today out the park

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Poor D Lo, he was one of my favorites growing up. After the Droz incident he was done.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Think about how long HHH, Vince, and Steph have been on screen personalities. Way too long.



WhatADrag said:


> Like dude her prime blows 95 percent of women today out the park



Yeah no contest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Why the hell is steph so flat chested


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor D Lo, he was one of my favorites growing up. After the Droz incident he was done.


?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Think about how long HHH, Vince, and Steph have been on screen personalities. Way too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah no contest


Dude it's fuckinf annoying we gotta go with the hhh/steph power angle every single fucking year


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

none of them divas today can match trish's and stacey's ass


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

This dude trying to tell me Alexa on the same level as prime Trish lmao

Dudes stuck in the moment


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ?



dlo brown almost killed droz


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> none of them divas today can match trish's and stacey's ass


Dog

Trish, Torrie, sabel, Stacey

Lana on their level tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

lana hasn't done any kind of plastic surgeries or enhancements on her body right? if yes, then yes she is on their level


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ?


D Lo paralyzed Droz and was jobbed out after that. Hence him teaming up with this Tiger Singh guy. At one PPV they didn't even let D Lo in because the security didn't know who he was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

I think I seen droz vs dlo in a documentary 

Then that doc n match disappeared


I think its the doc where Vince says

"I THINK HES GONNA PUKE"

not sure


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This dude trying to tell me Alexa on the same level as prime Trish lmao
> 
> Dudes stuck in the moment




He can have Alexa while I go for Prime Trish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Lmao at that fan zooming in on Trish ass with his camera


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> He can have Alexa while I go for Prime Trish.


Exactly

Kids these days


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Damn the more I watch the past the more I realize hhh big time matches were flops.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

That geek with a hhh jersey in the front row


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

I wonder if godfather actually got pussy because of his gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

I really thought the undertaker n kane were brothers as a child

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I really thought the undertaker n kane were brothers as a child


he ended up opening his own escort service.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> he ended up opening his own escort service.



Godfather?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

dont do drugs. play vidya games!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Godfather?


yep. livin the gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Crazy how raven wasn't shit in the wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how raven wasn't shit in the wwe.


VInce didn't even know he was there at first.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Young R-truth looks the same as he does now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

The women in the attitude era were definitely hotter.  But that's okay.  There are some good options today...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Man 2017 rumble as an entire ppv could really be amazing


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Young R-truth looks the same as he does now.


What happened to his push?  Why is he stuck with Gold Dust?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Man 2017 rumble as an entire ppv could really be amazing


I think they need to add a match or two.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened to his push?  Why is he stuck with Gold Dust?


R Truth was getting a push?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> R Truth was getting a push?


We'll sort of.  He was good enough to compete in a money in the bank match.  He partnered with the Miz for a while.  He was certainly more respectable in those days.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Austin looks sick af with the crimson face!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Feels like Austin retired so soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cage matches are kind of just stupid in a modern setting because the door rules are the worst
> 
> But I think the match had some really interesting spots between both girls if you rewatch it. It's definitely a flawed TV cage match but it's a good precursor to what they could do with a better setting.


I just felt the mickie screwing Becky needed a bit more oompf more so than having full match. Since Becky vs Mickie is next feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

2017 will be a waste if CM Punk doesn't come back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Shut up.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 21, 2017)

I am getting scared right now, the high expectations for this rumble , its potential is too big. In this kind of moment wwe just knows how to fuck it up and disappoint everyone.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 21, 2017)

Dave have spoken


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I am getting scared right now, the high expectations for this rumble , its potential is too big. In this kind of moment wwe just knows how to fuck it up and disappoint everyone.


Yeah man its crazy. There is probably only a few guys who have the actual chance of winning the rumble but there are A LOT of guys in this rumble who are credible to win the rumble. For example, we see the part timers having the most probability of success, such as Taker, Goldberg, Lesnar. But, if a guy like Orton won it. Yes he doesn't need the win because he has won it before, headlined many manias, been champ multiple times. But we could get Styles vs Orton out of this. If Cesaro won it everyone would love it. He hasn't had the best record in WWE but everyone can agree with the right push the guy could easily be big, same said with Bray. WWE could use this as a story line where Finn wins the rumble coming back from injury and chasing the title he never lost and only held for day. Joe could debut to win then spend the next months going to both shows to decide who he wanted to face. 

I guess I'm trying to say this is one of the most credible top tier rosters ever for the Rumble with very little room for filler like a Simon Gotch.
And when that always adds to the excitement for us wrestling fans. But like you said it's WWE. This is why we are all excited yet nervous at the same time. WWE is like Barry Bonds. Home run or out. WWE had a few home runs last year, their most important is making AJ a star. Hopefully they can hit another one at this rumble to make the right decision. However their track record shows they are most likely to get an out in these situations then turn into confusion when they don't understand why the fans aren't happy.


I'm so pumped for the Rumble tho. I've been thinking about the entire weekend from Rumble to NXT take over 24/7. The card for NXT is weaker than it has ever been. But if it's still the better show while Rumble is a complete disaster it will be no doubt in my mind Vince needs to step down before we have back to back shitty Wrestlemanias. I mean there is a lot of evidence to say that Vince needs to step down. I just want the guy to prove me wrong for once. The rumble card is top notch from top to bottom. Look at a rumble card from like 2006 then look at 2017's. Just a pure step up. The only way this can even be a flop is self sabotage and not enough self awareness.


I hope Finn returns. I'm not 100 percent as I was when I telling Soul Taker months back. He will be back for Wrestlemania though that's for sure. I'm happy with Finn, Joe, or Bray winning. I personally don't believe anyone else is a deserving choice. I hate when guys like HHH say "when people say a guy isn't ready is dumb, guys are never ready for the main spot." That is totally wrong. Roman wasn't ready since his charisma is locked up which resulted into a horrible main event at mania last year. And Strowman will be the same if they pull the trigger this early. Dude is still so green but yet filled with so much untapped talent. Just don't see why they need to have the triggered pulled this early on a dude that would be a guaranteed flop because he hasn't won everyone over yet.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I am getting scared right now, the high expectations for this rumble , its potential is too big. In this kind of moment wwe just knows how to fuck it up and disappoint everyone.


You should be scared.  Everyone should be scared.  The rumble match itself is going to be overbooked.  Almost none of the Wrestlemania matches are set up yet.  So they are going to use the rumble match to build towards all of the feuds this year.  Lots of interference and bullshit eliminations.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

Blame the part timers for making WWE decision making miserable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

Fat Wyatt will never win a Rumble. and he's too busy right now stroking at Orton's and Harper's cocks 

if anything, Kurt Angle enters at 30 and wins it just to mind fuck all of us


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This dude trying to tell me Alexa on the same level as prime Trish lmao
> 
> Dudes stuck in the moment


Alexa might not be as hot as prime Trish.

But in 2017, she has the ass that runs the class!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Blame the part timers for making WWE decision making miserable


The current roster is never going to have any credibility if guys like Gokdberg, Brock, Undertaker, and even John Cena can pop up out of no where and just start dominating everyone.

If we are stuck with them.  I want these guys to put people over at Wrestlemania.  Bray should beat Undertaker clean.  Owens should beat Brock.  Roman should beat Goldberg. And Joe should beat Cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2017)

I made a mistake. Blame all the new talent for not being able to make themselves likeable and over with the fans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

@WhatADrag the Adam Cole situation is that RoH pulled a WWE and flexed his dates because they lost time on his contract due to a shoulder injury. So it's like I said, he's free on 5/1 but WWE might not touch him for another 60 days after similar to what's happening with Kyle O Reilly and potentially Donnovan Dijak


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2017)

Apparantly this guy is reliable when it comes to WWE news so these may be the new Title designs. Not as bad as I expected (IC Title is actually pretty damn good just not as good as what we have now) and US Title is ok (would prefer the top left portion to have Stripes alongside the Stars but whatever).
They'd still be the best looking main roster belts but the current designs are still better IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Those seem pretty feasible to me considering the fact they're doing this to not pay the other guy royalties and these are probably as close to the old designs without creating a legal issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> @WhatADrag the Adam Cole situation is that RoH pulled a WWE and flexed his dates because they lost time on his contract due to a shoulder injury. So it's like I said, he's free on 5/1 but WWE might not touch him for another 60 days after similar to what's happening with Kyle O Reilly and potentially Donnovan Dijak


Damn makes sense. Sucks we gotta wait so long for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Ugh I don't like those designs. Why does WWE have to put big ass Ws in the middle of their championships now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ugh I don't like those designs. Why does WWE have to put big ass Ws in the middle of their championships now?


Yeah that shit is ugly 



SoulTaker said:


> @WhatADrag the Adam Cole situation is that RoH pulled a WWE and flexed his dates because they lost time on his contract due to a shoulder injury. So it's like I said, he's free on 5/1 but WWE might not touch him for another 60 days after similar to what's happening with Kyle O Reilly and potentially Donnovan Dijak


Also how did you know about dijak so early? My source finally saying he's wwe bound. You were ahead of this a mile away


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2017)

Like fuck dude, just pay the guy his royalties and keep the current designs for the IC and US titles. I'm really not feelin these new ones at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Imagine castle being the roh champ lol.

And will be O reiley be on the mania take over card?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Also how did you know about dijak so early? My source finally saying he's wwe bound. You were ahead of this a mile away



Nice, I was fairly confident in that one. He's exactly what they look for in these skyscraper guys and has Luke Harper upside as a worker. Well if he's really 6'7 but idk these wrestler heights are weird. Still he's got a better skillset than Cass or Corbin but he may/probably is there inferior on the mic. I think he's got the best look out of them.

But ROH is owned by Sinclair which is a bigger entity than WWE and that's why ROH is apparently supposed to be safe despite this pretty substantial raid. If Moose and/or Mike Bennet get over to WWE it would be further proof that ROH is a glorified farm system for WWE. 



WhatADrag said:


> Imagine castle being the roh champ lol.
> 
> And will be O reiley be on the mania take over card?



Timeline would match up and they'd probably want him for the drawing power. Him, Nakamura, Chris Hero, Cien Almas, Dijak, maybe Tommy End, that is really fucking stacked for NXT's Mania show. I mean if they want they can get Dunne and Bate too. Mania is supposed to be an international draw and HHH can mimic that with the those properties. They can charge and draw a big gate with the international talent they'll have there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Timeline would match up and they'd probably want him for the drawing power. Him, Nakamura, Chris Hero, Cien Almas, Dijak, maybe Tommy End, that is really fucking stacked for NXT's Mania show. I mean if they want they can get Dunne and Bate too. Mania is supposed to be an international draw and HHH can mimic that with the those properties. They can charge and draw a big gate with the international talent they'll have there.


I've been thinking about Bate vs Dunne rematch at Takeover mania the day after Tyler won. I feel like it would be stupid if they don't have that match on the card.

Don't know if it will happen because of the supposed tv show those guys might get.


Damn I didn't think of that. Naka, Asuka, Hero, End, Dunne. Bate, Hideo, Dijak, Almas, and so on. Just talent all over the world. Would be shocking if HHH didn't pull the move.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I've been thinking about Bate vs Dunne rematch at Takeover mania the day after Tyler won. I feel like it would be stupid if they don't have that match on the card.
> 
> Don't know if it will happen because of the supposed tv show those guys might get.
> 
> ...



Depends on how this thing with the show and the indies they're going to show goes. You know OTT and Progress are supposed to be apart of this with ICW so who knows what angles they run if any going up to Mania. The entire landscape is changing.

They sent out surveys to subscribers in Mexico about doing a Latin American tournament. They're thinking about the WWE Asia promotion too, they have these really over Japanese wrestlers/cross over commodities. HHH is picking up where Vince left off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Depends on how this thing with the show and the indies they're going to show goes. You know OTT and Progress are supposed to be apart of this with ICW so who knows what angles they run if any going up to Mania. The entire landscape is changing.
> 
> They sent out surveys to subscribers in Mexico about doing a Latin American tournament. They're thinking about the WWE Asia promotion too, they have these really over Japanese wrestlers/cross over commodities. HHH is picking up where Vince left off.


Still don't know if I like all this. Just feels over saturated. Also it just leaves me feeling empty because if these guys have their own programs this means they won't be on NXT or the main roster. 

Imagine sending Naka to a japan promotion instead of Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Still don't know if I like all this. Just feels over saturated. Also it just leaves me feeling empty because if these guys have their own programs this means they won't be on NXT or the main roster.
> 
> Imagine sending Naka to a japan promotion instead of Raw.



Maybe in terms of their logo but I mean we don't know how they're going to deploy and I think these shows are meant to cater to their respective markets and present alternatives from within. It's a lot of programming but they're trying to be an actual Network.

I thought about that and I really hope it isn't like that and don't think it would be a long term thing. I think what happens is that guys from DDT and Dragon Gate get snatched up to fill the ranks of the Japanese tournament with Nakamura there to play the Neville role if anything. I mean the CWC and UK Tournament were different presentations so HHH has a couple of different ways to use this configuration.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Makes you wonder how Vince, HHH, Steph, and Shane would have any time to do anything else in their lives.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

@WhatADrag dude.  I will be really disappointed in the rumble if there is no Alexa match.  I need to root for my gal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Don't worry she'll have a match. The rumble ppv is four hours.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

I love the Alexa and Mickie against Becky and Lita rumor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

That's not happening.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2017)

Where is Jay Lethal?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Where is Jay Lethal?


He resigned with ROH.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2017)

enuhito  

@Legend


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2017)

I saw this outside of Clappers in Burbank:


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> enuhito
> 
> @Legend


Sadly wont be in Jersey for that. 

SHINISUKE NAKAMURA IS DOING A AUTOGRAPH SIGNING AT A COMIC SHOP IN SOUTH JERSEY AND IM GONNA FUCKING MISS IT


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Link please!!!


Link removed


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Link removed


75 bucks at base is way overpriced.


----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

ITS THE KING OF STRONG STYLE THERE IS NO SUCH THING

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2017)

I wonder if Naka is enjoying the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 22, 2017)

Vader: ew marks


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2017)

Pentagon is potentially done with Lucha Underground and out of his contract making him a free agent.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2017)

Legend said:


> Vader: ew marks



HBK: I'm too high for this shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2017)

Vader's face there is great.

What's the next rumble we gonna watch, Drag?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm hoping Royal Rumble lives up to the hype it's getting.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 22, 2017)

If Dillinger doesn't debut at #10, the Rumble will be a bust


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2017)

Saw Tye Dillinger's gimmick and it seems rather stupid to be honest. Maybe I need to watch but it's kinda lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2017)

I think Dillinger will struggle on the main roster.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Dillinger will struggle on the main roster.



hmm, i think he'd flourish on Smackdown

put him in with Miz right away


----------



## Kuya (Jan 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Saw Tye Dillinger's gimmick and it seems rather stupid to be honest. Maybe I need to watch but it's kinda lame.



he has the most over gimmick in the entire company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2017)

Kuya said:


> he has the most over gimmick in the entire company.



I get that but my question is ........why? People shit on Ambrose's gimmick and  others yet some dude who uses 10 is clever?

How?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

it clicks with the fans and helps them troll the ref at times


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> it clicks with the fans and helps them troll the ref at times


 but why does it click with the fans?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Biggest RAW of the year tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

We all know that Rusev is going to eat an Angle Slam between now and Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but why does it click with the fans?



connecting with the fans is probably the most valuable skill. he clicked with me bcuz he is a good story teller, can lead a match, solid charisma, simple to follow gimmick. I was in sea of fans a couple months ago chanting TEN and that was lit AF.

fans also respect his long time development and long time dedication to NXT. his whole career in NXT was built on putting guys over. he was a very versatile card for NXT to have.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2017)

i think they should really consider making NXT 2 hours and putting 205 Live full time and UK Championship part time on that show. If they make UK championship it's own show then that would be 5 shows 

it's a chore already to watch Raw and it's hard to squeeze time in for 205. 205 could sure use Full Sail's audience too.

3 hours of Raw, 2 hours of Smackdown, 2 hours of NXT-205-UK is doable. Plus they have that women's tournament coming soon too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Why would chanting a simple TEN TEN TEN wont click easily to simple jimmies?? Its the most over thing ever after YES YES YES


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Pentagon is potentially done with Lucha Underground and out of his contract making him a free agent.



If WWE gets him it's for the Mexico brand. He can't go by Pentagon JR or Pentagon Dark anymore either. I think Pentagon is more about his character and 'Cero Miedo' than the wrestling. 

AAW seems to book him a lot. Maybe Pentagon JR becomes a replacement for this crop of indy workers leaving.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I get that but my question is ........why? People shit on Ambrose's gimmick and  others yet some dude who uses 10 is clever?
> 
> How?



You know how crazy it is to have to relate everything to Ambrose when it's literally got nothing to do with him whatsoever.



Kuya said:


> i think they should really consider making NXT 2 hours and putting 205 Live full time and UK Championship part time on that show. If they make UK championship it's own show then that would be 5 shows
> 
> it's a chore already to watch Raw and it's hard to squeeze time in for 205. 205 could sure use Full Sail's audience too.
> 
> 3 hours of Raw, 2 hours of Smackdown, 2 hours of NXT-205-UK is doable. Plus they have that women's tournament coming soon too.



The U.K. show doesn't even seem like it's going to be produced here nor is it really for the American market at large.

They're using the cruiserweights to pad Raw and they think they're doing a good enough job. The problem if more that the Neville thing is late in the game.

NXT doesn't need to be 2 hours and that's not really feasible considering that the point of the tapings is cost efficiency. They'd benefit from more Takeovers in Full Sail because NXT is simply too big now and the taped nature of the entire thing kills the ability to generate buzz.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

we need Tye's 10 10 10 emote


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey naruto wrestling family.

Its officially Royal Rumble week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

i have been thinking about the Alexa and Mickie tag match idea.  And I think the idea that really makes sense to me is Alexa and Mickie against Becky and a mystery partner.  And the mystery partner is revealed to be Asuka.  Becky counters the Mickie James assist by bringing in the girl that already beat Mickie James.

I'm not saying that Asuka joins Smackdown here.  This can be a one off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

but Asuka is going to have an epic match this week

and i wont be mad if Nikki Cross wins the title


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

She can't compete two nights in a row?


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

The dudes in the UK did it and WWE wrestlers used to do it before the brandsplit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Pretty sure most of the talent does back to backs considering the fact they do house shows too but I guess it's the intensity of the matches at play. Becky doesn't need a partner when they can easily set up Nikki Bella's next story by putting her in here or give Naomi more to do now that she's back from injury.

The time to bring Asuka up has sort of passed tbh in terms of when it made sense for the main roster, there's just no way to do it without telling finishing the story at NXT and that's the company's MO with all/most of these arcs, they finish them. Asuka hasn't had any viable talent to put over down there and now with Nikki Cross and Ember Moon we've got the best group of workers since the horsewomen so there's a story to complete. I mean Ember Moon is running that side story getting ready for title contention.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Nikki is in the middle of this thing with Natalya.

And Naomi would be a boring choice and would get almost no pop.  Why are you guys so quick to settle for mediocrity around here?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nikki is in the middle of this thing with Natalya.
> 
> And Naomi would be a boring choice and would get almost no pop.  Why are you guys so quick to settle for mediocrity around here?



Because that can't be blown off to put Nikki in a program that will draw? I mean the one thing here that really can't be overstated is that Nikki Bella is actually a draw. She's probably just as over if not moreso than Becky at this point. I really don't see any value in Alexa feuding with Becky when Becky really doesn't have that kind of babyface heat.

Maybe I'm alone on the island with that one but to me Becky is still the 3rd woman overall in the horsewoman mix, I feel that the lesson being told here is that she is below Sasha and Charlotte which is true, but she never has done anything to get her heat back from being 3rd and it just kills all the stakes surrounding her for me.

As for Naomi her entrance is over and of the women on this SD roster she works the most dynamic style. Even then you're telling us we're quick to settle for mediocrity when you're a fucking bandwagon Alexa Bliss fan. 

You don't blow off the Asuka call up to give a mystery partner in a heatless feud, you do the Asuka call up to put heat on Asuka or to put heat on someone else who needs a competitive rub or heel heat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Biggest RAW of the year tomorrow night.



The biggest Raw of the year is on April 3rd. Every year it's the post-Mania Raw that we've come to expect to be the biggest of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

205 Live is doing really really poorly on the Network. It was like the 8th ranked show on the Network last weekend.

How to book the Cruiserweight Division according to VKM;

1.Put Ariya Daivari on TV 16 times
2. Put Tony Nese on TV 19 times
3. Put Akira Tozawa on once
4. Put Gran Metalik on once
5. Take none of the blame for being an inferior booker to your Son-in-law.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

There's a lot of sense in your argument.  But Asuka isn't getting any younger.  I think too many people ignore the present because they are focused on the future.  Asuka coming out would give that Rumble crowd an absolute thrill.  And this is supposed to be one of your biggest ppv's of the year!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah Raw can only produce one good episode every year and that episode is post WM only 


Asuka already demolished every woman on NxT i want to see her bury Charlotte and Bayley tbh but Asuka is much needed on SD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

The person who invented and forced the autist gimmick on Emma should be banned to do creative work everywhere


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Nothing is guaranteed man.  With the physical way she wrestles.. Asuka could easily get hurt.  Call her up now!!

I also think it is possible that the WWE has decided that she will always be an NXT attraction.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Im sure Haitch and Regal wont let that happen. 

Asuka is pretty over and is a draw unlike Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

The crowd is going to turn on Bayley.  I'm telling you guys..


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There's a lot of sense in your argument.  But Asuka isn't getting any younger.  I think too many people ignore the present because they are focused on the future.  Asuka coming out would give that Rumble crowd an absolute thrill.  And this is supposed to be one of your biggest ppv's of the year!



No one is getting any younger though so that's not really the point. I mean how does Asuka herself move the needle to the point of which your making it out to be. Yeah it's supposed to be one of the biggest PPVs of the year but WWE has shown that they will not harvest/gut NXT in ways that'll damage it as a touring brand. The reason Bayley jobbed to Asuka the way she did was because they wanted to create confidence in Asuka's ability as an act.



Rukia said:


> Nothing is guaranteed man.  With the physical way she wrestles.. Asuka could easily get hurt.  Call her up now!!
> 
> I also think it is possible that the WWE has decided that she will always be an NXT attraction.



The physical way Asuka wrestles, it's not like any of the other girls actually put in the same level of physicality in their offense against Asuka. 

I doubt that. The point is to get people who draw and to get them to a horizon window in which they can draw in a way that Vince wants.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Yeah Raw can only produce one good episode every year and that episode is post WM only
> 
> 
> Asuka already demolished every woman on NxT i want to see her bury Charlotte and Bayley tbh but Asuka is much needed on SD



Asuka still has money matches to be had with Nikki Cross and Ember Moon. I mean why give those girls one less opponent at this stage?



Rukia said:


> The crowd is going to turn on Bayley.  I'm telling you guys..



Because they hate New Day and Enzo n Cass just like you, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Good point Soultaker.  People are pretty stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good point Soultaker.  People are pretty stupid.



You said the go home Raw to Rumble is the biggest Raw of the year so it's probably too soon for you to insult the general populace.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

You cant blame people if they dont like what you like.

Enzo and Cass are pretty lame and downright annoying. They look boring to watch in the ring also.

Ember Moon can take the belt off Asuka and then Cross can have her title push after a few months before Sanity gets called up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You said the go home Raw to Rumble is the biggest Raw of the year so it's probably too soon for you to insult the general populace.


Well, I actually meant it was the biggest Raw of 2017 so far.  The joke being that we are only a couple of episodes into the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Ember Moon beating Asuka is a joke to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Asuka needs to let go of the belt. Its too soon for Cross to be champ. I'd rather have her win the title as soon as Eric Young wins the NXT title and have their stable grab all the NXT belts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Asuka needs to let go of the belt. Its too soon for Cross to be champ. I'd rather have her win the title as soon as Eric Young wins the NXT title and have their stable grab all the NXT belts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You cant blame people if they dont like what you like.
> 
> Enzo and Cass are pretty lame and downright annoying. They look boring to watch in the ring also.
> 
> Ember Moon can take the belt off Asuka and then Cross can have her title push after a few months before Sanity gets called up.



That's a pretty slippery slope, I mean some people are just contrarians and don't give real opinions or don't understand something.

It's ok to find them lame and annoying but they draw and they sell. I mean Enzo is pretty horrible in the ring and should probably not be an in ring talent but no one gives a fuck,

It's better for all three to be in the mix though, at least for the foreseeable future of what's left of this arc. I mean why call Asuka up when she finally has 2 girls to work with where you can probably see her real potential in terms of being able to sell a style where you don't actually need to hit the girl for real.

I don't think Sanity is getting a call up anytime soon. They're bargain bin Wyatts and Cross is the only one other than Damo with any presence.



Rukia said:


> Well, I actually meant it was the biggest Raw of 2017 so far.  The joke being that we are only a couple of episodes into the year.



Bad joke




Rukia said:


> Ember Moon beating Asuka is a joke to me.



You haven't seen their matches then


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Jokes like that are good enough for Jericho and Owens.  Longest reigning Universal Champion.

:can


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Hopefully Roman dominates and closes the show standing tall tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Enzo and Cass a draw?? Pft, the only time that they get cheap pops is when they spell the word soft 

Scotty 2 Hotty is a lot like Enzo minus annoying and can move in the ring

Asuka has been on NXT for more than a year now and its the best time for her to get called up.

Sanity can move to the main roster once the Wyatt Family is disbanded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Im not fucking ready for another Cena title reign


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Enzo and Cass a draw?? Pft, the only time that they get cheap pops is when they spell the word soft
> 
> Scotty 2 Hotty is a lot like Enzo minus annoying and can move in the ring
> 
> ...



You must not watch the show and are just using synopsis for your trolling or your consciously blind to how much of a draw they are. Dude is one of the biggest merch movers in the company.

Actually the best time to call Asuka up was after Summerslam and in the build up to No Mercy so her heat could get siphed by Becky when she needed it.

They're probably not disbanding the Wyatt Family and even then what's the point of that? You think Vince is going to push Eric fucking Young? Dude could be a mic god or even on Bray's level and still wouldn't see a push. The only reason Nicki Cross isn't the leader of the group despite having the most star potential is because she's got that Scottish accent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Then Enzo and Cass should just do a clothing line instead of wrestling on live tv. Their shirts look like shit. Certified G with a leopard print?? 

are you going to let your kid wear that stupid abomination? 

They cant move Asuka since theres no one to replace her back in NXT. Are you going to trust it on the hands of like Peyton Royce and Liv Morgan? Lmao

Why the hell not? Fat Wyatt doesn't need a stable to get over. All of them stables disbanded and Wyatt Family is not an exception. You dont want Harper also stuck behind Wyatt's shadow. He deserves a single push too. Eric Young will be a mid card champ in the future thats for sure.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

The only shirt with a decent design currently is Corbin's


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Wait a minute ST, so you mean to tell me that you like Enzo and Cass just because they sell a lot of merchandise?? Are you Vince McMahon??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I just love that Enzo is being booked like a diva and is feuding with Lana right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Then Enzo and Cass should just do a clothing line instead of wrestling on live tv. Their shirts look like shit. Certified G with a leopard print??
> 
> are you going to let your kid wear that stupid abomination?
> 
> ...



I mean if it were that simple they probably would considering it isn't a job that damages your spine or brain due to taking bumps 

Plenty of kids wear those abominations which is the point.

Peyton Royce is actually a pretty legit worker, her gimmick is just really awful. That said Ember Moon and Nikki Cross are the two best women workers they've had since the rash of callups for the brand split. They've both been there and were there to be built. Asuka's program leading into there was Mickie James when it easily could have been establishing the interplay for a long form feud with those other girls or to pull the trigger on one of those girls.

Actually Wyatt does need a stable. The entire point of putting the Wyatts back with Bray was because they added to his act.

Harper isn't in their plans for reasons known only to Vince. Even then you don't have to break him off from Bray to give the guy shine, all you have to do is establish a hiearchy where Bray goes after the main event stuff and Harper goes after the midcard. Eric Young isn't that great. Bray is probably as good of a worker while being a much better promo.



TerminaTHOR said:


> Wait a minute ST, so you mean to tell me that you like Enzo and Cass just because they sell a lot of merchandise?? Are you Vince McMahon??



No I didn't say that. I said the crowd likes them a lot and I'm pretty sure I never put my own personal opinion into it. 

If I were to give my actual personal opinion then it would be that I find Enzo and Cass to be entertaining on the mic and the crowds love them/give them great reactions. I mean I even said I don't think Enzo should be a full time wrestler, but hey let's not let the facts get in the way of bad trolling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are still lame and annoying in my opinion. I will watch Too Cool instead of those two clowns.

Peyton Royce is pretty hot but they need to go easy on her makeup. None of those other girls were ready when Mickie James returned and they are forced to do this fatal four way to find out who are they going to push next. They will check how the crowd would react to each superstar and go from there.

Harper would eventually betray Bray so its a moot point.

I wont compare Eric Young to Fat Wyatt. Their styles are very different and Wyatt can no longer be taken seriously with his empty promos.

Well you kinda sound like you are a huge fan of Enzo and Cass when you replied to Rukia's post about disliking New Day and Enzo. 

Yeah, Enzo should replace that black dude on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Im not fucking ready for another Cena title reign


Don't worry.  It isn't happening for a while.  And it will be a short reign.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Soul taker falling for the thor trash shit trolling opinion that should never see the light of day smh.


I heard angle, dunne, bate, seven and mandrews were pulled from indi events this weekend.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker falling for the thor trash shit trolling opinion that should never see the light of day smh.
> 
> 
> I heard angle, dunne, bate, seven and mandrews were pulled from indi events this weekend.



Hey see what happens when you leave me alone with them?

This is apart of that war with the indies I've been alluding to. The one in the tl;dr post I've got saved for when it becomes clear that WWE is going to hurt the indies really badly this year with the streaming rights war.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Hey see what happens when you leave me alone with them?
> 
> This is apart of that war with the indies I've been alluding to. The one in the tl;dr post I've got saved for when it becomes clear that WWE is going to hurt the indies really badly this year with the streaming rights war.



So you don't see those guys doing a anything this weekend? I wonder how dunne and bate feel about all this but they signed up for this they should know the animal of wwe. Can't blame anyone but themselves.

Also goldberg favorites to win now. Hopefully all this switching is just a great way to keep us on our toes to decide the rumble winner.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So you don't see those guys doing a anything this weekend? I wonder how dunne and bate feel about all this but they signed up for this they should know the animal of wwe. Can't blame anyone but themselves.
> 
> Also goldberg favorites to win now. Hopefully all this switching is just a great way to keep us on our toes to decide the rumble winner.



They probably realize this is a long game. They signed these deals to get a foot in the door and establish position before guys who are higher in the pecking order like Ospreay and Scurll could get to WWE.

Which is funny because Ospreay and Scurll are basically 2 of ROH's last hopes and Ospreay has a similar deal to the one that the Young Bucks have. The thing here is that those guys have main roster potential while Dunne and Bate have indeterminate ceilings. No one really knows how those guys will translate or where they should be deployed especially since no one knows exactly if WWE UK is going to be shows or it's going to be the using the 3 indy promotions they got the rights to.

Honestly the Goldberg thing is and is not surprising. When I saw the odds for Stroman I was really taken aback, same with Joe because it just seems like a slam dunk to do Roman/Oldberg. I think the tease was entirely to get us to that moment and everything else is a smoke screen. Meltzer is so confident that Lesnar/Oldberg is the Mania angle and I just don't see it anymore, not the same way after the face off that Roman and Oldberg had which was like an action movie poster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Are you guys hyped?  Raw is going to be lit tonight.  Goldberg, Strowman, Brock, Reigns, Rollins, Owens, Y2J!  These guys are all going to confront each other!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Are they struggling to sell tickets for the Royal Rumble?  It seems like a lot of seats are still available at ticketmaster.

WWE really struggling to sell seats for even their PPVs lately.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Happy Happy hat bastard Brock is basically at every raw up until mania now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

The Miz needs to come out to Daniel Bryan's music at the Rumble.  That idea is too good to not use!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Happy Happy hat bastard Brock is basically at every raw up until mania now.



As long as we get 2 home run promos from Heyman, that's what I'm excited for. I just want to listen to a Heyman promo that doesn't sound like noise. I think the benefit of having them around that much is that the promos will lead to something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Crazy how Graves was a wrestler a few years ago and now he's the future of WWE announce team after Cole steps down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> As long as we get 2 home run promos from Heyman, that's what I'm excited for. I just want to listen to a Heyman promo that doesn't sound like noise. I think the benefit of having them around that much is that the promos will lead to something.



Yeah. Only Raw he's not at is basically in Nevada.  Nervous Raw writers will ruin this though. Don't think they know how to keep Brock interesting that long for so many weeks without any physical activity. Thank god Paul is there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how Graves was a wrestler a few years ago and now he's the future of WWE announce team after Cole steps down.



The concussions mang. 

No one knew he was this good but I'll tell you what I heard him on NXT then Paul Heyman gave him some dap and said he'd be the first pick he made when starting a promotion. Dude has the potential to be the next Brain.



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah. Only Raw he's not at is basically in Nevada.  Nervous Raw writers will ruin this though. Don't think they know how to keep Brock interesting that long for so many weeks without any physical activity. Thank god Paul is there.



I'm worried too but I feel like the wrong way to look at these things is knowing with certainty that they'll fuck it up. I rather be cautiously optimistic rather than a full blown pessimist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The concussions mang.
> 
> No one knew he was this good but I'll tell you what I heard him on NXT then Paul Heyman gave him some dap and said he'd be the first pick he made when starting a promotion. Dude has the potential to be the next Brain.
> 
> ...


Even Cole recently gave him high praise now rumors have it Cole wants to step down to a back stage role. Just crazy how this happened out of nowhere. Proud of Graves. He could have said fuck it and did something else but he took the chance. Now hes considered one of the best now. And he's my favorite.

He also has the major positive of being a young good looking guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Even Cole recently gave him high praise now rumors have it Cole wants to step down to a back stage role. Just crazy how this happened out of nowhere. Proud of Graves. He could have said fuck it and did something else but he took the chance. Now hes considered one of the best now. And he's my favorite.
> 
> He also has the major positive of being a young good looking guy.



I saw that report and honestly during the UK Tournament I could sense it. I think one of the last Sam Roberts podcasts I listened to was Cole and he's obviously not really into this wrestling thing like he was when he was on the come up. It's probably best that he get back there and help with the behind the scenes stuff. Like his wife isn't even into the wrestling stuff and won't talk about it he says. I'm the youngest at my firm and everyone else is married, some of these dudes go home and talk to their wives about personal injury law. Using that anecdote as a reference I think it's weird he can't even bring wrestling into his home. 

He's the bishi version of Punk


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I saw that report and honestly during the UK Tournament I could sense it. I think one of the last Sam Roberts podcasts I listened to was Cole and he's obviously not really into this wrestling thing like he was when he was on the come up. It's probably best that he get back there and help with the behind the scenes stuff. Like his wife isn't even into the wrestling stuff and won't talk about it he says. I'm the youngest at my firm and everyone else is married, some of these dudes go home and talk to their wives about personal injury law. Using that anecdote as a reference I think it's weird he can't even bring wrestling into his home.
> 
> He's the bishi version of Punk


I mean I might be looking to deep into this. However, the fact Graves is chosen to commentate with King and Cole in the Rumble match has to mean something right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

The big dog!


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

I dont hate Roman, but could we have started Raw with someone else?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Love that the promo made Kevin Owens look like a badass for once.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> I dont hate Roman, but could we have started Raw with someone else?


Would have been a nice change of pace for Charlotte or someone else to come out, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Heh, starting Raw of with Reigns and pretty much already know how the crowd was going to react.   Well now KO and Jericho are out as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Same old shit chant?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Kevin Owens true face



WhatADrag said:


> I mean I might be looking to deep into this. However, the fact Graves is chosen to commentate with King and Cole in the Rumble match has to mean something right?



Absolutely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Jericho over asf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Jericho such a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Crowd so lit holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lmao.  If WWE goes back to the Roman dual champion idea..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Jericho vs Roman 38237237


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz would lol hard if roman won the title back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

If Reigns wins then KO could retain at the RR. I could live with that. Doubt he'll win though. KO/Jericho at Mania for US Title is surely their endgame.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

I really don't understand how Vince doesn't get that Roman Reigns should be the heel and Kevin Owens should be the babyface cutting hot promos on Roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I really don't understand how Vince doesn't get that Roman Reigns should be the heel and Kevin Owens should be the babyface cutting hot promos on Roman


It's really his time to just step down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Still can't get over that fuckboy ref from last week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

SMH, this is why I skipped WWE wrasslin last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

How strong Cesaro is makes it hard to tell who the bruiser of their team is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Literally you could have missed the last 5 weeks of Raw and missed nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Literally you could have missed the last 5 weeks of Raw and missed nothing.


True.  Very little progression.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't get over that fuckboy ref from last week


Absolutely.  That punch in the face must have felt good.  Inexplicable decision by him!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

I mean being real here you should probably just watch Raw for PPVs. The cruiserweights aren't must watch wrestling in the slightest. Neville is awesome and honestly probably a top 3 segment for me every night but it's not enough. I actually get hyped for Lesnar/Goldberg. 

Idk Cesaro is still awesome too. Obviously these strong man hoss spots are still amazing as fuck.

Honestly Roman Reigns is just the darkest cloud on the product.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Gallows taunting Sheamus was funny AF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Hmm, were those boos when Sheamus closeline Gallows.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Cesaro would be a really popular surprise RR winner.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Wonder if Brock will be pissed at Gallows


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

lol, Cesaro lost in singles matches to both Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

This bitch isn't even in the arena and she still has to shove her ass in the segments.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This bitch isn't even in the arena and she still has to shove her ass in the segments.



Well technically she not on TV but still.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

At least we are actually getting a new match. Be interesting to see how Rollins loses here (as Zayn HAS to be in the RR). Potential MOTN right there.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Sheamus broke the LED board


Rukia said:


> Would have been a nice change of pace for Charlotte or someone else to come out, right?


Yeah.
I thought lance storm didnt have a sense of humor


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

John Wick 2 looks awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

LMAO SAMI THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS TO EARN IT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> John Wick 2 looks awesome.



Hell yeah. I loved the first one. Watched it like 10 times or something.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

An interview like this would have probably helped her live crowd reactions if they did it near the beginning of the call up....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO SAMI THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS TO EARN IT


Just like he was the only one punished for Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Charlotte is better than you Bayley.  smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

about time he we get a interesting story line


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is better than you Bayley.  smh.



at recycling her dad's gimmick and making the most of her reps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Boooo. This is dumb, they both deserve to be in the rumble. Kick out one of the part-timers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Well Seth given a hard choice.  Wasn't something like this done with Cena/Ryder a while back but under different circumstances.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

This Zayn vs. Rollins match will actually be very lit. Its not only going to be great, but its something NEW and it has an actual value behind it. Also when was the last time we had a Face vs. Face with something on the line?
Its still stupid that out of everyone, Sami has to "earn" his way in but I cba with that aspect anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

So did you guys hear about the tag match being on the pre-show?  And that it would be a two hour pre-show?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Zayn vs. Rollins match will actually be very lit. Its not only going to be great, but its something NEW and it has an actual value behind it. Also when was the last time we had a Face vs. Face with something on the line?
> Its still stupid that out of everyone, Sami has to "earn" his way in but I cba with that aspect anymore.


It isn't that stupid.  Stephanie hates both Sami and Rollins.  So it would make sense that she would want to do this.  Her character needs to be more consistent though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

I mean  Seth being in the rumble is a waste anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> two hour pre show



kek. fuck that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It isn't that stupid.  Stephanie hates both Sami and Rollins.  So it would make sense that she would want to do this.  Her character needs to be more consistent though.


But WHY does she hate Sami? Seth I understand but wtf has Zayn ever done to draw her ire?


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Steph is a twat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Show in the rumble but Sami has to "earn" a spot. Unreal fucking kek.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2017)

Sami apparently has a lot of heat backstage for something, they are doing everything they can to put him under.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So did you guys hear about the tag match being on the pre-show?  And that it would be a two hour pre-show?


2 fucking hours for a pre-show. Jesus.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

sami wins and wins number 1 spot in the rumble lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Is Big Show going to be a heel at the Rumble?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So did you guys hear about the tag match being on the pre-show?  And that it would be a two hour pre-show?



Yeah great way to treat your tag division.  

As for Sami just trade him to SmackDown.  Trade Eva Marie for him for all it matters.  He can make a new start there and Marie can join Emma in premier limbo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Sami apparently has a lot of heat backstage for something, they are doing everything they can to put him under.


I read that too.  And the way the WWE is choosing to punish Sami is by making him look like a geek in talking segments and promos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I read that too.  And the way the WWE is choosing to punish Sami is by making him look like a geek in talking segments and promos.


Funny think is making him look like a geek in promos and segments just adds to his underdog, lovable babyface persona.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Big Show going to be a heel at the Rumble?


He'll turn multiple times in the rumble

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Most exciting RAW match in a while.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

I didn't know sami had any heat backstage. They can try all they want to bury him, it ain't gonna work.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Sami made that kick to the face look like a million bucks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Seth stealing the Rainmaker gimmick to tighten up the move he borrowed from Tanahashi


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Seth stealing the Rainmaker gimmick to tighten up the move he borrowed from Tanahashi


I saw that too.

This is a really good match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, Sami won and they teased HHH as well.  Also very entertaining match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Pretty protected finish for someone who reportedly has 'heat'


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

ok that was good


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

HHH pulling a Undertaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I thought Seth kicked out?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

These fan reactions are dubious as fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Top match. Good booking at the end. Seth still had the edge but HHH fuckery gave Zayn the opportunity to steal the win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

I dunno, they could've done the distraction in the rumble match itself and enter both in. Now Seth looks like a jabroni with nothing to do for the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty protected finish for someone who reportedly has 'heat'



buncha geeks in here.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Seth should have attacked HHH at the UK tournament.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> HHH pulling a Undertaker



Right?


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

HHH has inherited the powers of the darkness


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

For a RAW match.  That was great.  And there were some great spots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Honestly thought Seth would snap and attack Sami after the match


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Fucking Jericho having to main event another show.  He is old.  He should be allowed to take it easy.  But the WWE has him wrestling every fucking week.  I can't remember the last time he got the night off.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Right?


 exactly


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Rollins should jump HHH when he's opening NXT


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

WWE.  Do you know what we remember from 2014?  Bootista.  2015?  Booing Roman Reigns.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rollins should jump HHH when he's opening NXT



NXT HHH and WWE HHH are different characters in the WWE Universe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rollins should jump HHH when he's opening NXT


He will definitely be at Takeover on Saturday.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

HHH really making Seth look like a chump in this feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> NXT HHH and WWE HHH are different characters in the WWE Universe


Sounds like some DBZ/DB GT/ DBS/DB/ DB movie shit


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Deranged Lunatic Fringe Seth


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like some DBZ/DB GT/ DBS/DB/ DB movie shit



That's what we seem to be getting


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Look at these losers!


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Isnt Mustafa Ali the designated cruiserweight jobber?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Holy fuck we're getting Mustafa Ali on Raw? That's pretty legit. 

Seems like a reset button type match for the cruiserweights?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like some DBZ/DB GT/ DBS/DB/ DB movie shit


Sounds like the DB video games where you'll have multiple slots for literally the same person.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Just let them do some flippy stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Top match. Good booking at the end. Seth still had the edge but HHH fuckery gave Zayn the opportunity to steal the win.



Though it makes me wonder, why not go for the pin to mock Triple H by saying "I give no fucks." and if Triple H does come down and touches you, then it's victory by DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Isnt Mustafa Ali the designated cruiserweight jobber?


Lince Dorado is the biggest jobber in the division.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

So for the cruiser weights we are getting a Kingsman, an NES character, and a CAW going against other CAWs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

They're wrestling closer to a CWC style in this match


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lince Dorado is the biggest jobber in the division.


Ah i see


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow letting the cruiserweights wrestle a cruiserweight style made it the best cruiserweight match Raw in maybe this entire run


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

isn't that sasha husband


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Titus Brand!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

6 Man Tag and you have it be that short? Didn't even let the match really start to build. Then wonder why these guys get f all reactions. At least have them go insane in ring if you won't build their characters.
It was a good match but it could have been so much longer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Please no Titus is this new day segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Doesn't Paige voice a character in Surf's Up 2.  

So New Day out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 6 Man Tag and you have it be that short? Didn't even let the match really start to build. Then wonder why these guys get f all reactions. At least have them go insane in ring if you won't build their characters.



It was more of a showcase for Ali with caddies since he was the only character they spotlighted


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 6 Man Tag and you have it be that short? Didn't even let the match really start to build. Then wonder why these guys get f all reactions. At least have them go insane in ring if you won't build their characters.
> It was a good match but it could have been so much longer.


Yeah, you have to give them around 15 minutes every once in a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

man Enzo n cass stay over forever


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> man Enzo n cass stay over forever



Exactly


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Enzo and Cass? An actual feud between the 2 teams maybe?


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

So why can Cass just enter and Sami couldnt


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

So Royal Rumble is a Raw PPV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Is Jinder Mahal Rusev's heat magnet


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you Rusev.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

hansome rusev >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Is Jinder Mahal Rusev's heat magnet


What heat? Rusev is virtually the face in every single one of his feuds.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

I miss Lana's old look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Rusev is one of my favorite babyfaces in the entire company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

I literally don't know what to make of this segment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I miss Lana's old look.



Dat bun.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What heat? Rusev is virtually the face in every single one of his feuds.



That's probably why he needs a man in a turban standing next to him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lana can beat Enzo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lana over asf.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rusev is the best thing about Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

Ugh... Braun. The heel Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Woah Strowman in the ring.  Does this mean Titus is going to get a win after so long.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Jinder on Raw every week Hawkins was on SD like twice.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Lana is unf


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Rusev is the best thing about Raw


Handsome Rusev.  The Bulgarian George Clooney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Guess this means Enzo is still injured/done in the ring because he sucks and keeps getting hurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2017)

If anything Jinder is getting over due to Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's probably why he needs a man in a turban standing next to him


You know.  You might be on to something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If anything Jinder is getting over due to Rusev.


Them roids going over.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

From now on call Rusev, Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

@SoulTaker I do think that the WWE is intentionally focusing on the RAW brand for this PPV.  They have even started preparing for the Elimination Chamber on Smackdown.  I wouldn't even be surprised if there is a qualifying match tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> From now on call Rusev, Roman Reigns


He never loses at FIFA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

They are mentioning Jinder being shredded now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Guess this means Enzo is still injured/done in the ring because he sucks and keeps getting hurt


Well hes wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh wow Enzo is going to stay working...ok...


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He never loses at FIFA.


He never loses at Life, he's a classic man


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I know that they act like big Cass is a top prospect.  But be honest guys.  Do you ever think he will be as good as Baron Corbin?  Because I don't.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Well Titus gets a W for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you Braun!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Show makes Braun look kind of small


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Kurt Angle ate a Mario Mushroom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker I do think that the WWE is intentionally focusing on the RAW brand for this PPV.  They have even started preparing for the Elimination Chamber on Smackdown.  I wouldn't even be surprised if there is a qualifying match tomorrow night.



This is true but you'd think it'd be 15 and 15 but it's going to be skewed to probably 20-10 at the rate they're going.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Damn Big Show is in damn good shape.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is true but you'd think it'd be 15 and 15 but it's going to be skewed to probably 20-10 at the rate they're going.


Nah I expected it to be RAW skewed on account of the bigger roster and what not.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I didn't think the Big Show was ever going to make it to the ring.  That was a slow walk.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is true but you'd think it'd be 15 and 15 but it's going to be skewed to probably 20-10 at the rate they're going.


If you account for potential surprise entrants it would throw the number off as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

I expect it to be about 16 RAW, 11 SD, and 3 Suprise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Damn Show being surprised that commentary had moved.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I didn't think the Big Show was ever going to make it to the ring.  That was a slow walk.


He also took some of Undertaker's Powers of the Darkness


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Should do Strowman vs Show instead of Shaq

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn Show being surprised that commentary had moved.


He's been gone for atleast 7 months


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> He's been gone for atleast 7 months


Isn't he also supposed to be a SmackDown draftee?

Edit: Just double checked and it said he was drafted to Raw. Thought he was on SmackDown for some reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Dat bun.


Yeah forreal she needs to bring it back. She was fire.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Isn't he also supposed to be a SmackDown draftee?
> 
> Edit: Just double checked and it said he was drafted to Raw. Thought he was on SmackDown for some reason.


Probs got him confused with Kane.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

If this match is on now? Whats going on for the last hour?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> If this match is on now? Whats going on for the last hour?



Neville and Oldberg


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't like this babyface entrance last thing the WWE has been doing lately.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

The show probably won't end with a wrestling match.  It will end with Goldberg standing tall.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

That scarf could have been yours Strowman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

1. ko roasting saxton 2. i forgot saxton existed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I was waiting for Jericho to slap Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

Lol, damn KO was going after Saxton on commentary.   I mean damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

I hate the fools who decide Reigns's booking so so much.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

This is good.  Gives Owens a better chance of retaining.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

not that many boos if we being honest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Roman Reigns is so fucking cool


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

They gave us 2 weeks of Roman not standing tall only to revert to status quo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> not that many boos if we being honest


Not many cheers either.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Well that was lame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2017)

So who is going to interrupt Goldberg tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Cena/Styles promo is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is good.  Gives Owens a better chance of retaining.


Please. They didn't have him retain. He's still winning at RR


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is going to interrupt Goldberg tonight?


Heyman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

I really want to know what metrics Roman is performing well in that they feel they can continue to do this


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Please. They didn't have him retain. He's still winning at RR


Jericho is going to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I really want to know what metrics Roman is performing well in that they feel they can continue to do this


None. Vince is just an extremely stubborn, old fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is going to win the Royal Rumble.


Seriously.  How many times have you heard Jericho say that they are both the universal champion?  Let's put that to the test.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

wtf was that


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

damn sounds like KO keeping the title


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

@SoulTaker Corey Graves doing the Cole interviews hmmmm


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

No DQ? Owens may actually retain then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Charlotte>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Graves being totally behind Charlotte and her biggest fan is something that I really enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow, Nia gets no reaction at all when she comes out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

That jobber got decimated on commentary and in the ring in a way I haven't seen happen in a really long time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

"Let's Go Jobber" chants again.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Sasha is faking it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

RAW started off pretty well but has petered out to pure meh right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> None. Vince is just an extremely stubborn, old fuck.



This could very well be true but it's like what kind of long term thinking, like what is this guy doing? I mean he still pulled the plug on Luger, cooled down Diesel, and did ultimately pivot to Bryan, so what the hell is he doing now? Idk there has to be something we don't see but shit is just so obviously bad on their part.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I assumed that Sasha/Nia would take place at the Rumble.  But it looks to me like it will be delayed until Fastlane.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

This last hour has been dragging like I anticipated.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Noam Dar will turn this hour around.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I do think Neville should take the title at the Rumble.  It would be a mistake to kill his momentum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

GODDAMN. Swann's kicks sound so stiff.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> GODDAMN. Swann's kicks sound so stiff.



Yeah it's low key one of the best spots in the company


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

What if the crowd gives Goldberg no reaction?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What if the crowd gives Goldberg no reaction?


They wont.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What if the crowd gives Goldberg no reaction?



Now that's a knee slapper


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

This Fox-Dar-Alexander stuff is low-key great


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

I need a gif of Cedric Alexander just walking away from Alicia


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

OLD BERG


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Fox-Dar-Alexander stuff is low-key great



The only arc from the first cycle that's worked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Oldberg is getting in better and better shape each time he appears


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay, so they will have Sasha against Nia.  Not good enough to make the actual ppv though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I want Goldberg to take an F5.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

See guys.  I wouldn't call this a huge positive reaction for Goldberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Oldberg hardway'd himself


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

The pyro cut Goldberg.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Dude is bleeding already


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Oldberg's blood is throwing him off


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

GOLDBERG GAVE HIMSELF A CONUCCSION LMAO


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

He just concussed himself


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Oldberg not giving any fucks and letting the blood run down his face as he stares into the camera and threatens the roster


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Heyman gained weight because he's looking like the motherfucking Penguin tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

That headbutt was a mistake.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2017)

Goldberg chants did seem rather muted.  

Paul gets a bigger reception.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

So since the door made Goldberg bleed does that mean that Door>Lesnar>>99% of the Roster?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Heyman.


Shit is predictable dude.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lesnar looks like he's in sick shape for this too. These guys are both on that good ass HGH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

That Cavs Suplex City shirt is pretty lit


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Brock does not need to be anywhere near a concussed Goldberg


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Goldberg throwing his watch to his wife


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Part Time Mania came early


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So since the door made Goldberg bleed does that mean that Door>Lesnar>>99% of the Roster?


Yes, Yes it does


SoulTaker said:


> That Cavs Suplex City shirt is pretty lit


How many versions of it are there?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok that was hype as fuck


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2017)

All in all RAW was altogether decent. Started off well. Kinda fell off a lot after the 6 Man Crusierweight put picked up near the end with a hype ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't think any of those guys are winning it tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2017)

Very unexpected.  This must be first raw before the rumble in years that didn't end with a giant 10+ man crawl in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Lit.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

He called Brock a dumbass


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Big Show.  Strowman.  Big Cass.  Baron Corbin.  Undertaker.  Brock Lesnar.  Goldberg.

It feels like the tallest field ever to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Greatest rumble roster ever in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You know how crazy it is to have to relate everything to Ambrose when it's literally got nothing to do with him whatsoever.



Ok then let me change up the question, why does Tye's gimmick look like Bayley's ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok then let me change up the question, why does Tye's gimmick look like Bayley's ?


It doesn't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It doesn't.



I'm pretty sure that Bayley throws her hands in the air like Tye does. 

Or it could be my imagination, let me check.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Bayley better not win the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah compared the two , it's slightly similar but just in that aspect. I still don't dig his ten thing but that's just me guys


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2017)

Who is better?  Billie or Peyton?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah compared the two , it's slightly similar but just in that aspect. I still don't dig his ten thing but that's just me guys


Just you.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok then let me change up the question, why does Tye's gimmick look like Bayley's ?


Are you high?

His gimmick is the perfect 10, he's one of the most over wrestlers in the entire company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Are you high?
> 
> His gimmick is the perfect 10, he's one of the most over wrestlers in the entire company



but why? I'm curious.


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but why? I'm curious.


Do you watch NXT that would be a good start.

Thats like asking why do people like Dean, he's a poor mans Mick Foley and Brian Pillman who can sometimes have good matches


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean > Foley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Do you watch NXT that would be a good start.
> 
> Thats like asking why do people like Dean, he's a poor mans Mick Foley and Brian Pillman who can sometimes have good matches



I haven't been interested in NXT in a long time. 

Plus I don't have the network .


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Stream it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

The writers on RAW fucking stink!  Somehow they are writing all of these midcard storylines.  And they have unintentionally made the Club, Titus O'Neil, and Rusev all sympathetic characters in their respective feuds.  They have no idea what the fuck they are doing anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I haven't been interested in NXT in a long time.
> 
> Plus I don't have the network .


Then why speak of a topic you know nothing about


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Grab a free month.  You will get Takeover, the Rumble, and Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Then why speak of a topic you know nothing about



Never mind. Geezus christ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never mind. Geezus christ.


I mean I'd understand if you actually watched him then asked these questions. 

Just seems silly to discuss the topic when you don't even have a good feel or enough knowledge for Tye.
That's like Thor laughing at Okada rain maker making claims that he should change it when he's seen like only one Okada match while not knowing if that finisher is pretty over in Japan or not.

Tye has been on a lot of people radar since the last takeover and now most crowds chant 10 during count outs. Tye being at 10 in the rumble is what everybody wants.

And Tye and Bayley throwing their hands up in their entrances does not equal the same gimmick in anyway other than the fact that they both throw their hands up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean I'd understand if you actually watched him then asked these questions.
> 
> Just seems silly to discuss the topic when you don't even have a good feel or enough knowledge for Tye.
> That's like Thor laughing at Okada rain maker making claims that he should change it when he's seen like only one Okada match while not knowing if that finisher is pretty over in Japan or not.
> ...



Yeah that's why I took it back though dude. I realized it was something minor.

I always accept my mistakes when I'm wrong.

Otherwise you're right. If I want to know I gotta check out Tye first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that's why I took it back though dude. I realized it was something minor.
> 
> I always accept my mistakes when I'm wrong.
> 
> Otherwise you're right. If I want to know I gotta check out Tye first.


Just watch this Rumble weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just watch this Rumble weekend.



Will do .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

@WhatADrag Do you expect Angle to be a GM for one of the shows after Wrestlemania?  It seems like a pretty popular theory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag Do you expect Angle to be a GM for one of the shows after Wrestlemania?  It seems like a pretty popular theory.


I don't know. Seems like a toss up really.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

The entire Sami Zayn situation is weird. I feel confused and conflicted about how he's being used. The thing is WWE is using him the right way. However we just all basically know dude is a after thought for WWE because they are going to think of the part timers, Shield, Cena, Styles and so on first. And I'm basing this off history- it's making me question will Sami do anything relevant at Mania?

Like you can't complain about his booking. Months back they basically did nothing with the guy where as now they got the entire underdog gimmick patted down on him in the right way. Now he's in main events, a big part of Raw story lines, and also getting a lot of air time. The history of WWE is just sitting in the back of my head. It's like damn the way Sami has been trying to overcome the odds- for example, basically being the only guy having to wrestle for his spot in the rumble. It feels like he might win it but I know he won't.

Shit is so stomach turning it's like. Should I complain why are you building him up so well to do basically nothing or would I rather go back to complaining when he did nothing at all?

I mean Sami could have big moments in 2017 after Mania. But as of right now his story line is interesting to watch but I just know dude is going nowhere with a stacked roster of talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

"This year's Royal Rumble is one of the biggest, most star-studded Rumbles that I can recall. Just look at the people who have thrown their name into the Rumble so far. You've got Goldberg and Lesnar and the Undertaker. When you start to look at that level of talent and then also see the Bray Wyatts and the Randy Ortons and everyone else that's going to be a part of it, it really is one of the biggest Rumbles I can think of. Sometimes there's a year in the Rumble where you think ‘Okay, I can see this or that happening. This seems like where the Rumble might be headed.’ But this year, it's really tough to call. And I think that's when the Rumble's at its best, when you can't really put your finger on what's going to happen. I can see this year going a lot of different ways and I think it's going to go in a way that nobody expects."-HHH

Not falling for it!


----------



## pat pat (Jan 24, 2017)

Raw literally stole the Taker from smackdown but the content is still a piece of shit, sorry. Like Goldberg , taker and Brock in the same ring no matter how badass it is....I don't care anymore. I really don't care, I want to see those guys put young wolves over, but it's not happening they are fighting each others.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 24, 2017)

Raw was great this week.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

It was very good not great imo, a good portion of the last hour nosedived.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Raw was ok-decent. Just seems good because we are used to trash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The writers on RAW fucking stink!  Somehow they are writing all of these midcard storylines.  And they have unintentionally made the Club, Titus O'Neil, and Rusev all sympathetic characters in their respective feuds.  They have no idea what the fuck they are doing anymore.



Sure they do.  They write ideas, Vince takes ideas, Vince wipes he ass with ideas and makes them do his ideas.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 24, 2017)

It wasn't good at all, t'was just OK. Acceptable. But it shouldn't be like that with their monster roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

One thing I'll give them credit for. They made the ending simple. Made you wanting more and excited for the Rumble. Different from your typical 6 dudes says "I'm going to win the rumble" with a brawl to close out the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

The past 2 weeks of Raw have been booked like Smackdown. It's still rough in spots but definitely improving rapidly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

It's like you said. Roman is a dark cloud. Also the beginning, middle, and end have been fine. Everything in the middle is pretty forgettable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Do we know the #1 entrant?  And who should it be?  I like the idea of Sami being #1 and being in the match for a really long fucking time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2017)

these part timers... 

they're so afraid to show how they can gas out too quickly lmao


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2017)

WWE is going to overextend itself. The bubble will burst, lots will be let go. Won't be for years likely, but it will happen.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WWE is going to overextend itself. The bubble will burst, lots will be let go. Won't be for years likely, but it will happen.



There is no true number 2 in the world. NJPW is 1/20th of there size and they poach every hot wrestler from every promotion with designs on encroaching on other global territories. They just had record years in revenue. What's happening is these other promotions are overextending themselves to compete with WWE which already has severe market penetration. The Network is a weapon they haven't even been maximizing to its fullest potential and they're doing it because the bubble that is likely to burst is Television as a whole. This is what New Japan's owner has called them out for and why they're going with the global domination approach.

This is what I was trying to explain to you last week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Raw was great this week.


Dude wtf is up with Buu in your avatar?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There is no true number 2 in the world. NJPW is 1/20th of there size and they poach every hot wrestler from every promotion with designs on encroaching on other global territories. They just had record years in revenue. What's happening is these other promotions are overextending themselves to compete with WWE which already has severe market penetration. The Network is a weapon they haven't even been maximizing to its fullest potential and they're doing it because the bubble that is likely to burst is Television as a whole. This is what New Japan's owner has called them out for and why they're going with the global domination approach.
> 
> This is what I was trying to explain to you last week.



Which is going to result in an overextension. Virtual monopolies rarely ever bode well for private industries or markets, the pro wrestling market may be a niche, but it is one nonetheless. They are basically trying to create an international version of the territories, which requires a massive roster and massive investments that may seem great and nifty the first few years or so, but the upkeep will begin to show its wear. Yes, some indie promotions may struggle, but most always have. WWE is not going to go out of business but it is setting itself up for long-term issues.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I do wonder if wwe is killing wrestling.  I think interest is way down.  The idea that we should just ignore the ratings is absurd.  They can't fill venues.  They have dead unenthusiastic crowds at PPVs.

I'm extremely worried about 2-3 years from now!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude wtf is up with Buu in your avatar?



Do you like it


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Do you like it


nah it looks like he got sucked dry.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

HHH/Rollins feud ends with a Roman Reigns heel turn.  At some point Rollins and Reigns are forced to team up during this feud.  And right when the Shield members look like they are going to win... Roman betrays Rollins.  Roman comes out the next night and cuts a scathing promo.  He calls Rollins a dumbass for thinking that he has forgiven him for his past transgressions.  He rips into the ungrateful WWE fans.  And he reveals that he has accepted HHH's deal to work with the Authority.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

I missed Raw last night. can someone give me a quick recap?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

@WhatADrag when you wanna watch the 1992 and 2002 rumbles? Sometime this week?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> @WhatADrag when you wanna watch the 1992 and 2002 rumbles? Sometime this week?


I'm down to watch rumbles Wednesday up until sunday



---

Roman is on first take


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Wwe needs to stop these shitty scripts guys like roman n Corbin are so much likeable when they aren't doing promos in the ring and just being themselves


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm down to watch rumbles Wednesday up until sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. I'll be down for Weds night.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I missed Raw last night. can someone give me a quick recap?


No Emmalina.  Charlotte and Bayley still not clicking.  Nia Jax continues to get no crowd reaction.  Alicia Fox is a lunatic.  And Sasha Banks is fine asf.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Will Smackdown add a match or two to the Rumble?  Or is this totally a Raw brand PPV?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

I mean to be fair. Most of Raw matches are guys who aren't in the rumble other than Cesaro and Sheamus


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

When did WrestlingInc comment section become nonstop troll posts


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

damn they moved Ward away as the smackdown head writer smh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Confirmed.  UT/Cena canceled due to UT health issues.

He did the kneel down after Raw went off the air and apparently could barely get up.  He's not winning the Rumble.





WhatADrag said:


> When did WrestlingInc comment section become nonstop troll posts


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn they moved Ward away as the smackdown head writer smh


nooooooooooo! they sabotagin smackdown now! That has to be it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

LMAO RUSEV GAMER NAME ON UPUPDOWNDOWN IS ROMAN REIGNS


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

^. We have been talking about that.  Rusev never loses at FIFA.  So the name just makes sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow.  2015 had a boring start to the Rumble.  New Age Outlaws against Ascension?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Which is going to result in an overextension. Virtual monopolies rarely ever bode well for private industries or markets, the pro wrestling market may be a niche, but it is one nonetheless. They are basically trying to create an international version of the territories, which requires a massive roster and massive investments that may seem great and nifty the first few years or so, but the upkeep will begin to show its wear. Yes, some indie promotions may struggle, but most always have. WWE is not going to go out of business but it is setting itself up for long-term issues.



They've been working as a monopoly for over a decade, this is the long term issue, we're smack dab in the middle of this monopoly and seeing the effects right now if anything. Look at their business in comparison to their competitors and the chasm that is the difference between them and those competitors

I think the biggest problem with your forecast is that Kidani is literally saying he is going to do a version of WWE's strategy but within the means of Bushiroad and WWE is acting within their means as well. 

You can't say it's going to be a bigger problem for a company that's entirely built on the corpses of their competitors when Kidani's show comes on at 3 AM, in his market, and he can't even keep track of NOAH when he's lending them one of his biggest draws and they're being sold to someone else. 

They have to develop wrestlers at a rapid pace and part of that is training guys in their dojos which is great within the earning window for NJPW and their partners but ultimately it's a glorified farm system for WWE. They take who they want with the amount of guys they want but can't have being a very minute number. A huge reason he's coming to the US is because he views WWE as already encroaching on his territory and it's necessary to build a presence internationally because this is the new world of streaming rights.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn they moved Ward away as the smackdown head writer smh



I mean this is a Meltzer story and he can't confirm that Ward has moved off the show. I mean Road Dogg has been the head of SD since before Ward got there so I mean nothing has really changed in that regard. 

It's not outside of the realm of possibility that Ward is consulting on Raw which would explain the marked improvement in the past 2 weeks. Hell the guy could just be taking time off due to a family situation. 

Not really going to believe they took him off until there's a definitive stamp on the story.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Who wins this match? Figure all of them are being pushed as they were in their prime (Make X look strong)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Reigns: "I can make a competitive, awesome, five-star match with anybody."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell that to Roman vs Big Show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

Daniel Bryan spits at the faces of people who don't want to be cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

this is gif worthy tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Haven't seen a lumber jack match in a min

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Fuck yes!  A Lumberjack Match!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

SD starting off with DB and Miz.   So the show is getting right to the matches with Orton vs Harper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

DB is a lot better at this than Mick Foley.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Really great storytelling with the shared entrance


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I think this Wyatt stuff is really interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Really good storytelling.  I wondered if Bray had already chosen Randy and was going to help him win by count out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

The thing that made this entire thing and has made it last was Orton joining up with the Wyatts for real. It's basically what the Daniel Bryan story was except without going full out into it like DB did with the matching gear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Liking this match.  Though I'd think Harper would be the one dishing the damage early in the match it does go with the ring psychology of Orton being a veteran and thus getting the better of Harper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice counter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmm, thinking Orton jump the gun with that RKO botch but nice recovery with that pin by Harper.  Got the sequence right at the end.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Wifey looks great!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Smackdown is just a better show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

Best thing about the 2002 rumble was Taker killing Maven.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH/Rollins feud ends with a Roman Reigns heel turn.  At some point Rollins and Reigns are forced to team up during this feud.  And right when the Shield members look like they are going to win... Roman betrays Rollins.  Roman comes out the next night and cuts a scathing promo.  He calls Rollins a dumbass for thinking that he has forgiven him for his past transgressions.  He rips into the ungrateful WWE fans.  And he reveals that he has accepted HHH's deal to work with the Authority.



I'm going to say it now.  Even though HHH is going to be booked as the Heel in this feud with Seth.  Seth is going to be the defacto heel. Most fans have either forgotten or forgiven Triple H tag team run with the shovel since he started to work heavily back stage.  Seth has had luke warm face reactions in most places.  Some he has been cheered heavily, others his reaction is so dead Roman has had more cheers which but through the boos.

Many people are not going to boo Triple H anymore.  NXT, UK championship and other backstage policies we know about where he's essentially butting heads with Vince/Dunn and pushing his group over getting fan favourite indys into the company and even bringing Bruno Sammartino back into the fold is going to win out over the Heel in the ring.

Best thing WWE need to do is to just make all 3 shield members full heel and be on a road of destruction.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Good.  They are willing to show Kurt Angle clips now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Mickie James going to address the crowd.    Been too long and you had that garbage with Lay Cool and the Piggy James bullshit that added on to the reasons on why she left in the first place.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Mickie is soooo fine


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I agree.  Rollins as a babyface was completely botched.  HHH is doing too many things outside of Raw that fans like for him to be hated.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I really liked the Trish/Mickie feud back in the day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Good angle right here wow that's some heat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Mickie was always solid on the Mic.-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

So who is gonna help Becky? Nikki?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Damn though.  Becky is turning into a female Ziggler; humiliated at every turn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So who is gonna help Becky? Nikki?


Probably Naomi.  Everyone shot down my idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie was always solid on the Mic.-


I wish she was on my mic


































yeeeeeeeeeeah

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

I mean at some point Mickie is going to want to take the title but at least they've got a good stall tactic in Mickie appreciating Alexa remembering her career and hating Becky for making her feel forgotten by the audience. It makes sense for her character in a shit ton of ways.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I think Mickie's gripe and heel turn makes a lot of sense.  The women's revolution idea should annoy some of the old guard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Nooo I missed Mickie

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Lol, he just wears his wrestling gear everywhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

The remake of Ellsworth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Kek James mentioning his court date


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

dat Godfather reference


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

And Smackdown has become Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Corbin could be good on commentary.  Really enjoy his Talking Smack work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

So Ellsworth has become the Jersey Shore Ellsworth then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Rhyno went after Heath


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Lol, the Villains!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

The guys in the doghouse are being made to look like trash.

I will pick Slater as the most likely winner.

Edit: Probably Mojo now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

crowd actually booing elimination of Heath


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

The Jobber Rumble


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

HYPED!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

They really must like spasms there by having hi win this battle royal.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

these jobbers lol. wtf is up with them and mojo?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Mojo is fucking terrible.  But WWE is going to at least give him a chance before they give up on him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

well that was awkward


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Damn.  Babyfaces look foolish on this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> these jobbers lol. wtf is up with them and mojo?



Me thinks creative has this idea of him going spastic in the ring equals to viewers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

Ugh. Getting Roman vibes from Mojo.

EDIT: Shit, I dunno what am saying. RAW is fucking with my brain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow, Cena to host the Slime awards and meet his god and maker Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Mojo is pretty offensive. I guess he's kind of like the white Otunga except Gronk shows up to events.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Poor AJ he is all the way in the back


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Me thinks creative has this idea of him going spastic in the ring equals to viewers.


Those sick bastards subjecting us to Mojo in the rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

Love how they're bringing up the royal rumble poster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Fuck wwe
Wasting talent like aj in a match against shane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Fuck that.  Damn, the "guy from Atlanta"


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Guy from Atlanta


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

fucking kids chanting what


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck wwe
> Wasting talent like aj in a match against shane


I don't believe it.  Shane really was hurt at Survivor Series.  He won't wrestle at Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2017)

this promo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking kids chanting what


That chant really needs to die off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Well look like someone was given the shovel and HHH's blessing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

geezus fuck Cena buried indies


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Cena is heel in disguise


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That chant really needs to die off.


What?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Heel promo from Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Heel promo from Cena.


What?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Wonder if this means Cena could lose here then win at EC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

that promo on Cena even hurt me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wonder if this means Cena could lose here then win at EC


I have heard that quite a bit. He will tie here and break at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Just posting this here due to the Surf's Up 2 promo leaving out a talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just posting this here due to the Surf's Up 2 promo leaving out a talent.



Pretty sure this is one of those times that she probably got off scotch free from punishment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Well that was quick.   Hmm, Apollo getting the better of Ziggler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

damn was hoping JBL got taken out


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have heard that quite a bit. He will tie here and break at Wrestlemania.


What?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Do you think Paige would have done as well in Alexa's spot as this heel? I think they're comparable talents for the most part, who knows what Paige could be with Talking Smack. She's definitely better work wise.



Rukia said:


> I have heard that quite a bit. He will tie here and break at Wrestlemania.



Why are they rushing to burn the tie breaker at this Mania? They would still have him for the next Mania season. 

If you telegraph the moment then it's better saved for the 75k they have in New Orleans. They could try to burn through it for shock and awe but it's potentially your last Cena run.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

i want a double turn


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Funk is on a roll....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

I wonder if ecstasy is being passed out during Naomi's entrance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

SD Women's division with some fucking heat


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you think Paige would have done as well in Alexa's spot as this heel? I think they're comparable talents for the most part, who knows what Paige could be with Talking Smack. She's definitely better work wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paige with Mickie? <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Mickie James?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmm the shovels are really passed around


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

wait when was this match between Miz and Ambrose announced?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> SD Women's division with some fucking heat


Less talented than Raw.  But more interesting.  Why is that?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

It sucks that Alexa's mic work is so much ahead of her ring work. Idk if she can work a heel style convincingly unless she starts cheating like mad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait when was this match between Miz and Ambrose announced?


First two minutes of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It sucks that Alexa's mic work is so much ahead of her ring work. Idk if she can work a heel style convincingly unless she starts cheating like mad.


She needs a manager or valet to distract her opponents.  It is harder to cheat for women since low blows are off the table.  lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> First two minutes of the show.



Thanks dude. I was totally lost.

I wonder how that Luke vs Orton match will end up as


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Less talented than Raw.  But more interesting.  Why is that?



The major thing is that there's generally more action and less promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I suspect that you are a troll Dean.  You do this obstinate schtick quite a bit.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The major thing is that there's generally more action and less promos.



Pretty much this.  Also no Steph on the SD brand so no one shoehorning their way into segments to gain more heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I suspect that you are a troll Dean.  You do this obstinate schtick quite a bit.


You of all people call me a troll. I'm offended 


Also nah I legit was late to watching Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pretty much this.  Also no Steph on the SD brand so no one shoehorning their way into segments to gain more heat.



Yeah I think Stephanie not being on the show is probably one of the biggest release valves on the product. Also the lack of Roman and without the spectre of Haitch? Though oddly enough if Stephanie McMahon pushed Roman Reigns as the guy she wanted to be champion of her brand it'd probably be money.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Typical. Throw all the women into a match to give them something to do.


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks dude. I was totally lost.
> 
> I wonder how that Luke vs Orton match will end up as


Orton won

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I have seen a lot more stars involved in Lumberjack matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Orton won


wait the match happened already?!

aww


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Lol, the Heel lumberjacks countered Dean's rebound lariat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Talking Smack should be good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

American Alpha is so vanilla.  They need Angle desperately.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> American Alpha is so vanilla.  They need Angle desperately.


or Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2017)

Missed SD so far because of work. Read the results. It seems lit so far.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2017)

This match is gonna end in a brawl and a no contest


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

9 IC title reigns for Jericho??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

wow a running knee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2017)

Corbin just wanted to beat someone's ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

holy shit that was pretty solid 

plus it's making  Corbin look stronk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2017)

Entertaining match.   Miz really wanting to out show DB anyway possible even taking all his moves into his own.   Man they are planting seeds for that confrontation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2017)

JBL's going off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

It is true that the Lumberjacks tried to help Dean most of the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It is true that the Lumberjacks tried to help Dean most of the match.


Corbin saved Miz's ass from the pin off the Lunatic Lariat though. Man targeted Ambrose the whole match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

Smackdown was pretty good. Really enjoyed the women's feuds promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

I have never seen anyone lose to the lunatic lariat tbh.  And Corbin only did that because Dean threw him into the ring post earlier.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

You know the other possibility for Ryan Ward is that they shuffle him to 205 Live.

8th place on the Network for new show they're spending money on producing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

This seems closer to Evolve/CWC TJP


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

TJ Perkins is just the worst.

I like Talking Smack.  But why is Shane hosting it??  Daniel Bryan is so much fucking better!  And AJ is a guest; I dread the idea of AJ/Shane.  So I'm not going to watch.  The seeds being planted scare me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

What?  A TJ chant??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Pretty good match so far. They need to kick it into another gear though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

You guys should at least appreciate the physique of Nese.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Lame ending.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You know the other possibility for Ryan Ward is that they shuffle him to 205 Live.
> 
> 8th place on the Network for new show they're spending money on producing?


Maybe. They need to make 205 must see if they want it to come in first place.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe. They need to make 205 must see if they want it to come in first place.



I mean shits real bad when you think of it. Like reruns of some other shit was beating it. I get the UK Tournament but shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

One way or another.  Tony Nese usually wins.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean shits real bad when you think of it. Like reruns of some other shit was beating it. I get the UK Tournament but shit.


Hahaa yeah that's terrible. I could see the show getting cancelled soon at that rate.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Talking Smack outperformed 205 Live in the same spot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 24, 2017)

Cedric/Neville shouldn't be getting blown off here but considering how much time is left we may get a really legit match


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 24, 2017)

I so hope AJ will beat Cena clean again


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hahaa yeah that's terrible. I could see the show getting cancelled soon at that rate.


I'm bout to watch 2013 rumble soon. You down?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm bout to watch 2013 rumble soon. You down?


Yeah sure. I'm up for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah sure. I'm up for it.


Ight its 9:47 my time now
 Just hit play at 10:15


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I so hope AJ will beat Cena clean again


I feel like WWE is actually using this feud to stick it to their most critical fans.  John Cena is going to triumph over independent wrestling and Vince McMahon is going to cackle gleefully and throw AJ into a program with a 50 year old non-wrestler.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

talking smack is lit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

Mojo Rawley is on.  So I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mojo Rawley is on.  So I find that hard to believe.


I was referring to the previous guest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Cm pu k vs rock

Damn I miss punk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Trying to have bret give Del Rio the rub lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Wtf these Del Rio signs I don't remember him being over


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Trying to have bret give Del Rio the rub lmao


What part are you at? I kinda dozed off on the bed. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cm pu k vs rock
> 
> Damn I miss punk


Good post.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What part are you at? I kinda dozed off on the bed. lol


Like the 26 min mark


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Big show been around since attitude era damn


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

This wwe booking


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Big e Langston sounds horrible now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Big e Langston sounds horrible now.


preacher big e vs reporter big e.

prime time players look so stereotypical here. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Antonio Cesaro<<<<<<
Cesaro>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> preacher big e vs reporter big e.
> 
> prime time players look so stereotypical here. lol


Dude darren young looked mad gay how come we never noticed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Cesaro stay in rumble pre shows


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2017)

Daniel 
Punk
Cody


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Sandow a flop


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sandow a flop


This dude just drifted off into obscurity. He's pretty weak in the ring tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

I see there is a rumble section called Viewer's choice. A lot of shit rumbles were voted by the fans. rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Wish I was one of the dudes to make out with her


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

I hate when rumble matches is not the main event


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

That Jericho rumble return >>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

I hate when dudes already in matches on the main card but still in the rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Kofi a Rumble legend


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate when rumble matches is not the main event


Yeah this is like the 3rd rumble ppv I've seen where the rumble ain't the main event. The other being the 1996 rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Crazy how 2017 roster so top notch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah this is like the 3rd rumble ppv I've seen where the rumble ain't the main event. The other being the 1996 rumble.




100 percent certain 2017 rumble main eventing with all the big names

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Nxt trainer


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

First match predictions?  I would say it is a women's match.  Smackdown match or Bayley against Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Kofi a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

How did wade look goofy in his early years but looked handsome later on


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

this kofi spot rofl.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Sami Zayn #1 in the Rumble.  That is my prediction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Ziggler n jericho been in this forever


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Bryan super over as usual.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ziggler n jericho been in this forever


Chris Jericho is second all time in Rumble Rumble participation with almost 4 hours.  If he is in for at least 5 minutes this year.. He could move into first place (assuming HHH doesn't participate).


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

I miss cm punk


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Chris Jericho is second all time in Rumble Rumble participation with almost 4 hours.  If he is in for at least 5 minutes this year.. He could move into first place (assuming HHH doesn't participate).



Yeah I been thinking Roman vs KO happens before the rumble. KO loses n leave jericho in the shark tank then jericho is number 1 in the rumble. Then last a long time is what I'm thinking


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Damm we really got punk vs rock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Rewatching that punk vs Rock shit was lit. I remember hating it live because Punk lost but now I can sit back and enjoy it. Crowd was lit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah this match is cool. I have no problems with it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

@WhatADrag if AJ were to lose the title at the Royal Rumble... How will his rematch be handled?  Any ideas?  That question is the one thing that makes me think that he could retain.  I was wondering what your thoughts were about it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 25, 2017)

Roman and Braun are advertised for the house shows leading to Mania. 

I really hope this is a misdirect. Not that I have an issue with them feuding for the belt but more because Braun isn't ready and they literally just made him look like Show's bitch, after Goldberg and Reigns made him their bitch with the double spear. 

Just give us Roman/Oldberg

It's literally the one feud you have for the guy that's interesting in terms of a buildup because being real even if Roman had a 4 star match at Mania his ass would still be booed. 

Though I'm kind of curious because you put the title on someone who needs to get over. So maybe you don't get rid of Kevin Owens title reign just yet? Not if you think Roman is already over and that's your go to guy for the post-Mania cycle. Both shows have one more PPV if I'm not mistaken. Raw has Fastlane coming up so Owens doesn't need to drop the belt here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if everyone is into the background of Puro stuff but I like the entire thing because it's like a live action anime in a lot of parts. Anyways the reason I bring it up is because Naito just drew a sell out in Osaka for New Beginnings with like 2 weeks to go before the show which is honestly one of the most fascinating 'this business' stories there is.

In a nut shell Okada and Naito are essentially what Roman Reigns is to us but they represent what Roman Reigns could/should be as opposed to what he is. 



> Naito won the 2013 G1 Climax when he defeated Tanahashi in a classic main event. The Osaka crowd didn’t like it and boo’d Naito.  Naito told the crowd that if he did not win the IWGP heavyweight title that they could continue to boo him.  He did not win the title and the Osaka crowd stuck to their guns.  Naito continues to get a negative reaction in Osaka to this very day.



enuhito

Naito is atop the heel hottest faction in NJPW and probably the biggest reason they didn't see a decline in business after losing 3 of their top 5 wrestlers. It'd be cool if Roman could have a story like this as opposed to the bullshit we have now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 25, 2017)

This man does fucking work. Look at him still trying to create intrigue. Honestly think he's just trying to get heat for when he does show up.




> Omega also participated in a Q&A at the show, as seen in the video above. During the Q&A he said that he has "75%" made up his mind on where he will end up, but noted that it wasn't a "full decision." He also responded to rumors that he might be appearing at the  this Sunday.
> 
> "The most I can say right now is that if some of you are subscribers to the Network and you're looking forward to something happening or not happening on the 29th... I'm not sure if I could pull a rabbit out of the hat by that date," Omega said. "That's all I can say for now. But that doesn't mean that it's impossible. I'm not saying anything... that might be asking too much at this point and time. That's literally the most news I've given anyone up to this point."
> 
> ...



Internet Meme


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Lol.  And you guys are desperate for Shane/AJ at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 25, 2017)

Am I the only one who just doesn't give a shit about Raw?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This man does fucking work. Look at him still trying to create intrigue. Honestly think he's just trying to get heat for when he does show up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's so much in he can't pull out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  And you guys are desperate for Shane/AJ at Wrestlemania!


Wait what??



Seto Kaiba said:


> Am I the only one who just doesn't give a shit about Raw?


Only one? Join the club. lol I only watch it to chat with the people in here and this other place I go to. Shit I barely watch it as it is. I always end up falling asleep.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Sasha, Charlotte, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, and Jericho.  They would be the only talent from Raw that Smackdown should sign if these two shows were really separate and Raw went under.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

I've heard from a somewhat reliable source (not Big Dave) that Smackdown side will be AJ vs. Shane, Cena vs. Joe and Bray vs. Randy for WWE Title.

I don't believe it, but it's one scenario I heard about.


- my source.


And finn taking tests this week>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

The more I think about Shane vs styles the more I realize wwe must value aj on a very High scale. Only very important people to wwe face the McMahon family members at mania. Plus we all know Shane vs aj will be lit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The more I think about Shane vs styles the more I realize wwe must value aj on a very High scale. Only very important people to wwe face the McMahon family members at mania. Plus we all know Shane vs aj will be lit.


Brie Bella.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I've heard from a somewhat reliable source (not Big Dave) that Smackdown side will be AJ vs. Shane, Cena vs. Joe and Bray vs. Randy for WWE Title.
> 
> I don't believe it, but it's one scenario I heard about.
> 
> ...


Am I the source?  Remember.  I went out on a major limb and predicted that Orton would win the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brie Bella.


The wwe values the Ella's alot. Their men are two legends. They have their own TV show. And even if we don't agree wwe always trying to act like the bellas had a big important history starting the revolution.

But I said wrestlemania I don't think the bellas faced Stephanie at mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Am I the source?  Remember.  I went out on a major limb and predicted that Orton would win the Rumble.


Nah lol its someone who I know and who is personally correct most of the time. But he said he don't believe the source he got so it says that..... And the part he doesn't believe is bray winning.


Personally that would be to cool for wwe to do


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

It might have been Summerslam.  I totally forgot about that Stephanie/Brie match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Great promo by AJ last night.  Complaining about the poster and being called some guy from Atlanta really worked.  And the Today Show people dissed his hair today and are going to send him some hair products.  So his promo had legs.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It might have been Summerslam.  I totally forgot about that Stephanie/Brie match tbh.



We all did, we all did.

Though thinking back to raw with Strowman and Show, part of me thinks that would be the perfect match for the two at Mania.  Non title, two big man, the vet who is retiring (supposedly) puts over the one who is getting the push to be the big powerhouse on Raw.

Certainly can't be worse than Show facing Shaq


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Jericho makes a lot of sense as the winner.  This will be his 10th Rumble, he has almost four hours in the history of the match, and he hasn't won it yet.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho makes a lot of sense as the winner.  This will be his 10th Rumble, he has almost four hours in the history of the match, and he hasn't won it yet.



KO wins the title match
Jericho wins rumble

KO keeps trying to hint and push Jericho to use a loophole in royal rumble laws to go for the World Heavyweight Championship on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm going to scream my head off at the Rumble when I hear this guy's music:


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It might have been Summerslam.  I totally forgot about that Stephanie/Brie match tbh.


I only remember it because Steph looked pretty fire in her outfit tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2017)

Roman vs. Braun? Lmao...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't know if anyone wants to see that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Vince does so he can jizz himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I only remember it because Steph looked pretty fire in her outfit tbh.


@SoulTaker

watching rumble 92 in a hour


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> watching rumble 92 in a hour


I'll be down for that. 92 rumble is one of my favorites.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'll be down for that. 92 rumble is one of my favorites.


ok it's 8:07 now starting at 9.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Roman vs. Braun? Lmao...



wwe so scared of doing this because it will expose all the flaws that those 2 jabronis have


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'll be down for that. 92 rumble is one of my favorites.


My friends and I made plans of only watching the rumble 92 match by itself not the entire ppv.
So in 9 mins just we just watching the 92 rumble match.
But after we are switching over and watching the entire royal rumble 2014 ppv.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Aight. Why ya'll skippin the rest of the card tho but not 2014s?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aight. Why ya'll skippin the rest of the card tho but not 2014s?


One of the friends gotta work in the am but wants to see the 92 match


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Two more working days until I spend my entire weekend on the river walk drinking beer and watching wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

@TerminaTHOR

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> One of the friends gotta work in the am but wants to see the 92 match


Aight. What part of the rumble are you at?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @TerminaTHOR



i'll be rooting for maryse. mickie james should retire


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

Maryse is so fucking hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aight. What part of the rumble are you at?


 92 rumble match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2017)

i loved it when undertaker was the main character


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aight. What part of the rumble are you at?



! hour 27 in or the 11th bubble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Never seen most of these guys in this rumble wrestle before


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Bulldog with the dreads.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> ! hour 27 in or the 11th bubble


Aight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Is this flair in his prime or are we passed that


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

This young ass hbk


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

I think Flair was at the end of his prime here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Repo man vs aj stylesin 2017

Imagine that


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Repo Man>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Has my boy RIck Martel came out yet?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I only remember it because Steph looked pretty fire in her outfit tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Has my boy RIck Martel came out yet?


You watching right?



SoulTaker said:


> Just around it. He just came off his best string of matches with Steamboat/Funk.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got one foot too


Dude why it takes like 10 mins for someone else to come out


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

yea I'm watchin it, I'm at the part where Jake the Snake, Hacksaw, Piper and Flair are all in the ring together.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea I'm watchin it, I'm at the part where Jake the Snake, Hacksaw, Piper and Flair are all in the ring together.


Ok cool piper just came out for me my friend was taking forever cause his internet was fuckimg up so I'm close too u.



Damn you know what's crazy tho?
Taker in this rumble and he's in sunday rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Here comes Jimmy Superfly the murder case dodging Snuka.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok cool piper just came out for me my friend was taking forever cause his internet was fuckimg up so I'm close too u.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay.
Its nuts how he's still around. Thought he would have been retired by now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

HHH GIF standing behind Nikki.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

my boy Savage!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

When did they start doing the suprise entrant?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Crowd booing snuka knew he was a murderer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Savage lit af


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2017)

So there are like 7 unknown participants this year.  Who do you guys expect to see?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Crowd booing snuka knew he was a murderer


Rofl oh man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

We went from hulk Hogan to the alligator man lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

Sid over af.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We went from hulk Hogan to the alligator man lmao


Rofl even I don't know who that guy is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

Hulk was really a heel in this


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)

We not watching the rumble 14 tonight.

I got to do homework


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hulk was really a heel in this


Yeah what an asshole. rofl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

I swear WWE is turning AJ into a joke.  He doesn't need this.  If he has saved up enough money.. He should just pull a CM Punk and walk out at the first opportunity.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2017)

the semen demon herself.



Rukia said:


> I swear WWE is turning AJ into a joke.  He doesn't need this.  If he has saved up enough money.. He should just pull a CM Punk and walk out at the first opportunity.


Its not that big a deal. lol


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2017)

AJ is one of the biggest stars in the company. 3-5 Years ago he would never have signed a Major Ex-TNA guy made him a main eventer and world champ in the span of a year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

steph with that jericho chest caved in


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I swear WWE is turning AJ into a joke.  He doesn't need this.  If he has saved up enough money.. He should just pull a CM Punk and walk out at the first opportunity.



We really need to stop saying Styles should pack his bags when he's being treated like royalty in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Jobbing him to Ellsworth, putting him in Wrestlemania program with a 50 year old Shane McMahon, making fun of independent wrestling every time he is on the screen, hiding him on promotional posters, making fun of his hairstyle!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

I know that the Miz already had his rematch technically.  But the lumberjacks really did make i.e. An unfair match and definitely helped deliver the victory to Dean Ambrose.  I hope Daniel Bryan will do the right thing and give the Miz one more chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jobbing him to Ellsworth, putting him in Wrestlemania program with a 50 year old Shane McMahon, making fun of independent wrestling every time he is on the screen, hiding him on promotional posters, making fun of his hairstyle!



Oh yeah they do pick on his hairstyle. He should just go back to TNA where he would be treated better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

fuck it I'm going back to my og prediction. 

Balor winning the rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Balor either isn't cleared or those stories are a misdirect.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Impact Wrestling may be on the way up tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

Gonna try to watch all the wrestling this weekend


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor either isn't cleared or those stories are a misdirect.


He's getting tested this week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

Wasn't this when she shat herself?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

Going into Sunday's  pay-per-view, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that current plans do not have current  Champion AJ Styles and current WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens going into  as champions.

Styles is set to defend against John Cena on Sunday while Owens will be defending against Roman Reigns. It's also been confirmed that the WWE Title will be defended at February's Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, inside the Chamber. The RAW brand has the Fastlane pay-per-view in February.
The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.

There are rumors on Orton winning the Rumble match and Wyatt winning the Chamber match, setting up their match for the WWE Title at WrestleMania. The Observer notes that if that does not happen, it's because plans changed.

It's likely that either Taker vs. Reigns, Jericho vs. Owens or Goldberg vs. Lesnar would be for the WWE Universal Title but Owens vs. Jericho makes more sense as the United States Title match as Jericho currently holds that belt.

WWE NXT Superstar Samoa Joe is expected to be called up soon with a push and Joe vs. Cena at WrestleMania has been pitched. There have also been rumors of Styles vs. Shane McMahon.

-----

>Healthy Taker
>Not facing Cena

sounds a bit like Mania31

Also, Orton better put Bray over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Imagine not having Cena vs Joe for the title brehs.

But IDC what anyone says the can suck my black dick. This mania off those names alone on card is better than the entire mania last year. I just ask for something better than last years.

Also, I keep remembering how the last 20 thousand rumble matches have been people the fans didn't want. Fans didn't actually want HHH last year either but it was better than Roman. This put me back to logical WWE level and that Braun or a part timer will win the rumble. My heart telling me Joe or Finn .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2017)

>better than the entire mania last year

Pretty sure a random smackdown episode is better than mania last year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Going into Sunday's  pay-per-view, The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that current plans do not have current  Champion AJ Styles and current WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens going into  as champions.
> 
> Styles is set to defend against John Cena on Sunday while Owens will be defending against Roman Reigns. It's also been confirmed that the WWE Title will be defended at February's Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, inside the Chamber. The RAW brand has the Fastlane pay-per-view in February.
> The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.
> ...




punch to the dick move by WWE. how classic 

i hope this shit is false


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >better than the entire mania last year
> 
> Pretty sure a random smackdown episode is better than mania last year.


That's true but that Wrestlemania card is wrestlemania like-worthy.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 26, 2017)

Fugazi card by Meltzer. He's really lost all credibility. This fool had Braun vs Taker penciled down and now it's Reigns vs Taker? He's just watching Raw and guessing. Taker vs Roman is a nightmare of a program, Reigns is guaranteed to lose that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Fugazi card by Meltzer. He's really lost all credibility. This fool had Braun vs Taker penciled down and now it's Reigns vs Taker? He's just watching Raw and guessing. Taker vs Roman is a nightmare of a program, Reigns is guaranteed to lose that.




Stfu u roman slobber.


Meltzer said weeks ago it wasn't braun.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stfu u roman slobber.
> 
> 
> Meltzer said weeks ago it wasn't braun.



Lmao. Caping for Meltzer now are we



> On the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez speculated the possibility of the Undertaker going to WrestleMania to face Braun Strowman. Meltzer said that apparently, WWE has shuffled some of its plans, going into Orlando and is planning to have the Deadman take on Braun Strowman.



He seems to be changing his mind an awful lot. How about you just admit he doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Lmao. Caping for Meltzer now are we
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be changing his mind an awful lot. How about you just admit he doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about?





Everyone was thinking Strowman vs Taker for a little bit. They didn't tease the Strowman watching taker walking down the ramp for nothing.

You know it could be the fact WWE keeps changing their mania plans that Dave has to keep reporting different things?

Don't ever come at big dave like that. No he's not 100 percent perfect on news. But no one is even close to being accurate like him. There is a reason we all listen to what he has to say and not some geek on a fourm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

Roman has flu and colds. He wont be able to wrestle this Sunday


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

It's really fucking stupid for AJ and KO to both lose.  This better be false.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2017)

Pretty damn interesting

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

_The Philadelphia Inquirer_ reported that Philadelphia will host the 2018 on Sunday, January 28, 2018 at the Wells Fargo Center, as well as NXT Takeover, RAW and SmackDown for four consecutive days.




NXT Takeover will take place on Saturday, January 27, 2018, while Raw and Smackdown Live will take place on January 29 and January 30, 2018. All of the shows will take place at the Wells Fargo Center.
"WWE has enjoyed a very special relationship with the city and its fans over decades, and that important heritage made Philadelphia a very natural choice to host this unprecedented four-night celebration," John Saboor, WWE's executive vice president of special events, told the Inquirer. "Our decision to place next year's_Royal Rumble_ celebration in Philadelphia is truly another exciting and important step in the continued growth of WWE's four largest annual events."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Scrap aj/Shane for aj/Finn inter brand match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I swear WWE is turning AJ into a joke.  He doesn't need this.  If he has saved up enough money.. He should just pull a CM Punk and walk out at the first opportunity.



Stop saying dumb shit Rukia. You don't know enough about wrestling to keep on saying this. Pick a different joke. 



WhatADrag said:


> Don't ever come at big dave like that. No he's not 100 percent perfect on news. But no one is even close to being accurate like him. There is a reason we all listen to what he has to say and not some geek on a fourm.



Tbf he gets worked a lot and the card he's been floating just seems odd given the direction of the show, but hey there's only a few more days. I really think he's off and just getting fed bad info but he needs to publish something. 



WhatADrag said:


> Scrap aj/Shane for aj/Finn inter brand match.



Or just turn AJ and give him Ziggler. Or do a triple threat somewhere on this card.

Anything but Shane taking occupying a dead end Mania spot. I love Shane and I love the high spots but he doesn't need one on one matches anymore, not at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

I just don't get Orton winning the rumble and Bray winning EC. Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Damn drag.  Why do you want Shane wrestling in so many matches??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Apollo Crews needs to go down to NXT.  He is never going to get anywhere at this rate.  He needs to work on his mic skills and work on his character.  He won't get over unless there is massive improvement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

fuck im so excited n nervous. really no telling who is going to win in the longest. Like ten dudes could win it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2017)

You see the 94 Rumble at all yet? I've been listening to the Bruce Pritchard podcast about that one and he said something really interesting.

Business never suffered with Bret as the champion, it just remained flat. Kind of makes you wonder if whose the champion really matters for the business as it stands now with the Network and the USA Network not really getting ratings.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2017)

So this is what it actually says in the Observer.



> Samoa Joe and Nakamura are doing autograph signings at Axxess with the major stars of the main brands. Whether that’s a sign that Nakamura will be up by Mania, I don’t know, but the plan is for Joe to be up soon and in a good spot
> 
> 
> The plans at this point are that neither Kevin Owens nor A.J. Styles will be champions going into WrestleMania. Smackdown has an Elimination Chamber match, meaning six guys will be in, so if John Cena wins the title at the Rumble, and that’s being teased (although they did downplay the tying of the Ric Flair record this past week), that doesn’t mean he’ll retain it in the Chamber match.
> ...



I'd put more stock in Sasha/Stephanie tbh but hey maybe Meltzer is right and the card really is that lackluster on first sight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

I say fuck it and lets wait till sunday to even care.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

Why would Shane die


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Reigns almost killed Shane at Survivor Series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

Shane has to do another insane suicide spot to keep the crowd alive and to put that useless tool Roman over


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not feeling that mania card tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm not feeling that mania card tbh.


It sucks.  Terrible card.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe the card too btw.  And what makes it so authentic to me?  The women's fatal 4-way.  I expect a fatal 4-way on the SD side too.  The WWE is just not going to have 3-4 women's matches on a PPV... It will never happen.  This is the way they have always chosen to get as many ladies involved as possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It sucks.  Terrible card.


I have no enthusiasm for brock/taker fighting for the universal title or orton winning the fuckin rumble and feuding over the wwe title.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Raw and Smackdown are in Portland and Seattle the next couple of weeks.  Those are shows I should attend.  But I think I need to hold off and see how I feel about the WWE after the Rumble.  Their Wrestlemania plans will become a lot more clear at that point.  I can easily revert back to being more of a casual fan if they don't hold up their end of the bargain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I have no enthusiasm for brock/taker fighting for the universal title or orton winning the fuckin rumble and feuding over the wwe title.


I'm interested in Cena/Joe.  I'm not interested in Orton/Bray.  We had that already.  It was a terrible match.  I do like the idea of Bray finally getting some respect at the main event level though.  And Jericho/Owens will probably be good.  But I hate the rest of the card.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

2018 Royal Rumble was announced for Philadelphia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So this is what it actually says in the Observer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd put more stock in Sasha/Stephanie tbh but hey maybe Meltzer is right and the card really is that lackluster on first sight.




Interesting stuff. Personally  I hope Cena wins his next title at elimination chamber so that way AJ doesn't have to eat the pin.


----------



## teddy (Jan 26, 2017)

Kenny just confirmed that he's staying with njpw for at least one more year. expect a title around his waist with that time period

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I believe the card too btw.  And what makes it so authentic to me?  The women's fatal 4-way.  I expect a fatal 4-way on the SD side too.  The WWE is just not going to have 3-4 women's matches on a PPV... It will never happen.  This is the way they have always chosen to get as many ladies involved as possible.



They could do a double ladder match. Have both titles hanging and have 6-10 of the women fight for either one. That could be a way to get Sasha to be champ and over to Smackdown. I expect Bayley to win the Raw championship at WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

Such a glorious promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 26, 2017)

ted. said:


> Kenny just confirmed that he's staying with njpw for at least one more year. expect a title around his waist with that time period



Dude is amazing at pro wrestling. Meltzer got worked pretty hard with the 1/31 date but Kenny even had me believing it was a possibility with how candid he made those interviews seem at times. I think WWE is already in his ear and that they're dangling a Cena program in front of him to raise the dollar value to sweeten the downside guarantee. 

But still there is hope



			
				Based Haitch said:
			
		

> “[E]ven a guy as great [as Nakamura] … I wanted him to be here, I sang his praises, I’m the one who went after him, all those things, but there was still a curve coming in the door. He needed to have that experience in order to be successful on that main event roster. And he’s there. Now it’s just a matter of time of when it fits in and when he fits into that, to moving up to that main roster. It’s not a matter of if, it’s a matter of when.”





We're almost there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

ted. said:


> Kenny just confirmed that he's staying with njpw for at least one more year. expect a title around his waist with that time period


Internet Meme

to back up your statement


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2017)

Nakamura gonna bury Lesnar by the end of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _The Philadelphia Inquirer_ reported that Philadelphia will host the 2018 on Sunday, January 28, 2018 at the Wells Fargo Center, as well as NXT Takeover, RAW and SmackDown for four consecutive days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GOING TO ALL 4 OF THESE


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> IM GOING TO ALL 4 OF THESE


I'll probably go to 1 or 2.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2017)

I will save, definitely Rumble and Takeover, Ive been to a RAW never to a Smackdown


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> I will save, definitely Rumble and Takeover, Ive been to a RAW never to a Smackdown


Would you have any interest in potentially meeting there?


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2017)

Sure, I often go solo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> IM GOING TO ALL 4 OF THESE


Not my neck of the woods dude.  Hopefully you enjoy it if you go.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Nakamura gonna bury Lesnar by the end of the year


Seriously.  Nakamura, AJ, Kevin Owens, etc.  These are the guys that should be having excellent matches with Brock.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Sure, I often go solo


Same here, but it would be nice to have a friend to enjoy the show with.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Sure, I often go solo


Let me know what sections you'll be buying in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

does this mean Chicago will never get the good PPV's again?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Punishment for the CM Punk chants.

(Personally I think someone from the WWE should be on the phone withPunk every day.)


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  Nakamura, AJ, Kevin Owens, etc.  These are the guys that should be having excellent matches with Brock.



I don't know about you but i'm already tired of Brock vs. Goldberg. Individually Brock is more intriguing to me and i rather see him with the guys you mentioned.

Goldberg... i dunno. I remember loving this guy back in the day and was so hyped to see him. Now though... his promos completely turn me off. I don't remember this thick accent that he displays. Also the superhero hug the kids thing turns me off. He's kinda lame to me right now, childhood ruined. 

I hope Joe or someone who needs a push eliminates Goldberg and WWE swerves us and don't go ahead with Goldberg vs. Brock. I'd be fine with a quick Strauman vs. Goldberg match with Braun going over.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm fine with Roman beating Goldberg at Mania.  Put Brock in a more interesting program though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Punishment for the CM Punk chants.
> 
> (Personally I think someone from the WWE should be on the phone withPunk every day.)



I doubt WWE hates us that much. Maybe they're waiting for 2020


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

That sounds like Meltzer slapping down someone like me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2017)

They moved up AJ lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2017)

Too late.  And not good enough.  AJ should just quit.  He should leave the WWE hanging and not show up!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2017)

i just had a weird dream where i was streaming NJPWWE Wrestlemania Kingdom and it was the main event featuring Cena vs Okada for the NJPWWE heavyweight championship 

and Cena was pulling off moves that doesn't look sloppy even pulling off a canadian destroyer on Okada flawlessly wtf


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

I just imagined Maryse hitting Dean Ambrose with the French Kiss and celebrating with her husband. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Cena's attire on Tuesday night was fucking atrocious.  Fans actually buy that shit??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2017)

I finally finished my uni app before deadline. I'M SUCH A LUNATIC FOR IT!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Dude should seriously leave WWE.  Everyone is clowning his ass.  He has become a joke.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i just had a weird dream where i was streaming NJPWWE Wrestlemania Kingdom and it was the main event featuring Cena vs Okada for the NJPWWE heavyweight championship
> 
> and Cena was pulling off moves that doesn't look sloppy even pulling off a canadian destroyer on Okada flawlessly wtf


This is why they're called dreams. lol



Rukia said:


> Dude should seriously leave WWE.  Everyone is clowning his ass.  He has become a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

^ Soultaker thought Kenny Omega was coming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dude should seriously leave WWE.  Everyone is clowning his ass.  He has become a joke.



I mean Nikki's a joke herself so you shouldn't take it so seriously  


It's like having Elsworth make fun of Brock


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

i hope AJ Styles kiss and fondle Nikki in front of Cena to teach them a lesson

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

it would be funny if Cena shrugs it off and just smirks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

That's probably exactly what he would do.  He won't marry her.  He will be dating Alexa or Becky pretty soon.  Maybe an NXT girl if she gets called up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> it would be funny if Cena shrugs it off and just smirks



Nikki's face would be all sad and shit. Kinda funny really


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

NXT was supposed to be a development. Might as well fix it now since the roster is bottom tier now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's probably exactly what he would do.  He won't marry her.  He will be dating Alexa or Becky pretty soon.  Maybe an NXT girl if she gets called up?


Alexa and Becky are taken. Them NXT bitches would be a step down from Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NXT was supposed to be a development. Might as well fix it now since the roster is bottom tier now.


People that aren't being used should be sent back to developmental.  Apollo Crews, Mojo Rawley, Bo Dallas, and Tyler Breeze.  Send them down for six months.

Women side.  Dana Brooke and Nia Jax.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> People that aren't being used should be sent back to developmental.  Apollo Crews, Mojo Rawley, Bo Dallas, and Tyler Breeze.  Send them down for six months.
> 
> Women side.  Dana Brooke and Nia Jax.



Exactly everyone says this and its true.Call up all the people ready then bring all the people down. I guess it can be moral defeating for those people and make them look lame for some fans tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

It gives them a chance to retweak their characters.  I think it worked great for Emma.  The injury was unlucky.  But I was really digging her as a heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

who's alexa's bf??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't need to see Angle wrestle; I'm not that greedy.  But I hope he makes some kind of appearance at the Rumble.  I want to chant "you suck" really bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> who's alexa's bf??


Blake and Murphy.  I'm sure they will split up when Cena makes Alexa a priority.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> who's alexa's bf??


Shes engaged to Murphy.



Rukia said:


> I don't need to see Angle wrestle; I'm not that greedy.  But I hope he makes some kind of appearance at the Rumble.  I want to chant "you suck" really bad!


I'd be down to see Kurt wrestle again. Thing is I'm pretty sure if they allowed Kurt to wrestle then there is no real argument of why Bryan can't work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Lana married to Rusev.
Alexa engaged to Murphy.

Anyone got a chance with these hoes bruh. Don't ever say you can't pull a chick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lana married to Rusev.
> Alexa engaged to Murphy.
> 
> Anyone got a chance with these hoes bruh. Don't ever say you can't pull a chick.


 I know right? It all boils down to personality really.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They moved up AJ lmao.


Fucking lol at both top champs being relegated to a spot behind part-timers


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

ted. said:


> Fucking lol at both top champs being relegated to a spot behind part-timers


Imo people gotta stop complaining about that. It's the Royal Rumble and that will always be the main focus.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Murphy? that neckbeard? i didn't know Alexa is into neckbeards.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2017)

Thor is lowkey thinking





WhatADrag said:


> Imo people gotta stop complaining about that. It's the Royal Rumble and that will always be the main focus.



not even mad at this point lol. every stray observation is fueled by humor or curiosity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd normally be up in arms over the poster too but I mean it's a 60k venue. I'm surprised they didn't put Austin and HBK somewhere on there.

This shit is more about spectacle and it's Vince's wetdream with all of these big dudes in the Rumble match and it has a pretty high likelihood of going down as one of the best one's ever because of how different it has to be booked. 
All the dudes who are like 260 and 6'4+ or just supermen

Braun, Corbin, Show, Cass, Taker, Brock, Goldberg, Big E, Cesaro, Joe, Harper, Sheamus, and Rusev(?)

10 former world champions announced for the event.

Rollins and HHH don't even have plans yet, Kurt Angle, Kane, Mark Henry, and Booker T are all realistic possibilities to be in here too. Craziest lineup they have ever had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Some sort of attitude change could do wonders for Cena's character.  He has been gone a while.  But I still consider him stale.  Come out with the Thuganomics music and start acting more cocky and invincible.  I think it could really breathe some life into that character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

ST might cry if Rumble sucks balls. Im prepared to give you tissues


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Imagine this.  Reigns wins.  Cena wins.  Goldberg wins the Rumble.  No matter how we get there.  If those are the results... It is a terrible show.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2017)

I want the rare double turn for Cena and Styles


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

A Cena heel turn changes everything. And probably makes it a good night regardless of what happens in the other matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Imagine this.  Reigns wins.  Cena wins.  Goldberg wins the Rumble.  No matter how we get there.  If those are the results... It is a terrible show.



Vince is still shoving his stupid favorites down our throats. 

Vince are booking all the current champs to look like weak chicken shit so that they can make Cena and Reigns look strong. Its pretty retarded. Once these 2 are champs, Vince will book them as invincible, no selling supermen that can overcome 20 other men in a single night

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Vince is still shoving his stupid favorites down our throats.
> 
> Vince are booking all the current champs to look like weak chicken shit so that they can make Cena and Reigns look strong. Its pretty retarded. Once these 2 are champs, Vince will book them as invincible, no selling supermen that can overcome 20 other men in a single night


How has AJ been booked as weak? Owens I can understand but Styles? C'mon now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Styles got beaten by Ellsworth so many times.

Styles gets buried by Cena every chance they get to face off and Styles cant even say anything else don't you see how awkward he looks on SD these past couple of weeks. Cena gets to talk trash to him and Styles gets all silent and shit, he looks like he wants to tell Cena something but he can't because they booked him to be Cena's bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

They also bully Styles through social media and tv shows and Styles can't even fight back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Styles got beaten by Ellsworth so many times.
> 
> Styles gets buried by Cena every chance they get to face off and Styles cant even say anything else don't you see how awkward he looks on SD these past couple of weeks. Cena gets to talk trash to him and Styles gets all silent and shit, he looks like he wants to tell Cena something but he can't because they booked him to be Cena's bitch.


Those Ellsworth losses were all down to Ambrose fuckery and everyone knows it. Why it gets brought up is beyond me. Styles murdered Ellsworth when Dean wasn't present. Or are we also going to forget he beat Ambrose in their feud, and he beat Ziggler and Corbin (2 High-Mid with potential to be Main Event Carders) clean in a Triple Threat not too long ago either?
Cena is edging out Styles on the mic at the moment, and Styles's responses are tame in comparison, but let's also not pretend as if he isn't getting his jabs in either. Hell I'd say Cena needs to be given the edge going into the RR as he doesn't have much else to stand on when it comes to Styles seeing as he's lost all their previous matches so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

He still lost to Ellsworth its on the record books!

There's a reason why they let AJ speak up first so that Cena can murder him on the mic and tell AJ all those stupid shit like "you walk the ramp coz you need to" and they cut off AJ's mic like what they did to Punk during his shoot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Kurt Angle needs to rescue us all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ST might cry if Rumble sucks balls. Im prepared to give you tissues



You might cry if its good.

I mean why even comment you have an obvious bias and a serious lack of awareness.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Those Ellsworth losses were all down to Ambrose fuckery and everyone knows it. Why it gets brought up is beyond me. Styles murdered Ellsworth when Dean wasn't present. Or are we also going to forget he beat Ambrose in their feud, and he beat Ziggler and Corbin (2 High-Mid with potential to be Main Event Carders) clean in a Triple Threat not too long ago either?
> Cena is edging out Styles on the mic at the moment, and Styles's responses are tame in comparison, but let's also not pretend as if he isn't getting his jabs in either. Hell I'd say Cena needs to be given the edge going into the RR as he doesn't have much else to stand on when it comes to Styles seeing as he's lost all their previous matches so far.



I agree with all of this but I mean AJ  is telling Cena to basically shut the fuck up for like a month straight. Dude has actually gotten the better of Cena on the mic more often than not until this week where Cena actually turned it on. Even then the entire story of the feud is that Cena can't brush off the fact AJ has 3 wins on him.

Idk it's just annoying as hell for these fake ass AJ fans to keep talking shit like this dude was so protected in New Japan when he didn't win a singles match for like an entire fucking year and constantly had to cheat to beat Okada and Tanahashi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

I hate Cena's comment about how AJ has proven that he will pack his bags and go somewhere else if things don't work out for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2017)

You barely know anything about AJ Styles yet get butthurt every single time these dudes do anything in their angles to put heat on an angle that's obviously been profitable considering how long it's gone on for.

AJ is having the fucking time of his life and is the real WWE champion for a third of a year. He's not getting buried, literally the minority who think that are the same people who don't actually know what the word is and are on their smark starter kits without any real knowledge of this things inner workings. You know he makes more money for feuding with Cena, right, that this dude gets a higher share of the house show gates proportionate to his spot on the card on top of the fact the company has promoted him so much so he's probably making 6 figures in royalties alone by years end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't get too worked up dude.  I'm mainly joking.

Styles has definitely been treated better than most. I didn't like the Ellsworth stuff, but I'm able to view those segments as comedic segments meant to stall for time until Cena came back.

I stand by what I have said about the Cena promos though.  They are very heelish.  And to me it seems like the WWE wants him to triumph over hardcore fans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

i will cry if Fat Wyatt wins the Rumble 

ST sounds like he wrestle for a living lmao

Cena was shit talking and making things personal between him and Styles. Cena is so insecure that some soccer mom guy has outclassed him in everything that is wrestling. 

Who cares about who's making more money. We are talking about someone who's being treated like shit on live tv. 

Be a star and make a wish my ass


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't get too worked up dude.  I'm mainly joking.
> 
> Styles has definitely been treated better than most. I didn't like the Ellsworth stuff, but I'm able to view those segments as comedic segments meant to stall for time until Cena came back.
> 
> I stand by what I have said about the Cena promos though.  They are very heelish.  And to me it seems like the WWE wants him to triumph over hardcore fans.



I get that but it's the same tired joke dude. Like who the hell wants to hear negative shit that's inherently invalid because it's based off of bad information. It's grating. This company fucks up so much shit on its own that it's annoying to have to read contrived garbage about the stuff that's actually good. It just comes off as poser bandwagon BS and you've got way better material than that dude.



TerminaTHOR said:


> i will cry if Fat Wyatt wins the Rumble
> 
> ST sounds like he wrestle for a living lmao
> 
> ...



You don't have to wrestle for a living you can actually listen to the wrestlers or read their interviews or look at backstage footage. It's an angle the fact you come in here and show a complete and total lack of understanding about it is insane. 

The money completely matters because it's why these guys do this. You're talking about being treated like shit on live tv as opposed to going winless in singles competition for a year in a foreign country.

Shit's just ignorant. I don't like calling other fans marks but holy shit this is the kind of mentality that these guys mock fans for and why they get obstinate as fuck, because there's a complete and total lack of how complex the business decisions are or of the human condition in general. They're performers in a show, they signed a contract.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

I feel like Thor n rukia might be the smartest dudes who like saying the dumbest shit to get reactions out of people.

It could be a cena vs styles match. Cena hits aj with a reversal. Then these two will calculate how that equals to AJ being treated like the worst ever.


Or thor will crack a joke on someone. I don't even know who he Stans. Dude has dissed every wrestler to get a reaction out of us.


Or rukia asking the most stupid question he can think of to have St type paragraphs and rukia response will end up being the like button option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

It isn't complicated.  I'm just posting to have fun.

It is true though that I would like to see more anger from my fellow posters about the WWE product.  I think there should be a big push from the fans to force Vince out.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia is one of the greatest trolls of all time. But yeah, he's a smart guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Rukia posting career in one thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

That was the hot take of the year!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Vince is still shoving his stupid favorites down our throats.
> 
> Vince are booking all the current champs to look like weak chicken shit so that they can make Cena and Reigns look strong. Its pretty retarded. Once these 2 are champs, Vince will book them as invincible, no selling supermen that can overcome 20 other men in a single night


Just wait until there is Survivor Series again, when Cena & Roman are the final ones from each team. Then what does VInce do?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Okay I'm done with work.  Flying out to San Antonio early AM.

When are we doing picks for Takeover and the Rumble.  I'm ready and I'm motivated!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2017)

Are you guys doing a rumble watch tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Are you guys doing a rumble watch tonight?


I'm watching rumble 14 right now.

On big show vs lesnar


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm watching rumble 14 right now.
> 
> On big show vs lesnar


give me a timestamp to go to


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> give me a timestamp to go to


45:20


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

This was when lesnar was scared of show lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)

Damn young shield


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Just wait until there is Survivor Series again, when Cena & Roman are the final ones from each team. Then what does VInce do?



Vince will jerk it off till he injures himself again


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Rumble predictions:

lol Cena wins

lol Roman wins

Charlotte retains

Neville wins new CW champ

since Finn Balor might not participate in the Rumble and there was no hype for his return, i will pick Taker or Fat Wyatt to win the Rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2017)

Can you imagine how dead the crowd would be if Strowman won the Rumble?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 27, 2017)

workrate? charisma? getting over? time decline? FUCK THAT. I NEED MY MASTODONS TO MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

the crowd should bring "if Braun wins we riot" signs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2017)

Vince will end up a cripple if he keeps jerking off to Roman and Cena


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Predicted winners:

Nia Jax
Anderson and Gallows
Neville
Team Lynch
Charlotte
Roman Reigns
John Cena
Randy Orton


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Vince should come out the closet no one would be mad


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Vince obsession with Roman is sickening.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

i laugh every time i see Nia Jax entrance, they always do a close up of her face for a whole minute because they cant stand to show the whole body

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Nia needs to change up her music.  It doesn't fit her character at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson absolutely have to win.  They have already lost so many title opportunities.  If they lose again... They should be sent to Smackdown.  A trade for the Usos would be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Predictions:
Nia Jax
Anderson and Gallows
Team Lynch
Neville
Charlotte
Reigns
Cena
Orton/Wyatt/Balor


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia needs to change up her music.  It doesn't fit her character at all.



Why? She has a pretty face but a body of a monster. It fits her lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Im having flashbacks of Cripple H winning last years Rumble and crotch chopping reigns to oblivion


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Im hype


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2017)

Predictions + a little bit of a wish list

Styles over Cena - continue the trend Cena can't hang anymore, causing him to go heel when he finally ties Ric Flairs record. Then if they decide to break flairs record, give Cena one final run as a baby face and let him put over someone.

Owens over Roman - just do it.

Charlotte over Bayley - keep her PPV winning streak going.

Neville over Swan - a title does need to change tonight, Nevielle needs this.

Shamus and Cesaro over the Club - The one I am mixed on the most, but Vince likes the Sheamus and Cesaro, its too soon to cut the cord. However Gallos and Anderson have been absolutely murked by the WWE not using them properly, so they really need this win.

Royal Rumble - Orton or Y2J, both have excellent feud opportunities.


Bonus shit wish list shit - Joe debutes and breaks Romans rumble elimination record, get a tease of Joe vs Lesnar. Roman loses and we see him stupidly pissed/furious, probably a screwy finish, hints of his heel turn.


Since I thought of it, it won't leave my mind. Orton wins the rumble and Cena wins the title, WWE can't resist having Orton and Cena main eventing WM again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Im hoping Ambrose is #1 since hes supposed to be the ironman of Wwe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

in

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Kek. Shane vs Aj . Kek.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Was watching Rumbles 91 and 94 with my cousin. Man aside from the cool ending Rumble 94 roster is weak af compared to 91 or 92. Also 91 Rumble is pretty decent. Now we're on the 04 Rumble but he had to leave.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Roman vs Roman would be the biggest top dollar drawing match in all of sports entertainment. its going to exceed 5 stars in quality. vince will finally rest in peace after ripping his dick off while watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Flying to Phoenix.  Should be in San Antonio in about 5 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Safe trip Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

If Balor wins the Rumble: Reigns is Champion going into Wrestlemania
If Y2J wins: KO does the impossible and goes into Mania as Champion.
If Orton/Bray Win: The other is Champion heading into Wrestlemania.
Those are the only surefire scenarios for Rumble winners I can think of, off the top of my head. Anything else is fair game.
Hoping Orton wins Rumble. Wyatt wins title off AJ/Cena at Elimination Chamber. Wyatt goes over Orton at Mania and has a decent-length reign.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Flying to Phoenix.  Should be in San Antonio in about 5 hours.


My dad works and lives an hour away from San Antonio. Damn if I wasn't in college and he was still interested in the WWE, we could have gone together.
Have a safe trip man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn, just looked at my predictions again.  I'm predicting four title changes.  That seems extremely unlikely!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Neville and Charlotte are the two winners I am absolutely certain about.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

what if Kurt Angle wins??


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Its going to be Partimermaina 33


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Like HHH, Stephanie, and Shane need to work together to get Vince ousted at this point.  The WWE is a publicly traded company.  Vince has proven that he isn't of sound mind anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I want to throw out another possibility.  I can easily imagine that the Undertaker could win.  And the reason is because of his health.  He is really unhealthy right now.  He seriously had a hard time getting up when he kneeled down after Raw on Monday night.  Getting thrown from the ring might be painful for him.  It won't happen if the plan is for him to win.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to throw out another possibility.  I can easily imagine that the Undertaker could win.  And the reason is because of his health.  He is really unhealthy right now.  He seriously had a hard time getting up when he kneeled down after Raw on Monday night.  Getting thrown from the ring might be painful for him.  It won't happen if the plan is for him to win.


Undertaker should just fucking retire if he's in that bad of shape.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I guess he thinks he is being a good company guy.  Or he just lives for wrestling and won't know what to do with himself when it is over?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, there are people on this flight wearing wrestling shirts.  Hide that shit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Well Royal rumble weekend starts tonight . Getting food together for hopefully a good weekend of wrasslin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Also WWE put up last years rumble for free on Youtube


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Also WWE put up last years rumble for free on Youtube


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess he thinks he is being a good company guy.  Or he just lives for wrestling and *won't know what to do with himself when it is over?*


Doesn't he do Real Estate Investing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Lol I forgot Rtruth brought out the ladder


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2017)

Predictions for tomorrow phaggots?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Predictions for tomorrow phaggots?


Everyone wins.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

A babyface should win the Rumble.  I think the shows needs to end with an excited crowd.  (I think Money in the Bank was the last time that happened.)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Okay, I'm here.  I guess I have four hours till Takeover.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Predictions for tomorrow phaggots?



*Shit I forgot about this. 

Ok brehs, winner gets a prize. *


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

@SoulTaker @God Movement @Raiden @Shirker @Rukia @Saf @Gibbs @WhatADrag @LordPerucho @TerminaTHOR @Kyu @Dean Ambrose @ted. @Flow @Lord Trollbias @Seto Kaiba @Palm Siberia @Ae @Sauce @Azeruth @Legend @Kuya @Kenju @pat pat 

Post your predictions for a chance to win a prize.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

NXT.  Doors open in 2 hours.

San Antonio radio stations heavily advertising WWE events.

At a bar right now.  Noticeable how many out of town visitors are here!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker @God Movement @Raiden @Shirker @Rukia @Saf @Gibbs @WhatADrag @LordPerucho @TerminaTHOR @Kyu @Dean Ambrose @ted. @Flow @Lord Trollbias @Seto Kaiba @Palm Siberia @Ae @Sauce @Azeruth @Legend @Kuya @Kenju @pat pat
> 
> Post your predictions for a chance to win a prize.


For Takeover or the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> For Takeover or the Royal Rumble?



Teh Royal Ramble


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> *Shit I forgot about this.
> 
> Ok brehs, winner gets a prize. *


Nia Jax def. Sasha Banks
Anderson and Gallows def. Cesaro and Sheamus
Becky Lynch, Naomi, and Nikki Bella def. Natalya, Alexa Bliss and Mickie James
Neville def. Rich Swann
Charlotte def. Bayley
Roman Reigns def. Kevin Owens
John Cena def. AJ Styles
Randy Orton wins Royal Rumble

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Brehs. Should I get the WWE Network? (If I do I'll get this month free)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brehs. Should I get the WWE Network? (If I do I'll get this month free)



Do it for the Mania month so you can catch the Hall of Fame ceremony.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Do it for the Mania month so you can catch the Hall of Fame ceremony.


Gotcha. Yeah I created a WWE account but I haven't entered any billing info nor subscribed to the Network yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm nervous about our Orton pick.  Too many people jumped on our bandwagon.  Orton is now the betting favorite.  WWE always seems to change their minds last minute!  I can imagine them changing it up because too many people know their plans.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm nervous about our Orton pick.  Too many people jumped on our bandwagon.  Orton is now the betting favorite.  WWE always seems to change their minds last minute!  I can imagine them changing it up because too many people know their plans.


Orton HAS to win. I need my Bray Title Run. I NEED IT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

They could change it up and have Bray win the Rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They could change it up and have Bray win the Rumble.


That could work. It'd still be virtually the same scenario except Orton wins the title at EC instead of Bray. I guess it'd be a bigger moment if Bray wins the title for the first time at Wrestlemania as opposed to having him be champion going into Mania.
Damn now I'm thinking of changing my Rumble winner from Orton to Bray.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Teh Royal Ramble


Post the match card please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I have to complain about the booking if Neville loses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Post the match card please.



Cesaro and Sheamus vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya 
Rich Swann vs. Neville (Cruiserweight Championship)
Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (Raw Women's Championship)
AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)
Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (No Disqualification, Universal Championship)
30-Person Royal Rumble Match

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> *Cesaro and Sheamus* vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> *Sasha Banks* vs. Nia Jax
> *Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella* vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya
> Rich Swann vs. *Neville* (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Just checked into my hotel.  People hanging out in front of the hotel wearing bullet club shirts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

@TerminaTHOR


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya 
Rich Swann vs. Neville (Cruiserweight Championship)
Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley (Raw Women's Championship)
AJ Styles vs. John Cena (WWE Championship)
Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns (No Disqualification, Universal Championship)
30-Person Royal Rumble Match (Finn Balor if he's in it. If not, I think Joe or Strowman win)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

And if there is going to be a surprise in the women's title match tonight... I would prefer to see Peyton Royce be the one that pulls it out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

A friend of mine sent me snap chats of pictures and videos of Hbk at the air port. They took the same plan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

The venue for NXT is a dump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

I miss creative stages.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Peyton Royce knocking out Billie right when she is about to win would make this a 10/10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Ramp_ 



/SPOILER]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I see the pre-show desk. It looks like Graves.  Can't see the other two people very well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder who will have the better entrance, Roode or Nakamura?  I need to see the Glorious lyrics so that I can sing along.

Asuka's gonna kill you chant for Billie and Peyton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @SoulTaker @God Movement @Raiden @Shirker @Rukia @Saf @Gibbs @WhatADrag @LordPerucho @TerminaTHOR @Kyu @Dean Ambrose @ted. @Flow @Lord Trollbias @Seto Kaiba @Palm Siberia @Ae @Sauce @Azeruth @Legend @Kuya @Kenju @pat pat
> 
> Post your predictions for a chance to win a prize.



does it include the preshow stuff?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> does it include the preshow stuff?



That's basically half the card so yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Lots of hecklers for Corey Graves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya
> Rich Swann vs. Neville (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...



Sorry to quote so much but just wanting to be clear on my choices 

Winners: Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson
Sasha  Banks by DQ
Becky, Naomi, and NIkki
Bayley by DQ
John Cena 
Roman Reings
Royal Rumble winner: Dean Ambrose    Samoa Joe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Already finished two beers.  Probably going to run to the pisser during the main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus def. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
Sasha Banks def. Nia Jax
Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya def. Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella
Neville def. Rich Swann (Cruiserweight Championship)
Charlotte Flair def. Bayley (Raw Women's Championship)
John Cena def. AJ Styles (WWE Championship)
Roman Reigns def. Kevin Owens (No Disqualification, Universal Championship)
Samoa Joe wins the Royal Rumble (Entrant Number: 28)

Spent a lot of time going between Undertaker, who I know will be in, or taking the risk on Joe. But I already got sparkles once so why not go for broke.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a question for you guys........... Which three wrestlers do you want to see win the Rumble, and which three do you not want to see win it?

Three guys I'd like to see win is 
1.) Joe if he's there ( if he's not in Rumble then Jericho)
2.) Miz 
3.)Dean (yes I'm a mark )

Three guys I don't want to see win are:
1.) Taker (health wise no point in him being a title winner)
2.) Brock ( again no real point in him winning with him facing off against Goldie)
3.) Not sure about third.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Ambrose could win the Rumble.  He probably needs Cena to win the title to open up that possibility though.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I have a question for you guys........... Which three wrestlers do you want to see win the Rumble, and which three do you not want to see win it?
> 
> Three guys I'd like to see win is
> 1.) Joe if he's there ( if he's not in Rumble then Jericho)
> ...



I would like to see Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, or Rusev win.
I don't want to see Brock win. Not sure if I care about anyone else to "not" want them to win honestly.

Really I want to see Finn return or Joe enter, and Miz use Daniel Bryan's theme before his entrance. That's been hyped up so much that I desperately want to see it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I have a question for you guys........... Which three wrestlers do you want to see win the Rumble, and which three do you not want to see win it?
> 
> Three guys I'd like to see win is
> 1.) Joe if he's there ( if he's not in Rumble then Jericho)
> ...


Like to see:

Miz, Bray, Jericho, AJ.

Not like to see:

Goldberg, Strowman, Cena, Undertaker, Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose 

Jericho, Miz, or Sami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I would like to see Samoa Joe, Finn Balor, or Rusev win.
> I don't want to see Brock win. Not sure if I care about anyone else to "not" want them to win honestly.
> 
> Really I want to see Finn return or Joe enter, and Miz use Daniel Bryan's theme before his entrance. That's been hyped up so much that I desperately want to see it.


Miz coming out to Daniel Bryan's music would make it a 10/10 show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Jericho, Miz, or Sami.



Damn I forget that if Sami wins and KO wins the feud that will last forever would main event Mania 

I'm adding Sami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ugh. If Goldberg wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Crowd gonna boo when Brock eliminates Goldie and then he does it to Brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Corey just announced he's leaving nxt and Nigel taking his spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Can we have just one Nigel and Bryan stare down in a WWE ring?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Is that Rukia wearing that DIY merch?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

can't wait for main event themes


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2017)

Predictions:

Nia Jax
Cesaro and Sheamus
Team Alexa
Neville
Charlotte
Reigns
Cena
Taker

Those are my picks to win their respective matches

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cant wait for Joe's Rumble appearance tomorrow


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

If Roode wins tonight, does Nakamura make his main roster debut in the Rumble?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

What does Rukia look like?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What does Rukia look like?


A Velociraptor. Duh. Its in the avatar.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Time to order some pizza and enjoy the Takeover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

This was a tougher sell out than usual for NXT and yet it was still more than the highest recorded attendance figure for TNA and ROH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This was a tougher sell out than usual for NXT and yet it was still more than the highest recorded attendance figure for TNA and ROH.


why was it a tougher sell out? This card looks kinda good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Man like Dillinger should have been in the RR match as the #10 entrant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

guess I'm gonna find out what is the hype about Tye


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

10


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Should be a decent match. Expecting Young to win after some SAnitY shenanigans


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why was it a tougher sell out? This card looks kinda good.



Combination of things but chief amongst them is that Bobby Roode isn't a draw and the NXT brand has diminishing returns. 

I mean I'm into the Tye Dillinger story but it's not lost on me that him and Eric Young are both 35+ which is kind of symbolic of the problems with the brand.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

any stream links?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> any stream links?



Link removed

Damn reddit lied, sorry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Combination of things but chief amongst them is that Bobby Roode isn't a draw and the NXT brand has diminishing returns.
> 
> I mean I'm into the Tye Dillinger story but it's not lost on me that him and Eric Young are both 35+ which is kind of symbolic of the problems with the brand.


but I thought Bobby Roode was over . Or is it just his entrance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Smackdown needs a solid face midcarder. Should call up Tye tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Eric young>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but I thought Bobby Roode was over . Or is it just his entrance?



The latter for the most part. I mean he's really not that bad but I know people who think this is Nakamura vs a theme song.

Truth be told I actually like Almas better as a heel than Roode but again he's doing some good promo work. He's just not an engaging storyteller in the ring.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Smackdown needs a solid face midcarder. Should call up Tye tbh.



Yea man this guy is 35 let's get him on the main roster and give these heels some lovable pin eaters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> any stream links?


Link removed


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Tye Dillinger has some really good striking sequences in his matches that go back and forth that lead to his hope spots. It really adds to his matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Great fucking sequence by Dillinger and EY. Never thought I'd pop for a fucking irish whip before but that was some good work by Dillinger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

This some heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

dammit I missed the match. Damn sucky streaming


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

That was a good match. Will help get SAnitY more heat and Tye looked good despite the loss. Was essentially a 3v1 and he nearly won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool finish. Good match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Good match man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Yup. Samoa Joe going to be in the Royal Rumble 100%.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yup. Samoa Joe going to be in the Royal Rumble 100%.



Samoa Joe for Elimination Chamber


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Joe will be #17 in the Rumble

does Strong have a new theme?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yup. Samoa Joe going to be in the Royal Rumble 100%.


Whew I was nervous since I picked him to win the Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Nobody seems to care about this match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody seems to care about this match



I hear Roddy chants and the crowd seems to go for the high spots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

I want dominos pizza


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I hear Roddy chants and the crowd seems to go for the high spots


Yeah just heard them now. Guess the match's picking up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Problem is Roddy looks like a CAW template. Great worker tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

I want Cien to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Match has defo picked up now. Been pretty good so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn that was dope


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Good ending sequence. I like Strong but I do agree he could spice up his ring attire a bit to look less generic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good ending sequence. I like Strong but I do agree he could spice up his ring attire a bit to look less generic.



Generic entrance theme as well


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

That was a stiff ass match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

The problem with Almas is that he probably needs a manager because he doesn't speak english. His heel mannerisms are top notch. Corey was low key setting the stage for Los Ingobernables WWE with some of that tranquilo commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Why did Percy retire? He was a great wrestler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Rodrick strong good in the ring but dude bland as fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Why did Percy retire? He was a great wrestler.


He need to retire from commentary


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

I fuck with aop probably just because they look like me


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

I think all the momentum here is for Authors of Pain to win but the injury to Shane Thorne means that NXT is really thin at face in tag teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

whelp being honest , a casual sees this and they think they're part of the Shield


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I fuck with aop probably just because they look like me



I like their power spots but I think you didn't like their finisher. I kind of agree.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Gargano is low key one of the best baby face workers in the entire company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp being honest , a casual sees this and they think they're part of the Shield


They're not even wearing riot gear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're not even wearing riot gear.



but they've worn swat gear before too. 

Plus I said a casual I'm not saying they are


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

DIY BEST TAG TEAM IN WWE THIS LIT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Plus I'm not complaining the Authors of Pain look bad ass


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but they've worn swat gear before too.
> 
> Plus I said a casual I'm not saying they are


But they ain't wearin any right now. They look nothing like the Shield here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

AOP have way more in common with the Road Warriors than the Shield. Ellering is the manager of a hossy tag team of guys who do power spots and don't sell that much. Only difference is those guys cut bad 80s promos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

AOP should go shirtless tbh. They need to look like European hooligans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Authors of pain green af


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> But they ain't wearin any right now. They look nothing like the Shield here.



I don't know what to tell you man. To me it's clearly visible but if it's not to anyone else than that's how it is . Plus as I said , to casuals in WWE only land they'd say what I said. I like these dudes so I have no complaints about their gear. 



SoulTaker said:


> AOP have way more in common with the Road Warriors than the Shield. Ellering is the manager of a hossy tag team of guys who do power spots and don't sell that much. Only difference is those guys cut bad 80s promos.



No I meant the gear not the attitude.  I get that they're different in the aspect of having a more power based team than balanced team.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Tag Match is Very Lit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ciampa soloing wtf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Rukia collecting a bunch of dumb questions to ask in hisind at this moment


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow that shit was stiff


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

DIY on some 2017 Rockers shit with the slingshot double spear


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Match lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow wtf why isn't that AOP's finisher

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn. He kicked out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ciampa's skull veins freak me out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

This tag team psychology holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

what the hell was that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

That was a great match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Author's of Pain's finisher succs. rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

wow Authors of Pain getting elevated


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Author's of Pain's finisher succs. rofl



Power Neckbreaker Bomb looked better


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

They debuted 2 new moves that should easily be their finishers


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Power Neckbreaker Bomb looked better


That should be their finisher honestly.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2017)

DIY don't know how to put on a bad match. 

I'm a big fan of Authors of Pain. They are going to be a force right away on the main roster. They're not lumbering brutes, they are pretty versatile and look powerful and explosive AF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh shit Rollins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy shit. Seth.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2017)

Surprise Seth Rollins hunting Triple H? Nice.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2017)

Seth fucking Rollins!


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2017)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

This is how you make a bullshit angle lit in an instant

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

That's pretty fucking cool. Seth's on NXT


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2017)

SO FUCKING LIT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

But this is IRL Trips. He's face.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Holy Shit Rollins


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> But this is IRL Trips. He's face.



Uncle Paul is turning heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

That was a nice tease but it would have been cooler if HHH gave Rollins a match today


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Wait................... Rollins has nothing going on 

In b4 he helps Romang win title by stopping Jericho from helping


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Asuke getting pissed off and demanding all 3 of these girls in a match was bad ass

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

No lie been looking forward to this Women's Title Match the most. Legitimately can't call it. Everyone in it has an equal chance to win it. Also this hype video for it is hype AF.
Hoping my girl Cross can win it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

This theme is awful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No lie been looking forward to this Women's Title Match the most. Legitimately can't call it. Everyone in it has an equal chance to win it. Also this hype video for it is hype AF.
> Hoping my girl Cross can win it.



I think that they're building toward Asuka/Ember Moon but they messed up and didn't give proper credence to how great Nikki Cross was going to be. She's amazing at this character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Ugh I'm a sucker for thighs and these ladies have them


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Asuka's theme>

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

man seth showing up and stopping the show was lit. That's what I'm talking about, stuff like that takes a feud a long way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Asuka's theme>



Honestly it's up there with Nakamura's theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> man seth showing up and stopping the show was lit. That's what I'm talking about, stuff like that takes a feud a long way.


Feud was floundering before that but now it feels lit again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Why every black dude on commentary trash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Which is Peyton Royce and Billy Kay?  The one with Purple Hair or the Dark Hair


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Which is Peyton Royce and Billy Kay?  The one with Purple Hair or the Dark Hair


I think Billy is Dark hair and Peyton is Purple hair

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Honestly think Asuka will have better matches with Nikki Cross and Ember Moon than she had with Bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Asuka is bae


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow holy fuck that spot was crazy


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why every black dude on commentary trash


Percy is cool imo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Man Asuka needs to be at Mania one day. She has such a presence and her wrestling is so good 

Plus she's waifu fo lyfu


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Billy is Dark hair and Peyton is Purple hair


I prefer the dark haired one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Royce corpsing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Which is Peyton Royce and Billy Kay?  The one with Purple Hair or the Dark Hair


Peyton has purple hair. Billie has the dark hair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> I prefer the dark haired one



Agreed dude 



Hey ST has Billy Kay improved this past year?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

I wanna suck on asuka titties for hours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Cross is DEAAAD!! OH MAH GAWD! - Joey Styles 2017

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Come on Asuka. Channel your inner solo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok hear me out here. If Kay and Royce agreed on one winner, why doesn't one just let the other pin them?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Ok here me out here. If Kay and Royce agreed on one winner, why doesn't one just let the other pin them?


Was just about to ask this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Dumb heels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Asuka still solo queen. Felt the match could have gone on longer tbh. Needed more Asuka/Cross time. Their 1v1 match should be great.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

That match felt kinda lackluster tbh. Asuka can only carry Royce & Kay so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey ST has Billy Kay improved this past year?



She's good for NXT but I think she'd be a waste on the main roster


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2017)

The 4 women in this match:

Rank them in order you would bang


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Kuya said:


> The 4 women in this match:
> 
> Rank them in order you would bang


Asuka>Kay>=Cross>Royce


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> She's good for NXT but I think she'd be a waste on the main roster



Shame. I kinda like Billy , was hoping she could get better so maybe she can add some depth to the women's division on Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

1. Royce
2. Asuka
3. Kay
99. Sanity girl

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Empress of Tomorrow > Queen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Kuya said:


> The 4 women in this match:
> 
> Rank them in order you would bang



Asuka, Billy, Peyton , Nikki .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 1. Royce
> 2. Asuka
> 3. Kay
> 99. Sanity girl


don't hate on sanity girl like that


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 1. Royce
> 2. Asuka
> 3. Kay
> 99. Sanity girl




Wrong wrong wrong wrong

If asuka not number 1 it's a shit list

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't hate on sanity girl like that


Yo see her teeth? you want that around your cock?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

1. Asuka


Would wife as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yo see her teeth? you want that around your cock?


 
obviously just bang her from the other holes and use a bag over her head

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Agreed dude


Good Man


WhatADrag said:


> I wanna suck on asuka titties for hours


Join the Club


Kuya said:


> The 4 women in this match:
> 
> Rank them in order you would bang


1) Asuka
2) Bille Kay
3) Nikki Cross
4) Peyton Royce


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Bobby Roode reminds me of Shooter McGavin from Happy Gilmore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Asuka is a Otaku Waifu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ho train - Glorious edition

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Glorious theme is too good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Ho train - Glorious edition


HOELIOUS!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glorious theme is too good



It's just... Glorious!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

Toronto was better entrance for Roode.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Imma guess the budget was lower for this Takeover


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's just... Glorious!


Indeed it is. 

I like using it whenever I'm right about something.

Family and friends have then proceeded to bury my thoughts


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura entrance lit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Legend said:


> Imma guess the budget was lower for this Takeover



It all went to Seth Rollins and the hoes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura entrance lit


As always


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

Godsuke Nakamura


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Wish I could be as Glorious as this dude:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Everytime you put Nakamura in front of these crowds the fucking reaction is just money


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Swagsuke Refuses to be outshined


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

5 stars


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Having two amazing entrances in a row like this must be illegal. Think if these two ever faced off at Wrestlemania, it'd kill WWE's budget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wish I could be as Glorious as this dude:



They look like they need a trip to Space Mountain, WOOOOO!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura's Mania entrance. Stop making me wait WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Crowd reaction is fucking crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

I can imagine a Shinsuke entrance at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Entrances lit AF. Crowd lit AF. This is going to be lit AF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going with Nakamura winning this. He's still gonna be around NXT so he probably will hold on to the belt. 

bobby on the other hand probably will be chasing him for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura dusting off the worker boots


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

imagine a Nakamura/CM Punk feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Didn't know naka could move like that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

one day  an opponent will realize to go after Nakamura's knees


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

roode playing possum


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Smart play by Roode right there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Smooth as silk.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Post your predictions for a chance to win a prize.



Will post them tomorrow. Totally forgot Takeover was on tonight and don't wanna bonk the current discussion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow this is Nakamura's best match in ages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

that sequence!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Well guess now a certain someone can attack a certain person's knees


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool story these two guys are telling in the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

this seems legit,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

dat selling by Naka


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

LIT. AS. FUCK.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

HE KICKED OUT!?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2017)

jesus christ!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2017)

This is a pretty crazy angle wow wtf


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura selling like a boss


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

NXT IS GLORIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

that kick out was truly glorious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Fuck. they even got Albert out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Great Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Bobby!! 

Well guess rematch in next Takeover


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Takeover delivered. Only grip would be the Women's Match was a bit short but even then I agree with how it was booked. Glorious PPV. Hope this a prelude to how good Royal Rumble will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

That was really good. Now NXT can truly be glorious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura will be chasing Roode. So HEWLY SHIT JOE is in for Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Pretty good Take over . Now onto the Royal Rumble


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty good Take over . Now onto the *PartTimer* Rumble



Fixed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Royal Rumble NEEDS to be good AF if it wants to top Takeover. I think it will though.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Having two amazing entrances in a row like this must be illegal. Think if these two ever faced off at Wrestlemania, it'd kill WWE's budget.



I'd pay just to watch the entrances.  But the match itself was one of very high quality.  Likelyhood of Vince meddling making Royal Rumble not even half as good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Royal Rumble NEEDS to be good AF if it wants to top Takeover. I think it will though.



AJ vs. Cena

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Drink It in MANNNNNNNNNNNNN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2017)

Nakamura loses at the Mania Takeover and debuts the Raw after Mania

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Fixed



Don't worry dude. The won't have the part timers win the rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't worry dude. The won't have the part timers win the rumble.


When Lesnar, Goldberg, and Taker are the final 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When Lesnar, Goldberg, and Taker are the final 3



Roman music hits


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When Lesnar, Goldberg, and Taker are the final 3


Its 2003.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When Lesnar, Goldberg, and Taker are the final 3



I'll laugh because Brock gonna demand even more money, Goldberg gets more exposed, and Taker shows he can't have a title reign without needing oxygen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drink It in MANNNNNNNNNNNNN


The crowd was behind Nakamura.  But they also liked Roode.  And I think they were willing to accept the ending since Nakamura was so protected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Wolfgang and Tyler Bate both won dark matches.  Tyler's match was really good.  And Ember beat Aliyah in another good match.  Short, but I enjoyed it.  They shook hands after the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

welp im ready to be pissed tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

How did the crowd sound on tv?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought Nakamura took a scary bump during the match when Roode basically flung him off the top rope.  From my vantage point it was scary anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

I also see an interesting conversation about the women from the match tonight.  The order I would bang:

Peyton Royce
Billie Kay
Asuka
Nikki Cross


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2017)

Peyton and kay look like d lister brazzers or blacked girls

Asuka>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Peyton and kay look like d lister brazzers or blacked girls
> 
> Asuka>>>>>>>>>>>


loooool they do look like some weak ass version of Blacked girls.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

Peyton is gorgeous dude.  Come on man!  Look again!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2017)

The Sanity entrance is cool asf in person.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

JBL keepin it real. Not even tryin to hide it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> JBL keepin it real. Not even tryin to hide it.



nice new avatar sig combo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Asuka > rest


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nice new avatar sig combo


Thanks. I never had a Jet avy so now was time and as for Faye...well I wanted a sig that shows off her jiggle.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

Ah a not so glorious moment. Too bad some of those Heat and Velocitys ain't up on the network.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

'Show's called takeover right? Well I'm taking this bitch over!'

Starting to feel like if Seth was booked right he could be a big baby face

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Im just gonna go in Rumble and have fun. Hopefully wrestlemania card is strong


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Let's just start the Vince needs to step down posts now so we got a full work out in when the Rumble starts because he's getting it from me if a part timer/Orton/Strowman wins. So im ready.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

What do you guys think about the NXT takeover? 
Personally it was dope, really great. NXT's roster sure isn't as great as before but they still put on good , very good shows. 
PS: I like the fact that they are expending the Seth/hunter "rivalry" out of the main roster, because it would feel weird if they want to rape each other in the main roster and then be friendo friends at NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Booker t eliminated sandman in like 20 seconds lmao


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus vs. *Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson* (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks vs. *Nia Jax
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella* vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya
> Rich Swann vs. *Neville* (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

I also think Randy is gonna win. A cena/Randy at mania? I mean we have seen it over and over but it brings back some good memories. Their rivalry was great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I saw someone predicted the first match of the show would be Kevin Owens against Roman Reigns.  And I agree that would be a good way to start the show.  The crowd is instantly into things.  And the result of the match is allowed to fester for a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Ive just watched like 3 or 4 rumbles in a row.

Hbk eliminates Shelton in everyone one of em


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I saw someone predicted the first match of the show would be Kevin Owens against Roman Reigns.  And I agree that would be a good way to start the show.  The crowd is instantly into things.  And the result of the match is allowed to fester for a while.



Too early for that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ive just watched like 3 or 4 rumbles in a row.
> 
> Hbk eliminates Shelton in everyone one of em


Hey I'm up for a rumble right now tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ive just watched like 3 or 4 rumbles in a row.
> 
> Hbk eliminates Shelton in everyone one of em


Is Shelton still a possible surprise entrant?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Meet and Greet @ cricket wireless with Sasha Banks in an hour and a half.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ive just watched like 3 or 4 rumbles in a row.
> 
> Hbk eliminates Shelton in everyone one of em


 damn


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Shelton still a possible surprise entrant?


I want to believe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

pat pat said:


> What do you guys think about the NXT takeover?
> Personally it was dope, really great. NXT's roster sure isn't as great as before but they still put on good , very good shows.
> PS: I like the fact that they are expending the Seth/hunter "rivalry" out of the main roster, because it would feel weird if they want to rape each other in the main roster and then be friendo friends at NXT.


The show definitely outperformed the card.  The NXT ranks are sort of depleted right now.  And the people that are good and are ready for the main roster are too important to NXT to leave.

So I think they need to change up their model a little.  People floundering on the main roster should be shipped to NXT for a spell; give them a chance to reconnect with the audience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Shelton still a possible surprise entrant?


Last time I heard Shelton wasn't under contract


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The show definitely outperformed the card.  The NXT ranks are sort of depleted right now.  And the people that are good and are ready for the main roster are too important to NXT to leave.
> 
> So I think they need to change up their model a little.  *People floundering on the main roster should be shipped to NXT *for a spell; give them a chance to reconnect with the audience.


Exactly , that's also what I think, it could no only help them bi also help the NXT show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Finals are set!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I also think Randy is gonna win. A cena/Randy at mania? I mean we have seen it over and over but it brings back some good memories. Their rivalry was great.


If Randy wins the Rumble it'll be Bray that'll be champion. Those two's feud will culminate at Mania. The question is under what circumstances.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

I don't know.  I don't want to make any definitive claims about Wrestlemania yet.  Wouldn't it be interesting if they decided to actually make Randy loyal to Bray?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> I don't know.  I don't want to make any definitive claims about Wrestlemania yet.  Wouldn't it be interesting if they decided to actually make Randy loyal to Bray?


It'd be surprising but then it'd leave the question of what the two would actually do at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Randy could debut some Wyatt gear?  As for the matches, I don't know.  Orton/Styles and Cena/Wyatt?  Or Orton/Cena and Styles/Wyatt.  Or Corbin/Orton.  There are some things they could do.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> *Cesaro and Sheamus* vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> *Sasha Banks* vs. Nia Jax
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. *Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya *
> Rich Swann vs. *Neville* (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...



that styles/cena match is a bit tough for me cause they really could go either way without complaint. the latter is 0-2 in this feud right now tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

You know.  A week ago when I picked Orton.  It was a pretty bold pick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Okay, here are my picks for the Royal Rumble:



kurisu said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus vs. *Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson* (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks vs.* Nia Jax
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella *vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya
> Rich Swann vs.* Neville* (Cruiserweight Championship)*
> ...


The two world title matches will definitely impact the Rumble.  I'm looking forward to breaking down how they impacted the rumble when the show is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Your bold pick turned into a rumor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I concede that four title changes this close to Wrestlemania is extreme.  And it makes WWE seem clueless booking wise.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

ted. said:


> Your bold pick turned into a rumor


I like the idea of Owens or Styles losing the title but bouncing right back to win the Rumble later on in the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Just out of curiosity has that ever happened before? it would be kind of boss if it did happen tonight and it would instantly elevate it above the last RR regardless of if the rest is equally shitty


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't know.  I can't remember if it has or not.  But I think it would definitely be cool.  Probably works better if it is AJ since his booking has been so much better than Kevin's.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

True. with kevin it'd just look like he's being setup to take an L on the granadest stage of them all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> *Cesaro and Sheamus* vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks vs. *Nia Jax*
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. *Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya *
> Rich Swann vs.* Neville *(Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Reasoning_ 



I'll probably regret not picking Orton or Oldberg but I think the swerve is that Bray gets the title shot here then Orton wins at EC as opposed to the other way around. Especially if you want to swerve the betting odds and you need a superlative to book Bray as an equal to Randy at Mania, so Royal Rumble winner, and all the destiny type stuff they do for these guys. I don't think Bray is defending the title at Mania I think he challenges for it and that Survivor Series was the start of this story. 

That said I think that if it's Taker/Reigns then it doesn't need the title either and you can actually set that up in the Rumble. Jericho/Owens probably needs the title more but they can bide their time till Fastlane and make a switch if it's necessary. You could even do the Finn/Jericho/Owens triple threat match at Mania since you presumably would use the title to enhance that match and use it to create an attraction i.e. Balor's Mania entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Let's just start the Vince needs to step down posts now so we got a full work out in when the Rumble starts because he's getting it from me if a part timer/Orton/Strowman wins. So im ready.



I don't think Strowman would be a bad rumble win. Guy has been built up properly from last I saw him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I think booking a monster to win kills the crowd.  The UT might be an exception, but he's also a part timer now.  I personally won't be excited if he wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Strowman is 33 and has been wrestling for 3 years with the only training he's ever gotten being from the PC which even WWE knows is ass at turning out recruits. Him winning the Rumble is just going to result in negative pushback and a microscope that's only going to negatively affect him before he gets to the worker's prime. 

It would be a WWE move to give him the win though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think booking a monster to win kills the crowd.  The UT might be an exception, but he's also a part timer now.  I personally won't be excited if he wins.



I mean I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Strowman is 33 and has been wrestling for 3 years with the only training he's ever gotten being from the PC which even WWE knows is ass at turning out recruits. Him winning the Rumble is just going to result in negative pushback and a microscope that's only going to negatively affect him before he gets to the worker's prime.
> 
> It would be a WWE move to give him the win though.




True 

I don't know I was kinda growing on Strowman. Do you think he'll at least be able to be serviceable enough to have one title reign or two this year?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True
> 
> I don't know I was kinda growing on Strowman. Do you think he'll at least be able to be serviceable enough to have one title reign or two this year?



I honestly think he'd make a great champion in another 2 years and would give him the Diesel push because by then you'd sync his push up with where his work rate would probably be adequate, or even deserving. He's really a great athlete but the thing is that he needs to get this on the job training. Like there are some Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid spots that Strowman runs through on house shows that really show that he's probably a better worker than Vince allows.

They could put the title on him now even but the thing is that it's them blowing their wad too soon and basically giving him the Ryback push without him being as over as Ryback was before him and Punk killed each others momentum.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I honestly think he'd make a great champion in another 2 years and would give him the Diesel push because by then you'd sync his push up with where his work rate would probably be adequate, or even deserving. He's really a great athlete but the thing is that he needs to get this on the job training. Like there are some Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid spots that Strowman runs through on house shows that really show that he's probably a better worker than Vince allows.
> 
> They could put the title on him now even but the thing is that it's them blowing their wad too soon and basically giving him the Ryback push without him being as over as Ryback was before him and Punk killed each others momentum.



That sounds kinda awesome actually. I suppose I could wait for him to get himself better by 19


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Honestly I'm curious if Chris Hero pops up for tonight's Rumble, he's in Texas because he just worked his last match for Evolve who WWE is trying to get out of their Floslam deal. He can be a surprise entrant and still go down to NXT as Kassius Ohno or make an appearance here as Chris Hero.

I mean seeing as how no one really knows for sure if Hero is going to feud with Nakamura. I mean he's a better heel than he is as a babyface but maybe HHH feels differently and Nakamura is on his Samoa Joe path where they keep him off and really do have him come out during the post Mania shows. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> That sounds kinda awesome actually. I suppose I could wait for him to get himself better by 19



I doubt Vince can though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Universal title betting odds_ 



Interestingly, Kevin Owens has become a heavy favorite to retain.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I think as far as matches go.  Strowman has a ceiling.  Like I'm sure I'm not the only person that has noticed Corbin's improvement.  I don't expect Strowman to ever be as good in the ring as current Corbin.  He can be a better monster character.  But he will never put on matches of the same caliber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I'm curious if Chris Hero pops up for tonight's Rumble, he's in Texas because he just worked his last match for Evolve who WWE is trying to get out of their Floslam deal. He can be a surprise entrant and still go down to NXT as Kassius Ohno or make an appearance here as Chris Hero.
> 
> I mean seeing as how no one really knows for sure if Hero is going to feud with Nakamura. I mean he's a better heel than he is as a babyface but maybe HHH feels differently and Nakamura is on his Samoa Joe path where they keep him off and really do have him come out during the post Mania shows.
> 
> ...




Vince should. The pay off would be pretty good if he can just wait a bit more. Plus he needs to learn from the Reigns fiasco already.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

If Owens does beat Roman.  I think Roman will be in the Rumble (mainly as a troll to the fans).  He would be eliminated and lose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think as far as matches go.  Strowman has a ceiling.  Like I'm sure I'm not the only person that has noticed Corbin's improvement.  I don't expect Strowman to ever be as good in the ring as current Corbin.  He can be a better monster character.  But he will never put on matches of the same caliber.



Corbin is more of a natural performer than Strowman. He seems to understand the Shakespearean aspects of wrestling more than Braun Strowman and has been asked to wrestle way more styles than Strowman. He does things between moves that adds to the tension of matches, this isn't something that Braun has put together yet. Corbin also got more NXT reps. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince should. The pay off would be pretty good if he can just wait a bit more. Plus he needs to learn from the Reigns fiasco already.



I doubt he views it as a fiasco because he can tell himself record revenues=he's doing something right


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I doubt he views it as a fiasco because he can tell himself record revenues=he's doing something right



So he's gonna ignore the fact he is using part timers ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So he's gonna ignore the fact he is using part timers ?




Listening to Something to Wrestle with Bruce Pritchard podcast and one of the things he said is that the company did the same business with Bret at the top as it would have with Lex Luger. That they didn't take the belt off of Bret because of business, they said it remained flat with him but they wanted to a HR instead of a line drive hitter.  The crowd was behind Bret but it didn't make a difference to the overall bottom line.

I think the cost of the part timers relative to the actual gates and merchandising from their licensing is inconsequential to the bottom line of the company as a whole. Of the 600 million in revenue they grossed in the last recorded year you have to think that the part timers eat up how much of that in comparison to what they bring in. So Brock made 6 million dollars in 2015 and made presumably the same amount or close to. So Brock gets 1 percent of the companies revenue for the year when they market and brand him to make in excess of that.

So yeah as a business executive I'm not sure he sees it the same way we do and I'd say it's pretty much a certainty given the fact that Roman is still a face and he refuses to create an actual crop of babyface stars by casting Roman as the heel he was quite simply born to play. There is no one on this roster who the crowd would not cheer on against Roman if he was clearly positioned as the Corporate Champion.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Listening to Something to Wrestle with Bruce Pritchard podcast and one of the things he said is that the company did the same business with Bret at the top as it would have with Lex Luger. That they didn't take the belt off of Bret because of business, they said it remained flat with him but they wanted to a HR instead of a line drive hitter.  The crowd was behind Bret but it didn't make a difference to the overall bottom line.
> 
> I think the cost of the part timers relative to the actual gates and merchandising from their licensing is inconsequential to the bottom line of the company as a whole. Of the 600 million in revenue they grossed in the last recorded year you have to think that the part timers eat up how much of that in comparison to what they bring in. So Brock made 6 million dollars in 2015 and made presumably the same amount or close to. So Brock gets 1 percent of the companies revenue for the year when they market and brand him to make in excess of that.
> 
> So yeah as a business executive I'm not sure he sees it the same way we do and I'd say it's pretty much a certainty given the fact that Roman is still a face and he refuses to create an actual crop of babyface stars by casting Roman as the heel he was quite simply born to play. There is no one on this roster who the crowd would not cheer on against Roman if he was clearly positioned as the Corporate Champion.



Makes perfect sense really.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy shit they're saying 2000 people showed up for Sasha's signing. Not sure if this is 100% accurate but that's one of the crazier signing crowds in recent memory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy shit they're saying 2000 people showed up for Sasha's signing. Not sure if this is 100% accurate but that's one of the crazier signing crowds in recent memory.


I thought about going, but was scared off by the large crowd preparing to go in front of my hotel.  I thought it would be too crowded.  And Vince doesn't like Sasha.  Out of touch old fool.  

I'm at Tony Roma's on the river walk right now.  And it pretty crazy down here.  Apparently a PAX convention is also in town.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Two hours until doors open.  I'm floor level tonight.  Hyped!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

In the event that the Undertaker wins, I want to be on the record with this opinion:

We were foolish to think anyone else could win!  The Undertakers health isn't very good.  I'm not sure he can take the bump of being tossed from the ring!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

You all think Nia Jax is going to be a surprise entrant in the Rumble?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> You all think Nia Jax is going to be a surprise entrant in the Rumble?


I read a prediction that had her eliminating the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is Peyton Royce?

Fantastic looking Widows Peak she landed btw!


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Shelton is still coming back but is still healing

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

@Gibbs Sometimes your contributions appear to be random.  But I want you to know.  More often than not... I really appreciate them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> You all think Nia Jax is going to be a surprise entrant in the Rumble?



Not while Mattel has Vince by the balls with the "No man shall touch a woman even if she blatantly assaults and insults them over and over." which incidentally keeps Steph safe from anything close to a comeuppance.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not while Mattel has Vince by the balls with the "No man shall touch a woman even if she blatantly assaults and insults them over and over." which incidentally keeps Steph safe from anything close to a comeuppance.


Beth Phoenix was in a rumble match,

Also:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm walking to the Alamodome now.  I need something to wake me up.  All I have been doing this weekend is drinking beer.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Beth Phoenix was in a rumble match,



That was BEFORE the Mattel deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I have told a few people wearing New Day gear that New Day sucks.  I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I just walked by the pre-show desk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Raising the Wrestlemania sign is interfering with my ability to get to my seat.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

So is there going to be any take a shots for royal rumble cliches this year?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Jobbers will enter the rumble.  Titus, Hawkins, Ellsworth, maybe even Gillberg?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

I know she's terrible, but damn is she hot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Anytime Booker talks about Bayley it's pretty awful. I guess it accomplishes the goal of sympathy but considering that she's probably going to lose it doesn't help.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Was not expecting kickoff matches already, completely caught me by surprise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Wish she never got suspended.



Alexa Bliss probably has her spot though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

*Am gonna quote all the predictions, please tell me if I missed any *

@SoulTaker @God Movement @Raiden @Shirker @Rukia @Saf @Gibbs @WhatADrag @LordPerucho @TerminaTHOR @Kyu @Dean Ambrose @ted. @Flow @Lord Trollbias @Seto Kaiba @Palm Siberia @Ae @Sauce @Azeruth @Legend @Kuya @Kenju @pat pat




Lord Trollbias said:


> Nia Jax def. Sasha Banks
> Anderson and Gallows def. Cesaro and Sheamus
> Becky Lynch, Naomi, and Nikki Bella def. Natalya, Alexa Bliss and Mickie James
> Neville def. Rich Swann
> ...





Seto Kaiba said:


> .





Gibbs said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus vs. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
> Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella vs. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya
> Rich Swann vs. Neville (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...





Dean Ambrose said:


> Sorry to quote so much but just wanting to be clear on my choices
> 
> Winners: Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson
> Sasha  Banks by DQ
> ...





Azeruth said:


> Cesaro and Sheamus def. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (Raw Tag Team Championships)
> Sasha Banks def. Nia Jax
> Alexa Bliss, Mickie James and Natalya def. Becky Lynch, Naomi and Nikki Bella
> Neville def. Rich Swann (Cruiserweight Championship)
> ...





TerminaTHOR said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Nia Jax
> Cesaro and Sheamus
> ...





God Movement said:


> .





ted. said:


> that styles/cena match is a bit tough for me cause they really could go either way without complaint. the latter is 0-2 in this feud right now tho





Rukia said:


> Okay, here are my picks for the Royal Rumble:
> 
> The two world title matches will definitely impact the Rumble.  I'm looking forward to breaking down how they impacted the rumble when the show is over.





SoulTaker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reasoning_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I'll also think of a tie breaker later.  *

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have told a few people wearing New Day gear that New Day sucks.  I just couldn't resist.


They should have shoved those unicorn horns up your ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Alexa's butt tho.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

@kurisu is it too late?

*Winners*
Alexa  Mickie, and Natalya
Nia Jax
Gallows and Anderson
Rich Swann
Bayley
Kevin Owens
AJ Styles
RR: Samoa Joe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Alexa's butt tho.



The hard camera amirite?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Alexa Bliss probably has her spot though



I like Bliss. But Eva's gimmick was really going places. a shame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> @kurisu is it too late?
> 
> *Winners*
> Alexa  Mickie, and Natalya
> ...



I'll allow it. 



SoulTaker said:


> The hard camera amirite?



bruh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I like Bliss. But Eva's gimmick was really going places. a shame.



Honky Tonk Man of the women's division


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't tell if it's my PS3 or the WWE Network itself but these random quality drops are super irritating. Was happening last night during Takeover too, but these have been more frequent. 3-4 drops in this match alone.

Edit: 0-1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Naomi finally getting a shot, that's neat. Too bad Alexa got pinned.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Naomi really had an impressive showing in that match.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'll allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> bruh



I've updated mine too.



SoulTaker said:


> Honky Tonk Man of the women's division



Reachhhhh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Smackdown women given the shaft again though.  No one is here yet.  50-60% of the stadium is still empty.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Jojo's booty looks tremendous in person.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

@Ae is the only person to vote for AJ and Swann.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Cole boo'd out of the arena.  Graves cheered.

King mentions Isaac Yankem


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

It started?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Wish someone mentioned me....


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Going to miss the tag match because I'll be eating dinner.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

rewatching the Smackdown match, and boy Mickie looks great.


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't even know why I picked Gallows/Anderson


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Wish someone mentioned that it had started. thanks....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn. That was a hard brogue kick to the ref.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

I really think Sheamus is done as a main event project. Maybe in 2-3 years when he's considered a veteran. Something akin to JBL's run.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Anderson and Gallows winning things.  Club has World Title and Raw Tag Team now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> I don't even know why I picked Gallows/Anderson


Because we are brilliant.  We know wrestling!


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I really think Sheamus is done as a main event project. Maybe in 2-3 years when he's considered a veteran. Something akin to JBL's run.


Yeah, I don't think Sheamus will ever recover.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

So far so good for my predictions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't know how it sounded on tv.  But the Club had their share of fans in the crowd.  I was certainly cheering for them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Network stream is taking the piss


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Easy so far dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So far so good for my predictions.


easy so far dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So far so good for my predictions.


easy so far dude.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

I see Gallows and Anderson won, but did they win the titles or was it via DQ?

Edit: 0-2 I believe.
Edit 2: Looks like they won them, good.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Any stream links?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone not wanting to wife Renee is crazy.  Deano is a lucky bloke. 



Azeruth said:


> I see Gallows and Anderson won, but did they win the titles or was it via DQ?



New champs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Anyone not wanting to wife Renee is crazy.  Deano is a lucky bloke.
> 
> 
> 
> New champs.


Good, hopefully they'll get a decent run with them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Did he just call OldBerg and B0rk dinosaurs?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Just waiting for the world to burn if Cena and BABYGURL become champions on the same night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Just waiting for the world to burn if Cena and BABYGURL become champions on the same night.



And Oldie wins the rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Sasha Banks draws more to her autograph signings than ROH does for Final Battle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Kong >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jax

Just saiyan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Sasha bumping and selling like mad for Nia


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

0-3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Expected win. Was expecting Sasha to get in more offense but I guess they'll play an injury angle to compensate.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

0-3


i need to keep back in touch with wwe ongoings


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Elmination Chamber 2 weeks away


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sasha bumping and selling like mad for Nia



As expected.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

0-3 on my predictions Can I go 0-? tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Elmination Chamber 2 weeks away



filler ppv confirmed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> And Oldie wins the rumble.



Taker of all the part timers probably has the best chance of winning.

But my money is on BABYGURL's next meal , Stroman to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

why would seth care if he's banned from the rumble?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn. They are just burying Sami on the preshow rn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Did King just bury Sami?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. They are just burying Sami on the preshow rn.



They switched it up at the end and gave his durability/resilience some props as well as saying he probably had a lot of stamina.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Did booker just make a callback to an old styles's tna promo?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They switched it up at the end and gave his durability/resilience some props as well as saying he probably had a lot of stamina.


Yeah. I posted that before the final comments. I don't think Sami will win. But I expect him to be in the Rumble the longest. He's my pick for entrant #1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I did my part to give Nia no reaction. Just sat on my ass silently after her win.

Sorry, she doesn't deserve to be treated like a great heel yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I did my part to give Nia no reaction. Just sat on my ass silently after her win.

Sorry, she doesn't deserve to be treated like a great heel yet.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. I posted that before the final comments. I don't think Sami will win. But I expect him to be in the Rumble the longest. He's my pick for entrant #1



Lots of booking tropes would suggest he's the most likely. I mean structurally in terms of booking the match he's a good pick since you generally want either a sympathetic babyface and/or scrappy heel in the first two spots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

I might have picked cena but in my heart i want to go 0-4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Dat pop for HBK though


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr. Wrestlemania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

HBK looks like he's in pretty good shape. Should have come out of retirement to give us the AJ/HBK dream match, but love he's back in the fold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Was the Michelle McCool in the crowd that shawn just kissed?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Blah should have had Seth come in and take down HBK as a means to get to Triple H while also breaking the ban on being in the arena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

>How can they eliminate the big show?

I dunno, like they do every year?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >How can they eliminate the big show?
> 
> I dunno, like they do every year?



Everyone has eliminated Big Show.  Even Vacant has done it. (Did they ever say Big Show was made official 2000 winner or did that stick with The Rock even after replays in Kafabe?)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm sorry to say this but Neville/Swan or Bayley/Charlotte will be my bathroom break.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

i heard rumors of Rey being there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh god I missed the pre show matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Austin's 96 rumble win >


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Blah should have had Seth come in and take down HBK as a means to get to Triple H while also breaking the ban on being in the arena


Stop thinking of shit that could help make this RR memorable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >How can they eliminate the big show?
> 
> I dunno, like they do every year?



Dude has never won one idk why they act like he's the Goro of WWE on this crazy winning streak


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Taker digging 29 holes is one of the most unintentionally hilarious promos ever


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god I missed the pre show matches


Literally caught the tail end of banks/jax because i was too busy watching ffxv:brotherhood


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Shawn appeared?

Goddamn it I thought show started at 6 pm central


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Taker digging 29 holes is one of the most unintentionally hilarious promos ever



grrrrarubllelee *rolls eyes*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Swann/Neville is my bathroom break then.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'm sorry to say this but Neville/Swan or Bayley/Charlotte will be my bathroom break.


Early bathroom break?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

ted. said:


> Literally caught the tail end of banks/jax because i was too busy watching ffxv:brotherhood



Who won?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Any bets on a super crazy surprise entrance in the rumble?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who won?


Becky/Nikki/Naomi def. Alexa/Mickie/Natalya (Naomi pinned Alexa)
Gallows and Anderson def. Cesaro and Sheamus (new champs)
Nia Jax def. Sasha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who won?


Jax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Becky/Nikki/Naomi def. Alexa/Mickie/Natalya (Naomi pinned Alexa)
> Gallows and Anderson def. Cesaro and Sheamus (new champs)
> Nia Jax def. Sasha



Woo I'm three for three


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose, who do you have for Swann/Neville? You didn't predict that match mate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Dean Ambrose, who do you have for Swann/Neville? You didn't predict that match mate.



Oh snap I pick Neville.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Bayley's butt jiggles a bit too much for someone with a kiddie gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Austin Aries is on pre show?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Austin Aries is on pre show?



He's nursing an eye injury but the plan is to bring him back as a cruiserweight

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

might have been McCool at ringside before


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Expecting a natural selection to seal the deal with all these head shots

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean really hates social media


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Charlotte's selling like her old man

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He's nursing an eye injury but the plan is to bring him back as a cruiserweight



Oh wow .  That would really help the cruiserweight division for sure. 

I like it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte's selling like her old man



+blood


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

charlottes losing this


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Did the girl in the crowd they cut to just go "Fuck"?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He's nursing an eye injury but the plan is to bring him back as a cruiserweight


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

If Bayley could have caught that into a small package that spot would have been nuts


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

16-0 at PPV and she has like what 4 reigns


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

1-3


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

1-3 woooooo


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Im back bitches

Charlotte wins, Bayley wins at mania


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm not going to win any prizes am I?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Good match. 4-0 for tonight. Expecting Charlotte to remain champion until Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Bayley was cheated


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> 16-0 at PPV and she has like what 4 reigns


Do you count the Divas Title reign? I think it'd be 5 if you count it separate. Otherwise yes, this is reign 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Jax vs. Charlotte for Mania?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn 3-1 now


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Asuka would destroy Charlotte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jax vs. Charlotte for Mania?



Reachhhhh


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jax vs. Charlotte for Mania?


Fatal 4 Way. Nia Jax vs Bayley vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh look Charlotte has won again at a ppv.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Do you count the Divas Title reign? I think it'd be 5 if you count it separate. Otherwise yes, this is reign 4.



Depends on how prestigious they can retroactively make that feat look. I mean she's not always going to be the focus but this gives her leeway to basically try to challenge her dad's record. If she gets to like 14 then maybe you count that if they try to count it leading into a tie? It's their canon anyway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Owens-Reigns next? Time for the crowd to get pissed off.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Guess Rukia was right. Reigns is going early.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

Why is Jericho in a cage? And holding a title?
What the fuck did I miss?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jax vs. Charlotte for Mania?



Meltzer says that something big is planned for Sasha but then like doubles back and says that there's going to be a 4 way match at Mania. Honestly think that Sasha/Stephanie has some merit and Smackdown gets shafted come Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Sauce said:


> Why is Jericho in a cage? And holding a title?
> What the fuck did I miss?



He kept interfering so they booked "*person* in a cage" match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Sauce said:


> Why is Jericho in a cage? And holding a title?
> What the fuck did I miss?


BABYGURL vs Steen is a no DQ match and Jericho is in a cage so he can't interfere and Jericho is the US champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Man. There's no way teh gai is losing. His booking has been strong for months.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

WHY THE FUCK IS THE CHAMP OUT FIRST?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Curious if Jericho will randomly drop stuff from the Shark Cage during the match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Man. There's no way teh gai is losing. His booking has been strong for months.



Sheanigans and unless you're going to really pull the trigger on Reigns/Goldberg then you're probably letting Owens keep it to have him transfer it. Balor is also in this equation somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Look at all them cheers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THE CHAMP OUT FIRST?



cuz Roman


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sheanigans and unless you're going to really pull the trigger on Reigns/Goldberg then you're probably letting Owens keep it to have him transfer it. Balor is also in this equation somewhere.



Isn't this no DQ tho? No way Roman losing clean-ish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuck I'm honestly thinking I should have went with Owens for this instead of Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman definitely losing tonight. Like, definitely. As a fan of DA BIG DAWG even I can see that much


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman looks gassed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

@Rukia prolly popping for Roman.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

The big dog, the guy, the fuck outta here


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Jojo's booty in on fleek tonight


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone else here feel that Barron Corbin and Roman Reigns is basically the same character?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman can't catch a break at PPVs with the crowd.

He could do a daniel bryan 5* match and people will still shit on him.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> WHY THE FUCK IS THE CHAMP OUT FIRST?


Since when were you under the impression that owens was the champ and not the offical title bearer for the roman empire?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> Anyone else here feel that Barron Corbin and Roman Reigns is basically the same character?



Yes and in NXT Corbin played the character Roman Reigns should be



kurisu said:


> Isn't this no DQ tho? No way Roman losing clean-ish.



Yeah that's why I think Azeruth is onto something with Jericho doing the drop down spot. I mean they still have Fastlane and Goldberg is booked for that PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Roman can't catch a break at PPVs with the crowd.
> 
> He could do a daniel bryan 5* match and people will still shit on him.



Damage's been done. Wrasslin crowds aren't a forgetful folk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

come on Roman let me go 4-1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho's already in the equation. Yeah, Roman's winning.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

I fucking love Jericho man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

bullshit that's not 50 feet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

so they gonna try super hard to get Roman over by actually having it be a no DQ match


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jericho's already in the equation. Yeah, Roman's winning.


Idk i'm kind of wary thinking even more about azeruth's post. dude could still drop brass knuckles or something during the match closing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

ted. said:


> Idk i'm kind of wary thinking even more about azeruth's post. dude could still drop brass knuckles or something during the match closing



That's still legal though, Owens could have brought the knucks with him and it wouldn't make a difference. But dis WWE booking so I dunno.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

ted. said:


> Idk i'm kind of wary thinking even more about azeruth's post. dude could still drop brass knuckles or something during the match closing



but if he does, Roman can still see it, dodge it and either superman punch or spear


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

This some 90s tier shit with the stream being weak


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

This match is weird. Roman getting in more offense.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

This match is sick


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone got a good stream.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

KO providing the holy shits


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh feck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

This is how you book Owens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

That death trap is still there to be used


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Just got in from a weekend trip. What I miss?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

FUCKING
BRASS
KNUCKLES

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> That's still legal though, Owens could have brought the knucks with him and it wouldn't make a difference. But dis WWE booking so I dunno.


Uh huh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

LMAO SUPERMAN PUNCH BY OWENS looked kinda shitty though. Roman does it well


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

KO with the BOAT GOAT superman punch


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Reigns definitely winning if he kicked out of that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Just got in from a weekend trip. What I miss?


the preshow for the most part. Right now is Reigns vs Owens


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

Owens' Reigns impression.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought KO had it there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Just got in from a weekend trip. What I miss?



Jax, Club, Charlotte, and Team Becky won.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

This match is pretty fucking money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Unless Jericho's dropping a gun, Roman is winning.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Ultraman Punch


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena and AJ will not top this. You heard it here first.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Jax, Club, Charlotte, and Team Becky won.



Yeah, my sis just notified me. Other than the women's tag, I didn't miss much it seems.

 @ Club winning tag gold.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Lemme guess. Spear-to-pop up powebomb counter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

dat stunner by KO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunner's been officially nerfed.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

holy shit stunner


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunner is no longer vital.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

THE STUNNER.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Cena and AJ will not top this. You heard it here first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Stunner is now a set up move.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

KO is dead.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

BABYGURL >>>>>>Steve Austin


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman should have taken the bump


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Owens is dead, folks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Man. Fuck that bump.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

There's still a table set up in the corner and the brass knuckles are still clearly in the ring, they both keep sticking in my mind as "yet to be used" for this match.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

There's always something beautiful about a good powerbomb.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

BRING STONGMAN?!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

This isn't heel like at all


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

BRAUN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Match is lit AF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

brawn vs roman at Mania


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman v Strowman huh


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

I AM THE TABLE!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

that's one way to siph your heat back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

So Strowman vs. Roman for Mania.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

1-4

But the match was great.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

YES!!!

2-3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

My reverse jinx worked.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman v Strowman huh



That will be a trainwreck.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you Braun!!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

If this is vince's plan to get strowman universally cheered during the rumble match then kudos

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

man the fact people are cheering the face losing is pretty damn disturbing. Vince you idiot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

WWE actually managed to shock me. Unreal. Strowman/Reigns at Mania then?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Which means Cena will tie Flair tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm glad Roman won't be jobbing to Taker. Now he can beat Braun at Mania and pad his record.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Guess Strowman's off the winning rumble list


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Vince Movement is 5-0

Man I am betting on his predictions next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho needs to win the rumble now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Braun vs Reigns at Mania confirmed

Reigns helps eliminate Strowman


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Owens is crying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Enzo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Strowman has literally become the biggest babyface on RAW

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So Strowman vs. Roman for Mania.



This puts Undertaker back on the board


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

dat commercial


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

This KFC commercials are just getting worse.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

4-1 for tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are the biggest shills


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

man I'm sad . Now I won't get a prize 


Also can we just get to the rumble already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Would be cool if they did these stat videos for all the major PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

We had a good cheering section for both Charlotte and KO in my area.  Totally drowned out women and children!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

so basically everything on youtube will be used to provide filler time


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

cruiserweight time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Was expecting him to be #1 tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh lord I get the feeling that moment was to show a trade between Smackdown and Raw


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Is the show any good?Just started streaming it and I want to know what I missed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

I PRAY they let Swann and Neville unleash EVERYTHING in this match. It would be so so good if they did. Better than CWC quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Neville has low key been one of the best heels in the entire company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Swann's promo skills are eh


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Neville must be the only person since Kurt to call themselves King and actually not be put in a bad spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Neville must be the only person since Kurt to call themselves King and actually not be put in a bad spot.





But Triple H


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Is the show any good?Just started streaming it and I want to know what I missed.



Owens and Roman just had a 4.25 star match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Corey and Mauro together for this match 

if only it was like that for the rumble match


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm sleep doe. Neville wins this shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corey and Mauro together for this match
> 
> if only it was like that for the rumble match



Do we know it won't be?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

the amount of fucks the crowd gives are zip .


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Owens and Roman just had a 4.25 star match.



Roman vs Braun at WM?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Do we know it won't be?



Yeah I think dudes in here posted it. Rumble match is Cole, Corey and someone else


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Roman vs Braun at WM?



Looks like it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

That black kid in the crowd


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

That is indeed Michelle McCool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

seriously Vince fuck off with killing cruiserweight division. You trying to implement ground wrestling  on high speed and athletic guys is dumb as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Looks like it



Anything on Seth and Haitch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

That hurricanrana was a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmm the crowd gets hyped when the Cruiserweights do fast-paced, aerial action. And we know they can maintain that for the majority of their matches. So let's make them use holds and slow-paced mat action.
Brilliant Vince.
Though tbh the match is picking up pace now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

That kid "make me shut up"


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Anything on Seth and Haitch?



Not yet, maybe later


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Does anyone in the WWE at the moment have better kicks than Swann?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

can someone pm me alink...I still always love royal rumbles


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously Vince fuck off with killing cruiserweight division. You trying to implement ground wrestling  on high speed and athletic guys is dumb as fuck.



I don't understand, if Vince doesn't want cruiserweights to outshine the main roster guys, why book them on the same shows? If they are worried about injuries due to WWE's intense schedules, make less events. 

No body wants to see what the main roster is doing just with smaller guys.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Doesn't matter but 2-4.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Sweet Neville won the belt


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

3-3 YAY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Match picked up. Right man won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Good match. Swann got some great offence in but Neville winning is best for business.
5-1 for the Rumble.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

That kick was stiff as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Not yet, maybe later


Happened at NXT takeover.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> But Triple H



He was calling himself king before Kurt.  Plus the first time was his KotR win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Why are New Day dressed as the Mexican Flag?


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

do you guys have any better links? it seems im a bit behind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena/AJ

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

So that's one of the Mania themes huh? Not a bad song.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

link please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't understand, if Vince doesn't want cruiserweights to outshine the main roster guys, why book them on the same shows? If they are worried about injuries due to WWE's intense schedules, make less events.
> 
> No body wants to see what the main roster is doing just with smaller guys.



Cause he didn't think things through. Or the whole safety protocol thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> link please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> do you guys have any better links? it seems im a bit behind


enuhito

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

My boy AJ I love you and you are the best wrestler I have ever seen.Fuck Cena.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Styles about to lose his gold to Cena.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

I hope AJ wins and clean, and not due to some Gallows/Anderson running in to prolong the feud.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you dean. at lkeast there is one face in this damn thread.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Can't wait to hear the boos when Cena wins


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Whatever happens tonight, AJ fans have to understand and remember that you never expected to see him in the WWE at any point in his career 2 or 3 years ago. You never expected him to win the WWE Title (the real title) and defend it successfully against Cena not once, but TWICE. He's had a good reign.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Champ is entering 1st again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Both brands main titles have the champs coming out first. Makes no sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

50 thousand screaming John Cena SUCKSSSS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Goddamn. Cena stay getting unreal reactions.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena and Roman are above Titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

same preachy entrance dammit 


At least walk in mad


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!! FAT OWENS RETAINED! FUCK YOU! YOU USELESS CUNT!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Crazy if Cena ties Flair's record, lil naitch is there calling the match too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD!! FAT OWENS RETAINED! FUCK YOU! YOU USELESS CUNT!


don't worry Cena gonna win in a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Crazy if Cena ties Flair's record, lil naitch is there calling the match too



Screwjob incoming?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Big Match John vs Phenomenal AJ styles.
This is going to be good.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

that mid 20s cena mark


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Crazy if Cena ties Flair's record, *lil naitch is there calling the match too*



AJ is fucked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

You can fucking tell those boos are edited


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

what is with the vein in Cena's shoulder?


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm getting goosebumps.I bet I wouldn[t get them with KO and Roman Fails.This is truly a World Title match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

This should be a dope match.
Both these guys are setting this fucking stadium on fire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

I remember people saying AJ wasn't a draw. Not here, but somewhere. So I kek at them, kek I say.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

lol at Otunga side-stepping all of the shit their saying regarding Cena and AJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

JBL and Marello making more fucking sense than Otanga


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

lil Naitch ? @SoulTaker


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Crowd is so fucking lit


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Crazy if Cena ties Flair's record, lil naitch is there calling the match too



I just hope if Cena wins Naitch will come out and have WWE recognize the other titles he won which is around 25 overall and mock Cena for being still beneath him.



Gibbs said:


> lil Naitch ? @SoulTaker



In late 90s the ref in the ring was basically called lil Naitch because how he was essentially Flair's kiss ass ref in WCW.  Going so far to look like Flair.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Commantary saying how AJ keeps on evolving. Same thing WWE's been saying about Taker for more than a decade now.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

That sequence was lit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

hhhhmmmmmm has the product been getting better since I both completely stopped watching and keeping up with it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Network died on me. 

edit: back on


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ knows so many moves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> hhhhmmmmmm has the product been getting better since I both completely stopped watching and keeping up with it?


it's weird. Raw sucks even though they have most of the heavy hitters, while Smackdown's been amazing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh, so it's going to be a finisher spam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

he just pulled a Lex Luger move


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

What is the biggest audience Styles has wrestled in front of?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> hhhhmmmmmm has the product been getting better since I both completely stopped watching and keeping up with it?



...generally.
It isn't an absolute fucking trainwreck anymore. Though it can still get pretty boring.



kurisu said:


> Network died on me.



Network is a shit. I've been watching a slideshow for a good 40% of this match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena acting Heelish now. DOUBLE TURN INCOMING!?


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Otunga is totes gay for Cena

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

I hate Cena and his moves but I've got to say he is an excellent performer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena flexing for his daddy Vinnie Mac


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ with the BOAT GOAT sell on that Axe Bomber


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Yo , Cena's looking more heelish by the moment


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena beginning heel turn?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena contemplating murder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Network

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Is Cena channeling his inner Thuganomics?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Thinking of just firing up a stream instead thh.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

If the network is fucking up you can watch it on here.

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

another classic . Geezus man these two have wonderful chemistry


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Unprettier by Cener.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

That counter was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Worst STF ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

I hate how this stream freezes at inopportune time though...but beggars can not be choosers.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ imitating Cena's shitty STF.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ STF > Cena STF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

>Figure four

of course


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> >Figure four
> 
> of course


Cena forgot to bridge for the Figure Eight smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

These submissions by Age-eyy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Otunga STFU.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

that submission sequence was lit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

That seemed like it was supposed to be something else.
I think AJ was supposed to transition that immediately into a clash, but tripped a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ's execution >


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

>cena clearly deadlifts
otunga: but that's not a deadlift

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ Styles hitting the Styles Clash on Cena is just a ridiculous thing to see then the fucking Code Red and then the Goto rip wtf is this match becoming


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

HE KICKED OUT OF THE SUPER AA AGAIN!?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

How many fucking finishers are they going to do? seriously


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

WHAT? AJ kicked out of the second rope AA.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ's durability>


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Truly phenomenal


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ kickin' out of the top rope FU

That closeup on Cena's salt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

hhhmmmmmm I think kicking out of finishers so much is not so great anymore....but beside that aspect....this...match...is....lit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

amazing


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

What the fuck was that ending? 

Roman v Owens >>


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy shit nearly had a heart attack from Super AA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Finisher Mania. Feels like a Rock/Austin match man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

16 TIMES


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Phenomenal match.

3-4.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena with the Okada wristlock for 16

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

4-3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy shit what a match


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Well fuck Royal Rumble ruined by bullshit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh shit, *HERE COMES THE REAL SALT*!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

6-1 BTW


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Well good news is Shena will lose it at Mania


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

What a match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Now I am thinking Aj may go into the rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

5-2 

Cena's gonna lose it at Elimination chamber though


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena with the Okada wristlock for 16


What I immediately thought of


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Nah. No complaints. That match was fantastic. A truly championship worthy match. Hats off to Cena and AJ. Their trilogy has been a classic.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuck... does this mean that Undertaker's winning the Rumble?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

@God Movement officially won the prediction contest, since the only two behind him are @Rukia and @Lord Trollbias and all three predicted Orton for the rumble win.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, *HERE COMES THE REAL SALT*!



It's not salt knowing Cena is no where near as good as the people think he is.  There are better wrestlers out there and that is what it is about.  Not connecting with crowd but being good in the ring *shrug*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Well fuck Royal Rumble ruined by bullshit



 You know....this would have been shit to me too....but now? I just wow great match. I think I am finally over the whole Cena thing....or maybe I just been out of the loop for awhile.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

That was legit Cenas best match of his career

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jan 29, 2017)

LOL cena wins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement officially won the prediction contest, since the only two behind him are @Rukia and @Lord Trollbias and all three predicted Orton for the rumble win.


Fucking bastard Reigns screwed me over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement officially won the prediction contest, since the only two behind him are @Rukia and @Lord Trollbias and all three predicted Orton for the rumble win.



I'm looking to clean house either way.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Welp.  WWE officially buried AJ Styles.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fucking bastard Reigns screwed me over



Can't beat God Movement, legit thinking he's cheating in these and he's actually Vinnie Mac.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Welp.  WWE officially buried AJ Styles.


Shut the fuck up loser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

See Cena can do that kinda shit that Roman cant yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @God Movement officially won the prediction contest, since the only two behind him are @Rukia and @Lord Trollbias and all three predicted Orton for the rumble win.



 I see this and I am listening to Cena's theme and my head is singing.

 God Movement wiiiiiiiiins
 God Movement wwiiiiins

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Can't beat God Movement, legit thinking he's cheating in these and he's actually Vinnie Mac.



I walk with Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Welp.  WWE officially buried AJ Styles.



I _guess_.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> That was legit Cenas best match of his career



I agree, the match vs Punk at MOTB is overrated tbh, the crowd completely carried, and it had several botches.

This one here reminded me of Taker vs HBK WM 25.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> You know....this would have been shit to me too....but now? I just wow great match. I think I am finally over the whole Cena thing....or maybe I just been out of the loop for awhile.



Cena's actually been losing a lot more these days so this wasn't bad. AJ still has a rematch clause and elimination chamber is two weeks away.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Welp.  WWE officially buried AJ Styles.



I dislike the result as much as most but there was no burial here.Cena had to throw tons of his finishers to beat AJ.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Welp, don't think AJ should have lost, but I guess they couldn't completely bury Cena in the feud. Hopefully what ever they got planned for Cena at WM is huge.



Rukia said:


> Welp.  WWE officially buried AJ Styles.



It wasn't a burial, AJ has won all of their matches so far, and he came out looking really strong. Kicking out of the Super AA, this isn't even the first time he has done that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> You know....this would have been shit to me too....but now? I just wow great match. I think I am finally over the whole Cena thing....or maybe I just been out of the loop for awhile.



If it wasn't 16 time = someone who was actually great in the ring it wouldn't bother me.  But if they were after someone to tie/beat Flair at least have it like someone who is an actual WRESTLER not some entertainer who is limited.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol you guys are overreacting.

Cena v Punk > Cena v AJ Summerslam > This

Watch it back tomorrow when the adrenaline isn't pumping.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> It wasn't a burial, AJ has won all of their matches so far, and he came out looking really strong. Kicking out of the Super AA, this isn't even the first time he has done that.



I don't know, a full timer losing to a guy who spends forever off and just appears to demand a title shot and wins sounds like a burial.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's not salt knowing Cena is no where near as good as the people think he is.  There are better wrestlers out there and that is what it is about.  Not connecting with crowd but being good in the ring *shrug*



Sarcasm?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Retarded question, I know, but I've had a long day and my reading comprehension is bonked. 




EDIT*
nvm, question answered. Y'know, AJ still has him beat in wins. One of which was squeeky clean. I feel like the definition of "burial" is being lost a bit. Not as lost as years past [it was basically meaningless back then], but lost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena's actually been losing a lot more these days so this wasn't bad. AJ still has a rematch clause and elimination chamber is two weeks away.



 just 2 weeks!?!? what is there like 2 ppvs before WM now!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Well Punk wasn't booked as strongly as AJ. So that's to be expected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Sarcasm?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No I am confused as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

inb4 Seth Rollins pulls a Kaientai circa 2000


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Seth in a Sin Cara mask. Book it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> just 2 weeks!?!? what is there like 2 ppvs before WM now!?


well it was announced before the rumble two weeks ago by Shane O Mac.

It's a Smackdown exclusive PPV I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

So no SD announcer for the rumble?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Man.....Micheal Cole be looking old now...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Eddie stealing Flair's number.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena is at 16.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I don't know, a full timer losing to a guy who spends forever off and just appears to demand a title shot and wins sounds like a burial.



No, a burial would not have made AJ look as strong as he did. As far as the feud goes, the record is 2-1 in AJ favor as far as clean finishes go.

I'm thinking WWE wants to turn AJ face, but can't do it with Cena so they are gonna have him feud with someone else, maybe the Club which would be one hell of a storyline for AJ.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2017)

Idk why people think AJ got buried.

He is going to main event WM.

Whatever happened to the Taker vs AJ plans, or they could do AJ vs Goldberg.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> just 2 weeks!?!? what is there like 2 ppvs before WM now!?


Elimination Chamber and Fastlane


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyways, Cena has been putting a lot of guys over, he even lost to Ambrose clean on a regular smackdown episode, Cena hasn't been burying anyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

>29 holes

still funny asf


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So no SD announcer for the rumble?



Vince don't care about the boyz in blue.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho
Orton
Wyatt
Joe
Balor

Are my top 5 picks to win the Rumble

BOOK IT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok here we go....I love RRs. The last 3 or 4 may have been bad....but this one truly feels unpredictable


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

And Cena was the BotchMaster of that entire match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

AJ ate like 5 AA's one from the top rope and two in a row to finish him. That's not a burial.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh fuck

my thoughts are coming true, if Orton wins the rumble, god damn you WWE!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Cass getting Roman'd


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Enzo going to cut a promo for Royal Rumble


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Big Cass #1. I can live with that.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Would laugh if they wanted to do the whole entrance so they gave Cass #1.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> No I am confused as well.


Ok I'll be serious now I don't consider Cena to be anywhere near the level of Flair, Bret, Austin, Rock.  He's also at the back end of his career and should be instead of being the champion he's better put where he was was it 2 years ago as the US open Challenge to put over new talent.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

The only thing I'm hoping for is

A. Tye Dillinger as #10
or
B. Miz as #10

If neither happens, RR is ruined.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The only thing I'm hoping for is
> 
> A. Tye Dillinger as #10
> or
> ...



Miz at #10 with Bryan music pls.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Big crowds love Enzo guys. Him and Cass are actually 2 of the successes from the performance center.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually HBK's Prime was post 2002


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Miz at #10 with Bryan music pls.



 THIS! OH PLEASE GOD THIS!


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Tye better be #10

Miz better come out to Daniel Bryan's Music


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Are they advertising the Royal Rumble at the Royal Rumble....?



kurisu said:


> Miz at #10 with Bryan music pls.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Ya boi Jericho


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Crafty heel at 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho pls win.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho confirmed for final 4 if he's coming in this early. Not sure how feel.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

RR, my favorite wrasslin' time of the year

Let's GOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Kalisto


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Is that Seth?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Why the fuck did Cass kick that little kid?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Kalisto's not wearing any pants....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Is that Seth?



Little dreams that can never be


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

AYYYY MOJO RAWLEY!

Want Mojo to be last 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

How to cool the crowd down after Cena tying Flair


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Big Cass no selling Mojo's shots


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Gallagher needs to win the CW title off Neville at Mania. Guy is money


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Jack Gallagher as the first mystery entrant?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Cool. The Cruiserweights are in it too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Gallagher


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

well you guys were right Jack is here


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

lol Ghallagar.
Never heard his theme music til now. Friggin' great. 

Is he beating people up with a fucking umbrella?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Jack is so ungentlemanly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Jack covering up Jericho's privates


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Gallagher vs. Neville will be a great feud.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jack covering up Jericho's privates



Stamp a Brazzer's logo on that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

WWE not really killing it with these surprise entrants


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

That gallagher/jericho moment is going to be a gif on reddit in 10 seconds


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Was wondering what the hell these camera angles were for but I guess Henry was just taking forever getting down the ramp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Ramp is a long fucking walk to the ring. Taker's entrance will take about 30 minutes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

The hell is up with the camera? And the crowd
Did a fan run up to Henry or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Gallagher using Peach's Up+Special. Where ma Smash crew at?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Strownage time


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Brawn time


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

All dez jobbers.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Hall of Pain


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh god.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

>Jericho's reaction when Strowman came out


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruiserweights might need to be the multiman match or one of them


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Cole said Jericho's hiding behind the announce table.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Ring about to clear


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Mojo knocked out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Braun launched that baby out of the ring


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho is like fuck this shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

I think I see Takahata101 in the audience. 

This standoff would be cooler if Henry wasn't the embodiment of burial.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Strowman cleared out all the people we didn't want to see.

Strowman v Henry was cool though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

poor sami


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Braun about to murder Sami again


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

let's go Sami!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho still outside.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I think I see Takahata101 in the audience.



TeamFourStar


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Strowman cleared out all the people we didn't want to see.
> 
> Strowman v Henry was cool though



Speak for yourself, my dude.

-------

Big People 
I'd be DOWN for a rivalry between these two if it weren't for the Roman thing.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Lesnar can get revenge on Strowman by eliminating him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Is he face or heel tho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Show makes Stroman look like Gimli


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Tye Better be 10


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho on the outside is still funny AF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Lesnar can get revenge on Strowman by eliminating him



Who did you want to see? Strowman >>> whoever they are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

In b4 Romang eliminates Brawn


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho's just going to be rolling in and out for the whole match to get iron man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

TYE TYE TYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Based Brawn Drawman gonna win the entire rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

They did it!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Braun eyeing that record


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

YESSSSSS TYE THEY DID IT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh shit they did it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

they did it.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

yeessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Kek Show's gone


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol perfect 10 for 10


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Jericho's just going to be rolling in and out for the whole match to get iron man.



Pretty much.

------

It's happening! 

... though I would be lying if I said I weren't somewhat disappointed it wasn't Miz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

WWE actually giving fans what they want. What bizarro world is this  ?


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

ELLSWORTH 

Edit: WTF CARMELLA'S TIGHTS


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuck off Elsworth


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Why the fuck is Ellsworth wasting a spot. Fuck,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Carmella's Ellsworth tights tho


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

DILLINGER 10

Strowman is a hell of an athlete


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Elsworth about to get rekted


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

ALL

DEZ

JOBBERS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Ellsworth almost screwing Braun again


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Tye is sooo over


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Why the fuck is Ellsworth wasting a spot. Fuck,



If he ends up pulling a Santino Marella, I will LAUGH!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

LOL DEAN! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Jesus Christ that landing for Ellsworth was horrifying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Tye is sooo over



Call him up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> DILLINGER 10
> 
> Strowman is a hell of an athlete



Stroman can do a kip up, he needs more praise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Jesus Christ.
I hope James signed off on that shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena cant fucking wrestle he had to immitate the Omega vs Okada finish by giving Styles 2 useless AA sack of potatoes slam 

His 16 title reigns are a joke and most of them were handed to him. 


But hey, at least Fat Owens retained.

Braun Strowman is not going to win. He might have eliminated half of those guys but there's no way he'll main event Botchmania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

My boi Corbin


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Braun vs Corbin


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

The Lone Wolf


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin will be needed to get rid of Strowman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice. Some heat for Braun.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

WOAH CORBIN ELIMINATED STROWMAN


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

What


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

MY BOY CORBINNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbinnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

COrbin, hit end of days on Brawn!


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy Shit Corbin


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin knocked the SHIT out of Strongman.
That was awesome! 

I was super expecting him to be one of the finals, though. Now another spot opens up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Is Corbin turning face, he got all of Strowman's heat.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes Corbin!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Time for a memorable spot for Kofi.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Time to find out what way Kofi stays in this year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

aw strowman should have stayed in long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Kofi's annual rumble spot incoming.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin push incoming


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Did Strowman eliminate Jericho?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

yfw Tye was only here for memes.



Legend said:


> Did Strowman eliminate Jericho?



Nah.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Not playing Bryan's music for Miz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

aw man Miz did not do it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

>Miz 
>Not Bryan's music


YOU HAD ONE FUCKING JOB


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't believe Maryse is #15.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice Camel toe Maryse!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Still its a shame Drawman got eliminated so early, Corbin and Drawman should have teamed up to stop the vanilla midget plague in the rumble.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is Jericho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Corbin is killing his time in the fucking Rumble shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Still its a shame Drawman got eliminated so early, Corbin and Drawman should have teamed up to stop the vanilla midget plague in the rumble.



It's worth it for that fucking clothesline.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Where is Jericho?



Mojo may have injured him


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Still waiting for Joe.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Still can't believe how Vince made Sheamus and Del rio win a rumble.What a retard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

That no reaction for Sheamus. Ellsworth got a bigger pop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Sheamus loses belt to the fucking Club.

He deserves nothing less that to get knocked out within 60 seconds.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Mojo may have injured him


Honestly I figured this was their way to get Jericho both an Iron Man spot and keep him out of the ring/out of mind for a possible Final 2 spot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho just eating finishers and rolling out of the ring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

They out of ideas for Kofi's none-eliminations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Kofi doing Kofi things


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Can't help but notice it's been 120 seconds and Sheamus hasn't been knocked out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Big E sure enjoying spanking Miz's ass

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They out of ideas for Kofi's none-eliminations.



Was bound to happen eventually. It's about time they stopped drawing attention to it, since there isn't much he can do that isn't either a repeat or underwhelming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

I legit would be fine with Big E winning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

New Day needs to be the final three then jump out and invoke the Luger-Bret rule so they all get title shots at Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Ruru


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Rusev broke his nose?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuck my life LANA in that dress

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Why save all the big names till after 20? That is what it feels like it is coming to.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Did Rusev legit fuck his nose or is this a work?
Major props to RuRu if it's the former.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Alexa Bliss is my new #1, but Lana is ALWAYS in contention for to spot. She's is one of the hottest women on the planet.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Rusev's face looks destroyed, like should this dude even be working?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

So is @SoulTaker right? Did Jericho get injured?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

crowd was disappointed that it was Cesaro


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

I wouldn't mind Cesaro winning it all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho is the Troll Lord of wrestling wtf


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Why save all the big names till after 20? That is what it feels like it is coming to.


Cause they're old


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Cesaro lost his belt to the fucking Club

He deserves nothing less etc, etc,


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Why save all the big names till after 20? That is what it feels like it is coming to.


I suppose I could understand for Goldberg and Undertaker, they might not have enough gas to go the whole way.

But at this rate, Lesnar/Goldberg/UT will probably clear house whenever one of them arrives. Most likely Lesnar IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Is Cesaro human dude?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Cesaro's muscles gassed out lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Saving all of the big names for the final 10 huh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd was disappointed that it was Cesaro



They wanna see some part timers.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Cesaro's muscles gassed out lmao



Cesaro used up all his meter like a scrub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

ted. said:


> Cause they're old



 are you for real?!?!? almost all the part timers are in this one or something!?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> They wanna see some part timers.


Apparently


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Bray or Orton?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Please Bray or Orton or Jericho win.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Bring out Joe! goddamnit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

...I forgot Bray was in the Rumble.

Shit, now I actually have someone I'm fully rooting for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

We're running out of surprise time here :/


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Please just eliminate Ambrose before Brock gets there. I don't want him to stiff him with suplexes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Man this rumble sucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Corey burying UpUpDownDown


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Continuity.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Apollo Crews...?
I mean, I like him, but....


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

waste of a spot


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Of course the part timers will come in last.Really disappointed


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> are you for real?!?!? almost all the part timers are in this one or something!?!?


I kid kinda. goldberg and taker are the oldest part timers in the fold here so i'm not surprised they're being saved for later.

sad we're not having a bork/braun moment tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Apollo is great, just needs a gimmick. Very Caw-ish.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently


I don't blame them.
Nothing but fucking jobbers.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho back in?

Lesnar or Goldberg must be next for him to run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho being a total bastard


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Rusev's still in the fucking match with that mask.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Wtf. Why would you RKO rusev with that mask/injury?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't blame them.
> Nothing but fucking jobbers.



Your troll game is weak compared to Rukia's though


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

RKO to Bray?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Where is Joe? Are they saving him for last?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Rusev taking a FUCKING RKO with that mask


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

ITS YOUR TIME ZIGGLES GO GET THAT W


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Lesnar next?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Ziggler vs. Cena for Mania with Ziggler going over would be lit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Corey Grave: "I like [Ziggler's new attitude] King!"

...jesus, Corey....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Why Harper really, why?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your troll game is weak compared to Rukia's though



Who says I'm trolling?

I see nothing but jobbers.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

this rumble sucks so far lol


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Lesnar, Goldberg, Undertaker, Harper Samoa Joe? Finn Balor?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Who says I'm trolling?
> 
> I see nothing but jobbers.



Hit "Live"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

So who is the mysterous 4 person after Golderberg, Taker, and Lesnar


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Harper unchained


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Harper hitting Bray


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Beat that piece of shit waste of rumble spot Harper


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Brock


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Harper teasing that Sister Abigail holy fuck that was awesome


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Eat sleep eliminate repeat!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Harper going single...?
Dare I dream???


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Time for Lesnar to clear house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

OH GOD NO!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Fuck you, orton. you robbed me of a beautiful moment!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Jimmy Johns!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Will B0rk last 90 seconds?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Mystery guy has to be Balor or Joe or both.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

ring about to clear


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

whelp time to clear ring.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Corey: "Game Over"

Essentially.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT! 
EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT! 

EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT! 
EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT! 

EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT! 
EAT SLEEP ELIMINATE REPEAT!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

The Beast.

Finally.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH GOD NO!!!


That was quick at least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

PartTimerMania running wild brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

He's clearing the ring a lot less that I was actually expecting.

Only knocked out Ziggs and Dean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

No wonder WWE can't make new stars.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Enzo...really?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> That was quick at least.


 


Thank god it's over


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Are you kidding me? GTFO


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

I let out the ugliest laugh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Lesnar just knocked Enzo highlights out


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg #28
Undertaker #29
Balor/Joe #30

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

Enzo


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

That leaves ONE mystery spot?

Please.

Finn or Joe. PLEASE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

So guess Balor couldn't get cleared?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

whyyy lol


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Whole geek roster getting buried by Brock lmao. Fucking hell mate


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

lol Enzo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg gas before the #29


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Oldberg time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

OLDBERG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

GOLDBERG.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

I picked 28 to win, but that's not Samoa Joe.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

And now
For the only two people that matteeeerrr--!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally some real stars.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

LOL WTF


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg's aura is unmatched

Bury these geeks Berg


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh
my
FUCKING
GOD


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Humiliated again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Lol Lesnar is Goldberg's bitch


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Welp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

OMG, Lesnar got fodderized.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

holy fuck Brock got fed to Goldberg


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

wow just like that Lesnar gone...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

No Jericho run away


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

BORK FUCKING PUNKED AGAIN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish Rusev will stop taking fucking face bumps.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg is a machine


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg's bitch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Undertaker will get to the ring before #30


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Oldberg just one arm jackhammered Sami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey is Orton ok? He looks like he's in pain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

OldDad is basically beerus-tier


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goldberg #28
> Undertaker #29
> Balor/Joe #30


Called it


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

if 30 is HHH I'm gonna be pissed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Taker looks like he got 10 years younger


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

I hope these 2 geezards eliminate each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg about to retire Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

OlderTraitor, the only man older than OldBerg. Can someone inform Vince age is not a level stat?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

*Undertaker's Entrance*


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

WCW fully buried by Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy shit that gut on the Old Man.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

REIGNS DA BIG DAWGGGGG YESSS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

FUCK YOU VINCE YOU PIECE OF SHIT, BRING SAMOAN JOE!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm done.Fuck this


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

DDAAAAAAAAAA BIG DAAAWGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh fuck off


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOD WHY


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Undertaker eliminates the man who beat the man who killed his streak

Power levels are bullshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

Really? Fuck you roman.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

what?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

i can't fucking believe this HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Vince go die in a ditch


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Wait I am a roman fan, but this makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

wow holy shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

oh lord....what a terrible 30....terrible.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

THEY WANT HIM TO HAVE THE WHOLE HEAT


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

BABYGURL.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

I can't breathe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

So why doesn't AJ get a spot as well? Such bullshit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

How the fuck is Roman not a fucking heel


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Unless they book Taker vs Roman and make Roman heel at WM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Vince ain't gonna stop now


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

This is bullshit


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Like fuck you really


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

I'M *CACKLING*
I CAN'T FUCKING BREATHE!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

This is bullshit chants


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

REIIGGNSZZZZZ


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Yeah, I'd take Bluetista winning 3 times over then this. Last years rumble was decent, but that proved to be a outlier as WWE clearly can't fucking book a rumble.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

It'll be Reigns v Taker, not Strowman


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

BULLSHIT


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Kevin Dunn and Vince McMahon don't give a darn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

I love how senile Vince has become 

a potential great Royal Rumble and they fucked it up


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Ultimate Bullshit


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok that's a heel turn.

It fucking has to be!


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Jericho wins


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

WORST RUMBLE OF ALL TIME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

The shit is going on? The heat allocation is all fucked up.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

I got the most raspy fucking laugh right now


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

*HAHAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
JESUS FUCKING CHRIST, MY CHEST!!!*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy fuck no Balor no Samoa Joe wtf


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Taker: We aint through.

Yes heel turn Roman.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

hearing Fuck you Reigns chants.

Yeah it's over for the dude. Nothing can save him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

COME ON BRAY!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

feels like Survivor series again


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2017)

Omg they built the Royal Rumble around Roman Reigns yet again


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman _*again!?*_


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

NO SAMOA JOE.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

My head hurts so bad.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Suck my dick Roman!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Orton PLS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

OH LORD REALLY!?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

I enjoyed that a lot. 

Congrats to Orton.

@kurisu when the rage inside your heart calms down, a big avatar please


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

MY SON. RANDY MY SONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't even care that Orton won it.

Don't care.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

FUCK YOU ROMAN YOU PIECE OF FUCKING DOG SHIT. TE VOY AMATAR PENDEJO DE PUTA


VINCE SHOULD FUCKING GO TO HELL. FUCK YOU!!! EAT ALL OF MY SINCERE FUCK YOUS!!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

BABYGURL is out?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

RANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for not being Roman!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Randy wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I enjoyed that a lot.
> 
> Congrats to Orton.
> 
> @kurisu when the rage inside your heart calms down, a big avatar please



Nah man. dis is funny stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

....I wanted Bray to win it...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for building a new superstar.......oh wait


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2017)

So Orton is going to 'main event' Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Cena vs. Orton again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

So Bray is winning the belt?


----------



## Ae (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't care what people say, Randy still got it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Bray is going to Mania folks


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

>No joe
>no balor
>no kurt appearance
>AJ not in the rumble
>eliminates Drawman early
>wasting a spot for ellesworth
>meme spot at number 10
>miz not coming out to DB music

Holy fuck, you had full house and you fucking blew it. I am not one of those people that hates roman, but you fucked up hard by saving the surprise 30th entry to be Roman.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

No seriously fuck Roman Reigns. Im glad Orton won because we are gonna get Orton v Wyatt at Mania


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2017)

10x WWE Champion I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

God bless you  Vince. Just god bless you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

When it doubt; go Cena vs Orton.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 29, 2017)

..what was the point of that?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2017)

>Orton VS Cena for the millionth time


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cena vs. Orton again.



OH SWEET JESUS NO.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So Orton is going to 'main event' Mania


Vince wants to do a better ME than Okada vs Omega he said


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks for building a new superstar.......oh wait



 Hey now...give this new guy, Randy Orton was it?, a chance huh?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> ....I wanted Bray to win it...



Same. I'm glad that one of the Family took it, but I really wish of the two, it would've been Bray.

I am legit curious where they're going with this. Randy main eventing? What does this mean for his partnership with Bray? What does this mean for Harper?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2017)

didn't they have an additional 20 minutes to fill?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

WPRDT RUMBLE EVER 

STEP DOWN VINCE


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Bray v Orton at Mania. Won't be Cena. The Bray Orton story has had zero pay off. Bray Wyatt is winning the world title at Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Superman said:


> Hey now...give this new guy, Randy Orton was it?, a chance huh?



Yeah I get he's a bit green right now but it's kinda early to rush him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cena vs. Orton again.


Not unless cena loses the title at EC


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Orton vs Cena lets goooo

Still it means the leak is probably true, Wyatt is going to win at the elimination chamber. Whats the fucking point of giving Cena the title if he is going to lose it two weeks later? Is it so that he will be in the main even making it a triple threat? He adds nothing to the wyatt and Orton feud, god damn what the fuck is WWE thinking.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Ae said:


> I don't care what people say, Randy still got it.



Randy's good, he just has a really tough time getting people invested in his wrestling. It's hard to explain.

Either way though, not the most ideal RR win, but one I can accept. The Rumble itself was.... Eh, it was okay, I guess. A lot of the eliminations felt misplaced. Heck, the whole thing felt like it had a couple pacing issues. Tye was only there for the meme and he did pretty much nothing until his elimination.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

man if Roman had won ,  we could have had a full laugh at how both  Vince's boy toys won tonight and he's probably jerking to it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Please no AJ vs Shane match though.


----------



## Frieza (Jan 29, 2017)

Orton vs Cena. As a casual.. I would watch that at wrestlemania


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Holy fuck, you had full house and you fucking blew it. I am not one of those people that hates roman, but you fucked up hard by saving the surprise 30th entry to be Roman.



I don't think he did.  Hear me out but it's a long shot.  Roman eliminated Taker.  There is no way a face was going to get away with that ever.  Taker says as he walks away "This aint over.".  Roman is finally going fucking heel cause Taker is going to call out Roman now.  There's no other way to book this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

It won't be Orton v Cena ffs


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I don't think he did.  Hear me out but it's a long shot.  Roman eliminated Taker.  There is no way a face was going to get away with that ever.  Taker says as he walks away "This aint over.".  Roman is finally going fucking heel cause Taker is going to call out Roman now.  There's no other way to book this.



Except WWE is going to start editing in people booing taker in the video packages while Roman keeps delivering babyface lines.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> man if Roman had won ,  we could have had a full laugh at how both  Vince's boy toys won tonight and he's probably jerking to it



I have a legit headache from how hard I was laughing during that entire Romanpage.

I... kinda almost wish he took it. Would've been an awful idea but....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Kaiba boy beat me to it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2017)

Vince: only that many times?! I must be losing my edge!


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyway,

Mania.

Roman v Undertaker
Wyatt (C) v Orton
Goldberg (C) v Lesnar
Owens v Jericho (C)

Seems a lock to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WPRDT RUMBLE EVER
> 
> STEP DOWN VINCE


smh no joe or angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Man. All kidding aside, that was a shit rumble match. They hyped up Berg/B0rk only to get an exact repeat of their last confrontation. Taker was old and fat and added nothing. Roman getting a spot was kek. The rest of the roster looked like complete ass expect for Bray, Orton, and Corbin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Except WWE is going to start editing in people booing taker in the video packages while Roman keeps delivering babyface lines.



I can't see it.  Taker hasn't really been heel since Big Evil and I don't think Vince would risk it.  He might be senile but not THAT senile.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Goldberg vs Taker who will be gas first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

why do they have to keep doing this every fucking year

WE ARE ALL FUCKING TIRED OF SEEING MR. FUCKING SQUARE FACE MAIN EVENT BOTCHMANIA.

why can't we have nice things even for just once? FUCK YOU VINCE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I don't think he did.  Hear me out but it's a long shot.  Roman eliminated Taker.  There is no way a face was going to get away with that ever.  Taker says as he walks away "This aint over.".  Roman is finally going fucking heel cause Taker is going to call out Roman now.  There's no other way to book this.



I wanna believe this is true, and it'd be pretty awesome... but WWE has a weird history with teasing and only half-heartedly delivering turns because they're too scared of what'll happen. My guess is Reigns is gonna have a heelish vibe, Taker will treat him like one and definitely get boo'd whenever placed beside Taker, but he's still gonna be booked as a face, the announcers will treat him like a face and the video packages will perceive him as a Face.

They've been doing that with Cena for about 2 years now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia got what he deserve


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Mania.
> 
> ...


Shit card

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Only reason why it's possible Cena vs Orton is cause they probably believe that none of the guys can sell the main event right now.

If Cena loses at Chambers he still has a rematch clause that I doubt will be used on a Smackdown


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

There were too many jobbers in the Rumble. Crews and Enzo, Ellsworth, Kalisto, and to a lesser degree Gallagher had no place in it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

As a Taker fan since the moment I watched wrestling, I'm getting sick of his spot at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Anyway,
> 
> Mania.
> 
> ...



I'd be down with the Wyatt/Orton thing finally coming to a head at WM, but do you think they'll honestly trust Wyatt with the SD belt? Even with the Family having some of the best booking they've had in about a year, Bray still comes off as kind of an idiot.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bray v Orton at Mania. Won't be Cena. The Bray Orton story has had zero pay off. Bray Wyatt is winning the world title at Elimination Chamber.


Pretty much. this adds a whole heap of legitimacy to the rumor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

I swear I kinda want to skip out Mania all together this year but I know I"ll watch for some of the other guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Roman in but not aj


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Thinking of Bray winning the title at Elimination Chamber got me like:


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman in but not aj



AJ was too good for this subaverage Rumble.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Man. All kidding aside, that was a shit rumble match. They hyped up Berg/B0rk only to get an exact repeat of their last confrontation. Taker was old and fat and added nothing. Roman getting a spot was kek. The rest of the roster looked like complete ass expect for Bray, Orton, and Corbin.



Goldberg and Taker were gassed as all fuck. Anyone with eyes could see they got exposed hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Inb4 Roman enters the Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 29, 2017)

I mean no disrespect, but Taker needs to just hang up the boots already. He could barely hang in the match and was clearly gassed the whole time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

fuck god movement


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman in but not aj


Then aj really would've gotten buried


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

>tfw you realize that Vince is going to pin all the people leaving the WWE network on Orton winning


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Vince should fucking divorce Linda and marry Roman Reigns. both of them can suck each other's cock off be it helicopter, 69 or 89 no one fucking cares

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'd be down with the Wyatt/Orton thing finally coming to a head at WM, but do you think they'll honestly trust Wyatt with the SD belt? Even with the Family having some of the best booking they've had in about a year, Bray still comes off as kind of an idiot.



Yep. I think he retains it too, either that or he loses it, then wins it back 2 or 3 PPVs later. He's getting a run with it.



ted. said:


> Pretty much. this adds a whole heap of legitimacy to the rumor



Yeah, I didn't want to believe it at first, but seems a lock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

WWE getting roasted on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Im gonna watch the 2001 royal rumble.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs Wyatt or Owens


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

FUCK VINCE
FUCK ROMAN
FUCK GOD MOVEMENT FOR LIKING REIGNS

FUCK RUIKIA MUST BECAUSE

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 29, 2017)

Well at least Kenny Omega will deliver amazingness for one more year.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Didn't Dave Meltzer say something about people really liking the Royal Rumble finish? I wonder if this is what he meant.

It was certainly pretty entertaining to see WWE come so close to once again tossing away all of their and Roman's good will by having him go Superman again, just to lose to the Wyatts in the end. And while people occasionally find him boring, you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who actually _hates_ Orton.

*Spoiler*: __ 



...anymore



Makes sense on paper. Still... that seems pretty underwhelming if this is what he was told.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

WHERE THE FUCK IS RUKIA??? GODDAMMIT HE MUST HAVE HAD A HEART ATTACK AFTER SEEING REIGNS

VINCE'S SEXUALITY MUST BE EXPOSED. I WILL CALL SOME OF MY ANONYMOUS NERD FRIENDS AND LEAK HIS GAY SCANDAL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> FUCK VINCE
> FUCK ROMAN
> FUCK GOD MOVEMENT FOR LIKING REIGNS
> 
> FUCK RUIKIA MUST BECAUSE



Brah relax. You gotta enjoy the hilarity of it all. Vince is super out of touch and no amount of ass kissing from others can hide the fact he's lost the ability to book if he ever had it at all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Rumble itself was a pretty decent show. All the matches were solid and Cena/AJ was phenomenal and KO/Reigns was great (would have preferred KO to win it on his own but oh well). Rumble match was a letdown, though it had its spots and moments. WWE REALLY fucked up having Reigns be #30 and wasting spots on Enzo and Ellsworth but managed to salvage something by having Orton win. HOWEVER if Bray isn't champion heading into Mania then what little they salvaged goes to waste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

can you guys imagine if Roman is babyface and beats Taker at Mania?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUKIA??? GODDAMMIT HE MUST HAVE HAD A HEART ATTACK AFTER SEEING REIGNS
> 
> VINCE'S SEXUALITY MUST BE EXPOSED. I WILL CALL SOME OF MY ANONYMOUS NERD FRIENDS AND LEAK HIS GAY SCANDAL



"the gay scandal?!" -AJ Styles



Dean Ambrose said:


> can you guys imagine if Roman is babyface and beats Taker at Mania?



Romain will never be a babyface, ever again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm going to put my neck on the line here. I think Roman turns heel at Mania and shit... he might beat Taker in the process. Roman beating Taker to a pulp with a steel chair at Mania to get the win and cement a heel turn?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah relax. You gotta enjoy the hilarity of it all. Vince is super out of touch and no amount of ass kissing from others can hide the fact he's lost the ability to book if he ever had it at all.



Well said sir.

Don't take WWE seriously and it just becomes a bad comedy show.

Oh congrats on getting your Associate's Degree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah relax. You gotta enjoy the hilarity of it all. Vince is super out of touch and no amount of ass kissing from others can hide the fact he's lost the ability to book if he ever had it at all.


then why should i relax


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS RUKIA??? GODDAMMIT HE MUST HAVE HAD A HEART ATTACK AFTER SEEING REIGNS
> 
> VINCE'S SEXUALITY MUST BE EXPOSED. I WILL CALL SOME OF MY ANONYMOUS NERD FRIENDS AND LEAK HIS GAY SCANDAL


I was actually surrounded by a bunch of people more unhappy than myself.

I predicted this!  Check the thread from earlier in the day. I said that Roman would be in the Rumble if he lost to KO.  And the primary purpose of him being in the Rumble was to troll.  (I think the WWE also wasn't sure they would get the intended reaction with Randy.  So this was a smart way to get him over.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm just laughing cause it's still shocking to me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Pro bowl is more entertaining than the Rumble like how the hell can you manage that


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Samoa Joe not being in the match was shocking.  Enzo being in the match was also shocking, I had totally discounted him wasting a spot.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 29, 2017)

Thor real salty today smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "the gay scandal?!" -AJ Styles
> 
> 
> 
> Romain will never be a babyface, ever again.



Yeah sadly I think tonight hurt him really badly.




God Movement said:


> I'm going to put my neck on the line here. I think Roman turns heel at Mania and shit... he might beat Taker in the process. Roman beating Taker to a pulp with a steel chair at Mania to get the win and cement a heel turn?



Brah honestly I feel bad for you. They did your boy dirty.



The Juice Man said:


> Well said sir.
> 
> Don't take WWE seriously and it just becomes a bad comedy show.
> 
> Oh congrats on getting your Associate's Degree.




Indeed.

Thanks dude 




WhatADrag said:


> then why should i relax



cause at the end of the day you gotta keep faith it will change. Plus getting stressed over this will only hurt you. Vince don't give no fuck and neither do the business executives like ST reminded me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was actually surrounded by a bunch of people more unhappy than myself.
> 
> I predicted this!  Check the thread from earlier in the day. I said that Roman would be in the Rumble if he lost to KO.  And the primary purpose of him being in the Rumble was to troll.  (I think the WWE also wasn't sure they would get the intended reaction with Randy.  So this was a smart way to get him over.)



FUCK MAN I THOUGHT YOU DIED WITH THE SEA AND CHORUS OF FUCK YOU ROMAN CHANTS

Orton winning the Rumble was great and all but i can't move on with this bullshit involving Reigns and his boyfriend Vince.

you know why Vince likes to push samoans? he had sex with a known samoan wrestler before and he just can't forget that feeling ever since


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Its another "joe will be in NXT for a year" episode of WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'm going to put my neck on the line here. I think Roman turns heel at Mania and shit... he might beat Taker in the process. Roman beating Taker to a pulp with a steel chair at Mania to get the win and cement a heel turn?



Yooooo


Rukia said:


> Samoa Joe not being in the match was shocking.  Enzo being in the match was also shocking, I had totally discounted him wasting a spot.



I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he showed up tomorrow.
WWE likes their swerves and unexpected things, even if the booking tends to suffer sometimes. Heck, I'm sure the only reason they did the 10 thing with Tye is because it was too good a gimmick to pass up (plus, anyone else would've gotten boo'd and the match would've been bonked until Lesnar came out). When it comes to reveals or face/heel turns though, unless it's specifically announced, they sometimes wait to pull the trigger on things just because they're afraid people will predict it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

Helol New Day winning collectively the rumble would have been better


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

I should have watched Miss Universe instead of this fucking parody

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

What did they expect to happen putting Roman in at 30 or in at all. They better not try this shit next year in Philly there will be riots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm looking forward to watching the tape tomorrow.  Because like I said... In my area... We were totally behind AJ, Owens, and Charlotte.  We overwhelmed and drowned out the women and children.  I want to see how the show sounds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

The crazy thing is that the casuals are pissed that Randy won.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> What did they expect to happen putting Roman in at 30 or in at all



My guess? This.

Whether he's actually going heel after this or not is up in the air, but given the people Roman eliminated, who won in the end and how he won, i'm pretty sure they knew that sending Roman out was gonna be a fuckin' dumpster fire. They took a weird risk to get Randy over and I'm not sure why or if it even worked that well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

The smarter plan is having Bray win the Rumble and Randy winning the chamber.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Thor real salty today smh.



Thor is salty for Roman being alive.  I bet Roman must have bullied him as a child or did something personal to him.  Otherwise his hate is just funny.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

You know whats funny? The camera panned out on #30 like someone shocking and huge was coming out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2017)

Reigns is a bastard though. Fucker ruined what would have been a perfect 8-0 prediction for me and pissed off everyone massively by coming out as #30.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> The smarter plan is having Bray win the Rumble and Randy winning the chamber.



Hey now, if WWE pushed Bray that hard he will fall over.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> The smarter plan is having Bray win the Rumble and Randy winning the chamber.



Fuggin' right? 
Eh, but what're ya gonna do. Maybe there's some thing they're doing writing-wise that ultimately made them decide to give it to Randy instead and we're not seeing it. Maybe they still wanna keep Bray heel for whatever reason and think Randy finally betraying him will set up a good title chase.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You know whats funny? The camera panned out on #30 like someone shocking and huge was coming out.



But Drag... don't you see...?
Someone shocking and huge did come out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

I felt like I've been touched.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Thor is salty for Roman being alive.  I bet Roman must have bullied him as a child or did something personal to him.  Otherwise his hate is just funny.



your bully joke is tired and old

Roman fucking sucks. I'm not the only one who's pissed. 

But its fine, he doesn't have any championship titles around his waist for now.

although i would be more pissed if suddenly he gets another push for a Botchmania main event spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Shirker said:


> But Drag... don't you see...?
> Someone shocking and huge did come out.



Dammit man stop making me laugh. First Vince and his jokes and now you......... you gaiz are crazy


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I felt like I've been touched.



Shocking and Huge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Bray/Randy actually headlined a SD brand PPV last year.  I think it was No Mercy?  And it was a flop main event. So I don't want to burst any bubbles, but I can imagine the WWE going in a different direction.

Cena/Orton?  Unlikely.  We have seen that a hundred times already.

AJ Styles said something interesting in an interview lately.  He was asked who he wants to wrestle.  And he named Randy Orton.  I could see AJ winning it back at Elimination Chamber.

The Miz beat Orton with the money in the bank briefcase in 2010.  Maybe he could win at Elimination Chamber?

So I think Bray, AJ, and Miz are the most likely options.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually, even Randy winning is meh. If they're doing Randy vs. Bray why not give Bray the rub to elevate him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

I swear I can see heads of defeat at the sides of the ring


----------



## Sarun (Jan 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> What did they expect to happen putting Roman in at 30 or in at all. They better not try this shit next year in Philly there will be riots




Riots?

There will be zero chance of riots even in Philly next year even if Roman enter at #1 and eliminates all 29 others single handedly and then shits on the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Actually, even Randy winning is meh. If they're doing Randy vs. Bray why not give Bray the rub to elevate him.



cause he's fat that's why. Vince hates fatties


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm absolutely fine if Styles wins his title back at EC and main event Botchmania with Orton. Phenomenal forearm countered into RKO in mid air will be a sight to see. An avalanche super Styles Clash should finish the match tho


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

They gotta pull the trigger on Heel Roman, they may have missed the mark on Cena even though he had Heel tendencies in the Title Match


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2017)

You can tell who jerks Vince off, they usually have big hands and baby oil up for lube.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause he's fat that's why. Vince hates fatties

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> You can tell who jerks Vince off, they usually have big hands and baby oil up for lube.



is that Titus you're saying


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Sarun said:


> Riots?
> 
> There will be zero chance of riots even in Philly next year even if Roman enter at #1 and eliminates all 29 others single handedly and then shits on the crowd.


You underestimate my power


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

I was legit about to post that


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

Soooooo WTF is the plan with Joe?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> your bully joke is tired and old
> 
> Roman fucking sucks. I'm not the only one who's pissed.
> 
> ...



No really, you're pretty much a parody of yourself that you're in denial of any positives of the man, and there are many that at least the others actually give the guy.  You're either delusional, have some kind of personal issue or just a troll.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

So, srs question... what's the pay off to this Berg/B0rk thing? Seems like some irrelevant/unnecessary shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Actually, even Randy winning is meh. If they're doing Randy vs. Bray why not give Bray the rub to elevate him.



This.

Orton is already an established 12x champion and Orton winning at Mania doesn't do shit for Bray.

If Cena does drop the belt to Bray at EC, Bray NEEDS to beat Orton at Mania.

No exceptions.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So, srs question... what's the pay off to this Berg/B0rk thing? Seems like some irrelevant/unnecessary shit.


 exactly!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> You can tell who jerks Vince off, they usually have big hands and baby oil up for lube.



Vince is in love with one man at this point.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2017)

I think Wyatt is gonna beat cena for the title and beat Orton and needs to do so without anyone's help. It's the moment for Wyatt to be over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh and OldBerg is yet to take a bump.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So, srs question... what's the pay off to this Berg/B0rk thing? Seems like some irrelevant/unnecessary shit.



Probably Brock gonna screw Goldie's title shot at Fast lane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Miz should invite AJ to his show and give him a participation award.

His ass is headed back to the midcard.  Maybe the WWE will have him tag with Mojo?





Legend said:


> Soooooo WTF is the plan with Joe?


No plan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2017)

Joe vs Ambrose for the IC title


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> No really, you're pretty much a parody of yourself that you're in denial of any positives of the man, and there are many that at least the others actually give the guy.  You're either delusional, have some kind of personal issue or just a troll.



what kind of positives you have for this guy?? tell me? if its fucking merchandise or looking good you can fuck off a cliff.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm glad Roman didn't win the Universal title.  But don't kid yourself.  This was a temporary reprieve is all.  Owens is dropping the title to someone at Fastlane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)

Where was this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Joe vs Ambrose for the IC title


Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2017)

So why didnt he wrestle at Takeover instead of being in the crowd


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

fuck u wwe marks


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

I missed most of the Sasha match and most of the CW match.  That was when I took my piss breaks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

damn

orton and cena won in 2017

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2017)

Owens Stunner was pretty good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2017)

seems like aj n cena always save the card

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully Joe debuts tomorrow. And even wins the US title by Fastlane or Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Money in the Bank at least had some good other stuff.

And surprisingly, I was actually really into Roman/KO.

Cheering for Charlotte was fun.  I have come around in her.  She's great.  I'm a big fan of hers now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

One thing that also happened imo.  The rumors about Cena/Undertaker being dead were absolutely true.  I see no path to that match.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn
> 
> orton and cena won in 2017


 welcome to the next generation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> fuck u wwe marks



BUTZ CHENA WON! TATS ALL TAT MATTERs!

NEVEZ GIVEZ UPZ !


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Best moment of the rumble match was Corbin bossing against Strowman. That's how you build stars.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Best moment of the rumble match was Corbin bossing against Strowman. That's how you build stars.


Too bad.  I haven't forgotten that Cena buried him two weeks ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Guys, Mania gonna be lit!

Joe vs Naka at ME

AJ vs Finn


Taker vs Sting.....


Heel Cena vs Heel Roman



I-IT'S GONNA BE OK!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> BUTZ CHENA WON! TATS ALL TAT MATTERs!
> 
> NEVEZ GIVEZ UPZ !


Cena wasnt the problem


Cena vs styles was classic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena wasnt the problem
> 
> 
> Cena vs styles was classic



Nah saying that WWE marks legit comment it that one legit classic covers the ass of the Rumble.

I am not throwing any negativity at Cena or AJ those two busted their asses off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Still can't believe that all of the title holders in WWE (main roster not NXT) right now are Heels.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowd not happy that Apollo Crews and Kalisto wasted spots.  Both considered jobbers in my section.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too bad.  I haven't forgotten that Cena buried him two weeks ago.


Petition to ban Rukia from using the word "bury' or its counterparts from now on.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena and Dean Ambrose aren't heels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't believe that all of the title holders in WWE (main roster not NXT) right now are Heels.



Ambrose is the only true babyface


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel like the WWE knew what kind of reaction Roman was going to get.  And they threw him out there anyway.  I'm now expecting a heel turn, a definitive heel turn within the next couple of months.  I think they committed to it tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> what kind of positives you have for this guy?? tell me? if its fucking merchandise or looking good you can fuck off a cliff.



Well firstly in the past two years he has added to his move set adding more power house moves
Secondly when not given a stupid ass script (not his fault here) he actually can talk.  UUDD and when he held his own against Austin in an interview can show that.
He also has the natural charisma you can see begging to come out of the constraints Vince put on him.

Am I saying he's D.Bryan, AJ, Punk levels in the ring? No.
But claiming he's absolute garbage when at least 3/4s the roster is worse, and also we have had people like Great Kali is insanity.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

Cena and AJ saved this show again!!! 
With all this potential , wwe managed to fucked up things, I knew it was gonna happen. I lost faith 
Whatever congrats to cena and I hope Aj will remain one of the top star.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> John Cena and Dean Ambrose aren't heels.


I know what I said (actually forgot about Ambrose when I made the post. Don't know why I thought Miz was still IC Champ).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know what I said (actually forgot about Ambrose when I made the post).



Y-you forgot about me?

don't worry , my own family did too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias @God Movement it sounds like we killed it prediction wise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @God Movement it sounds like we killed it prediction wise.


Yup. Bastard Reigns losing cost me and you the perfect sweep but God Movement got the 8-0. Still 7-1 isn't too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @God Movement it sounds like we killed it prediction wise.



Rukia has more heel /face turns than Show .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

I was at a friends house in everyone in that room was cussing n pissed talking about how they are canceling their subscription

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I mean I don't blame people. The E hyped up the show and they totally learned how to fuck it up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was at a friends house in everyone in that room was cussing n pissed talking about how they are canceling their subscription


I have to admit.  I'm a little less interested in Smackdown now.  I know I will watch.  But I enjoyed that it was the AJ Styles show.  And now it isn't.

The Shane rumors scare me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit.  I'm a little less interested in Smackdown now.  I know I will watch.  But I enjoyed that it was the AJ Styles show.  And now it isn't.
> 
> The Shane rumors scare me.


Fair not to be interested.

NOBODY wants that match. or like 5 other matches on the mania card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

This is my mania card if I was to one day take over Vince's body and fuck him over

Taker vs Heath


Roman  vs Cena , winner NTR's the other's waifu 



Ambrose vs Brock in a stiff match  (I'm going full heel dammit!)


Bray vs Strowman in a pie eating contest


Jericho vs Kevin Owens in a thumb wrestling match.


Me announcing Shane owns company and have legit papers to give him over and then proceed to admit to steroid accusations and lying to Feds


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

It is true.  I don't know if I could put together a very compelling card either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Well firstly in the past two years he has added to his move set adding more power house moves
> Secondly when not given a stupid ass script (not his fault here) he actually can talk.  UUDD and when he held his own against Austin in an interview can show that.
> He also has the natural charisma you can see begging to come out of the constraints Vince put on him.
> 
> ...



oh yeah he needed 3 years to master a sitdown powerbomb top kek 

his interview were all scripted and he read the questions before hand for sure. you go out there live and use a looney toons line to a grown ass man? gtfoutta here

natural charisma? so that's the reason why he get's boo'd more than Cena am i ryt? Vince has a samoan dick fetish that's why he loves Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

for real though guys let tonight settle down and then say what you gotta say. Honestly though this Mania card seems really boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE probably did lose about 10,000 subscribers with that stunt.  The audience isn't in the mood to be trolled with Reigns.  They don't like the guy and don't want him in these spots anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for real though guys let tonight settle down and then say what you gotta say. Honestly though this Mania card seems really boring.


Terrible Mania card.  And tbh.  The brand split is impacting the card negatively.  I think it is limiting their options.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 30, 2017)

I really hope AJ Styles wins Elimination Chamber. Then Cena can use his rematch clause and we can have Cena vs. AJ vs. Orton as main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman hate with everyone is at an all time high now.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Wyatt is winning the chamber thats all i want


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman hate with everyone is at an all time high now.



It's either turn him heel vs Taker or put him in a position where you have him walking out.  The latter is bad for business cause fans still at some point want a shield reunion. 

It also shits on the guy playing Roman who for all faults is just doing his job and not risking career suicide by saying no to the megalomaniac Vincent Mcmahon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Remember when Bryan had a match against Bray but wasn't in the Rumble?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 30, 2017)

Wrestlemania Card

Near confirmed:
Cena vs. Orton
Brock vs. Goldberg
HHH vs. Rollins

Undertaker vs.
Charlotte (RAW) vs.
Alexa (SD) vs. 
Kevin Owens (Universal) vs.
Dean Ambrose (IC) vs.
Chris Jericho (US) vs.
Tyler Brate (UK) vs.
Neville (CW) vs.
Gallows/Anderson vs. 
American Alpha vs.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Undertaker vs.


Taker looks to have beef with Roman. Roman has beef with Stauman. Triple Threat Match.



> Charlotte (RAW) vs.


I expect a 4-way match with Bayley, Sasha and Nia



> Alexa (SD) vs.


Maybe ladder match. Or Alexa vs. Mickie



> Kevin Owens (Universal) vs.


Maybe Balor. Maybe Joe.



> Dean Ambrose (IC) vs.


Maybe ladder match.



> Chris Jericho (US) vs.


Maybe Balor. Maybe Joe. Maybe Dillinger.



> Tyler Brate (UK) vs.


don't care too much



> Neville (CW) vs.


Kota Ibushi please. Even if it's a 1-time contract.



> Gallows/Anderson vs.


New Day probably. Maybe Enzo/Cass get moment. 



> American Alpha vs.


Hopefully Revival.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Wrestlemania Card
> 
> Near confirmed:
> Cena vs. Orton
> ...



I think Taker vs Roman can be 50% likely.  KO needs to face Jericho.  It's the only thing that makes sense.

Still holding out for Bray to win in the chamber.

I wouldn't mind if Cena list chamber, faced Ambrose just so he could do the IC title open challenge.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was at a friends house in everyone in that room was cussing n pissed talking about how they are canceling their subscription


Rofl wwe stay chasin away fans with non draws.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's either turn him heel vs Taker or put him in a position where you have him walking out.  The latter is bad for business cause fans still at some point want a shield reunion.
> 
> It also shits on the guy playing Roman who for all faults is just doing his job and not risking career suicide by saying no to the megalomaniac Vincent Mcmahon


Agreed. Romang is in a horrible position right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Wrestlemania Card
> 
> Near confirmed:
> Cena vs. Orton
> ...


It's already been reported.

The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.


with the addition of AJ vs Shane.


There isn't no real reason to deny this anymore. Prepare for shitty mania brother!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl wwe stay chasin away fans with non draws.


Yea ...damn goldberg and brock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It's already been reported.
> 
> The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.
> 
> ...


Ugh sasha in title again?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

You know what? Fuck it Ill say it... I care more about Shaq vs Show than Aj vs Shane.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Agreed. Romang is in a horrible position right now.



At this rate I would have Seth and Dean matches go on early to mid Wrestlemania with Roman vs Taker happening nearer the end.

Have it seem close, but Roman can't put Taker away.  Then as Taker is about to win lights go out, come back on and it's 3 on 1 shield beatdown (ref being out cold from darkness shenanigans). 

Use Triple H as Seth's excuse saying he knows Hunter is smart and likely has his boys in back aiming for Seth (any nxt guy will do or Balore, Anderson and Gallows take said spot. ) also this is going on assumption Hunter will be defacto face cause of nxt.

Dean can basically say something about how he decided smackdown was beneath him amd wanted to be with his brother and Roman just not giving a fuck and wants to cause destruction. 

Hell this Raw tonight, the only thing Roman should do is come to the ring, call for a replay of eliminating Taker,  smirk, throw mic casually over shoulder and leave.  Acting like he took out the old big dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know what? Fuck it Ill say it... I care more about Shaq vs Show than Aj vs Shane.



Show should face and put over Brawn. Keep Shaq away.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Taker needs to retire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg needs to retire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Keep Lesnar around but use him properly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It's already been reported.
> 
> The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.
> 
> ...


Yeah no one wants to see Taker/Roman. Think this mania will be barely better than last years.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea ...damn goldberg and brock


Bro.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 30, 2017)

OLD/PARTTIMERMANIA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

im fine with partimermania 33. 

but they need AJ Styles to win a title at WM and have his moment ffs

Taker vs Roman would be fine also. i think WWE is being a dickhead to Roman and this match will be his downfall. if Roman wins, the little jimmy crowd will turn on him and will never go back. no one will take his victory seriously since it was handed to him and was booked by his boyfriend Vince McMahon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

This part time mania wrestler shit is so cancerous to the product. WWE out here making WCW decisions.
How the hell did Brock trick Vince into paying him millions to literally do nothing? He even got Goldberg on.
I hate the "well if the younger guys were draws" arguments. When do the younger guys even get the chance?
AJ literally had one of the best WWE years I've ever seen and his reward is going to be Shane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ deserved better.  He was a good entertaining champion.  And he deserved a chance to carry the belt into the biggest PPV of the year.  I was fine with him losing at Mania.  But this feels like a slap in the face.  They had to get the belt onto one of their guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Crazy how a guy like Dean killed it in 2016 along side Ziggler and Miz who brought their careers back were treated like pure garbage in the rumble. I know Miz isn't a dominant guy who's basically a chicken shit heel. But dude was just a stepping stone.

Dean, Jericho, and Sami were in the for about an hour and eliminated like 2 people among one another.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

That booking was ass, pretty much everyone that isnt big is only a jobber, thats what that rumble told me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 30, 2017)

Reigns vs Taker might be good as long as Taker doesnt get injured or gassed.

I wouldve done Angle vs Reigns, Kurt at least could get the best out of Reigns like AJ did.

Cena vs Orton if it happens, while is tiresome, with the right build up it could make fans look forward to it.

If only the Rock was available, he couldve feuded with AJ, Great One vs Phenomenal One dream match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Reigns vs Taker might be good as long as Taker doesnt get injured or gassed.
> 
> I wouldve done Angle vs Reigns, Kurt at least could get the best out of Reigns like AJ did.
> 
> ...



Taker looked like shit. Retire.
Kurt is never wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

no one is to blame but Vincent Kennedy McMahon

they have the most stacked roster in years and they fucking book the major players to be like shit in favor of fucking Reigns and Cena 

Sami and Fat Owens could be legit main eventers but they don't give a shit about them just because their vanilla midget and a fatass.

they have a legitimate heel in The Miz which is screaming big money matches but they keep screwing him over and over again.

its absolutely stupid. they even pulled the trigger on AJ Styles. he could have been involved with a biggest money match in WM history by retaining the belt and have Taker win the Rumble. its a win win situation wherein the part timer gets a spot at the biggest stage of them all and at the same time they have established AJ Styles as the new face of WWE.

Cesaro of all people was screwed hundreds and thousands of times, he could have been a 3 time WWE champ by now if only Vince use his brain for once and get past Cesaro's accent. the guy is supremely over with the crowd and is the best athlete they currently have.

now they are heading to Botchmania with Taker vs Roman as planned. which is really stupid because:

1. everyone hates Roman Reigns and they still keep pushing him down our throats as a fucking baby face.

2. Roman Reigns doesn't deserve to be put over by Undertaker. Roman is green and has a very long way to go before he reach the level of Punk, Rock or Austin.

3. they could have established AJ Styles instead and have him defend the title to bring more prestige to the brand and obviously to put AJ Styles over and hand the torch to him

4. Roman cannot carry Taker through the entire match, since he himself has a limited moveset and is boring to watch after 5mins. they will be exposing each others weaknesses and it will be a total hit storm of boos and discontentment from the crowd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how a guy like Dean killed it in 2016 along side Ziggler and Miz who brought their careers back were treated like pure garbage in the rumble. I know Miz isn't a dominant guy who's basically a chicken shit heel. But dude was just a stepping stone.
> 
> Dean, Jericho, and Sami were in the for about an hour and eliminated like 2 people among one another.


Jericho has by far the most rumble time now.  Still never won it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho has by far the most rumble time now.  Still never won it.



Didn't like how he just sat out the ring the entire time.



TerminaTHOR said:


> no one is to blame but Vincent Kennedy McMahon
> 
> they have the most stacked roster in years and they fucking book the major players to be like shit in favor of fucking Reigns and Cena
> 
> ...




This was the end of Roman's career.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

i just don't understand Vince's logic.

i know he hates the internet and he is a megalomaniac but jesus fucking christ, he needs to wake up and listen to the people


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2017)

Good morning everybody


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

This company really just doesn't give a darn whose on top of it. Even if the crowd is behind someone else they don't care because even with this really shitty booking they're still the biggest wrestling promotion in the world by far and they still have record revenues. 

Rumble was a great PPV and then the end happened. Honestly you have like 200 wrestlers under contract and 1 of them is healthy Samoa Joe. Reigns at 30 was just one of the absolute worst booking decisions ever. Balor is still in Mania plans.

I think we might get Braun/Taker/Roman though so Braun can eat the pin and protect one of the other guys.

Really don't understand why Orton is winning here instead of the Rumble. I went with Bray to win the Rumble because it makes no sense to not give him the rub as the winner of the Royal Rumble. EC is in 2 weeks and that could have pushed Orton up the card.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Are AJ and Cena going to rematch Tuesday night?  They sort of have to, right?  AJ is owed a rematch.  And that match should take place before Cena walks into a match he theoretically has low odds of walking out of as champ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

No surprise entry in the rumble killed it for me too. Where was Joe? We get enzo, crews and I forget who else and get fuckin Roman as number 30?!? Dude I wanted to hang myself by the dick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Do you think the Today Show will make fun of AJ again?  That guy from Atlanta was beaten just like they expected!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This company really just doesn't give a darn whose on top of it. Even if the crowd is behind someone else they don't care because even with this really shitty booking they're still the biggest wrestling promotion in the world by far and they still have record revenues.
> 
> Rumble was a great PPV and then the end happened. Honestly you have like 200 wrestlers under contract and 1 of them is healthy Samoa Joe. Reigns at 30 was just one of the absolute worst booking decisions ever. Balor is still in Mania plans.
> 
> ...


I just think its all Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

@WhatADrag What will Balor do for Wrestlemania if he is healthy?  Maybe WWE should give both AJ and Balor the night off since they have nothing for them to do?  Hell, put them into matches at Takeover!  HHH was just saying that the roster was depleted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag What will Balor do for Wrestlemania if he is healthy?  Maybe WWE should give both AJ and Balor the night off since they have nothing for them to do?  Hell, put them into matches at Takeover!  HHH was just saying that the roster was depleted.


He will be healthy but who knows. Might have him wreslte a scooby doo mascot.


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Best moment of the rumble match was Corbin bossing against Strowman. That's how you build stars.


And god forbid you have one of these dudes hossing it a little with lesnar who totally didn't need to take up one of the 20 slots lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I just think its all Vince.



There are other people who push this shit. It's not just him. Even then WWE doesn't see a problem because they're profitable. This was just the confirmation. I'm sure if Vince left the ones who agreed with him or this would lose all their power but they don't see this as bad business. If they make 600 million and give Brock 6 of that to get to his drawing power they don't see the issue in burying the rest of the roster.



Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag What will Balor do for Wrestlemania if he is healthy?  Maybe WWE should give both AJ and Balor the night off since they have nothing for them to do?  Hell, put them into matches at Takeover!  HHH was just saying that the roster was depleted.



So 2 former world champions are going to go to NXT....great ideas


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, I was joking.  But I don't see why these one match feuds between NXT guys and main roster guys are so terrible.

That Kevin Owens/John Cena clash.  That sort of thing should be repeated more frequently imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, I was joking.  But I don't see why these one match feuds between NXT guys and main roster guys are so terrible.
> 
> That Kevin Owens/John Cena clash.  That sort of thing should be repeated more frequently imo.



Because that was Kevin Owens fka Kevin Steen standing in a ring with John Cena which had novelty and drawing power. Even then Owens used that to break into the main.

There are no money matchups for AJ or Balor to go down to NXT for if anything the money is in guys coming up to face them. One just hit a year on the main roster and the other one has like maybe 5 weeks of main roster experience. It doesn't help them to go back down, it's not like Sami going and wrestling a Nakamura it's a clear demotion for them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There are other people who push this shit. It's not just him. Even then WWE doesn't see a problem because they're profitable. This was just the confirmation. I'm sure if Vince left the ones who agreed with him or this would lose all their power but they don't see this as bad business. If they make 600 million and give Brock 6 of that to get to his drawing power they don't see the issue in burying the rest of the roster.



If that's the case... Why did they put Daniel Bryan in the main event?

Why push roman reigns so hard like no other in this company history? Cause Roman is at hogan level now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

For the record I don't think we're getting Cena/Orton. I think they're going to go with the card Meltzer purported so Cena is losing at EC.

I really can't get over Orton winning and not giving Wyatt the Rumble rub if you're giving them the belt for the mania match. Orton can get heat by beating Cena or winning at EC in two weeks. 



WhatADrag said:


> If that's the case... Why did they put Daniel Bryan in the main event?



Because Bryan was getting White House petitions and had so much heat they couldn't deny it. They legitimately seemed blindsided by the reaction he got at times and eventually Vince just got worn down. When he did the Fastlane story though I think that was more representative of him shifting toward I'm doing whatever the fuck I want when I want. I don't think Vince is alone in these things for the most part, actually Bruce Pritchard has pretty much said Vince isn't alone in these decisions.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

Wwe never fail to disappoint us, like this rumble had all the chances to be the best, but no it has to be part-time rumble. They totally wasted this rumble, it's not possible. How can writers be this bad? 


WhatADrag said:


> It's already been reported.
> 
> The Observer adds that the WrestleMania line-up at this point looks like Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar, Triple H vs. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho, Shaquille O'Neal vs. Big Show, The Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns, Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton and RAW Women's Champion Charlotte Flair vs. Nia Jax vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.
> 
> ...


 The only matches I am interested in are bray vs Orton and Rollins vs hhh because with these two we have an opportunity to see old veterans put the young wolves over. All the others are just unacceptable, Aj vs Shane? Really Shane?? Is this fucking serious? Aj has been doing a hell of a great work as a wwe champ and were one of the reason smackdown was this good and that's his reward for mania? Really? Roman vs Taker,....like do someone give a darn about Roman or about a taker that should have retire a long time ago ( I still can't believe Wyatt didn't beat him) like when was the last time we got an enjoyable mania? WM 31 with its epic ending , WM 30 with its epic ending 32 was a disappointment and one of the worst.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Finn and Joe are the biggest Wildcards for Mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> For the record I don't think we're getting Cena/Orton. I think they're going to go with the card Meltzer purported so Cena is losing at EC.
> 
> I really can't get over Orton winning and not giving Wyatt the Rumble rub if you're giving them the belt for the mania match. Orton can get heat by beating Cena or winning at EC in two weeks.
> 
> ...




of course not kevin dunn errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr two front teeth is in it too and a bunch of yes men like CM Punk talked about.

I don't think its the fact Vince  doesn't give a darn. In my opinion its the fact fans just aren't that vocal anymore. We went all out. We got what we want did Bryan just kept getting hurt. Came back to put over Roman and got hurt again. That was more of a Vince had to do that situation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 30, 2017)

My game is in its fifth year now, it is Oct. 2021. John Cena is on the verge of retirement, or at least the game prompt is saying he's in terminal decline. I have been having him put over Baron Corbin now, to prep him for a short run at the main event before he's in decline himself. My long-term plans however, are with younger guys. A German wrestler by the name of Mike Schwarz was pegged as "The Next Big Thing" and Andrew Everett as being a "fantastic in-ring performer", under the creative meeting prompt, so I've been focusing extensively on their development.  Brock Lesnar, Shinsuke Nakamura, Samoa Joe, and Kevin Owens are said to be on the road to decline, so I've been setting up their replacements in Bram, Tyler Bates, Big E, and Kento Miyahara. Strangely, AJ Styles has only been getting better, Seth Rollins has outpaced his shield peers in ring development, though all three are still main eventers. 

Danny Duggan, Elias Sampson, and Ethan Page are in NXT, but they are my first choice to call up and I'll have these older guys in decline right now put them over to take their place.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

call me an an evil asshole or anything but if change needs to happen, something bad must happen with the company

like kevin dunn has to fucking go or something


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> call me an an evil asshole or anything but if change needs to happen, something bad must happen with the company
> 
> like kevin dunn has to fucking go or something


lmaooo

i be sending death threats to vince daily.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE pull up this kind of shit because all the little jimmies will be asking their parents to take them to Botchmania and they will make money regardless


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck the jimmies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

When we all say turn Roman heel so we can boo him then eventually cheer him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> of course not kevin dunn errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr two front teeth is in it too and a bunch of yes men like CM Punk talked about.
> 
> I don't think its the fact Vince  doesn't give a darn. In my opinion its the fact fans just aren't that vocal anymore. We went all out. We got what we want did Bryan just kept getting hurt. Came back to put over Roman and got hurt again. That was more of a Vince had to do that situation.



When I say he doesn't give a darn I mean he doesn't give a darn about wrestling fans and will just do whatever he wants/thinks is best. The fact Roman gets booed out the building in most of his televised appearances and is so clearly hated by the most vocal part of the fanbase hasn't lessened the Superman booking. 

So basically he's got a choice in who his top guy is and business would probably be flat with a lot of different options but he has stuck with Roman because it doesn't hurt their money and he likes him the most out of the Shield boys. I mean think about the massive deal they made about Daniel Bryan not being advertised for the Rumble and not being able to be in a match then the Rumble and Reigns comes out at motherfucking 30. I mean Rey Mysterio Jr is getting booed as a surprise entrant, think if Rey was in there instead of Enzo and the difference that would have made? Roman coming in at 30 even after that match with Owens is kind of heelish.



WhatADrag said:


> When we all say turn Roman heel so we can boo him then eventually cheer him



Yea because it's the most obvious thing this guy needs to discover his own character. It's just so obvious he's this amazing heel waiting to break out and he has this crazy immense amount of heel heat cached from being pushed down our throats a a babyface. Roman Reigns is a basically a ticking time bomb of literal heel heat waiting to explode.

If Roman beats Taker with heel tactics and then on the post-Mania Raw just does the complete heel turn I'd probably mark for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> When I say he doesn't give a darn I mean he doesn't give a darn about wrestling fans and will just do whatever he wants/thinks is best. The fact Roman gets booed out the building in most of his televised appearances and is so clearly hated by the most vocal part of the fanbase hasn't lessened the Superman booking.
> 
> So basically he's got a choice in who his top guy is and business would probably be flat with a lot of different options but he has stuck with Roman because it doesn't hurt their money and he likes him the most out of the Shield boys. I mean think about the massive deal they made about Daniel Bryan not being advertised for the Rumble and not being able to be in a match then the Rumble and Reigns comes out at motherfucking 30. I mean Rey Mysterio Jr is getting booed as a surprise entrant, think if Rey was in there instead of Enzo and the difference that would have made? Roman coming in at 30 even after that match with Owens is kind of heelish.
> 
> ...



True what you are saying is making since. But I think if HHH was in Vince position he would have turned Roman. Vince is over 70 years old. My grandpa is a stubborn old man. Don't know why Vince would be any different. 

Same. After calming down now.... I still fucks with Roman. I feel bad for him now. Dude is being put in the shittest situations. Someone in this thread, I don't know who, once said that Roman can't suffer from a super push nor can any one else. If last night wasn't an example of then I don't know what is.

Dude Roman as a heel would be so amazing.I believe it would actually be a big time deal in the wrestling world if it happened. The same dudes who say he is just mid card or can never be huge would be his biggest fans.

One thing I realized tho is the hes an average worker or sucks in the ring argument is so dumb. Can't name 5 horrible matches with Roman in it last year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

The world needs AJ vs Finn


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

ALL THE DISLIKES LOL
EVERY TOP COMMENT LITERALLY ABOUT ROMAN


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 30, 2017)

Can anyone explain why goldberg,taker and lesnar are in the front?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE probably made so much money smh.


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 30, 2017)

Positive thing about the rumble match:
Roman didn't win 

Worst thing about the rumble match:
#30 was Roman.

Best Match:
Cena vs Aj

Worst Match:
Royal Rumble


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

For the past 7 years we've had Alberto Del Rio, Sheamus, John Cena, Batista, Roman Reigns, Triple H, and now Randy Orton win the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Strowman/Seth/Dean next year.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The world needs AJ vs Finn



Why would you put the best in the world against a mediocre guy?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Why would you put the best in the world against a mediocre guy?


People would jerk off to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

who knew we would be getting kevin steen vs goldberg in 2017?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> who knew we would be getting kevin steen vs goldberg in 2017?


That does seem like a match for Fastlane.  Would love to see it end with a Popup Powerbomb.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not that interested in Rollins against HHH.  I do like the suggestion that Samoa Joe is a hired gun for HHH and shows up to destroy Rollins tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn wins next year, book it


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

wwe need to stop their thing with old guys really, Brock was the only one worth it. Goldberg ran out of breath during his entrance: hestonpls and Undertaker is now officially ( no kayfabe) the  deadman. , Oldberg and the dead barely touched the guys they were eliminating, the guys were eliminating themselves at this point. First I pray everytime taker is in the ring so he won't die ( becuz we love him and want him to stay alive) now they are gonna add Oldberg to my prayers? Come on, no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

So after much deliberation I have woke up to say this...... Royal Rumble was crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

It was a poorly booked good wrestling show.  And it was fun to actually be there.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

I kind of forgot about this issue when Roman came out at 30 but Braun cost Roman the Universal Title earlier that night. Which made me wonder if Roman vs. Braun will be at the next Raw PPV and then Undertaker costs Roman the match to set up Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Crowd not happy that Apollo Crews and Kalisto wasted spots.  Both considered jobbers in my section.



This triggers me. As far as I am concerned those two deserve a spot more than OldBerg, B0rk, and Taker who literally added nothing yet got cheered anyways. The spots featuring the oldtimers were so flaccid and uninspired. Even B0rk who's the healthiest of the bunch made look to be a punk. 



Rukia said:


> It is true.  I don't know if I could put together a very compelling card either.



Must've been hard playing GM mode in the old SvR games. 



Rukia said:


> WWE probably did lose about 10,000 subscribers with that stunt.  The audience isn't in the mood to be trolled with Reigns.  They don't like the guy and don't want him in these spots anymore.



@Nemesis look below



Nemesis said:


> It's either turn him heel vs Taker or put him in a position where you have him walking out.  The latter is bad for business cause fans still at some point want a shield reunion.
> 
> It also shits on the guy playing Roman who for all faults is just doing his job and not risking career suicide by saying no to the megalomaniac Vincent Mcmahon



Too late to turn him heel. If those numbers Rukia posted are true he's getting the wrong kind of heat. There's difference between people paying to see you lose and people not wanting to see you at all. The damage has been done, Vince just ruined his favorite child with this petty stunt. 



WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how a guy like Dean killed it in 2016 along side Ziggler and Miz who brought their careers back were treated like pure garbage in the rumble. I know Miz isn't a dominant guy who's basically a chicken shit heel. But dude was just a stepping stone.
> 
> Dean, Jericho, and Sami were in the for about an hour and eliminated like 2 people among one another.



Fucking this. All the best performers got shat on this year, if the Bryan rumbles were injustices this is 10 times worse. Orton is established, Bray could have seriously gotten the rub. I am certain peeps wouldn't be as mad had Bray won. 



ted. said:


> And god forbid you have one of these dudes hossing it a little with lesnar who totally didn't need to take up one of the 20 slots lol



Nah, gotta continue making the dude that can solo your roster OldDad's bitch. 



SoulTaker said:


> For the past 7 years we've had Alberto Del Rio, Sheamus, John Cena, Batista, Roman Reigns, Triple H, and now Randy Orton win the Rumble.



Said this a month ago. E can't book rumbles anymore, and while the mid 00's winners made sense, the booking was still stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Seriously does Berg and Roman have dirt on Vince?



Azeruth said:


> I kind of forgot about this issue when Roman came out at 30 but Braun cost Roman the Universal Title earlier that night. Which made me wonder if Roman vs. Braun will be at the next Raw PPV and then Undertaker costs Roman the match to set up Mania.



I luv Taker, but he's in horrible shape. Looked awkward last night and his gut was unsightly. It's time to quit. Have Orton choose the Raw title if that's still a thing, and just end Taker's career with a Cena match.  At least there's still the spectacle aspect of a Cena match. A Roman match would be so shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

My main concerns about the Rumble are actually concerns about Wrestlemania.  I think the Wrestlemania card looks terrible right now.  This is the card I would put together if I were running the show:

WWE Championship Match - Bray Wyatt (c) vs. Randy Orton
Raw vs Smackdown Match - AJ Styles vs. Brock Lesnar
Goldberg vs. Undertaker
WWE Smackdown Women's Championship- Alexa Bliss (c) vs. Nikki Bella
WWE Intercontinental Title Match Raw vs. Smackdown Match - Dean Ambrose (c) vs. Roman Reigns
John Cena vs. Samoa Joe
HHH vs. Seth Rollins
WWE Raw Women's Championship Match - Charlotte (c) vs. Asuka
WWE Universal Title Match - Kevin Owens (c) vs. Finn Balor
WWE United States Championship Match - Chris Jericho vs Cesaro
The Miz vs. Daniel Bryan
Raw vs Smackdown Women's Match - Bayley, Sasha Banks, and Nia Jax vs. Naomi, Becky, and Mickie James
Raw vs. Smackdown Match - Baron Corbin vs. Braun Strowman

There are some problems with my card.  But I love the idea of having more Raw vs. Smackdown competition.  That is what the brand split is supposed to be about!  And also, my card is better than the rumored card.  Not even close.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing will ever top the 92 Rumble.

This one had the potential to but then Vince got his hands on it.

The ball was dropped harder than a boy going through puberty.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Too late to turn him heel. If those numbers Rukia posted are true he's getting the wrong kind of heat. There's difference between people paying to see you lose and people not wanting to see you at all. The damage has been done, Vince just ruined his favorite child with this petty stunt.



So what do you do with him?  Fire him and prove that you're a piece of shit that should be shot because the guy himself has done nothing wrong and shouldn't be treated like he's Macho Man in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I kind of forgot about this issue when Roman came out at 30 but Braun cost Roman the Universal Title earlier that night. Which made me wonder if Roman vs. Braun will be at the next Raw PPV and then Undertaker costs Roman the match to set up Mania.


Makes sense in that aspect but still is fucking stupid to put Roman in rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I still can't believe that Enzo was in the Rumble.  Even worse he came in right after Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE typically adds like 200k subscribers in this period. So even if they lost 10k in subscribers by the time Mania rolled around they would get more. They always see a surge in subscriptions, even when it was HHH/Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane needs to drop the criticism of AJ's attitude.  That ticks me off.  Newsflash Shane.  You had a long run as a heel!  Mean Street Posse.  Corporation.  Invasion.  Ring any bells??


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

You said Samoa?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Shane needs to drop the criticism of AJ's attitude.  That ticks me off.  Newsflash Shane.  You had a long run as a heel!  Mean Street Posse.  Corporation.  Invasion.  Ring any bells??



Eh, faces and heels do that all the time when they switch alliances. Plus, at least this one makes sense in keyfabe. Shane used to be an awful person that constantly switched between sucking up to and wanting to sabotage his dad, while sticking his nose in wrestlers' business for no reason.

Shane is also a guy that's been gone for more than a decade, spent said decade running a business in China and is 50. Not hard to believe he's grown up a little bit when it comes to being a shitlord. Not hard to believe that he simply respects AJ and tells him that stuff because he doesn't want _him_ to be a shitlord.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone in Conneticut should commit harakiri. I dont care if its Vince or Dunn but someone has to go to pay for this mortal sin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

I wonder if Roman is able to sleep sound at night, he probably gets nightmares about beeing boo'd the fuck out


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> who knew we would be getting kevin steen vs goldberg in 2017?


Goldberg vs Brock for the Universal Title at Mania?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman has to be unhappy about the reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goldberg vs Brock for the Universal Title at Mania?


I hope not.  It is easy to imagine Goldberg winning it though.  Especially since that is what Stephanie challenged him on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo , Elsworth ,  Jack , and Xavier all took up spots


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

The Rumble was a lot worse than the last 3 volumes of Fairy Tail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Only way WWE can salvage Reigns vs. Taker is turning Reigns Heel in the process. Otherwise they could risk permanently alienating him with the crowd and essentially ruining his career. I'm telling you have him pull some Heel shit during the match at Mania to win then Heel it up on RAW and people would love it.
I think Owens is dropping the title to Goldberg at Fastlane then Brock beats Goldberg at Mania, with KO beating Jericho for the US Title at Mania too.


TerminaTHOR said:


> The Rumble was a lot worse than the last 3 volumes of Fairy Tail


Ok man. Its not THAT bad. If Reigns won the Rumble I'd agree with this statement.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo , Elsworth ,  Jack , and Xavier all took up spots



Enzo and Ellsworth are the worst, absolute fucking trash wastes with no value in any way whatsoever. The novelty was Carmella's Ellsworth pants which honestly could have been shown on Smackdown and still gotten a pop. Joe should have been in his spot. Even if you put him in the Elimination Chamber he should have been in the Rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo and Ellsworth could and should easily have been Joe and Balor (unless he wasn't cleared and if that were the case use Kane FGS). Gallagher and Xavier I'll give a pass because people liked Jack's shenanigans (plus I did want at least 1 Cruiserweight in the Rumble) and it was good to see some continuity between Bray and Woods.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only way WWE can salvage Reigns vs. Taker is turning Reigns Heel in the process. Otherwise they could risk permanently alienating him with the crowd and essentially ruining his career. I'm telling you have him pull some Heel shit during the match at Mania to win then Heel it up on RAW and people would love it.



I'm one of these people. 


Let's do it and create a bunch of babyfaces in the process

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

I feel sort of torn on Gallagher's appearance.

On the one hand, he had no chance to win and he was the only Cruiserweight in the Rumble so it's kind of weird to justify him taking a spot.

But the umbrella made me laugh a lot and it made me wish more people brought stuff into the ring to use.

Another thing I started wondering about was when Big Show announced for the Rumble and all that, I couldn't remember if his match with Shaq had already been announced. If so, would that mean that should Big Show have won, that in kayfabe he'd have to face Shaq and have a second match for the World Title? Was one of those moments that when I really thought about it, it made his entry kind of weird to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

That interview is cripted and was taped it has Vince written all over it

All Roman knows are cartoon references and bad bathroom jokes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Enzo and Ellsworth are the worst, absolute fucking trash wastes with no value in any way whatsoever. The novelty was Carmella's Ellsworth pants which honestly could have been shown on Smackdown and still gotten a pop. Joe should have been in his spot. Even if you put him in the Elimination Chamber he should have been in the Rumble.


 
Joking about Xavier and Jack cause he was a lovable goof but yeah those two were god fucking awful. 

Ellsworth ran his course  and Enzo's lost me completely.   

Agreed man. I guess Vince didn't want that Samoan to embarrass his Samoan


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

Off-topic, but major props to Rusev. I never got my question answered whether that mask he was wearing was legit or not. If it was, the dude's a trooper. Took way more bumps than he had any business taking. Kinda took them for no reason too, since it's not like he was in a program with anyone during the match, so he could've gotten knocked out way earlier than he did.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I feel sort of torn on Gallagher's appearance.
> 
> On the one hand, he had no chance to win and he was the only Cruiserweight in the Rumble so it's kind of weird to justify him taking a spot.
> 
> ...



Personally I think Gallagher is a comedy character and that Neville should kill him once before he inevitably wins the belt. At the same time it would have been cool if the cruiserweight spot went to someone doing high spots.

WWE plothole. He was really just there to be eliminated by Braun and give Braun a rub as a super heavyweight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I feel sort of torn on Gallagher's appearance.
> 
> On the one hand, he had no chance to win and he was the only Cruiserweight in the Rumble so it's kind of weird to justify him taking a spot.
> 
> ...




Gallagher was fine. He was funny and refreshing.


Show was obviously not gonna win. Shaq vs Show is gonna be a somewhat marketing match so it's obvious he is gonna put more time into that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm one of these people.
> 
> 
> Let's do it and create a bunch of babyfaces in the process



Have this Roman turn on bestie Dean Ambrose at Mania


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Off-topic, but major props to Rusev. I never got my question answered whether that mask he was wearing was legit or not. If it was, the dude's a trooper. Took way more bumps than he had any business taking. Kinda took them for no reason too, since it's not like he was in a program with anyone during the match, so he could've gotten knocked out way earlier than he did.



I think he broke his nose at the Saturday event in Abilene. No one's really confirmed it but the other thing floating around was he did that on Raw but I can't remember but his nose is broken.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo , Elsworth ,  Jack , and Xavier all took up spots


Forreal, Enzo is just a glorified manager at this point. No idea why he was in the rumble. Of course Ellsworth has to get in too, even tho I think fans are done with him.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Enzo and Ellsworth are the worst, absolute fucking trash wastes with no value in any way whatsoever. The novelty was Carmella's Ellsworth pants which honestly could have been shown on Smackdown and still gotten a pop. Joe should have been in his spot. Even if you put him in the Elimination Chamber he should have been in the Rumble.



I didn't mind Ellseworth. Every Rumble has that one guy who you know for a fact is simply there to be killed and eliminated quickly. As far as those characters go, it might as well have been him, and for what it was worth, it was funny (though I wasn't a fan of his elimination spot).

Enzo.... yeah, that was fucking dumb. Rumbles don't need two of those characters, there was nothing really funny about what he did, and he only really appeared to make Jimmy look tougher. Not only does he not even need that like Strongman does, but it was completely wasted because he got killed by Goldberg _again anyway_.



SoulTaker said:


> I think he broke his nose at the Saturday event in Abilene. No one's really confirmed it but the other thing floating around was he did that on Raw but I can't remember but his nose is broken.



Babyface Rusev strikes again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Forreal, Enzo is just a glorified manager at this point. No idea why he was in the rumble. Of course Ellsworth has to get in too, even tho I think fans are done with him.



Whatever momentum Enzo and Cass had died when Enzo got injured by Vaudevillains.

Now they should just have Big Cass go singles with Enzo as manager. Bam you get yourself a big man with a good talking manager that is slightly like Jimmy Hart in the sense he's a big talker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's another thing. Goldberg vs Brock for the title is confirmed so the main event is gonna last a few minutes. 

Shades of Wrestlemania 20 will come back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

The Brock Lesnar redemption angle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Personally I think Gallagher is a comedy character and that Neville should kill him once before he inevitably wins the belt. At the same time it would have been cool if the cruiserweight spot went to someone doing high spots.
> 
> WWE plothole. He was really just there to be eliminated by Braun and give Braun a rub as a super heavyweight.


Remembered Mark Henry came out too. Could argue that if Show is there for the super heavyweight rub for Braun, you could replace Henry with someone else in that situation (even though he's from Texas).

Also looking at the stats WWE has for the match, Jericho is recorded as lasting 1:00:13. Sami second at 46:55.
They gave Ellsworth :15 seconds and Enzo :18 seconds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Brock Lesnar redemption angle



HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Brock Lesnar redemption angle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Remembered Mark Henry came out too. Could argue that if Show is there for the super heavyweight rub for Braun, you could replace Henry with someone else in that situation (even though he's from Texas).


Henry was fine though. Enzo took up the beginning of the rumble and then took up time getting to the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Remembered Mark Henry came out too. Could argue that if Show is there for the super heavyweight rub for Braun, you could replace Henry with someone else in that situation (even though he's from Texas).



Braun eliminated both of them didn't he? That sort of adds to his mystique and Henry is from Texas.

Actually you guys see the shit with all of these guys riding carts down the ramp?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I still haven't forgiven Shane for stealing Corbin's spot at Survivor Series.  If he does force a program with AJ, I hope that the crowd turns on him.  Because Stephanie would be right.  Shane is actually stealing opportunities from other superstars.  He wants to put on a four star match at Wrestlemania in his 50's and he knows that AJ can carry him to one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

i miss Santino Marella. he should teach Enzo and Ellsworth how to do comedy while looking good and be a badass at the same time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun eliminated both of them didn't he? That sort of adds to his mystique and Henry is from Texas.
> 
> Actually you guys see the shit with all of these guys riding carts down the ramp?



Yeah WWE posted it on their youtube channel. Guess they didn't want their big guys gassed out too early


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly, Cena/AJ at Wrestlemania still looks like a possibility.  If Samoa Joe doesn't come up.. I don't know what Cena is doing otherwise.  And I guess maybe there is a 1% chance Shawn Michaels or Kurt Angle will have a match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Shane is as delusional as Vince.

like father like fucking son

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still haven't forgiven Shane for stealing Corbin's spot at Survivor Series.  If he does force a program with AJ, I hope that the crowd turns on him.  Because Stephanie would be right.  Shane is actually stealing opportunities from other superstars.  He wants to put on a four star match at Wrestlemania in his 50's and he knows that AJ can carry him to one!


Brah......... waifu Steph  is always wrong. Remember that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still haven't forgiven Shane for stealing Corbin's spot at Survivor Series.  If he does force a program with AJ, I hope that the crowd turns on him.  Because Stephanie would be right.  Shane is actually stealing opportunities from other superstars.  He wants to put on a four star match at Wrestlemania in his 50's and he knows that AJ can carry him to one!


Brah......... waifu Steph  is always wrong. Remember that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd rather the feud be Corbin/Shane. Makes more sense since Corbin doesn't have a feud.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?



Yeah but the thing is that WWE doesn't get the benefit of the doubt here because at every turn they've fucked up the Roman Reigns story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun eliminated both of them didn't he? That sort of adds to his mystique and Henry is from Texas.
> 
> Actually you guys see the shit with all of these guys riding carts down the ramp?


He did, and I suppose it does. But at the same time if we're talking about entrants that didn't really have to be there, I'm saying that Big Show or Henry could have filled the slot, and that both didn't necessarily have to be involved. The Texas thing was more about Henry probably coming in for a hometown crowd pop.

I did see someone retweet a picture of guys like Big E, Big Show, and Braun using a cart to get down the ramp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?



Well putting everything into perspective including spots that were wasted, I still think it means Roman's gonna be in the title picture so even a heel turn wouldn't work if he's going after the title. He needs someone to totally wreck and someone who's an over baby face to feud with but not for the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well putting everything into perspective including spots that were wasted, I still think it means Roman's gonna be in the title picture so even a heel turn wouldn't work if he's going after the title. He needs someone to totally wreck and someone who's an over baby face to feud with but not for the title.


So after he's done with Taker poor Sami is next on the list. I'd be down with that. But knowing WWE...
Hell even Bray/Orton for the title at Mania that should be dead obvious may not happen because this company is semi-retarded.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> He did, and I suppose it does. But at the same time if we're talking about entrants that didn't really have to be there, I'm saying that Big Show or Henry could have filled the slot, and that both didn't necessarily have to be involved. The Texas thing was more about Henry probably coming in for a hometown crowd pop.
> 
> I did see someone retweet a picture of guys like Big E, Big Show, and Braun using a cart to get down the ramp.



I get that but they wanted to be able to have the package look that much more impressive since he wasn't breaking Roman's record and he was going to get easily dropped by Corbin. I think that they included Henry because this is his last run through with the company too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?



LOL NO. the push was still handed to him on a silver platter. fuck him. 

Roman beating Taker will end his career and it will be a point of no return. I'd say book it and lets see Vince lose his mind.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i miss Santino Marella. he should teach Enzo and Ellsworth how to do comedy while looking good and be a badass at the same time



I never got the hate for Santino. He was fucking amazing his entire career and I was legit upset when I heard he had a career-ending injury. His little stunt with Del Rio in the 2011 Rumble was the best thing ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So after he's done with Taker poor Sami is next on the list.


Probably. Sami taking an L vs a heel reigns wouldn't hurt him because he can then be slowly picked up so that next year he wins the Rumble. Well that's if Vince isn't alive by then


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I get that but they wanted to be able to have the package look that much more impressive since he wasn't breaking Roman's record and he was going to get easily dropped by Corbin. I think that they included Henry because this is his last run through with the company too.


I suppose. I think it's just me going back through entrants retroactively and wondering who could have been swapped around.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So after he's done with Taker poor Sami is next on the list. I'd be down with that. But knowing WWE...
> Hell even Bray/Orton for the title at Mania that should be dead obvious may not happen because this company is semi-retarded.



A Roman/Sami feud with Roman firmly being the heel would elevate sympathetic babyface Sami to another level based on the easy ass big dog/underdog promos they could tell. 

This is what I mean by creating babyfaces, Roman is the corporate champion and they have so many dudes with these perseverance stories that are natural babyfaces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?



Hell no, but it would certainly make it, as well as all of the weird decisions they made with his character until now, make sense. And in the end, that's all I truly want out of this show. For it to make some sort of sense. The only time I ever really get ticked off at the show's booking is when I can't really piece together in my head what the logic behind it was.

Like, I don't like that Orton took the Rumble instead of Bray, but there's a logic to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Speaking of heel turns.  A couple of us in the crowd were chanting for Cena to turn heel after AJ kicked out of the Super AA.  Would have been great if he had cheated to win.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok but real talk. Let's say Roman goes full Heel to beat Undertaker at Mania. Will that retrospectively redeem his participation in the Rumble in your eyes?


Not really.  I think it would make more sense.  The problem is though that I don't care about that match, at least not right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I never got the hate for Santino. He was fucking amazing his entire career and I was legit upset when I heard he had a career-ending injury. His little stunt with Del Rio in the 2011 Rumble was the best thing ever.



i was a Santino fan. where in the hell do you see a real life bad ass with tattoos all over the body that does comedy wrestling?? 

WWE nerfed Santino hard because he was the 2nd coming of Ken Shamrock and Kurt Angle that's why they forced that Cobra gimmick on him. never hated him tho. he's a really talented athlete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not really, but it would certainly make it, as well as all of the weird decisions they made with his character until now, make sense. And in the end, that's all I truly want out of this show. For it to make some sort of sense.



That sad feeling when Shirker just wants a show to make sense instead of being good. DAMN YOU VINCE FOR LOWERING HIS EXPECTATIONS!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> A Roman/Sami feud with Roman firmly being the heel would elevate sympathetic babyface Sami to another level based on the easy ass big dog/underdog promos they could tell.
> 
> This is what I mean by creating babyfaces, Roman is the corporate champion and they have so many dudes with these perseverance stories that are natural babyfaces.



i hate to break it to you ST, but once Roman turns to be the corporate champ he will have super powers like Cena backstage. he will bury everyone in the roster using politics and shit. Sami doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

So after compiling the general opinion on the thread: Roman being in the Rumble is still bad, turn him Heel vs Taker, solidify his Heel status by having him feud with and wreck Sami, then build from there.
That is something I can get behind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd also take Heel Reigns betraying Ambrose and truly destroying his friend.

This way Shield can never happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i was a Santino fan. where in the hell do you see a real life bad ass with tattoos all over the body that does comedy wrestling??
> 
> WWE nerfed Santino hard because he was the 2nd coming of Ken Shamrock and Kurt Angle that's why they forced that Cobra gimmick on him. never hated him tho. he's a really talented athlete.



This is pretty much word-for-word my feelings on Santino. Didn't he have a legit blackbelt or some shit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This is pretty much word-for-word my feelings on Santino. Didn't he have a legit blackbelt or some shit?


Dude was a beast man. And he was legit hilarious too. I don't understand why WWE would try and sabotage him with the Cobra nonsense. And even then fans still got behind it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Vince hates europeans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This is pretty much word-for-word my feelings on Santino. Didn't he have a legit blackbelt or some shit?



yes he was into mma i believe and he was the authority/badass figure in the locker room. all of them were scared shitless of Santino


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I still think beating down Rollins is a good way to turn Roman heel.  Really easy for him to cut a scathing promo about how gullible the fans are for thinking that he had forgiven Rollins for everything in the past.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

it doesn't matter. there's no way in hell they could ever fix the shit they've done last night. Roman should pack his bags and go to TNA. it would be adorable if he also gets boo'd the fuck out there too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince hates europeans


Vince hates blacks too.  And Japanese.  They always underperform their talent.

I guess he has a soft spot for Samoans though?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince hates blacks too.  And Japanese.  They always underperform their talent.
> 
> I guess he has a soft spot for Samoans though?



i told you Rukia, Vince had an affair with a samoan wrestler in the past. Vince was fucking humbled by that samoan and he could never ever forget the feeling of fullness ever since


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince hates blacks too.  And Japanese.  They always underperform their talent.
> 
> I guess he has a soft spot for Samoans though?



It's thanks to Rocky


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

you're getting there Dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Nah but for real just annoying how they could have had a really special Rumble but decided to mess it up .

I am curious if Roman can ever be babyface again even if he turns heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman could probably go babyface again.  There just has to be a natural progression.  It will be a few years though before it happens.  You commit to the heel turn, and you better stick with it and make this guy a monster heel.  I don't want him to be a chicken shit heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah I mean Edge was a face again at certain points and he had nuclear heat for the Matt Hardy stuff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me ask something else for once, if anyone saw Wrestle Kingdom,  which match was better so far this year Omega vs Okada or AJ vs Cena ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah I mean Edge was a face again at one point and he had nuclear heat for the Matt Hardy stuff



With casual fans no less 

I guess it's cause I feel Roman's heading into Die roman Die territory of being hated that I wonder if he's ever gonna be babyface again. Smarks hate him and if he turns , marks will hate him so he losses either way.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Is tonight finally the night for Emmalina?  We are coming right after a major PPV!  I think Bayley is the lovable loser character.  And it doesn't really matter if she wins or loses.  Beating Bayley in a match is a good way to eventually bring Emma back.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me ask something else for once, if anyone saw Wrestle Kingdom,  which match was better so far this year Omega vs Okada or AJ vs Cena ?



Omega vs Okada of course. The bumps and the moves that Omega had to sell on that match were over the top. The only disappointing thing about that match was that Omega never had the chance to successfully hit Okada with the One Winged Angel. They book Okada to no sell that one particular move. Cena copied the finish hitting Styles with two AssAdjustments.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte should troll Emmalina and play a video montage of Emma with doing her autistic dance gimmick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me ask something else for once, if anyone saw Wrestle Kingdom,  which match was better so far this year Omega vs Okada or AJ vs Cena ?



This is going all over Twitter and they are amazing matches. Okada/Omega was the better match. As someone who loves the WWE mainevent style I think AJ/Cena was better than Tanahashi/Naito but Omega/Okada was on an entirely different magnitude. AJ/Cena is an inner circle MOTY contender but Omega/Okada might be the greatest match ever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is going all over Twitter and the and both are amazing matches. Okada/Omega was the better match. As someone who loves the WWE mainevent style I think AJ/Cena was better than Tanahashi/Naito but Omega/Okada was on an entirely different magnitude. AJ/Cena is an inner circle MOTY contender but Omega/Okada might be the greatest match ever.



Thanks dude. I was legit curious to hear from you guys who watched it. I might check it out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Omega vs Okada of course. The bumps and the moves that Omega had to sell on that match were over the top. The only disappointing thing about that match was that Omega never had the chance to successfully hit Okada with the One Winged Angel. They book Okada to no sell that one particular move. Cena copied the finish hitting Styles with two AssAdjustments.



ignoring your last comment, thanks for the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

WWEPorn on twitter?? What in the world?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE might pull another petty stunt by calling in Batista, offer him a $5 million contract and beat whoever is champion to take Roman's heat off of him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

If it's breast for business, then it has my support.  Same with Alexa Bliss and her ass that runs the class.  Perfection!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I want Sasha against Paige Vanzant at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> WWEPorn on twitter?? What in the world?


I have a Asuka Gravure video, im hanging on to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If it's breast for business, then it has my support.  Same with Alexa Bliss and her ass that runs the class.  Perfection!



I will spell my full name using my tongue on Alexa's ass cheeks


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> I have a Asuka Gravure video, im hanging on to



You has to share dat. Pm me the link rofl


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If it's breast for business, then it has my support.  Same with Alexa Bliss and her ass that runs the class.  Perfection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You has to share dat. Pm me the link rofl


Its non nude so technically I could post it here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a weak finish.  Charlotte does a way better moonsault and never wins with it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Is JoJo married?? That ass of hers looks delicious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Khris, can you change the thread name to Gloriously Awful  Road to Rawstlemania ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Its non nude so technically I could post it here



DO IT!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is JoJo married?? That ass of hers looks delicious


Jojo is even better in person dude.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jojo is even better in person dude.



Imma stalk her social medias


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DO IT!


in a couple hours im about to go to class

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> in a couple hours im about to go to class



Tag me in your post later


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

Man Royal Rumble was so bad that the thirst is runnin wild in here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man Royal Rumble was so bad that the thirst is runnin wild in here.


Let me tell you something brother!! 


Ambrose vs Joe vs Naka  vs Ziggler vs Corbin vs  Miz at Mania for the IC title


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me tell you something brother!!
> 
> 
> Ambrose vs Joe vs Naka  vs Ziggler vs Corbin vs  Miz at Mania for the IC title



That is something WWE would book


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I know that Shane and Daniel Bryan are Babyfaces that only screw over the heel characters.  But they have made a lot of unfair decisions since they started running SD.  And I'm going to start calling them out for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That is something WWE would book



Do you hate the idea of it or is it an all right match?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't really like throwing six superstars into the same match, not during Wrestlemania.  But the WWE is desperate to give everyone something to do.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

Everyone yesterday!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So what do you do with him?  Fire him and prove that you're a piece of shit that should be shot because the guy himself has done nothing wrong and shouldn't be treated like he's Macho Man in Vince's eyes.





I'm just making an observation. And it aint the fans' fault Vince fucked him over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Everyone yesterday!


not funny man


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Nah what they need to do is emasculate Roman.

Have him dress up as a female , challenge for the divas title, and win it.

Oh wait that was Santino's thing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

ST god bless you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty much


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

The guy SCREAMING SAMOA JOE!!!! right before the "1"    Roman's music : WTF WTF 


Dean Ambrose said:


> not funny man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

classic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Best moment of the Rumble


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

- As noted, a cart was used at last night's _WWE Royal Rumble_ pay-per-view to bring the bigger men like Braun Strowman, The Big Show, Big E, Bray Wyatt and Mark Henry to the ring. They would be shown making their entrance before the camera cut away and then they would walk to the cart and be taken to the ring. Big E reacted to being carted to the ring on Twitter, writing:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman #30 is biggest troll of all time!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> - As noted, a cart was used at last night's _WWE Royal Rumble_ pay-per-view to bring the bigger men like Braun Strowman, The Big Show, Big E, Bray Wyatt and Mark Henry to the ring. They would be shown making their entrance before the camera cut away and then they would walk to the cart and be taken to the ring. Big E reacted to being carted to the ring on Twitter, writing:



Harrison Ford is carting Big E. He should feel honored

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Best moment of the Rumble



Can you explain?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can you explain?



It's supposed to shoot fireworks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's supposed to shoot fireworks


Oh shit 

Thanks I guess even God was pissed about this Rumble


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

The Big Dog

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenju said:


> The Big Dog




Not sure because of the way the graph is formatted but it looks like AJ outdid Reigns in the 4th quarter. Goldberg looks like he'd shoot up to the top 5 based off the 4th quarter alone as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's supposed to shoot fireworks


 damn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

wtf Kane still doing well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenju said:


> The Big Dog


Most of the purchases are probably from the Middle east


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> wtf Kane still doing well.



Kids like masks, so him and Kalisto are doing well


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

From what the article shows, Styles has been a bigger seller than DBry was.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'm just making an observation. And it aint the fans' fault Vince fucked him over.



Oh tbh I was calling out Vince on that more so than the fans.  Though the fans could have been I guess less a bunch of assholes and focus at vince not the worker.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone watch Bayley and actually think that she is in Charlotte's league?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Oh tbh I was calling out Vince on that more so than the fans.  Though the fans could have been I guess less a bunch of assholes and focus at vince not the worker.



but Vince won't show his face  on tv anymore and obviously writers are never gonna go out there to get shat on. So roman has to be the sacrificial lamb. I feel for his fans and his daughter though. It ain't easy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenju said:


> From what the article shows, Styles has been a bigger seller than DBry was.



That 4th quarter number is pretty crazy. It pretty much means that when pushed him and Roman are equal merch movers.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Most of the purchases are probably from the Middle east



Then Sami would do better


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Does anyone watch Bayley and actually think that she is in Charlotte's league?



Considering that she is one of the best women's wrestlers in North America from a match quality standpoint and Charlotte just got to that level yeah...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That 4th quarter number is pretty crazy. It pretty much means that when pushed him and Roman are equal merch movers.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Sami would do better



Middle easterns love Sami?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Middle easterns love Sami?



Sami is actually a ginger arab


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not very creative with my catcalling.  The best I could do during the Bayley/Charlotte match was yell "go back to NXT!"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

One thing that happened during the Rumble.  The main screen stopped working.  And it was definitely causing a problem in my area.  There was even a "fix the screen" chant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Oh tbh I was calling out Vince on that more so than the fans.  *Though the fans could have been I guess less a bunch of assholes* and focus at vince not the worker.



This makes no sense. Think of Roman as any type of product presented by a company, for whatever reason this product isn't clicking with the consumer but apparently other products are. Is Vince to blame? Yes, but fans aren't assholes for not liking something they're paying for.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sami is actually a ginger arab


My mind is blown 

Geezus the things you find out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm curious, do any of you have the hope that Vince dies already?

cause I am seeing some comments on Youtube and FB saying it


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Vince won't show his face  on tv anymore and obviously writers are never gonna go out there to get shat on. So roman has to be the sacrificial lamb. I feel for his fans and his daughter though. It ain't easy.



You mean like last year when vince was on TV and fans were cheering him and bowing to him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> You mean like last year when vince was on TV and fans were cheering him and bowing to him?



Oh yeah 

I did wonder why nobody was shitting on him when they had the chance. Guess Vince is right that people tend to forget


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens needs to hold until Wrestlemania.  People were really happy when he retained yesterday.  Don't ruin that!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens needs to hold until Wrestlemania.  People were really happy when he retained yesterday.  Don't ruin that!



Agreed, though Jericho needs to lose his US title at Fastlane (is that the raw PPV?) then snap on Owens.  Let them have the title match conclusion to the Best Friends story line.  Jericho loses, goes off to do his band stuff for a while then comes back a year later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

We couldn't believe it when Roman kicked out of that brass knuckle shot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho's run was ruined last night. Time to have him job to Strowman for the belt, then job to Reigns so that Reigns can have momentum when he has a shot at the title at Mania, while facing Taker, in a gauntlet run.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> You mean like last year when vince was on TV and fans were cheering him and bowing to him?



Eh. Vince is a shit. But he's given us many memorable memories as well. In hindsight he's helped wrestling more than harmed it.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Tag me in your post later


Part 1: 





[S-A-F] said:


> Man Royal Rumble was so bad that the thirst is runnin wild in here.


You know damn well you dont mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

WTF... Rosa is still employed. Female JTG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosa just banging everyone in the company to stay


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I'm at fault for doing it too
> 
> Can you link me the match dude?



Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Okada's ability to fly over the barricade is too sweet


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

dont kno if this was put up or not
(by Okada)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

holy shit that stiff drop kick to the head


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I hadn't seen that move before .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

HOLY FUCK KENNY ! 

Y u so athletic?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD! DAT IS A SMALL ASS TABLE !


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2017)

Kenju said:


> The Big Dog



DA BIG DAWG moving BIG MERCH

It's surreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I salute this match,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

fuck........ that match....... too good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Analysis of Omega vs Okada:

Fantastic match , a bit slow at first but the build up and then pay off was worth the patience.

One minor gripe is that I feel the pin counts are really slow.If they were a bit more faster and on point then it could have added more drama to an already fantastic dramatic match. For me at least I'm not sure if others think this.

Overall though yeah I get why this match has hype. I give it 10/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2017)

Lmfao.

Roman even triggers kids now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

who's watching Raw today?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ came on strong in the last half of the quarter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Part 1:
> You know damn well you dont mind


I swore off the 3D a while ago bro. Only prime Trish gets me goin.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2017)

Guess Jim Ross agrees with me



> Seems to me that WWE is perhaps positioning Reigns to become a villain and if that is true Roman Reigns can be one of the biggest stars in WWE which is always the goal no matter if one is 'fish or fowl.' A great, 'heel run' will obviously do more for Reigns to be eventually become a major fan favorite than any thing that WWE can seemingly do at this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I swore off the 3D a while ago bro. Only prime Trish gets me goin.



Who's you're fave 2D girls now?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who's watching Raw today?


Should they start the episode with Roman?  Probably the best way to piggyback onto the emotion of the PPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman coming out at 30 is pretty heelish in and of itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I mean honestly  I'd rather hope Samoa Joe is on Smackdown and that it was good Roman was 30th


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Guess Jim Ross agrees with me



He's getting x-pac heat. They still need to book him right, even if he's heel. That means no more nonsensical shit like putting him in the rumble after losing his title match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Can fans please stop being excited for 5 min Goldberg and lesnar promos on raw
They're part of the problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, I was disappointed that people in the crowd were calling for Goldberg last night.  He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to know how Goldberg is going to earn a title shot without wrestling on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> He's getting x-pac heat. They still need to book him right, even if he's heel. That means no more nonsensical shit like putting him in the rumble after losing his title match.



Dude has so much cache from this forced face run though. I don't think it's that much the margin for error is especially small since it's really just keeping it simple. But it's WWE and they often fuck up simple.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE handling of the New Day is chicken shit.  They could have done something last night to plant some breakup seeds, but chose not to do so.  Probably because they are scared.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE handling of the New Day is chicken shit.  They could have done something last night to plant some breakup seeds, but chose not to do so.  Probably because they are scared.



This is true but you can really start that storyline at any point and who knows, maybe they're being saved to prop up one of these NXT teams coming up? Revival needs a face team to get established against. 

I wouldn't mind a New Day breakup but Big E needs to be elevated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to know how Goldberg is going to earn a title shot without wrestling on Raw.



By Mick and Steph saying it's Best for Business!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> By Mick and Steph saying it's Best for Business!



But you know what this makes sense within the structure of the show. The biggest issue with Stephanie as a heel is that none of her shit makes sense from the start of her arc with the authority to now. She went from telling little troll neck beard Daniel Bryan he wasn't good enough and that Randy Orton was a real champion. Now she's telling chubby neck bead Kevin Owens he's her handpicked champion over handsome GOT-extra Roman Reigns. It's insulting to the audience.

If she wanted to just give Goldberg the title shot because he looks like a champion who will make her company more money it's believable even for a heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I also think that Stephanie should be fucking pissed!

Didn't Vince say that this was a competition between Raw and Smackdown?  Well, let's break that down.  Battleground - Dean Ambrose wins the WWE Title.  Survivor Series - Smackdown wins the Men's Match.  Royal Rumble - A Smackdown superstar wins the Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> But you know what this makes sense within the structure of the show. The biggest issue with Stephanie as a heel is that none of her shit makes sense from the start of her arc with the authority to now. She went from telling little troll neck beard Daniel Bryan he wasn't good enough and that Randy Orton was a real champion. Now she's telling chubby neck bead Kevin Owens he's her handpicked champion over handsome GOT-extra Roman Reigns. It's insulting to the audience.
> 
> If she wanted to just give Goldberg the title shot because he looks like a champion who will make her company more money it's believable even for a heel.



Crap I was trying to be funny but it turned logical instead. Damn it all!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

I still have one piece>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude has so much cache from this forced face run though. I don't think it's that much the margin for error is especially small since it's really just keeping it simple. But it's WWE and they often fuck up simple.



Like it's been said before, it's "go away" heat not "I hope you lose" heat. Miz is the latter and has been the best heel in the company for the majority of 2016. Roman's situation is still shaky at best. And to your point, WWE can fuck up the simplest of opportunities.  For example, I dunno about having him face Taker so early in his heel run. Maybe start with a face midcarder like Sami or go with a double turn with Braun. Like Braun isn't even cheating or being a total asshole, also hard hitters seems to be over these days.. Braun could be a decent face IMO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also think that Stephanie should be fucking pissed!
> 
> Didn't Vince say that this was a competition between Raw and Smackdown?  Well, let's break that down.  Battleground - Dean Ambrose wins the WWE Title.  Survivor Series - Smackdown wins the Men's Match.  Royal Rumble - A Smackdown superstar wins the Rumble.


Holy shit, Smackdown's been set up to look stronk all along


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't even know this belt had custom plates.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I do think a heel turn might not work quite the way people expect.  Because I agree that it is go away heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

KO selling the hell out of his match last night. Wish more wrestler would come out taped up and limping after gruelling matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm, so starting off with KO and Jericho to open the show.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ came on strong in the last half of the quarter



I do love Brandon Howard. got me interested in analytics


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

People were elated when Owens won.  He is definitely a fan favorite.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 30, 2017)

CHAMPION


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

So when's the Jeri-KO break up?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So when's the Jeri-KO break up?


Hopefully never.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick Foley is a terrible general manager!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So when's the Jeri-KO break up?


Sometime before Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sometime before Mania



Obviously


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

So the amount of time Jericho has not won the Rumble amounts to the most time ever spent in the Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

this is obvious a little jimmy crowd tonight or the editing is heavy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho is the best!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Baron Corbin's bitch


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Jericho and Owens

Also Part 2:

@TerminaTHOR


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you Strowman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

fucking hell Strowman's theme is so damn childish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Fuck. They might still do Roman v Braun 

EDIT: wait this might be good. double turn please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2017)

Hmm, Strowman with more mic time.    And those "Thank you Strowman" chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh shit. Dat continuity.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick apparently needs hip replacement but doesn't have health insurance to cover the cost


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 30, 2017)

Did I hear thank you Strowman?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

GTFO Mick with that clown shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Foley dressed like a geek.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho "Thats CGI"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Strowman sounds like Hulkster brother


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Stroman/Reigns is advertised for the Road to Wrestlemania shows but Meltzer said he's slotted for Undertaker and his protocard looks spot on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2017)

What in the hell is Foley wearing. 

So Strowman vs KO tonight then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

dude the entire world hates roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Mick actually has to write down the name of the city.........either it's lulzy as hell or it's sad .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSS A NEW NETWORK SPECIAL I LOVE THESE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Foley is dressed like a Picnic Blanket


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I can't believe Edge was allowed to win a Rumble in like 5 minutes one time.  Meanwhile Jericho has almost five hours and never won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami should win the US title at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Stroman/Reigns is advertised for the Road to Wrestlemania shows but Meltzer said he's slotted for Undertaker and his protocard looks spot on


of course. he's big dick big dave.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Laredo Tx a shit. DEPORT THEM FOR SUCKING ASS!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds like a pretty disinterested crowd tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Sami should win the US title at Mania.


watch him win it today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> watch him win it today



Non-title match


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

It isn't on the line tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

"Wont bang Bayley" - Some bloke in this thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Non-title match



son of a bitch 

Well played


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho is so smart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> "Wont bang Bayley" - Some bloke in this thread



Bayley's disgusting though

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Jericho slapping Zayn in the face later on in the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

damn both okada and omega brought up aj vs cena from last nigh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

It seems like Omega was putting down the match.  I don't see why he needed to do that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2017)

Word is Cena vs Orton maybe the main event of Mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho made Sami look like an idiot in this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami 



The Juice Man said:


> Word is Cena vs Orton maybe the main event of Mania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Good match. Maybe setting up for a Sami/Jericho feud over the US Title later on? If Jericho does drop the US Title to Zayn, then KO might actually still be Universal Champion heading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Slap him Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Jericho is a jobber.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2017)

The same rumor source said that Sami was originally suppose to win the rumble to set up him and KO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm thinking let's wait for Elimination chamber in two weeks. We'll get our answers there.

If Bray loses to Cena, there's no fucking way I'm watching the main event .

Unless Legend Killer Randy and Thuganomics Cena show up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Cena vs Orton maybe the main event of Mania.


to bad the main event is goldberg vs lesnar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The same rumor source said that Sami was originally suppose to win the rumble to set up him and KO.



That sounds great although I'd give it another year for such a feud to breathe a little.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> to bad the main event is goldberg vs lesnar.


You know what the worst part is?

Last time it was due to selfish reasons from both that the match sucked.

This time it's going to be cause they old as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> to bad the main event is goldberg vs lesnar.



Maybe this time it'll last 3 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

If we get Shane/AJ, I'm not going to watch Wrestlemania and I am going to cancel my subscription.  I will continue to watch the free shows.  But I won't re-subscribe until there is a good PPV card.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

And this mixed tag match? Okay, I'm down with this.  I like matches like this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

KO sounds legit scared


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Good actor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie putting the goods on display tonight


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO sounds legit scared



Because he's good at acting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Trying to distract me eh Steph?

Won't work


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Imagine a terrible actor like Apollo Crews doing that skit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Look at Tony's physique!  He won that match last week!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Mustafa Ali is one of the best wrestlers in the entire cruiserweight division. They actually gave him a non reductive character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Tony Nese just feels like another Neville


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Appreciate Tony!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Tony Nese is one of the worst most bland flippy doo wrestlers on the planet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I'm done for tonight. The Okada vs Omega match was great but long.

I'm wrestled out and Raw feels boring as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Ali's get up reminds me of Hurricane Helms'.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

lol austin aries lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

@SoulTaker 

Ali is a jobber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries talking shit. Love him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries just blew Nese the fuck up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie needs a new picture.  She is making an ugly face in that one.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries is a troll


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Trying to distract me eh Steph?
> 
> Won't work


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL Nese BTFO'd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Can Rollins change his theme pls?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

CDQ response for Steph


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Seth Rollins should just cut his losses and apologize.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

We still don't even know why HHH attacked Seth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

dafooq? When did Seth betray the Authority?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We still don't even know why HHH attacked Seth.


Seth was attacked because he is a failure.  He lost the WWE title to Dean Ambrose at Battleground.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Stephanie is going to slap and emasculate another superstar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

This is basically Triple H vs. Roman but against Seth instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth going in


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> This is basically Triple H vs. Roman but against Seth instead.


Nah, this is like Triple H vs Orton back in the Legacy days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Nah, this is like Triple H vs Orton back in the Legacy days.



Orton RKO'd Vince and Steph though.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Orton RKO'd Vince and Steph though.


Give it time bro. Rollins will be kissing Steph while she's "Knocked out" after a pedigree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

WWE hasn't even brought up Roman tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Why doesn't Roman want revenge?  HHH screwed him out of the title that night too.

I'm still waiting on an explanation.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE hasn't even brought up Roman tonight


Traded to Smackdown for AJ Styles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Poor Sheamus.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

These guys had a lot of success in Japan!

The Queen is the best.  She doesn't even need Dana.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Imagine if at Mania, Trish, Lita & Mickie face Alexa, Becky & Sasha Banks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE hasn't even brought up Roman tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

No one caught Cesaro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte is Ms. PPV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Talk to him Steph.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire Mick.  Fire Mick.  Fire Mick!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Royal Rumble theme song was a success.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

I just want someone to toss titles in the ring like Naito does


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

The fans treated Neville like shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

This shit works for Neville.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Neville isnt from England, he's from Westeros


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Meh, finish it next week.  Neville isn't going to lose to Swann.   So it is basically filler.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

why the hell is sasha always treating bayley lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

What?  Live, next?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Did Roman retire? Where the fuck is he?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope AJ doesn't come out tomorrow during Cena's celebration.  He will just be embarrassed if that happens.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Did Roman retire? Where the fuck is he?



He'll screw over Braun?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun too smart.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman's going to interfere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun is growing on me man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Smart move by Strowman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Would they do a title switch here for ratings? This is a Texas loop so it's a market they want to excite.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Owens is scared shitless

Poor Jericho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Remember we thought it would be Roman against Braun for the Universal Title?  Uh-oh.  Maybe we are about to get there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun getting a nice little pop. This is his week tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Owens should just get himself counted out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

The rematch clause is the one reason I like KO's chances.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Owens should just get himself counted out.


Escape through the crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

This match is unexpectedly lit.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

I wanna see a pop-up powerbomb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

ugh oh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

>Have Roman ruin a lit match.

Yeah, he's officially heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Is this finally a heel turn?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Of course he has to stand tall over Owens AND Strowman. Can't really even pretend he's a face anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of course he has to stand tall over Owens AND Strowman.


Strowman still standing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

It's One vs All Roman according to Graves' commentary


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Definitely a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Braun is the face here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman's heel persona, ruining great matches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho beaten up for the 20th week in a row.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesnar in the house


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

This is actually a decent Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty Heelish from Reigns tbh. Second spear to Owens was unnecessary and something a face shouldn't really do. WWE planting the seeds. Also VERY annoyed that KO is all taped up and selling the match but Reigns didn't even wince or anything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

oh shit brock


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe is going to lay out Seth Rollins.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesnar gonna job to Lince Dorado for that fat check


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Samoa Joe is going to lay out Seth Rollins.



Makes sense


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Can B0rk destroy the ring? This DadBerg shit has gone too far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Samoa Joe is going to lay out Seth Rollins.


is it wrong of me to wish it was Finn? I mean he is HHH NXT golden boy.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Makes sense


Joe has to go to SD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Joe has to go to SD



That show is filled with heels. 

Joe to RAW
Sami to SD
Nakamura to SD
Dean to RAW


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> is it wrong of me to wish it was Finn? I mean he is HHH NXT golden boy.


would be good some reciprocity from the injury Finn suffered.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesnar messed up the jump


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Is Heyman going to be less cocky?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Lesnar is Broly

Goldberg is Goku


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I want Heyman to call Brock a loser and eat an F5.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah Ronda Rousey isnt coming to WWE now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

fuck it idc if goldberg vs lesnar the main event anymore... crowd interested in it


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh shit Heyman fucked up


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

@WhatADrag could it be Owens against Brock at Fastlane instead?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowd: "Kakkarot"

Brock: Triggered

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Other than the fuck up by saying Lesnar lost at RR and not SS that was a lit promo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg has no reason to want to accept that match.  Brock is like a jobber to him so far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg has no reason to want to accept that match.  Brock is like a jobber to him so far.


Yeah but...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Goldberg: Who's next wants a rematch?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Brock is in what we like to call a crisis of confidence


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I like that Heyman mentioned Angle.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

They are screwing up Sasha.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

@TerminaTHOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

nia/sasha again? well I did miss their match yesterday.


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 30, 2017)

For a second I thought that it was going to pan to Bayley having rung the bell to distract Nia but I guess it was just a botch?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha should yell at Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

No, not this feud!


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

setting up that Fatal 4 Way


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> setting up that Fatal 4 Way


I don't like it.  I guess Charlotte can lose the belt with someone else being pinned.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Lana.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

not as good as my vids


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Bulgarian George Clooney!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

this can't be the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Time for a stupid unnecessary promo.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth vs HHH confrontation is the Main Event


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo shouldn't be this arrogant.  Not after last night.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Am I the only one tired of Enzo and Cass? They burned out quicker than the New Day who still have their moments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Cass getting good on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Am I the only one tired of Enzo and Cass? They burned out quicker than the New Day who still have their moments.


No, I'm with you.  This is stale.  And why are they still insulting Lana?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Agree with Graves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

that Jinder burn was funny tho.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are still over af. All it takes for them is to do something relevant and you guys will be all over them.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Enzo and Cass are still over af. All it takes for them is to do something relevant and you guys will be all over them.


Come on, you know better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Come on, you know better.


You the one with the shit wrestling knowledge. You know better.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo is a jobber with main event level mic skills


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Come on, you know better.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Wait isnt a tornado tag match not supposed to have tags?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Cass actually sucks in the ring.  He is just big.  He has a long way to go.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Will be pissed of Rusev and Jinder don't win


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Will be pissed of Rusev and Jinder don't win


Yup I'm fucking pissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

You know that I don't care.  I have already made up my mind.  This isn't about booking.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You know that I don't care.  I have already made up my mind.  This isn't about booking.


WHat?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

that doc looks so fire cant wait


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

They have used Roman so sparingly tonight because he is toxic right now to the fans


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> WHat?


This is wrestling.  Mic skills and a good character are important.  But if you can't wrestle.  I'm probably never going to be behind you.  Divas are the exception.

That's just me.  Other people feel differently I'm sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo pinning Rusev is BS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Rusev deserves so much better than this nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

That finisher Enzo and Cass do?  Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Don't come out tomorrow AJ.  The production crew will just kill your mic before you can make a rebuttal.  You are just a dude from Atlanta that goes in the back of a poster; own it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

On your knees dog


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I should probably go to SD in Seattle next week.  Need to see how the show goes tomorrow first though.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

It just looks like HHH doesnt feel like wrestling anymore, it looks like a chore to him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins owes HHH!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

dis bury


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Great promo by HHH. Shame it a couple of months late.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Rollins disgraced HHH.  It all makes sense now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep.  He lost to Dean Ambrose.  Big time fail right there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH does a good job looking mad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Trips trying to retire his shovel, but you people wont let him.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Samoa Joe?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH tries not bury people everyday of his life, he resists those urges

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe is coming now i feel it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

that promo was trash


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

Ca


Gibbs said:


> Samoa Joe?


Called it!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

NOW I see why Joe didn't debut at the Rumble. Makes sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe is here!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Rollins you fucking jobber.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe has inherited the shovel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

dis gon be gud


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)

never thought I'd see the day when Joe, Styles & Roode were WWE people.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NOW I see why Joe didn't debut at the Rumble. Makes sense.



I'm thinking 30 was originally reserved for Balor but when it became obvious he wasn't fit for it they panic mode Roman in to put him for the Taker build up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Ask him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Not justifying Reigns at 30 but it defo makes more sense for Joe to debut there than to do so at the Rumble and be eliminated.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

It was cool.  But we saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman in the rumble is still bullshit

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2017)

Soooo where does this leave Mania?


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 30, 2017)

The tornado match was a real crowd killer but I'm really excited for Seth vs Joe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Soooo where does this leave Mania?


Cena/Joe definitely seems unlikely now, doesn't it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Roman in the rumble is still bullshit


Agreed. Going with @Nemesis here that Balor was the plan for #30 but wasn't cleared in time. Still they could salvage that mess with a potential Reigns Heel turn v. Taker at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Guys, be honest.  By process of elimination.  At Wrestlemania aren't we headed towards another AJ/Cena match?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

Bought time they got the feud going but man I can't lie Trips promo didn't really explain his actions that well.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

Does this mean SD is getting Dillinger and/or Nakamura? If so I agree. SD is a bit Heel heavy, especially since Dolph turned, so them getting a Face is good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bought time they got the feud going but man I can't lie Trips promo didn't really explain his actions that well.


I thought it explained things pretty well.  They don't give him a pass for getting hurt.  And they had to create the Universal Title because he's a loser!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Agreed. Going with @Nemesis here that Balor was the plan for #30 but wasn't cleared in time. Still they could salvage that mess with a potential Reigns Heel turn v. Taker at Mania.



They could've gone with Miz at 30 with Bryan's music.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm watching the special.  I think these guys really work long hours.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They could've gone with Miz at 30 with Bryan's music.


True. That'd have been epic. Still it seems WWE is trying to resolve some of the issues people had with the Rumble Match. IMO this Joe debut resolves the issue of why he didn't show up at the Rumble (moment wouldn't have felt as hype if he did). But still need Bray going over Orton (IMO Bray winning the RR and Orton winning at EC makes for a better moment but I whatever) and Reigns going Heel. They would be good steps going forward.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They could've gone with Miz at 30 with Bryan's music.


They missed the boat by not having the Miz enter to Bryan's music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> True. That'd have been epic. Still it seems WWE is trying to resolve some of the issues people had with the Rumble Match. IMO this Joe debut resolves the issue of why he didn't show up at the Rumble (moment wouldn't have felt as hype if he did). But still need Bray going over Orton (IMO Bray winning the RR and Orton winning at EC makes for a better moment but I whatever) and Reigns going Heel. They would be good steps going forward.



I dunno it still would've been hype. Like have Rollins interfere in the rumble and screw Joe (Trips' boy) and just do the beat down at Raw. Only thing we'd lose is Trips' promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2017)

So uuuh I wanted Joe to go to Smackdown tho. RAW gets everybody.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So uuuh I wanted Joe to go to Smackdown tho. RAW gets everybody.



SD will still get Nakamura IMO which will make their line up lit asf.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Watching the special.  I wonder if AJ knew that he would be buried in less than a year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So uuuh I wanted Joe to go to Smackdown tho. RAW gets everybody.



I don't see the point of complaining about this....

How dare they make raw better?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Watching the special.  I wonder if AJ knew that he would be buried in less than a year.


shut the fuck up u fucking piece of a shit poster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So uuuh I wanted Joe to go to Smackdown tho. RAW gets everybody.


Being honest here. SD is Heel-bloated as of now. Plus they'll get Nakamura. Possibly Dillinger too. They don't really need Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2017)

Come on dude.  No wonder I can't resist when I get a good reaction like that.  

I am enjoying this special.  It does really prove something that should be obvious.  The WWE doesn't set out to make bad shows.  They absolutely want all of these shows to be a success.  They just don't always know what the fans want.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

Fucking stupid. They had the chance to include Fat Joe in the Rumble but have to settle for a shit show.

I'm not looking forward to this. Raw is handled by this useless bitch Stephanie McMahon. They will book Fat Joe as a pig shit heel and will job to Big Cass and Xavier Woods.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That finisher Enzo and Cass do?  Yeah, it sucks.




Look how awkward Cass gets while doing this stupid finisher. He tries really hard finding Enzo's balls and can't feel anything


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't see the point of complaining about this....
> 
> How dare they make raw better?!


raw is a lost cause tbh.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 31, 2017)

Scott Steiner on Joe's debut Raw.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2017)

Samoa Joe is officially screwed.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They could've gone with Miz at 30 with Bryan's music.



Should have been number 1 or 2 as Miz with Daniel Bryan's music.  Back to the thought 30 was meant for Balor, if this is true then seriously Vince didn't learn from Daniel Bryan a couple years ago.  Make sure someone is 100% ready to go before booking them back.

Hell with Balor if they brought him back 30 people would have demanded he won (over Orton at least) and this is a personal opinion someone who is coming back from a 6+ month injury recovery shouldn't be straight into title picture.  But WWE seems to risk it with the opposite


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

There is something about the Rumble that I absolutely want the WWE to correct.  The entry order is supposed to be random.  So they have all the part timer stars (Goldberg, Lesnar, Undertaker)... that's fine.  But they shouldn't enter at 26, 28, 29 (with Reigns at 30).  I hate that they do that every year.  Goldberg doesn't have the juice to go very long?  Fine, let him destroy people and get eliminated with 10 people still to go in the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> raw is a lost cause tbh.


samoa joe...
when finn comes back.

Really?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Roman/Seth/Joe/Finn/KO/Sami-Braun a powerful top 6.

Need to just get rid of part time mania.

After mania bout to be lit.

Most likely we getting Roman vs Brock 2 right after Mania...


If its in Chicago Im going.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

^ I have preferences for some ppv's.  I like for Money in the Bank to be in Chicago.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn, There are a lot of brilliant reaction videos to Roman Reigns being #30.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Random ass thought but I really miss John Morrison, Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I want Wade Barrett back ASAP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There is something about the Rumble that I absolutely want the WWE to correct.  The entry order is supposed to be random.  So they have all the part timer stars (Goldberg, Lesnar, Undertaker)... that's fine.  But they shouldn't enter at 26, 28, 29 (with Reigns at 30).  I hate that they do that every year.  Goldberg doesn't have the juice to go very long?  Fine, let him destroy people and get eliminated with 10 people still to go in the Rumble.


First off, they need to get rid of wasted spots. Enzo, Harper, etc should have been in the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> ^ I have preferences for some ppv's.  I like for Money in the Bank to be in Chicago.



We always get payback it seems


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Being honest here. SD is Heel-bloated as of now. Plus they'll get Nakamura. Possibly Dillinger too. They don't really need Joe.


Kek I would laugh if Raw got both of them


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Well I guess IC title gonna have another goddamn ladder match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

The most terrible guy is what he's saying


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

Noelle Foley is quality fap material


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

this tweet cracks me up for some reason. Probably because he sounds like some trying too hard lil ass kid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

Roman got infected by Vince's delusion of grandeur. That's what happens when he sucks Vince's dick too much.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't wait till Joe beats the f*ck out of Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

Roman thinks he has a future if he turns heel 

The Shield has only two interesting members and those were Ambrose and Rollins.

Rollins is Tyler Black while Dean has that psycho drug addict gimmick going on.

Roman was always in the back doing nothing but howl and do the triple powerbomb. He doesn't have anything going on for him and doesn't have a gimmick you can invest on. Superman?? Superman doesn't suck as much as Roman suck..except the movie version of course but that's another story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I guess IC title gonna have another goddamn ladder match



This is what I would do.


Have Styles win the EC match to get the title back. Dean attacks Cena on a SD.

I'd have it like this...

Styles vs Orton vs Bray
Cena vs Dean

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Goldberg vs Lesnar
Styles vs Orton vs Bray
Taker vs Roman
Dean vs Cena
KO vs Jericho
HHH vs Seth
I got a feeling we might get a Joe vs Finn or a Joe vs Strowman


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm a cancer survivor but if Vince continues to shove Roman down my throat, the cancer might resurface.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm a cancer survivor but if Vince continues to shove Roman down my throat, the cancer might resurface.


Is that why you post cancer?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2017)

Roman, Goldbeg, Lesnar, Strowman, Joe.











Everybody else.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Being honest here. SD is Heel-bloated as of now. Plus they'll get Nakamura. Possibly Dillinger too. They don't really need Joe.



Who knows when the hell Nakamura will go to the main roster tho. NXT doesnt have a top face to replace him and he still has to have his rematch with Roode


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Kenju said:


> Who knows when the hell Nakamura will go to the main roster tho. NXT doesnt have a top face to replace him and he still has to have his rematch with Roode


Not gonna lie. I can see Naka up after Mania or Summerslam time.
What's he gonna do really? Become 3 time and 4 time NXT champion?
Eventually he's gonna feud with every legit top guy there in NXT. Fueding with dudes like No Way Jose just to stick around to be a draw for NXT is going to be a major step down.

Gonna happen sooner or later.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

I bet Naka goes to Raw too. Naka is a superstar above all who can break into stardom for the WWE casuals. If you're thinking like Vince would you put him in the top spotlight on the top show with 3 hours where it's the A show.


Bobby would go to SD imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

It will be a disgrace if we get Cena and nikki vs miz and mayrse at mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Let's hope this happens.. Goldberg declines Lesnar at mania but challenges KO at Fastlane. We get KO vs Goldberg at Fastlane. Lesnar costs the match for Goldberg. We get Goldberg vs Lesnar at Mania. KO retains the title. KO and Jericho don't break up. Finn returns. Finn gets a shot for the title at Wrestlemania because he never lost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Meltzer said Cena's Mania match "won't be celebrated" and "isn't good news"...



they are going with cena and nikki vs miz and mayrse


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Samoa Joe is officially screwed.



Just like Owens and Seth amirite? He's trips' boy, he'll be fine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Samoa Joe is officially screwed.


but the new day is legit a top merch sell

good argument


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I hear that it is Brock/Roman for the Universal Title at SummerSlam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Doubt it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

If Cena is facing one of Corbin/Ziggler/Miz at Mania then he should definitely lose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2017)

Joe showing up at the Rumble instantly improves the entire thing. It's not even that Orton won so much as they lose out on every possible markout matchup in the Rumble. If you want to protect him from Lesnar/Brock then have him eliminated by a group of guys.

The Royal Rumble is where the most eyes are going to be on the product you put all those part timers on the front of your poster to shill tickets in a building that was way too big. I mean they were using a cart to get guys up and down the ramp. Idk it was a potentially legendary Rumble. Owens/Roman and Cena/AJ were good enough matches for this to be the GOAT Rumble if they just had a decent Rumble. 

Even Wyatt winning would have elevated this event. Why not get people excited for the Road to Wrestlemania instead of this.

Honestly would be down for Cena/Nakamura but they don't seem to see any money in it in America.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

From the looks of things wwe said fuck it mania gonna sell out itself with this shit rumored card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From the looks of things wwe said fuck it mania gonna sell out itself with this shit rumored card.



Last Mania did big numbers for them so why not. Mania is the draw not the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Last Mania did big numbers for them so why not. Mania is the draw not the card.


The worst thing about it all is all the rumored matches are nice ppv matches. Just seems like bull shit since they have a healthy roster and its wrestlemania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The worst thing about it all is all the rumored matches are nice ppv matches. Just seems like bull shit since they have a healthy roster and its wrestlemania.



That's true they seem like nice matches but not really Mania matches. 

I think in a lot of ways Wrestle Kingdom 11 being the first show of the year was really bad. 4 matches of 4 stars is the greatest stretch ever and I feel like a lot of hardcores are out there trying to coax these kind of matches out of WWE.

I hear Joe/Seth at Fastlane and Owens/Goldberg there too.

I don't think Owens/Goldberg can go longer than a minute just because of kayfabe. 

My other problem with the matches is that none of them are dream matches or seem like programs that will elevate talent. Like even trying to take the matches away from it and just thinking of builds I don't know if anything here is good enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's true they seem like nice matches but not really Mania matches.
> 
> I think in a lot of ways Wrestle Kingdom 11 being the first show of the year was really bad. 4 matches of 4 stars is the greatest stretch ever and I feel like a lot of hardcores are out there trying to coax these kind of matches out of WWE.
> 
> ...




Roman beating taker and seth beating hhh is huge IMO especially since seth has never really went over someone big in a one on one match at mania.


I might even count aj beating Shane on a casual level big. Shane still is a attitude era house name. And in a dumb wwe way it shows how much they value aj in their own way. Its like I have no problem without a doubt aj is set the rest of his wwe career. I expect a baby face title run eventually. It's just fuck we want aj to go all out with someone at mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Bray may win the title at Elimination Chamber.  But I would have preferred for him to win the Rumble; that's more special than a title win at a random PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

What do you guys think about the way Kevin Owens is being booked?  I got a chance to watch his Rumble match yesterday on the network.  And I watched his match during RAW. Byron Saxton's criticism of Kevin and his inability to win a match without help has been kicked up a notch.  It was very noticeable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From the looks of things wwe said fuck it mania gonna sell out itself with this shit rumored card.


Yeah they don't even try anymore. its sad.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think about the way Kevin Owens is being booked?  I got a chance to watch his Rumble match yesterday on the network.  And I watched his match during RAW. Byron Saxton's criticism of Kevin and his inability to win a match without help has been kicked up a notch.  It was very noticeable.



KO's been raped of his character tbh.

He used to be a sociopath with a one-track mind that used his son as justification for all the awful shit he did. Now he's just another bad guy. Funny, but that's about where it ends.

Also, I hear Joe is on Raw now. I didn't really wanna be right about that swerve thing I mentioned Sunday, but whatevs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Evilfuck KO can always return with Jeri-KO's break up. Which should logically be the end game. 

KO's current character is kinda similar to 2002/03 Trips where he's a chicken shit heel but is just a fuck up away from snapping.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Guys, cheer me up.  I'm looking for confirmation here.  Rusev/Lana feud with Cass/Enzo is over now, right?  It has to be!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't want to play that card, but the only reason Ruru aint face yet is because he's a foreigner. I mean he's literally a baby face. So kawaii


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I don't want to play that card, but the only reason Ruru aint face yet is because he's a foreigner. I mean he's literally a baby face. So kawaii



Ru has done literally nothing wrong for the past year and he and Lana's relationship is adorable. It's so bizarre.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Charlotte really the greatest of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte really the greatest of all time.


Thank god Graves tells the truth every time Charlotte is out there!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Thank god Graves tells the truth every time Charlotte is out there!


Charlotte the goat
Nia the woat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Nia wasn't ready.  She needed more time in NXT.  Additionally, I don't know if a women's division monster will work.  She will make all of the other women look bad since she is so damn big.  Charlotte is probably the only person capable of putting on a decent match with her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Random ass thought but I really miss John Morrison, Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes


 I believe Morrison was on WCPW last night, which I ended up forgetting to watch when they streamed on youtube.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

So since Sasha is turning...


Bayley gonna be the only face soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

What happened to my girl, Dana?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What happened to my girl, Dana?


I feel like they want her to lose weight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like they want her to lose weight.


I mean her physique did start to drop in quality once she made it to the main roster. I don't get it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean her physique did start to drop in quality once she made it to the main roster. I don't get it.


Going out to eat with Braun lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So since Sasha is turning...
> 
> 
> Bayley gonna be the only face soon.


Are they sure they want to do that?  Sasha is one of the biggest Babyfaces in the entire company.  @SoulTaker can post the cricket wireless line video again for proof.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Last night Strowman did one of the smartest things I have ever seen a wrestler do.  Taking out Jericho before he could interfere was brilliant.  Dude is more than a monster.  Not enough smart moments from wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Strowman>>>
I'm a post that gif when I wake up


----------



## pat pat (Jan 31, 2017)

I like where this is heading to. 
We should get a Joe/Rollins at Fastlane, if they let them go at it it's gonna be pure fire!


----------



## pat pat (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh and I also heard the taker was in very bad shape after the rumble is this true?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

This guy gets it!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Oh and I also heard the taker was in very bad shape after the rumble is this true?


Maybe he can't make it to Mania?  Maybe he needs that surgery now??


----------



## pat pat (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe he can't make it to Mania?  Maybe he needs that surgery now??


God.... he should just leave now. And like if he cant make it to mania, wtf is gonna happen to roman????
And I also saw rumors about john/Nikki vs maryse/mix it could be veryyy interesting and it would also mean bray is gonna win at EC


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I would love to see Maryse wrestle again.  But I expect Nikki to be in a title match at Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Going out to eat with Braun lmao


Bruan is tappin?



pat pat said:


> Oh and I also heard the taker was in very bad shape after the rumble is this true?


Taker needs to just retire tbh. He has nothing to prove anymore and its clear that he can't go.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Strowman demanding that Kevin give him the title shot that he promised him; and backing up that claim with video tape.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Roman thinks he has a future if he turns heel
> 
> The Shield has only two interesting members and those were Ambrose and Rollins.
> 
> ...


@Superman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Oh and I also heard the taker was in very bad shape after the rumble is this true?



he looked to be in rough shape tbh


----------



## teddy (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Last night Strowman did one of the smartest things I have ever seen a wrestler do.  Taking out Jericho before he could interfere was brilliant.  Dude is more than a monster.  Not enough smart moments from wrestlers.


That and he used continuity to get his title shot to begin with, in hindsight giving him a perfectly valid reason to interfere in owens/reigns at the rumble. wish we could get coherent story telling like this consistently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I fucking loved that desperation stunner Owens came up with against Roman.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Who is ready for Smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Owens beat Rollins and Reigns.  He has been the Universal Champ since basically SummerSlam!  Who is next?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who is ready for Smackdown?



Delete this. You're reminding me of the good old days when wrestling was actually good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

We are down to Jericho's last 7-8 television appearances.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bruan is tappin?
> 
> 
> .



yup


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm, starting SD off with DB, Shane, and Styles.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

AJ opening with Shane and Dbry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This is what I would do.
> 
> 
> Have Styles win the EC match to get the title back. Dean attacks Cena on a SD.
> ...



Oh that's probably happening , except instead of Dean it's Corbin because he's getting a push which I'm cool with.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn. Dolph is going to be pissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Ziggler aint in the EC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

dat continuity


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm hyped for Mickie & ALexa vs Naomi and Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn. SD is where my dad lives. Wonder if he got tickets.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

AJ is done with life


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

FUCK SD IN CORPUS


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

I wish Cena would have looked more exhausted after last night.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> AJ is done with life


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Shane vs. AJ is slowly becoming a reality


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Guess AJ's beating Ambrose to regain momentum from the loss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Wait, SD is in Corpus again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Ziggler has won like twice in his last 10 matches.  Why should he be in Elimination Chamber guys?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

one day I wish someone would chant after let's go cena  to say shut the fuck up


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow this is a unburial


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Stop going to Corpus christi


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> Wow this is a unburial


It's disingenuous.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Bray's defo winning the title at the Chamber


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Pls no Orton vs. John


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Next champ!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Shane vs. AJ is slowly becoming a reality


Wish it was AJ vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Those children cheers for Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

I dunno Bray I think I've heard this before


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Cena and Harper against Bray and Orton.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Harper coming?


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

in comes luke harper


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Wrestlemania 32 could possibly be Wrestlemania rewind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Fuck Harper is getting the rub.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Tag match playa!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Shane: Hold on playa!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

So Harper is going single huh? Good on him.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Luke has his own theme tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Harper a Cena buddy now.   Man if he's going single not like this, not coattail ridding.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

So many little jimmies tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> Luke has his own theme tho



It's fucking amazing to boot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Harper gonna turn on cena today


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Harper gonna turn on cena today


It could definitely happen.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2017)

Cena and Harper teaming up, i like the view


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Can Harper do his agile face moves now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Nobody's excited for this Cena .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Harper getting some pops


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Can Harper do his agile face moves now.



dat over the rope move holy shit


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It's fucking amazing to boot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

So Harper is still only 80% face. 
Still needs to unload on Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Cena is getting carried away with his cheerleading.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

This opening Smackdown match has a shit ton of story in it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Poor Luke. He's like that person who's told they have to give away their dog


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I still wish that Bray was the Rumble winner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Well kudos to the continuity of Wyatt still having some sort of control over Harper.  Will Harper be able to break it tonight that is the question.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So Harper is still only 80% face.
> Still needs to unload on Bray.


Dats Lewd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

corpus literally the worst crowd ever for wwe did they sabotage sd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Corpus Christi a shit. Whoever's from there should feel ashamed to the point of no return.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

These small cites are always garbage lil jimmy crowds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corpus Christi a shit. Whoever's from there should feel ashamed to the point of no return.





WhatADrag said:


> corpus literally the worst crowd ever for wwe did they sabotage sd



Dammit would you guys quit it, I live near there.  How do you think I feel whenever I see it's crowd reactions to events like this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Loving the psychology with Luke and Bray though.


----------



## Kenju (Jan 31, 2017)

Harper has pretty much become SD version of Cesaro in one match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit would you guys quit it, I live near there.  How do you think I feel whenever I see it's crowd reactions to events like this.



Oh yeah I forgot you were from there 

Dude you gotta tell them  50 people to actually show up and be alive


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Good match. Surprised Cena actually ate the pin but the storytelling in the match was top notch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Well the Wyatts win this one.  Really hoping Harper has a very decent singles run.  He's was pretty much with the Wyatt family at it's conception.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 31, 2017)

Cena's reign as superman of the WWE is well and truly over. Reigns v Cena is pointless, their booking is on a different level.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

SD's been good so far. Lovin' the storytelling with the Family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

dafuq? they protected Harper. Could they possibly be doing a fatal 4 way?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

The fuck, when was Kevin Felderline allowed back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

JBL's exasperation with Ellsworth will never stop being funny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Ugh ........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

JBL burying Otangu's  marriage


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

who is this pixie?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I would pay money to be Carmella's valet.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Who da qt with the blue hair?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

fucking JBL burying this match.

He's being a dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

HOLY SHIT MAURO BROUGHT UP BLUE MEANIE!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Squash matches with CAWs is something nobody wants to watch.  JBL had the right attitude for this one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

JBL has been hilarious AF during this segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Carmella can get it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

This match was all kinds of weird.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

Carmella looks grossed out for a bit when James hugged her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Carmella has won more matches the last few weeks than Titus in his entire career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> who is this pixie?


 Guessing a local talent.  This is what Corpus has to provide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

A squash match is fine.


Right now Carmella needed it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Kalisto fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Carmella really lucky to be on Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> Carmella looks grossed out for a bit when James hugged her


WHen you go from Cass to Ellsworth, who can blame you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, if there is going to be a female elimination chamber match... I think Carmella deserves a spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

speaking of squashes. Kalisto needs to go to the Cruiserweight division already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Why this match?  Ziggler won over Kalisto in less than two minutes last week.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Squash matches with CAWs is something nobody wants to watch.  JBL had the right attitude for this one.



Speak for yourself. I wouldn't mind seeing more of the Azure Jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Speak for yourself. I wouldn't mind seeing more of the Azure Jobber.


Placid's just in a grumpy mood cause his hometown is awful

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

This better not be 50/50 booking...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

So Ziggler is still feuding with Crews.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Apollo Crews is a fucking loser.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Ladies time!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Baecky Lynch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Apollo Crews is a fucking loser.



He looks great and is a decent worker. Just needs a gimmick/character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

The King of the cruiserweights baby!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> He looks great and is a decent worker. Just needs a gimmick/character.


Meh, I doubt I will ever care about him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Becky lookin fine as always.

Naomi being awful on promos as always.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

There are people who actually want Naomi to be Champion

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi still dancing. Can't get rid of that Funk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh looky, a rave entrance and somebody in the crowd is getting roofied.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey I'm gonna pull a Rukia.....


Goddammit. AJ styles is about to bury Dean after he wins. Man he's always burying people.

First Cena now Dean.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Time for my Wifey to come in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There are people who actually want Naomi to be Champion



Yeah her husband . One person doesn't count as people Lord

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> He looks great and is a decent worker. Just needs a gimmick/character.


He's really muscular and can do a back flip and people think hes the most athletic guy ever.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

i don't see Naomi as championship level.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

Mickie is looking perfect!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

That is a sexy couple!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

what the fuck happened to the tag team division?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey I'm gonna pull a Rukia.....
> 
> 
> Goddammit. AJ styles is about to bury Dean after he wins. Man he's always burying people.
> ...



Ayy, lemme play!
I too wish Alexa Bliss would stop burying the entire Women's division with these wins.
And could we please do something about Daniel Bryan burying people by existing in the ring at the same time as anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah her husband . One person doesn't count as people Lord


Tbh he's lucky to be able to smash that week in week out. Speaking of him what happened to the Usos? I'm expecting them to feud with AA soon in a throwaway feud then hopefully the Revival feud with AA at Mania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

Alexa Bliss should just be heel for life, I don't think she could pull off being a face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Ae said:


> He's really muscular and can do a back flip and people think hes the most athletic guy ever.



You don't need flippy shit to be a decent worker. Thought this was known already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tbh he's lucky to be able to smash that week in week out. Speaking of him what happened to the Usos? I'm expecting them to feud with AA soon in a throwaway feud then hopefully the Revival feud with AA at Mania.



I'm curious as what the hell happened to most of the tag division. Haven't seen them at all


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

"Watch her hair Alexa"
"NO!"
Fucking lover her

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2017)

It does feel weird seeing Mickie as a heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> It does feel weird seeing Mickie as a heel.


But she was a Heel when she first feuded with Trish and won the title. Its what actually put her on notice to begin with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Feels weird not seeing Mickie and Becky scissoring each other in porn though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Regardless whether you think Naomi is good enough for a run she's been in the company for 7 years. A single run(even a transitional one) wouldn't hurt tbh. Plus she's not Godawful bad. She's certainly better than Brie Bella was for example.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga is really being annoying tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Regardless if whether you think Naomi is good enough for a run she's been in the company for 7 years. A single run(even a transitional one) wouldn't hurt tbh. Plus she's not Godawful bad. She's certainly better than Brie Bella was for example.


I guess I could allow that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Heh, Mickie with that force kick.   Showing how a veteran she is.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm curious as what the hell happened to most of the tag division. Haven't seen them at all



Yeah, they seem to have disappeared. Who are the champs? The Alpha right? They probably put a hold on it with Royal Rumble but now that it's over we need to see some feud continuation



Lord Trollbias said:


> "Watch her hair Alexa"
> "NO!"
> Fucking lover her



I'd never want Bliss anywhere near Raw, but if she was drafted there, she'd be great in a faction with Owens and Jericho, what with being a fusion of both when it comes to her snark and facial expressions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Get Out looks like an entertaining movie.


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You don't need flippy shit to be a decent worker. Thought this was known already.


No, I'm saying that's how people perceive him.

"Woah he's really agile for a big dude"
I've yet to see him perform an exciting match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi's bad at promos ......BUT she has improved from last I remember so yeah I kinda get what Khris is saying.


Brie Bella a shit doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh yeah Nikki a shit too along with Sauce


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Alexa is a pit bull.  I want her to cheat to win every match.  But I don't want her running from opponents; steer her clear of chicken shit antics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Naomi's bad at promos ......BUT she has improved from last I remember so yeah I kinda get what Khris is saying.
> 
> 
> Brie Bella a shit doe.


Brie Bella was WOAT-tier. Only Eva Marie could be worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Nikki cuts a terrible promo.  Nothing about her promos are believable.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

The amount of ass in this match is too much man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

YES YES BECKY GIVE HER HEAD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

Alexa and Mickie, my fap team.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Jesus, Bliss's wrestling attire.
I've never thirsted for a diva harder. It's actually starting to make me kinda uncomfortable.



Rukia said:


> Get Out looks like an entertaining movie.



It looks interesting as fuck, right? I don't do horror cuz I'm a coward, but shit I might have to check it out. First movie that's caught my eye like this since Zootopia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Okay, is it just my setup or was the crowd super loud for that hot tag by Naomi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi has some moves. Damn she's proving to be solid.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Did Naomi murder Mickie James?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Okay, is it just my setup or was the crowd super loud for that hot tag by Naomi?



Yeah and she got them on her side. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi burying Alexa Bliss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

So Naomi quit the R. Mika butt drop for the that turnbuckle move then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

I expect Naomi to win the title at WM on account of it being at her home crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh shit the Tag Division is still alive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I guess they are trying to build a program?  Not crazy about the booking though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi got more of a reaction than the WWE champion.

Jesus fuck Christi


----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't like this girl, I want Renee back.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh, hey speak of the devil. Tag Team progression.

lol, they're acknowledging the barrenness of the feuds too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

Good match. Naomi is fire.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I expect Naomi to win the title at WM on account of it being at her home crowd.


Nah, half the roster is from Florida.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Everyone is invited? REVIVAL PLS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Naomi burying Alexa Bliss



Becky burying her head into Mickie was glorious though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nah, half the roster is from Florida.


Yeah but...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

The Alpha's stupid promo style is growing on me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Revival.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Fuck you Shane!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you Alpha I was fucking certain that you guys were in the desert abandoned by Vinnie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

This almost ends royal Rumble weekend.

Thank god I skipped out on Raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank god Daniel Bryan is back for Talking Smack.  Lots of announcements on the show probably, only one week until Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Big E just breaking keyfabe 2 nights in a row


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Aight. I'll take the Usos too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, Bliss's wrestling attire.
> I've never thirsted for a diva harder. It's actually starting to make me kinda uncomfortable.



It helps that she's adorbs, I never say this about celebs/famous peeps but I am kinda wishing I'd marry someone like her.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Its the discount Guerrillas of Destiny


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

ALL the tag teams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Kinda wanna buy crack from the Usos even tho I don't do drugs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Soooo many jobber teams


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Tag Team Elimination Chamber Match for the titles?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Smackdown writer 1#: Hey guys are we forgetting something?

Smackdown writer 2#: Eh? What?

Smackdown writer 3#: OH SHIT THE TAG DIVISION!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Ugh.  I don't care about these teams.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> It helps that she's adorbs, I never say this about celebs/famous peeps but I am kinda wishing I'd marry someone like her.



"If you built a waifu from the ground up--" -_JBL probably_



Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown writer 1#: Hey guys are we forgetting something?
> 
> Smackdown writer 2#: Eh? What?
> 
> Smackdown writer 3#: OH SHIT THE TAG DIVISION!



"Just toss 'em out there! Jus-- Just go!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Well it's a tag team battle royal for tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown writer 1#: Hey guys are we forgetting something?
> 
> Smackdown writer 2#: Eh? What?
> 
> Smackdown writer 3#: OH SHIT THE TAG DIVISION!



Wyatts moved on to something bigger. Now SD needs a tag on AA's level. Revival maybe? 

Personally I wish the Young Bucks would fucking sign already instead of working WWE marks on twitter every week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

I want like a lesbian storyline with Carmella and Alexa.  Basically Alexa treats Carmella like an underling, but Carmella worships and adores Alexa.  I would be hooked on that story.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Well it's a tag team battle royal for tonight. 


kurisu said:


> Kinda wanna buy crack from the Usos even tho I don't do drugs.



Dammit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

are they doing a tag chamber match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

They've been doing this for 5 minutes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> are they doing a tag chamber match



That'd be neat if they wouldn't half-ass it and save all good spots for the WWE title EC.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Wyatts moved on to something bigger. Now SD needs a tag on AA's level. Revival maybe?
> 
> Personally I wish the Young Bucks would fucking sign already instead of working WWE marks on twitter every week.



Revival would be good.  Young bucks from what I've seen probably are never signing . They seem to enjoy doing their own thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Why not stick Dolph and Swagger in a tag team and let them dominate?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

"That was fun, I mean it didn't solve anything, but--"

There's so many things that make that perfect.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

A four man commentator is so damn awkward.

Also this damn awful feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Well this was a non-segment if I've ever seen one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Heh, Nattie with security.  Is this the same girl that was afraid of wrestling again during the Miz/Truth fiasco and voted against HHH keeping his job.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

DBry is gonna need that therapist he and Kane used


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Never leave us Bryan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

DB thank you for quieting them down


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Why did Ambrose's Graphic say "Founding Member of The SHIELD" as if there were any other members of The SHIELD that weren't founding members.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Why not stick Dolph and Swagger in a tag team and let them dominate?


I forgot Swagger was even on SD!. rofl he done.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

No Miz on TV tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> DBry is gonna need that therapist he and Kane used



Doctor Shelby


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I forgot Swagger was even on SD!


So did the writers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Real talk.  I have no problem with Miz winning the EC.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

They are still calling him the Face that Runs the Place?


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Ae (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Why not stick Dolph and Swagger in a tag team and let them dominate?



I've been wanting this for years now, but now that they have American Alpha what's the point?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  I have no problem with Miz winning the EC.



Nah. Save that for after Mania when all the oldtimers fuck off for a fleshed out program with Brayn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn.  They still haven't caught Bob Lee Swagger?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Here comes the damn shovel from John Styles.

MAN HE'S GONNA GET SUPER BOOKING AND IT'S GONNA SUCK! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Doctor Shelby


Yeeeeeeeeah that guy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

I think Mizzy boy is gonna interfere somehow.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Im the heel that pays the bills


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im the heel that pays the bills


I guess that rhymes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey look, Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Cena vs. Orton mk. DCLXVI next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

well next week gonna have bad ratings


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I think Mizzy boy is gonna interfere somehow.



 

I mean he's a fucking draw tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Orton/Cena next week?  Damn.  At least pretend that it could be the main event at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

When did Ambrose and AJ come out?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

"That's why I like you guys! You're like a bootleg version of my real life!"

...okay, that was good. Put it up on the board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

What the fuck is Otunga talking about.  "Bootleg version of his real life""


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

And my cousin was just saying earlier they probably won't do Cena/Orton again.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Why is 'Tunga defending Baron Corbin.

...face turn for the lone wolf?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

The crowd actually seems pretty into this match.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga says shit out of left field


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

This is some hostile work environment for Otunga man. it's not even about being a work anymore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga: "Daniel Bryan"
Miz: *Triggered*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

they have to quickly build up the elimination chamber match damn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

HOLY SHIT HE WENT OFF ON OTANGA!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga points out Miz using Bryan's moveset and Miz got legit upset.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz destroyed Otunga, burying his career

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Mah Boi Baron.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Baron Colbain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

oh fek Corbin 
Lone Wolf bitches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

So a probable upcoming Corbin/Dean feud then.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga went dead silent for 3 minutes

He comitted seppuku

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Im a Corbin mark. Come at me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

Trash SD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Im a Corbin mark. Come at me.




Corbin is badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmm, wasn't Otunga a two time tag champion with on being with Cena and the other the son of Perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn Otunga is legit dead. Miz killed him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

lol, the announcer's table.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz against Corbin freestyle on the mic.

This is... not a good idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga is legit hurt holy shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn, Maryse is good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

God. Look at all that announce table. Its stacked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Holy shit, Miz going off on the mic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2017)

miz owning his ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz is fucking raw man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz can embarrass people on the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Corbin noooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga stahp please. Your soul was ripped.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

7 people on commentary what is this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz is one some 2010-2011 Punk shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn, is Miz wanting a program with Cena.  I mean his mic skills make me want to have him unplugged against Cena's pontifications.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> 7 people on commentary what is this



Good TV.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Otunga has been quiet for 7 minutes now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Fuck man Corbin is getting ripped apart too .

STAHP MIZ YO POWER LEVELZ ARE OVER 9000!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz is cracking me up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

DIS Dean vs AJ match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

Who's fuckin' idea was it to send Corbin out there and have him sit at the table? His micwork is awful in general, you can't have him in the same vicinity as Miz freestyle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz. Staph. These people have careers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Dafuq was that standing release suplex from Dean?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Did Otunga go home?


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz definitely has a career on commentary after he retires

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

This match. This commentary. This show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Dafuq was that standing release suplex from Dean?


Yep 

all of this is amazing


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Did Otunga go home?


Otunga lost his smile

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

I forgot aboutt he match, too busy listening to Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

This main event is lit on all levels.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

AJ about to do the job.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Roman thinks he has a future if he turns heel
> 
> The Shield has only two interesting members and those were Ambrose and Rollins.
> 
> ...



 I do not suck at all thank you very much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Great match , fantastic Miz heelness


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Beautiful skull crushing finale.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Now Otunga wants to talk shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2017)

That match and finish was everything it needed to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2017)

My Boi Corbin stands tall at the end of SD. Me gusta. Good showing from everyone involved in the Chamber tonight tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

At least Corbin standing is closing the show. 

Everyone ends up looking good. Good shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Man glad they gave this the rest of Smackdown it was great


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

When can we get Corbin/Miz/Dean triple threat?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> At least Corbin standing is closing the show.
> 
> Everyone ends up looking good. Good shit.



Not Dean 

Took the L, Miz, and Corbin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Good to have Corbin standing tall at the end of this but fuck he got shredded on the mic with Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When can we get Corbin/Miz/Dean triple threat?


Could this be the IC Ladder Match for Mania plan?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Wasn't gonna, but I am staying for 205 and talking smack since the show hyped me up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Seriously you have four heels and two babyfaces


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good to have Corbin standing tall at the end of this but fuck he got shredded on the mic with Miz.


Don't worry.  Otunga was more noticeable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Great match and the commentary had me rolling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not Dean
> 
> Took the L, Miz, and Corbin



He lost due to shenanigans so he's safe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Talking Smack should be good.  Only one SD until the PPV.  DB will be making announcements.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

That actually turned into a hot crowd too.  Maybe the content was just too good to ignore?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Otunga was more noticeable.



Very true, holy shit he was quite for the rest of the match until Miz left the table and ate an End of Days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> He lost due to shenanigans so he's safe.


Oh I just meant he got rekted not that he got buried 

not as bad as Otunga holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean:

Styles Clash
Skull Crushing Finale
End of Days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Is the Alexander/Noam thing still going?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh snaps, tozawa finally appearing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Is the Alexander/Noam thing still going?


I think so. Needs more Alicia Fucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Is the Alexander/Noam thing still going?


It seems like it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

I want the british gentleman to face Neville.

Rich Swann is boring to me


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok time to watch The Flash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want the british gentleman to face Neville.



Mania program probably.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

Miz really is thirsty to prove himself since his first Talking smack.

If only others were like that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Mania program probably.



Sweet.  

Also Alexander grew on me but wish he could do more.

I still hate that concept of not letting these guys air it out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

And this shit deflated my hype in the first 10 minutes 

Why does this suck so much?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Nese is the CAWest of CAWs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> And this shit deflated my hype in the first 10 minutes
> 
> Why does this suck so much?


Because Tony Nese fucking sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2017)

well I'm out. Hate to miz (see what I did there? )  Talking Smack but I'd rather go play Watchdogs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

>Shit needs more flippy shit
>put over the grounded wrestling guy


who books this trash?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2017)

King Neville>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

King Neville, Austin Aries, and Kota Ibushi.  Any combination of those three is your best possible CW match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

There we go.  Talking Smack works so much better with Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Tag Turmoil match for the titles at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Tag Turmoil match for the titles at Elimination Chamber.


They do need Revival.  The Usos are the only team that has a chance to win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Naomi is cutting a really sympathetic promo.  She is probably winning at EC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Is Orton breaking kayfabe?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Is Orton breaking kayfabe?


Is this your first Talking Smack?  

That's what we do here!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn.  I should go to Smackdown next week.  These early start times.  Need to take a half day of vacation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is this your first Talking Smack?
> 
> That's what we do here!



Sure, but Orton is supposed to be the creepy dude with the supernatural shit. It'd be like Taker talking about his wife.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2017)

The Kevin Owens Show baby.  Vanquished Roman Reigns!


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2017)

That main event was boss, thoss two always work real well together

And Miz was a madman on commentary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Pick an EC match winner other than Bray.  Who is the next most likely winner?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

This a way to beat Seth clean?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

It fits in nicely with HHH's promo.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Lol for a moment I thought it wasn't kayfabe lollll


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pick an EC match winner other than Bray.  Who is the next most likely winner?



Cena then Styles, Miz, Dean, and then Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Dean winning would surprise me more than Corbin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2017)

Hearing that it might not be kayfabe, if so Seth has tge worst luck ever


----------



## Kenju (Feb 1, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, let's pretend that this is legitimate and that he will miss substantial time.  This is devastating on a couple of levels.

A major Wrestlemania match might be off the table.

HHH/Rollins is delayed/dead.  Would they really go back to it several months down the line?

What the hell do they do with Joe now?  They finally call him up and put him in this exciting storyline.. And now it is gone.

WWE loses a sort of babyface.  These are in very limited supply with the company right now!  They need Balor back ASAP if Rollins won't be around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2017)

Rollins is definitely down...damn that's crazy just as he was finally seeming to connect


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn it


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Goddamnit this can't be possible , not for another 9 months
It would be fucking bullshit


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2017)

So the lesson here is that wrestling is dangerous;


Samoa Joe isn't a dangerous worker and neither is Seth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Seth will never capitalize on his freaking potential.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This a way to beat Seth clean?



Should have been Roman. Leave Seth alone!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth will never capitalize on his freaking potential.


That's not possible it fucking annoys me. 

Wwe needs to find a solution because too much of their top guys get hurt, and yet they are limited AF. But still get hurt,


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2017)

This is probably Seth's karma when he injured Sting and Balor. 

But seriously, this is fucked up. The entire storyline was getting better with Fat Joe on the fray and now this shit happens. Fat Joe is not a safe worker. He almost killed Tyson Kidd and he has a list of wrestlers he took down and injured pretty badly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2017)

Fat Joe is a fucking huge guy he can stiff anyone even Lesnar and the latter will get fucked up for real


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't want the Wyatts to break up.  I like this current version of the family.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

If Seth end up being injured for a very long time....I have a bad feeling for Mania. It's never a good sign when a wrestler of this caliber get hurt at this critical moment, let's jussttttt hope it doesn't end up like last year with the injury curse


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Raw needs reinforcements.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw needs reinforcements.


So what about the on going storyline??? They're going to throw someone in like this out of the blue when this rivalry has all of the Seth/hhh relationship( from their days as allies to now) as its background? Who Reigns? Well it could happen. Since Taker is in bad shape, Rollins is injured. We have Roman and hunter now...... and they had issues before. And knowing wwe they could easily do that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

I can't see that being a good idea.  You could go HHH/Joe now.  Joe asks HHH for what he promised him.  Or HHH is mad at Joe for going too far.  Etc.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't see that being a good idea.  You could go HHH/Joe now.  Joe asks HHH for what he promised him.  Or HHH is mad at Joe for going too far.  Etc.


Brilliant! Idea, but we know it's too much for wwe to do that kind of things. 
They will be going the Hunter/Roman route and they will certainly try to make roman avenge Seth so that he could get some support by the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

They used Roman as a tool to make the fans supportive of Orton winning the Rumble.  To me that was a commitment to the heel turn.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn Seth is out. He's finished if this is the case, he needs to be back in time for Mania or they'll never go in 100% with him again.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Now I am confused it's whether they try to keep the rivalry going ( why when the kid is hurt?) 
Or idk Joe trying to stay kayfabe? 
:/


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Damn Seth is out. He's finished if this is the case, he needs to be back in time for Mania or they'll never go in 100% with him again.


I was thinking about this too.  Vince is quick to dismiss people when he considers them injury prone.

And honestly doesn't this make you appreciate Dean Ambrose.  It's really easy to get hurt; and that guy has been an absolute workhorse!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about this too.  Vince is quick to dismiss people when he considers them injury prone.
> 
> And honestly doesn't this make you appreciate Dean Ambrose.  It's really easy to get hurt; and that guy has been an absolute workhorse!


Ambrose isn't the most technical wrestler anyway ( I even think he is boring in the ring to an extent). Of course he takes risk with his dives and seems hardcore like. But it's actually easier to get hurt/or hurt someone while doing  a complex technical move.
Aj styles for exams do this goddamn style clash and I wonder how he managed to not kill everyone yet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

Plot twist: we get Goldberg vs hhh as the main event


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

Fuck fuck fuck 

This like d rose situation

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck

Feel sorry for seth


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They used Roman as a tool to make the fans supportive of Orton winning the Rumble.  To me that was a commitment to the heel turn.



Well Triple H is basically a face in all but name.  Joe when he attacked Seth was getting cheered and the place was filled with "Joe is gonna kill you." chants.  Just make it a mini NXT invasion to piss off Steph cause Trips wants Raw as his own. *shrug*



Rukia said:


> I was thinking about this too.  Vince is quick to dismiss people when he considers them injury prone.
> 
> And honestly doesn't this make you appreciate Dean Ambrose.  It's really easy to get hurt; and that guy has been an absolute workhorse!



Honestly I can't blame Vince for this though.  How many times in the past has he pushed injury prone people only to have them basically walk out on him or they'll never get the run fitting the position.  I mean he has been shown to be right when keeping injury hit people away even if it pissed off fans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2017)

The chick who called AJ the Guy from Atlanta got booted from NBC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The chick who called AJ the Guy from Atlanta got booted from NBC


whaaa how come? Well that's what happens when you dog the face that runs the place.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

David Otunga should be trying to get the Miz fired right now.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 1, 2017)

Seth will always be >>>> Roman Reigns 

I love you Seth,I hope you make it to WM


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

No excuses for Seth.  He should definitely be able to beat AJ at Madden if he is going to be out of the ring for a while.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No excuses for Seth.  He should definitely be able to beat AJ at Madden if he is going to be out of the ring for a while.



Indeed especially when last year he was the Madden God.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I expect Naomi to win the title at WM on account of it being at her home crowd.


I expect her to lose, because of that very reason.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2017)

Who is the last person to actually win in their home town? It's been so long that the trend seems to be that the hometown person loses every single time out. Really think Punk might be the last person but maybe one of these dudes from Cleveland like Ziggler/Miz/Ambrose has won in front of a home crowd?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2017)

Hearing that Miz/Maryse and Nicki/Cena is for a bigger purpose and that it's not a marriage proposal which means it may be a marriage proposal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2017)

Kenju said:


> RIP


WHAT THE FUCK?!! NOOOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2017)

Seth's last promo on raw was too awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

I want to go to Wrestlemania if Maryse is wrestling!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Also.  Thought about Elimination Chamber.  Harper is interfering in that match.  And he will help Bray win.  I'm not buying the family turmoil.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2017)

Dean should go over to Raw and cover for Seth


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Dean comes out of the crowd to attack Joe when he brags about hurting Seth.  Would be cool.  But...

Seth never cut that babyface apology promo about how he made a mistake joining the Authority.  So Dean shouldn't forgive him so easily imo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

I wish it could work.  Ambrose/Samoa Joe at Wrestlemania would be lit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 1, 2017)

If Strowman wasn't involved, I'd say have Roman fight Joe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Kevin Owens scheduled to face Brock Lesnar at a couple of upcoming house shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe add Strowman and Joe vs  Taker and Roman?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe add Strowman and Joe vs  Taker and Roman?


I don't want to see that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

page 666 thread


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

From the new newsletter:
Rollins was getting an evaluation on the knee on 2/1 in Birmingham and the early word was that he’d be out about eight weeks, meaning that Mania was possible but not definite. Obviously he’ll want to do it under any circumstances when it’s that close of a call but WWE these days, for legal reasons, is far more cautious about throwing talent back into the ring before they are ready than has been the case historically.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2017)

Royal Rumble

Lynch/Nikki/Naomi vs. Bliss/Mickie/Nattie 2.75

Gallows and Anderson vs. Cesaro and Sheamus 3

Nia Jax vs. Sasha Banks 1

Charlotte vs. Bayley 3.25

Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns 4.5

Neville vs. Rich Swann 3.5

John Cena vs. AJ Styles 4.75 (First WWE 4.75 since Lesnar/Cena/Rollins)

_Dave said for Cena/Styles he thought about either 4.75 or 5, but when he thinks about it then it's by default not a 5 for him._

Randy Orton wins Royal Rumble 3.75

Takeover: San Antonio

Eric Young vs. Tye Dillinger 3

Roderick Strong vs. Andrade Almas 3

AOP vs. DIY 3.5

Asuka vs. Nikki Cross vs. Billie Kay vs. Peyton Royce 2.25

Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 4.25

Ambrose vs. Styles on Smackdown 4.25


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn. Sasha/Nia took that L


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey pretty good score for Dean and AJ on Smackdown.  And I actually agree.  Really good match for free.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2017)

AoP vs DIY was better than 3.5.  No way anyone can tell me the Rumble match was better.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2017)

Just heard about the Seth situation. Sucks a big one, man.
I'm still holding out hope that we're getting worked to death. 8 weeks is too close, and I'm hoping that Joe's tweet was probably him simply keeping the story going rather than covering Seth's ass (or his own. I didn't see the beatdown so I'm not sure which one is responsible for the injury).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry Seth.  From TNA.  Sting sends his regards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

Regarding Balor and talks of him being in the Rumble, he had an evaluation over the past week and was not cleared. I don’t know that he was ever considered for the Rumble in the first place as his target return was always said to be late February or more likely early March. But he expected to be on the WrestleMania show in some form.

Balor’s list of injuries from the power bomb into the barricade against Rollins at SummerSlam was a labrum tear, a torn biceps, a torn pec, shoulder cartilage damage and a fractured glenoid neck socket


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

looks like cena and nikki vs miz and mayrse will be nikki's last match then she will retire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a personal source who I know personally that is dropping news before Big Dave even says shit. It's powerful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Bill Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar for the Universal title

Undertaker vs. Reign-s. "It was noted to us that Vince McMahon had been wanting to make this match for some time. With Undertaker’s condition the way it is, this could have been the last chance to do it. There is the idea of a generational passing of the torch."

HHH vs. Seth Rollins. "Obviously this is in jeopardy right now."

Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton for the WWE title

Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens

John Cena & Nikki Bella vs. The Miz & Maryse

Big Show vs. Shaquille O’Neal

Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Nia Jax vs. Sasha Banks for the women’s title

"The other match that is rumored that looks likely, but not confirmed is A.J. Styles vs. Shane McMahon."


entertainment mania!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

I heard about Nikki too.  Her neck is bothering her apparently.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2017)

Sounds like this mania is shaping up to be another bad one with talent getting hurt right before it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Seth is the only one going to be hurt.  This mania going to be bad because of the matches instead of what could have been.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2017)

In all honesty it would be interesting to see a Miz/Cena program at mania just for the promos.  But they can not neuter Miz retorts when he's on the mic against Cena as I would like both of them going at each other with the gloves off verbally.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds like this mania is shaping up to be another bad one with talent getting hurt right before it.


AJ needs to be in a match with one of the best guys.  That is a good way to start fixing the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Seth Injury Prone Rollins


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2017)

They can rewrite so that HHH wants Joe to be Universal Champion and they set up Joe vs. KO.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2017)

Elimination Chamber.
AJ wins chamber
Orton beats Harper dirty and Harper looks strong.
Cena uses rematch clause for Wrestlemania.

Fastlane.
Undertaker interferes in Strauman vs. Reigns match.

Wrestlemania
John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton - WWE Championship
Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar - 2 out of 3 falls
Undertaker vs. Roman vs. Strauman
Baron Corbin vs. Dean Ambrose No DQ - Intercontinental
Miz vs. Jericho vs. Dillinger vs. Sami - U.S. Title
Samoa Joe vs. Kevin Owens - Universal Title
Bullet Club vs. New Day - Raw Tag
American Alpha vs. Revival - SD Tag
Bayley vs. Sasha - Raw Women's Title
Smackdown Women's Title Ladder Match
Neville vs. Finn Balor - Cruiserweight
Tyler Brate vs. Jack Gallagher - UK Title
Bray vs. Harper


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Why did HHH bury Punk again? Was it a grudge?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Heard this story where this dude went to axxess last year. He said he waited in a line for Nikki Bella last year. He was in line for a hour and right when he was about to get an autograph. They switched Nikki to nikolai volkoff LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2017)

How is it that WWE workers who work a safer style seem to see more frequent injuries than NJPW? Is it all the house shows?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

wtf why this a wiki page. lol


----------



## God Movement (Feb 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How is it that WWE workers who work a safer style seem to see more frequent injuries than NJPW? Is it all the house shows?



Way, way, way more wrestling. Way, way, way more superstars.

Put two and two together and the numbers will go up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Way, way, way more wrestling. Way, way, way more superstars.
> 
> Put two and two together and the numbers will go up.


what the hell does this even mean?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what the hell does this even mean?



It's self explanatory. If you have MORE of something and do MORE of a particular activity probability wise it makes it more likely that there will be certain occurrences in larger numbers.

Let's say WWE have 1000 superstars and NJPW have 100 superstars and the injury rate is about 1% for both (it won't be though, because WWE superstars wrestle more, but it's just to put it into perspective) then 1 NJPW superstars will get injured per year to WWE's 10.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 2, 2017)

666 pages in this thread. Roman heel turn confirmed


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's self explanatory. If you have MORE of something and do MORE of a particular activity probability wise it makes it more likely that there will be certain occurrences in larger numbers.
> 
> Let's say WWE have 1000 superstars and NJPW have 100 superstars and the injury rate is about 1% for both (it won't be though, because WWE superstars wrestle more, but it's just to put it into perspective) then 1 NJPW superstars will get injured per year to WWE's 10.


What's that got to do with Nikki Bella God Movement


----------



## God Movement (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that got to do with Nikki Bella God Movement



Oh shit, thought I quoted Seto.

Roman still a draw though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

ROH been sending legal letters to WWE to stop contract tampering


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

"Roman Reigns is talented. I don't care what anyone says. You can't deny that the kid knows how to work. I believe what happened to him was that they didn't have him go through the ringer. They didn't have him win the European title, or I should say, the Intercontinental title, U.S. title, King Of The Ring [tournament]. They just threw him up there right away and the fans don't like that. They want you to earn your keep. If any wrestler has ever done that, I don't know of one. It seemed like they were really trying to push Roman faster than he should have been pushed. I think he will earn the respect of fans, but it's going to take a little bit more time."-Angle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did HHH bury Punk again? Was it a grudge?


Punk could save Wrestlemania this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Punk could save Wrestlemania this year.


....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2017)

Fucking unreal about Seth.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How is it that WWE workers who work a safer style seem to see more frequent injuries than NJPW? Is it all the house shows?



NJPW does have injuries, guys just work through them way more willingly and with different labor laws they don't have to worry about concussion suits and the like. I mean it's a culture where news of Shibata cheating on his wife was supposedly a scandal. Shibata has been working hurt for a very long time as well, I may add. 

I mean yeah they work less but they work way harder. The thing people do is that they romanticize NJPW as this workers paradise where everyone is always on but it's not. Like they even have the fuckoff performances in context, for instance Omega wears different pants, Naito doesn't take off his shirt, Tanahashi is notorious for fucking off on 'Road to' shows, etc. things of this nature to denote how much they're not going to get after it. 

Not only that NJPW within the structure of their own booking, and this is something I always harp on, is they book multi-man tag matches so guys can spread bumps out and be protected. So it's not inherently just the house shows being too frequent it's the way they monitor the bumps, utilize talent, and the cultural differences making it so guys feel they have to work.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> NJPW does have injuries, guys just work through them way more willingly and with different labor laws they don't have to worry about concussion suits and the like. I mean it's a culture where news of Shibata cheating on his wife was supposedly a scandal. Shibata has been working hurt for a very long time as well, I may add.
> 
> I mean yeah they work less but they work way harder. The thing people do is that they romanticize NJPW as this workers paradise where everyone is always on but it's not. Like they even have the fuckoff performances in context, for instance Omega wears different pants, Naito doesn't take off his shirt, Tanahashi is notorious for fucking off on 'Road to' shows, etc. things of this nature to denote how much they're not going to get after it.
> 
> Not only that NJPW within the structure of their own booking, and this is something I always harp on, is they book multi-man tag matches so guys can spread bumps out and be protected. So it's not inherently just the house shows being too frequent it's the way they monitor the bumps, utilize talent, and the cultural differences making it so guys feel they have to work.



I'm not denying they get hurt. I know of a few of the injuries Tanahashi, Shibata, and Nakamura have suffered (back problems, neck problems, and a broken leg, respectively). Yet I just seem to hear more about injuries requiring time off from WWE folks despite working the safer style.

I don't think they go all out in every performance, that would be unrealistic, and I'm aware of the multi-man tag matches. Yet I have heard Vince hates tag matches...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ....


I legitimately think they should be on the phone with him every day.  And I believe that they should really sweeten the pot in an attempt to get him to return; offer him a piece of the company.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't think they see him as worth that much. Trips certainly doesn't. Vinny loves him but probably doesn't. Plus Punk might be way too over wrestling at this point to care about any pot sweetening.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm not denying they get hurt. I know of a few of the injuries Tanahashi, Shibata, and Nakamura have suffered (back problems, neck problems, and a broken leg, respectively). Yet I just seem to hear more about injuries requiring time off from WWE folks despite working the safer style.
> 
> I don't think they go all out in every performance, that would be unrealistic, and I'm aware of the multi-man tag matches. Yet I have heard Vince hates tag matches...



Tbf if you live in the US or any English speaking country then you're going to hear about way more WWE folks than New Japan folks. I mean for all we know Kenny Omega is hurt right now and that's a part of the reason he's not booked for New Beginnings or for Fantasticamania. I doubt that's the case but it's harder to confirm his status, then say talent A hasn't been on a house show in 3 weeks and is off TV, must mean they're hurt because of how much easier and accessible the info is.

He hates tag matches because he doesn't like the economics behind it but that's with tag team acts and for big events. The problem is that he refuses to utilize them on house shows and TV tapings.

Alexa/Naomi are being booked using this formula and the feud works because of it. They've had 2 multiwomen tag matches with barely any talking and it's a feud with clearer character motivations than say Sasha/Charlotte.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How is it that WWE workers who work a safer style seem to see more frequent injuries than NJPW? Is it all the house shows?



52 raws/smackdown + 12 or more PPVs + how many house shows they do + what ever else + travel every year is going to take its toll on your body.  I doubt New Japan does anything close to the amount WWE does.  So new Japan can get away with doing some more extreme stuff.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> 52 raws/smackdown + 12 or more PPVs + how many house shows they do + what ever else + travel every year is going to take its toll on your body.  I doubt New Japan does anything close to the amount WWE does.  So new Japan can get away with doing some more extreme stuff.



It's approximately 100-120 less shows and no one knows what the actual number is now with the brand split but it's not really including the other stuff these guys do


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

For all the shit people talk about WWE and their business practices please realize these other promoters are just as crooked and fucked in the head. AAA is Lucha Underground.

Penta 0M is Pentagon JR, whose actually one of the biggest draws on the indies in NA. Dude is treated better by AAW and PWG's promoters than his own country,



WhatADrag said:


> ROH been sending legal letters to WWE to stop contract tampering



This is why WWE is waiting 60 days to bring in Kyle O Reilly, Dijak, and War Machine.

There's bad stuff going on at ROH and I wouldn't be surprised if TNA leap frogs them again at some point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

Dave is saying dean literally has nothing for mania and might end up on pre show.


Part timers need to seriously leave n stop stealing spots.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> 52 raws/smackdown + 12 or more PPVs + how many house shows they do + what ever else + travel every year is going to take its toll on your body.  I doubt New Japan does anything close to the amount WWE does.  So new Japan can get away with doing some more extreme stuff.



There is roughly like 200 houseshows per year, over 300 live events per year. WWE schedule is way more rough on your body then anything else. Considering travel time, needing to work out your body, and doing media work, its hell. The brand split was supposed to help, but I have no idea how they divided the house shows, I don't know if its halved or they booked more house shows to compensate for the split.


Also Netflix is going to be streaming lucha underground starting on Feb 15th, first two seasons will be available.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> There is roughly like 200 houseshows per year, over 300 live events per year. WWE schedule is way more rough on your body then anything else. Considering travel time, needing to work out your body, and doing media work, its hell. The brand split was supposed to help, but I have no idea how they divided the house shows, I don't know if its halved or they booked more house shows to compensate for the split.
> 
> 
> Also Netflix is going to be streaming lucha underground starting on Feb 15th, first two seasons will be available.




There's supposed to be one extra day off in the schedule with the two touring brands but I think they switch off on when that extra day off is but generally they're off on Wednesday-Thursday.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 2, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Fucking unreal about Seth.


 fortunately it's only 8 weeks. Just in time for Mania, the question is , would he be authorized by wwe?
And he should stop the pedigree when he comes back  , of course he could use the curb stomp but Vince ( ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) god) decided for some shitty reason to ban it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

Seth should take it easy and skip out Mania. There's no reason for him to suddenly jump back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave is saying dean literally has nothing for mania and might end up on pre show.
> 
> 
> Part timers need to seriously leave n stop stealing spots.




.......


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth should take it easy and skip out Mania. There's no reason for him to suddenly jump back.



It's their biggest event and he was going to get paid a percentage based on his matches promotion which would have been substantial because it's HHH. There's an argument that it's the biggest money he would see for any single match at this point of his career. That's like telling an all star level player to to sit out a championship game. 


Though I agree with pat pat about the pedigree. Dude has a lower body injury and a finisher that's completely about his lower body taking a bump? I know WWE claims to have doctors but damn.

Seth is probably smart enough to be on PEDs so here's hoping he gets some HGH and is ready to go because if he's better than 50% he's probably having a match.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth should take it easy and skip out Mania. There's no reason for him to suddenly jump back.


This would be his 2nd mania in a row he'd miss. Not a good idea momentum wise.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave is saying dean literally has nothing for mania and might end up on pre show.
> 
> 
> Part timers need to seriously leave n stop stealing spots.


That's disgusting. The part timers ruin the product. tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's their biggest event and he was going to get paid a percentage based on his matches promotion which would have been substantial because it's HHH. There's an argument that it's the biggest money he would see for any single match at this point of his career. That's like telling an all star level player to to sit out a championship game.
> 
> 
> Though I agree with pat pat about the pedigree. Dude has a lower body injury and a finisher that's completely about his lower body taking a bump? I know WWE claims to have doctors but damn.
> ...





[S-A-F] said:


> This would be his 2nd mania in a row he'd miss. Not a good idea momentum wise.



The issue is this the second time he's had major knee injury. If he fucks himself up at Mania, his career is over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The issue is this the second time he's had major knee injury. If he fucks himself up at Mania, his career is over.



Well first off his career being over is kind of a gross exaggeration because you're not privy to the percentages of the tears even then comparable injuries in wrestling have been worse with lesser medical technology at play. 

I get what you're saying about it being long term thinking but you really can't even speak to it because the long term fall out is that they think your knee is fucked and make you a midcarder for the next 3 years because they don't think they can trust you.

Keep in mind his injury was an accident of the freakish variety, he didn't have footing and got trapped. This isn't the same stress related injury from trying to run Kane from one turnbuckle to another which speaks to the former point of the tear.

He could fuck it up at Mania but this could also be the last time he gets a big money Mania match. Ambrose doesn't even have a Mania program and he draws better than Seth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Well first off his career being over is kind of a gross exaggeration because you're not privy to the percentages of the tears even then comparable injuries in wrestling have been worse with lesser medical technology at play.
> 
> I get what you're saying about it being long term thinking but you really can't even speak to it because the long term fall out is that they think your knee is fucked and make you a midcarder for the next 3 years because they don't think they can trust you.
> 
> ...



This is true but I really feel that his long term should be a more important aspect. Now say he's two weeks ahead of schedule , then I can agree with you on the aspect of him going to Mania.

I worry is all cause this dude is way talented.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This would be his 2nd mania in a row he'd miss. Not a good idea momentum wise.



Actually it might be good momentum wise because when he can finally make it mania it will be all the much sweeter. What this does kill is his HHH feud, that isn't going to pay off for a long time assuming they don't scrap it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not the biggest Ambrose fan in the world.  But it's pathetic and embarrassing that the WWE has nothing for him to do.  I will say it again.  The guy is fucking reliable and he is a workhorse for the company.  Additionally, he is pretty popular (crowd reactions and merchandise).  He deserves better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Actually it might be good momentum wise because when he can finally make it mania it will be all the much sweeter. What this does kill is his HHH feud, that isn't going to pay off for a long time assuming they don't scrap it.



The thing is, now is the best time to have HHH vs Seth just so the passing of the torch can happen. Hunter really wants to retire from ring action from what his last interview he had commented on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Have a match between all of the misfits!  Top talent with no program.  Ambrose v Styles v Balor v Joe.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2017)

With Rollins out, where does WWE take Joe? Is he going to fued with Roman? If so that basically kills any chance or Romans heel turn and I don't want to see Joe get fed to Roman and turn into another bullet club type situation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Have a match between all of the misfits!  Top talent with no program.  Ambrose v Styles v Balor v Joe.



For the IC title to give it prestige


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2017)

Looking at TNA right now.  Didn't know they had the Open Fight Night gimmick still going. 

Well Hardy's out and giving a promo and taunting New Day and Wyatts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> With Rollins out, where does WWE take Joe? Is he going to fued with Roman? If so that basically kills any chance or Romans heel turn and I don't want to see Joe get fed to Roman and turn into another bullet club type situation.


I read that he is going to show up on Smackdown next week.  Who knows though..


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I read that he is going to show up on Smackdown next week.  Who knows though..



Smackdown is a good place for Joe but WWE desperately needs a new title scene and joe would have fixed that. Still, keeping Joe and Lesnar apart is for the best, let Lesnar get his heat back and let Joe feud with Taker. 

Joe beats taker at WM, becoming the second only person to do it, which perfectly sets up the feud between Joe and Lesnar when the 2017 draft happens.


In the mean time, Goldberg wins the universal title and replaces it with the big gold belt, I wouldn't even care if the title match at WM was between two part timers if we got the big gold belt back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

I expect Goldberg or Brock to win the title at Fastlane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2017)

Very interesting match between Jeff and Lashley.   So Lashley survives two swantons and wins after a hard spot from Jeff.  Also how much does Hardy still have in his body to do spots like those.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's disgusting. The part timers ruin the product. tbh.



The thing I don't get is that Vince pays these guys and it's like what kind of creative control do they get? I mean it seems like they'll job if it's to their liking and it's a gentleman's agreement for the most part but if you're living in a house valued at a million or two with an acre of land and



Dean Ambrose said:


> This is true but I really feel that his long term should be a more important aspect. Now say he's two weeks ahead of schedule , then I can agree with you on the aspect of him going to Mania.
> 
> I worry is all cause this dude is way talented.



You also really felt like Sting was coming back this Mania despite retiring at last years HoF.

And the long term might be the short term, again Ambrose is a bigger draw than Seth and might be in the Battle Royal without a program. I find that a little hard to believe but it's all we have to go on in terms of 'reports' the plan playing out.



Xiammes said:


> Smackdown is a good place for Joe but WWE desperately needs a new title scene and joe would have fixed that. Still, keeping Joe and Lesnar apart is for the best, let Lesnar get his heat back and let Joe feud with Taker.
> 
> Joe beats taker at WM, becoming the second only person to do it, which perfectly sets up the feud between Joe and Lesnar when the 2017 draft happens.
> 
> In the mean time, Goldberg wins the universal title and replaces it with the big gold belt, I wouldn't even care if the title match at WM was between two part timers if we got the big gold belt back.



Vince could have changed his mind but a dude who he used to refer to as 'Fat Samoan' isn't going to beat Vince's "greatest creation". Taking that one step further he's not jobbing Taker at Mania to anyone except Roman or Cena. 

I think Smackdown is good for Joe just because he can find his footing without Vince 'producing' him on a week to week basis. I'd actually like to see AJ/Joe feud in WWE. That shit has some weird ass novelty. It's kind of like looking at 2012 WWE and seeing that it's basically every good person from 2006 ROH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You also really felt like Sting was coming back this Mania despite retiring at last years HoF.
> 
> And the long term might be the short term, again Ambrose is a bigger draw than Seth and might be in the Battle Royal without a program. I find that a little hard to believe but it's all we have to go on in terms of 'reports' the plan playing out.



The sting one I felt he was coming back cause I felt maybe a year could be a good amount of time to come and challenge taker, get his match he wanted, then be done. It's different with 8 weeks when it comes to the knee injury . 

I will say I was wrong on Sting for sure but was hopeful at best. 


The problem with Ambrose is that there's nothing to suggest where he's heading. No Corbin aiming at Ambrose, no Miz continuing to insult Renee, nothing.


----------



## teddy (Feb 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave is saying dean literally has nothing for mania and might end up on pre show.
> 
> 
> Part timers need to seriously leave n stop stealing spots.


It's incredibly baffling to the point where i don't even want to believe it. everyone with a title should have a clear goal outlined from the start for the biggest fucking show on your calendar. say what you want about either promotion but it's too damn glaring to ignore how at wrestle kingdom 11 the ic title match was the penultimate match of the whole thing and there was never any doubt that would be the case

then we have this retarded shitfest here for wrestlemania where a part-timer in his 50s is a lock while one of your actual champs is at risk of being stuck in creative limbo. lol for a company that likes to tout themselves as the A league of the industry they sure don't book like it on a consistent basis. almost makes me wish there was a few more ted turners in the world ready to drop some cash and light a fire under vince's ass again


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The sting one I felt he was coming back cause I felt maybe a year could be a good amount of time to come and challenge taker, get his match he wanted, then be done. It's different with 8 weeks when it comes to the knee injury .
> 
> I will say I was wrong on Sting for sure but was hopeful at best.
> 
> The problem with Ambrose is that there's nothing to suggest where he's heading. No Corbin aiming at Ambrose, no Miz continuing to insult Renee, nothing.



I know I'm just ribbing you a little bit because at the time I thought it was funny but didn't want to give you too much shit because if you were right I'd have some egg on my face.

Well I mean this is kind of my point. Ambrose went from HHH program, to too good to be beaten by upper midcarders, to good enough to pin Seth and Roman, to the real WWE champion, to defending at Summerslam, and then feuding for the belt till he finally wins the midcard belt from the fan's #1 heel and they have no plans for this dude. Like dude did so much and they can't even find a bullshit feud to stick him in? So when I say your short term is your long term in some of these cases I mean that maybe they'll have something for me later mentality is where Ambrose is and they have nothing for him. This is a strike while the iron is hot business.




ted. said:


> It's incredibly baffling to the point where i don't even want to believe it. everyone with a title should have a clear goal outlined from the start for the biggest fucking show on your calendar. say what you want about either promotion but it's too damn glaring to ignore how at wrestle kingdom 11 the ic title match was the penultimate match of the whole thing and there was never any doubt that would be the case
> 
> then we have this retarded shitfest here for wrestlemania where a part-timer in his 50s is a lock while one of your actual champs is at risk of being stuck in creative limbo. lol for a company that likes to tout themselves as the A league of the industry they sure don't book like it on a consistent basis. almost makes me wish there was a few more ted turners in the world ready to drop some cash and light a fire under vince's ass again



Same which is why I kind of don't believe it. 

Honestly my dream scenario is that Mark Cuban bankrolls Kidani's American New Japan and this leads us to the next big battle in wrestling. I think the problem with Mania and the company is that the part timers either have too much power, Vince has too much loyalty to them, or they don't have enough loyalty to him, because if he's paying them this much then why the fuck do they have to keep winning? 

I mean logistically it's kind of crazy to get probably 12 million from the live gate then to go back and distribute the biggest payday to the dudes who are the most independent of your independent contractors to the point they seemingly dictate their wins and losses.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I know I'm just ribbing you a little bit because at the time I thought it was funny but didn't want to give you too much shit because if you were right I'd have some egg on my face.
> 
> Well I mean this is kind of my point. Ambrose went from HHH program, to too good to be beaten by upper midcarders, to good enough to pin Seth and Roman, to the real WWE champion, to defending at Summerslam, and then feuding for the belt till he finally wins the midcard belt from the fan's #1 heel and they have no plans for this dude. Like dude did so much and they can't even find a bullshit feud to stick him in? So when I say your short term is your long term in some of these cases I mean that maybe they'll have something for me later mentality is where Ambrose is and they have nothing for him. This is a strike while the iron is hot business.



Dammit 

but yeah I get what you're saying. That's why I'm hoping it's vs Corbin or maybe add some prestige by having him face Naka for the IC belt.

Something to excite people and to add build to that title. Miz and Ziggler did such a good job at it, that I'm hoping it can keep being given more importance.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Most people seem to think there is going to be like a 5-6 man IC title ladder match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Undertaker's career should be on the line against Roman.  Roman will beat him.  And then Roman will come out after Brock beats Goldberg and he will lay out Brock with a Superman Punch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Undertaker's career should be on the line against Roman.  Roman will beat him.  And then Roman will come out after Brock beats Goldberg and he will lay out Brock with a Superman Punch.



Honestly that would be great in the first part. If you're going to go Roman as heel, have him go full out heel by ending Taker's career, then beating him down.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2017)

Money in the Bank Main Event

Universal Title Match -Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2017)

I think Brock will go back to UFC this summer though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's their biggest event and he was going to get paid a percentage based on his matches promotion which would have been substantial because it's HHH. There's an argument that it's the biggest money he would see for any single match at this point of his career. That's like telling an all star level player to to sit out a championship game.
> 
> 
> Though I agree with pat pat about the pedigree. Dude has a lower body injury and a finisher that's completely about his lower body taking a bump? I know WWE claims to have doctors but damn.
> ...





Someone told me wrestlers don't even get ppv checks anymore because of the network and there was another reason for not getting money but I forgot. So do they still get extra money on wm?

And I hear kevin Kelly at roh is leaving.roh is really struggling


You watching new Japan with me Sunday morning?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince could have changed his mind but a dude who he used to refer to as 'Fat Samoan' isn't going to beat Vince's "greatest creation". Taking that one step further he's not jobbing Taker at Mania to anyone except Roman or Cena.
> 
> I think Smackdown is good for Joe just because he can find his footing without Vince 'producing' him on a week to week basis. I'd actually like to see AJ/Joe feud in WWE. That shit has some weird ass novelty. It's kind of like looking at 2012 WWE and seeing that it's basically every good person from 2006 ROH.



Who said jobbing Taker, losing doesn't mean jobbing. Calling him Fat Samoan doesn't mean much, at least not anymore. Assuming Bray does win at EC, we will have two fat guys as the top dogs in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Brock will go back to UFC this summer though.



Isn't Brock on a long term sporting ban though?

As for Roman, with Dean doing nothing and floundering and Seth in an 8 week injury and need to be low impact afterwards have Seth vs Triple H a low impact match that can hide Seth's injury.  Have Joe focus on Dean for a while, pointing to tribute to the troops scene as reasons.  Getting at Ambrose through Dean since that scene shows they're on decent terms again. 

Then have the Roman vs Taker match, make it high impact maybe no holds barred, brutal but keeping it safe for Mark. Have Taker kick out of everything.  Spear, Superman punch, even a Tombstone by Reigns on a chair.  Taker also getting in major offense.  Then when it looks like Taker is about to win have Seth and Dean come down and have the three brutalize (again as much as Mark's body can take) Taker.  They all put their boot on Taker's shoulder for the pin doing the fist pose.

Next raw they come out with their reason.  Triple H and the lacky has focused on Dean and Seth.  So instead of Dean and Seth making it 2v2 thing they go with numbers, their own brothers.  Taker was just wrong place wrong time, but makes a good symbolic sacrifice.  Triple H comes out states he has someone else on his side, someone that's defeated both Roman and Seth.  Light's go out and out comes Demon King Balor (Since raw after WM is billed as special).

Since Triple H is also supposed to be the smartest mind in WWE he's not going to leave it 3 on 3.  Balor brings with him Anderson and Gallows.  So you have NXT/Club vs Shield for a few months with Club going over in the end.

This I feel protects Seth, gives Ambrose something, turns Roman heel and also can actually reset the characters of the three which they all need anyway.  Not just Roman. (Also a chance to put Shield music back to Shield and have Roman get his own damn one.).  It would make Triple H a face or face leaning tweener but let's face it.  People cheer the club, they cheered joe, they cheered triple H and they'll cheer Balor.  Just go with it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm hyped for the next Takeover guys.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm hyped for the next Takeover guys.


No one can beat Asuka.  I would chant bullshit if anyone other than Charlotte or Sasha beat her.  And even they might not be able to win clean.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

This WF post made me laugh

"Goldberg, Lesnar, reigns and strowman champions on raw

Cena, Orton champions on SD

The next 6-9 months are going to be ultimate Vince porn"


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

Honestly think they should just double down on the Money in the Bank gimmick and have an interpromotional one at Mania with a contract for any title as opposed to brand specific. I get why it has to be a PPV but they should do a better job spacing it out so it doesn't necessarily overlap.



Rukia said:


> Money in the Bank Main Event
> 
> Universal Title Match -Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Roman Reigns



This looks more likely to be an SD PPV than a Raw PPV if they only keep the big 4 multibrand



Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Brock will go back to UFC this summer though.



He's got to get clean first but honestly think he would have mauled Mark Hunt regardless of the PEDs and it was more for him mentally. I mean he's going to retain some of those gains and is just naturally stronger than other dudes but his ban as was previously brought up is almost done, it ends in July which is relatively close to Mania but if they give him the belt maybe they can guilt him into doing both.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This WF post made me laugh
> 
> "Goldberg, Lesnar, reigns and strowman champions on raw
> 
> ...



My post in the same thread:

So you mean Reigns is finally going to get a lengthy title reign which is long overdue? Not like they have much of a choice in terms of main eventers anyway, they need to build someone else up sufficiently or he's the only real option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Money in the Bank should be a joint PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah MITB is a SD exclusive atm. Should just have 1 big MITB match at Mania IMO


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

I hope Taker retires this year. He's one less person to take a major spot next year. The only reason he should be back  next year is if its finally against cena.

Hopefully Goldberg announces retirement after Brock beats him at mania.


Keep brock tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

Tbh MitB been bigger than Survivor Series more often than not in recent years.

I think at one point WWE used Survivor Series to disparage the existence of the big 4 PPVs.

I'd really like WWE to steal some of Dragon Gate's gimmick matches to create some interesting multiman matches on prelims, just to test out. But looking at the protocard for Mania it seems like they either need another hour or they need to spam more multiman matches. It's not like the Andre is complete shit but you need something for your misfit tagteams, jobber cruiserweights, and other scrubs and that has what 30 spots? 8 spots have to go to the remaining SD tag teams alone if they do a simple 2v2 match for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah MITB is a SD exclusive atm. Should just have 1 big MITB match at Mania IMO


Wow the fuck?! How you gonna have MITB as an exclusive PPV?! That's so bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone told me wrestlers don't even get ppv checks anymore because of the network and there was another reason for not getting money but I forgot. So do they still get extra money on wm?
> 
> And I hear kevin Kelly at roh is leaving.roh is really struggling
> 
> ...



They don't get royalties the same way but they make a percentage of gate. Before they'd get the DVD sales and the rate that WWE cashes you out at would be reflected within the sales. So if you're a main eventer and you are entitled to 5% of the back end you don't see shit from the Network but you see something from the live purse. 

New Beginnings is here already? Yeah I'll probably be down to watch, just need to figure out my Superbowl plans, though tbh next weeks show on the 11th is the one to get hyped for. There's 2 four star match floors imo with Ospreay/Shibata and Takahashi/Dragon Lee. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Wow the fuck?! How you gonna have MITB as an exclusive PPV?! That's so bad.



It's not official but tbh I do miss having the MitB match at Mania because it creates instant intrigue for the mainevent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They don't get royalties the same way but they make a percentage of gate. Before they'd get the DVD sales and the rate that WWE cashes you out at would be reflected within the sales. So if you're a main eventer and you are entitled to 5% of the back end you don't see shit from the Network but you see something from the live purse.
> 
> New Beginnings is here already? Yeah I'll probably be down to watch, just need to figure out my Superbowl plans, though tbh next weeks show on the 11th is the one to get hyped for. There's 2 four star match floors imo with Ospreay/Shibata and Takahashi/Dragon Lee.
> 
> ...



Is it fair to say Seth would be pissed about not having a match at mania again more instead of a paycheck?

And cool great news to me. Had no idea something was happening sunday until a friend of mine told me. This Okada match seems interesting. Do we expect Omega to show up?

And my plan was.. stay up all night for the event. Sleep all day then wake up for Super Bowl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

"There's a lot of internal issues between talent and management (mostly with Delirious aka head booker amongst other titles). Kelly and Corino attempted to stage a coup to overthrow Delirious from power, but I haven't found out yet how or why it failed and how shocking that both are gone within the month. Management has also been derailing guys like Dijak and O'Reilly from formally signing with WWE over minor contract stuff they never enforced before so that's not settling well with talent. Also, I've heard they're trying to prevent talent from being on Mania weekend shows other than their own. And finally, the New Japan relationship is very much on the rocks. "

Source of mine


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not official but tbh I do miss having the MitB match at Mania because it creates instant intrigue for the mainevent.


yeah me too, not sure why they don't go back to that. Although I don't mind the ppv. Lets just hope MITB becoming a brand exclusive ppv stays as a rumor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it fair to say Seth would be pissed about not having a match at mania again more instead of a paycheck?
> 
> And cool great news to me. Had no idea something was happening sunday until a friend of mine told me. This Okada match seems interesting. Do we expect Omega to show up?
> 
> And my plan was.. stay up all night for the event. Sleep all day then wake up for Super Bowl.



I think it's probably both? I mean this is as human of a situation as you can get as a performer, athlete, and person because he's being kept from his dream and a match that probably means so much to him considering it is HHH, but to know that this might have been your chance to leave an impression on Vince and move up the card? Shit is real tough.

It's for the next 2 weeks. The New Japan PPVs are tours most of the time. The Okada match is super interesting because Minoru Suzuki is a bonafide legend. He's basically the first Lesnar.


I don't expect Omega to show up. I feel like we're not seeing him until the next tour. There are some people who feel like Suzuki will win but I'm not sure. New Japan seems to want to give Okada a GOD run so who knows.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

people say wwe might continue the rivalry but move joe to SD


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "There's a lot of internal issues between talent and management (mostly with Delirious aka head booker amongst other titles). Kelly and Corino attempted to stage a coup to overthrow Delirious from power, but I haven't found out yet how or why it failed and how shocking that both are gone within the month. Management has also been derailing guys like Dijak and O'Reilly from formally signing with WWE over minor contract stuff they never enforced before so that's not settling well with talent. Also, I've heard they're trying to prevent talent from being on Mania weekend shows other than their own. And finally, the New Japan relationship is very much on the rocks. "
> 
> Source of mine



Not to pick on anyone but this is why I laughed my ass off at the notion that Sinclair gave 2 fucks about ROH or that New Japan wasn't about to cut them because they don't get nearly as much from the relationship anymore. 

And lol at all the chucklefucks who sat here and tried to say Delirious was this BOAT GOAT booker, dude is just as bad if not worse than Vince.

Oh and to just throw even more out there this is the Adam Cole situation too. They went and flexed out his contract another 4 months. Elgin says he won't work for ROH unless New Japan makes him. ACH is gone from there too. Reports of racism from the top.  

Lol



[S-A-F] said:


> yeah me too, not sure why they don't go back to that. Although I don't mind the ppv. Lets just hope MITB becoming a brand exclusive ppv stays as a rumor.



I mean to me it just makes sense to have one guy win at Mania then do the actual event but have it in like July so that way you have 2 months from Mania but like 5 weeks from Summerslam. Yeah it can get messy if you have that many of them going around but you can create some interesting stories if the winner also earns the right to compete on both shows.

I just hate how WWE can make these small changes that won't kill business or the booking but just can't seem to come up with stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Makes you wonder why the bucks and jay lethal resigned.

Roh sounding like TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow the fuck?! How you gonna have MITB as an exclusive PPV?! That's so bad.


I don't think it will be.  The question is.  Should there be two people running around with briefcases this year (1 on SD and 1 on Raw)?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Sucks was looking forward to O'Reilly at Wrestlemania takeover. Don't even know if it will happen now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2017)

Rumored card:


*WWE Universal Championship*
Goldberg (c) vs. Brock Lesnar

*WWE Championship*
Bray Wyatt (c) vs. Randy Orton

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte (c) vs. Bayley vs. Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax

Roman Reigns vs. The Undertaker

Seth Rollins vs. Triple H

Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho

AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon

John Cena & Nikki Bella vs. The Miz & Maryse

The Big Show vs. Shaquille O'Neal

Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal



shite.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

With dean on the preshow. Powerful


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Makes you wonder why the bucks and jay lethal resigned.
> 
> Roh sounding like TNA.



Tbf the Bucks seem to know that they're going to end up in WWE one way or the other and I really don't know what Jay Lethal is doing. Maybe they threw money at him to stave off reports of racism? But this is why I've been saying ROH is a fucking mess dawg. Like they have Joshi wrestlers who no one has ever fucking heard of at Supercard of Honor which looks absolutely horrendous. But the Bucks know WWE is going to coop a lot of these indies soon.

ROH has like maybe 9 guys worth poaching at this point. The talent reserves are fucking horrendous. Once you get past Dalton Castle, Ospreay, Scurll, Lethal, the Briscoes, the Bucks, and Bobby Fish it's just fucking barren. Lio Rush is sort of something but I don't know he's kind of a dime a dozen on 205 and like half of the guys I named are there because ROH brought days from New Japan to help foot the bill for talent.



WhatADrag said:


> Sucks was looking forward to O'Reilly at Wrestlemania takeover. Don't even know if it will happen now.



I think it's within the 60 day window. Because he'd be free in March. The problem becomes how do you promote it if he's not going to be on any of the NXT tapings and would he even be allowed to do the NXT tapings if the stuff airs after the 60 days?

Tbh I'd actually like to see KOR get a shot at Roode instead of it being Nakamura and let Nakamura feud with Hero with the winner taking the title back from Roode. Hero changes the entire NXT equation if you think about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

When Rock does a hour long Wrestlemania segment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbf the Bucks seem to know that they're going to end up in WWE one way or the other and I really don't know what Jay Lethal is doing. Maybe they threw money at him to stave off reports of racism? But this is why I've been saying ROH is a fucking mess dawg. Like they have Joshi wrestlers who no one has ever fucking heard of at Supercard of Honor which looks absolutely horrendous. But the Bucks know WWE is going to coop a lot of these indies soon.
> 
> ROH has like maybe 9 guys worth poaching at this point. The talent reserves are fucking horrendous. Once you get past Dalton Castle, Ospreay, Scurll, Lethal, the Briscoes, the Bucks, and Bobby Fish it's just fucking barren. Lio Rush is sort of something but I don't know he's kind of a dime a dozen on 205 and like half of the guys I named are there because ROH brought days from New Japan to help foot the bill for talent.
> 
> ...


Actually hearing from my source right now WWE didn't want Lethal.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually hearing from my source right now WWE didn't want Lethal.


That's fucked. i really enjoy Lethal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Rumored card:
> 
> 
> *WWE Universal Championship*
> ...


watch AJ still put on the best match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually hearing from my source right now WWE didn't want Lethal.



That's interesting but makes sense to me. The first I'd ever heard of the Jay Lethal stuff was actually from you.

Tbh the guy isn't that good of a worker and his ROH run is overrated. Great promos when he's imitating other established acts though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow the fuck?! How you gonna have MITB as an exclusive PPV?! That's so bad.


Shit my bad. I was totally thinking of a different PPV and somehow my brain kept defaulting to MITB. The plans for MITB in 2017 are unknown atm. I shouldn't be making posts after I just wake up. Sorry the the confusion man.
It'll probably end up being a non-exclusive.
Still though I'll maintain MITB should be a WM exclusive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> watch AJ still put on the best match.


Here is my opinion on AJ vs Shane. It will be the most fun match. I don't think it's a fuck you to AJ or the fans. I think this is Vince's is way of saying this is how highly I view you. McMahon's wrestle only legendary talent at wrestlemania. Vince has fought HBK and Hulk Hogan. Shane has fought Undertaker. This is clearly a sign of AJ is forever a top guy in WWE's eyes and will most likely have a baby face title run one day.

Way better than facing a Corbin.

Can't say they are out to screw AJ when Cena won't even have a top tier match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Rumored card:
> 
> 
> *WWE Universal Championship*
> ...





kurisu said:


> Rumored card:
> 
> 
> *WWE Universal Championship*
> ...


AJ vs Shane?   , Oldberg /Lesnar? Wut? Can  oldberg even wrestler as of now? And this guy is gonna wipe keV out his title ? And realllyyyy where the fuck is dean? Really???


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Rumored card:
> 
> 
> *WWE Universal Championship*
> ...





kurisu said:


> Rumored card:
> 
> 
> *WWE Universal Championship*
> ...


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

Roman/Taker


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

And the worst I really!!!! Think that's what the final card will look like.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Things could change I guess.  Some of these rumors have been out for a few weeks.  And WWE has gotten a chance to see that fan enthusiasm is low for some of these matches.  Additionally, the Rollins injury could result in some shuffling around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Things could change since most likely Rollins wont wrestle/


----------



## God Movement (Feb 3, 2017)

*WWE Universal Championship*
Goldberg (c) vs. Brock Lesnar

*WWE Championship*
Bray Wyatt (c) vs. Randy Orton

Roman Reigns vs. The Undertaker

Big money matches that will draw big money.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

If Shane throws out a shooting star press I think I'd be more likely to give that match a chance. I'm sure AJ will drag him to a 3 star match but it's another year where he's going to be doing basically nothing at Mania. 

Mania is supposed to be the best show and it really easily isn't most years. I mean as much handwringing as there was over the Rumble shit had 2 four star matches, I think it's improbable for Mania to have even 1 four star match if that's the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Low key when Dean holds mid card titles they go irrelevant


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Low key when Dean holds mid card titles they go irrelevant



Low key midcard titles haven't been relevant for over a decade


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Roman broke an elimination record at survivor series
Roman broke the rumble record
rumble winner
Daniel Bryan put him over
Rock came out to give him a co-sign
Sheamus put him over
HHH put him over
Vince put himself in a story line against Roman
now he will go over Undertaker

Yet only fans are guys like God Movement.

JDNFJSDNFJSDNFGDSHDUUSSDJHGUNDFJGNDFJSGNAUFDGHDFJABGDFJGHNDFGBAUSFNEDJFSUEF LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Low key midcard titles haven't been relevant for over a decade


Just a few months ago we were saying Miz brought it back.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Brock finessed Vince. He knew Shane was laughable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

I want someone to remind Shane of what Brock did to him at SummerSlam!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

All shield members trash mid card title holders tho.

Cena made the us title lit. Seth won.... I don't remember what happened next.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman broke an elimination record at survivor series
> Roman broke the rumble record
> rumble winner
> Daniel Bryan put him over
> ...


Has any other wrestler been pushed this hard?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman broke an elimination record at survivor series
> Roman broke the rumble record
> rumble winner
> Daniel Bryan put him over
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

*SETH ROLLINS UPDATE, THE MATCH THAT HAS BEEN PITCHED AS A POTENTIAL REPLACEMENT FOR HHH VS. ROLLINS (POTENTIAL SPOILER)*

By Mike Johnson on 2017-02-03 10:16:00

WWE announced on their website that Seth Rollins has been pulled from this weekend's live events as he is not medically cleared to wrestle after injuring his knee again this past Monday. Rollins was in Birmingham, Alabama getting the knee examined.

WWE promised a medical update on Rollins for this Monday's Raw, so they are saving that news for TV. 

Should Rollins not be able to work Wrestlemania 33, there will obviously be a change in plans. One pitch that has made the rounds over the last 24 hours is for Triple H to wrestle Shane McMahon at the show. We will see if that ends up being the direction if Rollins' injury requires an extended period of absence from WWE storylines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just a few months ago we were saying Miz brought it back.



I think that's a valid way to look at it but keep in mind that most said the feud was hot and that we hoped he got a good long Honky Tonk Man run out of it. When that wasn't happening we hoped the belt didn't go into obscurity but truth be told the belts all mean so much less than they have at almost any point. 

Most of the concern is what would happen to the belt without Miz not necessarily what would happen to Miz without the belt. He siphed what he needed from the belt and is going into a 'spectacle'/'dream' match slot based off that run. These midcard belts will never be what they were because it's about the hot act challenging not the actual belt.



[S-A-F] said:


> Has any other wrestler been pushed this hard?



Depends on what you define as 'push'. I think it's comparable to the first HHH Reign of Terror.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Has any other wrestler been pushed this hard?


No.  Never.  Not in the history of this company.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> *SETH ROLLINS UPDATE, THE MATCH THAT HAS BEEN PITCHED AS A POTENTIAL REPLACEMENT FOR HHH VS. ROLLINS (POTENTIAL SPOILER)*
> 
> By Mike Johnson on 2017-02-03 10:16:00
> 
> ...


I kind of like it because there is some real world tension there.  Remember that story that leaked about Shane trying to take over creative a few years ago?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No.  Never.  Not in the history of this company.



You don't know anywhere near enough about wrestling to say this.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

I really wish we could rate our own posts.  I would love to rate my posts as informative or funny when the situation dictates it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't know anywhere near enough about wrestling to say this.





gmdfigjfgdfinhmfgnhgfnh

you always kill me with this.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Depends on what you define as 'push'. I think it's comparable to the first HHH Reign of Terror.


Yeah its definitely up there with Reign of Terror-tier in terms of making the product unwatchable.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

Honestly feel like me and Rukia are like one of those strange bedfellow tag teams that does reunion tours whenever the company wants a quick fix draw


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

At least HHH was a heel.


Shit is insulting having Roman face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah its definitely up there with Reign of Terror-tier in terms of making the product unwatchable.



Well if we're being real I think that HHH-Cena-Roman is one of the worst booked stretches of top talents ever but to Roman's credit he puts on good-great matches. I still have to go through early HHH's career but I think it's safe to say Roman is a way better worker but he represents this really dark cloud.

I say it all the time but Roman is the worst conversation to have as a prowrestling fan, the absolute fucking worst. 

I think me and Drag are pretty consistent in the whole we want to like him, we don't find him offensive, but this company fucking can not book him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> At least HHH was a heel.
> 
> 
> Shit is insulting having Roman face.



The craziest part to me is that they pushed HHH to the top of the card because they felt they had to. Ok that's fine. They had him all over the place but mostly as a heel. Ok that's fine.

Roman basically has all the trappings to be the next HHH but probably even better and they want him to be Cena. 

But Cena and HHH both ruined wrestling for most of our age group. This is despite the fact Roman is a better wrestler too. The entire thing is just such a mess. Dude could have been a fucking babyface by now if they let him heel it up 2 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The craziest part to me is that they pushed HHH to the top of the card because they felt they had to. Ok that's fine. They had him all over the place but mostly as a heel. Ok that's fine.
> 
> Roman basically has all the trappings to be the next HHH but probably even better and they want him to be Cena.
> 
> But Cena and HHH both ruined wrestling for most of our age group. This is despite the fact Roman is a better wrestler too. The entire thing is just such a mess. Dude could have been a fucking babyface by now if they let him heel it up 2 years ago.


I admit I wasn't a Cena fan in the mid 2000s. those 2009 and 2010 years were awful.
I hated HHH my entire life until like mid 2000s but I just take it as I was a kid who loved the Rock and hated when HHH got the last laugh. Then I became a mega Orton fan after he beat Beniot. Next thing you know HHH wins.

It's weird af.... I look back and HHH has main event like damn near every Wrestlemania and I've never realized this until now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

I've been looking for a certain WWE doc and can't find it. Holy shit WWE has a ton of documentaries they don't even promote any more. I mean yeah they are old but damn they not even on the network.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I admit I wasn't a Cena fan in the mid 2000s. those 2009 and 2010 years were awful.
> I hated HHH my entire life until like mid 2000s but I just take it as I was a kid who loved the Rock and hated when HHH got the last laugh. Then I became a mega Orton fan after he beat Beniot. Next thing you know HHH wins.
> 
> It's weird af.... I look back and HHH has main event like damn near every Wrestlemania and I've never realized this until now.



When I said the show has been about the same 5-7 characters in some capacity for 20 years I meant HHH, Stephanie, and Vince to be 3 of those people.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Well if we're being real I think that HHH-Cena-Roman is one of the worst booked stretches of top talents ever but to Roman's credit he puts on good-great matches. I still have to go through early HHH's career but I think it's safe to say Roman is a way better worker but he represents this really dark cloud.
> 
> I say it all the time but Roman is the worst conversation to have as a prowrestling fan, the absolute fucking worst.
> 
> I think me and Drag are pretty consistent in the whole we want to like him, we don't find him offensive, but this company fucking can not book him.


How early are we talking for HHH's career? He was pretty good in 99-01. 
Cena almost made me stop watching in 2008-2009. Shit was dreadful. 
To think we've gone from HHH to Cena and now to Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> When I said the show has been about the same 5-7 characters in some capacity for 20 years I meant HHH, Stephanie, and Vince to be 3 of those people.



What makes it worse is it's the same story line.

But to be fair HHH and Vince aren't on TV like that anymore.
Shane was never shoved in our face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

after I watch the XFL doc

Im watching this

Link removed

still cant find that specific WWE doc tho


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> after I watch the XFL doc
> 
> Im watching this
> 
> ...


I have that doc. I remember them talking about Vince wanting to kayfabe bang Steph in it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I have that doc. I remember them talking about Vince wanting to kayfabe bang Steph in it.


OK that's interesting can't wait  now


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

THEY GOT SLUTS AS CHEERLEADERS FOR XFL LMAO


----------



## God Movement (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman broke an elimination record at survivor series
> Roman broke the rumble record
> rumble winner
> Daniel Bryan put him over
> ...



It's very bizarre. It's like the cool kids are the nerds in this era and the nerds are the cool kids.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How early are we talking for HHH's career? He was pretty good in 99-01.
> Cena almost made me stop watching in 2008-2009. Shit was dreadful.
> To think we've gone from HHH to Cena and now to Roman.



That's about the timeframe. I notice he did a lot more mat wrestling in 97 to the point where it was like wow so everyone had to have the Dynamite Kid/Tiger Mask spots. 

I mean again the Royal Rumble last year was so weird for me, and I'm sure lots of other people, because it's like if you allow yourself to be absorbed into the moment of HHH coming to the ring to face Roman it's the dude who ruined wrestling going up against the dude whose ruining wrestling.



WhatADrag said:


> What makes it worse is it's the same story line.
> 
> But to be fair HHH and Vince aren't on TV like that anymore.
> Shane was never shoved in our face.



Kevin Owens title run is a HHH machination. You're right about them not taking up as much TV in 2016 but tbf HHH was on TV every week for like 4 months.

Not sure about Shane. I feel like this is one of those things where he's just so over that we retroactively give him love.

But Shane as a character is so much better than Vince or HHH. Like he's got an actual character arc steeped in reality and his promoter/authority figure is legit because it's basically Dana White. He's basically saying I want the best match for the fans because you pay my guys and me my salary. Psychologically it's just so much better.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't know anywhere near enough about wrestling to say this.



Why do you keep saying this



It's hilarious every time though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Why do you keep saying this
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious every time though


It never gets old.

I mark out every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly feel like me and Rukia are like one of those strange bedfellow tag teams that does reunion tours whenever the company wants a quick fix draw


Team Hell No.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2017)

had to visit the doctor twice. so i heard rollins is legit injured and WM is fucked


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> had to visit the doctor twice. so i heard rollins is legit injured and WM is fucked


Real talk.  Were people really interested in Rollins/HHH?  Reigns/HHH turned out to be lousy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Why the hell is Rukia's avy and sig set dinosaurs


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes ople were interested because it's a fight that needs to happen and also Rollins=/=Reigns so I don't see why we should use the hhh/reigns to evaluate what the fight would look like.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the hell is Rukia's avy and sig set dinosaurs


It's an old joke from the NBA thread.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's an old joke from the NBA thread.


Change it

Time for a.new era

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Dunno.  It fits my style pretty well sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Interesting that the WWE only lost 35 million on the XFL.  I thought the hit was much worse.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

I can already see Bray vs Orton being the match of the show...and takeover/lesnar will lead to something really bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm watching this vince doc and steph chubby af


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Katie Vick>>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I can already see Bray vs Orton being the match of the show...and takeover/lesnar will lead to something really bad.


I like Bray.  And I want him to do well.  But it will be a boring show if they have to carry it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

William regal hbk n Jr really kissed vince ass...
 Literally


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like Bray.  And I want him to do well.  But it will be a boring show if they have to carry it.


But it is gonna be a bad mania tho


----------



## pat pat (Feb 3, 2017)

According to pwinsiders, if the predictions of the doctors ( 8 weeks ) comes to be modified and Rollins can't compete its gonna be Shane vs hhh. Really I don't see why they obligatory want Shane to fight  , that would add another boring ass fight to the card.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm watching this vince doc and steph chubby af


Would tap. Especially 03 Steph. She thicc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Would tap. Especially 03 Steph. She thicc.


Yup looking good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> William regal hbk n Jr really kissed vince ass...
> Literally


Regal vs Dunn at Mania!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Would tap. Especially 03 Steph. She thicc.


Steph looked a lot better during the Invasion arc than she does now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 3, 2017)

These things do have a buildup to think of too. Everyone knew Shane/Taker was going to be a below average match but the build for it was great.

Mania really needs to have 4 good matches to overcome last years which only had 2 good matches with the multiman ladder match and Women's match being the only things to write about.



> Over the past few weeks, the company has been calling a lot of the women from the past and told them they wanted them for WrestleMania





> WWE has contacted talent in Asia looking for passport details and other info regarding an Asian tournament, similar to what was done in the U.K. They appear to be speeding up the process in response to the WCPW World Cup tournament. To make sure there is no confusion, the talent being contacted has been outright told no outside bookings if signed in the U.S, U.K. or Japan



So maybe they try to test out a Woman's Rumble at Mania? Either way looking at the time constraints they can easily add like 3 more matches to the 10 we have already or just say fuck it and add another hour onto this thing which I think is a possibility we haven't floated enough.

Could honestly see WWE trying to get into the Chinese market and bypassing the Japanese one. There's more money there but probably some other hurdles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

John cena the goat


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2017)

Zayn can take Seth Rollins place in the fight against the authority. The story is already there.

Zayn would carry HHH. HHH would make Zayn a star.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Zayn can take Seth Rollins place in the fight against the authority. The story is already there.
> 
> Zayn would carry HHH. HHH would make Zayn a star.


Really good idea.  Stephanie has hated Sami for months.  I'm with you.  Book the match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

and Dean Ambrose should come out of the crowd to attack Samoa Joe on Raw next week!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Zayn can take Seth Rollins place in the fight against the authority. The story is already there.
> 
> Zayn would carry HHH. HHH would make Zayn a star.




And then HHH wins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't think HHH will ever win another feud.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

About the Rumble.  Roman Reigns in as #30.  Do you guys think that the WWE regrets putting him in there?  I sure don't.  It became a controversy.  It became a memorable talking point. I think the WWE was delighted.

Which is why Roman should win MitB this year!  Fans can spend an entire year worrying about him cashing it in!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2017)

This thread as messy as WWE booking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Go back and watch the entire Royal Rumble PPV guys.  I know we weren't thrilled by the Rumble match.  But you know what.  That was a fucking outstanding PPV!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2017)

oh god Reigns with the MiTB briefcase


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> oh god Reigns with the MiTB briefcase


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  Were people really interested in Rollins/HHH?  Reigns/HHH turned out to be lousy.



Triple H vs Rollins could be a great match. It could even be better if Rollins was never injured. He can pull off high risk moves like no ones business and is also a spot monkey which is definitely not boring in my book. Reigns has like 5 moves and all of them are fucking powerbombs 

also, i was expecting Rollins to end the match with the Curbstomp. that will be the most epic finish in any of Triple H's gimmick matches imo.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm a Cole miner.  Hoping for a Michael Cole heel turn to freshen things up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> My post in the same thread:
> 
> So you mean Reigns is finally going to get a lengthy title reign which is long overdue? Not like they have much of a choice in terms of main eventers anyway, they need to build someone else up sufficiently or he's the only real option.



stop with that delusional crap. Roman Reigns can never be a favorable main eventer if they still keep pushing him as a fucking face. it will NEVER EVER happen! Roman is as green as broccoli, he's still young and has a lot of time to improve himself but right now, he's as stale as fucking Jinder Mahal.

Zach Gowen has a lot more chance to be the face of the company than Roman Reigns for sympathy alone.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

@TerminaTHOR i will never forget when Roman randomly teamed with Sasha Banks to main event RAW.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @TerminaTHOR i will never forget when Roman randomly teamed with Sasha Banks to main event RAW.



yeah that was really out of place. like why the hell did they even do that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

A last ditch ever to get Roman over as a babyface?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2017)

There will never be a last ditch attempt to get roman over as a baby face. They keep it up because they are weaponizing his polarity, simple by inserting him into any feud they are guaranteed to get someone over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

he will never be over as a babyface why cant Vince understand that!?? fucking delusional senile old dumbass can't push people we don't like. 

if they want a sympathetic face, they should go with Sami Zayn or someone from NXT who hasn't been called up yet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> There will never be a last ditch attempt to get roman over as a baby face. They keep it up because they are weaponizing his polarity, simple by inserting him into any feud they are guaranteed to get someone over.


Sending him out there to get booed like he did on Sunday.  They used his heel heat to put Randy Orton over.  Are you sure?  I'm not kidding when I suggest that the WWE finally committed to turning this guy heel.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2017)

WWE has ways to get Roman over(as a baby face), they just don't have the balls to do it and they fail to realize that all of the top baby faces they have built all started out as Heels.

Hogan was a baby face before WWE acquired him so they didn't build him. Stone Cold was a Heel before turning face against Bret Hart, the rock was also a heel in the NoD. Cena was also a heel before he turned into Super Cena.

Roman was never a heel, he was never able to get over with the fans on his own terms, WWE just kept pushing him as a baby face to the top of the card, he paid no dues. Its even more unfortunate that during his big push WWE fans were super sensitive to how WWE runs things with the DB and CM punk issues.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree.

Do you guys remember how AJ started out as a babyface last year?  He was incredibly vanilla.  And then he went heel.  And he improved dramatically.  And the crowd started to cheer him more.  Someday down the road when he becomes a babyface again... He will get a much better reaction than he did initially as a babyface.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2017)

AJ needs someone to do the double turn with, he can't just show up one day and be a baby face. Finn Balor and Cena are the prime contenders. Cena having to cheat to tie his 16th world title win would have been a goat moment and would mark AJ as the top baby face.

Finn Balor is a equally good choice, but requires more set up and moving AJ over to Raw, which would hurt smackdown a fuck ton. Having the club betray AJ will be a great moment. WWE needs to focus on making the Club looking strong, they were quickly becoming the new Wyatts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

After Styles kicked out of the super AA, I was in a group of people at the rumble chanting for a heel turn.  We wanted Cena to cheat to win.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> stop with that delusional crap. Roman Reigns can never be a favorable main eventer if they still keep pushing him as a fucking face. it will NEVER EVER happen! Roman is as green as broccoli, he's still young and has a lot of time to improve himself but right now, he's as stale as fucking Jinder Mahal.
> 
> Zach Gowen has a lot more chance to be the face of the company than Roman Reigns for sympathy alone.



How does it feel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> WWE has ways to get Roman over(as a baby face), they just don't have the balls to do it and they fail to realize that all of the top baby faces they have built all started out as Heels.
> 
> Hogan was a baby face before WWE acquired him so they didn't build him. Stone Cold was a Heel before turning face against Bret Hart, the rock was also a heel in the NoD. Cena was also a heel before he turned into Super Cena.
> 
> Roman was never a heel, he was never able to get over with the fans on his own terms, WWE just kept pushing him as a baby face to the top of the card, he paid no dues. Its even more unfortunate that during his big push WWE fans were super sensitive to how WWE runs things with the DB and CM punk issues.



finally! someone who understands how we FEEL about Roman Reigns. its not our fucking fault if Vince likes samoan cocks inside his butthole but ffs, this shit needs to stop and they need another guy who can be established as the real face of the company. Roman just doesn't have anything on the table currently to take him seriously.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

Damn the great muta really spit mist into Hogan face and Hogan acted like it was nothing then went on to win the match one min later.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That doesn't change th fact that people complain about it because its happening in wwe.
> 
> Someone tried to tell me styles isn't superstar status because he low blowed dean to win the title.



that person is an idiot then 

99% of heels cheat to win. if they aren't booked as chicken shit heels they will be booked as cheaters.

ric flair, hogan, the rock, austin, vince mcmahon, triple h, undertaker, kurt angle, etc.. all these personalities led a heel character in their lives and all of them low blowed their opponents and it does finish the match most of the time hell, they even won championships by going low


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

Okada and Suzuki contract signing happening right now


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What are you talking about?  An equal babyface beats an equal heel.  Booking 101 dude.


What


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Yo, don't Steve Austin me.


Okada is considered one of the best wrestlers in the world.  Heels are always going to have to cheat to beat someone like him.  Or he is going to have to suffer an exploitable injury during the match.  He's not going to lose otherwise.

I actually wanted AJ to cheat more in his matches with Cena and Ambrose.  I like that he beat Cena clean at SummerSlam because it made sense with the story they were telling.  (Maybe Cena can't beat this guy?  Maybe Cena is washed up and can't do this anymore?  Cena was doubting himself.)  It was really good!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Btw, I fucking love Ziggler trying to take Kalisto's mask off.  I hope he beats the shit out of Apollo at the EC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

I said what because I didn't understand. But I agree. I was just pointing out that wwe fans would complain about these situations. For example aj beating dean with a low blow or Ellsworth pushing dean off a ladder.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

It works both ways of course.  If AJ ever does goes babyface again, and is as popular at that as he is now... He won't be losing clean to anyone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia calling Okada one of the best wrestlers in the world when 99.9% of what he knows about Okada is second hand

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia calling Okada one of the best wrestlers in the world when 99.9% of what he knows about Okada is second hand



He's still right tho. 

That reminds me...Okada is the second biggest star in the world in my playthrough right now on TEW, and the biggest heel in the business.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia calling Okada one of the best wrestlers in the world when 99.9% of what he knows about Okada is second hand





STOP


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia calling Okada one of the best wrestlers in the world when 99.9% of what he knows about Okada is second hand


Wha so brutal?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Okada has like two moves...

Rain maker and another rain maker


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Good article about the WWE treating their champions poorly:

Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 4, 2017)

Seth is out probably and even if he makes it on time it will still be dangerous for him to wrestle

2 guys like the Undertaker and Goldberg who can't wrestle will be on the card.Undertaker is fat and Goldberg is 20 times worse than he was before he retired.

The main event will be Bray vs Orton.I don't think I need to elaborate on this.

By far the worst Mania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

They need to totally deviate from their plans to put on a good Wrestlemania.

Royal Rumble was a good PPV.  And you know what, all they needed to do was shuffle things around a little ... If AJ/Cena had been the last match.  People would consider it a great PPV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

this is what happens when your show is rigged 

they need to bring back stiff matches which aren't scripted and let them all loose once in a while


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth is out probably and even if he makes it on time it will still be dangerous for him to wrestle
> 
> 2 guys like the Undertaker and Goldberg who can't wrestle will be on the card.Undertaker is fat and Goldberg is 20 times worse than he was before he retired.
> 
> ...


If Rollins' injury is for 8 months, I know for a thing he would do everything in his power to convince the wwe to let him wrestle. And I think maybe this time wwe will take the risk if he is ready to compete, the card is too mehh. ( he is still on the rumored cards even tho it canes after his injury)
If he require more than 8 weeks then we have cool options like Joe, but it needs to be very well written or it is gonna feel weird but with Joe' talent it would just be a fire match. The possibility I scare is the Shane/hhh Just Nope.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Tye should main event Botchmania if this string of bad luck continues.

this is undoubtedly Vince's karma for shoving Roman down our throats since 2012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

leave Seth alone dammit!

you can't just put Seth against Fat Joe on Botchmania. Seth will get himself career suicide. Fat Joe will definitely break his neck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Okada and Suzuki contract signing happening right now


My boy Okada is best for business!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

Naito match next week is completely sold out


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> leave Seth alone dammit!
> 
> you can't just put Seth against Fat Joe on Botchmania. Seth will get himself career suicide. Fat Joe will definitely break his neck.


 Wuuutt?? People actually be the dude to fight against Joe? The rumor i saw was Joe vs hhh, and even then I wonder if hunter will make it alive. Lol 
I think Joe should try to be softer in his fighting style, if he I'd labelled as this guy who you fight only if you're 100% ( because he is dangerous) he will miss a lot of opportunities. 
They can't make mania as boring as last year, it would be too much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Wuuutt?? People actually be the dude to fight against Joe? The rumor i saw was Joe vs hhh, and even then I wonder if hunter will make it alive. Lol
> I think Joe should try to be softer in his fighting style, if he I'd labelled as this guy who you fight only if you're 100% ( because he is dangerous) he will miss a lot of opportunities.
> They can't make mania as boring as last year, it would be too much.


Joe isn't dangerous.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe isn't dangerous.


I know I watch NXT   , I am just saying he should be softer , Vince will be less tolerant towards him. He should do everything to avoid being labelled as dangerous ( even tho he isn't ) that would be a waste of talent


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I know I watch NXT   , I am just saying he should be softer , Vince will be less tolerant towards him. He should do everything to avoid being labelled as dangerous ( even tho he isn't ) that would be a waste of talent


Softer for what? He had like two accidents in his 15 year plus career.


Accidents happen. Seth should know since he was on the giving end multiple times


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I know I watch NXT   , I am just saying he should be softer , Vince will be less tolerant towards him. He should do everything to avoid being labelled as dangerous ( even tho he isn't ) that would be a waste of talent


Softer for what? He had like two accidents in his 15 year plus career.


Accidents happen. Seth should know since he was on the giving end multiple times


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Softer for what? He had like two accidents in his 15 year plus career.
> 
> 
> Accidents happen. Seth should know since he was on the giving end multiple times


Seth was already injured tho it's not abt him  . And I am talking about his wwe career, after the Tyson kidd stuff, and now this I just think he should be more careful when he fights because if he hurt people ( even tho it won't be his fault) he could get a worse punishment than if let's say Reigns hurt someone. It's just the fact that Vince doesn't seem to be a fan of him that makes me say this, Vince isn't known for being reasonable


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Seth was already injured tho it's not abt him  . And I am talking about his wwe career, after the Tyson kidd stuff, and now this I just think he should be more careful when he fights because if he hurt people ( even tho it won't be his fault) he could get a worse punishment than if let's say Reigns hurt someone. It's just the fact that Vince doesn't seem to be a fan of him that makes me say this, Vince isn't known for being reasonable


How do you know Vince isn't a fan of him? Vince put him on the number 1 show by putting him in one of the biggest story lines for this wrestlemania.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How do you know Vince isn't a fan of him? Vince put him on the number 1 show by putting him in one of the biggest story lines for this wrestlemania.


I read something about Vince not being too much into him.  since he is a hhh guy, he can still be on top even if Vince doesn't like him. Whatever we will see.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2017)

Never seen the report about Vince not being high on Joe. Got a source?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never seen the report about Vince not being high on Joe. Got a source?


It was a post on Facebook I read back when the rumors started poping  he would go to the main roster. Doubt I can find it, but since no one here seem to confirm it I guess it was a false rumor.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth is out probably and even if he makes it on time it will still be dangerous for him to wrestle
> 
> 2 guys like the Undertaker and Goldberg who can't wrestle will be on the card.Undertaker is fat and Goldberg is 20 times worse than he was before he retired.
> 
> ...



2, 9 and  a few others going to remain worse than this one by a long shot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never seen the report about Vince not being high on Joe. Got a source?


Vince got that bodybuilding physique for a reason guys.  He has a type.  If he thinks you are flabby or not as in shape as you should be.. You have that working against you.

You need to be a god on the microphone like Owens to overcome that.  HHH as a backer also helps.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 4, 2017)

Bruce Pritchard flat out said Vince didn't like Joe but at the same time Pritchard has been telling a story about how that "little friend" Shawn Michaels would never be a babyface in WWE or the champion for that matter. So given how much time has passed who knows because Joe was being used as a gatekeeper as opposed to having a plan that any of us could see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

Vince is high on Joe, thats another fat samoan dick in his mouth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anyone think Cena's 16 should have been more memorable?
I mean whether you like him or not, you have to admit this is an historical moment who will be stuck in the books until someone joins the 16 club....which is......not tomorrow.
So I really think they used the 16 to make it seems like the rumble was OK, and instead it made the event feel cheap.( I mean cena's event, his 16) I know they want to make a bigger deal about when he'll surpass Flair, but "being on par" with him is also very Important.
So what do you guys think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree dude.  They better make it up to him when he wins his 17th!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree dude.  They better make it up to him when he wins his 17th!


Yeah I hope it'll be very special. On Cena's side , it's not a problem if he is with the right guy, he can deliver an fucking awesome match. ( All of his United state champ matches, the rumble triple threat,etc etc ) so I know the in ring won't be a problem becuz the dude will give everything, now it's to the bookers to give us some crazy story and it will just be perfect


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

He should win the 17th off of the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

when you google 
The Man With The Worst Personality In The World


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

I just read that Styles is regaining the title at EC.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just read that Styles is regaining the title at EC.


 wut? That would be something  


Rukia said:


> He should win the 17th off of the Miz.


The Miz is like that guy who deserve so much better. The dude didn't need to be an Indy guy to prove his talent, I think putting him over would encourage the guys who want to be wrestler but weren't in the indies. You can be good even without being an Indy guy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

Unlike Soultaker, I have a ton of respect for the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm hard

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hard


 dude i'm weak.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Does anyone think Cena's 16 should have been more memorable?
> I mean whether you like him or not, you have to admit this is an historical moment who will be stuck in the books until someone joins the 16 club....which is......not tomorrow.
> So I really think they used the 16 to make it seems like the rumble was OK, and instead it made the event feel cheap.( I mean cena's event, his 16) I know they want to make a bigger deal about when he'll surpass Flair, but "being on par" with him is also very Important.
> So what do you guys think?



yeah, Cena should have a memorable celebration like tons of colorful balloons, candies, cakes, clowns and hot young men

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

dat pokies


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hard



el torito should pull off a midget driver on swoggle


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

kurt angle tapped dat ass before


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2017)

THEY BURIED AMBROSE FOR THE AUSTIN PODCAST! FUCK YOU AUSTIN YOU WIFE BEATER!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2017)

who's next on Fat Joe's list? Finn Balor?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> who's next on Fat Joe's list? Finn Balor?



Nah Roman will come out and destroy Joe 

Prove he's the top samoan BABYGURL!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2017)

Look at these three thirsting for a response

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Look at these three thirsting for a response


Kek I was hoping that Thor would take my bait but no dice 


but I am curious how many are watching Wrustlemania this year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2017)

One week till Elimination Chamber.

(Probable card)

AJ v Bray v Corbin v Cena v Miz v Dean
Naomi v Alexa
Nikki v Natalya
Mickie James v Becky Lynch
Ziggler v Apollo Crews
Tag Team Nonsense


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Poor Dana Brooke.  She doesn't even get to accompany Charlotte anymore.  And I can't remember the last time she wrestled.

She should have a match against Bayley.  The loser gets fired from Monday Night Raw.  And then Dana could resurface in NXT and get the additional training that she needs.  You could even do the Emma/Dana team again since the WWE seems to have no plans for her either.


----------



## Legend (Feb 5, 2017)

I wonder if Soul Taker has a link to New Beginning in Sapporo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Yahiko (Feb 5, 2017)

Heel Cena > Face Cena


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh yeah, he should definitely go back to Thuganomics at some point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2017)

meh. They waited a bit too long with this one. At least Eva Marie showed up from time to time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there anyone in the past 5yrs that can be considered on the same level as JBL for being the goat heel??

JBL has never been booked as a chicken shit heel and he also ran through the entire vanilla midget division back in the day


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 5, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Is there anyone in the past 5yrs that can be considered on the same level as JBL for being the goat heel??
> 
> JBL has never been booked as a chicken shit heel and he also ran through the entire vanilla midget division back in the day



Charlotte and Miz are the best heels, I'd say both are about as good as JBL on set, but will never ascend to the level of heat he gets because he was a honest to god dick behind the scenes. He is one of those guys who goes around spanking freshmen.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2017)

kurisu said:


> meh. They waited a bit too long with this one. At least Eva Marie showed up from time to time.


Took way too long. It was funny at first but now when she comes I can bet people won't care. Its fucking feb for crying out loud.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 5, 2017)

The problem with Emmalina to me isn't just the not ever appearing stuff.

What exactly would she do when she arrives? Charlotte's feuding with Bayley, and Sasha's feuding with Nia Jax (and there's the 4 Way at Mania potentially happening). Listed on the Raw roster are: Paige (unlikely), Dana Brooke (she vanished), Alicia Fox (likely staying a manager), Lana (likely to stay a manager but I think she does house shows?), and Summer Rae (also vanished). And aside from Paige, they're all heels as far as I remember. I can't picture Emmalina debuting as a face unless they Brodus Clay us by having her back in the previous gimmick...which I imagine wouldn't go over well.

I just don't know what Emmalina does when she arrives.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2017)

WWE should have made Joe end Lesnar's streak instead of Oldberg  really


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Charlotte and Miz are the best heels, I'd say both are about as good as JBL on set, but will never ascend to the level of heat he gets because he was a honest to god dick behind the scenes. He is one of those guys who goes around spanking freshmen.



Most of them are not taking Miz seriously like he's some kind of joke character. JBL was a legit bad ass mfcker who's not afraid what he has to say and loves his role as a full blown heel which was perfect for him. I never had any expectations that Bradshaw, a guy who was a tag team wrestler for 90% of his career could pull off something of that caliber. His gimmick did wonders for him and it was perfection.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

The details in Okada vs Suzuki was beautiful. The first time Okada gave Suzuki the rain maker. Okada and Suzuki both collapsed but Okada never let go of Suzuki. Suzuki with those combo punches. Suzuki talking that shit the entire match.  The rain maker was used like 5 times but only once did Okada go for the pin after using his finisher, which he won. WWE needs start protecting finishers more. Seems like the only ones right now is Dirty Deeds and RKO. Okada leg injury being a focus of the entire match. A slow pace story telling match. Was beautiful.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 5, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Most of them are not taking Miz seriously like he's some kind of joke character. JBL was a legit bad ass mfcker who's not afraid what he has to say and loves his role as a full blown heel which was perfect for him. I never had any expectations that Bradshaw, a guy who was a tag team wrestler for 90% of his career could pull off something of that caliber. His gimmick did wonders for him and it was perfection.



Miz is having the run of his career, which says something considering he did main event WM as the Champion and retained vs Cena. He isn't being booked a monster, but he doesn't need to be, he has finally made his mark on the company and shown how valuable he really is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

Why is it guys who made mistakes in the past like Cena and HHH still get shit on when it's not deserved?
Meanwhile we jizz over lesnar who's wrestle'd about 16 mins all year, says nor does nothing every time he's on raw, never puts over younger talent, put over a 50 year old, and might main event mania with that 50 year old stealing the spot light. 


But it be like...

but but but Cena did that to nexus

Alex Riley!


Bu bu bu

HHH only around cause he married to steph!

Cena and HHH doing shit we actually want but yet we still shit on em.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2017)

People actually care that Cena shitted on Alex Riley??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is it guys who made mistakes in the past like Cena and HHH still get shit on when it's not deserved?
> Meanwhile we jizz over lesnar who's wrestle'd about 16 mins all year, says nor does nothing every time he's on raw, never puts over younger talent, put over a 50 year old, and might main event mania with that 50 year old stealing the spot light.
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, man I don't wanna be a wrestler speak for yourself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> People actually care that Cena shitted on Alex Riley??


No its just more ammo to shit on cena to prove he's not a nice guy


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is it guys who made mistakes in the past like Cena and HHH still get shit on when it's not deserved?
> Meanwhile we jizz over lesnar who's wrestle'd about 16 mins all year, says nor does nothing every time he's on raw, never puts over younger talent, put over a 50 year old, and might main event mania with that 50 year old stealing the spot light.
> 
> 
> ...


Compared to the like of lesnar , Goldberg etc hhh and cena are gold


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No its just more ammo to shit on cena to prove he's not a nice guy



Long story short, Brock never politicked in a way that was as toxic or harmful to the product as HHH or Cena. No one except Hogan and HBK politicked in such a way that it killed other potential stars before they even had a chance to show if they could be stars. 

People change though and these things aren't simple. I think it's entirely possible Cena is a shitty person as a professional but a good person at heart. If you work in the corporate or private sector there's plenty of people like this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

No offense to Cena.  But I think the crowd is going to lose their shit and be extremely satisfied if he eats a Sister Abigail next Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Also, I want a huge fucking curveball from the WWE.  And I want them to demolish all of the current rumors!  Bray wins at EC.  Randy and Bray come out as a surprise the next night on Raw.  And Randy announces that he will be adding the Universal Title to the family!!

Brock beats KO at Fastlane.  And Randy is set up to get revenge for SummerSlam.  Bray retains at Wrestlemania and has a lengthy run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

2k trash for having no gm mode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

The storyline mode has been bad for a long time.

And why do you have to win so many fucking matches to move up the rankings?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

No passion no more heart in these games.

I want a gm mode where I draft AJ Styles and Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

The commentary is really brutal.

I remember Wrestlemania 2000.  Now that game was fucking great!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't know why the fuck they took out GM mode to begin with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

They botched Finn Balor's entrance too 


Brock Lesnar was like the next big thing when he made his WWE debut match years ago. The guy was absolutely a freak of an athlete with stats that are maxed out. He doesn't need to do any promos because he has Heyman. Brock was pulling off 5 star matches before, a thing that Cena was never able to do when he was still a rookie. Goldberg also had the same career status and was booked as an invincible monster that was undefeated for years. 

Both of them are legendary and we can't really blame them if they don't do much these days because they have nothing to prove. 

The only problem for both of them is old age.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Miz is having the run of his career, which says something considering he did main event WM as the Champion and retained vs Cena.



I wouldn't say that's the _hugest_ qualifier for how good his current run is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

The only thing that can cement The Miz as the goat heel today is by burying DBry at Botchmania. All dat pent up aggression must be unleashed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm pretty excited about the Miz getting a title run this year.  But I think it a long way off.  SummerSlam time frame maybe?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

doesn't matter when as long as Miz wins


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

If it is a title match at a PPV, I want to be in attendance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

Miz should bring back the Awesome balloon during his entrance


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2017)

KEVIN, PLEASE!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Kevin is right!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Sami is a nice little wrestler.  But Kevin is a pillar for the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2017)

Breaking kayfabe or maybe I didn't catch the sarcasm


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

Fat Owens vs Sami @ Botchmania in a buried alive match


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't watch NFL nor am I American but Orton was a bit silly there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2017)

i'd rather watch wrestling than nfl thank you very much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 5, 2017)

The Super Bowl is way bigger than Wrestlemania. PERIOD.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

Wrestlemania > Super Bowl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 5, 2017)

Bear in mind I said the Superbowl is bigger than Mania. Not the Superbowl is bigger than Reigns

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bear in mind I said the Superbowl is bigger than Mania. Not the Superbowl is bigger than Reigns


we already knew this bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2017)

What happened to Spirit Squad?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestlemania > Super Bowl


 Super Bowl>>>>>>>>>>>Mania 
It's a muchhhhh bigger event. If we were still getting excellent wrestlemania then I would have said , in term of quality and entertainment, that mania solos. But these years mania are too mehhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2017)

what a shitty thread name  0 / 5 star


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2017)

Jojo is the best!  It seems like Legend, Gibbs, and I are the only people that have noticed.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2017)

Heard Orton picked up a W at RR. Not very surprised I guess. It allows them to use him as a fresh main eventer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2017)

Let's see Wrestlemania be as exciting as this Super Bowl. Not gonna happen


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

I wanna blow that ass out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2017)

Fuck. Dat JoJo. It makes me wonder if she banged some of the talent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Kevin Owens to a booing fan:

"Have fun being a virgin forever."


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jojo is the best!  It seems like Legend, Gibbs, and I are the only people that have noticed.



To be fair, it's hard to talk about someone who barely shows up on screen except for the occasional times where she has to pretend to be retarded when interviewing people.

But yeah, she's great. Really hurts that the whole wrestling thing didn't work out. I was kinda looking forward to seeing where she'd go.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Let's see Wrestlemania be as exciting as this Super Bowl. Not gonna happen



Trying to figure out which was worse/funniest: Falcons literally throwing the game in the 2nd half or Reigns coming in at #30.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Not the Ravens dude.  They do choke pretty frequently too though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, it's hard to talk about someone who barely shows up on screen except for the occasional times where she has to pretend to be retarded when interviewing people.
> 
> But yeah, she's great. Really hurts that the whole wrestling thing didn't work out. I was kinda looking forward to seeing where she'd go.
> 
> ...


It was Falcons but I get what you mean dude. Roman was funniest because Orton got protected by sacrificing Roman


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not the Ravens dude.  They do choke pretty frequently too though.





Dean Ambrose said:


> It was Falcons but I get what you mean dude.



Burd taem. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



fixed post


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2017)

article on why Reigns was supposedly number 30: Theme Song

sad if true but it actually worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Big E would be great in porn. Like that guy with the over-exaggerated facial expressions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Patriots was some typical LOL Cena wins shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

the best part about the super bowl was stranger things part 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Stranger Things.  Awesome fucking show!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

Theme Song
Sooooo they know Reigns won't get over as a face and they still do that?  reallyyyyyy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

So what's the most likely card for Fastlane? OldBerg v Owens? If so I expect an Owens squash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So what's the most likely card for Fastlane? OldBerg v Owens? If so I expect an Owens squash.


Most likely


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> we already knew this bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

OK we got it

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Brock/Owens makes more sense to me.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

I feel saltiness in the air, are you here Falcons fans?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock/Owens makes more sense to me.


Isn't it going to happen in an house show or something like this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

They are going to at least have some house shows. The reason Brock makes more sense is because he needs to give Goldberg a reason to want to fight him at Mania.

I expect Goldberg to reject Brock's fight invite tonight.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock/Owens makes more sense to me.


It makes zero sense.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Goldberg/Owens makes no sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2017)

JoJo so chunky


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Fingers crossed for Emmalina tonight!!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fingers crossed for Emmalina tonight!!


 let's pray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Good article:

Link removed

Totally agree with the premise.  WWE must be intentionally trolling the fans.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2017)

Raw without Seth is just plain shit.Nothing to look forward to.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Raw without Seth is just plain shit.Nothing to look forward to.


Not really, interesting things can still happen. Owens and Jericho are interesting , of course smackdown is much more interesting on a booking etc etc standpoint, but raw still has the potential to be good even without him. The booking is the problem, not the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Raw without Seth is just plain shit.Nothing to look forward to.


This is a huge RAW tonight.  We need to build for Fastlane.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a huge RAW tonight.  We need to build for Fastlane.


Man you always say its going to be a huge raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Raw gonna be a shit..........but there's nothing else on tv


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw gonna be a shit..........but there's nothing else on tv


Roman will be there


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man you always say its going to be a huge raw.


Titus is going to interrupt the New Day!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man you always say its going to be a huge raw.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> OK we got it



You're new here so I have to tell ya. This thread half wrasslin talk and half thirsting on the female talent, sometimes even on the male talent like the case with @God Movement and Roman Reigns. Which is cool and nothing wrong with it.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You're new here so I have to tell ya. This thread half wrasslin talk and half thirsting on the female talent, sometimes even on the male talent like the case with @God Movement and Roman Reigns. Which is cool and nothing wrong with it.


Talent?   
Yeah I actually like the "talent" portrayed in the booty pics but there were not diversity, the same girl! OK we got it she is talented, what about the others?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> the same girl!



Not true, we thirst on everyone.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Not true, we thirst on everyone.


I'll be waiting for the others.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I'll be waiting for the others.



You wont be waiting long


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

Rofl I can't believe that guy got a volume cover.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You wont be waiting long


 that's why I love this place


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

@Gibbs @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag 

I let loose the thirst kings. 

Just don't post nudes, dont get me into trouble aight.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Gibbs @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag
> 
> I let loose the thirst kings.
> 
> Just don't post nudes, dont get me into trouble aight.


You are the mod of the section right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Roman will be there



Who?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who?


Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Not true, we thirst on everyone.



Well not everyone........like Mae Young?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Reigns




What?                 .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> You are the mod of the section right?



Nope, but I can still crackdown 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well not everyone........like Mae Young?



Well it would be weird thirsting on the dead.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nope, but I can still crackdown  smackdown




fixed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nope, but I can still crackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be weird thirsting on the dead.



Tell that to the writers for that Katie Vick storyline

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Gibbs @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag
> 
> I let loose the thirst kings.
> 
> Just don't post nudes, dont get me into trouble aight.


You supposed to look the other way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Lucky Mae Young


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You supposed to look the other way



No


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> No




Why


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

I feel like Gibbs got the most exclusive nudes ever but we can't see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Drag showed us his true form last gif


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

I take back what I said Gibbs, arigatou


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Gibbs got the most exclusive nudes ever but we can't see.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why



Cuz it's not allowed


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cuz it's not allowed


Just go away for a week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Cuz it's not allowed



man none of the fun stuff is ever allowed, drugs, drugs, porn, hentai, porn. DAMN YOU THE MAN!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just go away for a week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

Prime Trish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

MFW I'm the triple h of this thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> MFW I'm the triple h of this thread



Nah that's God movement. You're the Vinnie


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> MFW I'm the triple h of this thread


At least you got NXT and stuff.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So recap of HHH's promo from last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Why WWE video packages always lit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

That was a babyface promo from HHH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

This is the kind of package you use to keep the feud going

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Seth threatened their kids last week.  Dude is supposed to be a babyface.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the kind of package you use to keep the feud going



If it's a work then kudos to them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

"The Inevitable" Corporate Joe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the kind of package you use to keep the feud going


Yeah, it sounds like they aren't canceling the mania match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So starting off Raw with signing Joe to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I could have been there tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Crowd y u suck?

Also god it has to start with Steph and Mick


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

So wtf does Smackdown get?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

joe look like he got a fire hentai collection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe's theme on RAW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So wtf does Smackdown get?



Has to be a face. Tye or Nakamura, if it's the latter then it'll be post-Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> joe look like he got a fire hentai collection.



With the money he's about to make from this hot new Raw contract, Fakku better expect an uptick in google sales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Well Steph has to bury someone.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe is in his Main Event Mafia gear.

Steph is in her heel mode again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Pls book him as an active B0rk. Pls. 

EDIT: And Strowman vs. Joe at Summerslam


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

The Revival is coming to Smackdown at EC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

damn he a god on the mic


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe coming out and cutting a hot fucking promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

I thought it took TNA not wanting to meet Joe's price that had him come to the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Joe is in his Main Event Mafia gear.
> 
> Steph is in her heel mode again


She will be a babyface later tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe is spewing fucking flames


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Stephanie McMahon just said 'Yes Sir' to Samoa Fucking Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

dat heel Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh look that heel turn for Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So Roman coming out and confronting Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Samoan on Samoan Violence, Bury Him Joe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

No Roman. Go away


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I can't believe this.  This was the storyline pitched by Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Samoa Joe vs Joe Anoa'i


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Heh, so Roman faces Joe tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe this.  This was the storyline pitched by Dean Ambrose.



Not really much else that would make sense.  Roman is Seth's closest thing to a friend on raw so who else would avenge.  Plus the use of "My yard." = focus on Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Fire Mick Foley!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Braun will probably interrupt, but Vinnie is a fucking asshole so who knows.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Vince is like NFL is over so here's some free shit buy the Network

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

For free though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Roman has three feuds.


Dean who's healthy and liked has zero


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe needs to choke Roman the fuck out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Samoa Joe is smart to align with the Authority.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

samoa joe vs samoan joe powerful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

So Bayley, Sheamus, and Cesaro are an official stable?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Poor Sheamus.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Samoa Joe is smart to align with the Authority.


The Main Event Mafia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So Bayley, Sheamus, and Cesaro are an official stable?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Hoping Joe loses. Just to see the reactions


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> So Bayley, Sheamus, and Cesaro are an official stable?


There should be more unofficial alliances.  Just characters we know are friendly and have each other's backs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hoping Joe loses. Just to see the reactions


Oh shit.  Fucking Joe just got buried!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I do see the Revival coming to SD.  AA is about to beat all of the other teams at EC.  So they will need some new competition.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Fucking Joe just got buried!



You'd be the first person suggesting he go back to TNA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So how many Divas on the Raw roster are heels by the way?  It would seem it looks like just two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do see the Revival coming to SD.  AA is about to beat all of the other teams at EC.  So they will need so new competition.



Most likely not the case


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many Divas on the Raw roster are heels by the way?  It would seem it looks like just two.



Pretty much all of them except Bayley and Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many Divas on the Raw roster are heels by the way?  It would seem it looks like just two.


There are only 4 active women on the roster though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Nia will never put on an entertaining match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Nia looking like a pillow with feet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many Divas on the Raw roster are heels by the way?  It would seem it looks like just two.





SoulTaker said:


> Pretty much all of them except Bayley and Sasha



Emma will also be a heel I think, if she'd only show up tho. 

EDIT: Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUCKS too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Even Summer Rae deserves screen time occasionally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

whew Raw wore me out guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whew Raw wore me out guys



We are on the first match of the night. How.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> We are on the first match of the night. How.



Stephanie's influence


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

All these big characters constantly running into the post is fucking stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

It's only been 30 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Take that you scrub!

Give her a leg drop!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

tbh that match was ass

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Why are they announcing a rematch for a match that Bayley just lost after losing at a PPV

....
....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> tbh that match was ass



The fucking worst


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Yooo, can Zayn win the title tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2017)

Being legit I can't even watch Raw anymore. It bores me to fuck.

I can watch PPV's and Smackdown but man Raw is programmed in my head as a skip it.

Enjoy guys


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> tbh that match was ass


Nia Jax matches are lousy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Damn.  A lot of belts on the line.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Why are they announcing a rematch for a match that Bayley just lost after losing at a PPV
> 
> ....
> ....



Rematch era too stronk. They should probably have an inter-brand match every big 4 PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

What was the point of this match anyway.  I mean I know it's sup


SoulTaker said:


> Why are they announcing a rematch for a match that Bayley just lost after losing at a PPV
> 
> ....
> ....



Because Bayley is the ultimate underdog.  Watch her overcome.  

And now the rape session of Raw with Brawn playing the violator.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

4 on 1? Are we back to Braun squash matches?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

The man that's fucking Dana Brooke.
I bet she gets on his nerves.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

It sounds like it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Rematch era too stronk. They should probably have an inter-brand match every big 4 PPV.



That seems like something creative though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

The fuck is the point of this? We know Braun can solo all the jobbers on Earth combined.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

And why the fuck is the commentary laughing at the jobbers?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Is WWE trying to make Strowman a babyface?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

For fucks sake, haven't we seen this before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

We're really back to this "I want competition" thing?

Roman cost you the Universal Title last week...what the hell is this mindset they are giving Braun. 

Edit: So we went from a squash match to a shoehorned PPV match with Roman because he needs to fight Joe instead.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Lol, I feel like I went back in time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe stole Strowman's spot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

-
Roman vs Joe, Braun vs Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Two minute match coming up next.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Akira Tozawa on Raw is pretty crazy. Amazing wrestler hope he's able to get something good in with the short time they'll probably give him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

WWE starts the celebration of Black History Month by having the black guy get away in that Strowman squash match.  Thus is the mindset of Vincent K. McMahon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

I wonder if Michael Cole knows Dragon Gate is a promotion and that the dojo is just their wrestling school

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

he already over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Some dumb fuck stooge is still agreeing with Vince that these guys need grounded WWE style wrestling to get over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Some dumb fuck stooge is still agreeing with Vince that these guys need grounded WWE style wrestling to get over.



No that's actually fitting for these 2 guys because Gulak is a grapple fucker and Tozawa is strikes/slams

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Tozawa got a nice little reaction there.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

There's a twist with this Tozawa thing too but really happy with this match

Really good promo and ad for the WWE shop too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I saw the Alexa Bliss shirt.  Good for her.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

RAINMAKER!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Damn when the last time Jericho came out to his own music


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

The Royal Rumble rude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Great Universal Champion.  A champion we can be proud of.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom Brady is on the List

Jericho lives in Atlanta I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

I thought these guys were suppose to be the heels.  The crowd reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SquashBerg aboot to bury Owens

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Dadberg


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Tom Brady is on the List
> 
> Jericho lives in Atlanta I think.



I wonder if the list of Jericho is now as large as the List of Jericho's 1004 holds

Goldberg Luke Warm entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Owens has to do the job at the PPV.  And it is pretty sad.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if the list of Jericho is now as large as the List of Jericho's 1004 holds
> 
> Goldberg Luke Warm entrance.


Hopefully that stupid idiot Dean Malenko is on the list.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if the list of Jericho is now as large as the List of Jericho's 1004 holds
> 
> Goldberg Luke Warm entrance.



Would be a cool thing to buy as a book in like 3 years or something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Owens and Jericho can at least potentially humiliate Goldberg on the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Boooooo SquashDad


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Booooooooooooooo!


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

For once someone named the Wrestlemania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Stick them on the pre-show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Vince is probably pissed Goldberg just called the championship 'that'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

GG Owens


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

I thought Goldberg was already on the list.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Goldberg pretending like Jericho didn't make his ass tap out back in the day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

WTF....


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

He touched the list.  BLASPHEMY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah if they just get a new system for promos I think the guys would get over. More flexibility and character experimentation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Crowd sounded pretty into Goldberg


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Kevin is like WTF man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

And some here thought AJ was buried. Please


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Jericho fucked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> And some here thought AJ was buried. Please


True.  Kevin Owens is even more buried.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Im glad someone FINALLY named the # of Wrestlemania


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Kevin is like WTF man



Well how many times did KO do this to Jericho?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Well how many times did KO do this to Jericho?


Good point.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Two Fastlane matches announced.

Kevin Owens (c) vs Goldberg
Strowman va Roman Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

DadBerg is gonna steal Owens' son.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm hearing Eva Marie is gone from WWE


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> And some here thought AJ was buried. Please



Neither one is buried



Rukia said:


> True.  Kevin Owens is even more buried.



No he isn't. He's working with the biggest babyface on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing Eva Marie is gone from WWE



Looks that way.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

If KO has like a ten minute match and almost wins, then this will be worth it.  This is a good match to have on his resume.  But he has to look strong.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Looks that way.


Really?  Why?  She gets great heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Neither one is buried



You seriously think it wont be a squash match? SquashBerg can't even take a bump.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If KO has like a ten minute match and almost wins, then this will be worth it.  This is a good match to have on his resume.  But he has to look strong.



Are we intentionally ignoring Berg's performances since his return?


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> You seriously think it wont be a squash match? SquashBerg can't even take a bump.


I wonder if Owens will last longer than Brock.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

What have Enzo and Cass done to deserve a Title Shot?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If KO has like a ten minute match and almost wins, then this will be worth it.  This is a good match to have on his resume.  But he has to look strong.



No that's not even really necessary



kurisu said:


> You seriously think it wont be a squash match? SquashBerg can't even take a bump.



Even if it is a squash that's not a burial. A burial would be leaving Owens in such a state he'll never ascend back up to world champion levels or take years to move back up the card. This is him losing to the most OP character on the roster.

The other stuff like being an inept proxy for HHH was much worse for him than being in a money feud with the hottest babyface in the industry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Are we intentionally ignoring Berg's performances since his return?


KO can carry him hopefully.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

Everyone knows dadberg can't take a bump,  It's going to be spear, jackhammer, game over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> What have Enzo and Cass done to deserve a Title Shot?


Sold merchandise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Even if it is a squash that's not a burial. A burial would be leaving Owens in such a state he'll never ascend back up to world champion levels or take years to move back up the card. This is him losing to the most OP character on the roster.
> 
> The other stuff like being an inept proxy for HHH was much worse for him than being in a money feud with the hottest babyface in the industry.



You're either being unreasonable or being blinded by WWE's faux hype. Come back to me after Fastlane.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

For the record, I do imagine Enzo and Cass winning the tag titles at Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Daniel Bryan lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds then beat the dude who we literally got the term bury from and two of the most protected superstars of their generation.

Stop with this burial talk. This is not Kevin Owens being buried. Kevin Steen lost to fucking 60 year old Jerry Lawler and he didn't lose any of us as fans. Losing to the most over babyface on the roster even if it's Oldberg is not a burial.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> KO can carry him hopefully.




*Spoiler*: __ 




HE

*Spoiler*: __ 




CAN'T

*Spoiler*: __ 




TAKE

*Spoiler*: __ 




A

*Spoiler*: __ 




BUMP

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Is that the what you want though, Soultaker?  Or do you want to see Kevin Owens push Goldberg to the limit??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Daniel Bryan lost to Sheamus in 18 seconds then beat the dude who we literally got the term bury from and two of the most protected superstars of their generation.
> 
> Stop with this burial talk. This is not Kevin Owens being buried. Kevin Steen lost to fucking 60 year old Jerry Lawler and he didn't lose any of us as fans. Losing to the most over babyface on the roster even if it's Oldberg is not a burial.



Flawed comparison, if Bryan was just a tad bit less popular he would've jobbed to Sheamus again at Mania30. People underrate Bryan's popularity when bringing it up in the burial debate. Bryan was like Austin levels of over, Owens isn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Furthermore, the fact that the parttimer that cant take a bump is squashing your title holder since August is exactly what's wrong with this company.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

It's a slap in the face to the people that actually buy the wwe network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So a three way a Fast Lane then.   Also what were those two doing out there in the first place.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is that the what you want though, Soultaker?  Or do you want to see Kevin Owens push Goldberg to the limit??



I don't care 

Shit has never had anything to do with Goldberg and the situation doesn't effect Kevin Owens anywhere near as adversely as the way he was booked entirely up to the match with Goldberg. Him pushing Goldberg would be great and undo those mistakes but it doesn't have to happen because it's not the reason and is maybe the best option if anything.



kurisu said:


> Flawed comparison, if Bryan was just a tad bit less popular he would've jobbed to Sheamus again at Mania30. People underrate Bryan's popularity when bringing it up in the burial debate. Bryan was like Austin levels of over, Owens isn't.



That's not the point, the point is that losing to Sheamus who didn't beat Brock Lesnar in 18 seconds is an actual burial and losing to Oldberg who can't take a bump is not. One is clearly a burial and the other is not but even then by whatever scale of arbitration you want to deal out it's not about getting Owens to mainevent a Mania, that's not what we're talking about. Daniel Bryan has the most respected award in wrestling in terms of actual in-ring work named after him, Owens is an amazing worker but he's not at that level but he doesn't have to be and he doesn't have to be that over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2017)

Enzo just pisses everybody off doesn't he?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Such a stupid match.  And Enzo and Cass are a bunch of fuck ups.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enzo just pisses everybody off doesn't he?


He needs to get back to fucking that bucket of KFC.  And stop ruining Monday night raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Alicia Fox wears those glasses to look smarter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Honestly that DQ would have been more believable if they kept the announce team right by the ring, but just having Enzo and Cass just sitting there looked more awkward than anything.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Enzo should just be a manager in the vein of Jimmy Hart


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Enzo should just be a manager in the vein of Jimmy Hart



Idk why they're done with managers but this is a great idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

HHH is a babyface now.  Everyone wants him to run this company. Gonna be hard to turn the crowd against him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH is a babyface now.  Everyone wants him to run this company. Gonna be hard to turn the crowd against him.



Cut a 20 minute promo where he reminds us he's a Trump supporter/donor


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

WWE has no idea what to do with New Day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not the point, the point is that losing to Sheamus who didn't beat Brock Lesnar in 18 seconds is an actual burial and losing to Oldberg who can't take a bump is not. One is clearly a burial and t*he other is not but even then by whatever scale of arbitration you want to deal out it's not about getting Owens to mainevent a Mania, that's not what we're talking about.*



Can't help ya there. Seriously. 



> Daniel Bryan has the most respected award in wrestling in terms of actual in-ring work named after him, Owens is an amazing worker but he's not at that level but he doesn't have to be and he doesn't have to be that over.



Dunno what you're arguing for, but you've been blinded by WWE hype before so I think this is the case. This isn't a knock, I've been there before. 

People giving a fuck about an old fuck that can't take bumps is also why the WWE keeps doing this shit. Stop singing him praises on how over he is, it's empty hype. He's basically Jon Stewart- no fuck that. Jon Stewart at least took an AA. 

Fuck that shit. there comes a time where parttimer mania reaches a limit, and that limit is when the dude can't take bumps and squashes the over guys in seconds. Fuck him and fuck whoever pops for him. 

It's gutting because this shit is the only thing that really bugs me about the current product, even Roman's Cena Saiyan booking is more tolerable.

/rant

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

So New Day feuding with Shinning Stars now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Good post Kurisu.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> What have Enzo and Cass done to deserve a Title Shot?



Cass being a 7ft tall, muscled, white guy isn't enough in Vinces eyes?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So New Day feuding with Shinning Stars now.


This schtick is terrible and grating now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

New Day pushing ice cream now.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cut a 20 minute promo where he reminds us he's a Trump supporter/donor



Countered by a 5 second promo where someone mentions NXT.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 6, 2017)

Im not watching Raw tonight,any news on Seth ?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Im not watching Raw tonight,any news on Seth ?


Nope, they trolled us about an update.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

New Day Sucks!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazing this could still have a "first time ever".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Im not watching Raw tonight,any news on Seth ?


Wrestling Joe at Fastlane.  Foley made the match official.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

They really need to bring back Carlito to make this a good Feud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

New day just floating around now


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk why they're done with managers but this is a great idea


Yep, also how did you get all the likes and it was my idea


Nemesis said:


> Cass being a 7ft tall, muscled, white guy isn't enough in Vinces eyes?


Touche'


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling Joe at Fastlane.  Foley made the match official.



lol u bogus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Honestly, did New Day get an ice cream deal of sorts like the cereal.    Pretty much that was their mantra through out the match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Amazing this could still have a "first time ever".


@SoulTaker 

Watch this if you haven't yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

A month of build up? 

Pretty sure Berg will only show up once from now till FastLane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Dunno what you're arguing for, but you've been blinded by WWE hype before so I think this is the case. This isn't a knock, I've been there before.
> 
> People giving a fuck about an old fuck that can't take bumps is also why the WWE keeps doing this shit. Stop singing him praises on how over he is, it's empty hype. He's basically Jon Stewart- no fuck that. Jon Stewart at least took an AA.
> 
> ...



I'm arguing because you're misusing the term burial. How has this damaged Kevin Owens or made it so that he'll never ascend back up the card? It doesn't. The indignities were done before losing to Oldberg.

There have been acts who have been done way more harm and come out to still be world champions. That's the argument in a nutshell.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

I love how Punk wanted Ice Cream and New Day gets all the food merch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There have been acts who have been done way more harm and come out to still be world champions. That's the argument in a nutshell.



That's what we'd call exceptions. The Bryan thing *was *a bury, Bryan just overcame it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Rock n Roll Express baby!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I could see a title change coming in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> I love how Punk wanted Ice Cream and New Day gets all the food merch



You can pretty much guess Vince, HHH, and Steph will be pushing the ice cream product to stick it to Punk.

Also really cool the Rock n Roll Express are getting inducted but isn't one of them stuck in a cherry picker the last time we saw them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Damn Jojo..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could see a title change coming in this match.


Nah. Still have KO as winning the US Title from Jericho at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I want to see someone tap to the walls so bad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

The fuck was the point of this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2017)

When was the last time someone tapped out to the Walls of Jericho?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

To make Jericho look strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

If Joe wasn't in this I would have split already.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When was the last time someone tapped out to the Walls of Jericho?


I can't think of anyone tapping.  So it's no longer got any credibility as a finish.  Put Jericho in with someone like Kofi next week and have Jericho win with the Walls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Fuckin booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to see someone tap to the walls so bad.



I want to see Jericho put someone in the original Walls and then make them tap.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When was the last time someone tapped out to the Walls of Jericho?



Probably Beast in the East but that was the Liontamer


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You can pretty much guess Vince, HHH, and Steph will be pushing the ice cream product to stick it to Punk.
> 
> Also really cool the Rock n Roll Express are getting inducted but isn't one of them stuck in a cherry picker the last time we saw them.


Pretty Much

How can they be in the Hall of Fame if they are Deleted?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to see someone tap to the walls so bad.



Fuck the Boston Crab.

Bring back the Lion Tamer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

True, the knee in the back Liontamer was fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I went to the bathroom earlier.  Missed about ten minutes.  Did I miss out on Emmalina?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

this sasha bitch stay icing her leg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

The liontamer was my go to finisher submission back in the 2000 and No Mercy games.  No other submission would do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

King PAC


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

tony nese abs lmao


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Austin is still burying Tony Neese


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Crowd fucking hates TJP. Deading him and booing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2017)

Neville is such a good heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Well Emma debuting next week and I'm guessing a lot of people won't give a flying fuck of her finally showing up.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Emma debuting next week and I'm guessing a lot of people won't give a flying fuck of her finally showing up.


Pretty sure they "Next week"ed her before.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Idk Emma's gimmick is that she's hot. As long as she looks hot people will care.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm popping for Emma no matter what.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk Emma's gimmick is that she's hot. As long as she looks hot people will care.



True, and she's shown ring ability unlike a certain dyed red hair talent that pretty much did the same thing in SD.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

What if Emma's heel move here is that she really covers up?  She teases showing skin, but then mocks us as not worthy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm popping for Emma no matter what.


My boner is popping for her.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Elimination Chamber is a big fucking deal!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Alexander or Gallagher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Really wanting the Miz to take that one just on him having a promo battle with Cena on the rematch even if it leads to him breaking Flairs record.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Roman is bumping pretty awkwardly


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Why are these fucking losers boasting so much about everything being for the first time ever?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman is bumping pretty awkwardly


Joe going to put Reigns on the shelf tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really wanting the Miz to take that one just on him having a promo battle with Cena on the rematch even if it leads to him breaking Flairs record.


I have no problem at all with the Cena and Nikki against the Miz and Maryse idea.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2017)

Lesnar Goldberg might end up being another squash match. Kudos to WWE though for finding a way to milk a multimillion dollar feud.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Hit him with the muscle buster!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

i used to watch this man in tna


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

When Joe was in TNA I really wanted him to form a team with Abyss.  Saw the team potential when they put to boots to Angle when he was feuding with Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't chop him in the body armor Joe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe is really getting after it tonight, dude is fucking putting everyone on notice for real

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2017)

Joe already proving he's the GOAT Samoan on RAW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

So whose getting over in this segment?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Hmm, the Muscle Buster is off Joe's potential finishers for the time being or is it something he'll pull out at the PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So whose getting over in this segment?


Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

One more Strowman!


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 6, 2017)

Legit misheard the chant and thought they said "Thank you, Roman" not "Thank you, Strowman".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

Turn Strowman face tbh

And kek at no Muscle Buster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you Strowman!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Geez, I thought Brawn was suppose to be the heel here.   Those reactions and "Thank you Brawn" chants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Strowman has been booked like a babyface.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2017)

Fucking Joe burying the poser samoan asshole


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2017)

Hmm, if Joe is promising to bury our heroes shouldn't he be on SmackDown since it's were the "measuring stick" is currently residing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Shane needs to address that Raw was allowed to add someone from NXT.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2017)

Strowman's a babyface can be a meme because the real issue with this company is that you have someone with a really shitty moral compass trying to push his idea of a moral upstanding protagonist in Roman Reigns and it just sucking. Strowman being able to be construed as a babyface is why no one can get over enough for them not to need part timers. 

The dudes you want to boo because you don't like them are constantly miscast and there's no foils for that are allowed to resonate because being larger than life was cool in the 80s and they don't know how to draw despite the fact their biggest drawing act was a blue collar everyman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2017)

RAW started off well but I can't get over SquashBerg winning the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Strowman's a babyface can be a meme because the real issue with this company is that you have someone with a really shitty moral compass trying to push his idea of a moral upstanding protagonist in Roman Reigns and it just sucking. Strowman being able to be construed as a babyface is why no one can get over enough for them not to need part timers.
> 
> The dudes you want to boo because you don't like them are constantly miscast and there's no foils for that are allowed to resonate because being larger than life was cool in the 80s and they don't know how to draw despite the fact their biggest drawing act was a blue collar everyman.


basically vince gotta go


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 6, 2017)

Roman looks strong even in defeat da big dawg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2017)

Always thought Joe would do a hell of a job on either show. Honestly I argued n the past that Smackdown needed him more, but RAW is a snorefest and probably needs new talent itself. I also didn't support them moving on from the Dudleys for the same reason.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2017)

Strowman should have triple tapped Reigns. Oklahoma slam to a steel chair to bury him more


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Roman looks strong even in defeat da big dawg.


Don't worry.  Roman is going to bury Strowman at Fastlane.  Hurt him so bad he won't even get a Mania match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Roman is going to *bury* Strowman at Fastlane.  Hurt him so bad he won't even get a Mania match.


Thought we all agreed that you were banned from using that word?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2017)

I will look for alternatives.

It is of course though worrisome that Roman immediately moves onto the Undertaker.  And there seems to be no Mania plan for Strowman.

Rusev is basically a jobber now.  And it took Roman a handful of PPV matches to finish him off!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Tbf Rusev being the face in his feud with Roman was probably more detrimental than the Superman booking. It's why he needs Jinder Mahal to wear a turban and speak Arabic around him for heel heat. Like dude can't even be that ugly Bulgarian guy with Lana for heat anymore because he says shit like Handomse Rusev and Bulgarian George Clooney.

Stroman is wrestling Roman on all the Road to Mania house shows so he may just go in and win the Andre

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's why he needs Jinder Mahal to wear a turban and speak Arabic around him for heel heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Thought we all agreed that you were banned from using that word?



Fuck dat. imma use it when SquashBerg buries Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't like part timers.  I hope WWE doesn't do this next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

ST making me blush 

Handsome Rusev should be Rusev's new gimmick. He's the new Dashing Cody Rhodes. He even wears a mask now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

Strowman will win the US title for sure. Roman needs to be stripped off of everything before facing Taker. 

Taker wins the match via jumping tombstone piledriver


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

STROW-MAN! FIGHTER OF THE RO-MAN
CHAMPION OF THE GRUNT 
SQAUSHER OF THE JOBBERS
AND HEEL HEAT FOR EVERYONE

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I can confirm that there were "Thank you Strowman" chants at the Royal Rumble too.  Actually more noticeable when he came out for the Rumble.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 7, 2017)

Owens vs dadberg.........objectively what is gonna happen in this match!? Oldberg can't even carry his own fucking weight I don't except anything from him, squash match incoming.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

It will be end up in a no contest. Goldberg spears the referee by mistake


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's another problem with the Goldberg/KO squash match.  The match is for the Universal Title.  How on earth do you fill the other two and a half hours if you get less than 10 minutes from your Universal Title match?  (I don't see Strowman/Reigns being long either.  And Joe/Rollins is dead)

To me it looks like it will probably be a disappointment.  Elimination Chamber will probably be better!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

Oldberg vs Sting at WM is also a big money match but its never going to happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

It's going to be Austin/KO at SummerSlam.  Stone Cold is mad that he used the stunner.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I want John laurinaitis to replace Mick as GM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2017)

Kek.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want John laurinaitis to replace Mick as GM.


People Power was worse tho.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

Roman buried. I'm done with this company.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

Triple H should personally bury Roman to send Rollins a message


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Hunter vs. Seth is still on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hunter vs. Seth is still on.


It's a mistake.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

All you late hanger onners trying to get on the Alexa bandwagon when me, Kuya, and Sauce were the only ones even talking about her before July.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Look at bae flossing. Let's go Alexa


Aw yes.  I remember when I was her only supporter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Roman Reigns fuckery in 2017 gonna be off the charts. Beating Strowman, Taker, Lesnar, and maybe Goldberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Strowman and Lesnar are definites.  Don't think there is time for Goldberg.  WWE can still cancel the Taker match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Aw yes.  I remember when I was her only supporter.



You're such a lying sack of shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman Reigns fuckery in 2017 gonna be off the charts. Beating Strowman, Taker, Lesnar, and maybe Goldberg.



The fact this dude gets to be a 'face' despite the fact he's so fucking radioactive he turns every 'heel' into a face by just being around them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

Truth be told I'd kill all of you just to see what Alexa's used panties smell like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

That's how good of a heel Joe is.  The crowd forgot that they hated Reigns for a minute in that match last night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Truth be told I'd kill all of you just to see what Alexa's used panties smell like


WWE should auction up a pair on their website.  Maybe the next time there is a Connor's Cure event?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE should auction up a pair on their website.  Maybe the next time there is a Connor's Cure event?





fucking hell dude


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact this dude gets to be a 'face' despite the fact he's so fucking radioactive he turns every 'heel' into a face by just being around them.


This is worse than Cena and HHH at this point.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

"Radioactive" Roman would be a good gimmick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler.  Come on.  Call up Nakamura and have Dolph cheap shot him after making that introduction!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This is worse than Cena and HHH at this point.



Not worse than HHH, not yet at least. The HHH runs were so fucking brutal because dude should have lost or been beat a bunch of times. I mean Katie Vick and Booker T happened half a year apart from each other.



God Movement said:


> Truth be told I'd kill all of you just to see what Alexa's used panties smell like



They sold Mickie James' used panties.



Rukia said:


> Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler.  Come on.  Call up Nakamura and have Dolph cheap shot him after making that introduction!



They'd probably have an amazing match but the Nakamura match worthy of that emote is 

Cena vs Nakamura


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Jamie Noble booking the cruiserweights


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They sold Mickie James' used panties.



They did? I'm good on that though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Not worse than HHH, not yet at least. The HHH runs were so fucking brutal because dude should have lost or been beat a bunch of times. I mean Katie Vick and Booker T happened half a year apart from each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I mean at least dude has been losing. Just sucks dude has to be involved around every major story line. But I guess that had to happened this time with Rollins being out.

Raw has to many monster heels.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm surprised Brock wasn't used on RAW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Batista the only dude with the GOAT mindset.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean at least dude has been losing. Just sucks dude has to be involved around every major story line. But I guess that had to happened this time with Rollins being out.
> 
> Raw has to many monster heels.



Not sure we see it the same way buddy but I think my perception is colored more by the numbers. 388 matches. 36 losses. He wins like 92% since 2015 this has been happening. But Rollins being out just exposes how huge their babyface problem is. Joe really didn't need to wrestle last night.

Braun, Joe, Brock?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact this dude gets to be a 'face' despite the fact he's so fucking radioactive he turns every 'heel' into a face by just being around them.



GODAMMIT SOUL STAHP!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Jamie Noble booking the cruiserweights


Interesting to see who produces what matches. So Brock was in the dark match after the show? The fuck?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Not sure we see it the same way buddy but I think my perception is colored more by the numbers. 388 matches. 36 losses. He wins like 92% since 2015 this has been happening. But Rollins being out just exposes how huge their babyface problem is. Joe really didn't need to wrestle last night.
> 
> Braun, Joe, Brock?


You're talking overall. I'm talking recently. He took the L at Rumble he took an L in the Rumble match itself his first match post rumble on live TV is against Joe where he took an L. 3 L's.

3 monster heels on one show is to many especially with the lack of relevant faces.

Then on top of that you have KO who is a top heel, Jericho, and nobody considers Roman face. Raw needs Seth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

Vince having triple penetration from Braun, Joe and Brock all at the same time. you'll hear one of these days that Vince is injured again


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Roman promo and match was decent last night though. Might be because of Joe adding intensity.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're talking overall. I'm talking recently. He took the L at Rumble he took an L in the Rumble match itself his first match post rumble on live TV is against Joe where he took an L. 3 L's.
> 
> 3 monster heels on one show is to many especially with the lack of relevant faces.
> 
> Then on top of that you have KO who is a top heel, Jericho, and nobody considers Roman face. Raw needs Seth.



Even recently that's not really enough when you consider the manner of the losses. I mean it's basically the same thing as the AJ losses to Ellsworth. Dude got beat by shenanigans at every turn. So it's kind of like when we were telling people they were stupid for saying AJ is getting buried because AJ was getting protected in those losses, same thing with Roman. He's taken 5 losses in 2017 already which is significant but it is a drop in the bucket.

Completely agree about the faces though. I mean maybe Nakamura is really coming up to Raw?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

TNA is partnering with NOAH the Reborn for some talent sharing.

Very very very great move by both parties. New TNA is actually somewhat interesting and the new NOAH is apparently ridiculous. It's the hardest hitting promotion in the world seemingly overnight with the way they changed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Ayyyyyy..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Owens better get the jokes in while he still has credibility.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Owens better get the jokes in while he still has credibility.



Stop, that's stupid. He'll have credibility because he's one of the best wrestlers on planet Earth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

You and I know that.  But we are the top wrestling fans on Earth.  (Top 1%.).  How will the casuals feel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

They should have left Goatberg's beard alone tbh. He looks great for his age.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You and I know that.  But we are the top wrestling fans on Earth.  (Top 1%.).  How will the casuals feel?



No 

Because the fact is that people in here are bitching about him jobbing to Oldberg at Fully Loaded 2017 or whatever and this dude lost to Jerry Lawler when he use to do package piledrivers. It's just fucking nonsensical to say that this Oldberg thing is the nail in this guys coffin when it's like no it's not, he's gone from being an underappreciated midcarder to an underappreciated main eventer working with the hottest act in the company. 

I mean how many times in this title run has KO looked capable or credible? So how does losing to this monster that WWE is heavily protecting harm his credibility more than what this run has where he's won like what 4 matches by himself and he's a proxy/pin eater for HHH. 

Like what the fuck do you guys think is going to happen? Owens is going to go down the card and never sniff a world title again in the brandsplit era? Fuck outta here.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Ayyyyyy..


That's brutal


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're such a lying sack of shit


I knew she was hot. Don't forget my many gifs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

When Nikki strips and throws her top into the crowd.  I would battle for that souvenir guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't we just get some nudes? Why the hell are you deviant fucks thirsting over underwear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

@SoulTaker

Tbf, there's nothing wrong with protecting Roman the way they do. That's what you're suppose to do with your top guy(s), however, the problem lies in the fact that he's just not a top guy. Imagine how much more over someone like Seth (or even Owens for that matter) would be with just half the protection Roman gets. This idea in 2017 that only one or two guys can be protected in absurd and shitty booking. Just look at Smackdown and how well they protect AJ, Cena, and Dean.

Seth, Finn, and Roman should be the most protected guys on Raw then Sami and Braun one step below them kind of like how Orton and Miz are protected one step below AJ, Dean, and Cena although I guess you could swap Orton and Dean at this point, but you get the point.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 7, 2017)

I think that explains the promo at raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

THE ROCK IS DOING A MOVIE ON PAIGE

DNFDJSNGVUFNGBJUDFSJDE


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

disgusting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> THE ROCK IS DOING PAIGE
> 
> DNFDJSNGVUFNGBJUDFSJDE


Fixed.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Can't we just get some nudes? Why the hell are you deviant fucks thirsting over underwear.


I've  come across some great nudes, but unfortunately due to this site's rules, I cannot post them


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2017)

Dat ass


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn who is this?



WhatADrag said:


> THE ROCK IS DOING A MOVIE ON PAIGE
> 
> DNFDJSNGVUFNGBJUDFSJDE


Wait....what?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn who is this?
> 
> 
> Wait....what?


Raquel, she was on TNA for a one night only, knockouts Lockdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn who is this?
> 
> 
> Wait....what?


The rock and WWE productions is doing a movie on paige and her family


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn Hulkkk returning soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Great video.  I have saying this for a while.  The champs on Raw and SD just keep losing and losing and losing and losing.  Pinned almost every show.  As a result no one looks strong.  50/50 booking is killing the WWE!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Gentlemen and ladies, for your pleasure, I have created a discord chatroom for us to discuss NSFNF stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Gentlemen and ladies, for your pleasure, I have created a discord chatroom for us to discuss NSFNF stuff.


my fucking man


----------



## God Movement (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't blame him. Roman is one of the top 5 workers in the world PERIOD as of this point.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> my fucking man


get on it my man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I wanted to talk about Sheamus or Cesaro real quick.  Why didn't they beat the fuck out of Cass and Enzo yesterday?  They came off as complete pussies by doing nothing!  I thought they liked being champions?  So why did they do nothing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wanted to talk about Sheamus or Cesaro real quick.  Why didn't they beat the fuck out of Cass and Enzo yesterday?  They came off as complete pussies by doing nothing!  I thought they liked being champions?  So why did they do nothing?



Probable guess they are playing up the faces don't attack faces thing.  I'm guessing yesterday's antics sets up a three way at the next PPV and then a Club/ Enzo and Cass match at WM.    Really hoping after WM that Sheamus and Cesaro go back to singles careers since I would at like to see Cesaro hold some more gold and a Sheamus/Strowman feud might be an interesting watch as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probable guess they are playing up the faces don't attack faces thing.


I hate storyline stupidity like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probable guess they are playing up the faces don't attack faces thing.  I'm guessing yesterday's antics sets up a three way at the next PPV and then a Club/ Enzo and Cass match at WM.    Really hoping after WM that Sheamus and Cesaro go back to singles careers since I would at like to see Cesaro hold some more gold and a Sheamus/Strowman feud might be an interesting watch as well.



go into gibbs chat 

we gonna post nsfw there 

and talk wrestling on nf


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

NSFnf on the chat I created, and we'll keep the wrestling talk here.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Opening with Bryan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm, starting off SD with GM DB.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Seattle baby!  Key Arena!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Such a great pop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I decided not to go because I was mad about AJ jobbing at the Rumble.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Miz needs to interrupt.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

here comes da Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Lol, oh look a heel that actually gets boos.   The Miz is out to show what being a heel means.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Future world champ coming out.  I hope you guys are standing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

This Crowd vs Miz is fucking lit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

One vs All


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Miz goading them on! Love Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Look at this, a heel that gets the heel reaction and not mix reactions.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

B.Bry having a blast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Paige won't be back till 2018.
Tamina coming to SD after Nikki retires.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Corbin going to get cheers here.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I decided not to go because I was mad about AJ jobbing at the Rumble.



Nah it was bound to happen. They want biggest sales possible for WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

this segment is awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Bryan is great by the by


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Miz has gawd level heat with this crowd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Daniel Bryan the GOAT authority figure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

How much do you think AJ and Daniel Bryan respect each other?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How much do you think AJ and Daniel Bryan respect each other?


A lot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

I would say send Miz to Raw so they can have an actual heel on the main story line but then seeing Steph in charge there he'd end up being figuratively neutered in a segment with her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Roman and Miz top heels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

why the fuck is SD so lit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

It's kind of sad these guys are basically afterthoughts at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why the fuck is SD so lit



And Raw gets every call up


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

What did I miss in the first 15 mins?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I was thinking about Elimination Chamber.  And I think Ambrose and AJ will be required to take the big bumps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's kind of sad these guys are basically afterthoughts at Elimination Chamber.


Miz and Styles aren't


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> What did I miss in the first 15 mins?


DB promo interrupted by the 4 guys in the ring.  And now they are in a Fatal 4-way.  Corbin will probably pin the Miz..


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Dean kicking ass right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow. so it was Styles that ate the pin.    Well very nice start for SD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Corbin looking great holy shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Honestly think Meltzer is off base about Dean not having a plan going ahead. There's like 7-8 episodes of SD for him to lose the belt to Corbin and jumpstart a feud.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Baron  *deepbreath* Corbin


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

DAMN THIS LUKE PROMO


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Ooooooh Shit Luke Harper


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Luke can talk, wow.  Rare promo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Too much makeup.  Damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Lol, Nattie going off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Luke Harper is the best big man in this entire company


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Nattie going in hard,


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too much makeup.  Damn.



Natty has a granny face and this is a tight close shot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

My ex Uncle.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Shots fired.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Natty with that Talking Smack level shoot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

John Cena/Natalya.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

3 women matches at EC don't know if that's great progress for women wrestling or too much for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn, Nattie got vicious in those shots.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

Crews is really short.....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Hope Dolph demolishes this clown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 3 women matches at EC don't know if that's great progress for women wrestling or too much for me



I wouldn't mind it so much if was all their best women because these matches might not be so good tbh


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Is Ziggler a Grand Slam Champion?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 3 women matches at EC don't know if that's great progress for women wrestling or too much for me



feuds and build ups have been good tho.


EDIT: kek. even HEELZiggler is a jobber.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Kalisto sucks.





Legend said:


> Is Ziggler a Grand Slam Champion?


It seems like it.  Not sure about the tag titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It seems like it.  Not sure about the tag titles.



Didn't he win them with the Spirit Squad?


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

#HEEL


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't remember tbh.

It's great to see him beat the fuck out of jobbers though.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Didn't he win them with the Spirit Squad?


Not sure he wants to be associated with them


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

hurt saf not in that chat posting nudes


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

If Naomi wins the title.  She will win during black history month.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Ziggler technically isn't a grand slam champion but he practically is


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ziggler technically isn't a grand slam champion but he practically is


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

More first ever bullshit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Damn!


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ziggler technically isn't a grand slam champion but he practically is


So we can say he is Grand Slam Champ with a asterisk. 

Because there was a point when the WHC Belt was the Top Belt and  was Technically a Tag Champ.

What if Ziggler and John Morrison were a Tag Team


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

So much ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hurt saf not in that chat posting nudes


been on the phone all evening with my new shitty ISP.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

The four horsewomen are fucking arrogant!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> So we can say he is Grand Slam Champ with a asterisk.
> 
> Because there was a point when the WHC Belt was the Top Belt and  was Technically a Tag Champ.
> 
> What if Ziggler and John Morrison were a Tag Team



Well the technicality is that he doesn't have a tag championship that qualifies because the lineage of this tag belt is gone:


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

What?  Mickie left because it got tough?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

this segment lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Becky must have taken some speech courses because her talking there was wow. You could understand everything she said.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Why is Naomi the #1 contender anyway?  She was gone for like 5 months.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Naomi the #1 contender anyway?  She was gone for like 5 months.



Because she pinned Alexa twice in multiperson matches that didn't give away the match away for free in this PPV cycle


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Predicted that.  Naomi wore wrestling gear to the signing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Because she pinned Alexa twice in multiperson matches that didn't give away the match away for free in this PPV cycle


You don't have to win a single fucking singles match to become the #1 contender for a singles title?  That's fucking idiotic.  You and I both know it.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> been on the phone all evening with my new shitty ISP.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

John Wick 2 is going to be lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Naomi the #1 contender anyway?  She was gone for like 5 months.


this is why soultaker clowns u


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

Naomi is locked in right now, might be her best stretch ever in her entire career in the ring and on the mic with minimal/no botching. Becky working on her promos too.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

I still gotta see John Wick


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Raw has more Star Power in their Women but Smackdown has the depth.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

SD tag team action = bathroom break


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

I wonder how a Survivor Series match would go down now.

Raw:
Charlotte
Sasha
Bayley
Nia Jax
Dana/??????

SmackDown:
Becky
Alexa
Mickie
Nikki
Natalya/Naomi


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> Raw has more Star Power in their Women but Smackdown has the depth.


Yeah but the starpowah don't matter when the feuds are dookie.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

I have seen what I wanted out of SD already.  Don't care about this or Orton/Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)

What's with Rhyno's mutton chops?


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

Smackdown NEEDS the Revival and maybe The New Day


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Ascension first win ever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

No one wants to see Otunga on a TV show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)

ready for this legendary feud.


----------



## Legend (Feb 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ready for this legendary feud.


You speak blasphemy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> I still gotta see John Wick



Stop what you're doing and go see it bruva.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

This match is really unfair to the champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Apologies for the late posting had an errand I had to take care of.  So what did I miss after the Nattie/Nikki promo. 

Heh, made it in time for the main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Cena broke his neck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Heh, both finishers kicked out.   Hmm, a quick question but does Orton have a submission finisher because I can't remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow, liking that Harper run in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2017)

Harper face turn


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2017)

my chest!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Coming soon to Wrestlemania!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

They really do need the bra and panties match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Lince Dorado is the biggest jobber in the CW division.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow, nice opportunity here for Tozawa.  I would love to be Kendrick's protege.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 7, 2017)

WWE champion John Cena just watched his girl get her ass beat when they were both guests on Talking Smack 

James Hogswarth 

Talking Smack>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2017)

Cena just downplayed Ambrose, Bray, Miz, and Corbin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2017)

Cena no selling everything except her girlfriend's burial


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Looking at the Mania card.  I'm actually more interested in Jericho/Owens than any of the other rumored matches.

Miz/Maryse v Cena/Nikki would be a fun midcard gimmick match too I guess.  And the promos prior to the match would be some good segments on Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2017)

Prime Trish. Yeshu!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looking at the Mania card.  I'm actually more interested in Jericho/Owens than any of the other rumored matches.
> 
> Miz/Maryse v Cena/Nikki would be a fun midcard gimmick match too I guess.  And the promos prior to the match would be some good segments on Smackdown.



I hope Cena and Nikki loses the match then John proposes to Nikki. then the latter says NO and shoot on Natalya and tell her that its the other way around


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)

NO ENNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

“I was in OVW with John Cena and we were wrestling with each other. I had a bad cold so I blew my nose in my shirt during the match. I grabbed him and put him in a headlock so that his face rubbed in the snot. The thing with John is, he doesn’t react to anything. You could walk up to him and put your cock on his shoulder and he’ll just look at it and do nothing. I’ve actually done that, too.” - Randy Orton

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Five feet of fury!

I can easily imagine that the WWE wants to give Naomi a chance.  Naomi talking about Mania being in her home town is significant.  It's hard to imagine her winning on Sunday though.  This feud hasn't really been built yet.  Additionally, on the lead up to the title change... Alexa hasn't been allowed to stand tall even once.  Doesn't that mean she will retain?  So I'm going to pick Alexa when we make our predictions.

I actually think the results for the PPV seem too predictable right now...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

pat pat said:


> NO ENNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


For the first time ever we got to see Randy Orton against John Cena on Smackdown last night!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> For the first time ever we got to see Randy Orton against John Cena on Smackdown last night!


Oh it was at smackdown? OK then it's cool it's awesome! Loooollll


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Five feet of fury!
> 
> I can easily imagine that the WWE wants to give Naomi a chance.  Naomi talking about Mania being in her home town is significant.  It's hard to imagine her winning on Sunday though.  This feud hasn't really been built yet.  Additionally, on the lead up to the title change... Alexa hasn't been allowed to stand tall even once.  Doesn't that mean she will retain?  So I'm going to pick Alexa when we make our predictions.
> 
> I actually think the results for the PPV seem too predictable right now...



The SD women's feuds have all been built well. You legitimately have no clue about how prowrestling works if you think that they did a bad job by not giving away the match for free and by having the crutch of being able to say Alexa lost tag matches. It's better than having your champion lose on Raw to her competition.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> “I was in OVW with John Cena and we were wrestling with each other. I had a bad cold so I blew my nose in my shirt during the match. I grabbed him and put him in a headlock so that his face rubbed in the snot. The thing with John is, he doesn’t react to anything. You could walk up to him and put your cock on his shoulder and he’ll just look at it and do nothing. I’ve actually done that, too.” - Randy Orton


Forgot Orton was a real sack of shit back then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Cena's reaction is low key validation of everything Natty was saying

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You could walk up to him and put your cock on his shoulder and he’ll just look at it and do nothing. I’ve actually done that, too.” - Randy Orton


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena's reaction is low key validation of everything Natty was saying


Cena looking for a way to talk to Mickie again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Some rumor came out yesterday that Cena would propose to Nikki at Mania.  No chance in hell!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Some rumor came out yesterday that Cena would propose to Nikki at Mania.  No chance in hell!



Actually said this when the match was first reported so it didn't come out yesterday, it's been out for awhile.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

At the very least what we learned is that Cena doesn't care about Nikki's WWE career.  He wasn't willing to feign interest and even play along!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Look at Bryan Danielson giving James Ellsworth the GOAT rub


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)

kurisu said:


>





SoulTaker said:


> Cena's reaction is low key validation of everything Natty was saying


That's what Orton is trying to say.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2017)

i told you Cena is no selling everything even his girlfriend's well being!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Tomorrow we'll get some interesting news as WWE has their Q4 earning call. It's always interesting to see where the Network subscribers are at. I'm thinking they are in a holding pattern at like 1.4 paying customers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

What if they lost subscribers?  Time to panic?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What if they lost subscribers?  Time to panic?


Vince: GOD DAMN IT WE NEED TO PUSH ROMAN


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I could definitely see a bad day for the stock if they are down to like 1.1 million subscribers.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2017)

Adamle diagnosed with CTE


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Why don't they ever hand out the Universal Title?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why don't they ever hand out the Universal Title?


It's not the real wwe title


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

They keep pretending it is equal though..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

Decided to skip out Smackdown too.

Cena vs Orton? No thanks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena's reaction is low key validation of everything Natty was saying



Meanwhile DB actually showing concern.  Dammit it Cena don't show your douchebaggy ness to kids

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They keep pretending it is equal though..


They are lying to themselves


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Decided to skip out Smackdown too.
> 
> Cena vs Orton? No thanks.


To bad SD was enjoyable af to watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Would you guys be in for a Kofi Main Event push?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> To bad SD was enjoyable af to watch.



Sucks but I just wasn't feeling it. What else happened?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meanwhile DB actually showing concern.  Dammit it Cena don't show your douchebaggy ness to kids


For Cena it is a casual fling.  DB is dealing with his sister in law.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Would you guys be in for a Kofi Main Event push?


No, definitely not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sucks but I just wasn't feeling it. What else happened?


Final four way Corbin vs Styles vs Dean vs Miz was a good match I could rewatch
womens dual segment was awesome af and stole the show imo
Luke harper got over as a face with a good promo and helping Cena win the match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, definitely not.


Why


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> For Cena it is a casual fling.  DB is dealing with his sister in law.



Probably wants his harem


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why



Because he's Rukia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Kofi is not that good.

And I wonder about his intelligence tbh.  Go watch that laugh challenge on the react channel!  Dude didn't even try!  So did he not understand the game?  What's the deal?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kofi is not that good.
> 
> And I wonder about his intelligence tbh.  Go watch that laugh challenge on the react channel!  Dude didn't even try!  So did he not understand the game?  What's the deal?


...



SoulTaker said:


> Because he's Rukia


You're right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ...
> 
> 
> You're right.



He's angling for that go away heat



WhatADrag said:


> Would you guys be in for a Kofi Main Event push?



Tough from the standpoint that Kofi does so much tag work I don't know how he'd look with a prolonged singles push. I've always sort of been about New Day winning the Universal Championship then breaking up once they lose it. At the same time Kofi is one of the most deserving of the you've been here forever now here's your world title run.

Dude is 35 years old and entering worker's prime so maybe the concern about exposure is nonsensical considering that he was basically right there for a main event push before he got midcard limbo'd.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2017)

Kofi is aight but i don't think he's main event material.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd be happy for any of the new day guys to get a push tbh. It's well deserved.
They would most likely go with Big E if they ever did push one.
Woods is focused on getting Kofi as champ it seems.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kofi is aight but i don't think he's main event material.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd be happy for any of the new day guys to get a push tbh. It's well deserved.
> They would most likely go with Big E if they ever did push one.
> Woods is focused on getting Kofi as champ it seems.



Honestly as someone who was mega low on Woods I think he could be the sneaky dark horse world champion from this group. Kind of how most of us were worried about Seth post-Shield and he ended up getting the belt first.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Woods could be a really good heel.  I'm not that high on Big E and Kofi.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2017)

Eh I don't think Kofi could pull off a heel character but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eh I don't think Kofi could pull off a heel character but I'd love to be proven wrong.



My point was more so that he can easily get the life time achievement run as a world champion and have a nice little 30-90 day reign as a thank you run not necessarily the heel thing. But let's address that, the entire reason him and New Day got over was because of the heel run. They even employed heel tactics again at the close of the title run. 

And it's not really an exact science. Neville has basically never been a heel, unless I'm missing something not even during the PAC run was he a heel. I think he had go away heat at most. Neville is easily one of the 5-7 best heels in the entire company despite it basically being his first time as one.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2017)

Renee is definitely wife material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Renee is better wife material than Nikki.  That's the real reason there is heat between Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eh I don't think Kofi could pull off a heel character but I'd love to be proven wrong.


If I remember right, Kofi's been a heel before with good heat on him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

Kek ST, Kisame came to disagree cause he's salty about Luck-sama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> My point was more so that he can easily get the life time achievement run as a world champion and have a nice little 30-90 day reign as a thank you run not necessarily the heel thing. But let's address that, the entire reason him and New Day got over was because of the heel run. They even employed heel tactics again at the close of the title run.
> 
> And it's not really an exact science. Neville has basically never been a heel, unless I'm missing something not even during the PAC run was he a heel. I think he had go away heat at most. Neville is easily one of the 5-7 best heels in the entire company despite it basically being his first time as one.


Yeah but he was in a group. I wanna see how Kofi would be able to pull it off on his own. Like would he be able to get the crowd to fall for his heel antics?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

SD did a good job putting together Elimination Chamber.  Hard to build with only two weeks.  (Let's not get carried away with the praise though.  This was made possible by spectator status at the Rumble.  That was a RAW brand PPV.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't even think Kofi needs to be heel. I feel like if any of them were given the opportunity heel or babyface people would give it a chance.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

My whole thing though is there are other people that deserve the push more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

Eh Kofi should be upper mid card, once in a while main eventer. I don't buy him as a solo heel .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah but he was in a group. I wanna see how Kofi would be able to pull it off on his own.



Fair enough on that end then but again he could still win a world title. I mean maybe that's the thing, when Drag says main eventer I'm just thinking world champion. 

For me personally that is someone who can headline one of these PPVs like Payback or Fully Loaded in a decent sized arena who will put on a good-great performance in the last match of the show. Kofi can get the 'you deserve it' Christian main event run at bare minimum.



Rukia said:


> My whole thing though is there are other people that deserve the push more.



Could you name those people and why there push couldn't come later or why his couldn't come eventually?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh Kofi should be upper mid card, once in a while main eventer. I don't buy him as a solo heel .



Yeah a utility main eventer essentially


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

Look. Let's work on making Cesaro Universal Champion before we shift our focus to pushing tag team stars in the singles division.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2017)

I will say this, if Kofi gains more muscle, AND works on his mic craft he can make it.

His athleticism helps.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Look. Let's work on making Cesaro Universal Champion before we shift our focus to pushing tag team stars in the singles division.



Nah let's get him away from Vince and have him go to Smackdown so he can be WWE Champion.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I will say this, if Kofi gains more muscle, AND works on his mic craft he can make it.
> 
> His athleticism helps.



His mic is fine. I mean you don't think him and Christian are pretty comparable? Christian won his first WWE title at 37. Kofi is 36 and been there for almost 10 years. Tbf this couldn't happen on Raw either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2017)

Paul hey man doc atm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Would you guys be in for a Kofi Main Event push?



He paid his dues IMO. Been a WWE guy for 10 years(considering that hellish schedule and all), plus he's not the shittiest worker/talker out there. A Christian/Mark Henry run wouldn't hurt. But I have a hunch he'll be working with E for the next 10 years as a wrestler and even longer as a producer so it'l happen either way.

Tbh I think all the New Day guys are set for decent careers in the WWE, they made something work out of pure garbage. Nerd wrestlers are also hot as they essentially grew up liking the same shit hardcore fans grew up with. I'm not the biggest New Day fan but I like all the talent individually, they're charismatic as fuck. Even quick-witted when not limited by a script.

In short; yes. I want decent-great careers for all three.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2017)

John Wick 2 baby!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmm, a Kofi singles run might be interesting but get him out of Raw if that were to happen.  I think his New Day Stable is what is keeping him from getting jobbed the hell out like Titus.  Also didn't he try a heel run under that "wildcat" gimmick a while back. 

Would like to see Big E at least be part of a main event but it looks like Vince and HHH have decided on Roman to hitch their proverbial wagon on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2017)

Kofi almost had the WWE title years ago but Randy Orton politicked and got him buried in the mid card


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kofi almost had the WWE title years ago but Randy Orton politicked and got him buried in the mid card


I don't know if he had the wwe title but he definitely was going somewhere before he accidentally hurt Orton. Then Randy got all butthurt about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2017)

Kofi was supposed to be getting a WWE title push and that feud with Orton was the first of his many matches against main eventers. 

Randy told Vince that this black man ain't ready yet or something like that. the dumbasses all agreed with Orton and kept Kofi away from the top card ever since.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm warming up to the idea of letting roids be used it wrestling.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2017)

Kofi was throwing epic promos before and he even put Orton through a table with the Boom Drop. He was being booked as the next big thing but Orton had to cry to Vince and say its all wrong


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

why he be listening to that shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

*WWE® Reports Strong Fourth-Quarter 2016 Results Achieving Record Revenue for the Full Year*

*Fourth-Quarter 2016 Highlights*

- Revenue increased 17% to $194.9 million as compared to the prior year quarter
- Operating income of $13.9 million and Adjusted OIBDA1 of $20.5 million were in line with guidance
-  subscribers increased 14% from the fourth quarter 2015 to 1.41 million average paid subscribers over the fourth quarter 2016, consistent with the Company's guidance
- The Company premiered new original content across platforms, including Total Bellas® (E! network), The Bella Twins® (YouTube channel), 205 Live™ and  Story Time™ (WWE Network)
- Announced new UK Championship Tournament to showcase local talent, which successfully engaged both attendees and network viewers in January 2017
- Announced SNICKERS® will once again serve as the exclusive presenting partner of WrestleMania® (April 2, 2017), which will be held at the Orlando Citrus Bowl and broadcast live globally on 
- WWE issued $215 million of convertible note financing to support the execution of the Company's long-term growth strategy and for general corporate purposes2

*Full Year 2016 Highlights*

- Revenue increased 11% to $729.2 million, the highest in the Company's history, including record levels of revenue from its Network, Television, Live Event, Venue Merchandise, and WWE Shop segments
- Total international revenue increased by 11% to a record $189.3 million
- Operating income increased 44% to $55.7 million and Adjusted OIBDA3 increased 17% to $80.1 million, with both measures within the relevant range of Company guidance
-  subscribers watched a total of 294 million hours of content (up 15% from 256 million in 2015), yielding an average of 194 hours per household that places it among top cable and broadcast networks
- Digital engagement continued to grow with video views up 56% to more than 15.1 billion and social media engagements up 45% to 1.1 billion from the prior year4

STAMFORD, Conn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- WWE (NYSE:WWE) today announced financial results for its fourth quarter and year ended December 31, 2016. For the quarter, the Company reported Net income of $8.0 million, or $0.10 per share, as compared to a Net loss of $1.2 million, or a $0.02 loss per share, in the prior year quarter. Operating income increased to $13.9 million from an Operating loss of $1.5 million. Excluding items affecting comparability, Adjusted OIBDA increased to $20.5 million from $11.1 million.

"During the past year, we continued to successfully execute our content strategy, which resulted in significant operational achievements and generated record revenue. We grew  to an average of more than 1.5 million subscribers, attracted record attendance of 101,763 fans at WrestleMania, and strengthened the global reach of our television programs, completing distribution deals in China, Australia, Germany and Spain, among other countries," said WWE Chairman & CEO Vince McMahon. "The increased engagement with our brands across multiple platforms provides a foundation for achieving our 2017 and long-term financial objectives."

*Q1 2017 Business Outlook*

For the first quarter 2017, the Company projects Operating income of $16 million to $20 million and Adjusted OIBDA3 of approximately $23 million to $27 million. Additionally, the Company projects average paid subscribers to  of 1.48 million (+/- 2%).5 The first quarter 2017 subscriber forecast represents an approximate 15% year-over-year increase from the first quarter 2016, and a sequential quarter increase of 5% from the fourth quarter 2016. The Company's first quarter 2017 subscriber guidance is based on WWE Network's subscriber performance in January. As of January 31, 2017, WWE Network had 1.5 million ending paid subscribers including 1.1 million ending paid U.S. subscribers and 0.4 million ending paid international subscribers, which represent growth of 15% and 27% respectively, from January 31, 2016.

*2017 Outlook*

In 2017, WWE management expects the Company to achieve another year of record revenue and has targeted Operating income of $70 million and Adjusted OIBDA of $100 million, which would be an all-time record (up approximately 25% from 2016 Adjusted OIBDA of $80.1 million).5

Supporting the continued growth in the Company's revenue and profits, management anticipates contractual increases in television rights fees from key distribution agreements and expects the level of WWE Network subscribers will continue to increase, albeit at a lower rate, on a year-over-year basis. As management believes there is a significant long-term growth opportunity for WWE, the Company plans to continue to invest in key areas, as reflected in operating expenses and capital expenditures, to optimize WWE's long-term performance while driving strong bottom line performance.

Providing perspective on the growth of WWE Network and the Company's targeted profit expansion, Mr. Barrios reiterated previous comments, "Given the current scale and leverage of WWE Network, increases in its subscribers have the potential to drive meaningful growth in revenue and profit." Mr. Barrios added, "Based on anticipated subscriber growth, we believe we can achieve our targeted record financial results. In 2017, we will continue to evaluate our financial performance and to balance earnings growth with investments that could enable us to deliver a wider range of content, strengthen our engagement with a broadening audience, and support our continuing digital and direct-to-consumer transformation."

*Comparability of Results*

For the fourth quarter 2016, there were no material items that impacted the comparability of results on a year-over-year basis. For the fourth quarter 2015, Corporate and Other expense included a $7.1 million non-cash abandonment charge to write-off the value of costs related to a media center expansion project. These costs were incurred several years ago but the expansion was delayed and the Company determined that these plans would no longer be viable and deemed them abandoned.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm warming up to the idea of letting roids be used it wrestling.


Steroids in baseball turned me into a pro-steroids guy.  Everyone might as well use them.  Attempts to regulate and van have failed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Kanemaru/Desperado vs. KUSHIDA/Kawato 2.75

Kojima/Tenzan/Nagata vs. Henare/Oka/Yoshitatsu 2.75

Ospreay/Gedo/Jado vs. Shibata/Liger/Tiger 2

Yoshi-Hashi vs. Iizuka 1.25

Tanahashi/Elgin/Nakanishi/Taguchi/Dragon Lee vs. LIJ 3.5

RPG Vice vs. TAKA/Taichi 2.5

Goto vs. Juice 3.25

Ishii/Yano vs. KES vs. GBH 3.5

Okada vs. Suzuki 4.75

Big Dave


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2017)

Fascinating that their operating income is 55 million. Very strong results and the sky is now the limit with that network. It's crazy that they just introduced the thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2017)

- The Company premiered new original content across platforms, including Total Bellas® (E! network), The Bella Twins® (YouTube channel), 205 Live™ and  Story Time™ (WWE Network)

^this is kinda eh lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 9, 2017)

Austin Aries is cleared and is the probable opponent for Neville at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Damn some reason I thought I posted about that


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Me and my friends are gonna start watching the attitude era episodes in order weekly. Most likely starting tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

We might actually start with wcw first where nwo is introduced


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Stock jump of 8% so far today.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2017)

Just saw Joe's contract signing and match. Match was decent I guess. Commentary not so great. You can tell when Cole is bored lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 9, 2017)

Network has 1.5 million paying subscribers as of January 31st. 1.1 in the US and .4 million worldwide. They're going after this 'Asian' market next. The number is going to grow for Mania it always does so they'll have strong Q1 earnings to report and prop up the stock boost they'll get here. 

Vince cited the NFL's declining ratings when asked about Raw.



Raiden said:


> Fascinating that their operating income is 55 million. Very strong results and the sky is now the limit with that network. It's crazy that they just introduced the thing.



They're projecting this number to grow to 70 million in 2017


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

In summary..? WWE is succeeding?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2017)

If wwe can put themselves out their in the asian market, watch the subscription numbers swell. Streaming is huge over there and I'd expect WWE network to increase by a million subscribers, not finky ones that just subscribe for Wrestlemania.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kofi was supposed to be getting a WWE title push and that feud with Orton was the first of his many matches against main eventers.
> 
> Randy told Vince that this black man ain't ready yet or something like that. the dumbasses all agreed with Orton and kept Kofi away from the top card ever since.


 didn't he try that on roman and Seth too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Steroids in baseball turned me into a pro-steroids guy.  Everyone might as well use them.  Attempts to regulate and van have failed.


The thing is roid use in wrestling would allow faster healing for guys who might not have coverage. Plus unlike sports theres no competitive advantage.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Me and my friends are gonna start watching the attitude era episodes in order weekly. Most likely starting tonight


I wish I could join in on the NWO/Attitude watch but my network is cut off right now with bills swamping me this month. Hopefully my cousin comes through and goes half with me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2017)

pat pat said:


> didn't he try that on roman and Seth too?



I can't remember tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wish I could join in on the NWO/Attitude watch but my network is cut off right now with bills swamping me this month. Hopefully my cousin comes through and goes half with me.


damn dude.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kofi was supposed to be getting a WWE title push and that feud with Orton was the first of his many matches against main eventers.
> 
> Randy told Vince that this black man ain't ready yet or something like that. the dumbasses all agreed with Orton and kept Kofi away from the top card ever since.



No what happened was that Kofi kept fucking up in the ring, during one of his matches against Orton, Kofi refused to stay in position for the punt kick like 3 times and Orton got super pissed, gave Kofi the stiffest RKO he has ever done and basically killed Kofi's push when he got back stage.



This is the match, well the end anyways. You can see Randy calling Kofi stupid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Yikes.  Hopefully Kofi is more humble now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2017)

Kofi may have made a mistake that time and it wasn't intentional. We really don't know what happened. But Orton crying at the back and burying Kofi was uncalled for.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kofi may have made a mistake that time and it wasn't intentional. We really don't know what happened. But Orton crying at the back and burying Kofi was uncalled for.



Kofi did make a mistake, did he deserve to have his push pulled out from under him? Probably not for that one instance, but if Vince was confident in Kofi being a draw then one mistake wouldn't have hurt him, so it was likely a bunch of things. WWE and Kofi are still clearly on good terms considering how long he has been with WWE.

Kofi isn't the only push Orton killed, Mr. Kennedy got his push killed when Orton deemed him to unsafe to wrestle. Orton is considered one of the safest wrestlers around, and kennedy injured his wrist in a match with Orton while also giving Orton a backdrop on his just healed shoulder. This caused a heated discussion back stage and kennedy was soon let go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 9, 2017)

The Kofi one I was willing to forgive. But I'll forever hold a grudge about Mr. Kennedy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 9, 2017)

I think kennedy would have worked so fucking well in WWE, but there is a point where he suffered to many injury's and having confidence lost in you.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias

I have been thinking about Elimination Chamber quite a bit today.  Who do you think the first two participants will be?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Axl Rotten vs Ian Rotten top ten feud of all time though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> I have been thinking about Elimination Chamber quite a bit today.  Who do you think the first two participants will be?


Honestly I think it'll be AJ and Cena. And I think they will also be in the final 3 along with Bray.
IMO it'll go:
AJ/Cena starting off
Corbin introduced
Miz introduced
Ambrose introduced
Miz eliminated by Cena
Wyatt introduced
Ambrose eliminated by Corbin
Corbin eliminated by Cena
Cena eliminated by AJ
AJ eliminated by Wyatt

That way Bray wins, Cena and AJ look strong by almost lasting the entire thing, Ambrose/Corbin seeds further planted, and Cena/Nikki v. Miz/Mayrse seeds planted as well.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm pissed though. I'll be missing EC because of work. Luckily I have the Network so I'll catch when I get back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah, you need to watch it dude.  Elimination Chamber is a big fucking deal this year!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, you need to watch it dude.  Elimination Chamber is a big fucking deal this year!


The card is looking solid AF man.
EC Title Match should be hype.
Orton/Harper will be a good match.
Ziggler/Crews & Apollo will also be a solid match and I wonder how they'll book the result.
Tag Team Turmoil should be fun and a way for AA to develop their cred while hopefully making the other Tag Teams look competitive and solid.
Women's Trio of matches should also be fun with Becky/Mickie being the best in terms of in-ring quality IMO (I like how SD has been quietly building its Women's Division without pretentiously waving "Women's Revolution" in our faces. Thankfully RAW has stopped that nonsense now).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

As for the Chamber Match.  I think the WWE is trying to give Cena a lighter schedule.  I could easily see AJ and Dean being the first two.  They wrestled a lot last year.  They just wrestled last week.  They have good chemistry and that is pivotal for the first two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 9, 2017)

Average attendance is down but WWE has raised the average ticket price so they're seeing growth in their live attendance revenue.


Shit honestly makes me feel like Roman is going to get the CM Punk run especially with the brand split.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Roman gonna beat braun, lesnar, Goldberg, taker, Finn, Joe, and a bunch others this year.

Cole: you're passionate about him


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think kennedy would have worked so fucking well in WWE, but there is a point where he suffered to many injury's and having confidence lost in you.


Yeah every time he was about to get a push he either got injured or failed the wellness test.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

WWE is planning on doing 205 Live House Shows 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE is planning on doing 205 Live House Shows
> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


attendance is gonna be shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2017)

Moose could go far in WWE.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2017)

Hardy's teasing Young Buck match, and potentially a WWE match.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2017)

Hardy's at LU!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Watching first ep of 97 raw.

Poweful. Nothing revolved around Vince n his family.

Show actually opened with a match first which was Owen vs mankind

Fake diesel is kane lmao

They had wrestling show events at night club lmao

Damn phyco sid lit

Hbk stripping and sid laughing lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 9, 2017)

The first nitro you should start with  5/27/96. 


The one where Scott Hall shows up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2017)

Back in the day I watched Nitro over Raw.  But I don't remember ever ordering a WCW PPV.  May have gone to a friend's house to watch one though.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching first ep of 97 raw.
> 
> Poweful. Nothing revolved around Vince n his family.
> 
> ...


My favorite year for RAW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

Why are there white people in the nation of domination


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are there white people in the nation of domination


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

Ah back when the group was multicultural.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ah back when the group was multicultural.


majority of the group was white lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> majority of the group was white lmao.


Rofl yeah I still remember the promo where Farooq says its time to blacken up the Nation and he gets rid of all the white and hispanic members.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 9, 2017)

Poor Finn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2017)

Finn just cant get himself a break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

Watched Lego Batman. Took shots at Marvel


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watched Lego Batman. Took shots at Marvel



No surprise there.

Marvel Cinematic Universe is kicking the shit out of DC Cinematic Universe.

Which reminds me, can't wait to see Logan next month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> No surprise there.
> 
> Marvel Cinematic Universe is kicking the shit out of DC Cinematic Universe.
> 
> Which reminds me, can't wait to see Logan next month.


Well its kinda sad when Batman soloes Avengers then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2017)

if only they showed more of Anne Hathaway's skin and possibly full frontal on Dark Knight Rises then it could have been way better and well received


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2017)

Hmm, wouldn't mind seeing the Miz/Cena, might be interested seeing Goldberg at HHH one last time but age will play the definite factor on how that match goes, would be interested in Roman/Lesner just to see who creative will finally have come out on top.  Orton/Kofi would like to see again since I think Orton has mellowed out from his past attitude.  That last one presented no, just no.  Kane might be up for it but Taker's body is not.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> No what happened was that Kofi kept fucking up in the ring, during one of his matches against Orton, Kofi refused to stay in position for the punt kick like 3 times and Orton got super pissed, gave Kofi the stiffest RKO he has ever done and basically killed Kofi's push when he got back stage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the match, well the end anyways. You can see Randy calling Kofi stupid.


damnnnnnn he was pissed lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing is roid use in wrestling would allow faster healing for guys who might not have coverage. Plus unlike sports theres no competitive advantage.



You're not wording this properly. It's not roids because no one really uses roids anymore we use TRT(testerone replacement therapy) and/or HGH.

HGH is often times lumped in with steroids without people realizing that HGH is the evolution of going from a manufactured unnatural substance in anabolic steroids, to what our bodies already produce.

These guys should definitely be allowed to be on HGH and modern PEDs that don't have psychological sideeffects. Hell they should be allowed to smoke weed as an alternative to opiates and other pain medications as well. I'd rather have guys with bodies that can go through the rigors without popping 65 Vicodin to throw worse onto badz

I mean this isn't the MLB and the drugs aren't the same as when Benoit was doing them, hell they're not even the same as when Bonds was taking them. Like dudes have to be investigated to get caught because HGH is exactly like what's naturally produced in the bodies. Hell I think wrestlers should be getting any and every medical advancement we have to offer.

That shouldn't be the case for every sport but in this particular one hell yeah. And if the question is why don't more people feel this way it's simply because not enough people know the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Miz/Cena would be a hot feud immediately.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Choosing to be optimistic this weekend.  Praying for an AJ Styles victory at EC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Nah Bray should finally get the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Bray is my third choice preference wise.  If main eventing Wrestlemania wasn't at stake... I would probably agree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

TNA can't even hit 300,000 viewers?  I'm amazed that they are still in business.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're not wording this properly. It's not roids because no one really uses roids anymore we use TRT(testerone replacement therapy) and/or HGH.
> 
> HGH is often times lumped in with steroids without people realizing that HGH is the evolution of going from a manufactured unnatural substance in anabolic steroids, to what our bodies already produce.
> 
> ...




Thanks dude. 


I can never word my thoughts out properly 


Also I got accepted to the uni I wanted to go to

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> I can never word my thoughts out properly
> ...


Congrats man

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Congrats man



Thank you good sir


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thank you good sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> I can never word my thoughts out properly
> ...



First off congrats dude. It's great that you're on the path. I really respect the hell out of you going back and finishing up. 

But you were mostly right. Tbh I brought this up last year during IRmania and yeah it's crazy to me that these guys aren't allowed to take any of the designer PEDs. These aren't the same killer steroids we grew up watching guys take in the 90s. I mean if you're saying that Seth could be on PEDs that wouldn't cause him too much bodily harm and he could be 95% of what he was instead of 80% by taking HGH then fuck it put him on a for a cycle. Rumor is he's already on PEDs anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Watching ec matches

I'm watching 2013 match

God jack swagger awful on the mic


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Damn we the people really trump gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

@SoulTaker pretty crazy how our predictions of the rumble n mania like 4 months ago is wayyyyy off n not even close to what we thought would happen


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Lol, you guys thought it meant something when Undertaker made that random appearance on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> First off congrats dude. It's great that you're on the path. I really respect the hell out of you going back and finishing up.
> 
> But you were mostly right. Tbh I brought this up last year during IRmania and yeah it's crazy to me that these guys aren't allowed to take any of the designer PEDs. These aren't the same killer steroids we grew up watching guys take in the 90s. I mean if you're saying that Seth could be on PEDs that wouldn't cause him too much bodily harm and he could be 95% of what he was instead of 80% by taking HGH then fuck it put him on a for a cycle. Rumor is he's already on PEDs anyway.



Oh yeah I remember. You did say something about this. I kinda get why now it should be allowed for these guys.


Also thanks man, your words are definitely appreciated .


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks dude.
> 
> 
> I can never word my thoughts out properly
> ...


Congrats Dean-o. make Seth proud. I'll look after Renee while you are gone!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> if only they showed more of Anne Hathaway's skin and possibly full frontal on Dark Knight Rises then it could have been way better and well received

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Congrats Dean-o. make Seth proud. I'll look after Renee while you are gone!


I'll be going to Wacky University where I can learn to be as JBL a 'crazy weirdo'.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 10, 2017)

Was watching the Alliance storyline back and I look on it more favorably now than I did back in the day. Austin's heel performance might be the greatest of all time, the comedy was incredible


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> First off congrats dude. It's great that you're on the path. I really respect the hell out of you going back and finishing up.
> 
> But you were mostly right. Tbh I brought this up last year during IRmania and yeah it's crazy to me that these guys aren't allowed to take any of the designer PEDs. These aren't the same killer steroids we grew up watching guys take in the 90s. I mean if you're saying that Seth could be on PEDs that wouldn't cause him too much bodily harm and he could be 95% of what he was instead of 80% by taking HGH then fuck it put him on a for a cycle. Rumor is he's already on PEDs anyway.


each what you're saying is true, but nowadays people really have a biased opinion towards PEDs and HGH. When you mention this they think about steroids= 80' 90' = death of the wrestlers = Benoit = cheating and death. This is all due to stereotypes. 
Yeah also heard Seth was on PEDs, I was kinda happy since it's safer for him, wwe should really be less strict on those kind of things. Sure they can still control it but they shouldn't be this strict. Wwe athletes suffer the most in their job, the constant stress,pain is a killer for them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2017)

why would you show the cringe?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

5 days straight of live streaming no breaks


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Was watching the Alliance storyline back and I look on it more favorably now than I did back in the day. Austin's heel performance might be the greatest of all time, the comedy was incredible




Austin was like a gang leader back then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2017)

@WhatADrag I got the network back so whenever you wanna watch somethin I'll be down for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> @WhatADrag I got the network back so whenever you wanna watch somethin I'll be down for it.


I'm continuing my raw watch at 10 on the dot.

Its 930 now


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> @WhatADrag I got the network back so whenever you wanna watch somethin I'll be down for it.


Raw episode 194 from 1997 @ 10


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw episode 194 from 1997 @ 10


Aight cool. What made you wanna watch 97? Its a real good year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aight cool. What made you wanna watch 97? Its a real good year.


I remember you saying it was lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Crowd lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Lmao stone cold mic wasn't working


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2017)

what part are you at? I had to go somewhere real quick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> what part are you at? I had to go somewhere real quick.


Nation of domination just came out


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

Jesus WWF is jizzing all over hbk during this year. It reminds me of roman reigns


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jesus WWF is jizzing all over hbk during this year. It reminds me of roman reigns


Yup! Vince basically super pushed him in 96 and it carried over into early 97.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2017)

This shit all over the place but in going to sleep now I'm tired AF


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

Bro you tappin out after one ep? smh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol.  Curt Hawkins against Mojo Rawley on the pre-show Sunday.  That's some straight up house show bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose congrats man. Keep following your dreams, next up marry a white chick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Dean Ambrose congrats man. Keep following your dreams, next up marry a white chick.


So marry Renee? Will do .


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 11, 2017)

Every single WHAT from Austin.


Don't know why people hate it so much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So marry Renee? Will do .



Renee is waifu-tier, can't believe people don't see that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2017)

don't marry a white bitch. she will suck you dry. like what happened to Hogan and Cena

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bro you tappin out after one ep? smh


Wasn't feeling well.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't feeling well.



Its cool, bro. My cousin walked in on the end of it and was sucked in to the brawl at the end.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Every single WHAT from Austin.
> 
> 
> Don't know why people hate it so much.


Nobody hates Austin doing it.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2017)

might have to cop that 101 proof sweater. shit is tough


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Every single WHAT from Austin.
> 
> 
> Don't know why people hate it so much.


@Rukia;


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2017)

If you guys want to see Nakamura vs Lesnar, here ya go!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn the years naka was a geek


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

WWE Championship – Elimination Chamber Match
Bray Wyatt -4500
Field (Anyone but Bray Wyatt +1500)
John Cena +1000
AJ Styles +2000
Baron Corbin +3000
The Miz +3500
Dean Ambrose +4500

FINALLY WYATT GETTING WHAT HE DESERVES


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

The leaks are killing the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe the Usos should win the tag belts tomorrow.  The match seems pointless to me.  A title change gives it at least some significance.  And the Usos need something to make them relevant again..


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

The leaks have always been there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Walking dead marathon... Powerful


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Not a very good show dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The leaks have always been there.


Bray winning should be this shocking and glorious moment considering how he has been treated in the past.  Instead everyone knows it is coming.

I just think it is unfortunate.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Walking dead marathon... Powerful


What season you on?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What season you on?


I'm caught up. But I believe AMC is on season 5 right now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Fear the Walking Dead is actually better.  Unfortunately it came second.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm caught up. But I believe AMC is on season 5 right now.


I see, I'm still on season 4 I think or the beginning of 5.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Alicia.  Best Walking Dead universe character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

yawn


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2017)

You all think that had Sting not gotten injured by Seth Rollins, he would have been in that Royal Rumble? with Goldberg, Lesnar, Taker etc?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> You all think that had Sting not gotten injured by Seth Rollins, he would have been in that Royal Rumble? with Goldberg, Lesnar, Taker etc?


Yup.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> yawn


Wanna watch some Nitros?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wanna watch some Nitros?


Nah man I'm a watch this marathon. Plus my internet acting up today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

I might be down for tonight tho


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I might be down for tonight tho


Aight cool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Stone Cold Podcast and Legends w/ JBL cancelled


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Chavo Sr. died.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stone Cold Podcast and Legends w/ JBL cancelled


I saw that yesterday. Sucks since I really enjoyed Legends with JBL. Austin's Podcast was a bit too neutered on the network for me so that doesn't bother me as much. Funny the last one was the Deano podcast. 



WhatADrag said:


> Chavo Sr. died.


Damn, was watching his antics with Chavo just last month on the network.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2017)

Great. Deano was so bad he ruined the Austin podcast for us.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Damn heard in Germany they don't call it the elimination chamber.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Cena looking old.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Great. Deano was so bad he ruined the Austin podcast for us.


 Fucker can't give straight answers to save his life.



WhatADrag said:


> Cena looking old.


Wow he looks 50 there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't know if I'm watching the Walking Dead or EC tomorrow.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 11, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> You all think that had Sting not gotten injured by Seth Rollins, he would have been in that Royal Rumble? with Goldberg, Lesnar, Taker etc?



Hell no.

Sting will be 57 next month.

He would probably already had his match with Taker and retired.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Hell no.
> 
> Sting will be 57 next month.
> 
> He would probably already had his match with Taker and retired.


I mean there is no real difference between 56 and 57 if Sting was having full matches. I mean if a bag of bones like Flair and no hips taker can participate wouldn't see why not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

Idc Shane vs AJ gonna be lit with SD build up.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> There's no better time for him to job to the big dawg and pass the torch. Cena looks damn near 50 dressing like ash ketchum


after watching the Rumble.  Taker needs surgery.  He shouldn't compete at Mania.

It should be Brock v Goldberg v Roman at Mania. With Brock and Goldberg putting Roman over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 11, 2017)

I remember this so well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

I seen God Movement in that WF thread.

Orton>Roman.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I seen God Movement in that WF thread.
> 
> Orton>Roman.



Orton can't hold a candle to Ramen


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Orton can't hold a candle to Ramen


lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

King Nevillie>>>>>>>both of them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Great. Deano was so bad he ruined the Austin podcast for us.


  

Sorry gaiz


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> King Nevillie>>>>>>>both of them.


wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2017)

Legend Killer Randy > Wyatt Orton > Blandy Boreton

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2017)

You forgot Viper Orton and Rated RKO Orton... I feel like Legacy Orton is part of Viper.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2017)

So many different Ortons. What do we call hyperactive 2010-2011 Orton? The Viper?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You forgot Viper Orton and Rated RKO Orton... I feel like Legacy Orton is part of Viper.


Legacy Viper was first then it was Rated RKO then Viper from what I'm guessing.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2017)

That elgin/naito match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2017)

ted. said:


> That elgin/naito match



Dude have you kept up with Lucha?

Anything interesting with it?

I lost interest after bae Star lost the title


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

What did you guys think of John Wick Chapter 2?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did you guys think of John Wick Chapter 2?



Going to see it tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Going to see it tomorrow.


I think you will enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

haven't seen John Wick one or two.

Heard good things


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> haven't seen John Wick one or two.
> 
> Heard good things



Watch the first one, and go see the second.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Fight against Common.  Pencils.  Head shots galore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Watch the first one, and go see the second.



Will do. This week would have been tough I was looking forward to Lego Batman


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

The Walking Dead tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Funny enough I didn't like walking dead. I tried one episode and I was bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

But your the same guy who attacks the guy you're named after.
What do you know?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

bullet club added another member
please just end this shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Bullet Club baby.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But your the same guy who attacks the guy you're named after.
> What do you know?


Lol true dude. I just am desensitized from zombies I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Sami


----------



## pat pat (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Funny enough I didn't like walking dead. I tried one episode and I was bored.


You probably picked a boring ep. Try watching it from the beginning. Shit was intense.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Have we made Elimination Chamber predictions yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You probably picked a boring ep. Try watching it from the beginning. Shit was intense.


I imagine him watching the most random episode like a season 6 not understanding what the hell is going on and saying it is trash. That's the rukia/dean ambrose thing to do.

Imagine not watching from the beginning.
Imagine not watching the negan episode
Imagine.

Then
Now
Forever

NF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

You just had to throw me in there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

@SoulTaker 

whats your thoughts on his entire post?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> whats your thoughts on his entire post?



In a word believable. I think he's hinting at Nakamura but the HHH running SD thing makes sense. A HHH lieutenant is there in Road Dogg. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

How much control do you really have if the matches for the biggest ppv of the year are being decided for you?

I always feel like the wwe deliberately leaks stories like this to give us the fans a reason to stick around.

(Don't worry if the next two months suck and if you hate the Mania matches!  We are going to get serious after Mania.)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

To quote The Rock,"Wrestlemania is gonna absolutely SUCK!"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

The mixed tag match is better than Cena against this version of the Undertaker.  The guy can barely move.  Jesus.  Talk him into surgery.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2017)

So are we doing predictions for a prize for the Chamber like we did with the RR or nah? @kurisu


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Right, Predictions:

Mojo Rawley defeats Curt Hawkins
Dolph Ziggler defeats Kalisto and Apollo Crews
Nikki Bella defeats Natalya

Mickie James defeats Becky Lynch
(This is a tough one.  But Mickie kind of needs to win since this is her first big singles match.  Still it really makes me feel bad for Becky who just hasn't won a big match in forever.)

Randy Orton defeats Luke Harper
(Have to keep Orton strong leading up to Mania.)

The Usos win the tag titles!
(This is my upset pick of the night.  I feel like they need to do something since the tag division is so terrible.  And since the Usos are floundering right now.)

Alexa Bliss defeats Naomi
(Naomi could win here.  She has certainly been talking up Wrestlemania being in her home town.  And it is black history month.  I feel like this match will reveal how WWE feels about the Alexa Bliss run so far.  If they pull the belt off of her here it will mean they consider her to be a flop as champion.  I think they will allow her to hold until Mania.  And then Naomi will win probably win the belt off of her, Becky, and Mickie in another fatal four way.)

Bray Wyatt wins the WWE Title.  I have AJ as a dark horse.  He did well as champ.  He moves merchandise.  He is over with the crowd.  He only lost at the Rumble so that Cena could get to that fake Ric Flair record.  Styles has an outside shot here.  Ambrose and Corbin are the guys that I think have no chance of winning.  Last two?  Cena and Bray I guess.  (Need a babyface in the last two.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler has to win.  I don't know what they are doing with his character if he loses here.  I know how bad it makes Apollo and Kalisto look.  But that's just unavoidable sometimes.  Ziggler needs to be rid of them.  He can have some matches against Cena and Ambrose prior to Mania and be involved in a big ladder match for the IC title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2017)

Pre-Show:
Rawley def. Hawkins
Main-Show:
Orton def. Harper
Ziggler def. Crews and Kalisto
James def. Lynch
Naomi def. Bliss (c) via DQ
Usos win SD Tag Titles
Nikki def. Natalya
Bray wins WWE Title


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuck it I'll watch the Walking Dead episode after EC. In for Bray winning the title.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler has to win.  I don't know what they are doing with his character if he loses here.  I know how bad it makes Apollo and Kalisto look.  But that's just unavoidable sometimes.  Ziggler needs to be rid of them.  He can have some matches against Cena and Ambrose prior to Mania and be involved in a big ladder match for the IC title.


They shouldn't have led to this match anyways, it makes Ziggler look bad that right into his heel run he's struggling with them.. And either way you look at it it makes Kallisto and Apollo look like chumps. With the effort of two of them they can't beat Ziggler or they need to gang up on him in order to get a win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How much control do you really have if the matches for the biggest ppv of the year are being decided for you?
> 
> I always feel like the wwe deliberately leaks stories like this to give us the fans a reason to stick around.
> 
> (Don't worry if the next two months suck and if you hate the Mania matches!  We are going to get serious after Mania.)



WWE also lost 10,000 subscribers with Roman coming in at 30 and were pretty much assured to see losses in Q4 with their poor attendance too, right?



[S-A-F] said:


> They shouldn't have led to this match anyways, it makes Ziggler look bad that right into his heel run he's struggling with them.. And either way you look at it it makes Kallisto and Apollo look like chumps. With the effort of two of them they can't beat Ziggler or they need to gang up on him in order to get a win.



Or turn Apollo and make a heel tag team with him and Ziggler.

Revival is feuding with AOP in NXT for the Mania leadup anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I have actually thought about Apollo maybe turning heel in this match.  I guess it could happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I imagine him watching the most random episode like a season 6 not understanding what the hell is going on and saying it is trash. That's the rukia/dean ambrose thing to do.
> 
> Imagine not watching from the beginning.
> Imagine not watching the negan episode
> ...


Nah watched episode one and just didnt find it interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So are we doing predictions for a prize for the Chamber like we did with the RR or nah? @kurisu



Nah. Just the big 4(Mania, Summerslam, Survivor Series, and the Rumble). Also Mania prize is gonna be for a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler a geek.
Apollo turning could be a flop since no one cares for Kalisto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

John Wick 2.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




This monster booking tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nah. Just the big 4(Mania, Summerslam, Survivor Series, and the Rumble). Also Mania prize is gonna be for a month


Screw NF contests


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I want Booker T on the pre show just to see him clown the Babyfaces.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nah. Just the big 4(Mania, Summerslam, Survivor Series, and the Rumble). Also Mania prize is gonna be for a month



Good call. If it was for every PPV we'd be having predictions every other week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Nah. Just the big 4(Mania, Summerslam, Survivor Series, and the Rumble). Also Mania prize is gonna be for a month


I'd have had the Rumble win if Reigns wasn't a bastard and lost to KO


----------



## pat pat (Feb 12, 2017)

What if......Reigns is a surprise participant of the EC and win the title....?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Dijak officially done with roh now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2017)

pat pat said:


> What if......Reigns is a surprise participant of the EC and win the title....?


A surprise entrant, from a completely different competing brand, in the 6 Man Chamber match that already has all 6 participants confirmed?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Might as well.  SD is due a wrestler because of Joe.  Shane looks incompetent for not demanding one or even addressing the issue.

The actual brand split writing has been really poor.  Stop screwing around and make it an actual competition!  Multiple Raw vs Smackdown matches should be made for Mania!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Feb 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> A surprise entrant, from a completely different competing brand, in the 6 Man Chamber match that already has all 6 participants confirmed?


Troll deleted!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Is this a 1 match show?  Or do you guys think some of the other fights could be good?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesus! BIg Show looks like a giant badass biker.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm glad he is in great shape and is healthy.  But I don't want to watch him wrestle again.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Wyatt wins
Orton Wins
Mickie wins (Not going to bring her back, and lose the first major match she's in)
Natalya wins (Nikki's heading out of wrestling anyways due to recurring neck pains)
Ziggler wins
Usos take the titles. (American Alpha has been kinda lost, and the Usos have been away from the titles for too long)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Everyone in this thread is better at booking than the actual people calling the shots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Roode shooting on Nakamura now on NXT


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2017)

This card looks completely skippable


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ae said:


> This card looks completely skippable


It's going to be tough.  An hour and a half of show before the Elimination Chamber match.  Three female matches.  On paper an awful tag team match.  A handicap match featuring two Babyfaces that the crowd doesn't care about.

And then let's talk about the best match!  The EC match.  The audience viewpoint of a cage match is always obstructed.  And more often then not, this leads to a dead crowd.  We could honestly have a dead crowd the entire night.  They might be excited for the first match when Orton comes out, but it could all go downhill from there.

I'm going to try to be optimistic.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Should have done a female chamber but I can see why they didn't when they're before WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Troll deleted!


You asked for it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Guess I'll do homework and throw in a pizza before it starts.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Wonder what the turnout's gonna be tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't like KFC Georgia gold.  Tried it last weekend. Yuck.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I tried it Friday night. I thought it was pretty good. Better than Louisiana Hot anyway, which was somewhat disappointing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I hate these internet nerds they keep bringing onto the pre-shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Wonder what the turnout's gonna be tonight.



I feel this might be a bad night of wrassling. I predict that WWE fucks up and does Cena vs Orton again


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Renee looking FABULOUS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate these internet nerds they keep bringing onto the pre-shows.


but isn't everyone on this thread an internet nerd?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't like KFC Georgia gold.  Tried it last weekend. Yuck.


well its KFC, what did you expect?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2017)

Waste of a chamber match


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel this might be a bad night of wrassling. I predict that WWE fucks up and does Cena vs Orton again



lel, well I was moreso talking about how many of us are gonna be hovering around here for the PPV tonight. It's kinda a sleeper show, what with it being Smackdown and happening, like, 2 weeks after Royal Rumble.

As for the finishes, I really don't see Cena walking away with the belt tonight. If he is, they really should be making a bigger deal of Jorn tie-ing the record with Flair, but they aren't. I feel like he's losing it to _someone_.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> well its KFC, what did you expect?



Yeah, fast food chicken in general ain't great, but KFC's one of the lower tiers.

Dem potato wedges tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I would love to see Cena win just so that people lose their shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Wrong Ambrose pic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but isn't everyone on this thread an internet nerd?


We don't all look the part.  This guy is a Rick Moranis clone.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean doesn't look any different....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Popeye's chicken is where it's at


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> lel, well I was moreso talking about how many of us are gonna be hovering around here for the PPV tonight. It's kinda a sleeper show, what with it being Smackdown and happening, like, 2 weeks after Royal Rumble.
> 
> As for the finishes, I really don't see Cena walking away with the belt tonight. If he is, they really should be making a bigger deal of Jorn tie-ing the record with Flair, but they aren't. I feel like he's losing it to _someone_.


Yeah dude being honest I kinda don't care about this PPV.

Bray winning is obvious but needed.

NIkki vs Beth sucks


Tag team division doesn't matter.


pre show matches are not worth it.

Turrible show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would love to see Cena win just so that people lose their shit.


You troll 

but I would too. Just to laugh at people who keep saying AJ styles got buried


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Eww


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Is the new design supposed to be lighter?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

It's gotta be kind of depressing to Carmella.  Three women's matches.  And she isn't in any of them.  She just needs to be patient.  There could be injuries.  Nikki may retire.  She will get some other opportunities.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I've never gotten Gauntlet matches. Seems like the first entrant is factually unavoidably fucked.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Eww



Well, you can see through it, so that's a plus.



Rukia said:


> It's gotta be kind of depressing to Carmella.  Three women's matches.  And she isn't in any of them.  She just needs to be patient.  There could be injuries.  Nikki may retire.  She will get some other opportunities.



It probably sucks yeah, but... she's more of a talker than a wrestler anyway. She... really sucks for the most part. Hoping she improves though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

If Natalya wasn't married.  She would probably be with John Cena.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I love when Booker T talks about the divas.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

So this Beth Nikki rivalry has been confusing for me and I thought it was because of my biases toward Nikki, but Alverez explained it in a way that totally makes more sense than I could put it. Essentially, Natty is just really hard to hate, so her heeldom is really artificial, and all the heel stuff she's spouting is sorta confirmed with every single Total Divas/Bellas episode, so Nikki's sorta hard to cheer. So the rivalry falls flat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

being honest that chamber feels very TNA-ish


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to cheer for heel Ziggler so fucking bad.  Please start racking up the wins Dolph!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Why'd they get rid of the old chamber? seems dumb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Becky has such a bizarre character.  But I like it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why'd they get rid of the old chamber? seems dumb.



Because not every arena can accomodate the chamber


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why'd they get rid of the old chamber? seems dumb.


 probably cutting back on costs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Becky has such a bizarre character.  But I like it.



Says the dude who was killing her like a month ago

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Great WWE shop commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia got done jerking to Alexiss though ST.

He's moving on to Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Booker T's an asshole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Still making fun of JBL for falling.





SoulTaker said:


> Says the dude who was killing her like a month ago


I guess I didn't like how she was booked.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

oh JBL falling over XD


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Is Wrestlemania tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Jbl fell again lmao


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia got done jerking to Alexiss though ST.
> 
> He's moving on to Becky


Are you kidding?  Did you see how hot Alexa was at that contract signing?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Is Wrestlemania tonight?


Probably no Roman tonight dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Says the dude who was killing her like a month ago


Rukia really aiming to beat Thor in trash poster of the year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Is Wrestlemania tonight?


No elimination chamber.


Wrestlemania's till March ya newb!!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Mojo is just the worst.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Hawkins and Mojo on the pre show lmao Smackdown is looking shaky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

piss break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Because not every arena can accomodate the chamber


Oh well I guess I'll have to get used to the new chamber. It doesn't look THAT bad.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

MOTY contender possibly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Fastlane gonna be just as much shit and then Shitty Mania brother!

God I wish 2016  took out Vinny


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ Styles shouldn't be wasted in a gimmick match.  It really weakens the show tbh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ Styles shouldn't be wasted in a gimmick match.  It really weakens the show tbh.



You've watched him for like a year. You're not an authority on what a waste of AJ Styles is because you don't really know anything about him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Money in the Bank has to be in Chicago this year.  Do it Vince!


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You've watched him for like a year. You're not an authority on what a waste of AJ Styles is because you don't really know anything about him.





Why are you doing this

@WhatADrag i'm dying bro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Good showing for Curt tbh.  He has usually jobbed by now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Send rukia to the pre show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh shit Hawkins is wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ Styles shouldn't be wasted in a gimmick match.  It really weakens the show tbh.



You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Send rukia to the pre show



Then whose going to be my pin eater?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh shit Hawkins is wrestling


It's surprising.  Maybe there is even hope for the Vaudvillains to turn in a respectable performance?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Then whose going to be my pin eater?


following the recent trend it would be me


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

made myself a libation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol Booker T.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You've watched him for like a year. You're not an authority on what a waste of AJ Styles is because you don't really know anything about him.


I've been following him since about 2005 2006 somewhere in there when he started in the X-Division on TNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Orton and Harper will start the PPV.  That is my prediction.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Always a grand time when Mojo's around.
I wonder if they're stealthily trying to push him. He hasn't gotten that much play or anything, but they're doing shit like having him win PPV qualifying matches and getting weirdly more TV time than he did with Zack.



Rukia said:


> AJ Styles shouldn't be wasted in a gimmick match.  It really weakens the show tbh.





SoulTaker said:


> You've watched him for like a year. You're not an authority on what a waste of AJ Styles is because you don't really know anything about him.



This is the best rivalry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

@Reznor  Can you add the Dumb rating to this section/thread? please.

@kurisu please bug Reznor about it


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Why bring back the dumb rating when you can sarcastically rate instead.
Pump those "usefuls" out, my dude.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Gonna be a sweet Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

This Elimination Chamber package.

I was bumpin' around Squared Circle the other day and someone pointed out how weird Shawn Michaels's part was.

Jericho: "Never again"
RVD: "Yeah, shit was fucked"
Edge: "*Mild PTSD flashbacks*"
Shawn: "lol, yeah, it was pretty fun, I guess."


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Why bring back the dumb rating when you can sarcastically rate instead.
> Pump those "usefuls" out, my dude.


some people are too dumb to understand a sarcastic useful.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> some people are too dumb to understand a sarcastic useful.



The duality of man. 
That's honestly what makes it funnier, as far as I see it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Goddamnit.  I was wrong about the order right away.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler/Crews/Kalisto next.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Always a grand time when Mojo's around.
> I wonder if they're stealthily trying to push him. He hasn't gotten that much play or anything, but they're doing shit like having him win PPV qualifying matches and getting weirdly more TV time than he did with Zack.



I think they think he can get over with that chant and give them some crossover play with his Gronk connect


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement's got jokes. 

-------------------

Becky's top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Who else beating off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Becky x Mickie is my OTP


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ten chants, huh?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who else beating off


Bro...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Becky in this submission is a 10/10 look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Mickie James a naughty america type of girl


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ask her!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

My OTP is Becky x Hard Camera


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Elbow busted open.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Mickie elbow is bleeding.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Elbow busted open.



More blood than we'll see in the Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice reversal spot into the Mick Kick


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I like that the crowd's behind Becky. It's so common place for returning Legends to be kinda exempt from the whole face/heel dynamic these days



SoulTaker said:


> My OTP is Becky x Hard Camera



_Hard_ camera.Kappa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

all teh blood


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

really?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Corbin looks ready.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

This commercial is better animated than WWE2K....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Whelp, looks like it is going to be a rough night for me prediction wise.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

I want Apollo to succeed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh they're clowning Kallisto on commentary already


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This commercial is better animated than WWE2K....


I don't like it.  I think the characters look weird.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Heel Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Smart move by Ziggler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Lit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I want Apollo to succeed.


He isn't ready.  Ziggler has to win this match.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Smart heel Ziggler is something I can get behind.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler just ruined that HD set. Fucker


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

I had to restart the feed on EC because it kept freaking out on the Network and I missed what happened to Kalisto. I can gather what happened but that's still annoying.

The Network rewound itself like 4 times within 30 seconds of each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I had to restart the feed on EC because it kept freaking out on the Network and I missed what happened to Kalisto. I can gather what happened but that's still annoying.
> 
> The Network rewound itself like 4 times within 30 seconds of each other.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Smart heel Ziggler is something I can get behind.


Nothing beats Strowman taking out Jericho before his Universal title match.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Theme Song

Putting this here. Just in case your links fuck up in the Chamber match.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Sounds about right.


It's still doing it.

Thankfully I canceled after the Rumble so I'm only getting this because of the PPV timing but this is just embarrassing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Lol JBL.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler fucked Kalisto and the LED board up


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

what an enziguiri


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice my boy Apollo gets the win.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

there's green smiliey shirt guy!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Hmm.  I'm back to thinking that Ziggler needs to go to Raw.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, at least the replay showed me what I missed.

Twice...because it rewound itself there too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

wtf why did they win?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Decently good match with some good storytelling.

I would've had Ziggs destroy the injured Kalisto and finish off Crews, but eh, whatever. Fine payoff since they both spent so long getting mollywhopped.

EDIT*
Annnnnnd nevermind.
Why not just have him win the damn match then? "Wins and losses don't matter" is the worst meme. 



Azeruth said:


> Well, at least the replay showed me what I missed.
> 
> Twice...because it rewound itself there too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> wtf why did they win?


Good question.  I don't know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Ziggler gets more heel heat by losing and wrecking Crews. Love that he did it twice and did it way better the second time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you Ziggler!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Those "one more time" chants.

Those "Thank you Ziggler" chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> wtf why did they win?


Why did two guys beat one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you Zigler chants!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Crowd could give a shit, they even thankin Ziggles.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

What a sore loser. Should be fired with immediate effect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

These fans hate Crews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

That was pretty much pointless though.  Apollo, Kalisto, and Dolph have basically been doing this for a month straight on Smackdown.  Nothing was settled or advanced here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did two guys beat one?


I think the question is what purpose does it serve?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

whew thank god I'm just tuning to this thread


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

where are they?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Actually the question is what did they put over and they put over that Dolph Ziggler is a piece of shit heel which serves the purpose of putting heat on his next feud


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> where are they?



Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

"Tom, don't bring up stuff like that. Aren't you supposed to be quiet?"

Well, at least they're acknowledging that shit's weird.



SoulTaker said:


> Actually the question is what did they put over and they put over that Dolph Ziggler is a piece of shit heel which serves the purpose of putting heat on his next feud



>Heel heat

I mean....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I guess that's your opinion and all.  I do think that the crowd reaction matters though.  And they didn't view the actions as piece of shit heel actions.  Because they don't care about Kalisto or Apollo.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually the question is what did they put over and they put over that Dolph Ziggler is a piece of shit heel which serves the purpose of putting heat on his next feud


Do you think they might write off Crews for a while with an "injury" as well? Or will he just be back on SmackDown.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

JBL is literally the best he's ever been on the table.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I mean....



He was a baby face in maybe the hottest feud in the company like 8 weeks ago



Rukia said:


> I guess that's your opinion and all.  I do think that the crowd reaction matters though.  And they didn't view the actions as piece of shit heel actions.  Because they don't care about Kalisto or Apollo.



8 weeks ago you were talking about how irrelevant this guy was and how the crowd didn't buy him doing anything and now you're talking about them chanting thank you Ziggler ironically. Stahp.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Nia Jaxx need to hook up with Rhyno for fat sex


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

They freshened Dolph up.  And I immediately praised them for doing so.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Did Slater do the original dirty deeds?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nia Jaxx need to hook up with Rhyno for fat sex


I wonder if Rhyno would look small standing next to Nia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

Ascension out last 

Could they actually be getting a push?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gahdammit, JBL.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Ascension still to come.  No chance for Usos to win the titles now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nia Jaxx need to hook up with Rhyno for fat sex


Fat people need love too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Ascension out last
> 
> Could they actually be getting a push?


I'm hoping for a surprise team after Ascension.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Faux Guerrillas of Destiny


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fat people need love too


Id bang Nia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Usos/AA is always fire but I have no interest in seeing them build a feud. Matches always deliver.



Azeruth said:


> Do you think they might write off Crews for a while with an "injury" as well? Or will he just be back on SmackDown.



Probably injury and have him beat the shit out of Kallisto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Jbl said the usos have been twins a long time my sides hurt


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

what if the Nia Jax bodysuit is padded?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He was a baby face in maybe the hottest feud in the company like 8 weeks ago



As far as I'll submit is that the logic of the finish is technically sound (the best kind of sound).

The issue comes in with it being about the 4th time this finish has been done, with the obvious difference being he broke Crews's leg this time. And each time they do it, the overarching story transforms from "Ziggler could totally win if bullshit didn't get in the way" to "Ziggler now cannot win a match even if there was a red dot on his head the whole time".

I mean I guess it doesn't really matter, since it's not like it's killing him; if anything, it's killing Crews and Kalisto... and the subject of wins and losses, but that's another thing entirely. Still, it's inconsistent as all fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Watch mojo's sexist, racist, super sensitive feminist comments more entertaining than Chamber


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jbl said the usos have been twins a long time my sides hurt


Wait he did?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jbl said the usos have been twins a long time my sides hurt



_Well is he wrong?_

Checkmate, atheists.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Id bang Nia



She's cute for a big girl but still........you would?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

Legitimately unsure how I feel if the Ascension cannot win the Titles here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

It's too bad the Ascension hasn't won more matches leading into this ppv.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

Not having the ascension winning this makes them look stupidly weak after the Uso beat down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Legitimately unsure how I feel if the Ascension cannot win the Titles here.



*I* think it's pretty funny.



Nemesis said:


> Not having the ascension winning this makes them look stupidly weak after the Uso beat down.



And they're too bitchmade to participate in a beatdown of their own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Well Damn, AA is gonna get wrecked by the Revival


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not having the ascension winning this makes them look stupidly weak after the Uso beat down.


The WWE doesn't like them very much.  They barely ever win.  It was actually shocking when they won on SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Need dean corbin n ascension to join as a team and become the meth faction


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

AA gets no reaction whatsoever


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Alexa/Naomi 
Orton/Harper
Nikki/Natalya
EC match

Order next?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Well Damn, AA is gonna get wrecked by the Revival


Revival should have won the belts at this PPV to be honest.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *I* think it's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> And they're too bitchmade to participate in a beatdown of their own.


I feel like I understand the overall goal of it. Make American Alpha look strong by surviving the beatdown...but I just can't help but be more focused on the Ascension looking like garbage.

Makes me think of Damien Sandow's failed cash in honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Alexa/Naomi
> Orton/Harper
> Nikki/Natalya
> EC match
> ...


Nikki/Natalya.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not having the ascension winning this makes them look stupidly weak after the Uso beat down.


Good


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I really am stymied by the booking tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Miz's expressions are the main reason I've always liked him, despite his wrasslin' being questionable until quite recently.

They're fucking great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm stymied by anyone giving a shit what happens to the fucking Ascension

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm stymied by anyone giving a shit what happens to the fucking Ascension


I' don't give a shit about them, but AA isn't being booked to gain charisma/popularity.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki with that hometown crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

50 bucks says Nikki has a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I' don't give a shit about them, but AA isn't being booked to gain charisma/popularity.


Yes they are. Just aren't getting over.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki became longest reigning diva's champion by working her toe off every night? 



SoulTaker said:


> I'm stymied by anyone giving a shit what happens to the fucking Ascension



No chill. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



not that I disagree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

tfw Brie has bigger ta-tas than Nikki. and they're real.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 50 bucks says Nikki has a wardrobe malfunction.



Nikki is a perpetual wardrobe malfunction, coming out in boyshorts every week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

This a nap time ppv I just want Orton vs harper n the ec match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

@SoulTaker unfortunately it looks like American Alpha will feud with the Usos unless there is an NXT call up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Nikki is a perpetual wardrobe malfunction coming out in boyshorts every week.



The swivel>>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I wish they'[d stop wearing those nylons.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker unfortunately it looks like American Alpha will feud with the Usos unless there is an NXT call up.


 
No NXT call ups in sight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

3 women matches on the card. They fucked up lowkey


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Nattie should give Nikki a 5-Knuckle shuffle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker unfortunately it looks like American Alpha will feud with the Usos unless there is an NXT call up.


Nothing wrong with aa vs usos. I font recall their feud ending anyways one of em got hurt.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wish they'[d stop wearing those nylons.



They work for some. Just not Nikki, unfortunately. Especially with those colors.

-----------

Very traditionalist crowd tonight with the exception of the Dolph match. Sorta refreshing.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Nattie should give Nikki a 5-Knuckle shuffle.


You think Nattie is into fisting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Brilliant timeout tactic.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> You think Nattie is into fisting?



Wrong shuffle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Horrible ppv


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> You think Nattie is into fisting?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Wrong shuffle.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *I* think it's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> And they're too bitchmade to participate in a beatdown of their own.



Ascension really shouldn't exist anymore


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I just saw Nikki's lower lips.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Horrible ppv


this is what I was talking about earlier.  The SD roster is very thin.  They can't afford to have their six best in a gimmick match.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Bless her heart, Natty's trying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd love to do that to Nikki.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

"You can't see me bitch"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Need dean corbin n ascension to join as a team and become the meth faction


Corbin is gonna get a major push soon so don't put them with the jobbers


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

STF-U


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Nattie is unintentionally hilarious


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki using Cena's 5 moves of doom.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> this is what I was talking about earlier.  The SD roster is very thin.  They can't afford to have their six best in a gimmick match.


Ec match gonna be lit tho hopefully it ends by 10 so I can watch walking dead


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

WHY WONT THIS MATCH END?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Bless her heart, Natty's trying.


I agree.  Nattie is doing a good job keeping the audience engaged.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> WHY WONT THIS MATCH END?


I feel like u posted a porn gif to me as a rep in mg early days of nf


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Pretty rare female superplex.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like u posted a porn gif to me as a rep in mg early days of nf


I might have, ive been here a long time


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Nattie is doing a good job keeping the audience engaged.



Well, that was actually the point of my comment; she isn't really, despite her efforts.
Crowd was kinda dead because not a lot of people care to boo her for whatever reason. A couple people responded to her "Nikki sucks" chant, but it died soon after. Crowd seems to just be interested in Nikki's eventual comeback.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

When was the last time Nattie won on PPV?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

This is why Natty should be higher up the Smackdown women's roster.  She is actually working the crowd even though they don't want her to be heel for telling the truth about Bella and Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki has a better STFU than Cena _and_ AJ.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Double KO,


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

The Neverending Feud

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> This is why Natty should be higher up the Smackdown women's roster.  She is actually working the crowd even though they don't want her to be heel for telling the truth about Bella and Cena.


Nikki>>> natti

If this was six years ago sure. But the roles have been switched.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

"Absolutely nothing got settled"
JBL breaking the 4th fucking wall with this whole PPV.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Damn that 15 clip was lit


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Nattie confirming she'd NTR Kidd for Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

so is it almost Chamber time?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

2 more matches before the chamber.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so is it almost Chamber time?


20 minutes to go probably?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 2 more matches before the chamber.



Arigatou Gibbs


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Harper's never washed shirt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Should be a good match to wake me up


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Harper finally has his old music again


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

You could say she sure is.......careless


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

there is going to be good ring psychology this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

That's some fearless Nikki right there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Harper made that look really good.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Harper falling in such a way where he hits *everyone*. 
That's dedication to the craft, rite der.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Holy crap this is bad.

They have no chemistry.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ Styles has to damn near kill himself in that Chamber to take this PPV even up to a 5/10.

Fastlane >>>


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Mauro has been shit tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mauro has been shit tonight


Yeah.  Calling the PPV hell in a cell a couple of times hasn't helped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Calling the PPV hell in a cell a couple of times hasn't helped.


I know his contract is running up but damn


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

That superplex was beautiful.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Everyone Harper fights kicks out of the powerbomb and the Superkick.  So he shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Holy crap this is bad.
> 
> They have no chemistry.


This match is enjoyable


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

This is a good ass old school wrestling match.
No unique weird moves, no rope or apron spots, just two dudes slamming and punching the shit out of each other.

I'm a fan.

----------

And just as I say that, it ends. Sorta flaccid all things considered. Liked that match a lot though.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This match is enjoyable



It got better later on. It was trash when I made that post.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Harper selling the RKO almost like Rock selling the Stunner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It got better later on. It was trash when I made that post.


Do you mean the start of the match?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

40 minutes for the EC match,


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Do you mean the start of the match?



Yep


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It got better later on.



That's how matches usually go, yeah.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

time for the battle of the booty's .


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Nikki/Maryse segment here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Did Nikki just fall into Maryse?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

oh right i forgot about this match


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Well seeds planted for cena vs miz


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Title change coming up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Nikki just fall into Maryse?


Setting up Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki at Mania


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> time for the battle of the booty's .



Phat vs Form

Choose your challenger!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to be looked at the way Alexa looks at the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I love Alexa's gear tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Title change coming up.



Nah.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I want to be looked at the way Alexa looks at the title.



I want to be looked at the way Alexa looks at her opponents.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

that is definitely a bulbous booty on Naomi, Uce must enjoy it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dunn is doing a shit job picking camera angles tonight


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Nah.


They are really pushing this from Orlando thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Thirst aside, this sadly has little chance of being as good as Becky/James, but I'm hoping I'm proven wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

did they really just do the cash me ousside how bout that thing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

With both of them on the ground there isn't an angle for this ass-hating producer to fulfill his retarded agenda


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Enjoying this match


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Will Mickie interfere?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> With both of them on the ground there isn't an angle for this ass-hating producer to fulfill his retarded agenda



Kevin Dunn is truly the greatest heel of our generation.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> did they really just do the cash me ousside how bout that thing?


After Woods did it a month ago


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Shit like that is one of the reasons why my loving Bliss makes me uncomfortable.

Good heel shit, tho.

---------

OH, MY FUCK. THEY DID IT! THE ABSOLUTE MADMEN!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow when last we had a black champion? Guess Vince is getting progressive


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Damn they were doing so well until those botches


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Well shit, I was wrong


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Powerful


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Poor Naomi. She's winning the title to drop it at Mania because Vince loves the hometown loser shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wow when last we had a black champion? Guess Vince is getting progressive


Um, are you serious bro? Sasha Banks, New Day, Rich Swann.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

That final counter was 
Bliss no longer has a nose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

waaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

This crowd with the you deserve it chant. Legit as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

I slept in. What I miss?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That final counter was
> Bliss no longer has a nose.


such a pretty nose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Black Excellence


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Poor Naomi. She's winning the title to drop it at Mania because Vince loves the hometown loser shit.



Eeyup. Rukia was right, but I fear the reasoning is more sinister than he expected.



Gibbs said:


> such a pretty nose.



There was a nose here. It's gone now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eeyup. Rukia was right, but I fear the reasoning is more sinister than he expected.



Or Rukia just looked at the betting odds that Drag posted


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Almost teared up


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Carmella needs a real man.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Im happy for her


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Carmella needs a real man.



James Hogswarth


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Man Mick Foley daughter 



Gibbs said:


> Um, are you serious bro? Sasha Banks, New Day, Rich Swann.


And?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

How was that Harper/Orton match? Is it worth a look at?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eeyup. Rukia was right, but I fear the reasoning is more sinister than he expected.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a nose here. It's gone now.


I think Naomi was really mad at the company a couple of months ago.  And the Total Divas screw up didn't help.  I think they felt like they had to give her something.

Will she be a compelling champion?  I doubt it.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia, I appreciate all the agree check marks and likes, but I feel that you are leeching off me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> How was that Harper/Orton match? Is it worth a look at?


It was decent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Or Rukia just looked at the betting odds that Drag posted



Possible. Probable, actually.

--------

Enzo fucking chicken. Unorthodox gimmick, but it checks out.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wow when last we had a black champion? Guess Vince is getting progressive


New Day
Sasha
Rich Swann


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Chamber time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

the fuckin shoveling on this page

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I hope Alexa can fade into the background a little now and not be quite so under the microscope.  She still needs to improve a little.  And I would prefer for her to do it quietly.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Naomi was really mad at the company a couple of months ago.  And the Total Divas screw up didn't help.  I think they felt like they had to give her something.
> 
> Will she be a compelling champion?  I doubt it.



Yeah... she fine, but I'm gonna be more interested in Bliss chasing it than Naomi having it. But oh well. That celebration was touching, and she has a reign under her belt, so fuck it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> New Day
> Sasha
> Rich Swann


Sasha holds the title for how long again? New Day was the outshining their division, and who ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> How was that Harper/Orton match? Is it worth a look at?


The ppv is only worth watching once RKO vs harper happens. The matches before nap worthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The ppv is only worth watching once RKO vs harper happens. The matches before nap worthy.


Opener was good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

A couple of months ago the Miz, AJ, Sasha, and Alexa all had belts.

Everything is falling apart..


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sasha holds the title for how long again? New Day was the outshining their division, and who ?



Sashas won the title like 3 times
New day broke the record
Swann was just cruiserweight champ.

Gtfo unless u know what you're talking about Huey Freeman wouldn't shit post.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is legit a waste of a spot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The ppv is only worth watching once RKO vs harper happens. The matches before nap worthy.



Yeah figured as much. At least I get to catch the main event. Vince's sabotage continues


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I slept in. What I miss?



Not much, actually.
Some weird booking, but nothing overtly shocking.

Becky took it
Crews/Kalisto took it [but were murdered afterwards]
Naomi took it
Alpha took it [buried the fuck out of the Ascension ]
Orton took it
Oh, and Mojo Rawley and Curt Hawkins had a fuckin' match of all things. Crazy.

Subaverage Smackdown episode. Orton and Harper was MotN for me, but it wasn't insane or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Dean Ambrose is legit a waste of a spot


Well he has no chance to win I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Yeah figured as much. At least I get to catch the main event. Vince's sabotage continues



Nah more like every top guy in the chamber.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean loves this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Dean Ambrose is legit a waste of a spot



Just as much as the Falcons were at Super Bowl


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I wonder who's gonna start off 

Cena vs AJ?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

needs to be replaced with this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not much, actually.
> Some weird booking, but nothing overtly shocking.
> 
> Becky took it
> ...



Salty Ziggler 

I'll catch Orton/Harper and the women's matches for ass. But can Vince stop ruining SD?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

No Maryse thanks to Nikki.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesus Miz in this? What's taking Nakamura so long to debut !

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena/AJ starting.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I want AJ to climb the chamber and camp out on it's roof.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Jesus Miz in this? What's taking Nakamura so long to debut !


Do you watch NXT?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> needs to be replaced with this


Nope Bookerskully to iconic so you better dig it sucka!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just as much as the Falcons were at Super Bowl


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

yep, Cena/AJ starting it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ fucked over again.  Shane and Daniel Bryan are actually more unfair than Stephanie.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh shit aj vs cena


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Imagine Samoa Joe in this shit, but he's on RAW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

The thing is why is anyone worried about Dean winning? He's not going to , he's pretty much midcard now for good.

I think they should eliminate him quickly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Remember guys Santino Marella set the bar and gave us one of the most iconic Elimination chambers matches ever, let's see if this will even come close.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Use this match to prepare for Shane at Mania.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Bold Prediction, Cena gets eliminated first


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing is why is anyone worried about Dean winning? He's not going to , he's pretty much midcard now for good.
> 
> I think they should eliminate him quickly


Dean Ambrose is getting the ole Ohio teams treatment. Maybe Lebron can save his career


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

this will b interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Bold Prediction, Cena gets eliminated first



I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he gets knocked out at or before #3.

Also, Bray derping it up in a cage is great. I really wish they wouldn't keep doin' him the way they do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Use this match to prepare for Shane at Mania.



Can we have AJ vs. Joe or Sami as an inter-brand match instead?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Dean Ambrose is getting the ole Ohio teams treatment. Maybe Lebron can save his career



Deano's like the Browns though.  Always scrappy but never accomplished


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

if only there was a MiTB holder right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

I feel like if the crowd can't sing/chant to your theme song you're a scrub and deserve to be midcard for life. RIP Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Useful 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

The new chamber looks more bump friendly. Hopefully we get some aerials from the top of the pod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Man, I think wasting Cena on a total divas feud is worse than Shane vs. AJ.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Pretty crazy tempo setter with AJ/Cena


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Imagine Samoa Joe in this shit, but he's on RAW



He's on the A show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Crowd is fucking lit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Just have AJ/Cena at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Man, I think wasting Cena on a total divas feud is worse than Shane vs. AJ.



Yeah it's pretty bad.

Hell, it wastes Miz as well. Dude's literally the hottest he's ever been and gets trapped in it. It's a waste of just about everyone in the match honestly.

EDIT*
Hell, it's kinda a step backwards, too.

"Me and John have nothing to do with each other professionally. I don't need him for my career."
*Tag match*



Huey Freeman said:


> I better relax I know you Cena fans comes in pairs, you and your Mom!



got 'em....


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Timer seems gimmicked as fuck with how long this AJ/Cena exchange has been


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> He's on the A show.


Feel like they are overstocking Raw


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

this got slow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Crowd lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Goto has like 4 moves that are finisher material in WWE


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I like these cameras. I like 'em a lot.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

I keep hoping AJ gives Cena a Burning Hammer and Ends him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to see Dean against Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Ambrose getting eliminated first


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I love you, Dean.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

So it weighs less because it's not made of metal anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

oh shit Dean used his suplex outside on AJ


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Fucks sake they have padded floors in the Chamber now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Ambrose just went next level wtf


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray has to be last because he has no stamina.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Are the links, plastic painted to look like steel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena trying to garner his inner Brock


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Ambrose clothes line suck ass so much


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena, Asuka already did that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

This lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow great work from those three to get the timing right for that triple german


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

They kinda pussified the structure didn't they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Are the links, plastic painted to look like steel?


It does look like it


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Fucks sake they have padded floors in the Chamber now?



It's a weird double edged sword. It's like... the pads pretty much take away 80% of the brutal danger factor of the match. But those pads allow for more wacky spots (like that suplex we just saw), thus adding to it again.

I've got not fucking clue how to feel about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray Wyatt looks like he listen's to Bob Marley


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Wyatt time.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's a weird double edged sword. It's like... the pads pretty much take away 80% of the brutal danger factor of the match. But those pads allow for more wacky spots (like that suplex we just saw), thus adding to it again.
> 
> I've got not fucking clue how to feel about it.



Honestly I liked the steel much, much more. The sound of bodies crashing against the steel floor >>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Don't take the bump AJ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's a weird double edged sword. It's like... the pads pretty much take away 80% of the brutal danger factor of the match. But those pads allow for more wacky spots (like that suplex we just saw), thus adding to it again.
> 
> I've got not fucking clue how to feel about it.



The old structure had hard asf spots tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

So guys about the new chamber and the double edged sword...


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Holy Shit Bray


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Dunn fucked up the camera angle on that bump.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

climb the roof


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ launched.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ did kind of land on his arm.  That was nicely done though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean in trouble.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> The old structure had hard asf spots tho.



I always saw them as brutal because of the steel, but not all that visually impressive until they got back in the ring.

And what with visually impressive being much more of a factor these days, I guess they felt they needed to do something to give them more freedom without feeling like that have to risk becoming crippled.

But then that risk is what added to the prestige in the first place.... It's weird.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

What's with niggss wearing shirts, fat asses


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Well damn


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Miz be the first to go just you watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> What's with niggss wearing shirts, fat asses





*Spoiler*: __ 



And no, I will never not use this video, so don't ask

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Fuck this match lit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I always saw them as brutal because of the steel, but not all that visually impressive until they got back in the ring.
> 
> And what with visually impressive being much more of a factor these days, I guess they felt they needed to do something to give them more freedom without feeling like that have to risk becoming crippled.
> 
> But then that risk is what added to the prestige in the first place.... It's weird.



There are a billion other gimmick matches for the "visually impressive" stuff tho. The EC was always about hard bumps. Hell, even the visually impressive matches like the ladder matches have harder bumps than this new structure.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

People have mentioned that Corbin always wears a shirt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Stay in there Miz.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

I was almost right


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm laughing so hard.
This is paced perfectly. 

----------

Aww, Dean ruined it.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Corbin v Ambrose at Mania. Confirmed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Go get Ambrose Miz.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

See guys Corbin/Ambrose is going to be a thing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

The ones with least stamina usually gets the axe first.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Miz: "...thank you Dean...."


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

is Miz just camping in the pod?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

whew Ambrose has something to do now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Miz ripping off Bryan pisses me off so much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Miz is such a good actor


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

That was really, really, really good.
I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Miz ripping off Bryan pisses me off so much


That's the point.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean done fucked up


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whew Ambrose has something to do now


His match with be the prematch before Mania


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena's back is covered in bruises.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

They should make Corbin and Deano a no DQ tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray has done nothing but eat offense all night. 
------

Welp, there goes *that* prediction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Pretty sure the ring mat is harder than that padded floor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

wait Cena let go of the leg before 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena pointing at the Mania sign is a death flag


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Setting up Miz/Cena or straight up killing it?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait Cena let go of the leg before 3


Miz only gets 2 counts


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Let's go Husky!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena really needs a new finisher that isn't a glorified soft plop on the back.  Especially when eliminating someone who took no damage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray looking sloppy.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ is gonna phenomenal forearm from on top of a pod.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Cena really needs a new finisher that isn't a glorified soft plop on the back.  Especially when eliminating someone who took no damage.


It had more damaged when it was called the F-U


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Cena really needs a new finisher that isn't a glorified soft plop on the back.  Especially when eliminating someone who took no damage.



Meh, it's better than a lot of finishers I could name.
Plus, it's weakened as fuck nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

@Shirker, thought there'd be more spots due to the safer structure?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

280lbs of roids falling off that pod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Bray looking sloppy.


Bray does kind of seem like the obvious next elimination.

Unfortunately we know better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

This is a really good match


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena wins LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

"Don't kill yourself Cena"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> @Shirker, thought there'd be more spots due to the safer structure?



The ones at the beginning of the match didn't happen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also it was just a theory. A game theory.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 12, 2017)

Crazy fucking match


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena Loses LOL


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

drag reaction in the instant reply

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray Wyatt


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

That fan


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

Go Wyatt


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ exhausted.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

*KILL HIM, BRAY!
BE THE MONSTER I KNOW YOU CAN BE!*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

I want to see a Bray/AJ match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *KILL HIM, BRAY!
> BE THE MONSTER I KNOW YOU CAN BE!*


OPEN HIM UP!!!!- Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Blitz uneffective.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

This is Bray's America


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *KILL HIM, BRAY!
> BE THE MONSTER I KNOW YOU CAN BE!*



Suplex him on that mattress outside.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

That clothesline looked lethal


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Shining Wizard


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Suplex him on that mattress outside.



Fuck you. 
I'm not livin' that one down am I?


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

FUCK YEAH WYATT


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

That Clothesline was sick


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Power Levels are bullshit.
And I love it. Come *on*, Bray!

-----------
*YYYEEEEEESSSSSSSSSS
YYYEEESSSS
YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

congrats Bray you finally got what you earned


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

Wyatt wins!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Fuck you.
> I'm not livin' that one down am I?



I'm more gutted by how they neutered one of the best hardcore matches around, but I'll stop and just enjoy AJ stylin(pun intended). 

EDIT: didn't last. AJ can carry tho. Good for Bray.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2017)

I hear voices...!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Happy for Bray.  But WWE really seems clueless this year.  Every title is changing hands right before Mania.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 12, 2017)

That botch replay play by play


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

AJ made that sister abigail look like the ugliest shit.
The guy's a treasure. I hope they continue to treat him well, cuz they need him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

atm Sister Abigail >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

HE FINALLY DID IT


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2017)

Hopefully Bray goes over Randall at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

So Bryan is a dictator?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2017)

Took too long but I'm glad Bray is finally WWE Champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Hopefully Bray goes over Randall at Mania.



That should be the endgame. LOGICALLY.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Cena and AJ both have Rematch Clauses sooooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

can't believe that Dean vs Corbin will be a pre show match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Renee is on the list for her terrible fashion sense.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 12, 2017)

Now if the Big Dog can somehow get his hands on the Universal Title i'll be a happy man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Mickie


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Congrats Bray. Well deserved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Bryan taking off his ear piece


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Cena and AJ both have Rematch Clauses sooooo


DB and Shane probably are going to cancel those rematches.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Cena and AJ both have Rematch Clauses sooooo



YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Mickie botching the fuck out of her interview


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Cena and AJ both have Rematch Clauses sooooo


And you got like 7 weeks until mania.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2017)

So now we haveat WM

Randy vs Bray
Corbyn vs Dean
Seth vs Triple H (dependent on injury)
Brock vs Goldberg
KO vs Jericho
Taker vs Roman (maybe)
Brawn vs ??
AJ vs Shane ?
Cena vs ??
Both tag teams
Andre the Giant battle royale
Both women titles.

That's about right for plans at the moment right


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mickie botching the fuck out of her interview


She has had a couple of bad moments here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Asshole Bryan is so adorable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> DB and Shane probably are going to cancel those rematches.


Damn those heels


Shirker said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!


DONT YOU WANT AJ TO MAIN EVENT MANIA?


WhatADrag said:


> And you got like 7 weeks until mania.


QUIET YOU


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2017)

The Rock also has a rematch clause too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The Rock also has a rematch clause too.



Wait... What?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Wait... What?


Rock was the no. 1 contender after WM29 but he was too injured to get his rematch against Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Asshole Bryan is so adorable


DB/Alexa segment strikes again.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 12, 2017)

She's not holding that again unless they plan a hot potato for Mania.

Anyway Scott what do you think about Bray as world champ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

That ring attire looked great with the belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Ambrose took most of the beatings at the Chamber after taking all the beatings on Smackdown.

He's the whipping boy for destroying Austin's podcast


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 12, 2017)

Bray vs Orton 

Worst WM confirmed


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> DONT YOU WANT AJ TO MAIN EVENT MANIA?



Not at the expense of Bray, Legend.
Not at the expense of Bray.


I'd be down for an AJ/Bray feud though. AJ can play off of Bray's hard hitting style pretty darn well....



The Juice Man said:


> The Rock also has a rematch clause too.



He fuckin' does, doesn't he? 


Don't do this me.
I didn't even notice the wink the first time.

I need to stop watching her matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not at the expense of Bray, Legend.
> Not at the expense of Bray.



The pure rage if Cena beats AJ and Bray to win the title again to face Orton


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> She's not holding that again unless they plan a hot potato for Mania.
> 
> Anyway Scott what do you think about Bray as world champ?



"These fat summabitches, Kevin Ow'ns and Bray Waht.... I'm former champion been in this business 15 years, and these fat summabitches, think they can come in and be WWE and Universal champions!?"
....

.."they're FAT!"



Dean Ambrose said:


> The pure rage if Cena beats AJ and Bray to win the title again to face Orton



The sad thing is, I sorta expect that shit from Cena, so I'd probably laugh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...then I'd cry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Who'd get more heat...........Roman beating Taker cleanly and in babyface mode or Cena beating AJ and Bray to go on and face Orton at Mania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Cant have Talking Smack without Bryan.


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2017)

If you told me 9 years ago that john fucking cena would be a transitional champ between aj fucking styles and husky fucking harris with dreads i would've laughed myself into a coma


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not at the expense of Bray, Legend.
> Not at the expense of Bray.
> 
> 
> ...


It wont be im calling for a Fatal 4 Way, AJ vs Randy vs Cena vs Wyatt

I noticed it after I posted, that subtlety


Dean Ambrose said:


> The pure rage if Cena beats AJ and Bray to win the title again to face Orton


All 4 men with AJ or Wyatt going over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

ted. said:


> If you told me 9 years ago that john fucking cena would be a transitional champ between aj fucking styles and husky fucking harris with dreads i would've laughed myself into a coma


What about Goldberg vs KO


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Bray vs Orton
> 
> Worst WM confirmed


It doesn't have that main event for Mania feel.

It was the Main Event for No Mercy.  And we have talked about this.  It was a lousy match.  The third best match on that card.  Hopefully they can do better.

I personally would be relieved if Orton came out at Raw and announced that he was challenging for the Universal title at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who'd get more heat...........Roman beating Taker cleanly and in babyface mode or Cena beating AJ and Bray to go on and face Orton at Mania?



Roman beating Taker easy.

Cener's been around so long that the hate has kinda become a point of irony recently. He'd get boos for beating AJ, "meh"s from beating Bray, but then that's about it.

I'd actually fear for Roman's safety if he beats Undertaker. It's... starting to get outta hand with that guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 12, 2017)

ted. said:


> If you told me 9 years ago that john fucking cena would be a transitional champ between aj fucking styles and husky fucking harris with dreads i would've laughed myself into a coma


He was a transitional champ when he lost the belt in the chamber in 2009.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What about Goldberg vs KO


Yet another title change before Mania.  Sami will probably win the US title.  And Bayley will take the women's belt.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What about Goldberg vs KO



Well, yeah, but KO's gonna die, so I'm not sure if it counts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> All 4 men with AJ or Wyatt going over.



but Vince wants to piss you off 



Shirker said:


> Roman beating Taker easy.
> 
> Cener's been around so long that the hate has kinda become a point of irony recently. He'd get boos for beating AJ, "meh"s from beating Bray, but then that's about it.
> 
> I'd actually fear for Roman's safety if he beats Undertaker. It's... starting to get outta hand with that guy.



It hasn't been that bad with Roman has it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yet another title change before Mania.  Sami will probably win the US title.  And Bayley will take the women's belt.


KO losing the title is great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

Khris gonna ban anyone that cheers for Goldie to win the title

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What about Goldberg vs KO


Pretty unreal tbh because i was never counting on goldberg actually lacing up the boots again tbh. at least not the extant that we've seen now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Khris gonna ban anyone that cheers for Goldie to win the title



Popping for SquashBerg is part of the problem.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Vince wants to piss you off
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't been that bad with Roman has it?



It's weird. He usually does at least end up getting 50/50 pop by the end of his matches, cuz his big moves are just so over. And I hear at house shows he's got it made. That said, I also hear the house show thing is starting to turn a little sour, and regardless of how over he manages to get at the end of shows, the crowds usually hit the fuggin' reset button when he first shows up anywhere, getting near unanimous boos all over again. Dude has to start from the ground up every single week, and the Royal Rumble and Samoa Joe shit didn't help.

If he manages to get in a program with _Taker_ and _*beat him*_, they're gonna have to pull some gahdamn gymnastics during the buildup to make sure we don't hit ECW levels of trash throwing.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Khris gonna ban anyone that cheers for Goldie to win the title



>Incurring godking Khris's wrath.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Smackdown wins the ass wars by the by.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

I'd rather have Roman solo the entire roster than sit through a CantBumpBerg title run.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2017)

let Roman beat Taker at WM. i want to see his career flop. the people will bury him once and for all


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> I'd rather have Roman solo the entire roster than sit through a CantBumpBerg title run.



Same, honestly. The first thing'd be funny. The second'd just be Lesnar again, but this time without the benefits of subpar cardio and fan-endangerment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Popping for SquashBerg is part of the problem.



True. That's why I hope that Goldberg doesn't win the title. Brock vs Goldie 2 is gonna suck dick.





Shirker said:


> It's weird. He usually does at least end up getting 50/50 pop by the end of his matches, cuz his big moves are just so over. And I hear at house shows he's got it made. That said, I also hear the house show thing is starting to turn a little sour, and regardless of how over he manages to get at the end of shows, the crowds usually hit the fuggin' reset button when he first shows up anywhere, getting near unanimous boos all over again. Dude has to start from the ground up every single week, and the Royal Rumble and Samoa Joe shit didn't help.
> 
> If he manages to get in a program with _Taker_ and _*beat him*_, they're gonna have to pull some gahdamn gymnastics during the buildup to make sure we don't hit ECW levels of trash throwing.
> 
> ...



I doubt it will ever get to that level 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*sorta hoping it does just to scare Vince*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

How will SquashDad even drop the title if he can't take an F-5 or something?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2017)

they should change the belt dammit! i want to call Fat Wyatt the Overweight Champ! dreams realized bitches!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

kurisu said:


> How will SquashDad even drop the title if he can't take an F-5 or something?



"That's my secret, Cap... I wouldn't"


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She has a really good chance.  The belt is up for grabs.  No one is allowed to carry into Mania.



Nia Jax sucks ass. she only used her relatives to get pushed over to the main roster right away. i hate this bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Stop ruining kayfabe Haitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2017)

if you are Dwayne Johnson's gardener and trained at NXT you can use that shit as leverage to get you a spot to the main roster after a couple of months.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2017)

Paul just can't stop fishing for cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> How will SquashDad even drop the title if he can't take an F-5 or something?


Finger poke of doom


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Paul just can't stop fishing for cheers.


He's not trying very hard to be the heel in his feud with Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, I hope they have a plan for AJ at Mania.  I'm quite worried that they don't right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Man. Crews really aint all that bad. Just needs a gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Funny thing is. You're fatter than both of them.


Kek.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Man. Crews really aint all that bad. Just needs a gimmick.


He's really boring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Ranallo's accent is gold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Since HHH seems to actually want to retire now, why not have an awesome last feud with seth where he puts his career on the line?

Hell you can even have Seth tell HHH something along the lines of : At Wrestlemania, The game, the King , will hear the two last words that will haunt him forever...... Game over!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's really boring.



That's why he needs a gimmick. He's a decent worker IMO.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's not trying very hard to be the heel in his feud with Seth.



He never does anymore.
The promos and programs he's in end up twisting in such a way that makes him hard to boo. It's awful. 

The one he cut a couple Mondays ago was surprisingly babyface for a guy that fucked his golden boy for literally no reason.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Stop ruining kayfabe Haitch.


Hopefully HHH told her that sometimes you need to give your opponent time to get in the proper position to set up moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Since HHH seems to actually want to retire now, why not have an awesome last feud with seth where he puts his career on the line?
> 
> Hell you can even have Seth tell HHH something along the lines of : At Wrestlemania, The game, the King , will hear the two last words that will haunt him forever...... Game over!



Feel like Trips will still have matches here and there for at least 10 more years. He's already semi-retired tho, but making it official will take away from those future matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Funny thing is. You're fatter than both of them.



never seen Drag get so insecure of his weight than today 

son, i only weigh 75kg

you're twice my size


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> never seen Drag get so insecure of his weight than today
> 
> son, i only weigh 75kg
> 
> you're twice my size


So you're a cruiserweight? No wonder you talk so much shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

In the main matches:

HHH is competing
Undertaker in another match
Goldberg vs Brock
Shane probably in a match
Soon to be semi retired Jericho


And these are your pivotal matches.  Way too many fucking part timers are ruining the event.  No one has the balls to stand up to Vince??


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

I personally have nothing against Brock, HHH, Shane.

And fuck you for bringing up Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> Feel like Trips will still have matches here and there for at least 10 more years. He's already semi-retired tho, but making it official will take away from those future matches.


but he even stated on interviews that he'd rather be focusing on NXT and creative than get in the ring. You can even tell his half hearted heel attempts show he's bored of wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Drag/Termina Thor is always entertaining.  One of the better thread feuds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So you're a cruiserweight? No wonder you talk so much shit.



yes fatass!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I personally have nothing against Brock, HHH, Shane.
> 
> And fuck you for bringing up Jericho.


The point is that Jericho won't be here the night after Wrestlemania.  After Wrestlemania.  Only Brock will be left out of those guys.  It will be Brock and all of the guys on your roster that you decided weren't good enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The point is that Jericho won't be here the night after Wrestlemania.  After Wrestlemania.  Only Brock will be left out of those guys.  It will be Brock and all of the guys on your roster that you decided weren't good enough.


The point is Jericho has been wrestling the full year I see no point in bringing him up in a convo with guys who wrestle 3 times a year.


TerminaTHOR said:


> yes fatass!


I'm sorry you weight the same as jack gallagher


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

i will apply at the performance center and will use forged documents and call myself JAKE CENA

i'm CENA by name but no way in hell related to Cena. i will see Vince in the background foam in the mouth and will get me a main title push to Smackdown right away


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Otunga is sooo shit, holy shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm sorry you weight the same as jack gallagher



I'm sorry I'm not as fat ass husky harris


----------



## Ae (Feb 13, 2017)

Cena tying Flair record was a waste. Might as well let AJ kept the belt and lose it to Bray.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

What's the max weight for a Cruiserweight?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

khrisu can you change my name to JAKE CENA? 

@kurisu


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> Cena tying Flair record was a waste


They are just trying to get him to the record at this point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's the max weight for a Cruiserweight?



205lbs


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> 205lbs


As a regular dude.  You gotta be pretty muscular or fat to eclipse that mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I'm sorry I'm not as fat ass husky harris


Husky harris is the champion you're a comedy character like jack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Ae said:


> Cena tying Flair record was a waste. Might as well let AJ kept the belt and lose it to Bray.


Its not a waste. The entire purpose is to break it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Husky harris is the champion you're a comedy character like jack.



husky harris is a comedic character in Nexus you chump 

he's a transitional champ. fat wyatt is a heel and Orton will win the belt at WM as a face. every face wins at Botchmania the only exception is Brock.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> As a regular dude.  You gotta be pretty muscular or fat to eclipse that mark.



150lbs i think


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its not a waste. The entire purpose is to break it.



the real purpose is to show how far can Cena go with his ass kissin --err i mean politicking


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> husky harris is a comedic character in Nexus you chump
> 
> he's a transitional champ. fat wyatt is a heel and Orton will win the belt at WM as a face. every face wins at Botchmania the only exception is Brock.


Orton ain't winning shit at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> husky harris is a comedic character in Nexus you chump
> 
> he's a transitional champ. fat wyatt is a heel and Orton will win the belt at WM as a face. every face wins at Botchmania the only exception is Brock.


He's the WWE champion. The same title Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan held. No shit posting do will change that thorj perkins.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate how the WWE is about records and streaks.  We saw it with New Day.  We saw it when Nikki beat AJ Lee's record.  And here we go again with Cena.

They are willing to compromise the integrity of the show so that someone can achieve a fake record.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyway. Got back from watch and decided to watch the show from the beginning while avoiding this thread to keep myself spoiler free.
IMO it fucking delivered. Fastland better be on some OP shit if it wants to top this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton ain't winning shit at Mania.



if Fat Wyatt retains then its the perfect time for them to change the belt. but Wyatt is really bland and lacks cardio. i don't see him as a good worker tbh. he can talk all day long to put people to sleep for all i care he still sucks in the ring.



WhatADrag said:


> He's the WWE champion. The same title Stone Cold and Hulk Hogan held. No shit posting do will change that thorj perkins.



i'm happy for Fat Wyatt being the champ. i just don't see him on a high level at the moment since he really sucks in the ring and his reign will be a short one. Smackdown has a limited roster for main eventers so they need to shuffle the title holder every a couple of months or so.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

How come Soul Taker and myself are never on at the same time while Thor and Rukia shit posts?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> if Fat Wyatt retains then its the perfect time for them to change the belt. but Wyatt is really bland and lacks cardio. i don't see him as a good worker tbh. he can talk all day long to put people to sleep for all i care he still sucks in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm happy for Fat Wyatt being the champ. i just don't see him on a high level at the moment since he really sucks in the ring and his reign will be a short one. Smackdown has a limited roster for main eventers so they need to shuffle the title every a couple of months or so.


You have Wyatt, Orton, Dean, Cena, Styles. Corbin is being built up. You can always rotate guys like Ziggler and Miz in. Then whatever other moves they make. How many many eventers do you need for a two hour show?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyway. Got back from watch and decided to watch the show from the beginning while avoiding this thread to keep myself spoiler free.
> IMO it fucking delivered. Fastland better be on some OP shit if it wants to top this.


Really?  I thought the first half was pretty bland until Orton/Harper.  What did you like about it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> the real purpose is to show how far can Cena go with his ass kissin --err i mean politicking


Then wouldn't he hold the title so he can main event mania?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You have Wyatt, Orton, Dean, Cena, Styles. Corbin is being built up. You can always rotate guys like Ziggler and Miz in. Then whatever other moves they make. How many many eventers do you need for a two hour show?



minimum of 5, max of 10 main eventers.




WhatADrag said:


> How come Soul Taker and myself are never on at the same time while Thor and Rukia shit posts?



son, you start sounding like TetraVaal the righteous one. you feel like you don't shit post at all? all your post are the same lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Then wouldn't he hold the title so he can main event mania?



he put that on hold for now because of the rumored proposal match.

i hope Nikki refuses out of spite


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> he put that on hold for now because of the rumored proposal match.
> 
> i hope Nikki refuses out of spite


ok.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

drag ran out of things to say and resorted to one liners 

it's okay son. 

Fat Wyatt is our champion. Smackdown will have a buffet celebration be sure not to miss it drag!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

ok.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really?  I thought the first half was pretty bland until Orton/Harper.  What did you like about it?


Network didn't have the Pre-Show match so I missed that.
I thought Mickie/Becky was a good solid opener. And Bae getting a win also helps boost my appreciation. Ziggler losing was ehh (match itself was aight) but his pre-match beatdown of Kalisto and post-match beatdown of Crews and Kalisto makes sure he didn't look like a punk ass bitch. Tag Turmoil was also a decent match, also I REALLY thought they were going to give The Ascension the title win there which made me invested in the ending. Plus on the upside AA could feud with The Usos, The Ascension or both (or The Revival) for Mania which will be good for the Tag Division. Even though I'm tired of the Natalya/Nikki feud the match was alright too.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyway. Got back from watch and decided to watch the show from the beginning while avoiding this thread to keep myself spoiler free.
> IMO it fucking delivered. Fastland better be on some OP shit if it wants to top this.



Glad ya had fun with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I would be a lot happier with Bray winning if this was Payback instead of Elimination Chamber.  The whole main eventing Mania thing is the problem.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

OVERWEIGHT CHAMP!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So you're a cruiserweight? No wonder you talk so much shit.


More like a vanilla midget  (someone had to say it)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would be a lot happier with Bray winning if this was Payback instead of Elimination Chamber.  The whole main eventing Mania thing is the problem.


Oldberg/Lesnar is going to Main Event Mania anyways. Bet.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would be a lot happier with Bray winning if this was Payback instead of Elimination Chamber.  The whole main eventing Mania thing is the problem.



I'd be surprised if this wasn't the opening match at mania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I'd be surprised if this wasn't the opening match at mania


Prepare to be surprised then.  Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oldberg/Lesnar is going to Main Event Mania anyways. Bet.


It's Wrestlemania.  They will probably pitch the show as having three main events.

But yes.  Goldberg and Lesnar will go last.  (Since that match will be short.  And not a good wrestling match.  The match before it needs to be lit.)


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Prepare to be surprised then.  Lol.



I dunno, the WWE's definition of "Main Event" apparently means "anywhere on the card" nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

2017 could be the year that the fat asses would be champs!

Fat Wyatt
Fat Owens
Fat Nia
Fat Joe


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

-Could be.

The two main champions are already fat asses dummy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK SOMEONE ON MY FB TIMELINE CHANGED THEIR PROFILE TO THOR AVATAR.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I wanted to go to an NXT show.  But it seems like they just drive around Florida.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Prepare to be surprised then.  Lol.


WWE tends to have a big match go on first In the big ppvs. Considering how much Vince loves Raw over Smackdown I can see him having the smackdown title go on first ( by that I mean after the preshow). Getting the smackdown big match out of the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Chamber match was too safe for my taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I thought all of the skits with Carmella were terrible.  Not necessarily her fault, but I didn't like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

I'd rather it be safe than shortening someones career.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I think it was proven that you can have three female matches on a card.  None of the matches were terrible.  The crowd was somewhat engaged for all of them.  Smackdown pulled it off and got away with these matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Meh the whole draw of the Chamber is that its dangerous af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

fat wyatt cant take any bumps you cant have him spilling his fats out


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

kimochi


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2017)

Based Wyatt

While I would have loved to see Wyatt win the rumble and Orton win the chamber, then have Wyatt win the belt at WM, this is actually WWE for once thinking about the storyline and consistency.

If Bray won the Rumble, he wouldn't have any incentive to challenge Randy for the WWE title and would go for the Universal title. However Randy betraying Bray makes a lot more storyline sense.

Whats is a bigger shame is that Cena was just a transitional Champ, he tied the record to only hold the belt for two weeks. It would have been better for Aj to keep the title and drop it at elimination chamber, they didn't even do anything special with Cena tying the record it was just his baby face schtick.

I hope they do something special for Cena actually breaking the record, like a heel turn because he is unable to win the old fashion way.


----------



## Dellinger (Feb 13, 2017)

AJ doesn't deserve this..We also don't deserve 2 shitty champions in oldberg and the lame version Unsertaker

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

but Fat Wyatt tells you to run!! he's so scary af


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2017)

Was surfing through the thread and...



God Movement said:


> More blood than we'll see in the Elimination Chamber.



hot damn how sad it is that this comment rang true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2017)

I think everyone and their mom are happy becuz Wyatt won! But it's such a misery to see Ric being tied by a guy who lost the title two weeks later. And it's also pitiful that Cena's 16th reign is was so short and......transitional. That's fking lame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

Wonder how Wyatt is gonna power through both Cena and AJ. Okay, with Cena I guess Miz can interfere. But so maybe he'll beat AJ clean? I say make it a triple threat and have Cena eat the pin after a Miz interference. This way all three are protected.

AJ can blame the GMs for sticking him in a triple threat instead of a one on one like promised building up for Shane-o vs. AJ.



WhatADrag said:


> I'd rather it be safe than shortening someones career.



If safety is the concern then don't have it all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

They got away with the match.  But yeah, don't hold the event again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

You guys say it like there's any other promotion in the world with a gimmick match that's even remotely similar or as if this match was even a failure by the standards of the old ones.

It was a great match and the added safety allowed them to do new spots we haven't really seen before. Complaining about a 4 star gimmick match is lulzy. Shit might end up being the highest rated chamber match, it's the 4th highest rated one on Cagematch out of the 16.

So yeah the majority of avids are actually quite pleased with that Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't see how they can leave the SD tag division alone for seven more weeks.

That entire division is stale.  AA has gone through everyone.  The Usos have no momentum and have lost plenty to AA; I don't have any interest in seeing that match.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys say it like there's any other promotion in the world with a gimmick match that's even remotely similar or as if this match was even a failure by the standards of the old ones.
> 
> It was a great match and the added safety allowed them to do new spots we haven't really seen before. Complaining about a 4 star gimmick match is lulzy. Shit might end up being the highest rated chamber match, it's the 4th highest rated one on Cagematch out of the 16.
> 
> So yeah the majority of avids are actually quite pleased with that Elimination Chamber.


Don't see how that was the 4th highest rated Chamber match. Even the 2008 SD and RAW ones were better than this crap.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't see how that was the 4th highest rated Chamber match. Even the 2008 SD and RAW ones were better than this crap.



How? Because it was too safe 

What about the actual match or the fact we basically had 2 four star matches orbiting each other in this. What because they put a mat on the metal floor? So tired ass slingshot spots are better than watching Cena take a bump from the top of the cage? How about the fact they actually used the pods or the cage in memorable and intelligent ways. I mean before this Kallisto perching at the top of the cage and Sheamus kicking the door in were the only spots that made any elimination chamber feel different.

I don't know, can't really see any merit in these criticisms since they ignore the fact a good match went on with the chamber being used to enhance the experience. 

You're free to think it's crap but I mean if every wrestling reviewer of merit(411mania, cagematch users, VoW) is pretty much in agreement this match was great then it's a most personal opinion to say it was "crap".


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Emmalina coming out tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

If they would have the exact same match in the old chamber. At least 3 of them would be injuried or worse. Idc if fans complain. I'd take that instead of shortening aj career anyday. Plus the match itself is a top 3 chamber match. There is no way to argue its not other than the fact its not as dangerous.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> How? Because it was too safe
> 
> What about the actual match or the fact we basically had 2 four star matches orbiting each other in this. What because they put a mat on the metal floor? So tired ass slingshot spots are better than watching Cena take a bump from the top of the cage? How about the fact they actually used the pods or the cage in memorable and intelligent ways. I mean before this Kallisto perching at the top of the cage and Sheamus kicking the door in were the only spots that made any elimination chamber feel different.
> 
> ...



Yeah it was way too safe. I just couldn't get into it, thought it was a neutered chamber match that was missing a lot of spots. When I think of the Elimination Chamber I think of the brutality and how dangerous its supposed to be. The match wasn't that good either, quite a bit of resting around and Miz's DB spot in the match was pretty bad. It just seems like WWE will never top the 2002 Chamber.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations to Alexa.  She's so tiny, but she managed to have a run as women's champion.  No one can take that away from her.  She had a nice career.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

WWE shouldn't advertise the match as dangerous if these guys are just going to fight inside a playpen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2017)

Call me old school but if there's any kind of steel cage, somebody has to blade.

If it's THAT dangerous then WWE should just scrap the EC.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If they would have the exact same match in the old chamber. At least 3 of them would be injuried or worse. Idc if fans complain. I'd take that instead of shortening aj career anyday. Plus the match itself is a top 3 chamber match. There is no way to argue its not other than the fact its not as dangerous.



The padding killed all my immersion. Just shouldn't even have a Elimination Chamber match if its not going to be dangerous af.



The Juice Man said:


> Call me old school but if there's any kind of steel cage, somebody has to blade.
> 
> If it's THAT dangerous then WWE should just scrap the EC.


This too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah it was way too safe. I just couldn't get into it, thought it was a neutered chamber match that was missing a lot of spots. When I think of the Elimination Chamber I think of the brutality and how dangerous its supposed to be. The match wasn't that good either, quite a bit of resting around and Miz's DB spot in the match was pretty bad. It just seems like WWE will never top the 2002 Chamber.





[S-A-F] said:


> The padding killed all my immersion. Just shouldn't even have a Elimination Chamber match if its not going to be dangerous af.



This is pretty ignorant for the most part. 

The whole either do it dangerous or don't do it all mentality when the match itself was actually great is just so faulty. Again you're free to think what you want but I think to sit here and not qualify it as being the most personal of opinions when pretty much every review and the consensus is that the match was one of the best ECs ever is pretty wrong. The Miz spot is really what you want to harp on not the fact we pretty much had AJ putting on 2 four star matches? Like to me that just says you didn't see the same tentative slingshot into the cage spots we've seen for years and just tuned out of what was a great match.



Rukia said:


> WWE shouldn't advertise the match as dangerous if these guys are just going to fight inside a playpen.



Go jump onto a pad with metal underneath like Cena did and tell me if that feels like a playpen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Call me old school but if there's any kind of steel cage, somebody has to blade.
> 
> If it's THAT dangerous then WWE should just scrap the EC.


Mickie's elbow was really bloody though.  She went through the ringer.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If they would have the exact same match in the old chamber. At least 3 of them would be injuried or worse. Idc if fans complain. I'd take that instead of shortening aj career anyday. Plus the match itself is a top 3 chamber match. There is no way to argue its not other than the fact its not as dangerous.



They should bring back the old chamber and put Reigns in it. Make everyone do high spots. They all leave injured and Reigns leaves unscathed due to his superior body armor.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is pretty ignorant for the most part.
> 
> The whole either do it dangerous or don't do it all mentality when the match itself was actually great is just so faulty. Again you're free to think what you want but I think to sit here and not qualify it as being the most personal of opinions when pretty much every review and the consensus is that the match was one of the best ECs ever is pretty wrong. The Miz spot is really what you want to harp on not the fact we pretty much had AJ putting on 2 four star matches? Like to me that just says you didn't see the same tentative slingshot into the cage spots we've seen for years and just tuned out of what was a great match.
> 
> ...


Meh its whatever bro. I don't see what's so good about that match from last night. It hardly competes with the 2002 Chamber let alone the weaker ones like 2003 or 2008. When I watch a chamber match I expect it to be brutal and last nights didn't deliver on that front so I just couldn't enjoy it. Could care less how much workrate they put out. Never been a workrate guy tbh tbf. I'm all about the spectacle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

From various sites and so on. I'm starting to think most wrestling fans don't actually know what they are talking about and only complain because it wasn't the way they would book a show.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Good for Teddy.  At least the WWE is going to get the hall of fame right this year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From various sites and so on. I'm starting to think most wrestling fans don't actually know what they are talking about and only complain because it wasn't the way they would book a show.



It's funny because I was just thinking how can the same people who were talking about banning the diving headbutt be complaining about how they compromised the EC by making it safer.

We can all get entrenched in markdom though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Personally I liked the chamber match  BUT I understand why it's getting negative reaction.

Gimmicks like this need that brutality to show an intense match. While I'm sure the cage still hurts, it felt like you were watching wrestlers in one of those bouncy houses and thus made it look weak and not threatening. Plus Gibbs said something interesting, those chain looked so fake as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys say it like there's any other promotion in the world with a gimmick match that's even remotely similar or as if this match was even a failure by the standards of the old ones.
> 
> It was a great match and the added safety allowed them to do new spots we haven't really seen before. Complaining about a 4 star gimmick match is lulzy. Shit might end up being the highest rated chamber match, it's the 4th highest rated one on Cagematch out of the 16.




What spots? 

Every "new EC spot" could be done without the cage itself. The padding was softer the damn ring mat. Everything else was done before, but this time everything was just softer. The match itself wasn't awful, but the gimmicky stuff was garbage. It's a gimmick match after all, it was sold as this dangerous structure that will have tough bumps. It's like having a Cell match that was decent but the cell itself was made out of rubber.

For me, I think if they're gonna halfass it then don't do it at all. But I'm not gonna give it as a pass for being neutered. 



> So yeah the majority of avids are actually quite pleased with that Elimination Chamber.



This aint the first time you're using this argument? And needless to say I'm not very fond of it.



The Juice Man said:


> Call me old school but if there's any kind of steel cage, somebody has to blade.
> 
> If it's THAT dangerous then WWE should just scrap the EC.



If they're using plastic and passing it off as steel then they might as well use blood packets instead.



WhatADrag said:


> From various sites and so on. I'm starting to think most wrestling fans don't actually know what they are talking about and only complain because it wasn't the way they would book a show.



Sorry but this is the shittiest/bitchiest argument used in a wrasslin discussion. 

If we didn't like it then we didn't like it, you don't have to undermine those that don't agree. If you like it and think the padding is a good idea then good for you, but don't force that shit onto others. The mere fact that they falsely advertised it is reason alone to complain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Chair shots are going to be with cushioned chairs that are softer than pillows pretty soon at this rate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> If we didn't like it then we didn't like it, you don't have to undermine those that don't agree. If you like it and think the padding is a good idea then good for you, but don't force that shit onto others. The mere fact that they falsely advertised it is reason alone to complain.


Wasn't talking about that situation.
Try again.
I made a vague statement that got you self conscious and all defensive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From various sites and so on. I'm starting to think most wrestling fans don't actually know what they are talking about and only complain because it wasn't the way they would book a show.





WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't talking about that situation.
> Try again.
> I made a vague statement that got you self conscious and all defensive.



Then how about you elaborate?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

vague statements are dangerous doe Drag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyways Dean Ambrose stole the crowd at the Chamber. 

Most over babyface in the company


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> What spots?
> 
> Every "new EC spot" could be done without the cage itself. The padding was softer the damn ring mat. Everything else was done before, but this time everything was just softer. The match itself wasn't awful, but the gimmicky stuff was garbage. It's a gimmick match after all, it was sold as this dangerous structure that will have tough bumps. It's like having a Cell match that was decent but the cell itself was made out of rubber.
> 
> For me, I think if they're gonna halfass it then don't do it at all. But I'm not gonna give it as a pass for being neutered.



The cage spot, the floor spot with Dean and AJ, and any spot involving the pod. I mean the sword cuts both ways because it's not like there were any actual spots in the PG version of the match, there were substantially less in those "brutal" matches than the one here. The fact they were able to actually take the bumps without being tentative allowed the match to be that much better. You're talking about peril and the most perilous spot in recent years is them doing a suplex or power slam onto the mesh outside.

So the actual quality has nothing to do with it? At what point does the fact the match is actually good actually matter because all your saying is that it could be crap and as long as it was brutal at least it lived up to the billing, might as well watch a light tube match and call it quality.

Go fall from 10 feet onto a mat and try not to get hurt. smh at this false advertisement. 



kurisu said:


> This aint the first time you're using this argument? And needless to say I'm not very fond of it.



Because it should be noted that you're tapping into a minority that seems bigger than it is because this is a small thread not because there's so many that feel this way.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I will be livid if Charlotte loses the belt tonight.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyways Dean Ambrose stole the crowd at the Chamber.
> 
> Most over babyface in the company




I'm glad he seems to have a story for Wrestlemania at least.  He deserves it for busting his ass in 2016.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I will be livid if Charlotte loses the belt tonight.
> 
> 
> I'm glad he seems to have a story for Wrestlemania at least.  He deserves it for busting his ass in 2016.


Ambrose losing the title at Mania . Afterwards he'll feud with some of the lower card for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope not.

Ambrose is definitely one of the most mistreated superstars in the company right now though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> vague statements are dangerous doe Drag


You right I learned my lesson.



kurisu said:


> Then how about you elaborate?


My fault.

Basically. What I was trying to say is. Most wrestling fans shouldn't be taken serious.
I finally get what Lance Storm meant in his tweet. Storm tweeted to a fan about the rumble "maybe you should stop trying to book instead try being a fan." Now at the time I took offense to what he said because I was displeased with the rumble having no big surprises and the fact Roman was number 30.  I was thinking that he was telling us to sit back and enjoy WWE stupid shit. But he wasn't.

But after Bray winning the title, yet people are still bitching. I finally get it. Most wrestling fans complain just to complain. I get why you disliked the Chamber but I won't agree with anyone who disliked the outcome. The same people are complaining about how Bray winning doesn't make any sense and is sudden proves people are full of shit. Its the same people complaining it makes no sense are the same people complaining "why don't you push Bray?" This also proves most wrestling fans don't pay attention because Bray/Orton already had a main event ppv match against one another which bray won, Bray and Orton won for team survivor series, they won the tag titles, both were in the final four in the rumble. Even if it didn't make sense. These same people complain about how something is predictable.

Dudes would over analyze anything to the smallest detail and bitch about it. I listen to this youtube viewer named JDfromNY206 after every show. Guys like JD and Joe Cronin are reviewers that actually make sense I don't agree with all their ideas but they are usually spot on. My point is however, JD was bitching a full 10 mins on how Corbin was eliminated because it made him look like a dumbass. It made me realize he was bitching because WWE didn't book the match the way he had imagined Corbin destroying everyone. Like who cares about that Corbin elimination? No one. It's not like 5 months down the line we aren't going to take Corbin serious because he lost not paying attention to Dean in the EC match.

It just made me realize how most dudes complain just to complain not because it's justified but because it wasn't how they booked it nor do most people know what they are talking about. For example Rukia praising Becky Lynch last night and ST pointing out he was just dissing her a month ago. For example Dean Ambrose the poster complaining about Dean ambrose the wrestler when in reality Dean was one of the guys to make the best out of 2016. For example I saw this 
It just hit me a majority of wrestling fans complain just to complain and most shouldn't be taken serious. I have multiple friends who I discuss wrestling with outside of fourms. One of them just makes statements that he never backs up with proper useful evidence. He tells me he doesn't like Naomi and his reasoning is she's ugly and she can't wrestle. When in reality shes pretty athletic and is improving in the ring. Instead of giving me proof he says just because he doesn't like her.  Then he goes on to trash Roman saying he's a trash wrestler. I bring up the fact he has a lot of great matches. His response is "yeah but hes a pussy because hes afraid t get slaps to the chest so he wears vests."


I just hit the point most fans are stupid. I can tell who to actually talk to from experience though. Me, You, and Soul Taker can have actual convos. If someone thinks Roman is complete trash I want actual details why. Someone on another fourm I talk to daily can tell my why. He can prove to me why Roman is a flop and back up his statement on why he believes Roman is just another psycho sid and generic version of British Bull dog.

Most fans can't most fans don't know why they say shit they don't have proof and they just say shit to say it because it's an easy way to get praise. Because its cool shitting on WWE, Cena, and Roman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Ambrose is definitely one of the most mistreated superstars in the company right now though.



Dude 


Nah he's probably in the doghouse cause he killed the Austin Podcast

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude
> 
> 
> Nah he's probably in the doghouse cause he killed the Austin Podcast


They might actually start treating him better because they want to keep Renee.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2017)

Ambrose is still asshurt because Austin called him out on being complacent during most of his world title reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They might actually start treating him better because they want to keep Renee.



Renee is love, Renee is life bro.



The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose is still asshurt because Austin called him out on being complacent during most of his world title reign.



He's not. If he was he'd actually improve on his ring moves and his intensity


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose is still asshurt because Austin called him out on being complacent during most of his world title reign.



Because the 6 weeks he'd been champion feuding with the Shiled and 2 weeks of SD Live where he feuded with Ziggler were definitely enough to tell he was complacent


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Honestly though Austin probably wanted Dean to share his back story cause he wanted to put him over on his podcast. So I'm sure there was some good intentions on his part too. Just that the stuff Dean's done could have cost him the title. Podcast for Ambrose was a lose , lose


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2017)

Pretty sure it was AJ Styles title reign that made Smackdown the show to watch in 2016.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

The truth is that Austin is jealous of Dean.  He tried to ruin his career during that interview.  Mainly because he is mad that a lot of the fans no longer remember him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Pretty sure it was AJ Styles title reign that made Smackdown the show to watch in 2016.



Except I'm hearing that he had less viewings than when Ambrose was champ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Ambrose is fine.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The cage spot, the floor spot with Dean and AJ, and any spot involving the pod. I mean the sword cuts both ways because it's not like there were any actual spots in the PG version of the match, there were substantially less in those "brutal" matches than the one here. The fact they were able to actually take the bumps without being tentative allowed the match to be that much better. You're talking about peril and the most perilous spot in recent years is them doing a suplex or power slam onto the mesh outside.



They did all of those before or am I imagining things? 

Past shitty EC matches doesn't excuse a softer cage. Just means they should've scrapped the gimmick years ago. 



> So the actual quality has nothing to do with it? At what point does the fact the match is actually good actually matter because all your saying is that it could be crap and as long as it was brutal at least it lived up to the billing, might as well watch a light tube match and call it quality.



What's the point of having a cage and selling the cage if the cage is underutilized. You can have a classic inside HiaC but if the HiaC isn't used it stills takes away from the whole thing. I didn't even say it was crap. I just shared my opinion on the cage itself.  



> Go fall from 10 feet onto a mat and try not to get hurt. smh at this false advertisement.



Like I said, just scrap the damn thing if it's too dangerous. Having a 6 way elimination match with the same booking would have been better than a pussified structure. 



> Because it should be noted that you're tapping into a minority that seems bigger than it is because this is a small thread not because there's so many that feel this way.



Why should it be noted? Are you trying to prove something? This is why I have a problem with it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except I'm hearing that he had less viewings than when Ambrose was champ.


That's probably true.  Dean was champ right after the brand split and right before the NFL season started.  The ratings were probably higher before AJ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

@WhatADrag 

No man it's cool, I'm kinda to blame to be honest. Just that, that post was in the middle of all the EC talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The truth is that Austin is jealous of Dean.  He tried to ruin his career during that interview.  Mainly because he is mad that a lot of the fans no longer remember him.



I know. 

Dean has such an epic career going for him.

Corny ass promos.

Pile driving mannequins.

Feuding over plants and lite bright jackets.

Using that sloppy suicide dive and rebound clothesline.

Austin is such a hack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I know.
> 
> Dean has such an epic career going for him.
> 
> ...



ok I'll give you most of these but  Mitch the Plant was great  and the bright jackets was Jericho's schtick 


Plus that Suicide dive is not sloppy, if anything it's too safe.  Daniel Bryan's was dangerously sloppy. 



Otherwise you got me


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean definitely has to be world champion at some point this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What I was trying to say is. Most wrestling fans shouldn't be taken serious.



@Rukia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

kurisu said:


> They did all of those before or am I imagining things?
> 
> Past shitty EC matches doesn't excuse a softer cage. Just means they should've scrapped the gimmick years ago.



That's not what I'm saying though, I'm saying that they were able to bring those spots back because it was safe. The only one who said 'new' was you and I'm saying at least they can put the spots on the table.

And the fact is that this match wasn't shitty like ones that have come before it, it was a match enjoyed by the majority of wrestling fans. So even if they should have scrapped it because they couldn't navigate the danger and peril of it in a PG era that's obviously not the case going off of last night.



kurisu said:


> What's the point of having a cage and selling the cage if the cage is underutilized. You can have a classic inside HiaC but if the HiaC isn't used it stills takes away from the whole thing. I didn't even say it was crap. I just shared my opinion on the cage itself.



And they used the cage and the pods in this match. They utilized the cage for the spots, the point is that the safety you guys are ragging on is why the actual spots in the match we haven't seen in years were back on the table. It's like you're being deliberately indifferent to the fact that this is one of the only elimination chambers to actually use the chamber.

Obviously it's a conversation with more than one person Khris.



kurisu said:


> Like I said, just scrap the damn thing if it's too dangerous. Having a 6 way elimination match with the same booking would have been better than a pussified structure.



Why would they scrap a match that was successful in terms of critical and audience response? I mean I get what you're saying but there's still an interest in the match so why shouldn't they have done the match if they were in a position to make it safer for the talent to get over? I mean you can't really have the same exact match and they got the new chamber over by having spots you wouldn't see in any other kind of match.




kurisu said:


> Why should it be noted? Are you trying to prove something? This is why I have a problem with it.



If I'm out on an island and see that sources that I respect have differing opinions to my own initial then I reevaluate knowing I could possibly be off base and wrong. If I still feel the same way then I guess I'm alone on that island but I do my diligence in mulling things over. So when I note these things it's me giving others the benefit I'd hope they'd give me.

I mean when we're getting into the territory where putting on a 4 star match isn't good enough because it's not dangerous enough that's ridiculous.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I know.
> 
> Dean has such an epic career going for him.
> 
> ...


I mean he is succeeding so.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Wait.... kurisu is Khris?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Also looks like AJ vs Shane is a go .


Too bad we can't have Miz vs DB


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not what I'm saying though, I'm saying that they were able to bring those spots back because it was safe. The only one who said 'new' was you and I'm saying at least they can put the spots on the table.
> 
> And the fact is that this match wasn't shitty like ones that have come before it, it was a match enjoyed by the majority of wrestling fans. So even if they should have scrapped it because they couldn't navigate the danger and peril of it in a PG era that's obviously not the case going off of last night.



Those spots were "good" because the cage itself wasn't padded like this. Bumping on a mattress can look cool as well. 

>it was a match enjoyed by the majority of wrestling fans

Can't see how am I supposed to enjoy this cuz others enjoyed it.



> And they used the cage and the pods in this match. They utilized the cage for the spots, the point is that the safety you guys are ragging on is why the actual spots in the match we haven't seen in years were back on the table. *It's like you're being deliberately indifferent to the fact that this is one of the only elimination chambers to actually use the chamber*.



So the chamber has been used before? Good thing I wasn't imagining things. 




> Obviously it's a conversation with more than one person Khris.



But you directly quoted me, SoulTaker. 



> Why would they scrap a match that was successful in terms of critical and audience response? I mean I get what you're saying but there's still an interest in the match so why shouldn't they have done the match if they were in a position to make it safer for the talent to get over? I mean you can't really have the same exact match and they got the new chamber over by having spots you wouldn't see in any other kind of match.



I was talking about my opinions personally, the fact that fans are stupid enough to support Goldberg also bothers me for example. 



> If I'm out on an island and see that sources that I respect have differing opinions to my own initial then I reevaluate knowing I could possibly be off base and wrong. If I still feel the same way then I guess I'm alone on that island but I do my diligence in mulling things over. So when I note these things it's me giving others the benefit I'd hope they'd give me.
> 
> I mean when we're getting into the territory where putting on a 4 star match isn't good enough because it's not dangerous enough that's ridiculous.



Gotcha. I'll respect your opinion in hopes that you do the same with mine.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also looks like AJ vs Shane is a go .
> 
> 
> Too bad we can't have Miz vs DB


I hope not.  I think a couple of Raw vs Smackdown events are the only thing that can save us from that terrible match.  Or maybe Angle/Styles?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

AJ vs Shane won't be a horrible match.

There is a difference between horrible match and just a feud nobody wants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay, fair point.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Its definitely a feud I don't want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Shane shouldn't be having singles matches but I think the match has a higher floor than Undertaker/Shane's ceiling. It's a waste though for sure. Shane/Corbin makes more sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

I mean since Ziggler wylin out might as well do Ziggler vs Shane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Not a very good reward for a guy that was the MVP of your entire company last year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean since Ziggler wylin out might as well do Ziggler vs Shane.



Right? I mean Shane is in a position to actually put someone over and get them some more heel heat.

I think the lead up to any Shane match is probably better than most people in here are giving it credit for. I'll pop if Shane does an aerial high spot too but yeah...Ziggler is probably in the Andre.

Really sucks they won't just do a MitB with a contract that lets you get at both belts


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

They really should just do AJ vs Finn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They really should just do AJ vs Finn.



He got cleared after Rumble, right? I think Finn/AJ is probably the feud for the next draft. That match has value considering the Bullet Club brand's drawing power so it's not really just pie in the sky. 

I don't even think the brand split matters tbh. AJ should just attack Finn and they should let it be the cross brand feud.

Wonder where they're going to put Finn for Mania. His program still isn't obvious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Im a be at SDL and see the title reign of Bray. Powerful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He got cleared after Rumble, right? I think Finn/AJ is probably the feud for the next draft. That match has value considering the Bullet Club brand's drawing power so it's not really just pie in the sky.
> 
> I don't even think the brand split matters tbh. AJ should just attack Finn and they should let it be the cross brand feud.
> 
> Wonder where they're going to put Finn for Mania. His program still isn't obvious.


Last time I heard hes back after Fastlane. The only thing that makes sense for him is going back after the title he never lost or volunteering for a cross brand match.

People saying Joe vs Finn but I'm good on that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WWE booked Bray like shit for so long they turned him face by having him win the belt


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE booked Bray like shit for so long they turned him face by having him win the belt


The more I think about it. Bray was booked correctly the past year. 
I hope he goes over Orton at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Geez, are we going to see Sasha with the trainer again this week?  This fake leg injury nonsense needs to end.  Sasha is an attraction.  She is someone the fans actually come to watch!  Put her in some matches!!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Right? I mean Shane is in a position to actually put someone over and get them some more heel heat.
> 
> I think the lead up to any Shane match is probably better than most people in here are giving it credit for. I'll pop if Shane does an aerial high spot too but yeah...Ziggler is probably in the Andre.
> 
> Really sucks they won't just do a MitB with a contract that lets you get at both belts


Sami or Cesaro should win a MiTB that does that and have them go to Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Last time I heard hes back after Fastlane. The only thing that makes sense for him is going back after the title he never lost or volunteering for a cross brand match.
> 
> People saying Joe vs Finn but I'm good on that.



Would rather see Joe/Sami because it's fresh but come to think of it maybe this is a multi-man match and not a singles. The US title doesn't necessarily have to stay on the Owens/Jericho feud especially if they view it highly enough to promote it as the A-storyline on the road to Mania with no NFL.



WhatADrag said:


> The more I think about it. Bray was booked correctly the past year.
> I hope he goes over Orton at Mania.



The past year as in calendar year because him eating losses to Kane is still dumb as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Would rather see Joe/Sami because it's fresh but come to think of it maybe this is a multi-man match and not a singles. The US title doesn't necessarily have to stay on the Owens/Jericho feud especially if they view it highly enough to promote it as the A-storyline on the road to Mania with no NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> The past year as in calendar year because him eating losses to Kane is still dumb as hell.


But then after that he went on to beat Randy at No Mercy. Won for SD at Survivor Series. Won the Tag titles. Was in the final three at rumble. Beat cena and orton at EC. It's not a perfect build but that's pretty good imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

And speaking of Money in the Bank, it is an SD brand PPV



> One of sports-entertainment’s most historic cities will be the site of one of WWE’s greatest traditions when the Scottrade Center in St. Louis hosts ’s Money in the Bank 2017 on Sunday, June 18.
> 
> Tickets for Team Blue’s huge pay-per-view will be available at Ticketmaster.com starting this Friday, Feb. 17, at 10 a.m. CT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Is it crazy I think WWE might randomly switch it to both brands for that ppv?

Also as of right now basing off the moment. I could see Corbin winning it. But that's a long way to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Nervous for Joe's booking on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But then after that he went on to beat Randy at No Mercy. Won for SD at Survivor Series. Won the Tag titles. Was in the final three at rumble. Beat cena and orton at EC. It's not a perfect build but that's pretty good imo.



I mean I think if you say 6 months it's probably more on point but I agree with the spirit of what you're saying, that they positioned him just strong and well enough in the past few months that it's actually a good build retroactively. Which is something I kind of always felt would be the case, that people wanted him to win so bad they wouldn't care about the Kane stuff.

I mean I could be alone on an island about that just like I am about Becky delegitimizing the SD Women's belt as long as she continues to look weaker than the other horse women.  That's an example.



WhatADrag said:


> Is it crazy I think WWE might randomly switch it to both brands for that ppv?
> 
> Also as of right now basing off the moment. I could see Corbin winning it. But that's a long way to go.



It's not crazy but I think that they would start promoting it now if that were the case. It's 4 months but the Raw PPV is really close to that one. 

Corbin is a good bet but couldn't we possibly see the next draft around that time too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ vs Shane won't be a horrible match.
> 
> There is a difference between horrible match and just a feud nobody wants.



I just think trying to put in Shane feels very mcmahon-ish attitude.

Why not let AJ feud  with  Luke?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So starting off Raw with Steph.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm tuned in.

Monday Night Reigns

Let's go Ramen


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

God damn it. Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Stephanie is such a shitty heel authority figure. Why doesn't she want Roman to be champion again? Like what's the kayfabe reason for her picking Owens over Roman? She forgave Orton for kicking her in the head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why not let AJ feud with Luke?



Dope match but it probably does more to put heat and add to the AJ Styles brand by putting him against Shane O


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So Foley off tonight and it's pretty much a Steph centric Raw.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Its always Roman.

Stephanie turns more than The Big Show


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Roman fails to see the bigger picture but Stephanie would rather push Owens as the champion


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Did Gallows forget to tan the top of his head?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Dope match but it probably does more to put heat and add to the AJ Styles brand by putting him against Shane O


What if it doesn't?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SD tomorrow already better.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

holla holla


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What if it doesn't?



Highly doubtful. Shane is one of the most over and visible guys on this roster. He gets current and lapsed fans interested. I mean you know I wasn't really a fan of him getting the Taker feud last year but I think there's definitely some heat for AJ to siph from Shane.

AJ vs Harper helps Harper more and I think the world of Harper, I actually think he's the best big man worker in the entire world, but yeah it's tough to say what'll help AJ more. I defer to the thing that'll help him get more casual/lapsed fans than a good-great match with Harper.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

A win tonight for Roman would be big going into Fastlane.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> holla holla


you making a  chat tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmm, so a handicap match in favor of the Club.   Wonder if there is going to be a run on Roman's behalf or just a beat down from WWE creative.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

How the hell is this Gallows dude going to go tanning, get himself dark as a friend then not tan the top of his head so he looks like a human penis?

Dude is fucking anchor to Anderson.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Tag Champs gonna lose to Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so a handicap match in favor of the Club.   Wonder if there is going to be a run on Roman's behalf or just a beat down from WWE creative.



I'd bet on a beat down to try to get him babyface sympathy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Highly doubtful. Shane is one of the most over and visible guys on this roster. He gets current and lapsed fans interested. I mean you know I wasn't really a fan of him getting the Taker feud last year but I think there's definitely some heat for AJ to siph from Shane.
> 
> AJ vs Harper helps Harper more and I think the world of Harper, I actually think he's the best big man worker in the entire world, but yeah it's tough to say what'll help AJ more. I defer to the thing that'll help him get more casual/lapsed fans than a good-great match with Harper.



The thing is I think nothing will hurt AJ so helping Luke would help the brand get another baby face main eventer like Luke over.  AJ's heat is fine I think.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> you making a  chat tonight?


same room we were using


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Tag Champs gonna lose to Roman



The saddest thing is that htis is the most WWE thing ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> same room we were using


link


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Ziggler got beat by two dudes last night.
Roman bout to squash two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'd bet on a beat down to *try* to get him babyface sympathy



Yeah I'm pretty much leaning towards this but......


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

At least Joe isn't in this bull shit.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The saddest thing is that htis is the most WWE thing ever


Its gonna happen barring some type of interference

Also any excuse they give to Roman is a free pass for Dolph for last night


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing is I think nothing will hurt AJ so helping Luke would help the brand get another baby face main eventer like Luke over.  AJ's heat is fine I think.



That first part is mostly true but I think that there's more growth for AJ tbh. He's the number 2 merch seller for the 4th quarter and first 8 weeks or so of this first one going off the google results. Cena's google sales are actually in sight for him so I think there's definitely another tier. AJ has better merch numbers than DB did.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow Roman is selling injuries for once


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

inb4 Samoa Joe


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Wow Roman is selling injuries for once



His selling is actually underrated for the most part. Not his limb damage but selling concussion type injuries he's pretty talented at.

I mean he's not Okada but he's better than Cena was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

damn I got the bubble guts.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

B-b-but I thought Roman was going to stomp the tag champs


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> inb4 Samoa Joe


Don't say that.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Why does Roman always HAVE to look good. Not even Cena does that


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> B-b-but I thought Roman was going to stomp the tag champs


He did.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That first part is mostly true but I think that there's more growth for AJ tbh. He's the number 2 merch seller for the 4th quarter and first 8 weeks or so of this first one going off the google results. Cena's google sales are actually in sight for him so I think there's definitely another tier. AJ has better merch numbers than DB did.



That's pretty good . Well I mean we all talk that Bray finally got over that hump so why not start also building up Luke as well.

Dude earned my respect


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Well so much for the beat down.   Well story wise it gives the look that Roman is durable going into his match with Strowman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Why does Roman always HAVE to look good. Not even Cena does that



They have to educate the viewers on how strong he is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He did.



He didn't. But I understand why you see it that way.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They have to educate the viewers on how strong he is


:letgoryu


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's pretty good . Well I mean we all talk that Bray finally got over that hump so why not start also building up Luke as well.
> 
> Dude earned my respect



I'm with you, like I said I've always thought Harper was in the running for most underrated. I call him the best big man worker in the world but he really might be. I think there's one dude in Japan whose his level and that's Shuji Ishikawa but I've only seen like 2 of his matches. I think Harper is actually better than Bray but that's not really the hill to die on.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

@WhatADrag  check your pm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> He didn't. But I understand why you see it that way.


I saw it the exact way that it happened.

Roman beat two other grown men and they ran away.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Bahh GAWD, It's AUSTIN, he's got a pipe, and AUstins' clearing House! BAWD GOOD KING, just what we needed! Just what wwf NEEDED. BAWGAWD THE TEXAS RATTLESNAKE!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmm, an Andre documentary.   Would watch when it's finally aired.  

And the New Day out.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I saw it the exact way that it happened.
> 
> Roman beat two other grown men and they ran away.



Ok. Thoughts on this then?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm with you, like I said I've always thought Harper was in the running for most underrated. I call him the best big man worker in the world but he really might be. I think there's one dude in Japan whose his level and that's Shuji Ishikawa but I've only seen like 2 of his matches. I think Harper is actually better than Bray but that's not really the hill to die on.



It's cool to see big man like Harper. He's a rare treat of pretty athletic, while also being stronk. Plus I like his bummy look


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Thoughts on this then?



Comparing Godly Rock to cousin Roman have you no shame?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Thoughts on this then?


Looks like a Samoan thing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Here comes some played out New Day bullshit.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

I hate the crowd reaction shots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

And how low has Bo Dallas fallen.   They should have let him keep the Wyatt-lite gimmick. 

And New Day pandering ice cream.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Thoughts on this then?



Because enjoying booking from almost 20 years ago in the context of almost 20 years ago applies to now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

New Day just floating around now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Comparing Godly Rock to cousin Roman have you no shame?



My point exactly. It's not because of what happened, it's because it's Roman. However, people don't admit this outright, they try and pretend that what happened was the real issue, when it isn't. Top guys are booked well above everybody else, it's always been like this. Rock essentially beat Edge, Christian and Shane in a 3 on 1.



SoulTaker said:


> Because enjoying booking from almost 20 years ago in the context of almost 20 years ago applies to now?



It would make more sense if you were to explain what exactly the difference is?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> I hate the crowd reaction shots


I agree dude.  The reaction shots are awful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

lmao that was funny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

They really are going to push this ice cream thing as a shot a Punk. 

Well Bo destroyed the blueprints.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day just floating around now



Shilling


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Kofi could have won by countout


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

It should be KO vs New Day if we being honest.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the tale of two brothers.

One is a champion.

The other is a glorified jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> My point exactly. It's not because of what happened, it's because it's Roman. However, people don't admit this outright, they try and pretend that what happened was the real issue, when it isn't. Top guys are booked well above everybody else, it's always been like this. Rock essentially beat Edge, Christian and Shane in a 3 on 1.
> 
> 
> 
> It would make more sense if you were to explain what exactly the difference is?





Rock got his ass beat down at times  and was over. Roman's not over and doing the over coming odds doesn't do him favors.

I get what you're saying but right now Roman's at a very very bad stage of his career where even the normal booking of a top guy will hurt him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Terrible segment.  I guess they have three hours to fill though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rock got his ass beat down at times  and was over. Roman's not over and doing the over coming odds doesn't do him favors.
> 
> I get what you're saying but right now Roman's at a very very bad stage of his career where even the normal booking of a top guy will hurt him.



I'm not saying Roman has been booked well. I'm saying people are not genuine in their criticisms of the situation at hand. People aren't complaining because of Roman's booking in general in this particular instance, they are complaining because he looked good in a 2 on 1 when DOLPH ZIGGLER didn't, as if Dolph Ziggler is a top guy. The reality is like I said, top guys are booked above everybody else, it's how it has always been.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'm not saying Roman has been booked well. I'm saying people are not genuine in their criticisms of the situation at hand. People aren't complaining because of Roman's booking in general in this particular instance, they are complaining because he looked good in a 2 on 1 when DOLPH ZIGGLER didn't, as if Dolph Ziggler is a top guy. The reality is like I said, top guys are booked above everybody else, it's how it has always been.


Why make the tag champions look like geeks when they are trying to gain credibility?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'm not saying Roman has been booked well. I'm saying people are not genuine in their criticisms of the situation at hand. People aren't complaining because of Roman's booking in general in this particular instance, they are complaining because he looked good in a 2 on 1 when DOLPH ZIGGLER didn't, as if Dolph Ziggler is a top guy. The reality is like I said, top guys are booked above everybody else, it's how it has always been.



I'll tell you this. People know Roman is a top guy, but WWE enforces him like people are too dumb to realize he's a top guy . If people don't want to like him, they don't have to like him. Doing all this stuff would work if WWE wasn't trying to put  together a puzzle with a lego piece. Roman's babyface mode is right now negating babyface tactics which only hurts him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Arigatou


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Also, ROsa Mendes retired.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why make the tag champions look like geeks when they are trying to gain credibility?



So is the issue because they are the tag champs and not because it's a 2 on 1? If that's the case I can sympathize with THAT notion. But, it's not like it's two main eventers put together in a team. It's two midcarders. Still, I get what you're saying and I somewhat, agree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

What?  Roman is trending on Twitter??


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Dat Victoria booty


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What?  Roman is trending on Twitter??


Alternate facts


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Does Vince think Bryon Saxton is any good?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Well at least they have Fox doing something instead of putting herself in the current Divas story line.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

God Movement said:


> My point exactly. It's not because of what happened, it's because it's Roman. However, people don't admit this outright, they try and pretend that what happened was the real issue, when it isn't. Top guys are booked well above everybody else, it's always been like this. Rock essentially beat Edge, Christian and Shane in a 3 on 1.
> 
> It would make more sense if you were to explain what exactly the difference is?



Rock was neck and neck with Austin for being the single biggest draw. Cena/Rock is the biggest drawing match ever. I mean hell yeah the difference is that people actually liked Rock and they don't like Roman so the booking is wrong for him. He's not someone the people want to succeed and run off your tag team champions. 

Ultimately the difference is almost 2 decades have passed since Rock when you could get away with that absurd superman booking.

I mean this has been a criticism of this company's booking style for over a decade now. These superman tropes where singles guys will beat established tag teams is problematic as well. It's 2017 these things from 20 years ago don't hold up now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Does Vince think Bryon Saxton is any good?


I doubt it.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh shit, it's Joe & Haitch


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

EMMA IS NEXT


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

King PAC>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

About fucking time., and watch, it'll be Eva Marie


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm worried.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Also, ROsa Mendes retired.


Who cares?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who cares?


did she even have a match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So will Emma come out as a heel on a Raw Divas roster that has about two faces.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

She would have had a really hard time ever getting back on tv.  Thanks for contributing to the product though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will Emma come out as a heel on a Raw Divas roster that has about two faces.


Emma is better as a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Here we go......


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

So bets on Emma no showing her debut?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

So the gimmick is she's hot


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

WHAT


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

dafuq?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

All this wait for that??


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

this was really just a joke.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Welp that happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

dat moment when Raw's so bad even Soul talker spamming hot divas

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Yikes, that was bad.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Owens vs Joe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dat moment when Raw's so bad even Soul talker spamming hot divas


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

He's got the whole world.......in his hands.....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Jericho is a fucking goof.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dat moment when Raw's so bad even Soul talker spamming hot divas



Emma is the exception. I dig the entire hot Australian with a cooking show thing. Fuck Zack Ryder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


>



I'm just here for the gifs and the lulz.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

got any with submission ones?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Really don't care about character premiers anymore after this stunt by WWE creative.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Raw's women's division is such a cluster fuck. Don't eve....


Whose that?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

What's HHH plotting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really don't care about character premiers anymore after this stunt by WWE creative.


What's that one dude name where he was promoted for months just to lose to Undertaker in one match and never wrestle again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Well Mark out to collect a paycheck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

HHH gonna restart a four horsemen

the 4 fat men


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH gonna restart a four horsemen
> 
> the 4 fat men


Owens, Joe, Bray , ____________ ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Owens, Joe, Bray , ____________ ?


Big Show and Henry


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Owens, Joe, Bray , ____________ ?


Nia Jax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that one dude name where he was promoted for months just to lose to Undertaker in one match and never wrestle again



You are gong to have to be a bit more specific on that.  Taker has taken on a bunch of shit wrestlers that have disappeared after a match with the guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

im fully convinced Vince doesn't have that much input on SD


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Emma to beat up bayley tonight?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Roman hesitating...


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Strowman is the current Umaga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Strowman suppose to he the heel here and the cheers for Roman sound like they are barely out of elementary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

What the hell is Stroman going to do after Fastlane if he's feuding with Roman on all the house shows. The Andre would be really boring if Stroman was in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> What the hell is Stroman going to do after Fastlane if he's feuding with Roman on all the house shows. The Andre would be really boring if Stroman was in it.


I personally want Joe vs Braun.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I personally want Joe vs Braun.



That'd be pretty crazy because Joe would probably hit him for real


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That'd be pretty crazy because Joe would probably hit him for real


Why you say that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Rag tag titles.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

What the fuck are Enzo and Cass doing here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

The question is why were Enzo and Cass out there last week instead sitting at commentary.  Are they turning the duo heels now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

that was horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

These are blatant heel antics.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Joe>>>>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why you say that?



Well not for real but stiff NEVER Openweight shoot style strikes. Braun is huge he could take some huge chops from Joe. Have you ever seen the Kobashi match with Joe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

You guys aren't feeling this episode, are you?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

This is beautiful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Damn, did Joe take a swipe at Sami.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

So Joe is either setting up a feud with Sami or Sami really has heat


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Lol.  That Sami Zayn shot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Joe is a mic god


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So Joe is either setting up a feud with Sami or Sami really has heat


Fighting Sami for the US title at Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2017)

If Sami loses tonight we'll know for sure


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

That was beautiful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fighting Sami for the US title at Mania.



You know funny enough I said something really similar today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Sasha a fucking goddess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Heh, you gotta love the Miz and Maryse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Joe said HBK needed to be propped by HHH lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope they win at mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuck yeah.  Bulgarian George Clooney!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

just did my nighttime workout


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> just did my nighttime workout


Lana looks nice tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Would love a women's EC match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What's that one dude name where he was promoted for months just to lose to Undertaker in one match and never wrestle again


Mordecai? (Later became Kevin Thorn I believe)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I would hate to wrestle Sami.  Lot of pressure to catch him when he does a high risk move like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Mordecai? (Later became Kevin Thorn I believe)


YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Mordecai? (Later became Kevin Thorn I believe)



He technically had a PPV match with Scotty 2 Hotty and won before his feud with Taker.  Actually thought he did a decent job as Kevin Thorne and had a decent tag team with Cor Von.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Wasn't there an episode of Raw where Sami flipped off Lana and Rusev? Months ago?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Lana is going to dump Rusev in storyline if he keeps losing.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Building up Sami for his upcoming feud with Joe then going by this match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't there an episode of Raw where Sami flipped off Lana and Rusev? Months ago?


Imagine trying to remember something from Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Kagura looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Rusev is kind of a jobber now, isn't he?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine trying to remember something from Raw.



True


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Joe coming for Sami.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Sami fucked up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Samoa Joe on some Wilson Fisk shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

This wasn't smart by Sami.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

that was beautiful


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Kagura looking good


Movie Kagura the goat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So Sami vs Joe at the upcoming PPV then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

All hail the Queen!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

I hope Heyman is pitching a Joe match to Brock. Should be his first match after he redeems himself against Oldberg.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> All hail the Queen!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

WWE women's division is lit.  Raw not as much.  But it isn't bad and can easily improve.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Logan is going to be fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Vince is a fucking dope to not push this woman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

I wonder when they're going to reveal that Tozawa can speak english


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

tozawa>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Awesome class so far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder when they're going to reveal that Tozawa can speak english


Brian Kendrick's new protege.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

I think this is Daivari's 20th appearance since the CWC. Dude easily has the most TV matches of any cruiserweight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

There has been a couple of Raws where I was in that type of mood after going a full 3 hours.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

We are probably the most active thread on this site.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

TJ Perkins getting clowned.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think this is Daivari's 20th appearance since the CWC. Dude easily has the most TV matches of any cruiserweight.


I think Perkins has more though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Very Brian Kendrick esque right there!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> There has been a couple of Raw where I was in that type of mood after going a full 3 hours.


Poor soul. My body usually just shuts down and I fall asleep.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Brian is doing a fantastic job with Tozawa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Sasha is elevating tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sasha is elevating tonight


she is overshadowing the show to be honest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> she is overshadowing the show to be honest.



It's probably going to get worse


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sasha is elevating tonight


and a the next PPV, falling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

HOW THE FUCK IS IT ONLY 9


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Light Bright 3.0


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2017)

Whew what a raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Owens is dropping Y2J


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm going to miss Jericho.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

That's GAY!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

What the fuck is that statue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

this is disturbing.,.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Jericho won Raw


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow.  Gorgeous artwork.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Homo erotica the theme of the night in this segment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

In the master bedroom!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

Jericho is coming out tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

This is good.

But Rock this is your life, is better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

jericho stay saving raw


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Jericho got my interest. That painting tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Lol, Kevin standing behind Friendship the Magician.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

WHAT NO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Commercial break at this time, the fuck?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Raw is going to have no faces soon


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

GILLBERRRRRGGGGG


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

GILLBERG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Been a while since this jobber was used.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

GILBERG!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

YES!!!!!  WCW baby!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Jericho farewell speech.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Dammit if this is his goodbye speech of sorts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

KIll Steen Kill


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

NXT Kevin Owens


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Well it was bound to happen.  Better now to a create a better build up into Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

One Wrestlemania match is going to be lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Best Raw segment in forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

The apron power bomb.  That will keep Jericho off the screens a few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm looking forward to 7 weeks of babyface Jericho.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

Now Jericho knows how HBK felt when he threw HBK into the former Jeritron xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

That should have closed the show tbh.  Even if Bayley wins the title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That should have closed the show tbh.  Even if Bayley wins the title.



Pretty sure she's losing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

People are getting laid out tonight.  Roman, Jericho, and Zayn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure she's losing


in 20 mins when Rukia says.... Pretty sure she's losing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmm, so Enzo and Cass are getting face cheers while some segments back they did heel tactics.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Fuck Enzo and Cass.  One of them can't even wrestle.  And their finisher absolutely fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Enzo and Cass are getting face cheers while some segments back they did heel tactics.


These simpletons in the crowd are fucking morons.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Becky was really funny during that interview.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

This should be pretty one-sided.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

damn enzo trash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Enzo and Cass are getting face cheers while some segments back they did heel tactics.



They been doing heel tactics for about 3 months or more starting with naked Enzo going after a married woman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Guess we back to postin pics rofl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

I would like to see Sheamus and Cesaro go their own way but I'm guessing they are going to be kept as a team a bit longer to help with it's tag division.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

woah cena vs wyatt for sd


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

The Queen of the WWE is fucking amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> woah cena vs wyatt for sd


You just noticed?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> They been doing heel tactics for about 3 months or more starting with naked Enzo going after a married woman.



True and they came out on top in that feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Announcers lying about Bayley's hometown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Is that Charlotte?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Go back to NXT!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Is that Charlotte?



Jackal from I Wanna Be the Strongest in the World anime.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

I want the women in the WWE to work together to destroy the 4 Horsewomen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

whoever says the EC match was great is really easy to be entertained 

they'll actually rate watching paint dry a 5 out of 5 lmao

the match is a 2 out of 5 at best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

oh shit that was rough


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

damn you found some fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So setting up for the Natural Selection finisher than the Figure 8 going by this ring psychology.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Wooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

Gibbs posting real life ass

while Drag posts cartoons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Give up Bayley.  You aren't good enough.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Dana really got demoted, didn't she?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Bayley is dead.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

Charlotte really the greatest womens wrestler of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

there is Dana.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

welp


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)

and Sasha is the equalizer.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

That was lit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So what happen to Nia.  I thought she had beef with Sasha and would be the one also coming down due to that run in.


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2017)

Interesting Match


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Every belt was being held by a transitional champion leading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 13, 2017)

Waiting until Fastlane to see if they continue the hot potato and Charlotte PPV streak theme.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2017)

Hug-Life.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

And I think they did kind of waste what would have been a great PPV moment.  This episode had Owens turning on Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2017)

So Flair win's it back at Fastlane then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

The Miz and Maryse are killing it promoting this movie.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2017)

So AJ Styles doesn't get a one on one rematch for the belt?



WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte really the greatest womens wrestler of all time.



Gail Kim says hi.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> So AJ Styles doesn't get a one on one rematch for the belt?
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Kim says hi.


NOPE


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

Because SD management is corrupt as fuck.

If AJ does have to fight Shane at Mania, there should be a stipulation.  He can demand a trade to Raw, run Smackdown himself, or retire Shane when he wins.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NOPE


Charlotte is athletic but Gail Kim is the better technical worker.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Hey guys.  Go watch John Wick 2 this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Charlotte is athletic but Gail Kim is the better technical worker.


Gail Kim doesn't even have a match better than Raw's main event.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

As far as Fastlane is concerned.  Has Charlotte already "tied" her father?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Am I the only one thinking Charlotte actually losses clean at fastlane? Because the mania match won't be one on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Am I the only one thinking Charlotte actually losses clean at fastlane? Because the mania match won't be one on one.


Charlotte's PPV streak ending in a non 1-on-1 match would be a mistake.  Totally agree.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte's PPV streak ending in a non 1-on-1 match would be a mistake.  Totally agree.


Bayley retains in the final four way.
Sasha turns.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I still wonder about that.  I think Charlotte has to go face if Sasha goes heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Raw sucked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

JO JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

So did emma show up or did they just forget about her?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So did emma show up or did they just forget about her?



She showed up, talked about a minute then stated she was going back as Emma then left.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know what wwe is doing with their belts.  Is entering Wrestlemania as champion more important than winning the belt at Wrestlemania all of a sudden?  Why so many babyface champions?  Why so many short title reigns?  It's baffling to be honest.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Gail Kim doesn't even have a match better than Raw's main event.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

How over is Jericho going to be as a babyface heading into Wrestlemania?  What do you guys think?  To me Jericho has always been better as a heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

I mean u tried.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

This fucking hansel n gretel witch is the new champ?? Sasha needs to bury her and turn heel at Botchmania.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean u tried.


And succeeded.

You're too kind.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 14, 2017)

Wow


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Look at shorty. Kelly >>>>>>>>>>



I want the GOAT BOAT BEST EVAAAAA DIVA Kelly Kelly back.



Tired of these ugly hoes winning women's championships

Tired of it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> And succeeded.
> 
> You're too kind.



Sasha has better matches than Gail Kim. Even Meltzer thinks Sasha is the best female performer North America has ever produced.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Stephanie to strip Bayley of the title next week?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

The big dawg is gonna hunt!  About to knock Strowman down to the midcard!!  He is gonna be stuck in the Andre the Giant memorial match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Look at shorty. Kelly >>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you.  To me we basically have the worst possible women's champs right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm with you.  To me we basically have the worst possible women's champs right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

You were pretty dismissive of her chances last night ST.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You were pretty dismissive of her chances last night ST.



Heard we were getting the Sasha heel turn last night


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Maybe they need to start doing more title changes, big matches, and surprises in general on Raw and SD?  That's one way to get around all of the PPV leaks that have been happening.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 14, 2017)

So there are guys on this planet who think Baykey or Sasha sucks?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


> So there are guys on this planet who think Baykey or Sasha sucks?


That was Bayley's best match on the main roster.  And it was an exciting match.

But yes.  She sucks on the mic.  And her character sucks.

Sasha on the other hand is fucking amazing.  I fear it may be racial if someone doesn't like her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

Bayley sucks ass. her stupid hand motions are Emma tier. 

her wrestling needs help also.

Sasha is a legit main eventer but Charlotte is still the best among the rest currently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Men aren't even doing that moonsault off the barricade that Charlotte routinely pulls off.

She's a beast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

the last guy who pulled that off was Tiger Mask W (Kota Ibushi)


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

i want Christopher Daniels to end his ROH contract and move to WWE. he'll be the best addition tbh

and i also forgot the black dude who has the finisher THE POUNCE! i always mark out every time he does it when i was still a kid 

these TNA guys including Senshi, Sabin and that indian guy are the best


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Sasha is a legit main eventer but Charlotte is still the best among the rest currently



The gap is closing but tbf Sasha is a natural heel and she's a better performer than Charlotte between the bells. I think whatever gains Charlotte has made from this heel run on the mic and in the ring narrows the gap but she's still not the sort of once in a lifetime performer Sasha feels like. 

Sasha feels like the North American Akira Hokuto. Charlotte also siphs heat from her dad too. I'd put Charlotte ahead of Bayley in this phase of their work.



Rukia said:


> Men aren't even doing that moonsault off the barricade that Charlotte routinely pulls off.
> 
> She's a beast.




The corkscrew moonsault is unimpeachable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

I won't disagree with soul takers opinion on Sasha being the best because she has been hot since being on the main roster only reason why she hasn't blown up is because of raw stupid booking.

I'm actually surprised Charlotte is growing on him tho. In the past he would claim Charlotte was the worse out of the 4 horsewomen and everyone else was better. Major step IMO from then till now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I used to make the same claims about Charlotte.  I was wrong.  She proved me wrong.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 14, 2017)

Charlotte is a fucking beast tho, no joke.


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 14, 2017)

pat pat said:


>


The power of the beard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I won't disagree with soul takers opinion on Sasha being the best because she has been hot since being on the main roster only reason why she hasn't blown up is because of raw stupid booking.
> 
> I'm actually surprised Charlotte is growing on him tho. In the past he would claim Charlotte was the worse out of the 4 horsewomen and everyone else was better. Major step IMO from then till now.



I mean my schtick is that I give (hopefully) balanced takes on things with as little bias as possible and I call them like I see them at the time. I think people who dogmatically stick to one way of thinking without realizing that things and people change is kind of flying in the face of that. Plus it's actual wrestling discussion.

How can I have a respectable opinion when it's obvious Charlotte is getting better? I think when she pulled out that corkscrew moonsault spot that really changed my perception because it gave her another reliable big match spot that was on another level. And she's been getting after it. The apron Natural Selection at Rumble is another spot for her.



> From today's WOR
> 
> Meltzer: "She (Bayley) connects with people, I just loved watching those people. They came out of their chairs. This was like Japan. There was actual emotion on winning and losing as opposed to just choreographed spots and this pattern match where it's like yeah this is awesome we are watching a play. This was like we are watching something real. People believe in that championship and it's the freaking women's championship."



Maybe I need to rewatch the match because I wasn't paying as much attention thinking that Sasha was going to make the heel run in because this isn't how I felt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

That match is excellent. Its why I have no problem claiming charlotte is the goat.
But years from now when we watch these matches we will be like shit these were some of the best wrestling matches ever. The only reason why it doesn't seem like it now is because we're pissed off at the silly booking and we expect bayley to lose it at fast lane. Which I don't think will happen.

Even Bryce harper was jumping out of his seat for that match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That match is excellent. Its why I have no problem claiming charlotte is the goat.
> But years from now when we watch these matches we will be like shit these were some of the best wrestling matches ever. The only reason why it doesn't seem like it now is because we're pissed off at the silly booking and we expect bayley to lose it at fast lane. Which I don't think will happen.
> 
> Even Bryce harper was jumping out of his seat for that match.



That's fair, I felt that way about the Sasha/Charlotte feud as a whole, that WWE was playing the long game and making the clips for the future DVD/network specials as opposed to caring about right now. 

Still think the booking is way too all over the place and they don't have a plan aside from Charlotte going for her dad's record in 2020 because we're headed there. They seem primed to get her to Ric's number.


----------



## Ae (Feb 14, 2017)

@Rukia McMahon's officially in Trump's cabinet with a whooping 81-19 senate vote.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Corey Graves commentary after the festival of friendship betrayal is something no one will talk about.  But he seemed genuinely broken up about it.  He was fantastic.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 14, 2017)

Rollins and Balor spending Valentine day together.....with a pic of hhh on their wall


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I thought it would be pretty cool if in storyline we see Sami and Jericho at the hospital in a couple of segments next week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Vince apparently was laughing his ass off at the Emmalina to Emma thing. Wonder if she did something or is just unlucky in her gimmicks.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

LOL 

why is there a triple h poster in there?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

He gets a kick out of trolling; especially the women.  Loves the way Noam Dar says Alicia's name.  Laughed his ass off when Sasha tapped as time expired during her Iron Man match.  And now the whole Emmalina thing.  Naomi and Bayley better be careful.  Who knows what humiliating plan he has in mind for them?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still wonder about that.  I think Charlotte has to go face if Sasha goes heel.



If Sasha goes heel someone has to go face in the women's division on raw.  Right now it's just Sasha and Bailey who are out there weekly and are faces.

On the heel side with have
Charlotte
Nia Jax
Dana Brooke
Emma
Alesha Fox

There's really no room for a heel turn without at least 2 face turns to compensate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Hearing if Seth isn't back in time joe is a plan b.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince apparently was laughing his ass off at the Emmalina to Emma thing. Wonder if she did something or is just unlucky in her gimmicks.


I don't get what's so funny about teasing someone's debut for months on end and then not doing anything with them. Vince is a weird fucker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Balor
Samoa Joe
AJ Styles
Sami Zayn
Strowman

Find something for these guys to do please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't get what's so funny about teasing someone's debut for months on end and then not doing anything with them. Vince is a weird fucker.


He also laughed at sparkle crouch


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw sucked.


Zero percent chance SD beats Raw this week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't get what's so funny about teasing someone's debut for months on end and then not doing anything with them. Vince is a weird fucker.



I mean if you're him why would you put this much into it? You have to think the photo shoots costs at least 5 figures to put together maybe, probably more? Idk it's like the water thing with him too. 




Rukia said:


> Zero percent chance SD beats Raw this week.



SD pretty much beats Raw most weeks when you consider the fact that it's on a far more competitive night of TV especially in the 18-49 without as much artificial enhancement to the ratings.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm actually just talking about quality.  SD can't touch that third hour we got last night.  And I doubt I will see nearly as many wonderful photos of Sasha Banks tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Even when he was at his heelish worst... I have never enjoyed watching Jericho get beaten up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm actually just talking about quality.  SD can't touch that third hour we got last night.  And I doubt I will see nearly as many wonderful photos of Sasha Banks tonight.





Fuck outta here


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Zero percent chance SD beats Raw this week.


Raw was a 3/10.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

If we being honest SDL has been worse than Raw for a few weeks now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> If we being honest SDL has been worse than Raw for a few weeks now.



That's being dishonest.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Since we are being honest.  Is Bray/Cena a match anyone actually wants to see?

I have zero interest in it. I would actually let Cena win so that we can get this record nonsense over with.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw was a 3/10.


7/10.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Zero percent chance SD beats Raw this week.


Kek. The only thing from the moment of Raw that WWE posted on youtube that was good was KO and Jericho.

For once I felt horrid for Jericho and impressed by Kevin Steen


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek. The only thing from the moment of Raw that WWE posted on youtube that was good was KO and Jericho.
> 
> For once I felt horrid for Jericho and impressed by Kevin Steen


Samoa Joe was good.  Bayley/Charlotte was good.  Sami/Rusev was good.  Strowman/Mark Henry was decent.  Strowman destroying Roman also good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Samoa Joe was good.  Bayley/Charlotte was good.  Sami/Rusev was good.  Strowman/Mark Henry was decent.  Strowman destroying Roman also good.


Hot potatoing the divas title is stupid. STUPID!!

Strowman destroying Roman doesn't matter. I don't care for Roman . 

Sami vs Rusev is all right but they both have nothing going for them.

I'll give you Joe going off on Seth was good but that's all it.

Overall show is still horrible.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If Sasha goes heel someone has to go face in the women's division on raw.  Right now it's just Sasha and Bailey who are out there weekly and are faces.
> 
> On the heel side with have
> Charlotte
> ...


What if Asuka comes up and is Face?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

remember when wwe did months up of build up for goldust and r truth with "be my partner!" "no"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hot potatoing the divas title is stupid. STUPID!!
> 
> Strowman destroying Roman doesn't matter. I don't care for Roman .
> 
> ...


Charolette's held the title for a while now. Hardly consider that hot potato.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Charolette's held the title for a while now. Hardly consider that hot potato.



The championship was made on April 3rd. Its a 9 month old belt and has had 3 different holders but 8 different reigns. That's kind of the definition of a hot potato.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Kelly Kelly looks fantastic.

I occasionally enjoy those fallout interviews.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The championship was made on April 3rd. Its a 9 month old belt and has had 3 different holders but 8 different reigns. That's kind of the definition of a hot potato.


Not right now it hasn't been this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not right now it hasn't been this year.


 wait till Fastlane.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

There will be a rematch of Becky/Mickie tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Bayley retaining if we being honest.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait till Fastlane.


I agree with Drag.  If the plan is a 4-way match at Mania... Then we should expect Bayley to end Charlotte's streak at Fastlane.

I think Raw and SD need to make a female trade after Mania.  Just to keep things fresh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Brock Lesnar informs UFC of retirement from MMA, removed from drug testing pool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree with Drag.  If the plan is a 4-way match at Mania... Then we should expect Bayley to end Charlotte's streak at Fastlane.
> 
> I think Raw and SD need to make a female trade after Mania.  Just to keep things fresh.


Here's the thing.  I think Charlotte wins again because it would allow Bayley to get her rematch at Mania.

Nia then comes out and says she deserves a shot after dominating wins. (Against jobbers of course)

Sasha then comes out and says she wants to be a part of it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not right now it hasn't been this year.



The year is two months old and we're on our second champion



WhatADrag said:


> Brock Lesnar informs UFC of retirement from MMA, removed from drug testing pool



Every wrestling fan that hates this dude just collectively groaned



Dean Ambrose said:


> Here's the thing.  I think Charlotte wins again because it would allow Bayley to get her rematch at Mania.
> 
> Nia then comes out and says she deserves a shot after dominating wins. (Against jobbers of course)
> 
> Sasha then comes out and says she wants to be a part of it.



Why would Bayley wait till Mania for a rematch as opposed to getting it the next night on Raw? Babyfaces don't really wait till PPVs.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

opening with Bray!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

I wonder if they had to make the belt longer?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray Wyatt as WWE champion is still surreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The year is two months old and we're on our second champion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some babyfaces have done that though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The year is two months old and we're on our second champion
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More lesnar>>>>>>


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Anaheim baby.  Graduated from high school nearby!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Not sure how this guy is going to keep being a heel with the crowd just happy he has the belt


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray should have been a babyface a long time ago.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

chills


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Anahiem is offkey


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray should have been a babyface a long time ago.



Pretty sure he got hurt when they were making in roads to actually turning him


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Fucking Cena

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray deserves it more than anyone


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WWE bringing back the brainwashing angle to explain why crowds like Bray


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Cena cant let anyone have mic time


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

AJ doesn't look right without the belt. He needs it back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Cena with another heelish promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

It's always hilarious when the crowd will give better reactions to everyone except for Cena when it's more than one person


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

So is Cena trying to say that Bray doesnt deserve the belt?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> So is Cena trying to say that Bray doesnt deserve the belt?


That's how it comes off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Here comes a tyrant.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> So is Cena trying to say that Bray doesnt deserve the belt?



I think he tried to do that but saying he earned it at the same time? Idk weird


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

crowd so lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

I love SD's booking. Using the heat from AJ/Cena to give Wyatt even more of a rub


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

SMH


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Actually think Mickie/Becky was somewhat underrated so them going straight into a rematch isn't the worst thing


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Ugh, American Alpha in action?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually think Mickie/Becky was somewhat underrated so them going straight into a rematch isn't the worst thing


No, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ugh, American Alpha in action?



Them actually wrestling is the best part of their act, it's pretty much what they should be doing until they get a mouth piece or better skits


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Them actually wrestling is the best part of their act, it's pretty much what they should be doing until they get a mouth piece or better skits


My whole thing though.. they have already beaten all of these teams.  They are better.  They need new competition.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My whole thing though.. they have already beaten all of these teams.  They are better.  They need new competition.



Not sure, to me more of the issue is that they can't build interest drawing feuds despite the ability to put on high quality matches. The fact they've beaten most of the teams in the division isn't really as bothersome as there's not any real fire in any feud because they're not great actors out of the ring.

I mean you could just bring up DIY or Revival but that's one tag team giving fresh matchups to the division. So I'm not sure that's as much a solution.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What if Asuka comes up and is Face?



Then I don't think it would be a Face/Heel issue in the raw women's division

It would be two lists.

First list being Asuka,  The second list being victims. (Well until Vince gets his claws into it and somehow tries to destroy her credibility for some stupid reason.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

That suplex Jason Jordan just did was one of the more subtly impressive spots I've seen. That dude on the Ascension is a big friend and he chucked him over his head clean.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

only thing wrong when smackdown.. the guys calling the matches


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Asuka is neither face or heel, just a force of Nature. She should be on SD, its the Athletic/Workrate Show




Rukia said:


> That's how it comes off.


What a heel


SoulTaker said:


> I think he tried to do that but saying he earned it at the same time? Idk weird


Bray beat 5 other guys, pinning Cena and AJ clean


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

USOS OFF THE HENNY


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> only thing wrong when smackdown.. the guys calling the matches



They need to go back to a 3 man and just let JBL do the Legends show, don't know why they cancelled it


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Asuka should be on Raw.

Imagine not wanting Asuka vs Charlotte or Sasha geeks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Is it me or was Carmella's eye fucked up?


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Ellsworth is so unnatural on camera


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They need to go back to a 3 man and just let JBL do the Legends show, don't know why they cancelled it


I know Ranollo is good but dude is not perfect either. I know a lot of people who can't stand him either.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Jason Jordon the young Kurt Angle?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Is it me or was Carmella's eye fucked up?


I wasn't paying attention.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

ellsworth look like he got his clothing skills from King.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

If anyone needs a link

[source]


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka should be on Raw.
> 
> Imagine not wanting Asuka vs Charlotte or Sasha geeks.



It's just fear man. I mean she'd most likely work better on SD but if Vince understood that she is a force of nature who should dominate for months before finally losing then yeah Raw would be awesome. 

Because she absolutely should lay down at some point but they'd probably do it too soon. The thing with Asuka is that they're getting to a point where she's worked a pretty crazy style for years and how much more time does she have? She's 35 so the run she gets you would hope it's almost perfect.



WhatADrag said:


> I know Ranollo is good but dude is not perfect either. I know a lot of people who can't stand him either.



I do too but there gripes are pretty ehhish. Dude makes pop culture and puro references so that means he's terrible? Elimination Chamber was a horrible performance by him though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

ELLSWORTH LOOK LIKE ICP NUMBER 1 FAN HOLY SHIT


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn who knew Corbin would be a beast on the main roster


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Stone Cold: "There was a time for a while where you got out of the business right? You got back to a regular job" 

Dean Ambrose: "No, what were you reading.... The internet?" 

Stone Cold:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Maryse, I can't believe that Nikki was so careless.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Bryan is furious


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is good in these segments.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stone Cold: "There was a time for a while where you got out of the business right? You got back to a regular job"
> 
> Dean Ambrose: "No, what were you reading.... The internet?"
> 
> Stone Cold:


The podcast that ended all podcast.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Mauro's contract is up sooon so he's gonna bounce


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mauro's contract is up sooon so he's gonna bounce


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mauro's contract is up sooon so he's gonna bounce




#AlternateFacts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

time to jerk it.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

I see Preet is having fun again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> Mauro's contract is up sooon so he's gonna bounce


Josh Mathews is the best in the world.  They should bring him in as a replacement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> *Link Removed*
> 
> This is the clown they think is better than the Big Dawg?
> 
> ...


Roman calls people tater tots.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

damn what if dean vs corbin in a hair match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

I love full HD


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn what if dean vs corbin in a hair match



A good ole Lucha de Apuestas 

I mean it'd probably help Corbin a little. I don't think Vince likes the whole male pattern baldness thing, everyone knows the Angle story.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh shit. Fancy username. Also Mickie/Becky should be a good match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

These camera angles of Becky Lynch's thighs are distracting as fuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Hopefully Mickie wins.  She hasn't won since she came back; including Takeover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> A good ole Lucha de Apuestas
> 
> I mean it'd probably help Corbin a little. I don't think Vince likes the whole male pattern baldness thing, everyone knows the Angle story.


I thought he wanted Angle to go bald?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought he wanted Angle to go bald?



Yeah but it was because Angle was already balding. The story Angle tells is that Vince wanted to make him look tougher and less of an All American Hero type.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> #AlternateFacts


Interesting


Rukia said:


> Josh Mathews is the best in the world.  They should bring him in as a replacement.


Tom Phillips and Graves on RAW

JBL and Cole on SD Live


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

becky arms white her legs orange


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2017)

So many shiny names.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

wtf some dude told me when he looks at mickie he see hbk in the face wtf she looks like hbk now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> These camera angles of Becky Lynch's thighs are distracting as fuck



Not enough fanservice for me


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

I would love nothing more than for Kelly Kelly to make a return at Wrestlemania and win both women's titles back to back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf some dude told me when he looks at mickie he see hbk in the face wtf she looks like hbk now



Delete this before things spiral out of control.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I would love nothing more than for Kelly Kelly to make a return at Wrestlemania and win both women's titles back to back.



She'd probably be more over than Roman


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

50-50 booking on the B Show.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She'd probably be more over than Roman



#AlternativeFacts


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She'd probably be more over than Roman



Or under him?



God Movement said:


> 50-50 booking on the B Show.



It's not really 50-50 booking when you establish the 37 year old from the previous era needs to cheat to beat your number 1 babyface. You're clearly setting a precedent for whatever way you want to tier them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> 50-50 booking on the B Show.


I hate 50-50 booking.  Mickie definitely needed a win though.

Once again poor Becky looks like that extremely dumb babyface that is easy to manipulate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Or under him?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really 50-50 booking when you establish the 37 year old from the previous era needs to cheat to beat your number 1 babyface. You're clearly setting a precedent for whatever way you want to tier them.



True.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate 50-50 booking.  Mickie definitely needed a win though.
> 
> Once again poor Becky looks like that extremely dumb babyface that is easy to manipulate.


She just seems like that type of girl tbh. You ask her to "just hang out" and end up fucking her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

NAOMI

YOU DESERVE IT

YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> She just seems like that type of girl tbh. You ask her to "just hang out" and end up fucking her.


wouldn't mind that


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

naomi looking extra fire today

let's go naomiiiiii

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> She just seems like that type of girl tbh. You ask her to "just hang out" and end up fucking her.


Need to find a way to ask Becky to "just hang out" soon.
Naomi looking extra fine today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Becky is basically the female Sting


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky is basically the female Sting


Elaborate please.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky is basically the female Sting



Why are we comparing girls to guys today?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Naomi's ass in those jeans is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

HOW DID BUDDY MURPHY GET WITH ALEXA BLISS

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Alexa is a really good heel


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Talking segments against Alexa won't help Naomi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Or under him?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really 50-50 booking when you establish the 37 year old from the previous era needs to cheat to beat your number 1 babyface. You're clearly setting a precedent for whatever way you want to tier them.



Dammit I forgot she was slutty as hell


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Elaborate please.



Sting was a super altruistic babyface who was extremely gullible. He got betrayed and suckered by the Horseman/Lex Luger numerous times. He's the poster child for "dumb" babyface.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

So I'm guessing once Bray retains, AJ gets real bitchy at Shane about not getting a 1v1 rematch and Cena goes and does his thing with Miz.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Legend said:


> HOW DID BUDDY MURPHY GET WITH ALEXA BLISS



He must have a lot of money or something. Maybe he eats ass. I just don't know.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

And she did pretty well against what I would consider a fairly disruptive crowd.  I would love to see Bayley come out and attempt that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So I'm guessing once Bray retains, AJ gets real bitchy at Shane about not getting a 1v1 rematch and Cena goes and does his thing with Miz.


Do you expect Miz to interfere during the match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit I forgot she was slutty as hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray Wyatt is our WWE Champion.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Let's go Kellyyyyyyy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And she did pretty well against what I would consider a fairly disruptive crowd.  I would love to see Bayley come out and attempt that promo.



This is pretty disingenuous considering the fact that the only reason you're saying this is because of the Ireland crowd which shat on Charlotte way harder than it did Bayley and the inherent advantage heels have on the mic by not having any handcuffs


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you expect Miz to interfere during the match?


I hope not, so Bray can win his first defence legitimately but if Miz does interfere I'd be cool with it as long as Bray beats Orton clean at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Kelly Kelly still looks great.  I'm a fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Wtf are those things on TJ's shoulders?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf are those things on TJ's shoulders?



The shoulder pads from the Saiyan armor?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is pretty disingenuous considering the fact that the only reason you're saying this is because of the Ireland crowd which shat on Charlotte way harder than it did Bayley and the inherent advantage heels have on the mic by not having any handcuffs


That was the most disruptive crowd in recent history.  I think they would have devoured anyone from the women's division.  They weren't having it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf are those things on TJ's shoulders?


I can't stand TJ Perkins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The shoulder pads from the Saiyan armor?


Yeah. I recognised those. But why? That's New Day's shtick.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray has a top 5 entrance in the history of the business

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf are those things on TJ's shoulders?


some corny shit


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Orton gonna come out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

OH SHIT HARPER!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Harper looks like he's in better shape than usual. Wonder if he's angling for a push.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Seth probably gonna flash her his dick as he's on crutches


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I just had the same thought!  Harper's arms look huge.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

If Kelly Kelly came back.  I think she immediately gets the Goldberg push.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

OH FUCK DID AJ HURT HIMSELF


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

aj be kicking out of AA's like its nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Only Baron Corbin loses to the AA.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Does AJ have the best kickout ratio from the AA out of everyone in WWE history? Man has ate like 9 AAs and only been pinned by it twice (even then 1 was a Super AA (Battleground) and the other was from back t back AAs (Royal Rumble)).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Sister Abigail is one of the most protected finishes in the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does AJ have the best kickout ratio from the AA out of everyone in WWE history?



I mean of all the names I could think of I'd have to say so considering that Cena has like 1 televised pinfall win with it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sister Abigail is one of the most protected finishes in the company.


I remember when Wade Barrett's Bullhammer was the most protected finisher. Hell I can only really think of Bryan who has kicked out from it after its been hit and that was due to a large time interval due to a knocked out ref.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

SD giving us a PPV quality Main Event for free right here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean of all the names I could think of I'd have to say so considering that Cena has like 1 televised pinfall win with it


miz and corbin recently


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

AA? what AA?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

Styles just no sold that AA. Ridiculous superman booking for Styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

when rukia said raw would beat sd this week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I remember when Wade Barrett's Bullhammer was the most protected finisher. Hell I can only really think of Bryan who has kicked out from it after its been hit and that was due to a large time interval due to a knocked out ref.


jACKHAMMER MIGHT BE BETTER


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

AA is nothing to Roman's spear which noone kicks out of.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> He must have a lot of money or something. Maybe he eats ass. I just don't know.


Do what you gotta do
I remember her exhibitionist gimmick


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

AA city bitch


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD giving us a PPV quality Main Event for free right here.


It's a very entertaining match.

There isn't really any suspense here though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

That AA spot was to prove that Bray is an equal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Bray is sooo over


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> miz and corbin recently



I worded that poorly, I meant he has 1 televised win over AJ with it. 



WhatADrag said:


> when rukia said raw would beat sd this week



When Rukia said Bray wasn't world championship material


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn. He did it clean. My boy Bray man. Era of Wyatt has well and truly begun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

I didn't even notice until the replay that Bray pushed Cena into the rope to trip up AJ. Fucking genius.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I never said that.  I said not Wrestlemania main event material.  Not when you have AJ Styles with nothing to do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

If this was Raw then Bray would have won with interference

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Probably going to hug here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I never said that.  I said not Wrestlemania main event material.  Not when you have AJ Styles with nothing to do.



No, you said that Bray wasn't fit to hold the title for even a 3 month reign


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2017)

Fingerpoke of Doom at Mania


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

I am comIng.........RUN!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Bullshit.  That sounds made up to me ST.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I never said that.  I said not Wrestlemania main event material.  Not when you have AJ Styles with nothing to do.


AJ Styles had the best year last year, shut up.

AJ fans and Dean fans can't bitch about anything . Hell I'm accepting Dean's lower card role . It's other wrestler's turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

In two days Bray Wyatt has been booked way better than his counter-part champion Kevin Owens who couldn't get a single clean win on Seth Rollins OR Roman Reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

What are you talking about?  Ambrose/Corbin is going to be great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bullshit.  That sounds made up to me ST.



Really?



SoulTaker said:


> Did Foley strike you as a main eventer because that's really seems to be the modern eras floor. And there's a difference even between main eventers. Some guys are utility main eventers and can be called upon to be in the main event for 2 shows out of the year another guy might be good for 4 and another for 6. I think Bray can definitely be the kind of guy who reigns for 2-4 months.





Rukia said:


> Bray was called upon to do that at Backlash.  And how did that work out?
> 
> This is a guy that isn't a great wrestler; so he won't appeal to the crowd.  And his mic skills aren't great; so he can't appeal to the entertainment crowd.  People like his entrance.  But I think that is about all he has.
> 
> The WWE can plug him in if they want, but I would expect the ratings to suffer even more if they do that.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 14, 2017)

So what are we doing with the Attitude Adjustment? Which is now one of the bottom tier finishers in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Oh, I see.  You reached a conclusion on my behalf because of the post that you wrote.

I don't even think I read your post when I typed my response.  It certainly reads new to me now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

God Movement said:


> So what are we doing with the Attitude Adjustment? Which is now one of the bottom tier finishers in the WWE.


Cena is a part timer; so does it matter?  He is about to take another break after Mania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh, I see.  You reached a conclusion on my behalf because of the post that you wrote.
> 
> I don't even think I read your post when I typed my response.  It certainly reads new to me now.



Your breath must smell from all the excess shit you're filled with. You clearly say the guy isn't a good wrestler and said in an earlier post you don't see him as a main eventer. The posts are literally right next to each other and your post is in response to mine.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, my criticism has mainly been about him main eventing Wrestlemania.  There are lots of guys that can main event house shows.  And anyone can main event SD if they have John Cena and AJ Styles helping them.

The No Mercy match between Orton and Bray Wyatt is available for everyone to see on the WWE network.  And I think everyone should watch that match before Mania.  That was a flop by any metric.  So the one real time I saw him main event last year was a failure.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2017)

Cena needs to redeisgn, reclaim, rebuild.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, my criticism has mainly been about him main eventing Wrestlemania.  There are lots of guys that can main event house shows.  And anyone can main event SD if they have John Cena and AJ Styles helping them.
> 
> The No Mercy match between Orton and Bray Wyatt is available for everyone to see on the WWE network.  And I think everyone should watch that match before Mania.  That was a flop by any metric.  So the one real time I saw him main event last year was a failure.


The major difference between now and then is the build up and Bray now.
Around No Mercy Orton was cold from the beating into concussion land from Brock. Nobody took Bray serious because he usually lost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

@Gibbs Do you have the image of Alexa posing with the belt at Elimination Chamber?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Battle Royal to decide the #1 contendership to the WWE title at Wrestlemania on next weeks Smackdown

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Battle Royal to decide the #1 contendership to the WWE title at Wrestlemania on next weeks Smackdown


Luke right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Luke right?



Makes sense for the story and it's awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2017)

One thing I want to point out that makes it surreal. Every time AJ comes out they ALWAYS talk about how AJ is the best in the ring since HBK and how his feud with Cena is a classic. WWE is saying this... So Surreal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> One thing I want to point out that makes it surreal. Every time AJ comes out they ALWAYS talk about how AJ is the best in the ring since HBK and how his feud with Cena is a classic. WWE is saying this... So Surreal.



No way Vince is writing it or micromanaging. Approving it or giving them mandates and bullet points for sure.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 14, 2017)

Renee just called Apollo Crews a fine specimen...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Harper wins the Battle Royal and either its Bray v. Harper in a 1v1 or Orton decides to fight after all to "protect" Bray and its a Wyatt Family Triple Threat?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Thinking about Fastlane.  There is a lot of talk about Jericho interfering to help Goldberg win.  I don't really like that idea.  I think it's a better story for Owens to just lose the one time Jericho isn't around to help him.

I know we haven't liked the way that Owens has been booked.  But I think they need to finish the story the way they have written it. Complete the weak booking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Harper wins the Battle Royal and either its Bray v. Harper in a 1v1 or Orton decides to fight after all to "protect" Bray and its a Wyatt Family Triple Threat?


Crazy isn't it?  A guy that never wins could be in a huge event at Mania.

AJ could also win.  There were suggestions about him being added to an existing match and turning it into a triple threat.

I guess I'm surprised that the Miz wasn't on tonight.  Must have had another commitment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2017)

Really hoping WWE go the Wyatt Family Triple Threat route for the WWE Title at Mania. Free man Harper shouldn't be left in the wayside. He was part of the start of this Orton alliance with Bray (helping Bray beat and subjugate Orton) he deserves to be in the culmination of the feud as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish he had beaten Orton at Elimination Chamber if that is the plan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2017)

Miz is busy on valentines day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm surprised they let Bray hold the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

What do you guys think about the saying that the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm watching an old video where Sunny said Ziggler fucked her. How bad does Ziggler wanna be HBK?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you guys think about the saying that the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit?


Probably true.  It's the monster truck and Nascar crowd, isn't it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you guys think about the saying that the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit?



are you talking about yourself?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Probably true.  It's the monster truck and Nascar crowd, isn't it?


Basically.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

@WhatADrag seriously.  No wrestling tomorrow night.  You should check out John Wick 2.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What do you guys think about the saying that the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit?



the E has made a ton of money off their dumbest of storylines so critics look bad.
I don't think people are stupid though. The scripts that they use are painful at times. They've also become fairly unimaginative when it comes to tv presentation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2017)

Drag won't fit in the chair. unless the theater offers some kind of special chair for overweights


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

A lot of theatres have those big reclining chairs now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Raiden said:


> the E has made a ton of money off their dumbest of storylines so critics look bad.
> I don't think people are stupid though. The scripts that they use are painful at times. They've also become fairly unimaginative when it comes to tv presentation.


It's just like damn.... People were on fb like "well if Orton was gonna give up the title shot why even give him the rumble? Really WWE this is shitty writing."

I'm just like jesus this has 300 likes and people actually think Bray vs Orton isn't happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

Carmella w/Ellsworth.  Over/Under two more appearances?

Their segments have been brutal tbh.  And they only hurt Carmella.  I expect the WWE to kill this soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

I just realized that Mojo Rawley didn't get a chance to compete tonight.  Talk about a momentum killer.  Guy gets a huge ppv win and then disappears.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Feb 15, 2017)

Good. Mojo Rawley is terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm watching an old video where Sunny said Ziggler fucked her. How bad does Ziggler wanna be HBK?


I remember hearing about this but didn't see too many talking about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2017)

Fat Wyatt has worse cardio than Ryback but who cares? they need to keep the fat parallel thing going on


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Harper wins the Battle Royal and either its Bray v. Harper in a 1v1 or Orton decides to fight after all to "protect" Bray and its a Wyatt Family Triple Threat?



Still have 6 weeks of SD to program. I think you tell that story in the build to Orton/Wyatt to give you the pieces needed for that programming. 12 hours is a lot of programming to fill.



WhatADrag said:


> What do you guys think about the saying that the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit?



Depends on the interpretation of average wrestling fan. I think once you graduate into checking out wrestlinginc/wrestlezone you're like the average smark which an above average wrestling fan in terms of intelligence. I think if you're just someone who watches and pops for all the spectacle type stuff then you're closer to being a sports entertainment fan which on average is going to be a dumber fan.

That said the reason why the dudes in the business say the average wrestling fan is dumb as shit is because we're entrenched in markdom and are way too harsh in our opinions without giving credence to the fact these are real people with lives and families to support. Like for the insiders even if something is terrible if it makes money then it's good business. 

Just as a for instance Magnus was asked which belt means more between the Universal and WWE championship. In my markdom I'd say the WWE Championship but to Magnus it was the Universal belt because Raw has more eyeballs and the greater earning potential. I think that's debatable and lacking context but I digress.

Like take Thor for instance, this dude is like what's an extra 20k in guaranteed money or an extra 35k in royalties from being on a WWE platform? Well that's like 70% of what an average college tuition for these guys kids so that kid doesn't have to go take out a loan and have a mountain of debt to start their life. 

The average wrestling fan and/or smark isn't considering these things because it's either about the work rate or the sports entertainment aspect with very few being able to calibrate their mentality to realize both need to coexist. Thus you get really passionate opinions which are from the heart as opposed to being concerned with making money for the company.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

A smart wrestling fan is willing to go against the grain.


----------



## teddy (Feb 15, 2017)

At this rate cena is going to have pull out a burning hammer. his AA has only gotten weaker and weaker lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

ted. said:


> At this rate cena is going to have pull out a burning hammer. his AA has only gotten weaker and weaker lol


The one time I saw a burning hammer in wwe; Ibushi kicked out of it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2017)

Just got around to watching Smackdown. This week's show was better than last week's. Likin' what they're doing with Dean and Corbin. Bray as champion makes me so ungodly happy. Just make this dude face-leaning tweener. The only reason he gets so much disrespect from the crowd is because he loses so much, but give him some big wins, and he has the crowd eating out of the palm of his hands. 

Still think he needs to be more commanding and less of a fist magnet, though. But shit, I'll take what I can get.



Legend said:


> HOW DID BUDDY MURPHY GET WITH ALEXA BLISS





God Movement said:


> He must have a lot of money or something. Maybe he eats ass. I just don't know.



Harsh. Dude ain't even ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

So which was better this week?  Raw or Smackdown?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2017)

I'unno. I haven't watched Raw in a minute. Heard this past episode was solid though, so I'll probs check it out if I have a chance.

Bayley winning is cool I guess, but she's gonna lose it at Fastlane, so I'm not as excited as I feel I should be.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

I believe it's safe to say that Cena/Styles feud is a top 3 feud of all time for them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Still think he needs to be more commanding and less of a fist magnet, though. But shit, I'll take what I can get.



What if he just tanks damage and does the zombie Wyatt thing. Similar to Taker but like more of that Mankind masochism.



WhatADrag said:


> I believe it's safe to say that Cena/Styles feud is a top 3 feud of all time for them.



For WWE? Idk, it's definitely a top end feud but recency bias might be a thing here. Like just run through this list.

Undertaker/HBK- GOAT Mania match(es)
Rock/Cena- Biggest drawing feud in WWE's history
Rock/Austin- Big enough 

Austin/McMahon? Or is that cheating?

Hogan/Piper is underrated by our generation and it's really one of the biggest feuds ever. I think Austin/Bret is underrated and similar to AJ/Cena but I actually prefer AJ/Cena. Like I'm not sure if AJ/Cena is above Punk/Cena just because the pipebomb is probably the most revolutionary promo and it was a 5 star match. 

Not saying it's not a top 3 feud for them or critics, but that there's some other WWE feuds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> What if he just tanks damage and does the zombie Wyatt thing. Similar to Taker but like more of that Mankind masochism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't mean it that way. I meant personally for Styles and Cena. Out of all the guys they've feuded with in their career. I feel like for each other its top 3 of all time.


But for as in all time for the WWE. If we base feuds on tiers. I consider this feud tier 1. I consider it in the same tier as Rock/Austin just no where close to one another. Because as of right now I consider this feud just barely making the cut for a top tier 1 feud. I don't think it should happen any time soon. But they guys should obviously have another feud a year or two down the line. In wrestling fans dreams as AJ being the top babyface and Cena being a heel lol. But These guys seriously need to have a match one on one at Mania before it's all said and done. Then maybe this could actually be a top 5 all time feud for WWE when it's all said and done. Because one thing for sure is Styles/Cena in ring work is up their with Taker/HBK and surpasses all the other feuds you mention. The only difference is the other feuds you've mentioned is 1. the HBK/Undertaker build up story line where  both have been with the WWE around 20 years, the streak on the line, hbk retiring... Kind of hard to ever top in wrestling ever. 2. Cena/Styles is like a diet version of Austin/Rock in stardom status. 3.Rock/Cena of course brought the money. 4. Austin/Vince helped paved a new boom in wrestling. 

All of those reasons could be against why Cena/Styles isn't on that level. But I still consider the feud in the same hierarchy. Obviously I could just be saying this in a bias way because it's Cena and Styles which we all know how I love them both so much. I would like to counter that argument with I think Orton/Cena feud is like on the very lower tier of any type of feud. Because Orton is my favorite all time. I just feel like Cena/Styles feud has lived up to the hype and maybe the feud this time around ended to early because it should have been at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Mick Foley recently appeared on Lilian Garcia's podcast. During the interview, Foley brought up an incident where Vince McMahon yelled at Braun Strowman:

_"I was about to go out there a couple weeks ago, and I heard Braun Strowman say, I want a title shot. Mr. McMahon's behind the curtain, at the board watching the monitor, and he goes, oh god, it's not a title shot. I was thinking to myself, then what is it? That's exactly what I would go to call it when I would go out there. You want a title shot? He's like, it's a title match. It's a match! So if you ever wonder what it's like to see a six-foot-eight, three hundred pound behemoth get chewed out, you should've been there."_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2017)

Good stuff as always guys. 

Couldn't watch Smackdown yesterday, busy with trying to get scholarships


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs Do you have the image of Alexa posing with the belt at Elimination Chamber?


This is all I got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2017)

Alexa Mad in those pics.......amirite?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

That first picture.  With the strap over her shoulder.  I doubt anyone will ever look that good with this belt again.  The colors are fucking perfect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2017)

Alexa Bliss a botcher. 

She needs to job to Kelly Kelly at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mick Foley recently appeared on Lilian Garcia's podcast. During the interview, Foley brought up an incident where Vince McMahon yelled at Braun Strowman:
> 
> _"I was about to go out there a couple weeks ago, and I heard Braun Strowman say, I want a title shot. Mr. McMahon's behind the curtain, at the board watching the monitor, and he goes, oh god, it's not a title shot. I was thinking to myself, then what is it? That's exactly what I would go to call it when I would go out there. You want a title shot? He's like, it's a title match. It's a match! So if you ever wonder what it's like to see a six-foot-eight, three hundred pound behemoth get chewed out, you should've been there."_


I don't know when he made the quote.  But I read that Mick Foley said that fans consider Smackdown superior to Raw because Raw has that third hour anchor around it's neck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know when he made the quote.  But I read that Mick Foley said that fans consider Smackdown superior to Raw because Raw has that third hour anchor around it's neck.


He did say that. But remember when there were no split brands? Both Raw and SD were complete shit.
Raw is shit because of the story lines and the usage of wrestlers. Shit if Raw was cut to two hours the crusierweights would be wrestling 1 min matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I believe it's safe to say that Cena/Styles feud is a top 3 feud of all time for them.


 For me its not even in top 5.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> For me its not even in top 5.


again... for each other. not top 5 wwe feuds of all time. Read guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Someone keeps trying to tell me Kelly Kelly is signed. Idk if true tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2017)

Personal souce said

"Blake got cut or he's getting repackaged or some shit."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

Fuck Goldberg.  Dude is on Twitter criticizing the festival of friendship
(Even though it is better than anything from his entire career).  This guy doesn't even like wrestling!

I can't wait until he is gone.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Goldberg.  Dude is on Twitter criticizing the festival of friendship
> (Even though it is better than anything from his entire career).  This guy doesn't even like wrestling!
> 
> I can't wait until he is gone.


But it led to Owens going back to his old self. Like what did Oldberg even say?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2017)

Take a stand against part timers.  Go onto message boards and bitch about them until Vince gets the message.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Take a stand against part timers.  Go onto message boards and bitch about them until Vince gets the message.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

HHH must have loved cutting that promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2017)

is this Kane with long hair?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Another thing.  The internet fans that the WWE treats with such disdain?  Yeah, these are the guys paying for the network.

And a lot of people have stopped watching.  The ratings are pretty damn clear.  The last thing HHH, and Paul Heyman, and guys like them should be doing is telling people to stop watching.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2017)

as long as there are little jimmies paying on live shows, WWE won't give a single fuck about us hardcore fans.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Yo, if WWE isn't going to use Sasha on Raw.  Can Austin Creed at least feature her more on Up Up Down Down?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

Dave on Kurt Angle:

"I don’t know when or how extensively at this point, but the plan right now is that Angle will be doing at least some wrestling in WWE. He would have to pass a physical, and obviously at best it would be very limited


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2017)

Not sure if this or Undertaker had the best attack on the crowd.  I mean the Undertaker's came out during the height of the "what" chant.

For those that forgot it


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Another thing.  The internet fans that the WWE treats with such disdain?  Yeah, these are the guys paying for the network.
> 
> And a lot of people have stopped watching.  The ratings are pretty damn clear.  The last thing HHH, and Paul Heyman, and guys like them should be doing is telling people to stop watching.


Meh a Network subscriber and damn proud. I don't use the Network for the current product anyways outside of the PPVs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I'm leading the campaign
> 
> 
> 
> If Bryan could have two matches at Mania so can Roman. Undertaker then the WWE Title match.


Where do you live? I'm calling the police.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Where do you live? I'm calling the police.





Sorry I had to.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Another thing.  The internet fans that the WWE treats with such disdain?  Yeah, these are the guys paying for the network.
> 
> And a lot of people have stopped watching.  The ratings are pretty damn clear.  The last thing HHH, and Paul Heyman, and guys like them should be doing is telling people to stop watching.



First off the ratings aren't indicative of interest. Ratings are down in television with the cord cutting and the WWE programming actually buoys the USA Network which has like 3 non-WWE shows getting 1 million viewers and nothing getting over 1.7. The attendance downturn looked much worse than what it was to be as they held flat in the year over year for attendance from 2015 to 2016. They'll likely be able to report an attendance increase in 2017 with more events to compensate for the average baseline drop of house shows which is something like 200 people in the year over year. 

Their google trends are the same, they sell the same merch, they're hitting revenue thresholds they haven't hit since they took the loss when they first made the network back in 2011. 

The frustrating reality of this company is that they could book pretty much anyone in Roman's spot and not see much difference in business but would have a chance of actually creating that megastar they need to get 3 million subscribers if they let Roman be a heel foil to their army of everyman baby faces.

In conclusion you say some of the most ignorant and myopic shit about this company and spread your ignorance like some kind of mind eating disease.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

God Movement said:


> You guys don't believe me when I say there's an agenda to hold DA BIG DAWG back in the WWE. Look at this. I actually remember that segment with Austin and Michaels. Roman is owed a shot at the WWE Title but he won't get it because the higher ups want to hold him back
> 
> 
> I'm sick and tired of it.


Rofl forgot Vince kicked Roman in the nuts. Made him look like a chump there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Roman will be world champ in 6 months.  No reason to worry.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

> As seen on WWE Raw last night, Emma made her long awaited return to WWE TV, but instead of debuting the new Emmalina character which has been promoted for the past 17 weeks, Emma announced she’s now beginning the transformation back to “Emma”
> 
> According to Pro Wrestling Sheet, there were big WWE plans in place for the Emmalina character, but after multiple rehearsals, producers realized she couldn’t pull off what they were looking to accomplish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

I read that Kelly Kelly could pick up the Emmalina gimmick.

Tbh, I like her.  But I wonder if the WWE is considering releasing Emma.  She just hasn't been able to get over.  They have already sent her back to NXT.  I don't really know what she is going to be able to do storyline wise at Raw atm.  I think it is feasible to believe that the WWE may give up on her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

> Star Ratings Elimination Chamber:
> 1. Mojo Rawley pinned Curt Hawkins in 7:58. **
> 
> 2. Becky Lynch pinned Mickie James in 11:34. ***1/4
> ...



The four Raw women's title changes since July have been rated 3.75, 4, 4, and 4.25 in his system, which is really quite impressive even though some have been frustrated by the booking. 

Meltzer also gave Elgin/Naito a somewhat questionable 5 stars but it's a minor quibble and probably him trolling or letting a slight bias enter the equation. Not sure how Elgin/Naito was better than Takahashi/Dragon Lee. Shibata/Ospreay got 4 stars and Hiromu Takahashi/Dragon Lee got 4.5 stars. All three matches are definite MoTY caliber outputs from those 6 guys. Naito is having one of the best stretches of his career work wise. It's his second 5 star match in like 6 months. This spot was nuts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2017)

Orton/Harper should be 4 stars IMO but whatever Dave.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tbh, I like her. But I wonder if the WWE is considering releasing Emma. She just hasn't been able to get over. They have already sent her back to NXT. I don't really know what she is going to be able to do storyline wise at Raw atm. I think it is feasible to believe that the WWE may give up on her.



Not a single report on them sending her to NXT. Even then talent has gone back down to NXT for one off tours. Baron Corbin did this and Lana routinely does this, Lana actually tours with NXT as opposed to the main brand when she's not on TV. If you can show the report where she was in NXT sure if not this is just really terrible conjecture on your part.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton/Harper should be 4 stars IMO but whatever Dave.



You know I could live with that 3 3/4 rating because Orton is just so divisive for wrestling fans I can see how someone would just sort of tune out or not allow themselves to take in the match's story. I thought the story they told was objectively well done. That match got a 7.17 from cagematch which is a pretty good rating. 

But here's some food for thought, if you've seen Ospreay/Shibata which he did rate 4 stars then do you think Harper/Orton was of a similar quality? Doesn't even have to be as good, just in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

I was actually talking about her 2016 run in NXT with Dana Brooke.  My opinion is that the reason that run took place is because she failed on the main roster.  (Not her fault with that terrible gimmick.)  I'm saying that you have already sent her down to NXT to re-invent herself; you have already taken that drastic measure.  So what's left?

(My opinion is that people should constantly be floating back down to NXT.  Clearly that isn't how WWE views their developmental though.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was actually talking about her 2016 run in NXT with Dana Brooke.  My opinion is that the reason that run took place is because she failed on the main roster.  (Not her fault with that terrible gimmick.)  I'm saying that you have already sent her down to NXT to re-invent herself; you have already taken that drastic measure.  So what's left?
> 
> (My opinion is that people should constantly be floating back down to NXT.  Clearly that isn't how WWE views their developmental though.)



Uhh letting her play the actual character she developed on NXT with Evil Emma, as opposed to the one they wanted her to play based on the fact she's hot? 

NXT isn't developmental anymore. That myth died the minute WWE decided to put Ellsworth in a main event angle on Smackdown when the dude had like 35 matches to his name on the Texas Indies while Shinsuke Nakamura, a fucking Wrestling Observer Hall of Famer, can't be on TV because he may forget to look at the hard camera after a move?

What you're brushing the surface of is the larger problem which is how ineffectual the performance center has been in giving these guys the tools to deal with the main roster.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> _-Emma stuff-_



Then why announce it at all...?



SoulTaker said:


> The four Raw women's title changes since July have been rated 3.75, 4, 4, and 4.25 in his system, which is really quite impressive even though some have been frustrated by the booking.



It's actually sorta the main problem I have with Raw currently, to be honest. The matches generally end up being good to great, but (as ass-backwards as this is gonna sound) the show pretty much has to be carried by said matches because the writing's so homogenized and the booking's less-than-great. Kevin's betrayal (which I finally checked out by the way. Holy shit!) and Brown Strongman's existence is the only thing in recent memory I find myself genuinely caring about.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton/Harper should be 4 stars IMO but whatever Dave.



As one of the few people that really enjoyed it from beginning to end, I don't mind the rating. Solid, hard-hitting wrestling match; Reminded me a lot of the stuff I used to watch as a kid; but nothing overtly impressive. 3.75 is _quite_ fair.



SoulTaker said:


> NXT isn't developmental anymore. That myth died the minute WWE decided to put Ellsworth in a main event angle on Smackdown when the dude had like 35 matches to his name on the Texas Indies while Shinsuke Nakamura, a fucking Wrestling Observer Hall of Famer, can't be on TV because he may forget to look at the hard camera after a move?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> NXT isn't developmental anymore. That myth died the minute WWE decided to put Ellsworth in a main event angle on Smackdown when the dude had like 35 matches to his name on the Texas Indies while Shinsuke Nakamura, a fucking Wrestling Observer Hall of Famer, can't be on TV because he may forget to look at the hard camera after a move?



Please tell me there isn't a "Do a move, look at main camera." thing in WWE.  Cause that is just dumb as fuck and spoils suspension of disbelief.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's actually sorta the main problem I have with Raw currently, to be honest. The matches generally end up being good to great, but (as ass-backwards as this is gonna sound) the show pretty much has to be carried by said matches because the writing's so homogenized and the booking's less-than-great. Kevin's betrayal (which I finally checked out by the way. Holy shit!) and Brown Strongman's existence is the only thing in recent memory I find myself genuinely caring about.



I agree for the most part but where I make a hard left is how the vibe seems to be if one aspect of the overall product isn't clicking then that means the entire work failed whether it's in the actual match or the story itself. 

Ziggler/Ambrose and Taker/Shane are examples of the story and build being much better than the actual match but people retroactively shit on the entire Ziggler/Ambrose gimmick because the match didn't match the build. With Charlotte/Sasha and Sheamus/Cesaro being the opposite I guess? Good matches but questionable booking. I think it's just questionable when you move the goal post or won't be pleased with anything. 

Kevin's betrayal was crazy on a lot of levels, now that angle with Mania and everything might retroactively be a money feud. Whoever is booking this angle is in the pocket.




Nemesis said:


> Please tell me there isn't a "Do a move, look at main camera." thing in WWE.  Cause that is just dumb as fuck and spoils suspension of disbelief.



Hand to motherfucking god this is literally one of their main things. The facial expressions and what you're conveying is a major part of connecting with the audience for them. Watch Braun Stroman, he's one of the worst offenders of this as he often times forgets where the camera is.

Consequently another annoying one is that the planchas and dives are only to be done on one side of the ring with few exceptions.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Nia going to make the pin and blocking the camera was egregious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

Damn wwe contacted Kelly Kelly and Victoria


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree for the most part but where I make a hard left is how the vibe seems to be if one aspect of the overall product isn't clicking then that means the entire work failed whether it's in the actual match or the story itself.



Oh, yeah, that's definitely the vibe, and one I can honestly understand since in a perfect world, shit working in tandem would be, y'know, the standard.

Me personally though, I'm okay with a subpar match or a disappointing finish if the build was awesome. For example, despite me hating how it ended, Cena and Wyatt was one of my all time favorite feuds while it was still going. Conversely, if a match is amazing, but I feel like it's somewhat wasted on a lackluster build, I enjoy the match, but look back on it a little less favorably because I just don't like the mentality of "eh, throw the two workrate guys together; no need to extend effort when people'll love it anyway". I mean, objectively, when it comes to the quality of matches, Smackdown and Raw aren't really all that different. SD! _ain't_ perfect, it's had its fair share of average-to-sleeper matches. But I tend to pay closer attention to them simply because _generally_ stuff seems to be flowing sensibly, as well as a lot of my favorites having been dumped there.



> Kevin's betrayal was crazy on a lot of levels, now that angle with Mania and everything might retroactively be a money feud. Whoever is booking this angle is in the pocket.



It's also a case of WWE showing off that they know exactly what they're doing. Kevin and Jericho are a heel team. They've been guilty of a bunch of heel antics, have said a bunch of heel things and have been dumped upon by pretty much all the faces. And yet, WWE were perfectly aware that they were still over as babyfaces with the crowd. So what do they do? Jericho pulls off some of the most genuine good-guy-greg shit I've seen in WWE in a while and has a heart-to-heart with his true blue best friend Kevin, because heeldom aside, they're buddies. Kevin in response murders the poor guy for 6 straight minutes and sends him to the hospital. Presumably on Trips's order. Cuz Money > Friendship for Kevin Owens.

One of those things I love being wrong about. This weird 'funny' booking that they've been doing with them was all part of the master plan. These people know how to make a good show and get _proper_ responses. 'tswhy it's so frustrating when they can't seem to do it more often.



SoulTaker said:


> Hand to motherfucking god this is literally one of their main things. The facial expressions and what you're conveying is a major part of connecting with the audience for them. Watch Braun Stroman, he's one of the worst offenders of this as he often times forgets where the camera is.
> 
> Consequently another annoying one is that the planchas and dives are only to be done on one side of the ring with few exceptions.



That's hilarious.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn wwe contacted Kelly Kelly and Victoria


Dat booty shake Victoria used to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn wwe contacted Kelly Kelly and Victoria


On one hand it is kind of surprising.  Because Mickie is back... And the WWE has been able to monitor her crowd reaction.  And she isn't as over as I'm sure they expected her to be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> On one hand it is kind of surprising.  Because Mickie is back... And the WWE has been able to monitor her crowd reaction.  And she isn't as over as I'm sure they expected her to be.



Stop saying dumb shit. Mickie is plenty over with the crowd have you not seen her past two televised matches?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

This AJ/Ellsworth feud is fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This AJ/Ellsworth feud is fantastic.


Probably the one of the best things about 2016 tbh.

I would actually like to see AJ beat Ellsworth 2 more times.  That would even up their series at 3 a piece.  And they could finish their best of 7 series at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This AJ/Ellsworth feud is fantastic.



Nuh uh, AJ should go back to New Japan or some other really well run promotion like TNA or ROH where they'll respect his talents

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Or just retire.  I'm sure he's made enough money to do so.  He doesn't need to be a jobber for this company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dat booty shake Victoria used to do.


Fun fact. She used to date cena.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

*When neither AJ nor Ellsworth get the joke*

My ironic shitpostiing has now crossed the boarder into "actually incomprehensible".
I'm a proud man. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

I feel like I should block or report rukia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like I should block or report rukia.



Be nice.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fun fact. She used to date cena.


Not dating Cena is more of a fun fact for former divas.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fun fact. She used to date cena.


Cena stay tappin flight bitches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Or just retire.  I'm sure he's made enough money to do so.  He doesn't need to be a jobber for this company.



Stay in your lane poser


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> is this Kane with long hair?


Its big dave


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dat booty shake Victoria used to do.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Jesus! Victoria had cakes!!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jesus! Victoria had cakes!!!



Yep.
The thing is back in the ruthless aggression Era, she was in Trish's shadow during her peak.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

it's almost like Juice Man is running the company right now.  I know he would make bringing back all of these divas a major priority.  Maryse and Mickie in.  Kelly and Victoria on the way?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

Victoria also said she would posed for Playboy if they asked her to.



Rukia said:


> it's almost like Juice Man is running the company right now.  I know he would make bringing back all of these divas a major priority.  Maryse and Mickie in.  Kelly and Victoria on the way?



If I were booking shit Mickie would the champ and Bailey or Becky Lynch would chase her till Mania.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

One more for my boy SAF.


Victoria was very underrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Victoria also said she would posed for Playboy if they asked her to.
> 
> .


Dammit! Why didn't this happen?!



The Juice Man said:


> Yep.
> The thing is back in the ruthless aggression Era, she was in Trish's shadow during her peak.


Yea I know man, Prime Trish had everyone's attention meanwhile Victoria's hotness was getting overlooked until she ditched the psycho gimmick and started shaking her booty in her matches.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dammit! Why didn't this happen?!



This was when Playboy was BEGGING Trish and Lita to pose for the magazine for big money but both of them refused and Victoria was once again overlooked.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> This was when Playboy was BEGGING Trish and Lita to pose for the magazine for big money but both of them refused and Victoria was once again overlooked.


I'm not at all surprised. Shame we never got any of them and had to settle for skinny ass Ashley instead.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm not at all surprised. Shame we never got any of them and had to settle for skinny ass Ashley instead.



At least Torrie Wilson posed..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

All of these divas are interested in coming back now that the Bella's are on their way out.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> At least Torrie Wilson posed..


Yeah I used to thirst over Torrie pretty hard back then. Her playboy had me up the walls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Torrie was definitely one of the hottest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2017)

Not a lot of guys have pinned John Cena clean twice in the span of 48 hours.

Bray Wyatt did it a couple days ago.

But to hear Sean Waltman tell it, Cena had a lot to do with that. 

_"I'm not sure what the finish was supposed to be for the match last night,"_ Waltman began, during  _"But I know this for a fact, that John Cena insisted on putting Bray Wyatt over again last night, insisted on it. That's not just a rumor."_

So the finish to the match at the top of the page, the triple threat for the WWE Title on SmackDown this past Tuesday, the pinfall that once and for all gave Bray Wyatt some measure of bragging rights over his old nemesis John Cena, that was all Big Match John's idea.

According to Sean Waltman. 

And also according to Sean Waltman, AJ Styles has been really impressed by the kind of guy Cena is, behind the scenes and in the ring.

_"He [AJ Styles] came up and he went, 'I was watching your show' and he goes, 'I just wanted to tell you what you said about John Cena being the man and the best going, you're a hundred percent correct.' He goes, 'anyone that doesn't agree with you, it's because they don't really know John Cena and have never been in the ring with him.'"_


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

That 2nd thing kinda sounds like lipservice, but i'm genuinely surprised by the 1st. I guess for all his talk of not being on his way out, he's still atleast pretty aware that he's becoming an old man (in wrestling years) and is trying to help people out finally.

This makes me wonder... Cena's been eating pins and bumps like popcorn lately. I always thought it was something the bookers have been coming up with and he's been following begrudgingly (because "no" just insn't in the dude's vocab)... but you have to wonder... how much of that was him as well?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't buy it.  Cena probably wanted to bury Bray again but this time HHH said no and took back his shovel


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't buy it.  Cena probably wanted to bury Bray again but this time HHH said no and took back his shovel


Ya know when you think about it Cena's only ever buried jabronis like Alex Riley and most of Nexus.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ya know when you think about it Cena's only ever buried jabronis like Alex Riley and most of Nexus.



Alex Riley had potential 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Said no one ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't buy it.  Cena probably wanted to bury Bray again but this time HHH said no and took back his shovel



I dunno man. After all... I know he's tryin' hard not to be that guy anymore. That guy that ruins lives and ends careers. But i hear that nowadays... He's done trying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I dunno man. After all... I know he's tryin' hard not to be that guy anymore. That guy that ruins lives and ends careers. But i hear that nowadays... He's done trying



Bray probably went to Seth and then told him the one word that can help against the Shovel...........Run!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alex Riley had potential
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Boy don't tell me you forgot his awesome feud with The Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Boy don't tell me you forgot his awesome feud with The Miz.



I did cause he was very forgettable


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Holy smokes.  Maryse!  Fine asf!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> At least Torrie Wilson posed..


Those big, voluptuous breasts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

dat feel when Vince and Trump gonna throw me over the top rope into Mexico


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dat feel when Vince and Trump gonna throw me over the top rope into Mexico



It'll be a terrific rope. The most fantastic rope money can buy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)

Paul Levesque, the 48th President of the United States.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It'll be a terrific rope. The most fantastic rope money can buy.



I need to out last 48 million other people Maggle 



Gibbs said:


> Paul Levesque, the 48th President of the United States.




Burying dreams since 2000


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Miz and Maryse have better chemistry.  They should beat John and Nikki at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

Maryse is going to hit Nikki with the French kiss and finish her off.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)

I know all the themes.

Mark Henry Sexual Chocolate theme is the goat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 17, 2017)

Batista should return to promote his next movie


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Bootista will be back soon.  Guardians of the Galaxy 2 is going to be a huge flop; think John Carter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

Batista is goat.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 17, 2017)

Makes me feel old meng


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2017)

> Wrestling agent Eric Simms posted on Twitter that George “The Animal” Steele had entered hospice, this came after news that Steele’s wife informed Bob Backlund that he may not be coming back home. WWE  he passed away at the age of 79.





Sad to see another former wrestler go, but glad it was one that was able to live a long life and not die early in their 30s-50s


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2017)

Damn Maryse/Mid beat couple ever?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2017)

Gonna watch RAW and SD just now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 17, 2017)

Nicole Bass seems to be next.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Sad to see another former wrestler go, but glad it was one that was able to live a long life and not die early in their 30s-50s


Damn, hopefully he went out at peace.



LordPerucho said:


> Nicole Bass seems to be next.


How did she end up on life support?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2017)

Steele was a legend of kayfabe. RIP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

Khris said:


> Gonna watch RAW and SD just now.


Be prepared to be angry

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2017)

Khris said:


> Steele was a legend of kayfabe. RIP.


This ^


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Khris said:


> Gonna watch RAW and SD just now.


Pretty even quality wise this week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

so they broke up KO and Jericho so they can push Goldberg's win .

Sacrificing the heart of Raw for the broken limbs of WCW

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

According to Holly, she met Beth Phoenix at OVW while the latter was in developmental. Apparently, Holly would visit OVW because she was infatuated with John Cena.

"Sometimes, on my off days, I would go to the developmental territory. She was in OVW. And so, not everyone in OVW was under contract. They had, like, local people there training to, hopefully, meet the right people and get an in and stuff. So I was there. I was under contract, but I was there either because they asked me to be, maybe I was doing something with the developmental or I went there on my own for fun. I don't remember exactly."

Holly added, "maybe I had a crush on John Cena at the time. I think he was there. Yeah, that was probably one of the reasons I was there. That's the inside scoop, that I had a crush on him at one time."

Big Dick John been at it day 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

Drag jerking to Cena Vince Mcmahon style


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

At least I treat my guys right.
I can't imagine how Dean feels with you disclaiming him every second.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> At least I treat my guys right.
> I can't imagine how Dean feels with you disclaiming him every second.



He doesn't care. Just like his pushes he's received


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He doesn't care. Just like his pushes he's received



This doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This doesn't even make sense.


He's just happy to be on TV Maggle! 

Nah honestly though he wouldn't care if people decided to shit on him for his wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's just happy to be on TV Maggle!
> 
> Nah honestly though he wouldn't care if people decided to shit on him for his wrestling.


This is nonsense considering he tied AJ with the most 4 star matches last year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This is nonsense considering he tied AJ with the most 4 star matches last year.



Dude people are shitting on Ambrose since the Austin podcast. 

I know he's been decent and I joke about turning on the guy cause honestly I"ll kinda always mark for him but he really doesn't care what I or others think. 

Plus honestly just fucking around. You can wank Cena all you want  cause he's legit earned it these past two years. 

Guy's leveled up to a very tough point to deny him as one of the best


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> According to Holly, she met Beth Phoenix at OVW while the latter was in developmental. Apparently, Holly would visit OVW because she was infatuated with John Cena.
> 
> "Sometimes, on my off days, I would go to the developmental territory. She was in OVW. And so, not everyone in OVW was under contract. They had, like, local people there training to, hopefully, meet the right people and get an in and stuff. So I was there. I was under contract, but I was there either because they asked me to be, maybe I was doing something with the developmental or I went there on my own for fun. I don't remember exactly."
> 
> ...


Who is Holly?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who is Holly?


Molly Holly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Dean should have his agent contact NJPW.  Just to gauge their interest.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean should have his agent contact NJPW.  Just to gauge their interest.


Dean does that and he'll be doing comedy skits with Breezango until his contract runs out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Well obviously you have to be careful.  The Vaudvillains and Titus O'Neil are cautionary tales for everyone on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

Rukia the jobber.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Molly Holly.


I wasn't sure if you were talking about her because I thought Molly came to WWE before Cena. Goddamn so Cena could have tapped Molly Holly too?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wasn't sure if you were talking about her because I thought Molly came to WWE before Cena. Goddamn so Cena could have tapped Molly Holly too?!


Cena also dated Victoria.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

So why has he tied himself to Nikki?  He could have really added to his collection when this so-called Divas revolution started.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So why has he tied himself to Nikki?  He could have really added to his collection when this so-called Divas revolution started.


Tbh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2017)

Strowman/mark Henry was actually really fun.  I hope Strowman against Big Show is half as good.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena also dated Victoria.


Yeah you told me the other day. Cena tappin all the ruthless aggression hotties.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

Taka Michinoku on Hall of Fame?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

> Cesaro even travels with former World Champion , so he keeps himself in good company when it comes to moving forward. But despite all of his hard work, WWE officials still have yet to push Cesaro to main event level status and there is only one reason why he isn’t there yet and his name is .
> 
> Both Dave Meltzer and Bryan Alvarez of  have commented on this in the past with the latter stating the following:
> 
> ...



this is how Vince piss off real fans by not giving us what we want. control freak cock sucking gay dumbass


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Vince is so fucking out of touch.  Dude is legitimately batshit crazy at this point.  The shareholders need to step in and have him deemed incompetent.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2017)

>Share holders

Implying Vincent Kennedy Macmahon gives a fuck about share holders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Vince gave up some of his control when he took the company public.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

Vince doesn't know talent, to be perfectly honest. He misused Bret Hart too, Austin had to practically force himself on the scene. The big exception is The Rock, which he tries and fails to replicate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince doesn't know talent, to be perfectly honest. He misused Bret Hart too, Austin had to practically force himself on the scene. The big exception is The Rock, which he tries and fails to replicate.



Vince does know talent, or what will be a draw. Its why he built WWF around Hogan, Hogan was never made AWA champion despite his immense popularity because he wasn't considered technical enough. The problem with Vince is that he is extremely prideful and its his way or the highway, which has only gotten worse as he has gotten older.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince does know talent, or what will be a draw. Its why he built WWF around Hogan, Hogan was never made AWA champion despite his immense popularity because he wasn't considered technical enough. The problem with Vince is that he is extremely prideful and its his way or the highway, which has only gotten worse as he has gotten older.



But Hogan established himself as a draw before then, as a matter of fact it was his stunt with Rocky III that got him attention. This was during times where wrestlers had more creative freedom so you can't really attribute that to Vince, in my opinion. In this era where he has so much more control over things and wrestlers gimmicks and promos, I do have to say he doesn't really know talent.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But Hogan established himself as a draw before then, as a matter of fact it was his stunt with Rocky III that got him attention. This was during times where wrestlers had more creative freedom so you can't really attribute that to Vince, in my opinion. In this era where he has so much more control over things and wrestlers gimmicks and promos, I do have to say he doesn't really know talent.



The point I was making is that Vince has a eye for talent, or at least understands what attracts people to his promotion. However he has been out of touch for more then decade and needs to step down and let the nose take care of things. It depends what you mean by more creative freedom, the only era where that mattered would have been the attitude era, which if you actually go back and watch some random old episodes of Raw, it probably won't be as good as you remember.

WWE does exert a unhealthy degree of control over its scripted segments, but even Wrestlers are encouraged to bring up creative changes. Recently Kevins owens was the guy who pitched having someone where his talk show sign on his face and a fucking jobber was in the main event feud because he suggested some lines that made him get extremely over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

Vince did know talent. None of this shit is possible with out his vision. The big difference now is he's out of touch and the fans have evolved. He's also a 70 year old stubborn man focused on roman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

vince doesn't know shit. all he knows is "big muscular men MUST MAIN EVENT at all times" mentality.

he doesn't give a shit about vanilla midgets like PAC. vince doesn't find cesaro muscular enough to get himself a main title push.

all he cares about is his pride. he doesn't want to give people what they want because it will hurt his ego and pride. he's such a control freak he can't even let wrestlers who can work the mic do their own shit.

vince only sucks white american cock and his favorite of all time, samoan cock


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2017)

Cesaro is never going to get his push sadly. I think he might as well move on like the others if thats what hes waiting for.

Also finally have access to wifi yay.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Reminder.  Enzo is fucking terrible in the ring.  And lately his promos have sucked too.

I wonder what he will be doing in 2018?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince did know talent. None of this shit is possible with out his vision. The big difference now is he's out of touch and the fans have evolved. He's also a 70 year old stubborn man focused on roman



You act like pro wrestling didn't exist before Vince or something. All of this is possible if you have an ambitious businessman, which are a dime a dozen. With the evolution of the telecommunications mediums in the 80s, someone was bound to seize on it. It just so happened to be Vince. That's the thing he deserves the most credit for, his ability to get exposure. I'm not saying he's a talentless businessman, he obviously has a gift for it. Yet knowing talent? No, I'd definitely say he does not. I mean look at the former 3MB...the most talented one he let go!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reminder.  Enzo is fucking terrible in the ring.  And lately his promos have sucked too.
> 
> I wonder what he will be doing in 2018?


Jesus that was horrible. When was this?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

February 13th, Monday Night Raw.  Not only does Vince not like Cesaro, he puts him in matches with guys like Enzo.

I have heard from some people that this was Cesaro's worst match in the WWE.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> February 13th, Monday Night Raw.  Not only does Vince not like Cesaro, he puts him in matches with guys like Enzo.
> 
> I have heard from some people that this was Cesaro's worst match in the WWE.


Yeah I missed this part of the match. Didn't know Enzo got even worse in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I missed this part of the match. Didn't know Enzo got even worse in the ring.


A lot of people are saying his promos have been terrible lately too.

People are wondering if this is deliberate.  Maybe Enzo is cutting awful promos because he is making a heel turn; and this is the only way to get booed?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A lot of people are saying his promos have been terrible lately too.
> 
> People are wondering if this is deliberate.  Maybe Enzo is cutting awful promos because he is making a heel turn; and this is the only way to get booed?


I doubt he's cutting bad promos on purpose. Probably the material wwe is giving him to work with. Although I honestly haven't paid much attention to him and Cass lately to call if their promos have gotten bad or not.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't blame anyone for not paying attention to Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

@God Movement 

Roman has never made a mistake like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @God Movement
> 
> Roman has never made a mistake like that.



You are in fact correct. Looking at my rack of dvds composed solely of Roman matches and moments I can confirm that Roman has never botched to this level.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2017)

Seen some rumours saying that AJ's contract will be on the line if he faces Shane at Mania with AJ being fired from WWE for good if he loses and AJ being free to sign on for any WWE brand he pleases should he win (aka RAW). Thoughts? If they are to have Shane/AJ it does need some sort of stipulation to add interest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

Music to my ears dude.  Actually hoping for a Shane victory with that stip.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

shut up god movement. enzo is the worst wrestler in the roster followed by roman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Enzo as #27 at the Rumble was fucking shocking.  The biggest surprise of 2017 so far.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

Our boy Balor's comeback is said to be imminent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Our boy Balor's comeback is said to be imminent.


Jobbing to Enzo I hope


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You act like pro wrestling didn't exist before Vince or something. All of this is possible if you have an ambitious businessman, which are a dime a dozen. With the evolution of the telecommunications mediums in the 80s, someone was bound to seize on it. It just so happened to be Vince. That's the thing he deserves the most credit for, his ability to get exposure. I'm not saying he's a talentless businessman, he obviously has a gift for it. Yet knowing talent? No, I'd definitely say he does not. I mean look at the former 3MB...the most talented one he let go!



Stop.

>someone else was bound to seize  it


Well they didn't mother fucker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jobbing to Enzo I hope


You just wanna watch the world burn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You just wanna watch the world burn.





Nah but honestly I'd rather hope Finn comes back after Mania since he has nothing to do now. A rushed feud does no one good.

Plus if Brock wins title, Finn vs Brock is probably  a match that might happen. RIP Finn


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> shut up god movement. enzo is the worst wrestler in the roster followed by roman.



YOU MAD


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

That's a good point about Balor.  It's better to delay his return if they have nothing for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

Plus Brock gonna squash Balor, then Cesaro, then KO and finally lose the belt to Reigns at Summerslam


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stop.
> 
> >someone else was bound to seize it
> 
> ...



And no one has or views it as a viable venture to challenge him in the worlds largest media market. The places where Vince competes where he actually sees competition is in the UK and he's decided to drill into that pipeline. 

I don't think it's a lack of a finger on the pulse I think that it's about money and he sees that there money isn't hurt in the slightest by Roman being on the top. He would rather do it this way and hang his hat on the results as they are than take even the slightest chance and get that mega star he needs in order to get he 3 million subs that this is really all about to them.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah but honestly I'd rather hope Finn comes back after Mania since he has nothing to do now. A rushed feud does no one good.



I agree but it's not our money that we're missing out on by not competing at Mania. So while I share your hopes they're at a cross with that dude's wallet. None of his Mania propositions looks good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

I do think Brock/Reigns is the plan for SummerSlam atm.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do think Brock/Reigns is the plan for SummerSlam atm.



Did you enjoy their first match, or was it not technical enough in your opinion?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

I do think that it wasn't definitive.  So it does make sense to go back to it at some point.  Especially if Roman goes heel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

I will be very curious to see if Nia is on Raw this week.  Will she be back?  Or has WWE creative decided to make her disappear again??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stop.
> 
> >someone else was bound to seize  it
> 
> ...



Actually the NWA and the AWA in particular tried to. It just wasn't successful, I don't need to point out Ted Turner and Jim Crockett, do I?

So no, I won't stop. To my point once again, ambitious businessmen seeking to expand were a dime a dozen. He got there first, he's the history-maker now, but do not for a second think that if he didn't step up no one would have. It's stupid, it doesn't fit the facts, and it's wholly inaccurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

i'd pay $1000 for enzo to squash roman at Botchmania


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Actually the NWA and the AWA in particular tried to. It just wasn't successful, I don't need to point out Ted Turner and Jim Crockett, do I?
> 
> So no, I won't stop. To my point once again, ambitious businessmen seeking to expand were a dime a dozen. He got there first, he's the history-maker now, but do not for a second think that if he didn't step up no one would have. It's stupid, it doesn't fit the facts, and it's wholly inaccurate.




You don't need to point out guys Vince beat?


Go on.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You don't need to point out guys Vince beat?
> 
> 
> Go on.



Do you not understand the phrasing "I don't need to point out ____ do I?" ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

Hint: It means I would expect them to be common knowledge to the other individual I'm discussing the subject with. So pointing out the obvious should be unnecessary. Vince in ascending WWF to the national platform took gambles. Business is not entirely a calculated method of precise movements, actions, and investments. It is also a chaotic factor of chance. Vince himself acknowledged that in particular a lot of his company's rise relied on chance. He took gambles that worked out for the better, especially in his youth. Gambles where it did not work out for others, and that does play into what makes a good businessman. Wrestlemania itself for example, was a do-or-die gamble that worked for the best in regard to his company's future. In contrast, you see those like Ted Turner, and Jim Crockett before him, hell even Paul Heyman (though he was terrible with finances despite being talented in ideas), that took similar chances and did not work out. As I stated, he has a talent for business but that's as much as I'll say.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you not understand the phrasing "I don't need to point out ____ do I?" ?



You still brought them up.

I'm sorry I don't live in ifs either.


The fact is Vince had a great vision and went out for it and now we are on a naruto forum talking about the wwe daily.

I'm sorry I just don't have the time to talk about if he didn't step up because he did step up and here we are right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2017)

Why KO such a fucking savage though. "Friend I'd never turn on" has me in tears.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hint: It means I would expect them to be common knowledge to the other individual I'm discussing the subject with. So pointing out the obvious should be unnecessary. Vince in ascending WWF to the national platform took gambles. Business is not entirely a calculated method of precise movements, actions, and investments. It is also a chaotic factor of chance. Vince himself acknowledged that in particular a lot of his company's rise relied on chance. He took gambles that worked out for the better, especially in his youth. Gambles where it did not work out for others, and that does play into what makes a good businessman. Wrestlemania itself for example, was a do-or-die gamble that worked for the best in regard to his company's future. In contrast, you see those like Ted Turner, and Jim Crockett before him, hell even Paul Heyman (though he was terrible with finances despite being talented in ideas), that took similar chances and did not work out. As I stated, he has a talent for business but that's as much as I'll say.




So basically in a full circle you agree with me.

Good job seto.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You still brought them up.



Do you really not get that phrasing or...? 



> I'm sorry I don't live in ifs either.



Those were not ifs. People tried, people failed. Vince did not. Many factors go into it, some which are discernible and others are simply matters of chance. 



> The fact is Vince had a great vision and went out for it and now we are on a naruto forum talking about the wwe daily.



Refer to my previous post.



> I'm sorry I just don't have the time to talk about if he didn't step up because he did step up and here we are right now.



You should try it.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 18, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> i'd pay $1000 for enzo to squash roman at Botchmania



Bray Wyatt is WWE Champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree but it's not our money that we're missing out on by not competing at Mania. So while I share your hopes they're at a cross with that dude's wallet. None of his Mania propositions looks good.



Yeah I can see that being important. Just feel like it would allow people to gather more steam for Finn so the fans can understand why he's over. I mean the WWE casual fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 18, 2017)

Enzo is horrible. He's good at the stick tho, so maybe manager?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

He's starting to fall apart on the stick.  John Cena could come out and do his Thuganomics routine any night and pulverize Enzo tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah Enzo's gotten bland on the mic. He really needs to improve on what he says.


I will agree that when Big Cass goes singles, that Enzo becomes a manager.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

You guys mistaken falling off for just not being invested because Enzo and Cass are floating around doing nothing.


Enzo and Cass dropping their promo at the Rumble was lit af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

As for Enzo retiring from ring shit and just being a manger. I don't agree. Enzo is trash in the ring but you have a better chance of people caring for big cass if he's partnering with Enzo instead of having Enzo as his manager.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

SAF


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

The only one who has vision and talent was Vince Mcmahon Sr.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

Enzo even botched his entrance last Monday. Good thing he was able to catch his mic but on the other hand i wish he was unable to because i'm curious what the crowd reaction be like once he went off stage


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2017)

"I walked back to the apartment. A man in a black SUV pulled up beside me and asked if I worked out. I said I did. He asked where, and I told him I worked out at the 24 Hour Fitness down the street. He next asked if I liked it and I said it was all right. Then he asked if he could pay me to let him suck my cock."

this daniel bryan book fire af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "I walked back to the apartment. A man in a black SUV pulled up beside me and asked if I worked out. I said I did. He asked where, and I told him I worked out at the 24 Hour Fitness down the street. He next asked if I liked it and I said it was all right. Then he asked if he could pay me to let him suck my cock."
> 
> this daniel bryan book fire af.



that man in the SUV, is he an arab perhaps?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys mistaken falling off for just not being invested because Enzo and Cass are floating around doing nothing.
> 
> 
> Enzo and Cass dropping their promo at the Rumble was lit af.


or maybe you were overrating Enzo's Rumble promo. Sounded like the same thing he says every time they come out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

I was in attendance for his Rumble promo.  And I don't remember it being anything special.  They played a stupid KFC commercial on the monitors during the Rumble.  And in it, Enzo hinted that he had a sexual relationship with a bucket of chicken.  That was far more memorable!  So fucking dumb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or maybe you were overrating Enzo's Rumble promo. Sounded like the same thing he says every time they come out.


Not overrating. It was typical Enzo promo but basically every fan in that stadium was behind it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

-"On one occasion, I was booked for a rare Wednesday show in the Midwest. I flew from Seattle to Chicago, then had a two-hour drive to the small town I wrestled in that night. My flight was heavily delayed, which set me back a bit in getting to the show on time, so I called and spoke with the promoter. Given my expected arrival time, it became clear that I was going to end up going straight from the car to the ring for the main event. To make matters more interesting, I’d never wrestled my opponent before, and I wasn’t sure if I’d ever even met him. I was also going to need to get changed in the car, and in the middle of winter, it was pretty darn cold to be half-naked in your vehicle. I pulled into the parking lot a solid three minutes before my music was set to play. I walked into the lobby of what appeared to be a VFW hall and stood there in, essentially, my underwear until it was time to go. I borderline dreaded doing the match, because there are a lot of horrible, unsafe wrestlers out there, and I hadn’t even talked to the guy I was wrestling by the time my music hit, as I walked to the ring from where the fans came in. What happened next was a surprise. Without having even spoken, my opponent and I wrestled a good basic match. The longer we went, the more impressed I was. I was a relatively big star on the independent scene by this point, but he didn’t even seem nervous. Quite the opposite, really: He was confident that he knew what he was doing and confident that what he was doing was good. His name was Jon Moxley, and he’d go on to become better known as Dean Ambrose in WWE."- daniel bryan

this shit gave me chills


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Not overrating. It was typical Enzo promo but basically every fan in that stadium was behind it.


That's the thing, it's a typical Enzo promo. He kinda needs to expand a little to at least keep it fresh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's the thing, it's a typical Enzo promo. He kinda needs to expand a little to at least keep it fresh.


How so? It will still feel lackluster and you won't be invested into his shit if hes facing Jinder every week.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SAF


What's up?



Dean Ambrose said:


> That's the thing, it's a typical Enzo promo. He kinda needs to expand a little to at least keep it fresh.


Worked for New Age Outlaws it can work for them.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Drag's take on the whole Vince reeks of a "well he won, so get over it" sentiment that can be applied to some other subjects I can mention. It's one of those things that, while technically true is the equivalent of putting your hands over your ears and screaming really loud.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2017)

Khris said:


> Enzo is horrible. He's good at the stick tho, so maybe manager?



Doesn't have have a concussion history?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Drag's take on the whole Vince reeks of a "well he won, so get over it" sentiment that can be applied to some other subjects I can mention. It's one of those things that, while technically true is the equivalent of putting your hands over your ears and screaming really loud.


You're clearly thinking wrong on this entire subject. I don't know what I can tell you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Drag's take on the whole Vince reeks of a "well he won, so get over it" sentiment that can be applied to some other subjects I can mention. It's one of those things that, while technically true is the equivalent of putting your hands over your ears and screaming really loud.



I mean it kind of depends on the interpretation and knowledge base of the history of it all. I mean if you're going to say Vince wasn't a visionary of his day then that's kind of crazy, even to this point if you wanted to say his vision for the business was out of touch that's not really understanding the nuance of the situation either.

I mean the purpose of a wrestling company is to entertain people and in turn draw money as a result of that entertainment having a value. Crockett came up with Starccade 2 years before Wrestlemania was a thing and had a longstanding relationship with Turner as they started on TBS in the 70s, Ted Turner raided Vince of like half of his top 10 draws from 94-96 coming up with the modern guaranteed contract structure and having his own TV distribution. WCW didn't become profitable until 95 and stopped making money after 6 years. Vince just turned 80 million in operating income before depreciation or amortization in and 730 million in revenue. As a visionary the proof is in the pudding.

Vince hasn't innovated as much as he has retconned but he's refined talent and concepts far better than anyone else ever has in wrestling's history and he's the curator of North American wrestling for a pretty clear reason. You can't really understate the fact the Network is one of the most progressive undertakings a wrestling company has ever embarked on and it's importance to the company's future is right up there with Mania. Regardless of it being his brain child it's still his investment.

For what it's worth Vince does way better at booking than a lot of his contemporaries in the US, it's not just him banking off cache he earned in the 90s or 80s. I mean for all the shit people give Vince who exactly is he being compared to that's so much more superior to him that would nullify his achievements or have done better than him? The fact that Turner got his hands on so much of Vince's talent should prove it's not just the talent it's understanding that talent's value to your business. I think Gedo/Kidani are the only booker/promoter of a major promotion who can even step to Vince in any of his incarnations but thats because they emulate Vince. There's a premium on the look and being marketable in New Japan which is the reason why Kazuchika Okada came in and got a monster push and why Tanahashi got pushed down people's throats over someone like Nakamura. The criteria people grade Vince on is tougher than any other booker/promoter and if they had the same scrutiny then they'd get shit on too. Vince could definitely book a better product but saying he's never understood talent or draws because he doesn't use his small army of wrestlers as efficiently is a little out of pocket. 

And for the record Bret wasn't misused because even when he got pushed he didn't move business, Vince still went with Austin and paid Tyson 3 million to get Austin a mainstream angle to make sure he got over in the hugest way, and tl;dr Vince is the GOAT promoter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Vince the GOAT. Dude should step down now though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Every time I see Swagger in old shit I get more convinced he's the worst of all time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2017)

Drag really has terrible taste.

he's a Cena and an Enzo fan. i feel bad for him


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Drag really has terrible taste.
> 
> he's a Cena and an Enzo fan. i feel bad for him



And your taste is?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And your taste is?



something you wont understand son


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

I hope you don't give give Thor a lengthy response st. He don't deserve one tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2017)

why are you always mad son? what did planet earth do to you? lighten up. we are just having a discussion here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> something you wont understand son


I see.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> why are you always mad son? what did planet earth do to you? lighten up. we are just having a discussion here.


I'm not mad. I just didn't want st to type out 7 paragraph response while you just say he loves Samoan cock look at Roman or something to that manner.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're clearly thinking wrong on this entire subject. I don't know what I can tell you.



Thanks.



SoulTaker said:


> -snip-



What's weird is that I don't even disagree that there had have been something about Vince that allowed him to go as far as he did. "Dismissal" is an arguing technique that doesn't really convince me from the outside looking in that one even knows what they're talking about.

Not that I know very much bout the history. Buuut, I'm not the one with the killer yelling voice, so.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not mad. I just didn't want st to type out 7 paragraph response *while you just say he loves Samoan cock look at Roman or something to that manner*.



Preach brother


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Every time I see Swagger in old shit I get more convinced he's the worst of all time.




Dat smile tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol, I remember when Swagger was a big free agent acquisition for Smackdown.  He showed up, beat Baron Corbin (by phantom tap out), lost to him in a PPV rematch, and then totally disappeared!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, I remember when Swagger was a big free agent acquisition for Smackdown.  He showed up, beat Baron Corbin (by phantom tap out), lost to him in a PPV rematch, and then totally disappeared!




We're left to assume that Baron murdered him off-screen.

Talk about your monster booking!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What's weird is that I don't even disagree that there had have been something about Vince that allowed him to go as far as he did. "Dismissal" is an arguing technique that doesn't really convince me from the outside looking in that one even knows what they're talking about.
> 
> Not that I know very much bout the history. Buuut, I'm not the one with the killer yelling voice, so.



I quoted your post but I was really responding to all of the post pertaining to the subject. Sorry if it seemed like it was you specifically, I actually like your posts quite often so I didn't mean anything disparaging by anything in there, just got a little fired up. I did get where you were coming from in terms of how drag had presented it but I was trying to elaborate on why I thought he was right.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Das cool. No offense taken. On the contrary, i thought my post wasn't clear enough, so I was just elaboratin'.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Luke Harper, 10-40 in his last fifty matches of any type.  Yeah, he seems like a guy that has been booked appropriately to headline Wrestlemania.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> And for the record Bret wasn't misused because even when he got pushed he didn't move business, Vince still went with Austin and paid Tyson 3 million to get Austin a mainstream angle to make sure he got over in the hugest way, and tl;dr Vince is the GOAT promoter.



Yes. He was. Bret's first reign was a joke, and subsequently Vince was far too afraid to pull the trigger on Bret when Hogan came back, which ultimately hurt business more than anything. Then the shenanigans the years following up to Austin didn't help matters either. It's like you conveniently forget these things. Bret was a company man, and he did a lot of things, even let a total amateur go over him. He wrestled midcarders to try and make them look good all the time. His time at the top was constantly hindered by Vince's obsession with big men, for fuck's sake he pushed fucking Mabel of all people for a while because his big-man obsession was going haywire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> For what it's worth Vince does way better at booking than a lot of his contemporaries in the US, it's not just him banking off cache he earned in the 90s or 80s. I mean for all the shit people give Vince who exactly is he being compared to that's so much more superior to him that would nullify his achievements or have done better than him? The fact that Turner got his hands on so much of Vince's talent should prove it's not just the talent it's understanding that talent's value to your business. I think Gedo/Kidani are the only booker/promoter of a major promotion who can even step to Vince in any of his incarnations but thats because they emulate Vince. There's a premium on the look and being marketable in New Japan which is the reason why Kazuchika Okada came in and got a monster push and why Tanahashi got pushed down people's throats over someone like Nakamura. The criteria people grade Vince on is tougher than any other booker/promoter and if they had the same scrutiny then they'd get shit on too. Vince could definitely book a better product but saying he's never understood talent or draws because he doesn't use his small army of wrestlers as efficiently is a little out of pocket.



Problem.

I feel you are conflating his ability to do business, to market, that is to simply making a profit, with his booking. Vince has a talent in business as I've stated twice and Drag seemed to miss those two times. He can make money, but if we are talking about the quality of a product that is a separate matter entirely. Or the ability to recognize talent and book that talent to bring out the fullest of their ability and potential.

Example. The "Smackdown Six" era. That was Paul Heyman, as you know the former owner of ECW, and I'm sure you remember the impact such a small company that had on the overall product in North America at the time, even influencing WWF's own product. Now what happened to Smackdown when he was usurped from his creative position by Stephanie? It tanked, and up until very recently was nothing more than a "B" show despite up to that point being a highly-viewed program and even for a while gaining more ratings than even RAW. Paul Heyman is a man who is BAD at business, his history on handling finances is awful, but he does have a talent for recognizing talent and recognizing what will get the audience going as well as insight where the business was heading. Vince did not have this.

The ECW reboot! Can we go back to that? Heyman still had that visionary touch, what happened when Vince decided to take more control over it? It died a miserable death. He wanted to push big man Lashley (whom has admittedly improved greatly) over established indie star, CM Punk.

Eric Bischoff. Now he's a case of burnout in my opinion, but another man that was able to see where the business was going and even do what Vince was afraid to do, and that was turn Hogan heel. Now the issue with Bischoff and WCW in retrospect was their overreliance on old WWF talent, and fear of pushing young, original talent (though they did with Goldberg at its peak, but even without Nash's shenanigans that would have limited appeal, Booker T. was too little too late). As well as putting up with Hogan's antics far past his prime.

Money talks, I'll admit this, but money is not the determinant of quality. Money does not say anything but the ability to market, which is a valid skill in itself. Yet we have far too many examples in our culture that just because something is profitable does not mean it is necessarily the quality product it can be or that such individuals make it best. Because more people slurp up kool-aid and Chef Boyardee doesn't make it better than the red wine and spaghetti bolognese that the Italian restaurant down the street does.

I feel, plainly speaking, your attribution to the style of NJPW today or wrestling in general stems from some ignorance. Vince did not innovate the promo or the gimmick, Vince did not even innovate the "hero" the "superstar look", the heel/face dynamic or figurehead. He did bring it to the mainstream, of which he deserves credit. He did make it bit more digestable to the wider public, of which deserves credit. Yet the concept of Japanese wrestling and booking in particular is hardly as simple as you make it out to be. Yes, Gedo did emulate many styles of the WWE to bring NJPW out of the rut it was facing up to the mid-2000s. As like Vince before him, Inoki despite being a revered figure in the business had lost touch and had grown an obsession with MMA that was ultimately hurting his own business. Gedo took some elements from WWE, but also went back to elements that were already present in Japanese professional wrestling and wrestling in general to a point where I think one would be hard-pressed to say it has not surpassed WWE in terms of general quality. Before you jump on this, no, that's not to say they are popping out 5-star matches every night but they are popping them out far more frequently than WWE is at the moment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Zack sabre Jr going to new Japan.

Becky hurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Seto you bring up Vince being a successful business man then go straight to discrediting him by saying someone would have eventually done what he did. Then you turn around and say some have already tried but failed. Which leads you to saying yeah I give Vince credit... but he's just the first to succeed, if he didn't someone else will. 

What am I supposed to say here? I'm supposed to live in what if land with you so you can win an argument? 

Do you say this shit all the time?

Yeah Tom Brady went to the Super Bowl 7 times and won 5 where the last one was the greatest comeback of all time in football. But if Brady hadn't done it another QB would have because they're a lot of hungry talented QBs out there.


this how you live your life man?


Akira Toriyama has inspired a generation of manga authors today such as Oda when he does one piece. But if Akira wasn't around someone else would have truly inspired the next generation.

really this what the type of arguments you want me to acknowledge?

Stone Cold and the Rock where big in the Attitude Era. But if they weren't around someone would have eventually blew up sooner or later....



that's basically your argument and its trash.


oh oh oh I agree with you drag but someone else would have done it if Vince didn't make the first move and succeed.


ksnfisdbngfudg get the fuck out loser.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

That's all true to different degrees.



WhatADrag said:


> Becky hurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

I still want to know why Becky wasn't able to compete at No Mercy.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still want to know why Becky wasn't able to compete at No Mercy.



Eh, it's clearly none of our business if they went out of our way to tell us it wasn't an injury and literally nothing further, plus Becky herself being vague. I put it out of my mind immediately was just glad that she'd be back the following week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

None of our business?  Like it was none of our business when they canceled Orton/Wyatt at Backlash last minute too?  If they are advertising something, they need to deliver it.

Let me give you a future example.  Rollins/HHH.  If they build to it and act like it is going to be a match.  And then cancel last minute because Rollins isn't ready... That would be really fucking inexcusable.  Because they have two months to cancel it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> None of our business?  Like it was none of our business when they canceled Orton/Wyatt at Backlash last minute too?  If they are advertising something, they need to deliver it.
> 
> Let me give you a future example.  Rollins/HHH.  If they build to it and act like it is going to be a match.  And then cancel last minute because Rollins isn't ready... That would be really fucking inexcusable.  Because they have two months to cancel it!



shut the fuck up you fucking loser piece of a shit worst poster of the year whos wrestling opinions have value equaling a 2 year old.

Becky situation is none of our business

Orton still had a concussion

Card is always subject to change

you fucking piece of shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Good job Drag.  You have insulted almost every regular in this thread this weekend.  It's actually kind of impressive.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> None of our business?  Like it was none of our business when they canceled Orton/Wyatt at Backlash last minute too?  If they are advertising something, they need to deliver it.
> 
> Let me give you a future example.  Rollins/HHH.  If they build to it and act like it is going to be a match.  And then cancel last minute because Rollins isn't ready... That would be really fucking inexcusable.  Because they have two months to cancel it!



Apples and oranges, my dude.

Becky's absence was a last minute thing to a match with 3 weeks of buildup that caught the company off guard. One which they clearly went out of their way to avoid giving details on either out of respect for Lynch (yes, it happens sometimes) or because whatever it was would make the brand look bad.

Seth is an injury that we were all notified off literal months before WM and are being updated on on the near weekly basis. Plus, WWE are giving us a very tentative build where if Seth isn't able to make it, they already have a plan B or an excuse ready.

The two situations couldn't be further from different. Heck, the latter isn't even false advertising, given that the match isn't final yet. We all know that the match was happening, but that was from Meltzer, dirtsheets and build rather than an on-show announcement.


The Orton thing was grimey, though, you're 100% correct on that.



WhatADrag said:


> shut the fuck up you fucking loser piece of a shit worst poster of the year whos wrestling opinions have value equaling a 2 year old.
> 
> Becky situation is none of our business
> 
> ...



Be nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

Kek Drag 

Anyways I'm really not hyped for Mania to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seto you bring up Vince being a successful business man then go straight to discrediting him by saying someone would have eventually done what he did. Then you turn around and say some have already tried but failed. Which leads you to saying yeah I give Vince credit... but he's just the first to succeed, if he didn't someone else will.



Yes, because the market would have been open for that expansion. Yet in this observable universe it was Vince who succeeded. Like I stated if you missed it, business is not simply calculated action and investment, it is also chance. Vince did engage in series of calculated moves, but he also took gambles which paid off and for others this was not the case.



> What am I supposed to say here? I'm supposed to live in what if land with you so you can win an argument?



This outburst shows you don't get the point I made to begin with.



> Do you say this shit all the time?
> 
> Yeah Tom Brady went to the Super Bowl 7 times and won 5 where the last one was the greatest comeback of all time in football. But if Brady hadn't done it another QB would have because they're a lot of hungry talented QBs out there.



Probably not his exact accomplishments, but do you really think if Tom Brady wasn't there that there would be no top star or potential breakout star in the NFL now? There has been for every generation. Some more exceptional than others, admittedly, but still there.

I mean, that only makes my point here...



> this how you live your life man?



Constantly pondering matters and what things could have been had events gone slightly differently, and why certain outcomes came out the way they did? Yes. That is how I live my life. It's called "thinking".



> Akira Toriyama has inspired a generation of manga authors today such as Oda when he does one piece. But if Akira wasn't around someone else would have truly inspired the next generation.
> 
> really this what the type of arguments you want me to acknowledge?



The top spot would have been open to SOMETHING. To what, who knows, but again...like with football and as we see with Dragon Ball and since then you will have that top spot filled by something or someone who will inspire the generations that come after them. You seem to be under the confusion that I'm arguing that filling in would be in the exact same way Dragon Ball would, or Tom Brady would.



> Stone Cold and the Rock where big in the Attitude Era. But if they weren't around someone would have eventually blew up sooner or later....



Before them there was Michaels and Hart, before them was Savage, Flair, and Hogan, before them was Graham, Backlund, Sammartino, etc., etc.

ONCE AGAIN. Since you seem particularly confused, saying this is not to say that these people are all easily replaceable or that their time at the top would be the same and rend the same effects, but I am saying that top spot would be a vacancy needing and would eventually be filled by, someone. Even I can admit this, as big a fan of the Rock I am, and as much as I find him to be an extreme anomaly. Would there be a big star like him in our lifetimes from this business? Probably not, yet you can recognize those who were clawing to the top, some succeeded and some succeeded bigger than others, and some failed. Yet in spite of all that the top spots would need to be filled.



> that's basically your argument and its trash.



You aren't getting the argument, you're just having a fit.



> oh oh oh I agree with you drag but someone else would have done it if Vince didn't make the first move and succeed.



Such is the way of business, truthfully speaking. Cable television was expanding in homes the way we saw high-speed internet this past decade. It was a new medium to explore, a new market to expand and appeal to. Vince had the greatest success with this, which again, I've given him credit for but let's not try to pretend he was unique in trying. Let's not try to pretend it was merely precise calculations because even he didn't see it that way. Again, Wrestlemania itself was a do-or-die gamble, and it paid off immensely. Business also relies on, and can punish or reward, pure chance.



> ksnfisdbngfudg get the fuck out loser.



Chill out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Drag
> 
> Anyways I'm really not hyped for Mania to be honest.



That's fine. Nothing has been built up yet because SD just got out of a PPV and Raw is going into one. 
But off of paper alone for the rumor matches it has potential to be a horrible night.
I actually want to give this card a chance for personal reasons.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

IF seto or Rukia wasn't here for me to say fuck you too then Thor would have been the next option.

Someone was bound to get it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That's fine. Nothing has been built up yet because SD just got out of a PPV and Raw is going into one.
> But off of paper alone for the rumor matches it has potential to be a horrible night.
> I actually want to give this card a chance for personal reasons.



Yeah I mean I get that  but Mania's almost a month away now and knowing part timer mania will run wild saddens me


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. He was. Bret's first reign was a joke, and subsequently Vince was far too afraid to pull the trigger on Bret when Hogan came back, which ultimately hurt business more than anything. Then the shenanigans the years following up to Austin didn't help matters either. It's like you conveniently forget these things. Bret was a company man, and he did a lot of things, even let a total amateur go over him. He wrestled midcarders to try and make them look good all the time. His time at the top was constantly hindered by Vince's obsession with big men, for fuck's sake he pushed fucking Mabel of all people for a while because his big-man obsession was going haywire.



Bret's first reigns a was six month reign where he had a great main event with HBK at Survivor Series and an underrated Royal Rumble match against Scott Hall.

In 92, the year he won the belt, Bret lost 12 or 6.2% of his matches. In 93 he lost 27 or 16.1% of his matches, in 94 he lost 6 or 3.7% of his matches, in 95 he lost 8 or 5.4% of his matches, in 96 it's 7 or 9.1% of his matches. In that entire stretch from his first world title in 92 to 96. Bret is wrestling 150+ matches every year except 96 and losing less than 10% of his matches in every years except 93 where he only lost to Yokozuna and Luger, the other top guys in the company. In 91 it was 8.1% as well. It was a business decision because they're a business and he got good reactions but didn't move their business and yet they protected him and from 91-96 he's at worst winning 83% of his matches in his losingest year. Woe is Bret.

You're saying it's a joke reign because the Mania defense has one of the most maligned finishes ever? That's pretty reductive considering.

This isn't what happened according to Bruce Pritchard when he went over this on his podcast. What happened was that Bret didn't move business up enough within the window of six months he was champion so they decided they were making a switch regardless. If it's not moving up or down with the young-ish guy you've spent time building then you switch to another young guy in Yokozuna. He was going to lose to Yokozuna regardless of Hogan but they went with Hogan because they got worked into thinking he would draw better in England on a goodbye run. Meltzer even said in his old Newsletters that it didn't matter if Luger or Bret was champion in a business sense despite the fact Bret got better crowd reactions. He advocated for Bret to get the belt with that caveat.

He pushed Mabel as a sideshow attraction to draw money in order to keep his company afloat. Companies push shitty guys all the time, again where is the standard if we're going and talking about every bad wrestler ever pushed. Sandman was a 5 time ECW champion when it was just Heyman.




Seto Kaiba said:


> I feel you are conflating his ability to do business, to market, that is to simply making a profit, with his booking. Vince has a talent in business as I've stated twice and Drag seemed to miss those two times. He can make money, but if we are talking about the quality of a product that is a separate matter entirely. Or the ability to recognize talent and book that talent to bring out the fullest of their ability and potential.



I mean hold up though he doesn't recognize talent? 7 of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter's Most Outstanding Wrestlers of the year were World Champions in his company, that's by my rough count half if not 1 or 2 away from being half the guys to ever win the award in it's 30 year history.

Rey Mysterio is one of those guys and his first and only World Championship in any company is with Vince. No one has booked Rey as high or far up a card as Vince McMahon. So where's the standard? Joe could still potentially be a World Champion in Vince's company if we're going to divorce NXT from this entire thing. So how am I conflating the ability to book in the abstract? Because right now the Roman Reigns thing has been a mess for 3 years wrapped around some really great/awesome stuff? I mean even going back to Rey even if you don't like the run it's still the a run has increased his value all over the world and it's technically the most pushed Rey has ever been in any company ever, that matters. Now that speaks to the ability to the ability to bring out the fullest ability and potential which is admittedly somewhat of a double edged sword but I think you're missing some key data points.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Example. The "Smackdown Six" era. That was Paul Heyman, as you know the former owner of ECW, and I'm sure you remember the impact such a small company that had on the overall product in North America at the time, even influencing WWF's own product. Now what happened to Smackdown when he was usurped from his creative position by Stephanie? It tanked, and up until very recently was nothing more than a "B" show despite up to that point being a highly-viewed program and even for a while gaining more ratings than even RAW. Paul Heyman is a man who is BAD at business, his history on handling finances is awful, but he does have a talent for recognizing talent and recognizing what will get the audience going as well as insight where the business was heading. Vince did not have this.



Paul Heyman is a great smoke and mirrors booker who creates characters with a lot of little nuances that were ahead of their times. This guy isn't Gedo or CIMA(Dragon Gate) booking and agenting these sprawling in-ring narratives. ECW did a lot of different things to get over and introduced a lot of things in order to draw money then the other companies came and took those draws forcing Heyman to have to reinvent over and over again. But being real here how many great angles or champions did he make in ECW? How prestigious and distinguished is the ECW championship even before the reboot?

Let's get into the realities of ECW. Jerry Lynn/RVD, Eddie/Malenko, Misterio/Psicosis, and Tanaka/Awesome are the best matches to ever happen there. Outside of that and Raven/Dreamer what are the real memorable angles in his 8 year run as head booker for ECW. Those guys got poached so where's the consistency or treasure trove this company should be remembered for.

The Smackdown Six Era is great and if you want to argue it showed how he would have done with talent depth that's fine but it's not like he doesn't have his flaws and hangups as a booker.



Seto Kaiba said:


> The ECW reboot! Can we go back to that? Heyman still had that visionary touch, what happened when Vince decided to take more control over it? It died a miserable death. He wanted to push big man Lashley (whom has admittedly improved greatly) over established indie star, CM Punk.



He's been a promoter for 37 years of course he's going to shit the bed every now and again. Even then he eventually uses Punk as a draw and goes so far as to try to get the angle over by putting himself in it, because it was an angle. Even then he wanted Lashley over Punk because he was skeptical of the indy formula working and had beat his competitors hitching his wagon to guys like Lashley. It's the wrestling business.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Eric Bischoff. Now he's a case of burnout in my opinion, but another man that was able to see where the business was going and even do what Vince was afraid to do, and that was turn Hogan heel. Now the issue with Bischoff and WCW in retrospect was their overreliance on old WWF talent, and fear of pushing young, original talent (though they did with Goldberg at its peak, but even without Nash's shenanigans that would have limited appeal, Booker T. was too little too late). As well as putting up with Hogan's antics far past his prime.



Ok here's the thing about Bischoff he had more money than Vince and did turn Hogan heel but still subcumbed to all those things you said. Vince pushed talent to the top of his card that Bischoff never did when he had it. Jericho's debut segment was with a white hot Rock. Vince would eventually put a world title on Benoit which is something that Bischoff never did, Kevin Sullivan was actually the mastermind behind that run. Even then Bischoff didn't do anything with TNA's book either, didn't put so much as a dent in Vince's ratings when he didn't have Ted Turner's resources. Not that Bischoff didn't do some great things but you listed reasons they lost even when he had the book.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Money talks, I'll admit this, but money is not the determinant of quality. Money does not say anything but the ability to market, which is a valid skill in itself. Yet we have far too many examples in our culture that just because something is profitable does not mean it is necessarily the quality product it can be or that such individuals make it best. Because more people slurp up kool-aid and Chef Boyardee doesn't make it better than the red wine and spaghetti bolognese that the Italian restaurant down the street does.



When Turner/Bischoff had more money they couldn't beat Vince either. You're using these other comparisons but guess what we're talking about the professional wrestling business not chef boyardee. WWE is one of if not the best professional wrestling company in the world in spite of all their shortcomings. There aren't promotions putting on a 4 star match every week with guys in the midcard who would be the main event of any indy dream match.



Seto Kaiba said:


> feel, plainly speaking, your attribution to the style of NJPW today or wrestling in general stems from some ignorance. Vince did not innovate the promo or the gimmick, Vince did not even innovate the "hero" the "superstar look", the heel/face dynamic or figurehead. He did bring it to the mainstream, of which he deserves credit. He did make it bit more digestable to the wider public, of which deserves credit. Yet the concept of Japanese wrestling and booking in particular is hardly as simple as you make it out to be. Yes, Gedo did emulate many styles of the WWE to bring NJPW out of the rut it was facing up to the mid-2000s. As like Vince before him, Inoki despite being a revered figure in the business had lost touch and had grown an obsession with MMA that was ultimately hurting his own business. Gedo took some elements from WWE, but also went back to elements that were already present in Japanese professional wrestling and wrestling in general to a point where I think one would be hard-pressed to say it has not surpassed WWE in terms of general quality. Before you jump on this, no, that's not to say they are popping out 5-star matches every night but they are popping them out far more frequently than WWE is at the moment.



You saying it stems from ignorance then only mentioning Gedo without even bringing up Kidani actually stems from ignorance. Kenny Omega has flat out said that Gedo and Kidani like to take things from WWE which is where the Cleaner gimmick comes from. So yeah while Vince didn't invent the gimmick or the promo he's finetuned a blue print that Kidani, who idolized Vince, is trying to emulate.

So saying he didn't invent these things is really an inherent misdirect. I even said in the prior post that Vince didn't innovate a lot of things he takes credit for but he's the curator of North American Wrestling for a reason.

Back to Kidani, he puts a hell of an influence on looks. That's why he spends an excessive amount of money promoting Okada as a Japanese heart throb of sorts. It's partly why he chose Tanahashi over Nakamura and why he's doing it Okada over Naito. This isn't some idyllic company where work rate is everything. WWE just had a streak where they had a 4 star match for 15 straight PPVs so it's not like it's the match quality. Fans cut New Japan way more slack because it's not as overexposed to an American consumer base and they are able to extrapolate way more of the narrative and booking from the actual wrestling. It's not like the American subscriber base which outnumbers the Japanese subscriber base is watching for Tanahashi promos. Between the bells WWE is a great product especially when you consider the Network offerrings are apart of the product meaning the library, the Takeovers, the tournaments, that latter two which featured some of the best wrestling anywhere in the entire world. Yeah your point about general quality has some merit but it's lacking a hell of a lot of context which are the caveats inherent in the cultural differences.

What characters on this New Japan roster with the exception of a few guys like Shibata and Minoru Suzuki feature prominently in such a way that it harkens back to pre-Inokism New Japan? How are guys like Chaos-Nakamura, Tanahashi, Ibushi, Omega, Naito, Styles, and Okada presented as a back to basic approach you're trying to make it seem like Gedo and Kidani have endorsed? Go look up and down the New Japan card and really try to ID how it's similar to past incarnations of the product before Inokism divebombed it. Tell me how Kensuke Sasaki, Tenryuu, Akiyama, Kawada and Nagata are so similar to all the other guys I've named already because those guys were the norm while flamboyant guys like Liger and Mutoh were the exceptions. So yeah Kidani/Gedo are adapting a lot of the parts Vince has refined and this New Japan is not the same as classic pre-Inokism New Japan in almost any way really. It's much more westernized.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

Sometimes @SoulTaker  makes me wish I actually knew how to argue this precise

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> IF seto or Rukia wasn't here for me to say fuck you too then Thor would have been the next option.
> 
> Someone was bound to get it.



Yeah, but Seto and Rukia are the ones you yelled at, therefor Thor literally doesn't exist. That's just basic science, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but Seto and Rukia are the ones you yelled at, therefor Thor literally doesn't exist. That's just basic science, man.



Dude it's the gift of hatred. Let it flow, maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but Seto and Rukia are the ones you yelled at, therefor Thor literally doesn't exist. That's just basic science, man.



Thor exists he just  didn't feel my wrath.

Just like how there are other businessman but Vince is the goat.


----------



## teddy (Feb 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Drag
> 
> Anyways I'm really not hyped for Mania to be honest.



Same tbh. really need ambrose and corbin to go at it in a no dq match for me to be intrested right now


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Drag
> 
> Anyways I'm really not hyped for Mania to be honest.


They are already hyping the post Wrestlemania episode of Raw!  They know Mania won't deliver!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They are already hyping the post Wrestlemania episode of Raw!  They know Mania won't deliver!!



Takeover-Mania-Raw-Smackdown on top of Axess and all the other wrestling happening that weekend. 

Not sure it's indicative on there ability to deliver for Mania or not considering it's the biggest Raw of the year and the glut of events happening in New Orleans. 

I don't get why you say it with the indignation of someone whose suffered through the recent WWE, this is basically your first Road to Wrestlemania in here and you don't really seem to have a grasp of the product before you were a regular here. It's pretty phony.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

This has been the trend.  Brock destroying Cena out of no where.  The legendary Sheamus/Orton match.

But trend or not.  It shouldn't be that way.

I looked at the ticket prices for Mania.  They have to find a way to make that show better than the next night Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

ted. said:


> Same tbh. really need ambrose and corbin to go at it in a no dq match for me to be intrested right now



And actually give them time to make it DQ. Don't Brock Lesnar this please 



SoulTaker said:


> Takeover-Mania-Raw-Smackdown on top of Axess and all the other wrestling happening that weekend.
> 
> Not sure it's indicative on there ability to deliver for Mania or not considering it's the biggest Raw of the year and the glut of events happening in New Orleans.
> 
> I don't get why you say it with the indignation of someone whose suffered through the recent WWE, this is basically your first Road to Wrestlemania in here and you don't really seem to have a grasp of the product before you were a regular here. It's pretty phony.



I'm sure Takeover will be good but everything else seems like a bit of a chore. I really hope this last month after Fastlane at least goes all out in bringing excitement  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They are already hyping the post Wrestlemania episode of Raw!  They know Mania won't deliver!!


Also nah they always do that cause that's when the crowds tend to be really hot. Usually due to the Euro crowds.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't know about Takeover.  I'm sure it will be better than Mania.  But probably a lesser Takeover.  NXT roster is depleted.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Bret's first reigns a was six month reign where he had a great main event with HBK at Survivor Series and an underrated Royal Rumble match against Scott Hall.
> 
> In 92, the year he won the belt, Bret lost 12 or 6.2% of his matches. In 93 he lost 27 or 16.1% of his matches, in 94 he lost 6 or 3.7% of his matches, in 95 he lost 8 or 5.4% of his matches, in 96 it's 7 or 9.1% of his matches. In that entire stretch from his first world title in 92 to 96. Bret is wrestling 150+ matches every year except 96 and losing less than 10% of his matches in every years except 93 where he only lost to Yokozuna and Luger, the other top guys in the company. In 91 it was 8.1% as well. It was a business decision because they're a business and he got good reactions but didn't move their business and yet they protected him and from 91-96 he's at worst winning 83% of his matches in his losingest year. Woe is Bret.



Yes. Because once again, you like to leave out the why's of the losses and the who's of the losses. His first reign ended at one of the least acclaimed Wrestlemanias yet, and a large factor surrounding that lack of acclaim was the booking of the match and conclusion. Then there's the months following where Vince constantly acquiesced to Hogan, and failure to properly pass the torch to Bret and allow him to get a win on Hogan that he desperately needed to legitimize himself as that next main event star. I love how you leave out that one of the biggest factors to the New Generation era and its failings was Vince's overreliance on Hogan and his failure to properly build up and pass the torch to those like Bret, and a number of creative blunders of course, such as failing to adapt the product from its times in Hulkamania's prime. 



> You're saying it's a joke reign because the Mania defense has one of the most maligned finishes ever? That's pretty reductive considering.



He was not truly able to recover from that, and it did compromise him for many years going forward. It's a complete lie to pretend it didn't. The years going into Wrestlemania 10-12 in particular were not pretty stellar for anyone, and a big reason was relying on Hogan that left them high and dry than focusing on legitimizing Bret. 



> This isn't what happened according to Bruce Pritchard when he went over this on his podcast. What happened was that Bret didn't move business up enough within the window of six months he was champion so they decided they were making a switch regardless. If it's not moving up or down with the young-ish guy you've spent time building then you switch to another young guy in Yokozuna. He was going to lose to Yokozuna regardless of Hogan but they went with Hogan because they got worked into thinking he would draw better in England on a goodbye run. Meltzer even said in his old Newsletters that it didn't matter if Luger or Bret was champion in a business sense despite the fact Bret got better crowd reactions. He advocated for Bret to get the belt with that caveat.



Again. Failure to pass the torch. What good is it to move on to your next guy when you haven't built him up? When he's failed to have that match against the previous figurehead to truly establish himself as the main event and not only that, the best of it? It was the same problem NJPW had for example after the Three Musketeers starting getting on in age and its own years of depreciation. Fortunately in that case, one of the hallmarks in the turnaround, Mutoh vs. Tanahashi, happened where Tanahashi went over one of the previous Three Musketeers to legitimize himself. This same happened more recently in Okada vs. Tanahashi, where Okada going over Tanahashi legitimized himself as their next ace. He many not be the most popular right now, but he is popular enough because of that setting of legitimacy  to move business.

Hell even in WWE itself...The Rock has been charitable enough to put over Brock and Cena most notably when they were coming up to give them that legitimacy. While Austin did not put over Lesnar, he ended his run with a lost to Rock, who went on to put over those younger stars; Lesnar being the most obvious one at this point. Let's go back even further, even though Austin lost that match it was that double-turn with Bret that helped propel him to stardom. He went on to achieve other accomplishments and most notably going over Michaels, arguably the other figurehead of Hart's generation to put himself on the map. They had to put him over, and by all accounts they knew any screwy shenanigans that Michaels was known for would hurt Austin's first reign and ascent to superstardom. 



> He pushed Mabel as a sideshow attraction to draw money in order to keep his company afloat. Companies push shitty guys all the time, again where is the standard if we're going and talking about every bad wrestler ever pushed. Sandman was a 5 time ECW champion when it was just Heyman.



Yes, because his obsession with big men was going off the rails. He was desperate for a big guy. Luger had flopped, he had saw some random adonis looking fellow before that Hart even put over, that went nowhere. Mabel got a KotR win, and was in top contendership for the mainstay title. This does NOT happen all the time. Do not make up bullshit like that. Mabel was notoriously unsafe and sloppy in the ring. For as lacking in the graces Sandman was, once again, you leave out what product ECW was: Hardcore Revolution. It was our Garbage Deathmatch era, and I don't think it needs to be explained what Sandman was infamous for in the ring. 



> I mean hold up though he doesn't recognize talent? 7 of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter's Most Outstanding Wrestlers of the year were World Champions in his company, that's by my rough count half if not 1 or 2 away from being half the guys to ever win the award in it's 30 year history.



No not necessarily, unless since you seem to like to leave a lot of things out, who recognized their talent and who approached them with the contract. Just as well who encouraged them to get the push they did. Austin was not the first choice, for example, to be at the main event. He had to put himself out there to get noticed, he had to push himself over a lot of the big guys at the time to get Vince to realize he was the best on that roster. Bret himself had to struggle for years to prove this, even at a time where his popularity was gaining Hogan's own, and Guerrero, Benoit, Edge, most notably were treated as upper-midcard talent but that main event push really came about when Heyman had eyed them for their potential. The same for Punk. Vince many times coming on board would not be synonymous with him taking the complete credit for recognizing their talent. Many, even recently Styles himself for example, would not have gotten such pushes had it not been for their popularity with the fans, and the critical acclaim of their matches by other entities. 



> Rey Mysterio is one of those guys and his first and only World Championship in any company is with Vince. No one has booked Rey as high or far up a card as Vince McMahon. So where's the standard? Joe could still potentially be a World Champion in Vince's company if we're going to divorce NXT from this entire thing. So how am I conflating the ability to book in the abstract? Because right now the Roman Reigns thing has been a mess for 3 years wrapped around some really great/awesome stuff? I mean even going back to Rey even if you don't like the run it's still the a run has increased his value all over the world and it's technically the most pushed Rey has ever been in any company ever, that matters. Now that speaks to the ability to the ability to bring out the fullest ability and potential which is admittedly somewhat of a double edged sword but I think you're missing some key data points.



Refer to previous part of my response on Mysterio's run. Joe could be a world champion, or just another jobber to reigns. 

You should divorce NXT from the entire thing. He may be its financier but it's Hunter and his staff that are the real brains behind it.

Roman Reigns is an example of Vince's attempts to build his own top star than an exception. A startling exception would be of course The Rock and Lesnar, a success which he has tried to replicate since. Stars in this business need established credibility. Hogan had it, Bret had it, Michaels had it, Austin had it too. Angle? Two-time olympic gold medalist, he had the legitimacy and additional appeal. Guerrero? Benoit? Mysterio? Jericho? You already know. 

As for everything else, the WWE roster is the most athletic its ever been arguably. I attribute most of that credit to the wrestlers themselves that do the most they can in the comparatively restrictive work environment they are in. Even when they manage to get something over (Bad News, the Cesaro Swing), and the kibosh is put on it b/c it can't get TOO over. I think that just further speaks to Vince's failings in seeing potential on his own. Even Reigns is negatively affected by McMahon's meddling. Yet thankfully, WWE is not a one-man show and there are instances where his noted micromanaging cannot compromise EVERYTHING about the product.



> Paul Heyman is a great smoke and mirrors booker who creates characters with a lot of little nuances that were ahead of their times. This guy isn't Gedo or CIMA(Dragon Gate) booking and agenting these sprawling in-ring narratives. ECW did a lot of different things to get over and introduced a lot of things in order to draw money then the other companies came and took those draws forcing Heyman to have to reinvent over and over again. But being real here how many great angles or champions did he make in ECW? How prestigious and distinguished is the ECW championship even before the reboot?



ECW acted as a 'feeder league' of sorts. Where many wrestlers got their start and put themselves out there to get noticed and signed up to the bigger promotions. No, the ECW championship was not all too prestigious, probably its most famous champions being Shane Douglas, Raven, Sandman, and Dreamer. I believe Austin was set to win the title once before he got signed up, but I have to check back on that. 

You sure do like to take a lot away from Heyman despite your complaints of me doing the same to Vince though. The previous high of Smackdown during the previous brand split was a lot of his ideas, and his noticing of particular talents on the roster that he wished to utilize and push to the main event. 



> Let's get into the realities of ECW. Jerry Lynn/RVD, Eddie/Malenko, Misterio/Psicosis, and Tanaka/Awesome are the best matches to ever happen there. Outside of that and Raven/Dreamer what are the real memorable angles in his 8 year run as head booker for ECW. Those guys got poached so where's the consistency or treasure trove this company should be remembered for.



How does this address any point I raised at all? The fact that they did get "poached" I think would only illustrate Heyman's eye for potential. As I stated despite his creative talents he was terrible with business. These two things are distinct, which I've been trying to point out to you and Drag. 



> The Smackdown Six Era is great and if you want to argue it showed how he would have done with talent depth that's fine but it's not like he doesn't have his flaws and hangups as a booker.



Well, if you think I'm saying he's a perfect booker than you are arguing against a strawman. I think my argument is incredibly simple to grasp here.



> He's been a promoter for 37 years of course he's going to shit the bed every now and again. Even then he eventually uses Punk as a draw and goes so far as to try to get the angle over by putting himself in it, because it was an angle. Even then he wanted Lashley over Punk because he was skeptical of the indy formula working and had beat his competitors hitching his wagon to guys like Lashley. It's the wrestling business.



It becomes more frequent and notable the older he gets, and this is a problem. He eventually uses Punk as a draw, and to Punk's own accounts he would not have gotten to his position in WWE had it not been for Paul Heyman. 

Austin was no Lashley! The Rock wasn't either! They had CHARISMA, they had PRESENCE. Austin especially was not the biggest guy around, although Rock himself was pretty massive even for the 80s. It's pretty obvious there's a trend here which follows Vince, and that's *LOTS OF MUSCLES *expecting everything else to fall in place afterward. It was a poor decision, and one Heyman adamantly argued against, but Vince stubbornly stuck to despite better advice given. 



> Ok here's the thing about Bischoff he had more money than Vince and did turn Hogan heel but still subcumbed to all those things you said. Vince pushed talent to the top of his card that Bischoff never did when he had it. Jericho's debut segment was with a white hot Rock. Vince would eventually put a world title on Benoit which is something that Bischoff never did, Kevin Sullivan was actually the mastermind behind that run. Even then Bischoff didn't do anything with TNA's book either, didn't put so much as a dent in Vince's ratings when he didn't have Ted Turner's resources. Not that Bischoff didn't do some great things but you listed reasons they lost even when he had the book.



Once again, I did call him a burnout. Yet in his prime he did show an eye for the future the industry was headed and introduced ideas that would influence the business to this day. I am not giving anyone here any more credit than I think they deserve, yet you are taking issue with my doing the same to Vince. I recognize Vince's talents and his faults just as I did the others.



> When Turner/Bischoff had more money they couldn't beat Vince either. You're using these other comparisons but guess what we're talking about the professional wrestling business not chef boyardee. WWE is one of if not the best professional wrestling company in the world in spite of all their shortcomings. There aren't promotions putting on a 4 star match every week with guys in the midcard who would be the main event of any indy dream match.



Well, no. At least not in the long-term. I do fault Turner in particular for not paying better attention to what was being done with that money. He was a media titan, so I suppose he couldn't devote that time to it but given the nature of the business at the time, and the carny reputation it has, it would have been prudent to do so. 

How did that analogy go over your head? WWE is the biggest company in the world, but this is not equivalent to being the greatest in quality which is my point...

You are pulling a lot from my statements and making a lot of assumptions that I never did. Now, to act like the midcard in WWE is loaded with that kind of talent would be the same kind of idealization that I recall you specifically trying to call out others for doing with NJPW. It's just dishonest. Yes, there are exceptional talents in the WWE roster. It would be remiss not to acknowledge that, a lot of the midcarders are better in the ring than many main eventers. Yet I can acknowledge that it often takes a "total package" to have a top-of-the-card appeal, yet that package will not always be the same in appearance. 



> You saying it stems from ignorance then only mentioning Gedo without even bringing up Kidani actually stems from ignorance. Kenny Omega has flat out said that Gedo and Kidani like to take things from WWE which is where the Cleaner gimmick comes from. So yeah while Vince didn't invent the gimmick or the promo he's finetuned a blue print that Kidani, who idolized Vince, is trying to emulate.
> 
> So saying he didn't invent these things is really an inherent misdirect. I even said in the prior post that Vince didn't innovate a lot of things he takes credit for but he's the curator of North American Wrestling for a reason.



Yes he exposed it to the greater mainstream, as I myself have stated. 



> Back to Kidani, he puts a hell of an influence on looks. That's why he spends an excessive amount of money promoting Okada as a Japanese heart throb of sorts. It's partly why he chose Tanahashi over Nakamura and why he's doing it Okada over Naito. This isn't some idyllic company where work rate is everything.



Didn't say it was, but it evidently means a lot. Tanahashi and Okada's records exemplify that. 



> WWE just had a streak where they had a 4 star match for 15 straight PPVs so it's not like it's the match quality. Fans cut New Japan way more slack because it's not as overexposed to an American consumer base and they are able to extrapolate way more of the narrative and booking from the actual wrestling.



So maybe they aren't "cutting it slack" and I dunno...able to enjoy its wrestling more...?



> It's not like the American subscriber base which outnumbers the Japanese subscriber base is watching for Tanahashi promos. Between the bells WWE is a great product especially when you consider the Network offerrings are apart of the product meaning the library, the Takeovers, the tournaments, that latter two which featured some of the best wrestling anywhere in the entire world. Yeah your point about general quality has some merit but it's lacking a hell of a lot of context which are the caveats inherent in the cultural differences.



I'm quite certain I brought up those cultural differences. 



> What characters on this New Japan roster with the exception of a few guys like Shibata and Minoru Suzuki feature prominently in such a way that it harkens back to pre-Inokism New Japan? How are guys like Chaos-Nakamura, Tanahashi, Ibushi, Omega, Naito, Styles, and Okada presented as a back to basic approach you're trying to make it seem like Gedo and Kidani have endorsed?



Partially gone back to. Why are still making false assumptions? Did I not just state myself that they do take WWE influences, but take some influences present in Japanese pro wrestling that were already there too? 

Workrate  for example, is still important at the top of the card. They put emphasis on that again, moving away from Inoki's MMA obsession and mistaken idea that a good MMA fighter would make for a good draw in pro wrestling. The character and motivations do harken back a bit to Three Musketeers era of NJPW most notably, albeit with again, that WWE influence thrown in. 



> Go look up and down the New Japan card and really try to ID how it's similar to past incarnations of the product before Inokism divebombed it. Tell me how Kensuke Sasaki, Tenryuu, Akiyama, Kawada and Nagata are so similar to all the other guys I've named already because those guys were the norm while flamboyant guys like Liger and Mutoh were the exceptions. So yeah Kidani/Gedo are adapting a lot of the parts Vince has refined and this New Japan is not the same as classic pre-Inokism New Japan in almost any way really. It's much more westernized.



Why would I tell you something based on a flawed premise you pulled from my argument? You're trying to act like I said they went solely and exclusively back to the old Japanese pro wrestling style when I stated something quite to the contrary. That you cannot just say it's SOLELY WWE influence, and it shows in their booking, that they did take from the previous generation of Japanese pro wrestling too before Inoki's MMA obsession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Can one of you wise guys tell me why Sacramento traded Cousins for nothing though?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

NF Wrestlemania looking like

ST vs Seto
WAD vs Rukia
Dean Ambrose (poster) vs Dean Ambrose (wrestler)
Thor vs God Movement w Roman Reigns
Khris vs Gibbs "if Gibbs wins we get to post nudes here"
NF battle Royal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NF Wrestlemania looking like
> 
> ST vs Seto
> WAD vs Rukia
> ...



>ST vs Seto as the opener.
What shitty booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >ST vs Seto as the opener.
> What shitty booking.


Doesn't matter. I'm winning the Battle Royal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >ST vs Seto as the opener.
> What shitty booking.


Never said it was an opener.

I can pull double duty and beat you in the opener though.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Can I just say, I'm hoping Shane takes over after Vince dies? I'm more willing to take a gamble on him than I am Stephanie. Although I guess if Hunter is head that could work as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Can I just say, I'm hoping Shane takes over after Vince dies? I'm more willing to take a gamble on him than I am Stephanie. Although I guess if Hunter is head that could work as well.


What about the idea of all 3 of them working together?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What about the idea of all 3 of them working together?



Maybe, but someone would need to be appointed as executive head.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't understand the logic some fans claim that WWE refuses to make new stars because they always leave to go do movies and what not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't understand the logic some fans claim that WWE refuses to make new stars because they always leave to go do movies and what not.



Logical deduction, based on what's known of Vince's desire to control what goes on in his brand and the open knowledge of wanting the brand to be the draw. Vince wants a star, but the risk of a star becoming bigger than the brand well...The Rock's situation speaks for itself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Logical deduction, based on what's known of Vince's desire to control what goes on in his brand and the open knowledge of wanting the brand to be the draw. Vince wants a star, but the risk of a star becoming bigger than the brand well...The Rock's situation speaks for itself.


I get that but it just seems like that's someones response when their favorite wrestler isn't the top guy.
Like they still push new stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NF Wrestlemania looking like
> 
> ST vs Seto
> WAD vs Rukia
> ...


All I gotta do is get Ambrose with a Happy Fathers day comment and I win .


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thor exists he just  didn't feel my wrath.
> 
> Just like how there are other businessman but Vince is the goat.



because i go to sleep once i notice you getting mad


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Watching mania 19.

Shit classic AF.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

The rock posted on his fb he gonna be at raw


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

nathan jones was supposed to be legit back then based on his vignettes. he teamed up with brock lesnar, big slow, a-train and matt morgan to take down team angle.

matt morgan went to TNA and nathan jones became a hollywood star. i remember nathan jones in a tony jaa film 

if only brock replaced a-train with mordecai, they could've won the match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Huge Raw tonight.

Will Bayley be stripped of the title?  And what about Strowman against the Big Show?  Will that be a Monday night classic?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> nathan jones was supposed to be legit back then based on his vignettes. he teamed up with brock lesnar, big slow, a-train and matt morgan to take down team angle.
> 
> matt morgan went to TNA and nathan jones became a hollywood star. i remember nathan jones in a tony jaa film
> 
> if only brock replaced a-train with mordecai, they could've won the match



I remember watching Nathan Jones at a WWA* event back in very early 2000s. (Between WCW folding and birth of TNA) and Nathan Jones was shit there so much so I could not believe the WWE signed him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I remember watching Nathan Jones at a WWA* event back in very early 2000s. (Between WCW folding and birth of TNA) and Nathan Jones was shit there so much so I could not believe the WWE signed him.



Well, when you look at him it does make sense why he was signed...

Wasn't this guy in Fearless too? A good movie. Highly romanticized and fictionalized account of a real figure, as many Chinese martial arts movies tend to be though.

Speaking of big guys....I am cold on Riddick Moss.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The rock posted on his fb he gonna be at raw



Rock and Roman vs Gallows and Anderson

Tag Team Titles.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

What if we just had Roman win the tag titles on his own?  He basically squashed both guys last week anyway.  And that was with his character carrying an injury (in storyline of course)!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

yeah roman could do an injured angle and tell the universe he has hernia. probably got from vince sucking his dick too much

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Saturday night.  Smackdown live in Edmonton.  Why on earth did Tamina and Natalya beat Carmella and Alexa?

Does WWE not understand that wins and losses matter?  Alexa and Carmella are both still very new and they need to do well if they are ever going to get over.

Ffs.  I don't understand this company.   

Edit:  Oh good.  I just looked it up.  The same match with the same result happened Sunday night too.  Wonderful.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2017)

1.) Those sound like Dark shows. I don't think those matter.
2.) Who ate the pin?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Carmella tapped out.

I think the house show circuit does matter.  Everyone around the country gets to see you lose live.  I hate that Kevin Owens has spent his entire champion run losing and losing and losing on the house circuit.

Additionally.  I want them to get rid of "championship" matches on the house circuit.  Stop lying and acting like they are actually up for grabs.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella tapped out.



Then who cares?



> I think the house show circuit does matter.  Everyone around the country gets to see you lose live.  I hate that Kevin Owens has spent his entire champion run losing and losing and losing on the house circuit.
> 
> Additionally.  I want them to get rid of "championship" matches on the house circuit.  Stop lying and acting like they are actually up for grabs.



Meh, house shows are about putting on a much more fan-involved event and sending them home happy. Which is not to say heels should lose _all the time_, but putting over the one the crowd likes (or is supposed to like) is pretty common practice. Pissing the crowd off for the sake of story continuity isn't really something you have to worry about with those. It's a totally different environment. Reigns, for example, actually gets babyface reactions at house shows. Last I heard, anyway.

I'll agree with the championship thing though. It strikes me as so pointless in today's environment.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Okay, good talk. We managed to disagree without insulting one another.  Good example for the rest of the crew around here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Rock and Roman vs Gallows and Anderson
> 
> Tag Team Titles.



I'd love to see a Joe vs Samoan family, would be a absolutely fantastic feud and Roman doesn't even have to put Joe over, just the rock.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2017)

Ayyy
Time for the Hall of Fame to get fucking _*fit*_.



Rukia said:


> Okay, good talk. We managed to disagree without insulting one another.  Good example for the rest of the crew around here.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 20, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'd love to see a Joe vs Samoan family, would be a absolutely fantastic feud and Roman doesn't even have to put Joe over, just the rock.



Rock doesn't need putting over to be fair. Joe is like the only Samoan not from the same family tree, so it'd be an interesting dynamic.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Rock doesn't need putting over to be fair. Joe is like the only Samoan not from the same family tree, so it'd be an interesting dynamic.



Sorry I phrased that wrong, the Rock can be the one to put Joe over, not Roman. Protect Roman, make Joe looks strong as fuck, make a interesting story line that will be talked about for years. It also makes it a intense feud later down the line when Roman and Joe clash in a 1v1 feud.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2017)

For everything he has done in and out of the ring he deserves it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh snaps, DDP finally getting in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> For everything he has done in and out of the ring he deserves it.


I think he is actually getting it more for what he has done out of the ring.

Also, DDP should have ended Goldberg's streak.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> yeah roman could do an injured angle and tell the universe he has hernia. probably got from vince sucking his dick too much



This funny af


----------



## teddy (Feb 20, 2017)

It's about damn time


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

I heard beth was getting inducted too. When was this??


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

The Power of Positivity will shine on the biggest night in sports-entertainment.

As first reported by TMZ, The New Day will be the official hosts of WrestleMania 33.

What surprises will ,  and Xavier Woods have up their sleeves to make sure that this WrestleMania is the furthest thing from booty? The WWE Universe still remembers The New Day’s larger-than-life entrance at last year’s WrestleMania, when they arrived for action in a giant box of Booty-O’s. Can they top that unforgettable moment on The Grandest Stage of Them All?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Gotta give them something to do since they won't be wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

New Day hosting seems like a perfect time for Hogan to come back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

It might happen.  Vince would get a kick out of that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

enuhito


She posted on reddit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day hosting seems like a perfect time for Hogan to come back.


lmao first people he sees onscreen again is 3 black men. Have them comment on Brooke Hogan.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I guess sending a replica belt is a nice gesture. So long as it's not the Universal belt...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

Took them a minute to induct DDP.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The rock posted on his fb he gonna be at raw





God Movement said:


> Rock and Roman vs Gallows and Anderson
> 
> Tag Team Titles.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

so I come back in this thread just to hear DDP is inducted into Hall of Fame.

Good stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Feels like Raw opens up to in loving memory to someone every week now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

This shit's gonna be weird.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Don't do it Kevin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm interested in the Paige movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Heh, starting the show off with Owens after the recap of an end of a friendship.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

Acknowledging GassedBerg


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Holy shit, Owens going hard in that promo with the length of Goldberg's matches.


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2017)

Owens


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

This fire promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

Would be kek-worthy if Owens gets squashed anyways after this promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Owens getting that heat just mentioning Jericho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 20, 2017)

>Enzo

Okay, I already got what I wanted from this show. Enjoy the road to Part-timerMania brothers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

Karl and Dennis both actually selling and wrestling well


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Enzo is wrestling again?  Crazy.





Khris said:


> Would be kek-worthy if Owens gets squashed anyways after this promo.


Isn't that what you expect?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

The fuck they are doing with these remakes.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Karl and Dennis both actually selling and wrestling well


They came prepared meanwhile Hogan and Rodman were busy doing lines.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They came prepared meanwhile Hogan and Rodman were busy doing lines.



I'm still in shock that Jazz owner and Jerry Reinsdorf (Bulls owner) allowed this to go down


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Enzo and Cass had no business being out there for that match two weeks ago.  Storyline stupidity strikes again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting how Sheamus and Cesaro finally meshed together from xenophobia at a bar.  

And out come the other "faces."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Jojo fine asf alert.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

No effort at all went into that promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Heh, Cesaro getting some positive reaction for mocking Enzo.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm still in shock that Jazz owner and Jerry Reinsdorf (Bulls owner) allowed this to go down


Yeah its pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

That upper cut


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Cass is tall.  But I saw that slam he did earlier.  I think both Sheamus and Cesaro are stronger than him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

So Enzo and Cass with the win.  

Are they planning on turning Sheamus and Cesaro heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Damn Owens going serious in this.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Enzo and Cass with the win.
> 
> Are they planning on turning Sheamus and Cesaro heel?


Did you miss the "thank you Sheamus" chants?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Cass looked mad when he was tending to Enzo.

Come on dude.  Be objective.  He deserved it this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did you miss the "thank you Sheamus" chants?



Nope heard them.   It's just I tend to question creatives mindset at times when it comes to making faces and heels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Well we're getting Roman vs the Club part 2 tonight then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Roman bout to bury the club again


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Great.  Why even have a tag team division?


----------



## Legend (Feb 20, 2017)

Roman gonna finish what he started and fully bury the tag champs


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Stuff like that doesn't help Tozawa get over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

So no cruiserweight match then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Dat mixed reaction.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Club need to kill Roman in order to get back cred.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree with Corey.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Driveby is one of the most stupid moves in WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

The hell, Gallows face looks very red for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Driveby is one of the most stupid moves in WWE.


Roman fucking needs it dude!  Otherwise all he ever does is punch!!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, Gallows face looks very red for some reason.


Sucking Vince's dick.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, Gallows face looks very red for some reason.


Gallows is getting carried away at the tanning salon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Fucking Club had to sell that garbage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Club had to sell that garbage.


bwhahahaha.  Poor Anderson.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

I dozed off before/


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

@Gibbs start posting diva gifs. Raw needs them


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

God Movement in a room full of cum falling every step he takes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

To think Rusev was holding mid card gold a while back now having to put over homewreckers and sideshows.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

That's not how you book the Club! Jesus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2017)

Not that I'm watching Raw but obviously sounds like shit as always


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, I groaned when I saw that.  I thought the stupid partnership with Jinder Mahal was over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 20, 2017)

Heard Diamond Dallas Page is going in the HOF.

About time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

How they gonna do this to Rusev


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Of course, to get boos from this crowd speak a different language.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Rusev should still be US champ to be honest.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

I just wanna pound Lana into the earth while tuggin at her bun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

They are really pushing for that ice cream.  

Talk about being vindictive.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This funny af



vince comes out doing a confused promo and denies every involvement with roman and tells the crowd that he is really close with the rock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

The fuck is this? 

The fuck was that?  

What is this skit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Raw needs another great third hour to save the show.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

RAW needs TRUMP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

That reason for this match was for that moment.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Make WWE great again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

I remember Rusev had Cena pass out in his submission now he's stealing ice cream plans.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

-


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

That feud with Roman ended Rusev's career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> -



stephanie is a cow!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

RIP George.   I remember he was in Steamboat's corner during his WM 3 match with the Randy Savage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

"Tea and biscuits" chants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Neville cutting a good promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Jack is like Harry Potter and Ron mixed together.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow.  They just promoted a triple threat women's match on NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Squash match over with and a promo nobody probably noticed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I want Sasha to go heel.  Finally beat Nia after going heel.  Proving in the process that she is the boss.

And Nia becomes her enforcer afterwards.  Sort of like Tamina with AJ Lee.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

IT's BAYLEY!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Stephanie looking great & perky.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Well Steph has to get involved in the show somehow.   And now I change the channel for the time being.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Stephanie is insufferable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Dumb babyface shenanigans incoming.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Sasha incoming.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Fuck yeah.  The Queen!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Well, they managed to go two months before putting Sasha and Charlotte back in the ring.  This though is why I was calling for Sasha to be traded to Smackdown.  I knew that the temptation would be too great.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't remember a single mention of Dana Brooke in that segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

so.... Asuka debut week after Mania?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I don't remember a single mention of Dana Brooke in that segment.


Bayley mentioned her commentary.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley mentioned her commentary.


Yeah she just did.

But I don't remember any mention of it during the segment with Stephanie. Which as they pointed out on commentary would make Stephanie and Charlotte hypocrites for complaining about Sasha coming out. But that was glossed over because logic and reasons.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Do a Scorpion death drop!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Yeah she just did.
> 
> But I don't remember any mention of it during the segment with Stephanie. Which as they pointed out on commentary would make Stephanie and Charlotte hypocrites for complaining about Sasha coming out. But that was glossed over because logic and reasons.


At least Bayley didn't up the ante on the dumb babyface label.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I think Charlotte should fire Dana.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Didn't DDP end Goldberg's undefeated streak?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Didn't DDP end Goldberg's undefeated streak?



That was Kevin Nash.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Didn't DDP end Goldberg's undefeated streak?


He should have.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

HHH heel stable.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Sami and Y2J vs Joe & KO ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I love the way Sami sells pain.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

This is the KO we knew from Indies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Foley about to come out with a towel again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Mick is close to being slapped right off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm, so Foley grew a set when dealing with Steph.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Didn't DDP end Goldberg's undefeated streak?



An interesting tidbit their PPV match was at Halloween Havoc 98.  It's know for two things, the horrid Hogan/Warrior 2 match and the PPV feed was cut off at the main event.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Shaq should come out and slam the big show.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Kip up by Braun?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Woke back up, I see I missed nothing.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

2017 and Big Show is the Main event on RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Man commentary trying to sell Strowman to the viewer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Strowman looking versatile.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Superplex off the top rope? break the ring?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man commentary trying to sell Strowman to the viewer.


Strowman a goat.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

What's the Wrestlemania plan for Strowman?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

ring gonna break!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Strowman kicked out of the WMD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Hmm, so the KO punch has been made mute.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

Vince rock hard in the back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

Lol, I thought Strowman was the heel here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

Damn Roman.  Come with a chair or something next time.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn Roman.  Come with a chair or something next time.


Sledgehammer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

So did Show pass the torch to Strowman as the dominant big in that match then?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did Show pass the torch to Strowman as the dominant big in that match then?


I believe so. Also why ain't you wearin a set?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Kenny Omega ‏@KennyOmegamanX  1m1 minute ago
More
 Seeing giants chain wrestle reminds me of the days when I'd play nWo World Tour for N64. It's strange, but kinda neat at the same time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

@Gibbs


Movie would have been a hit dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I believe so. Also why ain't you wearin a set?



Set fatigue.  Ran out of ideas on what to use and from which series.   Just going to be for about a week or two until the stuff I've ordered has come in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2017)

Jason Solomon @solomonster
Rock now out there trying to explain to fans what to chant for the film and the arena bursts into chants of CM Punk


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm interested in the movie to be honest.

I remember that David Arquette movie.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Set fatigue.  Ran out of ideas on what to use and from which series.   Just going to be for about a week or two until the stuff I've ordered has come in.


Damn Placid doesn't wanna wear a set, the world is ending.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jason Solomon @solomonster
> Rock now out there trying to explain to fans what to chant for the film and the arena bursts into chants of CM Punk


Was rock on the main show? I fell asleep most of the way. 
also lol at the punk chants still going strong years later.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

Raw always end with Roman laying flat behind his back for a month straight now 

Feels good @God Movement

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God I miss CM Punk. I would cum and cry at the same time if he ever returned.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

So Bayley is officially the champ.  Hopefully that will shut up some of her haters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So Bayley is officially the champ.  Hopefully that will shut up some of her haters.



you and i hate Bayley. wth are you saying?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> God I miss CM Punk. I would cum and cry at the same time if he ever returned.



no. let him retire in peace 

i don't want to see another botched elbow drop from the top


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Gotta be honest.  This whole movie kind of seems like a subtle way for WWE to right some of the wrongs that have taken place the last few years.  Sort of a peace offering to Punk, AJ, and Paige.

Paige in particular.  I wonder if she is anxious to get back in the ring?  Or if she is just content to chill and do whatever with ADR?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

what's the title of the movie anyways?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> what's the title of the movie anyways?


Thor the Whore


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thor the Whore



give this a man a standing ovation! please!??


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

YOU GUYS BETTER WATCH OUT...FOR THE MAKE OVER.. 


PREMIERING SOON...


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Raw always end with Roman laying flat behind his back for a month straight now
> 
> Feels good @God Movement



It is good.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NF Wrestlemania looking like
> 
> ST vs Seto
> WAD vs Rukia
> ...



You vs Rukia has to be the co main event


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)

Woah... I might be late (Haven't gone through the thread) but The Rock called CM Punk:


@Khris, @Seto Kaiba, @SoulTaker,


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## teddy (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish i could get paid millions to stare into a camera like b0rk


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)

I didn't think The Rock and CM Punk were connected like that.


----------



## Yahiko (Feb 21, 2017)

CM PUNK IS ONE OF THE GOAT WRESTLERS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> Woah... I might be late (Haven't gone through the thread) but The Rock called CM Punk:
> 
> 
> @Khris, @Seto Kaiba, @SoulTaker,



They booed the voice mail 


Shit. Now I'll be thinking of his return at every hint/possibility.


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)

CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!

CM PUNK!

Man...my fanboy days...LOL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Most wrestlers get along more than people think. IWC retcons/subverts shit almost as much shit as Vince. Like no homo but wrestlers are giving each other their bodies and beating the shit out of each other as entertainers. Idk if any of you have ever had to perform for others but that shit creates bonds.

People really clutch onto the pipebomb as something more than what it was which was an artist funneling some frustrations into a worked shoot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

CM Punk is the only wrestler I've like more than Reigns since Austin and Rock.


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah, but CM Punk and The Rock never worked that much together from what I saw as a fan watching.

I could see CM Punk talking with just about anyone from the locker room at the time. The Big Show, Mark Henry, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, etc. He's been there for awhile and had a connection with plenty of the guys there who a lot were stated to look at him as one of the key figure/leaders there.

But with The Rock? Nah, especially considering CM Punk on more than one occasion called The Rock a kiss ass. Like not in a joking manner, but flat-out disrespectfully towards him. Maybe those 'shoots' aren't what I made them out to be. I mean they are still awesome and I liked his delivery and bluntness, but I got really fixated on the drama as a result which I guess I built up in my own head as other fans did as well.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> But with The Rock? Nah, especially considering CM Punk on more than one occasion called The Rock a kiss ass. Like not in a joking manner, but flat-out disrespectfully towards him. Maybe those 'shoots' aren't what I made them out to be. I mean they are still awesome and I liked his delivery and bluntness, but I got really fixated on the drama as a result which I guess I built up in my own head as other fans did as well.



That was all before he really met him and had time to speak to him. They are cool.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2017)

Damn. 

The feels when you find out you're truly a mark.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> Damn.
> 
> The feels when you find out you're truly a mark.



I mean it happens. The Pipe Bomb was a work in a lot of ways too. 

Here's another one, everyone posts the infamous Miz/HHH handshake gif but...


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Made me think of this:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2017)

Flow said:


> Yeah, but CM Punk and The Rock never worked that much together from what I saw as a fan watching.
> 
> I could see CM Punk talking with just about anyone from the locker room at the time. The Big Show, Mark Henry, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, etc. He's been there for awhile and had a connection with plenty of the guys there who a lot were stated to look at him as one of the key figure/leaders there.
> 
> But with The Rock? Nah, especially considering CM Punk on more than one occasion called The Rock a kiss ass. Like not in a joking manner, but flat-out disrespectfully towards him. Maybe those 'shoots' aren't what I made them out to be. I mean they are still awesome and I liked his delivery and bluntness, but I got really fixated on the drama as a result which I guess I built up in my own head as other fans did as well.



When he called Rock it kissass that was a work, in the interview on why he left he listed the people he considered friends in the business. The Rock, Cena, Kofi, and Orton in particular. As a matter of fact, he still is in touch with Kofi as I recall and watches his segments. 

Now I've heard recently that he had a falling out with Colt Cabana though....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

CM Punk could walk in and be the most over guy on the entire roster.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2017)

Strowman vs Show was a fun match despite both being heavyweights, thats how heavyweight matches should be laid out.

If Strowman could have a decent match with Big Show then he is Main Event material.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Strowman vs Show was a fun match despite both being heavyweights, thats how heavyweight matches should be laid out.
> 
> If Strowman could have a decent match with Big Show then he is Main Event material.


I agree.  No one could have possibly expected more from that match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 21, 2017)

Last year their match was horrible, what a difference a year makes.

Braun has improved tremendously I wont mind he gets the strap later in the year.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2017)

I really wonder if this year's mania is gonna be better. I mean last year's was so bad! I hated it, but this year we are gonna get a fabulous Orton/Wyatt as the main event so....I am optimistic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Nintendo signed cena


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it happens. The Pipe Bomb was a work in a lot of ways too.
> 
> Here's another one, everyone posts the infamous Miz/HHH handshake gif but...


Wow never saw the extended part of that clip where HHH gives Miz his props.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nintendo signed cena


Cena in Smash Bros when?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Easy to imagine that HHH hates Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Punk didn't shit on Cena and Rock in the podcast, didn't even insult Vince. He shat on Trips and Ryback tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Vince looks like death.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

-  has a new poll asking fans their favorite era in the company - The Golden Age ('80s to early '90s), New Generation Era (Early to mid '90s), Attitude Era (mid '90s to early 2000s), Ruthless Aggression Era (2002 to 2008), PG Era (2008 to 2013), Reality Era (2014-2016) or The New Era (2016 to present). As of this writing, 47% voted for the Attitude Era while 22% voted for The Golden Age, 14% for Ruthless Aggression, 6% for the New Generation Era, 6% for the New Era and 3% for the PG Era.

Attitude Era was so fun because even the jobbers were must see TV.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2017)

The attitude era is so popular lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Punk didn't shit on Cena and Rock in the podcast, didn't even insult Vince. He shat on Trips and Ryback tho.


Vince gets a lot of hate as this awful guy that runs people out of the company.  But I have heard more complaints about HHH lately.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Fuck the attitude era.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince gets a lot of hate as this awful guy that runs people out of the company.  But I have heard more complaints about HHH lately.


hhh might not be an angel, but sorry Vince cannot be defended in any fucking way.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Why are they separating the New Era and the PG Era? It's the same fucking shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

So I guess I watched wrestling during the Golden Age, New Generation Era, and the Attitude Era.  Based on the years, I think the New Generation Era was pretty great.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going to predict that Smackdown tonight is a disappointment.  All the top superstars are participating in a boring battle royal.  Luke Harper will win the match.  So not only is it boring, but it is also predictable.  And it gobbles up all of your characters.

Women and tag division have to eat up an hour and a half.  Ascension is good now.  WWE really wants us to think that!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Why are they separating the New Era and the PG Era? It's the same fucking shit.


correction

you mean reality era and new era is basically the same shit because it's top guy is a total flop name roman reigns.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Roman is fine. He gets a reaction.  People love him.  And people hate him.  Very few people are indifferent about this man.

And he puts on some good matches sometimes (excellent matches at Payback, Extreme Rules, and the Royal Rumble).

And he definitely looks the part.

So it seems to me that he is checking all of the boxes.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck the attitude era.


Meanwhile Ruthless Aggression era has the same amount of votes as New Generation. 

Gotta admit outside of Smackdown Six and 2002-2003 SD! Ruthless Aggression can't hold a candle to Attitude Era.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meanwhile Ruthless Aggression era has the same amount of votes as New Generation.
> 
> Gotta admit outside of Smackdown Six and 2002-2003 SD! Ruthless Aggression can't hold a candle to Attitude Era.



This the same poll that had kelly kelly as the number 1 female wrestler they wanted back.


attitude had a lot of big moments. but overall trash.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> correction
> 
> you mean reality era and new era is basically the same shit because it's top guy is a total flop name roman reigns.



Smh.

How old were you when the Attitude Era was running though? It's a different feeling when you're there at the time. Attitude Era >>>>>>>>>>> Whatever is on TV today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smh.
> 
> How old were you when the Attitude Era was running though? It's a different feeling when you're there at the time. Attitude Era >>>>>>>>>>> Whatever is on TV today.


I was around.


----------



## teddy (Feb 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it happens. The Pipe Bomb was a work in a lot of ways too.
> 
> Here's another one, everyone posts the infamous Miz/HHH handshake gif but...


Saw this years ago and since then it always made me chuckle a bit when juice would post the gif to shit on the miz lol


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was around.



Don't lie to me son, I'll come looking for you alongside DA BIG DAWG.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Don't lie to me son, I'll come looking for you alongside DA BIG DAWG.



I'm not.  I give you Attitude Era has megastars and a tag division though. Which this era doesn't have.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not.  I give you Attitude Era has megastars and a tag division though. Which this era doesn't have.



You don't like the storyline structured episodes? Or the genuine shock value? Or the all-round most charismatic roster we've ever seen?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> You don't like the storyline structured episodes? Or the genuine shock value? Or the all-round most charismatic roster we've ever seen?


Shock value as in Katie Vick?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shock value as in Katie Vick?



That wasn't the Attitude Era. It was the Ruthless Aggression Era. But, shit like Taker crucifying Austin


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> That wasn't the Attitude Era. It was the Ruthless Aggression Era. But, shit like Taker crucifying Austin


Damn you right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

*Official: Roman Reigns should be in the title match at Wrestlemania if Randy Orton is unwilling to compete.*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Undying allegiance.  Gag.  Wish that had been worded differently.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

10 of Smackdown's elite superstars. Mojo Rawley in the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck the attitude era.



Yeah fuck it for being fun to watch. 



God Movement said:


> Why are they separating the New Era and the PG Era? It's the same fucking shit.



It's really not. Reality era is basically indie era. Only connection is Bryan and Punk paving the way for it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is high key the low key best guy to start a show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Gonna watch Smackdown . So boring today.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

All that ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

I gotta admit guys Naomi's ass makes me feel funny in a good way


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

she looks like she bout to cry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

I so agree with the "shoveling shit for nearly a decade" title runs of the company. Makes me hopeful for Ziggler and Ryder one day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

wow it all comes full circle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

>required 30 days 

Where was this the last 5 years? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

This is a story.  Naomi wrestled after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> >required 30 days
> 
> Where was this the last 5 years?
> 
> ...



When it happened to Daniel


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> I so agree with the "shoveling shit for nearly a decade" title runs of the company. Makes me hopeful for Ziggler and Ryder one day.



Big Dave hates them but I think you have to be a joyless fuck to be against those runs. I'm not into 'you deserve it'  chants for 4-5 year guys but yeah I liked these wins. I think it's something like 11 of the 12 champions are first time title holders.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Poor Naomi though


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

inb4 Naomi is Pregnant with Uso's baby.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Naomi isn't really hurt guys.  Come on now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> inb4 Naomi is Pregnant with Uso's baby.


which one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> inb4 Naomi is Pregnant with Uso's baby.



No she's legit injured.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> >required 30 days
> 
> Where was this the last 5 years?
> 
> ...


Yeah its bullshit. I also remember Bryan kept the title past the 30 days.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Big Dave hates them but I think you have to be a joyless fuck to be against those runs. I'm not into 'you deserve it' chants for 4-5 year guys but yeah I liked these wins. I think it's something like 11 of the 12 champions are first time title holders.



Like a transitional run is so damn damaging or something. Weird. Also, shit like Mark Henry's run was so fucking good anyway.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

When you hope for something hype like Asuka and you get Becky Lynch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

inb4 Mickie,


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> When you hope for something hype like Asuka and you get Becky Lynch


I thought Mickie would have been an interesting wrinkle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

I have no clue what happened last night and I don't give a shit. Fuck that show. More like RAW is Part-timer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Good lord though.  Another fucking title change in the women's division?

Someone on Raw or Smackdown needs to go on like a 200+ day run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Could this all be a storyline where Naomi wins at Mania?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Becky's thighs are getting nice and thick.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

They could have waited for Naomi.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Like a transitional run is so damn damaging or something. Weird. Also, shit like Mark Henry's run was so fucking good anyway.



This was my thing with Bray there are times during the calendar where you can get a guy a test run just to see how he'll do and if he can retain heat from a run. I think  SD is more likely to get those kinds of world title runs.



Rukia said:


> Good lord though.  Another fucking title change in the women's division?



Both the title runs for SD were lengthy by comparison. The title has existed for 163 days and had 3 champions, one it lost due to injury.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good lord though.  Another fucking title change in the women's division?
> 
> Someone on Raw or Smackdown needs to go on like a 200+ day run.


Look at NXT


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good lord though.  Another fucking title change in the women's division?
> 
> Someone on Raw or Smackdown needs to go on like a 200+ day run.


I feel like you'd complain it's time for a title change 20 days in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Logan looks good guys.





[S-A-F] said:


> They could have waited for Naomi.


I remember Ryder winning the IC title at Mania and dropping it the next night.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Me when I look at these Ladies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like you'd complain it's time for a title change 20 days in.


Maybe.  My posting style is heavily dependent on having something to complain about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Look at NXT



Tbf Asuka is closing in on Goldberg's undefeated streak and the NXT women's championship is the most prestigious belt in women's wrestling today


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

Those random crowd shots piss me off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

That was a random crowd reaction shot.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Loving those shorts on Mickie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

What was wrong with that?  Is that illegal or something?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Lynch appeared at the Wizard World Comic Con in Tulsa, Oklahoma this past Friday, as seen in the video above, and was asked about her "injury." She noted that she "had something removed," but is completely fine now.


so does this mean Becky had an abortion?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

I love how maineventing at Wrestlemania can also mean opening Wrestlemania


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2017)

Not surprise Naomi is injured again.

She is a botch machine.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Heard rumors of AJ/Nakamura at Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Might as well call it MainEventMania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lynch appeared at the Wizard World Comic Con in Tulsa, Oklahoma this past Friday, as seen in the video above, and was asked about her "injury." She noted that she "had something removed," but is completely fine now.
> 
> 
> so does this mean Becky had an abortion?


See?  I'm not the only one that wanted to know!  There are a lot of Rukia's out there!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> When you hope for something hype like Asuka and you get Becky Lynch


I don't think Smackdown will get anyone worth getting from NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

I hate this commercial.  The big bad wolf has a smoking problem and is unable to blow things down anymore.  Really just a sad commercial.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's really not. Reality era is basically indie era. Only connection is Bryan and Punk paving the way for it.



Besides where the talent is coming from the direction of the product is the same fucking shit. Not significant enough, or very different from the era before it to be named something else. Don't buy into the buzzwords, nothing "new" about this era.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Random guy playing on his cell phone in the background of that promo.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 10 of Smackdown's elite superstars. Mojo Rawley in the match.



Smackdown lacks a credible midcard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Besides where the talent is coming from the direction of the product is the same fucking shit. Not significant enough, or very different from the era before it to be named something else. Don't buy into the buzzwords, nothing "new" about this era.



Yeah. Because Owens, Balor, and Rollins would have been champs during 2008-2010 as well. It's not the talent pool. It's how it's used.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

wtf are the usos even talking about? I don't know but i'm gettin hyped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Might as well put the titles on the Usos. They're significantly better than American Alpha.

Turn my boy Roman heel too and put the title on him. Samoans >>>


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Yeah. Because Owens, Balor, and Rollins would have been champs during 2008-2010 as well. It's not the talent pool. It's how it's used.



And how is it being used, sir? No, how is the product any different DIRECTION wise?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

usos slapped


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smackdown lacks a credible midcard.


And tag division.  And commentators.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> And how is it being used, sir? No, how is the product any different DIRECTION wise?



Okay you don't see it. Whateves. Move along.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Okay you don't see it. Whateves. Move along.



Don't be silly. Do you know why the Attitude Era was called the Attitude Era? It's because of a change in the direction of the product. It had ATTITUDE where it did not previously. Nothing significant has changed to be naming it the "new" era, it's a buzzword.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Don't be silly. Do you know why the Attitude Era was called the Attitude Era? It's because of a change in the direction of the product. It had ATTITUDE where it did not previously. Nothing significant has changed to be naming it the "new" era, it's a buzzword.


LOL No it's called Attitude era because WWE stole ideas from WCW and ECW .

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

This falls count anywhere match could be really good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 21, 2017)

Crowd shot instead of ass swivel


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 21, 2017)

There is some new things but nothing to really to claim a new "era". WWE has opened up considerable towards indie talent in general and more reliance on newer talent to fill up the main roster. Samoa Joe keeping his name is actually pretty big as just a few years earlier he would be Joey Samoey or some bullshit like that, AJ styles wouldn't keep his name. There is also the new womens wrestling push.

The problem with the new era feeling like the same old shit is that you still have a massively out of touch vince who is creatively going against what HHH, Steph and Shane have been setting up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Don't be silly. Do you know why the Attitude Era was called the Attitude Era? It's because of a change in the direction of the product. It had ATTITUDE where it did not previously. Nothing significant has changed to be naming it the "new" era, it's a buzzword.



I agree 100%


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Why is Nikki wearing nothing but Underwear bottoms?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Luke vs  Orton vs Bray please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Don't be silly. Do you know why the Attitude Era was called the Attitude Era? It's because of a change in the direction of the product. It had ATTITUDE where it did not previously. Nothing significant has changed to be naming it the "new" era, it's a buzzword.



So you're not gonna accept an "agree to disagree"? If you believe the shit we see now is in any way reminiscent of the Cena title, Celebrity guest hosts, and the laptop GM then I can't help you there. Direction was obviously very kid friendly back then. It's more varied right now with less focus on kayfabe and more on personality and workrate. BUT IF YOU DON'T SEE IT, THEN YOU DON'T. I'M SORRY I EVER REPLIED BACK. CAN I ENJOY THE SHOW NOW?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

These battle royal promos have been terrible btw.  I think Ambrose actually had the best one.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Why is Nikki wearing nothing but Underwear bottoms?


Don't question it. Just embrace it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

People don't do agree to disagree around here.

They just call you a fucking idiot when you disagree with them.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Btw.  Nikki has a better spear than Edge.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> So you're not gonna accept an "agree to disagree"? If you believe the shit we see now is in any way reminiscent of the Cena title, Celebrity guest hosts, and the laptop GM then I can't help you there. Direction was obviously very kid friendly back then. It's more varied right now with less focus on kayfabe and more on personality and workrate. BUT IF YOU DON'T SEE IT, THEN YOU DON'T. I'M SORRY I EVER REPLIED BACK. CAN I ENJOY THE SHOW NOW?



Khris the only significant changed is the talent.

Booking is still shit.

Storylines are still garbage.

Cena just recently won the title for the 16th time. 

And Roman is on his way to becoming the Next Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't question it. Just embrace it.


I can't,there's a TV screen in  my way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> So you're not gonna accept an "agree to disagree"? If you believe the shit we see now is in any way reminiscent of the Cena title, Celebrity guest hosts, and the laptop GM then I can't help you there. Direction was obviously very kid friendly back then. It's more varied right now with less focus on kayfabe and more on personality and workrate. BUT IF YOU DON'T SEE IT, THEN YOU DON'T. I'M SORRY I EVER REPLIED BACK. CAN I ENJOY THE SHOW NOW?



Yes, you can now enjoy the show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

ugh this shit diva feud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Khris the only significant changed is the talent.
> 
> Booking is still shit.
> 
> ...



Booking has nothing to do with direction. I betcha they can turn PG-13 this second and it wouldn't change a damn thing. Sucky writers are still sucky. With the exception of SDLive. I don't care, this shit is my jam.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

I want a fan to pull Nikki's bottoms down.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Nikki aint even wearing a thong. kek.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

I sort of imagined that this fight might end up backstage and somehow Maryse would get embarrassed again.  Maybe not though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Come on  just put Nikki through a table already


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nikki aint even wearing a thong. kek.


She never does.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Why do they keep trying these table spots with women? They don't weigh shit, nor are they slamming each other hard enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> She never does.



Just one wrong pull tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Booking has nothing to do with direction. I betcha they can turn PG-13 this second and it wouldn't change a damn thing. Sucky writers are still sucky. With the exception of SDLive. I don't care, this shit is my jam.



You can't blame everything on the writers.

Vince still approves anything on RAW and Smackdown television.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

The table didn't need to break.  That was an effective spot anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> You can't blame everything on the writers.
> 
> Vince still approves anything on RAW and Smackdown television.



Of course not. I'm just saying the booking is shit regardless.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

shut the fuck up losers.

WAD is posting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

incoming Maryse segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

I will say it's been a while since we had this


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Maryse and Miz vs Nikki and Cena at Mania

Confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Why is Nikki doing this to Maryse?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

crap so Miz and May vs Cena and Nikki


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Miz as control.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crap so Miz and May vs Cena and Nikki


You say crap.  I say the second most interesting match on the card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You say crap.  I say the second most interesting match on the card.


Brah I rarely take your comments seriously


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Remember.  Luke Harper is 10-40 in his last 50 matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Cena's just a bad boyfriend.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah I rarely take your comments seriously


My comments are actually rarely serious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Alternative Facts Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Khris said:


> Cena's just a bad boyfriend.


I think in his mind they are only sex friends.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alternative Facts Rukia


#trump2020


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Friends with Benefits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> #trump2020



So you hate me that much do you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Friends with Benefits.



Bet that's what Cena tells Nikki every day


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Cena didn't even come to check out if his girl ok.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Alexa on ESPN tomorrow?  Good for her.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Apollo is just the worst.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

is battle royal the pin match or is it the same as over the top.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Huh, that was weird.  Cena didn't act like someone who's girlfriend just got attacked with a lead pipe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Cena doesn't care in kayfabe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Huh, that was weird.  Cena didn't act like someone who's girlfriend just got attacked with a lead pipe.


Cena don't love these hoes.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

is where Cena is looking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Cena interested in Mickie, Victoria, and Kelly Kelly now that they might all be back soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

I feel like I would forget to pull out.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Crowd is fucking lit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Very loud audience tonight. liking it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Throw Mojo out.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Throw Mojo out.


throw yourself out!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

If Kalisto doesn't win then I'm done with this company


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> is where Cena is looking.


Jesus Christ!  I bet Mickie ride dick like a demon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


>


Definitely want to see this feud at some point.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Ambrose botched.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

I still kind of feel like Cena/AJ is unresolved.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Styles wins...probably. Or Orton interferes and something happens... who knows


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

dam i just realized the wwe champion hasn't been on tv


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Tbh.  This match has been extremely predictable so far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> dam i just realized the wwe champion hasn't been on tv


He cut a promo with Orton earlier.  Bray and Orton are probably going to wrestle a dark match against Cena and Harper.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2017)

Nikki deserves someone better


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> dam i just realized the wwe champion hasn't been on tv



He was on. Just not in the ring.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Ah fuck just remembered fucking Luke Harper is in this. He wins. Going to be a fucking triple threat isn't it


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2017)

The rules for the battle royale where a dude eliminated already can eliminate you never made a lick of sense to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Now Cena will care.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is still in, right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

That was a weak elimination.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

No-one wants Harper to win.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 21, 2017)

Was that supposed to be a double elimination? The fuck was that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2017)

Would turn blando Mania to All right Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2017)

Man. Dat botch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2017)

to bad we getting aj vs shane


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Harper was kind of sloppy in this match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Smackdown 5/10 this week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol.  Becky called Alexa a cunt on Talking Smack.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got finished with SD. Pretty decent show. Not as much stuff exciting stuff as last week, but good all the same. Highlights were the Main Event and Dat Usos promo. 

Always liked these guys. Glad they're not tainted by the "endless winning face" stigma anymore. Now if only that could win some gold, then we'd be in business. Main Event was fun. Liked it better than RR if I'm being honest, despite its predictability. Speaking of predictability, I saw Luke being one of the finalists coming from a mile away. Only one that makes sense at the moment. He's most likely gonna win his qualifying match next week.



Rukia said:


> Maybe.  My posting style is heavily dependent on having something to complain about.



That's what I like about you, Rook. You're pretty aware of your own bullshit. 



God Movement said:


> No-one wants Harper to win.



Those weren't boos, my dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2017)

BTW, ya'll seen this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Is Luke going to win clean?  10-40 in his last 50 matches.  Is he really going to beat AJ Styles clean?

Probably not.  There will at least be some sort of controversy involved.  That's the story they are telling.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

Ride Along with Jericho is so fucking good.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 21, 2017)

Calling it Luke, Orton, and Bray along with Alexa, Naomi, and Becky in two triple-threat matches for Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2017)

That's probably too respectful of the SD Women's division.

Natalya, Mickie, and Carmella will probably be in the match too.  A six pack challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm sure I would have gotten in trouble if I was the trainer during that skit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> BTW, ya'll seen this?


I say keep it in. adds realism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> BTW, ya'll seen this?


Lmao woooow how could they leave that in??
Btw I take it that means the 2K Legends showcase is out?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

Harper is over as fuck

Bray is champion

Braun is on one hell of a monster run and is improving by leaps and bounds.

Splitting the Wyatts was the best thing WWE did during the draft, there is going to be one hell of a reunion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Papa Shango?  That's a pretty cool CAW.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Harper is over as fuck
> 
> Bray is champion
> 
> ...



And to think I myself was whole-heartedly against it.
Hush _my_ fuckin' mouth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

What about Rowen guys?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

Rowen is injured, no idea if he will make it solo. I'd put him on Raw just to keep him away from from Bray to try and give him a singles push, but you still have Braun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Seriously.  What is the Mania plan for Strowman?  Andre the Giant memorial?  He needs something better!


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  What is the Mania plan for Strowman?  Andre the Giant memorial?  He needs something better!



I was thinking about putting him into a triple threat with Reigns and Taker, but I honestly for the life of me can't figure out who should go over who.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I could see him fighting Roman at Mania.  I think that match is the back up plan if Undertaker isn't able to go.

I also still want to put together a couple of Raw vs Smackdown matches.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2017)

I like the design of this poster. Very 90s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  Becky called Alexa a cunt on Talking Smack.



What? 



Shirker said:


> BTW, ya'll seen this?



This wasn't patched or anything? Game's been out for nearly 4 months now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Huge fucking match tonight!

Peyton Royce v Ember Moon v Liv Morgan.  Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't patched or anything? Game's been out for nearly 4 months now.



Apparently, it's DLC that just came out or something. Will probably get patched in the coming days.
Funny stuff, though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I just assumed that it was because no one played as the Godfather.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

WWE has a poll asking which female Superstar would you like to see return.

Kelly Kelly is winning atm.  Poor Victoria didn't even make the cut.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Apparently, it's DLC that just came out or something. Will probably get patched in the coming days.
> Funny stuff, though.


 
Reminds me of the recording of the female high elf in Oblivion.



Rukia said:


> I could see him fighting Roman at Mania.  I think that match is the back up plan if Undertaker isn't able to go.
> 
> I also still want to put together a couple of Raw vs Smackdown matches.



Roman via cheating cementing heel turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2017)

Im dropping Ambrose and joining the Braun and Luke fans .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2017)

Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?


Probably cause they are done by people who are too lazy to innovate


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE has a poll asking which female Superstar would you like to see return.
> 
> Kelly Kelly is winning atm.  Poor Victoria didn't even make the cut.


Victoria>>>>>>>>>>>



Khris said:


> Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?


Would be nice if we went back to the days when we had multiple wrestling games to choose from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?


What happened to the career mode that had a ton of different storylines going on?  I remember my character getting involved in quarrels between divas.  I remember getting attacked backstage by superstars.  I remember feuding with McMahon and getting out into handicap matches.  What happened to all of the storylines????


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened to the career mode that had a ton of different storylines going on?  I remember my character getting involved in quarrels between divas.  I remember getting attacked backstage by superstars.  I remember feuding with McMahon and getting out into handicap matches.  What happened to all of the storylines????


isn't that what career mode is for now?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

It doesn't exist the way it used to.  And the new promo system is really lame.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It doesn't exist the way it used to.  And the new promo system is really lame.


I don't know how branched off the storys are in career since I don't have the game. Only catch glimpses of it when my cousin comes over. The promo thing sounds good on paper but they made it weak in execution and the material given to you is current wwe creative-tier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

Brazzers is redoing the Montreal screw job.

My source actually think that next week aj beats harper clean. He believes Orton will then say his he changed his mind and wants to face bray. Shane will tell aj he gets his title shot after mania. Which leads to shane vs aj.


That's just his opinion tho. I wanted to see your guys thoughts.

Also he reports Finn is back in wrestling shape.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2017)

I really dislike the simulation-esque slow gameplay. I liked it when it was Arcadey and fast as fuck. Stamina system killed it for me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> isn't that what career mode is for now?



Isn't that Universe Mode he's describing? Tbf, My Career Mode isn't that interesting and the 2k Showcase was underestimated for sure.



WhatADrag said:


> Brazzers is redoing the Montreal screw job.
> 
> My source actually think that next week aj beats harper clean. He believes Orton will then say his he changed his mind and wants to face bray. Shane will tell aj he gets his title shot after mania. Which leads to shane vs aj.
> 
> ...



I think that Harper is in the plans so I'm not sure about this. I think him beating AJ builds to that and then Bray gets Randy back in the match to protect him from Luke Harper but then Randy turns.

I don't think Balor is capable of being out of shape.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't that Universe Mode he's describing? Tbf, My Career Mode isn't that interesting and the 2k Showcase was underestimated for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ring shape is different from being in shape in general correct?


And side note guys
I'm a be at smack down live in two weeks. I've been to countless ppvs but never a raw or SD. Excited.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

Here comes the pain is the best wrastling game, hands down.

What I don't understand is how do WWE games keep looking worse year after year, honestly the older games look better at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 22, 2017)

When I was younger I remember playing I believe WWF Warzone (whichever one had the elevators and TV screens with the wrestler images on them) on N64 and the first wrestling game I remember owning was a WCW game (WCW vs. the World?).

As I got older I started owning more WWE games like on Gamecube I had a Wrestlemania one, and then I got the Day of Reckoning ones. I loved those. When I started to get PS2 games I'm 99% sure I rented Here Comes the Pain and loved it (but never owned it) and then began getting the SmackDown! vs. Raw games every year they came out, up until the turned into the WWE 'year ones, stopping at WWE '13.

It's hard for me to tell if the older games were really better vs. childhood nostalgia, or if I just am losing interest in the games overall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Reminds me of the recording of the female high elf in Oblivion



"Hold on, let me do that again"



Khris said:


> Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?



Apparently, the current crop of games are still being built on top of Yuke's shitty engine and code. Something i was just made aware of the other day.

God, fuck those guys. I can count the number of really good games they've made on one fucking hand.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

They made a really good point, Enzo needs Cass more then Cass needs Enzo. Most people won't see it like that because Enzo is extremely charismatic, but he hasn't quite learned how to work a crowed and his in ring ability is lacking.

Its not as if Enzo can't improve, but even the newer younger talent WWE hires, they have been working the indy circuit for years, something Enzo doesn't have so he is at a natural handicap.

Cass is a giant, so his inring ability isn't quite as important, even then he is shown to be much more of a natural. What he really needs to work with Taker to improve himself. Cass himself isn't bad on the mic, seems like he is getting over his Batista syndrome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> It's hard for me to tell if the older games were really better vs. childhood nostalgia, or if I just am losing interest in the games overall.



Usually when asked I'd say 9/10 when it comes to games it really is Nostalgia.  But with WWE games it's really not.  Older games were simply put better.  The Aki engine was perfect for wrestling games to the point that even Def Jam games were considered high quality, maybe even better than the WWE games of the time. (Which were I believe Shut your Mouth and Here comes the pain)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm not blown away by Cass in the ring either to be honest.  I really do consider him to be a less talented version of Test.  Test had the better physique too.  I was surprised by how flabby Cass looked on Monday night.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not blown away by Cass in the ring either to be honest.  I really do consider him to be a less talented version of Test.  Test had the better physique too.  I was surprised by how flabby Cass looked on Monday night.



I guess there's only one word to describe Cass's stomach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not blown away by Cass in the ring either to be honest.  I really do consider him to be a less talented version of Test.  Test had the better physique too.  I was surprised by how flabby Cass looked on Monday night.



Cass needs to work with some of the bigger guys or get a singles run, he is a tag team guy for now. Working with someone like Taker would do him wonders, but taker really can't work a program so working with bigshow would be the next best bet.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I guess there's only one word to describe Cass's stomach.


Charlotte using that to describe Enzo's love life killed me.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Payback is going to be in San Jose this year.  So there is a strong chance I will go to that show.

(Also an even stronger chance that Bayley will lose/drop the title).


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ring shape is different from being in shape in general correct?
> 
> 
> And side note guys
> I'm a be at smack down live in two weeks. I've been to countless ppvs but never a raw or SD. Excited.



In general but this doesn't really apply to a guy like Balor if we're being honest. Balor is such a hard bust his ass type of worker that out of shape is some guys in shape. And you posted the pic he has sick genes.



Rukia said:


> I'm not blown away by Cass in the ring either to be honest.  I really do consider him to be a less talented version of Test.  Test had the better physique too.  I was surprised by how flabby Cass looked on Monday night.



You realize Test was on old school steroids, right?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 22, 2017)

@Rukia Avengers is on TV right now. Scarlett's Ass is so perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Was it better in Avengers or Iron Man 2?  Was her prime Lost in Translation?  Or has there not been much drop off?  What do you think?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Was it better in Avengers or Iron Man 2?  Was her prime Lost in Translation?  Or has there not been much drop off?  What do you think?


Check out Don Jon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I have seen it.  I hate her in Don Jon. She was hot in the movie.  But really easy to hate.  Treated her man like shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have seen it.  I hate her in Don Jon. She was hot in the movie.  But really easy to hate.  Treated her man like shit.


You do know that, like in wrestling, she's playing a character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2017)

So I just picked up my degree. Can't believe it's real guys. Like I know I came to give you the news but part of me was skeptical.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I just picked up my degree. Can't believe it's real guys. Like I know I came to give you the news but part of me was skeptical.



Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Congrats!



Thanks bro 

What a year last year was. Ambrose being stronk (kind of),  degree,  Star Wars Rouge .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I know.  She played the character well.  It made her less attractive to me.  

Hopefully Ghost in the Shell Scar Jo is gonna be fine asf.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I just picked up my degree. Can't believe it's real guys. Like I know I came to give you the news but part of me was skeptical.


Congrats Dean-O. I'm happy for you, and all, but I stole your girlfriend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

I feel like the wwe games have regressed in some ways despite the realistic feel to it. Taking out Showcase mode was a big offender to me in the recent game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

Going to SD in two weeks.
If a Chicago ppv is announced I'm a go to that.
Might go to MITB in june.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Extreme Rules in Chicago?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm hearing Backlash.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

I still contend that MITB should rotate between Chicago and Las Vegas.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Going to SD in two weeks.
> If a Chicago ppv is announced I'm a go to that.
> Might go to MITB in june.



Have fun dude. Plz don't chant "what" during Wyatt promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

lmao I see they're already messing with Ohno because of his weight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

We found another member for our fat stable.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Congrats Dean-O. I'm happy for you, and all, but I stole your girlfriend.


That's all right her . I'm moving on to Tittie James


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

Takeover Card so far

Bobby Roode (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kassius Ohno

Asuka (c) vs Ember Moon

Authors of Pain (c) vs #DIY vs The Revival Triple Threat Elimination

Sanity vs Roderick Strong, Tye Dillinger, No Way Jose & Ruby Riot (Heidi Lovelace)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

So Natalya won the feud with Nikki?  It's over right?? None of the dreaded 50/50 booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

that singing wrestler on nxt lost a leave nxt match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Samson?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Samson?


yeah

also

* Shinsuke Nakamura defeated TJ Perkins in a fun match. Shinsuke dabbed on TJ to a huge pop. Nice chain of submissions late in the match as TJ worked over the previously "injured" knee. Nakamura wins with the Kinshasa. After the match Shinsuke hugs TJ, then motions for the belt. Bobby Roode comes out, and tells Nakamura to hit the bricks. He tells Nakamura it's his show & his ring, so he's got 2 seconds to get out, and that he's got friends. Andrade "Cien" Almas runs out and attacks Nakamura. The double team continues until Finn Balor makes the save to a huge pop! Finn ducks a clothesline from Andrade and clotheslines him out of the ring, then squares off with Roode. Finn hits a Slingblade on Roode then Nakamura hits the Kinshasa. Finn cuts a promo and says he's coming back for what's his soon, and wishes Shinsuke a happy birthday before saying, one last time, we are NXT! No word yet on if this was a dark segment


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

Samson has been released?  I'm surprised.  He wasn't very good.  But he had a lot of heat.  The fans absolutely hate him.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> that singing wrestler on nxt lost a leave nxt match


Eh without Graves commentary I don't really care about Samson. lol 
Graves made the character entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2017)

When I went to Takeover, I swear Graves got some of the loudest cheers of the night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2017)

basketball is such a gay sport. i mean, you have 10 guys in the court rubbing each others bodies and one of them is trying real hard to tap the others cock i mean ball and steal it. and you keep running around the court looking for peace of mind and the other guy is relentlessly trying to catch you like a rabid gay boy in heat. then you dribble around trying not to look as gay as possible then try to shoot the ball in the ring while avoiding the other guy blocking your shot but in reality he just wants to dive at you and rub his body more.

wrestling is the real man's sport.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)

Jake Cena racist af. Does not want to see ten black men playing basketball.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Why is he getting physical if he isn't medically cleared?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2017)

Because most likely he's cleared.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Balor against Strowman at Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When I went to Takeover, I swear Graves got some of the loudest cheers of the night.


I ain't surprised.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seen some rumours saying that AJ's contract will be on the line if he faces Shane at Mania with AJ being fired from WWE for good if he loses and AJ being free to sign on for any WWE brand he pleases should he win (aka RAW). Thoughts? If they are to have Shane/AJ it does need some sort of stipulation to add interest.



Randomly saw this. I would not be surprised at all by the outcome, and I think it's a great step forward for AJ. He will definitely become champion again on RAW, and can handle Shane in the ring (make him look good).


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2017)

Its like Ember Moon has no hype behind her but fuck in ready for asuka to come up.


I never realized how nxt is smoke and mirrors right now. Like they kill take overs still but they are thin af roster wise. Only 3 tag teams. Women division being rebuilt. Almost all of their top guys are in need of staying to long needing to be called up.

At firs when hhh said he wasn't happy with where shit was at I thought he was crazy but once you look closer shit is really concern.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its like Ember Moon has no hype behind her but fuck in ready for asuka to come up.
> 
> 
> I never realized how nxt is smoke and mirrors right now. Like they kill take overs still but they are thin af roster wise. Only 3 tag teams. Women division being rebuilt. Almost all of their top guys are in need of staying to long needing to be called up.
> ...



I get that she doesn't quite connect but I think that saying Ember Moon has no hype when the Asuka match will put her on the map is a little premature. I've seen their house show matches and am confident enough in it being the kind of match that will legitimize and give Ember heat.

Shinsuke Nakamura, Chris Hero, La Sombra, The Revival, DIY, Asuka, Nicki Cross(Storm), Ember Moon, and this isn't even bringing up Aleister Black(Tommy End) or Bobby Roode, Rodreick Strong, Tye Dillinger and KENTA even Eric Young. Thin and smoke and mirrors isn't the right turn of phrase.

They have more than 3 tag teams they're just featuring 3, NXT has interesting prospects as of late. Montez Ford might have a Gable effect on Angelo Dawkins, Patrick Clark has a bunch of dumb gimmicks but has a lot of great tools. They're getting O'Reilly, Dijak, War Machine, and Adam Cole to help with the depth they'll hopefully lose in call ups.

NXT has more depth now than it did during NXT Dallas. I think HHH expected NXT to be more profitable than it is and that's the problem. The PC/NXT are losses for the company and we're about 16 months from the 5 year mark which is where they'd probably like to make a profit. I think WWE Movie Studios was more profitable than the PC/NXT. I think it loss 200k and NXT lost a bit more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I get that she doesn't quite connect but I think that saying Ember Moon has no hype when the Asuka match will put her on the map is a little premature. I've seen their house show matches and am confident enough in it being the kind of match that will legitimize and give Ember heat.
> 
> Shinsuke Nakamura, Chris Hero, La Sombra, The Revival, DIY, Asuka, Nicki Cross(Storm), Ember Moon, and this isn't even bringing up Aleister Black(Tommy End) or Bobby Roode, Rodreick Strong, Tye Dillinger and KENTA even Eric Young. Thin and smoke and mirrors isn't the right turn of phrase.
> 
> ...



Like since her debut she's been quiet af. I've also heard the future televized shows for their build up isn't nowhere good. People say that since dusty has passed nxt weekly as a show has fallen off. I wouldn't know because I don't watch so I want to know your opinion. And yeah your right that nxt crowd will be hot so hopefully it gives her the momentum win. Something better than nothing. Because I need that  Asuka vs chargoat.

You actually expect naka, revival, and tye to stay around nxt even longer? I'm talking after mania... I don't think that many people care about guys like Roderick strong as of yet. Tommy end isn't doing shit. Kenta gonna stay in nxt? And he's had a rough start himself. I'm just saying the future seems shakey. Going from Neville and sami to finn and Joe to naka and roode to who? Just seems like a eventual fall off. But you're right the smoke n screen reference I used is dumb. Just seems like some noticeable things to worry about in both ways if guys get called up or guys float around.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Like since her debut she's been quiet af. I've also heard the future televized shows for their build up isn't nowhere good. People say that since dusty has passed nxt weekly as a show has fallen off. I wouldn't know because I don't watch so I want to know your opinion. And yeah your right that nxt crowd will be hot so hopefully it gives her the momentum win. Something better than nothing. Because I need that  Asuka vs chargoat.
> 
> You actually expect naka, revival, and tye to stay around nxt even longer? I'm talking after mania... I don't think that many people care about guys like Roderick strong as of yet. Tommy end isn't doing shit. Kenta gonna stay in nxt? And he's had a rough start himself. I'm just saying the future seems shakey. Going from Neville and sami to finn and Joe to naka and roode to who? Just seems like a eventual fall off. But you're right the smoke n screen reference I used is dumb. Just seems like some noticeable things to worry about in both ways if guys get called up or guys float around.



You're putting too much current day emphasis on guys who need heat while talking about the future. I mean you know that they've got the ROH talent raid guys coming post-Mania and I'm sure I even acknowledged they didn't have the guys.

I mean when Balor first got here he was just face paint and Itami had more hype than him. These things take time. I mean the first Takover was Neville and Bo Dallas in a ladder match. Neville, Finn, and Sami were on like 3 episodes of NXT together. Kevin Owens was there for 5 months. Finn had a year long run which you're sort of retroactively boosting to be what it wasn't, a lot of people were underwhelmed by his matches because they were constantly outshone by undercards.

If you cherry pick an NXT show from the Golden age then compare it to this card it's not really the drop off people make it out to be.



WhatADrag said:


> Takeover Card so far
> Bobby Roode (c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kassius Ohno
> Asuka (c) vs Ember Moon
> Authors of Pain (c) vs #DIY vs The Revival Triple Threat Elimination
> Sanity vs Roderick Strong, Tye Dillinger, No Way Jose & Ruby Riot (Heidi Lovelace)



NXT Takeover Unstoppable:
Finn vs Tyler Breeze
Charlotte and Bayley vs Emma and Dana Brooke
Baron Corbin vs Rhyno
Blake and Murphy vs Enzo and Cass
Sasha/Becky
Owens/Zayn injury angle

NXT Takeover Brookyln
Liger/Breeze
Vaudevillains/Blake and Murphy
Crews/Dillinger
Joe/Corbin
Bayley/Sasha
Owens/Balor

I mean it's definitely a different NXT but I think anyone trying to sell the theory that it's worse for wear is really glorifying what NXT's past was. I mean one Takeover was Enzo in a hair vs hair match with some dude with a French gimmick, that was the undercard to Neville/Zayn/Breeze/Kidd's fatal 4 way. Bull Dempsey/Mojo was also a match.

So yeah as long as NXT isn't giving single matches to workers like Enzo, or Mojo Rawley, and Bull Dempsey then I really can't worry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think anyone can beat Asuka.  I don't know what beats her if she can kick out of the widows peak from the last Takeover.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're putting too much current day emphasis on guys who need heat while talking about the future. I mean you know that they've got the ROH talent raid guys coming post-Mania and I'm sure I even acknowledged they didn't have the guys.
> 
> I mean when Balor first got here he was just face paint and Itami had more hype than him. These things take time. I mean the first Takover was Neville and Bo Dallas in a ladder match. Neville, Finn, and Sami were on like 3 episodes of NXT together. Kevin Owens was there for 5 months. Finn had a year long run which you're sort of retroactively boosting to be what it wasn't, a lot of people were underwhelmed by his matches because they were constantly outshone by undercards.
> 
> ...


Rofl don't even remember Enzo being in a hair vs hair match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl don't even remember Enzo being in a hair vs hair match.



It was Carmella's intro arc actually. She came onto Enzo's team as a hair dresser.



Rukia said:


> I don't think anyone can beat Asuka.  I don't know what beats her if she can kick out of the widows peak from the last Takeover.



Ember Moon can beat her just fine. They're going to put on at least a 3.75 star match and they don't even need much time. And the problem with this kind of thinking is that WWE will pull the rug from under you. Asuka losing to Ember isn't Goldberg losing to Kevin Nash, it's Taz choking out Kurt Angle.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl don't even remember Enzo being in a hair vs hair match.



We all thankfully removed it from our collective memory.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Is Ember as bad on the mic as I think she is?  Or do I need to watch more videos?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It was Carmella's intro arc actually. She came onto Enzo's team as a hair dresser.


I missed this, gonna go look it up on the ol network later on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Ember as bad on the mic as I think she is?  Or do I need to watch more videos?



You said you care about good wrestling more than mic work


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2017)

I am hyped for Luke vs AJ 


Should be a solid match


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You said you care about good wrestling more than mic work


I appreciate good wrestling.  But you have no chance on the main roster if you don't have a character.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Also, I'm willing to admit that I'm a man.  If two female superstars are equal in the ring and on the mic... Push the better looking one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why are modern wrasslin games so shit anyway?



Yearly release schedule. Inconsistent engine. Departure from more arcadey-style for more realistic sim style, which honestly is not as engaging when you get down to it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

The women's title history since the brand split. Is this right?

Charlotte X4
Sasha X3
Alexa X2
Becky X1
Bayley X1
Naomi X1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte X4
> Sasha X3



Fuck. No matter how you slice it, that's still a fuckton.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Is Charlotte going to be a 5 time champion in less than a year?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Khris said:


> Fuck. No matter how you slice it, that's still a fuckton.


Who do you think will be the first to have held each belt?

You know what.  I will go with Becky Lynch as my prediction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who do you think will be the first to have held each belt?
> 
> You know what.  I will go with Becky Lynch as my prediction.



Sasha maybe? If she gets drafted to Smackdown so that Asuka can be promoted to RAW.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Charlotte going to be a 5 time champion in less than a year?



Gotta break that 16 time world champion record before Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

I could see Sasha going to SD since Vince isn't that high on her.  But Bayley is on Raw.  And they haven't had their feud yet.  That's the problem I see with that scenario.

Bayley against Sasha for the title at Payback seems like a lock to me.

When do you guys expect the next draft to be?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

Moose/Brandi/Cody Segment is lit.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

Send Becky to Raw & have Asuka on Smackdown and be the unbeatable champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

I could see it.  I think Vince would love to have all the 4 Horsewomen together.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could see it.  I think Vince would love to have all the 4 Horsewomen together.


Yep, Send Nia Jax to Smackdown, and when Paige is cleared/returns send her to Smackdown as well.

So the rosters would look like this:

Raw:
Charlotte
Sasha
Bayley
Becky
Dana
Eva Marie
Emma

SmackDown:
Asuka
Alexa Bliss
Mickie James
Nikki
Natalya
Nia Jax
Carmella
Naomi
Paige


Thoughts? @SoulTaker @WhatADrag @pat pat @ted. @Nemesis @Khris @Xiammes @Raiden @PlacidSanity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could see Sasha going to SD since Vince isn't that high on her.  But Bayley is on Raw.  And they haven't had their feud yet.  That's the problem I see with that scenario.
> 
> Bayley against Sasha for the title at Payback seems like a lock to me.
> 
> When do you guys expect the next draft to be?



Either after WM or around the time they did last year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yep, Send Nia Jax to Smackdown, and when Paige is cleared/returns send her to Smackdown as well.
> 
> So the rosters would look like this:
> 
> ...


For a second, I thought you were giving too many of the women to Smackdown.  But then I remembered that Smackdown isn't afraid to give the women multiples matches and multiple segments.  So it makes sense for them to have more.

It seems pretty good to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yep, Send Nia Jax to Smackdown, and when Paige is cleared/returns send her to Smackdown as well.
> 
> So the rosters would look like this:
> 
> ...



They're gonna want Paige on RAW to advertise the ever living shit out of her movie.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2017)

Paige on talking smack would do more to advertise her movie then any single rock promo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

I think a Paige vs Asuka match would be good. or Paige vs Mickie.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 23, 2017)

BTW here is Alexa's convo on ESPN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yep, Send Nia Jax to Smackdown, and when Paige is cleared/returns send her to Smackdown as well.
> 
> So the rosters would look like this:
> 
> ...



All depends on a couple of things.

Firstly is Nikki retiring soon as it appears she might be?  Secondly is the Face/Heel dynamic on Raw.  Becky has all but confirmed she's turning within a year (She prefers to be a heel and most of her life outside of WWE was as a Heel). Basically leaving it as just Sasha and Bayley still since I can't see any of the others turning face.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

Will Charlotte be more successful as a babyface the next time around?  Sasha as a heel probably means that Charlotte has to make it a double turn.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yep, Send Nia Jax to Smackdown, and when Paige is cleared/returns send her to Smackdown as well.
> 
> So the rosters would look like this:
> 
> ...


 it's possible . If this go like this, the future rivalries might be interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2017)

charlotte and sasha gets pregnant this year and retires early  most likely scenario to happen


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2017)

Kinda bored and curious so I was wanting everyone's opinion.
If you were to make Tier Lists (separate ones for the Men, Women and Cruiserweights as combining all 3 would be a clusterfuck) of the current WWE superstars, how would you rank them?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

He reinvented himself with a cool new gimmick.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 24, 2017)

Let me test if it really is Thor.

Roman Reigns is the best superstar on the roster, IMO he needs to main event this year again.

Now we wait.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2017)

Shirker said:


> We talkin' personal preference or actual power levels?


Actual Power Levels.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2017)

wwe being mad on the rock cuz of the punk thing. But they can't do shit....since he is the rock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2017)

S+ - Brock Lesnar, Goldberg
S - John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, Finn Balor, Kane, The Undertaker
S- - AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin
A+ - Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Rusev
A - Cesaro, Sheamus, The Big Show, Chris Jericho, Luke Harper
A- - The New Day
B+ - The Club, Rhyno, American Alpha, The Usos
B - Enzo Amore, Big Cass, Neville, Mark Henry
B-  - Apollo Crews, Kalisto, Rich Swann, TJ Perkins
C+ - The Brian Kendrick, Noam Dar, Cedric Alexander
C - Heath Slater, Tyler Breeze, Fandango, Akira Tozawa
C- - Mojo Rawley, Zack Ryder, Erick Rowan, Jack Gallagher and 205 Live
D+ - The Vaudevillains, Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, Goldust, R-Truth
D - The Ascension, Epico and Primo
D- - Ariya Daivari, Jinder Mahal, Sin Cara
E+ - Curtis Axel
E - Bo Dallas
E- - James Ellsworth

Don't take it too seriously.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> S+ - Brock Lesnar, Goldberg
> S - John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, Finn Balor, Kane, The Undertaker
> S- - AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin
> A+ - Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Rusev
> ...


Very good list. But you shouldnt put Rollins on the same tier as Ambrose, seeing how somehow the official don't give a darn about him. He is more = to Finn balor. I am sure if Ambrose was the one supposed to fight hhh and got injured, they wouldn't even think and just change the plan ( no matter the importance of his wounds). 
Also Reign should be the S+- tier, we know they could easily let him beat Lesnar or even oldberg , if it wasn't for the fans boing the loudest they can, we know what would have happen. ( and I also doubt about Kane's position)
Apart from this , good ranking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> S+ - Brock Lesnar, Goldberg
> S - John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, Finn Balor, Kane, The Undertaker
> S- - AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin
> A+ - Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Rusev
> ...


Pretty good list.
Only changes I'd make would be to add HHH and put him in S, drop Kane to S-, drop Corbin to A+

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

The same Kane that Orton made look like an absolute chump when he joined the Wyatts?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2017)

I forgot about HHH, but yeah I'd put him in "S". I guess Samoa Joe too would be at least "A" there.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I forgot about HHH, but yeah I'd put him in "S". I guess Samoa Joe too would be at least "A" there.


Yeah I think Joe would be S if Rollins didn't get injured. With their rivalry he would immediately propulsed as top tier. It'll happen in the future tho, he is bound to be great I think.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

Women:

S - Asuka, Charlotte
A - Nia, Bayley, Sasha, Nikki
B - Becky, Natalya, Naomi, Paige
C - Alexa, Mickie, Emma
D - Alicia Fox
F - Carmella, Dana Brooke

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

For the most part babyfaces are given higher power levels than heels.  Strowman and Brock are the exceptions right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 24, 2017)

Women (Based on in-ring ability)

S: Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Asuka
S-: Charlotte, Natalya, Mickie James, Nikki Cross
A: Alexa Bliss, Paige, Female Offspring of Brie & Daniel Bryan
B+:Bayley, Naomi, Liv Tyler, Ember Moon,
B: Nikki Bella, Nia Jax, Peyton Royce, Billie Kay
C-: Alicia Fucks, Carmella, Kelly Kelly, Brie Bella
D: Dana Brooke
F: Eva Marie

Unranked: Emma/Emmalina (Can't remember a lot of her matches, just her theme song and dances)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

Disagree totally.  I think you allowed your personal biases to cloud your judgment dude.  Don't even know where to start with your list.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

How did I miss that video?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Disagree totally.  I think you allowed your personal biases to cloud your judgment dude.  Don't even know where to start with your list.


No bias shown, I did not factor in how they are booked or anything. I ranked based on well-roundedness of in ring ability. Versatility and complete package is rated higher than specialists.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2017)

I still don't get how you guys take Rukia seriously. In the NFL threads, people just ignore or laugh it off


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

"Same old shit" is my favorite crowd chant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


>


Man like Tom. Didn't Rollins also do some similar shit to this earlier?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2017)

Missy needs a reality check.  Tom wasn't flirting with her because he was looking for a wife.  He was looking to have a good time.  And she may have had a good time too.  She would at least have a nice story about the minor celebrity she hooked up with.

But instead she botched this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2017)

Wrestlers are carnies man, I bet they ALL fuck around.

Even Bayley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

@WhatADrag any way we can get Regal/Dunne at the next Takeover?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Let me test if it really is Thor.
> 
> Roman Reigns is the best superstar on the roster, IMO he needs to main event this year again.
> 
> Now we wait.



I met Roman last year and he was a cool guy. Very soft spoken and humble imo. He kept asking me if i was John Cena and i denied reluctnantly. Roman was so paranoid and laughing his ass off he was looking around all over the place and kept asking people if he was getting Swerved. So i showed my social security card and he was convinced that I'm Jake Cena with blonde hair. He then invited me to have a drink at his pad

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wrestlers are carnies man, I bet they ALL fuck around.
> 
> Even Bayley.


OK this makes me hard


Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag any way we can get Regal/Dunne at the next Takeover?


Doubt it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Thor to Jake cena is like Bradshaw to jbl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Yeah, I doubt it too.  I think it would be cool if Dunne and Regal continue to feud.  And Regal chooses a representative to deal with Dunne.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

I wouldnt even touch bayley even if she puts on a paper bag to her head


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Ric Flair is going to be at Emerald City Comic Con.  I'm not going though.  The Convention Center traffic is a nightmare.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

And fuck you guys!  Bayley is a virgin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Do you guys play ball??


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


>


 what the fuck, tom.



WhatADrag said:


> Thor to Jake cena is like Bradshaw to jbl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ric Flair is going to be at Emerald City Comic Con.  I'm not going though.  The Convention Center traffic is a nightmare.



Hmm, I curious to know what it's like meeting a guy like Flair at one of those conventions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Nights like this I think about Strowman destroying Dana Brooke in bed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

do you guys think its real

Edit: NVM I don't see Finn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> do you guys think its real
> 
> Edit: NVM I don't see Finn.



Don't know but that's one hell of a way of treating your tag division.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know but that's one hell of a way of treating your tag division.


Hey man if it wasn't the tag division you would have said that about the us or ic title.

People just got to understand not everybody can make the card.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> do you guys think its real
> 
> Edit: NVM I don't see Finn.



that's a lot of fatal three ways, four ways, five ways and 6 ways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

vince mcmahon told me that i could be a transition champ but only if cena gets injured or if he goes on a break while doing a movie. they made a stipulation that i should always wear a cena cap to hide my blonde hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Well if they are going with Miz and Cena feuding with each other leading into WM it should provide some very interesting promos for a month before the event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if they are going with Miz and Cena feuding with each other leading into WM it should provide some very interesting promos for a month before the event.


yup they should most likely kill it. But I'm thinking the match itself ceiling would be a enjoyable 3 star match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

john and nikki will be losing the match at WM but wins the war, hopefully. although, if you ask me, i don't feel like nikki would agree to wed john.


*Spoiler*: __ 



especially when nikki saw me and found out that john had a twin. who is 10x better than him


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm stuck between wanting a Crusierweight Ladder match and just Neville vs Austin Aries.

If you went with Neville vs Austin Aries I guess you could go with Becky vs Bliss vs Natayla vs Mickie James vs Naomi(if she's back)

But I feel like the women couldn't kill that match like the guys can.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

While appearing on Conversations with Maria Menounos, former WWE Diva Kelly Kelly confirmed rumors that she would be making a return at WrestleMania 33 this year, as well as an appearance at Axxess. She also noted that she would be willing to make a min-run for WWE again.

As previously reported, WWE reached out to several former Divas for an angle at WrestleMania this year. Kelly Kelly was backstage at RAW a few weeks back and she was not there just to visit friends. We believe she was working out the details on WrestleMania and other appearances


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

kelly kelly to fck the entire SD roster again. fat wyatt might be getting some pussy


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Is Eva Marie ever going to wrestle again or what?

I feel like @Gibbs tagged me and I never replied so here is what I would do personally.

Honestly, we shitted on the draft but looking at it now the rosters aren't that bad and don't need major changes in my opinion, even on the women stage.

I'd do it like this
Raw
Bayley
Charlotte
Sasha
Asuka
Nia Jax
Carmella
Mickie James
Natalya
Summer Rae
Kelly Kelly

SD
Alexa Bliss
Becky Lynch
Emma
Paige
Dana Brooke
Alicia Fox
Nikki Bella (part timer)
Eva Marie
Naomi
Tamina


And if any former women sign send them to SD except Lita send her to Raw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

i miss those gimmick matches like buried alive and inferno match


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Since I'm up fuck it... I'm a do the male roster too WHAT I WOULD do.


Raw
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Samoa Joe
Finn Balor
Kevin Owens
Brock Lesnar
Braun Strowman
Dolph Ziggler
Big E
Sheamus
Goldberg
Usos
Entire CW division this time Kalisto is added
Heath Slater and Rhyno
Mojo
Kane
Big Show
Kurt Angle as RAW GM


Smackdown
AJ Styles
John Cena
Randy Orton
Bray Wyatt
Rusev
Shinsuke Nakamura
Cesaro
Sami Zayn
Elias Samson
Baron Corbin
The Miz
Apollo Crews
Curtis Axel
Bo Dallas
Kofi Kingson
Xavier Woods
Luke Harper
Erik Rowan
Neville (should break away from CW because he could succeed with new attitude on SD)
The Revival
The Club

I can't think of everyone tbh


Note: Raw list looks a little lack luster but they would have an amazing womens roster that I gave and they should actually use the CW's a lot more than just 3 min matches fuck 205 live.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nights like this I think about Strowman destroying Dana Brooke in bed.


Dana sure likes em muscular doesn't she?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

elias samson is the future of NXT


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> elias samson is the future of NXT


well he lost to ohno in a loser leaves nxt match on a future tapping


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

thoughts?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2017)

Ah just saw news about the WWE draft possibly happening. 

Rusev might get switched to Smackdown since Joe is on RAW. I think AJ is also gone. John will probably stay on Smackdown, as well as Randy. Roman definitely on RAW>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

The greatest series of all time are
1. Yu Yu Hakusho
2. One Piece
3. Monster
4. Gintama
5. Neon Genesis Evangelion

@SoulTaker @Rukia @Gibbs @Jake CENA @pat pat @PlacidSanity and all other bros

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The greatest series of all time are
> 1. Yu Yu Hakusho
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Monster
> ...


You sure knows the good shit bro  
For One piece there is no discussion. Whether you like it or not this manga is a beast and the universe is absolutely Out of this world lol. 
I don't know Yu Yu Hakusho , I mean I know it but I don't read it. Is it this good?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

pat pat said:


> You sure knows the good shit bro
> For One piece there is no discussion. Whether you like it or not this manga is a beast and the universe is absolutely Out of this world lol.
> I don't know Yu Yu Hakusho , I mean I know it but I don't read it. Is it this good?


Yu yu hausho dubbed anime will be burried with me when I'm dead.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yu yu hausho dubbed anime will be burried with me when I'm dead.


Well then I guess it's some Bella good manga


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

The inclusion of Evangelion confused me.  Is this an anime list or a manga list?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Vince is going to torpedo Smackdown by stealing AJ.  When Smackdown beat Raw in the ratings and was ultra competitive.  I'm sure Vince looked at AJ as the top star on the roster and it felt a little to him like TNA was beating Raw in the ratings.

Also.  Please re-think your women's draft.  Sasha has to be on Smackdown!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince is going to torpedo Smackdown by stealing AJ.  When Smackdown beat Raw in the ratings and was ultra competitive.  I'm sure Vince looked at AJ as the top star on the roster and it felt a little to him like TNA was beating Raw in the ratings.
> 
> Also.  Please re-think your women's draft.  Sasha has to be on Smackdown!


No matter what SD is still gonna be cooler.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> thoughts?


Rude/Steamboat was lit!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I hope Daniel Bryan complains on Talking Smack if AJ is poached.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

Cena/Brock at Extreme Rules is way too high on that list.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Brett vs Stone Cold at Wrestlemania is the most memorable match for me personally.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince is going to torpedo Smackdown by stealing AJ.  When Smackdown beat Raw in the ratings and was ultra competitive.  I'm sure Vince looked at AJ as the top star on the roster and it felt a little to him like TNA was beating Raw in the ratings.
> 
> Also.  Please re-think your women's draft.  Sasha has to be on Smackdown!



Styles is definitely going to Raw. Finally going to reach the big leagues. He deserves to be on the A Show. Roman will welcome Styles to the top of the company. Rollins has had a poor year, he will be going to Smackdown to rot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I think you are probably right.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

pat pat said:


> No matter what SD is still gonna be cooler.


SD isn't going to do it for me personally if Cena, Bray, Orton, and Ambrose are the top guys.

The women's division would still be good.  And they still have the Miz.  But they need better main event guys.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> SD isn't going to do it for me personally if Cena, Bray, Orton, and Ambrose are the top guys.
> 
> The women's division would still be good.  And they still have the Miz.  But they need better main event guys.


 yeah but they will send some guys to SD too right? Well if only a guy like Zayn go to smackdown we know he is gonna get a better booking and he could even become a top star. Bring zayn , or Owens or even Seth to SD.
I think the atmosphere on SD is better and also the writers. According to me, that's what makes the difference.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I like the current roster for SD.  I want them to add to that roster.  Strategically trade a few guys so that you can keep the feuds fresh.

I would trade Becky, Ziggler, and Ambrose to Raw for Rusev, Sasha, and Rollins.  And call up the Revival, Asuka, and Nakamura.  Rest of the SD roster in tact.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 25, 2017)

Please don't put AJ on Raw. He's the reason I watched Smackdown again, and Roman is just trash that he'd be jobbing to.

Roman and Stephanie are why I DON'T watch Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Stephanie is going to be slapping AJ soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't see him feuding with Roman.  They had those two excellent matches at Payback and Extreme Rules just last year.

I would like to see AJ against Balor, Owens, Rollins, Strowman, Joe, or Brock though.  And you would have Angle as the new Commissioner.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2017)

AJ vs Roman III is needed. It's going to be pretty funny when Styles goes to Raw though. All the guys who exclusively watch Tuesday Night Styles will instantly start calling Raw the better show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm hearing that Shaq/Show Mania match is dead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Trade Roman for AJ to balance things out. 

Orton, Wyatt and Roman can carry Smackdown while John is away. Not that it matters since I can cover for John as long as Vince permits it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Trade Roman for AJ to balance things out.
> 
> Orton, Wyatt and Roman can carry Smackdown while John is away. Not that it matters since I can cover for John as long as Vince permits it.


Keep Roman as far away from Bray and Orton as possible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm hearing that Shaq/Show Mania match is dead.



I'm hoping they don't go through with this match.  If anything put Show in the battle royal or have him and Strowman go at it in singles by giving the match more time to showcase Strowman at WM.  



WhatADrag said:


> The greatest series of all time are
> 1. Yu Yu Hakusho
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Monster
> ...



Good list.   Honestly I try not to have a list of what I consider the greatest of all time as my taste in anime tends to be all over the place and tends to be specific in the 80's/90's to early 00 series.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm hoping they don't go through with this match.  If anything put Show in the battle royal or have him and Strowman go at it in singles by giving the match more time to showcase Strowman at WM.



If WM is Show's final match then him 1v1 vs Strowman is the way to go.  Try to make a good big man match out of it and then have Show take the pin.  Once Strowman is out the back have Show do his final walk.  People will certainly show the Big Show respect as he leaves.  Strowman gets the torch passed to him as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Jericho will be gone soon.  I think that is a pretty big blow tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

God Movement said:


> AJ vs Roman III is needed. It's going to be pretty funny when Styles goes to Raw though. All the guys who exclusively watch Tuesday Night Styles will instantly start calling Raw the better show.



Or decide to do the opposite because the fans seems to do that really well with your baby gurl


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

"My name is Enzo Amore

A certified midGet who can't wrestle

and you can't fix that!

This right here.

Is Big Cass. He's 7 foot tall who can't spell.

and you can't teach that!

Badaboom lil jimmies in the room how u doin!?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow he runs really fast for a cripple just to setup that powerbomb


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> "My name is Enzo Amore
> 
> A certified midGet who can't wrestle
> 
> ...


That speech should constantly be mocked.  Dumb asf.

Speaking of mocked.  Have you guys noticed New Day?  Stop and think about their arc since they dropped the belts.   They were in this terrible feud with Titus O'Neil that lasted multiple weeks.  That ended and they immediately moved into this weird ice cream storyline.  Bo Dallas ripped up a hard copy of the plans.  Lana used an I-pad to get a digital copy of the plans.  Last week in their promo they talked about everything they are doing outside of wrestling.  They mention up up down down and urged us to subscribe.  I like that channel, but ffs.  It's really fucking bad guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The greatest series of all time are
> 1. Yu Yu Hakusho
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Monster
> ...



I have a different top 5 or 10 greatest anime of all time but i can't seem to remember all of them

Tenggen Toppa Guren Lagann
Yu Yu Hakusho
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Gundam 00
Hunter x Hunter
Jojo Bizarre Adventure
Monster
Durarararara
Soul Eater
Fate/Zero


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That speech should constantly be mocked.  Dumb asf.
> 
> Speaking of mocked.  Have you guys noticed New Day?  Stop and think about their arc since they dropped the belts.   They were in this terrible feud with Titus O'Neil that lasted multiple weeks.  That ended and they immediately moved into this weird ice cream storyline.  Bo Dallas ripped up a hard copy of the plans.  Lana used an I-pad to get a digital copy of the plans.  Last week in their promo they talked about everything they are doing outside of wrestling.  They mention up up down down and urged us to subscribe.  I like that channel, but ffs.  It's really fucking bad guys.




New Day lost all their credibility lol. They are contented with showing up everyweek doing comedy stints that no one gives a shit about. They even agreed to host WM since they cant even do a match 

Someone is bound to snap soon. 

And i hope its Big E. He deserves a single push. Kofi already had his chances.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

Thor + Rukia = dead thread.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

So here's the thing about anime.  If you are talking about the best anime of all time.. None of these Shonen Jump adaptations are in the discussion.  Filler, too lengthy, too many shonen elements.  There are just a lot of problems.

Eva, Cowboy Bebop, Steins Gate, Fate Zero, Code Geass S1.  And some of the Gundam shows are pretty damn good though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

I will pay thousands of dollars to see Enzo getting Carbon Footprint by Matt Morgan, Sheamus, Luke Harper, Kane and Undertaker simultaneously for two hours non stop


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thor + Rukia = dead thread.



Who's this Thor guy i keep hearing about in this thread? He sounds pretty famous.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

I would have screamed "Thank You Sheamus" on Monday night.

And I think that the WWE must be turning him heel.  Why did he act that way?  He was talking trash to a popular babyface after being carried to a win by Cass.  And this is the week after his terrible botch against Cesaro.  The WWE has to know that the crowd would want him to get his ass kicked in that scenario.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Who's this Thor guy i keep hearing about in this thread? He sounds pretty famous.


He's this Roman Reigns and John Cena fan who admires their work for years and hopes they stay on top of WWE for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

Mine is
Gintama
Legend of the Galactic Heroes
HxH
Hajime no Ippo
Yu Yu Hakusho dub
Trigun
Space Adventure Cobra
Golgo 13
Cowboy Bebop
Full Metal Panic



Rukia said:


> So here's the thing about anime.  If you are talking about the best anime of all time.. None of these Shonen Jump adaptations are in the discussion.  Filler, too lengthy, too many shonen elements.  There are just a lot of problems.
> 
> Eva, Cowboy Bebop, Steins Gate, Fate Zero, Code Geass S1.  And some of the Gundam shows are pretty damn good though.


Funny you say that when Gintama, YYH and HxH barely has any filler despite their length.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

Nobody a fan of Slam Dunk?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would have screamed "Thank You Sheamus" on Monday night.
> 
> And I think that the WWE must be turning him heel.  Why did he act that way?  He was talking trash to a popular babyface after being carried to a win by Cass.  And this is the week after his terrible botch against Cesaro.  The WWE has to know that the crowd would want him to get his ass kicked in that scenario.



You know what? I watch the part when Enzo got Brouged by Sheamus and put it on replay. Dat kick was a sight to behold and the way Enzo's face got disfigured in slowmo was glorious!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's this Roman Reigns and John Cena fan who admires their work for years and hopes they stay on top of WWE for a long time.



Sounds interesting. I should meet him sometime and have a drink. 



Oh i forgot to add Slamdunk. That was the shit. Sakuragi is better than most PED using tool in the NBA today 

But basketball is a gay sport unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody a fan of Slam Dunk?


Its in my top 20. Still better than Kukoro's Basket.

But if we're talking about sports anime, Ippo did it way better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds interesting. I should meet him sometime and have a drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He'd probably be joining you in his Cena pajamas and his Roman storybook


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its in my top 20. Still better than Kukoro's Basket.



That's why you're a bro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its in my top 20. Still better than Kukoro's Basket.
> 
> But if we're talking about sports anime, Ippo did it way better.


Kuroko was a decent show though.  Definitely better than expected.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He'd probably be joining you in his Cena pajamas and his Roman storybook



Hmm I'm entirely sure John is not into pajamas and bed time stories kind of thing. He doesn't have a kid you see. 

I actually watch John and Nikki go at it using my hidden camera in their room. John pull out, always. Nikki gets pissed off all the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That speech should constantly be mocked.  Dumb asf.
> 
> Speaking of mocked.  Have you guys noticed New Day?  Stop and think about their arc since they dropped the belts.   They were in this terrible feud with Titus O'Neil that lasted multiple weeks.  That ended and they immediately moved into this weird ice cream storyline.  Bo Dallas ripped up a hard copy of the plans.  Lana used an I-pad to get a digital copy of the plans.  Last week in their promo they talked about everything they are doing outside of wrestling.  They mention up up down down and urged us to subscribe.  I like that channel, but ffs.  It's really fucking bad guys.



Yeah sadly the New Day has hit a rut with their current story line dealing with ice cream, though I'm also guessing it's the company's shot a Punk for leaving.  In all honesty, I'm somewhat hoping for a break up of sorts.  Kofi and Woods can do fine as a tag team and Big E can rejoin the singles competition again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I have a different top 5 or 10 greatest anime of all time but i can't seem to remember all of them
> 
> Tenggen Toppa Guren Lagann
> *Yu Yu Hakusho
> ...


The WAD Jake Cena alliance might happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2017)

Vince is probably teasing for a Punk return and once Phil does return, he will bury New Day and drive their ice cream machine straight up their candy asses


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2017)

So guys lemme ask you something else.

What are your opinions about American Football?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mine is
> Gintama
> Legend of the Galactic Heroes
> HxH
> ...



This group series taste superior.


Honestly I need to do a full diagnostics on a top 20 of mine. I feel like Golgo 13 is on there. Crazy how there are so many chapters yet so few episodes made. I need to start reading. It hurts too because the anime was so perfect.

Legend of the Galactic Heroes is so fucking classic bro. I honestly need to rewatch this because I actually just rushed during this series and didn't actually pay attention to full detail. I feel like I missed so much little amazing details on character personalities, the story itself, and political shit.



Rukia said:


> So here's the thing about anime.  If you are talking about the best anime of all time.. None of these Shonen Jump adaptations are in the discussion.  Filler, too lengthy, too many shonen elements.  There are just a lot of problems.
> 
> Eva, Cowboy Bebop, Steins Gate, Fate Zero, Code Geass S1.  And some of the Gundam shows are pretty damn good though.




Actually there are a lot of Shonen Jump adaptations that deserve to be in the discussions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> So guys lemme ask you something else.
> 
> What are your opinions about American Football?



Heh, I came from a high school where that was gospel.  Hell I remember a teacher being called out during a pep rally for speaking ill of the quarterback.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I came from a high school where that was gospel.  Hell I remember a teacher being called out during a pep rally for speaking ill of the quarterback.



Hmmm. I see... 

Anymore thoughts, people?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Hmmm. I see...
> 
> Anymore thoughts, people?



Just so you know, this was back in 95-97.  Don't know if the culture has changed from then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

when we gonna post what we all look like?

We not that comfortable with each other yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2017)

What have you done??? The number one rule in any forums is that you do not share your irl pic


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

It's the No Fun League.  And the Commissioner is even worse than Mick Foley.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2017)

FUCK THE RULES NUGGA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Eva, Cowboy Bebop, Steins Gate, Fate Zero, Code Geass S1.  And some of the *Gundam* shows are pretty damn good though.



Hmm, this has me thinking on how many of the Gundam series were dubbed and shown and how many were not.  I know Right Stuf has the license to sell the series and I tend on getting the ones that I haven't seen yet.  Also will be definitely getting the ones that gave the moniker "Kill em all" to Tomino.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

Ffs.  I have been reading the results from Germany.  Sasha is still jobbing to Nia on the house show circuit?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2017)

I watched the Alexa Bliss my Daughter is a WWE Superstar video.  And I enjoyed it.  But I don't know why the WWE came out with it now.  This is the sort of video you make for a babyface, not a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## teddy (Feb 26, 2017)

that big boy spear


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2017)

Trips probably married her fast after seeing that.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2017)

Hottest drugged hoe. back then


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2017)

Really slow Fastlane build up huh guys?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2017)

i think i need to write a WWE fanfiction porn in the bath house. jake cena would be the main character and the story will be told in his perspective of being a wwe cameraman and then gets promoted to new heights


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just so you know, this was back in 95-97.  Don't know if the culture has changed from then.



I think football is also a gay sport. 

You see, every time i see those guards cross heads with the linebackers and tackle each other, its like dick jousting. Then you see them trying real hard to kiss each other but their helmets are in the way. Its a sad picture because those boys cant get what they badly need 

Then you got the quarterback waiting for the nugget while the half and fullback are penetrating him from behind. 

Then the receiver runs around trying to look for peace of mind while avoiding bulks of big men in heat. Then he gets mercilessly tackled and sometimes the opponent cheats and gropes his balls and slams him to the ground. Its borderline sexual harassment but it aint so if they both enjoy it amiryt?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

> proceeds to talk about how football is gay
> posts above that is how he would write porn about an alter ego based off another man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Hmm don't be jealous drag you will be making a cameo with alicia fucks


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

I love when Bret rants....

Need that podcast back...

LMAO Bret stay taking shots at HHH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Drew officially left TNA and is WWE bound.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I love when Bret rants....
> 
> Need that podcast back...
> 
> LMAO Bret stay taking shots at HHH.



Bret must have lost tons of brain cells after that head injury


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> when we gonna post what we all look like?
> 
> We not that comfortable with each other yet?


It could be cool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

pat pat said:


> It could be cool.


I already posted mine. Deleted it tho because no one else did it. Smh


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I already posted mine. Deleted it tho because no one else did it. Smh


Xddddddd


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

i already posted mine too. it's my avatar.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Last Raw before Fastlane.  Tonight is major.  Don't forget to tune in guys.


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Guys.  When you get a chance. Look for the clip of Dana running to the ring during the Charlotte/Bayley match.  Watch the entire run.  How come none of us talked about this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Beth Phoenix?? Wow that's like too early dont you think? Congrats to her anyways.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2017)

I assume Beth is the fuck you nomination to Chyna.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm surprised.  I guess I don't really know the female criteria for getting into the hall of fame.  Is Mickie in the hall of fame yet?  Without diving into the stats too much... It seems like Mickie would have the better resume.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised.  I guess I don't really know the female criteria for getting into the hall of fame.  Is Mickie in the hall of fame yet?  Without diving into the stats too much... It seems like Mickie would have the better resume.



Micky is still active, so they don't want to make her seem that old.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I assume Beth is the fuck you nomination to Chyna.



I don't know about that, this narrative seems more myth than fact based on this:



> In October of 2015, Angra says the WWE contacted him, offering to pay for Chyna's rehab. He pitched the idea to Anzaldo, making clear he would not film her time in a clinic. Anzaldo turned him down. "He said she would never go, which might have been true because she was very paranoid about the WWE," Angra says. "She thought they would kidnap her and put her in the woods, and she would never come back. I don't know if [Anzaldo] told her about [the offer from the WWE], but he basically told me there wasn't time on the schedule for it and they had to do [a filming of an episode of the reality TV show] _Botched_."
> 
> On _Botched_, Chyna underwent new procedures to correct plastic surgery errors made years earlier, and it was  that she would be part of the show's season three premiere. "It seems like they chose to do _Botched_ instead [of going to rehab]," Angra says. "There was 80 grand worth of plastic surgery which she really wanted and she got."





Rehab is expensive and they didn't have to offer. It goes to show that those people who supposedly resent her were still trying to help her.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Beth in before Chyna.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2017)

Beth was pretty good so I'm okay with this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Beth Phoenix finisher was the shit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Does anyone here think that Goldberg would win at Fastlane?

I don't want another Brock title reign tbh. I need Balor to reclaim his title ffs.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

It's obvious Goldberg is winning to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

The Universal Title Match at Payback will be Brock (c) vs AJ Styles.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

goldberg vs brock at WM doesn't have to be a title match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree.  But it will be.  The WWE wants the Universal title to have some historical prestige.  And they think it will look great that both Brock and Goldberg held the belt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But it will be.  The WWE wants the Universal title to have some historical prestige.  And they think it will look great that both Brock and Goldberg held the belt.



fucking vince still relying on part timers 

kevin owens is a fine champion and now that he's back to his usual self, he can destroy oldberg and shelf jericho at WM.

i want oldberg to lose. his entrance theme is fucking shit. they should change it back to his 2003 theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

TNA let Dixie go and yet management is still shit to where they lose the hardyz n drew.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Beth Phoenix finisher was the shit


The Fisherman suplex or the Glam Slam?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Bucks indicated they were going to be fighting the Hardy's.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> TNA let Dixie go and yet management is still shit to where they lose the hardyz n drew.



That's not really shitty management. Talent has different value to every promotion. The Hardyz are expensive and Jarrett is a cost slasher. Its actually probably better management for them to operate within their means as they look to turn a profit as opposed to marooning themselves with an expense that likely won't pay itself off. The Hardyz are not a needle mover for this TNA.

This is part of why I advocated for them coming back to WWE where they'll get a nostalgia run and put over younger guys. They'll make more money there contrary to the belief that dates on the indies will be comparable, they won't because the royalties the Hardyz will get from their iconic match library in WWE dwarfs whatever they'd make out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

New Japan is gonna make a run at Cole to keep him from WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not really shitty management. Talent has different value to every promotion. The Hardyz are expensive and Jarrett is a cost slasher. Its actually probably better management for them to operate within their means as they look to turn a profit as opposed to marooning themselves with an expense that likely won't pay itself off. The Hardyz are not a needle mover for this TNA.
> 
> This is part of why I advocated for them coming back to WWE where they'll get a nostalgia run and put over younger guys. They'll make more money there contrary to the belief that dates on the indies will be comparable, they won't because the royalties the Hardyz will get from their iconic match library in WWE dwarfs whatever they'd make out there.


It's shitty management because they are losing the guys people only gave a damn to tune in for.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE where they'll get a nostalgia run and put over younger guys. They'll make more money there contrary to the belief that dates on the indies will be comparable, they won't because the royalties the Hardyz will get from their iconic match library in WWE dwarfs whatever they'd make out there.



I find too often you give WWE far too much credit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find too often you give WWE far too much credit.


WAD and Soultaker know more about wrestling than I do.  They are both very knowledgeable.  But their refusal to ever criticize the WWE for anything definitely holds them back.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2017)

I mean the work-intensive schedule in particular is a disadvantage. If you compare the labor given to what they are paid, then yeah, the indies at this point in their career is definitely better. They don't have to work house shows, they can opt out of contracts when they wish, and make appearances where they wish along with having that creative freedom, WHICH DOES MEAN SOMETHING. It's not always about the bucks at least not solely, it's also about the labor put into it and what you're giving up for it. It's that collective assessment that talents determine on whether or not it's worth it.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2017)

Goldberg needs to win so he can replace the Universal title with the Big Gold Belt.

Wait is TNA losing the hardy's? That is literally the dumbest thing they can do, Broken Matt is the only reason TNA had any relevance at all last year. WWE is just going to snatch them up or they are going to thrive on the indy scene.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

The Hardy's need haircuts if they choose to come to the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Hardyz gonna come back and WWE gonna put the gimmick on a leash for two months until Matt and Jeff turn on one another where Matt falls off into irrelevant and they have Jeff become a spot monkey again to face Seth at SummerSlam.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm tuned in!


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Crowd dead as fuck. Shocking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG OLD BERG


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

No one likes you Bill!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Hmm, starting off Raw with Goldberg.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Wow you guys hate Goldberg?

It's as I said, we are in an era where the nerds are walking around slapping books out of the jocks hands.

Shocking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Goldberg gonna steal the belt from KO.

Rough start to the year for the iwc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not really shitty management. Talent has different value to every promotion. The Hardyz are expensive and Jarrett is a cost slasher. Its actually probably better management for them to operate within their means as they look to turn a profit as opposed to marooning themselves with an expense that likely won't pay itself off. The Hardyz are not a needle mover for this TNA.
> 
> This is part of why I advocated for them coming back to WWE where they'll get a nostalgia run and put over younger guys. They'll make more money there contrary to the belief that dates on the indies will be comparable, they won't because the royalties the Hardyz will get from their iconic match library in WWE dwarfs whatever they'd make out there.


Think NJPW will make a strong run at acquiring the Hardys?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Wow you guys hate Goldberg?
> 
> It's as I said, we are in an era where the nerds are walking around slapping books out of the jocks hands.
> 
> Shocking.


shut the hell up roman suck off.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> shut the hell up roman suck off.



I stand with Ramen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Oldberg goat on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2017)

WWE = TNA.

Both boring and stupid as shit.

Wrestling's gay as fuck.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Owens botching. Hmm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Bill in a good mool.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Owens calling Cena the "Face that Runs the Place"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE = TNA.
> 
> Both boring and stupid as shit.
> 
> Wrestling's gay as fuck.


shut the fuck up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

So Owens comes out with his rebuttal.   Damn Owens going in on those that have beaten Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Interesting that Owens used the word evolution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Owens is luke warm on the mic tonight, meh. But then again, so is GOATberg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol, Owens trolling the crowd.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

The Universal title still gets a rub if KO beats Oldberg

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

It won't happen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

That flavor of the month remark KO used to describe AJ.  I bet Vince fed him that line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> shut the fuck up


 

Sorry I was bored


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Well New Day out to sell what Vince wants them to sell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Let the ice cream shit go.  Ffs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

ugh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Just reveal that crap and put this ice cream story line to bed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

RAW IS A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

And the Shinning Stars get shit on.   Coping the crap that happen at the Oscars.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

This is worse than the Titus stuff.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> It's shitty management because they are losing the guys people only gave a damn to tune in for.



That's not what you think it is though. Since that first Final Deletion it's been diminishing returns. Total Nonstop Deletion did 100k less. Delete or Decay was nearly 100k less and was the 119th show of 150 in viewership.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I find too often you give WWE far too much credit.



Not really. I just shit on toilet material.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean the work-intensive schedule in particular is a disadvantage. If you compare the labor given to what they are paid, then yeah, the indies at this point in their career is definitely better. They don't have to work house shows, they can opt out of contracts when they wish, and make appearances where they wish along with having that creative freedom, WHICH DOES MEAN SOMETHING. It's not always about the bucks at least not solely, it's also about the labor put into it and what you're giving up for it. It's that collective assessment that talents determine on whether or not it's worth it.



The Hardyz are in a different bracket. They're in the 'you have to do Axess and make these appearances, but work X amount of house shows. It's not like the Dudleyz worked this crazy schedule when they came back. Bubba Ray worked 99 matches in 2016 and Matt Hardy worked 84 with Bubba's 99 not even being all WWE matches. They are guys who still receive royalties but at much less money, You get get to promote your stuff to a wider audience. So labor and schedule is not really the deterrent relative to the fact the downside guarantee is more money and the licensing is that much more especially for the Hardyz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> RAW IS A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT



This is Steph having her finger on the pulse of pop culture.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol, I remember a couple of months ago when they kept dropping Emma Stone's name.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Matt says he owns the gimmick.
TNA says they own the gimmick.'


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMDSJFKERNFGURJVDRNE
;
FUCK WRESTLIUNG


IM  GONNA BEAT MY MEAT

FUCK 

W
W
E

FUCK IG


IF U WATCH THIS SHIT UR A FUCKING LOSER


FUCK


IT


GO


TO 


PORN HUB


THIS IS CURING MY INSOMNIA


IM TIRED OF THIS DOO DOO OF A COMPANY 

FUCK WRESTLING IN GENERAL


FUCK IT ALL


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Enjoying Raw so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

So is Rusev back in the doghouse again or is this character assassination we are watching temporary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Think NJPW will make a strong run at acquiring the Hardys?



Actually you know something funny, I don't think the Hardyz would do it because of something Karl Anderson just said. I've said this about AJ a few times too.



> "It's a different kind of rough. Sometimes I'd be in Japan for six straight weeks, then I'd come home for nine days, then go back on the road for a month. It'd be cool to be home for nine days, but I'd be gone from the United States for a month and a half sometimes, almost two months. The WWE has been cool because I get to come home every single week. I'm home two or three days a week and I get to take my kids to the school bus and pick my kids up from school, and they get to see daddy weekly man. I get to be home a lot more. It's a grind because you're flying weekly and you're on the road four days a week, but no matter what I get to be home every week and it's - I'm used to the travel, it's what I do. It is what it is and it's okay."
> 
> 
> "It really is cool and people thought that it's busier with WWE, and don't get me wrong, it's a busy schedule, but when I would leave sometimes I knew I was gonna leave for six weeks. To go to Japan for a month or for six weeks, that's hard to tell your four year old son. Then he starts to cry and you have to wipe his tears away, and you get this feeling in your stomach that 'I'm not gonna see my kids for a month.' That's a long time, man. Every month after we go to LA, after we go to California, we go to Germany for a week; man I'm gonna be gone for nine or ten days. But man, nine or ten days is nothing compared to what I used to do, so I get to come home. And being home weekly is really cool man."


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually you know something funny, I don't think the Hardyz would do it because of something Karl Anderson just said. I've said this about AJ a few times too.


I think that with the Hardys gimmick, with Reby and Maxel being an integral part of it, they'd likely be there with Matt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Rusev should get on Jinder Mahal's PEDs. He'd get a decent push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I think that with the Hardys gimmick, with Reby and Maxel being an integral part of it, they'd likely be there with Matt.


fuck all that noise


the hardyz and tna beefing right now over who owns the broken gimmick

who giuveA FUCKING FLYING FUCK

FUCK 


WRESTLING


FUCK RUKIE
FUCK SOUL TAKER
FUCK THIOR

FUCK VIUNCE]=SD

[SD
FDOPJGVNBIKH'dtrg
[


4
V=-JRBGMIKETNJG3E


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

good night guys


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I think that with the Hardys gimmick, with Reby and Maxel being an integral part of it, they'd likely be there with Matt.



They're crazy enough. I don't know if Hardy really wants to work the New Japan style though? They're just generally a more hard hitting style. Maybe if they want to show they're serious about NJPW having a US base in California. That would explain them going for Adam Cole.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Reby is threatening to melt the TNA tag titles.

FUCK WRESTLING


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm really fucking gullible.

I actually thought Rusev was about to turn babyface and kick Mahal's ass.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Heh, Cass being the voice of reason.   And Enzo being spastic a usual.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Cesaro/Joe segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure what to think of that segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

And Steph with the verbal burial.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2017)

So, TNA pulling some corrupt, carny moves? Matt isn't on a written contract, at least not an exclusive one of which he has appeared with the broken gimmick. TNA has no rights to it, especially when one of the key facets of his contract was creative freedom.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

You're FIRED!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Mick is underground after that segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Heh, TNA has been hemorrhaging away it's name talent so I'm that that surprised that the Hardys are not resigning.  And it's not surprising that TNA is trying to keep the "Broken" gimmick since it did bring viewers to the company with those specials.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Tozawa is fucking hype


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, TNA has been hemorrhaging away it's name talent so I'm that that surprised that the Hardys are not resigning.  And it's not surprising that TNA is trying to keep the "Broken" gimmick since it did bring viewers to the company with those specials.



But it didn't. Final Deletion did. The specials are in line with their actual ratings. It got social media traction and YT hits but it didn't really do anything to add to TNA's profits. Which makes them wanting it even more ridiculous and unlikely.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Tozawa is fucking hype


HAH HA HA HA HAH @!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Like clockwork.  3 minute CW match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Charlotte needs to fire Dana.  Seriously.  She brings nothing to the table.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte needs to fire Dana.  Seriously.  She brings nothing to the table.


Sounds familiar


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> HAH HA HA HA HAH @!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He won?



Rukia said:


> Charlotte needs to fire Dana.  Seriously.  She brings nothing to the table.



Dana doesn't even fit Charlotte's gimmick and is just unnecessary. She should just go back to Emma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

They can't use the word bitch on TV anymore with this company.   Well at least we get a Joe/Cesaro match out of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

cesaro vs joe
yassssssssssssss


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

You all think that Strowman is an abuser in the sack? Look at Dana's face.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Bayley is going to win at Fastlane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Bayley not giving up the title actually really was out of character

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

charlotte made me get a thing for blondes


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Dana Brooke looking good. She's getting in shape for the Arnold Classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol Graves.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Keep Bayley off the mic though.  Yikes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Can we get on with the match before this turns into a grade school insult fest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Lol, talk about an upgrade.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Nia still gets like no crowd reaction though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Uh, so the Raw's women's division is consistent of just four talent as I see the same four going at it minus the blonde valet and the occasional jobbers fed to Nia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

SD division is much better.  It isn't even a discussion anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Nia vs Beth Phoenix please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

id eat sasha ass tbh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> id eat sasha ass tbh


You'd eat Nia's ass.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> SD division is much better.  It isn't even a discussion anymore.


im 50/50.

Even though the SD are used better they haven't put on a match close to the raw ones.
For some reason charlotte, sasha, and bayley just seem big time despite shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Ffs, that attempted double team on Nia looked horrid and I don't think Dana would have made that look any better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Are they purposefully trying not to film Charlotte's cut


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Dana left for medical treatment?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Charlotte gets busted open a lot tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> You'd eat Nia's ass.



chill


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

crine


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 27, 2017)

Raw Women going to get 50/50'd until Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't know what to make of that result.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

LOLOLOLO


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Foley is sooo done with Strowman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

The fuck, Strowman threatening to throw a tirade if Roman doesn't sign a contract.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

RAW SO TRASH I FORGOT THIS A GO HOME SHOW TO A PPV


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

PUT YO HANDS IN THE AIRRRRR

PUT YO HANDS IN THE AIRRRRR

PUT YO HANDS IN THE AIR

IF RAW GAVE YOU AIDS

PUT YOUR HANDS IN THE AIR 

IF RAW GAVE YOU AIDS

IM NOT AFRAID TO SAY

RAW GAVE ME AIDS


FUCK RAW

FUCK 

RAW


RAW 

GAVE ME '

AIDS


FUCK RAW


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

crowd is terribly quiet.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> id eat sasha ass tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Enzo seems like he is trying hard to be annoying the last couple of weeks.  It definitely feels like a heel turn to me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Cass is a chump to immediately be distracted by Anderson.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

They are teasing the Enzo & Cass Break Up

also

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

So the Club keeps the belts going from this match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

holy shit wwe champs lose like its nothing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Proof that Dana could be more popular.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2017)

So how's Raw guys?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So how's Raw guys?


Grab a pistol and shot us all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Grab a pistol and shot us all




Surely it can't be that horrid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Well Titus out to collect a paycheck for tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So how's Raw guys?


Bleh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

And after some offense to give us hope on Titus, there comes the boot to knock it all away.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Vince: "This is for Lalaland"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Sheamus starting to get a couple of cheers tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

aw shit seth time


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

imagine having a roman/strowman contract signing close the show.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

That was a babyface promo from HHH.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Crowd still dead. Only Roman can wake these guys up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Is Seth finally going to admit that he was wrong to align with HHH?

Six months late on this babyface promo.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Did these motherfuckers chant CM Punk?

Seth's face run bombed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Heh, random "CM Punk" chants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

That CM Punk chant was wrong as hell.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Triple H can't decide on his fucking music can he. Changing week after week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

The crowd reacting in a positive manner to HHH.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm back to thinking this injury could be a work.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

This crowd sucks


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

HGH


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> This crowd sucks


It's been a boring show.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Dummy, Yeah!!


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

HHH is saving the show


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> HHH is saving the show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Beat him down Joe.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Its gonna be a "Unsanctioned" Street Fight Match ala HBK vs HHH circa SummerSlam 2002


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Did these motherfuckers chant CM Punk?
> 
> Seth's face run bombed.



TBF, WWE botched his turn when he was getting monster pops against BABYGURL and refused to turn Rollins then and there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

For fucks sake, Hanna-Barbera quite fucking you legacy over with these cross overs with the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Extreme Rules is in Baltimore and is a Raw brand exclusive, huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Well that was an interesting filler match.    Now pardon me as I go off to play in traffic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

when mr robot coming back


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought Emma was back guys.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Aries with the AA Dick Joke


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> TBF, WWE botched his turn when he was getting monster pops against BABYGURL and refused to turn Rollins then and there.



Yep. Also put respeck on Reigns name.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Is Joe/Sami official yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Using a MOTU reference.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

It's 3:30 where I am. I've stayed up just for Braun and Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

7:30 pm here.  I'm exhausted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Very nice of Beth getting in.  Sadly we never got the Beth/Kong match I was wanting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's 3:30 where I am. I've stayed up just for Braun and Roman.


no wonder why u on roman dick

u be so sleepy not fully using ur brain

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Can't even get Beth/Nia


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Yep. Also put respeck on Reigns name.



I put it in all caps.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

BITCH WE ALREADY SAW THAT MATCH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasha looking cute asf.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

JOEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

@SoulTaker Stephanie has been a terror tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Drag.  Have fun at Raw next week dude.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Are Beth and Edge the first married couple in the HoF?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Logan is going to be fucking awesome guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hey Drag.  Have fun at Raw next week dude.


Im not going to Raw Im going to SD next week.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Still no MuscleBuster?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Enjoying this match a lot just wished they didn't have Cesaro play with a handicap.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Samoa Joe brings that RAW feeling back to RAW.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> Still no MuscleBuster?


PPV only dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Disappointed that Cesaro just loses like a chump.  I get it.  But I don't like it.  Just cements that the WWE views him as a midcarder.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Disappointed that Cesaro just loses like a chump.  I get it.  But I don't like it.  Just cements that the WWE views him as a midcarder.



Why are people still surprised?

Vince himself said he doesn't what to do with Cesaro.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Foley is going to get power slammed.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Poor Mick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

So Foley having enough of being disrespected.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

Roman legit hopped over the steps


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2017)

WHO WAS THAT LMAOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Weird crowd tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Roman v Strowman best program.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2017)

Roman cracked his sternum.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Good thing Roman wears body armor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2017)

Well they are really trying to make both men look like monsters.


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2017)

How is he "hurt" with a "bulletproof" vest


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Legend said:


> How is he "hurt" with a "bulletproof" vest


Please Strowman.  Take his vest off on Sunday.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 27, 2017)

Strowman wins with interference from Taker just as Roman is about to beat him.

But again, great segment. They're booking Roman the way he should be as long as he is in the face role.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

Sheamus is starting to get some cheers.  Hitting that kick on annoying characters in consecutive weeks, is wwe trying to turn him?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm going to miss SD tomorrow night.  I'm going to a Ghost in the Shell IMAX event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 27, 2017)

Missed RAW again (because of work, will also miss SD tomorrow because of work  )
Show seemed pretty decent this week. I'll probably watch one of those condensed 20 minute "highlight" video on YouTube later.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Does Green Bay hate pro wrestling?  They are a tiny city and they got to host Monday Night Raw.  They got Goldberg.  They got Seth Rollins.  They got HHH.  They got some stuff other cities aren't getting!  But they were absolutely dead and disinterested.  That CM Punk chant in particular was a disaster.  And I wonder if the WWE blames the Rock a little for making him a footnote last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Sasha is one of the few WWE stars that I follow.  She posts a decent amount of nonsense.  But occasionally posts some gold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't follow any of the wrestlers. But I love looking up tweets from guys like KO and AJ from time to time.
I love checking wrestlers instagrams.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

Some are great follows


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Why are they selling a dvd of the raw after mania?
Literally nothing is worth watching besides the Cesaro return/main event AJ won.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are they selling a dvd of the raw after mania?
> Literally nothing is worth watching besides the Cesaro return/main event AJ won.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Does Green Bay hate pro wrestling?  They are a tiny city and they got to host Monday Night Raw.  They got Goldberg.  They got Seth Rollins.  They got HHH.  They got some stuff other cities aren't getting!  But they were absolutely dead and disinterested.  That CM Punk chant in particular was a disaster.  And I wonder if the WWE blames the Rock a little for making him a footnote last week.



Don't know what you were watching but Raw this week was a whole lot of talking and BS.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

Just saw the short clips for raw on youtube. Looked like an OK episode. So Rollins was talking shit to HHH and Joe didn't bother to attack him from behind?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Missed Raw last night, so what happened?? Will Rollins main event WM??


Fatt and Jeff Hardy should stay away from WWE. If they won't get any creative freedom on their contracts then its not worth it. They will be buried like the Dudley Boyz its fucking sad. 

They're already swimming in money so they don't need that extra cash by doing a full schedule and given a stupid gimmick and job to the likes of Bo Dallas.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't know what you were watching but Raw this week was a whole lot of talking and BS.


If you are a city that is lucky to host.  You just have to find a way to be a hot crowd.  No matter what the WWE gives you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Hardys were/are in Pittsburgh getting their physicals


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hardys were/are in Pittsburgh getting their physicals





Sorry that shit is just fucking hilarious. They're FAs for like a fucking day and already taking physicals for WWE? The indies are just fine with all of this talent getting hoarded. Oh man that grind it out schedule right 

Hardyz even agreed to drop the titles but TNA didn't want them to even show up if they were going to just be in a different promotion while the episodes were airing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

For a RAW only show.  Fastlane has a pretty damn good card.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

And yeah.  The Hardys are not taking physicals with the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sorry that shit is just fucking hilarious. They're FAs for like a fucking day and already taking physicals for WWE? The indies are just fine with all of this talent getting hoarded. Oh man that grind it out schedule right
> 
> Hardyz even agreed to drop the titles but TNA didn't want them to even show up if they were going to just be in a different promotion while the episodes were airing.


Its weird how petty I think TNA n roh have been petty. But then I realize wwe is like this all the time I'm just used to them doing it and not used to non wwe programs doing this because we use these as scapegoats while we shit on wwe by saying "this organization would do this."

I heard yesterday TNA and Matt were arguing over who owned the gimmick so I wonder if that plays in any way of preventing Matt using the gimmick.


I wonder if the physical soooooo early means  they might do something or mania or the night after.


I'm excited.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And yeah.  The Hardys are not taking physicals with the WWE.


Well I don't know what to tell you. Because they are.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If you are a city that is lucky to host.  You just have to find a way to be a hot crowd.  No matter what the WWE gives you.



Or how about if something is good I'll pop for it.

If Vince is feeding you dogshit, people don't have to like it.

If something sucks then it sucks.

Stop being a WWE mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Or how about if something is good I'll pop for it.
> 
> If Vince is feeding you dogshit, people don't have to like it.
> 
> ...




I mean cm punking Seth Rollins was trash.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean cm punking Seth Rollins was trash.


That was the worst.  I just don't see that as being very constructive.  Why are you even in the crowd if you don't like the product?  That was arguably one of the best segments of the night and the crowd hijacked it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its weird how petty I think TNA n roh have been petty. But then I realize wwe is like this all the time I'm just used to them doing it and not used to non wwe programs doing this because we use these as scapegoats while we shit on wwe by saying "this organization would do this."
> 
> I heard yesterday TNA and Matt were arguing over who owned the gimmick so I wonder if that plays in any way of preventing Matt using the gimmick.
> 
> ...



Which is why Rukia and Seto Kaiba were full of shit yesterday trying to backdoor their way into calling us WWE apologists. I don't know what they're judging WWE against but it often times is not them rating it against that of other wrestling promotions or even other products in similar markets.

I saw that but you were reacting to Reby's tweets from like 12 in the afternoon, 8 hours later. I don't think TNA has much of a case because they don't have the same contract structure as WWE and any good lawyer would show that TNA would suffer no damages from the Broken Hardy name leaving but that the Hardys as a family would since it's their source of income. If it did go to court it'd be an embarrassing loss for TNA as their contracts are way more lax than WWE and they don't own IP for Matt's stuff. Hell they don't want to go down that rabbit hole because Matt can use the fact they shot Final Deletion on his property as a cost cutting measure which would be an extenuating circumstance worthy of benefit.

Night after most likely. WWE is really bad at making modifications to Mania cards. It's like Vince thinks it's a sign of weakness to give fans what they want at his biggest show. 




The Juice Man said:


> Or how about if something is good I'll pop for it.
> 
> If Vince is feeding you dogshit, people don't have to like it.
> 
> ...



Rukia is a troll whose barely a mark. You seem to drop in for all of the bad stuff and are never around for anything good to the point where it looks like you do it on purpose. Why not pal around here for a Smackdown or 2 and you know actually see where the concentration of quality content is.



Rukia said:


> That was the worst.  I just don't see that as being very constructive.  Why are you even in the crowd if you don't like the product?  That was arguably one of the best segments of the night and the crowd hijacked it.



But how else will Greenbay get the company back for botching a return angle that started 8 months ago?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Or how about if something is good I'll pop for it.
> 
> If Vince is feeding you dogshit, people don't have to like it.
> 
> ...


In my opinion Green Bay deserves to be demoted to the house show circuit.  Popping for Goldberg.  Chanting for CM Punk.  Last night they were exposed as a city stuck in the past.  And they need to deliver on the house show circuit before they get more television imo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I get a pass for life for hyping up John Wick 2.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Or how about if something is good I'll pop for it.
> 
> If Vince is feeding you dogshit, people don't have to like it.
> 
> ...



But if you think Vince is producing shit over and over why bother spending money on tickets to watch Raw/Smackdown/PPV/Houseshows?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They both have their days. I actually think Thor is way better when he talks about other wrestling promotions and Rukia can be fun when he's not spreading ignorance like he's patient zero for some sort of brain eating virus.


Hopefully this roh shit ends soon I'm ready for guys to come over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> But if you think Vince is producing shit over and over why bother spending money on tickets to watch Raw/Smackdown/PPV/Houseshows?



Who says I am?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully this roh shit ends soon I'm ready for guys to come over.



It won't, not as long as BOAT GOAT Delirious is the guy in charge over there. Everyone from refs, to production, to office people say that the environment there is so toxic because of this dumb ass that it's a miserable place to work now. I don't think the SBG gives enough fucks to throw him out unless they get an even stronger backlash.

And NJPW is looming too. This shit is going to get messier and messier as we head toward the summer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Tomoshiiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega confirmed for NJ Cup.

Suzuki/Shibata 




*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Tomoaki Honma vs. Tanga Roa
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Toru Yano  vs. Tama Tonga
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Michael Elgin vs. Bad Luck Fale
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. EVIL
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Juice Robinson vs. Yujiro Takahashi
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: YOSHI-HASHI vs. SANADA
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Katsuyori Shibata vs. Minoru Suzuki
*New Japan Cup 1st Round*: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Kenny Omega
This is a pretty dope tournament. Omega is clearly the favorite to win it and go on to challenge Okada at the Dominion or Sakura Genesis PPVs to come to the states as champion and do promo for NJPW America.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It won't, not as long as BOAT GOAT Delirious is the guy in charge over there. Everyone from refs, to production, to office people say that the environment there is so toxic because of this dumb ass that it's a miserable place to work now. I don't think the SBG gives enough fucks to throw him out unless they get an even stronger backlash.
> 
> And NJPW is looming too. This shit is going to get messier and messier as we head toward the summer.


Yup heard NJPW wants to get out of their deal because basically only roh is benefiting at this point.

They also want to sign guys like Cole full time. Plus I already heard Cody is basically is used the same way.

Crazy.. I finished Daniel Bryan book last week. He was basically the guy who made roh. Seems like a major direction from then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Tomoshiiro Ishii vs Kenny Omega confirmed for NJ Cup.
> 
> Suzuki/Shibata
> 
> ...


Suzuki vs. Tanahashi or Omega vs. Elgin for the finals. 

Tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yup heard NJPW wants to get out of their deal because basically only roh is benefiting at this point.
> 
> They also want to sign guys like Cole full time. Plus I already heard Cody is basically is used the same way.
> 
> Crazy.. I finished Daniel Bryan book last week. He was basically the guy who made roh. Seems like a major direction from then.



Another really hilarious trope you never hear people complain about is how NJPW would basically go in and make mockeries of ROH's guys on some NWO v WCW type shit. 

Cody is in the midst of working the Chris Hero schedule.

DB is like a Rock or Austin level in ROH lore.



WhatADrag said:


> Suzuki vs. Tanahashi or Omega vs. Elgin for the finals.
> 
> Tbh.



Omega/Tanahashi or Omega/Elgin

Just don't see anyway where they don't put Omega in that final. I actually think they'll put him clean over Tanahashi looking at the brackets in order to put more heat on Kenny for Godkada. One of the podcast hosts I listen to thinks Shibata is going to win the G1 this year and has been calling it since 2015 that he'd win in 2017, so it makes sense to lose here to win later.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

i thought minoru suzuki will challenge okada for the title next??

suzuki fucking schooled okada like a small child during that tag match i saw a couple weeks ago. its funny as hell 

okada looked helpless rofl.

also, i would like to see ospreay murder shibata.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i thought minoru suzuki will challenge okada for the title next??
> 
> suzuki fucking schooled okada like a small child. its funny as hell
> 
> ...



Those matches already happened. Suzuki/Okada happened in New Beginnings Sapporo. You might like that match but it wasn't really in my wheelhouse. Big Dave gave it a 4.75. 

New Beginnings Osaka is Ospreay/Shibata, Kamaitachi aka Hiromu Takahashi/Dragon Lee, and Naito/Elgin III

I think all of those matches have a 4 star floor and Meltzer gave Naito/Elgin III a 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i thought minoru suzuki will challenge okada for the title next??
> 
> suzuki fucking schooled okada like a small child during that tag match i saw a couple weeks ago. its funny as hell
> 
> ...


The match already happened dummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Another really hilarious trope you never hear people complain about is how NJPW would basically go in and make mockeries of ROH's guys on some NWO v WCW type shit.
> 
> Cody is in the midst of working the Chris Hero schedule.
> 
> ...


Bro tanahashi vs omega would be soooooo fuckijt fire. Fuckkkkkkkk


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Those matches already happened. Suzuki/Okada happened in New Beginnings Sapporo. You might like that match but it wasn't really in my wheelhouse. Big Dave gave it a 4.75.
> 
> New Beginnings Osaka is Ospreay/Shibata, Kamaitachi aka Hiromu Takahashi/Dragon Lee, and Naito/Elgin III
> 
> I think all of those matches have a 4 star floor and Meltzer gave Naito/Elgin III a 5.



wtf??? really? shit, i need to watch those. 

did ospreay murder shibata? that cocky japanese friend should have it coming


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> wtf??? really? shit, i need to watch those.
> 
> did ospreay murder shibata? that cocky japanese friend should have it coming



I'm pretty biased with Ospreay/Shibata but Ospreay got some really good offense. None of that he's a JR so he can't hang bullshit, they went at it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro tanahashi vs omega would be soooooo fuckijt fire. Fuckkkkkkkk



They were supposed to have a ladder match last year but Tanahashi got hurt and decided to shut it down for the G1.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Which is why Rukia and Seto Kaiba were full of shit yesterday trying to backdoor their way into calling us WWE apologists. I don't know what they're judging WWE against but it often times is not them rating it against that of other wrestling promotions or even other products in similar markets.



I mean, you are, way too often. I stand by that. All you're just trying to do here is justify it.  You just think in simplistic dichotomies, because I think that doesn't mean automatically mean I have a positive opinion of any other promotion, though I may think their in-ring product is better, and the creative flexibility of their talent greater than what WWE these days allows.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Who says I am?



Didn't mean you as in the person but as a group of people.  Questioning the whole "Vince produces shit expect to be shit on." comment countering with "If these people know Vince produces shit, why bother wasting their money and instead just leave the stadium empty.  Leaving a bigger message."


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

vince mcmahon forced people to have kane masturbate on cam with his 3ft long dick in see no evil movie. fortunately, it was scrapped at the last minute 

vince needs rehab.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

No excusing the crowd cm punking Rollins. He didn't deserve that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean, you are, way too often. I stand by that. All you're just trying to do here is justify it.  You just think in simplistic dichotomies, because I think that doesn't mean automatically mean I have a positive opinion of any other promotion, though I may think their in-ring product is better, and the creative flexibility of their talent greater than what WWE these days allows.



You're free to think so but you'd be wrong but as someone who latches onto narratives as opposed to facts that's to be expected. 

I criticize things that don't make sense at all or are just bad as opposed to complaining about the same shit over and over again on a weekly loop because I judge this company against other companies and I look around at the entire television landscape as it relates to live programming. I've lobbed criticisms about this company all over the place so there's not really much to justify here. I'm here for the wrestling and business behind it more than I am to bitch about how WWE won't stop the Roman Reigns vanity project.

Now if you don't think there is a promotion worthy of a positive opinion then you're just being a joyless fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> No excusing the crowd cm punking Rollins. He didn't deserve that.


Green Bay was a noticeably bad crowd.  The worst I have seen on Raw or Smackdown in a while.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

"but we never seen you criticize WWE at all ST" -Seto Kaiba


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Green Bay was a noticeably bad crowd.  The worst I have seen on Raw or Smackdown in a while.



green bay has the worst people, food and gay ass sports teams


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

SD has a pretty packed show to the point where I hope this is the actual show. 

WWE is focusing on the following points in their SmackDown preview for tonight:

* AJ Styles to battle Luke Harper for the right to face Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania

* What will happen when John Cena comes to "Miz TV" tonight?

* Becky Lynch to battle Mickie James in a Two of Three Falls Match

* Will Apollo Crews get retribution on Dolph Ziggler in Chairs Match?

I'm hoping we get 15 minutes of Crews/Ziggler, 20 minutes for 2/3 falls, and 25 minutes for AJ/Harper. So an hour of wrestling, 20 minutes of commercials, then the other 40 minutes can be segments/shilling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

John will cut a promo about being 16 times better than the Miz


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> "but we never seen you criticize WWE at all ST" -Seto Kaiba



That's not true though 



Jake CENA said:


> John will cut a promo about being 16 times better than the Miz



I was thinking he'd call his manhood into question, talk about Miz's balls being in Maryse' purse, but I think we're getting the version of Cena that buries everything.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

hmm, John told me earlier that he will reveal his sex life to Miz and that Nikki is a replaceable woman



i want to see Broken Matt having fake seizures after receiving a meltzer driver


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

No opinion on the show.

Cena needs to wrestle though and hit someone with a code red.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i want to see Broken Matt having fake seizures after receiving a meltzer driver



Needs Joey Styles in the background screaming OH MY GODDDDD!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Needs Joey Styles in the background screaming OH MY GODDDDD!!!!



or jim ross. BAH GAWD KING, MATT IS NOW BROKEN IN HALF!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Instead you would get Otunga saying something with no emotion.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> SD has a pretty packed show to the point where I hope this is the actual show.
> 
> WWE is focusing on the following points in their SmackDown preview for tonight:
> 
> ...


Wow didn't know all this was going on Smackdown tonight. Everyone should tune in.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Instead you would get Otunga saying something with no emotion.



sometimes i wonder how did otunga managed to be a commentator. i thought he was a lawyer?? is he having a hard time getting clients? lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You're free to think so but you'd be wrong but as someone who latches onto narratives as opposed to facts that's to be expected.
> 
> I criticize things that don't make sense at all or are just bad as opposed to complaining about the same shit over and over again on a weekly loop because I judge this company against other companies and I look around at the entire television landscape as it relates to live programming. I've lobbed criticisms about this company all over the place so there's not really much to justify here. I'm here for the wrestling and business behind it more than I am to bitch about how WWE won't stop the Roman Reigns vanity project.
> 
> Now if you don't think there is a promotion worthy of a positive opinion then you're just being a joyless fuck.



You just tried to latch onto one today and yesterday, and everytime treatment of WWE talent comes up. Don't project.

Yes, because you're the only one who follows other promotions and you're the only one that compares them, right? Get over yourself.

Oh, how dare people criticize a central aspect of the biggest product in the industry right? Not like that just based on scale would get more discussion? No...look that's just going to happen more often than not. I don't even watch Raw anymore, b/c I just got tired of it myself. Yet I don't fault others for doing so.

That's not what I said but there you go again with those simplistic, false dichotomies.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

When does the NJPW Cup Start? When can we watch it?

Hardy's will arrive soon


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I predict that the crowd will be dead when Apollo Crews comes out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> "but we never seen you criticize WWE at all ST" -Seto Kaiba



Incorrect. Why are things so hard to grasp for some people? He can criticize WWE on occasion, that's not mutually exclusive to the idea that he can be far too apologetic many times as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I have seen it a few times.  ST and Drag team up and attempt to destroy people that criticize WWE around here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Incorrect. Why are things so hard to grasp for some people? He can criticize WWE on occasion, that's not mutually exclusive to the idea that he can be far too apologetic many times as well.



because it creates something to talk about i assume. i'm not sure if ST is really serious sometimes, i get the feeling that he's fucking with us too especially when he defends roman reigns and says that it's not his fault and is just trying to keep his job.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have seen it a few times.  ST and Drag team up and attempt to destroy people that criticize WWE around here.



i noticed that too. drag always screams ST for help when he's getting buried


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> No excusing the crowd cm punking Rollins. He didn't deserve that.



Can't say I have any sympathy for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You just tried to latch onto one today and yesterday, and everytime treatment of WWE talent comes up. Don't project.
> 
> Yes, because you're the only one who follows other promotions and you're the only one that compares them, right? Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



That's a reach dude. Let's back it up a little bit. You've made claims in the past which have been rebutted with actual numbers. Those claims based off of popular narratives without actually looking into those claims.

Case in point being the Bret Hart stuff, the WWE schedule, or the amount of bookings they'd call for versus what these other companies will. So really walk this back and think about it, how is it that you who is literally listening to a narrative then parroting it not the one latching onto it when I've got actual facts and numbers to support my side? It's pretty clear whose actually projecting.

I'm not the only one but having spent enough time in this thread I'm probably the guy who keeps up with the most promotions. That's not really a case of being under that's just the way it is.

This thing here about the criticism is just laughable. No, I just don't like shit criticism or faulty criticism. It's not constructive and leads to flawed conversations. There's a rhyme and reason for a lot of the shit WWE does and stuff that makes no sense what so ever. The latter is what people should be up in arms about.

If that's not what you said then say what you mean and take a position that's actually worthwhile to a discussion as opposed to being cryptic because this:



Seto Kaiba said:


> You just think in simplistic dichotomies, because I think that doesn't mean automatically mean I have a positive opinion of any other promotion, though I may think their in-ring product is better, and the creative flexibility of their talent greater than what WWE these days allows.



This is hedging. Well "that doesn't mean automatically mean I have a positive opinion of any other promotion", what's the point of even saying that? Either you're capable of having a positive opinion about other promotions and their product or you're not. And if you're going to say well I like this in-ring better that's fine, that's not the point, the point is that between the bells this company is right up there with any other promotion.



Jake CENA said:


> because it creates something to talk about i assume. i'm not sure if ST is really serious sometimes, i get the feeling that he's fucking with us too especially when he defends roman reigns and says that it's not his fault and is just trying to keep his job.



Tbf if God Movement is the Roman fanboy and your the hater I'm definitely the middle ground.



Rukia said:


> I have seen it a few times.  ST and Drag team up and attempt to destroy people that criticize WWE around here.



Rukia stahp. I destroy you because you say some of the most myopic shit ever instead of staying in your lane. You act like you've followed some of these guys for years when you're hopping on bandwagons. I'm not saying don't have fun or root for people, I'm just saying don't be a poser.

That said I've seen 2 other people in here give you shit for this sort of thing over the past 2 weeks. It's not just Drag and I.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

i hate this thing about roman being shoved down our throats by vince. i couldn't help it that roman is also a terrible wrestler and can't work the mic as well which really doesn't help him at all. god movement is not a real fan, he only acts like one to troll and have fun.

anyway...



> Per PWINSIDER:
> 
> will be returning to WWE television on a regular basis starting on the Raw after Wrestlemania 33 an will likely be replacing Mick Foley as Raw General Manager.



dammit, kurt angle should be a fighting manager, or else..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Roman actually got cheered and the crowd was behind him last night.  Just another example of how behind the times that Green Bay crowd was.  They were acting like Roman was still in the Shield.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman actually got cheered and the crowd was behind him last night.  Just another example of how behind the times that Green Bay crowd was.  They were acting like Roman was still in the Shield.



green bay crowd deserves a year long impact wrestling house shows with shitty seats and warm beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a reach dude. Let's back it up a little bit. You've made claims in the past which have been rebutted with actual numbers. Those claims based off of popular narratives without actually looking into those claims.
> 
> Case in point being the Bret Hart stuff, the WWE schedule, or the amount of bookings they'd call for versus what these other companies will.



You rebutted none of this. 



> So really walk this back and think about it, how is it that you who is literally listening to a narrative then parroting it not the one latching onto it when I've got actual facts and numbers to support my side? It's pretty clear whose actually projecting.



Yeah...you. You too often paint a rosy picture of WWE even despite the facts which I use about their employment schedules in particular. You latch onto a narrative but have somehow convinced yourself you're the only one with the facts here. Like on the Bret Hart matter, I think I made it pretty clear to you all the mitigating factors that went into the downturn of business in that era, and basic fundamentals of the business that were neglected at that time that hurt Bret's legitimacy as a top guy yet you ignored all that. 



> I'm not the only one but having spent enough time in this thread I'm probably the guy who keeps up with the most promotions. That's not really a case of being under that's just the way it is.



You should remember that following multiple promotions means only that. 



> This thing here about the criticism is just laughable. No, I just don't like shit criticism or faulty criticism. It's not constructive and leads to flawed conversations. There's a rhyme and reason for a lot of the shit WWE does and stuff that makes no sense what so ever. The latter is what people should be up in arms about.



See, this is my problem. Your idea of "shit" criticism seems to get really broad when it comes to the WWE in particular. People can make perfectly valid criticisms and you're on their case about it. You are not the arbiter of what's constructive criticism and constructive conversation, but it's clear enough you've posited yourself as such. 

There is a rhyme and reason as to why WWE does some things yes, that does NOT mean that they are above reproach. Sometimes it's the unexplainable that can work for the best, as this business, like any other does operate on the chaotic concept of chance. Many times it's clear why a promotion failed or why a certain venture failed or was headed into failure as well, even if it was clear the actions were planned or calculated. All it does is provide a clearer explanation for that, but it does not mean one or the other is more valid to criticize.



> If that's not what you said then say what you mean and take a position that's actually worthwhile to a discussion as opposed to being cryptic because this:



It's only cryptic if you apply false absolutes as you have.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Can't say I have any sympathy for him.


A little harsh aren't we?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

@God Movement is Seth the least over of the three Shield members right now?


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @God Movement is Seth the least over of the three Shield members right now?



As a face? 2nd most over. Dean Ambrose is the most over. Roman is the least over.

As a face, meaning REACTIONS mind you. Seth isn't as popular as Roman overall.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Not as a babyface.  I'm talking about crowd interest.

A mix of boos and cheers isn't a terrible reaction to me.  Indifference is what can kill a guy.

And right now I think the WWE universe cares more about Roman and Dean than they do about Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I told you guys this a month ago.  I cringe every time I see Seth.  He has channel changing heat with me.

But even I thought the Punk chant was too much.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not as a babyface.  I'm talking about crowd interest.
> 
> A mix of boos and cheers isn't a terrible reaction to me.  Indifference is what can kill a guy.
> 
> And right now I think the WWE universe cares more about Roman and Dean than they do about Seth.



Roman's reactions boos + cheers combined are louder than Seth's if that's what you're asking. So:

1) Roman
2) Dean
3) Seth



[S-A-F] said:


> For what its worth I actually like Reigns. His feud with Strauman is lit.



It's going to be great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys this a month ago.  I cringe every time I see Seth.  He has channel changing heat with me.
> 
> But even I thought the Punk chant was too much.


Hate when people overuse the word cringe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Did the dub for G Gundam make you cringe?  For the most part dubbed anime just doesn't work.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 28, 2017)

Who would have thought Reigns-Strowman feud would be lit AF though? Both men doing good work. Actually like Reigns when WWE isn't being obnoxious with his booking (the nonsense with The Club being ignored for the time being). Would be surprised AF if Reigns doesn't go over at Fastlane but I'd like a finish where both men come up on top. Maybe some Taker shenanigans to set up Reigns's eventual Mania match with him?
Either Reigns-Strowman or Joe-Zayn will be MOTN.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow didn't know all this was going on Smackdown tonight. Everyone should tune in.


Major fap session tonight


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah...you. You too often paint a rosy picture of WWE even despite the facts which I use about their employment schedules in particular. You latch onto a narrative but have somehow convinced yourself you're the only one with the facts here. Like on the Bret Hart matter, I think I made it pretty clear to you all the mitigating factors that went into the downturn of business in that era, and basic fundamentals of the business that were neglected at that time that hurt Bret's legitimacy as a top guy yet you ignored all that.



You said Bret had a terrible run and lost to all these guys he didn't actually lose to when he had . I mean holy fuck your complaining 39 year old Hulk Hogan didn't put over young up and coming 35 yo Bret Hart because beating the only 10+time title holder at the time in Flair doesn't matter. And before you say Flair's outside stuff doesn't matter the dude was walking around with the Big Gold Belt and won the title after beating 29 other guys in the RR, so contextually Flair's no slouch.

 You literally are listening to narratives instead of facts. Hogan was there for 4 months of Bret's 6 month reign and they pushed Bret to the moon. How is a dude who loses like 10 times a year not even on TV getting his legitimacy damaged to this detrimental point that means his run was terrible. Dude had main events with Scott Hall and HBK coming off a year where his biggest loss was to Bulldog at Wembley.

You don't even get that it wasn't that Bret was doing bad business as champion it was that business didn't move with him and they wanted to push Yokozuna who was like 11 years younger. So again this whole passing the torch type stuff is just narrative based.

This is a clear example of the narrative because Bret lost to 2 guys all year and they were the other top 2 guys in the entire company. It's such a silly complaint. And even then if you want to erroneously invoke Tanahashi again, he was a 3 time champion and a G1 winner, as well as the fact Mutoh was his dad. That's a narrative you're spinning.

I'd suggest listening to Bruce Prichard's podcast on Wrestlemania 9. He was actually there and Conrad is a tough cohost.

Then let's kick it back to the Hardyz. Again debunked with actual numbers. Matt worked 15 less matches than Bubba Ray whose number is propped with more bookings than WWE. That's actually an empirical fact. They're apparently WWE bound too so they don't really have a problem with the same factors that you seem to have laid out yourself.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You should remember that following multiple promotions means only that.



Learning and understanding the nuance of other wrestling promotions actually helps to inform you and educate you as a viewer.



Seto Kaiba said:


> See, this is my problem. Your idea of "shit" criticism seems to get really broad when it comes to the WWE in particular. People can make perfectly valid criticisms and you're on their case about it. You are not the arbiter of what's constructive criticism and constructive conversation, but it's clear enough you've posited yourself as such.
> 
> There is a rhyme and reason as to why WWE does some things yes, that does NOT mean that they are above reproach. Sometimes it's the unexplainable that can work for the best, as this business, like any other does operate on the chaotic concept of chance. Many times it's clear why a promotion failed or why a certain venture failed or was headed into failure as well, even if it was clear the actions were planned or calculated. All it does is provide a clearer explanation for that, but it does not mean one or the other is more valid to criticize.



Then it's your problem dude. I don't know what to tell you other than that's really not the case. If my assertiveness bothers you then that's a personal problem but I don't think you actually understand the side you're defending as much as you're just spinning your wheels in opposition. 

That's not the point. I love how this is basically you don't criticize WWE the way everyone else does so that must mean they're above reproach. For someone accussing the other of simplistic dichotomies that's some pot and kettle material. They aren't beyond reproach but if your line of thinking is something along the lines AJ Styles and the Club should go back to Japan for higher card positioning or booking protection, then yeah that's pretty awful. That's not you but that goes back to the point of you not understanding the actual dynamic you're purporting to be so widely observant of.

And I don't think you understand the concept of what is inexplicable on WWE's part either if you're thinking in terms of happenstance leading to good things.

It's inexplicable to pay Shinsuke Nakamura 6 figures to wrestle in Largo Florida against Riddick Moss and Tino Sabatelli with KENTA getting neck injuries for a $3000 live gate when James Ellsworth was getting prime angles on the main. That's worth criticism.

It's inexplicable that their booking of Roman Reigns remains as it is when business at his shows often times shows a loss and descrepancy between himself and SD's baby face chasing the title.

There are other things such as the lack of multi man matches and protecting/freshening matchups. I've stated many times during Raw and SD I don't understand why they do these singles matches as a build as opposed to having the champion pinned in a tag match like New Japan does. 

So not beyond reproach but when you realize they're just trying to draw money from their book, and that's the objective of every wrestling company in the world, so even when it's in opposition to my own personal tastes I'm not going to shit on them too hard if there's a logic behind it. 

For every Enzo Amore there's a Toru Yano.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

Miz Preaching


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Miz has this crowd eating out of his fucking hand. They're actually cheering for fucking Cena.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

Miz is fire as usual on the mic.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

ooooh Miz


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Barely Decent Cena

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn, Miz going off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Honestly guys Miz's mic work and stealing all the Daniel Bryan spots has this dude on the short list for best heel in the entire world, not just WWE. Shingo Takagi from Dragon Gate is the only dude whose immediately coming to mind as someone the crowd throws as much heel heat on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

SD opening up with 20 minutes of mic time and I'm not even mad


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Cena legit just said he'd rather face Undertaker than Miz and if he was calling the shots that'd be the match he'd make. Holy fuck this amount of burial is scale breaking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

Its a burying competition


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

So the WWE is aware the smarks want Cena v Taker

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

Cena knows what we want.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2017)

God damn, Cena now going in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> So the WWE is aware the smarks want Cena v Taker



I mean they were going to go with it before Cena got injured and it's the biggest money match they've stayed away

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

Who can bury each other the deepest


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

Why is Cena doing this? He always does this shit


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

uh dayum! Cena went there aboutt he Jericho gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

DOG THIS IS FUCKING FIRE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

That last line was fucking fire


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

"You're not the Undertaker but press me and you're a dead man."

That's one of Cena's coldest lines ever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2017)

Wtf, now the wife is getting involved.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

Nikki coming.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

FUCK WITH YA SOUL LIKE CEATHER 
KING OF THIS SHIT YA KNOW IT


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

the power couple of WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Holy hell even Nicki Bella just put some heat on this fucking feud


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

People still haven't figured out why no-one looks better than Cena in a face to face promo? The guy has ultimate creative freedom. Unreal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> People still haven't figured out why no-one looks better than Cena in a face to face promo? The guy has ultimate creative freedom. Unreal.



Idk man they both went hard. I think you're spot on about the creative freedom but the other thing I'd submit to you is that Cena has the advantage being a stationary target here. He can say that guys are saying the same thing over and over because it's kind of true. Since Punk a lot of guys have gone at him this way it's the reality that most of his feuds are based on. 

That said I do think they rehearse or run these things past each other in walkthroughs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> People still haven't figured out why no-one looks better than Cena in a face to face promo? The guy has ultimate creative freedom. Unreal.


looks better than roman in every aspect and situation on the mic

BELIEVE THAT!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk man they both went hard. I think you're spot on about the creative freedom but the other thing I'd submit to you is that Cena has the advantage being a stationary target here. He can say that guys are saying the same thing over and over because it's kind of true. Since Punk a lot of guys have gone at him this way it's the reality that most of his feuds are based on.
> 
> That said I do think they rehearse or run these things past each other in walkthroughs.



Yeah, I suppose you're right. Cena doesn't really have to fit in the mold of heel or face, he can say whatever he wants really, makes it an uphill battle for the wrestler opposite him. They probably do rehearse, but I'm sure he goes off the cuff a lot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

GOD THAT SEGMENT WAS SO FIRE I THOUGHT IT WAS ONLY 5 MINS ITS 7:30 ALREADY.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, I suppose you're right. Cena doesn't really have to fit in the mold of heel or face, he can say whatever he wants really, makes it an uphill battle for the wrestler opposite him. They probably do rehearse, but I'm sure he goes off the cuff a lot.



Yeah, I actually like the thought process that Cena is the Yankees and Red Sox in one person.

I wonder if Cena has gone second in all of these promos. That's probably another advantage too. That would allow him to go off the cuff a bit easier.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

We are already a quarter into the show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

When you say the Miz name make sure you guys put some respect on it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

I feel like these two wrestle every week but I won't complain tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

The worst trope of these 2 out of 3 falls matches is the quick first fall. It's like someone let's Michael Hayes or whoever the fuck book every Last Man Standing match. Even the Cesaro/Zayn matches had a quick first fall.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like these two wrestle every week but I won't complain tbh.



You kind of keyed in on this but despite the SD women being more entertaining as a collection of angles they don't really have many good matches. I actually think Mickie and Becky have had the best match on the SD side.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Mickie wrestling Becky is hot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie wrestling Becky is hot.



Feel like she keeps feeling on Becky's tittys and her clothes keep riding up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

It's so fucking crazy how every time I watch Raw. I hate everyone I know and everything.
I was legit in the worst mood ever.

But when I watch SD I never get that feeling.
I just sit back watch and enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickie wrestling Becky is hot.


Is the crowd into the match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Feel like she keeps feeling on Becky's tittys and her clothes keep riding up


need that porn hub exclusive


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd into the match?


somewhat behind it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice counter but the tap was too quick

This match had like 10-15 gif moments of perversion


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Luke Harper aka best big man worker in the world getting that push


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nice counter but the tap was too quick
> 
> This match had like 10-15 gif moments of perversion


And I thought it was just my thirsty mind at work.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm sorry, I got lost staring at all that thickness in that ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Still wild cena,Mickie, Nicki on the same roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

People seem to think that Naomi's injury is somewhat of a work so she can have the feel good moment in front of the hometown crowd by winning but this company has a really sick penchant of having hometown talent losing


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> People seem to think that Naomi's injury is somewhat of a work so she can have the feel good moment in front of the hometown crowd by winning but this company has a really sick penchant of having hometown talent losing



Feels like the last person to win in their town was cm punk lmao


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Feels like the last person to win in their town was cm punk lmao



I was thinking maybe Orton has won in St.Louis


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

This is an indy dream match through and through about happen. 

Best Worker vs Best Big Man


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> People seem to think that Naomi's injury is somewhat of a work so she can have the feel good moment in front of the hometown crowd by winning but this company has a really sick penchant of having hometown talent losing


It still seems like a work to me.

Fact: Naomi wrestled the night after Elimination Chamber.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It still seems like a work to me.
> 
> Fact: Naomi wrestled the night after Elimination Chamber.



It was a trios match though so how much work did she do? I think she's injured because she did seem weird after the moonsault.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't give a darn if I'm gassing this dude too much. Luke Harper is one of the most impressive dudes I've ever seen ever between the bells. Not the most but one of for sure. 

I'm including 96-97 era Big Show who use to smoke cigarettes then pop drop kicks in that list of most impressive as a reference.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

"Let's go Harper" and "AJ Styles" chants dueling it out for anyone wondering if the crowd is into this fucking dream match


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Harper fucking lit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Maybe?  Time will tell I guess.

I don't really think Naomi can cut it as champion to be honest.  Certainly not for an extended period.  Sixty days tops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

How do I share a tumblr video?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How do I share a tumblr video?



Hit the film button on the top of your message window, in between the plus sign and image symbol. Once you pull up the drop box just copy and paste the link. NF does the rest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe?  Time will tell I guess.
> 
> I don't really think Naomi can cut it as champion to be honest.  Certainly not for an extended period.  Sixty days tops.



Good observation


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

Ellsworth gonna get murked


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Felt like I told u guys AJ would win last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Babyfaces don't act like babyfaces anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Babyfaces don't act like babyfaces anymore.



The moral compass of the head booker probably has something to do with it


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

It's official.  Styles gets to main event Wrestlemania!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Babyfaces don't act like babyfaces anymore.


Yup if Shane takes AJ out the match he won't get any face reactions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Dean a dope ass baby face>>>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose buried Curt Hawkins


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I thought that this was a possibility.  If the Shane match doesn't happen.. They will just add AJ to the title match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean a dope ass baby face>>>>>



Top drawing non Cena babyface


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean Ambrose buried Curt Hawkins


WHo?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

I love how Dean Ambrose actually buried that poor dude. It was honestly the most Roman Reigns moment he's ever had.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I just thought Dean looked bad in that Triple threat match with Cena and AJ. Dueling AJ and Cena chants didn't make him look good.

Any other match and he is over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

wait....

I just realized im a see cena n nikki vs ellsworth n carmella live next week


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just thought Dean looked bad in that Triple threat match with Cena and AJ. Dueling AJ and Cena chants didn't make him look good.
> 
> Any other match and he is over.


you win some you lose some


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Top drawing non Cena babyface



Don't let god movement see this..


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> you win some you lose some


WWE's fault for not realizing that Cena/AJ as a 1-on-1 was the hotter match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't let god movement see this..


When you say @God Movement put some respect on it!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just thought Dean looked bad in that Triple threat match with Cena and AJ. Dueling AJ and Cena chants didn't make him look good.
> 
> Any other match and he is over.



Cena/AJ is a legendary feud that I think a lot of guys would get swallowed up in regardless of their stature. It's like kicking a 60+ yard field goal in a dome or some shit. It's tough and not many can.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wait....
> 
> I just realized im a see cena n nikki vs ellsworth n carmella live next week


Please smack Nikki or Carmella's ass for us.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE's fault for not realizing that Cena/AJ as a 1-on-1 was the hotter match.


Cena wasn't even around half the time.

AJ won the title in a singles match and even then people were booing Dean.


I actually think u were shitting on it too. It was someone in this thread not understanding that AJ is just over af.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

holy shit

Ziggler more of a baby face as a heel than he ever was as a face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> holy shit
> 
> Ziggler more of a baby face as a heel than he ever was as a face


I'm more inclined to cheer for Ziggler now.

He actually got his biggest pops when he was a heel with AJ and Big E.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

otunga rukia tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> holy shit
> 
> Ziggler more of a baby face as a heel than he ever was as a face


According to PWInsider, Mike Bennett and Maria now gone from TNA as well LMFAO.

We still not considering this bad management?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Maria is fine btw.  Not sure if you guys noticed or not.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

WWE would love to get Hardys and Maria back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Where is SD tonight any way?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

KATIE VICK PART 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2017)

Sooo they are finally pulling that trigger


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

THIS A MOVIE


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

What is Orton doing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

There's 5 more episodes until Mania what else can they do to further these angles holy fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What is Orton doing?


Think he's setting abagail's corpse on fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Orton just posed on the ashes of Bray's Sister Abigail farm house wtf holy shit. The show's over


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

BEST ORTON PROMO EVER


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2017)

Finally, Bray is a face.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

I saw an Erick Rowan video teasing his return.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena wasn't even around half the time.
> 
> AJ won the title in a singles match and even then people were booing Dean.
> 
> I actually think u were shitting on it too. It was someone in this thread not understanding that AJ is just over af.



That was the whole heels have to get booed or they're not good heels thing



WhatADrag said:


> According to PWInsider, Mike Bennett and Maria now gone from TNA as well LMFAO.
> 
> We still not considering this bad management?



Honestly thought they were just cost cutting in the case of the Hardyz to put keep guys like Bennett and Moose while trying sign some other potential diamonds in the rough. This might be bad management depending on a few other factors. If it's about the 10% they want from the indy bookings then that's a questionable tactic but if anyone worthwhile signs one of those deals they look better off for it. 

Thing is they're offering it to the wrong guys which is bad management. I think they have a chance though dude. Especially if they retreat toward Canada and try to team up with these other promotions that are similar to them like NOAH.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

@Jake CENA Miz got buried tonight dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2017)

If anyonecan figure out how to post this video that'd be great:


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

Smackdown once again was the better show.

AJ is main eventing WM.

Cena is in a shitty midcard feud.

Feeling preety good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

I usually tune 205Live out but the Tozawa/Kendrick segment was pretty cool. Crowd was into Tozawa speaking english and I think that'll help get him over. It's added to his charisma everywhere else.



Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA Miz got buried tonight dude.



Honestly was an all time burial


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You said Bret had a terrible run and lost to all these guys he didn't actually lose to when he had .



I didn't say he lost to them, except the guy Vince had been briefly enamored with despite being a total rookie. See, you can't even remember the arguments right. I said he spent a lot of time wrestling midcarders making them look good, and his run suffered because of Vince's obsession with big men going out of control.



> I mean holy fuck your complaining 39 year old Hulk Hogan didn't put over young up and coming 35 yo Bret Hart because beating the only 10+time title holder at the time in Flair doesn't matter. And before you say Flair's outside stuff doesn't matter the dude was walking around with the Big Gold Belt and won the title after beating 29 other guys in the RR, so contextually Flair's no slouch.



He won his first title in a house show against Flair, which while still an accomplishment isn't anything like winning on the grand stage. 

Even so, *Hogan was still the top guy*. The torch had to be passed, and it wasn't.

This is what I mean by your apologetics. You refuse to accept these basic matters.



> You literally are listening to narratives instead of facts. Hogan was there for 4 months of Bret's 6 month reign and they pushed Bret to the moon. How is a dude who loses like 10 times a year not even on TV getting his legitimacy damaged to this detrimental point that means his run was terrible. Dude had main events with Scott Hall and HBK coming off a year where his biggest loss was to Bulldog at Wembley.



You're accusing me of listening to narratives and all you do is deny reality when it's inconvenient to you. Quit being so willfully obtuse. Beating Hogan, the guy for years up to that point was the franchise's invincible superman did overshadow Bret. Even when his popularity at the time was on a decline. To establish legitimacy of the next generation, it  is typically customary in this business to put over the next big guy. Hogan did not do that. Hogan refused to put over anyone in WCW, and business suffered as a result there as well. 

You keep talking about "narratives" but you don't know the first thing about it when you make that accusation. Hogan left WWE high and dry then, and business did suffer from his departure because he still had his legitimacy while that new generation was left without establishing their big star having the torch.

This is another beef I have with you. When it comes to people not buying into YOUR narratives suddenly it's just them buying into other people's narratives as if you're some unique, independent thinker. No. What you're doing right now is just blind apologism. This is what I meant before about who are you to determine what is 'valid' criticism or not? You won't even acknowledge basics of particular factors in this business if it means having to concede to a point when it comes to WWE in particular.



> You don't even get that it wasn't that Bret was doing bad business as champion it was that business didn't move with him and they wanted to push Yokozuna who was like 11 years younger. So again this whole passing the torch type stuff is just narrative based.



You are so off it's pathetic.

They wanted to push Yokozuna as the big heel, yes. Yet they wanted to push muscular adonis Lex Luger as their next big face, and it was a flop. He just didn't connect with the fans for some reason, they wanted Bret. For a time even, Bret's popularity at least with fans that communicated with the product was even getting close to Hogan's. The writing was on the wall there and it was clear what needed to be done. 

I can even corroborate this argument once again with types like Brock Lesnar who while originally planned to go over Austin, went to the Rock to truly cement himself as the main event talent of that generation. While business in this period as well saw a downturn, and their rematch was not so great, it was also a smart move in the long run to have Cena go over Rock. 

Furthermore....just to cement this. NJPW. Their dark ages due to Inokism needed that injection of "legitimacy". What gave the business that desperately needed boost? It was Tanahashi going over Mutoh at Wrestle Kingdom for the title. Mutoh, one of the "Three Muskeeters" of the last big generation? Ring a bell?

These are not bought narratives, I form my own conclusions looking at the facts. You are simply miffed that I'm not engaging in the apologia that you are, or buying yours. 



> This is a clear example of the narrative because Bret lost to 2 guys all year and they were the other top 2 guys in the entire company. It's such a silly complaint. And even then if you want to erroneously invoke Tanahashi again, he was a 3 time champion and a G1 winner, as well as the fact Mutoh was his dad. That's a narrative you're spinning.



"This example doesn't count because reasons". That's essentially your argument.

Erroneously invoke Tanahashi. Yes he was a champion before then, but what really put NJPW and his star power to the moon? It was beating Mutoh. Quit living in denial here. 

Just the same, Bret would have been a WWE champion before, but he needed LEGITIMACY as the next big guy. You know who Bret didn't go over *who he absolutely needed to go over as the next chosen figurehead?* *Hulk Hogan. He didn't.*



> I'd suggest listening to Bruce Prichard's podcast on Wrestlemania 9. He was actually there and Conrad is a tough cohost.
> 
> Then let's kick it back to the Hardyz. Again debunked with actual numbers. Matt worked 15 less matches than Bubba Ray whose number is propped with more bookings than WWE. That's actually an empirical fact. They're apparently WWE bound too so they don't really have a problem with the same factors that you seem to have laid out yourself.



If they don't have to work house shows, retain their creative integrity, and can work their negotiated set dates that's great. Yet I am skeptical of just your blind application of a rose-tinted view of employment because you constantly ignore their work schedule in exchange for that pay. You constantly ignore the creatively restrictive environment, which yes, again matters to workers too. You fail to assess all the factors that goes into what determines worthwhile employment not only for these workers, but for anyone in the laborforce. 

Matt worked 15 less matches...yet has a net worth higher than that of Bubba Ray's that had the benefit of WWE exposure? Jeff having higher. Kinda destroys your narrative here. You tried to claim that working on the indies just would not rend as significant means. This is especially hilarious considering Matt's contract with TNA paid higher than his WWE one.  At least as of 2016, in addition to the appearances he is free to make appearances in other promotions.



> Learning and understanding the nuance of other wrestling promotions actually helps to inform you and educate you as a viewer.



That learning is dependent on individual ability. I think a fan should be strongly encouraged to follow multiple promotions to compare and contrast, but you know, I think that would just either way result in more criticisms of WWE's product. They have the most at their disposal. Sure, they can't work a hard style since they operate the entire year, admittedly their flair and theatrics are an industry leader...yet everything else, even for a time compared to NXT was falling short. I think that's where your other complaint of people "taking it easy" on other promotions in comparison to WWE also falls short. If anything I'd say TNA gets the harshest criticism overall, with it getting more positive reception as of late, yet it is a much smaller company that received more criticism especially in the mid-late 2000s. A time where WWE itself was seeing a downturn in business. 



> Then it's your problem dude. I don't know what to tell you other than that's really not the case. If my assertiveness bothers you then that's a personal problem but I don't think you actually understand the side you're defending as much as you're just spinning your wheels in opposition.



I don't care about your assertiveness, but you've obviously positioned yourself as such. Even when people are making fair criticisms like say with Roman Reigns, you're the one griping at them for not being fair to him or WWE as a whole. 



> That's not the point. I love how this is basically you don't criticize WWE the way everyone else does so that must mean they're above reproach. For someone accussing the other of simplistic dichotomies that's some pot and kettle material. They aren't beyond reproach but if your line of thinking is something along the lines AJ Styles and the Club should go back to Japan for higher card positioning or booking protection, then yeah that's pretty awful. That's not you but that goes back to the point of you not understanding the actual dynamic you're purporting to be so widely observant of.



Incorrect. There you go again with those simplistic absolutes. Refer to my response to Jake Cena, you can be critical of WWE every now and then this is not mutually exclusive to being too often apologetic. It's not a zero-sum matter, these things as with many, tend to exist on a spectrum or a scale. 

Yes, because you went right back to trying to position this argument as a matter of simplistic absolutes when I've reiterated multiple times that it's not. 

You continue to go on doing it. Incredible.



> And I don't think you understand the concept of what is inexplicable on WWE's part either if you're thinking in terms of happenstance leading to good things.



You don't pay much attention to my arguments, yet you're coming at me in such posturing. "if" "if" "if" I've made myself fucking clear on that matter. I'm only going to go over it once more, if it flies over your head this time, this isn't my problem. Business doesn't just operate on calculated precise actions, there is the chaotic concept of chance. Simple. 



> It's inexplicable to pay Shinsuke Nakamura 6 figures to wrestle in Largo Florida against Riddick Moss and Tino Sabatelli with KENTA getting neck injuries for a $3000 live gate when James Ellsworth was getting prime angles on the main. That's worth criticism.



Yes it is. This is again just establishing you don't pay much attention to what I was arguing you just went at me defensively.



> It's inexplicable that their booking of Roman Reigns remains as it is when business at his shows often times shows a loss and descrepancy between himself and SD's baby face chasing the title.



People criticized that constantly, and YOU were the one saying they weren't being fair! Get real, dude. 



> There are other things such as the lack of multi man matches and protecting/freshening matchups. I've stated many times during Raw and SD I don't understand why they do these singles matches as a build as opposed to having the champion pinned in a tag match like New Japan does.



Again, common critique. Do you just even bother paying attention to what other people are saying? The protection of finishers in particular is a heavy criticism of WWE. One I've brought up multiple times before in this discussion thread myself. 



> So not beyond reproach



Never inferred this. 



> but when you realize they're just trying to draw money from their book, and that's the objective of every wrestling company in the world,



No kidding?!



> so even when it's in opposition to my own personal tastes I'm not going to shit on them too hard if there's a logic behind it.



Again, these subjective measures. What's "too hard" what's "shit" criticism? You seem to have a shifting standard of that, or maybe you just don't actually pay attention to what people are saying when they do criticize it. Because this discussion has been the latter especially. 

When something goes against your personal tastes, you definitely can go as harsh as you want. You can express dismay that WWE poaches top talent from other promotions but understand the bottom line and the economic incentive, for example. Yet if you're too caught up in false absolutes, you're not gonna see that when people bring such things up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Smackdown once again was the better show.
> 
> AJ is main eventing WM.
> 
> ...


idk about shitty mid card feud considering that opening segment was fire.

I feel like u didn't even watch SD


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> idk about shitty mid card feud considering that opening segment was fire.
> 
> I feel like u didn't even watch SD



I saw SD.

I just hate Miz and Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That was the whole heels have to get booed or they're not good heels thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source telling me she on her way back to WWE. Could possibly bring her man too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

I guess Shane could screw AJ by saying that Orton/Wyatt is back on?  Or Shane could just go heel and have no justification?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I saw SD.
> 
> I just hate Miz and Cena.


fair.

But AJ won't be in the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Who is on Talking Smackdown?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2017)

If randy uses his old theme song next week, this will be a goat feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who is on Talking Smackdown?



AA, AJ, and I forgot the last one



Xiammes said:


> If randy uses his old theme song next week, this will be a goat feud.



Apparently he hates that theme and that's why it won't come back


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

Orton wild for hating one of the best wrestling themes ever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Bring back this theme:


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AA, AJ, and I forgot the last one
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he hates that theme and that's why it won't come back



Still doesn't change the fact that it would be a goat moment. Maybe one day orton will use it when appropriate.

We need a new legend killer, its perfect with all these part timers floating about.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)

That seto vs Soul taker build up for NF mania so legit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Please smack Nikki or Carmella's ass for us.


seriously.  @WhatADrag you need to be diving over the barricade trying to collect Nikki's top when she tears it off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice Burberry tie Miz wore tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Apparently he hates that theme and that's why it won't come back


Orton once came out to "This Fire Burns" but Vince thought that theme didn't fit Orton so WWE gave it to Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Two good matches on the Mania card.

Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki
Owens/Jericho


----------



## teddy (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## teddy (Mar 1, 2017)

Meltzer was on twitter answering a question about how over jeff hardy was during his peak and i'm mad all over again. dude could've easily surpassed cena if he had just had his act cleaned up back then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 1, 2017)

AJ loses title to Cena, whose record-tying 16th reign ends two weeks later and then he winds up in a feud with the Miz while AJ is still in the title picture but not really and he's probably going to get screwed over by Shane which will somehow be a face thing to do to set up a match between those two, and then Orton vs. Wyatt is for the title with Luke Harper maybe involved to make it a triple threat but kinda hard to see that now as he was clean pinned by AJ so his recent face buildup may be for nothing or may be for a feud with a returning Erick Rowan of all people.

Smackdown's reaaaally made a mess out of the WWE title on the road to WrestleMania. One thing (one of very few things) Raw has over it right now, if they actually do follow through with Owens vs. Jericho for the Universal Title at Mania, but that all goes away if they actually fucking put the title on Goldberg. Then that's two world title matches at Mania with the title randomly shoved in there. But everyone had KO losing the title to Roman dead to rights at the Rumble so I'll hold out some hope.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

it's a complete mystery to me how Fat Wyatt got to his size if he was living in that shit hole. it doesn't look like a decent habitat and food looks scarce to me


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2017)

Man, I like how they have utilized John Cena this past year.

I'm not trying to be funny in regards with him not being as active in the WWE, but I like him building up the midcard and future main event people.

If they were utilizing him like this during 2009 and onward, I doubt he would had faced so much ridicule.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> AJ loses title to Cena, whose record-tying 16th reign ends two weeks later and then he winds up in a feud with the Miz while AJ is still in the title picture but not really and he's probably going to get screwed over by Shane which will somehow be a face thing to do to set up a match between those two, and then Orton vs. Wyatt is for the title with Luke Harper maybe involved to make it a triple threat but kinda hard to see that now as he was clean pinned by AJ so his recent face buildup may be for nothing or may be for a feud with a returning Erick Rowan of all people.
> 
> Smackdown's reaaaally made a mess out of the WWE title on the road to WrestleMania. One thing (one of very few things) Raw has over it right now, if they actually do follow through with Owens vs. Jericho for the Universal Title at Mania, but that all goes away if they actually fucking put the title on Goldberg. Then that's two world title matches at Mania with the title randomly shoved in there. But everyone had KO losing the title to Roman dead to rights at the Rumble so I'll hold out some hope.


Smackdown title scene is a success. Everyone in the past few weeks from the Rumble to EC match to the battle royal to AJ vs Luke have all been trying to either get a title shot or obtain the title and walk into Wrestlemania. Meanwhile at the same time multiple feuds have been created Orton/Bray/Luke AJ/Luke/Shane Miz/Cena Corbin/Dean. Guys like Bray and Luke finally get their shine in main story lines. Orton is relevant again. Miz amazing 2016 year is paid off by facing the guy of the company. AJ faces a house hold name that casuals can gravitate  too "weather we want it to be shane or not" and at the same time he's still in the main event scene chasing for the title which will most likely result into AJ headlining Backlash against Bray or Orton after Mania.

The only guy who's probably taking an L is Luke but at the same time he's not because he's finally getting some shine on his own in the first time of his WWE career. And I don't know why anyone should expect Luke to just get a random push to the moon out of nowhere in the mist of Mania time. Most likely Rowan will come back and team up with him to tear it up in the tag division to finally win the titles.

Raw title scene has been a complete mess the last 5 months. KO has been beat like its nothing half of the year just for him to get serious in the last few weeks so he can give it to Goldberg.


Goldberg winning it then passing it off to Lesnar is legit tho.


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2017)

Man, I like the Paul Heyman and Brock duo, but this was sort of cringe worthy.

It was like caveman Brock Lesnar  discovered a camera that showed another Brock Lesnar.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

Flow said:


> Man, I like how they have utilized John Cena this past year.
> 
> I'm not trying to be funny in regards with him not being as active in the WWE, but I like him building up the midcard and future main event people.
> 
> If they were utilizing him like this during 2009 and onward, I doubt he would had faced so much ridicule.



2017 roster shits on 2009. 

Imagine having the face of your company putting over geeks.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

Smackdown was good. Styles is still wrestling Shane-o though.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

So the Mania Card

Goldberg (C) v Brock Lesnar
Bray Wyatt (C) v Randy Orton
Roman Reigns v Undertaker
Cena and Nikki Bella v Miz and Maryse
AJ Styles v Shane McMahon
Dean Ambrose (C) v Baron Corbin
Chris Jericho (C) v Kevin Owens

What we got so far.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> AJ loses title to Cena, whose record-tying 16th reign ends two weeks later and then he winds up in a feud with the Miz while AJ is still in the title picture but not really and he's probably going to get screwed over by Shane which will somehow be a face thing to do to set up a match between those two, and then Orton vs. Wyatt is for the title with Luke Harper maybe involved to make it a triple threat but kinda hard to see that now as he was clean pinned by AJ so his recent face buildup may be for nothing or may be for a feud with a returning Erick Rowan of all people.
> 
> Smackdown's reaaaally made a mess out of the WWE title on the road to WrestleMania. One thing (one of very few things) Raw has over it right now, if they actually do follow through with Owens vs. Jericho for the Universal Title at Mania, but that all goes away if they actually fucking put the title on Goldberg. Then that's two world title matches at Mania with the title randomly shoved in there. But everyone had KO losing the title to Roman dead to rights at the Rumble so I'll hold out some hope.


Well the rumor is that their hand is being forced by Vince since he decided the Mania card for SD.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

The only thing I'd change is Cena not winning his 16th title, for such a huge landmark it would have been better to wait for a more opportune time and not lose it in two weeks. AJ could have just lost at the elimination chamber. Of course I don't think WWE wanted to make the AJ vs Cena feud to one sided in AJ's favor so Cena had to pick up a win eventually.

I want to see Cena struggle to break the record, I want it to be in reach but he can't seal the deal. I want to see him turn full on heel to finally grab it, cheating to break Flair's record will be the ultimate heat magnet and allows him to put over a new top baby face. Later we can cap off Cena's career by giving him one last baby face run after the whole ordeal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyways, I want to see how Bray will change. He has to be a babyface now, he should have always been a baby face but now is the time. I wonder if this will affect the other Wyatts, what about Rowen or Harper? Will Stroman be affected, because that would be some god tier story telling if Stroman looks out of it during his fastlane match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The only thing I'd change is Cena not winning his 16th title, for such a huge landmark it would have been better to wait for a more opportune time and not lose it in two weeks. AJ could have just lost at the elimination chamber. Of course I don't think WWE wanted to make the AJ vs Cena feud to one sided in AJ's favor so Cena had to pick up a win eventually.
> 
> I want to see Cena struggle to break the record, I want it to be in reach but he can't seal the deal. I want to see him turn full on heel to finally grab it, cheating to break Flair's record will be the ultimate heat magnet and allows him to put over a new top baby face. Later we can cap off Cena's career by giving him one last baby face run after the whole ordeal.


After AJ kicked out of the Super AA at the Rumble.  The crowd in my area was chanting for Cena to turn heel.  To cheat to win.  And honestly, it would have been perfect.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> After AJ kicked out of the Super AA at the Rumble.  The crowd in my area was chanting for Cena to turn heel.  To cheat to win.  And honestly, it would have been perfect.



I guess they didn't have time to fully commit to a Cena heel angle considering he is leaving after mania. If they do, it should be a year long ordeal.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2017)

You guys seen that new 22 year old workout chick WWE recently signed?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## EJ (Mar 1, 2017)

GODDAMN SHE LOOK GOOD


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you guys have any ideas for the Shane/AJ program?  How can Shane take the opportunity away from AJ and still be the babyface?  Genuinely curious.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys have any ideas for the Shane/AJ program?  How can Shane take the opportunity away from AJ and still be the babyface?  Genuinely curious.



Realistically he can't, maybe this is a move to turn AJ face, but honestly having the Club and Finn Balor would be better to betray AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

I do kind of look forward to maybe seeing the crowd turn on Shane.

I'm still unhappy that he replaced Corbin at SS.  Stephanie cut a promo about him taking an opportunity from another superstar.  And I actually agreed with Stephanie for once!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2017)

How was Smackdown guys?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How was Smackdown guys?


It sounds like Monday Night Raw won the week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that it would be a goat moment. Maybe one day orton will use it when appropriate.
> 
> We need a new legend killer, its perfect with all these part timers floating about.



I'd mark for it.

I don't think they like anyone whose young enough to pull it off. I mean Boreton is for sure a real thing and he doesn't really resonate with me as often as I'd like but dude was like 22-24 pulling that gimmick off. I think he was even younger than Okada when he was put into that gimmick and that's part of what made it click. There's a lot of young talented guys around but no one as young as what Randy was. Not that it has to be someone like that it'd just be cool. 

I wouldn't want to see someone like Baron Corbin with a legend killer gimmick but that gimmick should really be a character.



The Juice Man said:


> Orton once came out to "This Fire Burns" but Vince thought that theme didn't fit Orton so WWE gave it to Punk.



I've read this before but don't know if I've ever seen the clip.



Xiammes said:


> The only thing I'd change is Cena not winning his 16th title, for such a huge landmark it would have been better to wait for a more opportune time and not lose it in two weeks. AJ could have just lost at the elimination chamber. Of course I don't think WWE wanted to make the AJ vs Cena feud to one sided in AJ's favor so Cena had to pick up a win eventually.
> 
> I want to see Cena struggle to break the record, I want it to be in reach but he can't seal the deal. I want to see him turn full on heel to finally grab it, cheating to break Flair's record will be the ultimate heat magnet and allows him to put over a new top baby face. Later we can cap off Cena's career by giving him one last baby face run after the whole ordeal.



It's not the 90s anymore but I think Kobashi lost like 5 times to Misawa before he finally was able to pull out a win and that it kind of goes to show you can still have a popular babyface lose to a rival and it doesn't hurt business it actually adds to it being a classic feud. If anything I think Cena is getting better crowd reactions because he's more relatable as someone who can fail.

I'm of the mind that they didn't make a huge deal out of 16 because they didn't know how to brand it as much as he needed the win. I mean we kind of had the same thing happen with Rollins/Cena where they put out the 15 time shirt right before the match which made it even more obvious Cena was losing,

John Cena is a needle mover which is the problem with the alignment shift and always will be. At or around 50k added per house adds up a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like Monday Night Raw won the week.


Kek.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek.



I think he probably only means ratings because last nights episode of SD was ricoculous.

Honestly kind of worried because I don't think this writing team can keep up the work they're putting into it right now. I think it's in your wheelhouse tbh. I remember you being into the Mania build last year especially with Shane/Taker and the SD builds are that brand of hype. 

They're stumbling onto some awesome things and Harper was over as fuck last night. Legit dueling Lets Go Harper/AJ Styles chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

Mia yim gone from TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Corbin with a Legend Killer gimmick would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like Monday Night Raw won the week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin with a Legend Killer gimmick would be fucking awesome.



It's not so much that it wouldn't be awesome so much as he's already 32. 

Idk if you ever saw his early NXT stuff but it was him feuding with another monster persona and the story was basically Baron Corbin could squash guys faster than the other monster. I wanted to see him and Kane do that story with Corbin just being better because he's younger.

I also think that being a big man in WWE is kind of hard enough and I'd like to see Corbin feud or get ring time with other skyscrapers before their careers are done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

She does have a dunk


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The only thing I'd change is Cena not winning his 16th title, for such a huge landmark it would have been better to wait for a more opportune time and not lose it in two weeks. AJ could have just lost at the elimination chamber. Of course I don't think WWE wanted to make the AJ vs Cena feud to one sided in AJ's favor so Cena had to pick up a win eventually.
> 
> I want to see Cena struggle to break the record, I want it to be in reach but he can't seal the deal. I want to see him turn full on heel to finally grab it, cheating to break Flair's record will be the ultimate heat magnet and allows him to put over a new top baby face. Later we can cap off Cena's career by giving him one last baby face run after the whole ordeal.



I know he's in it a lot, but I am surprised they didn't wait to have that WWE title match in the main event of Wrestlemania between Cena and AJ.

As for the matter of the main event, what will it be? I'm thinking it will be Goldberg vs. Lesnar for the Universal title after all. I think it's a mistake if Goldberg has not gotten in sufficient shape though. A short in-and-out match may upset people.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You guys seen that new 22 year old workout chick WWE recently signed?



Vince: I've got our new Emmalina!


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> She does have a dunk


She looks really fine with her hair down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2017)

I wonder if there are male equivalents to ring rats?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2017)

Legend said:


> She looks really fine with her hair down



I'd fuck her.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Legend said:


> She looks really fine with her hair down



She definitely can look good when she's out of character but in character I think back to what Ghost would say anytime someone would thirst for her. 

Imagine if Bayley and Sasha were on SD with Naomi, Alexa, Nicki, and Mickie. The amount of thickness and ass in the ring.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Knowing he's getting paid royalties from this I may have to pony up and buy a copy.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2017)

Just got finished with Smackdown.
Holy fuck, this show is amazing.




Xiammes said:


> The only thing I'd change is Cena not winning his 16th title, for such a huge landmark it would have been better to wait for a more opportune time and not lose it in two weeks. AJ could have just lost at the elimination chamber. Of course I don't think WWE wanted to make the AJ vs Cena feud to one sided in AJ's favor so Cena had to pick up a win eventually.



Yeah, I didn't really have a huge problem with the win at the time, but given hindsight and what happened at the Elimination Chamber, it ended up being a gigantic waste of everyone's time. Cena ties Flair only to drop it in the very next PPV two weeks later only to get thrown in a midcard fued another 2 weeks later is awkward af booking no matter how you slice it.

You can tell the writers themselves felt it was a little silly too, since no one made as huge a deal out of it as one would expect.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Informative ST.  I had no idea Corbin was that old.

Honestly, I was really disappointed last week when I looked up Harper's age.  I think Harper would be getting a much better push right now if he was five years younger.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mia yim gone from TNA.



Hmm, so after reading on the recent talent not re-signing with TNA I'm wondering which talent will end up coming over to the WWE and when.  Also, does TNA have a no compete clause in their contracts that will prevent the current talent that did not resign from immediately joing a different company?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Okay.  I will play devils advocate.

This entire discussion is irrelevant because no one at TNA is good enough for the NXT.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he probably only means ratings because last nights episode of SD was ricoculous.
> 
> Honestly kind of worried because I don't think this writing team can keep up the work they're putting into it right now. I think it's in your wheelhouse tbh. I remember you being into the Mania build last year especially with Shane/Taker and the SD builds are that brand of hype.
> 
> They're stumbling onto some awesome things and Harper was over as fuck last night. Legit dueling Lets Go Harper/AJ Styles chants.


See I kinda dont take Rukia by his word too much. Hes just having funz Maggle. Having said this damn I missed a great Smackdown. Harper FTW!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay.  I will play devils advocate.
> 
> This entire discussion is irrelevant because no one at TNA is good enough for the NXT.



Ouch man, I mean ouch.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See I kinda dont take Rukia by his word too much. Hes just having funz Maggle. Having said this damn I missed a great Smackdown. Harper FTW!!



Show was realy good. Better than last week. Opening segment was great (if flawed), ending segment awakened my Lucha-Underground-Attitude-Era-bullshit erection. The rest of the show was about a solid as you'd expect. AJ/Shane looks like it's on, but at least the build looks good enough, Luke looked like a million bucks. Ziggler almost killed Apollo Crews and is still a babyface. Natty looks like she's gonna feud with Bliss for some reason (roster too thin, most likely).

Oh yeah! And the best news of all: they're giving away John Cena and James Ellsworth on free television next week!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2017)

So I got direct tv and got El rey network.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2017)

Ayyyy! So they finally did it, eh?
El Rey's got presence on Sling as well. That paired with the new Samurai Jack coming out has me contemplating just finally bucking up and getting it.

I'd have to cancel some of my other subscriptions though.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2017)

This week in one pic,

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so after reading on the recent talent not re-signing with TNA I'm wondering which talent will end up coming over to the WWE and when.  Also, does TNA have a no compete clause in their contracts that will prevent the current talent that did not resign from immediately joing a different company?



From what I've heard no. Only problem there was is TNA claiming they owned the broken gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2017)

pat pat said:


> This week in one pic,


Isn't that like....most weeks?

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Informative ST.  I had no idea Corbin was that old.
> 
> Honestly, I was really disappointed last week when I looked up Harper's age.  I think Harper would be getting a much better push right now if he was five years younger.


Styles is 39 going on 40 and considering the push he got i wouldn't say it's too late for harper yet depending on what they have him doing post-mania. then again styles is a special, dare i say phenomenal, case


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

Jack swagger is officially gone from the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, I was really disappointed last week when I looked up Harper's age. I think Harper would be getting a much better push right now if he was five years younger.



He is older but he also lost a year of his career. He really is a marvelous worker. His Chikara stuff with Cesaro is honestly some of the best big man wrestling I've ever seen. 

I kind of honestly feel like he's a better Bray Wyatt than Bray Wyatt.



PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so after reading on the recent talent not re-signing with TNA I'm wondering which talent will end up coming over to the WWE and when. Also, does TNA have a no compete clause in their contracts that will prevent the current talent that did not resign from immediately joing a different company?



Depends but I think 60 days is the most people can really get away from. The thing is that their deals keep guys out of North America but Mexico, Asia, and the UK are fair game.



Dean Ambrose said:


> See I kinda dont take Rukia by his word too much. Hes just having funz Maggle. Having said this damn I missed a great Smackdown. Harper FTW!!



The Ambrose segment was straight fire. Any other week we'd be talking about that specifically. Like the booking of his angle with Corbin.

Thing is that Rukia is a charlatan so you never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jack swagger is officially gone from the WWE.



So he's going to be the next dude who leaves for 2-5 years and then comes back with his indy street cred?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

Jack Swagger vs Kenny Omega in NJPW


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't that like....most weeks?


Pretty much


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> So he's going to be the next dude who leaves for 2-5 years and then comes back with his indy street cred?


Hmmm. I don't know.

Could see him doing the indie scene for a while or going to new Japan then retiring.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jack swagger is officially gone from the WWE.


Really?  He's a former world champion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really?  He's a former world champion!


He asked for it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

Send Apollo Crews back to NXT.  He might do well there.  Get him a front row seat during the promo class.  And he can spend the time down there developing a character.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hmmm. I don't know.
> 
> Could see him doing the indie scene for a while or going to new Japan then retiring.



Me neither but I always thought he had more value in the indys considering how WWE uses him. 

With New Japan I think lots of guy from the 2005 era of North American wrestling have dreamed of going over there for a tour. Imagining aryan ass Jack Swagger in New Japan at his size and with his work rate getting over as a big strong hoss. He would be a more natural fit than the Ryback.


----------



## Legend (Mar 1, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'd fuck her.


Here Here


SoulTaker said:


> She definitely can look good when she's out of character but in character I think back to what Ghost would say anytime someone would thirst for her.
> 
> Imagine if Bayley and Sasha were on SD with Naomi, Alexa, Nicki, and Mickie. The amount of thickness and ass in the ring.....


So much truth here


pat pat said:


> This week in one pic,





WhatADrag said:


> Jack swagger is officially gone from the WWE.


And nothing of value was lost

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

I want Sasha to do another hell in a cell match.  We know from experience that her gear doesn't make it through that match!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Me neither but I always thought he had more value in the indys considering how WWE uses him.
> 
> With New Japan I think lots of guy from the 2005 era of North American wrestling have dreamed of going over there for a tour. Imagining aryan ass Jack Swagger in New Japan at his size and with his work rate getting over as a big strong hoss. He would be a more natural fit than the Ryback.




Question. Has Yoshi tatsu Instagram bio always said former NJPW?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Send Apollo Crews back to NXT.  He might do well there.  Get him a front row seat during the promo class.  And he can spend the time down there developing a character.



That's not really going to help though is it? The PC is pretty ass. Like unless you're an ex-pro athlete or some shit you will basically be worse off for being in their program without getting work elsewhere first because they suck at teaching wrestling. 

Then the people who are PC products well you actually shit on their promos quite a lot.

The dude isn't this Kallisto WOAT level talker he's just kind of corny. Dude needs a real fucking character more than he does more classes. They should have put him and Dolph in a heel team or given this dude the MVP/Titus athlete gimmick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Question. Has Yoshi tatsu Instagram bio always said former NJPW?



He's on excursion in Mexico. I think they actually got a tour or two from Dragon Lee for Yoshitatsu which led to that stupidly awesome match between Dragon Lee and Hiromu Takahashi.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He's on excursion in Mexico. I think they actually got a tour or two from Dragon Lee for Yoshitatsu which led to that stupidly awesome match between Dragon Lee and Hiromu Takahashi.




Damn was hoping for Yoshi to come and get his revenge against AJ.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.


Not something is brag about.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Not something is brag about.



I walk with Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.


Not me dude.  It's close.  But I'm just not into Nia.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not me dude.  It's close.  But I'm just not into Nia.



I'm just saiyan brah


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

you dont bang Nia. she bangs YOU


----------



## God Movement (Mar 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you dont bang Nia. she bangs YOU



Are we still on for Mania? But only if I have Roman at ringside.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Are we still on for Mania? But only if I have Roman at ringside.



of course. we main eventing that shit. you can ask dwayne johnson and the usos in your corner too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2017)

How many years do you think Cena has left? It'd probably be seen as a downgrade, since the title still does need to work up some prestige again, even with the good booking it has, but I'd like him to bid for the IC title (and ultimately fail) against Ambrose on a major PPV. I guess that seems too copycat of Naito and Tanahashi though...

I'm just left wondering who will be the young, long-term main eventers of Smackdown? I know Dean is already one, then there is Baron, and Wyatt is another. They will need more as time goes on. I'm still hot on Gable and Breeze to be perfectly honest! Jason Jordan is another candidate...but that would require a split I think, which is of course too soon. If and when Nakamura gets called up I hope he goes to Smackdown, wins the title once or twice before age and/or injury really starts to hold him back.

As for RAW, I watched "Mark My Words" by LittleKuriboh, and maybe Big E doesn't have to be just a midcarder. Samoa Joe will be able to wrestle it out for at least another few years IMO, and Roman Reigns, Kevins Owens, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, and Seth Rollins of course will likely be there for the long haul.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.



To each their own, man.
I mean she's pretty but....



Seto Kaiba said:


> As for RAW, I watched "Mark My Words" by LittleKuriboh, and maybe Big E doesn't have to be just a midcarder. Samoa Joe will be able to wrestle it out for at least another few years IMO, and Roman Reigns, Kevins Owens, Sami Zayn, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, and Seth Rollins of course will likely be there for the long haul.



I was actually about to bring MMW up when I got home.


His regular Mark Remark is amusing, but these opinion pieces are always great. I don't know why, but I completely fucking forgot that DX was more of a group of dudes than a tag team faction. Aces & 8s and Nation of Domination were like that too, weren't they? I'd like it if they brought that idea back. Not have it happen too much of course, but if that type of singles booking could work for anyone, New Day would probably be the prime candidates. They've got the credentials.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.


Judging!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I repeat I would rather bang Nia Jax than Bayley.


Thin Nia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2017)

"I'm not like most girls!"  

Sorry guys.  I don't understand Nia's gimmick at all.  AND.  She isn't over.  She better get over in a hurry.  I don't think she will do it.  And I want to make a prediction right now.  Within the next 6 months, she will be released.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> His regular Mark Remark is amusing, but these opinion pieces are always great. I don't know why, but I completely fucking forgot that DX was more of a group of dudes than a tag team faction. Aces & 8s and Nation of Domination were like that too, weren't they? I'd like it if they brought that idea back. Not have it happen too much of course, but if that type of singles booking could work for anyone, New Day would probably be the prime candidates. They've got the credentials.



Stables would be nice again. On that note, I was seeing the Authors of Pain in action, and I think it would be very interesting that if they are called up, and they are willing to turn Reigns heel that they can form a heel stable with them. It would be similar aesthetically to the Shield, but it would be obvious who was calling the shots. You could even have Paul Ellering as Roman's manager too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> This man knows what he's talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> You would smash too.



There'd be some smashing going on, I'm sure. The putting-the-bread-at-the-bottom-of-your-groceries kind, I'd wager.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Speaking of hot women in wrestling.  How was that Asuka/Peyton Royce match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

""

Don't know if Orton a legend for doing so much and yet just not hitting prime years or if Batista a legend for doing all that dope shit in his 30's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2017)

having flashbacks of cameramen hesitating to do a full body shot of Nia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ""
> 
> Don't know if Orton a legend for doing so much and yet just not hitting prime years or if Batista a legend for doing all that dope shit in his 30's.



go watch a batista bomb montage on youtube. it will complete your life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

2016 Observer Awards

*Spoiler*: __ 




WRESTLER OF THE YEAR

1. A.J. STYLES (462) 2.920 2 yrs in a row

2. Kazuchika Okada (285) 2,637

3. Tetsuya Naito (190) 2,610

4. Kenny Omega (79) 1,530

5. Kento Miyahara (10) 189

6. Hiroshi Tanahashi (5) 145

7. Chris Hero (3) 134

8. Volador Jr. (16) 125

9. Kevin Owens (2) 99

10. Shinsuke Nakamura (3) 73


MOST OUTSTANDING WRESTLER

1. A.J. STYLES (341) 2,436 3 yrs in a row

2. Kenny Omega (249) 2,352

3. Kazuchika Okada (172) 1,735

4. Chris Hero (151) ` 1,295

5. Will Ospreay (64) 657

6. Tomohiro Ishii (28) 415

7. Tetsuya Naito (9) 408

8. Io Shirai (19) 312

9. Matt Riddle (3) 146

10. Kushida (1) 145


BEST BOX OFFICE DRAW

1. CONOR MCGREGOR (1,005) 5,206

2. Brock Lesnar (9) 1,302

3. Nate Diaz (1) 1,006

4. John Cena (17) 584

5. Tetsuya Naito (2) 271

6. C.M. Punk 208

7. Bill Goldberg 188

8. Kazuchika Okada 142

9. Hiroshi Tanahashi 63

10. Holly Holm 55


FEUD OF THE YEAR

1. CONOR MCGREGOR VS. NATE DIAZ (677) 3,582

2. John Cena vs. A.J. Styles (38) 940

3. Los Ingobernables en Japon vs. Chaos (47) 848

4. Charlotte vs Sasha Banks (41) 566

5. Gargano & Ciampa vs. Dawson & Wilder (32) 500

6. Dragon Lee vs. Kamaitachi (57) 386

7. The Miz vs. Dolph Ziggler (30) 365

8. Will Ospreay vs. Marty Scurll (27) 317

9. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada (36) 273

10. Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole (16) 220

TAG TEAM OF THE YEAR

1. YOUNG BUCKS (599) 3,801 3 yrs in a row

2. Scott Dawson& Dash Wilder (323) 2,456

3. Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano (21) 1,059

4. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (69) 689

5. New Day (11) 365

6. Ricochet & Matt Sydal (9) 293

7. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable (2) 273

8. Zeus & The Bodyguard (17) 199

9. Io Shirai & Mayu Iwatani (23) 191

10. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian 117

MOST IMPROVED

1. MATT RIDDLE (190) 1,026

2. The Miz (127) 1,020

3. Juice Robinson (83) 991

4. Alexa Bliss (61) 558

5. Zeus (64) 513

6. Yoshi-Hashi (47) 452

7. Kenny Omega (76) 395

8. Charlotte (35) 393

9. Braun Strowman (26) 356

10. Jeff Cobb (10) 351

BEST ON INTERVIEWS

1. CONOR MCGREGOR (627) 3,468 2 yrs in a row

2. The Miz (106) 924

3. Chris Jericho (32) 909

4. Kevin Owens (36) 787

5. Paul Heyman (35) 495

6. Kenny Omega (39) 376

7. Dominick Cruz (21) 299

8. Enzo Amore (7) 247

9. Matt Hardy (22) 243

10. Tetsuya Naito (18) 226

MOST CHARISMATIC
1. CONOR MCGREGOR (381) 2,715

2. Shinsuke Nakamura (270) 2,116

3. Tetsuya Naito (121) 1,227

4. Kenny Omega (46) 558

5. Hiroshi Tanahashi (2) 351

6. Matt Hardy (25) 347

7. Dalton Castle (20) 281

8. Pentagon Jr. (18) 261

9. John Cena (13) 217

10. Rush (25) 180

MOST OVERRATED

1. ROMAN REIGNS (242) 1,516

2. Braun Strowman (72) 719

3. Baron Corbin (57) 564

4. Cody Rhodes (52) 519

5. Sexy Star (53) 481

6. Timothy Thatcher (48) 332

7. Brock Lesnar (25) 247

8. Sheamus (26) 240

9. Dean Ambrose (21) 234

10. Seth Rollins (17) 190



MOST UNDERRATED
1. CESARO (217) 1,571 4 yrs in a row 

2. Neville (124) 1,106

3. Sami Zayn (108) 865

4. Luke Harper (42) 532

5. Donovan Dijak (49) 448

6. Rusev (32) 247

7. Tomohiro Ishii (9) 190

8. Dalton Castle (14) 176

9. Chris Hero (18) 144

10. Mark Andrews (12) 139

PROMOTION OF THE YEAR

1. NEW JAPAN PRO WRESTLING (618) 4,215 5 yrs in a row

2. Ultimate Fighting Championship (346) 2,878

3. World Wrestling Entertainment (69) 988

4. Ring of Honor (18) 555

5. Evolve (47) 477

6. Pro Wrestling Guerrilla (19) 425

7. CMLL (4) 405

8. Progress (31) 375

9. Dragon Gate (8) 243

10. Revolution Pro (20) 143


BEST WEEKLY TV SHOW
1. NEW JAPAN WORLD PRO WRESTLING (198) 2,070

2. WWE Smaccdown Live (200) 1,626

3. WWE Talking Smack (165) 1,191

4. CMLL Friday Night (79) 1,137

5. Ring of Honor (57) 1,023

6. WWE NXT (68) 898 Went from #1 3 yrs in a row
7. Lucha Underground (52) 813

8. TNA Impact 101

9. WWE Raw (6) 60

PRO WRESTLING MATCH OF THE YEAR
1. HIROSHI TANAHASHI VS. KAZUCHIKA OKADA 1/4 TOKYO (363)

2,568

2. Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito 8/13 Tokyo (286) 2,451

3. Kazuchika Okada vs. Tomohiro Ishii 8/6 Osaka (74) 854

4. A.J. Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura 1/4 Tokyo (82) 799

5. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Sami Zayn 4/1 Dallas (55) 721

6. Ricochet vs. Will Ospreay 5/27 Tokyo (49) 669

7. Gargano & Ciampa vs. Wilder & Dawson 10/19 Toronto (60) 636

8. Ricochet & Ospreay & Sydal vs. Young Bucks & Cole 9/3 Reseda (43)

588

9. Volador Jr. vs. Cavernario Barbaro 8/30 Mexico City (25) 169

10. John Cena vs. A.J. Styles 8/21 Brooklyn (7) 164


BEST MAJOR WRESTLING SHOW

1. NEW JAPAN WRESTLE KINGDOM 1/4 TOKYO (709) 4,001

2. PWG Battle of Los Angeles 9/3 Reseda (125) 1,409

3. WWE NXT Takeover Dallas 4/1 Dallas (64) 907

4. New Japan King of Pro Wrestling 10/10 Tokyo (49) 771

5. UFC 205 11/12 Madison Square Garden (51) 600

6. WWE Cruiserweight Classic finals 9/14 Winter Park (22) 579

7. UFC 202 8/20 Las Vegas (12) 325

8. UFC 199 6/4 Los Angeles (23) 277

9. WWN Mercury Rising 4/2 Dallas (25) 219

10. New Japan Dominion 6/19 Osaka (9) 216

WORST MAJOR WRESTLING SHOW
1. WRESTLEMANIA 32 4/3 DALLAS 274
2. TNA Bound for Glory 10/2 Orlando 92
3. Bellator: Gracie vs. Shamrock 2/19 Houston 69
4. AAA TripleMania 25 8/26 Mexico City 47
5. WWE Clash of Champions 9/25 Indianapolis 45
6. TNA One Night Only 1/8 Orlando 37
7. WWE Fast Lane 2/21 Cleveland 31
8. TNA Knockouts Knockdown 3/17 (taping date) Orlando 27
9. ROH Best in the World 6/24 Concord, NC 21
10. UFC 200 7/8 Las Vegas 19

WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR
1. SHELLY MARTINEZ VS. REBEL 3/17 ORLANDO 436
2. Chris Jericho vs. Dean Ambrose 5/22 Newark, NJ 87
3. Kimbo Slice vs. Dada 5000 2/19 Houston 71
4. TNA women’s gauntlet match 1/8 Orlando 55
5. Undertaker vs. Shane McMahon 4/3 Dallas 53
6. HHH vs. Roman Reigns 4/3 Dallas 47

WORST PROMOTION OF THE YEAR
1. TNA IMPACT WRESTLING 412 **10th year in a row**
2. AAA 181
3. WWE 68
4. ROH 51
5. Pro Wrestling NOAH 31
6. Bellator 29
7. Lucha Underground 19
8. What Culture Pro Wrestling 17

BEST BOOKER
1. GEDO 851
2. Joe Silva 93
3. Ryan Ward 63
4. Paul Levesque 37
5. Vince McMahon 32
6. Hunter Johnston 27
7. Jim Smallman 19
8. Gabe Sapolsky 12
9. Andy Quidlan 11
10. Sean Shelby 10



PROMOTER OF THE YEAR
1. DANA WHITE 610
2. Takaaki Kidani 244
3. Paul Levesque 66
4. Jim Smallman 65
5. Gabe Sapolsky 23
6. Jun Akiyama 15

BEST GIMMICK
1. BROKEN MATT HARDY 483
2. Los Ingobernables en Japon 226
3, Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens 32
4. Marty The Villain Scurll 25
5. Dalton Castle 17
6. Young Bucks 15
7. Glorious Bobby Roode 15
8. Pentagon Jr. 10
WORST GIMMICK
1. BONE SOLDIER 105
2. The Cabinet 86
3. Make Darren Young Great Again 77
4. Shining Stars 71
5. League of Nations 49
6. Hunter Club 42
7. Drifter Elias Samson 28
8. James Ellsworth 19
9. Mojo Rawley 19
10. Andrade Cien Almas 18




LET THE DISCUSSION BEGIN 

@SoulTaker @Rukia @Jake CENA @Gibbs @Shirker @Dean Ambrose @God Movement @Seto Kaiba @Legend


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2017)

that list is inaccurate af

The Miz should have been number one in all of the categories he's involved with


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that list is inaccurate af
> 
> The Miz should have been number one in all of the categories he's involved with


Miz over Matt Riddle?
Miz and Ziggler over Conor vs Nate and Cena vs Styles?


you in for the fuckery of the year award I see.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

Damn Cesaro won underrated 4 years in a row. 

Thought Cena/AJ would be way higher on that list.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn Cesaro won underrated 4 years in a row.
> 
> Thought Cena/AJ would be way higher on that list.


I can never tag you in posts for some reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can never tag you in posts for some reason.


Yeah its probably because of the other characters in my username.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jack swagger is officially gone from the WWE.



Embarrassing that this was hardly news too. 


*Spoiler*: _Potentially BIG Spoiler_ 



Also the timing is horrible since Kurt might actually come back


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz over Matt Riddle?
> Miz and Ziggler over Conor vs Nate and Cena vs Styles?
> 
> 
> you in for the fuckery of the year award I see.



Nate sounded like scared dude on his promos.

Every time Miz was on the mic it was with conviction.

Miz made Ziggler look strong in their match. Miz worked that shit like a pro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

My problem with the list is that the overrated list seems to markish.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Embarrassing that this was hardly news too.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Potentially BIG Spoiler_
> ...



Swagger such an afterthought that's why.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2017)

Eh had so much potential. But I guess he's been there a while now too. I sometimes act like it's still 07 or 09.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 2016 Observer Awards
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2017)

Top two for most overrated made me laugh.

Definitely agree with number three for worst gimmick. Will never forget earlier in the year when they epically screwed up on television.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Dave reporting that Matt Morgan is coming back to TNA with a big push


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Jack Swagger is way more over than Apollo Crews.  His theme actually gets a reaction!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2017)

Damn imagine Connor McGregor at WM 33. Would be golden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that list is inaccurate af
> 
> The Miz should have been number one in all of the categories he's involved with


The Miz probably got moved down since he is no longer credible after that burial Cena gave him Tuesday night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

Just some random things that stick out to me. Really agree with like 90% and think the voters did a kick ass job this year.



WhatADrag said:


> 5. Kento Miyahara (10) 189



Great for this guy to be in the top 10. I think Miyahara is the future and had him on my top 10 wrestlers list from some weeks back.



WhatADrag said:


> PROMOTER OF THE YEAR
> 1. DANA WHITE 610
> 2. Takaaki Kidani 244



Kidani>Dana

Kidani lost 3 of his top 5 acts. Tanahashi had an injury and somewhat reduced year so he basically only had Okada as an established draw and still grew his business hand over hand for certain event. I mean it's cheating to give him credit for WKM 11 getting the spike that it did but I just think Dana White wins this thing on cache rather than his actual results.



WhatADrag said:


> 1. A.J. STYLES (341) 2,436 3 yrs in a row
> 
> 2. Kenny Omega (249) 2,352
> 
> ...



This is an interesting list for a few reasons. I think you can put the top 4 maybe top 5 in any order and there'd be merit to it. AJ was my pick for this award for basically the entire calendar year. I don't think Omega really overtook AJ until WK11 because what Omega did in that match might be the single greatest performance ever. That kind of goes to Okada and how underrated he's become by a lot of the avid community.

Seeing Io Shirai on this list is fucking legit. Seeing Ishii getting love is fucking legit. Kushida is a phenomenal wrestler but the fact he's on this list is alright but I find him to be slightly overrated. I think the flippy more athletic juniors like Ospreay, Kamaitachi, Dragon Lee, and Ricochet are all above him.



WhatADrag said:


> BEST WEEKLY TV SHOW
> 1. NEW JAPAN WORLD PRO WRESTLING (198) 2,070
> 2. WWE Smaccdown Live (200) 1,626
> 3. WWE Talking Smack (165) 1,191



Not sure how they're going about that one but I mean this is one of the funniest technicalities you'll see in the WON awards because essentially the SD shows are canabalizing each others votes. I'm not sure if they're going by the Axs program or not but I kind of think it's clear that SD Live is the best weekly show. I mean it's got the most first place votes and Talking Smack is 33 votes away in terms of first place votes.



WhatADrag said:


> BEST BOOKER
> 1. GEDO 851
> 2. Joe Silva 93
> 3. Ryan Ward 63
> ...



Tough field. Gedo is #1 though. The G1 was probably the best piece of booking in 2016 tbh. Ward is kind of underrated in the sense that his builds are usually really good-great even if the match doesn't pay it off. That's not on the booking though that's on the performers. And the performances really kind of help Gedo.

Like Omega basically being this anime character who takes the moves of his fallen allies and enemies to make them his own is Omega and it's things like that which enhance Gedo's storytelling. It's more like Gedo is a 10 and Ward is a 7, but here he's accumulated 10 times the amount of points from the voting body? Maybe you can only vote one person for this particular category, I forgot if this was a tier 1 or 2 award.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> MOST OVERRATED
> 
> 1. ROMAN REIGNS (242) 1,516

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2017)

Yeah i agree that everybody in the top 4 of most outstanding wrestler is interchangeable. hell omega could win that category this year off the strength of his wk match alone


you can tell naito has come a long way when he's outshown by only nakamura and mcgregor in charisma


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm reading that Harper will re-join Bray now?  Terrible decision if true.

Kind of defeats the whole purpose of Randy joining the Wyatts.  He had to join the Wyatts because Harper kept popping up and beating his ass right when he was about to win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

ted. said:


> Yeah i agree that everybody in the top 4 of mkst outstanding wrestler is interchangeable. hell omega could win that category this year off the strength of his wk match alone
> 
> you can tell naito has come a long way when he's outshown by only nakamura and mcgregor in charisma



I think he is going to win based off that match. It's just going to be nearly impossible for anyone to be able to do that. It's really Okada too because you need this amazing opponent to have these amazing matches and Okada's selling and just the abuse he tanked was. 

I can't find the damn thing on twitter but there was a picture from 13 months ago of Elgin/Naito at some non-NJPW event and then the poster for them as New Beginnings Osaka and the difference in that short amount of time is staggering. 

Big Dave claims that Naito is bigger than Nakamura ever was in Japan. I don't think Naito has the international following that Nakamura had though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. HIROSHI TANAHASHI VS. KAZUCHIKA OKADA 1/4 TOKYO (363)
> 
> 2,568
> 
> 2. Kenny Omega vs. Tetsuya Naito 8/13 Tokyo (286) 2,451



I get that everyone loves the wrist clutch moment and it's Okada finally winning but I very strongly feel as though Naito/Omega was easily the match of the year. 

Goto/Omega was a fucking awesome match too that got completely overshadowed by Naito/Omega. I actually think that the G1 Climax draw between Tanahashi/Okada is a better worked match as well. There's even more call backs in that one.



WhatADrag said:


> MOST IMPROVED
> 
> 1. MATT RIDDLE (190) 1,026
> 
> 2. The Miz (127) 1,020





Jake CENA said:


> that list is inaccurate af
> 
> The Miz should have been number one in all of the categories he's involved with



Miz has won Most Improved in 2008 and 2009 and he's placed every year in the category. At the same time Matt Riddle is most improved and rookie of the year which is such a strange parallel.


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think he is going to win based off that match. It's just going to be nearly impossible for anyone to be able to do that. It's really Okada too because you need this amazing opponent to have these amazing matches and Okada's selling and just the abuse he tanked was.



Oh i definitely agree. just homed in on omega because it's more of a star making performance for him which resonates more abroadly than okada showing why he's the new ace



> I can't find the damn thing on twitter but there was a picture from 13 months ago of Elgin/Naito at some non-NJPW event and then the poster for them as New Beginnings Osaka and the difference in that short amount of time is staggering.



facts. freshly remember the dayz when i was bored with elgin in roh and only seeing naito as tanahashi-lite. now here i am having been hyped amd entertained the fuck out of from their match in osaka



> Big Dave claims that Naito is bigger than Nakamura ever was in Japan. I don't think Naito has the international following that Nakamura had though.


wow. did he happen to mention what his claim was based off of? i wouldn't be too surprised because the dude's career and reception has taken off to the point where you have some call him njpw's stone cold


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

ted. said:


> Oh i definitely agree. just homed in on omega because it's more of a star making performance for him which resonates more abroadly than okada showing why he's the new ace



Most definitely. I can't praise that performance enough. BOAT GOAT.



ted. said:


> facts. freshly remember the dayz when i was bored with elgin in roh and only seeing naito as tanahashi-lite. now here i am having been hyped amd entertained the fuck out of from their match in osaka



Did you think it was 5 star? I think that it's definitely more than 4.5 but I wasn't sure. Maybe from a note taking standpoint but idk. I really love the suicide dive into the suplex spot. Can't wait for WWE to poach it as a strong man spot.



ted. said:


> wow. did he happen to mention what his claim was based off of? i wouldn't be too surprised because the dude's career and reception has taken off to the point where you have some call him njpw's stone cold



It's the merchandise and cultural impact. LIJ is hotter than Bullet Club and Naito embodies this character so perfectly. Kidaani has positioned Okada perfectly too. Naito resonates with lapsed Tanahashi fans or kids who are growing into their rebellious stage who don't like Okada the same way they did Tanahashi. 

I think Naito could be their Stone Cold but they have to push LIJ more than they do the Bullet Club. To me the latter is a dying brand and LIJ isn't. If you look at their shows it's ridiculous how many people are out there wearing his gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Most definitely. I can't praise that performance enough. BOAT GOAT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at previous won wrestlers of the year and seen Jericho won twice in the mid 2000s. Now does this mean that wrestling was slow those years or was Jericho actually the best in the world? I literally don't remember anything about Jericho during that time other than the fact he teamed with big show, faced hbk n Rey.


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Did you think it was 5 star? I think that it's definitely more than 4.5 but I wasn't sure. Maybe from a note taking standpoint but idk. I really love the suicide dive into the suplex spot. Can't wait for WWE to poach it as a strong man spot.



It's just shy imo but the next encounter they have down the line has the extra story behind it where a 5 star classic could happen



> It's the merchandise and cultural impact. LIJ is hotter than Bullet Club and Naito embodies this character so perfectly. Kidaani has positioned Okada perfectly too. Naito resonates with lapsed Tanahashi fans or kids who are growing into their rebellious stage who don't like Okada the same way they did Tanahashi.
> 
> I think Naito could be their Stone Cold but they have to push LIJ more than they do the Bullet Club. To me the latter is a dying brand and LIJ isn't. If you look at their shows it's ridiculous how many people are out there wearing his gear.


yeah i'm still surprised bullet club hasn't faded off yet lol. kenny is about the only one i can see keeping that boat afloat


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was looking at previous won wrestlers of the year and seen Jericho won twice in the mid 2000s. Now does this mean that wrestling was slow those years or was Jericho actually the best in the world? I literally don't remember anything about Jericho during that time other than the fact he teamed with big show, faced hbk n Rey.


Jericho put on a classic feud with HBK in 2008 that really elevated him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jericho put on a classic feud with HBK in 2008 that really elevated him.


Yep.

That feud was much better than the one HBK and Jericho had in 2003.

But I still think their best match was at WM19.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

ted. said:


> It's just shy imo but the next encounter they have down the line has the extra story behind it where a 5 star classic could happen



Yeah and I think if they wanted to show both their transformations to that point. I think that a G1 match with these guys back in Osaka would be 5 star potential. 

I mean tbh I actually didn't think it was a 5, I thought it was like 4.8-4.9 parts of a star, but at the same time I actually enjoy the match more than I have their other 2 matches. I thought it was better than like all but 3 of the Okada/Tanahashi matches and better than Suzuki/Okada. 



ted. said:


> yeah i'm still surprised bullet club hasn't faded off yet lol. kenny is about the only one i can see keeping that boat afloat



Him and the Bucks really kind of seem like they're their own unit now though with the ELITE. Big Dave says that Bullet Club/Elite merch outpaces everything except the biggest names in WWE. I'm still researching some of the logistics because I've heard conflicting reports, but apparently New Japan doesn't give them any licensing cut.



WhatADrag said:


> I was looking at previous won wrestlers of the year and seen Jericho won twice in the mid 2000s. Now does this mean that wrestling was slow those years or was Jericho actually the best in the world? I literally don't remember anything about Jericho during that time other than the fact he teamed with big show, faced hbk n Rey.



Absolutely up there with the best talents in the world. Here's the thing when he's winning and doing all of that shit the Third Generation is still a thing, U-30 is a thing, and NOAH is putting 60k in the dome. So it's just a different world but at the same time while he definitively had a claim because of his work, because Jericho really was one of best wrestlers in the world between the bells. Now the reason I brought up that other stuff is because the thing that distinguishes the Jericho to make him wrestler of the year is that he's a GOAT level talker.

This is why I think the work rate stuff is dubious because generally if you're a great worker they try to poach you and Vince has employed like half the guys.



The Juice Man said:


> Yep.
> 
> That feud was much better than the one HBK and Jericho had in 2003.
> 
> But I still think their best match was at WM19.



Yeah this makes a lot of sense to me. The second feud was much better but the better match was 19. WWE did a Wrestlemania Rewind of the 19 match and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

If Shaq doesn't want to be a man that's fine.  It's up to him.  He gets to make that decision.

But the least he could do is apologize to the Big Show.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Yep.
> 
> That feud was much better than the one HBK and Jericho had in 2003.
> 
> But I still think their best match was at WM19.


Yeah I gotta agree there. Their 19 match is one of my favorites.

They also put on a decent match on RAW later that year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Damn my source personally believes omega gonna be in the wwe next year.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn my source personally believes omega gonna be in the wwe next year.



Who is your source


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

The so called experts are making stupid predictions for Fastlane.  They expect interference in practically every match.  Dana Brooke is going to come out.  Then Ric Flair is going to come out.  The Undertaker is going to screw Roman Reigns.  Brock and Jericho are both going to interfere in the main event.  They really are hyping it up to be a terrible PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn my source personally believes omega gonna be in the wwe next year.



Makes sense since he got extended after the New Japan exodus to block him. Cena and him are working toward a dream match. Did you look at how much AJ merch was in the crowd? Dude is making more money right now than he ever has in his entire life because of the licensing. But he could probably make the same amount in TNA 



Rukia said:


> The so called experts are making stupid predictions for Fastlane.  They expect interference in practically every match.  Dana Brooke is going to come out.  Then Ric Flair is going to come out.  The Undertaker is going to screw Roman Reigns.  Brock and Jericho are both going to interfere in the main event.  They really are hyping it up to be a terrible PPV.



Who are the so called experts? Vegas? Because the only thing I've seen a prop bet for was for Jericho and he wasn't even favored. It's like if you bet 1 dollar and he does you get 7 which is the type of bet that generally means shit isn't happening.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Jericho screwing Owens is bad writing.  Jericho has helped Owens this entire time.  The best thing storyline wise is for Owens to finally lose when he no longer has help from Jericho.  It makes you wonder if turning on Jericho was the smart thing or not.

And I know Goldberg doesn't wrestle on Raw.  Owens should be entitled to a rematch though.  Assuming he does actually lose.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2017)

only thing that's correct is Roman being most overrated


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

The Observer is sexist.  100 categories.  Can't even be bothered to create a category for the top women.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

So if the Miz is the most improved every year.  Is he considered "good" yet?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Del Rio at tna


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Observer is sexist.  100 categories.  Can't even be bothered to create a category for the top women.



Ok this was actually funny



Rukia said:


> So if the Miz is the most improved every year.  Is he considered "good" yet?



That's why it's fucking retarded. At the rate he's improving he'd be the fucking GOAT.



WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio at tna



Yeesh

Dude should just go to AAA and do LU again. He is so much better for a Lucha promotion that actually knows what he represents and that he is ostensibly wrestling royalty.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 2016 Observer Awards
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Tfw your are in the Top 10 highest contributors on the thread but you don't get tagged in the post


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ok this was actually funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tna all over the place. Letting hardyz n everyone go to sign del Rio n matt Morgan.


Lord Trollbias said:


> Tfw your are in the Top 10 highest contributors on the thread but you don't get tagged in the post


I knew I was forgetting someone

Sorry breh honestly I just tagged people on that page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Tna all over the place. Letting hardyz n everyone go to sign del Rio n matt Morgan.
> 
> I knew I was forgetting someone
> 
> Sorry breh honestly I just tagged people on that page


Nah its all god man, I'm just playing around.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Great for this guy to be in the top 10. I think Miyahara is the future and had him on my top 10 wrestlers list from some weeks back.



If he gets more cut I think he can bring AJPW to greater heights. Probably not its peak, though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Hearing Pete dunne could be on the main roster after mania.

I might fucking cum


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

What is the WWE lawsuit against CM Punk?  I have read a million things about it since the Rock called him.

Is the WWE just mad that he walked away?  If so the WWE just needs to drop it.  They owe Punk for helping to keep them afloat during historically weak years.





WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Pete dunne could be on the main roster after mania.
> 
> I might fucking cum


He needs to beat the shit out of Regal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Breaking:

Jericho has 10 days to defend the US Title or he should be stripped of the belt according to the rules!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Del Rio won the tna title lmaoooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio won the tna title lmaoooo



On a serious note Del Rio being TNA Champion is not a bad thing but really on his debut!? A bit fast no?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is the WWE lawsuit against CM Punk?  I have read a million things about it since the Rock called him.
> 
> Is the WWE just mad that he walked away?  If so the WWE just needs to drop it.  They owe Punk for helping to keep them afloat during historically weak years.
> He needs to beat the shit out of Regal!



From what I understand, CM punk sued a WWE doctor for clearing him to wrestle when he had something like a staph infection. Punk tried to drop the lawsuit later but something stopped that from happening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> On a serious note Del Rio being TNA Champion is not a bad thing but really on his debut!? A bit fast no?


At this rate Matt Morgan might beat del Rio on his return


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio won the tna title lmaoooo


Wow poor Lashley.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tfw your are in the Top 10 highest contributors on the thread but you don't get tagged in the post



lol, I got no clue why he tagged me tbf. 

I don't watch nearly enough wrestling (and absolutely no MMA stuff) to add to the discussion in any substantial way. Interesting picks though.

I'm honestly kinda surprised that SDLive is _basically_ voted the top show of 2016. I mean... *I* love it, but I thought that just came from me enjoying anything that isn't garbage rather than the show's actual merits.

Good taste ftw, I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Those ratings really disrespected Raw.  WWE must be fuming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 3, 2017)

@SoulTaker Need your opinion on this Bruce Prichard podcast. Heard alot of great reviews.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Pete dunne could be on the main roster after mania.
> 
> I might fucking cum



ugliest wrestler alive is his new gimmick


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Those ratings really disrespected Raw.  WWE must be fuming.



I think they're probably laughing it off.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If he gets more cut I think he can bring AJPW to greater heights. Probably not its peak, though.



That's fair. I think that the greater height right now is keeping their advantage over NOAH and gaining one on Dragon Gate.I just wonder where they can go with him because the dude has basically run through all of his competition. He just wrestled the Bodyguard and I'm hoping to watch that match this weekend. 

I just love how he's a blend of U-30 Tanahashi and proto-Nakamura. 



WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker Need your opinion on this Bruce Prichard podcast. Heard alot of great reviews.



I'm really dubious of these sorts of things and I honestly didn't really like Conrad all that much with Flair. 

That said, the Prichard podcast is a must listen if you're really trying to learn the past landscape of WWF/WWE and if you want an idea of the current one.

I haven't listened to every single podcast but I've listened to probably more than half of them. They run a little long but it's because Conrad uses the Observer, Wrestler's books, and a bunch of other research tools to go through it piece by piece.

The TNA ones are aces


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure if you guys discussed this already but some info on TNA and the Hardys.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 3, 2017)

And LOL at TNA making Borito the WHC on his debut.

He was world champion 4 times in WWE and couldn't draw flies for any of those reigns.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

They had to.  Del Rio is a name.  Even if all he is doing is beating up a ninja turtle... It at least creates buzz.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 3, 2017)

On the Hardys (As well as CM Punk, Hulk Hogan, The Rock, and John Cena) I would like to see more wrestlers own their individual brand, so that they can carry it and its marketability across promotions if they so desire. That does cost money I admit, but I think it would go a longer way for big talent at least.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2017)

i agree tbh. sexy star should've shot to the top imo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I want Charlotte to win at Fastlane.  Because she's just better.

Owens winning would be nice.  But I would be shocked by it.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2017)

Owens is going to decently at fastlane, his strategy against Goldberg is going to work till Jericho costs Owens the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I hope not.  The Jericho part.

I would definitely like the match to be suspenseful though.  Can Goldberg even work five minutes?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

What do you guys think?  Both groups are starting to lose the fans.  Who will lose the fans first?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 3, 2017)

ted. said:


> i agree tbh. sexy star should've shot to the top imo



You have to understand. There's an agenda by the neckbeards to bring down The Big Dog. He reminds them of the jocks that used to shove them in lockers in school.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

Reigns is actually underrated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Mar 3, 2017)

Is the Switch any good? Anyone have one?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> You have to understand. There's an agenda by the neckbeards to bring down The Big Dog. He reminds them of the jocks that used to shove them in lockers in school.



I really don't think the dudes voting in the WON awards looked at it like that. Honestly the level of competency you need to vote in that award and how these guys are all disciples of Leltzer. I don't think it's the segment you're thinking it is. Not that there aren't voters who probably didn't vote like that but the voting body at large doesn't seem as entrenched in markdom.

I think that overrated has multiple connotations and if you look at Roman comparatively to other wrestlers then what is he really?

I really try to stay even keel when it comes to him so I know he can be in a good match and I certainly don't subscribe to this theory he gets carried all the time but in terms of work rate is he one of the 10 best employed by WWE? As a mic and work guy is he top 10 depending on your value set.

It's like whenever the topic is broached he's being compared to this replacement level wrestler almost as opposed to actually comparing him to his peers. Considering his position on the card and the manner of his prolonged push it's fair to a certain point.

Now what I'd submit to you is that there are fan favorite wrestlers who are more overrated than Roman or were more overrated than Roman. Case in point being how Ambrose was everyone's favorite and how he should have main evented Mania against HHH. Fast forward to Summerslam and Backlash everyone has turned on him, he's complacent, blah blah blah. When it's just the top spot magnifies your deficiencies. But that's fair as long as there are guys putting on better performances and not getting half the protection Roman does.

This is why he's the worst conversation in wrestling btw. Like you can't even call the dude a good wrestler or point out that the notion of him not being a good wrestler is dated as fuck, at this point, without it coming off as defending him when it's just balls and strikes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I really don't think the dudes voting in the WON awards looked at it like that. Honestly the level of competency you need to vote in that award and how these guys are all disciples of Leltzer. I don't think it's the segment you're thinking it is. Not that there aren't voters who probably didn't vote like that but the voting body at large doesn't seem as entrenched in markdom.
> 
> I think that overrated has multiple connotations and if you look at Roman comparatively to other wrestlers then what is he really?
> 
> ...



I've actually seen the definitions for all of the categories, I was joking.

The most overrated category in fact means the most _overpushed.
_


> 1. LOU THESZ/RIC FLAIR AWARD - This is open to pro wrestlers, for a combination of everything, being both important and influential this year in a positive manner from a business perspective, combining both box office impact as well as strong match quality in worked matches. Last year's top three were A.J. Styles, Hiroshi Tanahashi and Kazuchika Okada.
> 
> 2. MMA MOST VALUABLE FIGHTER: This is also for a combination of fighting inside the ring and importance outside in a positive manner from a business perspective as well. Last year’s top three were Ronda Rousey, Conor McGregor and Daniel Cormier.
> 
> ...



It was really inevitable he was going to win it, being the most pushed wrestler in the world and all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 3, 2017)

I get to see Orton vs styles live.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 3, 2017)

Two of my favorite wrestlers of all time

And I get to see it

I might cry bros


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I get to see Orton vs styles live.


I saw that.  Massively unfair to AJ.  Fuck Shane.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 3, 2017)

Homma suffered a spine injury


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

I have heard the stories about the Baby Trish nickname.  But I have ever really seen it to be honest.  Until now.  Watch that interview.  Alexa looks strikingly like Trish in this interview.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2017)

The new intro this week was fucking sick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I saw that.  Massively unfair to AJ.  Fuck Shane.


Wwe don't give us a Shane ,/ styles no!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Wwe don't give us a Shane ,/ styles no!!


Best we can hope for is that Shane will choose a representative at this point.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Best we can hope for is that Shane will choose a representative at this point.


Yeah it would be OK. But it doesn't seem like they are gonna do it,  
I really wonder why wwe always wants Shane to fight.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Yeah it would be OK. But it doesn't seem like they are gonna do it,
> I really wonder why wwe always wants Shane to fight.



Vince wants shane to kill himself in the ring, that why he won't have to go through the embarrassment of removing shane from his inheritance.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Is the Switch any good? Anyone have one?


I'd say wait a while, the console looks like a hot mess outside of Zelda.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2017)

Shane likes the spotlight, and the E probably thinks it's doing AJ a favor. Im glad AJ is running with the concept and not pulling what Punk did when he was asked to fight HHH. If they put on a good performance (of course they will), AJ will gel even better with senior leadership. They are probably also thinking a lot about how to keep the GM concept fresh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope Shane starts to get booed and gets heel heat for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd say wait a while, the console looks like a hot mess outside of Zelda.



Agreed.

I still play my WiiU to this day.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I still play my WiiU to this day.



My condolences.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> My condolences.



Bayonetta 2 is glorious.

Sorry you have shit taste in games.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince wants shane to kill himself in the ring, that why he won't have to go through the embarrassment of removing shane from his inheritance.


 lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Oh my god.  I just thought of this.

I would fucking love it if Cesaro and Sheamus sat at ringside to "observe" the championship match between the Club and Enzo/Cass.  That would work as a troll.  And it would be fitting for them to screw Enzo and Cass out of the match.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2017)

Imagine if @RealPaigeWWE @AJBrooks @MickieJames & @AlexaBliss_WWE faced off against the 4HW to determine the true source of the revolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Wwe don't give us a Shane ,/ styles no!!





Rukia said:


> Best we can hope for is that Shane will choose a representative at this point.



Daniel Bryan. One final match.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Imagine if @RealPaigeWWE @AJBrooks @MickieJames & @AlexaBliss_WWE faced off against the 4HW to determine the true source of the revolution.


It's a brilliant storyline that really writes itself.  They can wait a year or two (for the death of the brand split).

I imagine the 4 HW all being babyfaces in this scenario.  And the rest of the women in the WWE would all be against them, for various reasons.  But primarily because they are sick of hearing about the divas revolution.

Pure gold right there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

nothing worthwhile to discuss this week. fastlane card looks dumb af tbh.

i hope all the heels win.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2017)

Can't wait for my boy to take the title off Owens.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

elle fanning never passed to me as someone who's into DOM


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

Fast lane is gonna be boring, I heard Oldberg won't win tho, thank god. I hope the rumors are true


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

i honestly hope that rumor is true also. owens needs that main event match at WM to properly send off and bury jericho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2017)

Terrible news if true. Say good bye to your ratings if Goldberg don't win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

goldberg doesn't need a title heading to WM when he's just a part timer. that kind of shit should never be done again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> goldberg doesn't need a title heading to WM when he's just a part timer. that kind of shit should never be done again.


Exactly


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

fuck the NEW DAY. i should be the one who goes to WM as your host.


----------



## teddy (Mar 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Is the Switch any good? Anyone have one?


Nope. only thing they have right now is zelda


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

New Day can't even do 2 minute segments anymore without being insufferable.  I doubt they will do well hosting Mania.





Jake CENA said:


> elle fanning never passed to me as someone who's into DOM


Elle Fanning has started taking more and more adult roles bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2017)

Goldberg needs to win and replace the universal title with the big gold belt, this is the most important match of the last 2 years, don't let goldberg lose.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2017)

there's no way they would bring back the world heavyweight title even if oldberg wins. vince hates that thing iirc.

elle fanning is among my personal top 20 bath water tier women

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2017)

Hardyz signed with roh


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Logan buried the Marvel Cinematic Universe guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

No spoilers I wanna see it rukia


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

What are the odds Roman main events the ppv?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No spoilers I wanna see it rukia


one spoiler.  No fucking sky beams in this movie.  A super hero film without a sky beam!  



WhatADrag said:


> What are the odds Roman main events the ppv?


i hope not.  I always want the championship match on last.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Sami Zayn better be ready to do the job tonight.  Zero percent chance he wins.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah i'm not seeing a win here. would like to be surprised but at the same time this is joe's first main roster ppv match


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

I just want one Muscle Buster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Three belt changes tonight?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2017)

Man I havent been on in a while.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Meanwhile on DragonBall Super.

Goku turned heel against the rest of the DB multiverse in the tournament.

I can't make this up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Hearing the hardyz signed with roh full time.

Fish o reiley and dijak are cleared to sign anywhere now.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Meanwhile on DragonBall Super.
> 
> Goku turned heel against the rest of the DB multiverse in the tournament.
> 
> I can't make this up.


Hollywood Goku was long overdue.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hollywood Goku was long overdue.



The fucked up stipulation is the losing universes get erased.

But Goku gives no fucks.

He just wants to fight strong guys.

Dat uber heel saiyan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2017)

heel goku just happened several episodes ago with black.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The fucked up stipulation is the losing universes get erased.
> 
> But Goku gives no fucks.
> 
> ...


Goku don't give a darn about no other universes. He's always cared more about a good fight than the fate of the world.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Predictions:

Tozawa/Swann
Nia Jax
Charlotte
Samoa Joe
Strowman
Gallows/Anderson
Neville
Goldberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2017)

I think Im done with wrestling guys. Lately Ive stopped watching any wrestling related content and have been binging on UFC and other sports.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Haven't been keeping up because I really dislike Mania season, but I miss you guys so am watching Fastlane tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Im done with wrestling guys. Lately Ive stopped watching any wrestling related content and have been binging on UFC and other sports.


Smackdown>>>>>UFC.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I like that New Day isn't at Fastlane.





Khris said:


> Haven't been keeping up because I really dislike Mania season, but I miss you guys so am watching Fastlane tonight.


Card is a mess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Any betting odds on that Owens/Berg match? It would make my day if Owens retains.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Card is a mess.



Yeah it's pretty weak. It'll end up looking worse if the ME ends up being a 2 minute squash or a 10 minute rest spot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I like two matches that seem like they will be on the card.  Cena/Nikki against Miz/Maryse.  And Jericho against Owens.  The rest just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Smackdown>>>>>UFC.


See I feel like its a chore to watch any wrestling. I think Im burned out. Plus UFC fights are legit .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See I feel like its a chore to watch any wrestling. I think Im burned out. Plus UFC fights are legit .



You're always burned out tho. Just stop watching already. 

Also LOL at that last comment.



Khris said:


> Any betting odds on that Owens/Berg match? It would make my day if Owens retains.


Jericho might interfere to screw over Owens and then Brock my interfere afterward or some shit to screw over Goldberg. I dunno. lol


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Any betting odds on that Owens/Berg match? It would make my day if Owens retains.


I think he could. you have people think jericho could make a run-in and mess things up for him but you also have the possibility of brock showing up and embarrassing oldberg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jericho might interfere to screw over Owens and then Brock my interfere afterward or some shit to screw over Goldberg. I dunno. lol





ted. said:


> I think he could. you have people think jericho could make a run-in and mess things up for him but you also have the possibility of brock showing up and embarrassing oldberg



I see.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Going to go out on a limb and bet on owens. an oldberg win just puts the wwe in another "who's gonna get the big rub" situation after mania that i'm not sure they're going to want to deal with


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I will never forget how fucking terrible that Green Bay crowd last Monday.  Hopefully this Wisconsin crowd is better.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Stephanie isn't here right now due to some sort of flight issue.  This is definitely a set up for something to go wrong from her point of view and of course she will blame Foley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2017)

This PPV really does have such little hype it's crazy. Doesn't even feel like the last PPV before Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm amazed  by the length of the pre-show Cruiserweight match.  The cruiser eights never get this much time!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This PPV really does have such little hype it's crazy. Doesn't even feel like the last PPV before Mania.


Do you think there was more hype for Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Hell I'm not even hyped for Mania itself. It's possible I might just skip it this year, or not see it live.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Raw after Mania will be good though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe I should just go play Horizon


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Hell I'm not even hyped for Mania itself. It's possible I might just skip it this year, or not see it live.


Your loss. Missing out on some goat stuff like Goldberg as champ again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Sami


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

This could actually be a really good match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Your loss. Missing out on some goat stuff like Goldberg as champ again.



Saf I like you but this aint 98 anymore.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Figured sami/joe would be first



Khris said:


> Maybe I should just go play Horizon



wouldn't blame you tbh. halfway tempted to pop in edf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Sami already selling simple kicks like they're Genki damas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Sami should roll out of the ring and just take the count out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm not even watching it, just checking here/Twitter to see who wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

I think the predictable nature of this match kinda ruins it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2017)

I really wanted this to be better than their NXT match which was kind of boring. So far it's delivering.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Saf I like you but this aint 98 anymore.


Yet Goldberg stay more over than you nerds favorites.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yet Goldberg stay more over than you nerds favorites.



Kardashians are also over. Just saiyan.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Kind of a boring finish.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

That's the kind of match you could've had on raw tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Yooo. Dana Thyuuk is back?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

>Enzo

Yo Imma split for a min.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

enzo is lit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are finished as a team.  They don't get the reaction that they used to.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> enzo is lit.


It was another lame promo.  Enzo is on a long losing streak right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2017)

The crowd was going ape shit for them


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It was another lame promo.  Enzo is on a long losing streak right now.


Had the crowd eating out of the palm of their hands. All that matters.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

The crowd likes to participate.  It is that simple.  I don't believe that they actually care about these guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2017)

Enzo is a hilaribad wrestler though


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

It's time to move him into a managerial role.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Enzo is a hilaribad wrestler though



Santino is more credible than him. At least Santino had that sick looking hip toss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Worst thing about Enzo is that he gets the seven nation army chant. I used to love that chant.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The crowd likes to participate.  It is that simple.  I don't believe that they actually care about these guys.


They wouldn't participate if they didn't care.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Every Enzo and Cass match is the same.  Enzo gets destroyed for 90% of the match.  Eventually makes the tag.  The tide turns.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Such a lame team finisher too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Tozawa/Swann
> Nia Jax
> ...


Perfect so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Foley aint fired yet?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2017)

There's definitely a place for Enzo and Cass though. Enzo is just really not working out as a wrestler.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

I wanna bust a nut on Sasha's big ass forehead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Why mick lying and scheming when steph just said she's watching the ppv on her phone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Foley aint fired yet?


It could happen any day now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Cass would be in a Corbin type of position or better if he didn't have Enzo by his side.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Sasha about to do another job.  The WWE has treated her like shit for three straight months.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Kinda wanna watch the show in German.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

How has makabe not been NTR'd yet?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Sasha isn't as over as she used to be.  And I blame the WWE 100% for the poor way they have booked her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How has makabe not been NTR'd yet?



Sasha a faithful waifu.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Fuck you, cole. moolah ain't good company


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Crowd about to start a "boring" chant.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't feel much intensity from someone who's supposed to be a monster in the industry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Jax is the female Roman. Literally.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Nia isn't very good.  No matter how much they push her.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sasha a faithful waifu.


Man I think once Naka and his homies hit her up it'll be over.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

I stand corrected


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, how is Sasha going to get into the Mania match if she never wins?


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Happy banks won. i was feeling bad for her


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I wish Nia's career had been on the line in that match.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

I legit thought banks was going to grab the rope too lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

When did this turn into RAW?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Wait when did rusev cut his hair?


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Daaaaaamn jinder been juicing?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Handsome Rusev makes me laugh every time I hear it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Why Lana wrapping her legs with foil bruv?


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Lana


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

The addition of these matches confirms to me that Goldberg/Owens will be very short.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

And it really does feel like a random episode of Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The addition of these matches confirms to me that Goldberg/Owens will be very short.


I mean did you expect anything more? Goldberg can't take a bump.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And it really does feel like a random episode of Raw.


Fucking real. not one match feels like it belongs on the last ppv before mania


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why Lana wrapping her legs with foil bruv?


Idk why but the rest of her is still hot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

ted. said:


> Idk why but the rest of her is still hot



I'd fap but shit's making me hungry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I feel like Mahal has go away heat mixed with complete indifference.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Come on Rusev.  Give him a good match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

So Rusev is Shaq's replacement for Mania?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2017)

So we're supposed to believe Rusev should be worried about Big Show,  a guy he's defeated at least 5 times.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

The CNN Is Fake News poster is golden


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So we're supposed to believe Rusev should be worried about Big Show,  a guy he's defeated at least 5 times.



Big Show lost weight. It's a big deal I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So we're supposed to believe Rusev should be worried about Big Show,  a guy he's defeated at least 5 times.


Who wouldn't be worried about the big show?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

So Rusev really isn't going to get ANY offence in at all? Really Vince?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Dude, every time I see Lana I crave shawarma and burritos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Rusev really isn't going to get ANY offence in at all? Really Vince?


Nevermind.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Come on Big Show.  Put young talent over!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Terrible Enzo and Cass commercial.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

The Wrestlemania show might not be very good.  But the promos are fucking great.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

This PPV is an absolute ABOMINATION. Holy fuck.

I'm just waiting for The Big Dog's match then I'm going straight to sleep. I can't do this. Fucking terrible. Makes Elimination Chamber look like a masterpiece.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> This PPV is an absolute ABOMINATION. Holy fuck.
> 
> I'm just waiting for The Big Dog's match then I'm going straight to sleep. I can't do this. Fucking terrible. Makes Elimination Chamber look like a masterpiece.


Sasha's entrance was my favorite moment so far.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had to stop myself from fading several times now because at this rate the only thing i'm remotely interested in seeing is reigns and strowman hoss it up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow. This could possibly be WOAT PPV of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Smackdown has like five matches at their PPVs.  Raw has like 10 tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

I guess WWE would be stupid enough to intentionally book a terrible PPV just to make Mick Foley look bad to strip him of power.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> This PPV is an absolute ABOMINATION. Holy fuck.
> 
> I'm just waiting for The Big Dog's match then I'm going straight to sleep. I can't do this. Fucking terrible. Makes Elimination Chamber look like a masterpiece.


Its Sunday Night RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

That release German looked sick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

These headbutts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

This has been the best match of the night so far. Not to say its been a bad match because its been good but my God the rest of the PPV has been shocking.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Neville/Jack match was pretty good.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Crowd is legit into this match and i don't blame. actually feels like it belongs to be on the card


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Need to have Austin Aries interview Neville tomorrow night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

I like the fact that Neville doesn't use Red Arrow very often nowadays. It gives the match where he does use it, like this one, that much more value and that more feel of attrition.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

Best match so far by some distance. Neville and Gallagher both awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Heyman in the building. Lesnar screws over Oldberg?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

The backstage interviewer is having a good night.  Tom Philips in the doghouse for public humiliation.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh no.  What are these losers doing here?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh FFS its these three.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

100% convinced this Ice Cream thing is just to spite Punk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow they actually got their ice cream. Why couldn't Punk get his?


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

If there was ever an appropriate time to chant cm punk it's now


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

There have been a lot of segments meant to stall for time tonight.

@SoulTaker


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Roman not main eventing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

How much can WWE stall for Goldberg/Owens?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally. Watching this then going to sleep. Want to see Goldberg v Owens, but I'm not sitting through Bayley and Charlotte this morning. Can't do it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Reigns/Strowman could be MOTN. Actually hyped for this.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns/Strowman could be MOTN. Actually hyped for this.


Honestly this is more compelling than Roman/Undertaker would be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 100% convinced this Ice Cream thing is just to spite Punk





[S-A-F] said:


> Wow they actually got their ice cream. Why couldn't Punk get his?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Reigns Boos. My drug.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Anyone want to place bets on how many superman punches are being thrown in this match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

ted. said:


> Anyone want to place bets on how many superman punches are being thrown in this match?


4 or 5.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

There are going to be a lot of punches in this match.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

Crowd is alive.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2017)

This match should have been no DQ and just let the two go full out brutalize each other (Within reason for WWE)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Roman's shoes are stupid.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Take his vest off Strowman!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Honestly think we may see Reigns snap and assault Strowman with weapons to end this match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Roman's shoes are stupid.


they keep throwin me off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

That would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Roman is getting man handled in this match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Roman is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

I hate this bullshit that the only thing that can hurt a big guy is themselves.  You can only run into the ring post so many times.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

BABYGURL is about to make it Reign in this bitch..


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

Roman beat Strowman


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Wow.  A clean win.  I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Strowman a dumbfuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Seriously? Just like that? Really? REALLY!? REALLY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

Vince has truly lost the plot. He had Roman beat Strowman CLEAN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Never doubt DA BIG DAWG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

No Taker?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Strowman a dumbfuck.


That would have been an awesome head butt.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

1 spear after they made it a point in the promo over how strowman was able to get up relatively quickly from getting speared through the barricade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

The meltdown on Wrestlingforum right now



I was certain Strowman was winning. Roman's booking is God Tier


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Hopefully Charlotte can pull this off.  THE QUEEN!!


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Strowman a dumbfuck.


This too. and after past weeks have been establishing him as competent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

ted. said:


> This too. and after past weeks have been establishing him as competent



Why take a risk when the usual shit you've been doing works?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Dana Thyook


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The meltdown on Wrestlingforum right now
> 
> 
> 
> I was certain Strowman was winning. Roman's booking is God Tier



That place is full of foot worshipers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Braun was never real. Just a long drawn out build in another attempt to make Roman look strong. Also why does Braun go high risk? WHY?


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why take a risk when the usual shit you've been doing works?


It's like they forgot about how they built this dude


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

vince needs a roid attack.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

ted. said:


> It's like they forgot about how they built this dude


He had really good momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Charlotte to win by DQ and continue the streak somewhat. They can't possibly do hot potato with the Title anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

The only conclusion to draw from this: Roman goes on to beat Taker at Mania.

Braun wins the Andre Battle Royale.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

That win over the Big Show is worthless now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Does Charlotte have shit hair or can't she pick a stylist to save her life?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

Never underestimate the big dawg RR.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Charlotte to win by DQ and continue the streak somewhat. They can't possibly do hot potato with the Title anymore.


I agree.  But.  Charlotte will lose her PPV win streak at some point.  And it should be in a 1-on-1 match.  Not a fatal four way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That win over the Big Show is worthless now.


The whole build is worthless. I'd have accepted a dirty loss. I'd have accepted a DQ. I'd have accepted a double count out or hell just a count out. But a clean loss. 
Vince needs to retire ASAP.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmm, why does this remind me of another situation with a certain Samoan.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But.  Charlotte will lose her PPV win streak at some point.  And it should be in a 1-on-1 match.  Not a fatal four way.



Charlottes ppv streak is going to be fed to Asuka's winning streak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 5, 2017)

I have hope now that Roman will really beat Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Does Charlotte have shit hair or can't she pick a stylist to save her life?


Her hair is fine.  I don't know why she periodically trots out these bad hair styles.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Charlottes ppv streak is going to be fed to Asuka's winning streak.


I don't think so.

I can imagine Vince having real reservations and doubts about Asuka.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

30 mins left of the show


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> 30 mins left of the show


This needs to basically be a women's iron man match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> 30 mins left of the show


15 Min Women's Match. 5 Minutes Promo/Hype. 5 Minutes actual KO/Oldberg. 5 Min shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

That's the move I want Charlotte to do to me guys.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I can imagine Vince having real reservations and doubts about Asuka.



To be fair, Vince could book it to be a double KO and it would GOAT as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Please.  Natural Selection.  Come on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

One of the best moonsaults in wrasslin tbh. If not the best.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

I find it hilarious that people are actually surprised Vince built up a monster just to job him out to a babyface.

He's been doing it for Cena for YEARS.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> I can imagine Vince having real reservations and doubts about Asuka.


Yeah, we all know Vince doesn't find Asians attractive.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

This hasn't been a bad match but I'm struggling to get any sort of investment in it. Crowd seems drained too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Bayley's offense sucks.  She has a couple of good suplex attacks I guess.  I hate her punch and elbow attacks though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

That one kid who keeps going "Let's Go Bayley" needs to STFU


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

yea i've been sleepy all ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

That bump hurt more than anything in last month's Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea i've been sleepy all ppv.


Who that be in your sig man?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

That's kinda heelish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

At least BABYGURL won clean.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Charlotte got screwed.  Mick is going to get a lot of blame for this.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

AND BIG DAWG BAYLEY ENDS THE STREAK!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

This PPV is fucking up all the good builds from RAW.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> That's kinda heelish.


That's firmly heelish. i expect dreams to be broken tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Why would the ref give a shit about Sasha complaining?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't understand the booking these past 2 matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> That's kinda heelish.


Why should anyone be surprised though?  The WWE has proven that they don't know the difference between heel and babyface behavior anymore.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

Fuck momentum, we still got a whole month from Wrestlemania. We don't need no fucking momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't understand the booking these past 2 matches.


Why is Bayley okay with this?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Bayley okay with this?


Frankly, it was ooc for her to not give back the title two weeks ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Strowman & Charllote's streak and Owens' reign in a single shitty Raw-esque PPV.

K
E
K
.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

But Sasha hit Charlotte? Why did Charlotte not win by DQ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> This PPV is fucking up all the good builds from RAW.



Vince: Hey guys let me book a ppv, let me show you I still got it
HHH: I'm not to sure about it, we have been putting a lot of effort into building our superstars
Vince: Don't worry, I have been paying close attention, I would do anything to possible harm the brand

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Fuck momentum, we still got a whole month from Wrestlemania. We don't need no fucking momentum.


This is facts. vince is booking like he forgot wrestlemania is around the corner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

On your knees dog.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But Sasha hit Charlotte? Why did Charlotte not win by DQ?


I'm kind of glad Sasha came down.  Charlotte was going to go for that twisted moonsault.  I don't want her to kill herself.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who that be in your sig man?


ayisha diaz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Hopefully this wwe worst ppv or the year n not mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

They are going to squash KO. I feel sick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

And now we just have one more feud to cool off. Jericho didn't die for this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They are going to squash KO. I feel sick.



It's Goldberg though.

The one who beat the one in 21-1.

Steen could have lost it to BABYGJRL.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

You know who I feel sorry for the most? The people who make the epic video packages. They put in so much effort into making them as good as possible knowing the bookers are going to completely fuck up anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> It's Goldberg though.
> 
> The one who beat the one in 21-1.
> 
> Steen could have lost it to BABYGJRL.


Rather Reigns than a part-part-timer tbh. Oldberg winning means Lesnar Champion at Mania too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Why does a 50 year old dad need escorts?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

Goldberg confirmed Salty Spittoon level tough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rather Reigns than a part-part-timer tbh.


THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rather Reigns than a part-part-timer tbh. Oldberg winning means Lesnar Champion at Mania too.



And who do you thing is going to beat Lesnar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

This guy already a sweaty fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Don't pee guys.  You will miss it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Damn never knew Goldberg went to UGA. They've never mentioned him on campus. Ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Sit on him Steen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> And who do you thing is going to beat Lesnar?


Yeah. But we have to endure a Lesnar reign to get there. Though Heel Roman could actually get cheered against part-time Lesnar tbh.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why does a 50 year old dad need escorts?


Might bust a quad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Kevin needs to immediately roll out of the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

And how you people forget that Steen was booked like a complete bitch most of his title reign.

Hell, Nose won the title for him..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Gotta stall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Berg still sweating


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Good job KO.  You outlasted Brock!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

KO just trying to pad out his title reign.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. But we have to endure a Lesnar reign to get there. Though Heel Roman could actually get cheered against part-time Lesnar tbh.



You keep thinking that.

Casuals still love Suplex City.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Remember, people paid for this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Goldberg chasing him outside of the ring is what he needs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

22 seconds.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

they actually did it.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

And its harvest time already. Taste that delicious squash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah this is much better than a 20 minute match with Reigns.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm just laughing. Like wtf has been this PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

It was a bad PPV.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

Old Man Goldberg vs Brock WM 20 again...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

And I think that the crowd is probably stunned.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

At least the title will be in the main event.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 5, 2017)

The last time there was as big of a travesty in a fastlane as this, Paul Walker died.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

21.65 seconds to be more accurate. 

Fuck this is stupid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

At least KO will be US Champion after Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> At least KO will be US Champion after Mania.


Lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Elimination Chamber had like 5 matches; 3 of which were women's matches.  And it was a much better PPV.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

Raw tomorrow is gonna be something else...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

My boy goatberg.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Why'd the dickhead ref ring the bell when he sees KO is clearly distracted? Wouldn't it have made much more sense for Jericho's music to play AFTER the bell was rung?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> The last time there was as big of a travesty in a fastlane as this, Paul Walker died.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2017)

Soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Hm, Bayley seems like a hypocrite to me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Sasha looks cute asf though.


----------



## teddy (Mar 5, 2017)

How can anyone have any kind of faith in the company to deliver a decent effort at mania from this shit? it's shaping up to be a dud like last year's. better off rewatching wrestle kingdom 11

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

Summary of people's reaction to Goldberg likely being the ME of Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 5, 2017)

This shit is making me miss Blootista.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

WWE desperately needs to get past Mania. I think they are shedding viewers and subscribers like crazy right now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Summary of people's reaction to Goldberg likely being the ME of Wrestlemania.



Goldberg/Lesnar would be the ME regardless if Goldberg had the belt or not.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2017)

Goatberg champ and he can't even work.

Living the dream.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Put yourself in Goldberg's shoes.  Knowing you can't work.  Knowing you can't take a bump.  Knowing you haven't even been around to promote this match.

Wouldn't you be embarrassed?

The guy must be broke asf to be willing to do this.  He's actually tarnishing his legacy at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE desperately needs to get past Mania. I think they are shedding viewers and subscribers like crazy right now.


Legit just unsubscribed from the Network 5 minutes ago. Back to the live stream life for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Summary of people's reaction to Goldberg likely being the ME of Wrestlemania.


Not even Alexa Bliss could have salvaged this PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

Jesus Christ if there is anything good in this world please keep AJ Styles away from the clusterfuck that is Monday Night RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Legit just unsubscribed from the Network 5 minutes ago. Back to the live stream life for me.


Good call.  I will go do it too.  I'm sure WWE monitors this sort of thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Summary of people's reaction to Goldberg likely being the ME of Wrestlemania.


That's our reaction to the entire wm.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Christ if there is anything good in this world please keep AJ Styles away from the clusterfuck that is Monday Night RAW.


Agree.  Just add some more pieces from NXT.  Make a couple of trades with Raw.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

Hold on a minute. If Kevin Owens turned on Chris Jericho because of Triple...why didn't Samoa Joe help him? I mean that might not be the case, but why have that conversation before the Festival of Friendship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Christ if there is anything good in this world please keep AJ Styles away from the clusterfuck that is Monday Night RAW.



Why do people keep saying this?

Is there a actual quote from a legit reliable source?

We just assume wwe wanting aj on raw is true because he the goat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Hold on a minute. If Kevin Owens turned on Chris Jericho because of Triple...why didn't Samoa Joe help him? I mean that might not be the case, but why have that conversation before the Festival of Friendship.


Foley banned Joe pay attention.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do people keep saying this?
> 
> Is there a actual quote from a legit reliable source?
> 
> We just assume wwe wanting aj on raw is true because he the goat.


Just based on some rumours spreading around regarding a possible stipulation should AJ and Shane actually have a match at Mania. No idea if they are credible or not.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Foley banned Joe pay attention.


I didn't catch that part can you blame me during this ppv. Seriously this is why I was dreading the brand split's return these kinds of meh ppv events.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just based on some rumours spreading around regarding a possible stipulation should AJ and Shane actually have a match at Mania. No idea if they are credible or not.



Don't see it happening. See guys like dean and ziggler getting drafted to raw tho.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I could see Vince complaining that SD has too much of the talent; and that Raw needs more.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could see Vince complaining that SD has too much of the talent; and that Raw needs more.


Like that is going to solve everything wrong with RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I could see Vince complaining that SD has too much of the talent; and that Raw needs more.


Raw has all of the talent and part timers and some more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do people keep saying this?
> 
> Is there a actual quote from a legit reliable source?
> 
> We just assume wwe wanting aj on raw is true because he the goat.



Vince is very hot on AJ, he wants AJ on the main brand.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince is very hot on AJ, he wants AJ on the main brand.


I have actually heard those rumors too tbh.  AJ is more of a Vince guy than a HHH guy.  If AJ was 4 inches taller, Vince would want to make love to the guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw has all of the talent and part timers and some more.


Yeah. But its Vince we are talking about here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince is very hot on AJ, he wants AJ on the main brand.


Give me a reliable source.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Damn imagine naka being drafted to sd while aj get traded to raw

One of those be careful what u wish for things soul taker talks about


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. But its Vince we are talking about here.


True he bout to have goldberg vs lesnar as the main event


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

The replay is on right now.  I'm fucking astonished by how sexy Sasha is; her ring gear is fucking exceptional.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn imagine naka being drafted to sd while aj get traded to raw
> 
> One of those be careful what u wish for things soul taker talks about


i would be interested to hear st's thoughts on Fastlane.  He wasn't around much tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i would be interested to hear st's thoughts on Fastlane.  He wasn't around much tonight.



I watched logan today man it was fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I watched logan today man it was fire.


Logan makes up for Fastlane.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias i did it.  I canceled my subscription too.  They are going to have to win me back.

As far as Raw is concerned this week.  I think I will watch Supergirl instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2017)

Fastlane's Main Event was pretty funny.

How was the rest of the show? Ended up being out of the house all day due to my original plans getting fucked, so I and my family had to unfuck them, so all I caught was the ME and the tail end of the Women's Champ match (which I am BEYOND torn on, jeez).


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

It was a bad PPV all the way around.  A bad PPV with extremely questionable booking decisions.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I watched logan today man it was fire.



Logan was the shit.
Check out "Get Out" too if you haven't already. Dat Stellar movie tag team.



Rukia said:


> It was a bad PPV all the way around.  A bad PPV with extremely questionable booking decisions.



That whomps. Oh well, at least the Chris/Kevin feud should be really great. Not often we get one where both sides have very, very deep reasons for hating each other (Even SD mostly just has "you're the champion, I'm the challenger, let's fight!")


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Worst ppv of all time. All of the match results were stupid.

They only have one job to do and that is focus on building up the feuds by putting all of the heels over in this show and have them lose at WM. 

This bullshit with 0 cardio Oldberg has to stop. Wtf, i feel sorry for all those people who bought WM tickets and watch Brock and Oldberg roleplay for 2mins. Vince and Steph are retards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Orlando crowed should hijack WM and boo the shit out of Oldberg 

But i have low hopes, Orlandu is little jimmy infested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

So Oldberg and Lesnar are main eventing Wrestlemania after all? 

Man...should go with Wyatt and Orton...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

...no

Goldberg is 50 years old. At the least, show that he has some rust. That he has to work harder for his victory. Establish that he's not the fresh, 29-31 year-old that can just mow over opponents anymore. If he's going to win make it a struggle.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Sasha Banks is the only thing I liked.  And I guess I'm glad that Enzo and Cass lost.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Never imagined that there will be a time that i will be hating on Goldberg.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Worst ppv of all time. All of the match results were stupid.
> 
> They only have one job to do and that is focus on building up the feuds by putting all of the heels over in this show and have them lose at WM.
> 
> This bullshit with 0 cardio Oldberg has to stop. Wtf, i feel sorry for all those people who bought WM tickets and watch Brock and Oldberg roleplay for 2mins. Vince and Steph are retards.



Joe winning was good booking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't decide which is more retarded, watching Roman punching and spamming superman punch for 20mins or watching Oldberg for 2mins at WM


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So Oldberg and Lesnar are main eventing Wrestlemania after all?
> 
> Man...should go with Wyatt and Orton...



Honestly, they were gonna Main Event WM regardless , I was just kinda hoping it wouldn't be for the title.

I mean, from a drawing standpoint, I guess it helps the belt since 'Berg and Bork have the highest star power. Unfortunately though, it feels like a downgrade since the two combatants can barely touch each other, and I can't see the match going all that long. Makes it look like an accessory accompanying the bigness of the match rather than helping elevate it.

Blah.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Joe winning was good booking.



That's why i said that all of the heels in this ppv shoulda went over and won. Joe is obviously going to win no matter what, but the lack of Muscle Buster is stupid.

Bayley is an annoying bitch she's like a female Enzo. 

This shit is giving me hypertension. 

The only thing that was good in this ppv was Neville retaining via Red Arrow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> That's why i said that all of the heels in this ppv shoulda went over and won. Joe is obviously going to win no matter what, but the lack of Muscle Buster is stupid.
> 
> Bayley is an annoying bitch she's like a female Enzo.
> 
> ...


dude.  Can't believe Charlotte is considered the heel.  She was fucking robbed tonight.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, they were gonna Main Event WM regardless , I was just kinda hoping it wouldn't be for the title.
> 
> I mean, from a drawing standpoint, I guess it helps the belt since 'Berg and Bork have the highest star power. Unfortunately though, it feels like a downgrade since the two combatants can barely touch each other, and I can't see the match going all that long. Makes it look like an accessory accompanying the bigness of the match rather than helping elevate it.
> 
> Blah.



This is the problem WCW had didn't it? Lesnar can still go on for a few more years, but having a 50 year-old main eventing wrestlemania with one of the main titles? I think it just illustrates a failure on their part to book their own stars competently.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> dude.  Can't believe Charlotte is considered the heel.  She was fucking robbed tonight.



Bayley is a hypocrite. She should be burned like the witch she is. 

Nia Jax can't be the womens champ, the belt won't fit her


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Seriously think about Charlotte's streak.  This streak should never have been allowed to influence booking the way that it has.  But it did.  And the streak became a real thing.  Michael Cole mentioned it at like the last five paper views.

So I don't at all understand the decision to have Charlotte fall to heel tactics.  Charlotte was screwed here.  And Bayley seemed totally okay with it on Talking Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

From a business standpoint, i can understand why they'd put Oldberg and Brock as the main event of WM, but ffs it doesn't have to be a title match, i knew a lot of top talent are injured but Fat Owens isn't. He can carry the Raw brand as their top heel. Finn Balor is returning and we can have all the dream matches once he's back.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2017)

Raws main event scene is a mess right now.

Rollins is out and is working a feud with HHH
Owens and Jericho are in a feud, Jericho is leaving after WM so the US title needs to be taken off of him
Balor will be substituting for Rollins in a HHH match if he can't be cleared.
Roman was in a feud with Stroman, also people were sick to death of Roman vs Owens

Goldberg and Lesnar made sense for the title all things considered. As long as Goldbergs last match isn't against Lesnar, then this will be a extremely good move. Goldberg can put someone over just as well as Lesnar can.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seriously think about Charlotte's streak.  This streak should never have been allowed to influence booking the way that it has.  But it did.  And the streak became a real thing.  Michael Cole mentioned it at like the last five paper views.
> 
> So I don't at all understand the decision to have Charlotte fall to heel tactics.  Charlotte was screwed here.  And Bayley seemed totally okay with it on Talking Raw.




Because her merchandise doesn't sell unlike Bayley's 

All the retarded kids love Bayley's gimmick. Her hand gestures and waving are remind me of autistic Emma.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I believe Balor/Joe is a match that could be added to Mania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

I wish i had tickets and go to WM and have ringside seats. During the main event i will jump over the barrier and piss on the ring literally. I wont give a darn if they threw me out. Im making a fucking statement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

"Talking RAW"? How unoriginal. Should make a better title than that. I wouldn't think it'd be nearly as entertaining as Talking Smack either.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Nia Jax's waistline is 62. Oh fucking shit!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "Talking RAW"? How unoriginal. Should make a better title than that. I wouldn't think it'd be nearly as entertaining as Talking Smack either.


It isn't as good.  Raw is so pathetic that they even have to resort to stealing Renee Young from Smackdown.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Raw will never be better as long as Vince and Steph are around


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Steph should always stay at home and breastfeed her kids and Triple
H


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Bayley was so lucky when Charlotte had her in that triangle choke.


----------



## Legend (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Give me a reliable source.


Here ya go:


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Legend said:


> Here ya go:


Forbes sites wrestling news world as the source to where the rumor came from.

If won didn't report it IDC tbh. Was it reporter on won?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i did it.  I canceled my subscription too.  They are going to have to win me back.
> 
> As far as Raw is concerned this week.  I think I will watch Supergirl instead.


Gonna miss the goatberg championship celebration.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

Fat Owens should have his rematch tomorrow and win the title back, this way we will still have FO vs Jericho at WM. Oldberg can suck a dick. He pulled off his spear and jackhammer combo like he was on life support and it took everything out of him. Is that championship material to you?? Owens maybe fat but he has incredible cardio and can pull off big moves casually. 

I want to send John Wick and kill Vince. I'd pay for his freedom and retirement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Put yourself in Goldberg's shoes.  Knowing you can't work.  Knowing you can't take a bump.  Knowing you haven't even been around to promote this match.
> 
> Wouldn't you be embarrassed?
> 
> The guy must be broke asf to be willing to do this.  He's actually tarnishing his legacy at this point.



I'd be happy making mad cash by not doing the job am supposed to be doing as well. 



Shirker said:


> Fastlane's Main Event was pretty funny.
> 
> How was the rest of the show? Ended up being out of the house all day due to my original plans getting fucked, so I and my family had to unfuck them, so all I caught was the ME and the tail end of the Women's Champ match (which I am BEYOND torn on, jeez).



Catch Gallagher v Neville. Don't bother with the rest. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> ...no
> 
> Goldberg is 50 years old. At the least, show that he has some rust. That he has to work harder for his victory. Establish that he's not the fresh, 29-31 year-old that can just mow over opponents anymore. If he's going to win make it a struggle.



He can't take a bump fam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't even blame Berg. Always knew he didn't give a darn and that he sucked even back in the late 90s. I blame Vince for this joke booking and the fans for eating it up. 

I swear if Berg vacates the title after squashing b0rk at Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

I hope Goatberg keeps the title until WM34.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hope Goatberg keeps the title until WM34.


Lemme piledriver u


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hope Goatberg keeps the title until WM34.



I could use a long break from wrasslin.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lemme piledriver u


Just ordered my Goatberg Tee.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 6, 2017)

Goldberg vs Lesnar could be saved if the make it a gimmick match, should try to book it like how TNA booked Hogan vs Sting BFG 2011(Hogan like Goldberg couldnt take a bump and was in far worse shape).


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> I could use a long break from wrasslin.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Since Goldberg can't take a bump.  His match against Brock at Mania should be an arm wrestling match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I was thinking about Strowman coming out tonight.  And I just don't think I can take him seriously anymore.

I can easily imagine him going backwards again and having another handicap match against 4 jobbers tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

@LordPerucho That match was ass.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 6, 2017)

From a wrestling standpoint well yes, but it was carried by the crowd, and that what matter the most.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Until I see definitive proof that this is not the case... I'm going to assume that Bayley is the heel now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I also expect that match to be changed to a DQ win for Charlotte since Sasha blatantly attacked her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

I skimmed the thread after the PPV but needed to rewatch some things.

This was probably one of the worst PPVs this company has ever produced. No Way Out 2003, December to Dismember, and New Blood Rising territory. Or rather the tier right below it. Too much transitional set up during a time when it's time to start cashing in and building equity. I don't really care that Owens lost because his run was marred by the fact he was basically a lesser stand in for HHH. I think he should have won but hey this Brock Lesnar redemption story is mad good. 

I don't get why Bayley couldn't give back the title then win it again here. Yes I know the dreaded hot potato but at least her giving back the title makes her a true babyface. Where they're headed she's just dumber than Sting and Sasha is about to get all the heat. The sad part is that the woman's title is the second most important title on Raw right now. 

Raw gets everything and is still terrible.

I'd give Fastlane something like a 3.5-4/10.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just ordered my Goatberg Tee.


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 6, 2017)

How old is Vince Mcmahon? When is he going to die? What is the average life span of a rich American?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Oldberg  won


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I skimmed the thread after the PPV but needed to rewatch some things.
> 
> This was probably one of the worst PPVs this company has ever produced. No Way Out 2003, December to Dismember, and New Blood Rising territory. Or rather the tier right below it. Too much transitional set up during a time when it's time to start cashing in and building equity. I don't really care that Owens lost because his run was marred by the fact he was basically a lesser stand in for HHH. I think he should have won but hey this Brock Lesnar redemption story is mad good.
> 
> ...


Surprised about Strowman?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> How old is Vince Mcmahon? When is he going to die? What is the average life span of a rich American?



He probably has a good ten to fifteen years left. Although depending on any advances in medical technology, and healthcare in the united states' quality is determined by the money you have, he may even have 20.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hope Goatberg keeps the title until WM34.







Rukia said:


> Until I see definitive proof that this is not the case... I'm going to assume that Bayley is the heel now.



Eh, I've never seen the action of someone using cheating tactics as a way to defeat a certified cheater all that heelish, tbh. Not that it matters, since If anything, the finish just makes Bayley (and the ref) look like an idiot which, in today's climate where the heel/face alignment barely matters, is *way* worse.



Mr. Nice Guy said:


> How old is Vince Mcmahon? When is he going to die? What is the average life span of a rich American?



Vince lifts and is rich af. Dude's probably gonna outlive all of us.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> "Talking RAW"? How unoriginal. Should make a better title than that. I wouldn't think it'd be nearly as entertaining as Talking Smack either.


 it's lame boring unoriginal and useless. Smackdown uses it because they lack an hour so they can use this little show for the storytelling. Raw has 3 hours, so why are they doing that shit?!
Sincerely I already said it in this thread no matter what raw has( and raw has everything right now) it will never surpass smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol what they are doing to Charlotte is just disgusting. The girl was trashed on and underestimated , she was seen just as Ric Flair's daughter and she proved herself and fought hard , right now she is just behind Sasha. But wwe prefer to trash her streak because they can use Bagley as goodies generator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> it's lame boring unoriginal and useless. Smackdown uses it because they lack an hour so they can use this little show for the storytelling. Raw has 3 hours, so why are they doing that shit?!
> Sincerely I already said it in this thread no matter what raw has( and raw has everything right now) it will never surpass smackdown.



I want to know how heavy a hand Stephanie has in it (and Vince) and Shane's actual role with the Smackdown product.

I know Smackdown has former writers from NXT, so that may factor into it. Yet I've repeated before, because she did it to Smackdown the last brand split, Stephanie is absolute poison to the creative process. Took what Heyman built up and tore it down.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Lol what they are doing to Charlotte is just disgusting. The girl was trashed on and underestimated , she was seen just as Ric Flair's daughter and she proved herself and fought hard , right now she is just behind Sasha. But wwe prefer to trash her streak because they can use Bagley as goodies generator


I agree.  Despicable to Charlotte.  She sent Dana Brooke away!  She wanted to prove that she's the best.  And she was absolutely screwed over here!

And in storyline she was a good friend to both of these girls at various stages of their careers.  Have they forgotten about that??  Most of her wins over Sasha were clean.  So what did Sasha have to be sour about at this point?  And Bayley has totally betrayed her character.  She has become the typical asshole entitled babyface that WWE inevitably turns all of their Babyfaces into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I want to know how heavy a hand Stephanie has in it (and Vince) and Shane's actual role with the Smackdown product.


 you can literally feel that raw = Steph+Vince , on smackdown I really want to know who are behind the scene.


> I know Smackdown has former writers from NXT, so that may factor into it. Yet I've repeated before, because she did it to Smackdown the last brand split, Stephanie is absolute poison to the creative process. Took what Heyman built up and tore it down.


Steph is absolutely trash when it comes to booking and directing a show. But yeah SD has some writers from NXT, but also several athletes said that the atmosphere on SD is just the best. 
All of these factors, booking wise, psychological are what makes SD a good show. Not a particular wrestler or a particular person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

With Raw in Chicago.  I want to see Goldberg cut a championship promo.  I don't imagine Goldberg getting "you deserve it" chants.  Fan reaction could be interesting.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> With Raw in Chicago.  I want to see Goldberg cut a championship promo.  I don't imagine Goldberg getting "you deserve it" chants.  Fan reaction could be interesting.


Well we know for a fact that Chics are "savages" when it comes to express their saltiness. So I think they might boo him out of the building ( wwe will sure edit the overall thing), but who knows? It's Goldberg maybe they will cheer him? 
But really I don't think anyone is happy about oldberg retarded 30 sec fights.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I need to go back and re-watch the end of that PPV.  I didn't really observe the crowd reaction to his victory.

(I pretty much just turned the tv off in disgust.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Good.  Just watched some videos of people reviewing Raw last week.  And a lot of people think the WWE has to punish Green Bay for being so poor.  Agree completely.

Like I said last week.  You have to find a way to be a hot crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

How can one hate Roman but support this OldBerg run? At least Roman puts on decent 20 minute matches every 2 weeks or so. I'm either missing something or some of y'all are trolling the fuck out of me.

In my case I am not a fan of both, but Roman is the lesser of two evils.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Yo

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm sure KO isn't thrilled about this whole thing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> How can one hate Roman but support this OldBerg run? At least Roman puts on decent 20 minute matches every 2 weeks or so. I'm either missing something or some of y'all are trolling the fuck out of me.
> 
> In my case I am not a fan of both, but Roman is the lesser of two evils.


Agree.  Roman all day.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

So does anyone even know what the point to the fastlane ppv is? based off of the 3 straight mediocre shows it clearly isn't built to get it's audience stoked for the most important event on their calender that immediately follows it, so the only thing i can think of is additional ppv profits from those not signed to the network. it's been said before but it's almost painful how bad it rings true that there is literally no point to fastlane


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Catch Gallagher v Neville. Don't bother with the rest.



Checked it out. Pretty solid stuff.



pat pat said:


> Well we know for a fact that Chics are "savages" when it comes to express their saltiness. So I think they might boo him out of the building ( wwe will sure edit the overall thing), but who knows? It's Goldberg maybe they will cheer him?
> But really I don't think anyone is happy about oldberg retarded 30 sec fights.



It's honestly hard to say what the mood'll be like tonight. We lost our smark status long ago and are now mostly just a crowd of people who sit on our hands when we're bored and maybe start up a CM Punk chant for no reason. I think a lot of the types that would do the hijacking are either drained by the product's occasional nonsense or stopped buying tickets.

Eh, but like you said, who knows?



Rukia said:


> Good.  Just watched some videos of people reviewing Raw last week.  And a lot of people think the WWE has to punish Green Bay for being so poor.  Agree completely.
> 
> Like I said last week.  You have to find a way to be a hot crowd.



It's hard to ask a crowd to feign interest. It's stupid, actually. This coming from a guy who gets salty when heels are cheered. It's exclusively up to the product to get the reactions they want. If they can't do that, they're fucking up. Full stop.



Khris said:


> Yo



Oh, Kevin.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Fastlane was basically Roadblock again.  It was an episode of Raw disguised as a PPV.  And yes.  It exists solely to make money and add more content to the network.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Rusev, I like him.  But he's finished in the WWE.  What was that about last night?  Three choke slams.  And then given the knock out punch in the corner when he is already unconscious.

This guy did something to get heat in the back.  And he was buried.  And there is no coming back from this.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> How can one hate Roman but support this OldBerg run? At least Roman puts on decent 20 minute matches every 2 weeks or so. I'm either missing something or some of y'all are trolling the fuck out of me.
> 
> In my case I am not a fan of both, but Roman is the lesser of two evils.


And no matter what happens at mania the title is going to be around the waist of someone who's only going to be around a handful times throughout the year and this time brock's mystique is gone and oldberg is oldberg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> How can one hate Roman but support this OldBerg run? At least Roman puts on decent 20 minute matches every 2 weeks or so.



BABYGURL has worst stamina than current Goldberg does.

Just count the naps BABYGURL has during these "20 minute matches".


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL has worst stamina than current Goldberg does.
> 
> Just count the naps BABYGURL has during these "20 minute matches".



Leeme pile drive u too baby boy


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Leeme pile drive u too baby boy


I don't swing that way.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> How can one hate Roman but support this OldBerg run? At least Roman puts on decent 20 minute matches every 2 weeks or so. I'm either missing something or some of y'all are trolling the fuck out of me.
> 
> In my case I am not a fan of both, but Roman is the lesser of two evils.


LOOOOL the answer is clear!!! Roman all day!!! At least he can walk


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Too bad Roman didn't win the title at the Rumble.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too bad Roman didn't win the title at the Rumble.


Belee dat, bbygurl! >:|


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

We're praising Roman. Is this Vince's master plan? 



Rukia said:


> I'm sure KO isn't thrilled about this whole thing.



Nah, he should be content he's rewarding his fans that spent their hard-earned cash to see him to a 20 second squash match. No one would be happy by this. It's not the opponent, it's not performing for your fans. I think that stings the most. B0rk gives no shits as long as he gets paid, everyone else(including Owens) is different.



The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL has worst stamina than current Goldberg does.
> 
> Just count the naps BABYGURL has during these "20 minute matches".



BABYGURL can take a clothesline.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I hope Chicago boos the shit out of Goldberg.

It is time to turn on this guy that can't even wrestle.  This is way worse than Bootista.





Palm Siberia said:


> Belee dat, bbygurl! >:|


I seriously mean it.  I was happy that Kevin retained at the Rumble.  Now I feel pretty damn foolish.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL has worst stamina than current Goldberg does.
> 
> Just count the naps BABYGURL has during these "20 minute matches".



Now that's a bit much. Roman DEFINITELY has better stamina than Goldberg.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah it's a fucking middlefinger! To the fans and the young talents. Fuck Goldberg , fuck raw!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

To the people that are upset you need to put the blame where it belongs.



Part timers are drawing so of course Vince is going to push the hell out of them.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rusev, I like him.  But he's finished in the WWE.  What was that about last night?  Three choke slams.  And then given the knock out punch in the corner when he is already unconscious.
> 
> *This guy did something to get heat in the back*.  And he was buried.  And there is no coming back from this.



He married lana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Fans cheer for SquashBerg but complain about Roman's super booking.  

This is a bad look for wrasslin fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

The worst news for Kevin.  Doesn't he have to get squashed one more time?  Champions always get that rematch clause in place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> To the people that are upset you need to put the blame where it belongs.
> 
> 
> 
> Part timers are drawing so of course Vince is going to push the hell out of them.



Part timers will continue to return and shit on the current roster as long as fans keep cheering them. Draw power trumps everything in wrestling. Sure Vince's booking makes it nigh impossible to make new stars, but it's not just on him. Vince changed his mind when fans took a dump on Orton v Batista, they could very well do the same with this main event as well. Only difference is Orton v Batista would have been an actual match that lasted longer than a piss break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

interesting tidbit for those looking forward to injustice 2. betting on bane since he's a grappler and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Fans cheer for SquashBerg but complain about Roman's super booking.



Fans know Goldberg will be gone by WM.

Fans also know BABYGURL is being groomed to be the next Cena and will curbstomp the roster for the next decade.

Big difference.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The worst news for Kevin.  Doesn't he have to get squashed one more time?  Champions always get that rematch clause in place.


I doubt Goldberg will wrestle on raw.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Fans cheer for SquashBerg but complain about Roman's super booking.
> 
> This is a bad look for wrasslin fans


You said it all, they are the reason part timers will always still the spot. 
They cheer them 
Loose any piece of objectivity when they ( P.T)appear 
Massively buy their goodies
Attend to the show like retarded when they see their names.
Well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Part timers will continue to return and shit on the current roster as long as fans keep cheering them.



Part timers are getting older and will make less and less appearances.

My point still stands, be mad at Vince for booking KO like a bitch for his entire title run and only bother to build guys like Cena and Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Fans know Goldberg will be gone by WM.



And that makes it ok? 



> Fans also know BABYGURL is being groomed to be the next Cena and will curbstomp the roster for the next decade.
> 
> Big difference.



Yeah big difference. One actually does the thing we're paying to see him do. 


Part-timers shitting on the current is much worse than another Cena. For one, Roman can put on a decent match. Both have shitty booking, but only one can put on a decent match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Part timers are getting older and will make less and less appearances.
> 
> My point still stands, be mad at Vince for booking KO like a bitch for his entire title run and only bother to build guys like Cena and Reigns.


Don't see the point of bringing up cena but ok.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> And that makes it ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice correction there in noting one of the dudes can put on an actual match while the other spends more time on his entrance than he does wrestling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

It's like we deserve Roman buttfucking all our favorites.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Fans cheer for SquashBerg but complain about Roman's super booking.
> 
> This is a bad look for wrasslin fans


wew

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> And that makes it ok?



You can't wait a month for Goldberg to drop the belt then I feel sorry for you.

You people really want Reigns as the champion that badly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> wew



Dude, you know I love ya. But this SquashBerg phase needs to stop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Wrestling fans are bigger cancers than the product itself.

Who gives a fuck goldberg won we knew this result for a fucking month or two now why the fuck are we discussing this what needs to be discussed is that raw as a ppv as a brand is shit from top to bottom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> You can't wait a month for Goldberg to drop the belt then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> You people really want Reigns as the champion that badly?



Y'all complain about a lot of shit(I do too), but I can't complain about a 50 year old bumpless bloke taking the top spot in the most important month of the wrestling year? But yeah, I'd take a 20 minute Roman main event over a glorified piss break.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's like we deserve Roman buttfucking all our favorites.



That's going to happen regardless after he beats Brock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans are bigger cancers than the product itself.



Nice.



> Who gives a fuck goldberg won we knew this result for a fucking month or two now why the fuck are we discussing this what needs to be discussed is that raw as a ppv as a brand is shit from top to bottom.



So I can't voice my displeasure now? 



The Juice Man said:


> That's going to happen regardless after he beats Brock.



Let him squash B0rk too. Fans love that shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can its just what's the point when we've known the result forever now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Let him squash B0rk too. Fans love that shit.





Have fun watching Reigns for the next decade.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans are bigger cancers than the product itself.
> 
> Who gives a fuck goldberg won we knew this result for a fucking month or two now why the fuck are we discussing this what needs to be discussed is that raw as a ppv as a brand is shit from top to bottom.


i agree.  But I was hopeful that KO could at least be in like a 5 minute match with Goldberg.

And I even wonder if the match was meant to be longer.  The addition of the Mahal/Rusev stuff being thrown together last minute is suspicious to me.  Could there have been plans to make the match longer?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Does WWE take every fucking sign now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Have fun watching Reigns for the next decade.



Nice deflection.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i agree.  But I was hopeful that KO could at least be in like a 5 minute match with Goldberg.
> 
> And I even wonder if the match was meant to be longer.  The addition of the Mahal/Rusev stuff being thrown together last minute is suspicious to me.  Could there have been plans to make the match longer?


That's not good thinking considering Lesnar didn't last 5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You can its just what's the point when we've known the result forever now.



Why discuss anything at all?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That's not good thinking considering Lesnar didn't last 5.


He's had three months to improve as a wrestler though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why discuss anything at all?


I said there was plenty to discuss about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's had three months to improve as a wrestler though.


Who?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nice deflection.


What am I deflecting exatcly?

We all knew Goldberg was going to squash KO.

KO was booked like a bitch since day one when Nose won the belt for him.

We all knew Goldberg/Lensar would be the main event of Mania for months.

The only difference now that its for the title.

And the end game is still Roman Reigns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> What am I deflecting exatcly?
> 
> We all knew Goldberg was to squash KO.
> 
> ...


Damn I hate agreeing with you. You right tho.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Dude, you know I love ya. But this SquashBerg phase needs to stop.


If you think that's bad wait until the title is pissed off for months when Brock takes it from ol Goldie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> If you think that's bad wait until the title is pissed off for months when Brock takes it from ol Goldie.


Brock winning is goat. A real champion for once.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who?


Goldberg.  He should be killing himself at the performance center.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol we are gone for a good ride because right after oldberg we will get Lesnar lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg.  He should be killing himself at the performance center.


No. He's 50 years old he's not gonna do moves like KO n aj styles.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Brock winning is goat. A real champion for once.


He's just gonna fuck off and not defend it until Summerslam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg.  He should be killing himself at the performance center.



According to an interview, Goldberg has been gluten free for months now and is working on his cardio.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No. He's 50 years old he's not gonna do moves like KO n aj styles.


He can't make any move at all


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> He can't make any move at all


Been like that tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> What am I deflecting exatcly?
> 
> We all knew Goldberg was going to squash KO.
> 
> ...



You're deflecting Berg's criticism and making it about Roman. I hate Roman too if you don't remember, but I aint about to give a pass to someone who is much worse than him. He was worse back in 97 and he's much worse now.



[S-A-F] said:


> If you think that's bad wait until the title is pissed off for months when Brock takes it from ol Goldie.



Come on man. You remember I complained about B0rk as well. I even complained about the Rock stealing Punk's heat. Me bitching about Part-timers isn't a new thing. The only exception was Taker, and that was until he defeated Bray.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No. He's 50 years old he's not gonna do moves like KO n aj styles.



Taking a hiptoss would be nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Us knowing that Berg sucks and has squash main events doesn't make it okay that Berg sucks and has squash main events.

Like.

Roman always wins, why discuss it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Taking a hiptoss would be nice.


He will at mania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He will at mania.



Mania moment right there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Us knowing that Berg sucks and has squash main events doesn't make it okay that Berg sucks and has squash main events.
> 
> Like.
> 
> Roman always wins, why discuss it?




Because the fans in the crowd boo the shit out of roman.

Goldberg is over and a draw.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

pat pat said:


> He can't make any move at all


exactly. WAD.  I'm not asking him to be KO or AJ.  Just be better.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Because the fans in the crowd boo the shit out of roman.
> 
> Goldberg is over and a draw.


I think Goldberg being over is going to hit a brick wall tonight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Because the fans in the crowd boo the shit out of roman.
> 
> Goldberg is over and a draw.



Hence why I'm complaining about the fans as well.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't think the crowd is gonna shit on goldberg tonight. They're real jimmied out nowadays aside from Roman hate. All the people that would hijack against Goldberg have probably stopped watching and gave up on the show by now. 

We'll see.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> exactly. WAD.  I'm not asking him to be KO or AJ.  Just be better.


Be better how? This is Goldberg since day 1. You'd know that if you knew wrestlint history. 



Rukia said:


> I think Goldberg being over is going to hit a brick wall tonight.



Sure.



Khris said:


> Hence why I'm complaining about the fans as well.


Like I said the fans are cancerous.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Also.  I'm not angry about Goldberg/KO.  For precisely the reason you mentioned that I shouldn't be.  Everyone knew that this was coming.

The cumulative is what has me upset.  Terrible PPV, no Mania match for AJ, Strowman loss, Bayley no longer a credible babyface, etc.  all of those things together can build outrage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol wwe uploaded the universal champ match on youtube and it has more dislikes than likes

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Every time something fucked up happenes in the E and people quote cm punk>>>>

Such a legendary man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2017)

fuck this shit.

i'm utterly disappointed and disgusted with Fastlane. now we all know why they gave that ppv that title. 

i will take a break with wrestling for now because this is too fucking stressful and it's not good for my health.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't believe it.

Bayley cutting a promo challenging Charlotte to keep Dana in the back.  Charlotte accepts the challenge.  Charlotte is beating the shit out of Bayley.  Charlotte about to decimate her with a corkscrew moonsault.  Sasha comes out and assaults Charlotte.  Meanwhile the ref is watching all of this and does nothing.  Bayley is able to win the match and celebrates with her friend.  The two of them come on Talking Raw after the ppv and they justify the interference because Charlotte "might" have cheated if the match had gone on longer?  What??


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2017)

Get rid of Fastlane. Bring back King of the Ring in June, make it a cross-brand round-robin promotion. Participants be the following:

Under 35
Never won the WWE title or the Universal title.
You make it a month long event, starting May. Where each brand holds their preliminaries.

The winner gets a shot at the title at either Summerslam or The Survivor Series. 

Basically ripoff G1 climax is what I'm saying.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Kevin Steen is an evil genius.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Jericho = GOAT


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

That means Jericho is face now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Sami and Jericho


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

Great start.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Too many Sami/KO matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too many Sami/KO matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Sami taking dem L's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

Zayn got fucking squashed lmao. Must be heat on the guy.

But Owens had to win that match, losing to Zayn at this point is an embarrassment. He should have never had a one on one with Owens to be fair, they've had more than enough of those, but with how the roster is set up....

Hopefully to Smackdown with the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sami taking dem L's


WWE is trying to get Sami under.  He has real heat on him backstage.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sami taking dem L's



He'll get to Smackdown one day


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

THE package 

is a big money package

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He'll get to Smackdown one day


Sami for Eva Marie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami for Eva Marie.



I want Styles. And the good thing is Styles is likely going to Raw to hang with the big boys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I want Styles. And the good thing is Styles is likely going to Raw to hang with the big boys.



Styles for Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn seems fair


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Styles for Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn seems fair


Seriously.  Please separate KO and Sami.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Styles for Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn seems fair


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Vince will probably give the Sheamus/Cesaro team to Smackdown for AJ.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

This match is great. The entire CW division doesn't deserve to be hated on. Certain talents do. Swann and Neville aren't one of them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  Please separate KO and Sami.



It's a proven money making feud that's the epitome of "fight forever" when done properly. The SD team would murder this feud. Ziggler/Miz was over as fuck and the shit has its own collection on the Network it's been done so many times.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow.  CWs getting rewarded for Fastlane with a long match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Neville low key saved the cruiserweight division


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Neville low key saved the cruiserweight division



High key


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Motherfucking Austin Aries chant on Raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Austin Aries over as Fuck.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

Austin Aries is the fucking man


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

Austin Aries vs Neville 

FFS


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Double A can beat Neville.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Aries has a pretty dope theme too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Brainbuster incoming.,


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

I would take 

Neville v Aries at Mania OR Neville v Aries v Gallagher.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

I would love a cruiserweight Ladder match for the title at Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm certain Roman is closing the show tonight. Probably Roman v Strowman rematch.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

how great would it be for Punk to come out and kill Oldberg


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

GOATberg.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

He's right if he wasn't as over with the crowd he wouldn't be champion


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Decent amount of boos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Decent amount of boos.



Came here to say this. It's happening.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Beast vs Oldberg.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Just woke up.

I'll be at sd tomorrow>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

This is kind of the most hype Heyman promo in a while. Dude is basically a narrating a poster.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Lesnar is in MMA mentality.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Oldberg took a bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

oh shit. oldberg is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Brock!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Oldberg took a bump



Somehow it makes his squash matches worse.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Oldberg so terriawful at selling he no sold the F5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

at least fucking sell it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol the bump killed Oldberg. Way to sell it though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Somehow it makes his squash matches worse.



Oh shit absolutely


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Just wait till BABYGURL comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I want to see Alexa and Becky on Ride Along.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

>takes F5 
>stares awkwardly and reaches for the belt 

I think he forgot wrasslin is fake


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Still can't believe they fed all of Strowman's momentum to a fucking clean loss to Reigns. Like FFS no interference or anything. I swear to God if Taker interferes in the Reigns/Strowman segment today I will kill someone in Connecticut because why be logical and have Taker interfere yesterday to set up the Mania match, protect Reigns AND preserve Braun's momentum.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Lesnar is in MMA mentality.



Idk man I think not getting drug tested is doing wonders for his WWE mentality


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Jordan a goat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Corey Graves is a fucking assassin on commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you for calling them out Corey.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Corey Graves is a fucking assassin on commentary


Mean while Bryon Saxton is shit af.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

So Triple Threat for the Raw Tag Championships at Mania where Enzo n' Cass win it?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Cass needs some new moves.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Triple Threat for the Raw Tag Championships at Mania where Enzo n' Cass win it?



Seems about right for this company


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Sheamus.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I hate that there are going to be so many triple threat matches and fatal four ways, and 6 pack challenges at Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

John Cena describing Roman Reigns when he's talking about Rick Rude


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Bayley is a fucking cheater.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Pretty shitty that Vince's fucked up moral compass killed NXT's top 2 babyface characters in Sami and Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

He killed Enzo and Cass as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He killed Enzo and Cass as well.



You didn't watch NXT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Stephanie is such a cancer man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Foley fucked up Fastlane!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Tozawa has actually done a decent job getting over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

tozawa over af


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Cruiserweight division has come alive recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

kendrick look like he experiments with his sexuality


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Really enjoying this Kendrick/Tozawa feud


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Kendrick has a good sleaze ball character.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Really enjoying this Kendrick/Tozawa feud


It's not bad at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Tozawa seems like the type of dude to get hot enough for Vince to cool off randomly just for the fact he lost interest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

If they told me a Smackdown writer recently took over the CW division.  I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> tozawa over af





Rukia said:


> Tozawa has actually done a decent job getting over.



Not surprised to hear this tbh. he was one of most over dudes on dragon gate's roster. hoping for the best with him


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh god.  Time to go to the bathroom.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

oh look.. raw being trash


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Both tag team divisions are unwatchable.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

I miss 2009 Kofi


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

How the hell can you do a Lita & Trish package and not interview Mickie about them?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

2 hours in.  No sign of the women.  No one can convince me that Raw has the better women's division.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

#notmychampion


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Charlotte the GOAT.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Bayley is really clunky on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte the GOAT.


The Queen!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Babyface promo from Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

tag match incoming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Dana THYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

they almost drowned steph out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Steph done fucked up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Honestly not even going to be mad about the Punk chants with the trash we got yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you Stephanie.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2017)

Steph being drowned out by the crowd is glorious to hear.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Another Charlotte/Sasha match?  Terrible proposal from Mick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

Dana's distracting. I have no idea dafuq is going tbh, nor do I care.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Honestly the CM Punk chants had kind of died down a little.

And then The Rock called him from the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Khris said:


> Dana's distracting. I have no idea dafuq is going tbh, nor do I care.


i still dont know if she attractive or not


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i still dont know if she attractive or not


Have you seen her 2K17 design?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

This is a pretty big free match to give away.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I can't hear the crowd.  Are they hot for this or bored?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2017)

They wasted Charlotte's streak for nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

It needs to be said

Bayley has fucking sucked in-ring ever since she was called up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

That was storyline stupidity.  Sasha is in the match because of Charlotte.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Didn't Nia say she wanted in on the title scene like last week or have WWE already forgotten she existed?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

And for the record Nia shouldn't be in the match.  She isn't on that level yet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Didn't Nia say she wanted in on the title scene like last week or have WWE already forgotten she existed?


She said it last night too.  But she doesn't belong.  It's a mistake to include her.

They need to keep it as a Clash of Champions rematch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And for the record Nia shouldn't be in the match.  She isn't on that level yet.


Meh. Just stupid to hype her going for the title from Bayley after being done with Sasha then do nothing with that. I'm sure WWE will find a way to place her in it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't like the idea of a massive 300 lb woman dictating the match because the other girls can't do anything with her.

By including Nia, it automatically lowers the ceiling for the match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Seth Rollins has been exposed here.  He isn't as good without HHH holding his hand.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

This is another babyface promo from Paul.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

LMMFAO!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Emma is coming soon!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Taker time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Taker/Strowman?!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Get him Strowman!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Imagine how long the entrance of a Taker/Berg match at Mania would be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Taker/Strowman?!


It's a more exciting match-up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Taker/Reigns?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a more exciting match-up.


Hey I'm down with that. Just wondering where that leaves Roman?

Oh he came out now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

What does any of this mean?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

on the way to career suicide


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2017)

So much for Taker not being defined by Wrestlemania :shrug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Taker can barely walk.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 6, 2017)

The Big Dog



Big Money Match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

I like how Braun was built up all this time to take an L to Roman and walk away from an old man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2017)

Braun was the appetizer.

Taker the main course.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

Braun has officially been squashed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

The one disappointing thing about Aries/Neville getting started tonight is that he is probably done as a commentator.  So we won't get to see his package anymore.  We will have to go to YouTube to check out that package.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

You are driving to Indianapolis for Smackdown?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You are driving to Indianapolis for Smackdown?


yea


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2017)

You must really hate Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't live in Chicago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

I can see it now.

Big homosexual strowman with a flamboyant hant saying rawrrrrrrrr

Might as well for fucking him in the ass


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

Man...anyone who thought Goldberg's match was good is a fucking retard.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

There are a lot of entertaining reviews for Fastlane on YouTube right now.

Bayley's promo tonight made no fucking sense.  She came out and wasn't happy that Sasha helped her win.  What?  Was that not part of the plan last night?  Bayley and Sasha went on Talking Raw after the PPV.  And Bayley didn't give a darn!!  What changed?  Did the WWE read criticism and change things?  This company just seems so fucking dumb and disorganized to me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

So fucking awesome!  Look at the camera angle for that incredible moonsault Charlotte pulled off!


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2017)

Charlotte looks like a Black Canary Cosplayer

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 7, 2017)

Was HHH making a jab at CM Punk when talking about WWE Doctors


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Man...anyone who thought Goldberg's match was good is a fucking retard.


nobody thought goldberg match was good tho.
AND LOL LISTENING TO THIS GEEK


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Damn hearing ESPN is about to cut costs on 100 million dollar on air workers.
Also hearing they could be losing money by 2021.
They're paying for all those shows nobody watches.
Ratings for their live sports events even declining.

I mean WWE has a right to point out that TV as a whole is declining when it comes to the ratings right?

At this point imo its like yeah ratings somewhat important but that shit shouldn't be a important focus anymore.

WWE needs to work on getting network subs and picking up attendance. I have a friend who went to SD tonight and she said half the place was empty so she got a free front row seat.


I heard the Raw crowd in Wisconsin last week on tv wasn't high in attendance either.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nobody thought goldberg match was good tho.



Some people do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Some people do.


But you can't even determine if that was a good match or not. You can't rate a 20 second match.
You can decide if its a good or bad moment.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But you can't even determine if that was a good match or not. You can't rate a 20 second match.
> You can decide if its a good or bad moment.



Yes you can, because it's 20 seconds...that such a stupid thing to say.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes you can, because it's 20 seconds...that such a stupid thing to say.


Lol whatever Leto Laiba


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm pleased that solomonster is also suggesting that Green Bay be banned for a year for their terrible television performance


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn hearing ESPN is about to cut costs on 100 million dollar on air workers.
> Also hearing they could be losing money by 2021.
> They're paying for all those shows nobody watches.
> Ratings for their live sports events even declining.
> ...



I know they tier the arenas they tour but I don't think they're really having someone break down how regionally important certain guys are to certain markets. Like just as a for instance I think that AJ draws shit in an area like Iowa for whatever reason. Dude kills it in the northeast though. And the attendance thing is kind of overblown in the sense that yeah they average less people by like 100-200 but they do good business for the PPVs and certain Raws. They also have more shows to offset the attendance numbers. That's why in the earnings report they were able to show monetary growth even without the same amount of foot traffic. So at what point is that really a detriment to the bottom line? They could cut cost on touring for the extra shows if they brought in the same amount of business year over year but again that's not really deterring them from running more shows with less people going in any capacity because it's still a growth and revenue stream. It's whether it's cost effective or not and it probably still is. 

The Wisconsin crowd for last weeks Raw was the highest they've ever drawn in that building and their attendance figure is about 80% of what the capacity crowd for the arena is. They've shown their losses in this same arena before. Even assuming they put some helium in the number it's probably closer to 6,000 than the shade under 5 k that would be half.

Most people don't even read the ratings properly or contextualize it. It's a losing battle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I know they tier the arenas they tour but I don't think they're really having someone break down how regionally important certain guys are to certain markets. Like just as a for instance I think that AJ draws shit in an area like Iowa for whatever reason. Dude kills it in the northeast though. And the attendance thing is kind of overblown in the sense that yeah they average less people by like 100-200 but they do good business for the PPVs and certain Raws. They also have more shows to offset the attendance numbers. That's why in the earnings report they were able to show monetary growth even without the same amount of foot traffic. So at what point is that really a detriment to the bottom line? They could cut cost on touring for the extra shows if they brought in the same amount of business year over year but again that's not really deterring them from running more shows with less people going in any capacity because it's still a growth and revenue stream. It's whether it's cost effective or not and it probably still is.
> 
> The Wisconsin crowd for last weeks Raw was the highest they've ever drawn in that building and their attendance figure is about 80% of what the capacity crowd for the arena is. They've shown their losses in this same arena before. Even assuming they put some helium in the number it's probably closer to 6,000 than the shade under 5 k that would be half.
> 
> Most people don't even read the ratings properly or contextualize it. It's a losing battle.





I'm a make sure aj draws tonight. I'm getting his gear.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

AJ is probably going to get screwed against Orton.  Or he will just lose clean because the WWE is tired of fans whining.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I swear to God if Taker interferes in the Reigns/Strowman segment today I will kill someone in Connecticut because *why be logical and have Taker interfere yesterday to set up the Mania match, protect Reigns AND preserve Braun's momentum.*


I tapped put during the Jericho-Joe match. Just saw RAW recap and Taker did show up and chokeslam Reigns. SO WHY THE HELL COULDN'T HE DO IT AT FASTLANE? This fucking company is retarded.
Also having Strowman back away from Taker? REALLY? Did whoever write that segment even understand Braun's persona?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, why did he back away?  Because UT is an old legend?  He didn't care about that sort of thing last week when he mocked Mick Foley.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Man...anyone who thought Goldberg's match was good is a fucking retard.



lol, this has been reposted in so many places. I basically memorized it for how much I've watched it. 

I'm pretty surprised Sasha rolled up Nia. I mean, yeah, 50/50 booking, whatever... but a roll up? Isn't Nia, like, 3 times Sasha's size?



WhatADrag said:


> But you can't even determine if that was a good match or not. You can't rate a 20 second match.
> You can decide if its a good or bad moment.



That's dumb.



Rukia said:


> Yeah, why did he back away?  Because UT is an old legend?  He didn't care about that sort of thing last week when he mocked Mick Foley.



Foley isn't a zomboid.

I mean... he basically is, but he's the boring "falling apart" type, not the powerful Resident Evil type like Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah, that was a bad match.  Not too short to rate.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I like all those different reversals Sasha did at the end of the match.  It would have been great if she choked Nia out when she got on her back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> lol, this has been reposted in so many places. I basically memorized it for how much I've watched it.
> 
> I'm pretty surprised Sasha rolled up Nia. I mean, yeah, 50/50 booking, whatever... but a roll up? Isn't Nia, like, 3 times Sasha's size?
> 
> ...


Oh look another geek listening to another geek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

It's commendable how they managed to destroy Strowman's momentum in the span of 24 hours. The walk away did the most damage IMO. He went from the guy that demanded competition to walking away from it. Braun v Taker would be more interesting anyways, especially with Braun winning. 

Also, I read some implying that Taker should win. LOLno. What would a Taker win accomplish? At least they can try the mythological Roman heel turn when he wins. Taker should do the job. It'll be predictable but the match up itself is dumb and shouldn't happen, especially at the expense of Cena/Taker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh look another geek listening to another geek



"The fuckin' GEEKS!" -Bryan Alverez


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't get the term.  Complaining makes you a geek?  I think it makes you more likely to sock someone in the face.  Complainers/whiners are badasses imo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Agree on Strowman.  What is he going to do before Wrestlemania?  Fade into the background?  Squash guys again?


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2017)

Its probably going to be a triple threat, Roman and Stroman going to carry Taker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's commendable how they managed to destroy Strowman's momentum in the span of 24 hours. The walk away did the most damage IMO. He went from the guy that demanded competition to walking away from it. Braun v Taker would be more interesting anyways, especially with Braun winning.
> 
> Also, I read some implying that Taker should win. LOLno. What would a Taker win accomplish? At least they can try the mythological Roman heel turn when he wins. Taker should do the job. It'll be predictable but the match up itself is dumb and shouldn't happen, especially at the expense of Cena/Taker.



Nothing your saying is wrong on the surface here but I think that it's a little short sided or at least the tone is. You're not necessarily saying that Stroman can't get his heat back but it kind reads like that's the implication. That said I doubt anyone is going to remember this Mania build for it to be damaging to Stroman's long term momentum.




Rukia said:


> I don't get the term.  Complaining makes you a geek?  I think it makes you more likely to sock someone in the face.  Complainers/whiners are badasses imo.



You are a poser.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

@SoulTaker come on!  Admit it.  You laughed when you read that comment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker come on!  Admit it.  You laughed when you read that comment.



Nope not that time. I generally tell you when you do make me laugh. It's only fair 



Shirker said:


> I'm pretty surprised Sasha rolled up Nia. I mean, yeah, 50/50 booking, whatever... but a roll up? Isn't Nia, like, 3 times Sasha's size?



This caught my eye because while I agree with you it was actually a good roll up. A lot of roll up finishes suck because it's like how the fuck don't they kick out but Sasha put a bridge on this and while it was still awkward that little touch saved it from being as bad Becky being in the wrong spot for the disarmer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Not really a stickler for this.  But I noticed that Bayley and Sasha's shoulders were both down during a couple of pin falls in the match last night.  And it reminded me of the time Sasha and Bayley were both added to a championship match against Charlotte due to that being the finish.

Is Bayley just screwing up?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

New Japan Cup this weekend. 

Ishii/Omega
Shibata/Suzuki

These are first round matches. If you need a palate cleanser and just want a jumping on point to New Japan then this is it for sure. Even for the company these matches are really fresh. Hopefully I'll get to Lariato in time to get gifs to post in here but those matches are going to be awesome.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ishii/Omega



They should have saved this for later!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't get the term.  Complaining makes you a geek?  I think it makes you more likely to sock someone in the face.  Complainers/whiners are badasses imo.


No one was being called a geek for complaining. You're reading comprehension skills are trash.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Well it was a joke post.  More importantly the point of the joke was that I was speaking in general terms.

Reading comprehension skills imply that I attempted to read something.  Not the case in this instance.

I saw the term geek and proceeded to bloviate (thanks SAS).


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 7, 2017)

Shut up poser

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Its probably going to be a triple threat, Roman and Stroman going to carry Taker.


No, I don't think so.

Strowman is going to win the Andre the Giant Memorial.  (not a big deal tbh.)


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They should have saved this for later!



Was thinking how to slot this and you're right about it being early but I feel that as long as they do it again in the G1 it's all good. The NJ Cup is harder to book with the sudden death component but hot damn is Omega/Ishii just one of the most obvious needs to happen matches. 

Looking at the way they have it set up I hope they try to experiment with the juniors in the undercard of the NJC. 8 cards in 10 nights they can give Ospreay a singles match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Pretty cool might actually check out the episode.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This caught my eye because while I agree with you it was actually a good roll up. A lot of roll up finishes suck because it's like how the fuck don't they kick out but Sasha put a bridge on this and while it was still awkward that little touch saved it from being as bad Becky being in the wrong spot for the disarmer.



That so?
I had in my head the image of a regular small package.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That so?
> I had in my head the image of a regular small package.



Think more of a lucha style Owen Hart roll up where she uses the "knockback" from the ropes to O'Connor roll Nia thru into the bridge. Nia was so big that Sasha could barely get her hands on the mat to completely seal the bridge.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Think more of a lucha style Owen Hart roll up where she uses the "knockback" from the ropes to O'Connor roll Nia thru into the bridge. Nia was so big that Sasha could barely get her hands on the mat to completely seal the bridge.


I loved the optics.  Nia is about to kick out at two.  Sasha adds a little something extra to the roll up to make the kick out more difficult.  Nia is unable to kick out in time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nothing your saying is wrong on the surface here but I think that it's a little short sided or at least the tone is. You're not necessarily saying that Stroman can't get his heat back but it kind reads like that's the implication. That said I doubt anyone is going to remember this Mania build for it to be damaging to Stroman's long term momentum.



You keep bringing this argument up and and I keep responding the same way I sound like a broken record now. Yeah, he can get his heat back. Is it still okay? Fuck no. Sheamus, Swagger, Del Rio, Ziggler, and Rusev never recovered. Sure most of the names I mention still suffer from shit booking, but that's also an issue to consider for Braun in the future. It isn't as damaging as Sexual Chocolate, Diaper Show, or Funkasaurus for example but there's always next week and Vince is known to be trigger happy.

My point is why even mess with his heat when you can have him DQ'd at Fastlane and not show up at all last night. My point is they went out of their way to make him look bad when it didn't make their guy (Roman) look better in the process.

EDIT: Like Roman could have beaten Strowman clean at Mania to make for a nice Mania moment for example. Make something out of it. Don't piss it away at a random Sunday Night Raw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Think more of a lucha style Owen Hart roll up where she uses the "knockback" from the ropes to O'Connor roll Nia thru into the bridge. Nia was so big that Sasha could barely get her hands on the mat to completely seal the bridge.



Even though he lost that match, CM Punk vs. Brock Lesnar should be a reference source on how to make a match between a big wrestler vs. a smaller one. CM Punk looked like he could credibly beat Lesnar then. I wish there were more matches like this with Lesnar in general though. It seems odd how many just run into his suplex spamming...Enzuigiris, Missile dropkicks, attacking the legs, using the ring posts...what happened to strategy(kayfabe of course) and psychology?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Daniel Bryan was talking about how he would totally change up his style if he fought Brock.  It was really pretty interesting.

I think it was on Total Bella's though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Home sick with an illness today (no idea what it is, all I know was that I genuinely thought I was gonna die several times last night), so I get to watch Smackdown Live live tonight. Should be a good show. Last week left us with a lot questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Big episode for SD's creative. Last week is going to be tough to top.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Home sick with an illness today (no idea what it is, all I know was that I genuinely thought I was gonna die several times last night), so I get to watch Smackdown Live live tonight. Should be a good show. Last week left us with a lot questions.



Shit man hope you feel better soon. Glad you're well enough to watch the show though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Home sick with an illness today (no idea what it is, all I know was that I genuinely thought I was gonna die several times last night), so I get to watch Smackdown Live live tonight. Should be a good show. Last week left us with a lot questions.



Oh shit bruv. Dont die on me. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Randy is the heel in this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

So Shane supports AJ while Bryan supports Randy? AJ vs. Bryan at Mania instead? I wish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Bullshit that the rumble winner wont main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm gonna be looking for Drag in the crowd. 



SoulTaker said:


> Shit man hope you feel better soon. Glad you're well enough to watch the show though.



lel, well if it helps put you at ease, it wasn't the sickness itself, just some other problems that the sickness exacerbated. I think it's just a flu. But yeah I'm good for the most part now.



Khris said:


> Oh shit bruv. Dont die on me.
> 
> Get well soon.



Thanks broham.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Daniel taking such unfiltered glee in the burning down of Bray's house.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

I ship BryanxShane.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't love the recaps.  It seems like they are really dumbing this down for the audience.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

I love how they just Smackdown Special'd the opening and no one fucking hates it because Daniel Bryan and Shane actually make sense as authority figures. They're actually somewhat the part of mature adults trying to run a professional wrestling company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Ellsworth vs Cena up next rather than the main event.

Shitty booking.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I actually like giving this match away for free.  Because I believe Orton and Styles will be on separate shows soon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Bullshit that the rumble winner wont main event.



Wouldn't be the first time.

Edge, Rey, Del Rio, Sheamus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Why did Carmella gives Ellsworth Enzo's ring gear?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how they just Smackdown Special'd the opening and no one fucking hates it because Daniel Bryan and Shane actually make sense as authority figures. They're actually somewhat the part of mature adults trying to run a professional wrestling company.



Meanwhile any and every dynamic on RAW will suck because Steph.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Edge, Rey, Del Rio, Sheamus.



It was BS back then too.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> Edge, Rey, Del Rio, Sheamus.



And it'll never not be stupid.
This branding focused company should really do a better job at sticking to said branding beyond just giving it a name.

-------------

I like how AJ has a legitimate gripe.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

AJ gets mentioned during every segment in Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually like giving this match away for free.  Because I believe Orton and Styles will be on separate shows soon.



Gonna feed AJ to SquashBerg and Babygurl?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Carmella is fine.  Don't know why you guys aren't into her.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Gonna feed AJ to SquashBerg and Babygurl?


Maybe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is fine.  *Don't know why you guys aren't into her.*


Big Cass is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Brie got a husband and a family. Nikki gets a midcard fued. Life is a dickbitch sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Gonna feed AJ to SquashBerg and Babygurl?



Apparently Vince is pretty high on AJ from what I hear.

Maybe Reigns/AJ could be the new Cena/Orton in the next decade?

That's a pretty funny prospect.  The matches should be way better if nothing else.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is fine.  Don't know why you guys aren't into her.



Would smash

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> It was BS back then too.



That's what happens when there's two world titles.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is fine.  Don't know why you guys aren't into her.



Some people don't like the super thin type. I don't have a problem with it personally (liked me some Stacy Kiebler back in the day), but my thirst gauge is already kinda preoccupied with Sasha, Becky and Alexa walking around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Apparently Vince is pretty high on AJ from what I hear.
> 
> Maybe Reigns/AJ could be the new Cena/Orton in the next decade?
> 
> That's a pretty funny prospect.  The matches should be way better if nothing else.


I have already seen two excellent matches between AJ and Roman.  And it has been long enough that I am ready to see it again.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Some people don't like the super thin type. I don't have a problem with it personally (liked me some Stacy Kiebler back in the day), but my thirst gauge is already kinda preoccupied with Sasha, Becky and Alexa walking around.


Oh, I agree.  Comparatively she is overshadowed.  Still fine asf though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Apparently Vince is pretty high on AJ from what I hear.



Look at how much of his merch is in the crowd. AJ is one of their top sellers from August-December of '16 and Fightful was saying he was in striking distance of Cena. 

Still think they'd fuck it up somehow on Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Mixed tag matches are the fucking worst


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Why does John Cena make so many stupid faces?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

The Womb Knuckle Shuffle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Mixed tag matches are the motherfucking worst. That was fucking terrible.

The only redeemable thing about that match was that Nicki did an STF next to Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Some people don't like the super thin type. I don't have a problem with it personally (liked me some Stacy Kiebler back in the day), but my thirst gauge is already kinda preoccupied with Sasha, Becky and Alexa walking around.


my thirst gauge is filled with Becky, Mickie & Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Not even Miz can save this unnecessary feud.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Miz really hated that match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Miz going in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Not even Miz can save this unnecessary feud.



I stand corrected.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Mixed tag matches are the fucking worst



Agreed. It really does accentuate the awkwardness of the new standard where male superstars can't put hands on. Which itself wouldn't be so bad if the females weren't so slaphappy.

Also not sure how I feel about salty-ass Miz. Prefer arrogant Miz. But I'll give it a chance.



Khris said:


> The Womb Knuckle Shuffle


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Not even Miz can save this unnecessary feud.



Idk. Mic god.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

Braids and Renee don't  mix.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk. Mic god.



Yeah took that back.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Miz getting a nice ovation.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz really hated that match.



It got pretty cringy at the end. Ellsworth tried his best to save it, but....


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Look at how much of his merch is in the crowd. AJ is one of their top sellers from August-December of '16 and Fightful was saying he was in striking distance of Cena.
> 
> Still think they'd fuck it up somehow on Raw.



Raw can ruin anything, but yeah Vince has become a huge fan of AJ during his feud with Cena, and apparently was liking him since he debuted in the rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

How much longer till Ellsworth is gone?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Braids and Renee don't  mix.



You shut your mouth.
Renee looks qt no matter what she wears. Even her ulgy-ass shirts. 



Khris said:


> Nikki/Cena are heels because they're the fornicators here. Fucking sinners.



How'm I supposed to cheer two people who openly fuck out of wedlock.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How much longer till Ellsworth is gone?



Another year? I think he got a 2 year deal.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, Curt... the facts failed you....
I guess you could call them alternative facts.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

This match should be a no DQ tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Ambrose has his own personal jobber

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

This has been a bad show so far.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Tom Philips is paying tribute to women.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This has been a bad show so far.



Bad? Nah. But it hasn't been the greatest. 'specially coming off of last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

WWE: We respek the wominz


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2017)

I forgot Ambrose was IC champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Sinner hosting Kids' Choice awards. 

-----------

'the fuck's Mojo's in a business-casual vest for?

EDIT*
I WOULD BE FUCKIN' *DOWN* FOR A MOJO/ZIGGLER FEUD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> 'the fuck's Mojo's in a business-casual vest for?



Since he dumped that gag character Ryder.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Dean looks like a chump right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean looks like a chump right now.



Dafuq


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's a younger Charolette aka Ashley Flair


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Jesus, this loan-shark level beat-down.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey there sexy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Jesus Corbin


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

What?  Why did we go to commercial?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean looks like a chump right now.



Stop shitposting. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Corbin



Local man guilty of assault and attempted murder in front of millions of people.
Charges dropped.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I guess AJ/Orton really needs to carry the load wrestling wise tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Stop shitposting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they are still looking for Randy.  Dude is clearly guilty of arson.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess AJ/Orton really needs to carry the load wrestling wise tonight.



Looks like it. It's pretty much been all segments and packages.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

dem fighs


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

This is what you get for saying Becky's name 3 times, Bliss.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Please don't throw every women on the show into the title match at Mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Hold on there playa


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

This promo's running too long.

I could sure go for a wild Daniel Bryan right about now.

EDIT*
Oh, shit, there he is.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

What if Daniel Bryan just decided to take a shit and skipped this segment?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

So a Six-Pack Challenge at Mania?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So a Six-Pack Challenge at Mania?


WWE does this shit every year.  They go overboard trying to include all of their superstars in Mania matches.

What just happened was the Smackdown Women's title match got downgraded and the Raw Women's title match got an upgrade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Please tell this'll be the official name of on the spot tag matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Alexa's thighs > Squashberg v B0rk


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE does this shit every year.  They go overboard trying to include all of their superstars in Mania matches.
> 
> What just happened was the Smackdown Women's title match got downgraded and the Raw Women's title match got an upgrade.



I get it. They want everybody to get dat WM paycheck, which is fine. I just kinda wish it didn't come off as transparent as it usually tends to. Sometimes they'll just straight up announce some matches the night of or before WM. 12 person tag matches, for example, should never ever exist. Ever.



Khris said:


> Alexa's thighs > Squashberg v B0rk



Can't argue.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Wait ANY available woman!? Asuka time?

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait ANY available woman!? Asuka time?


I was thinking Naomi would be a surprise.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait ANY available woman!? Asuka time?



Shut up, you're gonna make me want it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

"I'm the champ, I don't need this! "

Poor Alexa. 

-----------

This CW Division tier commercial placement.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait ANY available woman!? Asuka time?


Every time I hope for something like that I get disappointed.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

I would love for Asuka to debut at Mania


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

The good thing about the show tonight?  I don't think we are getting any tag team division nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I could see Asuka going to SD and Becky going to Raw.  (New babyface to replace Sasha if she goes heel.)


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The good thing about the show tonight?  I don't think we are getting any tag team division nonsense.



Which is a shame, because AdderUsos are a fuckin' trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Who was Alexa going to choose as her opponent?  Some local talent jobber?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Surprised Bliss didn't hit Twisted Bliss there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Noooooo. Think of the Doujins Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Anyway hope for some Usos fire promo before the Main Event


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who was Alexa going to choose as her opponent?  Some local talent jobber?


La Luchadora


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Noooooo. Think of the Doujins Mickie.


This will just make the Doujins better


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Good facial expression from Alexa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Still can't believe I watched Corbin attempted murder attempt on Ambrose just a week after Orton committed Arson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

WWE films needs to give Alexa a call.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Didn't Dean almost get electrocuted to death a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2017)

Brazzers would have a field day with WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Noooooo. Think of the Doujins Mickie.



Speak for yourself man. This only makes the doujins *stronger*!

EDIT*
Ah, shit. Ninja'd by Trollbias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2017)

Damn, Mickie. 

I can't stop lookin at Alexa's thick ol thighs tho.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Alexa is in her prime.  And honestly she gets a little hotter every week.  It's beautiful to watch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

My cousin just told me that if he was given the choice between me living and banging Alexa he'd murder me in a heartbeat. Funny thing is I can't blame him


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't believe I watched Corbin attempted murder attempt on Ambrose just a week after Orton committed Arson



Ziggs also threatened to kill Jerry Lawler to his face and the Miz constantly makes fun of Bryan being a cripple.

No fucking around allowed on this show....



Lord Trollbias said:


> My cousin just told me that if he was given the choice between me living and banging Alexa he'd murder me in a heartbeat. Funny thing is I can't blame him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Damn Main Event already? No Usos then 
Still that means some Bray shenanigans to close off the show. I can respect this.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

AJ Styles
"Won the WWE Belt at Backlash"
"Lost the Belt at Royal Rumble"

Graphics guy got jokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm surprised that he is still announced as the face that runs the place.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

So DQ finish? Double count-out? Phenomenal Forearm into RKO? 450 Splash into RKO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lots of speculation about a 450 splash into an RKO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> AJ Styles
> "Won the WWE Belt at Backlash"
> "Lost the Belt at Royal Rumble"
> 
> Graphics guy got jokes



He's basically WWE's version of the Sonic twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Man, going up against AJ really accentuates how much of a gargantuan Orton is. Dude's tol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Has AJ won a match in WWE with the Calf Crusher? Legit curious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Also Orton really selling the hell out of this "hurt" leg.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Has AJ won a match in WWE with the Calf Crusher? Legit curious.


Not that I know of.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

CLEVER AF. Goddamn AJ is a genius. But Orton even moreso. What a match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Cool finish. AJ had that Sharingan on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Randy Orton self-RKO to roll through to RKO is the truest combo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

You can tell Orton enjoyed working with AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Randy Orton self-RKO to roll through to RKO is the truest combo.



Canceled the first super using x-factor to use third level x-factor super.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

And AJ is in the Andre the Giant Memorial just like that!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Khris said:


> Canceled the first super using x-factor to use third level x-factor super.



AJ came close with the hardest of reads at the end, but unfortunately tried to finish with a move with too much cool-down. Happens to the best of us.

---------

Also, No Wyatt tonight. Bray confirmed fucking dead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a feeling he wouldn't show up tonight. I guess they wanna give it time to breath. The dude did just lose part of his soul, after all. You don't just no-sell that one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't think Bray has gotten enough tv time since he became champion.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

I still shook over the Phenomenal Forearm RKO fakeout. Tripe pay bonus this week for whoever suggested that. Bravo.
I guess they are saving the 450 Splash into RKO for when AJ and Orton feud for a title later on in time.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay show, I guess. Didn't hold a candle to last week, though. You could tell this was a bit of a transitional episode. Hope Drag had a good time all the same.



Lord Trollbias said:


> I still shook over the Phenomenal Forearm RKO fakeout.



Gotta give props to the camera work too. I totally thought AJ jumped. My brain had an MC Escher moment when Randy landed on his back by himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

SD was ok. Wasn't as good as last week. A lot of feud building and transition. More emphasis on storylines than actual in ring action this week. AJ-Orton was good. Women's Tag Team was decent. Mixed Tag matches are never good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

You guys watching 205 Live?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah. Might as well. The window's open. Plus the Austin stuff seems neat.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

Daivari 2 has a dope-ass theme.


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2017)

fuck it. okada/naito at wk12. just book it already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2017)

"I'm a guy with an idea!"
-Bryan Kendrick theme

-------

I like Tozawa a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

A Bryan Kendrick. That shit is gold man.
WHY IS MY USERNAME PINK?


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> A Bryan Kendrick. That shit is gold man.
> WHY IS MY USERNAME PINK?


Cause you're Princess Trollbias now, fam

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

ted. said:


> Cause you're Princess Trollbias now, fam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Tozawa/Kendrick feud is actually really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tozawa/Kendrick feud is actually really good.


Told y'all not to sleep on my boy Kendrick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Alexa/DB = Talking Smack gold


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

Bryan telling Renee she hosted a terrible show (Talking Raw).  

Edit:  Miz killed Cena on Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2017)

I can't wait till AJ screws SD and joins Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2017)

So who was better in the ring, Naomichi or Hideo Itami?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My cousin just told me that if he was given the choice between me living and banging Alexa he'd murder me in a heartbeat. Funny thing is I can't blame him


Her reaction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2017)

Orton vs styles phew.


----------



## teddy (Mar 8, 2017)

We got an arsonist in orton, conspiracy to commit murder with corbin, and miz going after cena's soul. it's clear to me that smackdown is the home for sick sons of bitches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Mar 8, 2017)

And don't let this distract you from the fact that maryse just cremated nikki


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2017)

rofl yeah smackdown has some fucked up folks. But lets settle it all in a ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 8, 2017)

A good smackdown, not as good as last week's one because not enough action but it was necessary. Sometimes they need to build the storyline and focus more on storytelling.


Seto Kaiba said:


> So who was better in the ring, Naomichi or Hideo Itami?


Hideo, I like his style more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2017)

Is it wrong that I want to beat the shit out of Max Landis?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 8, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is it wrong that I want to beat the shit out of Max Landis?


Nope


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh my god.  Someone was suggesting Paul Heyman as Asuka's manager when she finally gets called up.  And I actually think that could work.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  Someone was suggesting Paul Heyman as Asuka's manager when she finally gets called up.  And I actually think that could work.



It's Paul Heyman.  Unless someone fucks it up real good backstage (Axl and Ryback) there's very few it doesn't work where he is their manager

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2017)

Fuck concussions. Imagine if this Bryan/Miz feud was a wrestling one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2017)

Part-timer Mania running wild brother


----------



## God Movement (Mar 8, 2017)

Good poster.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2017)

OLDTIMERMANIA


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2017)

My source believes whenever a draft happens aj will stay on sd. Cena will be the one drafted to raw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 8, 2017)

THE FUCKING WWE CHAMPION IS IN THE BACK CORNER JESUS


----------



## teddy (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> Part-timer Mania running wild brother


Then. Now. FOREVER


----------



## pat pat (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> Fuck concussions. Imagine if this Bryan/Miz feud was a wrestling one.


 feud of the year



Khris said:


> Part-timer Mania running wild brother


wwe is just pathetic at this point. This is as lame as those click-bait youtubers


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2017)

How is Ambrose in a better position than Wyatt, Orton and Styles on the poster? I could understand the part-timers. I could understand Reigns. I could understand Cena. Hell I could try and understand Rollins. Bayley, Charlotte and Jericho I also can't understand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How is Ambrose in a better position than Wyatt, Orton and Styles on the poster? I could understand the part-timers. I could understand Reigns. I could understand Cena. Hell I could try and understand Rollins. Bayley, Charlotte and Jericho I also can't understand.



I find it weird that u find it weird dean n Jericho up there


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> Part-timer Mania running wild brother


Just like the Royal Rumble poster. Rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2017)

I JUST noticed Bray lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I find it weird that u find it weird dean n Jericho up there


I expect them to be there. But in front of the WWE Champion, his WM opponent, and arguably WWE's Superstar of 2016? Nah.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

You know what stands out to me?  Becky Lynch isn't even on the poster.  Her crime of having an Irish accent continues to haunt her!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

@SoulTaker The Miz is off to a good start for that most improved 2017 award.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

I think Alexa should retain at Mania.  It's too boring for the champ to lose the belt in a multi-person match.

I think they should copy the AJ Lee/Paige formula.  Alexa comes out on SD two nights after Mania.  She cuts a promo boasting about what she has accomplished.  Asuka's music hits and she comes out.  Impromptu match-up.  Asuka wins the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2017)

Man I saw 205 live in person. Cancel that shit and just use them all on Raw please.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Man I saw 205 live in person. Cancel that shit and just use them all on Raw please.


Yeah, how does a live crowd respond to it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, how does a live crowd respond to it?



On the Network it looks like a large group of people stayed. I say about 60 percent of people left. I sat there not caring.
Aries over af though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2017)

Khris said:


> Part-timer Mania running wild brother



Speaking as a person that dislikes Nikki Bella, how the fuck is she all the way in the back?

I'm starting to wonder if there's much of a rhyme or reason to these posters beyond the front and center members.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Speaking as a person that dislikes Nikki Bella, how the fuck is she all the way in the back?
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if there's much of a rhyme or reason to these posters beyond the front and center members.



The Oldies and Part-timers in front along with Cena and Roman. Rest is random.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

Who cares really


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't know when it is going to happen.  But at some point.  Daniel Bryan is going to go away.  And it's going to really hurt Alexa's character in my opinion.  They have done like a dozen segments together now and they are almost always entertaining.

Enjoy stuff while you can I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

@SoulTaker 
WWE signed Kairi Hojo

"
Per the Observer Newsletter she has signed a three year contract. Io Shirai is also reconsidering signing and will be in the US over Mania Weekend.

Also of note with Stardom is that Dave says Mayu Iwatani wants to retire before the end of the year"


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

Bryan has quietly developed a new ring style that he thinks will allow him to still have good, interesting matches with low risk.

Welp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bryan has quietly developed a new ring style that he thinks will allow him to still have good, interesting matches with low risk.
> 
> Welp.



Dude's gonna kill himself. I would love a return but not at the risk of his health.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

Khris said:


> Dude's gonna kill himself. I would love a return but not at the risk of his health.


Can't knock his heart tho.
Its just


----------



## teddy (Mar 9, 2017)

Still shook from him revealing how many concussions he had in the past. we don't need another misawa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias i have an idea for the next episode of Talking Smack.  I want to change up the format for the show; just a one time change.  And I want to see a round table discussion.  Renee moderates.  Alexa, Miz, and AJ are the guests.  And they basically discuss what has gone wrong on SD Live and complain about DB and Shane.

Maybe when they leave you could have a fuming DB show up with his rebuttal?

It would be a risky segment.  But it could also be sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker
> WWE signed Kairi Hojo
> 
> "Per the Observer Newsletter she has signed a three year contract. Io Shirai is also reconsidering signing and will be in the US over Mania Weekend.
> ...



Massive signings if they come through.

If they get Io Shirai then her versus Sasha is the number 1 dream match in Women's Wrestling from a work rate standpoint. 

Kairi Hojo is really excellent but Shirai is the smoothest and most daring women I've ever watched.



Khris said:


> Dude's gonna kill himself. I would love a return but not at the risk of his health.



Pretty much this. I'm a big proponent of it's their body but damn this guy is about to be a father. If there was ever a time for the word cringe to be used it's at the thought of Danielson eating headbutts in an indy ring.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't want Bryan wrestling either. But, he's a grown man who can make his own decisions. If he gets injured, it's on him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Massive signings if they come through.
> 
> If they get Io Shirai then her versus Sasha is the number 1 dream match in Women's Wrestling from a work rate standpoint.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing hojo will likely win that women's tournament in the future. And I don't know if that means asuka will be called up or be forced to stay in nxt for a while to have a dream match up.

I've heard these two are literally the best women wrestlers in the world.

Sucks for stardom but shit happens.


But with these two. Ember moon. The women from the tournament.. The women division will be great again.

Now wwe just needs to sign dijak n o riely n drew. Tommy end gonna start wrestling after mania season.

Nxt looking bright


And yea... Okada giving Bryan that rain maker gonna be fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

Can't believe Randy Orton is getting rewarded for burning a man's house down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I don't want Bryan wrestling either. But, he's a grown man who can make his own decisions. If he gets injured, it's on him.



Like .ted said there's no reason for this dude to go the way of Misawa. He's a grown man but he obviously isn't responsible enough to make the decision if he's having seizures as a result of the trauma and still wants to do this.



WhatADrag said:


> I'm guessing hojo will likely win that women's tournament in the future. And I don't know if that means asuka will be called up or be forced to stay in nxt for a while to have a dream match up.
> 
> I've heard these two are literally the best women wrestlers in the world.
> 
> ...




I'm thinking Asuka gets the call but it's not like Hojo or Io are on the same timeline Asuka was. They're both under 30. Asuka/Io would be a dream match but they have RL beef which is a big reason Io didn't come over when they were courting her last summer. 

I really don't trust Meltzer's Japanese reporting as much as I do a Chris Charlton or someone whose actually over there and can talk to sources or can check Dave's. The way he whiffed on Omega's contract was a huge reminder that his Japanese contacts are kind of shitty compared to his American ones. VoW had him beat dead to rights and I'm pretty sure those guys used Charlton or Enuhito or spoke to them to corroborate that Omega was extended after the original New Japan exodus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i have an idea for the next episode of Talking Smack.  I want to change up the format for the show; just a one time change.  And I want to see a round table discussion.  Renee moderates.  Alexa, Miz, and AJ are the guests.  And they basically discuss what has gone wrong on SD Live and complain about DB and Shane.
> 
> Maybe when they leave you could have a fuming DB show up with his rebuttal?
> 
> It would be a risky segment.  But it could also be sweet.


I honestly don't think it'd be risky at all and would work great, especially taking into account the disgruntled with authority stances the 3 share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 9, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Like .ted said there's no reason for this dude to go the way of Misawa. He's a grown man but he obviously isn't responsible enough to make the decision if he's having seizures as a result of the trauma and still wants to do this.



It's a stupid decision, no doubt about it. But if his wife can't convince him otherwise? Nobody can.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm tired of reading about the lack of depth in the women's division on Raw.  Emma has been cleared for 7 months.  Summer Rae is a good wrestler.  Raw doesn't get the most out of the talent that they do have.  The last thing they should be allowed is a chance to have more women they won't use.  Raw is the home for 305 Live.  Smackdown should be the home for women.  Send Asuka, Emma, and Summer all over to that show!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

Need Mr robot back in my life.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

@WhatADrag check out Legion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2017)

Bryan should focus on teaching and training others. Passing down his sense of psychology and technical skill would take young prospects a long way, but leave out the headbutts of course...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey I'm thinking of starting a new game on TEW 2016, I still wanna keep my old file going but what did you guys think of this booking?:

WWE World:

Randy Orton (9) - Wrestlemania 2017 - Summerslam 2017
Bray Wyatt (2) - Summerslam 2017 - Night of Champions 2017
John Cena (14) Night of Champions 2017 - Survivor Series 2017
AJ Styles (2) Survivor Series 2017 - Wrestlemania 2018
Dean Ambrose (2) Wrestlemania 2018 - King of the Ring 2018
Bray Wyatt (3) King of the Ring 2018 - Summerslam 2018
Dean Ambrose (3) - Summerslam 2018 - Elimination Chamber 2019
Baron Corbin - Elimination Chamber 2019 - Wrestlemania 2019

WWE Universal:

Brock Lesnar - Wrestlemania 2017 - King of the Ring 2017
Samoa Joe - King of the Ring 2017 - Summerslam 2017
Kevin Owens (2) - Summerslam 2017 - Night of Champions 2017
Seth Rollins - Night of Champions 2017 - Royal Rumble 2018
Finn Balor (2) - Royal Rumble 2018 - May 2018
Samoa Joe (2) - May 2018 - July 2018
Roman Reigns - May 2018 - Summerslam 2018
Finn Balor (3) - Summerslam 2018 - December 2018
Brock Lesnar (2) - December 2018 - Royal Rumble 2019
Seth Rollins (2) - Royal Rumble 2019 - Wrestlemania 2019
Finn Balor (4) - Wrestlemania 2019


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

Remind me who Bruce Prichard is?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

Tonight is Del Rio's TNA debut.


----------



## teddy (Mar 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

Zeb COlter on Impact tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

Jack Swagger could go to Impact


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

Zeb doing name drops

AJ, Joe, Roode, Nash, Sting, Christian etc


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2017)

Why did u watch impact


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did u watch impact


Why not? Not like we've got anything better to do on a Thursday night.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did u watch impact


GiveImpactAChance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why not? Not like we've got anything better to do on a Thursday night.


i don't know about you.  But there are like twenty tv shows in my queue that I want to watch.  Season 2 Man in the High Castle, the Americans, a few episodes of Black Mirror, etc.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i don't know about you.  But there are like twenty tv shows in my queue that I want to watch.  Season 2 Man in the High Castle, the Americans, a few episodes of Black Mirror, etc.


Lol right? i'm about to watch legion right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Way too many good shows these days.  Even syfy makes sweet shows like Expanse, Magicians, and dark matter.

Frankly, I'm looking forward to summer.  I think that is when I will get caught up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i don't know about you.  But there are like twenty tv shows in my queue that I want to watch.  Season 2 Man in the High Castle, the Americans, a few episodes of Black Mirror, etc.


I'm already caught up to all my shows tho.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Lots of basketball right now.  Good video games coming out.

The point is.  I think that there are alternatives to TNA.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2017)

Sombrero Brock is best Brock


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lots of basketball right now.  Good video games coming out.
> 
> The point is.  I think that there are alternatives to TNA.



Eh, let 'em watch it. No offense, but you aren't really in the position to try to deter others from garbage, considering.

I'm probs gonna make an effort to check out TNA myself, honestly. The whole "new frontier" thing or whatever is the booking equivalent of flavor text, but I am interested in seeing where they go with it. I'll give 'em a couple weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Nah, I wasn't criticizing.  I was more responding to the idea that we might as well tune in because there is nothing else to do on Thursday night.

And come on now.  We both know that my taste is top tier.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

I enjoy this series.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeeep this is pretty much how it would have went.


----------



## EJ (Mar 10, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'm probs gonna make an effort to check out TNA myself, honestly. The whole "new frontier" thing or whatever is the booking equivalent of flavor text, but I am interested in seeing where they go with it. I'll give 'em a couple weeks.



Dark Twitter was killing Impact last night. Borash and Matthews apparently weren't even calling matches just sniping at each other while guys were working. Matthews said he has called Wrestlemania matches so he's bigger than Impact as opposed to putting over the guys working in the ring. Tag titles legit just picked up and given to another talent.

It kind of made me want to watch tbh. Also want to see why the hell Prichard would sign up for this if they don't seem to be doing anything different.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

When the fuck is WWE gonna sign some ex TNA and ROH guys?
I heard the roh situation is cleared now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

Marty Jannetty

on Tuesday

To all my ninjas, I want y'alls advice..just got a call..$150,000 for 3 movies...porno movies..cant say the name but, they're big company...Im thinking my bruh Snoop had something to do with this.. check this though, I'd get to tear up some beautiful b*tches, but, as my brother said, my family could see that..my thought is, why is my family watching porno then gonna judge me? What do y'all think on that?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> When the fuck is WWE gonna sign some ex TNA and ROH guys?
> I heard the roh situation is cleared now.



Probably post-Mania? Kind of hard to believe they'd be done talent hoarding but this company goes through these weird ass phases. This one has lasted awhile longer than most.



WhatADrag said:


> Marty Jannetty
> 
> on Tuesday
> 
> To all my ninjas, I want y'alls advice..just got a call..$150,000 for 3 movies...porno movies..cant say the name but, they're big company...Im thinking my bruh Snoop had something to do with this.. check this though, I'd get to tear up some beautiful b*tches, but, as my brother said, my family could see that..my thought is, why is my family watching porno then gonna judge me? What do y'all think on that?



Janetty is a fucking nut but this was gold. Dude should absolutely sell his soul if he's got nothing better to do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably post-Mania? Kind of hard to believe they'd be done talent hoarding but this company goes through these weird ass phases. This one has lasted awhile longer than most.
> 
> 
> 
> Janetty is a fucking nut but this was gold. Dude should absolutely sell his soul if he's got nothing better to do.



Yeah needs to happen soon though I been waiting for ever. And do you mean they haven't cleaned up their roster in a while?
Who do you think could get fired?

and I feel like Vivid offered him a contract. I'm in for more former wrestlers doing porn. But sooner or later is WWE gonna flip out that they have so much talent end up doing things like this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

This HHH as fuck

Meltz said all signs point to hardyz coming to wwe after mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah needs to happen soon though I been waiting for ever. And do you mean they haven't cleaned up their roster in a while?
> Who do you think could get fired?
> 
> and I feel like Vivid offered him a contract. I'm in for more former wrestlers doing porn. But sooner or later is WWE gonna flip out that they have so much talent end up doing things like this?



They go through their phases of things and right now it's talent accumulation. They have something crazy like 182 wrestlers under their employ right now. They're dragging their feet on releasing Swagger. They're really all about being the only ones getting value out of these guys. Not sure anyone is up for getting fired.

I mean they're not fucking with Jannetty now. And Vivid would need to turn a woman whose got more than lapsed name recognition from WWE to really fluster them. Like if someone like an Ashley Massaro came out and did one of these where they used the Diva Search winner stuff as best they could to skirt any legal issue then for sure. If it's like Janetty or Tatanka or some shit they probably won't care. I mean they let Waltman backstage because he's HHH's bro but he also was an embarrassment for nearly a decade.




WhatADrag said:


> This HHH as fuck



It's always kind of funny when those stories get recycled into the news.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> but he also was an embarrassment for nearly a decade.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

Are you guys going to watch the Ring of Honor PPV?  I know it is the established rate at this point.  But $45 for one wrestling event doesn't seem like a very good deal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch the Ring of Honor PPV?  I know it is the established rate at this point.  But $45 for one wrestling event doesn't seem like a very good deal.


I'm planning on it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 10, 2017)

ROH is pretty ass frontward. I'll probably look for a stream. None of the card is really that interesting because of how picked over they are.

I heard Scurll and Dijak had a 4 star level match on ROH tv that i'll be checking out soon as I think both those guys have mid card champion floors in WWE and could be the top champion of any other promotion. Especially Scurll who is really on a tear. 

I hope that Daniels gets the win over Cole. Not really as high on Cole as I was 2 years ago but I want to see if that's because he's a WWE wrestler at heart who is working an indy style or because he developed differently than expected and can't project his persona that well. 

Oh and let's get Christopher Daniels a world title win at the 15th anniversary if it's not going to be a Briscoe. The ROH title is lesser than it's ever been there's no excuse to not have a title change. Daniels has been there for every era and he's one of the 10-15 most important wrestlers in that companies history.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Sombrero Brock is best Brock


Indeed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

@WhatADrag sorry dude.  There is news out today that Mr. Robot season 3 has been delayed.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 10, 2017)

> Source: Wrestling Observer
> 
> "Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar is expected to be the main event of WrestleMania 33, according to Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer.
> 
> ...



Someone pinch me I'm dreaming.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2017)

Is that Buggy the Clown in yo sig, God Movement?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Someone pinch me I'm dreaming.


I have been saying this for a while.

Brock/Roman wasn't definitive before.  The two will fight at SummerSlam.  Even Stevie Wonder can see it coming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2017)

Lucky House Show bastards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2017)

WF really hates Finn and Dean. It's a weird place there.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is that Buggy the Clown in yo sig, God Movement?



God of Destruction Vermoud

All of the GoDs have been revealed for Dragon Ball Super now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2017)

Plans seem to be Roman beating Taker and Lesnar.

The year of God Movement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 11, 2017)

@Khris @[S-A-F]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Balor/Joe makes a lot of sense as a Mania match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2017)

It does but I don't necessarily want a match between them so soon.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Plans seem to be Roman beating Taker and Lesnar.
> 
> The year of God Movement.



I deserve it after everything I've been through.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I deserve it after everything I've been through.


Scenes when Balor cashes in MITB on Reigns.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Scenes when Balor cashes in MITB on Reigns.



I hope not. Although, I would like for Balor to run into Brock though and get annihilated.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Scenes when Balor cashes in MITB on Reigns.



And loses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2017)

The big guy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2017)

K ek.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2017)

Looking at the PPV schedule. So apparently MITB is a Smackdown exclusive PPV this year.
Assuming Lesnar wins Universal Title at Mania, the only RAW PPVs before Summerslam are Payback on April 30th and Extreme Rules on June 4th.
Honestly while it is a bit long I could see Lesnar holding the belt only to drop it to a Heel Reigns on August 20th at Summerslam. The positive is the long wait would give Reigns a chance to build a heel persona and try and get the fans off his back.
I'd propose have Reigns feud with Zayn once he's done with Taker to build up a Heel persona and have Lesnar go through programs with Rollins and Baylor still as champion before finally losing to Reigns as SS.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2017)

Flow said:


> @Khris @[S-A-F]


LOOOOL at CM Punk being PC.

Triple Nose as Nintendo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2017)

Watching Smackdown again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOOOOL at CM Punk being PC.
> 
> Triple Nose as Nintendo.



What would Bryan be? SEGA?  

Fuck. That's sad. 

@Shirker tbh


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

I have been reading some comments.  And a lot of people are worried that Cena is going to bury the Miz at Wrestlemania.

Even I think those people need to lighten up.  How can you be buried in a mixed tag match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2017)

Ah, I heard Bruce Prichard is back. Listened to him and Jim talk last week. He said TNA was managed by people who didn't give two shits about it (obvious I guess):




Haha imagine if Jim comes back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been reading some comments.  And a lot of people are worried that Cena is going to bury the Miz at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Even I think those people need to lighten up.  How can you be buried in a mixed tag match?



Easy fix: Let Maryse eat the pin so Cena and his GF can have their stupid Mania moment which will forever be awkward if Cena doesn't end up marrying Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah.  The Cena/Nikki marriage thing.  I'm surprised that Cena would agree to turn this into a storyline.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOOOOL at CM Punk being PC.



Unarguably a better performer than all 3 present?
Associated with the stigma of being a self-inflated shithead?
An easily rattled follower-base that perpetuates as such?

It's scarily accurate.


Trips is more like SEGA. Did an extraordinary job of fooling people into thinking he's better than he was in the 90s. Now the magic's died due to changes in the industry and some bullheaded decision making, but he still has his  .

EDIT*


Khris said:


> What would Bryan be? SEGA?
> 
> Fuck. That's sad.
> 
> @Shirker tbh



Oh, wait,Ninja'd sort've.
And oh, shit, I never thought about it from that perspective. Good contender and looked to have been able to have a great career in the big leagues until their legs were cut from under them both by themselves and the people surrounding them.

Now they can't make another console, or they'll die.



Khris said:


> Easy fix: Let Maryse eat the pin so Cena and his GF can have their stupid Mania moment which will forever be awkward if Cena doesn't end up marrying Nikki.



Agreed. Cena really should pin Maryse instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2017)

Khris said:


> What would Bryan be? SEGA?
> 
> Fuck. That's sad.
> 
> @Shirker tbh


 shut your whore mouf!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2017)

Shit I didn't even see this:


----------



## EJ (Mar 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Unarguably a better performer than all 3 present?
> Associated with the stigma of being a self-inflated shithead?
> An easily rattled follower-base that perpetuates as such?
> 
> ...




Lmao, for CM Punk yeah

"GLORIOUS PC MASTER RACE!"


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2017)

Lmao just reading that Vince sent a referee down to stop Rock from calling Punk:


----------



## EJ (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah, but Triple H will make references to CM Punk in Chicago weeks later.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2017)

WWE needs The Rock, but The Rock does not need the WWE. They have nothing over him, and have no choice but to appeal to his charitable nature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Lmao just reading that Vince sent a referee down to stop Rock from calling Punk:



Pretty old news, but still funny.
It's still so bizarre to me that he did that. I wonder how livid Vince would've been had he actually answered. Apparently he wasn't trolling, Punk genuinely was busy doing something. And he totally picked up the 2nd time. Place would've caught on actual fire hearing his voice.



Flow said:


> Yeah, but Triple H will make references to CM Punk in Chicago weeks later.



You're not allowed to talk about Punk unless you're shitting on him as a way to kill a crowd that's drowning you out.
Everyone knows that.

Also, fuck Stephanie. Cuz she isn't worth subtle sarcasm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2017)

I wanna see Shibata vs Suzuki and Ishii and Omega


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh, wait,Ninja'd sort've.
> And oh, shit, I never thought about it from that perspective. Good contender and looked to have been able to have a great career in the big leagues until their legs were cut from under them both by themselves and the people surrounding them.
> 
> Now they can't make another console, or they'll die.



Plus I'm pretty sure Bryan's a furry deep down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been reading some comments.  And a lot of people are worried that Cena is going to bury the Miz at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Even I think those people need to lighten up.  How can you be buried in a mixed tag match?



I wonder if the video package will be similar to Miz's WM27 promo.



Legend said:


> I wanna see Shibata vs Suzuki and Ishii and Omega


Surprised they're wrestling in the first round.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Lmao just reading that Vince sent a referee down to stop Rock from calling Punk:


Yeah, that's all kinds of pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2017)

Mania main event over a video game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2017)

Shows you how important them wwe2k games are.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2017)

Khris said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure Bryan's a furry deep down.



YFW "Goatface" was a gimmick Bryan proposed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2017)

Also Bryan and Brie decided to name their baby girl Birdie.

That child is gonna get bullied.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Miz should come on Talking Smack and talk shit about that relationship.  How does Bryan know that he is the father?  Dis that Birdie name choice.  Miz could light DB up.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2017)

Why they name her Birdie tho?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why they name her Birdie tho?


You have to remember that Bryan and Brie are modern day hippies.

They could have named her Moonbean, Wave, Starshine,etc.

IMO, Robin would be a much better name for a girl.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Someone pinch me I'm dreaming.


Nope you are not dreaming. 
Actually even tho I am a huge roman hater, I would have love to see him fucking wreck Goldberg's ass.  , makes him pay for all the shitty fights he gave us


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

I would love to see Roman squash Goldberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2017)

Birdie? TF.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh.  Look what match the WWE put up on their YouTube channel!  Since they don't care about this guy anymore, they decided to do their part to kill him dead.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2017)

I was thinking more of Sabretooth's sidekick Birdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I was thinking more of Sabretooth's sidekick Birdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2017)

Damn. X-men Vs. Street Fighter.

Between that, Marvel vs. Capcom and MK3, I spent half my childhood in the arcade.

Memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh rough times lately . Got rejected for job interview, people shitting on my mood and worst of all trying to get back into watching wrestling only to not care about anyone. Rough times


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds rough. Keep on keeping on, my man. Things rarely work out on the first go around. It's persistence that wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

So apparently Lesnar destroyed Owens at a live event.  



The Juice Man said:


> Also Bryan and Brie decided to name their baby girl Birdie.
> 
> That child is gonna get bullied.



You can't be good at everything, sounds like Bryan is gonna be a shit father. Especially trying to wrestle at such a high risk while having a family to think about. 


I like fat Birdie tbh. 



The Juice Man said:


> I was thinking more of Sabretooth's sidekick Birdy.



Ayyyy. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh rough times lately . Got rejected for job interview, people shitting on my mood and worst of all trying to get back into watching wrestling only to not care about anyone. Rough times



Keep going on man. I found out that if you're a decent dude (and I know you are), life finds a way to make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh.  Look what match the WWE put up on their YouTube channel!  Since they don't care about this guy anymore, they decided to do their part to kill him dead.


I feel like someone is in the back jealous AF he bangs Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Sounds rough. Keep on keeping on, my man. Things rarely work out on the first go around. It's persistence that wins.





Khris said:


> So apparently Lesnar destroyed Owens at a live event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. Ill probably watch Mania with you guys just to read the lulzyness in this thread.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like someone is in the back jealous AF he bangs Lana


Wasn't there a rumor that said Vince was confused how he was dating Lana?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

Job Owens Job


----------



## -Z- (Mar 13, 2017)

Khris said:


> Job Owens Job


At least he landed some solid offense unlike Fastlane, right? Right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Wasn't there a rumor that said Vince was confused how he was dating Lana?


I don't know.
They received backstage heat for getting married though.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> You have to remember that Bryan and Brie are modern day hippies.
> 
> They could have named her Moonbean, Wave, Starshine,etc.
> 
> IMO, Robin would be a much better name for a girl.


Rofl yea why not just....call her Robin? 

goddamn hippies...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

Khris said:


> Job Owens Job


He's going up against a part-timer.

Owens never stood a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They received backstage heat for getting married though.



From who?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2017)

Apparently Rusev doesn't have heat. He's injured so instead of trying to protect him they used him to put Big Show over.

Rusev is supposed to be having shoulder surgery.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

Khris said:


> From who?


Entire company because at the time Lana storyline wise liked ziggler.



SoulTaker said:


> Apparently Rusev doesn't have heat. He's injured so instead of trying to protect him they used him to put Big Show over.
> 
> Rusev is supposed to be having shoulder surgery.


Damn


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2017)

ROH talent has been told to wait another 30 days. 

Adam Cole looks like a given at this point as well.


Pretty nifty match between Scurll and Dijak starts @ around 31:30. It's a more impressive Dijak match than anything but if you squint you can see why I'm so high on Scurll as well. Dijak though, this guy is without a doubt one of the most impressive big men I've ever seen. Reminds me of a more athletic Sean O Haire. Seriously dude is pulling out some of the most impressive moves a big man has ever done. He's character work away from being near Luke Harper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Entire company because at the time Lana storyline wise liked ziggler.



This reality era tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

Hearing rusev is out for 4 to 6 months.
Yikes.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2017)

Rusev 

May you come back to a god tier push on smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Rusev
> 
> May you come back to a god tier push on smackdown


Career basically done at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2017)

So what the fuck are they gonna do with Lana? Is she gonna wrestle? She's pretty good as a manager to be wasted on that. Make her manage heel Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2017)

Khris said:


> So what the fuck are they gonna do with Lana? Is she gonna wrestle? She's pretty good as a manager to be wasted on that. Make her manage heel Roman.



Lana is being trained already so this makes sense for post-Mania and might be where they'll head since Emmalina bombed. Lana travels to NXT on weekends.



WhatADrag said:


> Career basically done at this point.



He's younger than Baron Corbin, Braun Stroman, and Roman Reigns. Dude might not ever get a world title run but that doesn't make a career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Lana is being trained already so this makes sense for post-Mania and might be where they'll head since Emmalina bombed. Lana travels to NXT on weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> He's younger than Baron Corbin, Braun Stroman, and Roman Reigns. Dude might not ever get a world title run but that doesn't make a career.




Yeah you know what I meant. Im pretty sure everyone believed he would be world title level now I just don't see it ever happening.

Edit: also today fans seem to only judge a career by if u had a world title or not.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn Rusev just got screwed. His career might never recover.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2017)

Paige's family is mad at WWE for running a 2 day event at the venue their WAW promotion runs out of. They say it's a WWE conspiracy theory and that WWE is impacting their business because they announced ticket sales for an event in May a week out from WAW's show. 

WAW's headline match for an upcoming event the days after WWE is at the venue is Alberto El Patron, the WAW heavyweight champion, going up against Ricky Knight. I'm not sure if there's a junior but if there isn't then Ricky Knight is Paige's 60 year old dad. 



> Some more on the WWE taping television on 5/6 and 5/7 in Norwich, England at Epic Studios. This will be a taping for the WWE's new U.K. television show. It's not clear if this will air on the network or on Sky, or somewhere else, but the idea was not for it to be a network show originally as it's meant to get the jump on ITV running its weekly show, which is not official, but probable. It is the same studio that the WAW promotion in the U.K. tapes out of, which is Paige's family. However, they are furious for WWE going there feeling it's their taping studio. It will be set up for 900 seats both days. This is obviously a late thing because the U.K. talent had been booked on WWE house shows those days and now they've been pulled. This will be a combination of the wrestlers under contract in the U.K. and several of the WWE cruiserweights who would be booked on 5/8 and 5/9 for Raw and Smackdown but weren't booked on the house shows in the U.K., so they were already coming, but headed in two days earlier. Taping that week makes sense, the production crew comes in without a separate trip, announcers already in, and non U.K. based talent was already coming in.


----------



## teddy (Mar 13, 2017)

someone needs to make a compilation of crazy/funny shit ibushi has done throughout his career

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

The year of god movement indeed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

They beniot punk in the undertaker mania match poll lmao


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

teddy said:


> someone needs to make a compilation of crazy/funny shit ibushi has done throughout his career


What in the fuck....


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Lana is being trained already so this makes sense for post-Mania and might be where they'll head since Emmalina bombed. Lana travels to NXT on weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> He's younger than Baron Corbin, Braun Stroman, and Roman Reigns. Dude might not ever get a world title run but that doesn't make a career.


They took too fucking long with Emmalina, that's why.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> They took too fucking long with Emmalina, that's why.


They literally had nothing for Emmalina. Sometimes you have to stop and wonder how some of these WWE creative employees have their job. Emma is so good, and her Evil Emma persona really showed me the potential she had. I think she's a bit awkward as a face (she seems to just have a general awkwardness), so I'm hoping when Billie Kay and Peyton Royce get called up, that could spark something with Emma.

If a stable of sheela's doesn't get ya excited, welp...


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm, so recap time from last week's stuff.   Well that's fine since I had to miss last week's shows.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2017)

If you're excited for Raw like this post. If you're not dislike this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Brock embarrassed Goldberg last week.  I can't take him seriously anymore!  Champion or not.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Hopefully Brock won't job at SummerSlam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm, Heyman hyping the F5 finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Raws been cringy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm, so someone's gone tonight. 

And Steph should have learned from her father when to take her come-uppins when it's deserved rather than come out on top almost every feud and encounter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Wooo gonna watch John Wick on USA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Stephanie refuses to give us a break from her presence.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Please don't ruin the match by adding Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Fire Dana!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm so they are saving the four horsewoman for next year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

So the Queen finally gets rid of Dana and now the crowd is behind Dana.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Terrible camerawork here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Wait wasnt this supposed to happen for Dana last year?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the Queen finally gets rid of Dana and now the crowd is behind Dana.


The fans are dopes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait wasnt this supposed to happen for Dana last year?


It was delayed because she sucks at wrestling.  And she hasn't gotten better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It was delayed because she sucks at wrestling.  And she hasn't gotten better.


She seemed slow in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

That one asshole dude who didnt clap


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That one asshole dude who didnt clap


That segment dragged to be honest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That segment dragged to be honest.


Brah you can troll about stuff but that was a legit injury . At least fake empathy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn.  Big match on 205 Live tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Whelp skipping 'Cruiserweight' match


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh.  2 hours, 15 minutes to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2017)

Watch Foley do some goofy Foley shit n fire himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

That was a good promo from KO.  I feel like he gave us that promo already though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Sami gonna eat another pin?


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2017)

Whats up with these ultra closeups?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh no.  Nia showed up just in time to ruin a big PPV match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

That's fake!  Undertaker didn't have Roman up that high.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2017)

God damn, I didn't realized how short Big-e is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Well so New Day goes from one of the longest title holding tag teams to this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Man Raw is seriously boring.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2017)

New Day are waiting for the Hardy's


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Just my opinion.  But I think the show has been worse than usual.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Man what a bunch of merching whores there are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn Big cass has gotten stronger on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man what a bunch of merching whores there are.


Agree.  A fucking coffee mug?

And what a terrible fucking college basketball promo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Cesaro is actually stronger than Cass.  So cut the bullshit in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Good idea not to feed Strongman to Taker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

So Jindar collects his paycheck tonight by getting fed to Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Im still 100% sure Reigns wins as babyface


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmm, me thinks Roman over Taker at Mania to build up for the inevitable rematch between Brock at a later PPV.  Two guys that have beaten the Deadman at what is his PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy shit, was the crowd behind Jindar for almost pinning Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Sad how WWE has to create Cena style chants for Roman.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Got back from getting my MRI done today


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Really hope Mick fires himself. I can't even bear to see him anymore. Steph should be the one on RAW called the destroyer; there isn't a talent she can't emasculate and/or ruin, all with 0 comeuppance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Good idea not to feed Strongman to Taker


nah, they'll feed Brawn to ROman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, was the crowd behind Jindar for almost pinning Roman.


How fucking sad is that?!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

oh shit, it's HBK


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Roman looking around, like why can't I get a pop like that?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> oh shit, it's HBK


Probably to put Roman over.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

If only @WhatADrag was here.  Big HBK fan.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Ugh, this fucking part timer wank parade. What else is new.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How fucking sad is that?!


Chris Masters got a pop for beating up a bloody Cena.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2017)

DA BIG DOG


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Chris Masters got a pop for beating up a bloody Cena.


Don't you mean Adonis


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 13, 2017)

New Roman gif for y'all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

The only question he should be getting is how to get the crowd to cheer him without cheap pops.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2017)

Roman should spear or punch HBK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

"I just wanna reiterate, I support THE BIG DOG, Roman Reigns."

- HBK


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Turn Roman heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

"Thank you Strowman" chants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Thank you strowman chants


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Turn Roman heel.


I know I've been saying "I don't see how you don't..." for a while now, but...

I don't see how you don't turn him heel against Taker. Literally no one in the world could think that him beating (and probably retiring?) Taker is gonna make the crowd like him more. This would be a grand slam heel turn, and it's being fucking lobbed to them. Has to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Roman is really hurt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Grand Cross said:


> New Roman gif for y'all.



Jindar of all people making this happen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

A lot of Stephanie tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2017)

Great promo by Roman and HBK, clearly one of the programmes with the most interest going into Mania.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> I know I've been saying "I don't see how you don't..." for a while now, but...
> 
> I don't see how you don't turn him heel against Taker. Literally no one in the world could think that him beating (and probably retiring?) Taker is gonna make the crowd like him more. This would be a grand slam heel turn, and it's being fucking lobbed to them. Has to happen.



Vince is determined to make BABYGURL the face that runs the place.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Austin Aries and Neville need to be given 20 minutes at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince is determined to make BABYGURL the face that runs the place.


I didn't think this much determination could exist outside of maybe an anime protagonist.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> I know I've been saying "I don't see how you don't..." for a while now, but...
> 
> I don't see how you don't turn him heel against Taker. Literally no one in the world could think that him beating (and probably retiring?) Taker is gonna make the crowd like him more. This would be a grand slam heel turn, and it's being fucking lobbed to them. Has to happen.



If they don't turn him heel I will think it's not because Vince is out of touch.  It has to be Vince is being fucking spiteful, everyone backstage even Roman himself (if reports are true) have told Vince to turn him heel.  But Vince being a spiteful egotist (and Dunn kissing his ass) is simply refusing because so many are after it.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

A Double


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 13, 2017)

I miss when Roman and Shawn used to be friends

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A lot of Stephanie tonight.


That don't sound good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> That don't sound good.


Unless you're Haitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince is determined to make BABYGURL the face that runs the place.


Thats why I feel Reigns wins clean as a babyface.


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 13, 2017)

Even Corey Graves is tired of the Emma bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't know.  I feel like Strowman is about to be added to turn it into a triple threat match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Even Corey Graves is tired of the Emma bullshit.


Emma also must have heat in the back.  I think she is getting punished for not committing to the Emmalina character.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Mick Foley.  Give me one reason Titus should be allowed to keep his job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

Another loss, another highlight clip on the upcoming DVD "A Titus Story: From Push to Jobber" coming to you sometime near the future.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

meh this show is wack, probably gonna go back to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Sasha looking cute asf again.  Acting pretty heelish too.  

She should go back to brown hair once she is a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Sasha has always been cute. check her Instagram,.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

what's the main event?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> what's the main event?


Mick Foley getting fired.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Holy shit. Only 20 days till Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mick Foley getting fired.




sure as fuck doesn't feel like road to WM.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2017)

List Jericho


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Graves is savage tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

For some reason I can't take Bayley seriously as a champ.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Bayley's got a sweet ass though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

The ceiling for the championship match at Mania automatically goes down if Nia is in the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Smackdown does


This is true to an extent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> For some reason I can't take Bayley seriously as a champ.


Maybe it's because she loses every week?

Terrible booking for a champion.  Keep your champions strong!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Mick should fire Stephanie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)

So Bayley wins yet ends up looking weak as Nia pretty much dominated the match and only lost because of temper problems.  Yeah..............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Fucks sake Steph really needs to go back to kust focusing on being more hands off.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh dear god he's gonna fire her


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Why is Stephanie on tv so much?  It is pretty clear that the audience is sick to death of her.  Fade into the background!


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2017)

Wrecked


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

I just came. This is what RAW needed. Steph doesn't have a fraction of what her dad had as a tv presence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Speculation.  HHH is going to fight Balor at Mania because Seth isn't ready.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2017)

HHH on fire


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

If you guys would stop bringing back has been's, you wouldn't have to look at them so much Haitch.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

What if CM Punk faces HHH at Mania?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Looool gibbs was right.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

HHH looking grey.


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 13, 2017)

Haitch hasn't had a chance to bury anyone for months. He's enjoying this so fucking much haha. He's like a succubus that survives entirely on burials

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> HHH looking grey.


Yeah, crows feet looking more apparent than ever too. Old man is about to cuck us out of this fired Stephanie fantasy.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Steph couldn't go another second without knocking a male talent down a peg. She was practically seething I bet.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2017)

Business just picked up


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

who's coming? Seth?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Some much for Foley getting the upper hand.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2017)

Balor?


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

That's a get jumped from behind camera angle.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> who's coming? Seth?


Gotta be Balor.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

WHAT! WHAT??! Oh god I thought he was about to curb stomp.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Meh.  Rollins doesn't interest me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh look Mcmahons not getting come up ins.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

Would have preferred Joe coming out, then Balor coming out to be an equalizer.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Steph couldn't go another second without knocking a male talent down a peg. She was practically seething I bet.


I agree.  So much for Stephanie getting comeuppance for once.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 13, 2017)

So... who was fired? lol. Like, is Steph fired because Mick refused to back down? You know, silly wrestling logic? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2017)

RIP Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

The heels won Raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The heels won Raw


They always do during WM buildup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> They always do during WM buildup.


But at least one babyface should have gotten the upper hand.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But at least one babyface should have gotten the upper hand.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 13, 2017)

Steph during that segment.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2017)

Honestly.  HHH should beat Rollins at Mania.  And the long term plan should be HHH/CM Punk at SummerSlam.  The crowd is really building towards that match every week.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2017)

_"I know what it's like to have everyone secretly, even though they don't wanna talk about, secretly hoping that you're gonna fail"_

> cue brief pop from the crowd


you can't tell me shit. hbk is still a troll at heart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2017)

When's the draft? Can they draft Sami to SD please? I know he doesn't have the attributes of a mega star but he can be a solid low main eventer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Stephanie on tv so much?  It is pretty clear that the audience is sick to death of her.  Fade into the background!



The TV companies want the McMahons on Raw/Smackdown.  That's why they are on TV all the time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Khris said:


> When's the draft? Can they draft Sami to SD please? I know he doesn't have the attributes of a mega star but he can be a solid low main eventer.


Come on.  Sami for Dolph.  Make the trade.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly.  HHH should beat Rollins at Mania.  And the long term plan should be HHH/CM Punk at SummerSlam.  The crowd is really building towards that match every week.



>HHH/Punk
>Giving Punk more reasons to hate wrestling.

I mean I guess.

What the hell happened during the last segment of Raw? I'm looking at the comments and can't make heads or tails of it but it sounds great. Is Steph seriously on the kayfabe chopping block? I would start watching Raw again IMMEDIATELY if that were the case.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't ever remember be so sleepy during a road to wrestle mania.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> So... who was fired? lol. Like, is Steph fired because Mick refused to back down? You know, silly wrestling logic? Fingers crossed.


lol nope.



Shirker said:


> >HHH/Punk
> >Giving Punk more reasons to hate wrestling.
> 
> I mean I guess.
> ...


Mick was supposed to fire someone so he chose Steph but Triple H came out and that was the end of that.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't ever remember be so sleepy during a road to wrestle mania.


Last years put me to sleep too. Road to WMs haven't been good for a minute.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Last years put me to sleep too. Road to WMs haven't been good for a minute.


I woke up for that hhh Seth segment tho it was lit.

Undertaker wasn't even there last night. What type of shitty build is that lmao there is two weeks left. Everyone should be on every raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I woke up for that hhh Seth segment tho it was lit.
> 
> Undertaker wasn't even there last night. What type of shitty build is that lmao there is two weeks left. Everyone should be on every raw.


Yeah it kinda woke me up until my stream started to fuck up on me. Then I stopped giving a fuck. lol
I thought that was Foley screaming until I looked on youtube afterward and saw it was Seth. 

Undertaker is too fragile to be appearing on every RAW leading up to WM.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I woke up for that hhh Seth segment tho it was lit.
> 
> Undertaker wasn't even there last night. What type of shitty build is that lmao there is two weeks left. Everyone should be on every raw.


Don't forget.  Goldberg wasn't there either.  I thought he was main eventing?  He didn't show up to promote Owens/Goldberg prior to Fastlane; Owens had to do everything to make people interested in that match.  That duty appears to totally be on Brock and Heyman for Mania.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 14, 2017)

-


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Crowd is going to be totally behind Brock at Mania.  I believe that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2017)

Read Kane contract ends next year and realistically won't resign due to outside interests.

Read somewhere big show retiring next year.

They say Goldberg last match could basiclly be mania.

People think roman gonna retire taker.

Part time mania coming to a end?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mick was supposed to fire someone so he chose Steph but Triple H came out and that was the end of that.



Oh.... okay.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 14, 2017)

if its true Goldberg last match will be at WM, he needs to bump like before,  the fans(smarks) will respect him again for doing so.

Lesnar vs Goldberg needs to be a gimmick match.

Taker vs Reigns could be great, I can see them having 1924289234284 kickouts attempts.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Low expectations for Taker/Roman.  Taker still injured.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Read Kane contract ends next year and realistically won't resign due to outside interests.
> 
> Read somewhere big show retiring next year.
> 
> ...


We can only hope this means its coming to a end and there won't be any part timers filling up the top of the card next year.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't understand the SD women's title match for Mania.  I need someone to explain it to me.  We don't even know who is in the match?  Is Alexa basically running the gauntlet?  Will six women be in the ring at once?  How will this work?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2017)

They'll probably tell us tonight, but yeah the whole thing feels rushed and silly.

The only thing that has me interested in it is that their wording is hella vague. So either it means that they made the match without knowing what the fuck it'll be (entirely possible with these guys) or they're slyly keeping things open because whatever the match is, there'll be a surprise entrant. Probably Naomi or Asuka.


*Spoiler*: __ 



or Eva

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I read that there was a slip up on Twitter and they said Asuka would be challenging Alexa for the title.

(The same kind of mistake was made before the rumble.  Roman will challenge the Undertaker in the RR.  And everyone dismissed the error since he had a title match already scheduled.)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Shirker said:


> They'll probably tell us tonight, but yeah the whole thing feels rushed and silly.
> 
> The only thing that has me interested in it is that their wording is hella vague. So either it means that they made the match without knowing what the fuck it'll be (entirely possible with these guys) or they're slyly keeping things open because whatever the match is, there'll be a surprise entrant. Probably Naomi or Asuka.
> 
> ...


They should make it an elimination chamber match.  The new ring is hella save.  Why not?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 14, 2017)

My god Stephanie is annoying!!!!  
She looks so great at the same time tho


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

"AJ, I gave myself a few days to cool down after you tried to punk me out on my own show last week.  I was so mad I even called up my sister.  And I think I have come up with an appropriate punishment for you.

You will face Finn Balor at Wrestlemania.  And you will either win that match or you are fired from Smackdown.

And you don't get to rest this week.  You will face Baron Corbin in the night's main event."


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2017)

Wish they'd just have styles and joe go at it in a interpromotional match at mania. we all know joe isn't booked for shit on the card and i can't find a soul that's actually into styles/shane


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

WAD is into Shane/AJ.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2017)

Reading this morning about Graves comments and the other stuff regarding AJ. The good news about what Graves said is it makes AJ looks like a bigger star. He doesn't need the McMahons to shine, like some other characters do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Heh, starting off SmackDown with Styles doing a promo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ got screwed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like Mauro and Otunga got caught in the blizzard.



Raiden said:


> Reading this morning about Graves comments and the other stuff regarding AJ. The good news about what Graves said is it makes AJ looks like a bigger star. He doesn't need the McMahons to shine, like some other characters do.



I think it's a worked shoot. Shane/Taker was supposedly the biggest draw of last year's Mania according to Meltzer. You're putting AJ with one of the 2 biggest draws from last year's show which is an improved slot.

Another issue though is that it's moments over matches and WWE should be putting AJ in the best match possible to create the best moment. The Jericho stuff really wasn't ideal either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Two people on commentary is something to be excited about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Well nice to see Saint Cena doing work outside the ring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2017)

Pretty nice TV match with Becky and Natty. Decisive winner. Carmella heels it up and beats the fuck out of two battle worn women to help set up for Mania. Only problem is the multiperson matches being so abundant to get everyone on the card but not have the show be 6 hours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well nice to see Saint Cena doing work outside the ring.


Was he a shitty host though?  None of that clip was particularly funny.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Carmella looked hot tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

205 Live Main Event sounds stacked. Logical winner is Aries but you never know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Was he a shitty host though?  None of that clip was particularly funny.



It's Nickelodeon, pandering to the brats since God knows when.   Quality dropped off a long time ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2017)

Aries/Neville would probably be front runner for MOTN based on the guys working


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 205 Live Main Event sounds stacked. Logical winner is Aries but you never know.


Worst case scenario is all the Cruiserweights are in the championship match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Worst case scenario is all the Cruiserweights are in the championship match.


Nah. They still have the Kendrick/Tozawa story-line building too. Those two will probably have a match at Mania too.
Also Miz and Maryse going in. Also mentioning the wedding ring, pretty sure Cena proposes to Nikki at Mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow, Nikki just took charge.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Maryse brought real life into that promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 14, 2017)

Idk if its Jimmy Jacobs, Ryan Ward, Road Dogg, or everyone but I love how this shit makes way more sense than Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias they gotta do that round table with Miz, AJ, and Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Dammit, at least clear DB for one night just to have DB vs Miz.  

Well if it's Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki at WM, at least have Miz come out to DB's music just to rile up the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Styles Clash on the roof of a car please.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, at least clear DB for one night just to have DB vs Miz.
> 
> Well if it's Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki at WM, at least have Miz come out to DB's music just to rile up the crowd.


I wanted Miz to come out to DB's music at the Rumble so bad.  Missed opportunity man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Funny how the booking for a match most don't want to see in Styles/Shane and a match that is really more of a throwaway in Miz-Maryse/Cena-Nikki is still booked miles better than all of RAW's Mania matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I have to give Maryse credit.  Promos aren't exactly her specialty.  And she started slow telling us that contract story, but she finished strong.  It was a good promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

There has been some jarring camerawork the last couple of nights.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Their over-emphasis on all AVAILABLE women makes me believe more and more that it'll be Naomi or a wildcard like Asuka leaving Mania as SD Women's Champion.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I hope it is Asuka.  Naomi does nothing for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I like that these women's matches had actual results.  No bullshit double DQ nonsense or count outs or anything like that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

OH SHIT AJ. Goddam


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Finlay about to beat AJ's ass


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Really strong show so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Well that's an interesting way of getting noticed.   Man what Shane goes through for this company.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Smackdown is so bizarre.  An hour and ten minutes into the show.  Two wrestling matches so far.  Both women's matches.  And it has been a dope show.

Really fucking different than Raw guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ-Shane needs to be a Street Fight. Was not hyped for it beforehand but I am now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ Styles fired.  Maybe Stephanie or HHH will give him an opportunity.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

The Usos got to be in the episode guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Hmm, so Spastic heading to the ring.   So he's up against Ziggler tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Finally Smackdown is going to have a bad moment in this weeks episode.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Usos got to be in the episode guys.


You know you went too far when even Heel Usos think you went too far.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Dolph can't even get rid Mojo in a few minutes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

Wow count out.  So Spasms gets the W for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Lol. car cam.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Bray hasn't had much tv time since becoming champion.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ to the new Rollins on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Stephanie is going to bail AJ out of prison.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2017)

So, Bray just got buffed..?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2017)

The hell......


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

So we have an arsonist, 2 attempted murderers and now someone who bathed in the ashes of his dead "sister" oh and Kane and all his issues is on the show too. SD is the home of sanity.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD is the home of *sanity*.



Speaking of sanity, really fucking love their entrance music. Would love to see some interaction between them and Bray in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Speaking of sanity, really fucking love their entrance music. Would love to see some interaction between them and Bray in the future.


Post-apocalyptic demented anarchists vs. crazed, deranged cult leader? I dig that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Still can't get over Corbin attacking Ambrose by throwing another dude at him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Is Baron Corbin one of the attempted murderers?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Baron Corbin one of the attempted murderers?


Yup. Corbin and AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

LOL Corbin standing in front of the forklift he tried killing Ambrose with.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Revival can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Gangsta Usos vs. AA. Could set up for a good Mania match if they win tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Jamie Noble sighted.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2017)

American Alpha has all that potential, and no one worthwhile to use it against. Maybe I'm just hard wired at this point to never give a darn about the Uso's though.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ FUCKED Shane up!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> American Alpha has all that potential, and no one worthwhile to use it against. Maybe I'm just hard wired at this point to never give a darn about the Uso's though.


I like Heel Usos. But its really just them and AA that are relevant in the Tag Division. I thought they were building up the Ascension for a little bit when they should have won the Tag Titles after Usos put AA in prime position to be beaten in the Elimination Tag Turmoil Match.
They do need a new team to spice up the decision. SAY YEAH.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ is going to sign with Anthem now that Dixie is gone.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Revival can't get here soon enough.


haha I know right? tag division is smackdown's weakest thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

I like the heel Usos.  But I don't care about American Alpha at all.  And the WWE hasn't given me a reason to care about them.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Heel Usos. But its really just them and AA that are relevant in the Tag Division. I thought they were building up the Ascension for a little bit when they should have won the Tag Titles after Usos put AA in prime position to be beaten in the Elimination Tag Turmoil Match.
> They do need a new team to spice up the decision. SAY YEAH.


Then have DIY come up eventually, and work a program with the Uso's. Unless they're better suited for RAW, I can't really speak of their tag team division. Their show is too tragic for me to watch that closely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Good TV match. Sets up Usos/AA for Mania. Usos needed the win too in order to appear a credible threat for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 14, 2017)

Ugh, that transition into Christley and his loosely closeted homosexuality was very fast and jarring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Ugh, that transition into Christley and his loosely closeted homosexuality was very fast and jarring.


Mercifully I'm watching on a SkySports stream so don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

The ending of Smackdown was cut off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

All in all a good episode of SD. Had some great and logical (within the storylines) set up for Mania matches as well as decent action all around.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Mojo/Dolph was the only thing I would consider a dud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 14, 2017)

It was a weird cut-off yeah, but at least Shane made the declaration before it cut. Was almost like someone was waiting on the button for him to say it and just immediately swapped over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The ending of Smackdown was cut off.


All it was is Shane saying, "AJ Styles says he doesn’t have an opponent at Wrestlemania? He does now." even in the SkySports version. Think they just wanted to end it there but someone on USA got too excited with the transition.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

AJ got fired though.

TBH.  I don't see any incentive for AJ to take that match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ got fired though.
> 
> TBH.  I don't see any incentive for AJ to take that match.


He gets the opportunity to beat Shane's ass again except this time in a legally sanctioned manner?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Meh.  I would be pretty satisfied with putting his head through the windshield.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  I would be pretty satisfied with putting his head through the windshield.


AJ wasn't.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

The funny thing about DB firing AJ is that Mick was incapable of firing anyone last night.  In storyline the two GMs have had a rivalry.  So it almost seems like an intentional shot at Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Post-apocalyptic demented anarchists vs. crazed, deranged cult leader? I dig that.


Then add the Broken Hardys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Nese is a loser.  He's that big and strong and he can't power out of that submission?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Damn.  Kendrick almost won!  That would have been shocking!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Kendrick got cheated by a jealous TJ Perkins.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2017)

Talking Smack is a great.  A couple of WWE personalities actual seem excited when they talk about storylines that are going on.  Renee and Daniel are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, fuck perkins. 

I didn't know AJ got fired, my stream volume was pretty low.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 15, 2017)

Why does Bray Wyatt look like he's about to drop the most fire diss album in this picture?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

ust got done with SD! Pretty solid show tonight, way better than last week, anyway. Lotta stuff to like. Miz and Maryse's promo was way better than they have been the past couple weeks. Nikki needs to stop fucking talking. I swear the only reason I ended up being against Miz by the end of that segment is because Bryan helped them out. AJ giving Shane a dose of the ol' Southern Street Justice was pretty cool too. They're really trying to get me to care about this match it seems. Bryan as the angry firing boss was something I never knew I wanted until I saw it.

This could be just because I like the both of them (in fact, it almost certainly is), but I actually liked the Mojo/Ziggler segment. Not much of a match, but it did feel very old school; a bit more of an extremely active promo than a match. Mojo Jojo throws his name into the hat of the Andre Battle Royal, goes up against Ziggler and throws him out of the ring several times to prove he can be him no sweat. Ziggler had some pretty good heel antics and mannerisms and then fucked off when the going got tough. Basic shit, but effective at doing what it set out to. I got a kick out of it.

I can tell that for whatever reason someone backstage likes Mojo with how he's been treated the past two months. More screen time, more mic time, not winning all that much, but looking strong and leaving a pretty positive impression whenever he shows up. I hope they keep up with the pace they've got him at. Crowd's slowly, but surely, warming up to him and I can see him being pretty big if they play their cards right and if he get his act together a bit more in the ring. Just don't be another Roman plz.

-------



Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't get over Corbin attacking Ambrose by throwing another dude at him.



It was fuckin' smart. 
The only thing that was missing was the guy going "I'm sorry! I'm so sorry!" right before Corbin assaulted Dean with the pipe.



Zhariel said:


> American Alpha has all that potential, and no one worthwhile to use it against. Maybe I'm just hard wired at this point to never give a darn about the Uso's though.



Eh, you're not alone. Piss poor booking at Elimination Chamber aside, the Usos have been pretty great objectively, but the crowd just doesn't give a damn about them. Shame. I've always had a bit of a soft spot for them, but years of being bland and 50/50ing in midcard feuds makes it difficult for people to get on board.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Why does Bray Wyatt look like he's about to drop the most fire diss album in this picture?



"Follow the Buzzards" would be a dope-ass name for a Freshman album, I'm not even gonna lie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to be pissed if Miz and Maryse lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why does Bray Wyatt look like he's about to drop the most fire diss album in this picture?





Shirker said:


> "Follow the Buzzards" would be a dope-ass name for a Freshman album, I'm not even gonna lie.



1. I'm Here
2. The New Face of Fear
3. 1,000 Truths
4. False Prophet
5. Necessary Evil
6. I Got The Whole World In My Hands (Interlude)
7. Eater of Worlds
8. I'm Already Dead
9. Sister Abigail
10. Follow the Buzzards


there you go. now the only thing missing is the acclaim

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 15, 2017)

Smackdown's done a phenomenal job building up its women's division and absolutely nothing to build up its tag division. Over eight months since the split we have one legit tag team (AA), one semi-legit tag team (Usos), and a bunch of jobber teams that used to always lose and now basically don't exist. Plus they dumped on the match hard tonight by just using it as a time waster for the Shane status updates.

That said with how great the women's division is its a letdown they're just doing the lazy "throw everyone in the match" approach rather than a proper title feud. Not that Raw isn't doing the same damn thing of course.

Kudos to SD for somehow salvaging the heel/face dynamic with AJ and Shane. Though the logic sort of falls apart compared to other storylines, ie Corbin attacks Dean with a forklift and gets a title shot, Orton burns Bray's house down and gets a title shot, AJ attacks Shane and gets fired lol. And yeah AJ has zero actual incentive to take the match. But I don't hate that the match is happening so there's that!

I know everyone is saying but wow Miz is just absolutely killing it and I'm totally fine now with him winning the WWE title sooner rather than later.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> That said with how great the women's division is its a letdown they're just doing the lazy "throw everyone in the match" approach rather than a proper title feud. Not that Raw isn't doing the same damn thing of course.



Yeah, but in a rare defense of Raw, it at least makes more sense from a storyline perspective. Charlotte wants to get back at Bayley for screwing her out of her title win because of Sasha, who's (presumably) using Bayley and gaining her trust to get an easy title shot because she just can't beat Charlotte. So, just have 'em duke it out.

Though if they decide to go through with tossing Nia and Dana in, fuck whatever I just said.



> Kudos to SD for somehow salvaging the heel/face dynamic with AJ and Shane. Though the logic sort of falls apart compared to other storylines, ie Corbin attacks Dean with a forklift and gets a title shot, Orton burns Bray's house down and gets a title shot, AJ attacks Shane and gets fired lol. And yeah AJ has zero actual incentive to take the match. But I don't hate that the match is happening so there's that.



Silly. Attempted murder and premeditated arson of a site of worship is just good old fashioned wrestler-on-wrestler conversing. But you just don't fuck with the boss.

Unless he wants to fite u, then by all means, fuck away. Has the Attitude Era taught us nothing!?



teddy said:


> 1. I'm Here
> 2. The New Face of Fear
> 3. 1,000 Truths
> 4. False Prophet
> ...



Great... now I want it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2017)

Partially unrelated but i decided to gizoogle this page and was instantly reminded why i like doing it from time to time





> I wanna bust a nut on Heel Usos.




i'm sorry it did this to you, trollbias

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

That AJ/Shane build sounds good. Will watch SD later to confirm.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 15, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Smackdown's done a phenomenal job building up its women's division and absolutely nothing to build up its tag division. Over eight months since the split we have one legit tag team (AA), one semi-legit tag team (Usos), and a bunch of jobber teams that used to always lose and now basically don't exist. *Plus they dumped on the match hard tonight by just using it as a time waster for the Shane status updates.*


That was so mind-boggling. The Usos had a straight fiyah promo against AA 2(?) weeks ago, but then they have some borderline filler match. That was bad.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2017)

lol watched Goldberg, Lesnar and Taker in the ring for the first time. Goldberg would be the type to be randomly bleeding from the forehead and to tell Lesnar to get his ass up of a seat when he's standing up already.

Tag division suffers hard from Vince's view that only one person could be good at a time. Gotta be honest...if I put my body through hell like that I would be very demoralized with the booking. Family are boxers so I kinda know how it feels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 15, 2017)

Gotta agree with the sentiment on here that the Tag Division is easily SD's weakest area because other than AA and Usos there is nobody.
There needs to be more done with Tag Teams other than "Team X wants the titles so only them and the Tag Champs exist." Build up crowd interest. Just have them wrestle more and have feuds outside the title picture. Draft in a some new faces to it if the current Tag roster is a bit stale to shake things up. It's not that hard.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

The Ziggler heel turn has been a failure.  Maybe it isn't entirely his fault.  Due to the brand split, there aren't a lot of good feuding options for him.  So he gets stuck with guys like Kalisto, Mojo, and Apollo.

But yeah, it's been really bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

"The thing Bray fears the most is being alone"

Never thought of that. Good catch. And isn't Bray supposed to believe he himself is the good guy fighting the bad? Where the fuck did that spawn of satan shit come from?

I'm glad AJ mentioned how Orton got rewarded for committing arson. And what does he do after that? Assaults the boss to get a Mania match. 

Bryan basically played the heel role. Good show. The matches were okayish, but the build was on point.

EDIT: Pretty sure the Maryse story was a rip off of Maria's accusations of the Bellas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

No, I heard that Maryse, Maria, and Kelly Kelly were all screwed over by the Bellas.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

And yeah.  AJ proved himself right.  You get rewarded for heinous actions on Smackdown.  Corbin about to get rewarded with an IC title match for trying to crush Dean Ambrose with a forklift.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, I heard that Maryse, Maria, and Kelly Kelly were all screwed over by the Bellas.



welp. yet another reason to hate the Bellas. Kelly was fine as fuck. Shit wrassler, but hot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> welp. yet another reason to hate the Bellas. Kelly was fine as fuck. Shit wrassler, but hot.



I really doubt he heard anything dude. Rukia is a smart casual who makes shit up and extrapolates what he sees presently to make up for his knowledge gap of what happened before. You were right the first time when you pegged it as a kayfabe ripoff of the Maria story.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

These rumors have existed for years.

And I thought they were validated a little by Total Divas believe it or not.  Lol.  Maryse bitched out Brie for the same thing.  And that must have been filmed like a year and a half ago.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> welp. yet another reason to hate the Bellas. Kelly was fine as fuck. Shit wrassler, but hot.



Kelly is a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> These rumors have existed for years.
> 
> And I thought they were validated a little by Total Divas believe it or not.  Lol.  Maryse bitched out Brie for the same thing.  And that must have been filmed like a year and a half ago.



There hasn't been rumors about Maryse which is why Khris brought up the Maria stuff which is based off Maria taking the matter to social media when it was happening. This is something you would have known if you were familiar with the product at the time. 

Total Divas is a work dude


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Here you go.


There's some truth to what Maryse said last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Total Divas is a work dude



True. But don't they like use real stories and do the work around them? I dunno, legit asking. 

but onto more important shit:

'fuck a bloke like Dean get a chick like Renee?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, I assume that there is some real stuff in Total Divas.  Would love to be corrected if I am wrong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> True. But don't they like use real stories and do the work around them? I dunno, legit asking.



That's a matter of perspective but the thing is largely a work. Just as an example the stuff with Eva Marie getting trained by Kendrick was real, her having heat for it to the degree she did was a work which speaks to what you're bringing up. They've also staged arguments and conflicts on the show a lot, the second season got a lot of traction off the Natalya and Summer Rae stuff but it was all fake. Natalya storylines with Tyson Kidd were largely fabricated for the cameras as well. It's essentially an extension of the WWE universe which they choose to canonize as they please.



Khris said:


> 'fuck a bloke like Dean get a chick like Renee?



Dean's apparently a heart throb. I don't really get it. 



Rukia said:


> Yeah, I assume that there is some real stuff in Total Divas. Would love to be corrected if I am wrong.



You are wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> True. But don't they like use real stories and do the work around them? I dunno, legit asking.
> 
> but onto more important shit:
> 
> 'fuck a bloke like Dean get a chick like Renee?



Dean has a pretty big female following, man. He's seen as a total dreamboat cuz of his rough & tumble look and sarcastic tough guy gimmick. IRL he seems pretty laid back. Renee strikes me as someone who'd be into that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2017)

FUCKIN IN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a matter of perspective but the thing is largely a work. Just as an example the stuff with Eva Marie getting trained by Kendrick was real, her having heat for it to the degree she did was a work which speaks to what you're bringing up. They've also staged arguments and conflicts on the show a lot, the second season got a lot of traction off the Natalya and Summer Rae stuff but it was all fake. Natalya storylines with Tyson Kidd were largely fabricated for the cameras as well. It's essentially an extension of the WWE universe which they choose to canonize as they please.



That's what I thought. Like would they be willing bury their top female stars for the sake of the show? Even when it's basically the only draw.



SoulTaker said:


> Dean's apparently a heart throb. I don't really get it.



I understand Rusev, but Deano? Guess chicks these days are into rebound clotheslines in bed.



Shirker said:


> Dean has a pretty big female following, man. He's seen as a total dreamboat cuz of his rough & tumble look and sarcastic tough guy gimmick. IRL he seems pretty laid back. Renee strikes me as someone who'd be into that.



Shame she aint into muh dik.



WhatADrag said:


> FUCKIN IN



dafuq...

on a side-note: I'd bang Ruru if I swung that way.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> FUCKIN IN



This looks hilarious. Hopefully I'll be able to afford the Network again whenever they release it.



Khris said:


> I understand Rusev, but Deano? Guess chicks these days are into rebound clotheslines in bed.



My brain did gymnastics trying to figure out how that would look. 




> Shame she aint into muh dik.



Tha pennes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> My brain did gymnastics trying to figure out how that would look.



It'd look like shit. Just like his regular clotheslines in the ring. 



Shirker said:


> Tha pennes.



Could go for some pasta mang.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Dean makes a lot of dumb faces when he wrestles.  I'm surprised that doesn't turn more women off.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> It'd look like shit. Just like his regular clotheslines in the ring.



>The image of Dean awkwardly leaning out of the window before floppin' on top of his gurl, tongue out.




Rukia said:


> Dean makes a lot of dumb faces when he wrestles.  I'm surprised that doesn't turn more women off.



TBF, Bliss makes a lot of dumb faces when she wrestles and it has done absolutely *nothing* to deter me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't even hate Dean, I want him to be a successful low main-eventer. But so much of his appeal baffles me. 



Shirker said:


> >The image of Dean awkwardly leaning out of the window before floppin' on top of his gurl, tongue out.



You're welcome :ignoramus 

Fuck I miss that emote.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> You're welcome :ignoramus
> 
> Fuck I miss that emote.



I didn't even know :ignoramus was gone.
Sandow can't catch a break even in our humble lil' forum, it seems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I didn't even know :ignoramus was gone.
> Sandow can't catch a break even in our humble lil' forum, it seems.



I can prolly(try) request it back if I have the original image.



Shirker said:


> TBF, Bliss makes a lot of dumb faces when she wrestles and it has done absolutely *nothing* to deter me.



Those are dumb faces?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I assume that there is some real stuff in Total Divas.  Would love to be corrected if I am wrong.


Everything you see on camera for Total Divas is staged for the camera. And while some stuff is straight made up, some of the story lines are based on things that actually happened, if you get me. 

It's really no different from wrestlers working legitimate gripes into promos, or like how WWE did a storyline on Edge and Lita actually having an affair.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Shirker said:


> TBF, Bliss makes a lot of dumb faces when she wrestles and it has done absolutely *nothing* to deter me.



Tbf the facials are why people commend their selling/understanding of their characters. I think Alexa is better at it than Dean.




Khris said:


> I don't even hate Dean, I want him to be a successful low main-eventer. But so much of his appeal baffles me.



I subscribe to this. Honestly think Dean is the most time displaced wrestler in recent memory. On a less athletic roster I think he'd seem a fair bit better.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Alexa has great facial expressions.

Go watch the end of TLC guys.  Dean with his eyes open like he is chilling after Ellsworth puts him through a table.  Next time we saw Dean he had his eyes closed and looked like he was taking a nap.  Really funny.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> Those are dumb faces?



They're pretty silly.

Though I'll forgive you for, uh... not noticing. 



SoulTaker said:


> Tbf the facials are why people commend their selling/understanding of their characters. I think Alexa is better at it than Dean.



Can't argue with that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

How would Dean do as a heel?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would Dean do as a heel?



The fact you're asking this question really highlights your lack of knowledge of the wrestler and/or the product's history. This wouldn't be particularly gripe worthy if you didn't pretend to know more than you actually do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact you're asking this question really highlights your lack of knowledge of the wrestler and/or the product's history. This wouldn't be particularly gripe worthy if you didn't pretend to know more than you actually do.



@Rukia

What he's trying to say is that Dean debuted as a heel and stayed that way for nearly two years(I think) and that Moxley(Dean's indie name) is mostly known for his good heel work.

So short answer, he'd do great as a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

@Shirker Senran Tiddies is out tomorrow 

Have fun bro


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Shirker Senran Tiddies is out tomorrow
> 
> Have fun bro



MFW no Quad. 

Though at least I still have Estival, which comes out Friday and I'm just as excited for. Technically I already played it, but the Vita version is such an awful watered down experience that it pretty much doesn't count.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2017)

LUCHA UNDERGROUND finally on Netflix. Now that I'm home from work, this is all I'm gonna do tonighgt. Hope everyone here checks it out, it single-handedly reignited my passion for wrestling.


*Spoiler*: _ For Pentagon Jr., mi maestro_


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Shirker Senran Tiddies is out tomorrow
> 
> Have fun bro


I really need to invest in a PS4.



Zhariel said:


> LUCHA UNDERGROUND finally on Netflix. Now that I'm home from work, this is all I'm gonna do tonighgt. Hope everyone here checks it out, it single-handedly reignited my passion for wrestling.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ For Pentagon Jr., mi maestro_


I'll definitely be checking it out now, finally. I just needed an easily way to access it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Rukia
> 
> What he's trying to say is that Dean debuted as a heel and stayed that way for nearly two years(I think) and that Moxley(Dean's indie name) is mostly known for his good heel work.
> 
> So short answer, he'd do great as a heel.


I would like to see him go solo as a heel.

The problem though is that everyone wants John Cena to go heel. They want Roman to go heel.  They want Dean to go heel.  They want Sasha to go heel.  They wanted Ziggler to go heel.

There are no babyface replacements for these guys.  WWE appears to be inept at creating new babyfaces.  They can't turn their most popular guys.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2017)

It's so fucking good. Give it until the first Aztec Warfare, they reaaaally find their stride there. It's their version of a royal rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I really need to invest in a PS4.
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be checking it out now, finally. I just needed an easily way to access it.


I get what you are saying.  But PS4 has been pretty disappointing man.  I kind of wish we were still on the previous generation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I get what you are saying.  But PS4 has been pretty disappointing man.  I kind of wish we were still on the previous generation.



Nah. 2017 is lit. Nioh, Horizon, Nier(unless you have a PC), Persona 5, and RDR2. All that before E3.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree that 2017 seems promising.  I'm enjoying Nier.  I just wonder why I bought the PS4 in 2014.  Certainly didn't get my money's worth the first three years.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> LUCHA UNDERGROUND finally on Netflix. Now that I'm home from work, this is all I'm gonna do tonighgt. Hope everyone here checks it out, it single-handedly reignited my passion for wrestling.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ For Pentagon Jr., mi maestro_



Oh right, that did happen today. Finally i can catch up on LU from a better source. WatchWrestling is great, but by its very nature its unstable, what with the takedowns and stuff, so it became inconvenient once I started falling behind.

Also I try to avoid vaguely illegal stuff in general. If the WWE Network had its own fucking TV shows made available, I'd watch SDL on that.



Khris said:


> Nah. 2017 is lit. Nioh, Horizon, Nier(unless you have a PC), Persona 5, and RDR2. All that before E3.



2017 a best for Vidja, no doubt. It's doing a decent job at validating current gen hardware. Took long enough.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 15, 2017)

I haven't seen most of Deans heelwork outside of the shield, but I think he makes a much better babyface, they just won't let him cut loose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree that 2017 seems promising.  I'm enjoying Nier.  I just wonder why I bought the PS4 in 2014.  Certainly didn't get my money's worth the first three years.



I'll admit, before Nioh it was my FIFAflix machine. Guess there was Uncharted. 



Shirker said:


> 2017 a best for Vidja, no doubt. It's doing a decent job at validating current gen hardware. Took long enough.



Is this your way of begging for Senran VR?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2017)

Wait did omega lose the first round


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> LUCHA UNDERGROUND finally on Netflix. Now that I'm home from work, this is all I'm gonna do tonighgt. Hope everyone here checks it out, it single-handedly reignited my passion for wrestling.



I'm going to binge it. I really just want to watch Grave Consequences again.

Though I worry that El Rey/ DeJoseph have sort of fucked up the entire thing. 



[S-A-F] said:


> I'll definitely be checking it out now, finally. I just needed an easily way to access it.



This sentiment is very very commonplace. I haven't researched the actual nature of the deal but LU not being on Netflix sooner was a huge mistake.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait did omega lose the first round



Yea


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I get what you are saying.  But PS4 has been pretty disappointing man.  I kind of wish we were still on the previous generation.


Sony consoles always take a few years before they take off. Don't buy consoles at launch is the solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm enjoying Nier and this Tales game.  And Mass Effect comes out next week.  And then Persona.  So things have definitely improved.

I really was just playing nothing but Arkham games and FIFA for a long time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah no idea why it took so long to get some good games out for this gen. Its why I waited and waited and stayed on last gen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah no idea why it took so long to get some good games out for this gen. Its why I waited and waited and stayed on last gen.


There were some good games.  Like I really enjoyed Dragon Age Inquisition and the Witcher for example.  But we got like 5 good games a year the first few years.  Honestly used to get that many good games every month with the PlayStation and PS2.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

WWE.com said:
			
		

> One of Japan’s top female wrestlers is attending a WWE tryout this week in Orlando, Fla.
> 
> Twenty-six-year-old Masami Odate, better known by her ring alias* Io Shirai,* is among eight candidates that are working out at the WWE Performance Center. Named the top female grappler of the year in 2015 and 2016 by Japanese-based publication “Tokyo Sports,” Odate currently holds the World of Stardom Championship. A 10-year veteran, Odate was also a stablemate of reigning NXT Women’s Champion Asuka before The Empress of Tomorrow signed with NXT.
> 
> ...







This is apparently what was up before they took it down. Io Shirai was 8th on the WON Most Outstanding Wrestler poll this year. She's the best Joshi worker in the world and part of the reason why Asuka left Japan. Sasha was 8th on the Wrestler of the Year/Lou Thesz award for the 2015 awards. Could be a special match with both girls being able to work either alignment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 15, 2017)

Not only is WWE getting Io Shirai, they're getting Kairi Hojo too. I bet if Mayu Iwatani wasn't retiring, all three could have went. I wonder if Stardom will survive?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 15, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Not only is WWE getting Io Shirai, they're getting Kairi Hojo too. I bet if Mayu Iwatani wasn't retiring, all three could have went. I wonder if Stardom will survive?



Joshi isn't necessarily my field of expertise but from what I do know there's about 7-10 Joshi promotions of renown. I think those three women distinguished Stardom from Oz Academy or Ice Ribbon but that isn't necessarily the brink of extinction. Stardom has the best TV deal or rather an actual TV deal, has a pretty good VOD service, and basically rule over their sub-genre. Stardom doesn't like using the freelance pool and they might have to do that or downsize the company in some way. Oz Academy is another Joshi promotion which might be number 2 and they just had their lowest drawing show in years. Dynamite Kansai ended her 30 year career. Ice Ribbon runs a lot of shows but it's run in a small venue. 

They have some depth even with the losses but are experiencing injuries. Stardom is getting like 800-1000 people in attendance and runs as frequently as Ice Ribbon. 

Mayu hasn't officially announced her retirement which is customary. It won't be an APW scenario.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah no idea why it took so long to get some good games out for this gen. Its why I waited and waited and stayed on last gen.



The best thing I can suggest is buying a refurbished PS4 on ebay.

Save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea


BRO WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This is apparently what was up before they took it down. Io Shirai was 8th on the WON Most Outstanding Wrestler poll this year. She's the best Joshi worker in the world and part of the reason why Asuka left Japan. Sasha was 8th on the Wrestler of the Year/Lou Thesz award for the 2015 awards. Could be a special match with both girls being able to work either alignment.



Cummings

Also my source saying naka on raw after mania. I don't know if he saying his opinion or giving news.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Naka on Raw would really surprise me.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The best thing I can suggest is buying a refurbished PS4 on ebay.
> 
> Save yourself a lot of money.


Yeah I was browsing ebay for some. Amazon also has a very good deal I'm gonna jump on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Why was Stephanie on the show?  It doesn't really fit her character.  She has been really heeling it up lately.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2017)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

WM PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR IS LESNAR VS ROMAN

IM TIRED OF THIS SHIT MAN

I MIGHT FUCKINNG KILL MYSELF 

NEVER SEEN A WWE GO AT ALL ODDS TO PUSH A FLOP 4 YEARS STRAIGHT

PUT A KNIFE THROUGH MY PENIS HOLE


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> WM PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR IS LESNAR VS ROMAN
> 
> ...


 bruh wtf?! I thought Roman/Lesnar 2 would happen far sooner.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 16, 2017)

I heard the news. Needless to say, I am excited. It should happen at Summerslam though. Then Cena v Reigns at Mania 34.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

I read that AJ Styles is being swapped for New Day.  That's how he will end up on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> bruh wtf?! I thought Roman/Lesnar 2 would happen far sooner.


I have read so many times that Roman/Brock is the plan for SummerSlam.  And Brock does have to drop the belt at some point; you need a champion for your house shows.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> WM PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR IS LESNAR VS ROMAN
> 
> ...


I'm trying to be puzzled about this but I just can't feign it. i can't pretend to wonder why wwe hasn't processed what the definition of insanity is when vince is...well vince



			
				Full quote from WON said:
			
		

> A lot of times people talk about how there’s no long-term planning but the WrestleMania 34 main event for April 8, 2017, which obviously could change, is set for Lesnar vs. Reigns for the Universal title.
> 
> That doesn’t necessarily mean Reigns is beating Undertaker or that Lesnar will have a full one year run as champion, although both could happen. I have no idea of what the finish will be of Undertaker vs. Reigns. The goal is very much to make Reigns the next Cena, which was the plan for Santa Clara two years ago, until they decided to delay it based on fan reaction.
> 
> The plan is to once again build for a year and have the big coronation at WrestleMania. The idea between now and then is for Reigns to be the face, not just when he wins the title, but to fully replace John Cena as the lead babyface of the company.



of course things are subject to change but with reigns' push being back on track this looks like a very real possibility lol




God Movement said:


> I heard the news. Needless to say, I am excited. *It should happen at Summerslam though. Then Cena v Reigns at Mania 34*.


I can see the dynamic and build for this being more interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2017)

I know it's reported otherwise but they might actually keep the title on Lesnar for a full year to build him up for Reigns.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2017)

Khris said:


> Is this your way of begging for Senran VR?



Hey now, my weebishness thankfully hasn't extended that far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yet 






WhatADrag said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD
> 
> WM PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR IS LESNAR VS ROMAN
> 
> ...



This is hilarious. 
It's not even the Roman thing that comes off as something upsetting. No the real thing is if this ends up being true, they're gonna spend a whole year building up Jimmy as an unstoppable force again to fatten him up nice and good for Roman... after getting shitfucked by 'Berg. If they're gonna build him for a straight year, that means they're gonna try to hit the reset button on the damage he suffered from the shitfucking. Why not just refrain from shitfucking him in the first place?

Of course, hindsight is 20/20, and it's not like we know for sure they'll go through with it, so....



Khris said:


> I know it's reported otherwise but they might actually keep the title on Lesnar for a full year to build him up for Reigns.



What was it drag use to say?
phew, man. phew.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

If he's really going to do this shit with Roman then idek. I mean there's really just not a lot of business sense behind this other than he looks like a good company ambassador and they want to ride out this storm. Thing is that people liked Cena at one point, he was so good on the mic it didn't matter about his in ring. 

Roman looks like an action movie star and can have a 4 star match but is the blackest cloud in wrestling and just makes it not fun. I get why they want him to be the top guy I just don't get why they let this shit leak and then stay the course as if this dude has such an ardent fan base he won't get drowned in boos.



Shirker said:


> It's not even the Roman thing that comes off as something upsetting. No the real thing is if this ends up being true, they're gonna spend a whole year building up Jimmy as an unstoppable force again to fatten him up nice and good for Roman... after getting shitfucked by 'Berg. If they're gonna build him for a straight year, that means they're gonna try to hit the reset button on the damage he suffered from the shitfucking. Why not just refrain from shitfucking him in the first place?



Because they're banking on him getting back his heat like 90% of their acts do after being mismanaged. WWE gets people to invest in these types of talents beyond their better judgement and it's the work, you know? Lesnar is actually the one who saw dollar signs in Goldberg and pushed for this. It's not just them with this Goldberg thing. They just made it worse.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2017)

How the fuck is Lesnar being champ for a year even going to work?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the fuck is Lesnar being champ for a year even going to work?



I don't think that's how it has to be done or has to be the inherent problem most people perceive to be a problem. 

Lesnar really doesn't have to be there. If the guy does 1 Raw appearance and the rest of it is just Heyman showing up and cutting fire and brimstone promos it's not that bad. Plenty of people say it made the championship feel special because it wasn't that oversaturated quality.

Roman can win it at Summerslam and then they could still have a match at Mania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think that's how it has to be done or has to be the inherent problem most people perceive to be a problem.
> 
> Lesnar really doesn't have to be there. If the guy does 1 Raw appearance and the rest of it is just Heyman showing up and cutting fire and brimstone promos it's not that bad. Plenty of people say it made the championship feel special because it wasn't that oversaturated quality.
> 
> Roman can win it at Summerslam and then they could still have a match at Mania.


I can understand Reigns winning as SS. Hell I thought that was the initial plan. But then again the rumours just say a match at Mania so Reigns could just as well win at SS.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why was Stephanie on the show?  It doesn't really fit her character.  She has been really heeling it up lately.



No one really on UUDD matches their character except maybe Austin Creed.  Rusev is hilarious and seemingly fun to be around, the times Roman has been on their he's had personality that's relatable.  I'm surprised Vince hasn't tried to shut it down since it shows up how bad the characters on raw are and how much better the show would be if they were allowed to be themselves more.



Lord Trollbias said:


> I can understand Reigns winning as SS. Hell I thought that was the initial plan. But then again the rumours just say a match at Mania so Reigns could just as well win at SS.



That's how I think the plan would be.  Have Roman win at SS to basically show he can beat Brock.  Have Brock built up to WM to try to get revenge over a guy he has not beat. Much like Goldberg but with a full timer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I can understand Reigns winning as SS. Hell I thought that was the initial plan. But then again the rumours just say a match at Mania so Reigns could just as well win at SS.



Nemesis fields this in his later post but yeah they can just have 2 matches as they're about 8 months apart. So Roman wins at Summerslam and then probably beats Brock at Mania. Hell if WWE really wanted to get their Gedo on they'd have Roman win as a heel at SS then try to get him over and have him beat Brock clean to start putting together a legit face turn. 

Literally steal the Naito blueprint for a dude whose on a really similar trajectory.

The problem as I see it is that the match is being counted on to draw in their smarkiest crowds or rather appease their smarkiest crowds as the events are the draws when talking SS and WM.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Because they're banking on him getting back his heat like 90% of their acts do after being mismanaged. WWE gets people to invest in these types of talents beyond their better judgement and it's the work, you know? Lesnar is actually the one who saw dollar signs in Goldberg and pushed for this. It's not just them with this Goldberg thing. They just made it worse.



I suppose that's true. It just seems like such a roundabout thing to me.

"To the untrained eye, it might seem like we're messing up for the sake of instant gratification and shocking swerves and stuff. But don't worry, we can just unfuck it later a year or so down the line" It's like... why not just do it right the first time? I'm sure Bayley's gonna be fixed, over, and squeaky clean by this time next year because they'll have figured out how to get people behind Bay again, they'll find a way to create another "big moment" to replace the obvious Wrestlemania one they wasted and all will be forgiven. But it seems like it'd save a ton of time to just... not fall asleep?

Of course, if nothing else, time's the one thing they've got. So, meh.



Lord Trollbias said:


> How the fuck is Lesnar being champ for a year even going to work?



Probably the same way it worked last time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> suppose that's true. It just seems like such a roundabout thing to me.
> 
> "To the untrained eye, it might seem like we're messing up for the sake of instant gratification and creating big moments and stuff. But don't worry, we can just unfuck it later a year or so down the line" It's like... why not just do it right the first time? I'm sure Bayley's gonna be fixed, over, and squeaky clean by this time next year because they'll have figured out how to get people behind Bay again, they'll find a way to create another "big moment" to replace the obvious Wrestlemania one they wasted and all will be forgiven. But it seems like it'd save a ton of time to just... not fall asleep?
> 
> Of course, if nothing else, time's the one thing they've got. So, meh.



That's definitely the spin they put on these things and I actually think it has merit in some cases but the truth is it's their show and they don't have to book themselves into a corner ever. 

The problem is like you said a really poor sense of timing, foresight, or consistency of direction. Khris and I have had the conversation and while I think it's a part of the company you just have to learn to live with as it comes out in the wash anyway I do agree with the sentiment that it doesn't make it right. 

This is where not having competition and just not understanding the actual company they run bares out. I mean they're privy to metrics we're not and the book turns a profit for as much handwringing but how moment driven the company is becoming is really killing the fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

can someone tell me if the Nintendo Switch is worth it? or is it a wait


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2017)

Flow said:


> can someone tell me if the Nintendo Switch is worth it? or is it a wait



Wait. Apparently they shipped it out broken.
Give it a bit. I'd say until the inevitable price drop/bundle this holiday. By that time some of its issues should be fixed.


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok. 

I need to level up my FF character, and upgrade my PC as well. I can wait a bit more.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the fuck is Lesnar being champ for a year even going to work?


You already know how this would work. he's going to spend a majority of his reign in minnesota banging sable while the bulk of his actual screentime involves him staring at the camera intently as heyman proceeds to enzo us with the same shit he's been saying for years now



...oh yeah and insert a random squash match wherever


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2017)

I miss when brock actually had some mystique to him and actually felt like a final boss. i miss thinking of the possibility of him and cesaro having a hoss war


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

I actually expect the announcement could come as early as next week.  AJ will accept the match against Shane but will do so as a member of the Raw brand.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Just some food for thought but Brock being a part timer and not being on TV really isn't inherently bad. I think their presentation can gripe worthy(suplex city matches) but it's kind of a double standard to shit on Brock for not showing up in the past and being a limited schedule now when the IWGP title has been defended 11 times since AJ won it back in May of 2014...

Obviously the quality of the IWGP matches is higher than we'll likely get if the matches are booked/agented the same way but that's like 1 title match every 3 months which is the bar for a Brock run if you ask me.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 16, 2017)

How do you guys feel about Cena inducting Angle? Cena had his first on air match against him, and Angle is the only man who hasn't murder suicided his family to make Cena tap.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2017)

Personally it's not about lesnar just being on screen because i honestly didn't have too much of a problem with his title reign post-murdering cena. it's about _how_ his time has been used, how every single match he's in _(barring the oldberg shit)_ is suplex city fest when they have some talent they could believably use that could be put over in defeat. and like i said his mystique is just gone for me. another reign at this point is tainted by the fact that a guy who could literally tank a dozen FUs and broken ribs got leveled by another guy whose over 10 years his elder


Zhariel said:


> How do you guys feel about Cena inducting Angle? Cena had his first on air match against him, and Angle is the only man who hasn't murder suicided his family to make Cena tap.


i find it pretty damn fitting. angle helped make for cena's first memorable feud and is one of the reasons he got over to begin with


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> How do you guys feel about Cena inducting Angle?



*RUTHLESS AGRESSION!*


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 16, 2017)

Things happen, I can't see Brock holding the title for a year even if that's the plan right now...we were all bracing for a yearlong Reigns title run last year and thanks to the suspension it didn't even last three months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> How do you guys feel about Cena inducting Angle? Cena had his first on air match against him, and Angle is the only man who hasn't murder suicided his family to make Cena tap.



Nice full circle moment and Cena will do a good job. Tbh I think I'd rather the awkwardness or realness of someone like HHH, Bruce Prichard, or VKM himself but it's still going to be cool.



teddy said:


> Personally it's not about lesnar just being on screen because i honestly didn't have too much of a problem with his title reign post-murdering cena. it's about _how_ his time has been used, how every single match he's in _(barring the oldberg shit)_ is suplex city fest when they have some talent they could believably use that could be put over in defeat. and like i said his mystique is just gone for me. another reign at this point is tainted by the fact that a guy who could literally tank a dozen FUs and broken ribs got leveled by another guy whose over 10 years his elder



It wasn't necessarily for you because while I don't mind suplex city booking others do and I think it's contentious enough with good points on both sides. It's basically a 3 star match treated like a 1 star match for staleness and expectational failure or it's a 4 star to MotY caliber outing. I can see both sides of the argument having been on both sides, but to me that's the part that is problematic of any Lesnar run so far in as it's a problem with him. Title defenses are not so much an issue or him being present when his specter is that big.

The other problem is just the terrible environment that will be born from Roman going over Brock. I just think that his part time status creates this dismissive tone when Brock as champion is brought up.

Everyone got into this Undertaker/Lesnar tranference rub but honestly it never really existed in the form where the win was going to create a star. I mean not the way I think a lot of people thought at least. The heat you get is a launching pad but beating either guy isn't going to do it for you so much as it's just a starting point.

The last part is true but that's moments versus matches in a lot of ways. That said I wonder how much harder it'll be for them to rehab Brock as he doesn't have an Undertaker streak to end.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Just some food for thought but Brock being a part timer and not being on TV really isn't inherently bad. I think their presentation can gripe worthy(suplex city matches) but it's kind of a double standard to shit on Brock for not showing up in the past and being a limited schedule now when the IWGP title has been defended 11 times since AJ won it back in May of 2014...
> 
> Obviously the quality of the IWGP matches is higher than we'll likely get if the matches are booked/agented the same way but that's like 1 title match every 3 months which is the bar for a Brock run if you ask me.


Just as long as it isn't those short ass suplex city type matches and he goes back to a regular style I wouldn't mind a Brock run. But the show is gonna feel kinda empty without a world champion around. Just like it did before when he was champ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just as long as it isn't those short ass suplex city type matches and he goes back to a regular style I wouldn't mind a Brock run. But the show is gonna feel kinda empty without a world champion around. Just like it did before when he was champ.



Yeah if it's just squash matches to prop Roman it's a problem. I think that KO used the CM Punk blue print for his match with Brock and that's pretty much the only acceptable squash to me. I don't want to see that Luke Harper type squash shit.

I think that emptiness is a construct of harping on his part time status. I mean the IWGP belt is defended once every 3 months with Okada performing in tag matches unless there's some kind of special event but well he's a wrestling god. It's just a little weird to have the champion present but have 11 defenses in 34 months. I think it's more about how they're likely going to book him as opposed to the practice of giving a part timer the belt.

Tbh I personally liked Raw when it didn't have a belt in the beginning of the new brand split. I liked that Rusev and Cesaro were in smartly booked matches with arcs relevant to that particular episode.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

Austin isn't a lock to induct Kurt?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2017)

Cena is inducting Angle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

One of the other interesting HoF notes, from the Observer I believe, is that Cornette might induct the Rock n Roll Express


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> One of the other interesting HoF notes, from the Observer I believe, is that Cornette might induct the Rock n Roll Express





*Spoiler*: __ 




Wait. For real? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 16, 2017)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For kinda real 



			
				WON said:
			
		

> There has been a lot of talk around wrestling over the past few weeks that Jim Cornette will be the one to induct the Rock & Roll Express into the WWE Hall of Fame on 3/31. Some will be surprised about Cornette being at a WWE function, but I’m not in the least as he wasn’t going to turn down being part of honoring the team. Neither the WWE nor Cornette would confirm or deny the story


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm still gonna go with Cena/BABYGURL at WM34

And Joe/Lesnar with Joe going over.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah Cornette said that if he were to be placed in the HoF he would agree to it for the Rock and Roll express but wouldn't like the WWE Legends contract that they would make him sign. If he gets to induct them then its kinda the best of both worlds, Rock and Roll express gets inducted, Cornette gets in HoF by association, doesn't have to do a legends contract.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

I like something I just heard on a wrestling podcast.

"In an alternate universe Daniel Bryan would take on the Miz in the main event."

Totally agree.  Most well built match on the entire card.

I mean it when I say that the Miz and Maryse should win the mixed tag match.  They are actually going to be here.  Nikki might be about to retire.  Cena is leaving for a while.  Smackdown is going to depend on guys like the Miz.  Don't kill him for a bullshit wedding proposal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> For kinda real



I mean that's cool of him. Didn't think E would be okay with it considering the burayge he gave Dunn, Trips, and Shawn in his YouShoots. 

I guess the HoF is the event where wrestlers mend fences with the company.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2017)

I hear that the ADR stuff tonight was great.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Austin isn't a lock to induct Kurt?



Huh. I guess that would make sense, wouldn't it?
But nah, its Cener.



SoulTaker said:


> One of the other interesting HoF notes, from the Observer I believe, is that Cornette might induct the Rock n Roll Express



Holy shit. 
I mean that's pretty cool, but woah. Still, he's literally the most perfect choice, so I hope it goes through.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Beauty and the Beast was a fun movie.  I liked it better than King Kong; that's for sure.

Logan still the top choice this month.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Paige has a new titty selfie out as part of this new Fappening. There's only 1 picture but who knows what else we'll get. They've been getting a lot of sex tape type material. Laurel from Arrow and Amanda Seyfried are giving sloppy top in their pics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Paige has a new titty selfie out as part of this new Fappening. There's only 1 picture but who knows what else we'll get. They've been getting a lot of sex tape type material. Laurel from Arrow and Amanda Seyfried are giving sloppy top in their pics.


How you just going to tell us this without a link or anything man?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How you just going to tell us this without a link or anything man?



You right. Hopefully this is line skirting and not line stepping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You right. Hopefully this is line skirting and not line stepping.


You are a good man SoulTaker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

THANKNGOD ITS THE FAPPEN OH I MEAN FRIDAY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You right. Hopefully this is line skirting and not line stepping.



I'm not sure tbh. Why don't you guys just make a convo and post such links there?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Also invite me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cena is inducting Angle.



Makes no sense.  There are a ton of people that should do it over Cena.  Not just Austin but hell Edge and Christian too.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2017)

Stephanie


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah I'm going to delete the links, it was spoiler tagged and just url linked but don't post public links what so ever, it hurts our ranking google.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Makes no sense.  There are a ton of people that should do it over Cena.  Not just Austin but hell Edge and Christian too.


Angle said cena would be one of his guys if he has to choose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

South paw wrestling af


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 17, 2017)

Cena isn't the worst pick, but Austin/Edge even Lesnar would probably be better choices.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah hook me up with the Paige and Arrow chick's pics on PM, guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

paige videos out now!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

HEARING 19 VIDEOS IN TOTAL

ONE OF EM SHE FUCKING BIG E!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

*HOLY SHIT THESE PAIGE LEAKS!!!*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> HEARING 19 VIDEOS IN TOTAL
> 
> ONE OF EM SHE FUCKING BIG E!



THE BIG ENDING


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 17, 2017)

Man, hopefully they turn this into a worked shoot next week. Big E needs some ribbing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

I made a conversation for it. I added those who I thought would have an immediate interest. Hit me up if you want to be added.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I made a conversation for it. I added those who I thought would have an immediate interest. Hit me up if you want to be added.


What about me? What about Raven?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What about me? What about Raven?



Pretty sure I put you in there


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure I put you in there


Ah I just now noticed the notification. Thanks, man!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

That's the last time I click on a message from Soultaker at work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's the last time I click on a message from Soultaker at work.



Sorry, Rukia. I had actually thought about that but once I invited like 9 other regulars in there and not you I kind of felt like it came off kind of crummy. I put a NSFW tag on it now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Paige making news again?  Damn.  WWE must be sick to death of her at this point.


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2017)

Got my laptop plugged into my tv watching this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

Damn yo the hackers also went after celebs again


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 17, 2017)

too bad most of them there are no sound.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

I wonder what else these guys have in this hack. There was a post going around on 4chan but last time I don't think they released all the stuff they had. 

Paige is getting it pretty bad but it's actually kind of on the level of everything else in the hack. I think Fappening 2 is kind of better than the first tbh. 



Gibbs said:


> too bad most of them there are no sound.



Don't 2 of the Paige ones have sound?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2017)

Someone check on Del Rio and Juice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't 2 of the Paige ones have sound?


I definitely heard one with sound.


I mean, I read about it. I read it had sound.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder what else these guys have in this hack. There was a post going around on 4chan but last time I don't think they released all the stuff they had.
> 
> Paige is getting it pretty bad but it's actually kind of on the level of everything else in the hack. I think Fappening 2 is kind of better than the first tbh.
> 
> ...


Besides wrestlers heard they had Emma watson nudes


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

Why do people still post this stuff on cloud?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why do people still post this stuff on cloud?


Cause they are dumb as fuck or they think they are untouchable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why do people still post this stuff on cloud?



inb4 "it's a work"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

Khris said:


> inb4 "it's a work"


its obviously an angle between brad vs del shitto

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> its obviously an angle between brad vs del shitto



You say that but Del Rito and Paige's dad are running an angle where they're going to wrestle for their promotions top belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You say that but Del Rito and Paige's dad are running an angle where they're going to wrestle for their promotions top belt


hey now you gotta build up paige before you consider her top


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2017)

This will be a match at WCPW or something now. An Eskimo Brother Brawl!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 17, 2017)

I think it's a work.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I think it's a work.


Well, the newest video is her working that ass, so I'd say you're at least half right.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

XWOODS IS IN A 3 SOME WITH PAIGE OMFG


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2017)

Holy shit, xavier woods fucking her on video while maddox films it. This is madness.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2017)

XAVIER WOODS


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2017)

WHAT

THE 

FUCK

IS 

HAPPENING


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

Goddamn I bet Stephanie feels weird being in a Woods video now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

Shit guys I think we found the inspiration for Woods channel name

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 17, 2017)

I wonder if this will make E! Take Paige off of Total Divas


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2017)

My boy Woods too?!


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2017)

I saw the vids, Paigs Vag already looks wasted. .

ADR got the biggest NTR in the history of the Sport.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2017)

* O MAH BROTHAS.

*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Holy shit, xavier woods fucking her on video while maddox films it. This is madness.


It's okay.  Her mother mentioned on Twitter that she supports Paige 100%.  So Paige is good.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2017)

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2017)

For the record I did call Woods and Paige.


I did not foresee Brad Maddox getting some of that sweet tang.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> For the record I did call Woods and Paige.
> 
> 
> I did not foresee Brad Maddox getting some of that sweet tang.


Yes you did actually


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> .






The Juice Man said:


> For the record I did call Woods and Paige.
> 
> 
> I did not foresee Brad Maddox getting some of that sweet tang.


Damn dude you like a prophet or some shit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Yeah, I couldn't believe it when I read Soultaker's "message" earlier.  I'm in the hospital cafeteria during peak hours about to enjoy my lunch.

I didn't see this coming.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I didn't see this *coming*.


Paige didn't either.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2017)

Surprised WWE hasn't released Paige by now.  I can't imagine there are any plans for her moving forward.  Sometimes settling the score simply isn't worth it.  Paige was pretty useful for a couple of years there.  WWE doesn't need her anymore.  Easy decision.  Cut bait.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Released if she doesn't improve?  I hope not.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 18, 2017)

You can't make this shit up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Vince is going to brutally punish the New Day... by sending them to Smackdown!


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 18, 2017)

Xavier woods push incoming. I mean Booker T got his King Booker gig by whooping Batista's ass in a fight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm paying for Maryse

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 18, 2017)

They better include this shit in the Director's Cut of the Paige movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


>


The prophecy shall be lulzy and sweet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2017)

Victoria?!


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2017)

who's fucking idea is this? whoever wrote it should be writing for raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

teddy said:


> who's fucking idea is this? whoever wrote it should be writing for raw



Yeah saw the episodes.   Was laughing my ass off from start to finish, especially episode 4.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2017)

That this is apart of kfc's ad campaign has me dying


----------



## God Movement (Mar 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> You can't make this shit up.



This shit is beyond hilarious. And I just woke up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2017)

Heh, missed Impact but might watch a bit if they keep doing segments like this. 


Damn Cody.


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I made a conversation for it. I added those who I thought would have an immediate interest. Hit me up if you want to be added.


Braaaaaaaah

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2017)

So Maddox a tru bro?  



Dean Ambrose said:


> Shit guys I think we found the inspiration for Woods channel name



Shit. Ninja'd. 



Rukia said:


> Surprised WWE hasn't released Paige by now.  I can't imagine there are any plans for her moving forward.  Sometimes settling the score simply isn't worth it.  Paige was pretty useful for a couple of years there.  WWE doesn't need her anymore.  Easy decision.  Cut bait.



Nah. She fine as long as she plays it cool. 



Xiammes said:


> You can't make this shit up.



Woods push incoming.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2017)

All. carnies. fuck. around. 

If we have a Stephanie video I think the entire wrestling world would just explode

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> All. carnies. fuck. around.
> 
> If we have a Stephanie video I think the entire wrestling world would just explode


A steph vid with her gettin the Wood would create another boom period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Man this weekend is pretty wild.

I'd love to be a fly in the room in a wwe meeting.

Safe to say Paige will never ever come back?


----------



## -Z- (Mar 18, 2017)

There's no way they'll release her. There'll be huge media backlash if they did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2017)

Other than Maddox's load on the belt, it's not that big of a deal. There's also her movie, they aint gonna fuck with Rock's work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Khris said:


> Other than Maddox's load on the belt, it's not that big of a deal. There's also her movie, they aint gonna fuck with Rock's work.


the host of wrestlemania is in it. How isn't that a big deal?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Lighten up WAD.  They are just a couple of kids having fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lighten up WAD.  They are just a couple of kids having fun.



Oh I know I am welcoming more videos too.
I'm just saying Mania is in like 15 days or something and one of the house just got leaked fucking paige.
You think a mania crowd gonna and the crowd after mania night gonna sit quiet on that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the host of wrestlemania is in it. How isn't that a big deal?



It's no different than Seth's pic and he was fine. Woods is kinda over and moves merch. And they wont touch Paige until Rock is done with her movie. Paige prolly wants a release anyway. 

Kinda weird seeing one of your favorites(Woods) fuck tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's no different than Seth's pic and he was fine. Woods is kinda over and moves merch. And they wont touch Paige until Rock is done with her movie. Paige prolly wants a release anyway.
> 
> Kinda weird seeing one of your favorites(Woods) fuck tho.



I get what u mean 

I think this one is just different since its multiple wrestlers basically having a fuck fest.

So it just makes it weirder. Lol


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 18, 2017)

Just become aware about this whole fappening thing from fb. 
Went to pornhub to watch paige. 
Feels good to know that the cocks shes riding is average sized. 
Really proves that the average man's cock isn't big as porn makes it out to be.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

-Z- said:


> There's no way they'll release her. There'll be huge media backlash if they did.


They didn't release Seth, they are not going to release Paige,.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I get what u mean
> 
> I think this one is just different since its multiple wrestlers basically having a fuck fest.
> 
> So it just makes it weirder. Lol



Just means Paige and Woods are into interracial threesomes. There is weirder shit out there. 

And fucking Maddox was taking penetration shots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Khris said:


> Just means Paige and Woods are into interracial threesomes. There is weirder shit out there.
> 
> And fucking Maddox was taking penetration shots.



Also gotta play into the fact this is two weeks before mania


----------



## Legend (Mar 18, 2017)

Paige can still get it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I get what u mean
> 
> I think this one is just different since its multiple wrestlers basically having a fuck fest.
> 
> So it just makes it weirder. Lol



Apparently this happens quite a bit.

I guess being on the road all the time does things to you.

Not that I'm denigrating their own choices. Group sex is totally fine if it is consenting adults.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

I wonder if back in Cena's Thuganomics schtick if he actually banged Stephanie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2017)

inb4 Seth x paige


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 18, 2017)

would never understand why famous people keep nude pics and sextapes of themselves 
if you're are banging someone,having threesome,orgy or whatever,can't you do it without taking pictures and recording yourselves?


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 18, 2017)

her mom


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

Woods and Steph playing Streets of Rage 2.


----------



## Yahiko (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> her mom


Heard her mom had a gang bang with fans at a mania one time

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Woods and Steph playing Streets of Rage 2.


Well you can say Woods will be on street while Steph rages


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Released if she doesn't improve?  I hope not.



Wow, truly awful news. I love Bliss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


>


 oh god, the handicap match of all handicap matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)

Alexis Bliss is fine. Road Dogg even said this is 100 percent false and everyone loves Alexa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2017)

@Shirker hasn't replied since the leaks. 

Hewly shit. Confirmed Shirker is Woods.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Wow, truly awful news. I love Bliss.


I know.  One of my favorites.  I'm really surprised that WWE isn't higher on her.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Paige embarrasses the company every week.  Alexa not quite good enough in the ring.  About to be released by the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> Wow, truly awful news. I love Bliss.



Did the article even say potential release? Pretty sure that's just Rukia's conjecture because not really happy doesn't mean they're going to release her. 

Even then she is pretty shit in the ring because while she's great at projecting a heel character she does not have the physicality or moveset to put together good enough stories. Thing is that as a face she actually can work very well but she's vanilla. It's not like she has all that many TV matches either. 

Drag already said the story was rebutted by Road Dogg.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Road Dogg kind of has to refute the story though, doesn't he?

Where there's smoke there's fire.  This wasn't made up.

Alexa is just in the wrong era.  Wrestling is stressed a lot more now.  Maybe Impact will throw her a life line?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Road Dogg kind of has to refute the story though, doesn't he?
> 
> Where there's smoke there's fire.  This wasn't made up.
> 
> Alexa is just in the wrong era.  Wrestling is stressed a lot more now.  Maybe Impact will throw her a life line?



No he can not say anything like they do for the multitude of reports that are similar in nature. I mean WWE doesn't refute reports that this guy has heat or is in trouble with the company for doing x. 

Uh yeah she's bad in the ring, that's clear to anyone with eyes and would be the smoke in this example.

She's not getting released. Stop turning this into an exhibit of your ignorance and spreading misinformation by mixing in your flawed conjecture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah, she's not as good as Bayley, Charlotte, or Becky but I think if she takes time off and with a good enough trainer they can find something that makes the most of her limitations. Referencing mainstream wrestling of the 70s and 80s, you did have a lot of guys that were limited in the ring and didn't exactly have technical graces, but they managed to get by at least. Wrestling after all is more than just how many moves you can do, but more your timing of when you unleash certain moves. and reading the crowd as a means to get them engaged in the match. Hulk Hogan in his time in the WWF was not as good an in-ring worker as say, Randy Savage, but he could grip the crowd with the same moves and his out-of-ring persona. If Bliss works hard enough on that kind of style, while she won't have some takeoff like Hulkamania, I think she could cover those bases to make up for lack of pure in-ring skill.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm ready for Mania to end.  I want the call ups.  I want the new Raw Commissioner.  I want the post Wrestlemania feuds.  I want the big time reset that I know is coming.

About Alexa.  I'm joking of course.  I'm sure she is fine.  I said it after she lost to Naomi.  I'm looking forward to her being in some lower profile non-title feuds so that she can develop with less scrutiny.  WWE is high on her or they wouldn't have given her that "my daughter is a WWE superstar" feature.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2017)

someone pm me those video links including emma watson's.

i'ma rep you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I don't want the Emma Watson videos.  Hermione is a good girl.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

I think a long lasting Mickie/Becky feud can carry the Smackdown womens division for a while. 

Alexa can feud with Natalya/Naomi or even


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

I want to see some changes.  I feel like both Raw and Smackdown are stale since the same women constantly wrestle.

I think Vince wants the 4 Horsewomen to all be on the same show.  Becky moving to Raw wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

I heard possible rumors of Jay Lethal coming to the WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Paige embarrasses the company every week.  Alexa not quite good enough in the ring.  About to be released by the company.



What if Vince was the one to leak the Video in an old man attempt to split her and Del Rio up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Never put anything past the WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Shirker hasn't replied since the leaks.
> 
> Hewly shit. Confirmed Shirker is Woods.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Funi Joeks aside, truth be told, I'm just not into this type of thing. Didn't much care for the last Fappening either. But rather than stick around and be a huge joykill, I just decided to duck out of the thread until the hype died down. 

Flattered that you and Soul were thinking of me, though.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

Imagine if it was Nikki and not Paige that this happened to?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2017)

Composite 4HW vs Composite of these 4. (Lita, Mickie, Trish, Beth Phoenix)
Who wins?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

HW are better wrestlers.  On some nights the legends might be more over.  But on other nights, Bayley, Sasha, and Becky would get the big cheers.  So I think that the HW would probably win a best of seven series.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2017)

Yep yep yep.


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2017)

someone did this on purpose. i refuse to believe the timing is a coincidence

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a gentleman and a scholar sir.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 19, 2017)

My baby boo Paige is already drawing more than WM 33.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2017)

teddy said:


> someone did this on purpose. i refuse to believe the timing is a coincidence



I'm putting this in as evidence towards Vince leaking the thing to attempt to split Paige and Del Rio.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I'm putting this in as evidence towards Vince leaking the thing to attempt to split Paige and Del Rio.


Paige was hacked.  Vince is friends with Trump.  A couple of weeks ago the WWE made a joke about the Russian character Lana hacking the cellphone of Xavier Woods.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2017)

Hacked it for blueprints for ice cream, got pics of the NXT women's belt covered in splooge instead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> About Alexa.  I'm joking of course.  I'm sure she is fine.  I said it after she lost to Naomi.  I'm looking forward to her being in some lower profile non-title feuds so that she can develop with less scrutiny.  WWE is high on her or they wouldn't have given her that "my daughter is a WWE superstar" feature.



Then why would you engage someone new to the thread as if the bullshit your spinning was anything other than conjecture. Stop being misleading and pretending like you know more than you do. You only say you're joking after you get called out. I get that shit is probably entertaining for you but if dudes are coming in here to talk wrestling and you're just sitting there making shit up and watching your conjecture snowball into an outright lie. It's shit posting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I heard possible rumors of Jay Lethal coming to the WWE.


Why because cena posted a picture of him?

Lethal literally just resigned with roh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

Seen the videos. Paige is into interracial group sex rofl. Me and my  viatnamese friend can give her a good time too. 

I hope there's one for Alexa and Sasha 

Emma videos not good at all, or maybe i missed something? The one i saw never showed her face so not sure if it really was her in that bathtub


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why because cena posted a picture of him?
> 
> Lethal literally just resigned with roh.



Tbf the reports on the contracts are confusing. Lots of guys on these 3-6 month free lancer type deals and a handful of guys on longer term deals.

I don't think he's going anywhere as he seems to not have many issues with them and is the kind of talent ROH should/can lock up. 

Lio Rush is leaving ROH though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

can't believe these Paige videos made me come out of retirement. holy shit 

i will mark out if there's a HHH x Alexa video


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Yikes.  Imagine a video of HHH with a diva leaking.  That would be the end of her career in WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Please don't add her to the Mania match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

If HHH had an affair he'd probably be cut out and Shane would probably get his spot. The precedent I'd cite is the New York Yankees actually. George Steinbrenner's daughter was going to marry Steve Swindel. I remember being excited because he was really into sabermetrics, getting younger, and just seemed like the perfect heir.

Steve Swindel cheated on the daughter, I think it was Jennifer Steinbrenner, and he lost his spot as the heir to lead. Instead that position went to Steinbrenner's family with his sons Hank and Hal running the business side and baseball side respectively. 

Just playing on the moon here. I think the best scenario would be all three working together though. Not sure if Stephanie's overt mental issues would get in the way though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)

If anyone wanted to know. WWE is not going to do anything to Paige or Woods.

Wonder if New Day airs on Raw tomorrow. They have to right? Can't just have em lay low with mania right around the corner.

I wonder if this lessens their TV time on mania night tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2017)

i remember Alexa was among HHH's entourage at WM. it won't be impossible for them not to have an affair. HHH probably calls Alexa to his office regularly.


----------



## EJ (Mar 19, 2017)

Not sure how many of you know about Dynasty Warriors (the game) but this shit was funny.

@Seto Kaiba


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

Old Dynasty Warriors had some memorable, hilarious, and bad, voice acting. 

The Bray Wyatt part is the funniest one, second is the John Cena/Randy Orton one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i remember Alexa was among HHH's entourage at WM. it won't be impossible for them not to have an affair. HHH probably calls Alexa to his office regularly.



As I've expressed a few times. Polyamory, and cheating even moreso, is not unusual in this business. Many do spend so many days on the road with one another or away from their significant others. Some of them even when dating others in the business do become close with certain friends or the like. When you are moving from town to town year in and year out, stability is hard to come by. Carnies can form some really tight (heh) bonds, "I trust you enough to take care of my girl/I trust you enough to invite you to our hotel room". Vince himself has openly admitted that he has had sexual relations with female talent and staff on the road, with Linda's knowledge in many cases. Bret Hart has too, as well as Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, Jimmy Snuka, and even rumors of Stephanie, Lita, and Trish getting in on that action too back in the day. If Paige's leaks are any indication, that may not have changed. I think even someone like Bayley once again, gets in on that action. Being on the road isn't easy, being around associates in such a physical and revealing environment can elicit some deep-rooted impulses. 

The big difference I hear with the women in the business and the men is the men are more liable to fuck their female fans whereas the women tend to try to find guys that are not familiar with the business or fans. The life of a carny is different, sometimes strange and unusual to us common folk. Their ways, their attitudes, can seem so very odd. Getting offended or growing paranoid or distrustful over odd things. Strange humor, etc. Yet they do provide entertainment, and are ultimately regular people unlesstheymurdertheirgirlfriend at the end of the day.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Do you guys visit any wrestling boards?  People that have hated the Miz forever are suddenly on his bandwagon.  The Miz is "their" guy now.  And they want him to get a run with the main belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys visit any wrestling boards?  People that have hated the Miz forever are suddenly on his bandwagon.  The Miz is "their" guy now.  And they want him to get a run with the main belt.


Yup. You belong on WF with God Movement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

I would not be opposed to the Miz getting a second run with the WWE title, as a "thank you" run of sorts. He should put over someone new in dropping it though. Corbin maybe? I dunno.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)

I love miz but nah he good on holding the WWE title.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I love miz but nah he good on holding the WWE title.



It wouldn't have to be a long run. Maybe a month.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Miz wins the title at SummerSlam and carries until Wrestlemania 2018.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

no


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 19, 2017)

Fuck that noise.

Jizz is exactly where he needs to be and that's midcard hell.

AJ needs to be back in the title picture after he kills Shane.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 19, 2017)

teddy said:


> who's fucking idea is this? whoever wrote it should be writing for raw



SRW > Raw


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys visit any wrestling boards?  People that have hated the Miz forever are suddenly on his bandwagon.  The Miz is "their" guy now.  And they want him to get a run with the main belt.



Miz has been on his best run with the company ever, something about smackdown lit a fire under his ass and he has been doing his best damn mic work.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

SRW owner looks a little like John Cena.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Miz has been on his best run with the company ever, something about smackdown lit a fire under his ass and he has been doing his best damn mic work.



You know as true as the sentiment that he is perpetually underrated because he's more of a bump and sell guy who can make you forget he's supposed to be a shit eater at times, I think that this really has been the a top 2 best run of his career. There's a lot of fat on his career but he's got the kind of heel work that the old timers use to describe the Freebirds or Eddie Gilbert. I think he's kind of a modern version of the latter with some 'Arrogance' Ric Martel thrown in. 

Now I think he'd be deserving of a title run on the merits of his run but I can think of guys who need runs before Miz gets a retread.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

Most deserving future world champion on the WWE roster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Most deserving future world champion on the WWE roster



He or Big E. Probably too late for Kofi, sadly. The Rock is technically the first black champion, but there's so much contention on that. Big E or Xavier being such would put that to rest. Yet as well, WWE has yet to have an official Asian WWE champion. Nakamura hopefully would change that, as they do not count Inoki's title run.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2017)

Nikki's promo on Tuesday wasn't that good.  Maryse won that round.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2017)

Wait. Woods' stock rose cuz he smashed Paige? 

Weird but I'll take it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2017)

I wouldn't even give miz a month title run.
And don't get me wrong I LOVE MIZ. I'd give him title shots and main event time. However I'm not giving him the belt over guys like aj bray Orton cena and people like naka if they came over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He or Big E. Probably too late for Kofi, sadly. The Rock is technically the first black champion, but there's so much contention on that. Big E or Xavier being such would put that to rest. Yet as well, WWE has yet to have an official Asian WWE champion. Nakamura hopefully would change that, as they do not count Inoki's title run.



I kind of never really felt like Rock identified with his black heritage too much. Idk maybe I should do some research but you're absolutely right about how contentious that is. Same with Mark Henry because he never had the actual main belt. 



Khris said:


> Wait. Woods' stock rose cuz he smashed Paige?
> 
> Weird but I'll take it.



Woods is kind of the poster child for the 'geek' culture of WWE. I listened to Del Rio on Sam Roberts and dude was basically complaining because he's got adolescent kids and is a "grown up" while everyone on the roster is childish for playing videogames.

Think about how many 'geeks' are on the roster today and Woods laid it on Paige. She was clearly enjoying it. And not even that, dude has so much cred that Paige's man at the time is basically watching her fuck him like a wildebeest and getting penetration shots of it. Idk man Maddox is a definite HoF candidate but Woods is a future world champion, WWE HoFer, and WON first ballot. We can't give this amazing worker enough accolades.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2017)

henry had the ecw title


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Woods is kind of the poster child for the 'geek' culture of WWE. I listened to Del Rio on Sam Roberts and dude was basically complaining because he's got adolescent kids and is a "grown up" while everyone on the roster is childish for playing videogames.



He said that?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

Maria and Kaitlyn posted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2017)

More leaks are coming out. Goddamn, people need to stop uploading this stuff to cloud. WHY WOULD YOU UPLOAD YOUR SEX TAPES TO CLOUD!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

There's more Paige footage too. A cumpilation if you will.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2017)

Tfw shirker is never coming back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2017)

Shibata


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Raw is in Brooklyn tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

@SoulTaker

look at these nerds


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> More leaks are coming out. Goddamn, people need to stop uploading this stuff to cloud. WHY WOULD YOU UPLOAD YOUR SEX TAPES TO CLOUD!?


WWE needs to release Paige.

And ADR needs to dump her.  She is clingy and needy and unbelievably immature.  And she has all of this baggage that could be just the tip of the iceberg.  You have fun with girls like this.  You don't marry them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE needs to release Paige.
> 
> And ADR needs to dump her.  She is clingy and needy and unbelievably immature.  And she has all of this baggage that could be just the tip of the iceberg.  You have fun with girls like this.  You don't marry them.



If they released paige then they would have to release Woods and Summer Rae.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker
> 
> look at these nerds



Meh without reading the whole thread but having seen it before when Meltzer did this on twitter before, they just don't understand it because they're in the moment and she can't project a face persona on the mic as well. She's clearly the common denominator in the company's best women's matches ever.



Rukia said:


> WWE needs to release Paige.
> 
> And ADR needs to dump her.  She is clingy and needy and unbelievably immature.  And she has all of this baggage that could be just the tip of the iceberg.  You have fun with girls like this.  You don't marry them.



Stop pretending like you know what you're talk about because your shameful ass binges on Total Divas.



WhatADrag said:


> If they released paige then they would have to release Woods and Summer Rae.



They wouldn't really have to release them if they release her though. This isn't some soap box for equal opportunity activist. She's letting Maddox vandalize company property that she is the custodian of. The manner of her videos is way worse and she's not as valuable to them right now as Woods.

I mean you could make the case that the optics of it are bad but if Summer's pics are really her then that's bad for Paige because they can keep Summer and stash her on their C-shows while saying it's not about the sex tape stuff but the totality of Paige's problems.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If they released paige then they would have to release Woods and Summer Rae.


I don't necessarily agree with that.  Since when do consequences have to be equal?

Additionally, I don't think you are firing Paige just for this scandal.  She has multiple wellness violations.  There was the whole neck controversy.  Whatever happened between the company and her relationship with ADR.  The company has definitely built a file against her and should have the justification they need to fire her at this point.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

What should the Rock do about the movie?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Meh without reading the whole thread but having seen it before when Meltzer did this on twitter before, they just don't understand it because they're in the moment and she can't project a face persona on the mic as well. She's clearly the common denominator in the company's best women's matches ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Summer but I disagree about Woods. He didn't cum on the title but he was for sure fucking her in a video.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't necessarily agree with that.  Since when do consequences have to be equal?
> 
> Additionally, I don't think you are firing Paige just for this scandal.  She has multiple wellness violations.  There was the whole neck controversy.  Whatever happened between the company and her relationship with ADR.  The company has definitely built a file against her and should have the justification they need to fire her at this point.
> 
> Just my opinion.


A former writer already said WWE won't do anything to people who's videos/pics get leaked because they can come to a agreement that what happened to them was illegal.

But if they did fire her the reason would be the fact that these videos were the final straw.

So it's the final straw for Paige but nothing happens to Woods?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, maybe he will be off tv for a while and it would technically be a suspension?  I don't know.

The fallout is going to be interesting.

I am now at the point though.  I'm willing to say that I think Paige has wrestled for the last time in the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I am now at the point though.  I'm willing to say that I think Paige has wrestled for the last time in the WWE.



Yeah I agree with this part.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> *WWE needs to release Paige.
> 
> And ADR needs to dump her.* She is clingy and needy and unbelievably immature. And she has all of this baggage that could be just the tip of the iceberg. You have fun with girls like this. You don't marry them.



Jesus. Why not wish cancer upon her family as well?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Well, I don't know if releasing her is actually that cruel.  I think Paige wants to get released.  I have considered the possibility that it was Paige herself that leaked all of this content.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, I don't know if releasing her is actually that cruel.  I think Paige wants to get released.  I have considered the possibility that it was Paige herself that leaked all of this content.



If she wants to be released then it's likely because she wants to join Del Rio's on-going project. It's cruel to lose both.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Well I'm just being honest.  If I'm ADR.  This would affect me.  I'm already getting into fights with people all the time on her behalf.  And now I have to deal with this.

Who knows how honest Paige has been or what their dynamic is?  ADR might be missing his wife right about now.  Just sayin'.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll always get a chuckle at how rukia's troll switch is never off

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

teddy said:


> I'll always get a chuckle at how rukia's troll switch is never off



Thought about that. But if it's never off, then it aint trolling anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Wonder how awkward Raw is gonna be tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

rukia trolled himself into a new identity and forgot who he was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

alexa scandal when????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> alexa scandal when????



Pls no. My Alexa crush is pure. I have wedding fantasies about her. Don't wanna see her spit roasted by the new day or some awful shit like that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

do you even lift? alexa is a body builder. vince and hhh are into body builders. so alexa is not an exception.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I know it is extremely unlikely.  But I'm hopeful that AJ Styles will make a surprise appearance on Raw tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Khris said:


> Pls no. My Alexa crush is pure. I have wedding fantasies about her. Don't wanna see her spit roasted by the new day or some awful shit like that.


Don't worry.  Alexa wouldn't do this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

aj styles will get buried by steph booking. 

all us nerds are better off with sasha. we don't have any chance on alexa


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> aj styles will get buried by steph booking.
> 
> all us nerds are better off with sasha. we don't have any chance on alexa



don't put my beautiful black queen as some downgrade u bitch


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> don't put my beautiful black queen as some downgrade u bitch



she has a nerd for a husband what downgrade are you talking about bitch?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Emma is going to get a push now that Paige is on the outs.


*Spoiler*: _Raw_


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> she has a nerd for a husband what downgrade are you talking about bitch?




Yeah because Alexa boyfriend is a stud all men wish to be.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2017)

Sasha is married to some indy guy anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure he works for wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm hyped for a Sasha/Alexa program.  An alignment change for both would really make it fun.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm pretty sure he works for wwe.


He's in Up Up Down Down videos all the time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

he's the nerd sidekick of woods.

wad probably has a chance. sasha is into fat asses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Alexa wouldn't do this.



I hate playing that card, but you could tell Paige is a freak. 



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah because Alexa boyfriend is a stud all men wish to be.



bruv. am right here.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Paige seemed like the worst kind of girl on Total Divas.  Absolutely insufferable, needy, and incredibly immature.  That show made me like her less to be honest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)

Khris said:


> I hate playing that card, but you could tell Paige is a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> bruv. am right here.



My fault bro


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

paige has a bucket list you see.

she already conquered the first part of her list by having sex with all races 

next up is bestiality


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

It's a good thing this leak happened or Jake Cena might not be here right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

paige is like big mom. she wants to have sex live with all the races!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

wwe needs to capitalize on this and have paige return even if it's just a small role. she can steal rusev away from lana and have a switcharoo. new day gets lana as their new manager and have a lengthy fued with rusev and paige. woods gets everything in the end.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a good thing this leak happened or Jake Cena might not be here right now.



hmmm. actually i really made up my mind not to post on this thread anymore not until something interesting in the WWE happens. WM is a total shit storm from the looks of the card alone and if they let Roman have a lengthy title reign, then i will legit quit watching WWE. the last wrestling show i've seen was like ROH 15th. christopher daniels finally got what he deserves after all these years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

can you fucking imagine a kissing scene involving paige and rusev on live television???

vince will go nuts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2017)

Khris said:


> I hate playing that card, but you could tell Paige is a freak.



To be honest I don't see an issue with it. People on the various message boards sperging out just shows how many dumbfucks there are in this world. 



Jake CENA said:


> paige has a bucket list you see.
> 
> she already conquered the first part of her list by having sex with all races
> 
> next up is bestiality





Jake CENA said:


> paige is like big mom. she wants to have sex live with all the races!





Jake CENA said:


> wwe needs to capitalize on this and have paige return even if it's just a small role. she can steal rusev away from lana and have a switcharoo. new day gets lana as their new manager and have a lengthy fued with rusev and paige. woods gets everything in the end.





Jake CENA said:


> hmmm. actually i really made up my mind not to post on this thread anymore not until something interesting in the WWE happens. WM is a total shit storm from the looks of the card alone and if they let Roman have a lengthy title reign, then i will legit quit watching WWE. the last wrestling show i've seen was like ROH 15th. christopher daniels finally got what he deserves after all these years





Jake CENA said:


> can you fucking imagine a kissing scene involving paige and rusev on live television???
> 
> vince will go nuts!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I can't remember the last time I saw a kissing scene on Raw or Smackdown.  The Miz and Maryse do it all the time.  But that is real and sincere and isn't for a storyline.

Oh!  I guess John and Nikki kissed in the ring pretty recently.  Both of them looked extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2017)

Vince is still at the helm of creative, and he has warped ideas of what makes a proper face, I wouldn't be shocked he has warped ideas on so much else. Stephanie is just inept. They need to step off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I want New Day against Enzo and Cass tonight because I want to see the cut a promo on Xavier.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

I also want WWE to prove that they do care about the so called women's revolution.

If Dana and Nia are added to the Mania match then I better not ever hear about it again.  The WWE will have proven how much of an afterthought that it truly is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2017)

Damn....


still gonna fap thooo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Look I don't have all the facts.  But the family seems like they are a bunch of enablers.  It doesn't matter what the issue is.  They are constantly making excuses for Paige.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

they gotta protect their daughter at all cost fam.

but really, paige is hardcore. she was having double penetration from woods and maddox rofl


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2017)

Can we have a do over for this page?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

What did Maddox do for WWE?  I saw he was like commissioner at one point.  But what did he actually do?  Was he a writer?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn....
> 
> 
> still gonna fap thooo.



I feel pretty bad. I'll use my tears as lotion for more fapping. It can't stop now, the gears are already in motion.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Btw.  This was really pretty funny.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a kissing scene on Raw or Smackdown.  The Miz and Maryse do it all the time.  But that is real and sincere and isn't for a storyline.
> 
> Oh!  I guess John and Nikki kissed in the ring pretty recently.  Both of them looked extremely uncomfortable.


Brie and D.Bry


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2017)

i would be surprised if maddox smashed a lot more women than john cena


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i would be surprised if maddox smashed a lot more women than john cena



Remember: All carnies fuck around.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

This is a great man. If he were on SD we'd see greatness.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmm, so a recap on Foley's verbal burial and Seth's failed attempt on getting back at HHH. 

So who's opening up the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

>shoved mr. sacko into mr. triple's mouth

creative already saw the leaks it seems


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

So Foley is gone tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

I bet Stephanie walks back thinking these segments are fire because she has go away heat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Well Steph with that verbal shovel going off.  And now it's Sami's turn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

NXT Sami Zayn is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Is he?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Hasn't Joe already beaten Sami like 5 times?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

It is still amazing that this is 2017 &AJ Style, Samoa Joe, Bobby Roode & Shinsuke Nakamura are WWE superstars.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Is he?



Yeah man they gave him back his actual character


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2017)

Tuning into raw earlier than usual tonight. Lets hope its watchable.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

that was good


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Damn.  Long tv match.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

BLOOD


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Sami is a jobber now.  He shouldn't face Joe again.  Joe has proven that he is better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

That was an entertaining match between the two.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami is a jobber now.  He shouldn't face Joe again.  Joe has proven that he is better.



You don't understand the character or what happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Well nice send off for Foley so far. 

And then HHH had to enter the picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Have a nice day!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 20, 2017)

Sami Zayn is supposed to be a babyface who cares more about doing the right thing than doing the smart thing. They said it in both segments tonight. That combined with his selling made the most endearing babyface on NXT and got him over. Raw needs babyfaces.

On the main roster he's basically been about nothing except Kevin Owens.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Charlotte looks more bleached than usual.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Sami Zayn is supposed to be a babyface who cares more about doing the right thing than doing the smart thing. They said it in both segments tonight. That combined with his selling made the most endearing babyface on NXT and got him over. Raw needs babyfaces.
> 
> On the main roster he's basically been about nothing except Kevin Owens.


I didn't watch when Sami was El Generico, can you speak to the differences of character?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting, so Dana has rejoined the Divas roster for Raw.  Because you know the majority of the Divas matches shown on Raw has been centered around just four talent (Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte, and Nis) aside from the local jobbers they feed to Nia.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey Dana, nice entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Hopefully this isn't a botch clinic.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2017)

Welp Foley nice seeing you again. Wonder who Steph will have replace him or will it just be heel authority again running roughshod?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

So what's the crowd chanting?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Something about Paige?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is the crowd chanting?





PlacidSanity said:


> So what's the crowd chanting?



I was feeding my cats so I missed it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

FFS, does Steph need that much screen time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Is Bayley adopting Foley's cheap pop?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh no.  Please lose Nia.  Nia will make the Mania match boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

And now there's a chance that Nia might be added to the women's match a WM. 

Heh, Jericho with that pop.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Jericho is a legend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Jericho still over with that list. 

And Owens destroys it for some major heat.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

NICE! Asshole chants


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

3 minute match incoming.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

TJ Perkins attacking Kendrick after he was eliminated last week was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

The WWE promo guys are the true stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Meh, more Steph.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm not like most girls.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Dead crowd for Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

We don't want Nia in that championship match.  She is too big and will be too much of a story in the match.  We want a fast paced exciting match between the top 3 women on Raw!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Asshole chants


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp Foley nice seeing you again. Wonder who Steph will have replace him or will it just be heel authority again running roughshod?



Kurt looks to be taking the spot after WM, which could go either way.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

This is boring.  Like every match Nia competes in.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Bayley used Stunner, not very effective.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Crowd doing the wave?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

"We want Asuka" chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

And the reason for this glorified squash was to add Nia to the WM match.   What they couldn't have Dana and her face off at the pre-show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

That was a fuck up.  Again.  The WWE prioritizes adding people to the card instead of putting on good matches.

This company is fucking stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

LOL, they gave both women divisions multi-women matches. This shit's been plaguing mania since 2000.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Khris said:


> LOL, they gave both women divisions multi-women matches. This shit's been plaguing mania since 2000.


The Women's Revolution is a lie.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

HHH.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Kurt looks to be taking the spot after WM, which could go either way.


Interesting  yeah it could go either way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Well HHH laid down the challenge.    Again the man knows how to talk and work the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Interesting sing a long, so can we commence the match........

Well that was quick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

The skeptic in me wonders if the match went that way to spare Enzo from competing.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2017)

New Day Fucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

That was probably pre-taped. They didn't have the balls to show Woods live lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

That was expected.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2017)

New day had their little segment and outside of the 2second glare at Xavier looks like they're not caring about the Paige thing in the company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> New day had their little segment and outside of the 2second glare at Xavier looks like they're not caring about the Paige thing in the company.



Why would they lol?

EDIT: They just kept Woods from doing live stuff cuz it's still fresh.


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why would they lol?
> 
> EDIT: They just kept Woods from doing live stuff cuz it's still fresh.



Cause you know Mattel must be chomping to get everyone punished cause it goes against the family child friendlyness they try to push.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Emma coming soon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Cause you know Mattel must be chomping to get everyone punished cause it goes against the family child friendlyness they try to push.



Thank you.

WWE is a publicly traded company.

The best thing they can do is no sell the Paige smut.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

GONG


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2017)

Strowman should win this, it keeps him high and it pushes the desperation meter for Roman and makes the story for Roman/Taker interesting


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2017)

Well if their plan was on turning Roman heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2017)

Taker hurt himself with that chokeslam it seemed.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2017)

Taker hurt himself


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Strowman should win this, it keeps him high and it pushes the desperation meter for Roman and makes the story for Roman/Taker interesting


As if WWE is that clever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2017)

lol Strowman


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2017)

meh was hoping taker would cost roman the match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Taker hurt himself


You might be right.  
He definitely made a face.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As if WWE is that clever.



Well they have to know deep down somewhere it would have worked.  Since it worked before.  Even if Vince wants to deny it.



[S-A-F] said:


> neh was hoping taker would cost roman the match.



Well technically Strowman would have won via DQ


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

it was a boring episode.

And the Roman/Taker feud isn't very good.  Taker has no reason to be mad at Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2017)

Didn't even watch. I won


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

This was really bad WAD.  There were more video packages than anything else.

Goldberg/Brock is the last match of Mania.  The main event.  And they did nothing to promote that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2017)

Saw the HHH segment they didnt censor CM Punk chants so i could see that the crowd doesnt give a shit about HHH vs Seth


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 21, 2017)

I usually cut Raw some slack because compared to Smackdown it's got a lot more balls to juggle, it's three hours so it's never going to land every segment in a show, and it gets more hamstrung by the PPV schedule (see Smackdown nicely having Elimination Chamber out of the way long before Mania while Raw still had Fast Lane shoved in there, while Raw also had to supply pretty much all of the Royal Rumble matches too).

But goddamn if that episode didn't demonstrate pretty much all of Raw's worst traits, which have nothing to do with the above. Stephanie is written worse than Iron Fist, and there she goes punishing the roster for no reason, and maybe it would be okay if she had a Mania match coming up or something where she faced some goddamn consequences, or hell if this had anything at all to do with Wrestlemania coming up, but nope. The heels won or came out on top in almost every match this show. And yeah both Lesnar and Goldberg are MIA when they have the fucking main event coming up in less than two weeks, while Roman/Taker has been one of Taker's worst-built feuds yet, and yeah, it sure looks like he's hurt too. And hey look guys like Samoa Joe and Zayn still have nothing to do at Mania, pre-show here we come guys! Or maybe even the Andre the Giant Battle Royale, which has a grand total of four fucking entrants in it right now!

At least Owens vs Jericho has shaped up pretty nicely but I think it would have been hard for WWE to fuck that one up, and I think they've managed to make something decent out of Rollins and Triple H, Rollins' injury is honestly probably the best thing that could have happened to that feud. And hell, I'm really looking forward to Neville vs. Aries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

And don't forget.  Every active female wrestler on each show is just being thrown into one match.  Dana Brooke will probably qualify for the women's title match next week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2017)

Raw sucked.

In happier news I've added Victoria and Melina to the Leak Convo. I'm pretty sure I found Miesha Tate too. If anyone wants to be added just like this post and I'll invite you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> And yeah both Lesnar and Goldberg are MIA when they have the fucking main event coming up in less than two weeks.



Worst thing about this is Lesnar was at Raw.  He had his usual "Squash big show" dark match after raw went off the air.  So it wasn't like they couldn't use him.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Worst thing about this is Lesnar was at Raw.  He had his usual "Squash big show" dark match after raw went off the air.  So it wasn't like they couldn't use him.


I don't get it.  They have done this a few times with Brock now.  Aren't his appearances expensive?  Why wouldn't you want him on tv as often as possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Sami Zayn coming out to protect Foley made no sense considering their earlier issues when the Strowman stuff was going on.  It's also puzzling since Zayn has no match at Wrestlemania.  Will Zayn and Joe be in the Andre the Giant match?  Or are they sitting Mania out?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm guessing Andre the Giant battle Royal.  Which IMO should be full of NXT stars.  If only to have 60,000 + people singing along to Glorious Revolution.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

WWE ALUMNI:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2017)

*TMZ reports that  Chairman Vince McMahon was involved in a car accident today that left his black Bentley banged up.

The accident reportedly happened about a mile away from WWE HQ in Stamford, CT. Law enforcement sources confirmed that Vince was driving the car when something went wrong. Another car was involved in the accident but further details have not been confirmed. One witness described it as a "minor accident" and noted that everyone was okay.
Vince was seen walking around after the accident and appeared to be fine.*

Vince vs. God II?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Story would be excellent if the other driver that collided with Vince is Titus O'Neil.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Who is the Sea Creature?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

fuck you Shane.  You aren't a wrestler!  Get stitches for stealing opportunities!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Heh, so AJ opening up SmackDown.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Mauro must be having problems with his bipolar issue.

Also it sucks that Otunga is back.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 21, 2017)

>Jim Cornett wrote southpaw wrestling
>no one told him it would be played for as a joke


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2017)

AJ is the man


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 21, 2017)

I didn't like Shane getting the match but in response to the match that sold the most tickets for WM 32


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

I miss anything from Smackdown? Just jumped in and got finish with an AJ promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

These Snickers commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Where is Smackdown tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I miss anything from Smackdown? Just jumped in and got finish with an AJ promo.


No that's it.  AJ isn't fired anymore.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Daniel puts Corbin in a match with Orton because he annoyed him slightly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Hmm, why are the champions coming out first?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is unfair.  He picks on AJ, Corbin, Miz, and Alexa.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

...why are the commentators saying nice things about JR?
Did something happen?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ...why are the commentators saying nice things about JR?
> Did something happen?


Look at his twitter feed.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Where is Smackdown tonight?


Connecticut I believe


Shirker said:


> ...why are the commentators saying nice things about JR?
> Did something happen?


His wife is in the hospital


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm glad Angle is going into the hall of fame.  It's no longer taboo to mention his name or show highlights from matches he appeared in.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Look at his twitter feed.





Legend said:


> Connecticut I believe
> 
> His wife is in the hospital



Dang. Best wishes to him and his wife....


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Bad commentary during this match.  Otunga is an idiot.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Usos weak af.

EDIT*
*I got worked with that close fall, brother!*


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Damn.  Thought the Usos had it.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2017)

Damn good match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

It got good.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2017)

New Tag Champs, Guerrillas of Destiny


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

quality match. 3.75 Stars


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Very entertaining match.  Usos for the win.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Usos weak af.
> 
> EDIT*
> *I got worked with that close fall, brother!*


You got, got.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Tag Team division just got a little more hood. 

The last couple minutes of that match was some good shit. Surprisingly good finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Wanna see Nikki vs Mickie tonight, & Becky vs Carmella


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2017)

My boys UCE finally got the titles again.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

...do WWE really wanna do "exposing never-before-scene video tape" as an angle right now...?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

John Cena with Mickie James?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

this section.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

wut em i looking et?

EDIT*
Okay, "pop the question" actually kinda got me. 
SD keeps swerving me by promising me bullshit and delivering more.


----------



## Legend (Mar 21, 2017)

This is hilarious


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2017)

Orton/Corbin definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Orton/Corbin definitely looking forward to that.


Surprised it isn't the main event.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Pretty good match so far.
SD straight up apologizing for the lack of wrasslin' the last two weeks. :lmzo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Another enjoyable match.  Liked that small salute Orton gave Dean for that temporary distraction.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

likewise.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Easy title reign for Bray so far.  No one can get sick of you as champion when you never appear.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2017)

Cena/Fandango?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

So Wyatt increased his stable.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Actual minions.
Satanic bullshit.

I am aroused.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Rowan coming back at Mania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds like a good SD so far. AJ with a fire promo. Usos beat AA for Tag Titles in a good match. Harper wants to fuck up Bray. Orton/Corbin a good match with Ambrose and Bray getting some comeuppance on their respective opinions for now. Will watch it later (fucking work) but now to see what the rest of the show has in store.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

.......................


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Lol wtf is Breeze wearing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2017)

Why tho??


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

WHat. The. Fuck


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Nikki and Cena.  are they okay with how much they are getting clowned lately?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Also my only question is if AA vs Usos is as good as I heard why not save it for Mania? Unless WWE have other plans for the Tag Titles at Mania than Usos/AA


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't want a SD tag title match at Wrestlemania.  There are enough matches on the card.  Someone has to be a casualty.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Squash match


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I would love it if the crowd chanted for Fandango.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

@SoulTaker Are any Nikki Bella's coming in that PM convo?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Tyler Breeze deserves better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Goldberg has to come out dressed as Sable next week. That's the only way Raw can compete with that "segment."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Well damn, nice way to treat your talent.    Breeze being sacrificed to Nikki.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I actually want Tyler Breeze to get a push and win the IC title at some point.  Not happening.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Pink flares! <3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I want it to be a gauntlet match.  And I want it to seem like Becky has won.  And that's when Asuka's music hits.  And she comes out and beats Becky.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Mickie!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

This is bad booking for the women.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Becky, Asuka or Naomi are my picks for winner at WM. Honestly have no idea what the format will be. Hopefully a Gauntlet match.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I think Becky makes the most sense from a storyline perspective.  Alexa has made her life hell for almost a year now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky, Asuka or Naomi are my picks for winner at WM. Honestly have no idea what the format will be. Hopefully a Gauntlet match.


A gauntlet match gives Alexa a chance to shine too.  She could beat Natalya and then Carmella and maybe even a third wrestler before she is beaten.  That would be a game performance.  And she would definitely be able to gripe about losing the title after going through that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Maryse in Nikki's attire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Dammit Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

LOL AJ about to jump Rhyno and Slater.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I hope he gets some boos here.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm dreading AJ selling Shane's punches.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Jeez, Shane's eyes is janked.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Those Sage Mode punches.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Sage punches. 

Shane, please for the love of god....


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2017)

Shane misses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

Shane just killed himself and AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2017)

Dammit, how old is Shane?  Can his body take anymore of these spots.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

It's one of Shane's secret wishes to die on camera.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2017)

How does 47 year old Shane McMahon kill himself with these spots yet Undertaker can't even chokeslam Strowman without hurting himself?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Shane missed.  But it looked pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2017)

Give me a break with this what he got himself into nonsense though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How does 47 year old Shane McMahon kill himself with these spots yet Undertaker can't even chokeslam Strowman without hurting himself?



Taker's recently had surgery i think, to be fair.

Not that I condone Shane doing this shit either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

AJ has his work cut out for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2017)

Never forget. Shane's sage punches had me cracking up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How does 47 year old Shane McMahon kill himself with these spots yet Undertaker can't even chokeslam Strowman without hurting himself?



The wear and tear of 30 years of wrestling vs. occasional bouts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Smackdown, first half definitely better than second half. Great tag title match, I'm guessing the rematch goes on the Mania pre-show, which is fine honestly, the Mania card is plenty full.

I hope Bray has his horde with him all the time. Would be nice if he felt a bit more like the champ though, they're treating AJ/Shane like it's the bigger match.

Total Bellas Bullshit was way better than it had any right to be lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2017)

These wm build ups might be the worst of all time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Total Bellas Bullshit wasn't very funny.  But the Miz had a great John Cena impression.  And Maryse looked exactly like Nikki.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

you guys are still watching WWE?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> These wm build ups might be the worst of all time.


It doesn't help that Vince is in charge and hasn't decided on the card until a month out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you guys are still watching WWE?


It will be worth hanging in there when Miz gives Nikki a skull crushing finale at Mania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

fappening 2.0 would be more impressive if they leak the bellas too


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

If Miz is going to do the typical Wrestlemania job, then hopefully he at least gets to do something despicable before he loses.  Lip locking Nikki or posing over her after he hits her with his finisher.  I'm fine with either of those.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

what if Maryse dumps Miz after the latter kisses Nikki? or perhaps a double turn. Miz gets to kiss Nikki while Maryse gets to kiss John on camera?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It doesn't help that Vince is in charge and hasn't decided on the card until a month out.


Most of the matches rivalry just started literally 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Most of the matches rivalry just started literally 3 weeks ago.


Exactly.  Like Mania is just any old PPV this year.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 22, 2017)

Cena is obviously proposing to Nikki after they beat Miz and Maryse

Maryse's titties looked fantastic in Nikkis gear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2017)

Paige only bangs jobbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

I read something that I agree with about the shane/AJ segment from last night.  AJ came off as the babyface since Shane attacked him when he entered the ring to apologize and shake hands.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige only bangs jobbers.



Paige doing charity work. Maddox and Woods were on the verge of leaving the company. Paige found out about and done WWE a favor to save those two jobbers


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I read something that I agree with about the shane/AJ segment from last night.  AJ came off as the babyface since Shane attacked him when he entered the ring to apologize and shake hands.



This isn't accurate at all.

AJ was just gloating about being able to kick Shane's ass and bragging about how he got away with attacking him from behind and shoving him through a car's window.

AJ is far from a baby-face in this angle. Shane attacking him in the ring may had not been baby-face epitome but his actions were still understandable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

AJ paid attention to Smackdown.  You want a big match?  Well, you need to burn someone's house down.  You need to attempt to crush them with a forklift.  Attacking Shane put him on the Mania card.  Winning his matches and jumping through hoops simply wasn't working.

And you are right.  He came out and bragged about attacking Shane.  Probably because he was happy to have something to do at Wrestlemania.  He clearly looked regretful later on in the show when he walked down to the ring to confront Shane.  And he sounded sincere when he claimed that he was going to apologize and shake Shane's hand.  I know AJ has fooled us before.  But the desired babyface in a feud can't sucker punch a guy when things are going down like that.  That just can't happen!


----------



## EJ (Mar 22, 2017)

Ok


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Enzo and Cass really disappointed me this week.  I wanted them to cut a red hot promo on Xavier Woods.

But of course they didn't do it.  These guys might try to act like a couple of cool badasses.  But the truth is that their act is actually G rated.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 22, 2017)

How did Shane get inside the arena tho?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo and Cass really disappointed me this week.  I wanted them to cut a red hot promo on Xavier Woods.
> 
> But of course they didn't do it.  These guys might try to act like a couple of cool badasses.  But the truth is that their act is actually G rated.


They are certified "G"s


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

Enzo is the G in the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

You can't have hair like that and be cool.


----------



## Legend (Mar 22, 2017)

JR's Wife Passed Away


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 22, 2017)

Very sad, poor JR .


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 22, 2017)

I tweeted my condolences to JR.

Side Note: WWE is looking to buyout ROH.,


----------



## -Z- (Mar 22, 2017)

Hope she meets the Good Gawd. 

Btw, how reliable is that rumor? What would be the point of running a weekly ROH on the Network? Unless NXT becomes completely about developmental talent from the Performance Center.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I tweeted my condolences to JR.
> 
> Side Note: WWE is looking to buyout ROH.,


WWE slowly becoming the only game in town.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2017)

Very sad for JR. 

Also I Hope they don't get ROH. Leave em alone.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

Vince is just doing what he did before


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2017)

My condolences to Jim Ross.

On a lighter note.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Vince is just doing what he did before


Vince doesn't give a darn about roh.
I hear its hhh who wants it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> My condolences to Jim Ross.
> 
> On a lighter note.


LOL they had to disable comments


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince doesn't give a darn about roh.
> I hear its hhh who wants it.


Those tape libraries bro


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Those tape libraries bro


Nigel McGiness
Prime Bryan Danielson
Prime CM Punk and the Original Pipe Bomb
Samoa Joe putting ROH on the map with his 2 year title reign.
The Briscoe Bros since Day one.
The Rise of Jay Lethal.

Adam fucking Cole.
Kevin Steen ending Davey Richards Reign of Terror.
and how can anyone forget ROH's most epic feud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

Roddy Strong too, Young Bucks, etc


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

Im just watching the Southpaw Wrestling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Nigel McGiness
> Prime Bryan Danielson
> Prime CM Punk and the Original Pipe Bomb
> Samoa Joe putting ROH on the map with his 2 year title reign.
> ...


Dude when you linked me that video I was too mind blown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> JR's Wife Passed Away


Has to be the toughest thing to experience in life. outliving your soulmate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2017)

Good ole JRs wife now in heaven watching slobberknocker matches of Eddie vs Macho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Nigel McGiness
> Prime Bryan Danielson
> Prime CM Punk and the Original Pipe Bomb
> Samoa Joe putting ROH on the map with his 2 year title reign.
> ...



You're kind of highlighting that the majority of ROH's content over the past 5 years has been ass. Good on those Joe/Danielson/McGuiness glory days though completely unimpeachable and the 2005-2006 is a pretty magical year for non-WWE feds in the US. The Jay Lethal run is overrated as fuck and after he lost the novelty of being a dual champion the shit went downhill real quick.



-Z- said:


> Hope she meets the Good Gawd.
> 
> Btw, how reliable is that rumor? What would be the point of running a weekly ROH on the Network? Unless NXT becomes completely about developmental talent from the Performance Center.



This is a good question. The rumor is somewhat reliable as Satin broke the Chris Hero story. 

The point of running the ROH shows is to completely take over the US. You have to remember that WWE has essentially declared war on the wrestling world in the sense they want global domination. If they get ROH then whose their competitor in the US? They'd have to compete with a fledging US imprint of New Japan and TNA which should/will probably retreat to Canada to come back to the US. 

Keep in mind that buying ROH gives New Japan and CMLL one less partner and hampers their ability to supplement their cards with affordable talent as they simply rent from each other as opposed to having to fulfill the entirety of a contract. WWE also wants to be able to go Japan and Mexico and begin to encroach on their territory directly in the same manner they're doing it with the UK. WWE is just perfecting the formula as Japan and Mexico have actual bonafide wrestling promoters whereas the UK scene is fledging and a lot of these guys have never been as prominent. 

PWG, Wrestlecircus, and AAW would basically be the only real credible indies and none of them are in position to be any competition to WWE in the slightest.

So this move would have a lot of apparent and somewhat less apparent ripples.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2017)

Crazy shit. 

A friend of mine saw the Miz and Maryse at Dennys in Connecticut. He said Miz looks like total shit is and very very tired. 

That Dennys also just got in trouble for having a ton of hair in food.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Jay Lethal run is overrated as fuck and after he lost the novelty of being a dual champion the shit went downhill real quick.


I disagree because the Lethal title reigns highlighted that ROH lost a lot of their talent.

That doesn't make Lethal bad champion.

Lethal showed he matured and grew as a performed by no longer needing to rip off legends. (Savage & Flair)


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2017)

ADAM COLE should interfere in the HHH vs Rollins match and be the equalizer and intercept Joe.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2017)

Poor JR man .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Crazy shit.
> 
> A friend of mine saw the Miz and Maryse at Dennys in Connecticut. He said Miz looks like total shit is and very very tired.
> 
> That Dennys also just got in trouble for having a ton of hair in food.


Give Miz a rest.  Brand split is going to burn these guys out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im just watching the Southpaw Wrestling


Chad Too Bad the best looking guy in Southpaw Regional Wrestling.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2017)

Chad Too Bad is boss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2017)

Tired of reading so n so reports coming to wwe yet no one has came.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I disagree because the Lethal title reigns highlighted that ROH lost a lot of their talent.
> 
> That doesn't make Lethal bad champion.
> 
> Lethal showed he matured and grew as a performed by no longer needing to rip off legends. (Savage & Flair)



I'm not saying that Lethal is bad but his run is extremely overrated. What you said kind of reads like yeah let's prop him because he was hot for a half a year meanwhile the run was like a third of that time and because he "improved", which I think is entirely disputable as he was always a good talent. Not sure that's showing growth so much as just not being a parody act. I think that people conflate getting heat from the book to actual improvement. It's like Kenny Omega where he's been good for years but now he's getting a rub from the book and yeah the guys have to deliver but it's not like they couldn't have done it if the opportunity was presented earlier. 

And you yourself kind of just said that ROH didn't have that much talent meaning he got the role because he was hot and the roster was arakz There were barely any hot angles or hot matches for a reign that was like 14 months long but felt 4 months longer.

By the end of it ROH was a lackluster product with buzz because it NTR'd its roster to New Japan. Their decline has a lot to do with his staleness as well and quite frankly that's why it's overrated, because it's basically the harbinger in their business and quality downturning as opposed to being the saving grace it's made out to be. 






Rukia said:


> Give Miz a rest.  Brand split is going to burn these guys out.



That doesn't even make sense. I know you weren't watching the current product much before the split because you're a casual trying to pretend like you know a little something but how the hell is the brand split with its extra off day proving to burn guys out?

You weren't here last year during the rash of injuries where you could there were stress related injuries up and down the roster. There's been a handful of significant injuries from Summerslam of last year to now.

Please stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Tired of reading so n so reports coming to wwe yet no one has came.



Because they were told to wait another 30 days atop the original 30 because of the non-compete and tampering issues. All of the ROH and the lesser known TNA guys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Tired of reading so n so reports coming to wwe yet no one has came.


Almost as bad as the football transfer rumors.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> Chad Too Bad is boss


My biggest takeaway is that it really is a shame that the WWE treats Rusev, Breeze, Gallows, and Anderson like shit.  These guys are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Because they were told to wait another 30 days atop the original 30 because of the non-compete and tampering issues. All of the ROH and the lesser known TNA guys.


Shits annoying. I swear if they don't sign after mania im a flip


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2017)

Id like to see Heel Ambrose after Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Id like to see Heel Ambrose after Mania.


I agree.  But man.  Who the hell is going to be a babyface if we turn all of these guys and gals heel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But man.  Who the hell is going to be a babyface if we turn all of these guys and gals heel?


Aj styles on Smackdown. Plus Dean's babyface has growm as stale as Roman's


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2017)

Would hate for this business to have WWE as the monopoly, so I hope Sinclair causes the ROH buyout to fail.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Would hate for this business to have WWE as the monopoly, so I hope Sinclair causes the ROH buyout to fail.



Aren't they the ones shopping? I mean from their vantage point anyone who can draw or make them money goes to WWE anyway. I doubt this is a move Delirious is endorsing as him and Koffy are high on their power trip.

There's still Evolve which is closer to the ROH glory days than the current ROH product anyway.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd just rather the guys have more places to work than WWE if they want or need to.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

Impact looks good tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

Lots of new people.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

Is Cody Rhodes an official member of the bullett CLub?


----------



## -Z- (Mar 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Aj styles on Smackdown. Plus Dean's babyface has growm as stale as Roman's


Yeah but Cena's apparently leaving after Mania, so if Ambrose goes heel post-Mania, SDL will be down two main-event faces.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

LAX vs DCC


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

Rebel is back in TNA.  looking Fabulous.,


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

ODB as well, holy shit!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2017)

the antics in this match


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Yeah but Cena's apparently leaving after Mania, so if Ambrose goes heel post-Mania, SDL will be down two main-event faces.


Bray can easily be face. Plus you have the fact a possible trade of Sami for say Mojo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

@Jake CENA i was thinking about a Jake Cena storyline just now to be honest.  I love the idea of Cena having his big Mania moment.  But a guy comes out of the crowd and beats the shit out of Cena.

He comes out on Raw or Smackdown and we notice that he looks a lot like John Cena.  He cuts a promo.  Tells us that he is John's brother Jake.  Talks about how much of a scumbag John is.  Scathing promo.

John Cena claims the guy is a fraud and not his brother.  And this turns into a bitter feud.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2017)

_“Bill Goldberg can't wrestle,” said Riddle. “That's it. He knows it. The fact that the guy is very bold and claims he does MMA training and I know that's bulls—. I saw him throw a knee on Rusev his first night back on Raw and he almost broke his hip when he fell on his back and they had him spear him and jackhammer him quick. His work in the ring — people always go it's Goldberg, he can have a one minute match or whatever. Yeah, it's one minute because he can't work more than one minute. If he works more than one minute, it could Botchamania, you know? Even with one minute, it's Botchamania almost.

Let's be honest, if we get more than a one minute match from Bill Goldberg, it's gonna suck,” Riddle stated. “So, I hope he only wrestles for one minute whether he wins or loses, whatever. He's never been my cup of tea. I don't like how he acts like he's a shoot-style guy. I hated it when he did commentary for Strikeforce in MMA because he's not a legit, credible character. He's an old man who hits a jackhammer and a spear. He can't even do a kimura. If Bill wants to go in the gym, there doesn't even have to be cameras, if he wants to roll and train and see what it's like to be in the ring with a real stallion, he can. Any day, any time.

“Bill Goldberg is a pro wrestler. I do sport wrestling. I'm a real fighter. I'm a real athlete. I'm a sport athlete. He did football then parlayed that into doing a spear and jackhammer and then WCW let him go 250-0 and he got over. Let me beat Hulk Hogan in one minute, clean, for the title and see how my stock rises. It doesn't matter who you put in that situation. It just so happens they take the guy that couldn't wrestle for over a minute or two. And he's responsible for ruining Bret Hart's career and others and I could go on. There's multiple reasons why I don't like Goldberg and, foremost, it's because he doesn't deserve it.”_

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

The Mania match with Brock needs to be really short.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA i was thinking about a Jake Cena storyline just now to be honest.  I love the idea of Cena having his big Mania moment.  But a guy comes out of the crowd and beats the shit out of Cena.
> 
> He comes out on Raw or Smackdown and we notice that he looks a lot like John Cena.  He cuts a promo.  Tells us that he is John's brother Jake.  Talks about how much of a scumbag John is.  Scathing promo.
> 
> John Cena claims the guy is a fraud and not his brother.  And this turns into a bitter feud.



Couldn't said it any better. 

John is going to have a good time especially now when Nikki is going to dump him lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

John Cena could even go heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2017)

we're both heels in the feud. i might turn afterwards


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _“Bill Goldberg can't wrestle,” said Riddle. “That's it. He knows it. The fact that the guy is very bold and claims he does MMA training and I know that's bulls—. I saw him throw a knee on Rusev his first night back on Raw and he almost broke his hip when he fell on his back and they had him spear him and jackhammer him quick. His work in the ring — people always go it's Goldberg, he can have a one minute match or whatever. Yeah, it's one minute because he can't work more than one minute. If he works more than one minute, it could Botchamania, you know? Even with one minute, it's Botchamania almost.
> 
> Let's be honest, if we get more than a one minute match from Bill Goldberg, it's gonna suck,” Riddle stated. “So, I hope he only wrestles for one minute whether he wins or loses, whatever. He's never been my cup of tea. I don't like how he acts like he's a shoot-style guy. I hated it when he did commentary for Strikeforce in MMA because he's not a legit, credible character. He's an old man who hits a jackhammer and a spear. He can't even do a kimura. If Bill wants to go in the gym, there doesn't even have to be cameras, if he wants to roll and train and see what it's like to be in the ring with a real stallion, he can. Any day, any time.
> 
> “Bill Goldberg is a pro wrestler. I do sport wrestling. I'm a real fighter. I'm a real athlete. I'm a sport athlete. He did football then parlayed that into doing a spear and jackhammer and then WCW let him go 250-0 and he got over. Let me beat Hulk Hogan in one minute, clean, for the title and see how my stock rises. It doesn't matter who you put in that situation. It just so happens they take the guy that couldn't wrestle for over a minute or two. And he's responsible for ruining Bret Hart's career and others and I could go on. There's multiple reasons why I don't like Goldberg and, foremost, it's because he doesn't deserve it.”_


Oh my gawd! what is the NEED to light Goldberg up like that?!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

ESPN Power Rankings.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 24, 2017)

Goldberg look legit hurt after that f5 bump, he is probably regretting this decision immensely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2017)

He was either hurt or is a hell of an actor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh my gawd! what is the NEED to light Goldberg up like that?!


Cause he a shit wrestler

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause he a shit wrestler


There's more to being a wrestler than being a good wrestler.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2017)

Goldberg has the look and stage presence, even in his 50's he still looks and feels like one of the biggest bad asses around. People don't like hearing it, but being a good wrestler is probably one of the least important factors in your success in the WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2017)

i was a big mark for goldberg before but ever since he started this 2 moves of doom bullshit.... ric flair and jr were still kicking ass in their 50s-60s. goldberg looks to be in a better shape than those two


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2017)

Goldberg was never a technically gifted wrestler, during his hey day William Regal exposed him by having a match go longer then 5 minutes. Goldberg also hasn't wrestled a 5th of the amount of time Flair did, Flairs skin was basically leather and could take a bump no problem in his 50's, Berg is fragile in comparison.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> There's more to being a wrestler than being a good wrestler.


In the attitude era you were right. Nowadays if you cant be a good wrestler you suck. Ask Ambrose.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In the attitude era you were right. Nowadays if you cant be a good wrestler you suck. Ask Ambrose.


Ambrose isn't a good wrestler?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Ambrose is decent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Ambrose isn't a good wrestler?


To me he is average at best. Hes more of a hardcore style wrestler which doesnt work in this PG era. Others consider him shit wrestler .


----------



## -Z- (Mar 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To me he is average at best. Hes more of a hardcore style wrestler which doesnt work in this PG era. Others consider him shit wrestler .


Yeah, he's not outstanding or anything, he's pretty solid though. His match with HHH @Roadblock last year was great.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2017)

Ambrose is great when he is playing on his terms, he delivered some of the best and most passionate promo's last year. His steam quickly expired after that botch of a interview with stone cold.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

Ambrose is one of the most dependable guys WWE has.  No one wrestled more minutes last year.  And no one won more matches than Dean Ambrose.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In the attitude era you were right. Nowadays if you cant be a good wrestler you suck. Ask Ambrose.


lol Not sure if you're trollin or what. Dean may be average in the ring but he's clearly mad over despite that. Like are you trying to be wrong on purpose?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2017)

I can't believe how stupid they are making Anderson and Gallows look.  Their decision to attack Enzo and Cass when they had a chance to eliminate Sheamus and Cesaro was absolutely moronic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2017)

wait wwe willing to give about 10 mil for roh? Lmfao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol Not sure if you're trollin or what. Dean may be average in the ring but he's clearly mad over despite that. Like are you trying to be wrong on purpose?


Dude he isnt as over as he once was due to having bland matches. Kinda like Goldberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2017)

Also gonna go watch Power Rangers. Hope it isnt as shit as I think it will be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2017)

The line Owen's gave out in French at the end.  You know he's trying to do it for heel heat, but it did really come out as a best friend saying it as a joke for making them emotional.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

I hate what Cena said on talking smack.  We have seen Cena do this so many times now.  A feud is going really well and he dismisses his opponent and reminds him that he is going to beat the shit out of him at the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

john will eat his words rukia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wait wwe willing to give about 10 mil for roh? Lmfao


Insulting lowball offer if your sources are accurate.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

$10m sounds about right. WWE is broke donating all those money to part timers oldberg, brock and john cena.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

WWE pays Brock $6m a year right now.  And all he does is hop around in the ring.  

ROH worth at least 50m!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE pays Brock $6m a year right now.  And all he does is hop around in the ring.
> 
> ROH worth at least 50m!



notice that most of the time brock does his entrance and he hops on the apron that there's no fireworks??? wwe already used up all their pyro budget on brock's check 

oldberg does two moves and gets paid $10m 

cena buries the entire roster which is a thing of its own that's why he probably is the highest paid wrestler in the company 

inb4 ST provides a detailed annual report of those 3 part timers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Hmm for them to shell out $6M for Brock probably means that he doesn't feel like doing that shit. That's a huge increase from his salary in another report that I saw a few years ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 26, 2017)

$10m isn't the worst deal for ROH considering WWE mainly wants the tape library and broadcast it on the WWE network. However this kills ROH relationship with TNA and New Japan, something that they have to seriously consider.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Hmm all the reports I keep seeing say that the ROH thing is a dud. I absolutely think ROH and Impact should form a deeper relationship with the E. I know we're just talking about purchasing a library, but it would be cool to see at least one of them on the Network as an additional farm show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Hmm for them to shell out $6M for Brock probably means that he doesn't feel like doing that shit. That's a huge increase from his salary in another report that I saw a few years ago.


I could be wrong.  I read a report with several names on it.  Maybe Cena is $6m?  (I think he is more tbh.)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Hmm all the reports I keep seeing say that the ROH thing is a dud. I absolutely think ROH and Impact should form a deeper relationship with the E. I know we're just talking about purchasing a library, but it would be cool to see at least one of them on the Network as an additional farm show.



Thing is it seems Impact is once again trying to fight against WWE at least outside of the US.  They've made deals with other independent groups/TV distributers especially outside of the US.  In the UK at least they have made a deal with ITV for some kind of World of Sport event to go over a few weeks.  Also there is some deal with a mexican organization going on too.  They seem to have no interest with working with Vince and Co.



Rukia said:


> I hate what Cena said on talking smack.  We have seen Cena do this so many times now.  A feud is going really well and he dismisses his opponent and reminds him that he is going to beat the shit out of him at the upcoming PPV.



Ugh this is feeling like a feud just so Cena can recover that L against Miz at WM a few years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

lmao best of luck of them .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude he isnt as over as he once was due to having bland matches. Kinda like Goldberg


Nice trolling, bruh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2017)

The crowd might turn on Goldberg at Mania.  Especially if they are exhausted from a boring show.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2017)

I don't doubt that.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah I personally thought putting the belt on Goldberg was massive overexposure. I don't think they will boo yet but everyone can see what the E is doing. Put the belt on a big name to sell the show lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah I personally thought putting the belt on Goldberg was massive overexposure. I don't think they will boo yet but everyone can see what the E is doing. Put the belt on a big name to sell the show lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

i prefer Fat Owens vs Jericho for the Universal title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> $10m isn't the worst deal for ROH considering WWE mainly wants the tape library and broadcast it on the WWE network. However this kills ROH relationship with TNA and New Japan, something that they have to seriously consider.


ROH & TNA have a relationship? I thought it was only Cody who deals with both of them


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> ROH & TNA have a relationship? I thought it was only Cody who deals with both of them



Cody basically freelances all over the place (A few others do too).  I don't believe RoH and TNA have any kind of relationship though.  Outside of TNA trying to stop ROH allowing Matt Hardy using the Broken gimick


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> ROH & TNA have a relationship? I thought it was only Cody who deals with both of them



ROH and TNA have a friendlier relationship, I know they swap talent sometimes. Though TNA did file a lawsuit for airing broken hardys vs the young bucks on ROH, so that might have soured things.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice trolling, bruh.


Not trolling doe. Hes over with chicks and kiddies but most people have been shitting on his character or wrestling lately.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not trolling doe. Hes over with chicks and kiddies but most people have been shitting on his character or wrestling lately.


People have always been giving him shit about his character and wrestling ability ever since he went solo. It doesn't matter if he's not a great wrestler tho since he's still pretty damn over with the majority of the crowd. You act like Ambrose comes out to lukewarm reactions which is the furthest thing from the truth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

you can't call ambrose a wrestler with those simple moves 

roman is a rest spot lord


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> People have always been giving him shit about his character and wrestling ability ever since he went solo. It doesn't matter if he's not a great wrestler tho since he's still pretty damn over with the majority of the crowd. You act like Ambrose comes out to lukewarm reactions which is the furthest thing from the truth.



This isn't true though. He literally got booed like 2 months ago as the lead babyface because he's not as good of a worker as AJ Styles. A year ago when he was doing the Roadblock gimmick with HHH there were people in this thread saying that Dean would be fine in the Roman Reigns top babyface spot. There were people who thought he should have been in the mainevent over Roman because he was more over. 

I mean the narrative in here even has been that his run was lack luster despite the fact he basically had one bad match at Summerslam and the Austin Podcast as the only real black marks. 

Yeah Dean gets overly pessimistic about his guy but what he's saying is true about Ambrose and Oldberg. 

I mean you can be into the nostalgia aspect and still admit this is pretty bad business from the standpoint that literally none of their actual talent was given an opportunity to get over on account that they valued and protected the Oldberg asset despite it garnering diminishing returns in terms of crowd reaction. This company does what it always does and tried to sell out for a homerun instead of letting line drives clear the fence for homeruns like they did with first Oldberg/Brock match.  

I think Oldberg is still way over but I'm just saying he doesn't need to be booked as strong and it wouldn't eat his mystique since he is not a real wrestler. He is the epitome of a sports entertainer who provides great moments but he is incapable of having a great match and there's not anything intrinsically wrong with that so much as someone gets over. Losses are not automatic burials and a loss can sometimes propel a guy up the card so Goldberg can win matches but no one benefits from his wins except for him.



Jake CENA said:


> inb4 ST provides a detailed annual report of those 3 part timers



Here's my detailed analysis of the current situation. You're here hobknobbing with an ignorant casual(Rukia) who has watched more Total Divas episodes than he has any ROH footage and you're trying to have a satirical conversation with this individual as to value in wrestling. So the oldest motherfucking ryoma goes to the guy who might actually know something about wrestling having to resort to agreeing with a troll for shits and gigs as opposed to actually using his brain and having a good conversation about wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

hush ST no need to get so worked up. there's nothing worth talking about wrestling these days.

it's part timermania 3 no one gives a shit lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This isn't true though. He literally got booed like 2 months ago as the lead babyface because he's not as good of a worker as AJ Styles. A year ago when he was doing the Roadblock gimmick with HHH there were people in this thread saying that Dean would be fine in the Roman Reigns top babyface spot. There were people who thought he should have been in the mainevent over Roman because he was more over.
> 
> I mean the narrative in here even has been that his run was lack luster despite the fact he basically had one bad match at Summerslam and the Austin Podcast as the only real black marks.
> 
> ...


Dean's boos he got against AJ Styles in that triple threat was like the only time the crowd turned on him. Its not a reoccuring thing like Dean is making it out to be.
Like I don't remember him being booed on a weekly basis.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Kassius Ohno has to lose some weight and get better ring attire.  Good lord.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

kassius ohno is a fat fuck

i'd rather keep and give a push to elias samson that man is pure charisma and talent!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2017)

It looks like WWE is going big for the "Ultimate Thrill Ride" of the year as rumors from inside Camping World Stadium in Orlando indicate that the company is building a roller coaster to be a part of the set. WWE has used a roller coaster in the promotional material for this year's WrestleMania with the "Ultimate Thrill Ride" theme.


What?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Khris said:


> It looks like WWE is going big for the "Ultimate Thrill Ride" of the year as rumors from inside Camping World Stadium in Orlando indicate that the company is building a roller coaster to be a part of the set. WWE has used a roller coaster in the promotional material for this year's WrestleMania with the "Ultimate Thrill Ride" theme.
> 
> 
> What?


What a mess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

roller coaster?? ffs. seriously?

why do they have to always cater to little jimmies fuck those broke ass children

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Thread been dead and trash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thread been dead and trash.



Part-TimerMania season is the worst.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Khris said:


> Part-TimerMania season is the worst.


Well I'm here for the week. 
Time to Phoenix Down this thread.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

WAD needs to start a feud with someone soon to relieve us of this boredom


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

ANGLE SPEECH GONNA MAKE ME CRY
ITS TRUE
ITS DAMN TRUE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

Well can only hope WM weekend with Takeover and the HOF will spark some interest back in the thread.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Hall of Fame is Friday night right?  I'm definitely interested in that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Gonna be a big Raw tonight.

I'm expecting a lot of Stephanie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

@WhatADrag is Y2J really the top babyface in the company right now?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you!  If Emma can't make it on TV.  Dana definitely has no place on the roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

Emma and Eva Marie are diamonds in the rough. such a shame.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

The WWE doesn't want babyfaces with an edge.  They want Bayley.  They want John Cena.  They want Roman Reigns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> tbh I've lost interest in WWE. I still tune in for bits of raw and all of Smackdown but I barely care anymore. Its just a boring product right now. Regardless of the fucking workrate.
> 
> 
> Sheamus? Really?? Well not too surprised there but like dude has like no presence for a face of the company type role.


Because its the same old shit.

I think hhh recently tried going at the fans saying if we didn't truly want roman vs taker we wouldn't be vocal during their standoff.

Shit like this just pisses me off man. I wanna tie ropes around their heads.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

The crowd was more vocal for Strowman/Taker tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

September-January in particular.  Monday Night Raw was an absolutely brutal watch.

I don't know about you guys.  But I have a lot of tv shows in the queue that I want to watch.  I don't necessarily want to waste 5 hours of my free time every week if the product isn't very good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> People have always been giving him shit about his character and wrestling ability ever since he went solo. It doesn't matter if he's not a great wrestler tho since he's still pretty damn over with the majority of the crowd. You act like Ambrose comes out to lukewarm reactions which is the furthest thing from the truth.


Its not about boos or cheers its about his perception. People get easily bored whenever Ambrose or Goldberg have one on one matches.Thats why hes lost a lot of fans that arent the fan base of kids and women.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2017)

Roman tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean's boos he got against AJ Styles in that triple threat was like the only time the crowd turned on him. Its not a reoccuring thing like Dean is making it out to be.
> Like I don't remember him being booed on a weekly basis.



It's really not isolated as it happened more than once in that feud but again I'll use this thread as the example. Everyone loved Ambrose when he was playing second fiddle to Roman. Then he actually did move up the card and everyone's opinions began to shift. I mean if you think he's as hot as he was last year idk. Again around the end of the summer people began to turn on this guy. It went from why can't he be the number 1 guy to his title run is lackluster in a hurry.



Rukia said:


> Kassius Ohno has to lose some weight and get better ring attire.  Good lord.



You have seen more footage of needy Natty Neidhart than you have of Chris Hero/Kassius Ohno and you're trying to talk shit already? 



WhatADrag said:


> Thread been dead and trash.



Its trash because the casual and the troll add nothing to any discussion. People in here enable that shit so we get shit posts as opposed to any actual intelligent wrestling discussion where we can learn from each other or trade actual view points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Two man babyface stable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

I still can't believe that Roman kicked out of that brass knuckle punch at the Rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really not isolated as it happened more than once in that feud but again I'll use this thread as the example. Everyone loved Ambrose when he was playing second fiddle to Roman. Then he actually did move up the card and everyone's opinions began to shift. I mean if you think he's as hot as he was last year idk. Again around the end of the summer people began to turn on this guy. It went from why can't he be the number 1 guy to his title run is lackluster in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't get booed tho is what I'm saying. And as for his overness, it sounds just as loud to me now as it did last year. I think you guys are making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

In 2012 the person Cena should have heel turned on was Daniel Bryan, or Bad News Barrett.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know.  I might skip Raw.  I have other things that I want to do.  And I can't think of anything good that they could possibly do tonight.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2017)

lol have to actively remind myself that the man is turning 40. this is the type of post i would expect from people around my age

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> September-January in particular.  Monday Night Raw was an absolutely brutal watch.
> 
> I don't know about you guys.  But I have a lot of tv shows in the queue that I want to watch.  I don't necessarily want to waste 5 hours of my free time every week if the product isn't very good.



we've been torturing ourselves for years. fortunately, i found the strength to stop watching WWE shows. it's complete shit right now.



i heard Xavier Woods is going to be the best man at Del Rio's wedding lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Whatever happen to show vs shaq


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

shaq pussied out of the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Didin't know Taker had the capability to take over an intro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Whatever happen to show vs shaq





Jake CENA said:


> shaq pussied out of the match



Wasn't he trolling someone from the GSW roster.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

ADR and Paige are losers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Shoving all the storylines together tonight ,kek.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

teddy said:


> lol have to actively remind myself that the man is turning 40. this is the type of post i would expect from people around my age



So Paige about to get a ready made family then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

charlotte goat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Bayley with a microphone is pretty much the worst way to open Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

I thought Paige made that post until I read it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Cm punk chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

cm punk


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

looks like Sasha redid her hair color.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

when cm punk comes back>>>>

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Charlotte is actually a babyface in this story.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Hot potato reference.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

So what was the reason again for adding Nia.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Crowd already dead. Nice one Steph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Is this the worst built match for Mania? It's up there. This is horrible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what was the reason again for adding Nia.


To give her something to do.  She will be the first eliminated at Mania.

The crowd is legit close to turning on the show already.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd already dead. Nice one Steph.


You can't have a segment like this open a 3 hour show in Philadelphia.  Come on now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Such a shitty Wrestlemania song to a shitty Wrestlemania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

It should have happened after Roadblock.  But Sasha and Charlotte really do need to be on separate shows after Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

I get what this Wrestlemania really means. WWE wants to be Disney mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Is this the worst built match for Mania? It's up there. This is horrible.


roman/taker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Just thought of something but this is all of RAWs woman's roster in the ring right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 27, 2017)

>Bringing up the PPV streak

Man it would sure be interesting if that streak wasn't ended so weirdly on a PPV before Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

The only good thing about getting out of the Mania death spiral for the women  is that we get Heel Boss Sasha. When she was getting over she did it as a heel. Her best in ring matches are as a heel. 

The first 2 Charlotte matches in NXT, the Becky Lynch title defense, the fatal 4 way, and the Bayley series were all Sasha as a heel.



WhatADrag said:


> roman/taker



They at least have the Rumble and some of the promo stuff has been ok to me at least. Not great or deserving of potentially Taker's last match but whatever. It's about the moments or some shit. 

Not a single thing in this 50/50 shit with the women has been good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The only good thing about getting out of the Mania death spiral for the women  is that we get Heel Boss Sasha. When she was getting over she did it as a heel. Her best in ring matches are as a heel.
> 
> The first 2 Charlotte matches in NXT, the Becky Lynch title defense, the fatal 4 way, and the Bayley series were all Sasha as a heel.
> 
> ...


yeah at least they have roman eliminating taker from a match.
wayyyy better than hbk eliminating angle and angle coming back in the ring to fuck him up.

that stare down... what a build!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Roller coasters , cheesy amusement park theme , terrible pop songs. Yep Disney materials right hurr.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Braun, Joe, and Sami without matches at mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2017)

i feel bad for you guys. you must really hate yourselves.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah at least they have roman eliminating taker from a match.
> wayyyy better than hbk eliminating angle and angle coming back in the ring to fuck him up.
> 
> that stare down... what a build!



We're comparing trash to average. I didn't say it was way better than anything I said it was average. There's a million things wrong with the entire situation but I'm saying the multiwomen matches is terrible booking on both sides. They 50-50'd  and muddied both divisions to the point they both need the post-Mania reboot.

Roman and Taker didn't do shit to the overall book and there is a segment who actually like it. Who the hell really cares about the women's matches outside of we might get Asuka?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Predictable finish.  Charlotte eats a ton of pins on Raw.  And Bayley lost two straight qualifying matches.  So you knew she would get some momentum.

Nia is a non-factor.  4 months away from being released.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

I will predict that Sasha wins the title at Mania.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun, Joe, and Sami without matches at mania



Don't forget Finn. Tearing it up on the house show circuit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Dat feelz when the Divas have become boring and should go back to being Divas.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

I have been calling for them to bring back the butterfly.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Enjoy the hall of fame induction ceremony.  Wrestling is a dying sport and you should look back on the past with nostalgia.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dat feelz when the Divas have become boring and should go back to being Divas.



Or they could have built up a one on one and then preshowed whatever they could cobble together. It's not about them being divas that shit was boring, it was the piss break.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

WHAT A FUCKING DISGRACE


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been calling for them to bring back the butterfly.


Shut the fuck up, no you haven't.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Sami in the battle royale


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Or they could have built up a one on one and then preshowed whatever they could cobble together. It's not about them being divas that shit was boring, it was the piss break.


I was kidding . Honestly WWE burned out Women's division by just focusing on four horsewoman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Sami Zayn against Kevin Owens again???

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

and nope, we forgot about ALicia Fucks.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Are Cedric and Noam Dar still fueding over her? If not, what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Hopefully Zayn loses so he can finally move to Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Mania is starting at 5 and Aries/Neville the potential MotN is on the kickoff show. This makes no sense. 



-Z- said:


> Are Cedric and Noam Dar still fueding over her? If not, what happened?



Cedric is injured

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Are Cedric and Noam Dar still fueding over her? If not, what happened?


cedric alexander just disappeared.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

aa vs neville the pre show

IM FUCKING TIRED OF THE FUCKING WWE FUCK THIS FUCIKING SHOW 

DIE VINCE


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> aa vs neville the pre show
> 
> IM FUCKING TIRED OF THE FUCKING WWE FUCK THIS FUCIKING SHOW
> 
> DIE VINCE


Is that confirmed?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

The dumbest thing about this is that Mania isn't even a casual crowd. They literally are asking for the house to shit on them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

WHAT A FUCKING ROLLING COASTER FOR MANIA


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Mania is starting at 5 and Aries/Neville the potential MotN is on the kickoff show. This makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Cedric is injured


Gotta make time for the potential music performance.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

"I don't like your face"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

It's nice to know Alicia Fox collects a check being a valet but isn't she like you know a Diva and can wrestle a bit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's nice to know Alicia Fox collects a check being a valet but isn't she like you know a Diva and can wrestle a bit.


The second longest consecutively tenured WWE Women's superstar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

They make so much money on the travel packages for Mania. They shill them so much and the only people who are going to travel for Wrestlmania are wrestling fans. There's one work rate match on the entire card with Aries/Neville and it might not even get much time because it's on the preshow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Seriously, the match that could be the best on the card is relegated to the pre-show?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> They make so much money on the travel packages for Mania. They shill them so much and the only people who are going to travel for Wrestlmania are wrestling fans. There's one work rate match on the entire card with Aries/Neville and it might not even get much time because it's on the preshow.


Vince needs to die man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

>Digging a new yard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

You know for someone that has "made" Smackdown his home, Takes does spend a lot of time on Raw.    Next Survivor Series if he shows up and threatens the roster if they don't win, they can tell him to shove a tombstone up his ass and go complain on Raw.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know for someone that has "made" Smackdown his home, Takes does spend a lot of time on Raw.    Next Survivor Series if he shows up and threatens the roster if they don't win, they can tell him to shove a tombstone up his ass and go complain on Raw.


>Wrestlemania will no longer define me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince needs to die man.



Honestly dude is so fucking delusional he's retconned WWE history into not even recognizing Raw's highest rated moment is a fucking wrestling match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly dude is so fucking delusional he's retconned WWE history into not even recognizing Raw's highest rated moment is a fucking wrestling match.


he's ruining wrestling for all of us man. I can't take it anymore.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Triple H pep-talking Seth like Foley did Sami


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm tired of this authority power angle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

WTF ARE THESE GUYS FIGHTING OVER

WTF IS HHH TALKING ABOUT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

HHH doing the life sucks and then you die promo over and over again on a motherfucking loop


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Cheap heel heat.  Makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

vince not sleeping is why wwe a shitty product

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

thought he was gonan say hand job


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 27, 2017)

You guys still watch RAW?


----------



## Grand Cross (Mar 27, 2017)

Trips' promo is probably for the wrong feud. Rollins didn't turn against him; he turned against Rollins for Rollins being a fuck up. Seth is essentially angry that Triple H helped KO cheat instead of helped him to cheat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Heh, a one legged man doesn't win many fights but I do recall Vince did make money off one.    If I can recall didn't Lesnar rape him or something on Smackdown a while back.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Balor coming?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Seth's promo was nice. Still crowd didnt care.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Balor coming?


never


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Damn Ember getting a title shot ? Guess Ill have a lot of wrestling to watch next week


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth's promo was nice. Still crowd didnt care.


The crowd does not care about babyface Seth Rollins.  They had a chance to get him over after Extreme Rules.  But they mistakenly brought him back as a heel.  And then he spent months aimlessly without HHH around to advance their feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Dammit Chicago getting Backlash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Why the fuck are they advertising a non-sanctioned match it completely defeats the purpose

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

JO
JO
BOO
TY


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Money in the Bank should always be in Chicago.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

so much spray-tan


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

BO-LIEVE!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Brawn will eliminate Big Show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Da fuck is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Da fuck is this?


Well I mean, they gotta earn their way into the match right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Terrible show so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Didn't Braun already kick his ass

What is this cancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Braun probably gets more cheers than Roman at this point


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Big Show bout to retire demolishes half the roster.  Makes sense.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun probably gets more cheers than Roman at this point


Of course


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

The Raw tag team title match should be on the pre-show.  But it probably won't be because the WWE wants an Enzo and Cass promo at Mania.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun probably gets more cheers than Roman at this point


So would Eva Marie


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Dasha is gorgeous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Eva Marie is done with the company though


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Eva Marie is done with the company though


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a go home show?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Is this the worst built match for Mania? It's up there. This is horrible.


honestly more excited to see the hardyz come back post-mania. every sign is pointing to this mania being decent at best


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

If anyone wants to put on a wrestling match during Raw here's a good one:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

teddy said:


> honestly more excited to see the hardyz come back post-mania. every sign is pointing to this mania being decent at best


Look on the bright side.  Good hof class.  And Takeover on Saturday.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If anyone wants to put on a wrestling match during Raw here's a good one:


That was amazing. They're true psychopaths, but together they're just majestic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If anyone wants to put on a wrestling match during Raw here's a good one:


Y can't wwe do this shit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Raw desperately needs some new talent on the roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

teddy said:


> honestly more excited to see the hardyz come back post-mania. every sign is pointing to this mania being decent at best





Pretty hype

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty hype


The casual fans won't even know what's going on with Matt. The reactions will be as bad as this Raw


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

All they gotta do is go DELETE, and they'll know whats up


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> The casual fans won't even know what's going on with Matt. The reactions will be as bad as this Raw


If they returned the raw after mania?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

AJ needs to come out the Raw after Wrestlemania and beat the hell out of Brock.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

unless they are obsolete of course


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Dat WWE putting crowds over than they do to Sami.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Gallagher is actually sort of over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> That was amazing. They're true psychopaths, but together they're just majestic.



Honestly the NEVER openweight stuff is so in my wheelhouse that I have a true blind spot for Shibata. Ishii might be the most underrated wrestler there is too. Dude had 2 borderline 5 star matches in that tournament. 



WhatADrag said:


> Y can't wwe do this shit



Tone deaf 70 year old man booking for a generation he doesn't understand



-Z- said:


> The casual fans won't even know what's going on with Matt. The reactions will be as bad as this Raw



He's Matt Hardy. I'm just as much into the whole Broken Matt Hardy isn't a television draw as the next person but if they debut in a smark city I'm not sure about that. Plus he's Matt Hardy.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

All hail king Maxel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ needs to come out the Raw after Wrestlemania and beat the hell out of Brock.


Why would that midget do anything to Borkzilla?


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If they returned the raw after mania?


Ah, I was talking about afterwards


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Sweet German suplex.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

Did this piece of shit company even say anything for jr yet


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Holy fuck why is the champion eating that stupid ass Mary Poppins offense


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

That was a brilliant superplex.  By far the best match of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Holy fuck why is the champion eating that stupid ass Mary Poppins offense


I sorta liked that stupid move


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I sorta liked that stupid move



For me it's like the bad Doink stuff


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

What are they doing to AA here?


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If anyone wants to put on a wrestling match during Raw here's a good one:


As far as sheer animosity goes this should basically be ambrose/corbin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Did this piece of shit company even say anything for jr yet


Yeah last week on Smackdown JBL said something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Man this Mania is all about trying to stay pop culture centered


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

No one connects to the kids like Al Roker.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Miz and Maryse have to win that match.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> For me it's like the bad Doink stuff


I get its dumb but at the end of the day getting some reaction is better than no reaction.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man this Mania is all about trying to stay pop culture centered



Again man it's about the moments and not the matches. They want this spectacle bullshit but the thing is that the most avid fans come to Mania not the fucking casuals. They don't even do PPV buyrates anymore and it's like how many more subs are you getting this time of year that you have to do this style of booking. Idk Drag is right and Vince is just fucking crazy might just need to die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Dat heelish Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

This is pretty awesome. Let's do more of this heel shit. Please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

STOP SAYING ULTIMATE THRILL RIDE!!!


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Lol, Taker saying the tag line


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

This promo work by Taker is so fucking 90s


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2017)

Amazing.

Roman v Taker is the match to watch without question.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Where is the lightning?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2017)

That was pretty much the only go home show worthy segment of the entire show.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2017)

So Roman makes a very good (for him) promo.  Taker sounds like he's in a lot of pain still.

I wonder if the match will last more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Lol, Taker saying the tag line


I agree.  It's one thing for Michael Cole to use the tag line.  Your so called badass superstars shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So Roman makes a very good (for him) promo.  Taker sounds like he's in a lot of pain still.
> 
> I wonder if the match will last more than 10 minutes.


I don't think so Nemesis.  Taker honestly shouldn't be competing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Roman v Taker is the match to watch without question.



If Roman has to bump and sell like mad because Taker's hip is still kind of fucked will you still feel that way?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If Roman has to bump and sell like mad because Taker's hip is still kind of fucked will you still feel that way?



Nope.

But I'm ready for the atmosphere.

And a possible heel turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Jesus thats a lot of wrestling content


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Da fuq why was thay camera guy running?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 27, 2017)

Goodnight people. I'll see you on Sunday.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Ladder match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Enzo shouldn't be booked with a ladder or in a ladder match. Shit is kind of irresponsible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Fuck this Six Flags theme.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck this Six Flags theme.



Buh Muh Rolla Coasta Stage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

The best thing about Enzo is how happy Corey gets when he gets destroyed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Well guess the company had to have Owens use the WM tag line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

KO you should still be champ


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh man that Angle interview


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Enzo shouldn't be booked with a ladder or in a ladder match. Shit is kind of irresponsible.



Why is it that Enzo and Dolph can wrestle but not Bryan?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well guess the company had to have Owens use the WM tag line.


That fuckin roller coaster tagline is dum.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

God bless you guys for using Metallica

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 27, 2017)

This promo song is straight FIIIIYAAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Well for a non sanction match they are pulling out the all the stops to promote it than some of the other matches on the card. 

Good song used though.  Haven't listen to that band for some time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2017)

Rock music is still best to use in wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmm, that is quite a bit of the WWE talent being used for Marine 5.   I do recall the Macgruber film has such a cast of superstars in it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

This really a go home show


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why is it that Enzo and Dolph can wrestle but not Bryan?



Definite double standard. That said the seizures are extremely problematic and I think he's got the same mentality as Misawa which is even scarier.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think so Nemesis.  Taker honestly shouldn't be competing.



I agree.  Right now when I see him in the ring I'm more worried that his body is so broken a simple move is going to cause him major injury or worse.  If anything he should bow out, I just wonder if he keeps trying but Vince keeps trying to drag him back in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 27, 2017)

Brock Lesnar happy as a friend that he's getting his redemption angle


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

ffs.  Even Heyman has to mention that it is the ultimate thrill ride?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

This really a go home show


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2017)

I tuned out of raw and started watching Lupin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2017)

Heyman chanting the Kaddish


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Brock Lesnar happy as a friend that he's getting his redemption angle



*Spoiler*: __ 







Such a happy puppy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Brock Lesnar happy as a friend that he's getting his redemption angle


I'd be into it if he didn't lose in 16 seconds.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2017)

Underwhelming confrontation.  Brock looks like a bitch again.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I tuned out of raw and started watching Lupin.


Right on. never tuned in and opted to play some kingdom hearts _(BBS for those interested)_ instead. feels good to actually spend a monday night having fun with a product that isn't half-assed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 27, 2017)

BE YOUR OWN BOOKER, try Total Extreme Wrestling 2016, the most popular booking simulator on the net today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2017)

Wrestlemania this year smell like shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Wrestlemania this year smell like shit


Its vomit brother.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2017)

Can't be worst than last year.


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2017)

> “People can look at Roman Reigns and say, ‘The failed attempt that is Roman Reigns,’ but Roman Reigns sells tickets,” said Levesque. “Roman Reigns gets one of the loudest reactions every night, whether that reaction is a boo or whether that reaction is a cheer. The fans who say, ‘I don’t understand why they don’t turn Roman Reigns heel!’ Isn’t he already?
> 
> “If you believe what you believe, and you’re saying, ‘How can they not turn him heel? There is 70 percent of the crowd booing him out of the building!’ If that’s your belief, then isn’t he already the biggest heel we have? If 70 percent of that crowd is booing him, then he’s a heel. We’re just presenting him to you in a different way that makes you hate him.”



the cerebral assassin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 28, 2017)

WWE rarely gets go home shows right but fuuuck that was terrible. My fast forward button got a workout.

Smackdown could do two jobber matches and a bunch of Axxess footage like they used to always do and still be the better show this week.

Honestly though I look at the Wrestlemania card and somehow it still looks decent even with the lousy buildup. 11 matches in four hours plus the requisite appearances and segments will be a cluster fuck, but then again Goldberg/Brock and AJ/Shane won't last long, and they can just run over by 45 minutes like last year lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

Dean vs Corbin needs blood and hardcoryness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Tuned into Raw, cuz it's the go-home show and why not. Twas alright I guess. Liked the Zayn/KO match and its conclusion. Basic stuff, but good. HHH and Seth segment was solid. I'm actually kinda excited for Neville/Aries.

After being away from it for a bit, it really is jarring seeing the dissonance problem with Reigns and those boos. Starting to feel a little bad for the guy, honestly. They rocked the 'Taker promo pretty well though. Worked as a great heel promo from him and Taker's response was pretty good I guess. Speaking of Reigns....



teddy said:


> the cerebral assassin



This nagging little nugget always sits in the back of my head whenever I think of Reigns turning heel, and the fact that Trips repeats it makes it too real. Don't like it to be honest. It's pretty much another facet of the weird complacency WWE tends to have when faced with any real criticism or effort to make their show better. "Well, we're still doing fine, so who cares?" The fact that Reigns is getting these reactions while working as a baby face and having them basically tell us that said presentation is a meta-work is... smart I guess. It just disappoints me because we really do seem to be moving further and further away from the face/heel dynamic because they just can't be bothered to create them anymore due to not having an easy ride anymore when it comes to the crowd's reaction and are too stubborn to do anything about it. So they just claim to do it on purpose.

I've heard arguments that this makes for more morally ambiguous characters and deeper storylines. I *guess*. I mean there's an argument for it. And sometimes it does work. But I'unno. For me if there isn't really a clear good guy and bad guy, i just kinda default to losing interest unless the characters are truly captivating. Which they aren't on this show most of the time. And that's the thing with Reigns. Use to love the character, ended up disliking the character, that dislike would translate well written into being a full-on bad guy until he's liked again, but they won't do it. So I've defaulted to not caring. Do i have a single reason to give a damn about this Taker feud if they're not gonna take actual advantage of it? Not rooting for Taker because I don't like seeing him wrestle and the magic's gone for me. Not rooting for Reigns cuz I still feel like my intelligence is being insulted. Not even rooting _against_ either cuz I don't truly have a reason to dislike Reigns or Taker, because they haven't really done anything bad in-storyline. Can't even count on it being all that nice a match performance-wise. So why should i give a shit? This isn't an isolated incident either, just the more recent one.

 I think that's why I've latched on to Miz so hard these days. The last old school bad guy who gets boo'd not because of backstage shit, or being untalented, or getting in the way of a fan favorite's push... but because he's a dick. One that is REALLY good at getting under peoples' skin because of his arrogant voice and punchable face. Meh, whatever.

/rant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## -Z- (Mar 28, 2017)

The Kurt Angle interview was great


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 28, 2017)

When was the last time you saw a deep and well thought out storyline in wrestling?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

i sent my CV to WWE HQ and applied as a writer. my multi million $ contract is boring if i only have to play as a John Cena double lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

@SoulTaker i believe that tickets for NJPW in Long Beach go on sale on Saturday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

*Graphic*

*Spoiler*: __ 




fucking hell







teddy said:


> the cerebral assassin



Would work if he didn't get "go away" heat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

Jesus that ramp.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 28, 2017)

Goldberg is going to be so blown up walking down that ramp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> Jesus that ramp.


John Cena will be gassed if he does his usual sprint to the ring.  Definitely going to ride to the ring in vehicles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> When was the last time you saw a deep and well thought out storyline in wrestling?


 


Pretty much anything from Dragon Gate over the last 2.5 years.

Okada's journey to ace hood.

Pretty much any G1 for the past 5 years.

Taker/Shane except for the part where Shane isn't a wrestler.

Ziggler/Miz

Jericho/Owens

LU's first 2 seasons especially Pentagon's arc.

Generico/Steen in pretty much every iteration 

Sami Zayn's NXT title chase

There's more examples but not sure if they fit. Curious if any of these pass muster for you or if the criteria is that the stuff has to be more recent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

I hope there's a prop bet on Undertaker's entrance being longer than Brock/Oldberg given the limitations on everyone involved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

They must be paying Taker triple than what they usually do to make him walk down that ramp.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Khris said:


> *Graphic*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



WWE latch on to go away heat these days cuz it's all they got that consistently works. I kinda miss Eva. Unrelated.

Also, what the hell happened to Sheamus? Was that during last night's match? 
Apparently Nikki got bruised up too last week (though that was her fault).

I'mma need these people to chill for a bit.



Khris said:


> Jesus that ramp.



Why do they hate the Undertaker so much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Wouldn't it be cool if Nikki cost Cena the match at Mania.  And he dumped her in the ring right afterwards?  I would forgive WWE for a lot if they went that direction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Why do they hate the Undertaker so much?



Woulda been cool as tits if it was Biker Taker tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2017)

Curtis Axel is supposedly working with Goldberg to get him ready for his match and Goldberg wouldn't take any bumps cause he's saving it for the match 

Lmao

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Curtis Axel is supposedly working with Goldberg to get him ready for his match and Goldberg wouldn't take any bumps cause he's saving it for the match
> 
> Lmao



Yoooo... If this anything but a disaster I'd call it a success. I don't like Berg but I hope he doesn't die.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

This might just be the greatest Mania ever.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 28, 2017)

SD Women's title match on pre-show while Flo Rider is on the main show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

SD women's title match really got moved to the pre-show?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2017)

Let's be honest here.  Wrestlemania has always been "Let's get some washed up star on screen first, wrestling second." kind of show ever since the start.  It's pretty much Vince begging, pleading to be mainstream.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> SD Women's title match on pre-show while Flo Rider is on the main show.



Wewlad.

Well nuts to the Asuka theory. Doesn't deconfirm Naomi though so that should be neat.

Still... Man does that blow for the smackdown gals. Nikki got the fuck outta there while she could.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah.  Asuka isn't debuting on the pre-show.  The match just became less interesting.  The SD women just can't catch a break.  The same thing happened to them at the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Pre-show has 2 of the 6 matches that interest me.  So I need to tune in.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

That is ridiculous that the SD ladies got moved to pre-show. fucking bullshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Goldberg is going to be so blown up walking down that ramp.



Roman will have an early rest spot near the steel steps. calling it!

You guys can quote this post and see Roman do his spot on Sunday


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Let's be honest here.  Wrestlemania has always been "Let's get some washed up star on screen first, wrestling second." kind of show ever since the start.  It's pretty much Vince begging, pleading to be mainstream.



Moments not matches ftw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> SD Women's title match on pre-show while Flo Rider is on the main show.



Flo Rider should go back to Miami and sleep his ass off. He can't sing or whatever garbage he does in the studio lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> That is ridiculous that the SD ladies got moved to pre-show. fucking bullshit


Send the Raw girls to the pre-show.  They have been absolutely brutal to watch recently.


Totally agree with the point made in the video.  I was baffled by the decision to open a Raw in Philly with Bayley on the mic.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Moments not matches ftw



Damn right. And if you try to argue against it, we already got your money, so fuck you.

Unless we don't have your money. In which case you're not contributing to the product at all, so fuck you.



Rukia said:


> Send the Raw girls to the pre-show.  They have been absolutely brutal to watch recently.



That'd be even dumber honestly. As little as I can be bothered to care, the fact is they ARE seen as bigger stars. Both figuratively and in Nia's case, quite literally, which automatically translates to figuratively in wrestling. SD gals being dumped to the preshow sucks, but the Raw gals joining or replacing them would be the most objectively insulting shit I've seen in years. I daresay moreso than Romans Reign.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm going on a rant to Vince, Shane & Steph right now on twitter


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Are we absolutely sure that Daniel Bryan can't wrestle anymore?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

(My rant, keep it here and do not use my name on this site)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

What has he gotten himself into Otunga?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Make Daniel Bryan the special referee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

AJ cutting a really good promo with good psychology behind it. Shane is basically a tier 2 high A-low S rank on the kayfabe scale in gimmick matches.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

So it's just a regular match?  That seems terrible for Shane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Damn right. And if you try to argue against it, we already got your money, so fuck you.
> 
> Unless we don't have your money. In which case you're not contributing to the product at all, so fuck you.



Pretty much this. The only addendum is that they would rather get the casuals moneys than have people respect the product enough to just buy it by putting in work rate matches. 

Just will not ever get over how they literally have the power to choose because it's their company and they just shit on the people who pack that arena from all over the world who are actual wrestling fans.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Love seeing the orange flowered flares again!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm usually not a conspiracy theorist but WWE is probably putting Neville/Aries on the prelim so it can get 10-15 minutes and have less of a chance to be MotN. That'll pave the way for AJ/Shane to be MotN.

AJ can carry Shane to a 3.5 star match


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm going ballistic on management for this shit. feel free to follow me on twitter, the ultimate thrill ride.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

So much ass!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Tyler Breeze going the Santino route.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

That hurracarana on the ramp was a pretty fire. Great spot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I was wondering if Natalya was hurt.  It seems like her head was close to getting spiked.  Good optics though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm glad I didn't make my Mania predictions yet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Why do fans not clap for the Miz?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Total Mizanins on tv.

Brunette Maryse is smoking.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Good Daniel Bryan impression.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Miz and Maryse are gold.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm sure the match is going to suck.  I'm not even sure Maryse can wrestle.  But the Miz and Maryse made me care about the match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Here comes John Cena to make a bunch of stupid faces.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Cena burying Miz


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Surprised Cena is going after Maryse so much.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Cena seems to be going back to his thuganomics shooting mode.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Has Nicki done anything in this segment?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Has Nicki done anything in this segment?


Got her ass smacked a couple times.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I like that people fighting at Mania aren't getting physical tonight.  Save it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Show almost over.  One match.  Better than Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2017)

This garage full of people I literally did not here what cena said


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

Aj as heel jas been phenomenally awful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Aj as heel jas been phenomenally awful.



Every great wrestler working heel is terrible then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Every great wrestler working heel is terrible then


Seth knew how to heel it up. AH doesnt.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

Outdated but true.

 A Banks Statement


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought AJ was kind of vanilla last year when he started.  Cocky AJ that turned on John Cena was great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth knew how to heel it up. AH doesnt.



I mean you get that pretty much every wrestler who is a top 10 caliber worker gets cheered regardless of their alignment because the crowd respects them. Like are you going to try to say someone like Kenny Omega is a bad heel because Japan cheers him? Minoru Suzuki is a malicious limb collecting heel and the crowd pops when his old ass 80s theme song plays. They cheer Naito whose supposed to be a scumbag heel.  Understand that it's 2017 and people know the shit is fake. If you go to a live show and see these guys work then you get it from another angle.

Even using Seth as your example they still cheered for him because he was a heel pulling out frog splashes but he could heel it up.

I'm not exactly sure you understand that AJ Styles is a better wrestler than Seth if you're using Seth as an example, or how much better AJ is than him which is proportionate to how much harder it is for him to get heel heat than Seth. He's a consensus top 2 wrestler on planet earth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean you get that pretty much every wrestler who is a top 10 caliber worker gets cheered regardless of their alignment because the crowd respects them. Like are you going to try to say someone like Kenny Omega is a bad heel because Japan cheers him? Minoru Suzuki is a malicious limb collecting heel and the crowd pops when his old ass 80s theme song plays. They cheer Naito whose supposed to be a heel.  Understand that it's 2017 and people know the shit is fake. If you go to a live show and see these guys work then you get it from another angle.
> 
> Even using Seth as your example they still cheered for him because he was a heel pulling out frog splashes but he could heel it up.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure you understand that AJ Styles is a better wrestler than Seth if you're using Seth as an example or how much better AJ is than him which is proportionate to how much harder it is for him to get heel heat than Seth. He's a consensus top 2 wrestler on planet earth.


Being honest who cares if you are a great worker when it comes to being a heel. I hate how stories are being sacrificed for work rates. The point of being a heel and face is to immerse the crowd into liking or hating you. The same way Reigns was failing as face is how AJ is failing to me. I want to get into AJ vs Shane but if Im watching a heel get cheers it feels like the crowd doesnt care about the story being told. AJ is great but I want to at least grasp that Im not supposed to cheer him. Its annoying dude.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 28, 2017)

And to think, Bray Wyatt used to be Husky Harris of the new Nexus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> And to think, Bray Wyatt used to be Husky Harris of the new Nexus.


Dont forget the jobbing at Mania to Rock and Cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Being honest who cares if you are a great worker when it comes to being a heel. I hate how stories are being sacrificed for work rates. The point of being a heel and face is to immerse the crowd into liking or hating you. The same way Reigns was failing as face is how AJ is failing to me. I want to get into AJ vs Shane but if Im watching a heel get cheers it feels like the crowd doesnt care about the story being told. AJ is great but I want to at least grasp that Im not supposed to cheer him. Its annoying dude.



What the fuck are you talking about the entire Mania card is about story over work rate. Theres one work rate match on the entire card 

The crowd does care about the story they just respect the fact that AJ is a top 2 guy in the entire world. I'm saying actually look at the situation for what it is instead of what you think it should be because you're from the 90s when people still kind of thought this shit was real. The respect the crowd has for him because they've been told and shown he is the best wrestler in the company is so much more than him fake insulting them to get heat. How many heels actually get booed? What's AJ not doing that he's supposed to? Should he not have good matches for the sake of storyline? Guess what that's why he's wrestling Shane 2 months before his 40th birthday instead of an actual wrestler because it's all about that work rate and him putting on great matches. Calling him a bad heel is tone deaf dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> What the fuck are you talking about the entire Mania card is about story over work rate. Theres one work rate match on the entire card
> 
> The crowd does care about the story they just respect the fact that AJ is a top 2 guy in the entire world. I'm saying actually look at the situation for what it is instead of what you think it should be because you're from the 90s when people still kind of thought this shit was real. The respect the crowd has for him because they've been told and shown he is the best wrestler in the company is so much more than him fake insulting them to get heat. How many heels actually get booed? What's AJ not doing that he's supposed to? Should he not have good matches for the sake of storyline? Guess what that's why he's wrestling Shane 2 months before his 40th birthday instead of an actual wrestler because it's all about that work rate and him putting on great matches. Calling him a bad heel is tone deaf dude.


I guess Im more pissed at the fans than AJ himself. Still I really hope hes done as heel for now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess Im more pissed at the fans than AJ himself. Still I really hope hes done as heel for now.



It's probably the next step. He's one of the strongest merch movers and that usually helps a guy move over to face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's probably the next step. He's one of the strongest merch movers and that usually helps a guy move over to face.


Makes sense. I think I finally realize that maybe I liked the soap opera of wrestling more so than wrestling itself.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Enjoying Tozawa/Kendrick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 28, 2017)

SD women's match getting moved to the pre-show is brutal, but then again you look at the card and I'm not sure what else you'd move there. Maybe that Raw tag title match but then there would be no tag teams on the main card at all. I mean, I would wipe out a few Mania matches altogether but not move them to the pre-show.

Is it even that big a difference anymore to be on the pre-show rather than the card, though? It's all on the Network anyway, unless people actually still order WrestleMania as a PPV. I guess it's more the optics of the pre-show being a "demotion" rather than anything else.

I literally don't know what they're going to do with the Raw women's division after Wrestlemania. They've burned through all the matchup combinations, so all I can see them doing is rerunning the same fucking shit until the next Draft. It'll take more than Emma to save them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

The Andre the Giant Memorial match is going to be on the pre-show.  Does that surprise you guys?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Brian Kendrick is a fantastic teacher.  Why doesn't Tozawa want to learn from this guy?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2017)

So no stipulations for AJ/Shane and Corbin/Ambrose??


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

I hate that the heels have to stand there like idiots and let Cena finish his babyface promo.  Miz should have punched him in the face when he got called a pussy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

The SD women's title match will be a six pack challenge.  Sound familiar?  This is the match that was used to crown the first SD women's champion.  And that match was incredibly predictable.  I'm scared asf that Mania match will go down the same way.

Naomi eliminated Alexa Bliss.  And then Naomi was eliminated by Natalya.  Natalya was the next to go.  Eliminated by Nikki Bella.  Nikki Bella of course was knocked out next by Carmella.  And Becky then pinned Carmella to become the champion.  Notice a pattern?

My prediction:  Natalya eliminates Carmella.  Becky eliminates Natalya.  Mickie James eliminates Becky.  Alexa Bliss eliminates Mickie.  And Naomi pins Alexa to become champion.

I pray to god I am wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2017)

Mojo Rawley got another pin tonight.

Creepin' up on that push like...


----------

Just got finished with the show. Tired, so I won't spaz out about specifics like I normally do, but I thought the standout was definitely the Miz/Cena promo. The Total Bullshit thing, which I thought was generally un-entertaining last week, really did pick up near the end. Cena's following promo was fucking brutal. The lengths they're going to to get me to care about this match are astounding. Could be good if they can find a way to work around Maryse.



Rukia said:


> I hate that the heels have to stand there like idiots and let Cena finish his babyface promo.  Miz should have punched him in the face when he got called a pussy.



I was about to say "no he shouldn't've, because he *is* a pussy", but come to think of it, he was spoiling for a fight before Maryse held him back. I actually thought that was pretty smart. Like, he still skulks off like a coward and gets boos, but he doesn't end up looking like a complete chode, so in a way he still has his pride. And Miz is quite the prideful character.

That said. I didn't much care for the fact that he kept his fake smile on when Cena was shit-talking his wife right in front of him. I feel like that's when he should've started mean-mugging. Eh, but that's just a nitpick. Good stuff from both guys. Maryse and Nikki were good too I guess.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Makes sense. I think I finally realize that maybe I liked the soap opera of wrestling more so than wrestling itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


>


 I know but lately even watching the good wrestling matches feel like.a chore. I think I might be kinda casual with wrestling.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 29, 2017)

Unfortunately with Miz/Maryse vs. Cena/Nikki, it's going to be a short match. Cena and Nikki will run all over them and win easily. Maryse will maybe get a slap in and Miz won't get much more. Which sucks because Miz and Maryse put a ton of legwork into making people actually care about the match, and they'll be the ones who will, you know, still be around after Mania. But, they're the heels, etc.


----------



## -Z- (Mar 29, 2017)

Are they fucking seriously making AJ/Shane a normal match? The promos hyping the match are so contradictory. They keep bringing up him pushing Angle and Michaels to the limit, but that was all in a No DQ match, fuck. 



On a better note: Renee's back with her long hair


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Man, I like Big Show. 

He gives acknowledgement to the Wrestlers of the past and present, but as well highlight of what makes this generation not just lacks but where it's better as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2017)

-Z- said:


> Are they fucking seriously making AJ/Shane a normal match? The promos hyping the match are so contradictory. They keep bringing up him pushing Angle and Michaels to the limit, but that was all in a No DQ match, fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> On a better note: Renee's back with her long hair


That's what I'm saying. They're supposed to want to kill each other but its gonna be a regular ol singles match? Come on now!

Same thing with Ambrose/Corbin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2017)

I hear GOATDown was great. Watching now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2017)

Missed RAW and SD because of work so I'll skim through the highlights after class. Really sad though that I'll miss Mania because of work so imma have to avoid this place like the plague until I watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Cena was a dick in that promo.  I guess he had to go after Maryse because Nikki can't cut a convincing promo.  But it's still a bad look imo.  He marginalized her wrestling career. He acted like being a manager/valet isn't a career.  Maryse/Miz don't have any kids, but they don't talk about having kids constantly the way Nikki does on Total Bellas.

Fucking Cena didn't even have the truth on his side.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena was a dick in that promo.  I guess he had to go after Maryse because Nikki can't cut a convincing promo.  But it's still a bad look imo.  He marginalized her wrestling career. He acted like being a manager/valet isn't a career.  Maryse/Miz don't have any kids, but they don't talk about having kids constantly the way Nikki does on Total Bellas.
> 
> Fucking Cena didn't even have the truth on his side.



i really don't understand why little jimmies still cheer for that douchebag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2017)

John Cena flexin' on you marks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

He just says the same crap every promo.  About how he keeps fighting.  And he never gives up.  And he won't quit.  Blah blah blah blah.  He wouldn't have risen above the midcard in the attitude era.


----------



## EJ (Mar 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He just says the same crap every promo.  About how he keeps fighting.  And he never gives up.  And he won't quit.  Blah blah blah blah.  He wouldn't have risen above the midcard in the attitude era.



Flexin on them marks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 29, 2017)

Flow said:


> John Cena flexin' on you marks.





Flow said:


> Flexin on them marks.



don't make me beat you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

Flow-chan makes a once in a blue moon appearance just to bait us


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

it feels awkward when Nikki takes pictures together with me and John. she always rubs her tits against my triceps lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2017)

So I ended up watching RAW before Smackdown. And I gotta say, Seth's promo was ace.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank god Mania is Sunday.  One or two more Smackdowns and Orton/Bray feud would be dead.  I already think there is very little fan anticipation for that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Flow-chan makes a once in a blue moon appearance just to bait us


why cant you do the same


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Cena wanted to give Maryse the FU last night.  He insulted her way more than Mike.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena wanted to give Maryse the FU last night.  He insulted her way more than Mike.



I told John not to but he still did anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Right.  I agree about the contract rebuttal.  Cena basically said the same thing a few weeks ago when he said that if he had power he wouldn't be standing face to face with the Miz right before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah, I wasn't a big fan of that one either, though for a different reason.

The Maryse thing is just them being retarded. That Undertaker thing on the other hand is fine in a bubble, but unfortunately runs counter to a lot of stuff that people who even mildly aware already know about how wrestling works. And I do get that the keyfabe character and the real person should remain separate, but in this, a time where reality and keyfabe are blending to such a degree that Triple H claims that the brand's writing is shitty on purpose, it just becomes way too disingenuous to take very seriously.

It kinda reminds me of the cool down from that fire promo that Miz gave on Talking Smack. Bryan's rebuttal was "What made me the angriest is that Miz is right. If I had the guts, I'd leave." Guts has nothing to do with it. It's mainly contractual obligations. But the character can't say that on TV because contracts don't really exist in keyfabe until it's convenient, so they're left to say things on TV that makes a percentage of the viewerbase sorta roll their eyes until they're done.

...shit I just realized that Miz's promos are so good, his opponents have to literally lie to get back at him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2017)

The Stephen King IT movie remake looks fucking fire.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2017)

Corbin's promo. He has to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

cena pushing to bury taker next year


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The Stephen King IT movie remake looks fucking fire.


i don't like the way Pennywise looks.  He looks too much like he's from the Spawn movie or American Horror Story.



Jake CENA said:


> cena pushing to bury taker next year


Imagine something awesome Jake.

A Miz TV segment the Smackdown after Mania.  Miz and Maryse come out.  Miz shows a couple of images from their victory at Wrestlemania.  Miz brags about being 2-0 against Cena at Mania.  He mocks the Cena wedding proposal and tells us that Cena only proposed to Nikki to save face.

He rips into Daniel Bryan.  Makes fun of the name Birdie Jo.

Fuck yeah!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i don't like the way Pennywise looks.  He looks too much like he's from the Spawn movie or American Horror Story.
> 
> Imagine something awesome Jake.
> 
> ...


nah man i like it. scary af!


----------



## God Movement (Mar 29, 2017)

I feel sick. I have a feeling that Orton is going to beat Bray at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I feel sick. I have a feeling that Orton is going to beat Bray at Mania.



Last night's show struck a bit of fear in my heart not gonna lie. I'm hoping that Randy is just posturing when he says he's sealed away sister abigale with that stake.

If they end up making this new transformation of Bray completely pointless, I'm gonna be sad.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2017)

I am hoping they tell a god tier story at WM, even if Bray doesn't walk out as champion, if he comes out looking like the biggest baby face in the company it'll be worth it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I am hoping they tell a god tier story at WM, even if Bray doesn't walk out as champion, if he comes out looking like the biggest baby face in the company it'll be worth it.


I would be shocked.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I feel sick. I have a feeling that Orton is going to beat Bray at Mania.


Terrible title reign for Bray if he drops the belt.

AJ/Orton next does make a lot of sense though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Hopefully they do something with Luke Harper after Mania.  He has momentum.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2017)

As of late, Reigns is selling more merchandise than any full-timer, given Cena’s status as a part-timer. And that’s not going to be changing as Cena gets more and more outside offers.

So here’s the case with Reigns. Right now, with Cena leaving, and even if he’s staying, he’s on the other brand (although there has been talk about key people moving brands shortly), he’s the most over guy based on merchandise sales. And there’s nobody ready to take his place

-WON

The fucking year of god movement

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> As of late, Reigns is selling more merchandise than any full-timer, given Cena’s status as a part-timer. And that’s not going to be changing as Cena gets more and more outside offers.
> 
> So here’s the case with Reigns. Right now, with Cena leaving, and even if he’s staying, he’s on the other brand (although there has been talk about key people moving brands shortly), he’s the most over guy based on merchandise sales. And there’s nobody ready to take his place
> 
> ...



That's sad to hear.

Also I'll be very disappointed in this company if Orton beats Bray.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully they do something with Luke Harper after Mania.  He has momentum.



Harper vs Rowen would be great. Rowen trying to carry on the Wyatts while Bray remains a broken man. The problem is what to do with Rowen afterwords.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

If Cena is going to fake a marriage proposal to Nikki.  If that is the twist.  Then the mixed tag match should be the main event.

The build has already been the best other than Jericho/Owens.

Cena blaming Nikki for his loss and dumping her would be a great way to end the show.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> As of late, Reigns is selling more merchandise than any full-timer, given Cena’s status as a part-timer. And that’s not going to be changing as Cena gets more and more outside offers.
> 
> So here’s the case with Reigns. Right now, with Cena leaving, and even if he’s staying, he’s on the other brand (although there has been talk about key people moving brands shortly), he’s the most over guy based on merchandise sales. And there’s nobody ready to take his place
> 
> ...



I mean that's easy to do when it's merch that is the most produced and shoved in people's faces. It's not like they are making 50 different types of Roman merch and 50 different types of Ambrose merch. They are investing more merch into who they want to be the top-seller, like Cena, to where the gap becomes too big to close between the #1 and #2, and whenever the #2 does catch up (Punk, Bryan, Hardy, etc.) they cut them off at the legs.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I assume Bayley and Sasha are the top selling women?  Nikki probably third?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> As of late, Reigns is selling more merchandise than any full-timer, given Cena’s status as a part-timer. And that’s not going to be changing as Cena gets more and more outside offers.
> 
> So here’s the case with Reigns. Right now, with Cena leaving, and even if he’s staying, he’s on the other brand (although there has been talk about key people moving brands shortly), he’s the most over guy based on merchandise sales. And there’s nobody ready to take his place
> 
> ...



Not only is Roman lining his pockets but he will also line his record when he takes out the Deadman...for good.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> As of late, Reigns is selling more merchandise than any full-timer, given Cena’s status as a part-timer. And that’s not going to be changing as Cena gets more and more outside offers.
> 
> So here’s the case with Reigns. Right now, with Cena leaving, and even if he’s staying, he’s on the other brand (although there has been talk about key people moving brands shortly), he’s the most over guy based on merchandise sales. And there’s nobody ready to take his place
> 
> ...



Here's the thing, he cites googles metrics to make the case that Roman gets the most interest. That's fair and in the vacuum of Mania that makes sense.

But then if you actually look at the numbers in terms of Googles shopping metric where AJ kills Roman's sales and basically has been ahead of him every week from September when he won the title all the way till now.

Put another way it's kind of intellectually dishonest to try to make the point using google metrics then to ignore the fact the same company's instruments saying otherwise when it comes to whose selling more merch. There's more than a few things that go into it like how the sales data goes back and forth between WWEshop and Google but assuming Roman does better live sales those don't seem like they'd create a sizable gap or would get him close to AJ for the first quarter of 2017 or last quarter of 2016. Look around an episode of Smackdown and the crowd it's pretty evident whose moving the most merch right now.



Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean that's easy to do when it's merch that is the most produced and shoved in people's faces. It's not like they are making 50 different types of Roman merch and 50 different types of Ambrose merch. They are investing more merch into who they want to be the top-seller, like Cena, to where the gap becomes too big to close between the #1 and #2, and whenever the #2 does catch up (Punk, Bryan, Hardy, etc.) they cut them off at the legs.



It's not the same thing that they did with Cena. Lots of people report theres a pretty equal amount of merchandise at the tables for their top acts. So it's not really the same technique so much as Meltzer putting out slightly dubious information. I think the more appropriate thing to denounce is the fact he's been the most pushed babyface for 3.5 years and they have to put lipstick on a pig to justify they allow it to happen because they like the way he looks. Because I think maineventing two Wrestlemanias, winning a Royal Rumble, and being a 3 time champion has more to do with it than they produce more Roman Reigns vests or whatever.

I mean I watch the show every week and I do see Roman's merch in crowds but it's very evident he's not the guy moving merch like that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Ticketmaster.com 

Hey Goldberg.  Nice job promoting Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Imagine something awesome Jake.
> 
> A Miz TV segment the Smackdown after Mania.  Miz and Maryse come out.  Miz shows a couple of images from their victory at Wrestlemania.  Miz brags about being 2-0 against Cena at Mania.  He mocks the Cena wedding proposal and tells us that Cena only proposed to Nikki to save face.
> 
> ...



this sounds fucking legit. do it Vince. dammit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ticketmaster.com
> 
> Hey Goldberg.  Nice job promoting Wrestlemania.


LOL should have known the training at his age would be way too much for him.

Goldberg will probably be done after WM.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm looking forward to winning the Wrestlemania predictions contest.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to winning the Wrestlemania predictions contest.



Well hopefully you don't get fucked due to a technicality like I did.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Well hopefully you don't get fucked due to a technicality like I did.


It has to be close for me to lose due to a technicality.  I just think I know that much more than you guys.  Going to win by multiple matches!


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL should have known the training at his age would be way too much for him.
> 
> Goldberg will probably be done after WM.



I mean has anyone actually listened to the podcast? It's in my queue but the reactions seem to mostly be from the transcript. Either way I mean it's just as feasible that he feels like he asked for too little for his current slate of appearances and is putting this out there to try to put the onus on VKM to meet his price. 

I mean i'm sure his training/dieting is different now as it's for wrestling as opposed to just general health but this dude was going on and on about how he trains everyday. He's been training MMA every day for like 12 years or some shit like that. 

Entire thing seems like it's a pro wrestler working everyone to get more money in the long run. I mean his entire comeback has been a Brock Lesnar work.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I just read the transcript.  And if that is how Goldberg really feels.  Then fine.  I just think he doesn't need to go public with those feelings a couple of days before Wrestlemania.  Especially if his contract is about to end and he is about to be free.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

Roman vs Taker will be the most boring match.

lots of rest spots all over the place. with Taker sitting back up only to lie down again 

Roman will also do his usual skipping the steel steps routine and do a drive by kick

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I think Roman has to do all his moves as gentle as possible on the Undertaker.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean has anyone actually listened to the podcast? It's in my queue but the reactions seem to mostly be from the transcript. Either way I mean it's just as feasible that he feels like he asked for too little for his current slate of appearances and is putting this out there to try to put the onus on VKM to meet his price.
> 
> I mean i'm sure his training/dieting is different now as it's for wrestling as opposed to just general health but this dude was going on and on about how he trains everyday. He's been training MMA every day for like 12 years or some shit like that.
> 
> Entire thing seems like it's a pro wrestler working everyone to get more money in the long run. I mean his entire comeback has been a Brock Lesnar work.


He did go on about how he works out everyday. Maybe he had to up it since coming back and now he regrets it? I do not know. I haven't heard the podcast.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2017)

The WM arena looks awesome!!!!!!!! 
But I feel like the show's bad quality will be proportional to the greatness of the stage

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 30, 2017)

"After 9 of the  hardest months of my life, I'm happy to announce I have been OFFICIALLY CLEARED to return to action. Effective Immediately!"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "After 9 of the  hardest months of my life, I'm happy to announce I have been OFFICIALLY CLEARED to return to action. Effective Immediately!"


Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2017)

So turns out Roman is best merch seller. Pretty sure now he will never turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So turns out Roman is best merch seller. Pretty sure now he will never turn.


He was never supposed to turn anyway


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2017)

pat pat said:


> He was never supposed to turn anyway


They seemed more ready to do it this year than other years.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

WWE is chickenshit.  They aren't willing to turn people that matter.  Meltzer was hyping the Raw after Mania.  But unless there is a big heel turn.  I don't see how it could deliver. (Angle will be back.  But that won't be enough to make a 3 hour show great.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 30, 2017)

Angle coming back gonna make my month fuck u mean

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So turns out Roman is best merch seller. Pretty sure now he will never turn.



Again Meltzer cites Googles data gathering tools to show that Undertaker/Roman has the most interest of all the matches. Ignores the fact the same data has had AJ comfortably outselling Roman every week from September 11 2016 to present. 



[S-A-F] said:


> He did go on about how he works out everyday. Maybe he had to up it since coming back and now he regrets it? I do not know. I haven't heard the podcast.



I doubt he's upping it too much if went from 310 or whatever to 260-280 before he had gotten back in the ring. People sometimes take these guys too literally. I mean Kenny Omega has worked fans, myself included, how many times to create fan interest in his inevitable WWE run. I mean generally if people think you don't want to do something but they want your services they're going to try to Ted DiBiase you into doing what they want. Goldberg loves his money it's why he had the favored nations clause in his WCW deal.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2017)

Wow did not know she had an eating disorder. Can only hope she's accepted her body and gotten over it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I think Alexa will retain.  I want them to borrow from AJ and Paige.  Alexa retains.  Asuka confronts her on Tuesday night after she cuts an arrogant promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Again Meltzer cites Googles data gathering tools to show that Undertaker/Roman has the most interest of all the matches. Ignores the fact the same data has had AJ comfortably outselling Roman every week from September 11 2016 to present.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he's upping it too much if went from 310 or whatever to 260-280 before he had gotten back in the ring. People sometimes take these guys too literally. I mean Kenny Omega has worked fans, myself included, how many times to create fan interest in his inevitable WWE run. I mean generally if people think you don't want to do something but they want your services they're going to try to Ted DiBiase you into doing what they want. Goldberg loves his money it's why he had the favored nations clause in his WCW deal.


Makes sense on the analytics your saying but even then the fact Romans so high probably will have the company have cold feet with Roman now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias you are usually game for this sort of thing.  Predict the card order.  How do you think these matches will be arranged?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2017)

pat pat said:


> He was never supposed to turn anyway



Something I find curious about this mode of thinking is that people will swear up and down AJ is moving to Raw but there's never been a real report on it or any indication the company would other than his Shane feud.

Roman has actually been tweening and borderline heeling but there's no way he'll ever go heel despite the way he's actually being presented.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Makes sense on the analytics your saying but even then the fact Romans so high probably will have the company have cold feet with Roman now.



He's not that high though, that's the point. Watch the show and look at the crowd. I mean the google analytics bear out what we see on the screen which is that AJ moves more merch.

If Roman doesn't go heel it has way less to do with merch sales than people are extrapolating from a story where big Dave did only half of his research. It's basically the epitome of being right for the wrong reasons.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Something I find curious about this mode of thinking is that people will swear up and down AJ is moving to Raw but there's never been a real report on it or any indication the company would other than his Shane feud.
> 
> Roman has actually been tweening and borderline heeling but there's no way he'll ever go heel despite the way he's actually being presented.
> 
> ...


Wwe thinks Roman is cena and he has to still be the righteous face. But actually nope, it won't work and he'll still get booed as fuck. And hhh's logic ( in the interview) is stupid too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you are usually game for this sort of thing.  Predict the card order.  How do you think these matches will be arranged?


Card order huh?
I'd wager
*
Pre-Show:*
Neville v. Aries
SD Women's Title Match
Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
*
Main-Show:*
RAW Women's Title Match
Ambrose v. Corbin
Shane v. AJ
RAW Tag Title Match
Rollins v. HHH
Jericho v. Owens
Undertaker v. Reigns
Mixed Tag Match
Bray v. Orton
Goldberg v. Lesnar

*Pre-Show Rationale:*
Aries-Neville opens up with a great match to get whoever is in the crowd awake and hyped. SD Women's match is a solid, lengthy affair that keeps the crowd going. Then the Battle Royal is pretty much the main attraction of the pre-show so it closes it off.

*Main-Show Rationale:*
Figured the two title matches would be last, with Oldberg v. Brock closing the show. Mixed Tag Match and RAW Tag Title Match are essentially the rest matches for the crowd. 3-Rest-3-Rest-2 Matches seems a good pace.
First third of main show opens up with the Women (Women opening up Mania, hurr durr Women's Revolution, etc... in all seriousness should get the crowd going). Ambrose-Corbin a solid match next before AJ-Shane closes off the first third in a big way.
Rest Tag Match.
Rollins-HHH gets crowd re-hyped for second third. KO-Owens keeps them going with a good match and story, then Taker-Reigns closes off this third of the show in a big way.
Rest Mixed Tag Match.
The Big Title Matches are on now. Bray/Orton will be the meat of the wrestling so they go first. As much as I hate it, Oldberg and Bork are two of the biggest draws, for both casuals and smarks, in WWE so they MUST close the show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

*Pre-Show:
*
Andre the Giant Memorial BR
Smackdown Women's Title
Cruiserweight Title

*Wrestlemania:
*
Mixed Tag Match
Raw Women's Tag Match
Ambrose/Corbin
Raw Tag Title Match
Shane/AJ
Rollins/HHH
Jericho/Owens
Orton/Bray
Reigns/Undertaker
Goldberg/Brock

Admittedly, I did swap some things around because I thought I had too many consecutive 
 Raw brand matches.  I think WWE should want to avoid making this feel like a Raw brand PPV.  Bad enough that they did that with the Rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

move Roman back to NxT no one will bat an eye


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

Reigns vs. Taker should be the first match. Taker needs to gtfo of the arena and go straight to the hospital afterwards. Roman needs all the time to rest also  to interfere in Rollins' match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Reigns vs. Taker should be the first match. Taker needs to gtfo of the arena and go straight to the hospital afterwards. Roman needs all the time to rest also  to interfere in Rollins' match


If Taker gets hurt i think he'll be dead before they reach the backstahebackstage with him, look at that fucking long ass ramp man!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

he doesn't have to run tho. he has all his druids to push his wheelchair for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I think Strowman should have been added to the Taker/Reigns match.  That way Undertaker could rest and take it easy while those two guys fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 30, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Wwe thinks Roman is cena and he has to still be the righteous face. But actually nope, it won't work and he'll still get booed as fuck. And hhh's logic ( in the interview) is stupid too



You think WWE would have Cena ostensibly call Taker a has been and make ego stroking proclamations of how it's his yard, his time, and how he was going to retire the most respected character in WWE's history? When they have Legends come in for Cena like they did with Edge years ago, that was them on amicable terms. HBK enters the Roman/Taker feud and Roman clearly disrespects HBK and again reiterates he's going to retire Undertaker.

So while it's quite evident they want him to be Cena's level and have that type of cross over appeal it's pretty clear they don't think he's Cena. The problem is more they want him to be Cena not realizing that Cena had to be himself and get over before they Titan'd the character into a wigger preacher marine renaissance man.

HHH's logic is polishing a turd type of stuff but if Roman ends up heeling on Taker this Sunday then HHH basically just worked you and everyone else whose harping on the interview. Which is what he does in these conference calls, he works the internet and spins shit. An example being him saying Nakamura had more to learn at NXT while Ellsworth is on the main roster and his only experience is the 50 some odd matches he had on the Texas indy scene.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

The RAW Women's Title Match.  I think Sasha Banks is going to win it.

Just a theory and an opinion.  But I think that the WWE owes her.  They owe her for her PPV record.  Quickly eliminated at Survivor Series.  Squashed by Nia at the Royal Rumble.  Inexplicably lost the Hell in a Cell match to Charlotte in Boston.  Tapped out with one second left at Roadblock in the Iron Man Match.

They owe her because of their poor storytelling.  They gave her an injury for her feud with Nia.  Everyone knows that Vince thinks she is injury prone.  And she has gone through some injuries.  So the WWE thinks it is a good idea to highlight these issues with a storyline??  That storyline was cruel.

And Sasha winning makes sense with the story they are telling.  Charlotte has been warning Bayley for weeks that she can't trust Sasha.  I guess Bayley could retain with her and Sasha being the last two?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

A couple of other thoughts.  I wonder if the Hardy brothers coming back affects the result of the Raw tag title match.

And I could see Shane winning by going heel.  A guy he brought in comes out and destroys AJ.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You think WWE would have Cena ostensibly call Taker a has been and make ego stroking proclamations of how it's his yard, his time, and how he was going to retire the most respected character in WWE's history? When they have Legends come in for Cena like they did with Edge years ago, that was them on amicable terms. HBK enters the Roman/Taker feud and Roman clearly disrespects HBK and again reiterates he's going to retire Undertaker.



Did he disrespect Shawn? From what I hear he just told him to step off and that he knew what he was doing. I see what you mean though. Hell, one of the main reasons he came in at 30 for the RR was so that the crowd wouldn't crucify Orton by having him play the part of the lesser of two evils, so there's that as well.

I'd love to have been worked by Trips. Not really sure what the point is (unlike with the Naka thing), but if it means that they haven't completely submitted to being wishy-washy with their characters yet, then put me in an AE shirt and call me Mark.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2017)

DOes WWE actually listen to their fans? Maybe

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I doubt it.  But maybe they will see the light?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 30, 2017)

I know the hashtag trended Number four worldwide yesterday and the day b4.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You think WWE would have Cena ostensibly call Taker a has been and make ego stroking proclamations of how it's his yard, his time, and how he was going to retire the most respected character in WWE's history? When they have Legends come in for Cena like they did with Edge years ago, that was them on amicable terms. HBK enters the Roman/Taker feud and Roman clearly disrespects HBK and again reiterates he's going to retire Undertaker.
> 
> So while it's quite evident they want him to be Cena's level and have that type of cross over appeal it's pretty clear they don't think he's Cena. The problem is more they want him to be Cena not realizing that Cena had to be himself and get over before they Titan'd the character into a wigger preacher marine renaissance man.
> 
> HHH's logic is polishing a turd type of stuff but if Roman ends up heeling on Taker this Sunday then HHH basically just worked you and everyone else whose harping on the interview. Which is what he does in these conference calls, he works the internet and spins shit. An example being him saying Nakamura had more to learn at NXT while Ellsworth is on the main roster and his only experience is the 50 some odd matches he had on the Texas indy scene.



i will go to the ring and shoot Cena or Reigns in the head if they ever disrepect HBK or Taker. those 2 jackasses don't know shit about Taker and HBK.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Roman has been really heelish lately.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So turns out Roman is best merch seller. Pretty sure now he will never turn.



Only reason is because he has like 5 different shirts out at a time and gets a new design like every few months.

Where as majority of the roster get one shirt a year if that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

Roman is neither a heel nor a face. He's just there like a clueless person doing his job. His matches are also repetitive tbh. It's the same damn thing every week. He spams superman punches then his first attempt to do a samoan drop will get countered then gets it on the 2nd try, he goes for another superman punch but gets dodged, he clotheslines the enemy out of the ring and do a suicide dive. Roman then will shove the opponent's head to the post and gets into position for his drive by kick but gets countered and he gets whipped by the opponent towards the steel steps but Roman no sells it and skips through the steps and nails a superman punch then the drive by kick. Roman will now roll the opponent back to the ring and does his wolf haul taunt and misses with his spear attempt. Roman gets his assed kick for a few seconds and lets himself get irish whipped to ropes, then dodges a clothesline and hits the spear. Pin. 1. 2. 3.

SUPER FUCKING PREDICTABLE. this is the choreography of Roman's entire matches in his career. I may miss a couple of moves like his sitdown powerbomb and school boy powerbomb but he only does it against vanilla midgets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Only reason is because he has like 5 different shirts out at a time and gets a new design like every few months.
> 
> Where as majority of the roster get one shirt a year if that.


Hes basically the new Cena


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2017)

Fans complain that the throwaway woman's match is moved to the preshow and not Aries/Neville?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2017)

Understandable. Nobody really cares about the Cruiserweights. Plus muhRevolution.

Honestly, if it were up to me... both would be on the main show. BUUUT, if I had to choose which to bump on the pre-show, the SD Women's champ match would take precedence over the CWC. Sorry, A-dubz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2017)

Nah, Romans matches are good, probably only AJ styles had as many good matches as Roman did last year. Thing is everyone likes to credit someone else for his matches, which is silly considering the consistent quality of them. No disrespect to the others, but as far as in ring talent is concerned, this has to be one of the best rosters they ever had and Roman can hang. There is more to a match then being a indy darling.

What Roman needs is better booking, the smiling baby face didn't work for Rock, even Cena wasn't just a boring smiling baby face. Reigns needs a personality for him to truly connect with fans, which is something Vince forgot to do when pushing him to the top. They seem to be rectifying that mistake, he doesn't have to be a heel, but give the mans character a bit of soul.

Triple H is correct about that interview, no matter what people want to accept, Roman is the most over full time employee, just not in the way wwe wants him. I've said it before, but Rollins was giving one hell of a promo, putting a lot of heart in and the crowed was just dead, but as soon as he mentioned Roman the crowed woke up to a flurry of boo's. That is the power of being over.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2017)

They need to choose someone else as company face though. Perhaps they just need to give up on that entirely...? This generation is unlikely to have one. AJ is almost 40 years old, he can't be the big face for long.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 30, 2017)

For comparison sake, look at Batista. He was in a similar position to Reigns as being the enforcer of Evolution, the guys stage fright was so bad that he had to wear sunglasses when ever he would cut a promo in the ring so no one could see how scared he was. Yet he ended up becoming one of the biggest names of Wrestling in the past 15 years, he simply had the better booking and his character wasn't as dull and flats as Reigns is.



Seto Kaiba said:


> They need to choose someone else as company face though. Perhaps they just need to give up on that entirely...? This generation is unlikely to have one. AJ is almost 40 years old, he can't be the big face for long.



Bray probably has the biggest potential to be the biggest face, depending on how they handle his feud with Randy and how to evolve his character. It helps that he is barely 30.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Welp I don't care about some multi-woman match, Aries/Neville deserves more time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp I don't care about some multi-woman match, Aries/Neville deserves more time.


That's fair.

Part of the reason to gripe though is that the WWE constantly crows about the women's revolution.  They are being hypocritical.

Another reason I don't like it.  I was at the Royal Rumble.  The Smackdown women got the shaft at that event too.  Their match was on the pre-show.  Seriously, none of the crowd was there yet!  They can't be on the pre-show every time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah, the women's match officially was moved back onto the main card.  Good job Gibbs.  You contributed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So turns out Roman is best merch seller. Pretty sure now he will never turn.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2017)

Since Elias Samson is moving to main roster, do you think he will sink? or swim?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Since Elias Samson is moving to main roster, do you think he will sink? or swim?


Poor bastard doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

I never bought a shirt nxt related but someone told me naka new shirts don't have the nxt logos on em


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Since Elias Samson is moving to main roster, do you think he will sink? or swim?


Depends on what u define by sink or swim. 

Could be used properly on sd that can float around the ic title.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Rumors circulating that Roman will be main eventing Mania for the third time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you are usually game for this sort of thing.  Predict the card order.  How do you think these matches will be arranged?





Lord Trollbias said:


> Card order huh?
> I'd wager
> *
> Pre-Show:*
> ...





Rukia said:


> *Pre-Show:
> *
> Andre the Giant Memorial BR
> Smackdown Women's Title
> ...



Yup yup.

-----

*To everyone, just make sure you tag me when you post your predictions. I'll be busy as shit juggling work and sleep to be able to watch Mania week. So I wont be able to read through the whole thread. *


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

JR, Rey, Konnan, Cryme Tyme, New Day, Hero, Samoa Joe, Enzo, Mandy Rose, Liv Morgan, Torrie Wilson, Victoria, Kelly Kelly, Chris Jericho, Eric Bischoff, Mark Henry, Usos, Adam Cole, Eddie Edwards, Moose, Apollo Crews, Ricochet, Ospreay John Morrison, Taya, Melina, Cedric Alexander, Dave meltzer.

All at walemania last night. Powerful


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

why would someone pay premium dollar only to see Roman do the same routine?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

some of you guys are confusing the term being 'over' from 'hated'


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Watch AJ get the biggest pop of the night.  Considered a heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Kinda looking forward to the HOF tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kinda looking forward to the HOF tonight.


I agree man.  5 PM PT?  I'm in.  Going to stop by Chipotle pick up some dinner after work and tune into the WWE network.

I actually am thinking I should go to the ceremony the year Jericho gets inducted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Watch AJ get the biggest pop of the night.  Considered a heel.



Shane will steal his spotlight by diving from off the highest point of the roller coaster


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Watch AJ get the biggest pop of the night.  Considered a heel.



He is a heel though. I don't get what's so hard to understand about the fact that everyone knows wrestling is fake and the crowd has been told repeatedly he's the best wrestler in the company in terms of ability. 

If you knew anything about wrestling except the highlights of bygone eras which were probably on in the background as a kid given your age, you'd realize that most of the best workers in the world who work heel do not get booed without cheap heat on account of their work rate.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

When did I say he wasn't a heel?  I have heard you make this argument before.  And I totally agree with you.

My observation is that you have a really popular guy.  One of your biggest stars.  And he's going to wrestle in the middle of your biggest show against a non-wrestler with the worst punches ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

there should have been a Roller Coaster match added into the card 

Fat Wyatt vs. Orton is the perfect fit for that kind of gimmick match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Yup yup.
> 
> -----
> 
> *To everyone, just make sure you tag me when you post your predictions. I'll be busy as shit juggling work and sleep to be able to watch Mania week. So I wont be able to read through the whole thread. *


@Khris 

Okay.  Wrestlemania predictions:

Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
Cruiserweight Title Match: Austin Aries
Raw Tag team Title Match: Enzo and Cass
Raw Women's Title Match: Bayley
Smackdown Women's Title Match: Naomi
IC Title Match: Baron Corbin
US Title Match: Kevin Owens
AJ/Shane:  AJ Styles
Seth/HHH: Seth Rollins
SD Mixed Tag Match:  John Cena/Nikki Bella
WWE Title Match: Randy Orton
Universal Title Match: Brock Lesnar
UT/RR: Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I want Wyatt to win.  But I don't see who he feuds with if he is still the champ.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

@Khris 

predictions:


Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
Cruiserweight Title Match: Austin Aries
Raw Tag team Title Match: Enzo & Cass
Raw Women's Title Match: Nia Jax
Smackdown Women's Title Match: Mickie James
IC Title Match: Baron Corbin
US Title Match: Kevin Owens
AJ/Shane: AJ Styles
Seth/HHH: Triple H
SD Mixed Tag Match: The Miz/Maryse
WWE Title Match: Randy Orton
Universal Title Match: Brock Lesnar
UT/RR: Undertaker


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

i'm not sure if the championship belt would fit Nia Jax

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Nia winning would shock me.  And to be honest.  It would be a pretty desperate move by the WWE.  "We can't get this girl over, let's put the belt on her and see if that helps."





Jake CENA said:


> @Khris
> 
> predictions:
> 
> ...


Your results would make me smile.  Hopefully you are right about some of these.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I was calling Sasha to win yesterday.  But you know what changed?  I looked at the schedule.  And I see that Bayley can lose the belt in front of her hometown at the next PPV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

The Rock posted a pic of him and Nia and said #futurechamp.

Nia pulled some strings to win a championship 

but it won't be for too long. Charlotte needs that 16 time championship thing going on.

Enzo & Cass is winning because of politics but those 2 doesn't deserve the title tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

I see Sasha turning heel mid match and she will brawl with Bayley outside the ring. This will make Charlotte smile and once she turns around, Nia will samoan drop her and drop her fat legs on Charlotte's face 

i wish i was at the arena. i will be cheering "YOU FAT FUCK!" over and over again during Fat Wyatt's, Fat Owens and Nia Jax's matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The Rock posted a pic of him and Nia and said #futurechamp.
> 
> Nia pulled some strings to win a championship
> 
> ...


Enzo is just bad.  And every match with him in it tells the same story.  He gets his ass kicked by all of his opponents and finally makes a miraculous Tag to Cass.  Cass dominates, Enzo recovers enough to do some sort of high risk maneuver to remove one opponent.  And Cass hits a big move and ends the match.

He handcuffs the match too much.  He shouldn't be a champion.  Especially with Cesaro and Sheamus as one of the teams.  Cesaro and Sheamus are just better than enzo and Cass.  Cass isn't even as good as either of these guys.  It's bullshit.  I'm sorry.  In no Universe does it make sense for them to win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo is just bad.  And every match with him in it tells the same story.  He gets his ass kicked by all of his opponents and finally makes a miraculous Tag to Cass.  Cass dominates, Enzo recovers enough to do some sort of high risk maneuver to remove one opponent.  And Cass hits a big move and ends the match.
> 
> He handcuffs the match too much.  He shouldn't be a champion.  Especially with Cesaro and Sheamus as one of the teams.  Cesaro and Sheamus are just better than enzo and Cass.  Cass isn't even as good as either of these guys.  It's bullshit.  I'm sorry.  In no Universe does it make sense for them to win.



i thought i'm the only who noticed this. it's the same match choreography every week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Enjoy the Miz before Cena kills him for good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

The Miz is the greatest performer in the roster. He never got injured even after taking all of those crazy bumps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Team roman reigns tbh


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I think Roman should beat UT.  And then come out and beat the hell out of Brock after he wins the Universal Title.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Anyway. What top 3 matches are everyone truly excited about for this Sunday?


Shane/AJ, Jericho/Owens, Miz/Cena.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Roman/Taker Styles/Shane Rollins/HHH


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

2K17 two man power trip WAD and God Movement

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Anyway. What top 3 matches are everyone truly excited about for this Sunday?



1. Randy/Wyatt
2. Neville/Aries
3. Brock/Berg*
*Not because I think it'll be any good, but because I'm LEGIT curious as to how the fuck that match is gonna go. Will it be on last? Is it gonna be another squash, but this time on Berg? Has Berg almost breaking his hip everytime he takes a step been a work this whole time and he'll actually wrestle for a bit?

It's such a big match with such miniscule potential, but Bork is clearly winning and it's one of the main events, so how in the world will they handle it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Gonna buy the WWE network since my computer having issues.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose try to enjoy the weekend dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

@God Movement being honest dude.  I don't see how anyone could be excited about HHH/Rollins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

heard rollins is sick


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2017)

@Khris

Andre The Giant Battle Royal - *Mojo Rowley*
Neville/*Aries*
SD Women's Title - *Naomi*
Raw Tag Ladder Match - *Enzo & Cass*
Ambrose/*Corbin*
Jericho/*Owens*
Raw Women's Title - *Sasha
Team Cena*/Team Mizarian
Shane/*AJ*
HHH/*Rollins*
Randy/*Wyatt*
Taker/*Reigns
Lesnar*/Goldberg


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

I've listened. It was a great listen. Brock v Roman was actually a half-shoot. Roman really socked him in his mouth for real. Brock dislocated one of Roman's ribs. And Brock was slapping him for real. Guess that's why it had the aura it did.



Shirker said:


> 1. Randy/Wyatt
> 2. Neville/Aries
> 3. Brock/Berg*
> *Not because I think it'll be any good, but because I'm LEGIT curious as to how the fuck that match is gonna go. Will it be on last? Is it gonna be another squash, but this time on Berg? Has Berg almost breaking his hip everytime he takes a step been a work this whole time and he'll actually wrestle for a bit?
> ...



I'm interested in Randy v Wyatt, if only because I want to see if Bray's arm is raised at the end of the match. They had a match not too long ago and it wasn't very good, so I can't say I'm excited for the match itself.

Neville and Aries should be great. But the fact that it's on the pre-show takes some fun out of it for me for some reason.

I find it hard to be excited for that and I LOVE Goldberg. It's just so obvious Brock is winning that I can't say I'll be too invested. If the crowd is hot my opinion may change though.



Rukia said:


> @God Movement being honest dude.  I don't see how anyone could be excited about HHH/Rollins.



I'm hoping it's really violent and fast-paced. So I'm a little excited to see how brutal it is.



WhatADrag said:


> heard rollins is sick



He has a cold. Nothing too serious, he just needs to rest up and take his vitamins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Shirker said:


> @Khris
> 
> Andre The Giant Battle Royal - *Mojo Rowley*
> Neville/*Aries*
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Sweet I get Mania free . Kek


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree man.  5 PM PT?  I'm in.  Going to stop by Chipotle pick up some dinner after work and tune into the WWE network.
> 
> I actually am thinking I should go to the ceremony the year Jericho gets inducted.


I forget when it starts. It starts that early?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Pretty sure.  Keep in mind, that's 8 PM in Florida.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Cant wait for Hall of fame.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Play the wrap it up music on Beth Phoenix if her speech lasts more than 5 minutes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

carpet show in 30


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

The sign up deal is too good right now.  I think you should feel obligated to buy a shirt or something.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Play the wrap it up music on Beth Phoenix if her speech lasts more than 5 minutes.


lol poor beth deserves some love.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

She's just not the headliner is all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Y u censor ECW, WWE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Wait Dawn Marie was in ECW?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Okay, so far I got @Rukia @Jake CENA @Shirker and @Dean Ambrose for the contest.



God Movement said:


> Can we briefly talk about how good my girl Kelly is looking nowadays?



Kelly always looked good. Thirsted hard for her back in the day. Didn't even care how bad she was in the ring. And really, she was getting better during her mega push.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ditto.



Just know that I'll be giving the prize to Shirker if those results turn out to be right. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Dawn Marie was in ECW?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Rusev handsome af


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Network is slow as fuck.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Damn Sharmel  

Alexa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Okay, so far I got @Rukia @Jake CENA @Shirker and @Dean Ambrose for the contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fine. i hate NF contests cause I never win .  


Hey I didnt have cable back then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Yo Saxton... fuck yo' shitty sideburns dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey I didnt have cable back then



Coked up Dawn >>>>>>>>

edit: Foley's "suit"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Coked up Dawn >>>>>>>>
> 
> edit: Foley's "suit"


She was fine as hell. 



Also Mick must have watched too much Suicide squad.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> *To everyone, just make sure you tag me when you post your predictions. I'll be busy as shit juggling work and sleep to be able to watch Mania week. So I wont be able to read through the whole thread. *



@Khris 

Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
Cruiserweight Title Match: Neville
Raw Tag team Title Match: Enzo and Cass
Raw Women's Title Match: Sasha
Smackdown Women's Title Match: Naomi
IC Title Match: Baron Corbin
US Title Match: Kevin Owens
AJ/Shane: AJ Styles
Seth/HHH: Seth Rollins
SD Mixed Tag Match: Miz/Maryse
WWE Title Match: Bray
Universal Title Match: Brock Lesnar
UT/RR: Roman Reigns (With Heel turn)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Kelly kelly need this dick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Yooooo, Corbin's chick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Sting


----------



## teddy (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Yooooo, Corbin's chick


I need screencaps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

teddy said:


> I need screencaps



check reddit I guess.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Everyone looking sharp


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

THOSE FUCKING TRASH RINGWORM SIDE BURNS SAXTON ROCKING ANNOYING ME

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Loving Aries gf


----------



## teddy (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> check reddit I guess.


Yep found a pic


why does my boy look like a pimp tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Eve looking mighty fine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Fucking Ambrose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Ambrose sucks. I ship Renee and Bryan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Ambrose sucks. I ship Renee and Bryan.


Hey Titty master just trying to enjoy the buffet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Samoa Joe looking sharp!


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Yooooo, Corbin's chick



Corbin bitch kinda bad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey Titty master just trying to enjoy the buffet.





God Movement said:


> Corbin bitch kinda bad



Should probably get powers here so I could delete shit posts like this. smh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Mojo Rawley didn't deserve the invite.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

The Big Dog


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Should probably get powers here so I could delete shit posts like this. smh.



I mean it positively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Good, glad we got a random AJ Styles chant.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Watching the red carpet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Can't blame Godfather for forgetting to mention his wife.



God Movement said:


> I mean it positively.



Dude, I'm so old.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

@Khris Or you could get me some mod powers in this section


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Should probably get powers here so I could delete shit posts like this. smh.


.         Says the guy who ships people.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Why is Big Cass with Carmella? She's dating Ellsworth! I'm extremely annoyed right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Khris Or you could get me some mod powers in this section



And risk getting demodded?  



Dean Ambrose said:


> .         Says the guy who ships people.



I ship you and @WhatADrag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Renee was smart to go with long hair again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Orton stay being sexier than his girls


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> And risk getting demodded?
> 
> 
> 
> I ship you and @WhatADrag


Smh  you direct your anger at me just cause Goldberg is in main event


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Bayley is smoking!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm even excited about Bischoff.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Is Stone Cold in the WWE HoF?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm even excited about Bischoff.


Why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Is Stone Cold in the WWE HoF?


Yeah he was inducted in 07


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

CM Punk is going in someday.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why?


Nostalgia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Geezus Eric looks the same

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Bischoff is the man!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

I wanna plow everyone's broad.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Liked the Bischoff pop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

The goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP is amazing


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Handsome family.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

not going to watch WM i will just read your reactions here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

He really does


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2017)

@Khris 

if my prediction wins, God Movement and WAD should wear a John Cena avatar for a month

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Hayes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP shutout to DB


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

PEOPLE POWER

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow.  John Laurenitis?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP is such a good story teller.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hemme is there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Nash looks mad


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

This fire

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Hulkster namedrop. lol


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Hogan mentioned . VInce is dying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Kimberly Page shoutout


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Man DDP is such a nice dude. Really gives props.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

DDP should have won that match against Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I wouldn't want to go next.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

These are some long speeches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

One of the best HoF speeches. That was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Fucking hell


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Rock and Roll Express baby.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

WWE should have avoided doing that


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Lmao. Damn Big Dog. Keep your chin up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Shawn's eyes are getting worse. I kinda feel for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Cornette time. This gone be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Lmao. Damn Big Dog. Keep your chin up.


Replaying it and he looks visibly hurt.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Remind me why we are so intrigued about Cornette having a live mic?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2017)

Damn thought the hall of Fame started at 2am my time and missed most of it D:  (Was waiting for the start by listening to the Jericho-Roman podcast which was very good imo.  You can all shun me now)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Remind me why we are so intrigued about Cornette having a live mic?


Cause he tends to say Raw stuff although Vince probably warned him not to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

He said "sport".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The Big Dog is unphased


I hope so. That shit is hurtful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Fucking cornette


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Someone gonna get an asswhopping.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Creative already made the decision to put Sami under.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Look at Sami
> 
> 
> 
> He's going to get buried


He is buried what chu talking about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Wrap it up Cornette.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow Rock n Rollers have charisma . Need to check out their stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Roman's presence pretty much ruins everything

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Never knew how influential Dusty Rhodes was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Roman's presence pretty much ruins everything


They need to stop showing him. This is the HALL OF FAMERS night.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Never knew how influential Dusty Rhodes was.


It makes WWE look bad for driving Cody away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Another excellent speech. This night lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Dat ending was full of feelz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

The wrestlers were dying during that speech


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Ziggler is fucking Dana Brooke!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Ziggler banging Dana?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Ziggler has been dating Dana for a while now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

I thought Strowman was tappin Dana?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

2017.  What a class.  The bar has been set very high.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

What happened to the brother?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What happened to the brother?



Motorcycle accident.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Rick's son is huge.  I wouldn't want to piss that guy off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

About the Ember Moon/Asuka match.  Who will the crowd support in that match?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Motorcycle accident.


Damn...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Natalya over asf.


----------



## teddy (Mar 31, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Look at Sami
> 
> 
> 
> He's going to get buried


 



*Spoiler*: __ 



for real tho, what happened with roman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

oh shit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> oh shit


Night is lit.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm hearing Roman vs Rick Rude Jr. is the plan for Mania 35 to unify the Universal and WWE Titles.

Can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Beth a brazzers or naughty america chick tbh


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Beth is still goddamn beautiful. Edge you lucky man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

You can forecast Mania main events for Roman all the way to Wrestlemania 40 tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Damn a Beth vs Nia match would have been neat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh shit Beth almost went to Suplex City .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Damn Val Venis even got mentioned.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm enjoying this speech

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Is it me, or does Beth Phoenix look a lot like Phoenix Marie?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this speech


I agree.  This is a really good speech. Beth came prepared.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Dat EC Dub chant


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Kelly Kelly looks great.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Vickie got a nice pop.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Beth forgot Mickie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Not true.  Beth has an entire paragraph for Mickie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

All these divas that really didnt do much.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Dana Brooke was lucky to get mentioned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Carano has been doing this job forever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh shit now she is going to suplex city


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this speech


That is how you do a Hall of Fame speech properly.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

lol CHimel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

This went really out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2017)

Goat


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

well done Beth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

That was a fun speech.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Enjoying this ceremony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Oldberg getting boos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Goldberg getting booed?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I swear AJ is flirting with Becky Lynch right in front of his wife.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Oldberg getting boos


But his kid and wife are there. That's heartless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Ooooh shit Enzo got owned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

that was a good bury

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Mrs. Warrior got them burns tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

This is kinds long and repetitive.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ooooh shit Enzo got owned


What happened?  I missed it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

HHH is supposed to be a heel!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  I missed it.


Mrs Warrior called Enzo a jester


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

That sounds right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  I missed it.



She called him a jester and can only talk, but at least backs it up with a giant.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> She called him a jester and can only talk, but at least backs it up with a giant.


Did they show him in the crowd?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did they show him in the crowd?



Yes. He acted like a dumbass as usual.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

And that had to rock Soultaker.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Guys.  I totally forgot about Teddy Long for a second there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

You can't see Miz!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Love how he's relating to crowd. Good luck to his foundation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Tag team matches for the crowd playa.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

this is a roast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

Question is will the crowd have to go one on one with Da Undahtaka?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Teddy chill on that sweating brother


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Make Teddy Long the RAW General Manager.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

Teddy is a meme of himself


----------



## God Movement (Mar 31, 2017)

Teddy's speech was so good. I'm lowkey livid Beth went on for as long as she did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

God bless Teddy for that ending.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

I saw Benoit. From that cage match with Angle.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Please let Miz win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Miz chants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Miz chants


Miz has to win on Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2017)

Oldberg left his seat. Probably couldn't sit down for 4 hours straight.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2017)

The love is real


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2017)

I love Kurt's theme too much


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Khris said:


> Oldberg left his seat. Probably couldn't sit down for 4 hours straight.


Goldberg probably went to the toilet 5-6 times during the ceremony.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Good crowd.  A lot of them flew out specifically for Kurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Goldberg was legit pissed because these geek fans booed him for Vince's booking decisions



Sunday gon' be fun.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sunday gon' be fun.



SMH!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Not even sure Berg-chan can walk down that long as dick ramp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shame how cancerous Roman has become. He ruined Goldberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Well the Hall of Fame ceremony isn't for casuals.  It's a tough crowd for guys like Cena, Reigns, and Goldberg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Jim Ross is back in WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well the Hall of Fame ceremony isn't for casuals.  It's a tough crowd for guys like Cena, Reigns, and Goldberg.


Wrestlemania and Raw and SD wont be easy either upcoming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Huge guys.  10 hours away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestlemania and Raw and SD wont be easy either upcoming.


Cena wont be back for a while so if anything Smackdown will.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey if it isn't Angle.  I don't mind seeing either Bischoff or Long as Mick's replacement.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Huge guys.  10 hours away.


I'm going to buy tickets.  I wish it wasn't 4th of July weekend.  But that's okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Wait NJPW coming to US?!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait NJPW coming to US?!


Yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yes.


My bad its just that its shocking to me even though you posted it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm surprised it took them this long to be honest.  They sell a ton of merchandise here.  Now they have a decent amount of subscribers.  Tons of Americans watched Wrestle Kingdom.  This seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2017)

The wrestlers from Japan will likely have no idea what the crowd is chanting XD

I hope they use the streamers though...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Fuck this NWO PPV is cringy


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised it took them this long to be honest.  They sell a ton of merchandise here.  Now they have a decent amount of subscribers.  Tons of Americans watched Wrestle Kingdom.  This seems like a no brainer to me.



It's got more to do with how insular Japanese wrestling is and how this is a renaissance period. It might seem like a no brainer to you being new to the scene but it's actually more nuanced than that. 

This version of New Japan owned by Takaaki Kidani is only 5 years old. Kidani's business model has taken time to move internationally but it's in a position to do so at a small loss because he's got a domestic product that's growing strong. They just got a better TV deal in the past week or so. The biggest reason he's pushing now is because he feels like WWE is making moves against him.



Palm Siberia said:


> The wrestlers from Japan will likely have no idea what the crowd is chanting XD
> 
> I hope they use the streamers though...



Japanese crowds emulate American crowds quite a bit. They do the whole this is awesome schtick amongst other things. The New Japan guys have performed for english crowds quite a bit because of the ROH deal. Tanahashi is kind of famously not as over in the States as he is in Japan. Some of them like Shibata and Ishii have also performed for an English super indy called RevPro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

@Khris 
Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
Cruiserweight Title Match: Austin Aries
Raw Tag Team Title Match: Enzo and Cass
Raw Women's Title Match: Bayley
Smackdown Women's Title Match: Naomi
IC Title Match: Baron Corbin
US Title Match: Kevin Owens
AJ/Shane: AJ Styles
Seth/HHH: Seth Rollins
SD Mixed Tag Match: John Cena/Nikki Bella
WWE Title Match: Bray Wyatt
Universal Title Match: Brock Lesnar
UT/RR: Roman Reigns

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2017)

cutest couple in the game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Christ in Heaven, Taker's entrance is going to take a whole hour with that set.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

That "let's go Miz" chant was really loud when Cena got on the microphone tonight.  Cena had to be legit pissed off about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh god, he looks homeless and psychotic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Goldberg was definitely pissed off that the crowd booed him tonight.  He had bad body language all evening.  Didn't really want to be there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2017)

What happens if Miz defeats Cena? Will Miz turn into Cena's ultimate opponent? The one person he can't beat at WM?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2017)

> Japanese crowds emulate American crowds quite a bit. They do the whole this is awesome schtick amongst other things. The New Japan guys have performed for english crowds quite a bit because of the ROH deal. Tanahashi is kind of famously not as over in the States as he is in Japan. Some of them like Shibata and Ishii have also performed for an English super indy called RevPro.



no this is not true at all. i watch an episode last week and this new comer american guy talked trash about njpw and japanese culture. the crowd were all giving their applause and cheers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

teddy said:


> cutest couple in the game


Y u lying? Its obviously Cena and Nikki .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Good day . My hero academia today, NXT takeover , and ge5ing Horizon Dawn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh god, he looks homeless and psychotic.



I noticed someone WWE stars were watching him as if he was crazy. Nash and someone else. I don't think he's all together. Didn't feel like the same Kurt when he was giving the speech honestly. I'm glad that he's finally back though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought my njpw tickets.  I think a lot of people jumped on and immediately bought tickets.  Because I'm not sure my seats are that great. Oh well.  I'm glad I have guaranteed seats.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I noticed someone WWE stars were watching him as if he was crazy. Nash and someone else. I don't think he's all together. Didn't feel like the same Kurt when he was giving the speech honestly. I'm glad that he's finally back though.



Nash had the condescending look throughout the whole night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nash had the condescending look throughout the whole night.



He probably thinks the concept is becoming bullshit. Idk.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

The Clique in general had bad body language all night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Trips probably promised Nash 3-4 more inductions in the future.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2017)

I wonder how HHH feels about the inductees. Personally, I thought it was a great list. Awesome to see Jim there too..

lol @ Eric teasing the possibility of becoming RAW GM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm really excited about the day Jericho gets inducted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2017)

lol  .

They probably will go with a new face after the network made a fuss about ratings last year.

Haha Jericho's induction will probably be crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Most of the inductees thanked Jericho last night.  And he has paid for so many surgeries and helped so many wrestlers over the years.  To me he is definitely going to be one of the biggest celebration inductions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Y u lying? Its obviously Cena and Nikki .



yeah my bad. i'm tripping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Wrestlemania Predictions.  I have already made my predictions, but I want to include a *Should Win* field to my predictions.

Andre the Giant Memorial
Will Win - Strowman
Should Win - Strowman

Cruiserweight Title Match
Will Win - Austin Aries
Should Win - Austin Aries

Smackdown Women's Title Match
Will Win - Naomi
Should Win - Alexa Bliss

Raw Tag Team Title Match
Will Win - Enzo and Cass
Should Win - The Club

Miz/Maryse vs. Cena/Nikki
Will Win - Cena/Nikki
Should Win - Miz/Maryse

Intercontinental Title Match
Will Win - Baron Corbin
Should Win - Baron Corbin

Raw Women's Title Match
Will Win - Bayley
Should Win - Sasha Banks

AJ Styles vs. Shane McMahon
Will Win - AJ Styles
Should Win - AJ Styles

Seth Rollins vs. HHH
Will Win - Seth Rollins
Should Win - Seth Rollins

US Title Match
Will Win - Kevin Owens
Should Win - Chris Jericho

Universal Title Match
Will Win - Brock Lesnar
Should Win - Brock Lesnar

WWE Title Match
Will Win - Randy Orton
Should Win - Bray Wyatt

Undertaker vs. Roman Reigns
Will Win - Roman Reigns
Should Win - Roman Reigns


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ditto.



That so?
I'm surprised you also think Mojo's gonna take the Battle Royal. The common consensus in a lot of places seems to be Braun for some reason. Probably because of the clairvoyant betting that always happens this time of year.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That so?
> I'm surprised you also think Mojo's gonna take the Battle Royal. The common consensus in a lot of places seems to be Braun for some reason. Probably because of the clairvoyant betting that always happens this time of year.


I have seen a couple of people choose Sami.

Mojo?  You guys are crazy.  Mojo won't be around in 2018.  The guy is terrible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> no this is not true at all. i watch an episode last week and this new comer american guy talked trash about njpw and japanese culture. the crowd were all giving their applause and cheers




@13:50 and from there on they even do a holy shit chant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2017)

Who feels like mania is gonna be shit? 
I mean the card is OK, the arena is great, but I have a bad feeling.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 1, 2017)

Apparently JR is rumored to call Takers last match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have seen a couple of people choose Sami.
> 
> Mojo?  You guys are crazy.  Mojo won't be around in 2018.  The guy is terrible.



Sami I can see. They clearly seem to be prepping him for something, finally.

And, yeah, Mojo's pretty bad, but he sports entertains the hell out of me. Although, that's irrelevant. The reason I picked him is because he's been getting this weird low-key push for the past couple months. Though his chances might be a little lower than Sami's since he has a feud and Sami doesn't. I always go wild card on these things though, so fuck it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Who feels like mania is gonna be shit?



Probably worse than last year if we're being honest



Xiammes said:


> Apparently JR is rumored to call Takers last match.



Actually saw he was confirmed for Lesnar/Goldberg. The Taker stuff seems to be based on him calling the HHH HiaC match and seems more like an educated guess.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably worse than last year if we're being honest


I still have hope


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

pat pat said:


> I still have hope



My thing is that I don't think a lot of matches have better than 3.5 star ceilings whether it's due to time limitations or dudes not being healthy. And I'd be down for Goldberg/Lesnar to be a Hogan/Warrior type spectacle, it doesn't have to be this amazing work rate matches but I think these stories are weak for the most part. 

I think Shane/AJ will be better than most people think and probably MotN. Shane can probably still bust out a cruiserweight move or two and is saving it for the match. That's my theory atleast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> My thing is that I don't think a lot of matches have better than 3.5 star ceilings whether it's due to time limitations or dudes not being healthy. And I'd be down for Goldberg/Lesnar to be a Hogan/Warrior type spectacle, it doesn't have to be this amazing work rate matches but I think these stories are weak for the most part.
> 
> I think Shane/AJ will be better than most people think and probably MotN. Shane can probably still bust out a cruiserweight move or two and is saving it for the match. That's my theory atleast.


Yeah if Shane can still do few cruiserweight things , then the match could be good. Aj will take care of the rest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Summer Women's Tournament is official.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I really don't want Asuka to lose tonight guys.  I'm not going to be receptive to that at all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I really don't want Asuka to lose tonight guys.  I'm not going to be receptive to that at all.


If Asuka loses tonight she should be inserted in the SD Women's Match, it becomes a Seven-Pack Challenge and she wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not opposed to Taker/Roman but i'm opposed to the idea Taker losing to Roman means Taker can't wrestle Cena after taking another year off and fully recovering from surgery. Meltzer is pretty much outright saying it's going on last and he isn't sure how they'll play the reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm okay with holding her out until Tuesday.

I do think though that we need to pay attention to the results tonight.  Definitely some clues about call ups.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh wow so this seems like it'll be a thing.

And Cody is in the G1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Cody should have been at the hall of fame last night.  Lots of people honored Dusty.  It would have been nice for him to represent his father.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm okay with holding her out until Tuesday.



Same. I mean, I guess it doesn't matter either way, but when Asuka eventually shows up, I'd like for it to not be handled clumsily.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That so?
> I'm surprised you also think Mojo's gonna take the Battle Royal. The common consensus in a lot of places seems to be Braun for some reason. Probably because of the clairvoyant betting that always happens this time of year.


Thing is I think hes had a down low push that him winning wouldnt be out of the realm of possibility. Plus heels gonna win most of Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Just got Horizon delivered right now. Fuck. Want to play but want to watch NXT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I still want AJ to go to Raw after Mania.  But I know he won't go unless Becky Lynch also goes to Raw.  There probably needs to be a Becky for Sasha swap to make the deal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Is that Larry from the 3 Stooges?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Apparently JR is rumored to call Takers last match.





They're really not doing Taker v Cena? And I thought missing out on Taker v Sting was bad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

HHH being a Face on NXT and Heel on the main roster will never not be funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Dusty


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode losing means that he is getting called up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> They're really not doing Taker v Cena? And I thought missing out on Taker v Sting was bad.


Takers in worst shape from what they are reporting. Thats why Cena vs Taker wont happen.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Percy Watson.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Best thing about Sanity is the entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Takers in worst shape from what they are reporting. Thats why Cena vs Taker wont happen.



I'm saying it shoulda happened years ago

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

So No Way Jose isn't in this? So who'll be his fill in? Ohno?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Nikki Cross carrying Sanity.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HHH being a Face on NXT and Heel on the main roster will never not be funny.



On NXT he's Uncle Paul


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2017)

Is the Blue Meanie a part of Sanity?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So No Way Jose isn't in this? So who'll be his fill in? Ohno?



That would make sense actually


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So No Way Jose isn't in this? So who'll be his fill in? Ohno?


Itami.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanity should win but I think they'll have Ruby Riot will win for her team to jump start her NXT career


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> I'm saying it shoulda happened years ago


I dont get why people want this match. Can you explain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Even Roderick Strong has better theme music than Cesaro


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Ohno is really fat.  And he has terrible ring attire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So No Way Jose isn't in this? So who'll be his fill in? Ohno?


Called it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2017)

Hero sighting


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Hero fillin' in.
Seems like quite the upgrade to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Nikki is so thick man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont get why people want this match. Can you explain?



Wait. You don't? 



SoulTaker said:


> Even Roderick Strong has better theme music than Cesaro



Tight theme, I agree.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Ruby Riot looks nuts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Wait. You don't?
> 
> 
> 
> Tight theme, I agree.


Being honest no. I never understood why.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

nice Angle slam.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shave your back?  Is that what the crowd is chanting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont get why people want this match. Can you explain?



Icon vs Icon. The legend and one of the most prominent wrestlers of his era against another prominent wrestler of his era.

It's one of those matches that would've been able to be carried by the star power alone. Plus, it'd be interesting seeing their dynamic.



Rukia said:


> Ohno is really fat.  And he has terrible ring attire.



Eh, the purple is fine. Not nearly as bad as that white with blue and red accents. That was dry-heave worthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

I was not aware that Eric Young was part of NXT now.

Did he come in with Insanity?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Tye is so over man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Icon vs Icon. The legend and one of the most prominent wrestlers of his era against another prominent wrestler of his era.
> 
> It's one of those matches that would've been able to be carried by the star power alone. Plus, it'd be interesting seeing their dynamic.
> 
> ...


But the thing is face vs face wouldnt be interesting .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

By all known laws of aviation, there's no reason Cassius Ohno should be able to fly.



Dean Ambrose said:


> But the thing is face vs face wouldnt be interesting .



Eh, it can work if you do it right if Bryan vs Cena is anything to go by. Much like that match, they'd probably just paint Cena to be the one to root against while still working face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Being honest no. I never understood why.



It's quite possibly the biggest match in the company's history name-wise, pretty much two of Vince's best creations duking it out. Cena wrestled every possible big name wrestler at Mania expect for Taker. It sells itself, the build up will be decent regardless if they fuck it up, and if it happened 4-5 years ago it would have been a great match. Shit, it still could be just due to the spectacle alone. It's fantasy booking and a dream match all in one. I could go on, but am tired so... yeah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn Ohno is sluggish as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But the thing is face vs face wouldnt be interesting .



Rock v Austin


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

They are really letting Riot kick Nikki's ass in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's quite possibly the biggest match in the company's history name-wise, pretty much two of Vince's best creations duking it out. Cena wrestled every possible big name wrestler at Mania expect for Taker. It sells itself, the build up will be decent regardless if they fuck it up, and if it happened 4-5 years ago it would have been a great match. Shit, it still could be just due to the spectacle alone. It's fantasy booking and a dream match all in one. I could go on, but am tired so... yeah.


And Austin and Hogan 

I dont know lolCena wins vs Taker sounds boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Rock v Austin


Never face vs face .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

That was such a fun match to watch. Surprised Sanity won but think it was the correct decision.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

One Winged Angel


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Sanity won because of their numbers?  Wtf are the announcers talking about?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2017)

That was a Teddy Long classic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never face vs face .



Wrestlemania 17 was face vs face.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2017)

Did Cena ever face Y2J at a Mania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> And Austin and Hogan
> 
> I dont know lolCena wins vs Taker sounds boring.



Hogan had just came back from the company that tried to put Vince out of business. Cena and Taker are pretty much the most loyal dudes to Vince.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

That match became a trainwreck near the end. But the good type.
Also, I love Nikki Cross.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Tye got pinned. Time for a call up. I vote SD cuz it needs faces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wrestlemania 17 was face vs face.


So auatin heel turn doesnt count?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Edge. 



Rukia said:


> Sanity won because of their numbers?  Wtf are the announcers talking about?



Yeah, that confused me too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Almas is really good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Almas' theme


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

I swear Almas is like every new NXT wrestler's induction win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That match became a trainwreck near the end. But the good type.
> *Also, I love Nikki Cross.*


You will have to get in line behind me man. I claimed it first.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That match became a trainwreck near the end. But the good type.
> Also, I love Nikki Cross.


Cross is the most noticeable member of Sanity.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So auatin heel turn doesnt count?



Why would it count if the entire build of the match was face vs face and the heel turn was a swerve that happened at the end of the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Almas' theme would be tight for a fighting game stage.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Tommy End has a better theme than Cesaro too


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

*I. Like. This. Entrance.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Why would it count if the entire build of the match was face vs face and the heel turn was a swerve that happened at the end of the match.


Didn't it happen in the match so it technically counts?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't like the name Aleister Black.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Almas' biggest issue is that he doesn't speak english. He needs a manager. Otherwise his work is up there with the very best in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

I dig Black's theme


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Aleister is going to win.  And hopefully Almas makes him look like a million bucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Almas' biggest issue is that he doesn't speak english. He needs a manager. Otherwise his work is up there with the very best in the world.



Ricardo Rodriguez

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Didn't it happen in the match so it technically counts?



The entire build was face vs face. The entire My Way montage cut by Dave Zahadi was Austin and Rock as faces and it was the biggest Mania ever at that point. No one knew he was going to be a heel it didn't contribute to the build of the match at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez



Dayum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Los Ingobernable Americana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

The taunts in this match are athletic as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> The taunts in this match are athletic as fuck.



Naito did learn everything he knows from Almas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The entire build was face vs face. The entire My Way montage cut by Dave Zahadi was Austin and Rock as faces and it was the biggest Mania ever at that point. No one knew he was going to be a heel it didn't contribute to the build of the match at all.


Thats true I guess.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Copyright infringement on that moonsault

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

That spot by Almas was fucking dirty. Straightjacket suplex was clean too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Almas makes everyone look good.  He never wins though unfortunately.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

That buildup to the Black Mass Kick with him lifting Almas's head with his foot was sick.
Also commentator said Ring of Honor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Alaster won me over. Nice leg strikes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Loving McGuinness on commentary.

EDIT: and I just jinxed the guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That buildup to the Black Mass Kick with him lifting Almas's head with his foot was sick.
> Also commentator said Ring of Honor


I thought I heard him say Ring of Honor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Almas makes everyone look good.  He never wins though unfortunately.



I think one of the flaws with WWE booking is that guys rarely get as much as they should out of losses. I think Almas gained a lot here. This was his best match in NXT yet.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Aleister Black is a pretty neat character. Nice depth to NXT. I can see him in the title picture this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh shit we get the debut of the New Titles next 3 matches. Should be nice.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Now *that's* a debut.
----------

"He landed on his feet"
No he didn't.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Loving McGuinness on commentary.


He's in the hot seat for saying Ring of Honor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Loving McGuinness on commentary.
> 
> EDIT: and I just jinxed the guy.


He adds class to the show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Nigel McGuinness: "Here in Ring Of Honor"
Vince McMahon: ...
Triple H: ...
WWE: ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Honestly, I will be really disappointed if the Revival wins.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought I heard him say Ring of Honor.



He did.  I heard it too


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

I really dig AOP. They're with guys who will make them look like a million bucks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, I will be really disappointed if the Revival wins.


Nah. It'll be #DIY or AoP. IMO Revival should get a main event callup soon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. It'll be #DIY or AoP. IMO Revival should get a main event callup soon.


Revival should have been on Smackdown months ago.  Right after the Wyatts lost the titles.  The Hype Bros were gone too.  SD desperately needed them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Gargano is low key one of the best babyfaces in the world. He's a potential Daniel Bryan successor as a face superworker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Revival should have been on Smackdown months ago.  Right after the Wyatts lost the titles.  The Hype Bros were gone too.  SD desperately needed them.


SD have too many Heel Tag Teams tbh. Though they could always turn one of the fodder teams Face.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Johnny Wrestling. Future GOAT.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

i think the Authors retain and Heavy Machinery are the ones who match them in the future

DIY already had their cinderella story and Revival are going to Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Revival should have been on Smackdown months ago.  Right after the Wyatts lost the titles.  The Hype Bros were gone too.  SD desperately needed them.



AA are doing fuck nothing for Mania so yeah I agree.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Holy shit. Ellering looks like some Dictator with AoP his badass super elite commando bodyguards. They just look like straight beasts.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i think the Authors retain and Heavy Machinery are the ones who match them in the future
> 
> DIY already had their cinderella story and Revival are going to Raw


I think DIY wins tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

This could be the match of the weekend


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Holy shit. Ellering looks like some Dictator with AoP his badass super elite commando bodyguards. They just look like straight beasts.



It's a fantastic look.
I feel like he's had at least three people murdered and no one knows about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Those Titles look sick AF


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Titles look the same but they added checkers to it lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction


OMG it'd be so so fucking good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Poor Authors of Pain


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Revival are one of the best tag teams in the world and 90% of that is because of Scott Dawson.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

I REALLY like the look of the New Tag Titles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction


Is it wrong to want Ambrose and Seth in this faction ? :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Is this an elimination tag? Cuz that spot was confusing otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

DIY hope spot lit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Is this an elimination tag? Cuz that spot was confusing otherwise.


It sounds like it is an elimination.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Gargano is awesome. Jesus.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

It's times like these where I can't fault Vince for liking giant men.

That was fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Today's giants are allowed to be athletic in the same way that Vader and Bam Bam were. Absolutely love this style of power wrestling. And look at how great Gargano is selling this.

Who the hell sells a torture rack that fucking good?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Imagine Owens wrecking Gargano's shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

HOLY FUCK, THAT SUPLEX!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn what a hot tag.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Revival giving Champa encouragement and advice from the outside. Top kek.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

I have an erection and Asuka isn't even here yet.

*EDIT
THAT TABLE SPOT THO!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Quadruple team effort to take down a big man. This booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

This match is just well balanced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Ffs.  Aop aren't that good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

*G O O D S H I T
O
O
D
S
H
I
T*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Bullshit.  No selling bitches.  Should have tapped out right there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

This match is better than porn


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

This match is the end for one of these teams. Too much fan service for there not to be a call up.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

THIS FUCKING MATCH


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

That shatter machine


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bullshit.  No selling bitches.  Should have tapped out right there.



Agreed, that really should've been the end of them.

EDIT*
I take it back, that spot was great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Fucking hell I just think Takeover alone makes Network worth it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Authors of Pain should be dead by now.  I don't like it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

AoP's job is to be big and get the shit kicked out of them and I love it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

HOLY SHIT HE REALLY DID IT!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

fuck it. MOTY.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I guess you needed them for that superplex.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

This is like every shounen where a past villain teams up with the hero to beat the new villain

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> AoP's job is to be big and get the shit kicked out of them and I love it.



And to catch crazy mad men who would do superplexes to the outside


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> HOLY SHIT HE REALLY DID IT!



The absolute madman!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

JESUS!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> This is like every shounen where a past villain teams up with the hero to beat the new villain



That's kind of what New Japan is tbh


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

AOP needs a new finisher though. Three of their signature/PPV moves look stronger


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Fuck. This monster heel booking is on point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Well this no selling bullshit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Welp, I guess the Authors are taking it now.

EDIT*
The audience has a point. The Authors look great, but this is basically a no-sell.
But hey, it gets heat, so oddly enough, I don't mind it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Holy fuck those power spots by The Revival


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'm with the audience actually. The Authors look great, but this is basically a no-sell.
> *But hey, it gets heat, so I kinda don't mind it.*



Pretty much.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Scott Dawson is a star


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Revival is going to be made to look good here because this is their farewell.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2017)

MOTN


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Revival lookin' face af.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

So is this a full face turn for the Revival? 



Shirker said:


> Revival lookin' face af.



ninja'd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Like I get they are monsters but the amount they took should have worked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

No one likes you chants


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

This fight the revival is putting up is so *good*.

What is happening?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

That was an amazing match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

The Authors of Pain had no business winning that match.  I don't know what the WWE sees in these guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

This is Mania27 Miz-levels of heat but for big men. I like it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

I'd put these past 2 matches down as 4 stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

That.

Was a good ass match. Authors are scary as hell.

Basically a Lesnar match if it wasn't pretentious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh well makes sense even of it hurt the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

AoP are so stronk they have two tag finishers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

If Shane Thorne didn't get hurt then TM61 could provide a pretty interesting dynamic. AOP are pretty light for big men considering how strong guys can lift them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah I think Heavy Machinery will be the ones to knock off AoP. One of DIY or Revival is defo getting called up soon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Non sanctioned match.  So fucking stupid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If Shane Thorne didn't get hurt then TM61 could provide a pretty interesting dynamic. AOP are pretty light for big men considering how strong guys can lift them.


Yeah. Such a shame. When is he supposed to be back anyways?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Non sanctioned match.  So fucking stupid.


Forreal. Non-sanctioned? What is wrong with the word Unsanctioned?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

NXT giving us a preview of tomorrow's Mixed Tag with that Triple Threat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

I think there's some hidden gems we haven't seen yet. The video I've seen of Montez Ford looks interesting. His tag team with Angelo Dawkins can help pad NXT's tag team depth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Shit. I didn't realize that was Tom Phillips, he's actually a pretty decent play by play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka mah waifu.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

i feel bad for Asuka and Ember having to follow that


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Forreal. Non-sanctioned? What is wrong with the word Unsanctioned?



The same thing that's wrong with the word "Hospital", "Title match" and "Crucifix"





Kuya said:


> i feel bad for Asuka and Ember having to follow that



Right? Gonna be quite tough.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. Such a shame. When is he supposed to be back anyways?



I think it was an 8 month recovery



Kuya said:


> i feel bad for Asuka and Ember having to follow that



You shouldn't. I saw their house show match and they'll be fine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyway what's next for AoP? TM-61 is still a while away. There is Sanity (when they do decide to go for Young's vision and "Take, Take, Take"). And Heavy Machinery too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

"Ember a fool. She work here?"
Asuka's mean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Ember Moon can get it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Well I hope Asuka wins.  Ember doesn't have a character yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Blue contacts tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Ember Moon going to win and Asuka will move to Smackdown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Blue contacts tonight?


That's her entire gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

We've gone from DBZ to Witchblade.
When does the wrestling show start?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka and Ember can get it. Nikki Cross too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> We've gone from DBZ to Witchblade.
> When does the wrestling show start?



So is the mainevent Jojo?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka you don't know where that belt has been.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn. Asuka just kissed the title and we know where its been

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

I dunno. Asuka will probably do the job, but I kinda wish she'd get the call up undefeated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Seriously nice titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> So is the mainevent Jojo?



Will Swagsuke Nakamura be able to defeat Bobby Roode's stand *『Glorious』*?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Nuclear crowd


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Upgrade on the previous Women's Belt. Not as good as the New Tag Titles but still pretty nice looking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice the ref made sure that they wouldnt slip on that piece of Asuka ring attire.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka gettin' outplayed.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Upgrade on the previous Women's Belt. Not as good as the New Tag Titles but still pretty nice looking.



i like it way better than the tag belts


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka laid some stiffer offense than she usually does in NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Asuka laid some stiffer offense than she usually does in NXT


Shes also coming off heelish.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

The commentators are certainly laying the groundwork for an Asuka defeat.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka attempting to kill Ember with her ass. 

-----------

This is a stiff match, jesus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Really nice sequence by Ember with the forearm and the springboard crossbody


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

That was dangerous Moon


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shes also coming off heelish.



She's more of a force of a nature tweener than being one set thing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn this is stiff AF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah. I dunno about Asuka stiffin Nikki like that lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> She's more of a force of a nature tweener than being one set thing


Really? The promo and match make her seem like a cocky heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Really? The promo and match make her seem like a cocky heel.



That's how they made her seem against Bayley too. But in her last feud she was getting ambushed and demanded a match where she could take on all her current contenders at the same time. So she played the valiant fighting champion as soon as a feud ago.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn this is stiff AF





Khris said:


> Yeah. I dunno about Asuka stiffin Nikki like that lol.



Asker goin' into business for herself and showing the crowd who's boss before takin' that L. 

Jokes aside, Moon's gettin' some shots in too though, not gonna lie. Dat forearm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's how they made her seem against Bayley too. But in her last feud she was getting ambushed and demanded a match where she could take on all her current contenders at the same time. So she played the valiant fighting champion as soon as a feud ago.


Thanks dude. I didnt know that .


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Asker goin' into business for herself and showing the crowd who's boss before takin' that L.
> 
> Moon's gettin' some shots in too though, not gonna lie. Dat forearm.



I haven't seen any of their indy matches but I'd imagine considering the way Asuka worked as Kana she probably fucked up Athena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Ember has good offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

This match is fun .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

This match is starting to hurt _me_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Smart Asuka.  Really smart.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank god.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Damn. Love that ending.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

Dem Heel Tactics though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Ember looked good. But when's the call up tho?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

i heard when Asuka was hired, there were no plans in place for her to ever be on the main roster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka not getting called up imo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Never trust the Japanese.

-------

Pretty surprised, Asuka took it. And cheated super hard. The story is now Asuka cannot beat Ember. SD transition doesn't look positive; they might need to finish this up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i heard when Asuka was hired, there were no plans in place for her to ever be on the main roster


I agree.  She is an attraction on NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2017)

NO WAN IS REDY FER ASUKA!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Asuka has more consecutive wins than Goldberg and is the longest reigning champion in NXT's history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i heard when Asuka was hired, there were no plans in place for her to ever be on the main roster



Wow. That's dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

No Asuka on Smackdown


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

They are obv setting up an "Asuka cannot beat Ember legally" angle. She'll drop the title to her soon then get called up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Never trust the Japanese.
> 
> -------
> 
> Pretty surprised, Asuka took it. And cheated super hard. The story is now Asuka cannot beat Ember. SD transition doesn't look positive; they might need to finish this up.


I don't know.  Do you really consider that cheating?  I think it was pretty smart.  Sort of like how AJ won the title at Backlash.  A winner finds a way to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

I mean she can vacate the title and finish up with Moon when she gets called up herself.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They are obv setting up an "Asuka cannot beat Ember legally" angle. She'll drop the title to her soon then get called up.


She beat her legally tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

She was hired like 2 years ago before Nakamura or their plans on encroaching on the Asian territory. She can always do what Sasha did and bring the belt to the main roster then drop it on the next Full Sail Takeover to say bye to those fans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Drag is getting his wish with Drew McIntyre in NXT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

McIntyre


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

DREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No Asuka on Smackdown


I consider it problematic because the WWE really needs to freshen up their women's divisions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

DREW REHIRED? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  Do you really consider that cheating?  I think it was pretty smart.  Sort of like how AJ won the title at Backlash.  A winner finds a way to win.





Rukia said:


> She beat her legally tonight.



Rukia confirmed for irl heel.
Remind me to never ask you for any favors. Might end up getting fucked.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Wow. That's dumb.



Things can obviously change and she deserves to be on the main roster as she's the best women's wrestler on the entire roster imo.

But i watch a lot of different wrestling podcasts and have heard multiple times that there were never plans to call her up and there currently are no plans to call her up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

No title changes tonight.  Maybe Nakamura is going to win and Roode will show up on Raw or SD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Need back that broken dreams theme fam.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Things can obviously change and she deserves to be on the main roster as she's the best women's wrestler on the entire roster imo.
> 
> But i watch a lot of different wrestling podcasts and have heard multiple times that there were never plans to call her up and there currently are no plans to call her up.


It's a shame we don't get to see Asuka against Becky, Sasha, or Charlotte.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Naka and Roode fighting over the feet of NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Everyone said the same thing about there not being any plans for Joe coming up. Stop with the Asuka stuff until after she drops the title to Ember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

I swear I wish I was as loaded as Bayern Munich guy who gets front row seats to every PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Naka and Roode fighting over the feet of NXT.


Nut funnay :metacat


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Feel like this is a pretty tame Nakamura entrance considering this is supposed to be be NXT's Wrestlemania or some other BS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Mania entrance next year. Please for the love of God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Feel like this is a pretty tame Nakamura entrance considering this is supposed to be be NXT's Wrestlemania or some other BS.



All the budget spent on Roode's entrance it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Woah, what is this now...?



SoulTaker said:


> Feel like this is a pretty tame Nakamura entrance considering this is supposed to be be NXT's Wrestlemania or some other BS.



Okay, so it wasn't just me. Huh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

This man Roode is so extra and I love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Feel like this is a pretty tame Nakamura entrance considering this is supposed to be be NXT's Wrestlemania or some other BS.


Looks like  bobby is getting the flashy entrance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

I think NXT Brooklyn is the Mania equivalent for NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode is going to get called up before Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

That's a fantastic robe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

roode looks fucking amazing


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2017)

Stand up, sing along and soak it in.  Such glorious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode has some pretty dope ring gear for tonight. Think this match was better as a triple threat.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

When I first heard Roode's theme the first time a while back, I thought it was good, but the hype surrounding it was overblown.

Yeah, it's way different hearing it during the full entrance. Hype shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> When I first heard Roode's theme the first time a while back, I thought it was good, but the hype surrounding it was overblown.
> 
> Yeah, it's way different hearing it during the full entrance. Hype shit.



Honestly it's really the biggest part of his act


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Still think the endgame for Roode is to retire Triple H.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Trust me.  Vince McMahon sees this and wants Roode on the main roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Still think the endgame for Roode is to retire Triple H.



That'd be interesting. Flair would probably have to sell him on that.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> When I first heard Roode's theme the first time a while back, I thought it was good, but the hype surrounding it was overblown.
> 
> Yeah, it's way different hearing it during the full entrance. Hype shit.



I heard Roode, Nakamura and Tye's entrances live a few months back. SO LIT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

It looks just like the Women's one though?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

My little brother doesn't even know Bobby Roode's name he just calls him Glorious

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It looks just like the Women's one though?


None of the belts look all that different.

I'm dreading the WWE retiring the US and IC titles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Bedazzled knee pads on Bobby Roode are pretty dope. He's always had a great look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That'd be interesting. Flair would probably have to sell him on that.



Yeah I get Roode's is almost 40, but he doesn't do a lot of risky shit so I see him lasting 10 more years honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

What?  The babyface commentator just encouraged Roode to go after the knee?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What? The babyface commentator just encouraged Roode to go after the knee?



It's called technical wrasslin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Yeah I get Roode's is almost 40, but he doesn't do a lot of risky shit so I see him lasting 10 more years honestly.



That's what I mean. I feel like he's the type of dude that Ric Flair would fawn over for those reasons. For a lot of the same reasons that Flair loves Orton really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Nakamura should give up.  He just doesn't have it tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2017)

lol Ric Flair wanna be yell from the crowd.

If Roode does drop tonight he should be a surprise entrant for the Battle Royale tomorrow and put in a strong performance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> lol Ric Flair wanna be yell from the crowd.
> 
> If Roode does drop tonight he should be a surprise entrant for the Battle Royale tomorrow and put in a strong performance.


He's going to show up and help Shane win.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Armbar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If Roode does drop tonight he should be a surprise entrant for the Battle Royale tomorrow and put in a strong performance.



I dunno, tomorrow should be about Braun soloing the entire roster to get his heat back. Possibly a final two showdown with Sami, but that's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Bobby Roode sure is "methodical" with that nerve hold


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Meanwhile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode is smart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Meanwhile



oh fuck me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Honestly this is like watching a Bret Hart match from 1995 in 2017


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Actual armbar!



SoulTaker said:


> Meanwhile



WHAT AM I LOOKING AT?



Rukia said:


> Roode is smart.



This babyface strategy from Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

I think Nakamura is going to win.  This reminds me of the DIY reversing the result of their first match against the Revival last year.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Actual armbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a winner Shirker.  He would have been disqualified if any of this was illegal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Nothing picks up a slow match like some close submissions. I'm back in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm telling you. Roode is smart-uhhhh. Trips v Roode has to happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Nigel selling the shit out of this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Shinsuke's stand is unbreakable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode has a fantastic physique for his age.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Heel ref fuckin' with Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Heel ref fuckin' with Roode.


Honestly the ref shouldn't do that.  Just disqualify the man if he uses an illegal weapon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Crowd is really helping give this match a big match feel. Nice rhythm despite the pace.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

That's it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Nakamura on the way up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

GLORIOUS


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Clean win for Roode.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

So Nakamura? RAW or Smackdown?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

I think that's it for Nakamura in NXT. Smackdown call please. RAW's stacked with faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Sweet. NAKA to Smackdown please.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> I think that's it for Nakamura in NXT. Smackdown call please. RAW's stacked with faces.



I'm not getting my hopes up because I can see Vince wanting to prove he wouldn't ruin Nakamura then just losing interest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura on the way up


I think so.  I expect him to replace AJ on Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Honestly, this is the right choice if all goes how it should.

Roode's the veteran guy that sticks around and puts butts in seats/helps condition guys on the come up. Naka moves to Raw where he kinda fuckin' belongs.

But I'll save hype for when I actually see him walking down the ramp. For now: good match. Picked up near the end. Was beaten out by its two predecessors though, imo.



SoulTaker said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up because I can see Vince wanting to prove he wouldn't ruin Nakamura then just losing interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Up up down down hinted that AJ would be more available soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, this is the right choice if all goes how it should.
> 
> Roode's the veteran guy that sticks around an puts buts in seats/helps new guys on the come up. Naka moves to Raw where he kinda fuckin' belongs.
> 
> But I'll save hype for when I actually see him walking down the ramp. For now: good match. Picked up near the end. Was beaten out by its two predecessors though, imo.


Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

The tag match was the match of the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Nakamura will drown on Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up because I can see Vince wanting to prove he wouldn't ruin Nakamura then just losing interest.



Other than Sami, Trips' boys have been fine on the main roster I think.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw?



I'd love for him to be on SD, but I'm not fooling myself, honestly. Plus, that place needs a babyface to help out. Reigns sucks and Rollins is in the middle of rebuilding himself after all this clumsiness involving his turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2017)

Roode trying to heel it up yelling to the crowd telling them to "Learn to love it." while the crowd is a mix of cheering and singing his theme.  I think they already love it Roode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Other than Sami, Trips' boys have been fine on the main roster I think.


Tyler Breeze.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, this is the right choice if all goes how it should.
> 
> Roode's the veteran guy that sticks around and puts butts in seats/helps condition guys on the come up. Naka moves to Raw where he kinda fuckin' belongs.
> 
> But I'll save hype for when I actually see him walking down the ramp. For now: good match. Picked up near the end. Was beaten out by its two predecessors though, imo.



Roode/Hero can sell for them and I think the guys they have on the way up will surprise people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Nakamura vs. Miz is feud of the year material. One can carry the promos, the other can carry the matches.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Well guys see you tomorrow for Wrasslemania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

Not the best Takeover, but it's pretty obvious it will stick kick the shit out of Wrestlemania

Tag Match is best match of the year so far, nice debut by Aleister Black


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah gotta go to work. See you all tomorrow. Don't forget to tag me for your predictions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'd love for him to be on SD, but I'm not fooling myself, honestly. Plus, that place needs a babyface to help out. Reigns sucks and Rollins is in the middle of rebuilding himself after all this clumsiness involving his turn.


Just gotta Bo-lieve


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Khris said:


> Other than Sami, Trips' boys have been fine on the main roster I think.



Tyler Breeze was the first man to wrestle Jushin Thunder Liger in a WWE ring and he's wearing fake boobs on the best weekly wrestling show. That's a crazy fall even if he doesn't want to admit it. Rusev needs to get rehabbed. I mean more often than not I guess they're fine.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Tag Match is best match of the year so far



No. Not even the best WWE match. Maybe it's the best Tag match of the year but Hardys/Bucks looks like it was lit.

Never forget 1/4//17


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> No. Not even the best WWE match. Maybe it's the best Tag match of the year but Hardys/Bucks looks like it was lit.
> 
> Never forget 1/4//17



i only watch WWE material

i did see that match tho on dailymotion


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i only watch WWE material
> 
> i did see that match tho on dailymotion



Ahh. Fair enough but what about AJ/Cena from Royal Rumble?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Ahh. Fair enough but what about AJ/Cena from Royal Rumble?


I'd still rank this match as better than Cena/AJ at the Rumble. WWE's Match of the Year so far IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman Reigns wins again!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd still rank this match as better than Cena/AJ at the Rumble. WWE's Match of the Year so far IMO.


Nah.  Cena/AJ was slightly better.  Meltzer should go with 4.5.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nakamura vs. Miz is feud of the year material. One can carry the promos, the other can carry the matches.



Winning the match but getting embarrassed every week on Smackdown means that you lost the feud.

I think your feud _could_ be fun.  But it's always dangerous to put someone that can't talk against someone that can really talk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> AOP and Roman were made for each other as a heel faction


Found something you may like:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not gonna lie. I thought NXT was ehh. That triple tag match was fire until DIY got eliminated. 
I'm not saying this takeover was trash I'm really just saying you can see the NXT thing is on a come down. But with Drew, hero and itami hideo being back, Tommy End debuting and I'm hearing from my source mike bennet will be at nxt tapings soon. Also with the future signings like riley and dijak plus the womens tournament. NXT just will be on the come up.

This may be just optimistic of me. But I feel like Mania will be better and a overall good show tbh.
I just don't see how it can be worse than last year so I'm just in a happy mindset.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The women need to be freshened up immediately.  I'm really disappointed that Asuka now seems extremely unlikely to appear on Smackdown.

I guess put Tamina, Summer Rae, and Emma in the mix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

its time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Heading to Smackdown to help fill in for AJ.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> I think that's it for Nakamura in NXT. Smackdown call please. RAW's stacked with faces.



I agree. Smackdown is going to be dry af without AJ. Need to restock. They also need to play with the show's concept more.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> its time


Lets gooooo!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Didn't soultaker already prove there isn't any proof of aj leaving sd


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not gonna lie. I thought NXT was ehh. That triple tag match was fire until DIY got eliminated.
> I'm not saying this takeover was trash I'm really just saying you can see the NXT thing is on a come down. But with Drew, hero and itami hideo being back, Tommy End debuting and I'm hearing from my source mike bennet will be at nxt tapings soon. Also with the future signings like riley and dijak plus the womens tournament. NXT just will be on the come up.
> 
> This may be just optimistic of me. But I feel like Mania will be better and a overall good show tbh.
> I just don't see how it can be worse than last year so I'm just in a happy mindset.


Just like they fucked up the rumble its possible they will fuck up mania and it turns out even worse than last year but I will have hope.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Didn't support Goldberg having the belt, but I think they will have a very strong mania. Also hopeful that it will be decent. 

One thing that I really liked was that they brought back Ross and Cornette. Might as well give the fans want they want while those guys are still around.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't soultaker already prove there isn't any proof of aj leaving sd


I just think it makes too much sense to not happen.  Maybe he stays for a few more months and feuds with Randy Orton?  But if the second draft rumors are true, then that would be a good chance for him to leave.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 2, 2017)

It was a good show, not NXT tier quality but a good show nonetheless. This quality is normal since NXT needs to find fresh blood and all and all ( seeing how the main roster takes their guys ....just to turn them into shit. Thankfully there is SD). 
Now is tomorrow's show gonna be better? It's possible. But well they fucked up the rumble which had like 10000009% potential so.....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Mania will be okay.  The people that think the Undertaker should win though are pretty foolish imo.

The guy is really old.  And he is obviously ailing.  Anyone can see that.  Roman is in his prime.  He just knocked off Strowman at a PPV.  Honestly, he should beat Undertaker in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Rumble match wasn't great.  But the rest of the Royal Rumble was really good.  You guys need to admit that.  You aren't giving that PPV enough credit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just think it makes too much sense to not happen.  Maybe he stays for a few more months and feuds with Randy Orton?  But if the second draft rumors are true, then that would be a good chance for him to leave.


more like Cena would be drafted to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

They want Cena to break Flair's "record".  Being on the brand with the Universal title doesn't help him that much.

But I think they need to freshen things up immediately.  Especially with Raw  They limped into Mania.  Samoa Joe helped.  And Balor is back.  But we seriously had 100 variations of Jericho, Owens, Reigns, and Rollins in matches late last year and early this year.  And WWE throws Sami and KO into a match every week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

GOD IS GOOD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Almas needs to start winning some matches.  The guy is really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

McIntosh is back. 
Here's to a better turnout this time around. Grew a huge liking for him at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 2, 2017)

Drew THE FUCKING DREW IS BACK BABIES!!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

@Khris 



			
				Predictions said:
			
		

> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
> The Undertaker vs. *Roman Reigns*
> Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
> ...




been busy catching up with dissidia stuff among other things so i chose to watch a replay of takeover. holy shit did the 3 way tag make me feel like a kid. diy and revival using each other's finishers legit had me jumping up out of my seat

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought the DIY elimination took something from the tag match but I also think that there is a bit of a disconnect on Takeover Orlando as a show and NXT as a product. 

For starters this Takeover was one of the best ones they've ever put together. It was a 5 match card with 2 bonafide 4 star matches, 2 very strong 3 star/borderline 4 star matches, and the mixed tag wasn't complete shit either.



			
				NXT Takerover 1 said:
			
		

> Dark Match
> defeats
> Singles Match
> defeats  (5:10)
> ...





			
				NXT Takeover London said:
			
		

> Singles Match ()
> defeats  (w/) (14:49)
> Match ()
> &  (c) defeat  &  (w/) (14:58)
> ...



Just picking two random Takeover's which would be during the glory period. I think NXT isn't the same underground brand it once was and because it's lost there's some fatigue. Honestly forgetting NXT is developmental because the people there are so talented kind of creates frustration in the process too. Still match wise this was one of the best NXT shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Tyler Breeze was the first man to wrestle Jushin Thunder Liger in a WWE ring and he's wearing fake boobs on the best weekly wrestling show. That's a crazy fall even if he doesn't want to admit it. Rusev needs to get rehabbed. I mean more often than not I guess they're fine.



Shit. Forgot about Breeze. I still think Nakamura'll be fine tho. 



Rukia said:


> Winning the match but getting embarrassed every week on Smackdown means that you lost the feud.
> 
> I think your feud _could_ be fun.  But it's always dangerous to put someone that can't talk against someone that can really talk.



They can still have Nakamura embarrass Miz with one-liners.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> No. Not even the best WWE match. Maybe it's the best Tag match of the year but Hardys/Bucks looks like it was lit.
> 
> Never forget 1/4//17



Remember when Vince said he'll do a better main event than this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

Im kinda excited for WM. from a wrestling standpoint it can be at least as great as WM20.

Roman vs Taker will steal the show.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

yeah they will make half of the crowd sleep along with them with all those rest spots

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

BABYGURL is gonna become a legend tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL is gonna become a legend tonight.


That's my dog!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
The Undertaker vs. *Roman Reigns*
Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
Shane McMahon vs. *AJ Styles
John Cena & Nikki Bella* vs. The Miz & Maryse*
*Bayley* vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Baron Corbin*
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. *Enzo Amore & Big Cass* vs. Cesaro & Sheamus
Alexa Bliss vs. All available women Women’s Championship SD: *Naomi
Neville* vs. Austin Aries
*Braun Strowman  *for the Andre the Giant Battle Royal

@Khris


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just think it makes too much sense to not happen.  Maybe he stays for a few more months and feuds with Randy Orton?  But if the second draft rumors are true, then that would be a good chance for him to leave.



Lmao they better draft that dude to RAW. No point in him being on Smackdown another year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

He can't feud with Dean Ambrose again.  Cena is about to leave.  A babyface Randy Orton and a babyface Bray are his only possible dance partners.  I guess if Nakamura comes.  But the options just seem fresher on Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Are we doing the bets for WM too? @Khris

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
The Undertaker vs. *Roman Reigns*
Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
Shane McMahon vs. *AJ Styles
John Cena & Nikki Bella *vs. The Miz & Maryse*
*Bayley *vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Sasha Banks vs. Nia Jax
Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Baron Corbin*
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. *Enzo Amore & Big Cass *vs. Cesaro & Sheamus
*Alexa Bliss*
Neville vs. *Austin Aries*
No idea for battle royal.

Similar list to SoulTaker. Basically I think they're going to use WM to keep pushing the new guys and storylines. Suspect Undertaker will take a second L at WM. No point in having him win again after they ruined the streak. This might actually be his last one. 

It's amazing to see where John is in things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't understand the rumors about Finn Balor.  Why on earth would he help Seth Rollins?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Mastodons


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Hyped to see Alexa Bliss cosplay.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Also.  Good luck to Bliss, Carmella, Corbin, and Strowman.  Must be scary to be a newcomer playing a pivotal role at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also.  Good luck to Bliss, Carmella, Corbin, and Strowman.  Must be scary to be a newcomer playing a pivotal role at Wrestlemania.


Fuck Bliss. Mickie needs to win. This company owes her for the Piggie James shit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

all of you will be wearing the same avatar as mine after tomorrow. prepare your anus!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> all of you will be wearing the same avatar as mine after tomorrow. prepare your anus!


Ill gladly do it once jobber Ambrose jobs in 5 seconds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck Bliss. Mickie needs to win. This company owes her for the Piggie James shit.


Honestly it makes no sense for Mickie to win.

If anyone is getting screwed.  It is Becky Lynch.  I actually think that this match should have been a triple threat.  Alexa Bliss v Mickie James v Becky Lynch.  And Becky Lynch would have gotten even after being tormented for over six months.  But WWE's bad habit of throwing every performer into a Mania match reared its ugly head.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Ambrose is so irrelevant right now that he has to job to a nobody

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly it makes no sense for Mickie to win.
> 
> If anyone is getting screwed.  It is Becky Lynch.  I actually think that this match should have been a triple threat.  Alexa Bliss v Mickie James v Becky Lynch.  And Becky Lynch would have gotten even after being tormented for over six months.  But WWE's bad habit of throwing every performer into a Mania match reared its ugly head.



it should be. FUCK NIA JAX. that fat ass who can't wrestle is using politics to win a championship. the belt doesn't even fit her goddamit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia Jax is fucking terrible.  And she has no business being in the match.  You have arguably your three best performers.  And they are going to be undermined because they have this stiff wall in the ring that they have to contend with.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

WAD GOD MOVEMENT 

THE TWO POWER MAN ROMAN TRIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia Jax is fucking terrible.  And she has no business being in the match.  You have arguably your three best performers.  And they are going to be undermined because they have this stiff wall in the ring that they have to contend with.



Sasha and Charlotte are the best performers in the RAW womens division. Bayley is a hoax. 

Can you even fathom seeing Nia Jax entrance with the belt on her shoulders??

the cameraman would hesitate more when that happens. they always feel contented doing a close up of Nia's face but they all get stomachaches when the camera zooms out. 

G1 Special should bury this garbage and hopefull some of them shoot on WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly it makes no sense for Mickie to win.
> 
> If anyone is getting screwed.  It is Becky Lynch.  I actually think that this match should have been a triple threat.  Alexa Bliss v Mickie James v Becky Lynch.  And Becky Lynch would have gotten even after being tormented for over six months.  But WWE's bad habit of throwing every performer into a Mania match reared its ugly head.


I kid about owing her but I kinda like to see her hold it one more time. Plus Bliss still needs in ring work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WAD GOD MOVEMENT
> 
> THE TWO POWER MAN ROMAN TRIP


BAWH GAWD!! Drag or GOD have sold their souls!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kid about owing her but I kinda like to see her hold it one more time.


She will get a run at some point.  There are only six women in the entire division.  She will get a chance.

What I don't want is a repeat of what happened with Zach Ryder last year.  Don't give someone the win if you don't have a long term plan with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

i only see 2 jimmies riding an empty hype train


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia's samoan drop looks faker than Roman's 

she can't even do a senton drop without injuring herself lol


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WAD GOD MOVEMENT
> 
> THE TWO POWER MAN ROMAN TRIP



LETS GOOOOOOO

THE ROMAN EMPIRE


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> BAWH GAWD!! Drag or GOD have sold their souls!!



Reminds of when Nose and Austin beat the living piss out of Team Extreme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Reminds of when Nose and Austin beat the living piss out of Team Extreme.


God bless Lita for that beating she took

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 2, 2017)

@Khris 

Austin Aries def. Neville
Braun Strowman wins Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Naomi def. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Becky Lynch, Carmella and Natalya
Bayley def. Charlotte, Sasha Banks and Nia Jax
Seth Rollins def. Triple H
AJ Styles def. Shane McMahon
John Cena and Nikki Bella def. The Miz and Maryse
Enzo and Big Cass def. Gallows and Anderson and Cesaro and Sheamus
Chris Jericho def. Kevin Owens
Baron Corbin def. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns def. The Undertaker
Randy Orton def. Bray Wyatt
Brock Lesnar def. Goldberg

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

@Khris

Austin Aries def. Neville
Braun Strowman wins Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Naomi def. Alexa Bliss, Mickie James, Becky Lynch, Carmella and Natalya
Sasha Banks def. Charlotte, Baylee and Nia Jax
Seth Rollins def. Triple H
AJ Styles def. Shane McMahon
John Cena and Nikki Bella def. The Miz and Maryse
Enzo and Big Cass def. Gallows and Anderson and Cesaro and Sheamus
Owens def. Y2J
Baron Corbin def. Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns def. The Undertaker
Wyatt def. Orton
Brock Lesnar def. Goldberg[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice little card graphic art for Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Good to go on pizza and beer.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Gonna try and fap again to Paige leaks before the kickoff show starts in 13 min

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

@Khris 

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar*
Bray Wyatt vs. *Randy Orton*
*The Undertaker* vs. Roman Reigns
Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
Shane McMahon vs. *AJ Styles
John Cena & Nikki Bella* vs. The Miz & Maryse
Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair vs. *Sasha Banks* vs. Nia Jax
Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Baron Corbin*
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. *Enzo Amore & Big Cass* vs. Cesaro & Sheamus 
Alexa Bliss vs. All available women Women’s Championship SD: *Mickie James*
Neville vs. *Austin Aries*
Andre the Giant Battle Royal: *Sami Zayn*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn have to watch preshow


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Those Snickers commercials have me convinced.  Bayley needs to turn heel.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

@SoulTaker @WhatADrag The Ultimate Thrill Ride!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Charley Caruso hot and sweaty in her cleavage


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I will attend Wrestlemania when it is at the new stadium for the Los Angeles Rams.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Both of them are hella sweaty lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Both of them are hella sweaty lol


Goldberg is lucky his match isn't early.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I will go to Payback if my job in Riverside sorts itself out.  One way or another.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

No one cares about Orton/Wyatt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

ok so so far I got @Rukia @Jake CENA @Shirker @Nemesis @Lord Trollbias @Dean Ambrose @teddy @Kuya @The Juice Man @Azeruth @Raiden and @SoulTaker 

Also, kickass vignette for Bray and Orton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Curse work. Gonna get back home at around 11. Thankfully I have the Network so I can rewatch Mania. Gonna have to avoid this place for hours tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Curse work. Gonna get back home at around 11. Thankfully I have the Network so I can rewatch Mania. Gonna have to avoid this place for hours tho.


Sucks you cant be on here dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

HHH is the babyface in this feud.

#creator


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Curse work. Gonna get back home at around 11. Thankfully I have the Network so I can rewatch Mania. Gonna have to avoid this place for hours tho.


Come on man.  The date wasn't a secret.  Gotta ask for the day off months in advance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

How long till the main show starts?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> How long till the main show starts?


1 hour, 38 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry guys.  Already pretty damn tipsy.  Might fall asleep before the show starts at this rate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

From 50 states!

That was a dumb comment.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

That ramp, it'll take Orton and Undertaker combined about an hour to make it down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

How much did Square Enix pay for that commercial?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Undertaker needs a vehicle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

half the show is just entrances and new day filler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Guys lets have fun tonight and just enjoy wrasslin


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

HBK's thoughts sound so dam scattered


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Undertaker needs a vehicle.



Well if the WWE didn't basically write it out of history he could come down on one of his bikes like during Biker Taker era.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Undertaker needs a vehicle.


He'll probably come in a


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Well if the WWE didn't basically write it out of history he could come down on one of his bikes like during Biker Taker era.



That would be sick.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Late for the show but ready to go boys

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
*The Undertaker* vs. Roman Reigns
Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
Shane McMahon vs. *AJ Styles*
John Cena & Nikki Bella vs. *The Miz & Maryse*
Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair vs. *Sasha Banks* vs. Nia Jax
Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Baron Corbin
*Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus 
Alexa Bliss vs. All available women Women’s Championship SD: *Naomi*
Neville vs. *Austin Aries*
Big Show, *Braun Strowman*, Sami Zayn, etc. Andre the Giant Battle Royal

Also predicting Goldberg needs CPR halfway down that ramp

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha is a goddess.  That woman is the best ever if you combine looks and skills.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I will go to Payback if my job in Riverside sorts itself out.  One way or another.



im pretty sure im gonna get tickets too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

He's coming g in a hearse most likely. Undertaker I mean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's coming g in a hearse most likely. Undertaker I mean.



fingers crossed they don't use that hearse for goldberg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> HBK's thoughts sound so dam scattered


HBK IS ON PAIN KILLERS.  VICODIN.

(I know from experience.)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Miz and Maryse are the best!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

damn!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Cruiserweight Match baby!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Match 1 guys.  It has begun.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Austin Aries looks like an extra from Zoolander in that jacket

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Really love Aries' theme. It belongs to Cesaro but it's still dope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Man they shoulda had the cruiserweight title on the main card. needed the rub.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

That is a really long ramp/.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> That is a really long ramp/.


Fuck yeah it is, almost a football field that they have to walk across.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg gonna be tired when he gets to the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Man they shoulda had the cruiserweight title on the main card. needed the rub.


I'd have put it in over Dean vs Corbin


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

These entrances are going to add 45 minutes alone to this show.  WTF was the set designer thinking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker, Brya, Berg, and Orton's entrances will be my bathroom breaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking  these two starting it off. Crowd is hype too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Man they shoulda had the cruiserweight title on the main card. needed the rub.



Honestly still think they did this because it'd easily be the best worked match if it was closer to all the main card matches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Taker, Brya, Berg, and Orton's entrances will be my bathroom breaks.



You just laid out my vaping breaks. Thank you sir.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd have put it in over Dean vs Corbin



Nope. IC title needs the main card as well, I'd drop the ladder match. that shit can sell itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not really an Austin Aries mark but man if we could get 2007 Aries against Neville this would easily be MotY floor regardless of the time shortage they'll probably get


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar: Lesnar
Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton: Bray
*The Undertaker* vs. Roman Reigns: Roman
Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins: Seth*
Shane McMahon vs. *AJ Styles: AJ*
John Cena & Nikki Bella vs. *The Miz & Maryse: Cena & Nikki*
Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair vs. *Sasha Banks* vs. Nia Jax: Sasha
Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens: KO*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Baron Corbin: Ambrose
*Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. Cesaro & Sheamus : Cesaro & Sheamus
Alexa Bliss vs. All available women Women’s Championship SD: *Naomi: Mickie*
Neville vs. *Austin Aries: AA*
Big Show, *Braun Strowman*, Sami Zayn, etc. Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Strowman

@Khris Red

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Nope. IC title needs the main card as well, I'd drop the ladder match. that shit can sell itself.


Well I am glad they both have something at Mnia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Ads during the kick-off show? REALLY? At MANIA?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

A commercial?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha and Charlotte are the biggest female stars ever imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

As I say that Aries starts working hard for his money but this dude was even better in 2011 and had lots of great matches in TNA. The Bully Ray matches being built around the brainbuster were some of my favorites.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I am glad they both have something at Mnia.



They were always going to have something. Everyone went sky is falling because it wasn't in Meltzer's protocard.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A commercial?



On their fucking network


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha and Charlotte are the biggest female stars ever imo.



There are Joshi women who have had bigger followings and you could make the argument there are women, or demons, in WWE who were bigger.

I think most influential of the modern era is definitely them though Sara Del Rey has a hell of a case


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn.  Is Neville okay?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> As I say that Aries starts working hard for his money but this dude was even better in 2011 and had lots of great matches in TNA. The Bully Ray matches being built around the brainbuster were some of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> They were always going to have something. Everyone went sky is falling because it wasn't in Meltzer's protocard.


.                                          Huh I thought Aries was still injured.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Khris
> 
> Okay.  Wrestlemania predictions:
> 
> ...





Jake CENA said:


> @Khris
> 
> predictions:
> 
> ...





Shirker said:


> @Khris
> 
> Andre The Giant Battle Royal - *Mojo Rowley*
> Neville/*Aries*
> ...





Dean Ambrose said:


> Ditto.





Nemesis said:


> @Khris
> 
> Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
> Cruiserweight Title Match: Neville
> ...





Lord Trollbias said:


> @Khris
> Andre the Giant Battle Royal: Braun Strowman
> Cruiserweight Title Match: Austin Aries
> Raw Tag Team Title Match: Enzo and Cass
> ...





teddy said:


> @Khris
> 
> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
> ...





SoulTaker said:


> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
> The Undertaker vs. *Roman Reigns*
> Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins*
> ...





Raiden said:


> Are we doing the bets for WM too? @Khris
> 
> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
> ...





Azeruth said:


> @Khris
> 
> Austin Aries def. Neville
> Braun Strowman wins Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
> ...





The Juice Man said:


> @Khris
> 
> Austin Aries def. Neville
> Braun Strowman wins Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
> ...





Kuya said:


> @Khris
> 
> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar*
> Bray Wyatt vs. *Randy Orton
> ...





The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Late for the show but ready to go boys
> 
> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton
> ...





Gibbs said:


> Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar: Lesnar
> Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton: Bray
> *The Undertaker* vs. Roman Reigns: Roman
> Triple H vs. *Seth Rollins: Seth*
> ...



hit me up if I missed anyone.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> .                                          Huh I thought Aries was still injured.



He's been back for a little less than 2 months.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There are Joshi women who have had bigger followings and you could make the argument there are women, or demons, in WWE who were bigger.
> 
> I think most influential of the modern era is definitely them though Sara Del Rey has a hell of a case


You go to other promotions quite a bit.  And you might be right when you do it.  But you also have to consider the size of the audience.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd wants to be hyped for this match but there isn't a lot of high spots and there's too many rest spots. Maybe even too much selling in between the spots.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Will AA use the brainbuster today?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Aries is going to be in pain tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

cool match so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You go to other promotions quite a bit.  And you might be right when you do it.  But you also have to consider the size of the audience.



I'm right to do it because you're looking at your catalog of information which doesn't seem to be that expansive. I am considering the size of the audience. Women like Akira Hakuto, Bull Nakano, and Aja Kong are perhaps bigger stars. I'd say Aja Kong definitely is. I mean you're kind of forgetting/not really knowing that the audience of most Joshi promotions was bigger and that these are women who were drawing very good houses for their careers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He's been back for a little less than 2 months.


I see. How did  he hurt his eye? I just remember seeing it and looking mighty nasty.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see. How did  he hurt his eye? I just remember seeing it and looking mighty nasty.



Nakamura


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm already tired of the 10 chants during count outs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Thought he had it with the 450


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Brilliant move by Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

So smart to go after that eye.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Pretty fucking Heelish from Neville there with the eye rake. 0-1 sadly though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Neville retains


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Neville is just a winner.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice Neville won.  A point for me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Good finish, disappointing result though. 

0/1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

0-1 on predictions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Bastard ref fucked me. Man clearly saw the eye rake but didn't DQ Neville. Piece of shit bastard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Good finish, disappointing result though.
> 
> 0/1


Thanks a lot


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Neville with that babyface eye-rake was a pretty good finish, I'm not gonna lie.
They were building with the eye socket injury and I didn't even notice.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks a lot



You know I'm bad at these. 
I go by booking logic rather than WWE logic a lot of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Payback a Raw brand exclusive?  Raw just had Fastlane.  I haven't really heard an explanation about this yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Payback a Raw brand exclusive?  Raw just had Fastlane.  I haven't really heard an explanation about this yet.


Because Smackdown gets Money in the Bank?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

#Heelmania

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't know whether that makes sense.  It seems like alternating between the two was a good system.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> #Heelmania


I hope so.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Nah fuck it I'm legit pissed. Not because of the match. It was good and the ending was solid. Pissed at the POS ref. Neville should have been DQed and I should be 1-0.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

GIMME THE GREEN LIGHT! cuz i'm ready to go oh oh oh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I would love to see Becky Lynch win.  Her supporters like myself deserve a payoff for the WWE making her a stereotypical dumb babyface for almost a year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Big Damo is in the Battle Royal?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

You guys want to post star ratings? I have Neville/Aries at 3.5 stars. May bump it down to 3.25.



Rukia said:


> I don't know whether that makes sense.  It seems like alternating between the two was a good system.



I think it's because Mania is like the season ending event so the new PPV cycle will start with Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

oh shit they got Killian Dane in there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

everyone gets the big show's theme for their jobber entrance 

edit: except for Braun


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big Damo is in the Battle Royal?



Yeah. I think they're high on him. I'm kind of salty at him using Omega's move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo Rawley fulfilled his purpose of getting Gronk to show up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Braun's walk took a minute and a half


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

all of them just standing there in the ring looks so dumb lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Last mania for Show .


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

who is that little ass dude?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Anybody gotta link?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldust in his original outfit tonight it seems.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

oh it was Kalisto lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol.  The vaudevillains.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow.  Quick night for the Big Show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

I had faith in you Braun. Sami is winning it then?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Stroman losing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

is that Big Show's last moment ever in the ring as a wrestler?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You guys want to post star ratings? I have Neville/Aries at 3.5 stars. May bump it down to 3.25.



Yeah. that'd be fun. Though I can't fairly rate the first show. I was doing some tech maintanance during, so I couldn't watch much.

-------------

There goes Strongman.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

there goes my pick/.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

oh wow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

And for Strowman.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy shit they had Braun eliminated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I had faith in you Braun. Sami is winning it then?



I would laugh so hard because of all the shit from the Meltzer report from like 3 months ago about him having heat


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe Mojo is going to win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kek Showw and strongman out


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Based on whos left. I'd bet Harper wins.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Huge mistake eliminating Braun early. They could have had someone slay him later in the match as a big moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

NXT guys greater than Strowman


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

oh shit is Ziggler gonna win?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Mojo is going to win?



I will laugh so damn hard. 
It might be a wild(er) card though, like Ziggler or somethin'. Or, hell, maybe Sami. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

What if Vince is pissed that Strowman got over himself?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Very unpredictable Mania so far.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

It's between Ziggler, Zayn, Harper and Sexual Chocolate imo


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

that chinese dude better not last that long.

disrespectful that he made it Wrestlemania before Dillinger.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Tian Bing is going to get every opportunity for a push over the enxt 2 years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Just wow


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Ziggler needs this.  He's been dead in the water lately.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Titus is stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Huge mistake eliminating Braun early. They could have had someone slay him later in the match as a big moment.



Mojo clotheslining Brawn over the top.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I will say that Big Damo is a really impressive worker. Dude's an evolved Bam Bam.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't see what WWE sees in Mojo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo is actually fucking winning this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Sanity will do well on the main roster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo got this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker's boy gonna win


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see what WWE sees in Mojo.



Rob Gronkowski


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

this is so dumb lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kick his ass Rob


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe Gronk in the front row made the result obvious?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dumbass security guard didn't know who Rob Gronkowski was


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

The fuck is happening?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

lol what is this.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

lol that girl security didnt know wtf was going on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't even know who this guy is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> lol what is this.


Only at Mania.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

OMG,......


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo fucking Rawley wins a Battle Royal that had the likes of Zayn, Harper, Strowman, Dain, etc...
Vincent is senile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

When you stay hype.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Shirker's boy gonna win


So I get no credit for this ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Don't even know who this guy is.



Probably the best Tight End in the history of the NFL. He's literally the only reason WWE fucks with Mojo like this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Mojo Rawley is terrible.  I don't know what the WWE likes about this guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

0-2.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

*Link Removed**Link Removed*
*Link Removed**Link Removed*
*Link Removed**Link Removed*

1/1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

yoooo mojo really is gettin that push!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I get no credit for this ?



yes. 



SoulTaker said:


> Probably the best Tight End in the history of the NFL. He's literally the only reason WWE fucks with Mojo like this.



I see.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Big Show loses 400 pounds and finishes 10 rounds of P90X to only perform 2 minutes at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't care.  So I can ignore it.  My BAE Becky Lynch is going to shine tonight!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I see.


Then I made no picks.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Battle Royal - 1.25
Nothing overtly exciting happened, and all of the guys with star power were gone before they could do anything cool. Rob coming in and tackling Jinder was fun. And my man Mojo winning is influencing my opinion a bit. Still, they've been building to something like this, so it makes the 2nd most sense given context (1st most was Sami taking it and rubbing it in Stephanie's face. But Steph always goes over so....)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yoooo mojo really is gettin that push!


No.  He will be Apollo Crews in a few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Glad Andre the Giant was on the pre-show.  That match was lousy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shoulda given Sami and Braun a one on one tbh. Waste of talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Charley Caruso


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> *Link Removed**Link Removed*
> *Link Removed**Link Removed*
> *Link Removed**Link Removed*
> 
> 1/1



He is entertaining.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then I made no picks.



No I mean you do get a point.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Wrestlemania really is not about wrestling at all. The Gronk thing was moments not matches in a nut shell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I forgot about Maria's annoying siren laugh.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Gronk looked like a looney in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> He is entertaining.


I don't like him.  I think he sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Crazy eyes tbh. Too old for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh wow.  The IC title match is on the kickoff?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No.  He will be Apollo Crews in a few weeks.





Rukia said:


> Glad Andre the Giant was on the pre-show.  That match was lousy.




Winners find a way to win, Rukia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Wait what? IC title got dropped as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Wait what? IC title got dropped as well?



Women's revolution

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> No I mean you do get a point.


Ah . Also kek IC on kickoff show


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mojo Rawley is terrible.  I don't know what the WWE likes about this guy.



Vince Logic: If I can sign former NFL players then maybe I can steal their fans 

All the while signing those the NFL don't want cause they were not good enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

But they got time for New Day filler, Taker's entrance, and possibly a rock cameo via satellite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh wow.  The IC title match is on the kickoff?



Poor Corbin & Dean.

I guess they truly don't have enough room on the card for whatever reason. Now that the Women's match is in, the IC match is out. I really don't get it. Why does this show have such lousy time management? Raw's 3 hours and constantly goes overtime.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ah . Also kek IC on kickoff show


You got buried bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Women's revolution



I wouldn't mind if both matches weren't multi-women matches.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

The true beauty of the roster tho is Cathy Kelley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Women's revolution


WWE's fault.  Stop crowing about the women's revolution if you want to focus on the men.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Went from a should be street fighter match to a pre-show filler. 
both deserve more tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You got buried bro.


Gonna go drink away.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

whoa this got moved to pre show?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

bland as fuck entrance for corbin. fuck, how they're handling this match is offending the fuck out of me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Hogan might make an appearance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Look at the prestige of the Andre the giant battle royal.  Last year's winner, still on pre-show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

No reaction for Dean.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

IC title on preshow is so disrespectful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

These entrances are shite. Probably cuz they have to rush down the ring to save time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Ramp so damn long, the commentators have to burn time by recapping the last match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This makes me think Dean might win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Otunga back?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Nobody cares .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This match needs weapons.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Please retire every fucking part timer tonight

Tired of this fucking disrespect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody cares .


Not being on the main show hurts the match for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck. No hardcore stipulation and preshow. This  hurting both wrestlers and belt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

mfw the berg/bork face off will probably last 10 minutes before they actually wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck. No hardcore stipulation and preshow. This  hurting both wrestlers and belt.


And Smackdown.  US title is more prestigious apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

These guys are trying, but no one is giving any shits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm always happy when the lunatic lariat is countered.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I bet that spot made Khris happy. 
Jeesus.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> These guys are trying, but no one is giving any shits.


Bad sign for the women tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I bet that spot made Khris happy.
> Jeesus.



Was just about to comment


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn.  0-3.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

1:2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice counter. That's about it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Please retire every fucking part timer tonight
> 
> Tired of this fucking disrespect



As long as part timers draw, they re not going anywhere.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean takes it. Weird. Not that I mind.
Rushed finish. I feel like this one was phoned in a bit because both combatants got caught off gaurd by the match placing.
...Well, Corbin, probably. Dean likely doesn't give a shit. *2/5* for me. Picked up near the end, but then wrapped up so damn abruptly

1-2, btw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

San Jose is a great city.  WWE should go there more frequently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Corbin spent half a year building his brand only to get jobbed out on the pre-show.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

1:2 also I hate these open stadium Manias it kills the noise the fans make (when they make it)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Dean takes it. Weird. Not that I mind.
> Rushed finish. I feel like this one was phoned in a bit because both combatants got caught off gaurd by the match placing.
> ...Well, Corbin, probably. Dean likely doesn't give a shit. *2/5* for me. Picked up near the end, but then wrapped up so damn abruptly
> 
> 1/2, btw.


@Shirker what rating did you give Neville/Aries?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Neville/Aries is the best match of the pre-show. To the surprise of no one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

apparently it's raining.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> 1:2 also I hate these open stadium Manias it kills the noise the fans make (when they make it)


It's the same for NCAA basketball.  The television product hasn't been as good since they started to book all of these football stadiums.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> apparently it's raining.


Is the roof retractable?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Ambrose was on the pre show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> 1:2 also I hate these open stadium Manias it kills the noise the fans make (when they make it)



Euro footie fans usually make up for it, but I can't hear shit.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Any live stream guys?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Shirker what rating did you give Neville/Aries?


Can't give it one. I was preoccupied with something during it and couldn't give it my full attention, so any rating I can give it is coming from an uneducated place.

That said, the parts I saw were pretty good. Those individual bits were better than the other two matches as a whole if you can believe that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Euro footie fans usually make up for it, but I can't hear shit.


Monday Night Raw will be good though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Reigns deserves to win.  I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

I wish I could change my NF name


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wish I could change my NF name


You were on the pre-show dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

2 of my boys got jobbed out on the pre-show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reigns deserves to win.  I don't care what anyone says.



"Deserves" is a stretch, but it definitely makes the most sense for him to win.
'Taker really shouldn't be winning matches currently. Who knows, though? Neville and Corbin should've won. Maybe WWE will pussy out with the boos like they have every single time they try to finalize his push.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker is the GOAT performer of all time.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Man, I think Roman v Taker will main event. And Reigns might turn heel tonight. Taker might fuck around and beat The Big Dog.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

And Ambrose had the nerve to call Brock lazy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> As long as part timers draw, they re not going anywhere.


They gotta retire sooner or later


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You were on the pre-show dude.


If I was Dean I'd legit tell the company to shove it. But I actually have pride unlike happy to be here Ambrose


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Shinsuke is going to Smackdown!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> And Ambrose had the nerve to call Brock lazy.



He is, though I suppose the last person who should be saying it is Dean.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Theme Song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If I was Dean I'd legit tell the company to shove it. But I actually have pride unlike happy to be here Ambrose


Real talk.  Dean and AJ should quit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  Dean and AJ should quit.



>AJ quitting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Real talk. Dean and AJ should quit.



It's good money and brand exposure tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's good money and brand exposure tho.


Well Ambrose is definitely exposed


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

lol weird Tinashe is at Wrestlemania

i love to get 2 onnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >AJ quitting





Khris said:


> It's good money and brand exposure tho.


some of these guys are made to look like fools at every turn.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Tinashe is so sexy


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Well WWE you never fail at making me reach for the mute button at the start of Wrestlemania proper.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They gotta retire sooner or later



Unfortunately that's not prowrestling. The problem isn't the part timers it's how they're used and how none of the current talent benefits from them being around. Like not even from a teaching standpoint or the most efficient use of their supposed drawing power. If part timers are such a big draw you'd think the opponent shouldn't matter too much, they shouldn't need each other.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Queen!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking mad now. Fuck all these matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The ultimate thrill ride!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's good money and brand exposure tho.



How bout it's good to not have to travel all around the world and barely spend any time in the same country as your family.



			
				Karl Anderson said:
			
		

> "It's a different kind of rough. Sometimes I'd be in Japan for six straight weeks, then I'd come home for nine days, then go back on the road for a month. It'd be cool to be home for nine days, but I'd be gone from the United States for a month and a half sometimes, almost two months. The WWE has been cool because I get to come home every single week. I'm home two or three days a week and I get to take my kids to the school bus and pick my kids up from school, and they get to see daddy weekly man. I get to be home a lot more. It's a grind because you're flying weekly and you're on the road four days a week, but no matter what I get to be home every week and it's - I'm used to the travel, it's what I do. It is what it is and it's okay."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

New Day fucks!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Reigns will "finger poke of doom" taker


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

ITS A NEW DAY YES IT IS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ, Joe, Cena, Miz, Corbin, Dean, Sami, Roman, Braun, and Cesaro all healthy and we still get this card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Future World Champion Xavier Woods


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Well my argument for AJ is that he has been doing this for 20 years.  I feel like he should have enough money saved up to retire.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Is Big E cosplaying Terra?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Is there anything more cringy that Cole pretending he knows what FF and its characters are...?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Xavier Zack/Cloud?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh my God,I hate the New Day now.It's the same old shit.Get the fuck outta my screen you lame fodders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> AJ, Joe, Cena, Miz, Corbin, Dean, Sami, Roman, Braun, and Cesaro all healthy and we still get this card.



It does suck on a lot of different fronts doesn't it? I think about the fact that's mostly a crowd of smarks and they have one work rate match filled with a bunch of special attraction bouts.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

these Otaku motherfuckers lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Xavier Zack/Cloud?



Woods = Could
Big E = Terra
Not sure who Kofi is tho lol.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

New Day could pass for One Piece characters by how messy those get ups are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Big E referencing Woods' dick


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

@White Hawk New Day is just the worst dude.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Woods is basically the black HBK


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Big E makes a dick joke
Camera firmly on Xavier.

WWE, plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It does suck on a lot of different fronts doesn't it? I think about the fact that's mostly a crowd of smarks and they have one work rate match filled with a bunch of special attraction bouts.



They don't realize that Mania crowds are mostly smark crowds now. But they still wouldn't give a shit even if they did.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh wow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Based on the live results, this turn out to be an unpredictable shit show.

Fucking mongoloid Mojo won??? Are you fucking kidding me? Rofl

Aries and Corbin jobbed too. This shit is hilarious!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

WHAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @White Hawk New Day is just the worst dude.



Finally it's over


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

This Mania about to be the one of the worst


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane better pull out something better than a coast to coast missile drop kick. I want a shooting star press.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Who won the battle royal?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Smackdown getting no respect tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Who won the battle royal?


Mojo Rawley.  Seriously.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Who won the battle royal?



Fucking Mojo with interference from Gronk


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

....This is fucking stupid.

So much for AJ being paired with Shane because of drawing power. If they gave a shit about that, they'd be on later. What the hell is this show so far?

Well, at least the match should be decent, i guess.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Shane better pull out something better than a coast to coast missile drop kick. I want a shooting star press.


Remember his body isn't like the nose or his pops, steroids isn't holding it together


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Are they insane curtain jerking with this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Who said this was RAWrestleMania? You sir get a cookie.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ v Shane

Hoping for a ***1/2 at least


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol at the ic title match being put on the preshow. guess they need more time for their pop rapping buffoons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Did American Betas even compete in the jobber royal?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Who said this was RAWrestleMania? You sir get a cookie.


This is a RAW brand PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Remember his body isn't like the nose or his pops, steroids isn't holding it together



No one takes steroids anymore. It's all SARMs and HGH.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Did American Betas even compete in the jobber royal?


They did.  And they were eliminated before Titus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Who's that?



Rob Gronkowski, the Tight End from the Patriots who was on the cover of Madden


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Did American Betas even compete in the jobber royal?


Yea they did.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Making old man Shane run this far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ's gear is sweet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Why no pyro this year?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> No one takes steroids anymore. It's all SARMs and HGH.


Big unstoppable babyfaces isn't interesting anymore but doesn't stop vince from living in the 80s


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

I still can't stand seeing the best wrestler in the world against a freaking non-wrestler.Jesus Vince,you fucking dunce.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Is this the largest crowd AJ has wrestled in front of?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Rob Gronkowski, the Tight End from the Patriots who was on the cover of Madden



I meant who's this Mojo dude.I don't remember him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shut up Otunga.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Who's that?



The hype friend in the back


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

AutismMania lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane still destroying fresh kicks by wrestling in them  

At least Shena wrestles in New Balance


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Everything from the ramp, the ring, entrances and the wrestling itself reeks of autism 

Gg vince!

NJPW will come and save us now


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane putting on a headlock. ck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Is this the largest crowd AJ has wrestled in front of?



He wrestled at last years Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Man can we just skip to Taker vs Roman? I want to call it a day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Wait. Why are they *wrasslin*?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

This match is already good. The crowd is making it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, Shane's actually moving and I'm confused. 

I know a lot of it is AJmeister selling, but still.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The hype friend in the back



lmao a jobber won?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

>stiff elbow


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> This match is already good. The crowd is making it


This is probably going to be the match of the night.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Honestly AJ has had 3 star G1 matches against Yujiro Takahashi and Toru Yano who are terrible fucking wrestlers. Shane might really be better than them. I really think this can be 3.5 stars.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> lmao a jobber won?



Mojo Jojo's been getting a stealth push for the past 3 months now. Been winning and looking good is a bunch of midcard matches (Royal Rumble aside) while no one was looking.

...But I was. 

------------

Match is relatively decent so far. Liking the storytelling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Dunno why they took out MiTB matches in WM. At least you would have been entertain for 30 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

No one predicting the card order had AJ/Shane first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ should have main evented this show. Best worker and actually over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

@teddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> AJ should have main evented this show. Best worker and actually over.



It's so funny how if they just put the best wrestling event on and entertained everyone the word of mouth would get them the notoriety their looking for from the event.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane being wreckless on the rope and the Ref needed to tell him to knock it off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

What kind of Angle slam is that


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

I still have no idea why Vince decided to put Shane against a dinosaur like Taker last year.Opponents with the size and style of AJ are much more suited for Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Release northern lights?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane gets so sloppy when he starts getting gassed


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> AJ should have main evented this show. Best worker and actually over.



Hopefully he gets his before he hangs up the boots. It's looking like Reigns v Lesnar next year too though. I like AJ, think he definitely deserves his main event.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ never wins with the calf crusher.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

I kinda hope Shane jumps off the ring above the ring


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> AJ should have main evented this show. Best worker and actually over.



Nope need gasberg and bork to put butts in seats 



Khris said:


> @teddy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No one predicting the card order had AJ/Shane first.



WWE logic > Booking logic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

that ramp is the biggest heel in the arena tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

What??? Even Shane can kick out of the Styles Clash??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> that ramp is the biggest heel in the arena tonight.



*Boos the ramp every time it's on camera*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I GUESS shane gets to kick out cuz it was a half styles clash. I GUESS.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What??? Even Shane can kick out of the Styles Clash??



Styles Clash is now AA tier.
Nominating AJ starts style clashing from the top rope.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

run lil Naitch


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Has AJ ever done the Spiral Tap in WWE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

yassss.. trash cans


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

What did youu think we were gonna escape wackiness in a Shane O'Match?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Always love how a stray kick and punch can kill a ref


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

AJ marks are fucking annoying


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

@SoulTaker this is ***1/2 + some so far

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Has the C2C actually defeated anyone?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Yep totally knew shane was going for that table spot again. except this time aj is going to dodge it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Always love how a stray kick and punch can kill a ref



This one looked like it actually fuckin' hurt though.

In the context of ref bumpage, that friend should be out for at least a half hour.

------------------

Good hangtime from Shane. Always surprised by how much distance he can get. Both young AND old Shane.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ marks are fucking annoying



He's probably the best overall wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Well it could be worst Dean Ambrose could have had a match at WM


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

No more of those bulky monitors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

This fire


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool down match next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This is actually better than taker's match last year.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane looked like he fucked up his arm. 

He seems fine now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Has the C2C actually defeated anyone?


Van Terminator/C2C was always a transitional move.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shooting star press.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

HOLY FUCK HE WENT FOR THE SHOOTING STAR PRESS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane about to bust out a 900 soon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shano-ooooooooooooo


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

SHOOTING STAR PRES OMG!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought those were banned?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Shooting star press better than Borks


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

FUCKING SHOOTING STAR PRESS.
SHANE'S FUCKING KNEES, WHY DOES HE DO THIS TO ME?!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

They don’t want none


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> He's probably the best overall wrestler on the roster.


He is but again bothers me story wise. Also Shane was great tonight


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

2:2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Shooting star press better than Borks



You're not even wrong.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

The fucker can hit a Shooting star press? Holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

SD women's match next.  Cool down time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I think that's 4 stars for me. When this match was first announced I said if they did that shooting star press spot it'd probably mean the match was a 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Jesus, narutoforums is crashing because of the autism being displayed at this event 

Shane will win the match at this rate and AJ gets 'fired' to Raw ck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Good match. Good booking as well with the Shane spots and bumps.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Solid 3/5 for me. Shane put on a better performance than he has any really business putting on. AJ helped him out great. Good finish, right person won.

2:2


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Shane sold that forearem like he got shot. and props to him for hanging in this


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Someone should fight in the ring, above the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow.  The card order.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

2:2 KO don't you fail me.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmao. So Shane v AJ was waaaaay better than Ambrose and Corbin.

Shane is FORTY SEVEN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah the card order is bullshit. This is the best feud in the company right now ffs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

If KO could get on Talking Smack it'd be a wrap. Without handcuffs I think he's better than Miz on promos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

You can watch the matches you care about and do other things in an hour I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If KO could get on Talking Smack it'd be a wrap. Without handcuffs I think he's better than Miz on promos.



Hell, have them feud. Have Owens and Maryse talk shit in French even.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Lmao. So Shane v AJ was waaaaay better than Ambrose and Corbin.
> 
> Shane is FORTY SEVEN


It's really not hard to wrestle better than Ambrose tho, even hornswoggle could hold a 4 star match before Ambrose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Shane sold that forearem like he got shot. and props to him for hanging in this



Shane's selling is always great because he's legitimately dying and uses that as inspiration. That table spot scared the hell out of me. I don't know how he had the stamina to pull off the Shooting Star Press.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

When Shane can outwrestle your champ.

EDIT: Pyro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Shane's selling is always great because he's legitimately dying and uses that as inspiration. That table spot scared the hell out of me. I don't know how he had the stamina to pull off the Shooting Star Press.


We should stop being surprised that shane is a freak tbh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

The return of the countdown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Light bright scarf!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Chris I love you man, but that scarf


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Hell, have them feud. Have Owens and Maryse talk shit in French even.



Fire. Honestly wouldn't be mad if they flip flopped Owens alignment just to make this happen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Best entrance so far.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Jericho over asf.  Biggest babyface in the company right now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> We should stop being surprised that shane is a freak tbh



I guess I should. Dude spot monkeys better gassed than some guys do fresh and I'm just gonna have to accept that that's a fucking thing apparently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

They already replaced the shattered announce table? That was fast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

@SoulTaker  since the ladder match hasn't happened yet I'm convinced the hardyz in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I guess I should. Dude spot monkeys better gassed than some guys do fresh and I'm just gonna have to accept that that's a fucking thing apparently.


A post to post drop kick 10 minutes into a match is an amazing thing for anyone.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker  since the ladder match hasn't happened yet I'm convinced the hardyz in it



I agree with this for some reason


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Owens gonna bust out a package piledriver?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker  since the ladder match hasn't happened yet I'm convinced the hardyz in it



Didn't Jeff say they were not coming back.  Or was that an April Fools since it came out yesterday.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Only issue I have with Hardyz is that they had a ladder match last night


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker  since the ladder match hasn't happened yet I'm convinced the hardyz in it


I don't think that'll happen but if it does i'll mark out like a bitch


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't Jeff say they were not coming back.  Or was that an April Fools since it came out yesterday.



What was he supposed to say they were coming back


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I hear thunder.
Oh, jeez is it raining? Can't tell if I see droplets or if it's just the Network's shitty resolution.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Best PG package piledriver yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I think I hear thunder.
> Oh, jeez is it raining?



peeps on twitter say it is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Drag is acting like he is old enough to know who the Hardy Boyz are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Owens gonna bust out a package piledriver?



Don't tease me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I think I hear thunder.
> Oh, jeez is it raining? Can't tell if I see droplets or if it's just the Network's shitty resolution.


Yea its gonna rain


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The wind seems like it is a factor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Normal though.  There were a lot of complaints like this at the last Mania too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I keep forgetting to check Maffew's twitter during PPVs. He's always pretty amusing with the live tweeting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Walls!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool counter to the cannon ball.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck, does Jericho knows how to tease a tap. I thought that was it, even though it'd make no sense.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The pop up powerbomb failed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

KickoutOfFinishersMania


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Owens


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Jericho kicks out of the pop up.
Is that the first time? I think it's the 2nd at the very least.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I hope it rains during OldBerg's entrance so he can just slide to the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

One finger on the rope.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Idk why but that finger ropebreak felt like a troll move


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

He ropebreaked with a finger


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

That finger rope break was some fucking great spacing. 

Everybody in the house got a good laugh out of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

That was all right. Just... all right.

3.75 from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

That was a good match. 3.75 stars for me. Owens reminds me of Jake Roberts in terms of his psychology and creativity helping him have a good match with anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I think we have already seen the best matches on the card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Feud not over so I'm okay with the finish.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That was a good match. 3.75 stars for me. Owens reminds me of Jake Roberts in terms of his psychology and creativity helping him have a good match with anyone.



I have the same score.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Kevin takes it.

Finish felt a little abrupt. Solid wrestling match, but didn't feel as well paced or fun as the previous one. 3 for the wrestling

3-2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

I forgot that a musical performance is in the main card.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

That's a shitty wrestlemania theme but i guess it fits vince's desire to be mainstream


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha or Charlotte.  I want one of those two to win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Aries vs Neville 3.0.   Dean vs Corbin 1.0.                  AJ vs Shane 4.0.       KO vs Jericho 2.8


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha heel turn pls.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I forgot that a piss break is in the main card.


Ftfy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Ftfy


I'm hurting right now .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

This is gonna be another wild card prediction from me.

I picked Sasha to take it tonight. Mostly because I think the turn is happening sooner rather than later. If Sasha doesn't take it, Bayley should and the turn should happen tomorrow. If neither take it, then I fail to see how they're gonna make the turn work or why it would happen, so there probably won't be one..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Bayley should be out last.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Run to the ring Nia!


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sasha heel turn pls.


Yep can easily see this happening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

@Nemesis we both got it wrong fam. Only natural for me since I haven't clue about XIV.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

JOJO looking fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha NEEDS the heel turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia gonna get gassed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

When the fat chick can outlast your champ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia about to be gassed. Fat fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck. Face entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha is a star.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

That's a health hazard you dumb bitch! Get into the passenger seat before you kill yourself!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha should reign for like 1000 days straight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn! Sasha's attire.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm hurting right now .


You not hype for the obligatory flo rida appearance?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Bastards big girl needed that ride.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Bayley the ultimate underdog.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Why do they fuck up the loop of this theme the way they do.
Did they legit lose or corrupt the original tune or something?

It's such small thing, but it drives me fucking *nuts*.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> You not hype for the obligatory flo rida appearance?


Y u gotta kick me while I'm down?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

3:2 so far. bytw Sasha and Bayley could lez each other.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn.  A lot of fireworks for Charlotte.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn. All that pyro for Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 3:2 so far. bytw Sasha and Bayley could lez each other.


2-3 I guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Lets count how many rest spots would Nia do then compare it later to Roman's. 

These samoan fat fucks rofl


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha's heel run is where she had the cluster of 4 star matches. I think she's a good enough seller to be a face but she really does thrive as a heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Y u gotta kick me while I'm down?


That's what bruvs do tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia could get it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

The gymnastics they have to pull to make that ramp not look like a huge waste of time is ridiculous, but I have to admit... for some of these guys, the bigness of the stage looks incredible. Charlotte and Shasha's were great.

Can't wait to see Wyatt's fireflies. Should look better this year since it's night time now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Charlotte goat


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the problem with Nia being in the match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

At least one big guy/gal looked good tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia with the banzai drop tribute


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kek Nia


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Honestly.  Charlotte could go babyface in this match if the WWE wanted it.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't give a darn what anyone says.

Nia is dope

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

Whenever Nia turns her back on the camera and ducks for a bit, you will mistake her for an elephant indeed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> That's what bruvs do tho


True but WWE did that to me already.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

The horsewomen vs Nia is a pretty good story. Completely undermines the Bayley character but whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Double turn would be nice. End it with Charlotte v Sasha at Summerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Can we get a Figure 8 & Bank Statement on Nia?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia working how she should've since forever.

---------

NXT tag recap incoming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nia almost dead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Damn. All that pyro for Charlotte.


Facts. made her seem pretty regal


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Pretty damn good spot.
Hope Nia's okay. She almost landed on her neck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Bye Nia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Charlotte lolwins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Loved that spot. Dunno why. Love it when wrestlers use their brain.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

That was pretty good psychology there with Nia.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm impressed. Nia served a pretty solid purpose and we got some wicked spots out of it. Now she's gone so the wrestling wrestling can start.

Congrats, WWE, you proved me wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Why not shake Charlotte's hand?  Aren't these guys babyface characters?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

That corkscrew moonsault spot is fucking perfect


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Charlotte the goat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

GODDAMN. I FUCKING MARKED.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why not shake Charlotte's hand?  Aren't these guys babyface characters?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Charlotte is the MVP of this match so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'm impressed. Nia served a pretty solid purpose and we got some wicked spots out of it.
> 
> Congrats, WWE, you proved me wrong.


. Imagined a female Shield there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


>


Shirker.  That was some badass team work!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Charlotte is the female Shawn. Ms. Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

What?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow totally didn't see sasha getting eliminated


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Lots of Chekov's gun in the psychology tonight


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasha's gone.

3:3

Surprised Sasha's the one that got rocked by the exposed buckle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the same Sasha that almost survived that Iron Woman match right?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Surprised Sasha is out just like that.  Didn't advance Sasha heel turn at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Kinda want Charlotte to win tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

3:3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Tap Bayley!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Sasha heel turn pls.



Until they bring in new faces they can't.  It would basically be Bailey and heels


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

We need Natural Selection.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> . Imagined a female Shield there



Holding out for the four horsewomen in a survivor series match on a team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Figures. Charlotte gonna be female Ric Flair with title holds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Until they bring in new faces they can't.  It would basically be Bailey and heels



Double turn with Charlotte.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Kinda want Charlotte to win tbh.


Wouldn't even be mad


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Double turn with Charlotte.


I want it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> This is the same Sasha that almost survived that Iron Woman match right?



Sasha's been weakened by being in too close a proximity to Nia for too long. 



Rukia said:


> Surprised Sasha is out just like that.  Didn't advance Sasha heel turn at all.



Probably tomorrow then if Bayley takes it.

--------------------

Fuckin' great spot on the turnbuckle, btw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

3-3.  Meh finish.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

**1/2


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Bayley doesn't deserve to be champion with Sasha and Charlotte around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Bayley's finishers just aren't very convincing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

That was a weirdly booked match but I enjoyed the Nia and Charlotte spots. Also, I just became a Charlotte fan. She really does look like a megastar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Spotted Bayley Nips.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Bayley doesn't deserve to be champion with Sasha and Charlotte around.


She sells merch though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> That was a weirdly booked match but I enjoyed the Nia and Charlotte spots. Also, I just became a Charlotte fan. She really does look like a megastar.


Charlotte made the match.  The spots with Nia aren't possible without her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> That was a weirdly booked match but I enjoyed the Nia and Charlotte spots. Also, I just became a Charlotte fan. She really does look like a megastar.


Now u wanna jump on the goat train


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Nemesis we both got it wrong fam. Only natural for me since I haven't clue about XIV.


 

I really need to get back into FF14


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Bayley doesn't deserve to be champion with Sasha and Charlotte around.


She works much better as an underdog chasing the title. not surprised the top brass missed that aspect of her character


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Bayley takes it. She should've won if Sasha didn't tbh. They made her reign dubious for no fucking reason, so I guess they needed to prove that she can fend people off and repair the damage they did. Plus, Sasha's heel turn incoming, presumably.

3.25. Way shorter than I would've liked, but had some great spots and some overall solid wrestling. Better than I thought it'd be


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Now u wanna jump on the goat train



Always thought she was good, but am an actual fan now.

Asuka v Charlotte at Mania34 pls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

They cut the Bayley celebration short.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I was wrong when I was critical of Charlotte.  She's fucking great.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> They cut the Bayley celebration short.



They cut a lot short for that match.

Are they truly so strapped for time? What the fuck to they have planned for the next 2 hours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> They cut a lot short for that match.
> 
> Are they truly so strapped for time? What the fuck to they have planned for the next 2 hours?


The best matches are finished already tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Wish Beth wrestled with the current gen.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Kurt Angle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Wish Beth wrestled with the current gen.


Lita is who I want.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Insane pop fo Angle.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Glam Slam to Nia Jax would be impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> They cut a lot short for that match.
> 
> Are they truly so strapped for time? What the fuck to they have planned for the next 2 hours?


SD W Title Match, Performances, etc Goldberg entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Yay. Spot-fest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Raw brand PPV continues.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

My man Seth with the pop 

Orlando will explode when he makes his entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

SD Women's match or Miz/Maryse next.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Forgot enzo is in this.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

You sawft you sloppy, they callin me papi


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Well broken Hardy's could help pull this weird wreslemania out of the production funk it's in


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Taker's entrance.



The best part about this comment is that it's barely an exaggeration.
Unless he books it, the entrance can take 10 minutes easily with that ramp.

Maybe he'll teleport, who knows?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> They cut a lot short for that match.
> 
> Are they truly so strapped for time? What the fuck to they have planned for the next 2 hours?


A rest break for oldberg


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

It's dangerous to put Enzo in a ladder match.  He might get killed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd lit for Enzo and Cass


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

This is what over looks like. Enzo hate boners won't change the reality. Zo is a star


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Kilt on Cesaro


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Sheamus is likable as a midcarder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Are those skirts?

EDIT: man those looked more like skirts.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Friendship Bruisers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Crowd lit for Enzo and Cass


They always get unlit during the actual match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Cass could throw Enzo to grab them titles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

I really like sheamus and cesaro's back-to-back pose


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cass could throw Enzo to grab them titles.


Ok the mental image of this happening got me


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's dangerous to put Enzo in a ladder match.  He might get killed.



I'm not sure who's idea this was considering his track record for messing up spots.
Hope he'll be somewhat of a background character in this one. I don't want the certified G to die in a ladder accident like Nitro did.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Stupid move by Cass.  Could have been a regular tag match if they didn't help Cesaro and Sheamus two weeks ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

No Hardyz but we get the New Day.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Hardy bros?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cass could throw Enzo to grab them titles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Delete chants.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

This is sketchy.

EDIT*
OH MT FUCKING GOD!
OH MY FUCKING FUCKING GOD!

OOHHH MY GOD!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

HARDY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

oh fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Cole said brokennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... my fuckkkkkk,.. osht shittttttttttttttttttttttt

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

DELETE


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

@WhatADrag  we were right


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Ooooooooooh mmmmmyyyyyyyy fuuuuuucccckkkkkiiinnnnnggg ggggggoooooooodfdffddhrjfjxjdjdhdue8wigngnvh yvutufhryeueyrgcgcgfycycyvyfu38fuxbfhf


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Broken wrestle mania is fixed by being broken


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

That pop bury the entire Raw Tag division


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

I guess CM Punk was wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy shit the fucking Hardyz are crazy. This is crazy. Fuck yeah


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shit they got rid of the good Matt


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Well Damn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Man if Edge and Christian would team up one more time


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

POETRY IN MOTION SPOT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank You MeekMahan


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

Whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff going full blown greatest hits


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Whisper in the Wind


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Good to have the Hardyz here.  They are ladders experts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Raw >>>>>>>>> Smackdown

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

The best way around gimmick infringement head injury Hardy's


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Brother Hardys
I knew you'd come.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Hardyz living proof fat can be poetry in motion


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm gonna be mad af if i don't get a swanton off the ladder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck. Jeff is crazy lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

"The Club retired the Dudley Boys"



-----------

RIP, Jeff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Way to go you just turned Enzo and Cass heel.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

i wish the dudley's were in this


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

This spot is fucking stupid and I adore it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

How Jeff move so agile with so much weight!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Cesaro aint human dude.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

For fuck sake, I hate Michael Cole. Call the fucking match: going on twitter, talking about the history and shit. Call the fucking match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kek everyone here just turned to a hypocrite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Kicking the shit out of Jeff The Match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

WWE Network shitting the bed because people heard about the Hardys and logging into the network enmass.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek everyone here just turned to a hypocrite


How so?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

So Hardy's on Raw and Nakamura on Smackdown


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

i love how Cory hates Enzo with a passion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Guess the Ambrose gotta give up his gimmick since the OG Jeff is back


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek everyone here just turned to a hypocrite


I'm glad I'm no the only one that noticed.

People did the same thing when Sting came.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This spot is fucking stupid and I adore it.


Spot got me hype tbh. i love what cesaro/sheamus has turned into as a team


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek everyone here just turned to a hypocrite



tbf, I doubt anyone here wants the Hardys to win, we're just happy to see them.

Personally, I want the bruiserbuddies to win. Do it for Foley. He believed in you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> How so?


Shittying on nostalgia and now cheering for it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff about to cash himself another 150k cheque!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff you fucking asshole. No.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff gonna do something crazy


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> How so?


Neckbeards bitching about part timers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

150k in the bank and the championship Jeff has the best night of his life!


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Got what i fucking wanted

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

He only got Cesaro. LOL.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Hardyz won the championships a day after losing the ROH belts


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

OH SHITTTTTT


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> tbf, I doubt anyone here wants the Hardys to *win*, we're just happy to see them.



...god dammit....

3:4, btw.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Jeff's first ever WM win


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh damn i wasn't expecting them to win the titles


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Wrestle mania saved by the Hardy's delete the shittiness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Neckbeards bitching about part timers.



Proof that they are.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Enzo and Cass lose another title match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Wrestle mania saved by the Hardy's delete the shittiness


I think everything has been really good so far.  The rest of the card is suspect though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Correction. He got Sheamus but the ladder didn't break.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

THAT WAS FUCKING GLORIOUS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Raw's tag division got DELETED.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmfao old timers winning title on first match


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Part timers > geeks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

All i need now is Punk beating both Brock and Goldberg

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shittying on nostalgia and now cheering for it.





The Juice Man said:


> Neckbeards bitching about part timers.





Shirker said:


> tbf, I doubt anyone here wants the Hardys to win, we're just happy to see them.
> 
> Personally, I want the bruiserbuddies to win. Do it for Foley. He believed in you



Pretty much what shirker said. their inclusion injected sme life into this event for me but i wasn't really looking forward to them winning the titles


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

>Jeff out there killing himself 
>Comparing it to cantbumpBerg


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

i never watch TNA so i never seen Broken Hardy outside of youtube. I hope that character is allowed so I can see what the hype is.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

A solid fun 3.5 match that got bumped up to a 4 by the surprise of seeing the unexpectedly quick return of the Hardys. Rather Team Bruiser or Enzo/Cass could've taken it (for the storyline and for my bet respectively). But whatever, it is what it is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Come on Miz/Maryse.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lmfao old timers winning title on first match


There's a difference between the Hardy's and Goldberg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Pretty much what shirker said. their inclusion injected sme life into this event for me but i wasn't really looking forward to them winning the titles


The issue is that hurts the talent . Still a lazy way to 'fix' Mania.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i never watch TNA so i never seen Broken Hardy outside of youtube. I hope that character is allowed so I can see what the hype is.


You stupid idiot!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Has John put a ring on her finger?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i never watch TNA so i never seen Broken Hardy outside of youtube. I hope that character is allowed so I can see what the hype is.



The genius of the broken Hardy's is that Matt can get back into the role anytime. Alls he has to do is take a bump on the head and bam we get broken Matt again. Still, WWE is likely going to wait to see how the lawsuit pans outs first.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Has John put a ring on her finger?


They are probably engaged.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> >Jeff out there killing himself
> >Comparing it to cantbumpBerg


Both stole spotlight from young talent.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

i disagree, i think Hardy's are the perfect team to put the belts on. the division is super stagnant and they can build up other teams by having them be chased.

putting the belts on any of the other 3 teams does not move the needle for the division. 

what WWE should do tho is put all tag teams on one roster and all women on the other. not enough depth to have them on split rosters.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Jerry music entrance is the best.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> >Jeff out there killing himself
> >Comparing it to cantbumpBerg


To be fair Jeff had to make it by actually having talent and Berg made it because he juiced


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Jerry Lawler getting the puppies match slot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Plus its fine if you want to see them in title match at least build Enzo and Cass at Mania the bring them in and let them build credibility to facing them.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Ironically the match that has the most heat so far....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i disagree, i think Hardy's are the perfect team to put the belts on. the division is super stagnant and they can build up other teams by having them be chased.
> 
> putting the belts on any of the other 3 teams does not move the needle for the division.
> 
> what WWE should do tho is put all tag teams on one roster and all women on the other. not enough depth to have them on split rosters.


You know why? Cause they won't back up any tag tea!m that's why.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> To be fair Jeff had to make it by actually having talent and Berg made it because he juiced



The irony.

*METH *Hardy.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Miz looking like Shredder from Ninja Turtles

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

HHH/Seth or SD Women's match next.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Maryse smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Miz looking like Shredder from Ninja Turtles


Maryse looks hot dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Maryse.  



Dean Ambrose said:


> Both stole spotlight from young talent.



Wanna bet who of the two is gonna give it back? Being active makes the world of difference. Look at Jericho for example.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

the sound team has been terrible so far for wrestlemania. lots of silent spots.

also, the wwe network servers are still shit. i've already had to refresh the browser at least 6 times.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The irony.
> 
> *METH *Hardy.


Meth is an athletic enhancement now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Maryse.
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet who of the two is gonna give it back? Being active makes the world of difference. Look at Jericho for example.


Jericho also took Brays at a time when he needed the win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nikki and Cena.  Such a great team they require separate entrances.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Shena already gassed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker will take like 2 hours to walk down that ramp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jericho also took Brays at a time when he needed the win.



Look at Bray and Owens now. You're not helping your cause lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Cena running slow asf.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Neville/Aries: 3.25 
Andre: 1.75
Corbin/Ambrose: 2.75
Shane/AJ: 4
KO/Jericho: 3.75
Raw Women:2.75
Raw Tag: 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK!!? Hardy Boyz are now ROH, WWE and Superkick Party champions!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nikki and Cena gassed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Look at Bray and Owens now. You're not helping your cause lol.


Yea now.Way to pick and choose cause its Hardy's.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Meth is an athletic enhancement now?


We know Jeff is a meth head.

You don't know if Goldberg does roids.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea now.Way to pick and choose cause its Hardy's.



You can't blame me for not getting excited about OldCantBumpBerg but get excited by a team that can help their division grow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

GO MIZ!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The issue is that hurts the talent . Still a lazy way to 'fix' Mania.


Eh i don't see how it's hurting the talent directly tbh. especially with people like the hardyz who actually work full time and are far less likely to hold them down with op booking


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

id pick Maryse over Nikki to smash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Miz was excellent this year.He also put up awesome matches.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

The Earth contain 28% Silicon, Nikki and Maryse right now has the rest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Eh i don't see how it's hurting the talent directly tbh. especially with people like the hardyz who actually work full time and are far less likely to hold them down with op booking


Win title after being gone for 7 years in first match back? Well OK.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

For the Hardy's, all I'm gonna say is that I'm gonna withold judgement until I see how active they really are and how they handle incoming feuds.

Matt and Jeff apparently want to have a freer schedule in the past, and we know how WWE is with schedules. So either they've decided they don't mind being away for long anymore or WWE threw them a bone and now they're part time and can be home just as much as with TNA.

Either way, I want Cesaro and Sheamus's newfound friendship to go over, so I hope this leads to that in some way.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

John Cena should fucking go home and have sex with his dog.
The night is over. Broken Matt has deleted WWE!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd against Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> You can't blame me for not getting excited about OldCantBumpBerg but get excited by a team that can help their division grow.


Dude as I explained if it was built up right I understand. This night was to build new tag team stars.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Cena looking so weak.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude as I explained if it was built up right I understand. This night was to build new tag team stars.



What build?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Terrible sign for Oldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd into this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Hardy's just elevated the division. It's good for the talent in that division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Cena eating offense. Super Nikki or Cena incoming.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2017)

John looking mortified af thinking about the shit that he's about to do to Nikki after the match


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

So stoked that I can see the match today on my phone . At work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> What build?


Enzo and Cass win , on Raw Hardy's come back. Let them get a few wins and then have them win at Payback or after.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Miz so gewd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Miz is the goat heel.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Crowd into this match.



Damn right. Cena's Cena and Miz is literally the best he's ever been.

These two could pace back and forth for 20 minutes and the crowd'd be into it. 

The real test comes when Nikki and Maryse get in the ring. Hopefully they keep that to a minimum.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cena looking so weak.



Definitely using it to push Miz as much as they can. Looks like it's actually working lmao.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Matt and Jeff are probably on a part time contract, but will likely show up weekly, just not on house shows.

Cesaro and Shaemus should move to smackdown, they can shine there and the tag team division could use a spark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

JBL: I don't think Cena has faced anyone like the Miz

Oh you mean you forget when Miz beat Cena at Wrestlemania for the title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo and Cass win , on Raw Hardy's come back. Let them get a few wins and then have them win at Payback or after.



Hardyz didn't even pin anyone. They won their gimmick match, and Cole implied they've been active since he said "things are about to be broken". Shit, everyone already knows they've been active. They just got off from a ladder match with the bucks. The two situations aren't comparable. Just stop lol.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

4:5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Booooooooooooo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Hardyz didn't even pin anyone. They won their gimmick match, and Cole implied they've been active since he said "things are about to be broken". Shit, everyone already knows they've been active. They just got off from a ladder match with the bucks. The two situations aren't comparable. Just stop lol.


Smh I think I get why Vince doesn't listen to IWC

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Obvious win. But I was surprised to see them get boo'ed that hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Welp. Cena gets his moment with Nikki.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Will you marry me?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

we all knew it was coming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Would be funny if she says no.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

That was the most super Cena finish that this dude has had in years. Jesus.

2. Miz carried that match all by himself. Like, literally all by himself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

eww


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Win title after being gone for 7 years in first match back? Well OK.


I already said i wasn't actively rooting for them to win the titles. won't stop me from thinking that there's a higher likelihood for people who just worked 2 ladder matches within a week to have more to contribute to the division than someone like oldberg who's matches barely go over 2 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Nikki should slap him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Win title after being gone for 7 years in first match back? Well OK.



Didn't you get the memo? Shit outside the WWE counts now.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

eww again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> I already said i wasn't actively rooting for them to win the titles. won't stop me from thinking that there's a higher likelihood for people who just worked 2 ladder matches within a week to have more to contribute to the division than someone like oldberg who's matches barely go over 2 minutes


I am just gonna drop it. I still don't see it. We agree to disagree


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Have they stooped this low to give Cena pop at WM?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Cena



Cena got her that big diamond

THE GOAT


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

About fucking time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Question is, will Kane or Godfather ruin the wedding?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

4:4.
lol, I probably should've seen this coming, but whatever.
Sweet moment.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Aww I suspected that would happen. Awesome!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay.  HHH next.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Well that sucked the momentum the Hardy's started.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

SETH


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Question is, will Kane or Godfather ruin the wedding?


Nah, it'll be Brie. You should have died in the WOMB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Off to teach a class. Will be back in a bit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Finn Balor pls.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Question is, will Kane or Godfather ruin the wedding?



Snitzky will ruin the first pregnancy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Match has potential to be one of the more immensely satisfying matches on an emotional scale


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

I just want 1 Muscle Buster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This show long as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Women's match next.  I think Taker/Roman is the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

If Joe appears who would help Seth?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

i wanna smash Stephanie so bad


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Why do you need a baller entrance HHH?  You are retired!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Only pussys ride trics


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Trips has gone from Medieval King to Street King.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice bike and waifu.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry Trip.  But Taker and DOA did the biker entrances better


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

doggy style is probably Steph's favorite position


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Steph's ass is doing that seat a favor by sitting on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Police escort?
Trips channelling American Badass Taker?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

BUST HIS SHIT UP, SETH!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Hold up though. Why the fuck does HHH have a police escort entrance to an unsanctioned match?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 2, 2017)

H you aren't a bad ass biker when you have a police escort


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

Sons of Anarchy HHH now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

How long has it been since the show started? We still have 5 matches left.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Steph looking fire tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Who was that at the entrance??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> How long has it been since the show started? We still have 5 matches left.


Two hours and forty minutes right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> How long has it been since the show started? We still have 5 matches left.


Started at 4pm central for me and its now almost 9 so about 5hours in.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Please have your jesus attire, rollins


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

The entrances plus video package are longer than the IC title match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Steph is starting to show her age.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Steph looking too fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

It's Tommy Oliver.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Rollins makes me cringe every time I see him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, that was pretty neat.
Was hoping they'd debut his new theme since the ramp was longer.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Kane apparently gave Seth Rollins his powers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This'll probably get 15 minutes max.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins makes me cringe every time I see him.



It's the generic theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Sweet use of ramp


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Two dope entrances.

Roman has to top this by flying in on a rocket to symbolize his incredible push


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Crossfit Jesus.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

What if Roman gets airdropped into the arena?


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's the generic theme.


Yep. now was the time to have a new theme ready imo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

>non-sanctioned
>ring bell
>ref

dis dumb

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Has anyone ever looked as ripped as Haitch in his age?The dude is incredible


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Cross-fit Jesus should have burned Steph's clothes with the torch if he really wanted a wrestlemania moment


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth should kiss Stephanie right in front of a hurt HHH.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone else worried for Seth?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth got fuggin' *spiked*.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

GER - Gold Expericence Rollins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I read this in his voice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Has anyone ever looked as ripped as Haitch in his age?The dude is incredible


Goldberg is comparable.  He doesn't have the stamina though.  Can't take the bumps either.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Don't fight near Jojo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyone else worried for Seth?



A little. He's got a fever and despite the work his knee actually still isn't perfect.
Since it's a HHH match though, they'll probably focus more on psychology than workrate.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyone else worried for Seth?


Holding my breath as we speak, fam

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> A little. He's got a fever and despite the work his knee actually still isn't perfect.
> Since it's a HHH match though, they'll probably focus more on psychology than workrate.


Seth flying says otherwise


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Wish the curbstomp wasn't banned. it'd make for a pretty poetic finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

So they still got 2 hours for the WWE title match, SD match, Taker/Roman, and Berg/Lesnar? 

Yup squash match incoming.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg is comparable.  He doesn't have the stamina though.  Can't take the bumps either.


How old is Lesnar?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Wish the curbstomp wasn't banned. it'd make for a pretty poetic finish



Well, Triple H and Cena are permitted to bend rules a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Wish the curbstomp wasn't banned. it'd make for a pretty poetic finish


Plus it felt like it was a Seth Rollins move if it makes sense


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Wish the curbstomp wasn't banned. it'd make for a pretty poetic finish



Who knows, it is WrassleVania. Maybe he'll pull it out one last time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Wish the curbstomp wasn't banned. it'd make for a pretty poetic finish


No Seth HAS to beat Nose with the shitty Pedigree.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy shit based Haitch ate a buckle bomb


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth attempting to do to HHH what he did to so many others.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Reigns/UT 10 minutes at the most.  Goldberg/Brock is a 5 minute match.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Who knows, it is WrassleVania. Maybe he'll pull it out one last time.


That's what i'm hoping for. it'd be the most hype thing for me because it would actually bring his character full circle


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Rollins has made some dumb decisions in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Seth attempting to do to HHH what he did to so many others.


.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Crossfit Jesus indeed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

So this is a No DQ match? Why not call it a No DQ match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

The subplot of Seth's knee adds an element of peril to every spot in this match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

How does one lose in this match?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Stephanie a good wife warning her husband about obstacles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> How does one lose in this match?



Pinfall?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, Triple H and Cena are permitted to bend rules a bit.


Shane too, he did Shooting Star Press.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Nevermind I thought there was no pinning.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

That frog splash was graceful af


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> So this is a No DQ match? Why not call it a No DQ match?



Shouldn't you be more worried about Seth being taken to a local medical facility after this non-sanctioned redemption opportunity at the Ultimate Thrillride?

Do something about your priorities, mang.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> So this is a No DQ match? Why not call it a No DQ match?


Unsactioned.
No DQ. 
Falls count anywhere.

It's all the same thing.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

HHH bustedopen.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I might not be able to rate this match all too accurately. Network being a shit. Has been for the last half hour now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> How does one lose in this match?


Pinfall

or submission.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Man Seth is incredibly strong

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't mind the leg work but I fucking hate that reverse figure four leg spot that HHH is stealing from the cruiserweights.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Trips sees sledgehammer.


*intense flashbacks*
* intensifies*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Seth in dumb levels of Dean.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth in dumb levels of Dean.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I thought that was it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Yea and Seth gave Hunter sledge. He should know better


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

HHH teasing a Pepsi Plunge then Seth actually hitting the phoenix splash is pure


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

That Pheonix Splash was wonderful


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Phoenix Splash


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Who got buried this match? The cruiserweights

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

That Steph table spot


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Stephanie table spot


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

5:5 ? @Khris


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

YES


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

****1/4


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

That was a dope match. Maybe 4 stars. Very slow paced.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy shit Steph got her commupance


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

So it seems like there really is no role for Joe tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Triple H now 8-12 at WM.  Not a bad little finish but I can't be the only one getting annoyed by the under ring Microphone being bass heavy.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

4,5 because of Stephanie.I think everybody was happy for that.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That was a dope match. Maybe 4 stars. Very slow paced.


Yep, the pace was probably the only thing that could hurt it but for seth's sake i could look past it. 4 stars for me


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Solid, well paced, nail biting match. Basically the type of thing I'm use to from Trips's big matches. Extra points for the Steph spot. I guess her comeuppance these days is giving one huge violence spot a year. I suppose that works as decent payoff. 4.25

5:4


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Holy shit Steph got her commupance



Second Mania in a row.  Last year she was speared by Roman.

Piss/Shit break time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Going out to get some food since it's intermission time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Aight finish. 



Gibbs said:


> 5:5 ? @Khris



yup.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> 4,5 because of Stephanie.I think everybody was happy for that.



Generous.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Women's match
Brock/Goldberg 
Bray/Orton
Undertaker/Roman

I expect that to be the order moving forward.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

This shit was higher than other matches


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

this sucks


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Pitbull



Pitbull > geeks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Stephanie too hurt to be on Raw tomorrow?  I hope so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Bork squashing tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Pitbull
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbull > geeks


Youre  right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

I will say the women are hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose the music is why the IC match got moved to the pre-show.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

will this fat guy be able to walk the entire ramp?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Aight finish.
> 
> 
> 
> yup.



There've only been 9 matches. How's it 5:5?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 2, 2017)

It's been a good show but Jesus they are going to run over loooong tonight. Last year was 45 minutes, we're looking at at least an hour here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

And suddenly... Ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Real talk.  If I'm in the crowd I appreciate this break.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> There've only been 9 matches. How's it 5:5?



5:4 then. He got 5 right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> It's been a good show but Jesus they are going to run over loooong tonight. Last year was 45 minutes, we're looking at at least an hour here.


They can wrap this up in an hour.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Better than last year mania


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

What??  Bray/Randy is next?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose the music is why the IC match got moved to the pre-show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

The main event of Wrestlemania is going on next

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

haha, WWE Universe forced WWE to put the Smackdown ladies on further down the card.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker/Roman and Bork/Berg back to back is a bad idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh no this borefest


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Taker/Roman and Bork/Berg back to back is a bad idea.


It's a risky idea.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

So the smackdown women's match is still going to happen right?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What??  Bray/Randy is next?



"The Royal Rumble winner will headline WrassleVania."




Nemesis said:


> So the smackdown women's match is still going to happen right?



lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This vignette is fire tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Champ out first. They'll never get this right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So the smackdown women's match is still going to happen right?


Imagine if they said that it happened at preshow


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry guys, I just.

...this looks amazing.... My god.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Champ out first. They'll never get this right.


Maybe he using Burn in my light


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I like how Bray's music didn't actually start until he was halfway down the ramp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah.. this pretty tight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Bray better fucking win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The main event of Wrestlemania is going on next


They said every fucking week the main event to mania.

But let's be honest this main eventing over brock or roman

But still wwe ain't shit


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Bray should be main eventing...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

"Burn in my Light" pyro
"Voices" plays.

haHAA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck you Randy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy shit. Someone playing snake on the ramp tron.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh shit his Viper animorph


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Orton got blown up walking down the ramp


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Snek grifiks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

These guys took their sweet ass time walking to the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Snek grifiks



that looked cheaper than Andromeda's renders/animations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

snek


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Has Randy's entrance music ever progressed this far when he comes out?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Hopefully they cut out Lesnar/Berg and retcon that shit out of kayfabe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Orton you fuck Burn in my light would have given you a pop


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck Randy.  He doesn't need to win tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> that looked cheaper than Andromeda's renders/animations.



And somehow had a worse framerate.
You see how it kept jutting positions the way it did?

Still, I liked the attempt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This needs to be fast paced tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

What the hell happened with that scoop slam?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

dafuq?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

THIS IS NOT WHAT I NEEDED IN MY LIFE GODDAMMIT
I HATE MAGGOTS, FUCK!

Good stuff though...

Fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Cheesy but awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Getting ready for Bray's DELETION.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shit I wouldn't mind a Sister Abigail debut tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Worms are fine.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Da fuck with the worms and maggots.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Other than that stupid fucking concert, a solid show overall. AM NOT looking forward to Reigns or the main event though.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Husky Harris trying to win this shit in under 10 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Spiders next.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

so dumb his powers lmao


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

I"m gonna have a heart attack if they show more fucking grubs....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Spiders next.



Spiders are friendo.

Now baby spiders....


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Taker/Roman and Bork/Berg back to back is a bad idea.



Probably trying to get the  RR as close as possible to other legendary names. So that he starts to be seen in that tier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Lights flash then Sister abigail appears on the ramp


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Husky Harris trying to win this shit in under 10 minutes


He kind of needs to.  His stamina isn't great.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Probably trying to get the  RR as close as possible to other legendary names. So that he starts to be seen in that tier.



But he's so lame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm fine with this being short with a bunch of freaky stuff for the finish as long as Bray wins.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

PUNT


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Match kinda feels like Smackdown. Dangers of having the brand split...overexposure of talent with one another.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Randy should've succeeded with the punt and then turned around to see Bray on his knees staring at him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Finishers do half damage at Mania.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

What a crap match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Lousy title reign for Bray.  Jobs again at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Least satisfying match of the night.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

lmao wow that was a lame finish. I guess they gave up on Bray for now. 

Maybe they are nervous about Smackdown too since AJ might actually be gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Well guess they owed Randy for that Brock jobbing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

.....this mania quickly going from decent to trash


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

***1/2

for the special effects

wrong man won

wow.

roman save us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Could have given him the win at the PPV. This shoulda been Bray's night.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Slow match. Extra points for the hokey stuff that i love so much. Should've had more of it. God, Bray is dead. 1.75

5:5


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

ROMAN REIGNS MAIN EVENTS FOR THE THIRD TIME YES!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker vs Roman last?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well guess they owed Randy for that Brock jobbing


That's what this was all about imo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

...I uh... I think the SD Women's match got scrapped guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman/Taker maineventing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Taker vs Roman last?


No.  SD Women are last.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

Orton didn't need that win.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

wtf the smackdown women going 2nd to last?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fuck happened to the Smackdown women's match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ...I uh... I think the SD Women's match got scrapped guys.



Gimme a glimpse of Alexa's cosplay and I'd be fine. Time to have fun and shit on the product for the next hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ...I uh... I think the SD Women's match got scrapped guys.


SON OF A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

I forgot what a freaking incredible performer Brock was in his prime.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Bwah ha ha. 3 years in a row Roman main events mania. How fucked up is Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> wtf the smackdown women going 2nd to last?


If that is true.  It's a questionable choice.  Bad for the women.  And bad for the fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> ROMAN REIGNS MAIN EVENTS FOR THE THIRD TIME YES!


We eating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

since it's on the WWE Network, no matches should get scrapped. hopefully the women are still on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

It's still on


EDIT: Will probably get 7 minutes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

this will be quick though


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Bwah ha ha. 3 years in a row Roman main events mania. How fucked up is Vince.



Senile. 

Wanna bet Goldberg is being wheeled down the ramp unlike everyone else?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> this will be quick though



Squash.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

hmmm, Naomi to get her wrestlemania moment?

not sure if it's the right move to put the belt on her. 95% chance her run will get stale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's still on
> 
> 
> EDIT: Will probably get 7 minutes.


Whew :


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Have to tip my hat to the fat walrus.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Let's see how shitty this will be


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe they could do 90 second video packages instead of 5 minutes next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I think all 3 remaining matches are short matches.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

damn kind of unreal to think that these two are on of the main events for mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> It's still on
> 
> 
> EDIT: Will probably get 7 minutes.


Damn they are high on the card.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Brock is ready for jobbing business


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I will legit puncture a lung laughing if Berg squashes again.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn they are high on the card.


WWE Universe spoke loudly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Paul Heyman needs some new clients.  I still like the idea of Asuka being one of his clients.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> WWE Universe spoke loudly.


Apparently so. Kinda historic in a way


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Hang in there Goldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck. They're doing THAT entrance?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Senile.
> 
> Wanna bet Goldberg is being wheeled down the ramp unlike everyone else?



I hope they have a defibrillator ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Brock should be trying to kiss Jojo right now.  Why not?  Go for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

I think Brock might win since Goldberg will probably fade out after this. Can't see him doing even a part time deal with the company going into 2018. That would be amazing if he did. They would be set.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm going to time this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Hes gassed already


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I love you Jojo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Andre the Giant voted the greatest champion?  The whole 2 minutes of it before he sold it to Million Dollar Man.  I call rigged vote.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Man. Jojo would make a goat wife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

HE IS BLOWN THE FUCK UP. HOLY SHIT! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg getting mad boos.
:NotLikeThis


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Could just be seeing this but Goldberg looks kind of off to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

BooedBerg


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Get your stopwatch ready.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Third year in a row 15 minute or less main event.  Vince may want to start getting some of these part-timers rowing machine for Christmas.  Probably would be best for business.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg has like 2 moves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

#Squashed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Dem boos.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

this match is already better than we thought


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This will prolong the match.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Undertaker and Reigns are the main event? Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Someone get these CAWs some movesets.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, respect. Those suplexes were safe as fuck, but Burger tanked 'em better than I thought he would.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

No-sold the shit out of suplex city.  That was warrior bad.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

GOAT match


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh shit this turned up quick lmao. 

lol Goldberg busted his ear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Undertaker and Reigns are the main event? Why?


Takers last match.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

@God Movement will enjoy this match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Bust his quad Brock!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Why doesn't Lesnar get his squash match tho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Holy fuck this match


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Brock face is so red


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why doesn't Lesnar get his squash match tho?



Idk man he's got double digits on it


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

German suplexing a Jewish guy doesn't work


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Did that man just kick out of a spear and jackhammer

i'll be damned.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Somebody get Goldberg some water and oxygen


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Why doesn't Lesnar get his squash match tho?



Cuz at this point it'd make zero sense.

This is a good pace. First time I support suplex city. It's been booked in such a way where he literally *needs* to do it, rather than just "fuck the locker room".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

4:46.  Not bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Glad that's over.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Lmao heel gets cheered. Mindfuck .


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

There was a total of 4 moves used that entire match.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @God Movement will enjoy this match.



And I did. It was a match with 2 legit stars. Did you feel the crowd's energy? I know I did.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Honestly that was a decent effort by Goldberg.  Better than I expected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Did that man just kick out of a spear and jackhammer
> 
> i'll be damned.


To be fair at that height it's just a hammer


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm glad Oldberg lost, but this match sucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Cuz at this point it'd make zero sense.
> 
> This is a good pace. First time I support suplex city. It's been booked in such a way where he literally *needs* to do it, rather than just "fuck the locker room".



None of this shit makes sense. Unless Lesnar leveled up to tank that spear/jackhammer combo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd really hated Goldberg


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

I wish they allowed Brock to use some Strikes


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Brock looks so happy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Not sure how to rate that one. It was a quick, dumb match, but as far as what it was, it exceeded what it was supposed to do and told a sensible story.

I'll give it a 2.75. It was what it was.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok so with Roman/Taker going last is Vince going to have Taker win or allow the crowd go home mad?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Bork is dropping that shit to Roman still.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Is Brock having a match at Payback?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

They're gonna fight one more time, but I wonder who Brock is going to fight with next. I guess Roman.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> To be fair at that height it's just a hammer



A jackhammer is a jackhammer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not sure how to rate that one. It was a quick, dumb match, but as far as what it was, it exceeded what it was supposed to do and told a sensible story.
> 
> I'll give it a 2.75. It was what it was.



I'll agree to that. I really expected a shit show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

6:6, BTW.

Okay, women's match is on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Alexa got the pyro


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> None of this shit makes sense. Unless Lesnar leveled up to tank that spear/jackhammer combo.



The way WWE built Lesnar is that is if he puts his mind to something, he can do anything. EAT SLEEP BREAK THE STREAK. Lesnar gets complacent and gets his ass whooped by GoldBerg.

This way, Lesnar is always a threat and can be built to be one at a moments notice. A motivated Lesnar is the most dangerous thing in wrestling. Romans probably going to conquer him though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

DAT dude just got a bro fist from the Beast. Badass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Naomi about to techno her ass down that entire ramp


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd can't WAIT to boo for the Big Dog. They just cannot wait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Wtf is that Mickie?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh shit Mickie. muh dkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

I've got a feeling Taker is going to retire tonight. And retire for real.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Natalia could get this D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

These attires are fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

These women are fine asf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh Mickie you so fine you blow my mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'm glad Oldberg lost, but this match sucked.


SHUT THE FUCK UP

THAT WAS FIRE


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

The Reign will soon begin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Not sure how to rate that one. It was a quick, dumb match, but as far as what it was, it exceeded what it was supposed to do and told a sensible story.
> 
> I'll give it a 2.75. It was what it was.



Out of 5?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> THAT WAS FIRE



FUCK YOU THAT SHIT SUCKED.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Orlando is the one city that doesn't matter if it is your hometown.  Everyone that lives there is a tourist.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> None of this shit makes sense. Unless Lesnar leveled up to tank that spear/jackhammer combo.



Oh, shit I think I misunderstood your question. I thought you were asking how come Lesnar wasn't squashing, not "why isn't he getting squashed this time"

Yeah, it's dumb. Hell if I know. I guess he did plenty of push ups, sit ups and drank lots of juice.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Takers last match.


He's retiring now? Hopefully he can make it to the finishing line.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Carmella could moon walk all up in my heart


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Naomi's entrance is awesome. 

I thought she feel  .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Probably Naomi.  Alexa has a chance since this match isn't fair to her.  The other four have no chance.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

Also, never EVER seen Brock that happy after a match. The people who say he hates wrestling are deluded. He loves showmanship. He just needs the crowd to be involved to feed off the energy.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Naomi could get it still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> He's retiring now? Hopefully he can make it to the finishing line.


His health is bad that he wonty be able to last another Mania


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2017)

Alexa may lose her belt however she will have one hell of an entrance that is remembered.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

FUCK U INDIE DORKS 

FUCK GIVIGN THAT MATCH A RATING

SHIT WAS FIRE FOR A SLOBBERKOCKER


FUCK U GEEKS MEAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

I wanna take Bliss and Mickie home with me.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I've got a feeling Taker is going to retire tonight. And retire for real.



If he loses then it's likely so.  Taker's already said his last match he's going to lose like a professional.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Also, never EVER seen Brock that happy after a match. The people who say he hates wrestling are deluded. He loves showmanship. He just needs the crowd to be involved to feed off the energy.


True. Brock bump fist was genuine care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Hopefully having that prolonged and highlighted entrance will be Naomi's wrestlemania moment and not winning the title


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

That techno booty


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky came straight from Zero Dawn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Also is Becky trying to be Aloy from Horizon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Mickie and Becky mah waifus.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Out of 5?



Yep. So that'd make it, like, 5/10. Smack dab in the middle

Better than I thought, but still bad. It was just there. Did what it needed to do. No more offensive than it already was. "Meh."


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Cringe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

I may not like her accent but Becky tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Becky came straight from Zero Dawn





Nemesis said:


> Also is Becky trying to be Aloy from Horizon?



Yo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Naomi could get it still.


There's isn't a bitch in the ring that would not get it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky the MVP of this match so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

betched


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

So many botches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd worn out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Also, never EVER seen Brock that happy after a match. The people who say he hates wrestling are deluded. He loves showmanship. He just needs the crowd to be involved to feed off the energy.



People think that because how he left the business. He doesn't hate wrestling, he just hated the schedule he was on and he hated all the back stage politicking around. Lesnar on a full time schedule was probably a nightmare to stay in shape, and dirty dealings with Vince sours everyone.

He probably doesn't have the childhood passion that all the other wrestlers do, but even with the paycheck, if he hated wrestling he wouldn't be performing. Lesnar can do anything he wants, WWE doesn't offer the biggest paychecks around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky's attire looks really good tonight, the cosplaying dork.

Mickie's entrance attire is mildly racist. 



WhatADrag said:


> FUCK U INDIE DORKS
> 
> FUCK GIVIGN THAT MATCH A RATING
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Bliss seems genuinely offended that Carmella's in this match.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

I know one USO who about get the ride of his life tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Mickie's entrance attire is mildly racist.



She's part-Native American tho.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Is that the belt that got skeeted on or is it the Raw one?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Naomi got her Mania moment.  I will be curious to see how she does on a weekly basis on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Hometown win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Is that the belt that got skeeted on or is it the Raw one?


Neither.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

if Naomi's fat ass isn't showcased then the championship run will be a bust


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Is that the belt that got skeeted on or is it the Raw one?



Old nxt title.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Who's fucking Naomi?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Is that the belt that got skeeted on or is it the Raw one?


It was NXT one.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Shit should have stuck with my gut. Makes sense that Naomi gets it.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Is that the belt that got skeeted on or is it the Raw one?



It was the nxt title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

bathroom break


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Happy for Naomi.
Finally Vince stopped being a troll and gave the hometown grill the hometown win.

Match was alright I guess. You can tell they wanted to hurry that shit up. 2.50. I'd probably rate it higher if it was an actual match, but the showrunners clearly didn't give a damn.

7:6


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

Also this is to calm down the Orlando crowd before the shitstorm


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe better attack Roman after the match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> So many botches


It was alright.  There were definitely some botches.  The botches might be really noticeable if I rewatched the match.  But nothing stands out as horrendous during the initial viewing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yep. So that'd make it, like, 5/10. Smack dab in the middle
> 
> Better than I thought, but still bad. It was just there. Did what it needed to do. No more offensive than it already was. "Meh."



4/10 best I can give it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> I wanna take Bliss and Mickie home with me.


You can take Alexa, Mickie is mine.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

This is sloppy as fuck

but I don't care.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> if Naomi's fat ass isn't showcased then the championship run will be a bust


Oh there will be plenty of busts


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

No nostalgia tonight outside of Hardy Boyz


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

0-3 on the pre-show.  I think the tag match is the only one I missed since the main show started.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll talk to you guys after the match. This needs my full attention. The Empire is calling.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP Alexa's push and hair apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Kuya said:


> No nostalgia tonight outside of Hardy Boyz


Kurt Angle came out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> RIP Alexa's push and hair apparently.


What happened to her hair?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> She's part-Native American tho.



Huh. That so?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I stand by it. 






Seto Kaiba said:


> 4/10 best I can give it.



I read this in his voice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Becky's attire looks really good tonight, the cosplaying dork.
> 
> Mickie's entrance attire is mildly racist.
> 
> ...


How is it mildly racists if she's part Native American, you ignorant prick?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Man if their idea is to cast Roman as the new Taker on the roster it's going to fail. That's not his place.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Time for old man taker vs x-24 reigns


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Jimmy Uso



Impressive for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I know one USO who about get the ride of his life tonight


I wanna NTR him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How is it mildly racists if she's part Native American, you ignorant prick?



I'll take "What's jokes?" for 500, Gibbs.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> RIP Alexa's push and hair apparently.


I'm looking forward to her moving down the women's ranks a little tbh.  Hopefully Naomi will beat her on SD and eliminate that contractual rematch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

God movement its time bro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Natalya and Becky tho


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah smart move let the crowd get a break regain energy so they can really put effort into booing reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

In b4 babyface win of Roman. JIM!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Natalya and Becky tho


I rank them:

Alexa
Becky
Carmella
Mickie
Natalya
Naomi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)

JR I love you 

FUCK ROMAN


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

All hail the true main eventer Jim Ross!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I rank them:
> 
> Alexa
> Becky
> ...


Good man Carmella is underrated


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Trying to make this match seem better with Jim Ross.

You KNOW Vince is desperate to get Roman over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

What happened to my bae's hair?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2017)

JR


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Here comes Jim! This is awesome.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

I want taker to choke slam taker from top of that ring over the ring


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

If Roman goes heel it makes all the sense in the world to end the show with him killing the Undertaker with a chair.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Mad respect to Jim Ross.
The guy's a trooper. Glad to see him here.
---------

That pyro for Romain was way better than last year.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Wait no DQ or Countout.  When did this happen?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

If I was Vince I'd pair Roman with a bunch of sexy ass Divas to booing him will become a personal conflict for every guy in the stadium


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

They are muting the crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Trying to make this match seem better with Jim Ross.
> 
> You KNOW Vince is desperate to get Roman over.



I think its more of Taker wants Ross to call his last match, Taker needs total hip surgery bad, will probably retire him from the ring. Vince hates Ross and it took the politicking of both HHH and Taker to get Vince to allow Ross to call their end of a era match, Shawn couldn't even politic Ross into his retirement match with Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This match has to be short since the UT needs surgery immediately.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Also regardless of this match's result both @SoulTaker and @Rukia win the prediction contest. I'll announce the prizes later. For now "enjoy" the match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If Roman goes heel it makes all the sense in the world to end the show with him killing the Undertaker with a chair.



MAybe why the match is no hold's barred.

When'd they make that stipulation, btw? I could've sworn this was just a match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Mad respect to Jim Ross.
> The guy's a trooper. Glad to see him here.
> ---------
> 
> That pyro for Romain was way better than last year.


Saw an interview with ESPN . His wife wanted him to come back to WWE before she passed.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened to her hair?


Naomi snatched it bald. :V


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Didn’t know this was no holds barred?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

The Rock is living proof that all the talent didn't come from his Samoan side but his Dad side


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> If I was Vince I'd pair Roman with a bunch of sexy ass Divas to booing him will become a personal conflict for every guy in the stadium


They paired him with Sasha banks and it kinda worked.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Also regardless of this match's result both @SoulTaker and @Rukia win the prediction contest. I'll announce the prizes later. For now "enjoy" the match.




Called it.  Told you guys I was winning this.  Sorry.  I just know too much.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think its more of Taker wants Ross to call his last match, Taker needs total hip surgery bad, will probably retire him from the ring. Vince hates Ross and it took the politicing of both HHH and Taker to get Vince to allow Ross to call their end of a era match, Shawn couldn't even politic Ross into his retirement match with Taker.



Vince needs to die already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Let's go roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Naomi snatched it bald. :V



What?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman  is gonna botch hard, just watch and see.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

At least JR is calling Taker's last match.

Fuck Michael Cole.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

Last year Mania ended at 11:45


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker about to take an hour down this ramp


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Well that's one way of shortening how far Taker has to walk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

tbh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Halfway there Taker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

REMEMBER TO MAKE ROMAN LOOK REALLY REALLY STRONG, MARK!

COME ON YOU FAT PALSY FUCK PUT OVER MY SAMOAN MASTODON!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Called it.  Told you guys I was winning this.  Sorry.  I just know too much.



The Rukia/Soultaker feud lives on.
This is some good booking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Well that's one way of shortening how far Taker has to walk.



Wasn't paying attention. How did he do it?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Since Brock beat Taker, his Hairline made a Lebron come back!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Wasn't paying attention. How did he do it?



Basically the whole rising from hell but this time 2/3s down the ramp.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker 24-1 for conquering that ramp.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Bray should have been groomed to beat Taker.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Aight just got back and its Taker v. Reigns. Which matches are left after this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

I really wished his final match would be under his biker gimmick


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

If Taker wins this....


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Wow taker is a hurting unit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Aight just got back and its Taker v. Reigns. Which matches are left after this?



This is the main event.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2017)

So Roman is going to do a bunch of bumping and selling for Taker on account of him still being in treatment


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Aight just got back and its Taker v. Reigns. Which matches are left after this?



Last one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> This is the main event.


Damn


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Great idea to put aside rules for this match.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker should bring back his purple gloves, and 1850's attire look. It had a certain class to it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

"Roman is a Holocaust Denier"

Why do you people do this?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Great idea to put aside rules for this match.


It can mask how hurt UT is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

lol @ the crowd cheering everytime taker speaks. hilarious.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 2, 2017)

HOLY SHIT

ROMAN SUCKS!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

If this is Taker's last match he better be the headliner for the HoF next year.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Undertaker is no longer the best pure striker with Aleister Black around


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman is dressed as a Big bad beetleborgs' villain


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn this doesn't feel like Taker is going to L so far at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker getting Super Roman'd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Socked in the mouf, jeez.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Just let JBL and JR call it Vince .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This has been a boring match so far.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman restricted to relying on the only move he has that isn't a slam. What was that, 4 drive by attempts?

EDIT*
Well, fuck what I just said. Wasn't expecting Taker to take a falling table bump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Roman is dressed as a Big bad beetleborgs' villain


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman is going to win and cap off a dominant night for the Shield.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman should taunt the fans right now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

"Who's yard is it now, Taker?!"
*Taker sits up*
*Proceeds to stumble drunkenly to the ring*

...man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Flip off the crowd Roman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

That last ride was weak. No leverage.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Take his body armor off Undertaker!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> That last ride was weak. No leverage.



That looked like a weird chokeslam to me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman is so smart.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Take his body armor off Undertaker!



Stop suggesting things that'll give this match heat. They clearly aren't interested in that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

These chair bumps would have far more impact if Reigns wasn't wearing the stupid vest


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

And Roman kicks out of the tombstone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

That crotch press tho


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman proved against KO at the Rumble that he is invincible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

And now the crowd is pissed


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Kinda bored, tbh.
And Taker looks like he's dying....


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

lmao that botch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

meme'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman botched that.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

Botch after botch


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

That was embarrassing. Did he try to pick up and actually failed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Jesus this is sloppy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman was supposed to tombstone Undertaker there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

That botch reverse tomb stone


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

Do you even lift?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

>Botched reversal
>twice
...I feel like I shouldn't watch the rest of this match.

Now instead of being bored I'm getting depressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

Hells Gate, nice counter by Taker.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

Be like your cousin Nida and just jobb you fuck!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Shoulda given Taker AJ. He'dve carried the fuck out him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought there was no rope break in this match.  I think that was bullshit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Why would the referee be forced to make a break? Its No DQ right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

Man that crowd.... feels like  Hunter vs Orton WM 25...


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

I-isn't this no holds barred?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd be like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Jesus Match is awful


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2017)

Taker need to retire

Roman carying this man


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Bloody the Undertaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Khris said:


> Crowd be like


Is this worse than Goldie vs Brock?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would the referee be forced to make a break? Its No DQ right?



Ssshhhhh....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

This dude needs armor and a weapon to bring down an old fat man.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice, he kicked out of the spear.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is this worse than Goldie vs Brock?



Way worse. There was heat for that one at least. And Goldie wasn't so clearly zombified.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought there was no rope break in this match.  I think that was bullshit.


Probably had to improvise. We all know he wasn't going to lift Taker off the ground.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

This is Roman's yard.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2017)

I thought the match would end right there tbh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Taker need to retire
> 
> Roman carying this man



And judging from that tombstone attempt: poorly.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

Roman isn't even trying to heel


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Gunners said:


> Probably had to improvise. We all know he wasn't going to lift Taker off the ground.


The botched tombstone changed the match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

And he kicks out again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Way worse. There was heat for that one at least. And Goldie wasn't so clearly zombified.


Funny enough I agreednwith Khris it would suck. They proved me wrong


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2017)

Snap Roman, Snap and go heel


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd starting to wake up now since the inevitable has been postponed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

Most languid Heel Turn ever.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

This muted crowed, holy fuck, Vince needs a reality check.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Snap Roman, Snap and go heel



Only thing that can save this mess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

Okay, that look from Roman was pretty funny.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Crowd starting to wake up now since the inevitable has been postponed.



They have been muted the entire time, probably still muted, just too loud now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2017)

CM Punk theme plz


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2017)

You the man now Roman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2017)

That's it? Really? Really? That's your Mania Main Event?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2017)

Ho-hum finish.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fuck was that? Complete squash in Reigns favor.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

JOE BETTER COME OUT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

Rope run spear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2017)

Kek no heel Roman.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 2, 2017)

If I had paid for a mania package I would be fairly disappointed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2017)

That was suck.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 2, 2017)

Goldberg vs Lesnar shouldve main evented.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 2, 2017)

OH SHIT tAKER IS DONE, HE IS GONNA GET THE GOODBYE APPLAUSE


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

Finally over...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman just isn't fit to be a face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Fucking called it. He's Cena now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

The story of the match was that Roman didn't want to put him down.
Roman, the man who firmly put his line in the sand and repeatedly challenged and goaded Taker by telling him that this was his yard and that 'Taker's time was over...
Who had no trouble repeating to display dominance over him before...
...for 2 fucking months....
...didn't want to do it.

*Rubs temple* whatever....

Well, at least the right guy won.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Goldberg vs Lesnar shouldve main evented.


AJ vs Shane.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker before the match: OK kid this is my last match don't make me look bad.

Roman: Believe in Roman Reigns.

Taker during the match: you said to believe in you

Roman: OoooAaaaaa.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Goldberg vs Lesnar shouldve main evented.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman my guy


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker deserved a better sendoff .

Still thanks Taker for the fun memories and the classic matches u put in the sport.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

3 years too late. But Thank You Taker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah it was roman fault for that trash tombstone n last ride mate


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Best match of the night guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyways Mania sucked. Won't be renewing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker deserved a better send off. Don't get me wrong Reigns winning is the "correct" result. Just that the match was so so shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah it was roman fault for that trash tombstone n last ride mate


I thought Roman did the best he could.  Shane is actually a better partner right now than the Undertaker.  Tough ask of Roman.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

The end it seems was supposed to be like Taker HBK with the begging to stay down then the victim basically calling them a pussy for not finishing them off.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah it was roman fault for that trash tombstone n last ride mate



You talking about the reversal or the one where Taker was stumbling about?

Because yes to the first one, but nah to the 2nd.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok. Let's talk about the tombstone botch. Whose fault was it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyways Mania sucked. Won't be renewing


It was decent.  Definitely better than last year.

Bray/Orton and UT/Reigns just weren't very good.  And those matches were pivotal.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

im sad guys


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Always dreaded this day when I was a kid. But Undertaker held on far longer than I expected. Awesome career and he will certainly be back in another capacity of some kind.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Let's talk about the tombstone botch. Whose fault was it


Undertaker.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyway

***1/2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Only shitty part about this is the sucky matches he's had since the streak was broken.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2017)

Shit man, if only Sting didnt get injured we couldve got Taker vs Sting with both guys retiring.

FUCK, IM STILL PISSED ABOUT THAT.

Again, thank u Undertaker.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

lol why are they showing the faces of people who did not like the ending . It doesn't help!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Takers done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn. Thats powerful.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The crowd is definitely muted.  It makes me think they were really behind the Miz earlier.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

so, is there an argument for Taker as the GOAT?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Better WM than last year. Suffered from some shitty booking for the sake of "not being too obvious", but overall okay I guess.

Main event gets a 2 from me BTW. Undertaker is busted and sloppy and Roman can't carry for shit. Ending was anticlimactic and weird. Some pretty decent spots, and some okay storytelling when they bothered to do it, but it showed just how safe they were attempting to play it.

Congrats Soul and Rukia. 8:6 was my final score.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

He just kissed McCool. He's just Mark Calaway now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Let's talk about the tombstone botch. Whose fault was it



Both hold some of the blame.  Taker likely for being too banged up to help get himself lifted and Roman for attempting it knowing this.  They should have communicated to do something different a few moments before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2017)

What annoys me is that WWE tried to copy HBK vs Flair ending and it failed.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I think I was 10-4 on predictions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Shoulda either been Cena or AJ tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> You talking about the reversal or the one where Taker was stumbling about?
> 
> Because yes to the first one, but nah to the 2nd.



I'm talking about the tombstone taker delivered was trash too and taker just looked trash out there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker is that old street gangster on the lock  that you beat up to get street cred


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

This was dumb as hell. They have brought back a number of old talent. There was no reason to retire Taker like this. Vince and Stephanie always breaking shit that was fine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Better WM than last year. Suffered from some shitty booking for the sake of "not being too obvious", but overall okay I guess.
> 
> Main event gets a 2 from me BTW. Undertaker is busted and sloppy and Roman can't carry for shit. Ending was anticlimactic and weird. Some pretty decent spots, and some okay storytelling when they bothered to do it, but it showed just how safe they were attempting to play it.
> 
> Congrats Soul and Rukia. 8:6 was my final score.



Don't put this on roman.

He's not aj.

Taker hasn't had a decent match since punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> This was dumb as hell. They have brought back a number of old talent. There was no reason to retire Taker like this. Vince and Stephanie always breaking shit that was fine.


Most likely taker picked roman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> This was dumb as hell. They have brought back a number of old talent. There was no reason to retire Taker like this. Vince and Stephanie always breaking shit that was fine.



Everyone has to do the job. Sad it was a complete fuck up of a match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Shoulda either been Cena or AJ tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Welp. Time for werk. See ya guys later.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

You have to sit up to pull that move off.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't put this on roman.
> 
> He's not aj.
> 
> Taker hasn't had a decent match since punk.



No he isn't clearly.

Calm down.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Time to watch the replay.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Ok. Let's talk about the tombstone botch. Whose fault was it


Likely both tbh. i can't imagine them not going through the spot before hand to see how doable it was and for practice-sake. just fell apart here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

RIP Taker...


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Goodnight all


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

@Khris WHat were the final tallies?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker is the GOAT


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> This was dumb as hell. They have brought back a number of old talent. There was no reason to retire Taker like this. Vince and Stephanie always breaking shit that was fine.



Taker usually picks his WM opponents.  Taker (well Mark) has time and time and time again stated that when people retire they must do so on their backs.

But dammit tomorrow's raw must be made as a thank you to Taker and he better be the HoF headliner next year.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

I think the original plan was for Taker and Cena, but with Cena fucking off for the rest of the year and this most likely being for sure Takers last Mania match, I guess Vince wanted the taker rub to go to Roman.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

what a boring show, 7 hours long...will wwe ever understand that less is more?

not a single great match, the irony of AJ shane possibly being the best match of the show  and even then it wasn't even that good.

goldberg brock was 2 beasts beating the shit out of each other, I enjoyed it.

the highlight of the show was the hardy boys coming back, hopefully matt keeps his gimmick.

wyatt orton...what a shit match that was


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

MotN, guys?
Despite me rating the Ladder Tag match higher, as far as surprising me with its performance and overall being pretty fun to watch I might have to give it to AJ/Shane. A match that had every reason to be incredibly garbage, but actually ended up being pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

I get that Taker picked Roman but it still doesn't make any sense to me. I don't think the kids even will look at Roman and think that he's now the "big dog." T


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

AJ/Shane

And I think it was a fun show.  7/10

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

5 hours is too long for mania man...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I get that Taker picked Roman but it still doesn't make any sense to me. I don't think the kids even will look at Roman and think that he's now the "big dog." T


It's his yard now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> what a boring show, 7 hours long...will wwe ever understand that less is more?
> 
> not a single great match, the irony of AJ shane possibly being the best match of the show  and even then it wasn't even that good.
> 
> ...



While I doubt Matt will keep the full gimmick since TNA are trying to claim ownership of it.  I doubt they'll completely turn away from him being Broken.  Likely something close to it, but different enough for Impact/TNA/Whatever they're called these days will have no case.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Doing my actual watch of Mania now.
AJ/Shane was a good match. Don't know why so many of y'all were sleeping on it. I told y'all it'd be a good match and fun to watch.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> While I doubt Matt will keep the full gimmick since TNA are trying to claim ownership of it.  I doubt they'll completely turn away from him being Broken.  Likely something close to it, but different enough for Impact/TNA/Whatever they're called these days will have no case.



as far as I understand, he can't be called broken matt hardy, but the crowds can chant and he can keep his mannerisms. (correct me if I'm wrong)

it would be lame if 42 year old matt hardy is acting like it's 1999 again, especially after what we saw of him with his new gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Just watched Matt and Jeff's return. That was legendary.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Doing my actual watch of Mania now.
> AJ/Shane was a good match. Don't know why so many of y'all were sleeping on it. I told y'all it'd be a good match and fun to watch.



Yeah, I'll freely admit to droppin' the ball on that one. i wasn't aware Shane could move that well. He was pretty sloppy sure, but he honestly shocked me with how valiant his attempt to put on a performance was. Good stuff.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

...meh i'm just going to watch omega/okada again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

teddy said:


> ...meh i'm just going to watch omega/okada again



Nothing wrong with a good chaser.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean needs to stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and go back down to Nxt. Gimmick is shit , wrestling is shit , and mic has gotten worse.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

can we all agree that wyatt being the next undertaker/supernatural wrestler is just not happening? the cringe factor with his feuds is just too much and tonights match was off the charts.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean needs to stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and go back down to Nxt. Gimmick is shit , wrestling is shit , and mic has gotten worse.


100% agreed, I'm not really a fan of reigns but even he has had much better matches than dean overall the past year and when you look back 4 years ago ambrose was the superior worker.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> can we all agree that wyatt being the next undertaker/supernatural wrestler is just not happening? the cringe factor with his feuds is just too much and tonights match was off the charts.


He never wins when it counts.  What was the point of the insects tonight?  Even with the hocus pocus, he still lost.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean needs to stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and go back down to Nxt. Gimmick is shit , wrestling is shit , and mic has gotten worse.



He's complacent.

He just happy to be there.



Mangetsu126 said:


> can we all agree that wyatt being the next undertaker/supernatural wrestler is just not happening? the cringe factor with his feuds is just too much and tonights match was off the charts.



Sad but true. Wyatt is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean needs to stop being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and go back down to Nxt. Gimmick is shit , wrestling is shit , and mic has gotten worse.


Dean does need to change up his character.  A heel turn could be great for him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> He's complacent.
> 
> He just happy to be there.


Fucking Stone Cold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> He's complacent.
> 
> He just happy to be there.


It hurts to be a fan of his dude. It really does.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> can we all agree that wyatt being the next undertaker/supernatural wrestler is just not happening? the cringe factor with his feuds is just too much and tonights match was off the charts.



There will probably never be another one. I wouldn't be surprised if Wyatt unexpectedly leaves the company or takes a backseat in the next two years to be honest. Just can't catch a break smh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> can we all agree that wyatt being the next undertaker/supernatural wrestler is just not happening? the cringe factor with his feuds is just too much and tonights match was off the charts.



The cringe is what I like about him. The real problem is that he's useless. Even with Taker and Kane's powers, he's useless. Even with the soul of Sister Abigail roaming freely, he's useless. Even when zapping literal disturbing imagery down onto his opponents' visage, he's fucking useless.

God... why do they hate him so much? I see people talk about how "he's young" whenever shit like this happens with the guy. I don't give a darn how young he is, and I really dislike how that's used as a backpedal whenever people have to excuse such piss poor booking whenever he needs to achieve a win that _matters_. I really thought they were gonna do something with the guy this time.

Here's to the next feud I suppose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> 100% agreed, I'm not really a fan of reigns but even he has had much better matches than dean overall the past year and when you look back 4 years ago ambrose was the superior worker.


Last year he had solid matches with HHH , KO. This year hes drunk most of the time and doesnt care.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

I give this mania 5/10. It just didn't click with me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Mania was a 3 / 10 .Sucked.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fucking Stone Cold.



Ambrose was so pissed that Austin called him out.

The GOAT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

KO/Jericho was a solid affair. Nothing spectacular but had some good spots. KO winning with the Apron Powerbomb was nice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Someone get these fucking casuals oitta here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Mania was like a 6/10

Better than last years which is a major step up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Better than last years which is a major step up.



Last year's mania was moose piss.

This year was room temperature water.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO/Jericho was a solid affair. Nothing spectacular but had some good spots. KO winning with the Apron Powerbomb was nice.



the crowd really disappointed me with that one, and to think it was probably the best built up feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose was so pissed that Austin called him out.
> 
> The GOAT.


Austin was pissed he didnt get his story though.Ambrose and austin were little bitches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Women's Match Next. Very SMART for all of them to Triple Team Nia until she was eliminated.
Wtf Sasha eliminated by a turnbuckle? Really? No hint of her betraying Bayley either? Seriously?
Macho Man elbow was a nice finish I guess but match was really a letdown from what it could have been.


Mangetsu126 said:


> the crowd really disappointed me with that one, and to think it was probably the best built up feud.


I think they were a bit gassed from AJ/Shane tbh.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

all in all, IMO the best match of the weekend was nakamura roode.

and last year I thought nothing touched the nakamura zayn match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Women's Match Next. Very SMART for all of them to Triple Team Nia until she was eliminated.
> Wtf Sasha eliminated by a turnbuckle? Really? No hint of her betraying Bayley either? Seriously?
> Macho Man elbow was a nice finish I guess but match was really a letdown from what it could have been.
> 
> I think they were a bit gassed from AJ/Shane tbh.



The turnbuckle padding was supposed to be loose enough and again I don't think you can turn Sasha without at least 1 or 2 more face women wrestlers on Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

I thought mania was generally decent, but for me Taker's retirement hangs over the whole thing. He was my favorite character as a kid, and I would have liked to see something else if that was actually the last time he was going to step in the ring. Rest of the card was decent. I feel bad for Wyatt as I think it's time for Orton to really think about seriously stepping aside. To me, the whole Viper act is pretty shallow.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The cringe is what I like about him. The real problem is that he's useless. Even with Taker and Kane's powers, he's useless. Even with the soul of Sister Abigail roaming freely, he's useless. Even when zapping literal disturbing imagery down onto his opponents' visage, he's fucking useless.
> 
> God... why do they hate him so much? I see people talk about how "he's young" whenever shit like this happens with the guy. I don't give a darn how young he is, and I really dislike how that's used as a backpedal whenever people have to excuse such piss poor booking whenever he needs to achieve a win that _matters_. I really thought they were gonna do something with the guy this time.
> 
> Here's to the next feud I suppose.


For reference okada is the same age _(younger by several months actually) _and look at his placement in the company. look at how much he's accomplished at his age. i'm not saying make him the ace or anything like that but wyatt could be a much bigger deal than he's been in the past. just seems like the company is satisfied with him getting cellphone lights out and nothing else

back when he feuded with bryan and the shield will always feel like him at his best at this rate


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> all in all, IMO the best match of the weekend was nakamura roode.
> 
> and last year I thought nothing touched the nakamura zayn match.



Naka match wasn't even the best of the nxt show.


Best matches of the weekend is easily

Aj vs Shane
Ladder match
Triple tag matchn nxt

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

As far as women are concerned.  Sasha sells the most merchandise now.  Do they want to turn her heel?

I wanted them to immediately do Bayley/Sasha because I want Sasha and Becky to be swapped.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Naka match wasn't even the best of the nxt show.
> 
> 
> Best matches of the weekend is easily
> ...


Naka/Roode was okay.  Kind of slow for the first half of the match though.

I think you can make an argument that Ember/Asuka was better tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

HOLY SHIT THE HARDY'S (kinda spoiled on that already but still wow). Crowd went fucking insane as did I. Honestly RAW's Tag Team Division NEEDED them.
Twist of Fate off the Ladder and Swanton Bomb off the Ladder were cool spots.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Mixed Tag Match was predictable AF. Happy for Nikki and Cena though I guess just wish Miz didn't have to do the job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone get these fucking casuals oitta here


I don't know if you're talking about me but there's no need to be rude.

+ I'm not a casual wrestling fan, I would probably enjoy it way more if I was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Mangetsu126 said:


> I don't know if you're talking about me but there's no need to be rude.
> 
> + I'm not a casual wrestling fan, I would probably enjoy it way more if I was.


Drag just fucking around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Naka/Roode was okay.  Kind of slow for the first half of the match though.
> 
> I think you can make an argument that Ember/Asuka was better tbh.


It was


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Drag just fucking around.



it's all good 



WhatADrag said:


> Naka match wasn't even the best of the nxt show.
> 
> 
> Best matches of the weekend is easily
> ...



I totally forgot about the NXT triple threat tag match 

1) Triple threat tag
2) Nakamura Roode
3) AJ Shane McMahon


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Like someone summed up on another site.

Good wm but no matches of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

@Shirker Holy shit.


Totally buying the message in this video.  Really strikes a cord with me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

HHH with his usual "my dick is bigger than yours" Mania entrance. Still pretty cool. Rollins has a torch? I like the gold and silver gear though. Steph looking hot AF.
Lol HHH's nephews booing Rollins.
Obviously the focus would be on Rollins's knee so no surprise there. Like how they teased the bucklebomb but then had Rollins's knee "give out" to cleverly avoid doing the move the first time then he did it later. Though isn't the bucklebomb supposed to be banned? Seeing Steph go through a table was nice and hopefully Rollins ditches the Pedigree now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Women's Match Next. Very SMART for all of them to Triple Team Nia until she was eliminated.
> Wtf Sasha eliminated by a turnbuckle? Really? No hint of her betraying Bayley either? Seriously?



They're probably saving it for Raw-AfterMania.
WWE do this thing where they do builds but then are deathly afraid of people predicting the results, so they purposefully delay the hell out of pulling the trigger to varying results of quality. I support it this time. It could help add some spice to tomorrow's show. They probably felt like doing it tonight would be a waste.



WhatADrag said:


> Naka match wasn't even the best of the nxt show.
> 
> 
> Best matches of the weekend is easily
> ...



Have to agree on both fronts, disappointingly for the first one. That was my first NAka match and it was pretty underwhelming until the submissions came out. The 3 Matches you named were lit. I'd put the Asker/Ember match there too, if for no other reason than it had a pretty damn good progression for the build.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Well WWE just posted a post match reaction from the Hardy brothers.  Jeff is being Jeff and Matt is clearly broken.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Bray/Randy was cringe at times and even with all the hype with the magic/power or whatever they still couldn't have Bray win? Really? Fuck off. They never give Bray the win when he really needs this the most. Thought Orton and WWE would do the right thing and have Bray go over but I guess that's too much to fucking ask. God knows Orton didn't need the win. At least he got a meh title reign out of it. Now what for Bray?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, Bray has a rematch with Orton that he needs to lose.  Then he can fight either Ambrose or he can job to an incoming Nakamura.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, Bray has a rematch with Orton that he needs to lose.  Then he can fight either Ambrose or he can job to an incoming Nakamura.


Joy. More fucking losses for Bray.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Oldberg-Bork was literally just a spamfest of Signatures and Finishers. Glad to see the crowd turned on Oldberg though. Bork to be fed to Reigns in a few months. Joy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I know they are talking about Brock/Roman at Mania next year.  But I predicted Brock/Roman at SummerSlam a while ago.  Just want to throw that out there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

5 Fucking Minutes? Women's Match was better off just being on the Pre-Show. Of course Naomi's botching ass won in her home town.
This match should have been Becky going over her long term foes Bliss and James in a Triple Threat but of course WWE went for the cheap hometown pop and the fact that "everyone must be in the Mania Title Match" syndrome. Clusterfuck from start to finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zef (Apr 3, 2017)

I heard that Bray lost.


That's like what? His third Wrestlemania loss in a row? Then there's the time Dwayne humiliated him at Wrestlemania.

I used to be a fan, but this dude got to quit. Can't take him seriously anymore. All he's gonna do on Tuesday is talk BS when he can't back it up in the ring. He should just retire tbh. Also, this title reign along with the time he had the tag team titles were the worst run in years.
He barely defended them then proceeded to get buried. SMH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm never going to buy into Bray again.  I was a fool to think that Elimination Chamber meant something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 5 Fucking Minutes? Women's Match was better off just being on the Pre-Show. Of course Naomi's botching ass won in her home town.
> This match should have been Becky going over her long term foes Bliss and James in a Triple Threat but of course WWE went for the cheap hometown pop and the fact that "everyone must be in the Mania Title Match" syndrome.


I said that earlier too dude.  Becky winning a triple threat is the booking decision that made the most sense.

I don't like that Naomi is a two time champion before Becky.  That doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I know they are talking about Brock/Roman at Mania next year.  But I predicted Brock/Roman at SummerSlam a while ago.  Just want to throw that out there.



I'll hang it on the fridge later, man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Would give Mania a 5/10. Started off hot but the latter parts just petered out. And Taker's final match being a disgrace (not in terms of result but the match itself is unforgivable).


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 5 Fucking Minutes? Women's Match was better off just being on the Pre-Show. Of course Naomi's botching ass won in her home town.
> This match should have been Becky going over her long term foes Bliss and James in a Triple Threat but of course WWE went for the cheap hometown pop and the fact that "everyone must be in the Mania Title Match" syndrome. Clusterfuck from start to finish.



I don't mind the hometown pop. Had to happen one of these fucking days. Lord knows Vince is against it recently for god knows what reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

i keep watching the hardyz return and every time i cum


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

In hindsight Bray should have won the Rumble and Orton should have won the title at Chamber then set up the feud with Bray going over. Or just have Bray win tonight. That'd have been the smart thing to do.
Have a feeling AJ will put over Orton before going to RAW then Naka will feud with Orton for the title before Miz cashes in MITB. Just a hunch though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

All of that makes sense.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

Poor Bray.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I had little confidence in Orton/Bray because of their match at No Mercy and I think they proved me right tonight.

Not the worst match of the night.  But I think it was the most disappointing.

And Bray really is the Reverse Undertaker as far as Mania is concerned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Khris WHat were the final tallies?



soultaker and rukia won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

I also give this a 6/10 maybe even a 7. Would elaborate but I'm on my phone now. Will give a full review once I'm home.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Yeah 6 or 6.5 for me. 6.5 just because the Hardyz back. Last year mania like a 3.
I think the biggest negatives for me was some matches felt rushed and anti climatic. IMO Orton and Bray worst match of the night also with the worst booking decision.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

Orton/Bray had the worst booking decision. Had me knock the whole PPV down a rating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Bro that Taker v Reigns botch was bad. It was Taker's fault too. I've just watched it back.

Match was slow, static, just all round bad. Roman and Taker should be ashamed. More so Taker, since he held Roman back. But still, Roman has to get better in the ring. Styles could have carried Taker to a decent match at least.

Those are my criticisms.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bro that Taker v Reigns botch was bad. It was Taker's fault too. I've just watched it back.
> 
> Match was slow, static, just all round bad. Roman and Taker should be ashamed. More so Taker, since he held Roman back. But still, Roman has to get better in the ring. Styles could have carried Taker to a decent match at least.
> 
> Those are my criticisms.



Shit makes me wonder if shane vs taker was trash because of taker.

Because shane kept up with aj.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit makes me wonder if shane vs taker was trash because of taker.
> 
> Because shane kept up with aj.



He has nothing left in the tank. When he struggled to get Reigns up for the Last Ride I knew it was over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn rewatching mania now.
I didn't realize tom Phillips here and otunga is not saying a word


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> He has nothing left in the tank. When he struggled to get Reigns up for the Last Ride I knew it was over.


That shit was the half ride


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

How long till otunga fired this dude literally not saying shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

People trying to call other people out who complain about part timers but were happy for the hardyz just don't get it.

Guys like Jericho n hardyz is fine.

Dudes who go ghost for months then come back to squash guys who are getting over or held back due to shining is a no no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

I think Mania is probably the best show with 2 duds on it. I'd put Mania down as a 6. 

I enjoyed the hell out of Goldberg/Lesnar. It was something different and quite frankly I got hyped for it.

I think there's a lot of recency bias going on with some of the hot takes though. Wyatt isn't done because of his youth but I think the thing holding him back for them is his youth. It's really easy for them to go that he's young and his character doesn't need wins like that but they really do fuck it up at the end with him every single time. That said it's kind of disingenuous for dudes just passing by to act like they know a thing or two when they   I don't think that means he'll never do anything. I thought the projections were kind of dumb though. 

I actually think there was a good match in Orton/Wyatt but too slow paced and the projections dragged it down even more.

The Roman stuff is really some of the worst. I'm about to drop Raw. I could give a shit Smackdown is second fiddle if it's so much better. Guys actually get rehabbed there and the stories have some semblance of psychology. If Raw doesn't get better going into this next PPV it's a wrap.



Khris said:


> soultaker and rukia won.



Nice, lmk what the possible winnings are whenever you get a chance


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

I can't help but think of past legends who were retired by other legends _(hbk to flair and taker to hbk)_ on the big stage and it still irks me a bit that taker's last match wasn't against cena. shouldn't have been on reigns who's still finding himself as a maineventer


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

And i'm not saying it necessarily has to be another legend all the time doing the deed but reigns specifically is in a tenuous position where he's already accomplished everything most wrestlers in the company can only dream of in such a short amount of time. i mean shit...taker was drafted to smackdown to begin with so if not cena you could've rectified things with wyatt to give him some much needed momentum


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bro that Taker v Reigns botch was bad. It was Taker's fault too. I've just watched it back.
> 
> Match was slow, static, just all round bad. Roman and Taker should be ashamed. More so Taker, since he held Roman back. But still, Roman has to get better in the ring. Styles could have carried Taker to a decent match at least.
> 
> Those are my criticisms.


Yeah, it could have been better if they turned it in a bloody brawl. Have the Undertaker wrap a chain round his fist and beat Reigns open, that sort of fight. 

You can't have a conventional type of match when one guy just doesn't have it in the tank to perform that way. 

That said, I don't think either of them should be ashamed. I think the WWE should be ashamed for not looking at the situation objectively. Should have put Bray in the ring with Taker to add to the story element of it all and they should have had it go down as a bloody fight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Bray and Orton shouldn't feel good about their match.  Completely forgettable!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> soultaker and rukia won.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Injured Seth pulling out MOTN while Roman fails lifting Taker like he did last year with Trips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bro that Taker v Reigns botch was bad. It was Taker's fault too. I've just watched it back.
> 
> Match was slow, static, just all round bad. Roman and Taker should be ashamed. More so Taker, since he held Roman back. But still, Roman has to get better in the ring. Styles could have carried Taker to a decent match at least.
> 
> Those are my criticisms.



Not surprised. One's old and seems to be unable to recover from injuries. Other guy acts like he just rolled out of FCW.

Biggest concern about Wrestlemania is now how we move forward. Taker was the most consistent part of WM for the past few years, and now it seems that he's off the table. It was nice to see the Hardy's again, but I fear Monday will begin what happening to 3D will happen to them. Wyatt losing is also just damn mystifying. May be they are nervous about Smackdown's ratings? Idk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Too tired so I'll just talk about 3 matches:

*Goldberg v Lesnar* - This really surprised me tbh. I really thought Lesnar was gonna squash or be squashed. It exceeded expectations but that's really about it. It wasn't _good_. Goldberg not dying and taking bumps makes this match a success in my book. However I still hate the build and continuity, especially now since the endgame is obviously Roman and that Lesnar will probably keep the belt off TV for a while. The Goldberg boos also felt good for me personally.

*Bray v Orton* - Wow this was garbage and disgusting for all the wrong reasons. So Bray spends 10 minutes using his voodoo horseshit just to get Super Orton'd? Fuck the piece of trash that booked this match. Like many said, Bray is nearing his complete and irreversible burial from the main event scene. He's basically a choker, in a real life sports he'd never be seen as a big team/player due to not performing when it matters. What's worse is that they teased a solid run but Orten had to add another championship in his list of honors. Not like he can't do that 2-3 months later or something. Bray was desperate for a victory.

And thinking about this on the way home, I figured they could have had the same storyline but with Harper instead of Orton and it would be lit. Because those two have actual history together. Orton burning's Bray house = arson, Harper burning Bray house = oh shit dis lit. Same with "killing" sister abigail. But no, they had to magic up Orton for one of the most flaccid Mania victories ever. It could've worked, but only by Bray winning.

Awful and Bray should think about repackaging himself if he really wants to make a name for himself in wrestling.

*Taker v Roman* - This was hard to watch. Booking-wise I guess it was okay but that's the hand that's been dealt to the company I guess. Because I'm certain Cena pitched his match for his dumb proposal moment. I guess they could've gone with AJ, but I think Taker handpicked Roman and Vince ain't about to fuck with Taker's wish especially if it corresponds with what he wants anyway. But yeah, this was awful. The botching, the slow-pace, the panting, everything. It really was ruined by Taker delaying his retirement by a billion years. It just sucks man. Austin got his farewell with the Rock(good worker, megastar), Flair got his send off with Shawn (excellent worker, icon), Shawn got his farewell with Taker (excellent worker, icon)... But Taker gets a botchfest.. Just seems unfair.

What really irks me is that we missed out on Taker v Cena, Taker v AJ, Taker v Sting, and Taker v Bryan all because Vince and Triple had other stupid plans. It's not this match that bothers me, it's the missed opportunities.

Other than that I actually enjoyed the show. Maybe watching it with you guys helped I dunno.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Nice, lmk what the possible winnings are whenever you get a chance





Rukia said:


>



I'll have to talk to an admin. I'll inform you guys later.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

@Khris Exactly. This has Vince, Triple H and Stephanie written all over it. They are so f'ing desperate to make Reigns likable that they fucked up Taker's last match. It's literally crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

To add, only AJ and Cena could've carried current Taker to a decent match. I don't blame Roman, but he is quite limited like GM said.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Injured Seth pulling out MOTN while Roman fails lifting Taker like he did last year with Trips


AJ/Shane put out MOTN. Seth/HHH was one of the better matches though I'll agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Karma coming back to get Nash for being stink at Hall of Fame induction


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

i told you hundreds and thousands of times that Fat Wyatt can't wrestle and no one listened to me. i told you people that you can never take him seriously. he's all bark no bite. look what happened. 
his fat ass got exposed lol.

taker became more stupid than vince with age. choosing roman only to have his final match turn out to be a botch fest is a shame. taker should never go back after this pathetic display. roman can't wrestle and got exposed too. yet dumbasses are still behind this samoan fat fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

I can't get over what they did to Bray. Really soured the mania for me. Taker's match was sad to watch too, he should have been retired. Vince is a baka!!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

@Jake CENA Roman was already exposed though .

I think Taker really just wanted to stop, and thought maybe he could help by giving Roman that rub. From here, Roman will beat Brock by Summerslam I guess. If all of that doesn't work, they may finally just give up on him lol.

Man the Hardy song keeps playing through my head. Ultimate mindfuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

vince is partly to blame for this travesty. when you have guys like fat wyatt and fat roman who can't wrestle and put them in the main event, this is what's going to happen. what do you expect?

they work a miracle match on shawn michael's level? these  fat fucks? LOL


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> @Jake CENA Roman was already exposed though .
> 
> I think Taker really just wanted to stop, and thought maybe he could help by giving Roman that rub. From here, Roman will beat Brock by Summerslam I guess. If all of that doesn't work, they may finally just give up on him lol.
> 
> Man the Hardy song keeps playing through my head. Ultimate mindfuck.



Roman doesn't need a rub. He needs training back in the performance center or NXT. Roman can get all the rub from William Regal's hands and have his face erased.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Also just realized something. Deano is the only Shield member not to be put over by Trips.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 3, 2017)

Next years WM main event should be Lesnar vs AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Also just realized something. Deano is the only Shield member not to be put over by Trips.



Dean was always the worst so no surprise.I don't even get how this guy was liked by the fans.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker should have retired after his loss to lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't get over what they did to Bray. Really soured the mania for me. Taker's match was sad to watch too, he should have been retired. Vince is a baka!!!


I don't care what Bray does Tuesday night.  I don't care who he feuds with next.

Honestly put him against Kalisto and Apollo Crews next.  Who cares?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman is so freaking weak and they still want to showcase him as a guy with incredible strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

We are going to hear about Mojo winning the Andre the Giant Memorial match every time he is on TV for the next year.  Maybe even longer!

Pray for an injury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Bray been made to look like a geek every mania.
And IDC what anyone else says that match was the worst match on the card too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

It was definitely the most disappointing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

WON said:
			
		

> Word is that Shinsuke Nakamura, Tye Dillingerand Andrade "Cien" Almas are coming to the main roster soon. Dave Meltzer speculated on Wrestling Observer Radio that Dash and Dawsonof The Revival may be called up as well. No word yet on what brand these Superstars might end up on.



If these are all the call ups along with the Hardyz we might get some pretty hype shows


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Fat Wyatt can lose 100lbs and he would still suck at wrestling. Braun Strowman is borderline fat giant but he sure is pretty athletic for a man that size.

Roman and Mongoloid Rawley should get injured.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> If these are all the call ups along with the Hardyz we might get some pretty hype shows



DIY and The Revival are the best tag teams that we've had this generation. I will loose my shit if they job to Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Roman is so freaking weak and they still want to showcase him as a guy with incredible strength.


They make him wear that vest because he 30% body fat. Unlike Balor where the camera focus on his abs every chance the get.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

That Shane and AJ match had no right being as good as it was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> They make him wear that vest because he 30% body fat. Unlike Balor where the camera focus on his abs every chance the get.



not only that, Roman can't take bumps nor does he have any knowledge about selling any bloody moves. fat fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The other terrible thing about Bray/Orton is that it killed the crowd.  Brock/Goldberg actually came out and rescued the show, they resuscitated a dead audience.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Fat Wyatt can summon the boogeyman and the match will still suck ass


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Orton and Bray are both boring wrestlers, I don't know what they were thinking with that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Lol, I read 411 Mania's Review of Wrestlemania and it listed Bray/Orton as a DUD and Roman/Undertaker as *.  By far his worst ratings for any matches on the card.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Orton and Bray are both boring wrestlers, I don't know what they were thinking with that.


We saw it at No Mercy 2016 and Ziggler/Miz was the best match on that card.  Orton/Bray disappointed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

you can't blame Orton. there's no way in hell he can carry an untalented guy like Bray


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Bray should just retire and insert himself as one of the creative guys who does the scripts for all the other talent.

or you mean to say, Bray doesn't write all those shit he says in the ring too? lol

talentless fat fuck


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

they also made Cena win the match. he doesn't need the win. it was retarded. there was also no heel turns. this company...


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

It's been so many years since I watched WWE but when I saw the Hardy Boyz are back trending on YT,  oh man.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm grateful to the Hardyz.  I think they saved us from an Enzo and Cass title reign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

i haven't seen the Hardy boyz match yet. did they allow Matt to use his Broken gimmick?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Jesus, when the real posters leave this place for a couple hours it becomes cancerous incredibly fast.



Jake CENA said:


> i haven't seen the Hardy boyz match yet. did they allow Matt to use his Broken gimmick?



Too early to tell. He entered the ring as Matt Hardy, but during the postmatch interview shades of "Broken" kept bleeding out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

So there was a fire?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Time to split Enzo and Cass.  Why keep a team together that can't win?


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 3, 2017)

My dreams will come true the day DX returns and I'll beat my meat to the best of them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Those crowd reaction shots failed me last night.  I really wanted to see Goldberg's wife and kid when he ate those German suplexes.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Time to split Enzo and Cass.  Why keep a team together that can't win?



Cass won't last 5 years without Enzo


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Cass won't last 5 years without Enzo



Cass is pretty good on the mic, and in the ring he has the benefit of being a giant, the most important thing is for him not to be clumsy. He also has a great look for being as big as he is.

Cass is the one with the future, Enzo does not.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

V1 Matt Hardy?? LMAO


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cass is pretty good on the mic, he is a giant, as long as he isn't clumsy he is good on the in ring side of things. He also has a pretty good look.
> 
> Cass is the one with the future, Enzo does not.



you need to wear a VR set and watch Cass' empire elbow in a loop


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't need to see Corbin for a while either.  He's a loser.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

In a era where WWE is hiring top tier in ring talent, Enzo's lack of in ring experience will be his downfall, good on the mic or not the crowed will turn on him. Enzo right now is being carried by the tag team with Cass, breaking up the tag team is going to massively expose Enzo more then he already is.

The guy needs to be working those house shows 3-4 times a week, otherwise he will never be ready for a solo act.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cass is pretty good on the mic, and in the ring he has the benefit of being a giant, the most important thing is for him not to be clumsy. He also has a great look for being as big as he is.
> 
> Cass is the one with the future, Enzo does not.



I don't see it. Occasionally, he would have a clever line, but he just talk really slow most of the time. Looks wise, he's just a regular tall guy imo.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> I don't see it. Occasionally, he would have a clever line, but he just talk really slow most of the time. Looks wise, he's just a regular tall guy imo.



Maybe its because you are comparing Cass to Enzo since they are side by side, but his mic work is actually pretty good compared to most other people. Early on you can tell he was nervous while on the mic, but being with the loud mouth Enzo should help him overcome that and it has been working.

They both have flaws, Cass can be nervous on the mic and Enzo is trash in the ring, they make a great tag team, but split them up and Cass is the only one who will be with the company in 2 years.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Cass also needs to put in several matches a week.  He is incredibly green.  He is behind guys like Strowman and Corbin.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cass also needs to put in several matches a week.  He is incredibly green.  He is behind guys like Strowman and Corbin.



He is certainly behind the likes of Stroman and Corbin, but whats important is that he doesn't ever look clumsy. Great Khali got absolutely tore apart by how clumsy he was.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

Surprised Enzo didn't die in the ladder match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, I read 411 Mania's Review of Wrestlemania and it listed Bray/Orton as a DUD and Roman/Undertaker as *.  By far his worst ratings for any matches on the card.



Depends on the reviewer over there Csonka had those scores  but Diot giving Roman vs Taker 3*1/4.   Hawke gave it  2*  each.  Scott Slimmer gave Roman/Taker 3* while giving Bray/Orton *1/4. Cook gave a different style of grading people A-F in which Taker, Orton and Bray got Ds (Orton though was D+) while stating if it was anyone else Taker would have gotten an F with Roman getting a C stating this match wasn't really his fault.

All in all I'll say it now Taker's condition shouldn't have had him in such a match.  Going no DQ was good but they should have played it up, chairs and other weapons can do more to hide injuries than a normal match.  Especially when it comes to things like Tombstones in which the receiver of the move has to also physically help with the lifting which Taker was in no position to do with his health.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I really like what Corey Graves says when he talks about Enzo.  He feels the same way that I do about him.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

They should put Enzo together with Mojo and let Cass go solo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> They should put Enzo together with Mojo and let Cass go solo.


Enzo would have been a good fit for what Ellsworth is currently doing to be honest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman looked strong

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Theme Song

Entertaining article.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo would have been a good fit for what Ellsworth is currently doing to be honest.


Add Carmella to make it a stable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Enzo is the dumbass that knocked himself out trying to slide out of the ring. Why is this guy even still wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

i'd rather watch Corey Graves beat the shit out Kevin Owens than another Roman match


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> .
> *Taker v Roman* - This was hard to watch. Booking-wise I guess it was okay but that's the hand that's been dealt to the company I guess. Because I'm certain Cena pitched his match for his dumb proposal moment. *I guess they could've gone with AJ, but I think Taker handpicked Roman and Vince ain't about to fuck with Taker's wish especially if it corresponds with what he wants anyway*. But yeah, this was awful. The botching, the slow-pace, the panting, everything. It really was ruined by Taker delaying his retirement by a billion years. It just sucks man. Austin got his farewell with the Rock(good worker, megastar), Flair got his send off with Shawn (excellent worker, icon), Shawn got his farewell with Taker (excellent worker, icon)... But Taker gets a botchfest.. Just seems unfair.
> 
> What really irks me is that we missed out on Taker v Cena, Taker v AJ, Taker v Sting, and Taker v Bryan all because Vince and Triple had other stupid plans. It's not this match that bothers me, it's the missed opportunities.
> ...


Meltzer indicated in january that the decision to scrap cena/taker for roman/taker was moreso vince's call


would lead me to believe taker just went with it and wanted to be retired. i don't blame him really. he's done more than enough for the business up to this point


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

So new GM announcement tonight.  What else will happen?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

i'm not sure what would save the company.

it's either vince mcmahon dies

or roman gets sidelined for 2 years


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

Shitty Mania, 4/10 we had few good matches ( an/Shane was lit) , a garbage tier main event with a mutated crowd. God wwe sucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

MVP: Hardyz, AJ Styles, and Seth Rollins
Biggest Losers: Strowman, Samoa Joe, and Bray Wyatt
Unsung Heroes: Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Brock, Goldberg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman looked strong



Ghost? What the fuck?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo is the dumbass that knocked himself out trying to slide out of the ring. Why is this guy even still wrestling.



No one knows, really. I have no idea what's so bad about just being a manager. The guy messes up going over the top rope for pete's sake.

He almost killed Cesaro's gimmick by accidentally sandbagging him because his timing was off.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

Goddamnit , Seth Rollins a fucking "injured" guy, Shane o Mac a freaking non wrestler and aj ( well he is god so...) Stole wrestler mania? Really what kind of bs is this?
The fucking worst is I got the impression that Rollins was carrying the match rather than Trips. I guess this is just a bad impression by me?
But no seriously, I would have rated it 06 if it was a regular ppv but I can't rate it as a regular ppv, it's a WRESTLEMANIA!
So 4!4!4!4!
And good god what da hell was that ramp? 
And lol Bray lost and lol Orton is champ and lol wwe.
Edit: god cut my dick for forgetting to put the hardyz in the show stealer gang. So HARDYSSS f*king HARDYS
Oh and also yes, Shane is considered a show stealer by me. Because well seeing a non wrestler perform a so graceful shooting star press forces me to do so.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Rollins definitely carried that match.  Not as much as Charlotte and AJ carried their matches.  But close.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman for the life of him can't even do a proper top rope elbow drop. Yet a none wrestler like Shane makes it look like finesse.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins definitely carried that match.  Not as much as Charlotte and AJ carried their matches.  But close.


He could have done better if he wasn't injured. I think it should have been trips last match tho, and oh let's not forget : 
THANKS GOD STEPH TOOK A BUMP! 
Lol Aj's ability to carry a match is interstellar. 
And Charlotte is just THE WRESTLING GODDESS. Just next to Sasha, I even think she could get better than Sasha in the future, ( they're are on the same level right now.)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Riddle me bliss would you look at that booty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Still can't get over Shane hitting that Shooting Star Press. Yes AJ rolled out of the way but it was so damn clean man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> They should put Enzo together with Mojo and let Cass go solo.


Don't post in here again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> MVP: Hardyz, AJ Styles, and Seth Rollins
> Biggest Losers: Strowman, Samoa Joe, and Bray Wyatt
> Unsung Heroes: Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Brock, Goldberg


Damn you actually right for once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

Undertaker's retirement putting over Roman Reigns.

Unless Roman Reigns and booking improves like thousandsfold on all fronts,

Undertaker's retirement would be ultimately wasted.

Which is a damn shame. The Streak is one thing, but Undertaker's career is another. Now likely set to be squandered.

And I doubt the bookers even realize this. Too damn wrapped up in themselves to think with goddamn sense.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Undertaker's retirement putting over Roman Reigns.
> 
> Unless Roman Reigns and booking improves like thousandsfold on all fronts,
> 
> ...


That match meant nothing to Taker career last night.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That match meant nothing to Taker career last night.


Hummmm wut? It was his retirement match! It is important. It's like saying Ric Flair's or HBK's retirement match meant nothing to their career.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That match meant nothing to Taker career last night.



If it's Undertaker's last match, then of course it will mean something.

Aside from Undertaker's farewell and departure, what are people's last memory of his last match and him in the ring? An unfortunate botch fest mainly by 'old yeller' and a wrestler who's still green, that stemmed from a paper-thin 'My Yard!' narrative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2017)

Aj vs Rollins vs Samoa vs KO is what a WM main event from our era should look like


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That match meant nothing to Taker career last night.



WAD being a naive idiot. 

You will let your legacy be tarnished by fighting a green horn who can't carry a match, can't take sell any moves and can't take bumps because of body armor?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I actually enjoyed Mania.  To me it was an okay show.  Huge step up from last year.  Much better than that Fastlane PPV we had early on in the month.  I'm not thrilled with some of the results.  But I expected most of these outcomes.

(It also helped my enjoyment that I drank a ton of beer.  You guys should try it some time.)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Also.  This was a RAW brand PPV.  Raw dominated the action.  They had more time and their wrestlers outperformed the wrestlers on SD.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

SD only has one wrestler which is AJ Styles. there rest are clowns. 

and the other one is a non wrestler, Shane lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

AJ, Shane, and Becky Lynch were the top SD performers last night.  Bray was the worst.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Becky's hair was terrible last night. It was like she was given an order to be less attractive than every one else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If it's Undertaker's last match, then of course it will mean something.
> 
> Aside from Undertaker's farewell and departure, what are people's last memory of his last match and him in the ring? An unfortunate botch fest mainly by 'old yeller' and a wrestler who's still green, that stemmed from a paper-thin 'My Yard!' narrative.


"a wrestler who still green." Roman is a top notch wrestler in the ring.
So what's Taker excuse for last year mania and the year before that and the year before that?
Realistically Taker's last "true" best performance was against CM Punk.
And yet he should have retired in the hell in a cell match against HHH.

Yes the match was trash and Taker has been the last few years. But in reality no one gives a fuck. No one will hold any of this to his career last match trash or not. He's so ahead of the curve and the most respected guy in the business of all time. No one will give a darn like no one cares about Jordan Wizard era or any goat staying past their prime.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky's hair was terrible last night. It was like she was given an order to be less attractive than every one else.


If you ever talk about Bae like that ever again I will track your IP and burn your house down then get a NF World Championship Title Match the week after.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> WAD being a naive idiot.
> 
> You will let your legacy be tarnished by fighting a green horn who can't carry a match, can't take sell any moves and can't take bumps because of body armor?


And the fact that this man is the only one backing you up agreeing with you should be a scary sight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky's hair was terrible last night. It was like she was given an order to be less attractive than every one else.


totally agree.  I didn't care for her hair.  I did care for the fact that she carried the match though.  That match was nothing special, but it would have been poor if Becky Lynch hadn't taken all of the other girls in the match to suplex city.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Brock vs Goldberg was the dopest match last night doe. Goldberg took more bumps in that match than he did in his entire WCW run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "a wrestler who still green." Roman is a top notch wrestler in the ring.
> So what's Taker excuse for last year mania and the year before that and the year before that?
> Realistically Taker's last "true" best performance was against CM Punk.
> And yet he should have retired in the hell in a cell match against HHH.
> ...



No one gives a damn that this was Undertaker's last match? Are you kidding me?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Brock vs Goldberg was like watching a DBZ fight. Two superhumans going at it. I almost had a heart attack

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No one gives a damn that this was Undertaker's last match? Are you kidding me?


You're not getting what im saying.
when you're judging his over all career, no. 
no one will be like "well his career got ruined" or "I have to put him on a lower level due to his last match."
Only regret is we never got taker vs sting or taker vs cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Brock vs Goldberg was like watching a DBZ fight. Two superhumans going at it. I almost had a heart attack


anyone can hate that match can suck a dick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> anyone can hate that match can suck a dick



It was really good. After Styles v Shane it was my favorite match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And the fact that this man is the only one backing you up agreeing with you should be a scary sight.



you're delusional. the last decent Taker match was with HBK. Taker was still able to pull off a suicide dive, Oldschool, Last Ride and Chokeslam perfectly. not to mention the Tombstones looked stiff. 

Roman can't carry a match and he sucks in the ring with very predictable choreography. Denying this makes you look like an idiot who doesn't know the difference between good or bad.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "a wrestler who still green." Roman is a top notch wrestler in the ring.
> So what's Taker excuse for last year mania and the year before that and the year before that?
> Realistically Taker's last "true" best performance was against CM Punk.
> And yet he should have retired in the hell in a cell match against HHH.
> ...



How is Roman a top notch wrestler?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> anyone can hate that match can suck a dick


It was five minutes long.  Even if someone wanted a technical match.. how could they find this offensive?  The rest of the PPV was like 7 hours.  This took five minutes.

Personally I was very entertained.  And I was tricked.  I thought Goldberg was going to win for a second.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> How is Roman a top notch wrestler?


I just know that Roman had outstanding matches at the Royal Rumble, and at Payback, and at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Heck if you put me with AJ and Seth in the ring,they would probably still be able to pull something good out of me.

A good wrestler is determined by his ability to carry a match.Roman couldn't carry Taker,heck he couldn't even carry Triple H last year and he's only had good matches that involved lots of spots with the best WWE had to offer.Put him in a normal single match and he'll get outshined by the top WWE wrestlers.Just like he got outshined by AJ,just like he got outshined by Daniel, Balor and Seth.He simply isn't good.I still remember his borefest with Sheamus and honestly Sheamus isn't even bad.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I just know that Roman had outstanding matches at the Royal Rumble, and at Payback, and at Extreme Rules.



Which matches?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

That's a fair opinion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> How is Roman a top notch wrestler?



he spams punches, slaps, kane uppercuts, superman punches, samoan drops, occasional power bombs and spears


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Which matches?


Reigns/Owens at the Royal Rumble.  Reigns/Styles at Payback.  Reigns/Styles at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like JR will  for a little while longer


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

i'm not a wrestler but i can do all of those moves in bed ck


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reigns/Owens at the Royal Rumble.  Reigns/Styles at Payback.  Reigns/Styles at Extreme Rules.



Yeah with the best only.I just remembered the shitty matches Roman had with Jericho.Look what KO did with Jericho last night.Roman simply isn't on that level.He's not even like Rock who was backing up whatever shortcomings he had in the ring with his incredible charisma.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you're delusional. the last decent Taker match was with HBK. Taker was still able to pull off a suicide dive, Oldschool, Last Ride and Chokeslam perfectly. not to mention the Tombstones looked stiff.
> 
> Roman can't carry a match and he sucks in the ring with very predictable choreography. Denying this makes you look like an idiot who doesn't know the difference between good or bad.




so you say his last best match was even before cm punk? 
thanks for proving my point.
I mean you TRIED to turn this on me but ended up helping thanks Thor.



White Hawk said:


> How is Roman a top notch wrestler?


because his matches tend to be good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> he spams punches, slaps, kane uppercuts, superman punches, samoan drops, occasional power bombs and spears


One thing I will admit.  Roman threw more punches than I have ever seen in a match before.

If you hate the Superman Punch.. then this was a brutal match to watch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so you say his last best match was even before cm punk?
> thanks for proving my point.
> I mean you TRIED to turn this on me but ended up helping thanks Thor.
> 
> ...



lol i don't understand your logic WAD. Taker should have retired right after fighting CM Punk. that should have been the end of an era. Taker can't even pull off those moves of his properly that time.

yeah that one liner response is so convincing Drag. Roman sucks.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so you say his last best match was even before cm punk?
> thanks for proving my point.
> I mean you TRIED to turn this on me but ended up helping thanks Thor.
> 
> ...



Yes because the 3 straight main events he's been on have been good 

AJ managed to pull something good from Shane,of course he would have a good match with Roman.Roman only has good matches with the best which clearly showcases why he simply isn't a top notch wrestler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> lol i don't understand your logic WAD. Taker should have retired right after fighting CM Punk. that should have been the end of an era. Taker can't even pull off those moves of his properly that time.
> 
> yeah that one liner response is so convincing Drag. Roman sucks.


My statement in a summary was Taker last best match was a long time ago.

Your response in a summary.

you're an idiot drag Taker last match was a long time ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Yes because the 3 straight main events he's been on have been good
> 
> AJ managed to pull something good from Shane,of course he would have a good match with Roman.Roman only has good matches with the best which clearly showcases why he simply isn't a top notch wrestler.


Roman vs Braun was enjoyable to watch.
And as in 3 straight main events you mean mania right? Because Brock vs Roman was fire as fuck.
But for the last two main events I agree was trash. Don't take anything from him tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Charlotte shouldn't do that corkscrew moonsault anymore.  It's too dangerous.  And the ingrates in the crowd don't deserve it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Day 3 of Mania week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Day 3 of Mania week


Big Raw tonight.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman vs Braun was enjoyable to watch.
> And as in 3 straight main events you mean mania right? Because Brock vs Roman was fire as fuck.
> But for the last two main events I agree was trash. Don't take anything from him tho.



Brock vs Roman was fire?It was only fire because people enjoyed Roman getting destroyed.The last time Brock had a good match was when Seth was carrying him and Cena.

Roman vs Sheamus was trash for countless times.Shame with Roman vs Jericho.Most of Roman matches with KO were also bad.Roman vs Dean vs Brock was crap also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Big Raw tonight.


Brah this is gonna be 20 hours now


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Brock vs Roman was fire?It was only fire because people enjoyed Roman getting destroyed.The last time Brock had a good match was when Seth was carrying him and Cena.
> 
> Roman vs Sheamus was trash for countless times.Shame with Roman vs Jericho.Most of Roman matches with KO were also bad.Roman vs Dean vs Brock was crap also.



I don't know what to tell you. Brock vs Roman was fire.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know what to tell you. Brock vs Roman was fire.



Absolute fire. Watched it back not too long ago. Best match at the event by a mile. Really dope. Another DBZ fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Absolute fire. Watched it back not too long ago. Best match at the event by a mile. Really dope. Another DBZ fight.


Shit felt "real" during that match. And after hearing Roman on talk is jericho is was.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Absolute fire. Watched it back not too long ago. Best match at the event by a mile. Really dope. Another DBZ fight.


Yeah Seth curb stomping Roman was absolute fire indeed.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit felt "real" during that match. And after hearing Roman on talk is jericho is was.



It was a half shoot. Roman socked Brock straight in his jaw. Lesnar dislocated Reigns' ribs. Brock slapped the shit out of Roman. It was felt like a fight between superheroes.



White Hawk said:


> Yeah Seth curb stomping Roman was absolute fire indeed.



Seth's inclusion was good. But you're reaching. Seth v Orton was kinda shit. Roman v Brock was dope though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth and Dean for fighting it out for worst worker in the Shield at this point. Seth watched too many fucking Davey Richards matches and forgot how to work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth and Dean for fighting it out for worst worker in the Shield at this point. Seth watched too many fucking Davey Richards matches and forgot how to work.


I don't think any of the shield members are trash in the ring.
Seth has been hurt yet he can still do amazing shit.
Dean is old school as fuck and for some reason today's fans can't appreciate it because it's not flipy and spot monkey fest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean will be a lot better when he drops the lunatic lariat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think any of the shield members are trash in the ring.
> Seth has been hurt yet he can still do amazing shit.
> Dean is old school as fuck and for some reason today's fans can't appreciate it because it's not flipy and spot monkey fest.



Seth is like Kurt Angle. He's too concerned with doing all his cool moves as fast as possible and sometimes he ends up forgetting to sell anything. Maybe it's because of his injuries and he thinks he has something to prove, but like his HiaC match with KO, they were spamming a bunch of huge moves and selling nothing. It's really noticeable sometimes. HHH tried to slow it down last night and tell more of a story, but HHH is the most boring guy to have to slow down matches and he forgot which knee was the injured one too. 

Dean just looks unmotivated a lot. I don't know what's up with him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Anyways Raw gonna be hilarious tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I kinda want AJ to go to RAW, so Nakamura can come to Smackdown. Additionally, I'd like to see AJ & Balor have a nice long feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth is like Kurt Angle. He's too concerned with doing all his cool moves as fast as possible and sometimes he ends up forgetting to sell anything. Maybe it's because of his injuries and he thinks he has something to prove, but like his HiaC match with KO, they were spamming a bunch of huge moves and selling nothing. It's really noticeable sometimes. HHH tried to slow it down last night and tell more of a story, but HHH is the most boring guy to have to slow down matches and he forgot which knee was the injured one too.
> 
> Dean just looks unmotivated a lot. I don't know what's up with him.


Can't disagree. I think being on the pre show would make me unmotivated to if if I were WWE champion last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Austin burying another career. What a shock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Day 3 of Mania week


3?  You mean Day 4. I am counting the HoF (2.5hrs)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Most people looked unmotivated in the Andre the Giant match also.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 3?  You mean Day 4. I am counting the HoF (2.5hrs)


Oh shit you're right. Mania drained me of joy and attention to detail.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> 3?  You mean Day 4. I am counting the HoF (2.5hrs)


The Hall of Fame was way longer than 2.5 hours.  It was like 4 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

then we got tomorrow night.

MY boys we bout to reach 1000 pages in a few months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> then we got tomorrow night.
> 
> MY boys we bout to reach 1000 pages in a few months


Damn. Mania helped


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Next Raw PPV, Brock vs Roman vs Braun for Universal title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Most people looked unmotivated in the Andre the Giant match also.


That was the annual "Get as many jobbers a WM paycheck" match. No one is suppose to go too hard in that match except the winner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Next Raw PPV, Brock vs Roman vs Braun for Universal title.


would be lit af.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> would be lit af.


Probably too lit for Payback.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Probably too lit for Payback.


I could see it happening. I go to payback every year but for some reason its moved to cali this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Guys NXT Takeover is coming to Chicago


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Pretty sure Naka debuting tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Pretty sure Naka debuting tonight.


Fucking over Smackdown. Seems legit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucking over Smackdown. Seems legit.


imagine wanting naka to go to SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine wanting naka to go to SD.


Naka vs Randy doe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Raw brings in Bayley, Samoa Joe, the Hardyz, and now Nakamura.  Smackdown counters with Mickie James.

I like Mickie.  But my takeaway is that Shane and Daniel Bryan aren't good at their jobs.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Naka wants to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

If Naka is on Raw tonight.  I need to see Asuka and the Revival on SD tomorrow for the sake of fairness.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Shane and Daniel are too busy getting into petty rivalries with their top heels to do their job properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw brings in Bayley, Samoa Joe, the Hardyz, and now Nakamura.  Smackdown counters with Mickie James.
> 
> I like Mickie.  But my takeaway is that Shane and Daniel Bryan aren't good at their jobs.


you forgetting the god elias samson


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Smackdown just lost Cena for a while too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane and Daniel are too busy getting into petty rivalries with their top heels to do their job properly.


Exactly.  Their focus has been screwing over AJ, Alexa, and Miz at every turn.  Shane can't even be bothered to show up to the arena on time!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

I heard SD getting Ty, Samson, Revival, Cien, and Shelton back.
And Raw getting naka.

I'm not saying its true but lets be honest that seems like a WWE move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

wwe got one of their biggest heels of all time be a shame if they dont turn him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't know if Charlotte even needed Sasha and Bayley to pull off that powerbomb guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Man, God Movement is right, a lot of you don't like Roman Reigns and it's got nothing to do with wrestling. It's really kind of sad tbh because the dudes who are so fervent about it are just as bad as any apologist for him. It's the wrestling equivalent of a rigid facist going at it with a bleeding heart liberal.

Roman is over pushed. The dude is a good bordering on great worker. The company should stop pushing him as hard as they are and focus on making the best product as opposed to sabotaging the product in a bid to build a star who people don't want. People should realize that if it's about wrestling he's a good wrestler. He's better than a lot of guys and would get pushed in any promotion he joined. This isn't just a Vince/WWE thing this is a wrestling thing in general, look at the way Cody is booked as a free lancer and know he'd get higher on cards if he stayed in one place. I prefer Cody's style but he's a pretty comparable worker. And if you think you're some kind of purist recognize the fact that the dudes in the purist bubble hate Cody but dude still gets pushed.

People need to just be honest at this point. They don't like him or his situation and it's not about wrestling anymore. On the real though it's the worst conversation in wrestling because of how many ill-formed opinions come out. 

This stuff can be fairly subjective but in a broad sense of good/bad if you think Roman is a bad wrestler the rest of your opinion is going to seem questionable. If you ever wondered what kind of bullshit VKM and HHH use to justify managing the product like this it's because of how entrenched in markdom fans get with this shit.



WhatADrag said:


> Dean is old school as fuck and for some reason today's fans can't appreciate it because it's not flipy and spot monkey fest.



The flippy/spot monkey thing is such low baring fruit material. It's got so much less to do with that stuff. I mean a lot of the most over wrestlers in the world are rather ground based. In those WON awards a lot of people in the top 10 for the big awards weren't necessarily high fliers. 

I think Ambrose has improved his athleticism noticeably but he lacks dexterity and mobility, this is something old school wrestlers say about him, not just fans. 

And Ghost is older man, he grew up during the NWA territory days. It's not like he's one of these fly by casuals.



WhatADrag said:


> so you say his last best match was even before cm punk?
> thanks for proving my point.
> I mean you TRIED to turn this on me but ended up helping thanks Thor.



Being his last best match doesn't mean none of the other matches were good. The Bray Wyatt match was 3 star range, the Lesnar match at SS and HiaC were both mid 3 star range matches to higher. They're rated favorably by Meltzer and Cagematch. It's not like Taker was putting on these Dory Funk past his prime turds.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

@WhatADrag I think you were right.  That ended up being a good match for AJ.  The match itself was pretty good.  And it is disappointing that he didn't get the five star match at Mania opportunity against an equal opponent.

But not just anyone gets to wrestle a McMahon at a big PPV.  In the immediate future.  They are going to treat this guy very good.  And he is on great terms with the company right now.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Raw time. Will read the thread later.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

My opinion on Roman is this:

Is he a great worker? No, he's a 7/10 as far as workrate. I wish he'd incorporate more moves into his repertoire, maybe add a submission finisher as well, make him less of a brawler and more of a power wrestler (like he is built to be).

Does he know what his character is? Yes, but hes so restricted by management that he cannot truly thrive


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Starting off Raw with a pic recap of last night's Taker/Reigns match.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Wow. They're letting the crowd go nuts. Awesome.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman going to open it up likely


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Undertaker / Roman Sucks chants


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

Well that turned to anti-Roman really quickly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Taker better get a good send off for SmackDown since it was his yard during brand splits. 

And the "Roman suck!" chants start.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Loud arena tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

These dueling Undertaker/Roman sucks chants and the chorus of boos. That's poetic as fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Maybe they are truly turning him heel.  :vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Shit, dem boos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

That's WWE's fault.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

the biggest heel in wwe history

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

FFS. Turn Roman. PLEASE. This guy is a heat MAGNET

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

You know the fact they tried to have Roman low key old yeller Taker was stupid as fuck too. If he heels here that's even dumber.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the biggest heel in wwe history



Would be. It's his destiny and Vince is denying him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> You know the fact they tried to have Roman low key old yeller Taker was stupid as fuck too. If he heels here that's even dumber.


How would you book him, now and into the future?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

"Delete" chants.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

FUCK YOU ROMAN chants


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince don't give AF


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

FUCK YOU ROMAN CHANTS


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

they zoomed in on a delete sign


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Should have booked this at the Hammerstien going by how the crowd is reacting.   They are letting Roman have it.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

I feel bad for the guy.Its not his fault

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Would be. It's his destiny and Vince is denying him.



I don't understand how Vince doesn't see it.  The biggest heel can still be "The Face." that brings in people as someone people will pay hand over fist to see defeated.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Asshole chants  This crowd is nuclear


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince is having a heart attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

This is worse than any Cena reaction bar the ONS match with RVD.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Those FU Roman chants are ugly.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

I feel bad for him too but at the same time I'm snickering nonstop.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How would you book him, now and into the future?



Heel it up forever. I'd let him heel so much they'd fucking turn him because they'd love him for being such an amazing heel. And that's the thing I know I've had the conversation in here, with Khris I believe,  I think he'd be so great at it that it wouldn't be go away heat. That's the most contentious thing and to me it's like look at this shit. This is PG Hollywood Hogan heat.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Send out Paul Heyman!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

This is amazing TV


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

If I was Roman I'd be egging them on tbh.  Have them eating out of your hand.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Send out Finn Balor to attack Roman.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

This is the best crowd in forever though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Holy shit this crowd.   Man I'm feeling bad for Roman now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I don't understand how Vince doesn't see it.  The biggest heel can still be "The Face." that brings in people as someone people will pay hand over fist to see defeated.



Roman is the greatest heel foil they could ever ask for. The crowd would cheer pretty much anyone against him let alone an every man babyface.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

GO AWAY chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If I was Roman I'd be egging them on tbh.  Have them eating out of your hand.



You're giving him a bit too much credit. He's not that good on the mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

13 minutes and counting of the crowd "being a character"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Go away chants. Vince ruined his boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

IGNORE ALL OF IT MICHAEL!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Have Brawn come out NOW


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

like honestly how you could ever think this dude was anything like the Cena situation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

DELETE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Stfu Graves


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I want to see Reby playing the piano.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

RAW tonight is already shaping up to a great show


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

I mean as over as Cena is with the little kids the dude is over enough to have been a genuine humanitarian with make a wish. Roman just ate 14 minutes of boos. What make a wish kid or whatever is he staying face for?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If I was Roman I'd be egging them on tbh.  Have them eating out of your hand.


Lol, when did Roman become Miz on the mic?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

one of the greatest segments of all time


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

It's smart to make Roman speak as little as possible.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman won again. I can't believe it. They just don't realise it. The guy's starpower is going through the roof!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, when did Roman become Miz on the mic?



He doesn't need to be.  All he had to do would be stating a few amount of facts. Maybe just mention how he retired taker.  Or how it doesn't matter how hard they boo he gets paid anyway by them while giving off that asshole smirk he has.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman won again. I can't believe it. They just don't realise it. The guy's starpower is going through the roof!


this fire bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

DELETE about to become one of the most over gimmicks in the company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I don't like the Hardyz competing tonight.  They deserve a night off.





God Movement said:


> Roman won again. I can't believe it. They just don't realise it. The guy's starpower is going through the roof!


Getting a reaction is good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Guess returning to the WWE kinda fixed Matt.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Jeff still got it man


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> DELETE about to become one of the most over gimmicks in the company


Will it overtake the Yes Movement?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Hardys vs the Club.    Wasn't Gallows still part of TNA when Jeff was doing his championship run there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Guess Matt wont be talking until he gets the Broken gimmick lawsuit sorted out.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Brother Nero chants XD


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hardys vs the Club.    Wasn't Gallows still part of TNA when Jeff was doing his championship run there?


If I remember right, Jeff was in Rehab when the Aces & 8s were running TNA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

need finn to return than a outta nowhere spear.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

I want Broken Matt not this shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Me thinks if Matt does win his Broken gimmick from Athem, I'm guessing a possible feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Guess returning to the WWE kinda fixed Matt.


Did you see that smile on the titantron graphics? He's still half broken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Hard to be excited about a feud with the Wyatts.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Matt's never getting past the Broken Gimmick.  Fans won't let him even if he wanted to.  Broken Matt transcends Matt Hardy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Will it overtake the Yes Movement?



Probably not but he can probably take it to a PPV main event at least. Depends how much mic time they give him. He's going to use DELETE and try to get it and himself over. Matt Hardy is a pro shill.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Fuck that owl chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

fuck that owl lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Man this crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

WWE Universe is saying fuck you to the suit,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

We need Reby and Maxel up in this tbh.

EDIT: can't forget Senor Benjamin


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> We need Reby and Maxel up in this tbh.
> 
> EDIT: can't forget Senor Benjamin


Even Vanguard 1 would work right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I wonder how WWE would do the Great War


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

this fire af


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Hardyz already more active than Lesnar and Goldberg combined.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman Reigns is trending on twitter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

The difference between The Hardys and The Dudleys is that Hardys aren't old men that can't work anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn fuck you Roman chants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

The Roman Empire is going to live forever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth took Sami's spot


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Raw Talk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Jeff is hurting though. Think about the 2 nights of doing crazy ladder spots then having to work post-Mania Raw. 



WhatADrag said:


> The difference between The Hardys and The Dudleys is that Hardys aren't old men that can't work anymore.



They were always better workers though. I get why people would want to lump them together but it's always been a lazy comparison.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Seth took Sami's spot


What's Sami doing now? I've missed the last few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Jericho teaming with Rollins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> What's Sami doing now? I've missed the last few weeks.



Jericho and Foley's groupie that keeps jobbing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> What's Sami doing now? I've missed the last few weeks.


He jobbed to Strowman for a month.  Then moved onto jobbing to Joe.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The difference between The Hardys and The Dudleys is that Hardys aren't old men that can't work anymore.



I think Dudleys were somewhat misshandled though.  Bully Ray persona should have come out at least for a few months.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth/Joe seems like a lock for Payback.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Raw needs Renee Young to get Raw over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Is Seth gonna turn on Jericho? I saw Finn's dad in the crowd. How is Finn gonna get his revenge!? Or is Finn turning heel!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Joe is fat


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

I was about to say Finn is definitely at Raw. There's pictures of him going backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The WWE would really impress me if they give Bayley a talking role tonight.  In front of this crowd.  I would be really fucking impressed.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The WWE would really impress me if they give Bayley a talking role tonight.  In front of this crowd.  I would be really fucking impressed.



Have turn into her hateful snickers commercial self and run with it.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Finn Ballor is 
*Billed weight* 190 lb (86 kg)

He could fight with Neville


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

I think we're about to get some flippy shit


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is fat


So is KO, and Brock Lesnar


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Ali reminds me of The Hurricane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Who is Mustafa Ali? A new signing? Never seen him before. This match is heatless. Shouldn't go longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Ali reminds me of The Hurricane


Shane Helms?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

What if Bray Wyatt goes Heidenreich?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So is KO, and Brock Lesnar


Those guys suck too.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I think Itami could be Neville's next extended feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Who is Mustafa Ali? A new signing? Never seen him before. This match is heatless. Shouldn't go longer than 5 minutes.





Ae said:


> Local jobber?



205 talent. He wrestled on RAW before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Who is Mustafa Ali? A new signing? Never seen him before. This match is heatless. Shouldn't go longer than 5 minutes.



CWC signing but he's only worked 2 Raw's. He's one of the best workers from the American indies. He's a 205 midcarder.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I hate that Cruiserweights are only allowed to fight Cruiserweights.  That's what 205 Live is for.  Guys like Neville should occasionally fight and beat someone from the heavyweight division.  Tag with someone in the heavyweight division against Cesaro and Sheamus.  (Just get more creative with the booking!)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Kinda early to put Ali against Neville, even if it's non-title. The former still needs to build his character and rack up some wins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

the time the cw finally get more than 5 mins nobody cares


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Security confiscated the beach ball


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I spot a Hogan impersonator.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn that was tight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate that Cruiserweights are only allowed to fight Cruiserweights.  That's what 205 Live is for.  Guys like Neville should occasionally fight and beat someone from the heavyweight division.  Tag with someone in the heavyweight division against Cesaro and Sheamus.  (Just get more creative with the booking!)



This is just how promoters roll for the most part. They create this separation in the division wholesale without really breaking down the nuance of it. WWE has actually subverted this more than most promotions but it's a really dumb practice in 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

This is actually a good match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Great action this match


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

this match lit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn, the bumps taken by these two. 

Neville playing with the crowd at the end.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

This match is really getting good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Okay that wasn't bad. Ali got in good offense but lost due to inexperience.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I never understood inverted flips. They look effective and is more dangerous on the performer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

MeekMahan


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince is in the house.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Awesome match.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

>Vince just arriving

So I'm sure he missed all of that Roman reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Vince is in the house.


To announce Bischoff.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince we hate how you pushed Roman down our throats.  So instead of turning our hate towards you we'll cheer the fuck out of you... WWE fan logic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Flippy shit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> >Vince just arriving
> 
> So I'm sure he missed all of that Roman reaction.


Come on man.  He's been here for hours.  You get in the car and circle around the parking lot for the cameras.  Old trick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

this raw fire


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Possible big spoilers for RAW tonight. Read at your own risk. Has alleged intel in a big story development:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince is announcing Kurt Angle as Raw GM


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Power walk looks stiff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

FUCK SETO LIBA

VINCE THE GREATEST WRESTLING MIND OF ALL TIME


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Miz made that mixed tag match by egging on the crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman Sucks chants


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

ROMAN SUCKS CHANTS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

@Nemesis you got your wish. 

EDIT: well kinda


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

chanting Roman Sucks at Vince lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Stephanie is hurt.  Raw needs a replacement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Fucking crowd


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

This crowd is godly


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Yay roster swaps


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Draft incoming. Sami to SD please.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> @Nemesis you got your wish.
> 
> EDIT: well kinda



Thank
fucking 
Christ

Well for all of 30s (And I like Roman ffs)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

There you have it.  AJ to Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Shit this crowd is savage when it comes to Steph.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince is the GOAT on the mic tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Man I respect Vince and his kids for taking all those bumps when they didn't need to. Even Linda ate a tombstone iirc.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince is what? 75?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince still being great at playing with the crowd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

That was a gentle bump.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

Can anyone link me ot a stream?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Teddy


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

THIS SO FUCKING FIRE


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince McMhaon telling a black man to stop dancing. lel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Poor Teddy.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Man I respect Vince and his kids for taking all those bumps when they didn't need to. Even Linda ate a tombstone iirc.



Tombstone is nothing more than a plop on your back.

Teddy Long? Ok so not him but still xD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Get it Teddy!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

ayeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

KURT


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I fucking love this!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I love Kurt;.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Tombstone is nothing more than a plop on your back.



There's always some risk tho. Like someone slipping or something.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

I seem to recall before Angle left he had remixed his theme to cut out that "You Suck" part so I'm glad it's back to normal.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Next year Mania, battle of the GMs Angle vs Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Smackdown looking shaky


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smackdown looking shaky



Still getting Shinsuke and Sami.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Kurt's neck looks extremely fat.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

That girl with the yellow bandana in the crowd is kinda cute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Draft next week?

AJ to Raw if so. Thank the lord. Big AJ on Raw with the big boys


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smackdown looking shaky


Draft is coming.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Still getting Shinsuke and Sami.



Fight me


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Will this build up to AJ vs Kurt ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Fight me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Poor Teddy


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

raw fire as fuck my bros


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> raw fire as fuck my bros


Heartfelt and hilarious opening with Undertaker and Roman
Hardyz
No Authority crap
Angle

Pretty good so far.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Teddy Long would have been good.  Because he can talk and do comedy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Kek this Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Setting up Kurt vs Db next year


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I like Angle.  But I worry about him tbh.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Get these fuckers out of here Jesus


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Sasha shouldn't be the one to be speaking against stunt growth.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Here comes New Day to ruin Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

since its a draft does this mean no naka this week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn, commentary going off on each other. 

New Day out to promote crap I think.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Sasha shouldn't be the one to be speaking against stunt growth.


I want to be a boss like Sasha.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

monkeys in the ring


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

We know Xavier


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Crowd died with these borefucks.Shut up Jesus


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

This is the wrong crowd for this.  New Day is going to lose the crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

revival?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

called it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

oh shet


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

WE GO HARD ALL DAY ALL NITE


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

graves going bonkers


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

THIS FUCKING RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes Revival!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Smackdown looking thin as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Doesn't mean they are on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Smackdown looking thin as fuck.


The house that AJ built.


----------



## Grand Cross (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Orton gonna be talking, and all you will hear is Nakamura's theme


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Smackdown looking thin as fuck.



Raw gets everything and Smackdown gets shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

The Revival needs better hair or attire. Even though theyre good heels, they look too generic to be take seriously.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Has KO ever fought Shinsuke?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Teddy Long would have been good.  Because he can talk and do comedy.



I thought you were me



Well I made Rukia finally change his avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't worry.  They advertised the next chapter between Bray and Orton.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Has KO ever fought Shinsuke?



Yeah. I think it was his last ever ROH match or one of them at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw gets everything and Smackdown gets shit


I was right


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I need to know who that girl in the Prius commercial is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

They should go back to taping Smackdown since they want the show to fail so bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Charlotte so fucking ripped in that Tapout commercial.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

solid card here


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2017)

any streams available? tried using atdhe with no luck.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Revival win


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Raw gets everything and Smackdown gets shit


we getting a draft who cares


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Revival
 Actually getting put over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

So New Day jobs for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Sasha Banks is going to be happy on Twitter.  She loves Revival.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> any streams available? tried using atdhe with no luck.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> any streams available? tried using atdhe with no luck.


Theme Song


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha Banks is going to be happy on Twitter.  She loves Revival.


Fuck You Rukia I thought you were GM

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Love Kurt.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

I missed Kurt being such a goofball


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2017)

Kurt still got that comedic timing


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

So we're having comedy Kurt for the start of his tenure.  How long till we get mean Kurt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Kurt is going to go the goofy route I guess.  That was vintage Kurt.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

As much as I like Kurt and Raw, he really should be on Smackdown. I just associate Angle with Smackdown. Raw favouritism is really a bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So we're having comedy Kurt for the start of his tenure.  How long till we get mean Kurt.


When AJ puts his head through a car window.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Kurt never lost it!


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

These cigarette commercials are to fucking cringey

I still remember this


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When AJ puts his head through a car window.


Too soon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The Hardyz are a babyface team.  So it seems kind of surprising that Sheamus/Cesaro or Enzo/Cass wold be the #1 contenders.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When AJ puts his head through a car window.



Was this something that happened in TNA?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Got a question,when was the last time someone got such a nuclear heat ?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

EMMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Dana Brooke?  I thought she had been demoted by now.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 3, 2017)

>cut away from Emma mid-pose for crowd shot


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

THIS RAW FIRE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The boss is a fucking star.  Look at that strut.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Emma not hot to me, I dunno something is just off

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Theme is still shit.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Why is Dana Brook a face? No woman that muscular should be a face.


Also, Emma is the hotter than Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Love Emma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2017)

Holy shit, Raw's women's division has more than four talent on it's roster.  

Nice to see Emma back though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I hate Nia's entrance so much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Raw's women's division has more than four talent on it's roster.
> 
> Nice to see Emma back though.



Dana Brooke doesn't count as talent

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

@WhatADrag The Queen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

tfw everyone in the ring is an NXT graduate


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Emma is hot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag The Queen!


my beautiful goat


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

wtf time has went today


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Emma not hot to me, I dunno something is just off


Why you lying for?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Why you lying for?



SMH!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Bayley disgusts me.Get her out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

So Raw now has 3 faces and 3 heels (Completely forgot Dana existed)


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Bayley disgusts me.Get her out


She's the female Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Inexcusable to sit Emma for 7 months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Bayley disgusts me.Get her out



WOW


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So Raw now has 3 faces and 3 heels (Completely forgot Dana existed)


The division will change next week.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> WOW


What kind of crap was that ridiculous move she did ? Am I supposed to like that ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> What kind of crap was that ridiculous move she did ? Am I supposed to like that ?



Yeah she's pretty bad tbf.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

In terms of hotness:

Sasha
Emma
Charlotte
Dana
Bayley
Nia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Man it's obvious that the time is right for a double turn between Sasha and Charlotte.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> In terms of hotness:
> 
> Sasha
> Emma
> ...


Sasha's husband is ugly.im like 200 out of 10 compared to him


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> In terms of hotness:
> 
> Sasha
> Emma
> ...


 
Sasha over Emma!? Do you see those teeths!?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

I think Charlotte can be a huge babyface now that she has been a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Dana would also work better on Smackdown.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Is Emma still dating Zack Ryder? I'm at least 5 points over him on a scale of 10.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn.  Charlotte is piling up the 'L's.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Asuka would have been great to come out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Charlotte is piling up the 'L's.



Smackdown move?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Why the fuck is Sami doing a program with fucking Jinder?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Smackdown move?


I find that hard to believe.  Vince has his favorites.  Charlotte, Roman Reigns, AJ, etc.  He wants them all on Raw moving forward.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

That was a good showing for Emma btw.  She can work.  And I dig her as a heel.  Hopefully she can get over.  I want her on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The 50 state stat isn't impressive.

Wow.  Someone from Wyoming attended!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Brock looks so happy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Did he say 10 minutes of action? Fuck you lyin for?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Smiling Brock the best Brock


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

4 minutes Cole.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

i dont even recognize paul for ecw anymore he just lesnar for me


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Heyman managing Asuka would be great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I hope we get some Kurt and Brock segments

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Why does the Orlando crowd hate Goldberg?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Feels good man


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Bye Goldberg!


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Balor vs Lesnar!?!?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Fans booed the Rollins name drop


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm calling it right now!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Lesnar/Nakamura?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

2 in 23 and 2


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Booooooo I want Balor


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Fans booed the Rollins name drop


He's not over.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

We want Balor chants


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Me too Florida me too


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Do Brock v Balor so Brock can destroy the little twerp


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Braun!!!!!!!!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

STROWMAN >>>> Balor


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Brock vs. Braun too soon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Vince can't be that high on Balor.  He got injured as soon as he got pushed.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Payback time for bROCK, never forget the rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Strowman/Brock at SummerSlam.  Told you guys.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> STROWMAN >>>> Balor


Blocked

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

meh. Braun lost clean and didn't even solo last night.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Braun vs Brock.  I can dig it.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman/Brock at SummerSlam.  Told you guys.


He's handsome and got abs. Vince will let it slide.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Bitch Strowman


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

PUSSY chant!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

noooooooooo this regular old wwe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Jericho can make any crowd pop.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WWE has started to mishandle Braun.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Jericho knows how to work a crowd as good as the best of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE has *started *to mishandle Braun.



Where were you 3 months ago fam?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Where were you 3 months ago fam?


I think it started at Fastlane.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE has started to mishandle Braun.


They should have built him like Vladimir Kozlov (before he got ruined). iirc he was built like he was the one end Undertaker streak and kayfave retire HBK


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth and Balor vs Joe and KO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

This interviewer looks good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Piece of shit Owens is best Owens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> Where were you 3 months ago fam?


Sucking Brauns dick


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth and Balor vs Joe and KO



Who's gonna turn on who!?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> Who's gonna turn on who!?


Seth isn't turning after beating Triple H.Especially after last week's promo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm actually seeing this RAW, since I heard Stephanie isn't on it.

Well, I'm looking at Jericho's promo, and I just see a plain generational divide between the quality of his promos and Heyman's with everyone else's. The corporate shilling makes the typical promo seem lifeless and forced (at least on this show), but Jericho and Heyman manages to push it through naturally. Any other time I've heard this 'ultimate thrill ride' shit, it was cringey. Even from Taker, yet I chalk it up to overall decline.

Well, back to my point, this generation divide illustrates clearly to me that the era of creative freedom and improvisation that Jericho grew up takes a wrestler further in their entertainment value than these scripted promos WWE does. I think that may also be in part what holds Roman back (along with not being allowed to go heel).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth with the pop 

GM you were WRONG

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Sheamus is getting sloppy.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Also this RAW has been excellent but also predictable.We need something to shake us up.Balor should turn and form the new Evolution with KO and Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth with the pop
> 
> GM you were WRONG


No I'm right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Poor Sheamus is gonna lose his spot when Kassus Ohno gets called up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Also this RAW has been excellent but also predictable.We need something to shake us up.Balor should turn and form the new Evolution with KO and Joe.



Yeah it's a good Raw, just not Post Mania good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Emma is a straight up 6.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Also this RAW has been excellent but also predictable.We need something to shake us up.Balor should turn and form the new Evolution with KO and Joe.


Or Anderson/Gallows could just interfere


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank god Sheamus and Cesaro won.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

brock vs braun is more believable than brock vs finn.
I just didn't like the way wwe had braun pussy out once again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

who ready for this finn heel turn tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Why is Jinder Mahal getting match time on RAW? Why? At least Sami will get a win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

3MB reunion please


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

lol I forgot this match was happening. WWE is so desperate for Indian viewerships, they'd give someone like Jinder a spot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Jinder needs to calm down from his Roid Rage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I want Demon King Balor tonight,


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Ae said:


> lol I forgot this match was happening. WWE is so desperate for Indian viewerships, they'd give someone like Jinder a spot.


1 Billion+ People and you'd think India could produce a better representative than Jinder fucking Mahal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 3, 2017)

Jinder kicked out after the 3. The cunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 1 Billion+ People and you'd think India could produce a better representative than Jinder fucking Mahal.


Impact has Mahabali Shera & Sonjay Dutt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Sami made Jinder look like Bork with that selling.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

WWE had Khali.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Jinder kicked out after the 3. The cunt.


Even Goldberg didn't do that last night.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

And Emma a 6?  Come on now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

>Bryan and Kurt on the same grafix
>Not a wrestling match

Hate life now


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And Emma a 6?  Come on now.


who the fuck said that


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Even Goldberg didn't do that last night.



Sami have too much DEX and not enough DEF. Goldberg is the opposite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

A Joe and Owens team would be fucking dominant.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Seth didn't wash his pants he wore last night


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

time for that finn turn!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

it's Balor, Tye or Shinsuke or No Way Jose


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman? FInn?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2017)

Its Finn


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Finn. How ironic, teaming with the guy who put you on the DL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2017)

Grease Lightning Finn it is


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Balor looks like a megastar,I've got to give him that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Welcome back Finn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

IM A JIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

I can smell the heel turn.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Balor reminds me of Ramsay Bolton from GOT


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Finn. How ironic, teaming with the guy who put you on the DL.


Continuity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> I can smell the heel turn.


Plot twist Seth joins the Bullet Club










I wish


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

The Club is almost as watered down as the actual Bullet Club these days.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Continuity.


i like how they pretend Seth didn't celebrate taking out Finn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

I forget what type of moveset Balor has except the coup de grace.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Owens needs to finish up with Jericho and Joe needs Smackdown and possibly feud with Dean for the title. 

It's gonna be Seth and friends vs. The Balor Club.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't you ever wish they wrestled in their entrance attire? Like, the Akatsuki didn't strip off their cloak as soon as they start fighting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Kevin Owens is really smart.  Brilliant move getting out of the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

An interesting match would be Balor Club (Finn, AJ & KO) vs Shield.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Rollins is still going to sell the knee, eh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

Before I forget. Fuck Bork and his Part-timer Championship.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is still going to sell the knee, eh?


he need to stop doing those jumps he the derrick rose of wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

The face of America.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Crowd doesn't care about this match because of Seth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2017)

No heel turn?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

too soon for one Khris


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

Bamboozeled again!?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> No heel turn?


Well he got a huge babyface reaction when he came out.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I guess it's not all bad. Too predictable if he turned. Perhaps they're waiting to draft AJ to setup Club stuffs.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

Why is Balor buddy buddy with Rollins?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

Kind of a boring show despite a lot of stuff happening.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

Guess GOATberg is done. Taking those few bumps at WM must have took a lot out of him.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Well RAW only has 3 top faces right now so I guess that's why Balor didn't turn

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Jericho and Finn are the top two babyfaces.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2017)

Raw has Seth, Balor, Sami, Y2J & Lesnar as faces


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Raw has Seth, Balor, Sami, Y2J & Lesnar as faces


Sami simply isn't in the top


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Raw has Seth, Balor, Sami, Y2J & Lesnar as faces


What about Roman Reigns?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Hall of fame is on.  Bischoff actually deserves to be inducted.


----------



## Ae (Apr 3, 2017)

I think a girl Rukia likes have a crush on Seth. Rukia's salty.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> What about Roman Reigns?



He's not a face or a heel. He's the yardkeeper.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

WWE just has a huge babyface problem.  Creating heels is easy.  That's why it is hard to turn some of the popular wrestlers.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2017)

Khris said:


> No heel turn?



With the shake up next week I guess it's going to be that first before any Face/Heel turns in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Shane just fucking sucks as the commissioner.  Sleeping on the job and letting Stephanie sign all of the free agents.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman should run out and spear Goldberg.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's Bayley on RAW Talk to cut another bad promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Finn is over af as a baby face y'all just dont know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Bayley a solid 4/10.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Bayley is the worst talker in the divas division.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

If you guys were making three swaps between brands, what swaps would you make?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2017)

Did I miss BABYGURL and his luscious locks?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

To SD:

Sami Zayn
Sasha Banks
Enzo and Cass

To Raw:

Ziggler
American Alpha
Becky Lynch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2017)

Bayley's gimmick is basically "Awkward nerdy possibly autistic Youtube girl mark that makes videos about how hot the wrestlers are while wearing a CM Punk tshirt and have a bunch of wrestling action figures on her shelf in the background."


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

I'll miss you GOATberg!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley's gimmick is basically "Awkward nerdy possibly autistic Youtube girl mark that makes videos about how hot the wrestlers are while wearing a CM Punk tshirt and have a bunch of wrestling action figures on her shelf in the background."


These type of women turn into freaky cougars later in their life.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley's gimmick is basically "Awkward nerdy possibly autistic Youtube girl mark that makes videos about how hot the wrestlers are while wearing a CM Punk tshirt and have a bunch of wrestling action figures on her shelf in the background."


Bayley has good facial expressions though tbh tbf.  She plays that awkward kid character really well.  Look at the face she made at Wrestlemania when she was about to face Nia alone!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2017)

Roman should team up with Simon Dean and become Dalton Castle's the NEW BOYS


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> To SD:
> 
> Sami Zayn
> Sasha Banks
> ...



SD
Roman
Sami
Enzo and Cass
Club
Kofi and Xavier
Dana Brooke
Charlotte

Raw
I would have dean lose tomorrow than go to Raw
Alexa
heath slater and rhyno
Ziggler
Kalisto
Nattie
Cena


only thing i can think of the top of my head

but raw top guys

Brock braun joe ko finn seth dean Cena

sd top guys

aj roman orton bray Sami Naka Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2017)

I missed the Bork segment, guys. But I take it he's gonna fuck off until Summerslam?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I missed the Bork segment, guys. But I take it he's gonna fuck off until Summerslam?


It seems like it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

I like how GOATberg told the workrate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to shut the fuck up.



Rukia said:


> It seems like it.


Meh figures....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Ambrose/Corbin killed


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I missed the Bork segment, guys. But I take it he's gonna fuck off until Summerslam?


I'm hoping he at least does Payback.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Theme Song


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2017)

Didn't feel anything from that oldberg shoot. Everyone has kids fam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Multiple trades next week.  Stupid that Vince has to force the brands to make trades.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Checked out Raw tonight because it's Raw AfterMania and those are usually pretty damn good. Tonight was no different. Pretty solid show all around. Cool to have Kurt working as the GM. It almost tempts me to get back into the show. Almost.

The opening to the show was fucking savage. In all my years I've never seen anything like it first hand. I'm not even sure if One Night Stand Cena was that bad. Not gonna lie, I try to stay objective with the guy... but that was cathartic. Had an irremovable grin on my face the whole time.

The way they played it up though... they have to know. There's no way they don't, period. I guess Trips was right in that they really do consider him a heel now. It's just that the constant felating, crowd muting and Roman only working heel when he has no other choice is their meta way of workin' us. Wonderful. Totally not retarded or anything.

-------------------



Nemesis said:


> If I was Roman I'd be egging them on tbh.  Have them eating out of your hand.



TBF, i think that's what he was doing. Whether it was an audible or not, holding the mic up to his mouth repeatedly, followed by saying one ominous sentence and fucking off was totally him playing along. My only complaint is he should've thrown a couple more smug grins in.



Gibbs said:


> monkeys in the ring



"How are the New Day monkeys, you ignorant prick?"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I think Whatadrag was calling for WWE to separate Big E from the rest of New Day next week during the shake up.

I agree with that idea.  New Day is just so directionless right now.  They have no momentum and their act is do stale.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Whatadrag was calling for WWE to separate Big E from the rest of New Day next week during the shake up.
> 
> I agree with that idea.  New Day is just so directionless right now.  They have no momentum and their act is do stale.


I mean they could do a feud with the Revival but after that New day will finally be old.
Big E seems like a Raw guy who can do one on one matches for the US title.
Kofi and X could do the tag scene for SD a little then position into the thing that X wanted to do for Kofi.

Edit: I guess they can do some shit with the hardyz. But I just feel like its time to split.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

If Sasha is going heel.  Her long game is even better than Randy Orton's.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Whatadrag was calling for WWE to separate Big E from the rest of New Day next week during the shake up.
> 
> I agree with that idea.  New Day is just so directionless right now.  They have no momentum and their act is do stale.



YuGiOh Abridged's LittleKuriboh has a side series on his channel called "Mark My Words" and one of the subjects he covered was the New Day (in fact, i think Seto posted it here not too long ago). He argued that simply breaking up the New Day from something like a heel turn of one of the members or forcefully by way of Draft was fine, but ultimately kinda drab and predictable, especially considering how they managed to get themselves over in the first place. And hell, I agree. It'd completely shatter the dynamic they created.

You can watch the vid yourself, but he suggested they don't break up, but just kinda drift and do their own thing while still remaining buddies, perhaps become something closer to a stable where they all find individual success but ultimately always strive for making their collective whole better. Maybe they do split up via the draft, but still remain "members of the New Day" in some fashion and then reunite to huge pop. Or hell, maybe even have one of them (likely Big E) do single's competition with them backing him up, while doing their own thing.

It doesn't have to always be "We're a team! Nah, nvm, fuck you lol", and I agree with the idea that for a group of guys like the New Day it really, really shouldn't be.



Rukia said:


> If Sasha is going heel.  Her long game is even better than Randy Orton's.



I can't wait for Sasha to burn Bayley's house down with her family inside.

She'll reach ultimate babyface status overnight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

When Sasha is a heel I want her hair to return to its natural color.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I love that Neville faked doing the red arrow tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> YuGiOh Abridged's LittleKuriboh has a side series on his channel called "Mark My Words" and one of the subjects he covered was the New Day (in fact, i think Seto posted it here not too long ago). He argued that simply breaking up the New Day from something like a heel turn of one of the members or forcefully by way of Draft was fine, but ultimately kinda drab and predictable, especially considering how they managed to get themselves over in the first place. And hell, I agree. It'd completely shatter the dynamic they created.
> 
> You can watch the vid yourself, but he suggested they don't break up, but just kinda drift and do their own thing while still remaining buddies, perhaps become something closer to a stable where they all find individual success but ultimately always strive for making their collective whole better. Maybe they do split up via the draft, but still remain "members of the New Day" in some fashion and then reunite to huge pop. Or hell, maybe even have one of them (likely Big E) do single's competition with them backing him up, while doing their own thing.
> 
> ...



This is why I said split Big E from them. 
The same thing the wyatts did with Strowman.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2017)

Roster shakeups

To Raw:
Bray
Mojo
Ziggler
Becky
Natalya
Ascencion
Vaudevillains

To Smackdown:
Kofi and Xavier (Stay as New Day)
Sami
Emma
Sasha
Gallos & Anderson
Rusev & Lana

Callup to Smackdown:
Nakamura
Tye Dillinger
DIY


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Roster shakeups
> 
> To Raw:
> Bray
> ...


Damn, your idea turns SD into a monster loaded show.

I wouldn't need to watch raw if those were the rosters.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

The other crazy thing about the shake up.  We have a Raw brand PPV in less than 4 weeks.  I expect Joe/Rollins to be on the card.  The rest is a mystery to me.

San Jose is an easy travel for me.  I will go to the PPV if the card is decent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The other crazy thing about the shake up.  We have a Raw brand PPV in less than 4 weeks.  I expect Joe/Rollins to be on the card.  The rest is a mystery to me.
> 
> San Jose is an easy travel for me.  I will go to the PPV if the card is decent.


ko vs jericho is already announced.
I doubt jericho stays after payback tho


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 4, 2017)

They booked Raw really well tonight, which is a weird thing to say lol. It's the show after Mania, just do the returns and debuts to get the big pops and worry about building up to Payback next week. The crowd would stop paying attention if anything real story-related happened anyway. And yes the Roman segment at the beginning was a thing of beauty even with WWE being in on the joke.

Heyman talking about Roman vs. Lesnar already gave me hope that they're going to do that at Summerslam rather than dragging that nightmarish shit over to next year's Mania. Then again if they do a trilogy that will probably be the main event at both 

It's too bad Sheamus and Cesaro won tonight because that rules out Cesaro going to Smackdown next week...Sami should be a shoo-in to make the jump. Enzo and Cass should definitely move, they'd immediately be the top team on Smackdown even with all the losses, and Gallows and Anderson probably move too, hence the rematch tonight. The Raw tag team division is ridiculously loaded compared to Smackdown atm, they need to share the wealth.


Kuya said:


> Roster shakeups
> 
> To Raw:
> Bray
> ...


The "I want to quit watching Raw altogether" draft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Raw tags should be like this
Hardyz
Revival
Cesaro and Sheamus
American Alpha
Breezedango
Villains
Ascension 

Smackdown
Usos
Enzo and Cass
The Club
Shining Stars
DIY
Beauty and the Man Beast
Goldust and R Truth
Kofi and X


Some of the SD teams don't seem like much but SD writing does wonders.

Also I'd break up Cesaro and Sheamus soon.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2017)

Do u guys think DIY get called up soon or no? i hope they don't waste away in the cruiserweight division


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> The "I want to quit watching Raw altogether" draft.



Well Raw just got Hardyz, Revival and Angle so that brand just got a big boost. Had to give SD a bit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> TBF, i think that's what he was doing. Whether it was an audible or not, holding the mic up to his mouth repeatedly, followed by saying one ominous sentence and fucking off was totally him playing along. My only complaint is he should've thrown a couple more smug grins in.



Reading reviews of raw and supposedly he made an action basically of him pointing to his mouth and then mouthing "In the palm of my hand.".  I must have missed it but if so (will be rewatching to make sure) that would give Roman many up points.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 4, 2017)

I think DIY is a ways away from getting called up imo. Maybe after Summerslam.

And yes, Roman pointed to his palm and said that. 


WhatADrag said:


> Some of the SD teams don't seem like much but SD writing does wonders.


Not really, it didn't do a thing for the Ascension, the Vaudevillains, Breezango, even Slater and Rhyno fell off the show right after losing the tag titles. The tag team division has been Smackdown's glaring weak point and this is their chance to have the pick up some teams they can really work with.

But yeah I'd split up the tag teams pretty much the same way you would.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I think DIY is a ways away from getting called up imo. Maybe after Summerslam.
> 
> And yes, Roman pointed to his palm and said that.
> 
> ...



True but Raw hasn't done any better. I guess I should have said that more specific. Tag division on SD is horrid but the writing has done wonders for others. All the tag division needs is a quick boost like Raw did. It won't be on the same level as getting the Hardyz but since Wrestlemania is over and call ups/ with things being mixed up next week. It's a fresh slate and can easy refix the history.

I feel like the writing on SD could do better for the club and enzo and cass unlike Raw. 
I mean even though beauty and the man beast fell off it only did because WWE cooled them down on purpose for some reason. If SD made us heavily invested into Heath Slater and Rhyno as a team they could easily resurrect Enzo and Cass and The Club to what they were once referred to before Mania happened.

At least I hope.


Something won't work obviously because in wrestling not everything is a hit. But I'm pretty sure its safe to say Raw is fine for a very long time with the Hardyz in the tag division. The Hardyz being back in the WWE it suddenly reminded me how hardcore of a fanbase they had. You didn't see that on the indie scenes. But the fans came out of the woodworks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Not really, it didn't do a thing for the Ascension, the Vaudevillains, Breezango, even Slater and Rhyno fell off the show right after losing the tag titles. The tag team division has been Smackdown's glaring weak point and this is their chance to have the pick up some teams they can really work with.
> 
> But yeah I'd split up the tag teams pretty much the same way you would.



That's not necessarily true though and there's quite a bit of recency bias here. How is the writing team not doing these guys any favors if they were minimal to dead in the water before? I mean you can call the current stuff flat but all the guys you named were jobber tier before the split and have actually gotten run. Air time isn't necessarily just filler and none of these guys could really find a camera to save their lives. Slater/Rhyno were one of the 5 most over acts in the company for like 2 months. The majority of these guys are punching above their weight class with the exceptions being Slater and Breeze.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Damn I saw this question on another site so I'm a put it here

"What's the difference between finn and Neville?"

Implying they are the same but finn is not reverted to 205.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't see what other people see in Balor to be honest.  Can he perform well enough in talking segments?  This isn't NXT.  I just don't know.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WWE is on fire right now btw.  Decent Wrestlemania.  Hot Raw.  New GM.  Tons of call ups.  Roster shake up is exciting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm surprised to hear that Jericho/Owens is the plan for Payback.  I sort of just assumed we would get Balor/Owens.  I guess Balor will probably face a heel from Smackdown at the PPV.  Daily DDT is predicting Balor/Wyatt.


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn I saw this question on another site so I'm a put it here
> 
> "What's the difference between finn and Neville?"
> 
> Implying they are the same but finn is not reverted to 205.


Fangirl appeal with his base looks and kid appeal with the paint _(2 aspects hhh himself has noted as some of the main draws to finn)_. i agree to an extant tho which is why he needs to turn heel, form the club, and get into a feud with babyface aj styles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2017)

Any big predictions for next week? I dont think they will change too much.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Any big predictions for next week? I dont think they will change too much.


Two top women will switch brands.  And someone big from SD will switch to Raw to feud with Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Looking at the Raw schedule.  If Alexa is moved to Raw then she can debut on Raw in her hometown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Instead of Sasha turning heel, Sasha and Bayley should continue their gimmick as whacky lesbians that cheat a lot because Charlotte is a better wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Instead of Sasha turning heel, Sasha and Bayley should continue their gimmick as whacky lesbians that cheat a lot because Charlotte is a better wrestler.


It worked for Bayley at Fastlane.  Sasha cheated and helped her snap Charlotte's 20 PPV win streak!

Maybe Charlotte is actually the sympathetic babyface in all of this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Sasha and Bayley constantly cheat Charlotte or Nia Jax and never feel bad about it. It's pretty hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

As far as the trades are concerned.  I expect shane and DB to continue to be terrible at their jobs.  They will get rid of Alexa, AJ, and Miz because they don't like those three.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Two top women will switch brands.  And someone big from SD will switch to Raw to feud with Balor.


Or Balor could come to SD. Would actually have dug a Demon King Balor feud with Reborn Bray for the title if WWE hadn't decided to be retards at Mania and give Orton the fucking win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Orton's master plan is still one of the most retarded, stupidest, complicated plans in the history of wrestling. It took like 50 coincidences and gambles to payoff in order to work and even then, he almost lost because he was afraid of cockroaches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton's master plan is still one of the most retarded, stupidest, complicated plans in the history of wrestling. It took like 50 coincidences and gambles to payoff in order to work and even then, he almost lost because he was afraid of cockroaches.


It's like Lex's plan in Batman v Superman.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Or Balor could come to SD. Would actually have dug a Demon King Balor feud with Reborn Bray for the title if WWE hadn't decided to be retards at Mania and give Orton the fucking win.


Bray doesn't deserve to be in a program with a returning Balor.  WWE has decided that the guy sucks.  So keep him on the midcard where he belongs.  I'm not buying in again.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It worked for Bayley at Fastlane.  Sasha cheated and helped her snap Charlotte's 20 PPV win streak!
> 
> Maybe Charlotte is actually the sympathetic babyface in all of this?



Sure, why not, who cares? Faces are heels, heels are faces, booking doesn't matter as long as you get a reaction except for when it does and bad writing is the ultimate master plan for getting guys over except for when it isn't then it's the guy's fault.

Jesus TV shouldn't annoy me this much. I should probably not have watched last night's show and just stuck to tonight's.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton's master plan is still one of the most retarded, stupidest, complicated plans in the history of wrestling. It took like 50 coincidences and gambles to payoff in order to work and even then, he almost lost because he was afraid of cockroaches.



Did you watch the match? The only thing that slightly phased him were the maggots. He just kinda no-sold the other two projections and then just straight up killed Bray immediately after the roaches crickets showed up. He wasn't anywhere close to losing that match at any point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I view Anderson and Gallows and Enzo and Cass as completely disposable now that The Hardys are back.  That return killed those two teams.  One or both of them will probably be moved to Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are disposable as a tag team because Enzo and Cass as a _tag team_ doesn't work in the first place.
The Club _should_ migrate to SDL though. They bore me to tears, but they've clearly got credentials and SD could use a couple more teams like that right now. Plus, SD could probably put said cred to good use.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Good post Shirker.  You are a good idea guy to have around.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Well one of us has to be....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

The women's division almost certainly needs multiple trades.  I am tired of pretty much every possible match-up on Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Pair the Club up with AJ again. I don't know why they broke them up in the first place. That was pretty stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pair the Club up with AJ again. I don't know why they broke them up in the first place. That was pretty stupid.



I think Vince was intent on making the club look like shit after he learned literally festus was in the group, so management decided to get AJ hell out of dodge.

AJ needs to be betrayed by the club to give him that massive babyface push against Balor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pair the Club up with AJ again. I don't know why they broke them up in the first place. That was pretty stupid.



They had plans for AJ and wanted to push him as a strong competitor (what with him only having one dirty finish his entire SDL run), so they probably felt like Gallows and Anderson in proximity would get in the way of that. It is about time they got back together though. Dominant heel faction Club taking over the show rather that just _kinda_ getting the best of one guy would definitely make for some good TV.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton's master plan is still one of the most retarded, stupidest, complicated plans in the history of wrestling. It took like 50 coincidences and gambles to payoff in order to work and even then, he almost lost because he was afraid of cockroaches.



No worse than his other plan post rumble win.  Which seemed to be piss off the McMahons enough to get revenge on title holding triple H who didn't have the title at the time of the rumble win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn I saw this question on another site so I'm a put it here
> 
> "What's the difference between finn and Neville?"
> 
> Implying they are the same but finn is not reverted to 205.



The fact that Finn is and has been a better performer than Neville pretty much every year from like 2009-present. Im not the biggest fan of Finn but the dude is a perpetual 3.5 star match while note being able to do all the feats of athleticism Neville can. Like PAC used to get booed out of the building as a face because people found him to overly self indulgent with the flips. A lot has changed since then but that's the base for getting that Finn is further ahead as a performer.

Oh and Finn isn't even in his best role as a wrestler. Him as a heel is so much better than him as a face. Someone in here is really exposing himself by acting like Balor didn't have a decade long career before NXT and not knowing how the guy got over in the first place.



Shirker said:


> Well one of us has to be....



Be nice when Rukia is trying to suck your dick for likes


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

damn Ryder not with Emma no more and he already got a gf.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Push incoming if Vince hears about this.

Could the Hype Bros rise again?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn Ryder not with Emma no more and he already got a gf.


Damn.  That's cold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Ryder hooking up with the worst TNA knockout.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

What did you guys think about Sami Zayn sucking up to Kurt Angle last night?  He had a meeting with Angle specifically to acquire future opportunities.  And he also threatened to go to Smackdown if Angle didn't treat him as well as Mick Foley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did you guys think about Sami Zayn sucking up to Kurt Angle last night?  He had a meeting with Angle specifically to acquire future opportunities.  And he also threatened to go to Smackdown if Angle didn't treat him as well as Mick Foley.


His gimmick is basically he's a mark. I know a lot of people mad about that. But I don't understand why.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did you guys think about Sami Zayn sucking up to Kurt Angle last night?  He had a meeting with Angle specifically to acquire future opportunities.  And he also threatened to go to Smackdown if Angle didn't treat him as well as Mick Foley.



*Rubs temples* He didn't "threaten" to go to Smackdown, dude. If anything it was the opposite....

Anyway, I wasn't a big fan of the segment, mainly because of Kurt's reaction to him; that "this fuckin guy" eye roll the second Sami turned his back. I didn't like how they seem to be continuing this running gag of Sami being this doofus that none of the management likes because he cares about his job too much (Shane and Bryan patronized him as well during RR).

In the words of Bryan Alverez: "He looks like a geek".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Sami's character is similar to Bayley's in that they're both huge marks, but Bayley also comes off like she secretly wants to fuck all these wrestlers she's marking out for, while Sami seems like a nerdy virgin that would jizz in his pants if Sasha winked at him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm glad you said that.  Sami is very similar to Bayley.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

What's with the BIG DAWG avatars? 

I also thought I was the only one who noticed Bayley's thirst for the wrestlers.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's with the BIG DAWG avatars?



GM is a fan, Drag likes messing around (and is probably a fan)  and Rukia's... Rukia


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

The 3 big dogs


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The 3 big dogs



More like the three headed dog....

lol, maybe Juice can play Hades.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> More like the three headed dog....
> 
> lol, maybe Juice can play Hades.


We like those 3 hyenas from lion king and rukia the slow one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We like those 3 hyenas from lion king and rukia the slow one.



Gahdammit...
You actually got me with that one 

I think I'll put that in my quotes when i get home.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

I just think it's funny how riled up people get over Roman. If they really hated him that much, they would stop going to shows and not react to him, but then I always see people say shit like "I'm gonna go to this RAW so I can boo Roman! Yeah!"

And these are the same clowns that say shit like "Vince should retire" or "Vince should die" and then they go ahead and give him a huge pop whenever he shows up on TV. Goddamn marks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I guess I preordered the AJ Lee book since it showed up in my weekly amazon prime order.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just think it's funny how riled up people get over Roman. If they really hated him that much, they would stop going to shows and not react to him, but then I always see people say shit like "I'm gonna go to this RAW so I can boo Roman! Yeah!"
> 
> And these are the same clowns that say shit like "Vince should retire" or "Vince should die" and then they go ahead and give him a huge pop whenever he shows up on TV. Goddamn marks.


Roman that dude. Could be the greatest heel of all time.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2017)

Vince should retire, but Roman is over, that is plain as day. Anyone who gets a crowd reaction like him can't not be over.

The main complaint people have is the product as a whole, Raw goes on too long, a lot of great midcard talent is floundering, despite the help the brandsplit as done. Womens divisions are still to small so its extremely easy to get board of the matchups. They are extremely bad at booking at times, ruining Charlotte's undefeated ppv streak at some no name ppv, having Stroman lose clean, the entirety of Bray Wyatts career.

The cherry on top is that Roman is a guy they don't want pushed as hard as he is, but is getting the super Cena push.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

They should let Roman retire everybody when the times comes and never turn him. I'm talking Brock, Cena, Orton, The Rock, HHH, Goldberg. The smarks would never forgive him and those idiots would still show up to boo him no matter what. Meanwhile all the little jimmies and their mothers would love him because he'd be kayfabe the greatest wrestler of all-time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I just think it's funny how riled up people get over Roman. If they really hated him that much, they would stop going to shows and not react to him, but then I always see people say shit like "I'm gonna go to this RAW so I can boo Roman! Yeah!"
> 
> And these are the same clowns that say shit like "Vince should retire" or "Vince should die" and then they go ahead and give him a huge pop whenever he shows up on TV. Goddamn marks.



The reception to Reigns was one of those things that was grounded in actual criticism and dissatisfaction withthe product, but now it's a meme and despite the fact that the basis for those criticisms are mostly gone, memes don't die very easily. Which works in their favor at this point if Monday was anything to go by.

Personally, I'm "blah" on him. The booking was clumsy right up until 2 months ago and as far as him being a fantastic worker, it's one of those thing that I'll just have to take peoples' word on, like Sheamus. Also not a big fan of the any-reaction-is-good mentality tbh, cuz i feel like it entirely ruins the point of wrestling and storytelling in general, but that's likely just me getting old.

Eh, either way it doesnt matter. The turn's happened, WWE are gonna pretend this was the plan, people'll backpedal for them, the product wont really change, it'll keep raking in dough and the sun will rise and fall again. So who cares? Let 'em boo. Or cheer. Or whatever.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince should retire, but Roman is over, that is plain as day. Anyone who gets a crowd reaction like him can't not be over.
> 
> The main complaint people have is the product as a whole, Raw goes on too long, a lot of great midcard talent is floundering, despite the help the brandsplit as done. Womens divisions are still to small so its extremely easy to get board of the matchups. They are extremely bad at booking at times, ruining Charlotte's undefeated ppv streak at some no name ppv, having Stroman lose clean, the entirety of Bray Wyatts career.
> 
> The cherry on top is that Roman is a guy they don't want pushed as hard as he is, but is getting the super Cena push.



You mean to tell me Xpac was over?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> You mean to tell me Xpac was over?



If people kept buying X-Pac tshirts, then yes.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> You mean to tell me Xpac was over?



I don't think Roman quite has x-pac levels of heat, but he has teetered on the edge. The fact is that Roman sells the most merchandise of any full time performer and people come just to boo him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> You mean to tell me Xpac was over?


ive never seen xpac in the situation romans been in before.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I am playing a new game of TEW 2016. Question, if Ricky Steamboat, Jr. is an option do you think he'd make (or would have made) a good figurehead for the company if he had not been injured? He has the height Vince likes (6'2") and he was a good weight. Since he was still so young he had time to build that "superstar look" too and he was already in good shape. Additionally, he was considered one of the best workers alongside Rollins, and everyone says he would've made a top star if not for that injury.

So anyone familiar with him, what is your take? How far do you think he would have gotten?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't think Roman quite has x-pac levels of heat, but he has teetered on the edge. The fact is that Roman sells the most merchandise of any full time performer and people come just to boo him.



I don't remember any guy being booed liked that.I mean heck when Hollywood Rock was booed,people didn't chant for him to get the fuck out or the likes.Nor do I remember the crowd asking for someone to get fired.People don't want to see Roman and that's pretty clear to me.I don't remember someone being hated this much by the crowd.

Also yeah I'm not believing this crap about him selling the most merchandise.I doubt that 70% of the arena that boos Roman (i'm being generous here) would buy his merch.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

heck I'm seeing the episode again and I barely see anyone with a Roman shirt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey guys, I am playing a new game of TEW 2016. Question, if Ricky Steamboat, Jr. is an option do you think he'd make (or would have made) a good figurehead for the company if he had not been injured? He has the height Vince likes (6'2") and he was a good weight. Since he was still so young he had time to build that "superstar look" too and he was already in good shape. Additionally, he was considered one of the best workers alongside Rollins, and everyone says he would've made a top star if not for that injury.
> 
> So anyone familiar with him, what is your take? How far do you think he would have gotten?



Kinda like his dad, his charisma wasn't off the charts or anything. So if you were going to push him, he'd be more like a Benoit technical monster who gets over based on his in-ring work. But his career was too short to draw any solid conclusions. For all I know, he could've come up with a brilliant catchphrase and gotten over with that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess I preordered the AJ Lee book since it showed up in my weekly amazon prime order.


Crazy is your superpower too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> heck I'm seeing the episode again and I barely see anyone with a Roman shirt.



Post-Mania RAWs aren't a good indicator of the typical casual fans that would come out to see Roman Reigns. It's mostly the most diehard of diehards who cheer the hell out of NXT wrestlers who many of the people at home wouldn't even recognize.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not bipolar.  But there is definitely sober Rukia and drunk Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

It was a terrible PPV for the Smackdown brand.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

I have no desire to read a book about how the WWE thought no one wanted to fuck AJ Lee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

i expect randy to be booed


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, I think it's just a coffee table book.  I'm going to play Persona 5 instead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WWE just doesn't give a darn that people hated that match, huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE just doesn't give a darn that people hated that match, huh?


what are they supposed to do fire orton n bray ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

The only way Orton and Wyatt could have put on a worse match at WrestleMania was if you replaced Wyatt with HHH.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what are they supposed to do fire orton n bray ?


Cena marriage proposal would have been a better way to finish that video package.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Going to be a dull promo.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

Shut up Bray,you're shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey guys, I am playing a new game of TEW 2016. Question, if Ricky Steamboat, Jr. is an option do you think he'd make (or would have made) a good figurehead for the company if he had not been injured? He has the height Vince likes (6'2") and he was a good weight. Since he was still so young he had time to build that "superstar look" too and he was already in good shape. Additionally, he was considered one of the best workers alongside Rollins, and everyone says he would've made a top star if not for that injury.
> 
> So anyone familiar with him, what is your take? How far do you think he would have gotten?



Never heard of him, so i can't say. A son of Ricky i'd be into and googling him up he has a good look. I'd be a fan, but he looks kinda like a Ted Dibiase/Chris Masters type so it's hard to say


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

What is Bray talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Raw > Smackdown this week

Nothing was this stupid on Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Erick Rowan is back.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Luke Harper >


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Randy/Luke hate each other though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Randy/Luke hate each other though.


shut the fuck up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Bray is the least scary supernatural character ever. His ass is gonna like turn off the lights and make Randy stick his hand in a bowl of peeled grapes saying he's touching eyeballs or some shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Fuck didn't Rowan just interfere at Mania if he just comes back on Tuesday?
Also Naomi needs to hand Becky her belt back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Botchomi with the women's title is a disgrace tbh fam. Get it back on Becky or gtfo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, we know Bray isn't going to Raw.  And unfortunately for us.  The program with Orton looks like it will continue for at least a little while.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I hate the champion coming out first nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate the champion coming out first nonsense.


Naomi's not my champion though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

wanna nut in alexa belly button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, we know Bray isn't going to Raw.  And unfortunately for us.  The program with Orton looks like it will continue for at least a little while.



Bray still has to make Randy go into a haunted mansion and say "Bloody Mary" three times in the mirror to prove himself worthy of the title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

The IWC will turn on Naomi in a hurry.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Naomi only got the title because of affirmative action.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The IWC will turn on Naomi in a hurry.


Obvious statement is obvious.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wanna nut in alexa belly button


Vince might want that too.  Alexa heading to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Obvious statement is obvious.


I think wrestling fans give women more of a pass.  Doesn't matter if they are a boring champion or not.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

All that ass in this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince might want that too.  Alexa heading to Raw.


You mean heading RAW into Alexa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Fucking who does Otunga think he is trying to bury Alexa like that?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Hit Alexa with a bad GTS.  Still good for a woman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Im tired of matches i feel like the raw and sd after mania should just be wild shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Naomi's rearview or Asuka's Hip attack


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Naomi/Natalya next?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

It just hit me. Charlotte is 100% coming to SD in exchange for Alexa. Charlotte vs. Becky for the SD Women's Title then add Asuka to the mix later on. It will all come good brothers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It just hit me. Charlotte is 100% coming to SD in exchange for Alexa. Charlotte vs. Becky for the SD Women's Title then add Asuka to the mix later on. It will all come good brothers.


Miz talking about leaving too.  Are DB and Shane really going to send AJ, Alexa, and the Miz?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Also they do a Street Fight on Smackdown but not at Mania?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz talking about leaving too.  Are DB and Shane really going to send AJ, Alexa, and the Miz?


AJ goes Naka comes in. Miz stays. He's my pick to win MITB.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

DB and Bryan are like the worst GMs in wrestling history. Even Adamle made some good signings sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It just hit me. Charlotte is 100% coming to SD in exchange for Alexa. Charlotte vs. Becky for the SD Women's Title then add Asuka to the mix later on. It will all come good brothers.



Pretty much the trade that works the best when you break it down. I think it has a lot of unintended benefits too. In a weird way Raw is a better incubator for Alexa's talent.



Rukia said:


> Miz talking about leaving too.  Are DB and Shane really going to send AJ, Alexa, and the Miz?



Vince will probably make the trades.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

OH SHIT TYE


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

And just like that SD's Midcard has been revived.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Alexa/Sasha is a program I have a lot of interest in seeing.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't care about these dudes.Dillinger is crap to me.Where's Nakamura


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

10 10 10 10 10 10 10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Why is Tye getting called up?  He never wins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Hawkins actually getting decent offense in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Tye gonna join the Fashion Police or something.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

This 10 shit is over and he can work the WWE style. Tye probably has a higher ceiling on the main roster than he did in NXT.  Good for him too. Dude was in developmental for like 10 years.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

That finisher is shit tier


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I love that Curt Hawkins is willing to put anyone over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

where the fuck is aj


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why is Tye getting called up?  He never wins.


Right


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Been losing to Sanity for two months straight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> That finisher is shit tier



Ushigoroshi is very solid dude. Can't really fault him for lifting moves from Goto. It's the most legit looking offense in wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is legit the only man in the last five years to have a bad match with AJ Styles. I'm kinda amazed he still has a job.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Been losing to Sanity for two months straight.


don't all nxt people lose before they get called up?
NAka just lost to bobby twice


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Been losing to Sanity for two months straight.



This isn't NXT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Been losing to Sanity for two months straight.


Yeah but Sanity needed to win the feud. First ever actual Stable in NXT. Plus I have a feeling at some point every member of Sanity will hold every available NXT Title simultaneously (Young NXT Champion, Wolfe and Dain Tag Champions and Cross Women's Champion) before they lose them and get called up.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Curt Hawkins is legit the only man in the last five years to have a bad match with AJ Styles. I'm kinda amazed he still has a job.


Toss Santino in there.

I wonder if JoMo is interested in coming back to the E?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but Sanity needed to win the feud. First ever actual Stable in NXT. Plus I have a feeling at some point every member of Sanity will hold every available NXT Title simultaneously (Young NXT Champion, Wolfe and Dain Tag Champions and Cross Women's Champion) before they lose them and get called up.



Idk about that. I think Dain and Cross are the stars in the group.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

this shit making me feel bad for mojo


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

MoJo vs JoMo FotY


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Toss Santino in there.
> 
> I wonder if JoMo is interested in coming back to the E?



Idk he's busy being rewarded by Mexican promoters for being white and doing a Trump supporter gimmick. He's the champion in AAA.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk about that. I think Dain and Cross are the stars in the group.


I think the same. However I see it happening to hype them up. It'll be Sanity's peak so to speak. Then they'll lose and either get called up together or be split up, hopefully the former for a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> don't all nxt people lose before they get called up?
> NAka just lost to bobby twice


Yeah.  This isn't a two match losing streak though.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Why doesn't Otunga compete anymore?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

I hate Mojo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Why doesn't Otunga compete anymore?


Because you and I could wrestle better than him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

what if shelton comes out


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Nikki Cross stands out the most to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Dain being featured heavily in the Andre the Giant match is a sign of how highly management views him, as opposed to EY


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Goddamn it Miz. Love this guy. He better win MITB.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice to see Tye on smackdown. Hopefully we see Naka on here soon too. 
Should have got revival tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Damn Maryse is so sexy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

lolololo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice to see Tye on smackdown. Hopefully we see Naka on here soon too.
> Should have got revival tbh.


If they get #DIY it'll be all good. SD is kinda Heel heavy Tag Team wise.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

I want Cena and Nikki to show up in Miz & Maryse's attires.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

NAKAMURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

NAKAMURA


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

HOLY YES


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

OH MY GOD NAKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

been a while since I got goosebumps in the WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Best part of Mania week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Miz about to lose another feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2017)

Why the fuck was James Ellsworth ever on the main roster before Nakamura? This fucking company


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Honestly Miz is the perfect guy to try to put Nakamura over on the main roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

IM CUMING


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Swagsuke is in da house.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 4, 2017)

GIVE ME AJ VS NAKAMURA


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

How well would a Cena/Nakamura rivalry go?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

MY FUCKING TV DOESNT REWIND


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

I GOTTA GO TO BACKLASH


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I GOTTA GO TO BACKLASH


Takeover in Chicago.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

I wonder who is more charismatic, Shinsuke Nakamura or The Rock


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

i dont give af about this now


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

Hopefully Corbin picks up the win here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

imaging caring about orton and the wyatts when naka debuted

who put this order together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

SD ratings are going to decline with Orton as champion.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Dean facial expressions.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

is the title on the line?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> is the title on the line?


Not sure. Don't think so.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Corbin is a smart man. Puts himself back in the IC Title hunt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

why wasnt that for the title


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

New member of the Wyatt family?  I find it odd that they keep saying the remnants of the Wyatt family.

Maybe Harper will simply rejoin?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why wasnt that for the title


WWDUM.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

shane still over af after facing aj.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

AJ and Nakamura on the same show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

AJ staying on SD. So good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

aj real af


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Mutual respect through a gruelling match. The WWE way. Real Respect Real.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

God to know AJ truly wants to stay on SD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

talking smack tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

ok i feel like aj leaving now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the fuck


Seriously Sasha is so fucking social media savvy.  She's brilliant.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias do you gaf about this match?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll trade you FInn Balor for Dolph Ziggler & American Alpha.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias do you gaf about this match?


Yeah. Bray and Rowan have to win if WWE want to salvage anything from Bray after the debacle they did to him at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

i dont even care and im a orton stan


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the fuck


I knew she wanted to hop on Naka's D but dayum.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

Sasha is a huge fangirl of Nakamura. She's like the Bayley of fans.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Otunga on commentary is brutal.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2017)

What the fuck was that ending.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

wtf sd was trash

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Bray is protected I guess? Shame Harper doesn't turn on Orton postmatch seeing as how Orton was the start of his troubles to begin with.


WhatADrag said:


> wtf sd was trash


It wasn't though. RAW won this week but SD was far from trash.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2017)

They keep making Wyatt look weak. rofl


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. Bray and Rowan have to win if WWE want to salvage anything from Bray after the debacle they did to him at Mania.


Well, what did you think?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 4, 2017)

I feel incredibly bad for Erick Rowan since I can't remember the last time he did anything...useful I guess?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, what did you think?


Meh. They tried to protect Bray by having him retreat but it just felt kinda weak seeing him slink off back to the ramp. If Randy keeps being portrayed as having the upper hand in the feud as he is so far I might actually believe they'll give Bray the title back but I have little hope for it.
Good to see Rowan back. Here's to hoping he gets more than just being Bray's meat shield though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray is protected I guess? Shame Harper doesn't turn on Orton postmatch seeing as how Orton was the start of his troubles to begin with.
> 
> It wasn't though. RAW won this week but SD was far from trash.


besides naka and ty this shit was wack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

when the lights went out paige should of appeared sucking brays dick

would of been goat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

No Becky Lynch.  AJ didn't wrestle.  Not enough Miz.  Too much Orton and Wyatt shenanigans.  They did alright considering.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

hearing call ups happening on 205


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2017)

So many iconic moments here:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Swann bought Alicia Fox lingerie.  He's the latest cruiser to chase her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Neville against Aries at Payback.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

Renee Young looks terrific on Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2017)

@WhatADrag WWE needs to pay Renee Young whatever it takes to keep her.  They can't let someone like ESPN step in and steal her away.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2017)

Shirker said:


> More like the three headed dog....
> 
> lol, maybe Juice can play Hades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag WWE needs to pay Renee Young whatever it takes to keep her.  They can't let someone like ESPN step in and steal her away.


Long as she get that dirty deeds she good.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 4, 2017)

They got the violin guy and not Nakamura.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2017)

holy fuck that naka debut was pure heat


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

Me all day: "Splitting headache, booing faces is 'over' now, half my income tax gone, wrestling a shit, nothing matters, things are not okay"
*Tye Dillenger, AJ psuedo-Face Turn, A Wild Nakamura appears*
Me: "Oh, right.... Smackdown. Maybe things'll be a _little_ okay."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Objectively, tonight's episode of Smackdown got BTFO by Raw in terms of wacky stuff and epic reveals and crowd participation. That said, for whatever reason, I came away from this episode in a way better mood. Wyatt's ZA WARUDO finish was dumb though. 






SoulTaker said:


> Idk [JoMo is] busy being rewarded by Mexican promoters for being white and doing a Trump supporter gimmick. He's the champion in AAA.



Are you for real?! That's amazing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

I find it silly they are announcing matches for ppvs and gonna "shake things up" next week.
They're fucking themselves over.

At this point Bray getting a rematch. Seems like Corbin getting a rematch. Jericho getting a rematch.

seems like the only big names from each brand that can be traded are

roman
seth
finn
joe

and for sd

AJ


but in a perfect world SD top baby faces could be 
AJ
Naka
Sami
and your occasional Cena

 i got a feeling its not gonna happen.

I would have totally traded dean for someone like KO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2017)

Really having fun with this Kendrick-Tozawa feud. My boy Brian got outsmarted this week though. Good to see Tozawa is learning from Kendrick's "lessons."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2017)

Nakamura


----------



## pat pat (Apr 5, 2017)

Naka


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Really having fun with this Kendrick-Tozawa feud. My boy Brian got outsmarted this week though. Good to see Tozawa is learning from Kendrick's "lessons."


I'm enjoying it.

But to be honest.  Corey Graves deserves a ton of credit.  His commentary has elevated the whole storyline and made me care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2017)

Watched the HOF, NXT, Mania, RAW, and SDLive  in a span of 24 hours. Working everyday this week killed my internet watching time


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> Watched the HOF, NXT, Mania, RAW, and SDLive  in a span of 24 hours. Working everyday this week killed my internet watching time



Been there.

What's your general consensus of Wrestlemania week now that tonight marks the end of it?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 5, 2017)

Did anyone notice that face Luke Harper is literally just him cosplaying Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2017)

Nakamura new face of Smackdown. Awesome. 

Saw a lot of the follow up videos to Wrestlemania. Amazing show they put together for RAW especially. Smackdown could really use some of those names though.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2017)

Sasha Banks makes me sick lowkey. Treats Mikaze like a cuck. Imagine your chick going on Twitter and literally thirsting over another man in the company she works in. Wow. To be fair, I don't blame her. Mikaze seems corny kinda.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias were you the one saying that Charlotte and Alexa are going to switch shows?  Because I think you are right.  They have both been jobbing like crazy.  An unusual amount of jobbing, clearly putting people over on their way out.

I'm really surprised since Charlotte is viewed as the top star of the female division.  But I think Sasha/Bayley is the primary program that WWE is focused on right now.  And they realized finally that they needed to separate Sasha and Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Sasha Banks makes me sick lowkey. Treats Mikaze like a cuck. Imagine your chick going on Twitter and literally thirsting over another man in the company she works in. Wow. To be fair, I don't blame her. Mikaze seems corny kinda.


Meh those are the cards we're dealt. I wouldn't be surprised tho if she NTRs him if she winds up on the same show as Naka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Nak came out and Miz just disappears. wtf


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Sasha and Bayley just need to form Team Thirst already.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nak came out and Miz just disappears. wtf


The Wyatt music may as well have come on.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meh those are the cards we're dealt. I wouldn't be surprised tho if she NTRs him if she winds up on the same show as Naka.



Seems inevitable. She's pretty thirsty for anyone that's asian. And Nak is an alpha.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I love stories like this!  Ambrose moved to the pre-show at Wrestlemania because he was drunk and on camera during the hall of fame ceremony.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Sasha Banks makes me sick lowkey. Treats Mikaze like a cuck. Imagine your chick going on Twitter and literally thirsting over another man in the company she works in. Wow. To be fair, I don't blame her. Mikaze seems corny kinda.



Eh, dudes do that stuff all the time, not the hugest deal tbh.



Rukia said:


> I love stories like this!  Ambrose moved to the pre-show at Wrestlemania because he was drunk and on camera during the hall of fame ceremony.



But Dean's always drunk. 
Also, I'm taking this story with a grain of salt. Who the hell were they gonna put on the preshow if it weren't the SD Women or the IC match? Nothing else belonged there. Unless this story's implying that the only reason the SD women got moved to the main show was because of this punishment and fan outcry had nothing to do with it. And even then, Dean still has the belt anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I could easily see the WWE not caring about the fan outcry.  There is plenty of precedent.  

Who knows?  The story is probably bullshit.  But I love reading stuff like that.  Very entertaining.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh my!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

Simon gotch released.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

First off: The fuck?
2nd: Just Gotch? Where does this leave English, then?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

He can tag with Mojo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Gotch had backstage heat from starting a fight with Sin Cara. So he was expendable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 5, 2017)

SD will remain trash with Orton and Bray as the focus.Both of them are incredibly lame.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I want them to move on from Orton/Wyatt.  Feuds are meant to end at Wrestlemania.  You can get obligatory rematches over with on the Raw or Smackdown immediately after Mania.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> SD will remain trash with Orton and Bray as the focus.Both of them are incredibly lame.



It will get worse with the shake-up. My boy Styles is coming to the Red Brand!

He's earned it. He has earned the right to eat at the table with the Big Dog and friends. On Blue Brand they eat cheese and crackers on the Red Brand it's a full course menu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2017)

Smack down need

- More midcard talent, its midcard is paper thin
- At least another tag team or two

Raw needs

- remove a hour
- more main eventers

Both need to drastically shake up their womens division.

Good thing smackdown has a surplus of main event talent and Raw is filled with mid carders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It will get worse with the shake-up. My boy Styles is coming to the Red Brand!
> 
> He's earned it. He has earned the right to eat at the table with the Big Dog and friends. On Blue Brand they eat cheese and crackers on the Red Brand it's a full course menu.


I'm predicting that AJ is actually traded for Charlotte.

Look at when they were picked in the 2016 draft.  Comparable draft picks.  Charlotte may have even been picked before AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm predicting that AJ is actually traded for Charlotte.
> 
> Look at when they were picked in the 2016 draft.  Comparable draft picks.  Charlotte may have even been picked before AJ.



Alexa Bliss for Sami Zayn.

Enzo and Cass for the Miz and Maryse.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 5, 2017)

Nakamura is going to main event next years WM, I can feel it.

Miz vs Nakamura could be a much better feud than Bryan/Miz was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Miz vs Nakamura could be a much better feud than Bryan/Miz was.


You mean if Bryan came out of retirement? If so nah.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Nakamura is going to main event next years WM, I can feel it.



Watching The Big Dog beat Nakamura in front of 70,000 at the Superdome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 5, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> Nakamura is going to main event next years WM, I can feel it.





Vince's history with foreigners says no. He likes Irish people but that's about it


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Vince's history with foreigners says no. He likes Irish people but that's about it


Naka is a megastar.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2017)

What the fuck is this from??


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Naka is a megastar.



He's also a ching chong


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2017)

Ffs let perucho dream dammit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Nakamura gonna choppy choppy your pee-pee.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Vince's history with foreigners says no. He likes Irish people but that's about it


Nakamura isn't going to main event Wrestlemania.  Vince has several matches in mind for the card already.  And he is going to be stubborn about those matches.

AJ is a great example.  AJ came in earlier last year than Nakamura.  He was extremely successful.  He moved merchandise.  He was the main star on Smackdown.  He won the title.  He put on the best match every PPV.  And still, the WWE did not have a match for him at Wrestlemania.  Shane was a last ditch thing.

Now it is possible that he wants more global subscribers to the network.  And wants more global viewers to tune in to Wrestlemania..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I want all of the Smackdown superstars to be at Raw on Monday.  Have all the superstars in the ring and on the ramp.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura isn't going to main event Wrestlemania.  Vince has several matches in mind for the card already.  And he is going to be stubborn about those matches.
> 
> AJ is a great example.  AJ came in earlier last year than Nakamura.  He was extremely successful.  He moved merchandise.  He was the main star on Smackdown.  He won the title.  He put on the best match every PPV.  And still, the WWE did not have a match for him at Wrestlemania.  Shane was a last ditch thing.
> 
> Now it is possible that he wants more global subscribers to the network.  And wants more global viewers to tune in to Wrestlemania..


WWE did have a match for him. HBK turned it down.
And if you think AJ should main event over taker's last match.....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Takers last match was trash.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I hope Nakamura does well.  But I need to see how he does on Smackdown first.  Is he neutered and forced to shelf some of his moves?  Will a crowd in Corpus Christi respond well to him?  Will he be forced to do a lot of talking?  Etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want them to move on from Orton/Wyatt.  Feuds are meant to end at Wrestlemania.  You can get obligatory rematches over with on the Raw or Smackdown immediately after Mania.




Feuds have not ended at Mania for years unless a part timer is involved.  If it's full timers they generally remain in feuds until the build up for Summerslam


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

Seth might actually blow up as a face now since he's not with the HHH bullshit to hold him back and stay still.
Have him go to SD watch him strive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Feuds have not ended at Mania for years unless a part timer is involved.  If it's full timers they generally remain in feuds until the build up for Summerslam


you are right.  The CW feud continues, the US title, the WWE title, the IC title.  Doesn't make it right.  But you are right that they are going in that direction.

Speaking of the IC title.  That belt felt prestigious two months ago.  Not anymore.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 5, 2017)

I can see Steph trading Rollins off to smack down. The main issue is that Smackdown doesn't need any more main eventers, its full.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't trust Seth. He seems too fragile to rely on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't trust Seth. He seems too fragile to rely on.


I think Balor could prove to be fragile too.  He's got such a slight build.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm curious.  Which Neville PPV match do you guys think was better?  Against Gallagher or Aries?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

I mean to be fair the next ppvs is called Payback and Backlash.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Tbf.  Didn't they move Backlash way up in the order this year?  I think MiTB and Extreme Rules were before Backlash last year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

The feud that needs to end is Orton and Bray. Because jesus that shit been going on forever.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> you are right.  The CW feud continues, the US title, the WWE title, the IC title.  Doesn't make it right.  But you are right that they are going in that direction.



Oh I agree I just became too tired about it to complain, ever since I first noticed it back during Triple H vs Batista feud all the years back.

Wrestlemania should be the end of it with if they do yearly drafts the raw after Mania being the event to do it.  Have a smackdown as well which is anyone can challenge anyone for a one off match but sole rule being they didn't fight at Mania. Then the next week starts the new rosters for the year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura gonna choppy choppy your pee-pee.



And then put it in your coke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2017)

Funny we still make burial jokes about wrestlers coming to the wwe or even the main roster yet the entire wwe revolves around them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Entire WWE revolves around Roman, man. It's his yard now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Funny we still make burial jokes about wrestlers coming to the wwe or even the main roster yet the entire wwe revolves around them.



Yeah, I guess the poor writing's forgivable as long as they're on TV.

-----------------

Speaking of being on TV, hey @Dean Ambrose. In case ya don't know yet, Naka's on Snekdown Live now. Probably gonna knock another one of Miz's teeth loose at Backlash.

Guess I was wrong about that one.


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2017)

So the hardyz work 2 ladder matches within 24 hours and have a separate show for pws they have to work prior to payback


i know it's the same case with styles and samoa joe with their contractual obligations, but i can't help but think these guys are using a new drug we don't know of yet


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2017)

completely random but still best wrestlemania entrance


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Sheamus is actually getting cheers now.  Unlike a few years ago when the WWE tried to make him one of the lead babyfaces in the company.  

He had a rough match Monday.  Weird spinning kick.  Slipped trying to climb to the top rope.  I think he was beat up from the ladder match.


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, being out of the main event title picture helps along with the fact that he and cesaro have a good story together as far as the formation of the team. glad commentary pointed out how they went from a best of 5 series to this


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2017)

teddy said:


> Yeah, being out of the main event title picture helps along with the fact that he and cesaro have a good story together as far as the formation of the team. glad commentary pointed out how they went from a best of 5 series to this


Best of 7, but yeah I know what you are saying.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2017)

teddy said:


> completely random but still best wrestlemania entrance



It breaks my heart that some want them to split now.

Shit's getting really good now and them becoming buddies is one of the best (and only good) things to come out of the Mick GM and subsequent firing angle. Low key had one of the better arcs of Raw because of how it all played out. Why the fuck would you end that at this point and time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2017)

Shelton Benjamin next week?


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It breaks my heart that some want them to split now.
> 
> Shit's getting really good now and them becoming buddies is one of the best (and only good) things to come out of the Mick GM and subsequent firing angle. Low key had one of the better arcs of Raw because of how it all played out. Why the fuck would you end that at this point and time?


Yeah it's very odd to me that you have people who want it broken up after how their friendship genuinely evolved. they're perfect together and it's not like either of these dudes will be doing much with a solo run at this point


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, Sheamus and Cesaro are finally getting along now and I actually wanted them to hold the titles for a long time. They had the best long term story arc and it's like we don't get to enjoy the payoff if you just break them up now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Their title reign was shortened because New Day was extended to break the Demolition record.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> SD will remain trash with Orton and Bray as the focus.Both of them are incredibly lame.



Wouldn't be surprised if management is legitimately nervous about moving from Orton. In that case, put Jericho or somebody on Smackdown lol. Or the Hardys! lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

Why would they be?  It was Ambrose and Styles for an extended period of time last year.  And it was fine.  Orton was an after thought for several months there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Watching The Big Dog beat Nakamura in front of 70,000 at the Superdome.





Nakamura looks like a tasty morsel for BABYGURL to get fed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I guess the poor writing's forgivable as long as they're on TV.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


Yea saw it. Was amazing. Dean vs Naka in a Stiff match.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 6, 2017)

Predictions for top 7 core of main rosters:

Raw:
Reigns
Joe
Balor
Braun
Ambrose
Corbin
Rollins

Smackdown:
AJ
Nakamura
Miz
Owens
Orton
Bray
Sami


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I guess the poor writing's forgivable as long as they're on TV.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Even the guy who they want as the face of the company receives shitty booking. That doesn't change the fact that the entire roster is indie.

Aj styles won the wwe title he's beaten cena multiple times. Hell Kevin owens has held a title most of his career in the wwe.

I mean I still get the jokes because they all fall to the big dog but even the undertaker did so what does that mean?

I just find the jokes like they gonna have Samoa Joe debut as joey samoey or aj styles or sa jyles. Or he gonna chop ur pee pee off out dated AF acting like we won't see naka as wwe champion soon.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah, well, this is the culture they bred.
The jokes will stop when maggots stop getting molywhopped by snake people. Thank you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Sure.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

I remember I wanted a new evolution. But I totally forgot that's a way for the authority and triple h to come back. If I have to deal with one more authority story line I might kill myself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Naka theme song is currently number 3 on the trending list for apple music and his debut has nearly 2 million views already. And I'm pretty sure the Facebook video had over 1 mill views and had close to 100 k likes. That many likes only happens when the hardyz return or Goldberg  or cena proposing to Nikki in recent memory.


Aj vs Shane was the highest rated match from Dave. 4 stars.

Aj is leaving SD.
Roman is staying on raw.
New Day going to SD.
He thinks Charlotte and bliss will switch he doesn't have proof.
The drifter n alamas will be called up.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2017)

Smackdown big names looking kind of weak. I think they need two or three additional top guys. Sadly it would be a perfect opportunity for Cesaro, but they are keeping him on RAW for some odd reason. Team 3D would have been perfect smh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

Maybe vince is going to intentionally eff over Smackdown since he hates Shane in storyline?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

I can't believe WWE let Eva Marie get away.  I was looking forward to her return.  She had that cool new entrance.  And now we won't get to see it again.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe vince is going to intentionally eff over Smackdown since he hates Shane in storyline?



Sadly it might be this continued sense that Smackdown is just the B show lmao.

Watched more episodes of RAW. I think Sami's out of there, which is great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Most likely SD getting Seth


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2017)

Ah Seth has never gone at it with Wyatt. very interesting. I think that would be a great move for him too. Plot wise, what else would he be able to do on RAW for the next year? lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

I like it.  For whatever reason.  I'm really not that interested in a Rollins/Joe program.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Top faces could be

Seth
Naka
Sami

Top heels could be
Orton
Miz
Bray

For the time being


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

Could be good for Seth to be the top guy.  He could really work on his character and try to get over with the fans a little more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2017)

Seth's character needs to be less whiny, braver, smarter and stop being hurt because Daddy H doesn't like him anymore. I think that hurt him a lot. He wasn't a face because he changed his attitude...he was a face because he got cucked by Kevin Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth's character needs to be less whiny, braver, smarter and stop being hurt because Daddy H doesn't like him anymore. I think that hurt him a lot. He wasn't a face because he changed his attitude...he was a face because he got cucked by Kevin Owens.


Seems like u got a problem with seth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Got this from Reddit, parts of Justin Roberts' book where he talks about the bullying he endured/witnessed while working with the WWE:


- Someone from Smackdown stole Justin's passport from his bag on the final night of a tour to the UK. It was never returned. He had to go to the US embassy in London to get it reissued. "Stealing a passport out of someone's bag is a pretty evil rib and not giving it back means it's no longer a rib".

- When they were in Japan on a tour, there was two tour buses - faces and heels. "Bradshaw had both buses pull over". They wouldn't move until Justin was moved from the face bus to the heel one. JBL and his cronies then bullied Justin for the entire journey. "I was very comfortable working the RAW tours. I was scared for my life to work SmackDown tours".

- "JBL would throw my bags down the street...he typically referred to me as dipshit and numbnuts despite my always trying to do a great job...every day I saw him, he asked me why I was still alive and told me to go kill myself".

- JBL was being interviewed by a high-schooler and, after the kid dropped his notes, Bradshaw asked the mother if "she had any children who weren't mentally disabled".

- HHH had a thing about trying to pull down Justin's pants

- Jaime Noble and Chris Benoit once tackled Justin down to the ground in the airport and put him in a double crossface. He tapped instantly but they refused to release him. He could barely walk for days afterwards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Could be good for Seth to be the top guy.  He could really work on his character and try to get over with the fans a little more.


Tbh 

Seth really had some moments where he was gonna break thru.

When he came back from injury and they released that 24 but they kept him heel.


And then the entire hhh storyline just had him floating forever.

SD could really get him over since its just focused on the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like u got a problem with seth.



Seth's character is kind of a disaster. Between the injuries and the bad storytelling, he needs a new direction.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

Everyone knows that JBL is a bully.  Everyone knows that JBL should have been fired a long time ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like u got a problem with seth.


That's how he was booked initially.

He went babyface and started teaming with Roman Reigns.  And it was so baffling because he never admitted that he took a shortcut.  He never admitted that he was wrong to accept Hunter's help.  Reigns should have been kicking his ass.

2-3 months later he cuts a promo about how he's going to get the old Seth Rollins back.  And admits that HHH ruined his life and made him less of a man.  Etc.  (That promo was several months too late though!)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2017)

Dean should turn heel because of Seth being a face, never being able to forgive him and turn on Roman for even teaming up with Seth in the first place, feeling like he betrayed him.

That way both guys get a fresh new direction in their characters. You get sympathy for Seth and Dean might be motivated again since he doesn't have to be a goofy face and can cut heel promos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

I remember when Cena told Ambrose that Stone Cold was right to call him out on his podcast.  It's a shame we didn't get that feud.  It would have been really good.


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2017)

Cena/Ambrose is a feud that definitely would've had some fire in it and it's a shame that they weren't given a chance to explore the dynamic last year. speaking of promos they cut against each other, anyone remember this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that former partner Aiden English is scheduled to receive a push coming out of the breakup of The Vaudevillains.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2017)

English sucks doe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that former partner Aiden English is scheduled to receive a push coming out of the breakup of The Vaudevillains.


Mojo Rawley and Aiden English are top guys on Smackdown now.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 6, 2017)

I read the crap JBL did.Why hasn't someone beaten the fuck out of that retard?Also shame in this pile of shit company allowing such behavior.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I read the crap JBL did.Why hasn't someone beaten the fuck out of that retard?Also shame in this pile of shit company allowing such behavior.


Steve Blackman did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2017)

I think jbl gives financial advice which is part of why/how he still has a role in the company. also helps him that the business isn't really that mainstream so he's not making the waves his shit should actually make


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I read the crap JBL did.Why hasn't someone beaten the fuck out of that retard?Also shame in this pile of shit company allowing such behavior.


I think Joey Styles knocked him out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2017)

JBL's apperently cooled off in his old age, but still, I feel like the dude should get daily socks in the jaw to make amends for his past. Especially if the Ranallo rumors have any weight to them.

Fuck him. Shitty commentator and a generally shitty person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 6, 2017)

JBL and Holly were those guys who celebrate freshmen beat up day every day of the year. He is a all around terrible person, but he is a company man so they keep him around. As long as he isn't pulling the same shenanigans, its going to be important to keep wrestlers from bygone era's around to give advice to the new crowed.

I remember listening to a bigshow/jericho podcast and Jericho said something along the lines of "the newer guys aren't being as assertive as they are when it comes to the direction of their character" and they had to start teaching them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2017)

El Vagabundo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2017)

Watching some Impact.  What is it with the commentary shooting on each other.   And just saw Del Rio in a quick squash followed by a promo on Lashley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> JBL and Holly were those guys who celebrate freshmen beat up day every day of the year. He is a all around terrible person, but he is a company man so they keep him around. As long as he isn't pulling the same shenanigans, its going to be important to keep wrestlers from bygone era's around to give advice to the new crowed.
> 
> I remember listening to a bigshow/jericho podcast and Jericho said something along the lines of "the newer guys aren't being as assertive as they are when it comes to the direction of their character" and they had to start teaching them.



Holly?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2017)

Somehow not surprised about the reports about JBL.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Holly?



Bob Holly or Hardcore Holly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Looking around.  Wrestlemania 33 has gotten overwhelmingly positive reviews.  Most people claim that it was one of the best Manias in a long time.  They also admit that it was too damn long though, lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looking around.  Wrestlemania 33 has gotten overwhelmingly positive reviews.  Most people claim that it was one of the best Manias in a long time.  They also admit that it was too damn long though, lol.


They all crazy, 33 sucked too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

I enjoyed it.  And I have gone back and watched a couple of matches from the card multiple times now.

Not Wyatt/Orton though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)

ADR  n Paige back at it again.

Wtf is wrong with these two


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ADR  n Paige back at it again.
> 
> Wtf is wrong with these two


What's going on?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)

Mauro removed wwe from his twitter bio


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh ok.  I think WWE meddled in the past.  And may have even done so with good intentions.  Paige is a dope.  And ADR seems like a bad dude.  But it clearly wasn't their business to do so.

I think ADR and Paige really want her to be released from WWE.  And it just hasn't happened.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Mauro removed wwe from his twitter bio


He was the best guy on Smackdown live.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2017)

Based Del Rio telling it like it is. 

BTW, WWE believed John Cena's proposal would mean more than the Undertaker's final match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)

For who us or cena


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Based Del Rio telling it like it is.
> 
> BTW, WWE believed John Cena's proposal would mean more than the Undertaker's final match.


This was Macho Man and Liz for a new generation.

Cena engagement was huge!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This was Macho Man and Liz for a new generation.
> 
> Cena engagement was huge!


lol really? I doubt their marriage even last long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2017)

lil dick, big nose pussy. Sounds about right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol really? I doubt their marriage even last long.


You are probably right.  Re-watch the proposal though.  There were some women in the crowd shrieking about it.  So I guess some sector of the WWE audience was into it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Good to see that Rhyno is making himself useful


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2017)

Del Rio n Paige remind me of sheen when he was wlyin out just to find out years later he admitted to us he has aids.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

I bet the Rock wishes he could back out of the movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2017)

Finally got around to reading AJ Lee's book. She said she lost her virginity to Trent Barretta. 

He dudebusted dat cherry.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh good.  More and more people are speaking out against JBL.  Hopefully the WWE will be forced to take action against this guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Looking around.  Wrestlemania 33 has gotten overwhelmingly positive reviews.  Most people claim that it was one of the best Manias in a long time.  They also admit that it was too damn long though, lol.



I think what worked about it is that every match told a story of some kind. WWE didnt try to involve as many wrestlers or matches into it just to do so. Will be fascinating to see what they pull together for 34 with Taker out. Kurt amd Hardys might take an exit then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2017)

The only reason to read any wrestling book is to find out who they fucked.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2017)

Drag's at his worst when he gets all axe-grind-y.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2017)

Just listened to PWR show's podcast. I actually didn't realize Roman has gone at it with most big names on RAW. They were saying he should probably go to Smackdown. In the long term, that would help him more.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And now the only news I hear about is 30 year old men reading to find out who's she fucked.


I mean that's all that matters tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio talking about how wwe not shit when they pushed him to the moon give him multiple titles made him the rumble winner hired him back and beat cena his first night n so on gotta be the same to a dude who doesn't have a job or car but got a dime piece and she let him live with her and drive her car meanwhile telling her she ain't shit



I literally don't care on what Del Rio does but he's technically biting the hand that feeds when he does a rant like that.  Let him try to find prosperity in TNA Impact Wrestling then but if that doesn't pan out I'm guessing he's has his MMA to fall back on but I doubt the WWE will be interested in bringing him back any time in the near future. 

Speaking of Impact saw that Morgan has returned.  Don't give a shit now though the only time Morgan has kept my attention was when he was punking Hogan out and nothing became of that angle.  Oh and there was that rub Sting supposedly gave him. 

Fucking awe inspiring.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

Del Rio push was totally undeserved.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 8, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Just listened to PWR show's podcast. I actually didn't realize Roman has gone at it with most big names on RAW. They were saying he should probably go to Smackdown. In the long term, that would help him more.


The big dawg needs to stay in his raw yard...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

If the rumors are true.  I'm about to be Team Raw.  Smackdown is going to be left with scraps.

I guess I can still watch for Charlotte, Becky, Nakamura, and the Miz.  But Raw has more people I care about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Del Rio push was totally undeserved.


Wannabe Eddie Guerrero. Fuck him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2017)

Delritto might have flopped as a main eventer but I agree with him on Pussy H.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2017)

Its kind of mind boggling that Del Rio is mad at management. They gave him a ruv as soon as he got in.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm thinking Nia should go to Smackdown too.  I don't want to see her against Bayley or Sasha anytime soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2017)

I want to see a Charlotte nia feud


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

They could do it on Smackdown, right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If the rumors are true.  I'm about to be Team Raw.  Smackdown is going to be left with scraps.
> 
> I guess I can still watch for Charlotte, Becky, Nakamura, and the Miz.  But Raw has more people I care about.


That's probably the same thing u said the first time around draft.

And having naka and maybe getting new day and Charlotte is not scraps.

Funny how we are only saying this if aj styles gets traded which he could be traded for Seth... So is he scarps?


I just find it funny knowing your track history u probably shitted on smack down during the draft and first week because I'm pretty sure only soul taker and I said that SD would be better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

And also this jbl shit is picking up. Johnny mundo said that jbl once asked him and joey Mercury to steal Roberts passport. This shit could get jbl fired right?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And also this jbl shit is picking up. Johnny mundo said that jbl once asked him and joey Mercury to steal Roberts passport. *This shit could get jbl fired right?*


If that happens this is the reaction of quite a few people.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And also this jbl shit is picking up. Johnny mundo said that jbl once asked him and joey Mercury to steal Roberts passport. This shit could get jbl fired right?



No.



Raiden said:


> Its kind of mind boggling that Del Rio is mad at management. They gave him a ruv as soon as he got in.



To be honest, I kinda have a really bad gripe with the recent(?) mentality that if the company put your face on camera enough, it's completely and wholly your fault you couldn't get over. I mean yeah, there's a good amount of truth to the idea that you have to connect, and his promo work wasn't what I'd call compelling. But, he also got most his gimmicks taken away, had a weird face turn that ran directly opposite his character and was paired with Zeb Coulter in a deeply confusing angle to just about everyone watching it, which made it nearly impossible to give a darn about him.

Of course, people better than him have made dumb bullshit work and still get a pretty great response from the crowd. That said, given... recent developments, it's getting harder and harder to take the idea seriously, simply because I've always felt (and now feel stronger than ever) that in a company as micromanaged and script-based as WWE, you'd think if the individual is having trouble, the people running the show could extend effort into getting to the root of that trouble and using their writing/booking prowess to extent aid rather than just going "I don't get it, he's *there* isn't he? Why aren't people responding!?"

Not alleviating him of _all_ blame of course, this is just a pet peeve of mine I felt i should share atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pet peeve doesn't fit the Alberto situation you know that right? That "well WWE's using if he was on camera enough he should get over" logic does not work in this situation whatsoever. Because there is a difference between being on camera just enough and becoming a multi WWE champion multi World Heavy Weight Champion multi US title champion and a guy who won both the money in the bank and royal rumble.


Those accomplishments sound nothing like WWE putting him on camera and just hoping he might get over. It sounded more like WWE tried making him the face of the Mexican audience. I don't think there is no way you can say WWE didn't try their hardest with Del Rio.

Just sounds more of like a bone to pick with WWE themselves than sticking up for Del Rio.

Most of Del Rio's most questionable booking didn't even come until he resigned with WWE. Which WWE backed up Del Rio in that situation where he slapped a racist employee. 

It seems to me WWE thought highly of Del Rio for the longest. Honestly just seems Del Rio is doing all of this for some 25 year old pussy. Which he is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Sakura Genesis tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Your pet peeve doesn't fit the Alberto situation you know that right? That "well WWE's using if he was on camera enough he should get over" logic does not work in this situation whatsoever. Because there is a difference between being on camera just enough and becoming a multi WWE champion multi World Heavy Weight Champion multi US title champion and a guy who won both the money in the bank and royal rumble.
> 
> 
> Those accomplishments sound nothing like WWE putting him on camera and just hoping he might get over. It sounded more like WWE tried making him the face of the Mexican audience. I don't think there is no way you can say WWE didn't try their hardest with Del Rio.
> ...



Tried their hardest is a pretty big stretch. Also "those problems didn't manifest until he resigned" is actually a straight up lie. I guess I just  imagined him losing most of his entrance, Ricardo and having to make "'Murica" memes during that one championship run. And even with the problems after his return, the fact that they honestly expected people to connect when it came to having Zeb - a previous heel almost 100% of the time - in a "we're all in this together" run with Albert - also a heel for most of his run - and keep at the angle for all of 4 seconds only to then have Albert turn on him, is pathetic. Good job guys. Not slapdash at all, and not immediately going back on whatever attempt to back him back you were trying. WWE's wrestling accolades mean nothing without good writing to back them up. They're just statistics.

And of course it's a bone to pick and not sticking up for Del. Thanks for noticing what was essentially the point of the post.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

lemme pick the trades on what I would do.



Send to SD
Seth
Sami
New Day
Enzo and Cass
Charlotte
Summer Rae
Tamina "she's already on SD tour but actually put her on TV"
Curtis Axel
Cesaro
Sheamus 


Send to Raw
AJ
Dean
Dolph Ziggler
Alexa Bliss
American Alpha
Kalisto "send him to tag team with Sin Cara in the tag divison"
Apollo Crews
Elias Samson 
Cien Almas 
Ascension



Then WWE would have to
turn Dean Heel
Turn Roman "I wish"
have AJ and Finn as your top babyfaces
Make either emma or alexa a top face down the line so Sasha can turn on Bailey this way its not too top heel heavy on raw.
Fix each tag division. Raws would basically be fixed with the mixture of Hardyz, Revival, American Alpha, Lucha Dragons, Club, and whoever is there. Then actually give SD tag division air time. The division there would be Usos, New Day, Enzo and Cass, Breezedango "i'd make these guys legit", Beauty and the man beast and Cesaro and Sheamus. "If DIY were to get called up this year I'd send them to SD"
Actually use the Crusierweight division more on Raw.





Raw top guys
Roman, AJ, Finn, Joe, Owens, Dean, Braun, Y2J "could leave anytime soon tho", Lesnar "part timer"

SD top guys
Naka, Seth, Orton, Bray, Sami, Miz, Cena "part timer"

I'd add Sheamus and Cesaro to the mix once they break up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Tried their hardest is a pretty big stretch. Also "those problems didn't manifest until he resigned" is actually a straight up lie. I guess I just  imagined him losing most of his entrance, Ricardo and having to make "'Murica" memes during that one championship run. And even with the problems after his return, the fact that they honestly expected people to connect when it came to having Zeb - a previous heel almost 100% of the time - in a "we're all in this together" run with Albert - also a heel for most of his run - and keep at the angle for all of 4 seconds only to then have Albert turn on him, is pathetic. Good job guys. Not slapdash at all, and not immediately going back on whatever attempt to back him back you were trying. WWE's wrestling accolades mean nothing without good writing to back them up. They're just statistics.
> 
> And of course it's a bone to pick and not sticking up for Del. Thanks for noticing what was essentially the point of the post.



It's not a stretch at all in Del Rio's context. For a guy who got vacuum reactions most of his WWE career he's gotten more chances and opportunities to be at the top than most people. And I don't know how winning the WWE title and Royal Rumble is just "stats" considering not everyone wins it. Like 4 of the last 5 rumble winners have already won it before.  And in a overall view. Out of the last 17 years of the rumble if you look at the winners. Del Rio was probably the least over in any shape or form and the only person to come close to Del Rio status who was also a rumble winner is Sheamus.

Like CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, some of the most over guys of all time, don't have a rumble win to their resume.

I know his booking wasn't perfect but nothing is perfect. But the notion of they didn't try hard with Del Rio and they misused him is silly. Del Rio won the World Heavy Weight title in his first year on the roster. The only people I can think of that did the same thing are names like Brock Lesnar and AJ Styles yet Del Rio isn't mentioned in that light because no one gave a fuck about Del Rio like that.

We are over here taking jabs at WWE because Del Rio is like he has a bone to pick or something. But in reality, as you just said you're just using this as a chance to take shots at WWE.

Literally everyone is in a circle jerking each other off


"lol lel ahahah little dick big nose"

*birdman hand rub*

"he's totally right fuck WWE! bunch of pussies!"


Now this bully topic with JBL is a different topic. Its just hilarious you could be using that as a way to bash WWE but you're using mid life crisis Del Rio.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2017)

With this roster shakeup, Sami Zayn needs to be elevated to the next tier. He probably belongs to half of the top 10 matches of WWE last year.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I know his booking wasn't perfect but nothing is perfect. But the notion of they didn't try hard with Del Rio and they misused him is silly. Del Rio won the World Heavy Weight title in his first year on the roster. The only people I can think of that did the same thing are names like Brock Lesnar and AJ Styles yet Del Rio isn't mentioned in that light because no one gave a fuck about Del Rio like that.
> 
> We are over here taking jabs at WWE because Del Rio is like he has a bone to pick or something. But in reality, as you just said you're just using this as a chance to take shots at WWE.
> 
> ...



Fine, you wanna talk about that instead, then? I got a _laundry list_ of reasons to "take shots" at them dude, I didn't pick this one out of a _fucking hat_, it just happened to be the discussion we were having. And the relative lightness of his situation and the fact that Albert is a shit is no more as reason to mark criticisms as invalid as the CM Punk shit is (whom is also kind of a shit). And he was an actual merch pusher

But sure, drag. Poor WWE. Any opportunity to dump on them unfairly in this neck of the woods, amirite?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

@WhatADrag that's not true dude.  I actually wasn't even watching wrestling during the last draft.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Fine, you wanna talk about that instead, then? I got a _laundry list_ of reasons to "take shots" at them dude, I didn't pick this one out of a _fucking hat_, it just happened to be the discussion we were having. And the relative lightness of his situation and the fact that Albert is a shit is no more as reason to mark criticisms as invalid as the CM Punk shit is (whom is also kind of a shit). And he was an actual merch pusher
> 
> But sure, drag. Poor WWE. Any opportunity to dump on them unfairly in this neck of the woods, amirite?



You're the one that actually started the argument=discussion by saying you got a gripe with the logic if he's in front of the camera then he will eventually get over. When that logic has nothing to do with Del Rio.

And Punk and Del Rio situations are completely different as well. Punk fought his way to top level status and delivered on every opportunity he got and was over af. I know a lot of people who picked wrestling back up just for CM Punk. But in the end he never got to be the "guy." He never got to main event Wrestlemania. Sure Punk career was top level and he should ease on the complaining but its more valid than a Del Rio calling WWE pussies like they didn't have his back since day 1. And on top of that Del Rio is only saying all of this shit because of his girlfriend. So in the end we are just looking at Del Rio like come on man get your life together.

I'm just saying you can complain what you were complaining about just not with Del Rio.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag that's not true dude.  I actually wasn't even watching wrestling during the last draft.



Really? Feel like u been annoying me since day 1.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

September or October is when I made my triumphant return.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> September or October is when I made my triumphant return.



I apologize for attacking.
But that is actually what people said the first time around.
"Smackdown got scraps"
And yet Raw was cancer and SD was better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2017)

wtf are all these multiple long ass cancer posts Drag?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2017)

Sami Zayn is finished on Raw.  This swap is pointless if Zayn doesn't go.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2017)

I wanna powerbomb Alexa Bliss on my dicc.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn is finished on Raw.  This swap is pointless if Zayn doesn't go.



That segment with Kurt I think was his send off. Nothing more RAW can do for him at the moment. he might even be able to get a title run on Smackdown if all bodes well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2017)

He's directionless.  WWE throws him into an occasional television match against Kevin Owens to fill time.  And he jobs to heels that the WWE wants to push.

He has to go.  It isn't working.  Zayn for Ziggler.  The trade might not benefit Ziggler.  But he's dead in the water too.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2017)

Ziggler needs to be put in a tag team. Ambrose needs to turn OR be put in a tag team.

Maybe put Ziggler and TJP or Kendrick together as a heel tag team.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2017)

Lol, Ambrose in the Smackdown tag team division.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Wtf cj parker just pinned natio


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Team rain maker let's go okada


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Daniel Cormier was able to defend his UFC Light Heavyweight Championship against Anthony Johnson last night at _UFC 210_ () by submission in the second round.




At the Post-fight Press Conference, Cormier was asked about the boos he received (starts at 1:11:00 in the video above) and he eventually referenced the reaction Roman Reigns got from the crowd on this past week's _Raw_. After defeating The Undertaker at _WrestleMania 33_, Reigns kicked off the show only to be booed and chanted at endlessly for about ten minutes. Reigns didn't say a word and every time he shifted the microphone, the boos got louder. Eventually, Reigns simply said "This is my yard now" and walked to the back.
Cormier spoke on Reigns' segment:

"I was watching  _WrestleMania_ last weekend and I said 'Wow, it would be great if Roman Reigns pins The Undertaker, clean. It's how the 'Old school' guys do business. Monday night, Roman Reigns walked out to the ring and they booed him for ten minutes, would not allow him to talk, it was the most organic crowd they've had in a really long time. He said 'This is my yard' and he left. It was perfect, because they were playing the game for him."


Powerful

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2017)

Shibata i'm begging you, don't  die


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2017)

Three weeks until Payback.  And a huge fucking episode of Raw tomorrow night.  What a time to be alive.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Daniel Cormier was able to defend his UFC Light Heavyweight Championship against Anthony Johnson last night at _UFC 210_ () by submission in the second round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah cant lie Roman was great there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2017)

The duality of Meltzer is something I find pretty damn amusing.

During his radio show: "I gotta make it clear to choose my words super carefully and make sure I have all my eggs in a row to tick off as few people as possible"
On Twitter: "_Fresh shade, right out of the oven! Get it while it's *hot*!_"


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Big dave went in on the radio.

The goat was even cussing.

#firejbl


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2017)

Which ep?
I heard... I think it was like, thursday's show iirc when he was going into more detail about it. He seemed pretty peeved about it, but he wasn't swearing much. Has he been talking about it more since then?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Which ep?
> I heard... I think it was like, thursday's show iirc when he was going into more detail about it. He seemed pretty peeved about it, but he wasn't swearing much. Has he been talking about it more since then?



He went in.
called guys like JBL and Kevin Nash gutless.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2017)

JBL is bad for business.  He's gotta go.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Sasha is still popular.  But she was getting some of the best reactions period late last year.  That is until the WWE started playing hot potato with the belt.  Sasha's loss at Hell in a Cell is a fucking baffling decision.  The booking was wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Former WWE referee Billy Silverman appeared on the Get in the Ring radio show back in 2001. I can't find a transcript of the audio, but I did find a  summarizing it:

According to Silverman, Robinson is chief target of the "boys" and their "harmless ribs", and Billy continues to go into detail about one rib in particular that disturbed him. While preparing in the arena hours before a show, some of the boys snuck up on Robinson, held him down, stripped him of all his clothing, bound him with tape and gagged his mouth. Robinson was then attached to a cart and wheeled into the middle of the arena and paraded around in front of the ring crew while everyone laughed heartily.

Silverman brings up Bradshaw next, and explains how Bradshaw threatened him with violence if he didn't oblige to carrying large amounts of Bradshaw's liquor across the Canadian border. Robinson suffered back injury from carrying all of Bradhsaw's bottles and the boys forced him to serve them the alcohol as well when the plane landed. Robinson calls Bradshaw a self-appointed "chief of police" in the WWF, while I call Bradshaw a bully, extremely overrated, and a pretty fucked up human being. Robinson took this matter to a member of management who's exact response was "Just do what Bradshaw tells you too".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Graves and Michael Cole of all people are the only decent commentators the WWE has right now.  They need help desperately in that area.

Hell.  Call up McGuiness.  Give him a chance.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2017)

JBL a bully, Ranallo walking away, Tom Philips cheating on his fiance and Saxton/Otunga are both awful.

They will probably have to bring Lawler back or mix in some Booker T.

Bryan and Aries are good on commentary. Have Aries pull double duty as announcer and 205 Live.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is still popular.  But she was getting some of the best reactions period late last year.  That is until the WWE started playing hot potato with the belt.  Sasha's loss at Hell in a Cell is a fucking baffling decision.  The booking was wrong.



bcuz they want Charlotte to catch her dad's title record smh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> They will probably have to bring Lawler back or mix in some Booker T.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Former WWE referee Billy Silverman appeared on the Get in the Ring radio show back in 2001. I can't find a transcript of the audio, but I did find a  summarizing it:
> 
> According to Silverman, Robinson is chief target of the "boys" and their "harmless ribs", and Billy continues to go into detail about one rib in particular that disturbed him. While preparing in the arena hours before a show, some of the boys snuck up on Robinson, held him down, stripped him of all his clothing, bound him with tape and gagged his mouth. Robinson was then attached to a cart and wheeled into the middle of the arena and paraded around in front of the ring crew while everyone laughed heartily.
> 
> Silverman brings up Bradshaw next, and explains how Bradshaw threatened him with violence if he didn't oblige to carrying large amounts of Bradshaw's liquor across the Canadian border. Robinson suffered back injury from carrying all of Bradhsaw's bottles and the boys forced him to serve them the alcohol as well when the plane landed. Robinson calls Bradshaw a self-appointed "chief of police" in the WWF, while I call Bradshaw a bully, extremely overrated, and a pretty fucked up human being. Robinson took this matter to a member of management who's exact response was "Just do what Bradshaw tells you too".


Poor Robinson, that's some real traumatic stuff they did to him. Shame even in the WWF Bradshaw was already giving people grief and misery.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2017)

Based Trips and Steph cleaning up the locker room, I remember RVD saying he refused to comeback till because of the locker. I believe he said it took Big Show convincing him that Steph and Trips cleaned shit up, which apparently RVD approved of the changes they made.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The duality of Meltzer is something I find pretty damn amusing.
> 
> During his radio show: "I gotta make it clear to choose my words super carefully and make sure I have all my eggs in a row to tick off as few people as possible"
> On Twitter: "_Fresh shade, right out of the oven! Get it while it's *hot*!_"



I look at it as him being way more of a weasel and self serving dipshit than he is really able or willing to let on. I mean him getting on the soapbox for JBL is great and I think JBL is a pretty terrible dude but the shit with Coachman and him this weekend was cancer. Leltzer was so misplaced in his lens and he really looked terrible if you ask me as he is holding everyone responsible by proxy of their involvement with the company when JBL has been doing this shit for like 15 years plus.

If Meltzer felt so strongly about it then it would have been brought up a lot more over the years. We've heard more about Benoit conspiracy theories than JBL's bullying since 2004. I'm not saying it means he can't report it I'm saying he can't go around putting on a sherriff's hat and acting like he's the adjudicator of justice for the little man when the dude does nothing but profit off the the people he supposedly supports and the people he supposedly wishes were more truthful and transparent all the while the dude uses the years this wasn't a cash grab as the cache to defend the fact he's not as good of a pundit. 

And that's the thing this dude is sitting there loving every retweet of thanks and it's like ok if that's how it really is then why wait for JBL or the company, if he's so passionate about the anti-bullying stuff. Furthermore Meltzer is an even bigger piece of shit for acting like he's got the corner on these issues in the business when the dude didn't do shit when Bill DeMott's reign of terror at NXT was happening. Leltzer barely reported on it. 

If Leltzer goes all the way with this it's one of the defining moments of the Newsletter in the digital age because he's essentially gotten in the way of the ESPN coverage which was one of the most mainstreams move the company has ever pulled. And he has a great chance of getting JBL fired. So +2 for Big Dave if he can succeed in getting the WON some viral coverage by pointing out that JBL is a bully. Nvm it doesn't improve Mauro's situation, that bullying will probably still be a thing, and that the company will probably see less coverage or outlets to get its talent over. And I get that Off the Top Rope isn't getting wrestlers over with wrestling fans but it's still better than them being somewhat anonymous to the masses who don't tune in regularly.



teddy said:


> Shibata i'm begging you, don't  die



The best Shibata match? Idk I think the Ishii matches are about equal to me. I had a hard time grading the match because the story and the work was basically 5 stars if you understood it going in. I think it's more of a 4.75 match tbh but it had such an epic feel I can understand people placing it at 5 stars. I enjoyed it more than Naito/Elgin tbh.

Shibata is going to get a IWGP reign by 2018. I'm not sure how much longer this Okada run has but next year we're going to see a massive reshuffling if Okada drops the belt at WKM12. I'm thinking we'll get a Naito run that dovetails into Shibata getting a run. Shibata and Naito are the biggest boom candidates they have in terms of being able to elevate the product in Japan. 

Okada has been a very good Cena stand in but I think they can use his heat to supernova another Japanese star whose popular with the teen segment. Okada is popular but he doesn't seem to be "cool".



Rukia said:


> Graves and Michael Cole of all people are the only decent commentators the WWE has right now.  They need help desperately in that area.
> 
> Hell.  Call up McGuiness.  Give him a chance.



Phillips is actually very good. I think he actually fits the WWE mold better than Graves while being inferior to him as a storyteller and commentator. That said he's pretty technically sound. 

McGuinness has been in their system for like 2 months and he wasn't that good in ROH. He's putting way more effort into it now though. It's funny though because Corino is there too now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Huge Raw tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Huge Raw tonight.


I bet only a few people get switched around for this "roster shake up".


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

my favorite ex-NXT tag team the vaudvillains are no more 

and i thought they would get a push on SD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Shibata needs to cut it out with the shoot headbutts. That shit is gonna end his career like it did to Benoit, Nigel and Bryan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Niggs could have died.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

What if jbl the one who stole aj bag of video games


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

What if JBL's innocent and it was AJ that was bullying all along.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I bet only a few people get switched around for this "roster shake up".


SD is my preferred show right now.  And that could change this week.  But in my head I put together some trades that I think would benefit SD.

Smackdown receives Sami Zayn for Apollo Crews and Kalisto.

Smackdown receives Rusev for Luke Harper.

Smackdown receives Gallows and Anderson for Dolph Ziggler.

Smackdown receives Emma for Natalya.

Smackdown receives Sasha Banks for Becky Lynch.

(I don't want to give up Becky.  But the women's divisions really need to be freshened up.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Okada is having one of the greatest years of all time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Okada will never be better than Tanahashi.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Might already be better than Japanese Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Hot take: Naito vs Tanahashi was better than Omega vs Okada


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

dat over selling!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

> “There’s people backstage that, I guess Vince McMahon, that love to watch Enzo just [get ragdolled],” Meltzer said. “That’s why his character is this character, because Vince thinks that’s his character.”



ohhh Vince


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Corey Graves and I also enjoy seeing that happen to Enzo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Broken Hardys should bury Enzo weekly


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Who the hell thinks Enzo should have a different character other than the idiot that gets ragdolled? The fucker doesn't even know how to take a bump over the top rope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Rainmaker, meet the bitchmaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Good for AJ.  I didn't realize he was getting paid quite so well.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 10, 2017)

Apollo's reaction:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Apollo should be traded to NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

so is Ghost Khris?? or was I mislead the entire time?
Seems like two different personalities.
If not why are u posting here again ghost gtfo with that ten year old pokemon set

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

You were misled.  Ghost is ghost.  Has been for a decade.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

ghost was one of the top contributors of this thread. he's just a part timer now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You were misled.  Ghost is ghost.  Has been for a decade.


I was mislead as fuck. Because someone kept telling me they were the same person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Apollo Crews.  Should he be put in a tag team at this point?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

The hell outta here. Khris had some Wrestlingforum.com level opinions about wrestling.

I'm back in the thread on a Legends contract deal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## teddy (Apr 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shibata needs to cut it out with the shoot headbutts. That shit is gonna end his career like it did to Benoit, Nigel and Bryan.


That's what i'm saying. this is what...the third time he's done that spot? feel like he's shedding 5 years from his life every time


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia and Thor


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

AJ Styles to Raw please


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

So are we starting off with the shake up or something else?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Kek this will be lulzy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Just wanted to get in on the NJPW talk before Raw took over



WhatADrag said:


> Okada is having one of the greatest years of all time.



Think about the title defenses this year. Omega, Suzuki, Tiger Mask W/Ibushi, Shibata.

Those 4 matches right there are very strong years for a lot of top 10 wrestlers but he still has a G1 schedule packed in there. The Bad Luck Fale match isn't that hype though.



WhatADrag said:


> Might already be better than Japanese Cena.



Okada is more Japanese Cena than Tanahashi is tbh. I mean you wouldn't say this 5 years ago about Okada but the dude is now 5 years in and basically "beats the odds" and every match is essentially the story of his comeback. Not to badmouth Okada because he's better than Tanahashi was to me. 



teddy said:


> That's what i'm saying. this is what...the third time he's done that spot? feel like he's shedding 5 years from his life every time



Tbf its partly why he's over with spots like this. I think he's done it a few more times than the 3. They pulled in their best attendance in nearly a decade at Sumo Hall with Hiromu/Kushida as the undercard. They beat out the Okada/Marafuji crowd and that was basically billed as an interpromotional dream match. Okada is a draw but I think Shibata took them to a different height there and he established himself as a main eventer. 

Hopefully this is where he takes it easy but I doubt it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn.  Trying to burn down the building.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

This has a big show feel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow Miz to Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Miz starting off


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Miz opening seems like a misdirect but it makes a shit ton of sense. Please send Kevin Owens to SD in return if real


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

It makes sense.  Daniel Bryan wanted to get rid of these guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz opening seems like a misdirect but it makes a shit ton of sense. Please send Kevin Owens to SD in return if real


Probably gonna be Sami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Heh, so as of now all of the Shield are on Raw.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm hoping this just means that wrestlers are running around for the heck of it and that doesn't mean Miz is going to Raw.

EDIT*
Before I could even get the full post out. 
Yeah, they're just getting the crowd excited with some cross-polination.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably gonna be Sami.



Why not both. (Except for the whole Owens vs Sami for the 900th time even though the matches are good)

Dean Ambrose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean taking shots at both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Why not both. (Except for the whole Owens vs Sami for the 900th time even though the matches are good)
> 
> Dean Ambrose


Pretty much. Plus Sami vs Owens could be cross brand feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

I feel like SD is going to be raped and pillaged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

i Hope SD gets something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like SD is going to be raped and pillaged


Nah pretty sure they are getting Roman and Club.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

AJ probably staying if Ambrose and Miz are leaving though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ probably staying if Ambrose and Miz are leaving though.


Makes sense since he came out as Face saying he wanted to stay.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose was the #1 pick during the 2016 draft.  And he is the IC champ.  SD deserves something great for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

SD's top heel gone. Dammit.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah pretty sure they are getting Roman and Club.



Roman doesn't work Tuesday nights.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn, I was wrong. Miz and Dean are seriously on Raw.



SoulTaker said:


> I feel like SD is going to be raped and pillaged



Please Vince... don't do this.... I can't go back to losing 3 hours of my life a week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Sami is annoying asf to the new manager.  Angle needs to trade this guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I can't imagine that Vince sees anything special when he looks at Revival.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

crowd trash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah pretty sure they are getting Roman and Club.



The Club sucks and really isn't worthwhile as a return. Roman isn't leaving Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> crowd trash


Yeah.  This seems like a bad crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> crowd trash


Seem to be in it for themselves and a bunch of babies as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Smackdown will be ok guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

So does that mean New Day done and we can get some singles run from Big E then.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Bye Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman doesn't work Tuesday nights.


Apparently takes off Manias too


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown will be ok guys


yeah,  tune in for that Orton/Wyatt program.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

If Seth is traded for Styles... huge mark out moment for me


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently takes off Manias too



Smh.

Raw is his yard. Roman will not work Tuesday nights.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ is so cringey


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

Go away Curt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol, a Corey Hart reference.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

vince really robbing sd from all their talent

even hawkins like damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Welp Raw gets it's joke character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smh.
> 
> Raw is his yard. Roman will not work Tuesday nights.


Kinda like Taker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

SD lost Hawkins.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, a Corey Hart reference.



Was that one? Tbf isn't Zack Ryder a walking Corey Hart reference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Watch Raw get like Bo Dallas or some shit in return


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Ae said:


> TJ is so cringey


TJ acted heelish there.  And he should have turned heel a long time ago.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

That was a waste of 5 minutes. The divas could have had a whole match!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Was that one? Tbf isn't Zack Ryder a walking Corey Hart reference?



For clarification.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't like how they are revealing these moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ perkins sucks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> For clarification.



I got you, but Zack Ryder's theme music is a straight rip of Sunglasses at Night

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> If Seth is traded for Styles... huge mark out moment for me




so the best wrestler can job to roman once again?

stfu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

This show is lowkey boring though


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so the best wrestler can job to roman once again?
> 
> stfu



He's done that twice. He already paid his dues to the Big Dog. Now he can be a major player and challenge at the top of the card on the bigger show. This is Styles' destiny. He's a top guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> TJ perkins sucks.



That's not fair. I mean look I think he's boring but plenty of people love his versatility. His matches aren't particularly enthralling to me but his booking has been shit. Dude is like 4 years younger than Kendrick and they put him that weird ass creeper angle with Kendrick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ needs a manager his high school voice kinda hurts him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not fair. I mean look I think he's boring but plenty of people love his versatility. His matches aren't particularly enthralling to me but his booking has been shit. Dude is like 4 years younger than Kendrick and they put him that weird ass creeper angle with Kendrick.


Sorry I should have been more detailed. I mean his talking ability.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ Perkins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> He's done that twice. He already paid his dues to the Big Dog. Now he can be a major player and challenge at the top of the card on the bigger show. This is Styles' destiny. He's a top guy.


he's the face of Smackdown. going to Raw to be one of the top guys is a step down.
And you know AJ will lose to Roman again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sorry I should have been more detailed. I mean his talking ability.



Point still stands that he is booked like shit. He's a 32 years old man and booked to be Vince's idea of an 18 year old kid because he's short and likes videogames.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ definitely got shoved in a locker at least once


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Point still stands that he is booked like shit. He's a 32 years old man and booked to be Vince's idea of an 18 year old kid because he's short and likes videogames.


True but he does sound 18 so cant blame Vinny too much. Still feel hes better as a quite cruiserweight


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

A TJ heel turn is gonna be fuckin' weird.

I mean it's a good idea since he's having trouble as a face, but it's just gonna be one of those weird things like AJ. Maybe he can pull it off though. Maybe get an entrance change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> A TJ heel turn is gonna be fuckin' weird.
> 
> I mean it's a good idea since he's having trouble as a face, but it's just gonna be one of those weird things like AJ. Maybe he can pull it off though. Maybe get an entrance change.


Just tell the fans to shut up during promos and be a guy we look forward to seeing get his ass kicked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Shit my cousin's annoying me with her joy of Dean to Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

welp


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Called another one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

I love how Raw made a TJ Perkins/Austin Aries match into garbage


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

The shake up is hijacking the show at least for me.  I want to know the rosters.  I don't care about these throwaway matches.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Perkins is the GOAT


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> he's the face of Smackdown. going to Raw to be one of the top guys is a step down.
> And you know AJ will lose to Roman again.



Being a top 3 guy on Raw > Being a top 2 guy on Smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Tell u staying seth so sd can keep aj


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Being a top 3 guy on Raw > Being a top 2 guy on Smackdown


He's the number 1 guy on SD.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Raw:

Curt Hawkins
Apollo Crews
Miz w/Maryse
Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

TJ Perkins is my new Delshitto.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

They should put TJ in a full body costume. Nobody can take him seriously heel or face.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He's the number 1 guy on SD.



the champ the runs the camp


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Being a top 3 guy on Raw > Being a top 2 guy on Smackdown


Stop shitposting.


----------



## Ae (Apr 10, 2017)

Why did they even bring back Curt Hawkins? Do they need a heel jobber that bad?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

fuck aj gonna come out isnt he


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

>Commentators implying Rollings going to SD is a punishment
That's retarded in keyfabe


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Seth is a boring babyface.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Rollins is pretty over for someone who had a botched face turn. Not bad. Promo is shite though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >Commentators implying Rollings going to SD is a punishment
> That's retarded in keyfabe


Moving from Raw to SD is considered a demotion for some of these guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seth is a boring babyface.


not in the slightest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

wait they keeping all shield guys on raw?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

The Shield either reforms or Ambrose turns heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

kurt as gm so fire


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

SD has to get something for Ambrose and Miz.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Jesus.

Smackdown is getting Balor


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Moving from Raw to SD is considered a demotion for some of these guys.



What a way to ruin the competitive nature that the split was supposed to create.
Shouldn't the powers that be be fighting tooth and nail to keep their most popular guys on their show to keep the other one from getting better ratings?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so the best wrestler can job to roman once again?
> 
> stfu


How can Roman job to himself?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wait they keeping all shield guys on raw?


Looks Iike it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

SD is where you go to work on your character.  (From Vince's perspective.)


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

I really didn't want the entire Shield on Raw. What an awful idea. Vince you fool. Raw needed THE FACE THAT RUNS THE PLACE. But instead, we keep Rollins.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone have a workable link? Having a ton of trouble with mine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Building up for HHH KO and Samoa vs Shield Boys


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

IS MY GOAT GOING TO SD?

CHARLOTTE THE GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 10, 2017)

Wait RAW is keeping all the guys?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Charlotte is probably going to job one last time on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

My feels for Charlotte are mixed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Charlotte certainly looks like a goat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> AJ Styles to Raw please


The #1 reason to keep AJ on SD is that he is irreplaceable.  And WWE is terrified of the show moving forward without him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Not sure if Crews on RAW is a good idea.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

First hour of raw was garbo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Boring show so far tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

AJ, Sasha, and Alexa on the same show please.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My feels for Charlotte are mixed.



Same. I dunno what it is. Her promo work is good (in fact, on Raw, she's the best), her wrestling is solid, but for some reason i can't care what happens to or around her.

Maybe it's the motif.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I want to see Charlotte bodyslam Nia.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 10, 2017)

How can SD be saved now?AJ and Nakamura can't save it by themselves.They need a good heel also because Wyatt is possibly the worst guy placed in the main event picture outside of Great Khali.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

wtf was that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Smackdown could use some better tag teams tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

No one can put on an exciting match with Nia.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like Smackdown is in for a complete storyline reset. That might not be all that bad of a thing. It depends on who goes from RAW to Smackdown though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Charlotte bodyslam Nia.


This generation's Andre vs Hogan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

wtf is going on in this match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Looks like Smackdown is in for a complete storyline reset. That might not be all that bad of a thing. It depends on who goes from RAW to Smackdown though.


Makes the Corbin win vs Ambrose pointless


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

JESUS, CHARLOTTE'S DEAD!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf is going on in this match


Nia dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Form the Bullet Club on Smackdown, fam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Link just went down . Anyone have one?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Jesus.  Charlotte and Alexa must have some in the heat in the back.  They have been jobbing like crazy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Nia is so bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Nia has a concussion from that moonsault.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Charlotte is more dangerous to work with than Enzo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Dat not pg blood


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte is more dangerous to work with than Enzo.


Well she usually hurts herself.  She's always busted open.  This time it was the elbow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

dog this raw soo doo doo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Jinder is the worst.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Balor is shit.

But his entrance is pure money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

There's gotta be at least 25 abs combined in this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well she usually hurts herself.  She's always busted open.  This time it was the elbow.


Tell that to Sasha, who she drops on her head at least twice a match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Balor should go to SD.  He's not Vince's type of guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

balor over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

God the cancerous posts of God and Rukia have gotten worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

I get the impression that Jinder works these matches in a way that makes him look much, much better than he's supposed to.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God the cancerous posts of God and Rukia have gotten worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

its like u guys posts just to get your count up.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Thought Nia's music is kind of weird. 

Another shameless request for a link ???


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Honestly this should be booked as a squash.  Finn just came back.  Jinder is a jobber that never wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Balor is the very definition of a vanilla midget.

Also, Jinder better pray he isn't asked to take a wellness test soon.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Jinder needs to be fired. He's stiffing people on purpose.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Why does Jinder stiff people so much?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

SD loses Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn Jinder nailed him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Thought Nia's music is kind of weird.
> 
> Another shameless request for a link ???


Sorry dude. Watching on cable and my computer is down. Try Bosscast website.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Roman Reigns is 100% going to Smackdown. It's literally the only thing that can offset these moves.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

WTF Bray also moving over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> SD loses Bray.


But the match with Orton is still on?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Roman gonna be signed to both brands because he's too big of a star.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> OH SHIT


Mahal almost killed Balor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Well SD lost another heel.  Hmm, Wyatt targeting Balor already.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> But the match with Orton is still on?


Brock traded for Orton?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn Finn vs Bray would be sweet


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I get the impression that Jinder works these matches in a way that makes him look much, much better than he's supposed to.



Right? This isn't like the Mojo thing where he's at least winning. Jinder keeps losing, but legit beats the fuck out of his competition in the process. Going into business for himself mayhaps? Maybe he thirstin' for that brass ring? 



Rukia said:


> But the match with Orton is still on?



Apparently.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

That interaction don't mean shit. Balor could be traded tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been watching Jinder for a while. He stiffed Reigns with a drop kick. In his match last week (or it may have been the week before last) he kicked out after the 3 count. Which I'm sure he was not supposed to do. And this week he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he should have and stiffed him with elbows.

Fire this guy. He's going off script to make himself look better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Man Im sorry guys I legit thought Smackdown would be ok.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

this bad news for rowan tho


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2017)

What moves have happened already? Been observing Passover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man Im sorry guys I legit thought Smackdown would be ok.


stfu we don't even know who SD got


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Right? This isn't like the Mojo thing where he's at least winning. Jinder keeps losing, but legit beats the fuck out of his competition in the process. Going into business for himself mayhaps? Maybe he thirstin' for that brass ring?



Certainly. If you watched closely he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he was supposed to. You could tell he tried to get out, but Jinder wouldn't let him. Then he hit him with a mean elbow. The guy is going off script and hurting guys to make the most of his 5 minutes. What an asshole. Fire his ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What moves have happened already? Been observing Passover.


Miz , maryse , Dean , bray all going to Raw


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Jinder is a modern day Paul Roma.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz , maryse , Dean , bray all going to Raw


Apollo Crews and Curt Hawkins too because SmackDown seemingly can't keep anyone at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> stfu we don't even know who SD got


True.  Still looks bad though.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

And now Kalisto too wtf

And Heath Slater and Rhyno??


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Raw looks like it's becoming the new Geekdown.

If they lose Reigns it'll become very clear Smackdown is the A Show. I find it funny.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Certainly. If you watched closely he kept Balor in a headlock longer than he was supposed to. You could tell he tried to get out, but Jinder wouldn't let him. Then he hit him with a mean elbow. The guy is going off script and hurting guys to make the most of his 5 minutes. What an asshole. Fire his ass.



Judging by the fact that they keep putting him in matches with Main Eventers... I wonder if Vince likes it.

If he starts winning midcard matches in the near future, i'm gonna laugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

i need everyone to shut the fuck up until smackdown ends tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What moves have happened already? Been observing Passover.


Raw receives:

Miz/Maryse
Dean Ambrose
Bray Wyatt
Curt Hawkins
Apollo Crews
Heath Slater and Rhyno


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Apollo Crews and Curt Hawkins too because SmackDown seemingly can't keep anyone at this point.


Well Curt is eh . Smackdown is basically.... Yea you are right.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Judging by the fact that the keep putting him in matches with Main Eventers... I wonder if Vince likes it.
> 
> If he starts winning midcard matches in the near future, i'm gonna laugh.



Maybe he hasn't noticed. Who knows. Jinder is getting away with a lot.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Side note: I don't think we're getting a draft.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Maryse is looking hot guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Honestly.  I don't think Raw has really gotten anything good other than Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

only reason why we should be complaining is if Raw gets AJ


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly.  I don't think Raw has really gotten anything good other than Miz.



If Smackdown has

- Roman
- Cena
- AJ
- Orton

They have FOUR of the top merch sellers. Smackdown would actually be the A show in that case.

Rollins and Balor are not top, top stars.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2017)

I bet tomorrow night SmackDown gets Seth, Balor, and Samoa Joe. & Nakamura, Tye Dellinger, Cesaro, Sheamus & Sami.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> If Smackdown has
> 
> - Roman
> - Cena
> ...



get this wrestlingfourm logic outta here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Side note: I don't think we're getting a draft.


Probably not this year .Maybe Draft is done every 2 years?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I bet tomorrow night SmackDown gets Seth, Balor, and Samoa Joe. & Nakamura, Tye Dellinger, Cesaro, Sheamus & Sami.


naka and tye are already on sd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I bet tomorrow night SmackDown gets Seth, Balor, and Samoa Joe. & Nakamura, Tye Dellinger, Cesaro, Sheamus & Sami.


Seth is staying .


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

Excluding Maryse, who seems to just sticking to the managerial role again post Mania, no females have swapped yet. Still time for a Bayley/Sasha match so I wonder if they'll make at least one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor should go to SD.  He's not Vince's type of guy.



His injury will probably cost him the top spot too if Shield guys are back on RAW.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably not this year .Maybe Draft is done every 2 years?



Yeah, I think so.



WhatADrag said:


> get this wrestlingfourm logic outta here



You know I'm right WAD.

SMACKDOWWNNNNNN LIVE THE LAND OF OPPORTUNITY

A SHOW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I bet tomorrow night SmackDown gets Seth, Balor, and Samoa Joe. & Nakamura, Tye Dellinger, Cesaro, Sheamus & Sami.


Kurt came out and said Seth has a place on Raw. Joe came out and tried to ambush Seth, so I doubt they move.
They just had a promo for Balor's return to Raw before his match with Jinder, feels off to me to hype his Raw return just to move him to SmackDown.
Nakamura and Dillinger are already there.
I could see Sheamus/Cesaro going though since Raw just got Slater/Rhyno.
Sami maybe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Excluding Maryse, who seems to just sticking to the managerial role again post Mania, no females have swapped yet. Still time for a Bayley/Sasha match so I wonder if they'll make at least one.


Sasha definitely will go to Smackdown ese


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go back to WF.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> go back to WF.



I'm actually posting there as we speak.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Kurt came out and said Seth has a place on Raw. Joe came out and tried to ambush Seth, so I doubt they move.
> They just had a promo for Balor's return to Raw before his match with Jinder, feels off to me to hype his Raw return just to move him to SmackDown.
> Nakamura and Dillinger are already there.
> I could see Sheamus/Cesaro going though since Raw just got Slater/Rhyno.
> Sami maybe.



bray is fighting for the wwe championship on sd and just got drafted to raw so most of this logic doesn't matter.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm kinda curious what might happen with Owens. He's got the Triple H/Joe thing but if that's not enough then he could end up on SmackDown because Raw got the Intercontinental Championship.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

This superstar shakeup is basically a reset button.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I'm kinda curious what might happen with Owens. He's got the Triple H/Joe thing but if that's not enough then he could end up on SmackDown because Raw got the Intercontinental Championship.


They set up KO vs Ambrose.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Reigns segment time.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> bray is fighting for the wwe championship on sd and just got drafted to raw so most of this logic doesn't matter.


IIRC this isn't really a draft, but trades?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> IIRC this isn't really a draft, but trades?


yeah that's what I meant.
but still none of that logic applies.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

>Their biggest heel still fighting heels.

Ayy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

So Reigns is staying on Raw


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

NO STOP BRAUN YOURE GOING TO KILL HIM!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

I mean if the argument is that the trades aren't finalized until SD tomorrow that's fine but what looks like is actually happening is that they gutted SD to give Raw more padding until they can wait for another cycle and do it again. I mean if we're considering the fact they're programming feuds and this is the soft reset.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Goddammit crowd


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you Strowman


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

And these attempts to get Roman babyface sympathy with a stretcher job are a really clear sign that Vince has no clue who the fuck he's programming for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

the you deserve it chants lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm done with this show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

BRAUN A FUCKING GOAT


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

So Braun got his heat back pretty quick


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

they still trying to make roman a face .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Fucking hell


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Roman practicing rest spots for next year's Rumble

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Going from the crowd reaction I didn't know they were trying to make Braun a face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

I stepped away and Reigns is still in the middle of being murdered.

Jeez.
-------
OH, MY GOD. BRAUN WALKED INTO THE FUCKING AMBULANCE, WHAT THE HELL?!? 

EDIT*
HE TIPPED THE AMBULANCE, WHY?!?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Roman is just going to beat him clean at the next PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

How the fuck is this supposed to not get Braun over?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

They just buried Roman Reigns.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck is this supposed to not get Braun over?


Its too damn funny  

They think they can save Roman babyface.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

I thought Braun was going to have a Mark Henry moment .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

fuck that was classic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

My god  I knew they wouldn't turn him heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

"Out of a horror movie"  Fucking crowd was cheering as it was a superhero film.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

After all this time I guess I have to wonder if Roman's dad did something to piss Vince off to have him want Roman to be murdered by the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Check on @God Movement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Poor Romans daughter. Having to hear people cheer for her dad to get rekted


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Braun just attempted to murder a man in cold blood for no reason.

"THANK YOU ROMAN!"

Woo, boy....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Push the shining stars.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Bray against Balor is terrible news for Bray btw.  Just another feud he will lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray against Balor is terrible news for Bray btw.  Just another feud he will lose.


pretty sure Balor getting drafted tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

the drifter>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Braun just attempted to murder a man in cold blood for no reason.
> 
> "THANK YOU ROMAN!"
> 
> Woo, boy....


Is that Die Rocky Die levels?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

The Drifter appears with a guitar.
"Oh no, @RealJeffJarrett found us" - @MATTHARDYBRAND & @JEFFHARDYBRAND 
#RAW

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Check on @God Movement



They buried Roman. For no reason.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> After all this time I guess I have to wonder if Roman's dad did something to piss Vince off to have him want Roman to be murdered by the fans.



And apparently, by other wrestlers.

I guess if they wanna stick to this ass-backward mentality of him already being a heel, they figure they can get some easy pop by having everyone in the company shit on him while still pushing merch as a face and having him get the final win anyway?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2017)

Braun my favorite right now.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 10, 2017)

Maybe Roman is out for another wellness policy suspension or some kind of surgery? Maybe Vince legitimately thinks he can get the heat off Roman by sidelining him.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

I just hope it's not a Wellness policy, especially not after people were outright saying that stores should try to supply roman with over the counter stuff that will get him suspended.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Amazing how all of the noobs on 205 are doing the craziest top rope shit they can think of and Jeff still has the best finisher with a basic flip.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

if roman fails another test but jinder walking around that'd be crazy.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is that Die Rocky Die levels?



Dude, we surpassed that shit, tbh.
Crowd chants are like money: you gotta account for inflation. Wrestling crowds (even the rowdy ones) are more bitchmade civilized when compared to days of old. Stuff like screaming "shut the fuck up" and booing every time he so much as breathes is the modern day equivalent of throwing garbage in the ring.

If this were the 90s, I'd legit be afraid for Roman's life at this point.



WhatADrag said:


> if roman fails another test but jinder walking around that'd be crazy.



You can' hinder the Jinder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Fun multi tag team match.   

So an Emma/Dana segment.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Amazing how all of the noobs on 205 are doing the craziest top rope shit they can think of and Jeff still has the best finisher with a basic flip.


Charlotte has a better moonsault than anyone on 205.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

need emma in blacked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

"The women's division has gotten better. And that includes me!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "The women's division has gotten better. And that includes me!"



Yeah, I had to spit out my drink when I heard her say that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "The women's division has gotten better. And that includes me!"


i also chuckled when I heard that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Dude, we surpassed that shit, tbh.
> Crowd chants are like money: you gotta account for inflation. Wrestling crowds (even the rowdy ones) are more bitchmade civilized when compared to days of old. Stuff like screaming "shut the fuck up" and booing every time he so much as breathes is the modern day equivalent of throwing garbage in the ring.
> 
> If this were the 90s, I'd legit be afraid for Roman's life at this point.
> ...


Damn. I just cant imagine having to be told you are a babyface when you know it isnt true. I feel like Roman is caged.He cant do the fun heel stuff , yet he cant get the crowd to cheer. Vince is abusing him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Tag me up once its confirmed that Roman is out due to injury. Minimum time off should be 9months

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

ten years from now when we watch a random episode we gonna be reminded that wwe likes doing random crowd shots every 3 mins


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

Sasha heel turn incoming


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Sasha is a ring announcer now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

No matter how much they boo Roman, his heat isn't even close to prime Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

Soon Bailey will be the only face on the raw women's division.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

two worst promos in the biz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Sasha should turn on Bayley right now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Kick her ass Sasha.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

This is an overload of ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

SD just lost Bliss.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Bliss is on Raw.
FUUUCK. There go my Mondays now.

FUCK!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2017)

Saaya and Bayley should just form Team Thirst and try to bang all the indy legends and part timers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Damn.  Big loss for SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

alexa so fire on the mic


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn. I just cant imagine having to be told you are a babyface when you know it isnt true. I feel like Roman is caged.He cant do the fun heel stuff , yet he cant get the crowd to cheer. Vince is abusing him.



Eh, he probably keeps himself in high spirits with Twitter, since people blow him there, kinda like Jontron.
And when he's allowed to be a smug dickhead, he seems to enjoy it.

But putting your body on the line to get your shit kicked in while the crowd salivates must be a little weird at the very least if not mortifying. Like, I suppose he doesn't care, but it's such a vitriolic reaction. Usually when the heel gets beat up, it's the fact that he's a jerk and the face is super likeable is why the crowd cheer, not because... the crowd literally doesn't wanna see your face.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 10, 2017)

even Mickie James


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Holy shit, SD is being pillaged to the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

SD is getting smacked


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

Aren't Alexa and Nia good friends IRL?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

im scared aj coming out


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

>Raw gets two of the most over female members of SD
>They get bitchmade by Nia fucking Jax

"lol, fuck Smackdown" -WWE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eh, he probably keeps himself in high spirits with Twitter, since people blow him there, kinda like Jontron.
> And when he's allowed to be a smug dickhead, he seems to enjoy it.
> 
> But putting your body on the line to get your shit kicked in while the crowd salivates must be a little weird at the very least if not mortifying. Like, I suppose he doesn't care, but it's such a vitriolic reaction. Usually when the heel gets beat up, it's the fact that he's a jerk and the face is super likeable is why the crowd cheer, not because... the crowd literally doesn't wanna see your face.


I suppose. I feel for him .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> Aren't Alexa and Nia good friends IRL?


I thought maybe they were going to team up to be honest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

SHUT THE FUCK UP

GOD U ARE ALL FUCKING RETARTED

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Wait US and Intercontinental getting Main event?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> GOD U ARE ALL FUCKING RETARTED


The confusing thing is that Raw seems to be building feuds that will be canceled out tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2017)

Kek Drag


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Some jackoff on Twitch said:
			
		

> _"SDL is going to start tomorrow with just David Otunga sitting in a chair and there is literally no roster for him to commentate on, so he pulls up the Paige sextapes and streams it for the audience while making extremely gay commentary on it. Sami Zayn then shows up an hour late slamming through the side of the building in his Uber car."_




This is like black comedy. I feel so awful about it, but fuck it's so funny.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The confusing thing is that Raw seems to be building feuds that will be canceled out tomorrow.


yeah guess that's the part of keeping us guessing who will get traded to SD.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Drag so mad 

Alexa and Sasha's ass will save Raw. 

Fat Nia should go to SD. Becky needs to work


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

>Cracked ribs (no fractured. cracked), internal injuries, separated shoulder
_Roman has actually been crippled in story_.

He is gonna get his win back so fuckin' hard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

fuck im scared AJ coming out


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> GOD U ARE ALL FUCKING RETARTED


Miz and Alexa are big losses though.  And they were a big part of the SD live show since the draft.  They were also the two best on Talking Smack.  I'm going to miss them on that show.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

This image just makes me sad right now.

I'm just imagining SD getting people like Golden Truth and Titus O'Neil right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

@God Movement 

Are you still alive bro?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

lets pray no aj


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> GOD U ARE ALL FUCKING RETARTED


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Book Sasha/Alexa for Payback and I will be there for sure.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Lesnar will go to SD! 

Cracked ribs is already borderline fractured wtf are they talking about? 

Roman should also go to SD. Him and Cena can bury and cancel each other out for all i care lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz and Alexa are big losses though.  And they were a big part of the SD live show since the draft.  They were also the two best on Talking Smack.  I'm going to miss them on that show.


alexa already faced the entire female division on sd and already won the title twice. What else did you expect her to do the rest of the year?

Miz is ehh. Only thing is SD is lacking legit heels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

I just realized they put the Shield together in that picture up at the front.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

AJ Styles is traded for Brock Lesnar. You heard it here first!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

No, I agree.  I wish they could have stayed and people would be brought to them.  I guess the logistics just don't work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

First time ever I don't want AJ on my tv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

RAW is going to be terrible from now on because of Fat Wyatt and his mumbo jumbo bullshit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> This image just makes me sad right now.
> 
> I'm just imagining SD getting people like Golden Truth and Titus O'Neil right now.



Think about this

Bray is on Raw
Randy Orton is on Smackdown
Bray and Randy still have a match slated for the next PPV
Bray needs this win, but if he wins, the WWE title is on Raw
SD at the very least needs a top title, but that means Randy has to win

Raw does not have a top title because Jimmy is gone... _and Bray is due for a win_.

My face when

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> lets pray no aj


I'm having a hard time imagining AJ running out to save Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Hot fire ride along tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

wait orton vs bray at payback?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Think about this
> 
> Bray is on Raw
> Randy Orton is on Smackdown
> ...



That's why Lesnar is going to SD and brings that shitty red belt with him


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

so

roman vs braun 
ko vs jericho
orton vs bray
payback
finn going to sd


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

pretty sure enzo n cass going to sd too


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

How long is Rusev expected to be out? Wondering if they'd be willing to trade for Rusev as a future investment type thing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> That's why Lesnar is going to SD and brings that shitty red with him



If this is the plan, then I suppose it doesn't really matter, because what's likely gonna happen is that they'll redesign the UniTitle Blue, while the make the actual title Red. But then that's a whole other problem entirely: continuing the trend of nothing on this show mattering at all.

But, that's a hypothetical. Wasted energy getting annoyed about that, since Randy is most likely winning. Which in and of itself is depressing as is.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Dean Bro still loved by management. Reassuring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AJ STAYING ON SD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> @God Movement
> 
> Are you still alive bro?



Visiting the Big Dog in the hospital.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

SD lit

AJ VS NAKA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Wondering now what SD can get tomorrow?    Some of their best talkers are on Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> How long is Rusev expected to be out? Wondering if they'd be willing to trade for Rusev as a future investment type thing.



3-4 months I heard.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AJ STAYING ON SD


What if Shane breaks it to him at the end of the show tomorrow that he has been traded?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wondering now what SD can get tomorrow?    Some of their best talkers are on Raw.




Guessing

Owens
Balore
Club
Braun
Sasha
Charlotte
Whatever gimic Primo/Epico are doing
Big E

Also maybe as a surprise.  The Cruiserweight division plus maybe another NXT callup


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If this is the plan, then I suppose it doesn't really matter, because what's likely gonna happen is that they'll redesign the UniTitle Blue, while the make the actual title Red. But then that's a whole other problem entirely: continuing the trend of nothing on this show mattering at all.
> 
> But, that's a hypothetical. Wasted energy getting annoyed about that, since Randy is most likely winning. Which in and of itself is depressing as is.



that stupid looking universal belt should be burned and buried


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, as funny as tonight was, Raw got, what, 8 people?

I'm sure they'll be able to patch the wounds a bit on SD tomorrow with 8 or so more. Plus some NXT callups. And Sheldon still needs to show up. So, while far from optimal, it's not murder.

Still... Deano, Bliss, Miz, Bray. Those were 4 of my favorites. I'd really hate to not watch them anymore. Oh well. I hope whoever makes the jump to Smackdown they can do well for themselves with SD's style. Maybe even get some face time on Talking Smack.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

No way is Shane gonna say no to a Brock Lesnar - AJ Styles trade 

AJ, Balor, Anderson and Gallows can now form the Balor Club at long last. tooooo sweet!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

funny shit will be Fat Owens being traded for Job Ziggler


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that stupid looking universal belt should be burned and buried


Not enough slime it in like green liquid via D.X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

I was wondering if the Cruiserweight division could move as a giant trade but it made me wonder why Kalisto would go to Raw. He should fit in as a Cruiserweight far better IMO than the singles push they tried (and I had hoped would go well).

I have this feeling that people who were involved in far less important things (Enzo and Cass didn't really do much right?) will be more likely to move. Charlotte lost to Nia, but it was Nia who came out during the big women's trade reveals while Charlotte was MIA. I could see Charlotte moving pretty easily. The Emma/Dana thing was largely irrelevant so one of them could fill in as a second trade too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Seth Rollins now has a decent list of asses he can get his hands to


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Owens is definitely leaving.  Charlotte too.  They put people over the last two shows.  And they didn't have to.  They could have been protected.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Enzo and Cass for Jimmy no Chin

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I was wondering if the Cruiserweight division could move as a giant trade but it made me wonder why Kalisto would go to Raw. He should fit in as a Cruiserweight far better IMO than the singles push they tried (and I had hoped would go well).
> 
> I have this feeling that people who were involved in far less important things (Enzo and Cass didn't really do much right?) will be more likely to move. Charlotte lost to Nia, but it was Nia who came out during the big women's trade reveals while Charlotte was MIA. I could see Charlotte moving pretty easily. The Emma/Dana thing was largely irrelevant so one of them could fill in as a second trade too.



I'd be down for Emma making the jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

I feel bad for Mickie.  Brought in with that stupid La Luchadora gimmick.  And once again, she didn't get a chance to shine.  Destroyed immediately by Nia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

why is thor listing people who are clearly staying on SD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'd be down for Emma making the jump.


Emma and Charlotte would mean that SD won the women's trade.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz and Alexa are big losses though.  And they were a big part of the SD live show since the draft.  They were also the two best on Talking Smack.  I'm going to miss them on that show.


Yeah they will get less time to speak considering how crowded Raw usually is...


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why is thor listing people who are clearly staying on SD



because those guys at WWE HQ can't book for shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

imagine crying over miz when sd getting ko whos a superior talker and wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

And also.  Balor better have gotten into a fist fight with Mahal in the back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Emma and Charlotte would mean that SD won the women's trade.



I'd disagree, but I suppose Charlotte alone could make it so that it's at least not lopsided. Despite her taking pins recently, there's still the whole matter of her being a 6 time champ, so.... 



Rukia said:


> And also.  Balor better have gotten into a fist fight with Mahal in the back.



Balor will die.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm not going to be able to watch it live tomorrow and I try to avoid spoilers going into the morning so hopefully SmackDown will get a decent trade in return.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine crying over miz when sd getting ko whos a superior talker and wrestler.



But not a superior heel.  At least not at the moment.
I'd say Miz edges him out on being an unlikeable jerk by a margin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Balor will die.



all jinder has to do is wrap finn's head in his armpits


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

The Miz is the best heel right now since JBL

poor Bradshaw tho lol


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

WWE actual attendance numbers are closer to 63K people lol.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2017)

Asuka is going to show up tomorrow night.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> all jinder has to do is wrap finn's head in his armpits



Jacked-er MaHoss will punish Finn for not selling better by shoving his entire elbow through his torso.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I'd disagree, but I suppose Charlotte alone could make it so that it's at least not lopsided. Despite her taking pins recently, there's still the whole matter of her being a 6 time champ, so....
> 
> 
> 
> Balor will die.


You have to be like a Chris Jericho and stand up to Brock Lesner.  You have to stand up to JBL.

Someone else mentioned this.  This isn't the first time Mahal has pulled this bullshit.  The guy is booked to lose and he is intentionally trying to make himself look strong.  He could have knocked Balor out tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

how many times in a month does jinder trim those tree limbs and leaves sprouting all over his body?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

according to Dave, JBL was bullying talent by order of Vince McMahon to weed out the weak ones


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

That ambulance angle might have been Roman's send off to Smackdown. Or it could be them heating up a match between Roman and Braun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> But not a superior heel.  At least not at the moment.
> I'd say Miz edges him out on being an unlikeable jerk by a margin.



The saddest thing about the move is that it hurts Miz himself more than anything else.

SD main event looking like 4 star plus clinics.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

They want that Brock/Roman match at Mania.  Sending Roman to SD is a good way to separate them for a little while.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

imagine yourself being headlocked by Jinder. 

how long would you last? lol

i think Jinder should use this move as his new finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The saddest thing about the move is that it hurts Miz himself more than anything else.
> 
> SD main event looking like 4 star plus clinics.


Miz lost his debut match on Raw.  Along with Mickie.  WWE did them no favors tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz lost his debut match on Raw.  Along with Mickie.  WWE did them no favors tonight.



that was Nose power tripping lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz lost his debut match on Raw.  Along with Mickie.  WWE did them no favors tonight.


Yeah Miz going back to being the bitch boy.
But Mickie wasn't winning on SD anyways. Pretty sure WWE signed her to put over younger talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2017)

HHH still doesn't think Miz belongs here.  Even after all these years.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2017)

Somehow I feel like Miz going to RAW is a revolving door to nowhere. But then I am old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Bayley and Sasha need to get better on the mic.  They would have drowned out there if Alexa didn't interrupt.  And that happens almost every time I see these two on the mic.  They are relying on their rival to save the segment.

Banks might be better as a heel.  And Bayley is saddled with this WWE fan character.  But still.  I worry when I see them out there that the crowd is going to turn on them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Somehow I feel like Miz going to RAW is a revolving door to nowhere. But then I am old.


And a lot of people wanted Miz as champ. The only possible way that was going to happen is if he had won money in the bank, which is sd ppv by the way.


Rukia said:


> Bayley and Sasha need to get better on the mic.  They would have drowned out there if Alexa didn't interrupt.  And that happens almost every time I see these two on the mic.  They are relying on their rival to save the segment.
> 
> Banks might be better as a heel.  And Bayley is saddled with this WWE fan character.  But still.  I worry when I see them out there that the crowd is going to turn on them.


god they are so awful on the mic. Charlotte my goat but I actually think Alexa is the best mic worker female wise. So that's a plus for that division.


I feel like Emma is going over with Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Well WWE just posted the Rape of Roman vid.  Man the crowd was just vicious through out the segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

If they send both Finn and the club over. Finn, AJ, Gallows and Anderson can be the heels that run SD whom Naka and Sami have to conquer.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

@WhatADrag you better pray you don't see Strowman on Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you better pray you don't see Strowman on Smackdown tomorrow.


Why not? He's champion material.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why is thor listing people who are clearly staying on SD



When was the last time Thor made a rational post in this section?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> When was the last time Thor made a rational post in this section?


fair point.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Gotta say after the first set of trades I'm kind of skeptical of what the point of draft/trades are. It seems that they are just going to switch the show characters (RAW->Smackdown, Smackdown->RAW) with Smackdown getting the shorter side of the stick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Gotta say after the first set of trades I'm kind of skeptical of what the point of draft/trades are. It seems that they are just going to switch the show characters (RAW->Smackdown, Smackdown->RAW) with Smackdown getting the shorter side of the stick.


SD fine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2017)

So they drafted:

Apollo Crews
Miz
Maryse
Dean Ambrose
Curt Hawkins
Bray Wyatt
Kalisto
Slate & Rhyno
Alexa Bliss
Mickie James

to Raw?

Not bad other than Miz not getting his very much deserved title run. Also, I'm worried about Bliss. Now smackdown needs a top face and heel. And a rising midcarder. Seth, Sami, and Owens? 

Maybe even give them Rusev since they did lose two heels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they drafted:
> 
> Apollo Crews
> Miz
> ...



I don't see all 3 coming over since SD kept AJ. Most likely sami and owens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah Miz going back to being the bitch boy.


 


Rukia said:


> HHH still doesn't think Miz belongs here.  Even after all these years.



God bless the Nose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Miz gonna take Sami's spot on RAW .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Payback card is a big fucking mystery.  It looks a little like a joint PPV right now.

Hardy Boys vs Cesaro/Sheamus
Jericho vs Owens
Wyatt vs Orton (since Brock isn't competing)
Neville vs Aries


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2017)

I like this jump.
Always liked Saxton. He plays a fun goof, heel or face. Ugh... he's gonna run opposite JBL though.... 

Guys real talk. JBL steppin' down as commentator isn't even part of the bully thing. I legit just dislike hearing him every week and am hoping this controversy is the catalyst of that. God he sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Otunga for three hours instead of two seems pretty terrible to me.  Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Otunga for three hours instead of two seems pretty terrible to me.  Lol.



I knid of think its a positive. He rarely talks. So this just gives more speaking time for Corey.
Saxton is also a step up for SD.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

THey using Hardy Boys to get Cesaro over .

Story about major star below and WWE. Read at your own risk....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Roman high key been in segments two weeks in a row been 10/10


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Strowman raping Roman was a top 10 anime fight.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Wyatt to RAW might have been a good idea after the Orton loss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> When was the last time Thor made a rational post in this section?



this guy feeling righteous af


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Otunga for three hours instead of two seems pretty terrible to me.  Lol.



Yeah I'm not looking forward to this at all either man. Ughhh...need new commentators lol. Trying to think who might be taken out of RAW. I'm guessing Balor and probably Roman. No point in having him and Ambrose on the same show again. We don't need to see that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I'm not looking forward to this at all either man. Ughhh...need new commentators lol. Trying to think who might be taken out of RAW. I'm guessing Balor and probably Roman. No point in having him and Ambrose on the same show again. We don't need to see that.



THE SHIELD vs. BALOR CLUB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Aww shit here we go .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

Roman will screw Seth and Dean towards the end and turn heel by joining the Balor Club.

but da big dawg looks so out of place, he quits and heads to SD Live


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Kevin Owens for Ambrose isn't a fair trade for Smackdown.  They would be giving up the #1 overall pick for like the 15th overall.

Wyatt for Owens is more fair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens for Ambrose isn't a fair trade for Smackdown.  They would be giving up the #1 overall pick for like the 15th overall.
> 
> Wyatt for Owens is more fair.



that makes sense coz they're both FAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> THE SHIELD vs. BALOR CLUB


Actually could happen.



Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens for Ambrose isn't a fair trade for Smackdown.  They would be giving up the #1 overall pick for like the 15th overall.
> 
> Wyatt for Owens is more fair.


Ambrose was on the pre show to mania.
So much for.being number 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah, Ambrose has backtracked for sure.  But that draft wasn't that long ago.  Sometimes people are hot and sometimes they aren't.  Ambrose is ice cold right now.

He didn't even get much of a reaction when he came out last night either,


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I think you can go this direction as far as big trades are concerned:

Bray for Owens
The Miz for Gallows/Anderson
Alexa for Charlotte
Dean Ambrose for Finn Balor

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Presumably Angle and Bryan are still talking and Raw could come up with another superstar that they don't have yet.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Hearing wwe wants lio rush.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 11, 2017)

Interesting choice of people to put in the image. 100% Zayn and Charlotte should come to SD. Unsure on the other 3. Then again SD lacks credible Female Heels so Emma could work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Honestly all five of them make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I think Nia should go to NXT.  But WWE won't do that.  So Smackdown is a better fit.  Natalya, Becky, and probably Charlotte are there.  Better matchups for her than the smaller girls on Raw.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Nia should go to NXT.  But WWE won't do that.  So Smackdown is a better fit.  Natalya, Becky, and probably Charlotte are there.  Better matchups for her than the smaller girls on Raw.


Nia should go to TNA


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Dean needs to go heel.  All he got was a smattering of applause last night.  Character needs to be reworked.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean needs to go heel.  All he got was a smattering of applause last night.  Character needs to be reworked.


Dean would be better as a tweener


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Dean is one of their top drawing baby faces. I love how there's this perception that he's lukewarm when he's actually one of the most protected and over acts in the company. Dude was clearly entrenched as the 1-B babyface attraction and was outdrawing Roman on the road.

I love how every take on him omits the fact it's got more to do with his booking than him at this point. 

He's not on life support and while he would fare well as a heel it's not like he needs it so much that his act's salvation is an alignment shift.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

at these latest spoilers and the fight forever shit that these moves signify:

We've noted how Charlotte Flair may be going to SmackDown but PWInsider reports that Sasha Banks will be joining her on the blue brand. Other names going around to join SmackDown tonight include Sami Zayn, The Shining Stars and United States Champion Kevin Owens.

Tbh it kind of makes sense that they would move 12 to Raw and 8 to SD. So one more move, but it's pretty clear those teases last night were to set up this next cycle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

WWE doesn't know what the fuck they are doing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2017)

Dean has been lazy and mailing it in. He obviously is just in it for the paycheck at this point. He needs some refreshing as he's cooled off considerably. From WWE Champion to WM pre-show in less than a year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean has been lazy and mailing it in. He obviously is just in it for the paycheck at this point. He needs some refreshing as he's cooled off considerably. From WWE Champion to WM pre-show in less than a year.



It's not like he was on the pre-show before the outcry for the Women's match created the situation. I mean it's still bad he's in the expendable spot but it's not as though there intention wasn't to feature him and they even gave him a "make good" spot on SD with that no-dq match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2017)

He's probably gonna job hard to Corbin tonight and lose the IC title. Everyone can abandon ship on the Ambrose train.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's probably gonna job hard to Corbin tonight and lose the IC title. Everyone can abandon ship on the Ambrose train.



If the KO switch rumor is true, that's not happening. There's absolutely no way they'd let SD have two midcard belts, and KO ain't losing his at Payback.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean is one of their top drawing baby faces. I love how there's this perception that he's lukewarm when he's actually one of the most protected and over acts in the company. Dude was clearly entrenched as the 1-B babyface attraction and was outdrawing Roman on the road.
> 
> I love how every take on him omits the fact it's got more to do with his booking than him at this point.
> 
> He's not on life support and while he would fare well as a heel it's not like he needs it so much that his act's salvation is an alignment shift.



Dean is so over, he was put in the WM pre-show 

what happened to his demands of updating the IC belt too? seems like no one is taking Dean seriously out there lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2017)

KO will lose the US title tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 11, 2017)

Because the current WWE product is too depressing, I've just focused on Japan and my TEW 2016 save.

On the latter, I've signed up Minoru Suzuki as a developmental trainer for NXT, as well as resigning John Morrison to NXT for the same role. I've snatched up Matt Riddle, Jay Lethal, Cody, Adam Cole, and Jeff Cobb. It's too bad I can offer PPA contracts for NXT because I would have preferred that for The Young Bucks and Roppongi Vice especially, whom I've signed up as well...My product has grown pretty fast, Chad Gable recently became a main eventer. John Cena is the Universal Champion now on RAW, Ziggler (transitional) is the WWE Champion; I'll have him drop it to Nakamura in November.

I admit I'm becoming a bit of a monster snatching up this talent but I am retaining the integrity of many promotions as well! I will not touch NJPW and have actually formed an alliance with them, so their talent can be traded and mine in turn, and they get to share in my fortune. I have also been trying to help out AJPW, mainly by giving Kento Miyahara a higher profile and all. I want the settings for NJPW and AJPW to return to the 90s level of competition. I have given RoH and NJPW in particular some stars that I decided not to resign that are not as big in my global product but could do them a lot of good. I use the main company and NXT to build higher profile for certain ones and then let their contracts expire and have them appear as major talent in other promotions.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

It's pretty sad that tiny Sasha is better at catching Charlotte than Nia.  Charlotte legit landed on her head against Nia last night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Nia has still wrestled less than 100 matches in her entire career. She was simply brought up too soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Could there be a possible reality where wrestling fans just want to complain?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Braun attacking Roman is almost at 4 million views


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun attacking Roman is almost at 4 million views



Braun last night was unimpressive.

Jinder would've flipped the ambulance completely upside down. 



Rukia said:


> It's pretty sad that tiny Sasha is better at catching Charlotte than Nia.  Charlotte legit landed on her head against Nia last night.



Scared the shit out of me. I was half expecting the X to go up. She seemed fine though, so maybe she just thought on the fly and sold it really well.

Still, jesus, Nia....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmm, multiple sources claim that Sasha is moving to SD tonight.  I don't really get it.  I think Alexa/Sasha is an exciting program that people would want to see.  And that would just be a prelude to heel Sasha against Bayley later on in the year.

Moving her over with Charlotte seems like a mistake.  Those two in particular don't need to be on the same show.

(Honestly though.  I have considered that Vince is moving his favorites to Smackdown because Smackdown has proven that they treat women better.  And they are going to continue to misuse them on Raw.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Trying to fight this sleep


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Raw should trade Ambrose back since he flopped.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

JBL still on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

The face of America.

Edit: good acquisition for SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmm, so an Owens/Corbin program teased.   And now Sami joins in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Fight Forever


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Miz and Ambrose for Sami and KO is one of the trades.

The face that built the place is still here too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

I was right about dat AJ face turn


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ is amazing


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Sami Zayn moving up in the world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

remember raw stealing all the top sd guys according to this thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> remember raw stealing all the top sd guys according to this thread


You do realize if Jericho wins then KO goes back to Raw right?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ in the mid card?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

I could see Finn Balor being on SD after that Raw segment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> remember raw stealing all the top sd guys according to this thread



It's still a talent raid, especially so from the WWE perspective. I mean they essentially took the most hated heel and the top regular babyface who mainevented most of their events to Raw. SD in return gets a rehabbing chicken shit heel world champion and a plucky underdog face who hasn't even won a mid card title. 

The thing to be happy about is that two of the best wrestlers in the world got away from a booker who couldn't maximize their potential and put on a show where crowd response/public opinion somewhat impacts the booking.

I think they'll be great on SD but it's because they are again 2 of the best pro wrestlers on Earth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ vs Corbin at backlash?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I could see Finn Balor being on SD after that Raw segment.



Don't see it. I think they're building that feud. Vince probably loved that awful projector screen bullshit from Mania and can't wait to produce Balor/Bray in red lighting to micmic blood or some other stupid Vince shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

biggest loser is rowan


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> AJ in the mid card?


I assume he will lose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

What is Rowan going to do separated from Bray?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't see it. I think they're building that feud. Vince probably loved that awful projector screen bullshit from Mania and can't wait to produce Balor/Bray in red lighting to micmic blood or some other stupid Vince shit.


 I dont know man Id like to see it even if it is awful.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Randy Orton is ice cold.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Randy Orton is a methodical thoroughbred who is the most naturally gifted wrestler to ever live


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

The hell, tag champs getting jobber entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

American Alpha and Kurt in the same company. Sad we cant see them together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm surprised American Alpha isn't on Raw.  Pairing them with Kurt would have been good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Aj Styles, Nakamura, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens and James Ellsworth... Smackdown Live is going to have ridiculously awesome matches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2017)

Rowan's theme>>>>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I like the Usos.  And I have no idea whether they are heels or good guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

DAMN SEEING NAKA KO AND AJ ALL ON ONE SHOW REALLY MAKES ME CUM WITHOUT JACKING OFF


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

JBL is so rattled
Its weird to hear him not putting down his coworkers he legit sounds very uncomfortable


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

WWE should have held JBL off tv for a few weeks.  The allegations might even warrant investigation.  He could very well deserve to be suspended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Awesome moonsault.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

holy fuck this ref trash


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Feel like these 2 teams have 3.5 star level matches easily at this point


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> holy fuck this ref trash


I thought he counted 3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Enjoyable tag team match. 

Wow, Shinning Stars are now on SD.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

I was pretty sure he counted 3 too


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

welp.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, Spasms vs Roids.  Which one will come out top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Push the Shining Stars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

jinder stay making money


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought he counted 3.


Same . I got tripped out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Smackdown:

Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
Jinder Mahal
The Shining Stars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

This SD tag division heating up with Carlos Colon's crooked travel agent sons getting in the main title feud.

Oh and Jinder Mahal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

So I rewinded the Dvr and I saw the ref go too fast on the pin count. Drag was right the ref sucked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

The ADD Kid running around the ring facing the turban wearing heel that got massive pops for drop kicking Roman Reigns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

SD just got veiny as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Ugh.  More Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I hate both of these guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

jinder one of those roman fans on fb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

The fuck is this, now Gronk getting involved again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Rob taking away Mojos time. Kek


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Lame finish.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Mojo should be on NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Guess cheating doesnt count for Pats in wrestling either


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Charlotte and/or Sasha coming out?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah the way they're doing this seems like they're getting Sasha and Charltote


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Naomi not going to hold the belt for long.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Natalya's botox is pretty legit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Ellsworth.  Lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Tamina Snuka?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Kek.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

holy shit it was really Tamina and they're brazenly mentioning murdering ass Jimmy Snuka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Heh, so Tamina returns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

We want Sasha chants


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Head fake.  And I left my feet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

MY FUCKING GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

The Queen!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Hand that belt over Naomi!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Topkek.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Tamina is disappointing.  Mainly because she was a free agent.  Not a Raw superstar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Poor Sasha . Her dream of being on the show Eddie was wont come true


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ CHARLOTTE KO CENA ORTON NAKA

THE HOME OF WAD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Well we need to see another tag team and another upper midcard singles competitor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ CHARLOTTE KO CENA ORTON NAKA
> 
> THE HOME OF WAD


Ignoring the stipulation huh?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Alexa for Charlotte is kind of equal. 

Rusev to SD is pretty legit.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ignoring the stipulation huh?



Jericho is going on tour


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura going to knock out Aiden English after he sings?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmm, Botch-cara for Kalisto.  So what's the difference.   Also Rusev is coming to SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Alexa for Charlotte is kind of equal.
> 
> Rusev to SD is pretty legit.
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt put it past WWE to do it . Thats just me though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Rusev is a good acquisition.  But he will be out for a while.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Botch-cara for Kalisto.  So what's the difference.   Also Rusev is coming to SD.



Fit wise it's easier to cast Kallisto as a cruiserweight?


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Aiden will be future endeavored within 2 years


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Tye against English.  Mojo against Jinder.  Hopefully this won't be a typical episode of Smackdown moving forward.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Ae said:


> Aiden will be future endeavored within 2 years



He's married to Eddie's daughter so he probably has a job as long as he wants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Vince recognizing AJ the face of SD>>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

That AJ tweener promo was fire


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ Styles promo?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Ziggler gonna bump and sell like mad for _______


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Holy shit Lana.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

I feel bad for Ziggler. He had so much going for him when he feuded with Edge.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

Shinsuke vs Dolph?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2017)

Does that mean Rusev is also going to be on Smachdown when he recovers?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

over af already


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Good first feud for Nakamura.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

It's pretty criminal that JBL is going to call Shinsuke Nakamura's WWE matches


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Does that mean Rusev is also going to be on Smachdown when he recovers?


They announced earlier that Rusev was on SD.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shinsuke vs Dolph?


FUCKING CALLED THAT SHIT


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura hope/comeback spots going to be must watch TV very soon


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Expecting great matches from these two


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Superkick him Dolph.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

Ziggler gonna oversell everything


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

NAKA VS AJ SUMMER SLAM

NAKA VS CENA MANIA


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura is going to have a problem if he never talks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ziggler gonna oversell everything



He'll eat like 3 finishers too if we're going to get all the tropes


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura need some sleeves on that vest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

So far so good for Naka


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura's theme is so fucking money and his mannerisms just enhance the entire thing


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is going to have a problem if he never talks.


lol shut the fuck up


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> He'll eat like 3 finishers too if we're going to get all the tropes


HBK vs Hogan Summerslam 2005


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura in Corpus.  What kind of reaction will he get?


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Is Corbin school bully gimmick working?


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

Nakamura will be Asian Undertaker with HBK and Prince mannerisms and Dbry Moveset


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

wait where are the rest of the tag teams for sd


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Legend said:


> Nakamura will be Asian Undertaker with HBK and Prince mannerisms and Dbry Moveset



It's actually Michael Jackson yo. He was straight up taking the mannerisms from a performance of Human Nature that MJ did in Tokyo.



Legend said:


> HBK vs Hogan Summerslam 2005



With work rate though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wait where are the rest of the tag teams for sd


Exactly.  Are they seriously only getting the Shining Stars?  New Day, or Club, or Enzo and Cass seemed like a certainty.


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's actually Michael Jackson yo. He was straight up taking the mannerisms from a performance of Human Nature that MJ did in Tokyo.
> 
> 
> 
> With work rate though


Touche' switching Prince with MJ


good point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2017)

Guess they are gonna have New Day beat Revival at Payback.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Sami Zayn's theme underrated.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

They are really hyping this main event.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2017)

Has Shelton showed up yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

Jinder really concussed Finn jfc


----------



## Legend (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Did Corbin land on his head?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

aj vs ko


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Can they update the US title please?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Brock being a part timer is wrecking havoc on the title picture.

I think the US title is now the top belt on SD live.  Randy could drop the belt to a Raw superstar.


----------



## Ae (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock being a part timer is wrecking havoc on the title picture.
> 
> I think the US title is now the top belt on SD live.  Randy could drop the belt to a Raw superstar.


That's not happening


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

I believe it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2017)

AJ a tweener?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ a tweener?



Yeah but he leans closer to face than heel on the "scale".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

@SoulTaker well?  Who "won" the shake up?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

It's even more surprising that Zayn beat Miz last night since he was leaving the "territory".


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably a bad idea to put Balor with Mahal on his first episode back. I think creative screwed up with that one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Becky Lynch is a big winner of the superstar swap.  Since she has Charlotte now.

I don't know if the SD women's division got better though.  They have less depth.

In:  Charlotte, Tamina
Out:  Alexa, Mickie, Nikki Bella


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

TJ Perkins heel turn continues.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @SoulTaker well?  Who "won" the shake up?



I mean SD won by virtue of getting acts that'll likely thrive in the system while rehabbing from lopsided Raw tenures.

Kevin Owens is basically equal or on the same tier on the mic as Miz/Ambrose while being better in ring than both. Now he gets presumably better booking? Hopefully. Sami Zayn is probably the best sympathetic babyface worker in the world. He won't be as good as Miz or Ambrose on the mic but the exchange of in ring talent is immense.

Charlotte for Alexa Bliss is a wash but it makes both divisions better. Rusev is a sleeper on SD. New Day can go either way.

Raw got a bunch of SD's depth that it'll probably misuse.



Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch is a big winner of the superstar swap.  Since she has Charlotte now.
> 
> I don't know if the SD women's division got better though.  They have less depth.
> 
> ...



I think that swapping Charlotte for Alexa helps immeasurably in terms of giving SD a heel who can work and be dominant on her own. The girls on SD are closer to Charlotte in size while Alexa is closer in size to Sasha and Nia Jax is comparatively bigger as a "super" heavyweight. Becky gets to get wins back on Charlotte finally.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Guys.  You have to see this belly to back superplex that Gallagher gave to TJ Perkins.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I believe it.


You know I have to wonder if Finn might retire from the business...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

He may have to go back to independent ;___;.

Hopefully they make changes for him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Kevin Owens on Talking Smack.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Sadly the decision to put him there might have been to make some space for both him and Finn. Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Watching Ride Along.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2017)

Please carry the show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2017)

Jim says he saw Kevin Dunn but didn't shake hands with him:


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2017)

Apparently there were "Fire Bradshaw" chants


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Someone got ejected for carrying a "Bradshaw bullied me" sign.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2017)

Here it is



.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2017)

SD was fun tonight. Interesting set ups for some interesting feuds. Tweener AJ is some good shit.



Legend said:


> Apparently there were "Fire Bradshaw" chants



Yes, during and presumably before the show (He *had* to have gotten boo'd during the pre-show entrance).
Hearing him work face tonight was fucking weird and uncomfortable.

Personally, I don't want him fired. I just want him off the fucking table.



WhatADrag said:


> jinder stay making money



Jinder knows Vince doesn't actually watch his matches and keeps threatening anyone who dares bring them to Vince's attention.



Raiden said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well, I guess we know where the company stands on the issue.
christ....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

You guys are right about AJ.  Dude is still going to be really cocky.  But he is about to have a program with Owens.  He will definitely be the babyface of that feud.

Will Charlotte take the title before or during Backlash?  That's what I want to know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2017)

With Balor injured there's no point in watching Raw lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

If they are going with Zayn/Corbin.  I don't know that I am excited about that.  Mainly because I see it as Zayn just putting another guy over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With Balor injured there's no point in watching Raw lol.


The tag division and the women's division are compelling.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 12, 2017)

Smackdown was a big winner in the Shakeup, Sami, KO, and AJ all on the same show is just awesome, once the WWE title comes off Randy, that main event scene on Smackdown has all kinds of great combinations. Women's division will be fine, losing Bliss and James isn't easy but Charlotte helps a lot and she really needed a change of scenery, moreso than Sasha. The Smackdown tag division still looks pretty iffy atm but if they can get something out of the Shining Stars (a new gimmick, for starters) and give the New Day some direction it will look a lot better. But yeah on the whole Smackdown's outlook is definitely more exciting than Raw's, where I'm sort of dreading the inevitable constant Shield reunions, and I'm worried about the Miz, and now we've lost Balor again, too. For me Raw's saving grace is the stacked tag division, and the women's division is looking a hell of a lot better than it did going into Wrestlemania, but the rest...ehhh.

They really could have done this Shakeup a lot smoother and less confusing though. Having KO vs. Jericho for the US title and Orton vs. Bray for the WWE title is both messy and telegraphs the wins based purely on logistics but I guess once that PPV is out of the way things will shake out. Having the WWE title match does get them out of having Brock defend the Universal title I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

I feel like people are not respecting Orton though. I mean after this Bray feud turn him heel for good. 
a heel orton vs Sami, AJ, Ty and Naka could be lit the rest of the year


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I believe it.


B+body.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 12, 2017)

Finn injured. Told you guys about Jinder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

Conspiracy. 

Someone higher up in the food chain doesn't want Finn to gain momentum and ordered Onion Mahal to re injure him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

I have never seen Shining Stars win a match.  So it's pretty shocking to see them presented as a threat.

Smackdown definitely got better as far as the tag team division is concerned.  The Shining Stars and the New Day are in.  Heath Slater and Rhyno are gone.  So the depth has improved.  And I think they will add DIY before the year ends.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

The acquisitions for Smackdown are wonderful and the identity of the brand will continue.  Smackdown is the good wrestling show.  Raw is the sports entertainment show.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With Balor injured there's no point in watching Raw lol.



Huh?Balor is boring


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

@White Hawk you know what we haven't seen yet in WWE?  Balor as a heel.

Balor is vanilla as a babyface.  Turn the guy heel and put him with Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Bliss, Miz, and Sasha are the only reasons I will watch Raw tbh.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @White Hawk you know what we haven't seen yet in WWE?  Balor as a heel.
> 
> Balor is vanilla as a babyface.  Turn the guy heel and put him with Anderson and Gallows.


It's the only thing that can save him for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Vince isn't going to push a cruiserweight long term.  Especially a guy that he considers injury prone.  This concussion injury is bad news for Balor.  Totally Mahal's fault.  But Vince won't care about that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

look at what they did to Braun. he could be the biggest baby face but they will feed him again to Roman at Payback. retarded booking really.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince isn't going to push a cruiserweight long term.  Especially a guy that he considers injury prone.  This concussion injury is bad news for Balor.  Totally Mahal's fault.  But Vince won't care about that.



Jinder is a retard.That was clearly done on purpose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2017)

I love how Rukia is basically repeating shit I said about Balor and then presenting it as his own thoughts. Dude has probably never seen a Prince Devitt match.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how Rukia is basically repeating shit I said about Balor and then presenting it as his own thoughts. Dude has probably never seen a Prince Devitt match.



Let's be honest here,Balor isn't some top tier wrestler.There are many guys better than him in the MR.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

1:15


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> look at what they did to Braun. he could be the biggest baby face but they will feed him again to Roman at Payback. retarded booking really.


That was lousy booking.  Putting over Roman was a mistake.  Undertaker could have interfered.  Big Show could have interfered.  They could have not had the match at all.  They could have done something to protect Braun.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Jinder is a retard.That was clearly done on purpose.



BE A STAR



Vince ordered JBL to bully talent, referees and ring crew.

Vince ordered Mahal to injure vanilla midgets

it all makes sense now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That was lousy booking.  Putting over Roman was a mistake.  Undertaker could have interfered.  Big Show could have interfered.  They could have not had the match at all.  They could have done something to protect Braun.



Roman cant even do a kip up the same way Braun does it. Roman can't spring his fat ass right back up. fat fuck lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Let's be honest here,Balor isn't some top tier wrestler.There are many guys better than him in the MR.



That's a pretty dubious claim considering the fact he's a very good wrestler he just isn't particularly great. That said no one in here thought that out loud, especially when he was first up here for Summerslam. I mean I had multiple back and forths with WAD and others on Balor getting an injury prone tag and basically being a walking 3.5 star match but not much else. 

This isn't let's make a top 10 in ring worker list and put Dean Ambrose on it type of thing. Finn can actually work and doesn't take nights off. There are better guys but he is obviously in WWE's top tier. I mean if you think New Japan is the better in ring company then he was a top tier guy there too. 



Jake CENA said:


> Roman cant even do a kip up the same way Braun does it. Roman can't spring his fat ass right back up. fat fuck lol



Save this shit for God Movement otherwise what's the point? It's not like any of us like him so much as you just say stupid shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

>Balor not top tier 

ST can't show proof that Roman can't do a kip up.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a pretty dubious claim considering the fact he's a very good wrestler he just isn't particularly great. That said no one in here thought that out loud, especially when he was first up here for Summerslam. I mean I had multiple back and forths with WAD and others on Balor getting an injury prone tag and basically being a walking 3.5 star match but not much else.
> 
> This isn't let's make a top 10 in ring worker list and put Dean Ambrose on it type of thing. Finn can actually work and doesn't take nights off. There are better guys but he is obviously in WWE's top tier. I mean if you think New Japan is the better in ring company then he was a top tier guy there too.
> 
> ...



Aren't most guys in the upper card walking 3,5 star matches anyway?I also find his moveset to be somewhat lame for a main eventer.He's small and he lacks impact except for his finisher.DB was small also but his moves looked like they could kill you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

Balor is one of those neutered Val Venis/Kofi Kingston-type workers who will always get you a match to a certain 3 star level but probably doesn't have the juice to give you an AJ Styles classic if his work in NXT is anything to go by. Without the paint, he is only a step above vanilla midget. He's like...a French vanilla midget. 

But he came from Japan, so obviously he must be SUPER OMG WTF BBQ GREAT.

Smarks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

Val Venis was like the pg version of Rick Rude tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Aren't most guys in the upper card walking 3,5 star matches anyway?I also find his moveset to be somewhat lame for a main eventer.He's small and he lacks impact except for his finisher.DB was small also but his moves looked like they could kill you.



There are dudes in the upper card or ticketed for the upper card whose ceiling on matches is basically a 3.5 star match. I mean as far as that being an average baseline for a match it's very impressive, not everyone can really boast that as their baseline. I don't think guys like Ambrose, Stroman, Bray, Orton, Jericho, or Roman, really offer that sort of a work rate as a baseline so much as in a big match they might/can get above that. Which is kind of the problem with Balor. You can throw Corbin onto that heap as well if you consider him an upper carder. I think the quality of the roster lies in the amount of guys who can have above average 3 star matches. This isn't so much a defense of Balor as it's to provide the context. 

DB also has the WON award for best technical wrestler named after him because he won it like 8 years running. There's probably only 3 wrestlers in the entire company that are truly at his level of work rate as they are now. It's not fair to really compare his work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2017)

Man that triple threat was good. Like objectively good, you'd have to be a negative bitch to hate on that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man that triple threat was good. Like objectively good, you'd have to be a negative bitch to hate on that match.



That turnbuckle sequence was straight fire.

It's a shame the audience had trouble paying attention to the middle part of the match because WWE management were being fuck-ends with the sign shit. It _actually_ killed the crowd dead for a straight 2 or so minutes until the turnbuckle spot got them back into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Is Corbin ever going to break through and win a big match?

And does he need to shave his head?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2017)

Eh, my opinion of a "proper" look doesn't really fall in line with most.

Slightly balding, wet hair corbin is great, to me. Sure it's a little scraggly looking, but Corbin himself is some scraggly bully street-thug with a crippling shortage of fucks to give. It's unique and helps him stand out. Making him bald would just turn him into a rectangle with tattoos because of his weird, uninteresting body-shape. But because Vince hates balding that much, the shave is probably gonna come eventually, so hopefully he can rock a mohawk or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Corbin ever going to break through and win a big match?
> 
> And does he need to shave his head?  What do you guys think?



you want him to be the next Kane or something?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eh, my opinion of a "proper" look doesn't really fall in line with most.
> 
> Slightly balding, wet hair corbin is great, to me. Sure it's a little scraggly looking, but Corbin himself is some scraggly bully street-thug with a crippling shortage of fucks to give. It's unique and helps him stand out. Making him bald would just turn him into a rectangle with tattoos because of his weird, uninteresting body-shape. But because Vince hates balding that much, the shave is probably gonna come eventually, so hopefully he can rock a mohawk or something.



well all that greasing and oiling and wetting the hair is not good for the hairline...especially what I suspect is for many behind-closed-doors HGH which if processed becomes testosterone on top of their natural amounts only contributes more to balding.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 12, 2017)

Balor got injured again?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Balor got injured again?


I think it just a rumor.  But the injury would probably make him unavailable for Payback.  Concussion protocol and all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

I find the WrestlingFourm picking on Finn and this site picking on Dean personally weird.
Like if you didn't follow weekly or pay attention at all but read the comments both wrestlers get from each site you'd think things were a lot way worse than they actually are.

Like I actually feel like White Hawk doesn't see that much in Finn. And that's ok Finn has to win him over. But the WF posts on Finn is just pure cancer that aren't even logical but just all seems like posts from guys who want to go against the "mark" favorite wrestlers mentality. And it's slowly starting to pick up over here because God Movement is an active member of WF who's bringing that nonsense over here in the same sense Matt Hardy is extreme right now but sneaks in his delete side a couple of times in his match. Like basically the common agreement now thanks to Soul Taker is that Finn is a walking 3.5 match who can go beyond that once in a while with the right moment or opponent.  Like since when did 3.5 matches become horrible? I feel like ever since AJ Styles came to the WWE and has basically put on a 4 star match in every ppv match he's been in. People hold every other wrestler to that standard which is down right unfair because a guy of AJ status is rare and only comes once every blue moon. Like WWE weekly says that they haven't seen a guy like AJ Styles since HBK. I just find it unfair to put Finn to that standard. I mean no one has actually stated that they compare anyone else matches to AJ but come on. I don't believe we were ever  complaining about work rate 3.5 star matches ever like this until after AJ started blessing us monthly.

And then on top of that people complain how he's a boring face. I personally can't fully comment on his entire career like Rukia is over here doing even though we both basically have the same knowledge of his NJPW career. But I can comment on his NXT and main roster career. We can all consider his face run in NXT as a success right? Pretty sure I remember everyone being behind the guy during that and he's basically labeled the face of NXT. I honestly remember nobody giving him any criticism during this point. Then he hit the main roster and went on to beat Roman and Seth. Then out of nowhere the negativity about him being boring came out of nowhere. Sidenote: I remember arguing with Soultaker what's the difference between Finn and Roman getting a mega push straight off the bat and I was on Roman's side but that was more of just to troll ST and no shots at finn. - But I want to point this out, Finn has realistically been on the main roster actively for less than 2 months who's only had five matches on Raw who's been cut short due to the shoulder injury and now possibly this concussion. BUT Finn is over already. Finn seems to be over already with most casuals too. I've talked to people who've never seen a nxt or NJPW match in their life but they love Finn so much.

Then NF with Dean. Dean being on the pre show was bad and he needs a breath of fresh air like being a heel. But this thread had been hating on Dean the entire year of 2016. Pretty sure Dean lead second with the most 4 star matches in WWE last year. Dean is a babyface who is actually over and cheered-besides the time he faced AJ. He's done pretty good house show numbers. He won the MITB and the WWE title last year. Like we could be talking about the weather today and someone in here just randomly brings up a complain about Dean as a character and how he's being booked. I don't remember the last time dirty deeds was kicked out of. In a overall year view Dean didn't go long without holding a title. He wins most of his matches like besides AJ and Corbin last week I don't remember him losing that much besides someone else interfering in the match like Corbin attacking Dean in the EC match and Ellsworth throwing Dean off the Ladder.

if I had to rate dean's months in the WWE I'm not gonna give all these months 10/10s or even 9s. But this thread would be damn'ed if Dean didn't have a 7/10 month and not complain about it. People complaining about Finn and Dean has picked up so much its just funny because the complaints haven't been displayed live yet because they seem to still be over. It only seems like the only person anyone will come to an agreement and give praise to is AJ. And AJ is so fucking goat its effected people views on other wrestlers. Dean in this thread went from oh hes booked like shit when is he gonna get the main title like he deserves to oh he won it but we want AJ as champ to Dean losing to complaining about him again.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 12, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> There are dudes in the upper card or ticketed for the upper card whose ceiling on matches is basically a 3.5 star match. I mean as far as that being an average baseline for a match it's very impressive, not everyone can really boast that as their baseline. I don't think guys like Ambrose, Stroman, Bray, Orton, Jericho, or Roman, really offer that sort of a work rate as a baseline so much as in a big match they might/can get above that. Which is kind of the problem with Balor. You can throw Corbin onto that heap as well if you consider him an upper carder. I think the quality of the roster lies in the amount of guys who can have above average 3 star matches. This isn't so much a defense of Balor as it's to provide the context.
> 
> DB also has the WON award for best technical wrestler named after him because he won it like 8 years running. There's probably only 3 wrestlers in the entire company that are truly at his level of work rate as they are now. It's not fair to really compare his work.



I think you don't get my point with DB.I'm not saying that Balor has to be on that level but boy does he look unimpressive in the ring compared to some guys.While I personally think that CM Punk was somewhat overrated in the ring,he could still look like a killer,he had some pretty awesome moves.Balor doesn't.For me Balor needs to prove that he is ME caliber by having a really awesome match and I'm waiting on that before saying anything else about him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

hearing sd drew highest rating since Draft its second highest ratings since 2010 aj and naka goat draws new era blue era powerful


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

1. Brock Lesnar - $12 million
2. John Cena - $8 million
3. Triple H - $3.8 million
4. Roman Reigns - $3.5 million
5. Dean Ambrose - $2.7 million
6. AJ Styles - $2.4 million
7. Shane McMahon - $2.2 million
8. Undertaker - $2 million
9. Seth Rollins - $2 million
10. Randy Orton - $1.9 million

THIS FAKE RIGHT?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Brock Lesnar - $12 million
> 2. John Cena - $8 million
> 3. Triple H - $3.8 million
> 4. Roman Reigns - $3.5 million
> ...



This sounds about right, except for AJ, that seems kinda high for what should still be his first contract negotiations.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

214983 said:


> This sounds about right, except for AJ, that seems kinda high for what should still be his first contract negotiations.


He's not. He recently resigned a few months ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He's not. He recently resigned a few months ago.



Okay then, then yeah that seems accurate.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Brock Lesnar - $12 million
> 2. John Cena - $8 million
> 3. Triple H - $3.8 million
> 4. Roman Reigns - $3.5 million
> ...


not fake.  Those figures were posted by Forbes.  Now that WWE is a publicly traded company.  Those documents are available to the public.

I was surprised about AJ.  But that's it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> not fake.  Those figures were posted by Forbes.  Now that WWE is a publicly traded company.  Those documents are available to the public.
> 
> I was surprised about AJ.  But that's it.


I'm happy for AJ. This will forever put the bullshit of WWE not thinking much of him. Like imagine paying 2 mil to someone you don't think highly of. He's the face of SD. He's considered the best in the ring right now.

Just so happy for AJ.

and LOL at Taker getting 2 mill for one match. No wonder why taker can never refuse Vince. But with Taker retiring that 2 mil can be spent to others.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

I think Finn is a step below guys like Seth and Owens tbh. Which makes him like three steps below AJ.

Without the facepaint and when he's just plain Devitt, he's incredibly bland. Seriously. The NXT stuff hardly set the world on fire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm happy for AJ. This will forever put the bullshit of WWE not thinking much of him. Like imagine paying 2 mil to someone you don't think highly of. He's the face of SD. He's considered the best in the ring right now.
> 
> Just so happy for AJ.
> 
> and LOL at Taker getting 2 mill for one match. No wonder why taker can never refuse Vince. But with Taker retiring that 2 mil can be spent to others.


I thought he was making like $500,000.  So I was wrong when I was saying he should leave WWE during the Ellsworth stuff late last year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2017)

Seth stealing Omega's future WWE finisher. Pretty good for him though, he needs to switch from the Pedigree.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

I also read that Nikki Bella was by far the highest paid female on the roster.  Sasha was #2.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also read that Nikki Bella was by far the highest paid female on the roster.  Sasha was #2.


Wouldn't be surprised if its different now. Charlotte gotta be up there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

Nikki has the most merchandise, so it's kinda obvious she would make the most. I'm gonna guess Bayley and Sasha will move up now that Nikki's taking time off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

That finisher fits Seth so perfect.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)

For the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

Seth should just use God's Last Gift tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)

@SoulTaker How would you rate me as a wrestling fan and my knowledgebase?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Hearing SI and New York Posts is reporting this JBL thing now. Shit is snowballing.

And @SoulTaker rate my wrestling knowledge too.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

The only negative I have about the women's revolution is now we act like we can't get a mixture of women who wrestle and women I just want to stare at. Like damn its fun to look at Eva Marie type of girls.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 12, 2017)

Mickie is gorgeous and can wrestle. Same for Sasha, Becky, Charlotte's not bad looking aside from her face. Asuka is totally smashable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Who you guys think fucked asuka ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who you guys think fucked asuka ?


Since Asuka is a lesbian...Arisa Nakajima.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Since Asuka is a lesbian...Arisa Nakajima.


She's lesbian?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

You guys don't think that the women in the WWE are hot?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm talking about an a attitude era puppies manner not in the ring.
> 
> But In hindset we aren't in that type of time anymore so it won't ever happen.



Oh. Well, I cant speak for everyone, but as a kid I never cared for that aspect, so I'm down with hot girls with talent being the standard.

Not that that matters, because regardless, I don't think it's like people are adverse to the idea of girls who are just payed to stand there and look pretty. It's more just... y'know... stay in your lane.

I mean Lana and Maryse seem to be doing just fine doing absolutely nothing. They're managers and that's really all they need to be. People detested Eve not only because the reason for her being there was painfully obvious, but also because they made her talk and they made her wrestle, which was about as good and well informed a business decision as the fucking N-Gage.

If she was just a model the promoted PPVs, looked sultry at the camera and, i'unno, just straddled the dick of some up and coming beefcake heel for some easy heat, she would'nt've been as vilified, I feel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2017)

Raw!  Give Alexa back!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh. Well, I cant speak for everyone, but as a kid I never cared for that aspect, so I'm down with hot girls with talent being the standard.
> 
> Not that that matters, because regardless, I don't think it's like people are adverse to the idea of girls who are just payed to stand there and look pretty. It's more just... y'know... stay in your lane.
> 
> ...




Yeah totally agree. And that was my point. I don't mind having both. But it seems like we are just leaning more on women who can wrestle and less for the women just to stand n look hot factor.  I mean it looks like lana will be in the in ring until at least rusev comes back. And I'm not saying that's a bad thing. I'm just saying I didn't have a problem with the old ways still happening too


I never disliked Eva Marie. But I see why people didn't want her around considering wwe was trying to make her number 1 for the wrong reasons when then could have just made her a manner who did hot shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw!  Give Alexa back!



I will miss Alexa. And with Asuka still staying on NXT, I am now devoid of a weekly dose of SDL thirst.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> She's lesbian?


Most Japanese women wrestlers are. At the very least, she's bi. There are pictures of her out there with other women.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2017)

How close is Asuka to Goldberg's record? I imagine they will bring her up relatively close to her breaking it or after she does.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2017)

I won't lie, I miss seeing women in WWE strut around in nothing but a sling bikini between matches. Oh well.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I won't lie, I miss seeing women in WWE strut around in nothing but a sling bikini between matches. Oh well.


You can watch the attitude era on the WWE network.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

damn I know I'm overreacting about this. but Naka interrupting Ziggs bout to be over 2 mil soon.
two weeks in a row with over 2 mill views for naka.
Just dope to me idk why.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

A shame they're wasting Naka on Dog Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I will miss Alexa. And with Asuka still staying on NXT, I am now devoid of a weekly dose of SDL thirst.


Raw stole all our top mic workers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

I actually see no problem. Match should be fire as fuck.
No point in wasting naka vs aj on a B level ppv.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I actually see no problem. Match should be fire as fuck.
> No point in wasting naka vs aj on a B level ppv.



Agreed. No need to come out of the gate sprinting or blow your load too quickly. That's usually the trap they fall into a lot on this brand (*remembers Fastlane* ).

Plus, regardless of his... status... in the company, Ziggs is still a good performer, and can do some solid work with Naka to warm him up for the bigger rivalries that'll be coming as the year rolls on. This is honestly the least of our worries as far as Naka's concerned.... For the time being anyway. Even on SD I can't rule out the possibility of them occasionally tripping over their dicks.

On paper, this is perfectly fine, though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

@WhatADrag 


Maybe it is a good thing Charlotte is on Smackdown?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> 
> Maybe it is a good thing Charlotte is on Smackdown?


Yes!!! It's a very good thing!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Brock Lesnar - $12 million
> 2. John Cena - $8 million
> 3. Triple H - $3.8 million
> 4. Roman Reigns - $3.5 million
> ...



This is only for downside guarantees or at least last year's list was. Just as an example if we use Kevin Owens interaction with the crowd he was making an extra 35k a quarter at least so that's prorated to something 140k on top of the downside guarantee as your royalties are market dependent. 

Roman/Dean/Seth still split the Shield royalties which is curious to me as you'd think Punk would be able to get like a point of that. But IP and copyright law isn't my field.



Rukia said:


> not fake. Those figures were posted by Forbes. Now that WWE is a publicly traded company. Those documents are available to the public.
> 
> I was surprised about AJ. But that's it.



I don't think that's the way it works, Rukia. I think that the salaries of their executives are fair gain but they don't have to publicly disclose the salaries of the talent. I mean this Forbes feature is a relatively new thing with them doing it for like 3 years running now?They've been a publicly traded company for nearly 20 years...

Reporters often times get a celebrity's tax return and reverse engineer their pay. 



Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker How would you rate me as a wrestling fan and my knowledgebase?



This is just my opinion but I view you as more of someone who has specialized knowledge of certain fields. You're definitely not just a casual, in my head canon you're basically TNA expert of this place whose probably seen more of that product than anyone in here except maybe Placid or Palm Siberia? Those guys seem knowledgable of TNA as well. I don't always agree with you but you usually have a reason for thinking the way you do and the Mickie James blind spot is very real but I think most of us have that one act we completely mark for. 

You do you and your true to the shit you like which is commendable.



WhatADrag said:


> Hearing SI and New York Posts is reporting this JBL thing now. Shit is snowballing.
> 
> And @SoulTaker rate my wrestling knowledge too.



You're pretty good. You love wrestling and you expose yourself to as much of it as you can to become a more "sophisticated" fan. I think that's pretty important. You don't get worked as easily and you're mindful of the business end of wrestling. You seem like you're figuring out your values as a wrestling fan as your knowledge grows. So i'd rate you pretty favorably.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You can watch the attitude era on the WWE network.


The thirst whenever I see Trish get her pants or shorts pulled down by Lita or whoever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

Okada got a 5/5 star match.

Really the goat man. Wish he was in wwe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

Does any wrestler over-promise and under-deliver as much as Dolph Ziggler, though? Literally had the worst possible match at Summerslam with Dean Ambrose and had to be completely carried by The Miz in their feud. He bumps to the point of distraction like he's HBK wrestling Hogan and he only knows how to wrestle at the speed of: go go go go go go.

I honestly would rather see The Miz vs Nak. Hell, do Nak vs Zayn again(Nak hasn't looked better against anyone since that debut match in NXT tbh). And I don't think Nak has it in him to get Dolph to break his bad habits.

Another thing...Nak has literally done nothing in these two weeks except say his name. If he's going to do that, don't wear the mouthguard. It just makes it harder to speak.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

Get these cold lunch takes outta here my guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Hot takes aren't appreciated around here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

What do you expect from someone that thinks Okada isn't just a product of Gedo's booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

89 flair in the flesh 
Not even in his 30s
Not even in his prime


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

89 Flair ain't even that nice. 85 Flair doe... 

06 Danielson


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw stole all our top mic workers.


You still got AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

I don't think many people consider Adam Cole some sort of amazing worker like they used to with Dolph, though. Cole is like a meme. People just like to shout "ADAM COLE BAY-BEE!!!" and "Suck my dick!" whenever he's wrestling. If we're honest, Cole is perfect for WWE because he's the same bland-ass underwear model wrestler type they love in the mold of Randy Orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

These hot takes wild. I'm not used to it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Orton was good when he was the Legend Killer and wasn't asked to be one of the top two guys in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

I think that the US title feels important again.  Kevin Owens is using the face of America as his gimmick.  AJ Styles of all people is the #1 contender.  And it is being fought for on a Raw brand PPV despite being a SD title.  I like what is going on here.

Meanwhile the IC title has absolutely perished since the Miz dropped the belt.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Okada got a 5/5 star match.
> 
> Really the goat man. Wish he was in wwe.


Naaah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

Taking the IC belt off the Miz was a mistake. He was on a hell of a run and made the belt seem prestigious. Honestly he should've held it until WM and then made a star out of some new guy taking it off him(Zayn, Corbin, Nak...whoever), but I guess if he was going to wrestle in that mixed tag with Cena, he didn't need it. .

But Dean didn't need it either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't think many people consider Adam Cole some sort of amazing worker like they used to with Dolph, though. Cole is like a meme. People just like to shout "ADAM COLE BAY-BEE!!!" and "Suck my dick!" whenever he's wrestling. If we're honest, Cole is perfect for WWE because he's the same bland-ass underwear model wrestler type they love in the mold of Randy Orton.



I think that it's a bit crazier with Adam Cole because people find him to be more than a name/meme and think there's any substance there at all. It isn't a big exaggeration to say he's never really had a great match outside of PWG. So it's not the wrestling. His mic work isn't that great but he can really project himself well as a shit eating twerp.  

In WWE his look is kind of bland too. Not sure how he'd work commercially as I mean he's the same size as Balor but worse at pretty much everything else. He'd almost be exposed on the main roster and would probably need the NXT repackaging and ramp up. Still dude would need a Bobby Roode "Glorious" level theme to add anything interesting to his act.

Ziggler in 12-13 was actually one of WWE's top guys in terms of work rate and even though you hated the overselling he had some really good PPV matches that are overlooked because he jobbed in pretty much all of them. He's atleast been closer to his hype at some points.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taking the IC belt off the Miz was a mistake. He was on a hell of a run and made the belt seem prestigious. Honestly he should've held it until WM and then made a star out of some new guy taking it off him(Zayn, Corbin, Nak...whoever), but I guess if he was going to wrestle in that mixed tag with Cena, he didn't need it. .
> 
> But Dean didn't need it either.



I still really like Dean, but yeah in hindsight, he didn't really need it. Especially since he didn't do very much with it. He didn't even really seem to care that Corbin kept threatening to take it from him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Are you guys surprised that they didn't put the IC title on Corbin if the plan was just to move Dean to Raw?

The Miz moving to Raw.  I'm 100% certain that he moved to Raw because of Miz TV.  Jericho is going to be gone touring; so no Highlight Reel.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 13, 2017)

I wonder how Vince would react to Okada.He not only looks godly,he is in the top 3 of the world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2017)

Shibata may never wrestle ever again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

Okada look like god.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2017)

_An update on the situation with Katsuyori Shibata. Unfortunately the news appears to be very bad and that the injuries are not storyline. This is not 100 percent because there are many situations historically where this could be just storyline or a cover for something else, but it appears this is the case and that a combination of dehydration and the trauma of the legitimately skull-on-skull head-butt hospitalized him and at this point it is believed he will never be cleared to wrestle. He is currently in the hospital and is awake, can carry on a conversation, has some memories of the match itself. He initially had some right side paralysis but that is getting better._

That's what it says. So it's kind of a hedge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 13, 2017)

Well those headbutts were retarded honestly.I couldn't stand watching a replay.


----------



## teddy (Apr 13, 2017)

Shibata


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> 
> Maybe it is a good thing Charlotte is on Smackdown?



oh dear.. this fat fuck   



SoulTaker said:


> _An update on the situation with Katsuyori Shibata. Unfortunately the news appears to be very bad and that the injuries are not storyline. This is not 100 percent because there are many situations historically where this could be just storyline or a cover for something else, but it appears this is the case and that a combination of dehydration and the trauma of the legitimately skull-on-skull head-butt hospitalized him and at this point it is believed he will never be cleared to wrestle. He is currently in the hospital and is awake, can carry on a conversation, has some memories of the match itself. He initially had some right side paralysis but that is getting better._
> 
> That's what it says. So it's kind of a hedge.



lol shibata


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

it's pretty obvious that shibata wanted to die. he was commiting low key suicide.

also.



do this Vince!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 13, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> I wonder how Vince would react to Okada.He not only looks godly,he is in the top 3 of the world.



But he's also asian....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> it's pretty obvious that shibata wanted to die. he was commiting low key suicide.
> 
> also.
> 
> ...


The Monday after Mania he should have worn the Taker's gear and shucked and jived his way to the ring.  And he should have rubbed it in the faces of the fans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Nia has barely wrestled.  And she has several high profile botches that I can think of.

She had the bad botches against Charlotte on Monday night.  She was unable to get up at Survivor Series and she made Becky and Alexa look like crap since they weren't able to do the double ddt spot.  And @SoulTaker will remember this one.  She went for a pin and blocked the camera.  

Are they sure they want to make her the world champion?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia has barely wrestled.  And she has several high profile botches that I can think of.
> 
> She had the bad botches against Charlotte on Monday night.  She was unable to get up at Survivor Series and she made Becky and Alexa look like crap since they weren't able to do the double ddt spot.  And @SoulTaker will remember this one.  She went for a pin and blocked the camera.
> 
> Are they sure they want to make her the world champion?



>expecting a fat fuck not to block the camera when going for a pin 



Rukia said:


> The Monday after Mania he should have worn the Taker's gear and shucked and jived his way to the ring.  And he should have rubbed it in the faces of the fans.



people should be throwing bottles and food at Roman everytime he's in the ring. a baby diaper with poo should also do the trick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

"The Samoan Phenom" 

sounds so awful and wrong and stupid that it's kinda good!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Smackdown so fucking lit now.  Most of the top wrestlers on that show.  No more Otunga.  I would trade Ambrose for Owens any day of the week!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

you will hate Smackdown once they bury Nakamura


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

on a lighter note.. ruby riot looks cute but those tattoos suck and prevents us from seeing her tits


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

im tired of these hot takes from this thread.

Ruby Riot face looks uncomfortable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2017)

WrestleMania 33 (not including AXXESS or NXT) grossed $3.7 million in merchandise sales. This is the second largest gross, only behind last year’s WrestleMania 32 event. If the show drew a legit 60,000 to 65,000 people, that means WWE made approximately $57 to $62 per head.

Meltzer: "would be easily the largest figure I’ve ever heard of for a pro wrestling event.”


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Ruby Riot looks like an NXT lifer to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> im tired of these hot takes from this thread.
> 
> Ruby Riot face looks uncomfortable.



typical Drag


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WrestleMania 33 (not including AXXESS or NXT) grossed $3.7 million in merchandise sales. This is the second largest gross, only behind last year’s WrestleMania 32 event. If the show drew a legit 60,000 to 65,000 people, that means WWE made approximately $57 to $62 per head.
> 
> Meltzer: "would be easily the largest figure I’ve ever heard of for a pro wrestling event.”



WM was a total waste of time


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2017)

Jake Cena, do you still like Bray dude?  The draft didn't treat him very well.  He was shipped to Raw to boost the midcard.  Behind Joe, Strowman, and Lesnar in the monster division.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jake Cena, do you still like Bray dude?  The draft didn't treat him very well.  He was shipped to Raw to boost the midcard.  Behind Joe, Strowman, and Lesnar in the monster division.



i never liked Fat Wyatt. why did you have that kind of impression? i was like fat shaming him everyday lol.

he can't wrestle tbh. he should replace JBL on the table.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2017)

it's a stupid storyline. it's not like roman took all those bumps for real.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 14, 2017)

Its probably storyline, but Roman might be injured from something else and they are doing a Braun injurying him angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> it's a stupid storyline. it's not like roman took all those bumps for real.




"IT'S STILL REAL TO ME, DAMNIT!!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2017)

214983 said:


> Its probably storyline, but Roman might be injured from something else and they are doing a Braun injurying him angle.



he has brain injury from all the boos and fuck yous he receives every night


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)

I've read that WWE is keeping Roman off Raw to protect him from the crowd.  They want the Wrestlemania hostility to blow over first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2017)

Did anyone watch TNA last night?

Kongo Kong may have the worst look in all of professional wrestling. Holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)

Kongo Kong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)

Jim Ross is smart.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2017)

imagine if this was finn crew


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2017)

Finn is about to be depushed big time.  He needs to get to Smackdown ASAP.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 14, 2017)

> *"The level of athleticism has evolved so much since we watched as kids. The athletes that WWE has now are far far superior to anything that we had the late 1980s or the late 1990s. We're on entirely another level now. You look back at the Attitude Era and the level of entertainment we put in the ring now. The Attitude Era doesn't even come close. We are superior. No question. I'm not afraid to say that either. You can watch some of the stuff Cesaro does in the ring; with his size, the way he moves around the ring, the moves he hits, the way he picks up guys twice his size. It's just a different level. Guys back in the 80s moved like slugs."*



Sheamus ain't wrong here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2017)

Yet everyone in the Attitude era was ten times more over than any of these guys.


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2017)

aj's hof induction is going to be so lit


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Sheamus ain't wrong here


That's nice, too bad he's boring af compared to most of the guys from that era.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 15, 2017)

The entertainment value, charisma, and improvisation, is absolutely inferior to past eras. Sure the in-ring work may see greater athleticism, but does it have greater psychology? I'd hardly say so. Admittedly, I think types like Cesaro are indeed in the upper-tier of all except mic work, and he would do well in just about any era, Sheamus probably would too, there are things from the AE that the current just doesn't have. The AE doesn't need to return but the freedom that allowed it to happen sure would be nice.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2017)

Sheamus aint wrong there but there needs to be both a new creative process and presentation on screen if the masses are every going to believe that. I think Paul Heyman had the right idea in one interview that he did. He said WWE should completely change the format of their show and even do things like play live music. I think that would go a long way. Reality is that while the draft has pumped new energy into the product, it's still a 10+ year old concept, as well as a "general manager." Wrestlers also neeed to be given more say in how they are presented on television. I think that's how more people will get over even if they lose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

Sheamus is right.  But Attitude Era wrestlers had something modern wrestlers lack.. a character.  And ultimately that's just really fucking important.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't like What Culture.  But I agree with the premise.  The IC title has zero value right now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

Damn.  ADR going after HHH again..


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did anyone watch TNA last night?
> 
> Kongo Kong may have the worst look in all of professional wrestling. Holy shit.



Lol there's someone worse than Pete Dunn?


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 15, 2017)

Goddamn I love listening to Jimmy Cornette bury people. It never gets old. He's a spiteful old sonovabitch but he can cut a shoot.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm glad Roman got his revenge. Braun deserves it for almost KILLING reigns.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're not getting what im saying.
> when you're judging his over all career, no.
> no one will be like "well his career got ruined" or "I have to put him on a lower level due to his last match."
> Only regret is we never got taker vs sting or taker vs cena.



In retirement, his in-ring match performer career comes to an end. It's not just a single last match that gives the rub to the other guy.

Undertaker's retirement, which itself is a significant thing, that was spent to put over Roman Reigns will, unless things drastically improve, will look to be ultimately wasted in the end. Few will say Undertaker's career is tainted due to retirement, but -- besides respecting the tradition of going out on your back for the business -- who, among the countless lamenting fans, is genuinely celebrating that Undertaker used his retirement to put over Roman Reigns?

And, as a wrestler's last match, the quality of that match wouldn't exactly be desired for people to remember positively.

But of course -- assuming Undertaker did retire at WM 33, given the rumours now of him having his one last match at the later Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't understand how the commentators can keep boasting about Jinder Mahal's physique.  There were several high profile wellness violations last year.  This guy has acne on his back.

Why aren't they covering themselves just in case??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2017)

dat running hug ROFL 



Rukia said:


> I don't understand how the commentators can keep boasting about Jinder Mahal's physique.  There were several high profile wellness violations last year.  *This guy has acne on his back.*
> 
> Why aren't they covering themselves just in case??



it's part of his charisma


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 15, 2017)

Remember Snitsky? I member


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2017)

Kurt analysis on Roman and his debut as a heel:


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2017)

Pilaf said:


> Goddamn I love listening to Jimmy Cornette bury people. It never gets old. He's a spiteful old sonovabitch but he can cut a shoot.


 Russo always had a thing against wrestling fans.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yet everyone in the Attitude era was ten times more over than any of these guys.



Marginally better booking. the cheap thrills of guts and tits and Steve Austin's ability to exist might have something to do with it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

My dad was a petroleum engineer and he was required to learn French since he spent a lot of time in Algeria.  I swear his French was almost bad as the Miz.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Russo always had a thing against wrestling fans.



It's great that he is basically exposing himself.

But also hard to believe taht someone like that was actually in charge of writing for the E. That's crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Sheamus ain't wrong here



Now if this was adopted as a "past eras are shit storyline" I'd actually tune in to watch Sheamus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2017)

imagine yourself about to be splashed by Nia Jax..

and you'd be like "OH GOD NO!"

then at the exact moment she lands on you, a single tear rolls down your eye instinctively


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Marginally better booking. the cheap thrills of guts and tits and Steve Austin's ability to exist might have something to do with it.



And more interesting gimmicks. I might not have wanted to see Al Snow or the New Age Outlaws get 50/50 booking on Austin (like what most peeps want these days), but I did want to see what they were up to every week.

Back then(fuck me, I'm old), a "midcarder" and/or "jobber" wasn't such a disparaging term. I don't want Crews to be a 10 time world champ, but fuck me just give him something to do at least.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

Huge fucking episode of Raw tomorrow.  Gotta put together the card for Payback.  And what's the latest with Roman Reigns?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2017)

dat boob job


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And more interesting gimmicks. I might not have wanted to see Al Snow or the New Age Outlaws get 50/50 booking on Austin (like what most peeps want these days), but I did want to see what they were up to every week.
> 
> Back then(fuck me, I'm old), a "midcarder" and/or "jobber" wasn't such a disparaging term. I don't want Crews to be a 10 time world champ, but fuck me just give him something to do at least.



Agreed. I was never ignoring or disparaging that aspect of AA or anything.
I just really hate the insinuation that Sheamus's words are meaningless and that the lack of overness is the wrestlers' fault. It's actually starting to urk me more and more as the years go on seeing as how WWE is lowkey revealing that that's bullshit for the most part. 

"Wrestling and wrestlers in are brand have such a higher baseline of talent than the days of old"
"But the guys from the days of old were more popular"

When each an every show seems to be have brand actively fighting being interesting for any extended period of time, who gives a fuck?


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2017)

yep, foot is firmly out the door


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2017)

That's real nice .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh shit this might get taken to another level lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't understand the whole Mauro Ranallo thing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2017)

Ranallo spoke out about pranks JBL pulled that seem to be malicious rather than just playing around, and it looks like this has been a long standing problem. Also evidence that Vince instructed JBL to essentially bully people to pick out "weak" people. Ronallo might sound soft but he's actually got a legit case of workplace harassment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Agreed. I was never ignoring or disparaging that aspect of AA or anything.
> I just really hate the insinuation that Sheamus's words are meaningless and that the lack of overness is the wrestlers' fault. It's actually starting to urk me more and more as the years go on seeing as how WWE is lowkey revealing that that's bullshit for the most part.
> 
> "Wrestling and wrestlers in are brand have such a higher baseline of talent than the days of old"
> ...



All the late 90's stars have the same advice (Austin, DDP, Shawn, etc..). Get a gimmick. Even the dudes that kickstarted the "reality" era had the "straight edge douche" and "bearded elf screaming yes/no" gimmicks.

I mean look at Owens, Nakamura, Balor, Corbin, and Ambrose. Regardless of what you think of them, they always stand out. Roman as well, but for the wrong reasons. Miz is a wrestling god in that aspect.

I know the others are athletic, but I mean so was Lance Storm. Get my drift?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All the late 90's stars have the same advice (Austin, DDP, Shawn, etc..). Get a gimmick. Even the dudes that kickstarted the "reality" era had the "straight edge douche" and "bearded elf screaming yes/no" gimmicks.
> 
> I mean look at Owens, Nakamura, Balor, Corbin, and Ambrose. Regardless of what you think of them, they always stand out. Roman as well, but for the wrong reasons. Miz is a wrestling god in that aspect.
> 
> I know the others are athletic, but I mean so was Lance Storm. Get my drift?


Even look at John Cena (who VInce is trying to model Roman after) he debuted as "The Prototype" and then transformed into the Doctor of Thugonomics. They are true gimmicks. Roman has had 1 as a member of the shield, and is trying to ride that into superstardom, and the audience ain't having any of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2017)

Also, have the Knights


----------



## Ae (Apr 17, 2017)

Man this entrance so was great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

lol.  Gangrel.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All the late 90's stars have the same advice (Austin, DDP, Shawn, etc..). Get a gimmick. Even the dudes that kickstarted the "reality" era had the "straight edge douche" and "bearded elf screaming yes/no" gimmicks.
> 
> I mean look at Owens, Nakamura, Balor, Corbin, and Ambrose. Regardless of what you think of them, they always stand out. Roman as well, but for the wrong reasons. Miz is a wrestling god in that aspect.
> 
> I know the others are athletic, but I mean so was Lance Storm. Get my drift?




That standing out is doing _wonders_ in the booking department.

But yeah, I get it. I mean I rushed right into the line when it came to criticizing Cesaro, so trust me, I get it. I just think that people that cling wholehog to that philosophy that "well... maybe they aren't that intersting" honestly think that it's just a one way street. And it isn't. I'd go so far as to say that that way of thinking is drinking the kool-aid as it were when it comes to the buckpassing WWE does regarding who's successful, who isn't and why. And I'm not really interested in entertaining that anymore, because they've proven they can get anyone over if they truly want to.

But then, at this point I'm beginning to be confrontational and sound a little nutty, and I try not to wander in that direction so... eh, that's all i'll say about it.



Raiden said:


> Oh shit this might get taken to another level lmao.



*sigh*... This is fucking gross....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

So much fucking hype for Raw tomorrow.

I would actually like to see the network add a thirty minute pre-show for every episode of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2017)

Gangrel talks about possibly coming back. Would be an awesome short term angle following Taker's retirement but idk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2017)

the worst finisher of all time is the wasteland


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

10 hours to go.  Everyone should tune in tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 10 hours to go.  Everyone should tune in tonight.


You say that every week! lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Hopefully Curt Hawkins comes out.  Honestly I laugh out loud almost every time I see him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I heard that JBL is going babyface as an announcer.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> the worst finisher of all time is the wasteland



It's pretty bad



Rukia said:


> I heard that JBL is going babyface as an announcer.



It's pretty bad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

Vanilla midgets being able to do 1080 splashes off a twenty foot ladder through ten tables to get a small polite bit of applause compared to The Rock saying he's gonna eat Trish's pie and she can have his strudel getting a ten minute standing ovation while everyone loses their collective minds chanting "ROCKY!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Isn't raw where the shooter was at


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Isn't raw where the shooter was at



...come again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> ...come again?


I mean raw is in Ohio where the shooting happened


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean raw is in Ohio where the shooting happened



Oh okay. For a second I thought there was a gunscare at some show that I hadn't heard about.

What happened in Ohio?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh okay. For a second I thought there was a gunscare at some show that I hadn't heard about.
> 
> What happened in Ohio?



Damn u not from america?

Some dude talking about his girl left him n what he's about to do is her fault. On fb live the dude walked up to a old man asking him did he know her he said he didn't then said well this is her fault and shot the old man. Then he said on fb live that he's killed about 13 people And won't stop till the cops stop him. This happened yesterday n still can't find him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn u not from america?



Sorry, I;m not to date on a lot of news this week because it's fake and SAD! I've become kind of a hermit for a bit and I'm not on much social media.

The only reason I know about the United Airlines thing is because I saw it in the waiting room at the doc's office. Also internet memes.



> Some dude talking about his girl left him n what he's about to do is her fault. On fb live the dude walked up to a old man asking him did he know her he said he didn't then said well this is her fault and shot the old man. Then he said on fb live that he's killed about 13 people And won't stop till the cops stop him. This happened yesterday n still can't find him.



Jesus....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

The United Airlines thing isn't United Airlines.  Zero of the employees are involved were United  employees.  None of the media even points that out.  I believe Republic Airlines is actually the guilty party here.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Daniel Bryan was horribly unfair to Alexa Bliss, Miz, and AJ Styles in 2016.  It's been well documented on this board.  Kevin Owens even called him and Shane out on Talking Smack last week.  They do give opportunities to the people that they like!  And I definitely expect Angle to be more fair.  The Miz and Alexa will no longer be stifled by a jealous general manager.  And I think that is awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

Bryan's gimmick is basically he's a bitter guy angry at people that can still wrestle. Also...he's a terrible GM that is bias against heels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

I am sorta curious as to how Angle's gonna do as GM. So far he seems like he's kinda just there to be there and occasionally spit out catchphrases. Then again, it's only been two weeks. Still, I'm hoping they let him do more now that the shakeup's over with.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bryan's gimmick is basically he's a bitter guy angry at people that can still wrestle. Also...he's a terrible GM that is bias against heels.


That seems pretty accurate.  He's really mad he can't have matches against AJ Styles and Nakamura.  And it comes out during Talking Smack.

And dude definitely stacked the deck against the heel champions and forced them to defend, and defend, and defend their titles.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I am sorta curious as to how Angle's gonna do as GM. So far he seems like he kinda just there to be there and occasionally spit out catchphrases. Then again, it's only been two weeks. Still, I'm hoping they let him do more now that the shakeup's over with.


I think less is more.  I hope we don't see Angle 4-5 times every week.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think less is more.  I hope we don't see Angle 4-5 times every week.



Well, sure, but if he doesn't at least have some presence, then they might as well have just given the job to Jamie Noble, y'know what I mean?

Like don't have him in brow-beating contests with the heels or anything, but some of the wrestlers should get in his face more or insult his ability to manage or he should come out and hype of the crowd with some neat match announcements every now and then. Just basic stuff that makes him feel like he's something other than being a nostalgia meme, cuz at the moment, he feels plastic.

But like I said, it's been 2 weeks and they've been busy with other stuff. I'm mostly just tossing out thoughts, honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

@Shirker so it sounds a little like you are concerned.  That you haven't enjoyed his work so far.

His segments with Sami Zayn were not good.  I agree with that.  Everything else has been decent though imo.  And I liked that time he pointed out that Enzo and Cass spelled soft wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose was basically fired from Smackdown.  He might as well have been let go.  I hope he finds the hunger that he has been missing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm so sick of authority figures. A long time ago, wrestlers just wrestled and authority figures only showed up to set-up big matches or making rulings. Wrestlers were all millionaire athletes who lived glamorous lives off-screen. Now everyone's some authority figure's puppet and all wrestlers are cucks that are powerless before them and they're all portrayed as people who would otherwise be homeless if they weren't employed by the WWE.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 17, 2017)

I like Corbin's finisher. They should protect it. Dont know if he can perform that against one of the "giants" tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I like Corbin's finisher. They should protect it. Dont know if he can perform that against one of the "giants" tho.


Who is the biggest guy to even perform it against on Smackdown?

Could he hit the End of Days on Rowen on Harper?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Rip the revival


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Shirker so it sounds a little like you are concerned.  That you haven't enjoyed his work so far.
> 
> His segments with Sami Zayn were not good.  I agree with that.  Everything else has been decent though imo.  And I liked that time he pointed out that Enzo and Cass spelled soft wrong.



The Enzo and Cass thing was pretty funny yeah. But otherwise I've just ben sorta bored. I'm glad he's back though.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm so sick of authority figures. A long time ago, wrestlers just wrestled and authority figures only showed up to set-up big matches or making rulings. Wrestlers were all millionaire athletes who lived glamorous lives off-screen. Now everyone's some authority figure's puppet and all wrestlers are cucks that are powerless before them and they're all portrayed as people who would otherwise be homeless if they weren't employed by the WWE.



I'm not really big on this aspect of it either. I don't think anyone is really. What made Vince work so well is that he wasn't afraid to be played for a chump on television, so it always felt like the wrestlers had some sort of control. Not so much with Steph walking around. Even Trips is sorta guilty of it getting all those licks in on Seth before the match with Seth having no rebuttal, and then losing solely because he was distracted by his wife.

What makes it suck even more is that in some rrspects it's not like the whole "cuck wrestler" thing is an inaccurate portrayal. There are a few guys that've gone on record in basically saying they'd rather be on TV doing fuck all and get that big paycheck than go back to the table scraps of indie work.

Related, I got no problem with SD's means of handling the concept. Shane's character doesn't throw his weight around much, and Daniel does, but only in retaliation of the wrestlers being dicks to him, and even then he only ever does it to Miz and maybe Corbin that one time I guess.



WhatADrag said:


> Rip the revival



Wut happon?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Thor banned again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh I see.  Dash Wilder is hurt.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh I see.  Dash Wilder is hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah not good.  Vince already probably isn't that high on them.

Raw is crashing and burning already.  I see no reason to believe that Balor has passed the concussion protocol either.

Send Sasha, Alexa, and Miz to SD and I won't ever have to watch Raw again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Thor banned )))))))))


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Gonna watch Raw instead of Hawks game. They are done .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

If you're reading this Thor

Fuck

U

Loser

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Loser loser


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

T
H
O
R
T H O R


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Thor is banned? What a drag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

I guess the hammer was brought down on Thor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Heh, recap of last week without the crowd reaction.  

Hmm, so starting Raw off with the company's biggest baby face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

The problem with a monster like Braun is they can almost never lose after you build them like this.  Very hard to book.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Lmao Braun is a babyface


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Angle getting boos for trying to suspend Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I fucking told you guys!  Miz is on Raw for Miz Tv!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Boo.  Not a good way to advertise Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

miz vs dean again?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

joe coming out to that no response


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> joe coming out to that no response


I think he doesn't seem like a monster compared to a guy like Braun.

He needs to be given a chance to get over.  I don't know let him talk once in a while.  He hasn't cut a promo in weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Yea I dont see them breaking up Joe and KO .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Joe will be in complete control when the commercials end.  The tide always shifts during the commerical break.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Can't believe that RAW is without a world champion now.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Can't believe that RAW is without a world champion now.


Raw did this tho themselves, when they let Goldberg get the title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Jericho could win at Payback.

I like Jericho.  But that would be a big loss for Smackdown if they lost KO.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Raw did this tho themselves, when they let Goldberg get the title.



WWE has ruined everything with he Roman crap.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Who is the longest tenured WWE guy now? Kane? Jericho?


----------



## Ae (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho could win at Payback.
> 
> I like Jericho.  But that would be a big loss for Smackdown if they lost KO.



Jericho ain't winning


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Heels winning by tap out is new.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho could win at Payback.
> 
> I like Jericho.  But that would be a big loss for Smackdown if they lost KO.




Nope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Stupid What chants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Goldberg winning the title really has less to do with the state of Raw rather than treating their world champion like shit during the time they should have been building him even if only to get eaten by Oldberg. 

The booking of KO as a chicken shit heel for the majority of that run actually did more damage to the titles credibility than putting it on a 50 year old who took 14 bumps for like 10 minutes of in-ring work. Go figure.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Heel/babyface.  It doesn't matter.  Jericho constantly jobs regardless of alignment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Well there goes Braun on his monster tirade.   He just took out Team Mid-life Crisis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

WWE really trying to force heel Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank god we don't have to watch Golden Truth.

And holy shit.  Was that Jamie Noble?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Payback is a bitch,the kingslayer Seth freaking Rollins will produce another match of the night at Payback


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stupid What chants.


What?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE really trying to force heel Strowman.



Braun is the biggest babyface on the roster because the fans cheer him against the biggest heel, WWE is just deciding to give us a different kind of good guy like they do with Roman as a bad guy. That's the VKM logic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

What?  Eric Rowen gets to be in a #1 contender's match?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

United reference.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

your sawft and sloppy, they callin me papi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Eww an Enzo match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh no.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Shut up Enzo your act has gotten boring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun is the biggest babyface on the roster because the fans cheer him against the biggest heel, WWE is just deciding to give us a different kind of good guy like they do with Roman as a bad guy. That's the VKM logic.


Isnt him whooping everyone ass kinda Stone Cold type of face?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

You suck Enzo.  How about showing some humility?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What?


Who?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

So the Club about to be fed to a homewrecker.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

And haven't we seen this match enough?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who?


WHat?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Enzo is going to get in and get his ass kicked for 90% of the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> WHat?


Who?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Best roast in WWE? Nothing can top the roast the Rock gave to Billy Gun with the God stuff.Absolutely hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

That move from Enzo and Cass isn't very practical.  Cass could just run over these guys with a clothesline.  Gently tossing Enzo at them is weak and inefficient.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Wonder how WWE will keep the tag titles off of Enzo and Cass till Brooklyn or if they'll have them go into Barclays with the belts.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Isnt him whooping everyone ass kinda Stone Cold type of face?



That's a great point. I don't think anyone is giving it that level of sophisticated thought. Like the way they tried to spin the Roman shit was HHH brainwashing the crowd against Cena at Mania 22 or whatever it was.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose your White Sox are getting pounded by my Yanks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That move from Enzo and Cass isn't very practical.  Cass could just run over these guys with a clothesline.  Gently tossing Enzo at them is weak and inefficient.



Is this the complainer gimmick or do you really not understand the, admittedly poor, concept they're trying to get over. Like the shit is supposed to be that Enzo is inept. This entire style of tagging is basically a crappy comedy version of southern style tag team wrestling, with Enzo taking heat 90% of the match. But you get that's not inherently flawed, the flaw is that Enzo is just trash in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Wonder how WWE will keep the tag titles off of Enzo and Cass till Brooklyn or if they'll have them go into Barclays with the belts.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great point. I don't think anyone is giving it that level of sophisticated thought. Like the way they tried to spin the Roman shit was HHH brainwashing the crowd against Cena at Mania 22 or whatever it was.


Oh yea I forgot about that .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Dean Ambrose your White Sox are getting pounded by my Yanks.


Brah Sox in rebuild mode.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Why would you work Enzo's arm?  it makes no sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Good a Club win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are jobbers now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Enzo and Cass won't be feuding with the Club right?  

@SoulTaker is going to be worried too.  He knows how many times we have seen that match.  We just had the superstar shake up.  How can this be????


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

It's mad funny that Vince keeps putting Enzo out there to wrestle when literally no one is paying for that shit. They pay for the promo not to see him wrestle or get his ass kicked. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah Sox in rebuild mode.



So are the Yankees


----------



## Ae (Apr 17, 2017)

Bring Wrestlemania back to the east  coast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It's mad funny that Vince keeps putting Enzo out there to wrestle when literally no one is paying for that shit. They pay for the promo not to see him wrestle or get his ass kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> So are the Yankees


Yea but you guys are definitely better.  Plus you dont have the curse of not hitting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> Bring Wrestlemania back to the east  coast


Chicago you mean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Well at least we are getting a segment where we know who the faces and heels are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Ae said:


> Bring Wrestlemania back to the east  coast



I think because of Summerslam having been locked up for like 3 straight years and the smark nature of east coast fans they're hesitant to bring it back here. I'd love another Mania in the Garden.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but you guys are definitely better.  Plus you dont have the curse of not hitting



It's April dude but we've had plenty of problems getting hits over the calendar year sample. At the same time I mean most people, even fans don't even know the dudes in our lineup. They know Aaron Judge is 6'7 and 260 or that Greg Bird hit a bit in 2015 but they don't know much else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Miz isnt wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Ambrose/Miz is going to be a case study of why the SD booking committee shits on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well at least we are getting a segment where we know who the faces and heels are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Speaking of which, did Miz takes notes of that interview in preparation for Ambrose.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Maryse hawt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of which, did Miz takes notes of that interview in preparation for Ambrose.


He did call Ambrose complacent.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Kalisto into the trash.

Oh shit. Big Show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think because of Summerslam having been locked up for like 3 straight years and the smark nature of east coast fans they're hesitant to bring it back here. I'd love another Mania in the Garden.
> 
> 
> 
> It's April dude but we've had plenty of problems getting hits over the calendar year sample. At the same time I mean most people, even fans don't even know the dudes in our lineup. They know Aaron Judge is 6'7 and 260 or that Greg Bird hit a bit in 2015 but they don't know much else.


True but I think Yanks have shown to get more talented hitters. Hitters come to Sox to die sort of .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose has been an awesome intercontinental champion?  Really Michael Cole?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Lmao Kalisto in the trash


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Braun doing his part in keeping the arena clean by taking out the rodents.  Well at least Kalisto gets his paycheck for tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Yea Brawnys starting to win me over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 17, 2017)

Braun looked like he was going to cry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Braun looked like he was going to cry


I thought Big Show looked a little scared.  Like Big Show regretted his actions instantly.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Aries brought a Banana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Normally when you have guest visiting the ring they sit at the commentary section.  So why are they out near the ring while commentary is out at the ramp.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Normally when you have guest visiting the ring they sit at the commentary section.  So why are they out near the ring while commentary is out at the ramp.


It's just lazy.  It reminds me of when Enzo and Cass got involved in a match between the Club and Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea Brawnys starting to win me over.



>only just now being won over by Braun Drawman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's just lazy.  It reminds me of when Enzo and Cass got involved in a match between the Club and Sheamus/Cesaro.



Don't tell me they are going to try to set up a fatal four way for Neville's title because that was the outcome for that "run in".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I hate the umbrella spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Crowd cheering for the parasol, me thinks a possible match at the next WM: Umbrella vs Broom.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Smart move by TJ Perkins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >only just now being won over by Braun Drawman


It takes more beatings for him to have me as a fan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crowd cheering for the parasol, me thinks a possible match at the next WM: Umbrella vs Broom.


Special guest referee: Shovel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Well Crews and Titus earned their paycheck for tonight without having their asses handed to them.    But still with the Titus brand?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Crews and Titus earned their paycheck for tonight without having their asses handed to them.    But still with the Titus brand?


That was cringey.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I hate these lazy matches that throw in all of the superstars.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

And the time to turn Sasha is pretty good.  She isn't getting the cheers she used to.  The hell in a cell defeat, road block defeat, and the program with Nia Jax killed her momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Alexa/Sasha is really something to watch due to the rumored real life animosity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alexa/Sasha is really something to watch due to the rumored real life animosity.


No its shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, I guess everyone has different preferences.  Outside of a few acts, I almost always would prefer to see women compete.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And the time to turn Sasha is pretty good.  She isn't getting the cheers she used to.  The hell in a cell defeat, road block defeat, and the program with Nia Jax killed her momentum.



Still not enough faces to do it.  Dana Brook might as well not exist.  Then you have Emma, Nia, Alexa.  Not sure Mickie's allignment but even then it's lop sided.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to put Sasha in that submission that Nia used.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

I want to be in that submission mickie used on Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

This is a long match.  Damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Entertaining match with Bliss's craftiness winning it for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Big Show fucked up.  He's going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm fairly certain Mickie is a face right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Good womens match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Balor time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'm fairly certain Mickie is a face right now.


It's hard to tell right?

I'm excited to see a Sasha/Mickie program now.

I just don't know what they are going to do with Nia long term.  It's really difficult to book a match like that with her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is the best.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Is it odd that I listen to WWE theme music at work as sort of a focusing agent?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Better be a squash for Finn.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Very odd.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

A friend of mine runs Mickie's site, and is close personal friends with her. 

Also, I know Balor is charismatic, but I can never understand his style (technical, brawler, high flyer etc)


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Balor forever in the mid card.He's having a much with freaking Hawkins.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Cop de grace


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better be a squash for Finn.


Curt Hawkins with a roll up.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2017)

Please WWE stop with the crowd cutaway

Also I hope in a year or so Balor goes full heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Balor forever in the mid card.He's having a much with freaking Hawkins.


Squash match to allow for him to heal, and to maintain popularity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> A friend of mine runs Mickie's site, and is close personal friends with her.
> 
> Also, I know Balor is charismatic, but I can never understand his style (technical, brawler, high flyer etc)


@SoulTaker  can you elaborate for me on Balor's style.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

What did Hawkins do?  Why does Vince hate him?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cop de grace



Also how does he do that move without killing someone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Raw promoting a Smackdown feud looool


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Balor has that Japanese style right?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did Hawkins do?  Why does Vince hate him?



He was tag team champions with Zack Ryder.  That has to count against him if your name isn't Mojo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Also how does he do that move without killing someone


the same way Low Ki did, the same way AA does. I believe AJ did that too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did Hawkins do?  Why does Vince hate him?



Probably because he's was associated with Ryder back in the day.   Squashing those for no apparent reason but his own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Velocity, Sunday Night Heat, Nitro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Drifter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Lol it never gets old too bad most wrestlers dont get freedom like Jericho.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol it never gets old too bad most wrestlers dont get freedom like Jericho.


I wonder if AJ Styles is given any sort of freedom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder if AJ Styles is given any sort of freedom.


A bit . If the Shield boys dont get it then he probably doesnt either.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol it never gets old too bad most wrestlers dont get freedom like Jericho.


When he mentioned beach ball mania a few weeks ago.  

Only a handful of guys have creative freedom.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Just team Wyatt with his brother and have them feud with the Hardyz already.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

What is Bray talking about?  This is atrocious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Ugh just shut up and do Broken Matt vs Bray already!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Bray has negative momentum.  I think his character needs a major overhaul.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 17, 2017)

Either I haven't been paying enough attention or every Hardy Boyz match has been sponsored by Xyzal and I find that weird.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh looky, Fox is part of the Divas division again.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Hardyz!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Matt is definitely still showing his Broken side in his expressions, but toned down until the TNA shit goes through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

TNA needs to fuck off and die.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

This is a pretty appealing match.  Hopefully they get 15-20 minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Also, House of Horrors match sounds like something from the early 90's WCW gimmicks.   Honestly, they better pull that off well or it's another electric chair cage match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> TNA needs to fuck off and die.



They hemorrhaged their name talent like no other.  Was surprised that Magnus went back instead of following his wife to the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> They hemorrhaged their name talent like no other.  Was surprised that Magnus went back instead of following his wife to the WWE.


They have always been a cheap WCW knock off. Never felt like they had a legitimate own identity


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Excited to see where they are going with this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor has that Japanese style right?


Nah, he's more like generic indy cruiser tbh. Slingblade, Coup de Grace, shotgun dropkick...he does safe, but kinda cool looking spots. Spectacular but not blow away or particularly dangerous.

God...unbroken Hardys are so boring. Sheamus and Cesaro blow them away tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> They hemorrhaged their name talent like no other.  Was surprised that Magnus went back instead of following his wife to the WWE.


Rumor has it that someone in the WWE gave a bad recommendation for Magnus, so the WWE lost interest in him. I bet someone is salty he married Mickie or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rumor has it that someone in the WWE gave a bad recommendation for Magnus, so the WWE lost interest in him. I bet someone is salty he married Mickie or something.


Cena?  Orton?


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 17, 2017)

Boring RAW,I only liked Alexa and Sasha,my boy Seth and Kalisto in the trash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rumor has it that someone in the WWE gave a bad recommendation for Magnus, so the WWE lost interest in him. I bet someone is salty he married Mickie or something.



Hmm, so keeping Magnus off the company so that person can have all he wants with the MILF.  

Also, if you are going to try to make Strowman heel, have him terrorize talent that the crowd gives a damn about.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

I can't believe this #1 contender match on SD.  Tons of jobbers involved.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

If you don't like the Shield members individually.. I think Raw is going to become a tough watch.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe this #1 contender match on SD.  Tons of jobbers involved.


AJ should be in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Battle of the Beards now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

AJ needs to put Shane through another car window.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Braun needs new ring pants.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Kip up by Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Come on Bork, show up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Please break the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Cleveland is trash.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

Roman incoming?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cleveland is trash.


This is Columbus.  And it's a decent city.  Especially for Ohio.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

crowd is dead, or at least the crew is making it seem that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

Match is fire


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2017)

there ya go!!!!!!!! haven't seen that in forever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

It's not a match I would be going nuts for either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is Columbus.  And it's a decent city.  Especially for Ohio.


Nah the fans are trash and so is trashio


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Kek ref flew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2017)

Wait you didnt pin him you stupid idiot!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

@God Movement is hyped for Payback.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait you didnt pin him you stupid idiot!!


He should have pinned him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

I think the ref is dead.   Man he went flying out the broken ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

They had fans actually crying for this match. Holy shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)

that ref


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2017)

RIP REF

He took the biggest bump of all.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RIP REF
> 
> He took the biggest bump of all.


 He should have been laying next to the Big Show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RIP REF
> 
> He took the biggest bump of all.



Does that qualify as hazard pay.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Hopefully Raw had the dark match before the show started.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2017)

Nia hugging the life out of Sasha was my favorite part of the show.  Camera was zoomed in on Sasha's ass.  Well done Vince.  Well done.  You know what people want after all.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Excited to see where they are going with this.



I know the businessman manager angle is overused, but it's weird seeing Titus do it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

The tag division could really use the Prime Time Players.  Especially on Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

So
Roman vs Braun
Orton vs Bray
Hugger vs Alexa
Hardyz vs Cesaro and Sheamus
Neville vs Double A
Seth vs Joe
Dean vs Miz

???


Should be a good card minus orton vs bray.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Ae said:


> I know the businessman manager angle is overused, but it's weird seeing Titus do it.


Never forget.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Man, just saying...but Bray's promo with the special effects looked cheesy as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So
> Roman vs Braun
> Orton vs Bray
> Hugger vs Alexa
> ...


I was thinking put Sasha and Mickie in a match.  But nah.  The women's division doesn't have much depth.  It's a mistake to blow through some of the new matchups too quickly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, just saying...but Bray's promo with the special effects looked cheesy as fuck.


The hocus pocus is getting increasingly cheesy.  That nonsense with the maggots at Wrestlemania was terrible.  I think WWE should manipulate the tape on the network and erase the ring special effects for that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, just saying...but Bray's promo with the special effects looked cheesy as fuck.


All of Brays promos starting to look cheesy as fuck for the simple fact he talks all this shit just to lose.



Rukia said:


> I was thinking put Sasha and Mickie in a match.  But nah.  The women's division doesn't have much depth.  It's a mistake to blow through some of the new matchups too quickly.


Nah I wouldn't want that for the simple fact it could be saved for later and used for a main card. Putting it on the pre show wouldn't do that match justice and putting it on the payback card would just make it an after thought. But it's wwe and they will easily put that on the show when bayley vs alexa will simply be enough.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Well I think Bayley/Alexa is a mistake too.  They have one episode of Raw to build to that match.  I don't really want to see it, but Bayley should probably be facing Nia at the PPV.  She could have beaten her one last time and moved to the next program.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

I would have went with Bayley vs Mickie.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2017)

Hits on Brays Youtube vid this week so far are horrible. not a good sign for his pop with the fans.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2017)

Not sure where they are going with the Braun-Lesnar-Reigns thing. Braun might actually win at Payback and then take Lesnar on first.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh good news guys.  The ref is alive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

Romans brother passed away.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

I can see Mia working with Mickie,  experience helping out the botchamania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Strowman is doing what Bray Wyatt should be doing.  Bray Wyatt needs to shut the hell up.  Frankly he should have done so two weeks ago.  Now isn't the time for promos.  He should have beat the shit out of Randy Orton backstage.  Thrown him into a vehicle.  Taken him somewhere.  And beaten the shit out of him some more.  Maybe he would actually seem threatening if WWE did something like that with him.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 18, 2017)

R.I.P. ROSEY

3 MINUTE WARNING!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Braun/Big Show made the AM Sports Center. The anchors were genuinely impressed.

WWE needs Keith Lee and Dijak. There is actually a collection of really talented big guys out there and they show you can have the larger than life look while being good hands. Big Show/Braun has delivered twice now.



Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker  can you elaborate for me on Balor's style.



He's considered technical/high flying. For me he's sort of in that Edge style where if you kind of take away all the frills you're left with a very good pro wrestler who busts his ass but it's just above average. Ghost have a pretty good assessment actually.

The next bit is more so my opinion on his style which I've discussed before. Just putting the preface here because that's not necessarily what your question was. It becomes a comparison of Balor and Cena at the end fwiw.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Getting into the Edge comparison, which is not supposed to be exactly apples to apples, I think the major difference is that Edge projected his persona as the "Ultimate Opportunist" in a way that made you believe him as this creative heel who thrived on chaos, that he was actually intelligent. That kind of character projection will make you seem better, just look at Bobby Roode and well Demon Balor. Finn can do that but he really is way better at it as a heel because tbh there isn't really a difference besides his entrance as Demon Balor whereas as a heel he's kind of a bastard.

Devitt(his real/old name) as a heel is quite a bit better than Balor has been as a face whether it's NXT or WWE. I mean his work rate doesn't necessarily change, as again he is one of the hardest working guys in the company, but to me his greatest positive is his greatest weakness but it's more obvious as a face. Balor is consistent almost dreadfully consistent because again I don't think the guy can really have a "bad" match

Just as another example, because I feel there's usually a misunderstanding with this stuff and it becomes about this guy doesn't have a massive move set or whatever, but to me Cena is a better wrestler than Balor because his matches peak higher. I think Balor gives more consistent quality but in a big match I think he finds a way to barely underdeliver in the majority of them. Whereas the majority of the big Cena matches really do deliver.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2017)

Damn now the 3 Minute Warning team is really gone.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

What a weird match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2017)

Just heard about Rosey. That _really_ sucks. 
Hope Roman's doin' alright.



Rukia said:


> What a weird match.



True... but it does mean that SD is keeping the WWE title.  (and Bray is losing again. )
How odd. I was sure they were considering moving it over to Raw to make up for Bork. Where the hell does this leave them, then?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

TNA lost a lawsuit and need money to pay it off and they're now in negotiations with WWE to let them use the broken Hardys gimmick.

I'm sure it's a coincidence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Just heard about Rosey. That _really_ sucks.
> Hope Roman's doin' alright.
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming the match is against Orton, I guess a heel needs to win?  Ziggler would make the most sense.  But he is going to feud with Nakamura.  I guess Rowen just laid out Orton.  But it would be crazy to make a jobber like him the #1 contender.

I don't think it is appetizing to anyone.  But maybe Jinder Mahal is going to win?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Can't hinder the Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh wow.  I totally missed this last night:


Raw trying to build a lower card to their women's division?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA lost a lawsuit and need money to pay it off and they're now in negotiations with WWE to let them use the broken Hardys gimmick.
> 
> I'm sure it's a coincidence.



Honestly it would be Jarrett as fuck for this to have been TNA's plan the entire time. Really don't think they wanted the Hardys back. They cost too much money and aren't draws for TNA so they're negative value for the fed. Holding up their naming rights to see if someone would pay for them is classic double J.



Rukia said:


> What a weird match.



Really don't want them investing time in Mojo, Jinder, or Rowan. There's so many more talented guys out there and dudes with better looks. All 3 should honestly be future endeavored if it frees up time/money to invest in other dudes they haven't signed yet.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA lost a lawsuit and need money to pay it off and they're now in negotiations with WWE to let them use the broken Hardys gimmick.
> 
> I'm sure it's a coincidence.



This was gonna go down the easy or the hard way honestly. Shame they chose "hard".



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can't hinder the Jinder.



Jinder winning the XPac challenge
Jinder wrestling and killing Orton in front of thousands of people to win the belt.
Jinder becoming Smackdown's resident monster heel champion.

YFW Jinder on Smackdown wasn't an acquisition on Bryan's part... but a threat on Angle's.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

This really is a match that features a bunch of guys that never win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

Skipping Chicago and bought money in the bank tickets instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Dumbasses tweeting "HAHA YOUR BROTHER DIED!" at Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 18, 2017)

Why did the US title #1 contender match last week have guys who are higher on the card than  the WWE title #1 contender match, lol.

AJ vs KO or Randy vs...Harper I guess? Which one of these is the main event match here?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Orton and Harper had a really good ppv match a couple months ago.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Orton vs Jinder is the main event for Backlash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dumbasses tweeting "HAHA YOUR BROTHER DIED!" at Roman Reigns.


smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

I want Randy vs Sami

Mike Bennett and Maria Kanellis-Bennett are WWE bound, according to . The report indicates that they are likely going to appear on the Smackdown brand.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What a weird match.


Remove Jinder insert AJ Styles and it's a thousand times better.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Just heard about Rosey. That _really_ sucks.
> Hope Roman's doin' alright.
> 
> 
> ...


The WWE Television Championship


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I can see Nia working with Mickie,  experience helping out the botchamania.



Yep


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Why did the US title #1 contender match last week have guys who are higher on the card than  the WWE title #1 contender match, lol.
> 
> AJ vs KO or Randy vs...Harper I guess? Which one of these is the main event match here?


Deliberate sabotage of Smackdown to make Raw the superior brand.  Sabotage the WWE title so that the Universal title becomes more prestigious.  Throw the WWE champion into boring dead end feuds.  Push Mojo Rawley.  Push Jinder Mahal.  Put a belt on Naomi.  Put a belt on Randy Orton.

Vince is definitely trying to kill the show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Mickie is the best person on the roster to help Nia.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What a weird match.



Geekdown Live is truly horrible.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

Sami or Harper should win that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dumbasses tweeting "HAHA YOUR BROTHER DIED!" at Roman Reigns.



That's fucking gross.

I was afraid this'd happen.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

There's a lot of trolls and genuine terrible people.  So I'm not surprised.

WWE does deserve some of the blame though for making this guy so disliked.  This is what happens when you don't listen to the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Geekdown Live is truly horrible.


US title is the top belt.  WWE title is like the IC title.  No value at all anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol.  The Shining Stars destroying American Alpha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2017)

Sad to hear of Rosey's passing.   I remember him from 3 Minute Warning and his team up with the Hurricane.  

So starting SD off with the Queen herself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

lemme suck on them titties charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Fuck yeah.  Da Queen!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

SD Live has some fucking star power now!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree.  Hand the belt to Charlotte now.  Don't want to wait until Backlash.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Terrible way to start off the show


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

I like how SD experiments with their women's division. Giving them opening segments, giving them more than 2 segments, letting them have tear away brawls.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol.  That official getting involved.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Officials have to work security in this company?


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

A few years ago, I would have switched the channel already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

jesus


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

This persistent need to fucking recycle matches is the worst WWE trope there is. If the point is to get interest and there are generally diminishing returns on most feuds then why the fuck do you have your champion fight the #1 contender before the PPV. It takes value and prestige away from any singles match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  That official getting involved.



That dude was really into it. I feel like most dudes are hesitant and like I don't want to grab the women in the wrong spot but that ref was on Charlotte like a hobo on a ham and cheese.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This persistent need to fucking recycle matches is the worst WWE trope there is. If the point is to get interest and there are generally diminishing returns on most feuds then why the fuck do you have your champion fight the #1 contender before the PPV. It takes value and prestige away from any singles match.


I actually think throwing Alexa and Mickie into a match with Sasha and Nia was the greater sin.

It was one fucking week.  And the WWE already threw all of the top women on Raw into one match.  So much for any of these matchups being fresh.  

I guess you could say that we were left with a small taste of Alexa/Sasha and Mickie/Sasha.  And we were left wanting more.  But I think it's proof that the WWE is creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> That dude was really into it. I feel like most dudes are hesitant and like I don't want to grab the women in the wrong spot but that ref was on Charlotte like a hobo on a ham and cheese.


It reminded me of refs grabbing Nikki when she was brawling with Natalya.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually think throwing Alexa and Mickie into a match with Sasha and Nia was the greater sin.
> 
> It was one fucking week.  And the WWE already threw all of the top women on Raw into one match.  So much for any of these matchups being fresh.
> 
> I guess you could say that we were left with a small taste of Alexa/Sasha and Mickie/Sasha.  And we were left wanting more.  But I think it's proof that the WWE is creatively bankrupt.



I mean I get what you're saying about blowing off that match in a regular tag but I think that multi person matches are important for preserving the singles match. They should offer a taste but I think doubles is way more problematic to getting that result as opposed to say trios/six man tag.

I think the takeaway though is both methods are bad.



Rukia said:


> It reminded me of refs grabbing Nikki when she was brawling with Natalya.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

No one cares about Jinder Mahal. Please go away.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

mojo dancing like he bout to win it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2017)

So will roids or spastic take this match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh wow.  The #1 contender match already?


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Sami Zayn seems like such a cool dude.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> mojo dancing like he bout to win it


I don't see what wwe sees in this guy.

Luke Harper is much better.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I would be afraid to wrestle Jinder.  I saw that blow he landed on Balor.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see what wwe sees in this guy.
> 
> Luke Harper is much better.



Dude it's his friendship with Gronkowski. WWE wanted Gronk in a WWE ring and have been angling for it since Gronk was showing up at Full Sail for NXT tapings. It's pretty much just as terriawful as WWE employing Otunga because he's married to Jennifer Hudson.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

It's Sami's match to win. I don't think WWE's high on Luke, unfortunately. And Mojo is a generic meathead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I think Luke would be golden if he were 5 years younger.  He would get a big singles push.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Luke needs a better attire. Whatever happened to his green vest?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't get who WWE thinks is paying to see Jinder Mahal do anything. Dude can't talk and it's not even just that he is shit in the ring but he's dangerous and can't even sell. If he could sell and you wanted him to be a roided up Jihadist or whatever fine, I get it, it's the classic offensive Middle East sympathizer gimmick. But no one wants to see this dude succeed and it's go away heat at best.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Luke would be golden if he were 5 years younger.  He would get a big singles push.



I mean 5 years younger he's Baron Corbin's age. That doesn't really matter in wrestling. The aging curves are different. Harper is actually entrenched in his "prime" years.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd rather have Jinder managing Khali again


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't know why they always do the spot with throw one guy into a group of guys. They are visibly gently falling down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2017)

Holy shit, they went with Jinder.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you serious?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

Ayee the girl booing Jinder was p cute


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2017)

Roids takes the match.    Man they want that body build.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I told you guys.  And they aren't even pretending that Bray could win the title at payback.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Who the fuck is going to pay to see this feud? This Jinder Mahal shit is fucking terrible. 

I get everyone wants to lampoon him for obviously being on something but the issue isn't that he's on PED's it's that PED's aren't regulated for use in WWE.


----------



## Ae (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope it's a rib and before their match Vince's tell Jinder he's not really competing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

jinder running sd slater running raw drew running nxt
3mb baby


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

Vince is scripting this. Corbin calling Sami "neurotic" is a straight up Vince line.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

how long is ellsworth gonna be on the roster


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince is scripting this. Corbin calling Sami "neurotic" is a straight up Vince line.



all makes sense now.
these promos
charlotte opening the show
jinder winning and blaming americans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

lowkey the summer of jinder among us


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

I like how they saving naka for the ppv.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Big win for Primo and Epico.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Charlotte on Talking Smack? Okay.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2017)

Mahal? Seriously?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

The Alexa/Charlotte race is on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

So much for babyface JBL.  Sucking up to KO big time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 18, 2017)

I feel like we're about to get a Baron Corbin push and that's why Jinder is getting the number 1 contender spot aside from shock value aka throwing something random out there because it gets people talking. He'd be the heel to take it off Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I would have loved a tap out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

corbin need to chill almost hurt aj so much tonight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Weird finish.  AJ winning by count out.  Getting tossed into KO.  No brawl between KO and AJ afterwards.

This was just very unusual.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Tony Nese has a tremendous physique guys.

Here comes Kendrick.  Hopefully he has another lesson for Tozawa.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Raw was better this week.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

American Alpha is dead.  Send them back to NXT.





[S-A-F] said:


> Mahal? Seriously?!


Give Jinder the belt.  There is no reason not to do it.  Orton is dying out there.  Every segment with him is just awful right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

shut the hell up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Jinder telling us to accept diversity when everyone was rooting for the Syrian Muslim to win the match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Awesome end to 205 Live.  TJ Perkins is finally taking his career seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

No DB = Smackdown Live downgrade.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

Summer of Jinder gonna match punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

The American Dream Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Charlotte threw on a red dress for Talking Smack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2017)

Charlotte overdressed with this casual af show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2017)

like I wouldn't pay to see jinder but I'm not minding this push.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Charlotte broke character too.  It was definitely a babyface promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2017)

So was watching Bulls vs Celtics what happened on Smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So was watching Bulls vs Celtics what happened on Smackdown?


Jinder Mahal #1 contender.  Will face Randy Orton for the title at Backlash!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm an hour into Smackdown so far and

*HAAAAAHAHAHAHA AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAAAAA*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will give the rest of my thoughts after I'm done, but so far, entertaining show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't believe we are getting Charlotte/Naomi twice in two weeks.  They are really blowing through one of their most intriguing matchups in a hurry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe we are getting Charlotte/Naomi twice in two weeks.  They are really blowing through one of their most intriguing matchups in a hurry.


Naomi? Intriguing matchup? Pick one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder Mahal #1 contender.  Will face Randy Orton for the title at Backlash!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naomi? Intriguing matchup? Pick one.


Naomis gotten better in the ring though.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 19, 2017)

>Balor is a HHH project
>Jinder gives a stiff as fuck forearm to Balor
>makes Balor look weak and injury prone
>Jinder moves over to Smackdown
>Now the #1 contender

Jinder confirmed to be Shanes hitman.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naomi? Intriguing matchup? Pick one.


I'm not a big fan.  But she's a babyface at least.  Becky/Charlotte is going to happen in a hurry at this rate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

hearing Rusev is gonna be back in the next few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> >Balor is a HHH project
> >Jinder gives a stiff as fuck fore arm to Balor
> >makes Balor look weak and injury prone
> >Jinder moves over to Smackdown
> ...


Dude.  I am very much in favor of a good conspiracy theory.

This was Jinder's reward for putting up with that awful Gronk nonsense.  And yes.  For putting the boom on Finn Balor.  And starting up conversations about how injury prone he is.

Shane has no power though.  It was Vince that gave Jinder his orders.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hearing Rusev is gonna be back in the next few weeks.


Jinder's rise is also part of Rusev's de-push.  WWE really wants us to know that Rusev held Jinder back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder's rise is also part of Rusev's de-push.  WWE really wants us to know that Rusev held Jinder back.


there is no such thing of de push considering he didn't do shit on Raw.
I don't even think Jinder push that massive on the grander scale like he's not gonna win the title and I'm not sure if the wwe title main events.

Rusev can easily come back and find a spot.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2017)

Jinder jacked the fuck up Mahal is getting this title shot because his new look got Vince hard af.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

No seriously.  Jinder knew what Vince likes.  Props to him.  His strategy worked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2017)

Jinder was rewarded for beating up that injury prone vanilla midget Balor who like that D-minus player Bryan, almost forced Vince to abandon his plans with The Big Dog Roman Reigns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 19, 2017)

Jinder Mahal is a stalling tactic. Orton beats Bray at Payback then beats Jinder 3 weeks later at the SD PPV. Corbin is apparently someone they see as a main eventer so the timeline for him to be built up for MitB is right there. It's 2 months away and he's being protected with count out losses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

Checked out the rest of SDL. The show sorta dipped after the 6 pack match. Charlotte/Naomi match was just sorta average and a bit sloppy. I was expecting a bigger reaction when she won, too, but the crowd was just regular happy. Probs because they saw the finish coming. Nobody gave a single solitary shit about the Colons. So much so that even Jordan's hot tag got caught in the event horizon. You could hear a pin drop... rarely do I hear a crowd THAT quiet. Not looking good.

Things picked up during the main event though. AJ good as ever, Corbin still slowly improving, Kevin was great on the table. Such a tool. I'm surprised he didn't do anything after the match though. He just sorta sat there, fuming.

Decent show. Last week's was better. Still no Sheldon. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Jinder jacked the fuck up Mahal is getting this title shot because his new look got Vince hard af.



Jacked MaHuge is about to hinder the Viper. A Viper with a history of shoulder injuries... may god have mercy on his soul. 



Xiammes said:


> >Balor is a HHH project
> >Jinder gives a stiff as fuck forearm to Balor
> >makes Balor look weak and injury prone
> >Jinder moves over to Smackdown
> ...



Turns out all that inner peace jazz was referring to financial stability of the Dolla Dolla from Shane. And now his next job is to kill a man guilty of arson. I for one, welcome our Team Blue silent assassin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Jinder Mahal is a stalling tactic. Orton beats Bray at Payback then beats Jinder 3 weeks later at the SD PPV. Corbin is apparently someone they see as a main eventer so the timeline for him to be built up for MitB is right there. It's 2 months away and he's being protected with count out losses.


I actually just heard WWE is opening a bigger market for India and they want Jinder to be the representative of that. 
I'm not saying he's going to win the WWE title but the giant push from a jobber to mid card guy makes more sense now.

and why do you think they are doing a takeover so soon? We expecting any call ups?
When do you think Kairi Hojo will start wrestling?
Do you think the Womens tournament will live up to last year CWC hype?
The more I think about it the more it makes sense WWE is already doing alexa vs bayley and having Charlotte in the title picture. They might be doing a lot of call ups in the summer.



Shirker said:


> Checked out the rest of SDL. The show sorta dipped after the 6 pack match. Charlotte/Naomi match was just sorta average and a bit sloppy. I was expecting a bigger reaction when she won, too, but the crowd was just regular happy. Probs because they saw the finish coming. Nobody gave a single solitary shit about the Colons. So much so that even Jordan's hot tag got caught in the event horizon. You could hear a pin drop... rarely do I hear a crowd THAT quiet. Not looking good.
> 
> Things picked up during the main event though. AJ good as ever, Corbin still slowly improving, Kevin was great on the table. Such a tool. I'm surprised he didn't do anything after the match though. He just sorta sat there, fuming.
> 
> ...



Shelton isn't signed. Needs to be though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

No shit? That's weird. I wonder what's taking so long.
I wonder why he isn't signed _already_. Wasn't he just a week out from appearing when the injury happened?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm hearing Road Dogg got promoted.
Hence why Raw felt like SD this week


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No shit? That's weird. I wonder what's taking so long.
> I wonder why he isn't signed _already_. Wasn't he just a week out from appearing when the injury happened?


They did a return video for him but he never signed.
Need to sign him would be a perfect mid card guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Fact:  Billie Kay and Peyton Royce will be up on the main roster soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fact:  Billie Kay and Peyton Royce will be up on the main roster soon.


Seems SD tier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Asuka shouldn't even lose in NXT. She should just pop up on Raw sometime after Summerslam and vacate the title then tell Sasha she's gonna kill her. Keep Asuka undefeated till Mania where Bayley can get her big win/moment.
Asuka can go through Dana, Nia, Alexa on the way to Mania. Bayley can get her revenge on Sasha somewhere along the way.
There ya go, I just booked you 8 months worth of TV for the Raw women.
You even bring the Bayley/Asuka story full circle. Asuka beat Bayley Mania weekend in NXT, now Bayley beats Asuka 2 years later at Mania ending her streak.

If WWE keeps patient and is smart, they could make Asuka something really special and have her come into Mania next year with an 2.5 year win streak. They'll fuck it up though cause they can't have a woman be undefeated for 2.5 years, that's saved for the men.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Asuka 164-0

Goldberg's worked number is 173-0


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Asuka a Paul Heyman girl.  

Good thinking WAD.  I think the Raw Women's division really looks strong.  And I do expect Asuka to show up there.  Probably some time after SummerSlam.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 19, 2017)

Hard Body Mahal 3:16


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2017)

Asuka isn't going to Raw who got Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Sure she is.  Raw is the flagship show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

And enough about Bayley.  She is a placeholder champion.  Sasha is the main star on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They did a return video for him but he never signed.
> Need to sign him would be a perfect mid card guy.


Weird
And agreed. He could really help beef the midcard upp. With Tye, Sami and Luke there, Jinder getting a weird push, Mojo getting a weird push, if those two end up bearing fruit AND SD can get Sheldon, they could really have something. (Though i really feel like Sami should be main event, but they clearly don't, so whatever)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Weird
> And agreed. He could really help beef the midcard upp. With Tye, Sami and Luke there, Jinder getting a weird push, Mojo getting a weird push, if those two end up bearing fruit AND SD can get Sheldon, they could really have something. (Though i really feel like Sami should be main event, but they clearly don't, so whatever)



Define main event? I don't seem him becoming WWE champion this year but I for sure see him getting more opportunities than he ever did on Raw.

I mean he already got a US and WWE title contender shot. I mean yes he lost them but it's only the first two weeks of his time on SD yet he seems more important than he ever did on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Sami is about to lose a feud to Baron Corbin.  All this guy fucking does is lose!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Define main event? I don't seem him becoming WWE champion this year but I for sure see him getting more opportunities than he ever did on Raw.
> 
> I mean he already got a US and WWE title contender shot. I mean yes he lost them but it's only the first two weeks of his time on SD yet he seems more important than he ever did on Raw.



Well, basically I feel like he should be one of the upperlevel guys, somewhere on the level of where they seem to value Kevin right now for reference (despite the questionable booking before the Jericho betrayal). They seem to have wanted Sami to be an underdog upper-midcarder... which would be fine if he didn't lose such an extraordinary amount and get doped by management every other step. For a while now he's just kinda been in the position where i'm happy to see him, but just sorta tune out because it's difficult to get invested. "He's just gonna eat the pin".

As for his future on Smackdown, I've got somewhat high hopes for him here, since, like you said he was in those #1 contendership matches, and he was made to look pretty good. But then again, he looked _really_ good with Cena about a year or two back as well. Then the leg thing happened and now he's... well. All I'm gonna say is that I'm keeping my expectations tempered. Hoping for the best, but expecting the worst, as per usual.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 19, 2017)

Smackdown Live was better than Raw I thought?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smackdown Live was better than Raw I thought?


Raw has been better the last few weeks. But its obvious SD is in rebuild mode.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2017)

I couldn't stay awake for either show this week. Roster shake up ain't enough, I need moar.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Raw has been hot for a month.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2017)

So busy today that I didn't see Rosey from three minute warning passed . RIP.

EDIT: WHat if they let Jinder hold the belt for a bit .


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm happy with Jinder winning. I have no problem with him getting a chance to do something more than just be a jobber. If SmackDown can make him into a viable midcarder then more power to them. I don't see a reason to believe he could ever win, but I have absolutely zero problem with some of these guys getting a chance to shine, even for just a match.

I did, however, just imagine a match between Jinder and Nakamura and from what I understand of Nakamura, he can be pretty stiff too, right? Got shivers imagining that.



WhatADrag said:


> hearing Rusev is gonna be back in the next few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Jinder makes sense as an opponent for Orton.  He will probably prolong Orton's title reign.  And it guarantees that Orton will actually get cheered in a feud.  Well, cheered more than his opponent any way.

Was that full Nelson slam Jinder's finisher?  I honestly don't know since I have never seen him win a match before.  This was legit his first win in like 6 months.  Also.  It's a pretty weak finisher.  At least it didn't come off strong in this match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

The most shocking thing about Smackdown is not Jinder.  The WWE officially gave up on American Alpha last night.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The most shocking thing about Smackdown is not Jinder.  The WWE officially gave up on American Alpha last night.


I don't think they gave up on them. I think they didn't want to do American Alpha vs. the Usos repeatedly until the New Day arrives. The Shining Stars got moved, so they may as well do something while they are there. It's not like Breezango or the Ascension have any credibility against American Alpha left. It gives American Alpha a new feud while the Usos await the New Day's arrival. SmackDown has too many heel tag teams right now IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> I don't think they gave up on them. I think they didn't want to do American Alpha vs. the Usos repeatedly until the New Day arrives. The Shining Stars got moved, so they may as well do something while they are there. It's not like Breezango or the Ascension have any credibility against American Alpha left. It gives American Alpha a new feud while the Usos await the New Day's arrival. SmackDown has too many heel tag teams right now IMO.


*Cough*Promote #DIY to SD*Cough*
Sadly they can't really do that until TM-61 is back.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Jinder's record really has been terrible.  Curtis Axel and Sin Cara are the only people he has beaten this year.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

There was a surprising lack of contact during last night's episode.

I was half-expecting Natty and crew to jump Charlotte at some point during the night... but they didn't. They just kinda stared at her.
I was expecting Orton to RKO Jinder during his promo, or for Jinder to attack Orton while he was distracted by Bray, but... nothing, Jinder just fucked off.
I was also expecting either Corbin to angrily come in and destroy AJ or for KO to, but again, nothing (though that one was understandable)

It was so weird.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Smackdown Live was better than Raw I thought?


Kevin Owens should intentionally lose the US title to Jericho at Payback so that he can get back to Raw.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw has been better the last few weeks. But its obvious SD is in rebuild mode.


Nakamura debut shitted on RaW for quite a while now shit your lil jiggaboo ass down


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2017)

Nakamura has done fuck-all on the main roster except do his entrance, say his name, and massage Dolph Ziggler's foot. There's literally nothing there to be hyped about.


----------



## Ae (Apr 19, 2017)

Ride Along is probably my favorite WWE product right now. I wish they do more.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura has done fuck-all on the main roster except do his entrance, say his name, and massage Dolph Ziggler's foot. There's literally nothing there to be hyped about.



>He thinks Nakamura just being there isn't enough

Weren't you _just_ talking about how overness trumps everything?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Keeping naka off TV making him seem as special like the talent he is the best choice.

I hope his first match isn't until backlash.

I see that the casuals don't understand him and don't see the hype right now but they also said the same for guys like KO and aj but now love them a year later.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

BackLash is so far away.  What are they going to do?  Just not show him until then?  Give him a good entrance at the PPV and hope fans are onboard after that?  It seems like a difficult task tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Weird seeing Renee dressed up like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2017)

Renee got it goin on.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2017)

No wonder Deano is all over that


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

No wonder Dean doesn't care about wrestling anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Too busy in that poosi


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

Dean applying the Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >He thinks Nakamura just being there isn't enough
> 
> Weren't you _just_ talking about how overness trumps everything?



He wasn't even on the show this week. He's basically Japanese Emmalina.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Fair point.  Nakamura and Lana did the exact same thing this week.

Nakamura has been in more Smackdown dark matches this year than any other wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

No more holding back because this guy doesn't gaf.  I think WWE should give Miz the green light to absolutely bury Dean on the microphone.  Dean will either step up his game or permanently fall back to the midcard.

Dean always attacks everyone at the end of every promo because he can't win a mic battle against anyone.

Against Cena is the one time ever he acted like he cared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fair point.  Nakamura and Lana did the exact same thing this week.
> 
> Nakamura has been in more Smackdown dark matches this year than any other wrestler.


He's had 3 dark matches.
And they are using him properly.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He wasn't even on the show this week. He's basically Japanese Emmalina.



Good point. I don't know why WWE have advertised this gimmick of him being a charismatic Japanese man with epilepsy without even making sure he can pull it off properly.

I'd say the over-under of him going back to his old character is a good 6 to 8 weeks.



Rukia said:


> No more holding back because this guy doesn't gaf.  I think WWE should give Miz the green light to absolutely bury Dean on the microphone.  Dean will either step up his game or permanently fall back to the midcard.
> 
> Dean always attacks everyone at the end of every promo because he can't win a mic battle against anyone.
> 
> Against Cena is the one time ever he acted like he cared.



I'd agree if the people running this shindig ever did that with good intentions, but they don't. The only reason they'd ever take to openly burying him is if they want him gone, period, but that's not the case currently.

If they ever do start having guys really go off on him, he's done. No amount of self improvement will save him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

Takeover is

Roode vs Itami 
AOP vs DIY Ladder tag match
final four way for the womens title

Now I don't know if they will call people up or not because the lack of roster NXT has right now and for the fact they haven't signed any other names yet. Obviously DIY either gets called up or broken up. But who knows since WWE seems to be serious about the tag division now they might just be sent to SD. I'd actually prefer they stay together too.

And who knows about Asuka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2017)

I need a avatar.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Takeover is
> 
> Roode vs Itami
> AOP vs DIY Ladder tag match
> ...


What?  Who is in the fatal four way?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

Tamina wanting to know about her title opportunity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2017)

Tamina wants dat Jinder push


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2017)

The Land of Opportunity is going to become the Land of Low Ratings if this keeps up.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2017)

So, uh... I heard that the House of Horrors match is probably not for the title anymore?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> So, uh... I heard that the House of Horrors match is probably not for the title anymore?


Retroactive decisions.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah looking at the match on the WWE site, they don't mention that it's for the title at all. Not that it really matters, Bray wasn't winning the title back, this just gives him a shot at winning the match I guess.

Jinder's push is so far out of fucking nowhere that I really am fascinated with how they're going to book this.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 20, 2017)

Bray will finally unite with Bo after the Randy Orton feud

Bray will then stock Matt Hardy and be the one to turn him Broken

Wyatt Bros vs. Hardy Bros @ summerslam


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Yeah looking at the match on the WWE site, they don't mention that it's for the title at all. Not that it really matters, Bray wasn't winning the title back, this just gives him a shot at winning the match I guess.



Yeah, that is a positive.

Still, if that isn't just a site error and they legit changed their mind on making it a title match then... damn. I mean, I know they're flying by the seat of their dicks with the shakeup, but i didn't actually think it was this bad. Like, it _just_ dawned on them that they wrote themselves into a corner and are now suddenly worried that Bray won't look strong enough going into the Finn feud... if they even go through with it. Vince might change his mind again and have Finn feud with fuckin' Curt Hawkins in the coming weeks.

Also... Bray not getting an immediate rematch clause... while fighting the champ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I actually just heard WWE is opening a bigger market for India and they want Jinder to be the representative of that.
> I'm not saying he's going to win the WWE title but the giant push from a jobber to mid card guy makes more sense now.



That makes sense about Jinder but I think that's more of a passive gain as opposed to the outright objective. To me it's like a way way shittier version of the R Truth/Cena feud somehow. This is the sort of feud that use to go to Big Show or Kane so I mean in that sense it's good that it's different I just wish WWE didn't do the careful what you wish for thing on SD. 

The end game is Corbin. They are giving Orton a mini-run so he can ultimately lose to someone they think can use it as a springboard. In other words I think the India thing explains why they picked him but I think this role was going to be assigned to any heel. 



			
				WhatADrag said:
			
		

> and why do you think they are doing a takeover so soon? We expecting any call ups?



I don't think there's much if anything to read into Takeover being so soon. I think we could be seeing call ups after Brooklyn but I'm not sure about Chicago. I think the takeaway for me is that scheduling for these has always been surrounded around their bigger PPVs that seem like they can support the Takeovers as well. WWE does strong business in Chicago so they're getting a Takeover as NXT turns more and more into the 3rd/Network brand.



			
				WhatADrag said:
			
		

> When do you think Kairi Hojo will start wrestling?
> Do you think the Womens tournament will live up to last year CWC hype?



Hojo will be unveiled for the tournament. I think we might see similar quality especially from the quarter final onward. The formula seems to be that round 1 will have one fire match with a bunch of showcases. I think the top women in the tournament are very comparable to the top men. The other option for Hojo is that they could use her to prolong Asuka/Ember Moon or to fully turn Asuka heel. It'd kind of be classic NXT booking to have Hojo barnacle onto someone established before their call up and then have her do some squashes on her own. But that's if you want to introduce her before the tournament. 



WhatADrag said:


> The more I think about it the more it makes sense WWE is already doing alexa vs bayley and having Charlotte in the title picture. They might be doing a lot of call ups in the summer



I think that WWE is doing the Alexa thing because she has the look they covet and she's good enough on the mic. I don't think the call ups have anything to do with the booking here. I think they want to establish her on the main show. Charlotte in the SD title picture is kind of the hole they build for themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2017)

Fake news is fake. The guy is ridiculously protected, works more matches than anyone, and has been the most popular non-Cena babyface for over a calendar year. This Ambrose is lazy shit is because SCSA put it out there and the timing was shit because Ambrose was more under the magnifying glass than at any point.

The Ambrose topic is getting the point where it's half as bad as the Roman stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> and has been the most popular non-Cena babyface for over a calendar year



New Day


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Fake news is fake. The guy is ridiculously protected, works more matches than anyone, and has been the most popular non-Cena babyface for over a calendar year. This Ambrose is lazy shit is because SCSA put it out there and the timing was shit because Ambrose was more under the magnifying glass than at any point.
> 
> The Ambrose topic is getting the point where it's half as bad as the Roman stuff.



These geeks just don't understand.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Absolutely everything the Miz said to Dean Ambrose was true.  #1 draft pick to Wrestlemania pre-show.  The man makes the belt from Maryse.  Also true!  And Dean's response to all of that is "I don't know what branding is?"  The Miz deserves someone on his level.  The Miz deserves someone that is going to fight back.

Instead the Miz has to sandbag so he doesn't completely destroy Dean Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2017)

Ambrose has the nerve to say Brock is lazy, when his ass mails it in 52 weeks a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> New Day



You know naming a 3 man stable is sort of smudging the lines when the subject is a single. Even then the roles are different, New Day had way more TV built around them than people remember or want to give them credit for but they didn't headline shows like Ambrose did. Ambrose in the top spot had WWE seeing attendance growth in a lot of the live shows which aren't gimmicked the same way to include ushers and other arena staff.



Rukia said:


> Absolutely everything the Miz said to Dean Ambrose was true.  #1 draft pick to Wrestlemania pre-show.  The man makes the belt from Maryse.  Also true!  And Dean's response to all of that is "I don't know what branding is?"  The Miz deserves someone on his level.  The Miz deserves someone that is going to fight back.
> 
> Instead the Miz has to sandbag so he doesn't completely destroy Dean Ambrose on the mic.



Trying to insult you less but this is dumb. I mean they literally had a feud for this thing like 2 months ago and it was one of/if not the hottest angle. You can literally see the tangible effect of Vince/Michael Hayes producing angles versus Ward/Road Dogg by looking at how luke warm that shit was on Monday and comparing it to SD like 2 months ago.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

@SoulTaker 


1:25

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

Go back and watch some old Shield matches.  Ambrose had a better physique and he actually used to visit the tanning salon when he was hungry.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2017)

who gives a fuck about India? 

Jinder will still bore the hell out of all those lil jimmies during his matches 

they packaged him as a heel too. that's like an insult to all Indians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2017)

Sunny claims Seth Rollins gave her an STD.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sunny claims Seth Rollins gave her an STD.



Seth continues to be an unsafe worker.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2017)

I pretty much just view Jinder as a poor mans version of Alberto Del Rio.  They push guys like this sometimes.  Shrug.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2017)

Sunny saying that's a fake account.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2017)

Alexa bliss 's  NXT  debut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2017)

Just noticed Thor's back 

------------------------------

So apparently, there are droves of people defending the Mahal thing with the explanation that at least it's something different, and noting how he got some really good heat when he won the 6 pack match and the heat is what truly matters.

...y'know... speaking as someone who likes Jinder and hopes he does well with this weird push, is anyone else starting to find it concerning that WWE is stumbling into genuinely terrible slapdash booking and that there are individuals that are not only forgiving it, but encouraging it? It's only really been 2 guys so far, but I have this fear that it's gonna end up becoming a trend. I'm not sure if I'd have much fun watching a show where it being badly written is not only a biproduct, but a feature.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

Vince Russo seems to think that Sasha Banks has heat in the back.  And I wonder if that is true.  There is evidence to support that theory.  Sasha over asf last year.  She lost some of her support with those big losses at Hell in a Cell and Roadblock.  And both losses were puzzling and didn't seem to make a lot of sense.  She then gets thrown into this terrible feud with Nia Jax.  A feud that featured her mostly jobbing and carrying an injury in storyline.

And even now.  Look at the #1 contender match on Monday night.  Sasha ate the pin.  It was a 4 way.  Sasha could have been protected.  But the WWE chose to not do it.

Vince Russo is on to something here guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

My only problem with Jinder is that this really does prove that wins and losses don't matter a bit.

And just because you get booed doesn't mean you have good heat.  A lot of times the crowd is actually booing WWE and the booking; not the character in the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And just because you get booed doesn't mean you have good heat.  A lot of times the crowd is actually booing WWE and the booking; not the character in the ring.



That's what I'm most worried about. In a lot of peoples' minds, the two are indistinguishable. And man is that a frightening thought.

It's like The Nutshack being slated for a 4th season. That show is probably one of the most egregious blights on animation (and entertainment as a whole) I've probably ever watched in my life... and yet the fact that I know about it is by way of its memetic appeal. It's cheap to produce, no effort at all goes into the writing, pretty much nobody likes it and it spreads very easily through word of mouth because of how bad it is. And I have a fear, probably irrational, that that's what heels are just gonna _be_ in the future.

Just imagine... Curt Hawkins, with no build up, few wins to his name, and not allowed to have any time to have a decent match, gets a shot at the Universal title because of an over-the-top rope challenge Raw held for no reason. The crowd boos, and the company can just pass it off as him being the perfect dastard to challenge the championship. Or hell, maybe they'll cheer because it's not Roman. And there'll be a not-small subsection of fans that'll just sit there and act like nothing's wrong with it.

Man... a lot of people in the entertainment industry would *kill* to be able to just fall asleep at the wheel like that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

I also see a lot of protecting Randy Orton going on.  Maybe it's just a coincidence?  But I doubt it.

#30 at the Royal Rumble is Roman Reigns. And he ends up being the guy that Orton eliminates to win.  The WWE knew that the crowd wouldn't be enthusiastic about an Orton win.  So that's why Reigns came out and made Orton the lesser of two evils.

Now wwe needs to prolong Orton's title reign.  And they could put him against AJ or Kevin Owens, but the crowds would support those two guys since Orton is boring as shit.  So they push a new guy and have him cut an anti American promo to help Orton.

All of this seems like it is going on to shield a lukewarm babyface from the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2017)

Jinder has a record of 2-50 since returning. His push is retarded and generally undeserved. The crowd is basically booing the fact this shitshow is getting a retarded push like this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also see a lot of protecting Randy Orton going on.  Maybe it's just a coincidence?  But I doubt it.
> 
> #30 at the Royal Rumble is Roman Reigns. And he ends up being the guy that Orton eliminates to win.  The WWE knew that the crowd wouldn't be enthusiastic about an Orton win.  So that's why Reigns came out and made Orton the lesser of two evils.
> 
> ...



I suppose that makes sense. Plus, Randy apparently likes Jinder for whatever reason. Of course, this likely could've been avoided by just giving Bray the win at Wrestlemania... but then I suppose Vince wouldn't have been able to pay him back for accidentally almost killing him for no reason.

Either way, in the long run, I just hope Monster Heel Jinder doesn't give Vince yet _another_ reason to owe Randy one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

the only reason why Ginger Mahal is getting a push is because WWE is expanding its territory and plans on providing The Network to Indians. Having a Punjabi Champ will boost popularity and will make the onion men happy too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2017)

I strongly doubt he's even gonna win though....
It's not exactly an optimal strategy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2017)

Orton's current title reign was basically his payoff for getting concussed by Brock at Summerslam.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

he is going to win. the great khali held the title for like two months before. this is the same situation lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2017)

Jinder also has da look now that Vince drools over. So that helps a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

Titus and Jinder are basically the same.  Titus must be kicking himself if Jinder is getting this push based on his physique.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

@Shirker the most amazing thing about the Jinder push.  Some of the people defending it are the same people that wanted Jinder fired for giving Balor a concussion last week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

Jinder doesn't even have wrestling moves.

his finisher is like a reverse guillotine face choke (dragon sleeper) a.k.a. face to armpits lock


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 21, 2017)

Remember when Jack Swagger won MITB and then the title right after Wrestlemania? He pretty much had Jinder's record going into that. So there is some precedent for this.

Still you have AJ vs KO going for the US title at the same time and they main evented this week, not Randy and Jinder. If you swapped the WWE and US titles in this scenario everything would make a lot more sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

Jinder can't even produce a decent 2 star match ffs. Orton will just hit him with an RKO outta nowhere 5mins into the match and its over lol. 

except Jinder no sells the RKO and kicks out at 2 and taps out Randall


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

AJ and KO is guaranteed to be the main event at Backlash.  No way would they put Jinder/Orton on after!

The move Jinder hit Sami with is his normal finisher?

Also, no one in the crowd knew if that was the finish since no one has ever even seen this guy win before!  What a mess..

WAD immediately canceled his plans to go to Backlash after the result.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Shirker the most amazing thing about the Jinder push.  Some of the people defending it are the same people that wanted Jinder fired for giving Balor a concussion last week.



They're probably afraid he'd hear them. 



The Big Mumbo said:


> Remember when Jack Swagger won MITB and then the title right after Wrestlemania? He pretty much had Jinder's record going into that. So there is some precedent for this.
> 
> Still you have AJ vs KO going for the US title at the same time and they main evented this week, not Randy and Jinder. If you swapped the WWE and US titles in this scenario everything would make a lot more sense.



I'll be honest man, I wasn't too keen on that either. In fact, IIRC I seriously didn't like Swagger at all at the time.

Still, even taking that into account (as well as a couple other examples of weird championship titles and opportunities), I think there's something to be said about pacing. MitB I give more leeway since it's supposed to be a bit more dark-horse-y as well as the fact that since you have a year's time limit, you're given plenty of time to make the guy look like... something. Even Sheamus's first title shot, which also came out of literally fucking nowhere, at least had the foresight to make him look like a mean guy. Sure all he beat up was staff, but he ended up looking somewhat threatening.

This in particular just seems like WWE sorta backed themselves into a corner and he was the best possible option while keeping in the heel/face dynamic they like to pretend doesn't exist. We'll see though. This time in the spotlight could give him a chance to strut his stuff.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2017)

the full nelson slam?

wtf lol

he wraps his oiled up arms to your armpits to trap the smell to himself and slams you in the mat. once he's backstage, he will sniff his forearms till he's contented lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

Roman has to win at Payback.

I have been thinking about that match.  Roman just retired the Undertaker.  This is his yard now, right?  He can't eat a running powerslam and lose his very next match; not after all of that.  Roman has to win.  Rib injuries or not.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2017)

Roman is gonna spear Braun through a wall or something and both of them will get counted out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

You are probably right.  The feud is pointless if WWE is just determined to protect both guys the entire time.


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> This in particular just seems like WWE sorta backed themselves into a corner and he was the best possible option while keeping in the heel/face dynamic they like to pretend doesn't exist. We'll see though. This time in the spotlight could give him a chance to strut his stuff.



I'll be honest here too. I don't know why half the people were involved in the match. Didn't Erick Rowan just lose to Orton like the week prior? Jinder lost too. But at the same time, I can almost guarantee that if Dolph Ziggler had won, people would have shit all over it. If Mojo Rawley had won, people would have shit all over it. If Erick Rowan had won, people would have shit all over it. Which leaves Harper (who has the Orton connection at least) and Zayn, and correct me if I'm wrong, but neither of them were sporting impressive win/loss records as of late either, were they? It makes infinitely more sense for guys like Baron Corbin and AJ Styles to be in that match, but maybe they jumped the gun too quickly on making AJ the US Title contender and I agree with the sentiment that Baron is the future investment. I'm sure if Rusev had been healthy he could have slotted in there as well.

SmackDown is constantly billed as the "Land of Opportunity" and in kayfabe terms, down on his luck Jinder Mahal took advantage. I have no problem with WWE giving people chances because that's exactly what I want to see happen. Doesn't mean it will necessarily pan out for Jinder (hello Kalisto) but like I said before, if Jinder becomes a credible midcarder because of this then I'd be fine with it. I'm sure that a lot of people are not fine with that, but I've always felt like I was on the "wrong" side of most wrestler opinions here.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

Since Brock is a part time champion.  I really believe that the WWE thought about Bray winning the title at Payback and taking it with him to Raw.

And how can AJ be okay with this?  He still never got his 1-on-1 rematch.  He should be looking to beat up Shane McMahon again imo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You are probably right.  The feud is pointless if WWE is just determined to protect both guys the entire time.


You right. Braun should win. Putting their series at 1-1. Hell you can even protect Roman by saying it was because of the ribs. Have Roman go Heel to win their series 2-1 at the net PPV and go babyface/tweener with Braun. Roman already has nuclear heat and people are loving the hell out of Braun right now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

Very entertaining botchamania.  And holy shit Charlotte almost killed Sasha at SummerSlam!  I need to go watch that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias you haven't been around lately dude.  Not feeling the superstar shake-up?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you haven't been around lately dude.  Not feeling the superstar shake-up?


Nah. Work and school have been killing me. Luckily the semester is almost over so I'll have those two off my back for a few months. Even then I'll be spending most of the summer studying for the PCAT but once that's done I'll finally have down time to relax and be more active.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Fair enough.  I'm a bit more busy myself.  I'm tired of my current job so I have spent a lot of time applying to jobs, donating items, and just preparing to move.

I have to say that I'm worried about Talking Smack after the Superstar Shake-up.  I know it has only been a couple of weeks.  But none of the guests from Raw seem to understand the format.  I think Kevin Owens  can do well.  But I was disappointed with Charlotte's interview last week..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 22, 2017)

I am thinking we are going to have a Club vs Shield program, probably going to run from Summer Slam to the Royal Rumble. Summer Slam and WM are going to be Roman and Brock, you got to give Roman something to do inbetween  and a Shield reunion would butter people up towards him.

Still wanting AJ vs Balor at WM, make AJ your biggest baby face.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

A couple of things.


Will AJ be a boring babyface?  He was before.  I think his current attitude is really working.  As long as the ring announcer announces him as the face that runs the place.. I will know that he is still a heel/tweener.

Also, I'm really fucking sick of Bray Wyatt promos.  Stop talking and kick someone's ass.  Attack Balor or Orton backstage, sneak attack them in the ring with your teleportation powers, give us something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 22, 2017)

BIG POPPA PUMP!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman has to win at Payback.
> 
> I have been thinking about that match.  Roman just retired the Undertaker.  This is his yard now, right?  He can't eat a running powerslam and lose his very next match; not after all of that.  Roman has to win.  Rib injuries or not.



The problem with this feud was Roman winning at the ppv before mania.

The guy should have lost.  Beaten Taker.   Did the whole "This is my yard now."  then gone on the offensive against Braun the way Braun did to him.

Last raw could have gone same way.  Just have angle suspend Roman for his attack.  Braun goes through jobbers backstage until show turns up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Roman will win at Payback because his brother died

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Just throwing this out there.

Balor/Wyatt seems like a boring feud to me.


----------



## teddy (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also, I'm really fucking sick of Bray Wyatt promos.  Stop talking and kick someone's ass.  Attack Balor or Orton backstage, sneak attack them in the ring with your teleportation powers, give us something!


Lol wyatt's purpose in the business is to be a joke. even when he isn't being a toothless pseudo philosophical hobo, when they actual begin building him like a threat, it's all just culminating into one big punchline that puts him back on square one. how people can still get invested in his shit is beyond me when this has been an ongoing issue for years now

cj parker was smart enough to see that his youth would be wasted in nxt being a jobber and decided to leave for japan to gain experience and raise his value for an eventual return. now look at him: involved in one of njpw's better tag matches of the year and getting ready to get into a 1v1 with naito for the ic title. wyatt should do the same while he hasn't hit his prime yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

The WWE view of Wyatt.  I think Wyatt isn't meant to be a man of action.  He's a talker.  He influences people to join his cult through his thoughts and words.

That's fine.  That's all well and good.  But you have to occasionally back it up.  I don't see nearly enough anger from him right now.  Like I said.  His back is against the wall right now imo.  The time for talk is over.  He should be trying to kick Orton's ass!  Attack him for god sakes!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

>people overanalyzing Wyatt 

the only reason he's not going to reach the brass rings is because he's a talentless fat fuck like Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Have u seen Fat Wyatt's WM match???

Its like 

1% RKO
25% punches
74% Wyatt doing his wake up taunt with stupid theatric vodoo bullshit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

I think you might be right Jake.  I'm not feeling Wyatt at all right now.

And I'm not sure that he can just go to another promotion.  Is the guy talented or not?  I need you guys to tell me.  He hasn't put on any good matches since I started watching wrestling again (September).


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

I wonder how Fat Wyatt got endorsed to NXT or how he managed to enter the performance center in the first place. 

I bet he kissed all types of asses along the way


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

All of Fat Wyatt's singles matches are 1-2*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

I do think *** are his ceiling.  And he needs to be in there with a guy like Seth Rollins or AJ Styles to get there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Fat Wyatt can't wrestle. Nothing you guys would say that can change my views about this fat fuck. He can't even do a convincing bump ffs.

Saying how he needs Seth or AJ to shine just shows how incompetent he really is. AJ and Seth will do all the bumps and perform all those crazy spots and killer moves while Wyatt does nothing but punch, sentons and wake up taunts.

Fat Wyatt should just replace Otunga on commentary. Enzo, Wyatt, Jinder, Roman, Ellsworth, Mojo and Nia Jax doesn't have a place in the ring. They should go back to their previous jobs before they became a 'wrestler'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2017)

i thought not posting for a while would let Rukia and Thor shit post till they get tired of it.
Shit just warms them up for more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i thought not posting for a while would let Rukia and Thor shit post till they get tired of it.
> Shit just warms them up for more.




Shut up you fake fan 

You're defending Fat Wyatt now??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Shut up you fake fan
> 
> You're defending Fat Wyatt now??


No I'm going at your shit posting kid.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 22, 2017)

I suppose time will tell if the Jinder push will turn out as the Khali 2.0. And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No I'm going at your shit posting kid.



You really like to spam the word 'shitpost' it seems that you have this warped idea of self importance and everything you post in these boards arent considered shit posting.

You can't even explain the part where we 'shit posts'


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

You can post a Fat Wyatt match that will prove to us that he can 'wrestle' or even provide a 4-5* star match. Go on. You can also use footage from his previous I dunno backyard wrestling type of indie companies he went to before or a piggery.

oh btw, while you do that, you can also explain to us and convince why Enzo and the rest of those jobbers that I mentioned deserved to be in a WWE ring??????? TELL ME


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

30mins has passed and still no response from WAD 

I can give you 30days to find a single video of Fat Wyatt pulling a 4* match and you won't find one. because there's none!

don't post a tag team or a triple/4way match video because that shit is invalid.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2017)

teddy said:


> Lol wyatt's purpose in the business is to be a joke. even when he isn't being a toothless pseudo philosophical hobo, when they actual begin building him like a threat, it's all just culminating into one big punchline that puts him back on square one. how people can still get invested in his shit is beyond me when this has been an ongoing issue for years now
> 
> cj parker was smart enough to see that his youth would be wasted in nxt being a jobber and decided to leave for japan to gain experience and raise his value for an eventual return. now look at him: involved in one of njpw's better tag matches of the year and getting ready to get into a 1v1 with naito for the ic title. wyatt should do the same while he hasn't hit his prime yet



The prevailing theory from reading around is that they apparently value the guy and just use his youth as sort pf a crutch for not doing anything with him. As well, they seem to think that since his gimmick is spooky, it's enough to justify the losses.

To be honest, I can believe that. You ever notice how they talk about him? How the other wrestlers react to him and the Family? Dude's never called out for cheating 90% of the time. Commentators still think he's the most frightening fucker on the planet. Randy Orton did the whole "if you cant beat em, join 'em" thing *as he was in the process of beating him.*

I think they truly believe that no-selling the losses paired with his creepy gimmick is keeping him going.

What's sadder than that to me though is that I'm sure there's quite a few people out there that see the track record of who he's fueded with (Cena, Bryan, Taker, Randy, ect.), how he's gotten two championships and say "well, what's there to complain about?"



Jake CENA said:


> You really like to spam the word 'shitpost' it seems that you have this warped idea of self importance and everything you post in these boards arent considered shit posting.
> 
> You can't even explain the part where we 'shit posts'



Don't get defensive dude. That isn't you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Don't get defensive dude. That isn't you.



i'm just taking his bait. clearly, he's too young for this. he can't even prove me wrong


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> You really like to spam the word 'shitpost' it seems that you have this warped idea of self importance and everything you post in these boards arent considered shit posting.
> 
> You can't even explain the part where we 'shit posts'


I'm no saint. I'm just saying there might be a connection between your posting and recent ban.



Jake CENA said:


> You can post a Fat Wyatt match that will prove to us that he can 'wrestle' or even provide a 4-5* star match. Go on. You can also use footage from his previous I dunno backyard wrestling type of indie companies he went to before or a piggery.
> 
> oh btw, while you do that, you can also explain to us and convince why Enzo and the rest of those jobbers that I mentioned deserved to be in a WWE ring??????? TELL ME



again as I answered you before I wasn't talking about Wyatt I was talking about your shit posting in general.
But to keep it simple. Guys like bray and enzo can get over and not everyone cares about wrestlers being elite in the ring.



Jake CENA said:


> 30mins has passed and still no response from WAD
> 
> I can give you 30days to find a single video of Fat Wyatt pulling a 4* match and you won't find one. because there's none!
> 
> don't post a tag team or a triple/4way match video because that shit is invalid.




Cena vs Bray


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Jinder Mahal booking.

A lot of people have criticized the WWE for his #1 contender status since he never won a match prior to this.  And I agree.

So what WWE needs to do is book him strong prior to Backlash.  I would start off by having him defeat Mojo Rawley clean on Tuesday night.  Why Mojo?  Mojo was a participant in the #1 contender match.  Mojo is the only participant with any positive momentum.  And Mojo with Gronk bitched him out on multiple occasions.  Jinder should get some revenge.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 22, 2017)

Jinders booking bad and it screams last minute, but the super star shakeup really fucked over Smackdown. Corbin is being groomed to be the next top heel so its to early to let him face Randy, Jinder is really the only other heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

Talking Smack really has been great.  It's on the network, so I don't know how many of you guys are actually watching it.  But that show is a show that seems like it will be negatively affected by the shakeup.  Jinder has been on twice in two weeks.  Mojo Rawley.  Charlotte was on and she was bad surprisingly.

Losing the Miz and Alexa Bliss seem like a devastating blow to the show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm no saint. I'm just saying there might be a connection between your posting and recent ban.



I was banned because a real 'shit poster' got rustled by me and asked for mod intervention. 




> again as I answered you before I wasn't talking about Wyatt I was talking about your shit posting in general.
> But to keep it simple. Guys like bray and enzo can get over and not everyone cares about wrestlers being elite in the ring.



How am i shit posting?? Bray already had his chances. Its been years now when vince tried forcing Bray down our throats as the new face of fear. All Fat Wyatt has is hot air coming from his filthy mouth. I never said he must be an elite wrestler to be recognized but if someone cant even pull a fucking 2* match at WM then theres a huge problem. Enzo should go back cleaning prison toilets. 



> Cena vs Bray



As expected you can't come up with a proper evidence and resorted right away with your 'CENA' card


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder Mahal booking.
> 
> A lot of people have criticized the WWE for his #1 contender status since he never won a match prior to this.  And I agree.
> 
> So what WWE needs to do is book him strong prior to Backlash.  I would start off by having him defeat Mojo Rawley clean on Tuesday night.  Why Mojo?  Mojo was a participant in the #1 contender match.  Mojo is the only participant with any positive momentum.  And Mojo with Gronk bitched him out on multiple occasions.  Jinder should get some revenge.



Wtf. I already posted why WWE is pushing Jinder. It's not a long term plan. After WWE earn like a million dollars from indians, they will go back and bury the shit out of Jinder.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I was banned because a real 'shit poster' got rustled by me and asked for mod intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is having him lose every match forcing him down our throats

and it is a proper evidence. It's his best match. I don't know what to tell you shit poster.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2017)

I get it Jake.  The Jinder thing is likely temporary.  Two months from now he will be a full time jobber again.  But they have him locked in for a major PPV.  They need to try to make him look somewhat respectable ahead of time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2017)

Haven't seen a dumpster match since the AE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2017)

*WWE News: NXT Women's Champion Asuka passes Goldberg's undefeated streak*

Years ago, WCW star Bill Goldberg went on a run that was incredible to see. He started off beating jobbers week after week on television, eventually beating regular opponents that were considered great in-ring workers. Most of his matches lasted under ten minutes until he began main eventing, but the excitement he brought in such a short time made fans love what he did. He went on an amazing streak in that time frame, as he would rack up 173 wins in a row before losing to Kevin Nash at Starcade in 1998.

The real number of victories for Goldberg is actually 155 in a row. The 173 mark was given as an inflated stat, as every single week the streak number would grow...confusing fans along the way. It was odd to see, but most now believe that they counted live events and also counted ones where Goldberg did not work.

Meanwhile #Wwe Nxt Women's Champion Asuka has now won 163 matches as of this past weekend, passing Goldberg's record many matches ago. However, many are on watch to see her beat the streak Goldberg has in the inflated world of 173 in a row.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How is having him lose every match forcing him down our throats
> 
> and it is a proper evidence. It's his best match. I don't know what to tell you shit poster.



Fat Wyatt and his family racked up wins, sometimes and they just let him do his usual promos about being a god and he was instantly over with the people. WWE noticed this and capitalized on his popularity but screwed him over since they know that Fat Wyatt just doesn't have "IT".

What was special about that match? that it's like a 2.5 or a 3*? all I remember was Wyatt being gassed and Cena doing all the work. If that was his best match, then you AGREE that the rest are all garbage and must be deleted from WWE database and streaming sites 

I remember those Wyatt Family matches that Fat Wyatt barely gets tagged in if he does, it will only be for 2mins and he will tag out right away to cover for his cardio problems. Strowman and Harper are the only 2 guys out of the Family that needs a real title push.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2017)

on another note, i'm impressed with Fat Joe keeping his shit together and hasn't 'nearly' killed anyone yet since the Seth Rollins incident


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2017)

see how this man went from to they keep shoving bray down our throats to they have him lose because they know he doesn't have it?

which one is it thor


----------



## teddy (Apr 23, 2017)

the ic title lowkey has more value when treated like shit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> on another note, i'm impressed with Fat Joe keeping his shit together and hasn't 'nearly' killed anyone yet since the Seth Rollins incident


Let's be honest.  WWE is struggling with Joe.  He didn't have a Mania match.  He was doing this partnership thing with KO, but KO is gone now.  He is being portrayed as a monster, but he doesn't come off as one with Braun Strowman around.  He really hasn't had a memorable moment on the main roster.  And he simply hasn't gotten over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> see how this man went from to they keep shoving bray down our throats to they have him lose because they know he doesn't have it?
> 
> which one is it thor





They keep booking Fat Wyatt as the new face of fear and they keep on letting him do those sick promos so that in our mindset he would seem to be the real deal and we will get this huge expectation from him that he is a legit main event star but he loses every ppv match that matters because he's fat


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> They keep booking Fat Wyatt as the new face of fear and they keep on letting him do those sick promos so that in our mindset he would seem to be the real deal and we will get this huge expectation from him that he is a legit main event star but he loses every ppv match that matters because he's fat


This all u could come up with?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 23, 2017)

I probably give WWE Network the most searches for Mickie on there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2017)

Fat Joe proved his worth when they shutdown his autograph session early due to lack of interest and then used the space to accommodate all the line overflow from Roman fans.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I probably give WWE Network the most searches for Mickie on there.


Sasha Banks search leader here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2017)

Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2017)

She practically wears lingerie to the ring bro.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2017)

Would drink Sasha's dirty bath water.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2017)

Her ass is fantastic.  Don't know why Soultaker doesn't like her more.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This all u could come up with?



i have to spoon feed you first son. fat wyatt's gimmick was being shoved down our throats instead of repackaging him with a new gimmick. his losing streak is on par with jinder's




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fat Joe proved his worth when they shutdown his autograph session early due to lack of interest and then used the space to accommodate all the line overflow from Roman fans.



Fat Joe might injure Roman next


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 23, 2017)

teddy said:


> the ic title lowkey has more value when treated like shit



It has been on their biggest stars consistently save for that Elgin reign...and as the IC title in the WWE should be, it was the second to last main event in the last Wrestle Kingdom with the previous ace contending for it.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It has been on their biggest stars consistently save for that Elgin reign...and as the IC title in the WWE should be, it was the second to last main event in the last Wrestle Kingdom with the previous ace contending for it.


Speaking of which i think it was mentioned that he actually has disdain for the ic title due to costing him the main event to wk. if true that would constitute him having a surprising level of depth to his character


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2017)

teddy said:


> Speaking of which i think it was mentioned that he actually has disdain for the ic title due to costing him the main event to wk. if true that would constitute him having a surprising level of depth to his character



Well, after Kenny I do think he should have his second run. His first was far too short. Maybe let Tana get the IC belt or someone, I don't know who. On Tanahashi...I would like to see him have a final 8th reign as heavyweight champion.

On that note, hearing Juice Robinson is making a lot of improvement. A top contender for the IC title now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

teddy said:


> Speaking of which i think it was mentioned that he actually has disdain for the ic title due to costing him the main event to wk. if true that would constitute him having a surprising level of depth to his character



I think that's part of the storyline reason. I mean being bitter like Stone Cold and using booking decisions to retroactively give depth is kind of LIJ Naito's strongest character trait. Just to bring it further I think that the WK match with him and Tanahashi probably would have main evented if the fans got to vote as Naito is the most popular wrestler and Tanahashi still has his a fair amount of loyalist. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, after Kenny I do think he should have his second run. His first was far too short. Maybe let Tana get the IC belt or someone, I don't know who. On Tanahashi...I would like to see him have a final 8th reign as heavyweight champion.
> 
> On that note, hearing Juice Robinson is making a lot of improvement. A top contender for the IC title now?



I don't think Naito was really supposed to get that run and they did it because their hand got forced by his merch sales so they did the intelligent thing and kicked the can. They saw he wasn't necessarily an attendance draw but I think it definitely added to his character to have that run. Though I've seen the argument that Naito works better without a belt though I think the viral gif of him kicking the belt says otherwise. 

A Tanahashi reign would be interesting though I'm not sure I would like to see him versus Okada if Okada has to job. I think the way they went last time would sort of be undone as I'm pretty positive that Okada has never kicked out of the high fly flow and it looked like he might have if time didn't run out of the G1 match. N

Tbh I think Juice is probably equal to Miz in ring which is better than most people think. As far as bumping and selling to make your opponent look great but you look just strong enough in defeat Juice is pretty great. They think very highly of him because he went from Goto straight to Naito.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2017)

He was pretty unremarkable as CJ Parker, so it's nice to see him shine a bit as Juice. I do hope he takes it further. He won't become some Stan Hansen or AJ Styles perhaps, but he could probably make a fair name for himself in Japan. Which, despite WWE acting otherwise publicly, would raise his value here too. If he ever decides to come stateside that is. 

Cody...hmmm...he's a competent act, but I feel that following Jericho's advice works best for workers. You don't want to start out in the WWE Performance Center. WWE should be an end goal after years of experience in Japan and in the indies, in my honest opinion. It is easier to incorporate and tone down from those styles to WWE's style than vice-versa.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He was pretty unremarkable as CJ Parker, so it's nice to see him shine a bit as Juice. I do hope he takes it further. He won't become some Stan Hansen or AJ Styles perhaps, but he could probably make a fair name for himself in Japan. Which, despite WWE acting otherwise publicly, would raise his value here too. If he ever decides to come stateside that is.
> 
> Cody...hmmm...he's a competent act, but I feel that following Jericho's advice works best for workers. You don't want to start out in the WWE Performance Center. WWE should be an end goal after years of experience in Japan and in the indies, in my honest opinion. It is easier to incorporate and tone down from those styles to WWE's style than vice-versa.



By all accounts though Juice is a really great person. I think WWE/Road Dogg actually helped him get his gig with NJPW and encouraged him to make the move. I think he could be somewhat of a Stan Hansen-lite. He's not as rough and tumble but I think he's got a plucky underdog thing that people will get behind. He kind of reminds me of Geronimo from Kinnikuman or Tatanka in the sense they're popular but don't need to be champions.

Completely in fist pumping agreement with this. I think that the WWE PC is absolute fucking trash. The PC has been around for 4 years now and has basically produced 2-3 talents of merit. Bray and Roman are Pre-PC guys, Rusev is as well I think. So the only real PC guys are Corbin and Strowman, the latter who spent like under a year in the PC. 

They don't teach anyone how to be a wrestler in the PC. They have a bunch of star hungry people who they are teaching to perform not realizing the fucking glue of a wrestling company is actually wrestling. It's not as bad for the women as it is for the men because they have a superior trainer but holy shit man is it bad. Look at the Young Lions and look at the shit WWE has it's fucking laughable. In a weird way they care too much about safety at the PC to let them be wrestlers.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2017)

Tajiri's out due to a bad knee. Damn shame:


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

I gotta agree with you @Raiden. Tajiri has always been criminally underrated to me going back to his ECW days. It's pretty safe to say that Tajiri is one of the few wrestlers who had classically good wrestling matches. I know he is not as spry as he used to be but I love his "greatest hits" spots. He is one of my favorite puro imports of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

Naito's tweener status leads to some pretty cool shit


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> By all accounts though Juice is a really great person. I think WWE/Road Dogg actually helped him get his gig with NJPW and encouraged him to make the move. I think he could be somewhat of a Stan Hansen-lite. He's not as rough and tumble but I think he's got a plucky underdog thing that people will get behind. He kind of reminds me of Geronimo from Kinnikuman or Tatanka in the sense they're popular but don't need to be champions.
> 
> Completely in fist pumping agreement with this. I think that the WWE PC is absolute fucking trash. The PC has been around for 4 years now and has basically produced 2-3 talents of merit. Bray and Roman are Pre-PC guys, Rusev is as well I think. So the only real PC guys are Corbin and Strowman, the latter who spent like under a year in the PC.
> 
> They don't teach anyone how to be a wrestler in the PC. They have a bunch of star hungry people who they are teaching to perform not realizing the fucking glue of a wrestling company is actually wrestling. It's not as bad for the women as it is for the men because they have a superior trainer but holy shit man is it bad. Look at the Young Lions and look at the shit WWE has it's fucking laughable. In a weird way they care too much about safety at the PC to let them be wrestlers.


Yeah this is where the prime focus on being an indie super fed definitely hurt the nxt brand


i feel like you won't really get a moment like this from nxt in its current state which is kind of ironic. between this example, the upcoming lion's gate program, and the whole young lion concept in general the wwe could really do to take notes on how to build the framework for young stars which feels odd to say considering the pedigree of workers they have under their roof


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2017)

Considering the fact WWE makes guys like Bill Demott(who was a shitty wrestler) or Albert (an average big man) the head trainer of the performance center. What do you expect? 

Honestly, they should be learning from someone like Bryan or Malenko or HBK or someone on that level. You're not going to get anything good learning how to wrestle from 300 lbs big men that weren't good wrestlers who didn't have much psychology or knew how to bump to begin with.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

I saw a clip from that Table for 3 and it's legit. They get into the AJ Styles/HBK Royal Rumble stuff and it was a great look behind the curtain. Definitely worth a watch tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I saw a clip from that Table for 3 and it's legit. They get into the AJ Styles/HBK Royal Rumble stuff and it was a great look behind the curtain. Definitely worth a watch tonight.


So we in for watching?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm going to miss Raw tonight.  Flying from Dallas to Seattle during the show.

I expect fireworks though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

Good.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

Important show tonight.  Payback could potentially be a really good show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

WWE is definitely putting the IC title back on the Miz.  That is the only purpose of this feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2017)

So Kalisto vs Strowman tonight in a dumpster match.    If they are wanting to make Strowman a heel, have him destroy talent that people give a damn about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Kalisto vs Strowman tonight in a dumpster match.    If they are wanting to make Strowman a heel, have him destroy talent that people give a damn about.


plot twist: they do that and fans turn on strowman saying hes getting pushed too hard and the talent he threw in the dumpster deserves to be wwe champion.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Kalisto vs Strowman tonight in a dumpster match.    If they are wanting to make Strowman a heel, have him destroy talent that people give a damn about.


 WWE knows that.  Kalisto/Crews/Ziggler taught them that lesson.

Roman is going to come out and surprise Strowman for sure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2017)

One of the best talkers on the mic out with Jericho.   And that heel heat he's getting.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Highlight reel, -> MizTv -> Ambrose Asylum -> ???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2017)

Ok, so this is how they are wasting time then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2017)

Sad thing is Miz is probably going to be fed to Roman just to see if he can get him face cheers.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2017)

I wonder if they remember Matt has the "Live for the moment." theme or will they make him come out to Generic Hardy's like they did with Jeff last week.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2017)

why am I watching this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

raw seems weird today


----------



## Ae (Apr 24, 2017)

Jeff's so lazy with his entrance now


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Matt Hardy going a little broken. Wonderful gestures, the delete.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Ae said:


> Jeff's so lazy with his entrance now


Wasn't Jeff's match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2017)

So Sheamus/Cesaro heel turn at Payback. 

And why that dumpster match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Dumpster match the new Casket match


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalisto got a new theme.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

lol Kalisto won.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Stop with the Roman chants....


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2017)

Those choke slams looked a quite brutal


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Has ROman ever beat Cena clean?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2017)

Nobody watching today?   .


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

Miz got bitched out again??


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Balor joining Seth and Cass vs Joe and CLub


----------



## Ae (Apr 24, 2017)

Finn better turn tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Has ROman ever beat Cena clean?



Have they faced each other 1v1?

Also Balor vs Club.  I don't think I like seeing them on opposite sides D:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

Balor has nothing going for him right now.  Look at the random booking every week.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 24, 2017)

I love watching Alexa.Give her the fucking belt,fuck the boring bitch Bayley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 24, 2017)

Also RAW not having a world champion is hurting the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

Why is vince throwing "the artist known" to Naka?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

I want Mickie.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

This is who I want.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2017)

Braun doesn't have the balls to end Kalisto's career. Dat weak ass tip over 

If that was Fat Joe instead of Braun, Kalisto would be dead right now


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

raw being trash because roman not on it tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2017)

Back when Mickie ran around in that lil skirt before they made her put pants on.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2017)

Looking back at the Dumpster match, isn't the match supposed to end when the lid is shut with the person inside.  Like a casket match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

The Miracle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

@SoulTaker a wise friend of mine said this

"
If Rollins/Ambrose/Zayn/[popular indie babyface] were booked as champion like Randy Orton has been people would say that their reign had been intentionally sabotaged.

Because it's Orton WWE will get away with it and people will just say Orton is boring.

Truly awful booking though. I feel sorry for Orton. His reign hasn't been given a chance in hell."

tell me this aint the gospel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

Apollo Crews and Titus should form the new Primetime Players.  And they could be a jobber tag team on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

@WhatADrag am I the friend?  That is practically verbatim what I have been saying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag am I the friend?  That is practically verbatim what I have been saying.


you're a friend but not that friend. I don't remember you defending Orton.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you believe in Miracles? I believe in MIracles.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

Damn Maryse


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2017)

Maria Kanellis ass on RAW tonight??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

i feel like raw being trash is part of the crowd fault


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

How ironic, Bellas on their way out, and Mickie, Maryse, Maria, Kelly come back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Damn Maryse


is she looking good?



Jake CENA said:


> Maria Kanellis ass on RAW tonight??


is that true??


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> is she looking good?



When doesn't she?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

I might be wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2017)

Smackdown won.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh wait...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2017)

Jesus Christ! Bennett you lucky piece of shit! 

Please tell me you got more of Maria like this.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jesus Christ! Bennett you lucky piece of shit!
> 
> Please tell me you got more of Maria like this.


There is certainly more where that came from, but you'll have to wait until tomorrow, as it's bedtime or me.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

This will tide you over until tomorrow night,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2017)

So, take it RAW sucked?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker a wise friend of mine said this
> 
> "
> If Rollins/Ambrose/Zayn/[popular indie babyface] were booked as champion like Randy Orton has been people would say that their reign had been intentionally sabotaged.
> ...



Maybe because Orton has been champion *9 fucking times. 5 including the WHC.
*


WhatADrag said:


> raw being trash because roman not on it tbh





WhatADrag said:


> i feel like raw being trash is part of the crowd fault



no. just no.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Maybe because Orton has been champion *9 fucking times. 5 including the WHC.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn't take away from the fact that he's being booked so shitty right now and everyone answer to why it's happening is because he simply doesn't care. Last week he came out during Jinder promo and cut a 2 min promo about Wyatt. Week before that he faced someone like Erik Rowan and I'm hearing they are supposed to have a rematch tomorrow. 

If any of the current favorites right now was in Randy's shoes as champion and they were facing guys like Rowan and Jinder we would all be pissed at WWE.


I'm not saying Orton is some saint. I actually didn't want him winning at Mania. And he has been at times awful and not caring. But still when its obviously not his fault he gets the he just doesn't care anymore label.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm starting to think HBK need to get his head scanned. Bruh was sleeping at the HOF. And he can't speak for shit now.
I mean I mean i mean y'know y'know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree.  HBK seems like he has all of the cte symptoms.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2017)

Shawn was a big seller, and had numerous concussions on top of a history of drug abuse. It will have some effect.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn Vince was mad with mauro because he wanted him to be more like Cole lmao


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn Vince was mad with mauro because he wanted him to be more like Cole lmao



Vince is a dumb, carny fuck. Yes, let's take arguably your most talented announcer and strip him of everything that made him unique.

Reminds me of why he and Dunn didn't want J.R., a bunch of fucking dumbasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince is a dumb, carny fuck. Yes, let's take arguably your most talented announcer and strip him of everything that made him unique.
> 
> Reminds me of why he and Dunn didn't want J.R., a bunch of fucking dumbasses.



How much hand does dunn have any say in anything? Seems like whenever something big like this happens dunn gets blamed for the stupid shit too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Omega calling Rollins out on his blatant thievery.
> 
> Seth "Thieving" Rollins
> 
> ...



Poor Seth. They banned all his moves. Curb Stomp, Buckle bomb, brainbuster, etc. what do you guys expect him to do? 

they should really let him use the curb stomp again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> How ironic, Bellas on their way out, and Mickie, Maryse, Maria, Kelly come back.



It kind of is 

I think Maria and Bennett are more than likely SD bound if they're coming straight to the main like the reports say. I think maybe by the time the draft comes around they may find themselves on Raw. The act seems too similar to Miz/Maryse with the Miracle stuff.



WhatADrag said:


> @SoulTaker a wise friend of mine said this
> 
> "
> If Rollins/Ambrose/Zayn/[popular indie babyface] were booked as champion like Randy Orton has been people would say that their reign had been intentionally sabotaged.
> ...



Idk about the first part considering the fact that Ambrose and Rollins did get booked like shit as champions and it's not really attributed to the book so much as it is them. At least not in here. 

I think there is a problem with Orton's booking for sure but it's probably got more to do with his age, his already immense legacy, and the fact he shouldn't even be in his spot. There are things they could have done to make this run seem a lot better though like playing up how it makes him a GOAT level superstar. There was never a hook other than Randy Orton gets another title reign which is kind of alienating in and of itself. I think there's also the ass frontward nature of the story that felt like it should have gone to cement the younger talent as opposed to him. 


This is dumb. Titus should be future endeavored and Apollo should get this gimmick. Literally all this dude has to do is say look at me and take selfies to have a character. His athleticism will fill in whatever other blanks there are in terms of his ability to project. One of the best "looks" in the entire wrestling world.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince is a dumb, carny fuck. Yes, let's take arguably your most talented announcer and strip him of everything that made him unique.
> 
> Reminds me of why he and Dunn didn't want J.R., a bunch of fucking dumbasses.





WhatADrag said:


> How much hand does dunn have any say in anything? Seems like whenever something big like this happens dunn gets blamed for the stupid shit too.



You know something amongst all of the announcers I've ever listened to I really don't think I ever latched onto one as fast as I did Mauro. Him and Graves were such breaths of fresh air in their respective formats, I remember tuning into SD when it was taped just for Mauro. The thing with the announcers is that Vince wants them to tell a story.

That's kind of the thing that sticks in my craw. Mauro did tell stories for wrestling fans but made them easy for casuals. 

I think Dunn's stink is all over things like that. I think he's very adept at getting Vince to flip flop.

I hope Graves is able to stay good.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Dunn is like so a magical creature. There is like two pictures of him ever. Its like he's not real but yet has so much influence.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Right.  Dunn seems like a scapegoat to me.  Just let him absorb any negative blow for creative decisions.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

@WhatADrag even though the build has sucked.  Payback looks alright to me.  Certainly better than Fastlane.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

Roman will overcome all the odds!


----------



## God Movement (Apr 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Poor Seth. They banned all his moves. Curb Stomp, Buckle bomb, brainbuster, etc. what do you guys expect him to do?
> 
> they should really let him use the curb stomp again.



Seth has stolen everything.

By the time Omega comes to WWE he'll need a whole new moveset. At least the Big Dog doesn't steal moves. He will welcome Omega with open arms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't see it.  But I heard that the knee was weak.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

what do they call Seth's new finisher anyways?

it can't be V-Trigger right??

it should be Bionic Knee


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I didn't see it.  But I heard that the knee was weak.




you want Seth to re-injure himself?? 

we already have Fat Joe doing all that to the locker room.

damn, i wish RAW acquired Jimmy Ellsworth. I want to see him fight Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

_



			"The reason the Orton/Wyatt Wrestlemania match was so poor is because of Orton constantly whining about working with fat people. It has been noted before in an interview that Orton hates working with fat people especially those with a different color, like Mark Henry. Orton fears that he might suffer an injury if he exert too much in the match against someone like Bray Wyatt. Orton also claimed that he can't stand the smell...."
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Orton sounds like a damn prima donna.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2017)

I remember reading Orton liked working with Wyatt, it sorta woke up him up and lit a fire on his ass. I guess working with Wyatt on a team is different then working against him.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2017)

Kind of sad that Seth just took the move without any concern for how that looks. Tells you a lot.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


>


So Orton is a fat shaming, racist piece of shit too?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Not fat. But this explains Kofi.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2017)

Typed in Randy and "race" on Google. Oh boy...


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not fat. But this explains Kofi.



Kofi situation was already explained, the guy fucked up a spot like 3 times in a row and Ortons temper is legendary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2017)

Seth is like a CAW wrestler. He just makes all his moves finishers and spams them without caring about psychology or any of that stupid shit like selling.

"Joe punches me in my surgically repaired knee? HA! Fuck you! My finisher is a knee now! I'm Seth! I'm so cooooooolllll!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope Sasha turns on Bayley at Payback.  I can't take another month of her coming out to protect and shield Bayley any time Bayley is ridiculed/jumped/attacked/etc.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So Orton is a fat shaming, racist piece of shit too?



i knew the moment when i saw Orton half assed selling those punches from Wyatt that something was off. he even no sold those worms and roaches 



btw, are you fat irl?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth is like a CAW wrestler. He just makes all his moves finishers and spams them without caring about psychology or any of that stupid shit like selling.
> 
> "Joe punches me in my surgically repaired knee? HA! Fuck you! My finisher is a knee now! I'm Seth! I'm so cooooooolllll!"


Damn go easy on the boy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm kind of glad to see the negative backlash for Seth with the rain trigger. When I first posted it I wasn't really cool with another Omega move being used like that, especially since Damo used the One Winged Angel at Mania. Dude really does kind of suck at the move. The shit really was perfect for Omega to come into the company with as a finisher.



Rukia said:


> Right.  Dunn seems like a scapegoat to me.  Just let him absorb any negative blow for creative decisions.



I mean it's been documented by multiple talent and performers that Dunn is pretty awful. Meltzer has published a bunch of stuff on him too. Dunn does get scapegoated, I'm not going to say it's never happened because Michael Hayes is low key as bad as Dunn but he's responsible for a multitude of bad decisions and you can see his stink all over the product. I don't think the situation when it's reported on is ever let's just blame Dunn because low hanging fruit, thats probably a fan thing. Kind of like how people will blame him for the crowd reaction shots but that's Kerwin White/Smith, can't remember the dude's last name.

It's somewhat similar to how John Lauranitis was basically the devil when he was in power but now that he isn't he doesn't seem half bad. 



Xiammes said:


> I remember reading Orton liked working with Wyatt, it sorta woke up him up and lit a fire on his ass. I guess working with Wyatt on a team is different then working against him.



I mean considering it's from Thor and he didn't even post a link it's likely that shit was made up. He's not really all that credible.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Tweet of the week said:
			
		

> "Dana Brooke just pinned the star of 205 Live."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2017)

i'm using a phone ST the small screen is giving me a hard time copy pasting links and paragraphs. and narutoforums mobile version doesn't have an edit button lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Raw had really low ratings yesterday.  Less than 3 average.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm using a phone ST the small screen is giving me a hard time copy pasting links and paragraphs. and narutoforums mobile version doesn't have an edit button lol



Then say the name of the site you got the quote from. It's probably more difficult to copy and paste a quote than to copy and paste a link.

Btw mobile does have an edit button, I use it all the time at work 



Rukia said:


> Raw had really low ratings yesterday.  Less than 3 average.



The programming has been pretty abysmal the past 3 weeks outside of some highlight moments. Even SD has been kind of bad if we're being honest. Though I don't think it's a less than 3 average. I mean they had 3.3 the week before but I guess when you're promoting Stroman/Kallisto you deserve to have the ratings go down. Though Stroman actually seems like a ratings draw so who knows.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it's been documented by multiple talent and performers that Dunn is pretty awful. Meltzer has published a bunch of stuff on him too. Dunn does get scapegoated, I'm not going to say it's never happened because Michael Hayes is low key as bad as Dunn but he's responsible for a multitude of bad decisions and you can see his stink all over the product. I don't think the situation when it's reported on is ever let's just blame Dunn because low hanging fruit, thats probably a fan thing. Kind of like how people will blame him for the crowd reaction shots but that's Kerwin White/Smith, can't remember the dude's last name.



Kevin Dunn, like Vince, is known to be very hands-on. Not to mention his position in the company over time has always had a direct influence on the product. Dunn has been noted to be quite the misogynist, and disdainful of accents, one of the big reasons he and Vince disliked JR for example. They are ashamed of wrestling, they thought JR invoked imagery of southern, redneck brawling than the stale, corporate product they wanted called "sports entertainment".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I actually like the Curt Hawkins creates stars gimmick.  It's better than a lot of things on Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2017)

Ah I remember the concerns about AJ going to WWE because of his accent. Thankfully the fans always gave him a strong crowd reaction.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw had really low ratings yesterday.  Less than 3 average.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I think that the WWE should be trying to get the WWE network on Sling TV and on Amazon Prime.  And some of the various streaming services.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

Mick foley posted a pic of the incision area post-hip surgery.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm kind of glad to see the negative backlash for Seth with the rain trigger. When I first posted it I wasn't really cool with another Omega move being used like that, especially since Damo used the One Winged Angel at Mania. Dude really does kind of suck at the move. The shit really was perfect for Omega to come into the company with as a finisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damo??


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Typed in Randy and "race" on Google. Oh boy...




?????


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Seth has stolen everything.
> 
> By the time Omega comes to WWE he'll need a whole new moveset. At least the Big Dog doesn't steal moves. He will welcome Omega with open arms.


Roman uses Tackle, it is super effective!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Damo??



Killian Dane aka the only dude in Sanity with an easy to see future in WWE


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

CM Punk is going to be on MTV's The Challenge. 



Lolo Jones and Shawn Merriman are both signed up as well. I think it's more of pro vs joes thing but yeah...fwiw Miz won his season when he did this same show 15 years ago.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 25, 2017)

How many people watch MTV these days? It seems to be utter shit now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Would wwe still exist if cena wasn't around to be a top draw during the beniot murder shit


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How many people watch MTV these days? It seems to be utter shit now.



The highest rated show on MTV doesn't even crack a million average viewers. They lost a ton of viewers since last fall, shows cratering out and losing 50% of their audience from the year before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> CM Punk is going to be on MTV's The Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolo Jones and Shawn Merriman are both signed up as well. I think it's more of pro vs joes thing but yeah...fwiw Miz won his season when he did this same show 15 years ago.



Punk just need to come home.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Would wwe still exist if cena wasn't around to be a top draw during the beniot murder shit



It would have been someone else. Cena is a self sustaining draw and there is something to it but he needed the company's deferential booking to become that self sustaining draw. It's also given him a cache of meta material that gives him an edge now that he didn't have then. I make that point because this version of Cena we're getting right now is not the one we got back then but you sort of needed to take the shit tasting medicine to get better now. 

So yeah the company would exist. I think it could have downsized and stayed afloat until the next draw. Nothing will be as bad as the mid 90s for this company.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I guess I watched the Scream tv series a couple of years ago and that was on MTV.

I don't understand why Kalisto won the match last night since he didn't close the lid.  Seems like the rules for the match were tweaked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> It would have been someone else. Cena is a self sustaining draw and there is something to it but he needed the company's deferential booking to become that self sustaining draw. It's also given him a cache of meta material that gives him an edge now that he didn't have then. I make that point because this version of Cena we're getting right now is not the one we got back then but you sort of needed to take the shit tasting medicine to get better now.
> 
> So yeah the company would exist. I think it could have downsized and stayed afloat until the next draw. Nothing will be as bad as the mid 90s for this company.



Who would have been just as big during that time? I just can't imagine someone else carrying the company on his back for so long.

And my guy is always telling me wwe being fine is all smoke and mirrors. The network Is the worst thing to happen to the wwe since the xfl. He says the only reason why they seem fine is because of the TV rev that comes in.

What's your thoughts on that?

90s was that bad? Wasn't Shawn the top guy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> ?????



????? Indeed. Randy Race looks fucking weird.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

The WWE network is smart.  They just need more subscribers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm impressed if Nakamura can get a good reaction in Iowa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Imagine switching strong style to the artist


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I knew Ziggler would interrupt before he could speak.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I knew Ziggler would interrupt before he could speak.



Gotta get that heat


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm impressed if Nakamura can get a good reaction in Iowa.


Tbh he a mega star bro


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Ziggler should be the Smackdown Miz now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

He's making up an outlandish story for a guy that can't refute it since he doesn't speak the language.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Fuck this crowd


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope this is the last time AJ has to face Corbin.  The crowd doesn't care about Corbin.  And every act that goes up against Corbin comes out of the feud less hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Why does feel awful now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why does feel awful now


What?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no.  AJ wasn't announced as the face that runs the place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What?


*wwe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Missed the opening segment for SD but seeing that the opening match is Styles vs Corbin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

These Vince directed mannerisms for Corbin are pretty bad


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> These Vince directed mannerisms for Corbin are pretty bad


Glad you mentioned that.  I found that entrance pretty odd tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Road Dogg must have gotten promoted to raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Road Dogg must have gotten promoted to raw.



I heard it happened as a post-Mania promotion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Interesting finish with Owens standing tall at the end of it all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Aj winning always a plus

The queen!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Killian Dane aka the only dude in Sanity with an easy to see future in WWE


Ah right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Corbin losing clean eh?  Surprising.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Charlotte has literally gotten better looking with every passing month for the past three years.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who would have been just as big during that time? I just can't imagine someone else carrying the company on his back for so long.
> 
> And my guy is always telling me wwe being fine is all smoke and mirrors. The network Is the worst thing to happen to the wwe since the xfl. He says the only reason why they seem fine is because of the TV rev that comes in.
> 
> ...


Orton, Angle, Triple H, Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, RIkishi, HBK, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Batista.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte has literally gotten better looking with every passing month for the past three years.


too much spray tan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Orton, Angle, Triple H, Undertaker, Kane, Big Show, RIkishi, HBK, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio, Batista.



Eddie would be dead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I actually wouldn't be surprised to see AJ/Sami against Owens/Corbin main events the show.  (Or maybe it could be a dark match?)  The match between AJ and Baron was odd.  Lots of chinlocks.

That's pretty damning of the roster if you need AJ and Corbin to pull double duty this quickly after the superstar shakeup.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> too much spray tan.


Stfu talking about my queen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh so they did away with the Shinning Stars gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> too much spray tan.


The spray tan looked good though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh so they did away with the Shinning Stars gimmick.


It was a good decision.

I have no clue who will win this match.  Mainly because I don't know if the Usos are heels or babyfaces.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

It makes sense for New Day to win this match tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Glad you mentioned that.  I found that entrance pretty odd tbh.


Point out the specifics


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Now you are making me go off my memory.  It was more of a production than usual.  Corbin sometimes waves the fans off dismissively.  He did that here when a fan asked for a high five.  That was normal Corbin.  Some of the faces he made weren't normal.  It was too energetic.  Sort of like he thought he was a member of the Hype Bros for a second.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

What the hell, the reformation of Team BAD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn am I gonna see Orton vs resuv live


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Team Bad against Team PCB next week.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn am I gonna see Orton vs resuv live


Maybe it's for a lesser title?  Maybe he just gets a spot in the ladder match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rowan reminds me of a crash bandicoot villain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Rowan is a jobber.  I don't care how huge he is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

So what happens to Rowan after this Sunday when Wyatt is done with SD.   I mean if there were a Borderlands game coming out they could keep the Rowan wearing the mask but I don't know what is to become of the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what happens to Rowan after this Sunday when Wyatt is done with SD.   I mean if there were a Borderlands game coming out they could keep the Rowan wearing the mask but I don't know what is to become of the guy.


It's odd that he wasn't traded to Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the hell, the reformation of Team BAD.


BAD was Naomi, Sasha & Tamina


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Team Bad against Team PCB next week.


Submission Sorority.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Rowan stinks.  I can't believe that he hasn't done the job yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rowan reminds me of a crash bandicoot villain


lmao this comparison.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Doesn't Jindar have a shot a Randy, why isn't he doing his heel run in here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Nvm, here comes Roids incarnate.   And those USA chants.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Jinder has decent entrance music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Dammit, again with this xenophobia crap.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

This crowd is on some lowest common denominator dumb as hell shit


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

So I heard Vince fucked up Corbin? I missed his match tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I hope Jinder wins the title tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking forward to the looming Charlotte face turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

So up next is the Love Boat vs Mad Max.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> This crowd is on some lowest common denominator dumb as hell shit


Aren't they in Missouri?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aren't they in Missouri?


Iowa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

I wanna put my thumbs between charlotte pussy n lick the clit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

The diva era is supposed to be over.  But the women are still fine asf.  Great variety.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Fuck sake, just have Breezedango come out to YMCA.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Breezango about to be #1 contenders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

So Team Homoerotic are the number one contenders then.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Breezango about to be #1 contenders.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Team Homoerotic are the number one contenders then.


Land of opportunity baby!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

I might even eat charlotte ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I might even eat charlotte ass


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Wooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Naomi's ring attire looks bad when the lights are on.  Yikes.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

SD! sucks now. What happened?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> SD! sucks now. What happened?


The Miz is gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> SD! sucks now. What happened?


Road Dogg gone
Sd pushing wrestlers that lost most of their career


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Miz would have really put Nakamura over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome powerbomb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2017)

Well it's the start of a heel stable in the SD women's division then.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Road Dogg gone
> Sd pushing wrestlers that lost most of their career


What about the dude who was a former NXT writer?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Ellsworth, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it's the start of a heel stable in the SD women's division then.


I thought Becky would come out and make the save.  Good idea to save that for another week though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Damn.  Tozawa just taught the Brian Kendrick lesson #4.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2017)

Keeping Shinsuke as a "part-time" attraction was the right idea, but they totally f*cked up with him today. 

Fingers are crossed they realized they didn't do anything to move the needle for him and will correct the script the came up this storyline. Also, the crowd reaction for Shinsuke was sad AF.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Good 205 Live main event.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> ?????



point was the cars go fast!

@SoulTaker Trueee. Though I wonder what WWE management says when they those articles.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2017)

i much rather have Jinder as champion too than the stale ass Randy Orton

then Sami or Shinsuke can beat Jinder at Money in the Bank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm enjoying Becky Lynch on Talking Smack tonight.  Good appearance for a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i much rather have Jinder as champion too than the stale ass Randy Orton
> 
> then Sami or Shinsuke can beat Jinder at Money in the Bank


Give Jinder the title!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2017)

JBL is better on Talking Smack than Shane McMahon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

So I'm thinking of working at All state Arena for NXT takeover and Backlash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Keeping Shinsuke as a "part-time" attraction was the right idea, but they totally f*cked up with him today.
> 
> Fingers are crossed they realized they didn't do anything to move the needle for him and will correct the script the came up this storyline. Also, the crowd reaction for Shinsuke was sad AF.




Naka is fine. That shit was horrible tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I'm thinking of working at All state Arena for NXT takeover and Backlash.


Will you actually be able to watch?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Will you actually be able to watch?


Nah they would probably either have me down by barricades where you have to face crowd or backstage by the production trucks .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah they would probably either have me down by barricades where you have to face crowd or backstage by the production trucks .


Shit it'd be dope to just hear the crowd reactions


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2017)

Just got done with SDL. Better than last week's show, though that's relative. Mostly due to the fact that more _stuff_ happened tonight.

That said, kinda boring aside from one or two points of interest. Namely the Jinder stuff, and the main event (which was actually a pretty good match) and the finish. Otherwise, this episode was just "why didn't they do that last week?" the show. Nothing overtly bad disregarding the opener, but indicative of how much they're meandering around recently for some odd reason.

Speaking of the opener, felt like a weird test. Is Naka able to be put in an absolutely garbage segment and still be just as over as he was coming in? They got their answer. It was "no". I mean, he still got cheered, but if it had been anyone else, that crowd would've been dead as doornails.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 26, 2017)

The artist formerly known as Prince. Prince in Vince's mind is similar to Michael Jackson.

Thus, Shinsuke is the Artist.

Also anyone know the backstory on Nakamura being "The Vibe"? That's what it says on his new shirt and of course his symbol is a shuriken and the V is made out of a katana, kunai and shuriken.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2017)

Kuya said:


> The artist formerly known as Prince. Prince in Vince's mind is similar to Michael Jackson.
> 
> Thus, Shinsuke is the Artist.



Jesus...this man is out of touch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Jesus...this man is out of touch.


coke boy need to retire. Strong style perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Are they going to constantly call him the artist?  Or was this just an experiment?  A way to introduce him?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

I wonder if Becky Lynch had to have a conversation with creative after she talked about management pushing heels on Talking Smack.  She used the word "push" and I just assume that word is probably on the banned list.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Watching some of the Smackdown tag team action.  I really wish Anderson and Gallows were on the show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 26, 2017)

Yeah I don't think that was the crowd to glean anything from. I think it's more telling that crowds of 10,000 plus will sing Nakamura's theme in unison for his hope spots or to feel like they're apart of the show and helping Nak. Dude has one of the most organic crowd connections with big city crowds that drive more gates but have higher rental space fees.

Jinder Mahal is fucking trash. If you spray paint shit it's still shit. Dude had a fucking awful match with Cesaro. Yeah Boreton is a thing but Jinder winning that belt would be one of the worst things to happen to WWE ever. It's worse than Khali on so many different levels, at least you could bullshit and say Longest Yard gave him some notoriety ontop of the the fact he was pretty much the biggest dude the company has ever had. What's Jinder got? He's literally a warm blooded ethnic dude with a chemically enhanced physique. I'd rather watch Orton/Bray for another month doing projector screen magic on the ring canvas than see Jinder anywhere near a top spot. Literally shit is so ass frontward. Tian Bang or whatever the fuck his name is has been wrestling for like 18 months and he's better than Jinder whose been doing this nearly a decade.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2017)

Criminal that Cesaro hasn't gotten a singles world title run yet. Honestly, I know they like to play it up storyline-wise but he and Big E are people I could see credibly beating Brock aside from Ramen and Brawn.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2017)

Vince doesn't like Cesaro for some reason. I think Cesaro might have the same issue Heyman talked about, where he plays it safe and does everything he is told.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey. Help me making a booking decision. John Cena is getting on in the years, and he's my figurehead in my new TEW 2016 playthrough, but I have been looking for a successor. The candidates are the following:

Adam Cole
Chad Gable
Jinzo
Noam Dar
Flex Freeman
Richie Steamboat
Matt Riddle

and yes...Zack Ryder.

Who would you choose? I could post their pictures if you want to judge by their look.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Adam Cole.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2017)

If you're interested in this poll....here it is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

I think about the Miz being out there with Nakamura last night.  And I just can't imagine him going with that Michael Jackson promo.

The Miz would have come out with something else.  Probably on a Miz TV segment.  And it would have been a lot better.  It's a shame that Nakamura's interruption of the Miz was random.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit it'd be dope to just hear the crowd reactions


True. Although backstage in any show is more chaotic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

What's a good wrestling message board?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's a good wrestling message board?


This one .

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's a good wrestling message board?


I post here. The coli and kanyetothe. All fourms with a great section of posters who discuss wrestling all day.

I post on wf too but that shit gives you cancer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Adam Cole vs Tanashai 

I'm fucking in.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Austin talks about Seth Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

Man the IC belt has no semblance of importance. Feels bad mang.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Pre-show at Mania.  Not even defended at Payback.  Smackdown kind of acting like the US title is the top title on their show.  IC title is dead man.  They need to make Honky Tonk Man Miz champ again.  They have no choice.

7 time IC champ.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man the IC belt has no semblance of importance. Feels bad mang.



Did it not use to main event shows back in the day? It needs to be on proven workers, not just slapped onto any old midcarder. Now, Miz and Dean are good choices IMO, so is Ziggler. Yet the booking is abysmal.

Zack Ryder deserved a longer run with it...I think he would have been a good person to throw into the mix as an underdog. A Miz/Ryder feud maybe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man the IC belt has no semblance of importance. Feels bad mang.


what title does feel important

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Neither Seth Rollins or Joe can really afford to lose right now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what title does feel important


The US title feels a little elevated right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hey. Help me making a booking decision. John Cena is getting on in the years, and he's my figurehead in my new TEW 2016 playthrough, but I have been looking for a successor. The candidates are the following:
> 
> Adam Cole
> Chad Gable
> ...



Matt Riddle. Dude has "it".


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Ever since the feud against Cena and Nikki, Maryse has been allowed to be more of a part of Mike's act.  And I think she has been great.  Knocking the tray out of Rhyno's hand this week; that was great.  Her reaction to going on the list of Jericho; also great.  I'm surprised.  She carries herself really well in segments and even can cut a better promo than I thought.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

Hey guys. So I might be out a few days lost my grandma today. Enjoy the wrasslin.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

@WhatADrag you aren't going to Backlash?  KO/AJ has a 4.25 floor.  And it might be Nakamura's first match on the main roster.  And the Queen is definitely going to be in a premier match.  You want to miss that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys. So I might be out a few days lost my grandma today. Enjoy the wrasslin.


Sorry for your lost brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you aren't going to Backlash?  KO/AJ has a 4.25 floor.  And it might be Nakamura's first match on the main roster.  And the Queen is definitely going to be in a premier match.  You want to miss that?


I bought tickets to MITB.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2017)

Sami should win the mitb this year.  I'm hearing that Corbin could win it.  But big strong looking guys aren't what the mitb is all about imo.  Chicken shit heels like the Miz and sympathetic babyfaces like DB work best.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 27, 2017)

Just trying to have a little fun with my playthrough but you always have that one dude that is itching to try and call people out...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

Jack Gallagher fucking sucks.  This guy loses every big match.  205 Live, PPV, NXT, Raw.  It doesn't matter what the event is!  He loses!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

Lol, Ratings Killer Orton strikes again!  IWC is killing Orton for the low Smackdown ratings this week.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 27, 2017)

Aleister Black should be the one to take the title off Roode


----------



## God Movement (Apr 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, Ratings Killer Orton strikes again!  IWC is killing Orton for the low Smackdown ratings this week.



Might as well put the title back on Styles at this point. Smackdown has been trash without him leading the fort.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys. So I might be out a few days lost my grandma today. Enjoy the wrasslin.



Wow my condolences dude.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami should win the mitb this year.  I'm hearing that Corbin could win it.  But big strong looking guys aren't what the mitb is all about imo.  Chicken shit heels like the Miz and sympathetic babyfaces like DB work best.



i wanna see Sami attempt a helluvakick while on top the ladder 



Kuya said:


> Aleister Black should be the one to take the title off Roode



is he a former UFC fighter?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

Aries, Bliss, Cesaro/Sheamus.  I think at least one of the challengers are going to take the belt on Sunday.

I did read a stat though about there being zero title changes at the last four Payback PPVs.  I think it is just a coincidence.  New champ(s) on the way.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, Ratings Killer Orton strikes again!  IWC is killing Orton for the low Smackdown ratings this week.


I mean Orton sucks but look who he is feuding with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2017)

*Will we ever see something like this in WWE nowadays? 

*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

I thought we were getting Goldberg against Roman at some point since they excited the crowd with a stare down.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

If the WWE network didn't exist.  Would I buy Payback?  Absolutely.  Really fucking hyped for this!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought we were getting Goldberg against Roman at some point since they excited the crowd with a stare down.



Roman gonna retire everybody at WM eventually.

Cena
Orton
Brock
HHH
Rock
Goldberg

All will fall before the Roman Empire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

Apparently WWE pulled the plug on the Bray/Balor feud.  They decided neither of those guys can afford to lose a program right now.  That's why we had the weird tag match at the end of Raw.  And that's also why Balor is going to be on an episode of Miz TV on sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2017)

@Jake CENA 


Best part of Raw this week dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought we were getting Goldberg against Roman at some point since they excited the crowd with a stare down.



I think there was a report saying Goldberg might return one last time. I could see him taking an L to Roman too at WM.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> 
> Best part of Raw this week dude.


When isn't Enzo getting his ass beat? lol


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> When isn't Enzo getting his ass beat? lol



I see not a lot has changed while I stay away from the WWE.

On that note, John Cena is 40 years old. Within the next year or two, he needs to turn heel. He's getting too old. They have a good line up of talent to take over being the face of the company. Inevitably, it will happen. I don't want Roman Reigns to be the guy to do it, but it's looking like this will be the case. I don't want a John Cena heel turn to be wasted on Reigns though, since the crowd will start to cheer for a heel Cena over Reigns.

Guys that can feud potentially with a heel Cena and elevate their careers?

AJ Styles
Seth Rollins
Sami Zayn
Dean Ambrose
Bray Wyatt
Roman Reigns


I'm sure there are others I'm missing due to not paying a lot of attention as I have in the past to the WWE. There are midcarders you can obviously throw in there, but as it stands those are the top 6 I'm guessing.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## EJ (Apr 28, 2017)

On that note, Roman Reigns has improved so much in the ring. But yeah, he needs a heel turn as well! His mannerisms and style in the ring blatantly shows that he should be the Triple H of this new generation of wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

If we are talking about heel turns.  Don't forget Dean Ambrose.  He needs to turn too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2017)

turn them all to zombies


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

RAW ratings dropping below 3 without Roman prove how much the show actually needs him because real fans don't give a shit about vanilla midgets that steal their offense  from New Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RAW ratings dropping below 3 without Roman prove how much the show actually needs him because real fans don't give a shit about vanilla midgets that steal their offense  from New Japan.


What's the deal with Finn Balor?  Are there any plans for this guy?  Will he even get cheers two months from now?

The guy has been really boring since he came back.  Inarguable.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great Balls of Fire??


Shit like this makes me want to kill vince


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

I've always said that Finn without the demon facepaint is the most vanilla of vanilla midgets. He either needs a better feud or something to light a fire under his ass.

I think the front office thinks he's injury prone now too, so thank shithead Jinder for that.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Nobody gonna think someone is injury prone thanks to a damn concussion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2017)

Great Balls of fire....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great Balls of Fire??


What the fuck kind of name is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Great Balls of fire....


SD got mitb

Raw got great balls of fire

Muwhahahah


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great Balls of Fire??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire is gonna be lit.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great Balls of Fire??


uuuuh what the hell kinda ppv name is that?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody gonna think someone is injury prone thanks to a damn concussion.


Tell that to Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Brock vs Jeff Hardy for the Universal Title at Balls of Fire.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

So I beat you chumps with my Wrestlemania predictions.  Anyone going to do a better job predicting Payback?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tell that to Dolph Ziggler.


What about Dolph Ziggler?
Wwe has never seen Dolph or been backed by guys like hhh in the same light as Finn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What about Dolph Ziggler?
> Wwe has never seen Dolph or been backed by guys like hhh in the same light as Finn.


He got kicked in the head by Jack Swagger and never meant a damn thing to the company ever again.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Great Balls of Fire is gonna be lit.



Of course they will, they're on fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He got kicked in the head by Jack Swagger and never meant a damn thing to the company ever again.


There is a bunch of different variables tho.
Like I already stated he's viewed higher than ziggler ever was. Finn is HHH boy.

Then to add on top of that wasn't ziggler out for a long time due to that concussion? Finn wrestled the next week.

Didn't ziggler have a history of concussions before that too? Getting concussed by jinder doesn't mean finn is considered injury prone. I mean anyone getting hit in the head is bound to get concussed so that has nothing to do with being injury prone.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2017)

So much for Bad Blood.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Alexa had to deny some reports about nude photos circulating of her.  My friend wants to know where to go to find the pics.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow.

Great Balls of Fire.

It would be great if there was a Balls of Fire match with Roman, Brock and Strowman where they have to throw huge balls of fire at one another until one of them says "I Quit"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So much for Bad Blood.


Bad Blood sounds a lot better than Great Balls of Fire.

Perfect for a Strowman/Roman grudge match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

Dolph came back less than a month after getting that concussion, but they took the title off him and then sent him back down the card. He never got a true chance ever again after he "blew" his one big shot at proving himself.

Balor is in a similar position because not only did he get injured as soon as he won the title and ruined a lot of plans, he got concussed a week after he came back. Top that off with the fact he is a literal vanilla midget (weighs 180 lbs) and Vince being gunshy after Bryan proved him right by being an injury prone B+ player and Balor is already working from behind.

Being HHH's boy doesn't mean a damn thing if you're not Vince's boy.

And all of you guys are wrong. Great Balls of Fire obviously means Bray or Kane are going to set someone's crotch on fire to set-up some bullshit Inferno match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

He's no where close to being on zigglers level.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

You're right. Dolph actually somehow has better promo skills.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Ziggler a scrub.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Miz is going to job out to Balor at Great Balls of Fire and try to make him look like a million bucks.

Poor Miz.  Never gets to stand tall anymore.  Look at him since he came to Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

Balor and Rollins are gonna have a feud over who can do a better Slingblade or something. Those two have like zero exciting things to look forward to.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

I love miz but fuck him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Why gorilliaz feel good inc song so classic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2017)

You know what's a real classic?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Ppv of the year incoming


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ppv of the year incoming


Backlash has some originality to it.  Way more excited about Backlash than Payback.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

This isn't a down period for Ziggler guys.  He's dead.  The crowd doesn't care about him.  And they will never care about him again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Backlash has some originality to it.  Way more excited about Backlash than Payback.


I'm talking bout fire balls my guy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alexa had to deny some reports about nude photos circulating of her.  My friend wants to know where to go to find the pics.


If your friend ever finds such pictures be sure to let us know for um...research purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2017)

Also still think Miz should have stayed on SD and won MITB to dethrone Orton/AJ/WhoeverIsChampAtTheTime. Guessing Corbin or Zayn will win it instead. Maybe Naka but IMO way too early for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah, what's the deal?  My friend is still waiting on the link.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

I wanted Miz to cash in on Orton again.  Would have been great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2017)

I think Miz is doing great where he is at, I don't know if he should have another world title. Miz is the best heel in the company, he is doing great in boosting others.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think Miz is doing great where he is at, I don't know if he should have another world title. Miz is the best heel in the company, he is doing great in boosting others.


Why does he have to eat the dirty deeds or sister Abigail at the end of every segment?

He even lost to Sami Zayn with Sami scheduled to leave the territory the next night!


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why does he have to eat the dirty deeds or sister Abigail at the end of every segment?
> 
> He even lost to Sami Zayn with Sami scheduled to leave the territory the next night!



Thats his job, to make others look strong. They should give him a few winning feuds, but not against guys who are in the upper midcard.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

It's okay.  I think Miz still has a shot to win Most Improved 2017 from PWI.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2017)

How dare you  guys question the demon's capabilities to entertain a crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dolph came back less than a month after getting that concussion, but they took the title off him and then sent him back down the card. He never got a true chance ever again after he "blew" his one big shot at proving himself.
> 
> Balor is in a similar position because not only did he get injured as soon as he won the title and ruined a lot of plans, he got concussed a week after he came back. Top that off with the fact he is a literal vanilla midget (weighs 180 lbs) and Vince being gunshy after Bryan proved him right by being an injury prone B+ player and Balor is already working from behind.
> 
> ...



I'd... hate to agree with Ghost but....

I mean we all know what company this is. We all know the leaps in logic and common sense that regularly goes on right?

I mean, I don't wanna be the "WWE can't do anything right" guy because even though they shit the bed alot, they've shown in the past half year that they're perfectly capable of getting off their bullshit and focusing on good television every now and again, shockingly even when smark towns *aren't* involved.

But that said, it's not unreasonable to expect them to make such a bullheaded decision as killing Balor because misfortune seems to be hovering around him. This company isn't strong on nuance, or contextualizing stuff. I mean look at Bray. He's scary, he talks good and his entrance is over. That's essentially all they notice, so of course he's got enough heat to put over these other guys with his losses. Why wouldn't he?



God Movement said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great Balls of Fire.
> 
> It would be great if there was a Balls of Fire match with Roman, Brock and Strowman where they have to throw huge balls of fire at one another until one of them says "I Quit"



And that's when Akuma runs in for the interference!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Is Alicia Fox okay?  I haven't heard about her status.  I just saw the clip of Dana Brooke botching her own finisher and dropping Alicia awkwardly on her neck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

I read a joke that someone made as a prediction for the match between the Club and Enzo/Cass.  The prediction was that these two teams would fight on the pre-show of every Raw brand PPV for the rest of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Backlash has some originality to it.  Way more excited about Backlash than Payback.


Backlash is so fucking awesome.

AJ Styles/Kevin Owens
Corbin/Zayn
Nakamura/Ziggler
Charlotte against someone
Jinder/Orton
Breezango/Usos

Every match on the card is fresh.  This isn't a same old shit PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Backlash is so fucking awesome.
> 
> AJ Styles/Kevin Owens
> Corbin/Zayn
> ...


I think we may get Naomi and Charlotte vs. 2 of TCN trio. Becky so far hasn't gotten involved in the feud and I think it may be abit early to jump the gun for the eventual 3v3 so have the TCN use the extra woman to cheat and during a postmatch beatdown or something like that Becky comes in for the save.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How dare you  guys question the demon's capabilities to entertain a crowd.


Can't question that fans love him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2017)

Payback Predictions:

Enzo/Cass defeat the Club (babyfaces always win on the pre-show, Club won the last match; 50/50 booking time.)

Neville defeats Austin Aries  (Aries has cooled off with the crowd.)

The Hardys defeat Sheamus and Cesaro (would be a quick title change.  I concede though that this could go either way.)

Samoa Joe defeats Seth Rollins (tough match to predict.  Joe needs it more.)

Alexa Bliss defeats Bayley (Summerslam is a long way away.  It isn't working right now. WWE needs to change the status quo.)

Owens defeats Jericho (easiest call on the card.)

Bray defeats Orton (title no longer at stake in a match Bray invented.  He has to win.)

Strowman defeats Roman (Roman is hurt.  He has a built in excuse for losing.)


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Alicia Fox okay?  I haven't heard about her status.  I just saw the clip of Dana Brooke botching her own finisher and dropping Alicia awkwardly on her neck.


Whoa what? Didn't know about this.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> *Will we ever see something like this in WWE nowadays?
> 
> *


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2017)

Man AJ is going to have a great year. Awesome that he's starting against Owens.

Goldberg was recently with Bischoff and said he was so happy to clear the air with WWE after returning.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> ...



Heel Roman and Heel AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Heel Roman and Heel AJ.


Two top guys in the company right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

@God Movement i think Payback 2017 can be a really good PPV.  But Payback 2016 (available on the WWE network) had Styles/Reigns as the main event.  Nothing on this years' card is that good.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @God Movement i think Payback 2017 can be a really good PPV.  But Payback 2016 (available on the WWE network) had Styles/Reigns as the main event.  Nothing on this years' card is that good.



You're right. Reigns v Styles I was an all time classic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

It's really good.  I do prefer the match at Extreme Rules though.  I like it more than AJ/Cena SummerSlam tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2017)

Jinder above Rusev...who came up with this shit?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2017)

Braun and Reigns should be A+ but I guess Reigns still getting the Taker retirement rub so I'll allow it...no excuses for Braun not being A+ though. Would also bump down Balor to B+ and Rollins to A. Balor has done nothing IMO to be worth an A ranking and Rollins I guess is thriving of the beat HHH rub but IMO A is far more accurate for him than A+


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jinder above Rusev...who came up with this shit?


The are in the same tier (B). Jinder isn't above Rusev. Though honestly Jinder should be B+ by virtue of being #1 Contender.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

Goldberg/Brock Mania match was really enjoyable guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

Rukia, calm it down,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

I remember when @SoulTaker and I were the only Alexa fans.  More room available on the bandwagon guys.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## God Movement (Apr 29, 2017)

I remember when I was the only Nia Jax fan. To be honest, I probably still am.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I remember when I was the only Nia Jax fan. To be honest, I probably still am.


You're not like most fans....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I remember when @SoulTaker and I were the only Alexa fans.  More room available on the bandwagon guys.


Rukia, stop lying...... it's embarrassing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't know what to do with Nia.  She is too big for the other girls.  We have already seen her against Sasha and Bayley.  The two things that make the most sense to me:

A straight feud with Mickie James

Partnership with Alexa


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

Praying Baby Trish actually wins a match tomorrow.  WWE has had her jobbing like crazy the last three months.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Might as well put the title back on Styles at this point. Smackdown has been trash without him leading the fort.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow my condolences dude.


Thanks for the words guys. Been rough but hopefully Payback can help move on.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2017)

LOL Candice was fire.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

Just watched Cena/Brock Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2017)

Not exactly the Horsewomen.  But this has been a pretty decent young crop for the WWE.  A year and a half later and they are all still with the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Heard about Mahal. Odd choice.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow.  19 year old Seth Rollins fighting AJ Styles in a high school gym.  The network has some good ass content.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Rukia, stop lying...... it's embarrassing.



Rukia? Lying?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I find it strange WWE uses Flo Rida and Pitbull or these d list celebs mean while Enzo legit hangs out with all the mega stars. He is legit homeboys with the Weeknd. Meanwhile SD been having youtube kids. Like what out of touch shit is this?
I get Enzo can't wrestle but its stupid that WWE don't capitalize on enzo and cass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2017)

Haha had a crush on her when I was a kid.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not exactly the Horsewomen.  But this has been a pretty decent young crop for the WWE.  A year and a half later and they are all still with the company.


They need to do another season of Breaking Ground.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They need to do another season of Breaking Ground.


I like Ride Along and Table for 3.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They need to do another season of Breaking Ground.


Carmella is underrated now dude.  I think she is definitely one of the best female talkers.  She just needs to ditch Ellsworth and hopefully the writers will give her character a little more focus.  I see potential.

And yeah.  Breaking Ground seems like a fun show.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like Ride Along and Table for 3.


Ride Along is aight but I never could get past the silly resturaunt setup for Table for 3.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is underrated now dude.  I think she is definitely one of the best female talkers.  She just needs to ditch Ellsworth and hopefully the writers will give her character a little more focus.  I see potential.
> 
> And yeah.  Breaking Ground seems like a fun show.


Breaking Ground was great, it showed the development of NXT and performance center talent and how they created their themes, entrances, attire etc. as well as struggle to succeed in the wwe. Its a shame they've pretty much ditched the show. It was really good. Corbin was great on there.

I remember they had some really cut up former football player on there who sucked. I kinda wanted him to get further but he's probably been released by now or is still developing his craft.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ride Along is aight but I never could get past the silly resturaunt setup for Table for 3.


Brian Kendrick trying to put up with an annoying Jack Gallagher.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

3 hours to go.  Miz with a tough task tonight.  He needs to make it seem like Balor has a personality.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2017)

awaiting for Fat Wyatt's botches and shitty finish


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman is going to spear Braun tonight.  And throw him into a dumpster after the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Fat Wyatt is the biggest loser in the WWE if he can't win the match that he invented.  An essentially meaningless match for Randy Orton.  Randy has already moved on and is feuding with Jinder.  No excuses for Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

@Xiammes


Rukia said:


> Payback Predictions:
> 
> Enzo/Cass defeat the Club (babyfaces always win on the pre-show, Club won the last match; 50/50 booking time.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Sasha Banks is looking hot tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Jojo looking fine asf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Lots of empty seats.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Enzo and Cass are a lost cause, man. WTF was that promo they just cut.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Wait the Bray match isn't for the title? SO rematch clause just isn't a thing now? Well at least this means he wins. Right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo and Cass are a lost cause, man. WTF was that promo they just cut.


I agree.  But why waste good material on a preshow match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

How the hell you gonna have a commercial break on a ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2017)

Not feeling this card tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait the Bray match isn't for the title? SO rematch clause just isn't a thing now? Well at least this means he wins. Right?


AJ - no rematch.  Cena - no rematch.  Kevin Owens - no rematch.  Goldberg - no rematch.  Bray - no rematch.

At least they have been consistent.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not feeling this card tbh.


It's too much of a Fastlane/Wrestlemania redo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Cass looking pudgy. Kinda...sawft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Who the fuck is this jewfro nerd on the panel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cass looking pudgy. Kinda...sawft.


That guy McIntyre in NXT is a better version of Cass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Get Sam robberts off my tv

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the fuck is this jewfro nerd on the panel.


I don't know.  He has been at multiple pre-shows now.  The guy is terrible.  Why does WWE keep using him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Dat Broken tease was woooonderfull.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

They should use Vince Russo instead of Roberts.  Would be funny to hear him talk about how gay all of the fans are.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Charley Caruso is hot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2017)

Cesaro can't spell 
EDIT: @Shirker tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro being all entertaining and shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Give them the win.  The Hardys don't need the belts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

No lie the Payback Theme is lit AF.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  He has been at multiple pre-shows now.  The guy is terrible.  Why does WWE keep using him?


This fucker looks like Booger from Revenge of the Nerds. Get this he-she off my television.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I wanna eat renne ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I wanna eat renne ass


Same


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Do the house of horrors match first so if it flops the show can recover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

They booing orton vs Wyatt lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2017)

Wyatt, the only spoopy wrestler that can't win with his magic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They booing orton vs Wyatt lmao


I think they are setting up for Miz TV.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Promo video for the PPV is going to be great i bet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Renee wearing some Beetlejuice shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz most over character on the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Based Miz is too good to be on the pre-show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Booker's pants look like they're three sizes too small for him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Based Miz is too good to be on the pre-show.


Based Miz should be on SD feuding with Naka then winning MITB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz gonna have to put over this boring vanilla midget that's only popular because of his entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn so fucking sexy n cool


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz is probably going to get his ass kicked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Balor walking to the ring with the charismatic energy reminiscent of Randy Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Maryse isn't impressed with Finn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn chants already


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

He sounded goofy AF when he said "This Is Balor Club"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz telling me exactly what I just said. This man has his finger on the pulse of America.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Wait.  Balor Club wanted Maryse though!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

"Dis ess Balor Cloob!"

Goddamn, just have Roman get his win back already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn the guy tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz is going to revive Balor's career. Going to actually give him a character. Finn will owe him for this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cesaro can't spell
> EDIT: @Shirker tbh



Can't spell and can't count. Sheamus was a godsend for this man. Limes are good for the brain. 

---------------

Crowd seems pretty hot tonight if anything else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz is going to revive Balor's career. Going to actually give him a character. Finn will owe him for this.


Save his career 

El

Oh


El


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

NXT not even over with the crowd anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz is going to revive Balor's career. Going to actually give him a character. Finn will owe him for this.


Definitely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Mayrse nipple hard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn looks high af tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Too small.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn low key fucked mayrse


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Miz telling it like it is. Calling Finn out for the vanilla midget he is.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Balor/Brock at Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Brock vs finn at summer slam!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Brock taking Finn to suplex city and then Roman has to save him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

How Finn gonna say "You can join two clubs" and then tell him he couldn't join the Balor club.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Good segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn whhy finn roast miz like that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Finn stealing Seth Rollins' move, the slingblade. smh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

It does make sense for Finn to want back a belt that he didn't technically lose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't want roman or Braun losing but I don't want a goofy finish to extend this to extreme rules.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This goes back to what I said a couple of days ago.  All Miz has done since moving to Raw is get his ass kicked.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Wait. If KO loses does that mean that KO is back on RAW? I know he's winning but I'm just curious.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

And I also think WWE cancelled the Bray/Balor feud plans.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait. If KO loses does that mean that KO is back on RAW? I know he's winning but I'm just curious.


That's what it means.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want roman or Braun losing but I don't want a goofy finish to extend this to extreme rules.


Braun should win. Use the excuse that Roman is injured if they have to. Series would be tied 1-1. Then Roman wins the series 2-1 at the next PPV to hype him up before beating Lesnar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

This is Jericho's last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun should win. Use the excuse that Roman is injured if they have to. Series would be tied 1-1. Then Roman wins the series 2-1 at the next PPV to hype him up before beating Lesnar.


True but its just the fact he Just beat the under taker


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman doesn't need to win the series.  His feud with Brock is 11 months away!  They aren't fighting at SummerSlam.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun should win. Use the excuse that Roman is injured if they have to. Series would be tied 1-1. Then Roman wins the series 2-1 at the next PPV to hype him up before beating Lesnar.



This is literally the most sensible choice. Dude already has an out lined up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> True but its just the fact he Just beat the under taker


That's why he got "injured." It still somewhat protects his hype. Braun needs a win somewhere in this feud and its way too good a feud to end at a B-list PPV like Payback. Seems the only way to extend it IMO. Just hope WWE is smart enough to do what's right.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman is gonna spear Braun through a wall for a double KO and that's gonna set up an ambulance match at Extreme Rules or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I wanna motor boat Alexa booty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Papa Roach actually put out a great song for this PPV's Theme.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Heels going to dominate tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Papa Roach actually put out a great song for this PPV's Theme.


Middle school days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2017)

that moe sign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho literally wearing a Xmas ornament.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Surprised I haven't spotted a "Wenger Out" sign like I did at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice Face of America intro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This ref in better shape than both of the wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

The face of america


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Kevin Owens cannonball would be devastating irl.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Owens must be blown the fuck up because he keeps doing this chinlock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

That could be it?  Yeah, because Owens always wins with a ddt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Love this crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Owens must be blown the fuck up because he keeps doing this chinlock.


I thought he said he started doing it more because he was getting too many cheers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This match is like 90% chinlocks, stalling and laying on the mat. wtf


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This match is like 90% chinlocks, stalling and laying on the mat. wtf


Old guy and fat guy.  Lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought he said he started doing it more because he was getting too many cheers.



There's other ways to draw boos and get heat than sucking the life out of a match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Booker giving KO flak for not believing in honorable victories is weird, considering he advocated that very mindset countless times.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Booker giving KO flak for not believing in honorable victories is weird, considering he advocated that very mindset countless times.


He has a headset on this time.  Lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying this match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> that moe sign.



Damn, I missed it. Occupied with cooking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Liontamer>>>Walls
Good match still though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Ain't no one tapped to the Walls of Jericho since the Attitude Era.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this match


The crowd has helped boost the match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Heel move Jericho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Thought KO arm tattoo said eat


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The crowd has helped boost the match.


Nothing wrong with that.

First time here in ten years meanwhile they keep crispus corpus or whatever in rotation


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

This babyface work by Jericho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho needs to watch a Marty Scurill match and learn how to break a finger more efficiently.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

What kind of stupid booking is this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Good finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho wins? Surprising.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

What the fuck


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I assume Owens will win a rematch tomorrow or Tuesday night.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Holy shit! Jericho won?!

That *had* to have been for swerve reasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I assume Owens will win a rematch tomorrow or Tuesday night.


Nope. Jericho now on Smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Guess AJ is winning the US Title then? I have no idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

tfw we will never get an Owens/Styles match ever.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> First time here in ten years meanwhile they keep crispus corpus or whatever in rotation



That so? That explains it. Show should have some good reactions then. Should help a lot with this card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho writing on the List of Jericho totally wasn't planned as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit! Jericho won?!
> 
> That *had* to have been for swerve reasons.


They are allying Owens , Joe , and HHH vs Shield.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Never complain about y2j wining


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I can't believe someone tapped to the walls.

Because Ghost is right.  No one ever loses to that move.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Maybe Vince looked at Raw and decided they needed more talent after two poor shows in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Nikki is retired.  WWE store shouldn't sell her merch anymore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Vince looked at Raw and decided they needed more talent after two poor shows in a row.


KO stays on SD though. At least I'm pretty sure he does.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I assume Owens will win a rematch tomorrow or Tuesday night.



That'd be retarded for a bunch of reasons. Plus... I always assumed that title rematches were only one-way. This match was a title rematch clause match, so since Jericho won it back, so in the keyfabe rulebooks it should be over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jobberweight division


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO stays on SD though. At least I'm pretty sure he does.


No, I'm pretty sure they said the winner stayed on SmackDown!, loser back to Raw. Unless they are retconning it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries wearing this ROH indy-level ring jacket.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn.  Neville has dominated.  And he isn't even at 100 days yet?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> No, I'm pretty sure they said the winner stayed on SmackDown!, loser back to Raw. Unless they are retconning it.


This is some confusing stuff man. We'll find out tomorrow I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm 0 for 2 tonight guys


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Neville has dominated.  And he isn't even at 100 days yet?


Meanwhile Lesnar is about to hit the 30 day mark as Universal Champion and he hasn't defended it a single time yet. Has he even appeared on Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is some confusing stuff man. We'll find out tomorrow I guess.


I think it should be addressed on Raw Talk.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm 0 for 2 tonight guys


1-1.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Booker: "Look, there's no shame in loosing to the champion"
Graves: "I agree, Booker, I'm just saying when you talk that big and can't back it up, people may never look at you the same way again."

*laughs bitterly*


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2017)

Lesnar being gone can be a good thing as it builds up the prestige of the IC title and makes the Universal title look more valuable as its not on screen every week.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Neville has dominated.  And he isn't even at 100 days yet?



Neville 6-0 in PPV wins, and off PPVs has done nothing but win most of his matches. Plus, he's defended it basically every other week.

It's refreshing to have the show parroting an accolade with _actual fucking weight_ behind it. Let's cherish this moment....


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Lesnar being gone can be a good thing as it builds up the prestige of the IC title and makes the Universal title look more valuable as its not on screen every week.


While I could agree with this, I also remember the 30 day title defense requirement that WWE likes to toss out there for people like Naomi 

I guess Brock is immune. Or too expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

The crowd doesn't appreciate Neville.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Booker: "Look, there's no shame in loosing to the champion"
> Graves: "I agree, Booker, I'm just saying when you talk that big and can't back it up, people may never look at you the same way again."
> 
> *laughs bitterly*


Graves miss picking on Saxton booker replies back lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho won?

 I thought he's touring with Fozzie soon.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Book, Graves and Cole seem to be having a lot of fun together. Good chemistry. I like it a lot.

...But Otunga *will* return...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Lesnar being gone can be a good thing as it builds up the prestige of the IC title and makes the Universal title look more valuable as its not on screen every week.


Except they give no fucks about IC title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I dread Otunga for 3 hours every week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This match has a good pace.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

We gotta cast a spell on otunga this commentary team good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2017)

Azeruth said:


> While I could agree with this, I also remember the 30 day title defense requirement that WWE likes to toss out there for people like Naomi
> 
> I guess Brock is immune. Or too expensive.



Brocks immune, its only brought up when convenient. Like Trish was absent most of her big title reign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Aries has the best tope in the entire fed. Everyone else does a flying push to your hands.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This is the most offense I have seen Neville eat in any of these title defenses.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

That Heel work from Neville


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol.  The official had no choice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Good match. Keeps the feud going.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Really smart move by Neville.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Very SMART way to continue the feud without having a definite winner while Aries looks dominant this time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This was probably better than TJ Perkins coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

The artist!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This promo does more to promote Nak than Smackdown appearances actually do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus entrance always gets me hyped.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm rooting for Sheamus and Cesaro here.  I want them to win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, Sheamus and Cesaro seem cooler than the Hardyz atm.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

As far as bullshit finishes go, that was pretty good. King of the Cruiserweights just can't put Austin away without cheating, but it usually happens after an even match.

Neville/Aries having one of the better fueds

------

I'd be _down_ with the Hoss Bros turning heel after this match. It seems like that's what they're teasing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Jojo a goddess.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt and Jeff need Lita as their valet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jojo probably a DTF chick.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Brother Nero takes the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ugly ass belt with the stupid trojan design.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jojo probably a DTF chick.


Only for the white boys


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

What I wouldn't give for a brogue kick right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus need to break the Hardyz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I like both sheamus n Cesaro but I want them treated better aka not in the tag division


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff gonna Die tonight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Stiff match for sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy now the new toothless aggression.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff Hardy's tooth is the MVP


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Do the big uppercut!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt becoming a deplorable spot monkey.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt giving negative shits about a lawsuit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

All the matches so far have been pretty good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Jeff hardy isiah Thomas


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

How is Matt bleeding?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

The crowd not being able to count rotations is a stealthy continuation of his gimmick of never going to school.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt getting destroyed. lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

2-2 on predictions so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bad ending.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

That was the best match the Hardys have given us since they came back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

SHEAMUS AND CESARO!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Graves condemning the heel turn. Booker has an erection.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

THAT BOOKEER MOMENT IM CRINE

KEEP HIM ON HERE FORVER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Good Heel turn. Good booking and writing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Booker turns more than the Big Show as a commentator.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Cesaro finally getting to be free.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Also can someone assassinate Otunga. This commentary team is fire.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Dark Hoss Bros about to murder the tag team division. Let's go.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro embracing their natural European inclination to betray America.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Booker turns more than the Big Show as a commentator.







Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro embracing their natural European inclination to betray America.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Would pay money to have Alexa sit on my face.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

Bliss getting thicker by the week


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Fuck my sides hurt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bayley getting a mild pop in her hometown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Graves murdering Bayley with his commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Bayley stale as fuck. Alexis needs to win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

I will only accept Bayley winning if her and Sasha turn heel and form Team Thirst.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I want Alexa n bayley to kiss my winner


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Even when they're arguing these guys flow with each other so fuckng well.

I never thought I'd be this enamored with a commentary team with Booker T in it (Big Show gimmick and all).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

I wanna use Alexis' cheeks as pillows during a nap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Booker T being preferable proves how bad the team normally is.

I like a two man booth.  Graves and Cole would be fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa's shorts aren't short enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

What we gotta do to make otunga disappear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bayley with some Ziggler-level offense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa's offence looks even more dangerous than Bayley's


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa's shorts aren't short enough.


You can always go shorter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa proving she's more powerful than Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

So much ass in one ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

I thought Bayley was gonna hold the ropes and steal the pin there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

ALEXA'S ASS IS THE CHAMPION


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

Bliss wins lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

What!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I thought Bayley was gonna hold the ropes and steal the pin there.


A smart wrestler would have done that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Good match .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

All hail the greatest woman's champion in WWE history...Alexa Bliss' butt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This is what happens when you can't cut a promo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa's shorts aren't short enough.



>Alexa wearing shorts at all.

Never would'a took you for a casual, Ghost.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol, you guys thought champions would start winning in their hometowns?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, you guys thought champions would start winning in their hometowns?


Naomi did it at Mania .


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

Good, Bayley has been so stale during her main roster run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying this ppv.

Well spoke to soon

House of horrors match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >Alexa wearing shorts at all.
> 
> Never would'a took you for a casual, Ghost.



>Not enjoying pulling Alexa's shorts off with your teeth or tearing them off and arousing her with your dominating nature

Stay pleb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

Do we even know what a house of horrors is?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Do we even know what a house of horrors is?


Basically NoDQ starts off somewhere else and will finish in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt wrestling Randy in a fun house and spooking him with mechanical ghosts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

Kept hoping Alexa's shorts would ride up :tomasad


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Do we even know what a house of horrors is?


I don't have a clue.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

House of whores


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All hail the greatest woman's champion in WWE history...Alexa Bliss' butt.


Bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Great gear selection by Alexa tonight.  Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Bathroom break time if you are in the arena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray and Randy gonna start at the house of whores and then they gonna take an uber to finish the match at the arena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Matt Hardy just broke a television monitor watching this bullshit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

I see Bray got himself a new compound. Good on him using the Insurance Money he got from the arson.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

They bout'ta air a lowbudget horror movie in a crowded stadium, aren't they?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

Reminds of the Great War #DELETE


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this ppv.
> 
> Well spoke to soon
> 
> House of horrors match



I dunno we've seen KO vs. Y2J, Neville vs. Aries and Sheamus and Cesaro vs. Hardys before so those were stale for me. But the heel turn was cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

WWEs Deletion


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy casually wearing no shirt. So are they gonna drive all the way to the ring after this movie?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This is like LU.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

This feud is nowhere near hot enough to be able to endure the amount of cheese this is going to be


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Only Randy Orton would be a big enough of a douchebag to take an uber to someone's house while wearing his wrestling gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm crine


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt straight up looks like an enemy from Outlast 2.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This is like the beginning of a bad porno.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

Fighting in a random trap house in Alabama is the House of Horrors match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Why Randy wearing Corporate Kane's wrestling outfit doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm crying


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

The new Resident Evil movie looks great!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm waiting for Senor Benjamin to show up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

You can't really explain this to your non-wrestling watching friends without being ostracised.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy like "fuck the food on this plate!"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This is making me like Randy more.  The bullshit he has to put up with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

I am gonna say it. I love this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This is like some shit you would get from an e-wrestling fed.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Where's Bo Dallas though?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is like LU.



It would be if they kept it a segment.

I'm actually liking this, as much as I'm making fun of it, but the fact that it's supposed to be a "match" is taking away from it, IMO. LU keeps the magic bullshit in segments and setups, while the matches are matches (with a fair bit of gimmicks, yes, but still matches).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray gonna toss Randy into the Lake of Rejuvenation any minute now and he'll pop out of it as the Legend Killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm actually kinda enjoying this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

My sides


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It would be if they kept it a segment.
> 
> I'm actually liking this, as much as I'm making fun of it, but the fact that it's supposed to be a "match" is taking away from it, IMO. LU keeps the magic bullshit in segments and setups, while the matches are matches (with a fair bit of gimmicks, yes, but still matches).


It should just end with someone being buried alive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Someone just needs to explain to me how Bray stole Dean Ambrose's clothes and why Randy is dressed like Corporate Kane.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray can legit be in Hollywood with his character tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

inb4 Jinder Mahal rolls up in a limo


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

I like the idea that Bray found and set up an abandoned house in Bayley's hometown specifically for this fucking match.

Like, imagine him sitting in the living room, setting up a pentagram, going "this'll git 'im good"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Still a better movie than Fantastic4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

THE HOUSE IS RED NOW OMG THIS MEANS...

...absolutely nothing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

If Randy is driving that limo....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy is gonna end up being the driver. Just watch.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Crowd ain't havin' it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

How the hell Bray just gonna steal a limo like that.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2017)

ITS DAYTIME IN SAN JOSE STILL


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

That wasn't bad at all.  That was a short intermission.  I drink beer guys.  I can't make it through these long PPVs without pissing.  So even if I'm in the crowd, that segment is useful to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins gonna make Joe sell his shitty V-trigger ripoff.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> ITS DAYTIME IN SAN JOSE STILL


I'm in the Seattle area.  At least an hour to go until the sun sets.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Bray can legit be in Hollywood with his character tho



Bryan Alverez jokingly theorized that the dude being so damn good at delivering promos is the reason he's given such shitty material.

He might legit be onto something, really. Guy's phenomenal, and the company thinks that carries him no matter what he does.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> ITS DAYTIME IN SAN JOSE STILL



It's always night time when Bray Wyatt's around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm calling this match of the night


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Seth getting no reaction and Joe getting even less of one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

These two making suicide dives absolutely meaningless.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm surprised Cole called that a Suicide Dive.

You'd think that would be one of the no-no terms

EDIT*
He did it twice. Vince supports suicide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

That horror match killed the crowd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Joe is going to destroy Seth's leg for 15 minutes and Seth is still gonna win with his shitty knee.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is going to destroy Seth's leg for 15 minutes and Seth is still gonna win with his shitty knee.



Seth is gonna have a shitty knee for the rest of his career from the looks of things. 

Like a kayfabe Kevin Nash....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That horror match killed the crowd


Or Bayley losing.  Probably the horror match though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

"That knee is killing him"

>proceeds to do all his moves easily

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

This match's commentary in a nutshell


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)

I didn't think Seth could have worse finisher than his shitty Pedigree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Stone Cold was right.  Seth is only sort of over with the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

How is Seth allowed to steal the Slingblade?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

This asshole is stealing moves from Tanahashi.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Going for a buckle bomb on Joe is just dumb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Seth Rollins is a fucking NJPW CAW. He's gonna win with a Naito headbutt or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

What kind of stupid ending was that. And Joe's shoulder was up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Nope. 100% disagree with that result. Joe's shoulder was up too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm not crazy about that finish.  I guess it guarantees that this feud will continue.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Well... that's one way to end a match....


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)

This is why you shouldn't take WWE seriously.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2017)

This PPV is boring.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 30, 2017)

Was the match good?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Good guests on Raw Talk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> This PPV is boring.


Wtf I've been enjoying it besides house of horrors


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> This PPV is boring.


House of Horrors match killed the PPV momentum.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Big dog n monster gonna save this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy is the driver isn't he?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf I've been enjoying it besides house of horrors


Joe/Seth was kind of a disappointment due to the finish and the lack of crowd participation.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2017)

Where to stephanie?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

I appreciate the restraint shown by not having Randy be the driver.

Good job, Vince. I just know they had to fight him tooth and nail for that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Joe/Seth was kind of a disappointment due to the finish and the lack of crowd participation.


But even before all that the first four matches were entertaining AF

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> This PPV is boring.



Matchwise probably. I haven't really be paying attention because of cooking, but the booking has at least been pretty damn solid.

Aside from that Seth finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Explain this please.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Das gud telapoat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Bray HAS to win. Title isn't on the line FFS. Give him this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

How the fuck Bray gonna ride inside a car for like an hour and still be tired.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Matchwise probably. I haven't really be paying attention because of cooking, but the booking has at least been pretty damn solid.
> 
> Aside from that Seth finish.



Even the match quality has been good besides the house of horror segment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy confirmed for using uber's premium service.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray HAS to win. Title isn't on the line FFS. Give him this.


Maybe Indians will show up and help Bray.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy in the corporate Kane gear


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Indians will show up and help Bray.


Yep.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the fuck Bray gonna ride inside a car for like an hour and still be tired.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

The Maharajah!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Randy a victim of illegal immigration and terrorism. Vince sending subliminal messages.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

JINDER THE GOD


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Fat Wyatt needed the help of a terrorist attack to defeat Randy Orton. This win does nothing for him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Jinder saved Bray's career.

Not joking.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy a victim of illegal immigration and terrorism. Vince sending subliminal messages.



Orton voted for Trump?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fat Wyatt needed the help of a terrorist attack to defeat Randy Orton. This win does nothing for him.


A loss would have killed him though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

It's a win. It was a fuck finish win where literally all the heat was on Jinder in a match that was completely of Bray's creation and shouldn't've needed help... but it's a win.
I will fucking take it.

Also, this Jinder heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Orton voted for Trump?



Hillary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Match was trash but jinder the god


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

ROMAN TIME


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok this a main event


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Much better than Fastlane imo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Tonight has been full of some pretty solid, sensible booking (even though I don't agree with the Jericho win, the way it was pulled off was great)/

So here's the question... is that trend gonna continue with this match? Or was all of it just to calm us down from when Romain kills Braun with the ol' OOOORRAAA unimpeded.

Let's check this out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Time for Roman to get some...

...PAYBACK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

ROMAN DA GOD


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman taped up. Strowman winning 100%


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman has every excuse in place to lose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman taped up. Strowman winning 100%



To paraphrase Eric Bischoff...

"He beats the big guy with three spears."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't want neither guy losing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Kallisto gonna help Roman btw. Calling it now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I want Brock to show up and give the winner an F5.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

I was about to say this was an even crowd, but never mind, I guess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Soldout crowd...and all they can do is chant for Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman has every excuse in place to lose.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman taped up. Strowman winning 100%



Will believe it when i see it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn I forgot roman lost his brother


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Where is @God Movement ?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Where is @God Movement ?



Give him a second, will ya?
It takes longer to type with one hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

That fucking kickout.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn.  A Cavs fan was crying.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Reigns working babyface considerably well tonight.
The injury helps this match like you wouldn't believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Braun too wild.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Little girl dressed like Jeff Hardy triggers me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Spear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Braun brought back the old Wyatt Family sleeper.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Spear with a fucked shoulder.
Doesn't even entertain the idea of selling it.

I _kinda_ love Romain


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

MAH BOI BRAUN. #Strownage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

We still got 20 minutes left though


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

"Braun Strowman ROOAAEERRS again!"

Gahdammit, Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

No.  We don't have to go 3 hours.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 30, 2017)

The Big babyface wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

That's all he did with the stairs?


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 30, 2017)

Irrelevant to the match (I'm not watching the PPV though) but


Road Dogg seeming to confirm that Owens is staying on SmackDown, which does seem to be a retcon of the earlier "winner stays on SmackDown" stipulation.



> *The following Superstars switched from Raw to SmackDown LIVE during the second night of the Superstar Shake-up:*
> 
> 
> United States Champion  (*Note: *Whoever wins Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho's U.S. Title Match at WWE Payback will officially be on SmackDown LIVE)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Oh shit. Reigns "bleeding" from the mouth


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Babyface Strongman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Reigns lying there bleeding from the mouth and crowd chanting "Thank You Strowman."
Savage AF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Raw gets terrible ratings without Roman.  There really isn't time for an injury storyline right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

You deserve it chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

"You Deserve It" chants now. Goddam


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

"WE LOVE YOU ROMAN"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

And then Braun comes back out "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!" and throws him off the titantron.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I thought Angle was going to save Roman tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Someone has to clean that Roman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2017)

And it seems the fans have proven they can not separate the character from the performer and would actually cheer if someone actually killed the guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Romain coughing up all over the wall like a rude asshole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Roman spitting on the wall. 

Whatta heel.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

blood capsule


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This angle worked on me.  I would actually root for Roman during this.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> And it seems the fans have proven they can not separate the character from the performer and would actually cheer if someone actually killed the guy.



Official xpac heat, Roman is a good position to turn his character around when he returns like the Rock did.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

If you could hear the sound that came out of my throat when Braun ran through that door.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 30, 2017)

strowman is sure lucky there was huge pile of empty cardboard boxes there to break his fall


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Big Raw tomorrow night guys.  We need to build to Extreme Rules.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Braun dun goofed pushing his luck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

How did anyone think this ppv was boring


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Official xpac heat, Roman is a good position to turn his character around when he returns like the Rock did.



Sometimes I wonder if it is still real to them or they don't get that Roman could beg/plead/demand vince to change and the answer would be either "nope." or "You're Fired."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Alexa calling Renee beetlejuice just like I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn even Twitter has started to THANK you Strowman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

No balloons for Alexa


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it is still real to them or they don't get that Roman could beg/plead/demand vince to change and the answer would be either "nope." or "You're Fired."



Ah, don't worry. This is a proper reaction. He's a heel remember? It's just being presented in a way that makes people hate him.

------------------

tonight's show was better than it had any right being. Will probably rewatch it later to get an actual feel for the matches, but everything fell into place pretty great as far as the booking. Y'know, except for the Seth finish. I can see why they did it, but it just felt anti-climactic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

This is where Alexa needs to go with her character.  She needs to be about destroying the Horsewomen.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ah, don't worry. This is a proper reaction. He's a heel remember? It's just being presented in a way that makes people hate him.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> tonight's show was better than it had any right being. Will probably rewatch it later to get actual feel for the matches, but everything fell into place pretty great as far as the booking. Y'know, except for the Seth finish. I can see why they did it, but it just felt anti-climactic.


I agree.  The card was underwhelming.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is where Alexa needs to go with her character.  She needs to be about destroying the Horsewomen.



Alexa hating all of the horsewomen... but then growing to like Sasha for she shares her trait of being a womanlet.

Revealing that her nasty attitude was just a Napoleon complex all along!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How did anyone think this ppv was boring


I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Alexa hating all of the horsewomen... but then growing to like Sasha for she shares her trait of being a womanlet.
> 
> Revealing that her nasty attitude just was a Napoleon complex all along!


The promo on Monday really showcased how tiny Alexa is.  Sasha is half a foot taller.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Strowman should beat Lesnar at Great Balls of Fire then Reigns can win the Title from him when he "heals" from his "injuries"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How did anyone think this ppv was boring


I enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If you could hear the sound that came out of my throat when Braun ran through that door.


Bigger jumpscare than anything I saw when I played Outlast 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Confession time... That House of Horrors match was so unabashedly, un-apologetically stupid that I couldn't help but love it. 2nd best part of the show, IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Confession time... That House of Horrors match was so unabashedly, un-apologetically stupid that I couldn't help but love it. 2nd best part of the show, IMO.


I liked it too. The fucking fridge had me in stitches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Worst part of the show?  Joe/Seth finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Unfiltered with Randy Orton.  Renee Young is fucking awesome.  She's a huge asset for the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

God movement needs to control those shit posters on WF man.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

The question is... how would you guys rank the 2017 PPVs?  Best?  Elimination Chamber?  Worst?  Fastlane?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The question is... how would you guys rank the 2017 PPVs?  Best?  Elimination Chamber?  Worst?  Fastlane?


1. Payback
2. WM 33
3. Elimination Chamber
4. Royal Rumble
5. Fastlane

That being said I think Elimination Chamber had the best Main Event and WM 33 had the worst Main Event. Rumble had the best match though in Cena/Styles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Mania
Rumble
and tonight are ppvs I can imagine watching a few years from now and simply enjoying.

Besides the EC match and orton/harper I'm not rewatching that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

"The future is now. The past is in the past."

This is why Cesaro can't break the glass ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

I thought the elbow was the finish for Bayley/Alexa since Bayley won a major match with that recently.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "The future is now. The past is in the past."
> 
> This is why Cesaro can't break the glass ceiling.



Can't count. Can't read. Has to constantly remind himself how times works... and is half wrong.

What do they _teach_ people in Switzerland?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Watching the replay.  Payback theme really works for this PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

What do you guys think of the card order?  Did they stack these matches correctly?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the card order?  Did they stack these matches correctly?


I thought everything was fine besides the orton/wyatt match and seth/joe result and ending.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

A unique anything goes match between Neville and AA at Extreme Rules sounds fun to me.  How about a ladder match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2017)

Sheamus is savage AF.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Jericho actually had an interview on the Mania match and he commented on how Owens survived because of a finger.  So for Owens to do it again.  And then for Jericho to target that finger in retaliation.

I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2017)

Watching Neville/Aries now since I slept through the ppv earlier and only caught the end of Reigns/Strowman. 

Kinda surprised KO tapped out to the walls of jericho in 2017.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

Born for Greatness.  Not a song I would ever listen to.  Perfect for this PPV though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watching Neville/Aries now since I slept through the ppv earlier and only caught the end of Reigns/Strowman.
> 
> Kinda surprised KO tapped out to the walls of jericho in 2017.


I know, right?  That has been such a weak submission for so long now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the card order?  Did they stack these matches correctly?



I wasn't really invested coming in, but in a vacuum the order seemed fine. Nothing really happened that made me go "how did they expect this match to follow the last one?"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus is savage AF.



Punished Bros have the potential to be a fucking sick tag team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Because of low expectations, I am more satisfied after this PPV than basically I have been after any of these all year.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Because of low expectations, I am more satisfied after this PPV than basically I have been after any of these all year.



It really is the first PPV is a few months now where I came away from it not having to internally make excuses for it due to dissatisfaction with the ending or some of the finishes. No going on about how it was _technically_ good but a bunch of flaws kept me from seeing it. It was just a plain satisfying-to-watch show. Nothing drop-dead amazing, just... _good_.

Even the shitty Seth ending i'm not too hung up about since the good of the show outweighed it.... Although, that could also be due to the fact that even if I did watch Raw weekly, it's really hard for me to get invested in those two right now, so the finish could've been stellar and I wouldn't've cared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus need the tag belts soon btw.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It really is the first PPV is a few months now where I came away from it not having to internally make excuses for it due to dissatisfaction with the ending or some of the finishes. No going on about how it was _technically_ good but a bunch of flaws kept me from seeing it. It was just a plain satisfying-to-watch show. Nothing drop-dead amazing, just... _good_.
> 
> Even the shitty Seth ending i'm not too hung up about since the good of the show outweighed it.... Although, that could also be due to the fact that even if I did watch Raw weekly, it's really hard for me to get invested in those two right now, so the finish could've been stellar and I wouldn't've cared.


It was a great idea to put Jericho over.  No one expected it.  And it was a nice way to start the show.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I'm confused.  Is Booker T a heel or Babyface commentator?


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

BIG DOG WAS BEATEN UNFAIRLY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> BIG DOG WAS BEATEN UNFAIRLY


We saw what happened at Fastlane bro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm confused.  Is Booker T a heel or Babyface commentator?



Yes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

Good PPV. Roman was protected in a loss. Strowman got a much needed win too. Match was easily on par with Omega vs Okada.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Roman does come off looking like a beast.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Good PPV. Roman was protected in a loss. Strowman got a much needed win too. Match was easily on par with Omega vs Okada.


Not even close stop it.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

WAD.  God movement doesn't care about technical matches.  He likes to see monsters fight.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

Bliss beating Bayley was amusing. She has a rocket strapped to her.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WAD.  God movement doesn't care about technical matches.  He likes to see monsters fight.



I do. Just not flippy shit like Ospreay and friends when they jump around like they're super saiyans but they are built like ash ketchum


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Bliss beating Bayley was amusing. She has a rocket strapped to her.


She had great ring attire tonight.  Damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WAD.  God movement doesn't care about technical matches.  He likes to see monsters fight.


That wasn't even the best monster fight we seen all year.

Golderbg vs lesnar at mania was better.

God movement just got his wrestling fourm posts juices flowing.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

brock v goldberg was a true classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> brock v goldberg was a true classic



Like I enjoyed the braun vs roman match felt like what a main event was supposed to be but come on bro. That was just a basic enjoyable match because the result was different for once. I'm sure these guys can go harder than this with a fully healed roman and a stipulation.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I do. Just not flippy shit like Ospreay and friends when they jump around like they're super saiyans but they are built like ash ketchum


 interesting description.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Well yeah.  Brock/Goldberg was definitely better.

What was my record tonight?  6-2?  Not bad.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

@White Hawk did you enjoy the PPV dude?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

I only got like 2 matches right.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Good PPV. Roman was protected in a loss. Strowman got a much needed win too. Match was easily on par with Omega vs Okada.



It's not often I get an unintentional guffaw when reading text. Fuckin' caught me off gaurd.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's not often I get an unintentional guffaw when reading text. Fuckin' caught me off gaurd.



It's what I'm here for.



WhatADrag said:


> Like I enjoyed the braun vs roman match felt like what a main event was supposed to be but come on bro. That was just a basic enjoyable match because the result was different for once. I'm sure these guys can go harder than this with a fully healed roman and a stipulation.



It was a standard match which told a good story. **** and MOTN for me.


----------



## EJ (May 1, 2017)

LOL hahahaha what the fuck 

These idiots really named a PPV "Big Balls of Fire"


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's what I'm here for.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a standard match which told a good story. **** and MOTN for me.



Wouldn't be surprised if Big dave gave it that but.

I give it like a 3.75. With a stipulation, roman healthy story line wise, and they are allowed to go all out. I feel like they could easily reach a 4.5 match.


----------



## pat pat (May 1, 2017)

I am back


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Adam Cole is officially a free agent!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Why do I hate Bryan Alvarez so much


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Adam Cole is officially a free agent!



NXT BAYBAY


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That wasn't even the best monster fight we seen all year.
> 
> Golderbg vs lesnar at mania was better.
> 
> God movement just got his wrestling fourm posts juices flowing.



Big Show versus Braun was better. I mean the booking decision is what's giving this shit universal praise. Tbh they need to put the book behind Braun because people actually like him. 



God Movement said:


> I do. Just not flippy shit like Ospreay and friends when they jump around like they're super saiyans but they are built like ash ketchum



Pretty outdated considering his gimmick is that he's not doing flippy shit in order to get heel heat. Even then that's some Vader/Cornette tier logic the majority of the dudes matches tell a story. This is kind of like how people would criticize Ricochet after seeing matches from him like 4 years ago and thinking nothings changed.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty outdated considering his gimmick is that he's not doing flippy shit in order to get heel heat. Even then that's some Vader/Cornette tier logic the majority of the dudes matches tell a story. This is kind of like how people would criticize Ricochet after seeing matches from him like 4 years ago and thinking nothings changed.



I used Ospreay as an example. Could have been any other flippy guy. I don't like the particular style. 


Vince will defeat these heathens.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2017)

Missed Payback yesterday. Shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Got my tickets.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do I hate Bryan Alvarez so much


Because all he does is bitch and moan?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

The House of Horrors house was found on Zillow.  Apparently it is in Missouri.  They must have taped last week when they were in Kansas City for Raw.


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @White Hawk did you enjoy the PPV dude?



Glad that Alexa took the belt from the boring Bayley.Seth vs Joe was good,the ending sucked.Didn't care for the rest of the matches since we've seen them tons of times already.RAW not having an angle for a world championship is really hurting it.

It's still hilarious to see Roman getting shit on.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Seth Rollins new finisher is a roll up 

House of Horrors turned into onion gang rape

Braun actually winning a ppv

what the fuck?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

great balls of fire sounds retarded


----------



## Azeruth (May 1, 2017)

Because I find these kinds of things interesting for some reason:

Bayley's 1 reign as Raw Women's Champion lasted for 76 days according to WWE's history.
Sasha's 3 reigns combined total 75 days.

This bothers me more than it should.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Sasha probably isn't very happy right now.  It's been a rough 2017 for her.  Hopefully WWE has something good planned for her.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

heel Sasha and Bliss should form a team of vanilla midgets


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Seth Rollins new finisher is a roll up
> 
> House of Horrors turned into onion gang rape
> 
> ...


Please watch H of H when you have a chance.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

that's a total waste of five minutes of my time Rukia. i'd rather see Goldberg watching paint dry.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Legit.  Jinder saved Bray's career.  Bray can cut a promo tonight and act like he isn't a loser because Mahal helped him.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Fat Wyatt is always a loser. he never won a singles ppv match all by himself.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

if Jinder wins the WWE title, what would be the design of the side plates? Onions? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I'm going to support Roman Reigns for now on.  I think the crowd was just way too bloodthirsty last night.  The thank you Strowman chants were in really poor taste.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2017)

Lmao

Is there an english friendly site for their network?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Crowd has reached the point where they think it makes them "cool" to boo Roman. Just makes them look like assholes tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2017)

>Great balls of fire

Are they trying to make wrestling embarrassing again?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I think Randy should show up on Raw tonight and RKO Bray.  He can't let Bray get the upper hand like this!  Makes him look weak.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Booker T continued his hatred of Bayley last night.  We saw it a couple of times on PPV pre-shows and we saw it again last night.  He probably just really hates the character.  Nothing personal against the wrestler.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Emma is now better than Bayley what a twist


----------



## God Movement (May 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao
> 
> Is there an english friendly site for their network?



No clue. The only real issue I have with it is "best wrestling in the world"

We all know that this is in fact, false. As the the best wrestler in the world is Roman Reigns and thus in his yard (the WWE) the best wrestling takes place.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> No clue. The only real issue I have with it is "best wrestling in the world"
> 
> We all know that this is in fact, false. As the the best wrestler in the world is Roman Reigns and thus in his yard (the WWE) the best wrestling takes place.



Shut the hell up


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Guys look at who was the first person to respond

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Hey.  Let's be honest.  Roman was great last night.  He sold his injuries the entire match.  He didn't recover when he needed to do a move like Seth Rollins.  He was committed and he helped make Braun look like a million bucks.  He is the #1 reason Braun is as over as he is.

Be thankful to him goons.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Kendra lust wanna fuck Sasha. I got fap material now.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> No clue. The only real issue I have with it is "best wrestling in the world"
> 
> We all know that this is in fact, false. As the the best wrestler in the world is Roman Reigns and thus in his yard (the WWE) the best wrestling takes place.


You can't keep doing this!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Extreme Rules is going to be badass.  I'm already calling the ladder match between Neville and AA.  Definitely going to be on the card.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

>roman running hug
>best wrestler in the world


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Maybe they should have gone with the Women's match after the House of Whores tv segment?  At least Bayley's entrance could have revived the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

an inferno match between Fat Wyatt and Fat Joe would work.

we'll see who'll be the first one to turn into crispy bacon


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> if Jinder wins the WWE title, what would be the design of the side plates? Onions? lol


Turbans.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Kendra lust wanna fuck Sasha. I got fap material now.


I'd pay to see that. Maybe throw a little BDSM in there.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> an inferno match between Fat Wyatt and Fat Joe would work.
> 
> we'll see who'll be the first one to turn into crispy bacon


Seth rollins went for a buckle bomb on Joe during their match last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Triple threat with Seth, Finn, and Miz to determine the number 1 contender for the Universal Title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Is that official?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Fun match.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Alexa and Nia against Sasha and Bayley in a tag match tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Looks like a really good episode.  Shame on Kurt for not putting Christian over though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Hmm, starting off Raw with Bliss.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

alexa looking sexy


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Bwhahahaha.


@WhatADrag @Lord Trollbias @Jake CENA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Nia looking at Bliss like it's feeding time.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I do like her standing on a platform.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Damn man, Bliss was being savage on the mic to Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Alexa is being a bitch tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

all this booty in that ring


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Emma is the most underrated diva.


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2017)

Dana stilll can't hit the ropes lol


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I would love an orgy with all this in the ring now.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

This is good.  All of the women get to be involved for once.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Interesting seeing Fox, Emma, and Brooks wrestle when they were not being used when it it was just Nia, Bayley, Sasha, and Charlotte going at it. 

Dana and Fox I really don't care for but it was a crime what was going on with Emma.  She could have been a part of the title hunt at that time instead of that dumb premier/re-premier of a character.  They wasted her talent with that.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Fox not left out either.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully Emma can squash Dana and move on to something better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

all these ass shots


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

where gibbs when u need him


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I  enjoyed that match. gotta clean up, be right back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Happy for Alicia Fox.  She won a match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I wonder who in that ring is bitchy in real life. I know that Sasha, Bayley & Mickie are complete sweethearts. I met Sasha & Mickie, but Bayley is too nice to be a bitch.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

i feel like this enzo cass and club feud longer than sasha and charlotte was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder who in that ring is bitchy in real life. I know that Sasha, Bayley & Mickie are complete sweethearts. I met Sasha & Mickie, but Bayley is too nice to be a bitch.


Maybe Alicia Fox?  She seemed crazy on Total Divas.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i feel like this enzo cass and club feud longer than sasha and charlotte was


I remember Enzo beating Anderson with a pumpkin on his head during Halloween.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

I can't rep you fuck


Triple H is one lucky man to be able to bang the shit out of Alexa


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Gallows is done if he can't win this match.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I can't rep you fuck
> 
> 
> Triple H is one lucky man to be able to bang the shit out of Alexa





Jake CENA said:


> I can't rep you fuck
> 
> 
> Triple H is one lucky man to be able to bang the shit out of Alexa


HHH has a great collection, doesn't he?  This is why he built NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 3


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I can't rep you fuck
> 
> 
> Triple H is one lucky man to be able to bang the shit out of Alexa


I got you covered, but you should help me boost him


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH has a great collection, doesn't he?  This is why he built NXT.





Gibbs said:


> I got you covered, but you should help me boost him



I envy Triple fucking H. If I was him, I would risk every thing and power trip and bang Sasha, Alexa, Asuka and Emma.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Hmm, an immediate rematch from last night.   Should be very entertaining and we also have to see what SD creative can do with the Orton/Jindar feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Bayley ass is underrated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley ass is underrated.


I've been talking about it for a year, where the fuck have you been?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

the suckey part of life


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

crowd lit af


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Peyton Royce's ass > bailey


I heard Eva Marie is quitting WWE soon


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Fuck you Dean.  You don't deserve a shot.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Fuck off Ambrose,holy shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Crowd barely reacts to Dean.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Shut up Dean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Heh, was wondering when a heel was going to show up in a trio of faces.   So out comes the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, was wondering when a heel was going to show up in a trio of faces.   So out comes the Miz.


It takes three babyfaces to balance out the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz is right.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Dean needs a heel turn.  Holy shit.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Seth and Balor want the Universal title and they get Ambrose 

Fuck Vince and his obsession with Roman


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> Seth and Balor want the Universal title and they get Ambrose
> 
> Fuck Vince and his obsession with Roman


whats that got to do with roman at all?


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

So chances are Stowman being kept off screen for tonight to avoid the hero's welcome should he show.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> whats that got to do with roman at all?



No one can approach Lesnar except for him.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I thought the era of hot divas was supposed to be over?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I don't care about this 205 Live match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2017)

For fucks sakes Dean stop taking shots at Brock.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

205 is killing the crowd worse than hoh.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For fucks sakes Dean stop taking shots at Brock.


Complaining about Brock being lazy didn't help Dean's career.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Ae said:


> Miz is going to win to face Dean and hopefully soon a Balor turn heel.


Hopefully he wins the belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Complaining about Brock being lazy didn't help Dean's career.


Yea but since Deans in the companys bad side ragging on Brock only hurts it more.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I posted that when it came out


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2017)

Dat ass


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

So a heel Sheamus/Cesaro team then.    Honestly, break them up and let Cesaro go solo, the man has proven to be amazing alone.  And if he has problems on the mic then give him a mouthpiece to work for him.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro are much better now.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

This delete thing guys.  Just being honest.  I don't watch tna.  I don't get the gimmick at all.  And I think a portion of the audience never will.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This delete thing guys.  Just being honest.  I don't watch tna.  I don't get the gimmick at all.  And I think a portion of the audience never will.


You are OBSOLETE!


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Being honest.  I don't get it.  Is the character funny?  Insane?  Takes a lot of risks?  What's unique about it?  Why did it work so well in tna?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I'm totally behind the Titus Brand.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Being honest.  I don't get it.  Is the character funny?  Insane?  Takes a lot of risks?  What's unique about it?  Why did it work so well in tna?


It was basically so far out there bizarre, that it was awesome. Like it was an insanely creative gimmick which was well produced and well thought out by the Hardys . It had storyline, got the whole family involved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

jeff loosing a tooth is probably a storyline to bring the Broken Universe to the WWE 

they better bring vanguard 1, senior benjamin and the whole gang.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Probably won't be as good then if the WWE has creative control.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Can't stop the Titus Brand.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Matt and Jeff Hardy have been at odds for a few months now. Ever since Matt, egged on by his evil manipulative wife Reby, gave in to his worst instincts and screwed Ethan Carter III (EC3) out of the World title – Jeff has been concerned with the direction Matt was going. This led to the emergence of Big Money Matt – which was basically Matt Hardy playing a Twitter troll come to life. He would crow about how much money he had and how much his brand was worth and how great he was. It was a little silly and over the top at times (particularly some of Matt’s in character Twitter tirades) but it was nothing wrestling hadn’t seen before. He was a conceited heel who would do anything to win. Fairly par for the course.

Matt had lost the TNA World title to Drew Galloway, and then lost his subsequent rematch after Jeff Hardy intervened. Matt and Jeff’s issues came to a head in a fun I Quit match on the . It was exactly what you’d imagine a Matt and Jeff Hardy stunt brawl would look like. Jeff, as he is wont to do, found the highest point in the Impact Zone and hurled himself off it with a Swanton Bomb to Matt. This seemed like the end of their issues. Jeff jumping from a really high place onto his brother comes with an innate sense of finality. But this would not be the last we see of Matt Hardy.

In the weeks following rumblings of a “broken” Matt Hardy began to stir. That Matt wasn’t going to take his I Quit humiliation lying down, that he was coming back a changed and damaged man. Multiple Willow’s began to appear stalking Jeff. The bizarre alter ego of Jeff was appearing in public in front of his very eyes. Of course it was revealed that Matt Hardy was one of the Willows – using Jeff’s creation to torture his brother. Matt no longer sounded like the usual Matt Hardy. One week he sounded like he was trying to do his best Mick Foley impression. The next week he sounded like he had just come from performing in a bad high school production of Shakespeare. His appearance had changed too. He looked more mystical, more wizard-like even. He had a white streak in his now frizzy hair that must give Seth Rollins horrible images of a future that may be to come for him. “Broken” Matt Hardy apparently just meant goofy Matt Hardy.

But all of that—even the wackiness that was the multiple Willow’s—was mere window dressing for what occurred . Last night, they took what was a strange and occasionally amusing scenario to a whole new absurdist level. You see, Matt and Jeff are set to face off once again at Slammiversary on June 12th in a Full Metal Mayhem match. Jeff had already signed the contract and Matt stipulated that Jeff must meet him at the Hardy family compound before Matt would also sign the contract. The Hardy property was filled with strange objects as well as Jeff Hardy artwork cut into the grass. The whole thing began with Matt Hardy slowly emerging from his house, arms aloft grimacing like he was some sort of vampire (he was in the sunlight though so I can confirm that he is not actually a vampire) – all while the camera cut between dramatic shots from behind to sweeping shots zooming in from the sky on Matt’s snarl. I would say it was over the top but they’ve went far past the top a long while ago now. Matt began to welcome us to his home and discussed in his melodramatic accent how he we were going to witness Brother Nero’s personal Armageddon.

Jeff arrived in sensational fashion on a motorbike insisting to Reby he knew this whole thing was a trap but he preceded nonetheless. As Jeff walked into the house as Matt was sitting playing the piano in sombre fashion—sulking at his current situation—as Jeff emerged dramatically behind him. Even the hammiest of soap operas would think this was all just a little too much. Matt invited Jeff to the “sanctuary of our genesis” demanding they settle this where it all began.

This all led to a glorious climax. Matt and Jeff met in the ring where they began their career. Matt signed the contract for the Slammiversary match. Reby distracted Jeff by hurling her child at him, though as it would turn out it was only a  (of course there was close up of the fake child). Jeff was understandably baffled at why Reby would toss a fake child at him which allowed Matt to smash Jeff on the head with a glass of some sort. Matt then hit a frankly nasty looking Side Effect on top of the table to the concrete below (which including a little slow motion shot of them leaping in the air). Words honestly don’t do this whole scenario justice. It truly has to be seen to be believed.

I’d guess that they didn’t entirely intend for all of this to play as comedy in the way it actually did. But with that said I don’t for a second believe that they thought it would come off as anything else when they actually watched the footage back. The whole thing was fairly brilliant nonetheless. Not in regards to selling PPV’s, but in regards to making me laugh. Everything was so over the top, over acted, accompanied by an overly dramatic score that only served to heighten the hilarity of the whole scenario rather than the tension, and played in a way that made it seem like they were just having some silly fun. This may not sell any PPV’s but at the very least it has more people talking about Impact on a Wednesday than usual. It’s not what I’d have expected out of a Matt and Jeff Hardy feud but when embraced for what it is it is tremendously amusing.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

this spurs game lit see u guys later


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Fucking Bray wasting our time.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Shut up Bray.

No one is buying it.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

lmao another joke wrestler.Dean and Bray ruining shows


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Haven't we heard this promo before.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

If the plan is Bray/Angle at Extreme Rules.  Then this wasn't a waste of time.  Anything else means that this was filler.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

shut the fuck up fat wyatt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2017)

Fat Wyatt = Fairy Fail


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Dean is suddenly cool with Seth Rollins? Wtf is this shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Smackdown won the superstar shake-up by unloading Dean Ambrose.

Or Dean is working for Shane?  He has killed Raw since his arrival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean is suddenly cool with Seth Rollins? Wtf is this shit.



It's the WWE mindset.  Continuity a shit unless it's convenient.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Calling him TJP still makes him sound lame af.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Calling him TJP still makes him sound lame af.


Right.  Not appropriate for a heel.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I hate the pendulum elbow.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Damn.  That ref is strong looking.  No wonder he tore TJP off of AA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Balor with another bad promo with lazy Dean.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor with another bad promo with lazy Dean.


Miz can't be happy about that 10 minute entrance he just made.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Joe gonna interfere.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz is so smart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz is a head taller than vanilla midget Balor and he's gotta pretend to be scared of him. smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz should pose right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz is like twice as intelligent than either man in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I think Alexa Bliss is the female version of the Miz.  That's what they are trying to do with her character.  She's just a green version, she doesn't have ten years of experience under her belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Alexa is only outsmarting the RAW face women, who are all probably on the spectrum tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

miz with that youth hitler hair cut


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz is going to win another most improved award guys.  He is delivering in this match.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Seth almost died


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz is ready for Brock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Maryse looking fabulous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Balor using these Tommy Dreamer 1998 ECW spots.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Miz selling is the MVP of this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

"Finn is so fun to watch!"

>does nothing that is remotely fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Lol, Booker T praising the Miz.  Babyface commentator.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz carrying both these guys effortlessly.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I'm enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Rollins and Balor proceed to shit it up with fighting spirit spots.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz carrying both these guys effortlessly.


Someone has to play the heel the crowd wants to see lose.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

This is the same man that kicked out of an AA by Cena!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz is the MVP, but Maryse's sex hair is a close second.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Maryse is by far the best valet in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Raw a better buy than Payback.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz vs Braun now. Battle of the monsters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw a better buy than Payback.


raw was trash


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Joe/Rollins continues
Demon King/Eater of Worlds new feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Thank you Miz!


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> raw was trash


Great main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

THE MIZ WINS IN DOMINATING FASHION

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

This match > anything at Payback.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> raw was trash


Well it kind of was.  There was some good stuff tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> THE MIZ WINS IN DOMINATING FASHION


He beat two midgets.  Maryse didn't even have to get involved.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

I WANT GHOST TO GRAB HIS LITTLE AUTISTIC CHETTO PUFF FINGER MOUNTAIN DEW DRINKING ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT LITTLE POKEBALLS TO FUCK ME IN THE ASS

DEAN VS MIZ FOR 103432423432423432 TIME

FUCK 

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

SDHFBNGSHDFGHDFG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Seven-time IC champion Miz coming up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I want the match immediately.  And I want Miz to win.  And I want Miz to move on to a new opponent immediately.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

Miz vs Rusev would be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Sasha looks great.  When she goes heel she needs to drop the pink/purple hair though.  Go to a more natural color.


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He beat two midgets.  Maryse didn't even have to get involved.



>Seth

>midget

He looks more credible and is actually stronger than almost the entire roster

Rukia what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2017)

Miz beats Dean and we move on to Miz vs Braun, as Braun is the only man possibly capable of stopping The Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Seth is listed as 6'1. Damn I'm 6'2 I'm a midget.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

that match was classic af until the fat boys came in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 1, 2017)

Seth wrestled like it was 2015 when he was unstoppable


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Balor was wrestling Curt Hawkins and looked lost in the shuffle last time I saw him.

He owes Miz big time for Miz TV and for the match tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2017)

RAW was good tonight IMO. Or maybe I just have low standards IDK. Also top kek at everyone who said we weren't getting Bray/Balor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I am 6'3" I am Roman height.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

damn gibbs taller than me.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I'm 6'1.





Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW was good tonight IMO. Or maybe I just have low standards IDK. Also top kek at everyone who said we weren't getting Bray/Balor


I was wrong.  Lol.  So I take it Bray is back to losing feuds?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Bray had to get help from jinder to beat orton you think he gonna beat anyone on his own


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2017)

You tall fucks. I'm 5'8. But then again I'd bet I'm also younger than most on here.


Rukia said:


> I was wrong.  Lol.  So I take it Bray is back to losing feuds?


I hope not but we all know how this company is like.


WhatADrag said:


> Bray had to get help from jinder to beat orton you think he gonna beat anyone on his own


He beat Cena and Styles all on his own.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You tall fucks. I'm 5'8. But then again I'd bet I'm also younger than most on here.
> 
> I hope not but we all know how this company is like.
> 
> He beat Cena and Styles all on his own.


they were off that night man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Cena was leaving the territory.  And AJ made 2.4 million dollars last year.  Easy jobs man.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2017)

I am 26 years old. Will be 27 in just over a month,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

Awesome video on my YouTube recommends:


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2017)

I'm 22.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2017)

I wasn't blown away by Alexa's promo tonight.  But the more I think about it.  The degree of difficulty for that promo was really high.

Open up the show.  Ten minute promo.  All of the divas in the ring.  No one else talks.  Call yourself the goddess of the WWE.  Insult multiple competitors.  Stand on a platform in the middle of the ring.  This could have been a disaster.

Raw in London next week.  I remember how the crowd hijacked the women last time they were in Europe.  I recommend avoiding talking segments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Yeah her promo was offsetting tonight but hey can't shoot 10's every week. she's the most consistent on the mic out of the other women.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

I hate when raws are over there because its usually pretaped


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

true, I may have read spoilers before watching the episode last time.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

Holy shit!!!

What if....

Since Taker retired, there's no one in the roster to set a WM record other than Brock Lesnar as he was the very first guy to beat Taker's WM streak. So what if Heyman introduces "Conquering the Beast" it's an open challenge match against Brock Lesnar at WM and it will be set as the new standard and WM streak. And of all people, The Miz is the one who's going to take down Brock Lesnar 2 years from now???


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

So fucking good.  I know the result of Balor/Bray feud already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

The Artist!  (They are really going to go with that I guess.)


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

I knew Roman wouldn't be on the show so I didn't watch live. Just seen the main event. It was very good.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2017)

Missed raw. Might internet was down for hours.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Missed raw. Might internet was down for hours.



Yeah I am on a different timezone,and hardly had time to watch this morning. Link that I got from atdhe was also blocked.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

fucking racist cunts. wwe calling nakamura an artist although when you first look at it you'll probably read it as the autist


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Holy shit!!!
> 
> What if....
> 
> Since Taker retired, there's no one in the roster to set a WM record other than Brock Lesnar as he was the very first guy to beat Taker's WM streak. So what if Heyman introduces "Conquering the Beast" it's an open challenge match against Brock Lesnar at WM and it will be set as the new standard and WM streak. And of all people, The Miz is the one who's going to take down Brock Lesnar 2 years from now???



I think the only way to recreate the momentum of the streak is literally to have someone else undefeated for a similar amount of time. Which they would never do and hence why I don't get why int he hell they broke it. 

Taker could have passed on the guard to Roman at another PPV. The brock thing is pointless. he didn't need it .


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Jesus.  It must be tough work putting everyone over all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I think the only way to recreate the momentum of the streak is literally to have someone else undefeated for a similar amount of time. Which they would never do and hence why I don't get why int he hell they broke it.
> 
> Taker could have passed on the guard to Roman at another PPV. The brock thing is pointless. he didn't need it .



roman doesn't need it also.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2017)

@Jake CENA Yeah it might have been possible to get people hate him more without pulling that. That is if that was their intention.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

i'm still surprised they put strowman over


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2017)

^I think it makes the most sense for stretching the story out. Whether Strowman wins or loses in his next feud Roman can still be set up to shine.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

strowman deserves a universal title run

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Oh I love that Angle told R Truth they couldn't have a title shot because of their win-loss record.

Thank you Kurt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

X PAC on that meth


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Alexa almost decapitated Bayley with her nails last night.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

I read something on a wrestling board about how boring Seth Rollins is.  Great read tbh.  Search for it when you guys have a chance.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I defended Rollins.


One winged angel annoying


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> One winged angel annoying



I don't mind him, we get along. A lot of his opinions could be seen as annoying though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2017)

Seth Rollins is a man with heelish mannerisms, a heelish look and a heelish character with a babyface moveset. He has no concept of garnering sympathy for himself. His character is for a majority of the time, a whiner. Every move he does is a finisher and all he does is steal moves from everyone else. He wrestles illogically and can only be reined in by smarter wrestlers like Cena or Miz. He has been completely and utterly surpassed by Roman Reigns as a worker and people who still believe the idea that "Roman sucks" and "Seth Rollins is a wrestling god" are the same sort of morons that believe the WWE when they say shit like HBK is the greatest wrestler of all-time.



Look at this bullshit.

Owens is fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Triggered


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2017)

Seth and Balor are two skinny geeks that both do the same moves. The fans can't be satisfied by them when they know they have a bonafide superstar/hero/idol in Roman that's still around. It's like when they tried to make us think Big Show and HHH could carry RAW when Rock and Stone Cold weren't around in the Attitude Era.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

Also, I'm a fan of TJP now. TJP has what it takes to sit at the top and eat at the kings table.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Also, I'm a fan of TJP now. TJP has what it takes to sit at the top and eat at the kings table.


TJP has been a lot better lately.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Reigns is a draw.  It's been proven.

You know who I blame for the ratings decline?  Dean Ambrose.  He killed Raw when he came over.  He isn't funny at all.  His talking segments suck.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Reigns is a draw.  It's been proven.



These are the truest words you have ever said. Kudos.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

DRINK IT IN MANNNNNN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2017)

Dean is doing some stupid fake reporter bullshit and then he completely destroys kayfabe by acting like he's buddies with Seth Rollins again. Anyone who knows the history between those two probably watched that segment and wondered what kind of bullshit that was.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2017)

You got Michael Cole saying shit like "Finn is so fun to watch!" over and over again acting like we're going to magically believe him when all he's doing is like twenty variations of dropkicks and enzuigiris.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

Cole is deluded.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Booker T and Graves.  Let's try it next week.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Raw needs Roman back.  And they need AJ on the show too.

Kurt Angle is an idiot if he turned down an AJ Styles for Seth Rollins package.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Another idea.

Stephanie comes back next week and slaps and fires Kurt Angle.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins is a man with heelish mannerisms, a heelish look and a heelish character with a babyface moveset. He has no concept of garnering sympathy for himself. His character is for a majority of the time, a whiner. Every move he does is a finisher and all he does is steal moves from everyone else. He wrestles illogically and can only be reined in by smarter wrestlers like Cena or Miz. He has been completely and utterly surpassed by Roman Reigns as a worker and people who still believe the idea that "Roman sucks" and "Seth Rollins is a wrestling god" *are the same sort of morons that believe the WWE when they say shit like HBK is the greatest wrestler of all-time.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no he didn't!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Turn these son of a bitch posts side ways and stick it right up your candy ass!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I don't mind him, we get along. A lot of his opinions could be seen as annoying though.


Tyrion Lannister (the poster) is like that to me. He's very sensible but also so goddamn pessimistic and cynical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tyrion Lannister (the poster) is like that to me. He's very sensible but also so goddamn pessimistic and cynical.



I get along with Pyro (Tyrion) too, rarely agree with him though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Nothing worse than the guys that whine about everything.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tyrion Lannister (the poster) is like that to me. He's very sensible but also so goddamn pessimistic and cynical.


Fuck that dude too. Got over 10000000 posts but only 10 posts of them actually are good opinions.
Most of the top WF posters known have the worst opinions ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

I bet you guys could never find me on WF.


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I bet you guys could never find me on WF.



Didn't know you were a member. I've probably seen you post.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Didn't know you were a member. I've probably seen you post.


Yeah under a differ alias though.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

DAMNM


----------



## God Movement (May 2, 2017)

The flippy shit comes at a cost. Indie geeks failing one by one.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

"You may be the demon but I my friend am a god!"

The Eater of Pins about to strike again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The flippy shit comes at a cost. Indie geeks failing one by one.



Doesn't he count as WWE homegrown


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Heh, Shane takes back the belt though Jinder vs Sami for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

That intro made the SD roster seem really thin.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

3 goats walk into a bar


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 3 goats walk into a bar


Jericho leaving is a disaster for the WWE to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

All the best guys come out?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

damn jinder making those geeks look like nerds


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Fuck.  All of the women involved again this week except Becky?  She's officially in purgatory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Heh, so Jinder gets the heel win.    Though he should have won, imagine if he'd lost then so much for being a contender for Orton's belt.   Well come to think of it, doesn't Mojo have a winning record on the guy.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Becky should turn heel.  Heels get ahead in this company.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Fun Fact: Ziggler fucked Sunny for 7 hours.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Worried about Nakamura making it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

look at bro nipples


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Aiden English got promoted.  The new Curt Hawkins on SD.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Aiden English reaction to losing.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fun Fact: Ziggler fucked Sunny for 7 hours.


I hope it was the Sunny that Hornswoggle motorboated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Well if English's character wasn't destroyed then....


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Aiden English the best thing on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if English's character wasn't destroyed then....


you haven't been laughing about this?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

not my queen


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

"welcome to smackdown live charlotte"

bitch u just got here too


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Oh yeah.  Tamina hasn't even wrestled on tv yet.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Becky should join up and lead the group.  She can get the belt that way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> you haven't been laughing about this?



I'm laughing then I wonder what did English do to deserve this.   Cesaro had something similar happen to him with that yodel crap but fans got behind his in ring ability to end that gimmick.  Hopefully English can do something similar if given the chance.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

I like Carmella.  I don't care what anyone says.  She is pretty decent.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

The Raw Women's division is better.  Mainly because it has wild cards like Emma and Summer Rae.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Becky blew her opportunity.

Could have led the group.  Could have been champ.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2017)

Is that Sin Cara?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Wow, Sin Cara went neon color for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Is that Sin Cara?


It could be anyone.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2017)

what is their obsession about fat women trying hard to be a wrestler???

first nia fat now fatmina snuka?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It could be anyone.



It could be Ziggler, holy shit he's facing himself.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

I actually enjoyed that match.  Sin Cara did pretty well.


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2017)

Damm Lana...... <3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually enjoyed that match.  Sin Cara did pretty well.


My man Hunico putting in good performances when he's not trying to fight half the locker room.
Also is it just me or is Jinder's Theme lowkey fire?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

What is this Breezango segment?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My man Hunico putting in good performances when he's not trying to fight half the locker room.
> Also is it just me or is Jinder's Theme lowkey fire?


I like that theme.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Tag team division is absolutely dead on Smackdown.  Good grief.  3 weeks until a ppv.  Zero segments.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is this Breezango segment?


I'm actually happy Breezango are getting a title shot. They are lowkey a solid team when they aren't being treated like jobbers.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

lol.  Kevin Owens Face of America entrance is too good to not use.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

Since AJ Styles is banned from ringside then I defo see a Triple Threat happening at Backlash as he'll interfere tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm actually happy Breezango are getting a title shot. They are lowkey a solid team when they aren't being treated like jobbers.


Sure.  But stupid comedy segments like that don't make me optimistic about their chances.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since AJ Styles is banned from ringside then I defo see a Triple Threat happening at Backlash as he'll interfere tonight.


Jericho may be taking time off.  But I could see him being available for one more ppv match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sure.  But stupid comedy segments like that don't make me optimistic about their chances.


They are a comedy team. That being said they'll get some more serious segments with the Usos in the upcoming weeks. This is where the lack of an extra hour hurts SD. Not enough time to dedicate to everything each week and Tag Team Division is lowest priority atm. That being said a whole extra hour is excessive as well.
SD should be 2 Hours 30 Minutes.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Aiden English was my favorite part of the show tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Raw won this week.  There wasn't a lot of teeth to SD tonight.  I enjoyed Ziggler/Sin Cara, Aiden English, and that's about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tag team division is absolutely dead on Smackdown.  Good grief.  3 weeks until a ppv.  Zero segments.



how u gonna say there were zero tag segments but 3 mins before say this breezedango segment


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

that breezedango segment was fire


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Aiden English next week needs to freak out after losing to Sami Zayn.  Book it Shane.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Tye Dillinger should be really upset.  He won the match but was totally outshined by the other character.  The win did nothing for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2017)

Rukia bro its no cancer posts Tuesday stop it 

U run a lot more wild when soul taker posts less

I hope he still alive


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

205 Live have some of the best current feuds.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 205 Live have some of the best current feuds.


Oh shit!  Any new lessons for Kendrick??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit!  Any new lessons for Kendrick??


Yup. Man drop kicked Kendrick while he was in an interview with Graves and said "always end an interview with an Impact."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yup. Man drop kicked Kendrick while he was in an interview with Graves and said "always end an interview with an Impact."


Underrated feud.

I also like slimeball chickenshit TJP a lot more now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2017)

The highlight of Talking Smack:


And the absolute fucking truth.  Smackdown is very much viewed as the experimental show.  Half NXT/half Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Fuck you Shane.  You gave up too much for Sami Zayn!


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2017)

Just got done with SDL. Tonight's show seems like it was desperately attempting to return to form. It kinda sorta succeeded in the 2nd hour; a lot of the stuff I like about the show started back up again.

The highlight and jumping off point was the women's match. A solid match with a good finish. It would've been a _great_ finish had Becky and crew actually stood tall at the end. I mean, yeah, I get that they did it for heat, but I really wish they could find a way to do that without killing the crowd dead (like with the KO thing at the end of the show, which was great). What was supposed to get me to hate the welcoming crew just kinda bored me because Becky failed yet again, and apparently Naomi & Charlotte can't take a punch, so they just lie there for hours. Ziggler/Hunicara was surprisingly decent. Also Breezango skit was hilarious.

"That's Jay-walking!"
"And Jimmy walking."
"Nice!"

Better show. Hopefully they can get it to be flatout good again.



Rukia said:


> I like Carmella.  I don't care what anyone says.  She is pretty decent.



Carmella's good when she isn't wrestling. Her kicking Naomi with her chicken legs and not doing a damn bit of damage made me chuckle.  I'm warming up to her. Not that I hated her or anything, but it seems like they found a cozy spot for her.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Also is it just me or is Jinder's Theme lowkey fire?



Jinder's theme is some good shit.



WhatADrag said:


> Rukia bro its no cancer posts Tuesday stop it
> 
> U run a lot more wild when soul taker posts less
> 
> I hope he still alive



He's definitely showing up less. A lot of guys here are, actually. It's weird that a lot of the actual posters are slowly fucking off. Soon the inmates are gonna run the asylum.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

The thread mirrors the ratings.  I think it's a huge problem to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

According to the record books, Bray Wyatt has won three feuds in his career.  And his most recent feud victory was two years ago against Dean Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

Shirker said:


> He's definitely showing up less. A lot of guys here are, actually. It's weird that a lot of the actual posters are slowly fucking off. Soon the inmates are gonna run the asylum.


You mean this thread or NF in general? SD was dead tonight. 
Khris and ST disappeared while Ghost Thor and Rukia been running around with their heads cut off. 
sooner or later this place gonna look like a call of duty map or the 2k down town commercial


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> According to the record books, Bray Wyatt has won three feuds in his career.  And his most recent feud victory was two years ago against Dean Ambrose.



bray is the version of Undertaker if they would have never protected him.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

The Reverse Undertaker.  Winless at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> According to the record books, Bray Wyatt has won three feuds in his career.  And his most recent feud victory was two years ago against Dean Ambrose.



Hell even for that fued, "won" is technical. iirc, their final match was an ambulance match where Bray was the victor, but with how little Dean gave a shit afterword, it might as well have not even happened. 

The whole of their feud was a series of seemingly random streetfights where they were so evenly match that at some point it didn't really matter much who came out on top. Pretty fun though, from the little I saw... I think I was finishing up one of my breaks at the time, so i only saw the ambulance match and I think one that was Christmas themed.



WhatADrag said:


> You mean this thread or NF in general?



This thread. Can't speak for NF as a whole, since i only ever come here or the Arcade anymore. Arcade's kinda bare too, though not nearly as shitpost-y.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2017)

When do we predict Okada's reign of terror will end


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

Okada a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

Omega might be the greatest in ring talent of all time

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The thread mirrors the ratings.  I think it's a huge problem to be honest.


The activity on this forum has dropped in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Lol.  Corey Graves is awesome.  He popped big time for Alicia Fox and Noam Dar seemingly getting back together.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2017)

i heard that Fat Wyatt will be having a House of Lard 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Bayley and Alexa hanging out the Coliseum too.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2017)

Anyway, I've been to Rome. The coliseum is amazing.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2017)

It was good to have JBL back to his old antagonizing self last night on commentary.

He still sucks, but at least listening to him doesn't make me physically cringe like it has the past two weeks. Fake smile JBL was fucking painful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2017)

Narutoforums is like Roman Reigns and the tv ratings. Everyone shitted on Naruto Reigns and pretended to hate it but their stupid asses still tuned in every week. Once Naruto ended, no one wanted to watch the vanilla midgets Bleach Balor or Seth One Piece.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Anyway, I've been to Rome. The coliseum is amazing.


I like Rome.  The Coliseum is too touristy though.  Better things to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Narutoforums is like Roman Reigns and the tv ratings. Everyone shitted on Naruto Reigns and pretended to hate it but their stupid asses still tuned in every week. Once Naruto ended, no one wanted to watch the vanilla midgets Bleach Balor or Seth One Piece.


Ghost.  If Seth Rollins and Finn Balor are so popular, why was the crowd going nuts when Miz was giving the two of them Daniel Bryan kicks?  That's all I want to know.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2017)

Cause he's The Miz and he's awesome.


----------



## God Movement (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like Rome.  The Coliseum is too touristy though.  Better things to do.



I went with a few friends. We almost got arrested and fined for climbing a monument.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

I did a jogging tour of Rome early in the morning before it was too busy.  And the guide was some hot Swedish women living in Rome.  Great tour.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 3, 2017)

A freaking rematch?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

These guys work a brutal schedule.  Damn.

*hair spiked up in the very scan I posted*


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

White Hawk said:


> A freaking rematch?


Yup I believe its in the us too.



Rukia said:


> These guys work a brutal schedule.  Damn.
> 
> *hair spiked up in the very scan I posted*




I feel like the wrestlers don't care they are probably so excited to wrestle in front of all the London fans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2017)

Tanahashi vs Naito was still the better match.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> These guys work a brutal schedule.  Damn.
> 
> *hair spiked up in the very scan I posted*



SLAVES

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Good thread.  I noticed this too.  He came out to absolute crickets.  No one in the crowd cares a bit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2017)

Because he's a charisma-less goofball that can't draw a reaction unless The Miz handholds him into massive face pops due to his masterful heel work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 3, 2017)

THE BIG DOG & MONSTER AMONG MEN are actually pretty chill with each other IRL now. Nice to see that they've made up. Really no need for the brutality Braun was showing last month. Fair play to Reigns for forgiving him.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Fuckin' Titus posted the pic of course.  Deleted it quickly.  But not quickly enough.  Let's see what happens with his character now.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Here's a compilation video of all of the WWE Stars touring the Coliseum:


That fuck Enzo just plays himself on tv.  Annoying asf.  Miz and Maryse are cool though.  I would want friends like them.  And Sasha is just fine as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2017)

The Titus Brand is more damaged than TNA's brand.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

We wish Titus O'Neil the best of luck in his future endeavors.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

And this guy thinks he can beat Brock?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Good video package for Roderick Strong.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2017)

Braun is larger than life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Ruby Riot sucks.  The NXT crowd is stupid to pop for her.

Watching the #1 contender BR.  Victoria Gonzalez is terrible.  Not even worth trying to coach her up.  Lacey Evans also terrible.  I would release 5-6 of these girls.

This is a terrible match.  Billie Kay and Peyton Royce are the best thing going on here.


----------



## Gibbs (May 3, 2017)

Ember Moon in that match?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Yeah.  Was this the match she supposedly got hurt in?  Asuka flung her outside the ring and it definitely looked like a rough landing.


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fuckin' Titus posted the pic of course.  Deleted it quickly.  But not quickly enough.  Let's see what happens with his character now.



Fuck Vince if he punishes Titus for it.

I've said it once I'll say it again.  Everyone knows it's staged (except for a few idiots), it's a drama.  Vince should just treat the ring and the back like a Theatre does the stage and the wrestlers as performers playing a character.  

The curtain was lifted a long time ago.  Hell it was lifted by Vince himself so he could get his performers out of mandatory drug testing that was going to be put in place for all US sportsman in the early 90s.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good thread.  I noticed this too.  He came out to absolute crickets.  No one in the crowd cares a bit.



Define lack of raction. The crowd has participated in his entrance and chanted let's go Finn every time he's been in a match.

Wf is a cancer of a cesspool n u leading it. Stop it bro.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Come on!  It's really funny to read through some of those threads.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2017)

Like there is a new thread on there making fun of people that thought Sami Zayn would be a lot more successful on SD.  

And that clearly hasn't happened.  Has he won a match since moving to SD?  He's clearly going to lose this feud with Baron Corbin.  It just seems like more of the same with him.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Fuck Vince if he punishes Titus for it.
> 
> I've said it once I'll say it again.  Everyone knows it's staged (except for a few idiots), it's a drama.  Vince should just treat the ring and the back like a Theatre does the stage and the wrestlers as performers playing a character.
> 
> The curtain was lifted a long time ago.  Hell it was lifted by Vince himself so he could get his performers out of mandatory drug testing that was going to be put in place for all US sportsman in the early 90s.



Yeah, it'd be pretty dumb.

I'm not too worried though, I doubt they'll give that much of a shit. It'll be weird of them to start being anal about keyfabe now when 

-Jinder Mahal is in the title picture
-Night-time apparently falls when the sun is out
-Reigns was able to break Braun's Rotator Cuff with a door while suffering internal hemorrhaging 
-wins/losses have never mattered less.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2017)

When the hell are we getting Strowman "I'm Not Finished With You!" T-Shirts?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2017)

My Drug Man.


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2017)

Titus .


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When the hell are we getting Strowman "I'm Not Finished With You!" T-Shirts?



Out of all the shit they needlessly brand, I'm surprised this isn't a thing yet. "I'm not finished with you!" would be an _amazing_ catchphrase for Braun.

Someone on Squared Circle suggested they should've capitalized on Kalisto's "Good Lucha Thing" from a while back


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2017)

Fans really mad about Roman and Braun being in photos?
In 2017?
Could it be Romans in the pic and its just another way to hate?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2017)

charllote nudes leaked

IM FAPPING


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2017)

Yeah. Sent them to the PM group.

Why you fapping though? They're trash.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2017)

Drag loves him some charlotte. Poor boy will probably nosebleed out to her nudes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drag loves him some charlotte. Poor boy will probably nosebleed out to her nudes.




Life is good.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fans really mad about Roman and Braun being in photos?
> In 2017?
> Could it be Romans in the pic and its just another way to hate?


There's definitely a double standard for Roman.  No one would care if it was AJ and Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There's definitely a double standard for Roman.  No one would care if it was AJ and Kevin Owens.



Owens and Zayn had a pic together recently. No-one said anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Owens and Zayn had a pic together recently. No-one said anything.


Anyone who acts like kayfabe is still a thing in 2017 is a child. I just posted the pic here with what I thought was a funny caption for some laughs but deadass there are people who take this seriously. How sad.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Owens and Zayn had a pic together recently. No-one said anything.



Owens and Zayn being best friends is ridiculously well known and the plot of several storylines between them. Not the best comparison. 

Not that it matters, since this is cherrypicking.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

Is Roman/Braun really going to be the main event at Extreme Rules?  Isn't that getting a bit repetitive?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

should be Braun/Brock tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

i doubt Brock could even lift Braun and give him an F5


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> How about no.
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope they get removed too because they garbageeeee


That's basically the same thing Alexa said last week.  And other celebrities have said it too.  I don't know what a better response would be.  Just ignore it?  Or stick to the previous formula?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

who fucking cares? lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2017)

Fapping to Manlotte in the year of our lord 2017.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

charlotte has bigger biceps and shoulders than all of us here


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> charlotte has bigger biceps and shoulders than all of us here


Doubtful


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Doubtful



that would be true if you're fat


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> charlotte has bigger biceps and shoulders than all of us here


charlotte looks strong asf in that tapout advertisement that they always play on the network.  She really could break most of you guys in half.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> charlotte looks strong asf in that tapout advertisement that they always play on the network.  She really could break most of you guys in half.



you talk like you're not as soft as WAD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

I think Becky and Charlotte are the only divas you would have to worry about in a real fight.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

you forgot Nia Jax


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

I don't think she is as strong as those girls.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

she's huge tho. she will body press me and i wont be able to do shit since im a vanilla midget 

becky and charlotte hard counter is going straight for their pussy lol that cant be done with Nia


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2017)

More Victoria nudes leaked n a video


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> More Victoria nudes leaked n a video



WHERE!!!???????????????????

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that would be true if you're fat


Or actually workout and not be a lazy bum


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> More Victoria nudes leaked n a video



Send them to the group dude.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Or actually workout and not be a lazy bum



that proves to be quite a challenge


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Send them to the group dude.



add me pls


----------



## God Movement (May 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> add me pls



SoulTaker is the PM conversation maker so he has to I believe


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2017)

Your welcome


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Your welcome


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

I like heel Austin better than babyface Austin.

And I really liked chickenshit heel Austin that was afraid of babyface Kurt Angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2017)

Tuning in to Impact.  Don't care for what's happening to commentary but show starting off with Bourne vs Edwards.


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuning in to Impact.  Don't care for what's happening to commentary but show starting off with Bourne vs Edwards.


zAir Bourn


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2017)

Good match but dammit commentary was just Matthews running his mouth and Pope just saying a sentence or two.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

God Movement said:


> How about no.
> 
> In all seriousness, I hope they get removed too because they garbageeeee


Carmella should cut a promo on Charlotte and mention this.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2017)

Wow, so the GFW women's champion just lost her belt.   Made her debut last week and won but loses tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2017)

So Morgan vs Magnus for the GFW title.  Hmm, if I recall doesn't Morgan have some of his DNA inside a satellite roaming in space somewhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2017)

The hell, someone put a shirt on that guy.   I know he's suppose to be some sort of monster but dammit even he WWE had the sense to make the late Viscera wear something so why not this guy.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias I feel like we have turned the corner in this feud dude.  Tozawa is actually the heel now.  Kendrick can't even fight back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias I feel like we have turned the corner in this feud dude.  Tozawa is actually the heel now.  Kendrick can't even fight back.


My man Kendrick always getting being put down man. Kendrick trying to educate young Tozawa and he just insults and beats him down like that. Shameful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

Damn, just saw some very nice pics.  Get Peyton Royce on the main roster!


----------



## Sauce (May 5, 2017)

Charlotte nudes confirmed my thirst. Going to be a good day.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

Damn, Brock Lesnar really has a great deal with WWE.  He doesn't even have to go on this brutal European tour.  Lucky bastard.  Dude has it made.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2017)

peyton has leaked nudes too? lol


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

I think she looks good with clothes on.  If someone has better pics, my friend would definitely like to see them.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

Anyone have any ideas for how to fix American Alpha?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Anyone have any ideas for how to fix American Alpha?



they need to split up and try making a name for themselves in singles competition

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2017)

gable might be the next edge or y2j

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> gable might be the next edge or y2j


Jason Jordan should go heel and try to be like a heel Shelton Benjamin.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2017)

Cena needs to stop mentioning Big Dog. Positive or negative in any fashion before he gets his ass whooped. Old fucker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

He mentioned Roman for the likes and to ride Roman's popularity.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2017)

John can't even get reactions on his own now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2017)

This is a legitimate problem.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yahiko (May 6, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Cena needs to stop mentioning Big Dog. Positive or negative in any fashion before he gets his ass whooped. Old fucker.


John Cena > Booman Reigns


----------



## God Movement (May 6, 2017)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> John Cena > Booman Reigns



This is alternative facts.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Aiden English singing/crying gimmick is killing it on the European tour.  The other Vaudevillain held him back!  Drama king is turning into a really fun jobber.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Stone Cold is right.  Seth Rollins has a very thin character right now.  He has been better on the mic recently.  But WWE needs to give his character some depth.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Hyped for NJPW in Long Beach.  Seems like all the top guys are going to be there.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Emma is jobbing like crazy in the European tour.  Smfh.


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Aiden English singing/crying gimmick is killing it on the European tour.  The other Vaudevillain held him back!  Drama king is turning into a really fun jobber.



Sounds like WWE is praising JBL bullying by mocking Mauro Ranallo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Titus Brand has some new clients y'all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Sounds like WWE is praising JBL bullying by mocking Mauro Ranallo


Well yeah....its carny ass wrestling. They look down on emotionally fragile men.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

Why hasn't Neville done the superplex in a while?  It looks beautiful every time I see it.  Use it every match man!


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2017)

-

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well yeah....its carny ass wrestling. They look down on emotionally fragile men.



It's not even Mauro being fragile he has legitimate bipolar disorder. They're uneducated road shits.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not even Mauro being fragile he has legitimate bipolar disorder. They're uneducated road shits.


Yeah I'm pretty sure carnies don't understand how people with mental disorders work nor do they care. Since they've probably gone undiagnosed themselves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2017)

I think it's a major stretch to claim that the Aiden English storyline was about ridiculing Mauro.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

European crowds are usually pretty different.  But damn.  Roman is still getting a ton of boos over there.


----------



## God Movement (May 7, 2017)

The star power in the room was over 9000

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

These people need to put some respect on it when they mention Roman Reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

Fucking invincible on 2K17 now that I have the curb stomp as my finish.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2017)

Fuck Raw and their part timer champ and stupid samoan fat fuck who can't wrestle. 

Raw should be dominated by vanilla midgets so Vince can finally have a heart attack. Triple H must be smoking crack using his asshole.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Sounds like WWE is praising JBL bullying by mocking Mauro Ranallo



Alright, I thought I was just bitter and paranoid, but there's a couple other people sharing this idea too.

I wouldn't put it past them tbh. They've pulled petty shit on the sly before.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

I know, right?  Just when I was starting to get excited about Emma again.



Summer Rae better be ready to be back on TV.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2017)

Emma hurt again?!


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

Sasha is getting some heat from the IWC for Emma's injury.

And I was looking through her twitter and this is still right up there.  Oops.


----------



## Zhariel (May 7, 2017)

Did you guys see the incident yesterday with Jack Evans? He took a muscle buster-esque move, and ended up having a serious seizure in the ring. Even as they were strapping him in, he was still convulsing. Really had me feeling unsettled after watching it. Then I wake up this morning to see that it was all a work apparently? Kinda don't know how to feel about it.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2017)

You worked yourself into a shoot, brother!

I just heard about it today, actually. It's in my YT recommendeds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhariel (May 7, 2017)

I was definitely happy it was a work, and I'm usually the last to think anything has gone too far.... but it kinda felt a bit too far. Though from watching Lucha Underground, if anyone is gonna pull that shit it's the Dragon Slayer, Jack Evans.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2017)

Fuck. Why can't we have anything good in this world? Sasha you dumb bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

Alicia Fox finish up the tour please.

For the record, I don't blame Sasha. It seems like a fluke injury.  I do kind of blame WWE though.  Ten days straight of events?  Is that really necessary?  They are overworking their superstars imo.  Injuries are inevitable when you do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2017)

Yeah it's not Sasha's fault from what I've read.
I'm still pissed though. I fucking love Emma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2017)

Link removed

Just seeing this. Tf?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2017)

A job for 1-800 Apollo Sues?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Link removed
> 
> Just seeing this. Tf?



I hope they zap that cameraman's nipples with a cattle prod and ask him how he feels about it 

I was really excited for Emma coming back since she looks like Paige-lite but fuck this shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Everyone knows about the injury.  I hate that an injury like this can happen and WWE feels no obligation to release a press release.  They are a publicly traded company.  Why are they allowed to get away with being so secretive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Link removed
> 
> Just seeing this. Tf?


Hope Titus counter-sues and wins.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Titus always makes the news man.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Titus counter-sues and wins.


I agree with you.  Cattle prodding a wrestler and then trying to tell him it is just a gag isn't the smartest thing in the world.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox finish up the tour please.
> 
> For the record, I don't blame Sasha. It seems like a fluke injury.  I do kind of blame WWE though.  Ten days straight of events?  Is that really necessary?  They are overworking their superstars imo.  Injuries are inevitable when you do that.


Or it could be accidents happen. I don't think anyone on that roster is fucking complaining about wrestling 10 days straight in 13 min matches in front of crowds in places like Rome Spain and London.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Or it could be accidents happen. I don't think anyone on that roster is fucking complaining about wrestling 10 days straight in 13 min matches in front of crowds in places like Rome Spain and London.



Even if they wanted to, do you seriously think they would in that work environment? Be real here.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Even if they wanted to, do you seriously think they would in that work environment? Be real here.


You agreeing with me or?? 

someone in here the other day said wwe is working the wrestlers like slaves this week. Last time I checked. Being a Slave was supposed to suck.

Seems like everyone is having the time of their lives right now. I'd understand if WWE booked these guys to wrestle in Iowa in front of only 50 people ten days straight I'd understand. But getting paid to wrestle in scottland, spain, wales, england and so many other locations just for like 15 mins a day then you have the rest of the day to yourself... Like damn I'm not gonna feel sorry for these guys at the moment. 

This is the type of stuff that probably makes them say all of the hard training to get there was worth it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You agreeing with me or??
> 
> someone in here the other day said wwe is working the wrestlers like slaves this week. Last time I checked. Being a Slave was supposed to suck.
> 
> ...



I'm obviously disagreeing with you. They do work grueling schedules, and the travel most of the year can also build wear and tear. They get to wrestle in front of large audiences, yes. Some get paid handsomely for it. Yet they have to cover many of their own expenses from their own paycheck too. Of course, some can be having fun, and some can be just there to work. My point is even if they wanted to complain, it's dumb to think that any of them under contract would in that work environment. It's just an extreme rarity. They'd have to have already pull or say over how their booking goes already, or just not give a darn about being "glad to be there".


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

i hope that shit doesn't happen to Alexa


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I do think women are working more dates and more physically than they have in the past.  And having women work a male schedule might not be a good idea.

Still waiting to hear about the Ember Moon injury too.  There were rumors this weekend that she is out of the Takeover match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Easy money.  Raptors could barely beat my Bucks.  Not surprised at all that they got swept.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

that schedule was retarded to begin with. they had to work for 2 weeks lol


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

@WhatADrag the Pete Dunne/William Regal feud continued at the U.K. Takings dude.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

Pete Dunne should wear a mask


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You agreeing with me or??
> 
> someone in here the other day said wwe is working the wrestlers like slaves this week. Last time I checked. Being a Slave was supposed to suck.
> 
> ...



...c'mon, dude


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I guess Raw is on right now?

I'm predicting that the Miz is somehow in a tag match against Finn Balor.  And Balor gets to cover the Miz.  Payback for last week.  Because the WWE does that sort of thing.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess Raw is on right now?
> 
> I'm predicting that the Miz is somehow in a tag match against Finn Balor.  And Balor gets to cover the Miz.  Payback for last week.  Because the WWE does that sort of thing.



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for Raw_ 



Fucking called it!

What is WWE so scared of?  Not like the Miz looked strong in victory or anything.  Now he has to job so that Balor gets his win back.  Give me a break.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

that just shows how petty Cripple H really is

he hates The Miz coz he has the hotter wife, overflowing charisma and great looks all in one package

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Triple H definitely hates the Miz.  He can't even disguise the hatred whenever they are on screen together.  Or if the Miz comes up in an interview.

He's mad that this guy made a career for himself despite his background.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2017)

I'm not feeling sorry for them working ten dates in a row over seas fuck u guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2017)

Bu bu but some of em gotta pay for their own expensives man....


How bout suck my fucking cock


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not feeling sorry for them working ten dates in a row over seas fuck u guys.


Do you think it is a good investment for the WWE?  The television contracts are where the money is.  What kind of money do they make at these shows?

I know soultaker complained about someone getting injured once and cited the low gate for the event as a reason that it was a mistake.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

they need time to rest and heal up. working that schedule is straight up slavery imho


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is not funny.  He should be kept away from talking segments.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2017)

dean is like one of those filler characters in your favorite anime show who lacks depth and humor


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not feeling sorry for them working ten dates in a row over seas fuck u guys.





WhatADrag said:


> Bu bu but some of em gotta pay for their own expensives man....
> 
> 
> How bout suck my fucking cock



No one's asking you to feel sorry for them, just to not be wrong and realize how the human body works is all.

I mean, if you don't wanna do that, i'm not gonna press ya, I'm just saying.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No one's asking you to feel sorry for them, just to not be wrong and realize how the human body works is all.
> 
> I mean, if you don't wanna do that, i'm not gonna press ya, I'm just saying.



They knew what they were getting themselves into.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Raw sounds like a house show with a dead crowd tonight guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Shit-tier RAW. I'm only gonna tune in to see the return of the Big Dawg.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

WWE is dying.  I can't even imagine how low the ratings will be this week.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias dude.  I know we enjoy 205 Live.  But objectively.  I think it is time to kill the CW division and 205 live.  Keep some of the the wrestlers.  But get rid of the purple ropes, get rid of the belt, and just have them as regular members of the roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias dude.  I know we enjoy 205 Live.  But objectively.  I think it is time to kill the CW division and 205 live.  Keep some of the the wrestlers.  But get rid of the purple ropes, get rid of the belt, and just have them as regular members of the roster.


Who would you keep? IMO Kendrick, Tozawa, Neville, Aries, Perkins, Alexander, Swann and Dar.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I don't know.  Gallagher, Neville, and Aries I guess?

I like 205 Live and I like the stories.  But the ratings have to improve.  The show is live.  It can't be getting lower ratings than taped shows like Ride Along.  That is unacceptable.

And the changing of the ropes on Raw kills the crowd.  Even a rare good show falls apart when the cruisers come out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

The cruisers should be treated like how they were in WCW. Midcard guys that occasionally can go out of the division and challenge for midcard titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Strowman out 4-8 weeks.

Roman needs to be added to Balor/Bray for Extreme Rules.  Make it a triple threat.

(Raw can't survive with Bray and Dean as their top guys.  The show really can't do it.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

They should run Miz vs Roman, but these cowards don't want to make money.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Miz/Roman would be good.  Miz can finish off Dean next week.  And move on to Roman.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Europe hates women's wrestling.  A beach ball came out during a Sasha Banks match?  I can't believe that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

So we are starting off the show with Dean.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Dean needs to go back to Smackdown.  He was a better fit on that show.


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2017)

Maryse <3


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Wow, face of the company just came out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Wow, so Kalisto makes it in a main story line.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

What?  Kalisto is cutting a promo?


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2017)

What did Strowman injure?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

No idea.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

So Balor out..... wondering how long before that Wyatt ring "magic" happens.


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2017)

Balor looks like he belongs on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What did Strowman injure?


Elbow I thinks.


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2017)

Demon King, Eater of Worlds, Broken Hardyz


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2017)

Nice Thong Maryse


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No idea.


everyone gettin hurt now.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> everyone gettin hurt now.


I know.  Give credit where it is due.  That is one good thing about Dean Ambrose.  Dude is very durable.  He never gets hurt.  He's an iron man.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Fuckin' Finn.  That's the a-lister.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

That was smart of Miz using that technicality and it worked until Dean butted in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Bliss not wanting to get eaten so lies through her teeth.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I can't even imagine a feud between Nia and Alexa.

Maybe a squash match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Hmm, Bliss has Nia so James counters with Bayley at her corner.  Doesn't Nia have a better win record on Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Mickie and Alexa have terrible chemistry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

So setting up a Nia/James feud for the time being while Bliss deals with Bayley ect.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

That was a bad match for Alexa.  And her lack of a decent non-aerial finish is really starting to be a glaring hole in her game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Hmm, so we're getting a Dean/Wyatt match for the umpteenth time.    And it's not a gimmick match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Wow, step out to do some laundry and come back with the company's biggest heel in the ring taking out the biggest babyface that's on the current roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2017)

Already seen the spoilers so I cba with RAW tonight. Its legit garbage-tier tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Well Golden Truth realizing they are the equivalent of a golden shower.


----------



## God Movement (May 8, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

LETS GO BIG DOG!


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I hear that Golden Truth actually has a great record.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Loving the new aggressiveness of Sheamus and Cesaro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

I can't take Anderson and Gallows seriously.  Too many losses.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Cesaro is a Paul Heyman guy.  I would be shocked if Golden Truth wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Seth and Joe are in the most "Who gives a shit about these two?" feud possible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

So Cesaro/Sheamus at the Hardyz at the next PPV then for probably one last go before hopefully going their separate ways.  Sheamus already some main title runs under his belt so I'm wanting Cesaro to get at least one before he goes past his prime.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth and Joe are in the most "Who gives a shit about these two?" feud possible.


I do think Joe hasn't really gotten over since joining the main roster.

And if you are booking him as a monster.  He is totally overshadowed by Strowman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Jojo can get it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Fat Joe out to complete silence even in England. Holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Seth shouldn't brawl ever. He's terrible at it. His punches look awkward as hell.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Why isn't Kurt here tonight?  Wasn't he hired to perform the GM job?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

How the hell these two gonna both act blown up after wrestling for four minutes.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Rollins is just going to have a bad knee every match now huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

It's retarded because his finisher is a knee now. Seth just gonna finish everyone off with his injured knee.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Ambrose should come out and save Rollins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

"I got a bad knee...so I'm gonna do suicide dives at full speed and springboard dives."

Jesus Christ, Seth...learn to adapt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

"I have a bad knee...but I'm gonna effortlessly hit a falcon arrow on 300 lbs Samoa Joe." 

Goddamn, man...at least make it look hard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

This ref looks like he could wrestle on 205Live.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Lol, the audio of the ref getting after Joe.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

The ref could have torn that hold off if he wanted.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Ref is like twice as swoll as Finn Balor.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

What can they do to make a better show Ghost?  They don't have any stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2017)

Hmm, so Sasha having to deal with the tail end of the Raw Divas division.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Sasha might want it.  Seems like a chance for her to make one of her friends more relevant.

And I thought Alicia looked pretty good in that match tbh.

Tough spot though.  Clearly dealing with a restless crowd atm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What can they do to make a better show Ghost?  They don't have any stars.



-More emphasis on the tag team division.
-Let some of the 205Live guys wrestle with the rest of the roster. Austin Aries proved in TNA he can hang with the main roster tbh.
-More Roman
-Give Seth and Balor more interesting things to do and give them an actual personality
-Reunite The Shield eventually
-More Roman

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2017)

Miz's hair is amazing.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2017)

Interesting bring it to the table so far.  Graves and JBL both claimed that SD is better than Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> -More emphasis on the tag team division.
> -Let some of the 205Live guys wrestle with the rest of the roster. Austin Aries proved in TNA he can hang with the main roster tbh.
> -More Roman
> -Give Seth and Balor more interesting things to do and give them an actual personality
> ...


I think the primary belts should be on Reigns and Styles right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I read a review for Raw that basically just listed all of the ways that Bray Wyatt sucks.  How the Miz had to interfere four or five times before he finally hit Sister Abigail and won the match.  And I agree totally.

Miz distracts Dean.  Bray goes for Sister Abigail.  Counter by Dean.  This happened twice!  Miz hits Dean with the championship belt.  Bray covers.  Dean kicks out.  FFS.  This guy is supposed to be the baddest dude in the WWE????


----------



## The Juice Man (May 9, 2017)

Jesus RAW is shit.

Rollins using a bad version of Kenny Omega's finisher is just 

Wyatt is the Anti undertaker who can't beat anybody without 5 people interfering during his matches.

And BABYGURL is still in a midcard fued.

The ONLY saving grace is the Titus Brad..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Lol.  Someone complaining about Gallagher losing in England in two minutes to a roll-up.

Obviously that guy hasn't been paying attention.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Anxiously waiting for the house show results in a couple of days.  Gonna be good to read about Cesaro taking the pin in Switzerland.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I read a review for Raw that basically just listed all of the ways that Bray Wyatt sucks.  How the Miz had to interfere four or five times before he finally hit Sister Abigail and won the match.  And I agree totally.
> 
> Miz distracts Dean.  Bray goes for Sister Abigail.  Counter by Dean.  This happened twice!  Miz hits Dean with the championship belt.  Bray covers.  Dean kicks out.  FFS.  This guy is supposed to be the baddest dude in the WWE????



Fat Wyatt and Roman are cancer


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I don't know how to fix the product.

I do have one idea though.  I would have Angle come out on Monday night and declare that Brock hasn't defended the Universal Title in 30 days.  And I would have Angle strip him of the title.  And the belt would be up for grabs at Extreme Rules.


----------



## teddy (May 9, 2017)

Read the results and jeez raw sounded like a snooze. what's the point in tuning in for a 3 hour program if the direction is so aimless and uninspired?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2017)

I mean holy shit, if Brock isn't defending the title, that's fine. But at least have him do some sitdown pre-taped promos or something to hype himself up for future matches like Hogan used to do in the 80s. Hogan never defended the title on tv either, but at least he was around to cut promos and remind us he was champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I don't care about Team Extreme, lol.  And other than for nostalgic reasons... they haven't given me one reason to cheer for them since they came back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2017)

Cesaro and Sheamus need to break them soon or they'll just end up being boring af like the Dudleys were.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

All eyes on the ratings today.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2017)

i think they are setting up the Hardys broken transformation


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Sasha being treated like shit right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Raw ratings not as bad as I expected.  Still the worst number since Halloween.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

Titus low-key banging half the Women's Locker room. He always appearing in their Instagram pics and vids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

That's why Titus stays through all the bullshit!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2017)

sasha has her needs. she's human too you know


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 9, 2017)

As someone who hasn't watched Wrestling outside some ROH in person in the mid 00s, my friend put me on to this Kenny Omega character Im intrigued. Best performer in the world?


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I want to see that!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As someone who hasn't watched Wrestling outside some ROH in person in the mid 00s, my friend put me on to this Kenny Omega character Im intrigued. Best performer in the world?



close 2nd


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Titus low-key banging half the Women's Locker room. He always appearing in their Instagram pics and vids.


Hanging out with these chicks all alone.  That is kind of unusual, isn't it?  Titus is the man.  I would hang with Sasha and Bayley over Enzo and Cass any day of the week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2017)

Titus once accidentally sent a dick pic out on Twitter doe. He's on that Seth Rollins 4-inch tier. 

You know who gets around? Big E.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I will say that if I'm trying to hook up with Sasha and Bayley Or Maryse/Alexa/Nia discreetly.. I wouldn't be thrilled about them always posting pics of our gatherings on social media.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

House of Horrors in the promo?  Really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Hmm, so starting the show off with Orton.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Holy shit.  The show just started.  And no reaction for Randy Orton.  Crowd is going to be rough tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Thank you Owens.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

The Face of America is the best gimmick in WWE right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Randy can't even pretend.  He just looks bored out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

You know if they have an Owens/Orton program they'll probably muzzle Owens promo ability to not to out do Orton on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Here comes the Money....
Tag match playa!
6-Man


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Owens on the other hand is awesome.  Great job looking annoyed when Corbin came out.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

I'd fuck Carmella's brains out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Ellsworth is a good heel.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'd fuck Carmella's brains out.


Carmella is fine asf.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Have Becky talk in this area, not Naomi.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

SD Women's division is a mess.  Raw isn't much better.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Charlotte coming to even the odds.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Becky Lynch also looking fine asf.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

What happened?  Why did Becky lose to that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Well looks like the SD Women's Division will be reusing story lines from the Divas Revolution angle with it's stables.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Charlotte fake babyface turn?  That's my takeaway after witnessing that odd finish.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like the SD Women's Division will be reusing story lines from the Divas Revolution angle with it's stables.


The Welcoming Committee!


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Revival of the Submission Sorority.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

The fuck.   Well that's one way of making fun of a tag team.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Ascension is pathetic.  Send these guys back to NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Wrath of the Gods finisher.  Wow.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

They need to drop the "The artist known as"


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Harper was hot like 2 months ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Also, it was a good big mans match but does creative have anything to do with these two guys.  It looks like Harper will be doing jobs for a bit and Rowen will be wonder where ever.   I mean why didn't they Rowen go with Wyatt to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Rowen has been pulling out balloons and inflating them in the middle of matches on the house show circuit for some reason.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Nakamura Lit.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Oh no.  They are going to make Sami annoying again.


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2017)

Thread is Dead.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Crowd is dead.  Breezango trying to revive them.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I like the Usos now.


----------



## Dellinger (May 9, 2017)

For some reason I've never been this bored with WWE as I am now.Every feud and storyline is shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> For some reason I've never been this bored with WWE as I am now.Every feud and storyline is shit.


Owens/AJ should be a good match.  But the feud hasn't been interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

What is this with Mojo Rawley?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Well Mojo .......  yeah don't know what creative was thinking when pushing this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Thread is Dead.


There are only like 3 or 4 exciting feuds atm and spoilers for this week's shows are out online. Not really a shock thread is dead tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias What are your 3-4?

I guess I would go with AJ/Owens.  Bayley/Alexa.  Cesaro/Sheamus vs Hardys.  Roman/Strowman.

And none of these are electric or anything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2017)

Well I'm guessing Jinder with momentum leading into the PPV until he's booked to lose.  Then going from this match I'm guessing an Orton/Owens program in the near future.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias What are your 3-4?
> 
> I guess I would go with AJ/Owens.  Bayley/Alexa.  Cesaro/Sheamus vs Hardys.  Roman/Strowman.
> 
> And none of these are electric or anything.


Roman/Strowman
AJ/Owens
NXT Women's Four-Way (Could Be Split into Asuka/Ember and Riot/Cross)
Cesaro N' Sheamus/Hardys


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias you heard that Ember is out right?  It's a 3 way at Takeover now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

I am happy Corbin is back. Missed this guy beating the shit out of the people and giving no fucks.


Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you heard that Ember is out right?  It's a 3 way at Takeover now.


What? Damn. Everyone is getting hurt nowadays. Still I like the Cross/Riot feud and the result shouldn't change (Asuka retaining) though it does remove the Ember/Asuka dynamic from it. Those 4 plus Peyton and Royce are really the only worthwhile Women on NXT atm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

What if Jinder actually wins at Backlash though? It'd be surprising and controversial but I wouldn't mind him being a Transitional Champ.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

I doubt I will ever be a Ruby Riot fan.  I do like Cross and the Iconic Duo though.

When Asuka loses the belt, it needs to be in a 1-on-1 match.  A fatal four way loss would be weak.  Lose to Ember in Brooklyn.  Or lose to Cross in Brooklyn.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What if Jinder actually wins at Backlash though? It'd be surprising and controversial but I wouldn't mind him being a Transitional Champ.


I would be shocked.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

Also on a side not I'm really enjoying Breezango's backstage segments but I also like the Usos so not sure who I want to win at Backlash.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

The Usos need to be allowed to cut more promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I doubt I will ever be a Ruby Riot fan.  I do like Cross and the Iconic Duo though.
> 
> When Asuka loses the belt, it needs to be in a 1-on-1 match.  A fatal four way loss would be weak.  Lose to Ember in Brooklyn.  Or lose to Cross in Brooklyn.


I think Ember will beat Asuka when she returns from injury. I predict that at one point Cross will beat Ember (or whoever is champion at the time) for the Women's Title while at the same time the other members of Sanity will hold the other NXT titles (Dain and Wolfe as Tag Champions and Young as NXT Champion) and the stable will be hyped up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2017)

If this doesn't end with Rusev holding Championship Gold by the end of the year I'll cry.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2017)

Rusev coming back should boost SD.  That guy never fails to entertain me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2017)

Rowan beating Luke Harper is sum bullshit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 10, 2017)

hmm well my interest in wrestling is waning and a lot it has to do with the Mauro shit really. Vince is a demented carny fuck and you will probably see interest decline as long as he is heading the business. The Roman stuff is a killer for me too, I just don't care about the guy either way anymore. I don't want to see him on TV, which as I stated before, is why I don't watch RAW. The brand split right now seems a bit spread thin as well too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> hmm well my interest in wrestling is waning and a lot it has to do with the Mauro shit really. Vince is a demented carny fuck and you will probably see interest decline as long as he is heading the business. The Roman stuff is a killer for me too, I just don't care about the guy either way anymore. I don't want to see him on TV, which as I stated before, is why I don't watch RAW. The brand split right now seems a bit spread thin as well too.



Same for me. I just checked out spoilers for both shows and decided they weren't worth it. 

Shame. So much talent in E but so much horrible bookers and writers.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

The brand split is about a year in and we are really seeing how much of a problem it is right now.


----------



## teddy (May 10, 2017)

mfw there will probably never be this much star power, in their prime, in the same ring again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rowan beating Luke Harper is sum bullshit


Who books this shit?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

teddy said:


> mfw there will probably never be this much star power, in their prime, in the same ring again



that was one of Kane's legit chokeslams ever


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

> “As far as the Shakeup goes, I had no idea what was going on, I heard rumors as well, and I’m glad that they were wrong. Because, I hate when people know what’s going on in our business, it should be our business to surprise you, not your business for someone else to read on the internet.
> 
> That actually, upsets me that some people know – whoever it is – in the office of WWE, can’t keep their mouth shut. But it’s fun for you guys to speculate and why ‘they need to be on Raw” or ‘they need to be on #Smackdown.’
> 
> ...



Bolor Club??


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Luke Harper thing is baffling.  I think Harper might be getting punished for being so candid in interviews about wanting to leave the Wyatt family.





teddy said:


> mfw there will probably never be this much star power, in their prime, in the same ring again


Damn.  This was nuts!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Luke Harper thing is baffling.  I think Harper might be getting punished for being so candid in interviews about wanting to leave the Wyatt family.
> Damn.  This was nuts!



if i was Harper, i'd be dead serious about leaving the Wyatt Family too. i don't want to be associated with the fat fuck 

look at what he did to Harper's career lol


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

I have also heard that the crowd on Monday night was a lot louder than they came off on TV.  I wonder if WWE did some editing because they were booing and cheering for the wrong people?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> if i was Harper, i'd be dead serious about leaving the Wyatt Family too. i don't want to be associated with the fat fuck
> 
> look at what he did to Harper's career lol


Did you see that randy savage chant during the Wyatt main event Monday night?  Ouch.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did you see that randy savage chant during the Wyatt main event Monday night?  Ouch.



nah, i haven't seen a Raw episode since 3 months ago. i'm only reading results now. as long as Roman is on tv, i'm not going back to watching monday night Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> close 2nd


I like Nakamura (?) As well, AJ styles is a no-no for me. The long hair and gloves he wore at the New Japan scream midlife crisis/ pedo, I like the pants and hood he wore over his head during his up and coming days in ROH and early TNA stuff. Haven't watched wrestling since Cena had swatpants and a bucket hat outside of three ROH shoes in Philly Samoa Joe losing his reign in Philly, American dragon vs Nigel McGuiness in a pure(?) Match, and I think a CM punk match when he was on the undercard.  

It's crazy to see all the people I watched in halls holding 1k people have went on to Wwe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I like Nakamura (?) As well, AJ styles is a no-no for me. The long hair and gloves he wore at the New Japan scream midlife crisis/ pedo, I like the pants and hood he wore over his head during his up and coming days in ROH and early TNA stuff. Haven't watched wrestling since Cena had swatpants and a bucket hat outside of three ROH shoes in Philly Samoa Joe losing his reign in Philly, American dragon vs Nigel McGuiness in a pure(?) Match, and I think a CM punk match when he was on the undercard.
> 
> It's crazy to see all the people I watched in halls holding 1k people have went on to Wwe.



i assure you, Raw is trash right now. SD Live is barely watchable too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i assure you, Raw is trash right now. SD Live is barely watchable too.


I'll just keep up with ppv updates then, I really want to see Omega in person but I think that's not possible seeing as I live on the east coast of the US. Never was into storyline wrestling, I'm a fan of technical wrestling with a hint of charisma. I did go back and watch some Brian Danielson and Punk stuff, the fuck is up with their moveset? Lol. Is that procedure for WWE that you have to stay limited like Hogan or Undertaker?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'll just keep up with ppv updates then, I really want to see Omega in person but I think that's not possible seeing as I live on the east coast of the US. Never was into storyline wrestling, I'm a fan of technical wrestling with a hint of charisma. I did go back and watch some Brian Danielson and Punk stuff, the fuck is up with their moveset? Lol. Is that procedure for WWE that you have to stay limited like Hogan or Undertaker?



you see, its the age of PG. piledrivers, curbstomps, shooting star press, etc. are all banned. Vince doesn't trust his talent that they could pull off those moves flawlessly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you see, its the age of PG. piledrivers, curbstomps, shooting star press, etc. are all banned. Vince doesn't trust his talent that they could pull off those moves flawlessly.


Wow that's depressing. Does New Japan have weekly shows? And are they dubbed, or have English speaking commentary?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

most of the matches right now only consists of headlocks, chin locks and 90% PUNCHES and irish whips. that's how terrible it is today


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> most of the matches right now only consists of headlocks, chin locks and 90% PUNCHES and irish whips. that's how terrible it is today


Same thing for the 80s amirite?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Same thing for the 80s amirite?



yes. although, you'd expect that at this day and age, that these matches should be worth jack but no they're not entertaining at all. whenever you see someone spamming superman punches and drop kicks, it gets old so fast that it will give you cancer irl

they even nerf the walls of jericho. they don't even know how to properly sell the move and make it look like they are actually struggling to get to the bottom rope ffs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2017)

No one sells any moves these days. They just spam shit that would put prime Hulk Hogan on the injury list for six months in the 80s and kick out at two and think that makes a match entertaining. Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins are the biggest offenders of this in matches.

Owens also spams chinlocks because he's such a fat fuck that he needs multiple rest periods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No one sells any moves these days. They just spam shit that would put prime Hulk Hogan on the injury list for six months in the 80s and kick out at two and think that makes a match entertaining. Kevin Owens and Seth Rollins are the biggest offenders of this in matches.
> 
> *Owens also spams chinlocks because he's such a fat fuck that he needs multiple rest periods.*



ROFLMAO

2017 Goldberg was the epitome of 2 moves of death. He put John Cena to shame. atleast John is having fun every time he flexes his triceps while doing the STF 

and in case you guys haven't noticed, the fat fuck known as Fat Wyatt never throws any kicks because of the fear that he might tear his groin

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

I'm always playing on my iPad during Bray Wyatt matches; only occasionally glancing up to see what is going on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2017)

Bray Wyatt last had an interesting match three years against versus Daniel Bryan at Royal Rumble.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

"I'm sorry Bray.  I can't sanction this match.  Your win-loss record just isn't good enough."

I loved it when Kurt Angle cited their record to Golden Truth.   Please say it to Bray next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

So would you guys recommend I not try to get back into wrestling at this point? Should I wait for a new era? I have been recommended SD, PWG?, New Japan, RoH, and UK wrestling(idk if my buddy meant a specific promotion or all of it in general).

Although wrestling is not a sport I consider every sport to be scripted. My favorite thing about all sports is evaluating incoming talent(prospects) and technical aspects like fundamentals. I enjoyed the "attitude era" and ECW as a kid but I don't think that's my style.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

waiting for the new Era won't be any good. all of em 3rd and 4th generation are fat fucks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The brand split is about a year in and we are really seeing how much of a problem it is right now.



SAF was right . Brand split is terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

The Wrestlemania DVD is out.  And apparently the kickoff matches didn't make it onto the DVD.  Miz has new material he can use on Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2017)

You can watch some PWG and New Japan if you just want to watch actual wrestling without storylines to shit up the athletic nature of the matches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

NJPW has their own super cena who can actually wrestle


----------



## God Movement (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> NJPW has their own super cena who can actually wrestle



When will Okada's reign of terror end?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> When will Okada's reign of terror end?



when Juice finds it in his self that he's ready


----------



## God Movement (May 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> when Juice finds it in his self that he's ready



It's Omega's time. And Okada's backstage politicking cannot stop it. At Dominion a new champ will be crowned. A champ who can represent NJPW in the right way. A champ who can eat at the table with The Big Dog.

Kenny THE CLEANER Omega.

Now rebuttal that, jabroni.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

but Kenny is WWE bound 

Juice desperately needs that title to brighten up his resume


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Omega is going to win because they want him as champion when they come to Long Beach.

And I will be there for both days.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2017)

the question is how long Omega's reign would last? he could win the title and lose it once they're back in Japan then Kenny quits and goes to WWE. then he'll job to Mojo Rawley as initiation


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You can watch some PWG and New Japan if you just want to watch actual wrestling without storylines to shit up the athletic nature of the matches.


I do like storylines but I found that WWE's shit can be a little over the top. I remember  Vince vs God in a match, I think it was even PPV. 

Does NJPW just have ppv & tours or do they have weekly shows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I do like storylines but I found that WWE's shit can be a little over the top. I remember  Vince vs God in a match, I think it was even PPV.
> 
> Does NJPW just have ppv & tours or do they have weekly shows?



NJPW has a weekly tv show in the US on AXS showing some of their recent big matches. Commentary is done by American announcers.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So would you guys recommend I not try to get back into wrestling at this point? Should I wait for a new era? I have been recommended SD, PWG?, New Japan, RoH, and UK wrestling(idk if my buddy meant a specific promotion or all of it in general).
> 
> Although wrestling is not a sport I consider every sport to be scripted. My favorite thing about all sports is evaluating incoming talent(prospects) and technical aspects like fundamentals. I enjoyed the "attitude era" and ECW as a kid but I don't think that's my style.


Right now there are quite a few good matches in WWE its just that the characters are quite bland nowadays and movesets still run the risk of being cut down by Vince. Still the wrestling in WWE is pretty good right now. Its the lacking interesting feuds and characters that are the problem. IMO.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Smackdown ratings are up this week.  It must be because Baron Corbin was back from his suspension.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Right now there are quite a few good matches in WWE its just that the characters are quite bland nowadays and movesets still run the risk of being cut down by Vince. Still the wrestling in WWE is pretty good right now. Its the lacking interesting feuds and characters that are the problem. IMO.


Is Nakumara under a part time contract? I know he was on their NXT brand. 

Is it likely they sign Kenny Omega?

I found a good channel on YouTube showing PPV highlights and I have been watching some shoot interviews and listen to Jericho's podcast to catch up. Jim Ross has some good stuff to, I listened to a few Stone Cold podcast but outside of saying words like push/draw/etc. he seems kayfabe like his show is part of wwe.


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2017)

teddy said:


> mfw there will probably never be this much star power, in their prime, in the same ring again


Austin
Rock
Taker
Angle
Jericho
Kane
Booker
RVD
Shane O-Mac
Big Show

Who did I miss?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Any jobbers involved in that segment?  New guys that didn't work out?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Austin stands tall.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is Nakumara under a part time contract? I know he was on their NXT brand.
> 
> Is it likely they sign Kenny Omega?
> 
> I found a good channel on YouTube showing PPV highlights and I have been watching some shoot interviews and listen to Jericho's podcast to catch up. Jim Ross has some good stuff to, I listened to a few Stone Cold podcast but outside of saying words like push/draw/etc. he seems kayfabe like his show is part of wwe.


Nakamura is full time, they've just been using him as a huge deal on Smackdown so he doesn't show up all the time and he hasn't wrestled on there yet. 

I don't know if they will get Omega anytime soon. Probably not.

I enjoy listening to the jericho podcast and the observer(my friend has a sub). I listened to the Austin one a few times too and thought it was good although he went on for a long time about his ranch. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown ratings are up this week.  It must be because Baron Corbin was back from his suspension.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Pushed for three weeks and Jinder is already a bigger star than Corbin.  I think Corbin is a much better wrestler.  But no one cares when he comes out.  He gets no reaction at all.  At least the crowd dislikes Jinder and boos him like a heel.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

This storyline sucks.  But Charlotte saying that she's the greatest at bonding saved the segment.  Awesome!


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pushed for three weeks and Jinder is already a bigger star than Corbin.  I think Corbin is a much better wrestler.  But no one cares when he comes out.  He gets no reaction at all.  At least the crowd dislikes Jinder and boos him like a heel.


Corbin needs to do something. Maybe have him run over Zayn with his motorcycle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

Probable winner of the women's tournament??


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2017)

That Aleister Black match didn't even seem like a wrestling match.  It was all kicks.


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 10, 2017)

That is utterly terrifying


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

I'm sad that Eva is done.  I think she got a great heel reaction.  And she looks fantastic.  Would have been a good long term asset.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _Roman Reigns Extreme Rules Plan_ 



[Source]

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (May 11, 2017)

Time to take out the piggy bank

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That Aleister Black match didn't even seem like a wrestling match.  It was all kicks.



Future WWE Champ


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

Ringworm gear?  Man.  You have to be a creep to want that sort of stuff.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

@Jake CENA the Miz is going to be a punching bag for every member of the Shield.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

ringworm gear? wtf is that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

Lol. iPhone autocorrect drives me nuts.

No Mercy gonna be in LA this year.  Every PPV should be in LA tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

Aleister Black's entrance is the GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

why did they change Balor Club's font style and graphics tho?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2017)

Aleister Black was boring as fuck in PWG trying his pseudo-shooting fighting shit. I hope he's better in NXT.

Roman vs Miz


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aleister Black was boring as fuck in PWG trying his pseudo-shooting fighting shit. I hope he's better in NXT.
> 
> Roman vs Miz



Black is a lot better than Roodes imo

Miz should bury Roman for good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2017)

Roode is boring af too. He's a lot like Randy Orton in being bland at everything.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode is boring af too. He's a lot like Randy Orton in being bland at everything.



he's more like 1999 Triple H



God Movement said:


> Reigns Cena vs Vegito
> 
> 3 Stages of Hell
> 
> Who wins



Vegito wins low dif

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aleister Black was boring as fuck in PWG trying his pseudo-shooting fighting shit. I hope he's better in NXT.
> 
> Roman vs Miz


Miz giving Roman his version of a Superman Punch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2017)

Sweet Rock wants to run for President


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

Raw down to the last two days of this grueling European tour.  About to finally get a rest.  

(I say just mail it in these last two shows.  And just half ass everything.)


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sweet Rock wants to run for President


I would vote for him.  Why not?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2017)

Miz backing off into a corner and then doing Roman's "OOOOOOOOO!!!" taunt as Maryse claps excitedly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would vote for him.  Why not?


Same. I mean we already got reality tv star Trump.

Why not have the People's champ become the People's President?


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2017)

Watching some Impact right now.  Liking the X-Division 4 way match.

Holy shit, a Frankensteiner.  Haven't seen that one preformed in a long time since the guy that would do the move bulked up like the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2017)

Wow, someone literally is getting their ass tanned here.   EC3 going at Storm with the belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2017)

Well I somewhat know the story line but wouldn't that dress be smelling like shit by now.   Though I'm wondering why they had a lush come out on top and teaming her with a guy that needs a change of ring attire very bad.


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2017)

Del RIo vs Magnus now.

Would be an interesting match, Magnus & Mickie vs Del Rio & Paige.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2017)

What's the appeal to EC3?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What's the appeal to EC3?


Decent look, pretty okay in the ring, a good promo. He was one of those guys that the WWE released and wasted by doing nothing with him and then he went and made himself into a pretty decent name on his own somewhere else. So a lot of people appreciate that he's a self-made man and improved a lot. They also believe if he was a free agent, WWE would probably try to pick him up again now that he's a star.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2017)

> Dave Meltzer reported in the 5/11 edition of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter that Katsuyori Shibata underwent another brain surgery on 5/2 and had a second piece of his skull removed, to relieve swelling on his brain.
> 
> Shibata wrote before his surgery:
> 
> “It is a miracle to be alive. I had my skull removed in my last surgery. I have another surgery on May 2, 2017. I will return. Every day, using pain medications three to four times, is tough. I endure the pain. I can hardly see out of my right eye. Currently, the hearing in my right ear is not normal. The sound very is broken and hard. I will be back”



GG


----------



## God Movement (May 12, 2017)

He's done. Why he would still want to wrestle is beyond me.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2017)

Getting back into the ring sounds like a real bad idea.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2017)

No promotion would put him in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2017)

2013 episodes of NXT are fucking awesome.  Cesaro We the People!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 13, 2017)

Am I the only one who feels uncomfortable with Vince tweeting congrats to DB & BB on their baby?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (May 13, 2017)

Wow!

@Seto Kaiba
@KaiserWombat
@SoulTaker
@WhatADrag
@[S-A-F]
@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2017)

All Curt Hawkins does is create stars.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2017)

Future Universal Champ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2017)

Steve Blackman with a better look and a worse entrance.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2017)

Tyler Breeze is so fucking awesome on these old nxt episodes.  Glad he seems to be at least getting a minor push now.

All it took was two wins and Breezango is one of the best pops on the show.  It just shows how misused these guys have been.  Smh.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2017)

The feels when Fandango buried Jericho at WM 

I really thought he was going to be the next Rico or Godfather

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> Wow!
> 
> @Seto Kaiba
> @KaiserWombat
> ...



i'm super intrigued by his character so far. he's one of my favorites to watch right now and for me he is must-see TV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2017)

Flow said:


> Wow!
> 
> @Seto Kaiba
> @KaiserWombat
> ...



Talk about dominating a match .


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2017)

Breezango has to win at Backlash.  WWE officials have lost their damn minds if they are even considering a different outcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2017)

When Bayley was a little girl, she loved Andre the Giant.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2017)

Randy Orton spouting a lot of truths about the indie scene this weekend.  How come we don't get this Randy on SD Live?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

@Gibbs

dude, i'm hyped for Alexa/Sasha to have a long match.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2017)

Sup my brothers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sup my brothers?


Huge Raw tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2017)

tyler bate has the best physique in the roster


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2017)

Strowman injury literally fucks everything up .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

They have to find a way to half ass Roman into an existing feud and make it a triple threat.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2017)

roman should be feuding with matt hardy


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Roman/Bray

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Randy Orton spouting a lot of truths about the indie scene this weekend.  How come we don't get this Randy on SD Live?



Because you can't let wrestlers have their own personas.  It would be extremely terrible idea that might bring back the god awful attitude era and scare away investors, shareholders and sponsors. /vincelogic.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I'm not into Bray at all right now.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When Bayley was a little girl, she loved Andre the Giant.


Guess she missed when Andre spanked the shit out of Sherri.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

The Face of Denmark!


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Orton is right.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2017)

Strowman out for 6 months.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2017)

Where's this orton on smackdown i wonder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Strowman out for 6 months.


Yup. Time for the megapush for Finn.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Six months??  Oh my god.  AJ to RAW ASAP!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Roman is so strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2017)

Probably overselling the length of the injury to make strowman look strong when he comes back sooner. very inconvenient timing regardless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Definitely going to see Miz/Roman feud start to take shape the next few weeks.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2017)

I barely fuck with raw or even smackdown anymore but it sounds like its getting even more unwatchable. LOL


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I barely fuck with raw or even smackdown anymore but it sounds like its getting even more unwatchable. LOL


John Cena needs to come back now.  WWE needs him.  Same with DB, even as a GM.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yup. Time for the megapush for Finn.


I hope not.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2017)

I didn't watch at all last week and I might do the same until take over n backlash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

there's been good Fap material though.


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2017)

Raw even more unbearable without Strowman who has been their best segment for several months.

I'd say push Bray, but they don't know how. Finn is overrated. Seth is now a bro dude.

Samoa Joe is the only and BEST option. Give him the main event spot on Raw. Let him be the monster heel he is ready to be.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Raw even more unbearable without Strowman who has been their best segment for several months.
> 
> I'd say push Bray, but they don't know how. Finn is overrated. Seth is now a bro dude.
> 
> Samoa Joe is the only and BEST option. Give him the main event spot on Raw. Let him be the monster heel he is ready to be.


Raw also lost Jericho a few weeks ago.  And he was another really popular act.


I think that pushing Joe as the top heel is very risky dude.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

I think Joe would be a great top heel.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I think if you are a casual fan, Joe doesn't look like a monster compared to a guy like Strowman.

And for whatever reason.  There is no electricity in his current feud with Seth Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Wow, Roman and Kalisto really did a number on strowman last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Heh, starting off Raw with Angle.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Angle is a terrible GM though.  Did he really try to put Dean in charge last week??


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Four of the five already has beef with with one of the other.  

And out comes Roman.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Roman seems like he would be the favorite in that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Hmm, just remember that Booker T will be a guest at an upcoming local con this summer.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Roman doesn't look as strong without his body armor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Hasn't Lesner already taken a bite out of Wyatt's ass along with those in his former stable.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

This everybody comes out during the opening segment thing needs to stop.

How about opening a show with a match for once?


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

Shut up Bray.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

Seth with the biggest pop again


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I don't think the crowd was that excited for anyone.  Even the boos for Roman seemed muted.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

I'm here and it is loud...


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'm here and it is loud...



You from Jersey?Who got the biggest pop?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> You from Jersey?Who got the biggest pop?


In sheer volume, Roman, Tons of manly boos, and a little bit of girls squealing, was kinda pathetic. 
Balor was pretty good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

On TV it sounds very muted.  Even the Hardy Boys only got a moderate pop.

Going to be dead for the women.  Titus Brand.  Etc.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Hearing lots of obsolete,  delete chants from the section I'm in. Mid level facing head on to the titantron.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

What happened with that kick spot?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened with that kick spot?



Heh, yeah I saw that kick.   Well they could have gone sage power fall or just redo the spot for which they did.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Yeah, just going for it and doing it a second time was the right move.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

crowd gave Sasha a nice pop. and god is she tiny.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Pretty quiet right now...


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

What's with Dar's outfit.  Guy looks like someone from takeout.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

US Jerseyeans find it hard to get vested in a lack of storyline...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

did not expect that.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Damn.  Sasha lost to Alicia Fox of all people?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Please tell me with commentary it was bearable?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Wow, Fox just won.    Man so Sasha is just going to be feuding with Fox for a bit until the Bliss/Bayley rivalry is done then.


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

Did she lose clean?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Don't tell me AJ has to job to make Jinder look decent..


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Did she lose clean?


I thought that was pretty clean.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Did she lose clean?


yeah, looked as clean as it could get. scissor kick into a pin, no Dar interference


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

If it wasn't for the purple hair, Sasha could be Alicia's sister


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

What the fuck 

I bet that happened because she injured Emma.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Miz time, should be entertaining.


and he looks like Shredder!!


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

OMG Maryse


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

loud pop for Dean.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> loud pop for Dean.


Yeah.  Very surprising.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Honestly, loud cheers for Dean Ambrose are shocking.  This isn't 2015 anymore.  I don't see how anyone wouldn't find his act stale at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

It's the Miz, we hate him (but secretly love him)


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Booker T is a heel commentator.  He has to be.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Come on Maryse.  Get involved.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Damn.  How did Dean kick out?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Wow, so Miz with the DQ win.   So Dean retains after doing an eye for an eye bit.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Disappointing finish.

The crowd enjoyed the match.  Give them an actual result.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Disappointing finish.
> 
> The crowd enjoyed the match.  Give them an actual result.



Probably saving an actual finish for the PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Are they giving the match card order on TV?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

damnit, I can't enjoy this next segmnent too much now, need my house to fully appreciate.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Bliss is like the Team Captain varsity cheerleader


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Sounds about right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Lol, Bliss tearing into the crowd. 

And Bayley out to cut a promo of sorts.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Alexa is phenomenal/


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Alexa doing a PG version of Undertakers "Say what if you like to sleep with your sister." and once again the crowd fell for it.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

minimal pop for Bayley, except for the kids.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Just attack her Bayley.  Don't try to talk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Holy shit Alexa.   Damn she was tearing into Bayley.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

I know Bayley is 28, but she looks like a kid.

I JUST SAW ALEXA'S BUTT JIGGLE!


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Did Alexa swing that kendo stick too hard?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

OMG, Alexa is truly a National Treasure.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did Alexa swing that kendo stick too hard?


Jinder Mahal barely grazed Orton at Payback.  Alexa smacked the shit out of Bayley.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

ropes are purple.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I love Maryse too.  She's great.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

good reaction for A-double. louder music though


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Dives!


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

I don't know who's whiter, Jack or SHeamus.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Why we are chanting Derek Jeter, I have no idea.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

Cannot wait to mark out for Mickie tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

crowd turned on the Cw match.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Wwe keeps putting Bray in the main event.  Why???


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Damn crowds are just getting worse and worse.  I know Vince is shit but these days I think crowds are just awful too.  If they're not liking raws at a constant basis stop buying tickets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Roman should beat Balor in about thirty seconds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Bayley has the biggest heart? Angle you moron, Roman put Braun out of action for six months while bleeding internally and having one arm.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Kendo stick on a pole match?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Gold Dust should turn heel during this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

The unover vanilla midget coming out to silence as the fans merely mimic his meme entrance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Roman so over, they have to cut to commercial to hype up his entrance.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Why would Bray/Rollins not be the first match?  (Because Raw always loses viewers during the third hour?)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why would Bray/Rollins not be the first match?  (Because Raw always loses viewers during the third hour?)



Yes. That's why most of Roman's segments are in hour one or two. And the shows often end with the women main eventing or someone not over like Wyatt or Rollins.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2017)

Why are these guys facing each other


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The unover vanilla midget coming out to silence as the fans merely mimic his meme entrance.



He needs to be more than just some bland Irish guy.   I've not seen much of the independent scene but I'd guess his Prince Devitt character actually had more of a character.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yes. That's why most of Roman's segments are in hour one or two. And the shows often end with the women main eventing or someone not over like Wyatt or Rollins.


Wyatt is just a terrible way to end a show though.  And he has ended the show three weeks in a row!


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to be more than just some bland Irish guy.   I've not seen much of the independent scene but I'd guess his Prince Devitt character actually had more of a character.


Balor is Alex Wright without the dancing.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor is Alex Wright without the dancing.



Not sure if I should be sad in knowing who Das Wunderkind is since it gives away my age.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Balor confronted with a superstar...completely losing confidence in his own star power.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Balor fighting evenly with Roman is as laughable as Billy Kidman vs Hulk Hogan.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2017)

I miss one week of raw n now its a final five way and roman vs Finn not even the main event what happen


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if I should be sad in knowing who Das Wunderkind is since it gives away my age.


I was a high schooler watching Wright too.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I miss one week of raw n now its a final five way and roman vs Finn not even the main event what happen


Terrible ratings happened.

WWE is trying hard to put on a good show this week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Alex Wright had like 100x more charisma than Balor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Alex Wright would probably be a star today.  His era was loaded.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Crushing my disbelief by having the 120 lbs Finn Balor knocking down Roman.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alex Wright would probably be a star today.  His era was loaded.



Plus the fact he wasn't Hogan or someone who could get into the ear of Ted Turner which kept him held down in WCW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

They would be more over than The Shield.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Balor only knows how to do kicks.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Loved Disco Inferno when he wanted to join the Wolfpack.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

This is a 50% Roman and he is still lecturing Balor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Roman doing one armed Blue Thunder Bombs like it ain't a thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Balor's punches are fucking trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Finn kicking out of the Superman punch proves wrestling is fake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

50% Roman easily crushes Finn Balor prime at the peak of his powers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Fun free match.  Injured Reigns wins.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Loved Disco Inferno when he wanted to join the Wolfpack.



Actually met the guy during a World Wrestling All star event in London (Basically everyone who wasn't sitting on a contract or Vince considered good enough for invasion angle.)  He actually had me chuckling.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2017)

DA BIG DAWG WITH ONE ARM


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Shut up Bray.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

So Bray vs Demon King Balore at Summerslam?


----------



## Dellinger (May 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman doing one armed Blue Thunder Bombs like it ain't a thing.


I can probably do that on Balor too.Remember when he tried to pick up HHH? 

Roman is a scrub compared to other guys strength wise.Even Seth tears him apart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2017)

Bray killing the hype.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Cool, an end of the Aging Truth. And "Thank you Goldust" chants.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Told you guys this would happen.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Gold Dust should turn heel during this match.



Well almost, it was before the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

This is what crowds want.  One sided beat downs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

But the bad thing of this is that we get the Rage of the Old Age as guys that are past their prime are going to take up ring time in a feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> But the bad thing of this is that we get the Rage of the Old Age as guys that are past their prime are going to take up ring time in a feud.


I was so bored last week.  I seriously wanted Big Show, Kane, and Mark Henry to come out and destroy the entire roster.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I'm surprised Cass and Enzo still get cheered this much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Well Titus really going full heel here.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2017)

TITUS BRAND NUGGAH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

I'm enjoying this Titus promo.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Titus really going full heel here.


And Apollo is still smiling.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

Speak up Titus you've got (insert crowd number here) calling you an asshole. /Austin impersination


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Damn Titus.  Why did you touch Vince?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Well now we have Crews going heel though it was against Enzo who was asking for it in some way or another.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

It's actually been a pretty good show tonight.  Closing with Bray though pretty much insures the night will end with a whimper.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now we have Crews going heel though it was against Enzo who was asking for it in some way or another.



Enzo has always been asking for a beating.  Even against heals that if the heal was American would have been the face in the feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

AA and TJP have had like 10 tv matches so far.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Enzo has always been asking for a beating.  Even against heals that if the heal was American would have been the face in the feud.


That feud with Rusev was really damaging to Enzo's alignment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Again, four of the five participants in the Fatal Five way have beef with each other.  High chances are Roman comes out on top to face Lesner.

Also Wyatt needs a stable on Raw to at least come off as a threat.  Guessing his brother might join in the near future but that probably to take on the Hardyz should they get their Broken personas of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2017)

Wow, Wyatt standing tall at the end and even takes Joe out in the process.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2017)

good show 6/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

That Seth Rollins Falcon Arrow was incredible.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2017)

Roman almost tore his quads when he tried to lift Taker and HHH


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

The Bayley/Alexa segment was fun.  But stuff like that doesn't put Bayley over.  It doesn't do her any favors to point out how childish her character is.  It really hits too close to home.

Are they trying to undermine and ruin the character??


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2017)

Too bad R Truth can't turn heel and smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Seth Rollins needs to watch some tape of Roman post Payback.  That is how you sell injuries.  

Roman sold the hell out of his injuries again tonight!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Fat Wyatt with another L 

He must be running for the guiness record of world's longest losing streak


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2017)

GOATdust is back!

I hope he comes out with the wig and robe. Give him one last push before he retires. 1st ballot Hall of Famer.

His 24K Productions entrance yee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2017)

IO SHIRAI ACCEPTS OFFER TO JOIN WWE


ADAM COLE

YOURE NEXT


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Who is better, Shirai or Hojo?


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

No, she's not!


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2017)

Kuya said:


> GOATdust is back!
> 
> I hope he comes out with the wig and robe. Give him one last push before he retires. 1st ballot Hall of Famer.
> 
> His 24K Productions entrance yee!



You can wish all you like, but the robes and wig go with certain mannerisms that would freak out the mothers, sponsors and kids in today's WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> You can wish all you like, but the robes and wig go with certain mannerisms that would freak out the mothers, sponsors and kids in today's WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who is better, Shirai or Hojo?



Shirai is way better than Hojo. She can do everything in the ring. She's like the AJ Styles of women.

Hojo used to be an idol and a model so she's like the Japanese equivalent of someone like Kelly Kelly who got into wrestling to be famous, only she's like 10000x better at wrestling. She's decent for a Japanese women's wrestler(which means she blows every woman in the US away) but her only really significant move is her top rope elbowdrop which is Macho Man-tier in gracefulness.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Golddust turn was completely justified.  R Truth goofs off too much.  He legit doesn't care about wins and losses.  Why the hell should Golddust be okay with ending his career that way??


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Truth is a senior citizen. Goldie should cut him some slack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Shirai:


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

flipping thrice is impressive?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> flipping thrice is impressive?



Not as impressive as Finn Balor doing 20 kicks and 1 actual wrestling move a match, I'm sure.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Between those two and Asuka, which girl has the best English?  I might have one of the two jump in front of Asuka in the call up line.

It would be pretty simple.  Win the Women's tournament and then debut on Raw or Smackdown.  Good way to freshen things up after Summer Slam too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not as impressive as Finn Balor doing 20 kicks and 1 actual wrestling move a match, I'm sure.



Asuka will kick Shirai's ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Between those two and Asuka, which girl has the best English?  I might have one of the two jump in front of Asuka in the call up line.
> 
> It would be pretty simple.  Win the Women's tournament and then debut on Raw or Smackdown.  Good way to freshen things up after Summer Slam too.



I think Shirai has a basic grasp of English like Nakamura does. But all three are pretty bad at it. lol

Shirai would immediately get people talking just based on the crazy shit she does in the ring. Did any of you watch when she was on Lucha Underground and did the balcony dive and then a Canadian destroyer on Pentagon?

Hojo would probably stick around in NXT for a long time tbh.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirai:


I think these are impressive moves.  But you won't be allowed to do them in WWE.  Especially right now when there is basically an injury crisis going on.

I heard Nia almost killed Dana in a Main Event match last night.  Raw women are dropping like flies.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think these are impressive moves.  But you won't be allowed to do them in WWE.  Especially right now when there is basically an injury crisis going on.
> 
> I heard Nia almost killed Dana in a Main Event match last night.  Raw women are dropping like flies.



moonsaults are banned now?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Shirai has a basic grasp of English like Nakamura does. But all three are pretty bad at it. lol
> 
> Shirai would immediately get people talking just based on the crazy shit she does in the ring. Did any of you watch when she was on Lucha Underground and did the balcony dive and then a Canadian destroyer on Pentagon?
> 
> Hojo would probably stick around in NXT for a long time tbh.



post the gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> post the gif

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Someone did a move count last night on the Roman/Balor match...

Roman: 3 punches, 2 kicks, 10 different wrestling moves
Balor: 17 punches, 7 kicks, 1 double stomp, 1 dropkick, 2 Slingblades

Balor literally did ONE move that wasn't a punch or kick variation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

I like these girls.  I think they can do well on NXT.

And I'm very interested in the women's tournament.  32 participants seems like too many though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Yeah, I get the feeling it's going to be like 5 good wrestlers from Japan and the rest will be shitty indy girls that can't do much.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

They will probably throw in some active WWE women just for the hell of it.  Like Natalya and Aliyah.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think these are impressive moves.  But you won't be allowed to do them in WWE.  Especially right now when there is basically an injury crisis going on.
> 
> I heard Nia almost killed Dana in a Main Event match last night.  Raw women are dropping like flies.


Nia is really unsafe. Fat hoe needs to drop some weight.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Dana not much better.  Almost killed Fox a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dana not much better.  Almost killed Fox a couple of weeks ago.


Dana should still be in NXT.

Bruh I wanted to tap steph so hard after her 2001 tiddy upgrade.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

I agree on Dana being in NXT.

I don't know what WWE is thinking with bayley.  She is being put under every time a heel cuts a promo and calls her a kid.  She really does need to cane and beat the shit out of Alexa at Extreme Rules to get some of her juice back.


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone did a move count last night on the Roman/Balor match...
> 
> Roman: 3 punches, 2 kicks, 10 different wrestling moves
> Balor: 17 punches, 7 kicks, 1 double stomp, 1 dropkick, 2 Slingblades
> ...



Well no one should complain about Roman not doing any wrestling moves if fan favourites and indi darlings are doing just punches and kicks.


2001 Steph was the breast I mean best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

The Monday after Extreme Rules.  I kind of want Balor to come out and interrupt Neville.


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2017)

Unfortunately won't happen.  He's got to deal with Bray and give us the quarterly/yearly demon king showing at the raw ppv after Extreme rules


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire is gonna be lit!  

Seriously though.  Who is going to face Brock at the PPV?  I think they should make it a triple threat match.  And Rollins should definitely be in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Hmm, opening up SD with Owens.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Can they open a show with a match for once?  They need to change up the formula.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Jinder isn't doing it for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

So we get to see the extent of Jinder's abilities as he takes on Styles here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2017)

You are hindering the Jinder!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

I actually don't mind Jinder. He won't beat AJ clean though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

KO GOAT tier Heel work


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Jinder wins with Owens help, so I take it AJ takes the title at the PPV while Jinder takes the loss from Orton.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

I doubt it.  KO's gimmick is the face of America.  He needs to hold title for that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jinder wins with Owens help, so I take it AJ takes the title at the PPV while Jinder takes the loss from Orton.


They were selling AJ's knee after the match. Could see him taking the L if they focus on that on Sunday then winning the Title at the next PPV. Though tbh it'd be way too soon to take the belt off KO...and Sami should be the one to do it in all honesty.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks Ziggler needs the win far more than Nakamura does? Have him win dirty to get some momentum back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Dammit this skit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Breezango are funny AF


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Well Orton kept that promo short and sweet.  

Tag Team match with Breezango up next.


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2017)

Anyone willing ot provide a link for the show?


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Ziggler needs the win far more than Nakamura does? Have him win dirty to get some momentum back.


The podcasters I listen to think that Ziggler needs to leave WWE and reinvent himself.


And I agree that he has been floundering.  Ziggler desperately needs a big win.  Now isn't the time for him to be putting someone else over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Usos have been cutting such good promos since they turned Heel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Usos are the best promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Becky is just babbling right there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Shane in the house.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is better at this sort of thing though tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

We have contract signings for non-title matches now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Naomi has the best entrance of any Woman on the main roster atm


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naomi has the best entrance of any Woman on the main roster atm


It still doesn't make me a Naomi fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> We have contract signings for non-title matches now?



Might as well for the SD women's division.  For some reason it would seem that Raw's women's division gets more attention than those of SmackDown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naomi has the best entrance of any Woman on the main roster atm


And she ruins that goodwill by talking on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

I like the fact that Charlotte hasn't lost site of the goal (the title) like when many do when alliances are formed


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

A 3-on-3 match diminishes the entire division.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like the fact that Charlotte hasn't lost site of the goal (the title) like when many do when alliances are formed


Like Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A 3-on-3 match diminishes the entire division.


I remember when Smackdown PPV's used to have multiple singles matches for the women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Lol, wow JBL defending Elseworth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

I still want to know if Carmella has heel heat or go-away heat.  It has been like 10 months and I still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow JBL defending Elseworth.


Reminds me of when JBL would absolutely shit on Ambrose as WWE Champion then immediately turned to his side when he was drafted to SD


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reminds me of when JBL would absolutely shit on Ambrose as WWE Champion then immediately turned to his side when he was drafted to SD


One thing I have been looking forward to is Graves becoming a big Sasha Banks fans if she turns heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

You do not job Nakamura in his debut to a no upside loser like Ziggler after you've hyped him up with his own goddamn ppv commercial and had him literally do nothing for a month to build anticipation for your next big main eventer. Losing in his debut kills Nak dead on arrival and he will be seen as a midcarder for life.  

Honestly...when I read things like that, it makes me think you guys would probably turn Roman heel or fire him and then push Bobby Roode to the universal title to appease smarks or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Damn. This ref isn't taking any bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Ugh.  Roll up finish.  Just the worst.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You do not job Nakamura in his debut to a no upside loser like Ziggler after you've hyped him up with his own goddamn ppv commercial and had him literally do nothing for a month to build anticipation for your next big main eventer. Losing in his debut kills Nak dead on arrival and he will be seen as a midcarder for life.
> 
> Honestly...when I read things like that, it makes me think you guys would probably turn Roman heel or fire him and then push Bobby Roode to the universal title to appease smarks or something.


I agree.  I don't think this feud helps either Ziggler or Nakamura tbh.  Ziggler needs a win desperately.  And beating Ziggler, does that really boost Nakamura?  Who hasn't defeated Ziggler?


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Orton/Corbin isn't a match that keeps me from changing the channel.  I have no interest in that.  Boring.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Where is Rusev?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Heh, that was smart of Ziggler with that Naka tease then making his point. 

Yeah the guy has had some runs with the midcard title and a main title run but if I remember didn't he hit a wall known as Cena during his main title run.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2017)

Nakamura should be crushing whoever he debuts against. And if they don't have plans for Dolph then he's as good as any other jobber. Plus they can go on about how Nakamura "beat a former world champion" or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Resthold-ala-paloza up next.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Baron beating up people never gets old.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

I think Sami is 1-9 in PPV matches since joining the main roster.  I don't expect him to win at Backlash either.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Didn't Rusev say he had something to say tonight? Maybe he'll interrupt the match.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

All the indie guys will be watching Orton matches this week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2017)

Wtf are those shoulder things on TJP's jacket?


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Baron Corbin has had big matches against Ambrose, Cena, and Styles.  WWE has to be disappointed with the crowd response to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2017)

Inspirational, starting off the match with chain headlocks.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Nothing tonight was terrible.  But I think Raw was better this week.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Time to do the ddt.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

Corbin's shirt is falling down and he looks flabby.  No wonder he always wears a shirt.  lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2017)

Chubby Corbin is 10 years too early to beat Orton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)

The women in the WWE outwork the men in the gym.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Omfg Lana


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

#pushlana


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2017)

Bitter jealous dickhead Ziggler is great. Shame he's gonna get his shit pushed back in on Sunday.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos have been cutting such good promos since they turned Heel



Heel Usos are some good shit. I fear they should slow down their promos though. I doubt those people know what the hell they're saying a couple seconds into any given segment from them.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You do not job Nakamura in his debut to a no upside loser like Ziggler after you've hyped him up with his own goddamn ppv commercial and had him literally do nothing for a month to build anticipation for your next big main eventer. Losing in his debut kills Nak dead on arrival and he will be seen as a midcarder for life.
> 
> Honestly...when I read things like that, it makes me think you guys would probably turn Roman heel or fire him and then push Bobby Roode to the universal title to appease smarks or something.



I agree that Naka has no fucking business losing in his first televised match on the main roster, especially with how much they've hyped him, but that final paragraph is dumb. Part of it, anyway.

I get _submitting_ to bad writing that is Reigns's lack of a turn cuz ain't nothing we can do about it, but jesus I didn't think we'd hit the point of actively encouraging it now.



PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, that was smart of Ziggler with that Naka tease then making his point.
> 
> Yeah the guy has had some runs with the midcard title and a main title run but if I remember didn't he hit a wall known as Cena during his main title run.



Cena, concussions, Albert, they're all just different wacky ways to pronounce "Vince".


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2017)

6 woman tag match contract signing 

yeah it feels good not watching wrestling at the moment. In for the weekend tho


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2017)

What's worse is the segment was actually pretty damn bad until Ellseworth started talking. Which is such a weird thing to say now that I've typed it out.


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2017)

That video package did Ziggler wonders. Seeing all his title wins strung together with highlights made him look stronger and more credible. 

Heel Usos are fire AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What's worse is the segment was actually pretty damn bad until Ellseworth started talking. Which is such a weird thing to say now that I've typed it out.


Ellsworth is a decent heel promo to be honest.


----------



## Dellinger (May 17, 2017)

I've never been so bored of WWE.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Why haven't Becky Lynch and James Ellsworth had a match yet?  Becky was campaigning for it.  And honestly, it's an attraction.  I think a live crowd would enjoy seeing her beat him down.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Oh yeah.  And the two sweet chants after a near fall need to end.  The most annoying thing in wrestling atm.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2017)

You know why you can't turn Roman heel? 

Cause everyone else sucks as a face. The little kids still love Roman even if the neckbeards don't. 

Blame Seth, Finn, and Dean Ambrose for not being able to carry the load on their own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2017)

And holy shit, put the tag titles on the Fashion Police like right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know why you can't turn Roman heel?
> 
> Cause everyone else sucks as a face. The little kids still love Roman even if the neckbeards don't.
> 
> Blame Seth, Finn, and Dean Ambrose for not being able to carry the load on their own.



That's stupid. 

Regardless of Seth, Finn and Dean Ambrose aren't perfect faces doesn't mean they can't turn Roman Reigns heel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2017)

It's about making money. Same reason why John Cena never turned heel. He's more valuable to the company as a face. Until you can get an equivalent like Stone Cold with Rock, they won't budge on that position.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

That's why they can't turn Sasha heel too.  Bayley is the only woman on the Raw roster that is better as a babyface.  Everyone else is better as a heel.

Babyface Dana Brooke?  Come on now.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Honestly guys.  I can tell already that I won't enjoy AJ Styles as a babyface.  He was killing it as a heel.  The best we can hope for is that he is sort of a tweener and does what ever he needs to do depending on the opponent.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Bayley can't be a babyface she looks like a witch


----------



## EJ (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's about making money. Same reason why John Cena never turned heel. He's more valuable to the company as a face. Until you can get an equivalent like Stone Cold with Rock, they won't budge on that position.



You can't get that level of stardom with this generation due to the fact that they are severely micromanaged, promos are scripted, and they can't be as edgy/controversial as Rock and Stone Cold. 

CM Punk is a great example of this. As a face he was alright, but as a tweener or heel, that's when his character shined due to the fact he was able to go out to an extent to invoke a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Bayley can't be a babyface she looks like a witch


She can at least get cheers from the kids, the moms, and the hardcore that only care about wrestling.  That makes her more of a babyface than Mickey and Dana.

And she absolutely could never pull off a heel turn.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Bayley can. all she has to do is change her in-ring attire and talk trash to little jimmies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

the one who needs to turn face is Ellsworth

play the sympathetic underdog while overcoming all the odds


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Netabare

Good.  I want that punk to get a life time ban.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's why they can't turn Sasha heel too.  Bayley is the only woman on the Raw roster that is better as a babyface.  Everyone else is better as a heel.
> 
> Babyface Dana Brooke?  Come on now.


Babyface Mickie, duhhhhhh


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

what an overreaction


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

I think Mickie is better as a heel tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Babyface Mickie, duhhhhhh



that old hag can't be a baby face

her right tit looks like its going to tear from her chest anytime soon.

if that happens, kids will probably throw up and end up being sick


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what an overreaction


Honestly, that guy should have been set up in the corner.  And Sasha should have smashed him with the double knees,


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, that guy should have been set up in the corner.  And Sasha should have smashed him with the double knees,



u want Sasha to get banned too?


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

She might be better off being gone right now.

I don't know what they are doing with Sasha.  2017 has been a bad year for her.  Charlotte is gone.  So she should be running Raw.  But instead she is jobbing to Alicia Fox.  To make matters worse.. the celebration between Noam and Alicia lasted longer than the match!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She might be better off being gone right now.
> 
> I don't know what they are doing with Sasha.  2017 has been a bad year for her.  Charlotte is gone.  So she should be running Raw.  But instead she is jobbing to Alicia Fox.  To make matters worse.. the celebration between Noam and Alicia lasted longer than the match!



sasha doesn't even get to kiss anyone on the active roster. shame


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

@Jake CENA 

*Synopsis*

The Sami Zayn portion of the article.  People actually thought Sami was going to be treated well on Smackdown!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2017)

Sasha is injury prone, so I think they're afraid to back her 100%. Although to be fair, she only gets injured because Charlotte and Nia Jax are Botchamania personified. 

But Bayley and her layer of fat affords her protection Sasha doesn't have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha is injury prone, so I think they're afraid to back her 100%. Although to be fair, she only gets injured because Charlotte and Nia Jax are Botchamania personified.
> 
> But Bayley and her layer of fat affords her protection Sasha doesn't have.



the only fat that Bayley has is her ass lol

tbf, any woman would get injured if they get splashed by a rhino named Nia Jax

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that old hag can't be a baby face
> 
> her right tit looks like its going to tear from her chest anytime soon.
> 
> if that happens, kids will probably throw up and end up being sick


What are you talking about?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What are you talking about?



piggy james

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And holy shit, put the tag titles on the Fashion Police like right now.



they are GOLD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

I like the Usos.  But I think losing could kill Breezango.  This is a must win for that team.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know why you can't turn Roman heel?
> 
> Cause everyone else sucks as a face. The little kids still love Roman even if the neckbeards don't.
> 
> Blame Seth, Finn, and Dean Ambrose for not being able to carry the load on their own.



Booking be damned. Aaaanyway....



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And holy shit, put the tag titles on the Fashion Police like right now.



Breezango have always been pretty good when given the time. One good thing I suppose that comes out of how much of a clusterfuck the product is is that they pretty much forced themselves to throw shit at the wall. All the teams on the roster are garbage because of poor booking, so hey let's pull a name out of a hat and give them more screentime and promo segments. We ended up getting lucky and Dango and Breeze were chosen.

This Uso feud screams placeholder though. I get the feeling they're gonna drop them the second New Day show up.



Jake CENA said:


> the only fat that Bayley has is her ass lol
> 
> tbf, any woman would get injured if they get splashed by a rhino named Nia Jax



Eh don't worry about it. Almost murdering her oppenents in every match is just an easy way to get heat. Then if she eventually improves, they can just go "I told you so" and act like any and all criticism was unwarrented. Sunrise sunset.

They're working us, you see.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

No Alexa Bliss.  No Miz.  Babyface AJ Styles.  And that my friends is the recipe for Smackdown ratings quietly sinking even worse than Monday Night Raw.

Holy smokes the rating was bad this week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2017)

You missed something...

Main eventer Jinder Majal.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You missed something...
> 
> Main eventer Jinder Majal.


Jinder Mahal is killing Smackdown.

Did American Alpha get sent back to NXT?  Haven't seen them in weeks.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Lacey Evans against Sonya Deville?  Man.  NXT women's division is really down...


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)

This is Smackdown without Daniel Bryan.,


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> This is Smackdown without Daniel Bryan.,


I sort of agree with that too.  Shane is worse at talking segments than DB.  He is certainly worse on Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

Watching NXT.  Almas is really good.  But he never wins.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You missed something...
> 
> Main eventer Jinder Majal.



Wewlad.
I want to give the Maharaja a chance since I do like him somewhat, but he truly was just thrown into a situation he has no business in. I kinda phase in and out of his promos cuz they're just sorta "Bad Guy 101" stuff and he doesn't have much intensity in his voice. His wrestling is subpar, but honestly that doesn't matter.

Credit where credit's due though. He's being booked decently for what it is and people are booing. Just not sure how long they can keep it up.



Gibbs said:


> This is Smackdown without Daniel Bryan.,



He _is_ gone isn't he? I noticed he wasn't around  and assumed I missed something. Where the fuck is he?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2017)

Shirker said:


> He _is_ gone isn't he? I noticed he wasn't around  and assumed I missed something. Where the fuck is he?


He and Brie just had a kid. So he's off on paternal leave I'd guess. They named her Birdie Joe though. Poor child. School is going to be rough for her because of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2017)

Also ahs anyone heard NXT Chicago's Theme, Judas by Fozzy. Goddamn Y2J stay doing epic thing both inside and outside the ring.


----------



## Shirker (May 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He and Brie just had a kid. So he's off on paternal leave I'd guess. They named her Birdie Joe though. Poor child. School is going to be rough for her because of that.



I had a feeling that may have had something to do with it. Good for him.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2017)

@Gibbs 

Since you are the main Mickie fan.  I'm curious to get your opinion on this.  I think Mickie needs to change her wrestling gear.  The bell bottom pants.  I know she has always worn them.  I just don't think they work in 2017.  What do you think?



Lord Trollbias said:


> Also ahs anyone heard NXT Chicago's Theme, Judas by Fozzy. Goddamn Y2J stay doing epic thing both inside and outside the ring.


I like it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2017)

Hmm, will try to watch Impact tomorrow if anything just to see EC3's antics.


----------



## Gibbs (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also ahs anyone heard NXT Chicago's Theme, Judas by Fozzy. Goddamn Y2J stay doing epic thing both inside and outside the ring.




Catchy tune.  Probably a really good choice for Takeover.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Catchy tune.  Probably a really good choice for Takeover.


NXT Takeover's always have GOAT tier themes. I can't remember where I read it but I remember reading online that Corey Graves helps recommend songs for the themes. If true man has good taste in songs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

I even liked the Payback theme.  And wasn't that from Papa Roach of all people??  They haven't been relevant in 15 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2017)

Did soul taker die wtf


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Did soul taker die wtf



wtf man don't say that kind of shit


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

I won our loser leaves town match at Mania.


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is some weird shit.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Did soul taker die wtf


He might have. Haven't seen him on here in weeks.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

ST was livid about the Jinder Mahal push.  This may have been the last straw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

Yikes.  Kairi Hojo is being asked to give up the elbow drop because it belongs to Bayley?  She's probably regretting signing that contract already!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2017)

WWE is a fucking joke. You want to get her to stop using an elbow drop THIS good looking because of Bayley? FUCKING BAYLEY. I'm fucking sick to my stomach.

If this is true WWE is just legit giving me more reason to dislike Bayley (its not her fault I know but still). Then again maybe Bayley will talk to management and tell them its ok or something IDK. I remember that the Styles Clash would have been banned but Jericho intervened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2017)

So I heard that Melina is giving Lana the rub.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE is a fucking joke. You want to get her to stop using an elbow drop THIS good looking because of Bayley? FUCKING BAYLEY. I'm fucking sick to my stomach.
> 
> If this is true WWE is just legit giving me more reason to dislike Bayley (its not her fault I know but still). Then again maybe Bayley will talk to management and tell them its ok or something IDK. I remember that the Styles Clash would have been banned but Jericho intervened.


I actually think that bayley has a pretty good elbow drop.  Go back and watch the Payback match against alexa.  It was really nice.

But that is the move Kairi is famous for.  She is months away from arriving and you are already giving her less of a chance to be successful.

The elbow drop isn't unique and it shouldn't be held by one wrestler.  And Kairi makes the move look totally different since she shoots her feet up.

I do hope Bayley goes to WWE management and tells them that she endorses Kairi using the move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2017)

This is the sort of stupidity like them banning Hideo Itami from using GtS for months even though he's the guy that invented the move.

WWE...always looking to cut everyone off at the knees.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2017)

WWE: Fuck up wrestler's momentum by stripping their moveset, force them to change gimmicks when they are over with the crowd, do nothing with a guy/gal who's hot with the crowd or hand them Ls.
WWE: I just don't know why we can't build top stars nowadays.
When Vince croaks I hope to God HHH does a shakeup in the upper management brass.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

I was thinking of how they should book Kairi.  (You need a plan for wrestlers that can't speak English very well.)

Maybe the first match she has could be for the title?  And she barely loses.  And she loses again to lesser talent.  And she loses again.  And again.  And again.  She puts on all of the exciting matches, but always comes up short.  And eventually she has a big break and wins a big match.  And it's like her momentum has totally flipped in the other direction.

So she would hopefully be this underdog babyface sort of character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2017)

Turning into Impact. After a bit of recap starting the show off with a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2017)

Lol, at least they are keeping it consistent with EC 3 using his belt.    Honesty the way the guy is going I wouldn't seeing him in the WWE in the near future if they can have him in a similar character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2017)

The fuck is this?!    Man Chris Parks wants to be rid of his Abyss persona.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So I heard that Melina is giving Lana the rub.


Yeah, I heard there is some kind of feud going on.  Lana and Melina against Sasha and Summer Rae.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2017)

I'm reading reports that Ciampa got hurt at an NXT event tonight.  Extent of injury and impact on Takeover are unknown atm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 19, 2017)

Although I don't agree with what Randy said 100% I do respect where he's coming from, I just find it ironic _he_ was the one to say it.


----------



## Kuya (May 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm reading reports that Ciampa got hurt at an NXT event tonight.  Extent of injury and impact on Takeover are unknown atm.



Damn that sucks for TakeOver. That was easily gonna be best match of the night. 

Either way, TakeOver always seem to outdo expectations so I think the show will still be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2017)

Damn Finn fucking Cathy.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually think that bayley has a pretty good elbow drop.  Go back and watch the Payback match against alexa.  It was really nice.
> 
> But that is the move Kairi is famous for.  She is months away from arriving and you are already giving her less of a chance to be successful.
> 
> ...




You need to get your eyes examined. Bayley's elbow drop is borderline CM Punk's garbage drop.

I don't have a problem with a top rope elbow drop as a signature move, but that shit needs to be changed. This new chick should have other moves in her arsenal that she can use. A top rope elbow drop is too generic and it fits Bayley.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2017)

Support it being changed, especially with all the injuries they have.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

I know that Backlash is a SD brand PPV.  But WWE has basically programmed me to expect a pre-show match between Enzo/Cass and Anderson/Gallows at every PPV now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2017)

Friday, June 30th:

* Hideo Itami vs. Chris Jericho
* Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe & Bray Wyatt
* The Miz vs. WWE Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose
* Finn Balor vs. Karl Anderson with Luke Gallows
* Akira Tozawa vs. Austin Aries vs. WWE Cruiserweight Champion Neville
* RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss, Emma & Nia Jax vs. Bayley, Mickie James & Sasha Banks
* Sheamus & Cesaro vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass
* Goldust & R-Truth vs. Titus O'Neil & Bo Dallas

Saturday, July 1st:

* Hideo Itami & Akira Tozawa vs. Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
* Roman Reigns vs. Bray Wyatt
* Chris Jericho vs. Finn Balor vs. The Miz vs. WWE IC Champion Dean Ambrose
* Austin Aries vs. WWE Cruiserweight Champion Neville
* RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss, Emma & Nia Jax vs. Bayley, Mickie James & Sasha Banks
* Seth Rollins vs. Samoa Joe
* Big Cass vs. Cesaro
* Goldust & R-Truth vs. Titus O'Neil & Bo Dallas

In Japan


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Friday, June 30th:
> 
> * Goldust & R-Truth vs. Titus O'Neil & Bo Dallas
> 
> ...



Well these need to be changed since Raw last monday


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

I see some likely changes to that card.  Emma is unlikely to participate.  R Truth and Golddust are unlikely to tag.  And is Bo Dallas still with the company?


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I see some likely changes to that card.  Emma is unlikely to participate.  R Truth and Golddust are unlikely to tag.  And is Bo Dallas still with the company?



If Boleaves he is then he is.


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

I'm hoping Sasha changes her hair color when she turns heel.

She will be sexy asf either way.  But I like the way she looked more in NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping Sasha changes her hair color when she turns heel.
> 
> She will be sexy asf either way.  But I like the way she looked more in NXT.



green hair will do


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2017)

whelp I'm cancelling network. Haven't watched any wrestling in a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2017)

Kek they gave me an option of why I'm dropping WWE network of not happy with storylines / matches/ superstars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

Jinder said that Cena is his dream opponent.

Welp.  Cena might just book him to win on Sunday.


----------



## Xiammes (May 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder said that Cena is his dream opponent.
> 
> Welp.  Cena might just book him to win on Sunday.



The current plan is to push Corbin as the number 1 heel for summerslam/survivor series and he needs a babyface champion to go against. So I doubt Jinder will go over, at least not for long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The current plan is to push Corbin as the number 1 heel for summerslam/survivor series and he needs a babyface champion to go against. So I doubt Jinder will go over, at least not for long.


Yeah but do we really want Orton to be said baby-face champion? Would rather see Cena, Styles, or Zayn than him tbh. Think Corbin will win MITB and will Cash in around SS/Survivor Series like you are saying. Had Miz not been drafted I'd have been fine with him winning MITB then beating Orton as they have decent chemistry and Miz can get an exciting feud out of anyone. Don't think Corbin can do the same with Orton.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

The current plan sucks.  No one cares about Corbin.  He hasn't had a meaningful feud in his entire career.  Be honest guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

Smackdown main events against the likes of Styles, Orton, and Cena.  A million talking segments on Smackdown and on Talking Smack.  And he still gets no reaction when he comes out.

I like the guy just fine.  But he isn't clicking with the live crowd at all.  Face the facts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2017)

Speaking of MITB who do we have as in the match. IMO Zayn, Corbin, Nakamura, Ziggler, Dillinger should have spots. Then you have the likes of Rusev, Rowan or Harper who can also compete in it.
Then again Ruru wants a title match so maybe he'll get the ME of MITB instead.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Speaking of MITB who do we have as in the match. IMO Zayn, Corbin, Nakamura, Ziggler, Dillinger should have spots. Then you have the likes of Rusev, Rowan or Harper who can also compete in it.
> Then again Ruru wants a title match so maybe he'll get the ME of MITB instead.


I know there is a brand split.  But damn.  That is a weak mitb field.

I don't think Dillinger deserves a spot in the match.  Not yet.

I would put six guys in there.  Zayn, Ziggler, Corbin, Nakamura.  Maybe you find a singles match instead for Nakamura so that he can win again?  You probably have to put Mahal in.

My worst fear is Mojo Rawley tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek they gave me an option of why I'm dropping WWE network of not happy with storylines / matches/ superstars


They're actually acknowledging reasons?


----------



## teddy (May 19, 2017)

let the record show that ricochet has the core strength of a god 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You missed something...
> 
> Main eventer Jinder Majal.



pretty much. i don't care about jinder when all he does is yell and show off his veins

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

Jinder doesn't cut a very good promo.

And being honest guys.  I'm not happy.  The Miz should be the one getting this title shot.  Other than AJ, he was the best heel on SD for like 9 months!


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2017)

Fuck Adam Cole.  I want Shirai and Hojo in the crowd tomorrow night.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Bay Bay!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The current plan sucks.  No one cares about Corbin.  He hasn't had a meaningful feud in his entire career.  Be honest guys.



Yeah yet another dry saga we have to endure because Vince likes him


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

I'm sick of Jay Lethal. Lethal Injection is stupid. You'll look retarded if you allow yourself to sell that stupid move


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Selling Enzo's punches is what really killed Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're actually acknowledging reasons?


Pretty much. 
I respect them for acknowledging that their content is shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Been watching Backlash video packages. Am sufficiently hyped for Naka/Ziggler now. While I'd like Dolph to not lose another feud and rebuild his credibility, I have to admit I was wrong and it'd make far more sense for him to do the job here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Seen some rumors that it'll be Shane vs. Rusev at MITB. Think if so they could have him interfere in the Main Event to show his displeasure and piss off management while it'd also protect Orton and Rusev, keep the feud going and set up some prior context for an Orton/Rusev title feud.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Pete Dunne >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Man if Dunne was like 6'3

boyyyyyyyyyyyy

dunne vs roman would be litty


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Pete Dunne >>>>>>>>>>>


Regal/Dunne feud is the best feud since DB and the Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

damn tonight card is ehh


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn tonight card is ehh


i know.  Stupid asf to not have anything for the Iconic Duo.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i know.  Stupid asf to not have anything for the Iconic Duo.


who


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

I like them a lot more than Ruby Riot.  And so should you.


----------



## Kuya (May 20, 2017)

*Pete Dunne* over Tyler Brate
*Roderick Strong* over Eric Young
*Authors of Pain* over DIY
*Asuka* over Cross/Riot
*Roode* over Itami


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Dunne should call Bobbins to have his face fixed


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Who is rukia talking about


----------



## Kuya (May 20, 2017)

PEYTON ROYCE GROWING ON ME

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ADAM COLE BAY BAY


What about him?  Is he going to be at the show tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What about him?  Is he going to be at the show tonight?


he should be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who is rukia talking about


Kay and Royce


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Mystical Adventure

I want to shoot Goldberg. Apparently the plan was for Y2J to win the Universal Title from Owens at Mania then drop it to Lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

I would still prefer to see Kairi or Shirai.  But Cole is so expected.. it would actually be disappointing for him to not show up.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mystical Adventure
> 
> I want to shoot Goldberg


Brock/Goldberg exceeded all expectations. Clearly though it was a mistake to put the Universal title on Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock/Goldberg exceeded all expectations. Clearly though it was a mistake to put the Universal title on Brock.


They could easily have had that match without the title involved. It did fuck all for the title picture and just fucked it. I will admit the match was better than expected.
Jericho and Owens basically carried RAW for months. They deserved the Universal Title match at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kay and Royce


Oh


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Damn pre show recorded.

My friend there n he talking about matches happening n shit


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh


Do you watch NXT dude?  Nigel is always flipping out about how much he loves the Iconic Duo.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They could easily have had that match without the title involved. It did fuck all for the title picture and just fucked it. I will admit the match was better than expected.
> Jericho and Owens basically carried RAW for months. They deserved the Universal Title match at Mania.


They wanted to quickly build the prestige of the Universal Title.  They think it has a much better legacy if Goldberg and Brock are former title holders.


----------



## Kuya (May 20, 2017)

WWE Women Power Rankings
1.  
2. 
3. 

4. Alexa's Booty
5.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Finn is fucking number 3


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you watch NXT dude?  Nigel is always flipping out about how much he loves the Iconic Duo.


Nah just the take overs.

I haven't even watched the main shows in weeks


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Good to see Itami is getting momentum back after his injury issues.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Honestly.  I don't know what to do with Itami.  Maybe put the belt on him and make him an NXT lifer?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly.  I don't know what to do with Itami.  Maybe put the belt on him and make him an NXT lifer?


Why itami is a beast?


Give the man who punk n Bryan stole their finishers from some credit.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why itami is a beast?
> 
> 
> Give the man who punk n Bryan stole their finishers from some credit.


think about the fans.

WWE crowds chanted what at Nakamura.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Ugh percy


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> think about the fans.
> 
> WWE crowds chanted what at Nakamura.


But itami just speaked perfectly normal English in that promo?

Please shut the fuck up forever.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Is it just me or does Eric Young always get the opening match at Takeovers?
Also. SMART from Strong.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it just me or does Eric Young always get the opening match at Takeovers?
> Also. SMART from Strong.


He does. But happens when u don't have a title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

I don't think Sanity is the big success WWE expected.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Strong playing the Face against superior Heel numbers role well tonight


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Promo package helped Strong immensely.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

That was a really good match IMO. Got the crowd into it too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Also glad he used the End of Heartache to win it. And I also need to find one of those NXT jackets that Riot is wearing.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Dunne time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

We're getting JR? Damn.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

JR & Nigel together,. should be, dare I say, GLORIUS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Crowd is so damn hyped for this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Match started a bit slow but its on fucking fire now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

WHAT A MATCH. Outstanding. Match of the Year candidate for sure.


----------



## Kuya (May 20, 2017)

damn that match was awesome


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

How clean was that Spiral Tap from Bate?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Don't ever question the god


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

May as well cancel the rest of the show. Nothing will top that.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

@WhatADrag and I were the primary Dunne fans on the board.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

Asuka wins lol


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag and I were the primary Dunne fans on the board.


Boy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Nikki 
I really like the dynamic in this Triple Threat. Nikki and Ruby's Blood Feud vs. Asuka's Ego. Can they focus enough on the goal to steal the title or will Asuka play on their enmity for each other to retain.
Think Asuka will retain and drop to Ember.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Boy


Come on now.  I have talked about Regal/Dunne for months.  Are you really not going to give this to me??


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir you were right dude!  Sasha and Bayley.  Team thirst battling over Pete Dunne after he put on an excellent Takeover match.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Come on now.  I have talked about Regal/Dunne for months.  Are you really not going to give this to me??




OK that's fair

U part of the dunne boyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Ladder match main eventing ?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Is the NXT Title match next? #DIY and AOP going to Main Event?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Kevin Owens's "that's a shame," in this video package is so hilarious


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Backlash is gonna be a let down.  Takeover is always better.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

Roode is glorious


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

Roode's gimmick is what Triple H envisions everytime he walks into the room


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Nigel being racist and saying Naka and Itami have similarities because they are both Asian


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

GLORIOUS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Bobby Roode is how to book a Heel Champion without making him look like chickenshit.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Nice finish.  I actually thought maybe Itami would win for a minute.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Another top class match #DIY and AOP have great chemistry and storytelling man. Who can stop the AOP?


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

DIY getting called up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

This seems like a farewell moment to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

So #DIY to RAW or Smackdown?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Ciampa no.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2017)

or not.....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

Psycho Killer vs. Johnny Wrestling. I'm down for that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

NXT Takeovers are great. Even when the card itself might not seem great they pull out A+ material most of the time. Backlash isn't topping this most likely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Another top class match #DIY and AOP have great chemistry and storytelling man. Who can stop the AOP?


The Hype Bros.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NXT Takeovers are great. Even when the card itself might not seem great they pull out A+ material most of the time. Backlash isn't topping this most likely.


Don't hinder the Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2017)

So is that why they picked Judas to be this Takeover's theme?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Ciampa wtf have you done 

Roode fucking sucks


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Yeah, are there any tag teams even left?  Heavy Machinery?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Heavy Machinery vs WAR MACHINE


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

One complaint.  JR needed to be there for when Ciampa turned on Gargano.


That's JR's bread and butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Heavy Machinery vs WAR MACHINE


Is War Machine in jail?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2017)

Was the Dunne vs Bate match 5 stars?

Bate 20 Dunne 23 I'm 22. I feel like a failure.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is War Machine in jail?



I don't think so. why do you think that they'd be in jail?



WhatADrag said:


> Was the Dunne vs Bate match 5 stars?
> 
> Bate 20 Dunne 23 I'm 22. I feel like a failure.





you fat fuck lol



I have a dream match between ROMAN REIGNS vs TORU YANO  w/ guest referee heel EUGENE


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

I'm 28, I feel like all these fuckers have accomplished their dreams while I've done nothing with my life.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm 28, I feel like all these fuckers have accomplished their dreams while I've done nothing with my life.


we've watched a lot of anime tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> we've watched a lot of anime tho.


And that's all that matters.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Link removed


There's a lot of speculation that WWE may be considering having Jinder Mahal win the title from Randy Orton for a sort of one month test run with it to see how it goes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Do it 

This will give indians something to brag about lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2017)

For backlash tonight there are about 3 or 4 matches that could easily be a 4 star caliber match if given the proper time in front of a hot chi crowd. Minus the womens, jinder, and Rowan match. 

However I feel like the crowd will be all over the jinder match making it ten times better or worse.


----------



## Xiammes (May 21, 2017)

Jinder and Randy are about to put on a 6 star match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Jinder about to be exposed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I don't like the idea of putting the belt on Jinder for a month.  Even as a test.  They made him the number one contender as a test.  And guess what... the test was a failure.





Jake CENA said:


> Jinder about to be exposed


Probably.

Jinder is really buff now.  But he sacrificed his movement to get this buff.  He actually moved better when he was in 3MB.  Now his movements are just stiff.

I definitely expect a boring match.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ember Moon beating Asuka will be boring since she already lost.  I would rather see them create a new star with the win over Asuka.  Someone that isn't even on our radar right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Reading some YouTube comments on various wrestling videos from Takeover.



			
				One of my favorite comments said:
			
		

> Asuka > Finn Borelor


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Jinder about to be exposed


Exposed from what?

We really think he 6 star match worthy?

We that dumb?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Exposed from what?
> 
> We really think he 6 star match worthy?
> 
> We that dumb?


Well he could _potentially _look pretty bad if Orton/Mahal goes on after Owens/Styles.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Have Billy Kay win the title while Peyton sacrifices herself for the win.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I'm scared that AJ is going to come out with a taped up knee.  Or sell the knee from Owens hitting it with the belt on Tuesday night.

Please don't handicap these guys WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

common side effect of taking too much of amino acids, creatine and whey protein  



Rukia said:


> I don't like the idea of putting the belt on Jinder for a month.  Even as a test.  They made him the number one contender as a test.  And guess what... the test was a failure.
> Probably.
> 
> Jinder is really buff now.  But he sacrificed his movement to get this buff.  He actually moved better when he was in 3MB.  Now his movements are just stiff.
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> Exposed from what?
> 
> We really think he 6 star match worthy?
> 
> We that dumb?



i'm actually giving Jinder a chance to prove himself worthy. we really don't have any idea if he can actually work in the ring since he's a glorified jobber and was booked to lose 100% every single time since his 3MB days. WWE didn't give him a chance to personally shine in the ring and show off some of his moves and tonight maybe his only chance to showcase everything he has.

i'm not expecting a 6 star match, but he's working with Orton who's in the position right now to not give a darn about himself and just put people over. he's a great worker and can make anyone involved in his match look strong.

I miss @SoulTaker wtf happened to u?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Have Peyton win the title while Billie Kay sacrifices herself for the win.



fixed fer ya


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Peyton is the more talented of the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Apparently 3MB Jinder & Current Jinder are two separate people.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Watching some less well known matches of Mickie's


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Did perfect 10 squash English yet?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Sami Zayn, you Seth Rogan looking friend, your shirt fucking sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Digging English's pants. Maybe its because I always liked that painting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

This song doesn't even rhyme. Wtf.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Why does English sound like Kermit the Frog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I like English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like English.


He's a decent mid-card Heel. Probably won't rise further than that but still plays a role in the roster.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like English.


His gimmick actually draws boos.  WWE needs guys like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

This is actually a decent match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Aiden English has the look too. He's a taller Jack Gallagher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Rowen is getting pushed right now.  I'm surprised.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Here to watch Backlash and I'm looking real jacked...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Nakamura main eventing?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Sami Zayn about to be 1-9 at PPVs on the main roster.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

It's commendable how much they're desperately trying to make Jinder out to be a threat.

It's just he's so... average, so the audience doesn't care.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Pretty hype video package playing rn


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pretty hype video package playing rn


Like usual.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

You guys hyped to finally see Tamina wrestle?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura main eventing?


Why would he?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Rocket League


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura main eventing?


Nope.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Like usual.


Years go on but WWE video packages will always be GOAT tier. If only the rest of the show was that quality.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Ziggler/Shinsuke open it up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Opening match Nakamura


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would he?


Seems like introducing him is the primary goal of this PPV.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Naka's the opener.

Good start. 

...at least Ziggy's getting some good heat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

nakamura confirmed for curtain jerker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

No orchestra. Shinsuke confirmed for midcard gatekeeper at best.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

The Artist!


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No orchestra. Shinsuke confirmed for midcard gatekeeper at best.


I don't think he's a Vince guy.  So he is lucky to be on Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Years go on but WWE video packages will always be GOAT tier. If only the rest of the show was that quality.



WWE's video highlights and stuff is like Sonic's OSTs.
It's the only thing that they consistantly get right despite everything. Sometimes it even saves the fucking product.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Swagsuke


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

They couldn't even provide him with strippers on dance poles. Come on, son.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Wonder who will get the bigger pop: Naka or Styles?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ziggler has no chance of winning.  But he desperately needs a win.


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

I wish this was last night's NXT crowd. They would have been more lit for Nakamura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Why is Dolph wearing patriotic July 4th tights.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> nakamura confirmed for curtain jerker.





They have an indian main eventing the show while an asian opens the show against a jobber

I dont think thats racism at all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Did JBL just fucking say Misawa was strong style!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

I've been paying so little close attention to SD recently that i fucking forgot JBL was part of the show, god dammit....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

DID JBL JUST SAY KOBASHI WAS STRONG STYLE!?!?!??!!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Did JBL just name a bunch of All-Japan wrestlers to compare to NJPW man Nakamura!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

It's so sad watching Ziggler.  This is a guy the crowd really wanted to love.  But terrible booking over the years absolutely killed him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Ziggler using a chinlock three minutes in.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Dueling Ziggler chants.
I'm not sure what to think about that, honestly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

This match is booked so incorrectly.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Honestly this doesn't make Nakamura look strong.  It makes it look like Dolph is taking him lightly.  Cheapens the potential win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Nakamura selling any of Ziggler's NXT jobber woman offense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Nak struggling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

I haven't seen a match sabotage a debut this strongly since Hacksaw Jim Duggan wrestled Berlyn.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ziggler has some fans still.  I wouldn't mind if he won mitb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

"Nakamura is still in this match!"

Everything wrong summed up in one sentence.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Naka getting destroyed by all this offense is not how I expected this match going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

This has actually been a good showcase for Ziggler.

I assumed this would be a squash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Nakamura is already nothing special.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Who laid out this match...Hollywood Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler has some fans still.  I wouldn't mind if he won mitb.



Zigglette will always have his supporters. Like you said, he's a guy people want to like, it's just hard to get invested because Vince has no confidence in him and his concussion brain, so he's stuck putting people over in feuds that should be hype, but aren't because "lol, Ziggler"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Good back and forth match. Naka with the earned win.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who laid out this match...Hollywood Hulk Hogan?


Imo.  Ziggler came out of this match looking like a beast.

This was much better than what he was doing with Apollo and Kalisto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Nakamura is at a Sami Zayn or below level. I look forward to seeing Jinder pinning him cleanly in two weeks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Imo.  Ziggler came out of this match looking like a beast.
> 
> This was much better than what he was doing with Apollo and Kalisto.



Not the point of the match, though. Nakamura is ruined forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Not sure what the complaining is about? Were people expecting Ziggler to be squashed?
Naka gets hype with the crowd after a gritty back and forth and Ziggler looks good in loss due to putting up a good fight.
Trolling only goes so far.


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

FASHION FILES YES!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

This debut was bullshit. If you were a guy who was watching Nakamura for the first time, what's to be impressed about him? He's just another dude.

Plus the match was slow and plodding anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Fashion Police


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

WHY ARE THEY PLAYING AN OLD EPISODE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Day one is H


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

this chicago crowd sucks


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Hopefully these guys get about 15 minutes.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

fandango is a glorified male stripper.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Heel Usos are so much better.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not sure what the complaining is about? Were people expecting Ziggler to be squashed?
> Naka gets hype with the crowd after a gritty back and forth and Ziggler looks good in loss due to putting up a good fight.
> Trolling only goes so far.



It was a bit of an underwhelming match for me personally, because I know Ziggs can get crazier and I've heard great things about Naka. Just seemed like a decent Smackdown match. I liked the arrogant posturing that both of them were doing in the beginning, but it never really picked up from there. Just doesn't seem like it was worth the buildup.

Eh, but that's the thing with WWE these days. Naka's gonna be here for a long time, and I'm guessing this is far from he and Ziggs' last meeting, so i guess they were content with just doing whatever this was, so they can get a really hype match later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Usos looking like they're getting fat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

That mop is going to win Breezango the Tag Titles. Bet.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Kuya said:


> this chicago crowd sucks



I fucking forgot this show was in Chicago.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

The mop vs the Bunny. book it vince


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

How long before a CM Punk chant


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

That mop segment. 
The heat for breaking the mop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Jimmy Uso at a Bray Wyatt level of fat.


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

this match is already 7 times better than the Nakamura match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Tyler Breeze turned into Chuck Taylor.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jimmy Uso at a Bray Wyatt level of fat.



Uso is Samoan, Wyatt gained his fat all by himself using his own effort. For shame comparing the two.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

This is hilarious


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

fuckyou JBL


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

JBL SELLING THE FUCK OUT OF THAT SHIRT THROW LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Bradshaw getting bullied


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

I like the storytelling in this match. Breezango fucking with the Usos and getting them more and more frustrated until they can capitalise and win the Titles. But alas it was not to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Killswitch Engage!!


----------



## Kuya (May 21, 2017)

awwwww mannn


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

That's disappointing.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Why the fuck was that match hotter than the previous one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Was rooting for Breezango. Hopefully they get another shot. They got a fucking mop over FGS. Have a feeling WWE is saving the titles for New Day though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

That ending was fucking lame. Almost as lame as the ending to last night's ladder match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

JBL getting bullied by Byron

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That ending was fucking lame. Almost as lame as the ending to last night's ladder match.


There should have been more nearfalls for Breezango.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Bathroom break match time.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Was rooting for Breezango. Hopefully they get another shot. They got a fucking mop over FGS. Have a feeling WWE is saving the titles for New Day though.



Same. I do hope this lit up some lightbulbs backstage though. Breezango are pretty great, so they should have them doing more.

In other news, Byron is lowkey awesome. The flak he gets from fans will never not bug me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Seth Rogan vs Waylon Mercy coming up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Sami's new ring gear>>>>


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Corbin needs to do something with his hair.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rogan vs Waylon Mercy coming up



Shit. 

I wonder how much weed Sami smokes


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Stream link?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Ok that was impressive Sami


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Thirty seconds in.

JBL:  The longer this match goes on the less it favors Sami Zayn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Stream link?



I'm using Taima, but Taima is suboptimal af, so Thread



Rukia said:


> Thirty seconds in.
> 
> JBL:  The longer this match goes on the less it favors Sami Zayn.



Kripes, fuck JBL....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Thirty seconds in.
> 
> JBL:  The longer this match goes on the less it favors Sami Zayn.


JBL: "If you ask Steve Jobs if he's happy he'll tell you no."
I'd imagine so JBL. On account of being dead and all.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

"Whenever that chant happens, Corbin takes it out on Sami Zayn"
Okay, someone needs to clear this up for me, because it's irked me for a bit now. Is there a reason the commentators blame the audience for wrestlers getting fucked? Is this a recent invention? Do other companies do it?

It's a small nitpick, like really small, it's just one of those weird habits I don't think they should be practicing all that much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Sami brought his "if I bump hard enough maybe Vince will love me" game today


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Mick Foley needs to come out and save Sami.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami brought his "if I bump hard enough maybe Vince will love me" game today



"Gahdammit, this Samuel guy sells great! Put him in a squash match with Kane. It'll be funny watching him get thrown around like that Enzy fellow."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Even if it is a fluke win.  I think Sami needs this desperately.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I think they should cancel.  Rowen/Harper.  That match will kill the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Think Corbin may get himself DQed if he keeps the mauling up


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Sami wins lol


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Yes!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Nevermind. Sami needed the win tbh. Good booking, Corbin looked dominant but Corbin got caught in one moment and Zayn persevered to capitalise.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Jesus that clean finish after kicking power-kicking the shit out of Baron!
Wasn't expecting that.

Hell, wasn't expecting all that power offense in general from Sammy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Also we know Corbin is assaulting Zayn on SD on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

I'm fine with this tbh. sami needs this more than corbin. hell the latter might pick up a win at a later date

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

This dude Jinder


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

The Maharaja!


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

That Maharaja has arrived. 

--------

This shit is _amazing_. If only he were a better promo ffs.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

The stupid what chant.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

He's got the nose


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

You are from Canada Jinder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

How can I hate Jinder for the way he talks when he has no accent?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Oh shit they dropped India's population number. HE'S WINNING THE TITLE LADS


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Hassan-lite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Hassan-lite


I miss Hassan. He deserved better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Ellsworth doing the AJ Lee skipping.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You are from Canada Jinder.



SSSSHHHHHH 

----------

This heat for Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Carmella is looking fine.  

I like the red gear.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Can't wait for Cass to break Ellsworth tbh


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How can I hate Jinder for the way he talks when he has no accent?



He's talking about his promo ability. He has a point, honestly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Nia Jax lost weight. Tamina lowkey looking fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

She borrowed that space suit from Nia.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Tamina Jax


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Tamina's Samoan side is showing.
All that not-wrestling caught up, I guess.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Becky keeps doing weird things with her hair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Baecky


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

Becky looking straight fire


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Becky is ready to kill a super hero in the next big Mahvel movie it seems.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK DID YOU DO TO YOUR HAIR BECKY


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Is this an Elimination 3v3 or just a regular 3v3?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Regular.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

All the face women went to the "Lets have shitty hair" salon today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All the face women went to the "Lets have shitty hair" salon today.


Carmella is actually the hottest right now for that reason.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

soo much booty


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All the face women went to the "Lets have shitty hair" salon today.



Fuck you talkin' about, 80's tryhard Becky is qtπ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Fatmina vs ODB


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Charlotte looking great.  Wrestling clinic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is actually the hottest right now for that reason.


You shut the fuck up and acknowledge Becky as the hottest right now or consequences


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Becky in her ODB cosplay is a straight up 4/10.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You shut the fuck up and acknowledge Becky as the hottest right now or consequences


Better hair and she definitely has the spot.  I think she is the hottest on SD.

Someone needs to talk to her about her PPV hair though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Better hair and she definitely has the spot.  I think she is the hottest on SD.


Fair enough. I'll allow it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Nia Jax is moving pretty well since dropping all that weight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Fatomi looks like she gained about 40 lbs.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Carmella sells that multi-kick spot so fucking horridly that it's actually sort've endearing. 

I can't believe the main takeaway from this weird angle is that I'm starting to like her a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Byron has gotten his balls up a lot since the whole JBL/Mauro debacle. I like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)

nice thong./


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Becky heel turn?  JBL keeps talking about everyone turning on her.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

C. Viper with the disarmer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

ODB...One Dirty Becky. :ho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

This ending is worse than Becky's hair.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Had a feeling they'd take the L, since the main story of this whole thing is that these 3 can't work together.
Also makes sense that Becky's the one that ate it.

Shame it was by tapping though. Like, just a clean tap.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ending is worse than Becky's hair.



Of course it's going to be when you set the bar that high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Not a good showing for the top 3 women on SD.  They lost that clean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Becky, Naomi and Charlotte just need to max out their Friendship stat and they can topple the Welcoming Committee


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Please don't show Nikki immediately after that women's match and remind me of what could'e been.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Jinder is definitely winning if he is main eventing.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Least predictable match inbound.

Is AJ gonna elevate the US title and defend it against the Gay Community, or will they keep the heat on KO and have AJ chase the WWE title in the future?

--------

Nice touch chroma-ing out all the colors except red and blue in that video package. Gud shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2017)

Waiting patiently for MOTY Steen vs Styles.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Oh fuck.  They are talking about AJ's knee.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Least predictable match inbound.
> 
> Is AJ gonna elevate the US title and defend it against the Gay Community, or will they keep the heat on KO and have AJ chase the WWE title in the future?



Word is AJ will face Orton at SummerSlam.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Least predictable match inbound.
> 
> Is AJ gonna elevate the US title and defend it against the Gay Community, or will they keep the heat on KO and have AJ chase the WWE title in the future?
> 
> ...


I think it is very predictable.  KO has had this face of America gimmick for like a month.  You think he is losing this??


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh fuck.  They are talking about AJ's knee.



Kevin Owens builds up speed by working on AJ's knee for 24 hours. 



Rukia said:


> I think it is very predictable.  KO has had this face of America gimmick for like a month.  You think he is losing this??



Y2AJ



The Juice Man said:


> Word is AJ will face Orton at SummerSlam.



AJ/Orton sounds choice.
Orton can do all his crowd hyping signature moves and AJ can wrestle for all the other parts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

The Fat of America


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it is very predictable.  KO has had this face of America gimmick for like a month.  You think he is losing this??


Yeah i think they're running with it some more too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Jojo not doing these intros.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jojo not doing these intros.


She is Raw brand bro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

How long before Owens goes to chinlock city because he's blown the fuck up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She is Raw brand bro.



Jojo not being the face of both brands.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Owens rolling out of the ring, completely out of breath after running the ropes.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jojo not being the face of both brands.



"You must be this tall to be on both brands"


*Spoiler*: __ 



Or just be Renee Young


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

1004 holds of Kevin Owens


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Business is picking up a bit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

"Owens is so fat, he injures your knee from lifting him" is the story of this match.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

Kinda been watching other stuff but now this ppv has my attention with this match.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

That modified Angle lock. 

-----------
EDIT*
AJ the hero working through leg pain for our sins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Owens using Dirty Deeds.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Thought Owens had it there. Nice top rope spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Owens is Smackdown's Seth Rollins. He'll steal all your signature moves.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I like that Owens occasionally busts out a new move in big matches.

Remember the stunner against Roman?


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Holy fuck, I thought that was it!

Should've been, honestly. Let's see where we go now.

----------

KO died, like, 3 times in this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Owens is one of those guys whose signature near fall spots are all more devastating than his finisher. The super fisherman buster is only a two count move.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Double count out.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

wtf it ends like this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Owens too smart


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Who booked this shit?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

WWE shouldn't have booked the match if they weren't ready to produce a result.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Calma Calma MITB rematch. Dirty finish without making anyone look bad. Its anticlimactic but makes sense. Maybe a DQ would have been better though?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Owens basically no-sells the phenomenal forearm


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

As far as countout finishes go? That was actually kinda awesome.
My only major nitpick is that it should've happened further away from the 10 count. If AJ would've succeeded in that Clash, they both would've gotten counted out anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

I like Rowan's theme


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I prefer Luke's theme.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Erick Rowan's theme


Erick Rowan


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

That result killed the crowd though.  Two boring matches to close the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Why is Rowan mad about the family when Braun left the family too?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Luke Ambrose isn't a look I'm fond of.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why is Rowan mad about the family when Braun left the family too?



Because Rowan's smart enough not to fuck with current Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

God bless Rowan, he's trying tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Nice power bomb.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Unrelate: I'm on Taima.TV right now, and everyime someone does a Tope or teases a top rope move, the chat spams Randy Orton gifs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

What are the stakes to this match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

That match was pointless but also decent to watch. Just 2 big guys wailing on each other. Still what are their characters now?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> What are the stakes to this match?


None.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Woo Boy, someone was out of position with that finish.
That match was about as good as it could be. Some okay big guy stuff and Rowen attempted to have a match. It was a'ight. Couldn't give a single damn about it, though.



teddy said:


> What are the stakes to this match?



Muh family


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Wtf was that ending. Rowan hulks up...and loses?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That match was pointless but also decent to watch. Just 2 big guys wailing on each other. Still what are their characters now?


Rowen is being given a chance to find a character.  He was on Talking Smack.  And he was on the pre show.

The guy is getting some talking time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rowen is being given a chance to find a character.  He was on Talking Smack.  And he was on the pre show.
> 
> The guy is getting some talking time.


True. He's a decent talker. A shame WWE left Harper in Limbo after his hot streak once leaving the Wyatt Family


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> None.


So that's why it felt like a chore to sit through. could've had this match on sd live and generated the same effect


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

A lot of bad endings tonight.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rowen is being given a chance to find a character.  He was on Talking Smack.  And he was on the pre show.
> 
> The guy is getting some talking time.



Rowen's character at the moment is "My mask, tho."

Honestly... there's something there. Not sure if that "something" will be found, but it's like you said, an attempt is being made at least.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A lot of bad endings tonight.



WWE PPVs in a nutshell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

I'd rather this be The Great Khali.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Muh family


Surprised rowan didn't bolt himself with how ineffective wyatt is at being a cult leader


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I don't expect this match to be more than about 10 minutes.  Any longer risks exposing Jinder.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Jinder Mahal's theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

This ppv has been ho hum. I figured it would be with how shit smackdown and raw have been but its somehow even worse than I imagined.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'd rather this be The Great Khali.



That's not nice.



Rukia said:


> I don't expect this match to be more than about 10 minutes.  Any longer risks exposing Jinder.



>Jinder hasn't already been exposed



teddy said:


> Surprised rowan didn't bolt himself with how ineffective wyatt is at being a cult leader



Right?
Maybe Rowen's the dumb one. He is the only one in the group that cosplays unironically.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This ppv has been ho hum. I figured it would be with how shit smackdown and raw have been but its somehow even worse than I imagined.


Yeah it's getting to the point where i'm honestly considering to limit my viewings to the big ppvs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Jinder's backne absorbing all this punishment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Randy wins after he dives onto Jinder and the Singh brothers and rolls Jinder back in for an RKO. 

Dive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Yeah it's getting to the point where i'm honestly considering to limit my viewings to the big ppvs


We should have known better, tbh wwe is a shit show after WM until maybe summerslam. And even those haven't been too good.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2017)

Finally able to watch with you guys. Jeez.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Dueling jinder chants?


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Jinder Chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Jinder getting duelling chants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

I'm waiting for the "Fight Forever" chant right before the strike that hurts but looks like complete shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

All that Jinder heat. And y'all said he wasn't over.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Jinder may actually hinder Orton. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm waiting for the "Fight Forever" chant right before the strike that hurts but looks like complete shit.



If they hug at the end of the match to standing applause, the PPV's pretty much saved, IMO.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Dueling jinder chants?


That's how boring Orton is.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Where's the beach balls?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

BOTH THESE GUYS

BOTH THESE GUYS 

BOTH THESE GUYS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

STRIKE EXCHANGE


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

The Singh Brothers have had surprisingly little impact in this match. ie: none

Jinder's being booked to actually go toe-to-toe with Randall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

It's a wonder jinder's bacne isn't excreting puss on the mat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Sack of shit toss.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Too much fucking limb targeting at this PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> It's a wonder jinder's bacne isn't excreting puss on the mat


Come on.  He definitely uses steroids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

FIGHT FOREVER

FIGHT FOREVER

FIGHT FOREVER


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

He survived the first RKO. He's winning guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

I'm rushing to twitter to tell everyone to book these guys.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Byron is pissed and wants to see blood spilled.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Kennedy got fired for less. Jesus on those suplexes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

DON'T HINDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR JINDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Well, no need to watch Smackdown anymore.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Dive.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Vince did it.  His three step plan to squash Smackdown Live has finally come to fruition.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

LMAO how? How?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Becky winning the WWE title would've made more sense.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

I'm so fucking happy. 

This show is stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Ok Rusev. Now to make your challenge to the champion.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

This boy legit won the title because of his physique alone and nothing else.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

That kid in the red shirt is going to be a gif

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Concuss Balor...win title.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This boy legit won the title because of his physique alone and nothing else.


That and their recent business venture in india definitely contributed to this push

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Jinder's finisher is so fucking lame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

The new heel/face meta: *poor booking gets reactions*.

What's weirdest is that I'm not even mad. Probably because I've always had sort of a softspot for the dude.

-------

Renee essentially telling us to get the fuck over it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Raw is the A show again.  The superstar shakeup started the movement towards Raw becoming superior.  Jinder Mahal finished that movement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Roman needs to show up for no apparent reason on Tuesday and win the WWE title and take it back to RAW and unify the titles.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Concuss Balor...win title.



Jinder is champion. Now no one is safe from the Maharajah's wrath!


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> That and their recent business venture in india definitely contributed to this push


But is Jinder a big deal in india?


----------



## God Movement (May 21, 2017)

THE MAHARAJAAAAAAA

HE HAS ASCENDED TO THE TOP OF THE WWE

HE CAN NOW EAT AT THE TABLE WITH BIG DOG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Zayn thinking he can be champion


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> But is Jinder a big deal in india?



From everything I'm hearing: hell no.
But that can change if they actually continue making him look like a threat as champion. Fans are fickle, after all.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zayn thinking he can be champion



Well, I mean... c'mon.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Jinder WWE champ as many times as AJ Styles.  Jinder will also probably get a 1-on-1 rematch when he loses unlike Styles.


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2017)

Tfw wyatt and orton were transitional champs for a jobber with bacne and more veins than talent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

Dillinger with the WOAT hair.

This fucker has a cornrow mohawk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2017)

All they can do is talk about Jinder's body. Vince is so fucking subtle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Someone needs to make a compilation of people reacting to Jinder becoming Champion like they did when Reigns was #30 at the Rumble.


----------



## Dellinger (May 21, 2017)

After the great AJ Styles,the most prestigious title in history was being held by a fatass that has no credibility at all,next was the most overrated main eventer in history and now it is being held by a freaking jobber.Good job Vince.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> After the great AJ Styles,the most prestigious title in history was being held by a fatass that has no credibility at all,next was the most overrated main eventer in history and now it is being held by a freaking jobber.Good job Vince.


Raw is the show that belongs to Vince.  He was really embarrassed in December when Smackdown beat Raw in the ratings.  And Smackdown really started threatening Raw on a weekly basis.  The Miz, Alexa Bliss, and a heel AJ Styles champion were the best elements on the show.  And he torpedoed every single one of those elements.  And he booked the show without even watching it to set up the matches that he wanted for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Tfw wyatt and orton were transitional champs for a jobber *with bacne and more veins than talent*




This the funniest commnet you've poste, ted.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> It's a wonder jinder's bacne isn't excreting puss on the mat



You sick fuck


----------



## Dellinger (May 21, 2017)

WWE has never been worse for me.Such a shame because the talent is freaking excellent.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

You guys better change the thread title. We need to bow down to our new overlord. The Punjabi Excellence, Jinder Mahal. 

The Maharajah is going to town!


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> WWE has never been worse for me.Such a shame because the talent is freaking excellent.


Don't worry dude.  Raw is on tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

Extreme Rules will be better than this.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry dude.  Raw is on tomorrow night.



You think seeing Roman's face plastered all over the screen is better than Jinder's 50% Toguro physique???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dellinger (May 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry dude.  Raw is on tomorrow night.


RAW is no better.There isn;t any good storyline.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2017)

Jinder is an interesting specimen. He never gets injured even though all his veins are popping out and getting stressed. One wrong move could kill him. But his body has been blessed by all of India's deities which grants him +10 resilliency and +30 armor. 

His bacne is also a living testament about surviving the most rigorous of all training and weight lifting to men that is done in the holy mountains of Kanchengjunga


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2017)

Rusev teaming up with Jinder then beating him up was all set up for their title feud


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2017)

I don't see how Rusev gets a title shot at mitb now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how Rusev gets a title shot at mitb now.


Have him throw down his title demand to Shane on Tuesday. Shane refuses. He interrupts Jinder/Orton rematch next week as a result. Build from there. Easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

The Singh Brothers deserve a tag title run. 

They took a helluva bump a moment ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Japan might change their minds now and start casting for their upcoming YuYu Hakusho live action movie. Jinder Mahal is on top of the list to play Younger Toguro


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Best part of the show was Breeze mopping the ring.





Jake CENA said:


> The Singh Brothers deserve a tag title run.
> 
> They took a helluva bump a moment ago


Even Orton was kind of like, "oops."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the show was Breeze mopping the ring.
> Even Orton was kind of like, "oops."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2017)

Ugh what a mess. They are pushing Jinder because they have their eyes on India. Makes a ton of sense for short term money in their pocket but not much else. Horrendous strategy if we're talking how to build interest in events later in the year...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 22, 2017)

Rusev better become champion after this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Thank god for Roman squashing everyone on RAW until the ppv where Roman slips on a banana peel and Balor wins so Brock can bury the shit out of the master of vanilla midget punching and kicking at Great Balls of Fire.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire could be fucking lit.  In my head I have these matches set up:

Universal Title - Brock Lesnar (c) vs Seth Rollins

Intercontinental Title - The Miz (c) vs Finn Balor

Raw Women's Title - Alexa Bliss (c) vs Sasha Banks

Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe


A great card can easily be made!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Roman destroying Fat Joe 

Brock no-selling Rollins' shitty Rain Trigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Brock beating Rollins clean is good payback for the Wrestlemania shenanigans.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2017)

RAW is the superior show.

*R*oman
*A*lways 
*W*ins



At least when Bradshaw won the title, he drew nuclear heat and was a great talker.

Jinder is just trash.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Fat Wyatt tweeting "DAMN." in reaction to the title switch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Well yeah.  His transitional title run doesn't seem that impressive anymore.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> RAW is the superior show.
> 
> *R*oman
> *A*lways
> ...


I'm excited about Raw tomorrow night.  Two weeks until Extreme Rules.

Please just ease off of the Ambrose comedy.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry dude.  Raw is on tomorrow night.



Yeah, I suppose trash in a hefty bag is marginally better than trash in a glad bag, since they're sturdier.
Though I've heard Strongman isn't around much these days, so I'm not too interested in taking a whiff at the moment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

We are due for a good episode of 205 Live too.  Gulak is gonna keep people from jumping off the top rope.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

I'm thinking Sami Zayn makes a lot of sense as a possible next opponent for Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I suppose trash in a hefty bag is marginally better than trash in a glad bag, since they're sturdier.
> Though I've heard Strongman isn't around much these days, so I'm not too interested in taking a whiff at the moment.


Strowman's injured now. There are no good feuds to look forward too on RAW atm.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Sami vs Jinder is going to be lit

Muslim vs Muslim match. Whoever loses gets to eat a plateful of bacon 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thank god for Roman squashing everyone on RAW until the ppv where Roman slips on a banana peel and Balor wins so Brock can bury the shit out of the master of vanilla midget punching and kicking at Great Balls of Fire.



Have you ever seen Brock get pinned after getting stomped from the top rope??? Brock would be in tears when this vanilla midget takes his title


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Solomonster was talking about this on his podcast.

Jinder has to go to a dermatologist.  Or he has to start wearing a shirt.  Because he was absolutely disgusting to look at last night.  The acne has spread and is all over his body.  I felt sorry for Orton having to grapple with him!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Solomonster was talking about this on his podcast.
> 
> Jinder has to go to a dermatologist.  Or he has to start wearing a shirt.  Because he was absolutely disgusting to look at last night.  The acne has spread and is all over his body.  I felt sorry for Orton having to grapple with him!



that's the price to pay for having a physique similar to 60% younger toguro 

did you really think that toguro is smooth af from behind?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Is R Truth gonna be looking for some payback tonight?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

One of the best parts of the PPV!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2017)

A heel champ drawing heat. Weird times for wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Jake Cena is the Jinder of this thread.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jake Cena is the Jinder of this thread.



So you're one of the Singh brothers then?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A heel champ drawing heat. Weird times for wrestling.


It's go away heat though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

So Jinder is the SD champ.   Looks like the WWE really wants those rupees.   Though didn't TNA in the past trying hosting a show in India some years back but that didn't pan out as plan.  Think the show as called Ring Ka King.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Mia Yim (Jade from Tna) Retweeted one of my tweets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Do not stalk me on Twitter or any other social media.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

It sounds like they might do an injury angle. Further proof that Vince wants Smackdown to fail imo.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

>people using twitter


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> So you're one of the Singh brothers then?


You're 3MB Jinder doe.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

i heard that Jinder will drop the belt to Cena (the great American hero) at SummerSlam.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're 3MB Jinder doe.



you damn right Heath


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Strowman's injured now. There are no good feuds to look forward too on RAW atm.



Fucking Vanilla midget Strongman and his gahdamn unsafe style isn't fit for the main event scene. 
Depush his injury-prone ass before he ruins anything else.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A heel champ drawing heat. Weird times for wrestling.



I'm telling ya man. It sounds like I'm shitposting but this wierd meta-heat thing is gonna be the new heat in the near future. Just push guys haphazardly and book in a way that makes no sense and people will hate it, thus getting the reactions for TV you want (despite WWE swearing up and down that it doesn't matter.)

Not sure how I feel about this becoming a trend, tbh. That said, Jinder as champ should make some interesting television if nothing else. I am genuinely curious where they're gonna go from here now. Transitional champ Jinder would suck. I want them to just stick their dick in the beehive balls deep and see what happens.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jake Cena is the Jinder of this thread.





Jake CENA said:


> So you're one of the Singh brothers then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i heard that Jinder will drop the belt to Cena (the great American hero) at SummerSlam.



That won't be possible. John has a full schedule doing Disney movies this summer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Cena isn't going to break Flair's record by beating fucking Jinder Mahal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Oh my fucking god, I kinda want that to happen....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's go away heat though.



Just like the Miz and Vickie had go away heat as well? Go away heat is pretty much the only legitimate heel heat you got these days.

EDIT: Shirker beat me to it.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Jinder needs to lip lock Renee to gain massive heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH JINDER IS CHAMP! I TRIED NOT TO LAUGH LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I WAS WORKING BACKSTAGE .

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2017)

Was watching it with my dad and his legit words were, "No fucking way that 3MB idiot is champion" followed by a laughing fit (he hasn't watched in years).
I'm still shook. I mean I joked about it but I didn't think Vincent the madman would actually do it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

No excuses.  Visit that dermatologist today Jinder.  Lack of money not an excuse.


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2017)

Link removed

Big Dog got a new shirt. Make your purchases before they sell out. They're going quick

#ItsMyYardWear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No excuses.  Visit that dermatologist today Jinder.  Lack of money not an excuse.



Jinder said he's a millionaire. If he gets the bacne treated, his physique will be reduced to 10% Toguro 



God Movement said:


> Link removed
> 
> Big Dog got a new shirt. Make your purchases before they sell out. They're going quick
> 
> #ItsMyYardWear




that's the worst t-shirt design in years. even Sami's is better than that crap


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Link removed

That is an awesome Reigns shirt!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

$9...OH SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Bargain time.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Was watching it with my dad and his legit words were, "No fucking way that 3MB idiot is champion" followed by a laughing fit (he hasn't watched in years).
> I'm still shook. I mean I joked about it but I didn't think Vincent the madman would actually do it.



A reality TV personality is US President, Jinder Mahal is champ and Sonic the Hedgehog OCs are gonna be real.

We in some Dragonball Super timeline where memes are just the new reality now. Strap in, it's gonna be a ride.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Roshi is as strong as base Goku.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> A reality TV personality is US President, Jinder Mahal is champ and Sonic the Hedgehog OCs are gonna be real.


Putting this together convinces me that KO is the wrong one pulling the "Face of America" schtick considering today's political environment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

Jesus last night i wanted so badly to ask Becky out but was told by my bosses not to bother talent


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Bray Wyatt/Samoa Joe main event tonight would shock me.

You just can't keep putting Bray into main events!!  That is no way to close a show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The _Tampa Bay Times_ reports
> 
> Big Dog got a new shirt. Make your purchases before they sell out. They're going quick
> 
> #ItsMyYardWear



Being honest Roman's got some sweet ass designs for his shirts. 

Wish they would treat some of the other guys like that too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus last night i wanted so badly to ask Becky out but was told by my bosses not to bother talent


Dammit man. You got to shoot your shot. Fuck what the boss says. Becky's worth it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dammit man. You got to shoot your shot. Fuck what the boss says. Becky's worth it.



I should have grabbed the brass ring dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus last night i wanted so badly to ask Becky out but was told by my bosses not to bother talent







Dean Ambrose said:


> Being honest Roman's got some sweet ass designs for his shirts.
> 
> Wish they would treat some of the other guys like that too



It helps he has a pretty boss logo. Sleek, symmetrical and reminds me of SpiderMan.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Dammit man. You got to shoot your shot. Fuck what the boss says. Becky's worth it.



Agreed. You gotta show dat straight fiyaa. Fuk tha code.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It helps he has a pretty boss logo. Sleek, symmetrical and reminds me of SpiderMan.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. You gotta show dat straight fiyaa. Fuk tha code.



Oh yeah I knew the logo was similar to something. Nice catch 


Problem is that Vinny Mac told some of my bosses that. 

" We got word that some of our heads that Vince Mcmahon talked to said not to bother the talent tonight."


Damn Vince burying my dreams!


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

WWE must not like Becky that much.  She has been such an afterthought lately.  I can't believe she tapped out.  Passing out to the pain would have been better.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roshi is as strong as base Goku.


Roshi swole as fuck so who cares?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Hmm, starting off Raw with Wyatt.   So is it a match or promo?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Probably gonna talk.  Same old shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

And Wyatt's talking.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

And he will lose the feud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2017)

Bray should just retire at this point.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Jinder did what Bray could not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Heh, so we are getting a heel vs heel confrontation here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Wyatt way to happy in this promo for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

He's a goofy character.  He always has been.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2017)

I'm too used to hearing Kurt's music and thinking he'll come out to crack some jokes and wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The new era?


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2017)

Roman's got the greatest presence in the business. He'd make Okada look like a mere mortal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Ah yes, declining ratings use the patriotic/anti-American/xenophobia angle.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yeah I knew the logo was similar to something. Nice catch
> 
> 
> Problem is that Vinny Mac told some of my bosses that.
> ...



Oh yeah, i'm sure they needed the concentration for the clinic the put on last night 

Eh, but jokes aside i get it. They probably do the for everyone. Lol, or maybe they just don't trust/like chicago. Not like they've been putting much effort into shows here. In fact, it seems like they're at their worst in the Allstate these days


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm too used to hearing Kurt's music and thinking he'll come out to crack some jokes and wrestle.


I'm just a sexy Kurt
I'll make your ankle hurt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

OMFG! Another singles match between the Hardys and Sheamus/Cesaro???


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Heh, another Wyatt loss via DQ.   And I'm wondering how long before Dean Ambrose is brought into this mix if they are teasing the Shield reunion.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Drifter. Who is he?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, another Wyatt loss via DQ.   And I'm wondering how long before Dean Ambrose is brought into this mix if they are teasing the Shield reunion.


After he drops the IC Title.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Lol.  Ambrose getting called complacent yet again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Was a good showing from Sampson.  Miz getting Ambrose DQed to set the tone of their match in the upcoming PPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

So no Enzo for tonight then.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Enzo.  LMAO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh yeah, i'm sure they needed the concentration for the clinic the put on last night
> 
> Eh, but jokes aside i get it. They probably do the for everyone. Lol, or maybe they just don't trust/like chicago. Not like they've been putting much effort into shows here. In fact, it seems like they're at their worst in the Allstate these days


 Yeah it makes no sense really.

They hate us dude. I get the feeling they're more excited to leave here


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

This could be a good match.  Karl Anderson is really good.


----------



## Dellinger (May 22, 2017)

The Maharajah should also make RAW his show.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Is Brock there?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Doubt it.  Really surprised to hear Heyman's voice out of no where.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

What happen to Wyatt's obsession with Balor as it would now seem that a Balor/Lesner program is being teased right now.    Is it continuity a shit right now as they think this would be a better draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 22, 2017)

Seth at his worst > Finn.Seth is a superior wrestler


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

I'm hoping for a Demon King reference


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2017)

Finn Balor is fucking boring. Jesus Christ!


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Interesting segment that got my attention.

I do think Seth is a better wrestler though tbh.  And I'm tired of Seth/Joe.


----------



## God Movement (May 22, 2017)

Balor will beat Brock Lesnar. And Lesnar will believe in the Balor Club.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Holy shit, Gallows looks well done there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Ok, fine that Balor wins but it made Gallows and Anderson look like chumps in the process.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, fine that Balor wins but it made Gallows and Anderson look like chumps in the process.


They were made to look like chumps months ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Fox with that jobber entrance and Banks coming to a throw away feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Sasha Banks stepped up her game tonight.  Looking fine asf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Well.... that was an interesting ending to a feud that's suppose to be over.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Where is Alexa and Mickie?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The Titus Brand.  Sign up Kalisto.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Poor Alexa has to cut another fucking promo?  


Gibbs said:


> Where is Alexa and Mickie?


Mickie, Dana, and Nia have completely disappeared.  Raw has immediately fallen back into their habit of using 2-3 women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Hmm, I thought Titus is known as the world wide jobber after touching Vince and a quitter to his kids after a Bulgarian had him tap out to the camel clutch. 

But all jokes aside it's about time he had a push.  He's more than served his "time" for the Vince incident.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well.... that was an interesting ending to a feud that's suppose to be over.


Two minute matches every week isn't going to make anyone care about this.

I expect Sasha and Alicia will be on the pre-show at Extreme Rules.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Excellent, a classic Goldust promo.  Going old school.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Alexa looking straight fire. that eye makeup on fleek. like OMG!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Alexa/Mickie match. Hopefully Mickie is not booked too weak...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Alexa getting wet thinking about disciplining Bayley with the kendo stick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Alexa gets the top makeup artist on Raw lately.  I have definitely noticed.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

I couldn't even begin to estimate how many hours of Mickie I've watched in my life.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Titus Brand is a big deal.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2017)

TITUS BRAND

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

They need to turn Bayley heel and have her and Alexa be in a sub/dom relationship.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Matt wins and they're gonna choose a ladder match. I think that's the most predictable route.

Or...they have a Final Deletion match at the Hardy compound.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

AJ Lee/Paige had sort of a weird relationship with lesbian vibes.  I personally would like to see more storylines like that.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> TITUS BRAND


Titus was really coaching him up.  

Apollo will get more and more heelish.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Jojo


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Brkone Matt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro's entrance is more hype than Naomi's imo.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

I just had an interesting thought. What if Dwayne Johnson is secretly training Ronda Rousey in wrestling, she debuts on an NXT Takeover, and defeats Asuka to break her undefeated streak.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The Hardy Boys beating Sheamus and Cesaro requires a lot of imagination on my part.  Two scrawny old dudes beating these big guys in their primes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Matt overdid it on the spraytan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Hardy Boys beating Sheamus and Cesaro requires a lot of imagination on my part.  Two scrawny old dudes beating these big guys in their primes.



Would you believe Sheamus is actually 40?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

He's orange!


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Would you believe Sheamus is actually 40?


No, that's surprising.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I just had an interesting thought. What if Dwayne Johnson is secretly training Ronda Rousey in wrestling, she debuts on an NXT Takeover, and defeats Asuka to break her undefeated streak.


Rousey's popularity has taken a hit after her two loses.

Especially after she got starched in her last fight.

And I say this as a Rousey fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Sheamus just did a V-trigger 278338929238923x better than Seth.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Damn.  Sheamus and Cesaro lose again.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

YEEAYAYYAYAASAAAS


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Rousey's popularity has taken a hit after her two loses.
> 
> Especially after she got starched in her last fight.
> 
> And I say this as a Rousey fan.


WWE are loaded when it comes to women any way.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

That's fine.  Bigger men have an advantage in a cage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Steel cage? Ehhhh....


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Rousey's popularity has taken a hit after her two loses.
> 
> Especially after she got starched in her last fight.
> 
> And I say this as a Rousey fan.


Caqn you see Lesnar & Rousey forming a Stable with Samoa Joe  & Paul Heyman as the mouthpiece?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus just did a V-trigger 278338929238923x better than Seth.


That knee Samson hit Ambrose with was pretty sweet tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Tony Nese is the strongest looking guy I have seen all night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Aries is so smooth in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aries is so smooth in the ring.


Did you see Nese's abs???  Why is Balor getting pushed over this man?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Goddamn, Mickie still looks like she's 25.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

All of the women look refreshed tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did you see Nese's abs???  Why is Balor getting pushed over this man?



Nese has no fire. He wrestles that charisma-less style where all his moves are cool, but no one pops for them because he's passion-less in his ring presence.


----------



## Gibbs (May 22, 2017)

Stiff slaps there by my wifey


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Alexa suddenly has KO power with her punch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Heh, does Bayley's character know how to use a kendo stick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Bayley and Alexa need to both grab the stick at the same time and fight over it, before suddenly staring into each other's eyes and then passionately makeout.

Someone get me on the booking committee. Pronto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

A quick question, but doesn't Mojo Rawley have a win record against the current SD champion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question, but doesn't Mojo Rawley have a win record against the current SD champion?



Everyone has a winning record over the current SD champion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, does Bayley's character know how to use a kendo stick.


It didn't look like it.  She was holding it funny.

To be honest.  I thought that segment made the women look weak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Fat Joe and Fat Wyatt forming The New Natural Disasters.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Hmm, the big guys taking it to Roman.    Imo, Joe and Wyatt could make a formidable tag team.


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it makes no sense really.
> 
> They hate us dude. I get the feeling they're more excited to leave here



Eh, they can never shoot a show at Allstate again for all I care at the moment. They've been phoning it in and trolling for what feels like 2 years at this point.

If they've stopped viewing it as a good crowd (and really why wouldn't they tbh) just delegate it to Dark Shows and whatever PPV a Takeover is happening next to and I don't think it'd make much difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

I feel like casual fans don't care about Joe at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Dive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Seth fighting off Joe and Wyatt with the weakest punches I've ever seen


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

Yelling at Roman made Seth look stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

That's what Seth gets for questioning the Big Dog.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2017)

Finn Baylor.  Kurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Wow, triple threat next week involving Balor, Joe, and Wyatt.    Might as well have Balor dress up as a piece of meat with two guys that look like they'll eat him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth fighting off Joe and Wyatt with the weakest punches I've ever seen



Yeah, how in the hell did he get the best of both of them when they were attempting that double team from the ropes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, triple threat next week involving Balor, Joe, and Wyatt.    Might as well have Balor dress up as a piece of meat with two guys that look like they'll eat him.


Gonna be a lot of kicks in that match.

I burst out laughing when Rollins teased a German suplex on Samoa Joe tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

I'm ready for Ziggler to somewhat get a push.  I was really impressed by him at Backlash.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nese has no fire. He wrestles that charisma-less style where all his moves are cool, but no one pops for them because he's passion-less in his ring presence.



what the do you want him to do? roll over like a dog and scream?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2017)

"the fattest tag team in the history of the WWE"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> "the fattest tag team in the history of the WWE"



Hahahahahahahaha I LOL'd hard.


----------



## Dellinger (May 23, 2017)

Balor winning will be hilarious.The midget against the beast.How am I supposed to take that seriously when Balor's offense is shit?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Kurt Angle mispronounced Baylor's last name.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2017)

I love changes. SD has an indian champion while Raw has a vanilla midget for future champ 

say NO to part timers


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Nah.  Balor isn't winning it.  Balor isn't a Vince guy.  No chance a non-Vince guy topples Brock.

Strowman at Summerslam seems probable to me.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kurt Angle mispronounced Baylor's last name.


tbh I always call him Baylor. rofl


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

They should make the Titus Brand a bigger storyline.  Like multiple superstars should actually agree to join the Titus Brand.  Babyfaces and heels.

Kalisto joining would have made a lot of sense imo.  He has nothing else to do.  Might as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what the do you want him to do? roll over like a dog and scream?



Not be a charisma-less vanilla midget would be a good start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Balor winning will be hilarious.The midget against the beast.How am I supposed to take that seriously when Balor's offense is shit?



Finn Balor taking Brock to punch and kick city coming to a ppv near you.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

I hope Cass attacked Enzo.  I think it is time.  Enzo and Cass are still reliable for a good pop.  But as someone watching a tv show, I don't enjoy their repetitive act.  I think it works better for a live crowd.

I did see the GIF on YouTube of the Revival backstage though.  So they may be the more likely attackers.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Yikes.  Smackdown house show only drew 2,500 last night?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not be a charisma-less vanilla midget would be a good start.



all the little jimmies and soccer moms love him


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yikes.  Smackdown house show only drew 2,500 last night?


Is there really a reason to go to a smackdown event?


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Crazy that the Drifter got a better debut on the main roster than Nakamura.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2017)

Putting this here just a reminder on this is the current champion for SmackDown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

If Miz wins the title if Ambrose gets DQed why doesn't he just have Maryse come a lightly tap him to get the DQ win? Its what'd I'd do and what, based on his character Miz SHOULD and WOULD do, but knowing WWE...


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias final chapter of Kendrick/Tozawa tonight on 205 Live.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias final chapter of Kendrick/Tozawa tonight on 205 Live.


Yup. Gonna miss it. I want Kendrick to win but Tozawa needs the win more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2017)

Well opening up SD with a police escort and carpet roll out.  And now those USA chants starting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Maharajah rolls in like a king not a peasant.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

When is Daniel Bryan coming back?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Apparently there are plans for a Women's MITB match.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

MiTB Nakamura?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Styles, Corbin, Naka, Zayn and Rusev/Ziggler/Tye?


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Sami Zayn Ziggler & Corbin for MiTB. I like it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Wasn't expecting Owens to be involved in the MITB match. Corbin/Zayn defo winning it. Lol Owens got trolled.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

fuck im a see this mitb match liveeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Styles, Corbin, Naka, Zayn and Rusev/Ziggler/Tye?


Yup called it.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

AJ must love seeing Nakamura again.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

What is Owens doing at the PPV?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

So what is Rusev doing? He has to either interrupt the MITB or Title match as he said he wanted a match at MITB and he's being snubbed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is Owens doing at the PPV?


Defending the US Title? Dillinger is open.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Defending the US Title? Dillinger is open.


Against who?  No other credible babyfaces.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Owens going in


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Owens/Styles going to take each other out at MITB and further their feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2017)

Heh, so Owens in the match.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Dillinger, Rusev.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

i get to see this classic match live

i win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Long Talking segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

3v3 Tag Match Main Event?


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

AJ/Nakamura team is phenomenal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 3v3 Tag Match Main Event?


Nvm. I got swerved. Still expecting the 3v3 Tag Match Main Event before MITB though.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Charlotte is such a natural heel, it's tough to like her as a face.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Legit.  That Backlash match makes me view Ziggler as a superstar again.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Charlotte is such a natural heel, it's tough to like her as a face.


Charlotte has failed as a babyface before.

There has also been talk about becky maybe going heel at the end of this story.  I went back and watched her NXT work with Sasha.  And she was really awkward as a heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Legit.  That Backlash match makes me view Ziggler as a superstar again.


Told y'all having it be a back and forth match with Ziggler having the edge at first was better than just a squash. He looked good despite losing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte has failed as a babyface before.
> 
> There has also been talk about becky maybe going heel at the end of this story.  I went back and watched her NXT work with Sasha.  And she was really awkward as a heel.


If there has to be a turn I'd rather Charlotte turns Heel again tbh. She's good at it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Also Charlotte and Becky NEED this win. So far Welcoming Committee has gotten all the momentum and wins in this feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also Charlotte and Becky NEED this win. So far Welcoming Committee has gotten all the momentum and wins in this feud.


I hate 50/50 booking.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

This is new, playing the TV show at the same time as the commercials, so we don't miss any visual action.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Split screen commercials are back! The Era of the Maharaja is already reaping dividends

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

What is next to return? King of the Ring?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

I don't know what the hold up is.  Legit.  Everyone wants King of the Ring back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Hoping near the end of the match Zayn kicks out of Deep Six and Corbin goes ballistic and just beats the shit out of him and gets DQed in the process.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate 50/50 booking.


Corbin about to win to make Zayn's PPV win totally meaningless.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Every one just looking at Naka like dafuq are you doing?
And damn wow. Corbin going to beat the shit out of Sami. And they avoided the 50/50

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2017)

Wow, Sami wins again though now it looks like it's going to cost him with that beat down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

That dude in the Macho Man shirt is just smiling while Corbin beats the shit out of Sami in front of his kids. The sick fuck.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Sami is great at selling offense.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That dude in the Macho Man shirt is just smiling while Corbin beats the shit out of Sami in front of his kids. The sick fuck.


Probably saw Corbin missing by a mile with those shots.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Except AJ.


Real Recognize Real


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

AJ/Naka showing respect to each other. Legit rivals.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lol Sami.  Biggest loser in the WWE.  Carted out again!


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Fashion Files


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Fashion Police Live On. All is good.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

I really enjoyed that episode of Fashion Files.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

yo im dead


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Dead silence.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Vince already smelling those Indian dollars


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

nice scarfs, borrowing from Jericho?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

I like Jinder's new titatron

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Jinder's new titatron


And it's on the ring.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Hopefully the Maharajah doesn't get what chants.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Incoming Cena??? or Rusev?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Jinder is losing his voice.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Surprised Randy didn't interrupt


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

that was lit


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> that was lit


It was fine.  I wish Jinder had delivered it a little better.  But it got a lot of heat.  And that's the point.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Lana CRUSH


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Breezango getting into the Usos heads still. I LIKE IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

I like the fact that Breeze just booked it out of the ring after winning. Take notes Sami.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Breezango best part of Smackdown right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Breezango winning it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

If Breezango win this, it'll be one of the best mind game troll jobs I've seen in WWE for a good while now


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

sd pretty good right now


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Why does everyone do a Falcon Arrow now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Damn. Great feud this is. Usos still coming out top dogs and Breezango looking so good too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

30 Minutes for the Main Event? There's surely gotta be some shenanigans then.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

maybe some Corbin shit?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> maybe some Corbin shit?


I'm still thinking it'll be Rusev who'll either be pissed he's not in MITB or he didn't get the Title match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Welp looks like Welcoming Committee is falling apart.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Becky is totes fabulosa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Welp looks like Welcoming Committee is falling apart.


They are no longer committed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> They are no longer committed.


Bitches always turn on each other when gold is involved.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

booo, no entrances for AJ & naka


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Wonder who'll win the Fatal 5 Way


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

heh. Shirts vs Skins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Owens's shit talking is so good.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wonder who'll win the Fatal 5 Way


I'm going to predict Carmella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to predict Carmella.


Yeah Carmella or Natalya are my picks


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

I want Ziggler to win at mitb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Ziggler and Owens completely isolating and dominating Naka. They are working the Heel role in this Tag Match very well.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

weird seeing naka in a sd match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Someone needs to make JBL stop saying "United States of America Champion." Its just "US Champion" FGS


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Thank god Ziggler is away from Kalisto and Apollo!


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

great match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Great Tag Match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

You can already see the foundations being laid for a Naka/Styles feud with some of the glances Styles is giving Naka.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2017)

man soul taker dead af


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Damn this Kendrick video package is too good


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Good match, didn't watch the rest of SD lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Good match, didn't watch the rest of SD lol.


Was a good show tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Good main event.  Liked the Fashion Police too.

American Alpha has completely disappeared guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Oh shit Cedric is back? Nice.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> American Alpha has completely disappeared guys.


They were only good on NXT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

I missed Graves and Phillips's back and forth man.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

I really hope Soultaker is okay.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

New Day on Talking Smack tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

LMAO Drew Gulak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I really hope Soultaker is okay.


Wait what happened to Soultaker?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Tozawa became the heel in this feud a while ago to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone else feel awkward about WWE's forcing of Jinder's gimmick knowing that a terrorist attack just happened?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Does anyone else feel awkward about WWE's forcing of Jinder's gimmick knowing that a terrorist attack just happened?


Not really. no.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Does anyone else feel awkward about WWE's forcing of Jinder's gimmick knowing that a terrorist attack just happened?


Don't see what a Punjab/Indian gimmick has to do with terrorism. If it was say Muhammad Hassan I'd understand this sentiment but nah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not really. no.


Huh....... I guess I'm saying it mostly cause I worry that people take his gimmick the wrong way. 

but I just tend to worry about everything


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Pulling for Kendrick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't see what a Punjab/Indian gimmick has to do with terrorism. If it was say Muhammad Hassan I'd understand this sentiment but nah.



Mostly cause most people can't tell the difference between different sections of Middle easterners .

As I said though I tend to over worry so don't mind me


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

This shit went and got kinky between Tozawa/Kendrick.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Huh....... I guess I'm saying it mostly cause I worry that people take his gimmick the wrong way.
> 
> but I just tend to worry about everything


I know wrestling fans are known to be dumb but man give us some credit here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This shit went and got kinky between Tozawa/Kendrick.


Leather belt.  One slap would put the women of Raw out of commission.


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Soultaker is MIA for about a month.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Leather belt.  One slap would put the women of Raw out of commission.


Kinky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Kendrick is dead guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Get up Kendrick!


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

Kendrick isn't moving.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Christ the HEIGHT Tozawa got on that. Unreal.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2017)

That was the end of like a 16 week rivalry guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That was the end of like a 16 week rivalry guys.


If you gotta end a rivalry. That's a way to do it.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2017)

Jinder needs to make this his new theme song.
Over as Fuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Soultaker is MIA for about a month.


Has that ever happened with him before?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Breezango about to be banished to the house show circuit now that New Day is here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2017)

The Fashion Police are funnier than New Day doe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If you gotta end a rivalry. That's a way to do it.


I'm going to miss hearing Graves talk about what a great teacher Brian Kendrick is.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is going to make a star on NXT tonight.  Make sure you guys check it out!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2017)

There are people actually trying to convince me that Samoa Joe is more popular than Roman.


----------



## God Movement (May 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There are people actually trying to convince me that Samoa Joe is more popular than Roman.



Fools!



Don't pay them any attention. These haters care about nothing but bringing down Big Dog. I have watched you for quite some time, you are a loyal member of the Roman Empire and I commend you my friend.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2017)

Samoa Joe comes out to complete silence. His music doesn't even get a pop. I don't even know why people wanna lie about that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Samoa Joe comes out to complete silence. His music doesn't even get a pop. I don't even know why people wanna lie about that.


Joe was such a great worker in ROH, but I never thought he would translate well in the big market same with Elgin.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Joe hasn't really had a great match since he came to WWE.  And he has been booked extremely strong since coming to the main roster.  But it hasn't resulted in a lot of boos.  He does get mostly silent.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

@WhatADrag Damn dude.  Listening to some Backlash analysis.  Bryan Alvarez hated the Nakamura match!


----------



## Xiammes (May 24, 2017)

Joe spent way to long in NXT and I think throwing him into some big time feuds is hurting him quite a bit. He is currently living in the shadow of a bunch of people who aren't exactly at the top of the card, he should have been built as his own character first, rather then just be the guy who feuded with Rollins and Cesaro on some none wwe program. Not that they should ignore it, but he needs to not be in that shadow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

He came in as an underling for HHH.  But HHH is gone.

He had a partnership with Kevin Owens.  But Owens was shipped to SD.

So you are right.  There's really nothing to his character.  His motives.  His goals.  There's nothing there.  And I certainly don't care about this feud with Rollins.  (That feud needs to end at Extreme Rules.)


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

The Velveteen Dream!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag Damn dude.  Listening to some Backlash analysis.  Bryan Alvarez hated the Nakamura match!


The tag match on SD did better for naka.
But fuck Alvarez he's a geek.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Curt Hawkins did a good job putting Aleister Black over on NXT tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2017)

I think a Joe/Balor feud would be good. But they seem to be going Balor/Bray


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

What would be a good program involving Bray?  Can you think of one?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What would be a good program involving Bray?  Can you think of one?


I'd actually take him to the upper midcard for a bit just to rebuild some of his rep and have him win 2 or 3 feuds against guys like Ambrose, Miz, etc... maybe even give him the IC belt for a bit for a couple of months.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Come on man.  I like most of your plan.  But why the Miz?  I want to see him win more.  2017 win/loss record has been terrible.

The other problem is that you are putting Smackdown guys against Smackdown guys again.  And Dean/Bray isn't exactly a fresh match up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Come on man.  I like most of your plan.  But why the Miz?  I want to see him win more.  2017 win/loss record has been terrible.


Was honestly just spitting out names.



Rukia said:


> The other problem is that you are putting Smackdown guys against Smackdown guys again.  And Dean/Bray isn't exactly a fresh match up.


I mean who else is there in the RAW midcard that actually has any credibility atm?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

I don't know.  Split up the Hardys or Cesaro/Sheamus when Revival is ready to compete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias what do you think of Sasha Banks and Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar and Alicia Fox for the Extreme Rules pre-show?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What would be a good program involving Bray?  Can you think of one?


At this point the unemployment line.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> At this point the unemployment line.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias what do you think of Sasha Banks and Cedric Alexander vs Noam Dar and Alicia Fox for the Extreme Rules pre-show?


It'll be an alright match. I'd just be glad some Cruseirweights other than the Champion and his challenger are appearing on PPV


WhatADrag said:


> At this point the unemployment line.


Behave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It'll be an alright match. I'd just be glad some Cruseirweights other than the Champion and his challenger are appearing on PPV
> 
> Behave


Exactly.  That's why I like the match.

Plus.  Sasha is too big of a star to sit out two straight PPVs.  This is beneath her.  But it is the best program they can do atm.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Behave


He's a loser. Bray like "blah blah im a god blah blah i will win this final five way"
then will proceed to lose.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2017)

I thought his promo Monday was actually decent.  But yeah.  He never wins.  So I wasn't buying what he was selling.

He's the least likely to win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

I believed everyone on SD for the MITB. Even Ziggler has a losing record but the fact he brought up hes the only one in the match to actually win makes him seem legit.


----------



## teddy (May 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Samoa Joe comes out to complete silence. His music doesn't even get a pop. I don't even know why people wanna lie about that.


Yeah this is true and i can't blame them. he was introduced as a lackey and his match output has been meh since showing up


no reason to be excited about seeing him


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

Takeover

Strong/Young- 3.25

Dunne/Bate- 4.75

Triple Threat- 3.5

Roode/Itami- 4.25

AOP/DIY- 4.25

Backlash

Dillinger/English- 2

Nakamura/Ziggler- 2.75

Breezango/Usos- 2.5

Zayn/Corbin- 2.5

Six Woman Tag- 2

AJ/KO- 3.75

Harper/Rowan- 2

Mahal/Orton- 2.75


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

I expected higher for AJ/KO and for Dunne/Bate.

Riot/Cross/Asuka isn't a 3.5 either.  More like a 3.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What would be a good program involving Bray?  Can you think of one?



He should join the Titus brand and drop his gimmick and just be a fat bouncer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He should join the Titus brand and drop his gimmick and just be a fat bouncer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

Why bray look like the fat bouncer who vapes and listens to smash mouth and alien ant farm


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2017)

Bray: "Titus, help me see the light!!"


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

just know if the final five way match gets a 2 stars outta five.

bray ate the other 2 stars

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

Bray looks like he is getting heavier to me.  The guy looked huge staring down Roman on Monday night.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2017)

Fat bouncer Bray actually sounds better than his current character tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (May 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2017)

Patrick Clark fucking sucks at this Velveteen Dream gimmick. Holy shit, he has no idea how to be Prince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Patrick Clark fucking sucks at this Velveteen Dream gimmick. Holy shit, he has no idea how to be Prince.


Yeah, I watched NXT last night.  Really weird gimmick.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> just know if the final five way match gets a 2 stars outta five.
> 
> bray ate the other 2 stars



all of 5 of them have 1 star each, but Bray ate the other 4


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Patrick Clark fucking sucks at this Velveteen Dream gimmick. Holy shit, he has no idea how to be Prince.


hmm agreed, dude just seems to be awkward playing the character. Like he probably doesn't want to do it. But without it he's just another indy guy so he should try to embrace it more.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

He needs to join the Titus Brand.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He needs to join the Titus Brand.


Dats racist!


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

WWE only lets Titus interact with Black superstars.  

Darren Young, New Day, and now Apollo Crews.  Come on now.  It's obvious.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2017)

But Bray is joining Titus Brand soon..he's white and he's FAT lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2017)

Jesus WWE posts up CM Punk vs The rock match and everyone's going nuts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus WWE posts up CM Punk vs The rock match and everyone's going nuts


Someone is getting fired in the mroning


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2017)

I just want Shelton back.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I just want Shelton back.


Get Shirai over here ASAP.

Saw some naked pics today.  Very impressed.  Won't be hard to support her.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Someone is getting fired in the mroning



Nah I bet it was the Mcmahon's cruel way to tease


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Get Shirai over here ASAP.
> 
> Saw some naked pics today.  Very impressed.  Won't be hard to support her.



PM me those.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

When I'm not at work, I will see if I can find the link.  Shouldn't be too hard to find though.

(Speaking of Shirai.  I just bought my tickets to the tapings in July.  I'm going to the women's tapings, the NJ shows in Long Beach, and I'm thinking of going to Great Balls of Fire.  July is going to be nuts.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2017)

Shirai got dat thickness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Get Shirai over here ASAP.
> 
> Saw some naked pics today.  Very impressed.  Won't be hard to support her.



pm me those


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirai got dat thickness.


Surprisingly thick!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2017)

yfw Asuka and Io's sister did a pseudo-lesbian gravure video

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 26, 2017)

PM that good stuff @Rukia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2017)

Hunter x hunter backkk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2017)

so here's my idea for a future feud .

The Club ( AJ, Finn, Luke, Karl , Joe)  vs The Shield and Authors of Pain 


Yes?

No? 

Shitty writing is shitty? Thus getting hired by Vince?


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2017)

WWE have the parts to make a sick Yakuza stable. Nakamura would obviously be the Yakuza boss.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2017)

Naka, Asuka, Tozawa, ???


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2017)

Ouch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2017)

Kuya said:


> WWE have the parts to make a sick Yakuza stable. Nakamura would obviously be the Yakuza boss.



Remember when Tajiri had a Yakuza stable? They had to end it because the real Yakuza threatened to kill Tajiri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2017)

Looks like WWE enjoyed the fuck out of trolling people with Mahal.

Obviously we can all see why they did that.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2017)

Not sure if posted yet but who the fuck let this happen?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if posted yet but who the fuck let this happen?


Fans upload selfies of themselves, which turns into a video, so people decided to troll by using pictures of Benoit, famous serial killers, pedos, etc... Its not the official ad.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fans upload selfies of themselves, which turns into a video, so people decided to troll by using pictures of Benoit, famous serial killers, pedos, etc... Its not the official ad.



It's not official official but there were uploads by walkers for that.  Which means someone wasn't doing their job at filtering things.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2017)

Naka in WWe is a no go, I'm going to side with Meltzer(for the first and last time in my life, hopefully) and say he only took part because his body is broken down.

Anyone else see the SCSA podcast with JR? How is it possible for Ziggler to get over at this point?

Anyway I loved the ROH/NJPW split program. Overall it wasn't the best show but I was able to get through the whole thing with only 1 bag of popcorn. ROH is so much more enjoyable in person I would compare it to baseball at this point.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Naka in WWe is a no go, I'm going to side with Meltzer(for the first and last time in my life, hopefully) and say he only took part because his body is broken down.
> 
> Anyone else see the SCSA podcast with JR? How is it possible for Ziggler to get over at this point?
> 
> Anyway I loved the ROH/NJPW split program. Overall it wasn't the best show but I was able to get through the whole thing with only 1 bag of popcorn. ROH is so much more enjoyable in person I would compare it to baseball at this point.




Why because dude wasnt over and dropping a classic match in his first main roster match?

Aj was facing Chris Jericho n lost at mania before he officially became what he is today. 

Fuck roh.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Real talk.  The opening segment of SD last week.  Nakamura looked out of place in the ring with those other guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

4

So I kind of predicted this..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 4
> 
> So I kind of predicted this..


Should be decent for a Mixed Tag Match. Actually enjoyed the Dar/Swann feud and they can both go in ring. As can Sasha and Alicia is decent enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Shut up Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Nice video promo voiced by Cena.   So who's starting the show?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Start off with a match for once!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Oh, giving Miz the mic to start the show.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Miz is the best guy on the roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

So I'm guessing a six man tag match later on going by the formula of this show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Ambrose is jealous of the Miz.  So he will probably interrupt this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Dammit SmackDown was gimped when two of it's best talkers end up on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose is jealous of the Miz.  So he will probably interrupt this.


He's so fucking stale.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Welp now for the six man tag.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit SmackDown was gimped when two of it's best talkers end up on Raw.


SD got KO and Jericho though. They'll be fine.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

The Hardy Boys have been boring asf since they came back.

We all need to admit it.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD got KO and Jericho though. They'll be fine.


Jericho isn't under contract atm though.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Hardy Boys have been boring asf since they came back.
> 
> We all need to admit it.


Not really


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

WWE needs to explain what they mean when they say that this is the new era.  I certainly don't get it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho isn't under contract atm though.


He'll be back. He has to come back. For me. For the fans. For the List.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Not really


Only value is nostalgic value.

The wrestling matches have only been somewhat entertaining.  And the promos, well come on man... they haven't said anything memorable either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Aren't Wyatt and Hardy already going at it on Twitter again teasing a showdown of sorts.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

I do think that the Hardys have had value as an act at the house shows.  There are fans that are legitimately happy to see these guys.

Objectively though as someone that is just watching a television show, they aren't a compelling reason to watch Monday night Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Only value is nostalgic value.
> 
> The wrestling matches have only been somewhat entertaining.  And the promos, well come on man... they haven't said anything memorable either.



So they got 2/3 categories down right now but they are still boring to u. Idk what to tell u jabroni


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Aren't Wyatt and Hardy already going at it on Twitter again teasing a showdown of sorts.


Broken Matt vs. Wyatt I'd be down for. Regular Matt vs. Wyatt? Where's the appeal?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

I don't have any ideas for Wyatt.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Imagine thinking matt vs beay feud starting over a twitter beef


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Broken Matt vs. Wyatt I'd be down for. Regular Matt vs. Wyatt? Where's the appeal?



Honestly nothing.  I thought one of the reasons for the Hardys being brought back was due to their Broken gimmick but Anthem/TNA is supposedly fighting tooth and nail for ownership of that said gimmicks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly nothing.  I thought one of the reasons for the Hardys being brought back was due to their Broken gimmick but Anthem/TNA is supposedly fighting tooth and nail for ownership of that said gimmicks.


WWE banked on Hardy's getting the Broken gimmick. But it's backfired on them. Current Hardy's are alright and nostalgia will still carry them but they'd be at their most entertaining if they'd secured the rights for the Broken gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Again I ask, if Miz wins the title by Ambrose getting DQed why doesn't he just have Maryse lightly hit him as soon as the bell rings?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

I hate that the momentum of a match always changes during the commercial break.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Again I ask, if Miz wins the title by Ambrose getting DQed why doesn't he just have Maryse lightly hit him as soon as the bell rings?


Angle needs to ban Maryse from ringside.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Angle needs to ban Maryse from ringside.


That's the only way Miz not winning the title on Sunday would make sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Why is it even that stipulation its not like dean be cheating to win so I don't get it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Wow, that ending sequence was a bit awkward.  That pause into the "twist of fate" sort of ruin it for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Wtf was that Corey graves


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Wtf just happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't have any ideas for Wyatt.



Was thinking team him up with his brother and probably call up Sanity from NXT to fill out the rest of the stable.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro have to win on Sunday.  They have lost every kind of match to the Hardys.  They have looked so fucking weak during this feud.  They absolutely have to win.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was thinking team him up with his brother and probably call up Sanity from NXT to fill out the rest of the stable.


I want that.

Give Bo Dallas something to do.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Not sure if that Graves stuff was scripted or not. If it wasn't then he must have gotten some serious news because his face looked so somber.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

This Alexa Bliss skit will probably flop.  As good as she is on promos, Alexa can't do comedy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

So it is scripted. Nvm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

So Graves gets a story line in this show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

OK this interesting

See this what we need
Storylines

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

An actual story-line involving the GM and Graves? I'm down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Love Elias Samson.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

I think Samson may interfere on Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

I want Samson to squash this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

That kid sold the fuck out of Samson's finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Good torture hold around the ring post.


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

Have Bray feud with Balor. Eater of Worlds vs Demon King. Battle of the magic at Summerslam/Survivor Series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Wow, Wyatt interrupts Joe mid promo knowing what has been already said.


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

CW Title Match
Balor/Bray
Alexa/Bayley
Joe/Roman
Sasha/Mickie
Seth/Lesnar


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Wtf the Triple Threat isn't the Main Event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf the Triple Threat isn't the Main Event?



The Big Dog must have his spotlight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

How the fuck can you have two main events? How the fuck can you say one of your main events is by the end of the first hour? FFS this should be closing the night but it'll be some Roman and Seth shit instead.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Nah roman vs Seth closing the right move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

I'm guessing Roman vs Seth will go no contest with Joe and Wyatt running in at the last minute of the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

The skinny Balor getting bodied by 2 big guys. Vince is wet rn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Honestly, Joe and Wyatt could make a decent tag team if Vince and the current story lines allow it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Joe is smart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Hmm, Joe takes the win and gains some momentum going into the PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The skinny Balor getting bodied by 2 big guys. Vince is wet rn.


When you mean big u mean fat


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

The talent really getting sabotaged on the roster is Sasha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

So Sasha goes from chasing titles to being a part time valet in a jilted ex story line.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

Please tell me this feud isn't turning Sasha into someone's arm candy like with the no talents back between Trish leaving and the past couple years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

The fuck examples is Graves using.


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

Dancing like a boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

The hell is this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Playing Sasha's music to get a cheap pop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Wow, looks like commentary is getting some story lines to work with.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Graves just stirring up shit everywhere. I like it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

47 Meters Down.  They are now just releasing that film here.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, looks like commentary is getting some story lines to work with.


I like what they are doing.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Titus is gonna make it a win!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Holy shit, Titus won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Titus won for like the first time in months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Here is an idea, have Kalisto join Titus's stable just to go full heel on the rest of the roster in retaliation of Vince telling them to fuck off.  Would make for an interesting story line and would probably get support on Titus's side since it's probably  true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2017)

Kendo Stick on a Pole Match? Really? REALLY!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Normally this type of character assassination would be ignored but knowing how the rebuttal will go.  And what's this watered down Katie Vick story line garbage.


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

that was flat....


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kendo Stick on a Pole Match? Really? REALLY!?


It's stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Smart of creative keeping the mic off of Bayley for this segment.  Let her actions speak for her.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

So is it a no-DQ match with a kendo stick on a pole?  Or is the kendo stick the only item they are allowed to use?


----------



## Black Superman (May 29, 2017)

Randy Orton is the textbook definition of white privilege, at least John Cena has enough charisma going for him as a top face. Randy sucks, he's always sucked tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So is it a no-DQ match with a kendo stick on a pole?  Or is the kendo stick the only item they are allowed to use?



It's an On a Pole match, rules be damn unless needed.


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

Black Superman said:


> Randy Orton is the textbook definition of white privilege, at least John Cena has enough charisma going for him. Randy sucks, he's always sucked tbh.


Randy's credibility took a nose-dive after the House of Horrors match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Enzo's new gimmick, getting his ass kicked off screen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Randy's credibility took a nose-dive after the House of Horrors match.


I agree.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

LMMFAO!


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Big Cass did it


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

This needs to end with Big Cass being the one attacking Enzo for being a fuckup.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Big Cass did it


If it isn't big Cass, WWE made a mistake.

Enzo and Cass are one of WWE's most reliable pops.  But this is a great opportunity to split them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Big Cass did it for the people, he did it for The Rock


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

TJ P is the Becky Lynch of the Cruiserweight division.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

I'm not interested in this match.  Because I feel like I have watched it 3-4 times already.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Roman is just tip toeing over the heel line


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

Am I the only one digging this new/old Goldust?

Also these few words promo with the not caring seems to be best for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

An old school Goldust promo again.   And now for Truth's rebuttal.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Oh fuck no


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

R-Truth.  Blacksploitation movies in one person it seems


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Goldust/Truth should be a interesting match if both were in their prime but now.   Well at least they got something left in the tank and not Foley/Funk family on their knees begging them to stop past their prime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Interesting enough, I remember Booker T's feud with Stevie Ray.    Was a while back.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

All of this feels anti climatic as we know Lesnar vs Reigns for the Universal Title is pretty much penciled in for Mania 34


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting enough, I remember Booker T's feud with Stevie Ray.    Was a while back.


Ahmed Johnson replaced him in Harlem Heat 2000


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ahmed Johnson replaced him in Harlem Heat 2000



How long did that last until Johnson go himself injured again?


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> How long did that last until Johnson go himself injured again?


I think so, that was a weird time when WCW was falling off a cliff


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

Buckle Bomb into Superman punch. The same buckle bomb that dislocated Balor's shoulder, and retired Sting


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

I wonder if anyone is counting Roman's wrestling moves again like 2 weeks ago when he did over 10 different moves and all Finn did were kicks and punches.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if anyone is counting Roman's wrestling moves again like 2 weeks ago when he did over 10 different moves and all Finn did were kicks and punches.



That shit only applies to cena n roman when it comes to marks


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2017)

Wow, a clean win for Reigns.  Also good counter by Roman.  Very entertaining match.


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

OOOOAAAHHHHHHHHHH

Rollins has been defeated and sent back to the indies.


----------



## Dellinger (May 29, 2017)

I'm done with this pile of shit company


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> I'm done with this pile of shit company





The Rollins fans are pissed everywhere I go.

From Reddit to WrestlingForums to here.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

Honestly shocked either got a clean victory.  Last Raw before PPV with that many in the main event of the PPV usually ends in a clusterfuck. Pleasantly surprised



God Movement said:


> The Rollins fans are pissed everywhere I go.
> 
> From Reddit to WrestlingForums to here.



Isn't Seth still holding more pinfalls over Roman than Roman over Seth.  (I actually only can think of one win for Roman and that just happened.)


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Full Power Roman > Seth Rollins > One Armed Roman > Balor > Drugged Up Roman

This is how I have the powerscale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> The Rollins fans are pissed everywhere I go.
> 
> From Reddit to WrestlingForums to here.



You got Roman going clean over 2 participants on the extreme rules match.Just have him main event every PPV with Lesnar.


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't Seth still holding more pinfalls over Roman than Roman over Seth.  (I actually only can think of one win for Roman and that just happened.)



Rollins definitely has the last victory. But of course, if Roman doesn't lose to Seth Rollins every time the Rollins fans won't be able to cope. Either way that Spear sent Rollins half way to ROH.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2017)

Pretty good main event.


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> You got Roman going clean over 2 participants on the extreme rules match.Just have him main event every PPV with Lesnar.



Yeah. Now it looks like he's going to win the match, but he isn't. No point booking Reigns like some sort of underdog. He beat Taker. He's the best of the best. So they're booking him like it.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Seems like Roman should win on Sunday.  I already decided to skip the PPV though.  If anything good happens, I will read about it and watch it later.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

I doubt Roman will win Sunday.  Vince isn't giving away his planned WM on some B show PPV with a shitty name from a half decent song.  Expect Joe or Bray to be the one to win.

I'm hoping it's Joe because I think he and Brock could make a good stiff match.

Although it makes no sense to have a guy who beat Taker at WM to look weak against most of the main event.  I know it looks shitty but you don't give someone the win that potentially retired the biggest and longest running WWE guy and have him look weak against others.


----------



## Dellinger (May 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Yeah. Now it looks like he's going to win the match, but he isn't. No point booking Reigns like some sort of underdog. He beat Taker. He's the best of the best. So they're booking him like it.



Beating Taker meant shit.They had Shane wrestle him 

It's not about winning the match or not,it's about making everyone look strong.Only Roman looks strong.Vince is just tripping and the ratings are the proof.Both of his shows are shit.

At least Okada vs Omega is in 2 weeks.NJPW has these guys at their top while WWE has Roman and the Maharajah.This is laughable for WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Full Power Roman > Seth Rollins > One Armed Roman > Balor > Drugged Up Roman
> 
> This is how I have the powerscale.


And where is SuperCena on that?


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Beating Taker meant shit.They had Shane wrestle him
> 
> It's not about winning the match or not,it's about making everyone look strong.Only Roman looks strong.Vince is just tripping and the ratings are the proof.Both of his shows are shit.
> 
> At least Okada vs Omega is in 2 weeks.NJPW has these guys at their top while WWE has Roman and the Maharajah.This is laughable for WWE.



You don't think Rollins looked strong in his loss?


----------



## God Movement (May 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> And where is SuperCena on that?



Below Full Power Roman. PRIME Super Cena however is the GOAT.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> You don't think Rollins looked strong in his loss?



If anyone thinks Rollins didn't look strong they're deluding themselves.  The guy gave as much as he took.  I'm certain people must think losing even if you did a ton of damage = looking weak as fuck.


----------



## Dellinger (May 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> You don't think Rollins looked strong in his loss?



Losing to a single spear means you look strong ?  Roman no selled most of Seth's offense.Too bad Roman's moveset is literally nonexistent or else maybe Seth would look better.

Heck Seth,Finn,all the guys in RAW should just stop bothering.This is just the trip to another Roman coronation at WM.They will look like shit compared to him and Brock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If anyone thinks Rollins didn't look strong they're deluding themselves.  The guy gave as much as he took.  I'm certain people must think losing even if you did a ton of damage = looking weak as fuck.



DOn't compare a buckle bomb,frog splashes and shit with freaking superman punches.


----------



## Legend (May 29, 2017)

...Dive


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

Seth Rollins as a babyface hasn't been booked as strong as Roman.  So no one should be that surprised by this.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2017)

My Extreme Rules Predictions:

Swann/Banks
Golddust?
Neville
Ambrose
Cesaro/Sheamus
Bayley
Balor

Feel pretty confident about most of those.  Miz/Ambrose is the biggest question mark to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2017)

Roman needs to win.

Nobody tryna see Brock vs Finn or bray.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Losing to a single spear means you look strong ?  Roman no selled most of Seth's offense.Too bad Roman's moveset is literally nonexistent or else maybe Seth would look better.
> 
> Heck Seth,Finn,all the guys in RAW should just stop bothering.This is just the trip to another Roman coronation at WM.They will look like shit compared to him and Brock.



I knew this guy doesn't only make sense at the OL but in this shitty wrestling thread too.

WWE and all their transitional champions should enjoy their shitty reign because it will be fed again to underserving assholes like Roman and some other part timer on SD named John.

I'm only following NXT ever since WM and by God, Tyler Bate could be the next coming of Super Cena if they book him properly. He has the talent, the looks...but lacks the height.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman needs to win.
> 
> Nobody tryna see Brock vs Finn or bray.





I want to see Lesnar suplex Fat Joe


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2017)

Sometimes I wish that Seth never injured/retired the wrong people


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I want to see Lesnar suplex Fat Joe


That'd be good. But that should be like at a summer slam or rumble with a joe who has a lot more momentum.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That'd be good. But that should be like at a summer slam or rumble with a joe who has a lot more momentum.



I wanna see Brock exposed. I'm absolutely sure he will gas out if he sends Fat Joe to suplex city


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

Guys........Mafia 3 too intense for me


----------



## The Big Mumbo (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman needs to win.
> 
> Nobody tryna see Brock vs Finn or bray.


It's just a filler contender before Summerslam. It's a spot that was obviously going to Strowman, now Finn is the clear frontrunner.

I think they'll do a trilogy between Roman and Brock with Roman winning the title off Brock at Summerslam, Brock winning it back at the Rumble and then the deciding match at Mania


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2017)

Big Dog is a brawler. So Big Dog doesn't need 100 moves since he has in-ring psychology to make up for it.



People criticizing Big Dog for not having dozens of suplexes and top rope moves but haven't made a peep about Austin using like 5 moves himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> It's just a filler contender before Summerslam. It's a spot that was obviously going to Strowman, now Finn is the clear frontrunner.
> 
> I think they'll do a trilogy between Roman and Brock with Roman winning the title off Brock at Summerslam, Brock winning it back at the Rumble and then the deciding match at Mania



Finn isn't the clear runner at all. The only thing that is clear is bray won't be winning.

If you're basing off the fact he had a segment with Paul. That shit means nothing considering roman beat him recently.

Not saying finn can't win but roman clearly has the most momentum.

And there is never a filler when it comes to brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2017)

supposedly the E is super short on ideas:
fought people who're virtually inhuman themselves


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Love the Titus Brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

the only reason why Finn used only 2 moves against Roman, is because Roman is so untalented, he doesn't know how to sell Finn's moves properly. Vince doesn't want to risk his big bitch being injured


----------



## Dellinger (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Big Dog is a brawler. So Big Dog doesn't need 100 moves since he has in-ring psychology to make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> People criticizing Big Dog for not having dozens of suplexes and top rope moves but haven't made a peep about Austin using like 5 moves himself.



>in-ring psychology

>Can't even sell a move like buckle bomb correctly

ugh

Also being a brawler doesn't mean you have to throw 20 superman punches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> >in-ring psychology
> 
> >Can't even sell a move like buckle bomb correctly
> 
> ...



They agreed on the spot. And it was a cool spot.

Let's talk about how Styles no sold an Attitude Adjustment.



We're watching Big Dog under a microscope because our expectations of him are so high.

And he didn't really no sell it. He was exhausted on the mat right after the Superman Punch counter.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dellinger (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> They agreed on the spot. And it was a cool spot.
> 
> Let's talk about how Styles no sold an Attitude Adjustment.
> 
> ...


 

Seth would easily pull this off.

WWE presents Roman as this strong big dawg yet he is weaker than most main eventers :heston

What a failure.He can only have a good match with the best performers in the roster.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Seth would easily pull this off.
> 
> WWE presents Roman as this strong big dawg yet he is weaker than most main eventers :heston
> 
> What a failure.He can only have a good match with the best performers in the roster.



that's funny and painful to watch at the same time. look at how competent the big bitch really is!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

WWE 2k18 Roman should have superman punches as his normal running attack. and his signature moves will be wolf howl taunt 1 and wolf howl taunt 2. his finishers are running hug 1 and running hug 3 

do you guys really think Roman can sell Finn's stiff sling blade? bitch pls lol


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Tyler Bate is stronger than Roman Reigns


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2017)

Rollins fans still jealous of Big Dog.

What a time to be alive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> >in-ring psychology
> 
> >Can't even sell a move like buckle bomb correctly
> 
> ...



No but if Vince tells you to do 20 superman punches you do 20 superman punches.

Here's the thing.  Vince is a dictator if you want money if he tells you to jump you say "how high sir, thank you sir, please be kind sir." because there's no where else to go unless NJPW reaches prime WCW levels



Sakazuki said:


> Seth would easily pull this off.
> 
> WWE presents Roman as this strong big dawg yet he is weaker than most main eventers :heston
> 
> What a failure.He can only have a good match with the best performers in the roster.



That was on the Undertaker, it takes 2 to perform the pick up for the tombstone and Taker failed on his part due to his body being crippled as fuck.

As for good matches again takes 2 to do it.  Hell he has legit 4* matches with big show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2017)

Taker dead tried to cover up Roman flopping by making it a submission. Roman should have went with it.

 .


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

>Blaming Taker for Roman's fuck up


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Roman probably should win on Sunday.  And then he should win at Great Balls of Fire.  WWE has made it clear that he is their guy.

The ratings are terrible.  The WWE needs the Universal Champion to be on the show every week.  And they need him to defend the title at house shows.  Sink or swim with Roman.  He is their #1 merch seller.  They can't wait to do Roman/Brock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Tyler Bate is stronger than Roman Reigns


Tyler Bate is surprisingly pretty damn strong.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Scott Steiner should go back to WWE and bury the shit out of Roman


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman probably should win on Sunday.  And then he should win at Great Balls of Fire.  WWE has made it clear that he is their guy.
> 
> The ratings are terrible.  The WWE needs the Universal Champion to be on the show every week.  And they need him to defend the title at house shows.  Sink or swim with Roman.  He is their #1 merch seller.  They can't wait to do Roman/Brock at Wrestlemania.



last time i checked, ratings were also terrible when Roman was champ 



Rukia said:


> Tyler Bate is surprisingly pretty damn strong.



did you see all those strongman moves he was able to pull off? lol

his Takeover match with Dunne was a 4.7* for me. if only he pulled off more moves like his delayed brain buster and shit. Dunne is no slouch as well. that apron xplex was shit.

Tyler Bate is only 20 years old. They need to capitalize and take care of him properly. He can work as a wonderful heel too. Just have his entrance theme changed and he's set to go.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Scott Steiner should go back to WWE and bury the shit out of Roman



This is one nuclear cluster fuck that I would love to see.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Raiden said:


> This is one nuclear cluster fuck that I would love to see.



Scott calling Roman fat will bring tears to my eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2017)

I think he would also mention steroids . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I think he would also mention steroids . .



i'm fine with Scott calling Joe, Wyatt and Roman fat fucks


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

has anyone ever out bury Scott Steiner? lol


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2017)

Rollins fans clinging to all they can which is Roman's poor match with Taker.

They should be worried about Rollins' match with Hunter which was heatless and horrible.

Or the fact that Seth has no character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

I'm a fan of vanilla midgets. Rollins is far from being a vanilla midget. But that doesn't change the fact that Roman botches a lot and doesn't have the true strength to carry his opponents and doesn't know how to sell moves properly.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm fine with Scott calling Joe, Wyatt and Roman fat fucks



I actually need to see this now . Damn come back to WWE Scott.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

What's with these fairies trying to talk shit about Roman?

These hoes talking about how Roman can only have good matches with the best performers on the roster...

...friend, Roman IS the best performer on the roster.

BELIEVE DAT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I actually need to see this now . Damn come back to WWE Scott.



I legit miss Scott and his comical promos. especially the one about math


----------



## Xiammes (May 30, 2017)

Honestly, Roman and AJ put on the best matches of 2016, their match quality hasn't dropped all that much. I don't know what people expected with the Roman and Taker match, though it did expose that Roman isn't as strong as they book him, he needs to stop skipping leg day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's with these fairies trying to talk shit about Roman?
> 
> These hoes talking about how Roman can only have good matches with the best performers on the roster...
> 
> ...



I bet your ass Roman can't even beat Dalton Castle or Patrick Clark irl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

BTW, anyone notice how horribly Finn botched the finishing run to the triple threat last night by going to the top rope 20 feet away from Bray and Joe and then having to climb down like a moron and proceed to completely botch a Slingblade, tell Bray to redo the spot and then hit another slingblade?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> BTW, anyone notice how horribly Finn botched the finishing run to the triple threat last night by going to the top rope 20 feet away from Bray and Joe and then having to climb down like a moron and proceed to completely botch a Slingblade, tell Bray to redo the spot and then hit another slingblade?



not his fault when Bray can't carry his fat ass around the ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

That This is your Life segment with Alexa was fucking brutal btw. It seems like the writers were setting Alexa up to fail with that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Cheeseburger>Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

ROH is trash. How the hell can anyone watch that shit these days.

Crews has the WOAT selfie game btw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That This is your Life segment with Alexa was fucking brutal btw. It seems like the writers were setting Alexa up to fail with that shit.


No coming back from that.

Love Alexa.  But the crowd is going to groan any time she comes out to cut a promo for the rest of her career.

I'm actually hoping Meltzer or someone can get some additional information about that segment.  Is a writer to blame?  Did Alexa go off script?  Does Alexa have heat backstage?  Definitely curious to get more info on the worst segment I have seen all year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

The segment also made Bayley look stupid and weak.

To think, the women's division went from main eventing ppvs to this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

> "We wish Alexa the best in all future endeavors."


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

i doubt sasha could've done a better this is your life segment


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

DA BIG BITCH CANT TOUCH THIS


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Honestly, Roman and AJ put on the best matches of 2016, their match quality hasn't dropped all that much. I don't know what people expected with the Roman and Taker match, though it did expose that Roman isn't as strong as they book him, he needs to stop skipping leg day.



What the match should have been when the no DQ was announced.  A brutal affair with weapons and strong "powerful" moves done.  With Taker kicking out of everything and Roman going berserk mode with a chair destroying the Undertaker.  Think Austin heel turn vs Rock ending of match minus Vince.

No moves that required Taker to lift himself up with that hip of his (The failure of the Tombstone which was on him not being able to lift himself, like victims of the move are supposed to do.  OR any powerbombs) was also a must.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i doubt sasha could've done a better this is your life segment


Who knows.  I just don't want to see anything like that ever again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

The only reason the first This is your Life worked was because Rock and Foley are two of the greatest talkers ever and could make the shittiest writing work. It was originally written by Russo and you could tell the segment was shit. Rock and Foley just had the chemistry to power through it and make it entertaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> What the match should have been when the no DQ was announced.  A brutal affair with weapons and strong "powerful" moves done.  With Taker kicking out of everything and Roman going berserk mode with a chair destroying the Undertaker.  Think Austin heel turn vs Rock ending of match minus Vince.
> 
> No moves that required Taker to lift himself up with that hip of his (The failure of the Tombstone which was on him not being able to lift himself, like victims of the move are supposed to do.  OR any powerbombs) was also a must.



So going to the gym and lifting weights are all for show and not for carrying your opponents in a wrestling match? 

Oh my God, I just realized this!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

i would like to see a This is Your Life, Paige segment.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Love the Titus Brand.


Mid key one of the funniest acts in WWE atm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2017)

WWE are building Rollins up as Roman Reigns' counterpart. Like Austin and Rock. It's a shame.

Reigns and Omega makes more sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i would like to see a This is Your Life, Paige segment.



hosted by Xavier Woods


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> WWE are building Rollins up as Roman Reigns' counterpart. Like Austin and Rock. It's a shame.
> 
> Reigns and Omega makes more sense.



I guess you haven't heard the news. Omega is WWE bound next year and will be the permanent face of the company.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Sasha and Swann dancing was fine imo.  The CW match only lasted two minutes.  And then we got their goofy act afterwards.  Totally harmless and easy to watch segment from a brutal 3 hour and 10 minutes Raw.  Don't see why it would get any hate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Omega is the only man who can take the throne from Big Dog. I have admitted this multiple times and in multiple avenues. This is the truth.
> 
> However, Rollins was exposed majorly by Big Dog last night. Stone Cold Steve Austin is on record saying that Rollins has no character. And he is right. Rollins can be an upper mid card guy. But once Omega comes to the WWE he is done for. If only Styles was 5 years younger. He would be Reigns' counterpart. A true top guy with charisma.
> 
> Rollins was buried last night. And Big Dog and I smiled.


I gotta admit before this comment before would alienate me . Now I just find them hilarious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Austin has no credibility when he is drunk posting 

The only one who got exposed last night was Roman and his 2 moves of doom and fake strength.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

its funny how Roman calls himself self the BIG DOG. it just shows that he is the BIGGEST YES MAN, ass kissing bitch of Vince McMahon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> "HOW IS EVERYONE DOING? I'M SETH FREAKING ROLLINS. I AM THE KINGSLAYER"



"HI EVERYONE. MY NAME IS ROMAN REIGNS. DA BIG DOG"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

being legit Roman and Seth should be the Austin / Rock.

Dean should be buried and fired

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Pretend Seth landed that knee attack on Roman last night.  Am I supposed to believe that Roman would lose to a weak move like that?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Seth "Thieving" Rollins sounds really cool. WWE should have a new tshirt based on this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

Also bring in someone else to replace Ambrose when the shield comes back. Say, Cena


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> being legit Roman and Seth should be the Austin / Rock.
> 
> Dean should be buried and fired


Dean is just a stale character in a sea of stale characters.

Raw may be the A show.  But Dean was absolutely demoted during the Superstar shakeup.  He was the #1 draft pick during the brand split.  He was supposed to be the guy that carried Smackdown.  And it simply didn't happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also bring in someone else to replace Ambrose when the shield comes back. Say, Cena



Can't imagine John wearing a bulletproof vest 



Rukia said:


> Dean is just a stale character in a sea of stale characters.
> 
> Raw may be the A show.  But Dean was absolutely demoted during the Superstar shakeup.  He was the #1 draft pick during the brand split.  He was supposed to be the guy that carried Smackdown.  And it simply didn't happen.



Dean is contented with having Renee as his gf

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pretend Seth landed that knee attack on Roman last night.  Am I supposed to believe that Roman would lose to a weak move like that?



Rain Trigger is not Seth's finisher. He tried to do the curbstomp I heard but Roman no sell it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

[



Rukia said:


> Dean is just a stale character in a sea of stale characters.
> 
> Raw may be the A show.  But Dean was absolutely demoted during the Superstar shakeup.  He was the #1 draft pick during the brand split.  He was supposed to be the guy that carried Smackdown.  And it simply didn't happen.



He was #2 though.   Plus he admitted to being complacent. If Deano really has any pull, he should have told Vince to let him free reigns and turn heel. 

I think Vince won't let anyone freedom again due to Punk. He probably is paranoid if he lets someone go off the rails they'll see themselves bigger than the company which in fact is how they got over. They need those types.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Can't imagine John wearing a bulletproof vest


Anything to get over with the crowd


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Why didn't WWE find a television partner that was okay with an R rating?  The PG era just isn't working.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Roman should go heel and form a new Shield.  And he would constantly be a thorn in the side of Ambrose, Rollins, and basically anyone on Raw that isn't in the group.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anything to get over with the crowd



I actually pitched a corporate gimmick for John but Nikki said no


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

I miss all those AE stable feuds like the Ministry of Darkness vs. Corporation. We are no longer getting any of that shit nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Titus Brand needs to grow Jake.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Titus Brand needs to grow Jake.



There's a shortage of black stars that's why I'm suggesting for people like Fat Wyatt to join.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

Roman needs to bring in Authors of Pain as his soldiers and form the Roman Empire.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Have Paul Ellering secretly plan the fall of the Empire and have The Revival bury his former stable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

Roman and AOP doing a triple Super Collider doe.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman and AOP doing a triple Super Collider doe.



Roman needing AOP to add a new move to his 2 moves of doom moveset


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Watch 125 Live tonight guys.  Sasha Banks is gonna be a godsend for the ratings.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Hey guys who have horrible arguments and opinions


I give you something to talk about
Ciampa has a torn acl

Talk about that


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Well it's NXT.  It seems like it was getting too crowded any way.  Good wrestlers aren't even capable of making it on to Takeover shows.

That's a bummer if true though.  That turn coming out of Chicago was all anyone was even talking about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

Ciampa tore his ACL way back in ROH too. Suffering another one right now is such bad timing. I hope it doesn't ruin his career.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Does it give Gargano a push though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I actually pitched a corporate gimmick for John but Nikki said no


Corporate John is definitely an idea they should have gone. He's technically a WWE Yes man anyways.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

Dean is stale and needs to be a heel

also, I was right:



> -- The Enzo getting beat up storyline now appears to be headed towards a Cass heel turn, as speculated by Dave Meltzer on the latest _Wrestling Observer Radio_. At least that is what WWE is strongly hinting at though it is expected that this storyline will play itself out over a few more weeks at least.
> 
> -- The Cass turn has been internally discussed for a while and now it makes more sense to happen ever since the Hardy Boyz rejoined WWE as they have sort of taken Enzo & Cass' role as the top babyface tag team whose job it is to get the audience into the show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

WWE having Corbin interrupt to stop Nakamura from talking. Smart.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

i WANNA SEE  Sami & Shinsuke vs KO & Corbin tonight.

Maybe AJ vs Dolph?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> i WANNA SEE  Sami & Shinsuke vs KO & Corbin tonight.
> 
> Maybe AJ vs Dolph?


Pretty sure Sami is dead man. And lol KO with that shade on Sami.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pretty sure Sami is dead man. And lol KO with that shade on Sami.


I'm God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Naka making some good points


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE having Corbin interrupt to stop Nakamura from talking. Smart.


he's talking now though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> i WANNA SEE  Sami & Shinsuke vs KO & Corbin tonight.
> 
> Maybe AJ vs Dolph?


You called it 100%


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

What did that man naka say


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> he's talking now though.


I like how they're treating him on the mic. He doesn't say much though his facial expressions go a long way to conveying his emotions then when he does its short, succinct and to the point.
Even though KO and Corbin did most of the talking I'd say he held his own promo wise.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

"I've been beating up Sami for 15 years"
Unreal shade from KO. So good on the mic man.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What did that man naka say


Just being honest.  I didn't understand him very well.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> What did that man naka say


KO can't talk shit because he pinned him last week. Corbin can't talk shit because Zayn beat him twice.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Honestly, Corbin loses more than he wins.  How can he claim to deserve anything at this point?

Even Bray Wyatt thinks Corbin loses a lot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, Corbin loses more than he wins.  How can he claim to deserve anything at this point?
> 
> Even Bray Wyatt thinks Corbin loses a lot.


Not really. Checked online. His Win Rate on the Main Roster is 55% while his Loss Rate is 40% (and apparently 5% Draws) 
Plus WWE play on this thing were Corbin dominates but usually he has this 1 moment of frustration and anger that ends up costing him matches. Its actually pretty consistent to his character which I'll give WWE props for.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

FUCK. Just realised SD is in Atlanta. Could have made the drive down from Athens FFS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

See. Corbin's moment of anger.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

It's stupid for these guys to get mad about collisions like that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

I like that the Tag Teams are getting exposure again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

My prediction is Natalya.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

"Kendo Stick on a Pole" is an ever dumber match stipulation than House of Horrors. 100% serious whoever pitched that match idea should be fired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Kendo Stick on a Pole" is an ever dumber match stipulation than House of Horrors. 100% serious whoever pitched that match idea should be fired.



Vince Russo did the kendo stick on a pole match before.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince Russo did the kendo stick on a pole match before.


It was stupid back then it is stupid now.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

Here comes the New Day


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

New day fucks New day fucks.;


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

New Day vs. Usos. I'm down with that.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Usos were cutting an awesome promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Usos were cutting an awesome promo.


Their promo skills have increased a lot since they went Heel. Not sure if they were always that good and allowed to cut loose or they worked on it.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Wait.  New Day doesn't even have to win a match to get a title shot??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Yo but where is Rusev?


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo but where is Rusev?


He's dead Jim


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo but where is Rusev?


Rusev was definitely holding Jinder back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Vince soaking up those Indian Rupees


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Love Fashion Files too much. 
Guess the Women aren't Main Eventing. Which means Styles/Ziggler are. Good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Love Fashion Files too much.
> Guess the Women aren't Main Eventing. Which means Styles/Ziggler are. Good.


SD is in Atlanta.  AJ should main event.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Tamina has a zero percent chance of winning.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

I'd love to take Becky doggy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Ring the bell ref!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

No reason to not ring the bell.  This ref is an idiot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

This is chaos but in a good way


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is chaos but in a good way


Not if there is no match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not if there is no match.


We just had a table spot. It'll be good regardless (we should have a match though).


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

That Women's Money in the Bank match looks like it will happen.  This is still a rip-off though.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We just had a table spot. It'll be good regardless (we should have a match though).


I don't like it.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

MiTB


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Charlotte a goat 

Mitb gkmma be so lit since im a be there


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

It makes Naomi look like kind of a paper champion.  Two PPVs in a row without defending her title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte a goat
> 
> Mitb gkmma be so lit since im a be there


Moonsault off the ladder onto the other 4 competitors going to be lit


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It makes Naomi look like kind of a paper champion.  Two PPVs in a row without defending her title.


So what does that make brock


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Everyone knows Brock is a part timer that only does this for the money.  He's sort of a special case.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It makes Naomi look like kind of a paper champion.  Two PPVs in a row without defending her title.


She was involved in a feud culminating last PPV. She's hardly the first champion to not defend a title at a PPV because they are involved in another match or their opponents are fighting at the PPV for a shot at the title.
Owens is about to do so at MITB, Ambrose has done it a couple of times, etc...


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

You think she wants to sit out the first women's money in the bank ladder match?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

lol Fandango.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Hey look, it's Smackdown Live during a commercial break.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Breezango defo doing this to fuck with their opponents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

It's working!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Push Breezango!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Backlash rejuvenated Ziggler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Ziggler/AJ going to be lit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Ahh I see we're getting Patriot Orton now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Jinder's promo is actually pretty good.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

USA chants are stupid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

"My grandfather would smack me for losing the title *to someone like Jinder Mahal.*"
Tumblr is going to be very very angry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ahh I see we're getting Patriot Orton now


What is ironic is that he was bad conduct discharged from the US Military.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Wonder if they'll have Naka pin KO for 3 weeks running.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Which kick is the best.

Sami's Helluva Kick
HBK's Sweet Chin Music
Nakamura's Kinshasa
or other notable ones


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Dolph's cash in was SO SO GOOD


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

Randy is the great white oppressor

but in other news:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Which kick is the best.
> 
> Sami's Helluva Kick
> HBK's Sweet Chin Music
> ...


Sweet Chin Music > NXT Kinshasa > Helluva Kick > Main Roster Kinshasa
Maybe its just me but Naka doesn't hit the Kinshasa as forcefully as he did on NXT ever since he was called up. Think he was told to tone it down.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Nakamura's main roster move set is lousy.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> Randy is the great white oppressor
> 
> but in other news:


They are doing Nia a favor.  Raw has been killing their women.  Alicia Fox has had the best month out of all the women on Raw.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

That was borderline SHibata stiff


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Ziggler beat Styles? Clean? I'm not even mad. He NEEDED that. Great match and smart wrestling from both men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

No one wins in their hometown, heres looking at you Randy


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Tired of vince man


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Lol, hometown streak continues.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

That was a good match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

Was a good match. Expect many people to complain because Styles lost clean (these are some of the same people who complain that Reigns never loses cleanly too). Gives Ziggler much needed momentum. Guessing all six guys will get their moment of looking strong to hype up their parity going in to MITB which is good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2017)

What a fucking waste of AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Was a good match. Expect many people to complain because Styles lost clean (these are some of the same people who complain that Reigns never loses cleanly too). Gives Ziggler much needed momentum. Guessing all six guys will get their moment of looking strong to hype up their parity going in to MITB which is good.



Shut the fuck up


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2017)

Legend said:


> No one wins in their hometown, heres looking at you Randy


Naomi.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut the fuck up


Man is mad because I speak the truth


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man is mad because I speak the truth



What truth


Much needed for momentum for what? To not win the mitb?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2017)

Corbin been losing lately yet he's gonna win the mitb then go back to losing.

That's wwe for ya.


----------



## Legend (May 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Naomi.


Exception to the rule, Vince doesnt wanna look too racist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Sasha snatched Alicia bald!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Corbin winning mitb would be stupid.  Worst option to be honest.

He's not over.  And there is no guarantee he will ever be over.  His bald head doesn't help either tbh.  Fucking fix it!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Mustafa Ali is beating the hell out of Gulak!


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2017)

Neville/AA hot segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin winning mitb would be stupid.  Worst option to be honest.
> 
> He's not over.  And there is no guarantee he will ever be over.  His bald head doesn't help either tbh.  Fucking fix it!




Aka he's winning it.


I'd personally prefer sami.

Naka n aj don't need it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin winning mitb would be stupid.  Worst option to be honest.
> 
> He's not over.  And there is no guarantee he will ever be over.  His bald head doesn't help either tbh.  Fucking fix it!


Needs to put his hair in a manbun.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Owens winning it would be fun.  It's more fun when a heel has the briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

I like the idea of Graves having something to do with the attacks on Enzo.  Maybe he didn't do it, but he is involved somehow?  He has hated Enzo for a long time.  It fits.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Needs to put his hair in a manbun.



that bald spot is preventing his main title push


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that bald spot is preventing his main title push


And the flabby tummy!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

chubby corbin gasses out after doing 2 deep sixes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Corbin should be in the midcard.  If he ever gets over and gets really hated, then you can push him for the world title.

You have already booked this guy against your biggest babyfaces (Ambrose, Cena, Styles, and Zayn).  And the fans still don't care.  Jinder at least has the anti-American gimmick.  Corbin has nothing.  The anti-hair gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

now we know why he's called the LONE WOLF


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

He needs to have a hair vs hair match against someone.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Corey Graves and Cass killing Enzo.  That would be really great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2017)

Corbin got to eliminate Braun in the Andre Battle Royal too. Like, wtf...why is he pushed with all these big moments on ppv when they have him constantly losing otherwise.

He's a lot better when he's on Talking Smack, but he's wearing a hat to hide his baldspot most of the time on there.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Monster Titus O'Neil beating tiny Kalisto with a roll up is one of the funniest finishes in a while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corey Graves and Cass killing Enzo.  That would be really great.



Graves absolutely hate Enzo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

dat midget doesn't deserve to be in the ring lol


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Graves is tricking Angle too.  He's either working for Stephanie or this is a power play that he came up with on his own.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

does it mean that Graves would manage Cass probably?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Maybe?  He's also their best commentator though.  So they might not want to remove him from that capacity.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2017)

Graves and DBry tag stable when? lmao


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2017)

Sami just needs to go back to the indies, the guy is just awful on tv and its clear there is a massive hate boner so they don't want him to get over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

WWE tries hard to make us think that Sami is neurotic and annoying.  He clearly has people in the back that dislike him.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (May 31, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Sami just needs to go back to the indies, the guy is just awful on tv and its clear there is a massive hate boner so they don't want him to get over.



Can he take Rollins with him?


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He needs to have a hair vs hair match against someone.


He looks even worse bald.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Where's a good old fashioned bra and panties match when you need one?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

The ratings went down guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Would be a good way to introduce her to the SD Live Women's Roster. Also half the women in this MITB match are going to end up dead.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

I wouldn't put her in.

I feel like this is a good way to settle things between Becky, Charlotte, and the Welcoming committee.  They traded wins at Smackdown and at Backlash.  This is a good way to resolve things or move them forward.  Lana hasn't been a part of the storyline.  She has no experience with any of these women.  I would hold off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would be a good way to introduce her to the SD Live Women's Roster. Also half the women in this MITB match are going to end up dead.


Hell no . She's way too green to be put in a ladder match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hell no . She's way too green to be put in a ladder match.


You're right. Its probably safest that way. I can already imagine how messy it'd be with the likes of Carmella in the MITB match


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Tamina can't climb the ladder.  Carmella can't set one up.

Lol.  I just imagined Charlotte and Becky doing all of the work for the match.  Setting up ladders, taking bumps, etc.  probably so someone else can win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2017)

Nattie will probably win even though she's objectively a terrible wrestler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Was trawling through reddit and I finally found out why Brian Kendrick's Shiranui variant is called Sliced Bread #2. 
Apparently the explanation is: "There is a saying that goes '______ is the best thing since sliced bread.' By naming his finisher Sliced Bread #2, Kendrick is saying this isn't the best thing since sliced bread, it's the next sliced bread."
It always bugged me for the longest time because I always thought wtf is Sliced Bread #1?


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)

a returning Paige or an emerging Asuka will win.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> a returning Paige or an emerging Asuka will win.


Paige is on RAW though


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nattie will probably win even though she's objectively a terrible wrestler.


Natalya actually gets cheered for some reason.  It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Almas lost again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its probably safest that way. I can already imagine how messy it'd be with the likes of Carmella in the MITB match



She's barely gotten wrestling training. The type of training she needs for these massive bumps would require time. Something she wouldn't have.

Plus I'm sick of giving Divas a chance. Time to make them into sex dolls again


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

I'm probably going to win the predictions contest for Extreme Rules.  It seems like I always win.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

Best part of a decent Smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm probably going to win the predictions contest for Extreme Rules.  It seems like I always win.


I thought the contest were only for the Big 4 PPVs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

I can still win even if there isn't an official contest.  

(WWE is dumb asf if Sheamus and Cesaro lose.)


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She's barely gotten wrestling training. The type of training she needs for these massive bumps would require time. Something she wouldn't have.
> 
> Plus I'm sick of giving Divas a chance. Time to make them into sex dolls again


I'd volunteer for that duty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 31, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'd volunteer for that duty.


As long as I get to "train" Becky you can have everyone else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

You met Becky, didn't you?


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As long as I get to "train" Becky you can have everyone else.


I'll share Alexa if you'll share Becky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2017)

I have met a couple of wrestlers IRL.  Never talked to them though.

I saw RVD on a cruise.  And I sat near Stevie Ray on an airplane once.


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2017)

I've met a bunch of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You met Becky, didn't you?


Was gonna ask her out but fucking Vinny


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its probably safest that way. I can already imagine how messy it'd be with the likes of Carmella in the MITB match


Its the safest way to put a female who just started training months ago by putting her first televised match ever in a ladder match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its the safest way to put a female who just started training months ago by putting her first televised match ever in a ladder match?


Uhh. I was agreeing with Dean's post where he said she's too green so she shouldn't be put in. Hence her not being put in is safest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Uhh. I was agreeing with Dean's post where he said she's too green so she shouldn't be put in. Hence her not being put in is safest.


I think you worded it odd or something. I at first thought you were disagreeing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think you worded it odd or something. I at first thought you were disagreeing


That's probably it. I should go back and re-clarify.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

so I checked out the latest Raw and Smackdown youtube vids


man. I never felt so angry at the lack of writing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Wwe interested in dalton castle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe interested in dalton castle



OH MY GOD!! ONE OF MY VISIONS HAS COME TRUE AGAIN!!

Dalton will make Roman his bitch boy slave forever!


----------



## EJ (Jun 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> OH MY GOD!! ONE OF MY VISIONS HAS COME TRUE AGAIN!!
> 
> Dalton will make Roman his bitch boy slave forever!



Roman is here to stay as a main eventer..

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2017)

You all will thank me after my next post. I better see the love.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah no way they're going to demote Roman if none of the crap so far has stopped htem.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2017)

Gimme all your likes and reps

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Jake Cena keeps wanting Dalton Castle to sexually dominate Roman. Says a lot more about him than Roman tbh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Alexa had a good photo shoot.

But she is probably going to lay down and get pinned after Bayley cracks her one time with a kendo stick.  So I sort of roll my eyes at the content.

But good job.  Keep looking hot.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Smackdown ratings are up again.

Thank you Jinder!!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown ratings are up again.
> 
> Thank you Jinder!!


Remember Muhammad Hassan?  He was on his way to being the biggest heat draw in history (already sort of was it we're being honest) but they had to sack him for security reasons.  That was only a few years after 9/11 though.  This is good timing to push Jinder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

I think people are just glad that Orton isn't champ tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Jinder isn't even a big part of the show atm. I think people are more interested by stuff like AJ, Owens, the women and Nakamura.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Meh, Nakamura.  He started to get some "what" chants.  Did you guys notice?  He spoke two lines of dialogue and still got "what" chants.

Not exactly putting on great matches either.  WWE Nakamura isn't NJPW Nakamura.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Nakamura is just an entrance right now. That shitty match with Ziggler ruined his aura.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2017)

Being that I grew up in the AE, who can I compare Roman to as a draw?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Being that I grew up in the AE, who can I compare Roman to as a draw?


Nobody since he's not a draw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Also wtf wwe losing money and india really no source of money. 

Wtf is wwe even doing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Meh, Nakamura.  He started to get some "what" chants.  Did you guys notice?  He spoke two lines of dialogue and still got "what" chants.
> 
> Not exactly putting on great matches either.  WWE Nakamura isn't NJPW Nakamura.


This is a over reaction. He's wrestled three matches on live TV on the main roster not thirty.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

WWE just seems so clueless right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

WWE loves to open their shows with multi-person confrontations.  They do it almost every week.  And Nakamura is really going to struggle with those spots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

I hate wwe man.

Probably killed soul taker n shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This is a over reaction. He's wrestled three matches on live TV on the main roster not thirty.


Fair point.  But I also don't think his NXT work was exceptional either.  The match against Sami was great.  But his matches with Roode and Joe were only good.  Itami actually had a better match with Roode tbh.

He does though deserve the opportunity to get in with some of the best workers on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate wwe man.
> 
> Probably killed soul taker n shit.


aren't you going to mitb?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody since he's not a draw



False.

Roman is the biggest draw they currently have. Has less merchandise than Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Chris Jericho, Nikki Bella and AJ Styles, but outsells them all.

Without Roman, the plebs in the crowd would have absolutely nothing to react to. He's their biggest draw by far that isn't a part-timer and it's not even close.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fair point.  But I also don't think his NXT work was exceptional either.  The match against Sami was great.  But his matches with Roode and Joe were only good.  Itami actually had a better match with Roode tbh.
> 
> He does though deserve the opportunity to get in with some of the best workers on Smackdown.



Fair but it's not like rhoode is an excellent wrestler. I just feel like we over reacting over everything about naka now because its naka and he's on a higher standard and judgment. But I wouldn't be surprised if he's actually lukewarm in a few months because wwe don't care about u unless u Roman reigns.  Like roman is on raw but no one on smackdown even gets a build like him. Everyone on SD goes 50/50 while roman on raw eliminating everyone 


I am. The ppvs are always fun to go to. I just hate there is never any storylines anymore or actual build for people. Guys wrestling just to wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

He's not a draw compared to an attitude era guy though.  I was sort of thinking HHH would be a similar draw from that era?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> False.
> 
> Roman is the biggest draw they currently have. Has less merchandise than Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Chris Jericho, Nikki Bella and AJ Styles, but outsells them all.
> 
> Without Roman, the plebs in the crowd would have absolutely nothing to react to. He's their biggest draw by far that isn't a part-timer and it's not even close.


He sells merch he doesn't put asses in seats.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody since he's not a draw


LOL


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2017)

Roman killed RAW ratings worse than when Sheamus was champion. Roman doesn't even have the belt right now and the product still sucks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Seth Rollins is an example of someone that isn't a draw.  Like at all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> False.
> 
> Roman is the biggest draw they currently have. Has less merchandise than Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Chris Jericho, Nikki Bella and AJ Styles, but outsells them all.
> 
> Without Roman, the plebs in the crowd would have absolutely nothing to react to. He's their biggest draw by far that isn't a part-timer and it's not even close.


I'd like to redirect that question to you then. Is Roman nose tier?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman killed RAW ratings worse than when Sheamus was champion. Roman doesn't even have the belt right now and the product still sucks


Pretty sure Cena did that at the end of his full time run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins is an example of someone that isn't a draw.  Like at all.


No one is besides cena n brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

None of this s is the talents fault tho.
Everything goes to the higher ups.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is besides cena n brock


I think Chris Jericho was sort of a draw.  An entertaining guy from the attitude era.  I think people that bought tickets a few months ago wanted to see him.

I think if you advertised him for Summerslam right now... people would buy tickets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Chris Jericho was sort of a draw.  An entertaining guy from the attitude era.  I think people that bought tickets a few months ago wanted to see him.
> 
> I think if you advertised him for Summerslam right now... people would buy tickets.



Nah.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Do you think WWE is disappointed with Angle?  It seemed like making him GM would be a bigger deal.  WWE might have even thought he would boost the ratings slightly.  That clearly hasn't happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'd like to redirect that question to you then. Is Roman nose tier?



Roman gets much a much more visceral reaction from the crowd than HHH ever did. But yeah, I would say he's in that tier right under John Cena that guys like HHH, HBK, and Mankind occupy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you think WWE is disappointed with Angle?  It seemed like making him GM would be a bigger deal.  WWE might have even thought he would boost the ratings slightly.  That clearly hasn't happened.



They don't get it. People don't want to watch Kurt Angle being an authority figure, they want to see Kurt Angle wrestling and putting these jabronies into the Ankle lock.

Angle vs Roman or Angle vs Balor would get a lot of people talking, I feel.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2017)

WWE doesn't really have superstars, the only real draws in the company are Cena and Brock. WWe has things set up that they are going to be fine because there is no competitors and set up was to make more money then ever. The network is a huge crutch, it ensures that they are going to get a constant stream of revenue even during the down months.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2017)

The only superstars that would most likely draw are people who are either loved by the little jimmies or hardcore fans.

John is loved by little jimmies and single moms that's why he was a powerful draw. His colorful merchandise also boosted him to the top. 

CM Punk was a heel and was cherished by everyone when he did the unthinkable and did a shoot outta nowhere. 

JBL was a bonafide heel but his personality, gimmick and his promos were GOD tier and was pretty over and was a huge draw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The only superstars that would most likely draw are people who are either loved by the little jimmies or hardcore fans.
> 
> John is loved by little jimmies and single moms that's why he was a powerful draw. His colorful merchandise also boosted him to the top.
> 
> ...



Don't let the boos fool you. Cena is loved by most of the entire fan base.

Cm punk a goat to bad hhh wanted to get a w.

And boy... Guess u gotta stick to ur troll gimmick somehow

We've drew more money for wwe than jbl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2017)

You know what's crazy?

Roman is considered the top march seller but I've never seen a roman shirt in the crowd at any time.


I mostly see Seth n Finn shirts.

#hottake

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

I see a lot of P1 shirts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

I see a lot of Roman shirts in public worn by old Mexican guys at the mall.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I see a lot of Roman shirts in public worn by old Mexican guys at the mall.



It's well known that Big Dog's merch is cool to wear in public, like Armani or Gucci, it's high-end. Can't really say the same about certain others though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's well known that Big Dog's merch is cool to wear in public, like Armani or Gucci, it's high-end. Can't really say the same about certain others though.


You would look like a nerd wearing an architect shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

whatever happened to Ted and the others?

Seems like the old guys are gone from this thread.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2017)

I got vidya games and shows/movies in my backlog that i'd rather get through than a dubba dubba e episode when they're in their annual sleep mode, so that's definitely what effects my activity here


still here for the ppvs tho that may change to just major ppvs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

> Brian Kendrick is on Unleashed this week. About 30 minutes in, they go on a rant about how today's superstars act backstage. It's almost an 8 minute rant, so you pretty much have to listen to it yourself to catch it all.
> Highlight:
> [Brian Kendrick]: Cena asked how's my time around. This is my 4th time with the company. I said "John, I love it. The only thing that bothers me is you got guys who are leaving. They're not on the show, so they leave before the show starts...It's sad to see it go. To have an Undertaker, a JBL, an Eddie. You'd be terrified not to watch the matches."
> 
> ...



Goddamn Seth Rollins searching for his name on twitter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You know what's crazy?
> 
> Roman is considered the top march seller but I've never seen a roman shirt in the crowd at any time.
> 
> ...



i've never seen anyone wearing a Roman shirt. 

the design sucks. why would you print Roman's constipated face 3 times and a moon? 

his shirt is twilight level. what is he? jacob the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) doge?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Huge Monday Night Raw in 4 days guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Huge Monday Night Raw in 4 days guys.


You say that about RAW about every other week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2017)

Meltzer gave Roman vs Seth ****

Big Dog carrying Seth to the best match of his life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer gave Roman vs Seth ****
> 
> Big Dog carrying Seth to the best match of his life.


Royal Rumble 2015 Title Match tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

teddy said:


> I got vidya games and shows/movies in my backlog that i'd rather get through than a dubba dubba e episode when they're in their annual sleep mode, so that's definitely what effects my activity here
> 
> 
> still here for the ppvs tho that may change to just major ppvs


Ah got you. What type of video games ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2017)

Heh, starting off Impact with a cappella.    Well EC3 making things interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2017)

They really need to do away with that Grand Championship gimmick.  I know it's something different but three rounds only for the last one to really matter via pin or submission.  Keep the belt as a mid card reward but do away with that type of match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2017)

@teddy you ever see Soultaker anywhere?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2017)

Holy shit the KnockOuts division sure has fallen.    Man I know they are trying to remake the roster but damn the talent that left really is effecting the product.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

Least we know if Vinnie dies he'll go out looking like a built man. Dem veins though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow, didn't know Imapct was going back to India to do a show.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah TNA has the following:

Gail Kim (Part timer)
Madison Rayne
Laurel Von Ness
Allie
Rosemary
ODB
Diamante
Sienna
Angelina

Can't think of any more


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2017)

Guys.  Why did Cass attack Big Enzo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  Why did Cass attack Big Enzo?


cause the little midget's been nothing but a sandbag that's slowed him down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ah got you. What type of video games ?


Been playing for honor and injustice 2 mostly, with some uncharted multiplayer on the side



Gibbs said:


> @teddy you ever see Soultaker anywhere?



nope. he could be on a self imposed hiatus for all i know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2017)

teddy said:


> Been playing for honor and injustice 2 mostly, with some uncharted multiplayer on the side
> 
> 
> 
> nope. he could be on a self imposed hiatus for all i know



Nice. Are you a story type of player, cause I recommend Mafia 3.  Although gotta warn you it's got some heavy content

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

Injustice 2 is fun.  But I'm terrible at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

Can Bayley get Extreme?  And what is her relationship like with her father??

Hopefully we find out Sunday!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman gets much a much more visceral reaction from the crowd than HHH ever did. But yeah, I would say he's in that tier right under John Cena that guys like HHH, HBK, and Mankind occupy.



Yea I figured Nose or mankind tier, that's pretty good company. I can't consider him HBK level idk how much merch he sold but I guarantee he was a huge draw + top 10 technician all time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2017)

I was watching the raw before backlash 03'. Hollywood Rock had me cracking up, he trolled Goldberg so hard. Easily my favorite Rock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 2, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea I figured Nose or mankind tier, that's pretty good company. I can't consider him HBK level idk how much merch he sold but I guarantee he was a huge draw + top 10 technician all time.



HBK was hurt as a draw because they first made him champion in 1996, right before the Attitude Era, when business was in the dumps. So he gets credit for having some of the lowest draws as a champion because of that first title reign. He did a lot better when he came back from his back injury in the 00s and his matches with Angle, HHH and Undertaker drew well. I think his match with Hogan did really well too...but that might've been more Hogan than HBK.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK was hurt as a draw because they first made him champion in 1996, right before the Attitude Era, when business was in the dumps. So he gets credit for having some of the lowest draws as a champion because of that first title reign. He did a lot better when he came back from his back injury in the 00s and his matches with Angle, HHH and Undertaker drew well. I think his match with Hogan did really well too...but that might've been more Hogan than HBK.


Don't lie HBK God tier flailing selling was gold in the Hogan match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

I loved Hollywood Rock.  Loved the theme too.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2017)

Y2J himself just retweeted my tweet!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Y2J himself just retweeted my tweet!!!!!


It's the acknowledgement of Jericho. Let it flow maaaaaaaaaaan 


Also I hope Roman's knees break in next PPV .


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2017)

Wanna See?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2017)

A television actress from Arrow once retweeted something that I wrote.  That's the best I have done so far.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2017)

Angle vs Nakamura 
Angle vs Owens
Angle vs Sami


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 2, 2017)

My best friend once called out Kate Upton on Twitter about some MLB stuff, she responded, so he ripped apart her misuse of the word "your" in the response. Was shook seeing it happen on my TL.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  Why did Cass attack Big Enzo?


Why did a 7 foot guy have to attack enzo behind his back like he's a threat


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2017)

YouTube personality Trisha Paytas went on a tirade on Dolph Ziggler last night after Ziggler allegedly flaked on a scheduled date. Paytas, who has 2.7 million subscribers, started the video by calling Ziggler* "a f--ckboy who should be a man"* and revealed that they hooked up a year ago. She went back and forth between calling it her best one night stand ever to saying that it must not have been good because she doesn't remember it.

*"I don't really remember much of it, so when I say it was the best sex ever, I was f--king high and on drugs, so was it really even?"* she pondered. *"If I can't even remember it, then it wasn't the best sex ever."*

Paytas referred to Ziggler as "barely a celebrity" and said that they had been communicating regularly over the past few months. She said that Ziggler texted her a week ago saying that he was going to be in town and wanted to meet up for drinks this past Thursday. That day, he texted her and said that he wanted to meet at 10:30, but it couldn't be too late of an evening because he had to wake up early. Paytas told Ziggler not to flake because she was cancelling a date for him. *He told her that he couldn't put out tonight, and she said that it was fine, noting that while "she loves sex," she "doesn't have that much of it" because she's very picky.*

*"I just had my v----a cleaned this week, so I'm very, very picky on what goes inside of it and who goes inside of it,"* she explained. She added that she asked Ziggler where they should meet, and he didn't reply.

At around 10:10, Paytas texted Ziggler asking if he still wanted to meet. Ziggler replied, "I'm going to flake," adding, "I'm old." He said that he was still at the airport and his eyes were burning, and asked if they could reschedule for today which caused her to have a minor meltdown. Paytas later revealed that she had dated another wrestler in the past and had a similar experience.

*"I don't know what it is about wrestlers, they have these big f--king heads,"* she said. *"Wrestling's f--ing fake, but all the fans of this wrestling fake bullsh-t think it's real and think he's a god, and he starts thinking this sh-t too. That's what these wrestlers do."*

She said that she texted Ziggler that she doubts he'd want to meet up today after the video she was going to make. Ziggler once again said that he could meet up today and apologized for "always flaking."

*"As far as guys that I was into and like and think are good people, this guy was at the top of the list,"* Paytas said. *"This guy was polite [and] respectful. He talked to me, checked in with me. [He was] so f--ing sweet. Let this be a lesson to all men. If this guy - f--king Dolph Ziggler - who is traditionally good looking, has a good job... even he's not worth it, girls. Don't let f--king someone disrespect your f--king time and it's bulls--t. He is not that hot. Honestly, I can't remember the sex so it must have not been that good, I was drunk as f--k."*

Paytas finished her tirade by taking a shot at wrestling fans, apparently thinking that they don't know that it's scripted. She also added that Ziggler was leaving the business soon.

*"For all of you wrestling fans, wrestling is f--king fake,"* she revealed. *"This man is a 37-year-old man [and] not a God who is f--king leaving wrestling soon anyways."*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> YouTube personality Trisha Paytas went on a tirade on Dolph Ziggler last night after Ziggler allegedly flaked on a scheduled date. Paytas, who has 2.7 million subscribers, started the video by calling Ziggler* "a f--ckboy who should be a man"* and revealed that they hooked up a year ago. She went back and forth between calling it her best one night stand ever to saying that it must not have been good because she doesn't remember it.
> 
> *"I don't really remember much of it, so when I say it was the best sex ever, I was f--king high and on drugs, so was it really even?"* she pondered. *"If I can't even remember it, then it wasn't the best sex ever."*
> 
> ...


Bitch sounds salty AF that Ziggler hit and quit and didn't come back for seconds.
But forreal she's dumb AF. Ziggler even tried to be polite about cancelling the date by her account and yet she's the one raving like a dumb cunt.
Also Ziggler needs better taste in women. Yeah his stock in the company has gone down since its peak but FFS man should be able to pull better than this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2017)

If he's back by then, Braun should beat Lesnar for the title at Summerslam then have Reigns beat Braun at Mania. Fuck Lesnar holding the belt until Mania. Just FUCK THAT SHIT.
Hell I don't even care if they have a Triple Threat or Fatal 4 Way or something like that and give it to one of the A Minus-tier guys (Rollins, Balor, Bray, etc...) somewhere down the line to take it away from Lesnar.
And I don't even dislike Lesnar. I like the guy but FFS we can't have Part-Timers holding the titles for prolonged periods of time in 2017. It just hurts the product.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 3, 2017)

#Universal Braun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bitch sounds salty AF that Ziggler hit and quit and didn't come back for seconds.
> But forreal she's dumb AF. Ziggler even tried to be polite about cancelling the date by her account and yet she's the one raving like a dumb cunt.
> Also Ziggler needs better taste in women. Yeah his stock in the company has gone down since its peak but FFS man should be able to pull better than this


His status in the company has nothing to do with this.

He's a good looking guy whos in incredible shape with a shit ton of money. Ziggler could be smashing dimes all the time. But instead he wants to fuck amy schumer and sunny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> His status in the company has nothing to do with this.
> 
> He's a good looking guy whos in incredible shape with a shit ton of money. Ziggler could be smashing dimes all the time. But instead he wants to fuck amy schumer and sunny.


Forreal. Man is disappointing me. Shit if I was in his position I'd be smashing at minimum 8/10s and not some fake plastic looking YouTube skank, Amy Schumer or 50 something year old Sunny. He needs to shape up on this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Forreal. Man is disappointing me. Shit if I was in his position I'd be smashing at minimum 8/10s and not some fake plastic looking YouTube skank, Amy Schumer or 50 something year old Sunny. He needs to shape up on this


He sounds like one of those dudes who got so many hot women in his life time they just don't do it for him anymore so he does something bizarre.

I think that's why they said Eddie Murphy was caught with trannies.
I believe there was a NFL player who was convicted of rape and he confessed the reason why he did it was because he was starting to get bored because getting women was easy.
And in Zigglers case he fucks women we wouldn't to be seen in public with.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 3, 2017)

Kenny better not be referring to Big Dog.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2017)

Man that chick is busted and has a real shitty personality airing their business like that. What's up with Ziggler going after these low-tier chicks?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2017)

I just had a very sexy dream. Sasha, invited me over to her hotel room, and Alexa bliss and Mickie james were both there and we had an awesome foursome.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Angle vs Nakamura
> Angle vs Owens
> Angle vs Sami


Angle vs Owens would be interesting to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Six hours until Extreme Rules!!

Predictions:

Sasha Banks/Swann defeats Fox/Dar
Neville defeats Aries
Bayley defeats Alexa Bliss
Sheamus/Cesaro defeat the Hardy Boys
The Miz defeats Dean Ambrose
Finn Balor wins

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Are the heels going to dominate tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

And I pick Apollo Crews to beat Kalisto by cheating on the pre-show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Otunga on the pre-show!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Titus Brand vs. Kallisto. Looking forward to Titus's antics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And I pick Apollo Crews to beat Kalisto by cheating on the pre-show.


Same.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Apollo is a lot better on Raw than he was on Smackdown.  He still smiles too much.  But at least he shows some personality now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Arsenal sign in the crowd. Respect


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Apollo has to win.  There isn't even a storyline with Kalisto right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Apollo has to win.  There isn't even a storyline with Kalisto right now.


He had to. But WWE is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't get it.  Unless WWE is immediately going into a feud between Apollo and Titus?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He had to. But WWE is stupid.


I know that babyfaces always win on the pre-show.  I just don't see the point behind a Kalisto victory here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Who is the Jew-looking fucker that's always on the pre-show?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

This Fatal 5 Way Main Event should be for the Title not for the opportunity for someone that's not Reigns (as if WWE would waste him with a loss to Brock) to be fed as filler for one of Brock's once in 2 months appearances.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Bray and Roman have no shot.  Rollins, Balor, or Joe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray and Roman have no shot.  Rollins, Balor, or Joe.


Balor or Rollins. It won't be a Heel and it won't be Reigns. I'd say Balor has a bigger chance than Rollins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

They confirmed next PPV name is indeed Great Balls of Fire. Even Angle had to cringe as he said it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

"At Great Balls of Fire I'm going to take that title..."

I can already imagine the promos leading up to the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I knew it!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Miz DQ win and then run to make the IC Title relevant again please


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Maryse looking hot asf.  I love the Shredder attire.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz DQ win and then run to make the IC Title relevant again please


I definitely want the Miz to win.  Make the IC Title great again!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn.  92 PPV matches for the Miz?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Maryse looks great tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Good.  Glad to see some decent "let's go Miz" chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

What kind of useless ref is this?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Seven time champion!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

MIZ. So smart. Too smart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What kind of useless ref is this?


The match definitely made the ref look like an idiot.  No doubt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Also Miz technically won clean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Bayley is actually pretty ripped.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Kendo Stick on a Fucking Pole Match. I want to shoot whoever pitched that idea on Creative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Scottish Super Nova is my favorite nickname in all of wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kendo Stick on a Fucking Pole Match. I want to shoot whoever pitched that idea on Creative.


Hopefully it is mostly a wrestling match.  And maybe Bayley can hit Alexa and Nia 5-6 times with the kendo stick,

That match could be pretty bad though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Damn why do all the Cruiserweights have such good themes?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I like Sasha's ring attire tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully it is mostly a wrestling match.  And maybe Bayley can hit Alexa and Nia 5-6 times with the kendo stick,
> 
> That match could be pretty bad though.


Also the "Bayley can't get Extreme" thing is such a fucking stupid tagline to sell the match on. We've all seen Bayley's matches. Getting "extreme" should be the least of complaints levied towards her. Especially since Alexa's only time getting "extreme" was powerbombing Becky through a Table.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Awesome double knee attack to Dar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

Network stream is so skippy tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't mind watching Sasha dance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

People hate Samson so much. Goddamn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Samson is one of the best heels in the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Nia Jax will interfere


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Also Alexa shouldn’t be allowed to use the kendo stick since Bayley grabbed it first. Does WWE just not give a darn about whatever the rules for this match are?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

That was trash


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

Mickie/Bliss feud next?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Bayley fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie/Bliss feud next?


Nah.  We have seen that match.  A lot.

It needs to be Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley fucking sucks.


I noticed she got a lot of boos tonight.  Book her like a chump, and what does WWE expect??


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  We have seen that match.  A lot.
> 
> It needs to be Sasha.


I'm thinking Mickie/Bliss
Sasha/Bayley

Reasoning: Bliss attacking Mikcie with the Kendo stick.
Sasha hinted a "heel" turn with Bayley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro need to win this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Why don't they just walk out right now that the Hardyz are dazed?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

This match is boring tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Matt about to get broken.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I noticed she got a lot of boos tonight.  Book her like a chump, and what does WWE expect??



At this point I have come to the conclusion that Vince is deliberately trying to book those who came up from NXT in the past two years into obscurity.

With this tag team cage match.  If both have to escape to win, wouldn't the best tactic be to let one of your opponents out and then do a massive beat down on the remainer?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> At this point I have come to the conclusion that Vince is deliberately trying to book those who came up from NXT in the past two years into obscurity.
> 
> With this tag team cage match.  If both have to escape to win, wouldn't the best tactic be to let one of your opponents out and then do a massive beat down on the remainer?


And that is what will transpire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Just walk out the fucking door now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

So if Jeff walks back in does he nullify his escape?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't like that Jeff can get back into the match.  He already exited the cage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't like that Jeff can get back into the match.  He already exited the cage.


WWE doesn't give a darn about their rules. I mean Alexa was allowed to use the Kendo stick DESPITE the rules saying whoever gets the Stick first is the only one allowed to use it.
Anyway correct result here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm bored.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

I do like the results tonight.  But the PPV hasn't been good.

WWE needs to ditch this gimmick PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2017)

WWE needs to go back to 1 PPV per month, alternating between Raw and Smackdown and do other things that can cut down on the saturation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

You'd think that with this PPV being Extreme Rules it'd be a bit more...EXTREME. So far its been boring AF. The Main Event better be some A+ tier shit because barring the IC Title Match and maybe the Steel Cage Match everything else has been executed poorly (Mixed Tag was alright but too but its also a Mixed Tag Match so...).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

These two should be wrestling over the US title or something. Not this bullshit title for vanilla midgets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Is the crowd booing?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You'd think that with this PPV being Extreme Rules it'd be a bit more...EXTREME. So far its been boring AF. The Main Event better be some A+ tier shit because barring the IC Title Match and maybe the Steel Cage Match everything else has been executed poorly (Mixed Tag was alright but too but its also a Mixed Tag Match so...).



Mixed tag matches have really no place in modern WWE style wrestling.  It's essentially a womans match and a mens match combined into one and I'd just drop them outright.  

Also a title can change hands on a DQ is complete opposite of extreme rules, that was a dumb addition that only to serve as a reason to get Miz the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't understand. If you can only Win or Lose via submission then why is the ref doing shit like the countdown for a count-out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

You should be able to submit your opponent outside of the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You should be able to submit your opponent outside of the ring.


LMAO you literally just called it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

These match rules are weird. You'd think it'd be no-dq and no-countout too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

As good as these guys are.  This match is way overbooked.  And not as good as it should be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These match rules are weird. You'd think it'd be no-dq and no-countout too.


Refs are on drugs tonight. After the dumbass in the Miz match did you expect any better? Aries should have won and then won the rematch on 205 Live then this feud should be over.
At least the feud SHOULD be over now. Right?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Heel domination.  Heels have absolutely dominated this show.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe to win main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

AA laughing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

What the hell was up with that expression on Aries' face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AA laughing.


Man probably laughing at the stupid booking in this PPV. Lord knows I would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What the hell was up with that expression on Aries' face


He didn't expect the camera to be on him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Of course it would be Samoa Joe's Diner in the Great Balls of Fire commercial.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man probably laughing at the stupid booking in this PPV. Lord knows I would.


I like the results.  I just wish this was a regular PPV instead of a stupid gimmick PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire. Nah I still can't get over it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

This match is going an hour? wtf


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I like the results.  I just wish this was a regular PPV instead of a stupid gimmick PPV.


Results are fine, except maybe the Cruiserweight Match. Execution has been god awful. IC Title Match was executed well but such a match had no right being in EXTREME RULES. Everything else barring maybe the Steel Cage has been done so poorly. I mean what the actual fuck was that Kendo Stick on a Pole Match.
Actually Crusierweight Match was good just pissed the ref was a dumbass and wanted Aries to win.
Extreme Rules my ass. What has been Extreme about this PPV? Fuck all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Is this Main Event a Five Way Elimination Match or just a regular Five Way?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

I don't care who wins as long as it's not that sack of crap Rollins.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

I think it's elimination


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Fat Wyatt here to job in another ppv match after talking mad shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

And hopefully Balor is going Demon King on this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow.  Bray is getting cheers?

Weird crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Seth Rollins, you move stealing piece of shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Bray is getting cheers?
> 
> Weird crowd.


He generally gets cheered, especially at PPVs despite his shitty booking. What's weird about that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

And here's Joe coming out silence again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE DEMON KING?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Balor looks ready to punch and kick his way to victory.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He generally gets cheered, especially at PPVs despite his shitty booking. What's weird about that?


I don't understand why you would cheer a guy that's a loser.

I have given up on Bray.  I'm completely indifferent about him now.  And I'm surprised that there are holdouts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

YOUR GOD EMPEROR IS HERE, SMARKS!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Believe that!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

#MYYARD


----------



## Kuya (Jun 4, 2017)

No Demon smh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Everyone would rather kill each other rather than face the wrath of the big dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 4, 2017)

Big Dog looks like a star among jobbers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Roman lifting the 500 lbs Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Roman lifting the 600 lbs Joekozuna

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Balor just looks too small.  Balor isn't special without the Demon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Balor with dem punches and kicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor with dem punches and kicks


He was stopped with a Superman Punch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Roman beating the living shit out of everyone. So strong. Much big dog. :


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe looks tired.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 4, 2017)

Reigns no-selling the geeks moves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe and Bray are mad as fuck they're forced to walk so much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

The Bray/Samoa Joe alliance is about as exciting as Big Show and Kane working together in the Rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Bray/Samoa Joe alliance is about as exciting as Big Show and Kane working together in the Rumble.


At least the show started with the Miz rescuing the IC Title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

The old formula of “he who gets beat up most to start comes back to win it all” is going on right now for Finn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Match is only exciting when Roman does stuff. Man, what a coincidence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

It doesn't sound like it is elimination rules.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe is really red.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Seth holding his knee?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Match coming alive now


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 4, 2017)

That was the best frog splash i've ever seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Should've just made it Seth vs Roman for the number one contendership.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Crowd still only chanting for Roman. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Roman is killing these guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Heels dominated this PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA FAT JOE IS GONNA DIE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

JOE WON? Wow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Main Event was great. Wasn't expecting 1 of the Heels to win. Joe v. Lesnar should be fun. Everyone looked good IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

It didn't take the WWE long to find a contender less deserving than Jinder.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe wins LOL


----------



## God Movement (Jun 4, 2017)

Big Dog saved this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire will be better than Extreme Rules.

Easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Miz spitting straight fire on Raw Talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Miz going after Renee. Dis gun b good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Miz shitting all over Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2017)

Lesnar better break out this promo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Corey Graves doing a run-in to applaud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Maryse picks her spots brilliantly when it comes to mic work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Sasha looks like she's taller and bigger than Swann


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Sasha breaking the fantasy and saying she's married. smh...there goes her push.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Sasha should flex more.  I liked that.  I want her to borrow from Tony Nese.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe is a literal neckbeard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

What the fuck is Joe talking about right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Joe acting like he trains.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Samoa Joe says that he is going to kick Brock's ass.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 4, 2017)

I wanted this at WM. 

At least I get my Joe/Brock dream match.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2017)

Brock lifting Joe will be a bigger moment than Hogan slamming Andre the Giant.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Please don't do Miz/Ambrose at the next PPV.  Do the rematch tomorrow night and move both guys to their next programs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 4, 2017)

Number one contender to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2017)

Sasha vs Alexa dance-off for the belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Number one contender to Brock Lesnar.



Ah yes the skit that was dropped by the next showing.  Never explain, never brought up if I remember.   Hmm wasn't Russo part of TNA's creative team during this time.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah yes the skit that was dropped by the next showing.  Never explain, never brought up if I remember.   Hmm wasn't Russo part of TNA's creative team during this time.



That was in the middle of the "war" with WWE, so he could have been in creative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank god Ambrose lost


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Ambrose got outsmarted.  All the dumb babyfaces got outsmarted at this PPV.  smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2017)

Extreme rules= ghost posts


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Number one contender to Brock Lesnar.



They never even spoke about this gain  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

LOL i knew it! Brock gon get exposed now lol.

Fat Joe better dead weight his ass for the achievement unlocked


----------



## Shadow (Jun 5, 2017)

Just finished watching the PPV.

I liked how they took the belt away from Ambrose.  He really does seem like he is being complacent.  I don't care if you have been main eventing all the dark matches but if your segments are all wasted around with you acting like a fool.

Hardy Boyz losing is great.  Maybe we can finally see Broken Matt Hardy character debut on Raw.

Big Ups to Cesaro and Sheamus for winning it and hopefully they can get a significant run.

Fuck was Maryland upto during the Neville Match.  That shit was good.

Main event was great.  I also loved how Reigns and Rollins slept through the entire first half of the match lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, th crowd was chanting for beach balls during the Cruiserweight Title Match.  Lol.

I like the Drifter.  But I don't know why we needed that concert.  The heels dominated the entire PPV.  All that segment did was make the PPV even more heel heavy.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 5, 2017)

I would have been PISSED to have gone to the PPV and only saw one good match.  Not to mention it could have been two but fucking crowd was sleeping on the cruiserweight match.

I really hope they don't waste Joe in the next 5 weeks by competing in a bunch of BS matches with Reigns or whomever.  I want full fucking heel heavy Joe promos.  Like just fucking dominate a match, cut a promo and break out.

Reigns vs Balor, Rollins vs Wyatt?

Can't have Balor vs Rollins right?

I agree with a post earlier.  Ambrose should have the title rematch on RAW and just have him continue with backstage antics and dark main event matches.  I don't think Ambrose cares about being a top guy as long as he has a stable paycheck in his hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Aries needs to leave the CW title scene.  He had his chance.

I would prefer to see him leave the entire division and see if he does better on the regular roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2017)

Fuxk all that noise let's talk about June 11th like real men.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2017)

NBA Finals and Extreme Rules on the same day. Whoever scheduled this event is an idiot. I'm not expecting it to sell out, but FGS is it that hard for WWE to use their brains when it comes to scheduling things?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

All these thirsty neckbeards all over the internet expressing their anger at how people are unfairly treating their bae Bayley this morn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Bayley answered the question.  Apparently she can't get extreme.  Apparently she is just a kid.

What else am I supposed to take away from that kind of booking??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

People out there think Bayley should be booked like Cena or Roman, when she's always been nothing but an underdog. She's suppose to lose most of her matches and then rise up and win when it matters. That's why she acts like a little kid and that's why ruthless bitches like Alexa or Charlotte will always bully the shit out of her. Last night wasn't a surprise tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Alexa and Charlotte were right about Bayley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

Bayley isn't an alpha female like Nikki or Charlotte that just kick everyone's ass for getting in their way and take care of their own shit. She's one of those beta females that spend all their time posting pictures of food and their cat on instagram and liking funny videos on Facebook while constantly tweeting about how they can't find a man. That's why little kids and nerds like her. She's relatable and obtainable in their eyes.

It's the same reason why people still like Bray despite him being a total loser, I think. He's fat and disgusting and LARPs just like them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Alexa/Nia could be a disaster.  Mickie and Alexa don't have chemistry despite dozens of matches.  So WWE has to go with Sasha next.  I guess a triple threat is also an option?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

Nia still isn't very good. She's best hidden in multi-women matches where she can toss a lot of people around but not really actually do anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuxk all that noise let's talk about June 11th like real men.


lol is that E3 date? What's to get excited about? Xbone is dead and Switch ain't getting anything worthwhile until next year. And I think all the good stuff for the PS4 came out for this year. lol Anything left to get interested in are games that won't come out anytime soon and praying they won't disappoint which pretty sure over half of them will.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NBA Finals and Extreme Rules on the same day. Whoever scheduled this event is an idiot. I'm not expecting it to sell out, but FGS is it that hard for WWE to use their brains when it comes to scheduling things?


I don't know if that is an excuse.  WWE definitely shouldn't have live events when they are doing a PPV.  But the NBA Finals game should only affect last minute buys.

When the WWE comes to my town.  I'm excited.  I buy my tickets as soon as they become available.  I have no idea about other WWE events the same night or about what will be going on in the NBA the night of the show.

So I still think they should do a lot better than 10% of the venue, despite the circumstances.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia you are one of the few who still get excited for when WWE is in town. The interest in WWE is really low right now. I didn't even catch Extreme Rules since I was tired and slept through it. Also why would they do a PPV and live event around the same time??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know if that is an excuse.  WWE definitely shouldn't have live events when they are doing a PPV.  But the NBA Finals game should only affect last minute buys.
> 
> When the WWE comes to my town.  I'm excited.  I buy my tickets as soon as they become available.  I have no idea about other WWE events the same night or about what will be going on in the NBA the night of the show.
> 
> So I still think they should do a lot better than 10% of the venue, despite the circumstances.


Oh I'm not justifying the attendance, discontent in the product has defo been picking up again, I'm just saying WWE should be smarter about these things. And general logic would say don't schedule Live Events on the same night as a PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

I just called the sexy AR  girl here babygurl.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rukia you are one of the few who still get excited for when WWE is in town. The interest in WWE is really low right now. I didn't even catch Extreme Rules since I was tired and slept through it. Also why would they do a PPV and live event around the same time??


I will go see Sasha during every opportunity.  Just so that I can gawk.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 5, 2017)

They need to hire or select a writer that only works on Bayley's stories. Her main roster run has been terrible.

We don't want to see her as an underdog because we know she belongs. Also, dreaming to be a wrestler as a kid isn't exclusive to only her. 90% of the roster probably had the same dream.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

Kuya, you have to come to terms with the fact Bayley actually kinda sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Does WWE have any female writers?  Hire one.  Women are different than men.  You can't do everything from the male perspective all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir i'm just happy the ic title is relevant again dude.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kuya, you have to come to terms with the fact Bayley actually kinda sucks.



lol i'm not a major fan or anything, she's not in my fav top 5 female performers.

but she can be so much bigger and money making machine. I'm just saying they dropped the ball on her run. the material they give her and the stories surrounding her have been bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

It's also Bayley's fault for regressing a lot. She blows a bunch of spots and her promos are awful. It's not all on the writing. I wouldn't have confidence in giving her a bigger push either from the way she's performed when the spotlight's on her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol is that E3 date? What's to get excited about? Xbone is dead and Switch ain't getting anything worthwhile until next year. And I think all the good stuff for the PS4 came out for this year. lol Anything left to get interested in are games that won't come out anytime soon and praying they won't disappoint which pretty sure over half of them will.


no geek its omega vs okada 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

I definitely think it was easier to fly under the radar when Sasha and Charlotte were dominating the division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

In NXT, they have the luxury of rehearsing their matches over and over again until they're perfect. On the main roster, they can't do that. That's why whenever someone is called up, they botch all over the place or look awkward. Sasha and Charlotte sucked for awhile too after getting called up.

But Bayley hasn't really improved at all. She's just treading water.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

I almost expect her to show up on Impact this week.  

Just give her a couple of weeks off and tweak the character.

Some people are suggesting sending her back to NXT.  But that seems way too extreme to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> In NXT, they have the luxury of rehearsing their matches over and over again until they're perfect. On the main roster, they can't do that. That's why whenever someone is called up, they botch all over the place or look awkward. Sasha and Charlotte sucked for awhile too after getting called up.
> 
> But Bayley hasn't really improved at all. She's just treading water.


Don't give them geeks excuses. They do 1000 house shows in a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

I feel like Allie is doing the Bayley character better than Bayley is, currently in TNA.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> In NXT, they have the luxury of rehearsing their matches over and over again until they're perfect. On the main roster, they can't do that. That's why whenever someone is called up, they botch all over the place or look awkward. Sasha and Charlotte sucked for awhile too after getting called up.
> 
> But Bayley hasn't really improved at all. She's just treading water.



how does that work? so on the weekly shows (raw/smackdown) do the performers rehearse their matches in the day or something? like a walkthrough of the spots? or do they like whisper to eachother during the match on what move they are going to do next? or do they most depend on in ring chemistry?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Spot calling.  John Cena always telegraphs every move that he is going to do.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> no geek its omega vs okada 2.


Oh glad you redeemed yourself there. Fuck E3.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

instead of playing vidya games and what not, these wrestlers need to be working on their craft. Randy Savage would have shat on them for being so damn botchy.

Also fire Ambrose already. He's a little bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Ambrose did such a good job as IC champion he was booked to lose it to the guy he won it off of.



Wwe must have no faith in Ambrose to ever hold another title given the last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose did such a good job as IC champion he was booked to lose it to the guy he won it off of.
> 
> 
> 
> Wwe must have no faith in Ambrose to ever hold another title given the last year.



They should fire him and his just happy to be on tv lazy ass. WWE has talent that actually want to be there. 

Also fuck New Japan. Overrated as shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Nia Fat and Bayley should be future endeavored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Nia Fat and Bayley should be future endeavored




Don't forget Roman Gaynes and  Sami Lame.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

The only good thing that happened in the ppv was Miz becoming IC champ again lol

everything else were lame from what i've read. they called this extreme rules but there were no table or hardcore matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2017)

Fuck pg , fuck female watchers fuck families. Wrestling used to take chances but now everyone wants to go for the easiest customer which are children. Fuck kids


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Extreme Rules.

The ref took the biggest bump of the night when Miz shoved Ambrose into him and he felt out of the ring.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Part timer Brock should lose. RAW is a complete shit show without a fighting champion. If Fat Joe wins, they need to book him as a competent heel not some chicken shit heel like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Extreme Rules.
> 
> The ref took the biggest bump of the night when Miz shoved Ambrose into him and he felt out of the ring.



that man needs a raise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

>people still watching a rigged show like NBA


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Part timer Brock should lose. RAW is a complete shit show without a fighting champion. If Fat Joe wins, they need to book him as a competent heel not some chicken shit heel like Roman Reigns.


Have Joe choke out Brock. Then have him choke out Rollins then Balor then Reigns. Braun should be back by then so then Senor Joe vs. Strowman endgame.
Tis what I'd do.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

People here actually seriously talking about Joe like he's some sort of draw or like it's 2005 again and he's not a broken down shell of a man that consistently puts out shitty matches. Man, I'm glad some of you don't run the WWE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People here actually seriously talking about Joe like he's some sort of draw or like it's 2005 again and he's not a broken down shell of a man that consistently puts out shitty matches. Man, I'm glad some of you don't run the WWE.


Would rather have "broken down" Joe over seeing the title 6 times from now until Mania any day of the week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People here actually seriously talking about Joe like he's some sort of draw or like it's 2005 again and he's not a broken down shell of a man that consistently puts out shitty matches. Man, I'm glad some of you don't run the WWE.



TNA really squandered their use of the guy.  If I recall they had something big with him but either couldn't capitalize creatively or pulled the trigger early on some of his feuds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

The Eater of Pins Worlds out to pontificate an incoherent promo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People here actually seriously talking about Joe like he's some sort of draw or like it's 2005 again and he's not a broken down shell of a man that consistently puts out shitty matches. Man, I'm glad some of you don't run the WWE.




are you stupid? you want a part timer like Brock as your shitty champ? he doesn't even make appearances anymore, he can't even put a decent match and he only has 2 moves in his moveset like roman. heyman running his mouth is getting annoying too. he's near fat wyatt level on the mic. all bark, no bite. 

we can have fat joe as our champ as long as he's not booked like heel rollins or fat owens.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Damn.  I almost missed the first segment.  Injustice 2 fun asf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Wyatt is suppose to be heel here right?  I mean are those face pops coming from the crowd for this promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Dog.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

don't even get me started with roman reigns. that fat fuck cancer can't draw, drags ratings down and gets a 'fuck you roman' chants everywhere he goes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Huh, a thunderous reaction?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Reigns is hurt!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Another moment to add to the Eater of Pins highlight reel.  Declares Roman guilty, eats a pin in the match after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

I enjoyed watching Melina.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Another moment to add to the Eater of Pins highlight reel.  Declares Roman guilty, eats a pin in the match after.


Bray is legit funny now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Enzo allowed to cut a promo tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Honestly Elias is eventually going to get cheered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

So we go from a Samson sing along to an Ambrose promo to a Miz promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Ambrose got laid out!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol, Joe verbally going after Brock and taking a shot at the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Pretty good promo from Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't get in the ring Paul.  Not in less Brock is here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

Joe is fat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is fat.


Joe would crush Rollins in a real fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro are a cool tag team.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Joe would crush Rollins in a real fight.



I'm pretty sure Akira Tozawa would crush Rollins in a real fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Tozawa is joining the Titus Brand.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Another vintage Goldust promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Well so much for the Titus win streak.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Who attacked Big Cass??


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2017)

Cass did it to himself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Love when Maryse goes all French on us.,


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Dean is in the bear costume.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Let's see if Miz can pull this off.  Celebration segments usually suck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Lol, Miz going heel on the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

No!  I'm scared for the Miz!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Miz going full paranoia here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Good disguise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

I enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

I have seen Enzo against these guys before.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

Fat Lesnar should retire


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

hah gotta earn that check, eh, Paul?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

So an Enz-Show tag team then.  

And then Show has to talk.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Show about to KO Enzo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Show acting heelish.


----------



## Legend (Jun 5, 2017)

Show is no selling everything "im too old for this shit"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

The fuck coming from commentary.  "Other direction Show"


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2017)

Man I'd fuck the daylights outta Marise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

i miss braun strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Big Show substituting for Cass was a misfire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Enjoying the promo fights between Goldust and Truth though I wonder how it will transfer into the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Wonder if Lil Jimmy will show up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Hmm, we are either going to get a botch fest or something that should be shown on Redtube.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2017)

Nia Jax going to appear in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

oh fuck no. not Nia FATX


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Bliss with those offensive sparks but Nia literally is dominating this.  
Well it's a DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Why did Mickie and Dana just stand next to Nia?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

nia fatx looks awkward in the ring. why does wwe hire these talentless fat people?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did Mickie and Dana just stand next to Nia?



Probably to show off the women that Bliss just pissed off with that stint though I think it was also for those two to get fed to Nia at the end so she could leave the ring looking strong.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably to show off the women that Bliss just pissed off with that stint though I think it was also for those two to get fed to Nia at the end so she could leave the ring looking strong.


Yeah, but it made them look stupid.

Dana in particular is an idiot.  No facial reaction to Nia beating up Mickie.  And she continued to stand there like she was perfectly safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, but it made them look stupid.
> 
> Dana in particular is an idiot.  No facial reaction to Nia beating up Mickie.  And she continued to stand there like she was perfectly safe.



Lol, name me a time when Dana's character did something smart on Raw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

these women even botches their reactions??? dear lord lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2017)

paul should shut the fuck up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2017)

So Wyatt will be feuding with Rollins then.    Goes from being beaten by Roman now to feuding with Rollins.  OK, might as well go for the hat trick and have him face off with Ambrose again to get the entire Shield faction.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> these women even botches their reactions??? dear lord lmao


They need to get the belt off of Alexa; she has too many limitations.

But the rest of the division is terrible.

Call someone up from NXT.  Anyone.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They need to get the belt off of Alexa; she has too many limitations.
> 
> But the rest of the division is terrible.
> 
> Call someone up from NXT.  Anyone.


Asuka time?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2017)

Sure.  Make Asuka a Paul Heyman girl and call her up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Best part of Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2017)

Imagine if Vince decides to NTR Miz


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

I actually wanted Nia to win the title tonight.  Not because she is good.  But maybe it would be easier for creative to come up with something if the division is being booked around a giant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2017)

Have her become the Brock Lesnar of the Divas. You know , sit on them, pin, repeat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if Vince decides to NTR Miz


i'd be down for that. An easy maryse is best maryse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> i'd be down for that. An easy maryse is best maryse.



I think Vince would love to do that too . He's got a sick sense of humor and enjoyment


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Vince would love to do that too . He's got a sick sense of humor and enjoyment





Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Vince would love to do that too . He's got a sick sense of humor and enjoyment


Miz losin his girl  would be the ultimate burial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if Vince decides to NTR Miz





[S-A-F] said:


> i'd be down for that. An easy maryse is best maryse.





Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Vince would love to do that too . He's got a sick sense of humor and enjoyment



Yeah, someone should cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account before he thinks the "Nice Boat" ending might be something to recreate on Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2017)

I hope it's Cass as the mysterious attacker (He fake attacked himself)

- I would book it as Cass destroying Enzo on a weekly basis and then Big Show arrives for the save one week.
- Big Show vs. Cass for a PPV and Heel Cass goes over
- Big Show and Enzo decide to join forces as a tag team. They can come out to the same exact entrance with Big Show doing Cass's part and Enzo saying "Big Show" instead of "Big Cass".
-Would give Big Show something to do in his last year, keep Enzo relevant and give him character development having a new partner, boost tag division, let Cass spread his wings as a solo talent.

The story is there.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2017)

Too bad Cass fucking sucks almost as much as Enzo does in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Miz is the best part of Raw since the Shake Up


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 6, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I hope it's Cass as the mysterious attacker (He fake attacked himself)
> 
> - I would book it as Cass destroying Enzo on a weekly basis and then Big Show arrives for the save one week.
> - Big Show vs. Cass for a PPV and Heel Cass goes over
> ...



I kinda want it to be Enzo ordering the hit on himself, there is a great story to tell of Enzo being jealous of Cass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I kinda want it to be Enzo ordering the hit on himself, there is a great story to tell of Enzo being jealous of Cass.


You know that's a really interesting idea. 

Dumb for Enzo but intriguing as well


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

The ratings were up 15% this week.  Why?  Because Roman was in the first hour and he had a long match.  Don't try to tell me that the guy doesn't draw, that simply isn't true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The ratings were up 15% this week.  Why?  Because Roman was in the first hour and he had a long match.  Don't try to tell me that the guy doesn't draw, that simply isn't true.



Rukia , Alexa Bliss draws more. That's why it went up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The ratings were up 15% this week.  Why?  Because Roman was in the first hour and he had a long match.  Don't try to tell me that the guy doesn't draw, that simply isn't true.



Extreme rules was decently good, also Joe hype means Lesnar should be on tv.



Dean Ambrose said:


> You know that's a really interesting idea.
> 
> Dumb for Enzo but intriguing as well



Enzo isn't the brightest guy, so that is why the angle would work. You wouldn't even need a break up, just deepen the bond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia , Alexa Bliss draws more. That's why it went up.


Women don't draw.

The lone exception was Sasha against Charlotte October of last year.  They drew for about a month until the WWE burned everyone out on their feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

They need to bring back Foley and Stephanie though.  Ratings were a lot higher with them in charge.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

I heard there were some new Kaitlyn nudes that were released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The ratings were up 15% this week.  Why?  Because Roman was in the first hour and he had a long match.  Don't try to tell me that the guy doesn't draw, that simply isn't true.


No, because Paul Heyman was on the show, which meant the possibility of Lesnar being there piqued interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I heard there were some new Kaitlyn nudes that were released.


I want those.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> No, because Paul Heyman was on the show, which meant the possibility of Lesnar being there piqued interest.


Yeah, that might have helped hold the audience in the second hour.

Joe's submission finisher is lame.  But that segment really worked.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

When is Daniel Bryan coming back?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Why do I get a feeling that we'll get a 6th Woman in this MITB match? It shouldn't be Lana but IDK I just get the feeling we'll have 6 competitors.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

I like the design of the briefcase. Good aesthetic. Honestly looks better than the Men's briefcases over the years. I was worried they'd make it Pink.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

This is kind of a time wasting segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Honestly I know people are tired of Ellsworth but in his role as Carmella's Valet he's a great consistent Heel magnet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Mansplain


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

It makes sense for Carmella to win.  It would keep her relevant.  And chickenshit heels are the best briefcase holders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

So from a promo to a rave.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

I genuinely forgot what Tamina sounded like until now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It makes sense for Carmella to win.  It would keep her relevant.  And chickenshit heels are the best briefcase holders.


Carmella or Natalya are my picks. I do think Becky or Charlotte will be in the title scene but not until Summerslam or later.
OH SHIT LANA


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

HNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Lana 
Ruru is a lucky man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Lana doesn't deserve to be in the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

So she's keeping her accent.   Well it's consistent.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Let's get Asuka in this.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2017)

Lana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lana doesn't deserve to be in the match.


I think she may have a match against Naomi instead at MITB to give her and Naomi something to do. It should be a non-title match though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Naomi came off as a heel here.


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2017)

Machka intensifies


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

How many 3-on-3 matches have these women had now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How many 3-on-3 matches have these women had now?


Pretty sure this is their 3rd 3v3. 1 on a SD before Backlash. Backlash. And now this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok. I'll defo be surprised of we don't get Naomi v. Lana at MITB in a Non-Title Match. Makes Lana's debut match special and keeps Naomi busy at the PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Mojo segment


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Naomi deserved that.  She tried to humiliate Lana earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Mojo making some decent points.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Guess AJ is getting his win back. Also wonder is Nakamura will pin Owens for the third week running.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh no!  Ziggler isn't going to give that win back, is he?

This way no one gets over.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guess AJ is getting his win back. Also wonder is Nakamura will pin Owens for the third week running.


It's so fucking stupid.  That loss didn't kill AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Good match (again) from these two. I know WWE is trying to play up the parity between all 6 in this MITB match and to an extent its working but I still don't like 50/50 Booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Fashion Files never disappoints


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Cardio monster vs veins MahaL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

Heh, so Spasms vs Roids match three.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Which stable was worse, Corre or League of Nations?


----------



## Legend (Jun 6, 2017)

Corre


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Which stable was worse, Corre or League of Nations?


League of Nations (though it had better personnel overall than Corre). At least Corre still thrived off the Nexus heat somewhat at the beginning. League of Nations was just dead from the get go.
They were both pretty trash though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

Good, Jinder wins.  Would have damaged the cred of the WWE champion if Mojo went for the hat trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good, Jinder wins.  Would have damaged the cred of the WWE champion of Mojo went for the hat trick.


And by Extension Randy Borton


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

These USA chants though


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Inb4 Jinder vs Orton in a Punjabi Prison match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Inb4 Jinder vs Orton in a *Punjabi Prison match*


Oh God. Never again. Never again please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm just worried that the WWE creative might have Jinder come out dressed as Mola Ram by the end of his title reign just to gain cheap heat when or if he drops the belt to Cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Goddamn the Usos. Love these guys. Real Gs on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Sami getting jumped again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami getting jumped again?


God I love it when Corbin feuds with people just to watch the weekly jumpings he gives them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd have made the Lana match at MITB a non-Title match but I'm just happy they have a match to begin with.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

I actually stopped watching the show during the Jinder/Mojo match.  Nothing from the show was terrible.  I was just bored.  And I wanted to start my treadmill date early.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually stopped watching the show during the Jinder/Mojo match.  Nothing from the show was terrible.  I was just bored.  And I wanted to start my treadmill date early.


Yeah SD has been decent but nothing really exceptional tonight. Though I guess its to be expected since tonight has mostly been setup for MITB.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Damn. Nakamura really has KO's number. 3 weeks, 3 pins in a row.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

And Corbin ending the night with an End of Days. Decent SD but nothing exceptional. That being said looking forward to MITB.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Nakamura really has KO's number. 3 weeks, 3 pins in a row.


I don't like it.

I get that they are trying to establish the guy.  But I don't think he will ever be as good on Owens on Raw.  So sacrificing Owens bothers me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> I get that they are trying to establish the guy.  But I don't think he will ever be as good on Owens on Raw.  So sacrificing Owens bothers me.


Think Naka will get a US Title shot after MITB but will lose as its too early to end KO's "Face of America" gimmick


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Think Naka will get a US Title shot after MITB but will lose as its too early to end KO's "Face of America" gimmick


Unless Owens wins MiTB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Unless Owens wins MiTB


True. KO as MITB leaves the US Title free to be won. I wouldn't mind that at all. Really I'd be fine with any of the 6 guys in the match winning MITB.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

KO wins MiTB, AJ beats Owens for US Title, AJ/Nakamura or AJ/Sami extended feud.

Corbin and Jinder could have a small feud in the interim. Maybe Rusev returns and faces Mojo to determine a #1 contender for US title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

Owens is a good guy to give the briefcase to.  You need a strong champion.  But it would be good to have him in the background always looking for the perfect moment to pick his spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

Could play up the Prize fighting component of his character again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2017)

We can write some on the shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2017)

I guess Lana is a heel?  Pretty clear that the crowd wanted to cheer her.  They were hoping she would be a fun dancing babyface.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These USA chants though


Shit was all bad.


----------



## Legend (Jun 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2017)

It's weird. Lana's gimmick is a face gimmick. Her music is like weird face stripper music. All those promos hyping her dancing on a chair didn't give any indication she was a heel. Clearly the fans want to cheer her...but she's not suppose to be a face?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't understand it at all.  And neither does WWE since they made her sympathetic during her first segment.  Naomi came off as the heel and even started to get some boos.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

Also.  I'm expecting a future endeavor tweet about Rusev any day now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't like it.
> 
> I get that they are trying to establish the guy.  But I don't think he will ever be as good on Owens on Raw.  So sacrificing Owens bothers me.



I think Nakamura can be a bonafide main eventer. They just need to keep him off the mic because that hurts his stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't see it.  I see WWE struggling to utilize the guy already.  What makes you think that will change any time soon?

Wins over Owens shouldn't come easily either.  He was getting the upper hand over AJ Styles every week.  Now some artist that specializes in calligraphy squashes him with an awkward looking knee for three straight shows??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2017)

LOL I always thought KIdman looked like a bum.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2017)

Great match!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2017)

Lana getting a title shot is idiotic. I get that you want to promote land of opportunity but she's still green as hell.


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2017)

damn, what an entrance


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2017)

roman lagging behind thinking what to do since he doesn't have a "signature" move stored yet 

#2movesofdoom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2017)

Just also saw article from the Bleacher Report shitting on WWE for Bayley's treatment. I mean honestly if she wins everything what is she going to do next? There's only so much they can write now with the brands split lol. Fans want people to win, but they also get tired of it lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2017)

you can't blame WWE if Bayley can't draw for shit, can't wrestle properly and stutter during her promos


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Part timer Brock should lose. RAW is a complete shit show without a fighting champion. If Fat Joe wins, they need to book him as a competent heel not some chicken shit heel like Roman Reigns.



Right I think they problem they're having is a need for a storyline reset.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2017)

They could do a used corporate gimmick for Fat Joe. Have Triple H and Steph return with a vengeance and restart their reign of terror. But this time, Fat Joe should be booked as a real destroyer. He's so strong that Seth and Roman forge a new alliance with Bray Wyatt and become Neo Shield. While Fat Joe and the Balor Club will be the new Corporation.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 7, 2017)

I kinda want Balor Club to be its own thing, separate from the Steph/HHH thing. Balor turning on Trips would be a great way to get him extremely over and spark a interesting feud. Joe can still be the HHH guy, but put someone like Cesaro and Shameus on his side.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2017)

Balor Club needs some exposure first since most little jimmies don't know who they are. Being part of a heel corporation stable will help them ascend to new heights following a double cross then a face turn.

Sheamus and Cesaro can be part of the Corporation too then Balor can invite Rollins to join their cause. Just leave Roman out and it will be an acceptable storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2017)

Went all the way to Tokyo to see Finn Balor promote WWE Live in Japan which is in July.



Also........is it me......but is Hollywood starting to be more accepting of John Cena.


Damn it ROCK for making the muscley actor more relevant again!!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Balor Club needs some exposure first since most little jimmies don't know who they are. Being part of a heel corporation stable will help them ascend to new heights following a double cross then a face turn.
> 
> Sheamus and Cesaro can be part of the Corporation too then Balor can invite Rollins to join their cause. Just leave Roman out and it will be an acceptable storyline.


What is WWEs iteration of the Baylor Club? I know how overpopulated BC is in Japan, but it actually makes sense as a foreign entity (Americans obsession with guns). How exactly would that work here in the states? And more importantly how would it work in PG?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What is WWEs iteration of the Baylor Club? I know how overpopulated BC is in Japan, but it actually makes sense as a foreign entity (Americans obsession with guns). How exactly would that work here in the states? And more importantly how would it work in PG?



what do you mean how? its pretty simple. conquer the entire locker room and bury the entire baby face roster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what do you mean how? its pretty simple. conquer the entire locker room and bury the entire baby face roster.


I know how a heel faction can get over. What I'm asking is what is their gimmick? I honestly just watch PPV highlights, listen to shoots, etc. So idk what the "Baylor Club" is supposed to be, are they just Finn and his flunkies?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know how a heel faction can get over. What I'm asking is what is their gimmick? I honestly just watch PPV highlights, listen to shoots, etc. So idk what the "Baylor Club" is supposed to be, are they just Finn and his flunkies?



YES lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> YES lol


Thanks, I'm about done with WWE after hearing that shit. Don't they have a branch called creative?? LOL


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2017)

There's no such thing as a Balor Club in WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2017)

Hmm, so tonight Impact is in India for it's event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2017)

Heh, Duttt bringing up the past between him and Lo Ki.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so tonight Impact is in India for it's event.


I watched a women's clip from the event.  It was trash.  Man.  They made the WWE women look like a million bucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2017)

I've had more anger at an anime heel turn in a harem comedy than I have for the heels in WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched a women's clip from the event.  It was trash.  Man.  They made the WWE women look like a million bucks.



It's strange how the Knockout's division has currently turn out.  I remember back in the day TNA had a women's roster that would give some very good matches to watch while the WWE was pushing Kelly Kelly as champion.  Sad how the current division is on rebuild mode while they lost some of their named roster to the indies or the E itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Be careful Jinder...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I've had more anger at an anime heel turn in a harem comedy than I have for the heels in WWE


Lets be real, WWE writing is barely on par with the most basic anime.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

I heard that Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss are going to be on Total Divas next season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lets be real, WWE writing is barely on par with the most basic anime.


That's for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Ruby Riot apparently got fucked up in a match with Asuka earlier today.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2017)

Good news guys.  Emma is back!  She wrestled tonight.

And immediately tapped out to the Bank Statement.  

Nice to have her back though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Nia Jax and Alexa Bliss are going to be on Total Divas next season.



Alexa is a perfect fit on Total Divas. But, Nia Fatx??? Wtf son? 

Don't tell us she's obligated to show up in a bikini??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Alexa is a perfect fit on Total Divas. But, Nia Fatx??? Wtf son?
> 
> Don't tell us she's obligated to show up in a bikini??


Probably, I mean I like thicc chicks too but Nia is on some hambeast shit.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Thanks, I'm about done with WWE after hearing that shit. Don't they have a branch called creative?? LOL



Balor Club is just another form of the Bullet Club, they are a heel faction that has been dominating the indie circuit for years now and have members in all kinds of promotions from New Japan to Ring of Honor. In terms of merch sales, they are dominating every body but the top WWE guys.

Finn Balor was the original leader I believe and AJ Styles was a leader at one point. WWE can't really maximize off of the Bullet Club like they could, considering they have a policy to not acknowledge most shit outside the WWE. The best part about the Bullet Club is that they feel like a world wide entity, the first stable to really do that. Imagine if DX or NWO had active members on both WWF and WCW at the exact same time, thats the appeal.

Balor Club is probably going to serve 3 main purposes in the WWE from this point onward.

1) Shield Reunion
2) Turn AJ Face
3) Prop up Joe and Joe likely won't be a flunky for them.

If WWE were smart, they would establish the Balor Club on Smack Down to get that cross promotion feel the Bullet Club has, and it sets up AJ vs Balor perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2017)

Cena said in a recent interview that they changed everyone's minds with him v.s the Miz...lol I think the crowd reacted to seeing him not be the aggressor for various moments in the match:
1

Jim Cornette on Roman push:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

Gotta be honest.  If Bayley isn't on Raw next week, I'm going to wonder if there was a possible wellness violation.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Cena said in a recent interview that they changed everyone's minds with him v.s the Miz...lol I think the crowd reacted to seeing him not be the aggressor for various moments in the match:
> Ninja World History of the Tailed Beasts
> 
> Jim Cornette on Roman push:



I hate to say it. But Cornette is 110% right. He analysed it perfectly. A true wrestling mind.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I hate to say it. But Cornette is 110% right. He analysed it perfectly. A true wrestling mind.



Yeah he was 100% right there. I had kind of reached the same conclusion in my head a few days ago but it took me forever to get there.

. 

He's absolutely right. Idk I think Stephanie and HHH are fucking up in that regard. Wouldn't be surprised if they are the ones behind it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2017)

Cena is a liar.  He destroyed Alex Riley and JTG.  He had a hand in Mr. Kennedy as well.  He took away their careers!

That's not even taking into account the guys like Rusev and Bray that lost all of their momentum after encounters with Cena.  Cena is coming for Jinder at Summerslam.  It's going to happen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena is a liar.  He destroyed Alex Riley and JTG.  He had a hand in Mr. Kennedy as well.  He took away their careers!
> 
> That's not even taking into account the guys like Rusev and Bray that lost all of their momentum after encounters with Cena.  Cena is coming for Jinder at Summerslam.  It's going to happen.




*Spoiler*: _READ AT YOUR OWN RISK_ 



Yeah I think there was a report yesterday saying Cena will pick up the title again. I'm too lazy to grab the link atm but I would not be surprised at all. The abysmal shit ratings are a good reason for concern. Nobody wants to see one champ, the other one isn't even there, and two of the guys in the pipeline to have the belt are handchosen


----------



## Legend (Jun 10, 2017)

Anyone else gonna watch Dominion tonight?


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2017)

Useless quiet bastards


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

Superman Okada kicking out of everything



Wish Big Dog buried this guy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't know if 5 6 or 7 star match


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

5 or lower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

5 is the ceiling.  Meltzer is a punk for that stunt he pulled earlier this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Superman Okada kicking out of everything
> 
> 
> 
> Wish Big Dog buried this guy


Big Dog could beat the shit out of both of those middleweights.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Big Dog could beat the shit out of both of those middleweights.



Okada's reign of terror continues. The no selling bastard.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

And I don't blame the WWE stars for not putting these type of matches on.

They wrestle like 200+ live events a year.  How on earth are you going to stay healthy if you are taking all of these risks in a sixty minute match?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

I hate that Owens and Styles are in the Mitb match.  There should be a US title match on the card.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Best match at Backlash.  Unsatisfying conclusion.  And now we are moving on from it?  In what world does that make sense?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Naomi was terrible on Smackdown this week.  I don't understand why she interfered in the mitb segment.  And her dialogue was bad.

"The winner of this match will have to face me."  What??  The briefcase can and probably should be held for a long time.  We could go through three women's champions before it is cashed.

The laziness with the women's division is just ridiculous right now!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kisame3rd14 WWE stars wrestle too goddamn much dude.  Not sure why every small town in America gets a live show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 WWE stars wrestle too goddamn much dude.  Not sure why every small town in America gets a live show.


Its essentially a traveling theatre, I don't agree with grueling schedule but I don't see a solution either. Maybe a heavier workload on the upcoming talent but at a line has to be drawn somewhere if you expect to put asses in seats.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

I watched the Peyton Royce/Sarah Logan match.  And I think Royce is getting better and better.  There seems to be nothing for her in NXT right now.  And with all the new women on the way.. it may be time to bring her to the main roster soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

I figured out the perfect feud for Cena when he comes back.  Right in time for Summerslam too!


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 11, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Superman Okada kicking out of everything
> 
> 
> 
> Wish Big Dog buried this guy



You wish big dog was close to the rainmaker.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

Another injury on the NXT tour.  Mark Andrews taken off in an ambulance.


----------



## Bump (Jun 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Another injury on the NXT tour.  Mark Andrews taken off in an ambulance.


Judging by the angle they shot with Dunne attacking before I swear it was a work at first read,  but the authors clotheslined him badly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2017)

The WWE definitely shouldn't be looking to expand any of these tours, that's for sure.  Tons of injuries this year.


----------



## teddy (Jun 11, 2017)

naito/tanahashi>okada/omega

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

You know.  I was joking about Cena/Orton.  But if they had stayed the course after the Rumble and did Orton/Cena at Mania.  I bet it would have been way better than a Orton vs. Bray.  Orton could have gone into the match as a member of the Wyatt family.  He could have unveiled his new Wyatt Family gear.

It would have been much better than what we got instead.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Going into Dominion, I felt like Kenny was winning, but while the match went on around the 25 min mark the commentators started saying how long the match was, which tipped me off to a possible draw finish, my friend who was watching with me didnt believe it.

How is Tanahashi going to keep defending the belt with a torn bicep

Also Dissention in the Bullet Club with Cody almost throwing in the tile, calling out Okada after his match and then Challenging him post Main Event


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Balor Club is just another form of the Bullet Club, they are a heel faction that has been dominating the indie circuit for years now and have members in all kinds of promotions from New Japan to Ring of Honor. In terms of merch sales, they are dominating every body but the top WWE guys.
> 
> Finn Balor was the original leader I believe and AJ Styles was a leader at one point. WWE can't really maximize off of the Bullet Club like they could, considering they have a policy to not acknowledge most shit outside the WWE. The best part about the Bullet Club is that they feel like a world wide entity, the first stable to really do that. Imagine if DX or NWO had active members on both WWF and WCW at the exact same time, thats the appeal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer, instead DerpHeelfaction. Legitimately couldn't tell if guy was being an asshole or didn't understand my question but you did.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Randy Orton is a bigger mark for himself than anyone not named Bret Hart.

 I can see him now watching RKO out of nowhere videos, red in the face wondering why diving midgets manage to get a huge pop while his meticulously walked-through spots barely get a reaction.

His Twitter is still gold.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer, instead DerpHeelfaction. Legitimately couldn't tell if guy was being an asshole or didn't understand my question but you did.


First rule of this thread: we're all assholes here...sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Randy Orton is a bigger mark for himself than anyone not named Bret Hart.
> 
> I can see him now watching RKO out of nowhere videos, red in the face wondering why diving midgets manage to get a huge pop while his meticulously walked-through spots barely get a reaction.
> 
> His Twitter is still gold.


......Dive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> First rule of this thread: we're all assholes here...sometimes


That's fine I'm the asshole of the he NFL thread, I'd call it karma.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Who put more asses in seats during their prime, Orton or DDP?


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

the correct answer will always be Diesel


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2017)

when mads V4 could tank point blank TBBs from 100% kurama

I see Meltzer has been smoking PCP. Shit was sub-5 stars. Smh.



Sakazuki said:


> You wish big dog was close to the rainmaker.



Big Dog draws more money in one night than Rainmaker makes in his lifetime.

Big Dog main eventing the biggest shows in wrestling history. Okada no selling at B PPVs.

Believe That.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2017)

Big Dog can't even save the ratings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Big Dog can't even save the ratings



It's only a matter of time until Big Dog catapults WWE to the next level and NJPW crashes and burns (Okada v Cody ). At that point Japan itself will become Big Dog's yard.

Meanwhile Big Dog will be in yet another big money match at WM34.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Konoha Bathhouse

Card for the G1 Special is out.  Who is joining me there??


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2017)

God Movement said:


> It's only a matter of time until Big Dog catapults WWE to the next level and NJPW crashes and burns (Okada v Cody ). At that point Japan itself will become Big Dog's yard.
> 
> Meanwhile Big Dog will be in yet another big money match at WM34.



except that Big Dog's catapult is broken and its only bound to fail 

Cody as NJPW champ is retarded. Its too soon for him to win any major titles. Marty Scurll on the other hand......


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Give Cody the title in Long Beach.  He deserves it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Kenny better win the US Belt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Raw is going to have a bad crowd tonight.  Lafayette is a terrible city for the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:
			
		

> Marty Scurll on the other hand......



...is too focused on being a cool heel and doing stupid comedy bullshit to pander to crowds. And the same stupid marks that like to chant dumb shit like "We are awesome" and get themselves over at the expense of the match love him for it even though the finger breaking shit is played out af and his crossface chickenwing looks like absolute ass.

:ho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Are you going to the show?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ...is too focused on being a cool heel and doing stupid comedy bullshit to pander to crowds. And the same stupid marks that like to chant dumb shit like "We are awesome" and get themselves over at the expense of the match love him for it even though the finger breaking shit is played out af and his crossface chickenwing looks like absolute ass.
> 
> :ho


I try so hard to like him but just can't and it's for those exact reasons you stated.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Important Raw tonight.  They have to start building towards Great balls of Fire.

My expectations are low.  Brock will be wasted in the opening segment.  And they are in a tiny town in Louisiana, so you know that the crowd will be dead.  It's up to Miz and Roman to save the show.  (what else is new?)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2017)

Bray is getting a divorce because his wife found out he's fucking Jojo.

My mind is full of fuck right now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bray is getting a divorce because his wife found out he's fucking Jojo.
> 
> My mind is full of fuck right now.


After a quick Google of who JoJo is and what I'm at a loss for words. Good for Bray if he's rely tapping that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm impressed with Bray if that is true.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ...is too focused on being a cool heel and doing stupid comedy bullshit to pander to crowds. And the same stupid marks that like to chant dumb shit like "We are awesome" and get themselves over at the expense of the match love him for it even though the finger breaking shit is played out af and his crossface chickenwing looks like absolute ass.
> 
> :ho



his finisher is worse than sack of potatoes drop but everyone has tapped out to it


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2017)

JoJo has the ass of a thousand suns

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Im not fucking Jojo, she's Sister Abigail Maaaaan, Im doing it for you, im trying to save your souls from damnation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm impressed with Bray if that is true.


I agree 100% but let's not forget the backstage still exists, by that I mean ringrats/ribs/drug use. If anything it has just found away to been hidden behind closed doors(social media).


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2017)

you can't even save yourself, Wyatt


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Bray is going to cut a promo on Seth Rollins tonight and get squashed at Great Balls of Fire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 12, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im not fucking Jojo, she's Sister Abigail Maaaaan, Im doing it for you, im trying to save your souls from damnation





They been lying to you maaaaaaan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2017)

Bray followed the buzzards to dat ass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Like I said.  Gonna be a weak crowd tonight.  Barely even excited about Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol, Heyman going in on Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

He's the Samoan that Samoan's don't like.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol, taking the roster just to separate them.    And is that Axel out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Uh......yeah.   For a minute I thought that interference would end up in a clusterfuck of sorts the way it was going.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

That finish made Ambrose look like such a fool.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Bray, you better..........RUN!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Golddust needs to hurry up and squash R Truth if this is an actual push.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Miz going in on Kurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2017)

E3 >>>>>> Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol, Miz going to go blue balls for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Ugh.  Cruiserweight action.  Bring out the beach balls.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, Miz going to go blue balls for a while.


Maryse is a good woman though.  She was still willing to help against Ambrose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Alicia Fox still involve in an angle.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

That segment was awful.  Fortunately it lasted about 20 seconds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

They are still going on with that crap.   Man fire the idiot that came up with that skit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Squash match


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

This is awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Out next the Eater of Alimony.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Bad show, bad crowd.  Not a very good combination.

What is Roman doing tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Wyatt going for that Orton child support push.


----------



## Bump (Jun 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wyatt going for that Orton child support push.


 smooth

Lesnar/Joe tho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Is Bray going to cut another spooky nonsensical promo?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Bray is all bark and no bite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Pointless theatrics coming from Wyatt again. And it'll lead to a pin again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Why should anyone be afraid of Bray?  He uses his teleportation ability to run away.  And he eventually loses the feud.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Tozawa should join the Titus Brand.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tozawa should join the Titus Brand.


I think he just did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Titus picking him up and lifting him over the barricade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Nia coming to feed on a child.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Mickie brought out the Wrestemania gear <3


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Emma back. and so is Sasha soon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope Dana doesn't talk.  Not her strong suit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Emma deserves a big PPV match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Mic skills in the ring right now tier list:

Sasha
Alexa
Mickie
Emma
Nia
Dana


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Mic skills in the ring right now tier list:
> 
> Sasha
> Alexa
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

So it an all women's rumble then.    And no Bayley for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Bayley must be suspended.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

This match makes sense because they have done it a dozen times on the house show circuit.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Alexa's ass


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't know what they will do with the women on Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Brother Comma Nero


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Why, why do this interview.


----------



## Bump (Jun 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley must be suspended.



them hug drugs

Reigns big announcement? Cena or Goldberg


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

The Bunny Version 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh no.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Welp, looks like creative is on drugs if they are going with this skit/match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Erick Rowan in the bear?


----------



## Bump (Jun 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Erick Rowan in the bear?


 better than whats he is doing now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

The fuck...  Fire the writer, fire the ones in creative, retire Vince, anything to improve this.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

Different Bear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

And it looks like an NTR angle coming up with Maryse.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> And it looks like an NTR angle coming up with Maryse.


And how will Renee get involved?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2017)

This is straight out of a WWE SvR game.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

This was a bad segment.  Not even the Miz could make it work.


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 12, 2017)

Well that was weird.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> And how will Renee get involved?



Ménage à trois.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck... Fire the writer, fire the ones in creative, retire Vince, anything to improve this.



I don't think you can fire and retire the same person.  Let's not pretend the writers are anything other than people there for vince to say no to and do his own thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

So Titus Brand turning into a face stable is Tozawa is taking on Neville.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

The Revival lurking in the back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

So if Show is the culprit, this makes it his what turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Show heel turn 23957208934520976 inc

or not


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Big Show is the culprit!


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 12, 2017)

Big Show being the culprit would be a WWE thing to do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2017)

Truf and Goldy dueling promos in preparation for that Age in a Cage match later down the line.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Jealous Cass story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2017)

Unsatisfying conclusion to a thumbs down show.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone in creative watched Omega v Okada 2 and was like I wanna do a draw finish too


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck... Fire the writer, *fire the ones in creative*, retire Vince, anything to improve this.



A lot of them work short term .

It's really on Vince, Stephanie and HHH. I think creative reports to Stephanie. There was an article once that everyone actually hates working with her IRL and likes Shane.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2017)

Raiden said:


> A lot of them work short term .
> 
> It's really on Vince, Stephanie and HHH. I think creative reports to Stephanie. There was an article once that everyone actually hates working with her IRL and likes Shane.



Nah it's all Vince.

These non endings and continuation to Hardy v Shemus and Cesaro needs to have a good ending.  It honestly feels like they have no idea what to do with the Hardys while the court over who owns the Broken Matt/Brother Nero gets sorted.  I mean if Matt/WWE owned it now would have been a good time to do it.  Have the Hardys lose 2-0, go off air for a week or two then come back Broken because sanity isn't going to get them wins.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2017)

Can someone explain to me the point of this interview than that of an attempted character assassination.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

It was to explain why she lost at Extreme Rules.

And to remind all of the younger viewers that she is still around.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Nah it's all Vince.
> 
> These non endings and continuation to Hardy v Shemus and Cesaro needs to have a good ending.  It honestly feels like they have no idea what to do with the Hardys while the court over who owns the Broken Matt/Brother Nero gets sorted.  I mean if Matt/WWE owned it now would have been a good time to do it.  Have the Hardys lose 2-0, go off air for a week or two then come back Broken because sanity isn't going to get them wins.



Number 3 has one horror story about Stephanie.
a statement


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2017)

Is WWE at its lowest point in history?(not counting revenue)


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2017)

The ratings are disturbingly low. We used to see some of these numbers from TNA. But they can cover changes in television for their problems.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


This story is gold.  Who should the Titus Brand face at Survivor Series?  Team Titus against Team Angle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of this interview than that of an attempted character assassination.


It is to remind people that she doesn't want to hurt people...in a company where people hurt each other in every match.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

For the kids


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> For the kids


It's probably not a good thing then that less kids are watching than ever before.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

Heel Bayley, im curious how that would be


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> This story is gold.  Who should the Titus Brand face at Survivor Series?  Team Titus against Team Angle?


How has Titus become one of the best acts on RAW right now? Loving it. Man was always low-key funny but now he's really making this angle shine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of this interview than that of an attempted character assassination.


RIP Bayley. FFS what is this? Send the poor girl back to NXT and try to salvage something from this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

WWE should have Joe beat Lesnar via the Muscle Buster. Hype it up as his ultimate endgame finisher. Whereas the Coquina Clutch can be his regular finisher.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2017)

Isn't Tsunade telepathically linked to Katsuyu



> Ryback said in his latest interview that Seth Rollins was an asshole backstage. Here's the story:
> 
> "So i was at SmackDown and i had a match against Rusev. Think it was in 2015, before the Split. Me and Rusev had a little botch in the match, picked him up for the shell shock and all of a sudden i had a cramp in my leg. I slipped off and botched the move. I whispered to Rusev "Sorry, leg cramp" Rusev was cool about it and whispered back "Don't worry about it" After the match i went backstage and there was Seth Rollins, laughing on purpose acting like i don't know whats going on. I go up to him and say "Anything funny?" In a relaxed tone. I thought maybe he laughs about something else. I didn't want to start a fight or something. So he looks at me and says "Yea, that match sucked." And i tell him "Just because you won the Money in the Bank briefcase doesn't mean you can act like an asshole. Nobody is perfect." And he says "Yea, except for me." And walks off. I think he's an arrogant douchebag.
> 
> ...



So not only is Seth "Thieving" Rollins, well, a thief, but he is also an asshole, some of the stories I'm reading in that thread are just hilarious.



Glad Big Dog buried him on Raw. There is no place for assholes in his yard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Heel Bayley, im curious how that would be



Like the snickers commercial bailey where she just snaps at everyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2017)

Damn that Seth story reminds me of the segments where they had him do this weird asshole laugh on television. I wonder if that's where it came from. Ugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2017)

Who cares about wrestling?
Wwe made me not care.
Feels good to not watch a raw in a month.

If you really watched 3 hours of that shit last night you have autism

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

I watched about an hour and a half and went to the gym.  I'm not going to watch tonight either.  Gonna watch a movie instead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2017)

Seth Rollins, the man that botches moves so badly that he ended Sting's career and can't wrestle an interesting match unless he's completely copying Tanahashi, telling Ryback he's perfect is the most delusional shit ever.

Edit: And he's got a small dick :ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2017)

Bayley needs to turn heel and blame it on not getting enough D. I think there's a lot of females out there that could probably relate to that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

What??  Meltzer and Alvarez think that Bayley might be in a romantic storyline that features her as being attracted to Corey Graves?  Please do it WWE!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2017)

big dog cooking the geeky fans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

susanoo platoon which overwhelms the akstsuki easily.

It's gonna be good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What??  Meltzer and Alvarez think that Bayley might be in a romantic storyline that features her as being attracted to Corey Graves?  Please do it WWE!


Honestly this sounds like it could be funny AF. Graves being his usual self repulsed by Bayley's advances and Bayley being her derpy happy go lucky self.
Damn you know you're booking has been ass when a romance angle sounds far better than the tripe you've been doing as of late.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jun 13, 2017)

Far out, is there any longer threads than this?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly this sounds like it could be funny AF. Graves being his usual self repulsed by Bayley's advances and Bayley being her derpy happy go lucky self.
> Damn you know you're booking has been ass when a romance angle sounds far better than the tripe you've been doing as of late.


Honestly,  this is the type of storyline that AJ Lee used to be in all the time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I watched about an hour and a half and went to the gym.  I'm not going to watch tonight either.  Gonna watch a movie instead.



stop trolling rukia, since when did you started going to the gym?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins, the man that botches moves so badly that he ended Sting's career and can't wrestle an interesting match unless he's completely copying Tanahashi, telling Ryback he's perfect is the most delusional shit ever.
> 
> Edit: And he's got a small dick :ho



john told me that seth was ordered to end sting's career by triple h for their ultimate burial. john was originally planned to fight sting in a hell in a cell match but he was too busy filming his tv shows and triple h selected his poster boy thief rollins


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who cares about wrestling?
> Wwe made me not care.
> Feels good to not watch a raw in a month.
> 
> If you really watched 3 hours of that shit last night you have autism


 Haven't paid attention to raw in weeks, skipped out on it again to watch the sony conference. Seems I can't avoid a shitshow on monday night no matter what.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Bayley doesn't care about getting the title back.  She wants to land a boyfriend!

I love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2017)

DID FUCKING WWE PUT JON MOXLEY IN A FUCKING BEAR SUIT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DID FUCKING WWE PUT JON MOXLEY IN A FUCKING BEAR SUIT?


@Dean Ambrose that segment was supposed to be funny.  But you don't do that with people you care about.  No way will WWE ever put Rollins or Reigns in a bear suit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Really bad ratings this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose that segment was supposed to be funny.  But you don't do that with people you care about.  No way will WWE ever put Rollins or Reigns in a bear suit.



dude I'm talking about his having sex with a girl in a bear suit while shooting a promo in his earlier years  

WWE either did this cause they wanted to see Ambrose in a bear suit or Ambrose wanted to bang Maryse in it to add to his story

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Cena as a free agent is bullshit.

It's so sad to watch Smackdown right now.  They had exclusive rights to John Cena.  I remember when they had Daniel Bryan as the GM.  Nikki Bella.  They had the Miz/Maryse.  Alexa Bliss.  Mauro on commentary.

Things used to be great.


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena as a free agent is bullshit.
> 
> It's so sad to watch Smackdown right now.  They had exclusive rights to John Cena.  I remember when they had Daniel Bryan as the GM.  Nikki Bella.  They had the Miz/Maryse.  Alexa Bliss.  Mauro on commentary.
> 
> Things used to be great.


Oh how SD has fallen


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey. The 6 Man Tag Match is finally happening. No idea who I want to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Cool entrance. Feels like it should be a Big 4 PPV Entrance though.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

They will be better at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2017)

Guess I'll tune in to smackdown. meh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Colons actually have a decent theme. Shame we never get to hear it. Ever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

FREE AGENT CENA only means he has the power to bury all talent from both shows


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

This PIP stuff when it goes to ads still has me fucked up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> FREE AGENT CENA only means he has the power to bury all talent from both shows


Nobody is safe. Big Man John wants the Ultimate Grand Slam. Man is going after the Universal and Intercontinental Titles to finish off the set. Then Jinder is next afterwards to topple Flair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nobody is safe. Big Man John wants the Ultimate Grand Slam. Man is going after the Universal and Intercontinental Titles to finish off the set. Then Jinder is next afterwards to topple Flair.



John was joking during dinner last night that he was planning to conquer the Women's division first hand

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

That was a good solid match. Expecting New Day to lose at the PPV though since they won now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2017)

>New Day winning a match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Its kinda cringe what they are doing with Sami in skits like those but IMO he somehow makes it work.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

My Boi Ryder is back. They're going to turn him Heel on Mojo aren't they?


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 13, 2017)

oh hey Zack Ryder is back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Lana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

"We Want Rusev"


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

We do want Rusev

Lana

I just realized they gave Sami a Woody Allen Gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its kinda cringe what they are doing with Sami in skits like those but IMO he somehow makes it work.


WWE is working really hard to get Sami under.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Damn Lana's finisher looks legit AF


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

That finisher does look pretty legit, ruru has been teaching her well.

Its sad that we see Zack Ryder before Tye Dillinger


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Singh Brothers need to go to the Tag Team scene soon after Jinder wins at MITB.


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> That finisher does look pretty legit, ruru has been teaching her well.
> 
> Its sad that we see Zack Ryder before Tye Dillinger



Yeah thought Tye had that fued with the guy from vvs?


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 13, 2017)

I love the Fashion Files.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

God Bless Fashion Files


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Lana with that move tho


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

Generic


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> Generic



She is a "Diva"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

WWE need to quit with that fake pyro shit during Nakamura's entrance


----------



## Bump (Jun 13, 2017)

Hype bros baby!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

I discovered yesterday that my WWE subscription is officially over.  (Tried to watch that table show on the network.)

I'm not going to renew for mitb either.  But I find that championship between Lana and Naomi to be fascinating.  That match really _could _be terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Bayley talking about that weird relationship with her dad again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Naka standing tall to end SD. Not bad. Still think 1 of Corbin, Owens or Zayn is winning the MITB.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

No one would be more fun with the briefcase than Owens.


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2017)

Bump said:


> She is a "Diva"


No, I was referring to the caption under the picture of Sami Zayn on the corkboard in the Fashion Files. It always has easter eggs this one was a El Generico, reference.


Rukia said:


> Bayley talking about that weird relationship with her dad again.



You could go in a dark place with her character, Vince would go that route


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

As for the women mitb.  WWE likes to reserve historic events for their top superstars.  So I'm going to pick Charlotte.

For all we know.  This match could be a disaster.  Maybe it will be the last women's mitb match?  You want a made superstar to have the accomplishment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

I want Becky to win.  WWE owes her something for all the plates of shit she has been fed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

Tamina has no chance of winning.

Carmella is an interesting one.  The winner of this match is pretty much guaranteed a championship run.  And I'm not sure you want to guarantee that to Carmella.

But I'm intrigued about the idea of Ellsworth carrying the case.  And Carmella constantly hoping to take advantage of a weak champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tamina has no chance of winning.
> 
> Carmella is an interesting one.  The winner of this match is pretty much guaranteed a championship run.  And I'm not sure you want to guarantee that to Carmella.
> 
> But I'm intrigued about the idea of Ellsworth carrying the case.  And Carmella constantly hoping to take advantage of a weak champion.


Character-wise Carmella winning makes the most sense as well as it, should she win with his help, being a great payoff to her Ellsworth plot. I do want Becky to win though. Though yeah I'd say out of the 5 the only one I'd discount would be Tamina.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't see AJ or Nakamura winning the men's briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2017)

Bayley angle will be good .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Bayley angle will be good .





Raiden said:


> Bayley angle will be good .


Graves is in the thick of a lot of things rn. This story with Angle. Potential romance with Bayley. Man is going places.
Won't even be surprised if he's the one beating up Enzo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2017)

I fell asleep, oh well. so did smackdown have a good main event?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I fell asleep, oh well. so did smackdown have a good main event?


Yeah. 3v3  Tag Match involving all 6 guys in the MITB match. Was a good match that ended when Sami got the pin on Corbin after some smart help from AJ. Owens and Ziggler laid out AJ and Zayn postmatch with a ladder. Corbin laid Owens and Ziggler out. Corbin climbs the ladder but gets taken out by Naka who climbs the ladder and poses with the briefcase to close off the show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. 3v3  Tag Match involving all 6 guys in the MITB match. Was a good match that ended when Sami got the pin on Corbin after some smart help from AJ. Owens and Ziggler laid out AJ and Zayn postmatch with a ladder. Corbin laid Owens and Ziggler out. Corbin climbs the ladder but gets taken out by Naka who climbs the ladder and poses with the briefcase to close off the show.


I think I'll watch it when it gets uploaded to hulu tomorrow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE need to quit with that fake pyro shit during Nakamura's entrance



they need to tweak naka's entrance tbh. wwe was receiving a lot of complaints about people having seizure after seeing naka live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves is in the thick of a lot of things rn. This story with Angle. Potential romance with Bayley. Man is going places.
> Won't even be surprised if he's the one beating up Enzo.



i want this to happen. corey beating enzo is going to be golden 

he hates that midget

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they need to tweak naka's entrance tbh. wwe was receiving a lot of complaints about people having seizure after seeing naka live


I could see myself getting a headache, especially after a few beers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2017)

all those flashing lights can fry your brain


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

I hear that Sami Zayn isn't acting or playing a character.  Those talkative Sami segments are really just Sami playing himself.  That he pesters everyone in the back 24/7.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm glad AF these ratings are dropping
Have the same matches and feuds with nothing happening on the show for 3 months straight and expect people to care 

You mean to tell me enzo n Cass been attacked the last five raws?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Yeah, they need to get to the payoff with the Enzo and Cass story.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Terrible rating for Smackdown.

Sound the alarm.  Bring back Vince, HHH, Cena, Stephanie, Brie, and Nikki.  Wrestle Angle and Bryan even if they aren't medically cleared; find a doctor that will clear them.  Settle with CM Punk and offer him anything he wants to return.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

And honestly.  The crowd is important.  The crowd affects my enjoyment of the show.

WWE might already be doing this.  But I think they definitely need to plant 100-200 people in the crowd every week.  And obviously coach those people and tell them who to support.


----------



## Bump (Jun 14, 2017)

They need to take a break on the fashion files make me miss them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Bump said:


> They need to take a break on the fashion files make me miss them


I agree.  Why the fuck does the WWE do this?  Something becomes fun and they run it into the ground until you don't want to see it anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 14, 2017)

The next 4 days are going to be tough for me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2017)

Asuka and Nikki Cross just killing each other on NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm hoping for a backstage legit fight between Brock and Ambrose. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

I was excited about tonight's show.  If I still had the network, I would have definitely watched it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2017)

How are you guys watching the worst wrestling has been in recent times? I mean yeah the talent's pretty fucking great but nobody's allowed to stand out other than Roman?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was excited about tonight's show.  If I still had the network, I would have definitely watched it.


Main Event was good. Cross took out Riot then her and Asuka just brawled and kept brawling backstage till they took each other out via a Cross Body onto a table. Crowd got pissed at the ref when he said it was a No Contest. Think this may set up a Cross-Asuka Falls Count Anywhere Match at the next Takeover. I don't think they've actually had a 1v1 match yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

Are you sure?  What about Ember Moon?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you sure?  What about Ember Moon?


Ember is fighting Peyton next week. Let Asuka/Cross have the Takeover match. They can't just leave the result between those two as a No Contest. Then bring Ember into the  title fold afterwards.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2017)

WWE's low ratings won't mean shit to vince, he has so many revenue streams and he just casually writes off the declining viewer ship to declining tv viewership. There youtube channel is bringing in millions of dollars and the network is a steady stream of cash.

Youtube has gotten so important for them that how well the video's are doing is affecting creative, like the Joe and Lesnar segment is at over 5m views right now and got 3m in a day, making them consider having the program run more then a month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2017)

Not talking about ratings. It's obvious TV is going obsolete . I'm talking about Network purchasing, gear,  events, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

I think live events are going poorly.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

I do wonder how people like me factor into the ratings.  I don't have cable.  I watch Raw on Sling TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2017)

Jbl lost

Mauro calling McGregor vs maywwather fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2017)

WWE lost.  SD was a better show with Mauro on commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE lost.  SD was a better show with Mauro on commentary.



True Bellator got a good buy


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jbl lost
> 
> Mauro calling McGregor vs maywwather fight.


Gotta protect their bully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

McGregor vs. Gayweather sounds hilarious


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> McGregor vs. Gayweather sounds hilarious


I love McGregor and would love if he knocked Mayweather out but he has no chance here


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they need to tweak naka's entrance tbh. wwe was receiving a lot of complaints about people having seizure after seeing naka live



When I was a kid I went to RAW and got fucked over by Kane's entrance. Couldn't stop sneezing from the pyro smoke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Powerful

Okada vs omega rated 6.25


Fucking

Powerfulllll

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I love McGregor and would love if he knocked Mayweather out but he has no chance here



Floyd gonna run away all through out the match and hope Connor gasses out.

So Connor should work on his cardio for this fight


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Powerful
> 
> Okada vs omega rated 6.25
> 
> ...


Stupid.  Meltzer has no credibility.  He should have just raved and raved and raved about both matches and given them five stars each.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Stupid.  Meltzer has no credibility.  He should have just raved and raved and raved about both matches and given them five stars each.


Nah fuck that these matches legendary


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

I read that Paige is training for her comeback.  I personally never expect her to wrestle for WWE again.  But if she did..

Would she get a big reaction?  Would she be the most over girl on the roster?  Would she come out to crickets?  Would the audience just shower her with crude chants?  What would happen??


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

Meltzer is an idiot and killed his own credibility with this bullshit. Ain't no way a match with no winner is the greatest match in wrestling history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 15, 2017)

Imagine it. Big Dog walking Floyd to the ring. The sheer amount of HEAT. Two larger than life athletes standing side by side.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

Paige will go to the ring using New Day's entrance


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Imagine it. Big Dog walking Floyd to the ring. The sheer amount of HEAT. Two larger than life athletes standing side by side.



Floyd will take that as an insult


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer is an idiot and killed his own credibility with this bullshit. Ain't no way a match with no winner is the greatest match in wrestling history.


Says who


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer is an idiot and killed his own credibility with this bullshit. Ain't no way a match with no winner is the greatest match in wrestling history.


I agree.  Also I'm sorry.  But a great match watched by 20 million people trumps a great match watched by 1 hundred thousand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Also I'm sorry.  But a great match watched by 20 million people trumps a great match watched by 1 hundred thousand.


There a difference between a classic match being built up perfectly with shit that makes sense that planned out all year that could possibly end at wk compared to two guys in wwe who wrestle on raw for 12 weeks and then finally have a great match a summerslam that meant nothing because they both gonna lose to roman before the rumble and then be on the preshow being thrown out by a bear or mojo at mania you punk bitch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

Omega vs Okada was once again not even the best match on the show it was on.

Meltzer is a fucking idiot that thinks Will Ospreay is a great wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Says who



Says me. Stop sucking the Okada cock when his dumbass can't even remember to sell his knee.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Omega vs Okada was once again not even the best match on the show it was on.
> 
> Meltzer is a fucking idiot that thinks Will Ospreay is a great wrestler.



Roman is better than Will and Ricochet? ;lmao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

Roman is a top three worker on the WWE roster.

Will Ospreay may possibly be the worst wrestler I've ever seen.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

ghost so fucking woat he about to make me team up with thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2017)

Highlights from the last Ospreay/Ricochet match:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

Meltzer's newsletter is fucking overpriced to boot.  I want some objectivity from the man and I want him to reign in his emotions a little bit if I'm a subscriber.

And personally.  A 60 minute match with no pin falls?  It makes me think that their attacks are weak.  And I'm not sure I want to watch a match that is that long.  That's just too long for a wrestling match.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Highlights from the last Ospreay/Ricochet match:



top tier sarcasm. you see, ghost is a closet ospreay fan


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> top tier sarcasm. you see, ghost is a closet ospreay fan




yoooo bro is that avatar kingdom?

i just started reading

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> yoooo bro is that avatar kingdom?
> 
> i just started reading



yes! he's called Kanki. we started a Kanki Pirates group thingy in the OL. join us and wear our flag!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2017)

Top 1 worker in the WWE: Seth Rollins - got injured once every year
Top 2: Braun Strowman - easily the most athletic big man in the roster. works long matches even in house shows and does actual mat wrestling and shit
Top 3: Finn Baylor - works just as hard as Seth Rollins ever since coming back from injury


Roman is like top 19. fat fuck doesn't even get injured.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i read the whole damn thing for like a month and caught up with the latest chapter. shit is epic man.
> 
> heki is a funny fella especially shu bun kun




shit im a read a few chapters now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, Impact on and they are still in India.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2017)

Well it's an elimination battle royal and the CAW Suicide and a former tag team were recently eliminated leaving a midget, Borne, and a bully in the ring right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2017)

Fuck sakes, that second hand Umaga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2017)

The hell was that building Scott Steiner in a promo. The man is 53 years of age, I doubt the FrankenSteiner is part of his move set anymore.   Also nice way to treat to locals in having to sell to a camel clutch by Josh Matthews.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 15, 2017)

Velveteen Dream is athletic as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

Brock should have destroyed all the wrestlers that held him back on Monday.  He was superkicked in the face and couldn't even defend himself because he was being held.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't remember that entrance at all.  I must have been on a piss break.  Sasha definitely looked hot though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock should have destroyed all the wrestlers that held him back on Monday.  He was superkicked in the face and couldn't even defend himself because he was being held.



Would have been hilarious if WWE sent Ambrose in that scuffle


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2017)

Also.  Enzo and Big Cass are pussies.  A month of programming!  They have been either out of action or hindered for the last month because they can't survive walking around backstage without getting hurt.

That's just fucking pathetic.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2017)

_“When I left nothing impressed me, that’s why I left. The change of management which was a problem because Dixie Carter is an idiot and then she brought in these other idiots like Hulk Hogan. I was just like damn, ‘I got to get the hell out of here. I watched them from afar and their pockets kept getting run down and then thank God, someone else bought it, ran her out and now the right guy is back in charge being Jeff Jarrett. That’s basically who I started with before when Jeff started Impact Wrestling. I definitely wanted to come back and work for the organization again.”

Impact Wrestling
_
This is funny as hell. Steiner talks about going back to TNA and why he left .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

No, it would be better if Scott comes back to WWE and bury Roman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

Ugh, I'm hearing rumors that the women's mitb winner will immediately cash in.  How fucking lazy is WWE?

Additionally, this is a company that is really struggling with their content right now.  All of their storylines absolutely suck.  A money in the bank briefcase is something you can get some mileage out of.  Typical WWE.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2017)

MITB is sunday right? Sure doesn't feel like it. I might as well tune in since I still have the network running for now. Don't know for how much longer tho. 



Rukia said:


> Ugh, I'm hearing rumors that the women's mitb winner will immediately cash in.  How fucking lazy is WWE?
> 
> Additionally, this is a company that is really struggling with their content right now.  All of their storylines absolutely suck.  A money in the bank briefcase is something you can get some mileage out of.  Typical WWE.


That's disappointing. From what little I've seen they have been slipping with the women feuds big time. Then again all the feuds currently going on suck ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2017)

We need more Lana.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> MITB is sunday right? Sure doesn't feel like it. I might as well tune in since I still have the network running for now. Don't know for how much longer tho.
> 
> 
> That's disappointing. From what little I've seen they have been slipping with the women feuds big time. Then again all the feuds currently going on suck ass.


Zero interest in this PPV.  Planning on just reading results.

And you are right.  I can't name a good WWE feud right now.  I guess Brock/Joe and Enzo/Graves.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> No, it would be better if Scott comes back to WWE and bury Roman


He's FAT!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2017)

I would love to watch a Steiner promo involving a math equation for how much calories and fats taken by Roman on a daily basis


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

traditional gender roles

Good article.  Should be Neville against Balor at Summerslam.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

MITB PICKS:

Hype Bros
Naomi
Jinder Mahal
The Usos
Charlotte
Sami Zayn


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

Link removed

WWE should sign her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2017)

Raiden said:


> _“When I left nothing impressed me, that’s why I left. The change of management which was a problem because Dixie Carter is an idiot and then she brought in these other idiots like Hulk Hogan. I was just like damn, ‘I got to get the hell out of here. I watched them from afar and their pockets kept getting run down and then thank God, someone else bought it, ran her out and now the right guy is back in charge being Jeff Jarrett. That’s basically who I started with before when Jeff started Impact Wrestling. I definitely wanted to come back and work for the organization again.”
> 
> Impact Wrestling
> _
> This is funny as hell. Steiner talks about going back to TNA and why he left .



The man is in his 50's.  He's going into an Impact PPV with Josh Mathews as his partner and facing a commentator and a wrestler in his 40's.  The match is probably going to be a train wreck but the build up to it has been something else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

I heard Impact was awful this week.  And that they are completely focused on comedy for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I heard Impact was awful this week.  And that they are completely focused on comedy for some reason.



I don't know what to say.  They are in rebuild mode but with a bit less funds to work with I'm thinking.  Dixie fucked that company up to an extent.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

It's surprising that they are still in business tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's surprising that they are still in business tbh.



The Fight Network bought them from the Carters.  If I recall the WWE would have purchased the company had the asking price for it dropped significantly and they were only after the video library.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We need more Lana.



When she wins the belt on sunday we going get alot of Lana


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2017)

Hot take: Lana has a better entrance than Naomi or Finn Balor.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hot take: Lana has a better entrance than Naomi or Finn Balor.



Maybe Balor is stretching it but def better than Naomi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2017)

Ugh Balor.  Send him back to NXT.  He could have a good feud with Roderick Strong.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ugh Balor.  Send him back to NXT.  He could have a good feud with Roderick Strong.



Do we need to put him into NXT

Or 

Just tie up Vince, lock him in a nursing home, then let those on Raw and Smackdown live up to their potentials. (While also making Vince watch every 5* match of the past 20 years in all wrestling organizations.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Do we need to put him into NXT
> 
> Or
> 
> Just tie up Vince, lock him in a nursing home, then let those on Raw and Smackdown live up to their potentials. (While also making Vince watch every 5* match of the past 20 years in all wrestling organizations.)







Rukia said:


> Ugh Balor.  Send him back to NXT.  He could have a good feud with Roderick Strong.



Or Bring RS up to Raw to fued with Balor

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2017)

Never liked Strong in singles, he's best suited as part of a tag team same thing for Aries.


----------



## Bump (Jun 16, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Never liked Strong in singles, he's best suited as part of a tag team same thing for Aries.



That backbreaker man how can you not love it? and your not liking Aries run right now?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

Aries is much better as a bad guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Top kek  Eva Marie is on Conan and I asked if she's given up on wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bump said:


> That backbreaker man how can you not love it? and your not liking Aries run right now?


I loved his variations.

 Isn't Aries a "face" per say? That's never been his strong suit, i guess that's not a big deal in today's wwe. Honestly I haven't seen much of Aries outside of a few matches with Neville I thought were decent. I thought they would steal the show at WM pre show but it didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Top kek  Eva Marie is on Conan and I asked if she's given up on wrestling.


Ask her if she does porn now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ask her if she does porn now.


I tried but Beth the mod took it off. So I told everyone that she's Ex-WWE wrestler


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I tried but Beth the mod took it off. So I told everyone that she's Ex-WWE wrestler


Damn. Well time to Google this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Well time to Google this shit.


She doesn't have red hair anymore. It's black again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

I wish Eva was still with the company.  At least she gets a reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia you get reaction like Eva does. None whatsoever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

I saw it live.  And I couldn't believe it when Asuka kicked out.  She may never lose if a move like that can't even put her away.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2017)

Just watched Mean Gene Okurlund on the Pro Wrestling Report Show.

He said WWE has low ratings because it's an a post-Cena "transition" period, and that things will pick up again. He also said the company is very healthy, but three hours is a killer. Last thing he mentioned is that WWE has to do three hours because they're a public company and shareholders would expect them to max out the $$ that they can make.

Found it very interesting that Cena is being branded as a free agent. I suspect there will be a lot of new ploys to show people on different shows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

So who is woman #6 going to be? Maria? Summer Rae? Nikki? Asuka?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

If there is a 6th woman, it will be Naomi.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

From an entertainment standpoint (there is a two hour show to book every week), Carmella and Kevin Owens would be the most entertaining with mitb briefcases.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2017)

I didn't even know Emma returned wtf and she lost her return match?! This is all because she apparently couldn't work that Emmalina gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So who is woman #6 going to be? Maria? Summer Rae? Nikki? Asuka?


Paige


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Paige



Paige


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

WWE posted a top 10 cash-in's video.  And of course they didn't include CM Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE posted a top 10 cash-in's video.  And of course they didn't include CM Punk.


except they included him in all the WWE champions list


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> except they included him in all the WWE champions list



This is what matters 

MITB Predictions 

*The Hype Bros* vs. The Colons
*The Usos* vs. The New Day (SmackDown Tag Team Championships) [ they getting counted out]

Naomi vs. *Lana* (SmackDown Women's Championship)
Women's Money in the Bank ladder match (Becky Lynch, *Carmella*, Charlotte Flair, Natalya, Tamina) 
Men's Money in the Bank ladder match (AJ Styles, Baron Corbin, Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, *Sami Zayn*, Shinsuke Nakamura)
*Jinder Mahal* vs. Randy Orton (WWE Championship)


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2017)

Bump said:


> This is what matters




Exactly  

He's forever a champ


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

Is Lana going to wrestle in an evening gown?


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Lana going to wrestle in an evening gown?

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

The ratings on Monday were so bad.  Even the first hour.  They advertised Brock.  The NBA game didn't start for another hour.  And they still were no where near 3 million.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE posted a top 10 cash-in's video.  And of course they didn't include CM Punk.


Tbf about 7 or 8 of the Cash-In's were better than Punk's. Still you'd think it'd make it over Swagger or Kane or Sheamus (how they rated Swagger or Sheamus's as better than Kane's is beyond me. Man like Kane EARNED that cash-in.)


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2017)

Edge had the greatest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Edge had the greatest


Nah. 2nd is fair IMO. Rollins at Mania remains GOAT for me. They are both pretty close in terms of quality but while Edge's had the shock factor because it was the first and was just epic, Rollins trumps it because let's face it, IIRC nobody was expecting a *mid-match *Mania cash in and he pretty much saved the Mania main event.
Then again it could also be recency bias on my part since Edge's happened over a decade ago.


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Edge had the greatest



I agree


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2017)

I would also say Edge's was the best. The concept was also a lot fresher at that point. Seeing new successful wrestling concepts form them is pretty damn rare.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Speaking of cash-ins, let's say the Champion is having a non-title match and the MITB holder cashes-in mid-match for...reasons, would that turn the match that was already going on into a Triple Threat for the Title?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The ratings on Monday were so bad.  Even the first hour.  They advertised Brock.  The NBA game didn't start for another hour.  And they still were no where near 3 million.


Nobody cares about Brock. Its not like he's going to put on a match on RAW.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 17, 2017)

Is this a good card you guys?  I have front row tickets to WWE Tokyo event.  

Romain Reigns vs Bray Wyatt 

 
 Fatal 4 way format Intercontinental battlefield 
 Dean 
Ambrose  Chris Jericho  Fin · Baylor  Misu (Marise) 


 Seth · Rollins  Samoa · Joe 


 Big Cass (Enzo Amore)  Cesarro (Sheimouth) 


 Tosawa Yo & Hideio Itami  Luke Gallows & 
Carl Anderson 


 
Bailey & 
Sasha Banks & Aska  Alexa · Bliss & Emma & Niia Jacks 


 Cruiserweight championship 
 Austin Aires  Neville 


 Heath · Slater & Rhino  Bo Dallas & Titus O'Neal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Speaking of cash-ins, let's say the Champion is having a non-title match and the MITB holder cashes-in mid-match for...reasons, would that turn the match that was already going on into a Triple Threat for the Title?



yes. Remember, it can be cashed in anytime. Edge was notorious for that, looking at his matches. Man I should have watched WWE then!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> yes. Remember, it can be cashed in anytime. Edge was notorious for that, looking at his matches. Man I should have watched WWE then!


Cool. So potentially someone in a non-title match could end up leaving as Champion if the MITB holder goofed and cashed-in at the wrong time. I'd actually love to see that scenario play out now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 17, 2017)

IIRC, as long as the title holder is in the ring or can be dragged into the ring, you can cash in. So one could see an angle where the champion gets beat down, dragged in the middle of the ring and cashed in on.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Is this a good card you guys?  I have front row tickets to WWE Tokyo event.
> 
> Romain Reigns vs Bray Wyatt
> 
> ...


That's better than the current house show circuit.  Especially the IC match and the women's match.  It's about the best they can do with the brand split.  Bray should be replaced with Strowman now that he is clear though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias If I was booking Smackdown.  I would have Apollo Crews and Titus come out and take a selfie with the Hype Bros after they beat the Colons. And the big tease of course would be whether or not the Hype Bros are the first tag team to join the Titus Brand?

(Titus can still be a Raw superstar and have clients on both brands.)

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias If I was booking Smackdown.  I would have Apollo Crews and Titus come out and take a selfie with the Hype Bros after they beat the Colons. And the big tease of course would be whether or not the Hype Bros are the first tag team to join the Titus Brand?
> 
> (Titus can still be a Raw superstar and have clients on both brands.)


Sounds interesting. I'd be down for another Titus Brand expansion.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

I like the contradiction of a heel Titus managing nothing but babyfaces.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sounds interesting. I'd be down for another Titus Brand expansion.


For real.  One of the best acts on Raw right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2017)

Two weeks to go.  Just booked my hotel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Titus is still recruiting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Titus is still recruiting.


Titus 100% has smashed Alexa. Possibly even Nia if he's into bigger women.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

God I wanna smash Alexxxa Bliss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Titus 100% has smashed Alexa. Possibly even Nia if he's into bigger women.


Titus has probably smashed a lot of women in that locker room.  Come on now.  Hanging out in France with Bayley and Sasha.  Eating crepes.  No other dudes in the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Titus has probably smashed a lot of women in that locker room.  Come on now.  Hanging out in France with Bayley and Sasha.  Eating crepes.  No other dudes in the group.


That's the real reason Vince tried to bury him. Man has so much natural game and gets the bitches that Vinny Mac, even when using his status as big boss, can't get.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

2602:30a:2c78:2320:b180:3a29:611a:20b4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 2602:30a:2c78:2320:b180:3a29:611a:20b4


People thought that shit was real?


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Here


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People thought that shit was real?


People are pretty stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

LOL, watch any wrestling video on YouTube and there are comments about how the people in the video are better than Finn Balor.  Definitely an anti-Balor campaign going on at YouTube.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> LOL, watch any wrestling video on YouTube and there are comments about how the people in the video are better than Finn Balor.  Definitely an anti-Balor campaign going on at YouTube.





Rukia said:


> People are pretty stupid.



Its true sadly the wrestling community isn't the brightest, remember that petition for Strowman after he took out Reigns? theese people


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

under a different house brand, Adrienne Vitadini.

Lol.

I think the women just need to realize their limitations.  For example, Carmella shouldn't be the one carrying and setting up ladders.  That definitely should be Tamina's role in the match.  Becky, Natalya, and Charlotte can take the bigger bumps.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Was a good read 

I think the women have the most pressure tonight, along with Lana she is getting a big chance to grab that brass ring


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

I want Lana to win so bad.

Naomi had her title run and while she has gotten better in the ring and on the mic, it still just doesn't do it for me.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

SO RAVISHING

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> SO RAVISHING





Kuya said:


> I want Lana to win so bad.
> 
> Naomi had her title run and while she has gotten better in the ring and on the mic, it still just doesn't do it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't even know Emma returned wtf and she lost her return match?! This is all because she apparently couldn't work that Emmalina gimmick.


 

Emma low key top 5 baddest bitches on the roster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2017)

The thirst is as strong as Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Emma low key top 5 baddest bitches on the roster


Hells yea she is. I don't know what they wanted her to do that made them say she couldn't work the Emmalina gimmick but she definitely bad as fuck to pull it off.



Dean Ambrose said:


> The thirst is as strong as Roman.


But of course.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Emma low key top 5 baddest bitches on the roster


Ryder doesn't know what he lost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Emma is about to get a massive push.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I expect Lana/Naomi to be very short.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Emma is about to get a massive push.


From muh dicc.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Kevin Owens better win.  The briefcase goes well with the suit he has been wearing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Big RAW tomorrow.  WWE needs the show to rebound.  So Roman is going to take the pivotal segment and tell us what his Summerslam plans are.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens better win.  The briefcase goes well with the suit he has been wearing.


Id love him to win if he wasn't the US champ, he needs to defend the belt SD midcard is budding with talent that needs a chance



Rukia said:


> Emma is about to get a massive push.



She should of gone to SD 



[S-A-F] said:


> From muh dicc.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

He could lose the US title at a PPV and then cash in during the world title match later on in the night.  I have no problem with him having both.

The point is that KO would be fun and entertaining with the briefcase.  Smackdown needs as many entertaining acts as they can get.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He could lose the US title at a PPV and then cash in during the world title match later on in the night.  I have no problem with him having both.
> 
> The point is that KO would be fun and entertaining with the briefcase.  Smackdown needs as many entertaining acts as they can get.



I get your point im more pulling for Sami heel turn,  winning and becoming so annoying he turns the crowd and cashes in on a huge face champ maybe a face KO ?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

I think Corbin wins the briefcase


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Bump said:


> I get your point im more pulling for Sami heel turn,  winning and becoming so annoying he turns the crowd and cashes in on a huge face champ maybe a face KO ?


So Sami basically pulling a Daniel Bryan by becoming a scumbag after cashing-in to win the title? It could work. But tbh I can't see Sami pulling off the heel role as well as Bryan did during his WHC run.
My money is on Corbin (most likely IMO), Zayn or KO (least likely IMO).


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Sami basically pulling a Daniel Bryan by becoming a scumbag after cashing-in to win the title? It could work. But tbh I can't see Sami pulling off the heel role as well as Bryan did during his WHC run.
> My money is on Corbin (most likely IMO), Zayn or KO (least likely IMO).



Sami could pull off anything...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Wish WWE would get a new theme for MITB. Yes "Money" fits the PPV but its been the same damn theme since 2011 FFS.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Now turned on my stream, I heard the ladies are opening. Does that mean a cash in tonight?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Sup guys.
Gonna watchin' som Bank, cuz why not.

Women starting the night off.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Tuning in as well.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella is my pick to win this


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like I'm watching after all.

Carmella looking fine asf btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wish WWE would get a new theme for MITB. Yes "Money" fits the PPV but its been the same damn theme since 2011 FFS.


Yeah when I heard the theme just now I groaned. Change this shit already.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Isn't WAD at the event?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Tamina.  Do your job and pick up ladders and move them into the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Did Carmella get a reaction just now? When the fuck that start happening?

Also, they got rid of that awkward downtime in her theme and got right to the catchy part. Smart decision. All that section ever did was accentuate the crickets that show up whenever she makes an entrance.



Rukia said:


> Isn't WAD at the event?



Oh yeah, he is, isn't he. Hope the show ends up being good for his sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Kinda nervous about this match though tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I used to find the Carmella/Ellsworth pairing cringeworthy.  But Ellsworth has done some really good promos lately.  And he does a great job putting Carmella over.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

WWE's top tier video packages, tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

I see Tamina is playing the role of big dominant heel for the night. Good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Tamina's coming out party?

...I knew it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

I see Charlotte, Natalya and Becky are going to be the big spot takers and Carmella will play the chicken heel who hangs outside for most of the time and picks the right moment. Good good booking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella switching sides on the ladder was cool.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I see Charlotte, Natalya and Becky are going to be the big spot takers and Carmella will play the chicken heel who hangs outside for most of the time and picks the right moment. Good good booking.



Secretly want Carmel to win.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Becky winning would be a fun surprise.  Doubt it though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Damn Charlotte.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

The Ellsworth payoff coming into fruition


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

What happened?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Good shit

EDIT*
Oh, c'mon, refs, don't choose NOW to do your fucking jobs when there's bullshit afoot.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

horrible finish


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

That was a good MITB match and Ellsworth winning the match for Carmella was perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Not crazy about how they scripted this.  But Carmella looks fucking hot.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

makes sense moving forward because guess it gives her a reason to now defend the briefcase


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Alright, nvm, no turnover. Carmmy and master heel Ellsworth wins. 
Match wasn't as good as I thought it'd be, but that's par for the course these days, so whatever.

In other news, JBL continues to be fucking awful at his job.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Loved Great Balls Of Fire ad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

This bodes well for Smackdown.  Carmella and Ellsworth with the briefcase will be fun.

But that finish detracted from the match.  The first ever women's money in the bank match was decided by the actions of a man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella looked so fucking hot though.  She is climbing up my personal rankings.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Bump said:


> Loved Great Balls Of Fire ad



Good ad. The name is still a bloody miscarriage of a PPV title.

Speaking of a miscarriage, I heard about this. Lana getting a fucking title shot. Probably gonna take it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

I think Shane or D-Bry will make Carmella defend her briefcase since she didn't technically win it and she'll manage to chickenshit her way through all the challengers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella looked so fucking hot though.  She is climbing up my personal rankings.



She looked amazing 





Rukia said:


> This bodes well for Smackdown.  Carmella and Ellsworth with the briefcase will be fun.
> 
> But that finish detracted from the match.  The first ever women's money in the bank match was decided by the actions of a man.



Santino won the womens battle royal at WM couple years ago  so cant be too shocked


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Hope Usos retain.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Usos retain.



Same

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah, I want the Usos to win too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Goddamn that bump


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

That Kofi stomp thoooooo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

This is boring so far.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is boring so far.


 Big E now got the hot tag its going take off


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

That submission looks like it was supposed to be something else.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

The save i swear that was the 3 count


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

This match started slow but is fucking awesome now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Bump said:


> The save i swear that was the 3 count


It was right after Big E failed to catch the Uso too.  So those were high profile botches.

But the match definitely picked up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

A fucking count out?  Geez.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This match started slow but is fucking awesome now



I agree and great finish


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

The Usos matches are always so fucking fundamentally good.
Like, rarely are they jaw-droppingly *amazing*, but they just always have such good moments and classic heel vs face spots. It's refreshing in an odd way in this, a company that always tries to subvert expectations and alter conventions to disastrous results.

What I'm saying is they some good-ass heels. Glad they retained, even if it doesn't matter much.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Aww come on. That match was too good to have a non-finish. Still I guess WWE wants to extend the feud without the title changing hands yet.
I'll accept it though.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Aww come on. That match was too good to have a non-finish. Still I guess WWE wants to extend the feud without the title changing hands yet.
> I'll accept it though.



Its the easiest way to extend the fued and keep both team strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Bump said:


> Its the easiest way to extend the fued and keep both team strong


True. As long as we get more great PPV matches and an eventual definite finish to the feud I'll be fine. Smart Usos doing the Heel thing has to be applauded.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Aww come on. That match was too good to have a non-finish. Still I guess WWE wants to extend the feud without the title changing hands yet.
> I'll accept it though.


Hopefully no more weird finishes tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

D-Bry is back on Tuesday? I defo see him making a decision on the Carmella thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

If Daniel is coming back, then shit, I might too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Yup Yup


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

DB with those twitter fingers


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yup Yup


 Cant deal with it, if its cashed in tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yup Yup


Yo what if Carmella cashes in tonight (doubt it)? Then what's D-Bry going to do?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Lana


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo what if Carmella cashes in tonight (doubt it)? Then what's D-Bry going to do?


It sort of takes that off the table.  Don't you think?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Speaking of needlessly subverting expectations and altering wrestling conventions, Jesus seeing all these legends showing up makes my eyes roll so hard there's a very real chance i may end up causing damage to my orbital socket.

Randy is gonna lose super hard tonight in his homestate in front of his dad and a bunch of hall-of-famers because--


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella should come out though.  And maybe Naomi escapes through the crowd.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

That Lana entrance tho


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rusev is such a lucky man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Over/under 4 minutes?


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Keep em coming Kuya


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Y'know, I'm gonna freely admit, I know it's unpopular, but I've just never gotten the hype with Lana. Just never did it for me.

...but in that wrestling attire? I kinda get it now.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Ask her ref!


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, I'm gonna freely admit, I know it's unpopular, but I've just never gotten the hype with Lana. Just never did it for me.
> 
> ...but in that wrestling attire? I kinda get it now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Lana actually decent enough in ring


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lana actually decent enough in ring



As the match goes on her confidence is coming out. Even though id wish something else would come out


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rusev you lucky bastard


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lana actually decent enough in ring



She a'ight. It's helping a lot that this match has a story what with her fucking up Nao's knee, so she doesn't have to do much. Very old school.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

ohhh shittttttttttttt


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

Rusev gonna destroy Elmsworth in a couple min


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

OH SHIT. Carmella smart AF. Not cashing in until the match is over.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Rusev gonna destroy Elmsworth in a couple min


 After Carmella pins Lana, Rusev going pin Carmella


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella can do this during moments with Naomi for months.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

I forgot how fucking much I'm warming up to Carmel, this trolling tho.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Aww was kinda hoping for a cash in tonight on Lana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella playing mind games. Good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Lana soooo fine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella playing mind games. Good.


The Queen Of Trolling


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmel and Ellsworth might be the best heels on SD now that Miz is gone. 

...oh right, KO. He's okay too.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Carmel and Ellsworth might be the best heels on SD now that Miz is gone.
> 
> ...oh right, KO. He's okay too.



Im going to enjoy Ellsworth promos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Smart all around. Lana looked good in her debut. Naomi looked a good fighting champion (though I've noticed the commentators keep mentioning her hubris. I think that'll come into play when she eventually loses). Carmella being a smart AF troll.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Carmel and Ellsworth might be the best heels on SD now that Miz is gone.
> 
> ...oh right, KO. He's okay too.


Ellsworth's valet role is a near perfect role for him right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella is going to win a title before Cass and Enzo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Which Tag Team could that be though? Ascension? AA?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Smart all around. Lana looked good in her debut. Naomi looked a good fighting champion (though I've noticed the commentators keep mentioning her hubris. I think that'll come into play when she eventually loses). Carmella being a smart AF troll.


Yeah.  But you can't have every match end with a confusing finish.


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Best Fashion Files yet


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Which Tag Team could that be though?


American Alpha?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

oh shit, American Alpha going heel tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Lana should've won. Worst booking decision I've ever seen for TransitioNaomi


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

ohhh shittttttt Mike and Maria


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

what theeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Mike and Maria? NICE.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Maria with a good promo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

I fucking thought that was Trips and Steph and got the most deeply confused I've been in months.

also, neat, Maria's back. One of the baes from the Ruthless Agression.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Where's the New Japan cameraman to focus on Maria's ass and where's The Bullet Club to be mesmerized by her.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Jesus!


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

He took her name  great line JBL


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Good for Smackdown.  The show is going to feel fresh Tuesday night.  All sorts of things have been happening.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Low Key gud theme music too. Corny, but also kinda catchy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

And also.  I don't consider this all that controversial.  Carmella was the first participant in the match to capture the briefcase.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good for Smackdown.  The show is going to feel fresh Tuesday night.  All sorts of things have been happening.



>Smackdown being interesting again

Thank _god_.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

The more I see the Women's MITB finish the more I like it. Only issue I'd have was the match didn't go on for 10 minutes longer.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Miracle Mike Bennett


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Where's the New Japan cameraman to focus on Maria's ass and where's The Bullet Club to be mesmerized by her.



No need to redundantly do what I'm sure all the audience is already doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Fuck Daniel Bryan.  Save your outrage.  Where the hell have you been the last three months?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

midcard jinder's title match already?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

No Men's Cash-In tonight guys. Title match next.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The more I see the Women's MITB finish the more I like it. Only issue I'd have was the match didn't go on for 10 minutes longer.



Agreed. It's a cool finish, it just didn't feel like it carried the weight it should've since the match was kinda short and on the average side. That's a nitpick though, generally the finish was fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

WWE GOAT Tier video packages


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Daniel Bryan.  Save your outrage.  Where the hell have you been the last three months?



At home taking care of his pet bird, you knob.
Show some respect.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Where's the New Japan cameraman to focus on Maria's ass and where's The Bullet Club to be mesmerized by her.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Remember that time our WWE Champion's voice cracked twice during a promo?


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Mike Bennett vs Tye Dillinger lets do it WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Jesus Christ what an ass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

LMAO Orton really going to let all these old people down. Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Probably another weird deflating finish.

I expect this to be a boring match.  But Orton at least will probably be motivated.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Any chance of Rusev? He did tell Shane he wanted a title shot at MITB and it is MITB.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

YFW the finish is that Orton is going to actually die in front of all these people for the heat. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Any chance of Rusev? He did tell Shane he wanted a title shot at MITB and it is MITB.



Please god....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Goddamn they hate Jinder. What a Heel.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Champ out first

All those Legends, bring back the Legend Killer


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't know if you guys are listening to commentary or not.  But JBL has been just brutal tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Any chance of Rusev? He did tell Shane he wanted a title shot at MITB and it is MITB.


He may interfere on Jinder's behalf


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Any chance of Rusev? He did tell Shane he wanted a title shot at MITB and it is MITB.


Rusev should ruin the match since Shane never answered him.

But man.  That would totally make this a bullshit filler PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know if you guys are listening to commentary or not.  But JBL has been just brutal tonight.


JBL is best when the Heels play dirty yet smart and he shuts up the other commentators by harping about how the Heel is smart and results are all that matter. And with the Carmella and Usos finishes he's had tons of ammo tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Big match feel, I ain't gonna lie



Lord Trollbias said:


> JBL is best when the Heels play dirty yet smart and he shuts up the other commentators by harping about how the Heel is smart and results are all that matter. And with the Carmella and Usos finishes he's had tons of ammo tonight.



JBL has his moments when he isn't being objectively terrible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rusev should ruin the match since Shane never answered him.
> 
> But man.  That would totally make this a bullshit filler PPV.


Nah. Let this match have a conclusion. Have him show up and win the MITB. Shane and DBry call him out on how he wasn't even in the match and Rusev just gives zero fucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Big match feel, I ain't gonna lie


Agreed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Big match feel, I ain't gonna lie
> 
> 
> 
> JBL has his moments when he isn't being objectively terrible.


They brought in the legends and atmosphere to make an average match feel like a big match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh great.  Bad knee the rest of the match.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> But man.  That would totally make this a bullshit filler PPV.


Dusty Finishes All Day Baby

Now that Rosters have been split Survivor Series is back to being a Big 4 PPV again instead of MITB, pushing MiTB back to a B Show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh great.  Bad knee the rest of the match.



"MY FUCKING KNEE! THAT'S MY *KNEE*!"
This PPV^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

The problem is that I don't care about either of these guys.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

No one cares about face Randy


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

JBL is just droning on and on.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

ELLSWORTH THE *GOAT*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Jinder has been dominant AF.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> ELLSWORTH THE *GOAT*



Ells fucking worth. 

Hate that it happened to Bayley though. From all the horror stories I'm hearing, she really don't need to be getting buried by James of all people.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> ELLSWORTH THE *GOAT*


LOL Ellsworth roastin bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Just further cements Becky as a loser that always comes up short.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Singh Brothers out. Now it gets real.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Count them out ref.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2017)

HAha fuckin orton kills him on the announce table again!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Randy killing the Singh Brothers 2 PPVs in a row


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Jinder is 100% though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Local man murders two foreigners in cold blood to the cheers of a nearby crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ells fucking worth.
> 
> Hate that it happened to Bayley though. From all the horror stories I'm hearing, she really don't need to be getting buried by James of all people.





[S-A-F] said:


> LOL Ellsworth roastin bayley.


Ellsworth > Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, Orton is stupid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, Orton is stupid.


Man got baited by the Singhs 2 PPVs in a row


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> ELLSWORTH THE *GOAT*


King


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Ellsworth is going to be heartbroken when Carmella throws him out like a piece of trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

That was abrupt as fuck. Jinder took five minutes off to roll under the ring and inject more roids apparently.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Shit, that wasn't even a fuck finish. Orton *saw* the dude coming. Jinder just _beat him _plain and simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Shit, that wasn't even a fuck finish. Orton fucking *saw* him coming. Jinder just _beat him_.


Jinder manhandled him all PPV too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

At least WWE is treating Great Balls of Fire as a joke too I see.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth is going to be heartbroken when Carmella throws him out like a piece of trash.



>Implying Carmella would be the one doing the dumping

Of COURSE not, *DUH*!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Love Breezango.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jinder manhandled him all PPV too.



Maharaja > Randall and the entire state of Missouri.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

This pop for the fashion police


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Ascension?  Hopefully it isn't them.  Breezango has beaten them several times already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't think the Ascension did it. I think the real culprits (AA) will attack Breezango after they win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Man, I wanted Heel American Alpha, no one wants the Ascension

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't think the Ascension did it. I think the real culprits (AA) will attack Breezango after they win.



I think this too. Classic red herring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

guaranteed Alpha comes after the match


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> Man, I wanted Heel American Alpha, no one wants the Ascension


 wanted it too


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Byron with that low-key JBL rib.
JBL gets flustered for a good 30 seconds.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Boring match.  Ascension offers nothing to the company.  Endeavor them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol what? That can't be it? They better have the culprits on SD taunt Breezango that it wasn't Ascension.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)

Just got back from NYC (was up with my brother) remembering our father. been  rough week. 

WHat did I miss?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

LOL IT WAS REALLY THE ASCENSCION


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Byron with that low-key JBL rib.
> JBL gets flustered for a good 30 seconds.


I noticed that too


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

send Ascenscion back down to NXT


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

JBL has been horrific tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Just got back from NYC (was up with my brother) remembering our father. been  rough week.
> 
> WHat did I miss?


Hype Bros beat Colons on pre-show.
Ellsworth grabbed the briefcase for Carmella.
Usos retained via countout loss.
Naomi beat Lana but Carmella teased a cash-in.
Jinder beat Orton after Orton decimated the Singh Bros.
Breezango beat Ascension.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> send Ascenscion back down to NXT


I was actually thinking American Alpha should fight the Authors of Pain at the next Takeover since WWE has nothing for them right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Boring match.  Ascension offers nothing to the company.  Endeavor them.



Naaa I went for another beer, they have purpose sir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Owens is best for TV.  But I want AJ to win. He hasn't been very successful at PPVs this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella merch about to start flying off the shelves.  Titus should call her up.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Corbin is gonna win


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

AJ and Owens are going to take the big bumps in this match since they know how.  Ziggler is going to sell a lot.  Sami is going to do some flippy shit.

Don't care about Nakamura or Corbin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Zero reaction for Dolph. `


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> Corbin is gonna win


It's a mistake.  But you are probably right.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Zayn or Corbin to win please.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Love the face of America.  This guy should win.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Owens/AJ should be the US title match at Summerslam though.  WWE left us hanging at Backlash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Look, it's Shinsuke Balor, the man who is all entrance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

LMAO Corbin


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

KO has the type of theme I don't feel like I should like because of how generic it kinda is, but man that guitar riff.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

Corbin ruining Nakamura's entrance. The HEAT IS STRONG.

CORBIN IS GUARANTEED WINNING THIS MATCH.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Havent seen a entrance run in in years


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

There's something oddly satisfying about just watching Corbin beat the shit out of someone. It never gets old.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look, it's Shinsuke Balor, the man who is all entrance.



*Corbin attacks*

Shit, now he doesn't even have _that_.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

These refs suck.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

or

Nakamura just got handicapped which would make his win that more "impressive" in WWE's eyes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura has an excuse for coming up short.  This was to protect him.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

What of Rusev joins in


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

What kinda bullshit is this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura is obviously going to come back in after like 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

lol Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Every long multi-person match has AJ in for like thirty minutes.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

That was a legit funny spot from Ziggs and Corbin. 



Rukia said:


> Nakamura has an excuse for coming up short.  This was to protect him.



It's a six man match, he doesn't need a keyfabe excuse have lose it. 

And even if that's true... WWE did a great job protecting him during that Ziggler match, where he ate all the offense until a wild finisher appeared.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

The women's match actually has a more exciting start.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That was a legit funny spot from Ziggs and Corbin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  But WWE is stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But WWE is stupid.



Yeah, I had a feeling you felt that way. I was mostly just referring to how stupid the situation is.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Rusev replaces Shinsuke?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> Rusev replaces Shinsuke?



Please god


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

First big bump Owens has been asked to take.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Zayn has now killed Owens with ladders 2 MITBs in a row


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

That chick in the Cubs shirt so thirsty for Sami


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm gonna need Owens to stop with these "land on a foreign object at the most awkward and painful angles imaginable" spots.

Though I guess this one wasn't nearly as bad as that chair one from a little while back.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

What if Shinsuke returns and finishes his entrance


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Owens is out.  He's dead.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Ziggler is dead now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Always love those ladder powerbomb spots


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?



...Please god...!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Sami Zayn is an idiot.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Damn.  Owens might not come back from that one.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

RIP Kevin Owens


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Is Owens dead?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

The cameraman missed that forearm.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

"Fuck Kevin Owens in particular"
-Sami when he does any move against Kevin, ever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura gonna come back?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I told you guys.  AJ and Owens will take the bulk of the bumps.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

And Undertaker with the chokeslam!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Sami deserved that for trying to murder him several times


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

No!!


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Owens!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

RIP Kevin Owens Part 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

PLEASE GOD!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

AA THROUGH THE LADDER 

I miss Cena


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Owens and Styles taking bumps and dying.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No!!





Rukia said:


> Owens!!!





Lord Trollbias said:


> RIP Kevin Owens Part 2



Kevin is going to die in the middle of the ring one day, guaranteed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura winning would be unsatisfying.  He spent two minutes in the match.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura murdered Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol Owens.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura is pulling a Roman Reigns and I dont care


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

RIP Owens X 3


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)

You get a Kinshasa! and You get a Kinshasa! and You get a Kinshasa!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Nakamura winning would be complete bullshit.  But whatever.  WWE has done worse.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

This is so Japanese.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm hoping Owens in a miracle.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)

Loving the AJ/Shinsuke exchange.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2017)

they could do a 30-45 minute match and it'll be perfection.

AJ/Nakamura at Mania book it VInce.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

Corbin and Carmella were the obvious choices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Corbin ends up winning. MITB match started out slow but got awesome near the middle. I'm happy with the result though no Rusev


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

AJ and Owens carried the match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Rusev played us like a damned fiddle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

What a damn troll

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Renee looks hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Good main event.  Too many bullshit finishes though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> What a damn troll



YOU FUCKER


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Carmella so fucking fine tonight.

Cass should beg for a transfer to SD.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

HE CAN'T KEEP GETTING AWAY WITH IT!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Shane and Daniel Bryan deserve this.  It was all fun and good to offer Ellsworth a contract when those guys were trolling AJ Styles last year.  This is a result of that decision.  He also ruined the main event at TLC.

Good job guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2017)

It's probably because of how beyond checked out I am atm, but I thought it was a fun PPV. A bunch of non-finishes, sure, but they all at least made some sense and fulfilled a purpose other than Le Swerve. All the right people won... I mean I guess. The main event match was good, but it's super hard to care about the actual outcome. Some pretty amusing and awesome moments happened.

I'd give it a solid C+

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 18, 2017)

Renee is a baddie

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Naomi is boring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2017)

Baron Corbin vs Jinder Mahal, the dream match we've all been waiting for.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

All the SJWs getting their panties in a twist. Miz uses Maryse to win all the time no complaints. Carmella uses Ellsworth and the world is ending.


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)

Corbin will cash in on Cena, book it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Naomi can't talk.  She hummed the Jeopardy theme two weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Is Booker T a heel?  He really likes Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2017)

Renee: "I really like his [Baron Corbin's] attitude."
Me: He tried to murder your husband with a forklift just earlier this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

My dream job with the WWE would be to be a referee on retainer with Carmella right now.

Just follow her around every time she thinks about cashing in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2017)

Af far as the wrestling goes.  Lana probably did better than Dana could do.  She wasn't too terrible.

It seems like she just started training.  She can get better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Baron Corbin vs Jinder Mahal, the dream match we've all been waiting for.



corbin's new black shirt will be painted white during their match as thousands of jinder's bacne pops while receiving a deep 6 and all the puss comes out


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2017)

Carmella can moonwalk her ass all over my face, so I ain't mad she won.

Also as usual you still can't hinder the Jinder !

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Carmella can moonwalk her ass all over my face, so I ain't mad she won.
> 
> Also as usual you still can't hinder the Jinder !


Ellsworth has the best job in the WWE dude.  That spot on the house show circuit!  Carmella makes him chew her used gum.  Sign me up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth has the best job in the WWE dude.  That spot on the house show circuit!  Carmella makes him chew her used gum.  Sign me up.


Easily the sexiest girl on Smackdown right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 19, 2017)

Mahal comes off much more interesting when he isn't doing the evil foreigner heel stick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

Carmella looks like she's done amateur porn or been on RealityKings. High grade look tbh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Jun 19, 2017)

AIIIIGHT

So I'm on the Mahal train. WWE taking risk, and that's what we have always wanted. Even if he loses the WWE championship within the next few months, Corbyn(Corbin**?) is going to get it eventually more than likely. Smackdown is just killing it man.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2017)

I hate to be a dark cloud but I am definitely not. I would like them to go back to running with the developing talent that most people buzz about, not picking and choosing who gets to be main event.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2017)

Legend said:


>





She special


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2017)

Has anyone been following this back and forth between Russo and Cornette? Jesus .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah, Cornette addressed Russo's apology the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah watching it now. Golden.

Somehow Russo has a lot of people siding with him though.

That's absolutely crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Raw is in Evansville, IN tonight.  I can see the dead crowd coming from a mile away.

Raw and Smackdown need to be in bigger cities.  Cities that have a passionate wrestling community.  A dead live crowd really dooms the television product.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

I want to see a completely delusional Big Show acting like he is Big Cass this week.  Mimicking his behavior and catch phrases.  Using all of his moves.  Hell, even dress him up like Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

every Jinder match is identical to the previous one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

Seth "Thieving" Rollins is on the cover of WWE 2k18! 

Roman's turn might be 2k25


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

I read that Owens might have gotten hurt.  Apparently he needed help getting to the back after the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Seth "Thieving" Rollins is on the cover of WWE 2k18!
> 
> Roman's turn might be 2k25


How the hell does Rollins get on the cover over the BIG DAWG?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Big Dog.  Woof woof.

Rollins doesn't deserve it.  Recent timeline.  Lost feud to Owens and Jericho.  Hurt.  Lost feud to Samoa Joe.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How the hell does Rollins get on the cover over the BIG DAWG?



It's so we remember he exists the next time he injures himself and is off TV for months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How the hell does Rollins get on the cover over the BIG DAWG?



BECAUSE SETH THIEVING ROLLINS IS A BETTER DRAW AND A BETTER ATHLETE THAN THE BIG DAWG


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Why did AJ take that bump?  WWE has been jobbing him out in 2017.  Lost at the Rumble.  Lost at elimination chamber.  Lost at Backlash.  Lost in his hometown.  Lost at Money in the Bank.

He should just go through the motions like Randy Orton.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

AJ Styles burial has all Triple H's name around it. He's jealous of him. Or maybe its Cena's fault.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2017)

Wwe thinks we want undertaker vs roman 2 lmaoooo

Why is this company so stupid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe thinks we want undertaker vs roman 2 lmaoooo
> 
> Why is this company so stupid


I heard that rumor.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

@WhatADrag what was it like being at mitb?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe thinks we want undertaker vs roman 2 lmaoooo
> 
> Why is this company so stupid



bro you need to see the Seth Rollins WWE2K18 commercial. he buried all the legends and destroyed their shit.  
he even burned Taker's costume


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag what was it like being at mitb?


Crowd was crazy the entire night besides the breezedango match.

Every thing was trash beside the main event.


I'm gonna be done with wwe once I get home.

They'll make me come back for a naka vs aj match that will be commentated by the worst announce team ever on the pre show so they can have James Ellsworth matches and roman reigns matches so he can beat more legends.


Haven't watched raw n sd in a month. Maybe st left because he can't handle it. Because I can't anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> bro you need to see the Seth Rollins WWE2K18 commercial. he buried all the legends and destroyed their shit.
> he even burned Taker's costume


I seen it. Wwe always has dope shit like that but make the dumbest shit I've ever seen on their show.

I'm ready to blow my brains out


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2017)

Did he murder the security guard?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I seen it. Wwe always has dope shit like that but make the dumbest shit I've ever seen on their show.
> 
> I'm ready to blow my brains out



Rollins vs Taker at WM next year might be lit 

SoulTaker is still nowhere to be seen. Poor chap. He should just read post match results like I do. It saves you the stress of watching undeserving noobs win a match like Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

I can go to a terrible wrestling show and have fun.  Ogle the divas, participate in the chants, drink beer.  It's a good formula.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

The only reason to watch Smackdown will be for Lana and Rusev tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only reason to watch Smackdown will be for Lana and Rusev tbh.



Liar, you were talking trash to Lana and said she's an undeserving whore. The next minute you were rooting for CAMELa


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Liar, you were talking trash to Lana and said she's an undeserving whore. The next minute you were rooting for CAMELa



I know you're a pathetic troll, but at least try to get your facts straight.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lana should've won. Worst booking decision I've ever seen all for TransitioNaomi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

I would have Becky beat Naomi and Charlotte in a triple threat match at Summerslam.  After a years worth of frustration, Becky has finally triumphed.  Then out comes Carmella and cashes in on Becky.

I enjoy Becky.  But scenarios like that define her character.  So no reason to avoid it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

You also need to keep building towards the inevitable heel turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You also need to keep building towards the inevitable heel turn.


I think on Tuesday D-Bry should have Carmella defend the briefcase against Becky, since Becky basically had MITB won until Ellsworth interfered, and Becky is winning and has Carmella in the Dis-Arm-Her but Ellsworth distracts the ref so he misses Carmella tapping out so Becky is pissed and knocks Ellsworth of the apron only for Carmella to roll her up and grab her tights for the pin while Becky is distracted.
Afterwards have Becky absolutely lose it and beat the shit out of Ellsowrth while Carmella quickly escapes to the locker room with the briefcase.
Would also build on the frustration Becky expressed here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Bump (Jun 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did he murder the security guard?



That was a fucking amazing commercial


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Two other matches I would book.

US Title Match @ Battleground - Styles v Nakamura v Owens
Summerslam - Styles v Nakamura


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow, so I heard Big Dog is making announcement tonight???????????

HYPED!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Then, now, forever time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice new shirt Roman!


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

That new shirt is lame


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Superman Punch.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

What is the point of egging on the fans


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

How is this man not a heel by all definitions


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Roman can beat Joe any time he wants.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Put some respect on it Roman!


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2017)

Samoa "Just" Joe


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

The Samoan even Samoans dislike.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Surprised the Hardys get such a positive reaction.  Clearly they are getting cheered for their previous work.  I wonder when the audience will get cold on them.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Silly me.  I actually thought Anderson and Gallows were going to win for a second.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Enough.  Gold dust needs to fight!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Wow, so I heard Big Dog is making announcement tonight???????????
> 
> HYPED!


The announcement was he sucks Vince's dick. 

Spoiler alert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Bo will probably just lose tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Cruisers or women about to kill the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Is Seth a heel again?


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

its not even 9 and RAW feels like its dragging


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2017)

Raw is pretty boring.

I wish Roman v Joe just happened so I can go to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

The Graves stuff is really interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Rollins is a boring promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 19, 2017)

Seth "Pandering" Rollins


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

That was Anticlimactic


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2017)

Building the Titus brand


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Thank god the Titus Brand exists.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2017)

WWE using fake news updates to push ratings up. "I have an announcement." lol.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

Neville is always angry.

Ever since Rusev trashed him in Fifa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Those guys are nuts if they don't join the Miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

Zero reaction for Joe :ho


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

Shouldnt this be the main event? what else is left for Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Strowman is going to come out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Shouldnt this be the main event? what else is left for Raw?


WWE has started to make the second hour their priority.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE has started to make the second hour their priority.


So I can go to bed afterwards? Neat


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretty much.  Sheamus/Cesaro will face Apollo and Titus.  There will probably be a women's segment.  Angle will make some sort of announcement about Enzo and Cass.  And the Miz and Ambrose still haven't done anything tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2017)

Just tuning in for Joe/BIG DOG.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2017)

Braun is back? Time to start watching RAW again.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

Braaaaaaaaun


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Good win for Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Ambulance Match confirmed for Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2017)

Braun to save us from Reigns by puting him in an Ambulance at GBOF.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Braun should have beaten him up more.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Women next so people can go to the bathroom.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

I hope this isn't leading to Miz vs Ambrose in a Bear suit match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

ENTOURAGE!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope this isn't leading to Miz vs Ambrose in a Bear suit match.



Probably leading to winner gets to bang Maryse in a bear suit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

Titus Brand vs Cesaro/Sheamus

What a great match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> Neville is always angry.
> 
> Ever since Rusev trashed him in Fifa



Hey Rusev cheated and picked the OP team when it supposed to be random (while wearing said team shirt) of course the Geordie is going to be angry.  His team sucks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Five minutes for the women.  Ten minutes for the Angle reveal.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Raw Women's division is so fucking directionless.  Good lord.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Hey Rusev cheated and picked the OP team when it supposed to be random (while wearing said team shirt) of course the Geordie is going to be angry.  His team sucks


Rusev is a classic man,and won a classic match


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 19, 2017)

That entire women's clusterfuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

I hope they reveal it was James Ellsworth attacking Cass and Enzo all this time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Lol.  Cass is sawft.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

This segment is overbooked.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

CASS IS A SCUMBAG


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 19, 2017)

Obvious reveal is obvious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

What a shitty promo.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Corey Graves.  I don't know what to make of him lately.  Still a heel on commentary.  Sucking up to Angle.  Blowing Cass out of the water even though he hates Enzo.  It's interesting.


----------



## Legend (Jun 19, 2017)

DIY did it better


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

They actually tried really hard to make it a good show.  Roman opened Raw.  Strowman returned.  Roman/Joe match.  Cass turned heel.

But it was all very ho-hum to me.  Not that interested in next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Everything Cass said was true btw.  Enzo absolutely has held him back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2017)

Cass didn't need to cut a ten minute promo. He just had to kick Enzo in the face and go "I DID IT!!!"


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2017)

Legend said:


> DIY did it better


Yep probably because they didn't spend 15 minutes on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cass didn't need to cut a ten minute promo. He just had to kick Enzo in the face and go "I DID IT!!!"


Felt bad for Graves and Angle being stuck with their material.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 20, 2017)

Imagine instead of having tag member turning on his partner with a surprise attack, they just go to their partner and quit all gentleman like.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't want a 6-7 women match at Great Bslls of Fire.  Just do a six pack challenge #1 contenders match next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Imagine instead of having tag member turning on his partner with a surprise attack, they just go to their partner and quit all gentleman like.


It's happened before.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

And I think this could really work.  

Great theme too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Imagine instead of having tag member turning on his partner with a surprise attack, they just go to their partner and quit all gentleman like.


Rybaxel did it. Team Rhodes Scholars did it though they got back together.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

i heard enzo cried a lot when he heard the truth from cass


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i heard enzo cried a lot when he heard the truth from cass


Those tears were real.

His meal ticket is gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

WWE has no idea what to do with Balor.  One week he fights Curt Hawkins.  Then Jinder Mahal.  He fought Bo Dallas this week.

He hasn't had a single program this year.  They teased a feud with Bray.  But that obviously didn't come to fruition.  He's really being treated poorly..


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

The Marines beating the shit out of Ambrose sounds gold too


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Honestly, Slater and Rhyno are dumb for not taking that offer from the Miz.  At least they would have gotten some tv time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

I bet Vince was laughing at Enzo in the back last night.  And I bet he really enjoyed when Enzo got kicked in the head.

I love the idea that Corey Graves is trying to take over Raw and become the new GM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

it will be a kick in the balls if Enzo suddenly gets a major push after this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Orton is going to face Mahal in  Punjabi Prison Match at the next PPV?  Surely that is a joke rumor.  The feud has to be over.  No one cares about it.  And Orton already lost his rematch in his hometown.  Back of the line for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2017)

The Entourage vs The Titus Brand is my dream feud now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Titus is going to favor Tozawa pretty soon.  Tozawa actually wins.  Apollo loses most of his matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

Titus Brand sympathizes with asians


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

I like the Carmella/Ellsworth pairing.  But I am looking forward to her throwing him out like a piece of trash when he Is no longer needed.  Presently, there is a risk that she will be the secondary heel in the pairing.  And the WWE doesn't want that.

She should have a championship celebration after she cashes in.  And she should humiliate Ellsworth during that celebration.  Hopefully it would be good tv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 20, 2017)

From this thread.

 Australia has suspended air operations as a result

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah we don't need a third match between Mahal and Orton. Fuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2017)

wth is a Punjabi Prison match?

Cage match w/ tikka masala?

Indian Buffets are OP btw.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

punjabi prison match is a lumberjack + cage match.

all of the lumberjacks are smelly punjabis and you can only win by escaping the cage. there are no cage doors btw


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

What a bad year Orton is having.  House of Horrors, match with Bray at Mania.  This Jinder Mahal feud.  The dive controversy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

orton doing his signature back breaker move to jinder will be career ending. all those puss coming out can give all kinds of skin infections


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2017)

can this year go by so we can get to end game of Roman winning the belt at the main event of Mania?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

roman ain't winning shit 

major titles are reserved to finn baylor and adam cole


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2017)

stop fearing the truth Jake 

Vince has a chance to bury WM 30 main event by doing a bigger event for Roman 


He'll make him the plucky underdog who has to win three matches at Mania to become champ


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

i'm an advocacy of truth.

i'm all for exposing brock lesnar, roman reigns and enzo.

braun, balor and adam cole are the rightful talent that deserves the main spotlight on RAW


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2017)

brock's gonna get exposed soon by fat joe. joe better dead weight his ass and shit and hit stiff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2017)

Adam Cole is even blander than Randy Orton. What the fuck does anyone see in that vanilla midget. He's as small as Finn Balor and has half the talent. The only thing he does well is say his own name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2017)

Meltzer says they're building to an Angle/HHH match.

Seriously...this is the opposite of what anyone wanted to see. WTF.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> wth is a Punjabi Prison match?
> 
> Cage match w/ tikka masala?
> 
> Indian Buffets are OP btw.


Look up Great Khali vs Batista Punjabi Prison match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2017)

Who do you all think are the next 3 to get the call up from NXT?

My 3 are, Roode, EY and Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Ratings are up boys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ratings are up boys.


Strowman saving RAW as usual

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer says they're building to an Angle/HHH match.
> 
> Seriously...this is the opposite of what anyone wanted to see. WTF.


LOL the only thing that can salvage this is if Steph actually NTRs HHH this time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Now that Cass is channeling Test.  We know he will be after Stephanie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

That Briefcase really suits Carmella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Carmella with a good promo. Fuck all this "history" BS. It's all about winning not HOW you win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh hey Harper isn't dead. Remember when he was on fire after breaking off from Bray then WWE did fuck all with that momentum? Good times.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

I was on my feet for miss mitb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Usos v. New Day in a Steel Cage would be a good way to hype up the "Usos Penitentiary" shtick but at the same time Tag Team Cage Matches seem too wonky to be effective IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

What is New Day complaining about?  the third member of their group interferes during every Tag Match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Like how Natalya was trying to ass kiss to Bryan and Tamina was just done with all the BS. The Becky-Bryan segment before he makes his decision should be fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Seems like an unfair decision is coming.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Naomi is the epitome of a dumb babyface.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seems like an unfair decision is coming.


I think he'll make Carmella defend the briefcase against Becky since they were the last two women on the ladder and the other 3 women were laid out outside.
Meanwhile for the other three, he'll make a Triple Threat for #1 Contender against the winner of said match.
Carmella will chickenshit her way to a win both times via Ellsworth's help.
Also Naomi...stop using a mic.
Really hoping Naomi loses soon because her over-confidence and stupidity is pissing me off (though far too early for a cash-in or Lana).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

That's even more unfair then I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

I was thinking a fatal four way with the winner facing Carmella.


----------



## Bump (Jun 20, 2017)

MiTB rematch on free tv!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking a fatal four way with the winner facing Carmella.


Yeah. That's less convoluted than what I suggested. Becky should win then get screwed by Ellsworth distraction leading to roll up from Carmella. Would build on her "I always get screwed. Should I just start bringing outside help too?" rant she had after MITB.
And if you really want to piss her off and build a Carmella-Becky feud have Becky win the title after a tough match at say Summerslam only for Carmella to cash in on her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Ziggler needs to get his win back!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

They didn't do that fake pyro pop shit during Nakamura's entrance today. Good.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

An entrance made his way to the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

That 1 Ziggler mark in the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Ziggler is putting on a grappling clinic right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Good timing for that commercial break.  Dolph might be dead right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Good match. Looks like Ziggler won't get his win back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Becky 
They're defo setting up for something with her character.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Becky really frustrated.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2017)

Ziggler got murdered


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

The Face of America Open Challenge!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

KO Open Challenge? I like it. Bringing back some of his Prizefighter aspects. Cena made the US Title worth something with his open challenge. Hopefully KO can do the same.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ziggler got murdered


He got robbed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

If Owens is really hurt, WWE should give him the night off.  Hell, give him the week off.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2017)

AJ/KO open challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Good.  Go back to the AJ/KO feud.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2017)

Suplex repeat, suplex repeatSuplex repeat, suplex repeatSuplex repeat, suplex repeatSuplex repeat, suplex repeat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

American Alpha is back? Nice. I do like that they are holding off on AJ/KO right now. Plus it'll give some of the mid-carders a chance to shine...like Chad Gable as well as make KO look strong.


----------



## Legend (Jun 20, 2017)

Why are American Alpha not heels?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Bruh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

This seems like it could be fun.

AJ stumbled on his promo a bit.  I just think he is much better as a heel.  Though he will probably be one again soon if there is a Nakamura/Styles plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Hype Bros being smart and Ryder making a good point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

If American Alpha ever did win the US Title would they Freebird rule it?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hype Bros being smart and Ryder making a good point.


I agree.  More stuff like that should happen.


----------



## Bump (Jun 20, 2017)

Legend said:


> Why are American Alpha not heels?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Boooooooooo!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Good to have D-Bry back. Shane is alright but Bryan is the better on air presence that's there every week. Shane should only be present occasionally for the big events.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Tamina told the same joke.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

C'mon now Daniel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Scenes when Carmella screws over Becky on her own this time next week.


----------



## Bump (Jun 20, 2017)

i called it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

I wasn't seeing a second MITB happening at all but still I guess this is the "fairest" resolution except if you;re the actual MITB winner.
I still expect Carmella to pick up the W. At Becky's direct expense again. Maybe this time Becky is climbing the ladder and Ellsworth walks in to tip it over so she suplexes him only for Carmella to take her out from behind then climb the ladder and grab the case.


----------



## Bump (Jun 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I wasn't seeing a second MITB happening at all but still I guess this is the "fairest" resolution except if you;re the actual MITB winner.
> I still expect Carmella to pick up the W. At Becky's direct expense again. Maybe this time Becky is climbing the ladder and Ellsworth walks in to tip it over so she suplexes him only for Carmella to take her out from behind then climb the ladder and grab the case.



They want ratings IMO, this seems easiest way to get, I see Carmella winning another sleezy way and cashing in on Naomi so they cant d anything about the way she won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

It's extremely unfair to Carmella.  But fuck her.  She's the heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Wait.  Luke Harper is in the main event?  Maybe there is a dark match involving Orton, Zayn, and Corbin?


----------



## Bump (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's extremely unfair to Carmella.  But fuck her.  She's the heel.


 Id like too tbh

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's extremely unfair to Carmella. * But fuck her.*  She's the heel.


Yes. Yes I would.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

This is a bad television main event though.  Jinder Mahal against a guy that hasn't been on tv in a month.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yes. Yes I would.


Carmella is fucking hot.  Her slender frame might not interest everyone.  But I think she looks great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

I love MITB holders playing mind games and teasing cash-ins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Harper is so good in the ring and agile for a big guy. I don't know why WWE doesn't do more with him. At least keep him on TV and in the mid-card.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Corbin needs to come back out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin needs to come back out.


Yeah I was about to say Orton's rampage would have been the perfect time to cash in but Jinder got the fuck out of dodge.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

It was an okay show.  Nothing was painful.  I would probably give it a thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Mistake to not have Maria on the show though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

LMAO they botched the mid-air RKO into a Stunner. Sad no Mike and Maria but hopefully next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Tony Nese looks fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Carmella is definitely winning again next week.  Her mic work during the opening segment was solid.  I'm sure they were pleased in the back.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

You know what I like about the Titus/Tozawa thing?  It makes Tozawa seem important.  Out of all the guys on the roster.  Titus is trying to sign him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Peyton Royce liked my comment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 20, 2017)

AJ Shinsuke feud be like...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


My man Titus goes all our when he spots talent to recruit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2017)

Ellsworth banned from ringside next week. How's Carmella going to pull off the W.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellsworth banned from ringside next week. How's Carmella going to pull off the W.



Big Cass will show up and boot the little midget backstage then boot the other girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2017)

I think its lame how they took the briefcase from Carmella and now they're repeating the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think its lame how they took the briefcase from Carmella and now they're repeating the match.


For history...again!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think its lame how they took the briefcase from Carmella and now they're repeating the match.


@WhatADrag and the other attendees of the PPV should request a refund.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2017)

Good episode of table for 3 with the three former divas champions.

And they all look hot still.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2017)

Carmella and Alexis need to be fired. Talentless hacks. Probably sleeping with Kevin Dung.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2017)

Alexa on Total Divas


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Generally, I'm not a fan of these girls going to Total Divas.  I feel like it sacrifices their credibility a little bit.

But anything that Alexa films now probably wouldn't be on TV for like a year.  And she might be floundering on the main roster a year from now.  So I think it is kind of a no brainer for her.

I don't want Nia though.  Get Emma instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2017)

Nia is totally out of place. Emma deserves to be included. Top 2 hottest woman in the roster right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

> Charlotte: “If you don’t shut up, I’m gonna make you LOOK like Ellsworth!”
> Crowd: [loud cheers]
> Tamina: “Charlotte! Charlotte! You need to be quiet or you gonna start LOOKING like Ellsworth!”
> Carmella: …
> ...



One of the best parts of the show.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 21, 2017)

I'd add Becky to the show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> AJ Shinsuke feud be like...



Unfortunately any match between the two, unless it's the two is allowed to step outside the WWE limits will make me just want to watch their match at Wrestle Kingdom 10


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Unfortunately any match between the two, unless it's the two is allowed to step outside the WWE limits will make me just want to watch their match at Wrestle Kingdom 10



pipe dream. fuck the little jimmies


----------



## Bump (Jun 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Alexa on Total Divas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Bump (Jun 21, 2017)

Not a Dean fan


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Dean has become a show killer.  And he has been smothering all the momentum that Miz had.


----------



## Bump (Jun 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean has become a show killer.  And he has been smothering all the momentum that Miz had.



After ambrose who does Miz fued with?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2017)

Bump said:


> After ambrose who does Miz fued with?



I think it was originally going to be Roman.

Though right now I'd have Miz go against Fin after Dean if Miz comes out of the feud champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 21, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I think it was originally going to be Roman.
> 
> Though right now I'd have Miz go against Fin after Dean if Miz comes out of the feud champion.



Roman would win Miz fued and i dont want Miz to lose the belt yet, I was more going with Heath Slater, give him a chance


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

I will be very interested to see how Enzo behaves on Monday night.  Will he behave like an actual human being?  Will he admit to the many mistakes he has made?  Hopefully he won't talk nearly as much trash moving forward.

I actually wanted him to apologize and act embarrassed after the Lana/Rusev feud.  So this is long overdue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I will be very interested to see how Enzo behaves on Monday night.  Will he behave like an actual human being?  Will he admit to the many mistakes he has made?  Hopefully he won't talk nearly as much trash moving forward.
> 
> I actually wanted him to apologize and act embarrassed after the Lana/Rusev feud.  So this is long overdue.


Cass crushes him then crushes show then crushes Miz


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Big Show was funny when was called out as a suspect.  He acted like he hasn't been a heel most of his career.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

You guys watch nxt tonight?  Peyton Royce is hotter every time I see her.

Fucking Ember kicked out of the Widow's Peak.  The match should end when Peyton hits that move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Ember doesn't seem like the right person to beat Asuka anymore.  Her time has passed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2017)

For some reason I want to fuck Ember Moon's brains out. I don't know why really, she's not anything to talk about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

Bwhahahahaha.  Bayley's big Summerslam story is that she is going to kiss a boy for the first time??

I do hope that rumor is true.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> For some reason I want to fuck Ember Moon's brains out. I don't know why really, she's not anything to talk about.


well she's muscular.  There are better dream targets in the WWE though tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> well she's muscular.  There are better dream targets in the WWE though tbh.


I don't know bro, just something about her gets me thirsty.



Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.  Bayley's big Summerslam story is that she is going to kiss a boy for the first time??
> 
> I do hope that rumor is true.


I kinda want this to be true. Lets just go all the way and destroy bayley's character.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2017)

Bump said:


> Roman would win Miz fued and i dont want Miz to lose the belt yet, I was more going with Heath Slater, give him a chance



Heath does it for the kids!



Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.  Bayley's big Summerslam story is that she is going to kiss a boy for the first time??
> 
> I do hope that rumor is true.



And this kids is why we need a second huge wrestling promotion in the US and worldwide.  A place stars can go to when Vince goes on the stupid train without taking huge pay cuts and maybe becoming obscure.

If such a place happened the Wrestlers would have actual power and be able to tell Vince no.  That will force Vince to adapt or lose.

True competition.  Not one between Raw and Smackdown where the deck is stacked.

Let's be clear if WCW had not fucked up late 90s and someone could convince the AoL side of the merger not to kill it.  Or if NJPW were able to become a true major player in the US.  Super Cena wouldn't exist, Roman would have had a new character style with new music and move set post shield split like with Seth and Dean.  Also the matches wouldn't be paint by numbers all the time because Vince is scared to upset investors and sponsors, because he couldn't risk losing to the other organization.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

If Heath cared about his kids.. why didn't he join the Miz last week??


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2017)

Elias Samson should feud with Miz for the title tbh. That guy has that main event aura around him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2017)

Bayley will give her virginity up to The Drifter inside his rundown RV.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

I think WWE has some good heel acts right now.  Miz.  Aiden English.  The Drifter.  Mike and Maria.  Hopefully they will make good use of them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley will give her virginity up to The Drifter inside his rundown RV.


Who wants to fornicate with Elias?!  Bayley does.


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley will give her virginity up to The Drifter inside his rundown RV.



Bayley prefers talented men like Elias


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas beating the fuck out of Dean Ambrose was just super satisfying.  I hope we see it again next Monday!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2017)

Miz should be allowed to low blow Dean weekly


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Kevin Owens low blowing Sami and just shoving him over at mitb was a great spot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens low blowing Sami and just shoving him over at mitb was a great spot.



gingers doesn't have balls


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good episode of table for 3 with the three former divas champions.
> 
> And they all look hot still.


Kelly Kelly looks like a female Kermit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 22, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Mauro's departure is part of the reason SD isn't as good anymore.

I'm going to the live event in Everett on Sunday.  Because why the hell not?


----------



## Bump (Jun 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mauro's departure is part of the reason SD isn't as good anymore.
> 
> I'm going to the live event in Everett on Sunday.  Because why the hell not?



Good for you, have fun


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Next weekend is the G1 in a Long Beach.  I'm going to that.  And I'm going to the Mae Young Classic in the middle of the month.  Great Balls of Fire is a possibility.

Busy wrestling month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2017)

Man, Impact's intro still has Styles, Joe, and Sting in it. 

Oh, they are still in India.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2017)

Fuck Daniel Bryan!  Ellsworth should make fun of the name Birdie Jo next time he has a mic in his hands.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2017)

Birdie Jo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

So is Cass going to have new attire and new theme music as quickly as Monday night?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So is Cass going to have new attire and new theme music as quickly as Monday night?



he'll probably wear a vest and his new entrance theme will be like TEST"CASS..CASS..CASS" on loop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2017)

So it's official , Daniel Bryan's returning to the ring. 

Might be facing off vs AJ Styles vs Nakamura at Mania


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it's official , Daniel Bryan's returning to the ring.
> 
> Might be facing off vs AJ Styles vs Nakamura at Mania


Damn damn damn damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Damn damn damn damn



Daniel trying to convince Vince to let him .  Dammit Vince do et! You can have your own 6 star match


----------



## pat pat (Jun 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Daniel trying to convince Vince to let him .  Dammit Vince do et! You can have your own 6 star match


Vincent is blind


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it's official , Daniel Bryan's returning to the ring.
> 
> Might be facing off vs AJ Styles vs Nakamura at Mania



We say this every year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it's official , Daniel Bryan's returning to the ring.
> 
> Might be facing off vs AJ Styles vs Nakamura at Mania



The guy should just accept his health is far more important than doing some moves in a ring.  Enjoy his family and not be a headline of "Daniel Bryan found dead backstage/dies in ring/is left paralyzed."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We say this every year.


Hes serious this time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

Daniel Bryan not wrestling the Miz at Mania was the biggest disappointment of the year.  They built the shit out of that feud.  It was electric.  And DB would have been safe with Miz!

The fact that they didn't do it means that they never will.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2017)

Daniel should wrestle Roman and pass on the torch of being the Concussion Lord


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

Graves/Angle at Summerslam.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 23, 2017)

I'd smash the Iconics

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2017)

No brainer dude.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2017)

TOday was Billie Kay's birthday.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2017)

Guys, did Big Show turn heel on Monday night?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> TOday was Billie Kay's birthday.


Shame on Kuya for acting like he was breaking news saying that he would smash her and Peyton.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2017)

Where's Nia Jax?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hes serious this time.


He's always been serious. WWE won't let him.
Other promotions is a different story once his contract is up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 24, 2017)

Im liking these diva pics


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2017)

PEYTON ROYCE!!! FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2017)

is dat camela?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

Miss Money in the Bank in the flesh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2017)

she kinda looks a bit thick in dat pic


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2017)

So Carmella confirmed for Total Divas?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2017)

I hope she becomes thicc off dem tacos. She too skinny for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hope she becomes thicc off dem tacos. She too skinny for me.


I like that she is skinny.  It helps the overall variety.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2017)

So, who would you say are the top 5 safest workers in the WWE right now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2017)

Del Rio n paige broke up

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio n paige broke up



If true I can see Vince' reaction to be like this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So, who would you say are the top 5 safest workers in the WWE right now?


The Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Del Rio n paige broke up


Seems like a rumor to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bwhahahahaha.  Bayley's big Summerslam story is that she is going to kiss a boy for the first time??
> 
> I do hope that rumor is true.



What the hell man .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seems like a rumor to me.



Only thing I found about it was stuff said on Total Divas episode 2 months ago regarding a time closer to the brand split.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2017)

I have great seats for #WWEEverett

I think this is a weird city for the event though.  Why not Seattle or Portland?  I don't imagine there will be many people tonight.  Probably less than 4,000.


----------



## Bump (Jun 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So, who would you say are the top 5 safest workers in the WWE right now?



Orton
Miz

Only names coming to mind and just because they are safe i still enjoy some of thier matches


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2017)

@SoulTaker yo where u at


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2017)

Miz kicked out of locker room for eating chicken over someone's bag. 
Link removed

Guess who kicked him out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Miz kicked out of locker room for eating chicken over someone's bag.
> 
> 
> Guess who kicked him out.



Beniot was just a ticking time bomb


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Probably only about 2,000 people in attendance.  Pretty excited crowd though.

Some weird tag team combinations.  Mojo teaming with Sin Cara was strange.  But Primo Colon teaming with Rowen was even more unusual.  The US title match was the match of the night.  Crowd was really into Rusev.

And the results write up is pretty funny since me and a couple of other guys in our section drowned out all the Naomi fans with our Carmella support.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Miz kicked out of locker room for eating chicken over someone's bag.
> this
> 
> Guess who kicked him out.


Beniot was said to be a bit of a perfectionist so eating crumbling fried chicken over his bag probably set him off.



Rukia said:


> this
> 
> Probably only about 2,000 people in attendance.  Pretty excited crowd though.
> 
> ...


Only 2,000? Man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

It looked like about 2,000.  Only guessing though.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Roman/Cena seems like a possibility for Summerslam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Beniot was just a ticking time bomb


People said at that time Benoit was never the same after Eddie died.



Rukia said:


> Roman/Cena seems like a possibility for Summerslam.


 
You know that's a WM feud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2017)

that looks disgusting


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2017)

Cody winning the ROH title.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody winning the ROH title.


I don't watch roh.

But that Christopher Daniels doesn't seem like anything special to me.  Putting the belt on Rhodes just doesn't seem like a travesty to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2017)

They both are average af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2017)

any news about Fat Wyatt and JoJo scandal?


----------



## Bump (Jun 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> any news about Fat Wyatt and JoJo scandal?


 Last I heard they arrive and leave the arena together


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2017)

Bump said:


> Last I heard they arrive and leave the arena together



no sex videos or anything yet? whats the fappening doing slacking off


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

No excuses for a dead crowd tonight.  WWE is in LA.  They don't have to give away tickets to non-fans to fill the venue.

If Raw is good.  They will have a hot crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm fine with Brock vs Roman at Summerslam. Saves us from the Mania match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

I can't stand that the Miz is stuck in this dead end feud with Dean Ambrose.  Hopefully he just beats him clean in two weeks and moves on.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

AJ/Nakamura should be at Summerslam.  Cash in on the potential while you can WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

If this was the summerslam card would you guys like it?


Roman vs Brock
Cena vs Jinder
KO vs Naka
AJ vs Sami
Orton vs Corbin 
Braun vs Joe 
Seth vs Fin 2
Alexa vs Sasha
Neville vs Cedric 
Broken Hardyz vs Cesaro and Sheamus


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2017)

I prefer Braun vs. Joe for the Universal Championship


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

That's fine with me. Just get Roman vs Brock out the way now if its for the title or not.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

I like that card.  I might fly to Brooklyn if they do that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

Im fucking IN


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Women's gauntlet match announced tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol, opening Raw up with your biggest heel and only the thirsty are cheering.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Is the crowd muted?


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

We want strowman


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Is the crowd muted?


It sounds like it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2017)

Got a day off tomorrow. So I can watch this shit live for a change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like it.


Thought so


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

So did WWE just cement one of their greatest faces.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Legend said:


> Thought so


WWE tends to do that when the crowd cheers for the wrong people.


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Braun = Biggest Face

Roman = Biggest heel


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

raw good so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

An entrance made his way to the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> raw good so far.


It's been 15 minutes dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's been 15 minutes dude.


it usually goes to shit after 5 mins.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

The Hardys have wrestled Sheamus and Cesaro a lot already.  These two teams need to be separated.  No triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

So they are promoting a film that not out until 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Booker T:  Beautiful!

(As Elias takes a cheap shot.).


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 26, 2017)

The Extreme Balor Club


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr Fergie on the announce team


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

enjoyable match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

The Hardy Boys are still really boring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

why his promos so long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

So Goldie wrestling tonight then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2017)

Goldust's theme still the GOAT theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Why are they having this match now instead of at the PPV?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok so no match tonight since Goldust beats the shit out of Truth? Good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

The hell is Booker spouting. 

Well so much for a match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

that camera man thing dope

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe just trolling Heyman is gold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Heh, Joe making his presence known.   Well damn he wants Lesner.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2017)

BIG BALLER BRAND.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Praying to God Emma wins the main event.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

Mickie got a new haircut, so keep an eye out for that,


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn.  Maryse is being really cold.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

What if Sasha wins?

Sasha/Alexa feud
Emma/Dana
Bayley/Nia

Mickie? Asuka?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Kayfabe, how long is Miz going to go blue balls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

What..... why?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Titus should recruit the Big Baller Brand


----------



## Legend (Jun 26, 2017)

Titus please interfere


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol wtf did I just watch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Carmella better win tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Bo and Axel need a win this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Hmm, I was hoping they would have Bo team with his brother Bray.    I mean I enjoyed his unhinged persona they had him do after his altercation.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2017)

Lavar the god


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Booker T is a bigger heel than Graves.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bo and Axel need a win this week.


And they get it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Good heel tactics for Miz an co to get that win.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> And they get it.


they have to start racking up some wins.   If WWE really wants to give this a chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

So Cass booted the mouth to the side.  Now it's pretty much sink or swim for this guy when it comes to cutting credible promos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

god damn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Vince realises that he needs them Enzo n' Cass shirt sales. Nvm Enzo is just a dumb fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol, for a bit I thought what was the damn point of breaking them up if they weren't going to commit to it but at least it cements Cass as a big man heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Enzo getting ragdolled will never get old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Cass is going to get additional heat here.  This was smart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Imagine if Joe actually wins at GBOF.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh Seth is here. Can't wait for Bray shenanigans only for Seth to make him look stupid again when WWE have him outsmart Bray.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

the eaters of ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

BORK LASER!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe looking like a beast


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Get it Joe!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Joe needs to win at gbof.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

best raw since how long


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> best raw since how long


A long ass time. Since KO won the Universal Title maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

We are in third hour.  Raw has decided to mail in the third hour lately.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2017)

That was great. They've finally done justice to Joe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Titus GOAT-tier promoter


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

GOD PLEASE LET EMMA WIN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Good point Titus.  The best thing about Tozawa/Neville is that these two really haven't wrestled at all.  Makes that confrontation more meaningful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Makin' Moves


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Creative needs the Titus World Brand stable win some marque matches if they are to be a credible group.    Sadly that's probably asking way too much from that company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> GOD PLEASE LET EMMA WIN


Sasha makes a lot of sense.  But she is going to only have a one week program with Alexa before their PPV match? That seems kind of foolish.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Creative needs the Titus World Brand stable win some marque matches if they are to be a credible group.    Sadly that's probably asking way too much from that company.


I agree.  That's why I don't understand their constant losing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Cena can't come back soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

So Bayley isn't winning and I'm guessing the Nia will be too worn out to clear the gauntlet.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Nia winning makes sense since she just had a talking segment with Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Nia is really boring in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

How many times has Nia beaten Bayley by the way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2017)

well damn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Nia, Sasha or Emma are winning this.
I have a feeling that Emma is last and Sasha is second last. If Nia beats Sasha she's winning. If not 50/50 between the two.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty easy.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

I can imagine Cena being a floater between Raw & Samckdown for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Mickie eliminating Nia would be a shocker.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Sasha should come out and eliminate Nia next.  This is too long for Nia to be in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Mickie put up a fight, Dana did shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Damn. Emma isn't last.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

Imagine is Asuka shows up next.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Poor Emma.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Emma deserves better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Double knees are awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2017)

emma is done. she soured wwe on her after she supposedly failed to pull off the emmalina gimmick backstage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

If Sasha wins this then I'm guessing Nia interferes at the PPV as payback and builds up the Alexa/Nia match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Alexa/Nia is a squash match.  Not PPV worthy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Kayfabe wise, Sasha wins this she's going into a PPV as broken goods and probably as the underdog for the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

If Nia wins this how does Alexa have any chance of an actual clean win considering Nia would have cleared through the entire Women's Roster to get a PPV shot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Kurt going to make it a Triple Threat isn't he?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank god Sasha!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2017)

Uh..... yeah the Boss wins but it would have been better if it were a count out since that was a crappy looking submission.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kurt going to make it a Triple Threat isn't he?


Why the fuck would he?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok then wtf was the point of having Kurt come out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why the fuck would he?


Because him coming out is utterly pointless and adds nothing? You can't just waste the GM appearing in the ring on a nothing gesture.
Could have BSed something about Nia's resilience for lasting so long or some shit.
I'm just really not feeling an Alexa 1v1 match for the title thought hat's more because I can't trust the Women's division booking.
Still Sasha winning this was the right result.
Nia will probably interfere at the PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

Those 2 legit don't like each other.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias I would have been fucking livid if Kurt added Nia to the PPV match dude.  That would have made no sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Those 2 legit don't like each other.


I think it's a work tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it's a work tbh.


Nah, this goes back to early NXT days.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 26, 2017)

Mia vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Nah, this goes back to early NXT days.


I know.  It's pretty simple to explain though.  The heat was initially real.  But they talked it out like professionals.  And then they poked fun at the rumors and decided to play along.  (That's just my theory.)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2017)

Big Cass struggling to lift 87 lbs Enzo is an image we will not soon forget.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Cass struggling to lift 87 lbs Enzo is an image we will not soon forget.


Big Cass isn't that strong.  WWE needs to sit down with him.  Explain that they want to push him.  But he needs to live in the weight room first.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I would love to see Heyman betray Brock at gbof.  If he became Joe's advocate, he would be on tv a lot more.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Rollins/Bray feud is ice cold.  Are they really going to have a match at great Balls of Fire?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins/Bray feud is ice cold.  Are they really going to have a match at great Balls of Fire?


Maybe the Balls of Fire could melt the Ic...who the fuck am I kidding nobody cares about this match? And I'm like one of Bray's biggest fans. 
Rollins is directionless and has been in limbo since he lost the Universal Title Fatal Four Way and turned Face. Bray has had all momentum sapped from him and is constantly losing almost every feud that is hard to give a shit even if his promos are good and WWE have been making him so cringe ever since Orton killed Sister Abigail.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

truly a goat segment that wont be appreciated until later in life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins/Bray feud is ice cold.  Are they really going to have a match at great Balls of Fire?


I don't even know what they are feuding over.


Roman and Brock are my guys. But WWE being head over heels for those two is why everyone is in limbo and continues to stay in limbo if you think about it. 

Finn is over but since his return hes already been put off one ppv and his first official single feud is elias samson.
Brock or Roman returns and they automatically face the top guys or champs. Like Finn never lost the title but he had to get in a number one contender match to regain a shot. Meanwhile that's the same match Roman also lost but he came out last week and let everyone know that hes facing the champ at summerslam.

Seth came back from his injury won the wwe title held it for a second and from there he was in pointless feuds until triple H at mania. Like they seriously held Seth off the royal rumble match. Now they have no plans for him at all.

Joe is facing brock now. But when he loses hes going nowhere and probably will be an afterthought for summerslam.

Bray obvious could be over af if he just won. But he's the stepping stone for guys WWE won't pull the trigger on besides losing to to roman or brock then they just go back to facing one another.

Dean and Miz has been in the same feud for 5 years straight now while no one else even gets a shot at the IC title.

Like if they had Roman vs Miz for the IC title, Braun vs Brock in just a regular match, and open up the universal title for seth, finn, joe, bray and dean. Shit would make things a lot more easier throughout the card.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> truly a goat segment that wont be appreciated until later in life


Love how commentary got all quiet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

It's not a good idea for Samson to lose his first PPV match.  And it isn't a good idea for Balor to lose.  So WWE has put themselves in a tough spot here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

Nia should not be given any title shots. The rest of the womens roster are too small for her. Its gonna be a boring one sided match. Even if Nia's opponent wins, it will be a terrible finish via roll up or a shitty submission since Nia Fatx cannot sell any moves just like her male counterpart norman reigns

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Are they trying to make gbof a big deal?  It sort of seems that way to me.  They want this PPV to outshine Backlash, Extreme Rules, Payback, etc.

Additionally, I hear that the WWE actually trademarked some stuff related to this PPV.  Almost like this is the first of many gbof PPVs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

great balls of fire 

of all the hundreds and thousands of words available in the dictionary they and came up with this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Literally so many fire based PPV names they could come up with that would be far better and less cringe than Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2017)

Samson has no tangible market value and isn't someone the company is banking on to be a huge asset in the future and women and children aren't buying his merchandise. Meanwhile, Balor is suppose to be their next big main eventer. It's a no brainer who should be going over.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

elias samson is selling guitars. little jimmies can't afford guitar lessons


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2017)

Elias Samson's gimmick would pay off if he had no feuds. Have him assault someone different each week. 

Then at the Royal Rumble when he's in the ring, have the entire ring attack the fuck out of him and then throw him out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2017)

So paige and delritto finally broke up. Both of them seemed immature so it was bound to happen.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Elias Samson's gimmick would pay off if he had no feuds. Have him assault someone different each week.
> 
> Then at the Royal Rumble when he's in the ring, have the entire ring attack the fuck out of him and then throw him out.


 I'd love this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2017)

Just realized how his gimmick can be different than other people even more and leads to months of build up . This way it has a payoff and maybe people feel bad for him at the Rumble


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2017)

Elias should be the new Jarett 

smashing peoples heads with his guitar every week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't know why you guys are trying to book or predict how Samson should be used.
I like him but who cares lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know why you guys are trying to book or predict how Samson should be used.
> I like him but who cares lmao.


because it would be a hilarious build up and gives him something to do for a few months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> because it would be a hilarious build up and gives him something to do for a few months.


But he could lose and still do other shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But he could lose and still do other shit.


the thing is the booking I made was so it could keep his gimmick fresh and relevant for at least till next year.

How ?

By having him appear  and then disappear from Raw in a bit so the locker room can't get to him.  This way he's not overstayed his welcome.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't like that Elias is just another wrestler.  Why isn't he drifting through segments anymore?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah just have him drift a lot more and do more segments than matches themselves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Paige broke up with Del Rio? Plus she posted some pics a while back of her lifting again? Maybe an in-ring return soon?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

lol.  Dana is the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I want to see Lana's ring attire tonight.  But I'm dreading watching her wrestle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

D-Bry still so over


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

That intro made this feel like a PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2017)

Lana should just stick to being Rusev's valet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

DB opening up the show.   So the MitB rematch tonight along with a title match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

#JusticeForCarmella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Is she wrong though?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

#justiceforcarmella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

I mean you should if you are sticking by regulations Daniel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Lol at Ellsworth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Holy shit, Ellsworth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Which of these 4 security guys will be getting squashed in 5 years? I say the black guy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Carmella has to win this, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

So a possible Ryder turn tonight.    Would give new life to Ryder and push Mojo further down the totem poll. 


Dammit it should have been the Miz doing the stare down on DB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

Daniel should've just said that those past wins were screw ups that authority figures were too afraid to fix and he isn't one of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn.  Catching Zach Ryder looked fucking painful.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Daniel should've just said that those past wins were screw ups that authority figures were too afraid to fix and he isn't one of them.


I agree.  Everything Carmella said is true.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

How you gonna have most of the match happen during the PIP during the ads? Looked solid though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

I think you misunderstood my post, Rukia. 

It's true, Carmella was right, but she should also be stripped or at least go through some type of repercussion since it's not the match makers' job to account for every common sense contingency or loophole. It's  wrestling match, not a court. That they're not calling attention to that just makes Daniel and everyone who opposes her keeping the briefcase look dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Strange that the Hype Bros lost ten seconds after returning from the commercial break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah, that New Day retort was of the cringe.  Dammit, no turn for Ryder but we get a nice promo from the Usos but a lame response back by New Day.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, that New Day retort was of the cringe.  Dammit, now turn for Ryder but we get a nice promo from the Usos but a lame response back by New Day.



Ryder turned? I missed a lot of the tg match because both the cable and the internet in this hotel shit the bed until just now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ryder turned? I missed a lot of the tg match because both the cable and the internet in this hotel shit the bed until just now.



Sorry, meant no instead of now.  Corrected the mistake.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ryder turned? I missed a lot of the tg match because both the cable and the internet in this hotel shit the bed until just now.


He meant no turn. Also seems Ascension weren't the culprits?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Ascension were pretty low-key funny in that segment too. Breezango killed it as usual. Seems the case is back on.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

Against all odds, Fashion Police segments are still good.

And fuck, we might be getting heel Alpha after all!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Rave time going by the entrance.   Wonder how many in the crowed end up ruffied by the songs end.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

American Alpha should turn heel.  It would give them a chance to show some personality.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

I like that the Ascension straight up said they came out just to have a match on the PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Lana


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

I like how the US has adopted the "One Fal!" chant. Helps matches feel bigger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Is Queen of the South good?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

Lana's in a regular red leotard this week.
I'm back to my regular feelings about her. Was nice while it lasted though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Ring the bell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

That was...short.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Well that was quick.    So we now have to wait who wins the MitB then.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Glad it was short.  Kept the match from killing the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

This girl is no Charly Caruso.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

So a comedy routine now.... nvm Orton out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Dammit Randall I wanted to hear English's singing. They should have had English remix Randy Orton's Theme like Sandow did once

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

So Orton is a Heel? English was turned his back and was walking towards the ropes yet he RKOs him anyway? Pretty dick move.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Orton in the ring with a mic seems like it should be a boring segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

GM Daniel Bryan should address this situation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Shane works too.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

This Orton is the Orton I've always been a fan of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow, an Orton temper tantrum.  Isn't he suppose to do this as a heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, an Orton temper tantrum.  Isn't he suppose to do this as a heel.


Tantrum Orton>>>Regular Orton


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

RKO Shane!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

How did Jinder disrespect his family?  He should be after the Singh brothers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

So we are having a Punjabi Prison Match then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

They got rid of the carpet on his ramp entrance?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I thought you had to earn things here on SD Live?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)

I knew that was coming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought you had to earn things here on SD Live?


If you are Orton you can whine your way to title shots.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2017)

Bring up the name of the Great Caca.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

It's a good thing Mahal knew this stipulation was coming.  Gave him a chance to ready a video package.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Battle Royale for #1 Contender for the US Title? I like it. I like it a lot. Makes the title seem like a big deal.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)

DBry knows how to elevate titles.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan's shit eating grin single-handedly elevates everything this show consists of.

It's gonna be a travesty when he fucks off to the indies after his contract is up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Corbin about to get his win back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

After the Punjabi Prison Match is the ideal time to cash in on whoever wins.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Daniel Bryan's shit eating grin single-handedly elevates everything this show consists of.
> 
> It's gonna be a travesty when he fucks off to the indies after his contract is up.


Bryan is much better at this job than Shane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

The 2K18 ad is cool but it'd make far more sense with Rollins's heel persona than his face one. My God turning him face fucked him so badly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> After the Punjabi Prison Match is the ideal time to cash in on whoever wins.


Not necessarily.  The cage is an obstacle.  Hard to get in and out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not necessarily.  The cage is an obstacle.  Hard to get in and out.


They lift it after the match. Just beat up Jinder/Orton on the ramp and drag them back to the ring. One End of Days should be enough from then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

"Just like my hero The Great Khali"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

LMAO Sami. I'm guessing Mike interferes because he's pissed Sami interrupted him and that kick-starts a new feud.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

End of Days still one of the best looking finishers in all of WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Corbin/Nakamura = boring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn.  Short entrance for Natalya.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Why did that suplex hurt Becky?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Becky tried to kill Natalya.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)

I'd like to powerbomb Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Awesome powerbomb from Natalya.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Stupid move by Natalya.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn thought my wife Becky had it there. Carmella winning it for good is the right decision here. Hoping she and Becky feud for the title later down the line after Carmella wins it/if Becky wins it first and Carmella cashes in on her.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Natalya was stupid asf here.  Chasing Charlotte into the crowd was inexcusable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Carmella is over.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Natalya was stupid asf here.  Chasing Charlotte into the crowd was inexcusable.


Setting up for a feud between the two. Very stupid for sure but if WWE are smart they'll play on this and how there has been a subtle buildup of enmity between the two (Natalya forming the Welcoming Committee as a response to Charlotte, Charlotte powerbombing Natalya through the table, Natalya taking Charlotte and herself out of the MITB equation, etc...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Who should Naomi face at Battleground?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

The Brian Kendrick impersonating Jack Gallagher?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who should Naomi face at Battleground?


I'd say Tamina as a placeholder match but WWE already blew that on a random SD. Natalya and Charlotte if WWE are smart should be locked in a feud. Carmella is MITB holder. Lana has been beaten twice. And I don't want to see Becky in a 1v1 title match unless WWE have her beat Naomi and the get cashed in on by Carmella (save this for Summerslam).
Really Maria seems like the best option.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Love Kendrick man. Too good to be relegated to only the Cruiserweights in all honesty.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)

Naomi vs Natalya can be a placeholder under Becky becomes #1 contender.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

I actually dig this Ali/Gulak feud. They should have Gulak do some aerial moves to shut up Ali.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I still like my idea.

Becky defeats Charlotte and Naomi at Summerslam.  Carmella immediately cashes in on her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2017)

Tommy Kahnle Chicago white Sox reliever has Nakamura's theme as his music.

@Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still like my idea.
> 
> Becky defeats Charlotte and Naomi at Summerslam.  Carmella immediately cashes in on her.


If WWE do go with that then I guess Natalya could be the Battleground placeholder match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually dig this Ali/Gulak feud. They should have Gulak do some aerial moves to shut up Ali.


Is Gulak a heel?  Worrying about the health of other superstars isn't all that dastardly to me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2017)

didnt watch


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Fox and Dar finished off Cedric Alexander.  Good for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Daniel Bryan complaining about security.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Kevin Owens killing it on Talking Smack.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

Owens was fantastic on Talking Smack tonight.  And so were Daniel and Renee.  Beautiful.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2017)

I enjoy the Mean Gene stories on the network.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Aw shit.  I didn't even notice that Ellsworth got racked on the top rope during that ladder spill.  You have to take that move just right!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

New Day versus Usos in a rap battle next week?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> New Day versus Usos in a rap battle next week?


Yeah I thought that maybe Cena would be involved with that one.  Thus Dr. of Thuganomics being back .

Sadly WWE disappoints again


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Heel Jericho at the show in Singapore today.  Heard he cut a good promo.  Ate the GTS from Itami and lost though.

The crowd chanted KFC at Miz because of that damn KFC commercial.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2017)

Jericho is a heel again?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Jericho is a heel again?


Just at a house show to put the Asian wrestler over in Asia.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Tamina vs Naomi in the first ever Women's Punjabi Prison match!  Book it!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


Six months later this looks like pretty damn good long-term storytelling.

Big last man standing match between Asuka and Cross tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> Six months later this looks like pretty damn good long-term storytelling.
> ...


From what I've heard so far about the spoilers apparently the Last Woman Standing Match was insane. Looking forward to it. And yeah Carmella played Ellsowrth to a tee and is reaping the benefits.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

SD ratings up.  Pretty good news since AJ, Nakamura, Owens, Orton, and the world champion didn't even wrestle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Sanity got a theme remix? Or is the remix just for Cross?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)

Just in time for Asuka


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Holy shit Nikki just killed Asuka with that powerbomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)

WOW!!@ 5****

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Great match. Asuka and Cross the best two females in NXT right now and they have damn great chemistry together. That powerbomb spot and the ladder spot were unreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)

I wanna smash Asuka so much right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wanna smash Asuka so much right now.


Same. But I also wanna smash Cross too.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Same. But I also wanna smash Cross too.


You can have cross.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

How can they actually justify Ember beating Asuka after we've seen her battle with Cross. Honestly at this point I'd keep her undefeated and just call her up to the main roster and win the Women's Title there then have her abdicate the NXT Women's Title as Paige did. Either that or have her lose in a multi-woman match and they when she gets her rematch the current champ takes a DQ loss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

I agree.

Cross has a character unlike Ember.  Ember atm looks like someone unlikely to get over on the main roster.  The Asuka win needs to make a star.  The only other possibility is someone from the women's tournament.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.
> 
> Cross has a character unlike Ember.  Ember atm looks like someone unlikely to get over on the main roster.  The Asuka win needs to make a star.  *The only other possibility is someone from the women's tournament.*


Oh yeah hadn't thought of that. Any good candidates in the Women's Tournament so far?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

NXT rebuilding mode is almost over at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh yeah hadn't thought of that. Any good candidates in the Women's Tournament so far?


Tessa Blanchard or Toni Storm maybe?  They have only announced 7-8 women so far.  Kairi Hojo is one of the favorites not yet announced though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2017)

Thea Trinidad just got signed by WWE. Rock gave her a huge endorsement, and she has significant experience (Rosita in TNA, and was a veteran in the Indies)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

WWE is actually treating their Japanese wrestlers really well.  It's pretty surprising.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Thea Trinidad just got signed by WWE. Rock gave her a huge endorsement, and she has significant experience (Rosita in TNA, and was a veteran in the Indies)


Good one.  Nixon Newell seems like another name that should do well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2017)

Looking at this thumbnail for the wwe countdown show makes me miss Lana's old look. She should bring back the bun in her hair.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2017)

Are you guys watching Glow yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2017)

Cross looking like shes having orgasm after that powerbomb. I wanna powerbomb her too


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys watching Glow yet?



Is it any good?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good one.  Nixon Newell seems like another name that should do well.



Don't tell me she's another no talent samoan like Nia Fatx?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Is it any good?


Dunno.  I wasn't blown away by the first episode.  And the lead character made me cringe.  But I hear it gets better.  And there is some potential.  The director is pretty funny.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2017)

But i heard its mainly womens division and there arent any hot women on the roster?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. of Thuganomics returns next week. Can't wait yo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But i heard its mainly womens division and there arent any hot women on the roster?


Two women may be hot.  But they ugly them up because of the style from the 80's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2017)

womens division 

i'll skip it unless they show some tits


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Tits in the first episode.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2017)

Hideo Itami was boss AF tonite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Asuka made Emma tap!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2017)

I wanna piledrive Asuka.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2017)

so heard about the changes to Summerslam plans and Mania.

Now Roman's winning title at Summerslam and facing Cena at Mania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

I heard that too.  Good thinking.  We can't go a full year with a part timer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2017)

Well if they are going Cena vs Roman one of them has to turn heel. I'll be surprised as fuck if they make Cena be the heel in that match


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

They did Undertaker/Reigns without anyone being a blatant heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They did Undertaker/Reigns without anyone being a blatant heel.


Please. Roman is Heel in all but name.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

I agree that he is a heel based on reaction. But he isn't booked like a heel.  He feuds with nothing but villains.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

I feel bad for the WWE superstars.  This is a busy weekend.  Singapore, two shows in Japan, and Raw in Phoenix on Monday!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree that he is a heel based on reaction. But he isn't booked like a heel.  He feuds with nothing but villains.


Honestly I feel like even his mannerisms and some of his promos are Heelish. "My Yard Now" sounds like some Heel shit. Declaring himself the #1 Contender for the title at Summerslam DESPITE losing a Fatal-Five the PPV before? That's some Heel shit.
I think WWE is trying for Meta-Heel shit with him where they know he's a Heel and even have him act a bit Heelish but still try to market as a Face to perpetuate the rancor many in the Wrestling Community have for him. Either that or Vince is truly senile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm going to Raw on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to Raw on Monday.


Nice. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah, me too.

I would go to a lot more shows if I could do so without using up vacation days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

So Impact is still in India.   Well Double J wanting his company to leave a lasting memory before the WWE comes in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

So the intro promo has one of the talent saying there will be less talking and more action and yet this segment took about 10 minutes to sit through. 

Well if it's their technically "go home" show before a PPV then it's somewhat understandable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2017)

Wait TNA still has PPVs?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)

Biggest star in Sanity.  And a bigger star than Ember Moon atm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait TNA still has PPVs?


 
Yup, it's their version of WM.  Though I think watching on TV is charged, I don't know if it's free in person.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

So Chris Masters is now applying his Master Lock on glorified CAW jobbers.   And will have to be selling to an NFL player that just getting into the ring this coming PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

Dwarf vs Midget in this "Go home" edition of Impact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

Remember people this company at one time has the likes of Hogan, Flair, Foley, Sting grace their ring.  They also manage to get the ones that provided AOL with enough ammunition on justifying the sale of WCW to Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2017)

And with that finish I now know there is a position lower than getting the Ryder treatment.   The new meme should be being a Spud.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2017)

can't wait to see Bryan wrestle next year


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Sasha should definitely be on the cover over Rollins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2017)

stop trolling Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Sasha is a big star.  Rollins gets injured all the time and WWE just easily slots someone else in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2017)

Sasha is not that big.  I wish  Vince could bury women's wrestling already. They need to go back to panty matches instead of being in regular wrestling matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

I like women's wrestling more than men's.  They can do almost all the same moves and are more pleasant to look at.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2017)

They can't do stunners well, they can't do most moves, the botch a ton, they are part of the annoying feminist movement and they are shit actors. Only Stephanie Mcmahon is good female wrestler.

They need to fire Sasha, Alexa , Charlotte , and Nia Jax.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't see Nia being viable long term.  It's just too hard to find people for her to work with.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 30, 2017)

Velveteen Dream is athletic AF. Probably on par athletic wise with Kofi or Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

lol Velveteen Dream.

@Ghost_of_Gashir is a big fan apparently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see Nia being viable long term.  It's just too hard to find people for her to work with.


Probably true all trolling aside. She really seems super limited.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

I do think she is going to be champ soon though.  Book it.  Clearly WWE wants to give her a run.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do think she is going to be champ soon though.  Book it.  Clearly WWE wants to give her a run.


Meanwhile Emma will just get more disrespect. Fuck this company at times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Chris Masters is now applying his Master Lock on glorified CAW jobbers.   And will have to be selling to an NFL player that just getting into the ring this coming PPV.


Masters still in the same spot he was in 10 years ago. lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)

Brock vs Roman is the main event of summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Definitely one of the favorites now that she is in.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2017)

Hopefully Reigns calls the bloods on him


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Hopefully Reigns calls the bloods on him


Reigns vs okada bigger than McGregor vs mayweather if we being honest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Reigns would squash.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2017)

Cant wait for Die Roman Die chants


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2017)

Roman doesn't even have an ounce of talent nor wrestling knowledge Okada has.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2017)

Cena vs Okada would be great
 Owens too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> lol Velveteen Dream.
> 
> @Ghost_of_Gashir is a big fan apparently.



He fucking sucks and has absolutely zero grasp on playing his own gimmick. What a worthless piece of shit prospect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Jesus.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He fucking sucks and has absolutely zero grasp on playing his own gimmick. What a worthless piece of shit prospect.


How do you know he doesn't have a grasp about some gay gimmick.

You got experience bro?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)

Also TNA is no more


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2017)

Ghost got exposed roflmao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How do you know he doesn't have a grasp about some gay gimmick.
> 
> You got experience bro?



His gimmick is that he's a Prince knockoff. And all his no talent ass does is hold his arms out like some Jake Cena level ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Also TNA is no more



FFS, it's going to go by Jarrett's promotion now.    As in GFW doesn't come with it's own baggage.    So are we going to be seeing commercials of Global Force Gold and an opportunity of getting a signed autograph of JJ when you sign up for that dribble.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2017)

Double J is a genius.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2017)

Patrick Clark is supposed to be Prince? Well shit that went over my head. I just thought he was trying to be some flamboyant guy from the 70s=80s. I think he's doing an alright job, I'd personally have him come out with some hot 70s' looking chicks tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2017)

Patrick Clark decent that gimmick has a very low ceiling tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

The goal is to have a character that can get over on the main roster, right?  I agree with you.  The ceiling is low.  And it has no chance of getting popular on Raw or SD.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2017)

His other gimmick before this was that he was a Trump supporter. Honestly, that gimmick probably actually could get him some headlines in the news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Meanwhile Emma will just get more disrespect. Fuck this company at times




LT.  Emma is getting treated like shit this tour.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Also TNA is no more


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2017)

Just read impact's ratings was down 22% this past week .

Other things look decent I guess. It's just all very silly to me because the hole they dug in was completely avoidable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> His other gimmick before this was that he was a Trump supporter. Honestly, that gimmick probably actually could get him some headlines in the news.


LOL is that why he was wearing patriotic tights before? Never saw him cut a promo back then outside of Tough Enough so I didn't know what the deal was.

I think he'd be fine if he toned down on the fruity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2017)

I wish we could stop getting gimmicks where they make us say see what they are doing to black people?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2017)

I've pretty much given up on that with gimmicks like New Day and Velveteen Dream. Titus brand is the only presentable one but they always have him and Apollo lose.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> His gimmick is that he's a Prince knockoff. And all his no talent ass does is hold his arms out like some Jake Cena level ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



I thought he was doing a impression of Dave Chappelle, impersonating Prince and the Revolution. But dear me how would i know, i don't have the luxury of experiencing being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Ghost


----------



## Shadow (Jul 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> LT.  Emma is getting treated like shit this tour.



i was at this show!!! it was a shitty womans match but great live event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2017)

Shadow said:


> i was at this show!!! it was a shitty womans match but great live event


Who was popular with the crowd?  Did Asuka get a nice pop?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2017)

Well...... yeah I just don't know anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2017)

Raiden said:


> just disturbances caused by the interactions of "ripples"
> 
> Just read impact's ratings was down 22% this past week .
> 
> Other things look decent I guess. It's just all very silly to me because the hole they dug in was completely avoidable.



Normally I would say they are in rebuilding mode but then again they were in rebuilding mode when they got the TV deal to air on Spike TV, then they were in rebuilding mode when Hogan came over, and the same when Hogan left, and the same when they got kick of Spike and ended up on Destination America, and the same.......you're seeing a pattern here right.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well...... yeah I just don't know anymore.



See? This is what is missing in wrestling. The funness. Everythings too damn analyzed or too damn super cereal that you forget some of these guys love wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

Good first night of NJPW in Long Beach.

Match of the night:  Omega/Elgin.  Elgin gave him a Razor's Edge off the top rope that looked great.

Biggest pops:

Omega
Naito
Okada

Most heel heat:

Cody

To me Cody/Okada wasn't that great.  But Kenny Omega came out with a towel and teased dissension within the Bullet club.  Cody was pissed and tried to finish Okada with Kenny's finish.  That was pretty cool.

Really small venue.  I went to that WWE House show in Everett last weekend.  Way larger venue and probably twice as many people.  I think NJPW underestimated their ability to sell out the venue.  Not enough bathrooms,  I counted two.  And they were packed all night.  Only one merch stand.  And the line was like an hour long for that.  Another thing I didn't like.  Really fucking hard to find his place.  Long Beach Convention Center has like several buildings.  Me and a bunch of other people kept going to the wrong place.  I wasn't crazy about the clientele.  It was probably 99% dudes.  Terrible ratio regardless of the event.  $13 for beer too.  Yikes.

Really fun event though.  All of the singles matches were pretty damn good.  Naito seems like he shouldn't be losing in the first round.  I think that was a booking mistake.  But whatever.  And I have never seen Zach Sabre Jr before.  But I like him.  He's a guy that would definitely struggle in the WWE.  But his brilliant in the indies.  His match with Juice was a lot of fun.

I just thought of another thing.  The sound wasn't great.  They played some videos and made some announcements.  And I didn't understand a damn thing.  Hard to cheer when you can't understand.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2017)

Zack Sabre Jr. is a mistake 

Biggest bullshit in wrestling having him beating heavy weights twice his size.

Zack doesn't know how to sell moves properly and has always the same blank expression whenever be gets hit or slammed. You can always see him chewing
gum while looking all relaxed and shit even though he got hit with a finisher 

His bridging pin finisher is retarded too. Who would job to that move??? Lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good first night of NJPW in Long Beach.
> 
> Match of the night:  Omega/Elgin.  Elgin gave him a Razor's Edge off the top rope that looked great.
> 
> ...


The hell I thought u lived in Texas


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2017)

Okada goat AF tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Shadow (Jul 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who was popular with the crowd?  Did Asuka get a nice pop?




The biggest crowd pop was Jericho, Balor, Joe, Gallows and Anderson, , Tozawa, Asuka and Sashsa as the most over.

Austin Aries was the biggest surprise

Japan did not seem to appreciate Bayley, dead for Hideo.  Rollins ini the middle of the card was weird and Rollin match with Bray was great but the crowd and me was just not into it.  

Also the womans match was TOTALLY FUCKED.  Like the crowd was super fucking dead.   Mostly because Nia Jax made the whole thing super slow and awkward.  Things I didn't know.......Sasha is SUPER FUCKNG SMALL.  Like seirously she has the body of a tiny Japanese girl.  Alexa has a fat ass.   Emma's tights has a camel toe feature.   Bayley has a fatass.   Asuka did not costume check her outfit as her crotch was clearly hanging right.  

Roman clearly not over in Japan as Joe chants overwhelmed the match.  And the only time he got pops was when he was with Miz.  

It was a fantastic show but the main event dragged on for far too long because Miz was pandering with the crowd just to make Roman looked good.  I was annoyed but I got over it.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## God Movement (Jul 2, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Miz was pandering with the crowd just to make Roman looked good.  I was annoyed but I got over it.



Thanks Miz. Make Big Dog look good, that's your job and... then back to the midcard you go.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The hell I thought u lived in Texas


Washington.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 2, 2017)

Cody couldn't keep up with Okada.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)

Billy gunn sucks and he needs to retire.  Cancel his match with Tanahashi.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2017)

fuck Zack Sabre just beat Juice 

bullshit vanilla midget


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2017)

Check out @njpwglobal's Tweet: In


Also side note

Roman called out taker. I'm done with wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2017)

wait slammivarsy is on too lel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2017)

Nah but for real I really can't watch too much NJPW  on my own. Usually I only look up hype matches recommended to me


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck Zack Sabre just beat Juice
> 
> bullshit vanilla midget


Sabre/Ishii was great dude.  Fantastic fucking match.  Watch it when you get a chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

Omega a legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

hey guys remind me what was that stiff match between Ishii  and someone else? 

I kinda want to rewatch it.


----------



## teddy (Jul 3, 2017)

I think ishii is incapable of having a bad match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't forget to watch Glow guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah but for real I really can't watch too much NJPW  on my own. Usually I only look up hype matches recommended to me


I feel like the japanese wrestlers are behind and can't hold a candle to american talent like Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like the japanese wrestlers are behind and can't hold a candle to american talent like Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.


Powerful


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

"I don't know if they're here but I was sitting next to two guys in Section E at the G1 Special. One of them was blind and the other commentated the whole show for him, not just telling him what was happening but legit calling it like a real commentator. I've had a lot of bad stuff happen to me this year with my mom battling cancer as the top thing, this whole weekend made me feel like a million bucks, at least for a little bit and seeing and hearing you guys was heartwarming. Fucking wrestling man, what a beautiful thing."


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

It was a good event.  Just get rid of Billy Gunn and next year will be a massive improvement.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sabre/Ishii was great dude.  Fantastic fucking match.  Watch it when you get a chance.



Sabre is a fraud. I don't want to watch him 'overpower' Ishii that's too stupid.




[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like the japanese wrestlers are behind and can't hold a candle to american talent like Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.



i know you're being sarcastic. but the word talent can't be on the same sentence with Dean and Fat Wyatt


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Look for me on Raw tonight guys.  Will cheer for Divas and the Miz.  And probably the Titus Brand.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2017)

post your pic


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

Yea puzzy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

I like my anonymity.  I will take some pics though.  I have good seats, so it would be a shame to squander the many photo ops.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Del Rio must really miss the WWE.  It's always on his mind.  It's all he ever talks about.  He's really obsessed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2017)

bad news. John will be returning and bury Rusev till he gets future endeavored


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Look for me on Raw tonight guys.  Will cheer for Divas and the Miz.  And probably the Titus Brand.


How can we look for you when we don't even know what you look like? 



Jake CENA said:


> Sabre is a fraud. I don't want to watch him 'overpower' Ishii that's too stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tellin me Dean doesn't have some of the best punches in the business?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't know.  Someone drunk screaming for Sasha Banks?

You should watch the episode anyway.  Great Balls of Fire looks like the best PPV in a long time.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2017)

Only one match is worth watching tho and raw is so hard to sit through.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2017)

dean slaps. he doesn't punch.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only one match is worth watching tho and raw is so hard to sit through.



Besides Joe vs. Brock..... Roman vs. Strowman has been an awesome feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Besides Joe vs. Brock..... Roman vs. Strowman has been an awesome feud


Ah true, forgot. Looking forward to Strowman vs THE BIG DAWG too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Could Nikki Bella show up?  We are in Phoenix after all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Paige should come back.  I think she would immediately be in the world title picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Good seats guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Uhoh, the purple ropes are set up.  Main Event match??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Lots of women wearing Balor shirts.  I think they just like him because he's European.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

37 minutes before the show.  We got a good "Roman sucks" chant going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lots of women wearing Balor shirts.  I think they just like him because he's European.


No people actually like him because hes over don't let ghost foolery trick you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

oh shit there a mous in my room


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

So recap of Enzo getting the crap kicked out of him. 

And he gets to open the show.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Enzo putting his heart in this promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

enzo going hard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Enzo cutting a nice promo.  Man Cass better have some good material written for him now that he has split from the mouth of the duo.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Cass with his generic create a wrestler poncho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

What the hell, botches early.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Sasha wins in which pretty much was a handicap match so I'm guessing a loss at the PPV by a Nia run in then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like the japanese wrestlers are behind and can't hold a candle to american talent like Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt.


Exactly. They are no Enzo Amore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

FFS, just end this rivalry.  How long has this thing involving Fox been going on.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> FFS, just end this rivalry.  How long has this thing involving Fox been going on.


A year pretty much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Miz going in hard on Ball and now Ambrose.  

Also Bo looking like a thin Bray.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Miz dropping truth bombs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Holy shit, Miz proving why he is top heel with mic skills alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

You know something, every time I see one of those anti smoking commercial from the WWE, I want to light up just out of spite and I don't smoke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

WWE probably still taking shots at Ambrose since he didnt pan out.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Pretty Much


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Miz ripped his pants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

Ambrose taking shots at PPV name. He really gives no fucks


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Even Dean admitted Great Balls of Fire being a shitty PPV name, is that retaliation for creative shitting on him via promos?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Fuck Ambrose and Slater.  I cheered the shit out of the Miz that match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Seth Rollins fucking sucks!  I don't care about this damn feud!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

I was the one guy in the crowd cheering for Hawkins.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins fucking sucks!  I don't care about this damn feud!!


No one does


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Brock can't beat Joe right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Joe is the most intense dude on the planet

I want Joe vs Ishii vs Healthy Shibata vs Minoru Suzuki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Feel bad for AJ.  He used to get the Joe push.  Now he's just a jobber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Fuck sakes, just either team Wyatt with his bro or kill the gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

I booed Bray during that segment.  Fuck this guy and his empty promises.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Bray just needs to win a feud, then people will take him seriously again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2017)

Was there really no Roman and Strowman tonight??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

Honestly, Cesaro is being misused.  As much as it's nice to see him as a tag team champion, it would be much sweeter if he was part chasing the main belt in singles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't know why.  But the Hardys got the pop of the night for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was there really no Roman and Strowman tonight??


Next.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Roman is ded


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

I had fun.  I will be back for SD tomorrow night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

And they are sacrificing the Titus Brand for this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

And Crews is dead just with that kick.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Damn Apollo got destroyed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2017)

And there goes Titus.


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2017)

Predictable ending


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Feel bad for AJ.  He used to get the Joe push.  Now he's just a jobber.


y can't you stop trolling?

Also Joe vs Brock is pretty much the best thing in E. 

Also wish mods could change my name. I'm ashamed of it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

Raw is over.  Bray Wyatt is coming to the ring.  Probably for a dark match.  I don't care though.  I'm heading back to the hotel.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Feel bad for AJ.  He used to get the Joe push.  Now he's just a jobber.


Don't worry Joe will be one as well, if not after this fued definitely by RR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

They decided that AJ was over and are using him as an enhancement guy.  Put over Corbin.  Put over Jinder.  Put over Nakamura.  It's a fucking joke.

They are doing the same thing to Owens too tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2017)

AJ styles is overrated. There I said it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)

He is boring as a good guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

shut the fuck up


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 3, 2017)

Did Seth lose some weight ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2017)

great balls of fire main events and enzo vs cass high key built well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2017)

That was nice of him .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ styles is overrated. There I said it.



reported for trolling and racism

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

Styles haters hating to be contrarian. Skip Baylesses of the IWC


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Styles haters hating to be contrarian. Skip Baylesses of the IWC



this real af.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2017)

Like the social contract in the wrestling world is to never use AJ Styles name in a negative manner ever.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Styles haters hating to be contrarian. Skip Baylesses of the IWC


Thats just cruel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2017)

You know for me AJ styles juatw makes me hurt because I knew that he was the symbol of the end for Deano. Its a bad reminder of actual living up to his potential to what could have been. Is it his fault? No but its when I knew it was all over. Now here I am wishing I wasnt a Dean mark because all it brings is burials and disappointment.  No I dont regret my comment but I will say its unjust and wrong.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Styles haters hating to be contrarian. Skip Baylesses of the IWC


Its just Rukia trolling breh. Best to just ignore it till he starts posting sensibly again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2017)

AJ is phenomenal. Also I already said this before


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its just Rukia trolling breh. Best to just ignore it till he starts posting sensibly again.


Rukia be trolling us like we aren't all friends here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

I think Tozawa/Neville should be on the main card.  Put Rollins/Wyatt on the pre-show.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 4, 2017)

For someone who hasn't watched any WWE in two years Sasha stands out. She needs to do somethings outside of wrestling if she's not already, she could really transcend wrestling. Maybe it's just the hair, idk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> For someone who hasn't watched any WWE in two years Sasha stands out. She needs to do somethings outside of wrestling if she's not already, she could really transcend wrestling. Maybe it's just the hair, idk.


No I agree.  The entrance alone is electric.  I was just joking when I used to make the claim.  But I really do view her as a female version of the Rock.  Obviously she can't talk the way that he does.  But I see comparable traits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Tozawa/Neville should be on the main card.  Put Rollins/Wyatt on the pre-show.


Also.  Doesn't this announcement spoil the match?  Neville has been too strong as champion to just drop the belt in a pre-show match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

i love the way Sasha pops out her ass during her entrance on the ramp. gives me a boner every time 


Nakamura looks like a midget next to Okada

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i love the way Sasha pops out her ass during her entrance on the ramp. gives me a boner every time
> 
> 
> Nakamura looks like a midget next to Okada


Does Naomi do anything for you?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2017)

Watching the network's 4th of july stream and man did I forget how much of a thot AJ Lee was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Does Naomi do anything for you?



sasha has the right thickness of ass for me


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

PEYTON ROYCE please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Naomi does nothing for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

I have basically the same seats tonight.  A couple of rows lower.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

how was the latest episode of Raw? were they able to feature Alexa's ass too?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a much better glimpse of Sasha on the ring apron waiting to be tagged in.  

I admit though that I committed a great betrayal.  I cheered for Bayley.  I didn't really have a choice though.  She leeched off of Sasha's momentum.  They basically had one entrance.  I still feel bad though...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

you fucking traitor 

bayley sucks. she should be doing nursery work or some kindergarten shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

Watching Day 1 of the G1 Special


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you fucking traitor
> 
> bayley sucks. she should be doing nursery work or some kindergarten shit.


Are you surprised by the way she is getting booked?  She gets squashed every time she comes out now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Are you surprised by the way she is getting booked?  She gets squashed every time she comes out now.



really? as long as it stays that way then i'm happy. nia fatx should also not get any title shots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm a little lower.

"We want Rusev!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Almost an hour until the show starts.  Lots of pro Cena chants.  Some Cena sucks chants.  His appearance tonight is definitely the biggest part of the show.  I glared at a kid sitting next to me that tried to chant for Nakamura.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2017)

is Suzuki-gun scheduled to compete here? i wanna see Miho Abe real bad. i just want to slap her ass real hard and then kiss her while Taichi watches in disbelief


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have basically the same seats tonight.  A couple of rows lower.


If Becky comes out tell her I love her.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Fan for life after meeting her, eh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Awesome Mania package they play for the live crowd before these shows.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

I snuck out of the national anthem for a piss break.  So smart!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh the rap battle is tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

So Cena with his promo now followed by Rusev coming out finally.


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

Machkaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)

Cena looks old


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

Really good match between the two.  Hopefully we'll get to see more of them interact later down the line.   

More Hype Bros skits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

And the Women's belt now lights up.  Yay, more merch to whore out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Is Carmella going to cash in with Ellsworth barred?  It makes total sense!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

So Ellsworth off of TV for about a month then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

What the fuck was the point of having a match if it was going to be that short. 

And now Tamina is getting involved.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2017)

What is this prison? After failing to prove herself Lana is now Tamina's bitch?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is this prison? After failing to prove herself Lana is now Tamina's bitch?



Well it gives Tamina something to do instead of popping up from month to month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

The fuck is this travesty.   And they want to keep it PG, holy shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)

Shots at Xavier!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

Holy shit, Usos going in hard.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Usos going in hard.


That's what Paige said


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

The hell is this crap Kofi is spewing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2017)

This is fuckin terrible. Usos were way better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

New Day didn't win shit. Usos wrecked them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2017)

Usos won hands down although I liked Xavier's comment about them holding bags for Roman. Kofi was simply awful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

To hell with that skit and fuck keeping it PG.  You pretty much know Usos would have had New Day dead to rights with Woods's baggage alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Damn Orton stay bullying English doesn't he?


----------



## Legend (Jul 4, 2017)

New Day got Ethered


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

English wins but damn he's paying for it with his body.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

English wins. Been a while


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Hoping Rusev wins but let's be honest Cena will win. Still the two always have good matches so I have no doubt the match will be great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> English wins but damn he's paying for it with his body.


True GOATs do anything for the Ws


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Lol Dillinger fucking with Breezango.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2017)

Is this going to be a running gag with Sami and those two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Sami fucking with Mike and Maria is so funny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is this going to be a running gag with Sami and those two.


I feel like this will eventually lead to a feud.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2017)

Should be AJ/Harper/Dillinger/Sami IMO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Should be AJ/Harper/Dillinger/Sami IMO


Those are my picks for Final 4 as well. AJ is the favourite but I'm not sure he'll actually win since he's selling damage from the match with Gable earlier rn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Should be AJ/Harper/Dillinger/Sami IMO


3 out of 4 isn't bad


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2017)

AJ/Owens Part 2 should be great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

Mojo turned heel. He definitely came off looking like the bad guy in the BR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2017)

The most disappointing thing about Rusev is that there was a real opportunity to bring him back as a babyface.  But WWE just doesn't see him like that I guess.


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2017)

People love rusev

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2017)

Rusev is legit hilarious when he's not going on script

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Legend said:


> People love rusev


So why not capitalize on that?  Do you really need another heel foreign character?  That's basically Jinder's entire gimmick now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2017)

Rusev got a massive pop when he came back. Hell you can still have him feud with Cena as a Face/Tweener, have his gripe be that Cena gets all this hype for his return while he was in Hollywood being part-time while Rusev got injured giving his all for the fans and gets no recognition when he came back, then transition to full Face and have him beat Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

It's kind of too late now.  WWE botched it.  He's in a flag match with the flag of Bulgaria.  Smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2017)

Man Like Titus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

I love that Titus didn't back down from Strowman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2017)

I heard this guy had a very decent showing at the PPV but holy shit Impact get your shit together when it comes to tables.  Damn, that must have hurt for DeAngelo and Chris for the table not breaking.  And the guy takes the bump hard on the face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shadow (Jul 5, 2017)

God that Rap Battle on Smackdown was super cringeworthy


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2017)

Rusev could have been SD's Braun Strongman


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Hyped for Great Balls.  I have better seats than I had for the Rumble.  


Shadow said:


> God that Rap Battle on Smackdown was super cringeworthy


Usos won that.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 5, 2017)

LOL Nobody won that.  The crowd was super dead at that battle other than that Total Divas contest.

How do you even have the Usos finish each other's rap verses lol wtf.

And Kofi with those wack ass flow.

Not to mention who the fuck was the entourage they brought?

Every Usos promo sounds like they are inhaling their own goddamn words.    It's hard for them to be a believable heel threat when they sound like they are out of breaths every time they speak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Every Usos promo sounds like they are inhaling their own goddamn words.    It's hard for them to be a believable heel threat when they sound like they are out of breaths every time they speak.



can you really blame them for being fat? 

look at their cousin Roman, he has like 200 rest spots during every match rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

The rap battle is getting good reviews from most writers that cover wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2017)

samoans can't rap for shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Why did Enzo tell everyone on Monday that Cass never had his back?  That's simply not true.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Kurt Angle is a terrible GM.  I actually miss Mick Foley and Stephanie.  He just has no emotion with his line delivery.  And I remember how bored he looked when he was doing the lottery for the women's gauntlet match.  Please let Graves take over!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2017)

Rukias trolling is as force fed as Romang Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2017)

That Woods sex tape line by the Usos. I'm done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2017)

The best thing about Smackdown were The Fashion Police and Lana taking off her dress.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I heard this guy had a very decent showing at the PPV but holy shit Impact get your shit together when it comes to tables.  Damn, that must have hurt for DeAngelo and Chris for the table not breaking.  And the guy takes the bump hard on the face.



Meltzer straight up said Williams had the potential to be one of the greatest wrestlers ever and he wasn't even joking. Said he looked better than Owen Hart or Kurt Angle did as rookies in his debut.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukias trolling is as force fed as Romang Reigns


Maybe I don't understand what trolling is?  That must be it.

My comment about Angle for example?  Is it a hot take?  Sure.  Will it rile some people up?  Maybe.  But it's also fucking true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The rap battle is getting good reviews from most writers that cover wrestling.



I dunno if it's because I'm taking a break from wrestling and so everything seemed tolerable, but I enjoyed that segment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2017)

Kofi had negative flow.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Maybe I don't understand what trolling is?  That must be it.
> 
> My comment about Angle for example?  Is it a hot take?  Sure.  Will it rile some people up?  Maybe.  But it's also fucking true.


Dude please. Its nice not to have a gm that isnt taking the focus away from wrestlers


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno if it's because I'm taking a break from wrestling and so everything seemed tolerable, but I enjoyed that segment.


I think a lot of the so-called pros like it because it felt fresh to them.  It wasn't great being in the audience for it.  May have been better for the tv crowd?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude please. Its nice not to have a gm that isnt taking the focus away from wrestlers


You can do that and still seem interested.  Regal is a million times better at this than Angle.  To be fair, I wonder about all of the head injuries he has had and whether it is affecting his ability to do the job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2017)

Honestly, I bet Angle still wants to wrestle and this gig just bores him like it does for Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You can do that and still seem interested.  Regal is a million times better at this than Angle.  To be fair, I wonder about all of the head injuries he has had and whether it is affecting his ability to do the job.


Comparing NXT writing to WWE writing already eliminates this thought process.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You can do that and still seem interested.  Regal is a million times better at this than Angle.  To be fair, I wonder about all of the head injuries he has had and whether it is affecting his ability to do the job.



If Regal hadn't slipped up when he was King of the Ring and GM I wonder how far he could have gone.  Those few weeks were glorious.

Everywhere he's been as an authority figure Regal has been gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2017)

NXT retooled their roster nicely after they lost a lot of the top performers. I thought they were gonna be in a funk after the exodus.

The main event and mid card roster is really good. The women's division is good and growing. They could use 2 more legit tag teams tho, but NXT is doing great having only an hour a week to fit in storylines.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

NXT rebuild is finished.  The tag division is definitely the weakest element.  But midcard, women, and men's singles are all great.  They need to add like a midcard tv title.

The women are about to get really strong since 4-5 newbies will join the regular ranks after the tournament.  (Time for some main roster call ups.)  





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Honestly, I bet Angle still wants to wrestle and this gig just bores him like it does for Bryan.


Yeah.  But can he pretend that he is less bored?  Bryan does a much better job tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kofi had negative flow.


And some people wonder why he never got pushed further on his own. Dude has zero chops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2017)

i want War Machine to come to NxT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> And some people wonder why he never got pushed further on his own. Dude has zero chops.



Ehh.. Kofi got a sweet gig as a midcarder. He'll eventually get his moment later on his career(probably near retirement) but for now he's perfect where he is selling merch. Not everyone needs to be high at the top.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2017)

Shadow said:


> LOL Nobody won that.  The crowd was super dead at that battle other than that Total Divas contest.
> 
> How do you even have the Usos finish each other's rap verses lol wtf.
> 
> ...


Go watch that again. Crowd was lit a bunch of times especially when usos brought up woods tape. Usos won but both won with a victory with the fact that a segment that could so easily be a horrible segment worked out.


And I don't know about all that because the usos are fine at being heels and probably wwe best tag team at the moment. The way they act now is basicly stealing the briscoes actions Imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i want War Machine to come to NxT



I swear war machinary or whatever they are called in nxt is the generic version of them lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> And some people wonder why he never got pushed further on his own. Dude has zero chops.


I don't know about all that. He just had a terrible flow when rapping.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I swear war machinary or whatever they are called in nxt is the generic version of them lol.



i don't get this. i'm talking about NJPW's war machine the current iwgp heavy weight tag champions. hansen is a freak of nature. he's a total fat ass, even heavier than fat wyatt but can fucking fly and do cruiserweight finishers lol. best part is, he doesn't gas out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't get this. i'm talking about NJPW's war machine the current iwgp heavy weight tag champions. hansen is a freak of nature. he's a total fat ass, even heavier than fat wyatt but can fucking fly and do cruiserweight finishers lol. best part is, he doesn't gas out.




I'm saying heavy machinery is like a generic version of war machine IMO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2017)

WWE is weird. When War Machine were free agents, they wanted Rowe, but they didn't want Hansen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2017)

Aiden English should ask to be added to the Punjabi Prison match now that he has beaten Randy.  DB and Shane have given out countless opportunities that were similar.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 5, 2017)

bit of a tall order for me to watch on a monday night but dammit i'll do it for naito/ibushi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 5, 2017)

Angle vs Bryan at Mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Angle vs Bryan at Mania


wwe2k18


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Awesome segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2017)

Breeze needs a haircut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm saying heavy machinery is like a generic version of war machine IMO



Heavy machinery can't fly tho


----------



## Shadow (Jul 6, 2017)

OMFG I may be absolutely late on this but the Paige leaked videos are real!?!?!?!?

There goes HoF possibility and a return lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

I told you guys about Peyton.  Glad some of you are starting to realize how hot that woman is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadow (Jul 6, 2017)

I use to be such a big fan and now WTF happened to Kassius.   Why the fuck would you wear a smaller shirt like that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Not as bad as the Olympic basketball jersey.  But yeah.  Kassius looks terrible.  He comes off as not giving a fuck with that presentation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys about Peyton.  Glad some of you are starting to realize how hot that woman is.



the only problem is her teeth

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

Shadow said:


> I use to be such a big fan and now WTF happened to Kassius.   Why the fuck would you wear a smaller shirt like that?



kassius ohno is such a terrible name. he doesn't look like a wrestler too. he's like some random mall janitor to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 6, 2017)

Shadow said:


> I use to be such a big fan and now WTF happened to Kassius.   Why the fuck would you wear a smaller shirt like that?



why wear a shirt at all? It's not like wrestling doesn't have a long history of body types like that. 

If he's going to wear it, at least make it sleeveless and give him wrestling pants to wear instead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

cripple h and vince are trying real hard to make him look autistic


----------



## Shadow (Jul 6, 2017)

Shit I would re-make his entire character and have him as a Wyatt Family member.   Shit put some baggy clothes on and hide that belly flop.

Fucking Colt cabana had a better physique than you now and that use to be the opposite.

Bring Back Chris Hero because that dude was legit.  Fucking Kassius is just a lazy fat ass dean ambrose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 6, 2017)

Stan Hansen was fat and virtually blind but put on five-star matches. I don't really care about the gut.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

kassius finisher is terrible too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2017)

Shadow said:


> I use to be such a big fan and now WTF happened to Kassius.   Why the fuck would you wear a smaller shirt like that?


Its not that the shirt is too small its that Chris Hero is that fat now where almost anything is gonna be tight on him. Unless he rocks a big ass jersey which would look way worse.
#fatguyproblems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Even a Vader type costume would look better tbh.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 6, 2017)

At least it's not a distended stomach. HGH enlarges the organs, you know.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

they really need to form a new stable exclusive to fat people

fat wyatt, fat joe, fat owens, nia fatx, chubby corbin, norman reigns and fat slow


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Owens is better than the rest of those guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

doesn't matter he's the fattest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

@Jake CENA i just imagined a hilarious outcome to Sasha/Alexa.  One of those outcomes that makes the referee look like such a fucking dope.  Nia Jax comes out and interferes while the ref is distracted allowing Alexa to win.

Can you imagine that?  The ref having to pretend that he doesn't see Nia interfering in the match?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA i just imagined a hilarious outcome to Sasha/Alexa.  One of those outcomes that makes the referee look like such a fucking dope.  Nia Jax comes out and interferes while the ref is distracted allowing Alexa to win.
> 
> Can you imagine that?  The ref having to pretend that he doesn't see Nia interfering in the match?



we can't rule this out rofl. like one time there was this match with dean ambrose and miz iirc, miz tried to low blow dean but have it blocked and gave miz a low blow of his own. the referee was seeing the act in his peripheral vision but didn't call for the bell


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Shit I would re-make his entire character and have him as a Wyatt Family member.   Shit put some baggy clothes on and hide that belly flop.
> 
> Fucking Colt cabana had a better physique than you now and that use to be the opposite.
> 
> Bring Back Chris Hero because that dude was legit.  Fucking Kassius is just a lazy fat ass dean ambrose.


He was on Sam Roberts when he said he legit dgaf about his appearance because it doesn't stop him from putting on great matches. I disagree, he needs to remember wrestling (especially to the E') is largely based on looks.

The difference between him and KO, is that KO has made the T-shirt part of his package. We have been watching KO in basketball shorts and T-shirts since he has became relevant it is his "look". Hero was wearing tights when people actually cared about him, this new look is shit.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh look a wrestling thread

I found home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

Kassius calls a match decent with a running elbow finish??? Is he retarded?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2017)

You guys do realize ohno has a thyroid problem right? Its harder to lose weigjt for him than the average person.

He needs to switch his attire tho because its distracting. Like the dude from sanity also. His attire is trash and distracts me. KO n Joe n bray don't distract me because they wear the right attire. Ohno out here in jerseys and underwear. 

Like maybe if he wore those jerseys with sweat pants???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys do realize ohno has a thyroid problem right? Its harder to lose weigjt for him than the average person.
> 
> He needs to switch his attire tho because its distracting. Like the dude from sanity also. His attire is trash and distracts me. KO n Joe n bray don't distract me because they wear the right attire. Ohno out here in jerseys and underwear.
> 
> Like maybe if he wore those jerseys with sweat pants???


Exactly.  That's what I'm calling for.  He can be fat and make it to the main roster.  He can't do so dressing the way he currently dresses.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2017)

He should wear a vest like Roman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 6, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Oh look a wrestling thread
> 
> I found home


Sorry we aren't accepting new members at the current moment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sorry we aren't accepting new members at the current moment.


This ain't Bullet Club.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sorry we aren't accepting new members at the current moment.



You can consider me an Outsider then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

KO made this moment so fucking great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Tuning into GFW Impact tonight to see this new era.    Well starting off their show with images of talent that have left to greener pastures.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

K, starting off the show with DelRio and probably some shots at the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Well making reference to Trump's wall talk and now a title match later on.   And now this crap with the announcers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys do realize ohno has a thyroid problem right? Its harder to lose weigjt for him than the average person.
> 
> He needs to switch his attire tho because its distracting. Like the dude from sanity also. His attire is trash and distracts me. KO n Joe n bray don't distract me because they wear the right attire. Ohno out here in jerseys and underwear.
> 
> Like maybe if he wore those jerseys with sweat pants???




What is he then?? Abyss's alter ego?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Good X Division match, very cringy promo with the multi tag segment for a match later on. 

Also the fuck is this commercial for a cane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

The fuck is this third rate Yokozuna.  We going knock offs now.  First second hand Umaga now this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2017)

I feel bad for you watching that shit show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I feel bad for you watching that shit show



I want to see it go out. I mean they had enough chances to make it an alternative company for talent to go to besides the WWE and get media exposure of sorts yet bad management fuck this company over and over.  After putting time on Thurs to Mondays then back to Thurs of watching I want to at least say I saw it finally end. 

Plus nothing else is on at the moment and I'm probably going to pop in a film in a bit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> What is he then?? Abyss's alter ego?


Remember when Abyss told foley & someone they can't use thumb tacks because that's "his gimmick".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Welp that was a shit KnockOuts match.   Holy shit how has that division fallen.  Knockoff Mickie James and Seinna made that chokeout look cringy, with Rebel having to position herself in the submission to make it look credible for a tap out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

From here on in on every Thursdays when I'm here, I will challenge myself on what can test my limits.  On one TV Impact, on the other a crappy film of my choosing and I will see which one will get me to tune out and fully watch the other.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

That fuck was that travesty.   So much for Del Rio attempting a face run when you have shit like this going down and he's not even conscious for it.  

Currently put in RoboCop 3 and the brat girl reprogramming an ED 209 had my attention then what was going on after the match.   Speaking of which where the hell are those remote ED 209s that were promised during the 90's.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Why are you watching TNA?  Just to see if you can?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2017)

sad how Del Shitto wants to rag on WWE . I may not always like the product but WWE has hell of a lot more value than Del Shitto.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why are you watching TNA?  Just to see if you can?



All honesty, I want to see where this company goes in which Jarrett learns from mistakes of the past and actually makes an alternative to the WWE that talent can go to and force Vince into improving his product.   But high chances are this company will probably end up being sold by Anthem to the WWE when they don't bring in enough profit to the parent company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sad how Del Shitto wants to rag on WWE . I may not always like the product but WWE has hell of a lot more value than Del Shitto.


Del Rio made a lot of money out of the WWE.  And they actually booked him as a champion and a winner for a large portion of his stint.  They did so even though he doesn't draw.  He owes them more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2017)

Pretty much. I always hated Del Shitto and he gives me more ammunition to do so more. Fuck him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2017)

Well going by this it looks like Del Rio was out of it when the heel turn occurred.   In technicality, that's a KO right there and Lashley should have won from it but inept referring is inept.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2017)

Roman, Naka, AJ, Finn, Seth, Bray, Sasha, Bayley, Rusev, and so on could all be ten times bigger than what they are if it wasn't for the results of how shitty wwe booking is today. It's sad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2017)

Agree with all those names.

Flying out in 24 hours.  Hyped about Great Balls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman, Naka, AJ, Finn, Seth, Bray, Sasha, Bayley, Rusev, and so on could all be ten times bigger than what they are if it wasn't for the results of how shitty wwe booking is today. It's sad.



Vince needs to die or retire, and Dunn needs to be ousted. They are trying to present a far too sanitized and "corporate" product to appease sponsors than fans.

RETURN TO TREATING WRESTLING AS A SPORT with some backdrop of storylines of course, and stop having HHH and Steph run roughshod over the roster. People fault these newer guys as lacking that character, that larger-than-life persona that their predecessors did. This is plenty true. While the average wrestler is more athletically (and intellctually) gifted than the past workers, they also lack that wrestling psychology. 

Yet I cannot point this out without faulting the previous gen, particularly Hogan and the Clique, they stuck around far too long trying to maintain their shreds of relevance than truly bowing out as they should have. In part, the business has not recovered from that since, TNA being the worst victim. HHH needs to have his retirement match next Wrestlemania, and Jericho seems set to retire soon. The closing chapter of the AE needs to happen before you expect another boom. I'm not so concerned on Jericho since he seems to be a pretty selfless guy trying to build up the younger dudes, but I get so suspicious when HHH eyes that shiny new belt. It's too bad the Rock will never have his retirement match, but it would be great if he puts over someone not Roman Reigns. 

On that note, Lesnar is still going strong, and he's still got a few good years left but it may be time to eye some potential...Matt Riddle...? Maybe? Big E?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Why isn't Lesnar/Styles considered a big match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince needs to die or retire, and Dunn needs to be ousted. They are trying to present a far too sanitized and "corporate" product to appease sponsors than fans.
> 
> RETURN TO TREATING WRESTLING AS A SPORT with some backdrop of storylines of course, and stop having HHH and Steph run roughshod over the roster. People fault these newer guys as lacking that character, that larger-than-life persona that their predecessors did. This is plenty true. While the average wrestler is more athletically (and intellctually) gifted than the past workers, they also lack that wrestling psychology.
> 
> ...


I agree with Vince and Dunn needing to go. New Japan was being ruined by Anoki in his later years running it right? I see no difference between that and what Vince is doing right now. Right now its no different than how Phil Jackson was running the Knicks. I just made a thread on WF where I basically stated Roman facing part timers in the main event every wrestlemania is basically what is wrong with WWE because I either get the idea that WWE doesn't push anyone else on Roman's level to be in the main event with him or they are still trying to make Roman officially the guy in his upcoming 4th year of headlining which is embarrassing either way.


When we say larger than life characters What does that really mean? Because I honestly never knew what that meant. I used to think it had to do with height and weight. But Okada is only like a inch or 2 taller than I am and he's not that big. But boy does he feel like a larger than life character to me. Dude just reeks charisma, out here having 5 star matches monthly, and is even at WWE events in the gorilla position getting praised for being respectful greeting everyone on their way out. 

Like there are so many guys who currently can be so much bigger than they are and WWE could be so much better than it is, shit the entire wrestling genre could be bigger if WWE actually tried. But WWE is so god damn lazy. They give us the same set ups every ppv. They give us 9.99$ finishes to main events and extend feuds that should have ended on one brand to the next, most people have no directions, every SD feud right now is american vs anti american, feuds are basically you have the title and I want it. Guys who kill it all year and get over with the crowd unexpectedly won't get rewarded at the big ppvs because WWE has plans that involve part timers and Romans dating back to last year so you either got to wrestle the dudley boyz on the pre show or wrestle shane mcmahon.

Like besides the same wrestling high flying moves we see in the ring I can't even blame the wrestlers when its all clearly the higher ups. Like how am I supposed to hate on Finn how am I supposed to say hes boring or whatever when hes over af meanwhile his very first feud being back from injury since basically may is now just happening and its against elias samson? how am I supposed to fault bray or saying hes clearly lacking something when we seen the fans go beserk for moments of Bray teasing a face turn or Bray facing HHH in that rumble match but instead he loses every feud? How am I supposed to fault Seth when they had him floating around until HHH came back for mania and now they have him floating around for basically nothing??


As for part timers. I wish they would stay but were used properly. 
I bet it blew WWE minds that this Joe vs Lesnar feud is working out. I bet in their dumb old outdated heads they believed the only real money big time feel match was roman vs brock.
Instead of a HHH vs one of "his boys" feud we should be getting a HHH vs Bray because bray is tired of his authority trip.
We should be getting a cesaro vs  lesnar.


I get its "entertainment" but new japan isn't heading for that yet they are more entertaining than WWE could even imagine right now. But this is what happens when you are 70 something and have been on top forever. You don't connect with the current era.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why isn't Lesnar/Styles considered a big match?


I don't know why we can have Lesnar vs Punk but not Lesnar/Styles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

Okada is the best in the world right now. I've never seen someone execute a dropkick that is as perfect ad Okada's

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Some of these big matches will never happen, sort of like Cena/Undertaker.  And it makes no fucking sense.  I would rather have a fresh match-up like Styles/Brock.  Do we really need Orton/Mahal on three straight PPVs?

It's okay to have a big match even if it isn't Summerslam or Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Some of these big matches will never happen, sort of like Cena/Undertaker.  And it makes no fucking sense.  I would rather have a fresh match-up like Styles/Brock.  Do we really need Orton/Mahal on three straight PPVs?
> 
> It's okay to have a big match even if it isn't Summerslam or Wrestlemania.


yup but wwe wants to give us miz vs dean 2 years in a row.
like now even a 8 month break but have them wrestle each other 8 months straight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Okada is the best in the world right now. I've never seen someone execute a dropkick that is as perfect ad Okada's


I feel like you used to clown him but welcome to the perfect side my friend.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank god Miz/Ambrose and the Hardys/Sheamus-Cesaro feuds are ending on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Thank god Miz/Ambrose and the Hardys/Sheamus-Cesaro feuds are ending on Sunday.


will they?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

@WhatADrag come on dude.  Even WWE knows that there is no mileage left in either of those feuds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag come on dude.  Even WWE knows that there is no mileage left in either of those feuds.


wwe gonna fuck around and have miz vs dean at summerslam in a loser leaves match except nobody leaves and this feud continues till mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

starting to believe rukia rich af


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

I do okay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm assuming no kids right?

Once I get my money right I'm a just start going to these events all the time too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

thank god for friends who let you use their networks and drive you to wwe events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag come on dude.  Even WWE knows that there is no mileage left in either of those feuds.



This is the same company that continue Jinder vs Orton for three PPV straight

I wouldn't be optimistic about that


----------



## EJ (Jul 7, 2017)

I had to join the military to enjoy the life that I live. No complaints. 

Y'all are gonna get there. Don't ever doubt yourselves. Put in the work now while you're young.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

Flow said:


> I had to join the military to enjoy the life that I live. No complaints.
> 
> Y'all are gonna get there. Don't ever doubt yourselves. Put in the work now while you're young.


thanks we need this


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like you used to clown him but welcome to the perfect side my friend.



did i? i don't recall doing that tbh. i was rooting real hard for omega but you really can't deny okada's talent. he's legit af.




rukia is selling coke i think


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2017)

Man I can only imagine Del Rio having this super inflated ego with the WWE.  I was totally rooting for him when he got fired the first time from when he hit that WWE employee for telling him that he should clean the cafeteria.  Now all these stories I read from his time in the indies with his no shows and shit.......kinda makes me lose hope that somewhere along the way something needs to be done so that he can be humbled.  I get he is Wrestling Royalty but man....WWE gave him a really solid run when he was there.

Also as far as the Chris Hero thryoid problem, I think somebody else mentioned it earlier.  He just looks terrible in his outfit.   Like seriously he looks like a homeless person with his small jersey and  underwear and was given 5 bucks to wrestle.    Wear a Onesie with leather pants, sweatpants, a vest, something.   Nobody is denying his wrestling ability........everybody is just dissapointed that he is still with NXT and has done nothing.  For crying out loud he came up with Cesaro at the same time and it feels like Cesaro has been in the main roster for 10 years (even though he's not)


On another side note, I am thinking of going to the WWE Osaka event since Shinsuke and AJ will be there......but honestly I have seen better matches from both in NJPW.   And that shit was amazing and only cost me 35 bucks to get near front row.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm not a big Seth Rollins fan.  But I like the idea of him just destroying Bray Wyatt on Sunday.  My idea involves Bray Wyatt getting like dropped on his head and taking a nasty bump.  And the bump scrambles his brain and he basically becomes Broken Bray.  And he becomes this big babyface Dude Love type of a character.  It would be great for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a big Seth Rollins fan.  But I like the idea of him just destroying Bray Wyatt on Sunday.  My idea involves Bray Wyatt getting like dropped on his head and taking a nasty bump.  And the bump scrambles his brain and he basically becomes Broken Bray.  And he becomes this big babyface Dude Love type of a character.  It would be great for him.


I remember there was a time when Wyatts were hot and WWE teased a Face turn and fans were behind it...only to fuck it up.
I'd defo be behind Face Wyatt but if this is the way to do it he needs to be out for a couple of months to distance himself from the shambles that is his booking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Bray was primed for a babyface run when he became WWE champion.  The fans were ready to support him.  But WWE had their Wrestlemania plan.  And they refused to deviate from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray was primed for a babyface run when he became WWE champion.  The fans were ready to support him.  But WWE had their Wrestlemania plan.  And they refused to deviate from it.


The first promo he gave on Smackdown after winning was immense. I actually naively thought Randy would do the right thing and do the job at Mania. All WWE had to do was cut out that cringy shit with the ring projections and have Randy lose.
Or hell if they were so adamant on Bray losing have it be a Wyatt Triple Threat with Harper eating the pin from Randy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm worried that there aren't going to be any title changes at Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm worried that there aren't going to be any title changes at Great Balls of Fire.


Honestly barring maybe the Cruiserweight Title and I don't foresee any title changes until Summerslam


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

0% chance with the Cruiserweight match on the pre-show.  That isn't how you end Neville's reign.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

That being said at Summerslam there definitely have to be some title changes. All the Champions barring Naomi and whatever the fuck Asuka is supposed to be. She's really too awesome for the Face/Heel meta BS are Heel FFS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2017)

As far as the argument on what "larger than life" means...just think of it as this...

A guy like Brock, a guy like Okada or Nakamura or Ric Flair, a guy like Andre the Giant...these guys are bigger than life. They're rockstars, they're freaks of nature, they carry themselves like they're the elite of the elite and it's a privilege we get to watch them on tv. You know the old saying...the type of guy that men want to be and women want to be with.

Compare them in contrast to say...Sami Zayn or Kevin Owens. Who the hell actually wants to be Sami Zayn or Kevin Owens? 

Or even better...

Cesaro: Larger than life

Chris Hero: His stomach is larger than life

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That being said at Summerslam there definitely have to be some title changes. All the Champions barring Naomi and whatever the fuck Asuka is supposed to be. She's really too awesome for the Face/Heel meta BS are Heel FFS


The Hardys could win back the titles.  I don't see a good babyface team for Sheamus and Cesaro to face next.  The Hardys could jump into a rivalry with the Revival.

Plus.  The WWE needs to find a way to give the babyfaces some wins on this card.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow!  According to ESPN, Sasha Banks is 0-6 in PPV matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow!  According to ESPN, Sasha Banks is 0-6 in PPV matches.


Maybe on the main card (Her and Bayley did beat Charlotte and Dana plus she was on the winning team at Survivor Series but those weren't 1v1 matches) as profightdb lists her PPV record as 6 Wins and 9 Losses


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

i don't see the Hardys winning back the gold without pulling their broken personas imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> As far as the argument on what "larger than life" means...just think of it as this...
> 
> A guy like Brock, a guy like Okada or Nakamura or Ric Flair, a guy like Andre the Giant...these guys are bigger than life. They're rockstars, they're freaks of nature, they carry themselves like they're the elite of the elite and it's a privilege we get to watch them on tv. You know the old saying...the type of guy that men want to be and women want to be with.
> 
> ...


You tellin me chicks don't want to jump on the Zayn train?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You tellin me chicks don't want to jump on the Zayn train?



He's a nerd.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Finn Balor seems like he is floundering.

No match at Mania.  No match at Payback.  Fatal 5 way at Extreme Rules.  No match at Great Balls of Fire.  One week he teams with Seth Rollins in a tag match.  One week he fights Curt Hawkins.  One week he fights Jinder Mahal.

They really have no plan for this guy right now.  Why not throw him in with Anderson and Gallows?  Bring back the Club.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Man must have asked for his release if he's tweeting stuff like this minutes before his release was announced. Can't really blame him for wanting out but damn.
Like damn. Even the Cruiserweights know the Cruiserweight Division is shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2017)

Completely underutilized him, so I can understand why he wanted out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

Well hopefully he left on good terms so he can return one day, I believe they signed his gf. Looks like BC has a new member.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

wtf!!!!! i waited for months for austin aries to heal and come back and now he got released?? 

i really can't blame him, he could be a main eventer on Raw but was fucking held back and transferred to 205. this fucking shows how retarded the booking system is in this bloody company. 

marty scurll and austin aries might team up and take japan to new heights then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Why you send me the dislike though @Jake CENA 
I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why you send me the dislike though @Jake CENA
> I'm just the messenger.



my bad bro, i was so pissed off i clicked dislike out of bad habit. fixed my rating for ya.

austin aries was fucking awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

He gets his own requested release, but they wont let Paige go


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> He gets his own requested release, but they wont let Paige go


Paige thing is pure spite from WWE at this point. Aries doesn't really have personal beef with them so I'm sure they were more willing in his case. IIRC they also acquiesced when Barrett requested his own release.
The fact that it went so smoothly at least shows he's leaving in good standing though I doubt we'll ever see him in a WWE ring again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> He gets his own requested release, but they wont let Paige go



they are not letting her go because there are a lot of people who are wishing that they could fuck her easily by using black mail or power tripping


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm surprised.  Did Aries want to leave?  Why??

And WWE just signed his girlfriend.  This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

Pigeonholed as a Cruiserweight


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Ok.  I see the discussion about the CW division.  WWE is dropping the ball with the Cruiserweights.  Cruiserweight wrestlers should occasionally have matches with Heavyweights.  It is a big mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised.  Did Aries want to leave?  Why??
> 
> And WWE just signed his girlfriend.  This doesn't make sense.



He hated that he was stuck being just a cruiserweight.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

Cruiserweights should be treated like NJPW Juniors, Hell put a Cruiserweight Tag Title in there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Being honest.  Aries was not that great in WWE.  Name all his great matches.  His matches with Neville were good, but not great.

You could argue it takes two people to make a great match.  And he just didn't get the opportunities against the top guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

He was supposed to have a match vs Itami but he got hurt, I liked his stuff vs Shinsuke


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Being honest.  Aries was not that great in WWE.  Name all his great matches.  His matches with Neville were good, but not great.
> 
> You could argue it takes two people to make a great match.  And he just didn't get the opportunities against the top guys.



how could he showcase his moves if 80% of them are banned? yes, he only faced like Nakamura iirc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2017)

Aries chose option C.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

AJ Styles just won the US Title at the MSG House Show

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Awesome.  Should happen more often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Awesome.  Should happen more often.


I was actually surprised. Which is good. A huge problem with WWE nowadays is its extreme predictability. Most thought AJ/Owens will go on at BG and maybe be taken to Summerslam where AJ finally wins the title. Nobody saw this coming.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

AJ has three house shows until SD.  A lot can still happen.

It is good though that they made the show less predictable for once.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2017)

More titles should change at house shows, unpredictability would give more incentive to go to them. Instead of it being a poor mans Raw/SD with no stakes or storyline progression


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2017)

Austin Aries just got released............dunno how I feel about that.

It would be good for him to go to NJPW and maybe join the Bullet Club...........doubt it though as Aries has been always a bit of a Diva.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> More titles should change at house shows, unpredictability would give more incentive to go to them. Instead of it being a poor mans Raw/SD with no stakes or storyline progression


I agree.  The house cards are usually repeated for weeks and weeks and weeks.  Sites like PWTORCH and PWINSIDER immediately post the results.  So if you actually like wrestling and follow this sort of thing.  You always know what to expect.

Madison Square Garden is a special case though.  They always get something unique.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2017)

Supposedly Aries was having a serious bad attitude backstage which made WWE more inclined to get rid of him too.

education

Also anyone can get on the network it seems

education


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Aries has had a bad attitude everywhere he has been.  Tbf.  That swagger might be why he has been so successful.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shadow (Jul 7, 2017)

I remember going to a ROH show in the Manhattan Center a few years back and there was a backstage shouting match with Kenny King and Austin Aries that you can hear from the crowd.    Then the tag match that was scheduled was scrapped lol  Thats how I started reading rumors about Austin being difficult to work with.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Supposedly Aries was having a serious bad attitude backstage which made WWE more inclined to get rid of him too.
> 
> Nakama
> 
> ...


Dixie on the network?? this is how you know they have run out of ideas for what to put on there. Just give me my Sunday Night Heats ffs.

I enjoyed Aries matches so that's too bad that he's gone.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Please book Ellsworth/Bryan for Summerslam!  Ellsworth can turn around and immediately take a running knee from Daniel Bryan!  Perfect way to get a big pop from that Brooklyn crowd!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Supposedly Aries was having a serious bad attitude backstage which made WWE more inclined to get rid of him too.
> 
> yet another attack
> 
> ...



The hell, what's Dixie going to talk about?    Also, doesn't she still have a small stake at Anthem GFW,  so why is she going to the rivals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2017)

I wonder why WWE released Austin Aries  

Substance abuse?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, what's Dixie going to talk about?    Also, doesn't she still have a small stake at Anthem GFW,  so why is she going to the rivals.




Dixie's so butt ass hurt that she gave up control of TNA   that she's going to Raw to spite the company she owns 


She a dumbfuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Dixie on the WWE and those trips to India..... they are doing this to spite Jeff Jarrett right? 

Holy shit if this turns out to be partly true then Vince really holds grudges.   I probably can guess that the day when Vince forgives Jarrett will be the day he owns the video library to Impact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2017)

hoping to see Dixie on Raw barking like a dog as Vince stands above her


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder why WWE released Austin Aries
> 
> Substance abuse?


He had one too many banana shakes.



PlacidSanity said:


> Dixie on the WWE and those trips to India..... they are doing this to spite Jeff Jarrett right?
> 
> Holy shit if this turns out to be partly true then Vince really holds grudges.   I probably can guess that the day when Vince forgives Jarrett will be the day he owns the video library to Impact.


If Vince couldn't get over whatever Savage(unless he really got up in steph's guts) did to him of course he won't ever forgive Double J.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

I have landed in Dallas.  Lots of fine looking women in this town.  Definitely better in that category than Seattle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder why WWE released Austin Aries
> 
> Substance abuse?


I'm hearing Austin asked for it because he didn't want to be only a crusierweight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2017)

I heard GBOF got the name because Vince thought it was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard GBOF got the name because Vince thought it was funny.


It's why he paired Noam Dar and Alicia Fox.  Vince doesn't really care anymore.  He just wants to have fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's why he paired Noam Dar and Alicia Fox.  Vince doesn't really care anymore.  He just wants to have fun.


yeah this man is just coasting until he dies.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard GBOF got the name because Vince thought it was funny.


Vince and his sophomore humor kills me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2017)

Dixie is on there to comment on Kurt Angle


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2017)

Yeah just saw on the network they advertised a 24 special for Kurt Angle that's airing after raw on monday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2017)

WWE must be mad af that they didn't buy the TNA tape library when they could have and been able to show Angle vs Joe and Angle vs Styles matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing Austin asked for it because he didn't want to be only a crusierweight


Ah thanks dude. I mean being honest look how crappy the Cruiserweight division is being treated and I don't blame him for wanting to be out of it.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 8, 2017)

Aries could have had great feuds with main roster guys. They are holding those guys back having them only wrestle each other.

Mustafa Ali is an amazing face and should be the one to slay Jinder Mahal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE must be mad af that they didn't buy the TNA tape library when they could have and been able to show Angle vs Joe and Angle vs Styles matches.



If I recall they showed interest in the company but the asking price was to high in their opinion and Dixie was suppose to keep a presence in TNA for any sale to go through.  Anthem somehow manage to purchase the company and kick Dixie off.    She does though own a very small stake in GFW but nothing that gives her any power of sorts.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Aries could have had great feuds with main roster guys. They are holding those guys back having them only wrestle each other.
> 
> Mustafa Ali is an amazing face and should be the one to slay Jinder Mahal.


After Extreme Rules, Aries should have moved into an IC title feud with the Miz.

But let's be honest.  Even with the brand split.  A lot of talented guys don't get utilized.  There is only so much TV time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall they showed interest in the company but the asking price was to high in their opinion and Dixie was suppose to keep a presence in TNA for any sale to go through.  Anthem somehow manage to purchase the company and kick Dixie off.    She does though own a very small stake in GFW but nothing that gives her any power of sorts.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE must be mad af that they didn't buy the TNA tape library when they could have and been able to show Angle vs Joe and Angle vs Styles matches.


That Styles, Joe, Christopher Daniels triple threat x division match back in the day


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm hearing lio rush is going to the wwe.

And the report on the last page saying austin Aries was hard to work with is true. He didn't ask for his release they flat out released him because literally nobody liked him.


----------



## EJ (Jul 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> my bad bro, i was so pissed off i clicked dislike out of bad habit. fixed my rating for ya.
> 
> austin aries was fucking awesome



Your patience awarded you JERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRN CEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

Will the Eater of Pins pick up a rare win tonight?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

I will say that Bray does win.  Because when is he ever going to win if he doesn't win here?  There's literally no reason to not give him a win here.  Nothing is on the line.

My picks for the PPV:

Brock Lesnar
Braun Strowman
Bray Wyatt
The Miz
The Hardys (need a babyface victory somewhere on this card)
Sasha Banks by DQ
Big Cass
Neville

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 9, 2017)

Sucks about Aries. They actually gave him a half-decent program with Neville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2017)

I forgot austin face fucked Christy on live TV during his TNA days lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw Aries agree to some weird alliance with Gallagher on 205 Live a few weeks ago.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2017)

Can't believe that Aries may have taken an L for WWE's Cruiserweight division. That's not fair at all.

Maybe pushing people like Neville is one of the reason why it sucks .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2017)

Hearing KO failed a wellness test n the battle ground match is canceled.

This a joke right and people just spreading dumb rumors?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

The Cruiserweight division has killed Raw.  I think the booking is mainly responsible.  Trotting these guys out for two minute matches, that won't put anyone over.  So even when Raw is killing it with multiple good segments in a row, that momentum disappears as soon as the CW bathroom segment occurs.

Raw has gotten worse since this division was created.  I'm amazed Dunn and Vince haven't dropped it yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing KO failed a wellness test n the battle ground match is canceled.
> 
> This a joke right and people just spreading dumb rumors?


I heard that the Battleground match that was advertised has completely disappeared from WWE.com


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Cruiserweight division has killed Raw.  I think the booking is mainly responsible.  Trotting these guys out for two minute matches, that won't put anyone over.  So even when Raw is killing it with multiple good segments in a row, that momentum disappears as soon as the CW bathroom segment occurs.
> 
> Raw has gotten worse since this division was created.  I'm amazed Dunn and Vince haven't dropped it yet.



Very true. Just read this. not sure if it's accurate:
Link removed


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

Had Aries won the CW title at Mania it would have been a different story.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

Remember that face Aries made after losing at Extreme Rules?  I think he has wanted to leave for a while tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Had Aries won the CW title at Mania it would have been a different story.



Yeah WTF!! I'd like to hear more about his attitude.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

I kept scratching my head on why they kept having Aries lose. I guess his attitude was the reason why.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

I thought they booked Aries really strong in defeat though.  You don't do that if you don't want a guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2017)

That is genuinely tragic. He actually NEEDS to win tonight. A win does nothing for Seth and a loss will have minimal impact. A loss would just strip any remaining credibility from Bray.
Granted I bet a lot of those losses are from Live Events and House Shows but his TV W/L/D ratio is still pretty poor.
Apparently as solely Bray Wyatt, not Husky Harris, and solely TV events his record is barely positive


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

The win is meaningless if he's just going to lose the next match or program though.  He needs to go on a long win streak so that fans can believe in him again.  Or you keep having him lose and this leads to a character change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2017)

As I've said before just keep him feuding with and winning against Mid-Carders for some months to build up some momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

I can't even think of one good midcard program for Bray.  You can have him beat guys like Apollo, and Titus, and Hawkins on episodes of Raw.  But he needs to win some credible feuds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2017)

Well with Aries release means he'll probably show up at GFW in three months.   Probably for the best if Jarrett contacts him as soon as possible to make sure he secures a deal with him.  With Impact again in rebuilding mode they will need some named talent to bring butts to the seats.  Though yeah I've heard of Aries bad attitude backstage and have seen it come out on TV from time to time.    Anyone remember Christy Hemme botching the talent entrance and Aries giving her a crotch full of his mind.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

I do know that Aries is looking to retire pretty soon.

Not surprised he's not longer there.

At least I get my dream match tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm at the Dallas World Aquarium.  Lots of wrestling fans here killing time.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well with Aries release means he'll probably show up at GFW in three months.   Probably for the best if Jarrett contacts him as soon as possible to make sure he secures a deal with him.  With Impact again in rebuilding mode they will need some named talent to bring butts to the seats.  Though yeah I've heard of Aries bad attitude backstage and have seen it come out on TV from time to time.    Anyone remember Christy Hemme botching the talent entrance and Aries giving her a crotch full of his mind.


They were heels you know


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't even think of one good midcard program for Bray.  You can have him beat guys like Apollo, and Titus, and Hawkins on episodes of Raw.  But he needs to win some credible feuds.


wyatt vs rowan, then harper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

That's pretty lazy Gibbs.  Lol.

It sounds like you agree though that he should have stayed on SD.  No one that has moved from SD to Raw has benefited from the move.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2017)

the only shit that can save wyatt if he agrees to have a stable exclusive to overweight people

they can dominate the entire roster every week. they can quadruple team seth rollins or finn baylor every week until they are forced to form the baylor club and have an epic feud spanning over a year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

does any of this matter? Roman vs Brock at Summerslam is gonna happen. 

No one should be excited for WWE and we should all give up on it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

Nope.  You have been played.  Strowman/Brock is still the Summerslam plan.

Roman is facing Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose so is Dean going to regain the IC title tonight or not?  What do you think??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

You know Stone Cold will be rooting for the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> does any of this matter? Roman vs Brock at Summerslam is gonna happen.
> 
> No one should be excited for WWE and we should all give up on it



According to dirtsheets, Brock is politiciking and wants to work with Joe for more than one pay per view.

The same dirtsheets say it was Brock's idea to get squashed by Goldberg at SS.

But we all know,all roads lead to BABYGURL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> According to dirtsheets, Brock is politiciking and wants to work with Joe for more than one pay per view.
> 
> The same dirtsheets say it was Brock's idea to get squashed by Goldberg at SS.
> 
> But we all know,all roads lead to BABYGURL.



Honestly Joe vs Brock should have been the Summerslam main event. Especially with how well these two mash together 


The promos and everything have been gold  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose so is Dean going to regain the IC title tonight or not?  What do you think??



Dean probably loses to Miz due to interference to not make him  a jobber .

If there's any hope , is that tonight is when Dean turns heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly Joe vs Brock should have been the Summerslam main event. Especially with how well these two mash together
> 
> 
> The promos and everything have been gold  .



I'd personally would want this at Mania. 
Especially if Brock is retiring after WM34.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I'd personally would want this at Mania.
> Especially if Brock is retiring after WM34.



well WWE probably wouldn't wait that long to put a match that has  potential good buy rates. 

but yeah I can see why you'd do it till Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

Pretty much.  I don't have to worry about money.


----------



## Bump (Jul 9, 2017)

Im probably only watching the main event


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Did Tozawa seriously lose to that bullshit?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

WWE is horrendously underutilizing Mickie.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much.  I don't have to worry about money.


man hope one day im secure.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Why are Seth and Wyatt fighting?

I'm listening to a lot of podcasts and stuff recently, so I'm _generally_ aware of what's going on with the product, but nobody seemed to be talking about this feud until 2 weeks ago and it seems to have come out of nowhere.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Why are Seth and Wyatt fighting?
> 
> I'm listening to a lot of podcasts and stuff recently, so I'm _generally_ aware of what's going on with the product, but nobody seemed to be talking about this feud until 2 weeks ago and it seems to have come out of nowhere.


no fucking idea


----------



## Bump (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Why are Seth and Wyatt fighting?
> 
> I'm listening to a lot of podcasts and stuff recently, so I'm _generally_ aware of what's going on with the product, but nobody seemed to be talking about this feud until 2 weeks ago and it seems to have come out of nowhere.



My wrestling life 

Because they need something to do, no storyline except he challenged him


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> no fucking idea





Bump said:


> My wrestling life
> 
> Because they need something to do, no storyline except he challenged him



HWell, glad it's not just me I suppose.

Also
>They had nothing to do for the guy they gave the WWE2K# cover to

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did Tozawa seriously lose to that bullshit?



Thats why AA left

Damm finish means this fued continuing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

"The rise and fall of Cass and Enzo"

These fuckers never had a rise


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "The rise and fall of Cass and Enzo"
> 
> These fuckers never had a rise



They really didn't did they? They came in, spouted some memes and were in a bunch of nothing feuds. Managed to stay over due to Enzo being fuckin' good, but that was literally _despite_ the booking.

This is quite possibly the most interesting thing they've been booked to do, which is ironic, since splitting them up is a terrible idea for both of them in the long run.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

This promo quoting songs from 193843 years ago.

He should've just said his favorite song was Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Cass has such shitty jobber music now.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Interesting Theme from Cass


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

I liked the energy behind the promo, and the crowd was super behind him, which is rare these days for faces, but I dislike how that promo was basically "whether I win or lose this match literally doesn't matter".



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cass has such shitty jobber music now.





Legend said:


> Interesting Theme from Cass



Cass's heel gimmick is that he's a 'borg now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

Cass theme is all over the place lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Was that fucking Dixie Carter...?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

It's a shameful thing, lobster heads


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro doing the fusion dance


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

HAAAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> where?



Ad for Kurt Angle 24. She's just... there in an interview. Like it's normal or something



Gibbs said:


> It's a shameful thing, lobster heads





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro doing the fusion dance



The Bruiser Bros are great. I'm glad they never broke them up. They seem to be doing pretty alright atm too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Lol Booker stuttered


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

We mentioned Dixie like 3 days ago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ad for Kurt Angle 24. She's just... there in an interview. Like it's normal or something


Oh yeah it was announced that TNA Kurt would be acknowledged but mostly his matches with Joe and AJ. Plus Dixie bitter


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

I think I'm starting to figure out Booker's gimmick. The "well-meaning heel".

Like, he does understand why faces do the things that they do, and he generally likes them as people, but if given the option between personal gain and the love and trust of his son, he'd sell his son for pocket change and he totally expects everyone else to do the same thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro basically squashing the Hardyz.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> We mentioned Dixie like 3 days ago





Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yeah it was announced that TNA Kurt would be acknowledged but mostly his matches with Joe and AJ. Plus Dixie bitter



Huh... that's fuckin' weird. Not that I'm complaining. WWE slowly acknowledging that other people exist is a creeping trend I've kinda wanted from them for years now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt must have got some sort of deal done for the Broken gimick.  He's getting away with more and more broken stuff.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2017)

Will Broken Hardy be popular enough to face Brock Lesnar or John Cena or Roman Reigns (ugh) in a main event feud?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Matt must have got some sort of deal done for the Broken gimick.  He's getting away with more and more broken stuff.



As far as I can tell, I don't think there's any rule against him doing all the mannerisms and wacky bullshit, he just can't name himself broken or reference any of the TNA storylines.

He's been doing the handwave and wacky arms since they came back. Though he does seem to be more overt these days.



Kuya said:


> Will Broken Hardy be popular enough to face Brock Lesnar or John Cena or Roman Reigns (ugh) in a main event feud?



Popularity has 0 to do with it, tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

WWE taking shots at Falcons


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

What was that last chant?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Why the crowd hate the ref?



Legend said:


> What was that last chant?



"REF, YOU SUCK!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

SHEAMUS AND CESARO THE GOAT TAG TEAM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

damn Matt is indeed broken


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Matt has been Broken


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro bros 4 lyfe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Rocket League? Never played.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

"One of the great 30 minute matches you will ever see... ANYWHERE"

I know they have to sell the product. I get it. But man, I laughed



Dean Ambrose said:


> Rocket League? Never played.



It's apparently really fun. It made waves when it was free or something about a year ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

what a fucking lame match. Flag match? Seriously


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Bliss vs Banks?

What is this, a match for ants?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> It's apparently really fun. It made waves when it was free or something about a year ago.



Ah ok . Well  maybe might check it out one day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

I hope it's not predictable with Nia interfering


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm just here for Lesnar/Joe.

Fuck the rest of this shit card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

hey look guys the challenger is coming out first .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Sasha's theme is still fucked, I see.

Did they seriously lose the master track or some shit and are too embarrassed to ask for a new one?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Follow the Jojo!!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm just here for Lesnar/Joe.
> 
> Fuck the rest of this shit card.



Honestly? Same.
Might be the first legit good match Lesnar will have in the last year and a half. Y'know, granted they give them the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

that was fucking nice heel move


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Bliss working the Raw commentators.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 9, 2017)

I guess Cole doesn't watch Smackdown lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

>Acknowledging Smackdown for any reason other than listing statistics.

Bruh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although to be fair, it does lend itself well to the whole "brand split" gimmick. Why would Raw give a darn about SD or vice versa? I wish they'd do that stuff more, instead of advertising each other's PPVs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

lame finish


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2017)

That was a solid women's match guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >Acknowledging Smackdown for any reason other than listing statistics.
> 
> Bruh.
> 
> ...



and WWE goes ahead and does it anyways to annoy you


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Wait, so they DO have the full song! It didn't cut off where it usually does when Sasha was doing her celebration.

WHY DON'T THEY JUST PLAY IT DURING THE ENTRANCE THEN, WHAT THE _*FUCK*_???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That was a solid women's match guys.



It was a'ight I guess. Only half paying attention to the show until Joe comes out.



Dean Ambrose said:


> and WWE goes ahead and does it anyways to annoy you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Bo Dallas looks like a roadie


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Bray Wyatt's lookin' fresh. Lost some weight too. Proud of him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean gonna job or turn heel. No way he's winning.

Sadly just a year ago he was in the main event scene ..............


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 9, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose: _"That's the way I like to live my life. And I feel like everything's gonna be fine.♫"_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Lots of blood on the show tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

RIP Dean's career


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

Grand Cross said:


> *Spoiler*: __


ol alexa is thicc.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Please let that feud die


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

She keeps getting thicker


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

THE BIG DOG


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh fuck, I thought this was gonna be the main event and I could drop out early.
Guess I'll watch it then.



Grand Cross said:


> *Spoiler*: __



>That 2nd gif
God, I wish that were me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> THE BIG DOG


woof woof


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

heavy muting of the boos


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

*Remembers the last ambulance match we saw*
...please let this be quick....



Gibbs said:


> heavy muting of the boos



I'll never get why they continue to do that. I thought they were acknowledging how much people hate him now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

boos for Strowman feel so fake


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Strongman's matches seem to consist of him beating himself up a lot by running into shit.
Surely he'd learn.

EDIT*
Okay, that chair spot was actually kinda funny, I won't lie.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Strowman is a boss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Strongman's matches seem to consist of him beating himself up a lot by running into shit.
> Surely he'd learn.
> 
> EDIT*
> Okay, that was actually kinda funny, I won't lie.



but that's what makes him great. He's a legit wild animal


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

If the finish to this match doesn't consist of strongman losing by way of running directly into the ambulance and knocking himself out, the bookers are even lousier than I though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

That's not how you use a backboard, Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If the finish to this match doesn't consist of strongman losing by way of running directly into the ambulance and knocking himself out, the bookers are even lousier than I though.


Well I think this is pretty damn possible and hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

this PPV has had more attitude than most Raws


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Strowman always running into shit


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> If the finish to this match doesn't consist of strongman losing by way of running directly into the ambulance and knocking himself out, the bookers are even lousier than I though.



More like Reigns doing it instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

OH SHIT STRONGMAN!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, shit, I was right, it just happened to the wrong person.
The fuck



Nemesis said:


> More like Reigns doing it instead.



These two's chemistry is so good they're stealing each other's movesets.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Roman's going to actually kill Strongman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

That was a solid as hell match


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

Was that a heel turn?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

why jobber match now?


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Roman got trolled and pulled a heel turn


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn they should have finished it off with Roman doing to Braun like Hollywood Hogan did to The Rock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

yfw Braun pops out and kills Slater and Hawkins


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

"A man might have died. Here's a jobber match!"



Dean Ambrose said:


> That was a solid as hell match



It definitely picked up near the end. I guess I'm just too far gone, up until Strongman dying I couldn't enjoy it very much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "A man might have died. Here's a jobber match!"
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely picked up near the end. I guess I'm just too far gone, up until Strongman dying I couldn't enjoy it very much.



Dude , they have been building up Strong man pretty damn good. At times he was the best thing about Raw.

Probably the first Big man to get loud pops since Deadman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Poor fucking jobbers 

They are legit getting ignored


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

"We're talking about a human being, Cole"
Way to kill the gimmick, Graves.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2017)

my network feed just got killed...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

they off screen the match


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude , they have been building up Strong man pretty damn good. At times he was the best thing about Raw.
> 
> Probably the first Big man to get loud pops since Deadman.



Oh, no, I like Strongman a lot. Just hard to get invested when Reigns is involved, so it takes something like Roman going straight up Attitude Era on the fucker for me to actually perk up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Damn if I were Slater and Hawkings I'd either be expecting the biggest pay check ever or I'd be pissed basically being thrown out there to the wolves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh, no, I like Strongman a lot. Just hard to get invested when Reigns is involved, so it takes something like him going straight up Attitude Era on the fucker for me to actually perk up.



but Roman is getting the  #beatupRoman weekly which gets cheers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Damn if I were Slater and Hawkings I'd either be expecting the biggest pay check ever or I'd be pissed basically being thrown out there to the wolves.



Well they're probably getting paid for this. I mean they're legit the second to last match .


Also dat babyface cheer for Strowman


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

If that was any other duo what happened there would have been a double turn.  The "face" snapping and the heel essentially getting up on his own and walking out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Roman is getting the  #beatupRoman weekly which gets cheers



Huh, is that so? 



Gibbs said:


> my network feed just got killed...



Just like Braun


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

Strowman overall is over 100. lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If that was any other duo what happened there would have been a double turn.  The "face" snapping and the heel essentially getting up on his own and walking out.



I beg of WWE to please take advantage of this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Braun not sceaming "I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU!!!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

what the hell happened today? WWE's being a lot more Teen today


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2017)

Good guy Roman attempting homicide after losing a match. Good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

This matchup is lit. 
Hope the match itself delivers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good guy Roman attempting homicide after losing a match. Good.


 He lost clean too


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Although Brock is going to win.  Joe should be able to hold his own in this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

I predict some kind of draw to extend the title feud.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Roman has been arrested for Attempted Murder


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Although Brock is going to win.  Joe should be able to hold his own in this.



Word. That's what I'm looking forward to the most, really.
First match of its type as far a Lesnar is involved. A guy he can really square off with who's just as much of an arrogant, scary tough guy as he is.

I don't really count Goldberg, since those were more entertaining spectacles than matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Joe lookin Stronk


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2017)

HOLY FUCK ROCK BOTTOM


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)

Holy Shit Joe


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2017)

WWE needs Joe as their Universal champion. He'll be on the weekly shows too.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2017)

this should be a WrestleMania match, but I'm okay with it headlining Summerslam

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Kuya said:


> WWE needs Joe as their Universal champion. He'll be on the weekly shows too.



That'd be neat. He'd be a cool monster heel I think.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

THIS I WHAT I WANT.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

I guess Joe's the heel in this feud.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

Belt on Brock means when he shows up the title shot is a lot more important


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Just 1 F5?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Belt on Brock means when he shows up the title shot is a lot more important



It also means we never see it, which is fine, but WWE aren't all that good at (or rather, all that interested in) creating big feuds with no maguffin to fight for.

This would be the point where they try to elevate the IC title, but


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

Joe was strong I guess


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2017)

ummmmmmmmmm.... really?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2017)

Knew Brock would win but was still rooting for Joe. Great match. Joe looked like a beast but Brock is THE Beast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

EAT
SLEEP
BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF SAMOANS
REPEAT!!!!

Brock 3-0 with Samoans

Rock-Roman-Joe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Just 1 F5?



lol

Well, at least he looked dangerous for the rest of the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

meh should have had to take at least 2 F5s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2017)

again Roman vs Brock guys. If you expect anything different then stop


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 9, 2017)

Great Balls of Fire in a nutshell.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF SAMOAS
> REPEAT!!!!
> ...



When did Brock beat Roman?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 9, 2017)

This match should had at least 15 minutes.

But brutal as I wanted.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> meh should have had to take at least 2 F5s.



They probably didn't wanna give away a REALLY huge grueling match at a PPV named fucking "Huge Flaming Balls"
The good stuff will probably come at Summerslam or Survivor Series or some shit.

Whatever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

You guys really think Joe was going to beat the guy who made Shena look foolish, Destroy the streak, and beat bitchberg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2017)

Brock lifting the 500 lbs Samoa Joe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> When did Brock beat Roman?



Didn't he beat him at Wrestlemania or some shit?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Didn't he beat him at Wrestlemania or some shit?


Seth won that match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> They probably didn't wanna give away a REALLY huge grueling match at a PPV named fucking "Huge Flaming Balls"
> The good stuff will probably come at Summerslam or Survivor Series or some shit.
> 
> Whatever.


lmfao I can see they thought lowly of the event. at least we got Roman going AE on Strowman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Didn't he beat him at Wrestlemania or some shit?


Rollins won that match. How could you forget man?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

Brock isn't Vince final boss, no Brock is the secret boss you unlock after beating the final boss go on a special quest to unlock his chamber, then proceed to grind out max level and collect rare items to craft that one fucking rare legendary weapon that takes you about 6 Months to do. When you do get it, you have to train months and months just to figure out a strategy to fight his abilities and when you do beat him in 3 years time you realize your girl left you, your apartment is a dumpster fire, and you haven't been outside in quite some time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Seth won that match.


 Brock had that bitch beat


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Seth won that match.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Rollins won that match. How could you forget man?



Oh, right. The Money in the Bank.
For a second I thought I was going nuts, because I vividly remembered that being a one on one match. Turns out it was, lol.

Huh, I guess it's only 2 Samoans, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh, right. The Money in the Bank.
> For a second I thought I was going nuts, because I vividly remembered that being a one on one match. Turns out it was, lol.
> 
> Huh, I guess it's only 2 Samoans, Huey.


He kicked Roman ass that still counts as far as I am concern


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> He kicked Roman ass that still counts as far as I am concern



Normally, I'd agree, but like WWE likes to keep ramming into our heads because of Vince's mindset, how you won or lost literally doesn't matter. Just that you won or that you lost, other nuances be damned.

And WWE are never wrong as far as I can remember, so  hey, I guess you're full of shit by default.

I don't make the rules.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> He kicked Roman ass that still counts as far as I am concern



Nah the way the match was booked it was basically Roman just laughing off all the offense Brock was doing and then near the end getting the offense in.  Until Seth came down and won by doing the Curb Stomp on Roman who was getting up from Spearing Lesnar.

Technically Roman does hold a W over Brock due to triple threat rules in which you lose even if the other guy is pinned.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman and Braun. LARGER THAN LIFE.
> 
> Joe looked good too, he's also larger than life.
> 
> Everyone else is a geek in some shape or form.



As far as this PPV is concerned, you're not even wrong.
Kinda hard for me to care about anything that isn't Braun centered these days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman and Braun. LARGER THAN LIFE.
> 
> Joe looked good too, he's also larger than life.
> 
> Everyone else is a geek in some shape or form.


True I can't even picture the rest of the roster taking on Strowman, Brock, Joe or Roman. There is a huge gap in presence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2017)

Wasn't impressed with anything tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2017)

Wait, did Austin Aries legit quit?! I thought whoever it was that said that in this thread was just shitposting.
When'd _that _happen? _Why'd_ that happen?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Wait, did Austin Aries legit quit?! I thought whoever it was that said that in this thread was just shitposting.
> When'd _that _happen? _Why'd_ that happen?



Reports are now WWE basically gave him a release and even though he didn't ask for it he was happy to have it because he was miserable there and also a bit of a dick backstage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman and Braun. LARGER THAN LIFE.
> 
> Joe looked good too, he's also larger than life.
> 
> Everyone else is a geek in some shape or form.



this quality shit post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Normally, I'd agree, but like WWE likes to keep ramming into our heads because of Vince's mindset, how you won or lost literally doesn't matter. Just that you won, other nuances be damned.
> 
> And WWE are never wrong as far as I can remember, so  hey, I guess you're full of shit man.
> 
> I don't make the rules.





Nemesis said:


> Reports are now WWE basically gave him a release and even though he didn't ask for it he was happy to have it because he was miserable there and also a bit of a dick backstage.


Looks like this is going to be a Handicap steel cage match, bring it on you broomsticks!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Wait, did Austin Aries legit quit?! I thought whoever it was that said that in this thread was just shitposting.
> When'd _that _happen? _Why'd_ that happen?


he got released. nobody liked him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2017)

they all jelly that a vanilla midget like Aries is better than most of them in the ring, mic and looks department 

hope we get to see Aries lock Vince in the last chancery while getting the latter's head shaved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> he got released. nobody liked him.



...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2017)

>fat wyatt winning a match is kind of surprising. i feel like the universe is about to collapse any minute now 


>cass shoulda kicked enzo three times before going for the pin


>norman reigns is like the dumbass dragon king acnologia who can't hit his target even though its standing still 


>brock got exposed and can't do a 30min match 


sounds like a shitty ppv to me lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

underwhelming ppv imo


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I think that's the best Raw can do guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

does Vince even watch NJPW?? lol

almost all of them matches are 4 to 5stars in quality especially when major titles are on the line and they can all pull off secret moves that you never see in the US. 

but in the wwe, you get fucked with a kick to the midsection?  tozawa should be ashamed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> does Vince even watch NJPW?? lol
> 
> almost all of them matches are 4 to 5stars in quality especially when major titles are on the line and they can all pull off secret moves that you never see in the US.
> 
> but in the wwe, you get fucked with a kick to the midsection?  tozawa should be ashamed


Do you post anything that is coherent and not something that a 5 year old would be embarrassed to read?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> >fat wyatt winning a match is kind of surprising. i feel like the universe is about to collapse any minute now



Eh, don't be too shocked. It was a nothing match in a nothing feud. Bray tends to win those all the time. It's when the fight actually matters where he tends to fuck the dog.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Eh, don't be too shocked. It was a nothing match in a nothing feud. Bray tends to win those all the time. It's when the fight actually matters where he tends to fuck the dog.



but i care about fat wyatt's losing streak. its sacred and legendary. wwe should never give fat wyatt another ffs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Do you post anything that is coherent and not something that a 5 year old would be embarrassed to read?



ThANk yOU,, foUr tH3 c0C3rn!!)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

At the airport.  Hopefully I don't need to come back to Dallas any time soon.  This place is a zoo.

I did take a second to watch Raw Talk though.  Sasha absolutely humiliated Alexa on that show.  Ouch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

Sasha is obviously jealous. She can't accept the fact that Alexa is hotter than her and has the bigger, juicier ass.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At the airport.  Hopefully I don't need to come back to Dallas any time soon.  This place is a zoo.
> 
> I did take a second to watch Raw Talk though.  Sasha absolutely humiliated Alexa on that show.  Ouch.


why u say dallas is like that?

how are the women?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

No the women are hot.  And there is a lot to do here.  Good shopping.  Good restaurants.  But the airport is an ordeal.  I'm mainly just bitching about the airport.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sasha is obviously jealous. She can't accept the fact that Alexa is hotter than her and has the bigger, juicier ass.


It was really juicy from my seat dude.  My god.  

Security was really giving out a lot of warnings about phone recordings during that match.  Lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At the airport.  Hopefully I don't need to come back to Dallas any time soon.  This place is a zoo.
> 
> I did take a second to watch Raw Talk though.  Sasha absolutely humiliated Alexa on that show.  Ouch.



Oh right, of course you had a better impression of the show, being there live and all.
Hope you had fun, man.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Second PPV of the year.  It was a better show than the Royal Rumble was.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sasha is obviously jealous. She can't accept the fact that Alexa is hotter than her and has the bigger, juicier ass.


It can't be helped. Sasha should just come to terms with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> It can't be helped. Sasha should just come to terms with it.


who that in your gif


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

Braun title shot when????


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> who that in your gif


Layna Landry my dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Layna Landry my dude.


boy she on blacked


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> boy she on blacked


She's a pawg, there was no avoiding it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun title shot when????


Should beat Lesnar at Summerslam in all honesty. Man is winning/has won his feud with Reigns.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Just spotted myself in the first shot of the pre-show.  I definitely made it on tv.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2017)

Shit with Roman and Braun was crazy. Maybe the E finally gave in on Reigns .


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Shit with Roman and Braun was crazy. Maybe the E finally gave in on Reigns .



Should make him monster heel (Hell right now all 3 shield look almost directionless as faces and could do with being a heel group again for a reset.) and have Strowman's walking out by his own strength bloodied and bruised as his Austin moment. (By Austin moment I mean his face turn because he didn't give up in the Sharpshooter while bleeding out and in obvious agony in the storyline)

(Funny I was looking at W/L records for wrestlers this year.  Roman isn't even in the top 10 with about a 40% win rate.)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Seth is way better as a heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

norman reigns = acnologia level


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Reigns will get a title shot the same way Orton did when he burned Bray's house to the ground.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

i'm getting tired of norman vs braun feud. norman is the only one who's holding back braun's road to greatness. braun needs the title shot and he has a big chance of defeating fat lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I think it's finally over.


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2017)

Fuck me, braun/reigns feud is the most consistently engaging thing this company can put out right now. tbh it might be the best thing to happen to for the latter because it looks like he actually has someone on his level


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I was thinking about Battleground.  And I just feel like it will be really underwhelming compared to Great Balls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah not really looking forward to Battleground at all. Fuckin flag match, really?? At least with Great Bawls there was Joe/Lesnar to look forward to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah, the confirmed matches so far don't exactly make me think it's going to be must see


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Concussion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah if they were to use the police on this story line.  You know how many assaults, kidnappings, and attempted murders we've seen done in this company if they tried to bring in realism half the named roster would be serving some hard time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah if they were to use the police on this story line.  You know how many assaults, kidnappings, and attempted murders we've seen done in this company if they tried to bring in realism half the named roster would be serving some hard time.



Whole getting police involved angle got old back when Austin and Vince basically tried to get the other arrested at the start of the feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Whole getting police involved angle got old back when Austin and Vince basically tried to get the other arrested at the start of the feud.



I remember that, mostly just shoving the other guy got you taken away in handcuffs yet where were the cops when Vince was getting assaulted by the Undertaker and Kane.  I didn't see them rush the ring when Vince's ankle was getting broken or the official were being thrown around like rag dolls.   Let's not forget that when they had the authorities in the ring to arrest the other one for provoked shoves and punches this was allowed to happen. 

What happen to the realism there where the next Raw the cops should have been waiting for Austin at the arena ready to cuff his ass for assault.  Also I doubt Austin was a medical professional or aid at the time so that forced enema at the end could be considered sodomy.  That's a sexual assault that was committed I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2017)

Multi years of WWECW are up on the network now along with two collections of Piper and Razor.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2017)

can't believe we're likely getting a Miz vs. Dean at summerslam. They've been feuding since they were on Smackdown wtf.

I say Joe should take the Universal off Brock and then Brock should be IC champ soon after to elevate the belt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Del Rio in the news again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

No fucking way you put the IC title on Brock. He's so far above that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> can't believe we're likely getting a Miz vs. Dean at summerslam. They've been feuding since they were on Smackdown wtf.
> 
> I say Joe should take the Universal off Brock and then Brock should be IC champ soon after to elevate the belt.


Bullshit.  Dean/Miz feud is over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2017)

Fat Lesnar doesn't deserve the UC title


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No fucking way you put the IC title on Brock. He's so far above that.



Cena elevated the U.S. title last year.

Miz elevated the IC title, but now it's back to being a shit title. Brock and Heyman would elevate the IC and he'd still be a champion while allowing another rising star (Joe) to become the Universal champ.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 10, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Shit with Roman and Braun was crazy. Maybe the E finally gave in on Reigns .



It'd be nice, but I highly doubt it.

The feud started in the first place because Braun beat the everloving donkey shit out of Reigns and almost crippled him for essentially no reason. He's since continued said beatings periodically because he just doesn't like his dumb face.

This was less a guy going nuts and turning evil, and more a desperate man wittled down to a last resort to rid himself of a guy who's barely human.

And it didn't even work. Braun just fucked off somewhere, presumably letting his healing factor take care of the problem _*as we speak. *_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Cena elevated the U.S. title last year.
> 
> Miz elevated the IC title, but now it's back to being a shit title. Brock and Heyman would elevate the IC and he'd still be a champion while allowing another rising star (Joe) to become the Universal champ.


Brock isn't some smuck mid card like Miz, Cena only held the belt because he is taking a step back from the main event scene.

The point is that the only true Monster Heel is Brock, they don't need to hype him up like Braune


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> can't believe we're likely getting a Miz vs. Dean at summerslam. They've been feuding since they were on Smackdown wtf.
> 
> I say Joe should take the Universal off Brock and then Brock should be IC champ soon after to elevate the belt.


hush


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Finn is the perfect guy for the IC since the Universal title is revolved around monsters right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Another great thing about this PPV is all of the shots of superstars with the words "eat balls" behind their heads.  And "Big Ass"  when Cass does his entrance and his head blocks the 'C'.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Did Finn get released?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

wait so a wwe article accidentally spoiled shelton returning?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Squawk Box

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Fresh Raw tonight.  Other than Sasha/Alexa we are moving towards fresh Summerslam feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fresh Raw tonight.  Other than Sasha/Alexa we are moving towards fresh Summerslam feuds.


Brock vs Roman isnt fresh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I think it's fresh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Kurt looks so bored with this GM role.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Good Job Cass.  

Lol Graves making fun of Enzo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Big Cass might fuck around n be a star

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

This is none of your business big show.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Samson is too big for Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Finally Gallows and Anderson win a match!

The Hardys suck!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2017)

Revival back properly too now.  Is this the final breaking of Matt and Jeff.  Turning into Broken Matt and Brother Nero?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh no.  This sounds bad.  Miz being asked to save another segment.  Good grief.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

Wooo Broken storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Please Dean Ambrose.  Stay away from this segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

At least Maryse looks hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

You deserve it chants


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Lol Graves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh godI got scared.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

Noooooooo stop


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 10, 2017)

Fuck you WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I feel better since Seth came out.  Maybe Seth can feud with Miz?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Sloppy women's match so far.  Overbooked nonsense like usual.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2017)

Dean: This is no shield reunion

Shield Reunion confirmed soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

I would be shocked if Golddust loses.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Brock vs Angle pls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

THE BIG DOG


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Roman is heading to jail.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Brock actually cutting a promo


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Joe seems really legitimate to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Joe finally semi-over but still fat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Joe looks a lot less fat with a t-shirt on.  It works for Baron Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

how the fuck does a flag match work?  grab the flag and win?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Cruiserweights baby!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Tozawa getting revenge already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Rollins sucks on the mic so fucking hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2017)

Why are Rollins and Bray fighting?  So Seth can get his win back?  Lmao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2017)

Bray on the longest win streak of his life.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2017)

Pretty sure we getting dean vs seth at summer slam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 10, 2017)

Any Mickie tonight? was busy with Home run Derby.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 11, 2017)

Im late as fuck but the E is calling Rollins "kingslayer" 

But Cody can't use Rhodes?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Bray won a feud? On his own? Relatively clean? Against Rollins? The hell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Wait so Reigns LOSES at GBOF and somehow gets a #1 Contender Spot?
Only acceptable outcomes next week are Joe winning, clean or dirty both acceptable, or Strowman causing a No Contest and setting up a Fatal-4-Way at Summerslam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

Fuck Norman. We are literally sick of him. He fucking lost the match. Why the fuck would you give him a title shot??? Braun should be the one challenging Fat Lesnar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

I heard Seth did all the work in tonight's match and all Fat Wyatt did was hit sister abigail once and the match was over


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait so Reigns LOSES at GBOF and somehow gets a #1 Contender Spot?
> Only acceptable outcomes next week are Joe winning, clean or dirty both acceptable, or Strowman causing a No Contest and setting up a Fatal-4-Way at Summerslam.


This doesn't make any sense to me. I didn't watch raw but why would they give Roman the no.1 contender when he lost? Is it because he took Strowman out?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

They just really have to push that Norman vs. Lesnar at Summerslam down our throats real hard even if it doesn't make sense eh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me. I didn't watch raw but why would they give Roman the no.1 contender when he lost? Is it because he took Strowman out?


Heyman logic was roman dethrowned the undertaker so roman is a worthy opponent.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Heyman really hated Joe.  Wants to make sure Joe never gets another title opportunity.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Heyman logic was roman dethrowned the undertaker so roman is a worthy opponent.



Been his logic since raw after Wrestlemania.   That the 2 in 22 and 2 need to fight


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Any Mickie tonight? was busy with Home run Derby.


Mickie James beat Emma on a Main Event match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

@WhatADrag what's going on with Paige and Del Rio??


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Heyman logic was roman dethrowned the undertaker so roman is a worthy opponent.



there's nothing special about beating a near cripple undertaker 

norman can't even lift him ffs


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Angle is having an affair with Stephanie and is going to fight HHH at Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag what's going on with Paige and Del Rio??


Just your typical crazy relationship couple who's on drugs and booze who fight each other except they have money so its all intensified


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Paige has too much free time on her hands.  I don't know how healthy her neck is.  But she needs to get back to wrestling with the WWF or some indie promotion.  Make her life be about more than some relationship she is in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Great twitter comment on RAW last night.



> they should team Cass up with a guy who can talk


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

Paige can't go back. She will get molested.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mickie James beat Emma on a Main Event match.


Got any video or photos?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)

That lesnar/joe/reigns segment is a classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That lesnar/joe/reigns segment is a classic.


Heyman helped.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

I think the rumors that Brock likes working with Joe are true.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Heyman helped.



To be fair Heyman helps every promo he is in.  Even with top talkers like Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone get the feeling Heyman advocates too hard for Roman? Especially last night?

I wouldn't be surprised if Heyman eventually turns on Brock and Roman becomes his client, cementing a heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

I thought he could have easily turned Sunday.  Joe's advocate.  Groundwork was there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)

Heyman turning on Brock would be stupid like it was the first time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 11, 2017)

Dont tell me the one who called Angle in the last segment was Steph to recycle the Steph/Kurt/HHH storyline from 2000 .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone get the feeling Heyman advocates too hard for Roman? Especially last night?
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Heyman eventually turns on Brock and Roman becomes his client, cementing a heel turn.



Norman + Heyman doesn't sound fire to me. 


18 year old? She's like 22 when she had her threesome


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Paige could come back and immediately be at the top of the title picture.  Foolish to throw that away.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Paige could come back and immediately be at the top of the title picture.  Foolish to throw that away.


Guess dick is much more important to her than her wrasslin career.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK.  Styles and Cena are teaming up tonight??  Those are two guys that should never team up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

@WhatADrag damn dude.  Bryan Alvarez was really negative about Great Balls of Fire.  I don't think he liked anything about the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag damn dude.  Bryan Alvarez was really negative about Great Balls of Fire.  I don't think he liked anything about the show.



Who cares what Alvarez has to think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Damn forgot SD starts at 7 instead of 8 due to time zone change.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

A Wild Dillinger Appeared.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

What happened to stuff like that?  Alexa vs Sasha with the stipulation that the loser is the slave of the winner for a month.  Book it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

I can't believe that Orton/Mahal is still going on.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)

Trish & Torrie


Mickie & Melina


Sasha & Alexa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe that Orton/Mahal is still going on.


It ends at Battleground. Singh Bros can't interfere due to the Prison so Randall can have no complaints after he loses. Wonder who he'll face at Summerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Jey Uso should win. New Day have too much momentum in this feud so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Usos won that rap battle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

FFS WWE. Usos have literally gotten zero momentum in this feud so far. New Day won via DQ and have won all their 1v1 matches so far and somehow "won" the rap battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Smackdown roster just seems really thin to me right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Becky should win the Elimination Match, beat Naomi at Summerslam then get cashed in by Carmella. 
Then they should have a dedicated 1v1 feud and enough with the multi-women match a PPVs for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Another multi-woman match??

No challenger at Battleground for Naomi??


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Another multi-woman match??
> 
> No challenger at Battleground for Naomi??


Feed Naomi to Asuka..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Another multi-woman match??
> 
> No challenger at Battleground for Naomi??


Honestly Naomi needs to drop the belt.
After Summerslam the feuds should be:
Carmella(c)/Becky
Natalya/Charlotte
Naomi/Lana & Tamina


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

US Title is basically the WWE Title and WWE Title is basically the US Title right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Would you guys sleep with Natalya or nah?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Charlotte and Becky lose a lot.  Constantly losing to put over weaker heels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Maria wants some of that Sami-Wow-Wow
Also I probably would @Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Yeah, even if she is the worst diva.  She's still famous.  Her weird ring attire makes it hard to figure out what her body looks like.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

So we are actually getting a feud? Good.
Also that shit looked like it hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

"Sami Zayn deserved it."

Funniest line of the night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Mojo showing them shades of a Heel turn. Fashion Police never disappoint.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Mojo acting heelish.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

I hope Rusev wins at Battleground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Honestly these 4 should be in the WWE Title picture.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope Rusev wins at Battleground.


Same. I like Cena but he can take the loss. Rusev needs the win and hype from it more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Now that Owens doesn't have the US title, it just reminds me that he should be Mr. Money in the Bank.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Now that Owens doesn't have the US title, it just reminds me that he should be Mr. Money in the Bank.


He could go after Jinder next.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He could go after Jinder next.


Is he Hindered?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2017)

Good main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

That was the only thing I really liked about the show.  And Sami getting laid out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

The Scottish Supernova!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

HOLY SMOKES!! NOAM DAR TURNED HEEL!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2017)

Renee is looking hot on Talking Smack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Now that Owens doesn't have the US title, it just reminds me that he should be Mr. Money in the Bank.


no


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooo

Learn from Kevin Owens!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, even if she is the worst diva.  She's still famous.  Her weird ring attire makes it hard to figure out what her body looks like.



I mean she's bangable, but she is only above a few on the roster like Nia, Tamina, Ruby. For me, id have to get over how broad her shoulders are to get turned on. On the WWE women scale she is for sure near the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Boooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Learn from Kevin Owens!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

I guess the latest incident between Paige and Del Rio was just a misunderstanding.  Paige cleared things up on Twitter.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

Huh, what the hell is this?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I mean she's bangable, but she is only above a few on the roster like Nia, Tamina, Ruby. For me, id have to get over how broad her shoulders are to get turned on. On the WWE women scale she is for sure near the bottom.


I would try to fuck Natalya just to NTR Tyson Kidd. That's like the only reason I'd want to tap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2017)

Total Divas showed that Tyson is more interested in watching NJPW tapes of Okada than banging Natalya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Total Divas showed that Tyson is more interested in watching NJPW tapes of Okada than banging Natalya.


Don't blame him


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

Tyson Kidd is into women.  Just not his wife.

The episodes I watched.. he made the show.  Awesome hearing him talk to Natalya about Cesaro all the time.  Dude was hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I mean she's bangable, but she is only above a few on the roster like Nia, Tamina, Ruby. For me, id have to get over how broad her shoulders are to get turned on. On the WWE women scale she is for sure near the bottom.



I think you guys standards are way too damn high. She's pretty fine. I'd waifu her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think you guys standards are way too damn high. She's pretty fine. I'd waifu her.


Becky is waifu. Never ever fucking say or imply anyone else could hold that spot ever again. Other than that I agree with this post.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky is waifu. Never ever fucking say or imply anyone else could hold that spot ever again. Other than that I agree with this post.



No Becky is goddess


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No Becky is goddess


Well played.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Well played.


Arigatou 


Too bad Becky reminds me of the pain of Backlash


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Arigatou
> 
> 
> Too bad Becky reminds me of the pain of Backlash


There'll be more chances breh. Just gotta believe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There'll be more chances breh. Just gotta believe.



The next time I see Vince I"ll push him into a pool  

Also yes I'll Bo-lieve!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

Ambrose is about to turn heel.  Finally!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose is about to turn heel.  Finally!


  

Don't jinx it!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2017)

There's no other option after Raw.  Vince can't ignore what has already happened.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2017)

Best heel on mic coming soon I hope


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

I hear there is heat on Enzo backstage.  There was an incident on a tour bus and Enzo was kicked off the bus by Roman Reigns.  And he wasn't allowed to dress with other superstars for several weeks.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 13, 2017)

I just read that as well.........and it had something to do with him bragging about how he has other opportunities that is apparently making him some extra cash and how he doesn't need WWE...........all the while riding the WWE Bus to get to the next event LMAO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2017)

Fuckin dumb. What made him think bragging about that out loud was a good idea? Dude must really be his character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

From WON:

"While this was probably not the reason for the split, since the split was teased months ago, Enzo Amore right now has a lot of heat on him. There was an incident on the tour bus when the talent was traveling together several weeks ago. We haven’t been able to confirm the details as to why this happened although it had to do with the business and it upset many to the point that Reigns kicked Enzo off the bus and for a time he was given “Miz treatment” in that he wasn’t allowed to dress in the locker room. The line where he talked about his real life being better than his fantasy life was something of a shoot in the sense he’s now based in Los Angeles and having a great time in his non-wrestling life. He was also legit not happy at the breakup of the team, because in reality, it’s hard to see what his prospects are on his own given the way he’s been portrayed as a guy who is a joke when facing real competition

Cass has some heat, particularly with his views on politics as he’s a strong Trump supporter in a locker room where many don’t share those views, but management is super high on him and unlike with Enzo, the reaction of the wrestlers to him will not affect his push, at least right now. But the reaction to him is pale compared to that of Enzo"

Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2017)

Big Cass supports Trump huh. So both these guys are goofs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From WON:
> 
> "While this was probably not the reason for the split, since the split was teased months ago, Enzo Amore right now has a lot of heat on him. There was an incident on the tour bus when the talent was traveling together several weeks ago. We haven’t been able to confirm the details as to why this happened although it had to do with the business and it upset many to the point that Reigns kicked Enzo off the bus and for a time he was given “Miz treatment” in that he wasn’t allowed to dress in the locker room. The line where he talked about his real life being better than his fantasy life was something of a shoot in the sense he’s now based in Los Angeles and having a great time in his non-wrestling life. He was also legit not happy at the breakup of the team, because in reality, it’s hard to see what his prospects are on his own given the way he’s been portrayed as a guy who is a joke when facing real competition
> 
> ...




Ouch man.   Well Enzo does have the gift of gab, he could try to do commentary of sorts if he doesn't want to be the literal punching bag post break up.    But going from this he's going to have to take his licks while he's in the doghouse for the time being.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

It seems like someone new is in the doghouse every month.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Battleground only has front row and nose bleeds available on the arena website. Really wanted to see Shinsuke boo AJ in person, guess I'll have to wait.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2017)

Watching these early WWECW eps and i forgot Punk bitching out Shannon Moore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2017)

"This is Big Cass...and he's stupid enough to support the GOP...and you can't teach that."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2017)

Hmm, also this story of Enzo getting booted of the tour bus reminded me of something that happen to Flair when he was in TNA.   If I recall, Flair wanted a cash advance while the company was doing a show in Dublin but was denied the request.  So Flair refused to get on the tour bus and was left behind for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Battleground only has front row and nose bleeds available on the arena website. Really wanted to see Shinsuke boo AJ in person, guess I'll have to wait.


Nakamura is flopping big time on Smackdown.  Make AJ/Nakamura now!  While there is still interest!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

3 hours to go until the Mae Young Classic.  32 women seems like too many.  I'm expecting a lot of squash matches in the first round.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Nixon Newell being hurt and Io Shirai not being ready are both major bummers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is flopping big time on Smackdown.  Make AJ/Nakamura now!  While there is still interest!!


quit shit posting.

save aj vs naka at mania.
have naka vs cena at summer slam.
hes not flopping hes being booked dumb. Imagine putting naka in a feud vs corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Does WWE understand that no one cares about Corbin?  Anyone stuck in a feud with Corbin has a 0% chance of being more over after the feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is flopping big time on Smackdown.  Make AJ/Nakamura now!  While there is still interest!!


I agree 100%. I just mark out for Naka's entrance i actually favor it to the Demon Balor's.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2017)

The Mae Young Classic looks like a real disappointment. Instead of actually getting good wrestlers from around the world, it looks like WWE filled most of the slots with green rookies from the performance center and indy trash.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree 100%. I just mark out for Naka's entrance i actually favor it to the Demon Balor's.



it would be better if they remove those seizure inducing lights

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Mae Young Classic looks like a real disappointment. Instead of actually getting good wrestlers from around the world, it looks like WWE filled most of the slots with green rookies from the performance center and indy trash.


if hojo don't win....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Mae Young Classic looks like a real disappointment. Instead of actually getting good wrestlers from around the world, it looks like WWE filled most of the slots with green rookies from the performance center and indy trash.


32 competitors is too many.  They found about 12 good wrestlers for the tournament.  A 16 woman field would have been fine.

I'm really only here to scout for Sasha Banks.  Will she have any legit rivals come from this tournament?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Does WWE understand that no one cares about Corbin?  Anyone stuck in a feud with Corbin has a 0% chance of being more over after the feud.


And it doesn't help that Corbin has won money in the bank so. 
He either beats naka and that's the wrong move. Naka beats him that's the wrong move. They have some silly stupid finish thats the wrong move.

Instead of making naka a bigger deal than what they have... yes they have made him seem special by presentations and commentating... but to truly make him feel special he should be in big time feuds off the bat. except for AJ because he should be saved for mania. No fucking reason they can't build a story behind that and make us want that feud even more instead of just milking it right off the bat.

naka vs sami at summerslam to recreate the nxt match would give eyes to the casuals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 32 competitors is too many.  They found about 12 good wrestlers for the tournament.  A 16 woman field would have been fine.
> 
> I'm really only here to scout for Sasha Banks.  Will she have any legit rivals come from this tournament?


sasha gonna be a geek once asuka and hojo officially on the roster.

but then again it dont even matter wwe cant book shit on the main roster


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Nah.  Vince loves promos.

Also, I'm in line.  Doors open in 8 minutes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> it would be better if they remove those seizure inducing lights


I do get a "artist-goldust" back when he was with Luna vibe from those lights.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)

This right here is Big Cas, he's grabbing Carmella by the pussy, and you can't teach that!

Also side note, here's Kate Upton on Lip Sync Battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)

I think Corbin should be booked as a Mix of Edge & Benoit. The opportunist side of Edge, but with the Sadistic rabid side of Benoit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

WWE is to heel dominant. Need a bit of a mix.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)

Tonight via Facebook Live, WWE have officially announced the names of all 32 competitors to the Mae Young Classic:


Representing Japan: Kairi Sane
Representing United States of America: Tessa Blanchard
Representing United States of America: Abbey Laith
Representing Brazil: Taynara Conti
Representing Germany: Jazzy Gabert
Representing India: Kavita Devi
Representing Australia: Toni Storm
Representing Mexico: Princesa Sugehit
Representing United States of America: Lacey Evans
Representing United States of America: Sarah Logan
Representing United States of America: Bianca BelAir
Representing Scotland: Piper Niven
Representing New Zealand: Dakota Kai
Representing United States of America: Sage Beckett
Representing Australia: Rhea Ripley
Representing Scotland: Kay Lee Ray
Representing England: Ayesha Raymond
Representing United States of America: Candice LeRae
Representing South Korea: Mia Yim
Representing United States of America: Rachel Evers
Representing United States of America: Santana Garrett
Representing United States of America: Renee Michelle
Representing Dominican Republic: Marti Belle
Representing United States of America: Mercedez Martinez
Representing United States of America: Vanessa Borne
Representing United States of America: Reina Gonzalez
Representing China: Zeda
Representing China: Xia Li
Representing United Staets of America: Shayna Baszler
Representing United States of America: Nicole Savoy
Representing United States of America: Serena Deeb
Representing United States of America: Miranda Salinas


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2017)

@God Movement funny how WF was all on Austin dick saying he out of anyone knows wrestling to calling him a suck up because he likes Roman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)

ACH is on Impact/GFW


----------



## God Movement (Jul 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @God Movement funny how WF was all on Austin dick saying he out of anyone knows wrestling to calling him a suck up because he likes Roman.



That's how it is down there. A lot of double standards. I'm used to it, I just have fun with it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2017)

Gail Kim's retirement speech tonight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 13, 2017)

That Grado/LVN segment...Will LVN become a reverse Casca?(turn back to sanity after she ends up with Grado)?


----------



## Legend (Jul 13, 2017)

Bobby Fish in NXT
Kyle O' Reilly just debuted on NXT TV Tapings
Lio Rush just signed with WWE to appear on NXT
War Machine in contract talks with WWE

Im betting money Adam Cole BAY BAY appears on the crowd of the next Takeover



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Battleground only has front row and nose bleeds available on the arena website. Really wanted to see Shinsuke boo AJ in person, guess I'll have to wait.


I was thinking about going but ill just wait for the Rumble in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

+3 hours of Wrestling for only $15!

This event was a bargain.  With a really hot crowd.  And tons of guests.  Bayley, Carmella, Alexa Bliss, Charlotte, Ronda Rousey, Nakamura, Emma, Tozawa, Natalya, Beth Phoenix, Johnny Gargano, Kassius Ohno, Tamina, Naomi, and Nia Jax all made appearances.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

The rumor about Kairi Hojo's elbow being banned was a bullshit rumor.

I think Dakota Kai and Toni Storm were my favorites.  Blanchard and Kairi had a pretty good match.  But Santana Garrett vs Viper was the match of the night.  And that giant German woman was really impressive.  She was just forced to job to someone actually under contract with WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

Some of the matches were pretty good.  Some were only okay.  The Chinese wrestlers and the Indian wrestler are really raw.  And are works in progress.

Reina Gonzales/Nicole Savoy was the only really bad match imo.  And it was like 2 hours and 55 minutes in.  So the crowd was dead too.

Kairi was really emotional after her match.  And she will definitely end one of the tv episodes because she got a ton of time to pose for the cameras.

And the WWE didn't seem to modify her performance at all.  She's still dressing the same and doing the entire pirate gimmick.  Her match was good, but could have been better.  A couple of sloppy sequences.  Still better than what we get from WWE most of the time.  Tessa Blanchard, very impressive.  I know WWE would love to get her.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't know where the hell Becky was tonight.  All the other big names in the women's division were here.  (Sasha at least is in Australia right now.)

Becky was just a no-show.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2017)

I'M STILL WONDERING HOW TF HE WIFED HER?!?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shadow (Jul 14, 2017)

Man I only found the last two fuckable.......then again I thought Serena Deeb was going  to be in it.........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

I have no idea how they did on commentary.  But Lita and JR did well during the Parade of Champions.  I did cringe when JR called Piper Niven "a load" though.  Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

And Lita may be a retired "legend" but she's still hot guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

@Gibbs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

WWE is canceling Talking Smack??  Good luck explaining this one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't watch talking smack anymore so its whatever to me. This wouldn't have happened if Smackdown was still putting on decent shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2017)

talking smack is pointless anyways. its like watching a 30min fat wyatt promo that doesn't add up to any shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

So Delritto beat Paige's ass?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2017)

kairi sane is going to win this 

next stop is the fappening


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> kairi sane is going to win this
> 
> next stop is the fappening


HHH (Kairi) vs Vince (Toni Storm).  Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So Delritto beat Paige's ass?


No.  Paige dispelled that rumor.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No.  Paige dispelled that rumor.


How do we know she isn't defending him?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

In line for night 2 of the Mae Young.  I have gold Circle seats tonight!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How do we know she isn't defending him?


That's on her if she's blatantly lying.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> In line for night 2 of the Mae Young.  I have gold Circle seats tonight!


Pretty lame they're waiting until the end of august to put these on the network.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

That's why I'm a winner.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs


Thank you Rukia.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Well, why put talking Smack on at 11PM when people have already gone to sleep. It's a Tuesday night, people work in the morning. I'd have Raw Talk & Talking Smack "air" on Wednesday night on the Network, but have them tape it immediately after the show, so the emotion is legit. 

So Wednesda's schedule would be NXT, RawTalk, Talking Smack.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Man I only found the last two fuckable.......then again I thought Serena Deeb was going  to be in it.........


Mia Yim is delicious. Met here in person, a total sweetheart and doll.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's why I'm a winner.


smh they're handling the network wrong with this move.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Of those ladies, I recognized maybe 10 from my late night Indy wrestling vidoe searches.

Santana Garrett
Mia Yim
Marti Belle
Kairi
The Buff German (FKA Alpha Female in TNA)
Candice LeRae
Kay Lee Ray
Tessa Blanchard
Serena Deeb
Mercedes Martinez


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

@Rukia; What specifically do you do for work?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs


Mickie is so gorgeous. Can't even tell that she's had a kid already...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie is so gorgeous. Can't even tell that she's had a kid already...


She had a kid? With that body?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She had a kid? With that body?


Yes Sir!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

I enjoyed the show.  The final match should have been a classic.  But a huge botch kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Bianca BelAir did a 450 splash!  But it only got her a two count.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Speaking of botches.  I had the botch of the night and totally screwed up my interaction with Charlotte.  I had my hand out for a high five.  Charlotte went for a handshake.  And the result was that I basically awkwardly grasped her hand for five seconds.  Yikes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm going to be on tv again btw.  Awesome fucking seat!  Dakota Kai, Toni Storm, and Tessa Blanchard are new favorites of mine after the event.

It's been a fun month!  I don't have tickets for anything for a while.  May go to the PPV in LA in September if the card is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of botches.  I had the botch of the night and totally screwed up my interaction with Charlotte.  I had my hand out for a high five.  Charlotte went for a handshake.  And the result was that I basically awkwardly grasped her hand for five seconds.  Yikes!


BOI. Why are you living the life right now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

Grandpa Harold is gone now.  But he deserves all the credit.  He elevated multiple generations of this family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2017)

And in person.  Becky and Charlotte were both better looking imo than Bayley.  Just throwing that out there.

Also, Tessa Blanchard liked one of my tweets.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2017)

Lucky you, my grandparents didn't have much to leave.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lucky you, my grandparents didn't have much to leave.


Sorry to hear that.  I think that's more the norm.  I always hear these older gentlemen at work talking about social security and how they need to hold on a couple more years before they retire.

I don't want that to be me.  Don't want to rely on that when it comes time for me to retire.  I'm in good shape so far.  I actually already have a solid 14 year career going for myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Here's the botch that sort of ruined the last match for me:


May come off better on tv.  WWE probably can play with the camera angle.  They have a million different cameras to work with at this venue.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE is canceling Talking Smack??  Good luck explaining this one.


WWE: People are going off script on this show? We can't have that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2017)

Up late watching some old McGuiness stuff from ROH damn son, what a worker.

I haven't watched too much new stuff so idk how deep ROH roster is currently but I would love to see them showcase pure rules matches again if they don't already. Off the top of my head Cody vs Castle is a pure rules matches I would pay to see.


----------



## teddy (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE is canceling Talking Smack??  Good luck explaining this one.


All i can say is lol at renee finding out about this through twitter


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm telling you guys.  Renee is in the doghouse for marrying Ambrose.  Miz was even sent out there to make fun of her in a story that never went anywhere!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Nia and Alexa are an awful team.  They couldn't even beat Mickie James and Dana Brooke last night.  Brooke is like the biggest jobber on the roster.  Sad!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I think that's more the norm.  I always hear these older gentlemen at work talking about social security and how they need to hold on a couple more years before they retire.
> 
> I don't want that to be me.  Don't want to rely on that when it comes time for me to retire.  I'm in good shape so far.  I actually already have a solid 14 year career going for myself.


eh its extra free money from the government. I wouldn't turn it down myself.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia and Alexa are an awful team.  They couldn't even beat Mickie James and Dana Brooke last night.  Brooke is like the biggest jobber on the roster.  Sad!


well tbh Mickie is a 6 time WWE womens champ.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> eh its extra free money from the government. I wouldn't turn it down myself.



not really free, but ya


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> well tbh Mickie is a 6 time WWE womens champ.


Mickie is really good.  But her partner was Dana Brooke.  Alexa is the champ.  Nia is meant to be indestructible.  It's a house show and good guys always win.  But they shouldn't have in this instance.  Nia and Alexa should win some matches if they are in a big Summerslam match.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 15, 2017)

i wish the Mae Young classic was live on the Network


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i wish the Mae Young classic was live on the Network


I wish I hadn't botched my handshake with Charlotte.  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i wish the Mae Young classic was live on the Network


Same, think they dropped the ball here.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)

Is Dixie Carter really going to show up on Monday?  That could be an absolute debacle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Mantan Web

Vince is officially out of touch.  He can't argue against that narrative anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Naito should leave New Japan if they don't start to let him win more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Toni Storm would be in the world title picture if WWE had her.  She is the perfect marriage of what Vince looks for and what HHH looks for.  Reminds me so much of Becky Lynch as an in-ring performer.

WWE doesn't really need to sign any more women.  They already don't write stories for the women that they have.  And they have new talents like Newell, Kai, Shirai, and Sane all coming in.  But if they could also add Storm... it would be just perfect.

Alicia Fox, Tamina, Carmella, Alexa, Nia, Emma, and especially Dana Brooke should be nervous.  Their value went down this weekend.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> this
> 
> Vince is officially out of touch.  He can't argue against that narrative anymore.


See I thought it got cancelled because of low viewers or something like that. Not because Vince thinks wrestlers should be kept under some creative leash. Its so sad how stifling wwe is now, Vince basically saw the wrestlers actually being entertaining outside of a very scripted segment and decided it would be best if such a show didn't exist. 

Vince much like many people has become too conservative in his old age.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

HHH and Stephanie are pussies though.  It should be possible to get this guy in a room and scream and yell at him and eventually get him to yield on some things.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH and Stephanie are pussies though.  It should be possible to get this guy in a room and scream and yell at him and eventually get him to yield on some things.


I get the feeling Vince is so damn stubborn he wouldn't yield even after a shouting contest. They can't handle him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

sashabankswwe said:
			
		

> sashabankswweYeah Paige's jacket pfpfpfp


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Naito should leave New Japan if they don't start to let him win more.


His gimmick is that he doesnt care


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2017)

all lies. this shit was pre-recorded. i was the one typing and replying to all those posts. john should give me more credit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

John Cena is going to squash Rusev on Sunday.

And no one is going to watch.  Worst selling PPV of the year unless ticket sales improve dramatically.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I get the feeling Vince is so damn stubborn he wouldn't yield even after a shouting contest. They can't handle him.


Then they need to do the right thing and pay an assassin to off him.
Mercifully only a few more years of Vince's nonsense left.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Can't they get Vince committed?  Pretty obvious he isn't of sound mind anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2017)

Why are we fake outraged about talking smack? 

Nobody talked about it for months. I haven't watched since Miz was on.

Also CWC was not live until the finals. So it makes sense for the women to be the same.

also. Big Dave thinks we are getting Styles vs Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Cena/AJ is a big match.  I wanted it when they teased it on Tuesday.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

And I watched Talking Smack.  I raved about Kevin Owens a couple of weeks ago.

Tbh.  The show coming after 205 Live made me less interested.  Also, I was less interested when Daniel Bryan wasn't on.  And he missed a lot of shows recently!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

Miz was right about Kurt Angle.  He is doing a terrible job as GM.  He is letting his personal issues affect his performance.  Roman Reigns tries to kill Strowman.  Roman earns a title shot.  Alexa walks out of her title match and Sasha doesn't get a rematch???  He really does suck.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are we fake outraged about talking smack?
> 
> Nobody talked about it for months. I haven't watched since Miz was on.
> 
> ...


Its not fake outrage, there are people who actually enjoy talking smack since it gives the wrestlers a platform to be creative. Just because a lot of us weren't watching it anymore doesn't excuse Vince's decision.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 16, 2017)

Talking smack was too dangerous, it wasn't getting roman over so in the best interest of the company vince removed it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its not fake outrage, there are people who actually enjoy talking smack since it gives the wrestlers a platform to be creative. Just because a lot of us weren't watching it anymore doesn't excuse Vince's decision.


nobody was literally talking or watching anymore.

I thought it got stale.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz was right about Kurt Angle.  He is doing a terrible job as GM.  He is letting his personal issues affect his performance.  Roman Reigns tries to kill Strowman.  Roman earns a title shot.  Alexa walks out of her title match and Sasha doesn't get a rematch???  He really does suck.



Norman Reigns should be suspended for at least 90days. That asshole almost killed Braun Strowman. We were all in tears and selling the promo real hard. They did not even bother and show the finish to the slater vs hawkins match. Jamie Noble said he would sacrifice himself and tried to stand in the ambulance's way if he had the chance just to save Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nobody was literally talking or watching anymore.
> 
> I thought it got stale.


I think you need a good moderator too though.  And Shane was terrible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think you need a good moderator too though.  And Shane was terrible.


True obviously its because Daniel is a father now tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nobody was literally talking or watching anymore.
> 
> I thought it got stale.


Nope apparently Vince didn't like the shooting so he cancelled the show. Sports Illustrated actually reported it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nobody was literally talking or watching anymore.
> 
> I thought it got stale.


I still watched it every now and then. If smackdown hadn't got so fucking boring I would have watched it more.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2017)

> There were people within WWE who were not happy at the participante of the women's tournament because they were not "hot" and weren't good looking enough for WWE standards. Reportedly, WWE did give some of the women makeovers.
> A lot of people have compared Big Cass to Test "from another generation" mainly in reference to their great size/look and limited in-ring wrestling ability. Test was never able to convey a strong personality and Cass for his part is much better at promos.
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter.


utterly swept away by By Bijū Hachimaki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

The Dixie Train is coming to RAW tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> three living things


Old habits die hard. wwe will always be up in arms over how the women "should" look.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Several of the women were hot btw.  Don't know about that story.  Seems made up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2017)

Legend said:


> This




that's the most retarded thing wwe related that i've read this month


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

It's not true.  There is an anti-wwe sentiment with a lot of writers covering wrestling.  And they just blatantly make stuff up sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't believe any of the stories about the broken gimmick.  No way should Anthem sell it for a mere 15k.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2017)

we will probably see the broken gimmick at next years WM


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not interested in the Broken Gimmick.  But the Hardys are really boring right now.  I basically want to change the channel every time I see them.  Anything that improves the characters would be a welcome change.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2017)

Shut the fuck up pussies and watch kota ibushi vs naito and grow some fucking hair on your chest.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut the fuck up pussies and watch kota ibushi vs naito and grow some fucking hair on your chest.


If its not on youtube, netflix or the network then I'll probably never get around to watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

If Naito doesn't win then NJ is just as bad at booking as the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2017)

That match was okay but then they completely lost me near the end.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2017)

Never watched Dixie Carter before, so I guess I'm lightweight intrigued to see her on WWE as she is a new character to me


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Chad Gable is going to come out as Kurt's bastard son.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2017)

tiger mask w solos 

fuck Naito won


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Script Angle to make out with Dixie in the middle of the ring tonight.  That's an awesome way to humiliate Angle and get revenge on him for being a TNA guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Brian killed him!!  And Rusev is awesome.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2017)

Rusev would be face of WWE if he didn't happen to be a dirty foreigner who isn't lucky enough to be Canadian or Irish.  Since they're the only foreigners allowed to be liked by Vince.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Rusev would be face of WWE if he didn't happen to be a dirty foreigner who isn't lucky enough to be Canadian or Irish.  Since they're the only foreigners allowed to be liked by Vince.


There is also the rumor of Vince thinking Rusev is too ugly to be with Lana. So there is him hating on dude's game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Ambrose opening Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Cant wait to see Strongman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Recap on the Angle story line.    And isn't his family sharing the Jarrett name now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Hell yeah, baby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

The lovable lunatic out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Get this jobber off my TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh geez the puns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Wait so no long promo?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Just go away Ambrose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Is Rollins throwing shade at Ambrose with that comment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Three years after and now the apology comes out.    Crowd cheered for that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Rollins terrible on the mic.  Ambrose just needs to fight in dark matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Well thankfully Miz is out to better this segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

It's sad that Jizz is the best part of this segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Are those Roman chants I'm hearing in the background.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

The crowd is pathetic chanting for Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are those Roman chants I'm hearing in the background.


Yes they are


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2017)

Ok Joe needs to win tonight just to make the third person to help Dean and Seth be Roman.  Plus Joe vs Brock is something that needs to be a long term rivalry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Only a major fucking threat like the Miz would force the Shield to reunite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Only a major fucking threat like the Miz would force the Shield to reunite.



Well the need cheers for the guy.  Having Roman trying to kill the company's biggest baby face in Strowman didn't help win over the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

The women have gotten as boring as Ambrose.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2017)

InB4 Strowman interferes and F4way at SS.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Sexy Maryse


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Heyyyy Bayylleeeeeeyyyyyyyyy, I wanna knowww.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Love that slowly dying Bayley crowd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

You know it Corey


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Changed the channel as soon as I saw Bayley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Nia out for her feeding.   Well what are the chances Banks ends up joining the fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

So SS is basically fatal four ways and three way matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Only WWE can fuck up someone like Bayley.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Alright, so on Raw, only 4 Ladies are legimitatley featured. Sasha, Alexa, Nia & Bayley. What about Emma, Mickie, Dana & Alicia. Also where is Summer Rae?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

The fatal 4 way Summerslam match is stupid.  Definitely a bathroom break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Alright, so on Raw, only 4 Ladies are legimitatley featured. Sasha, Alexa, Nia & Bayley. What about Emma, Mickie, Dana & Alicia. Also where is Summer Rae?


Maybe after Summerslam they will get a chance?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Alright, so on Raw, only 4 Ladies are legimitatley featured. Sasha, Alexa, Nia & Bayley. What about Emma, Mickie, Dana & Alicia. Also where is Summer Rae?


Gibbs, you already know Mickie is nothing more than a jobber now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Why the fuck do matches turn around during commercial breaks?  Does that make any sense??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Gibbs, you already know Mickie is nothing more than a jobber now.


She definitely was brought back to be an enhancement girl.  Not to go for the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Gibbs, you already know Mickie is nothing more than a jobber now.


Thats sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Well Banks out.  And Bayley with the pin due to the distraction.  So she's on a mini winning streak then.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

And on Smackdown really only Charlotte, Becky, Natalya, Tamina &Carmella are featured. They have nothing going on for the Champ Naoim & who knows what Lana is up to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats sad


One of the many reasons I haven't watched RAW in months beside the Joe/Lesnar segments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Seeing people be happy with tweets while putting Kurts face was really counterproductive


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

And seriously, Renee Young found out through Twitter from a friend of mine that Talking Smack was cancelled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

A collaboration with ESPN.....  Didn't that company have to lay off a bit of it's employees earlier this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> A collaboration with ESPN.....  Didn't that company have to lay off a bit of it's employees earlier this year.


Yep. Also dat Steph wank


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Damn, Ronda at the Espys was straight fire.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Get this Roman wankfest off my TV

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Corey confirmed snitch .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

The Jetsons with an animated Big Show in the background poster.  They really are going for the brats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Really Titus Brand really need marque wins to become credible.  But that's really up to Vince to make that happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep. Also dat Steph wank


I wanna just pound that evil corporate bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Eww cruiserweight matches

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

It's time to give up on the women's division. Tessa Blanchard is fighting Rachel Ellering on Saturday and that match is available for free.  I just need to start watching stuff like that instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wanna just pound that evil corporate bitch.


Dont blame you. Although honestly would rather not meet her myself.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Get this Roman wankfest off my TV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Great you just posted porn for God Movement


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo out next you pretty much know what that means.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

What have I missed so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I have sort of decided that I don't care how good the wrestling is if I'm not invested in the wrestlers.  Sorry Mustafi Ali.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Great you just posted porn for God Movement


Look at dis one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What have I missed so far.


Nothing really.  Thumbs down show so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What have I missed so far.


Seth and Dean getting rekted. Confirmed 4 way for womens title . Shitty cruiser match and teases.l


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have sort of decided that I don't care how good the wrestling is if I'm not invested in the wrestlers.  Sorry Mustafi Ali.


That Inverted 450 Splash tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth and Dean getting rekted. Confirmed 4 way for womens title . Shitty cruiser match and teases.l


So nothing of worth. Kinda par for RAW tbh. Only 1.5 hours of actual content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Look at dis one.


God movement is Vince confirmed .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That Inverted 450 Splash tho


Nice.  But I'm not that into it.  Would rather see a Toni Storm top rope leg drop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Please bury Enzo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo wearing Gucci.  Still looks like trash.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Is Enzo cutting the same promo he has cut twice already??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

So the Enzo/Cass feud is ongoing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo reduced from Cass's hype-man to Big Show's hype-man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo is going to be in the Big Show's corner.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo is relying on a lot of revisionist history with this promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

What is the deal with Cass/Graves?  Is this going somewhere?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Well enzo not being Dean Ambrose. Stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

The fuck is this.   Man I feel sorry for that kid.   And didn't Enzo just cut a promo on not bolting from a fight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.   Man I feel sorry for that kid.   And didn't Enzo just cut a promo on not bolting from a fight.


Heels are faces and faces are heels. Topkek.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.   Man I feel sorry for that kid.   And didn't Enzo just cut a promo on not bolting from a fight.


Lol.  I was barely paying attention.  But it does seem like he was talking about never quitting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Enzo a bitch man. Talks shit all the time plus never backs it up and Cass always had to salvage the situation whenever Enzo got them into some shit. When Cass got fed up with that shit Enzo moved on to using Big Show as his new Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Well there went Enzo made to look like shit with that run in.   But Big Show had to get dominated at the last part of that fight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

That made Enzo look absolutely terrible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Braun defo stopping Roman tonight.
Also fucks sake but does Roman have any other lines other than "This is my yard."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

< chants for Roman in Shield.              < boos him as a main eventer.             Kek.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Get your shit together Kurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Poor Finn . Hes lost his job.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Finn is totally directionless.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Finn is totally directionless.


Demon King v. Bray feud would have been the most obvious and intriguing feud. Then WWE killed Wyatt's momentum. Then they stuck Finn in limbo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I thought he could have feuded with Miz after their good Miz TV segment on the Payback Pre-show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought he could have feuded with Miz after their good Miz TV segment on the Payback Pre-show.


Another potentially good feud. Instead we're stuck with Dean v. Miz Act 10 with Seth being brought in for cheap SHIELD tease pops.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

The current roster is so fucking boring. They all need some cocaine fueled promos, hook vince up with some too while you're at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Elias Samson is so much bigger and stronger than Finn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

RIP Guitar. It sacrificed itself nobly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

One more time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

The crowd actually fucking hates Elias. This man is a heat magnet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

That was a fuck you to TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

It's weird that Graves hates Samson.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Demon King v. Bray feud would have been the most obvious and intriguing feud. Then WWE killed Wyatt's momentum. Then they stuck Finn in limbo.



Whelp speaking of Bray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh hey we might actually get Bray-Balor after all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Here comes incoherent speeches


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

FInally Balor/Bray


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Come on!  Bray needs to keep winning!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

So they are continuing the Balor/Wyatt feud after getting side tracked with Wyatt/Rollins.  And Wyatt with the nonsense promos.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations to Joe.  He did the impossible.  He made Brock care again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

So Bayley/Banks next week and what are the chances Nia and Bliss decide to join in that fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Bayley/Banks next week and what are the chances Nia and Bliss decide to join in that fun.


Bliss and Nia are going to interfere in the match.  And Alexa is going to be punished by having to face them all.  It has happened a million times before.  It honestly makes Alexa look really fucking stupid.  Oh well.  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Top Guys


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Jojo looking sexilicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Another piss break


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2017)

braun better interfere in tonight's match and prevent norman from winning ffs


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe the Cruiserweight match at Summerslam will be a 6 pack challenge?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Titus is protecting his client. Smart manager. Akira being ungrateful AF rn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Titus has a heart of gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not watching Battleground.  I'm going to be out of town.  Besides, the PPV is shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Kurt Angle time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Stop with the what chant


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Jason Jordan? Chad Gable? Charlie Haas? Swagger?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Oh wow they are going with the illegitimate son angle. Has to be one of American Alpha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Topkek. Kurt wants to laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Sandow??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

This is just absurd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Hahahaha


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

RIP American Alpha then?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

No Dixie Carter.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

So who's the Mother? Jazz???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

The hell........    So it's a bastard child story line they are doing with Angle.    And I take it that all she wrote for the American Alphas tag team then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Sharmell is the baby mama.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

LMAO.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

There is no pay off to that storyline lmfao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

At this point killing Vince will be a mercy for Wrestling. You know 100% he was behind this shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Fuck sakes this is what you get when you have sitcom writers doing the story lines.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Well guess AA joining the rest of NXT talent that gets destroyed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2017)

Howling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Keep forgetting that this is the same company that did this with Vince and the payoff was Hornswoggle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

These guys haven't evolved.  They think stories that worked in the 90's will work in 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Revival should squash these guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2017)

I take back what I said, I think Vince might have had too much cocaine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Just finish them already!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Man I kinda want to call 
quits on Raw but strongman


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Boring show this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

It's like legit an accomplishment to make it through the first two and a half hours of the show tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Hardyz taking Ls


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

That was actually a good match despite ref botching the count near the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hardyz taking Ls


They actually need to lose this feud to set up their becoming broken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Wilder wasn't on time.  So good presence of mind by Dawson to kick out of the twist of fate at 2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They actually need to lose this feud to set up their becoming broken.


Nah I get it just that Im sure Hardy fans are throwing tantrums


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

They are boring.  They are old.  And they dress like it's 20 years ago.  I'm ready for the nostalgia pops to stop.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Just realized this thread is over 50K in posts.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2017)

Minatos SM amped striking speed supplemented by FTG warping to catch gai off guard?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Titus is a good guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

This is smart.  They need to advertise the weekly matches more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2017)

Well here is Strowman.    That pop.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2017)

So does this mean fatal 4 way at summerslam?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So does this mean fatal 4 way at summerslam?


Most likely. That way Brock can drop the title without being pinned.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So does this mean fatal 4 way at summerslam?


No singles matches at Summerslam this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No singles matches at Summerslam this year.


Rusev beating Jinder 1v1 for the title no worries.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev beating Jinder 1v1 for the title no worries.


Rusev gonna job to Cena again tjis Sunday.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev beating Jinder 1v1 for the title no worries.




Thinking Cena's not getting title #17.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

I would actually like to see Rollins/Ambrose vs Sheamus/Cesaro at Summerslam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2017)

We are probably going to have Sheamus/Cesaro v The Revival v Gallows/Anderson v the Hardys though tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rusev gonna job to Cena again tjis Sunday.





The Juice Man said:


> Thinking Cena's not getting title #17.


Fuck y'all. Believe in Ruru.
Also:
The first Universal Championship match was 330 days ago (on August 21, 2016). Since then, there have been 46 matches (including dark matches/house shows) when it was on the line. Kevin Owens competed in 43 of them.
Fucking part-timers.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck y'all. Believe in Ruru.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That made Enzo look absolutely terrible.



Enzo gots nuclear heat right now. Cass also has heat for being outspoken trump fan, but its nothing compared to Enzo right now. He got kicked off the bus and is getting miz treatment.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2017)

enzo should quit wrestling and do some acting instead. he'll be perfect in a cop/prison drama series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

I predict that Enzo and Cass will be back together as a tag team in two months.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2017)

can't wait to read how they came to this decision. Was Vince watching Maury?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Meltzer hedging his bets and changing his mind again.  The guy is such a fraud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2017)

now that I think about it....

how was this all gonna ruin Kurt career if he didn't come clean about this?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> now that I think about it....
> 
> how was this all gonna ruin Kurt career if he didn't come clean about this?


It's stupid.  This whole storyline was ridiculous.  Look how flat the live crowd was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2017)

Meltzer on WOR: "Chad Gable has the potential in 3 years, 4 years to be the best guy in the company"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> now that I think about it....
> 
> how was this all gonna ruin Kurt career if he didn't come clean about this?


I guess they went back on the affair storyline with steph and decided to make Jordan his son at the last minute.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

I don't believe that about Chad Gable.  He may be able to get to IC or US title level though.  I think he needs to be a cocky heel like a Carlito type.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2017)

Gable doesn't even have an ounce of drawing power, charisma and talent his fake father has 

honestly, i dont give a darn about Gable. i wanna know who's the mother


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2017)

Strauman vs. Reigns vs. Joe vs. Brock is keeping Raw alive.

I'm excited for that match.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2017)

Norman and Brock is killing the ratings

we don't need part timers and fat fucks who can't wrestle


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2017)

writing is killing the ratings, Brock is a star and one of the biggest draws


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2017)

how can he draw if he's making an appearance every 3 months? rofl


----------



## Kuya (Jul 18, 2017)

it's written that he's the champ so blame the writers if he has the belt and ur mad at that

he's a top 2 all time MMA draw and is always one of the most entertaining acts every time he appears in WWE. he is a special attraction and elevates the show EVERY TIME. saying Brock isn't a draw is false.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2017)

Brock is a draw, he just shouldn't be champion for prolonged periods of time. If the Fatal-4-Way does happen it'd be the perfect way for him to drop the belt without eating the pin or tapping out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Strauman vs. Reigns vs. Joe vs. Brock is keeping Raw alive.
> 
> I'm excited for that match.


We returnin to the big boys era. People finally sick of the vanilla midgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> We returnin to the big boys era. People finally sick of the vanilla midgets.


Braun certainly makes me feel as if I'm watching a more Attitude Era style at times.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock is a draw, he just shouldn't be champion for prolonged periods of time. If the Fatal-4-Way does happen it'd be the perfect way for him to drop the belt without eating the pin or tapping out.


I would put in on Joe believe it or not.  Braun can win later.  Joe is the flavor of the month right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

We are so close to the Titus Brand being a successful group.  But VKM seems determined to make sure they never get any momentum.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

So starting SD with Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Jinder still sucks at promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

Welp xenophobia at it's best.  If you want boos, speak the different language.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Jinder can't cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

Hmm, so a single match between one of the Usos and New Day.  And they are recapping that garbage rap battle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

Well Becky and Charlotte walked right into that set up.  And Tamina now Lana's pimp.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

That decision by Shane makes no goddamn sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That decision by Shane makes no goddamn sense.



Vince hell bent on sinking SD anyway he can.  Gimps the show by taking their best talkers now ends Talking Smack.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

That theme son g is stuck in my head.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

This really should be an awesome heel gimmick.  Hopefully WWE doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Bwhahahahahahaha!  Sami you loser!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

I bet Cena voted for Hillary


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

Captain America


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Cena cuts the same promo all the time.  But he definitely cuts a fiery promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Ugh, Natalya on commentary?  Who came up with this idea?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Becky/Charlotte on Smackdown.  Bayley/Sasha on Raw.  Why is WWE booking these matches?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Wow.  Becky made Charlotte tap?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

The glow belt sucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

AJ/Nakamura match bound to be interference by Corbin & Owens.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh it's a tag team match, never mind then.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would put in on Joe believe it or not.  Braun can win later.  Joe is the flavor of the month right now.


Brock is one of three(?) Draws in the entire wrestling world. Joe might be hot but he had a hard time putting a few hundred in ROH seats during the greatest Indy push of all time and then failed again at TNA w/Styles and Angle.

Even though I'm sure you want Braun or Roman to do the job it then turns the strap into a hot potato. And they need that strap along with Brock to put over whoever they choose at WM(which IMO shouldn't be done until WM35).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Oh it's a tag team match, never mind then.


WWE kept saying "for the first time ever!"  They should never say that about a Baron Corbin match.  The guy isn't even over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2017)

Also, I think banishing Ellsworth has hurt Carmella's momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)

Tye Dillinger v Aiden English on the pre-show again!!!  Congratulations guys!  You made the card!  Midcard for life!!!!!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Gable doesn't even have an ounce of drawing power, charisma and talent his fake father has
> 
> honestly, i dont give a darn about Gable. i wanna know who's the mother



Mixing him up with Jason Jordan here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2017)

Missed SD tonight because studying for my PCAT tomorrow. How was it?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tye Dillinger v Aiden English on the pre-show again!!!  Congratulations guys!  You made the card!  Midcard for life!!!!!!


Tye needed more than just the number ten going for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD tonight because studying for my PCAT tomorrow. How was it?


It was missable.  Not a very good show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD tonight because studying for my PCAT tomorrow. How was it?



SD has fallen off and seems very Vince hands on


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2017)

Vince and dunn need to go away.
They are literally so out of touch it isn't funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince and dunn need to go away.
> They are literally so out of touch it isn't funny.



Not sure if that will work.  WWE still has absolutely no real competition.  If NJPW grows in the US that'll be what happens.  But being the clear number 1 will make anyone slack off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if that will work.  WWE still has absolutely no real competition.  If NJPW grows in the US that'll be what happens.  But being the clear number 1 will make anyone slack off.




Its not even that its just vince doing vince shit


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its not even that its just vince doing vince shit



Even so, with Vince/Dunn gone they'll likely be an upswing in quality for a while I don't doubt.  But, without true competition there's going to be a complacency setting in no matter who is in charge.

Plus if there is another top organization.  Whoever is the boss can't get away with being a tyrant.  The stars could have more a chance to turn around and say "Fuck off, I'm going to NJPW (or wherever) with similar income.".  Today they really can't do that.  Job security is still a worry for many.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)

Vince watched Talking Smack for the first time ever after watching the Raw Talk after Great Balls of Fire.  He disliked that episode of Raw Talk and realized that he needed to check out the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)

Battleground really isn't selling well.  There have been major cuts to ticket prices.  And now Cena is reduced to begging people to attend.  Smh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Battleground really isn't selling well.  There have been major cuts to ticket prices.  And now Cena is reduced to begging people to attend.  Smh.


LOL so desperate but they really don't give anyone a reason to want to go to the ppv. what interesting matches are happening? SD is a shitshow and has been ever since they took the nxt writer off.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)

Add Sasha/Alexa and put the Raw Women's Title on the line.  My interest in the show will rise dramatically.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2017)

Nia looks a lot better in that video than she does in the actual show.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2017)

Ticket sales are suffering because they have Jinder and Rusev in two of the top matches on the card. If they're going to sell Jinder as a top talent, I think they have to go harder on the matches for other shows. 

Also, maybe they need to led both shows have matches on PPV's again. ANd perhaps the alternating thing can be which titles are defended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Wow, that doesn't even look like Becky.

My opinion on Battleground.  It has two lame stipulation matches.  It has another multi-women match.  And I don't love Nakamura or Corbin.  So this card never had a chance at winning me over.

Tbh.  On paper Money in the Bank was pretty lame too.  But it turned into an okay show because the main event was good.  KO and AJ need to have a great performance Sunday night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

can't they even come up with a different finish in Jinder's matches ffs?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Cobra clutch slam.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

no, i mean, they always go for the indian midgets to interfere in the match during the last minute and get their ass beaten then once orton goes back to the ring with his back turned on jinder, he gets cobra clutched slam and doesn't even bother kicking out of it


----------



## teddy (Jul 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder can't cut a promo to save his life.


He can, it's just the same promo week after week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah I'm wondering if the stipulations are their desperate way of trying to drive up sales. lol aint gonna work.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> no, i mean, they always go for the indian midgets to interfere in the match during the last minute and get their ass beaten then once orton goes back to the ring with his back turned on jinder, he gets cobra clutched slam and doesn't even bother kicking out of it


Yeah, I don't get it.  Why doesn't Orton kick out?  It's such a weak move.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I don't get it.  Why doesn't Orton kick out?  It's such a weak move.



Is Randall booked this weak nowadays?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2017)

Orton goes up and down in his power level. He'll go from being toe to toe with Cena to struggling with Mahal.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Personally, I would refuse to put Jinder over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

I will no sell his finisher. Khallas literally means done or finished here. I won't be done until i dead weight my ass if he ever attempts that move on me  lets see those biceps pop lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2017)

Mahal has the look........it's just those legs remind me of the Psycho Sid top rope botch


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

yeah the perfect look for a juiced up indian


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

Mahal always has a stupid look on his face.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2017)

Juiced up and a push in WWE go hand in hand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Even so, with Vince/Dunn gone they'll likely be an upswing in quality for a while I don't doubt.  But, without true competition there's going to be a complacency setting in no matter who is in charge.
> 
> Plus if there is another top organization.  Whoever is the boss can't get away with being a tyrant.  The stars could have more a chance to turn around and say "Fuck off, I'm going to NJPW (or wherever) with similar income.".  Today they really can't do that.  Job security is still a worry for many.


I get what you mean. 

But there is a difference between being lazy and being crazy.

And 70 year old something Vince who is clearly all out of fucks and common sense to give.

Like the proof is in the quality between WWE and NXT itself or any WWE event that has gotten praised recently. 
And the common factor tends to be that Vince really has no input.
And when those successful wrestlers or events reach Vince it becomes hell.

Everything just points to Vince being fucking out of his mind.


I mean Vince might be the greatest. But he's overstayed his welcome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Impact on now. It's funny that Alberto is being pushed face here yet is suppose to be indefinitely suspended for an altercation with his fiance/girlfriend Paige.    Man did Jarrett back the wrong horse here and they are suppose to be on rebuild mode yet again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

It just seems like same old TNA to me.  Wrestlers that sign with Global Force Wrestling are just nuts in my opinion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Very fun X division match.  So GFW is giving that division some love, which shouldn't be the case if they wouldn't have allowed fucking Hogan and friend to squash it in the first place when he was hired and had influence there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Squash woman's match.  Well at least the made the heel champ look strong but damn it'll be some time before the division is back any competition with WWE's.  

Oh Angle's Jarrett's wife is out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2017)

Where is dean ambrose? the poster???

hows this school shit going for u?

I got accepted into a uni now im going nuts for money.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Well GFW allowing their nice girl to actually use a kendo stick instead of teasing how to use it.   Well if this is leading to Gail getting one more title run then I'm for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

A lot of AAA guys being used tonight.   Probably one of the reasons why Konan came back.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Impact on now. It's funny that Alberto is being pushed face here yet is suppose to be indefinitely suspended for an altercation with his fiance/girlfriend Paige.    Man did Jarrett back the wrong horse here and they are suppose to be on rebuild mode yet again.



Seems like though Paige is the one who is going to be in the biggest amount of Legal trouble from this though.  If it turns out it was her who was doing this while it might hurt Alberto a little long term he might be ok for GFW level events


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Again the X division getting some love tonight.    Fun six man tag.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

There should be a clause in any creative contracts for any wrestling company that coming up with shit story lines or crappy skit is subjected to mandatory corporal punishment.  Skits just like what I just saw has to stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2017)

Lot of TV bleeping words tonight for this show.  And so it's Alberto feuding with Konan's crew.    Though I wished Hernadez would have resigned to complete LAX.  That tag team seem incomplete without him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Where is dean ambrose? the poster???
> 
> hows this school shit going for u?
> 
> I got accepted into a uni now im going nuts for money.


Congrats man. Which Uni you get into?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Congrats man. Which Uni you get into?


Eastern Illinois university.

Tryna figure out how all this money shit works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Eastern Illinois university.
> 
> Tryna figure out how all this money shit works.


Gotcha. Good luck and have fun man. Uni comes and goes in a flash. Got 1 more year left a UGA yet it feels like just yesterday I started. I lucked out with scholarships otherwise I'd be fucked by all the money shit too


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2017)

My big news is that I accepted a transfer and I'm moving in three weeks.  So things are going to get pretty hectic for me around here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gotcha. Good luck and have fun man. Uni comes and goes in a flash. Got 1 more year left a UGA yet it feels like just yesterday I started. I lucked out with scholarships otherwise I'd be fucked by all the money shit too


I'm a start applying for a shit ton of scholarships.


What was uni like for u so far?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a start applying for a shit ton of scholarships.
> 
> 
> What was uni like for u so far?


It comes in cycles for me. You have periods where there aren't anything going on in classes so you can chill and relax with friends or find stuff to do on campus and then there are hell periods where ALL the classes just stack project deadlines, tests, labs, papers, etc... on you so it can be very overwhelming if you don't learn how to budget your time. But all in all its a very enjoyable experience. You get to meet new people and experience a more independent style of living.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It comes in cycles for me. You have periods where there aren't anything going on in classes so you can chill and relax with friends or find stuff to do on campus and then there are hell periods where ALL the classes just stack project deadlines, tests, labs, papers, etc... on you so it can be very overwhelming if you don't learn how to budget your time. But all in all its a very enjoyable experience. You get to meet new people and experience a more independent style of living.


Were u stressed? I'm worrying about I won't enjoy the experience because I wanna pass all my classes. Like there is a bar 15 mins walking distance from the door room I'm tryna get.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Were u stressed? I'm worrying about I won't enjoy the experience because I wanna pass all my classes. Like there is a bar 15 mins walking distance from the door room I'm tryna get.


It does get a little stressful at first but after a while you get used to it. As long as you aren't stupid you should be able to easily do well in classes and have fun and enjoy life at the same time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It does get a little stressful at first but after a while you get used to it. As long as you aren't stupid you should be able to easily do well in classes and have fun and enjoy life at the same time.


The biggest stress for me is leaving my family tbh. Like damn I'm leaving my dog, and my little brother already left for the army so once I leave my youngest brother will be alone and he's been acting out. Plus I'm my moms only child so she's been driving me nuts cause she been all emotional so I been feeling bad lmao.


Shit like damn I gotta go start my own life too.

Also if I do move there I'll be watching summer slam by myself and I'm not used to that lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Where is dean ambrose? the poster???
> 
> hows this school shit going for u?
> 
> I got accepted into a uni now im going nuts for money.



Yo. School's going fine but what I did was go community, build up my studying time and then applied for uni.

The best thing to do as what you have done, apply for scholarships, apply for FAFSA , and possibly loans if you're going to a really good one. Also if you're going to live on campus it's gonna cost a penny. I'm not planning on that myself but if you are a partier then yea it's best to do that.

Also congrats dude


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2017)

If the E' went back to TV-14 in 2011' Jay Briscoe would be top5 all time draw by now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2017)

i am not about that school life but congrats anyways guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2017)

Interesting day.  Went to a local convention that had guest ranging from the original Red Power Ranger to the DBZ villains VA of Frieza and Cell.    One of the panels I sat trough had Booker T and Kevin Nash talking.  Didn't know Booker was wanting to run for mayor in Houston in 2019.  Also explained why he stopped with the Spinaroonie, pushed his radio show, and his wrestling school.    Nash was something else.  The man comes to the convention three days off of knee sugury and pretty much was pushing a show he had finish filming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe I've just been out of the loop for a while but it looks like BRAUNNNNNNNNNN has some new merch.

I like it. Its simple but it works.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a start applying for a shit ton of scholarships.
> 
> 
> What was uni like for u so far?



No need to worry! College is all a process.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting day.  Went to a local convention that had guest ranging from the original Red Power Ranger to the DBZ villains VA of Frieza and Cell.    One of the panels I sat trough had Booker T and Kevin Nash talking.  Didn't know Booker was wanting to run for mayor in Houston in 2019.  Also explained why he stopped with the Spinaroonie, pushed his radio show, and his wrestling school.    Nash was something else.  The man comes to the convention three days off of knee sugury and pretty much was pushing a show he had finish filming.


Sounds cool, shame about Nash and his constant knees problems.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2017)

Anything new about 2k18??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds cool, shame about Nash and his constant knees problems.



The guy doesn't mind.  The amount of times he's brought up his royalty checks during the panel.    One of the questions asked was whether or not if Sting had been the third guy when the NWO started he replied how every time he looks at his royalty checks how happy it was that it was Hogan that was chosen as the third man.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The guy doesn't mind.  The amount of times he's brought up his royalty checks during the panel.    One of the questions asked was whether or not if Sting had been the third guy when the NWO started he replied how every time he looks at his royalty checks how happy it was that it was Hogan that was chosen as the third man.


Lmao. I don't blame him for being like that but its also part of the reason why WCW 99' went to shit. when he was in creative.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2017)

Yikes at SD betting odds.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Anything new about 2k18??


A bunch of new info came out for the game a few days ago. Full backstage free roaming for one and intergender matches are in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> A bunch of new info came out for the game a few days ago. Full backstage free roaming for one and *intergender matches are in*.


Going to enjoy making Roman tap to the Dis-Arm-Her


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao. I don't blame him for being like that but its also part of the reason why WCW 99' went to shit. when he was in creative.



That's exactly why I say fuck Kevin Nash to this day.

On a much much lighter note.





Taeler Hendrix

Reactions: Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

This Jew looking fucker is always in every pre-show panel and I still have no idea who he is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> That's exactly why I say fuck Kevin Nash to this day.
> 
> On a much much lighter note.
> 
> ...




I remember her.  Fucking TNA misused her by having her job out to all the matches she was on. 


Well at least she got to be in the ring with one of best women and asses in the ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Jew looking fucker is always in every pre-show panel and I still have no idea who he is.


Sam Roberts is a shit podcast host that has some cool interviews despite his inability to think about the shit he says before asking.

Check his interview with Xpac for reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

This is actually a good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Damn English won. Clean too. Good match though. 0/1 in predictions.
Man is going places. First beats Orton. Then Dillinger.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Want the Usos to retain but can't see them doing it cleanly but also want this feud to be over so they don't drag it to SS. So either Usos win clean or New Day win and Usos lose rematch on SD


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

He kicked out of that superkick?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Usos/New Day chemistry is GOAT tier.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Great match. But dammit wanted Usos to retain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2017)

That match was fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Wonder who New Day will feud with though? Other than Usos SD has no credible Heel teams. It has to be whoever is messing with Breezango.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That match was fire


Usos and New Day have mastered the Tag fundamentals. And they have great chemistry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Want the Usos to retain but can't see them doing it cleanly but also want this feud to be over so they don't drag it to SS. So either Usos win clean or *New Day win and Usos lose rematch on SD*


Fuck this I'm stupid. Have them have a another killer match at Summerslam and have New Day retain. Can't waste a fire match on SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2017)

If Shinsuke loses to Corbin im going to snap then watch SDL on Tuesday


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If Shinsuke loses to Corbin im going to snap then watch SDL on Tuesday


Both men really can't afford loses (well I guess Corbin could but I hate when the MITB holder starts losing matches and feuds. It isn't a good trend to nurture). I think a DQ loss for Corbin would be best. Have him snap, get DQed and then during the post-match beating have Naka fight back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

WWE has sense. DQ finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

They're booking Nakamura too weakly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Corbin used some strong bear hugs to effectively choke the life from the arena.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Is it too early to say I'm happy I didn't waste 100 bucks to see this in person?

Yawn. Game of thrones is only 10minutes away thank God.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is it too early to say I'm happy I didn't waste 100 bucks to see this in person?
> 
> Yawn. Game of thrones is only 10minutes away thank God.


It'd be a waste of money going to any PPV not named Wrestelmania, Summerslam, Royal Rumble or Survivor Series. Also PPV has been decent so far. Pre-show match was decent. Tag match was lit. Corbin/Naka was decent before the finish and honestly a non-finish is the best way to protect Naka and Corbin's credibility.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Naomi on commentary please kill me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

Lana needs to bring the bun back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Becky NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

The bookies were right. Natalya at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Potential Match of the Night right here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Face of America. Always. Granted that ending was...odd. I though they'd do something with the ref bump but they didn't. Weird.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm glad to sit this one out.  Looks like WWE is choosing the wrong winners tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2017)

The most predictable finish


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Rusev losing. Fuck that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> The most predictable finish


Actually thought WWE would have some balls and have Rusev get the W. Yeah right. Saw the finish coming as soon as Rusev set up the tables.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice to see petty nationalist USA number 1 dick waiving wins out again.

I wonder what Rusev has done to be sent to be destroyed by Cena for the 1235262476237 time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Nice to see petty nationalist USA number 1 dick waiving wins out again.
> 
> I wonder what Rusev has done to be sent to be destroyed by Cena for the 1235262476237 time


WWE still pissed at Rusev getting married that derailed their awful Ziggler/Lana plans


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Bruv how they going to end that Fashion Files on a cliffhanger?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Aiden English winning, Fashion Files and Tag Match are literally the best parts about the PPV so far.
Sami also should win. No ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2017)

The Tag was the best match of the day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Legend said:


> The Tag was the best match of the day


Its funny. The pre-show match was good and the Tag Match was so lit and then the entire PPV just fell flat from there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Literally a year ago at Battleground Sami beat KO in a potential WWE Match of the Year and now he's relegated to this. Man deserves better. Tye should be the one feuding with Mike n' Maria.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

This ppv


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

At least Sami gets a PPV W. Feels like forever.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2017)

Mike should have won this match, he needs the momentum, Sami can eat pins and not be affected by it

Like said above, Tye should be feuding with with Mike and Maria


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Let Jinder win clean and get Orton the hell away from the title scene. That's all I ask. I'll forgive all the meh we've gotten tonight if Jinder wins clean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

They can't let this man win clean can they?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Samir is dead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

LMAO "C'mon Orton you've disgraced your family"


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2017)

What the fuck? Great Khali?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

KHALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Yo what the fuck has this PPV even been ever since the Corbin/Naka match ended?


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2017)

>Khali returns

LOLWWE


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 23, 2017)

Khali, Orton, Jinder in an main event storyline


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Honestly its time to nuke WWE HQ. Take out Vinnie Mac and the whole creative staff and upper management in one go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2017)

Worst ppv of the year.

I need Vince to step down so bad

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Usos and New Day Match of the Night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2017)

Didn't watch a second of it.  Sounds pretty bad though from reading results.

Has Vince deliberately made Smackdown the B show?  Has he sabotaged that show to boost Raw?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Didn't watch a second of it.  Sounds pretty bad though from reading results.
> 
> Has Vince deliberately made Smackdown the B show?  Has he sabotaged that show to boost Raw?


Wouldn't be surprised. Its Vince. He'd be that petty. Ever since SD beat RAW in the ratings that one week there has been a slight but noticeable decline in ratings and increase in questionable booking so...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2017)

Natalya/Naomi.  Is that match really going to be on the Summerslam card?  That screams bathroom break to me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2017)

Vince sabotaging SD so Raw can be considered the better product is like chopping off your right hand so you are forced to spank it with your left

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Natalya/Naomi.  Is that match really going to be on the Summerslam card?  That screams bathroom break to me.


Only saving grace is a potential Carmella cash in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only saving grace is a potential Carmella cash in.


That sucks compared to our cash-in on Becky idea.

And I'm now wondering if Charlotte was being punished when she was moved to Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2017)

People actually WATCHED that garbage?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

so at SS

Brock vs Joe vs Braun vs Roman
Finn vs Bray
Dean vs Miz vs Rollins
Cena vs Jinder
Usos vs New Day
(Fuck) The Revival vs Hardy's
Big Show and Enzo vs  Test Big Cass
Sheamus/Cesaro  vs The Club?
Bliss vs Sasha vs Bayley
Naomi vs Natalya
Shinsuke vs Corbin vs Styles vs Owens
Zayn vs Mike Bennett
Neville vs Cedric Alexander

any more?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2017)

Can't Hinder the fucking Jinder!

I want Jinder to hold this Belt till Mania just to lose it to NAKAMURA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2017)

not watching a episode of raw or smackdown. Will watch summerslam tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Can't Hinder the fucking Jinder!
> 
> I want Jinder to hold this Belt till Mania just to lose it to NAKAMURA


He's gonna lose it to Cena who in turn will lose it to Baron *deep breath* Corbin


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Ill be honest watching NJPW has numbed me abit to WWE, its probably due to it being something different. Ive been watching WWE/WCW since 99/00 so its a change of pace.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ill be honest watching NJPW has numbed me abit to WWE, its probably due to it being something different. Ive been watching WWE/WCW since 99/00 so its a change of pace.


when you mean different you mean actually good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> when you mean different you mean actually good


Im trying not to be  "That" guy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2017)

WWE has too many star power to be forcing them in 3 divisions. Need to bring back the European and Hardcore belts.
The Women's division will soon need another belt, and maybe down the line you could have a tag division.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Bring in a Openweight or TV/Network Title or a 6 man Tag Title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> People actually WATCHED that garbage?



Vince buried Smackdown cause he got jealous 


which sounds retarded but sadly could be true 

Anyways I'll probably wait till Summerslam as well.  That's when the good stuff will come .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2017)

Just have vince step down. What's the point of new divisions and titles when they can't correct the ones they got now?

I'd understand if all these divisions were stacked with good moves while every one else is left out in the dirt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2017)

New Day was awesome and Xavier looked great


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

It seems especially bad to put on a poor PPV when all of the critics for your sport are raving about a competitors product every night.  Maybe WWE doesn't consider Japan a competitor.  But people are loving the G1 Climax.  It's amazing to me that they aren't on notice at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2017)

I mean for now Vince doesn't consider NJPW a competitor unless the casual crowd decides to start tuning in for that. I will say that the India experiment isn't working so well when even people from India are saying the ending was shit


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Once they have more US Specials they will see them as a threat but by then it may be too late


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2017)

Pretty much the ppv in a nutshell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Pretty much the ppv in a nutshell.


I think I'd rather have this than Jobber Jinder.

I"m so happy that people are getting fucked over after they shat on Ambrose title reign though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2017)

NJPW don't even matter. WWE defeating themselves with low attendance resulting into low ticket prices and no ratings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Fucking superstar shakeup.  The Miz should be WWE Champion right now.  Guys like Corbin shouldn't even be on tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NJPW don't even matter. WWE defeating themselves with low attendance resulting into low ticket prices and no ratings.


They basically begged people to show up for Battleground

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fucking superstar shakeup.  The Miz should be WWE Champion right now.  Guys like Corbin shouldn't even be on tv.


Miz no lie should be Mr. MITB. I like Corbin but Miz was THE HEEL until the shakeup. SD shouldn't have had Bray drop the belt. Should have had him beat Orton at Mania and either lose to Cena/Styles at Summerslam only for Miz to cash in. The Mania loss to Orton killed Bray then being drafted to RAW is just desecrating his corpse.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2017)

New Day & The Usos are the best thing about SD Live right now and that's weird since SD Live has Styles, Nakamura, KO, Sami Zayn, Rusev,  Orton, and Cena.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2017)

Vince legit had Road Dogg murder Smackdown. I miss Ryan Ward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2017)

Hindi Commentators marking the fuck out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fucking superstar shakeup.  The Miz should be WWE Champion right now.  Guys like Corbin shouldn't even be on tv.



Corbin has no true heat, the little bit of hate thrown his way is from people not wanting to watch him because they could careless.


Also I remember lurking awhile back and one of you guys(maybe ST?) Spitballed that Xavier might be the guy who will come out of New Day deserving a singles push, just wanted to say Bravo! Im not a big fan of him totally(from the very little I seen of him anyway) but I enjoyed his ring work tonight.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ill be honest watching NJPW has numbed me abit to WWE, its probably due to it being something different. Ive been watching WWE/WCW since 99/00 so its a change of pace.


Of course. juice robinson has had a more compelling story to tell in his g1 matches than most of what you're seeing in the wwe right now. they always do this, year after year. hit a creative lull till one of their big ppvs is around the corner and even then the stories aren't that good


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Omg.  Meltzer and Alvarez wondered if the plan was Jinder/Khali vs Orton/Cena for Summerslam!

Orton/Mahal has to be over.  Orton lost the feud.  I don't see who he can feud with next.  But that's just too damn bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2017)

LMAO. jinder had to call all his indian friends just to retain the title. this retarded weak ass booking never changes 

and once again, my half brother WINS as usual. never change WWE!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

AJ is being booked like Sami now.  He can't win a match as a babyface.  One PPV victory in 2017.  That's it.

And this KO/AJ feud that should have been really good.. is completely underwhelming instead.  The match at Backlash was on its way to being great.  But then it had a lousy finish.  And they apparently gave another lousy finish tonight.  I'm over it.  Throw both guys into something new.

WWE teased all of these US Open Challenge matches for AJ.  Obviously that won't happen now.  And boy is it a mistake. Smackdown's boring programming could use something like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ is being booked like Sami now.  He can't win a match as a babyface.  One PPV victory in 2017.  That's it.
> 
> And this KO/AJ feud that should have been really good.. is completely underwhelming instead.  The match at Backlash was on its way to being great.  But then it had a lousy finish.  And they apparently gave another lousy finish tonight.  I'm over it.  Throw both guys into something new.
> 
> WWE teased all of these US Open Challenge matches for AJ.  Obviously that won't happen now.  And boy is it a mistake. Smackdown's boring programming could use something like that.



I don't understand vince thinking process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2017)

i don't care about the shows anymore but they better reveal the roster for 2k18. i heard it there will be more than 100 playable characters


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Omg.  Meltzer and Alvarez wondered if the plan was Jinder/Khali vs Orton/Cena for Summerslam!
> 
> Orton/Mahal has to be over.  Orton lost the feud.  I don't see who he can feud with next.  But that's just too damn bad.


Jinder/Cena summerslam.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL CENA WINS


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2017)

Its funny Vince is getting what he wants, for people to dislike SD and its smaller men while raw gets all the interest with its big man main event scene. Granted SD has Roidhal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2017)

WWE has all the network buys, they don't give a damn about good storylines


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Jinder/Cena summerslam.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



being legit LOL Cena wins is better than jobbers being main eventers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Orton's PPV resume for 2017 is atrocious.  Punjabi Prison, House of Horrors, worst Wrestlemania match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Strowman is a beast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, lets see where this bastard son story line go.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Ugh, this is a bad way to start Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Lol, those boos when Roman's music hits.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Boos are being muted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

And Roman is giving us his resume for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

And Roman doesn't deserve it.  He lost to Braun at Great Balls of Fire.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Props to Roman for mentioning the dead Philly crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

So a fatal four way then.  

Hmm, well Joe and Roman teaming up temp just to beat up Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Well Raw roster made to look like shit in failing to stop those three from tearing each other apart.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Bray needs to win this feud against Balor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice Balor and Sampson match.  Much expected Wyatt interference so let's get that feud started finally.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Fuck you Kurt.  Emma had a point!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Ratings drop imminent starting off the second hour with this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2017)

How is RAW? I'm too lazy to even open up a stream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Word's Largest Jobber out to get his as well.   More clicks from the remotes can be heard.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Hopefully Big Show learned his lesson.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How is RAW? I'm too lazy to even open up a stream.


Strowman v Joe v Roman v Brock in a Punjabi Prison match announced for Summerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Big Show learned his lesson.



What lesson.  This was done in 2013 and he showed up the next day and is still with the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

WWE trying to humiliate Emma with this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Emma savagely raped in the ring and more clicks on the remotes being heard.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman v Joe v Roman v Brock in a Punjabi Prison match announced for Summerslam.



Holy shit.

Interesting that they brought back Punjabi Prison match .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Daivari might win since WWE loves their foreigner heels right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

So shots at the Titus Brand and pandering to the foreign crowd near the end.  Yeah ratings.    Well I'm at my limits so I'm going to watch an Obari series until things pick up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman v Joe v Roman v Brock in a Punjabi Prison match announced for Summerslam.


Can't wait to watch Roman get beheaded by the punjabi prison door.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan sucks!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2017)

Damn just read this. WWE trying it  .

Giving them credit for at least trying with less popular guys though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2017)

Bayley coming out to the silence once reserved for Samoa Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Really weak reaction for Bayley.  I noticed that too.

I would have cheered for her out of pity tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Nia is going to ruin the match.  Have to make the women's match at Summerslam a multi-woman match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2017)

This bitch just no-sold a fucking frog splash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir that frog splash did look terrible though.  Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

I guess they sped up the Bayley redemption storyline.  Bayley/Alexa had a decent match at Payback.  They can probably do okay at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan needs to go heel.  This will never work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2017)

Cole just called Hawkins "Kurt Angle"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Angle should go all in as a biased general manager.  He should basically throw a victory parade every time Jordan wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Face Club?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Anderson and Gallows should definitely go babyface.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2017)

Tuning in to this promo just to see and hear Miz work his mic magic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Really nice of the Miz to make Bo and Axel relevant.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Wale is a true wrestling fan, ill give him that


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

That Miz entrance.  The Miz definitely feels like a bigger star than Ambrose and Rollins right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

Just give up Seth.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

That bump that Bo took

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

I thought Ambrose might turn heel.


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought Ambrose might turn heel.


He will at the slam of summer


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2017)

I bolieve that he will be okay.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias emma got buried tonight dude.  Some people are speculating that she will be released after Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias emma got buried tonight dude.  Some people are speculating that she will be released after Summerslam.


Oh FFS. Such a shame. Looked at the RAW results. Seemed like a decent show. Shame I missed it. Was playing CSGO with friends and lost track of time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

It was a decent episode of Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2017)

Emma blew it when she fucked up the Emmalina gimmick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2017)

I loved how people boo'd Dean not doing the Shield bump fist


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Rollins is really pandering to the crowd now that he's a babyface.  The whole thing really feels inauthentic to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma blew it when she fucked up the Emmalina gimmick.





> With WWE set to unveil their Q2 financials on Friday, there’s a strong chance they’re cooling her down ahead of a release. A shame, but not entirely surprising.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh well, if the stories are true I'm curious how she looked pulling off the emmalina gimmick. It couldn't have been that bad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2017)

She came out in the Emmalina look for one show. But they said she couldn't pull off the promos.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2017)

I remember her weekly vignettes being pretty good.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Multiple injuries, the shoplifting incident, Emmalina, and no crowd reaction.  The WWE is about to have a ton of new women in nxt.  And they need to move some nxt women up.  So I can easily imagine Emma being in a vulnerable position.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is really pandering to the crowd now that he's a babyface.  The whole thing really feels inauthentic to me.



His new BroDude gimmick is terrible


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Rollins wanting to do the Shield fist pose makes him look like a pussy.  The Shield was three years ago.  Doesn't this guy have anything going on with his solo career?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is really pandering to the crowd now that he's a babyface.  The whole thing really feels inauthentic to me.



Well when Ambrose turns it will hurt the marks who badly want the Shield back. Plus some smarks as well .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2017)

This is how I"d turn Ambrose heel. 

1.) Build up good chemistry between him and Seth again
2.)  stretch the battles with the Miztourage and Shield boys till last Raw
3.) On the last Raw before Summerslam, have Miz shoot on how Vince and HHH have always had Roman and Seth's back but you've been the forgotten child. That Miz believes that Dean has been living in the Shield's shadow while they have been given chance after chance to succeed. Put that last bit of doubt into Deano . 
4.) Profit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Tuning into SD.  KO opening up the show which is smart since I doubt sending out the champion would garner any reaction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I wonder how Ambrose would do as a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Smackdown downward spiral coincides with Nakamura's main roster debut.  Just saying.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Mahal/Orton feud has to be over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh, Jericho's back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Jericho being brought in to rescue Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

So who is the face in this.   Well people popping Jericho's list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh, Jericho's back.


Is he 'taking names'?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh interesting main event.   Probably to counter act any promo/skit involving Roids, the Great Caca, and Borton later on tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Jericho back to save SD from Road Dogg's stupidity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Surprised people haven't turned on Nakamura yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Baron Corbin has great clotheslines and Nakamura sells them well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Surprised people haven't turned on Nakamura yet.



A lot of marks call him boring and he should be buried on the WWE videos plus some I know


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Honestly why doesn't Jinder have the US Title and KO have the WWE Title? Everyone involved in the US Title scene are main event players and the US Title is basically treated as SD's main belt atm.
Plus Jinder with the US Title would be great with his gimmick AND quash complaints that he was pushed too high way too fast without any build.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I have as many good matches on the main roster as Nakamura.  Time to call him out.  Wrestle like you are in Japan.  The King of Safe Style isn't cutting it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Corbin with the briefcase and Mahal with the title are a devastating combination.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have as many good matches on the main roster as Nakamura.  Time to call him out.  Wrestle like you are in Japan.  The King of Safe Style isn't cutting it.


That's my biggest complaint with Naka. He just doesn't seem like he's putting all in it and his strikes DEFINITELY looked more devastating on NXT. Maybe he's been instructed to tone it down on the main roster but whoever told him to needs to rescind it as it's not helping at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmm, so Nakamura gets the win tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Nakamura gets the win tonight.


Its on SD. I'm fine with Mr. MITB taking the L here and not on the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Hopefully this feud is over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Also I'm sorry but I NEED Corey Graves yelling Kinshasa. he does it with far more passion and hype than the SD commentary crew ever could.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I hear that AJ was screwed at Battleground.  Apparently he was supposed to win that match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Feels like SD tonight is WWE going "yeah we know we fucked up at Battleground. Sorry."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear that AJ was screwed at Battleground.  Apparently he was supposed to win that match.


Not too sure. They KO's music ready as soon as the match ended. I'm pretty sure there was meant to be a phantom submission while the ref was groggy then KO gets the shoddy pin because the groggy ref doesn't see AJ's shoulder up and then KO gets the fuck out of there before the ref can realise his mistake.
IMO it was a poorly executed finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Boi wtf is this?

Why is this on my XBox? I don't understand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Women's segment relegated to backstage and the belt is a kid's nighttime toy. 

So a woman's match involving Flair and Lynch teaming up against Tamina and her bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Tamina and Lana aren't good enough to be on tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

And Naomi's belt does suck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Women's segment relegated to backstage and the belt is a kid's nighttime toy.
> 
> So a woman's match involving Flair and Lynch teaming up against Tamina and her bitch.


"I didn't tarnish the belt"
Naomi
Belt looks like a light up toy. I pray to God when she drops it they got back to the regular belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

So is there some Cage Heat relationship between Lana and Tamina.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Boi wtf is this?
> 
> Why is this on my XBox? I don't understand.



Hell has frozen over and they know something we don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Surely Charlotte and Becky aren't going to continue to job to lesser competition.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Hell has frozen over and they know something we don't.


I know this is probably a fuck up but if Punk actually does return I won't say another bad word about WWE for the rest of the year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Damn. Crowd shitting on Lana. Reigns was the last time I remember hearing "You Can't Wrestle" chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Yo but for real why is the SD Women's Title Match at Summerslam not Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch? Why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Sloppy match.  Charlotte and Becky deserve better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Welp, looks like Tamina is going to have a piece of Lana when they return to the back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know this is probably a fuck up but if Punk actually does return I won't say another bad word about WWE for the rest of the year.


He would be on Raw.  Not Smackdown.  And he would be advertised.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

That's the only facial expression Jinder knows.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He would be on Raw.  Not Smackdown.  And he would be advertised.


Boi let me hypothetically have dreams I know will never happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo but for real why is the SD Women's Title Match at Summerslam not Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch? Why?


I don't understand either women's match.  What will Becky, Charlotte, and Sasha be doing at the PPV?  They are arguably the three biggest female stars in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Sasha/Alexa and Becky/Charlotte/Naomi should be the two matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

WWE working hard for those rupees.    Bringing back that guy for buy rates.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Lol can't wait for Cena 17 at Summerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Roids Mahal.    Walking down to little reaction and a having the crowd cry in unison "Meh!!"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Even though Jinder is average he garners heat. Also where the hell is Khali?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

Welp it was inevitable that Saint Cena would show up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

And everybody is shocked at this turn of events 
Still would rather have Cena than Jinder

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

And what the hell is Jinder's finisher called.... the Khallas.   Sounds similar to a kolache.  Every time he performs that move it makes me literally hungry.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Guaranteed to be a boring match at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Oh shit he name dropped Super Cena. 17 Time incoming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

It's a family affair now with DB chiming in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Shouldn't Cena have to win a match to earn this shot?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Yo. Naka can't lose next week. He really can't.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

He will though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm thinking Vince must have put a gun up Road Dog's ass and told to fix the fuckery that happen at their PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Samoa Joe needs to put Strowman to sleep next week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He will though.


He can't lose clean. It'd be beyond fucking stupid to end his winning streak on Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

WWE has to have a WWE guy beat a New Japan guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Owens/Shane at Summerslam.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Love Aiden English.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Great music!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Maria looking fine as usual


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2017)

So how long before Maria get to be involved in the woman's division story lines.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Holy shit!


They fucking buried Bray Wyatt!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

That sequence for the ending was pretty well executed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Usos ruthless. I LIKE IT.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

It's not paranoia!  It's the Uuuuuuuusoss!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

No Rusev tonight? No Breezango either?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm rooting for Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No Rusev tonight? No Breezango either?


Harper and Rowen dragged them off, right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Harper and Rowen dragged them off, right?


Its gotta be them. Seen some rumours that they are delaying the reveal until Summerslam so they can debut Authors of Pain there. That doesn't really make sense to me rn though. NXT's Tag Scene isn't stable enough to call up AOP.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotta love the constant buffering on this stream. @_@


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

THIS MATCH IS LIT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

KO Legit Shook.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Honestly not even mad they are doing hot potato with the title. If it keeps main eventing and having lit matches between KO and Styles then


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome reaction from Owens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Owens/Shane at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Awesome reaction from Owens.


Yup. Man sold AJ stealing the pin and losing the title BRILLIANTLY.
SD defo apologised for Battleground being shit tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm now convinced that AJ wasn't supposed to lose the match at Battleground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Great Smackdown tonight. WWE definitely know they fucked up on Sunday and tried to make up for it. Only downsides were no Rusev nor Breezango but the former is licking his founds and the latter are abducted somewhere.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

SHOOK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 25, 2017)

Next week though KO should lose. They can't fall into the trap they did with Charlotte and Sasha by playing hot potato with the belt. KO can feud with a returning Y2J as the latter seeks revenge for being taken out/Shane for his unfair decisions and Rusev can feud with AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

I like Rusev.  But are you suggesting Rusev/AJ for Summerslam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is Chad Gable's father!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is Chad Gable's father!



They just give no fucks and I  love it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

Nakamura vs Cena should be a ppv main event. Why the fuck are they giving it away on free tv with no build on a show no one watches? Holy fuck, this is exactly why Stone Cold quit when they tried to give Brock vs Austin for free. Whoever is booking is a fucking retard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2017)

nakamura vs. john is tv level

while jinder vs. orton is ppv level

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nakamura hasn't done shit on the main roster for casual fans to feel like he's anything more than a tv main event.

They are booking him like one day in a few years he might win a midcard belt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

I still remember people who thought Nakamura would main event WM based on his entrance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2017)

So Harper and Rowan vs. Breezango at Summerslam?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Nakamura is a guy that is totally living off his reputation.

He hasn't delivered on the main roster.  He would actually be a step down for Cena right now.





Lord Trollbias said:


> So Harper and Rowan vs. Breezango at Summerslam?


Probably just a tv match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

Shut the fuck up rukia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is a guy that is totally living off his reputation.
> 
> He hasn't delivered on the main roster.  He would actually be a step down for Cena right now.
> Probably just a tv match.


Why would they drag out the Breezango ordeal past Battleground (when they said the mystery would be resolved then) only to waste it on a TV match? Plus if they are sticking to a 4 Hour Summerslam (not including the pre-show) this match can easily make the card.
Well its not like one of the complaints levied towards Naka on the main roster is that he hasn't been feuding with the top guys thus diminishing his hype and now when he is in a match with a top guy we still complain?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would they drag out the Breezango ordeal past Battleground (when they said the mystery would be resolved then) only to waste it on a TV match? Plus if they are sticking to a 4 Hour Summerslam (not including the pre-show) this match can easily make the card.
> Well its not like one of the complaints levied towards Naka on the main roster is that he hasn't been feuding with the top guys thus diminishing his hype and now when he is in a match with a top guy we still complain?




Rukia just stupid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

Nakamura has been mailing it in for a lot of his matches too. You can't really overlook that. I guess this match with Cena is a test to see if he can step up his game against a big name.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would they drag out the Breezango ordeal past Battleground (when they said the mystery would be resolved then) only to waste it on a TV match? Plus if they are sticking to a 4 Hour Summerslam (not including the pre-show) this match can easily make the card.
> Well its not like one of the complaints levied towards Naka on the main roster is that he hasn't been feuding with the top guys thus diminishing his hype and now when he is in a match with a top guy we still complain?


Did R Truth and Golddust get a PPV match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2017)

Road dogg blocking people on Twitter


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Love the Emma/Paige/Alexa Twitter encounter from early this week.  Too bad Emma and Paige will be gone soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Road dogg blocking people on Twitter


I'm happy for you dude.  Dean got his biggest win of 2017 on Monday night.  His fortune might be about to improve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

Emma mails it in worse than Nakamura does.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Lately she has mailed it in.  I think she knows that her release is inevitable.  And she has gotten hurt working for this company and is always treated like an afterthought.  Probably gets paid less than Dana Brooke too smfh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh you didnt know?! you better block somebodayyyy!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2017)

Emmalina is too good for tv. i remember fapping every time she does her entrance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lately she has mailed it in.  I think she knows that her release is inevitable.  And she has gotten hurt working for this company and is always treated like an afterthought.  Probably gets paid less than Dana Brooke too smfh.



The reason she got demoted back to NXT the first time was because she was mailing it in. She's just a lazy broad that blows every chance the company gives her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2017)

This gem is at the top of reddit's wrestling sub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

Reddit's wrestling section has opinions that are almost as bad as wrestlingforum's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reddit's wrestling section has opinions that are almost as bad as wrestlingforum's.


Thats the case with every Reddit sub on any possible media, entertainment, politics but the memes make it worthwhile to lurk on and off throughout the day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Did R Truth and Golddust get a PPV match?


R-Truth and Goldust's program is nowhere near as popular as Breezango is right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reddit's wrestling section has opinions that are almost as bad as wrestlingforum's.



I love the square circle. They post a lot of amazing shit you never see anywhere else.

However they are to optimistic to WF being to pessimistic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't know what mails it in means.

Emma wrestles like 4 min matches also never had a storyline feud in a singles match or been on a ppv match one on one on the main roster that I can recall from.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know what mails it in means.



It means being lazy and putting no real effort into your work. Like Dean Ambrose has throughout the entirety of his feud with The Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Ambrose is complacent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Emmalina is too good for tv. i remember fapping every time she does her entrance


Emma's climb through the ropes is underrated.  She lingers a little and the camera usually gets a great shot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It means being lazy and putting no real effort into your work. Like Dean Ambrose has throughout the entirety of his feud with The Miz.



Oh well to be fair he's been feuding with him since we were 3 years old. I'd lose interest too.

But naka has been mailing it in his matches.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

I wouldn't say Emma is mailing it in Thom
Last match I saw from her was when she was in the gauntlet match. She literally came out and got pinned within 2 mins.

What can u do


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

I would definitely freshen things up with the women though.

I would release Tamina.  I would release Alicia Fox.  Mickie would be gone when her contract expires.  Lana would go back to managing Rusev.  Nia and Dana would be sent to NXT.  Peyton Royce, Asuka, and maybe Nikki Cross would head to the main roster.  Kairi Sane and Dakota Kai would immediately debut on NXT and be new cornerstones of developmental.  And I would work on signing Tessa Blanchard and Toni Storm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2017)

Sanada the future of new Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2017)

Is there really a market in today's main event wrestling for eye candy valet's?

I don't see Rusev being any better or worse with Lana by his side.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vince cancelled talking smack to have Bryan bring it back, 100% work.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

The alternative is to release Lana.  I think they like having her for Total Divas, photo shoots, calendars, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2017)

Has Ziggler been future endeavored yet?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2017)

Ziggler is dead


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2017)

From this week's WON:


There was a story 7/17 when GFW had meetings in Nashville and WWE had Raw in the city and some GFW people and WWE people ended up at the same bar later that night. Karen Jarrett came up to Strowman. The belief is that Strowman had no idea who she was, even though it’s not like there are that many woman wrestling fans who look like her. Karen said to him that he was one of her son’s favorite wrestlers and asked for an autograph for her son. I’m not sure what got into Strowman but he was rude, and may have sworn at her (the version I heard had it but that’s from someone far enough away that they didn’t hear the verbiage of what started it but was told he did, but everyone there saw what happened next). It turned into a scene at the bar because Karen immediately cut a major loud promo on him for blowing her off. While she was going off on him, she said how she was going to tell her son’s father about this incident, and her son’s father is Kurt Angle. Strowman did an about face, said he’d sign the autograph and begged her not to tell Kurt or anyone and said he was so sorry. She said she was telling Kurt. He said he’d get on his knees and beg her not to tell Kurt. She said she was still telling him. He did get on his knees in front of a lot of wrestlers from WWE and begged her not to, and she basically said something like now you’re acting like that because you found out that Kurt Angle is the father of her son, but even if he wasn’t, he should have never acted like that to a mother who asked for an autograph for her son, even if it was just another wrestling fan. He did say that’s true and he was sorry. Of course this story will be denied all week by everyone involved


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

I hope that's false.  Makes Strowman seem like a major chump.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From this week's WON:
> 
> 
> There was a story 7/17 when GFW had meetings in Nashville and WWE had Raw in the city and some GFW people and WWE people ended up at the same bar later that night. Karen Jarrett came up to Strowman. The belief is that Strowman had no idea who she was, even though it’s not like there are that many woman wrestling fans who look like her. Karen said to him that he was one of her son’s favorite wrestlers and asked for an autograph for her son. I’m not sure what got into Strowman but he was rude, and may have sworn at her (the version I heard had it but that’s from someone far enough away that they didn’t hear the verbiage of what started it but was told he did, but everyone there saw what happened next). It turned into a scene at the bar because Karen immediately cut a major loud promo on him for blowing her off. While she was going off on him, she said how she was going to tell her son’s father about this incident, and her son’s father is Kurt Angle. Strowman did an about face, said he’d sign the autograph and begged her not to tell Kurt or anyone and said he was so sorry. She said she was telling Kurt. He said he’d get on his knees and beg her not to tell Kurt. She said she was still telling him. He did get on his knees in front of a lot of wrestlers from WWE and begged her not to, and she basically said something like now you’re acting like that because you found out that Kurt Angle is the father of her son, but even if he wasn’t, he should have never acted like that to a mother who asked for an autograph for her son, even if it was just another wrestling fan. He did say that’s true and he was sorry. Of course this story will be denied all week by everyone involved



Wow.  First off if it's true Strowman shouldn't have been rude no matter who the person was.  Second, interesting that Karen said her son's father was Kurt but didn't mention that she's the ex.  Third, is Jeff Jarrett so far out of favor with the WWE that Karen couldn't also bring up his name as well in her threats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> From this week's WON:
> 
> 
> There was a story 7/17 when GFW had meetings in Nashville and WWE had Raw in the city and some GFW people and WWE people ended up at the same bar later that night. Karen Jarrett came up to Strowman. The belief is that Strowman had no idea who she was, even though it’s not like there are that many woman wrestling fans who look like her. Karen said to him that he was one of her son’s favorite wrestlers and asked for an autograph for her son. I’m not sure what got into Strowman but he was rude, and may have sworn at her (the version I heard had it but that’s from someone far enough away that they didn’t hear the verbiage of what started it but was told he did, but everyone there saw what happened next). It turned into a scene at the bar because Karen immediately cut a major loud promo on him for blowing her off. While she was going off on him, she said how she was going to tell her son’s father about this incident, and her son’s father is Kurt Angle. Strowman did an about face, said he’d sign the autograph and begged her not to tell Kurt or anyone and said he was so sorry. She said she was telling Kurt. He said he’d get on his knees and beg her not to tell Kurt. She said she was still telling him. He did get on his knees in front of a lot of wrestlers from WWE and begged her not to, and she basically said something like now you’re acting like that because you found out that Kurt Angle is the father of her son, but even if he wasn’t, he should have never acted like that to a mother who asked for an autograph for her son, even if it was just another wrestling fan. He did say that’s true and he was sorry. Of course this story will be denied all week by everyone involved


Meh. Who cares?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2017)

Some wrestlers are dicks so I wouldn't be too surprised if Strowman acted like an asshole to a parent or fan although him getting on his knees and begging sounds a little silly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh you didnt know?! you better block somebodayyyy!!!


Rofl did Road Dogg block you or somethin?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2017)

road dogg the block lord


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl did Road Dogg block you or somethin?


Nah but hes been blocking people for shitting on him about Battleground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2017)

Also looks like Dean is starting to have the CM Punk syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

Dean is definitely burnt out.  He should go away for a few months and refresh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2017)

In an interview he stated that he feels like crap. Pretty much why hes gotten sloppier and lazier.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 27, 2017)

Put this old man down. Please. Its for his own good at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2017)

dean should stop using nigel mcguiness's moveset

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

I think Orton should be gone for a few months too.  From an in-ring standpoint, this has just been a miserable year for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Orton should be gone for a few months too.  From an in-ring standpoint, this has just been a miserable year for him.


Yea honestly this is one of your posts I completely agree. Hes pretty much done when it comes to popularity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Put this old man down. Please. Its for his own good at this point.


Old yeller style.

Ruining wrestling for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2017)

AJ Styles is well known to be a Vince McMahon guy now though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Welp GFW still using images of talent no longer there so how long before those letters from the WWE legal start coming in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Mayor of Orlando the guest announcer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mayor of Orlando the guest announcer.


I ask you this like almost everytime you change your sig and avatar but who's that chick in it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I ask you this like almost everytime you change your sig and avatar but who's that chick in it?



Ruriko Ikusawa of the Gate Keepers anime.  The previous set I use was from it's sequel Gate Keepers 21.  Both were shown on the Anime Unleashed back when G4/Tech TV was showing anime as an alternative to Toonami/Adult Swim.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Hmm, I wonder how GFW will be dealing with some of their recent departures.  Magnus and Morgan are gone but then they rarely are used but Davy Richards is in a feud with his ex partner how will that be dealt with when more shows are taped.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

The fuck, a Bastion Bugger knock off as a stand by wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Hmm, Evan Borne getting the better of Lashley in that skit.    Also isn't Lashley suppose to go back to MMA training soon so Del Rio will be the focus of story lines.  And since that altercation with Paige was sorted out with him in the clear, he's technically no longer suspended and ready to go for more tapings.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2017)

Interesting last woman standing match.  Use of the table at the end to let the champion win after some interference from her cousin.  

Really don't care for this current skit with marring for a green card crap.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2017)

do you guys think that Orton probably smells like an Indian now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> do you guys think that Orton probably smells like an Indian now?



No, he smells blandish like. Kinda like his character right now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No, he smells blandish like. Kinda like his character right now.



he really needs to take a break then. it will be fine since John will tag himself in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2017)

Progress is so fucking good.  I would rather go to a Progress show over ROH right now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2017)

behind the riot troopes before they realize it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Orton should be gone for a few months too.  From an in-ring standpoint, this has just been a miserable year for him.



Honestly they should rotate a few guys out every so often to recharge them.  Especially if they outright refuse to do off seasons.  Having some time off, recoup and recover for a month or two before coming back reinvigorated and hungry to prove yourself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2017)

Worst finisher ever according to Sasha Banks:

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2017)

sasha banks is envious of alexa coz she can't dive lmao

btw, wrestling thread is dead. twf is also dead. i dunno if i should blame vince or brock lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2017)

Please do the Emma turns Jordan bad storyline!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> sasha banks is envious of alexa coz she can't dive lmao
> 
> btw, wrestling thread is dead. twf is also dead. i dunno if i should blame vince or brock lesnar


vince killed mainstream wrasslin. there is 0 interest for it right now so no one is talking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2017)

If I was Jason I'd have Kurt strip Bliss of the title and give it to Emma ASAP. Man gotta shoot his shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> vince killed mainstream wrasslin. there is 0 interest for it right now so no one is talking.


I cancelled my WWE subscription and subscribed to Progress tbh.  I will probably enroll again, I'm just waiting for another worthwhile PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I cancelled my WWE subscription and subscribed to Progress tbh.  I will probably enroll again, I'm just waiting for another worthwhile PPV.


Don't blame you the show is fucking boring all around. I don't have any interest in Summerslam.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2017)

From what I have seen of G1 so far, I think Naito might have bumped AJ down a rung.

My current order now is
Okada/Omega (It's so hard to pick one over the other)
Naito
AJ
Brock(An argument can be made for GOAT drawing power seeing he has no Rocky to help carry the load)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2017)

that old guy from NJPW who wears green tights and uses his hip attack as his signature move is godly when it comes to wrestling. did you see his championship match against takahashi?? i doubt naito is better than this old guy.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2017)

An Iconic return of Gibbs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2017)

sandwich


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2017)

Asuka gettin slammed by two black cocks at once is far more interesting than any match she'll have in the wwe.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 31, 2017)

10



> _It’s John Cena! The WWE superstar and actor with a surprisingly good comedic timing will be joining theTransformersspin-off movie,Bumblebee, in a lead role.
> 
> He’ll be joining a cast led by Academy Award nominee Hailee Steinfeld and a slew of other young, diverse actors includingJorge Lendeborg, Jason Drucker, Abby Quinn, Rachel Crow, Ricardo Hoyos and Gracie Dzienny.
> 
> ...


_

_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2017)

If this is true then that measn he won't be about much and likely not going to be champion after Summerslam right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2017)

damn this college shit starting to dress me outtttttttttttttttt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Steinfeld is far more talented than Cena.  Poor girl probably stuck with him playing her dad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Steinfeld is far more talented than Cena.  Poor girl probably stuck with him playing her dad.



you are hurting my feelings man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Angle just seems really scripted every time he talks.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

Jon Jones gonna come out on the Titantron


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Brock smiling when Roman gets booed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Brock and Heyman like Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Asuka gettin slammed by two black cocks at once is far more interesting than any match she'll have in the wwe.


No wonder Japanese are as endangered as Pandas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

Guessing Renee is happy to be on Raw just for these moments


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Ambrose broke character for a sec.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose broke character for a sec.


Apparently he and Seth got heat for the last week's ending.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

They are untouchable backstage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> They are untouchable backstage


Well apparently not cause it was HHH who got mad at them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Who had the bright idea of killing the crowd this early in the show with a CW match?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Poor Miz.  Forced to try to put this story over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

His theme is sooo ass


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Miz is trying really hard here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

This storyline needs to end.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Stephanie and HHH need to reveal that they tricked Kurt pretty soon.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

Does Roman forget Joe beat him clean?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Why did Ambrose come out?  Chump..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

They legit tried to murder Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They legit tried to murder Ambrose


That was off script.  Ambrose has real heat in the back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That was off script.  Ambrose has real heat in the back.


Would make sense he would be made to look weak as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2017)

Fuck bray so boring now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Revival looked bad tonight too.  The Hardys were tired after a match.  And they still laid out the Revival.


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2017)

>Main Event
>9:50 PM EST
>wut


----------



## God Movement (Jul 31, 2017)

Roman


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Terrible booking.  It was beneficial to joe that he was able to keep coming out and taunting Roman about how he has never beaten him.  Now that is gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Legend said:


> >Main Event
> >9:50 PM EST
> >wut


They have been doing this for a while.  People leave after two hours.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2017)

Let's be honest, the third hour is only going on these days due to it being more expensive to break the TV deals with not only their USA link but also Sky in UK and also around the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2017)

Nia/Bayley was awful.  And we have seen it a million times.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I really disliked Raw tonight.  Two weeks till Summerslam.  Poor feud building galore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

Damn. Miz emasculated Jordan on the mic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

Its sad that we gotta think "it wasnt bad as usual" with WWE.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I really disliked Raw tonight.  Two weeks till Summerslam.  Poor feud building galore.


Yeah from the little I saw raw was shit but is that anything new? Who's idea was it to have Joe eat a pin? Fuckin hell.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2017)

Still no Mickie


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2017)

> "If @BrockLesnar loses the #UniversalTitle at #SummerSlam, he LEAVES @WWE… and I'm leaving with him!!!" – @HeymanHustle #RAW



Fuck this part timer. He can leave I don't care.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

@Jake CENA Miz is being asked to do the impossible.  His job right now is to make people care about Jason Jordan.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Still no Mickie


She was on Main Event.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2017)

Man they really dropped the ball with Mickie James.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA Miz is being asked to do the impossible.  His job right now is to make people care about Jason Jordan.



why do they have to sacrifice Miz?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man they really dropped the ball with Mickie James.


That la luchadora thing was terrible.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently he and Seth got heat for the last week's ending.



What happened?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2017)

Roman is the only one out of the three that can afford doing the JOB at SS, even if he eats finishers from multiple guys before being pinned it would make more sense than Joe or Braun losing clean.

If Brock is gone after SS who drops the strap to Roman @ WM? Does Roman win it at SS then drop it before RR? 

Honestly why TF do I care, Miz is about the only thing worth watching but that's more a case of being the prettiest bitch at a meth clinic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2017)

Roman wins the title at Summerslam and then they build to the Roman vs Cena "dream match" at WM where Cena can break Flair's record.

At least that's how a company that likes to make money would probably do it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Universal Title Match:  Brock v Roman v Joe v Strowman
WWE Title Match: Jinder Mahal v John Cena
IC Title Match: The Miz v Jason Jordan
Bray Wyatt v Finn Balor
Raw Women's Title: Alexa Bliss v Bayley
Smackdown Women's Title:  Naomi v Natalya
Raw Tag Title Match:  Sheamus/Cesaro v Ambrose/Rollins
Smackdown Tag Title Match:  The Usos v The New Day
Anderson/Gallows v The Hardys v The Revival
Big Cass v the Big Show
Cruiserweight Title Match
US Title Match

This card sucks.  And it doesn't interest me at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Corbin/Nakamura/Owens/AJ.  Don't know what you do with all of these guys.  Frankly, I don't want Corbin on the card.  Any match he does will be dreadful tbh tbf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What happened?


Apparently Dean and Seth got too best friendy with last Raw's win over Miztourage. The hugs pissed off Hunter. Thats why now they changed. Seth and Dean to team up. That and WWE universe crying for the Shield. Fuck man Dean never gonna get that heel turn .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2017)

Is the Jason Jordan storyline even getting over? lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That la luchadora thing was terrible.


I forgot all about that. It sure was pointless looking back on how they've handled Mickie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2017)

Roman can go with Brock and leave WWE for good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is the Jason Jordan storyline even getting over? lol


crowd was booing Jason Jordan and it also killed the crowd .

Only things crowd got up for was Brock,  Dean rescuing Seth , and Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh and the Hardyz of course.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



That's as original as they're gonna get with entrances

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd was booing Jason Jordan and it also killed the crowd .
> 
> Only things crowd got up for was Brock,  Dean rescuing Seth , and Bayley.


The crowd was dead during Bayley/Nia.  And the booking is just insanely lazy.  Bayley has wrestled Nia at least 5 times on Raw in the last 9 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The crowd was dead during Bayley/Nia.  And the booking is just insanely lazy.  Bayley has wrestled Nia at least 5 times on Raw in the last 9 months.


I meant her coming out. Once the match started then yeah it was dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I hear that a kid smacked Alexa on the ass at a live event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd was booing Jason Jordan and it also killed the crowd .
> 
> Only things crowd got up for was Brock,  Dean rescuing Seth , and Bayley.


Yeah not surprised, its a dumbass story that not even a 5 year old would buy.



Rukia said:


> I hear that a kid smacked Alexa on the ass at a live event.


Damn that's a bold ass brat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah not surprised, its a dumbass story that not even a 5 year old would buy.
> 
> 
> Damn that's a bold ass brat.



Kinda hoping that if Kurt will come back to wrestle they just push Jordan on his own and have a fallout for Brock leaving  by Steph and HHH.

That would have made more sense for HHH vs Kurt at Mania if that was gonna happen.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Jason Jordan isn't his son.  HHH and Stephanie are fucking with Kurt.  That's my prediction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Dean and Seth got too best friendy with last Raw's win over Miztourage. The hugs pissed off Hunter. Thats why now they changed. Seth and Dean to team up. That and WWE universe crying for the Shield. Fuck man Dean never gonna get that heel turn .



Good to know that Vince's irreparably brain dead anal personality is rubbing off on his son in law.

Just call a fucking audible, jesus....



Rukia said:


> I hear that a kid smacked Alexa on the ass at a live event.



God, I wish that were me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn that's a bold ass brat.


True.  But best case scenario for him is that he gets a lifetime ban afterwards.  And if he's old enough, the authorities would maybe be involved.

Also reflects badly on the wrestling community tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Wait, did Bayley legitimately get hurt?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

PWInsisder with a potential huge spoiler about tonight's SD.

*Spoiler*: _If True_ 



Then Naka wins at Summerslam and Corbin cashes in? Because Naka can't lose to Jinder at SS. Though its a bit too early for a Corbin cash in IMO.
Or Naka loses or Jinder loses but retains? The former is stupid and the latter is underwhelming.
Or Naka wins and no Corbin cash in? I could get behind that somewhat.

Regardless if Naka at SS is the plan him and Cena better tear the house down tonight on SD. Nakamura NEEDS to have a great bout to convince people and Cena is oe of the few guys on the roster that on his day you can guarantee a great out from.


----------



## Bump (Aug 1, 2017)

Corbin is going to cash in on Naka


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I like this.  This is a new way to start an episode of Smackdown.  No stupid promos.  An actual match.  A big match.  A championship match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

In


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

this is the best match theyve had


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

shane bout to get that ass beat


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

What?  That was a weird finish.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Mike and Maria randomly come out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha did not find a way to get added to Summerslam this week.  And it's just so bizarre.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She was on Main Event.


Not on TV, doesn't matter,.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2017)

Son older than his wife


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Great match.  I'm not sure why gable wasn't allowed to win though.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2017)

Going to be motm right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2017)

ouch Cena's neck


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Cena got dropped on his head.  Looked painful.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Cena/Corbin is a boring Summerslam match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

that match was fire


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Orton/Rusev and Nakamura/Mahal are two more boring Summerslam matches.  People being thrown together to make the card.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

Missed SD due to being on the road but kept up with results online. From what I've read Owens/Styles and Cena/Nakamura were lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD due to being on the road but kept up with results online. From what I've read Owens/Styles and Cena/Nakamura were lit.


so was rusev and gable

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so was rusev and gable


Nice. I'll watch the show when I get home then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fair point.  But good luck putting on a great PPV match with Mahal as your partner.  Orton is going to be relieved to be working with Rusev.
> 
> And for Mania and Summerslam, these matches need a build.  We need to know they are going to happen weeks in advance.  They can't randomly happen two weeks before the show!


Fair point I agree. Naka is great but he needs someone like cena or aj tier to make the match amazing. Jinder strikes and scoop slam is not going to be anything. 

Glad Naka is getting the major push finally tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fair point I agree. Naka is great but he needs someone like cena or aj tier to make the match amazing. Jinder strikes and scoop slam is not going to be anything.
> 
> Glad Naka is getting the major push finally tho.


Being honest nobody is getting a top tier match out of Jinder. Not even Styles.
As long as the match is decent and the title changes hands I'll consider this match a success.
Rusev/Orton could use more build I'll agree with Rukia on that but the match itself should be good. Hopefully Rusev wins.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

To me Gable is a lot better than Jordan as a singles talent.  But he should have won tonight.  He better win soon.  Eventually coming close won't be good enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah gable gonna become a fav quick


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

Feed English to Gable if you want him to score some quick wins.
Could even have a little feud where English talks shit about how Tag Teams separate when the better half decided to stop carrying the lesser one and have English imply he was better than Gotch while Jordan was better than Gable.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Bad move dropping Cena on his head.  It creates a lot of questions.  Is Cena hurt? Was it Nakamura's fault? Does Cena blame Nakamura?  Does Vince blame Nakamura?  Does Cena really want to keep doing this?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Watching Progress 41.  Hopefully Nixon Newell will heal up soon.  She can be a big asset for NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2017)

Bayley is injured.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it's a work.  But we will see I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

If it is real then that is another strike against Nia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 1, 2017)

Damn Usos got a new theme remix? And its still fire. Love these guys man. What a simple Heel turn and character change can do.
Everyone knew they've always been good in ring but they got bland AF. But as Heels they've re-invented themselves so well.
SD's Tag Team Scene is doing pretty well atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2017)

Still watching Progress 41.  Kay Lee Ray vs Toni Storm.  Amazing match.  With a lot of head butts.  And seeing the head butts makes me really nervous.  I think that move is too dangerous and not worth it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> True.  But best case scenario for him is that he gets a lifetime ban afterwards.  And if he's old enough, the authorities would maybe be involved.
> 
> Also reflects badly on the wrestling community tbh.


If its a kid I don't think he deserves such a harsh punishment. Just give him a talking to and kick him out of that show. No need to ruin his fun for the rest of his life.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

You can't have people grabbing the talent.  (I say that even though I awkwardly held Charlotte's hand at the Mae Young Classic.  Yikes.)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't think Bayley is a very good actress.  After seeing that video, I'm thinking she is actually hurt.


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fair point.  But good luck putting on a great PPV match with Mahal as your partner.


This is my problem with mahal as champion. he and creative have given no reason for everyone outside of india to think of him as anything more than a jobber who lucked into the championship. there's no matchup on the roster that looks like it'd be must see because both his character and in-ring abilities are bland af. he's a testament to the cancer of vince's short term booking


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

It's also weird because every promo is the same anti-American promo.  It really undercuts him to face a non-American at the second biggest PPV of the year.

Nakamura actually needs a really good PPV match to sway some of his WWE doubters.  And he won't get it here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think Bayley is a very good actress.  After seeing that video, I'm thinking she is actually hurt.



she looks like the witch from hansel and gretel


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You can't have people grabbing the talent.  (I say that even though I awkwardly held Charlotte's hand at the Mae Young Classic.  Yikes.)


Still don't think it would warrant banning a kid for life. lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Still don't think it would warrant banning a kid for life. lol


Rukia just peeved the kid had the balls to do what we've all been wanting to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2017)

look at john's face while shaking naka's hand. 

you know he will fuck up nakamura's career. naka is finished. no more main event push fer ya!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Ask Mr. Kennedy what can happen if John decides that you are an unsafe worker.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2017)

nakamura gonna be fed to aiden english and gable


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2017)

"DON'T BE SORRY"

john will make him sorry forever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

John may just be a part timer now.  But WWE wants him to occasionally be around.  And they want him for Wrestlemania and Summerslam and big PPVs.  Injuring him is a really bad idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2017)

Omega legit KOs EVIL then proceeds to hit three more moves on his unconscious body and sends him to the hospital. 

Fucking unacceptable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

LMAO.  "Is Finn Balor the most boring wrestler of all time" thread on WF.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2017)

Balor is currently feuding with the most boring wrestler of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor is currently feuding with the most boring wrestler of all time.


Jason Jordan?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2017)

People used to rag on Dean Malenko and Lance Storm but Finn Balor has them beat in the snooze cruise department.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> People used to rag on Dean Malenko and Lance Storm but Finn Balor has them beat in the snooze cruise department.


*Pops collar*
*Dropkicks*
Repeat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan?



Jason Jordan is black, so that automatically makes him more interesting than basic redneck Fat Wyatt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Finn Balor is Alex Wright without the dancing.  He either needs to turn heel or be the demon.


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 2, 2017)

I was hoping someone could help me out. WWE is coming to my hometown and I wanna buy tix. But, I'm banned from WWE for life. Could a bro help me out and buy the tix, then mail them to me? I just can't have my name associated with the order. I'll share all relevant info to prove I'm not trying to scam anyone.

I was banned a few years back after getting caught at the NXT performance center. No sugar coating - I was there to ask out Paige. I've been following her career since then and, lucky enough, have had friends to sneak me in to events. I was sadly caught at Raw back in 2014 after walking backstage to ask out Paige again.

Long story short, I'm over that roastie now. My new waifu is Alexa Bliss and I'd really d joy going to Raw to ask her out. Or at least sniff her boots lol. That's a joke for anyone too dense to understand.

Please reply if you're interested - I'm willing to pay extra for your time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 2, 2017)

For those of you that didn't waste your life by watching BattleGround Naka botched that exploder with Corbin as well, he needs to take it out of his arsenal because he's skipping leg day.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Nakamura has nothing but kicks and good vibrations if you take the exploder out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Paige should confront Alexa the Raw after Summerslam.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura has nothing but kicks and good vibrations if you take the exploder out.


Gyrating snap suplex?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm not into him at all.  I don't see what you guys see.  Maybe I can go watch some old matches and be entertained? But why does that matter?  Why should he be over in the present and in a new territory because of what he did in the past?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 2, 2017)

He just is fun to look at, he's wrestlings version of juggling monkey on a unicycle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Is Ziggler still with the company?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zyrax (Aug 2, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> he needs to take it out of his arsenal because he's skipping leg day.


Nakamura is phoning it because he knows that the company is desperate and will throw money at him regardless

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 2, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> Nakamura is phoning it because he knows that the company is desperate and will throw money at him regardless


Agree 100% and I think he's old and tired of wrestling. He's always going to be in great shape but I also believe he's on a decline by his standards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> For those of you that didn't waste your life by watching BattleGround Naka botched that exploder with Corbin as well, he needs to take it out of his arsenal because he's skipping leg day.


He does have some lanky legs. I didn't know he botched it on Corbin too, barely paid any attention to Battleground. Maybe he should hit the weights and work on those lanky legs of his.



Zyrax said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out. WWE is coming to my hometown and I wanna buy tix. But, I'm banned from WWE for life. Could a bro help me out and buy the tix, then mail them to me? I just can't have my name associated with the order. I'll share all relevant info to prove I'm not trying to scam anyone.
> 
> I was banned a few years back after getting caught at the NXT performance center. No sugar coating - I was there to ask out Paige. I've been following her career since then and, lucky enough, have had friends to sneak me in to events. I was sadly caught at Raw back in 2014 after walking backstage to ask out Paige again.
> 
> ...


How'd you even get backstage? lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2017)

Wtf @ this dude trying to ask out divas

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2017)

Zyrax said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out. WWE is coming to my hometown and I wanna buy tix. But, I'm banned from WWE for life. Could a bro help me out and buy the tix, then mail them to me? I just can't have my name associated with the order. I'll share all relevant info to prove I'm not trying to scam anyone.
> 
> I was banned a few years back after getting caught at the NXT performance center. No sugar coating - I was there to ask out Paige. I've been following her career since then and, lucky enough, have had friends to sneak me in to events. I was sadly caught at Raw back in 2014 after walking backstage to ask out Paige again.
> 
> ...


I have so many questions


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

Didn't @Dean Ambrose want to ask out Becky Lynch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Didn't @Dean Ambrose want to ask out Becky Lynch?


Yeah but he didn't sneak backstage though. He was allowed to be there IIRC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2017)

Sneaking backstage to ask a diva out is on some next level desperate shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2017)

Bet you if one of us help the man pay for his ticket he'd sneak backstage, get caught, and get whoever bought him the ticket blacklisted from WWE for life

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

I hope they don't replace Bayley with Sasha.  I really don't want to go to New York.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2017)

What's the big Paul Heyman announcement going to be?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2017)

zyrax with that top tier stalking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Holy shit, you want to expand your brand with quality talent and then you have creative have him do this.  



Also fear the new gimmick Dana will be coming out with because of this.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


Thumbnail looks like the beginning of a porno.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Every time Titus Brand starts to get good, Apollo or Tozawa or Titus has a set back.  WWE has been starting and stopping this push for almost a year.  You do that when you want to make sure that no one gets over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


At this point who in the Women's Locker Room hasn't Titus banged?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Didn't @Dean Ambrose want to ask out Becky Lynch?


Bringing up old wounds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but he didn't sneak backstage though. He was allowed to be there IIRC.


This. I worked for Monterrey security which was hired by All State.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2017)

As far as the finish goes, the attempt is very strong to keep this one under wraps, so it’ll be interesting the last day or two when it comes to the odds. The story as it is said right now is that nobody on the writing team, no producers, and no participants except Lesnar (whose deal is that he knows everything well in advance) will be given the finish until the last minute.
-WON


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2017)

That jenna van bemmel chick on NXT is thicc!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

I hear that Io Shirai isn't coming to WWE after all.  WWE decided not to offer.  And I don't blame them.  No room for her tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Another week, another report about there being heat on Enzo.  Lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2017)

Enzo about to get shipped to 205 Live and die off there. lol This is what happens when you piss off everyone in the back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Enzo is over with the live crowd.  But don't be fooled.  The live crowd is not the television audience.  I don't think he is actually all that popular.

Good riddance to the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Paige said she is coming back soon!

Yes!  Yes!  Yes!  Yes!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2017)

Enzo can't wrestle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Enzo can't wrestle


He'll probably get killed in his first match on 205 live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

I would love to see someone like Noam Dar squash Enzo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Survivor Series 2016.  Wrestlemania 2017. Summerslam 2017.  Why is Shane putting himself in the ring with AJ Styles at every big PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias Progress is so good man.  Invest in one month for less than $8 and watch every chapter.  Really good stuff available.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias Progress is so good man.  Invest in one month for less than $8 and watch every chapter.  Really good stuff available.


I'll be on the lookout for that. Currently low on cash since my idiot friends finally convinced me to build a PC so on uber-saving mode until I start working when the school semester starts up again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Too bad we didn't get those characters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

WWE really must just get lucky sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2017)

Nakamura wins, Corbin Cashes in, Nakamura vs Corbin at The Rumble (Naka initially loses his rematch and Corbin has some other feuds before he tries again around Rumble time), Nakamura wins back the title, AJ Styles wins the Royal Rumble, AJ Styles vs Nakamura at WM 34 for the WWE Championship?
Or we could also have Corbin holding off on cashing in on Nakamura at Summerslam. And Cena is the one to win the strap at Mania either from Corbin or Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2017)

Corbin winning the belt would be tough on the fans.   I think SD needs a babyface champion for a while.  Mahal followed by Corbin is just really painful as a back-to-back.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Too bad we didn't get those characters.


LOL oh boy kinda wish we saw them as this for a little bit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin winning the belt would be tough on the fans.   I think SD needs a babyface champion for a while.  Mahal followed by Corbin is just really painful as a back-to-back.


So have Naka hold it for a while then Corbin cashes in (he could wait till after Mania tbh).
IMO the two endgames for Mania are either Styles/Nakamura or Cena/WhoeverIsChampion. Corbin with MITB adds an extra factor to the equation I'm just trying to figure out when would be a good time for him to cash in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear that Io Shirai isn't coming to WWE after all.  WWE decided not to offer.  And I don't blame them.  No room for her tbh.


Her neck is screwed up and she needs surgery on it eventually. She couldn't pass the physical.

She makes more money in Japan anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2017)

> _Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter_
> 
> The incident involving Enzo Amore that "broke the camel's back," according to the _Wrestling Observer Newsletter_, was him being overheard on the phone saying things perceived as negative about the wrestling business, while also bragging about how much money he was making [in WWE] to that person.
> 
> ...



Bury Enzo please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Her neck is screwed up and she needs surgery on it eventually. She couldn't pass the physical.
> 
> She makes more money in Japan anyway.


The top girls shouldn't all be Japanese.  You bought Kairi.  It's worrying news that she got a concussion at the Mae Young Classic.  But give her a chance and hope that it was just bad luck.

Buy Blanchard or Storm with the Shirai money.  These popular female wrestlers from the indies and Japan get beaten up in those various federations.  WWE should buy the really skilled young ones before they start to break down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2017)

*Meltzer: Bullet Club t-shirts outsell all WWE shirts*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Disappointing news.  I thought they really had something when she debuted that new entrance with the personal announcer.

I'm convinced that the plan was actually to feud her against Becky Lynch.  But they had to change plans due to the wellness violation and went with Alexa instead.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Disappointing news.  I thought they really had something when she debuted that new entrance with the personal announcer.
> 
> I'm convinced that the plan was actually to feud her against Becky Lynch.  But they had to change plans due to the wellness violation and went with Alexa instead.



Sad news honestly


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

I think it is sad news.  Need as many hot girls and heat magnets as we can get.  Eva was both.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it is sad news.  Need as many *hot girls and heat magnets* as we can get.  Eva was both.


Could be Emma if she was booked properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it is sad news.  Need as many hot girls and heat magnets as we can get.  Eva was both.



Its true i liked Eva and saw potential in her 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Could be Emma if she was booked properly.



Naw Emma didnt want it, better that we didnt force the gimmick on her


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2017)

Bump said:


> Naw Emma didnt want it, better that we didnt force the gimmick on her


I'm referring to her Evil Emma gimmick not the Emmalina one. Though hopefully they go somewhere with her maybe subplot with Jason Jordan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm referring to her Evil Emma gimmick not the Emmalina one. Though hopefully they go somewhere with her maybe subplot with Jason Jordan.



Oh I see, yeah I love that gimmick, im hopeing they go the way of dating Jordan make them a power couple sort of thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Having a hard time buying into the Bayley injury.  Alexa's promo Monday night was almost entirely about Sasha.  I suspect that this could be a work.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Shane/KO at Hell in a Cell rumor is popping up everywhere.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nakamura wins, Corbin Cashes in, Nakamura vs Corbin at The Rumble (Naka initially loses his rematch and Corbin has some other feuds before he tries again around Rumble time), Nakamura wins back the title, AJ Styles wins the Royal Rumble, AJ Styles vs Nakamura at WM 34 for the WWE Championship?
> Or we could also have Corbin holding off on cashing in on Nakamura at Summerslam. And Cena is the one to win the strap at Mania either from Corbin or Nakamura.



I think Vinces plans are for Cena vs Roman at WM depending how the Brock thing goes. Cena isn't winning the title anytime soon as he gots movies to shoot, Corbin is to be likely his last long running fued. I don't expect Corbin to cash in on Summerslam, all the rumors was that WWE is preparing his program starting from Survivor Series, I can see a good feud between Jinder and Nakamura till survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bury Enzo please!



Enzo & Big Show vs Big Cass, if Enzo loses he goes back to NxT. Where they promptly bury him on the show.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Enzo & Big Show vs Big Cass, if Enzo loses he goes back to NxT. Where they promptly bury him on the show.


After Cass beats Show and Enzo, Big Show chokeslams Enzo through a table just for kicks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

WWE may give Cena the title soon as an apology for the Nakamura botch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Enzo & Big Show vs Big Cass, if Enzo loses he goes back to NxT. Where they promptly bury him on the show.


 205 Live better suit for him IMO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> After Cass beats Show and Enzo, Big Show chokeslams Enzo through a table just for kicks


Then Brock suplexes him 50 times, then Ellsworth gets a shot , then Vince weak pedigrees him and then HHH buries him with ten pedigrees


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Halifax is lucky.  They didn't get the stupid women's tag match that has been on the live show circuit for months.  They got an actual Raw Women's Championship match.  Good for them!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then Brock suplexes him 50 times, then Ellsworth gets a shot , then Vince weak pedigrees him and then HHH buries him with ten pedigrees


I want Paige to interrupt Alexa after Summerslam.  She runs to the ring and immediately hits Alexa with the Paige Turner.  She picks up Alexa's corpse and gives her the Rampaige.  And finally a dead Alexa is put into the PTO.  Corey Graves and Michael Cole are going nuts.  The crowd is going nuts.  And we have some excitement in the women's division.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want Paige to interrupt Alexa after Summerslam.  She runs to the ring and immediately hits Alexa with the Paige Turner.  She picks up Alexa's corpse and gives her the Rampaige.  And finally a dead Alexa is put into the PTO.  Corey Graves and Michael Cole are going nuts.  The crowd is going nuts.  And we have some excitement in the women's division.


Paige back on RAW after SS and Asuka on SD after SS would be so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm enjoying the Progress Women's division right now though tbh.  They only have like 4-5 girls.  But they are constantly bringing in big name independent wrestlers to challenge Toni Storm.  It's really clicking.

So even if WWE doesn't improve.. I'm good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2017)

Paige is cancer. She's as disgusting as El Perro Del Shitto.

She needs to be let go.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose they need her dude.  She's a draw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2017)

According to the Observer the original planned finish for John Cena vs Shinsuke Nakamura was for Baron Corbin to interfere in the match and try to screw over Nakamura but would accidentally distract John Cena instead with Nakamura going over and set up a Cena vs Corbin Match for SummerSlam
John Cena apparently didn't like this idea and wanted to put over Nakamura clean. After the match Corbin attacked Shinsuke, and Cena made the save for Nakamura & still set up the planned match for Cena vs Corbin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose they need her dude.  She's a draw.



If you mean porn viewings then yeah I'm sure she's a hit


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2017)

I would be excited to attend a PPV with Paige competing in a championship match. Especially if she has proven that her neck is healed up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

I see what @Ghost_of_Gashir was talking about.


EVIL was out of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

People do all kinds of performance type shit in the subway man.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Paige is cancer. She's as disgusting as El Perro Del Shitto.
> 
> She needs to be let go.


Paige looks really skinny now. You think she's on some drugs?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2017)

john said it was his fault for botching the xploder suplex. he forgot not to tuck his head in because he was imagining something else during the match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

The house show was in Halifax last night.  Check out this result.



> (4) Big Cass vs. Enzo. Enzo came out before the match did his usual speil on the way to the ring. He slipped and fell, but got right back up. Enzo attacked Cass before the match, but there was no referee to be found. Cass just big booted Enzo and went on the mic and left. No match actually happened.



LMAO!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2017)

Damn Enzo is falling below R-Truth levels now with that I can see.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The house show was in Halifax last night.  Check out this result.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!



Holy shit, this is Ryder type burial here.    Man they are hell bent on making an example of him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Paige looks really skinny now. You think she's on some drugs?


I mean with the current problems shes been a part of yeah I do


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2017)

Paige/Mickie could be an interesting feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2017)

It would give both of them something to do on the main show...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Paige/Mickie could be an interesting feud.


Sorry Gibbs.  Paige has to win if they go that route.  They can't bring her back and immediately job her out.  That helps no one.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sorry Gibbs.  Paige has to win if they go that route.  They can't bring her back and immediately job her out.  That helps no one.


Call it a redemption story. Set Mickie up to win that feud, Paige goes into the lower card (faces Fox, Dana, Summer, etc) rebuilds momentum, then when Mickie is fighting for say a #1 contender spot, have Paige interfere (heel turn) and cost Mickie the match. They have a fight in a "main event" type match (Cage or tables) where Paige proves that "this is her house" and wins the match, completes the story & declares herself as #1 contender to then champion Sasha Bank's title. 
Sasha/Paige at SS or Mania depending on how long you want to stretch it out. 
Alexa/Mickie can be after Mickie fights Paige. (Mickie will help develop Bliss)
Nia/Bayley can be an extended feud with Dana helping Bayley at times,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 5, 2017)

I wouldn't enjoy any Paige program knowing Del Rio is messing her up. She needs to leave that fool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

Kudos to you.  It sounds like you would at least try to use the women.

This is my plan for Raw.  I would send Dana and Nia down to NXT.  I would have Alicia Fox see out her contract. I would bring Summer Rae back.  I would call up Asuka.  I would bring back Paige.  I might also bring Nikki Cross.  (She had her matches with Asuka at NXT.  And there will be new talent after the MYC.). And I would utilize them all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

Sasha as the heel champion.  Sasha wins at Summerslam.  Alexa gets a rematch at No Mercy.  Sasha also wins the rematch.  She cheats to win and brutalizes Alexa afterwards.  A double turn.


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2017)

EVERYTHING. IS. EVIL


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2017)

THE JUICE IS LOOSE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't understand the G1 booking.  Guys lose against guys they are clearly better than for some reason.


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2017)

Setups for future matches, building stars to help keep the title scene fresh, etc. story wise okada was bound to crack at some point and while a first and only loss to kenny_ (assuming omega beats him)_ would make sense that only helps omega in the long haul who's already established in the main event scene. as for omega's loss it's clearly booked as an upset which happens in every competitive event and it adds more life to juice's babyface run. did you hear that pop when they got their respective wins?

there's a reason njpw bounced back very easily from losing styles and nakamura

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2017)

I can't wait for Joe to win the title only to lose it to Roman at the Rumble.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 6, 2017)

I think Otis from Heavy Machinery (the shorter super thick dude) is going to be a huge babyface one day. He's entertaining to watch and has a cool character.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

This was recommended to me on YouTube so I watched it.  And holy shit.  Alexa Bliss was doing ring announcing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2017)

Give it up Emma they're not going to use you in the storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2017)

WOR: The ROH PPV show in October with only Kenny Omega announced has sold more tickets on the first day than any other event in company history.


----------



## Chausie (Aug 6, 2017)

juice robinson is the best face around, that pop when he got omega



WhatADrag said:


> WOR: The ROH PPV show in October with only Kenny Omega announced has sold more tickets on the first day than any other event in company history.



tbf progress sells out before they even announce 1 match

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

Same with the New Japan Long Beach shows.


----------



## Bump (Aug 6, 2017)

Queen


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2017)

Really loving how tanahashi's subtle heel mannerisms haven't been all that subtle at all lol. i wasn't expecting him to be that much of a standout but the overt dickishness has created some hype dynamics. like his match with ishii


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Raw Women's division is a mess.  Bayley is officially out.  Angle made two triple threat matches that will lead to a number one contenders match next week.  So there will be no build towards the match with alexa.  None at all.  That's just awful and a joke tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Bayley isn't the only one out for Summerslam.  The revival is hurt again too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

fuck bayley is hurt?? damn and revival hurt again?!


----------



## Kuya (Aug 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> fuck bayley is hurt?? damn and revival hurt again?!



Time to call up Liv Morgan


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Royce, Asuka, and Cross are ready.  Shake things up Vince.


----------



## Bump (Aug 7, 2017)

Emma vs Bliss Summerslam please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Guys.  More details on Enzo Amore heat!  

faster than an explosion can hit him from 10 feet away


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo is a punk ass bitch. He should learn to wrestle and gain everyone's respect before acting like an A+ player

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo is practically begging to get fired

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  More details on Enzo Amore heat!
> 
> Anti Rikudou Sennin



poor jimmies . They have no idea that enzo about to be buried and then released

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Also the only two people I'd trust with facing Bliss right now should be Sasha or Mickie.


I'd go with Mickie and build her up again as a legit threat . Sasha needs to stay away from the belt for a bit.

She getting the Roman treatment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Anyone other than Sasha and you have a dead crowd for the Raw Women's Championship match at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Hardy Boys vs Revival is dead as well.  Scott Dawson is going to require surgery.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  More details on Enzo Amore heat!
> 
> fly to space


Now he's bringing people backstage? What the hell?? This dude is gonna end up exiled from the locker room just like Miz and Booker were.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2017)

Idk about you guys but I think Heyman switches sides with Joe and he wins. Brock Vs Joe rematch in September, and Braun and Roman continue their fued.i think they are building this for Braun to win at WM and Roman takes the strap from him at the next big PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo is popular with the audience and sells merch. He's safe for now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Enzo is popular with the audience and sells merch. He's safe for now.


Nah. If hes hated like he is he'll be gone soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Nia Jax vs. Mickie James vs. Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox vs. Emma vs. Sasha Banks are out two Triple Threats? Gee I wonder who will be winning those matches? With the way the Raw Women's Division is booked I'm sure these will be really close bouts and the winners aren't painstakingly obvious to anyone at all


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nia Jax vs. Mickie James vs. Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox vs. Emma vs. Sasha Banks are out two Triple Threats? Gee I wonder who will be winning those matches? With the way the Raw Women's Division is booked I'm sure these will be really close bouts and the winners aren't painstakingly obvious to anyone at all


I was hoping Nia and Sasha would be in the same match.

Mickie James as an outside shot at winning.

Another interesting note.  Raw is in Boston next week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

I was also hoping WWE had lined up a surprise competitor (which would have meant no Alicia Fox.). But this company is creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I was hoping Nia and Sasha would be in the same match.
> 
> Mickie James as an outside shot at winning.
> 
> Another interesting note.  Raw is in Boston next week.


If it were any other division I may have gotten my hopes up but RAW Women's is one of the worst booked and most predictable ones on the whole roster. It'll be Sasha vs. Nia then Sasha v. Alexa at SS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

So Baron Corbin apparently has a new theme. Meanwhile the devs at 2K HQ must be miffed. That's like 3 or 4 new themes (or theme variations) in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If it were any other division I may have gotten my hopes up but RAW Women's is one of the worst booked and most predictable ones on the whole roster. It'll be Sasha vs. Nia then Sasha v. Alexa at SS.


I would be excited about Sasha/Alexa at Summerslam.  But here's my problem.

That match made sense after Great Balls of Fire.  It should have been made immediately.  And the WWE would have had 3-4 weeks to really develop the feud and really just make us wonder if these two dislike each other as much as has been reported.  Instead we get none of that and we get a thrown together match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Miz is a professional.  He can handle this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm, so opening up Raw with Miz and Brock at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Reigns getting dem boos by name mention alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Whelp its suplex city time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

"It's kind of all your fault isn't Paul?"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Welp there went the Miz and co.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Ugh, bringing up that horrid film.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Give the Miz his paycheck!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Didn't Cesaro and Sheamus become friends due to xenophobia and a bar fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm, that finish looked a bit awkward for some reason.   Was he suppose to hit Cesaro then lose by the roll up?  

K, so will Ambrose save his ex friend this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, that finish looked a bit awkward for some reason.   Was he suppose to hit Cesaro then lose by the roll up?
> 
> K, so will Ambrose save his ex friend this time.


He didnt!!! Yay take that shield fangirls :WOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Also tag team title match should be hardyz vs club vs Shasaro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Awww dammit


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Jason Jordan sucks!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh my the fabled bromance is in trouble.  Will Dean forgive Seth, will Seth prove himself worthy of Dean, will merch sales increase if they do team up.  Only Vince's deteriorating mind can tell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

lol jason jordan rocking the classic angle attire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Having an American wrestler go over in French Canada ia just silly


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

Crowd has turned on Jordan if that wasn't apparent already. Not like they're giving people a reason to care about him with this storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Hes getting bood


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm, so former TNA talent that drew for their former company are competing against each other on NXT.    Well you have Dixie to blame on that happening.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

No one is buying this Angle's son storyline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

Bayley looks cute as fuck with her hair down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

"Let's Go Jobber" chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

She's suppose to be getting sympathy by this promo right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so former TNA talent that drew for their former company are competing against each other on NXT.    Well you have Dixie to blame on that happening.


Roode & Young?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Crowd is booing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

This crowd is great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's suppose to be getting sympathy by this promo right.


WWE fucked her up. Also any perso I legit hate gets cursed. You are welcome gents


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

Should be Sasha/Nia/Dana  & Mickie/Fox/Emma

Sasha/Mickie for #1 contender.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No one is buying this Angle's son storyline.


Its on par with storylines like Hornswoggle being Vince's son.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Sasha should put her in the bank statement.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

WWE actually fucked up so badly Bayley gets bood. BAYLEY.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2017)

Damn its been a while since a crowd was woke n savage.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's suppose to be getting sympathy by this promo right.


WWE fans don't want to hear women talk.  For any reason.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

I thought Alexa would interrupt for cheap heat.  But she would have gotten a big babyface reaction.  So good call to keep her away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Hmm, Emma getting some reaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

I'd be legit shocked if Sasha loses here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Should have bood Forehead girl. God I hate Sasha now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome move by Emma.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

They are actually talking Emma up and giving me hope.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

why do they tease emma like this??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

The hell, Alicia holds out a bit but then Emma has to tap almost immediately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow what a shock. Sasha wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Tonight was a waste of time if Nia wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Heel promo get's major babyface reactions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> why do they tease emma like this??


Cause WWE vindictive as shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

There's going to be no build to this match.  Why not give it to Emma?  What is WWE so afraid of?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Preach Braun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause WWE vindictive as shit



That or they believe now that becoming a jobber is sexually transmitted.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Please let Mickie win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo out to cut a promo, get his ass kicked afterwards, wash rinse repeat for next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Oh god Enzo jobber


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo about to be buried time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Please have Big Show KO Punch Enzo. Tell him to fight his own battle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Why are the Club being involved in this train wreck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Cringy as fuck Enzo​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Enzo is calling a guy a foot taller than him Mini Me?  Seriously?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Bury enzo please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol at Enzo's dive to tag in the big show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Welp here comes the weekly Enzo beating by Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Good win for the Club.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Man lost to a kick. What a jobber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

That was a cheap shot sucker punch by the Big Show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

How is Enzo celebrating when he got ragdolled by Cass after getting the intial hit in then backing up like a little bitch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Ugh.  Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

God I hate Enzblow


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Finn Borelor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok, Bray just ended up looking like an idiot in that exchange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

That was. ... Eh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, Bray just ended up looking like an idiot in that exchange.


What else is new?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Lool Cesaro tripped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

So it's the lunatic tsundere vs the Swiss Cyborg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Lol Booker making gf reference


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Well Booker saying what the most of us are thinking on Cesaro getting a singles run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Cole needs some help.  The heel announcers destroy him during every match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

God between the yaoi fangirls , booker , and that test of strength its been a gay month for Dean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God between the yaoi fangirls , booker , and that test of strength its been a gay month for Dean



They really need to cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cole needs some help.  The heel announcers destroy him during every match.



It's called the 71 year old man and his ass kisser shut up and stop screaming in his ear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

I have actually been bored watching this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

That Uppercut should have won the match FFS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

This is turning into an Iron Man match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

BS Cesaro should have won.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Will the bromance be rekindled here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Who would have thought in 2017 that I'd think Reigns would be the most interesting member from SHIELD atm?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Leave Dean alone Seth.  This is getting embarrassing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean will ddt him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Wait so where are they going with this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Nope, not when you have two tsunderes vying for each affections.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Leave Dean alone Seth.  This is getting embarrassing.


Hope Dean turns on Seth after seemingly rekindling the friendship

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean should turn heel here.  Absolutely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nope, not when you have two tsunderes vying for each affections.


I legit think that they still want Dean to turn based on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm sure Joe will get involved.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2017)

This shit with Dean and Seth is fucking dumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 7, 2017)

The storyline is good.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

They finally got rid of the purple shit on the ring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This shit with Dean and Seth is fucking dumb.



It's getting to CLAMP levels of yaoi for that story line between the two.  I mean it's going to get to the point on which one is Suzaku and which is Lelouch.    And if that happens which role with Roman play then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Every time I get excited about Titus, they job his faction out.  Smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's getting to CLAMP levels of yaoi for that story line between the two.  I mean it's going to get to the point on which one is Suzaku and which is Lelouch.    And if that happens which role with Roman play then.


Roman is obviously Kallen. Duh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Titus Worldwide with another W


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Titus Brand needs wins against some named opponents to gain credibility in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's getting to CLAMP levels of yaoi for that story line between the two.  I mean it's going to get to the point on which one is Suzaku and which is Lelouch.    And if that happens which role with Roman play then.


Fucking women are fapping to this storyline as we speak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Don't hurt anyone Nia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

What's this madness, Mickey having to make Dana look good.   Well at least creative is having Nia look strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Mickie bae


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Hope Dana botches the pin count and Mickie ends up winning even though Nia is supposed to win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Well at least they had Dana eat the pin.  Guessing another David vs Goliath match with Sasha and Nia next week then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

What? Nia vs Sasha? WHAT!? I'm in shock. It's not like we haven't seen this match 50 fucking times already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

So this whole set-up was about eating up tv time.  Because we got to the match everyone knew was coming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

What if they are setting up for one of the Bellas to beat Bliss?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whats pissing you off?


just can't stand the guy at all anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

I expect Sasha to win.  The match is in Boston and they really do owe her for Hell in a Cell last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> just can't stand the guy at all anymore.


Dont blame you. I will say at least he didnt jump early on Strowman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont blame you. I will say at least he didnt jump early on Strowman.


wwe is really for indians and low very... low iq americans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

So Goldust going for title gold after Summer Slam then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wwe is really for indians and low very... low iq americans


Well you forget horny women and small children.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Goldust going for title gold after Summer Slam then.


WWE universal?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Shut up Gold dust.  You didn't even get a PPV match after cutting 5-6 of these promos previously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

The fuck, an Enzo on a poll match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Kurt is a terrible GM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, an Enzo on a poll match.


Big Show should finger poke of doon the match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Dem boos.   And what is funny is that Bayley of all people got the second amount of heat from this crowd.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

God Movement is excited.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

At least Mickie did not eat the pin


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> At least Mickie did not eat the pin


mickie has had the most non relevant anti climatic return I can remember.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> mickie has had the most non relevant anti climatic return I can remember.


Better than Del Rio's return.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Did this dude Braun just do a dropkick?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

HOLY SHIT BRAUN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

That chair throw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

"Bring back pyro"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Strowman is still down, if no DQ the count still continues.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

JOE JOE JOE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Well the babyface wins going by the crowd reaction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2017)

Wait shouldn't the ref still do the count since no DQ Oo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Wait shouldn't the ref still do the count since no DQ Oo



Yup but logic a shit according to Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Crowd thanking Joe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Wait shouldn't the ref still do the count since no DQ Oo


Nah remember refs stop counting if "action" is happening (someone attacking) so I guess they applied that logic to Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2017)

Bullshit.  Strowman was down a long time.  The official should have been counting him earlier.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2017)

WWE messed up on that timing wise though. Should have had Joe jump in at 6 then Reigns go down at 9 so the count has to be reset.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

So almost every match is set except for. Raw tag titles and Seth and Dean storyline

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2017)

So I'm taking it that next week Sasha is the probable winner via submission like last time though I'm guessing it'll lead to a Nia run in at the Summer Slam match.  Guessing the Tag titles with come into play with the Dean/Seth story line as a match with Cesaro/Sheamus at the PPV.  Goldust goes after mid card title after the PPV which either has him getting a short reign of sorts before hanging it up.  Don't know if Vince and HHH will pull the trigger on a Reigns win or let someone else hold the title for another PPV.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2017)

Where to the Woken Hardys fall into the SummerSlam picture?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Where to the Woken Hardys fall into the SummerSlam picture?


Honestly they might be preshow against the club which is sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm taking it that next week Sasha is the probable winner via submission like last time though I'm guessing it'll lead to a Nia run in at the Summer Slam match.  Guessing the Tag titles with come into play with the Dean/Seth story line as a match with Cesaro/Sheamus at the PPV.  Goldust goes after mid card title after the PPV which either has him getting a short reign of sorts before hanging it up.  Don't know if Vince and HHH will pull the trigger on a Reigns win or let someone else hold the title for another PPV.


But it makes no sense for the Shield vs Shasaro due to how things went.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

How would you guys fix Bayley?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys fix Bayley?


Have her job constantly while making her smile afterwards.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Make it a win!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE actually fucked up so badly Bayley gets bood. BAYLEY.


It is her promos stop making....her talk like a scared....little girl...


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> It is her promos stop making....her talk like a scared....little girl...


 Also she shouldn't have acknowledged the few boos. 
THAT'S when the whole crowd started booing her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 8, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Also she shouldn't have acknowledged the few boos.
> THAT'S when the whole crowd started booing her.


Bayley during that segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2017)

mickie and bayley looks like they're both the same age


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys fix Bayley?



drop her stupid gimmick and give her facial reconstruction


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2017)

To think I was beating off to Mickie when she was young just a little over a decade ago. My how time flies.

Also jason jordan looks really stupid when he gets "aggressive".


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

I think Nia/Sasha is going to end in a DQ count out. WWE will want both women on the Summerslam card.  And the DQ is s good way to totally deflate the Boston crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

I think the Bayley injury is a work.  It just doesn't add up.  It was strange that she won the opportunity.  And then last week Alexa cuts a promo on Sasha Banks.  And Michael Cole immediately claims her shoulder is injured during the match with Nia.


Jake CENA said:


> drop her stupid gimmick and give her facial reconstruction


She looked a little better with her hair down this week.  It didn't save her from the boos though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Also she shouldn't have acknowledged the few boos.
> THAT'S when the whole crowd started booing her.


I agree.  Never acknowledge the boos.  I thought they had promo classes in NXT?  Why isn't Bayley better at this?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Chad Gable is so much better.

I'm ready to pull the plug on this.  I think Jordan needs to lay angle out and reveal that he isn't really his son.  And turn full blown heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys fix Bayley?



Have her snap like below next time she loses




Rukia said:


> I agree.  Never acknowledge the boos.  I thought they had promo classes in NXT?  Why isn't Bayley better at this?



Most NXT seems to have "lost it" after being called up.  Let's all remember what the common denominator is.  The 71 year old man who likely personally writes every little promo and goes into psycho mode the moment someone says something not in his lines.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Smart wrestling fans are turning on the nxt talent first and largely are dictating the crowd reactions.  One of the problems for the nxt talent is that the smart wrestling fans watch nxt.  And they have watched these characters for 2-3 years now.  And none of these characters have evolved, they are all stale.  So of course these fans are tired.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> To think I was beating off to Mickie when she was young just a little over a decade ago. My how time flies.
> 
> Also jason jordan looks really stupid when he gets "aggressive".


Are you implying she no longer looks gorgeous? If yes, you must be insane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2017)

Don't know if this was posted or I'm late to the party if it was. 

Good going Foley, you went from Raw GM to putting over someone's cock.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Bayley has got to turn heel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley has got to turn heel.



Hmm, they might if her merchandise sales drop but if not they'll probably keep her face.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Alexa will be a babyface here pretty soon.  So do a double turn in-storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Lol.  There is speculation that Enzo is being put into the shark cage because he is scared of heights.  WWE loves to fuck with people.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys fix Bayley?



Make her Sister Abigail. No mic time at all, just have a zombified personality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

I think Sarah Logan would be a good sister Abigail.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  There is speculation that Enzo is being put into the shark cage because he is scared of heights.  WWE loves to fuck with people.


Gotta put him in his place somehow.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley has got to turn heel.


Either make her aggressive or snap because of the boos the crowd gives out. You can't do a Roman Reigns and have her just go deal with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> To think I was beating off to Mickie when she was young just a little over a decade ago. My how time flies.
> 
> Also jason jordan looks really stupid when he gets "aggressive".



Was? Shit dude I still am


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2017)

So I was right the Awoken Hardyz are on the pre show vs the club


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

This was when the ref screwed Emma over last night.  He just decided to stop counting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

I wish Soultaker were here to discuss Bayley.  He was convinced that the fans would never turn on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2017)

I've seen Soultaker on the baseball thread. His Yanks are doing pretty good this year so it's kinda obvious he's at the park more.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Make her Sister Abigail. No mic time at all, just have a zombified personality.


Rosemary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2017)

Why the hell would you turn Bayley heel. She'd probably suck at that even more than she sucks now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys fix Bayley?



Put her into a master/submissive lesdom relationship with Alexa where she licks Alexa's boots and wears a dog collar.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the hell would you turn Bayley heel. She'd probably suck at that even more than she sucks now.


For at least one week, it would be really amusing.  Besides, turning people heel is the solution for everything.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I've seen Soultaker on the baseball thread. His Yanks are doing pretty good this year so it's kinda obvious he's at the park more.


I think Soultaker should at least make an appearance and apologize to me for arguing with me about Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Corbin/Cena is a boring Summerslam match.  But that's okay.  I know how to make it interesting.

Baron Corbin has been ruining matches without punishment for a long time.  Even dating back to Survivor Series.  This guy attacks people more backstage than he does in the ring.  So you know what.. make him defend his briefcase against Cena at Summerslam.  Put the briefcase on the line.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Lana got a nice "thank you" chant when she almost pulled Charlotte's trunks down.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2017)

Owens going way back to Austin/Mankind match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Interesting.  Now I'm wondering if someone in this match will turn.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2017)

Carmella got bitchslapped


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Is Orton/Mahal the main event?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Ellsworth is back!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh no.  A Nakamura interview?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lana got a nice "thank you" chant when she almost pulled Charlotte's trunks down.


Seriously got the pop of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Soultaker should at least make an appearance and apologize to me for arguing with me about Bayley.


but Bayley always sucked. Everyone realized this now .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2017)

How was smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Progress Chapter 53 up.  Everyone in the crowd flipping off Dunne.  Dunne pushed people down and smacked their fingers away.  And then they chanted that he was a cunt.

Dunne is using a loyal to WWE gimmick to get most of his heat.  Even pedigreed his opponent.

Progress isn't for kids.  Lol.

Toni Storm match was awesome like usual too.

Buy this shit guys.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How was smackdown?


Thumbs down from me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

I hear Ronda Rousey is about to start training with Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 9, 2017)

Lol Orton/Jinder had a better match on SD than any of their PPV Title Matches.
Also seeing some rumors on Twitter than Cena will go on the Universal Title hunt post-Summerslam. Free Agent after all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Universal title doesn't help him get to the Flair record.  But WWE probably wants him to hold to build up the prestige of the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Also.  Global Force really sucks.  They had shows in New York over the weekend and only drew like 200 people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2017)

i dont understand why we cant get sasha vs emma next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2017)

wwe got so many mistakes more than they do shit that they doing right.

bray sucks forever now and sticking somebody in a feud with him does nothing

they tarnished bailey. injury was a blessing.

enzo and cass breaking up was the biggest mistake for wwe this year. might be the same for alpha. but enzo and cass are boring without one another. American alpha guys both can go in the ring imo. Gable far advanced in the ring so hes gonna remain over. Jordan is in shitty booking right now but the shit reminds me of the rock in his baby face days where he got booed. Jordan can bounce back from this. But I enzo and cass nah...... Enzo shit talking is on bray status now because he can't wrestle and will never win. Cass is zzz by himself and was covered up in Enzos hype.  like damn

i cant think of other shit right now because im watching porn 


BUT  

the only thing I'll give em credit for is seth and dean. but overall fuck these idiots.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2017)

r


Rukia said:


> Also.  Global Force really sucks.  They had shows in New York over the weekend and only drew like 200 people.



They need hogan and bischoff back .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also.  Global Force really sucks.  They had shows in New York over the weekend and only drew like 200 people.


GFW is still alive or are you talking about Impact?



WhatADrag said:


> wwe got so many mistakes more than they do shit that they doing right.
> 
> bray sucks forever now and sticking somebody in a feud with him does nothing
> 
> ...


it doesn't help that when I look at raw they show Cass getting knocked out constantly by Big Show. Making him also look like an utter jabroni who's also all talk.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm talking about Impact.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Soultaker should at least make an appearance and apologize to me for arguing with me about Bayley.



ST needs to apologize to me too. I always said that Bailey and Nia Fatx can't wrestle and has zero charisma. Both of them should head back  to NxT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

That might be why he has taken a leave of absence.  Doesn't want to admit that he has been wrong about a lot of things apparently..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> GFW is still alive or are you talking about Impact?





Rukia said:


> I'm talking about Impact.



Actually TNA is now GFW Impact.  Jarrett and co are now trying to distance themselves with the TNA name due to the baggage it brings and how it's connected with Dixie.    Yeah heard about the showings in New York.  Honestly that company really fuck itself over with piss poor management and shit hiring decisions.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Holy shit WWE is desperate.  They send everyone a title belt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Bayley always sucked. Everyone realized this now .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you Vince-sama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wwe got so many mistakes more than they do shit that they doing right.
> 
> bray sucks forever now and sticking somebody in a feud with him does nothing
> 
> ...


Enzo has earned a lot of heat backstage though so he's being properly punished for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually TNA is now GFW Impact.  Jarrett and co are now trying to distance themselves with the TNA name due to the baggage it brings and how it's connected with Dixie.    Yeah heard about the showings in New York.  Honestly that company really fuck itself over with piss poor management and shit hiring decisions.


lmao so GFW lives through the heart of Impact! RIP TNA, how young you were. 

I don't think the name change will help much, the damage was too huge and Jarrett doesn't know anyone with Turner money that is willing to go all out with this company and make it a threat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

hated Bayley: She got buried
hated TNA: It's dead
hated Del Rio: His life is fucking up
hated Britney Spears as a kid: Her life fucked up

I'm the real life HHH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

Also apparently we're getting Joe vs Cena after Summerslam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Vince is friends with Donald Trump.  He probably does look at Bayley and decides that she isn't attractive enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo has earned a lot of heat backstage though so he's being properly punished for it.


We are getting punished for it to

Big show vs big Cass with enzo in trapped in a cage.

Who wants that shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

That has to be pre-show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Fire Enzo or send him to NXT.  Those are the best options.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince is friends with Donald Trump.  He probably does look at Bayley and decides that she isn't attractive enough.



It doesn't even have anything to do with her looks. Bayley is inept at everything right now and it looks like the only reason she was any good in NXT was due to being able to rehearse her matches 1000 times(and even then, she still did some major botches) and the usual Full Sail crowd smoke and mirrors(see: Emma, lazy Nakamura and Finn Balor).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

That Full Sail crowd is even starting to get behind the Velveteen Dream.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2017)

Don't know how u can blame smoke n mirrors when everyone is booked like shit.


Vince just had the wwe champion lose clean two weeks before summer slam


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2017)

I mean the Full Sail crowd popping for everything tends to make people look a lot better than they really are. It's kinda like how in ECW, guys like Sandman and Tommy Dreamer were pretty ass, but they were so over with the crowd, it made them look good.

And Bayley's terrible promos don't do her any favors. "Why are you booing me??? : ((( "


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We are getting punished for it to
> 
> Big show vs big Cass with enzo in trapped in a cage.
> 
> Who wants that shit


I've noticed long ago they always punish the fans with some awful shit when they're punishing a talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Lol, I fucking knew it.

didn't really do anything to Sai.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol, I fucking knew it.
> 
> didn't really do anything to Sai.



Remember, Kennedy was fired for less.


----------



## Bump (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> We are getting punished for it to
> 
> Big show vs big Cass with enzo in trapped in a cage.
> 
> Who wants that shit



Well Cass needs a win fast and beating Big show doesn't do any harm to him since nobody cares. Think of it as building up Big Cass.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)

Cass is almost as bad as Jason Jordan right now.  And frankly a win over the Big Show won't do shit for him.  He needs to beat a John Cena in a feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cass is almost as bad as Jason Jordan right now.  And frankly a win over the Big Show won't do shit for him.  He needs to beat a John Cena in a feud.



Eh not really. Cass is better than Jordan on the mic. Wrestling nope but mic yep.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2017)

Bump said:


>



CM PUNK WILL BE THE NEW LEADER OF BULLET CLUB


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> should yell at himself for the Roman situation


and that's where his senile attitude kicks in. We are all wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2017)

2005 summerslam hard as bricks


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2017)

"Everyone is hurt. Nobody has missed one match. Many are keeping their injuries secret. Tanahashi is working through a right biceps tear. Naito has a right shoulder problem, that got bad with matches with Zack Sabre Jr. and Togi Makabe, the latter where, in it playing no part of the match, he was clearly in a lot of pain. He’s said to be a little better going into the Tanahashi match, and potential final match with Okada or Omega. But he’s likely got his two hardest bouts to come. Yuji Nagata, at 49, the oldest wrestler in the tournament and perhaps the best, was physically wearing down and has back issues. Tomohiro Ishii has a knee issue. Okada may or may not have a neck issue, but in his match with Suzuki, worked like a guy completely banged up and his neck was taped, although it also played into the match. Omega’s neck had stiffened up, and there was a scary moment in his match with Seiya Sanada where he landed almost on the top of his head on the floor when Sanada was out of a position to catch him on a moonsault block on the guard rail. But while it clearly banged him up at the time, apparently he was fine from it after. Evil was knocked silly at least once, if not twice."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2017)

Maybe its the lack of sleep talking but Roman Reigns is better than Samoa Joe.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not interested in summerslam at all.

The Usos/New Day should be good.  Dean/Rollins against Cesaro/Sheamus is a match that should be entertaining.  Alexa/Sasha if it happens is interesting because of the real life drama.  Brock/Joe/Braun/Roman works as the main event.  And I still think AJ/KO can have a really good match.  But the rest of the card has nothing on it that seems PPV worthy to me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

That guy no selling the powerbomb off the ladder and through the table just makes me shake my head.  It's bad for wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2017)

im a be watching summer slam in my own apartment on campus alone 

gonna be weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2017)

Border crossing issues have been an issue for Jeff Hardy due to being convicted on felony drug charges, including a drug trafficking charge in 2009. Hardy was arrested on September 11, 2009 and charged with trafficking controlled prescription pills and possession of anabolic steroids, after a search of his house yielded 262 Vicodin prescription pills, 180 Soma prescription pills, 555 milliliters of anabolic steroids, a residual amount of powder cocaine and drug paraphernalia. He pled guilty to the charges and was sentenced to 10 days in jail, 30 months of probation and a fine of $100,000.



well damn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That guy no selling the powerbomb off the ladder and through the table just makes me shake my head.  It's bad for wrestling.



Not only that, but he's like 150 lbs so it's not remotely believable at all. He even got up before the guy that did the powerbomb to him. That's just pathetic psychology and way worse than any shit Ospreay ever did. I can't believe he's signed with WWE while wrestling like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2017)

Who are you guys talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

Lio Rush.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2017)

just saw the gif. lol who the fuck thought that was a cool idea?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

Do you guys remember when Bayley got booed out of the building?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2017)

I remember when Bayley didn't suck at everything she did.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Fire Enzo or send him to NXT.  Those are the best options.



i'd put him on 205 Live. Let him sink or swim.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2017)

Good new season guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2017)

I'd like to make Mickie gulp.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Mickie James and Sasha against Alexa and Nia probably.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Yeah.  I was kind of surprised.  Nia really didn't adjust her game at all despite the Bayley injury.  (Which I still think could be a work.)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)

Hopefully Naito permanently closed the door on Tanahashi's days as a contender.


----------



## teddy (Aug 11, 2017)

Blue Justice


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2017)

Tanahashi gonna dethrone Okada and reign for another 100 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2017)

Welp GFW wanting to capitalize on talent that have already moved on to greener pastures.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Bayley could be out until Wrestlemania of next year?  What????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley could be out until Wrestlemania of next year?  What????



Its gonna take that long to repackage her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley could be out until Wrestlemania of next year?  What????





Xiammes said:


> Its gonna take that long to repackage her.



Hmm, well if she's going to be out that long then have her work on her promo skills at least while recovering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Well I hear that the best case scenario would be November.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 12, 2017)

Went to NXT Live tonight

- Gargano always gets the biggest pop (minus Shinsuke) whenever I go
- Mandy Rose is bae AF
- Roode's entrance is legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2017)

fuck man tuition is so damn much 

If they offered me 10 million dollars to go to Suplex city I'd probably take it


----------



## Kuya (Aug 12, 2017)

10 mil? shit i'd go to suplex city for like $50,000

all i gotta do is spread my arms out and tuck my chin like 5 to 10 times

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2017)

Carmella is really thin.  More thin than I like.  But she does look great.  Damn that Ellsworth.  Best job on the roster.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2017)

Shut the fuck up forever if your next post isn't about okada vs omega 3 instead of some wwe bayley shit


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Carmella is really thin.  More thin than I like.  But she does look great.  Damn that Ellsworth.  Best job on the roster.


She needs to put on some meat. I've been saying this for a while now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2017)

Naito/Omega fitting to put on another classic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2017)

Bayley gonna comeback as Bayleylina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)

SHIBATA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)

The manliest of tears

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 13, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2017)

shibata !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2017)

Ain't afraid to admit him showing up and the overall atmosphere had a tear well up in my eye


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 13, 2017)

I feel like this was a one time thing for the Canada Live Crowd but could WWE also be testing the waters for a KO Face turn?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2017)

we really got five star matches in the main event back to back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

Bad weekend for Progress wrestling.  Event in the US.  Tons of problems with production, travel, and injury!


----------



## Bump (Aug 13, 2017)

TK looked horrid, thats a rough injury

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

ROTFWLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2017)

Please dont have Seth and Dean win tag titles.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2017)

I have bad news Dean Ambrose.  It's going to happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2017)

I know. Gotta drag out shitty lunatic cringe cause jimmies and females love it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 13, 2017)

It'd be great if at SS it looks like Ambrose and Rollins have the Tag Titles won then Ambrose hits Seth in the back with a Steel Chair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It'd be great if at SS it looks like Ambrose and Rollins have the Tag Titles won then Ambrose hits Seth in the back with a Steel Chair.



That would be great


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That would be great


While Seth is prone on the ground, looking hurt and confused as shit Dean is just mocking him by doing the same poses Seth did when he betrayed SHIELD 
That shit woul re-invigorate a floundering Ambrose and also by proxy Rollins as well.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> While Seth is prone on the ground, looking hurt and confused as shit Dean is just mocking him by doing the same poses Seth did when he betrayed SHIELD
> That shit woul re-invigorate a floundering Ambrose and also by proxy Rollins as well.



That would be lulzy as hell that he still remembers everything point for point 

but yeah it helps babyface Rollins get sympathy and gets Ambrose heel heat especially when the crowds are thirsting for the Shield.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2017)

I thought it was obvious the turn would happen at Summerslam? They'd be fools to drag it out past that. 

Shit! that means they probably are.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 14, 2017)

Ambrose needs to betray the shield when Roman is back, they need something to try and get Roman over as a baby face.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Ambrose needs to betray the shield when Roman is back, they need something to try and get Roman over as a baby face.


Fuck Roman. He'd only over complicate this. Ambrose has beef with Rollins not Reigns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2017)

Im really arguing with a dude on wf on how cena didn't stop corbin from being world champion material. Dude was never the material type anyways. dude took  L's all the time before Cena lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> She needs to put on some meat. I've been saying this for a while now.



One of the higher liked posts on her insta tho. Most of the guys watching would like anything they see too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2017)

SummerSlam going head to head with Game of Thrones biggest episode of the entire series will not play out well for WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Shield gonna reform and triple powerbomb Brock out of the fed


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2017)

Ric Flair is dying


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shield gonna reform and triple powerbomb Brock out of the fed



To be honest it's likely what would bring in the most $$$s at this point.  Shield reformed, people buy all their merch, vince rolls around in a pool full of $ notes.  Plus it could be done to reset all 3 of the members (and maybe even give Roman his own music after they break up)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Ric Flair is dying


Im scared af


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Im scared af



The idea of Ric Flair coming back to win one more championship is still a dream that i want to happen


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The idea of Ric Flair coming back to win one more championship is still a dream that i want to happen


hearing reports he in a coma


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2017)

Former Ring of Honor champion Adam Cole, 28, has signed with WWE for the NXT brand, PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources.

Cole is slated to begin at the WWE Performance Center this week.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hearing reports he in a coma



Hope he pulls through


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2017)

I hate to say this but all the partying, steroids and years of wrestling when he should have retired is finally taken is toll.

I just want Flair to jump out of that bed, thrown down dat hospital gown and elbow drop it and strut off of the hospital.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2017)

but Naitch can still take bumps and can win one more title.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2017)

Apparently Flair heart is failing due to *alcoholic cardiomyopathy*.

*Alcoholic cardiomyopathy* is a disease in which the chronic long-term abuse of *alcohol* (i.e., ethanol) leads to heart failure. *Alcoholic cardiomyopathy* is a type of dilated *cardiomyopathy*. Due to the direct toxic effects of *alcohol* on heart muscle, the heart is unable to pump blood efficiently, leading to heart failure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Damn poor Ric but at least he  lived how he wanted .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Starting with the tsundere tales of Dean and Seth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm, out come Dean "Riggs" Ambose to the ring to open up Raw.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

BURN IT DOOOOOOOWN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Crap y u give fangirls what they want?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

This is cringy as fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Dammit somebody cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account before it turns into this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2017)

The foyay is strong here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

The tsundere levels of these two are high.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Shame that the crowd want this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

The reaction of the fan girls after seeing this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The reaction of the fan girls after seeing this.


They went off to fap to dean x seth fanfiction they wrote


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Whelp time for nia to win .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Have a speedy recovery Flair. 

So the women's match is now.   One would thing to have it at the later hour.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

lol, Alexa in a Lifeguard stand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

They are giving up on third hour .


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

I wonder if Mickie is on tonights episode?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Have a speedy recovery Flair.
> 
> So the women's match is now.   One would thing to have it at the later hour.


I think it gives away that Sasha is winning.  You wouldn't put it early if Nia is winning, because that would kill the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Fuck was hoping that WWE trolled this crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Sasha winning comes at no surprise. 

Lol, Miz still being disrespected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol finn vs bray on Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Well that happened.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Well Truth got to collect a pay check for tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Fuck sakes, get rid of that gimmick match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

This has got to be bizzaro world since Cass is getting a reaction.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2017)

Damn this heat is nuclear level.  I wonder if it cause heel, or because he's in a Liberal city and he's a known Trumper?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Cass has been doing work as a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Why is the Club helping out Cass.   Need something to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Didn't HHH do the same bullshit a while back by "breaking" Show's knockout hand when they feuded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Piss break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

What in the world is going on with commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Good, a win for Tozawa means some credibility for the Titus Brand.  Have that group win some of the mid card titles to better the Titus name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

Good Job Tozawa. Adds legitimacy to Titus brand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Oh wow Show is going to have to wrestle in a hand cast.... again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Mickie/Emma feud then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mickie/Emma feud then.


Nice of the writers to remember they had some other women on the roster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2017)

Also WHY ARE WE GETTING FINN/BRAY ON RAW? Like FFS what the fuck is even going to be on the Summerslam card at this point?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also WHY ARE WE GETTING FINN/BRAY ON RAW? Like FFS what the fuck is even going to be on the Summerslam card at this point?


Well probably gonna have some matches be long. Main event going 30 minutes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Wyatt is so unover, his spiderwalk shit doesn't even get a reaction anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Mickie is still bae.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Man Finn vs Bray is boring as hell


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT ENDING


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm, clean win by Wyatt.   So he's been on a winning streak of sorts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Holy shit no reaction whatsoever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

And we are treated to a skit afterwards.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

This fat shit just turned into Henry Godwinn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lol ok that was out of nowhere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok, so now they have to clean the ring of that crap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Balor vs Wyatt in the second ever pigpen slop bucket match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

that was straight up Gangrel level shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

So I take it Balor goes demon mode now since he had red finger paint poured on him then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess thats supposed to lead to the Demon King vs Bray


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Wyatt doesn't even do scary shit anymore. He straight up doing Nickelodeon double dare slime shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Acidic liquid?  Isn't pouring that on a person now considered a terrorist attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Repeated the Dean/Ambrose saga on vid for this cheap reaction for the fan girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Mickie bae should have faced Bliss


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

Time for some Mickie Thong time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

HD does Mickie good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Repeated the Dean/Ambrose saga on vid for this cheap reaction for the fan girls.



Full on tumblr fangirls fapping to The Shield at Summerslam coming up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

Emma is higher ranked than Dana Brooke at least.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Mickie won


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Dana needs to find a way onto Titus Worldwide before they leave her in the dust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

A Mickie win is fine.  Hmm, since her husband is no longer with GFW does that mean he'll try again to get into the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Emma just got Dolph treatment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

It would be awesome if this is a long-term story for Emma.  But I think they just want to job her out a ton before they release her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Emma and Bayley need to team up and become lovers. It's the only way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Jason Jordan with this WWE RAW Warzone for the PS1 level midi music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

The only way for Jason Jordan to get a positive reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Guessing its Miztourage vs Hardyz and Jason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Fantastic night for Angle.   One of his talent had his hand broken and another had acidic paint/liquid poured on him, he should be having people arrested.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

Damn.  Xavier gets the best talent for his channel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fantastic night for Angle.   One of his talent had his hand broken and another had acidic paint/liquid poured on him, he should be having people arrested.


Shane and Bryan did nothing when Orton committed Arson and Corbin tried to murder Ambrose with a forklift. The precedence of no action has already been set.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

They gave Orton a title shot when he burned Bray's house to the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2017)

Jason Jordan is the future of this company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice move by Jason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Lmfao wow.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2017)

DEEMOON BALOR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Hmm, so Bray's streak on coming on top in feuds comes to an end with the Demon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2017)

Guys Jojo lost her sister .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

That sucks.  I would like for Jojo to be happy if possible.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

I want Ambrose and Rollins to come out at some point and beat the shit out of Reigns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2017)

Why bother having security come out if they are going to be glorified rag dolls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2017)

Why the hell is Titus out there holding back Brock? He's a manager.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

Brock is Titus Brand.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

Balor needs to alter his moveset if he's going to be the demon.  Utilizing the exact same attacks with face paint on just doesn't work tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They gave Orton a title shot when he burned Bray's house to the ground.



But he was the rumble winner.  Meaning if they done the story of Bryan/Shane try to take it off him Randy goes and brigns in some "lawer" to keep him in the picture.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

And I hope Bray wins.  He won a couple of matches against Seth.  But it isn't enough.  He needs to go unbeaten the rest of 2017 if WWE wants him to gain some credibility.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2017)

I wonder whose name is going to be cheered on when Rollins and Ambrose start getting beat down 3v2.. Hmmm. Genius.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wonder whose name is going to be cheered on when Rollins and Ambrose start getting beat down 3v2.. Hmmm. Genius.


Elias Samson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2017)

R Truth got squashed guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2017)

I apologize to everyone. I was wrong about Jason Jordan. I now see his passion for this work and his limitless potential. He is the true savior of this company. God bless him! Hopefully, John doesn't get his hands on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)

Happy for the Club.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

Looks like man like Titus recruited Sasha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)

Sasha has been in a lot of Titus videos lately.

Kalisto should apologize to Apollo and Tozawa for being wrong about Titus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> R Truth got squashed guys.



Water is wet, fire is hot.  Sadly for that talent's case it's now known knowledge. 

Honestly I thought Truth and Goldust's dueling promos was a fun watch they had one or two matches with each other and now Goldie is looking for a protege and his feud Truth ended that quick. 

And to think some years back he was terrorizing the roster with Miz that got the Divas fearing for their lives and HHH losing his position at the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2017)

So how bad was raw? I was playing video games instead.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)

It was okay, right?  Fell apart in the third hour.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2017)

Sounds like most raws of recent months


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2017)

If the Miz cant help Jason Jordan get over, just make JJ a jabronie for life..


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2017)

what are you talking about? JJ is massively over


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2017)

Damn I need to catch up. Didn't realize that AA already disbanded. WTF .


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 15, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn I need to catch up. Didn't realize that AA already disbanded. WTF .


Enzo and Cass also broke up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 15, 2017)

At least Smackdown is better, Cena putting over people, Naka being the top face of the brand.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> At least Smackdown is better, Cena putting over people, Naka being the top face of the brand.



wait for a couple more weeks and you'll see the slow burial of Naka

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It was okay, right?  Fell apart in the third hour.


yeah they've long since given up on the 3rd hour. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yeah they've long since given up on the 3rd hour. lol


Well they had a decent build up for the main event at the end.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)

Nakamura, ugh.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 15, 2017)

Meltzer was saying a big difference between Corbin and Mahal in promos is Mahal's facial expressions. Even though it's the same promo each time, it works, and he does a decent job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2017)

anyone even watching smackdown? I just saw poor becky tap out to nattie.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> anyone even watching smackdown? I just saw poor becky tap out to nattie.


I was for different people getting shots on Smackdown. This does not apply to Natalya though..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> anyone even watching smackdown? I just saw poor becky tap out to nattie.


 ..... Screw you WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

Why is WWE giving away Summerslam matches the week before Summerslam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

WWE just wasted the MITB cash in. Who wrote this shit? Fuck Road Dogg.


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2017)

lmao Corbin a shit


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 15, 2017)

That actually just happened...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

Corbin legit HAS to beat Cena now. Can't justify this and then have him lose on Sunday.


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

At least if we want to draw positives then it adds some fire to the Cena/Corbin match at SS (which Corbin should win. Already saw Cena beat Rusev last PPV and while I like Cena man doesn't need this win).
Though now I doubt Naka will beat Jinder.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2017)

Rip Baron, Vince didn't like you anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Rip Baron, Vince didn't like you anymore.


Speaking of Vince not liking someone, where is Ziggler? Last I heard was rumors of a repackaging but those are just rumors. FFS at least have him feud with Sami. They are both doing nothing and at the very least would put on a good match.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Speaking of Vince not liking someone, where is Ziggler? Last I heard was rumors of a repackaging but those are just rumors. FFS at least have him feud with Sami. They are both doing nothing and at the very least would put on a good match.



He is being repacked, they don't really have anything to do with him so they are reworking him while keeping him off tv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2017)

Neville looks so sad without his title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2017)

Corbin sucks and WWE was right to pull the plug.  Don't force something that doesn't work.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2017)

Carmella > Corbin


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Enzo and Cass also broke up.



That one I knew. I guess Vince thinks tag teams are just training wheels to get real talent over.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2017)

So heard about the Corbin thing. Good riddance. He really flopped in his push . He lacks charisma as a heel .

Thanks Cena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2017)

They always seemed so half heart with Corbin's pushes and this cemented that Vince is bored with him.



Dean Ambrose said:


> ..... Screw you WWE


I don't know why they always do becky wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2017)

thank god

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2017)

Corbin got buried?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2017)

Corbin should form a heel tag team with someone.  And they can lose to Breezango.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Corbin got buried?


wwe makes the right choice once and a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2017)

Still on my hiatus. Just wanted to drop by and say the Corbin cash-in was stupid. Even if they wanted him to lose, they could've done it a zillion times better.


Also, get well soon Naitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to Alexa vs Sasha for the, um, wrestling. Yeah, the wrestling.

I'm a-okay with the Corbin cash-in. He's not world champ material. It actually adds something to his match wth Cena. You need failed cash-ins to happen to keep MITB somewhat unpredictable and not repetitive. And Nakamura winning the title can actually be a moment without WWE fucking it up like they love to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 17, 2017)

The Big Mumbo said:


> I'm really looking forward to Alexa vs Sasha for the, um, wrestling. Yeah, the wrestling.
> 
> I'm a-okay with the Corbin cash-in. He's not world champ material. It actually adds something to his match wth Cena. You need failed cash-ins to happen to keep MITB somewhat unpredictable and not repetitive. And Nakamura winning the title can actually be a moment without WWE fucking it up like they love to do.


Do you really trust them not to fuck up? Because I don't.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Aug 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do you really trust them not to fuck up? Because I don't.


No, me neither. But the odds of them not fucking up are at least higher by removing the chance of Corbin jumping in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

Tuning into Impact tonight.  Seems it's a special event of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

Hmm, so Gail Kim loses her chance at the title due to a run in by husband beater Taryn Terrell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

So they took the belt off of Del Rio and the crowd pretty much cares not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

So they brought back Cornett as the new figure head of Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Bump (Aug 17, 2017)

SIGH IMPACT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

The hell, they're bringing back the oldies but goldies with Petey Williams returning.  Nice to see the Canadian Destroyer used though.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So they took the belt off of Del Rio and the crowd pretty much cares not.


Not a surprise, this dude just can't seem to get people to care about him unless he's in some bullshit with paige.

Delritto creates anti-heat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not a surprise, this dude just can't seem to get people to care about him unless he's in some bullshit with paige.
> 
> Delritto creates anti-heat.



The sad thing was that he was suppose to be the go to guy since Lasley is going back to training for the MMA.  Now I guessing the next go to guy will probably be John Mondo (Morrison).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey, have we started the Summerslam prediction contest yet?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2017)

matches i'm looking forward to this weekend

*Johnny Gargano vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas* - this was match of the night when i went to NXT Live last week. i feel like it can easily be the best match at Takeover if not the whole weekend
*Authors of Pain vs. SaNiTy* - got a glimpse of this live last week, but there was an early DQ. Big fan of both and I see a lot of potential in both.
*Asuka vs. Ember* - I have yet to see a great Ember Moon match. Maybe a couple good ones, but nothing spectacular. I think this is going to be a war and will have an extremely dramatic finish. I know WWE has never had plans to bring Asuka up ever... but I think the win streak can't possibly go any longer they need to kill the streak.
*AJ/KO* - 2 of the top 3 wrestlers in the company going at it with the drama of Shane McMahon. This has a very low chance of being a mad match.
*Universal Championship 4-Way* - Gonna be epic. You already know it is. The winner is really hard to predict too, which i love.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm dreading Asuka/Ember.  Because I think WWE is being stubborn about Ember.  They made the decision to go with her over Asuka a long time ago.  Ember hasn't shown any charisma at all. And is actually less believable on the mic than Bayley.  Just send Asuka to the main roster unbeaten.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

AJ/KO needs to be clean and decisive.  A weird bullshit finish has factored into every match so far.  Just let the wrestlers get it right this time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

Sasha/Alexa is a must watch.  Will Sasha pepper 5 feet of fury with stiff shots?  Will Sasha throw the match so Alexa looks bad?   I'm really curious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hey, have we started the Summerslam prediction contest yet?


Does anyone care enough about Summerslam to even make predictions?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm dreading Asuka/Ember.  Because I think WWE is being stubborn about Ember.  They made the decision to go with her over Asuka a long time ago.  Ember hasn't shown any charisma at all. And is actually less believable on the mic than Bayley.  Just send Asuka to the main roster unbeaten.


If they were going to have anyone beat Asuka it should have been Cross during the Last Women Standing match. At this point though I'm praying Asuka goes undefeated and has to abdicate the title once called up à la Paige.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2017)

Fascinating to me that they kept John out of that main event match. Hard to tell if it's a good idea for the rising talent. On one hand, he definitely outshines the guys who are supposed to be hot right now. On the other, his name itself gives them amazing exposure. Idk .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does anyone care enough about Summerslam to even make predictions?


No, not really.  But it takes like 5 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Fascinating to me that they kept John out of that main event match. Hard to tell if it's a good idea for the rising talent. On one hand, he definitely outshines the guys who are supposed to be hot right now. On the other, his name itself gives them amazing exposure. Idk .


I agree.  Cena/Nakamura on free tv so they could give us Cena/Corbin and Nakamura/Mahal at the PPV.  The decision makes no sense.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Cena/Nakamura on free tv so they could give us Cena/Corbin and Nakamura/Mahal at the PPV.  The decision makes no sense.



Vince really losing it . Hard to see Triple H supporting those kind of matches.


----------



## Bump (Aug 18, 2017)

Predictions

Nxt

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bobby Roode (c) vs. *Drew McIntyre* 
*Asuka* (c) vs. Ember Moon
*The Authors of Pain* (Akam and Rezar) (c) (with Paul Ellering) vs. Sanity (Alexander Wolfe and Killian Dain) (with Eric Young and Nikki Cross)
*Aleister Black* vs. Hideo Itami
*Johnny Gargano* vs. Andrade Almas (with Zelina Vega)




Summerslam

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Akira Tozawa* (c) (with Titus O'Neil) vs. Neville
*The New Day* (Big E and Xavier Woods) (c) (with Kofi Kingston) vs. The Usos (Jey and Jimmy Uso)   
The Hardy Boyz (Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy) and Jason Jordan vs. *The Miz and The Miztourage* (Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas) (with Maryse)   
*Brock Lesnar* (c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman
Naomi (c) vs.* Natalya * 
*Alexa Bliss* (c) vs. Sasha Banks    
Jinder Mahal (c) (with The Singh Brothers) vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura    *
*AJ Styles* (c) vs. Kevin Owens    
Randy Orton vs. *Rusev * 
Big Show vs. *Big Cass* 
*Finn Bálor* vs. Bray Wyatt    
*John Cena* vs. Baron Corbin    
Cesaro and Sheamus (c) vs. *Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh god, I hope this is true. The reason they got Enzo in a shark cage is because he is deathly afraid of heights and this is a way to punish him for all his backstage heat.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 18, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Big sweaty man


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2017)

Predictions
Nxt

*Spoiler*: __ 




Bobby Roode (c) vs. *Drew McIntyre* 
*Asuka* (c) vs. Ember Moon
The Authors of Pain (Akam and Rezar) (c) (with Paul Ellering) vs. *Sanity* (Alexander Wolfe and Killian Dain) (with Eric Young and Nikki Cross)
*Aleister Black* vs. Hideo Itami
*Johnny Gargano* vs. Andrade Almas (with Zelina Vega)




Summerslam

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Akira Tozawa* (c) (with Titus O'Neil) vs. Neville
*The New Day* (Big E and Xavier Woods) (c) (with Kofi Kingston) vs. The Usos (Jey and Jimmy Uso) 
*The Hardy Boyz (Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy) and Jason Jordan* vs. The Miz and The Miztourage (Curtis Axel and Bo Dallas) (with Maryse) 
Brock Lesnar (c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. Roman Reigns vs. *Samoa Joe* vs. Braun Strowman
Naomi (c) vs.* Natalya * 
*Alexa Bliss* (c) vs. Sasha Banks  
Jinder Mahal (c) (with The Singh Brothers) vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura    
AJ Styles* (c) vs. Kevin Owens  
Randy Orton vs. *Rusev * 
Big Show vs. *Big Cass* 
*Finn Bálor* vs. Bray Wyatt  
*John Cena* vs. Baron Corbin  
*Cesaro and Sheamus* (c) vs. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

Great promo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2017)

DB is stupid.  He's going to get hurt wrestling in front of 100 people.  He should be grateful to WWE to be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2017)

nah fuck that noise, DB should go wrestle somewhere again if theirs nothing wrong with him. fuck wwe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah fuck that noise, DB should go wrestle somewhere again if theirs nothing wrong with him. fuck wwe.



He's a person who believes ibn quack medicine because it's "natural" and lied about the extent of his problems to get in the ring.  No one should let him into a ring ever again.  He should just accept his in ring career is over and live a proper life with his wife and child.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> He's a person who believes ibn quack medicine because it's "natural" and lied about the extent of his problems to get in the ring.  No one should let him into a ring ever again.  He should just accept his in ring career is over and live a proper life with his wife and child.


Except Nikki said he should go for it so no. If he can do it and hes feeling better he has the right to chase his dreams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Also Jim Cornette and Al snow is right Dave Meltzer is a hack.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2017)

DB should just go wrestle in the bingo halls, WWE doesn't need him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> DB should just go wrestle in the bingo halls, WWE doesn't need him.


Hed probably do it and still do well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Omega vs Daniel bryan. Book it New Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you guys watching the new Southpaw Regional Wrestling?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> He's a person who believes ibn quack medicine because it's "natural" and lied about the extent of his problems to get in the ring.  No one should let him into a ring ever again.  He should just accept his in ring career is over and live a proper life with his wife and child.


Majority of wrestlers lie about the extent of their injuries to their promoters so they can keep working since they lose their spot when they take time off. Also considering the healthy state Bryan is in there is no reason for him to really stay retired for the rest of his life. That's just wasting your talent.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Predictions
> Nxt
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Winners:

Roode
Ember Moon
Authors of Pain
Aleister Black
Almas

Tozawa
The New Day
The Hardy Boys and Jason Jordan
Brock Lesnar
Naomi
Sasha Banks
Nakamura
AJ Styles
Randy Orton
Big Cass
Finn Balor
Cena
Ambrose and Rollins


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except Nikki said he should go for it so no. If he can do it and hes feeling better he has the right to chase his dreams.


I think you mean brie 

but yeah, if the man and his wife are okay with him going out to wrestle again who the hell are we to protest otherwise? especially when he's been going out of his way to fly all over the country seeking treatment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Welp, just let him leave then.  I think this gm of Smackdown has been a good gig for him.  His loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

teddy said:


> I think you mean brie
> 
> but yeah, if the man and his wife are okay with him going out to wrestle again who the hell are we to protest otherwise? especially when he's been going out of his way to fly all over the country seeking treatment


That damn twin magic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Welp, just let him leave then.  I think this gm of Smackdown has been a good gig for him.  His loss.


Well he has done everything in his power to get fired so not for him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Big sweaty man



Notice that there are no other people aside from Jinder and the cameraman inside the gym?? Must be smelling really bad in there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Good interview guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Kinda miss juice chris ted and Saf here talking about E wrasslin


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Hyped to see the one, the only, goddess of the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Also.


Really looking forward to seeing Cena vs Heel Dean Ambrose on Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Game Night is Back Baby


----------



## Bump (Aug 19, 2017)

im watching SS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Bump said:


> im watching SS



Yeah bro  Connor McGregor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also.
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing Cena vs Heel Dean Ambrose on Raw.



Except all indications point to Shield reunion. I really hope the marks get rekted though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except all indications point to Shield reunion. I really hope the marks get rekted though


Reigns is nowhere near the Ambrose-Rollins thing and it'd be a weak finish to the angle not to have Ambrose turn on Rollins so I'm not seeing the SHIELD reunion thing happening.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Getting the musical act out of the way first. Smart. Can't have that interrupting the show once the matches start.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Almas vs. Johnny Wrestling should be great. Poor Almas is going to take another Takeover L but hopefully Vega with him means his character goes somewhere because he's great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

NXT has the best commentary team in WWE.


----------



## Bump (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas vs. Johnny Wrestling should be great. Poor Almas is going to take another Takeover L but hopefully Vega with him means his character goes somewhere because he's great.



fuck Vega, Edge and Lita style on NXT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

HOLY SHIT THIS MATCH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

man can't find links to see this .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Great match. Wanted Johnny Wrestling to win but this was the right result. Vega taking Almas places.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

And now Corey guest commentator? Add in JR and remove Percy and this would be a GOAT commentary booth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

"Nikki Cross looks fit to be tied"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't need this match to be technical. Just want to see 4 beasts beat the shit out of each other.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Authors of Pain seem to have gotten better in the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Nikki Cross is a madwoman I love her so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

THEY DID IT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

God bless Nikki Cross


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Wolfe really impressed me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Corey with that 89 Batman reference


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

NXT's Tag Team Division has just been rejuvinated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

who are they?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

So did Sanity just turn Face? Because the crowd was loving them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who are they?


reDRagon. One of ROHs best Tag Teams.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Good ole JR!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Man Like JR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> reDRagon. One of ROHs best Tag Teams.


Can you give me some more details? Like what's their personalities.


OH SHIT MAURO AND JR AND COREY  !!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

will Hideo ever go anywhere?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Damn Black already busted up


----------



## Bluth (Aug 19, 2017)

Man, Aleister Black really does have an incredible entrance, he has an absolute ton of potential as a huge star on the main roster, just have to see if he can talk enough to put over his character, he doesn't have to talk much, but he has to start talking a bit to actually develop the character to put over feuds.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> will Hideo ever go anywhere?


I think his Heel Turn has been good for him but yeah he either needs the NXT Title or the callup. He can't be stuck in Limbo for much longer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I think his Heel Turn has been good for him but yeah he either needs the NXT Title or the callup. He can't be stuck in Limbo for much longer.


That's what I worry for him. Where is he heading? Still it's nice to hear his heel turn has helped him somewhat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Take notes on Strong Style Shinsuke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Take notes on Strong Style Shinsuke.


but .....main roster hates anything like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but .....main roster hates anything like that


True. His NXT strikes looked and felt far more devastating than his Main Roster ones. I blame Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns is nowhere near the Ambrose-Rollins thing and it'd be a weak finish to the angle not to have Ambrose turn on Rollins so I'm not seeing the SHIELD reunion thing happening.



Nah the reuinion will finally happen.  All three have said that at some point they will reunite it was a matter of when not if.  Plus Shield merch would just sell, Vince knows this even if they reunited and became a heel power trip group.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Whelp I'm worried for Itami


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Good hard hitting match. Goddamn Black Mass looks so good it makes me cringe how stiff it feels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Hope Asuka wins but the way they are harping on Asuka's record breaking reign makes me think she's losing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

That was cringey Ember


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Asuka wins but the way they are harping on Asuka's record breaking reign makes me think she's losing.



Plus with the Solar Eclipse, they might be doing an ironic Moon blocks Asuka's title days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

So its green contacts tonight huh? Also damn WWE would really do something like have Ember win with her Eclipse finisher this close to the Eclipse.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Wish Ember had a character so I could get behind her. Maybe when she wins the title they'll give her one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So its green contacts tonight huh? Also damn WWE would really do something like have Ember win with her Eclipse finisher this close to the Eclipse.



That's why I found it interesting .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

damn Ember's assault feels impactful .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

dem titties of Asuka's ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

She kicked out!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

wow that is insane . Guessing Asuka retains .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

fuck this match went from solid to pretty damn good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

The Queen Lives On


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

shame that Ember didn't get her time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck this match went from solid to pretty damn good


Honestly that's how I've felt about every match tonight barring the opener: that was just fucking amazing from start to end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Actually went in not wanting Ember to win then started rooting for Ember during the match. That's good storytelling. They also did sorta the same thing with Sanity earlier basically making them the Faces of the Tag Match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Asuka confirmed Roman Reigns of NXT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Roode and Drew NEED to deliver. Takeover has been amazing from start till now. Main Event has to be amazing to top off a GREAT PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Ember getting a good reception

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ember getting a good reception


She looked great tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Damn does that reception mean Ember is getting called up? Felt like a sendoff. It'd be kinda early for her but then again with all the new women coming in they do need to reshuffle NXT's Women's Division.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She looked great tonight.



I guess maybe it's a test to see if she can be the one to carry the torch once Asuka is gone from NXT if she ever is.

Hopefully she gets better promo wise though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

All these MVP guests man. NXT so hype tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Drew should come out to "Broken Dreams"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Adam Cole is showing up at the end of the show isn't he?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew should come out to "Broken Dreams"



Shhhhhhh GFW won't let you say 'Broken' since they own the word


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

No Broken Dreams


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

generic theme for a generic wrestler 

Bobby should bury him again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

GLORIOUS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

swear to god if you take the belt off Roode but not boring ASSKA THEN I'LL BE PISSED!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Roode's Theme is GOAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Glass Cannon Itami is finally put in his place! Jobberville!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Glass Cannon Itami is finally put in his place! Jobberville!!



Words hurt man 

Now Itami's out for the rest of the year due to this comment


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Words hurt man
> 
> Now Itami's out for the rest of the year due to this comment



Itami gets injured thrice or more a year ffs 

His first injury is not yet healed then he gets injured again and again after a couple more works. 

The last time i saw Itami wrestle was when he ended up a bloody mess with a broken nose and the ref stopped the match. He came back after getting patched up and murdered the other guy.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2017)

Only way I can see Shield fully reunited is if Sanity/AOP show up and run roughshod over AMbrose/ROllins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Itami gets injured thrice or more a year ffs
> 
> His first injury is not yet healed then he gets injured again and again after a couple more works.
> 
> The last time i saw Itami wrestle was when he ended up a bloody mess with a broken nose and the ref stopped the match. He came back after getting patched up and murdered the other guy.



well that's mostly due to bad luck. Plus having problems  learning WWE type of wrestling I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Ember shouldn't be called up.  She has some character work she needs to figure out first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

man Drew  is still boring as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

this match is so boring. Pick up the pace or something guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Roode's ring presence is too good.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this match is so boring. Pick up the pace or something guys.


Roode's matches always build slowly. Its his thing honestly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Drew just killed himself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roode's matches always build slowly. Its his thing honestly.


I mean I've seen him vs Naka and it was good slow build. I guess I just don't take Drew seriously since he seems like he's meh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

damn they gave the belt to one of the most boring wrestlers in NXT .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Jinder WWE Champion
Drew NXT Champion
Heath?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Drew has no charisma.  He's a lot like heel Cass tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean I've seen him vs Naka and it was good slow build. I guess I just don't take Drew seriously since he seems like he's meh.


No worries Adam Cole is coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2017)

Roode is someone they should call up.  Not getting any younger.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well that's mostly due to bad luck. Plus having problems  learning WWE type of wrestling I guess.



I don't think so. Itami has a body made of glass

Roode looks like Triple H but is a lot more terrible than the latter in the ring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

COLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No worries Adam Cole is coming.


Arigatou Adam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't think so. Itami has a body made of glass
> 
> Roode looks like Triple H but is a lot more terrible than the latter in the ring


Not as bad as Ambrose  though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

ROH-Revolution BayBay


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as bad as Ambrose  though.



Ambrose set the bar high

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Takeover was great. Great matches from start to finish (main event was good but not on the great tier like the other matches beforehand but the Adam Cole made up for it).
Summerslam is going to have a hell of a time trying to match it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Did they use Adam Cole's ROH theme for his entrance???


NxT Takeover burying Summerslam for 3yrs straight now lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

I actually think this Summerslam COULD be great. Depends on how Vince wants to stop having his head up his ass and actually take chances.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I actually think this Summerslam COULD be great. Depends on how Vince wants to stop having his head up his ass and actually take chances.



How??? By having Roman and Jinder winning their matches?? Come on son


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> How??? By having Roman and Jinder winning their matches?? Come on son



For once I want to have faith dude.  Will it bite me in the ass ? Sure but I guess I get bored of shitting on WWE even when they deserve it. They'll never be quality like ROH or NJPW when it comes to matches  but maybe one day they can actually get better at story telling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For once I want to have faith dude.  Will it bite me in the ass ? Sure but I guess I get bored of shitting on WWE even when they deserve it. They'll never be quality like ROH or NJPW when it comes to matches  but maybe one day they can actually get better at story telling.



I don't see that ever happening tbh. As long as they do PG and have Vince and Dunn  around, the quality will always be shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't see that ever happening tbh. As long as they do PG and have Vince and Dunn  around, the quality will always be shit.



I mean PG really doesn't matter because there is some things from TV-14 that shouldn't come back like head shots. 

Also Vince is getting older and we don't know if Hunter and Steph will keep Dunn around after he passes on.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 19, 2017)

Booley

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't see that ever happening tbh. As long as they do PG and have Vince and Dunn  around, the quality will always be shit.


PG isn't a problem IMO. Sure there's less blood and some harder hits are scrutinzed but those can be worked around. Vince and Dunn as you said are the major problems. 
FFS look at the talent WWE has and look at the product it puts out at times. Its fucking mental. And then when WWE does go on a purple patch instead of rolling with what's good and what fans want Vince and Dunn will undermine and destroy it because that's not what he sees in his senile vision for WWE.
I don't wish death on the man but the sooner he steps down from WWE the better. Let HHH get rid of Vince's old guard too and actually take WWE places again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

like always, NXT Takeover exceeded my expectations

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bump (Aug 20, 2017)

Takeover was great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

"What the hell!?  Ambrose just attacked his partner.  Why Dean?  Why!???"

Michael Cole better really lay it on thick tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

NXT should get its own Midcard Title and have Almas be the inaugural holder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NXT should get its own Midcard Title and have Almas be the inaugural holder.


They definitely need like a TV title.  Been saying it for a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Poor AJ man. Couldn't carry Charlotte enough against the beast that is Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I remember complaining a couple of months ago about how Almas was putting on all of these great matches, but kept losing.

It's nice to know that I can depend on NXT.  That I can trust that there is a bigger story going on whenever there is anything questionable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

watching summerslam 2008. wtf is this trash


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> watching summerslam 2008. wtf is this trash


I think Edge and Taker have a classic HIAC on that card but that's literally all I remember from summerslam 08.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think Edge and Taker have a classic HIAC on that card but that's literally all I remember from summerslam 08.



triple h vs khali
matt hardy vs mark henry
cm punk vs jbl
santino in a intergender match

like lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

Bobby Roode is expected to be moving to the main roster after losing his NXT Championship to Drew McIntyre at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn IIIlast night. Dave Meltzer reported on Wrestling Observer Radio last night that WWE officials are "super high" on Roode right now, and he is expected to be in the top 5 on whichever brand he is moved to. Meltzer added that WWE has been wanting him on "the main roster ASAP."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> triple h vs khali
> matt hardy vs mark henry
> cm punk vs jbl
> santino in a intergender match
> ...


Yikes! but I've noticed when I did my summerslam marathon last year or the year before that most summerslams are just straight shit save for a match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

mickie nudes of her when she was prego leaked

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yikes! but I've noticed when I did my summerslam marathon last year or the year before that most summerslams are just straight shit save for a match.


batosta vs cena lit af tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bobby Roode is expected to be moving to the main roster after losing his NXT Championship to Drew McIntyre at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn IIIlast night. Dave Meltzer reported on Wrestling Observer Radio last night that WWE officials are "super high" on Roode right now, and he is expected to be in the top 5 on whichever brand he is moved to. Meltzer added that WWE has been wanting him on "the main roster ASAP."


Good good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Hideo Itami needs to go back to Japan and start working as a commentator for NJPW

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> batosta vs cena lit af tho


Oh that was also at that summerslam. yeah you right.



WhatADrag said:


> mickie nudes of her when she was prego leaked


where did you find them?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2017)

Not really understanding the excitement behind the Adam Cole signing. He had 3 ROH world titles iirc and still was a B performer. His in ring work by itself is like C+. 

I'm guessing it's one of two things:
A His close relationship with the Elite 
B People are happy to see anyone come up to the E'


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Tbf.  How can anyone blame WWE for Itami?  He just had a lot of bad luck with the company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tbf.  How can anyone blame WWE for Itami?  He just had a lot of bad luck with the company.



No one is blaming WWE. Itami has no one to blame but himself


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

How should they open the PPV?  This is going to be a really long ass show.  You need the crowd interested immediately.

I think you can go AJ and Shane again, just like Mania.  Or you can go Ambrose/Rollins against Sheamus/Cesaro.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

Who is ready form Shinske and Jinder to have a 7 star match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh that was also at that summerslam. yeah you right.
> 
> 
> where did you find them?


the fappening site


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

There better be some surprises tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cien Almas should beat Drew if there isn't a tv title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There better be some surprises tonight.


be surprised for a trash show


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the fappening site


I saw the pic, make up is a blessing for some chicks.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think Edge and Taker have a classic HIAC on that card but that's literally all I remember from summerslam 08.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Who is ready form Shinske and Jinder to have a 7 star match?



The Maharaja vs The King of Strong Style


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

I personally only cares about the Fatal Four Way, but glad we're getting that 5* match between Big Show and Big Cass


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I personally only cares about the Fatal Four Way, but glad we're getting that 5* match between Big Show and Big Cass



Big Show vs Big Cass is a 6 star match, if it was a triple threat with Stroman it would be a 7 star match minimum.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

True

I heard the finish is going to be Big Cass throwing the Shark Cage with Enzo in it in Big Show's face, I can't wait


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Crazy that the Usos/New Day are on the pre-show when they were the best match at Battleground.

Big Show/Cass in particular should definitely be a pre-show match.  No one cares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias Bray needs to win tonight dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Crazy that the Usos/New Day are on the pre-show when they were the best match at Battleground.
> 
> Big Show/Cass in particular should definitely be a pre-show match.  No one cares.



Kind of crazy that it is on the show instead of the Hardyz and/or the SD Tag Team Title match


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Jason Jordan is lucky to even be on the pre-show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> True
> 
> I heard the finish is going to be Big Cass throwing the Shark Cage with Enzo in it in Big Show's face, I can't wait


If they want Enzo to get hurt that badly they should just put him on 205 Live.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Damn.  Miz match already?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Nikki wearing an Alexa shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Shame. Was hoping that at SS we'd get Broken Matt


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

This match in front of no one isn't going to help Jordan get over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Miz gets the W. Good start from Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Damn. 0-1 on predictions already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Top kek so much for Jordan push


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Emma should comfort Jordan backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Top kek so much for Jordan push


What is WWE supposed to do when the crowd cheers a jobber from Quebec over him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is WWE supposed to do when the crowd cheers a jobber from Quebec over him?


Repackage him I suppose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Ambrose heel turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Either a heel turn happens or Dean becomes a Grand Slam champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Tozawa is over at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Ffs just pick up the pace. The crowd gives spme shit about Tozawa so let them get into it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome Shining wizard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow matches are going on? Shit. 

LOL at Jordan losing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Awesome Shining wizard.


Looked stiff AF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

This match is solid. As soon as things pick up people get brought in more.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

ANyone know the full match card?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

If Neville loses he should move on from the CW division and start wrestling non-Cruiserweights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

50 / 50 booking strikes again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If Neville loses he should move on from the CW division and start wrestling non-Cruiserweights.


Guess he's not moving on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Red Arrow is the most protected finish.  0-2 on predictions.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 50 / 50 booking strikes again.


The Titus Brand never gets to hold their momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Corey loves his GOT refrerences. Yesterday's "Lord Baelishs's prophecy" and now "Dragonglass"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

<Tozawa was over.                                <  make him lose right away.                Please stop Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

Renee is glowing. I wonder if she's pregnant.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Good.  No one will interrupt Elias this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Elias is right New York a shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Fucking crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Carmella looking hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Carmellas a butterhead


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Huge match for Nakamura.  But it's guaranteed to be a boring match.  So tough spot to be in.  Just try to overachieve I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Stiff match between Jinder vs Shinsuke would be neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Usos are having the best stretch in their entire careers right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I will never understand New Day popularity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Red Lanterns? Since when did they exist?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Wait the pre-show started?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol commercials


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Wait the pre-show started?


Started at 5 pm Eastern

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Red Lanterns? Since when did they exist?


Since forever


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

All these tag combo moves man...so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Match is starting to get good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since forever


I havent heard of them


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

This shouldn't be pre-show.  It's unfair to the other matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Shining wizard for all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Match of the Night and its on the fucking preshow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Also I see the burn out coming again


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Every wrestler should have a shining wizard in the toolkit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Usos. DAY ONE ISH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Big win for Usos.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

The Usos won even though it was 2-on-3.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Big win for Usos.


Would have been bigger on the main show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Would have been bigger on the main show.


True but Vince dumb as fuck plus IC title getting worse treatment. Plus Rusev vs Randy and Cena vs Baron should be pre show but cant do that to Cena or Randy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I hope Cena buries Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Randy/Rusev and Cena/Corbin shouldn't even be on the show.  Those matches were just thrown together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Randy/Rusev and Cena/Corbin shouldn't even be on the show.  Those matches were just thrown together.


Cass/Big Show shouldn't be on the card period.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

HBK. GOAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

As stupid as KFC commercial is that was funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Becky was the best part of that commercial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Ugh.  Baron Corbin sucks.  He shouldn't be kicking off Summerslam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

That was pretty good on Brawn's part . Quick to the point


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Its probably good New Day/Usos was on the pre-show though. Had it been on the main card it defo wouldn't have gotten the amount of time it did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I hate that Summerslam is in Brooklyn every year.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cass/Big Show shouldn't be on the card period.



Yeah, why are they blowing their wrestlemania main event on summerslam? Is this going to be a trilogy? The next match is at Rumble right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Big Show vs Cass inside a steel cage at Survivor Series!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Bathroom break match.  I'm going to do my laundry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

That chokeslam backbreaker was nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That chokeslam backbreaker was nice.


Still don't care about this match though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Cena really did not need the win. Corbin did.
Also kek JBL at Cena wins at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cena finally wins at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Corbin either going to attack him now.  Or he has heat backstage.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also kek JBL at Cena wins at Summerslam.


The streak...is over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

it's 80 degrees and humid in this computer room and I'm about to deal with it for 4 hours. WWE you better give me an Ambrose heel turn or I swear to god I'll kick a puppy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Match itself was actually decent. Don't agree with the result but guessing Corbin has heat backstage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Baron Corbin is boring anyways. I gave him a chance and he let me down...........I mean  WWE universe wants Cena to win.  YEAH!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't care about this match either.  So WWE is doing a good job shedding matches that bore me.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

Corbin buried


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Natalya wins and Carmella cashes in. Book it WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Natalya wins and Carmella cashes in. Book it WWE.


 Why do you want rat face to win?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do you want rat face to win?


So Becky can beat her and then feud with Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Becky can beat her and then feud with Charlotte.


b-but Becky and Charlotte are good together 

don't break them up 


*Spoiler*: __ 



especially when it's my ship

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I still think the Carmella cash-in should be on Becky when she finally wins the title again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still think the Carmella cash-in should be on Becky when she finally wins the title again.


That also works but it means we have to endure either more of Naomi as Champ or Natalya as Champ before Becky swoops in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Well yeah, this match should have been Naomi/Becky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

Guess they realized Corbin isn't ready yet. He's been progressing too slow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

wow Natalya actually won a title . Too bad it's late as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Natalya as champ doesn't seem like it will be good for ratings.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Natalya as champ doesn't seem like it will be good for ratings.


neither will Carmella since she sucks at wrestling, mic, and everything but yet people want her as champ


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

That No Mercy advertisement was creepy asf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah fuck this match. Gonna go get some dinner real quick.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> neither will Carmella since she sucks at wrestling, mic, and everything but yet people want her as champ


At least she is young.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Next match :


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah fuck this match. Gonna go get some dinner real quick.


Run to Starbucks and grab som coffee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At least she is young.


That's even worse. You're putting her in a situation to fail . She needs a few years before you place the responsibility as champ on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

brb gonna watch Red vs Blue.  

No offense to Big Cass who is the only one who's done well in this feud.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Enzo is ugly asf.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

When did russo start booking shit again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

teddy said:


> When did russo start booking shit again?


It's WWE's way of 'punishing' Enzo. So this is a really half assed feud now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cass deserves pop of the night for interrupting Enzo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Enzo is definitely turning heel on Big Show tonight.  He's acting like a major fucking asshole right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Crowd chanting "boring"?


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

If the plan is to make enzo the most annoying heel on the roster this is a decent start i guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Jericho was funny in the cage.  Enzo is annoying and disruptive.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

That's it.  Enzo needs to leave Cass alone now.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice Angle/Bryan segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

is the match over?


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

Summerslam currently running at a 3 out of 10


----------



## Bump (Aug 20, 2017)

Rusev a jobber now man


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

lol Orton


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

So Rusev still in the dog house for cockblocking Vince on Lana it seems


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rusev jobbing


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Rusev should just leave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Summerslam currently running at a 3 out of 10


eh too low.  New day vs Usos 8/10

Cruiserweight 7/10 

so if anything 5/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Rusev and Corbin clearly have heat backstage.


----------



## Bump (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eh too low.  New day vs Usos 8/10
> 
> Cruiserweight 7/10
> 
> so if anything 5/10



everything else like 3/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eh too low.  New day vs Usos 8/10
> 
> Cruiserweight 7/10
> 
> so if anything 5/10


If he didn't watch the pre-show.


----------



## Bump (Aug 20, 2017)

Bayley turning heel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If he didn't watch the pre-show.


True but I feel like those two matches shouldn't get thrown into the shit fest of Cena vs Baron, this jobber match, or Big show vs Cass.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Bayley boos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Just got back. Cass beat Show. Expected.
FUCK THE BULLSHIT WWE IS DOING WITH RUSEV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

She's in Roman Reigns level now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't like Sasha's peacock attire.  And I think the crowd didn't like it either.  That's why they are so flat for her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Bump said:


> Bayley turning heel


100%


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

costume malfunction lmao


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Bayley might fuck up and cost her tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Alexa the Queen


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

So any truth to the rumors Rusev asked for his release?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So any truth to the rumors Rusev asked for his release?


It sort of looks that way.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

>Corbin lose to one AA
>Rusev lose in seconds
ShovelSlam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So any truth to the rumors Rusev asked for his release?



Possible I mean he pretty muched jobbed so either he requested his release or he pissed off vinny .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >Corbin lose to one AA
> >Rusev lose in seconds
> ShovelSlam


Don't forget what has been going on with Enzo for months.  Vince laughed his ass off when he escaped the cage and Cass immediately gave him a big boot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

fuck man Bliss has really blossomed to a great  wrestler. It's weird how she started off green on mic and skills but she must have really worked hard to get where she's at.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I actually think they are going through the matches too quickly.  Going to be a short PPV at this rate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I actually think they are going through the matches too quickly.  Going to be a short PPV at this rate.


They don't want a burn out like last year  which makes sense.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

I expect a screwy finish to Alexa vs Sasha


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> I expect a screwy finish to Alexa vs Sasha



Carmella cash in


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Carmella cash in


But she's on Smac...as if WWE would care.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

What a weak ass ending sequence. Commentary didn't even sell that shit.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But she's on Smac...as if WWE would care.



They will fuck it up if it happen


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow first ppv I've watched since mania. I haven't missed much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

no screwy finish. God Sasha been champ too much. #giveotherwomenachance

#FuckSashasbaldheadedweave


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Sasha lucky she's not up against charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I thought Twisted Bliss was a sure thing finish.  Alexa can't have girls kicking out of that.  She has nothing else to go to if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

I was wrong


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

yeah that was hilarious by Shawn


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

Demon vs Eater next?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

wtf was that finish tho

I was confused when the bell ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

another piss break next


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

MOTN is still Usos vs New Day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

oh no that shit song again


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Wyatt exists solely for his entrance. i'm sure that's all vince sees in him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

goddammit y u bring that back ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Bray needs this desperately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

hoping Bray jobs to be honest. Finn needs credibility to maybe rebuild the Club one day. MAYBE.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2017)

NICE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Bray can unveil new members for the Wyatt Family.  He has a little momentum right now.  He can't lose it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Ref just told Finn to slow it down pretty audibly


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

That match was nothing special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Match was boring but glad that Finn won.

Fuck Bray

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Finn got his win back. Both guys 1-1. Match was meh but compared to the rest of the main card...decent I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Send AJ and KO out there and hope they can revive the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

People talk about Cena burying people but I'll never forgive Orton for not doing the job to Bray.
Man was on fire after winning at Elimination Chamber then beat Cena and Styles clean the Tuesday after. Then Orton came...


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

The Eater of Pins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Ambrose MUST turn on Rollins tonight.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

crap guess Dean and Seth win titles . 


Fuck this shit


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Send AJ and KO out there and hope they can revive the crowd.


This works too.  The last match was Raw.  So I just assumed a Smackdown match would be next.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose MUST turn on Rollins tonight.



It's WWE we're talking about tho


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Sasha Banks has to be pretty disappointed.  The suits have to be disappointed.  Sasha finally winning a big match and winning a title at a PPV.  And the crowd barely popped.  They weren't excited during her entrance and they weren't excited after the match.  Bayley got booed.  How is WWE going to book this division right now?

Should they do a double turn with Sasha and Alexa?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

MOTN being on the pre-show is kind of depressing :/


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Fuck is Rollins wearing? Color scheme just looks off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean and Seth bringing back the Wolfpack confirmed


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose MUST turn on Rollins tonight.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris hero should help Claudio kill sheamus.  Would be best for business.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cesaro is much better as a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Hopefully Ambrose is playing possum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Cesaro GOAT man. But I agree a much better face. His feats of strength are so hype.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

cesaro heel is amazing


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cesaro is a really bad heel promo.  He doesn't know how to act.  He doesn't know what to say.  His moveset is nothing but babyface attacks.

He needs to turn as soon as this reign ends.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2017)

Wolfpack is back causin mass destruction

Rollins is looking like Daredevil and 2000 Kane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dangerous bump Rollins just took.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Cesaro stopped that swing because he was getting too many cheers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Best match on the main card. Usos/New Day and Sanity/AOP > though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

whelp there goes my night


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Rollins still needs a new finisher.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

WWE really going to dickride SHIELD so hard...


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Beach Ball vs Cesaro for Best Rivalry of 2017


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

So the heel turn is being held off until No Mercy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Ambrose screwing Seth at Survivor Series it is. Gain his full trust first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

US Title Match needs to be really good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm calling it a night. Fuck the Shield fangirls and fanboys


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Might just try to get in a round of friday the 13th. only really tuning in for the fatal 4 way anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> US Title Match needs to be really good.



Unless the booking of it is atrocious, it's going to be good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Tag Match was a good match. US Title Match needs to be good or better too. Fatal 4 Way I know will be good but nost sure about Jinder/Naka.
First 2 hours were crap but second half beginning with this tag match could still salvage SS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm calling it a night. Fuck the Shield fangirls and fanboys


Fuck that. AJ/KO, Braun/Lesnar/Reigns/Joe still left.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm calling it a night. Fuck the Shield fangirls and fanboys


 What about Dean"happy to be there"Ambrose?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck that. AJ/KO, Braun/Lesnar/Reigns/Joe still left.


Great matches but my fury plus heat equals done. Enjoy guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> What about Dean"happy to be there"Ambrose?


Fuck him especially for hugging Seth and changing the storyline


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

AJ and KO matches have been screwed up with overbooked clumsy finishes.  I want this one to be straight forward.  AJ should win because he is equal to KO and he is the babyface.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Aleister Black needs to get transferred to Raw and murder Ambrose and Roman. Fuck both of them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Owens is funny.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

People in here thinking The Shield ain't getting back together just get BABYGURL over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Why is Rollins still not allowed to use the Curb Stomp?? Its a very safe move and these are grown up men who can take bumps..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

AJ to join Asuka on the list on Champions who retain this weekend IMO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is Rollins still not allowed to use the Curb Stomp?? Its a very safe move and these are grown up men who can take bumps..


Because Vince. Seriously though Coup de Grâce looks far more dangerous than Curb Stomp does to me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is Rollins still not allowed to use the Curb Stomp?? Its a very safe move and these are grown up men who can take bumps..



WWE is fighting a concussion lawsuit.

The same one the NFL lost.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

My half fucking brother doesn't even have any decency left in his body and can't bring himself to work atleast a 10min match against Rusev.

Fck this shit. Why am i born a Cena???


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

The three have been talking about getting back together since the moment Rollins hit Roman with the chair.  They really are as close IRL as they were Kayfabe upto that moment.  If done right it could work.  Have Cesaro tomorrow turn on Shemus and have Gallows and Anderson gun for the titles and Balore suddenly remember he never lost the Universal belt (If Shield help Roman win).  You got a feud that could last until Survivor series out of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE is fighting a concussion lawsuit.
> 
> The same one the NFL lost.



How many people were concussed with being hit by the curb stomp? Right, none! Vince is not even a wrestler but his brain is worse than someone who's had multiple concussions


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lol.  Owens dragging Shane into the 450.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

This is what I was afraid of.  Match is way overbooked.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> How many people were concussed with being hit by the curb stomp? Right, none! Vince is not even a wrestler but his brain is worse than someone who's had multiple concussions



Well he has had a few matches where he took a few shots to the head.  Who knows how much damage he took.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Good match. Few ref bumps but they were expected. Shane did call it down the middle and KO's temper cost him. He's going to kill Shane on SD.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Not as good as it should have been imo.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

Hoping the 4-way big hog at least delivers


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

3rd best match of SS IMO. Both Tag matches better (Usos/New Day still my MOTN)


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

Nakamura co-main eventing Summerslam is pretty cool


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 3rd best match of SS IMO. Both Tag matches better (Usos/New Day still my MOTN)


What are your top 5?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Nakamura co-main eventing Summerslam is pretty cool


This is another bathroom break match for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

I think this match will be merely decent. The finish will really determine how the match is viewed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

WWE keeping your local violinist off the streets


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What are your top 5?


1. Usos/New Day
2. Sheamus & Cesaro/Ambrose & Rollins
3. AJ Styles/Kevin Owens
4. Akira Tozawa/Neville
5. Miz(tourage)/Hardy Boyz & Jason Jordan

If NXT is involved
1. Almas/Gargano
2. Black/Itami
3. Asuka/Ember
4. Usos/New Day
5. Sanity/AOP


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

No way Nakamura loses with the live entrance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Look, it's the most interesting thing about Nakamura...the black guy that plays the violin for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

Nakamura just electrified the crowd


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 1. Usos/New Day
> 2. Sheamus & Cesaro/Ambrose & Rollins
> 3. AJ Styles/Kevin Owens
> 4. Akira Tozawa/Neville
> 5. Miz(tourage)/Hardy Boyz & Jason Jordan


I don't agree with #5.  But your top four are right.

Big Show/Cass worst match of the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2017)

Who ready for Great Khali interference?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't agree with #5.  But your top four are right.
> 
> Big Show/Cass worst match of the night.


What would have as #5?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Jinder is like the guy that forms when the Singh brothers do the fusion dance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to see Jinder vs a dermatologist at wrestlemania

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I want to see Jinder vs a dermatologist at wrestlemania



Jinder vs Body Wash in a bath tub match. Book it!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Is ring entrance the most important attribute for a modern wwe star?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What would have as #5?


Balor/Wyatt or Bliss/Banks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

"3MB" chants. Let's go.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor/Wyatt or Bliss/Banks.


Fair enough. I'd have Balor/Wyatt as 6 and Bliss/Banks as 7 on my list so its pretty close. All decent matches but nothing really special.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

This match should've ended faster than Rusev vs Orton.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fair enough. I'd have Balor/Wyatt as 6 and Bliss/Banks as 7 on my list so its pretty close. All decent matches but nothing really special.



I think the problem is over saturation once again.  These people wrestle week in and out plus house shows, plus at times they're moveset is cut up cause Vince being overly safe (Safety is fine but goes too far sometimes.)

Thinking back with the network it might be better for everyone except the business man if Raw and Smackdown became the monthly PPVs  (which are basically Raw/Smackdown named anyway) that build up storylines for the big events.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Show us a new trick Nakamura.  He has less in his arsenal than John Cena.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

LMAO what?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Good win for Mahal.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Aug 20, 2017)

Lee England was on TV longer than Rusev


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

That was literally one of the shittiest endings I've ever seen.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

lolololololol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

More PPV main events on the way for Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock dropping the title then since Jinder retained?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok just put Heath in Raw main event and have 3MB hold all belts.  Just to troll everyone WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Shield better be reuniting tonight or some shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shield better be reuniting tonight or some shit.


Fuck that noise. If Reigns has to win do it without the SHIELD nonsense.


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2017)

This is the darkest timeline


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

What the fuck is this ppv?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> What the fuck is this ppv?


At least we still have NXT: Takeover Brooklyn, Summerslam Pre-Show, Tag Match and KO/AJ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck that noise. If Reigns has to win do it without the SHIELD nonsense.



I'm sure the crowd would love that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

Mahal run is killing smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Best case scenario = Joe walking out champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't see the appeal to Braun, I hope Joe wins it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Betting sites had Braun at +1250 and Roman at +1500.

All over dat shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Best case scenario = Joe walking out champion.


Agreed.
IMO: Joe>Braun>Reigns>Lesnar in terms of best case scenario for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Lee England was on TV longer than Rusev


Vince must really want to break up his marriage, ever since he married Lana he's been treated like shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Listen to these fucking marks live out their live's dream to boo their hero Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Joe is gonna eat the fall you plebs. :ho

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dean and Seth need to help Roman win.  Honestly the only way to salvage the PPV.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

I think

Joe > Reigns clean (Cause it could lead to a Braun title during the dead months to see how he does.) > Reigns Shield (If done right leading to a group of destruction that will in the end put others other.) > Braun (Cause it will lead to him being fed a month down the line) > Brock (He doesn't need the belt if he stays and shouldn't hold it if he goes back to UFC)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

I guess they could run the Taker out there.  But the Taker is a chump now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Why is Fandango's silhouette on Roman's chest.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Best case scenario = Joe walking out champion.



Which is why it won't happen

I see Braun winning it or Lesnar retain. Reigns winning it is saved for WM


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock is reminding you rubes why he is still getting paid, dude always has that pop that drown the rest of you guys' guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2017)

not giving Brock any pyro is dumb

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

CM Punks run in for Brock and forms the Paul Herman's guys!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean and Seth need to help Roman win.  Honestly the only way to salvage the PPV.



Thinking that Paul basically brought them into the WWE main roster as a shield for Punk, maybe he could in story line also be the reason they got back together as the brains behind it all. (I dunno just thinking up ways to keep Paul on TV)


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

This F4W is SS's last hope outside of pre-show and KO/AJ


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Damn.  Graves loves his movie analogies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I guess they could run the Taker out there.  But the Taker is a chump now.



That would be the gayest thing to happen to professional wrestling since Orlando Jordan came out with a twink and squirted white lotion on his chest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Heyman betraying Brock could be good too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock is representing Canada !!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock is going to tire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

I hope Brock gives Braun a repeat of Royal Rumble 2015.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 20, 2017)

Kuya said:


> not giving Brock any pyro is dumb



Hell, any of the Big 4 PPV without pyro (mainly WM and SS) is weird


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

OH SHITTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Good action right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

They're running through highspots faster than a Will Ospreay/Ricochet PWG match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

This is why Vince doesn't like to push midgets.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock has to be out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock will be book with his incredible durability


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun on Brock.  This is how you spend a year building someone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

This is already the best match of the night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're running through highspots faster than a Will Ospreay/Ricochet PWG match.


Braun only has like 5 minutes of fight in him. Come on now the rest of the match he's going to be on his back


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock/Strowman is almost certainly the main event at No Mercy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock with that godly durability


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock better not be out of the fight.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

This is why braun is life


----------



## Legend (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun is the new beast


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

lol the crowd chanting goodbye to Brock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock will be back.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock will be back.


Yeah it's a given


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun cut up pretty good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Beat that bitch as 5 minute stamina muscle head Braun Brock!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock suplexing the 500 lbs Samoa Joe is the most impressive shit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun literally only has one move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun throwing an office chair should be his new finisher


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lesnar is having a really good match by his standards.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun is boring in ring worker


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Come on Joe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun refusing to take any bumps from Brock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun literally has one move of doom.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Roman has it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock >>>>> super Shena!!!

Unlimited Stamina and Durability


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock The Madman retains


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Oh wow.  Roman took the pinfall?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Honestly that gets Match of the Night even despite Brock winning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Ending was flat.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2017)

what happened to super reigns??


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh wow.  Roman took the pinfall?



Well he has a near sub 40% win rate this year, it's not too surprising.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

EAT 
SLEEP
TANK 3 TABLES AND BEAT YOU STILL
REPEAT


Lesnar undefeated record against Samoans is still intact


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun weakness is his lungs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun one of those people that gives himself unlimited finishers to start a match in 2K.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 20, 2017)

I like how Brock gives all the marks the idea he'll lose and just crush it all in the end


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2017)

Brock v. Braun at No Mercy. Book it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> EAT
> SLEEP
> TANK 3 TABLES AND BEAT YOU STILL
> REPEAT
> ...



He technically holds an L in a triple threat match between himself, Dean and Roman as those who were not involved in the decision are considered also the loser of the match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock v. Braun at No Mercy. Book it.


Seems like a rematch card imo.

Sheamus/Cesaro v Rollins/Ambrose 
Alexa/Sasha
Tozawa/Neville

And I also see:

Miz/Jordan
Brock/Braun
Balor/Joe

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Mae Young Classic was fun.  Not sure what the best match was.  Maybe Piper/Toni Storm?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

ANYONE BUT ROMAN


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> ANYONE BUT ROMAN



Cena vs BABYGURL is still the endgame for WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Lita is still really fucking hot.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2017)

And the main roster has YET to put on a better show than TAKEOVER.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena vs BABYGURL is still the endgame for WM.



Why yes, two undeserving assholes will do fake fighting in a 5min match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

I really wanted Braun to win.

Brock can go to GFW for all i care


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Braun blown up after he did his one move ten times. He ain't ready. 

:ho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Lacey Evans a mother. Confirmed for used goods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun blown up after he did his one move ten times. He ain't ready.
> 
> :ho



Come on man, he carried like 5 tons worth of flesh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ill give SS a 4/10 the pre show was probably more entertaining than the main card.

Roman taking the pin made sense for business, I can see the meeting now: Every executive backing Dunn & Vince down into the corner, Trips is massaging the boss when Vince begrudgingly says "I can still put the strap on him at Mania right?" And everyone saying yes sir.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Come on man, he carried like 5 tons worth of flesh



Yeah, lifting up Samoa Joe isn't easy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Best part of the show.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Dakota Kai does Finn's finish better than he does.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Dakota Kai looks like a drugged up Bayley that fell into the wrong crowd and did some amateur porn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

Toni Storm is the best in the Mae Young Classic.  And she has the most potential.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2017)

Toni Storm honestly should've been in NXT already. She's got everything they look for in WWE women wrestlers that doesn't have to do with wrestling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2017)

She just turned 21.  I think they may have held off signing her because of Paige.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the show.


WWE is gonna edit this with Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> WWE is gonna edit this with Sasha.


Ugh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Sasha needs to come out tomorrow night and cut a promo on Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Seems like a rematch card imo.
> 
> Sheamus/Cesaro v Rollins/Ambrose
> Alexa/Sasha
> ...


Brock - Braun was setup with the Tables spot.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Hopefully Rusev is able to get the release that he wants.  Just not fair what they are doing to him lately.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2017)

This company is stupid. That is all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2017)

I can all but guarantee Naka was supposed to win this match & Corbin was supposed to cash the briefcase.

They cucked Naka for that exploder suplex botch on Cena, thus what we got tonight.

Naka dont give a flying fuck, he's earning that paycheck like Tyrese in Fast and the furious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Rusev is able to get the release that he wants.  Just not fair what they are doing to him lately.


You want to ruin that man's marriage? If he goes on the Indy circuit, Lana will fall victim to  

come on dude, Rusev is hanging on to dear life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha needs to come out tomorrow night and cut a promo on Eddie Guerrero.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

Also I find it funny fellow Smarks want Braun as champ, dude did 1 move the entire match and all of them were spots. Dude has yet to show me he can put on a match without being carried, and his gimmick is something new so on those two fronts he isn't ground breaking talent thats being buried like say Brian was.

Braun become champion at any given point I give him exactly 4 months before the very same Smarks get tired of him. You just like Braun because he has that new car smell.

Brock has done something no one else in the company currently can do beside when Rock was active and he made the belt prestigious. That's why he still draws, when he shows up for a match it's feels good and when he loses clean that would make whoever pins him legit.  It's like in boxing if Mayweather wasn't so picky with his opponents and fights he wouldn't have been a huge draw, but because of that he made an image of someone people will cheer for or really want to see lose the title.

Jinder also is one of the most legit heels we had in years, sure he is kind of boring but he has heat and doesn't even need to be a monster heel to do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2017)

Meh just more weird ass momentum or career killing decisions from wwe. Why have Tozowa drop it right back? Why have Naka lose? Why squash Rusev? And you can bet there will be a report soon about Vince having lost interest in Corbin. lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2017)

I've been seeing a lot of "smart" fans questioning why Jinder keeps using the Singh brothers to win......By god he's starting to get some legit heat.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Should've had braun fuck with lesnar some more when he was on the stretcher


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Mahal should win the Universal Title at Survivor Series in an undisputed champion match.  Doing so might get him some heat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

WWE can't stand a japanese champ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE can't stand a japanese champ



Vince can't stand a foreign champ unless you're Canadian, Irish or can be linked to an area of the world Vince wants to make a market in. (Del Rio with Mexico, Mahal with India).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Vince can't stand a foreign champ unless you're Canadian, Irish or can be linked to an area of the world Vince wants to make a market in. (Del Rio with Mexico, Mahal with India).


What are you talking about? Vince can't stand Black/Non white/non Samoan American champions either


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

look at what they did to Tozawa. he was a champ for like what? a few days? lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> WWE is gonna edit this with Sasha.



WITCH!!! BURN HER!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

Corbin called a military veteran a loser on twitter and then the guy posted a picture of him with Vince. That's why he got buried. :ho

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin called a military veteran a loser on twitter and then the guy posted a picture of him with Vince. That's why he got buried. :ho



How about the other guy who dissed a woman and her child at a bar and a minute later came back crying telling the woman not to tell Kurt Angle how he mistreated her lol

 was that Braun or Joe? can't remember


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mahal should win the Universal Title at Survivor Series in an undisputed champion match.  Doing so might get him some heat!



GrandSlam Jinder when?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 21, 2017)

Seriously tho, I'm tired of Jinder winning in the exact same way except for Battleground

At least vary it a little!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Its baffling that no one has ever kicked out of The Khallas before


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

WWE is sickening and for the low IQ who don't question things.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin called a military veteran a loser on twitter and then the guy posted a picture of him with Vince. That's why he got buried. :ho


Welp RIP his career, guess that attitude of his finally got him in trouble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

Corbin sucked anyways.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

So everyone saying best storyline is Dean and Seth. Fuck they gonna stretch Dean's heel turn to Mania


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2017)

he can't even shave his head or he'll look even shittier.



Dean Ambrose said:


> So everyone saying best storyline is Dean and Seth. Fuck they gonna stretch Dean's heel turn to Mania


They don't have anything else for them so of course this is gonna drag until next year. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Corbin sucked anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> good





[S-A-F] said:


> he can't even shave his head or he'll look even shittier.
> 
> 
> They don't have anything else for them so of course this is gonna drag until next year. lol



You guys dont understand the yaoi fangirls are having a field day


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

Big guys are boring as fuck sorry.

Braun is just a Kane 2.0 with a shitter gimmick and no deranged fake brother to beef with.

Corbin doesn't know which gimmick he wants to rip off.

At the least Brock has that MMA thing going for him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Fuck Corbin and Brock

Aleister Black and Jason Jordan is the future


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2017)

Braun has one of the best things going on the roster right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

its reported everyone hates enzo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Fuck Corbin and Brock
> 
> Aleister Black and Jason Jordan is the future


Jason has no personality though


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> its reported everyone hates enzo


lmao he must be annoying as fuck. He's in for one long burial.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> its reported everyone hates enzo


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jason has no personality though



his smile and crazy face are the only things he need

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

@Jake CENA's favorite diva.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> its reported everyone hates enzo


Enzo isn't popular at all.  Don't be fooled by the live audience.

TV watchers hate Enzo.  Drunk idiots in the crowd love acts that give them a chance to participate.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA's favorite diva.



yeah my favorite diva to shat on


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Braun has one of the best things going on the roster right now


Fucking real. dude is a supersized gladiator with no concept of mercy and the crowd loves it. you know you're onto something when everyone in the building is actively cheering you on to kill lesnar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Raw is in Brooklyn again tonight?  Bayley better not be there.  Hate to see her booed out of the building again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Fucking real. dude is a supersized gladiator with no concept of mercy and the crowd loves it. you know you're onto something when everyone in the building is actively cheering you on to kill lesnar



have you seen his new finisher?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Better have Enzo get his ass whooped tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better have Enzo get his ass whooped tonight.


He's going to be in a street fight with Cass tonight.  Vince is going to love that match!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2017)

In traditional Lio Rush fashion he's no selling the signing to WWE, probably has bookings for the next 8 months.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah my favorite diva to shat on


I think Bayley is about to get married.  You better hurry bro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Roode/Cena at No Mercy rumor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

So starting Raw off with Paul and Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

So two baby faces facing off then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

I ain't shit for watching this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Brawn too over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

Braun might be a legend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Amazing, I remember Strowman was being booked as a monster heel but after a program with Roman Reigns, he's the monster face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Amazing, I remember Strowman was being booked as a monster heel but after a program with Roman Reigns, he's the monster face.


Vince should be happy as fuck. For once his big man is being praised instead of hated..


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Eat
Sleep
BRAAAAAAAAUN
Repeat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

See kids? When you take your time to build someone up you get Strongman results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I ain't shit for watching this


wwe is like crack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Come on, are the done with this crap between Enzo and Cass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Wyatt should be relieve that there is a person about to eat more pins than him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Bury Enzo please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Booker and Corey going ham


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Dammit, did the crowd do something to have Vince punish us by putting this out for people to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Please crush Enzo.


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Booker and Corey going ham


You can tell vince is having a ball calling this commentary and booking this shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

The fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh shit for real?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Cass is legit hurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

Acl?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Yea that looks legit. Poor cass and lucky as fuck Enzo .


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Acl?


I think it's his quad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Dana bae


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

If that injury is legit, you can pretty much guess Enzo going to get blamed one way or another for it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> If that injury is legit, you can pretty much guess Enzo going to get blamed one way or another for it.


Enzo getting fired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

So after that tirade about Nia, are we going to be treated to Cage Heat action in the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> If that injury is legit, you can pretty much guess Enzo going to get blamed one way or another for it.


Good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> If that injury is legit, you can pretty much guess Enzo going to get blamed one way or another for it.


He did half ass that rope pull


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2017)

Ouch Enzo and Cass have bad luck with ring ropes


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

If pretty sure Cass threw up the X and swore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Well at least both women got their paychecks for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Dana bae should be pushed....to do porn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

fans going along


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Welp, out come Truth to collect his paycheck for tonight.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Up Next John Cena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Legend said:


> Ouch Enzo and Cass have bad luck with ring ropes


Enzo is absolutely clueless in the ring.  Being out there with him is dangerous for any WWE superstar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Can't wait for BABYGURL to bury Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

In b4 Roman vs Cena preview


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow

You Suck

then

John Cena Sucks

Legendary


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Shane and DB are bad at their jobs.  That's why Cena is a free agent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Can't wait for BABYGURL to bury Cena.


The day to celebrate has come eh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

I heard the shut the fuck up chants


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

DA
BIG
DAWG

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Careful backstage Vince has just jizzed all over


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Where is @God Movement ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok I can dig this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Knew it you both suck chants


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

For once in his life juice is fitting to be a citizen of the roman empire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Careful backstage Vince has just jizzed all over


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2017)

Juice having a hate heart attack


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> For once in his life juice is fitting to be a citizen of the roman empire


I never hated Reigns.
I was indifferent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol, Miz coming out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Miz gonna job hard


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Miz bout to get destroyed and get paid.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Miz gonna job hard


Good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Holy shit Miz going off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Fuck man Cena although cheesy as fuck still made laugh. Gonna miss him a bit wont lie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

I hate when Cena has a dumb look on his face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm enjoying this but where is this going.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Are they trying to make Miz face now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Poor miz gonna get AA and spear soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

This is entertaining.  But what is going on here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone noticed how they kept Roman's talk time to a minimum once Miz came out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm sports entertained right now but the structure of this whooe thing is kinda random

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2017)

You boith suck chantrs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Joe owning the fuck out of Roman on mic


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Where is @God Movement ?



I would love a Two Man Power Trip comprised of Cena and Reigns just running through the entire roster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Honestly, is the WWE trying to make Joe and Miz the new baby faces of the WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2017)

Big Dog and Cena both larger than life.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Miz had to do 90% of the talking even though he is only loosely connected to the situation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

The Miz has had problems getting boos at times this year.  Because he's too good at his job.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2017)

Joe and Miz unable to get booed to save their lives. "Heels"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Cena was godly . He should bury Joe and Reigns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz had to do 90% of the talking even though he is only loosely connected to the situation.



They needed a talker that can get the crowd involved but not look condescending.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Roman has been kind of overshadowed by Joe ever since Joe started his program with Brock.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2017)

Roman and Cena are real life superheroes

What a sight it was seeing them both standing opposite from one another. While the crowd tried their hardest to prop up their guys as larger than life. Humorous to say the least.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

So is Roman facing the Miz at No Mercy?  Think about this card:

Braun/Brock
Joe/Cena
Roman/Miz
Alexa/Sasha
Ambrose/Rollins against Sheamus/Cesaro

It's looking better than Summerslam tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Stop fucking ground wrestling#!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

What is Vince and HHH thinking teaming Cena and Roman up as the face tag team.   You can pretty much predict the crowd reaction for this.  They might as well go for the hat trick and have Bayley come out as their valet.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So is Roman facing the Miz at No Mercy?  Think about this card:
> 
> Braun/Brock
> Joe/Cena
> ...



Roman needs to win the IC Title. It's the least he deserves for losing every PPV match since Mania.

Roman single-handedly made Braun Strowman. He needs to be rewarded with some gold Rukia. Am I wrong in saying this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Fucking real. dude is a supersized gladiator with no concept of mercy and the crowd loves it. you know you're onto something when everyone in the building is actively cheering you on to kill lesnar


That's because he is the underdog, as soon as he wins the title you all will turn on him when you realize, his whole schtick doesn't make good matches since he has to be dominant in all his matches for him to work. He doesn't know how to work the mic so any one who can string full sentences together will roast him alive. And the majority of the main event matches will be big guys vs big guys.

This is rinse and repeat cycle, same thing when Ryback was popular and people wanted him to beat Punk. 
Same shit with Dean Ambrose 
Same shit with Del Rio
Same shit with Miz
I can list this on and on

That new car smell having you looking like battered house wives looking for anything that's a change.

No what I'd be excited to see is not another monster contender being build up but another charismatic mid weight maineventer. Reason Rock and Austin era was so beloved is not because they always won but they told stories. Their opponents stood credible chances against them thus building tension. So you never know whose going to win.

This will be same shit in 2014 when Brock destroyed Shena at summer slam everyone love it, then 3 months after start crying about how boring it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is Vince and HHH thinking teaming Cena and Roman up as the face tag team.   You can pretty much predict the crowd reaction for this.  They might as well go for the hat trick and have Bayley come out as their valet.


Her promo should be : Its Cenas , Romans , and my dream to be in WWE. WE DO IT FOR YOU!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

If WWE want a more variety in their main event they should push their best mic worker Wyatt back to the championship contention


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice wave they got going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> If WWE want a more variety in their main event they should push their best mic worker Wyatt back to the championship contention


Hes done. His mic skills have deteriorated and now speaks incoherent .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Please Vince let them fly already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Team Tsundere out next.    But I thought there were going for a Shield reunion.  So no Boku no Shield for the fangirls.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hes done. His mic skills have deteriorated and now speaks incoherent .


Sure you're not confusing him with Dean, huh Dean?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Ambrose about to turn heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

So the Hardys are coming out instead.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

You can't do this on free tv.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

KO has no reason to be mad.  The tape doesn't lie.  AJ had his foot on the rope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sure you're not confusing him with Dean, huh Dean?


Dude Im being legit. That feud with Randy killed his momentum.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

The fuck, that was low Cole.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hes done. His mic skills have deteriorated and now speaks incoherent .



Yeah sadly it looks like he will be another casualty in WWE programming. Just can't get over in the way they want him to with the current restrictions and creative direction on the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw a beach ball.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, that was low Cole.


What did he say?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What did he say?



Made a comment on unlike Harlem Heat the Hardys are still going.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sure you're not confusing him with Dean, huh Dean?


Wyatt is damaged goods.

Put AJ Styles the best overall worker in the company back in the main event where he belongs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

AJ needs to move to Raw during the shakeup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Hmm, a modified Hart Attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Made a comment on unlike Harlem Heat the Hardys are still going.


Damn dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Fans not sure who to root for so they are just chanting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

So are they going to be using the Hart Foundation's finisher as their team one or is it going to be their chain combination finishers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Holy shit, Joe taking lead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Joe being treated good for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 21, 2017)

Watching the Braun and Lesner segment, anyone notice just how amazing Stroman has gotten at delivering his finisher? The twist he did, elevates it from a generic Oklahoma slam to something that looks like it actually does knock the wind out of you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Sasha cutting a promo is very risky.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Sasha pandering with the Ric Flair bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Lmao seriously Vince stop trying to shove 80s speech to the fans


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

So what is the match for No Mercy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Hahahaha goddamn Alexa that was weak


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2017)

Poor Jason. No reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

A legit loser!  Got her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

The lines are no good.  But the delivery = top notch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Finn Borelor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol.  Corey with another got reference.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

"He's got all the tools" count is at 9.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

This crowd is complete shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Main event time.  Time to see the crowd shit cheer on the faces that are John Cena and Roman Reigns.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir is Jason Jordan the least over WWE superstar?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This crowd is complete shit.


Why does WWE keep rewarding Brooklyn? They are a disruptive smark crowd that disrupts the tv product.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is Vince and HHH thinking teaming Cena and Roman up as the face tag team.   You can pretty much predict the crowd reaction for this.  They might as well go for the hat trick and have Bayley come out as their valet.



Not gonna lie, I would pay good money to see Roman and Cena run a train on Bayley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir is Jason Jordan the least over WWE superstar?



Not while The Ascension live.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2017)

Cena has this shit ass grin on his face


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Bayley should join a heel faction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Miz is the best work Cena has done all year.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why does WWE keep rewarding Brooklyn? They are a disruptive smark crowd that disrupts the tv product.


They fill the arena. $$$$$

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

They didn't sell out either Summerslam or Takeover.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

Bayley should reveal Dakota Kai is her evil twin sister and then they go around doing twin magic Bella shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

Roman has gotten a lot better since he decided he doesn't gaf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

The beach ball is back and Cena is bitching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

The crowd ruined Raw tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The crowd ruined Raw tonight.



Yeah, have to agree.  Seem to be into their own shit from time to time despite Cena and Miz trying to work them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

Joe completely blown up after hitting two chops.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

I think Raw was actually decent with a different crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

>Crowd "hates" Cena
>Everyone still chants "You can't see me!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Well fuck that finish, the faces should have won.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 21, 2017)

Cena Wins 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2017)

>Planting seeds for Roman vs Cena at WM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2017)

Well got to be going.  Traitor of Mars awaits. 

Anyway, that accident with Cass shouldn't have happen because that stupid feud should have ended last night.    Well Vince wanted to keep punishing Enzo so........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Anything interesting happen? kinda zoned out after braun


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >Planting seeds for Roman vs Cena at WM


The burial of of burials approaches.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2017)

teddy said:


> Anything interesting happen? kinda zoned out after braun


Jason Jordan got booed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan got booed.


>Interesting
>Shit that happens on an almost weekly basis now
Pick One


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2017)

Vince going to kill Enzo because of the Cass injury

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

teddy said:


> Anything interesting happen? kinda zoned out after braun


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Interesting
> >Shit that happens on an almost weekly basis now
> Pick One


He's Kurt Angle's son.  We are supposed to like him!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

God bless the Miz.  Shares the ring with 3 of the top guys in the WWE and manages to really shine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

Cass buried himself!! 

Him and Corbin should get a participation award rofl


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2017)

Cena has a really great heel angle if WWE gets the balls, he can't hang anymore so he starts to cheat to win and its how he breaks flair's record. Massive heat, but that leads to one last baby face run as the champion later when he finally goes face and they can sell more Cena product then ever.

Cena lost to Nakamura, who then lost to Jinder after one finisher, he looks so weak.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cena has a really great heel angle if WWE gets the balls, he can't hang anymore so he starts to cheat to win and its how he breaks flair's record. Massive heat, but that leads to one last baby face run as the champion later when he finally goes face and they can sell more Cena product then ever.



Have the "I have to beat you Rock." style promo to build it up and if need be sell his soul to the devil to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cena has a really great heel angle if WWE gets the balls, he can't hang anymore so he starts to cheat to win and its how he breaks flair's record. Massive heat, but that leads to one last baby face run as the champion later when he finally goes face and they can sell more Cena product then ever.
> 
> Cena lost to Nakamura, who then lost to Jinder after one finisher, he looks so weak.


Nah


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cena has a really great heel angle if WWE gets the balls, he can't hang anymore so he starts to cheat to win and its how he breaks flair's record. Massive heat, but that leads to one last baby face run as the champion later when he finally goes face and they can sell more Cena product then ever.
> 
> Cena lost to Nakamura, who then lost to Jinder after one finisher, he looks so weak.



drunk posting again are we?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2017)

Man, when Braun learns how to do a second move, his matches are gonna be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2017)

Roman vs cena not happening at mania.

Roman vs brock is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman vs cena not happening at mania.
> 
> Roman vs brock is.



cut that shit out. we already saw that 

ALEISTER BLACK vs. AJ STYLES for the unification championship pls

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> cut that shit out. we already saw that
> 
> ALEISTER BLACK vs. AJ STYLES for the unification championship pls


Vince don't think we've seen it enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

@WhatADrag Aleister Black vs AJ Styles.  You aren't interested in that?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 22, 2017)

:/ Poor guy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag Aleister Black vs AJ Styles.  You aren't interested in that?


Yup


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2017)

Enzo prolly gonna get in trouble for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2017)

Aleister Black tries to hard to be mysterious, just doesn't come off as natural. 

His match against Itami was great, but don't think for a second they would let that fly on the main roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> :/ Poor guy.



*Starts up a "You deserve it!" chant*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Dana is going to get pushed now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

God the Miz made Roman and Cena look like midlevel players last night.  Then the match came.  And of course he was forced to eat the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Everyone is so much better when they are allowed to improvise a little.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Baron Corbin replacement is here.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Bobby Roode needs to squash English.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

That was a bad women's match.  Just cash in if they are going to rely on antics like that.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 22, 2017)

Chad Gable looks like Kurt Angle.He even acts like him.How the fuck did they pick up Jason Jordan as his son is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Corbin is going to get knocked out somehow.  What a burial this is!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)

Shane definitely screwed Owens over in this match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 22, 2017)

Moving Enzo to 205 is the right move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

GOAT

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> GOAT




PR STUNT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2017)

@Rukia

WWE once asked me a couple months ago to visit Hellen Keller Association for the Blind and sub for my brother. They did not really care who they were talking to and who they were hugging since THEY CAN'T SEE ME!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2017)

The guy out the ring does great charity work and overall a nice role model but with that said a grown ass adult attributing Never Give up as life changing story is beyond ridiculous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> The guy out the ring does great charity work and overall a nice role model but with that said a grown ass adult attributing Never Give up as life changing story is beyond ridiculous




what you just said was ridiculous.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

I hate how the women wrestle every week. Like there is only 5 on each roster why are they wrestling each week instead of having segments and promos that build up to their matches?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what you just said was ridiculous.



" I lost my job and I got a new one because you said never give up John"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate how the women wrestle every week. Like there is only 5 on each roster why are they wrestling each week instead of having segments and promos that build up to their matches?


Because the crowd shits on female talking segments.  Vince lost faith in them after the Bayley, this is your life catastrophe.  Alexa coming out to talk to Sasha was like the first   talking segment for women on Raw in ages.  They do the backstage stuff because it is less risky.  They do the 2 on 2 and 3 on 3 matches because they are less risky.

It's okay to have a bad Cruiserweight segment every week.  But WWE is scared to death of a bad female segment for some reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> " I lost my job and I got a new one because you said never give up John"




That's not ridiculous at all though. And you picked the most basic example where there were also people saying their mom had cancer or both their parents died and the only thing they had to keep them going was Cena.

Shame on you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That's not ridiculous at all though. And you picked the most basic example where there were also people saying their mom had cancer or both their parents died and the only thing they had to keep them going was Cena.
> 
> Shame on you.


Notice I said grown adults, kids aren't grown adults


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Notice I said grown adults, kids aren't grown adults


Nothing wrong with that either.

You mad people finding ways to stay motivated beloved.

yo haterade strong I won't sip.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Notice I said grown adults, kids aren't grown adults


Being completely honest even grown adults fall into depressive slumps and sometimes its just a positive message or encouragement that keeps them going. I wouldn't sleep on people taking motivation or inspiration from Cena's message.
One of my friends committed suicide just last year and even to this day I keep wondering at times maybe if I had been more encouraging or said some more positive words towards him he'd still be here so I defo don't take stuff like this for granted anymore.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nothing wrong with that either.
> 
> You mad people finding ways to stay motivated beloved.
> 
> yo haterade strong I won't sip.


I am not mad, I find their reasoning funny and this is nothing more than to appeal to emotions.
If a mom said John help her get through her kid cancer treatment then I'll believe them but that shit about being unable to have kids and adopting? Come on son


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am not mad, I find their reasoning funny and this is nothing more than to appeal to emotions.
> If a mom said John help her get through her kid cancer treatment then I'll believe them but that shit about being unable to have kids and adopting? Come on son


What you know about not having kids and going through the process of being able to adopt a child?
I don't find any of this ridiculous at all. When people are going through something, big problems to small, people look for something to keep them going or they fall. These people chose Cena and it worked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

Alexa/Sasha better be main eventing next week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey guys, Golddust said he was going to scout talent at Summerslam.  Did he pick a new star to direct?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias


Royce should be on Smackdown next week.  Nothing left for her at NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

Nigel McGuiness is so fucking good at putting Royce and Kay over.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2017)

Offtopic, but today I bought a new car!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

Such a fucking awesome episode of nxt tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2017)

Rusev and Lana asked for their release


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

I like Rusev.  Don't care about Lana though.

Rusev won't get his release.  He would be too successful elsewhere. WWE will run out his contract.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

You are a really good poster dude.  You have all the tools.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rusev and Lana asked for their release


Vince's reason for ruining Rusev is one of the most fucked up things in recent memory.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2017)

Sucks that Rusev wants out but can you blame the man? Also yeah @Rukia NXT was good tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2017)

Actually may want to  the Rusev release rumors


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2017)

Vince:  Rusev cut his hair!!  That friend!!!!  I'll show him!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

Sarah Logan should partner with Luke Harper.  (If he still works for WWE.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2017)

If I was Vince, I'd actually give Rusev a big monster push and a title reign that will span 2 years


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2017)

Never happening. Rusev is with a woman that Vince believes is way out of his league and then Rusev went and cut his hair without permission (HOW DARE HE?!) and that was the last straw. Basically Rusev could accidentally take the last piece of pie in catering before Vince gets to it and he'd job Rusev out for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2017)

Vince doesn't even look as half as good as Rusev tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rusev and Lana asked for their release


Lana shot down the claim, Lana is smart she knows Rusev isn't going to make any kind of money on the Indy circuit to support her lifestyle

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never happening. Rusev is with a woman that Vince believes is way out of his league and then Rusev went and cut his hair without permission (HOW DARE HE?!) and that was the last straw. Basically Rusev could accidentally take the last piece of pie in catering before Vince gets to it and he'd job Rusev out for it.


 Don't be surprise if Vince start to crack down on all inner office relationships soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Lana shot down the claim, Lana is smart she knows Rusev isn't going to make any kind of money on the Indy circuit to support her lifestyle



Even if it was true, she wouldn't admit to it in public. You think NJPW wouldn't snatch up Rusev in an instant to beat up Okada as their new monster gaijin in a bunch of five star matches?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even if it was true, she wouldn't admit to it in public. You think NJPW wouldn't snatch up Rusev in an instant to beat up Okada as their new monster gaijin in a bunch of five star matches?


I didn't say he can't get a job on the Indy circuit, I said he probably won't be as highly paid as he is now and if Lana leave she probably want see the same type of money. 

Now that's no excuse for Rusev but Lana does have a chance to get push to the top so she has zero reason to go.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince doesn't even look as half as good as Rusev tho


basically he jealous af. sad really.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

I hear Cena killed Corbin's push.  Told management that he wasn't ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> I didn't say he can't get a job on the Indy circuit, I said he probably won't be as highly paid as he is now and if Lana leave she probably want see the same type of money.
> 
> Now that's no excuse for Rusev but Lana does have a chance to get push to the top so she has zero reason to go.



I imagine that combined they make only half a mil a year from WWE. Not sure how much Lana makes from Total Divas.

But yeah, I think they stay with WWE for financial reasons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear Cena killed Corbin's push.  Told management that he wasn't ready.


Well he's not. Name one interesting Corbin match. Also he doesn't seem to have much presence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2017)

Corbin is like Cass. They're big men who have zero presence and seem much smaller than they actually are. Would you believe Cass is seven feet tall if it wasn't part of his old intro?

Meanwhile, Drew Galloway feels like he's 10 feet tall in NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

Lana won't want her release.  WWE is the place to be for a wrestling diva like her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2017)

Lana might have a better future as an actress or a model than a jobber.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well he's not. Name one interesting Corbin match. Also he doesn't seem to have much presence.


Zero interesting feuds from Corbin.

His triple threat match against AJ and Ziggler was his best ever match imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2017)

Corbin and Ziggler should form a tag team so all the shittiness can be contained in one segment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _NXT Tapings_ 



Asuka vacated the NXT women's title guys.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)

The first ever Paul Heyman girl!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _NXT Tapings_
> 
> 
> 
> Asuka vacated the NXT women's title guys.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Stupid decision. Now whoever wins the title next has zero credibility. Brock doesn't need to follow the 30 day rule so why should Asuka? She could've held it until the next Takeover and be healed by then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid decision. Now whoever wins the title next has zero credibility. Brock doesn't need to follow the 30 day rule so why should Asuka? She could've held it until the next Takeover and be healed by then.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Big difference is Brock is ABLE to defend his title every 30 days. The clause is based on being ABLE to defend the belt. Plus this is the perfect way for Asuka to get called up and still keep her undefeated streak. Plus they could just play if off as Ember worked Asuka so hard that Asuka got injured.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2017)

If any of these rumors are true then what in the actual fuck is wrong with Vince? I genuinely think he needs to be screened to see if he has dementia.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin is like Cass. They're big men who have zero presence and seem much smaller than they actually are. Would you believe Cass is seven feet tall if it wasn't part of his old intro?
> 
> Meanwhile, Drew Galloway feels like he's 10 feet tall in NXT.


Pretty true, Cass feels like an average guy despite his size.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I would go with Nikki Cross as the next NXT champ.  She has an actual character.  And one thing I like about her is her durability.  Women have really been getting hurt a lot lately.  But Cross takes big bumps and keeps on ticking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

Cross can beat ember moon in a feud.  And then she can start fighting some of the Mae Young Classic girls.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't know who all is coming.  But Sane and Kai have the babyface side covered.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2017)

imagine thinking asuka giving up the title wasn't the best option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2017)

anyone else see how vince got roman losing every ppv so when mania time comes around he got a reason to justify roman to be in the main event to "finally come over the odds" ?

this is why people hate roman and no one strives ever in the wwe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> anyone else see how vince got roman losing every ppv so when mania time comes around he got a reason to justify roman to be in the main event to "finally come over the odds" ?
> 
> this is why people hate roman and no one strives ever in the wwe.


Now you understand why we hate
Shena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

we can't even have interesting heel champs anymore. i remember heel austin as the wwe champ. those were the days. those guys turn into complete ass holes and bury and power trip anyone in their way. i miss the factions too


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

Most champs aren't booked strong at all.  Recently thinking about some of the champs.  Alexa would lose singles matches and tag matches right and left.  Same with Naomi.  Same with the Miz, Kevin Owens, Sheamus, and Cesaro.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

We need two heel champs and do a two man power trip a la Rock and Austin back in the day.

Fat Owens and Fat Joe fits the bill. Both of them can do promos and can move crazy in the ring too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2017)

Owens fucking sucks now. He can't even have good matches with AJ Styles. And he does the chinlock city shit because he's always blown the fuck up. The regression is real.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Owens fucking sucks now. He can't even have good matches with AJ Styles. And he does the chinlock city shit because he's always blown the fuck up. The regression is real.



In his defense, it could be shit booking and he's not allowed to dominate the match. But I agree with you that he looks bulkier than usual the fat fuck. Power tripping AJ Styles doesn't look natural to me. He's better as a face.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cross can beat ember moon in a feud.  And then she can start fighting some of the Mae Young Classic girls.



what is nikki cross' finisher anyways? lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what is nikki cross' finisher anyways? lol


Swinging Fisherman's Neckbreaker

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Swinging Fisherman's Neckbreaker



Yeah, that move would never have pinned Asuka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, that move would never have pinned Asuka.


Kept Asuka down for a 9 count though in the LWS match so...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2017)

She was using it as an opportunity to catch her breath.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

HHH is cheating on his wife Stephanie with Asuka.  Have you guys seen the way he gushes over her?  Have you seen how touchy feely he is?  This dude is smitten!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Owens fucking sucks now. He can't even have good matches with AJ Styles. And he does the chinlock city shit because he's always blown the fuck up. The regression is real.


Owens/AJ is one of the most disappointing feuds of the year.

The booking was awful.  Every match was ruined with bullshit.

I'm also not convinced that babyface AJ is all that good.  I liked him a lot more before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

I still can't believe that Cena called Vince, HHH, and Dunn into a room and told them that Baron Corbin wasn't ready. Ouch.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2017)

This will either motivate Corbin or he'll become even shittier.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

WWE Power Rankings!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> This will either motivate Corbin or he'll become even shittier.


I give up on Corbin.  I claimed he was better than Strowman in 2016.  He made me look like a fool!  He has done absolutely nothing since then!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I give up on Corbin.  I claimed he was better than Strowman in 2016.  He made me look like a fool!  He has done absolutely nothing since then!



>ever doubting big draw stroman

You only have yourself to blame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I give up on Corbin.  I claimed he was better than Strowman in 2016.  He made me look like a fool!  He has done absolutely nothing since then!


Breaking Ground gave him this lone wolf, motorcycle riding badass image that is missing from his main roster character. Then there is the fact that he hasn't improved at all as a wrestler. He's not progressing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

I bet Orton said he wasn't ready too.  Cena and Orton like to bury guys together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 26, 2017)

Orton can go choke for all I care. POS ruined Bray's title run and buried Rusev. Fucker is fucking dead to me.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 26, 2017)

It will be Nikki vs. Peyton vs. Billie vs. Ember vs. Ruby in a 5-way match for the title. I predict the Iconic Duo prevails and Peyton Royce gets the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH is cheating on his wife Stephanie with Asuka.  Have you guys seen the way he gushes over her?  Have you seen how touchy feely he is?  This dude is smitten!


there is like a pic of him kissing her

weird.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

Alexa Bliss v Toni Storm?  Dream match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2017)

Asuka is a lesbian, guys.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)

Holy shit.  Cena already burying Joe on the House Show circuit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2017)

So watching the show Glow goddamn are they stretching the MCs heel turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Cena already burying Joe on the House Show circuit!


 Of course they are.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Hachibi (Aug 26, 2017)

Twitter Orton is best Orton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2017)

Need to bury Orton for this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

Orton's first ever WWE championship reign was epic. It was the closest storyline that's borderline AE material. The build up was fantastic and his rise to the top wasn't forced as Cena's.

I still get the goosebumps whenever I see the clip of Triple H doing the thumbs down while Orton was on Batista's shoulders and then he gets dropped 

Orton's entrance was also the best in the business during that era. Holy Shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2017)

Too bad he has shit taste and likes bland voices in my head compared to Burn in my light

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2017)

Evolution was the ultimate stable and it got demolished by a single man, Orton


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2017)

Orton lost the title to HHH after holding it for three weeks.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton lost the title to HHH after holding it for three weeks.



Nobody hinder the King of Kings skully


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2017)

Asuka and HHH have something going on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

Legend Killer Orton is a lot better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

WWE gonna be furious with Enzo.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Legend Killer Orton is a lot better.



I can't wait to see someone with a new legend killer gimmick and they go after Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I can't wait to see someone with a new legend killer gimmick and they go after Orton.


Adam Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought my ticket to No Mercy guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess Sexy Star is public enemy #1 in the wrestling business right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asuka and HHH have something going on.



never thought that Paul is into asian women


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

Been suspecting that something was going on between AJ and Becky for over a year now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> never thought that Paul is into asian women


Asuka converted him.  He's infatuated.  She's his favorite ever at NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka converted him.  He's infatuated.  She's his favorite ever at NXT.



paul likes strong women. he is into domination.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> paul likes strong women. he is into domination.



According to Steph, he's into anal.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2017)

Sexy Star is complete shit, inside the ring and out. I have no idea why AAA sacrifices so much to push that unprofessional bitch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

> _Source: _
> 
> We reported last week that Enzo Amore's backstage heat has gotten even worse lately for some unknown reason, according to Dave Meltzer in the latest edition of _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_.
> 
> ...





Nuclear heat guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't blame Enzo, its a nice troll move for all the boots he has to eat every Monday night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Enzo trolled the crowd by deciding to become a professional wrestler in the first place.  The guy is a master troll!

Also one of the ugliest people to ever appear on television.  Was he really smashing Liv Morgan at some point?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo trolled the crowd by deciding to become a professional wrestler in the first place.  The guy is a master troll!
> 
> Also one of the ugliest people to ever appear on television.  Was he really smashing Liv Morgan at some point?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2017)

Enzo should turn into a full blown heel

"MY NAME IS ENZO AMORE. I'M A CERTIFIED G AND A BONAFIDE STUD AND YOU CAN'T TEACH THAT! BADABOOM REALEST GUYS IN THE ROOM, GO KILL YOURSELVES!!"


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

I can understand them not liking him because of all his bragging and not shutting up but what's so bad about him taking a pic of his ticket and celebrities? Sure it looks like more showing off but I don't really see a problem with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2017)

they don't want Enzo one upping them and getting all friendly with celebrities and other athletes and shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to Steph, he's into anal.


Stephanie did say on the Howard Stern show she likes to be tied up and fucked in the ass.

Vince's little girl is classy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Mae Young Classic is available guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Sexy star completely fucked up with Rosemary and now Cody Rhodes and others are blackballing her.

Why the fuck did you do that Star?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Stephanie did say on the Howard Stern show she likes to be tied up and fucked in the ass.
> 
> Vince's little girl is classy.


I assumed from Ghost's comment and Hunter accidentally calling himself bi on an episode of raw that maybe he was the one taking the anal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Steph probably lying. She's the type that would tie up men and peg them like the horror she can be


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2017)

Chyna once said she pegged HHH.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

I believe her. HBK probably asked her to do the same to him too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 28, 2017)

Sexy Star better start learning how to flip burgers. absolutely disgusting to just straight up break another workers arm on purpose

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

If you aren't in the MYC you don't matter any way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

teddy said:


> Sexy Star better start learning how to flip burgers. absolutely disgusting to just straight up break another workers arm on purpose



Breaks my heart as a Star fan to see her be so unprofessional. Why not just punch her in the face after the match in the locker room?  Smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Also guys Big John vs Babygurl is coming sooner than thought. It's gonna happen at No Mercy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2017)

Sexy Star tried out for WWE a few years ago and they said she was a bad worker, overweight, and wasn't pretty.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Angle deserves these you suck chants.  What a terrible general manager!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

What the fuck?  Big Show's arm has healed up already?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

And why is King here tonight?  This seems like a clumsy trio.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Jeff getting that push over Jordan


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Jeff against the Miz for the IC title.  Nice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

I thought for sure that Bray/Balor was over.  Guess not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And why is King here tonight?  This seems like a clumsy trio.



Booker is stuck in Houston because of the hurricane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Bray vs Baylor sounds boring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Strongman too stronk


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bray vs Baylor sounds boring


It was boring the first two times I saw it.  A feud that allows neither guy to get over.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Enzo has been getting way too much mic time since he split with Cass.  Smfh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Enzo getting Cena like chants


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Let's go Dar chants?  Damn.  Enzo is having an effect.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Noam Dar can kill Enzo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

That shit sucked.Save us Brock


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I believe her. HBK probably asked her to do the same to him too.



_SECRET LOVERS_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2017)

Noam Dar fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

This episode of Raw has bored me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

What are they doing with Emma?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

What's this Emma entrance music?  Is Emmalina back on??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Crowd won't gaf about this match.


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2017)

Her theme is garbage


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

That was sloppy and awful.  Cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir your reaction to Emma/Mickie segment?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

RIP Emma's Music. At least she won.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

This women's revolution gimmick.  Is this a setup for Paige's return?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2017)

Cena going in hard on Roman.

I guess Vince gave him creative freedom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Ouch Cena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

No Mercy looking like a hot PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Promo Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Damn Reigns shitting  the bed.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's this Emma entrance music?  Is Emmalina back on??


Please tell me they didn't change her theme. it was good.


----------



## Legend (Aug 28, 2017)

This promo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Can't wait for BABYGURL to punch Cena in the Mouf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Cena in burial mode


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

Cena ending Reigns on the mic


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

So awkward for Angle to be in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

This burns my soul


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

That NEEERDS catchphrase is terrible. lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Wtf are Gallows and Anderson doing?  They were already in the BR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Poor Club about to get whipped


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

Its not hard to shit on reigns on the mic. dude has barely improved on the stick.cena just torched him tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2017)

Roman destroyed Cena as expected.

Easy work for Big Dog.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2017)

People think Cena said anything of note. Roman held his own. Meanwhile, Cena cooked Styles numerous times on SDL.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

Need Miz to be giving free mic time on Reigns please. Need to see that verbal emasculation.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2017)

Miz got cooked by Cena his damn self. What can he do to Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman destroyed Cena as expected.
> 
> Easy work for Big Dog.


Its ok just call the suicide hotline they can help you bro.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Miz got cooked by Cena his damn self. What can he do to Reigns


 
Mate you need to move on to the Anger stage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Cena wins almost every battle on the mic.  The Miz, Heyman, and maybe Joe are the only people that can give him a run for his money.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2017)

We can only hope Roman buries Cena to make up for it in the end. At this point, Roman needs to run through the entire roster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

No Mercy is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2017)

BABYGURL gonna make it reign all over CeNation.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman destroyed Cena as expected.
> 
> Easy work for Big Dog.


denial is the first stage of grief


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

That segment resurrected a dead crowd and may have saved a poor Raw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking at the promo fuck man Reigns choked and stuttered badly in the promo. He never had a chance


----------



## God Movement (Aug 28, 2017)

I can see the Styles and Miz fans are trying to discredit Big Dog because they were easily dispatched by the Cenation leader.

I repeat, I want Roman to destroy and derail Rollins, Ambrose, Miz, Styles at the very least after he is done with Cena. Big Dog was set up by the monkeys backstage.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I can see the Styles and Miz fans are trying to discredit Big Dog because they were easily dispatched by the Cenation leader.
> 
> I repeat, I want Roman to destroy and derail Rollins, Ambrose, Miz, Styles at the very least after he is done with Cena. Big Dog was set up by the monkeys backstage.


Big dawg relax Reigns gonna get his billionth main event shot . Just let people have fun Maggle


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Miz/Jeff Hardy.  I like it because it is kind of unexpected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 28, 2017)

Vince knows that worked shoots are the only way people will give a shit about this feud. That's all it is. No one is buried.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Rough promo from Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

This match is starting too early.  So I think there will be a dq or non-finish within 5 minutes.

(The MYC started airing today though.  Maybe they want a marquee women's match this week?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince knows that worked shoots are the only way people will give a shit about this feud. That's all it is. No one is buried.


This would be fine if Roman didnt shit the bed. You can hate Cena but this promo hurt Reings .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

I think the promo doesn't hurt Reigns if he is going to be more heelish now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

got nobody to blame ....but you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Old man Jerry gonna wrestle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Dammit now Id rather have old man Jerry


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Of course Alexa is in control after commercial.  Stupid tv match trope.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Alexa has limited offense.  It's better when she just gets her ass kicked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

That was the best code red Alexa has ever done.  She owes Sasha big time for that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

What????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Lmfao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2017)

Only Memphis would chant for this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasha obviously isn't in the plans until she turns heel.

I think the No Mercy match should be a triple threat now tbh.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 28, 2017)

All these title changes guess Alexa was right.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2017)

Why won't they just let Sasha have a reign? LOL


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Cena went and told Vince that Roman isn't ready after Raw ended.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Alexa is right.  Sasha can't defend the title.  Sasha doesn't have what it takes.

Hate to say it.  But it's true.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why won't they just let Sasha have a reign? LOL


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasha has heat for being friends with Enzo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

We still doing this hot potato shit huh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

Nia fucking Jax is actually going to win the title at No Mercy unreal fucking kek.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nia fucking Jax is actually going to win the title at No Mercy unreal fucking kek.


I hope not.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

I was against Natalya winning because I think it really cheapens the belt if everyone gets a stint as champion.  Nia is just another domino.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2017)

If we are going this route though..

It's time for babyface Bliss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If we are going this route though..
> 
> It's time for babyface Bliss.


Just call up Asuka, she should be back right after No Mercy right?, and have her make Nia tap


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just call up Asuka, she should be back right after No Mercy right?, and have her make Nia tap


I'm really hoping this Emma storyline will lead to the return of Paige.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

My fucking half brother finally buried the good for nothing, mr. no talent, Roman Reigns! 

Roman can't even come up with a rebuttal and choked hard lmao lolololol

I told John to humiliate Roman in the worst way possible and your dog got hurt really bad. You can see him fuming inside and out and can't control that anger when John told him that a part timer does a better job than a full timer 

Roman was teary eyed holy shit. Its like a kid being bullied by the senior cheerleader


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Sasha is a legit loser.  It hurts.

But she hates Alexa and managed to be a pro out there.  Glad she didn't go all Sexy Star on her ass.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 29, 2017)

_Xavier Woods may have suffered a knee injury as The New Day were facing Breezango and SmackDown Tag Team Champions The Usos at tonight's WWE live event in Texarkana, Arkansas.

According to Wrestling Inc. correspondent Stephen A. Love ( @BigStevieCool95 ), who was in attendance, the injury came when Woods went for a jumping DDT and apparently pushed off the wrong way. The knee buckled and Woods went down. The referee threw up the dreaded "X" symbol to call the match and one of the Uso brothers then rolled Kofi Kingston up for a quick finish.
Woods seemed to be in pain after the rushed finish and was not able to leave on his own. He was helped to the back by Kofi, Big E and WWE's Dr. Chris Amann. One correspondent noted that Woods "wrecked" his knee.

Stay tuned for updates on Woods' status._


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

This is the 2nd time that i told John that i love him.

First was when he showed his John and Nikki sex tape


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

I have to give Cena credit.  He comes to Raw and is immediately involved in interesting stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

The Club is buried guys.  They desperately need to go to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

> As PWInsider.com reported earlier today, the plans for Raw originally iincluded Samoa Joe vs. John Cena.  Obviously, that match did not happen.
> 
> The word backstage is that Joe suffered some sort of knee injury at the house show loop over the weekend at the live event in Jonesboro, Arkansas, where he lost to Cena.  Joe did not work last night's live event in Tupelo, MS as originally scheduled.  The belief among those we've spoken to is the injury could keep Joe out for at least four weeks.    WWE has not officially acknowledged the injury as of this writing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

The Usos need to come out and attack Cena.  And Roman would be cool just by association with the Usos.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

Damn all these knee injuries from them house shows.



Rukia said:


> Sasha is a legit loser.  It hurts.
> 
> But she hates Alexa and managed to be a pro out there.  Glad she didn't go all Sexy Star on her ass.



Sasha need to go break VInce's arm for turning her into a choke artist.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2017)

Watched the Cena and Roman promo back. Roman easily killed him.

Hopefully Cena can do better next week.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

Why did Vince let the Big Dog get buried last night?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

>WWE edited out the part where Roman forgot his line and Cena obliterating him for it



Looks like Roman is taking tips from Cena and does go off script.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2017)

Roman Reigns should retire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Watched the Cena and Roman promo back. Roman easily killed him.
> 
> Hopefully Cena can do better next week.



You see Roman's watery left eye?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> You see Roman's watery left eye?





Cena died, badly. I felt sorry for him.

It's funny seeing the Rollins, Miz and Styles fans trying to discredit Big Dog as they drift further and further into irrelevancy.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Cena died, badly. I felt sorry for him.
> 
> It's funny seeing the Rollins, Miz and Styles fans trying to discredit Big Dog as they drift further and further into irrelevancy.



Cena has never said the things he said to other guys like he did with Roman.Roman only spout the shit everyone says when they promo with Cena.

Seth did something Roman will never be capable of doing.He made Cena look like a fodder and utter trash in the ring.Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Cena died, badly. I felt sorry for him.
> 
> It's funny seeing the Rollins, Miz and Styles fans trying to discredit Big Dog as they drift further and further into irrelevancy.



I can't even count how many times Roman stuttered and choke. WWE had to edit the whole thing to minimize the burial courtesy of Cena's golden shovel 

John said he's getting soft and that promo was impromptu 

This is the first time that I've seen a big ass samoan with a half sleeve tattoo crying in the ring LMAO


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2017)

Desperate attempts from the Rollins fans. Seth "Thieving" Rollins is finished. Meanwhile Big Dog is on his way to putting Cena 6 feet under.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2017)

Roman is what Rollins will never be and the Seth fans can't take it

the face of the company

Rollins is Triple H, a B+ player


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

John will beat Roman and will make him carry all of John's bags every tour


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Dear Lord, John made Roman cry in the ring 

DA BIG BABY!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> Roman is what Rollins will never be and the Seth fans can't take it
> 
> the face of the company
> 
> Rollins is Triple H, a B+ player


Face of the company yet ain't even on the cover of his video games representin his era.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Face of the company yet ain't even on the cover of his video games representin his era.



That's all Rollins has to his name. Besides being in heatless programs that is



If I wanted to see Kenny Omega I'd watch NJPW. Not the knock-off WWE version

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Remember that one pay-per view and Roman was on his corner at the very beginning of the match and he's just standing idly there like you were playing a game and the controller got disconnected 

its 2017 and John made DA BIG BABY CRY


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

God Movement said:


> That's all Rollins has to his name. Besides being in heatless programs that is
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted to see Kenny Omega I'd watch NJPW. Not the knock-off WWE version


I'm just sayin there is a reason why they won't put Reigns on the cover of the video games. Because fans would stop buying it out of spite, that's how toxic the heat is for him. Or to be exact that's how awful Reigns is that a heatless Rollins is treated like the face of the company over him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Roman can't even beat Braun without using steel steps, steel chairs, announcers tables and handcuffs


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

GM, Roman got buried hard. Even with the WWE edited Video, they couldn't edit out how awkward the Big Dog was in the promo, he looked completely distant. I don't think this was scripted to be as much of a burial as it was toward Roman, I think WWE expected him to be able to hang better, but Roman showed weakness and Cena went in hard.

There isn't many people who can go toe to toe with Cena on the mic, even Miz and AJ can barely avoid getting buried by him and Roman isn't nearly as good as Miz or AJ is on the mic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 29, 2017)

So what's the point of Sasha winning the title again?

Roman when all Pipe bomb on Cena only to have Cena bring the shovel on him.

I do like how Cena acts like he earns his spot 

Basically that segment was 2006 Cena talking to current Cena


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> GM, Roman got buried hard. Even with the WWE edited Video, they couldn't edit out how awkward the Big Dog was in the promo, he looked completely distant. I don't think this was scripted to be as much of a burial as it was toward Roman, I think WWE expected him to be able to hang better, but Roman showed weakness and Cena went in hard.
> 
> There isn't many people who can go toe to toe with Cena on the mic, even Miz and AJ can barely avoid getting buried by him and Roman isn't nearly as good as Miz or AJ is on the mic.



No one can deny John's burying skills. It's so powerful that it made a big ass Samoan cry in the middle of the ring. Roman looked like he was legit thinking of murdering Cena in his mind 

John didn't even brought up how terrible Roman is in the ring like I told him to.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> No one can deny John's burying skills. It's so powerful that it made a big ass Samoan cry in the middle of the ring. Roman looked like he was legit thinking of murdering Cena in his mind
> 
> John didn't even brought up how terrible Roman is in the ring like I told him to.



Roman is actually fairly good in the ring, he doesn't have a varied move set but he knows how to work a great match. Its certainly better then Super Cena, whose only gimmick was to take all his opponents offense and then no sell everything to the same 3-4 move combo.

On the same note, Cena also knows how to work a great match as well when he isn't being Super Cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Roman is actually fairly good in the ring, he doesn't have a varied move set but he knows how to work a great match. Its certainly better then Super Cena, whose only gimmick was to take all his opponents offense and then no sell everything to the same 3-4 move combo.
> 
> On the same note, Cena also knows how to work a great match as well when he isn't being Super Cena.



Roman is called the Rest Spot Lord. He usually eats all of his opponent's offense then hulks up and delivers two superman punches, samoan drop, drive by kick then spear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2017)

Roman is literally the best in-ring worker in the company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is literally the best in-ring worker in the company.



The Miz says hi


----------



## Kuya (Aug 29, 2017)

Cena and Roman has divided us LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> My fucking half brother finally buried the good for nothing, mr. no talent, Roman Reigns!
> 
> Roman can't even come up with a rebuttal and choked hard lmao lolololol
> 
> ...



fucking hell man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking hell man



You should have seen our faces when we were talking backstage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2017)

A few things:

Cena did earn his spot because at one point he showed he had talent on the mic as a heel and was actually liked.  Roman has yet to show anything other than he's a good looking dude who's a solid worker.  

Roman should have laughed off Cena's comments at the end instead of seeming like he wanted to cry. This is why people believe that Roman has thin skin and continue to chant harshly at him.

Vince was stupid as fuck to think that this scripted shoot was gonna work when one of your guys can't hang on the mic. Fucking retire old man.

Poor Kurt.


Finally everyone knows Reigns is winning and probably should because if he loses to Cena. Everything from now on is pretty much worthless and Reigns career is badly damaged.  Even more so than Vince keeping him babyface and pretending that he's already heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Doesn't matter if Roman beats John in a match. John elevated himself yet again by stomping Roman's career into dust.

Roman won't be recovering after that massive burial.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> A few things:
> 
> Cena did earn his spot because at one point he showed he had talent on the mic as a heel and was actually liked.  Roman has yet to show anything other than he's a good looking dude who's a solid worker.
> 
> ...



Roman was scripted. John was purely impromptu. He wasn't even aware that he'll bury Roman lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman was scripted. John was purely impromptu. He wasn't even aware that he'll bury Roman lol


I mean Roman will still get pushed strong but if you're trying to show him off to kids or women, why are you letting Cena go hard on him ?

Unless Vince himself is frustrated with Roman too which would be fucking stupid but be so Vince


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Roman will still get pushed strong but if you're trying to show him off to kids or women, why are you letting Cena go hard on him ?
> 
> Unless Vince himself is frustrated with Roman too which would be fucking stupid but be so Vince



Who would not get frustrated with Roman????? Talentless fuck can't even take John's legit criticisms


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

I think Vince is like "god dammnit, we will get one of them to stop getting boo'd".

Maybe Enzo is using his Celebrity connections to bury Roman for kicking him off the bus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think Vince is like "god dammnit, we will get one of them to stop getting boo'd".
> 
> Maybe Enzo is using his Celebrity connections to bury Roman for kicking him off the bus.



First off yeah he's probably hoping one of them is hero and the other be damned. Problem is Cena's not the one that needs to be coddled by fans. He can deal with hate from others. Roman on the other hand 


Secondly that shit would be so Enzo which would be fucked up


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

DA BIG BABY™


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

LMAO look at Enzo, he can take all the harsh treatment and burial. Hell, he even gets kicked in the face every Monday night but he doesn't get all teary eyed and complain and STUTTER like DA BIG BABY™


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2017)

No he just makes things worse cause he's a dumbass


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No he just makes things worse cause he's a dumbass



gotta ride that spotlight while its still hot


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Cena definitely won that.  Cena telling him it's called a promo was pretty brutal.

Fortunately for Roman the Club came out and saved him by changing the subject.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena definitely won that.  Cena telling him it's called a promo was pretty brutal.
> 
> Fortunately for Roman the Club came out and saved him by changing the subject.



I bet the club wasn't even scheduled to come out, Vince was probably having a "oh my god this is the worst idea since the XFL, send in the club".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cena definitely won that.  Cena telling him it's called a promo was pretty brutal.
> 
> Fortunately for Roman the Club came out and saved him by changing the subject.



The Rock probably called Anderson on the phone and told him to rescue his cousin 

Roman was like 98% on breaking down on the mat, crying his heart out. I was at the edge of my seat while watching him cry then he got saved lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2017)

I wish Gallows and Anderson brought some tissues with them during that segment


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Do you think WWE considers Alexa/Charlotte a big match?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

Poor Enzo is about to get killed on live tv tonight on 205 Live.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

I hope so.  Hate me some Enzo.  I will probably even watch tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Why are Rusev and Jinder teaming up?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Terrible opening to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Smackdown sucks.  Can't even get through this episode.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

What kind of bullshit is this?  The announcers act oblivious about the new music??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow.  They are burying Dolph.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  They are burying Dolph.


when aren't they?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

What did you guys think of the Roman heel turn last night?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

Jack Gallagher and Kendrick are STILL feuding?!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Can we stop pretending that Smackdown is a good show?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Can we stop pretending that Smackdown is a good show?


No one here thinks smackdown is a good show anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Raw is much better on a fairly consistent basis now.  Smackdown won 2016.  Raw has dominated 2017.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2017)

Where is @WhatADrag ?

I know he liked Raw this week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Bidding for an opportunity to wrestle Toni Storm if it's ever an auction item.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Roman just needs to answer every Cena promo by calling him a stupid son of a bitch and then punching him in the mouth. Stone Cold did that all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman just needs to answer every Cena promo by calling him a stupid son of a bitch and then punching him in the mouth. Stone Cold did that all the time.



Roman is nowhere near Austin's toe nail level


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 30, 2017)

I saw the burial, and it was glorious. I know this is Vince, so what he's doing is stupid either way,

I'm willing to bet this was some misguided attempt to build sympathy for Roman, and then they are going to throw the big parade and fireworks when he beats Cena, under some delusion that the fans will get behind Roman then.

but man. I loved it. Roman just isn't ready and frankly, he should never be "the guy". A company like WWE they have so many to pick from to succeed Cena, and if they just let them get over on their own they'd have a potential profit-maker.

Now, I'm a bit crazy but I say get behind Zack Ryder. He can't be any worse than Roman on the mic...He's 32 like Reigns, he has tenure, and it would be a real underdog story.

Drew Galloway is another option. Adam Cole maybe, he has the youth on his side. Seth too.

Or just hire Matt Riddle. Brian Cage maybe? 

You know there are a lot of guys that can fill that spot potentially. Some that aren't even that well known. If Vince is all on "the look", I want you guys to look up "Mike Verna"

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Roman has already main evented three Wrestlemanias. They're not going to drop him for a goof like Zack Ryder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I saw the burial, and it was glorious. I know this is Vince, so what he's doing is stupid either way,
> 
> I'm willing to bet this was some misguided attempt to build sympathy for Roman, and then they are going to throw the big parade and fireworks when he beats Cena, under some delusion that the fans will get behind Roman then.
> 
> ...



Adam Cole can easily be the face of the company but Vince won't allow it out of spite. Cole is a vanilla midget and doesn't have Samoan bloodline.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Adam Cole can easily be the face of the company but Vince won't allow it out of spite. Cole is a vanilla midget and doesn't have Samoan bloodline.


Yeah and apparently he soured on Galloway and for the most retarded shit too. 

Vince just needs to croak if he won't step aside. Let Shane lead the company, Steph do the marketing and PR, and Hunter supervise booking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Galloway got buried because his wife beat him up and he didn't retaliate, so he was considered "not tough".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I saw the burial, and it was glorious. I know this is Vince, so what he's doing is stupid either way,
> 
> I'm willing to bet this was some misguided attempt to build sympathy for Roman, and then they are going to throw the big parade and fireworks when he beats Cena, under some delusion that the fans will get behind Roman then.
> 
> ...




Its like Roman just keeps failing. But instead of someone else getting a shot. Roman gets 5 more.

I honestly feel like if anyone else had these opportunities they would go further than Roman could imagine. Roman has talent tho the mic skills are just god awful, at least as a babyface anyways. This dude is so heel but WWE won't turn him.

IMO AJ Styles could easily be a transitional "the guy" for the next two years and everyone would be fine with it.

I believe the people who could easily be number 1 if give Romans same push shit even better could be.

Finn. Adam Cole. Seth. Dean. AJ Styles and Kenny Omega if he ever comes over.

Finn, Dean, seth have had many times of being pushed horribly but remained over af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

IWGP Heavyweight Champion Kazuchika Okada will become the first Japanese wrestler to ever rank #1 in Pro Wrestling Illustrated's Top 500 wrestlers, as per PWI editor Dan Murphy on this week's Ross Report.

It'll be the latest in a long line of accolades for 'The Rainmaker,' who is enjoying a career-best year as New Japan Pro Wrestling's top champion, and has shot to new levels of international prominence in 2017.

Traditionally published in September, the PWI 500 attempts to rank the best wrestlers in the world from a kayfabe standpoint. Okada finished second to Roman Reigns on last year's list, and given how many major matches WWE's 'Big Dog' has lost in the past 12 months, it's no surprise he has been overtaken.

Okada's losses to EVIL and Kenny Omega in this year's G1 Climax tournament were his first since August 2016. He is the cornerstone around which NJPW's modern success is built, and is currently 432 days into his fourth reign as IWGP Champion. He has broken Dave Meltzer's famous match rating system with three six-star bouts in 2017, and has now done what countrymen like Mitsuharu Misawa and Kenta Kobashi couldn't - top the PWI 500.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2017)

Six star matches?? Meltzer a trip. lol


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Six star matches?? Meltzer a trip. lol


Or okada is jesus


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Six star matches?? Meltzer a trip. lol


Lol.  Three six star matches.  Meltzer is an idiot.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2017)

I saw one of his matches, it was real good but I don't know about 6 stars. rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Meltzer is just a huge mark for that style. But to say any of those matches were the greatest match of all-time is a bit too much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2017)

It ain't much if it's his opinion tho. people fuck up by taking him too seriously when it's clear his reviews are based off of preferences lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn. Adam Cole. Seth. Dean. AJ Styles and Kenny Omega if he ever comes over.
> 
> Finn, Dean, seth have had many times of being pushed horribly but remained over af.



Finn: Bland, boring, a man completely reliant on his own entrance to be interesting. Currently shitting up the wrestling ring with his "epic" feud with Fat Wyatt.

Adam Cole: Meme wrestler who has never had a classic match, works a very Randy Orton-esque safe wrestling style and a vanilla midget to boot. Couldn't have a good match with Tanahashi of all people.

Seth Rollins: Had an entire year where he got the most air-time, the most promo time, the most match time to prove he was the man...and it was fucking awful. As a wrestler...fucking awful. As a promo...fucking awful. Quite possibly the least sympathetic douchebag babyface in a roster filled with unsympathetic douchebag babyfaces. Injury prone.

Dean Ambrose: Has he stopped mailing it in yet?

AJ Styles: The best alternative tbh, but he's on the wrong side of 40.

Kenny Omega: Eh...lets see if he'll actually go to WWE first.

At least you didn't mention Owens


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't know what happened to Owens. Seems like he's been half-assing it lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finn: Bland, boring, a man completely reliant on his own entrance to be interesting. Currently shitting up the wrestling ring with his "epic" feud with Fat Wyatt.
> 
> Adam Cole: Meme wrestler who has never had a classic match, works a very Randy Orton-esque safe wrestling style and a vanilla midget to boot. Couldn't have a good match with Tanahashi of all people.
> 
> ...


Your hatred for Finn doesn't match the crowd loving him


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Finn hasn't done anything meaningful since he came back.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2017)

Fin came back mostly DoA by having him side with Seth, the guy who caused him to have the injury.  Instead they should have had him come back pissed and attacked Seth and side with people to get him his title back.

I guess it also didn't help that WWE kept releasing photos of the two chilling out when both were injured.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Like, where even is Finn's rematch for the Universal title? Dude acts like he doesn't even care he hasn't gotten a shot to regain the title he never lost.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Finn/Brock isn't believable.  Finn needs to face Enzo and Neville for the CW title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

If you make it Brock vs The Demon King, marks would believe that Finn has gained "super powers" or some shit that boosts his stats so he can fight evenly with Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

I have watched the Roman burial multiple times now.  I think Roman should have some sort of work injury that keeps him out until Survivor Series.  Crowds won't forget this easily.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

If you go on Twitter and Facebook, everyone says "Roman held his own" because he called Cena a fake bitch. Casuals don't give af. They only care about how many curse words are used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Watched the new WWE2K video.  Looks like they spent a little more effort on the Alexa Bliss model this year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If you go on Twitter and Facebook, everyone says "Roman held his own" because he called Cena a fake bitch. Casuals don't give af. They only care about how many curse words are used.


"The reason I'm still here is because you can't do your job."  That was so fucking devastating.  Cena told Roman that he can't be the top guy.

He was crippled by that line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2017)

Tbh that whole segment kinda made me wish for a cm punk comeback to see who could reference the 4th wall more


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> "The reason I'm still here is because you can't do your job."  That was so fucking devastating.  Cena told Roman that he can't be the top guy.
> 
> He was crippled by that line.


Yeah that was savage. idk what kind of comeback they'll engineer for reigns in the coming but they better be some fucking home runs


i'm pretty sure god movement broke. someone check on him please


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

It was a good match.  But man.  The video team at WWE really make it look epic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Remember when HHH buried a young Cena by saying he was a bad wrestler? Cena lived with that "you can't wrestle" shit for a decade. This was Cena doing the same to Roman. The circle of life.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Cena ended the PG era.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

The Roman Empire is finished.  I would be embarrassed to wear the shirt now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

It won't matter what Cena says the moment he loses and leaves to film another movie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If you go on Twitter and Facebook, everyone says "Roman held his own" because he called Cena a fake bitch. Casuals don't give af. They only care about how many curse words are used.




sometimes i dont know if i wanna say fuck marks or fuck casuals because easily can piss a person off


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

According to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the WWE Network subscriber count in India has actually dropped since Mahal won the WWE Championship back in late May, and "The Maharaja" really hasn't had any sort of positive impact on WWE's business there.


latest sd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Roman Empire is finished.  I would be embarrassed to wear the shirt now.



If something sucks. WWE will stay with it and push it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Indians only care about real Indians like Khali. They don't care about guys like Jinder who were born in Canada.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> According to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the WWE Network subscriber count in India has actually dropped since Mahal won the WWE Championship back in late May, and "The Maharaja" really hasn't had any sort of positive impact on WWE's business there.
> 
> 
> latest sd


I wouldn't go to a SD show even if it was within walking distance of my house.

All the people I like are on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't go to a SD show even if it was within walking distance of my house.
> 
> All the people I like are on Raw.


Raw trash too tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

It's a little better.  Usually get at least a few good segments.

Usos by far the best thing on SD atm.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> According to the latest Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the WWE Network subscriber count in India has actually dropped since Mahal won the WWE Championship back in late May, and "The Maharaja" really hasn't had any sort of positive impact on WWE's business there.
> 
> 
> latest sd


Who didn't see Mahal not taking off in india happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

So why does he still have the belt?  The reason needs to be better than the WWE is trying to save face.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Indians only care about real Indians like Khali. They don't care about guys like Jinder who were born in Canada.



Doesn't matter. He still smells like a true Indian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

Jinder Mahal is a better heel than Baron Corbin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2017)

> This past week on Raw, Enzo Amore made his official Cruiserweight division debut, taking on Noam Dar.
> 
> Amore nearly got himself disqualified for excessive aggression, but he rallied back nonetheless, dispatching Dar outright to bring his Cruiserweight record to 1-0.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2017)

Tozawa should've stayed champion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 31, 2017)

The Indian market won't be reliable for years to come. They don't make even close the amount of money Americans do. Sorry to say, but the average American is a more valuable customer. Would you rather have a 3 million Americans with average monthly income in the thousands or tens of million Indians that only make a fraction of that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Indian market won't be reliable for years to come. They don't make even close the amount of money Americans do. Sorry to say, but the average American is a more valuable customer. Would you rather have a 3 million Americans with average monthly income in the thousands or tens of million Indians that only make a fraction of that?


whats the worse decision so I can make it? - Vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

There are a lot of haters of HHH/Steph/Shane that basically say them being in charge won't change nothing or could even be worse.
Well at this point who cares? Give them the shot. Anything besides this illogical shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

Steph has already been head of creative and writing for a decade. You can thank her for all the shitty storylines that put no one over except HHH or dumb shit like Katie Vick. You can also thank her for that shitty period of time when every wrestler from OVW looked the fucking same with the same ass tribal tattoos who all used the Cross Rhodes for a finisher.

HHH runs NXT and if he didn't raid the indies every three months to draw a cheap pop, he'd be churning out non stop Velveteen Dreams inbetween sucking his own dick while breaking kayfabe about how he "revolutionized" women's wrestling.

Shane is cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph has already been head of creative and writing for a decade. You can thank her for all the shitty storylines that put no one over except HHH or dumb shit like Katie Vick. You can also thank her for that shitty period of time when every wrestler from OVW looked the fucking same with the same ass tribal tattoos who all used the Cross Rhodes for a finisher.
> 
> HHH runs NXT and if he didn't raid the indies every three months to draw a cheap pop, he'd be churning out non stop Velveteen Dreams inbetween sucking his own dick while breaking kayfabe about how he "revolutionized" women's wrestling.
> 
> Shane is cool.


Wait. So it was Steph's fault we had to endure guys like Jindrak, Masters, Heidenreich etc?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder Mahal is a better heel than Baron Corbin.


He is but that ain't saying much because Corbin is pretty much a heatless boring sack of shit. While Mahal attracts heat and is also a boring sack of shit. 



Rukia said:


> So why does he still have the belt?  The reason needs to be better than the WWE is trying to save face.


I don't think they give a darn. LOL

Only a matter of time before Enzo or his opponent gets really fucked up in a match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

The Miz ranked as the 10th best wrestler in the world in the new PWI.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Miz ranked as the 10th best wrestler in the world in the new PWI.



Its a bit lower. I'd rank him 6th


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Miz ranked as the 10th best wrestler in the world in the new PWI.


He deserves it. Top tier on the mic and very solid in ring. Even though I'm probably the only guy on here who thinks Corbin is decent Miz should 100% have stayed on SD and won MITB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

The Miz hasn't gotten injured in like..EVER!  

and HHH hates it and continues to bury him every chance he gets. its sad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Miz ranked as the 10th best wrestler in the world in the new PWI.


Imagine not putting naito or Tanahashi in the top ten but miz


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

If I was a wrestler and they named me Velveteen Dream, I'd go on a murder spree too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who cares


Obviously you do you fucking mark.

So do you actually have anything constructive to say or just another shitty opinion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait. So it was Steph's fault we had to endure guys like Jindrak, Masters, Heidenreich etc?



Yeah, her pet project was a tough enough reject named Daniel Rodeimer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry, I was kinda harsh earlier before my morning coffee. Here's picture of Mickie James to make up for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Obviously you do you fucking mark.
> 
> So do you actually have anything constructive to say or just another shitty opinion?


Didn't I already state I don't care at this point just replace Vince? Why would I care about the con's of hhh n steph at this point?


You getting all defensive n shit because no one cares.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

John told me that he's going to beat Roman and the latter will have a worked injury as an excuse so he wouldn't look weak even in defeat.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, her pet project was a tough enough reject named Daniel Rodeimer.


Sounds like he blew. Dude was released a year after he was signed. At least he can say he wrestled cena for the title on a house show. lol

Guess generic buff dudes with tribal tats get Steph goin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You getting all defensive n shit because no one cares.



Yeah, but you're gay.









...bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

> According to a source with knowledge of all the numbers of the show, *Wagner received 4.5 million pesos for agreeing to lose his mask, which is $255,443.79 U.S., considered a fortune in Mexico and by far the largest payoff in the history of Lucha Libre.*
> 
> *Psycho Clown, on the other hand, earned $4,541.22, and notably, had agreed to a figure of 500,000 pesos ($28,382.64) if they wanted him to drop his mask.*



So Dr. Wagner got the highest payoff in Lucha history...

...and his opponent made $4500.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


>


I think its pretty much confirmed he slept with Sable. 

Poor Brock.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

Brock gonna murder someone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

Vince took her to suplex city


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think its pretty much confirmed he slept with Sable.
> 
> Poor Brock.


Went after old man Vince. RIP.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

The real funny thing is that Dixie Carter did the same thing with the wrestlers in TNA. 

Damnit AJ, why


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

Sexy Star said she injured Rosemary because she fights to honor abused women. 

Wot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

Brock should invade Smackdown and murder Jinder and take the WWE championship belt with him and bring it to UFC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Brock should invade Smackdown and murder Jinder and take the WWE championship belt with him and bring it to UFC



Implying Brock could beat the Maharajah.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Implying Brock could beat the Maharajah.



Heyman could provide a distraction


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2017)

she's insane and the only place she needs to be booked at is the clinic


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


>


who is she again


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2017)

So basically she snapped and broke her opponents arm? Wtf.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> who is she again



Former Lucha Underground champion.

She has an ego bigger than Hulk Hogan's and wrestles worse than Great Khali. She refused to sell any moves in the match and then threw real punches at everybody for working stiff to make her sell their moves. Then she tried to break Rosemary's arm when Rosemary was the only person in the match that didn't try to fight her. 

I just remember a few years ago she tried out for WWE and Laurenitis rejected her for being too shitty. Imagine that...the guy that hired Kelly Kelly thinks you're not good enough.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Indians only care about real Indians like Khali. They don't care about guys like Jinder who were born in Canada.



Not just that but Vince over estimates the push of Punjabi in India.  More Indians speak English as a Language than that.  If anything Punjabi for most Indians is the language of Pakistan and a small border province.  If Vince had any idea how to get into the Indian market it would be find a decent plus wrestler who has Indian heritage and if need to do promos in an Indian language use Hindi.  It's the fist Language of 41% of the nation and if you count second or third Language then it's 53% and rising.

Hell it would be close to an indian wrestling organization trying to get into Mexico.  Have a Hispanic as their guy who does his promos in English.  Or have a push into Canada, have Kevin Owens and talk French.  Though a higher percentage of Canadians know French than Indians know Punjabi.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Former Lucha Underground champion.
> 
> She has an ego bigger than Hulk Hogan's and wrestles worse than Great Khali. She refused to sell any moves in the match and then threw real punches at everybody for working stiff to make her sell their moves. Then she tried to break Rosemary's arm when Rosemary was the only person in the match that didn't try to fight her.
> 
> I just remember a few years ago she tried out for WWE and Laurenitis rejected her for being too shitty. Imagine that...the guy that hired Kelly Kelly thinks you're not good enough.



Oh damn that's sexy star?

Seem like everyone hates her. Why did she try to break Rosemary's arm?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Not just that but Vince over estimates the push of Punjabi in India.  More Indians speak English as a Language than that.  If anything Punjabi for most Indians is the language of Pakistan and a small border province.  If Vince had any idea how to get into the Indian market it would be find a decent plus wrestler who has Indian heritage and if need to do promos in an Indian language use Hindi.  It's the fist Language of 41% of the nation and if you count second or third Language then it's 53% and rising.
> 
> Hell it would be close to an indian wrestling organization trying to get into Mexico.  Have a Hispanic as their guy who does his promos in English.  Or have a push into Canada, have Kevin Owens and talk French.  Though a higher percentage of Canadians know French than Indians know Punjabi.


Fuck other markets. I know its a good idea to reach every part of the world to make money out of. But at this point they need to worry about their main source because shit is dying.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh damn that's sexy star?
> 
> Seem like everyone hates her. Why did she try to break Rosemary's arm?



Because she was mad at the other two women in the match but couldn't beat up either of them and knew Rosemary wouldn't fight back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


>



So Renee young slept with Vince that one year? Makes sense  why Dean  got a push


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 31, 2017)

can vince any get it up anymore


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

Vince needs to come back and force the divas to join the kiss my ass club.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

I will never forget.  August 28th 2017.  The day John Cena put an end to the Roman Reigns experiment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Dakota Kai is really good dude.  She needs to be competing for the NXT women's title.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2017)

So everything in that promo was scripted and went exactly how they wanted, except for when Roman forgot his lines and Cena called him out. The WWE edited promo is how it was meant to go down. The absolutely state of Roman.

In even more pathetic news


Vanilla midgets crying about their PWI ranks, Joe going in hard.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2017)

Top 10 ranking!  The Miz is definitely going to win Most Improved for the 10th year in a row!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2017)

Joe mad af he no longer has the ability to surpass his ROH PWI rankings. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

Joe is better than Nakamura.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> Dakota Kai is really good dude.  She needs to be competing for the NXT women's title.


She got potential. I wonder if they switched Bayley with her and told the audience Bayley got a tan, anybody would notice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

> Oh wow.  Bayley came back from her injury with a different hairstyle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2017)

WTF soul taker still posts time to time just not in here.

I'm the top guy now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WTF soul taker still posts time to time just not in here.
> 
> I'm the top guy now.


He probably done with wrestling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WTF soul taker still posts time to time just not in here.
> 
> I'm the top guy now.


Rukia is man. I'm also coming for Gibbs's spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2017)

He won't ever come back. Not especially, when DA BIG BABY got buried by John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia is man. I'm also coming for Gibbs's spot.


Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2017)

WWE is cancer. NJPW is god awful. Indie scene is full of fat smarks .

Wrestling should die.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2017)

I agree

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2017)

I forgot to add  - Rukia 2018 since he seems to go out there with his trolly comments but....


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2017)

Jbl is leaving

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jbl is leaving


I heard.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 1, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jbl is leaving

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2017)

Leaving to do charity work.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Leaving to do charity work.



As much as an asshole he is JBL does do a ton of charity work.  His mountain climbing (highest mountain on each continent.) as well as some liks to bermudan youth rugby and few other bits and bobs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2017)

The maggle foundation

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2017)

for fuck's sakes people need to stop acting like Cena buried Corbin.

Corbin got punished for messing with military vet. That's it. Plus I'm pretty sure Vince got bored of him.

Corbin needs to be gone from title shots and be on Main Event where his blandness can linger.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2017)

Who cares?  Corbin sucks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2017)

Its also been reported that Cena had something to do with it. And of course Cena was involved every move to his demise storyline wise.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2017)

Cena put an end to Dolph Ziggler a long time ago too.  And countless other guys.

Miz is the only person to survive a negative review from Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2017)

Miz had trouble from beniot and was kicked out of the locker room


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz had trouble from beniot and was kicked out of the locker room



Miz ate some chicken over his bag and made a mess, combined with his backstage heat for being a "reality star", he got hazed pretty badly.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2017)

Cena knew what was best for business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2017)

I heard it had nothing to do with the military vet but Corbin talking shit on the writing team or something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I heard it had nothing to do with the military vet but Corbin talking shit on the writing team or something.


Rumors I've heard is that Corbin went in on WWE concussion policy (being an ex-football guy and all) in a meeting and the head doctor/concussion guy got pissed and took it up with the bosses. He's not the only one to have complaints about it either (Daniel Bryan).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2017)

According to Sam Robert's Podcast Seth gave the reasons for why he had to ditch the Curb Stomp


> “No more blonde and the Curb Stomp is gone, guys. It’s not my fault. Trust me. It’s not like I was (saying), ‘oh yes, I want a new finisher.’ No, they snatched it from me. They took it from me. No, so this is what happened, okay? After WrestleMania, I had won the (WWE) title, and I flew across the country to do the Today Show. For the Today Show, they put together a package of all of Seth Rollins’ awesome maneuvers. At the time, my finish was the Curb Stomp. So Vince McMahon is sitting wherever Vince McMahon sits on a Monday morning and he’s seeing me on the Today Show and I look good in a suit. I’m representing the company. I look good in a suit. And I’m wearing the title and then he sees this package of me stomping another man’s head into the ground and it being called the Curb Stomp on national television. And he thought to himself, ‘well, that’s not a good representation of what I want my top guy to do,’ so he just had a meeting with some of his people, and they decided, ‘well, we don’t need it – we can figure out another finish for you’ and the rest is history. I get it. I hate it. I think it’s silly, but it is what it is and it’s not my company. I’m doing the best I can with it. I get it from a marketing standpoint. I totally understand it. I hate it because it was such a great finish. It was easy and could do it to everybody, but, hey, so it my cool knee now, so let’s start liking that.”


Seriously somebody needs to end Vince for the good of this company.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rumors I've heard is that Corbin went in on WWE concussion policy (being an ex-football guy and all) in a meeting and the head doctor/concussion guy got pissed and took it up with the bosses. He's not the only one to have complaints about it either (Daniel Bryan).


That's what it was bro, I pulled that other shit out my ass.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you guys remember this?


This was the end of Bayley tbh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys remember this?
> 
> 
> This was the end of Bayley tbh.


"Give her some Adderall"


Holy FUCK.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to Sam Robert's Podcast Seth gave the reasons for why he had to ditch the Curb Stomp
> 
> Seriously somebody needs to end Vince for the good of this company.


They should have just gave it another name. Whenever I hear curbstomp I can't help but think of American History X.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for fuck's sakes people need to stop acting like Cena buried Corbin.
> 
> Corbin got punished for messing with military vet. That's it. Plus I'm pretty sure Vince got bored of him.
> 
> Corbin needs to be gone from title shots and be on Main Event where his blandness can linger.




You are contradicting yourself. Whenever Vince wants to bury someone, HE SENDS JOHN to get the job done, ALWAYS.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> You are contradicting yourself. Whenever Vince wants to bury someone, HE SENDS JOHN to get the job done, ALWAYS.


Just cause he sends Big John to do it doesn't always mean it's John's decision.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to Sam Robert's Podcast Seth gave the reasons for why he had to ditch the Curb Stomp
> 
> Seriously somebody needs to end Vince for the good of this company.



I understand why, "don't try this at home" is barely enough of a statement to get them out of legal trouble. Curbstomp is a move that no parent wants to see their kid trying, even though when executed correctly its no more dangerous then any other.

Seth should just keep the pedigree, his right to use it after defeating HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2017)

Eh. Parents are fucking shit nowadays. They'd rather blame someone else for their idiocy. How about manning up and taking care of your kids instead of letting them be influenced by media?

Stop holding others in contempt for your own actions and fucking learn. 

Here's another option if that choice is too hard: Don't have kids .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh. Parents are fucking shit nowadays. They'd rather blame someone else for their idiocy. How about manning up and taking care of your kids instead of letting them be influenced by media?
> 
> Stop holding others in contempt for your own actions and fucking learn.
> 
> Here's another option if that choice is too hard: Don't have kids .



It doesn't matter how good the parents are, kids are sneaky fucks and do things any way. I remember me and my cousins would always throw each other around as a kid doing things we saw on WWE, other then some broken glasses no one got hurt but I bet my parents would shit bricks if they saw us trying to do the curb stomp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> It doesn't matter how good the parents are, kids are sneaky fucks and do things any way. I remember me and my cousins would always throw each other around as a kid doing things we saw on WWE, other then some broken glasses no one got hurt but I bet my parents would shit bricks if they saw us trying to do the curb stomp.



That's why who cares if they do it? Sometimes kids need to learn the hard way instead of being pampered.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's why who cares if they do it? Sometimes kids need to learn the hard way instead of being pampered.



The parents will care, the investors will care, watch dog media groups will care.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The parents will care, the investors will care, watch dog media groups will care.



True and that's why Vince fucked up by going public corporation


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I understand why, "don't try this at home" is barely enough of a statement to get them out of legal trouble. Curbstomp is a move that no parent wants to see their kid trying, even though when executed correctly its no more dangerous then any other.
> 
> Seth should just keep the pedigree, his right to use it after defeating HHH.


Seth's Pedigree is garbage and his Rainmaker Knee is extra fucking garbage. Curbstomp was like one of WWE's safest executed moves and just change the name to Blackout FFS.
Eclipse and Styles Clash look like far more dangerous moves and are far less safer.
Just WWE being pussies when they should grow a pair. If Vince stands firm only the most vehement groups would give a shit. WWE gives these watchdog groups ammo by giving in to them and setting a precedent of "oh yeah if you bitch a little we'll cave in to your demands."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth's Pedigree is garbage and his Rainmaker Knee is extra fucking garbage. Curbstomp was like one of WWE's safest executed moves and just change the name to Blackout FFS.



Or Burn down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just cause he sends Big John to do it doesn't always mean it's John's decision.



John always gets the second opinion


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Paige is going to beat the shit out of Emma tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

New Mae Young Classic matches have been uploaded to the network.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

LMMFAO!

Naruto and sauske stated they didnt think they were gonna live through the night and were surprised when they did


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's why who cares if they do it? Sometimes kids need to learn the hard way instead of being pampered.



This.  Kids who watch wrestling are going to reinact it anyway regardless of the Don't try this at home.  As much as I don't think the curb stomped should be banned I'm glad it wasn't around when I was in my early - mid teens because sure as fuck I'd have tired that move on a friend when pissing about.

Hell I have been pegidgreed, piledrived, put in a figure 4 (That hurts like hell).  Myself I have done things like a power slam (on a foot thick foam matrass), and many submission holds including the Liontamer.  Kids are idiots and will do it anyway, plus if you have the network in your family the kids are going to see punts and kurbstomps anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> LMMFAO!
> 
> Look at this and tell me PHYSICALLY who looks like the winner


I remember they did the same shit to HBK rofl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

WWE knows that hairline is a liability.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

dat Bayley Career Suicide youtube clip is perfect for interrogation and torture. 

even the baddest criminal would cry if they watch the video in a loop for 81484741hrs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Just get rid of Bayley and put Dakota Kai in her spot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

This is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys remember this?
> 
> 
> This was the end of Bayley tbh.


Its like she never practiced a promo in her life here. Wtf happened?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Bayley is incompetent. She's out of place and needs to either go back to NxT or just retire.

She can't even put on a great match like Sasha vs Charlotte even on her best day.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Booker T and Lita buried her on the spot.

"Take 2 please, you can do better than that"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Corbin should go back to prison. Maybe he can learn a bit more about wrestling and add some new moves and burn that fat ass of his


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> This.  Kids who watch wrestling are going to reinact it anyway regardless of the Don't try this at home.  As much as I don't think the curb stomped should be banned I'm glad it wasn't around when I was in my early - mid teens because sure as fuck I'd have tired that move on a friend when pissing about.
> 
> Hell I have been pegidgreed, piledrived, put in a figure 4 (That hurts like hell).  Myself I have done things like a power slam (on a foot thick foam matrass), and many submission holds including the Liontamer.  Kids are idiots and will do it anyway, plus if you have the network in your family the kids are going to see punts and kurbstomps anyway.



You should try being RKO'd


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I loved giving my sister the razors edge.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I loved giving my sister the razors edge.


Holy shit. Hope it was on a bunch of pillows.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Into a pool.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Gave my best friend Tombstone Piledrivers all the time onto the mattress. One time he FUd (guess its AA now) onto the ed so hard the frame broke. Good times.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

> These kids have more character than Roderick Strong.



Fucking hilarious YouTube quote.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> This.  Kids who watch wrestling are going to reinact it anyway regardless of the Don't try this at home.  As much as I don't think the curb stomped should be banned I'm glad it wasn't around when I was in my early - mid teens because sure as fuck I'd have tired that move on a friend when pissing about.
> 
> Hell I have been pegidgreed, piledrived, put in a figure 4 (That hurts like hell).  Myself I have done things like a power slam (on a foot thick foam matrass), and many submission holds including the Liontamer.  Kids are idiots and will do it anyway, plus if you have the network in your family the kids are going to see punts and kurbstomps anyway.



Fact of the matter is, wrestling is an inherently violent product and Vince attempting to relabel his as "sports entertainment" is just bullshit that he has only deluded himself into thinking it's different. Professional wrestling has its roots extending as far back as ancient Greco-Roman contests of strength, which includes wrestling (back in Ancient Greece to the death at times). It was never meant for children. Look at what professional wrestling in the states gave rise to in Japan and the USA in the 90s in particular, or at least contributed to popularizing, mixed martial arts. Its roots in combat sports are inseparable.

Wrestling was, and is truthfully meant to be for, those adults that enjoy combat sports. Not some outing for soccer mom and her children that may or may not be her husband's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I want Cena to beat Jordan immediately.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

They added lyrics to Jordan's dumbass theme


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Jordan is wrestling a boring match so far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Why is this fucker out here?


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Jordan is more boring than white bread


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

What does Roman want?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Legend said:


> Jordan is more boring than white bread


But is he more boring than Reigns?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Lol so Roman is pressed that Cena didn't bury Angle's son?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Roman getting killed by Cena on the mic again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

They even tried to give Roman some good retorts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

The Miz!


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But is he more boring than Reigns?


Yes, yes he is


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Roman looking like a fucking geek out here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Why should Strowman fight Big Show again?  He has beaten him every time.


----------



## Legend (Sep 4, 2017)

RIP Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Ambrose seems like he will be awful on commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Sheamus and Cesaro are great but I can't wait to see Cesaro on the singles title hunt again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Oh shit Slater and Rhyno have a match?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

At this point they should just have Cena not say anything on the mic and get a time machine and have 90s Foley or Austin write Reigns' promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

THEY JUST DECIDED TO RE-USE LAST YEAR'S NO MERCY THEME?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> At this point they should just have Cena not say anything on the mic and get a time machine and have 90s Foley or Austin write Reigns' promo.


I liked your old Asuka sig better.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm surprised this isn't the main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I liked your old Asuka sig better.



b-but asuka cleavage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Bo Dallas looks funny wearing that chain over his singlet.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Maryse hasn't been ejected.  Don't worry.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sheamus and Cesaro are great but I can't wait to see Cesaro on the singles title hunt again


3x WWE Universal Champion in my new TEW 2016 playthrough. Headlined Wrestlemania, defeating Lesnar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Miz retains

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice try Jeff.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Miz just 173 days away from all time Intercontinental GOAT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Nia fucking Jax as Women's Champion please kill me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

EMMA CHAMPION PLEASE


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

So Fatal Four Way at No Mercy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> EMMA CHAMPION PLEASE


This has to be an idea for bringing Paige back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

The state of Nia's promo ability

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This has to be an idea for bringing Paige back.


Emma wins and talks a big game about her pioneering the Revolution and Paige comes out like fuck no. I can dig that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The state of Nia's promo ability


Who is worse on the mic Nia or Tamina?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

"Hashtag put Emma in the hospital!"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Nia can't carry the division.  And she was stupid during that segment.  Of course Sasha gets her rematch.

Now Angle looks like shit since he randomly added people to the match.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is worse on the mic Nia or Tamina?


Tamina.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Was Kurt texting Emma?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

No no no.  Does Enzo have to cut a promo every week??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Remember when Cedric Alexander and Kota Ibushi had a MOTY candidate during the CWC? I miss those days. Now Cedric is playing second fiddle to Enzo fucking Amore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Putting Enzo in the cruiser division was smart because that way, he can't ruin things that people actually care about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Why are there people in the crowd that are into this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Enzo being the shitty cruiser that can't actually wrestle and has to cheat is a good gimmick for him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

#saveus.Asuka


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Sasha showed passion in a promo for once.  Hallelujah!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Sasha not using Scott Steiner math to tell Alexa how her odds are changed is a missed opportunity.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Sasha is gonna make Alexa scream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I have enjoyed the Sasha/Alexa matches.  But there was never a real feud.  No promos.  What a fucking waste!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Vanilla midget time!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Balor on the mic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Bray's stories border on 4chan greentext stories that end with someone getting buttraped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

What is Bray talking about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is Bray talking about?



Dude has fat fingers and is threatening to stick them up Balor's butt is what I can make of it.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have enjoyed the Sasha/Alexa matches.  But there was never a real feud.  No promos.  What a fucking waste!


Which is very weird considering the heat they supposedly have. I feel like they dropped the ball here. But what else is new?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

This feud didn't need continuing. The Demon has come out and won. If they make Finn stronger than the Demon, the Demon doesn't make any sense anymore. WWE have written themselves into a corner here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This feud didn't need continuing. The Demon has come out and won. If they make Finn stronger than the Demon, the Demon doesn't make any sense anymore. WWE have written themselves into a corner here.



Balor is gonna need to unlock Super Demon God Blue to defeat golden Wyatt.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Bray can't afford to lose another PPV match to Balor.

The only thing that can "protect" Bray is if Balor turns heel and wins due to Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bray can't afford to lose another PPV match to Balor.
> 
> The only thing that can "protect" Bray is if Balor turns heel and wins due to Anderson and Gallows.


Exactly. Either Balor Club beats Bray or Bray wins clean. Anything else is nonsensical. And if Balor Club do win it for Finn maybe it'll lead to Wyatt Family vs. Balor Club. Bray needs Harper and Rowan. He's lost that edge ever since WWE splintered the Wyatt Family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Time for two no reaction entrances.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Is this new music again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Sasha doesn't even bother making her hair presentable these days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha doesn't even bother making her hair presentable these days.


WWE doesn't bother making her booking and feuds presentable so why should she make the effort?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Exactly. Either Balor Club beats Bray or Bray wins clean. Anything else is nonsensical. And if Balor Club do win it for Finn maybe it'll lead to Wyatt Family vs. Balor Club. Bray needs Harper and Rowan. He's lost that edge ever since WWE splintered the Wyatt Family.



I imagine the club is going to feud with the shield, so I wouldn't completely reunite the Wyatt Family. Maybe Bray goes on a quest to reclaim his family, with the final member being Stroman for that massive pop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I would like to see Sasha and Alexa win.  Surprise me for once.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I imagine the club is going to feud with the shield, so I wouldn't completely reunite the Wyatt Family. Maybe Bray goes on a quest to reclaim his family, with the final member being Stroman for that massive pop.


And when Wyatt Family is reunited they go after SHIELD? After all Wyatts were the SHIELDs kryptonite back when they feuded.
Just need to see something done with Bray and Finn tbh. Both guys are in limbo atm and getting their factions up and running would help stop the rut.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Emma isn't that good looking if we gotta be honest with ourselves.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> And when Wyatt Family is reunited they go after SHIELD? After all Wyatts were the SHIELDs kryptonite back when they feuded.
> Just need to see something done with Bray and Finn tbh. Both guys are in limbo atm and getting their factions up and running would help stop the rut.



Nah, Wyatts don't need to feud with the Shield, maybe some heat between them, but the major antagonists should be the Club. The Club should expand and encompass both Smackdown and Raw, with AJ leading the Smackdown faction. Turn AJ face after Balor betrays him for that goat booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Nah, Wyatts don't need to feud with the Shield, maybe some heat between them, but the major antagonists should be the Club. The Club should expand and encompass both Smackdown and Raw, with AJ leading the Smackdown faction. Turn AJ face after Balor betrays him for that goat booking.


I can dig that. Hope WWE is smart enough to do advanced booking like this but nowadays I don't trust them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Also Bray needs to start wrestling on RAW again. Give him jobbers to beat. Just to get some Ws under his belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Why is Emma the face in peril?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Emma gets the pin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Emma gets the pin


Laid out though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

That match was all sorts of miscommunication.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Laid out though.


Nobody remembers trivialities that happens post-match. Only the results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Sasha/Alexa as a dysfunctional team if they ever create a women's tag division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2017)

Club vs. SHIELD preview coming up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2017)

Elias looking like a bootleg Roman there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2017)

Jason Jordan is the future. John is right, Jordan is putting in all the work every week and is slowly creeping up to main event status. His athletic ability is second to none and his good conduct and sportsmanship deserves praise.

A far superior product than Roman could ever will be. God Bless Jason Jordan!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Ugh.  Anderson and Gallows.  These guys need that team-up with Balor desperately.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm hyped for It.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Club vs. SHIELD preview coming up


Club has to face the Wyatt Family first.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Lol.  That made Anderson and Gallows look like such chumps.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Why are they acting like this meaningless match matters?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope you guys are paying attention to the crowd reaction.

This is why Vince likes big guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

so....I know I have not posted here...in quite awhile....and I am watching on west coast time....that was one of the most brutal exchanges I have ever seen for the recap last week....damn....John Cena....just fucking destroyed Reigns so badly....like....damn...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

Braun is right though.  Why did Kurt book this match?  To punish Braun??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2017)

So holy shit now did John Cena just destroy Reigns again? Vince allowed this!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Raw in Anaheim next week.  I bought my ticket dude.  



Superman said:


> So holy shit now did John Cena just destroy Reigns again? Vince allowed this!?


Puzzling decision, I agree.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope you guys are paying attention to the crowd reaction.
> 
> This is why Vince likes big guys.


That's NOT the reason.


_LOOK AT THAT MASS. 
WWWWWOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 4, 2017)

Superman said:


> So holy shit now did John Cena just destroy Reigns again? Vince allowed this!?



Vince is capricious, so don't be surprised if he has cooled off on Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2017)

People actually think Vince has given up on BABYGURL?

Think about this for a minute.

Cena has been campaigning for the Undetaker match for YEARS but Vince gave it to Reigns.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

The best WWE matches today were Mae Young Classic matches.  Niven/Storm, Belair/Sane, and Sane/Kai.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> People actually think Vince has given up on BABYGURL?
> 
> Think about this for a minute.
> 
> Cena has been campaigning for the Undetaker match for YEARS but Vince gave it to Reigns.



Vince also tried to push Yokozuna vs. Lex Luger on us, and the conclusion to that well...you know where it went. 

He's desperate to push his guy as he always has, but he's bad at it when he takes a hands-on approach and doesn't let them sink or swim on their own. Austin had to get Vince to back off to get where he is now in history. Hogan had creative control, and Rock had to reinvent himself from Vince's abortion of a gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Sasha is going to make Alexa scream!  What a great Raw!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince also tried to push Yokozuna vs. Lex Luger on us, and the conclusion to that well...you know where it went.
> 
> He's desperate to push his guy as he always has, but he's bad at it when he takes a hands-on approach and doesn't let them sink or swim on their own. Austin had to get Vince to back off to get where he is now in history. Hogan had creative control, and Rock had to reinvent himself from Vince's abortion of a gimmick.



You have to remember Kaiba boy, Bischoff and WCW forced Vince to change a lot of his booking decisions.

Vince was forced to give up on the Lex Express.

Vince had to give up on Diesel because he was documented as the worst drawing WWE champion in history.

After HBK broke his back and had severe drug issues Vince had no choice but to push Austin.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> You have to remember Kaiba boy, Bischoff and WCW forced Vince to change a lot of his booking decisions.
> 
> Vince was forced to give up on the Lex Express.
> 
> ...



Yeah all this just establishes it's not Vince that has the eye for talent here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll take part of that back, he was right about Shawn, but he also was...oddly infatuated with him to detriment of the business even at that time. Yet he had no choice, if Shawn jumped to WCW he would be done. Bret was already getting frustrated with him at the time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Ironic thing is Shawn threatened Vince many times he would go sign with Ted Turner if he didn't get his way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)

Too bad TNA or GFW now...fucked up too many times to be a credible threat to Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Superman said:


> So holy shit now did John Cena just destroy Reigns again? Vince allowed this!?


vince givin his boy that tough love treatment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2017)

DA BIG BABY was trying real hard to stop the tears from gushing out 

This time, DA BIG BABY gave everyone in the creative some blow jobs to provide him some decent promo material. Sadly, he still choked and just dropped the mic to hide his fuck up. Brilliant!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2017)

Wait Cena rekted Roman again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Roman tried to accuse Cena of being gay, guess WWE thought that would be a clever response.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2017)

Twitter thinks Roman won this round because he said he had a huge dick and John didn't fight him.

Fuckin' casuals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> DA BIG BABY was trying real hard to stop the tears from gushing out
> 
> This time, DA BIG BABY gave everyone in the creative some blow jobs to provide him some decent promo material. Sadly, he still choked and just dropped the mic to hide his fuck up. Brilliant!!



Deer in the headlights look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Link removed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

@Jake CENA 

Oh shit!  I missed this!!  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Best moment on Raw.  Even @Ghost_of_Gashir was paying attention.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

So Graves is taking over JBL's announcing spot and Orton cutting a promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

Why did Shane pause n looked pissed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

Holy shit KO is going in hard.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Looking forward to the Kevin Owens babyface turn.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is an amazing actor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

Sd starting to a good start.

Let's bring back what sd used to be

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman tried to accuse Cena of being gay, guess WWE thought that would be a clever response.


wait he actually said that??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

He said something about John staring at his package.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Twitter thinks Roman won this round because he said he had a huge dick and John didn't fight him.
> 
> Fuckin' casuals.


lmfao stay classy casuals!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He said something about John staring at his package.


when you've run out of shit to say always rely on gay jokes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

Well there went that pair.   So back to NXT with the turtle.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Ziggler still exists? LOL a re-debut huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

It was time to split Carmella and Ellsworth.

I still think Carmella is hot.  But I have cooled on her.  She just can't wrestle well enough to be champ.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ziggler still exists? LOL a re-debut huh?


Ziggler is going to put Roode over before he leaves the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

Coming back as dolph nigler


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Why is it nothing but heels at this children's hospital?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Yay Ziggler!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

So Ziggler's repackage is to be a whiny bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

This one is going to be good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

So this what fucking Amy Schumer does to a person.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

@WhatADrag


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2017)

lol Ziggler.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler is going to put Roode over before he leaves the company.


That should be a nice match.

lol so ziggler is pretending to be different wrestlers now? he could have tried to get a better looking discount macho cape lol. That looked more like a discount Flair robe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

So it is a whiny bitch character that Ziggler is bringing.   Hasn't that been done already by other talent.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Ziggler over asf.  Crowd was booing him enthusiastically.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Ziggler's repackage is to be a whiny bitch.


I've seen this Ziggler before.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this what fucking Amy Schumer does to a person.


He also slammed Sunny for 7 hours. Don't ask me what kinda drugs he was on to go that long. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

Honestly, if Zigg's is going to do this "lost my smile" schtick, shouldn't he wonder coked out into a marque match with chair in hand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, English won.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

English is getting pushed.  He beat Orton recently too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

The fuck, the remade that film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Daniel Bryan really is a great actor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 5, 2017)

So Shane is taking time off then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

What did AJ Styles do to get put into a feud with Baron Corbin?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Glad someone tapped to the Calf Crusher.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What did AJ Styles do to get put into a feud with Baron Corbin?


Rofl maybe this is corbin's very last chance? can't have a good match with AJ then they fire him?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

I believe that Corbin is being put into a match against a guy with healthy hair to humiliate him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2017)

hahaha corbin needs to just put his hair in a manbun or something.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Every title on the line in Vegas.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

What the hell was that??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Nakamura getting closer to no reaction territory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Go Orton!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

that was the first good orton match since luke harper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Orton > Nakamura

He just needs a full fledged heel turn.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

Orton is my guy but stop trying bash naka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

i like how orton vs naka proved my point that both these guys been lookin weak because they been facing bums.

Orton: bray jinder
Naka: ziggler corbin jinder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Miz is a big fucking deal.  Both Cena and Daniel Bryan name dropped him during their promos this week!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Tony Nese!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

What's Enzo doing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm like joe budden
rukia is like dj academics


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

This is awesome chants for a cw match?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Holy shit chants for a cw match?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Enzo caught, dropped on a table, given a super kick, and then a running knee.  Great sequence.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2017)

Orton is the definition of meh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Orton is the definition of meh


Nakamura makes him look like a diamond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2017)

@Kisame3rd14 

Watch the Mae young classic dude.  Much better than Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2017)

Orton just doesn't care. When hes facing talent like Nakamura is shows.

Same for Naka.

These dudes just don't give a darn to be facing bums and obviously don't care when there is nothing going on in a feud.

The ONLY person who can wrestle anyone or be in any situation to make everything look like diamonds and gold is Cena.
Cena could literally be facing the most random person no on cares about or feud no one wanted to see and hype it up to some all time showing event.

Well except for his feud with Corbin. 

I'm all confused on that situation, people say he got in trouble online, Cena doesn't think he is ready, and backstage heat.
Shit all over the place.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> Watch the Mae young classic dude.  Much better than Smackdown.


I heard the Sane match was good, I'll have to check it out.

& Everyone knows Naka is phoning it in for a Payday with minimal body damage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ziggler getting his shit in before he goes on his Indy tour.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I believe that Corbin is being put into a match against a guy with healthy hair to humiliate him.



ROFL 

you sick bastard!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Whoever is in charge of 205 Live should come out and reverse the decision. Enzo cannot be the #1 contender. FFS.

Are they really trying to bury the cruiserweight division and cancel their show?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I believe that Corbin is being put into a match against a guy with healthy hair to humiliate him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Whoever is in charge of 205 Live should come out and reverse the decision. Enzo cannot be the #1 contender. FFS.
> 
> Are they really trying to bury the cruiserweight division and cancel their show?


I can't believe that Enzo grabbed the trunks!  Cedric Alexander welcomed him to 205 Live.  And this is how Enzo repays him???


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Enzo's new finisher should be a roll up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2017)

My reaction as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2017)

Nia just destroyed Emma on twitter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2017)

Not everyone in WWE needs to be a wrestler. Enzo is just fine as a manager. Lana was just fine as a manager. Eva Marie could have served fine as a manager. Managers can do a lot to get a star over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2017)

Just saw the Dolph segment...

...dear god. The horror...the horror...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not everyone in WWE needs to be a wrestler. Enzo is just fine as a manager. Lana was just fine as a manager. Eva Marie could have served fine as a manager. Managers can do a lot to get a star over.



But Enzo doesn't want to be a manager. That's the big problem.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But Enzo doesn't want to be a manager. That's the big problem.


Who gives a fuck what he wants? He either stays in line or GTFO.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who gives a fuck what he wants? He either stays in line or GTFO.



Why don't you go and tell that to Enzo yourself?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Why don't you go and tell that to Enzo yourself?


I'm too poor to get there. Just get your brother John to put him in line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

John tried but he has bigger fish to fry. 

He can't penetrate 205 Live's booking because he's over 205lbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Why don't you go and tell that to Enzo yourself?


I would tell him.  Have you seen Enzo's punches??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Chausie (Sep 6, 2017)

is 205 live okay to watch as a standalone show? i don't have the time to watch the sheer amount of hours that wwe outputs along with all the other promotions i follow, but i feel like im missing out on some of my faves by missing 205 live


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

205 Live is very hit and miss.  I have enjoyed some of the action.

the crowd is usually dead during the matches since it airs right after Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

Cien is so much better now dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2017)

guys tell me when Ambrose turns heel cause I might be too busy to be able to keep up with this twist

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2017)

Remember when a cruiserweight was anyone under 225 lbs.? When Jericho was considered one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys tell me when Ambrose turns heel cause I might be too busy to be able to keep up with this twist


It's coming.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

Just watched NXT.  Asuka should go to Raw.  Smackdown can't even find a spot for Charlotte or Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Just watched NXT.  Asuka should go to Raw.  Smackdown can't even find a spot for Charlotte or Becky.


Which makes no fucking sense considering we have bloody Natalya and Naomi as the current title feud. Seriously how hard was it to give Charlotte the strap then have Becky beat her at SummerSlam only for Carmella to cash in on Becky? They teased a Becky/Carmella feud too as Becky was especially fed up with Carmella and Ellsworth's antics.
I do agree on Asuka going to RAW though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2017)

Started trying to catch up with wrestling and saw Reigns and Cena go at it on the mic.

lol Reigns seemed tripped up by Cena digging at his chest. He's definitely gotten better though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2017)

Cruisers used to be way bigger. A guy the size of The Miz or Kofi would have been considered a cruiser back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

We found out this week that Miz has been the MVP of the company for the last year.

The two major stories and talking segments were Cena/Reigns and Shane McMahon suspension.  Miz was mentioned in both.  Cena put him over.  And Bryan admitted that he's the top heel in the company.


And he beat Jeff Hardy clean in an IC title match!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

What's going to happen to gfw guys??


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's going to happen to gfw guys??


now what happened??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2017)

Jeff Jarrett removed from power.  Rumors are that Anthem is hemorrhaging money and looking to sell.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would tell him.  Have you seen Enzo's punches??



Your grandmother can give us more of a fight than Enzo lol


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jeff Jarrett removed from power.  Rumors are that Anthem is hemorrhaging money and looking to sell.


Oh jeez that company just keeps getting hit with shit luck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2017)

Bad luck isn't why they are a failure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jeff Jarrett removed from power.  Rumors are that Anthem is hemorrhaging money and looking to sell.



Yeah I heard of Jarrett's removal from power but it was from his erratic behavior that caused it.    As for the rumors of Anthem wanting to sell, wouldn't know.  From what was reported GFW is trying to launch the Global Wrestling Network in which is suppose to be a copy of the WWE network in wanting to watch their video libraries.  They also are going to be on Pluto TV (the fuck is that) and have gotten an extension to still be airing on Pop TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2017)

Will rukia shut the hell up about Miz?
Dude hasn't did anything amazing or ground breaking since his run on SD.
Braun is the MVP if anything.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2017)

tna/gfw just can't catch a break can they? even without dixie ruining shit even double j is causing problems.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2017)

At this rate they should sell their backlog to Vince, let the Hardy's have their broken gimick and sell the rest to RoH/NJPW so there is at least somewhere for the guys to go.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2017)

@WhatADrag


Get hyped bro!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2017)

Vince comes back, threatens to remove Shane.  Shane reminds Vince he still has that secret he can reveal that he went over briefly before his match with the dead man.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Vince getting the biggest pop of the night even though the crowd constantly bitches about him!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Vince getting the biggest pop of the night even though the crowd constantly bitches about him!



Inb4 the crowd starts a "Thank you Vince" chant like they always do, leading Vince to believe all his booking decisions are correct because the fans love him so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking forward to Vince getting the biggest pop of the night even though the crowd constantly bitches about him!



99% of the year:  Vince is out of touch, Vince sucks, Vince needs to retire/die/go away.

1% of the year Vince turns up:  Huge pop, people cheering for Vince.  People in the front rows doing the bow.

Me: If you're so dissastisified during the entire year, don't cheer the guy who has full control over it all.  If there is one person who should have their promo hyjacked this is the guy.  Don't treat him like he's a god of wrestling because that's what will keep him on the same track.  Give him the asshole chants, the go away chants, the CM Punk chants.  Don't let him get a word out.  His ego will cause him to do something which will make the reactions even more vicious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Vince comes back, threatens to remove Shane.  Shane reminds Vince he still has that secret he can reveal that he went over briefly before his match with the dead man.


Oh yeah that locked box or whatever it was called that they never resolved.
It will turn out to be proof that Macho Man did indeed tap Stephanie when she was 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2017)

WWE channeling it's inner Jerry Springer Show with those remarks by KO.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Hopefully Smackdown does become the Kevin Owens show.  It has been boring asf lately.

@Lord Trollbias admit it dude.  I was right when I said that KO should have won at MITB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Raiden said:


> WWE channeling it's inner Jerry Springer Show with those remarks by KO.


KO is going to be like Steve Austin when he turns babyface.  I'm hyped asf about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Smackdown does become the Kevin Owens show.  It has been boring asf lately.
> 
> @Lord Trollbias admit it dude.  I was right when I said that KO should have won at MITB.


In an ideal world I had Miz staying on SD and winning it but with who we had it should have been KO or if they wanted a Face to win it then Zayn.


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2017)

Speaking of vince apparently the toxic work culture he promotes is what drove mauro away initially and now he only reports to the nose and cole


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Zayn losing to Aiden English would be totally okay if we knew that he had the briefcase.  Instead Zayn is the ultimate jobber.  Becky Lynch and him have a lot in common.  Best overall babyface in their divisions; but neither can reach their potential because they are booked to be losers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

commentary on the extra.

Women can draw after all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

WWE Network = Toni Time right now.  The ladies are killing it!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Zayn losing to Aiden English would be totally okay if we knew that he had the briefcase.  Instead Zayn is the ultimate jobber.  Becky Lynch and him have a lot in common.  Best overall babyface in their divisions; but neither can reach their potential because they are booked to be losers.


They're also both gingers so maybe they should kayfabe hook up and make super ginger jobber babies.



Rukia said:


> South Park: The Fractured but Whole
> 
> Women can draw after all.


Probably because they don't have the raw and smackdown team writing for them.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

They teamed on the UpUpDownDown video game tournament.  Jobbed to Charlotte and AJ though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2017)

Mercedes Martinez didn't deserve to make it all the way to the semi-finals. I guess being friends with Lita and Sara del Rey gets you places.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They teamed on the UpUpDownDown video game tournament.  Jobbed to Charlotte and AJ though.


Is it really jobbing if the loss is to AJ though? Ironically AJ/Zayn and Becky/Charlotte would be great feuds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mercedes Martinez didn't deserve to make it all the way to the semi-finals. I guess being friends with Lita and Sara del Rey gets you places.


Dakota Kai was robbed!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2017)

I hate the Mae Young Classic. I really feel if they wanted to Ronda Rousey would have won it. Pisses me off she still gets jerked off after her ass whoopings .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mercedes Martinez didn't deserve to make it all the way to the semi-finals. I guess being friends with Lita and Sara del Rey gets you places.


Have you seen any of Mercedes's matches in her 10+ year career? She is absolutely impressive.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Have you seen any of Mercedes's matches in her 10+ year career? She is absolutely impressive.


Yeah, I had no issue with her making it that far, since it was just to have an angle heading into the finals. If Shayna Baszler wins though, I'm gonna lose my fucking shit. That'd be awful.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Isn't she like 37 and not under contract though?  Why do good wrestlers under contract like Sarah Logan lose in the first round?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2017)

Let me clear up my last statement. I dont like Rhonda crybaby taking the spotlight from the other women Mae Young classic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hate the Mae Young Classic. I really feel if they wanted to Ronda Rousey would have won it. Pisses me off she still gets jerked off after her ass whoopings .


It definitely introduced us to new superstars though.  No match I would rather see right now than Toni Storm against Alexa Bliss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Have you seen any of Mercedes's matches in her 10+ year career? She is absolutely impressive.



I watch more women's wrestling than I do men's wrestling. I've seen plenty of her matches and never been particularly impressed by her. But I'm not impressed by guys like Joe or Rollins or Owens either.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I watch more women's wrestling than I do men's wrestling. I've seen plenty of her matches and never been particularly impressed by her. But I'm not impressed by guys like Joe or Rollins or Owens either.



But you're totally impressed with Reigns??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But you're totally impressed with Reigns??



Why wouldn't I be impressed by the best wrestler in the world?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2017)

Christy Hemme announced that she was pregnant with quadruplets


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I watch more women's wrestling than I do men's wrestling. I've seen plenty of her matches and never been particularly impressed by her. But I'm not impressed by guys like Joe or Rollins or Owens either.


No joke.  Women's wrestling is the only reason I am still watching WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Christy Hemme announced that she was pregnant with quadruplets



Is she even relevant anymore.   The only things things I remember her for were something to do with her finisher being called Flying Firecrotch or what not,  Konan throwing shade at her in promos when she was still in TNA, and that botch entrance call that had Ares giving her a crotch full of his mind.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2017)

Do it John.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2017)

Quadruplets?? Wow the father's sperm cells might be jacked up in roids too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do it John.


but then Daniel is stuck with a two wives  

Don't do it John 

Think about DB's well being


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hate the Mae Young Classic. I really feel if they wanted to Ronda Rousey would have won it. Pisses me off she still gets jerked off after her ass whoopings .



Ass-whoopings or not, Rousey would still be "legit" and the wrestling business values that. Lesnar lost a fair bit of his matches too, and look how he is booked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> tna/gfw just can't catch a break can they? even without dixie ruining shit even double j is causing problems.



That's what they get for pulling carny shit with Billy Corgan. He probably could have saved that promotion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ass-whoopings or not, Rousey would still be "legit" and the wrestling business values that. Lesnar lost a fair bit of his matches too, and look how he is booked.


Yeah but UFC fans are not gonna leave UFC just to see Rhonda especially cause they don't respect her. This isn't like how wrestling fans tuned in to see CM Punk or Brock in UFC .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do it John.



John told that he's not into blondes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

Good job Enzo.  Fucking loser.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

Surprised Mandy isn't being pushed more tbh.  Better than Dana Brooke by every metric!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2017)

Who is that? I already want more of her.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2017)

Exactly.  Mandy apparently has become a decent wrestler too according to NXT Live reports.  Push her!

Also Enzo is stupid asf to cheat on Liv Morgan.  Good lord.  What a fuck up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Enzo just tryin to get all the tail he can while he's still popular.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2017)

Well I guess that comes under being a Bonerfied Stud.


----------



## teddy (Sep 11, 2017)

I like alexa but I wish someone would tone down her booking. just seems like every babyface she's matched against is made to look like a complete fool with no upside coming from feuding with her to begin with

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Braun vs Cena tonight


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun vs Cena tonight



Why are they giving away another WM main event away on free tv?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Cena wrestling Strowman tonight?  Guess I'll tune in for that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena wrestling Strowman tonight?  Guess I'll tune in for that.


Big Braun and Big Match John = Big Draws


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2017)

people need to lay off Sexy Star. It's obvious Rosemary said some shit to her to get her to break her arm.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Why are they giving away another WM main event away on free tv?



WWE thinks Cena's wrestling days are numbers especially with all the time he taking off to film movies.

I said good riddance.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2017)

teddy said:


> I like alexa but I wish someone would tone down her booking. just seems like every babyface she's matched against is made to look like a complete fool with no upside coming from feuding with her to begin with



She's Vince's type. His wet dream. He wants her as face of the division.

NOW IF ONLY SHE COULD GET SOME TITS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people need to lay off Sexy Star. It's obvious Rosemary said some shit to her to get her to break her arm.



What the fuck? I hope you're not serious with this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people need to lay off Sexy Star. It's obvious Rosemary said some shit to her to get her to break her arm.


What?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 11, 2017)

Edge brought up that if he and Matt could work a program through the Lita situation and not shoot on each other, anyone can. Fuck that Sexy Star apologism bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> She's Vince's type. His wet dream. He wants her as face of the division.
> 
> NOW IF ONLY SHE COULD GET SOME TITS


No, I think she's too short to be Vince's type.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Just got back from getting some groceries and I'm watching the last moments of a talent that the crowd hates and a talent that the crowd doesn't give two fucks.  So this is the match they are opening up Raw with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Holy shit the barbs trading in these promos.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Jason Jordan will get no reaction next week.  Good wrestling match losses won't get him or anyone else over.  Characters, charisma, and mic skills get people over in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit the barbs trading in these promos.


I thought this was flat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Jobber Banks vs Jobberlina


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for not playing Emma's music.

Please don't say you are a fighting champion Alexa.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Nia looking like she weighs 450 when she's not wearing a corset to hold in her gut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Lol, well commentary making mention of Nia doing all the work while Emma just did the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

This is typical WWE nonsense.  Cram all the women into one segment so that they can be done for the night.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan will get no reaction next week.  Good wrestling match losses won't get him or anyone else over.  Characters, charisma, and mic skills get people over in the WWE.



And that's the main problem with wrestling.  Idiots no longer caring about the most important part the wrestling.  Not the irrelevent part the talky talky piss break bit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

There are better options than the WWE for the guy that prioritizes wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Jobberlina jobbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Has Emma regressed as a wrestler?  She seems a step slower to me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Come on Heyman.  This is getting repetitive now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2017)

Shut the fuck up rukia.

Just got home


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Brock is hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nia looking like she weighs 450 when she's not wearing a corset to hold in her gut.


Nia should face Braun in the Royal Rumble match next year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2017)

Eater of Lz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

WWE pretending Bray isn't a dead act is pretty amusing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

"The charismatic" Bray Wyatt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Hmm, good way of building Braun as your monster.  And going from the crowd reaction a face monster as well. 

Enzo on Miz's show, yeah I see that one going well. 

And "Eater of Worlds"  I recall Pennywise the Clown from IT has that moniker as well and is a more credible villain to boot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

The fuck is this, Wyatt now having to feud with Goldie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2017)

Bray talk to much like women


We in for tomorrow night bros?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

It's embarrassing that commentary feels the need to remind us that Booker T and Gold Dust know each other every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Also, aren't both Goldust and Wyatt heels here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

I don't think the crowd actually gave a damn here during the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Rare win for Bray.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

OMG GOLDUST IS DUSTIN RHODES HIS SECRET IDENTITY IS RUINED


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Sad.  Finn is mad that he isn't a god like Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Also really stupid that Finn's music gets played in a run in like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Taxi Driver and the Transporter givng a promo now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Crowd was shocked when Bray dared to reveal Goldust's face even though we've seen his face a million times. It was like when Vader had a mask vs mask match with Kane and they acted like we couldn't see Vader's face through the holes in his mask


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool Team Tsundere out on commentary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Asuka coming soon to job on RAW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2017)

Asuka streak gonna end in 3 weeks


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Asuka will be the most protected wrestler of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

I think WWE has gone to great lengths to protect Nia.  (Multiple victories over both Sasha and Bayley.). And they have done so with minimal returns.

They are willing to do that then they are definitely willing to protect Asuka.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Crowd was shocked when Bray dared to reveal Goldust's face even though we've seen his face a million times. It was like when Vader had a mask vs mask match with Kane and they acted like we couldn't see Vader's face through the holes in his mask


yeah I thought it was pretty damn funny how the crowd gasped at that. its like they only started watching wwe in the last six months.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Kalisto still exists?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

When is Elias going to get a real feud?  The guy is popular right now!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Elias looks like an in-shape Wyatt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

So Super Cena vs Doomsday next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Elias looks like an in-shape Wyatt


Seth Rollins 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

WE LOVE YOU VINCE!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Cena's hair is really bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Wasn't Vince supposed to be on this episode? Or was that last week?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

They are giving away all of the Cena matches.  He must have told WWE that he is gone and not coming back any time soon.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wasn't Vince supposed to be on this episode? Or was that last week?


Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena's hair is really bad


I agree.  What the hell happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena's hair is really bad



It looks like there is a bald spot forming there. 

And Strowman is getting reactions.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown tomorrow.


Oh right. lol inb4 the crowd marks out for him despite the product he puts out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Braun should win the title at No Mercy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Roman is gonna injure Cena and put him out of action at the ppv


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Nikki Bella happened to Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What?


Its me wanting to hope she wasnt a pendeja


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Here comes Brock Lesnar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

So Strowman looks strong except for that AA spot for which he sold but no sold a Lesnar German.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Heel Roman needs to wear a manbun at all times.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Breezango? Revival?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Poor Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Braun no-sells the German but sold the back suplex 

Then Corey says even though he no-sold the German, it took something out of him. Wut. 

Stop making him seem weaker guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

The mystery partner silhouettes for The Shield are more jacked than Batista.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Matt is broken


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Maryse Pregnant?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Miz turning face by knocking up Maryse


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

I thought he rack was looking larger.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

That joke against Kurt Angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

inb4 they run a Dlo gimmick and Enzo hits a pregnant chick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Miz shooting hard on Enzo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2017)

Jfc


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Miz spouting truths.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

This sounds like an intervention

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Holy shit Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Vince sent Miz out to cut this promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

What the hell is up with this attitude era real life shoot promo


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

I think Vince has given Miz pretty wide leeway with his promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

How is Enzo the face here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Enzo once again looks like a douchebag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Damn, Miz is setting the standards of cutting promos now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz turning face by knocking up Maryse


Miz would have a ton of heat in the back if he really knocked up Maryse.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Miz won that.  He's won every belt.  He's like a ten time IC champ.  Wrong guy to call a paper champion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

They're gonna have Enzo hit Maryse and endanger the baby to make him the biggest screw up in wrestling history

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

The hell was that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

They are cutting promos during matches now.  And that was low by Enzo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2017)

Enzo keps saying more and more heel shit. Rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

How you doin' Enzo?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Well at least Enzo got the shit beat out of him again.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh right. lol inb4 the crowd marks out for him despite the product he puts out.



About a week too late for that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

I want Vince to come out and Fire Enzo.  This joke has gone on long enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Our hero Miz defends the honor of his pregnant wife and unborn child

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want Vince to come out and Fire Enzo.  This joke has gone on long enough.



He should have been released after the PPV of Cass going over him and Big Show but Vince wanted to punish him more and looked how that ended up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

That was the fakest laugh ever. Neville is bad at acting.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

lol Neville making fun of him backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was the fakest laugh ever. Neville is bad at acting.


I think it's intentionally fake sounding.  Neville is trying to be extra obnoxious.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2017)

Once again, a Raw without my wife.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2017)

I hate how Michael Cole always tells us that someone is rolling heading into commercial.  Come up with something new dude.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hate how Michael Cole always tells us that someone is rolling heading into commercial.  Come up with something new dude.



And have Vince screaming in his ear for going off script?  

Though he's likely doing that with Booker right now for acknowledging another wrestling organization by name (NJPW)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2017)

Tumblr fangirls literally unconscious with lust at The Hardyz and Shield teaming together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tumblr fangirls literally unconscious with lust at The Hardyz and Shield teaming together.



So the Boku no Shield storyline still on going.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

So Miz verbally eviscerated Enzo? Good good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

> Dave Meltzer believes the reason behind early John Cena - Roman Reigns feud is to get Roman over with the fans. Officials see this Wrestlemania as Roman Reigns coronation and they want to build him up for big moment


Surely they can't be THAT out of touch? Who am I kidding of course they are. LMAO make Reigns feud with Cena to get Reigns over and instead Cena is the one getting cheers while hate for Roman builds. Brilliant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2017)

The cena/reigns feud is confusing af for me tbh


at least the build up is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2017)

Man, looking at the Cena vs Stroman fight, Cena looks so sluggish in the ring. Which is really bad when you consider the super heavyweight is moving better and faster then Cena is. I hope this is a work, otherwise things don't look too good for him.


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2017)

Everything about cena is weird right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Man, looking at the Cena vs Stroman fight, Cena looks so sluggish in the ring. Which is really bad when you consider the super heavyweight is moving better and faster then Cena is. I hope this is a work, otherwise things don't look too good for him.


Maybe its time for Cena to call it quits.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe its time for Cena to call it quits.



If its a work, then good job on Cena, if not, yeah he should or adopt some new moves because I think Cena would keel over dead if he had one of his matches even 5 years ago.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2017)

@Xiammes 

Please change the thread title. John just dropped one of his greatest promos last night and called Roman a "one-man centipede buried up his ass".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Miz verbally eviscerated Enzo? Good good.


Most noteworthy part of the show imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm still waiting for an angry Alexa Bliss to call Nia "fat" in a promo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm still waiting for an angry Alexa Bliss to call Nia "fat" in a promo.


LMAO that would get all the moms and Tumblr too triggered. Then again KO basically said Shane would be better off dead so who knows. Maybe WWE has stopped caring about validation from that crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Surely they can't be THAT out of touch? Who am I kidding of course they are. LMAO make Reigns feud with Cena to get Reigns over and instead Cena is the one getting cheers while hate for Roman builds. Brilliant.


Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Honestly there is really only one, maybe two ways this can end well for Roman.

1) They have him destroy cena in the ring much like Brock did at Summerslam.
2) Full heel shield reunion ending with a triple powerbomb of Cena through an announce table.

Everything else is too status quo and nothing happening to help anyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2017)

If crowd chants stop pushing Reigns to Vince tonight that would be lulzy .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly there is really only one, maybe two ways this can end well for Roman.
> 
> 1) They have him destroy cena in the ring much like Brock did at Summerslam.
> 2) Full heel shield reunion ending with a triple powerbomb of Cena through an announce table.
> ...


Scenario 1 doesn't really help Reigns. It'd just piss people off. Scenario 2 could work assuming WWE also builds up Balor Club (Balor, Gallows and Anderson) and Wyatt Family (Bray, Harper and Rowan) as well so we could have some stable feuds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2017)

Scenario 3 turn Cena heel to try and sympathize Roro. He comes back at Rumble to get revenge. Rekts Cena then challenges Brock .


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Miz said enzo hangs out with third rate rappers meanwhile wwe in love with mgk n flo rida

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2017)

Implying Flo Rida isn't second rate.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO that would get all the moms and Tumblr too triggered. Then again KO basically said Shane would be better off dead so who knows. Maybe WWE has stopped caring about validation from that crowd.


Alexa is an unlikable bitchy heel.  A lot of people look at Nia and think she is fat.  Alexa has to hit her with that insult. I know Alexa doesn't want to do it because they are friends.  And I know Nia doesn't want it.  And I know WWE will receive criticism for it.  But a certain percentage of the audience really feels that she is just out of shape.  And it's a loathsome insult that will get Nia sympathy.  Right now this is a dead feud that confuses the audience; they don't know who to support.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is an unlikable bitchy heel.  A lot of people look at Nia and think she is fat.  Alexa has to hit her with that insult. I know Alexa doesn't want to do it because they are friends.  And I know Nia doesn't want it.  And I know WWE will receive criticism for it.  But a certain percentage of the audience really feels that she is just out of shape.  And it's a loathsome insult that will get Nia sympathy.  Right now this is a dead feud that confuses the audience; they don't know who to support.



But Nia is really FAT


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

And Alexa should zing her.

Say she's only in the WWE because of the Rock.  Knock Nia out and dump a bucket of lard or grease over Nia and pose with the belt.

Alexa needs to dial the nastiness level up to a 10.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Dead crowd or hot crowd for the Mae Young Classic finals tonight?  What do you guys think?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If crowd chants stop pushing Reigns to Vince tonight that would be lulzy .



They'll just worship him. Schizophrenic crowd is schizophrenic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Scenario 1 doesn't really help Reigns. It'd just piss people off. Scenario 2 could work assuming WWE also builds up Balor Club (Balor, Gallows and Anderson) and Wyatt Family (Bray, Harper and Rowan) as well so we could have some stable feuds.



Scenario 2 should be Balor Club.  Have Bray beat through shenanigans Fin and Fin snaps.  Fed up with losing because reasons and finally remembering he never lost the title Fin takes matters into his own hands and rejoins old friends (Gallows and Anderson)

Bray next night on Raw comes out and blah blahs.  This brings out Broken Woken Whatever Matt leading to Matt vs Bray feud for a while.  Jeff can continue a feud with the Miz for the IC title.  Br/Woken Matt can even 4th wall break at times pointing out how his brother is feuding with Bray's brother (via the Miz).

Gallows/Anderson/Fin start going after Shield due to wanting the tag team titles and also Fin also remembering that Seth put him out of action for 9 months. Shield vs Club upto rumble (Guessing one month has feuds on hold cause Raw vs Smackdown stuff for SS).  Club should go over to give them some kind of rub, shield don't need to win here.  They're cemented.  But having them together for a while can give them a reset on how they do things. (Plus for love of God give Roman a new theme).

Brawn and Joe have their feud, hopefully for Universal title if Vince allows Braun to win it at No Mercy. (How long is Joe out for?)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2017)

Braun vs Joe would draw negative buyrates.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun vs Joe would draw negative buyrates.



Football season, there's only going to be negative buyrates.  Vince just needs to admit it and not be stubborn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Damn this with cena n lesnar.


Wrestling is dying bros. No one to blame but the old.man himself

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dead crowd or hot crowd for the Mae Young Classic finals tonight?  What do you guys think?


I think I need to catch up on the last 4 eps lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn this with cena n lesnar.
> 
> 
> Wrestling is dying bros. No one to blame but the old.man himself


I had a ticket and didn't go.

(The traffic was terrible.)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn this with cena n lesnar.
> 
> 
> Wrestling is dying bros. No one to blame but the old.man himself


Um..well...its not surprising with the show he puts out. I'm more surprised it didn't get like this during the 2008-2011 period.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2017)

The crowd is still gonna chant Thank you Vince tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Vince is still an Attitude Era guy ultimately.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I had a ticket and didn't go.
> 
> (The traffic was terrible.)


They charge way too much money per ticket.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

WWE is attempting to make Enzo the biggest heel in the company, right?  Their moral compass isn't that broken that they think this is babyface behavior, right?


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn this with cena n lesnar.
> 
> 
> Wrestling is dying bros. No one to blame but the old.man himself


But the big dog told us that ticket sales have never been better? 

for real tho this is part of why I want them to back off a bit on the ultra meta promos they've been dishing out like candy. it's getting cringey and I'm halfway expecting one of them to bring up meltzer ratings at the rate they're going

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Kevin Owens gets to pick the new General Manager!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Brawn and Joe have their feud, hopefully for Universal title if Vince allows Braun to win it at No Mercy. (How long is Joe out for?)


Last I read Joe was out until late October


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Dolph actually had me there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought Tye had that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought Tye had that.


Same. Was a good TV match though. Tye may have lost but he looked good.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2017)

teddy said:


> But the big dog told us that ticket sales have never been better?
> 
> for real tho this is part of why I want them to back off a bit on the ultra meta promos they've been dishing out like candy. it's getting cringey and I'm halfway expecting one of them to bring up meltzer ratings at the rate they're going


"hey john, facts are facts! Meltzer gave me higher ratings for my matches than he has you!" *big dawg smirk*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Rusev is back.  Turn this guy babyface.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Baron is right though. Both AJ and KO promised him a title match if he was Special Gust Referee and they won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Rusev. Love this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

"Rusev is not a loser."
Rusev going to kill Randy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

If Kairi loses we kill Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Who wrote this shit?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Jinder buried Nakamura.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who wrote this shit?


The guy who we will kill tonight when kairi will lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Aight aside from the shit jokes in the middle the promo was alright. Nothing great. This man really should be in the mid-card though. Like FFS his gimmick is tailor made for the US Title.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

At least Jinder did something different for once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Match of the Night coming up right here. Any chance of an AOP debut post-match? Doubt it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Wait Natalya-Naomi is main eventing then? Cash in then?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Hopefully Usos win.  They are too hot to beat right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait Natalya-Naomi is main eventing then? Cash in then?


I think Vince is main eventing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Vince is main eventing.


Oh yeah. You right.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

It would be strange to have a women's match right before the MYC final too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

and no one cares about Naomi and Natalya.  What a boring fucking match!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Big E needs to be more serious and stop goofing around.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Meh, New Day is still stale to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

BULLSHIT Usos should have retained. Great Street Fight though. These two teams have unreal chemistry.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Great match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Usos deserve like a year long title reign.  Smfh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm down with another match at HIAC but this feud has to end there. New Day win and have AOP demolish New Day post match.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Vince will either Open the show, or close it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Natalya is a paper champion.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Thick phatass Naomi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Carmella into some kinky shit I see. Wonder what she makes Cass do.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

I think Naomi is the female Finn Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Becky and Charlotte are really dead in the water right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Becky & Charlotte are in the middle of the build up to HW vs HW.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Vince shit surely can't be 30 minutes. So what are we gonna get in between.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince shit surely can't be 30 minutes. So what are we gonna get in between.


Aiden English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Ziggler is killing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Enzo entrance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Dolph is right u know.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Can't wait for the moms and Tumblr to lose their shit over Dolph doing the Warrior entrance despite them 100% most likely getting Dana's approval beforehand.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Rusev is attacking Vince isn't he?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Man there are a lot of acts with no momentum right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm guessing Gable and Benjamin will feud against the Usos after HIAC.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Vinny Mac is in the house.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Thus our perfect time to eliminate Vince


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd love if KO pop-up powerbombs Vinny Mac.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

creative camera angles.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow, atrocious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Thus our perfect time to eliminate Vince



Man the old man really will bring this company down with him all for the sake of not being like his old man


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Dead product.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Fat joke?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

lol, am I supposed to believe KO thought he could sue the company he works at and not be fired?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2017)

Vince is a snoozefest.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh holy shit!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

KO Smart AF


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Powerbomb him and break his hip.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

No babyfaces in the back on SD Live?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

I bet Vince was like "Make sure you fucking bop me with that headbutt, kiddo."

Steph just showing up ruins it for me though. She's THAT bad for tv.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Kill Owens Kill


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

"Vince for president, and deport 'em! Deport 'em!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> "Vince for president, and deport 'em! Deport 'em!"


I bust out laughing. God bless random crowd people sometimes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

"He can walk he's Vince McMahon dammit"


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2017)

Well at least Vince is leakin.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

If Kairi loses to Baszler, I'm gonna be fucking gutted. Is wwe so desperate to be associated with legitimacy that they'd give the mae young classic to someone who was irrelevant in ufc?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> If Kairi loses to Baszler, I'm gonna be fucking gutted. Is wwe so desperate to be associated with legitimacy that they'd give the mae young classic to someone who was irrelevant in ufc?


Yo you're that one poster

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

I expect Baszler to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Mfw no WWE Network anymore so I have to wait until tomorrow to watch the match on YouTube/DailyMotion/whatever website people will upload it to.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2017)

Why they wrestling in this trash ass crowd


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

First time in a while I'm disappointed to not be watching a Fullsail crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why they wrestling in this trash ass crowd


I don't understand the decision.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand the decision.



I assume they felt Vegas would be the natural place for a "big fight" feel. If they sold out the show, maybe it could have been.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Can't believe they will feed Kairi for the Horsewomen v. Horsewomen nonsense at Survivor Series.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can't believe they will feed Kairi for the Horsewomen v. Horsewomen nonsense at Survivor Series.


Then join me in not believing it. Refuse to believe it.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

BOP THIS BITCH!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

SHE WON. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Vince gets to live.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 12, 2017)

BITCH GOT BOPPED!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Pretty good match.  Better than Naomi/Natalya.  Tough crowd though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

TJP!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Drew Gulak is doing a slideshow presentation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2017)

Glad WWE is integrating the main roster more with the Cruseirweights (Enzo v. Miz and now Fashion Police interrupting Gulak)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

The one Smackdown I went to this year.  I left before 205 Live started.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Braun should win the title at No Mercy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)

Ziggler's ultimate warrior entrance was fucking great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 13, 2017)

That sounds cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2017)

That finals match was so damn good. Shame we don't see that type of psychology in womens matches on the main roster or even at times NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2017)

Kairi is gang bang material

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't see Kairi winning.  Are they going to follow up Asuka with another Japanese champion?

Also, it just seems like too much too soon.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't see Kairi winning.  Are they going to follow up Asuka with another Japanese champion?
> 
> Also, it just seems like too much too soon.



Against Ember? It could go both ways. Although, I prefer Ember winning the title after all her hard work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

Too soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2017)

Any Japanese woman that shows up should always be unbeatable. They're always better wrestlers anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

WWE is now World Weeaboo Entertainment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 13, 2017)

Rumors are it'll be a Multi-Woman Match. IMO it'll either be a Fatal-4-Way or a Six-Pack-Challenge. Either way I'm expecting Cross, Ember, Kairi, and Peyton to be lock ins. And if its a Six Pack challenge add Riot and probably Kay to the mix as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2017)

Peyton, Ember, Cross and Kairi are the only women who are worth watching at NxT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2017)

Sign Piper Nevin and turn her into a Nia that can actually wrestle.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 13, 2017)

Kairi Sane is a cutie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2017)

That's because like half the women that wrestle in Japan were failed actresses and singers that use wrestling to gain exposure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2017)

Will take over n survivor series even do well since its in Texas?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2017)

If it's Dallas or San Antonio, it should do well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

Roman vs Cena got boring quick and saw KO and Vince and Honestly was hoping that Vince saw the empty seats and called it quits.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If it's Dallas or San Antonio, it should do well.


Its in Houston. Isn't that where most of the floods happened?

How people gonna buy tickets when. some dont even got home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2017)

Vince saw them empty seats and realized its time to end Mahal's reign.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 13, 2017)

This headbutt was no joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> This headbutt was no joke.



What every one of us wants to do to him for these terrible bookings lately


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

Proof that Vince actually likes KO.  (Vince became fond of Owens during his best friend angle with Jericho.)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Will take over n survivor series even do well since its in Texas?


Rumble and Takeover were in San Antonio and did well.

I feel like WWE has slumped since then and lost a lot of viewers though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rumors are it'll be a Multi-Woman Match. IMO it'll either be a Fatal-4-Way or a Six-Pack-Challenge. Either way I'm expecting Cross, Ember, Kairi, and Peyton to be lock ins. And if its a Six Pack challenge add Riot and probably Kay to the mix as well.


I like some of those girls.  But to me, Ember and Cross are clearly a notch above the others you listed.  It should just be a triple threat.

(And I still see Ember as someone with no personality or character.  She needs to find it or she will never make it to the main roster.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2017)

Zhariel said:


> This headbutt was no joke.


Vince even leaned into that shit and proceeded to sell everything else like he was getting murdered. ultimately stuff like this is why people are still invested in his character. he can turn up the dickishness at the drop of a hat but he knows how and when to put people over

it's the one thing I wish his daughter could pick up on but instead we have rumors of her being booked to tango with rousey at wrestlemania because that's something that'll totally help the women's division get over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

teddy said:


> Vince even leaned into that shit and proceeded to sell everything else like he was getting murdered. ultimately stuff like this is why people are still invested in his character. he can turn up the dickishness at the drop of a hat but he knows how and when to put people over
> 
> it's the one thing I wish his daughter could pick up on but instead we have rumors of her being booked to tango with rousey at wrestlemania because that's something that'll totally help the women's division get over



FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

If they are looking for a big match for Ronda, it should be against someone that is full time.  And that someone is Charlotte Flair.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2017)

If Ronda isn't going to wrestle, I think Charlotte/Alexa and Asuka/Sasha are the two big Wrestlemania matches they should go with next year.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2017)

Steph and Ronda Rousey?? Really?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2017)

FUCK RONDA AND FUCK STEPH!

FUCK THEM. THEY BOTH ARE CANCER IN THE RING !!!!

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

Eye makeup is elite.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

teddy said:


> Vince even leaned into that shit and proceeded to sell everything else like he was getting murdered. ultimately stuff like this is why people are still invested in his character. he can turn up the dickishness at the drop of a hat but he knows how and when to put people over
> 
> it's the one thing I wish his daughter could pick up on but instead we have rumors of her being booked to tango with rousey at wrestlemania because that's something that'll totally help the women's division get over


That shit hasn't been reported. That's just pure internet bull shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

And this Vince praise is stupid.
All those people who were bashing him the last few months easily switched up with him taking a headbut.


"Oh Vince has made us disappointed the last 6 years straight on a daily basis but man I forgive him he took a head butt to put over talent!" 

KO looks good in this feud then goes off to lose to James Ellsworth at the royal rumble

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2017)

Maybe Vince should take a Styles Clash next, we'll forgive everything he's done then.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 14, 2017)

Vince is out of touch, but every time he is involved its always a big deal. If what ever he is planning is a big enough for him to get personally involved, then its worth getting invested and optimistic, this KO vs Mcmahon angle is great.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> And this Vince praise is stupid.
> All those people who were bashing him the last few months easily switched up with him taking a headbut.
> 
> 
> ...


That's my mistake on steph/ronda then

as for vince i wasn't making excuses for his booking decisions but i don't think there's something inherently wrong with complimenting the character he portrays on screen


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

I prefer Peyton.  For her looks, ring work, and character work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2017)

Funaki's such a fat ass now


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Funaki's such a fat ass now


Being the number 1 ring announcer and number 1 translator to much


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2017)

lol @ all the marks going Thank you Vince like I predicted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

Funaki translating.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol @ all the marks going Thank you Vince like I predicted.


Vince the booker is the most hated man in wrestling.  Vince the performer is beloved.  They really should be treated as two separate people.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2017)

You can't do that shit. Either hate him completely or not at all. It's like all the dumbfucks that forgive HHH for burying everyone because he signed all their beloved indy wrestlers to NXT.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince the booker is the most hated man in wrestling.  Vince the performer is beloved.  They really should be treated as two separate people.


This really. the man himself is a terrible booker and i don't see the company improving by much if at all under his continued "direction". as a performer i'm not going to pretend and act as if he didn't manage to get roman cheered in the same city he was booed the fuck out of

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If Ronda isn't going to wrestle, I think Charlotte/Alexa and *Asuka/Sasha* are the two big Wrestlemania matches they should go with next year.



*Spoiler*: __ 







Or Bayley as a heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2017)

Asuka vs Rousey is what you want at WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 14, 2017)

WWE is the type of company that can take someone like Jay Lethal and turn him into a hip hop dancing joke...because, why not?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

Wwe could be making more money n have someone actually over as number 1 but if it doesn't fit their plan on who they want as number 1 they like fuck it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2017)

Tuning into GFW Impact tonight and see they have finally brought in John Morrison.    Well the guy has been busy with staring on some of those direct to video films.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2017)

Fun opening match.  So Sutter is playing the heel here despite me remembering him playing face a few months back.  So I'm guessing the feud with Seina must have run it's course.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2017)

Meh, I enjoy EC3's antics but literally don't like that Grand Championship set up for a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2017)

Hmm, so this woman is JoMo's fiance.   Well it looks like John likes his women thicc.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


*Spoiler*: _Nxt women's title match_ 



it will be a fatal 4 way.

Peyton Royce just qualified.

Nikki Cross was surprisingly eliminated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2017)

I find it interesting.  John Morrison has talent but dammit change that stupid finisher.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Nxt women's title match_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Its ok. Peyton deserves it.
At least she's still the NXT Tag Team Champion. Plus at least it was cool that it was due to the ROH Faction


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



weird that the Brazilian chick is involved.

Ember just qualified too.  Who will be 4th?  Billie Kay makes the most sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about someone else who was from the tournament?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what about someone else who was from the tournament?


I think they would love to include Belair.  But she already had her shot though, right? Doesn't seem very fair.

I was thinking Nixon Newell could be a surprise participant if she is healthy.  I also thought Dana Brooke could be involved, secretly demoted to NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think they would love to include Belair.  But she already had her shot though, right? Doesn't seem very fair.
> 
> I was thinking Nixon Newell could be a surprise participant if she is healthy.  I also thought Dana Brooke could be involved, secretly demoted to NXT.




now that I think about it they probably rewarded Kairi winning the tournament to be in the match so anyone else from that tournament would be dumb.

Did that Sonya Deville chick wrestle yet? What about Liv Morgan or Mandy Rose or whatever? I don't know any of their work or care for them but this just seems like the perfect opportunity to put one of them in this match to give them some experience by also hiding their weakness in a fatal four way match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2017)

Mandy Rose hasn't wrestled yet.  The other two have.

Rose and Kay definitely seem like two of the women in the final qualifying match.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Vince the booker is the most hated man in wrestling.  Vince the performer is beloved.  They really should be treated as two separate people.



Problem is it shouldn't.  If you have issues with Vince's booking take it out on Vince, not the people who are just doing their job under the direct orders of Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I find it interesting.  John Morrison has talent but dammit change that stupid finisher.


Is it still the starship pain?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is it still the starship pain?



Yup, that over glorified corkscrew drop.    You'd think he's do his spin neck breaker (moonlight drive) or the C4 if the other opponent could flip with him.  Well I think he does his C4 in one of those Sharknado films but also Starship Pain in that Russelmadness dog wrestling film as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I find it interesting.  John Morrison has talent but dammit change that stupid finisher.



really? i find it really amusing whenever i saw it as a child lol the way he twists and turns and how quick he does it is kinda epic


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, that over glorified corkscrew drop.    You'd think he's do his spin neck breaker (moonlight drive) or the C4 if the other opponent could flip with him.  Well I think he does his C4 in one of those Sharknado films but also Starship Pain in that Russelmadness dog wrestling film as well.


LOL I remember watching him do it in LU and he still looks like its missing the opponent majority of the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> really? i find it really amusing whenever i saw it as a child lol the way he twists and turns and how quick he does it is kinda epic



I have nothing against the guy it's just I really don't like his turnbuckle finisher.  It comes off more as a signature leading to a finishing move.  I enjoyed watching JoMo's in ring abilities and wished the WWE would have done more with him but his girlfriend at the time had so much heat on her it fuck up his chances.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2017)

Morrisons chances were ruined when Vince realized dude was into being NTR'd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Asuka debuting and someone telling me that Asuka won the Mae Young Classic.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Morrisons chances were ruined when Vince realized dude was into being NTR'd.


True.

Vince don't like beta males.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2017)

I liked that vince came back. But I thought the idea that Owens headbutted him was totally silly. I see them going for a Steve Austin kind of thing though... I get it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

I had no idea Jack Gallagher turned heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2017)

Been watching videos of Al Snow lecturing rookie wrestlers and this dude is really interesting to listen to.

Didn't know getting a pop meant to get the crowd to pop a nut. I remember him mentioning this in a shoot interview but I thought that was just his own interpretation of getting a pop. lol


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I had no idea Jack Gallagher turned heel.



Should become almost Regal heelish with his gimick imo.  Can't go wrong being a bit like William Regal.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2017)

WWE needs to bring back the KOTR PPV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> WWE needs to bring back the KOTR PPV


I love the idea.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2017)

Maybe have KO or Rusev win it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Get rid of TLC, or Extreme Rules, or Hell in a Cell, or Elimimation Chamber.  Way too many fucking hardcore gimmick PPVs.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Get rid of TLC, or Extreme Rules, or Hell in a Cell, or Elimimation Chamber.  Way too many fucking hardcore gimmick PPVs.


Keep Elimination Chamber & Extreme Rules, but make TLC & HiAC matches special again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

I actually enjoyed Sasha/Charlotte hiac.  But my god was it overbooked!  Pretty fucking clear Vince didn't trust them to close the PPV!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> WWE needs to bring back the KOTR PPV


Every time they bring back KOTR it fucking sucks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

What about a Queen of the Ring PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Curious what you guys think..

ROH is a much better job than Global Force right?  If you are an indie wrestler you sign with ROH if those are your two options.. right???


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Get rid of TLC, or Extreme Rules, or Hell in a Cell, or Elimimation Chamber.  Way too many fucking hardcore gimmick PPVs.



Fuck it get rid of all gimmick PPVs and glorified Raw/smackdowns, make raw and smackdown both bi monthly events instead, keep the big 4 PPVs add KotR and if there is a feud that should have a gimmick match put it into one of those.  It would certainly ease the over saturation.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Dude, No Mercy has the potential to be really fucking lit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

Asuka coming.  Emma may be champion soon.  Paige return is imminent.  Hyped asf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka coming.  Emma may be champion soon.  Paige return is imminent.  Hyped asf!


Isn't Paige all drugged up and scrawny now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2017)

I think this was the incident that was that was the turning point in having Jarrett removed from his position.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't Paige all drugged up and scrawny now?


I don't think so.  She has been posting a lot of workout videos.  It seems like she is serious about coming back.

And Emma constantly harping on and on about how she created the women's revolution also seems like an entry point for Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2017)

Reminds me of Pentagon's mask from Lucha underground


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2017)

I hate how Bayley says she'll main event Mania one day. No you won't. Nobody cares to see women main event when they always suck at mic , have only two characters, and have no actual impactful moves that make you to mark out. 

Be happy women main evented a PPV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gunners (Sep 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Fuck it get rid of all gimmick PPVs and glorified Raw/smackdowns, make raw and smackdown both bi monthly events instead, keep the big 4 PPVs add KotR and if there is a feud that should have a gimmick match put it into one of those.  It would certainly ease the over saturation.




The PPVs should be every 3 months. Rumble, Mania, Summerslam and one other. However the shows should be weekly. 

I don't like the cycle monthly ppvs put the weekly shows in. Essentially the significance of the weekly shows diminishes as they serve as promotion for the next monthly event which isn't that big of a deal. Music wise the crescendo is cut before it can reach a forte.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

Women may main event Mania.  But it won't be any time soon.  And it won't be Bayley.  She can't even cut a promo!  How is she going to be involved in an electric feud???


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2017)

The GOAT Heenan has passed away.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm surprised that Heenan was only 73.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2017)

RIP Mr Heenan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hate how Bayley says she'll main event Mania one day. No you won't. Nobody cares to see women main event when they always suck at mic , have only two characters, and have no actual impactful moves that make you to mark out.
> 
> Be happy women main evented a PPV


Bayley is maybe the 6th most over female on the roster right now.  And she had some good main roster matches against Charlotte.  But those matches are merely good, not exceptional.

I'm not buying into Bayley main eventing Wrestlemania at all.  That's crazy!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2017)

Rip to Heenan, the BOAT GOAT manager


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2017)

I watched that clip of him laughing about Hacksaw Jim Dungannon the entire match after hearing this news.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2017)

That's not fair for Flair!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> The GOAT Heenan has passed away.



He's now with Monsoon commentating a match between Savage and Warrior in wrestling afterlife


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2017)

RIP Heenan


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> He's now with Monsoon commentating a match between Savage and Warrior in wrestling afterlife


man all these greats are gone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 18, 2017)

RIP Heenan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

Dammit the Weasel has passed.   I enjoyed his antics as one of the best heel managers and really loved his commentator skills when paired with Monsoon.  He will be very missed.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2017)

Rip Heenan. So sad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2017)

Heenan


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Stardom 5 ⭐️ gp winner:


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2017)

WWE Starrcade in November

Naruto Light Novel Project


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2017)

Using the name Starrcade for a B ppv show has to be another cheap attack at WCW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2017)

Finally a saturday event again, at the expense of them shitting all over the starrcade name lol.
*although you could argue wcw did that already*


----------



## Kuya (Sep 18, 2017)

so that's not a ppv event is it? bcuz the lineup is set already


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Using the name Starrcade for a B ppv show has to be another cheap attack at WCW


There's nothing special about that card.  These are the same house show matches they have been running for months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Kurt Angle sucks at this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

Holy shit, Miz going in hard on Angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I wish Jordan didn't come out.

Angle was about to give him an Angle slam.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2017)

Since i'm finally watching raw in good quality on a stream for once Nia looks like she's getting even bigger.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 18, 2017)

That's a big bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Weird segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

Well Nia with the win but having three girls having to take her down at once.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Typical 50/50 booking.

I expect Alexa to retain at NM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

So the question is will WWE allow Strowman to become Braunzilla and destroy the fabled Suplex City in the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I hear ticket sales for tonight were dreadful.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I don't understand this tag match.  Isn't this the PPV match?  Why are they giving it away for free?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2017)

Legend said:


> WWE Starrcade in November
> 
> human=>little frog


beat me to the punch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

One, why is Dustin being himself instead of Goldust? 
Two, isn't Goldust suppose to be a heel of sorts? 
Three, why is Dustin being himself instead of Goldust.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I hope Hawkins wins.  He's entertaining.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Bayley returning and doing dumb heel shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2017)

Titus Brand thrown a bone tonight at the expense of Hawkins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Titus worldwide


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley returning and doing dumb heel shit.


Bayley and Sasha double teaming Alexa was heelish asf.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Roman said Shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2017)

Is god movement proud of this lame shit?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Did he call Cena a bitch yet?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Roman ethered Alex Riley


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

The Hardy Boys suck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Matt isn't broken, he's just slightly dented.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2017)

Roman ethered himself


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2017)

Can't wait for Asuka debut.

also I think, not 100% sure, but Paige is back at the Performance Center. She's likely getting medically cleared to compete and will be back shortly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Even WWE is posting about it.



> Paige is on a journey to reclaim her “house.”
> 
> The former Divas Champion — unseen in a WWE ring for more than a year — revealed she has returned to the WWE Performance Center, presumably beginning her return to active competition in WWE.
> 
> “Went to see an old friend today,” she wrote. “Good to be back there! @wwe #RoadBackToMyHouse”


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2017)

Man to man match

This company


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Also, really surprised that Bayley was brought back as a heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Bayley being set up to lose to our new hero Dakota Kai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

That was the worst Shattered Dreams ever,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)

Finn Balor confirmed he was a fucking emo nerd as a child.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2017)

Send wwe to north Korea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

WWE has really gone downhill since Wrestlemania.  Not sure what happened.

(It's been going downhill for years.  But it fell off a cliff!)


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2017)

Enzo fed to Braaaaaaauuuuuun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2017)

He'd dead Jim! Baw Gawd, he's been broken in half


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2017)

Chicago gets Christmas night Raw


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Elias should win the qualifying match tonight.  Ffs.  Get him on the No Mercy card.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Jason Jordan sucks.  He can wrestle.  But that's all he has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Scary how much better Elias is than the rest of these guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Glad I'm going to the PPV.  I can pop for the Miz and sit on my hands for Jordan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Jason Jordan is a bastard.  Kurt Angle is a terrible father!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also, really surprised that Bayley was brought back as a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

Sasha, Alexa, or Emma please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I missed the Enzo beat down guys.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm getting my good material ready for the PPV guys.

"You suck Enzo!"

"Boo, go away Bayley!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2017)

Had to look at that Reigns promo again.  So the only way he comes out on top in one of these segments is for the other guy not to be there.    Also he's cutting a heelish promo there yet at the end he's doing baby face interactions with the crowd.    The fuck?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 19, 2017)

Roman is a mess. What else is new?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2017)

I fell asleep on raw lol. Sounds like I missed nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

@Jake CENA 

Sometimes WWE really knows what we want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2017)

Braun should have hit Enzo with the steel steps finisher too for the triple tap


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2017)

They should have revived Starcade a long time ago .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

Everyone on twitter says Roman "destroyed" Cena last night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2017)

John wasn't even there to defend himself 

still Roman choked a bit lmao


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2017)

Damn there were probably a lot of people expected John to actually come out when Roman said they needed to get louder

.

EDIT: Yeah some moments of that promo were cringe worthy. The whole, "Yeah I"ll see you moviestar" thing was wack. He's trying the best that he can though. Stephanie or somebody probably came up with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had to look at that Reigns promo again.  So the only way he comes out on top in one of these segments is for the other guy not to be there.    Also he's cutting a heelish promo there yet at the end he's doing baby face interactions with the crowd.    The fuck?


Describes his character perfectly. Hes a man who schizophrenic. Belee dat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

Just ask Alex Riley


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2017)

You know the only thing that bugged me about it was that WWE actually remembered something that happened more than 2 months ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

The tag title match at No Mercy reeks of the pre-show to me.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 19, 2017)

RIP WCPW?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm going to boo Bayley out of the building at No Mercy.  Like I'm going to legit be disruptive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to boo Bayley out of the building at No Mercy.  Like I'm going to legit be disruptive.



You should make a sign rooting for Dakota Kai to replace Bayley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

Jinder cutting racist af promos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2017)

K, Ziggler is pretty much shitting on all the gimmicks that have gone over from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2017)

What is Dolph's endgame with this angle?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What is Dolph's endgame with this angle?



I think he's gonna feud with Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

I can't even watch Smackdown.  They desperately need a superstar shake up!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir why is WWE pushing Tamina?

WE WANT DAKOTA KAI!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2017)

This tweet hurts me spiritually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2017)

Nia Fatx needs to reinjure Bayley ffs


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2017)

Its ok he's drawin all that money in india.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its ok he's drawin all that money in india.


I mean at least business wide it made sense. What they didnt realize is that Indian fans actually didnt fall for the cheap trick. Some I talked to said they are more Aj , Ko , Shield , Cesaro fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> RIP WCPW?



Looking at that again and it basically seems to me that WCPW is finished.  Hell most of what culure is going to be dead from this because Adam "I'm not Plumpy." Blampied was the face of that part of the what culture company.  Other Adam, Jack, Ross were also among the most viewed.

Simon will not carry this he's essentially the Roman Reigns there some like a lot hate him.  Chelsea I doubt people will give a chance for not being the Adams, Jack or King Ross.

Though it seems that the owner of What Culture is Matt Holmes and it seemed like he was being a complete asshole to people who were there (A former writer Liam Lambert went on a scaving twitter rant about him) which may have convinced the bigger names of What Culture's wrestling core to leave for new pastures (signs showing they have already registered a company name.).

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

I don't hate the Mahal promos.  They are too watered down imo.  I do think it's true that Nakamura makes a lot of stupid faces when he wrestles.  And I think a lot of people agree.  So those jokes land with me.

Mr. Miyagi and Godzilla jokes are stupid though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 


Your favorite making moves.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

Best part of Smackdown:


Make this guy a fucking babyface already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> Best part of Smackdown:
> 
> ...



What he isn't?  Wife defending, clean fighting (mostly), patriot.  Isn't that the definition of a face?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2017)

I agree Nemesis.  But WWE only puts him against babyfaces.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> 
> Your favorite making moves.



Velveteen Dream looks depressed af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Looking at that again and it basically seems to me that WCPW is finished.  Hell most of what culure is going to be dead from this because Adam "I'm not Plumpy." Blampied was the face of that part of the what culture company.  Other Adam, Jack, Ross were also among the most viewed.
> 
> Simon will not carry this he's essentially the Roman Reigns there some like a lot hate him.  Chelsea I doubt people will give a chance for not being the Adams, Jack or King Ross.
> 
> Though it seems that the owner of What Culture is Matt Holmes and it seemed like he was being a complete asshole to people who were there (A former writer Liam Lambert went on a scaving twitter rant about him) which may have convinced the bigger names of What Culture's wrestling core to leave for new pastures (signs showing they have already registered a company name.).



I think they have been conditioning us away from them. The adams hardly do much anymore, Paccitti hasn't done a video that wasn't some prediction nonsense in forever and Blampied work rate is way down,  Ross is hardly a loss but still contributes to the hole this leaves. I don't think Jack was ever over, but is in the same situation as ross.

The biggest loss is Blampied, he is the face of whatculture, but I think they have set themselves up fine. Whatculture is more then just the Wrestling stuff, they have their regular channel which Blampied barely works on anymore, the gaming channel which Blampied never really worked on outside of it at first. I haven't even looked at the comics channel, but I can't imagine the ones that are leaving will affect it much.

This does mean they are going to have to have way more Simon video's, which is probably going to hurt them most of all. I like simon, people like Simon, but his video's are all over and people are sick of him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2017)

Velveteen Dream>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> Best part of Smackdown:
> 
> ...


He should have gotten Jinder's push FFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Velveteen Dream>>>>>>>>>


I thought nxt was meant to help these guys create characters before they go to the big time?

The Full Sail crowd may enjoy it.  But Dream has a 0% chance of getting over on the main roster.  So why is he wasting his time?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2017)

Rusev is a guy that the WWE has already killed multiple times.  But he keeps bouncing back because he is really fucking entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2017)

Dean heel turn = ratings.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2017)

Rusev needs to turn face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2017)

Paige is planned to be placed on the Smackdown brand.

Great, more people to job to Naomi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige is planned to be placed on the Smackdown brand.
> 
> Great, more people to job to Naomi.


I heard that rumor.  But I don't believe it.

Xavier Woods is already on Smackdown.  I think WWE would want to keep them separate.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I think they have been conditioning us away from them. The adams hardly do much anymore, Paccitti hasn't done a video that wasn't some prediction nonsense in forever and Blampied work rate is way down,  Ross is hardly a loss but still contributes to the hole this leaves. I don't think Jack was ever over, but is in the same situation as ross.
> 
> The biggest loss is Blampied, he is the face of whatculture, but I think they have set themselves up fine. Whatculture is more then just the Wrestling stuff, they have their regular channel which Blampied barely works on anymore, the gaming channel which Blampied never really worked on outside of it at first. I haven't even looked at the comics channel, but I can't imagine the ones that are leaving will affect it much.
> 
> This does mean they are going to have to have way more Simon video's, which is probably going to hurt them most of all. I like simon, people like Simon, but his video's are all over and people are sick of him.


Let's see how the views are on their new content. They lost 7k subs the first day of the announcement.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Let's see how the views are on their new content. They lost 7k subs the first day of the announcement.



I've seen channels lose millions of subs and bounce back, they still put out the most wrestling content outside WWE. Maybe Wrestletalk will surpass them now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2017)

Paige should immediately take the belt from Natalya if she is on Smackdown.  That's like a no brainer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2017)

Hmm, GFW starting off with a John Morrison cutting a promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2017)

Hmm, KN vs Jonny Impact means somebody going to have to sell the Starship Pain. 





Nvm, he actually pulls out a new top rope finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2017)

Hmm, so being fucked trained by Jay Lethal gets you on the GFW roster but get's jobbed out when you appear on screen. 

Also hopefully they do something with Taya since I heard of the shitty way AAA got the belt off of her.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2017)

Placid the only one watching GFW.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I've seen channels lose millions of subs and bounce back, they still put out the most wrestling content outside WWE. Maybe Wrestletalk will surpass them now


Wrestle talk is shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2017)

As I've said before John Morrison likes em thicc.   Also Jay Lethal needed to teach his student not to smile while about to take a finisher or make a stupid face during it. 


Interesting thing with these two women are that both have horrible experiences with the AAA wrestling promotion.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2017)

Those flashbacks of Paige getting a cum facial with the NxT women’s belt next to her keeps on coming back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought nxt was meant to help these guys create characters before they go to the big time?
> 
> The Full Sail crowd may enjoy it.  But Dream has a 0% chance of getting over on the main roster.  So why is he wasting his time?




I'm not trolling when I said that.

His segment with Black was fucking fire.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> As I've said before John Morrison likes em thicc.   Also Jay Lethal needed to teach his student not to smile while about to take a finisher or make a stupid face during it.
> 
> 
> Interesting thing with these two women are that both have horrible experiences with the AAA wrestling promotion.


Definitely an upgrade from melina. Wonder if he's still into watching his girl get smashed by other dudes?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2017)

Paige is coming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2017)

I saw Taya and Morrison at Comic Con. He kept making Taya take pictures of him posing in front of superheroes. Dude's ego is massive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Paige is coming.


So is Xavier Woods


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I saw Taya and Morrison at Comic Con. He kept making Taya take pictures of him posing in front of superheroes. Dude's ego is massive.


Look of a superhero and the personality of a one shot character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2017)

Woods should leave New Day and chase Paige


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2017)

Hmm, seem like Taya's not slouch.  She can go hardcore when she wants to.  Didn't know she had this kind of match with Hamada.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So is Xavier Woods


I would like that.  In storyline you have an obsessed Woods that no longer cares about wins and losses constantly trying to impress Paige.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2017)

So Woods portrays the character of that one poster here that got banned from WWE for life because he kept trying to sneak backstage to ask Paige out?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So Woods portrays the character of that one poster here that got banned from WWE for life because he kept trying to sneak backstage to ask Paige out?



Were his advances successful tho??? I mean the member that got banned?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2017)

He never got to ask her out and now he's trying to stalk Becky instead. :ho


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2017)

Wtf 

He needs to get past AJ Styles before he can do anything to Becky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So Woods portrays the character of that one poster here that got banned from WWE for life because he kept trying to sneak backstage to ask Paige out?


That dude was sad, what did he think was gonna happen once he got backstage? rofl



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He never got to ask her out and now he's trying to stalk Becky instead. :ho


The thirst only shifts, it never ends.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf
> 
> *He needs to get past AJ Styles before he can do anything to Becky*


Wait is AJ smashing Becky now? Damn. I can't compete with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2017)

AJ's face is running Becky's place.

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait is AJ smashing Becky now? Damn. I can't compete with that.


 
And you all worshipped AJ . 


I knew he was scum during the feud with Ambrose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> And you all worshipped AJ .
> 
> 
> I knew he was scum during the feud with Ambrose


He's probably smashing Renee too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's probably smashing Renee too.


And buried Dean as well smdh. Hes the real Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2017)

dudes.  I have been suspecting that something was going on between AJ and Becky for over a year now!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2017)

Put the title on this man!  He could be the top babyface in the company!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2017)

Rusev and Renee look good together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Kairi is killing it on the house show circuit.  Great replacement for Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2017)

Kairi can have more interesting matches than Asuka. She isn't an invincible terminator like Asuka, so there's a little more drama to what she does. Asuka just goes in there and kicks the shit out of people.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

I have zero tolerance for crude chants directed at Paige when she returns.  People that do it should be ejected from the arena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2017)

The misogyny and sexism despite the "women's revolution" is pretty bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The misogyny and sexism despite the "women's revolution" is pretty bullshit.


WWE isn't honest about their audience.  The audience is actually made up of some of the worst scum humanity has to offer.  (WWE fans really are despicable chauvinist pigs.)  So it really is hard to claim a women's revolution and put women in better positions when those types of people are your paying customers keeping you afloat.

The people that might really appreciate the concept are casual observers.  And they aren't spending money on your product.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

I like women's wrestling more than men's wrestling.  But I'm a man and I absolutely care about how sexy the female performers are.  Sex appeal isn't the only thing.  But it's part of the overall package.  And so for me personally.. there is a fairly low ceiling for girls like Nia, Tamina, Natalya, and even Naomi.  They need to have incredible matches and cut unbelievable promos for me to support them.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have zero tolerance for crude chants directed at Paige when she returns.  People that do it should be ejected from the arena.


Should make chants about her fucking Maddox, Delritto and Woods.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should make chants about her fucking Maddox, Delritto and Woods.


Nah come on man.  Those videos were stolen and distributed illegally.

A single young woman in the entertainment industry.  On the road 300 days a year.  She had sex.  A lot of it.  Pathetic wrestling fans need to grow up and accept it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nah come on man.  Those videos were stolen and distributed illegally.
> 
> A single young woman in the entertainment industry.  On the road 300 days a year.  She had sex.  A lot of it.  Pathetic wrestling fans need to grow up and accept it.


Even women wrestlers that don't go around fucking different dudes get shitted on by the fans. Remember that crowd that roasted the women wrestlers after that one wrestlemania?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Even women wrestlers that don't go around fucking different dudes get shitted on by the fans. Remember that crowd that roasted the women wrestlers after that one wrestlemania?


Yeah, you are right.

But those fans need to change.  It's not okay anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, you are right.
> 
> But those fans need to change.  It's not okay anymore.


Yeah I don't really understand where these fans come from. Like if you just don't care for women's wrestling then you probably won't react to it at all. So I doubt people who don't like it are the ones chanting about which woman sucks which male wrestler. Seems like too much shit to get invested in. These are from guys that obviously follow the women wrestlers info so I'm just gonna assume they want to hijack the show and pretend they're one of those crowds from the attitude era. lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

Nothing worse than a crowd that wants to hijack the show and put themselves over.

The Brooklyn crowd after Summerslam this year was the worst crowd ever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

See you guys at No Mercy tomorrow.  I have good seats!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir dude, our replacement for Bayley is having an incredible week.  Dakota is doing amazing on this NXT road trip!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2017)

There are reports that WWE Sacramento had terrible attendance tonight.  The WWE really should consider booking smaller venues in the short term.  Make the experience more intimate for the passionate fans that come to these shows even when the product isn't hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

Wrestling is dying . Casuals realizing it's lame .

Even I find myself not giving a shit cause people have prioritized wrestling over sports entertainment.


Being honest, wrestling's boring.  Flippy shit, outrages moves are badly needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wrestling is dying . Casuals realizing it's lame .
> 
> Even I find myself not giving a shit cause people have prioritized wrestling over sports entertainment.
> 
> ...



Wrestling isn't dying, WWE is dying, but wrestling itself is still very much alive. The indie circuits are bigger then ever, NJPW is the biggest its ever been. WWE is sinking because they refuse to give the fans what they want.

Stroman vs Lesnar is by far the match that people are looking forward to the most, its not like the rest of the card is boring, just that this is the match people want above all else. The very same card we got Rollins and Ambrose vs Shameus and Cesaro, balor vs Wyatt and Roman vs Cena, the card is stacked but none of them are topping the hype for Stroman vs Lesnar. 

Give the crowd what they want, Stroman is your most over Baby Face, its just going to shit things up when Stroman doesn't win tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Wrestling isn't dying, WWE is dying, but wrestling itself is still very much alive. The indie circuits are bigger then ever, NJPW is the biggest its ever been. WWE is sinking because they refuse to give the fans what they want.
> 
> Stroman vs Lesnar is by far the match that people are looking forward to the most, its not like the rest of the card is boring, just that this is the match people want above all else. The very same card we got Rollins and Ambrose vs Shameus and Cesaro, balor vs Wyatt and Roman vs Cena, the card is stacked but none of them are topping the hype for Stroman vs Lesnar.
> 
> Give the crowd what they want, Stroman is your most over Baby Face, its just going to shit things up when Stroman doesn't win tomorrow.



True I guess but WWE connects the casuals to the business. It's possible that the John Cena fans who grew up now can't enjoy wrestling as much due to many reasons. When Cena leaves, WWE is gonna be in a pinch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2017)

Some points to make...NJPW was bigger in the 90s and Stroman isn't a face.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

I think indie wrestling isn't as hot as Meltzer and the so called wrestling press claim that it is.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2017)

wrestling is doing alright, its wwe and impact wrestling that are dying.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2017)

Impact wrestling has been dying since 2003.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

I fucking miss Santino


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nothing worse than a crowd that wants to hijack the show and put themselves over.


Disagree 100%

Dead crowds are the absolute worst.

Don't pop or boo for anything even when good shit is happening.

Say what you what about tryhard crowds but the make the show more interesting.



Dean Ambrose said:


> When Cena leaves, WWE is gonna be in a pinch



WWE has DA BIG DAWG.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2017)

Cornette talking about leaving TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

@Xiammes welp, guess we need to start making our PPV predictions..

Winners:

The Miz
Elias
Neville
Nia Jax
Balor
Rollins and Ambrose
Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2017)

Truee. 

Prediction

Elias
Miz
Rollins and Ambrose
Neville 
Balor
Bliss
Reigns (Cena winning would be a disaster for Reigns)
Lesnar (of course)


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Disagree 100%
> 
> Dead crowds are the absolute worst.
> 
> ...


Ooooh yea! I'm sure the big DAWG is selling out arenas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Personally I think it's stupid asf to have Strowman lose right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Personally I think it's stupid asf to have Strowman lose right now.



That's why he'll lose

My predictions

2/3s of the Shield
Elias (i guess he's having a squash match somewhere)
Jason Jordan
Balor
Bliss (Nia will hit a big move on Emma, be knocked out of the ring by Sasha and Bliss will sneak in to pin)
Neville (Though I fear WWE will fuck it up and give Enzo the win)
Roman
Lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan, huh?  Putting the belt on him would be really desperate.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan, huh?  Putting the belt on him would be really desperate.



Not saying I want it.  Personally want The Miz to hold it for a while longer.  It's just something I see happening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Disagree 100%
> 
> Dead crowds are the absolute worst.
> 
> ...


The big dawg isn't attracting new kids though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Elias
Miz
Rollins and Ambrose
Neville 
Balor via Club Shenanigans
Bliss
Reigns
Lesnar even though Braun should win


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2017)

they need to bring back gm mode for those games since brand split returned.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 24, 2017)

Split up American Alpha too soon. They could easily have been a legendary tag team in 2-3 years. Then they could each get singles runs after being tag champs 3-5 times. Chad has all the charisma and IMO, the greater potential. Yet he is also under 6 feet, and Vincent has only gotten senile and entrenched in his outdated ways.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

I understand though why they were split up.  The polite cheers had been replaced by indifference.

It would have taken a lot of work to get fans excited about American Alpha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think indie wrestling isn't as hot as Meltzer and the so called wrestling press claim that it is.


Omega and the Bucks are over AF, they are more over than the entire WWE organization.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay, I'm at Staples.  Just had a terrible restaurant experience.  At a bar for 45 minutes; one beer to show for it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Omega and the Bucks are over AF, they are more over than the entire WWE organization.


With like 20,000 people.  WWE has over 4-5 million seasonal casual fans that they need to convince.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> With like 20,000 people.  WWE has over 4-5 million seasonal casual fans that they need to convince.


Isn't this the same thing everyone said about Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, & AJ Styles?

The elite are 100× more over than prime Joe, Styles, DB, Black, Devitt, Naka on their Indy runs combined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan should only beat the Miz if they are going to move Miz into the Universal Title picture.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Isn't this the same thing everyone said about Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, & AJ Styles?
> 
> The elite are 100× more over than prime Joe, Styles, DB, Black on their Indy runs combined.


I don't think they can bring non-wrestling fans to the WWE.  I think most people that are obsessed with ROH and NJPW still watch WWE even if they view it as an inferior product.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

And I don't get the popularity of the Young Bucks.  They are okay at best.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2017)

@ Your above post, you are probably right I don't think they can bring non wrestling fans in but with the inclusion of them beit bringing them in and giving the creative freedom or having a war with the Indies ratings would skyrocket and bring people like me who just watch the occasional pirated ppv every now and then back into the fold.



Rukia said:


> And I don't get the popularity of the Young Bucks.  They are okay at best.



I think they're hot garbage in the ring but their gimmick of being meta has me glued to my phone following all of the updates.

Omega is the sauce when it comes to in ring work, I can tune into 60min matches of his without looking away. This coming from someone who can't stand AJ or KO(but I do respect them).


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

Braun gonna be the new champ

Jordan my boi gonna be new champ too

feels gooooood mang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun gonna be the new champ
> 
> Jordan my boi gonna be new champ too
> 
> feels gooooood mang



Hoping for Strongman to win the belt as well. Time to cash in on that good will you built up Vinnie


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

Asuka should interfere the woman’s match and have it end in no contest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Good seats like usual.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Asuka should interfere the woman’s match and have it end in no contest.



I think Nia's gonna win and Emma's gonna take the pin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Nia's gonna win and Emma's gonna take the pin


I hope Nia doesn't win.  Asuka is out for months from what I have heard.  Building this division around a boring person like Nia will destroy my enjoyment of it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope Nia doesn't win.  Asuka is out for months from what I have heard.  Building this division around a boring person like Nia will destroy my enjoyment of it.


Well I mean Nia has taken a lot of L's so probably due.

Alexa and Sasha definitely don't need it though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Just have Alexa retain.  Nia can win it in a 1-on-1 match a month from now.

(WWE really is stalling until Asuka is ready.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

Nia can’t fucking work a half decent singles match even on her best day. Send her back to NxT goddammit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

I told you guys about Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm rooting for Cena and Braun tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan sucks!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2017)

That doo doo ass promo


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Just got home, what did I miss?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Cesaro is toothless


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2017)

Jesus this man lost all his teeth he's pissed AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2017)

This match hard AF


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

What'd I miss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Goddamn what a match. Glad I got home right as the match started.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Ok but why have the Tag Matches been the best part of main roster WWE as of late?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

From what I've heard all the matches have been good so far. Miz, Balor, Elias and now Ambrose/Rollins won. All correct decisions though sad to hear no Club help.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Paige or Asuka to show up?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Paige or Asuka to show up?


Asuka isn't coming till TLC. Pretty sure Paige is going to SD.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Nia's dead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Damn. No Mercy delivering so far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Emma no. She was the star of that match IMO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Usos/New Day defo is Awesome. Glad WWE are using that feud to hype up HIAC


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What'd I miss?


I did my part to boo Jason Jordan out of the building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Want Cena to win but we all know DA BIG DAWG is going to win


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Good Job Rukia


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Want Cena to win but we all know DA BIG DAWG is going to win


Im hoping for a screwy finish to hopefully lead to more matches after Cena comes back from filming Transformers: Bumblebee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Roman actually getting Cena unanimously cheered for the first time in years. New Face of WWE everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im hoping for a screwy finish to hopefully lead to more matches after Cena comes back from filming Transformers: Bumblebee


Actually yeah I could see a screwy finish happening.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Feel like its 2004 again


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Dios Mio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

"WWE fans respect Reigns"
Ok Cole. Ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Man took a Super AA, STF and an AA but Cena is going down to a single Spear
EDIT: Ok 2 Spears then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man took a Super AA, STF and an AA but Cena is going down to a single Spear


 Good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Man gave himself a DDT sparing Cena through the table.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

The irony of this vid and who is in it

Seth, Dean, Proto Roman, AJ Lee, Tamina, Alica Fox, Xavier Woods, Fandango, Big E, EC3, Tanga Roa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

This is defo going to make fans like Reigns.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

This fucking company. Idiots.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2017)

Cena's Mouth Status: Punched


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Way to fuck up what was otherwise a good show. At least let Neville and Braun win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

And now they'll shake hands. THIS FUCKING COMPANY


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Cena is gonna cry....


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Fuck that noise man


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Was this his Swan Song?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

I saw this coming and I still ended up mad about the finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Was this his Swan Song?


Nah. Cena still has to get #17


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Did we just witness Cena's last match?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)

THIS IS DELICIOUS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

I swear if they have Enzo beat Neville...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

So the ref is just going to let this shit happen?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Fuck WWE. Just fuck WWE.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

Fuck this company


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 24, 2017)

Lmfao


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

BRAWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Dan JOJO, you got a fat ass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Heyman GOAT AF


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Dan JOJO, you got a fat ass.


Bray living the life. No wonder he tolerates his shit booking. I would too if I got to tap that every night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

The height on that chokeslam


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

That was quick, only 1 F5


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Last 3 matches of the PPV killed it. And No Mercy started off so promisingly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2017)

That was underwhelming


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2017)

Braun's not finished with you!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Well. Roman is beating Lesnar at Mania. Fucking hell. Hate this company.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2017)

Braun would be a boring champion, the fuck you guys talking about. They literally book him to no sell offense and be dominant 99% of the time.

That shit will be entertaining for like 3 months top


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Braun would be a boring champion, the fuck you guys talking about. They literally book him to no sell offense and be dominant 99% of the time.
> 
> That shit will be entertaining for like 3 months top


Barring Samoa Joe he is literally the best other alternative. Reigns? Please. Lesnar? Look I don't hate the guy but I want to see the title consistently on TV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

Braun and Big Show had better matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

At least we got a nice GIF out of that last Hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2017)

Braun is boring af


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Well. Roman is beating Lesnar at Mania. Fucking hell. Hate this company.


Gotta make Roman look strong.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

WORST SHIT SHOW OF ALL TIME 

All hated ass holes won their matches. Fuck you Vince McMahon!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)

And people in here though Vince gave up on BABYGURL.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Strowman is a chump.  He can beat up guys like Enzo Amore.  But he can't beat up top guys!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh and Enzo being champ.. that's just disgusting to me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh and Enzo being champ.. that's just disgusting to me.



There have been worse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

Jason Jordan lost 
Cena lost 
Neville lost 
Braun lost 

At least Elias and Alexa won but Miz needs to get on the Universal title picture. Miz should have lost the title to Jordan so he could focus on burying Brock. 

Roman is absolute cancer. That stupid 2 moves of death is getting tiring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> There have been worse.


We don't talk about that...ever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2017)

I bet you $2000 that Roman can’t even put on a 4* match against Omega without the latter doing all the work and hard bumps.

That’s how terrible Roman is. Look at his match at WM against Taker. Samoan dumb fuck still relied on a broken old man Taker to do all the work and look what happened during the finish. Roman botched thrice and it was too obvious and painful to see. 

Super John Cena will get his revenge. I’ll be in his corner next time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias @Gibbs go back and watch the IC Title Match.  Crowd was behind the Miz big time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2017)

I thought the crowd was great.  But some of the booking decisions killed us.

I know I told a guy next to me that it would be awful if Cena rose Roman's hand and tried to put him over.  And of course that shit happened!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

@Jake CENA should they tell the Miz to stop doing the yes kicks?  I'm pretty sure the goal isn't to get the Miz cheered when he does them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2017)

miz kept the title so roman can beat him for it.

then roman gonna go into mania with the ic title and we gonna get champ vs champ against brock.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

True.  I don't know what Roman is going to do now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Tonight was the night for Braun and Nia.  But WWE wasn't ready to commit to them.  And I think they both lost their moments.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA should they tell the Miz to stop doing the yes kicks?  I'm pretty sure the goal isn't to get the Miz cheered when he does them.



Its fine. Miz is Mokujin he copies everyone else’s moves to get over 



WhatADrag said:


> miz kept the title so roman can beat him for it.
> 
> then roman gonna go into mania with the ic title and we gonna get champ vs champ against brock.



Fuck Roman and fuck his fans


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Nia almost had her neck broken.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Double Samoan drop was more impressive than anything Braun did tonight.

I have soured on Braun.  He should go back to the Wyatt family.  Clear he isn't a top guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Double Samoan drop was more impressive than anything Braun did tonight.
> 
> I have soured on Braun.  He should go back to the Wyatt family.  Clear he isn't a top guy.



Nia can’t wrestle, unsafe, lacks character and charisma and most importantly, FAT AF.

Braun was booked to look retarded tonight. WWE bent over Brock’s demands because he will lose legitimacy if he gets steam rolled by Braun which in fact is true if they ever fought for real irl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tonight was the night for Braun and Nia.  But WWE wasn't ready to commit to them.  And I think they both lost their moments.




why give it to nia when asuka just gonna win it.


and im guessing shield reunion at tlc against miztourage


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Asuka can't win it until the Rumble at the earliest though, right?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

You guys are crazy if you don't like the sight of Sasha laying on top of Alexa.  Dunn and Vince loved that moment.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey, whoever does the promotional videos.  They did well again.  No Mercy opening video was sweet!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

"Get to the back of the line kid!"

Booker T is a fucking savage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka can't win it until the Rumble at the earliest though, right?


says who

shes debuting at tlc


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I assume she isn't debuting with a title match.  I guess Paige debuted that way though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2017)

Give Braun at least four moves before he is put up against the beast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Bray is still a loser.  He seriously never fucking wins.  He needs a drastic change now.  He could go babyface or introduce new Wyatt Family members.  He can't maintain the status quo though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Just finished watching the ppv, RIp Cesaro's teeth.  

Also Brock's matches are just gonna be boring until WM since he's rumored to leave afterward and go back to UFC.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2017)

Wait. The Roman/Cena feud is done? At a random PPV? Where it started? 

That's it Vince. Keep wasting money matches and feuds like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley sucks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley, Nia and Roman should all go back to NXT. This priveleged talentless fucks dont deserved to be on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

It's time to end the son of Kurt Angle gimmick.

Jordan should be exposed as a liar that made it up to get additional opportunities.  No time to waste.  Do it tonight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Why are you blaming Jason Jordan? Corey Graves was the one who told Kurt about his bastard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. The Roman/Cena feud is done? At a random PPV? Where it started?
> 
> That's it Vince. Keep wasting money matches and feuds like that.


Cena's going to be gone from the company for a long while . Maybe even for good because the dude seem more emotional about this match than he should be.

That's why it was done now, plus to continue to make Roman look stronk!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Gotta make Roman look strong.


Bayley sucks !!!!

She's a fat overrated pig.

Nia shits on that little girl.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Since Beniot is erased from wwe history they might as well have Cesaro keep one tooth out and become the new toothless aggression.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Cesaro deserves a UC title reign for that bump


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I have lost my voice today.  And I blame the WWE referees.  I was screaming at them to count to 10 all night!  Especially during the Roman/Cena match.  Smfh.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 25, 2017)

Roman has gotten so many rubs at this point his skin should be very sore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

He can rub his fat ass on barbwire


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He can rub his fat ass on barbwire



Won't work, his bulletproof vest will protect him somehow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Not looking forward to Alexa/Mickie.  Those two have wrestled several times already.  Their chemistry is off.  Their matches are never good.  I don't want to see it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Won't work, his bulletproof vest will protect him somehow



yeah that stupid vest is covering up his massive fat belly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 25, 2017)

Tomorrow night:

_Roman entrance_

Roman: Last night, I kicked Cena's bitch ass. I always knew that bitch couldn't beat me, and last night, that bitch proved me right.

Roman: I've beaten Triple H, The Undertaker, Braun Strowman. And now I've beaten John Cena's bitch ass. If you aren't certain that I'm the guy and this is my yard then you can get your bitch ass out of the building.

Roman: Now, I've given you the list. This is my yard and I've beaten so many bitch's asses, I think we all know what I deserve.

I want a Universal Championship title shot against The Beast, Brock Lesnar, because I'm gonna teach his bitch ass a lesson and take what is rightfully mine. And I want it right now.

_Kurt Angle Music_

Kurt Angle: Roman, you make a good point. You've beaten a whole lot of big names, and I think you're right. You deserve a title shot. But...

_Roman glares_

Kurt Angle: You're not getting it tonight. You're getting it at WRESTLEMANIA in the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans.

Roman: _Smirks_ I can't wait to beat Brock's bitch ass at WRESTLEMANIA in the Mercedes-Benz Superdome in New Orleans. I'm gonna teach his bitch ass a lesson that you do not mess with the guy because this is my yard. _Exits ring_

_Kurt music_

Michael Cole: There you have it, folks. Next year at WRESTLEMANIA in the Mercedes-Benz Superdome, New Orleans it's going to be The Guy, Roman Reigns up against The Beast Incarnate, Brock Lesnar for the UNIVERSAL CHAMPIONSHIP

Corey Graves: I can't wait, Cole. Will it be The Big Dog or the Beast Incarnate who comes out on top? We'll find out at WRESTLEMANIA in the Mercedes-Benz Superdome, New Orleans. April 8th, next year.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> Tomorrow night:
> 
> _Roman entrance_
> 
> ...



fuck, why did you have to post this??? you are giving them ideas. they might change their plans for tomorrow night.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah that stupid vest is covering up his massive fat belly


Look man he ain't got that flab anymore. Roman is toned up now!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 25, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck, why did you have to post this??? you are giving them ideas. they might change their plans for tomorrow night.



>Implying Vince listen to the fans
>Also implying that Brock vs Roman wasn't already set in stone since WM33


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Roman is so strong.  You see that powerbomb he gave Big John?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

Hachibi said:


> >Implying Vince listen to the fans
> >Also implying that Brock vs Roman wasn't already set in stone since WM33



You're script is better than what they originally written. Roman can read that easily and he won't choke much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Fake ass bitch should become Roman's catchphrase.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fake ass bitch should become Roman's catchphrase.



I agree. It's the best way to describe himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Braun proved he was a fake ass bitch last night.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2017)

Braun power slammed me to sleep last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

More people need to complain about Dean Ambrose kicking out of a goddamn White Noise/superbomb combination.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Cesaro didn't loose his teeth last night...

...they got knocked up into his gums and are stuck there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena's going to be gone from the company for a long while . Maybe even for good because the dude seem more emotional about this match than he should be.
> 
> That's why it was done now, plus to continue to make Roman look stronk!



Then you do a Summerslam program and end it at No Mercy. That's a very respectable length for a "passing of the torch" feud. Now both of them look like idiots that achieved almost nothing. Cena's digs still apply. If anything that match confirmed them. While Cena is becoming less like old Taker and Shawn and more like a combination of Lesnar/Dwayne that's slightly more active. 

There's no doubt in my mind that Vince lost his touch and it's not just sitcom writers and his fixation with Roman's ripe samoan big dawg that's ruining the show. He arguably has the most talented roster he ever had and he still manages to fuck things up to the point where you wonder if the "killing the WWE" angle is still going on. 

Also, Roman aint helping things. Say what you will about Cena, but I tuned in back then to see him win/loss. With Roman I just get bored. lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

This is why Roman still gets a push. Imagine her reaction when The Shield reunites.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This is why Roman still gets a push. Imagine her reaction when The Shield reunites.


Reigns stay gettin bitches wet on a weekly basis.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Jason Jordan should have told the fans to kiss his ass last night!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun proved he was a fake ass bitch last night.


Braun sucks.  Fuck that guy.  Wish the Big Show could take all of those bumps back!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2017)

Big dick Dave said he thinks Balor is up next vs Brock at Survivor Series or RR. That sounds like a 2minute squash if you ask me. 

I'm gonna pray to the wrestling gods they don't do that to Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Brock isn't going to be on the tlc card?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock isn't going to be on the tlc card?


As of now that's incredibly unlikely, he's getting time off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

I guess they can say The Demon powers Balor up enough so he doesn't get destroyed instantly by Brock. But I doubt anyone would buy that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Reigns stay gettin bitches wet on a weekly basis.


Hey its God Movement!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

So starting off with the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Dem boos.   So it's a heel interviewing a heel segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

At least Roman is feeling more genuine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Miz, one of the few guys that can get Roman cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm ready for the Miz Hall of Fame induction.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Miz should have Jinder's push.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2017)

If there is another shake up Miz needs to go back and run smackdown and hold the title for a few months.

(Also can someone in WWE please remember Matt had that Live for the moment entrance theme.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Jason Jordan to latch onto the Hardys for a few cheers.  Give it up Vince.  Turn this guy now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

The sad thing is if Miz is going into a program with Roman, they are going to muzzle the guy a bit to prevent him from verbally going over Roman.  Cena pretty much burned Roman in the promos and he's a face, can one imaging how hard the Miz would go in on Roman as he's the top heel in promos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

When Roman calls Miz a fake ass bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The sad thing is if Miz is going into a program with Roman, they are going to muzzle the guy a bit to prevent him from verbally going over Roman.  Cena pretty much burned Roman in the promos and he's a face, can one imaging how hard the Miz would go in on Roman as he's the top heel in promos.


Roman can beat him.  He easily beat Cena last week... when Cena was in another country.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman can beat him.  He easily beat Cena last week... when Cena was in another country.



Here is the thing with Roman, since Cena threw failing the drug test at him Roman could have used the time Cena had a WWE title on a porn star's ass.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Cena is hilarious on Total Bellas/Divas.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Fuck Braun.  Fucking jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Elias is the best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

K, does that mean Titus gets to go back into the ring then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Ffs.  Give Elias a real opponent.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

They need to do another No Mercy in 2018 just so they can continue to use the theme.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

lol Hawkins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Love Curt Hawkins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

So Hawkins out to collect a paycheck for tonight.   And the guy is going to get literally squashed for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Curt Hawkins is getting paid guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

I want Lesnar again..


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

Lunatic.,.. WIll Seth come out to stop him?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Strowman is a jobber.  Brock should ignore him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

The hell, so it's Ambrose's turn to face Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, so it's Ambrose's turn to face Braun.


It seems like it should be a PPV match.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Shield reforms and triple powerbombs Braun the jobber through a table back to NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Is poking eyes a baby face move?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I would love to see a dirty deeds right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

That wasnt a bad match. Loved the ddt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Ambrose has an out due to his injuries.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Hmm, didn't the ref restart the count when Ambrose ran back into the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh no its shit stain Enzo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Alexa tits:metacat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Smackdown is such a shit show now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I do like that Enzo told Kurt off.  Kurt is a terrible commissioner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Im sorry Alexa


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Alexa beat them all.  She deserves her props.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Here comes Hardcore Country.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Thickie James


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

Just kiss already!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thickie James



I envy Magnus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Happy for Gibbs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Just kiss already!!!!


I both agree and laugh at this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Reminder: Bayley sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I envy Magnus.


I envy a few of the husbands


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

Alexa is liking the sass too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

One of the times I wish bra and panties match still existed .


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

Good, Give Mickie a title run.  She def deserves at least one decent one on this return to WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

I didn't expect it to get physical since Alexa clearly wasn't dressed to wrestle.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I didn't expect it to get physical since Alexa clearly wasn't dressed to wrestle.


Mickie was in high heels, since when do you wrestle in high heels?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Yeah, exactly.  So really caught me off guard with those slaps and kick.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Gonna be really fucking hard to topple the goddess.  Best of luck to Mickie though.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

I wonder if WWE can legally use Hardcore Country as her theme? Mickie rightfully owns it, I think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Rollins still needs a new finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder if WWE can legally use Hardcore Country as her theme? Mickie rightfully owns it, I think.



I think TNA/GFW still has the rights.  Hopefully I'm wrong and it's James but knowing the company as of right now...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Golddust needs the paint.  He looks too old without it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder if WWE can legally use Hardcore Country as her theme? Mickie rightfully owns it, I think.



James owns the rights but WWE would have to pay her to use it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Golddust just turned heel again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

So is Goldie a servant of Bray or?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Now Goldust goes back to being heel after those pointless fights with Wyatt.   He was a heel to start with after his split with Truth so what in the hell was that crap with Wyatt then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Lol, you know Golddust better than anyone!

Michael Cole has said this 4-5 times to Booker T now.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not entirely sure what this means:

On December 2, 2010, James released another single called, "Hardcore Country", which was also used as her entrance music with  and on their  appearances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Honestly, it should have been the Miz to have shelved Cena's career at the moment.  At least with that feud you had a guy that can go toe to toe verbally with a guy that pretty much toasted Reigns in the promos leading to the PPV.  Also Miz winning would have solidify his heels states to legendary.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Miz and Maryse should have won at Mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Let's go Roman.  Roman sucks.  

Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Reigns is really selling the back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Well the woman and children are behind the guy.  

And Miz's guys putting work after the match.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Take that Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Damn Miz and his boys are putting Roman through the ringer.  And getting the boos heels are suppose to get when beating a baby face.  

Man SmackDown got fucking robbed when the Miz was drafted to Raw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

So this happened. Not sure when .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Shield vs Miztourage book it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Miz is going to make Roman a real babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

@Jake CENA Roman destroyed tonight bro.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shield vs Miztourage book it.



So this is confirmation that it's either going to happen or confirmation it's not going to happen.  Not sure which though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So this is confirmation that it's either going to happen or confirmation it's not going to happen.  Not sure which though.


Probably going to on the basis that they teased it tonight, and cause Dean's gonna turn on Roman and Seth this time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So this happened. Not sure when .


Hangman Page would be like the 60th best wrestler in WWE.  Give me a break.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Goldust's mindset?!  The current guy is a heel.  Continuity a shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

What if Bray comes out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

The fuck is this.  Done with Wyatt, yeah right.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

The Bray/Balor feud needed to end.  Bray is just going to lose again.  This is pointless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Make Nia Jax feel your pain???  Says the girl who couldn't swing the kendo stick to save her life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley is a terrible promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Sasha looking like a tranny tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Lol Enzo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Enzo a shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Enzo is going to get destroyed in the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley has about 100 fans in the building.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

That little girl was so happy to see Bayley, but imagine how hyped she'd be for Dakota Kai.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2017)

Why couldn't they bring baily back pissed as fuck at Nia and essentially go nuts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Nia making fools out of Bayley and Sasha.   Wow, didn't think creative would have her do that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Sasha is gonna pull an Owen Hart to Bayley's Bret Hart and kick her in the shoulder for sucking.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Tap out Bayley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley was two feet from Sasha and Sasha didn't even reach out for the tag. Botched af.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

The ref checking on Bayley makes her look like shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

The timing in this match is atrocious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

This match has negative heat.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Very sloppy match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Meh match that did nothing for the four talent in the ring but to have Emma eating pins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley's shoulder is like an even shittier version of Seth Rollins' surgically repaired knee.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Bayley ate the pin last night.  Emma tonight.  Sasha and Nia protected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Enzo to close out the show.  They really must be wanting to clear the arena out fast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Maybe Enzo will get knocked out by a debuting Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

The hell, the blasphemy coming out of this asshole's mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

This is weird. Are they trying to turn Cass face when he comes back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey look everybody, it's a dozen unover vanilla midgets!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Fuck this, he's verbally burying 205.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Neville is going to kill him and move on from the cw division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Can all the participants of the Mae Young Classic run out, beat up 205Live and take over their time slot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

What the fuck, are they really allowing this garbage to be said.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

He kicked Neville in the butt?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

This is pretty satisfying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2017)

Wow, can Noam Dar look anymore like a fucking jobber.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2017)

Can we have Neville killing him every week until Angle gives him a title match?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can all the participants of the Mae Young Classic run out, beat up 205Live and take over their time slot?


Also might as well replace the main roster women with them.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is pretty satisfying.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2017)

Meh. RAW sucked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2017)

Heh, you would think they wold have put the Miz vs Roman match to close out the show instead of having Enzo spew heresy and taking a beating after for which we have been seeing that done for weeks already.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

> After Raw went off the air, Braun Strowman came out to the ring and powerslammed Enzo Amore.
> 
> Braun then invited all of the Cruiserweights into the ring. They circled Enzo and they pinballed him around and several hit finishers on him.
> 
> Enzo sold like he was dead as they ushered people out of the Arena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2017)

Dean slapping Braun was best moment of Raw . Also thickie James.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

One of Dean's best nights in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Meh. RAW sucked.


The only thing the show lacked was good wrestling.  I really enjoyed it!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2017)

Rofl did they all whip them out and piss on him afterwards too? Shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

I would have popped big time at that show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Boy are Heath Slater and Rhyno fucking stupid.  Miz offered them a chance to join his Entourage.  They said no.  And they haven't been on tv since!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The only thing the show lacked was good wrestling.  I really enjoyed it!


I'm probably just letting my frustration from the nonsense last night at No Mercy cloud my judgement. I'll probably rewatch it again later for a more unbiased review.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

Braun is such a jobber now, they demoted him to 205Live

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Roman - dead
Hawkins - dead
Enzo - dead


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm probably just letting my frustration from the nonsense last night at No Mercy cloud my judgement. I'll probably rewatch it again later for a more unbiased review.


Alexa/Sasha Samoan drop sandwich ensures that it will be one of the most memorable PPVs of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

@Jake CENA @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs


[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl did they all whip them out and piss on him afterwards too? Shit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs


Hahahhaahahhaahhahah


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 26, 2017)

This was a wise move to do a double-turn if Neville is leaving the CW division.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Enzo hasn't turned heel to me.  He turned heel almost a year ago when he tried to bang Lana.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs



top tier bullying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2017)

Imagine bringing back the shield for bo n Curtis Axel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine bringing back the shield for bo n Curtis Axel



Why not? Bo and Dallas are top tier tag team


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Why did Bo and Axel lose to Matt and Jason Jordan if they are going to feud with the Shield?  That's terrible booking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did Bo and Axel lose to Matt and Jason Jordan if they are going to feud with the Shield?  That's terrible booking.



calm before the storm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Actually can't believe WWE actually needs to bring back the SHIELD in hopes that this dude Reigns gets cheered. I hope people shit on the eventual reunion to spite WWE but I know people will just eat it up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Damn,  Asuka is 36?  Definitely not the future of the division at that age.  She can be a good attraction for a couple of years though.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually can't believe WWE actually needs to bring back the SHIELD in hopes that this dude Reigns gets cheered. I hope people shit on the eventual reunion to spite WWE but I know people will just eat it up.


Maybe they don't need to bring the Shield back.  Just feud him with Miz.  Miz got him over as babyface the most he has been over in a long time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn,  Asuka is 36?  Definitely not the future of the division at that age.  She can be a good attraction for a couple of years though.
> Maybe they don't need to bring the Shield back.  Just feud him with Miz.  Miz got him over as babyface the most he has been over in a long time.



Its embarrassing that a 36yr old woman is performing a lot better than 20 year olds


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2017)

Shield vs Brock and Strowman. Book it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Braun vs Matt Hardy at TLC?  Having a hard time coming up with possible opponents for Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Add Braun to Balor and Wyatt match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2017)

It would be funny if Roman still got booed even in a Shield reunion.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs



Brawn face now?



Rukia said:


> Enzo hasn't turned heel to me.  He turned heel almost a year ago when he tried to bang Lana.



How he was booked as a face after he wandered backstage naked and hit on a married woman is beyond me. It's like Rusev being a heel when he barely does anything heelish.  Vince gotta love the jingoism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Enzo did make me laugh during his promo. When the 205 Live theme came on and he asked something along the lines of "what's that awful music?"  That was funny!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

> It might not have come over as clear as it was live, but Alexa Bliss' entrance was the loudest of the night and her back-and-forth with Mickie James was the most entertaining and laughed at segment. The crowd appreciated each of them slamming the other verbally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually can't believe WWE actually needs to bring back the SHIELD in hopes that this dude Reigns gets cheered. I hope people shit on the eventual reunion to spite WWE but I know people will just eat it up.


Unless Deano turns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shield vs Brock and Strowman. Book it.


You want Dean dead dont you?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shield vs Brock and Strowman. Book it.



Where *DA BIG DAWG* can take Brock or Braun 1 on 1, but his little buddies need to team up to take on each of them! You can _BALEE DAT!_

It will make Roman look really, _*really *_strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

Roman is the GOAT guys.Vince says so.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman is the GOAT guys.Vince says so.



Remember Heyman's promo before WM 31. Better than Austin, better than Rock, better than Hogan. 

Just not in Charisma, draw, promo, or psychology.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Whatever, fuck Roman. There's only one ace you need to care about:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Remember Heyman's promo before WM 31. Better than Austin, better than Rock, better than Hogan.
> 
> Just not in Charisma, draw, promo, or psychology.


B-but hes good looking


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> B-but hes good looking



The Rock had more of that old-fashioned movie star quality in his prime. After he shed off the Samoan fat, and before he looked like Roid Monster.

Also he didn't have that stupid fucking vest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Rock had more of that old-fashioned movie star quality in his prime. After he shed off the Samoan fat, and before he looked like Roid Monster.
> 
> Also he didn't have that stupid fucking vest.


Main reason I hated the Rock. He was talented and good looking. Apparently nice as well..........bastard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

Look at the Big Dog, living rent free inside Kaiba's head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Damn,  Asuka is 36?  Definitely not the future of the division at that age.  She can be a good attraction for a couple of years though.



Dude, in Japan, these women wrestlers wrestle for upwards of 40 years. Asuka just might last longer than the Horsewomen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2017)

DA BIG BABY has plot armor


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude, in Japan, these women wrestlers wrestle for upwards of 40 years. Asuka just might last longer than the Horsewomen.


Yep. manami toyota is 46 and isn't even retiring till a couple months from now. if they want years from asuka they can get them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

They train much harder because of the dojo system over there, so they can take much more punishment. Unfortunately sometimes this also means a lot of young ones have their careers cut short since they wrestle a much more dangerous style.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Main reason I hated the Rock. He was talented and good looking. Apparently nice as well..........bastard.


Think that's the reason why my uncle doesn't like the rock but won't admit it. He also thinks Rock is a huge booty warrior behind closed doors and that turns him off the guy even though he's a huge Hulkster mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Rock had more of that old-fashioned movie star quality in his prime. After he shed off the Samoan fat, and before he looked like Roid Monster.
> 
> Also he didn't have that stupid fucking vest.



No he just had operations done on him to remove the samoan fat build up and had t-shirt and shirts on for about a year to hide the scars xD


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

It depends.  Asuka can't wrestle until she is 46 if she actually looks 46.  Looks still matter in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn for the last time ever!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Baron Corbin sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Jinder owns Nakamura


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Usos one of the best things in WWE right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Usos/New Day inside Hell In A Cell. Yes I'm in.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Rusev hired English for his celebration. What a guy. Helping out and promoting his fellow co-workers even in victory. Ultimate Face man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It depends.  Asuka can't wrestle until she is 46 if she actually looks 46.  Looks still matter in the WWE.





This is a picture of Asuka from ten years ago. She literally hasn't aged.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Happy Rusev Day everybody


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

Rusev number one!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Orton is a scumbag. I swear to God if he actually goes over Rusev at HIAC...Bad enough what he did to Bray but Rusev deserves far better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Poor Ellsworth. Man is literally a Beta Male right now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Rusev celebration. I didn't see that segment because my boss called.  But I thought it would be incredibly heelish when Orton interrupted.  Was it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rusev celebration. I didn't see that segment because my boss called.  But I thought it would be incredibly heelish when Orton interrupted.  Was it?


English sang the Bulgarian Nation Anthem, Rusev received a key and made a promo that he's the new King of the Jungle now that he dethroned the Apex Predator. RKO Outta Nowhere on English and on Rusev while he was trying to help the mayor of his hometown out of the ring. Honestly Orton came off as the Heel there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

ROODE. Finally the payoff to the Ziggler shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

People always hating on the Bulgarian George Clooney.  He's almost always a sympathetic figure in his feuds.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

KO murdered Sami


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Fight Owens Fight has evolved into Kill Owens Kill


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2017)

Shane is a scumbag. He didn't even bother checking up on Sami. Man could have been killed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

This is a terrible promo from Bayley.  Really unnatural.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2017)

That promo seemed to telegraph a Sasha heel turn on Bayley for being a screwup who sucks but it didn't happen. I'm confused on wtf they're doing with both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a terrible promo from Bayley.  Really unnatural.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Rusev has the advantage.  But helps a guest out of the ring.  Eats an RKO for his trouble.

Smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2017)

Really want Daniel Bryan and Shane to reveal what they got for The Miz and Alexa Bliss during the Superstar Shakeup.

And I want them to admit that it was a poor trade.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>


Raw should stomp Smackdown at Survivor Series.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2017)

dead product. only way i'd care about smackdown is if kevin went to shane's house and beat the shit out of him in front of his wife and kids.



Rukia said:


> This is a terrible promo from Bayley.  Really unnatural.


bayley needs to go to acting school.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

Sasha should have kicked Bayley's ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2017)

Dakota rules, Bayley drools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw should stomp Smackdown at Survivor Series.



the attendance for raw is the same tho?

Vince destroying everything on his way out I see.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

And imagine watching anything besides a ppv if that.... I'm not watching this raw sd shit

you gotta have a low iq to waste ur valuable time


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> the attendance for raw is the same tho?
> 
> Vince destroying everything on his way out I see.


The big dawg is having better ticket sales than cena tho.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> The big dawg is having better ticket sales than cena tho.



roman cut that promo in front of a empty crowd. Camera angles don't show that.

Perception a mother fucker


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2017)

DA BIG BABY will never be a hollywood star


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

What the hell is Smackdown doing with Becky Lynch?  Is she a house show wrestler at this point?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> roman cut that promo in front of a empty crowd. Camera angles don't show that.
> 
> Perception a mother fucker


I know, I wasn't being serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

We need Steph and HHH back. They are best for business


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a terrible promo from Bayley.  Really unnatural.


That pause was so sudden and awkward i almost thought the video was buffering


WhatADrag said:


> And imagine watching anything besides a ppv if that.... I'm not watching this raw sd shit
> 
> you gotta have a low iq to waste ur valuable time



i'm convinced more and more of us in this thread get by with watching youtube clips. too much quality tv, games, movies, everything to bother wasting 5 hours a week on a product that doesn't care about putting on a good show over a consistent basis


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2017)

Want to feel old?


Is 18 years old today.  That's right people who were born on same day as "Rock this is your life." are now legally able to vote.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

teddy said:


> That pause was so sudden and awkward i almost thought the video was buffering
> 
> 
> i'm convinced more and more of us in this thread get by with watching youtube clips. too much quality tv, games, movies, everything to bother wasting 5 hours a week on a product that doesn't care about putting on a good show over a consistent basis


I-I watch Raw on tv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 27, 2017)

The only wrestling worth watching these days is Ice Ribbon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

I wont watch Indy stuff. It reminds me of the freedom WWE wrestlers dont have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2017)

teddy said:


> That pause was so sudden and awkward i almost thought the video was buffering
> 
> 
> i'm convinced more and more of us in this thread get by with watching youtube clips. too much quality tv, games, movies, everything to bother wasting 5 hours a week on a product that doesn't care about putting on a good show over a consistent basis


I watch Raw for Mickie.,


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I watch Raw for Mickie.,


But she's barely on.



Nemesis said:


> Want to feel old?
> 
> 
> Is 18 years old today.  That's right people who were born on same day as "Rock this is your life." are now legally able to vote.


Man I'm fucking old as dirt. I was 10 when that happened.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I watch Raw for Mickie.,


What about Alexa and Sasha?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

> I'm at a point where I do need to showcase my abilities, but essentially the goal is for a guy like AJ to show he can hang with John Cena.


 - John Cena interview


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

> Former WWE Superstar Marty Jannetty has received some attention over the last month due to a Facebook post he made asking if it was OK to have sex with his "daughter" after discovering she was not his biological child. The controversy was  The New York Post earlier today.
> 
> The post has since been deleted but Jannetty wrote, "If you loves me as much as I loves you, you will give your opinion,,just did DNA (2 weeks ago)..she's NOT my daughter..we both held out of sex because you don't do that..but now that we ain't???? From a guys side.. SHES F****N HOTT..but..she's been daughter.. I want to too, but can't get past that.."
> 
> We noted a while back that Jannetty didn't learn of Bianca's existence until 2014 after she made contact with him. He promised then to turn his life around but it appears he is still up to some of his old ways.



Marty and Hogan should join the we want to bang our daughters club


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

That was a crazy spot on Lucha underground


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

Lol Lucha still promoting Sexy Star


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

Well played Kisame .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2017)

Dante fox uwah


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't like Lars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

everything wwe does pisses me off lol. like literally everything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> everything wwe does pisses me off lol. like literally everything


Just have fun with it man.  Don't take it so seriously,


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

Raw was lit this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Just have fun with it man.  Don't take it so seriously,


im not having fun with trash


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw was lit this week.


stop lying to urself


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> stop lying to urself



Almost 3m views.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well played Kisame .


?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

Raw women's division such a hot fucking product right now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

OK guys, I got a lot to unload. Skip or read it, agree or disagree. Here goes:

Let's start with the most basic premise. WWE should be and can be a lot better than what it currently is right now. It is not. Everyone has their own opinions on why but I'm going to give my takes on the things I feel Vince is fucking up in particular with the product:

*The "ace":*

The biggest and most important to me, is Roman is not the guy. Simple as. He is simply not the guy. He is not the most charismatic, he is not the best in the ring, he's not the most athletic or good-looking either. He was handpicked by Vince for superficial reasons of which dozens of wrestlers in and out of the WWE fit into. Sure, Roman was over as fuck in the Shield, but they torpedoed that and fucked up the goodwill. That aside, Roman does not have a face look at all. The black assault gear, the smarmy attitude, etc. That is the makings of a top heel, not a top face. WWE should have an interim ace, one that can hold the torch for a couple of years before passing it on to a truly worthy young talent. My personal candidate for that right now is AJ Styles, he can easily be the "face that runs the place" for the product. He has the perfect measure of charisma, in-ring psychology, promo, and superstar quality that can be for a transitional ace. As for who can be the ace in the long-term, well I can't say. I think anyone at this point if they are booked right can rise up and become one. At least just about. Take Zack Ryder for example, he has charisma, he's a better promo than Reigns when given the chance tbh, he can get the job done in the ring and has that superstar look. Big E is also another candidate, Drew Galloway, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, etc. as well as someone outside the WWE. Matt Riddle, that is a talent showing a lot of promise and he's been in it for so little time himself. Brian Cage, Mike Taverna, etc.

*The Tag Team Divisions:*

It is widely claimed that Vince hates tag team and tag matches, as it is paying for multiple talent for a single match. Well, it's a bread and butter of wrestling, and as soon as Vince or accurately, his successor, accepts that wrestling is what they do expect this division to suffer under his reign. The tag division is piss-weak right now, even moreso magnified by the brand split. You need those TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS, so you can get those up-and-comers, those future superstars that proper training they need. It is also great for reducing that wear-and-tear of a match. Especially multiman tag team matches. A tag team can help a fresh face or two get over, and move on to the next level, it can be the opportunity for an older wrestler to take a younger one under his wing and teach him the ways of the business.

Vince's splitting of American Alpha and Cass/Enzo (I'll call them the Jersey Boys), is utter incomprehensible to me. They had yet to do anything memorable as tag teams, when they had so much potential to do so. With American Alpha, you had two competent workers and one that has caught on so fast and has such natural charisma (Gable), that even Meltzer believes in a couple years time he could be their best worker in the company. You have another that while not as charismatic or good in the ring, has the look admittedly the height, and still plenty of years of potential to grow into a main event role. Yet that should have been hamrushed like it was, with that stupid Kurt Angle plotline. It should have been a slow growth. American Alpha again, had all the makings to be a LEGENDARY tag team and Vince fucked it all up. Cass/Enzo, first Enzo is a great compliment to Cass, but a poor performer on his own. Splitting this up was far too soon, and should been something built up for years and years, after winning the tag titles a few times.

Point I'm making is, a good product has a robust tag team division, of dedicated teams or just single stars banding together that have a good syncing with each other. Either because of personal bonds or they are seasoned professionals. I think Jeri-KO broke up too soon as well, it should have gone places. #DIY in NXT I feel the same way. Hopefully they keep TM-61 together for a couple of years before letting them try to go on singles run (I honestly think Shane Thorne will make it further but that's me). 

*The controlled, scripted environment: 
*
I think in the long-term, this is going to be the biggest killer, and it has been. Vince's micromanaging and the heavily scripted product today is a sharp contrast to what pro wrestling is ultimately all about: improvisation. A wrestler can only get truly over by the talents of their own promos and ring-work. Vince assaults this on two fronts: First the obvious are the scripted promos. A wrestler should know their character better than anyone, and be best consulted to make any promos of that character. As Austin has lamented, and as Jericho has lamented, the art of the promo is being lost. It used to be a heavily emphasized practice in the past, and it is a perfect way to express that charisma in words and reach that crowd. As Austin states, the best wrestlers are just real-life personalities amped to 1000. With a scripted environment this is inhibited. 

On another, often overlooked front? The WWE Performance Center, and attempts to make NXT a developmental that tries to adjusts seasoned wrestlers and competent ring workers to that "WWE Style". Now, some gems have shone through, but then look at the best the WWE has to offer? They worked in the independent circuit first. They became "world warriors" so to speak, traveling across the country and even to others in the case of Styles and Balor, learning and adapting to different styles of wrestling and modifying their own in turn. I think WWE does itself a disservice in terms of in-ring quality not to work with other promotions anymore, and get wrestlers acquainted with these different styles. 

You can see how valuable such experience is. Look at the shining stars of the CWC, the Women's tournament, or NXT. It's those 'world warriors' that honed their craft in a less restricted environment, and fought people of various styles and nationalities, and promotions across the world. 

I have more...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Marty and Hogan should join the we want to bang our daughters club


Marty not messing with a full deck upstairs asking a group of anyone online if this is ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2017)

Kaiba wasted effort with that long ass post.

All you needed to say was, NJPW is a hundred times better than WWE.

The matches especially with the younger guys are really fun to watch. Lots of close kick outs, multiple reversal, unbanned moves, gimmicks, dives and shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OK guys, I got a lot to unload. Skip or read it, agree or disagree. Here goes:
> 
> Let's start with the most basic premise. WWE should be and can be a lot better than what it currently is right now. It is not. Everyone has their own opinions on why but I'm going to give my takes on the things I feel Vince is fucking up in particular with the product:
> 
> ...



Go on brother I appreciate this


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Kaiba wasted effort with that long ass post.
> 
> All you needed to say was, NJPW is a hundred times better than WWE.
> 
> The matches especially with the younger guys are really fun to watch. Lots of close kick outs, multiple reversal, unbanned moves, gimmicks, dives and shit.


Nah shitting on wwe more fun than investing time to watch it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

So Dean last monday night covered Brocks ass by having him lose to Strongman. Second time he's done this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Kaiba wasted effort with that long ass post.
> 
> All you needed to say was, NJPW is a hundred times better than WWE.
> 
> The matches especially with the younger guys are really fun to watch. Lots of close kick outs, multiple reversal, unbanned moves, gimmicks, dives and shit.



Well on that note I do have more issues with WWE.

A lack of protected finishers. I feel like finishers should at most be a 3 and done (only at Wrestlemania), if not a 1 and done in most cases, and it should only be for the demonstrably desperate underdog in that situation. For example in Kenny Omega vs. Kazuchika Okada at Wrestle Kingdom, Okada had to hit the Rainmaker three times, but he absolutely could not afford to get hit with the One-Winged Angel even once. This needs to be something the WWE borrows in its booking. Finishers getting kicked out of needs only happen extremely rarely, and in I'd say 9 in 10 cases be one and done. The face needs to be booked as being disadvantaged and in turn, overcoming odds and escaping loss through tactics than just power.

Also, submissions. It's just a pet peeve of mine on how things like the armbar submission, triangle choke, and Kimura are so taken for granted. If in kayfabe it is an actual contest, then any bid to pull it off should be a lock. "Legit" submissions at least, need to be taken more seriously. I'm not against submission reversals, just very specific ones where the consequence is clear if you don't tap.

I get why WWE needs to work "safer" than NJPW, for one their injury frequency is already higher than the latter. Second, they work year-round instead of a touring schedule. Meaning that if they worked a harder style, that wear-and-tear would be just all the more apparent on their roster. Yet CM Punk and John Cena, as well as Bret Hart showed you can work a 5-star match in the WWE. Yet you need that "seasoning" that only establishing oneself in the indie circuit can give. Juice Robinson has grown tremendously since leaving the WWE, Cody is proving himself as well since breaking off. Now others I don't hear much of like Damien Sandow, but despite Vince's denial WWE is a wrestling business. The roster needs to experience the different styles and the freedom of atmosphere to help them thrive in WWE.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2017)

We can't take WWE submission holds seriously when you have John just flexing his muscles whenever he does the STF


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

I hate how in top stories a bad guy can never win clean. That's why there is never legit heels as rivals for a baby face anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate how in top stories a bad guy can never win clean. That's why there is never legit heels as rivals for a baby face anymore.



Roman is a heel tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2017)

I told John to yank his opponent's head while doing the STF but John was like "this is not 1999 bro"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

Smackdown thoughts -

Clearly the B show
Nakamura hasn't done anything on the main roster to warrant cheers
AJ Styles has been boring since he turned babyface
The women's division continues to flounder because it revolves around talent like Tamina, Naomi, Lana, and Carmella (they should be jobbers)
Sami Zayn was actually treated better on Raw
Commentary has improved without JBL
Rusev has to beat Orton at HiaC
Time to the end the Jinder experiment
Time to reduce Baron Corbin's role
Re-introduce Harper and Chad Gable (they have completely disappeared from TV)


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

we keep shitting on wwe as a whole yet rukia keeps shitting on sd only...

is he trying to get a response or is he really a wwe mark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

I thought Rukia never answers seriously.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

I can never tell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

Did they fire Bayley yet?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

They should do Mcmahons and Brock vs Roman at Mania . This way he gets over by overcoming the odds.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

You suddenly remember Samoa Joe exists.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

Hes been gone? Hadnt noticed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

Got injured a month ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh. Yea I forgot . Im guessing hes feuding with Strowman next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

_Meltzer on the radio show said there had been plans for awhile to revamp 205 Live and right now the plan (as seen this week) is to make it the Enzo Amore show. 

 I just loved the quote he had 

 "Enzo's annoying. They (meaning the WWE) know he is annoying But the crowd doesn't know he is annoying." 

 Basically Dave said that while booking him as a heel - they still want him to act like a face because they want to keep his merch sales up (so hence things like him still high five kids after attacking Neville with a crutch)_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did they fire Bayley yet?


Someone backstage hates bayley. Like someone is personally sabotaging her.

Like someone literally had her come back to take an L


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone backstage hates bayley. Like someone is personally sabotaging her.
> 
> Like someone literally had her come back to take an L


She isn't very good.  She can wrestle but do can a lot of people.

Her character needs a MAJOR overhaul!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

And a better finisher dammit.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She isn't very good.  She can wrestle but do can a lot of people.
> 
> Her character needs a MAJOR overhaul!


Her character is what got her so over in NXT. wwe just doesn't know how to book anyone.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2017)

Booking in NXT and booking on the main roster are two different beasts. Not that it excuses WWE for horrible booking and storylines, but its not easy to make a clean transition.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Her character is what got her so over in NXT. wwe just doesn't know how to book anyone.


WWE crowds are different than NXT crowds.

And people are different now.  People watch tv differently.  People have a million options when it comes to entertainment.  People pull out their I-phones any time they are bored for even a second.  Being repetitive is not going to fly.  Characters need to evolve to stay interesting and relevant.

Bayley needs some sort of dramatic change.  Three years straight if the same tired schtick isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

Just think about it...

Bayley's character is that she's a kissless virgin loser nerd girl that gets bullied by other wrestlers and may be slightly autistic. How is this a positive role model for little girls? 

Meanwhile in TNA/GFW, Rosemary is a demon possessed snake queen who brutally beats down her tormentors and threatens to eat their soul and she commands an army of zombies. Little girls love her and she's a positive role model.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just think about it...
> 
> Bayley's character is that she's a kissless virgin loser nerd girl that gets bullied by other wrestlers and may be slightly autistic. How is this a positive role model for little girls?
> 
> Meanwhile in TNA/GFW, Rosemary is a demon possessed snake queen who brutally beats down her tormentors and threatens to eat their soul and she commands an army of zombies. Little girls love her and she's a positive role model.



Lol, well Impact does have a Bayley knockoff in Allie though this one can use a kendo stick properly (can actually hit someone).  

Speaking of the company, from what I've been hearing they are trying to rebrand again from the GFW name since Double J was sent home.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

TNA might move to Canada.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA might move to Canada.



Yeah heard about that. 

Also hearing that the GFW Amp Anthology has had it's older commentary dubbed over for current and at one match they make an inclination that Bobby Roode "jumped" to GFW for the match he had yeas ago.   Fucking scum tactics by a company wanting PPV buy rates.    Dammit I want Impact to make at least a minimal comeback but shit like this sends them back to the starting line.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley's character is that she's a kissless virgin loser nerd girl that gets bullied by other wrestlers and may be slightly autistic. How is this a positive role model for little girls?



Well that was shit that came when she got on the main roster. She was not that in NXT. I think it is more due to incompetent booking on WWE's part than anything. She's more of a common example these days than an exception, after all. Look at how they are even fucking up the guys they want to push. Jason Jordan comes out to almost pure apathy, and no one really asked for this secret love child angle. Heh...Angle...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, due to shit booking, and because the talent around it are just that good and should be around the WWE World title anyway...the U.S. title on Smackdown feels more prestigious than the fucking main event title. Now that is incompetence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

I can think of one set of people that are over in WWE. The smarks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the idea is to make Jordan into a face that gets booed for being too corny like Rocky Maivia was and then turn him heel, but Jordan has shown zero charisma to be able to pull that off.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

Jason Jordan is one of the top heels in the company.  But WWE partners him with the Hardys or Balor and kills his momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

Hopefully WWE knows where the momentum is.  Just watched the Jason Jordan No Mercy interview and I feel like the boos were muted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

> We noted earlier how The Young Bucks revealed that they received a cease & desist letter from  after staging a Bullet Club "invasion" outside of this week's  in Ontario, California.
> 
> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports WWE claimed in the letter that The Young Bucks were using their intellectual property, mainly the "Too Sweet" hand gesture. WWE claims ownership of the hand gesture due to their purchase of WCW's intellectual property. The Bucks have removed all references to "too sweet" from t-shirts for sale on their YoungBucksMerch.com website and on their ProWrestlingTees.com store.
> 
> ...




Oh WWE you hilariously stupid fucks


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

New Japan doesn't interest me that much.  They need to buy out Stardom.  They desperately need a women's division.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2017)

Heh, nice to see Williams back in the ring and nice to use that flip pile driver as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

THe Young Bucks are fucking crybabies.  Mad that the WWE isn't interested.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> THe Young Bucks are fucking crybabies.  Mad that the WWE isn't interested.



On the contrary, the WWE was interested and did not take well on being turned down. Remember that Superkick party stuff? That was spite.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

WWE has Velveteen Dream.  They don't need the Old Bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope Ziggler squashes Roode.  I'm starting to enjoy this gimmick.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 28, 2017)

So, Brian Pillman's son has decided to follow in his father's footsteps. I wish him luck and hope he goes far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2017)

Stealing shit from the nWo always annoyed me. Fuck the Bullet Cucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2017)

They are a bunch of midgets that wouldn't go anywhere in the big league.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm pretty sure the idea is to make Jordan into a face that gets booed for being too corny like Rocky Maivia was and then turn him heel, but Jordan has shown zero charisma to be able to pull that off.



What?? Jason Jordan is the most good looking star on Raw even better than the Miz. Jordan is oozing charisma it just doesn't project well on TV but it does on live. 

WWE is keeping him on the leash for now and they are experimenting on who's the best guy he can feud with. Hopefully they go with Miz but it looks like they changed their plans and will bring back Shield to fight the Miztourage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE crowds are different than NXT crowds.
> 
> And people are different now.  People watch tv differently.  People have a million options when it comes to entertainment.  People pull out their I-phones any time they are bored for even a second.  Being repetitive is not going to fly.  Characters need to evolve to stay interesting and relevant.
> 
> Bayley needs some sort of dramatic change.  Three years straight if the same tired schtick isn't going to cut it.





No man. Someone is really just sabotaging her.

They were really trying to give her the story line of she's never been kissed before n shit.


Someone back stage is making sure she's pure cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No man. Someone is really just sabotaging her.
> 
> They were really trying to give her the story line of she's never been kissed before n shit.
> 
> ...


Bayley has a crush on Corey Graves.  Remember that rumored storyline?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bayley has a crush on Corey Graves.  Remember that rumored storyline?


LOL I can see Corey just trying to no sell it or shitting all over her.

That looks bushleague.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)

WWE Chairman & CEO Vince McMahon was reportedly happy with the two main event matches from the recent WWE No Mercy pay-per-view.

Although some fans weren't happy with the Cena-Reigns and Lesnar-Strowman matches, Vince McMahon apparently felt as though the matches went perfectly because they told the story that he wants to tell on their way to WrestleMania 34.

McMahon reportedly wanted Roman Reigns to take all of John Cena's best moves and keep getting back up and then finish him off with the Superman Punch and the Spear, which is exactly what happened. Similarly, McMahon wanted Brock Lesnar to withstand a few of Braun Strowman's biggest moves and then finish off "The Monster Among Men" with one F-5, which again, is exactly what happened.

McMahon feels as though these victories further established both Lesnar and Reigns as being the two most physically dominant Superstars on the roster. As of right now, the plan is still for Reigns and Lesnar to go one-on-one at WrestleMania 34, where Reigns will most likely be booked to get a clean win over "The Beast Incarnate."



this is why the arena is empty ladies n gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)

@Seto Kaiba vent more please... you hate vince like I do right?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2017)

Someone needs to hang this fucker from a ceiling fan.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2017)

Vince is a fuckin' genius.:blu


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2017)

Marty Jannetty put out an official statement that he doesn't want to have sex with his daughter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)

Think I'm a stop watching WWE all in general.

I'm starting to think Soul Taker doesn't post here anymore simply because he doesn't watch.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince is a fuckin' genius.:blu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Think I'm a stop watching WWE all in general.
> 
> I'm starting to think Soul Taker doesn't post here anymore simply because he doesn't watch.


Give it a chance.


----------



## teddy (Sep 29, 2017)

Idk why vince is so adamant on telling the most terrible stories that make it so that raw doesn't really have a main event scene outside of 2 people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @Seto Kaiba vent more please... you hate vince like I do right?



I think Vince is either senile, or he knows his death is coming and so he's trying to leave some legacy behind on the product. Reigns may well be still top guy by the time Vince dies, so Vince needs that final vindication.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Marty Jannetty put out an official statement that he doesn't want to have sex with his daughter.


He sure wasn't sayin that a few days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

September is a slow period.  Just give it a chance guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2017)

The plan is to make Roman look strong. I am pleased.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> September is a slow period.  Just give it a chance guys.


More like the whole year has been a slow period.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> September is a slow period.  Just give it a chance guys.



More like football season is the "Why bother." period


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They are a bunch of midgets that wouldn't go anywhere in the big league.


They are more over now than anyone WWE has had in the past 10 years full time, outside of Big match John, DB, Shield & maybe Punk.


----------



## teddy (Sep 29, 2017)

More like you're both right


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

Cancel Smackdown.  WWE perception would be a lot better without that failing product!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The plan is to make Roman look strong. I am pleased.


They need to bring back the Authority so that he has a strong rival.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

I watched NXT last night.  Really disappointed with Liv Morgan.  I don't think she has improved at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 29, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> More like football season is the "Why bother." period


its been why bother all year round brother.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2017)

Real talk.  Aiden English a top 4 heel on Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They need to bring back the Authority so that he has a strong rival.


No please do not bring back Authority.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> No please do not bring back Authority.




dont quote rukia hes just looking for attention


on the side note

dog blacked is so goat in porn and i cant explainn y


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 30, 2017)

Don't worry guys, Stephanie is coming back to Raw. She is going to emasculate the entire roster, except Roman Reigns, he will look really strong then.

I love how they decide to start protecting finishers when it comes to Reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> dont quote rukia hes just looking for attention
> 
> 
> on the side note
> ...


lol yea I don't know why I'm humoring him and yea Blacked is a national treasure.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2017)

Meltzer on WWE performance numbers.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE Chairman & CEO Vince McMahon was reportedly happy with the two main event matches from the recent WWE No Mercy pay-per-view.
> 
> Although some fans weren't happy with the Cena-Reigns and Lesnar-Strowman matches, Vince McMahon apparently felt as though the matches went perfectly because they told the story that he wants to tell on their way to WrestleMania 34.
> 
> ...



Man I don't get this at all. Everyone will see the win coming from a mile away. What will a clean Reigns win do for the product? No one will want to see rematch lol. Sorry for being negative, but it just doesn't make any sense to me.

I also think this puts Roman in a pretty questionable position creatively. What the hell are they going to do with him afterward if he beats Brock?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Don't worry guys, Stephanie is coming back to Raw. She is going to emasculate the entire roster, except Roman Reigns, he will look really strong then.
> 
> I love how they decide to start protecting finishers when it comes to Reigns.


Stephanie is better than Angle.  His line delivery fucking sucks!  Nothing he says is convincing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Man I don't get this at all. Everyone will see the win coming from a mile away. What will a clean Reigns win do for the product? No one will want to see rematch lol. Sorry for being negative, but it just doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> I also think this puts Roman in a pretty questionable position creatively. What the hell are they going to do with him afterward if he beats Brock?




Wwe deserves all the negativity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

Roman vs Asuka...streak vs streak at WM 2019.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

Roman better not beat Brock to become the Universal champ at Wrestlemania.

If that was the plan.  Then Vince needs to make a change.  His plan was leaked.  And some of the WWE's biggest critics will be given a ton of ammunition to attack the product.  Roman's boos could actually intensify.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman vs Asuka...streak vs streak at WM 2019.


Women should main event Wrestlemania this year.

Charlotte vs Alexa


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

I'd Be down for undefeated asuka vs Charlotte as mania main event


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Man I don't get this at all. Everyone will see the win coming from a mile away. What will a clean Reigns win do for the product? No one will want to see rematch lol. Sorry for being negative, but it just doesn't make any sense to me.
> 
> I also think this puts Roman in a pretty questionable position creatively. What the hell are they going to do with him afterward if he beats Brock?


He'll be like Cena was in 2005-2012. Unbeatable poster boy who destroys up and comers year in and year out. Only without the drawing ability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2017)

Sad state of times WWE is in. All the talent in the world but the lack of good writing doesn't bring out their full potential.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd Be down for undefeated asuka vs Charlotte as mania main event


Asuka can't be penciled into that spot.  What if she is a bust like Nakamura?  She needs to prove that she can get/stay over first.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman vs Asuka...streak vs streak at WM 2019.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

Aiden English beats Nakamura clean on the Wrestlemania pre-show.  Book it Vince!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

Tbh, wrestling should be more predictable. WM was always where the storylines ended and the fans got the logical happy ending they waited for all year where your Hogan triumphed over the monster heel. It's only because of that shithead HHH that heels started winning at WM. Fuck that guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka can't be penciled into that spot.  What if she is a bust like Nakamura?  She needs to prove that she can get/stay over first.


Naka isn't a bust 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tbh, wrestling should be more predictable. WM was always where the storylines ended and the fans got the logical happy ending they waited for all year where your Hogan triumphed over the monster heel. It's only because of that shithead HHH that heels started winning at WM. Fuck that guy.


The main event and who is winning has been predictable the last few years and has been won be the so called "face" what are u talking about


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

Might put rukia on ignore if he continues this reply back bait


----------



## Kuya (Sep 30, 2017)

damn, the entire 205 roster bullied the fuck out of Enzo. lol at WWE against bullying when they pull that shit.

was that in response to his backstage heat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Might put rukia on ignore if he continues this reply back bait



Have had him and Gashir on ignore for a while now. I don't mind challenges, I don't have a need for empty contrarianism though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The main event and who is winning has been predictable the last few years and has been won be the so called "face" what are u talking about



You mean like when Seth Rollins ran in and won the title in a match he wasn't part of?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have had him and Gashir on ignore for a while now. I don't mind challenges, I don't have a need for empty contrarianism though.



It's fine. It's not like I respect your views anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

Kuya said:


> damn, the entire 205 roster bullied the fuck out of Enzo. lol at WWE against bullying when they pull that shit.
> 
> was that in response to his backstage heat?



A little bit. But they're actually trying to make 205 Live into the Enzo show because they believe Enzo draws attention and ratings. Notice how the two matches on 205 this week barely got ten minutes, but they devoted multiple segments to Enzo just talking.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Might put rukia on ignore if he continues this reply back bait


Naka is floundering on the main roster.  May not be his fault.  But it is true.  Name one good feud, promo, or match.  I'll wait.

Stop giving the guy a pass!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 30, 2017)

Nakamura vs Cena was good. He's pretty much mailed in everything else, though. That match with Jinder at Summerslam was ppv pre-show level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura vs Cena was good. He's pretty much mailed in everything else, though. That match with Jinder at Summerslam was ppv pre-show level.



A horrible match with jinder.

Imagine that.

Naka vs Orton was good too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2017)

I wonder if I"m on your ignore list 

but anyways  yeah WWE seems to have gotten even lazier than usual. Vince being proud of killing his over monster for a lazy part timer like Brocky and the Roman situation just make me feel that there is no other alternative but to stop watching all together.

Hard for me to do so when I'm still invested in someone.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> damn, the entire 205 roster bullied the fuck out of Enzo. lol at WWE against bullying when they pull that shit.
> 
> was that in response to his backstage heat?



Bullying is ok when the face does it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Bullying Enzo is not actually bullying. It's giving him tough love that he requires because he's a doofus


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Enzo can become one of the best heels in the company tbh.

The ironic thing is people that hate him will probably turn and start cheering the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Nah he needs to go away. Him and Vince.

Like go away forever.

Like don't breathe.

Like dead.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 1, 2017)

Enzo is a great heel, heeling it up on 205 is making them relevant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

but when 205 live can't retort him on the mic it just buries them. 

The only way you tangle with someone who is shoveling you is to shovel back with good mic skills. None of them have it so no he's fucking up an already dead horse.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but when 205 live can't retort him on the mic it just buries them.
> 
> The only way you tangle with someone who is shoveling you is to shovel back with good mic skills. None of them have it so no he's fucking up an already dead horse.


it can be done.
Miz spanked Enzo a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> it can be done.
> Miz spanked Enzo a couple of weeks ago.


Who in all of WWE, let alone 205 Live, is Miz level on the mic to be able to verbally spank Enzo? Cena, Owens are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head. Nobody in 205 Live is better than Enzo on the mic though Neville can somewhat hang with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

The Usos could probably beat Enzo.  But you are right.  The roster doesn't have a lot of competent talkers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Speaking of Usos, no lie the Tag Team scene is the best and most consistently booked parts of both shows right now. Usos/New Day continues to deliver and Ambrose-Rollins despite my initial misgivings are a good team and against The Bar great stuff happens. I'm actually dreading when WWE neuter Ambrose and Rollins to try and get Roman over via SHIELD hype.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2017)

you are overestimating Enzo with his mic skills

there are always CRINGEY moments during every single bit of his promos. you will hear the audience in silence for a moment like it was the most awkward thing and they look like they don't understand the joke that Enzo just made

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2017)

speaking of Jinder, why doesn't he try to visit a dermatologist to get rid of his backne? 

for a WWE champ earning $$$ he sure can afford that kind of treatment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Actually now that I think about it, The Brian Kendrick could beat Enzo on the mic.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 1, 2017)

Enzo is loud and charismatic, but he isn't so great when he isn't yelling or slinging catch phrases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

WWE need to have Jinder drop ASAP to save Smackdown. Get Nakamura the belt even if its transitional but get Jinder the fuck away from it. His reign may have been hot at first due to the shock factor of him winning but now the WWE Title is a fucking joke. How did we go from Styles Phenomenal Reign, to Jinder fucking Mahal. Cena and Bray were decent reigns they were just transitional and even Orton's boring one >>> Jinder's. At least you could respect Orton as champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2017)

The Modern Day Maharaja is better than Enzo promo wise. Look at all the generated heat that Jinder made with just two episodes of SD Live.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm reading rumors that Mahal is going to carry all the way to Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm looking at the hiac card.  And I expect ticket sales to be dreadful.

I don't think Smackdown is good enough to put a PPV on anymore.  I think the Raw Brand should starting loaning Smackdown a couple of matches for all of their PPVs.  Should help boost the quality.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm reading rumors that Mahal is going to carry all the way to Wrestlemania.


If true then wow. I have nothing to say that could capture how stupid a move this would be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Enzo tosses out like a hundred one liners in his promos, hoping one of them sticks. That's why he tends to say stupid cringey shit. But even then, he's good enough to come up with all that stuff in the first place. There's not many people on the roster that can even remember their lines. 

I'm looking at you, Bayley.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo tosses out like a hundred one liners in his promos, hoping one of them sticks. That's why he tends to say stupid cringey shit. But even then, he's good enough to come up with all that stuff in the first place. There's not many people on the roster that can even remember their lines.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Bayley.



and Roman Reigns


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If true then wow. I have nothing to say that could capture how stupid a move this would be.


They will reach Impact-tier where they're letting everyone in for free by wrestlemania season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE need to have Jinder drop ASAP to save Smackdown. Get Nakamura the belt even if its transitional but get Jinder the fuck away from it. His reign may have been hot at first due to the shock factor of him winning but now the WWE Title is a fucking joke. How did we go from Styles Phenomenal Reign, to Jinder fucking Mahal. Cena and Bray were decent reigns they were just transitional and even Orton's boring one >>> Jinder's. At least you could respect Orton as champion.


Dude.  I have really enjoyed the tag team scene lately!

But it is thin when it comes to credible teams.  Raw is so thin that they took singles stars and randomly threw them into teams.

The two current feuds are great.  But I don't know who New Day and the Shield feud with next??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo tosses out like a hundred one liners in his promos, hoping one of them sticks. That's why he tends to say stupid cringey shit. But even then, he's good enough to come up with all that stuff in the first place. There's not many people on the roster that can even remember their lines.
> 
> I'm looking at you, Bayley.




Yup. Plus he has confidence in him self like no other.


Not every line will be amazing but just for the fact he writes these lines week in n week out keeps him sharp and its the reason why he's sort of a draw in the merch part n over with the crowd.

He's got that charisma n lines that could get the hottest chick when he looks like a dork. Came to my surprise I didn't know he dated liv morgan


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dude.  I have really enjoyed the tag team scene lately!
> 
> But it is thin when it comes to credible teams.  Raw is so thin that they took singles stars and randomly threw them into teams.
> 
> The two current feuds are great.  But I don't know who New Day and the Shield feud with next??


AOP should be close to getting called up. They should go to SD and feud with New Day since SD is lacking in Heel teams. Usos can feud with Gable-Benjamin. If Hype Bros go Heel they can feud with Breezango.
Discount SHIELD can feud with Hardyz or The Club.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2017)

WTF!!???

They botched Sasha and Alexa. Sasha Banks looks like a zombie 

While Alexa looks like an anemic junkie. They did not even bother including her gesture thingy where she helds the championship and slides it slowly behind her and top of her shoulder


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Alexa's championship belt pose is the best part of her entrance.  Huge mistake to not include it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I want Randy Orton to turn heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

I feel like WWE needs a dominating heel stable or something to freshen things up. And by heel stable, I don't mean the Authority or a team of jobbers like the Wyatt's. I mean like a Four Horsemen type of team. But I dunno who would fit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't know why we don't have any stables right now.  Stables are some of the most successful angles in the history of wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know why we don't have any stables right now.  Stables are some of the most successful angles in the history of wrestling.


Could have set up (Balor) Club v. Wyatt Family at No Mercy to spark life into the Wyatt/Balor feud but no we had to get a basic Balor clean win that does nothing for this dead feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

The Bar, Joe and Miz with the Miztourage running interference on the outside would be a pretty badass group I feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

@Gibbs 

Mickie is going to be important for at least a few weeks now.  And she has a chance to reintroduce herself to the Raw fans.  I would like to see her get over a little bit more.  I think she can do it.  But she should make it as easy as possible.  And I think changing her ring attire would really help.  Those bell bottoms just aren't working, at least not in my opinion.

What do you think?  A ring attire shakeup, is it a good idea?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

> *Facing Ronda Rousey in the main event of WrestleMania:*
> 
> "I hope that's the main event of _WrestleMania_. That's my dream. I hope we can make it happen. She really opened the doors for a lot of women. Having that opportunity would be huge. I don't know what her goals are, but it's just cool that she wants to be a part of our world."




This is Charlotte saying this and I really think she along with the rest of the divas need to shut the fuck up already.

You are growing tiresome with your movements and main eventing WM.


If CM Punk never got the chance to main event, none of you ever will.

Be appreciative of how you aren't treated like piece of meat with shameless matches for fuck's sakes.

God I hate the four horseman . 

Also fuck Ronda Rousey she overrated as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Goddamn Flair


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

AJ Styles was sensational in 2016.  He was selling a ton of merch.  He put on the best matches at every PPV.  And his reward was the opening match for Wrestlemania.  Not the main event.  The opening match.  Something like that makes it really hard to imagine the women main eventing the show.

(AJ having a disappointing 2017 imo.  His babyface turn killed him.)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Goddamn Flair



Black Scorpion chillin with a hard on. Poor Schiavone is hung like kid goku apparently, its why he was mesmerized by ric's dick.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I want Mark Henry back.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is Charlotte saying this and I really think she along with the rest of the divas need to shut the fuck up already.
> 
> You are growing tiresome with your movements and main eventing WM.
> 
> ...


Damn, it's just a dream of theirs. 

It's not going to happen though. Not with Vince. Ultimately, he's honestly misogynistic and messed up in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't blame the women.  They give interviews.  And they keep getting asked about main eventing Wrestlemania someday.

What are they supposed to say?  "It's never going to happen.  We aren't good enough.  Or over enough."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Charlotte and Sasha already main evented Hell in a Cell. That should last them another 20 years.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

That match went poorly btw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Damn, it's just a dream of theirs.
> 
> It's not going to happen though. Not with Vince. Ultimately, he's honestly misogynistic and messed up in general.



It's just you don't have to keep repeating it over and over. Everyone knows you want to Main event but it isn't gonna happen because we've seen talented dudes never get that shot. 

CM Punk is a big example of Vince saying I decide who main events not the crowds or the wrestlers.


So they just need to say they would love to have a match with Rousey (ugh).

I won't retract my statement on Ronda, fuck her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

CM Punk hurt the WWE badly.  And they have responded by doing everything in their power to script more and more promos.  They want to decide who gets over and to what extent.

Can't have another Punk ever!  That's their mentality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Well fuck their mentality. It was Punk that put their company back on the map with his pipebombs.

It was Punk that made wrestling fun again even if he is a tool.


I'm so sick of WWE having this retarded mentality that a wrestler can't be bigger than the company. OF COURSE IT SHOULD BE! That's how you get your stupid product to be watched more.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Honestly, the only thing the Pipe Bomb really accomplished was create a bunch of entitled smarks that think they're being cool by chanting disruptive stupid shit at shows and constantly talking about how bad the WWE is even during the times when it isn't bad. Looking at it in the more narrow and simplistic way possible...Daniel Bryan had his chance to prove to the world that vanilla midgets can be A+ players and then he turned his brain to mush taking stupid bumps and refusing to wrestle a safer style when he came back. Finn Balor got his shot and then he cemented the fact that all vanilla midgets are fragile and not to be trusted to be main eventers by getting injured as soon as he won the title. Vince will never take a chance on someone that doesn't have his seal of approval ever again. Nothing has changed and nothing will ever change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Honestly, the only thing the Pipe Bomb really accomplished was create a bunch of entitled smarks that think they're being cool by chanting disruptive stupid shit at shows and constantly talking about how bad the WWE is even during the times when it isn't bad. Looking at it in the more narrow and simplistic way possible...Daniel Bryan had his chance to prove to the world that vanilla midgets can be A+ players and then he turned his brain to mush taking stupid bumps and refusing to wrestle a safer style when he came back. Finn Balor got his shot and then he cemented the fact that all vanilla midgets are fragile and not to be trusted to be main eventers by getting injured as soon as he won the title. Vince will never take a chance on someone that doesn't have his seal of approval ever again. Nothing has changed and nothing will ever change.



but it did change. Since DB and Punk , WWE has been more attentive to ROH talent, NJPW talent, etc. 

Albeit it's more HHH doing so than Vince but it has.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Kinda, but look at the guys who are your elite main eventers these days. Jacked up huge guys like Jinder or Brock. All the ROH and NJPW have taken a backseat on the midcard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Vince was always going for the jack up roiders .

That's who he is and his family. 

The thing is he's more willing to put more athletic guys in the main event as well.


Brock vs Finn is supposed to  happen soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't think anyone believes Finn is going to do anything but get slaughtered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2017)

Yeah but before they wouldn't have wasted Brock on someone like that.




With how Brock has been built , nobody sounds deserving of beating him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Honestly, the only thing the Pipe Bomb really accomplished was create a bunch of entitled smarks that think they're being cool by chanting disruptive stupid shit at shows and constantly talking about how bad the WWE is even during the times when it isn't bad. Looking at it in the more narrow and simplistic way possible...Daniel Bryan had his chance to prove to the world that vanilla midgets can be A+ players and then he turned his brain to mush taking stupid bumps and refusing to wrestle a safer style when he came back. Finn Balor got his shot and then he cemented the fact that all vanilla midgets are fragile and not to be trusted to be main eventers by getting injured as soon as he won the title. Vince will never take a chance on someone that doesn't have his seal of approval ever again. Nothing has changed and nothing will ever change.



A bullshit argument seeing Roman was out for I believe it was 9 months in the midst of his big push. Well, the first one at least.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know why we don't have any stables right now.  Stables are some of the most successful angles in the history of wrestling.



i still think a Yakuza stable would be super lit. Nakamura is the Yakuza boss. Kota Ibushi is the Yakuza prodigy. Itami is Nakamura's right hand man. Tozawa and Tajiri as the henchman. Asuka is Asuka in the stable. Kairi wouldn't fit.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A bullshit argument seeing Roman was out for I believe it was 9 months in the midst of his big push. Well, the first one at least.



What's bullshit about it? They basically went in a holding pattern until Roman came back and had Dolph take Roman's place as being the guy that ended the Authority with a miraculous comeback at Survivor Series and then they did absolutely nothing with Dolph. There was no effort to build a different star during his absence.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i still think a Yakuza stable would be super lit. Nakamura is the Yakuza boss. Kota Ibushi is the Yakuza prodigy. Itami is Nakamura's right hand man. Tozawa and Tajiri as the henchman. Asuka is Asuka in the stable. Kairi wouldn't fit.



They tried to make a Yakuza stable with Tajiri before and then I think Tajiri was the one that told them to end it because he got death threats from the real Yakuza.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

I still say that Asuka should be a Paul Heyman girl.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A bullshit argument seeing Roman was out for I believe it was 9 months in the midst of his big push. Well, the first one at least.


We've established Vince will let it slide when it comes to Roman.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock vs Finn is supposed to  happen soon


RIP Finn. He'll probably loser faster than Brock did to Goldberg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

this wrestling thread is as dead as wrestling itself.



Thanks a lot Roman


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Nah, this thread is hot.  Lots of solid takes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

Rukia is the Roman Reigns of this thread


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

The goal behind the next superstar shakeup is to finish Smackdown off!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice of the WWE to do that as an opening for the show.  So recap of last week then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope Rollins wins this match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Rollins would get a huge pop if he curbstomped someone out of nowhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Welp Crossfit Jesus is getting scourged right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

"We all float down here Braun!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Heh, that's one way of countering Rollin's finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Rollins has that weak ass knee.  He can't beat anyone good with that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

The show is going downhill from here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Geez, so now the crowd is booing Strowman.   And now Ambrose joins the fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Fickle crowd.    Now he's getting heel heat.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Strowman is going to team up with the Miz against the Shield?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol Booker T.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

I think the only way to beat Stowman if your are not a super heavy weight is gimmick matches.  Remember Kalisto has a win over the guy with that stupid dumpster match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Why are these women just hanging around?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Fuck sakes, didn't we get this crap during the "Piggy" James garbage. 

Speaking of nonsense, Wyatt's cutting a promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

What?  Alexa and Nia are friends again?  And Emma and Alicia are on good terms with them?

What is going on here???


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Why does Elias hate every city?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What?  Alexa and Nia are friends again?  And Emma and Alicia are on good terms with them?
> 
> What is going on here???



Logic a shit when it comes with creative and it's women's division.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Bwhahahaha!  Let Elias finish!!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

so instead of "fat" they are going with old? gtfo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fickle crowd.    Now he's getting heel heat.


Kinda proves that Ambrose and Rollins are best babyfaces at the moment 

Which doesn't say much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Meh, nothing new when Titus is still jobbing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Elias has the best record in the WWE, other than Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Insults getting to Mickie!?  What we saw were preschool shit compared to what went on during the "Piggy" James fiasco.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kinda proves that Ambrose and Rollins are best babyfaces at the moment
> 
> Which doesn't say much



Just goes to show how the shield members should be the top dogs of the company, Stroman is the most over guy on the roster and even they are booing him in front of the shield.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Alicia Fox is the last person that should be laughing at Mickie.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Just goes to show how the shield members should be the top dogs of the company, Stroman is the most over guy on the roster and even they are booing him in front of the shield.


Vince only wants one top dawg though. Albeit it would benefit him more having the three of them share a spot. 

Problem is how do you get people to hate or love the other two as loudly as Roman is hated


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Who is Asuka facing?  And will they do anything to build up the match?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Bring out the lifeguard chair.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Boring match.  Tough to have an exciting match with Nia.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Elias has the best record in the WWE, other than Asuka.


Goldberg


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Sloppy spear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Goldberg


He lost to Brock in seconds though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Please end this boring match.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

*That* is how you book Mickie!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Well I'm guessing Mickie is getting her well deserved push after all that garbage she had to put up with creative and Steph in the past.  I'm hoping her standing tall here transitions into a title reign of sorts.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Looks like Mickie is getting a title shot at TLC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Those boos coming from the crowd for Enzo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Good job by WWE.  That is the reaction they want for Enzo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope Jinder wins.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

OH IT"S TRUE!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol, I thought she was bout to use his TNA schtick and say it's "Damn Real!"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Kurt Angle is terrible.  He can't even say TLC right.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Nice to see the spotlight finally back on Mickie. Now I hope she wins at TLC and has a feud with Asuka. FInish what they started at Takeover Toronto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol, so much for ridding them coattails going from the crowd reaction for Jason Jordan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Jason Jordan sucks!  Booooooooooo!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

WWE is trying so hard to get this clown cheered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Those mix reactions by the fans to Roman.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Notice how they are lined up.

Far left is the top face, far right is the top heel.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Dana Brooke is still on Raw??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Roman bout to become a grand slam champion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Roman getting cheered because he's kicking ass and not cutting promos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Look at this.  Miz and company having to put in that heel work to get Roman those face cheers.   Holy shit SmackDown was robbed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Call off the match ref.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Rhyno and Slater still the dumbest dudes in the company.  Why didn't they join the Entourage?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Slater don't wanna feed his kids.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Roman showing Nakamura how he could solve the Singh Bros problem in like two minutes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Why do I feel like Joe is gonna run in and cost Roman the match?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2017)

So the bar going to come down and save Miz?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Another commercial break

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

I would feel a lot better if Maryse were out there.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman bout to become a grand slam champion


There no more European title doe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

The crowd reaction during this match. 

Huh, so that's how they are setting up the Shield reunion.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2017)

Miz just kicked out of a superman punch?!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2017)

Well this is a better grouping than Bo and Axl with Miz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Miz just kicked out of a superman punch?!?



Well it's his signature so I'm not surprised.   Now if he kicked up from the spear that would be something.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

THAT'S WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU MESS WITH THE MIZ!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

So another humiliate Enzo segment to close out the show then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So another humiliate Enzo segment to close out the show then.


Sasha heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Hopefully Bray beats this midget.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Boooooooooooooo Balor!  You can't talk!!!  Shut up!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

You know that background music is not helping Wyatt's promo.   Holy shit can it get more hokey.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Bray revealing that Abigail is Cthulhu.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Bray, unveil a new cult family member!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Paige is alive!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Bray also telling Finn that he's got a woman inside him.

Bray confirmed for first transgender WWE world champion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know that background music is not helping Wyatt's promo.   Holy shit can it get more hokey.


Bray deserves credit.  He tries really hard to make all of this convincing.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2017)

Paige.

Or if Sanity suddenly lose their title, get called up as new family with Nikki Cross as Abigail.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Asuka makes her tv debut tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Honestly bring in Hamada is you want a talent that can go strike for strike with Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Ugh.  Another women's tag match?  This is lazy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOO Bayley!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Emma and Alicia about to do the job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Holy shit, Alicia Fox still has a job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol, isn't Fox suppose to be a heel yet she's slapping hands with the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, isn't Fox suppose to be a heel yet she's slapping hands with the crowd.


She has a pass to do what she wants since there is no story for her right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Alicia Fox is stealing Enzo's gimmick of being a heel that high fives kids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Sasha and Alicia windmilling punches at each other was goddamn embarassing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Someone refresh my memory but hasn't Fox won cleanly on Sasha at one point of her career?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Someone refresh my memory but hasn't Fox won cleanly on Sasha at one point of her career?


Yes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Who's bright idea was to give THIS match ten minutes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

"I DON'T LISTEN TO RULES!!!"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

They are stalling until Survivor Series Ghost.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "I DON'T LISTEN TO RULES!!!"



Legit Booker has sung that woman's praises.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Bayley is going to win because wwe wants to give her some momentum.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Bayley runs in and botches about three things in thirty seconds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

So the heel turn was from Emma, a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

So was that really Paige, or could it have been Rosemary?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So was that really Paige, or could it have been Rosemary?



That was Bray using his tumblr gender fluid identity of Brayanna Wyatt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So was that really Paige, or could it have been Rosemary?



Sadly Rosemary is still with that sinking ship of a company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Is Enzo main eventing RAW again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Holy shit, please shut up.  "You can't teach that"  It called public speaking and it can be taught at the junior colleges.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Enzo has athleticism


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Here comes Cass?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Asuka should beat him for the title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Holy fuck, Noam Dar looks like even more of a jobber this week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Graves gonna beat Enzo up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

This verbal burial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

WWE was right...the fans don't realize Enzo is annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE was right...the fans don't realize Enzo is annoying.


how could they not?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Kalisto, bought time the midget joined 205


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Joblisto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Kalisto.   Well he does have a win over Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Kalisto sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Why does Kallisto look out of shape?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Shield reunion time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Satisfying to see Enzo knocked out.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Next week Shield Reunion in the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Next week Shield Reunion in the ring.


Miz, The Bar & Strowman vs Shield


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Roman was just sitting there selling his ribs for an hour. Why wasn't he getting medical attention?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 2, 2017)

People don't realize that no one cared about the CW or 205 live until Enzo won the belt.

He's putting the entire division over.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 2, 2017)

Enzo was right he did make 205 relevant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

The hell was that.   Roman with that jilted lover look when the other two walked away.   Are they planning on a Boku no Shield type story line.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2017)

Fatlisto


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell was that.   Roman with that jilted lover look when the other two walked away.   Are they planning on a Boku no Shield type story line.


Dont make fun of MHA


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Enzo is the champ!  And if you ain't down with that, I got two words for ya!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont make fun of MHA



Boku no Pico, I was referencing that.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo is the champ!  And if you ain't down with that, I got two words for ya!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2017)

Enzo should bury Kalisto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

So it's a Shield reunion soon.   Well that could work in Roman's favor when it comes to promos then as he can have Seth be his mouthpiece when it comes to verbally facing off with the Miz.  I mean we pretty much saw how he did with his verbal sparring with Cena and that was with another face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Kalisto's physique looks even worse than Enzo's.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So it's a Shield reunion soon.   Well that could work in Roman's favor when it comes to promos then as he can have Seth be his mouthpiece when it comes to verbally facing off with the Miz.  I mean we pretty much saw how he did with his verbal sparring with Cena and that was with another face.



Seth is an even worse promo than Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Seth would get humiliated by the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth is an even worse promo than Roman.





Rukia said:


> Seth would get humiliated by the Miz.



And that's the problem.  Miz is going to run verbal rings around the Shield in promos and Roman is the guy the company is pushing to be the face.   Miz is going to have to dial it back or Roman, Seth, and Dean are going to need the writers to be at their S game with their promos.  And then it's going to be up to them to deliver it in a convincing manner.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Vince just needs to tell the Miz to eat the L verbally.  Lay down for Roman, Seth, and Dean.

Or let Sheamus talk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean used to be a good promo but now he's too in love with being a goofball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

If there is going to be a Sister Abigail.  Then she pretty much has to win every match.  Book her to be invincible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2017)

Oh shit not another Sheild reign of terror


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2017)

None of the shield are good promos which is why they aren't drawing as main eventers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2017)

WWE will never have a decent main event match if they solely focus on talentless fucks like Roman Reigns.

Remember G1 climax Naito vs Omega??? That’s a fucking 5 star match with both of them pulling every moves and finishers in their arsenal with countering and multiple kick outs. 

WWE would never be able to replicate this kind of shit if their main eventers only have 3 moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boku no Pico, I was referencing that.


Oh.....son of a


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Why does Kurt Angle keep making all of these stipulations to protect Enzo??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)

Felt good not watching a lick of Raw last night.

Had a dream ST posted in here tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Why not watch it?  The show needs people like you that are critical of it before it can change.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

You guys overrate Miz.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys overrate Miz.


It's either people overrate him or underrate him.

He's no main eventer


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2017)

Miz is the least protected superstar but he's never injured. Excellent performer and an all around workhorse. Something, Roman could never be.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)

I disagree about least protected. He's about to be close to breaking the IC record. He's beat guys like Jeff Hardy recently.
I think you mistaken for not having a lot of stuff to do as much as he did on SD as not being protected.
He's looks like a complete joke in a ring with guys like Joe, Braun, Roman, Brock, and so on. 
DA was right about the overreacting about Miz. He does have main event level mic skills tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys overrate Miz.


I will fight you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

Im saying hes pretty much allowed to shoot at the hip while everyone else is held down. Other Cena and Roman of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

You guys talk how Deans promos suck now. Well Duh! Babyfaces are made to look like pussies while heels get to be bad ass. Except Strong man but thats cause hes a monster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Whatadrag's obsession with Soultaker is reaching yandere levels.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2017)

I always felt the Mizard should have got on the roids at one point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I always felt the Mizard should have got on the roids at one point.


 Hes fine. Hes not scrawny like Ambrose. All he needs is to pump some more iron and he'll be set


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whatadrag's obsession with Soultaker is reaching yandere levels.


I feel like naruto chasing down sasuke

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2017)

they put respect on my boy aj name and gave him a 90 on 2k


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

I bought my tickets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

So starting SmackDown off with Mahal and Nakamura with a numbers beat down after quotes were said.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

I want Mahal to win this feud and finally move on to a feud that doesn't suck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Hmm, two former TNA going off against each other.  Well at least this gives Roode some momentum against Ziggler at the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want Mahal to win this feud and finally move on to a feud that doesn't suck.


Shut up.

Mahal needs to lose the belt and go back to jobbing.

This is what everyone deserves for calling Ambrose title reign the worst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

> As seen on last night's episode of _WWE Monday Night RAW_, Bray Wyatt teased finally introducing Sister Abigail, who was believed to be dead in storyline.  that  will NOT be introducing a female character, but rather Bray Wyatt will wrestle at _TLC_ as Sister Abigail. Wyatt will reportedly wear a different outfit, similar to Balor having a different look for The Demon gimmick.



Also this...............whoever's a Bray Wyatt fan ......I'm sorry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also this...............whoever's a Bray Wyatt fan ......I'm sorry



FFS, I know the guy needs a change in his gimmick but damn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up.
> 
> Mahal needs to lose the belt and go back to jobbing.
> 
> This is what everyone deserves for calling Ambrose title reign the worst



Well Jinder needs to be holding that tin for their India tour this coming December because the WWE thinks a Canadian will be a big draw there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Hmm, so Mr. 10 gets the win over Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

Funny how Corbin regrets everything now


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also this...............whoever's a Bray Wyatt fan ......I'm sorry


What the fuck...so Bray is gonna be in drag?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2017)

Welp that was a quick match with Orton standing tall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Tranny Wyatt is a direct result of Bray wrestling Goldust so much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also this...............whoever's a Bray Wyatt fan ......I'm sorry



I'm sure Bray must be excited about this.

It sounds right down the alley of the Funkasaurus gimmick or Stardust.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Didn't watch.  I'm expecting terrible ratings tomorrow.  Going to be very curious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

What?!  What?!  What?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Jinder has never hit his finisher correctly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Ziggler comes out to this on Sunday.


And the crowd would support him over Roode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

I also want the Legend Killer theme.  Rusev mentioned the gimmick on Rusev Day.  So bring back the goddamn music!  Better song and you will reel in the nostalgia crowd.  Easy thrill for the audience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

My preferences for Hell in a Cell:

Kevin Owens
The Usos
AJ Styles
Jinder Mahal
Charlotte
Ziggler
Rusev
Gable/Shelton

Predictions:

Owens
The New Day
Baron Corbin
Jinder Mahal
Charlotte
Bobby Roode
Rusev
Gable and Shelton


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2017)

I AM PERFECTION and BURN IN MY LIGHT please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I AM PERFECTION and BURN IN MY LIGHT please


Easy pop.  Easy way to reinvigorate both characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2017)

Felt good not watching 

I'll be in for hitc tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I also want the Legend Killer theme.  Rusev mentioned the gimmick on Rusev Day.  So bring back the goddamn music!  Better song and you will reel in the nostalgia crowd.  Easy thrill for the audience.


Too bad shit taste Orton hates the theme tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What?!  What?!  What?!


Man that was terrible, they gotta come up with better material than that little elementary school 'sticks and stones' bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2017)

Is Fozzy good music for its genre? 

I just heard a song and actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2017)

Fozzy is popular with old people.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 4, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Get it Shane!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2017)

Should have tapped it .

Would have been lulzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Shane always looks blown up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2017)

He's an old man of course he is.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2017)

He still don't look as blown up as Goldberg always did in his last run. Dude was gassing while cutting promos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Bo Dallas has the same 2K ranking as Eva Marie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Nikki Cross made it into the fatal four way at Takeover.  Not sure why.

I hope she wins the title though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2017)

War games at take over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

NXT > Smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Love that someone in the crowd was chanting "Ruby sucks".  I don't see the appeal at all!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Great thread.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

205 Live is better than Smackdown now.  The fans should arrive to the show late.  Save their energy for the cruiserweights!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 205 Live is better than Smackdown now.  The fans should arrive to the show late.  Save their energy for the cruiserweights!


And. You. Can't. Teach. That!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

That drunk korean woman needs to be smashed


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

Btw, is Roman Reigns directly related to Tama Tonga and Tanga Lo?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Btw, is Roman Reigns directly related to Tama Tonga and Tanga Lo?



No. Roman is Samoan. They are...Tongan...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Roman Reigns has the best rating in WWE2K18.  The best rating ever actually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Female highest ratings:

Asuka - 87
Alexa Bliss - 85
Charlotte- 85
Nikki Bella - 85
Naomi - 85

What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

don't tell me Roman has 94


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2017)

Shouldn't Brock and Braun have higher overalls than Roman?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

War games is back everyone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> War games at take over



Just read that.  Wonder if WWE will keep the original format as there were no pin falls but submissions and knockouts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just read that.  Wonder if WWE will keep the original format as there were no pin falls but submissions and knockouts.



Knowing Hunter he'll respect old traditions


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

Well if they are bringing that those types of gimmick matches I wonder if we'll be hearing of the Doomsday Cage Match being brought back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

I'd rather NXT this year go by

NXT Halloween Havoc 


Give themselves a nice chance to change how NXT looks


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shouldn't Brock and Braun have higher overalls than Roman?



they have to suck up to Roman to make him go over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah Roman should be higher than 94.

99 works better


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> don't tell me Roman has 94


95.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2017)

Wasting a match as iconic as War Games on that vanilla midget freak show NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 95.



WTF? that's not even justifiable. FUCK


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wasting a match as iconic as War Games on that vanilla midget freak show NXT.


Vince act like he's scared to touch war games which is why NXT is doing it instead of the main roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince act like he's scared to touch war games which is why NXT is doing it instead of the main roster.



In all honesty they could have used it for one of the SmackDown's PPV.   With how Vince has pillaged the better of their roster and how the show has been going lately, something like War Games would help out a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince act like he's scared to touch war games which is why NXT is doing it instead of the main roster.


It could have been The Shield v the Wyatt Family v The Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> WTF? that's not even justifiable. FUCK


He's da Big Dawg!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty they could have used it for one of the SmackDown's PPV.   With how Vince has pillaged the better of their roster and how the show has been going lately, something like War Games would help out a bit.



Eh as Rukia stated the best feud that would have worked with Wargames  would have been Wyatts vs Shield vs Club

.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

what is Braun and Brock's rating?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Braun is in the 80's.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Braun is in the 80's.



Don't tell me he's as slow as Big Show?? That's not accurate af.

Enzo should be 68 at best


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Female highest ratings:
> 
> Asuka - 87
> Alexa Bliss - 85
> ...



Charlotte should be a 90, real talk. Asuka only beats losers like Bayley or Ember Moon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Ember is lower than Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Charlotte, Sasha, Asuka, Alexa.  That should be the top four.  And in that order.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't wait until that Dakota Kai DLC where she's higher than Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Goddamn Sasha just crushed Bayley at Marvel v Capcom!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

It's interesting that Impact Wrestling has been removing GFW from their intros but these recorded show with their titles having GFW still on them makes it look odd.  Honestly Anthem really needs to lock down some definite deals on what names to call their product before changing it's name brand again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting that Impact Wrestling has been removing GFW from their intros but these recorded show with their titles having GFW still on them makes it look odd.  Honestly Anthem really needs to lock down some definite deals on what names to call their product before changing it's name brand again.


I'm sorry man but GFW needs to die already. These last few years have been utterly pathetic attempts to still live.

Just rest in peace already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm sorry man but GFW needs to die already. These last few years have been utterly pathetic attempts to still live.
> 
> Just rest in peace already



I'm having to agree on that.  I really want to support the product but holy shit if it's not one thing (Dixie) then it another (Hardy's litigation)and another (Jarrett "sent" home).  Anthem currently is trying to make money back from the product they purchased that is TNA but the Jarrett situation is going make it a third time the company has had to make a name change.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm having to agree on that.  I really want to support the product but holy shit if it's not one thing (Dixie) then it another (Hardy's litigation)and another (Jarrett "sent" home).  Anthem currently is trying to make money back from the product they purchased that is TNA but the Jarrett situation is going make it a third time the company has had to make a name change.



Sucks that you  have to deal with that but it's like, if an organization isn't sturdy and construct enough, it won't last long. All these lawsuits, drama issues, and not selling to Billie or to WWE for the library have shown me that they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

Well currently looking at Masters.  Damn the guy shrunk a bit in muscle mass.  



Dean Ambrose said:


> Sucks that you  have to deal with that but it's like, if an organization isn't sturdy and construct enough, it won't last long. All these lawsuits, drama issues, and not selling to *Billie* or to WWE for the library have shown me that they don't know what they're doing.



I remember that situation with Corgan.  Holy shit the man was taken advantage by Dixie and co.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well currently looking at Masters.  Damn the guy shrunk a bit in muscle mass.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that situation with Corgan.  Holy shit the man was taken advantage by Dixie and co.




Yeah and now he's gone, and now Anthem is stuck with a valueless product. 

That's what you get for 'outsmarting' yourselves


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, Hardyz-lite vs CAW option 1 and option 2.  

Wondering what happen to Hernandez though, he was LAX's strong man of the team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2017)

Honestly, how in the hell is the Allie character getting better fan reactions than the girl she is copying from the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2017)

Damn.  Summer Rae is hot.  Check out her ig.  Someone needs to explain to me why WWE has nothing for her.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Female highest ratings:
> 
> Asuka - 87
> Alexa Bliss - 85
> ...


Where is Mickie?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Where is Mickie?


80.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 6, 2017)

Is Kairi Sane inspired by One Piece?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Is Kairi Sane inspired by One Piece?


I think so.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2017)

Kairi was into yachting and boating when she was a teenager, so that's why she calls herself a pirate princess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

SHE CAN RIDE MY BOAT ALL.DAY.LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

Sanity can't wrestle tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2017)

The only reason we never had War Games on the Main Roster because Vince ALWAYS shoots the idea down according to former WWE creative writers.

Since Nose can pretty much do whatever he wants on NXT, there a chance we may see War Games at a Survivor Series next year.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2017)

Who knew Triple K would save the dubya dubya eee


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2017)

Nose has a decent wrestling mind as long as he's not booking himself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

No one wants Nakamoron in War Games.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sanity can't wrestle tho.


the had  a good match with authors of pain last take over so just add adam cole and company.
in for a hell of match.



The Juice Man said:


> Nose has a decent wrestling mind as long as he's not booking himself.



yeah dude politic hard back in the day but it proves of how good he and he knows whats right.... in the past for himself but now the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2017)

also Dana White recently revealed Brock is under contract until August 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Eric Young is actually the worst part of Sanity.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2017)

Making it a three team War Games seems like a bad idea to me. The last time there was a three team War Games, it was a total clusterfuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2017)

I've never seen a war games tbh.

and you guys were like "they need to put these type of things on the main roster." meanwhile wwe announced star cade and its not even gonna be on the network. So there you go with that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2017)

War Games was WCW's ultimate feud ending match between a group of people. Like, The Authority vs Cena's team at the Survivor Series match a few years ago should have been a War Games. In most War Games, every member on both teams ended up bleeding and they would only submit because something horrific is happening to them (Like one year, they had the Road Warriors shoving a spike into some guy's eye). The greatest match in WCW history is often said to be War Games 92 between Sting's team and The Dangerous Alliance.

Anyhow, making it three teams dilutes the concept in my mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> War Games was WCW's ultimate feud ending match between a group of people. Like, The Authority vs Cena's team at the Survivor Series match a few years ago should have been a War Games. In most War Games, every member on both teams ended up bleeding and they would only submit because something horrific is happening to them (Like one year, they had the Road Warriors shoving a spike into some guy's eye). The greatest match in WCW history is often said to be War Games 92 between Sting's team and The Dangerous Alliance.
> 
> Anyhow, making it three teams dilutes the concept in my mind.


damn that match got 5 stars


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

war games is just a glorified hardcore 6-man tornado match


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Eric Young is actually the worst part of Sanity.



i thought it was alexander wolfe? he's enzo tier in the ring for me imo.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2017)

92' War Games is the best one no doubt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i thought it was alexander wolfe? he's enzo tier in the ring for me imo.


Nah Wolfe has improved massively and being in a Tag Team helps masks his flaws. That being said I still would say he's the weakest link of Sanity. Young is fine as the leader figure. Big Damo nails the big brute role well. Nikki Cross

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2017)

When WhatCulture releases an actual way to get the WWE Title back to relevance but you know WWE is having Jinder retain until Mania

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah Wolfe has improved massively and being in a Tag Team helps masks his flaws. That being said I still would say he's the weakest link of Sanity. Young is fine as the leader figure. Big Damo nails the big brute role well. Nikki Cross



Big Damo can move tho. He’s like Hanson of War Machine. Young deserves to be leader too and can work a decent match if needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Big Damo can move tho. He’s like Hanson of War Machine. Young deserves to be leader too and can work a decent match if needed.


When the eventual AOP vs. Sanity rematch before AOP gets called up happens I want to see Young and Damo as the defenders with Wolfe and Cross on the sidelines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

The AJ Styles US Open Challenge could have been fun.

But this Corbin feud has hurt it immensely.  And I actually think Corbin is going to win on Sunday.

What a waste!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2017)

Elias Samson is the real guy that needs to get a main event push. 

He has the looks, talent and charisma too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Jinder Mahal is being advertised for future WWE events as a 2-time WWE Champion.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Mick Foley needs to stop kissing Stephanie's ass!  What a joke this guy is now!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

WWE must have big plans for Dakota Kai.  She is beating the new chosen one Bianca BelAir at house shows.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When WhatCulture releases an actual way to get the WWE Title back to relevance but you know WWE is having Jinder retain until Mania


Crediting those that decided to do away with their top talent isn't something I'd listen to


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 6, 2017)

Put Elias in the IC title picture.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a crime that Elias hasn't been included in a major feud yet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Enzo is so much better as a heel.  Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> SHE CAN RIDE MY BOAT ALL.DAY.LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG.








ITADAKIMASU

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2017)

Kuya said:


> ITADAKIMASU



Oh my fucking..... 

Dat thiccness. Oh shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a crime that Elias hasn't been included in a major feud yet.



Elias can be the next Y2J. He’s really talented and can be the go to top heel after Roman Reigns.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

I was just listening to Aleister Black's Badass Theme and then went to his Wiki Page,

Look at his bio in the NXT Section



Aleister Black is better than Baron Corbin, its true but damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2017)

Kuya said:


> ITADAKIMASU


I'd go Blacked on her.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2017)

Id set sail for Kairi's Booty

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2017)

Aleister Black is the future. He’s like a more edgier and better Steve Blackman. Entrance is the best on NxT too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh boy nightmare incoming. I guess it makes sense. One way for them to continue storylines throughout the year is to have a shock title loss, and then a shock title gain.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Legend said:


> Id set sail for Kairi's Booty


Women's wrestling is on fire right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2017)

So according to WF
"The current advertising for the upcoming WWE tour of India has Jinder Mahal listed as a '*two-time WWE Champion*' for the December shows. There is speculation Mahal could lose the title between now and December, regaining it before the tour.

Jinder's next title defense will be against Nakamura this Sunday at WWE Hell In A Cell."

I want to shoot Vince and Road Dogg


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't want Jinder to be champ.  And I don't want Nakamura to be champ.  No matter what happens tomorrow night.. we lose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So according to WF
> "The current advertising for the upcoming WWE tour of India has Jinder Mahal listed as a '*two-time WWE Champion*' for the December shows. There is speculation Mahal could lose the title between now and December, regaining it before the tour.
> 
> Jinder's next title defense will be against Nakamura this Sunday at WWE Hell In A Cell."
> ...



They are going to tour in India pretty soon. Jinder is going to lose to Shinsuke at Hell in A Cell and win it front of HIS PEOPLE when they do the India tour.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamura hasn't done anything to deserve the title.  Him winning is almost as bad as Jinder.

All I know is that Rusev better win tomorrow night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Prime Smackdown. What the hell happened??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

205 live now ranks 7th on most watched shows on the network, previously it wasn't in the top10.

Heel Enzo is a top5 draw in WWE right now??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Enzo as a heel is ten times more entertaining than babyface Enzo.  He had gotten repetitive.  And he desperately needed a change.

Almost all of the characters need to evolve periodically.

I'm sick to death of this Bayley/Sasha friendship story.  Please just let Sasha kick her ass already!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2017)

The only thing that make people tune in to 205 live is for the Enzo beat down.

I’d pay real money just to see him get his ass kicked by everyone in the locker roon


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The only thing that make people tune in to 205 live is for the Enzo beat down.
> 
> I’d pay real money just to see him get his ass kicked by everyone in the locker roon


Thats how old school heels draw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The only thing that make people tune in to 205 live is for the Enzo beat down.
> 
> I’d pay real money just to see him get his ass kicked by everyone in the locker roon


In that sense he may be the top heel in the company.  Because I don't actually want to see a guy like the Miz get beat up; I cheer for him.

They have to be careful though.  I will stop enjoying the Enzo beat downs if I start to like him.  And verbally owning the cruisers every week is going to get him a lot of cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> In that sense he may be the top heel in the company.  Because I don't actually want to see a guy like the Miz get beat up; I cheer for him.
> 
> They have to be careful though.  I will stop enjoying the Enzo beat downs if I start to like him.  And verbally owning the cruisers every week is going to get him a lot of cheers.


He needs to continue to have backstage heat and smart fans will like him. I want to hear stories of how he walked by taker backstage without acknowledging him or how he didn't tip on a 100$ tab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So according to WF
> "The current advertising for the upcoming WWE tour of India has Jinder Mahal listed as a '*two-time WWE Champion*' for the December shows. There is speculation Mahal could lose the title between now and December, regaining it before the tour.
> 
> Jinder's next title defense will be against Nakamura this Sunday at WWE Hell In A Cell."
> ...


I can't believe they don't realize you can't just go and manufacture a top star out of nowhere.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm sick to death of this Bayley/Sasha friendship story.  Please just let Sasha kick her ass already!


That ship sailed a long time ago for that storyline. They should have done it while interest was high around WM. Now its in fucking october, wwe drops the ball yet again? no kiddin!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Gonna need WWE to come in clutch tonight. Need to be in a good mood going to bed as I got an interview tomorrow I'm kind nervous AF for.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2017)

What if Bayley turns heel instead of Sasha?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What if Bayley turns heel instead of Sasha?


Honestly would anyone care about it anymore? WWE should have pulled the trigger around WM but have kept dicking around so much that now a Bayley/Sasha feud doesn't hold the appeal it did months ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> What if Bayley turns heel instead of Sasha?


Not as good, but better than nothing.  the point is that the wwe needs to shake things up in that relationship.  They can't keep trotting out Bayley and Sasha together and having Sasha do Bayley's arm wave thing with her in the ring, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2017)

WWE's dicking around with every good heel turn. 

God I fucking hate them 


Also I expect tonight to have worst main event match in a long while.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I actually kind of think Shane needs to win.  

WWE has apparently decided to make him a part time performer.  An attraction.  He needs to win once in a while if WWE wants us to consider him a legitimate threat in his matches.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> *I actually kind of think Shane needs to win.*
> 
> WWE has apparently decided to make him a part time performer.  An attraction.  He needs to win once in a while if WWE wants us to consider him a legitimate threat in his matches.


No


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm laughing because of how absurd it is.

I'm prepared for the worst tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Watching an old raw from 2005 and its ridiculous how they tried to keep Lita face for so long after she cheated on Matt. Crowd wasn't buying it at all. lol They keep interrupting the promo she's having with Trish with "you screwed matt".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

This is what I want:

Owens
AJ
Charlotte
Jinder
Ziggler
Rusev
Usos

Hopefully WWE delivers.  But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 8, 2017)

Where does KO go after this though?
Maybe into a Jinder/Nakamura feud?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

KO is getting moved to the RAW brand.  He's being advertised for Raw house shows.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> KO is getting moved to the RAW brand.  He's being advertised for Raw house shows.


and who's moving to smackdown? they are going to have someone fill his spot right??


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> and who's moving to smackdown? they are going to have someone fill his spot right??


Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Smackdown would be lucky to get Apollo Crews for Kevin.  A guy that head butts his boss, beats up Shane McMahon every week, and threatens to sue the company is a loose cannon.  He has no trade value.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

The only use Bayley has left is a lesbian storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Dillinger added to the AJ match means Corbin is going over Dillinger. AJ will probably face Nakamura for the strap in-between Jinder winning it back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I hate that plan.  Both of them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Jobsuke Jobbermura can't even stop the Singh brothers while Roman would've destroyed both of them before the match even started.

That's the difference between a loser with only an entrance and the BIG DAWG

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ratings are really going to plummet if Nakamoron is champ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Jobbermura is Jason Jordan with a better entrance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Aiden English sounds like Kermit the frog.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

The only reason I wouldn't bury the guy if I were booking is because I don't want to alienate Kairi or Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Charlotte not saying she's gonna win because she's a stylin', profilin', wheelin' dealin', kiss the boys and make them cry one true diamond of professional wrestling WOOOOO!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shelton Benjamin should be in the US title picture.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost.  I wish you were booking this show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ should be WWE champion

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ should turn heel.  This good guy character isn't as good.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Did Renee really say that the show is sold out??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn this video package going in hard. KO dropped truths.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm hoping this is a long term plan for KO.  McMahon, HHH, and company make it their mission to humiliate and crush KO for months.  And in the process KO becomes more of a babyface and is sort of an Austin-type character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn are they opening up with Shane vs. KO?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn are they opening up with Shane vs. KO?


Tag match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Tag Match is first. MOTN incoming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Owens better not try climbing the cell. That would be slower than Khali climbing the Punjabi prison.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Paige should come out and help Natalya.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Real sign of SmackDown's whacked-out priorities when the WWE title program is the worst thing going on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Paige should help The New Day win, celebrate exclusively with Xavier Woods and then they never explain why on camera.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Get Kofi out of the cell if he isn't wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

It rubs me the wrong way that they aren't more respectful of the Usos here.  The Usos have had an incredible year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

I like that Big E didn't do the "BECAAAAAUUUUSE" thing in its entirety to evoke the seriousness of the cell
Also Usos + Red & Black = Win


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I actually really enjoyed the Rollins/Owens cage match last year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Big E may be dead


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Did this shit start??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Woods is dead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

DIDN'T THIS MAN WOODS JUST RECOVER FROM A KNEE INJURY HOW ARE YOU GOING TO DO A SPOT LIKE THAT HOLY FUCK


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Big E is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

What is the ref doing?  The handcuffs are legal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Big E needs a mean streak.  He has underachieved tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

This is a good match.  But too many props imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

The Usos look like the fuckin' Los Boricuas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

USOS GOATsssssssssssssss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Holy shit, one of the Usos landed face-first on Xavier Woods' knee


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

I want more of this feud, props to both teams

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuck that's gotta be at least 4.75

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Kofi should turn on Xavier right now.  Blame him for the loss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

Usos were stale, then reinvent themselves with the war paint and become a hot team. Usos become stale again, then they reinvent themselves with this penitentiary gimmick and become a hot team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm getting E&C vs Hardy vibes from this rivalry. Holy shit, that was 4* IMO. Ppv after Ppv they deliver, and MOTN is my bet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

They should just send the Women out now because whoever has to follow THAT match is utterly screwed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

The Usos have benefited due to the brand split.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They should just send the Women out now because whoever has to follow THAT match is utterly screwed.


Send out Nakamura and Jinder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Great match, but didn't like some of the no-selling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

RUSEV NUMBER ONE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

You know a feud is great when I don't even GAF about the hot potato stuff because the matches are so damn good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ match is a Triple Threat now? I can see Corbin going over Tye so AJ can drop the US Title without actually losing and set up Tye/Corbin for the US Title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuckin' Aiden English only sings one note.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Great match, but didn't like some of the no-selling.


Too many props, especially kendo sticks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Rusev isn't the heel in this feud.  He has done nothing wrong.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuck SHIELD vs Bar and Miz at SS. I want Usos v. Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Randy Orton desperately needs a good PPV match.  Holy shit does his resume suck this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Please let Rusev win for once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Wwe is missing a goat oppertunity, have Tye go over Corbin and start a fued between DB & Styles that leads to a WM match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Rusev needs to reunite with Lana.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

i hope this match lasts less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

if Randy doesn't go to Raw, they should have him feud with AJ next i guess?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Please let Rusev win for once.


Orton is probably going to bury him like Bray.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

there's no chemistry here and they did a bad job of building this feud


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias this guy is hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

That ending was dumb and lame. Orton should've got stuck in the Accolade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Booooooo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Crowd barely cheering.  They knew Rusev needed this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Randy Orton is the male Bayley.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Orton defo needed that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Tye Dillinger has even stupider hair than Randy Orton does.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Orton needs to retire.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't like Dillinger.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Orton needs to retire.


He definitely needs a heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I hope AJ wins.  Corbin sucks.  He has a low ceiling.  And him as champion is bad for Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Corbin with dat goth emo bullshit entrance


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ does have a tall task.  I don't think anyone can carry Corbin to a good match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ Styles vs these two in a triple threat is like if RAW booked Roman in a triple threat match with Curtis Axel and Heath Slater and making us think those two are in his league.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

what is the crowd chanting at Corbin? something remix?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Corbin is tall.  He isn't powerful.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> what is the crowd chanting at Corbin? something remix?


"Where's your briefcase?"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Corbin winning the title could kill the crowd.  It's risky.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2017)

I want Corbin to win so AJ can get out of the fucking midcard.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

AJ didn't have the strength for that Styles Clash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Smackdown is the worst wrestling show since 1999 WCW Thunder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamura is winning tonight, I called it boys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Honestly that was a great match. Wasn't expecting it to be as good as it was. Corbin winning was smartly booked. AJ does the work and he slinks in for the kill.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

They real for not letting aj take the pin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They real for not letting aj take the pin


Nah as soon as Tye was in the match I knew AJ was dropping the belt but wasn't sure who they'd let win. All I knew was 100% AJ wasn't eating the pin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I guess we're getting Nakalazy vs Styles at WM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Did these fools seriously just bleep out "Neidhart"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Enjoyed HIAC so far. Usos/New Day never disappoints. Orton/Rusev was a good match just didn't like the finish (should have let Rusev win with the Accolade Out of Nowhere). And Triple Threat was good and had a smartly booked finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Charlotte to win and Carmella to cash in?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Natalya has a really shitty entrance with zero posing or hype.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Natalya as champ is total divas nonsense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Natalya has the "I'm jobbing and I'm upset about it" face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Charlotte does the Flair strut like she has multiple sclerosis.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

But forreal can we have Carmella cash in on Charlotte. Have Charlotte snap and go Heel again. Win the title back sometime then feud with Becky?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Becky can only be saved now by joining RAW and beating up Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Charlotte being worked on.  Is it for the sharpshooter?  Or so Carmella can cash in on an injured opponent?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte being worked on.  Is it for the sharpshooter?  Or so Carmella can cash in on an injured opponent?


Probably the latter IMO


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

The one thing about Carmella being champion.  She really isn't very good as a wrestler.  She is comparable to Enzo in that regard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Neat sharpshooter counter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Charlotte doing moonsault planchas on an injured leg is some Seth Rollins bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I hate when Charlotte does those moonsaults.  I don't want her to get hurt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Why are you doing a moonsault with (kayfabe) 1 leg?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

What kinda stupid TNA Russo bullshit ending was that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Where is Becky to help her best friend?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Pretty unsatisfying.  Especially since Natalya's time is over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Match was actually starting to pick up then the ending happened. Meh I understand why they used that finish I just don't like non-finishes most of the time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

FASHION FILES

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Go Jinder!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Ascension low-key one of the best parts of Fashion Files


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I hope after realizing he can't defeat Jinder without taking out the Singh Brothers, Nakamura jobs because he didn't take out the Singh brothers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Can they just have the dude that did INDEED for Kaientai dub over Nakamura's promos instead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I hope it turns out this is Dolph Ziggler in disguise.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't think even the hype package will save this match. Honestly Singh Bros should be WWE Champion. They've done all the work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Asuka should be in this match instead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamura sucks.  The entrance is over.  He has nothing left.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why are you doing a moonsault with (kayfabe) 1 leg?


this bitch dont remember selling and psychology apparently.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Jinder looking extra jacked today


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2017)

Jinder looks like he popped a hundred PEDs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamu Is goofy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shinsuke does more knees than reign of terror era HHH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

lolololololol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shinsuke is a bigger disaster than Bayley.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

I was wrong Mahal went over so he's losing to Styles @@@@@


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shinsuke is a bigger disaster than Bayley.



Balor almost as big of a disaster as Bayley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Bobby Roode needs to avoid the Shinsuke trap of only being an entrance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bobby Roode needs to avoid the Shinsuke trap of only being an entrance.


He can cut a promo so he'll be fine. Plus when he does turn Heel then it'll really be Glorious.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

RIP Nakamura. He was cool in NXT, shame the main roster didn't know how to book him.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

i kinda like the silent entrance

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I want Ziggler to win.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> RIP Nakamura. He was cool in NXT, shame the main roster didn't know how to book him.



giving him so much mic time is ridiculous


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I like how anyone who used to wrestle in TNA has been retconned to being an "international superstar".


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i kinda like the silent entrance


It makes sense with the gimmick Ziggler is repping right now. Just come and do business and no flashy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamura's match was boring af. He's given the roster no reason to push him like anyone special. Fucker only knows how to do knees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

attending Smackdown events are probably a little more fun since you have the Roode, Shinsuke, Tye and New Day entrance to chant along with.

Raw only has Enzo's gimmick I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> giving him so much mic time is ridiculous


yea its like instead of going off of his strengths they decided to just go and expose his weaknesses on smackdown. naka's promo last smackdown was the worst.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura's match was boring af. He's given the roster no reason to push him like anyone special. Fucker only knows how to do knees.



i never watched him in New Japan, but everyone around here was hyping him like crazy pre-NXT. i liked his start at NXT, then he put up okay matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

I wish I could strap up Vince to a chair and tie his eyes open so he could read ur guys posts he deserves that n a nice place in hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea its like instead of going off of his strengths they decided to just go and expose his weaknesses on smackdown. naka's promo last smackdown was the worst.




Yet this thread is blaming naka not even going at jinder.


Tired of this troll ass thread bout to find out if I can delete my account

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura's match was boring af. He's given the roster no reason to push him like anyone special. Fucker only knows how to do knees.


tbf jinder hasn't had a entertaining match with anyone and I've noticed Naka is basically a knee spammer since late NXT run.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Kuya said:


> i never watched him in New Japan, but everyone around here was hyping him like crazy pre-NXT. i liked his start at NXT, then he put up okay matches.



He is about 10000x lazier in WWE than he was in New Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Nakamura is totally living off his reputation. This is a new territory!  You don't get to coast here!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He is about 10000x lazier in WWE than he was in New Japan.


Meltzer speculated that he came to WWE because he was hurt.

That's probably true.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is totally living off his reputation. This is a new territory!  You don't get to coast here!!


Yea I'm done posting here. 

This is officially my last post on this site.

Good luck to all u guys have a good life


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Why blame Jinder? He's the cowardly heel that gets beat up and then gets by the skin of his teeth with assistance from his stupid lackeys. All he has to do is sell and get heel heat, which he did. Nakamura is the one that is suppose to be this state of the art charisma machine that wrestles an awesome strong style and all he does is spam knees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yea I'm done posting here.
> 
> This is officially my last post on this site.
> 
> Good luck to all u guys have a good life



I wish you the best on your future endeavors.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Why isn't Roode a heel?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why isn't Roode a heel?



His entrance is super over. They'll turn him later, I suspect.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Damn. Been a while since we've had a Heel just attack a Face after losing. Thought the match was decent itself. With more time it could have been really good. Also Roode winning with the tights. Not very Face of him.
WWE defo sent them out to be the Sleeper match so the crowd will have energy for the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yea I'm done posting here.
> 
> This is officially my last post on this site.
> 
> Good luck to all u guys have a good life


Well, you are welcome here any time.

I do think you have a tendency to be stubborn and never blame any of your favorites for their flaws.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

The bad thing is that Roode is stuck with Ziggler for at least another month.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

You want Naka to have an entertaining match with Jinder and it just ain't happening.

Jinder sucks dick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I get the feeling Shane is gonna win since Charlotte and Nakamura lost. That would explain why Owens goes back to RAW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You want Naka to have an entertaining match with Jinder and it just ain't happening.
> 
> Jinder sucks dick.



It's not about Jinder, it's about Nakamura's in-ring effort and it just looks meh. And it's looked meh way before he's gotten stuck with Jinder. I mean, Nakamura was having bad matches with Joe. Come on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You want Naka to have an entertaining match with Jinder and it just ain't happening.
> 
> Jinder sucks dick.


I want him to have the best matches in the company.  If he can't cut a promo, he needs to be a god in the ring.  And it hasn't happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll give Owens credit for one thing...his gear looks more like wrestling outfits these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane already using sage mode.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I hate Shane's punches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane is like a self-insert character in a fanfic. He's Mary Sue af.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I want him to have the best matches in the company.  If he can't cut a promo, he needs to be a god in the ring.  And it hasn't happened.



Explain why Jinder is champion then.

Dude can even do his own finisher right and he sounds like he constipated when he talks.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's not about Jinder, it's about Nakamura's in-ring effort and it just looks meh. And it's looked meh way before he's gotten stuck with Jinder. I mean, Nakamura was having bad matches with Joe. Come on.


He had a fine match with Cena just recently and his matches with Joe weren't even that bad. You're crazy if you expect him to do any better than he did tonight with someone like Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Maybe not show the kids laughing...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

If you can't have a good match with Cena, you're in the wrong business tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Explain why Jinder is champion then.
> 
> Dude can even do his own finisher right and he sounds like he constipated when he talks.


Jinder is a heel.  Enzo is a heel.  Khali was a heel etc.  being undeserving is a way to get heat.  Being untalented works for a heel, not a babyface.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> He had a fine match with Cena just recently and his matches with Joe weren't even that bad. You're crazy if you expect him to do any better than he did tonight with someone like Jinder.


I do think Naka is phoning it a bit but I do agree his matches have been fine with the Cena one being good. 
Jinder is just...bad. Bet even AJ couldn't get a good match out of him.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Owens should have won mitb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane's Triangle Choke and MMA shit is embarassing but they're acting like he's George St Pierre.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

*Spoiler*: _From PWTORCH_ 



(Keller’s Analysis: That was flat, and this seems to mark the end of my having any hopes Mahal gets better quickly enough, but it also plants serious doubt Nakamura can rebound to anywhere near the stardom predicted for him in WWE, and I’m starting to blame him as much as the booking.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Owens missed!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Kevin should be on RAW.  He's too good for the B show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane acting like that piece of table weighs 400 lbs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane barely got there on the Coast to Coast.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Foot on the rope is a break??  Why??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Foot on the rope is a break??  Why??


Graves calling ref on it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

It would be fitting for KO to win because of a mistake by a referee.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

This match is reaching that point where it's going too long. Why are they wasting so much time walking around the ring?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It would be fitting for KO to win because of a mistake by a referee.


I think that's what WWE is going for


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree.  The match is losing momentum.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Can the cage support the 550 lbs of Kevin Owens?!!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't have KO lose because of this. KO actually has to win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane gonna get knocked off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I expect KO to power bomb Shane through a strategic spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Package piledriver on the top of the cell would be a good ending.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane could do the body slam challenge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Could Lex Luger bodyslam Owens on the deck of the USS Intrepid on July 4th?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

This is like a WWE 2K match where everyone has infinite energy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

The cell panel up top is a red herring. The table is clearly meant for something huge.
Owens always sets these things up early and then skips around it and comes back to it at the end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Okay, if Owens kicks out of that, this match is bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Why isn't Shane pinning him?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

The cell was supposed to collapse, technical difficulties......


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Shane gonna do his elbow off the cell now. Wtf, this is overkill.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The cell was supposed to collapse, technical difficulties......


You think?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Sami Zayn baby!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

This is the stupidest match in the history of wrestling.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

SAMI!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

This was the equivalent of Ellsworth winning money in the bank for Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

That's his best friend!  He had to do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's his best friend!  He had to do it.


Sami is a true bro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Even the announcers think this ending is stupid.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ppv of the year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Your main event was ruined by a jobber. Way to go, Road Dogg. Great writing.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You think?


My bad bro I'm excited, this ppv was the best smackdown has had in the last year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Your main event was ruined by a jobber. Way to go, Road Dogg. Great writing.


Generico + Steen = ratings stop hating.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Yeah, let's pretend Sami Zayn hasn't been in a death feud with Owens for the last three years or anything. Good job, assholes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Is Sami going to be on Talking Smack?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2017)

Honestly fuck it I enjoyed HIAC. Opening was great. Rusev/Orton was good (Rusev should have won). Triple Threat was booked well and was fun. Charlotte/Natalya ended before it could get good. Title Match was meh. Ziggler/Roode was alright (I liked Ziggler' pre and post match shenanigans). Shane/KO was fun, dragged on a bit, but Sami proving he's a true friend.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Generico + Steen = ratings stop hating.



Most played out pairing in professional wrestling this side of Randy Orton vs John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, let's pretend Sami Zayn hasn't been in a death feud with Owens for the last three years or anything. Good job, assholes.


Owens has made overtures to fix things though..


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2017)

this is good for Sami's character development. they will be gold together.

i wonder if this collaboration leads to one of them turning on each other down the line and then having a WM match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

wtf is Renee wearing btw


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, let's pretend Sami Zayn hasn't been in a death feud with Owens for the last three years or anything. Good job, assholes.



Let's not pretend that during thier feud they always talked about being friends and that in the end they still cared for each other.  It was mostly Owen's going the path of doing what he felt was needed to win regardless the costs.  Sami was just in the way.  Hell one of Owen's lines was "Look what I did to Sami and I like the guy.  Just think what I'll do to you, someone I dispise."

Also Sami is the Godfather of one of Owen's kids.  That's also in Kayfabe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Let's not pretend that during thier feud they always talked about being friends and that in the end they still cared for each other.  It was mostly Owen's going the path of doing what he felt was needed to win regardless the costs.  Sami was just in the way.  Hell one of Owen's lines was "Look what I did to Sami and I like the guy.  Just think what I'll do to you, someone I dispise."
> 
> Also Sami is the Godfather of one of Owen's kids.  That's also in Kayfabe.



Zayn forgiving him just one week after Owens apron powerbombed him proves how stupid faces are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Sami admitted watching the Kevin Owens special; and not remembering what they were fighting about.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zayn forgiving him just one week after Owens apron powerbombed him proves how stupid faces are.


Bayley needs to take notes from Sami.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 8, 2017)

#History.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami admitted watching the Kevin Owens special; and not remembering what they were fighting about.



Of course he can't remember, he's suffering brain damage from all the times KO knocked his ass unconscious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2017)

Came back from retirement to say fuck ghost n rukia

Cum guzzlers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2017)

I also want Sami to talk about how Shane didn't belong in the match.  I want that to be part of his explanation.  That Shane isn't a wrestler.  And matches like hell in a cell belong to guys like him and Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Came back from retirement to say fuck ghost n rukia
> 
> Cum guzzlers



Roman is gonna retire as the greatest wrestler in the history of the business and there's nothing you can do about it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Came back from retirement to say fuck ghost n rukia
> 
> Cum guzzlers


Sami Zayn heel turn brought you back.  You are excited by that development.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is gonna retire as the greatest wrestler in the history of the business and there's nothing you can do about it.



How



Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn heel turn brought you back.  You are excited by that development.


I'll give props when its due. My source thinks sami n ko vs hhh n Shane or y2j n shane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How



The same way WWE has fooled people into believing DX "invading" Nitro won them the Monday Night wars and that HHH is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and that the winner of Wrestlemania XX's main event was an invisible man that celebrated with Eddie Guerrero at the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The same way WWE has fooled people into believing DX "invading" Nitro won them the Monday Night wars and that HHH is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and that the winner of Wrestlemania XX's main event was an invisible man that celebrated with Eddie Guerrero at the end.


When u gonna post serious tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

btw, Sami Zayn is a cuck.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Nah.  I actually think Sami would have been weird to not save Kevin.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn did the right thing.  When he came to SD Live he was told that this was the land of opportunity.  What a load of crap!  It's the land of discarded toys and all of the toys exist for Shane's amusement!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami blew it by trying to feud with a pregnant woman instead of going after titles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

You don't get anywhere being a good guy in this company.  Heels get much better booking.  Brilliant move by Sami.

Becky Lynch and Bayley need to take notes.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2017)

WWE doesn't want there to be anyone who gets over as a baby face other then Roman, so your only shot is to get over as a heel. Sadly things would probably be better if Roman was just over as a baby face, then they wouldn't have to gimp the rest of the roster.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The same way WWE has fooled people into believing DX "invading" Nitro won them the Monday Night wars and that HHH is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time and that the winner of Wrestlemania XX's main event was an invisible man that celebrated with Eddie Guerrero at the end.


Hey don't be hating on the greatest wrestler in history, our Lord and saviour Vacant.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You don't get anywhere being a good guy in this company.  Heels get much better booking.  Brilliant move by Sami.
> 
> Becky Lynch and Bayley need to take notes.


No point taking notes when Vince has first second third and final say. Hell if the money is good why bother changing or arguing.  Artistic integrity doesn't put food on table.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn is going to be one of the top guys in the company now.  Just run down the fans and criticize Shane and DB on Tuesday night and he is golden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn is going to be one of the top guys in the company now.  Just run down the fans and criticize Shane and DB on Tuesday night and he is golden.



Zayn has never been a heel, so my faith in him being able to cut a heel promo is slightly higher than my faith in Noam Dar not looking a total fucking jobber tomorrow night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn finally acting like a real muslim


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

How old was Mankind when he retired after getting slammed through the cell?

And how old is Shane now? Lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

So the trump supports are baby face
And the guy who raised money is heel


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

Welp....it was better than No Mercy....lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

So naka can.beat Orton n cena but not jinder


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

I wonder how in the hell Nakamura missed hitting a huge pimple like Jinder with the Kinshasa?? Must be the eyes...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

When the WWE Title scene is the worst booked part of your show


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When the WWE Title scene is the worst booked part of your show



why you so racist?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn is a fucking star now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Tune in to watch the goddess of the WWE tonight!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

heloooova kick still sounds stupid whenever its said by Cole


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

The move is going to get a cool new name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn can only be cool if he starts wearing a mask.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tune in to watch the goddess of the WWE tonight!




im not watching that shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> im not watching that shit


Give it a chance!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

That massive pop tonight when The Shield reunites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Hearing Ricochet signed with WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Ricochet signed with WWE.


Only want if he brings Tessa.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Tessa is hit or miss, but I think she has potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The move is going to get a cool new name.



kick of peace?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2017)

As long as they don't turn Sami into a pseudo-terrorist like Hassan.  

Side-question; anything I should catch from HIAC? Don't feel like watching through the whole thing.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> #History.



This dude needs to stop SMH.

Sami and Owens' timing was excellent tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As long as they don't turn Sami into a pseudo-terrorist like Hassan.
> 
> Side-question; anything I should catch from HIAC? Don't feel like watching through the whole thing.



why are you not letting him do his thing? he's finally getting involved doing his real gimmick. give him a chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As long as they don't turn Sami into a pseudo-terrorist like Hassan.
> 
> Side-question; anything I should catch from HIAC? Don't feel like watching through the whole thing.



2 hell in a cell matches
and the triple threat match was decent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

best WWE ppv of 2017?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Also, I had a friend over this weekend. My friend said there was a rumor of two WWE couples being caught doing coke together. Was talking to my source and he said apparently last night on talking Smack AJ was talking weird... apparently referring to Dean's and Rene's coke usage.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

"Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter recently talked about how SmackDown Live Commissioner Shane McMahon has had some heat on him throughout the years from some of the other WWE Superstars.

Although Shane has always been fairly well-liked and respected for his ability to put on great performances, there has reportedly been some resentment towards him for the fact that he only wrestles occasionally and often steals the show when he does. Apparently there has been a feeling over the years that it isn't fair to the full-time performers because Shane only has to wrestle every once in a while and then he gets a chance to physically rest and recover after having grueling matches, while the full-time performers never get a chance to take time off after having grueling matches.

Meltzer said the following about Shane's heat backstage:

“The one thing [Shane] has the advantage on, which the [full-time] guys don’t have, and I remember guys used to be critical of this when Shane would do the big bumps. Because it was like, ‘Well, Shane’s gonna do one or two matches a year, and he’s gonna do this big bump, and he can get hurt and rest up. And he shows us all up that are trying to do big bumps, and we gotta come back the next day.’ So in a sense, there was resentment of him.”


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Makes sense. Shane is put over on commentary as tougher and braver than all the other wrestlers and that he can do their job better than they can even though he's just a 40 year old non athlete. It shows up all the guys that are there full time. Kinda the same as when people resented The Rock, only The Rock is a wrestling legend and Shane is just a guy in a suit that never trained to be a wrestler so why is he going toe to toe with guys like The Undertaker or AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Also, I had a friend over this weekend. My friend said there was a rumor of two WWE couples being caught doing coke together. Was talking to my source and he said apparently last night on talking Smack AJ was talking weird... apparently referring to Dean's and Rene's coke usage.


AJ Styles and Becky Lynch.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Also, I had a friend over this weekend. My friend said there was a rumor of two WWE couples being caught doing coke together. Was talking to my source and he said apparently last night on talking Smack AJ was talking weird... apparently referring to Dean's and Rene's coke usage.


What the fuck?! you always go on about your source. lol

although Dean and Rene Young doing cocaine wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck?! you always go on about your source. lol
> 
> although Dean and Rene Young doing cocaine wouldn't surprise me.



I asked John about this and even he doesn't know a thing about this


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck?! you always go on about your source. lol
> 
> although Dean and Rene Young doing cocaine wouldn't surprise me.


I got a good source.
Last night aj said.... Something on the Lines of like.

"Lot of weird things going on around here... Especially you."

There was a long pause after saying that to Rene.


Dean turned a good girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh apparently the two couples where doing lines of coke together n fucking


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I got a good source.
> Last night aj said.... Something on the Lines of like.
> 
> "Lot of weird things going on around here... Especially you."
> ...


She never had a chance with mean dean as her man.



WhatADrag said:


> Oh apparently the two couples where doing lines of coke together n fucking


Uso and Naomi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2017)

So they just grew a dick now and ignored triple, bork, and Taker?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they just grew a dick now and ignored triple, bork, and Taker?



Those are guys that were all full time wrestlers at one point who earned their position. Shane paid zero dues other than being Vince's son.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> She never had a chance with mean dean as her man.
> 
> 
> Uso and Naomi?


my guess is lana n rusev or bray n jojo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As long as they don't turn Sami into a pseudo-terrorist like Hassan.
> 
> Side-question; anything I should catch from HIAC? Don't feel like watching through the whole thing.


Hassan was so good though 
I'd cut my own arm off for him to be the foreign heel WWE Champ instead of Jinder


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Im glad Sami and Tye are getting the spotlight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> Im glad Sami and Tye are getting the spotlight


Tye should feel like shit

AJ gave him an opportunity and praised him.  AJ was really respectful of the guy.  Dillinger rewarded AJ by costing him his championship.

Thanks dude.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tye should feel like shit
> 
> AJ gave him an opportunity and praised him.  AJ was really respectful of the guy.  Dillinger rewarded AJ by costing him his championship.
> 
> Thanks dude.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Honestly AJ should beat him down in the locker room Tues night.  I hope AJ turns heel.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Why you got that Eyes Wide Shut image as your avatar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

so did I miss anything at Hell in A cell or nah?


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

AJ is too over to be a heel home boy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so did I miss anything at Hell in A cell or nah?


2 really good cell matches. A heel turn. A entertaining triple threat match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Who is she?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> Who is she?


NXT Chick


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Intruiging


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Legend said:


> 2 really good cell matches. A heel turn. A entertaining triple threat match.


Oh nice. A title change too or nah?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandy Rose is actually pretty good.  I'm really surprised she is such an afterthought at NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn is so fucking smart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh nice. A title change too or nah?


Two. Usos won Tag Titles. Corbin won US Title.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Triple powerbomb to Roman!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Where's Bo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Two. Usos won Tag Titles. Corbin won US Title.


Boo Corbin but yes to Usos.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Goddamn they ask the Miz to turn shit into gold practically every week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Only watching cause I have friends there

Fuck.rukia tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

It's not paranoia!  It's the Uuuuuuusooooos!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Roman hate is my drug.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Heh, so starting off Raw with Miz.   And now Cesaro and Sheamus to join in on the fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, so starting off Raw with Miz.   And now Cesaro and Sheamus to join in on the fun.




what anime is your avatar + sig


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Crowd chanting you deserve it Miz


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Scumbag Reigns interrupting the awarding of an award dedicated to unborn babies. What a fucking piece of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

The Miz looking scared is really good acting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Whelp this happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what anime is your avatar + sig



Sakura Wars TV.  Girl is part of the demon/antagonist faction.

So they pulled the trigger on the Shield reunion tonight.  And Miz is the sacrificial goat for the triple powerbomb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Fucking lulzy how this fixed the Roman situation in seconds


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

DAMN!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

No one can put a wouldbe babyface over better than the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

They have nothing left for the next two and a half hours though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sakura Wars TV.  Girl is part of the demon/antagonist faction.
> 
> So they pulled the trigger on the Shield reunion tonight.  And Miz is the sacrificial goat for the triple powerbomb.


it looks interesting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucking lulzy how this fixed the Roman situation in seconds


Its simple. People like the SHIELD. People don't like Roman Reigns. Problem is when they break up SHIELD so Roman can get his big Mania win and has to stand on his own merit again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

wtf my uncle there too


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Shield Roman was Silent


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Boooooooooooo.  Jason Jordan stinks!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its simple. People like the SHIELD. People don't like Roman Reigns. Problem is when they break up SHIELD so Roman can get his big Mania win and has to stand on his own merit again.


Thats why he should win as Shield and have Ambrose turn at Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Those are guys that were all full time wrestlers at one point who earned their position. Shane paid zero dues other than being Vince's son.



Shane almost kills himself every time he wrestles. I think that makes up for it.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Hassan was so good though
> I'd cut my own arm off for him to be the foreign heel WWE Champ instead of Jinder



He was good before he became a terrorist.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck the shield, their reunion had no hype.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He was good before he became a terrorist.


Yeah WWE shat the bed on him near the end with the ski masked attackers. Unfortunate.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Booker T killing Jordan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Furiously masturbating to The Shield reunion just like all the Tumblr fake lesbians are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hassan was so good though
> I'd cut my own arm off for him to be the foreign heel WWE Champ instead of Jinder



Isn't that guy a vice principal somewhere in the New York.    Putting unruly students in the camel clutch til they change their ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

I want to walk with Elias

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

It's so weird that Michael Cole and Booker T love Elias.  And Graves hates him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 9, 2017)

All those cheers for DA BIG DAWG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol what in the hell was commentary harking about Slash and Elias.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol what in the hell was commentary harking about Slash and Elias.



Who knows.  All I know is that the whole formerly bit is outdated by over a year. Slash and Duff rejoined last year



Lord Trollbias said:


> Its simple. People like the SHIELD. People don't like Roman Reigns. Problem is when they break up SHIELD so Roman can get his big Mania win and has to stand on his own merit again.



I never get Vince's fasination with having groups break up.  Although DX reunion post Spirit Squad got stupid.  Triple H and HBK never split up.  They did their own thing, came together and mixed up.  Nothing wrong with having Shield like this again.  

Betrayal of a person is too cliche for me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Say what you want about Enzo but him being champ has given 205 Live relevance.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Cruiserweights are headlining a lot lately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Say what you want about Enzo but him being champ has given 205 Live relevance.


Nope. He sucks and Ill never gi e him credit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

This WWE2K ad is hot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Hmm, so Matt Hardy being fed to Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Remember peoples, the best way of beating the monster among us is to challenge him to a gimmick match.   Recall that creative has Strowman act like a dumb ass as Roman and Kalisto have gotten wins on him like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Surprise Strowman sold the Side Effect.  

Lol, so the bring the Shield out to stare down Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Poor Strong man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Strowman is in trouble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Roman "Coward" Reigns and friends needs a 3v1 advantage to beat Strowman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman "Coward" Reigns and friends needs a 3v1 advantage to beat Strowman



Heels are the new Babyfaces


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Well Strowman another talent to fall before the triple powerbomb. 

And WWE taking a page out of Resident Evil Final Chapter with those multiple changes in the angles of that beat down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Glad they have a new shirt.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2017)

Gotta have that new merch

I can bring my shield fanfics back from my attic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Believe in the Shield


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh mickie youre so fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Mickie is out. BONER ALERT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

"WE GET YOU MICKIE"


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Can't even lie. I'm a sucker for this shield shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Mickie is getting ghetto af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

The fuck is this.   Still with the age thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Hopefully they'll give Mickie the title at TLC for all the garbage she had to put up in the past with the company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully they'll give Mickie the title at TLC for all the garbage she had to put up in the past with the company.


I don't see it happening.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Bring in Hamada if you want a talent that can go strike for strike with Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck sakes, they still have Fox going with that persona.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh. Its these two.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sasha is too good for these girls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Bayley wants to volunteer herself for a beatdown against Asuka. That'd be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is too good for these girls.


*Emma and Sasha are


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Alicia should be a star.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol, wow no entrance for all of those involved in the ring right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm just glad that fucking jobber Noam Dar isn't here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

My boi Kendrick picks up the win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

So in a few minutes we are going to see if Vince will have Wyatt cross dress or not.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Sister Abigail Bray is beating Balor at TLC to set up Sister Abigail Bray v. Demon Balor at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Sister AbiFAIL coming up next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Amazing how Roman suddenly doesn't suck to these fans. He must've changed his look, moveset and theme song or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

WWE making damn sure you remember the Shield reunited tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2017)

Cole: Been years since the last shield bomb.

Me: They did it to AJ Styles less than a year ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah like we didn't see that set up coming from a mile away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Bears vs Vikes may suck but dat Star wars trailer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Kurt should even the odds by putting Jason Jordan in the match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Balor gonna get attacked by liberals for fighting a tranny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Balor confirmed for CIS white male scum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2017)

Cringe factor level: extreme


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

So this why bray on coke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck sakes, someone cancel Vince's cable.  Taking the ending of Psycho.  "Wouldn't hurt a fly"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Season of the Witch was a cringe film as well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Bray better win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

This is even worse than Bray jumping out of a hologram.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

How long before those idiots in creative start taking cues from Sleep Away Camp.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Bray was WWE champion 3 months ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Pack it up boys. Bray is done. They've killed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Will be expecting End of Eva type shit before this Bray/Balor feud is done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

yfw Santina Marella was a more convincing woman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Last year, fantasy booking Wyatt Family vs. Hardys in a showdown at the Hardy compound


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

I hope Emma wins and Bayley eats the pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Fuck as long as Bray gets the W at TLC and gets his Family back he can still be redeemed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Alicia Fox didn't get a jobber entrance?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

I job Asuka runs down and knocks out all of them and then calls out Shayna Baszler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

I see you Dana looking thick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Sasha having to sell to Dana.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Sasha is too good for this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Dana still sucks though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Are these women hot or just hot because they love wrestling like us


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

The hell, Dana getting to show off offense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Since when did Corey sour on Emma? Man used to be all over her on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

What was that Slam?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Even Cory realizes Emma mails it in even more than Nakamura.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

This is an Elimination Match?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

I didn't know it was an elimination match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Dana with those botch moves then it's Fox's turn to do the same.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol Bayley.  Sasha will get eliminated next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA BAYLEY SUCKS


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Been on a week of no FAp

Wanna jerk so bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Holy shit, Emma just won.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

If Sasha wins it means that WWE gave up on Emma.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

That was ugly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

EMMA YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Been on a week of no FAp
> 
> Wanna jerk so bad



Kairi Hojo in a bikini says don't.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> EMMA YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Oh shit Asuka is going to kill Emma


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Emma and Asuka need to have a better match than Alexa and Mickie.  It will really benefit them if they do.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi Hojo in a bikini says don't.


WAD doesn't like Asian girls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Enzo main eventing for the third week in a row


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WAD doesn't like Asian girls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Your not kidding Balor about Bray unleashing something awful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Honestly if I was Bray and Balor I'd shoot up Creative for forcing them to go through this shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Holy shit the WWE driving it home that the Shield reunited earlier tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

So did Bray become a tranny or what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm not sure, guys...did the Shield reunite tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> So did Bray become a tranny or what?



See it with your own eyes and then try to unsee it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Braun better win


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Kalisto promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not sure, guys...did the Shield reunite tonight?



Wouldn't know.  I mean the new shirts they were wearing must be some deceptive ploy or what nots.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> See it with your own eyes and then try to unsee it.


What in the fuck?!   Just retire at this point, Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Hopefully Enzo wins.  I hate Kalisto.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Graves is losing it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

That fucking jobber Noam Dar


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Kallisto wearing some Ginyu Force armor


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi Hojo in a bikini says don't.


Bro does she have nudes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That fucking jobber Noam Dar


Like I know Dar is a jobber but did he do something in particular to set you off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro does she have nudes


You don't need to pretend to be interested dude.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Like I know Dar is a jobber but did he do something in particular to set you off.


He disposed of Alicia Fox like she was a piece of trash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You don't need to pretend to be interested dude.



Why woulsnt I be interested


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Good spot with the superplex


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Lol, so Enzo loses the title due to interference.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Honestly this is the most I've been invested in the Cruiserweights since the Tozawa/Kendrick feud.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

Big mistake.  He won because its Eddie Guerrero Day.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

That was a much better match than Enzo's match at No Mercy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That was a much better match than Enzo's match at No Mercy.


Because Enzo was actually allowed to get offense in? No offense to Neville, he's gold but the No Mercy match was booked to be a squash with a dirty win. This was actually booked like a match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2017)

Millionaire who should be a billionaire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2017)

RAW was good tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't like Kalisto.  I will never like Kalisto.  But for one segment.  He did well.  I have to admit it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Millionaire who should be a billionaire.



Didn't Vince reach that billionaire status sometime back but then made a few "investments" that pushed him back to being a millionaire.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2017)

So do you think Reigns, Ambrose, and Rollins are embarrassed that the Shield is back together?  It kinda happened because their solo careers hit a rough patch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2017)

Roman dissed the young bucks and they seemed hurt because they always praise him.


----------



## Zef (Oct 10, 2017)

I heard Bray came out on Raw dressed in drag.


Why this dude still in WWE?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2017)

yfw you realize the Bray vs Goldust matches was Goldust passing the torch to Bray.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Oooohhhh.  That's why he rubbed the makeup off!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm a sucker for the Shield.
Fuck you Vince I don't want to watch this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Sami siding with Kevin is a bigger deal to me than the Shield.  The Shield has been telegraphed for months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami siding with Kevin is a bigger deal to me than the Shield.  The Shield has been telegraphed for months.


That's why I didn't care about them last night, wwe can't do anything surprising anymore. Always gotta allude to surprises and shit on twitter or whatever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's why I didn't care about them last night, wwe can't do anything surprising anymore. Always gotta allude to surprises and shit on twitter or whatever.


You can also blame the wrestling sites that spoil stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You can also blame the wrestling sites that spoil stuff.


yea but wwe has proven a few times that when they want to keep something hidden from the internet they can.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So do you think Reigns, Ambrose, and Rollins are embarrassed that the Shield is back together?  It kinda happened because their solo careers hit a rough patch.



No, the night Rollins betrayed them they were breaking kayfabe in interviews saying they'll get back together.  Most of it seems like they didn't like being pulled apart.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

Zef said:


> I heard Bray came out on Raw dressed in drag.
> 
> 
> Why this dude still in WWE?



Fat Wyatt is dead. All heil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wyatt


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman dissed the young bucks and they seemed hurt because they always praise him.



Roman's insecurity about the truth hurts everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

I just hate how the crowd is cheering Roman again just because he's with Seth and Dean. Dumb fuck fans.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You can also blame the wrestling sites that spoil stuff.


WWE needs to change their plans when they leak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea but wwe has proven a few times that when they want to keep something hidden from the internet they can.


That is true but I mean they ran out of options for Reigns. This was the only one staring them in the face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> No, the night Rollins betrayed them they were breaking kayfabe in interviews saying they'll get back together.  Most of it seems like they didn't like being pulled apart.


Guess they wont like it when it happens again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I just hate how the crowd is cheering Roman again just because he's with Seth and Dean. Dumb fuck fans.


Sadly they are now the lackies to Roman's leader alpha dawg


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

Dean and Seth should turn on Roman and powerbomb him on the stage

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Roman was honest on that conference call.  I definitely don't want watered down acts that I saw 10-20 years ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sami siding with Kevin is a bigger deal to me than the Shield.  The Shield has been telegraphed for months.



Sami's Noam Dar with a push. Fuck that nerd cuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow that Bray stuff. 

Just no.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean and Seth should turn on Roman and powerbomb him on the stage


Nah . It should be Roman spearing both.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow that Bray stuff.
> 
> Just no.


What's sad is how the normal choice of making a sister abigail from a diva better than the drag thing. RIP Brays career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2017)

All these 16 year old girls on twitter posting pictures of the Shield saying "I have three holes" need to calm the f down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

A quick question, but is Queen Wyatt going to be a DLC later for 2K18?  

Honestly, having Bray dress in drag is the repackaging creative thought would help refresh his character.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these 16 year old girls on twitter posting pictures of the Shield saying "I have three holes" need to calm the f down.


Shield thottery starts early.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

Also, if Wyatt is going to come out as Sister Abigail then is he going to switch the name of his finisher to something else.  I mean you can't have Sister Abigail hitting the Sister Abigail then having commentary saying said phrase without looking stupid saying it.  

I have an idea, if WWE is going to do this cross dressing bullshit then go full throttle with it.  When in Sister Abigail form, call the finisher the Gender Switch so when Bray hit's it, the lights go out for a few seconds but comes back on with his opponent laid out but is dressed in drag.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2017)

Instead of putting worm holograms on the ring will Bray put images of drag queens?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2017)

Hopefully riochet works on his promo game in nxt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these 16 year old girls on twitter posting pictures of the Shield saying "I have three holes" need to calm the f down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, if Wyatt is going to come out as Sister Abigail then is he going to switch the name of his finisher to something else.  I mean you can't have Sister Abigail hitting the Sister Abigail then having commentary saying said phrase without looking stupid saying it.
> 
> I have an idea, if WWE is going to do this cross dressing bullshit then go full throttle with it.  When in Sister Abigail form, call the finisher the Gender Switch so when Bray hit's it, the lights go out for a few seconds but comes back on with his opponent laid out but is dressed in drag.



Roll up will be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wyatt's new finisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Bray threatened to kiss Finn!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> A quick question, but is Queen Wyatt going to be a DLC later for 2K18?
> 
> Honestly, having Bray dress in drag is the repackaging creative thought would help refresh his character.


im one of them


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

this sister abigail storyline is the best twist ever for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wyatt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2017)

Tranny Wyatt is gonna end Asuka's streak when he/she/it/they enter the women's division.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 10, 2017)

Follow the lip gloss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

Sad times for good ole.husky.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

Kinda hard to give any fucks about the shieel' when their solo careers were meh to say the least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Guessing KFC gave the thumbs up for this.  

Opening up Smack Down with the Usos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Usos starting the show. Good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

About to fly to London.  Will be in Europe for two weeks.  I wonder if I will totally miss out on WWE?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

Heh, Heel Bros out to make their presence known.   Oh, Shelton out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Liking this segment. Tag Division gets some well deserved shine time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


I want Miz in the chicken suit.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Kinda looks like Steiner.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Paige should come out tonight.  Becky needs a partner against Lana and Tamina.  Charlotte too hurt to help.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Paige should come out tonight.  Becky needs a partner against Lana and Tamina.  Charlotte too hurt to help.


Damn.  I'm a booking god!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Gable/Benjamin v. Usos will be a good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Carmella looking fit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

The Carmella/Ellsworth bdsm gimmick is weird.

And damn.  This pairing has actually been going on since January.  9 months!  I never thought it would last that long!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Bae with the W. Never in doubt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Sami is right. Shane sold him lies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

I told you guys.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

The Land of Opportunity claim is bullshit!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Sami still right. Shane was letting his ego get to him. He had the match won.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Remember when Shane took Corbin off the Survivor Series team?  And of course Shane gave the open spot to himself!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Shane took Corbin off the Survivor Series team?  And of course Shane gave the open spot to himself!!


He also screwed KO out of the US Title and then removed Corbin from being ref when Corbin was being perfectly impartial.
Shane is basically a dictator. He had KO beat but wanted to end his career. Man became a despot and needed to be stopped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

A Heel turn that makes sense. Dafuq is this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

There is a rumor that Neville quit yesterday.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There is a rumor that Neville quit yesterday.


Fuck man. It does make sense. He wasn't in the graphic for the Enzo/Kallisto match nor was he a Lumberjack. Hopefully its just a kayfabe thing where he's just "fired" for violating the no contact clause Enzo had.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't believe they don't realize you can't just go and manufacture a top star out of nowhere.



Sorry this post is from way back but I just had to comment. I hate that their assumption is "Oh he's Canadian and Indian, he will play well in India." Someone who was just a strong lead character could do just as well if not better.

Too many assumptions .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

HARPER AND ROWAN LIVE YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>




That derp face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

Bludgeon Brothers. 

For fucks sake..... just send them to Raw to salvage the Wyatt Family name instead of rehashing them as characters out of a video game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm team Zayn.  Fuck Shane.  Inserting himself in Survivor Series.  Wrestling the likes of the Undertaker and AJ Styles in Wrestlemania matches.  Headlining the Hiac PPV.  Enough is enough!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There is a rumor that Neville quit yesterday.


wtf why?



PlacidSanity said:


> Bludgeon Brothers.
> 
> For fucks sake..... just send them to Raw to salvage the Wyatt Family name instead of rehashing them as characters out of a video game.


wwe got the worst names now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bludgeon Brothers.
> 
> For fucks sake..... just send them to Raw to salvage the Wyatt Family name instead of rehashing them as characters out of a video game.


Honestly gimmick is ehh but as long as I get Harper taking names I can deal with it.
Also keep them the fuck away from Bray right now. WWE is going all derp with the supernatural shit with Bray right now. FFS the man is a Psycho Cult leader not some loony supernatural tranny. FFS how hard was that to understand. HOW HARD WWE?
Honestly once they started that dumb shit during the Orton feud I knew they'd just fuck him up more. They could have salvaged it with Club vs. Wyatt Family but WWE fucked that up even more and now Bray is even more of a heap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> wtf why?
> 
> 
> wwe got the worst names now.


Same reason as Austin Aries I suspect.  These guys don't like being pigeonholed as cruiserweights!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

#Sami was right!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

You know your WWE champion is bad when he’s not even on TV on the show after a ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2017)

Sami's heel turn is on-point. Otherwise he'd turn out like Ziggler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly gimmick is ehh but as long as I get Harper taking names I can deal with it.
> Also keep them the fuck away from Bray right now. WWE is going all derp with the supernatural shit with Bray right now. FFS the man is a Psycho Cult leader not some loony supernatural tranny. FFS how hard was that to understand. HOW HARD WWE?
> Honestly once they started that dumb shit during the Orton feud I knew they'd just fuck him up more. They could have salvaged it with Club vs. Wyatt Family but WWE fucked that up even more and now Bray is even more of a heap.




It's nice that creative decided to reteam Harper and Rowan but they shouldn't have separated them in the first place.  And their current gimmick has them looking like fodder minions from the Borderlands franchise.  I'm half expecting them to drop a loot create when they are pinned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You know your WWE champion is bad when he’s not even on TV on the show after a ppv.


Need to protect Jinder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2017)

Neville


----------



## Kuya (Oct 10, 2017)

damn Enzo, you fucked up....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 10, 2017)

That was a good match. Clean too damn. AJ can move on to the WWE Title scene now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Same reason as Austin Aries I suspect.  These guys don't like being pigeonholed as cruiserweights!


Man no one wants to be a cruiserweight nowadays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That was a good match. Clean too damn. AJ can move on to the WWE Title scene now.


AJ will be Hindered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2017)

Good on Neville to say fuck u to this shit.
Cody n the young bucks paved a way for guys to strive off the indies.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2017)

man if neville really leaves thats another hit at the CW division because then you'll really only have Enzo keeping it afloat.

Time to call hornswoggle on the phone and put an end to this division again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2017)

As much as I enjoy having Harper and Rowen tag together again this gimmick man.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 11, 2017)

Orton, Shinsuke, AJ, Rusev, Sami, Owens and Tye don't have feuds lined up w/ Corbin & Jinder as the champs.

Tye vs. Rusev
Orton vs. Corbin
AJ vs. Jinder
Shinsuke vs. Sami/KO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> As much as I enjoy having Harper and Rowen tag together again this gimmick man.......



That hammer looks faker than Jason Jordan's push. 



Kuya said:


> damn Enzo, you fucked up....



He rather fucks KFC remember?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He rather fucks KFC remember?


Enzo is fuckin summer rae??

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2017)

These dumbfucks need to stop.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2017)

The Carpenters, wtf


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2017)

Baron Corbin sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2017)

I really hate the wwe


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2017)

Baron Corbin and Jinder Mahal and Brock Lesnar and Natalya.

Wow.  Lots of lousy champs atm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2017)

lmao!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2017)

Jinder doesn't have a bald spot


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2017)

Sami is right.  Shane is a psycho.  He could have won the match.  He didn't need to jump off the cage!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2017)

neither one should be touching a world title anytime soon if ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2017)

Sami Zayn is a cuck. And his bitch ass still has that happy as fuck ska music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 11, 2017)

Satin : Oh, boy. Got a real bummer of a story going up soon on @WrestlingSheet. WWE related, but nothing to do with Neville.

Fuck Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Satin : Oh, boy. Got a real bummer of a story going up soon on @WrestlingSheet. WWE related, but nothing to do with Neville.
> 
> Fuck Vince.



mfw it's "They've run out of Shield tshirts on WWEshopzone"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2017)

So the news is the WWE fired Jimmy Jacobs for being a fucking mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Baron Corbin and Jinder Mahal and Brock Lesnar and Natalya.
> 
> Wow.  Lots of lousy champs atm.


Brock a lousy champ? Champion shouldn't be wrestling every night unless he's still going through a push, Brock is gatekeeping and is the top draw on WWE. His matches aren't what they once were but they are still must see events.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 11, 2017)

Japan on Nakamura in wwe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Japan on Nakamura in wwe


If I'm comprehending it right that one guy is spot on about Naka just getting by on reputation and not trying to get hurt.

Naka is beyond the stage of phoning it in, he is anonymously texting from a throwaway prepaid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 12, 2017)

E ruining Nakamura?

shocked.gif


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Japan on Nakamura in wwe



These dudes are dissing Nakamura's mic skills, said HHH overestimated Nakamura's star power, said Jinder is bigger, smarter and a better wrestler, say Nakamura is lacking effort, and that they knew Nakamura was going to fail when Ziggler dominated him in their first match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These dudes are dissing Nakamura's mic skills, said HHH overestimated Nakamura's star power, said Jinder is bigger, smarter and a better wrestler, say Nakamura is lacking effort, and that they knew Nakamura was going to fail when Ziggler dominated him in their first match.


those guys are right.

Nakamura didn't come to WWE during his Prime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2017)

WWE might be right . Indy midgets might be wrecking the product.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Japan on Nakamura in wwe



these D rate trolls don't know what they're talking about.

did anyone of them even thought of Nakamura being nerfed to hell because of WWE's shitty PG style?

its fucking retarded. they want a safe wrestling environment for their talents but they still continue touring 365 days a year. Vince McMahon is a hack and needs to go.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

this same kind of shit would happen too if Okada goes to WWE. most of his moves will be banned and the story lines that would be booked involving him won't be as good as NJPW. 

poor Okada can't even get a pop without him doing a spinning tombstone piledriver. all the fucking little jimmies will cry and hate him. all the soccer moms too won't be impressed. 

american audience are just retarded.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

I dunno how Nakamura is nerfed when his gimmick in NJPW was being the Michael Jackson wannabe who did a bunch of knees while having a good entrance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

his knees weren't as stiff as they were in NJPW. even John wouldn't dare try to get hit with any of Naka's stiff knees. 

when was the last time you even saw Naka use his submission finisher? submission finishers in the WWE is no longer existent and its like exclusive to divas. even the cruiserweights stopped using their submission finishers. WWE is a complete joke. all they can offer is $$$ in exchange of looking like a complete tool in the ring doing a fat disco rat gimmick.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Disco Inferno was a bigger draw than Naka will ever be on American soil


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Disco Inferno was a better talker and had a better entrance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

Disco Inferno is white


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2017)

Nakamura proves NJPW is overrated


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nakamura proves NJPW is overrated



that shitposting


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2017)

NJPW needs to get a foothold in the US just to give a kick up the WWE ass at worst, be an actual competator at best. If necessary buy out RoH... GFW/Impact/TNA/Whatever it is called.

(Also WWE needs either an off season or turn the monthly ppvs into raw and smackdown.  Give the wrestlers less time on the road and maybe allow them to pull off some stiffer moveset.  Well what the sponsors allow at least.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> that shitposting



my boy dean just tryna come for that belt rukia and ghost fight over for shit posting and lolz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Nakamura is so lazy, he told Baron Corbin to beat him up so he didn't have to wrestle 90% of the MitB match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2017)

"Our audience tells us what they love, what they don't like and worse, what they don't care about. And you have to be listening, and in WWE, yes, we do, we pivot on the fly.

It's an advantage that we're live. We do set our storylines out a year in advance, WrestleMania being our Super Bowl and then we program backwards, but things happen."- stephanie

lmaooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Stephanie's right. Look at how well crafted that storyline for Daniel Bryan's road to the WWE title was in the build up to WrestleManiaXXX.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stephanie's right. Look at how well crafted that storyline for Daniel Bryan's road to the WWE title was in the build up to WrestleManiaXXX.


you right tbh. they knew we wanted hhh vs sting over sting vs taker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Sting vs Undertaker was a meme.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2017)

anyways..... its the weekend for me guys!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

It's Thursday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2017)

I said for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2017)

Get a job you hippie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2017)

WWE killed this thread.

Fuck you Vince and Steph and HHH 


Also fuck you NJPW for having great matches but boring wrestlers I care not invest in  


Fuck you ROH for being outside of a tv station


Fuck you PWG for not having any live events except your area.


Fuck you TNA for still being alive. Die already


Fuck you attitude marks for living in the past.

Fuck you smarks (for thinking you know everything)

Fuck you marks (you couldn't give a shit if these guys lost their jobs or if WWE went under)


Fuck you thirsty hoes for wanting to just suck male wrestlers dicks


fuck you male hoes for just seeing boobs


Fuck you feminists for the Women's revolution overhype and bringing in shitty Rhonda

Fuck you male pigs for only wanting bikini mud wrestling (this includes me )


Fuck you writers for being lazy in today's day and age


fuck you  non athletic wrestlers who are happy to be on tv.

Fuck you the most.........Jim Cornette and Vince Russo.


There I said it. Everyone's ruined wrestling for good.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2017)

They should just end the CW division. They purposely killed it having Kaillsto beat Enzo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE killed this thread.
> 
> Fuck you Vince and Steph and HHH
> 
> ...



EY TAKE A LOOK A DIS STANFORD WIFE 'ERE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 13, 2017)

Neville is a fucking mark if he quit because he didn't want to job.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2017)

He probably quit more because he wanted to be used outside the CW division than losing to Enzo. Same reason Aries bounced.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2017)

Cody and Young Bucks paved a way for guys to leave.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2017)

I would quit wrestling too if i job to a non wrestler like Enzo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2017)

Enzo is a bigger draw than Neville will ever be doe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2017)

I can't wait for WK


----------



## Kuya (Oct 14, 2017)

btw, who do you guys think is next to be called up to main roster?

my guess is Authors of Pain


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2017)

Johnny Gargano 

Or

Andrade Cien Alms


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 14, 2017)

Kuya said:


> btw, who do you guys think is next to be called up to main roster?
> 
> my guess is Authors of Pain


AOP is the sensible bet. After War Games it'll pretty much be Sanity v. reDragon in the Tag scene plus with TM-61 returning, Street Profits, Heavy Machinery, etc... in the background NXT's Tag scene is pretty bloated. Meanwhile I'd like to see AOP and Bludgeon Brothers feud on SD Live.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2017)

WWE milking the fuck out of the Shield 

The universe sucking it all in. 

I'm disappoint.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2017)

This series may never be good ever again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This series may never be good ever again.



Said the same thing after SvR09.

Amazing how Yukes are still developing this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> (Also WWE needs either an off season or turn the monthly ppvs into raw and smackdown. Give the wrestlers less time on the road and maybe allow them to pull off some stiffer moveset. Well what the sponsors allow at least.)



I wonder why off-seasons are such a bad thing for some entertainment businesses.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2017)

Finn Baylor should turn heel and bury The Shield

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This series may never be good ever again.


The online has always been unplayable for wwe games. I've had glitches when I played online where dude is frozen hovering in the middle of the ring during a MITB match. Or the time I fell through the ring and disappeared. They will never fix the online because whoever is in charge of it at yukes just doesn't care and knows people will buy the games regardless.

Yukes should have been replaced but since 2K churns the games out yearly anyway I doubt another dev would do much better with the time frame given for this series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2017)

Baylor Club should first sideline Enzo to gain hype next would be The Bar and finally The Shield, just before they have a an epic with The Revival


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2017)

Damn that feeling when wwe makes all their top characters shit as well as the entire roster with shitty writing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2017)

Anderson and Gallows kinda suck tbh. They can't hang with The Shield. You need Balor, AJ and Kenny Omega or something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 15, 2017)

> Dave Meltzer reported in today's daily update that current plans call for Raw's top champion to face SmackDown's top champion in a non-title match at November's dual-branded Survivor Series pay-per-view.
> 
> The match would be Brock Lesnar vs. Jinder Mahal, with neither the Universal nor WWE Championship on the line. What the card for Survivor Series looks like should be finalized in the coming weeks as both brands will begin building to the show.
> 
> ...


LMAO I hate this fucking company man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo is a bigger draw than Neville will ever be doe.


People are salty but Neville never had a gimmick and when he got the WWE they tried to give him one, the  his gimmick became "king of the empty arenas".


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO I hate this fucking company man.


I'm going to place an early bet that the match is good because the office will get in Brock's ass, but Jinder is obviously going over so everyone will be upset.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2017)

when jinder beats brock oh lord


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anderson and Gallows kinda suck tbh. They can't hang with The Shield. You need Balor, AJ and Kenny Omega or something.



good luck with that


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO I hate this fucking company man.



wow. i love this shit! can't wait for Brock to job to the Singh brothers!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2017)

Rumors that Dean might turn heel when they're done with the Shield, leading to Ambrose v Rollins at WM34.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

why can't both of them turn heel and kill each other at WM?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Cody Rhodes called himself the biggest draw in the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody Rhodes called himself the biggest draw in the world.



he must be DREAMING of the life that he ever wanted


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't regret my comments on wrestling in general but I do regret that I still can't drop wrestling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO I hate this fucking company man.



Worst year in WWE history. At least in recent memory.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

The hell, an extended recap of last week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Yo. This place dead ayy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like it.  Well it was nice while it lasted.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

3 solo flops in protective vests. 

So it's now "our yard" eh Roman?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 3 solo flops in protective vests.



At least Dean got a woman out of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> At least Dean got a woman out of it.



And got her hooked on coke.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Every thirsty teen girl had a hot take on why The Shield is better than the Bullet Club. The tides are changing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And got her hooked on coke.



Yeah that too. 

Fuck brings back memories of Whitney Houston.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Every thirsty teen girl had a hot take on why The Shield is better than the Bullet Club. The tides are changing



Yaoi is a strong thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And got her hooked on coke.


How did you know ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Bunch of Jannettys barking cuz the draw champ is on a light schedule.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How did you know ?



I lurk fam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

fuckkkkk. This gimmick is good. Why are they ruining it by sticking jobber A and jobber B?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Fuck sakes, WWE on "throw shit on the wall and see what sticks" mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Sit down Festus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I lurk fam.


So I just tuned into Raw to see a cringy comedy fest between the good brothers and alias .

Never clicked off so fast in my life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

I literally have no idea on what to think of this teaming of Jason Jordan and the Titus Brand.  The company literally is throwing shit on the wall.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Nice earn that paycheck match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

So Steel Cage matches are Braun's specialty/gimmick match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Steel Cage matches are Braun's specialty/gimmick match?



In technicality it's in Roman's favor, Braun for some reason acts like a dumb ass in those.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

Everytime Gallagher comes to the ring I get this urge to grab a bottle of Champaign  and spray it over people.  I don't know why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Surprised Shame-saro isn't actually really called "Drunken Eurotrash".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Curtis Axel chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

The 5th member will screw Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

So a Sasha appearance here means that Bayley will be teaming with Mickie then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the actual fuck.



It'll be a hit with the furry community.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

Enzo? uhhhh... Gonna go make sandwich.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Well I see Fox has gone back to that crazy persona.    She really must want that shirt to sell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2017)

That was a good lucha thing there Kalisto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Give me a break.  How in the world does Enzo now have allies after burying those three verbally the past few weeks.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give me a break.  How in the world does Enzo now have allies after burying those three verbally the past few weeks.



In what world does the WWE even remember everything that happened a week before?

Seriously though they were trying to point that the shield is more united than ever, but still have Ambrose and Rollins come out seperate?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

Did they just waste the Shield gear for Raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Hmm, Axel getting some screen and speaking time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Holy shit did tech forget to use the voice altering option for that recap.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2017)

Sup guys.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Worst year in WWE history. At least in recent memory.



It's a heavy contender. The case can be made for there being way worse booking/wrestling, but this seems like one of if not the first times that the show just seems like everything's on autopilot for this long. Past badness was at least funny to laugh at or cathartic to get mouth-frothingly angry at. Current badness seems like everyone's just kinda given up and it's boring and sorta sad.

When I heard Enzo was turned heel and going to 205 Live and Meltzer trying to justify it with "Uh, well... Y'know he's. He's over so... Y'knowwhatImean?" i couldn't even get mad. I just thought that might as well happen, why not?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the actual fuck.



Hittin' those demos, son



PlacidSanity said:


> It'll be a hit with the furry community.



_THE FURRY COMMUNITY?!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

The fuck is the crap with seeing a monster when the guy is dressing in drag, Finn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

The sad feels when Bray has lost his career with this feud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

So asuka is getting her debut near Halloween huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

Boooo Bayley sucks!!! Poor queen Mickie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Boooo Bayley sucks!!! Poor queen Mickie



It could have been worse, it could have been Dana.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

An anemic attempt at refereeing by an official that got his ass pushed down by literally a craze cartoon character that is Alicia Fox.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It could have been worse, it could have been Dana.


Ive never liked Bayley but her recent cheesy promos just annoyed me. Plus I love Dana thicc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

"So nice then this side comes out"...... come on Booker, this girl couldn't swing a kendo stick to save her own life and you think this offence is a Jeckal and Hyde scenario.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooo Bayley!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Emma is balding.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

They win but Bayley still got her ass bullied by Alexa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Well Axel about to experience what it's like to be triple raped but then he's collecting his pay check for tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

At this rate I can see Braun losing on purpose just to get away from Miz and co.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Braun da master of strategy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Mickie and Bayley making plans to fuck after the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Mickie cutting this promo like she's trying to remember her lines.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Heh, so going from Balor's new face paint it's going to be the Pumpkin King vs the Drag Queen. 

So after the Shield raped Axel the hung him upside down Predator style.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

The Shield defying Trump's America by lynching a white man


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

Joe returning?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm calling it now...fifth man is Joe.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

Also the shield is reformed someone give Roman a new intro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Roman upgraded armor. :ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

Is the word "destroyed" banned or something? Why does Miz keep saying destructed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

So much for Kurt's authority.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

Kane?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Wow, so Glenn Jacobs has returned.    Probably to finish out his career before he officially retires.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

OMFG THIS COMPANY


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Glenn Jacobs has returned.    Probably to finish out his career before he officially retires.



When is his election for mayor?  

I wonder if this will be a "This is for the Undertaker."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

KANE WEARING A FUCKING WIG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

On a scale of 1-10 in disappointing tag team partner reveals, this ranks a Savio Vega.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Glenn probably brought back so that Reigns can "retire" the Undertaker's brother.  Might as well pad those fixed stats while they are cheering Roman before they do anther singles run.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2017)

My sides if Roman kicked out after all that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody Rhodes called himself the biggest draw in the world.


Twas Kayfabe my good man. He's working into a shoot, which despite Hogan's warning to the marks against in 06 is actually an excellent strategy.

 That's what got the top draw of all time over.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The sad feels when Bray has lost his career with this feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2017)

Follow the graveyard , Bray's career


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2017)

Nah but forreal how do you go from WWE Champ to this. Man ended 2016 and started 2017 so well. Orton didn't do the job and now he's been brought to RAW to be put out of his misery.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is the word "destroyed" banned or something? Why does Miz keep saying destructed?


I actually think it is. I remember reading about that a while ago.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 17, 2017)

Can anyone explain why Bray Wyatt is a transexual?

Or why Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega are making out with each other?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2017)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wyatt


----------



## Kuya (Oct 17, 2017)

Elias is so much better on the main roster

I'm liking Gallows & Anderson in the tweener role too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Can anyone explain why Bray Wyatt is a transexual?
> 
> Or why Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega are making out with each other?


Omega is Bi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Can anyone explain why Bray Wyatt is a transexual?
> 
> Or why Cody Rhodes and Kenny Omega are making out with each other?


Gotta target the gays and trannies demographic duh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2017)

I always heard rumors about Omega. Plus Dustin Rhodes is bi, so it might just run in that family.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hes in main event and some live events


lol welp that's that for him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I always heard rumors about Omega. Plus Dustin Rhodes is bi, so it might just run in that family.


Not a rumor he had a relationship with Ibushi, but he keeps his sex life relatively private.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a rumor he had a relationship with Ibushi, but he keeps his sex life relatively private.



WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2017)

Omega and Ibushi played up that yaoi shit like crazy when they were a tag team because Japanese female wrestling fans are super into that shit.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 17, 2017)

wait, Goldust is bi? I know his character is portrayed that way


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)

You could tell Goldust liked dick forreal, he played the character way too well.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2017)

Kuya said:


> wait, Goldust is bi? I know his character is portrayed that way



Nah his character was "I'll try to get under your skin with sexual innuendos to get you off your game and win." well that was how it started then Vince went and decided to the whole Artist formerly known as Goldust and everything went downhill from there to where people thought he was just some bi character.

Seems like reports are out that Nia has followed Neville out the door.  (still rumours)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2017)

Kuya said:


> wait, Goldust is bi? I know his character is portrayed that way



If you listen to some shoot interviews, a couple of guys from that era said he was. Said he and Terri were swingers too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

So starting off SD with DB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow, Sami going in hard on DB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Well that was a clusterfuck of a finish for the women's match.  

So now Sami and Kevin forced into a match against Orton and Naka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow, Sin Cara gets a count out victory over Baron Corbin.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)

Poor Placid the only one watching smackdown. I think I'll catch some of it with ya.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Placid the only one watching smackdown. I think I'll catch some of it with ya.



Don't worry I'm probably changing the channel after Jinder issues the challenge to Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Welp there went down what I came to watch.   Let him challenge Brock then have him eat suplexes galore until all that backney pops. 

And I thought Jinder was Canadian.   And that child that asked those questions to Jinder wasn't a senile 70+ year old man wanting those rupees when his company goes to India in the near future.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2017)

Rofl Jinder's roid body will probably explode after all those suplexes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm also wondering if the WWE had to remind the people of India that they are the WWE and not TNA/GFW/Impact will the amount of time Jarrett has been there.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You could tell Goldust liked dick forreal, he played the character way too well.



he could just be a great actor.

not sure if you ever watched Modern Family, but the fat one in the gay couple is completely straight.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 17, 2017)

Why is Nia upset? She has a good spot on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2017)

basketball n baseball on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Commenting on the Bludgeon Brothers newest promo.  Honestly I can't take Harper and Rowen seriously anymore if they are going to have them come down with those foam hammers.   I mean really, that forest crap had me thinking if they were going to cut a PSA on not starting forest fires rather than beating people up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2017)

this main event interesting tho

have the sami/ko promos been good? haven't seen their shit yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> this main event interesting tho
> 
> have the sami/ko promos been good? haven't seen their shit yet.



They tore into Daniel Bryan at the start of the show that lead to him walking off to find talent to beat those two up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2017)

Jinder vs Brock is confirmed.


Guess who's going over everyone?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jinder vs Brock is confirmed.
> 
> 
> Guess who's going over everyone?



As I said, Vince really wants those rupees.    That or to out due Jarrett out of spite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jinder vs Brock is confirmed.
> 
> 
> Guess who's going over everyone?



Maharaja's gonna tear Borf a new asshole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2017)

see thats what i like to watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2017)

Lol, well I'm enjoying both Sami and Owen acting very obnoxious right now.   So it's Shane's turn to deal with those two after DB's failed attempt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2017)

Feels like the Cena is going to beat Jinder for the title and its a shame, I love Cena but this is why no one is becoming a star.
All the big moments on the biggest stages always end up to the same people.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 17, 2017)

Samoa Joe and Braun couldn't go over Lesnar but Jinder fucking Mahal will


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think Brock will let himself lose to jinder tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2017)

Vince already made that demand that Roman and Brock have to look like they're way stronger than everyone else on the roster. :ho


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Unless Samoa Joe returns and costs Brock a win, and sets up that feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think Brock will let himself lose to jinder tbh.



WWE badly wants the India market   .

Edit: Whoops redundant sentence was redundant.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 17, 2017)

I just watched a Ford commercial and it ended with "We just don't raise the bar, we are the bar."

is this an old saying or did they just steal that shit from SheSaro?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2017)

Honestly look at what they did to Harper and Rowen.  


And it looks like a stable was created today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Nah his character was "I'll try to get under your skin with sexual innuendos to get you off your game and win." well that was how it started then Vince went and decided to the whole Artist formerly known as Goldust and everything went downhill from there to where people thought he was just some bi character.
> 
> Seems like reports are out that Nia has followed Neville out the door.  (still rumours)



please let this be true 

bye Nia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2017)

Can't imagine why she would tbh.
Isn't she in the middle of a big push?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Can't imagine why she would tbh.
> Isn't she in the middle of a big push?


Nope. They jobbed her out to Sasha again. Shes back to square one in having to build up her credibility.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope. They jobbed her out to Sasha again. Shes back to square one in having to build up her credibility.



Oh.
Well if the rumors are true, I hope she has a backup plan or just doesn't wanna wrestle anymore.
Neville's fighting for his release and if it's granted to him, he can go essentially wherever he wants if he has Cody's work ethic. Nia... I mean she's nice, but....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Going to the indies is literally the worst thing any woman wrestler could do. Unless she can make it big in Japan, she's not gonna make a fraction of what she's making in the WWE.

I'm think it's easier to assume Nia is fat and got tired of all that traveling and work. :ho


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh.
> Well if the rumors are true, I hope she has a backup plan or just doesn't wanna wrestle anymore.
> Neville's fighting for his release and if it's granted to him, he can go essentially wherever he wants if he has Cody's work ethic. Nia... I mean she's nice, but....



It seems like though it isn't just those two either.  Rumors are many have seen Cody do brilliant for himself outside of WWE and are supposedly talking to Cody about how to get out and how to make a name for yourself outside of WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It seems like though it isn't just those two either.  Rumors are many have seen Cody do brilliant for himself outside of WWE and are supposedly talking to Cody about how to get out and how to make a name for yourself outside of WWE.


Yes!!! Revolution!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Cody wouldn't be shit on the indies either if he wasn't riding on his daddy's fame. :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Neither would Vince either whats your point?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Vince rode Hulk Hogan's coattails. Get it right, bruh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Well before Hogan to get the WWF is what I meant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Either way, Vince is still a bigger draw than Cody.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody wouldn't be shit on the indies either if he wasn't riding on his daddy's fame. :ho



Cody's got a wrestling lineage?
I wouldn't know. He seems to lack a last name these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Yea to the dirty casuals


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Going to the indies is literally the worst thing any woman wrestler could do. Unless she can make it big in Japan, she's not gonna make a fraction of what she's making in the WWE.
> 
> I'm think it's easier to assume Nia is fat and got tired of all that traveling and work. :ho



Nia will be doing much worse. Indies doesn't ban most moves that the WWE bans. The problem is, Nia can't do any of those moves. She's a terrible wrestler. She only knows samoan drop, leg drop, scoop slam, running splash and clotheslines


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes!!! Revolution!!



Honestly would be funny if when Vince tries again to split the shield (Something all three have said they hated first time around and want something more like sometimes they might fight sometimes not, but always be The shield.) all three of them decide to walk out.

Vince would likely end up having to step down if that happens since it would be another person/group he tried to build up that bailed on him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly would be funny if when Vince tries again to split the shield (Something all three have said they hated first time around and want something more like sometimes they might fight sometimes not, but always be The shield.) all three of them decide to walk out.
> 
> Vince would likely end up having to step down if that happens since it would be another person/group he tried to build up that bailed on him.


Out of any of the Shield I only see.Ambrose walking. Seth has HHH to back him up and obviously Roman in a very nice spot.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly would be funny if when Vince tries again to split the shield (Something all three have said they hated first time around and want something more like sometimes they might fight sometimes not, but always be The shield.) all three of them decide to walk out.
> 
> Vince would likely end up having to step down if that happens since it would be another person/group he tried to build up that bailed on him.



Would they really take a walk though? I mean, sure the booking of all three of them is fucking clumsy, by compared to literally everyone else who isn't either part time or full Braun Stroman, they're sittin' pretty.  I can't imagine a second split for them would be enough of a final straw.

Also, this is my first time hearing about their thoughts on the split. And now it makes me miss stables all over again. Them persuing different singles careers while still being The Shield would've been _so cool_.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Would they really take a walk though? I mean, sure the booking of all three of them is fucking clumsy, by compared to literally everyone else who isn't either part time or full Braun Stroman, they're sittin' pretty.  I can't imagine a second split for them would be enough of a final straw.
> 
> Also, this is my first time hearing about their thoughts on the split. And now it makes me miss stables all over again. Them persuing different singles careers while still being The Shield would've been _so cool_.


Apparently they still want Roman to shine for his coronation solo plus building up to Face Seth vs Heel Dean


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman is making about $300k a month from his merchandise and bonuses for main eventing according to Meltzer. He sure as hell isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Also, this is my first time hearing about their thoughts on the split. And now it makes me miss stables all over again. Them persuing different singles careers while still being The Shield would've been _so cool_.



When Roman and Dean were infighting months before Seth's betrayal it was supposed to lead to a triple threat at Wrestlemania. But the three turned it down and were "punished" with that match against Kane and outlaws. 

Vince for months was trying to split them but were still refusing.  Right until Batista did the walkout and basically Vince said "Seth is betraying you in couple hours like it or not." giving them no time to fight the decision. 

If I remember rightly it was dean mentioning this on talk is Jericho. Plus all three basically getting away with breaking kayfabe saying they'll get back together within weeks of it happening.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

what a bunch of over privileged no talented brats the Shield are


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is making about $300k a month from his merchandise and bonuses for main eventing according to Meltzer. He sure as hell isn't going anywhere.


He could spirit in Linda's face and he would be safe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what a bunch of over privileged no talented brats the Shield are


Kinda like all the vanilla midgets amIrite?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2017)

Well they called Nia up way too soon. She also should probably drop 20 pounds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well they called Nia up way too soon. She also should probably drop 20 pounds.


Or 40...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey now don't fat shame us fatties


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kinda like all the vanilla midgets amIrite?



Neville was a midget but didn't act like dem Shield boys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Neville was a stupid mark who left because he had to lose a match. He's a different brand of stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Neville was a midget but didn't act like dem Shield boys.


but most top guys act like that


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

roman is not a top guy. the spot was handed to him because he knows The Rock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Roman is a top guy let's be honest. He has the move set to be popular, he's good looking, and if he was given a better character than what he's given , he'd be a good heel.

The problem is Vince blows his load too early on him and doesn't wait for the right opportunity.


Plus his mic skills need tons of work.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Or 40...


She's somoan and loves to eat, I'm trying to be realistic here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Nia is the least threatening monster heel ever. She's just got too pretty of a face. She needs to have like a Rikishi gimmick or something where she's a jolly fat girl that can dance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2017)

she's fat not a monster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Finn needs to shut up about the Brock thing. 

He's not gonna put him over or do anything to make that match a David vs Goliath epic fight.

He's gonna give him 36 suplexes and win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Also pretty sure Survivor Series should have been  Miz, Shame us , Cesaro, Kane , and Strowman

vs Shield and Authors of Pain


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

how many weeks until asuka loses then becomes a flop then we got dorks in here going at her instead of vince k?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> how many weeks until asuka loses then becomes a flop then we got dorks in here going at her instead of vince k?


Asuka is bae though. Vince just hates  people not in North America.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> how many weeks until asuka loses then becomes a flop then we got dorks in here going at her instead of vince k?



I'll give her until WM where she's meant to win somethng but Vince panics cause "Not American enough for audience." and puts Sasha or Alexa over her.

Then everyone will pile on Asuka, and when Vince comes on the screen metaphorically all line up to join the "Vince McMahon's kiss my ass club." basically like they did when Vince was last on Smackdown, instead of going silent or hell using that time to hijack the situation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Asuka is bae though. Vince just hates  people not in North America.


then jinder shouldn't be striving like this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I'll give her until WM where she's meant to win somethng but Vince panics cause "Not American enough for audience." and puts Sasha or Alexa over her.
> 
> Then everyone will pile on Asuka, and when Vince comes on the screen metaphorically all line up to join the "Vince McMahon's kiss my ass club." basically like they did when Vince was last on Smackdown, instead of going silent or hell using that time to hijack the situation.


its not even a america thing. its just a nxt thing.

bobby roode just lost to ziggler on sd for no reason


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> then jinder shouldn't be striving like this.


He wouldn't be in any normal situation but asking around WWE could be receiving around 50 -70 million dollars in revenue by targeting the India market. There's money to be made there but in Japan , not so easy to beat out the competition.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

and that's just in tv markets. Factoring in merchandising and events , India is a gold mine if you make it there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd rather have Khali as champion again than Jinder doe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2017)

Jinder should make up his mind about his finisher the Khalass.

Before it was a Full Nelson Slam and then he changed it in to the Dream Street copied from Ted DiBiase Jr.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He wouldn't be in any normal situation but asking around WWE could be receiving around 50 -70 million dollars in revenue by targeting the India market. There's money to be made there but in Japan , not so easy to beat out the competition.


You keep missing my point. It doesn't matter anyone from nxt just comes up and gets burried or positioned as a flop or put a ceiling on.

Aka Neville leaving


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You keep missing my point. It doesn't matter anyone from nxt just comes up and gets burried or positioned as a flop or put a ceiling on.
> 
> Aka Neville leaving


Yea but Neville isnt part of the target Vince wants. Thats why Im saying that guys like Jinder and Roman are specific to the audiences Vince, Mattel, and other shareholders want


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2017)

Balor won the Universal title less than a month after he got called up. It's not Vince's fault he's fragile and Seth Rollins is a dangerous worker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor won the Universal title less than a month after he got called up. It's not Vince's fault he's fragile and Seth Rollins is a dangerous worker.


Everyone on the company has been hurt and had down time except Ambrose. If thats the case everyone is fragile.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but Neville isnt part of the target Vince wants. Thats why Im saying that guys like Jinder and Roman are specific to the audiences Vince, Mattel, and other shareholders want



You're over thinking this. Wwe wanting the Indian market n whatever "market" roman has really nothing to do with booking nxt guys awful and changing everything that worked for that wrestler in nxt on the main roster. Because wwe can have roman be the guy n have jinder market to Indians and not book people like shit at the same time. One doesn't effect the other.

Like it wasn't less than a month ago multiple reports said wwe is high on bobby rhoode. Yet on the main roster they are booking him completely different than what made him work on nxt. 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor won the Universal title less than a month after he got called up. It's not Vince's fault he's fragile and Seth Rollins is a dangerous worker.


U just wanna throw jabs at Finn. Most likely Finn would have lost the title within a month or so. Dude only won it because they wanted something new instead of Seth winning once again n roman failing.  

Finn out here dressed up a pumpkin in a storyline that don't even make sense that been going on since I applied for college, moved in, and half way through the semester.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You're over thinking this. Wwe wanting the Indian market n whatever "market" roman has really nothing to do with booking nxt guys awful and changing everything that worked for that wrestler in nxt on the main roster. Because wwe can have roman be the guy n have jinder market to Indians and not book people like shit at the same time. One doesn't effect the other.
> 
> Like it wasn't less than a month ago multiple reports said wwe is high on bobby rhoode. Yet on the main roster they are booking him completely different than what made him work on nxt.
> 
> ...


I think some of the reports are also misaccurate so it can be misleading to actual results.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Everyone on the company has been hurt and had down time except Ambrose. If thats the case everyone is fragile.



Technically everyone is fragile. Dat scheduling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think some of the reports are also misaccurate so it can be misleading to actual results.


I disagree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I disagree.


How so?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Technically everyone is fragile. Dat scheduling.


Yeah just saying this cause Ghost called. Finn fragile.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How so?


Wwe can be high on someone and not want to book people the same way they  were in nxt.

The information about wwe liking bobby Is most likely true. Wwe just doesn't care to keep booking him as he was in nxt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah just saying this cause Ghost called. Finn fragile.


Ghost just hates finn.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah they've already dropped the ball with Roode. Vince really out here sabotaging NXT guys.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah just saying this cause Ghost called. Finn fragile.



Yeah, but dude's adopted a contrarian gimmick for about 3 years, now. Dunno why ya humor him.
But yeah, both Finn and Seth are more stupid than fragile/dangerous for that spot. Even if it went off without a hitch, I'm just not entirely into the idea of taking an uncontrolled bump onto the floor. That Ellsworth did that shit twice and is still alive speaks of him truly being the missing link.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> its not even a america thing. its just a nxt thing.
> 
> bobby roode just lost to ziggler on sd for no reason



I'd agree but raw right now is basically being headlined by ex NXT mostly

Shield and Braun are in the main event.  All of which were NXT
Basically the entire women's division is there


[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah they've already dropped the ball with Roode. Vince really out here sabotaging NXT guys.


Bit at the same time most of those most over right now are NXT shield, braun, KO, Sami with his new heel turn.

Wouldn't be surprised if HHH and Vince are having a powerstruggle already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I'd agree but raw right now is basically being headlined by ex NXT mostly
> 
> Shield and Braun are in the main event.  All of which were NXT
> Basically the entire women's division is there
> ...




All of those guys were part of development nxt not the brand as nxt we know today. Aka shit being booked amazing.

And I don't even think Braun had a single run in nxt he's mostly known for being a rose bud.


And the entire women roster is nxt basically now.

But you guys don't get my point.

Wwe doesn't book anyone to the best of their abilities they book it the wwe way which is sabotage which results into people calling nxt a cliche or the guys flops and so on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2017)

Remember when you guys said it was fine that Nakamura struggled against Dolph in his first match?

Now they did the same shit to Roode.

You can see where this is going.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Sabotage brother


----------



## Shirker (Oct 19, 2017)

Maharaja's gonna tear Rude a new asshole. 

I wonder who'd win in a keyfabe fight. Romain or Gender? Isn't the latter undefeated currently since winning the belt?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Like so far heel sami is working. But obviously he could of been baby face over if they just actually booked up.

It reminds me of when aj was getting over as a baby face they randomly turned him heel. And they had no choice but to turn him back because he was too over.

This isn't a nxt argument. 
This is just a thing I notice. When you can be a over baby face they turn them heel and when they need to be heel they keep em face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Maharaja's gonna tear Rude a new asshole.
> 
> I wonder who'd win in a keyfabe fight. Romain or Gender? Isn't the latter undefeated currently since winning the belt?



Jinder has lost some non-title matches to Orton.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

And wwe playing this jinder never beat aj thing when he clearly beat him just a month or two ago.


Wwe logic brehs


Clearly for the rukias out there


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2017)

I want Jinder to unify the belts and beat the shit out of Lesnar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2017)

this Indian expansion better pan out bcuz I just bought 10 shares of WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Kuya said:


> this Indian expansion better pan out bcuz I just bought 10 shares of WWE


For real?!


----------



## Kuya (Oct 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For real?!



Yeah, WWE isn't going to fold and I'm hoping they get a shit ton of Network subscribers and sell hella merch in India

Each share was only about 22 bucks, so not high risk. WWE shares were $7 five years ago FYI.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 19, 2017)

Guess who likes pizza?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Yeah, WWE isn't going to fold and I'm hoping they get a shit ton of Network subscribers and sell hella merch in India
> 
> Each share was only about 22 bucks, so not high risk. WWE shares were $7 five years ago FYI.


Damn should have bought then


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 19, 2017)

Kuya said:


> this Indian expansion better pan out bcuz I just bought 10 shares of WWE



everyone claims jinder doesn't draw in india.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2017)

Kuya said:


> this Indian expansion better pan out bcuz I just bought 10 shares of WWE



Fool, I have 300 shares. 

Vince pays a good dividend on each share.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> everyone claims jinder doesn't draw in india.



Depends how the tour does, WWE has lost subscribers in india, but its unknown if thats just the natural progression as most people slowly drop the WWE network after WM season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2017)

Well I guess Vince now targeting that India audience since he saw Jarrett draw some rupees there for his guitars that he couldn't draw a dime here in the states and wanted some of that action.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

Kurt Angle replacing Roman at TLC...WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

AJ Styles vs Finn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 20, 2017)

LMAO injuries/illness/whatever making TLC a better card than what it initially was


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

IM CUMINN G EGRJDFSCXGNILEFSGLEFDSEG.A
GTDFSOIPHBDNCUFAWADS,BGJIV'RS
GV'



/9WASMNDRJGNDSFZ.GVDZSFGV


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 20, 2017)

Tfw being sick saved Bray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 20, 2017)

Meningitis is mvp

Somehow a virus improved the PPV significantly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

AJ jobbing to a vanilla midget pumpkin demon


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 20, 2017)

Welp card subject to change.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

Every Roman teenage THOT on suicide watch atm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2017)

what the fuck is going oooon

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> what the fuck is going oooon




my boner going up

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ jobbing to a vanilla midget pumpkin demon


AJ is a vanilla midget.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 20, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AJ is a vanilla midget.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 20, 2017)

WWE might turn into Raccoon City with this outbreak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> what the fuck is going oooon



Divine intervention.

God: "For fuck's sake, if you're not going to do your job right...!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow so the Big dawg is out again?


Look who continues to be the catalyst that hasn't missed 

his name is Dean Ambrose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

In before WWE has AJ go "THE A STANDS FOR ABIGAIL!!!" and then he has to wrestle in the tranny gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2017)

AJ being abigail would be on some bleach-tier plot twist. 

I'd love it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> AJ being abigail would be on some bleach-tier plot twist.
> 
> I'd love it.


Why?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> AJ being abigail would be on some bleach-tier plot twist.
> 
> I'd love it.



"At what point were you under the impression that i wasn't Sister Abigail"



Dean Ambrose said:


> Why?



I'm actually with SAF on this one.
They've given up on competent writing and even pretending they plan stuff further that a couple days in advance. So we might as well just go *full-on clown show.*

If they did a last second angle where the A in AJ secretly stood for Abigail this whole time, i might start watching this fucking show regularly again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Divine intervention.
> 
> God: "For fuck's sake, if you're not going to do your job right...!"


God just looking down at Vince like this mother fucker


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> God just looking down at Vince like this mother fucker



Who would've guessed that the Almighty was such a fucking smark?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "At what point were you under the impression that i wasn't Sister Abigail"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The moment where people give up on taking wrasslin serious 

It's both hilarious and tragic


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Who would've guessed that the Almighty was such a fucking smark?



When he snowed off raw the night after Roman won the rumble?  

Also he might still be pissed at having to be in a jobbing team with HBK for Vince's own ego.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Who would've guessed that the Almighty was such a fucking smark?


Like he got the oeoople no one wanted to see sick and replaced them with people we wanted.

I'm excited!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2017)

People demanding refunds because they wanted to watch Sister Abigail


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The moment where people give up on taking wrasslin serious
> 
> It's both hilarious and tragic



lol, don't worry, it's just WWE I feel that way about atm. Been keeping up with wrestling 2nd hand for a while and apparently it's on fire currently. The only reason i'm not watching it all right now is because I've been fucked of my time all summer and I'm running myself loopy drawing for October.

Once November hits I'm gonna try catching up on a lot of it. I might even give Impact another shot. Apparently Morrison's gonna be on it now that LU's dead (  ), so i gotta check that out.



Nemesis said:


> When he snowed off raw the night after Roman won the rumble?
> 
> Also he might still be pissed at having to be in a jobbing team with HBK for Vince's own ego.



To be fair, they did throw him a bone years later by having him at ringside with Shawn when he was facing the Undertaker at WM25. I mean, sure, Shawn lost, but that was the most screentime he'd gotten in ages, and he was super over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> lol, don't worry, it's just WWE I feel that way about atm. Been keeping up with wrestling 2nd hand for a while and apparently it's on fire currently. The only reason i'm not watching it all currently is because I've been fucked of my time all summer and I'm running myself loopy drawing for October.
> 
> Once November hits I'm gonna try catching up on a lot of it. I might even give Impact another shot. Apparently Morrison's gonna be on it now that LU's dead (  ), so i gotta check that out.
> 
> ...


LU deserves another season 

The bloody match I saw was glorious


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LU deserves another season
> 
> The bloody match I saw was glorious



You mean the Hell of War match, right? Haven't seen it yet, but I heard it was FUCKED.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

Shirker said:


> You mean the Hell of War match, right? Haven't seen it yet, but I heard it was FUCKED.


DUUUUUDE  it was so fucking insane  

I have never seen that before 

5 star match in my book


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 20, 2017)

did rukia die where his ass been at


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

He's probably watching sports of some kind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2017)

Man instead of Kurt , should have had Authors of Pain come out and help the Shield 

or Finn, Seth, and Ambrose vs those 5 guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or Finn, Seth, and Ambrose vs those 5 guys.



With it ending with Finn attacking the two with Gallows and Anderson? Vince bringing the WWE version of the Club to spite the Bullet Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 20, 2017)

Watch WWE troll the fans by have Kurt get taken out to get replaced by Jason Jordan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Divine intervention.
> 
> God: "For fuck's sake, if you're not going to do your job right...!"



He even struck down the two dudes people have been bitching about. 



[S-A-F] said:


> AJ being abigail would be on some bleach-tier plot twist.
> 
> I'd love it.







Nemesis said:


> When he snowed off raw the night after Roman won the rumble?
> 
> Also he might still be pissed at having to be in a jobbing team with HBK for Vince's own ego.



Always thought Vince sacrificed one of his grandkids for that one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Oct 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fool, I have 300 shares.
> 
> Vince pays a good dividend on each share.



damn, i'm still learning.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2017)

When I get married one day u guys invited


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> When I get married one day u guys invited


Your marriage will have better ratings than wrasslin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Watch WWE troll the fans by have Kurt get taken out to get replaced by Jason Jordan.


this can very well happen. oh boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> When I get married one day u guys invited



Gonna show up and complain how your best man isn't over and can't cut promos and how the bridesmaids need a better push.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2017)

Don't invite Thor.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> this can very well happen. oh boy.



At least if it is the case you'll be safe in the knowledge knowing he'll eat the pin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2017)

Guys Im gonna be an uncle  this is the biggest push Ive ever received

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys Im gonna be an uncle  this is the biggest push Ive ever received



Welcome to the club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys Im gonna be an uncle  this is the biggest push Ive ever received



Uncle status is best status. You get the fuzzy joy of a dumb cute kid with the ease of fastballing them directly at their parents once they start acting up.. Anyway, congrats man. Tell your relative some stranger on the internet said congrats to them as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Uncle status is best status. You get the fuzzy joy of a dumb cute kid with the ease of fastballing them directly at their parents once they start acting up.. Anyway, congrats man. Tell your relative some stranger on the internet said congrats to them as well.


Thanks dude


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2017)

HHH replacing Owens on the South American tour. This is the most hilarious timeline.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Uncle status is best status. You get the fuzzy joy of a dumb cute kid with the ease of fastballing them directly at their parents once they start acting up.. Anyway, congrats man. Tell your relative some stranger on the internet said congrats to them as well.



This post here.  This post is the most factual truths ever posted in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

why doen't WWE like Zach Ryder again? I'm watching TLC 2011 and he's super over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Ryder's segments when he finally got a small push were low rated, so WWE figured he was just an internet meme and buried him quick.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why doen't WWE like Zach Ryder again? I'm watching TLC 2011 and he's super over.



Got over too fast, way too solo, and his wrestling was below average , so rather than make any attempt or call an audible, they just cooled him off while hoping he'd still retain sympathy points.
Also they told him he was booked to work and win a match in his home town for weeks that one time only to change plans at the last minute as a joke. That doesn't have much to do with your question, I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

Ever noticed who are the two wrestlers who got infected???

I will give you a clue.

Both of them are fat and comes with no talent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

Finn Baylor is taller than AJ Styles lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> did rukia die where his ass been at


Europe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't know what happened.  But AJ Styles vs Finn Balor?  Much better than Bray in drag!

Are they moving on the idea to have Anderson and Gallows turn on Styles and help Finn?  The match seems really random.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys Im gonna be an uncle  this is the biggest push Ive ever received



Congrats man. And tough shit if you're living in the same house. I'm a light sleeper and that shit fucked me up for yours until I got a day job.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Europe.


God damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Congrats man. And tough shit if you're living in the same house. I'm a light sleeper and that shit fucked me up for yours until I got a day job.



Thanks dude.  Also nah luckily she's gonna be mostly in their apartment so no crying for hours here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

What's the kayfabe reasoning for Bray missing the match? They can't actually he's sick can they?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

Will they go back to Sister Abigail after the PPV?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

wait is TLC today?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

I think Styles and Balor should go on last.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Styles and Balor should go on last.


No.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What's the kayfabe reasoning for Bray missing the match? They can't actually he's sick can they?



Abigail J Styles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait is TLC today?



Yes. I'll actually catch this one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma is going to beat Asuka with a surprise roll up.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. I'll actually catch this one.



Same. Why not? If nothing else it'll be interesting to see just how well this rebound will work out.. I hope Finn and AJ get to have the match they want to have. Apparently they're being given lots of time. Plus, Asuka's showing up. They're gonna ruin her, but seeing people pop for her premier on the main stage should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2017)

"Put AJ v Balor last"

"Potential for 5*"



This shit is going to flop so damn hard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

WWE is a multi million dollar company and can't even afford vaccines? lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

Winners:

Finn Borelor
Team Miz
Alexa Bliss
Sasha Banks
Asuka
Enzo


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

The Miz should walk out and leave the company if he loses tonight. He's being mistreated for sooo damn long.

I bet your ass he will eat a Dirty Deeds and the pin for the team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yes. I'll actually catch this one.


Same just to see ole Kurt and hoping he doesn't take many bumps 

In fact I think Ambrose is taking all the bumps


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't think Styles/Balor will be all that good but I hope I'm surprised.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> "Put AJ v Balor last"
> 
> "Potential for 5*"
> 
> ...


Shut the hell up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

I mean, yeah, AJ is a great wrestler but when was the last time Balor had a good match?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

October 22nd 2017

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> October 22nd 2017



I'm just glad this thread isn't dead tonight 

Homework be damned I'll watch with you gaiz


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm just glad this thread isn't dead tonight
> 
> Homework be damned I'll watch with you gaiz



I'm a be drunk tonight FAM

Litty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Congrats on being an uncle @Dean Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm a jack off tonight to thisls drunk AF fam


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose congrats on the push don't flop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't think Styles/Balor will be all that good but I hope I'm surprised.



You feel that way cuz it feels like a random raw match. Which in many ways it is. 


I miss this place lmfao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> @Dean Ambrose congrats on the push don't flop.


Thanks yo. I probably will........ cause I"m too lazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Congrats on being an uncle @Dean Ambrose


Thanks bro. Already looking forward to turning the kid into a NJPW fan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Did they at least kayfabe explain that Kane injured Roman? Could at least give Kane some heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did they at least kayfabe explain that Kane injured Roman? Could at least give Kane some heat.



Well no cause they ended up announcing on the website that he's out due to illness and won't be back for a while. 

Mostly due to responding to Wrestling Inc's story

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

So the magical shitshow that is Wyatt was announced sick as well?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Did I just fucking hear WAR GAMES? Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So the magical shitshow that is Wyatt was announced sick as well?


They didn't mention names but they mentioned that 'several' of their wrestlers were ill and weren't going to be on the show.

People already knew who they were based on said story. 

My bad for not adding that important detail


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did I just fucking hear WAR GAMES? Holy shit.


Yep next NXT Takeover will have War games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Kayfabe is totally fucking dead man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did they at least kayfabe explain that Kane injured Roman? Could at least give Kane some heat.


Fuck that..I'm glad they announced why roman n bray not there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

I must be drunk already .. Otunga not getting on my nerves


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Have Roman go out due to injuries from Kane so his return will at least get us a good RAW match or something.

Dunno what to do with Bray, he's a total mess either way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma look like she got that good moist pussy


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Have Roman go out due to injuries from Kane so his return will at least get us a good RAW match or something.
> 
> Dunno what to do with Bray, he's a total mess either way.



No


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

This Gulak stuff is great.

EDIT: SMH that bald guy was corpsing like crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

They acknowledged the mumps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Aj!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Sasha vs Alicia is pretty much crapfest.

Also Sasha's been on the pre show a couple of times already


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck that..I'm glad they announced why roman n bray not there.


announcing that your top guy who ended taker's career is out because he's got the mumps makes him sound like a total weakling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> announcing that your top guy who ended taker's career is out because he's got the mumps makes him sound like a total weakling.



I just want some fiction back in my wrestling. This is all Punk's fault SMH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Sasha keeps low-diffing Fox. What's the point of this feud?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

This is a damn hype vignette.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> announcing that your top guy who ended taker's career is out because he's got the mumps makes him sound like a total weakling.


but you can't just no sell mumps . They are the only ones that can't make Roman look strong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

The Shield lost their Shield-ness after losing Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Fucking love trolling WWE youtube chat 

told them Punk is back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Kay, I'm hear after a nap, let's do this.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks yo. I probably will........ cause I"m too lazy



*G R A B  T H E  B R A S S  R I N G*



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did I just fucking hear WAR GAMES? Holy shit.



Ah, you didn't hear? Yeah, should be sick. It's one of the reasons why I'm trying to catch up on mah wrasslin'. Like I said: On. Fire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

They disabled the chat due to the Cm Punk stuff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> announcing that your top guy who ended taker's career is out because he's got the mumps makes him sound like a total weakling.



"Wrestling's fake, dude." -WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Ah, you didn't hear? Yeah, should be sick. It's one of the reasons why I'm trying to catch up on mah wrasslin'. Like I said: On. Fire.



Yeah but if Asuka loses tonight I'll go right back into my wrestling break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Kay, I'm hear after a nap, let's do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ...but...like.....see... yeah you wrestle. *Drinks a bottle of Samuel Adams*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They disabled the chat due to the Cm Punk stuff


Deano heeling it up right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

THIS IS HYPE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

You can see Booker and Graves sighing over the viral infection bullshit.

You have Kayfabe. FUCKING USE IT.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Bae has arrived


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Empress


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Asuka


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah but if Asuka loses tonight I'll go right back into my wrestling break.


Why?  Wins and losses don't matter dude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Vince if you ruin her I will put an ancient kebab curse on Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Can't see the waifu because watchwrestling is a shit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

In other news, Taima.TV is working for the first time in forever.

This timeline



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Link removed



Thanks for the hookup. Will keep it as a backup in case Taima shits the bed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma botching I see


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

"She loves to have fun."


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma getting offense in. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



And I LOVE Emma, but seriously....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "She loves to have fun."


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but you can't just no sell mumps . They are the only ones that can't make Roman look strong


when the mumps are stronger than cena and taker. rofl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma isn't as good at wrestling as she used to be.  Wrestles tentatively.  Scared she will get hurt again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Why isn't she stiffing the aussie?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Emma putting up any sort of fight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Ugh wish they had just fed Emma to Asuka 

fuck making it competitive


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

"When you come to WWE, it's a completely different level, so Asuka's clearly adjusting!"

A majority of Emma's career was spent in NXT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> "When you come to WWE, it's a completely different level, so Asuka's clearly adjusting!"
> 
> A majority of Emma's career was spent in NXT.



dis where teh big boiz play.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Asuka who was billed as more dominant than Goldberg, struggling with literally the 10th best woman on the roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

*sigh*  Just terrible how they already fucked up Asuka's momentum


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Y'all STFU and let Emma have this. She's taking the L anyways. Asuka can squash the likes of Bayley. They can play it off as Asuka adapting to the main roster then have her stay undefeated and go rampaging after about 2 weeks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Entertaining but this booking sucks.

EDIT: Okay tap out, and it came a bit early. A few more seconds and it would've been awful booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y'all STFU and let Emma have this. She's taking the L anyways. Asuka can squash the likes of Bayley.



Bayley is not a jobber like Emma though.

Emma needs to be used for talent build up


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Asuka going 50/50 with the female Heath Slater

"I think the locker room's been put on notice!"

I swear to god, Finn/AJ, you'd better be worth it. This is the shit I've been free from for half a year now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Asuka going 50/50 with the female Heath Slater
> 
> "I think the locker room's been put on notice!"
> 
> I swear to god, Finn/AJ, you'd better be worth it. This is the shit I've been free from for half a year now.



Female Cena incoming.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

The Bruiser Bros. 

Or I guess "The Bar" now. Proud a' dem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2017)

I liked the match, Asuka looked strong and Graves did a good job putting her over on commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Why isn't Cesaro an 80s action movie villain already?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Kane top face after taking out Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

I swear to god I have a feeling of Authors of Pain coming to help out the Shield


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

This is a good ass team.

Honestly, This match was gonna be pretty good regardless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Can't wait for the Chokeslam from Knox County.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm about 30 minutes behind. After Asuka/Emma what is next?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

ewww no personality Jason Jordan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I'm about 30 minutes behind. After Asuka/Emma what is next?


 A skit


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Hah, this is hilarious! 

*It's Jason*

nvm
----------

Jason walks off. Drifter just stops playing. No match or anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but you can't just no sell mumps . They are the only ones that can't make Roman look strong



I REALLY WISHED THAT ROMAN NO SELL THE MUMPS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Jason Jordan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Was Elias corpsing? Weird skit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I REALLY WISHED THAT ROMAN NO SELL THE MUMPS.




So he infects the entire company forcing them to bring back Cena so he can be champ again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

No Gentleman Jack why ?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

lol why did he just stop playing?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh right, Gallaher's a bad guy now.

Why'd that happen? Not that it matters I suppose, since he's probably getting more screentime this way, but still.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why did he just stop playing?


probably just wanting out of WWE like Neville


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why did he just stop playing?



Jordan threw groceries at him, including a fucking banana.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Man stfu who cares that opening match went longer than 5 mins shit was beautiful 


Come up n get smacked fucking pussies

They right smarks complain about everything 


Like who cares 


Give me a rematch of that shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Rich , Cedric, Titus , and Apollo should become a stable called the no personality crew


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So he infects the entire company forcing them to bring back Cena so he can be champ again?





But no, I just want to see Roman botch in the ring like he usually does.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Man stfu who cares that opening match went longer than 5 mins shit was beautiful
> 
> 
> Come up n get smacked fucking pussies
> ...



I too like it when my show is inconsistent as shit. It's why I used to watch Bleach.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I too like it when my show is inconsistent as shit. It's why I used to watch Bleach.


Inconsistent? When the last time u seen asuka at take over in a 3 min match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But no, I just want to see Roman botch in the ring like he usually does.


He wouldn't botch. He'd just end up contagious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I too like it when my show is inconsistent as shit. It's why I used to watch Bleach.



Roman shows up tonight.

"Since when were you under the impression that I was out with the mumps"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Cedric lit.

Also, I dunno how it effects his in-ring performance, but I fuckin' love that Gallaher wrestles in a fucking suit. He looks like such a "smarmy cunt" as they say.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jordan threw groceries at him, including a fucking banana.


I guess that'll throw a man off his game..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rich , Cedric, Titus , and Apollo should become a stable called the no personality crew


Titus has personality tho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Cedric lit.
> 
> Also, I dunno how it effects his in-ring performance, but I fuckin' love that Gallaher wrestles in a fucking suit. He looks like such a "smarmy cunt" as they say.


Must be hard to move around though. I'd imagine that Jack could easily slide like the Rock did when he had dress shoes in the ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Titus has personality tho.



He kissed his son on the lips tho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Yeah, Titus has swag to spare, his wrestling is just cancer.
He should stay in a manager role but... Vince.

In other news, this a good ass match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Titus has personality tho.


He didn't used to so he could teach them how to make one 

I am upset that Titus world wide didn't get built up better. Could have created a new manager which is something kinda needed in wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Slickest People's Elbow ever tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

should I skip the Cruiserweight tag match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember Cedric vs kota


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> should I skip the Cruiserweight tag match?


They go all out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Good match. Heel Jack might be as good as Neville.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He kissed his son on the lips tho.


he just forgot to say no homo afterward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Is Cedric like a younger Jay Lethal?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

That was a good ass match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He kissed his son on the lips tho.


I mean a kid kissed a woman on the lips today during a Jags vs Colts game


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> should I skip the Cruiserweight tag match?



Tag match lit. Give it a gander.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

People would care much more about the Crusierweights if WWE let them have matches this intense at the beginning of their run.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

damn. Gallagher is really stiff. almost Shibata stiff.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

I remember Kurt's premier. I loved that dude as a kid and couldn't understand why everyone boo'd him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Swann reminds me of Kofi from 10 years ago.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Is it fapping time?

Mickie/Bliss


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Want Mickie to win but Alexa is 100% winning this barring booking madness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Chill Bliss. Chill.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

"I like my butt" You're not alone.

Also, this Mickie-is-old-af storyline

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Want Mickie to win but Alexa is 100% winning this barring booking madness.


I mean they might give Mickie a short reign and have her lose to Nia to finally push her since she's not gone from the company


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Is it fapping time?
> 
> Mickie/Bliss


Yup


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I remember Kurt's premier. I loved that dude as a kid and couldn't understand why everyone boo'd him.


yea he was way too entertaining and likable. I remember they actually tried to make HHH the face in their feud. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Alexa complimenting her ass reminds me of that kid that touched it a house show a few months back. Lucky lil shit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Fap time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh mickie you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind (and other stuff I wish you would )

Go Mickie!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh shit Mickie nice ass slap


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Mickie reverting back to her old gimmick in the PG era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Mickie reverting back to her old gimmick in the PG era.


We thank her for her services


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

*smack*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Where are the pics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

This match is great for all the wrong reasons

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Where are the pics




Gibbs is obsolete in a match like this. 

----------------------

"If you can't call the audible, you're done."
Good point, Corey. Good point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Did it jiggle?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

whoever creates the slapping dat ass gif is da real mvp


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

NJPW ain't got shit on this slap fight.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Horny shitposting aside? Mickie carrying Bliss to a _*solid*_ match.
Enjoying it more than the Asuker premier, actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

obviously the sexuality being a 9/10, this match ain't too bad.  Alexa showing how far she's grown with her psychological ring skills and Mickie still has it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

network feed just stopped...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

damn Mickie lost


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

So Bliss vs. Asuka for Mania?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Bliss vs. Asuka for Mania?


Pretty much. 

Also damn Mickie's retiring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I HATE post-match promos.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Pretty good match, bruh. I think the Mickie arm injury would've been a better finish, but eh, that's a nitpick.

Now it's time for old ass Mickie James to disintegrate into dust and float off into the wind. Yknow, Cuz she's old.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I HATE post-match promos.



They're so dumb. Like, at least let them get backstage and stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Pretty good match, bruh. I think the Mickie arm injury would've been a better finish, but eh, that's a nitpick.
> 
> Now it's time for old ass Mickie James to disintegrate into dust and float off into the wind. Cuz she's old.


WWE couldn't stop shitting on Mickie  could they?

First fat shaming, now old shaming


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Does it take roman to be gone for wwe to be good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

"Only night of the year its Raw vs. SD Live"
AJ Styles vs. Finn Balor on tonight's match card.
Wot?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Have Angle screw Deano and Rollins pls.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

So Dean and Seth know why Angle did what he did but nobody else does?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

She's not retiring.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Ah, so that's why he fucked off. It's a sequence. I guess that makes it less dumb.
Wait... that means we have to see Jason more than once. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> "Only night of the year its Raw vs. SD Live"
> AJ Styles vs. Finn Balor on tonight's match card.
> Wot?



Don't worry about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> She's not retiring.


Yeah I overreacted to her post promo thing 

My bad.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

These fans don't appreciate good grunge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Good heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Elias is one of WWE's best heels.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

This Vickie Guerrero heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Jason Jordan storyline was so bad he's not stuck to throwing vegetables at people


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Commentators forgetting what their allegiances are again.

Fucking hell, Finn and AJ please, I wanna go, hurry the fuck up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Jobzo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Commentators forgetting what their allegiances are again.
> 
> Fucking hell, Finn and AJ please, I wanna go, hurry the fuck up.



Imagine if that match was on the preshow?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuuuuck, I forgot about Enzo, shiiit, am I gonna be able to make it to Finn/AJ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

crap another cruiserweight match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Fuuuuck, I forgot about Enzo, shiiit, am I gonna be able to make it to Finn/AJ??



Dunno what the fuck you on. This has been a good PPV so far. But yeah fuck cumzo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Does Enzo have the mumps?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if that match was on the preshow?



I was about to say "preferable", but then I would've missed the CW tag match and Mickie vs Bliss.
But yeah, I probably would've fucked off and read manga or something.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dunno what the fuck you on. This has been a good PPV so far. But yeah fuck cumzo.



The PPV's been pretty good so far, not gonna lie. This commentary is just slowly becoming a pet peeve of mine. One of those small insignificant things that wouldn't matter at all if there weren't so many of them piling on top of each other.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Enzo sick too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> I was about to say "preferable", but then I would've missed the CW tag match and Mickie vs Bliss.
> But yeah, I probably would've fucked off and read manga or something.
> 
> 
> ...


Just watch this PPV and then call it quits.

Although rumors are that Monday Night Raw has a big night for it


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

The Mumps vs Shredder.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Just watch this PPV and then call it quits.



Yeah, that's what I was planning anyway. 



> Although rumors are that Monday Night Raw has a big night for it



Eh. I'll hear about it on WOR. Got way too much other stuff to watch to put any stock in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

This tlc fire

I'm convinced roman n god movement gotta disappear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

No ass slap gif yet, but this will hold you over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

probably the most cruiserweight moves ever done by Kalisto


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



God really *is *booking TLC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Kalisto looks like he should be telling the school principal where the gym teacher touched him at swim class. Wear some pants my dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> This tlc fire
> 
> I'm convinced roman n god movement gotta disappear


Rukia's missing too


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia's missing too


Damn no wonder why this ppv fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

>Enzo doing a move.

N-nani desu ka?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Fun fact: the guy in the front row with the green shirt was at tlc 2011 with a ravens jersey on because I watched it last night

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> God really *is *booking TLC.



The Holy Smite Wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

this is pretty much WWE when desperate. Motherfuckers get the jets running but as soon as they feel safe, they put it on autopilot. 

Fuck they need competition


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this is pretty much WWE when desperate. Motherfuckers get the jets running but as soon as they feel safe, they put it on autopilot.
> 
> Fuck they need competition



Why y'all complaining. This is a good PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why y'all complaining. This is a good PPV.



I think dean point is they only do good shit when they need too

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

I want Enzo to get it back, Kallisto is the lamest and can't talk for shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this is pretty much WWE when desperate. Motherfuckers get the jets running but as soon as they feel safe, they put it on autopilot.
> 
> Fuck they need competition



Panicked as fuck WWE is best WWE. Mother Nature got up in their ass and is forcing them to extend effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

At this rate the Royal Rumble will be a triple threat match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why y'all complaining. This is a good PPV.


Not complaining. Just saying how the differences between urgency and complacency are so drastic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I want Enzo to get it back, Kallisto is the lamest and can't talk for shit.



You're not feeling the Lucha things? Damn, you're hard to please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

Right person won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

The sickest champion in the room.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Enzo champ again. Good. Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Gud finish.
Match was.... Well, Enzo's theme is lit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Enzo bout to drag dem ratings on 205 Live back up


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're not feeling the Lucha things? Damn, you're hard to please.



Gahdammit, woo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Ugh Enzo shit won.

Dammit now I want Emma to be buried so Trollbias gets punished for cheering an Enzo win 

Come on God book it


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Don't care. Don't watch 205 live anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh Enzo shit won.
> 
> Dammit now I want Emma to be buried so Trollbias gets punished for cheering an Enzo win
> 
> Come on God book it



>Emma being buried any further.

"How... how cruel"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Jinder vs. B0rk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> >Emma being buried any further.
> 
> "How... how cruel"


Enzo winning a title is cruel in itself


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're not feeling the Lucha things? Damn, you're hard to please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jinder vs. B0rk


Finn being fed to Bork on Monday


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Jimmy gonna get took to Sing Bro city.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Finn vs. AJ is next. Good. Now Shirker can shut up about it.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

MOTN right now


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finn vs. AJ is next. Good. Now Shirker can shut up about it.



*Wants some*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Ready for Club to be formed, screw AJ then feud with SHIELD.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Demon or Human?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Gonna be a good RAW match.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Demon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Demon or Human?


Demon


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

This looks like Daemon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Jimmy gonna get took to Sing Bro city.


Actually Jinder gonna beat Brock


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Did AJ ever face "Demon" Balor?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Hope Balor brings his A game here. This is his best opponent yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Is he wearing a sash? But why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

did AJ just get a jobber entrance?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

at least crowd is h yped


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I keep forgetting this is a *TLC *PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok no orange. Good.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Too Sweet chants.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Bullet Cluuuuub


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

No "Meningitis" chants

Proud a' you, crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Did AJ ever face "Demon" Balor?


He has never faced any balor or devitt


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Long time no see Legbro. How you doin?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

The WM-tier reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I keep forgetting this is a *TLC *PPV.


The main event is TLC.

Dean about to cover spots for Kurt and Seth


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Think AJ is losing.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Think AJ is losing.


Of course he is. Why would you have a Smackdown Superstar win on a Raw show?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Finn mercilessly slapping around a soccer mom


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I love that fireman carry neckbreaker by AJ.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Finn just pushing Styles in the middle of the forearm was oddly hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Fucking technical wrasslin this guy, I'll just tackle him on a table - AJ

Who booked this match? Was it trips?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

These dudes beating the shit out of each other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Just realized Demon Balor is a countering machine. He's basically Aizen with a Sharingan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Needs more flippy shit. 

Also more stiff kicks or hits please


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Holy shit Finn put his entire weight on that Coup de Grace

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Gud ass match.
Kripes, he got the entirety of the Coup de Grace in. 

EDIT*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Is there a demon version of AJ?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Fuck that tease.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING of this thread


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just realized Demon Balor is a countering machine. He's basically Aizen with a Sharingan.


Or like the AI in the WWE 2K games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Okay, I laughed.
WWE are cheeky bitches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Jobbing to a vanilla midget


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Khris, can you make me something more than I currently am?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Match of the Night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I laughed.
> WWE are cheeky bitches.


It seems they have a.............attitude tonight 

God is bae


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Khris, can you make me something more than I currently am?



I'm not top face God dude.


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

This shit random tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Now if Vince could retire and let triple H book more matches like last one we'd be doing fine.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm not top face God dude.


Put in a request?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend said:


>



Fuck shit up at the main event tonight please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend said:


>



Would be nice if  Shield vs Club became a turf war where either faction didn't listen to sticking to a brand


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Or if the Club runs into the Main Event tonight and destroys both teams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Put in a request?



I can give you the cookie medal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

You know I'm actually surprised with this annoying Jason being Angle's son thing that Vince didn't look at Elias and go "I could book this guy as the child of Macho Man and Elizabeth." with his senile mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

“Jason and his childish pranks, but it’s alright he didn’t have a dad around to teach him right”
Damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> You know I'm actually surprised with this annoying Jason being Angle's son thing that Vince didn't look at Elias and go "I could book this guy as the child of Macho Man and Elizabeth." with his senile mind.


This sounds better actually. He does look like Macho a bit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> “Jason and his childish pranks, but it’s alright he didn’t have a dad around to teach him right”
> Damn.



I was getting a soda so I missed it. Who said that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was getting a soda so I missed it. Who said that?


Elias. aka GOAT Heel (after Miz)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

What the fuck is Booker talking about?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

People wanting the Vanilla Midget Club to ruin a great main event

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 22, 2017)

Legend said:


>



AJ must main event next years WM.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This sounds better actually. He does look like Macho a bit



Honestly when I first say him I thought he was a Poffo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

LordPerucho said:


> AJ must main event next years WM.


That belongs to Roman Reings vs Brock part 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly when I first say him I thought he was a Poffo.


Oh yeah he kinda does


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Why is Booker T the one shitting on Jason Jordan?
What the fuck is he talking about all The Drifter has been doing is winning?
*In what universe would this be Jason's biggest win since crossing brands???*

*FUCKING-- *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

What the fuck is the commentary on right now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Would rather see Elias win than blandy Jordan


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Why is there no Mickie Merch?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Why is there no Mickie Merch?



Budget went into Fox's furry nation t-shirt.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

I was in a good mood and this entire match killed me. Thank goodness the main event actually looks hype so it can pick me up again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Please don't dive Kurt


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt's gonna do a shooting star press off a ladder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Why is Booker T the one shitting on Jason Jordan?
> What the fuck is he talking about all The Drifter has been doing is winning?
> *In what universe would this be Jason's biggest win since crossing brands???*
> 
> *FUCKING-- *



Booker is that One Piece fodder talking horseshit in the background, like how it's impossible for a fat Moriah to lose to a Luffy that just took out Croc, Enel, and Lucci.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Why is there no Mickie Merch?



Depends with MJ's face on them?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I love how Kane is just in this to fuck shit up.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Dear Seamus as one Liverpool fan to another.  Please put the badge away today xD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please don't die Kurt



Fixed. 



Nemesis said:


> Dear Seamus as one Liverpool fan to another.  Please put the badge away today xD



Liverpool fan? Milan fan here. Hold me fam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Everybody shut up, the best entrance in the company is starting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Yo. Fuck this kane theme remix. Sounds like some damn generic CAW tunes.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Everybody shut up, the best entrance in the company is starting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

What the fuck Cole? How do you botch like that?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

What the hell happened to Kane's py-- Oh right... budget cuts.
I'm getting upset again....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

WHAT THE ......... KURT HAS SHIELD GEAR ON!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Here for Kane and Kurt to take this shit back to Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt looks shredded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

He's wearing the fucking vest. I'm fucking doneeeeeeee..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo. Fuck this kane theme remix. Sounds like some damn generic CAW tunes.



Yeeeaaah.... I mean, I like that the drums are more pronounced. But those midi guitars.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 22, 2017)

kurt with the shield gear on
oh shit


----------



## Legend (Oct 22, 2017)

Angle with Shield Gear and Entrance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's wearing the fucking vest. I'm fucking doneeeeeeee..


It's for his protection I suppose but still


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

"Mommy what happened to Roman's hair."


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Samoa Joe return tonight?

Also, any chance of a con-chair-to?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

This Kurt costume better be DLC


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's wearing the fucking vest. I'm fucking doneeeeeeee..



What's weird is that if he wasn't grinning from ear to ear, he's look like the quiet, yet tough chief that hates how crazy the SHIELD are but admires that they get results.

He rocks it is what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Waiting for Angle to accidentally crack someone on the skull.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I dunno about this. The other team looking like shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What's weird is that if he wasn't grinning from ear to ear, he's look like the quiet, yet tough chief that hates how crazy the SHIELD are but admires that they get results.
> 
> He rocks it is what I'm sayin'.


So you're in the Pro Angle in Shield twist? 

Like he does look good but I"m laughing cause it's so out there too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

SHIELD have to look strong


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Angle aint taking bumps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

There's no fucking way they're doing the Shield Powerbomb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Angle resting after receiving a single punch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Where is Miz? He hasn't been in the match at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Uh oh. Seth I hope you're kayfabing


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno about this. The other team looking like shit.



I was about to say "the SHIELD has always been like that", but then I remembered Kurt is here.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Rollins you better be selling and not injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Angle resting after receiving a single punch.


There you go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Where is Miz? He hasn't been in the match at all.



This aint a match cuz Angle is not allowed to take bumps. They're just setting up spots till the finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Where is Miz? He hasn't been in the match at all.


Oh there he is.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank god they both broke. For a split second just after they jumped I started thinking one of these fucking tables isn't gonna collapse.

That would've been awkward.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Liverpool fan? Milan fan here. Hold me fam.



I have a team in every major european league. In Italy is Milan.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Suplex City Bitch


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Suplex City before it was a meme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Okay I was wrong about Kurt not taking bumps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

fuck Kurt taking legit  bumps 

at least the vest protects him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

I think he broke Kurt


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Good Guy Strongman being careful as fuck with Kurt.

EDIT*
nvm, posted that before the table spot.
Even the table spot looked like easy mode, tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt is hurt yo.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Authors of Pain debut?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

whelp now it's just an easy beatdown


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt Angle gonna win this match with a broken freakin neck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

I get a disgusting feeling that they'll have Roman come in for the save.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Not sure if good selling or legit hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

This is to teach everyone The Shield is nothing without Roman!!- Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Inb4 Brock


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Okay, someone help me. Like, legit question.

Is Corey a face commentator now? Is Book a heel now? I think this commentary would frustrate me less if I knew the rules.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Roman will come out with the equalizing 9mm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

So who will come in for the save? Jordan? Angle? Joe? Reigns?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

We want Lesnar chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Kane/Strowman feud?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh I forgot, heels are dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Cesaro and Shamus botched the table spot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I agree with Shirker, I think Book is a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Damn though , there's legit no point to this beat down


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Dat Cezzy shrug.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Ambrose laughing at the table botch.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt driving that truck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

This is my dream booking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Mfw Booker said Kurt hasn't wrestled in 11 years


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh no, they're gonna kill them by compressing them in a garbage truck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Kane what the hell?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kane/Strowman feud?


Yep yep


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Kane for Mayor!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Why are heels so fucking stupid smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

oh shit I was wondering why those chairs were hanged. I thought they were just decorations


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Braun just got Wade Barreted


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Shout outs to Wade Barret

EDIT*
Gahdammit, Khris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Braun just got Wade Barreted


Except Braun is winning the feud v. Kane while my boi Wade got nothing but disrespect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

second fucking botch 

Deano getting dealt with sloppy wrestlers tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

This has been a train wreck but in a good way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

JESUS, DEAN


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Ambrose bleeding.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

Strowman is a whitewalker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Braun GOATman


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

WHAT IS BOOKER'S GIMMICK?! Is he just habitually contrarian?? Is that his thing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shit Braun might be 90s Kane/Taker tier in durability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

They killed Braun !


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

What are chairs to a man that survived an ambulance crash?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)

that is how you protect Brawn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Did I just witness murder?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Did.... did they just murder a man on live television?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Kurt is giving it another go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Miz was looking creeped out like something got botched.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Entrance theme mid-match. We Attitude Era again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Everyone getting rekted tonight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

OH SHIT I THOUGHT THAT WAS A 3! THIS MATCH!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Match gonna end with a SHIELD bomb on Kane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

I thought Miz had it. HE SHOULD HAVE HAD IT.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Kane taking this shit to Attitude era levels

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

I think Book's gimmick is just him shit-talking everything.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH SHIT I THOUGHT THAT WAS A 3! THIS MATCH!



I'm super fucking behind. Dammit Taima.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

This match is amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

USA chants. Miz just got exiled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Get him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh shit Kurt and the Shield won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit Kurt and the Shield won



Fuck your network hook up.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> WHAT IS BOOKER'S GIMMICK?! Is he just habitually contrarian?? Is that his thing?


Kinda reminds me of my uncle. He thinks DC Defenders was good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

Lol a big flu made WWE book one of their craziest and best PPVs of the year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck your network hook up.


I'm streaming this 

My internet just is dat damn good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Book is now backpedaling.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

That match was a fucking mess. Loved it.

Also fuck Booker T ffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That match was a fucking mess. Loved it.
> 
> Also fuck Booker T ffs.



Yeah it was pretty fucking botchy, chaotic, shocking, also actually got really good at the end of the match with that near 3 . 

MOTN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

That Angle 2.9 kick out is why his generation may never be surpassed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2017)

Seven stars fuck yo mama Kenny Omega


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2017)

How to make a WWE card way better: Viral meningitis.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 22, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

I hate Angle's stupid face.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Poor Brayn. I'm no longer empathetic because this is legitimately heartbreakingly sad.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Difference between Bryan and Angle is that Angle has injuries that could be treated.  Bryan has legit head injuries and only a fucking moron would go back into the ring with what he had.

Then again Bryan does believe in quack medicine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Difference between Bryan and Angle is that Angle has injuries that could be treated.  Bryan has legit head injuries and only a fucking moron would go back into the ring with what he had.
> 
> Then again Bryan does believe in quack medicine.



but that's what all medicine used to be treated as. Nothing more than delusions by quacks .


Try not to judge harshly. This dude loves the business a lot. Even if you disagree with his choice, at least grasp what it's like to have your dreams taken from you and wanting them back.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's what all medicine used to be treated as. Nothing more than delusions by quacks .
> 
> 
> Try not to judge harshly. This dude loves the business a lot. Even if you disagree with his choice, at least grasp what it's like to have your dreams taken from you and wanting them back.



His life is too important and yes it is quack medicine that has been disproven with actual science.  If he cares about his kid even a little he admits his life as a wrestler is done and he lives to be a dad.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Didn't it come out that bryan is fine now and doesn't have the brain of someone who's done a sport and had concussions?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> His life is too important and yes it is quack medicine that has been disproven with actual science.  If he cares about his kid even a little he admits his life as a wrestler is done and he lives to be a dad.


Again easy to say when you don't have something you really love taken away from you. 

Yeah his life is important and so is his family but sometimes that's not enough to change your mind from going for what you want.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't it come out that bryan is fine now and doesn't have the brain of someone who's done a sport and had concussions?



Case of he said they said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

>It's been 11 years

Shut the fuck up tho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Poor Brayn. I'm no longer empathetic because this is legitimately heartbreakingly sad.



Bryan walking around with a huge bottle of water that Roman drank out of and offering talent drinks.



[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't it come out that bryan is fine now and doesn't have the brain of someone who's done a sport and had concussions?



Kinda did kinda not. From what I can tell there still hasn't been anything concrete out. Not that it matters. Dude's feeling so good at the moment that he just basically has one foot out the door now. And he has Brie's full support, so him getting in the ring is a matter of "when" at this point, unless WWE just throws literal mountains of cash at him. Like, double Cena money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Case of he said they said.


Does he not have proof from his doctor? Honestly I don't know how much I trust wwe doctors after the Punk fiasco then again Bryan has lied before.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2017)

So is AJ like enhancement talent at this point with WWE?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does he not have proof from his doctor? Honestly I don't know how much I trust wwe doctors after the Punk fiasco then again Bryan has lied before.



_Both _sides are probably lying.
One side cringes at the idea of putting him back in the ring because lawsuits (and his health I'm sure, but honestly I feel like it's primarily the lawsuits)
One side loves wrestling more than breathing and is probably embellishing his results.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyways great ppv FELLAS


Dean booked strongly by creative and by dealing with those botches 

Iron man of the WWE indeed


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2017)

I loved it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Bryan walking around with a huge bottle of water that Roman drank out of and offering talent drinks.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2017)

The main event was a clusterfuck and Angle didn't do that much.

I know Danielson is not happy about WWE letting someone who's in worse condition that he is wrestle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Brian Danielson is literally one bump away from death.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> The main event was a clusterfuck and Angle didn't do that much.
> 
> I know Danielson is not happy about WWE letting someone who's in worse condition that he is wrestle.


How do u know he's worse? You looked at their health records doc?

And ofc he didn't do much he was brought forth to this match 48 hours ago. What do u expect from a guy like angle who has had a match in two months


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2017)

Only WWE doctors are not clearing Danielson.

And their doctors don't have the best reputation or creditably.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## teddy (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> His life is too important and yes it is quack medicine that has been disproven with actual science.  If he cares about his kid even a little he admits his life as a wrestler is done and he lives to be a dad.


Hyperberic oxygen therapy was disproven with science?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah because cm punk was having seizures and lying about them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

I saw CM Punk's UFC fight. He was right. He was in no condition to perform.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 23, 2017)

Don't know why they keep booking Braun to superhuman levels, when we saw chairshots from a couple of broomsticks put him down, unless those are universal chairs and each shot is a Big Bang attack


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Anyone else think AJ and Balor doing the too sweet spot after their match was partly to rub it in the face of the Bullet Club? 

"HA! WE OWN THIS TRADEMARK AND WE'RE DOING IT AND YOU CANT HAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Who knows. I mean... Finn and then aj were the original leaders how can anyone even be mad


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone else think AJ and Balor doing the too sweet spot after their match was partly to rub it in the face of the Bullet Club?
> 
> "HA! WE OWN THIS TRADEMARK AND WE'RE DOING IT AND YOU CANT HAHAHAHAHA"



I'm probably wrong cuz I'm so fucking jaded these days, but I just saw it as one of those situations where the company know people don't like them, but is too successful to care, so they have them do shit like that for smark pop. Two Bullet Club members doing the two sweet is a little bone toss to the fans to say "hey guys, we're on your side", but it it's essentially meaningless since they're WWE talent and the company owns the rights, so their input doesn't matter.

Either way, it got a smile out me. I've always been a sucker for endings where the two talented competitors respect each other at the end of a hard fought battle and I liked that they acknowledge Finn being part of it finally. Maybe they'll follow through with the idea one day....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

I mean, they weren't even in Bullet Club at the same time so it's just kinda weird to me that people act like it's some big reunion.


----------



## teddy (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah because cm punk was having seizures and lying about them


You mind posting a source? can't find anything off google


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

teddy said:


> You mind posting a source? can't find anything off google


I was being sarcastic.

He posted that meme with punk in it while referring to Bryan.

And my point basically is that everyone is different. Kurt injuries has nothing to do with bryans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt won a gold medal with a broken freakin' neck. He is far more superhuman than any vegan hippie that doesn't even own a tv.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt needs to turn heel.  He sucks as a babyface.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kurt won a gold medal with a broken freakin' neck. He is far more superhuman than any vegan hippie that doesn't even own a tv.


This is what happens when you don't eat meat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Don't know why they keep booking Braun to superhuman levels, when we saw chairshots from a couple of broomsticks put him down, unless those are universal chairs and each shot is a Big Bang attack



Braun is literally Broli. He just keeps getting stronger. Soon he'll be able to no-sell nukes and the US will send him to eat North Korea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2017)

Best tlc match ever?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Braun is literally Broli. He just keeps getting stronger. Soon he'll be able to no-sell nukes and the US will send him to eat North Korea.



And he'll still job to a superman punch and spear.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I think this is a great time to stop watching Raw and Smackdown for a while.  The Raw vs Smackdown joint PPV Survivor Series is coming up.  So you just know that there will be nothing but filler feuds and filler tv for the next 4 weeks.  Segments designed to tease animosity and turmoil between teammates at the PPV.

Doesn't seem like a lot of fun to me tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Btw.  Nia would beat Emma a lot easier than Asuka did.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Raw talk hyped Charlotte/Alexa.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

My prediction came true. 

Miz ate all three finishers and the pin 

Its time for him to pack his bags and go to Japan. 

I will personally talk to him tomorrow before Raw and convince him to go. Maryse will love the nerds and culture.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Miz deserves better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Miz ate five finishers, weeb.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I know Vince was going into Cardiac arrest when he saw it was Angle and not Roman who got to do the spot where he comes back looking strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Wondering what the Big Raw is gonna be seeing as Roman and Bray aren't available for a week or two


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn Roman and Bray out these next two weeks. They'll be evaluated next Monday


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wondering what the Big Raw is gonna be seeing as Roman and Bray aren't available for a week or two



Everyone will be happy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Everyone will be happy!


 

Except Vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Except Vince


vince probably clinching his chest so hard 

"omg omg..... how are the fans gonna enjoy wrestling without roman.."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> My prediction came true.
> 
> Miz ate all three finishers and the pin
> 
> ...


Nah, Miz wouldn't do well in Japan. Not without upping his style, and changing that finisher...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Yeah, the Skull Crushing Finale is a total insult to a country where their biggest star uses a short-armed clothesline to finish people off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, the Skull Crushing Finale is a total insult to a country where their biggest star uses a short-armed clothesline to finish people off.



A clothesline, a strong lariat even moreso, is a classic you fucking pleb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A clothesline, a strong lariat even moreso, is a classic you fucking pleb.



To hold Japan to some sort of ridiculous standard that their wrestling is some sort of sacred cow is a truly plebian opinion. The Miz would not be out of place in a land where Juice fuckin' Robinson and Lance Archer became stars.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

The champion vs champion matches at Survivor Series should be cool.  Instead we have too many lame champs!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The champion vs champion matches at Survivor Series should be cool.  Instead we have too many lame champs!



Don't hinder the Jinder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>




I would say this is sad but that time has since long passed by.   FFS man the company should have been sold to either Billy Corgan or Vince to either stabilized thas sinking ship or at least have the video library on the network.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Impact actually started their own streaming service showing off the entire TNA library. I hear it's shit quality though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I would say this is sad but that time has since long passed by.   FFS man the company should have been sold to either Billy Corgan or Vince to either stabilized thas sinking ship or at least have the video library on the network.


Yeah they need to die out already. I'm sorry but all these side tracks just kinda show it's time to close up shop


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

this post needs to be threadmarked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Impact actually started their own streaming service showing off the entire TNA library. I hear it's shit quality though.


Yeah Globalwrestlingnetwork, when I saw they had all the ppvs and some shows from way back I kinda thought about getting it but had second thoughts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah Globalwrestlingnetwork, when I saw they had all the ppvs and some shows from way back I kinda thought about getting it but had second thoughts.


You might want to miss out on tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Impact actually started their own streaming service showing off the entire TNA library. I hear it's shit quality though.



Well it looks like then if I'm wanting to look at any of TNA/Impact's older PPVs then I'm going to have to purchase their DVDs from my local Half Price.  They usually have them under the clearance section for some sad reason.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> this post needs to be threadmarked


Why did Mickie do that?  Seems pretty heelish to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

The Goddess has a lot to gloat about tonight imho.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You might want to miss out on tonight


whys that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

K after that recap we open the show up with Angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Angle would've saved 07-09.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt can't talk anymore.  Why do they send him out?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Usos vs the Shield should be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

ROLLINS/AMBROSE V. USOS LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Survivor Series: Bragging Rights Edition

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Miz vs Baron Corbin and Alexa vs Natalya are some weird match-ups.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Well out comes Team Tsundere to save Angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Watch Miz be the RAW captain after getting mid-diffed last night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Kinda annoying how Rollins and Ambrose having been repping the Tag Titles since the SHIELD reunion began. Wear them FFS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow, so Styles is on Raw just for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

What about the brand split?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> whys that?


Raw vs Smackdown stuff


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

So who will Shane/Bryan call over from RAW for a PPV and 1 show in exchange for this favor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

AJ

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess being light they still need AJ for one more night.  

My question is though wasn't the last time AJ, Seth and Dean were in the ring together didn't Ambrose, Rollins and Roman put AJ through a table shield style?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Ambrose should hate AJ and vice versa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose should hate AJ and vice versa.


Ambrose should hate Seth and yet they are Tag Champions.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw vs Smackdown stuff


Of course.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose should hate AJ and vice versa.


Stop . TLC was fine without you.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose should hate Seth and yet they are Tag Champions.



Difference is Seth was at least trying to make ammends for his actions before they became tag team champs (Although Ambrose being angry at Seth made no sense after showing them all chummy at Tribute to the troops.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Difference is Seth was at least trying to make ammends for his actions before they became tag team champs (Although Ambrose being angry at Seth made no sense after showing them all chummy at Tribute to the troops.)


Uh this is WWE . consistency doesnt exist.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I assume AJ is just in this match to get a big win since he jobbed last night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn that DDT by Miz looked like it could have legit hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Good luck being the next segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Damn that DDT by Miz looked like it could have legit hurt.


Should have been 3!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Should have been 3!



Guess the issue is since late 90s everyone does DDT that only a few can have it as a finisher.  Honestly I wish it remained as a finisher since it's a crash your head on the ground move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Hmm, good win by the faces but where in the hell was Axel.  He's in a suit but couldn't he provided more support/distraction for his boss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn what a match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean should give AJ a dirty deeds right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

The Shield Club

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

PPV worthy match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

KANE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm so far behind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

So this was to make Kane strong?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Roman chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

This CAW music. CFO$ peaked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman chants


Strowman chants actually


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Raw viewers don't care about Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Asuka not debuting by having hot femdom lesbian sex with Alexa.

They've ruined Asuka.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

So the 5 vs 5 Womens Match should be this:

Raw:
Asuka
Mickie
Sasha
Nia
Emma / Bayley

vs:

Smackdown:
Charlotte:
Becky
Tamina
Naomi
Carmella/Lana or Paige ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Glen Jacobs out for an easy paycheck.    So on last run as the monster before passing the torch to either Roman or Strowman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Glen Jacobs out for an easy paycheck.    So on last run as the monster before passing the torch to either Roman or Strowman.


This just made me realize....they set up something for the future?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kane's wig almost fell off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Bayley will definitely be on the RAW team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Man hoping Strowman rekts Kane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

The WWE better go all out with Kane when he's inducted into the HOF.  Holy shit what that man has been through with this company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

This might be the best version of Kane since 2003 tombstoning Linda Kane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm so hyped for Kane vs Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The WWE better go all out with Kane when he's inducted into the HOF.  Holy shit what that man has been through with this company.


He along with DB made Team Hell no work. That is impressive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Just got outta class

Why is Kane talking


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Why is Kane wanting to feud with Strowman.  Isn't his beef with Roman for the Undertaker than Strowman.  Didn't both he and the Undertaker have their way with Strowman at a PPV when he ran with the Wyatts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> To hold Japan to some sort of ridiculous standard that their wrestling is some sort of sacred cow is a truly plebian opinion. The Miz would not be out of place in a land where Juice fuckin' Robinson and Lance Archer became stars.



I agree with Ghost. The Miz is a bigger star than those two clowns combined.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kane throwing so much shade at Braun, he's blocking out the sun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Just got outta class
> 
> Why is Kane talking


Cause hes setting up a feud. He rekted AJ and Shield boys earlier


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Kane wanting to feud with Strowman.  Isn't his beef with Roman for the Undertaker than Strowman.  Didn't both he and the Undertaker have their way with Strowman at a PPV when he ran with the Wyatts.


Needed to watch TLC dude. They set it up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Tsundere Kane.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Finn Balor was 36


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Shit. Braun might be out sick too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Holy shit are the setting up Braun and Balor team up against the aging Red Machine and the voodoo Drag Queen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause hes setting up a feud. He rekted AJ and Shield boys earlier


Oh fuck no


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Graves being all sly and shit saying Balor feels "bulletproof."


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit are the setting up Braun and Balor team up against the aging Red Machine and the voodoo Drag Queen.


Don't do this


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nah, Miz wouldn't do well in Japan. Not without upping his style, and changing that finisher...



When Hogan was in the WWE, he wrestled like Big Show. But when he went to Japan, he was throwing out moves you’ve never seen him do. That will be the same with The Miz. He’s a huge star. I dont understand the hate around him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

The Demon King vs The Demon Kane


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope we get heel Booker T on commentary tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m all aboard Team Baylor. We The Midget Club!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh fuck no


Nah it was more they won their match and got out numbered so it wasnt as bad rekted


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kane being pushed stronger than Joe or Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m all aboard Team Baylor. We The Midget Club!


Better than shitty Jizz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Fucking Kane walking in slow motion right into the steps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better than shitty Jizz



Please don’t call him that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow, Kane going savage here with those chokeslams.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Balor Club is closed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope Vince gets cancer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

The big red monster = Elmo.

He wants to be ELMO?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

So how long before someone beats Kane and he becomes just a bigger generic again or vanish and politician Glenn turns up again on capaign mode?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fucking Kane walking in slow motion right into the steps.



Reminds me of that Melvin Gregg vines walking in slow mo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow!  Holy smokes!  Balor followed up his big PPV win by jobbing to Kane????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

inb4 Balor comes back next week threatening Kane with some lame-ass "I'm gonna unleash the demon within!" shit and then Michael Cole acts like he doesn't know what Balor is talking about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Please don’t call him that.


Then behave  

He may be small but he gets da ladies

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

>Beats Styles at TLC
>Loses to Kane in brutal fashion on RAW
Granted it was Demon who won but wot? At least use shenanigans. I see what WWE is going for but protect Finn too dammit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow!  Holy smokes!  Balor followed up his big PPV win by jobbing to Kane????



Kane needs the build up and hype 

Then when its ripe for the picking, Baylor will take all of it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Shane?  What about the brand split?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So how long before someone beats Kane and he becomes just a bigger generic again or vanish and politician Glenn turns up again on capaign mode?


Strongman will end up doing it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Reminder that Kane just squashed the first ever Universal champion with three chokeslams, but these putas out here will tell you that it's okay for Asuka to wrestle evenly with a jobber like Emma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow, Shane-O-Mac on Raw. 

So setting up the hype for Survivor Series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminder that Kane just squashed the first ever Universal champion with three chokeslams, but these putas out here will tell you that it's okay for Asuka to wrestle evenly with a jobber like Emma.



Emma is B tier if she’s not doing her autistic gimmick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Shane should wrestle Kurt in a no holds barred match again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Asuka needs to harass Alexa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Sure this is meh, but you gotta remember their KOTR match was fire.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminder that Kane just squashed the first ever Universal champion with three chokeslams, but these putas out here will tell you that it's okay for Asuka to wrestle evenly with a jobber like Emma.


Who said this ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Where the hell is Jinder!? He should be demanding stipulations and make the match a Unification title match.

Brock needs to go!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So how long before someone beats Kane and he becomes just a bigger generic again or vanish and politician Glenn turns up again on capaign mode?


Whenever roman healthy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

You just know Angle will choose Jordan for Survivor Series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Jordan gonna eliminate Kevin Owens at Survivor Series by throwing a carrot at him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka needs to *sexually* harass Alexa.



Fixed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Jason Jordan will be getting a title shot after Survivor Series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Crowd died after the Packers chants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Asuka better win this match in like three moves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Wwe needs to get hit with the cancelation before survivor series

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh shit they realized Emma needed to job


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma coming out to a Bayley-like silence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck this crowd.


Forgive shitty Pack fans they cant stop jerking their team off


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

But we just had this match yesterday.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma needs to pull a CM Punk and went off script and do a shoot promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck this crowd.


Finn just lost why would they be hyped


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jordan gonna eliminate Kevin Owens at Survivor Series by throwing a carrot at him.


Was it ever explained why Jason Jordan had a shopping cart full of produce?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Michael Cole calling a jujigatame a fujiwara armbar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn just lost why would they be hyped



Kane is like Piccolo and Kakashi. He wins when the plot requires him to win.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma shouldnt have offense!!! Have her job!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma getting any offense whatsoever again. Kane is just chilling in the back chuckling to himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kane is like Piccolo and Kakashi. He wins when the plot requires him to win.


Lmfao howling


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma being sloppy as fuck, ruining the flow of this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

>not a squash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

"Asuka is being dominated by Emma."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WWE hates Japanese wrestlers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

50/50 booking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

This is like Chichi going toe to toe with Android 18. SMH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I prefer Toni Storm hip attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Bout to watch The Joe rogan podcast after this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Bout to watch The Joe rogan podcast after this


Does he say what he talks about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Asuka escaping by the skin of her teeth.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Emma almost won!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Does he say what he talks about?


Huh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

So the best way to show off one of your most dominating female talent is to have problems winning instead of a squash on live TV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Crowd already gave up on Asuka

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Huh


Joe. Cause when I tune in he'll talk about MMA but once in a while hes off topic or something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Segway from Asuka winning to Alexa. Foreshadowing?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd already gave up on Asuka


Asuka is going to have trouble.

The main roster fans are not the same as the NXT fans.  It has been proven time and time again.

I think Asuka can succeed.  But she needs to do a good job with character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the best way to show off one of your most dominating female talent is to have problems winning instead of a squash on live TV.



Literally Borkbergtaker haven't trouble with female Disco Inferno.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Segway from Asuka winning to Alexa. Foreshadowing?


This is your fault for wanting Emma to get offense


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

It's almost like they did that Kane squash before Asuka's match to laugh in our faces.

"HAHAHA YOUR SHIT WAIFU WILL NEVER LOOK THIS DOMINANT YOU MARKS!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka is going to have trouble.
> 
> The main roster fans are not the same as the NXT fans.  It has been proven time and time again.
> 
> I think Asuka can succeed.  But she needs to do a good job with character.


No the company needed her to start fast and strong. They already fucked it up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The main roster fans are not the same as the NXT fans. It has been proven time and time again.



I think it's much simpler than that. People clicked with Braun's push almost instantly. Give her NXT booking and people will care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is your fault for wanting Emma to get offense


I didn't ask for the rematch though. Should have fed her Fox. Bet you Nia walked out because they were going to feed her to Asuka...again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

And they keep talking about how she's entertaining and likes to have a fun. Shit. Why not give her male funkadactyls as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Joe. Cause when I tune in he'll talk about MMA but once in a while hes off topic or something.


He talks about everything just depends on guests. You might just watch people related to mma to much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Bliss with that Yaoi pairing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Alexa being mean again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alexa not a fan of yaoi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Me no get it ....me dumb Midwesterner


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Random question: the fuck is Joe? Shouldn't he be back by now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alexa is gonna spell it out for us....S-A-W-F-T?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Crowds hate long female promos.  Why doesn't the WWE know this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Well Mickie out for some revenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Alexa did a hell of a job getting Mickie over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

BONER ALERT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Crowds hate long female promos.  *Why doesn't the WWE know this yet?*


WWE doesn't know a bunch of things they should by now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Thickie James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickie da sore loser. smh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa did a hell of a job getting Mickie over


This feud has been great for Mickie.


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickie is such a milf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mickie da sore loser. smh


Nah Bliss was asking for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Lmfao fox getting pinned


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Well Fox out with her furry shirt.   So many female segments in the past 30 minute thought.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Fuck have these three done to deserve being captain?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia Fox?????  What has she done to deserve to be the captain of Team Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This feud has been great for Mickie.


Mickie cut a great promo last night as well. Still think she should get one last push


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck have these two done to deserve being captain?


Sasha vs Nia would make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mickie cut a great promo last night as well. Still think she should get one last push


You don't consider this a push?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickie should be captain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You don't consider this a push?


I mean win the belt one last time and add some prestige of a vet. She can then elevate someone like Asuka


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

So I'm guessing Asuka, Banks, Bayley, Fox and Emma/Nia will be RAW's team v. probably Charlotte, Becky, Naomi, Tamina, and Carmella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Mickie vs. Asuka for the title would be good. A rematch of their NXT Match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox????? What has she done to deserve to be the captain of Team Raw?



Furry shirt selling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

I love this heat for Elias


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias looking like a buff Sandow these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh shit that burn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias deserves a proper feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias 2nd best Heel on RAW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias you my fave now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Jason Jordan's new evil vegan gimmick is over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

For those that dont watch nfl Elias made fun of their starting qb injury

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Now if only the Rock was here for his own concert.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt Angle needs to get his son under control. Jordan is disrupting the show for petty reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jesus couldnt get the crowd to pop after that?! Jordan is bombing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I can't stand Jordan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Jason Jordan isn't a professional sound technician!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Seth and Dean carrying company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh look, it's Jason Maivia.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Why does commentary get extra retarded when Jordan is involved?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

What the fuck is commentary talking about.   Conversation all over the place.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Jason Jordan has all the tools.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias Jarrett


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Elias the love child of Macho Man and Jeff Jerret


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Booker y u so hilariously awkward?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Elias Jarrett



At least he can get a dime for smashing those guitars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt gonna beat the shit outta Elias now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

This makes Jason Jordan look like a loser.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

That was a stiff shot tho.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

You got hit on the arm.  Walk to the back on your own pussy!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kurt gonna beat the shit outta Elias now.


Implying Kurt gives a fuck about his son


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Implying Kurt gives a fuck about his son


Unlike the Miz.  He was a terrible father.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Wasting B0rk appearances on Jinder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Jinder and Natalya need to win these matches to gain credibility.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

The interesting and disturbing thing about this guy is that he somewhat manages to keep himself slightly relevant in the wrestling business.   He's the Uwe Boll of wrestling, somehow manages to get financing to keep what he's doing going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wasting B0rk appearances on Jinder.



Eh I mean at least Brock wont make it a good match by caring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder and Natalya need to win these matches to gain credibility.


Lol fuck Jinder. Natalya can get cashed in at Survivor Series for all I care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Deadass how are Brock and Heyman not corpsing from having to sell Jinder as credible?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Paul looking almost as fat as Kassius Ohno


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

We could have had AJ (maybe with Club) vs. Brock at SS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Heyman cutting the same promo as Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

No Stone Cold or Rock?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Deadass how are Brock and Heyman not corpsing from having to sell Jinder as credible?



By not trying to sell Jinder as credible.  This is a burial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol, Heyman speaking the truth about the brand shake up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Paul Heyman ethering Jinder almost as badly as Remy ethered Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Jinder should hire Joel Gertner for his trash talking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Heyman burying Jinder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

The Superstar Shakeup mentioned!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> By not trying to sell Jinder as credible.  This is a burial.


WWE doing the right thing. I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE doing the right thing. I'm happy.



I don't know.  I think he shouldn't have buried the Singh brothers.  He should have praised them in a roundabout way for carrying Jinder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol.  Randy Orton.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I don't know.  I think he shouldn't have buried the Singh brothers.  He should have praised them in a roundabout way for carrying Jinder.


True. Honestly the Singhs have more actual heat than Jinder. They've been carrying the man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Good promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Jinder buried so hard, he just took an L for an unscheduled buried alive match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Really hope Jinder vs Brock isnt main event


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Enzo the ratings draws


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh!  That's why Raw has been good!  No cruiserweight segments.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Kalisto promo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

The hell was that waste of air time from Kalisto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

I consider the first hour the main event now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

>Kalisto
>Promo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Brazzerslogo.png


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I guess Bayley will probably become team Captain.

Part of the plan to rehabilitate her character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Bayley!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

God this hour is garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia Fox has a theme?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Poor Alicia.  Her reception was embarrassing.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Zombies have invaded the WWE.

Where's The Sandman to smash them with a kendo stick and then we can collectively bleach that idea out of our minds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia is dangerous in the ring.  Not in a good way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia Fox being booked more dominant than Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alicia Fox being booked more dominant than Asuka.


Sasha and Bayley working together.  This is a damn handicap match!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Booooooring . Mickie vs Alexa >>>>>> rest of divas division


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Lol.  Bayley holding her arm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia Fox unlocked her Mystic form when she got a shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

The fuck....


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Cringey as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia deserves to win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia already ended the match. Why are they still wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok that was lulzy Alicia


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Fox is captain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

WTF?!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

This cluster fuck of a match.   What was Fox doing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia Fox won


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2017)

Da fuck happen?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

HOLY SHIT ALICIA FOX IS THE MOST DOMINANT FEMALE WRESTLER IN THE WWE

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Fox unlocked her Sharingan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Jesus christ this booking has decided to go all out random

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

And for some reason Bayley eats the pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia summoned all her squirrels. She auto wins. She is Squirrel Girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> And for some reason Bayley eats the pin.


Good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

That shirt is really selling isn't it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

tfw you realize Asuka would never dominate Bayley and Sasha in the same match and then win cleanly after embarassing Bayley by using her own finisher against her

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

WWE really is giving all of the women more of a chance now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That shirt is really selling isn't it?


Furries united


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Honestly I'm tired of Sasha and Bayley so something unpredictable may or may not be a welcome change.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Calling Joe to return to captain Team RAW


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Where is Paige?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Nia Jax needs to stay home. We got our monster of the women's division now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nia Jax needs to stay home. We got our monster of the women's division now.


Emma and Alicia are legit now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

This is some Madara Uchiha shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Enzo's team out and four of them wondering where their careers went wrong when having to copy Enzo's dance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Drew Gulak doing Enzo's speech is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Gulak is low-key funny in an awkward way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Gulak


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

I hate Kalisto.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Where is Paige?


SD bound?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Is the match over?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Should not have the crusierweights main event your raw. I expect a really low rating for this ep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should not have the crusierweights main event your raw. I expect a really low rating for this ep.


You missed Shield and AJ team up


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Meaningless pinfall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kane and Alicia Fox should be running in and destroying all these vanilla midgets.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt better have a surprise or two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Third hour is filler.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You missed Shield and AJ team up


I was playing gundam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Smackdown invasion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

The Shield could defeat the entire Smackdown roster in a 3 on 20 match tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Sami, KO, Roode, AJ & Nakamura would be a great Smackdown 5.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Nakamura sucks.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

>invasion
>entrance theme

pick one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Why Shane keep trying to advertise that Steven Segal movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Holy shit, poor Titus Brand.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

This some attitude era stuff


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Smackdown should get laid out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Kane, Alicia Fox and Brock would eliminate their entire roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Attacking Titus? That's some bullshit. I hope Smackdown dies.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Wait until they run into Brock and Shield.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Fuck this is great lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Jason Jordan should throw some vegetables at these guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

How is this not illegal?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Smackdown is being very heelish.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2017)

Brock & Brawn gonna show up together?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Alicia having to sell for those jobbers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Sami and KO are right about Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Best RAW ending since the pipebomb.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

AJ back to hating on Ambrose and Rollins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Uchiha AJ was a double agent.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Obito Mchmahon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

This is some Red Wedding shit right here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2017)

Well that was a fun ending for Raw.   Guessing tomorrow Raw responds on SD Live by will it be DB being dragged to the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

inb4 Kurt makes Kevin Owens and Sami his defectors

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

RAW gonna give everyone on Smackdown the mumps now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RAW gonna give everyone on Smackdown the mumps now.



Now we know it was actually biological warfare all along.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Alexa and Asuka are smart.  They go home when their segments are over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

Kurt knows why Shane did this

A McMahon never forgets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

fuck man poor Seth and Dean.

Beatdowns  for them in 24 hours


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Kevin Owens is the Raw sleeper agent.  Don't worry.  Payback is coming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

LMAO can't get over Gable going after Jordan IMMEDIATELY.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck man poor Seth and Dean.
> 
> Beatdowns  for them in 24 hours


Yeah.  Why did Sheamus, Cesaro, and Miz get to opt out of their beatings?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Shane will see this vision in his dreams before Kurt murders him in his sleep.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2017)

RAW Roster: *Gets Beat Up*
Brock Lesnar:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Why did Sheamus, Cesaro, and Miz get to opt out of their beatings?


Yeah I don't get that either . 

Unless they're also going to Smackdown 


I hope everyone on Raw dresses as the Shield when they attack Smackdown


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO can't get over Gable going after Jordan IMMEDIATELY.


 thought i was the only one who noticed that


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane will see this vision in his dreams before Kurt murders him in his sleep.


that's the image you have when you're trying to hold your nut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO can't get over Gable going after Jordan IMMEDIATELY.




Glad he did that. Jason Jordan should have been Raw's sacrificial lamb 

Poor everyone else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane will see this vision in his dreams before Kurt murders him in his sleep.



Gulak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

mfw a garbage truck shows up backstage on Smackdown Live tomorrow night and suddenly Braun bursts through the side like the Kool-Aid Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane will see this vision in his dreams before Kurt murders him in his sleep.


I can't breathe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2017)

people shitting on this ending being too chaotic when Attitude era used to end up like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2017)

Stone Cold would've stunned everyone on Team Smackdown including the women and ended RAW drinking Steveweisers with Kurt before stunning Kurt.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Stephanie needs to come back.  Angle proved that he can't get the job done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stone Cold would've stunned everyone on Team Smackdown including the women and ended RAW drinking Steveweisers with Kurt before stunning Kurt.


But this time its going to be a super man punch n spear


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

I hope smackdown makes Raw look foolish every week.  But the return of Roman turns the tide!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hope smackdown makes Raw look foolish every week.  *But the return of Roman turns the tide!*


 
Make it Joe and I'll agree


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

powerful


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 24, 2017)

Honestly I don't like the fact there is very little at stake here. In 2005 at least Eric's job was on the line, but here we have two brands going at it just because. Granted I also have issue with this in other sports like the All Star NBA game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

kurt and shane gonna be in matches?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami is the only smart one, because when RAW strikes back, everyone's catching a beatdown except him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

have title vs title on survivor series instead of at clash of the champions brehs
have natalya vs alexa bliss brehs
have miz vs corbin brehs
have jinder vs lesnar brehs


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

HOWLING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people shitting on this ending being too chaotic when Attitude era used to end up like this.



Wrestling fans hate everything dude. That ending was great.



Palm Siberia said:


> Honestly I don't like the fact there is very little at stake here. In 2005 at least Eric's job was on the line, but here we have two brands going at it just because. Granted I also have issue with this in other sports like the All Star NBA game.



It's a grudge feud man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2017)

People on WF saying making the entire smackdown roster heels and having them attack raw is dumb as fuck and undermines feuds.

I honestly don't care anymore, at least this gives me incentive to peek at smackdown tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

I agree.  I haven't been watching Smackdown.  Now I'm at least a little curious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Kurt angle should be fucking livid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> People on WF saying making the entire smackdown roster heels and having them attack raw is dumb as fuck and undermines feuds.



People don't even know what an invasion angle is.  

And WWE is supposed to cater to these guys? LMAO

Seriously, fuck smarks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Angle should respond with less superstars but only use his elite.  Five guys and two girls killing Smackdown would be great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Angle should respond with less superstars but only use his elite.  Five guys and two girls killing Smackdown would be great.



Angle already has a plan set up. Its biological warfare. Watch when all people demand refunds. Smackdown roster will be infected with mumps and there's nothing that Shane can do about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

I demand all Raw dressed as Shield army with Seth and Dean beating down Shane at the end


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Kurt should german suplex Shane off the stage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2017)

Ppeople saying the final segment was dumb.....
And we wonder why wwe sucks? 
Fans got no taste!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I demand all Raw dressed as Shield army with Seth and Dean beating down Shane at the end





Nemesis said:


> Have Angle say Shane had a little something something with Sable back in the day.  Brock might kill entire Smackdown just to get to Shane.



These are great ideas tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> These are great ideas tbh.


Would make them more menacing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

This'll obviously culminate at Mania with Shane vs. Angle in a let's see who dies first match.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Brock doesn't give a shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

Nakamura's lazy ass just walking around during that segment doing nothing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

The female fight was funny because it was 4 on 4.  It was totally fair.  But the Raw women are such geeks they got laid out in 10 seconds!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Bayley was the biggest loser of the night.  Destroyed by Alicia Fox.  And then Carmella kicked her ass backstage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura's lazy ass just walking around during that segment doing nothing.


He was laughing at Ambrose. Thats something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

Vince is a cum.guzzler

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

So the WWE universe apparently hates Smackdown now .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the WWE universe apparently hates Smackdown now .


 So fucking dumb! 
Oh my god! And the same people whine about war throwing Roman in people's throat? What happened to the fandom?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't care.  Smackdown beat down people I don't like.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The female fight was funny because it was 4 on 4.  It was totally fair.  But the Raw women are such geeks they got laid out in 10 seconds!



They were blindsided! 



Rukia said:


> Bayley was the biggest loser of the night.  Destroyed by Alicia Fox.  And then Carmella kicked her ass backstage.



That's well deserved. Bayley sucks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the WWE universe apparently hates Smackdown now .


Who Indians n god.movement?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Asuka no longer feels special after two nights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who Indians n god.movement?


Not just them . Seth and Ambrose fans and Sasha and Bayley and even Smackdown fans


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

God Movement is an Indian?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Sunday, Monday, Pundai


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This'll obviously culminate at Mania with Shane vs. Angle in a let's see who dies first match.


Angle german suplexes Shane off the top of the cell into the crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who Indians n god.movement?


WF forum residents, but they bitch about everything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Also imagine if Roman is fine and he comes out tonight and rekts all of Smackdown?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> God Movement is an Indian?


I don't know if he is but you laughing at him for possibly being Indian got me dying so hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Well in a few hours we are going to see if there will be ramifications for last night invasion or is tonight's show going to be on KO and Sami getting punished by Shane in some sort.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Praying for a confrontation between alexa and Charlotte tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well in a few hours we are going to see if there will be ramifications for last night invasion or is tonight's show going to be on KO and Sami getting punished by Shane in some sort.


I get everyone's hoping for a quick retribution but honestly I hope Seth and Dean kidnap one of the Smackdown wrestlers, Naka or Jinder, or hell AJ , and show them beating the shit out of him and get them to come to Raw next week only for ambush after ambush occurs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

So fucking awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

stop nobody needs Sasha near the title for a while


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Sasha and Alexa are the only two that belong anywhere near the title picture on Raw.  I like a couple of the others.  They just don't have the upsides that those two have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sasha and Alexa are the only two that belong anywhere near the title picture on Raw.  I like a couple of the others.  They just don't have the upsides that those two have.


Mickie and Alexa >>>> Sasha and Alexa


Mickie's hit her stride and had a good promo and good match with Alexa. 

Time to let Sasha cool down from oversaturating her . Stahp it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2017)

So if somehow Vince wants Jinder to win at Survivor Series here's how it should happen (It shouldn't, he should be destroyed in the ring by brock but anyway)

Jinder is in the ring.  Brock comes down.  Sing brothers attacks, Brocks easily dismantles them.  Jinder looks like he's about to piss and shit his pants.  

Brock has a "Bitch you are not even worth the effort look." and walk off laughing dismissively.  Jinder wins but is burried at the same time because Brock only fights those he has an ounce of respect for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

No, i like that Mickie is starting to win the fans over.  The feud has been great for her.  Props.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So if somehow Vince wants Jinder to win at Survivor Series here's how it should happen (It shouldn't, he should be destroyed in the ring by brock but anyway)
> 
> Jinder is in the ring.  Brock comes down.  Sing brothers attacks, Brocks easily dismantles them.  Jinder looks like he's about to piss and shit his pants.
> 
> Brock has a "Bitch you are not even worth the effort look." and walk off laughing dismissively.  Jinder wins but is burried at the same time because Brock only fights those he has an ounce of respect for.



Can Cena FU him and some how lose his belt and admit to the camera he's Canadian too?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

Put the title on Alicia.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Put the title on Alicia.


Team Captain of Raw!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

NO Mercy intro was so fucking good.  Just watched it!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

So recap of the spanking the Raw roster received yesterday.  

Opening up with Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Fuck you Shane!  Piece of shit heel!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

So AJ was the Trojan Horse.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Best entrance ever by Sami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami standing up to Shane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Well looks like Orton will probably be get his win back from last week's tag.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can Cena FU him and some how lose his belt and admit to the camera he's Canadian too?



Nah.  AJ can perform his 3 finishers and take the belt instead.  Holding it for about 500 days, while at the same time Vince goes into a coma leaving Triple H incharge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like Orton will probably be get his win back from last week's tag.


Typical 50/50 bullshit.

No one ever gets any fucking momentum in this company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

What the hell is Big E trying to feed a down Kofi.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Typical 50/50 bullshit.
> 
> No one ever gets any fucking momentum in this company.



I think this company has forgotten that a good Jobber or even someone who is just a Jobber to main eventers can be just as over if not more than many champions and also sell the merch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

So they are really going to run with Gable and Benjamin to attempt for the tag titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Wish i could skip to the end.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Kurt has no credibility anymore.  He was owned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

God dammit if your are gong to do that scene, have Steeler Wheels "Stuck in the m
Middle with You" playing in the background.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

I like Carmella's ring attire.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kurt has no credibility anymore.  He was owned.



We can always have angry psycho Kurt back after last week.  Not "I wish I had my kiddy cowboy hat." Kurt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Good for Daniel Bryan.  Glad he called Shane out on his bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

I don't want to hear anything about the Smackdown women's division being better. Raw just had three women's matches at a PPV.  Smackdown is going to have yet another fatal 5 way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Huh, so Corbin gets DQed for not getting off Sin Cara.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Me thinks Sami loses to Orton but allows the Raw roster in at the end of the show to get pay back on Shane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Didn't know the India wrestling community were that heavily into Canadians.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Also, Heyman verbally buries your in about three stories of shit and your attempt to climb out is with a use car salesman insult.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

This is how Asuka should have been treated .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Everyone else just waiting for end of Smackdown?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2017)

Hmm, twerking it with the New Day before giving one a Pedigree.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, Heyman verbally buries your in about three stories of shit and your attempt to climb out is with a use car salesman insult.


Its the best Jinder can do.

Kinda feel sorry for the singh brothers, they could have been a ok tag team but they're just Jinder's J and J security-tier bodyguards.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Good for Becky.  Finally wins a significant match.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 24, 2017)

what if Triple H made a stable with the bludgeon brothers since they also use sledge hammers lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2017)

SD trash af damn what happen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami is enjoying this heal turn too much.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SD trash af damn what happen


It's been the B show since the Shake-up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

2/3 falls? That's like watching Dolph wrestle three matches.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami is developing a dad body. Disgraceful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Whelp they better have a great payback otherwise WWE once again fucking up the timing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

Holy fuck, I've seen better acting in Brazzers videos, Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, twerking it with the New Day before giving one a Pedigree.



This dude thinks he's suddenly Austin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh fuck I just realized that WWE didn't pull the trigger on Raw invading cause they want Roman Reigns to lead them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 24, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, twerking it with the New Day before giving one a Pedigree.



He's so lame...just put Big E over and fucking retire.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2017)

Its not a Triple H appearance without him burying something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone served this hard, since You got Served.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2017)

Sami's first entrance tonight was hilarious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't get the hhh shots. Was it OK when stone cold hbk n mick Foley did the exact same thing at mania?

But

I fell asleep and heard bobby roode say 2 outta 3 falls. I went back to sleep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know if he is but you laughing at him for possibly being Indian got me dying so hard



I couldn’t even imagine an indian marking out for Roman Reigns. Its like Hilary winning the election!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2017)

i realized dana never wrestles anymore. They must have realized she should be away from story lines n matches longer than 5 mins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2017)

Indian WWE fans are the biggest marks in the universe. They all love Cena and begged for Goldberg to come back for like the last 15 years because he was the strongest. They will basically cheer for whoever WWE tells them to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2017)

When I asked an indian fan who should wwe push instead of jinder dude told me undertaker.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



6:00.  More hilarious Dana Brooke running.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

This was fucking gold.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 6:00.  More hilarious Dana Brooke running.


   Poor Dana, she could have been more than this but they called her up way too soon and the writer she fucked didn't amount to shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Just watched the nxt match between Almas and Gargano from a couple of weeks ago.  I really enjoyed it!  Zelina Vega is killing it as a manager right now!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

TLC intro video was fucking great.  Especially since the production team probably had to scrap their shield centric video last second.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

We are a couple of title changes away from Survivor Series having the best card of the entire year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This was fucking gold.



Is this from Spiderman 3?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Annoying troll heel Sami Zayn is great.  A new kind of heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2017)

The burial of Indian fans is stronk here 


HHH would be proud


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2017)

Where is @God Movement ???



get your onion ass in here! lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2017)

Last night's rebuttal from Jinder.    The only way Jinder walks away the winner against Brock if there is heavy outside interference and Jinder is placed on Brock's unconscious body because there is no amount of money Vince can place in front of the guy to sell the Khalash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2017)

Even Indian fans don't think Jinder is credible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Last night's rebuttal from Jinder.    The only way Jinder walks away the winner against Brock if there is heavy outside interference and Jinder is placed on Brock's unconscious body because there is no amount of money Vince can place in front of the guy to sell the Khalash.



That was a very believable promo though! He had me marking out!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I haven't seen anyone served this hard, since You got Served.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

WWE on fire lately.  Every PPV is exceeding expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2017)

Just glad there's no Indian wrestling fans in here to get upset at the controversial anger here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Do you guys remember when Alexa sat in a lifeguard chair to watch a number one contender's match?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2017)

WWE really hyping up this House Show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really hyping up this House Show


That's HHH's butt buddy of course he would


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome NXT episode tonight.  Really enjoying Almas/Vega team.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



He's outright admitted to it


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2017)

Adam Cole gonna be new NxT Champ for sure.

The match will end with a Superkick party


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

I think Takeover looks like it will be better than Survivor Series.

I'm having a hard time figuring out the Raw Women's team.  Alicia Fox seemed unlikely to make the cut; and she's the captain!  You have Emma, Asuka, Dana, Bayley, Sasha, Nia, and Mickie.  Only four of them can make the cut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Takeover looks like it will be better than Survivor Series.
> 
> I'm having a hard time figuring out the Raw Women's team.  Alicia Fox seemed unlikely to make the cut; and she's the captain!  You have Emma, Asuka, Dana, Bayley, Sasha, Nia, and Mickie.  Only four of them can make the cut.


You already proved you didnt watch Raw. Fox is team captain.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2017)

Big fat talentless useless Nia Jax pitching a bitchfit over having to job to Sasha. What a fuckin' entitled fatass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh shit Raw gonna strike on Halloween. Think about it they are in their costumes and partying it up. Daaamn


----------



## teddy (Oct 26, 2017)

How in the flying fuck is jax measuring her worth beyond her being the rock's cousin?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

teddy said:


> How in the flying fuck is jax measuring her worth beyond her being the rock's cousin?


Cause she thought she'd get a strowman push.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2017)

Nia knows even less moves than Braun.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit Raw gonna strike on Halloween. Think about it they are in their costumes and partying it up. Daaamn


Will it be a graveyard smash?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Will it be a graveyard smash?


It will be a smackdown smash


----------



## Kuya (Oct 26, 2017)

I thought Nia was friends wit Sasha irl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I thought Nia was friends wit Sasha irl


They are but I think she got tired of jobbing and having her being taken out so much especially when she was over in one of those fatal 4 way matches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You already proved you didnt watch Raw. Fox is team captain.


That's exactly what I said.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Kuya said:


> I thought Nia was friends wit Sasha irl


Nope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's exactly what I said.


To say she doesnt make the cut is weird cause they obviously have plans for her since her shirt sales are high


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2017)

Nia doesn't even have the right to throw a bitch fit. She has no talent, can't wrestle and looks like a cow.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 26, 2017)

She'd be better suited for Smackdown, but it's not like she had a shitty spot on Raw. She's been featured the past few months.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2017)

I think Nia goes to SmackDown and Paige comes on Raw.

Nia/Asuka feud
Paige/Mickie feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really hyping up this House Show


its because roh has an event that same night


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> He's outright admitted to it


this shit so dumb

people calling him a sexual predator and manipulator due to his status....

lmfaoooooooooooooooo

fjgnjdfgndfgndfjgndfjgdfngnjdfgndf


fucking femies 


dude just a scum for doing his gf bogus.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To say she doesnt make the cut is weird cause they obviously have plans for her since her shirt sales are high


I think it's weird to consider her inclusion such a sure thing.  They chose over Emma and/or Mickie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> this shit so dumb
> 
> people calling him a sexual predator and manipulator due to his status....
> 
> ...


I'm a feeling a little gun shy lately.  Women really out to get men.  We had a good thing going.  Harvey Weinstein ruined it for everyone!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it's weird to consider her inclusion such a sure thing.  They chose over Emma and/or Mickie.


Mickie is still gonna feud with Alexa and Emma is a jobber.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm a feeling a little gun shy lately.  Women really out to get men.  We had a good thing going.  Harvey Weinstein ruined it for everyone!


This is totally different. You had to sleep with harvey to get a start in the acting world or whatever. Adam really just hollering at females for the nudes while drunk like every other common man.  Feel like this just an attack on all males where the levels increase each year.  

its like all i see is females emping this up then they bitch on how men are not being men anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Get outta here Dean.  You fucking troll!   

Alicia Fox has won like 2 TV matches in two years.  I'm not feeding you anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2017)

Currently tuned into Impact and am watching Zack Ryder's girlfriend trying to give wine to a child in the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

WWE stock up 15% today after the quarterly earnings report!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Quarterly earnings can easily be misinterpreted.

Knowing how WWE seems to always constantly have 'revenues' grow, I'm pretty sure some of that progress is due to cutting costs from production or moving around costs


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Mickie/Alexa at TLC was honestly one of the best women's matches on the main roster this year.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Quarterly earnings can easily be misinterpreted.
> 
> Knowing how WWE seems to always constantly have 'revenues' grow, I'm pretty sure some of that progress is due to cutting costs from production or moving around costs


That decision to stop using pyro!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mickie/Alexa at TLC was honestly one of the best women's matches on the main roster this year.
> That decision to stop using pyro!



That was pretty costly but they also seem to save more by not making the PPVs all decorative like they used to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

WWE just needs to start selling out some venues again and it will be easy to call them a hot product.

After the earnings report today.  The stock price is the highest it has been in almost 4 years!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Currently tuned into Impact and am watching Zack Ryder's girlfriend trying to give wine to a child in the crowd.


Isn't that a lawsuit waiting to happen? Rofl


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2017)

Miss these guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

I love the rumor that Daniel Bryan is going to turn heel and join up with Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn.  Sounds fun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE stock up 15% today after the quarterly earnings report!



Me and @Kuya are rich af

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

Why does Kalisto doesn't do pyro anymore in his entrance?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2017)

If Kane ain't allowed pyro anymore Kallisto sure as hell ain't getting it. If wwe doing so good why can't they afford to give their talent pyro?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

Are pyro entrances not PG friendly? 

fuck those little jimmies. they will mature in a few years why not go all out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm going to watch Total Divas next week.  Not even kidding.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Me and @Kuya are rich af



I wish I invested a while ago like you and had that many shares, but was pretty stoked when I checked the numbers. I bought them just in time


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Killing it with the stocks this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> If Kane ain't allowed pyro anymore Kallisto sure as hell ain't getting it. If wwe doing so good why can't they afford to give their talent pyro?


As I said revenue growth isnt just created by earnings but by costs that were allocated to something else. In accounting I learned businesses need to bullshit stock holders so they think they are making profits.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2017)

Fuck that WWe is doing great bull shit. Congrats on them for increasing numbers every year. But if you look at the chart its only increasing not because they are making a killer product and gaining more fans but because their global stats are rising because every year they are releasing the network in a new location... like wasn't it just released in china or some shit? Of course they will get more subscribers if they stream the network in more continents.

This does not take away from the fact they still do budget cuts every other week and can never fill up an arena up to 40 percent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2017)

Vince is a billionaire that should be a multi-billionaire.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

who want's to watch Roman live anyway? its a complete waste of time and money


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Are pyro entrances not PG friendly?
> 
> fuck those little jimmies. they will mature in a few years why not go all out.



More like WWE is trying to get cheap.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> More like WWE is trying to get cheap.



pyros are cheap. its not like every single character is using one. 

Brock used to have a pyro before he jumps to the ring apron.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> pyros are cheap. its not like every single character is using one.
> 
> Brock used to have a pyro before he jumps to the ring apron.



I'm not Vince, they decided they needed to save money so they cut a few wrestlers and some other stuff, pyro was one of them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

If they could just let the vanilla midgets main event every ppv, then there won't be any need for budget cuts


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> who want's to watch Roman live anyway? its a complete waste of time and money


Women's wrestling > men's wrestling


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Women's wrestling > men's wrestling



I'd rather see Bliss tbh lool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Women's wrestling > men's wrestling


hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> who want's to watch Roman live anyway? its a complete waste of time and money


horny rats and small children who have been babied to think they need superheroes that win all the time?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> horny rats and small children who have been babied to think they need superheroes that win all the time?


if Superman doesn't save the day the brats will lose hope in life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2017)

Vince is probably begging Shawn and Rock to come out of retirement.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Awesome video!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Best PPV of the year:

Great Balls of Fire

Worst PPV of the year:

Battleground

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Neville saying "fuck Ride Along" when Bayley came up to him on Ride Along.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince is probably begging Shawn and Rock to come out of retirement.


Also begged Stone Cold to come back


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose 

Fastlane is another candidate for Worst PPV of the year.  And MITB.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also begged Stone Cold to come back



Batista too. Man, HHH really fucked it with him and the Rock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

I want to comment on something.  I attended No Mercy.  The boos were deafening during Jason Jordan's post match promo.  I just watched it on the network and the crowd came off as silent.  the WWE clearly manipulated the sound.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2017)

Really?  HHH is like best friends with the Rock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2017)

Why is Edge turning out to be a whiny little bitch against Asians?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Asuka has to have better matches than everyone else to overcome her promo limitations.

Plenty of people that don't watch nxt don't get the hype right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

She really isn't going to make it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really?  HHH is like best friends with the Rock.



Stop trolling.

Nose and HBK were politicking against Rock since the first day Rock came in to the company.

Nose also rumored to convince Vince to let Rock's contract expire in 2002 thinking that Rock would bomb in Hollywood and would have to come crawling back to WWE for less money.

But Rock didn't bomb doe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2017)

They are professionally friendly now, but yeah they have a terse history. HHH has always had that jealousy and insecurity when it came to The Rock and Austin. He was the B+ Player to their S-Class star presence. 

Yes I know there's an A-Class in the middle of that, and that is my point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> They are professionally friendly now, but yeah they have a terse history. HHH has always had that jealousy and insecurity when it came to The Rock and Austin. He was the B+ Player to their S-Class star presence.
> 
> Yes I know there's an A-Class in the middle of that, and that is my point.


Notice how in the Paul Heyman promo he didn't mention Rock or Austin as top WWE champions but put HHH in it 

Hunter would rewrite history if he could


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2017)

Edge doesn't know shit about good wrestling since he was basically the worst main eventer on the roster for the last three years of his career when he was a broken down old man who couldn't do anything to draw a pop but his shit tier running hug. Fuck that shithead, he probably thinks Lita is the greatest female wrestler of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2017)

But Asuka is already ruined because she had a bunch of stupid 50/50 matches with that stupid jobber Emma so who cares.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Raw is a three hour show.  How do you make an impact on that show if you can't cut a promo?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Edge doesn't know shit about good wrestling since he was basically the worst main eventer on the roster for the last three years of his career when he was a broken down old man who couldn't do anything to draw a pop but his shit tier running hug. Fuck that shithead, he probably thinks Lita is the greatest female wrestler of all time.



He also did a promo on his podcast about Nakamura and now he’s doing the same to Asuka. I’m not sure why he’s so affected and insecure about japanese performers.

Who’s next? He’ll talk about Hideo Glasscannon?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Notice how in the Paul Heyman promo he didn't mention Rock or Austin as top WWE champions but put HHH in it
> 
> Hunter would rewrite history if he could



HHH RULED THE ATTITUDE ERA WITH AN IRON FIST.

AND SINGLEHANDLY DESTROYED DUBYA SEE DUBYA.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Good PPV over the weekend.  Good episode of Raw.  Decent ratings for Raw and Smackdown this week.  Good quarterly numbers.  High stock price.  Good episode of NXT.  Suddenly WWE is hot again.  How did that happen??

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

#whitelivesmatter is trending!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2017)

Cripple H is among the top 5 wrestlers of all time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Cripple H is among the top 5 wrestlers of all time.



Not even the Top 20.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Re-watching TLC main event.  Sheamus, Cesaro, Miz, and Kane are beating the shit out of Rollins and Ambrose!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2017)

imagine having aj vs naka at wrestlemania but your main events are roman vs brock and jinder vs cena


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Nakamura is overrated.  Roman has better matches than him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2017)

Roman can't even have a good match against Samoe Joe without Joe carrying his stupid ass


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

@Jake CENA 

Check out #1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

That was a travesty last weekend.  Miz took the Kingslayer knee, Dirty Deeds, Angle Slam, and Shield power bomb in succession.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2017)

Next Shake-up Miz needs to go back to smackdown and basically make the show his with the main title from first PPV and hold for a while.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2017)

Shane should make the whole roster available and try to bring back the Miz and Alexa.

Btw.  You guys watching Stranger Things?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> Check out #1.



Dat look on Vince’s face after kissing Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good PPV over the weekend.  Good episode of Raw.  Decent ratings for Raw and Smackdown this week.  Good quarterly numbers.  High stock price.  Good episode of NXT.  Suddenly WWE is hot again.  How did that happen??


you are whats wrong with wwe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's to hoping Paige returns at SS to be the counter to Asuka (if WWE are smart Asuka still GOATs it up with 3 eliminations and sole survivor status)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Aren't they starting the UK tour in like two weeks?  I think that's the perfect time to bring Paige back.

(Paige should be on Raw and Asuka should be on SD tbh though.)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Aren't they starting the UK tour in like two weeks?  I think that's the perfect time to bring Paige back.
> 
> *(Paige should be on Raw and Asuka should be on SD tbh though.)*


True. But what's done is done so WWE have to make due with its decisions.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I think WWE should announce that this is champions week and force all of their champions to defend their respective titles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Look I'm an Emma fan but if WWE knew or had an idea they would be releasing her then why didn't Asuka squash her?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow, this seems really sudden.  I thought it seemed like she was kind of getting pushed lately.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

I hope some of the talent are waking up to the fact that WWE doesn't have to be the endgame. Especially with their exceptionally shitty booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Also what's up with the fancy name color thing?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I think female wrestlers have less of a path.  Especially someone like Emma that has had injury problems.  She can't go to Progress or Stardom and have hardcore matches or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm convinced that Emma wanted this.  That makes the most sense.  WWE pushed her a bit in the end to try to get her to change her mind.  But it didn't work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Darren Young and Summer Rae gone too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Surprised those two took so long.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Emma fucking sucked and couldn't get over and fucked up her own push by being unable to pull off the Emmalina gimmick. The only disappointment here was she dragged Asuka down with her mediocrity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't blame WWE.  Not this time.

Emma ultimately is at least somewhat culpable for her problems in WWE.  There was the whole shoplifting fiasco.  She played a role in Emmalina not working out.

WWE can be blamed for that terrible dance and music they saddled her with initially.

And then there were the unlucky injuries.

There are just a plethora of reasons that Emma was never the top girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

You wanna know how much Emma sucks? It took two weeks of slightly pushing Alicia Fox for her to get more over than Emma ever was in the five years she was in WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

So Emma gets 50/50 booking against the female Brock Lesnar two nights in a row and then gets fired?

THIS FUCKING COMPANY.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Emma ain't even that good looking either but she thinks she has a future in modeling.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

They got a couple of girls they weren't really utilizing off the books.  That means that two more spots just opened up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also what's up with the fancy name color thing?



We're marking peasants.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma ain't even that good looking either but she thinks she has a future in modeling.


Emma pics look good on instagram.  But she looks less hot in her ring attire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Just get Toni Storm already


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're marking peasants.


Who the hell you calling a peasant? You lucky I'm sick otherwise there'd be consequences for that affront.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just get Toni Storm already


I don't know how good Toni can become.

Being another Becky Lynch is the absolute floor for Toni Storm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Look I'm an Emma fan but if WWE knew or had an idea they would be releasing her then why didn't Asuka squash her?



Well she might end up going to Impact but I don't know how much of that company will be in existence should she go there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Toni Storm is the next Trish waiting to happen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Darren Young* and Summer Rae gone too.



Uh oh, that means they don't need him for the LGBT points anymore...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Lio Rush getting crushed on twitter by the NXT roster for making fun of Emma and he's just liking all the tweets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lio Rush getting crushed on twitter by the NXT roster for making fun of Emma and he's just liking all the tweets.


Think I may just have found another NXT guy to stan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who the hell you calling a peasant? You lucky I'm sick otherwise there'd be consequences for that affront.


It's ok buddy . I know the loss of Emma has triggered you .


WOOOOOOO SHE'S FIRED!! :WOW

Deadbeat skank ruining Asuka-sama's reputation


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's ok buddy . I know the loss of Emma has triggered you .
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOO SHE'S FIRED!! :WOW
> ...


Just saying don't blame Emma if Asuka doesn't get 3+ eliminations in the SS match


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Lio rush getting heat was the the roster for what he tweeted


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

People are already white knighting Emma like she's some great talent that was wasted..."just like Cody"


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Its Sunday man I don't wanna read ghosts n rukia gimmick troll posts I'm tryna eat a delicious meal n relax

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Lio Rush forced to apologize like 15 minutes after making a joke about Emma.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its Sunday man I don't wanna read ghosts n rukia gimmick troll posts I'm tryna eat a delicious meal n relax


You were a big Emma guy weren't you?

What is your reaction to the news??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You were a big Emma guy weren't you?
> 
> What is your reaction to the news??


I wasn't really but she was never used to her full potential. Her last two matches are her biggest one in her career on the main roster but yet they release her which makes me ask why because she went toe to toe with asuka and survivor series is coming up n that's one less body for raw women's team.

Wwe is aids fuck them


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I think fans are really overreacting.  Why was Emma coming out to crickets every week if she has all of these devastated fans?  Why do fans act like anyone not at the top is getting a raw deal?  You can't push everyone.

I'm glad that the WWE doesn't listen to fans sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just saying don't blame Emma if Asuka doesn't get 3+ eliminations in the SS match



Well she should have jobbed like a good girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Shup up rukia god


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

>I'm glad they don't listen to the fans sometimes


When do they ever


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks Rusev!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> >I'm glad they don't listen to the fans sometimes
> 
> 
> When do they ever


Daniel Bryan Wrestlemania match with Batista and Orton.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

I swear if I see Rusev and the word "release" in the same sentence I'll cry.
Also found this lurking about

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Nah man, imagine Rusev in New Japan


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan Wrestlemania match with Batista and Orton.


So one time where we basically had to high jack show weekly 4 years ago nice.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Ziggler seems like a guy that could be released.  But we know he has at least one more match with Roode scheduled.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah man, imagine Rusev in New Japan


When you think back to how Rusev should be WWE champion in Jinder's place right now but fucking Rupees and just want to kill Vince and yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not into Jinder at all.  The idea that he could hold the title in to Wrestlemania is crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You wanna know how much Emma sucks? It took two weeks of slightly pushing Alicia Fox for her to get more over than Emma ever was in the five years she was in WWE.


or they could have just put dana brooke back with emma and book them like how they were before on nxt and she would have gotten over. but wwe did everything they could to make her something else for whatever reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Tamina should be sweating bullets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2017)

I love Emma, she’s hot and has sex appeal and it’s a total waste to let her go.

They should have fired the person who came up with her autistic gimmick years ago. That kind of shit is the worst douchebaggery in all of existence.

Fuck that guy, hope all his male children turn out into homos.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So one time where we basically had to high jack show weekly 4 years ago nice.



WM30 was the last I really enjoyed.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

I guess its for the best. Poor Roo Roo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I love Emma, she’s hot and has sex appeal and it’s a total waste to let her go.
> 
> They should have fired the person who came up with her autistic gimmick years ago. That kind of shit is the worst douchebaggery in all of existence.
> 
> Fuck that guy, hope all his male children turn out into homos.


I like Emma.  But I view her as a midcarder.  I think WWE has treated her pretty well the last couple of months.

They even changed up her music a couple of times.  And they gave her more tv time!  I think Emma must have asked for her release.  No way WWE goes to that much trouble for someone that is leaving.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't blame WWE.  Not this time.
> 
> Emma ultimately is at least somewhat culpable for her problems in WWE.  There was the whole shoplifting fiasco.  She played a role in Emmalina not working out.
> 
> ...


You're dumb as fuck if you blame Emma for any of this. Not only did wwe drag out her emmalina debut for like 5 months with vignettes but then after she re debuts they right away job her out to everyone. Also she didn't shoplift shit and wwe still jumped the gun with firing her that first time. Literally everything involving Emma is wwe's fault. rofl

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're dumb as fuck if you blame Emma for any of this. Not only did wwe drag out her emmalina debut for like 5 months with vignettes but then after she re debuts they right away job her out to everyone. Also she didn't shoplift shit and wwe still jumped the gun with firing her that first time. Literally everything involving Emma is wwe's fault. rofl



Agreed. Emma was forced to do the autistic gimmick, if i was her, i would give a double middle finger to HHH and Vince and whoever told me to do that fucking gimmick.

Emma can wrestle as seen in her past matches and has potential.

Just like Rusev, this fucking guy could have been the WWE champ if not for fucking Vince envying him for scoring one hell of a wife in Lana. This pettiness is fucking cancer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Emma had more than enough chances to prove she could get over and she couldn't. When she was brought up she was put into a cushy gig as Santino's sidekick, which was actually something that got her over in NXT. She could've rode that into a long term role with the company like Santino did. Instead she mailed it in like her name was Emma Nakamura and then she got caught trying to steal shit and even if it was a mistake that was still a bad look for her. As a heel, no one outside of NXT stans gave a shit even when she was beating Becky Lynch and Paige on tv. Her best chance at being something was probably Emmalina and she apparently didn't have the talent for the gimmick or the company thought she wasn't putting in any effort to trying to make it work. She isn't more talented or a better wrestler than Sasha, Charlotte or shit, even Bayley. She wasn't going to rise above any of them. She didn't have any hidden potential that wasn't tapped into. She didn't "deserve better". She was exactly where she should've been.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Emma is better than some women that are still with the company.  That's my argument.  But the Emmalina thing, injuries, and shoplifting may have swayed the axe in her favor.

Or again.  She asked for her release.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

The emmalina gimmick was dumb as fuck to begin with and was more suited for a 'diva' than a woman wrestler like emma.. Just let her be evil emma like she was in NXT with Dana and she would have gotten over. But nope lets drag out her re debut for 5 months and then job her out afterward. Any chances they gave emma on the main roster were pretty shitty ones that no one could have made the best out of.

Lets not forget they debuted emma with one of the worst gimmicks a woman has had in wwe. so yea they gave her some pretty bad roles.They never knew how to work with her strengths.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Emma acts like Emmalina on IG though.  She is always posting these swimsuit pics in exotic locations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Agreed. Emma was forced to do the autistic gimmick, if i was her, i would give a double middle finger to HHH and Vince and whoever told me to do that fucking gimmick.
> 
> Emma can wrestle as seen in her past matches and has potential.
> 
> Just like Rusev, this fucking guy could have been the WWE champ if not for fucking Vince envying him for scoring one hell of a wife in Lana. This pettiness is fucking cancer.


The bubble popping emma gimmick was some career suicide shit but yet emma was able to bounce back from it with her heel run in NXT. Only the morons writing on the main roster would scrap what she was good at and was getting heat from by turning her into a generic diva character. 

Vince still can't comprehend why Lana finds Rusev attract, this kinda shit keeps Vince up at night. So he jobs him out for it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Again. The injuries played a role.  WWE deserves some leeway for Emma because of the injuries.

Please acknowledge that SAF


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Again. The injuries played a role.  WWE deserves some leeway for Emma because of the injuries.
> 
> Please acknowledge that SAF


I will agree with you there, it seemed like emma had a hard time staying healthy. I remember her getting hurt right after she finally appeared with the emmalina gimmick after she had just taken 5 months off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

I predicted Emma's release earlier this year when she got hurt on the European tour.  But I thought she was safe when she came right back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WM30 was the last I really enjoyed.


yup when they actually listened to us. don't know why don't like giving fans what they want.

----


and these emma points are stupid. place any of these dudes favorites in this same situation and it would be a different story. We literally praise Neville and Austin for leaving because they didn't want to follow WWE direction for them yet we are trying to bash emma for not trying to make some super model gimmick work when she clearly didn't want that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

You guys watching Stranger Things or what?  Liv Morgan is!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching Stranger Things or what?  Liv Morgan is!


Can't. Got a test tomorrow that I would've studied for all weekend but was literally too sick to hop out of bed so gotta catch up with 2 to 3 days of studying in 1 night.
May just say fuck it and take the L. My GPA's pretty straight at this point and with only 1 semester to go after this plus Pharm School already guaranteed why am I still trying?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2017)

I saw the first 2 or 3 eps of stranger things and couldn't get into it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2017)

I already finished it.

8/10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> The bubble popping emma gimmick was some career suicide shit but yet emma was able to bounce back from it with her heel run in NXT. Only the morons writing on the main roster would scrap what she was good at and was getting heat from by turning her into a generic diva character.
> 
> Vince still can't comprehend why Lana finds Rusev attract, this kinda shit keeps Vince up at night. So he jobs him out for it.



Evil Emma was the shit. We’ve seen her go in the ring and it was fantastic. 

But that autistic gimmick really sticked on her. That was one of the worst gimmicks of all time and the person behind it should be crucified up side down and get fed to fire ants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Neville? I called him a stupid mark for leaving 

At least Stone Cold leaving because they were blowing a ppv main event on a random RAW made sense. These are midcarders who are expendable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2017)

DB saved WM 30. They should be on their knees begging Daniel to stay


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

inb4 future WWE dvds say HHH saved WM30 by carrying Bryan to the best match of his life and making him look like an A+ player for the first time in his life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 future WWE dvds say HHH saved WM30 by carrying Bryan to the best match of his life and making him look like an A+ player for the first time in his life


But he'd have to bury Batista and orton as well


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Daniel Bryan is a B+ player at best.  You guys realize that, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

HHH turned those two jabronies into the stars they are based on his legendary status for singlehandedly winning the Monday night wars by driving around in a fake tank


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is a B+ player at best.  You guys realize that, right?



Sometimes he's an A-minus if HHH is there to make him look good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH turned those two jabronies into the stars they are based on his legendary status for singlehandedly winning the Monday night wars by driving around in a fake tank


HHH made CM Punk too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2017)

Fuck off, if it weren’t for Triple H and Evolution, WWE would have died an early death. Triple H is one of the pillars of the company ever since he started smashing Steph.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 29, 2017)

HHH started the Attitude era when he wrestled Henry Godwin in a pigpen match, the first instance of hardcore in wrestling history.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia + Jake + Ghost = cancer aids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know it's fun but damn if it isn't a convo killer. I mean what do you legit think of what's going on?
> 
> Are you cool with it or not? Or?
> 
> Yeah it gets smarky up in here but the issue in wrestling is what do casuals want?



why do you even care about casuals? they are the reason why the product is so shit nowadays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> why do you even care about casuals? they are the reason why the product is so shit nowadays.


because maybe they too want someone else not Roman reigns as champ.

Plus Vince cares for their input more.  Also stockholders like Mattel.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

That's the thing that people don't understand.  WWE isn't trying to be a wrestling show.  They have five hours of television every week.  They can't just fill the show with good professional wrestling matches.  Professional wrestling only has so many fans.

It's more important to make a good and compelling tv show.  I'm different than some of you guys.  I actually worry about when Vince is gone.  Vince seems like the brains of the WWE.  Triple H will prioritize the wrestling and drive the casuals away.  Look at how all of these NXT guys have performed on the main roster!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia + Jake + Ghost = cancer aids.



you really think Vince would have salvaged WWE without Triple H right after Bret, Hulk, Austin and The Rock left??

Vince only had Orton, Batista, Flair and Triple H to work with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> because maybe they too want someone else not Roman reigns as champ.
> 
> Plus Vince cares for their input more.  Also stockholders like Mattel.



I don't think that's even possible. Casuals tend to lean on and accept whatever the company shove down their throats. Look at all the little jimmies and soccer moms wearing Roman shirts and merchandise. like wtf??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's the thing that people don't understand.  WWE isn't trying to be a wrestling show.  They have five hours of television every week.  They can't just fill the show with good professional wrestling matches.  Professional wrestling only has so many fans.
> 
> It's more important to make a good and compelling tv show.  I'm different than some of you guys.  I actually worry about when Vince is gone.  Vince seems like the brains of the WWE.  Triple H will prioritize the wrestling and drive the casuals away.  Look at how all of these NXT guys have performed on the main roster!



Wrestling shows can be entertaining if you allow more than a few move sets. Is it  more dangerous? Yes of course but that's what wrestling is. Risk taking to get the crowd into something.

As I said to Jake, wrestling was never meant to get as big as it did twice. Once due to perfect timing by Hulkamaniac in the 80s where cheesy action heroes were big and the other was taking advantage of a leaner PG rating that could get away with saying shit and stuff.




Jake CENA said:


> you really think Vince would have salvaged WWE without Triple H right after Bret, Hulk, Austin and The Rock left??
> 
> Vince only had Orton, Batista, Flair and Triple H to work with.



I mean around that time they could have pushed Booker right. Also they did have Hardyz . 

Plus again WWE just fell into a tail spin due to Austin and Rock gone but in reality wrestling is a niche hobby that somehow got insanely culturally popular. The truth is it's never gonna get there again. It happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't think that's even possible. Casuals tend to lean on and accept whatever the company shove down their throats. Look at all the little jimmies and soccer moms wearing Roman shirts and merchandise. like wtf??


There is casuals who do like AJ styles and Finn balor too. I don't think it's this all just Roman for them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia + Jake + Ghost = cancer aids.


Its like five of us posting here yet they do this shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

In a span of like 3 weeks we lost Neville, nia requested time off, Emma Darren and summer have been released.

This the definition of survivor series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> In a span of like 3 weeks we lost Neville, nia requested time off, Emma Darren and summer have been released.
> 
> This the definition of survivor series.



How will WWE ever survive with the loss of these essential jobbers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

And for the record, for every single one of these people released, they have more than enough talent waiting in the wings to take their spots. Look at how quickly they replaced Neville with Kalisto.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2017)

Neville was the biggest loss easily out of that bunch. I'm back to not caring about the crusierweights again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Nia, Summer and Emma left. These jobbers are essential. Now we will see Sasha and Bayley job weekly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

Enzo is the only reason anyone cares about the cruisers. He legitimately is the reason why the cruisers keep main eventing RAW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Emma leaving, does it equal a spot opening up for Paige?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Emma leaving, does it equal a spot opening up for Paige?



Paige always has a welcome spot no matter what


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

Paige's spot is so far beyond Emma's spot it's not even funny. It's like asking if Darren Young leaving opens up a spot for Joe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

4 Legends!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias not a Shawn Michaels fan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmm, so Darren Young got released.    Doesn't that make it about the third time that guy has been let go by the WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2017)

25 years of raw and only like 4 and a half of them are any good.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias not a Shawn Michaels fan?


Lol. I'll even remove the dislike because you made me laugh. HBK one of the GOATs 100%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And for the record, for every single one of these people released, they have more than enough talent waiting in the wings to take their spots. Look at how quickly they replaced Neville with Kalisto.




i should report u for this post. mods still exist right?


don't nobody care about kalisto that'd be like caring about you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i should report u for this post. mods still exist right?
> 
> 
> don't nobody care about kalisto that'd be like caring about you.



that post of ghost made me chuckle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i should report u for this post. mods still exist right?
> 
> 
> don't nobody care about kalisto that'd be like caring about you.



You shouldn't be so pressed because I don't like the same wrestling as you do. Holy shit man, it's just wrestling. Go watch some blacked.com movies or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

the porn supremacy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

Elsa Jean doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

So Mickie gonna job today @Gibbs 

Alexa Bliss the new Romang Reigns


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Elias needs a title shot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Elias needs a title shot


for IC title ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for IC title ?



Universal title


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Hyped for Raw!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Mickie gonna job today @Gibbs
> 
> Alexa Bliss the new Romang Reigns


Mickie might win.  Can't have heel v heel at the PPV.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickie/Nattie makes more sense than Bliss/Nattie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So video recap of Smack Down raping the Raw locker room.  So will tonight we see Raw retaliate.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie/Nattie makes more sense than Bliss/Nattie


It really does.  But Mickie should have just won at the PPV if that was the plan.

And I'm not excited about yet another title change.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Kurt Angle is a terrible commissioner.  This wouldn't have happened to Stephanie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmm, those "What" chants. 

So Steph makes her debut back on TV.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol.  What chants to Kurt!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn Steph looking somewhat fine


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Alexa looking fine asf.  She has special gear tonight too.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Mickie can hold the title until Asuka is ready for it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Shane is a heel!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

The fuck is Steph talking about.  Raw pretty much has gotten the best of the talent crop and SD has been robbed of stars.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Stephanie needs to slap Kurt!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Seth do the job!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Whelp demeaning wrestlers goes on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So Bayley getting her win back or are we building on Fox being a credible leader for SS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is Steph talking about.  Raw pretty much has gotten the best of the talent crop and SD has been robbed of stars.


She basically saying that last Raw ruined Raw 
.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Stephanie successfully put herself over!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Bayley getting her win back or are we building on Fox being a credible leader for SS.


Bayley and Finn getting wins back.  So predictable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow, Kurt taking out his frustrations on the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

You get rewarded for being a bad general manager.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Kurt taking out his frustrations on the Miz.


Heel Angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Kurt taking out his frustrations on the Miz.


Good. Hes right. Miz a wuss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Cringe Fox


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Well Jax is back on the roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Apparently Nia was out due to back spasms.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2017)

total divas has had 7 seasons?! Jesus Christ!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> total divas has had 7 seasons?! Jesus Christ!



Well trash is king.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> total divas has had 7 seasons?! Jesus Christ!


I'm interested this year.  The goddess!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Cena and Wahlberg sharing the same screen.  It's the prototype meeting his maker the One Wigger.  Holy shit if they should shake hands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So Nia adds a move to her arsenal.   Well Bayley eats an L against Nia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Nia getting a push it seems.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

JOE and Nia


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Bayley got squashed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Da fuq is Joe doing in a women's spot?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Da fuq is Joe doing in a women's spot?



Joe does what Joe wants.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Joe is so much better suited to the main roster than Nakamoron.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Well with Nia on the Survivor Series team it gives the Raw woman the advantage in power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Joe does what Joe wants.


What a boss


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheep heel heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Joe has the most legit theme besides Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Well Titus brand to job out and collect a paycheck tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Joe return surprise for everyone.

Somehow Crews wanted Joe since before raw started.

Fucking hell Vince make up your mind before screaming lines into Cole's ear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Poor Titus Worldwide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Raw Team:
Kurt Angle
Samoa Joe
Brawn Stroman
Finn Balor (Demon King)
Roman Reigns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Joe return surprise for everyone.
> 
> Somehow Crews wanted Joe since before raw started.
> 
> Fucking hell Vince make up your mind before screaming lines into Cole's ear.



Remember continuity and logic a shit when dementia hits hard.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Raw Team:
> Kurt Angle
> Samoa Joe
> Brawn Stroman
> ...


Smackdown can't match that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Pretty sad only three  faces in the company are cared about


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Smackdown Team:
AJ Styles
Nakamura
John Cena?
KO/Sami
Roode?Orton?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Orton qualified.  And he's a no brainer tbh.  He has an incredible survival rate in Survivor Series matches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

I would rather see Corbin lose his title.  Not the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So Matt out to job as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Guessing Matt might win


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Meh.  Matt isn't going to win.  He isn't very interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

If this were someone like Balor.  Maybe..


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Vince live for the moment > Hardy entrance.  Remember you have that.

Or hell give Matt his Br/Woken gimick and theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  Matt isn't going to win.  He isn't very interesting.


Miz isnt either anymore. His shoot style promo wore out on me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Miz was smart last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

just got home 

what has happened on monday night trash


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

what drugs is the announce team doing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> just got home
> 
> what has happened on monday night trash


Steph came back, belittled Kurt, Nia got back, Joe returned from injury


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> just got home
> 
> what has happened on monday night trash


Good show so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what drugs is the announce team doing



The drug called "How can you be coherent when a senile old man is yelling at you for 3 full hours."


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Matt Hardy sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow, Miz kicked out of a full impact moonsault.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Guessing Miz is winning


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Clean as a whistle!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Slap him Stephanie!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Put yourself over Stephanie!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

The fuck Bliss.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

The main event?  Title change coming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Kek Asuka still getting the TLC promos


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck Bliss.....


Ouch.  A promo about cutting the dead weight in the women's division?  Yikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

I hope Ziggler and Owens win tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

have people go toe to toe with asuka n release em brehs.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

With Emma and Sumer gone, who does Asuka fight? Sasha?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

da fuck Corey?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Asuka is definitely into some BDSM stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like a job from local talent Guess even WWE realized they fucked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Asuka vs jobber.    They should have been doing this at the start.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka is definitely into some BDSM stuff.


ill let u know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Asuka vs jobber.    They should have been doing this at the start.


Pretty fucking much. At least they were quick to act on it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Asuka needs a different finish.  Joe is already using the choke out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

DB about to defect.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh shit DB!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

DB, KO, Sami heel faction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

Booker wanted to beat down Corey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting.  We go from a verbal burial from Heyman to verbal bullshit by Jinder in this video promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Still think Brock should beat down the Singhs and walk out of the match with Jinder pissing his pants with Brock saying "He's not worth my time." laughing all the way back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Jinder in the main event at Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

My goodness, is DB going to be molest by a returning Queen Wyatt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Hell No segment incoming


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

wwe always turning their most over guys heel because its not roman


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Team Hell No reunion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Well we got a reunion of sorts with Kane and DB.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

how kane gonna do to that his mans


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol.  Booker T!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> My goodness, is DB going to be molest by a returning Queen Wyatt.


"yo beard is purdy."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

It's a damn shame with Cesaro's ability he should have more gold under his belt in singles competition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Balor with his win back of sorts.    So a rematch with Kane later on down the line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a damn shame with Cesaro's ability he should have more gold under his belt in singles competition.


Hes fine where hes at


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2017)

All this just for Strowman to crush Kane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So Kane destroys DB and Balor.    Wonder if that momentum will carry over when facing on half of the Shield right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Please step down vince.

What momentum is Kane gonna give to braun that big show couldn't.

U just gonna crush it in the end


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Balor won tonight.  But looks even less credible imo.  Just send him to face Enzo now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Ouch that was a painful botch to watch. 

So Kane with the win.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Wow.  Seth lost to a single choke slam?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Dean eats a tombstone, tsundere acts by Rollins only to eat a tombstone himself.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lmmfao!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Seth lost to a single choke slam?


Fuck u u fucking peice of shit

U know u love shitty wwe


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2017)

Gotta go finish homework anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lmao.  Kane beating young guys is really funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

So Kane has destroyed four guys in his build to lose to Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Promises a shit from Angle when three of the Raw guys are destroyed by a rampaging Kane.  

Enough with the vid on Steph coming back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Well Kurt should definitely pick Kane.  He's obviously one of the best guys on Raw.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

The hell is segment with Miz.  Putting a trash bag there to mock Miz ins't Stowman's MO.  The guy just shows up and eats you where you stand.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh no!  Not again!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Poor Anderson and Gallows!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Miz already had a championship match.  Why does he have to keep carrying all of these other segments?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz already had a championship match.  Why does he have to keep carrying all of these other segments?



Sadly when you are top heel more is need of your talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2017)

Why isn't heath in his Pelvis gear.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

I hated this match last year.  And it isn't any better right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Hmm, Booker mentioning the street fight with the Nasty Boys.  If I remember correctly I think it was the match where some miscues occurred in which Stevie Ray went off on the Knobs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Somebody should be fired for allowing this match to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol.  Bullet Club.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

Nikki Bella was eliminated from Dancing with the Stars.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

I like Elias.  He's more an act than a wrestler though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

That quiet reaction for Jordan.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Jordan is the worst.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Kurt going power hungry forcing Miz to stay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Miz going to get destroyed to send the fans home happy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz going to get destroyed to send the fans home happy.



Baby faces in power doing heel things only to  be cheered for it because they guys they are punishing are heels.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Lol Gulak.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Smart move by Enzo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

Enzo might be the best cruiserweight in the world. He needs to wrestle Kushida.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Second favorite pair of bell bottoms of Mickie's


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Alexa attire is very nice too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

The fuck....   Braun must stink to high heaven by now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

The Miz crawling away.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2017)

this is the best strowman segment ever. ROFL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting, he was a heel at TLC but now he's got his baby face chants back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2017)

Poor Axel, after HHH went out of his way to put him over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

HHH put over Axel by kicking his ass for ten minutes and then pretending to faint from a concussion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 30, 2017)

And Stacie Cullen did Emma's job of putting over Asuka better than Emma could in two tries. No wonder she had to go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2017)

Bullshit


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alexa attire is very nice too.


She beat Mickie with a punch while Bayley one of the horsewomen can't even beat Nia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> She beat Mickie with a punch while Bayley one of the horsewomen can't even beat Nia.


I think they just wanted to avoid the ddt finish for once.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Bullshit


I don't like the match for Mickie.  I think she was better off coming out of tlc and just moving on to a new program.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think they just wanted to avoid the ddt finish for once.


Then, why give her that finisher?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2017)

She should definitely use twisted bliss more.  But that's too much of a babyface/clean finish I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> She beat Mickie with a punch while Bayley one of the horsewomen can't even beat Nia.



Just a quick question but who is Nia's equivalent on Smack Down anyway.    I mean if Tamina is all they have then SD is at a disadvantage at the PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick question but who is Nia's equivalent on Smack Down anyway.    I mean if Tamina is all they have then SD is at a disadvantage at the PPV.


That's a good point so...here's AlexASS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2017)

Alexa needs to sit on my face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Honestly.  This may have been the best Alexa has looked.  I will study some pics and watch some GIFs before I retire for the evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Just a little recap on how the two monsters where built on Raw's show.  Kane destroys four guys in DB, Balor, Ambrose, and Rollins while Strowman's return had him beat up Miz and Dallas while spending the final moments of the show ravaging Axel.    Well I'm guessing the Bar is next on Strowman's shit list while Kane probably wash, rinses, repeats with Balor, Ambrose, and Rollins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Miz schooled Corbin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2017)

All the spite in the world Mcmahons


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck vince


Give him a chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Ok, Halloween edition SmackDown.  Let's see if Raw will retaliate tonight or they are going to let that build up a bit more. 

Opening up the show with Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm not with the fans.  I don't like Shane that much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

So Strowman is part of Raw's SS team.  SmackDown literally doesn't have anyone on their roster to take on Strowman or Nia equally.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Smackdown has a lousy 5 man team tbh.  I'm hearing Roode and Nakamura will be on the team.  Weak!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

So Shane puts himself in the SS match as well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Shane puts himself in the SS match as well.


Because this isn't really the land of opportunity.  It's the land of making Shane look good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Because this isn't really the land of opportunity.  It's the land of making Shane look good.



May be true but at least Shane will take bumps and L's on PPVs not called Wrestlemania unlike a certain married power couple.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Hmm, Ziggy with the first pin on Rhoode.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

I want Ziggler to win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, so Rhoode going to Survivor Series while Ziggler sits out.    Wasn't Ziggler the guy that showed up against the Authority and was the sole survivor and he's sitting out on this one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

WWE keeps trying to create new stars.  And they are doing it at the expense of others.  And the guys they have chosen (Nakamura, Roode, Corbin, Mahal).. these guys all stink!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

The fuck are New Day wearing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Becky is a good captain.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Baron Corbin is the worst champion in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

You suck Corbin!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Heh, enjoyed that segment between Rusev and New Day.    So Rusev vs Big E for the honor of candy that was just stomped upon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

What the fuck... wow so much for building on Corbin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Corbin is awful.  And why is Sin Cara getting pushed like this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Corbin is awful.  And why is Sin Cara getting pushed like this?



Probably because Vince is having second thoughts on a guy that gets eaten on promos by guys smaller than him and is thinking a mask mute guy might be a better draw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Dammit Jinder, keep your mouth shut, you are not helping your cause against Lesner with that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Jinder has a better physique than Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

The hell was that a message to Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

This is embarrassing if you are an AJ Styles fan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

AJ sells that finisher great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Sami is killing it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Bwhahahaha Aiden English is entertaining asf!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ sells that finisher great.



He's been selling finishers like a champ for quite some time now.  You should look at his work when he was in TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Good heat for Aiden English.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm wondering how many people in the crowd know who the New Day are dressed as.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

> A number of readers have asked why Sin Cara has been pushed so hard of late on Smackdown Live and has had his own sneaker line revealed.    PWInsider.com has been told both are part of a renewed push for the Mexican star as he recently signed a new multi-year contract with World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering how many people in the crowd know who the New Day are dressed as.


The costumes are obvious though..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, English eats the Big Ending for a Rusev win.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Rusev should win.  He's the best guy in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, so this is what's getting Sin Cara his push.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Nakamura is lame.  He's spastic asf.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura is lame.  He's spastic asf.


Most overrated guy in the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

The question is Raw attacking tonight or is Vince waiting for Roman to fully heal from that virus.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not tonight.

Raw team is traveling for an overseas tour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow so Sami and Kevin are out of the Survivor Series team match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Nakamura just hit his lame finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2017)

shit I forgot Smackdown was on


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Nakamura + Roode + Shane =  a weak team.

Much weaker than last year's team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

The current SD team has no answers for Strowman if you were to look at it power wise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The current SD team has no answers for Strowman if you were to look at it power wise.


The answer is Kane obviously


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Playing WWE2K18.  Jut cut Summer Rae, Emma, Darren Young, and Neville.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The current SD team has no answers for Strowman if you were to look at it power wise.


Raw is going to have Roman and Joe too.  They have the better team period.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Man Corbin got humiliated tonight by Sin Cara.   The guy made Baron run into the crowd just to get away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm booking Raw and this Sasha promo turned into an Asuka promo battle.  An Asuka promo.  What have I done?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

How will Smackdown handle Nia?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2017)

Look at this.  He's the US champion and yet is sent running.   I know the IC champ was beaten silly on Raw but it was to Strowman who is suppose to be a monster, but to be chased off by a guy who is getting promoted by Reebok.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Miz is going to win,  he has Dallas and Axel.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> shit I forgot Smackdown was on


An easy and common mistake.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> An easy and common mistake.


Agreed.  Raw is the A show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> An easy and common mistake.


was looking forward to Raw all dressed up in Shield gear and wrecking Smackdown during their fun Halloween party time


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm still waiting for the Survivor Series card to improve..


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at this.  He's the US champion and yet is sent running.   I know the IC champ was beaten silly on Raw but it was to Strowman who is suppose to be a monster, but to be chased off by a guy who is getting promoted by Reebok.


When isn't Corbin looking like a little bitch and running away from smaller guys? That's pretty much his character. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> was looking forward to Raw all dressed up in Shield gear and wrecking Smackdown during their fun Halloween party time


what follow up on something while its still fresh in people's minds? not in the wwe, sir!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm still waiting for the Survivor Series card to improve..


Its not, there will only be like 2 matches worth seeing and the rest of the card will be trash. /shrug


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

Enzo and Kalisto got added to Survivor Series guys!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its not, there will only be like 2 matches worth seeing and the rest of the card will be trash. /shrug


Why aren't they giving us good champion vs champion matches?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 31, 2017)

Big E was a black man dressed up as a white man who thought he was a black man. That's some race inception shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Probably going to get some heat on Twitter for killing Nakamura tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why aren't they giving us good champion vs champion matches?


Cause most of the smackdown champions suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cause most of the smackdown champions suck.


Any of the three Smackdown champions losing will probably improve the card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cause most of the smackdown champions suck.


The ultimate pay back for shitting on my boy Deano's title reign 

Everyone shat on his short reign from Austin to the crowd, to Vince, to the smarks and marks.

Fuck you all deserve Jinder!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Give him a chance.


Reported

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The ultimate pay back for shitting on my boy Deano's title reign
> 
> Everyone shat on his short reign from Austin to the crowd, to Vince, to the smarks and marks.
> 
> Fuck you all deserve Jinder!!



Hmm, so after the India tour does that mean the Jinder experiment ends right after.  

Also that stupid "Beastmaster" promo he gave tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so after the India tour does that mean the Jinder experiment ends right after.
> 
> Also that stupid "Beastmaster" promo he gave tonight.


No it looks like it might end at Wrestlemania now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Whelp..................


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

The Colons should be endeavored if they are still with the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so after the India tour does that mean the Jinder experiment ends right after.
> 
> Also that stupid "Beastmaster" promo he gave tonight.


Beastmaster sounds like some 80s-90s american cartoon.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp..................


Why would they even think about releasing Finn when they have useless tag teams like the colognes and Gallows and Anderson? Finn probably just looking for attention. The emo fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

So Jinder plays DOTO lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

I would like to see Rusev beat AJ.  AJ actually already had his Raw v Smackdown match.  Give Rusev a PPV moment!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK!??

I THOUGHT NIA FAT HAS LEFT THE COMPANY?? WHAT THE HELL IS SHE STILL DOING AT RAW?

WHY CAN'T THE ROCK UNDERSTAND THAT SHE DOESN'T HAVE ANY TALENT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Nia is going to be champ soon.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Beastmaster sounds like some 80s-90s american cartoon.
> 
> 
> Why would they even think about releasing Finn when they have useless tag teams like the colognes and Gallows and Anderson? Finn probably just looking for attention. The emo fuck.


Gallows and Anderson might be the ones leaving.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson should stay and wait for Adam Cole and friends to come to Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Gallows and Anderson should stay and wait for Adam Cole and friends to come to Raw


Did you see them job to Heath and Rhyno in that trick or treat match? That was pretty much it for the good brothers


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing but a harmless trick r treat novelty match for the little jimmies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2017)

Adam Cole ain't even good. 

Wrestling only a three star match with Ace of the Universe Tanahashi. 

gtfo here, vanilla midget

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

but wrestling is now dominated by vanilla midgets. you cannot deny their progress!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 1, 2017)

Kurt Angle next week...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

NxT should be involved. they should be the third party and fuck up both Raw and SD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Kurt Angle next week...


To be fair they traumatized him good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> NxT should be involved. they should be the third party and fuck up both Raw and SD


Nah they'd end up jobbing.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2017)

NXT would wrestle 50/50 matches with Heath Slater and Apollo Crews and fuckers would defend that shit like when Asuka wrestled 50/50 with that unemployed jobber Emma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't get the big deal about Adam Cole or his gang, Sanity made them look like chumps in their match 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 1, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at this.  He's the US champion and yet is sent running.   I know the IC champ was beaten silly on Raw but it was to Strowman who is suppose to be a monster, but to be chased off by a guy who is getting promoted by Reebok.



If it was most other characters then this would be believable as Sin Cara is undefeated in backstage fights. Baron Corbin though is one of the few fighters who can take Sin Cara in a fight with Baron's boxing background coupled with the weight class difference.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2017)

Counterpoint: Baron Corbin is an unover bald piece of shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Counterpoint: Baron Corbin is an unover bald piece of shit.


you finally make sense


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2017)

Baron's bald spot is contagious. He even got John infected!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2017)

You know with all that went down on Raw, let's talk about Team Tsundere's moment after Rollin's loss to Kane.  The Yaoi fan girls probably squealed in delight as Seth covered his buddy's body from taking more punishment. Also remember others have done the same in the past in with Miss Elizabeth covered Macho Man body from an NWO attack only to have their name spray painted on her back or when Lita covered Matt Hardy's body from further being decimated by HHH and Austin only to take his place on the proverbial execution block.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2017)

Chill


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Counterpoint: Baron Corbin is an unover bald piece of shit.


Worst champion on the roster.  And it isn't close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Roode on the Smackdown team makes no sense.  He has been on SD for like a month.  Ziggler was there since the start of the brand split!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Good news guys.

Triple H joined the Shield!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Good news guys.
> 
> Triple H joined the Shield!


Whew! Dean is safe from the shovel


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

European tour is always lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roode on the Smackdown team makes no sense.  He has been on SD for like a month.  Ziggler was there since the start of the brand split!


Shut up dummy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Smackdown should lose every match at Survivor Series tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown should lose every match at Survivor Series tbh.


dude why? 

I know you're trolling but why do that?

Unless...............that's the ultimate payback at Smackdown 

Oh no .............


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

I think it would be fun for Sami and KO to screw Smackdown over in matches you wouldn't expect.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

And objectively speaking.  It would be an upset for Smackdown to win any of these matches.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

I just saw a Tapout commercial with Kevin Owens.  

@WhatADrag War Games are coming dude!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown should lose every match at Survivor Series tbh.



I'm expecting Raw to take the majority of the matches at the PPV with the exception of the women's team and the major brand titles.   Raw may have Nia but I'm guessing Fox messes that up and with Brock and Jinder I'm guessing a DQ finish of sorts in Jinder's favor.  In that case that were to happen we will have to suffer the moniker of Jinder calling himself the Beast Master until he drops the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

I know it's just a house show.  But this makes no fucking sense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Worst champion on the roster.  And it isn't close!


Nope. Jinder Mahal is WWE Champion. Nothing will come close to that...ever.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2017)

Meltzer is right.  Jinder has a better body than Corbin.  Jinder has better facial expressions than Corbin.  Jinder is a much better promo than Corbin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't get the big deal about Adam Cole or his gang, Sanity made them look like chumps in their match 2 weeks ago.


People are so thirsty for the Bucks/Omega that WWE snatching the bland sidekick is seen as a victory.

Cole is the only 3* roh champ because of his relationship with Omega and the fact Omega cba with a run at this level of his career.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Adam Cole hasn't done anything fun in NXT yet.

And it seems like he is kind of an asshole in the back.  Not going to make it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

Adam Cole's gimmick is that he points his fingers into the air and yells his name really loud. I mean, wtf kind of gimmick is that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I know it's just a house show.  But this makes no fucking sense.



This is like the time Naruto called Obito the coolest guy even though he was the one that killed his parents, made him an orphan with a demon inside him and ruined his life.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Hm.. with Angle at Survivor Series..


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I know it's just a house show.  But this makes no fucking sense.



3.5 years ago triple h said he had a plan b to deal with the Shield. What people don't realise is that Rollins betrayal was only the start of a long term plan for triple h to join the Shield.  His plan B.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> 3.5 years ago triple h said he had a plan b to deal with the Shield. What people don't realise is that Rollins betrayal was only the start of a long term plan for triple h to join the Shield.  His plan B.


Has to align himself with the hot act all the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2017)

I hope Stone cold , Taker , and The Rock join the Shield


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2017)

Welp they've had Angle, now HHH. I guess the next appropriate step would be to have Taker join the Shield.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp they've had Angle, now HHH. I guess the next appropriate step would be to have Taker join the Shield.


The fact he takes the place of the man who beat him at Mania is truly delicious irony


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact he takes the place of the man who beat him at Mania is truly delicious irony


HHH just proving a point that he's more over than Roman even in his own group.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2017)

Do you people even know how many main eventers fall to HHH's four moves of death?

Running flying knee strike, irish whip to knee smash to the face, double A spinebuster, then the Pedigree


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Shane is going to captain team Smackdown at Survivor Series!!  Land of Opportunity baby!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

I had a feeling the NXT war games was going to suck and the rules prove it. Holy shit, it's barely even a war games. You can win by pinfall!? Fuck that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Jinder gonna destroy AJ next week!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2017)

They are gonna feed aj to this bum.

Sad times to be a fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2017)

I want to see Drew Mcintyre to ddt himself on top of the steel steps


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I had a feeling the NXT war games was going to suck and the rules prove it. Holy shit, it's barely even a war games. You can win by pinfall!? Fuck that shit.


what the fuck wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh shit big Dave thinks aj is winning


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

Imagine if we got Brock vs AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They are gonna feed aj to this bum.
> 
> Sad times to be a fan.


I am going to continue my salt attack by saying thats what you get smarks for saying AJ shouldnt lose to Dean 

Fuck you wrestling forums and threads . Not here everyone is cool


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Why did AJ lose to Finn if he was going to wrestle Brock?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did AJ lose to Finn if he was going to wrestle Brock?


Well why did Finn win just to job to Kane? The answer is WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

Because it was a RAW ppv and vanilla midget Finn was going over Wyatt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did AJ lose to Finn if he was going to wrestle Brock?



basically from what i heard if Jinder does lose tuesday. He's either hurt or WWE had cold feet about the main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2017)

Also, heel vs heel matches usually don't draw well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

Jinder, Natalya, and Corbin ALL need to lose to improve the PPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

AJ/Brock gets me because of the curiosity factor.

Alexa/Charlotte would be a battle between the two most successful women since the brand split.

I don't really know who to put the Miz against though.  Miz/Orton maybe?  Miz/Nakamura?  Miz/Daniel Bryan???


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

About to watch Progress.  You guys should buy the product.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> basically from what i heard if Jinder does lose tuesday. He's either hurt or WWE had cold feet about the main event.


I think they should pull the trigger. 

Jinder's experiment needs to come to an end.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)

> The top fifteen on this year’s list are:
> 
> 
> Asuka
> ...


From the PWI 50.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2017)

there are more leaks of paige out.

and there are leaks of her texts with woods. apparently woods was pissed in one of the texts because paige dumped him and brad maddox as soon as she got to the main roster. he said she was texting seth while she in the same bed with him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Ugh.  She is just about to come back.  Who's the fucking guy that decided to sabotage her?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> basically from what i heard if Jinder does lose tuesday. He's either hurt or WWE had cold feet about the main event.


Or sanity finally wormed an inch in the mind of Vince and he realized having the biggest jobber in the world as your WWE Champion is a fucking awful idea. Deadass the WWE Title is the most forgettable belt in all of WWE atm because of Jinder. Get the strap on AJ ASAP.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

WWE can actually make Survivor Series the top card of the year if they want.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 3, 2017)

Brad Maddox is 100% the leaker.

Paige looking thick as fuck as usual.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> From the PWI 50.



Bayley above Io Shirai. Naomi above Kairi Sane. No Toni Storm or Hiroyo Matsumoto.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Mask v Hair match!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley above Io Shirai. Naomi above Kairi Sane. No Toni Storm or Hiroyo Matsumoto.


Storm is in the 20's.  She should be much higher though.  Her body of work for the year is incredible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Or sanity finally wormed an inch in the mind of Vince and he realized having the biggest jobber in the world as your WWE Champion is a fucking awful idea. Deadass the WWE Title is the most forgettable belt in all of WWE atm because of Jinder. Get the strap on AJ ASAP.


I hope so. We can only wait for Tuesday and pray AJ hand is raised. 
I only see AJ winning or Raw interfering. 
I don't see the purpose of changing a match already announced to make AJ lose already before their feud starts and this one with Brock ends. 

Unless they expect us to take things serious in a jinder vs aj feud after aj already losing tuesday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2017)

now WWE fucking with us they are putting up a aj styles collection on the network monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> there are more leaks of paige out.
> 
> and there are leaks of her texts with woods. apparently woods was pissed in one of the texts because paige dumped him and brad maddox as soon as she got to the main roster. he said she was texting seth while she in the same bed with him.


well I mean she was gettin flipped by them, they should have seen the thot behavior coming.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> there are more leaks of paige out.
> 
> and there are leaks of her texts with woods. apparently woods was pissed in one of the texts because paige dumped him and brad maddox as soon as she got to the main roster. he said she was texting seth while she in the same bed with him.



Pm link please


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> From the PWI 50.


No Gail Kim?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> well I mean she was gettin flipped by them, they should have seen the thot behavior coming.


Homies are forever but Thots are five seconds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2017)

I can't believe Asuka is a lesbian. Life ain't fair man.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't believe Asuka is a lesbian. Life ain't fair man.



She needs to hook up with Alexa and Paige


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2017)

Does Alexa have any fappening scandal?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

I wonder the anger would be if AJ jobbed to Jinder


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Since when does a heel have to cheat every match?



When Vince became scared that a heel that does things clean will be cheered.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Asuka got a tepid fan reaction in the U.K.  No one cares.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka got a tepid fan reaction in the U.K.  No one cares.



UK confirmed for homophobic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder the anger would be if AJ jobbed to Jinder


I'd smack rukia for no reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd smack rukia for no reason


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> When Vince became scared that a heel that does things clean will be cheered.


Which happened anyway


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Which happened anyway



Like I said many times heel/face dynamic has been all but dead since the growth of the Internet plus Rock/Austin.  

Vince micromanaging is trying to put a genie into a box after Aladdin wished it free.  Not going to happen.   Let people be themselves amped up and have fun out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Like I said many times heel/face dynamic has been all but dead since the growth of the Internet plus Rock/Austin.
> 
> Vince micromanaging is trying to put a genie into a box after Aladdin wished it free.  Not going to happen.   Let people be themselves amped up and have fun out there.


For example Joe's theme plus style makes him a badass which people cant help but love. This why tweeners also exist.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Homies are forever but Thots are five seconds


An age old fact that will never change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Asuka got a tepid fan reaction in the U.K.  No one cares.


Once again blame wwe.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Once again blame wwe.



This plus in UK TV wrestling is Wwe and maybe impact.  Japanese wrestling just isn't shown and we're not going to pay for roh or NJPW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2017)

No wonder the British think goobers like Marty Scrull or Will Ospreay are awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

There have been discussions about firing Lio Rush because of his tweet against Emma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2017)

Fuck Emma, she made Asuka look bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Why was Emma booked like such a beast? Asuka fought for her life in those matches!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Would be hyped asf for RAW!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

The Miz is so fucking awesome at all the house shows.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> There have been discussions about firing Lio Rush because of his tweet against Emma.


Seems a bit extreme tbh. you basically can't make ANY mistakes in wwe unless you're one of the very few chosen.

Dude is like 22-23 trying to play heel on twitter and has probably never worked in a corporate environment before. Shit was dumb and unprofessional but does he really deserve to be fired over it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Guys.  Go watch 2014 Survivor Series.  Crazy that Ziggler doesn't get to be on the team.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  Go watch 2014 Survivor Series.  Crazy that Ziggler doesn't get to be on the team.


Ziggler is a Survivor Series MVP with two clutch sole survivor wins. He and Orton, last year's MVP IMO, are like the best in WWE at Traditional 5v5s
At the same time how will Roode prove himself if he doesn't get the chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm so sick of wrestling fans. 

HHH joining the Shield is just for a fun house show. When did everyone stop having fun with wrasslin ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Seems a bit extreme tbh. you basically can't make ANY mistakes in wwe unless you're one of the very few chosen.
> 
> Dude is like 22-23 trying to play heel on twitter and has probably never worked in a corporate environment before. Shit was dumb and unprofessional but does he really deserve to be fired over it?



Dean Ambrose has said this from the beginning that Twitter is bad


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Seems a bit extreme tbh. you basically can't make ANY mistakes in wwe unless you're one of the very few chosen.
> 
> Dude is like 22-23 trying to play heel on twitter and has probably never worked in a corporate environment before. Shit was dumb and unprofessional but does he really deserve to be fired over it?


Didn't even think the joke was bad. I like Emma and I chuckled at it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ziggler is a Survivor Series MVP with two clutch sole survivor wins. He and Orton, last year's MVP IMO, are like the best in WWE at Traditional 5v5s
> At the same time how will Roode prove himself if he doesn't get the chance.


I agree.  But..

This is meant to be Raw vs Smackdown.  Putting Ziggler's credentials aside.  He has been at Smackdown since day one of the brand split!  Roode has been there like a month!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm so sick of wrestling fans.
> 
> HHH joining the Shield is just for a fun house show. When did everyone stop having fun with wrasslin ?


Wrestling fans are whiny little bitches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But..
> 
> This is meant to be Raw vs Smackdown.  Putting Ziggler's credentials aside.  He has been at Smackdown since day one of the brand split!  Roode has been there like a month!


That is also true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Didn't even think the joke was bad. I like Emma and I chuckled at it.


You a true fan


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You a true fan


Honestly I'm just wondering where all these "fans" and well-wishers of Emma are coming from? I've been here since Day 1 but I didn't see none of them stan her until she got fired...Honestly I kinda hate this crap where if someone gets released or fired tons of fans suddenly come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I'm just wondering where all these "fans" and well-wishers of Emma are coming from? I've been here since Day 1 but I didn't see none of them stan her until she got fired...Honestly I kinda hate this crap where if someone gets released or fired tons of fans suddenly come out of the woodwork.


Yeah it's pretty hypocritical.

For me Emma honestly could have been fired a long time ago with her robbery scandal but WWE gave her a shot. 

It just wasn't meant to be honestly


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

No one wanted her to lose her job.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

I still don't get why she couldn't pull off Emmalina.  Every IG pic is of her dolled up in a bathing suit from an exotic locale.

Why wasn't she able to do it??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

I miss Wade Barrett. Man could be a decent Upper-Mid Card Heel with the occasional Main Event run. Still will never forgive WWE for sabotaging the Bad News Barrett gimmick with the King Barrett nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ziggler is a Survivor Series MVP with two clutch sole survivor wins. He and Orton, last year's MVP IMO, are like the best in WWE at Traditional 5v5s
> At the same time how will Roode prove himself if he doesn't get the chance.


Ziggler beats Kane, Harper, and Rollins with HHH, Stephanie, and J&J Security at ringside!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No one wanted her to lose her job.



Back then they did. She embarrassed the company. 

They actually gave her a second chance which is rare seeing as she got off scotch free while Daniel got fired for getting into the NXT destruction .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Ziggler is the next Emma.  People are going to come out of the woodwork in support of the guy if he ever loses his job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm just waiting for Deano heel turn.

Please don't disappoint like Brock vs Ambrose did 

Or his title reign............or his IC reign.................

or his feud with Corbin 


they're gonna fuck this up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean has had a bad 2017.  But most of the roster has tbh tbf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Dean has had a bad 2017.  But most of the roster has tbh tbf.


what kills me is he had a great 2016


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what kills me is he had a great 2016


Bray had a great latter half of 2016 and start of 2017 too and look at him now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray had a great latter half of 2016 and start of 2017 too and look at him now


It all started with John Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray had a great latter half of 2016 and start of 2017 too and look at him now



They should have never broken up the Wyatt family the way they did.  To think Strowman would end up coming out smelling like roses while Bray would end up eating more L's and having to dress in drag in the current situation while Harper and Rowen are NPC's from the Borderlands franchise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I'm just wondering where all these "fans" and well-wishers of Emma are coming from? I've been here since Day 1 but I didn't see none of them stan her until she got fired...Honestly I kinda hate this crap where if someone gets released or fired tons of fans suddenly come out of the woodwork.



It's more I think "Vince did X so I must be on opposite side of X." type thing. 

Vince fires someone, that person is now a darling.

Vince wants that person high up. Fuck that person.



Dean Ambrose said:


> It all started with John Cena



It always starts with John Cena

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's more I think "Vince did X so I must be on opposite side of X." type thing.
> 
> Vince fires someone, that person is now a darling.
> 
> ...


The potential was there


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray had a great latter half of 2016 and start of 2017 too and look at him now


AJ has had a bad 2017 too.  His year started off great.  But fell apart after Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Would be hyped asf for RAW!!


And yet somehow they made it look lame as hell still. The fact is the current crop just lacks that presence the old roster had back then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Nah.  Roster isn't the problem.  The roster is really good.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2017)

They're really good at being athletic. That's about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still don't get why she couldn't pull off Emmalina.  Every IG pic is of her dolled up in a bathing suit from an exotic locale.
> 
> Why wasn't she able to do it??



Because Emma has a well documented bad attitude and stops trying whenever she has to do something she doesn't like. She messed up her Emmalina rehearsals for like a month straight at house shows.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Two crowds in a row chanted "we want Emma" during matches between Asuka and Mickie James.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2017)

Smart move for once on WWE's part. If they silently keep quiet then we can all forget this nonsense actually happened and almost resulted in a WOAT match at TLC.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

I can easily imagine Bray coming out and costing Finn a match in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No wonder the British think goobers like Marty Scrull or Will Ospreay are awesome.


Those guys aren't very good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Two crowds in a row chanted "we want Emma" during matches between Asuka and Mickie James.



They sure as fuck didn't want her when she was coming out to silence every week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Smart move for once on WWE's part. If they silently keep quiet then we can all forget this nonsense actually happened and almost resulted in a WOAT match at TLC.



The mumps are more powerful than the undead ghost of a demonic nun

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Fat Wyatt gonna be more fatter once he comes back and he’ll talk about being reborn and feeling stronger than ever! 

They should have released Nia Fat instead of Emma. At least Emma is passable as eye candy unlike Nia Fat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It all started with John Cena



Don’t blame John. He’s not at fault for burying a shitty superstar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Where can I watch new japan power struggle?


There gotta be a stream somewhere.
I use my friends account tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Where can I watch new japan power struggle?



Try Taima.tv


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> There gotta be a stream somewhere.
> I use my friends account tho


I can never find non wwe wrestling streams for some reason. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Try Taima.tv


Ah alright I'll check that out. Thanks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir bought tickets to the nxt show in Riverside next weekend.

That means I have to drive to Riverside now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

Riverside


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm supporting indie wrestling next week.  Also Thursday night.  Going to a show in Baldwin Park.  At some random outpost.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

I wonder if it's heavily edited?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t blame John. He’s not at fault for burying a shitty superstar.





You damn hypocrite


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You damn hypocrite



He’s still my brother dammit!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2017)

john knows whats best for business.

put an end to that corbin mitb shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Corbin is awful.  Really the worst person to receive a push in recent memory.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

I want Jinder to stay as champ but not at the expense of AJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> *I want Jinder to stay as champ* but not at the expense of AJ


Do I need to call in the mods and report you for trolling?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s still my brother dammit!


 but your bro was Roman before Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if it's heavily edited?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

Why re-air something that really hurt one of the top guys in your company?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why re-air something that really hurt one of the top guys in your company?


Maybe because Vince finds this funny?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


Please re-sign this girl!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2017)

Emma should've thought of that before trying to bury Asuka!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do I need to call in the mods and report you for trolling?



Smackdown needs a heel champ and Jinder is their top heel at the moment. Corbin, Roode, Orton and Ziggler doesn’t even cone close to the heat that Jinder generates. I mean, his mean presence alone rustle thousands of little jimmies!



Dean Ambrose said:


> but your bro was Roman before Roman



Fuck off. Roman is cancer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

ufc was fucking lit!!!!!!!!!!

maybe if u cucks would shut up with the trolling about double double e you fools can be some men and watch new japan.

ufc did wwe better than wwe tonight.


----------



## Black Superman (Nov 5, 2017)

This paige stuff has been more entertaining than the WWE product.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

fuck paige

jojo nudes are fucking fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ufc was fucking lit!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> maybe if u cucks would shut up with the trolling about double double e you fools can be some men and watch new japan.
> 
> ufc did wwe better than wwe tonight.


Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of character and storyline fellow.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of character and storyline fellow.



I never get this view, wrestling should be 99% in ring action with very little talky bits of yawn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of character and storyline fellow.


I went to the njpw matches in Long Beach this year.  And I discovered that great wrestling and great matches don't mean as much to me if I don't care about the characters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Nxt did there Women's fatal four way match at a house show tonight.  It will be interesting to see if the PPV result is the same.


----------



## teddy (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of *character and storyline *fellow.


Current naito has more of this than roughly 95% of the wwe roster tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I never get this view, wrestling should be 99% in ring action with very little talky bits of yawn


Dean's right. Attitude era ruined for me wrestling matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

teddy said:


> Current naito has more of this than roughly 95% of the wwe roster tbh


But I cant read Japanese


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of character and storyline fellow.


New Japan has characters and stories. All better than WWE.
You assume its just all wrestling because that's just your point of view because you only watch like twice a year and it's not even the entire show its just most likely an okada/omega match.

There are no real stories in WWE. It's more wrestling than njpw.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I never get this view, wrestling should be 99% in ring action with very little talky bits of yawn



I think both are important, but I think the in ring aspect is less important to the drama thats being presented. Not that both can't go hand and hand, but the drama and investment to the characters is far more important. Hogan vs Warrior is not what you would call a technical showcase, but that match was bigger then life, the significance will be eternal. The same goes for Hogan vs Andre, Hogan just body slammed a really heavy dude that a lot of people could do, but that moment is what cemented Hogans legacy and very few can reach the same level as that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> New Japan has characters and stories. All better than WWE.
> You assume its just all wrestling because that's just your point of view because you only watch like twice a year and it's not even the entire show its just most likely an okada/omega match.
> 
> There are no real stories in WWE. It's more wrestling than njpw.


True Ill admit that since I dont watch as much I do miss on that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> I never get this view, wrestling should be 99% in ring action with very little talky bits of yawn


nah there needs to be build up and stories. All of WWE's best matches and moments has some type of story behind it or history.

HBK vs Taker at mania. Legends whos been in the ring basically about 20 years each. Undertaker mania streak.
HBK vs Taker at mania. what I said earlier with their last match added and this time HBK career on the line so its career vs streak

Punk vs Cena mitb. Punk is leaving and he might be leaving with the WWE title. The match is in chicago. 

That's why even though wwe is putting on its best matches no one cares because no one is important and there are no storylines  that have effort into it unless it involves either roman or cena winning or authority/ a mcmahon involved.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Njpw is amazing with matches but Im more of character and storyline fellow.



you fucking mark


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2017)

I dozed off because I was watching a boring movie so I missed the stream. rip


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dozed off because I was watching a boring movie so I missed the stream. rip


huh?

its coming on now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> you fucking mark


Hey now I didnt rag on NJPW 

WWE is shite nowadays and I have stopped at times


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't follow NJPW, but they have their own way to build storylines and characters. They are really big on post match interviews and telling storys in ways that aren't completely foreign to WWE soil. Kenny Omega at one point did not speak any Japanese during his promo's, he was playing the heel foreigner, he would occasional speak lines in Japanese to remind the crowed that he can speak Japanese, he just refuses too. Shit is top tier gold.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey now I didnt rag on NJPW
> 
> WWE is shite nowadays and I have stopped at times



steel chair to the face like in the old days


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't follow NJPW, but they have their own way to build storylines and characters. They are really big on post match interviews and telling storys in ways that aren't completely foreign to WWE soil. Kenny Omega at one point did not speak any Japanese during his promo's, he was playing the heel foreigner, he would occasional speak lines in Japanese to remind the crowed that he can speak Japanese, he just refuses too. Shit is top tier gold.


And even then NJPW does the details that make a story better than WWE. 

Okada vs Naito already happened in WK 8. But ever since then, Okada lost the title, won it back then he basically became the greatest champion of all time having arguably the best year ever as a wrestler for New Japan. Naito turned his career around and now is basically their most over superstar.  

While all that's happening Omega still has all of god damn hype. Omega continued his story with Okada in a way that was correct, unlike WWE having guys face each other 10000 times before the ppv then they face each other every ppv for 6 months straight. They spread out the matches during that time into 3 matches so every match felt big time and must see.

On top of that Omega made it to the finals but lost against naito.  Then they built the entire coming to America thing around Omega. He's the first us champion for them. They had side story lines they teased like a bullet club split and so on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

one thing i noticed i hate what njpw/roh guys do is..

this forced random cussing...

they be like "fuck u!"
"bitch come on!"

like stop it lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Omega vs Jericho at wrestlekingdom 

Have fun with ur wwe tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

got damn!!!!

new japan is on fire.

making me care about jay white n shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EJ (Nov 5, 2017)

yooooooooo


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

NJPW needs to buy Stardom or create their own women's division if I am going to choose them over the WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

I can see her nipples!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Bound for Glory.  Don't you have to buy it via PPV to watch it?  Who on earth would spend money on that product right now?  I think if you are a passionate TNA fan that hates WWE... well, you are just being a contrarian at this point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> NJPW needs to buy Stardom or create their own women's division if I am going to choose them over the WWE.


Stfu mark


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

You are a hater drag.

Not sure why you complained about him in the past.  But you are every bit as negative as Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Who gives a shit about Kenny Omega fighting some old fuck part timer jobber that was past his prime ten years ago. Gedo is so fucking out of touch.

/Bizarro world Drag who hates NJPW instead of WWE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Hopefully Vince isn't mad at Jericho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

You gotta believe Jericho got Vince's blessing before he did this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Why would jericho need his blessing 

Jericho signs monthly contracts with wwe.

And he hasn't been with the wwe in months


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You are a hater drag.
> 
> Not sure why you complained about him in the past.  But you are every bit as negative as Bryan Alvarez.


OK mark

Markiua


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> steel chair to the face like in the old days


the betrayal good sir 

I don't get what's wrong with just being into WWE 

or anything that's not technical wrestling. To me personally it's kinda boring .

I'd rather see hardcore matches than wrestling but that doesn't mean I think technical wrestling in general sucks. It's just not my cup of tea

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would jericho need his blessing
> 
> Jericho signs monthly contracts with wwe.
> 
> And he hasn't been with the wwe in months



So he doesn't burn his bridge if he ever decides to go back to WWE. Duh.

But you know, Vince has never been known to be petty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I don't follow NJPW, but they have their own way to build storylines and characters. They are really big on post match interviews and telling storys in ways that aren't completely foreign to WWE soil. Kenny Omega at one point did not speak any Japanese during his promo's, he was playing the heel foreigner, he would occasional speak lines in Japanese to remind the crowed that he can speak Japanese, he just refuses too. Shit is top tier gold.


That's pretty clever actually


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So he doesn't burn his bridge if he ever decides to go back to WWE. Duh.
> 
> But you know, Vince has never been known to be petty.


If that's the case jericho would find some other way to avoid spending time with his kids.

He good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

Jericho gonna botch multiple times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Well WWE crowds suck most of the time. Plus WWE jerked off the four horsewomen that now the other divas especially someone as talented as Mickie get no love.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

It's going to be fucking sweet if there is any pyro at Survivor Series.  Now that they have stopped abusing it, it really feels like a big deal now!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2017)

The damage has already been done. Also like Dean said wwe crowds are terrible now outside of big events.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Guitar on a Pole match is going to be lit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Kota Ibushi vs Cody Rhodes at WK


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

Is Aleister Black being moved to low card? Why is he feuding with Velvet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Aleister Black being moved to low card? Why is he feuding with Velvet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


actually that feud has been fire


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

there is a tna ppv tonight guys lel


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

Velveteen Dream can’t wrestle. Aleister Black will have to carry him the entire match


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

when velvet suprises you>>>

He's just green that's all.

Even though I'm shitting on WWE I'm actually excited for Survivor Series weekend and I'm excited for Tuesday.

It's just easy to shit on them when they damn near have the best roster in the worl but want to do goofy dumb shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> there is a tna ppv tonight guys lel


Bound for Glory right?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2017)

Velveteen Purple Rain Maker is the worst elbow drop next to CM Punk's


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bound for Glory right?


yeah lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> when velvet suprises you>>>
> 
> He's just green that's all.
> 
> ...


What's on Tuesday night?  Smackdown fucking sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> when velvet suprises you>>>
> 
> He's just green that's all.
> 
> ...


hoping that my request for an invasion comes true 

would be a kick in the ass the feud really needs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2017)

Also guys if I'm not busy I'll be down to watching Wrestle Kingdom. 

Jericho vs Omega has got my attention


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What's on Tuesday night?  Smackdown fucking sucks.


AJ possibly winning the title.

Raw fucking sucks too tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship

Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho for the IWGP United States Championship

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White for the IWGP Intercontinental Championship

Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay vs. Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi in a Fatal 4-Way Match for the IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Championship

Roppongi 3K vs. The Young Bucks for IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship

Cody vs. Kota Ibushi for the Ring of Honor World Championship(?)


and we still need to finish the rest of the card jesus


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

No women's matches on the card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

who cares

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

A Cody match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh Roman, where are you? The wrestling world needs you!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

rukia loves them 5 way matches every 3 weeks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

#giveEmmaachance


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatta crybaby.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone watching bound for glory?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2017)

Currently watching Bound For Glory after hearing for a few weeks that TNA's been decent despite its shitty management issues and near curse-like bad luck.

I just got finished watching Albert cut a droning worked-shoot promo and Abyss fight Grado in a short, confusing and boring monster's ball match.

So either I came in at a bad time, or the collective standards have plummeted in the last two years... which sounds plausible, really.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whatta crybaby.



Is that any way to talk about the woman who humbled Asuka in her debut match (and the match after)? Show some respect.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2017)

These backstage promos' audio are being recorded with a busted Blue Yeti microphone....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

The wrestling on Bound for Glory is sloppy af but somehow the crowd is into it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The wrestling on Bound for Glory is sloppy af but somehow the crowd is into it.


Paid crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at this dumb mark that doesn't even like women's wrestling and thinks a 75 year old Chris Jericho isn't as embarrassing as Billy Gunn being on the top of a NJPW card dictating what's boring to me. :ho


IT DOESNT MATTER WHATS BORING TO YOU


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Quoting the WWE. Dumb mark. :ho


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quoting the WWE. Dumb mark. :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



ya momma


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatta stupid idiot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quoting the WWE. Dumb mark. :ho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Sami Callihan's in TNA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anyone watching bound for glory?



Heard one of the women's match was canceled due to visa problems.  It's that one of the talent can not get into her home country, it's getting back into the US that's preventing Taya Valkyrie from going to Canada.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Jimmy Jacobs in TNA too


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heard one of the women's match was canceled due to visa problems.  It's that one of the talent can not get into her home country, it's getting back into the US that's preventing Taya Valkyrie from going to Canada.


who care breh

u gonna forget this by the min u take ur next dump


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 5, 2017)

Whatadrag more intolerant than Donald Trump

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't understand how TNA is staying afloat right now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Welp.



> Sin Cara may have suffered an injury during Sunday's  live event in Madrid, Spain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

WWE’s decision not to air Starrcade on the WWE Network boils down to financial reasons, according to a new report. that WWE executives view the idea of airing the special WWE live event fron Greensboro, North Carolina as an expense that is unnecessary, as it won’t bring them any additional benefit.

According to the site, executives believe that the Starrcade show won’t help the company increase their subscribers or have any other financial benefits, and the expense of streaming the show would be unnecessary. WWE has several big names already lined up, which is expected to help boost ticket and merchandise sales for the show.

The live show takes place on November 25th in Greensboro. The card is as follows:

* WWE Championship Steel Cage Match: Jinder Mahal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura
* Smackdown Women’s Championship Steel Cage Match: Natalya vs. Charlotte Flair
* United States Championship Triple Threat Match: AJ Styles vs. Baron Corbin vs. Rusev
* Smackdown Tag Team Championship Texas Tornado Match: The New Day vs. The Usos
* Sami Zayn vs. Kevin Owens
* Bobby Roode vs. Dolph Ziggler
* Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs. The Rock ‘n’ Roll Express
* Breezango vs. Aiden English and Mike KanellisKanellis

We in the club shouting 

lol

Lol

Lol

Lol
Lol

We in the club shouting !


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Smackdown show.  Who cares?  They don't have the talent to go exclusive anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Name it starcade but don't air it brehs


You saying who cares its just smack down when raw is in the same cancer category.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Name it starcade but don't air it brehs
> 
> 
> You saying who cares its just smack down when raw is in the same cancer category.



Raw has the Shield 

Shield bringing views on Youtube and ratings 


Shield >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Smackdown 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm kidding of course


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw has the Shield
> 
> Shield bringing views on Youtube and ratings
> 
> ...




of course 

you and thor the only guys with common sense around here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

If you consider Impact to be WWE's main competition.  By that standard, WWE is doing great.  Even Smackdown isn't terrible compared to Impact!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> of course
> 
> you and thor the only guys with common sense around here.


But I will say that Im personally tired of the four horsewomen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Chris Jericho cruise is about a year away.  I will keep an eye on it and see if it is something I'm interested in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If you consider Impact to be WWE's main competition.  By that standard, WWE is doing great.  Even Smackdown isn't terrible compared to Impact!


no one is wwe competition brother. WWE's lack of creativity and pure laziness is though.



Rukia said:


> Chris Jericho cruise is about a year away.  I will keep an eye on it and see if it is something I'm interested in.


Looks pretty nice. I have friends saying they will go. Wayyyyy to expensive for a college student like me.
However if you invite me I will go.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Naito vs Okada holy shit. 7* match potential right there. I hope Naito don't get sloppy mid match. 

I hope Cody loses. Ibushi needs a comeback reign. I rarely see him successfully pulling off his golden star powerbomb nowadays


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But I will say that Im personally tired of the four horsewomen.


WWE isn't counting on others sharing your opinion.  They are trying to put together that Horsewomen vs Horsewomen match.

And honestly, the 4 women have really been depushed in the last 6 months.  This is WWE trying to give the fans a reset.  Terrible sign that it isn't working with you.

Personally I feel like Sasha and Bayley are stagnant.  Their characters haven't changed in years.  And it makes for boring television.  Charlotte has Becky are languishing on the B show and are stuck trying to make people like Carmella, Tamina, and Lana look good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> no one is wwe competition brother. WWE's lack of creativity and pure laziness is though.
> 
> 
> Looks pretty nice. I have friends saying they will go. Wayyyyy to expensive for a college student like me.
> However if you invite me I will go.


Yeah, they booked a real ship for the cruise.  Norwegian is a decent cruise line (unlike Carnival).

I want to see some decent wrestling if I go.  I hope we get some details about additional wrestlers committing to those dates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE isn't counting on others sharing your opinion.  They are trying to put together that Horsewomen vs Horsewomen match.
> 
> And honestly, the 4 women have really been depushed in the last 6 months.  This is WWE trying to give the fans a reset.  Terrible sign that it isn't working with you.
> 
> Personally I feel like Sasha and Bayley are stagnant.  Their characters haven't changed in years.  And it makes for boring television.  Charlotte has Becky are languishing on the B show and are stuck trying to make people like Carmella, Tamina, and Lana look good.


Eh Im just tired of them and Bliss too. There needs to be new blood inserted back into the divas division


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But I will say that Im personally tired of the four horsewomen.


how? they honestly don't even get shoved in our faces anymore. 
Charlotte been missing 
Becky just be there
Bayley just came back
Sasha only thrown into ppvs recently because of bayley injury.

Seem like its been the alexa show if anything.

But I get what you mean. I feel like this is the result of the fact that there are only 6 women on each roster. It would feel different if there were about 15 for each brand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Naito vs Okada holy shit. 7* match potential right there. I hope Naito don't get sloppy mid match.
> 
> I hope Cody loses. Ibushi needs a comeback reign. I rarely see him successfully pulling off his golden star powerbomb nowadays


I'm seeing Naito in February. Going to try and take a pic with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

The women need their own show.  There aren't enough women for a brand split.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, they booked a real ship for the cruise.  Norwegian is a decent cruise line (unlike Carnival).
> 
> I want to see some decent wrestling if I go.  I hope we get some details about additional wrestlers committing to those dates.


the list already looks great. There is a lot more than just wrestlers.
But there won't be any WWE wrestlers at the event which is why jericho took the ROH event route.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

They just called up Asuka. Paige may be back soon. They are using Alicia Fox. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella are talking about being back.

It's not really new blood.  But it's something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

All the women should be on Raw and all the crusierweights should be on SD.
But then I wonder if SD guys would be pissed they can't smash the women then.
After that Paige shit. I'm convinced that's not the only group that be doing the freaky strange things

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I can't believe that Global Force had ADR interfere in their main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Just a reminder...Bayley sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just a reminder...Bayley sucks.


Dakota Kai is better.  Much fresher on TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

So I'm just sitting on the toilet. It hit me. WWE really dumb brehs.
If they doing Jinder vs AJ for ratings as for one of the reasons why WWE changed the card Tuesday like big Dave said.
They are overseas. I can just read the results before and if AJ doesn't win I'm not watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe that Global Force had ADR interfere in their main event.



I can't believe they gave him a mic and he did a 10 minute segment for it.  

But in all honesty, they paid a bit for him so they might as well get as much as they can from the guy.  And Impact can't use the Global Force name because of them recently firing Double J and not securing the name from him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So I'm just sitting on the toilet. It hit me. WWE really dumb brehs.
> If they doing Jinder vs AJ for ratings as for one of the reasons why WWE changed the card Tuesday like big Dave said.
> They are overseas. I can just read the results before and if AJ doesn't win I'm not watching.


Yeah, the next two shows are taped.  Earlier this year I read the results in advance and knew everything that was going to happen at those shows.  Killed my interest in Raw and SD in the process.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I can't believe they gave him a mic and he did a 10 minute segment for it.
> 
> But in all honesty, they paid a bit for him so they might as well get as much as they can from the guy.  And Impact can't use the Global Force name because of them recently firing Double J and not securing the name from him.


Oh lord! Delritto cut a 10 minute promo?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh lord! Delritto cut a 10 minute promo?


I hope not.  Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Huge Raw tonight.  Only two shows until Survivor Series!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So I'm just sitting on the toilet. It hit me. WWE really dumb brehs.
> If they doing Jinder vs AJ for ratings as for one of the reasons why WWE changed the card Tuesday like big Dave said.
> They are overseas. I can just read the results before and if AJ doesn't win I'm not watching.



Jinder is a top heel. AJ being a face champion won't do any good either. I prefer Rusev having a title run and demolishing baby faces.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Bayleys Ass though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Bayley looks like the witch form hansel and gretel


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Bayley looks like the witch form hansel and gretel


Just put a bag over her head.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

Surprised they haven't released The Yeti yet. Dude probably still hasn't made any progress since Tough Enough is cursed.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow he just got released yesterday! Lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just put a bag over her head.



I still can't have an erection with her


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh lord! Delritto cut a 10 minute promo?



Global Force deserves to go under or have WWE buy them out.

They had the chance to get Cody Rhodes and built their company around someone with talent, but instead they sign the proven dud that is Borito.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Cody Rhodes.
Talent.

Choose one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> All the women should be on Raw and all the crusierweights should be on SD.
> But then I wonder if SD guys would be pissed they can't smash the women then.
> After that Paige shit. I'm convinced that's not the only group that be doing the freaky strange things


Roman and Seth gonna end up going through the females


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Seth and Roman running a train on Paige


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Stardust was a top tier gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

The Paige Turner!  I would book Paige to come back and smash Asuka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Surprised they haven't released The Yeti yet. Dude probably still hasn't made any progress since Tough Enough is cursed.


But they released him yesterday lmfao

Tjdndndhejej ahahahah

This funny af


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

I think Paige is as fat as Nia now


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Paige Turner!  I would book Paige to come back and smash Asuka.


Thank god you not a booker


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like a boring Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Pete dunne vs enzo

I'm watching raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Roman won't be at survivor series


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting finish to the episode.  Still not interested in watching the show though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Welp at this rate

Aj not winning


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

If pete on and not a dark match I'll watch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Alicia recognizing that Bayley is shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Leaving this for anybody needing help getting to sleep.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

New day vs shield?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I think the card got worse today.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> But they released him yesterday lmfao
> 
> Tjdndndhejej ahahahah
> 
> This funny af


Yeah I didn't see it until after I posted. Lmfao chalk up another L for Tough Enough. The only winner that amounted to anything was Morrison.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Why in the fuck is Shame us and Cesaro winning the tag belts? YOU DUMB FUCKS!

fuck man and then you make New Day punk the Shield out?

Plus Raw got caught with it's pants down again?

Jesus fucking christ Smackdown gonna job at Survivor Series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

My jimmies are rustled .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Another heel vs heel champion match.

This company is inept.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

> Asuka demolished a jobber. The crowd wasn’t into Asuka, which was a surprise. There was actually a “Let’s Go Jobber” chant


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia, please just shut up.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)

_how do you fuck up asuka?!_


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

I think Miz has been given great leeway with promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Well watching Miz giving a promo lesson to an absent Baron.    Why is Miz worried about Corbin when Sin Cara sent the guy running.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Miz is going to job.  Because Smackdown has to win something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Uk crowd sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Curtis Axel chants!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Miz is pretty much solidifying himself as the top heel of this generation.  His antics and promo skills have been something to watch whether on Raw or SD.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Angle is corrupt asf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 6, 2017)

RAW seems like a mixture of meh, shit and awful booking. So nothing different really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

The writing they gave the Miz tonight was horrendous.  That segment could have easily bombed.  But he made it passable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I hate Jason Jordan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Huge pop for Elias.  WWE forced to mute the crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Wonderwall..... so Oasis is still big over there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Jason Jordan about to kill the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan about to kill the crowd.


The crowd is already dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Why is cole defending Elias?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

You know while this gimmick match is going on I'm listening to Wonderwall.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why is cole defending Elias?


Weird heel/babyface commentary for Elias.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know while this gimmick match is going on I'm listening to Wonderwall.


It sounds better than listening to shitty Jason Jordan theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

I heard through the grapevine what Raw's Womens team is, and I am disgusted...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

When are they going to pull the plug on the Jason Jordan experiment?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Well there the "Let's go jobber" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WWE fucked up big time with Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

The Asuka Lock is an unexciting finish.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Asuka on the team is a joke.  And if basically guarantees a Raw win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Just bring in Hamada if you want a talent that can go strike for strike with Asuka. 

And Titus Brand jobbing and collecting those paychecks tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Joe gets to bury Titus World wide


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Well at least it's a paycheck without taking that L.    How far Titus Brand has fallen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Seriously thought UK would be louder than this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Why haven't they given Titus Worldwide a chance?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously thought UK would be louder than this


WWE mutes these guys.  They don't cheer or boo the way that WWE wants.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you guys want to know the confirmed RAW Women team?

It's kinda shitty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Do you guys want to know the confirmed RAW Women team?
> 
> It's kinda shitty


Yea spoil it dude.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Do you guys want to know the confirmed RAW Women team?
> 
> It's kinda shitty


Alicia Fox, Asuka, Nia Jax, Bayley, and Sasha.  Right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox, *Asuka, Nia Jax*, Bayley, and Sasha.  Right?



The hell counters does SD women's division have for just those two.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea spoil it dude.



*Spoiler*: _RAW Team_ 



Fox, Asuka, Nia, Bayley & Sasha

even though the latter two have done nothing of late to earn it....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Team_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am guessing that Mickie vs Alexis is gonna keep going. Yea dont grasp Asuka or Bayley being there


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I am guessing that Mickie vs Alexis is gonna keep going. Yea dont grasp Asuka or Bayley being there


No, I think that program is over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

SD women about to be btfo


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell counters does SD women's division have for just those two.


None.  Raw is going to win.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I am guessing that Mickie vs Alexis is gonna keep going. Yea dont grasp Asuka or Bayley being there



*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand Asuka, but Sasha/Bayley could be interchangeable (I'd prefer Sasha) and Mickie certainly deserves a spot given her body of work


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No, I think that program is over.



I dont know man they might be saving Nia's title win for Rumble and since Bliss is heavily protected , Mickie might put her over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Asuka, but Sasha/Bayley could be interchangeable (I'd prefer Sasha) and Mickie certainly deserves a spot given her body of work


The reason Id put those two over Asuka is because she just got to Raw so having an attachment to the brand makes little sense to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The reason Id put those two over Asuka is because she just got to Raw so having an attachment to the brand makes little sense to me.


I agree.  It's the same reason I don't like Roode on the Smackdown team.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

> There's now speculation on Ellsworth taking Becky's Team Captain spot for the women's 5-on-5 Traditional Elimination Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  It's the same reason I don't like Roode on the Smackdown team.


Id wait a year before having a brand loyalty. The one thing Ill say about Roode is he at least has been with Smackdown for two months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh my fucking god no!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

So they are going with a draw with these two. And they are going at it after the match.  So I'm taking the Wyatt thing is done finally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So they are going with a draw with these two. And they are going at it after the match.  So I'm taking the Wyatt thing is done finally.


Yea also the idea of sister abigail also is done


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Raw men's team is much better than the SD team.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

I like how Smackdown is selecting their players though. Win and you're in.

RAW should have done so

Nia vs Dana
Sasha vs Bayley
Mickie vs Asuka (Rematch from Takeover ends in a double countout both get in)
Fox (gets in for winning the captain)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I like Bo Dallas.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe have Bayley get (Ambushed &) injured at Survivor Series before the match and have a returning Paige be the 5th person?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe have Nia crush her?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Nikki Bella was the captain last year.  But Natalya attacked her and stole her spot.  So it's possible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

So win a pointless gimmick match and get in on the team.    So Jason Jordan on the team representing Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Fuuuuuuuck  

Let this stupid story line

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

The crowd booed the hell out of that announcement.  Good job muting them by the WWE.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah, Dana & Mickie were apart of the beat down when they were "Under Seige"  yet they don't get revenge? 

That is fucked up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

For the last spot.  It should be Mickie vs Bayley at Raw next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yeah, Dana & Mickie were apart of the beat down when they were "Under Seige"  yet they don't get revenge?
> 
> That is fucked up.


Well Dana ran away. Mickie yeah I feel for her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Hell Dana became a meme.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dana should be in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Team_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't even matter if they earn it or not.

there is like 5 women on the roster


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

tna paying people to be in the crowd for taping how do we sign up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> tna paying people to be in the crowd for taping how do we sign up


How much?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

CROWD IS DEAD for Bayley.

Take a Hint VINCE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> tna paying people to be in the crowd for taping how do we sign up



I'm amazed, Impact has money to throw away for something like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Yeah protect the Shield ladies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting, Fox dressing like the captain of the Valdez.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Only thing they do for Bayley is sing that../


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Crowd finally awoke.  


Too bad WWE has to call it lala land


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

The only runway I assumed Nia used was when shes in her cargo box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

i just wanna see pete man end this so i can go study


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

BookerT is funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i just wanna see pete man end this so i can go study


Its gonna end with Roman reings belee dat baby gurl!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

The fuck is this, Bayley getting punked by Nai.   Again the hell counter they have against Nia.  I mean there's Tamina but last I looked having the blood of the Rock flowing through one's veins is more favorable than have the blood of a Snuka.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Asuka isn't going to be pinned in a 5-on-5 match.  Forget it.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this, Bayley getting punked by Nai.   Again the hell counter they have against Nia.  I mean there's Tamina but last I looked having the blood of the Rock flowing through one's veins is more favorable than have the blood of a Snuka.


Was tempted to make a murder joke but Id best not touch it

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was tempted to make a murder joke but Id best not touch it



You are watching Raw right now, you threw your moral high ground away when you clicked the remote.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2017)

Prime Trish is still the GOAT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Glad Booker T and Michael Cole are pointing out that Corey works for Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You are watching Raw right now, you threw your moral high ground away when you clicked the remote.


True 

Fine then the joke is Snukas tend to have blood all right.....someone else's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Sasha added, but not Bayley tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Lol.  Sasha smiling and laughing at Bayley.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Heh, to think Alicia entered the WWE when Johnny Ace picked her out of a catalog and signed her and Kelly to the company.    And she's the one that stayed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Manchester seems dark and grey tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Alicia probably gives god-like head


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I can imagine a scenario where Asuka and Nia brawl against one another and leave the ring.

That's the way Smackdown wins this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

so. how many Kinshasas does it take to put Strowman down?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn Corey y u want a pregger woman?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Strowmang over as hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

wrap this shitty product up

im just trying to see the goat


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Most over Axel has been in a long time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm taking it that the Survivor Series match is going to be riddled with run ins.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Kane can barely walk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Fuck sakes, Glenn in starting his 50's and they want him to be the Kane of the 90's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Seriously hope Strowman vs Kane ends with Kane being retired


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Smackdown can't win any of the SS elimination matches.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2017)

Glenn said he would have retired years ago but Vince keeps throwing money at him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Team Tsundere being interviewed by one of the waifus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Renne is super cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Glenn said he would have retired years ago but Vince keeps throwing money at him.


Probably cause hes super safe and kinda puts someone over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Renee joined the Shield??


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

ok its time time for the god


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Enzo is much better as a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

When does Cass come back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

God Enzo is making my ears bleed


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

I was about to fall asleep/


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Here you


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

GO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Poor Kalisto nobody cares.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Kurt is a corrupt general manager.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kurt is a corrupt general manager.


Nah he's just pissed off that Steph emasculated him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose punishes the likes of Enzo, Alexa, and the Miz every week!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Alexa deserves to punished. She's a naughty naughty girl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Enzo getting in too much offense?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose punishes the likes of Enzo, Alexa, and the Miz every week!


Kek. Good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Kalisto didn't need to raise Dunne's hand.  That didn't help him at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn birth of the dragon bombed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn birth of the dragon bombed


How was it?  Did anyone here actually see it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

I hear it focused too much on Lee's bland white student.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> How was it?  Did anyone here actually see it?


Well its out on dvd now so you can check it out. I think WWE needs to shut down their movie studios


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Dunne's finisher is dumb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well its out on dvd now so you can check it out. I think WWE needs to shut down their movie studios


good idea that might actually save a lot of money


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

It seems like their movies probably lose money.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Beast master promo was lame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> good idea that might actually save a lot of money


Wonder if any of the executives even brought it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Alexa Bliss confirmed dumb as fuck with math.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear it focused too much on Lee's bland white student.



It was told from the white guy's POV I heard, which is stupid af.

Also, WWE didn't make the movie, they just got the rights to distribute it. Otherwise I bet Bruce Lee would've won with an RKO out of
nowhere.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

They came up with that promo 5 minutes before she  cut it.

"We need to put Alexa on the show since she has a match at Survivor Series.  Shit."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Man the ladies are such a fucking afterthought still..

Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Smdh was looking forward to USOS vs Shield

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

If you add Cena to tea Smackdown, how much does that help even the scales?

Cena
Orton
Roode
Nakamura
AJ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> If you add Cena to tea Smackdown, how much does that help even the scales?
> 
> Cena
> Orton
> ...


Well Jason weakens Raw so it helps.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Shane won't give up his spot.  Are you guys crazy??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Cesaro as a heel makes no goddamn sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Rollins is going to get hurt again running around like this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa Bliss confirmed dumb as fuck with math.


 Bitch needs to get tutored by Big Papa Pump.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2017)

Raw put me to sleep.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 6, 2017)

Damn they really took the titles off Rollins and Ambrose so they could be Roman's glorified bodyguards at Survivor Series

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Roman won't be at Survivor Series.  He can't get cleared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

this match fire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Cesaro saved the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

You pretty much know this New Day run in is going to justify putting Steph back on TV again just to emasculate Kurt some more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Raw needs to fire their technical staff.  These guys are working with Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Whelp that happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2017)

Under Siege part 2, isn't that the one with train right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Smackdown made Raw look like fools again.  Good job Kurt!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn they really took the titles off Rollins and Ambrose so they could be Roman's glorified bodyguards at Survivor Series


They were getting too much hype for their match with Usos


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

#firekurt #slapkurt  #kurtneedstogo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

everything kurt does so gif worthy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Kurt is really good at looking gobsmacked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

I swear if Raw does nothing tomorrow everyone's gonna shit on them for looking stupid for two weeks


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I swear if Raw does nothing tomorrow everyone's gonna shit on them for looking stupid for two weeks



i hope raw does nothing because if they did do something it would prevent aj from beating jinder

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2017)

flair 30 for 30 tomorrow too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i hope raw does nothing because if they did do something it would prevent aj from beating jinder



Shit that would suck 


Plus that would make a second time that AJ Fans turn everyone against Dean again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

AJ is not winning.  Not unless Jinder is hurt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Pete Dunn might look like an ugly dog with scabies but damn he’s real good!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

@Jake CENA Bayley was humiliated tonight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ is not winning.  Not unless Jinder is hurt.



Face AJ is terrible. Jinder got this 100%.

Jinder will also elevate the SD brand by beating the living shit ouf of Lesnar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA Bayley was humiliated tonight!



I need to see that lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Face AJ is terrible. Jinder got this 100%.
> 
> Jinder will also elevate the SD brand by beating the living shit ouf of Lesnar.


AJ was much better as a heel.  Definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> AJ was much better as a heel.  Definitely.



Heel AJ finisher should be the spinal tap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Bayley and Alicia Fox in lesbian BDSM dom/sub humiliation porn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2017)

Loser leaves town match.  Bayley vs someone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 6, 2017)

Kane buried Braun and his one move. What will Braun do now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Face AJ > Heel AJ

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Heel AJ kept getting rekted on the mic you damn trolls.

That plus fans cheering killed him as a heel stop trolling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> stop trolling.


that will never stop here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> that will never stop here


I know it's as unlikely as Vince giving up on Roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know it's as unlikely as Vince giving up on Roman


they stick their hands out and be like

"we don't troll we are the trolls!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

How was raw? All I did was post Trish gifs and then fell asleep.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Bayley got cucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How was raw? All I did was post Trish gifs and then fell asleep.


You didn't miss anything . 

It was a turrible Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How was raw? All I did was post Trish gifs and then fell asleep.



pete showed up.
main event was pretty enjoyable.

however i cant tell you about the rest of the show thats about 2 hours and 20 mins.


just know

if AJ don't win tomorrow we don't watch.

get that NJPW subscription by january.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> pete showed up.
> main event was pretty enjoyable.
> 
> however i cant tell you about the rest of the show thats about 2 hours and 20 mins.
> ...


dude I also hope to god AJ wins. As much as I'm petty, dude is a billion times better as champ than Hinder Duhhal 


Although if AJ wins, he's getting fed to Brock


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley got cucked.


This.

And Joe/Balor.

Best moments.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You didn't miss anything .
> 
> It was a turrible Raw.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds about right.



Raw got made to look like a chump again though


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> pete showed up.
> main event was pretty enjoyable.
> 
> however i cant tell you about the rest of the show thats about 2 hours and 20 mins.
> ...


AJ facing Mahal for the title tomorrow or somthin?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw got made to look like a chump again though


I mean raw got the stronger roster so they can get away with these Ls.

Meanwhile smackdown back on life support.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> AJ facing Mahal for the title tomorrow or somthin?


Yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean raw got the stronger roster so they can get away with these Ls.
> 
> Meanwhile smackdown back on life support.


True but they actually costed Seth and Dean the titles so now the fear is they do that to AJ and we still get Hinder the Shitder as champ .


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dude I also hope to god AJ wins. As much as I'm petty, dude is a billion times better as champ than Hinder Duhhal
> 
> 
> Although if AJ wins, he's getting fed to Brock



I guess either way its a win win

If aj in the survivor series match that match gonna be fire


If aj the champ the hype n excitement is through the roof


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes


Did the india tour happen yet? If not then I've got some bad news for ya...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did the india tour happen yet? If not then I've got some bad news for ya...


Its in December.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I guess either way its a win win
> 
> If aj in the survivor series match that match gonna be fire
> 
> ...



True and I'd rather see that. If Brock vs Jinder happens, I'll probably skip the match.

Don't give no shits about Jinder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its in December.



Most Indian fans are AJ Styles fans


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I will fly to Houston if they improve the card.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Its in December.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2017)

Hm. I don't watch much WWE these days, but two things keep me from watching Raw: Stephanie and Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Hm. I don't watch much WWE these days, but two things keep me from watching Raw: Stephanie and Roman.


It's been fun without roman. The problem is the Shield is still over without him. 

So now Seth and Dean had to get destroyed by the Smackdown roster, by  Kane, by Sheamus and Cesaro, By Miztourage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's been fun without roman. The problem is the Shield is still over without him.
> 
> So now Seth and Dean had to get destroyed by the Smackdown roster, by  Kane, by Sheamus and Cesaro, By Miztourage



well...that's encouraging...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Seth, AJ, Ziggler, and Dean.  The guys the WWE turns to when one of their projects needs a big win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> well...that's encouraging...


well to be fair too, HHH and Kurt are part of the Shield now


----------



## Kuya (Nov 7, 2017)

Calling it now, New Day vs. The Shield at Survivor Series will be top 3 match of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Shield vs Usos could have been too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

> Profile One
> sasha banks is a horrible friend to bayley. just look at that shrug at the end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Even Sasha realizes Bayley is the lame nerd keeping her from hanging out with the cool kids.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

the ratings were high when HEEL AJ was the champion it won't be the same if he's face.

Jinder is top heel material and giving him a year reign will pay off in the long run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh ok.  I get it now.

They are doing the Shield vs New Day to get Roman on the card.

I didn't realize it until Now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

Roman will never get cleared. His condition has gotten worse and he has herpes and STD now.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh ok.  I get it now.
> 
> They are doing the Shield vs New Day to get Roman on the card.
> 
> I didn't realize it until Now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

What a trash ass card.



Jake CENA said:


> Roman will never get cleared. His condition has gotten worse and he has herpes and STD now.


Probably shouldn't have fucked JoJo raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

JoJo was being ravaged by Fat Wyatt with his greasy, blistered, yeast ridden dick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

@Gibbs i want Mickie to get the last spot over Bayley.

@WhatADrag i hear Enzo is getting his win back tonight.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Why even present Dunne as a face? Dude literally has the most punchable pock marked face in the world complete with Miz level douche hair.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Pete>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Kurt wants to die in the ring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

Pete Dunn might be the ugliest wrestler in the WWE but he can definitely beat Ambrose and Roman at the same time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Jake as garbage as the Jizz now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Pete Dunne will never amount to anything on the main roster, being so ugly.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pete Dunne will never amount to anything on the main roster, being so ugly.


If Vince thought Christian was ugly he probably wants to put a luchadore mask on Pete Dunne.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Pete>>>


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman will never get cleared. His condition has gotten worse and he has herpes and STD now.



wait roman got injured again?

why is he given so many chances?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> wait roman got injured again?
> 
> why is he given so many chances?


Roman didn't get injured he got sick like bo bray and Jojo did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

The champ that runs the camp is back


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 7, 2017)

Jinder has been 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hindered


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2017)

AJ Styles just saved Smackdown. Tears in my eyes. Now turn him heel again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ Styles just saved Smackdown. Tears in my eyes. Now turn him heel again.


Hug me brother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hug me brother


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Vince giving the fans what they want like always

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ Styles just saved Smackdown. Tears in my eyes. Now turn him heel again.


Please turn him heel so I can cheer for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Please turn him heel so I can cheer for him.


Rukia logic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Whelp watch Smackdown guys!! DO ET!!!

@WhatADrag @Rukia @Saf @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Lord Trollbias @teddy 

someone get me Khris's new account name


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

fuck face AJ  



Seto Kaiba said:


> wait roman got injured again?
> 
> why is he given so many chances?



roman had a threesome with fat wyatt and jojo and they all got infected


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

i'm pretty sure Jinder will win the belt back on his rematch. 

Jinder vs Lesnar is still lit!

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck face AJ
> 
> 
> 
> roman had a threesome with fat wyatt and jojo and they all got infected


Smdh Y u gotta ruin it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp watch Smackdown guys!! DO ET!!!
> 
> @WhatADrag @Rukia @Saf @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Lord Trollbias @teddy
> 
> someone get me Khris's new account name


Who the fuck is Khris?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

wtf i thought khris n ghost were the same people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who the fuck is Khris?


The same dude who is now a mod 

Although his name changed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf i thought khris n ghost were the same people


Nah dude Khris is a mod now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The same dude who is now a mod
> 
> Although his name changed


Wait is Khris the dude with the Itachi avatar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait is Khris the dude with the Itachi avatar?


Yep.

He still has his name Khris except it's Kurisu 

Just realized it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah dude Khris is a mod now




holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this entire time I thought they were the same people. I was like wow khris did a total 180 on his posting.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 7, 2017)

Itami to 205 Live apparently. Man will do good there but IMO he can do better. IMO he's honestly better than Nakamura and only badly timed injuries and lack of GOAT-tier theme held him back from doing good things on the SD Live roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Itami to 205 Live apparently. Man will do good there but IMO he can do better. IMO he's honestly better than Nakamura and only badly timed injuries and lack of GOAT-tier theme held him back from doing good things on the SD Live roster.


I wonder if they'll let him do GTS


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Dunne vs Gargano in a dark match for the title at Takeover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm pretty sure Jinder will win the belt back on his rematch.
> 
> Jinder vs Lesnar is still lit!


They have Cena lined up as the special guest referee.  Don't assume that WWE is throwing that away.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Itami to 205 Live apparently. Man will do good there but IMO he can do better. IMO he's honestly better than Nakamura and only badly timed injuries and lack of GOAT-tier theme held him back from doing good things on the SD Live roster.


He works a better match than Nakamura.  Definitely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They have Cena lined up as the special guest referee.  Don't assume that WWE is throwing that away.


well looks like they just did punk bitch

he could be ref for the main event still tho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

He should screw AJ out of the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

damn cena vs styles the rematch at mania.

Brock has never won at survivor series tho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't forget this story from early October:



> However, according to a report from Bryan Alvarez of (subscription needed), an advertisement for the upcoming tour in India lists Mahal as a “two time WWE Champion” [].


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Itami to 205 Live apparently. Man will do good there but IMO he can do better. IMO he's honestly better than Nakamura and only badly timed injuries and lack of GOAT-tier theme held him back from doing good things on the SD Live roster.



Itami is made of glass


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Alicia Fox is going to choose her best friend Paige to fill out the team.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

FIRST OFF FUCK RUKIA AND GHOST WHO ALSO CAME
WE AJ STYLES WORLD WIDE PHONEMAL COMING EQIPPED WITH GAME
YOU CLAIM TO BE A POSTER BUT YOU TWO A TROLL FOR LIFE
WE WEST SIDE- 2PAC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Drag's tea's gone cold and he don't know why he got out of bed at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Smh.  It's better to not know the age of people when you feud with them online.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

be embarrassing to take that L to someone younger huh


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp watch Smackdown guys!! DO ET!!!
> 
> @WhatADrag @Rukia @Saf @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Lord Trollbias @teddy
> 
> someone get me Khris's new account name


Why the fuck did you *not* mention me?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Sami is fun as a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I love that Sami dgaf anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Kofi roasted his ass


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

I really want to see a Mickie/Paige feud.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I really want to see a Mickie/Paige feud scene on blacked.com.



Fixed your mistake.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I really want to see a Mickie/Paige feud.


Mickie/Paige, Alexa/Paige, Sasha/Paige.  And I think that's it as far as my interest goes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to see Sami start to win every match.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

BigE/Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

This sucks!  Harper and Rowan promos are lame!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

English look like the school shooter


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Fuck!!  Push Rusev already!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Rusev is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Awesome RKO.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp watch Smackdown guys!! DO ET!!!
> 
> @WhatADrag @Rukia @Saf @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Lord Trollbias @teddy
> 
> someone get me Khris's new account name


Why? was smackdown taped tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

It definitely seems like Daniel Bryan is turning on team SD here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Stephanie was right.  Kurt is an incompetent GM.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Becky about to get felt up.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Becky's gonna kill you chants.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

This is the modern day Mickie/Santino fight.,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm jealous of Ellsworth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

Ellsworth hot a great life to be in between Becky legs


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Shit was working on a database for Amazon that I lost time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why? was smackdown taped tonight?


Yea cause its still on Manchester but wont say what happened


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Gable is much better than Jordan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

The Usos are awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

That was a solid promo by AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Why the fuck did you *not* mention me?


Ah dude my bad


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea cause its still on Manchester but wont say what happened



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _spoikler_ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



AJ vs Bork


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Smackdown had all the good wrestlers not qualify for their Survivor Series team.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Zayn + Ziggler + Owens + Rusev > Orton + Nakamura + Roode + last doofus they add


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Mahal is freakish looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mahal is freakish looking.


Dem roids though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep hoping it sticks for a while


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Pretty good show.  I'm really disappointed with the Rusev result though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Aj vs Brock is money


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Charlotte beats Natalya next week and the card will be good enough for me to fly to Houston.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Also guessing no title rematch since punked Raw needs to badly retaliate now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

The show after Smackdown.  I guess it is called Damnation.  Good lord is it fucking boring!


----------



## Kuya (Nov 7, 2017)

Uce looked legit hurt there with that chop block


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Total Divas is on USA right now.  Good.  I thought you had to have the E channel to watch the show?  Guess not.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Brie's breasts look huge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2017)

Jinder finally had a good match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jinder finally had a good match.


Aren't you excited?

Brock vs AJ  

money match

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2017)

imagine watching total divas when the flair 30 for 30 doc was on

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine watching total divas when the flair 30 for 30 doc was on


couldn't watch it. Don't have ESPN on basic channel package

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Exactly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm a cord-cutter.  I have sling tv, netflix, Amazon prime, and hbo.  That's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

Enzo destroying that vanilla midget Tyler Bate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

Ultimately though.  I'm not that interested.  I lived it.  I watched Ric wrestle 25 years ago.  And I watched on a weekly basis.  I'm not a Johnny Come Lately fan like some guys around here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2017)

I wrote a funny post.  What else is new?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ultimately though.  I'm not that interested.  I lived it.  I watched Ric wrestle 25 years ago.  And I watched on a weekly basis.  I'm not a Johnny Come Lately fan like some guys around here.



All these noobs probably know Ric Flair as Charlotte's dad and think his career started in Evolution.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2017)

AJ Styles so good he actually got a good match out of Jinder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2017)

Just got back so how was SmackDown?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Good promo.  Everything he said was right.  Shane is drunk with power.  Someone needs to take him out of the equation.  What he's doing isn't right anymore.  It's pathetic.  And it's a joke!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Enzo strong asf!


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Aren't you excited?
> 
> Brock vs AJ



Yes I am.

It's the only match I'm watching at survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

The women's match and the midcard title matches are still no good.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Aren't you excited?
> 
> Brock vs AJ
> 
> money match


ppv is finally worth watching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

Flair telling the world he fapped twice a day for twenty years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

Legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Enzo destroying that vanilla midget Tyler Bate



WTF? are you trolling?

Tyler Bate is the best UK wrestler in the world. 

Enzo can't even perform a proper ddt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

I think Dunne is better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Dunne is better.



both are equals. Tyler Bate is a jack of all trades. He can do lucha, strong style, technical and of course pure grappling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

That was a bad way to utilize the UK wrestlers.  Even the fans in the UK didn't care about watching them mix it up with 205 Live.  And obviously putting all of these matches on after AJ's title win didn't help matters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Also I'm wondering if wrestling is healthier in England?  I noticed a lot of kids in the crowd every time they panned to the crowd.

Imagine that.. young wrestling fans!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2017)

Pete Dunne in a dark match tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

UK is filled with little Jimmys.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

No way Jordan stays as a team member past next RAW.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

Matt Morgan is finally over. :ho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also I'm wondering if wrestling is healthier in England?  I noticed a lot of kids in the crowd every time they panned to the crowd.
> 
> Imagine that.. young wrestling fans!



Why do you think TNA stayed there a bit when the went over seas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2017)

The biggest crowd in TNA history was in the UK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmm, Hellevators and Carbon Footprints inbound for those that don't step in line.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

I just don't think the wwe UK crowd really knew the UK wrestlers like that.

I mean why would half of them know any ways? We must already assume that none of them watch the network to begin with so how would they know especially if they just watch wwe.


That doesn't take anything away from the guys.

Pete and Tyler like 22 and 19 look how promising their futures are.


If Pete was 6'3 tho... Mannnnnnnn


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

Sami and KO were sent home from the European tour due to unprofessional conduc

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sami and KO were sent home from the European tour due to unprofessional conduc


I saw their promos they didn't do jack shit. 


Either it was Vince or the stupid ass people at Mattel that made something out of nothing  


Unless it's kayfabe which would be awesome way to have KO and Sami screw Smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

_Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn went against a creative directive given to them before SmackDown last night and we’re told it contributed to them being sent home.


Multiple sources tell us Sami and Kevin were supposed to “feed” for New Day following Zayn vs. Kofi Kingston yesterday, but for some reason they didn’t follow directions and left the ring.

The PWTorch glossary of insider wrestling terms defines “feeding” as: “The heel’s role during a babyface comeback where he runs at the babyface only to be repeatedly fended off, with the hope that the series of bumps by the heel will generate positive fan heat for the babyface.”

Owens hit the ring as soon as the match ended and attacked Kofi as planned. However, he and Sami quickly bailed from the ring. New Day then stood waiting, same for the sound crew who didn’t play anyone’s music, and the segment ended awkwardly when the two wrestlers seemingly went off script by not taking their planned beating afterward.

Since publishing the story on Owens/Zayn being sent home, multiple sources reached out saying the duo have been slightly difficult to work with lately and seem unhappy backstage.

It’s worth noting that they were both close with recently fired writer Jimmy Jacobs and Neville (who hasn’t been heard from since walking out)._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn went against a creative directive given to them before SmackDown last night and we’re told it contributed to them being sent home.
> 
> 
> Multiple sources tell us Sami and Kevin were supposed to “feed” for New Day following Zayn vs. Kofi Kingston yesterday, but for some reason they didn’t follow directions and left the ring.
> ...


Damn man. Looks like they might be the next ones to leave the WWE.

I think this is the start of a revolution against WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

Nah they won't go anywhere. Especially KO. 
Dude has a family. He makes to good much money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah they won't go anywhere. Especially KO.
> Dude has a family. He makes to good much money.


Well not unless Vince is petty as fuck and buries them both.

Then we'll see if money > dignity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2017)

You know what? I think it's a work Drag.

Something feels weird about this report.

I think I'll wait till after Survivor Series to see if they are legit getting heat or if Vince and co. figured out how to confuse and keep kayfabe alive


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2017)

what are they so unhappy about?



Dean Ambrose said:


> You know what? I think it's a work Drag.
> 
> Something feels weird about this report.
> 
> I think I'll wait till after Survivor Series to see if they are legit getting heat or if Vince and co. figured out how to confuse and keep kayfabe alive


This would be great. 

So you know its not going to happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> what are they so unhappy about?
> 
> 
> This would be great.
> ...


I don't know , Vinny let KO bust him open 

I think it's a nice swerve to  have people not feel the need to be able to tell what's gonna happen.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait.  Why is John Cena on Team Smackdown?  I thought he was a free agent??


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2017)

@Xiammes can we get the dumb rating added to this thread?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Kevin Owens being unhappy would be surprising.  He's one of the few people with decent booking in this company.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Xiammes can we get the dumb rating added to this thread?



No


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> No


Any reason, or just a no?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wait.  Why is John Cena on Team Smackdown?  I thought he was a free agent??



Probably to even out the team power structure for the PPV.  He's probably the only one allowed to counter Strowman and probably to eat a pin by Jason Jordan in attempt to get that guy over. 

But in all honesty it's just to get more people to sign up and subscribed to the network.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Any reason, or just a no?



1) I don't like the rating, I think the mere existence of it does more harm then good.
2) I don't think the rating serves any purpose outside of general discussion section, people will debate here and when someone is losing they are just going to fall back and rate posts dumb
3) You can't add ratings to a single thread
4) I'm technically not a moderator listed for this section, so even if I wanted to swing my dick around and implement it, I would have to run it by the section staff.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

I like Kairi Sane.  I think she's a good wrestler.  And I think she sells her ass off.  But this pirate gimmick won't work on the main roster.  I thought developmental was supposed to prepare the wrestlers for the main roster?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck pre paring for the main roster that's how u get got n dont get over.


Side note: cena being added makes Jason joran in the match look worse


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Watching Adam Cole wrestle Roderick Strong made me realize how small Cole is.  Destined for 205 Live.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2017)

nah old man


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah they won't go anywhere. Especially KO.
> Dude has a family. He makes to good much money.



He can earn that money elsewhere.

WWE is shit. Brock as champ, face AJ as champ. Look at what they did to Neville and Aries. They are also treating Nakamura and Asuka like shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Total Divas was really good tonight.  Except the Bella's don't wrestle anymore and should be on the show less.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He can earn that money elsewhere.
> 
> WWE is shit. Brock as champ, face AJ as champ. Look at what they did to Neville and Aries. They are also treating Nakamura and Asuka like shit.


Neville and Aries. WWE could have done better with.

I think Asuka and Nakamura will flop regardless of booking. It's the audience not WWE.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 8, 2017)

Nakamura got extremely good reactions, Vince and WWE don't know how to book non English speaking foreigners.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2017)

He doesn't deserve those good reactions.  His work with the WWE hasn't been good.  It was only a matter of time before fans came to that conclusion.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2017)

So Kairi Sane recently made my top 7 that I would bang in WWE list


and now Zeda probably made my top 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He can earn that money elsewhere.
> 
> WWE is shit. Brock as champ, face AJ as champ. Look at what they did to Neville and Aries. They are also treating Nakamura and Asuka like shit.


face AJ>>>

that reaction the crowd did yesterday>>>

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He doesn't deserve those good reactions.  His work with the WWE hasn't been good.  It was only a matter of time before fans came to that conclusion.


his matches with cena and orton are pretty good with no build up whatsoever.

It's not his fault he faced Ziggler and Jinder debuting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He can earn that money elsewhere.
> 
> WWE is shit. Brock as champ, face AJ as champ. Look at what they did to Neville and Aries. They are also treating Nakamura and Asuka like shit.


You're like the Roman Reigns of this thread.

Always ruining a good time every time you speak

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> face AJ>>>
> 
> that reaction the crowd did yesterday>>>



I think another reason why they put the belt back on AJ.
Brock vs AJ is a MONEY MATCH.

Jinder Majal was the drizzling shits as world champion.

Not to mention WWE and Nose are pissed off with Jericho announcing he's gonna wrestle Kenny Omega.

Styles vs Lesnar is the only thing that can really compete with that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I think another reason why they put the belt back on AJ.
> Brock vs AJ is a MONEY MATCH.
> 
> Jinder Majal was the drizzling shits as world champion.
> ...



nah i bet vince doesn't even know who kenny is.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Neville and Aries. WWE could have done better with.
> 
> I think Asuka and Nakamura will flop regardless of booking. It's the audience not WWE.



It's WWE. They condition and lead the audience by what they do and how they present themselves.
It's "the audiences fault" for certain things that happen regarding reaction, but mainly because this is what years of their way of doing television, for better or worse, have bred.

It's not the customers job to act how you want, it's the products job to get them to, and to adapt. If Naka or Asuka's reactions end up falling off a cliff, it's something the company did.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2017)

Its not just the foreigners either, wwe has let roode become an afterthought on the main roster. they continue to drop the ball and then fans go and blame the wrestlers like dumbasses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> face AJ>>>
> 
> that reaction the crowd did yesterday>>>





Dean Ambrose said:


> You're like the Roman Reigns of this thread.
> 
> Always ruining a good time every time you speak



red neck heel AJ Styles is better than face AJ styles orton clone 

that's why we need a mega heel faction like the balor club or just give these guys the leeway to use bullet club and be done with it 

nexus, the shield, evolution were fucking great. we need those kind of shit again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Roode is literally just an entrance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode is literally just an entrance.



He's a terrible Triple H double stuntman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> red neck heel AJ Styles is better than face AJ styles orton clone
> 
> that's why we need a mega heel faction like the balor club or just give these guys the leeway to use bullet club and be done with it
> 
> nexus, the shield, evolution were fucking great. we need those kind of shit again.


Well WWE doesnt like clicks that are famous without them


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 9, 2017)

WWE fans are starting to get insufferable, but maybe it's because many are dropping off and you're being left with the more obnoxious ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 9, 2017)

*Details on WWE Sending Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens Home from Current Tour*

_ Sports Illustrated, Pro Wrestling Sheet and PWInsider are reporting that Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens were sent home from the current WWE European tour after last night's SmackDown in Manchester, England.

SI reports that Vince McMahon approved the decision for "conduct deemed detrimental" to the company. Sources confirmed to SI that Sami and Owens both have heat for "going into business for themselves" during last night's SmackDown, which saw Sami lose to Kofi Kingston in singles action.

The SmackDown Superstars went against a creative move made for them, according to PW Sheet. They were supposed to "feed" for The New Day following Sami's loss to Kofi but they did not follow directions and left the ring after the match. "Feeding" is when a heel helps generate positive fan reactions for the babyface when the heel repeatedly charges at the babyface.

After the match on SmackDown, Owens did hit the ring and attack Kofi but he quickly left with Sami. The segment ended awkwardly as The New Day appeared to be waiting for something else to happen. PW Sheet adds that sources reported to them that both Owens and Sami have been a bit difficult to work with lately, and that they seem unhappy backstage._


It also doesn't help that Neville left the company and Jimmy Jacobs recently fired by WWE since Steen and Generico are good friends of both guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WWE fans are starting to get insufferable, but maybe it's because many are dropping off and you're being left with the more obnoxious ones.


Thirsty ass fangirls + super hero loving kids + annoying smarks= cancer crowds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Man if I was Vince I would use this to my advantage .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> WWE fans are starting to get insufferable, but maybe it's because many are dropping off and you're being left with the more obnoxious ones.



I've been thinking this for a while now....
I mean, the worst of WWE/F fans have always been a certain breed of obnoxious, but it was usually in small doses and the stuff they were obnoxious about was debatable, at least as far as I recall. Now it seems to be a lot worse in a lot more places and even the most blatantly stupid things and bad decisions are getting defended and sidestepped, and I can't help but feel like it's because most of the people that would be critical of it have been effectively scared off.

I hopped back into the thread because I heard about the European Tour thing and was curious about what you guys thought. You know what I've read elsewhere? "Yeah, how the bookers wanted that encounter to go sounds stupid, and the booking has been bad... *but when the boss says to do something you should do it *and WWE were right to send them home."

I mean....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Steen and Zayn had no grounds to go off-script and be unprofessional. That's my take on it.

If say...Randy Orton decided he wasn't going to take a beating from Steen and Zayn, and decided to just ruin the segment, people would be throwing a humongous bitchfit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steen and Zayn had no grounds to go off-script and be unprofessional. That's my take on it.
> 
> If say...Randy Orton decided he wasn't going to take a beating from Steen and Zayn, and decided to just ruin the segment, people would be throwing a humongous bitchfit.



Bad example using Boreton.

Orton is one of Vince's golden boys that won't get punished if he goes off script.

Hell Orton is venting on social media about hating being a babyface and how shitty creative is but nothing happens to him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steen and Zayn had no grounds to go off-script and be unprofessional. That's my take on it.
> 
> If say...Randy Orton decided he wasn't going to take a beating from _Roman Reigns_, and decided to just ruin the segment, people would be throwing a humongous bitchfit.



Fixed for accuracy.  Remember people there is a pecking order that has to be followed. 

Jesting aside Sami and Kevin should have found another way to protest that portion of the script before it took place.  Now if they are allowed back on TV it's going to be worse for them as Vince has proven to be very vindictive.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steen and Zayn had no grounds to go off-script and be unprofessional. That's my take on it.
> 
> If say...Randy Orton decided he wasn't going to take a beating from Steen and Zayn, and decided to just ruin the segment, people would be throwing a humongous bitchfit.



Even if within the context of the match/segment it takes place on in makes no fucking sense? That's part of the problem, imo.

Not that it matters anyway. I've seen the clip in question. It seems less like they were being rebellious and more like Kevin just kinda panicked after royally messing up the interference spot. And Sami just looked like he was following directions up until he saw nobody was moving and then proceeded to just wander over to the most familiar face.

Seems like a mistake, not a protest. I doubt them being sent home was a result of just this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> *Details on WWE Sending Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens Home from Current Tour*
> 
> _ Sports Illustrated, Pro Wrestling Sheet and PWInsider are reporting that Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens were sent home from the current WWE European tour after last night's SmackDown in Manchester, England.
> 
> ...




apparently most of this is false. 


who care anyway they won't get released or leave.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If say...Randy Orton decided he wasn't going to take a beating from Steen and Zayn, and decided to just ruin the segment, people would be throwing a humongous bitchfit.





this true 100 percent


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Sami Zayn is a better jobber than Orton. 

Kevin Owens can fly and dive > Orton


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fixed for accuracy.  Remember people there is a pecking order that has to be followed.
> 
> Jesting aside Sami and Kevin should have found another way to protest that portion of the script before it took place.  Now if they are allowed back on TV it's going to be worse for them as Vince has proven to be very vindictive.




i'm guessing ghost means bitching from the fans.

because it seems like the fans are not bitching about what ko/sami apparently did.

most of the people responses is "can you blame them" from the fans.

if orton did that people would be calling him lazy and need to retire


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sami Zayn is a better jobber than Orton.
> 
> Kevin Owens can fly and dive > Orton



who do you actually like and cheer for?

you just shit on everyone


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

i swear to god like i swear it wasn't a while ago thor was saying jinder a shit champion aj needs to be champ 
then he basically switched it around the other day praising jinder and dissing aj

am i not the only one who saw that or did i imagine that


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> who do you actually like and cheer for?
> 
> you just shit on everyone



most vanilla midgets, jinder, rusev, titus, nakamura, DIY, etc. and of course John Cena


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i swear to god like i swear it wasn't a while ago thor was saying jinder a shit champion aj needs to be champ
> then he basically switched it around the other day praising jinder and dissing aj
> 
> am i not the only one who saw that or did i imagine that



what? i want to see Jinder vs Brock really bad. what are you saying?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Thor faps more often than Ric Flair does. It's amazing the dude still even has time to post here.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what? i want to see Jinder vs Brock really bad. what are you saying?



oh my bad I take the L

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> oh my bad I take the L



imagine the sight of Jinder ending the match with the Khalass. its fucking epic. the way Brock's biceps scrapes against Jinder's acneceps will give everyone goosebumps! 


if Jinder loses, it will cement the fact that WRESTLING is fake. in a real fight, i wouldn't even dare touch Jinder, man. thats gross


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

im sorry bros


im just angry and sad 

think i failed my exam for the first time this semester


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> im sorry bros
> 
> 
> im just angry and sad
> ...



what have you done?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



Good. 

Last thing WWE needs right now is a cease and desist letter coming from gearbox software for taking likeness from some of their NPCs from their shooter game.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2017)

Shirker said:
			
		

> "Yeah, how they the bookers wanted to that encounter to go sounds stupid, and the booking has been bad... *but when the boss says to do something you should do it *and WWE were right to send them home."
> 
> I mean....


I've seen that response a lot on WF over the last few years. Most of them just lap up what wwe does and blame the wrestlers when something goes wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I've seen that response a lot on WF over the last few years. Most of them just lap up what wwe does and blame the wrestlers when something goes wrong.



bayley, roman, fat wyatt, nia and tamina can't blame the WWE for their fuck ups. they don't have talent and charisma.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> bayley, roman, fat wyatt, nia and tamina can't blame the WWE for their fuck ups. they don't have talent and charisma.



The most talented person in the world can end up coming off lackluster if they're unsuccessful at every venture they attempt, or if their actions don't align correctly with their overall character.
The most green, bumbling friend can attain massive popularity if they're made to seem important and the few skills they do have taken advantage of.
There's nuance to this of course, and can get a bit more complicated in a brand like WWE that's farting out, like, 8 hours of content weekly, but the long and short of their issues can be boiled down to these principles. That's not just wrestling. That's entertainment in general.

Highlighting strengths, minimizing weaknesses. I'm not gonna be ignorant and say "it's not difficult", but it's not a fucking lost cause or a non-issue like a disappointingly growing amount of people are starting to think it is, and should be chump change for brand with as many resources as they have. Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> The most talented person in the world can end up coming off lackluster if they're unsuccessful at every venture they attempt, or if their actions don't align correctly with their overall character.
> The most green, bumbling friend can attain massive popularity if they're made to seem important and the few skills they do have taken advantage of.
> There's nuance to this of course, and can get a bit more complicated in a brand like WWE that's farting out, like, 8 hours of content weekly, but the long and short of their issues can be boiled down to these principles. That's not just wrestling. That's entertainment in general.
> 
> Highlighting strengths, minimizing weaknesses. I'm not gonna be ignorant and say "it's not difficult", but it's not a fucking lost cause or a non-issue like a disappointingly growing amount of people are starting to think it is, and should be chump change for brand with as many resources as they have. Period.



Baron Corbin looks legit but can't draw heat nor anything

meanwhile, guys like Elias who's not completely good in the ring is over among smarks and generates more heat than X-Pac

and Bayley sucks in the ring and especially the mic and was given a retarded gimmick that will surely be cheered by little jimmies but she still ain't going anywhere.

you see, even if you're not the most good looking or charismatic but just act naturally you'd go over without even realizing it. just look at Santino and The Hurricane Shane Helms. now compare those two to Roman, he believes his own hype and he's trying real hard to shove himself down people's throats by saying stupid shit like he's the man, he's da big daw and its his yard. he sounds like he pisses on all four corners of the ring literally like a dog marking its  territory  and it doesn't help that he sucks in the ring and don't know how to sell properly and take a fucking bump


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman makes $300,000 a month. I wish I fucked up as much as he did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Baron Corbin looks legit but can't draw heat nor anything
> 
> meanwhile, guys like Elias who's not completely good in the ring is over among smarks and generates more heat than X-Pac
> 
> ...


 

Roman doesnt suck in the ring. Hes average at best.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman is the best in-ring worker in the WWE. His matches with AJ were better than AJ's matches with Owens, Cena, and Ambrose. :ho


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

No he isn't, but he isn't garbage anymore, so most people that detest his work are just caught up in the meme at this point.
Though I really wish they'd do something about the way his matches are structured. Him vs Cena shouldn't've been as boring an meandering as it was. My sis is a casual, one of the biggest Cena marks ever, and is pretty okay with Reigns and even she was like "yeah, it was repetitive."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman makes $300,000 a month. I wish I fucked up as much as he did.



i could do that in a week if i was selling drugs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> No he isn't, but he isn't garbage anymore, so most people that detest his work are just caught up in the meme at this point.
> Though I really wish they'd do something about the way his matches are structured. Him vs Cena shouldn't've been as boring an meandering as it was. My sis is a casual, one of the biggest Cena marks ever, and is pretty okay with Reigns and even she was like "yeah, it was repetitive."


 


My bad


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the best in-ring worker in the WWE. His matches with AJ were better than AJ's matches with Owens, Cena, and Ambrose. :ho



those matches were good because of Roman's opponents. they all carried his samoan ass during the whole match


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My bad



What're you apologizing for, what I say?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i could do that in a week if i was selling drugs



Dude, you'd do all your drugs in between fap sessions. Don't lie on the internet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Roman is so good at being carried, he's everyone's best match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the best in-ring worker in the WWE. His matches with AJ were better than AJ's matches with Owens, Cena, and Ambrose. :ho


Too bad his last two mania matches were ass, then again they gave him guys near 50 years old and far past their primes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

HHH has never had a good WM main event in his life. Like wtf, that can't be a coincidence.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is so good at being carried, he's everyone's best match.




'Ey, if it works for Randy "The best workers in the company as stated by many of his opponents" Orton, it can work for Reigns.

Nothing wrong with being malleable enough to put on great matches with guys above your skill level, even if you're a little boring otherwise. Some of the roster can't even do *that* much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH has never had a good WM main event in his life. Like wtf, that can't be a coincidence.


What about the vacant one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude, you'd do all your drugs in between fap sessions. Don't lie on the internet.



i got homeless people be my couriers and shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Too bad his last two mania matches were ass, then again they gave him guys near 50 years old and far past their primes.



Shawn Michaels was like 50 years old before he retired but he had a 6* match with the Undertaker

Roman is in his twenties but can even push John to get a 5* match


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Just a bad school week

Thank god for aj n flair

Would have blew my brains out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2017)

i kinda wanted to see the Bludgeon Brothers gimmick lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> What're you apologizing for, what I say?


Cause i called female fans as thirsty fangirls


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause i called female fans as thirsty fangirls



Oh that. lol, yeah pay that no mind. I said she was "okay with him", but she still thinks half the shit he does is stupid (because when you write that poorly and change your mind that frequently with a single character, it can make anyone disinterested).

No, her thirst lies entirely and whole-heartedly with Jern Chaina. Which is fine. I've got a MIGHTY NEED for Bliss, so it's not like I can judge.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman makes $300,000 a month. I wish I fucked up as much as he did.



damn, is it bcuz of high merch sales?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Oh that. lol, yeah pay that no mind. I said she was "okay with him", but she still thinks half the shit he does is stupid (because when you write that poorly and change your mind that frequently with a single character, it can make anyone disinterested).
> 
> No, her thirst lies entirely and whole-heartedly with Jern Chaina. Which is fine. I've got a MIGHTY NEED for Bliss, so it's not like I can judge.


But thirst can cloud judgement 

I find Bliss hot but there are times I question how good she actually is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Kuya said:


> damn, is it bcuz of high merch sales?



Yeah, his downside guarantee is low, like $250k, so he's making hella money on top of that with merchandise and main eventing ppvs.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But thirst can cloud judgement
> 
> I find Bliss hot but there are times I question how good she actually is



Short answer is "she a'ight".

 She had to be carried to a great match with Mickie, which got a lackluster reaction anyway. I always found her passable, but half of the female locker room trumps her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

So the marks are trashing Bayley and want Mickie James to win triple threat to be fifth member of Raw team. What a time to be alive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Shawn Michaels was like 50 years old before he retired but he had a 6* match with the Undertaker
> 
> Roman is in his twenties but can even push John to get a 5* match


maybe they just dont mesh well like cena and orton.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 9, 2017)

My "thirst" lies within Mickie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

I'd wife Kairi Sane and rub her feet and take long walks on the beach with her. Not even lying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'd wife Kairi Sane and rub her feet and take long walks on the beach with her. Not even lying.


what would you do with me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 9, 2017)

Drag trying to start up an Orlando Jordan gimmick here.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2017)

Man the things I'd do to Mickie James..................I'd.........


*Spoiler*: __ 



do her taxes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Tuning into Impact as they start anew in Canada.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Hmm, good match between Dutt and Borne.  Nice to have Impact pulling early WCW in having the high flyers start off the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuning into Impact as they start anew in Canada.


Should they just close up shop?  They are like the 6th most successful promotion in the world now.  They have fallen a long way.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Hyped for Raw.  Going to NXT this weekend, hopefully to see the Iconic Duo.  Wrestling is awesome right now.  Best it has ever been.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

bout to read jerichos books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Jericho is right to have GOAT on his trunks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

The hell, they are showing a classic match from TNA's past now for some reason.  Watching a very young Williams, Rhoode, and Young.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Total Divas is great.  Hopefully it can land a renewal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Hmm, so there was a title defense of a Pro Wrestling Noah title on Impact.    Also interesting variation of the Emerald Fusion finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Wow only two "live" matches that occurred tonight mixed with two taped matches from Mexico and one from 2004.   Then there is this mess going on with Del Rio and Mundo that ends up with a dive spot.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 9, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow only two "live" matches that occurred tonight mixed with two taped matches from Mexico and one from 2004.   Then there is this mess going on with Del Rio and Mundo that ends up with a dive spot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Guys I'm praying Orton turns heel at Survivor Series.  #1 item on my wish list.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

WWE is less special without the pyro

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Fuck sakes, I know your roster has been depleted to the dirt with all the talent departures but at least give more than two matches in two hours then rely on taped ones.  And that last segment went on a bit too long.   If that crowd was paid off then they shouldn't get their money reaction for that last segment was all over the place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't even know why you are watching TNA to begin with. Life to short. 
But is that code geass in your sig?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't even know why you are watching TNA to begin with. Life to short.
> But is that code geass in your sig?



It used to be entertaining way back but now...... in reality I'm probably done with it in three shows if it doesn't improve.  I wish the company would have done better for it to be an alternative to watching the WWE but they manage to get all the guys that provided AOL with the ammunition to shut down WCW. 

And yes the set is from R2 of Code Geass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

Season 3 of Code Geass starting soon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Season 3 of Code Geass starting soon?



Unknown, I think they're probably going to announce the date during one of the compilation films being release later this year up to mid next year.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2017)

This is prime Smackdown guys.


WWE Champion: AJ Styles
Smackdown Women's Champion: Alexa Bliss
IC Champion: The Miz
Tag Champions: Randy Orton and Bray Wyatt

Best champions since the brand split!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2017)

“Hey Koko, I wanna gain weight. What’s the best way to do it?”
“You have to drink a lot of beer.”

powerful

this jericho book fire


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is prime Smackdown guys.
> 
> 
> WWE Champion: AJ Styles
> ...


Late 2016 to Early 2017 WWE was the best it'd been in years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2017)

Wasn't Smackdown great then because of the NXT writer?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 10, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Wasn't Smackdown great then because of the NXT writer?


No idea. All I know for sure is SD really went to shit for a while once Road Dogg was put in charge though it seems to be on the up again.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No idea. All I know for sure is SD really went to shit for a while once Road Dogg was put in charge though it seems to be on the up again.



pretty much catching her opponent off guard and binding him

timing makes it so he was there when Smackdown was really good during that time

and then yeah Road Dogg took over

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE is less special without the pyro



Gotta raise profits somehow.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'd wife Kairi Sane and rub her feet and take long walks on the beach with her. Not even lying.



That's the pirate, right?

Yeah she's cute. I remember hearing that some Japanese girl with a pirate gimmick won the Mae Young classic and thought people were exaggerating. Nope, looked her up and she's got the fucking hat and the wheel and everything. Anyone who doesn't love her is dead inside.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Gotta raise profits somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JR called her a boater lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2017)

I mean... it's not *un*true.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so there was a title defense of a Pro Wrestling Noah title on Impact.    Also interesting variation of the Emerald Fusion finisher.



Don't waste your time with that bullcrap man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Superstar Shakeup was deliberate sabotage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Austin Aries on Talk is Jericho guys.  There's some interesting stuff in here guys.  If you were expecting Aries to kill WWE.. it really didn't happen here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

Last year SD was the best it has been for "Smackdown" in years considering SD was just a throw away recorded show they just did for the hell of it.

To say in years is silly as wwe a whole is silly.


If we went by a decade. It's top five for sure.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

Smackdown was last good in 2009 before the 2016 draft.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Wouldn't know.  Between 2002-2015, I didn't watch wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

nxt takeover is next week right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> JR called her a boater lol



is JR just being an ignorant or what? boater? wtf lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> nxt takeover is next week right?


Yep.  War Games will be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  War Games will be great.



aleister black needs to bury velveteen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

andrade almas needs to win the title. its about time. he's been in the program for like what? 3yrs already?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wouldn't know.  Between 2002-2015, I didn't watch wrestling.


You missed out on some great smackdown in 02.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> is JR just being an ignorant or what? boater? wtf lol


Look man JR is past his prime, I don't know why they brought him back for this. They also paired him up with Lita who sucks donkey titties on commentary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Look man JR is past his prime, I don't know why they brought him back for this. They also paired him up with Lita who sucks donkey titties on commentary.



maybe its because they are PG and the word pirate is banned? ffs lmao


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Almas is so much better now that he has Vega as a manager.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Even Bryan Alvarez thought this was really cool!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

bryan alvarez is a hack!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah.  But my point is the guy that whines about everything actually decided to not whine about something for once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  But my point is the guy that whines about everything actually decided to not whine about something for once.



he's just doing it for internet clicks and views


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

Emma, who will go by Tenille Dashwood, her real name, was in talks with Stardom to start when her non-compete ended, but negotiations have fallen through as her asking price of $2,000 per match, plus first class tickets and full creative control weren't thought to be economically or business prudent by that company

Ghost bout to have a field day lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

Wwe talking about bringing hogan back


Paige said her n Del Rio are no longer together.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I heard that about Emma.  I assume that's just her starting point.  Negotiations will price her at a lower rate with less add-ons.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe talking about bringing hogan back
> 
> 
> Paige said her n Del Rio are no longer together.


about time she dropped delrito, guess she got tired of getting slapped around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

bryan alveraz is lame af


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I like when Alvarez calls wrestlers geeks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

tenille dashwood sounds like a pornstar


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Emma is the best. The show has suffered without her tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Heel heat.  Goes out in every country.  Learns a few words in the native language.  Cuts a really good promo.  Few can do it like this guy.  Deserves another world title run.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Heel heat.  Goes out in every country.  Learns a few words in the native language.  Cuts a really good promo.  Few can do it like this guy.  Deserves another world title run.



EPIC!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> bryan alveraz is lame af


True he always reminds me of those posters on WF.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

This story about Owens and Zayn is just bullshit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

The ic title is lame AF on the miz now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I know.  He deserves a lot better.  He has outgrown that title.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2017)

Miz should be Universal champion tbh.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

You guys seen Sammy Sosa lately??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

Roman fans getting salty about all these moments

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

New Day been getting their asses kicked on this tour!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Miz should be Universal champion tbh.


I'll agree only cause we need an actual heel for god's sakes.

Every champ has been heels that are cheered


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I have a theory.

Heels that are good at their jobs have started to get more of a mixed reaction.  Some fans appreciate their work so they cheer for them.

The WWE has actually noticed.  The WWE can't get fans to boo for the "right" people anymore!

The WWE has figured a way around this.  Even if fans won't boo the chosen wrestler.  Fans WILL boo the push.

That's why they have started utilizing guys like Corbin and Mahal as top heels.  Everyone knows these guys aren't very good.  But WWE fans will boo that they are being pushed and it is the reaction WWE wants their heels to get. So it looks good on tv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have a theory.
> 
> Heels that are good at their jobs have started to get more of a mixed reaction.  Some fans appreciate their work so they cheer for them.
> 
> ...



Man if this was true WWE would be actual geniuses. I just don't buy that they are this clever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Ellsworth getting the Enzo treatment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Come on man.  Miz is way above Enzo.  He works a safe match that gets "this is awesome" chants more often than not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

But me taking miz serious is the same level as taking enzo serious if we being honest.

Just a guy who can talk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 10, 2017)

Honestly speaking the only guys who can credibly beat Lesnar are Reigns, Joe or Strowman.
Styles on the other hand isn't booked as much as an unbearable beast but rather the best wrestler. So he's more beatable. Miz cheating to win the WWE title is far more believable than him affecting the Universal title scene.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

I agree.  He had a chance when he was on Smackdown.  Raw has too many monsters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly speaking the only guys who can credibly beat Lesnar are Reigns, Joe or Strowman.
> Styles on the other hand isn't booked as much as an unbearable beast but rather the best wrestler. So he's more beatable. Miz cheating to win the WWE title is far more believable than him affecting the Universal title scene.


since when was wrestling credible?

I thought the point of this and indy wrestling was to suspend our disbelief


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly speaking the only guys who can credibly beat Lesnar are Reigns, Joe or Strowman.
> Styles on the other hand isn't booked as much as an unbearable beast but rather the best wrestler. So he's more beatable. Miz cheating to win the WWE title is far more believable than him affecting the Universal title scene.




For aj. He's a guy I don't expect to beat Brock unless a Eddie situation happens. But best believe I bet he could still fight his ass off.


Remember cm punk vs Brock?

I loved that


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Brock will be lazy in the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Also I expect Charlotte to win.  I imagined a video package.  This match has no build.  But it would be easy to create a nice video package for Charlotte/Alexa.  I don't know how you do that for Natalya/Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

damn the marks were annoying me with Ambrose backstory so I linked it to them 

Time for them to learn real life


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Ambrose is going to eliminate Seth at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose is going to eliminate Seth at the Royal Rumble.


They should have Ambrose off tv for a while once he's turned on the Shield at Survivor Series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2017)

whelp looks like KO and Sami are back on Tuesday 

I


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 10, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Emma, who will go by Tenille Dashwood, her real name, was in talks with Stardom to start when her non-compete ended, but negotiations have fallen through as her asking price of $2,000 per match, plus first class tickets and full creative control weren't thought to be economically or business prudent by that company
> 
> Ghost bout to have a field day lmao



Full creative control!? This bitch thinks she's Hulk Hogan


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp looks like KO and Sami are back on Tuesday
> 
> I


It's a work to set up their interference at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Full creative control!? This bitch thinks she's Hulk Hogan


Tbf.  Emma gets hurt a lot.  She shouldn't wrestle these hardcore matches that indie wrestlers are forced to work unless she gets well compensated..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Tbf.  Emma gets hurt a lot.  She shouldn't wrestle these hardcore matches that indie wrestlers are forced to work unless she gets well compensated..



Emma is asking for more money than Cody Rhodes does to do indy shows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

2016 Extreme Rules main event was so fucking good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Emma asking money like she gonna generate that type of money in the box office


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

What about $500 per match and tickets in coach?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth getting the Enzo treatment.



Ellsworth already smashed that ass multiple times


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

if emma was getting 2,000 a match in wwe i see why wrestlers are just happy to be there


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2017)

Emma my girl but she want too much. She'd be better off doing porn anyway instead of wasting time in the women's indy scene.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Drunk AF watching this aj collection


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


The bumps Ellsworth took were worth it because of that bronco buster he took.  But honestly this should be the end of his run.  We shouldn't see him as Carmella's valet anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> The bumps Ellsworth took were worth it because of that bronco buster he took.  But honestly this should be the end of his run.  We shouldn't see him as Carmella's valet anymore.


His contract is probably running out soon. All things considered dude did pretty good for himself. Probably made some good connections backstage too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2017)

Ellsworth is gonna go back to the indies and be able to command like 10x what he used to just because he's a former WWE star now. Hopefully he doesn't fuck it up like Emma and thinks he should make as much as a main eventer.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Ellsworth has more of a character and is a better talker than 90% of the roster.  And he sells decently.  WWE sure they want to let him leave?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth has more of a character and is a better talker than 90% of the roster.  And he sells decently.  WWE sure they want to let him leave?



An Ellsworth/Enzo tag team would make the internet freak the fuck out at how two guys who cant wrestle are more over their precious Adam Cole

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 11, 2017)

What the fuck is this Throw Dice feature under More Options after you make a post? Like what use is this? FFS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

I threw the dice.  I'm not sure what happened or what it means..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Hopefully the new Paige rumor is true.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Hyped for tonight.  Going to attend the NXT show in Riverside.  Iconic Duo, Almas, and more are in town.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Smh.  The Smackdown women are heels at this point.  The man has a family!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm a eat Carmella booty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 11, 2017)

Imagine Face CM Punk vs Heel AJ Styles

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 11, 2017)

CM Punk's elbowdrop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

I'm disappointed dude.  Going to the NXT show in Riverside tonight.  Dakota Kai is not in town!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

God Movement is dead right?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Dunno.  Man United lost some matches and he disappeared.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Shit bugs me when my internet buds stop posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit bugs me when my internet buds stop posting.


Sorry dude. Been busy today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sorry dude. Been busy today.


why you been busy


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2017)

Everyone lost interest, something big needs to happen but it won't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

what you been up to saf


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why you been busy


NXT Riverside is tonight dude!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> what you been up to saf


life's been....tolerable. to say the least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Everyone lost interest, something big needs to happen but it won't.


This sadly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> NXT Riverside is tonight dude!



give us the results and have fun



[S-A-F] said:


> life's been....tolerable. to say the least.


same don't take it for granted brother


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Who the fuck are the Street Profits?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who the fuck are the Street Profits?


a tag team that's going to be majorly over in nxt.

one of the dudes, I believe Montez, is described to have outstanding charisma.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nah they'll be big.


Maybe, so far I'm not impressed with what little I've seen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

I always get compliments for my Banks Club shirt.

(Available online).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2017)

I just got a Macbook and holy shit the battery life is god awful  Gets as gassed as fast as a Bill Goldberg .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2017)

Also NJPW is also aiming at the India market.

Kinda figured that is where the money is .

The figures that country alone can pull are fucking gold


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

Guys.  Drew McIntyre stinks.  Get the belt off that man immediately!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2017)

NJPW should target China too. 3 Billion potential customers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

NXT Riverside was great.

I think Ronda Rousey and another one of the horse women were in attendance.

The Street Profits were over asf.

The women's match was probably the match of the night.  Peyton Royce is even better looking in person.

Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong got tons of crowd participation and they really worked a strong match too.

Really fun show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just got a Macbook and holy shit the battery life is god awful  Gets as gassed as fast as a Bill Goldberg .


Shouldn't have listened to the appletards. 



Rukia said:


> Guys.  Drew McIntyre stinks.  Get the belt off that man immediately!


He's been champ since like August and I don't think he's had one significant feud yet until just recently with Cien. 

That's bad. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shouldn't have listened to the appletards.
> 
> 
> He's been champ since like August and I don't think he's had one significant feud yet until just recently with Cien.
> ...


Nah I got it as a hook up . It was nice of them but after having it fully charged in half an hour it was down to 30 %


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Jinder vs HHH.  Dream match incoming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Confirmation Rousey was at the show.  The women's match was great.  I wonder if they are just going to work the same match at Takeover though?  House shows have burned me right before the PPV before.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

About Paige coming back and possibly being on Raw.  I could see her coming back and immediately feuding with Alexa.  She's going to lose that feud if it happens.  And that doesn't mean that WWE brought her back to be a jobber, but she needs to prove that she is useful and that she wants to be here.  Using her name to boost the champion a little more makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2017)

Found myself randomly listening to stories about the Owen Hart incident last night. JR said he had to say the news to the public with only ten seconds of being told about the incident.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shouldn't have listened to the appletards.
> 
> 
> He's been champ since like August and I don't think he's had one significant feud yet until just recently with Cien.
> ...



Well they haven't had a take over since August


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> About Paige coming back and possibly being on Raw.  I could see her coming back and immediately feuding with Alexa.  She's going to lose that feud if it happens.  And that doesn't mean that WWE brought her back to be a jobber, but she needs to prove that she is useful and that she wants to be here.  Using her name to boost the champion a little more makes all the sense in the world.




I'd take Paige vs asuka at mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 12, 2017)

The problem with Drew McIntyre is that he's 6'7 275. This is a dude the size of Baron Corbin going up against nothing but an endless supply of vanilla midgets. It's not believable if he doesn't just destroy them every week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2017)

Orton and KO been shit talking each other a lot on Twitter lately. I know their friends IRL so its just banter between them but possible seeds being laid for a feud in the future?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

I hope Joe is the sole Survivor.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Heels don't go back in the ring when they are outnumbered.  That story about Zayn and Owens is bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

NF Survivor Series

Match 1: traditional survivor series match.

Best avatar Sig  combo

Team Saf vs Team Placid 


Match 2

Gibbs hosting the bra and panties match

Match 3
Dean ambrose vs Dean Ambrose

Match 4 
John Cena vs Jake Cena "Thor as special guest ref."

Match 5
Buried alive match
Soultaker vs God Movement

Special announcement segment from Khris

Main event for the NF title 
WAD vs Ghost vs Rukia

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Strowman > Orton
Angle > Shane
Joe > Nakamura
Jason Jordan = Bobby Roode
Balor < Cena
Nia > Tamina
Sasha = Charlotte
Asuka > Becky
Paige > Naomi
Alicia Fox = Carmella

How is SD going to win these matches?  @WhatADrag any idea??  Does Raw just sweep?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman > Orton
> Angle > Shane
> Joe > Nakamura
> Jason Jordan = Bobby Roode
> ...



 Power of bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Just have Raw sweep.  Smackdown can win the women's champion v champion match and the Usos can win.  Raw should win everything else.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Survivor Series weekend is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton and KO been shit talking each other a lot on Twitter lately. I know their friends IRL so its just banter between them but possible seeds being laid for a feud in the future?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman > Orton
> Angle > Shane
> Joe > Nakamura
> Jason Jordan = Bobby Roode
> ...




I don't think they will.

I'm just in for the great matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm dead


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> NF Survivor Series
> 
> Match 1: traditional survivor series match.
> 
> ...


Match 2 will be MOTN


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

Collecting a paycheck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)

Better collect n save up before its to late

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2017)

WWE Ride Along is awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Well they haven't had a take over since August


Yeah but he should be in a decent feud by now.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 12, 2017)

I know I'm late but what the actual fuck is this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

There's one more thing Ellsworth needs to do before he leaves.  I get it.  He deserves this.  He has been obnoxious for a long time.  And he deserved his comeuppance.  You know who else deserves their comeuppance though?  Carmella.  She manipulated Ellsworth and used him as a pawn this entire time.  WWE shouldn't forget that.

So I propose that Carmella cashes in, and fails because Ellsworth screws her over somehow.  It would be perfect.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I know I'm late but what the actual fuck is this



That awkwardness lmao

Look at Becky trying so hard not to laugh while walking away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2017)

afgpride said:


> I know I'm late but what the actual fuck is this


Shit looks like its gonna lead to a scene where they're all scissoring.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2017)

This week is Randy Savage week and all week will be a tribute to the greatest of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Edge n Christian podcast pretty fire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Epic Raw on tonight guys.  Get your dvr ready if you can't be at home for the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Jinder accepts hhh challenge.

Is this what jinder is getting instead of the wwe title back?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jinder accepts hhh challenge.
> 
> Is this what jinder is getting instead of the wwe title back?


I think it's good news if you were worried Jinder would just win the title right back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jinder accepts hhh challenge.
> 
> Is this what jinder is getting instead of the wwe title back?


If it keeps him the fuck away from the WWE Title and facilitates his return to the midcard then I'm happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

is Triple H finally losing his mind? why in the hell would he challenge Jinder?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jinder accepts hhh challenge.
> 
> Is this what jinder is getting instead of the wwe title back?


I hope Hunter buries him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

HHH is definitely going to job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

HHH jobbing to Jinder is both the stupidest and most hilarious thing in wrestling history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey @Rukia they have the women wrestlers doing the Shield powerbomb up now


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Poor Ellsworth.  Keep in mind he was used and manipulated by Carmella.  That's the storyline here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH is definitely going to job.



I WANT TO SEE JINDER KICK OUT OF THE PEDIGREE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

The fans were really happy when AJ won the title.  Part of that is Jinder.  Jinder was doing his job.  Top notch heel heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Jinder needs to reclaim the title and have a feud with AJ that is on the level of Eddie Guerrero vs JBL

Jinder is the top heel in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Neville is coming back guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Thor you're a Reigns fan who cares what you think 


Rukia , If he is coming back , dude will look like the biggest puss and WWE will punish him .


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2017)

Checked preview main event for tonight. Enthusiasm down 100 percent .


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thor you're a Reigns fan who cares what you think
> 
> 
> Rukia , If he is coming back , dude will look like the biggest puss and WWE will punish him .



Shut your whore mouth. I'm a Finn Baylor fan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Shut your whore mouth. I'm a Finn Baylor fan!




Who happens to be a short vanilla midget who can't talk like baby girl


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Checked preview main event for tonight. Enthusiasm down 100 percent .


No Paige is a thumbs down show.  And I especially want her to steal Bayley's spot on the SS team.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who happens to be a short vanilla midget who can't talk like baby girl



vanilla midgets are more over than da big baby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> vanilla midgets are more over than da big baby


 

I'm just trying to fill in for God movement since it's apparent he left

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

If Raw invades this week.  Titus Brand needs to be allowed to beat the shit out of someone.  Even fucking Mojo Rawley was part of that SD invasion team!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2017)

Eddie should have had a much longer reign.

Fuck, Just Beat a Lizard.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't care what any of these wrestlers think.  Sasha represents the legacy of Eddie Guerrero.  What does she think??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If Raw invades this week.  Titus Brand needs to be allowed to beat the shit out of someone.  Even fucking Mojo Rawley was part of that SD invasion team!


Yeah sadly Smackdown gonna get severely rekted 



[S-A-F] said:


> Eddie should have had a much longer reign.
> 
> Fuck, Just Beat a Lizard.



Nah from what I heard, ratings were pretty bad and it was getting to Eddie. He felt like shit cause Smackdown wasn't doing as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Aw shit.  Miz gonna get triple powerbombed tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Raw can really put up a decent number tonight if they deliver a good show.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Paige return likely tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn.  Why is Miz burying Corbin like this??

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Hmm, recapping SD invasion a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, recapping SD invasion a few weeks ago.


Tomorrow is the payback


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

FFS, Steph back on TV again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

bow down to the queen  

Queen shovel


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn Stephanie just plain hated 
She can't even have a face run


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

And here comes Kurt to be neutered.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Slap him Stephanie!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Steph  please for once just be nice about the heelness


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah sadly Smackdown gonna get severely rekted
> 
> 
> 
> Nah from what I heard, ratings were pretty bad and it was getting to Eddie. He felt like shit cause Smackdown wasn't doing as well.


That's more JBL's fault than Eddie's.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Lmao Angle get owned!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Holy shit that reaction to Jason Jordan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Steph burying Jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually Stephanie got a right to go in

Imagine picking Jason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's more JBL's fault than Eddie's.


Yeah but Eddie was a prideful guy and wanted to bring Vinnie a great feud and show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Angle getting destroyed!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

damn people cheered Angle breaking Shane's ankles


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

LMMFAO.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Jesus stephanie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Welp Shield to the rescue.   Stopped that firing for now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

This is a good promo from Stephanie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Shield still over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

The big dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I missed Roman.  He's actually over unlike most of the roster.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Steph gangbang?


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Steph sounds like she's talking dirty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

So what was Roman out with anyway.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a good porno for Stephanie.


I agree for once.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuck sakes, Steph in rare form tonight with those burials.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what was Roman out with anyway.


Mumps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Man can they powerbomb this bitch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Stephanie needs to be put into the Bank Statement to end this segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Steph gangbang?


Sure why not


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn roman fire tonight


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Time off was good for Roman. I think his mic skill got a bit better. Also could be the fact that Roman fatigue isn't in full force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Holy shit, this company really wants Roman over if they are allowing him to have the last word on Steph.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

somebody gave Roman actually good lines for once


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm pretty sure now that Dean's turning at Survivor series. He's pissed off Shane and now he'll piss off Steph


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

When did they book Sheamus, Cesaro, and the Miz against the Shield?  I thought Roman's return was a surprise??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm surprised that Dana Brooke is in this match.  She hasn't won a match outside of Main Event all year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Please let Mickie win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

#notbayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

It's my second fave fap material, Dana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2017)

Mickie showing off more skin there in that attire then when I can remember.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

You disappoint me Atlanta.  

Kinda like your Falcons


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mickie showing off more skin there in that attire then when I can remember.


Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Paige Incoming?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn where paigr


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Paige is being saved for Survivor Series.


Either Bayley or Mickie get taken out early  on the pre-show


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's my second fave fap material, Dana


I think she's going to fall on that flip entrance of hers one of these days.  And it's going to be really embarrassing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think she's going to fall on that flip entrance of hers one of these days.  And it's going to be really embarrassing.



She might hurt herself .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

wait is that even legal?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

man fuck Bayley and her two moves of doom and her shitty ass little girl gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Someone attack that bitch bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

glad that they brought in to stop the stupid ass crowd from chanting along


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn where paigr


Back stage segment with Alexa.  It's a good way to test the waters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I hate 205 Live.  They certainly shouldn't have matches during the first two hours.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

just as WWE has ruined babyfaces , the crowds have ruined heels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

this match gave this thread cancer


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Drew Gulak was fantastic in that match.  He was catching everyone.  He did a great job catching Kalisto when he did that aerial move to the floor.  Usually it takes multiple guys to catch someone when they do a move like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Need to hear brock so I can pass out after.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Roman getting cheers and the last word on Steph, whatta world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Whelp unless Kane gets squashed, pretty much giving up on main event


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I love Joe during that promo.  Just smirking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't you dare be sour!

No way would WWE allow these jobbers to bury Owens and Zayn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Don't make Cesaro talk too much.  Come on writers.  Show some compassion!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Is this crowd really booing this hard


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Kurt Angle has been humiliated for a month straight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

I can't wait for smackdown.

I demand Shield army take over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Is this crowd really booing this hard


Nah some it was the sound system.

Crowd is loud though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Roman is going to lead the invasion.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2017)

Miz is too good for IC title. Guy has earned another top title run.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Miz is MVP because this isn't a wrestling show.  It's a drama.  And his ability to eat up 15-30 minutes every week is too valuable to ignore.

There's a reason WWE books Miz TV practically every week now.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Roman is going to lead the invasion.



Only question since smackdown attacked raw has been will team raw dress in raw shirt or will it be raw in shield gear swarming down from all sides?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Miz is too good for IC title. Guy has earned another top title run.


No


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> Miz is too good for IC title. Guy has earned another top title run.


If only others were given his liberties . I"m pretty sure Miz gets free reigns. 
That's why I actually consider him overrated


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I hope Jordan loses this.  It will give Kurt an excuse to remove him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan gonna beat Wyatt's ass for giving everyone the mumps. :ho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Atlanta are hypocrites. Cheered Roman, boo'd Cena.


How about you stop being a 50/50 crowd?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Cena has been gone for months.  He will get mostly cheers on Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I love how against Jordan Booker T is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

people cheering for Bray attacking Jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Roman might have a rival into the most hated WWE wrestler


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Babyface turn for Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you Wyatt!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

crowd singing hey hey goodbye  

You done goof'd WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you wyatt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

FUCK YOU JASON!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Charlotte's moonsault is so good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

seriously Vince, why the fuck haven't you learned from Rocky Maivia? 

Why are you that damn stubborn to not get it? :get

I get you know how to be a good businessman but fuck man you ruined Jason's career by giving him that same fucking gimmick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Jordan losses his spot
Paige takes over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jordan losses his spot
> Paige takes over


Guessing this goes from a 5 v5 to 1 vs 9 match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2017)

Mickie's new outfit tho. She's the hottest one out there tonite. Finally get to see them cheeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

That Savagery 


Dean Ambrose said:


> seriously Vince, why the fuck haven't you learned from Rocky Maivia? Roman Reigns
> 
> Why are you that damn stubborn to not get it? :get
> 
> I get you know how to be a good businessman but fuck man you ruined Jason's career by giving him that same fucking gimmick


Fixed


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guessing this goes from a 5 v5 to 1 vs 9 match


Everyone gets in the ring

They all slowly turn towards her


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Brocky saving us from Jason's shitty promo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Legend said:


> That Savagery
> 
> Fixed



Thanks for the update


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Jordan laughed when he threw that "dad" in there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Everyone gets in the ring
> 
> They all slowly turn towards her


for some reason Roman comes out and says hi babygurl.

Suddenly a massacre.....bah gawd Drag! Somebody stop the damn porn!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

crowd going over for themselves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

fuck Paul burying the marriage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

This promo is missing something.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Those definitive victories aren't that great.  Jinder Mahal?  Shane McMahon?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

that's a lot of positives to AJ compared them shitting on Jinder 

also fuck I'm sure that guy who proposed looks stupid right now


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

That promo was fire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Booker T not making sense


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan is trending.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Booker T is hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Booker T is retarded


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Wtf is booker talking about


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Booker representing Smackdown!!!!

He's the traitor


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

LMAO Booker


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Booker T is Shane's mole.  It all makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Smart move by the Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Ambrose is a scumbag. Attacking a man in a neck brace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

The Miz running off like that was creative's way of poking fun at the KO/Sami Zayn situation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose is a scumbag. Attacking a man in a neck brace.


Hey it was self defense


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey it was self defense


In what way? Axel wasn't threatening him at all. Don't be making excuses because your fav is a scumbag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose is a scumbag. Attacking a man in a neck brace.


Babyfaces beat up injured people on WWE now.  Haven't you been watching those beat downs Ellsworth has been catching.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Mickie's new outfit tho. She's the hottest one out there tonite. Finally get to see them cheeks.


this was not the first time she wore that, check out Mania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuck you Fat Wyatt!! 

You so jealous of Jason Jordan, you just had to go there and cheap shot his knee because you yourself can’t even run 500meters.

Fuck your STD fat ass!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In what way? Axel wasn't threatening him at all. Don't be making excuses because your fav is a scumbag


Not Dean's fault that Axel is made of toilet paper


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

These Shield dudes might be popular, guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Actually want New Day to win on Sunday but I know they won't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually want New Day to win on Sunday but I know they won't.



The rage of the fangirls would be massive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Kane's promo is awful


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

What?  Miz, Sheamus, and Cesaro are buddies with Kane?  Michael Cole, that's bullshit!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Kane has a better weave than Sasha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

We need a song from Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kane has a better weave than Sasha


Stop.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Damn.  Lita got wiped out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan sounds like a fucking kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

LMAO people really fucking hate Jordan. He's the baby Reigns in terms of heat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

This is career suicide for Jason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Have Jason turn Heel and attack Angle for denying him the spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

fucking Steph got fucking cheers. Holy shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Jason Jordan heel turn incoming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

LMAO Jordan got Steph cheers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Setting up HHH/Angle for Mania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

WHAT IS THIS SHIT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

HHH to bury Jordan and put him out of his misery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

HHH about to bury Jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Pedigree him!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Lol Booker T.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

dat Jason Jordan. Putting young diva like Steph and young up and comer HHH over


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

That's more like it.  Now these teams are good.


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank You based DAD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

HHH has a scragglier beard than Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

The Miz was right. Kurt just let HHH pedigree his son in front of him. Bad Father.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

so that's why Hunter was also wrestling in Euro tour. He was getting in ring shape


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

God damn this survivor series match flames

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Kurt and HHH are both Shield members now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Other than Orton and Cena SD's team is too green or outmatched. However Orton is the Survivor Series GOAT so he can do his thing and if Super Cena comes to play SD has more firepower. But Braun, Joe, Balor and HHH? Too much firepower.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Shane needs to replace shitters like Nakamura and Roode with Undertaker and Goldberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

whelp Survivor series went from shit to good real fast 

I thought Ambrose and Rollins and Usos were gonna have to carry this PPV


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Smackdown can't win either Survivor Series match.  Not straight up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

I hate this big bad wolf smoking commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kurt and HHH are both Shield members now.


That's why Kurt picked him           Smackdown vs The Shield


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Balor is gonna put on the Demon facepaint and turn the Survivor Series match into the biggest farce ever.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane needs to replace shitters like Nakamura and Roode with Undertaker and Goldberg.


Taker too old now. Honestly Ziggler for Roode as Ziggler has a decent SS record being a sole survivor twice. Give Rusev Nakamura's spot as he always has dominant showings there too and usually requires 2 or 3 people to take him out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

What is this bullshit?  Why are Balor and Joe fighting as a team?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Corey still trying to convince us that Shinsuke Nakamura vs anyone is a special match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Joe Joe Joe Joe Joe Joe


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is this bullshit?  Why are Balor and Joe fighting as a team?


U fucking dummy they are gonna be a team sunday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

This match should be quick.  No reason to pretend Gallows and Anderson aren't jobbers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is this bullshit?  Why are Balor and Joe fighting as a team?


Angle made them to. Plus remember they won the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic in NXT. Joe is professional enough to tag for one match with a guy he hates. He's a top guy like that. The question is can Finn not be an idiot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2017)

whelp I'm dropping out from Raw.

Rather play Borderlands


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Finn beating up his Bullet Club friends. What an asshole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Joe walking off was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Smackdown only has two worthy guys on their team.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Also did Booker just spoil the US Title match result?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Alexa ending the show? Paige has to show up. Surely?


Kane vs Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Alexa is going to be on Smackdown?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

Kalisto having his quinceañera tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia shut The fuck.up


Besides that

Survivor series weekend is officially lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown only has two worthy guys on their team.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

LMAO "Trim you beard Braun"


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2017)

Holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Good thinking using the table as a decoy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2017)

They fight in the ring but somehow the match hasn't started. Someone fire this ref.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Ref incompetence is the worst thing in the wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Oldberg doc time


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

@WhatADrag 

Good job tonight dude.  You made some quality posts this Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2017)

Good RAW tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> Good job tonight dude.  You made some quality posts this Raw.


Its easy too when wwe puts on good shit.

I'm excited for tomorrow too.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2017)

Strowman should come out with a mask for a few week's.  The idea being that he went to hell with Kane and Kane controls him now. Sort of like when Daniel Bryan joined the Wyatts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Strowman should come out with a mask for a few week's.  The idea being that he went to hell with Kane and Kane controls him now. Sort of like when Daniel Bryan joined the Wyatts.


Too bad WWE were too cheap to use the red pyro they used in the past to signify when Kane or Undertaker had sent someone through the ring and all the way to hell.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

So, there is gonna be another title change, right?  Sin Cara or Charlotte wins tomorrow, right?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

Heard that Jordan is more hated than Roman and got Stephanie cheers. He probably can't be salvaged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Also Drew Gulak is high-key funny as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Roman was actually over af tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Joe making fun of Jason Jordan.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

this raw was the burial of jason jordan

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

hall of fame

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hall of fame


Dude will never live that down. Now every time he's puttin in work his wife will wonder about the beast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

I heard on twitter that they kicked that couple out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hall of fame


Should took the ring and throw it into the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

"WK12 floor seats are almost sold out, which is way earlier than usual. WK12 is on track to be the most successful Tokyo Dome wrestling show in 12 years."


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I heard on twitter that they kicked that couple out.


That'll teach them to interrupt the champ's segment!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't care that they got kicked out.  I do blame the crowd though.  Why the fuck would they do a chant for some nobodies marriage proposal??


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Better have a badass revenge invasion tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better have a badass revenge invasion tonight.


Raw needs to destroy Smackdown tonight. Daniel Bryan can let all the superstars in since he is back tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Kane sucks.  This is just like Sister Abigail.  WWE should pretend that it never happened.  Kane going into that hole should be the end of this run.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

When is Jinder getting his rematch? He needs to win his title back. fuck face AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> When is Jinder getting his rematch? He needs to win his title back. fuck face AJ


Dude if he wins title back Ill legit neg you forever


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude if he wins title back Ill legit neg you forever



sure, i will take credit for WWE's good booking for once in their lives.

face AJ = shit ratings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

face AJ is like face Fat Wyatt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

People are pointing out that Shane/HHH is a better Wrestlemania match than Angle/HHH.  And WWE would be able to inject some realism into the feud.  So I sort of agree.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fixed



you poor mark 

thinking face AJ > heel AJ 

phenomenal forearm is a shit finisher. heel AJ will cripple you with calf crusher and crush you with spinal tap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you poor mark
> 
> thinking face AJ > heel AJ
> 
> phenomenal forearm is a shit finisher. heel AJ will cripple you with calf crusher and crush you with spinal tap


AJ face can do more flippy shit you dirty smark . heel AJ gets exposed on mic kinda like your Jinder Mchshit


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ face can do more flippy shit you dirty smark . heel AJ gets exposed on mic kinda like your Jinder Mchshit



heel AJ is supposed to be like that you smark. he can still do all the flippy shit but at the end of the day, he still gets more flak and heat than Jason Jordan.

name me a better heel than Jinder right now on SD Live???????????????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> heel AJ is supposed to be like that you smark. he can still do all the flippy shit but at the end of the day, he still gets more flak and heat than Jason Jordan.
> 
> name me a better heel than Jinder right now on SD Live???????????????


Dammit smark Aj face has more tools at his hands And hes as over as can be. Company needs a babyface thats actually over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> heel AJ is supposed to be like that you smark. he can still do all the flippy shit but at the end of the day, he still gets more flak and heat than Jason Jordan.
> 
> name me a better heel than Jinder right now on SD Live???????????????


Shane Mcmahon.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit smark Aj face has more tools at his hands And hes as over as can be. Company needs a babyface thats actually over.



Randy and John are the face


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shane Mcmahon.



Shane is a tweener


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Jinder and Jason Jordan are the top two heels in the company right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EJ (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> heel AJ is supposed to be like that you smark. he can still do all the flippy shit but at the end of the day, he still gets more flak and heat than Jason Jordan.
> 
> name me a better heel than Jinder right now on SD Live???????????????


THERMINATHOR still post here 

You still fapping to Rikishi?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> THERMINATHOR still post here
> 
> You still fapping to Rikishi?



is dat you Flow?


----------



## EJ (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> is dat you Flow?



I hope you aren't upset about me exposing you all those years back and burying you. How have you been?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> I hope you aren't upset about me exposing you all those years back and burying you. How have you been?



exposing me? okay sure. if you say so. do you want your revenge and have a WK12 match with me?

been better. my brother John says hi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> I hope you aren't upset about me exposing you all those years back and burying you. How have you been?


Welcome back Flow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Randy and John are the face


The face that bore the place

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Nov 14, 2017)

It's ok bro. Have to come back and troll the thread up then every now and then and get my pops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The face that bore the place



you traitor. why don't you try telling that to John face to face?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

EJ said:


> It's ok bro. Have to come back and troll the thread up then every now and then and get my pops.


The CM Punk of NF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> you traitor. why don't you try telling that to John face to face?


I would but the little children would cry


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I would but the little children would cry



John has more burying powers than Triple H


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> John has more burying powers than Triple H


Child please. Once HHH runs WWE, his burying powers will be so strong that he'll add theNielson to the Daniel


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Child please. Once HHH runs WWE, his burying powers will be so strong that he'll add theNielson to the Daniel



wrong, he'll rename bryan to daniel danielson


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> wrong, he'll rename bryan to daniel danielson


He'll rename him to CM Punk and then wrestle and bury him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He'll rename him to CM Punk and then wrestle and bury him



Stone Cold Daniel Danielson sounds better and Triple H will finally achieve his dream of burying Stone Cold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Stone Cold Daniel Danielson sounds better and Triple H will finally achieve his dream of burying Stone Cold


Then he wakes up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Man I fell asleep before RAW yesterday. But I saw the video where Angle's "son" was mad about not being on the team. Why did they make him have his voice tremble like that?

.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Jason Jordan's acting lessons is finally paying off. Although I admit, that he still needs a bit more practice. But he'll get there soon.

He's the biggest heel on RAW. No one can accomplish that feat in such a short period of time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Thor vs Dean on the last page was like watching Orton vs Wyatt inside an abandoned house all over again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thor vs Dean on the last page was like watching Orton vs Wyatt inside an abandoned house all over again.



don't be jelly nao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Y'all need to take that shit to a Punjabi Prison match.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

Gawd I need more Teschsmasher in my life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

The Asstastic was the best move in wrestling history tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

In roman reigns logic Jason Jordan the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm going to miss Smackdown tonight.  I have mentioned this before.  I'm old.  There's a retirement dinner for someone at work.  -shrug-


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Got damn you old


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Asstastic was the best move in wrestling history tbh.



you're a closet rikishi fan!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

This boy Rukia been watching since before the Hogan era.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

No wonder rukia never watches new Japan. Grandpa can't stay awake past 10.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Rukia was there for the post world war 2 rebuilding era when Rikidozan ruled Japanese wrestling with Classy Freddie Blassie.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Rukia just like his avatar.

A dinosaur

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thor vs Dean on the last page was like watching Orton vs Wyatt inside an abandoned house all over again.


this joke was as bad as suffering succotash .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2017)

the sack of potatoes slam


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Gonna watch  Smackdown tonight because I missed RAW. Will be interesting to see what happens when DB returns.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better have a badass revenge invasion tonight.


Triple H will lead it as Angle is too much of a pussy to do it himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

I heard wwe canceled one of their India tours.

Wonder if its true


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard wwe canceled one of their India tours.
> 
> Wonder if its true


It is indeed true. I have an "inside" source.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

miz vs corbin/sin cara bathroom break

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Charlotte dedicated tonight's match to Ric.  WWE should have her lose clean.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Nah. They had the 30 for 30 special this week though. And I'm sure WWE put a gun in her mouth and forced her to dedicate the match to him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm getting ready to buy my tickets for SS. The card has improved to the point that I have to be there in person. Damn. Another wrestling show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Shane has the troops out tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Daniel cutting a decent promo tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

This flames


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

please let him wrestle WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Daniel spitting fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Take Shane out, and put Daniel Bryan in. Match gets a hundred times better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

So Botch Cara vs Borin Corbin to start off the night.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Really liked Daniels promo. Seemed to really get the crowd into it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Hmm, so they are going with Corbin to face Miz.  Also was he selling that arm after hitting running into the ring post or was that a minor injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

I can't imagine how long that bathroom lines are gonna be during this match

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I can't imagine how long that bathroom lines are gonna be during this match


I already have my camping tent ready

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Relax Dwight


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn so I guess the tension between Stephanie and Angle is setting up Angle's departure at WM.

Makes sense...it's November.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

If only Dwight had that same.energy on the court

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn so I guess the tension between Stephanie and Angle is setting up Angle's departure at WM.
> 
> Makes sense...it's November.


Angles departure from what?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

The E I mean. I'm guessing he might only stay for a year? Looking up to see if there's any news on it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn so I guess the tension between Stephanie and Angle is setting up Angle's departure at WM.
> 
> Makes sense...it's November.


He's not departing though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Flair vs Hart up next.  Should be an interesting match to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> The E I mean. I'm guessing he might only stay for a year? Looking up to see if there's any news on it.


Probably won't get any news till April so for now it seems Kurt vs HHH will go as planned.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Look at my boo


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm speculating guys. I'm saying that it could set him up to depart from the GM role at WM.

EDIT: Yeah I can't find anything. I think there was a report earlier in the year saying that he would just stick around until next WM but definitely nothing recent at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably won't get any news till April so for now it seems Kurt vs HHH will go as planned.


Should be Shane/HHH.  That's the money match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> The E I mean. I'm guessing he might only stay for a year? Looking up to see if there's any news on it.


He might lose his gm job but if he's healthy and can continue to.wrestle he's not going anywhere


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Missed SD so far because work and studying for a test tomorrow. Who won the US Title match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD so far because work and studying for a test tomorrow. Who won the US Title match?


Corbin decent match.

Aj n daniel killed their segment might want to go back n watch that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

So the Queen vs the Goddess should be a good match to watch at Survivor Series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Charlotte/Bliss makes more sense.  Does this make room for Paige on team Smackdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

man so many title changes lately


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

That's my goat!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

You deserve it 

No she doesn't 

She's already won the titles


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

I sort of wish they should have done this earlier than this last minute to get people to subscribe to the network.  The build between the Queen and the Goddess should have been worth it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD so far because work and studying for a test tomorrow. Who won the US Title match?


Baron Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Charlotte v. Bliss. Makes sense. Good. Paige for team SD then?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

guessing that if the whole Raw roster is here they'll spare Charlotte from a beatdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> I sort of wish they should have done this earlier than this last minute to get people to subscribe to the network.  The build between the Queen and the Goddess should have been worth it.




No one is gonna subscribe to the network for bliss vs Charlotte let's be real

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Baron Corbin.



You do know whether it was Botch Cara or Borin Corbin they are at a disadvantage against the Miz with his guys there.   Though Sin Cara could have been a better with the promos as they could have gone with his Scooby Doo version of just dancing out what he is saying and have John Cena interpret.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Borderland Brothers next week.  WWE better be ready to cut a check to gearbox software.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn video makes me wanna fight Rowan


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Usos lmao


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow the USOS mic skills have improved significantly since I watched last time. Which was last year. Awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know whether it was Botch Cara or Borin Corbin they are at a disadvantage against the Miz with his guys there.   Though Sin Cara could have been a better with the promos as they could have gone with his Scooby Doo version of just dancing out what he is saying and have John Cena interpret.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Borderland Brothers next week.  WWE better be ready to cut a check to gearbox software.



we just need a WWE Handsome Jack and we're good


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is gonna subscribe to the network for bliss vs Charlotte let's be real


No one is going to subscribe for Bliss/Nattie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> No one is going to subscribe for Bliss/Nattie


I know i was just responding to him saying that the bliss Charlotte match needed more build

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

everyone's tuning in only for HHH you guys 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

So are Kevin and Sami going out to be slaughtered then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> So are Kevin and Sami going out to be slaughtered then.


I hope not . They legit haven't cared about the Raw vs Smackdown feud so being brutally beaten makes no sense .


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

this raw vs smackdown shit was a waste if raw don't invade tonight.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> this raw vs smackdown shit was a waste if raw don't invade tonight.


Don't worry rukia gonna invade with the nursing home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

RAW invasion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Welp here comes Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

lol aren't the announcers supposed to have outrage that the other team is on their show.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

KO and Sami left. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Haha wtffff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol, Sami and Kevin bailing on SD.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Is Cena there?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Cena, then HHH


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Dem Sage Punches.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2017)

Savage was da cream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

Lol, those Sage punches were not effective on Strowman.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

No Cena or Orton?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Incomplete beatdown, no Cena& Orton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes!!! Get rekted Smackdown!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow someone should have made sure the crowd BOOS RAW when they showed up .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, Sami and Kevin bailing on SD.


They smart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 14, 2017)

As I said, does SD have a counter to Strowman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Incomplete beatdown, no Cena& Orton


They saving themselves for SS. Orton the SS GOAT. Can't be entering unnecessary fights before the PPV. He'll be the freshest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Shane kinda deserves this beatdown

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

lol this felt more like a burial than an exciting build up. But who knows what's in store on Sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They saving themselves for SS. Orton the SS GOAT. Can't be entering unnecessary fights before the PPV. He'll be the freshest.


 
Still though they could have helped


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope Shane is not medically cleared, and then Daniel Bryan is the 5th member.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> lol this felt more like a burial than an exciting build up. But who knows what's in store on Sunday.


If you missed Under Siege where Smackdown did this to Raw, then nah this was just legit revenge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Raiden said:


> lol this felt more like a burial than an exciting build up. But who knows what's in store on Sunday.





smackdown invaded raw twice.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Still though they could have helped


Fuck that. Why help stop and arbitrary beat-down on SD Live when I can stay the freshest and help the most by getting the win at SS where it really matters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck that. Why help stop and arbitrary beat-down on SD Live when I can stay the freshest and help the most by getting the win at SS where it really matters.


unless they get beatdowns before the show


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Smackdown sucks!  Those chumps started this fight!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

loved the fact Joe was pissed even though he wasn't attacked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> loved the fact Joe was pissed even though he wasn't attacked


Joe is like Banner, always angry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

now I wonder if Smackdown's getting the big wins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't know guys I kinda enjoyed that invasion. I know it wasn't amazing but I had fun 

Missed marking out like this even if it wasn't great


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Braun tossing Nakamura aside like the unspecial jobber he is. :ho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Braun destroying Dolph Ziggler was the biggest babyface moment in WWE history next to Hulk Hogan saving America from being taken over by Iraq when he defeated Sgt Slaughter at WM.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2017)

Someone put a Brazzers logo on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone put a Brazzers logo on the bottom right corner.


going in RAW!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> now I wonder if Smackdown's getting the big wins



Yeah I definitely think Smackdown is winning after that .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

HHH vs. Reigns at the Abu Dhabi Live Event. Who isn't this man HHH fighting this year?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Smackdown has no legitimacy left.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HHH vs. Reigns at the Abu Dhabi Live Event. Who isn't this man HHH fighting this year?


AJ Styles.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2017)

Lmao nia look like she's ready to fist the fuck outta her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Raw should sweep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2017)

Never forget your place again Shane!!  You are on the B show dumbass!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw should sweep.


Charlotte > Bliss
Usos > The Bar
RAW isn't sweeping. Plus there is no way the 5v5 Men's Match doesn't have some shenanigans in it (Jordan, and KO/Zayn)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao nia look like she's ready to fist the fuck outta her.


Bayley looks so uncomfortable in a "heel" role.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone put a Brazzers logo on the bottom right corner.




im hard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 14, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao nia look like she's ready to fist the fuck outta her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw should sweep.


Miz the worse current champ tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2017)

Why is Braun letting himself controlled by Angle???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2017)

Braun teaming up with the Shield to fight Smackdown is like Goku putting Frieza on the Universe 7 team for the Tournament of Power.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone put a Brazzers logo on the bottom right corner.



Interesting thing with the invasion with the women was that Raw took the SD women by surprise while SD went face to face. 

Also any news on the WWE India tour.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Okay, I have my entire trip booked. But I don't have Survivor Series tickets yet.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

I liked a lot of aspects of the Raw invasion.  Watching the Titus Brand beat down a member of the New Day proves that there is at least some justice in the WWE.  Zayn and Owens evacuating the ring was brilliant.  And Smackdown was doomed when they bailed.  I like some of the people that weren't there.  I think this was a big hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

What the fuck?  Half the India tour was cancelled?  I thought Jinder was supposed to make those fans more interested???


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay, I have my entire trip booked. But I don't have Survivor Series tickets yet.



you getting nxt tickets?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

I will have to look into it.  I'm not getting in with a lot of time to get to get to the arena on Saturday.  I don't know if it's because it is the weekend before Thanksgiving week or what.. but a lot of flights to Houston are sold out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2017)

That's cool just watch with us then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What the fuck?  Half the India tour was cancelled?  I thought Jinder was supposed to make those fans more interested???



india is a dangerous place

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What the fuck?  Half the India tour was cancelled?  I thought Jinder was supposed to make those fans more interested???



Non Indian citizen of a minority origin = no sells.  Hindi speaking local guy with inring skills would be only thing.

That or Vince buys an ipl team


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Man, I love Miz.  But @WhatADrag is right.

Corbin/Miz is definitely the bathroom break match on this card.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

And also. I think this is the best card WWE has put together all year.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What the fuck?  Half the India tour was cancelled?  I thought Jinder was supposed to make those fans more interested???



India is supposed to be a long therm play, but I guess WWE needs to learn the hardway that fans all over the world like good booking and storytelling then just being pandered too. Jinder would have had more success if they actually built him up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2017)

Indians are the biggest marks in the world who only love the strongest wrestlers like Goldberg or Cena. The simple fact is that most of them are also poor af.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Indians are the biggest marks in the world who only love the strongest wrestlers like Goldberg or Cena. The simple fact is that most of them are also poor af.



Which is why they should have booked Jinder to look stronger, the guy looks incredible and is one of the physically intimidating guys on the roster, but if you actually watched any of his matches he looks like a joke and if you look at his history you can't take the guy seriously.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Which is why they should have booked Jinder to look stronger, the guy looks incredible and is one of the physically intimidating guys on the roster, but if you actually watched any of his matches he looks like a joke and if you look at his history you can't take the guy seriously.



it doesn't matter if none of them can afford the ticket to watch their hero live

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> it doesn't matter if none of them can afford the ticket to watch their hero live



Shhhh, don't tell WWE that.

I imagine the network subscriptions would be cheap as hell to compensate, probably like $6.99 assuming they can make a profit with that number.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Shhhh, don't tell WWE that.
> 
> I imagine the network subscriptions would be cheap as hell to compensate, probably like $6.99 assuming they can make a profit with that number.



they don't even have a dime on dem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they don't even have a dime on dem



Give the subscriptions away, put 50 ads per hour of content

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

It's true what Ghost says. Meltzer also pointed this out.  India isn't a wealthy country. Lots of people. But lots of poverty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

I heard New Day might job so Shield has something to do in the 5 vs 5 match.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

China is the bigger market, they also have a huge hardon for streaming services. Start up a serious territory in China and you could get a million subscribers to the network easily. Starting their own territories back up will probably be the next big step for WWE, have a year WCW show that includes matches and rosters from all the individual territories and you got some hype going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> China is the bigger market, they also have a huge hardon for streaming services. Start up a serious territory in China and you could get a million subscribers to the network easily. Starting their own territories back up will probably be the next big step for WWE, have a year WCW show that includes matches and rosters from all the individual territories and you got some hype going.


Plus they are our overlords so lets get used to them to forcing us to watch chinese wrestlera wreck Brock lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Ellsworth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth.



Ellsworth probably got so much ass from desperate ringrats in the last year. I ain't even worried about him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2017)

WWE creative won't get better until Vince dies. Even then no guarantee if Steph gets her hands on it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2017)

ellsworth and peyton royce were banging each other

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> WWE creative won't get better until Vince dies. Even then no guarantee if Steph gets her hands on it.



Does this cuck do anything but come here to bitch about Vince? Does he even watch wrestling?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth.


 

Replace this with Ellsworth and Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Stephanie is a bigger shit bag then Vince. She clearly understands what made Vince get so much heat, but doesn't understand is that Vince let people get one over on him and he would rarely come out on top at the end of any high profile feud. Stephanie only knows how to emasculate the wrestlers.

I think HHH has the best prospects of any of the inheritors, but stephanie is just going to drag him down. Shane and Dunn need to win the power struggle.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2017)

Future endeavoured


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2017)

Dunn is terrible at his job and Shane is booked like prime Hulk Hogan. I really don't know which side I want to win. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Stephanie is a bigger shit bag then Vince. She clearly understands what made Vince get so much heat, but doesn't understand is that Vince let people get one over on him and he would rarely come out on top at the end of any high profile feud. Stephanie only knows how to emasculate the wrestlers.
> 
> I think HHH has the best prospects of any of the inheritors, but stephanie is just going to drag him down. Shane and Dunn need to win the power struggle.


The fact you put Dung makes me sad


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact you put Dung makes me sad



The factions are basically Dunn and Shane vs Steph and Trips. Its a shitty future but Steph's gotta go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The factions are basically Dunn and Shane vs Steph and Trips. Its a shitty future but Steph's gotta go.


How about hunter and Shane ?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How about hunter and Shane ?



Sadly we can't have a wonderful world, both are package deals.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2017)

He got paid the best he has ever had for like a year and he also got to travel the world in that time. He'll also be able to book himself at any wrestling promotion now for the remainder of his career. Ellsworth should be very happy. Congrats to him finding success after initially just being a one time only squash jobber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Sadly we can't have a wonderful world, both are package deals.


How about steph, shane, hunter?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Kuya said:


> He got paid the best he has ever had for like a year and he also got to travel the world in that time. He'll also be able to book himself at any wrestling promotion now for the remainder of his career. Ellsworth should be very happy. Congrats to him finding success after initially just being a one time only squash jobber.


He also got to make out with a diva


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Indians are the biggest marks in the world who only love the strongest wrestlers like Goldberg or Cena. The simple fact is that most of them are also poor af.



I'm in this fb group that's mostly Indians. I'm in it for the lolz.


There was like a picture between aj n Brock and the question was who you got?

Basically all these dudes said Roman reigns

Like bitch that wasn't the question

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How about steph, shane, hunter?



Shane will probably be kept around, but I don't know if he would want to work under Stephanie. No, Steph, Shane and hunter is still worse then just Shane and Dunn, she is just that bad for the product.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Shane will probably be kept around, but I don't know if he would want to work under Stephanie. No, Steph, Shane and hunter is still worse then just Shane and Dunn, she is just that bad for the product.


Eh she sucks as entertainer now but shes good at the community service side. The company isnt just the tv product.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2017)

Dunn is the worst


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh she sucks as entertainer now but shes good at the community service side. The company isnt just the tv product.



I care about the on screen product, she actively ruins the product with her mere presence.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2017)

I suggest bring back the anonymous General Manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm in this fb group that's mostly Indians. I'm in it for the lolz.
> 
> 
> There was like a picture between aj n Brock and the question was who you got?
> ...


Just make Roman the Universal WWE heavyweight champion.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Indians are the biggest marks in the world who only love the strongest wrestlers like Goldberg or Cena. The simple fact is that most of them are also poor af.


Poor af or not I bet if Undertaker was promised on the tour they would have scrounged up some money for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I suggest bring back the anonymous General Manager.


Heel Michael Cole.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> I suggest bring back the anonymous General Manager.


We tryna watch wrestling that is good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Rewatching Smackdown. Zayn and Owens are killing it during Shane's motivational speech.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown has no legitimacy left.



Difference in the rosters is pretty sad. At least New Day and Usos get time to get more attention though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Usos have easily been the best part of Smackdown since the Superstar Shakeup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

I love that Joe came about 5 minutes later and he had three guys with him.  I like the idea that Joe was basically a lieutenant of the siege and he was given three soldiers to help him.  He arranged transportation to Charlotte and identified a separate way into the building.

What a badass!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2017)

eating contest: Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman, who wins


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Bludgeon Brothers gimmick is awful.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Carmella has a 0% chance of cashing in at Survivor Series.  Look no further than Starrcade for evidence.  Charlotte is facing Natalya in a championship match.  They aren't going to mess with that.

Also.  Carmella is ice cold right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I care about the on screen product, she actively ruins the product with her mere presence.



Well there's more factors than just tv as I said.

That's why she should just be written off tv and work as social media part of the company 

This is kinda why I judge myself for not understanding how WWE isn't just a wrestling company. It's a corporation


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose 

Aren't you glad that Dean got revenge on Shane?  Shane treated him like a fucking pest when he was on Smackdown!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Aren't you glad that Dean got revenge on Shane?  Shane treated him like a fucking pest when he was on Smackdown!!!



Yep. He even screwed him out of the title


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm basically going to be behind long haired dipshit and his mom at Survivor Series.

#banksclub


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

Surprise team Smackdown woman.  Just want to throw out some possibilities people might be missing:

Nikki Bella
Brie Bella
Emma
Lana
Ember Moon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2017)

Imagine that Roman Reigns gets injured after coming back from sickness

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2017)

Now it's hhh vs roman Dec 8th in India.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't want to imagine that.  Roman is too valuable.

Rusev, Elias, Ziggler, Anderson and Gallows, Matt Hardy, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt, Mickie James.  Not able to make it onto the show.  I get that there are only so many spots.  But that's a lot of talent on the sidelines.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2017)

Who cares


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 16, 2017)

Randy Savage week continues with one of the greatest matches in the history of wrestling.

Randy Savage vs Steamboat WM3 IC title match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2017)

Kuya said:


> eating contest: Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman, who wins


braun


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2017)

Watching the AJ collection. This Roman/AJ feud a classic. 
This was when the Club debuted attacking the Usos then jumped Roman the next week.
Just looking back they seem like they were big shit and was going to be huge in the E. 

The way they are booing Reigns here is how they are booing Jordan now. The difference is with Roman they are saying... "love or hate roman you're on your feet!"

need more roman/aj

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

I love that Booker T constantly rags on Jordan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Randy Savage week continues with one of the greatest matches in the history of wrestling.
> 
> Randy Savage vs Steamboat WM3 IC title match


Wish WWF didnt treat the Nacho man so badly

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

> - We noted last week via  that Emma, who will be using her real name Tenille Dashwood on the indies next year, was asking $2,000 per match for future post-WWE bookings. The Observer notes this week that the $2,000 per show figure is for events outside of North America in Europe, Japan or other markets. She's asking $1,500 per North American show, plus round-trip airfare, hotel and ground transportation. Emma is also asking for a 50/50 split on autograph & picture money, plus 100% of money from her own other merchandise. As noted, she's also asking for creative control. The Observer adds that this includes the ability to approve her opponents and do her own finishes. When taking bookings, Emma is asking for a 50% deposit up-front.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2017)

that's highway robbery

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2017)

Emma confirmed a dumb fuck.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2017)

when are they gonna future endeavor Bayley?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

Survivor Series 2018 in LA baby!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2017)

The Team RAW women's team led by Alicia should do a youtube video where they track down Emma and beat her down like they did Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2017)

The feud of me vs thor needs to end 

Also want a HHH vs Dean Ambrose career ending vs job match . I even have the perfect storyline for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The feud of me vs thor needs to end
> 
> *Also want a HHH vs Dean Ambrose career ending vs job match .* I even have the perfect storyline for it


Can't believe you want Ambrose to lose his job so badly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can't believe you want Ambrose to lose his job so badly.




He deserves it that just happy to be on tv bastard


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He deserves it that just happy to be on tv bastard


I know right. Easily the worst part of the SHIELD. Hope Jordan buries him on RAW next week while The Architect and Da Big Dawg abandon him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know right. Easily the worst part of the SHIELD. Hope Jordan buries him on RAW next week while The Architect and Da Big Dawg abandon him.


No one deserves a match with Jordan. Not even Sister Bray


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2017)

This is Jinder's Survivor Series dream team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2017)

I agree with Booker, there is nothing entertaining about Jordan. He's unlikable as hell too for some reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

i don't know about a wrestling show.  But I would definitely book Emma to the bedroom.  That fee would be acceptable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

I just saw Emma's latest instagram contribution. Why wouldn't you want a woman that looks like that under contract???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2017)

Been thinking about my Survivor Series predictions.

Winners:
Brock Lesnar (Raw)
Charlotte (Smackdown)
The Miz (Raw)
Men's team (Raw) - Angle and HHH survive
Women's team (Raw) - Asuka survives
The Shield (Raw)
The Usos (Smackdown)
Enzo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2017)

He didn't even get a kiss


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

Poor Otunga.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Poor Otunga.


dude shut the hell up. It's not the time to be trolling


also he means this



> _Source: People_
> 
> David Otunga and his fiance of 10 years, Grammy award winning singer and actress Jennifer Hudson, have split. According to _People_, the couple had been in the process of breaking up for several months, and Hudson received a protective order against Otunga.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2017)

Damn that was his only W

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2017)

I actually taught after school in the south side of Chicago for a little while and people there love Jennifer and talk how sweet she was.

So being legit this is probably Otunga's fault . 

WWE might fire the dude but first details need to come out


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

It's been 15 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2017)

Damn I thought they were married already.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's been 15 years.


And it will never be topped. The only highlight of the invasion angle.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2017)

Winner's

Smackdown men
Raw ladies
Miz 
Charlotte
Lesnar 
Shield 
Usos
Kalisto


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's been 15 years.


What a time that was


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's been 15 years.



WWE's finest superstars 

but dat shit is missing Triple H, Benoit, Guerrero, Batista


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

Who is the worst superstar in there? RVD?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who is the worst superstar in there? RVD?


Shane


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who is the worst superstar in there? RVD?



shut up. RVD was a legit bad ass.

Shane is the worst. His sage punches proved that wrestling is fake


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 17, 2017)

Man looking at the smackdown men's team and then realise at 37 Randy Orton is the youngest member of the team with Nakamura a couple months older.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

I know Shane is the worst wrestler.  But is he a bigger star?  He's a McMahon.  And in 2017 he still gets a really nice reaction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2017)

RVD used to be really over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

Shane is still over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2017)

Yeah Shane is over. over aged

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2017)

Almas needs to beat Drew on Saturday and this is coming from someone who's a big Drew fan. Drew can feud with Cole to set up Cole for a title push later on afterwards. He doesn't need the title anymore. Almas winning the title would be the perfect culmination of his character arc from cocky, sloppy and unfocused playboy to ruthless, focused killer.

The dice shit is rigged AF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah Shane is over. over aged


Come on give him some respect. Hes still throwing himself around at his old age.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

My main thing for Survivor Series..

No 50/50 bullshit.  No repeat of 2016. I should be able to look at the results afterwards and say that Raw outperformed Smackdown or vice-versa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Shane is still over.


What type of logic is this?
You said this like rvd is on the roster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Who is the worst superstar in there? RVD?





Rukia said:


> Who is the worst superstar in there? RVD?


RVD was over and to this day can draw a 5k house.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2017)

The worst one was probably Booker T, but that really goes to show how high caliber that segment was when Booker was probably the lowest draw.

In terms of drawing power(aggregate, not based on anyone time frame)

Austin -> The Rock -> Taker -> Angel -> RVD -> Shane ->  Jericho -> Kane/Big Show -> Booker T


Austin/rock/taker/angel should be self explanatory.

RVD is one of the most biggest draws of all time without being "the guy", extremely over where ever he went. Shane's legit drawing power is why he keeps showing up. Kane's highest point rivals Austin/Rock/Taker/Angel, but he has served as enhancement talent for a long long time. The same for big show but I don't think he was as big as kane was during his peaks but I don't think he ever hit the lows kane hit, his size is a legit draw. Jericho is probably the most consistent one here besides maybe the rock in terms of drawing, never enough to sell out a arena but is one of the best spices to a pay per view out there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> The worst one was probably Booker T, but that really goes to show how high caliber that segment was when Booker was probably the lowest draw.
> 
> In terms of drawing power(aggregate, not based on anyone time frame)
> 
> ...


Roster was so so stacked back then. What happened? Funny thing is the talent nowadays is pretty talented too but they just don't have the same hype and aura behind them that that era did.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roster was so so stacked back then. What happened? Funny thing is the talent nowadays is pretty talented too but they just don't have the same hype and aura behind them that that era did.



Vince isn't allowing anyone to get over, not till Reigns is over as a baby face. I would say we aren't doing that bad, that segment was before the brand split. The Summerslam main even was pretty hype with Stroman, Lesnar, Joe and Reigns was a high caliber match worthy of any era. 

In the future guys like Cesaro, Shaemus, the shield, Stroman, Joe, AJ styles, Kevin Owen, Miz, New Day and probably more I need to mention will be looked at pretty fondly several years from now. The roster is stacked, WWE just isn't making the best use of it, which is sad to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2017)

Because everyone these days is a likely stupid vanilla midget that can't talk or is super obnoxious and only loved by Reddit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince isn't allowing anyone to get over, not till Reigns is over as a baby face. I would say we aren't doing that bad, that segment was before the brand split. The Summerslam main even was pretty hype with Stroman, Lesnar, Joe and Reigns was a high caliber match worthy of any era.
> 
> In the future guys like Cesaro, Shaemus, the shield, Stroman, Joe, AJ styles, Kevin Owen, Miz, New Day and probably more I need to mention will be looked at pretty fondly several years from now. The roster is stacked, WWE just isn't making the best use of it, which is sad to see.


I already look at Strongman pretty fondly


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Because everyone these days is a likely stupid vanilla midget that can't talk or is super obnoxious and only loved by Reddit.


WWE has a lot of good wrestlers. And no talkers. I think that's the biggest problem.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2017)

Re-watching 2016 Survivor Series. And it came down to the Usos and the Bar. And it was great!  Really hyped for that match now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roster was so so stacked back then. What happened? Funny thing is the talent nowadays is pretty talented too but they just don't have the same hype and aura behind them that that era did.



There is no ECW or WCW to buyout talent from. There's no competition.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2017)

Kuya said:


> eating contest: Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman, who wins


Wyatt


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 17, 2017)

Randy Savage week continues with another WM classic

Ric Flair defending the WWE title against the Macho Man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

The biggest problem is talking and storylines. And they are all the fault of creative writing and Vince.
The best part about Raw was Paul talking shit to that marriage proposal which wasn't scripted.
If WWE were like how they were these last 3 weeks of building all year round we wouldn't have this problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Smh. Some dude wearing a Finn Balor shirt at the la airport.  Pretty embarrassed for him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smh. Some dude wearing a Finn Balor shirt at the la airport.  Pretty embarrassed for him.


If you see a big black dude with an ultimate warrior hat, that's me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> If you see a big black dude with an ultimate warrior hat, that's me.


You going too?!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You going too?!


Nah but he said he was at LAX and I was gonna be around there later for other shit lol


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

What time does Takeover start?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh shit NXT Takeover


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

730 est


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm at a hotel now.  Hyped asf for SS.  Worried that it's going to be like a 5 hour show.




it will be


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> it will be




I need the Miz/Corbin match strategically in the middle of the show; so I can run to the toilets.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

LMMFAO Booker T!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Someone send me a link


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Zelina Vega is a major fucking threat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Almas better win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas better win.


I don't think he will.

But please WWE.. don't kill Almas' momentum!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Peyton Royce will win tonight guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

IMO Ember is the fav with Peyton a close second. Think its too early for Kairi and Nikki has an outside chance.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Peyton, Nikki.  Nothing for them to do if they aren't Champion. One wins. One gets called up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir big PPV match for your boy Velveteen Dream.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Someone send me a link


franklin marshall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> franklin marshall


Well played.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Peyton, Nikki.  Nothing for them to do if they aren't Champion. One wins. One gets called up.


Nikki needs to get called up with Sanity IMO and its too early to call up Sanity. Peyton and Royce can be called up together now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

WWE should release Lana.  And they should move the duo to Smackdown.  Smackdown women didn't even have to qualify to make the SD team. How absurd is that??  So that roster is thin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Nigel McGuiness is underrated.  I think he's very solid on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

This seems like potentially the best wrestling weekend that WWE has given us all year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nigel McGuiness is underrated.  I think he's very solid on commentary.


McGuiness, Graves and Booker T the best 3 commentators in WWE atm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This seems like potentially the best wrestling weekend that WWE has given us all year.


Agreed. WWE, somehow turned a tragic looking SS card into a great one. Plus NXT TakeOvers are always great plus with WarGames added as a factor it'll be great.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

WWE the GOATs at Video Packages man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome promo package. Holy shit. Who is the creative genius behind the intros for all of these shows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Nigel annoys me with the way how he subtlely buries everyone by pointing out how they're always doing something wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

I saw these two at a house show. The match was really good.  But Lars is still lame. I don't care about him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Ohno has some of the worst theme music I've ever heard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Lars looks like the Ascension did the fusion dance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

>"Lars Sullivan is a giant!"
>Exactly as tall as Chris Hero


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ohno has some of the worst theme music I've ever heard.


And the worst ring attire.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Lars the new Braun?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >"Lars Sullivan is a giant!"
> >Exactly as tall as Chris Hero


OH NO!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Meh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Short match but very stiff and brutal. Feel like WWE will go in on Lars in the future.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Lars Sullivan is a bargain basement Baron Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

I hope not. He isn't even that big. I guess he's scary. But those guys have a short shelf life. They lose credibility as monsters. They move on to comedy. And then they are off the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Lars Sullivan is the guy that Braun big boots on his way to the ring that Angle has brought out to help stop Braun from brawling with Roman during the build up to their ppv match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Black wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Velveteen Dream? Piss break time.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Aleister Black


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Black wins.


What about Dream?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

God, I love Black's theme and entrance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

The subtext of this feud is that Velveteen Dream wants Black to come out of the closet, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What about Dream?


Go to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Lmao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Dream is so extra


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Say his name Aleister!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

These mind games tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Dream should win.  They gave him this absolutely dead on arrival gimmick and he's making it work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Both of these guys are digging deep into the Goldust playbook.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Is it too late for predictions tomorrow?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Velveteen Dream right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

This match is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2017)

I love this match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

To think Velveteen Dream is only 22. Man has a future for sure.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Dream won Black's respect and got him to say his name. Great storytelling in this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Funaki, Balor and Asuka. Solid trio.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

I ship BlackxDream now :blu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Asuka has an odd array of middle aged office lady attending the annual company Christmas dinner dresses.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

My dad called me and I lied and told him I was watching boxing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

#anyonebutyouEmber


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Let's go Nikki


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane is like a real life Final Fantasy character


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

New music for Kairi?  Not as good either tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Kairi Sane is the second female in the rpg that you run across who is a love interest and has the more awesome personality but eventually loses out to the boring first girl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Peyton Royce, much like Emma, is an Australian woman that isn't really that hot but people will tell you she's a 10 and shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My dad called me and I lied and told him I was watching boxing.


He'd probably disown you if he knew you still watched wwe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> He'd probably disown you if he knew you still watched wwe.


Acting as if he hasn't already disowned Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

I remember watching wrestling when I was in high school and my dad constantly griped that I was too old for this shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Sane was so late on that pin breakup. Pretty sure that was a 3. Expected Ember to win and she did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Damn Nikki took all 3 finishers in 1 match. And she took the powerbomb spot on the outside too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Ember


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm surprised the crowd likes Ember this month. She has a lot of work to do to be ready for the main roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Asuka should've kicked her head off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Joe Joe Joe Joe


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

KO & Joe in attendance too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised the crowd likes Ember this month. She has a lot of work to do to be ready for the main roster.


She's good in ring but is poor character wise. Hopefully this title reign helps her work on her weakness.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

KO has to be interfering tomorrow.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2017)

Glad my girl Ember won, she deserved it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> KO has to be interfering tomorrow.


No doubt. I'm expecting some Jordan shenanigans too.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Drew, 17 years later and he is the face of WWE Developmental.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

NXT isn't developmental. That's one of the biggest myths in wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Drew McIntyre is the size of Baron Corbin. It's ridiculous he's fighting vanilla midgets.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Selena Vega dressed like she's gonna go to 24 Hour Fitness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Crowd seems behind Almas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Boy they really like Drew.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

HOW!? I THOUGHT ALMAS HAD IT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

EL IDOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Told ya.  Vega is the difference.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Cien didn't beat Drew, Drew beat Drew


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

"The future is now."

In more ways than one haha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Holy fuck that last DDT


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Cien didn't beat Drew, Drew beat Drew


It's a good story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

So happy for almas


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Sign Zelina Vega to a 5 year contract.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It's a good story.


Ultimate Heel Redemption story


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

lol I'm surprised they had Drew not like kick up a storm or something after losing. He just sulked in the ring. Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Is he legitimately injured?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Time for this regular cage match that they called a War Games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

The rules are complicated.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

WWE loves their shark cages.  They must have bought them in bulk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

LMAO Strong in AOP gear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

mfw WWE said the original war games rules were too complicated but they come up with a watered down version with rules that are even MORE complicated


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Strong in AOP gear is not as cool as Angle in Shield gear


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Eric Young. That's my guy man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Maybe they should have added bullshit weapons to the match...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Letting in entire teams at once is dumb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

No gap between the two rings


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Letting in entire teams at once is dumb.



Yeah wtf  .


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Finally the crowd wakes the hell up. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh look, bullshit weapons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

This fool just ate a key.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

Somebodies ass is going through that table soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

War Games is a big clusterfuuck


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2017)

lol these guys are going to be dead at the end of this.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This fool just ate a key.


BIO_DOME


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Fuck the fans that are chanting for tables.  Spoiled fucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

The Four Horsemen never needed a fuckin table you pussies,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

At least this match has blood.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

This pretty good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Dude kicking out of a top cage superplex is sum indy bullshit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

What a fucking match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Wolfe died man. Look at his blood on the table.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

It was pretty good. Third best match on the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

After all that shit...you finish with that lame move?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

The ref is more orange than Trump.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Good too see the ref and officials helping The Undisputed Era whilst Alexander Wolfe bleeds out behind them


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Wolfe is dead, man. Look at all that blood on the table and on the back of his head.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2017)

Wolfe definitely injured


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Wolfe deader than Emma's wrestling career and Bayley's push.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

JEEZUS CHRIST. Help this man. Please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

they really went to war


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> they really went to war


And the assholes in the crowd still insisted on additional tables.  Fuck them!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

match of the night: Dream/Black
runner up: Drew/Almas


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And the assholes in the crowd still insisted on additional tables.  Fuck them!


I disliked tonights crowd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

The NXT crowd was trash as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

MOTN: Black/Dream
2nd: Almas/Drew
3rd: War Games
4th: Fatal 4 Way
5th: Ohno/Lars

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> MOTN: Black/Dream
> 2nd: Almas/Drew
> 3rd: War Games
> 4th: Fatal 4 Way
> 5th: Ohno/Lars


agree top to bottom.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> agree top to bottom.


Seen some stuff on reddit that Drew fucked up his bicep during the match, so maybe or not (depends on if the finish was changed because of the injury) an audible was called and that's why Almas won. The bicep defo looked off post-match, he held it as soon as Almas hit his finisher from the top rope and there was a trainer attending to him after the match. If true credit to Drew for being able to finish and still have a great match with Almas despite an injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah, pretty accurate list. The women's match was a disappointment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, pretty accurate list. The women's match was a disappointment.


Was expecting more. Don't mind Ember winning but a bit more intensity and 5ish more minutes would have helped it out immensely. TakeOver didn't even go the full 3 hours. They could have had more time for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2017)

hearing drew probably tore his bicep.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> hearing drew probably tore his bicep.


A damn shame. Hope he's not out for too long. Honestly WWE should just bring him back to the main roster once he recovers. Skip NXT (or maybe just have 2 farewell matches where he puts Cole and Almas over then call him up). He's ready.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> A damn shame. Hope he's not out for too long. Honestly WWE should just bring him back to the main roster once he recovers. Skip NXT (or maybe just have 2 farewell matches where he puts Cole and Almas over then call him up). He's ready.


He's better than Big Cass in the ring. But I don't know what he's going to do with a microphone in his hand.

We see all of these NXT call ups. And they never make it. Booking is a huge factor.  But it isn't the only thing.  These promo classes at the performance center are not working!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's better than Big Cass in the ring. But I don't know what he's going to do with a microphone in his hand.
> 
> We see all of these NXT call ups. And they never make it. Booking is a huge factor.  But it isn't the only thing.  These promo classes at the performance center are not working!!


Drew can actually cut a decent promo though. He's not god-tier on the mic but he's not terrible either and is fine enough to survive. Plus he's done this before. He knows how the main roster works so he won't get caught by the transition jump that seems to plague many NXT callups as of late.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2017)

Ghost, I think you missed this when you took your piss break earlier:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

This fucker figured out that since he didn't know how to play his character, he'd just ripoff Rick Rude wholesale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I think Velveteen Dream is hilarious tbh. Every time he does something overly gay I cackle about it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias how would you book Aleister Black moving forward?  It's amazing that he had this feud with VD and it didn't feel like a demotion. I doubt NXT will get so lucky again.

Should he be the next challenger for Almas?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

I think they're gonna go with Roderick Strong as the next champion and it makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think they're gonna go with Roderick Strong as the next champion and it makes me wanna vomit.


Champion? No. Challenger? Probably.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I see Zelina and I see Maryse.  How useful they are.  And I don't understand why every heel doesn't have a manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This fucker figured out that since he didn't know how to play his character, he'd just ripoff Rick Rude wholesale.


 just waiting for the weekly rude promos for all you fat, outta shape (insert city name) sweathogs!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think they're gonna go with Roderick Strong as the next champion and it makes me wanna vomit.



whats wrong man?

you seem to lack confidence in yourself so much you got to crack a joke on every wrestler so you can feel better by yourself


or your troll game is on 24/7

must take a lot of work brother.

i appreciate the effort.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> whats wrong man?
> 
> you seem to lack confidence in yourself so much you got to crack a joke on every wrestler so you can feel better by yourself
> 
> ...



Drag being all distressed at my awesome opinions again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

And to end Randy Savage week, the MegaPowers explode.

Randy Savage vs Hulk Hogan WM5 for the WWE championship.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Thought all the matches I saw last night were pretty good. Surprises me that I was more entertained than other WWE things that I have watched.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I do think they have to be careful with Almas though.  This could turn into a Blake and Murphy situation where the female manager really steals the spotlight and overshadows the talent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I do think they have to be careful with Almas though.  This could turn into a Blake and Murphy situation where the female manager really steals the spotlight and overshadows the talent.


Agreed. Now that you mention it though I think the endgame is a Strong/Cole feud for the NXT Tiltle so my boy Almas most likely isn't having the longest reign. I'd hope they at least let Almas win at one TakeOver before going that route.
I'd love to see an actual Almas with Vega feud with Black (I know they've already fought before but there wasn't really a feud behind it) then afterwards Black can go after Cole and the NXT Title.
In the interim I have no idea who they'd feud with though. Maybe feed Lars to Black? Or since Sanity is freebirding and in the tweener role he could face Eric Young while Dain and Wolfe defend the tag titles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Almas vs Black as the next feud seems like a no brainer to me. But I'm not sure they want Black to lose.  So I'm not sure how they would do it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I probably should have gone to Takeover last night.  But I really felt like I didn't need to since I thought I watched essentially the same show in Riverside last weekend.  (I was wrong btw.  The results were totally different.)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Lol.  Sasha has no fucks to give about Team Raw.  Definitely supporting Charlotte against Bliss.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Poor attendance last night guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

that side was just bad.

I think it has to deal with it being in houston with all the issues they've been dealing with why would they wanna go to a wrestling show?

takeovers for rumble and mania wont be like that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

This is a much bigger venue than the one I went to in San Antonio earlier this year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Booker T isn't a fan of AJ/Brock.  AJ is too small.  He was excited about Mahal/Brock and is disappointed it is off the table.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Booker T isn't a fan of AJ/Brock.  AJ is too small.  He was excited about Mahal/Brock and is disappointed it is off the table.




he can have his opinion. don't mean he is right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> he can have his opinion. don't mean he is right.


Yeah, I just thought it was interesting.  I think a lot of old school guys feel that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I just thought it was interesting.  I think a lot of old school guys feel that way.


Dave said Brock is excited to work with AJ. So I'm wondering if Brock pushed for AJ instead of Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias If Team Raw wins the Men's Elimination match.  The SD last guy has to be Orton. That's the only way I will believe they can have a chance of coming back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave said Brock is excited to work with AJ. So I'm wondering if Brock pushed for AJ instead of Jinder.


I heard Heyman pushed for it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you Paul!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Will they send the women out to start the PPV again this year?  You want to start the PPV hot. But not too hot. I would probably send out the Bar and the Usos.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Haha the Bar .

I agree that it would be a nice match to start the show...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow didn't know Drew actually got hurt..makes sense. I think that's it for him man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

yeah the bar vs usos would be flames to start the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

You guys make your predictions yet?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah the bar vs usos would be flames to start the show.


Yeah, a champion vs champion match would be appropriate.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You guys make your predictions yet?



I wasn't sure if it was too late to do so.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I would do Miz/Corbin after Shield/New Day.  I expect that match to be great.  And we will need a cool down bathroom break match after it ends.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I wasn't sure if it was too late to do so.


No, definitely not.  No one here cares if the so-called smart money is in.

It's not like there is a reward for winning either.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd get miz/corbin out the way soon as possible

other than that I'm interested in every match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Predictions:
Enzo
Lesnar
RAW Men's
Usos
SHIELD
Charlotte
RAW Women's
Corbin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Booker T wanted to see Brock vs Jinder?

So Booker T is Thor


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Booker T wanted to see Brock vs Jinder?
> 
> So Booker T is Thor


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm downtown Houston right now.  This is a scary place guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Great Alexa/Sasha fans Twitter battle going on right now.  I definitely did my part.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Houston is nothing but strip clubs and sex trafficking.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Booker T wanted to see Brock vs Jinder?
> 
> So Booker T is Thor


Actually makes sense considering Booker says some Thor-tier shit on commentary.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

There's some oil money wealth.  So there are some nice areas.

I hate to admit it.  But Houston is actually Rukia country.  Aunt, Uncle, Cousins live here.  I have grandparents in the ground.  My mom is from here.  My parents met here.  This is Rukia country.  And it has gone downhill in the last 20 years!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Is Paige in town guys?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Survivor Series gonna be lit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Almost in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is Paige in town guys?


shes in my pants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Becky better get at least 2 eliminations tonight. Make her look good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

AJ/Brock on the front, Charlotte/Alexa on the back souvenir shirt doing lots of business guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Asuka gonna sweep Team Smackdown by herself even though she wears old lady dresses.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka gonna sweep Team Smackdown by herself even though she wears old lady dresses.


She's like late 30s right? if doujins have taught me anything japanese women think they're old ladies at that age.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

It doesn't get much closer than this guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> She's like late 30s right? if doujins have taught me anything japanese women think they're old ladies at that age.


Which means a single compliment will make them a flustered mess and get the job done


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Test.


Was shit. Glad he never got a serious push.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Any chance of an NXT invasion ARC?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Elias GOAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Was shit. Glad he never got a serious push.



This is the worst wrestling opinion I've ever seen and we have Thor in this thread.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This is the worst wrestling opinion I've ever seen and we have Thor in this thread.


Its also not a serious opinion either


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Easy win for Elias.  Massive heel heat even in an empty arena. WWE needs to do something with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Are we still two hours away from the show starting?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

i'm right behind that dude that always wears the green shirt to every PPV.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Was shit. Glad he never got a serious push.


He had bigger upside than JBL, give him an asshole biker gimmick like Taker and he could've had a nice run.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Bout to miss the Kalisto match.  Drinking beer at a bench upstairs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> i'm right behind that dude that always wears the green shirt to every PPV.


I get to airports later than that lol what you gonna do for two hours, check out the merch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Predictions:
> Enzo
> Lesnar
> RAW Men's
> ...


Also add KO/Zayn winning to this. Was too late for the Elias prediction


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I get to airports later than that lol what you gonna do for two hours, check out the merch?


Drink beer.  Walk around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Feel like Itami will go after Enzo next


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy next to me is dressed like the Macho Man.  Seems like a cool dude though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

@Rukia are you anywhere near the front?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

KO great team player. Saving Zayn and using it to win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> It doesn't get much closer than this guys.


@Lord Trollbias second row dude!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias second row dude!


You wearing a black shirt because I think I saw you. I defo saw the Macho Man guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Yeah,black shirt.  There are actually three guys dressed like Macho Man in the first two rows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Which means a single compliment will make them a flustered mess and get the job done


You know exactly what's up.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

HBK struggling with sentences harder than someone is trying to have a good match with Corbin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

How's Kofi gonna say Team RAW's attack was worse than Smackdown's, when Shane got destroyed and Kurt didn't?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah,black shirt.  There are actually three guys dressed like Macho Man in the first two rows.


Nice.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh shit New Day/SHIELD starting the show? 3v3 Tag Team Mania should be fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Jesus fuck didn't know Survivor Series started at 6 instead of 7 pm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

crowd confused because you have face vs face match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

also crowd very much shit right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Can someone explain how Ambrose was able to fight off Big E outside the ring with all the damage he took? He shouldn't even be able to do it fresh FFS. Still a good match though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

RIP Kofi. You will be missed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can someone explain how Ambrose was able to fight off Big E outside the ring with all the damage he took? He shouldn't even be able to do it fresh FFS. Still a good match though.


Cause he's under the Roman Reigns protection umbrella


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

fuck no heel turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause he's under the Roman Reigns protection umbrella


I swear sometimes the man reaches Super-Reigns and Super-Cene levels of ridiculousness.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Steph is complimenting Bayley now after spending months saying she was and would never be good enough?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I swear sometimes the man reaches Super-Reigns and Super-Cene levels of ridiculousness.



Well he's the only one that sells injuries so he's allowed for that ridiculousness


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Steph looks fat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Asuka is winning this for RAW or Paige is winning this for SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

God Steph's voice is cringey as fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Tamina got a new theme?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Alicia is a goddamn Soul Calibur character with that hat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

hahahahaha the fifth member was Natalya


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hahahahaha the fifth member was Natalya


Mfw no Paige


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Asuka and Becky in the same ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mfw no Paige


of course not. WWE weary if tonight had marks . 

Since it has jimmies it should be fine to have her come out and cost Raw or Smackdown


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Becky needs to be on Blacked.com


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

yeah no WWE . This crowd is shit so audio Let's go Smackdown / Let's go Raw is obvious


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Heel Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

crowd booing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU HAVE BECKY AS THE FIRST ONE ELIMINATED AND BY FUCKING BAYLEY WITH A ROLLUP YOU STUPID FUCKS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

fucking Booker  

You goddamn  flip flopper


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you Tamina. Bayley you dumb bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Nia and Tamina gonna do the Braun/Big Show superplex spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

crowd in support of Nia


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

What is this shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Asuka about to rest


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Ref needs to be fired.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm just here for AJ vs Lesnar Dream match.

Fuck this match and this card.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Tamina a smart teammate. Asuka is winning this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm just here for AJ vs Lesnar Dream match.
> 
> Fuck this match and this card.


Eh it will be a disappointment squash match. Why do you think it will be different?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Man I hope this ends well...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Ugh my stream is awful -____________-.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Asuka with that 3k. Tamina was SD's MVP. Fucking shameful how they did Becky?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Everyone can literally put Asuka over better than Emma.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh it will be a disappointment squash match. Why do you think it will be different?



If that true, then why even take the belt of Jinder?

Because we all know Cena will get his 17th title at WM.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

I predict AJ/Brock is 6 minutes or less.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

@Rukia how pissed was the crowd when Becky was eliminated?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> If that true, then why even take the belt of Jinder?
> 
> Because we all know Cena will get his 17th title at WM.


because the India tour failed and Jinder was hurting Smackdown a lot.

That's why Jinder might not get a rematch. 

Plus Brock ain't losing to anyone but Roman Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

god bless you Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

oh shit 

Steph actually right for DB to turn on Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Miz about to job to Corbin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Miz is the babyface in this feud?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Corbin has the best looking moves. Deep Six and End of Days are so so good looking


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Corbin gets SD on the board.
Actually feel score is going to be:
1-0
2-0
2-1
2-2
2-3
3-3
4-3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Two straight wins by RAW made a win here kinda obvious. Glad this match is done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Hoping Charlotte loses just cause I'm more sick of her than I am of Alexa and that's saying something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm guessing if WWE doesn't allow a proposal in their arena, they'll bury it 

WWE trying to control every day people's glass ceiling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

MOTN coming up folks


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Ugh this should have been first.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Day One Ish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> MOTN coming up folks


Thought it was New Day vs Shield


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

What the fuck Sheamus?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thought it was New Day vs Shield


Nope. Usos always MOTN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Damn Usos those are some cringey lines


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nope. Usos always MOTN




Ok :carroll


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Sheamus a little rough there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

damn Booker you're as salty as Shaq is when he gets called out for his free throws

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Did Booker actually get hot?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

commentary is hilariously nasty today


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Yo the ringwork is a little awkward


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

smh this should have been Usos vs Ambrose and Rollins


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Damn is booker ok lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Sheamus confirmed for drunk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Match has almost been half an hour..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

What a fucking sick ending sequence. Usos so fucking good.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

"He all excited."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Jordan biggest Heel in WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Well that was a nice match 

Still fans didn't invest cause again heel vs heel rarely works


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jordan biggest Heel in WWE


He's getting X-pac type of heat


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

This fool Travis scott high


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

OH no 

Jason gonna get HHH eliminated  and thus on Raw Steph and HHH blame Kurt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Jj  had a pedo smile at the end of that segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Briefcase or Paige?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Briefcase more likely


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Shit charlotte looked like she really got hurt there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Bliss a really good heel just that it would be nice to see someone else hold the title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

gonna lewd it up but I just wish there was a porn of Alexa x Charlotte

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Charlotte is going to win I think...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Charlotte will win but her ribs will be super hurt and she's gonna get cashed in on cuz injured ribs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Only four people viewing thread? Da faq.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Only four people viewing thread? Da faq.


Well Rukia is actually at SS so he's not really active tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

people either have quit WWE or are only waiting for the main event of Brock vs AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people either have quit WWE or are only waiting for the main event of Brock vs AJ.



Damn really sad..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

nope no surprises in this ppv. Jesus christ how boring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Lesnar countering Phenomenal Forearm into F-5

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2017)

Money is on brock to win..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

5 for 6 in Predictions so far. Only "mis-prediction" was because I was too late to predict Elias.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep this match is pretty much a squash match 

Thanks you lazy as fuck Brock and WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

WWE got me hype AF for this shit even though I know how's its going down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

guessing the Jason Jordan storyline >>>>>>>>>> anything else


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Should've used Jinder.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Brock not getting pyro is dumb


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Brock going to obviously tie the score for Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Brock not getting pyro is dumb


company cut down on pyros due to costs. Pretty much to lie to stockholders


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

No bearded beast.  Sad times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> No bearded beast.  Sad times.


he's not in Minnesota farming yet


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Tranny in first row?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Longest title reign in 4 years.  Yeah I bet Vince would love that to go away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

AJ please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep Dean Ambrose once again being proven right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Annoying marks vs Annoying marks chants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is always right guys. Stop ever wanting dream matches with that big fatass gorilla . Dude ain't interested in giving you a  match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Thinking Brock should go 50/50 with a vanilla midget. :ho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Brock had good matches with Taker and Punk. 

Brock didn't want to work with Ambrose because at the time Ambrose was jobbing to everybody.

FACT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock had good matches with Taker and Punk.
> 
> Brock didn't want to work with Ambrose because at the time Ambrose was jobbing to everybody.
> 
> FACT.


Nah Brock was going to UFC at the time and didn't want to do anything.

He's a lazy fatass and if you're defending it then you're a reason why he has so much shit matches.

He had a good match with Taker cause he's big time and Punk cause of Heyman but the dude gives no shits about helping a young talent get over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

This is actually a good match now


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Ambrose is the last person to talk about being lazy and being happy to be there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Damn, how many ppl have kicked out of the forearm before?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias I think you're on the point on that Forearm counter to F5


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Best Brock singles match in ages.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Brock carrying this Indy scrub to a good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias I think you're on the point on that Forearm counter to F5


Of course I am. I don't mind Brock winning but ONE F-5. JUST ONE? FFS AJ is WWE Champion, hit two FGS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose is the last person to talk about being lazy and being happy to be there.




OH you're not wrong there. Ambrose got complacent too. 

That's why he's getting a second chance to prove himself as a heel when it happens.

He's still not wrong about Brock though


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

lol "If Brock is injured what does that mean for Raw?"

You mean Brock is around enough for an injury to make a difference?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Lesnar selling that knee injury


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of course I am. I don't mind Brock winning but ONE F-5. JUST ONE? FFS AJ is WWE Champion, hit two FGS.


I mean Two or more is  more for Strowman or Reigns.

I think at least now he gave AJ 'something' like a cookie for a meal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

See you till February Brock


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Brock is a full course meal that will be fed to BABYGURL at Mania.

NO ONE is kicking out of the F5 until then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

People mad because a finisher finishes people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock is a full course meal that will be fed to BABYGURL at Mania.
> 
> NO ONE is kicking out of the F% until then.



Doesn't change what he is. He has rank but he won't use it cause he gives little shits. 


As for Babygurl I kinda don't care anymore. Every year will be his coronation so I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock is a full course meal that will be fed to BABYGURL at Mania.
> 
> NO ONE is kicking out of the F5 until then.


Who's left though? Balor. That's it. Maybe they'll have him run through SHIELD to get Roman "emotionally invested" in beating Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Guess this isn't big enough for The Demon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who's left though? Balor. That's it. Maybe they'll have him run through SHIELD to get Roman "emotionally invested" in beating Brock.


Please don't do this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH above those shitty RAW shirts


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Randy the young up and comer of the smackdown team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Should be a fun match I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

This match gonna go an hour


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

You think HHH is out there to make sure everything goes according to plan?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Bobby Roode


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Cena is above wearing smackdown shirt too.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Balor/Nakamura


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH reacted to those NXT chants


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

half of the match came through NXT.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Triple H must be like a proud dad hearing NXT chants as Fin and Naka go at it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Shinsuke getting excited and giddy. Wonder if he'll go all out now.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Brawn will be saved for Cena


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Triple H is the wife of Steph.

We know who wears the pants there.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH facing off against his NXT children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH Moves of doom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

this is the best that Shinsuke's been made to look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

the history between Angle and Roode.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Shinsuke not a lazy fuck for once


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

are you kidding me lol? shinsuke fighting the entire raw team solo in the ring, but not one smackdown guy can get in the ring to break up braun's pin on him?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Smackdown really building their stars by having Randy, Cena and Shane outlast Roode and Naka.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

People actually watching that garage heap of an elimination match?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Super Cena vs Strowman should be interesting.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> People actually watching that garage heap of an elimination match?



well, it is the main event of Survivor Series...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Pretty damn good match so far.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

If Triple H is sole survivor, I'm goon a be pissed.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Well expected Cena Shane to be the final two for smackdown.  Not Orton.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Orton stays the Survivor Series MVP


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

Sami and KO


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

This is cancer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

See? I knew this shit was a shoot 

Sami and KO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Poor Shane


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

This the shit rukia.enjoy

Come to NJPW.if u wanna enjoy.shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH vs Shane for the company


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH blood is thicker than water.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Sports entertainment


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

wtf HHH turned to smackdown lol


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Of course Triple H wins Survivor Series lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

HHH bigging up Braun so he doesn't die


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Everyone's reaction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2017)

Brawn gonna powerslam trips?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2017)

Brauns full face turn


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2017)

NXT man the only one to walk out of it.

Triple H reaction from winning though.  That alone made me not get mad because he's playing the part, not being straight face over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

dat Brawn Strowman   WWE actually building  up a good tweener big man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Can't wait for Roman to pin all these new stars


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Braun walks out tall. AJ got a good fight out of Lesnar. Usos/Bar MOTN. SHIELD/New Day good. Charlotte won. Women's 5v5 worst match of the night. All in all a decentish PPV but didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Also jesus christ this SS was pretty bad . 

Card looked good, matches didn't live up though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun walks out tall. AJ got a good fight out of Lesnar. Usos/Bar MOTN. SHIELD/New Day good. Charlotte won. Women's 5v5 worst match of the night. All in all a decentish PPV but didn't live up to the hype.


Still don't agree on heel vs heel unless it's two brute heels  

or faces vs faces


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> NXT man the only one to walk out of it.
> 
> Triple H reaction from winning though.  That alone made me not get mad because he's playing the part, not being straight face over it.



Shut the fuck up forever


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Still don't agree on heel vs heel unless it's two brute heels
> 
> or faces vs faces


Don't mind Heel v. Heel or Face v. Face if its booked well. None of the buildup to any of the Champ v. Champ matches were done well. Still Usos/Bar, SHIELD/New Day and AJ/Lesnar managed to have pretty good matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

"Choke me daddy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2017)

Motherfuckers mad that Shane gets to LARP as a WWE superstar.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

So guys.

I take that the main event was good?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2017)

2 of NXT's hottest acts, Orton and Cena yet Shane is SD's last man. Top kek.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2 of NXT's hottest acts, Orton and Cena yet Shane is SD's last man. Top kek.



Why are you surprised?

This is how WWE operates.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are you surprised?
> 
> This is how WWE operates.




This why njpw been fire


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2017)

I am a big Okada fanboy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Rukia how pissed was the crowd when Becky was eliminated?


Pretty pissed.  I was actually pissed when Nia was eliminated.  I'm not a Nia fan.  But bullshit pisses me off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2017)

The two SS matches were the weakest matches on the show imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe makes them


Need to let these people cut loose.

Takeovers stay outshining the big four.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Dat super triple powerbomb doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't mind Heel v. Heel or Face v. Face if its booked well. None of the buildup to any of the Champ v. Champ matches were done well. Still Usos/Bar, SHIELD/New Day and AJ/Lesnar managed to have pretty good matches.


I suppose but the crowd was killing me cause they looked lost on who to root for


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I thought there were a lot of botches. Especially from Lesnar and HHH.  But it might be because I was right up on the action.  Did it seem like those guys were botching everything on tv?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> So guys.
> 
> I take that the main event was good?


Bury H still  came out for one last time  

Till he got rekted by super over Strongman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Raw has more depth.  Smackdown has better champions.  I guess that's the outcome.  I can buy that. (They had to crown two new champions in two weeks to get there though.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought there were a lot of botches. Especially from Lesnar and HHH.  But it might be because I was right up on the action.  Did it seem like those guys were botching everything on tv?


Yeah there was some pretty bad botches tonight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw has more depth.  Smackdown has better champions.  I guess that's the outcome.  I can buy that. (They had to crown two new champions in two weeks to get there though.)




shut up rukia please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah there was some pretty bad botches tonight.


I don't know what happened to Alicia Fox in the women's match.  The ref just decided that she was out.  Lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

RAW the A-show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> shut up rukia please.


Isn't that the only conclusion?  Raw won both SS matches.  Smackdown won 3 out of the 4 champion vs champion matches?

Or am I giving this more thought than it deserves?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what happened to Alicia Fox in the women's match.  The ref just decided that she was out.  Lol.


She was out kek.

The ref botched along with Fox


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 20, 2017)

This Raw vs Smackdown crap once a year needs to end. There's no prize for winning, and besides the Angle HHH tease not much was accomplished in this ppv.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Maybe we should implement NJPW nights here to get some people into it.

I honestly wish I could get into it but 

A.) don't like any body over there

B.) language barrier

C.) damn fucking late


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, some people near me were pissed when Nakamura and Roode lost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe we should implement NJPW nights here to get some people into it.
> 
> I honestly wish I could get into it but
> 
> ...



just prepare for wk in january 


they have a english announce team

and you dont like anyone over there because you dont watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> just prepare for wk in january
> 
> 
> they have a english announce team
> ...


true.

Fine I"ll check out WK but if it's possible to hook up some info on interesting storylines or wrestlers .....other than Omega


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, some people near me were pissed when Nakamura and Roode lost.



Why would people be upset that jobbers lost?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> true.
> 
> Fine I"ll check out WK but if it's possible to hook up some info on interesting storylines or wrestlers .....other than Omega



omega not even the main event of wk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> omega not even the main event of wk.


Nah I mean that I know who and what he does, but what other wrestlers are interesting that I haven't heard of.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I mean that I know who and what he does, but what other wrestlers are interesting that I haven't heard of.




basically the main event is okada vs naito.

basically okada the longest reigning champ in history.

naito is a guy who used to be hated then turned it around and is the most over guy in the company.

naito and okada faced each other at wk before a few years ago. however this time its the main event and naito is at his peak and okada has become the number 1 guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I still don't understand why HHH pedigreed Angle.  Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I still don't understand why HHH pedigreed Angle.  Makes no fucking sense.



Because he's the cerebral assassin...even though they were gonna win anyway. Don't question the king of Kings.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Angle even stepped aside and let HHH pedigree his own son!  I think he showed HHH great loyalty when he did that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> basically the main event is okada vs naito.
> 
> basically okada the longest reigning champ in history.
> 
> ...


Is Naito the one with the rainmaker gimmick? By that i mean he looks all flashy and rich? 
or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't want Angle to wrestle anymore.  It makes me uncomfortable when he gets knocked down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is Naito the one with the rainmaker gimmick? By that i mean he looks all flashy and rich?
> or am I thinking of someone else?



thats okada

naito the i dont give a darn character basically


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> thats okada
> 
> naito the i dont give a darn character basically


ahhhhh thanks now I kinda know at least half of the main event. I liked him wish I had stuck around to see him grow


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well that and we need this thread active and I'm thinking WWE talk has killed interest for some of our other wrasslin brothers
> 
> 
> so time to bring in new blood




bring in new blood so hhh can beat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

I wear my Los Ingobernables shirt in the hopes Almas, Rush and Naito job to Roman someday.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well that and we need this thread active and I'm thinking WWE talk has killed interest for some of our other wrasslin brothers
> 
> 
> so time to bring in new blood


I remember when we'd gather together and watch japanese events on some stream site a few years ago but the stream site died so there went that group watch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

job to roman
feud with shane or hhh
get treated by steph

the holy trinity


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bury H still  came out for one last time
> 
> Till he got rekted by super over Strongman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just checked out SS:

LOL at H burrying his entire NXT projects and angle.

Bork put that vanilla midget over with GOAT tier selling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Nov 20, 2017)

I was actually very happy with Survivor Series up until that Steppenwolf-tier main event. Jesus Christ, you would have had trouble flying this shit ten years ago much less now.

Lesnar/Styles was the best Leaner match in a long time, even with the botches, and Lesnar sold like a champ. Goddamnit if the main event didnt exist I would have been pleasantly surprised by this PVP.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are you surprised?
> 
> This is how WWE operates.



I was going to say...reading through the summary if the match....this was a classic WWE ending.

It also shows sadly that they still don't have confidence in new faces to lead things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Survivor Series was okay.  That last match was just a mess though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Raw gonna be lit tonight. A few characters got some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I will say that HHH had pretty much the biggest pop of the night when he came out. Why shouldn't he look at that and book himself to win?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose do you think Dean Ambrose is mad?  Why was Brock willing to work with AJ, but not Dean???


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Starting to come to terms with a RAW win, and personally not seeing how it makes sense.

Having Smackdown upset RAW would have been a great way to stir tension on RAW and give more legitimacy to Smackdown. If the concern was having Strowman pinned...they could have found another way to eliminate him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

They don't want to give legitimacy to Smackdown.  It really is the B show!!  Vince probably wants the Usos on Raw pretty soon.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They don't want to give legitimacy to Smackdown.  It really is the B show!!  Vince probably wants the Usos on Raw pretty soon.



Sadly I think you're right. They don't seemed to be concerned about performance concerns as they were a few years ago.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose do you think Dean Ambrose is mad?  Why was Brock willing to work with AJ, but not Dean???



Because AJ has talent and Brock saw that.

The one thing Brock is under rated for is selling.

When Brock does sell, he sells very well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia talking about watching this garbage like nope


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

i missed SS. was it good?

how was brock vs jinder?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i missed SS. was it good?
> 
> how was brock vs jinder?


You were there on commentary team you tell us


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You were there on commentary team you tell us



I was on vacation


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Nobody wanna see Stephanie rag on people for a hour


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody wanna see Stephanie rag on people for a hour


Stephanie needs to slap Sheamus, Cesaro, Alexa, and the Miz. Would be awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia talking about watching this garbage like nope


I am kind of worried.  No Raw PPV until the Royal Rumble.  They might really go into the tank and not give us anything fun for a while.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

So SD won majority of the matches at SS.

Nao Steph will have a reason to be on TV again. 

Bury H vs. Angle at Mania?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Alicia needs to keep wearing crazy pirate hats to set up Kairi's natural rival.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> So SD won majority of the matches at SS.
> 
> Nao Steph will have a reason to be on TV again.
> 
> Bury H vs. Angle at Mania?


Team raw won the majority


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

why the fuck did Brock won??????????


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Because he needs to make Roman look strong 4 months from now.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Wwe is the McMahon show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember when we'd gather together and watch japanese events on some stream site a few years ago but the stream site died so there went that group watch.


Site was good for streaming solo but bah gawd it no sold a group


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose do you think Dean Ambrose is mad?  Why was Brock willing to work with AJ, but not Dean???


Cause either Brock hates him or maybe Juice was right that Dean was coming off losses .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Because AJ has talent and Brock saw that.
> 
> The one thing Brock is under rated for is selling.
> 
> When Brock does sell, he sells very well.



So on other words politics? If thats the case then it really sucks to be an Ambrose fan


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ambrose is a B player, having him up against Brock was nonesense.

That would be like having Stone Cold during his prime against Gangrel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ambrose is a B player, having him up against Brock was nonesense.
> 
> That would be like having Stone Cold during his prime against Gangrel.


Well with the match being a hardcore style it would have worked but alas Brock was busy with UFC money at the time


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

But Gangrel was legit an A player. No one can do a perfect impaler ddt than Gangrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

That's it for my PPV trips this year guys.  (No more vacation days.)

I attended quite a few shows this year:

NXT Takeover San Antonio
Royal Rumble
Great Balls of Fire
Monday Night Raw (Phoenix)
Smackdown (Phoenix)
No Mercy
NXT Riverside
Survivor Series

Just doing my part to support the WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

stfu old piece of fossil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

guys help contribute to other wrestling


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> guys help contribute to other wrestling


I pay for the Progress subscription.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.


and which person they would be fed to so rukia can help contribute?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.


Toni Storm
Tessa Blanchard
Xia Brookside
Bea Priestly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Toni Storm
> Tessa Blanchard
> Xia Brookside
> Bea Priestly



Steal Rosemary from TNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

triple h is the wife of stephanie mcmahon- cole


sums up wwe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.


The Briscoes from a few years ago inserted into the AE/RE they would make the dudley boys look like the headbangers. Matter fact have them replace the dudleys in TLC and they would have been bigger than E&C + the Hardys combined.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Women's division is the best thing about the current WWE.  So if you don't like women's wrestling, that's unfortunate and it probably impacts your enjoyment of the product.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well with the match being a hardcore style it would have worked but alas Brock was busy with UFC money at the time


I don't think that works for a prize fighter character, even 03(?) Brock would be out of place in the hardcore style.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Brock doesn't need weapons. Dude destroyed a car with his bare hands.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

fuck the womens division

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

need daniel bryan back

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.



Kenny Omega because he's Canadian


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock doesn't need weapons. Dude destroyed a car with his bare hands.



Braun destroyed an ambulance using his shoulder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't think that works for a prize fighter character, even 03(?) Brock would be out of place in the hardcore style.


Eh. If its built up as a chaotic match with full blood then yes it does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun destroyed an ambulance using his shoulder


Dats cause Hes the GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

They need to reintroduce the Authority tonight.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Lewd 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

reported

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They need to reintroduce the Authority tonight.


I will goddamn neg you if this happens.I can handle most of your trolls but now you went too damn far

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Just kidding guys.  I agree that I went too far this time.  lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

sd really the land of opportunity.

got shane to the finals

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

"if you think nakamura is ugly now wait till you see how he looks once braun is finished with him"-booker
"shin"-cole


guess we can tell how vince views naka

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "if you think nakamura is ugly now wait till you see how he looks once braun is finished with him"-booker
> "shin"-cole
> 
> 
> guess we can tell how vince views naka


He has racial problems that nobody brings up. Kinda funny how he gets away with it lmao


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> sd really the land of opportunity.
> 
> got shane to the finals


Nothing Kevin and Sami have said is incorrect.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

damn she got better jokes than me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

link


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> damn she got better jokes than me


Wait, what's Tamina talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WWE doesn't have a clue how to book heels or babyfaces.  My takeaway is that Alexa is a sympathetic heel and the Horsewomen are assholes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "if you think nakamura is ugly now wait till you see how he looks once braun is finished with him"-booker



dat self-racism


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Booker T said that last night?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm watching the pre show.  Shawn Michaels is rambling and is all over the place.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I'm watching the pre show.  Shawn Michaels is rambling and is all over the place.


Yeah I noticed that, dude couldn't get a sentence together.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Starting to come to terms with a RAW win, and personally not seeing how it makes sense.
> 
> Having Smackdown upset RAW would have been a great way to stir tension on RAW and give more legitimacy to Smackdown. If the concern was having Strowman pinned...they could have found another way to eliminate him.



Kane could have interfered and taken Strowman out


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I think it's time to get that briefcase off Carmella. She isn't very good.  She's not improving.  She can't put together a quality 8+ minute match.  I want her to cash-in and fail.  I know that this is the first female mitb winner, but I don't think that entitles her to a successful cash-in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay let's talk about which guys in other feds we want to see in WWE.


Kenny Omega vs Brock Lesnar.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Enzo Amore vs. Ricochet.  Enzo wins with Eat Defeat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kenny Omega vs Brock Lesnar.


Keep Omega away from WWE until he is on a retirement tour.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They need to reintroduce the Authority tonight.


Kane is coming back tonight as the Director of Operations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Kane could have interfered and taken Strowman out



Kane can't even come to the ring without hitting his knees against the steps

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

One of the things I'm really going to focus on now is Booker T's commentary.  I rarely pay attention to the commentary. But lately I have heard just a few asinine remarks from Booker T.  And I want to hear more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2017)

Booker T is a scumbag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Strowman/Jordan tonight. Top babyface and top heel.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Also Balor vs. Joe. Should be hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

can't wait to see an empty arena due to Steph and Hunter being back on tv


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't wait to see an empty arena due to Steph and Hunter being back on tv



Can't help themselves .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Hope he makes it


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

"They didn't think he would make it?" WTF!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

They can't do Balor/Lesnar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

The Demon might be able to survive 5 minutes with Lesnar. It's like Vegeta trying to fight Perfect Cell using his Super Vegeta form.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Kinda confused...what's the long term goal of continuing to build Strowman? I don't get it lol.

It's like...how much of a beast can you make someone?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Kinda confused...what's the long term goal of continuing to build Strowman? I don't get it lol.


He should have won the title at No Mercy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Demon might be able to survive 5 minutes with Lesnar. It's like Vegeta trying to fight Perfect Cell using his Super Vegeta form.


I just think it's a match that is too similar to what we just saw.  And Brock only has a couple more title defenses before Mania.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

Braun vs Brock, Braun vs Roman,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Unfortunately Alicia Fox proved with her botch last night that Mickie James should have had her spot.  Botching at a big PPV when WWE is in cost savings mode is not good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

They should put Roman in that "Then, Now, Forever" intro.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately Alicia Fox proved with her botch last night that Mickie James should have had her spot.  Botching at a big PPV when WWE is in cost savings mode is not good.



That was the ref's fault. He fast counted her.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

@WhatADrag Stephanie McMahon is here dude!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't care what anyone says, I'd still smash Steph.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

This reminds me of the bastard son angle with Hornswoggle  .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

This opening makes no sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> This reminds me of the bastard son angle with Hornswoggle  .



At least with Hornswoggle they had a semi decent excuse with Mr Kennedy fucking himself over as normal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm excited about the Jordan match purely because of Booker T's hateful commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> At least with Hornswoggle they had a semi decent excuse with Mr Kennedy fucking himself over as normal.



I miss Mr. Kennedy  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Kinda confused...what's the long term goal of continuing to build Strowman? I don't get it lol.
> 
> It's like...how much of a beast can you make someone?


Probably for either summerslam or to win money in the bank.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I can tell Raw is continuing the trend of giving up on the third hour.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh yeah.  I forgot that Balor was Universal Champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

yeah WWE keep reminding everyone that Finn was first universal champ seeing as how it's your way out of dodging criticism over his boring feuds. Although I do think Finn is boring


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

What is happening right now? I am on the pot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Joe needs the win more so than Finn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

"He don't mind laying his weight on you."

<________<.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Too many commercials...wtf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Just tuning in, what did I miss in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

If there is a clean finish, Joe should absolutely win.  He needs it way more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

b-but it was HHH who stole his moment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuning in, what did I miss in the first 30 minutes.


cringe Jason Jordan storyline.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

nice win Joe


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

The crowd surprisingly didn't boo Jordan out of the building.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I'd still smash Steph.


Stephanie back when she was Smackdown GM, sure.

Current Steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Stephanie back when she was Smackdown GM, sure.
> 
> Current Steph.


I'm desperate enough


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Balor can't beat big guys.  That's the story.  Maybe he needs to be the Demon more?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cringe Jason Jordan storyline.



Oh..... well then I was lucky to keep trying to figure out my PS4 during that time.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn they had Finn put to sleep? WTF I was not expecting that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn.  The Rumble isn't until January 28?  Long way to go until the next Raw event.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn they had Finn put to sleep? WTF I was not expecting that.


He's a jobber on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh..... well then I was lucky to keep trying to figure out my PS4 during that time.


Indeed. 

I just want that storyline gone. Rather just have the Survivor series have a lead up to Wrestlemania and have Jason go back to NXT for a while to fix his character.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> He's a jobber on Raw.



WTF. This shit is crazy man .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh....yeah just remembered it's that time of the year and this company going to be whoring it's talent in those sales segments.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd say poor Anderson and Gallows but Trips and HBK did this too for WWE .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a solution.  You are unbeaten as the Demon.  Maybe you should become a full time Demon?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Stay salty Booker Shaq


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson probably wrestled on main event tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

fuck man stop this. WWE stop this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Kurt trying not to laugh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Jordan has got this!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Asuka vs a local competitor probably.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Jason Jordan probably wakes up every morning now, cleans his face with water, stares at the mirror and says, "This is my glass ceiling."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Dana Brooke vs Asuka also could be the match I guess.  Apparently they have worked good house show matches?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

I wonder how much milk JJ has consumed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

I demand Asuka x Dana fan arts


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Good promo Dana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

<close to perfect
<struggles vs Emma


way to go WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

And the point of this match was to hear how much Dana can groan in pain.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

What if guys in green shirt with smile on is Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

That would be something wouldn't it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the point of this match was to hear how much Dana can groan in pain.


Too make Asuka look dominant against a regular in the women's division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Dana is probably gonna become the new Jojo soon .

She's awful at everything else except her tittays


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Shane betrayed Sami and Kevin first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dana is probably gonna become the new Jojo soon .
> 
> She's awful at everything else except her tittays


She's lucky to have a job.  Her ceiling is below Emma's floor.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I was disgusted with Corbin taking out Curtis Axel last night.  What kind of person attacks a cripple?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Roman led the Shield.........yep


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

This is perverse.  What a complete lack of professionalism by Roman!  Seth and Dean weren't invited.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol.  A merch check!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol. The crowd is taking over.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dana is probably gonna become the new Jojo soon .
> 
> She's awful at everything else except her tittays


She'd be better off in porn challenging BBCs because she's a lousy pro wrestler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol Reigns.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Welp looks like Roman going after a title tonight.    Now Bo Dallas gets some mic time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Can I get cancer from this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

yep the Shield worked to protect Roman from the boos


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

The Miz has fans in this crowd. If he defends the title tonight, he will be the babyface.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Now I hope that Jason gets squashed so that's the end of the storyline

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

man Raw is boring as hell. No good twists, McMahon self inserts, Dana not getting naked  in porn, more Jason Jobber,  Miz's wife being with a loser, and Asuka not over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Those Miz chants. No wonder WWE can't do anything right. The live crowds are really fucking unpredictable.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Lmao this match put the crowd to sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose Sorry dude. I'm pretty sure Sheamus is getting his win back tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn Shield being stretched into next year till Rumble time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose Sorry dude. I'm pretty sure Sheamus is getting his win back tonight.


What about Cesaro though ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WWE seems to value Sheamus more.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

How did Ambrose kick out???


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow.  I was wrong.  Probably just to make Cesaro and Sheamus seem really down and out before their title match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WWE  nobody gives a fuck about Jason Jordan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2017)

Matt not even 1% broken, dissapoint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

They are setting Jason up for a major ass kicking tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2017)

Paige return now?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Well looks like Mickie gets another crack at Bliss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Nope. Mickie James 

She had a great match with Bliss and her last promo was great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like Mickie gets another crack at Bliss.


Her last promo and how good the match probably won Vince over


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't see any reason for Mickie to be out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

fuck not shitty bailey.

Stop this....let the four horse woman be out of a women's title .

Hell Mickie actually got the crowd involved .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Bayley can't talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

WAIT WAIT, IT DOESN'T NEED A DECORATED CHAMPION?!!

HAHAHAHAHA  SASHA YOU STUPID FUCK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Well here comes the Furry Queen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

She just beat all these women.  What's going on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Guessing it's Bayley  ( )

or Sasha  ()


If Mickie wins, she's getting the belt and being fed to Nia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

also Sasha vs Mickie is a match they could have saved up .

Probably could be a really solid match


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

PAIGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

oh shit it's Paige !!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Well time for a Paige promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Well finally have a damn shocker


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Vince is in the back like "Goddammit I thought I told you to change your British accent!'


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

NXT takeover


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Gotta feel terrible for Mickie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow, so Paige came with her stable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

So WWE makes Paige heel after her getting pops. Fucking great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)

PH BOY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

That segment went awkward for a few seconds.   Think they were suppose to have attacked Bliss a bit sooner than that.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

Mandy 

She's second bae to Alexa Bliss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

so the commentary is now bizarro world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Well Kane out for some payback.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Haha the part where he slapped him was hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Almost expecting HHH to come out and pick the bones after that attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kane out for some payback.


more Kane + more authority = worst fucking year ever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> more Kane + more authority = worst fucking year ever



Hopefully this is leading to Kane passing the torch to Strowman before calling it quits.   And the WWE better go all out with Glen when he's inducted into the HOF.  Holy fuck the crap that guy has had to put up with that is WWE creative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully this is leading to Kane passing the torch to Strowman before calling it quits.   And the WWE better go all out with Glen when he's inducted into the HOF.  Holy fuck the crap that guy has had to put up with that is WWE creative.


I  will agree on the second part but man I just want Kane gone already . He's the new Show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm disappointed that Jordan didn't get his ass kicked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Strowman can sell pretty good guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2017)

Damn that chair to throat.  Not seen that done to anyone since Big Evil Taker used to do it to anyone and everyone that crossed his path.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Lol Corey.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Hideo Itami or Neville coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Enzo is one of the top heels in the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

1/10 raw so far


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1/10 raw so far


6/10 by modern day Raw standards.  1/10 by Attitude Era standards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 6/10 by modern day Raw standards.  1/10 by Attitude Era standards.


1/10 in both eras

Attitude era overrated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

I feel bad for the CWs.  These guys really are working hard. But I don't give a damn about any of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Howling

Crying

Dead

Fjhrvssvshyedhheeygdgeev


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Jason Jordan is the worst guys.  But in a so bad it's good way.  

Bayley and him having a competition for worst acting ability on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

This so bad its entertaining

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm still lolling at the slap.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2017)

MAKE ELIAS DO WONDERWALL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh wow Miz might actually lose his championship tonight...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

This raw better than I thought.

1.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

@WhatADrag did you watch that Owens special?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Oh wow Miz might actually lose his championship tonight...


Thank god 

He's a awful champ


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Miz had a better act with Maryse.  But he's still really valuable.  He puts a ton of people over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2017)

FFS CHAMPION ENTERS LAST WWE. How hard is that supposed to be?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Miz had a better act with Maryse.  But he's still really valuable.  He puts a ton of people over.


Like who


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Balor on that PPV pre-show.  The Shield, he brought them back together.  Baron Corbin.  He gave Zach Ryder of all people a big title win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

That's not putting them over. Those guys were already over. In that case miz is just losing. 

Shield coming back for the miz is why its not special


Miz entire offense looked goofy against someone half his size like corbin


Ryder won the title in a ladder match


Miz not putting over people he just losing


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

@WhatADrag

Crowd is into this match.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Feel bad for the Miz if he loses his title tonight. The crowd actually responds to him. Idk though...I'm not a big fan of his title run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

The only time miz has been taken serious is when miz was facing ziggler or arguing with Bryan


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The only time miz has been taken serious is when miz was facing ziggler or arguing with Bryan


He was definitely better on Smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

The Miz came to play tonight? He's defending his championship..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2017)

Miz carrying Reigns to a decent match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Figure Four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Roman is really good at selling.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

Hate to say it but Reigns as champ might lead to more interesting matches than with Miz as champ.

Miz is entitled to a rematch though...lmao..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2017)

Roman new IC champ.  So what now for the Miz or are they going to have a program with Roman for a bit until it's time for Reigns to go after the main title.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Roman had to win to become the grand slam champion I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Raw is trying during hour 3 again at least.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Enzo main eventing every week was amusing doe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2017)

From potential MITB winner to this. If I'm Miz I'm beating the shit out of whoever booked him to be drafted to RAW.
Still I can deal with a Reigns IC Title reign provided he can fake actually giving a shit about the belt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> From potential MITB winner to this. If I'm Miz I'm beating the shit out of whoever booked him to be drafted to RAW.
> Still I can deal with a Reigns IC Title reign provided he can fake actually giving a shit about the belt.


Don't repeat that embarrassing US title run. I agree.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Also I think they might want to make Roman a double champion at Mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Also I think they might want to make Roman a double champion at Mania.


Hahaha fuck that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2017)

To think that back in late August Jeff was the number one contender for the championship lmao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2017)

Does Mickie realize biscuit butt isn't an insult?

"You're old!"

"Oh yeah? You have a cute little ass!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Does Mickie realize biscuit butt isn't an insult?
> 
> "You're old!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? You have a cute little ass!"


I know, right?  Most women have expensive surgeries to get a biscuit butt of their own!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

One really good thing about Paige being back?  Her mic work is decent. And good lord does the division need that. Alexa and Mickie are the only two that can talk at all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

Is there any reason for the Shield to face the Bar and Miz right now?  The Shield won at SS. Ambrose beat Sheamus tonight. Meanwhile, the Miz lost at SS and lost his title to Roman tonight. And the Usos beat the bar at the PPV. So these guys are losers right now. Should they be fighting the best trio in the WWE???


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2017)

now that i think about it

elias should have been champ


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

This Cromartie show sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> now that i think about it
> 
> elias should have been champ


WWE doesn't seem like they give a damn about Elias.  Why not give him a rival after all this time?  Any explanation?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This Cromartie show sucks.


Nah your sense of humor is just trash. /shrug


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nah your sense of humor is just trash. /shrug




rukia thinks the best part about wwe is the womens division

where everyone gets a title shot
where every week its a tag match or fatal four way

rukia delusional


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2017)

Cancer


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is there any reason for the Shield to face the Bar and Miz right now?  The Shield won at SS. Ambrose beat Sheamus tonight. Meanwhile, the Miz lost at SS and lost his title to Roman tonight. And the Usos beat the bar at the PPV. So these guys are losers right now. Should they be fighting the best trio in the WWE???



I wonder if they're digging to find a bs storyline until 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

The huggable one is going to get her revenge Paige!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2017)

Bayley should be the very first to get buried by the returning Paige.

Booker T will have the fun time of his life on commentary telling everyone how Bayley sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Dumb question but is Paige still seeing Del Rio?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2017)

Last I heard they were still together, I might be out the loop though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Dumb question but is Paige still seeing Del Rio?


I don't think so.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Dumb question but is Paige still seeing Del Rio?


She made some joke recently about "this is why I'm still single."

So I think it's over.

I just assume Del Rio was embarrassed by all of the leaks and the drama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Got it. I thought it was unusual that they might be still together. WWE seemed pretty adamant about breaking them up because on rumors/booking decisions etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2017)

Balor is fuckin boring, I don't know why he's still over. He should only be as high as the IC division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2017)

The Miz lost the IC title because he's shooting The Marine part 6.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz lost the IC title because he's shooting The Marine part 6.



Got to keep that franchise going.    To think it started with Cena and now the Miz has done three of those films.  Also remember hearing that Orton was suppose to star in one of those films but an accident kept him from the first sequel and his murky military background kept him from the rest.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2017)

Didn't Ted Dibiase Jr star in one of the Marine movies?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz lost the IC title because he's shooting The Marine part 6.


Oh my god. No Jericho. No Miz. Does that mean that the Ambrose Asylum is coming back????


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2017)

Dean Ambrose can stick that mic straight up his ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2017)

No one would possibly believe Balor stood a chance against Brock. Might as well just do a rematch with Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

At least Jericho talked Vince into AJ, right?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Dumb question but is Paige still seeing Del Rio?



Nope she isn't


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At least Jericho talked Vince into AJ, right?



I think that's as fake news as "The Shield was CM Punk's idea."


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At least Jericho talked Vince into AJ, right?


AJ had all the guys like jericho and cena thinking highly of him plus hes the best wrestler in the E
AJ is top five of importance for WWE. Even if AJ loses to Jinder


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> At least Jericho talked Vince into AJ, right?


Guys like Cena and Jericho wanting him to be over.
How he made Roman look amazing
How hes the best performer for the E
How he doesn't have that CM Punk attitude instead he will happily do anything the company tells him.

this all just a giant combination to make Vince like him. And Vince likes him enough to make him top five importance in the company.

Like even if Jinder beats AJ for the title. We are at that point where AJ is going to be in something important or have a some title the rest of his career.

Its a good feeling tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think that's as fake news as "The Shield was CM Punk's idea."


Be glad Chris Hero didn't join.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Liv Morgan or the Iconic Duo tonight.





[S-A-F] said:


> Be glad Chris Hero didn't join.


Dude desperately needs new ring attire.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Liv Morgan or the Iconic Duo tonight.
> Dude desperately needs new ring attire.


Can't think of any tight fitting attire that would suit him, maybe the KO look.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2017)

Hero should go back to his old indy look of trackpants and a tshirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2017)

AJ vs Jinder at Clash of Champions confirmed.

Whelp I'm skipping that utter shit fest


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

They can get a good match out of that.

But yeah.  A Smackdown PPV?  The B show.  I'm out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

How the fuck can Shane be so cocky?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Kevin Owens is great.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 21, 2017)

Shane's ego is out of control.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Hmm, DB for the save.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, DB for the save.


Thank god.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Sammy shut up about the new crowd chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh, so were are getting that "type" of match.    Big Show suffered a similar fate a few years back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Not good.  KO and Sami in big trouble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

So the Borderland Brothers debut tonight on TV right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

was that a naito sign front row


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Not good.  KO and Sami in big trouble.



Yeah sadly I'm expecting them to eat about every finisher in the SD roster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Benjamin and Gable are a waste of time. They aren't in the same league as the Usos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Shane is a tyrant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

usos so over. nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> usos so over. nice


Best tag team in WWE atm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

are the usos face?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Hmm, KO and Sami trying to get Corbin on their side.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Lol announcers did not sound into that win at all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> are the usos face?


They are basically pseudo-Faces ever because they made peace with New Day and fans love them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> are the usos face?


It seems like it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

WWE about to cut those checks to gamebox Software soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

I need Heel Roode and I need it soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

I would pay money to convince the WWE to cancel this stupid Bludgeon Brothers gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I need Heel Roode and I need it soon.


No good as a babyface.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

Wait.... why are ko and sami getting punished?

shane lost the match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would pay money to convince the WWE to cancel this stupid Bludgeon Brothers gimmick.


Before the Sister Abigail rubbish we could have had Wyatt Family again. Just have Bray say some BS about how losing family ties made them weaker and forget who they are and shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait.... why are ko and sami getting punished?
> 
> shane lost the match


Why the fuck was Shane pissed at Sami and KO bailing on SD on siege day, especially when they weren't on any team, when he got a fucking mercenary who had no brand ties in Cena and Orton who was on the team did fuck all to help as well?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

what is this copy and paste shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Well SD's Women's Division has new faces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok good that SD gets new blood into their women's division.  Was thinking they were being shafted when Raw got Paige back with two new talent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Becky is in pain and I DON'T LIKE THIS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Hype Bros about to job out to game characters.    Well at least they get their paychecks afterwards.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

So Shane is happy with his talent getting attacked by new faces but is pissed that he got jumped by KO and Zayn?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

What is Daniel Bryan up to?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Shane is happy with his talent getting attacked by new faces but is pissed that he got jumped by KO and Zayn?


I have been telling you guys for months.  Shane isn't a good guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok good that SD gets new blood into their women's division.  Was thinking they were being shafted when Raw got Paige back with two new talent.


I think Raw got the better talent though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What is Daniel Bryan up to?



Guessing a power play to usurp power from Shane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Raw got the better talent though.


Yeah. Ruby Riot is decent though, not sure f she's suited for a Heel role though. Liv is meh to ok. Can't be worse than Carmella. No idea about Sarah Logan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

I would release Dana and Lana as my response to these call ups.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

I would boo the shit out of the bludgeon brothers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Well at least they killled spastic there.   So they come out to Borderlandish music and outfits, man gamebox is getting a hefty check.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Was musing out wrestling today and realised that they have got rid of a lot of wrestling concepts #captainobvious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would boo the shit out of the bludgeon brothers.



Weird thing is I was hearing cheers near the end of the match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Raw:

Nia
Alicia
Alexa
Dana
Mickie
Bayley
Sasha
Asuka
Paige
Mandy
Sonya

Smackdown:
Tamina
Lana
Charlotte
Becky
Natalya
Carmella
Naomi
Sarah Logan
Ruby Riot
Liv Morgan

Looking pretty crowded.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Weird thing is I was hearing cheers near the end of the match.


Fans like Harper.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Surprised no AOP callup tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

AJ so over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

AJ may have lost but he won our hearts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

This is like Alexa's promo yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Brock is going to fight AJ at the Rumble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

FFS.... that was cringe coming off that screen from Jinder.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brock is going to fight AJ at the Rumble.


actually i agree

jinder is going on tour without the title


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Rusev and English should help.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

That heelish ass kissing coming from those two.   Enjoying it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> actually i agree
> 
> jinder is going on tour without the title


AJ has talked about the rematch a little and Balor is off the table.  This is just like when AJ had a two match series with Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Natalya/Charlotte is overdone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Sami and KO are right. Rusev got screwed over by Shane. He'd have been a good counter to Braun but Shane plays favorites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

damn jinder not going on the raw tour as india champ


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2017)

Jinder about to the hot shit for dark matches.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

None of these three are Title contenders though.  

And where is Carmella?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

WHY THE FUCK DID CARMELLA NOT CASH IN?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

New blood making names tonight at the expense of Flair and Hart.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

i guess we are going to see a lot of faction matches on both shows.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

@Gibbs sorry dude. I can easily imagine Mickie being forced to put over Sonya and Mandy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Shane still doesn't care about his talent getting brutalized unless it involves him huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

DB is working with these guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

DBry defo turning heel or some shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Ugh.  Nakamura.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Colons and Mike Kanellis are still alive?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Colons and Mike Kanellis are still alive?


They were there when Shane gave his pep talk last week too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They were there when Shane gave his pep talk last week too.


Missed SD last week b/c of work.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

What?  Styles already beat the Singh Brothers!  Who is booking this shit??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Zayn and Owens were smart last week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Stupid smarks chanting for Nakamoron.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Poor Sami.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

These guys are idiots.  Shane did Sami wrong. Why the fuck should Sami kiss his ass and support him??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Lumberjacks being biased. Shane's influence is poisoning the roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Graves making a good point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

SD is the heel show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Shut up Byron!  Shane tried to kill Kevin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Holy shit, KO and Sami take the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

This is heelish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

New Day sore losers.
Also setup for Roode/Corbin US Title feud?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow, so DB is going to have KO and Sami under his thumb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Not sure if evil Bryan or not?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

Roode becoming US Champion at CoC then Heel turn yessir yessir


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

I see now why Corbin beat the Miz.  Miz is going to be gone for months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)

So basically the payoff was ko vs Orton.
What a reward.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> So basically the payoff was ko vs Orton.
> What a reward.


Shane will be pissed Bryan didn't fire KO and Zayn. And I still think Bryan is playing the long game. Hopefully KO and Orton is a decent match though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Where was Nia last night? Did she go AWOL again?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Coincidence.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2017)

Let's see them in an actual match.  I want to see if there is any stage fright.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2017)

Smackdown with that B show-level fake Paige.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2017)

Lets all place bets and guess how many days will Itami last until he injures himself again 

I feel generous today so I think he’ll last for a week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2017)

Will he injure himself or walk out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2017)

Itami has stuck it out for three years doing fuck all in NXT. He's just happy to be there. He ain't walking out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Itami has stuck it out for three years doing fuck all in NXT. He's just happy to be there. He ain't walking out.


Good point. in like two months it will be 4. Not a lick of anything worth mentioning either.
Feel like he would want to accomplish before leaving.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Why did the Shield come back out? They like kicking people when they are down??  Miz didn't deserve this at all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Good point. in like two months it will be 4. Not a lick of anything worth mentioning either.
> Feel like he would want to accomplish before leaving.


that's just sad. dude hasn't done anything but get hurt in all that time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2017)

I can't even remember any decent match with Itami at NxT. All i remember are those injuries!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

This is the right move for Itami. Nothing left for him in NXT. I can't say he will be overly successful though.  205 Live already has Tozawa; and he at least has that Ah scream.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2017)

Enzo gonna break Itami in half like a twig


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did the Shield come back out? They like kicking people when they are down??  Miz didn't deserve this at all!


He deserved all of it. Overrated shoot from the hip wrestler

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

I want Itami to join the Zo Train.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2017)

lmao WWE has a poll asking who should Brock's next opponent be.

Balor leads with 29% and Brawn has 27%


The other numbers are actually kinda funny. No excitement for Shield characters or Joe. They might have overexposed the Shield. I agree that another title run would be kind of pointless for one of them.

It also shows that there tricks are essentially working. People want to see BS and lesnar go at it.

A great follow up question would be to also ask who do fans actually want as champion. I suspect that a lot of people are immensely tired of Lesnar holding the belt and not even being there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2017)

Raiden said:


> lmao WWE has a poll asking who should Brock's next opponent be.
> 
> Balor leads with 29% and Brawn has 27%
> 
> ...



Part timers should never be champions. ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias Becky Lynch is going to be in the next Marine movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2017)

Jizz is overrated . swear to god i hope someone else shoots on him for once. Glad roman beat him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Raw is going to be a lot different without him.  New dynamic to watch for.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Alexa Bliss has such a biscuit butt!  Bwhahahahahaha.  Look at it!  Everyone in the arena is chanting about it!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias Becky Lynch is going to be in the next Marine movie.


Big things for her. When she comes back she'll lead the fightback against Ruby's Riot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like MITB is going to be multibrand again in 2018. GOOD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

I may go to Elimination Chamber since it was announced for Vegas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2017)

Marine 6 will probably be on sale tomorrow


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jizz is overrated . swear to god i hope someone else shoots on him for once. Glad roman beat him.


miz one of the current top talkers in wwe so that wont happen. everyone else is trash on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> miz one of the current top talkers in wwe so that wont happen. everyone else is trash on the mic.


as I said the guy is the only one allowed to shoot. That doesn't make him good that makes him an advantageous talker.

If others could shoot, he'd be rekted.



Also here's the PPV schedule for next year..........




> WWE is currently planning 14 pay-per-view events for 2018 - 5 RAW brand events, 4 SmackDown brand events and 5 co-branded events, according to . Money In the Bank will now be a co-branded event.
> 
> Below is the current pay-per-view schedule for 2018:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2017)

HBK will also be in The Marine 6

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Survivor Series and Elimination Chamber are locks for me next year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2017)

No PPVs in Atlanta


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as I said the guy is the only one allowed to shoot. That doesn't make him good that makes him an advantageous talker.
> 
> If others could shoot, he'd be rekted.
> 
> ...


Sure let Jordan or Corbin shoot on Miz. That will end well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sure let Jordan or Corbin shoot on Miz. That will end well.


I kinda want to see it now just cause you made me laugh thinking about it 

Let them shoot Vince!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Hyped for next Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Survivor Series and Elimination Chamber are locks for me next year.


Is EC a good watch in attendance? Is imagine its hard to see the chamber match.

I'm thinking about going to the rumble, I haven't been to any WWE event since the 04(?) Rumble or whenever Benoit won it. Seems like a much better time to go now as opposed to battleground.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda want to see it now just cause you made me laugh thinking about it
> 
> Let them shoot Vince!


Shoot you say?
Because Strowman on his own isn't terrifying enough now imagine Braun with a gun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is EC a good watch in attendance? Is imagine its hard to see the chamber match.
> 
> I'm thinking about going to the rumble, I haven't been to any WWE event since the 04(?) Rumble or whenever Benoit won it. Seems like a much better time to go now as opposed to battleground.


Probably not.  I hate cage matches in general. You bring up a good point. Probably should make sure the rest of the card is decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Part timers should never be champions. ever!



Yeah it's put an incredible creative strain on the writers to ink a good show. You could easily have Finn and Samoa for example, at each other's throats for the belts rather than a random match that's the second opener on the show. Or Roman vs. Miz as main event.

.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2017)

ill be there


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a try to make MITB this year too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Gargano/Dunne match is great guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Nxt episode tonight is a must watch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Part timers should never be champions. ever!


I agree dude.  I think it's important to have championship matches on house shows.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2017)

Love that entrance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2017)

Got around to watching NXT Takeover a couple days ago. That Aleister Black vs Velveteen Dream match. 

That build and blowoff is basically the type of thing I picture whenever I bitch about how I wish booking was better. Perfect stuff. I don't watch NXT so I just heard about the build second hand, but shit maybe I should go back those 5 or so weeks and check it out; it was that good. The rest of the PPV was pretty great. Ember Moon winning felt kinda flat, but that's about my only complaint.

I think I'm gonna stop being stubborn about trying to watch it from the last couple years and just jump in now. The stuff I'm hearing about it just sounds like flat out good TV.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yeah it's put an incredible creative strain on the writers to ink a good show. You could easily have Finn and Samoa for example, at each other's throats for the belts rather than a random match that's the second opener on the show. Or Roman vs. Miz as main event.
> 
> .




Brock can’t wait to go home and water his plants that’s why he demands Vince to put him as the second opener on the show


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2017)

Yep no star power from the youngins so gotta rely on part timers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

No star power from the youngers because they won't allow it.
can't be a star if you're in the andre battle royal while wheel chair taker and shovel hhh taking spots.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Damn those other guys below 35 will only get a chance to shine when the guys above 35 all retire for good .

And it's not their fault. It's WWE's mentality about how to display talent.

It goes back to a comment that Al Snow recently made on a podcast called "PWR Show." He said the 90s were better than today because you could understand the importance and role that several characters played on a show.

The podcast usually gets a lot of dislikes though. People don't like Snow's opinion for some reason.

.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn those other guys below 35 will only get a chance to shine when the guys above 35 all retire for good .
> 
> And it's not their fault. It's WWE's mentality about how to display talent.
> 
> ...


Snow does have one good opinion tho.


What doss everybody want?!
Head!

What does everybody need?!
Head!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Damn Asuka is pretty old.  Maybe they should just have Sasha beat her?  Sasha is going to be around for a while.  Some girl that has two years left shouldn't be squashing her.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn those other guys below 35 will only get a chance to shine when the guys above 35 all retire for good .
> 
> And it's not their fault. It's WWE's mentality about how to display talent.
> 
> ...



Al Snow speaks the truth tho

All of them old timers were allowed to shoot and create their own promos on the fly not like today's scripted retarded bs


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Snow does have one good opinion tho.
> 
> 
> What doss everybody want?!
> ...





Jake CENA said:


> Al Snow speaks the truth tho
> 
> All of them old timers were allowed to shoot and create their own promos on the fly not like today's scripted retarded bs



Haha yeah I also thought he was spot on. He made a lot of sex jokes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Haha yeah I also thought he was spot on. He made a lot of sex jokes.



Roman can't even construct a full sentence without choking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman can't even construct a full sentence without choking



Sounded uncomfortable in that last prompt too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Owens and Zayn need to go to Raw if Miz is going to be gone for a while.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Owens and Zayn need to go to Raw if Miz is going to be gone for a while.



those two guys are going nowhere with their current situation.

sami should be acting like a real muslim while owens should be kicking ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Unfortunately.  So far it hasn't worked out.  Owens hasn't brought Sami to his level. Instead Sami has pulled Owens down.  I enjoy Sami's heel work.  So I hope Vince changes his mind.

I do think the plan is Owens/Zayn for Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

They're not doing anything. They don't even get to fight some other tag teams every week


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm hoping they are in limbo until Daniel Bryan reveals his master plan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

> According to a report from ,  was never being considered to face Brock Lesnar at the  pay-per-view event.
> 
> According to sources, when Balor is not portraying “The Demon” gimmick, Vince McMahon sees him as “bland”. The site reports that Balor is slowly being transitioned into a role similar to that of Dolph Zigglers. That means he is a performer who can put on great matches but doesn’t get to the main event level due to “higher-up” WWE officials not having faith in his look.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately.  So far it hasn't worked out.  Owens hasn't brought Sami to his level. Instead Sami has pulled Owens down.  I enjoy Sami's heel work.  So I hope Vince changes his mind.
> 
> I do think the plan is Owens/Zayn for Mania.



Vince don't like zayn it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Finn should leave immediately if they're planning to cast him as Dolph. What is Vince doing man lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

Vince McMahon needs to be sent to a retirement home and eat all of his next meals through a straw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Apparently this tweet was a response to reports that he's not over enough:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2017)

I never seen the appeal in Zayn myself, tbh. I know he's a good worker but his look is off and he doesn't have much character outside of a comedy act. Also, majority of his best work is with KO and vice versa. Not saying they need to have tagteam matches for Sami to thrive but they do need to be a joint act to get the most out of him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never seen the appeal in Zayn myself, tbh. I know he's a good worker but his look is off and he doesn't have much character outside of a comedy act. Also, majority of his best work is with KO and vice versa. Not saying they need to have tagteam matches for Sami to thrive but they do need to be a joint act to get the most out of him.


He's not a good worker he's an amazing worker. His work would get him over like ajs work gets him over he hasn't been placed in a good position to show his skills unless its KO which I'm surprised vince clearly likes KO because he looks like us posting on here.

Vince is usually big on looks so its just so surprising how amazing of a career KO has had.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He's not a good worker he's an amazing worker. His work would get him over like ajs work gets him over he hasn't been placed in a good position to show his skills unless its KO which I'm surprised vince clearly likes KO because he looks like us posting on here.
> 
> Vince is usually big on looks so its just so surprising how amazing of a career KO has had.


 I'm personally not a big fan of AJ but I won't deny how great he is from a technical perspective. Thing with AJ is he was king everywhere he's been, Zayn was a comedy act.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

KO will get a lot of mileage with Vince because of his comedy act with Jericho last year.  And anyone that has a barn burner with Shane will also be elevated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm personally not a big fan of AJ but I won't deny how great he is from a technical perspective. Thing with AJ is he was king everywhere he's been, Zayn was a comedy act.



Zayn wasn't  comedy act in nxt and a lot of places


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

FUCJING IN


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

@WhatADrag 2018 Royal Rumble is gonna be fantastic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Zayn wasn't  comedy act in nxt and a lot of places


Haven't seen his NXT stuff but El Generico was outrageous, I always look up the ROH shows in philly and when I seen this white luchador with Steen as the tag team ME I lost interest. Then when I seen Generico at the top of the card as a singles competitor it completely turned me off the product. Steen was believable but after watching Angels, Joe, Ares, Styles, Punk, Bryan, Nigel etc. I felt disrespected with a fake lucha at the top of the card. 

I will admit I probably did miss out on a bunch of classics but part of wrestling is the look, that can't be denied. And Zayn looks like a soggy noodle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Haven't seen his NXT stuff but El Generico was outrageous, I always look up the ROH shows in philly and when I seen this white luchador with Steen as the tag team ME I lost interest. Then when I seen Generico at the top of the card as a singles competitor it completely turned me off the product. Steen was believable but after watching Angels, Joe, Ares, Styles, Punk, Bryan, Nigel etc. I felt disrespected with a fake lucha at the top of the card.
> 
> I will admit I probably did miss out on a bunch of classics but part of wrestling is the look, that can't be denied. And Zayn looks like a soggy noodle.




If u haven't seen naka vs sami or the sami vs Cesaro matches I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Damn i just saw the rumored line ip for clash of champions...they might want to split more of the special events among the rosters lmao. It's mind of robbery for the people that pay to go to those things...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn i just saw the rumored line ip for clash of champions...they might want to split more of the special events among the rosters lmao. It's mind of robbery for the people that pay to go to those things...


Support aj as champ at all costs


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Support aj as champ at all costs



If he loses that belt I'm taking a break

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Damn i just saw the rumored line ip for clash of champions...they might want to split more of the special events among the rosters lmao. It's mind of robbery for the people that pay to go to those things...


it's a terrible card.  Imagine buying tickets months in advance.

I have been saying this for a while. Smackdown doesn't have enough talent to do their own shows right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> it's a terrible card.  Imagine buying tickets months in advance.
> 
> I have been saying this for a while. Smackdown doesn't have enough talent to do their own shows right now.



Yeah it seems like a typical episode of Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

They got away with it at HIAC because they had Owens and Shane in a crazy cage match.

But no one wants to see:

AJ/Jinder
Usos/American Alpha 2
Corbin/Roode
Charlotte/Natalya

Maybe they will finish the card with these additional matches:

Nakamura/Zayn
Orton/Owens
Naomi/Riot
New Day/Rusev & English

And that will make it a little more tolerable.  But I'm just not that interested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2017)

Smackdown needs to call-up Black and Velveteen Dream and have them do their Takeover match all over again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If u haven't seen naka vs sami or the sami vs Cesaro matches I don't know what to tell you.


I understand he puts on matches but he's nota character that's larger than life and that's what wrestling is all about.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

SD needs Cena for Clash of Champions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I understand he puts on matches but he's nota character that's larger than life and that's what wrestling is all about.



His character is supposed to be a underdog he doesn't need to be a larger than life character.

Fans and wwe mentality is main event or bust when a guy can have a amazing career being a upper mid card

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think there is anything wrong with just being a guy on the roster.  WWE needs guys like Bo Dallas and Mike Kanellis.  And they need midcard lifers like Zayn, Roode, and Ambrose.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I understand he puts on matches but he's nota character that's larger than life and that's what wrestling is all about.



wtf am i reading?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Am I crazy or has Michael Cole become more tolerable on commentary lately?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Am I crazy or has Michael Cole become more tolerable on commentary lately?


Seems like Cole is getting worse because I'm paying attention to what he's actually saying


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

I feel like he flies under the radar with Booker T out there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with just being a guy on the roster.  WWE needs guys like Bo Dallas and Mike Kanellis.  And they need midcard lifers like Zayn, Roode, and Ambrose.



I even recognize the value of Dana now that I see she's way better at putting people over than egomaniac Emma.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving guys.

I'm thankful that you guys keep shitting on mah boy Deano


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Happy Thanksgiving guys.
> 
> I'm thankful that you guys keep shitting on mah boy Deano


Fuck Dean. Hope Seth turns on SHIELD again to make Ambrose and Reigns look like even bigger dumbasses for trusting his snake ass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias you would book Asuka to beat Sasha?  Who do you have eventually beating her then?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you would book Asuka to beat Sasha?  Who do you have eventually beating her then?


Of course I'm booking asuka to beat everyone

Then she can start taking Lz on her way to retirement


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you would book Asuka to beat Sasha?  Who do you have eventually beating her then?


Yeah. Asuka can run riot until sometime after Mania. Then have whoever is most over at the time do the deed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2017)

I may not be Balor's biggest fan but this shit is hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2017)

Report out that AJ's contract expiring in 2019. Could explain the comment that he's retiring "in a couple of years."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2017)

The only person that can beat Asuka is Kairi. It sure as hell isnt Ember Moon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Dean. Hope Seth turns on SHIELD again to make Ambrose and Reigns look like even bigger dumbasses for trusting his snake ass.





Is this about how I shat on Emma?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is this about how I shat on Emma?


Nah. Mandy Rose on RAW now so I can get over Emma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Mandy needs better ring attire.  That gold number was kind of boring.  She needs something more dynamic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only person that can beat Asuka is Kairi. It sure as hell isnt Ember Moon.


That feud will never work on WWE programming.  Not on Raw anyway.

I think Asuka is kind of unfair.  Her inability to speak English pretty much means the heel will always have to do all the work building the feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm excited about the NXT women's division.  The 2018 talent is going to look like this:

Bianca Belair
Aliyah
Kairi Sane
Shayna Bazzler
Ember Moon
Nikki Cross
Peyton Royce
Billie Kay
Dakota Kai
Nixon Newell
Sage Beckett
Rhea Ripley
Abbey Laith

It's a packed division.  So it may be hard for some of them to stand out.  But there's a ton of talent there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That feud will never work on WWE programming.  Not on Raw anyway.
> 
> I think Asuka is kind of unfair.  Her inability to speak English pretty much means the heel will always have to do all the work building the feud.



Asuka cut promos while wearing her soccer mom dresses in NXT all the time. She acts like an unhinged Asian woman who dishonored her family because she's 40 and still unmarried so she takes her anger out on the world.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2017)

Were you guys shocked by Miz TV this week?  The Shield was in the ring.  The hottest act in the WWE.  And the crowd chanted "yes" for Miz when he said that they should give him some residuals on their Shield merch.  The crowd chanted "Miz is awesome" and "you're ungrateful" at the Shield.

It was unbelievable.  It was like a Wrestlemania-lite crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2017)

Seems like Asuka has been getting more over weekly.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I may not be Balor's biggest fan but this shit is hilarious.


Inb4 Vince doesn't find this funny and buries Finn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Inb4 Vince doesn't find this funny and buries Finn.


As if he's not already trying to bury Finn at the moment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2017)

lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like Asuka has been getting more over weekly.



They messed up by having her go 50/50 with Emma in 10 min competitive matches to begin with. It made her look weak. They switched it up and have her killing bitches in squash matches in like three minutes and look like a badass every week now, so people are starting to get behind her like they did for Braun when he was squashing fools.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As if he's not already trying to bury Finn at the moment.


Finn is a HHH guy.  Being a Vince guy is better.  Heck, being a Dunn guy is probably better.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

I wonder if Triple H is giving these guys private assurances that things will get better in a few years.

Ironically, Stephanie could be a gamechanger in all of this. She might be the one person who could convince her dad to lay off pushing certain guys.

That's probably how we got to a point where NXT talent consistently at on the roster lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> lol



house of hardcore?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

Didn't watch the video but I heard there were "shut the fuck up" chants for that promo. Might be confused.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Didn't watch the video but I heard there were "shut the fuck up" chants for that promo. Might be confused.


Indie wrestling fans are actually even worse than WWE fans.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2017)

WWE is retarded. they all had the best superstars on their roster and they let them go for petty reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Watching Kane/Strowman really makes me appreciate the Big Show.  His matches with Strowman were actually really good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE is retarded. they all had the best superstars on their roster and they let them go for petty reasons.


I think WWE has plenty of talent tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> His character is supposed to be a underdog he doesn't need to be a larger than life character.
> 
> Fans and wwe mentality is main event or bust when a guy can have a amazing career being a upper mid card


Underdogs can still feel larger than life, Bryan and Rey(during his huge push). 

But you're right I was thinking narrow he could have a decent mid card run like Ambrose.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

I think they need to reinstitute a lot of wrestling concepts (Submission Matches, Lighter Hardcore Matches etc). They also need to show more inter-brand competitions since there's such a big disparity between them. 

That should put some ease on creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

The future is bright guys!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

Did anyone play WWE2K18?

I saw that it got one star on the website.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

I play it all the time.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

Not sure if I should buy that, Dragon Ball or Star Wars.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if I should buy that, Dragon Ball or Star Wars.


Those are three completly different games. 

If you want a role playing element go with 2k, if you like competitive online fighting games ala injustice2 or marvel vs capcom then go DBZ, if you want to be an asshole go battlefront.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

What do you mean?  You get to enslave the galaxy in Battlefront 2 or something?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Those are three completly different games.
> 
> If you want a role playing element go with 2k, if you like competitive online fighting games ala injustice2 or marvel vs capcom then go DBZ, if you want to be an asshole go battlefront.



I might get 2K now and then DBZ later. Will be fun : ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?  You get to enslave the galaxy in Battlefront 2 or something?


Lol nah, the gaming community is boycotting BF2 for excessive micotransactions it has a calculated cost of over 2grand to unlock all of the content or a ridiculous amour of time grinding out the same content over and over(2years iirc).


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh I should buy it then. I hate the gaming community.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if I should buy that, Dragon Ball or Star Wars.


its fun as fuck and the best wrestling game since HCTP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

RVD comments on a rumor that he might fight AJ. 

This might actually be a great idea to keep interest high through out the year, instead of just bringing back talent only at WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Raiden said:


> RVD comments on a rumor that he might fight AJ.
> 
> This might actually be a great idea to keep interest high through out the year, instead of just bringing back talent only at WM.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

1:41 made me lol.

As did Steve's face at 2:27.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

People float like a million possible opponents for AJ.  Add RVD to the list with Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Daniel Bryan, and the Rock.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2017)

They'd have so much more of a watchable product if they let him lead. Without competition and with $$$ rolling in though I guess they don't have reason to care.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2017)

RVD has been lazy and over the hill for ten years now. It's like people don't remember how mediocre all his matches have been whenever he comes back. No thank you.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Oh I should buy it then. I hate the gaming community.



Y u gotta shit post all the time dude?

That shit is legit serious.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Indie wrestling fans are actually even worse than WWE fans.


That's Tommy Dreamer's promotion you stupid idiot.

He's had the likes of Bully Ray, Shelton Benjamin, Rhyno, Sandman, Sabu, AA, Velvet Sky, Victoria/Tara, Melina, Morrison, MJ,  on the show.

Think of it like ECW version 2.0


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2017)

So, after the Paige Assault on RAW.

Do we see an Alexa/Sasha/Bayley vs Paige team 

Or more likely.

Mickie & Sasha vs Mandy & Sonya Deville?
Alexa/Paige feud
Nia/Asuka: Immovable object vs Irresistable force storyline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So, after the Paige Assault on RAW.
> 
> Do we see an Alexa/Sasha/Bayley vs Paige team
> 
> ...


Alexa/Sasha/Bayley team.

I like your second idea.  But you had nothing for Bayley in that idea.  And she will definitely be involved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2017)

fuck Bayley.

She's as bad as Eva Marie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Raw women's division is lit.  Smackdown added three new girls but lost Becky Lynch.  Advantage Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2017)

I see Paige vs Alexa with Paige coming on top.

This sets up a Paige vs Asuka feud. First NXT women champ vs the undefeated juggernaut.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

Would WWE put the belt on her?  Seems like she needs to put in 6 good months and prove that WWE can count on her.

But they may want her to have a reign when her movie comes out.

So I'm torn.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not saying put it on instantly. Give it a couple months, then put the title on her.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2017)

被男子狠下毒手扑死

Great article!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 24, 2017)

Everyone that disagreed with me about RVD is a fucking mark that acts like RVD burying AJ in TNA never happened. 

Y'all the kind of fedora wearing neckbeards that get mad when people tell you Cody Rhodes is a mediocre wrestler that hasn't had a three star match since he's gone to the indies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> 被男子狠下毒手扑死
> 
> Great article!


Yeah now she's the HHH of the division.

Burying her competitors


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

That's bullshit. She put over Charlotte on Sunday.  She puts over Bayley, Becky, and Charlotte in every interview.  She put over Mickie James and made her seem like a superstar again.  She eats the pin at every single house show.  She gave Naomi the best moments of her career.  I can go on and on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2017)

Eh she gets come upance but doesnt put anyone over.She is Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, let's see how she does with Sonya, Paige, Asuka, and Mandy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's bullshit. She put over Charlotte on Sunday.  She puts over Bayley, Becky, and Charlotte in every interview.  She put over Mickie James and made her seem like a superstar again.  She eats the pin at every single house show.  She gave Naomi the best moments of her career.  I can go on and on.


>Her putting over Charlotte was the first time she lost when it mattered since Naomi
>Interviews mean fuck all if aforementioned people can't get it done when it matters in the ring
>And now Mickie James is back to irrelevance.
>House shows mean fuck all unless you are Madison Square Garden.
>Good for Naomi and as stated that was the last time Bliss lost when it really mattered...months ago.
I'm not saying she's Roman or HHH levels of bad but let's not act as if she loses when the situation gets real. Taking 1 or 2 irrelevant losses during a feud before your opponent returns to obscurity after said feud is not putting someone over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

Let's not act like she is booked like Superman either though.  No one has been pinned or submitted more this year.  She teams with Nia Jax and they can't even beat Mickie James and Dana Brooke, just think about how crazy that is!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

Lol. Ryan Satin is an asshole.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone that disagreed with me about RVD is a fucking mark that acts like RVD burying AJ in TNA never happened.
> 
> Y'all the kind of fedora wearing neckbeards that get mad when people tell you Cody Rhodes is a mediocre wrestler that hasn't had a three star match since he's gone to the indies.


RVD is a legend, top 50 all time. Cody is riding the coattails of the hottest movement in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

I laugh at the notion that Cody can come back and be a big star. There are literally 30 guys in the WWE that are simply more talented than him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2017)

Cody is a better Ziggler, he's relatively just as good a worker but he's more entertaining. IMO he's a midcard gatekeeper that should be putting rising stars over for the US title.

The line is drawn because if Omega comes to WWE(let's pray that's not anytime soon) Cody will be taking his spot. They have already started planting seeds in BTE. Most of the indy fans will be all over his Dick as the leader of the BC, as if he actually belongs in the same convo as Devitt, styles, or Omega.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2017)

RVD might be a legend but his prime was 15 years ago. 

He's still a better worker than Cody though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ghost you are slighting RVD, he's an all time worker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2017)

RVD still a good worker. He's not at his peak but still better than most of the current WWE roster. Ghost be trolling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2017)

RVD is half of what he was so because he was such a amazing worker before that, I can't accept that he's only above average now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 25, 2017)

RVD looked like a mess 5 years ago, the guy looks like he will keel over any second while in the ring.

Cody has talent and I think he can be a top talent if used correctly. He is better staying in the indies and cementing his name.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RVD has been lazy and over the hill for ten years now. It's like people don't remember how mediocre all his matches have been whenever he comes back. No thank you.



I don' think anything is wrong at all with seeing him return for a limited amount of time, especially if it boosts AJ. For me it comes down to how the character is used, and it's fine if he helps the new faces on the roster.I


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2017)

Starrcade tonight guys.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2017)

Goodness from Starcade if anyone is interested:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 25, 2017)

TNA is running WrestleCade against Starrcade tonight with Ryback and Jack Swagger on the card

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2017)

RVD's frog splash is a million times better than Fat Owens' top rope slip 

Cody's peak was his Stardust character. I really loved that gimmick but WWE never booked him any real feuds or even a title hunt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2017)

Yeah I'd be down for RVD with one of their special events. 

lol Finn Balor now leads the poll of opponents for Brock Lesnar at 40%. Storwman is at 21%. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA is running WrestleCade against Starrcade tonight with Ryback and Jack Swagger on the card



First ADR, then Ryberg and Lack Swagger.

TNA deserves the reputation it has.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

Ryback should be Universal Champion by now if he's still with WWE

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I'd be down for RVD with one of their special events.
> 
> lol Finn Balor now leads the poll of opponents for Brock Lesnar at 40%. Storwman is at 21%. .


Balor is only winning because of all of the reports that came out this week.  Smarks (that barely follow WWE) flooded the voting box.

Fuck 'em.  I hope Vince sticks with his plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> RVD looked like a mess 5 years ago, the guy looks like he will keel over any second while in the ring.
> 
> Cody has talent and I think he can be a top talent if used correctly. He is better staying in the indies and cementing his name.


Cody shouldn't even have a world title on the indies, Stardust was his ceiling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

Do you guys think Vince had it in the ass before?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you guys think Vince had it in the ass before?


Probably from 90s HBK or HHH.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m absolutey sure Vince had it before or else he wouldn’t be putting over Samoans.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Isn't there a story out there that Vince's mother molested him?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Isn't there a story out there that Vince's mother molested him?



Do share


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 26, 2017)

Vince said in interviews that his mother(step mother????) sexually abused him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

> He said in his playboy interview:
> 
> "I was abused as a child and ...let's just say it wasn't from the male"





> From the same interview: PLAYBOY: We can leave that topic, but one last thing first. You said that the sexual abuse in your childhood "wasn't from the male". It's well known that you're estranged from your mother. Have we found the reason?
> 
> MCMAHON: [Pauses, nods] Without saying that, I'd say that's pretty close


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

> Vince did an interview with the Andy Warhol founded _Interview_ magazine and that's just as dark and horrible. He says he doesn't sleep because nightmares about his mother and her boyfriends abuse. Really paints Vince in a different light.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 26, 2017)

Vince had a rough childhood, its what turned him into bonkers person. No wonder he is big on those i*c*st story lines.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

Vince step mother’s bf must be a body builder lol that’s why he loves thick ass men!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor is only winning because of all of the reports that came out this week.  Smarks (that barely follow WWE) flooded the voting box.
> 
> Fuck 'em.  I hope Vince sticks with his plan.



They were pretty close a few days ago I think. Smarks might respond to this by saying that Strowman is pushed aggressively every week, so it only makes sense that he leads in polls. I think
Triple threat match and feud could also be a good idea.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't see Balor being in a title match any time soon. Joe tapped him out last week.  Kane squashed him a couple of weeks in a row.  He just seems a level beneath Brock right now.

You could have him come out as the Demon every week before the Rumble. And he needs to beat Joe and Kane. Maybe have him beat Strowman too.  Then I would consider him a viable challenger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Raw is going to be big tomorrow night.  Follow up to the NXT invasion arc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you guys think Vince had it in the ass before?


Vince was fucking Shawn in the 90s no doubt about it, whether he was giving or receiving is up for debate I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

When I look at Emma.  All I see are dollar signs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Vince said in interviews that his mother(step mother????) sexually abused him.


That makes sense, majority of sexually abused children turn out to be some form of gay/bi and usually hypersexual.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2017)

Brock should wrestle Asuka. She's more credible than Balor right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

What a mess.  Flights from San Francisco to Burbank cancelled. So I'm flying to Bakersfield and renting a car to drive to Burbank.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be big tomorrow night.  Follow up to the NXT invasion arc.


you gotta stop this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I have been enjoying Raw. It's much better right now than it was when KO and Jericho were the only act worth watching.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Shame on you guys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

LOL if she thought she wouldn't get any body shaming in wwe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2017)

Nia mad af that people call her fat when she's fat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nia mad af that people call her fat when she's fat.


Who in the locker room called her fat?  Did the Legit Boss strike again??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Go buy some merch guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

WWE is just killing it with their lists lately:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2017)

Starcade had strong attendance and was filmed:


So it might do an unexpected appearance on the Network later. I guess theyre revamping the way house shows work lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I would have rather gone to the show in Nashville. Raw has bigger stars.  It doesn't matter what name they give the house show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be big tomorrow night.  Follow up to the NXT invasion arc.


you say this every week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Go buy some merch guys.


You'd have to pay me to buy wwe merch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Most of the time I get to Wednesday or Thursday of a week and I can't wait for it to be Monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> you say this every week.


Its like he has his memory wiped of how shit raw is every week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

This is the best Raw has been since the brand split.  No Miz is worrisome though.  Holy fuck.  Why did Vince allow this???


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2017)

being best since the brand split don't mean shit 

its basically raw going from 3/10 to a 3.5/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I think it's time to end the brand split tbh.  What do you guys think?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2017)

no then aj styles would be mid carding


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is the best Raw has been since the brand split.  No Miz is worrisome though.  Holy fuck.  Why did Vince allow this???


From the little I've watched this year raw is at its worst it may have ever been this decade.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I think I'm going to go to another house show Dec 3.  I think it's firing on all cylinders right now.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 26, 2017)

i was able to go to starrcade. the crowd was hot and the matches were all pretty good with decent time. Ziggler and Roode had the best match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Worst match Nakamura/Corbin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Nakamura is here to have good matches and earn paychecks, and he's all out of good matches

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

The laziest WWE superstar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Shame on you guys.



Don’t worry Nia we’re all fat asses too. But you’re still the biggest!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2017)

I need Alexa Bliss porn. Any news from the fappening yet??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

I want Corbin and Nakamura to do a hair vs hair match and both lose.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Worst match Nakamura/Corbin.



it really was. the finish was shit tbh...corbin brings in a steel chair randomly and gets a DQ. i get the chance of a title changing on a house show is slim, but damn...at least let Corbin retain in another way


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2017)

Nia should never be the champ.  Her matches only have one pace.  The people that support her simply want something new.  People will be tired of her in two weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia should never be the champ.  Her matches only have one pace.  The people that support her simply want something new.  People will be tired of her in two weeks.


Unpopular opinion but I feel the same way about one move strowman.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think it's time to end the brand split tbh.  What do you guys think?



Sadly I think Smackdown will still get a massively lesser half of watchable talent. But I agree that it feels pretty pointless. They didn't stick with their promise to keep Tuesday competitive with Monday.

I wouldn't be surprised if it leaves once Shane wants to take a break. He's really carrying the concept I think.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 26, 2017)

Brand split is still helping the ratings, but if they don't plan on keeping smackdown competitive and Vince is going to keep throwing a tantrum when ever smackdown starts to do well for itself it might be time to end it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2017)

Of course raw is Vince number 1 baby. But I don't think he tries to purposely look bad. I believe that's just idiotic booking wwe has throughout the company.

I mean if Vince really wanted raw to shine n SD to suffer aj would be on raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They need to stop calling people up and having them get into feuds with Ziggler and Corbin but sadly there aren't that many options on smackdown.


they could put some of these nxt champions they bring up straight to the main event scene and make them feel like a big deal instead of making these guys feel normal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

They need to have Jordan/Strowman tonight.  We didn't get a resolution to that last week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Roman is going to put the IC title on the line tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Peyton is never going to make it to the main roster.  Her only hope is if the women get a show like 205 Live.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2017)

Peyton Royce is a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Link removed

Great article.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

Tonight is confirmed 
Paige & Mandy & Sonya vs Sasha & Bayley & Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Hopefully Bayley eats the pin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

I think Cesaro is fighting Rollins and someone else.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

WWE is so fucking lit.  They are also giving us Jason Jordan against Kane.  That's basically a dream match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2017)

I need more Kane matches. He's more interesting than Braun at this point.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I need more Kane matches. He's more interesting than Braun at this point.



Sadly I agree. No interest in seeing Brawn. Biased towards the old gen I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

college stressful

but that peyton royce pic got my hands in my pants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

I bet Dunn doesn't like the Aussie accent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Well recapping the Strowman/Kane feud.   So does it end tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Proudly carrying the IC title my ass!

He's practically dragging it!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Cheers for Roman outweighing the boos.    Well most of those cheers are high pitch so I take it the thirst is strong there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

The people chanting you deserve it need to give it a rest.  Ffs.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

They have to replay this so the fans aren't disappointed when the Miz doesn't show up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

No show without the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Well Elias about to start his feud with Roman then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks to be a weak crowd tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2017)

Roman deserves it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean was allowed to have time off for a honeymoon? 

Well then.... guess he's gonna be mastering Renee's titties tonight


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

lol.  And Sheamus is on a sabbatical?  I gotta call bullshit on those two explanations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> lol.  And Sheamus is on a sabbatical?  I gotta call bullshit on those two explanations.



Being legit I agree. WWE rarely gives time off for stuff like that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

so WWE tag titles value is of monetary ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Can Rollins really win a match with that lame knee attack?  He usually does that into a dirty deeds because it isn't shit on its own.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Damn did they tell Rollins and Cesaro to make this shit go until 9  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm glad that Roman's getting cheers . I'm almost hoping that Vince blows his load early and makes Roman champ early again.

Would be better than having a part timer lazy fat gorilla  with it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

I would cheer Roman if he ends the Brock title reign.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Are they teasing a split again? I don't want to see them fight anymore lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

That knee finish is so fucking weak looking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Terrible Seth Rollins promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

WWE at least understands now to do a slow burn for Roman  

Only took them several years to understand this


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Terrible Seth Rollins promo.



haha he winged that shit .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Enjoyed watching the singles match and as much as I've enjoyed the Sheamus/Cesaro team I'm hoping Cesaro goes solo in the foreseeing future.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> haha he winged that shit .


Dude, it's tough to cut a promo after like a 20 minute match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

MY GOD NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT  SHITTY "CRUISERWEIGHT" DIVISION!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

The Zo Train runs this joint.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> MY GOD NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT  SHITTY "CRUISERWEIGHT" DIVISION!!!


Enzo is a great heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoyed watching the singles match and as much as I've enjoyed the Sheamus/Cesaro team I'm hoping Cesaro goes solo in the foreseeing future.


funny enough Sheamus vs Ambrose was better 

and that's with two guys who are known to be shitty wrestlers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

No.  Enough with the fatal four way matches!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo is a great heel.


Better than Miz that's for sure


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better than Miz that's for sure


Troll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Are the 2K game worth playing?  Just recently got a PS4 and was wondering.

Also Titus Brand out to collect a paycheck after a match with Joe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

I like the game.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

I guess this match helps Titus in a way...lol.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Lmao @ Booker T.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Good showing for Titus.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

They made Apollo look like a fucking chump.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Troll.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

WWE finally found a role for Gallows and Anderson!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are the 2K game worth playing?  Just recently got a PS4 and was wondering.
> 
> Also Titus Brand out to collect a paycheck after a match with Joe.



NO NO NO!!! 

save yourself money. They suck.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are the 2K game worth playing?  Just recently got a PS4 and was wondering.
> 
> Also Titus Brand out to collect a paycheck after a match with Joe.


Best one in a loooong time, definitely worth picking up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Well Titus got some good hits in.  Crews on the other hand......   Man Vince is a vindictive bastard to have Titus still jobbing like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NO NO NO!!!
> 
> save yourself money. They suck.





[S-A-F] said:


> Best one in a loooong time, definitely worth picking up.




Just asking because the local Walmarts had 2K18 on sale for $20 on the Black Friday sales and are still going on til mid week.  Picked up DragonQuest Heroes 2 for $15 instead this past weekend.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

damn you could tell Vince is controlling literally every aspect of this show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Can Mandy, Paige, and Sonya hang?  Or will we see stage fright?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just asking because the local Walmarts had 2K18 on sale for $20 on the Black Friday sales and are still going on til mid week.  Picked up DragonQuest Heroes 2 for $15 instead this past weekend.



They're glitchy, the modes are lame, and they're pretty much the same every year.

Kinda like Madden and Fifa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

the fans want the Shield to beat up Paige , Mandy, and butch


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

So much for there being a match here tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Actually there was AJ Lee but then it's Vince with the WWE's history.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Mandy doing awful on the mic kek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually there was AJ Lee but then it's Vince with the WWE's history.





Vince: I'LL BE DAMNED IF I MENTION AJ LEE DAMMIT! I HATE HER HUSBAND DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mandy doing awful on the mic kek


Sonya was the worst.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Turn heel Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

IN B4 FEMALE SHIELD!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

To think it took a viral infection to get Wyatt out of that drag gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think it took a viral infection to get Wyatt out of that drag gimmick.


Hey God got sick of Vince's shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Never had a childhood, well must be so since you didn't get that shot at childhood that was to prevent that viral infection you got later on.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

this promo is dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

lmao this is the most pathetic promo ever 


I'm pretty sure Bray's crying internally


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

well dammit . Poor Matt is about to be deleted in a loss


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well dammit . Poor Matt is about to be deleted in a loss



It's all likely to push the broken gimick when it becomes basically free for all in a few weeks.  Since there seems to be an arc behind his losing streak.

It's just few months too late.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> It's all likely to push the broken gimick when it becomes basically free for all in a few weeks.  Since there seems to be an arc behind his losing streak.
> 
> It's just few months too late.


Not their fault this time. It's shitty TNA's fault . Fuck Impact and Anthem

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not their fault this time. It's shitty TNA's fault . Fuck Impact and Anthem



Oh the blame is all on TNA/Impact/Webleedmoney wrestling... Whatever they want to call themselves these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Come on Bray!  Put this jobber away!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not their fault this time. It's shitty TNA's fault . Fuck Impact and Anthem



This.  Honestly Anthem should have just gave up on trying to fight for the Broken gimmick but instead ate it in bad press and what nots.  Now look at them current.   Packing up and moving to Canada and with talent leaving and it's rebranding again after firing Double J.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Matt Hardy sucks.  He's awful.  He can't beat anyone!!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Shit the crowd is ready for broken Matt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

gimmick is in play


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2017)

He's breaking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

fuck yes 

It might go down soon guys 


and crowd still wants Broken Matt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't get the gimmick.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> This.  Honestly Anthem should have just gave up on trying to fight for the Broken gimmick but instead ate it in bad press and what nots.  Now look at them current.   Packing up and moving to Canada and with talent leaving and it's rebranding again after firing Double J.


Hell if they need fucking money sell them the gimmick and the library 

Don't be dumb and not sell assets that can help you get out of financial trouble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't get the gimmick.


more creative than shooting from the Jizz


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't get the gimmick.


Because you have not woken!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

So basically they've been holding out on broken Matt until around WM time. Interesting. Wouldn't be surprised if Hardy's make an exit after that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

let it go WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They're glitchy, the modes are lame, and they're pretty much the same every year.
> 
> Kinda like Madden and Fifa


Except the current game has the best career mode ever in a wrestling game and the game plays smoothly.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

lol another reference to bank accounts and titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> So basically they've been holding out on broken Matt until around WM time. Interesting. Wouldn't be surprised if Hardy's make an exit after that.



Nah Broken Matt is money to be made. I really wish they hadn't done Bray vs Matt so early so this way you build on both so that way you can have Broken vs Buzzard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Except the current game has the best career mode ever in a wrestling game and the game plays smoothly.



Well yeah if you compare to the last year's version which had nothing at all and made me feel I wasted 60 bucks on a 15 dollar game smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> So basically they've been holding out on broken Matt until around WM time. Interesting. Wouldn't be surprised if Hardy's make an exit after that.



Well if Wyatt is the opponent then the feud will be interesting.  The problem is Wyatt's stock is pretty much low with the "Eater of Pins" moniker, his family either being pushed to the moon in Strowman or wrestling on SD as Borderlands characters, and that he was about to go drag queen had it not been dropped as quick as it happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd be chanting boring right now if I was at Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Ryan Satin is supposed to be dropping gigantic news.

Hearing its Rhodes and the Bucks bringing Punk out of retirement for a 10k arena


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well yeah if you compare to the last year's version which had nothing at all and made me feel I wasted 60 bucks on a 15 dollar game smh


I feel your pain, my cousin felt the same way after he bought it on day one. Last years game was like the worst of the worst but you can tell with this one they finally got their shit together.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

I heard Broken Matt just debuted??? Is it true?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

what is that hinting at?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel your pain, my cousin felt the same way after he bought it on day one. Last years game was like the worst of the worst but you can tell with this one they finally got their shit together.



Are you sure? Cause I seriously don't trust 2k now . 


Like without spoiling , what does career mode offer now ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm guessing Cody will be at Wrestle Kingdom .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ryan Satin is supposed to be dropping gigantic news.
> 
> Hearing its Rhodes and the Bucks bringing Punk out of retirement for a 10k arena


NO WAY I DON'T BELIEVE YOU !!!

LIES!!!

LIES AND SLANDERS!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Elias hates every town in America.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard Broken Matt just debuted??? Is it true?



No but a tease this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> what is that hinting at?



and rumor is they got punk on board

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

I bolieve!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

"We want Roman." WTF. Yo this is .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

the crowd started going against the women with NO WE DON'T


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> "We want Roman." WTF. Yo this is .


Elias did his job.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Miz still the top heel.  Getting name dropped in every segment as other heels try to grab his heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2017)

Roman is so over. He deserves to main event Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

rukia was right raw is very big tonight.. biggest its been in years

kane vs jason jordan is the main event.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> kane vs jason jordan is the main event.


For the first time ever!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> and rumor is they got punk on board



Oh jesus please, spare us of this shit show. No one wants to see Punk doing the top elbow drop, its an insult to your intelligence and to your future kids and grand kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No but a tease this time.



Matt should have a Universal title run starting at WM


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh jesus please, spare us of this shit show. No one wants to see Punk doing the top elbow drop, its an insult to your intelligence and to your future kids and grand kids


omega vs punk

beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> omega vs punk
> 
> beautiful



Omega will carry the part timer and gets less money???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> omega vs punk
> 
> beautiful


If Punk does show up at that show, do you think he'll drop pipe bombs on WWE?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Punk does show up at that show, do you think he'll drop pipe bombs on WWE?


idk last time i checked he had a law suit so that would be dumb



Jake CENA said:


> Omega will carry the part timer and gets less money???


omega making guap and fame without wwe he good.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> idk last time i checked he had a law suit so that would be dumb
> 
> 
> omega making guap and fame without wwe he good.



Is that lawsuit even going on?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

haha best part of RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Why did Joe come out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

a-are they gonna try to e-elevate the IC title?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why did Joe come out?



Joe does what he wants.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> and rumor is they got punk on board



I don't get it...why not try to do a series of smaller shows, or at least one test show? This has high potential for being an epic disaster I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Are you sure? Cause I seriously don't trust 2k now .
> 
> 
> Like without spoiling , what does career mode offer now ?


You can roam around freely backstage and talk to anyone. You also aren't stuck fueding with caws for weeks on end anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

No reaction for Asuka.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

lol what just happened.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2017)

oh boy....


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

IN


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2017)

Well that was how the matches against Emma should have gone.  Also too early for this Absolution vs Asuka.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Damn they need to work on a chant or something for Asuka. Deadest segment of the night. 

Jason also needs a chant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> You can roam around freely backstage and talk to anyone. You also aren't stuck fueding with caws for weeks on end anymore.


T-That sounds... awesome. Anything else?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 27, 2017)

Paige-SAAAAMMMMMAAAAAA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Paige-SAAAAMMMMMAAAAAA.



Welcome back  dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I don't get it...why not try to do a series of smaller shows, or at least one test show? This has high potential for being an epic disaster I think.



they obviously have a big name and believe they can fill it up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Asuka lucky asf she was allowed to leave.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> they obviously have a big name and believe they can fill it up


Tenille Dashwood.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

Paige doesn’t look that good anymore


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

lol'ing at the crowd chanting what.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> T-That sounds... awesome. Anything else?


8 people can fit in the ring now and you can use custom arenas in exhibition.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Great promo from Jason Jordan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Welcome back  dude


Paige with dat red lipstick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Lol Booker T.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Somebody said, "When the corporate Kane gimmick goes too far."


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Paige doesn’t look that good anymore


That's why BABYGURL is the most over man in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

We still have like 20 minutes left.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Paige doesn’t look that good anymore


disgusting looking tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Paige doesn’t look that good anymore


She looks good bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> 8 people can fit in the ring now and you can use custom arenas in exhibition.


sweet.

How about modes?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

What happened to Jason Jordan?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

lol they subbed out jj wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> That's why BABYGURL is the most over man in WWE.


to be fair , she kinda needs to put on some pounds.

She looks pretty sick


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair , she kinda needs to put on some pounds.
> 
> She looks pretty sick


Yeah, give her a few weeks.  She only recently escaped ADR.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

we gotta have pretty low iq's to watch this shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Balor sucks.  Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair , she kinda needs to put on some pounds.
> 
> She looks pretty sick


Paige still skinny af? probably gonna only get skinnier. Bitch probably on crack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

vince really burying finn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Balor is a chump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

lol Kane begging for mercy? tf.



WhatADrag said:


> we gotta have pretty low iq's to watch this shit



One of my favorite wrestling channels, PWR Show, stopped doing weekly videos out of no where. I kind of see why this week. In total agreement here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Bad episode. Sorry guys.  I was wrong. They are stalling until the Rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

"can he do it" - Booker T

"he just did it"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2017)

Inb4 that dude on this forum that got banned from WWE for life for stalking Paige comes in to disagree and say Paige has never looked better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> lol Kane begging for mercy? tf.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite wrestling channels, PWR Show, stopped doing weekly videos out of no where. I kind of see why this week. In total agreement here.


kane is the top heel in 2017.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Paige still skinny af? probably gonna only get skinnier. Bitch probably on crack.


 that's harsh 


also Strongman being strongman


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

That was a gentle power slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> we gotta have pretty low iq's to watch this shit



My IQ is - infinity 


but also I am a mark for Strongman and Deano


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bad episode. Sorry guys.  I was wrong. They are stalling until the Rumble.


Just skip out on the rest of the year, they're phoning it in from now until road to wm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just skip out on the rest of the year, they're phoning it in from now until road to wm.


they not even phoning it for anything good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Absolution and the IC title match were the only things worth watching tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Kane about to show up with Jeepers Creepers next week. 

Strowman and Balor vs. Kane and JC.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Absolution and the IC title match were the only things worth watching tonight.


zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

When was there a Jeepers Creepers 3?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> When was there a Jeepers Creepers 3?



Word I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> She looks good bro.



She looks sick. Like she has STD or something.

Her face looks bloated from all the black and brown dick he sucked. 







Braun is the top face of the company right now. Fuck Brock and give his title to Braun asap!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

Absolution was a mistake.

Paige return would have been better if they made her Broken Matt’s new gf


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2017)

Jeepers Creeperes gonna be surprise guest at Cody's show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fucks absolution?


paige's new faction.



Raiden said:


> Word I was thinking the same thing .


i remember one where the Creeper stalked a bus full of students.  I think it was #2.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

The film was so low budget, the whole movie revolved around a stranded school bus in the middle of the night with a flying alien demon stalking and killing its passengers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2017)

Holy shit.  The creeper is at it again.  I thought he kind of got defeated in the second movie.  But he is killing people and stealing body parts again!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The film was so low budget, the whole movie revolved around a stranded school bus in the middle of the night with a flying alien demon stalking and killing its passengers


That's the only Jeepers Creeper I've seen but that shit had me dying.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's the only Jeepers Creeper I've seen but that shit had me dying.



It was hilarious. They were like shitting their pants for 1.5hrs inside the bus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Wasn't there like a racial thing too?  Black football players against white football players?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Jeepers Creeper needs to put Roman over strongly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Roman looks like a jobber while wearing the IC title belt


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Roman should wear a suit like the Miz.  Show some respect!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> paige's new faction.
> 
> i remember one where the Creeper stalked a bus full of students.  I think it was #2.



Yeah this was one is pretty bad . Still watching somehow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

This movie is better than Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

I think they've gotten Creeper more over than Strowman at this point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Creeper has more moves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

the creeper got hit by a bus and disappeared tf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

The sister survived in the first movie, right?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah the boy died. Got the back of his body dug out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

How they disrespect jeepers creepers like this?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How they disrespect jeepers creepers like this?



First film made 62 million and the last one made 2.5

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


Ive seen enough porn to know where this is going


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> How they disrespect jeepers creepers like this?


This Damnation show is boring asf.  Give me more Jeepers Creepers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ive seen enough porn to know where this is going


I'd fap to it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


Titus expanding man. Even in loss man is still going big.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd fap to it.


Titties Worldwide!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Raiden said:


> First film made 62 million and the last one made 2.5


They only Aired it in theaters for one night they didn't try at all


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Dana seems like someone that could be released at any time. Did you guys see what they did with her tonight?  Holy smokes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

I mean we need jobers.


I hope she slobbing someone there tho. If not what she there for?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Dana jobbing in ten seconds means she is being booked properly for once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is so over. He deserves to main event Wrestlemania.



Everyone that disliked this post is a fedora -wearing neckbeard Mark that probably owns ten of the same Bullet Club shirt and watches Lucha on Univision in Spanish despite not knowing any Spanish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone that disliked this post is a fedora -wearing neckbeard Mark that probably owns ten of the same Bullet Club shirt and watches Lucha on Univision in Spanish despite not knowing any Spanish.


You realized that  the comment you made was too try hard. You're supposed to sound natural when you troll.


Smh you're  as lazy and unmotivated as Lonzo Ball


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You realized that  the comment you made was too try hard. You're supposed to sound natural when you troll.
> 
> 
> Smh you're  as lazy and unmotivated as Lonzo Ball


Ghost has been acting extra because no one was paying attention


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost has been acting extra because no one was paying attention




well no not when Rukia actually trolls better. 

Plus Jake being loud as well


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well no not when Rukia actually trolls better.
> 
> Plus Jake being loud as well



Welcome to troll city.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Agree with Meltzer.  I cringe now when they do those tower of doom spots.  They look so phony and orchestrated.  And they have been so abused in the last year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Agree with Meltzer.  I cringe now when they do those tower of doom spots.  They look so phony and orchestrated.  And they have been so abused in the last year.



no one even gets pinned after being hit by the tower of doom. its not sacred anymore


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Tower of doom stopped meaning anything when the women started doing it tbh.

Who the hell is going to believe 110 lbs Sasha Banks just powerbombed Bayley and Charlotte at the same time?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well no not when Rukia actually trolls better.
> 
> Plus Jake being loud as well


Ghost is past his peak man. He's still a decent troll but compared to his legendary peak days he's just over the hill man. Needs a revamp. Can't be getting surpassed by the likes of Rukia and Jake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Lets place our bets people.

WM season is near and we all know The Shield will fall apart and one of them will betray the other. So who's going to be it??

I bet its going to be Roman Reigns. 

Place your bets guys. Whoever loses must post his butt hole pic on social media.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Lets place our bets people.
> 
> WM season is near and we all know The Shield will fall apart and one of them will betray the other. So who's going to be it??
> 
> ...



It might be the other members, HHH or Kurt Angle


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It might be the other members, HHH or Kurt Angle



hmmm. i never thought of that.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Lets place our bets people.
> 
> WM season is near and we all know The Shield will fall apart and one of them will betray the other. So who's going to be it??
> 
> ...



They might do a triple threat or Reigns/Rollins again.

I hope not though. I think they gassed out feud between them big time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Raiden said:


> They might do a triple threat or Reigns/Rollins again.
> 
> I hope not though. I think they gassed out feud between them big time.



so who do you think will betray the group?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

No one is gonna betray the shield, they are going to draft baby gurl over to smackdown and then raw will trade seth and dean for roman.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> No one is gonna betray the shield, they are going to draft baby gurl over to smackdown and then raw will trade seth and dean for roman.



that sounds like a shitty plan. Roman needs a heel turn to get cheered by neckbeards


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2017)

Ambrose is turning in a new corporate angle


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2017)

There shouldn't be a betrayal.  It should be like how they did DX post reunion vs spirit squad, where they can go their seperate ways, do their own thing but at the same time come together if needed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

The Shield will stay together until they sell all the new shirts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It might be the other members, HHH or Kurt Angle


Angle definitely needs to be a heel GM at some point.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

paige need to go on a food binge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> paige need to go on a food binge.


Nah.  She is more meaty than some.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

> Lio Rush has been held off NXT house shows due to heat from his tweet about Emma, according to PWInsider


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> paige need to go on a food binge.


I'm not a fan of the skeleton look in women at all but for paige it works and she has a lil ass on her. I think its the pale skin.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  She is more meaty than some.


yeah like boney ass sasha.

As for Lio Rush career ended before it could even begin because of some dumbass tweets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

Fuck Emma, how many careers is this no talent trying to ruin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> There shouldn't be a betrayal.  It should be like how they did DX post reunion vs spirit squad, where they can go their seperate ways, do their own thing but at the same time come together if needed.


Then how are you turning Dean heel?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

Can dean do a heel act? The guy is a natural baby face, can you imagine his slurred speech doing a heel promo "I hatee you Romann, heree is the same promoo everyone cutss".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Can dean do a heel act? The guy is a natural baby face, can you imagine his slurred speech doing a heel promo "I hatee you Romann, heree is the same promoo everyone cutss".


Well thats how he was over in the indies as a heel.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well thats how he was over in the indies as a heel.



WWE would never let him cut his indie content though, he will always be a watered down version of that, which is basically a default baby face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> WWE would never let him cut his indie content though, he will always be a watered down version of that, which is basically a default baby face.


Well they want him heel so maybe being a Shield boy would help him get some liberties


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Can dean do a heel act? The guy is a natural baby face, can you imagine his slurred speech doing a heel promo "I hatee you Romann, heree is the same promoo everyone cutss".


He's stale its time for a turn but I agree his turn will be shit. "I was always overlooked and the third wheel" style.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well thats how he was over in the indies as a heel.


Ambrose was over?? Lol. Where and when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ambrose was over?? Lol. Where and when?


Before his title reign and in indies. Then the Ziggler feud + Stone cold podcast got smarks to turn on him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2017)

The Wyatt feud really made Ambrose look bad too. Remember when he got defeated by an exploding tv?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Wyatt feud really made Ambrose look bad too. Remember when he got defeated by an exploding tv?


Why did you bring that up?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ambrose was over?? Lol. Where and when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

I won't ever forget Cena burying Ambrose on commentary.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

that fake phosphorus exploding tv solo'd 1/3 of the Shield


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Man who cares about wwe.

Hearing bucks n Cody waiting on Bryan contract to be gone

Cody vs Bryan 
Omega vs punk 


Take my money


Have fun with jinder main eventing shows n rukia saying "tomorrow is a big night" ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Cody isn't very good.  Punk and Bryan are old part timers.  (Something you guys constantly complain about.)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Shut ur bitch ass up

The oldest part timer I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

I retired Soultaker at Wrestlemania.  And I will soon retire you as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Damn cody more important than goldust in wrestling history

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

"Brock Lesnar may not defend the Universal Title at the Royal Rumble. Lesnar will appear at the Royal Rumble, but won’t defend the title because WWE does not have a suitable opponent for him." Bunch of rukias running this company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Man who cares about wwe.
> 
> Hearing bucks n Cody waiting on Bryan contract to be gone
> 
> ...



So Cody will go down as the one who killed Bryan in the ring.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

Cody is alright, he is doing well in the indie circuit but WWE will never treat him as anything other then a high class jobber. His best bet is to stay outside the WWE, just like Omega.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> So Cody will go down as the one who killed Bryan in the ring.


Cody out here making history

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Cody is alright, he is doing well in the indie circuit but WWE will never treat him as anything other then a high class jobber. His best bet is to stay outside the WWE, just like Omega.




Who cares about wwe breh


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Who cares about wwe breh



Typically its where you want to go to make money, however indie scene is big enough where top talent is getting paid better then WWE midcarders. Its just a bigger stage, something any performer wants. The only reason people refuse WWE is because Vince is a fucking madman and you know that you will be treated poorly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Typically its where you want to go to make money, however indie scene is big enough where top talent is getting paid better then WWE midcarders. Its just a bigger stage, something any performer wants. The only reason people refuse WWE is because Vince is a fucking madman and you know that you will be treated poorly.



Yeah but you work 300+ days a year too. The injury rate in WWE is actually higher than in New Japan, which I did not know.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah but you work 300+ days a year too. The injury rate in WWE is actually higher than in New Japan, which I did not know.



That too, WWE life style is hectic, its nonstop travel and expenses, you got a crazy old guy telling you to go out and say suckering sucatash, and he wants to literally cuck you by inserting someone into your onscreen relationships. Even when you do get over, Vince will kill it for his baby gurl. Its a rough life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah but you work 300+ days a year too. The injury rate in WWE is actually higher than in New Japan, which I did not know.


I don't know if that's true or not. New Japan guys have a shorter schedule but they go all out to the extreme. Plus wwe may have a lot of dates but they are a lot more limited when it comes to the matches and the moves.

Its scary and exciting at the same time to watch new Japan but those guys in the g5 got damn this dangerous.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know if that's true or not. New Japan guys have a shorter schedule but they go all out to the extreme. Plus wwe may have a lot of dates but they are a lot more limited when it comes to the matches and the moves.
> 
> Its scary and exciting at the same time to watch new Japan but those guys in the g5 got damn this dangerous.



Injury rate is inexplicable high for WWE.

Full time for NJPW is about 20-40 days less then WWE, Japan is a rather small country so if you live in Japan its possible to be at home every single night. Its not like you have to drive 8 hours to your next hotel room after a WWE event and sort out your schedule till the next event 3-4 times per week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "Brock Lesnar may not defend the Universal Title at the Royal Rumble. Lesnar will appear at the Royal Rumble, but won’t defend the title because WWE does not have a suitable opponent for him." Bunch of rukias running this company


Rematch against AJ is the only fight that makes sense.  But if the goal is to put over Roman at Mania.  The Brock/AJ match should be at like Summerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2017)

Paige lost her thickness. She needs to hang around Mickie and stay clean with her. Follow her example.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

New Japan doesn't care about their wrestlers.  They would probably let Shibata wrestle again if it's up to them!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Lol @ KO getting cheers for attacking Vince.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2017)

Cody is a joke character. While Punk is a botchmania spectacle.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2017)

Dashing Cody Rhodes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Hmm, just logged on just in time to see the Borderland Brothers come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

And the Hype Bros are done for tonight.   Well it's a paycheck.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Wtf why do they keep breaking the tag teams up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Well Spasms is going on his own now.    Wonder if creative has anything special for him or is he going to a flavor of the week type deal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Wtf why do they keep breaking the tag teams up


This is tag team 101 with Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

This was justified.  Mojo won the Andre the Giant Battle Royal before Ryder came back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Roode shouldn't be a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm starting to like Jinder.  A heel that actually gets booed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "Brock Lesnar may not defend the Universal Title at the Royal Rumble. Lesnar will appear at the Royal Rumble, but won’t defend the title because WWE does not have a suitable opponent for him." Bunch of rukias running this company


he's whooped everyone, they've booked themselves into a corner.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 28, 2017)

If the booking was competent, I would have pushed Cesaro as a credible threat to Lesnar at the least. He certainly has the strength and in-ring prowess to tell the story in matches.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

This handicap match doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Mahal is a great heel.  Much better promo and facial expressions than Corbin.  Meltzer is right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2017)

Sarah Logan looks like a young babyfaced Stephanie McMahon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Mandy Rose is the best promo out of the new girls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Well New Day found their calling for hawking out merch.   Does Big E sing because he has a nice voice at the start of the segment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Is this match actually going to happen?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Liv Morgan isn't ready to be in the ring with this level of talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Holy shit we are actually getting a women's match instead of  beat downs before.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Sloppy.  Do it at the house show before the big time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

And Natalya leaving makes no sense.  What the fuck was that?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

Seto Kaiba said:


> If the booking was competent, I would have pushed Cesaro as a credible threat to Lesnar at the least. He certainly has the strength and in-ring prowess to tell the story in matches.


yeah this could have been avoided but they want brock to be this final boss that can never be beaten.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

And the ref isn't calling for a DQ after all this shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

This is bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Road Dogg needs to be fired for this farce.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

Stopped watching smackdown and somehow currently on paul blart.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

I appreciate Carmella a lot more after that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Man I'm going back to playing Zestria soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm guessing the match with the nxt girls was bad or something? going by these comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm guessing the match with the nxt girls was bad or something? going by these comments.


I thought it was awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Did they just kill off the Ascension.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man I'm going back to playing Zestria soon.


I never finished it.  Persona V came out mid game and it got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I thought it was awful.


tbh the one new girl and liv morgan aren't ready for the main roster at all anyway. They've been wrestling for about how long?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Tbf.  I thought Liv Morgan looked really hot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

What is with Orton's hair?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

So much for SD security if Sami can come in and do that despite being barred from helping his friend.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2017)

Zayn throw some shit chairshots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2017)

Heh, so Owens wins via frog splash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Owens and Sami are starting to pick up some wins.  Good.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2017)

I'd say Sam needed that win more than KO did but all good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

That story about there being heat on Owens and Zayn for the European tour was complete bullshit.  They are in the main event every week!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Smh you guys are no better than HHH or Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Cody isn't very good.  Punk and Bryan are old part timers.  (Something you guys constantly complain about.)


Neither is the fucking Miz but you jerk him off dude.

Shut up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2017)

Absolution would beat the fuck out of the Riot Squad.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm guessing the match with the nxt girls was bad or something? going by these comments.


So, that's it huh? We're some kind of Riott Squad?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't expect to ever see Ascension on WWE programming again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 29, 2017)

So the Florence Civic Center posted this on its FB page

Horrible photoshop job aside it looks like we'll be getting a new US Title design soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Bought my tickets for a live event in Anaheim and for Raw at Staples Center on Monday night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


Holy fucking shit dude.  Sign Becky Lynch up on commentary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh you guys are no better than HHH or Vince


Not our fault Ambrose agreed to that spot that made him look super dumb af. 



Rukia said:


> I don't expect to ever see Ascension on WWE programming again.


This is the first time I can remember someone being killed off on smackdown since Al Wilson.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't expect to ever see Ascension on WWE programming again.



i'm actually starting to like their new gimmick lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2017)

Latest news on CM Punk and MMA;


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't care about the new Avengers movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanos has been bitched out at every turn. He's like Bray Wyatt at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2017)

The new US title looks epic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2017)

Death is Thanos' Sister Abigail.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

Guys being legit, fight for net neutrality .

The internet is at risk.

Call your politicians, send messages on your sites you use but fight .

We're facing a real life Vince Mcmahon at the FCC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys being legit, fight for net neutrality .
> 
> The internet is at risk.
> 
> ...


sounds like too much work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> sounds like too much work.


well FCC winning would mean you lose your porn sites,

you have to pay per site

and pay extra for content deemed unsuitable


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well FCC winning would mean you lose your porn sites,
> 
> you have to pay per site
> 
> and pay extra for content deemed unsuitable


They can try to shut down every pornsite they find there will always be one out of their reach to go on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> They can try to shut down every pornsite they find there will always be one out of their reach to go on.


yeah but the problem is, the internet will become a cable package . So for example, if you want to get on NF , that's 5 bucks a month.

Youtube 10 bucks a month.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah but the problem is, the internet will become a cable package . So for example, if you want to get on NF , that's 5 bucks a month.
> 
> Youtube 10 bucks a month.


this silly stupid shit is less likely to happen than dean ambrose having a good match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2017)

Did the UK tourney happen this year?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> this silly stupid shit is less likely to happen than dean ambrose having a good match.



Ok dude but when it happens. I warned you.

FCC , Comcast,  and other companies aren't playing this time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2017)

Fuck the FCC those sons of bitches should get hit by a huge tornado

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2017)

SmackDown ratings were up for the fourth straight week, with Tuesday night's episode on the USA Network averaging 2.68 million viewers.

AJ as champ really the way to go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> SmackDown ratings were up for the fourth straight week, with Tuesday night's episode on the USA Network averaging 2.68 million viewers.
> 
> AJ as champ really the way to go



Who should AJ feud with once (hopefully) Jobber Mahal is out of the picture?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2017)

I was thinking that they might do a AJ styles vs. KO feud going into mania...but that's been done a lot already. I just saw at least two of their matches online.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who should AJ feud with once (hopefully) Jobber Mahal is out of the picture?


I'd do AJ vs Orton at rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd do AJ vs Orton at rumble.


Was thinking the same but man Orton's so dull lately that it would hurt AJ.

If it was legend Killer Randy , this would be  a great feud.

Randy sick of hearing of the legacy of the Phenomenal one decides to bring back his old gimmick one last time to end it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was thinking the same but man Orton's so dull lately that it would hurt AJ.
> 
> If it was legend Killer Randy , this would be  a great feud.
> 
> Randy sick of hearing of the legacy of the Phenomenal one decides to bring back his old gimmick one last time to end it.


nah put orton in something important and he will deliver especially if he can be heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Moss and Sabbateli are a decent heel tag team.





WhatADrag said:


> SmackDown ratings were up for the fourth straight week, with Tuesday night's episode on the USA Network averaging 2.68 million viewers.
> 
> AJ as champ really the way to go


I saw that!  Really surprising tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy for the Miz and Maryse.  Financially they seem to be doing alright.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 29, 2017)

AJ/Orton build to final match at Rumble,. AJ goes over.

AJ/Nakamura build to Mania.  EASY PEZY


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Ugh.  That Mania match lowers AJ.  I like the heel Orton ideas though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2017)

Nakamura doesn't deserve a big match at Mania. Stick him in the Andre Battle Royal and let Lars Sullivan eliminate him to build a new star.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura doesn't deserve a big match at Mania. Stick him in the Andre Battle Royal and let Lars Sullivan eliminate him to build a new star.


I would have Mojo beat him at Clash of Champions to give him some momentum after his heel turn.  Probably a pre-show match though tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I would have Mojo beat him at Clash of Champions to give him some momentum after his heel turn.  Probably a pre-show match though tbh.



I'd have the Bludgeon Brothers or Sami/KO take him out backstage. It'd give them some credibility.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

I still want that hair vs hair match between Corbin and Nakamura.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> AJ/Orton build to final match at Rumble,. AJ goes over.
> 
> AJ/Nakamura build to Mania.  EASY PEZY



Doesn't feel like we getting AJ/Naka.

Naka has not momentum at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Doesn't feel like we getting AJ/Naka.
> 
> Naka has not momentum at all.


Mania is in like 4 months. If WWE want to give him momentum they'll give it to him by then. Besides a Rumble win, not saying it'll happen, will pretty much be a massive momentum boost if they go that route (lol its going to be Reigns again isn't it?)


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

NXT was good tonight.  I like that they are using the UK guys more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mania is in like 4 months. If WWE want to give him momentum they'll give it to him by then. Besides a Rumble win, not saying it'll happen, will pretty much be a massive momentum boost if they go that route (lol its going to be Reigns again isn't it?)


Do you want Reigns to win the Rumble or win at Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Before his title reign and in indies. Then the Ziggler feud + Stone cold podcast got smarks to turn on him.


Stone Colds podcast did expose him but the parts about his childhood or whatever were too far. I seen was Austin was trying to get out of him tho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Mahal is a great heel.  Much better promo and facial expressions than Corbin.  Meltzer is right.


Mahal reminds me of JBL.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2017)

Mahal is good at getting heat but is still a mediocre wrestler. I think he should be in Corbin's spot as US champ tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mania is in like 4 months. If WWE want to give him momentum they'll give it to him by then. Besides a Rumble win, not saying it'll happen, will pretty much be a massive
> momentum boost if they go that route (lol its going to be Reigns again isn't it?)


Most likely Reigns or Braun. 

But last year winner being Orton was so left field so who knows?



Rukia said:


> NXT was good tonight.  I like that they are using the UK guys more.


Fuck having their own TV show. I get WWE trying to continue to make shows to make more money. But I think it would be better to use the UK guys on takeovers every time and cancel 205 as well. We just need Raw,SD, and NXT. Raw is 3 hours long. Actually use it like damn. What's gonna happen? CW guys will take a large amount of time from guys having a rematch that has happened 10000 times?



Rukia said:


> Do you want Reigns to win the Rumble or win at Elimination Chamber?


I'd take EC. Use the Rumble to actually create a star on SD.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mahal is good at getting heat but is still a mediocre wrestler. I think he should be in Corbin's spot as US champ tbh.


Perfect spot. Plus I don't see what WWE see's in Corbin. But I personally think WWE should have all the big guys on Raw.
Braun, Roman, Corbin, Joe, Brock, Lars whenever he gets called up, Big Cass when he returns, Kane, Big Show and every other giant/big guy on the roster. Should be land of the giants/cruiserweights

then have SD for the AJ's, KO's, Sami's, Finns.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2017)

Braun gonna win the Rumble and will beat Brock at WM for his first ever Universal championship

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Apparently past night was nxts best tapings ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

To be fair he talked about it on a radio podcast how he doesn't have many years left but doesn't mean he's retiring now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun gonna win the Rumble and will beat Brock at WM for his first ever Universal championship


I'd rather see Braun vs Brock at Mania and this time let them go be monsters 

Braun is GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Stone Colds podcast did expose him but the parts about his childhood or whatever were too far. I seen was Austin was trying to get out of him tho.



I won't deny it didn't make him seem lazy but being honest when people get to the top and unless they're ego maniacs, they tend to let up and be happy where they are.

Roman is arrogant, so was Cena, Rock, Austin, HHH, Taker, Hogan, Brett (massively), Shawn (see massively), etc.

You have to have a big ass ego to be champ . Dean isn't one of those.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair he talked about it on a radio podcast how he doesn't have many years left but doesn't mean he's retiring now.


I'm pretty sure that money made him extend a few years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm pretty sure that money made him extend a few years.



Unless his recurring back problems come back then he might have to. Otherwise yeah he's gonna be around for a while.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2017)

Braun is trash. Mr one move wonder. How is anyone not bored of him by now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't care for Braun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun is trash. Mr one move wonder. How is anyone not bored of him by now.


I mean I know you're trolling but same can be said of every WWE wrestler even the smarky fan ones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don't care for Braun.


of course you don't. You like overrated wrestlers like the Jizz.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

I think he's an awful promo.  Braun should never talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think he's an awful promo.  Braun should never talk.



I mean you're an awful shit poster but you still talk


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Damn that's gotta be dizzying


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think he's an awful promo.  Braun should never talk.


Talking about Braun's promo skills as if WWE book him in a way where he'll constantly be using the mic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2017)

Nah, I'm pretty bored of Braun only doing the powerslam over and over again. There's like no nuance to his character. He's just gonna forever no-sell shit and scream.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think he's an awful promo.  Braun should never talk.



Braun can actually cut a decent promo. He has a show on youtube about guns. At least he can talk about guns and he's good at it. Roman can only talk out cheeseburgers and fries and how to get fat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun can actually cut a decent promo. He has a show on youtube about guns. At least he can talk about guns and he's good at it. Roman can only talk out cheeseburgers and fries and how to get fat.


Ok this is actually fucking lulzy


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Thought rukia was talking about aj at first was ready to give him that heat


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Aj is gonna have his own 365 lit.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2017)

Braun just going around destroying wrestlers and shit is entertaining in itself(especially when he's always beating on babygurl). Dude doesn't need some deep developed character although I do wish he'd use some more moves to go along with his destruction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Braun just going around destroying wrestlers and shit is entertaining in itself(especially when he's always beating on babygurl). Dude doesn't need some deep developed character although I do wish he'd use some more moves to go along with his destruction.




You don't got to explain bro.

Only ones shitting are rukia and ghost

Like that mean anything


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2017)

Drag's so distressed that he might be getting trolled that he doesn't even attempt to discuss wrestling anymore. What a sad existence.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Braun is an unathletic 2left foot having sack of shit. He's only relevant because wrestling as a whole is in shambles with the exception of the elite.

Dirtsheets said AJ earned major points with Vince for the last minute substitution match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

mental breakdowns

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2017)

Why John Cena sell that thing immediately lol...


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd take another roman main event at mania if aj keeps the title till mania n retains it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

NXT tv has been excellent lately guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> NXT tv has been excellent lately guys.


Heard the upcoming tapings are the best nxt tapings ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

If I go to the Rumble this year, I'm definitely going to Takeover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If I go to the Rumble this year, I'm definitely going to Takeover.


U read the spoilers? 

The card is already fire.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2017)

Good championship match.  It was excellent the first time in Brooklyn.  And that match had no stakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2017)

AJ is a full time Cena, I'm tired of his same old shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Keep Matt Hardy the hell off my tv!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2017)

A lot of the smaller wrestling networks are starting to pair up more:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AJ is a full time Cena, I'm tired of his same old shit.


Kinda like the NFL thread is tired of yours?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2017)

hopefully they don't water this shit down

the whole party must be included including vanguard 1 and the Hardy Mansion


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2017)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AJ is a full time Cena, I'm tired of his same old shit.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Braun is an unathletic 2left foot having sack of shit. He's only relevant because wrestling as a whole is in shambles with the exception of the elite.
> 
> Dirtsheets said AJ earned major points with Vince for the last minute substitution match.



Bro what's up? You seem to be in a bad mood as of late. Is everything okay? Why are you shit posting like this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2017)

Cena selling the car because he can't afford to pay his bills. Wtf, man...no wonder he came back to wrestle one match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Bro what's up? You seem to be in a bad mood as of late. Is everything okay? Why are you shit posting like this?


@Dean Ambrose seems like he is in a bad mood too.

What's up with you guys?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2017)

Lio Rush wrestled last night. 

Fuck you, Emma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose seems like he is in a bad mood too.
> 
> What's up with you guys?



I dunno man. Seems like they're royally pissed off. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose seems like he is in a bad mood too.
> 
> What's up with you guys?


Cause I hate you guys


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2017)

where payton's lips and nose at?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2017)

Not wrestling, but holy thicccck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Ziggler was on the Edge and Christian show this week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2017)

Tino Sabatelli is light years ahead of Mojo Rawley as a wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Not wrestling, but holy thicccck.


she does some pretty hot cosplay as well


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2017)

trish the hottest person of all time?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm enjoying this video.





WhatADrag said:


> trish the hottest person of all time?


I liked her a lot when I was a teenager.  Big Trish fan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

That bathing suit sucks.  Emma's hot.  But ugly suit.

And can Emma afford her lifestyle?  Is there some rich dude that pays for all of this?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Not wrestling, but holy thicccck.


Jessica Nigri

BelleChere is a good cosplayer too.
She's Ivy Valentine in the left.



And I can't forget YaYa Han.




THICK ASIANS.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

They pulled Gargano from the takeover match?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2017)

dat valentine booty. 



WhatADrag said:


> trish the hottest person of all time?


prime trish is hard to beat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> dat valentine booty.
> 
> 
> prime trish is hard to beat.


hard in my pants too

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> They pulled Gargano from the takeover match?


Not necessarily.  Maybe Velveteen gets attacked backstage or something and Regal needs a replacement?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> prime trish is hard to beat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


>


god damn it she so fucking fine


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 2, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> dat valentine booty.





So much ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

I can't upload photos no more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2017)

So apparently the next Brock match at the Rumble will be a non title match.

Vince doesn't want Brock vs Strowman but he also doesn't want Roman  so right now it's possible 

AJ vs Brock part 2 or someone else .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Clash of Champions card looks awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Raw is in LA this week.  I will be there.  I expect a good show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 2, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That bathing suit sucks.  Emma's hot.  But ugly suit.
> 
> And can Emma afford her lifestyle?  Is there some rich dude that pays for all of this?



She can obviously afford it with all those Indy feds knocking down her door to book her for $2000 per match plus expenses and creative control. Oh wait...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Raw LA is off to a good start.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir buy tickets for Raw this week dude.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir buy tickets for Raw this week dude.



I need to know what Roman's doing first!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I need to know what Roman's doing first!


Do you think Mickie James is going to make fun of Alexa's nice ass again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Randy Orton has really been in idgaf mode lately.  And it's awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

New Jack promo: I ain't going to the gym. I'm going to go out and commit some crimes and run from the police, to get in shape. #RetroECW #Money

Lmfao


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2017)

So I saw Alexa at iPlayAmerica. She is legitimately tiny, like I have a suitcase she'd comfortably fit in.

Cute as fuck though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

I have seen her live a few times.  Most of the women in the audience are taller than her.  No way is she 5'1".  That's bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> So I saw Alexa at iPlayAmerica. She is legitimately tiny, like I have a suitcase she'd comfortably fit in.
> 
> Cute as fuck though.


did you ask her if she wanted to smash 'n' bang?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Randy Orton has really been in idgaf mode lately.  And it's awesome.


Damn there are more tweets of Orton going at Ryder. Wonder why Ryder did to piss off Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

Orton was really smiling and enjoying hitting Owens with that kendo stick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2017)

Orton might be playing it heel. Or Orton's being a little bitch again. Who knows?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Raw LA is off to a good start.



Raw will be trash you mark.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

I think they tend to put out better shows when they are in their important markets.  Survivor Series is going to LA next year.  So they don't want the people that spend money on Monday to regret it; they want the, to have a fun night.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw will be trash you mark.


I do agree though that the last show was bad.  Holy fuck.  Worst Raw of the year maybe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2017)

Raw is better Drag. 

Jizz isn't on it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did you ask her if she wanted to smash 'n' bang?


No, I have class.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2017)

@Jake CENA


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Ugh don't wanna study for finals


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Ugh don't wanna study for finals


Stop being a little bitch and go study otherwise you'll become a bum.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2017)

Better to be a bum than a wageslave.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stop being a little bitch and go study otherwise you'll become a bum.


You right gonna pull an all nighter n study

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

College bros let's work hard on finals week!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Gonna get so drunk after finals


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2017)

Only thing to save raw is if paige and sasha start going to town on each other mid-match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Raw doesn't need saving.

But for the love of god.  Give us a better show than this last one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2017)

If I'm being honest, RAW really hasn't improved since last year. Its just SD has regressed so much that RAW seems elevated in comparison. Fuck Road Dogg. Fuck Vince too. I hope the rumors bout USA possibly picking up NXT are false because if NXT goes onto mainstream TV then that invites Vince micromanagement and if Vince gets his hands on NXT...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

I know it will be a good match.  But I hope the Bar beats Rollins/Ambrose.  It's time for those two teams to move on.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Did Carmella get released along with Ellsworth?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2017)

No....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Fucking push Rusev and English.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2017)

Elias needs to do this at Mania. Troll the crowd by starting off with Wonderwall before switching to bashing the crowd and his opponent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Why isn't Elias being booked as one of the top heels?  Does anyone have an explanation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If I'm being honest, RAW really hasn't improved since last year. Its just SD has regressed so much that RAW seems elevated in comparison. Fuck Road Dogg. Fuck Vince too. I hope the rumors bout USA possibly picking up NXT are false because if NXT goes onto mainstream TV then that invites Vince micromanagement and if Vince gets his hands on NXT...



The E apparently had exploratory conversations with FOX recently. I hope they nice because it might mean the end of this three hour bullshit negotiation that somehow be edits both them and USA.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Not necessarily.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2017)

Raiden said:


> The E apparently had exploratory conversations with FOX recently. I hope they nice because it might mean the end of this three hour bullshit negotiation that somehow be edits both them and USA.


WWE on FOX is gonna look weird though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Rightfully so.  The champ that runs the camp!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE on FOX is gonna look weird though


WWE would be good on any channel tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Damn Dave Meltzer actually said some dumb shit for once.
He said Sting and Orton not WON HOF worthy.
Bringing up facts about how its only for the creme of the crop and Sting didn't draw well or some shit.
Meanwhile AJ Styles going in this year. 

Seem biased tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

That's not true.  Meltzer considers Orton a lock.

A subscriber/listener compared Stings candidacy to Orton's.  And Meltzer shot it down.  "Orton draws twice maybe three times what Sting drew."


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That's not true.  Meltzer considers Orton a lock.
> 
> A subscriber/listener compared Stings candidacy to Orton's.  And Meltzer shot it down.  "Orton draws twice maybe three times what Sting drew."


damn I fell victim to listening from word to mouth.

should have listened first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Paige is going to be women's champ soon.

I hope everyone is ready with their best "you deserve it" chant.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2017)

Meltzer always seemed to have some strong bias against Sting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

what is this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Paige is going to be women's champ soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is ready with their best "you deserve it" chant.


I'm down for a Paige vs Asuka at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm down for a Paige vs Asuka at Wrestlemania.


I think that's the match.  I don't put it past them making it a triple threat or fatal 4-way though.

So Paige vs Alexa at the Rumble?  And Asuka could win a women's royal rumble or women's elimination chamber match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So Paige vs Alexa at the Rumble?  And Asuka could win a women's royal rumble or women's elimination chamber match?


I could see this happening


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2017)

Guess its a good thing the chamber is padded now then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> WWE would be good on any channel tbh.


Never mind,  I realized they're doing Fox Sports channel more so than actual FOX tv channel


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meltzer always seemed to have some strong bias against Sting.



I wonder if his relationship to WWE officials has an effect on that perception.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

damn bar vs seth and dean tomorrow too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

So at least there will be a couple of good segments.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

I figured out how Paige should beat Asuka.  There should be a major fucking commotion.  The ref is totally out of place and distracted.  And Mandy Rose uses a cattle prod on Asuka and stuns the shit out of her.  Paige grabs the dazed Asuka and hits her with the Rampaige for the three count.  Book it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I figured out how Paige should beat Asuka.  There should be a major fucking commotion.  The ref is totally out of place and distracted.  And Mandy Rose uses a cattle prod on Asuka and stuns the shit out of her.  Paige grabs the dazed Asuka and hits her with the Rampaige for the three count.  Book it!




paige should never beat asuka?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2017)

Nah.  We aren't doing this undefeated thing on the main roster.  It wrecked the NXT women's division.  Ember is like a consolation champion, only won because she is gone.

You don't have the luxury of being a special attraction on Raw or Smackdown.  She will probably wrestle at least 40 tv matches next year.  And she's going to lose some of them.  Rightfully so.  A match with the champion at Mania is a great place for her to lose.  I think the crowd will be stunned the way they were when Taker's streak ended.

It will be awesome WAD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2017)

Shut your ass up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2017)

Hmm looking at WWE programing on the network. lol 205 live fell behind more than one Table for Three event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

scrap 205 live

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Exactly.  Don't be stubborn.  Admit the show is a flop and move on.  It's best for business!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm glad I wasn't around during the initial NXT.  Holy fuck was it bad.  What were they thinking?  Why did fans pay money to see this nonsense?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Can't find any info on how they feel about the numbers. I imagine it's not great though...show is only like a year old.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meltzer always seemed to have some strong bias against Sting.



Yeah, he didn't consider Sting a hall of famer but he voted Kurt Angle into the Hall of fame after Kurt was wrestling for like four years. He also has a super strong bias against luchadors. Meltzer is prone to some really dumb opinions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Cornette should be doing color commentary somewhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm a Meltzer stan and even I consider that shit weird.
At first I thought Dave said both Orton and Sting were not hall of fame worthy but Rukia corrected me.
His reasoning why Sting really shouldn't be in the HOF is ironic cause he's comparing Sting's career to Orton. Because the same reasoning he uses for why Sting shouldn't be considered HOF is the same reasoning Orton haters use on him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2017)

Did Meltzer really say Boreton is a bigger draw than fucking Sting?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, he didn't consider Sting a hall of famer but he voted Kurt Angle into the Hall of fame after Kurt was wrestling for like four years. He also has a super strong bias against luchadors. Meltzer is prone to some really dumb opinions.


What does Meltzer have against luchadors? 

I do not think I've ever heard him say anything positive about Sting. Who all is in this HOF of his anyways? He considered Angle after just a few years but its said to only be for the cream of the crop? lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Yo why doesn't Seth Rollins use the Falcon Arrow as a finisher? Obviously he can't do it to bigger guys but just like Styles has Styles Clash and Phenomenal Forearm he could have Falcon Arrow for smaller guys and Rainmaker Knee/Pheonix Splash/WWE just bring back the damn Curb Stomp for the bigger guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Also Meltzer can be retarded sometimes. His comments about Sting is one of said times.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Did Meltzer really say Boreton is a bigger draw than fucking Sting?



Watch your fucking mouth about Orton.

But basically Meltzer said there is evidence in numbers that proves that Orton being pushed as a top guy drew better numbers than Sting did when WCW was pushing him as the top guy or something like that.

He basically said Sting only did amazing numbers when he went up against Hogan and a few other times with guys of that level.

I believe him too. It's not like he would lie about numbers you can prove.
It doesn't take away from the fact that Sting is probably more loved than Orton tho and Sting is for sure a hall of famer on any level of wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Dave is a dumbass sometimes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Watch your fucking mouth about Orton.



Please forgive me Almighty Keyboard Warrior.  

I want PROOF and NUMBERS than Blandy Boreton draws more than Prime Sting in WCW.

Meltzer has proven he biased against certain wrestlers, so I don't take his word as gospel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Please forgive me Almighty Keyboard Warrior.
> 
> I want PROOF and NUMBERS than Blandy Boreton draws more than Prime Sting in WCW.
> 
> Meltzer has proven he biased against certain wrestlers, so I don't take his word as gospel.



*Spoiler*: __ 




apparently this is the top draws by decades

1980 - 1989: 1. Hulk Hogan; 2. Ric Flair; 3. Andre the Giant; 4. Bob Backlund; 5. Randy Savage; 6. Road Warriors; 7. Antonio Inoki; 8. Roddy Piper; 9. Harley Race, Sgt. Slaughter, Paul Orndorff

1990 - 1999: 1. Konnan; 2. Shinya Hashimoto; 3. Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair; 5. Perro Aguayo; 6. Keiji Muto; 7. Undertaker; 8. Bret Hart; 9. Steve Austin; 10. Nobuhiko Takada

2000 - 2009: 1. HHH; 2. Mistico; 3. John Cena; 4. The Rock; 5. Perro Aguayo Jr.; 6. Kurt Angle; 7. Ultimo Guerrero; 8. Randy Orton; 9. Kenta Kobashi and Chris Benoit




Here are the top 100 draws of all-time. The number in parentheses is the wrestler's rank on the "Greatest Wrestlers of All-Time" list. Former WWE World champions are in *bold*. This is based on numerical data from house gates and revenue that each particular wrestler performed on. Let the debate begin among those of you who are only followers of the current era.


From the Wrestling Observer Newsletter Dec. 30, 2013/Steve Yohe

1-Jim Londos (2)
*2-Bruno Sammartino (6)*
3-Lou Thesz (1)
4-Bill Longson (31)
*5-Hulk Hogan (3)*
6-Ed "Strangler” Lewis (4)
7-Antonino Rocca (21)
*8-Ric Flair (7)*
*9-Buddy Rogers (10)*
10-Joe Stecher (14)
11-Dick The Bruiser (46)
*12-The Rock (18)*
13- The Sheik (40)
*14-HHH (85)*
15-Killer Kowalski (35)
*16-John Cena (45)*
*17-Bob Backlund (61)*
*18-Andre The Giant (8)*
19-Whipper Watson (43)
20- Stanislaus Zbyszko (26)
21-Yvon Robert (44)
22-John Pesek (54)
*23-The Undertaker (50)*
24-Frank Gotch (5)
25-Konnan (207)
26-Mistico (no votes)
27-Everett Marshall (107)
28-Gene Kiniski (28)
29-Ed Don George (79)
30-Harley Race (20)
31-Dick Shikat (80)
32-Gus Sonnenberg (48)
*33-Steve Austin (13)*
Antonio Inoki (12)
35-Danno O’Mahoney (116)
*Randy Savage (38)*
Johnny Valentine (52)
38-Perro Aguayo (72)
*Shawn Michaels (49)*
Gorgeous George (16)
*41-Freddie Blassie (37)*
The Crusher (97)
*43-Billy Graham (95)*
Shinya Hashimoto (89)
45-Ray Steele (84)
Dory Funk Jr (23)
47-Verne Gagne (17)
Ray Stevens (55)
*49-Kane (no votes)*
50-Pat O’Connor (47)
*Randy Orton (246)*
52-Keiji Muto (62)
Rikidozan (9)
Dusty Rhodes (25)
Sandor Szabo (108)
*57-Bret Hart (42)*
Wladek Zbyszko (94)
59-Edouard Carpentier (33)
*Pedro Morales (143)*
61-Bobo Brazil (57)
Earl Caddock (56)
Jerry Lawler (77)
Miguel Perez Jr (no votes)
Road Warriors (167)
*Big Show (213)*
*Chris Jericho (237)*
68-Perro Aguayo Jr (no votes)
Primo Carnera (118)
Stan Hansen (39)
El Santo (11)
*72-Kurt Angle (83)*
*C. M. Punk (180)*
*Brock Lesnar (129)*
Man Mountain Dean (135)
Wlasislow Talum (no votes)
Maurice “The French Angel” Tillet (63)
Fritz Von Erich (70)
*79-Batista (no votes)*
Jim Browning (114)
Dr Jerry Graham (210)
Ultimo Guerrero 
Kenta Kobashi (51)
*Ivan Koloff (153)*
85-Yukon Eric (221)
*Sgt Slaughter (no votes)*
*87-Ultimate Warror (no votes)*
Ernie Ladd (163)
89-Shohei Baba (15)
Henri Deglane (100)
Eddie Graham (121)
George Hackenschmidt (19)
Paul Orndorff (254)
*94-Chris Benoit (118)*
Cien Caras (154)
Wilbur Snyder (144)
Genichiro Tenryu (64)
98-Bobby Managoff (128)
Nobuhiko Takada (120)
100-Nick Bockwinkel (22)
Bronko Nagurski (67)
Roddy Piper (75)
Bob Sapp (no votes)
Hans Schmidt (96)
Frank Sexton (88)
--------------------------------------

1908 - Frank Gotch and George Hackenschmidt

1909 - Frank Gotch

1910 - 1. Great Gama and Stanislaus Zbyszko

1911 - 1. Frank Gotch and George Hackenschmidt

1912 - 1. Frank Gotch

1913 - 1. Stanislaus Zbyszko and George Lurich

1914 - Unavailable

1915 - 1. Charley Cutler

1916 - 1. Joe Stecher

1917 - 1. Joe Stecher

1918 - 1. Joe Stecher

1919 - 1. Ed “Strangler” Lewis

1920 - 1. Joe Stecher

1921 - 1. Ed “Strangler” Lewis

1922 - 1. Stanislaus Zbyszko

1923 - 1. Ed “Strangler” Lewis

1924 - 1. Ed “Strangler” Lewis and Jim Londos

1925 - 1. Ed “Strangler” Lewis, Joe Stecher, Wayne Munn and Stanislaus Zbyszko

1926 - 1. Jim Londos

1927 - 1. Jim Londos and John Pesek

1928 - 1. Jim Londos

1929 - 1. Gus Sonnenberg

1930 - 1. Dick Shikat and Jim Londos

1931 - 1. Jim Londos 

1932 - 1. Jim Londos 

1933 - 1. Jim Londos 

1934 - 1. Jim Londos 

1935 - 1. Danno O’Mahoney 

1936 - 1. Danno O’Mahoney 

1937 - 1. Jim Londos 

1938 - 1. Jim Londos and Steve Casey

1939 - 1. Jim Londos, Vincent Lopez and Dave Levin

1940 - 1. Jim Londos

1941 - 1. Bill Longson 

1942 - 1. Bill Longson 

1943 - 1. Bill Longson 

1944 - 1. Bill Longson 

1945 - 1. Bill Longson 

1946 - 1. Bill Longson

1947 - 1. Bill Longson

1948 - 1. Gorgeous George

1949 - 1. Gorgeous George and Whipper Billy Watson

1950 - 1. Lou Thesz and Argentina Rocca

1951 - 1. Lou Thesz

1952 - 1. Lou Thesz 

1953 - 1. Lou Thesz and Blue Demon

1954 - 1. Argentina Rocca

1955 - 1. Lou Thesz

1956 - 1. Argentina Rocca and Whipper Billy Watson

1957 - 1. Lou Thesz

1958 - 1. Argentina Rocca & Miguel Perez 

1959 - 1. Argentina Rocca & Miguel Perez 

1960 - 1. Buddy Rogers

1961 - 1. Buddy Rogers (set all-time record for biggest single year draw)

1962 - 1. Buddy Rogers 

1963 - 1. Bruno Sammartino

1964 - 1. Bruno Sammartino 

1965 - 1. Bruno Sammartino 

1966 - 1. Lou Thesz

1967 - 1. Bruno Sammartino

1968 - 1. Bruno Sammartino

1969 - 1. The Sheik 

1970 - 1. The Sheik

1971 - 1. The Sheik

1972 - 1. The Sheik

1973 - 1. The Sheik

1974 - 1. Bruno Sammartino

1975 - 1. Bruno Sammartino 

1976 - 1. Bruno Sammartino 

1977 - 1. Superstar Billy Graham

1978 - 1. Superstar Billy Graham

1979 - 1. Bob Backlund

1980 - 1. Bob Backlund

1981 - 1. Bob Backlund 

1982 - 1. Bob Backlund (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

1983 - 1. Ric Flair

1984 - 1. Hulk Hogan (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

1985 - 1 Hulk Hogan (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

1986 - 1. Hulk Hogan (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

1987 - 1. Hulk Hogan 

1988 - 1. Hulk Hogan

1989 - 1. Hulk Hogan

1990 - 1. Hulk Hogan

1991 - 1. Hulk Hogan

1992 - 1. Ric Flair

1993 - 1. Konnan

1994 - 1. Konnan

1995 - 1. Shinya Hashimoto

1996 - 1. Nobuhiko Takada

1997 - 1. Shinya Hashimoto

1998 - 1. Steve Austin (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

1999 - 1. The Rock (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

2000 - 1. The Rock (set all-time record for most big gates in one year)

2001 - 1. Steve Austin

2002 -1. The Rock

2003 - 1. Brock Lesnar

2004 - 1. HHH

2005 - 1. Kenta Kobashi

2006 - 1. Mistico

2007 - 1. John Cena

2008 - 1. Mistico

2009 - 1. John Cena (**Brock Lesnar was overall #1 draw in the world, but was in UFC)

20p10 - 1. John Cena (**Brock Lesnar was overall #1 draw in the world, but was in UFC)

2011 - 1. John Cena (**Brock Lesnar was overall #1 draw in the world, but was in UFC)

2012 - 1. John Cena

2013 - 1. John Cena 

Most years as "Top Draws":
13 years - Jim Londos
8 years - Bruno Sammartino and Hulk Hogan
7 years - Bill Longson and Lou Thesz
6 years - John Cena
5 years - Joe Stecher, Ed "Strangler" Lewis, Argentina Rocca, The Sheik
4 years - Frank Gotch, Stanislaus Zbyszko, and Bob Backlund
3 years - Buddy Rogers and The Rock
2 years - George Hackenschmidt, Danno O'Mahoney, Gorgeous George, Whipper Billy Watson, Superstar Billy Graham, Ric Flair, Konnan, Shinya Hashimoto, Steve Austin, Miguel Perez, Brock Lesnar, and Mistico





This is all I can find right now. I don't know how to work won yet.

but also 
Pretty sure I can find better info later


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

What's ya twitter rukia im a follow you


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Really gibbs


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

I made it to Raw.  Horrendous traffic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2017)

Another one who'd be better off on blacked.com than in the wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I made it to Raw.  Horrendous traffic!




youre the guy with the green shirt arent u

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Brian Kendrick vs Tozawa tonight on Main Event!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Long haired dude and his mom are here.  These two are from California.  They go to every California event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Brian Kendrick vs Tozawa tonight on Main Event!


That'll be a good match. Their Street Fight is IMO still the best match 205 Live has put out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Titus Worldwide!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Made Kendrick lose even in California.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

LA is a good brother town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> LA is a good brother town.


is that camera side at least filling up?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson win!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> is that camera side at least filling up?


No.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

I have been to several events this year.  Booker T legit gets one of the best pops every time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Jason Jordan is such a good heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Jordan getting Reigns cheered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

jason jordan really the biggest heel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

howling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jason jordan continues to be shit on mic. Please bury him Reigns-sama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm actually appreciating Roman more as of late. They haven't been over the top about him. I'm PRAYING they actually just have him defend the IC Title at Mania and have someone else for the UC (lol that's not happening)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

I think JJ is playing the whiny heel role well. Just me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I think JJ is playing the whiny heel role well. Just me?



Nah I like ihm a lot for some reason too. He knows how to play the role well. I just wish they did something more realistic than, "I'm Kurt Angles son." I think even a standard mentor-mentee role would have been better and more believable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

jasons new role>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm actually appreciating Roman more as of late. They haven't been over the top about him. I'm PRAYING they actually just have him defend the IC Title at Mania and have someone else for the UC (lol that's not happening)


He's probably losing it to Joe or he'll stop defending it to focus one on the world title and be a dual champ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's probably losing it to Joe or he'll stop defending it to focus one on the world title and be a dual champ


I'd rather he just lose it dirty to Joe then. Not here for any Dual Champ fuckery unless a chickenshit Heel is doing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

lmao @ Booker T commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Another good match by Roman on his IC Title defense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

They need to get Jordan to a trainer.  That leg failed him again!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Reigns still a dickhead. JJ just saved him and he Superman Punches him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

This raw wilf AF lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

"Like father, like son"
Joe is too good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns still a dickhead. JJ just saved him and he Superman Punches him?


JJ slammed him outta nowhere before


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

LADIES TIME


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Paige is so over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> JJ slammed him outta nowhere before


Reigns said he had to earn himself a title shot. Getting Reigns's attention via a slam was the only way to do so. I will admit JJ also did pull a dick move. I guess they are both even.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Damn Bailey in plain clothes makes her look lackluster compared to the others...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Paige so unattractive to me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige so unattractive to me


Delritto ruined her.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Why is Cole going so hard on Alexa? Why is she sounding like she wants to cry?

Why is Paige vs Sasha so boring?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

But how about Milfie James?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

lmao @ Alexa Bliss and Cold .


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why is Cole going so hard on Alexa? Why is she sounding like she wants to cry?
> 
> Why is Paige vs Sasha so boring?


The answer to #3 is minimal build.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> The answer to #3 is minimal build.


Makes sense.

Shame it should actually be a good feud but WWE  hates long term planning as always

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Damn this match is still going


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Nia or Asuka run in?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Paige vs asuka for the title
Joe vs Braun for the ic title

At mania?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

No green shirt guy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

fuck I want to waifu Mandy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Raiden said:


> lmao @ Alexa Bliss and Cold .


What happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

crowd cheers for wanting to walk with Elias


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Elias calling out Kurt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> But how about Milfie James?


Nobody cares for her anymore other than us


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

I should buy an AJ styles shirt and for the $1 buy an Ambrose one


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

What WWE should do at thenext Raw PPV, is a 3 vs 3 Tag team elimination match (Mini Survivor series style match) Absolution vs Mickie/Bayley/Sasha


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Kane wins worst feud of the year every year

Had to keep the tradition going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

XD Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Legit felt bad for Enzo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

What the fuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

I didn't get Nia and Jobzo segment. Little help?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

In for nia n enzo 
Please

That was fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Kane wins worst feud of the year every year
> 
> Had to keep the tradition going



Yeah wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Damn raw good tonight


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

Good CW match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

DREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

D-Did I just see flippy shit ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Will we ever get to see his PowerPoint?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Will we ever get to see his PowerPoint?



This is will go down the same way Finn vs Brock has.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

SpotMonkey


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

RIP Elias. Be gentle Braun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Strowman being Strongman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

So Inferno Match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

I can't even take Mayor Kane seriously?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Imagine Kane going to the ring and is announced as The Big White Politician, Glen Jacobs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

So Chicago's getting both Raw and Smackdown in a couple of weeks


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Chicago's getting both Raw and Smackdown in a couple of weeks


Punk's pop is going to be huge

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Chicago's getting both Raw and Smackdown in a couple of weeks



Damn we going?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Imagine Kane going to the ring and is announced as The Big White Politician, Glen Jacobs


He's already got the politician behind doors laugh down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

so when is Woken Matt coming out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Shoot your shot Curt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn we going?


Tempted to go just for Deano , Strongman , and Mickie on Raw

AJ , Daniel, and Becky for Smackdown


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Punk's pop is going to be huge



CM Punk was a mistake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> so when is Woken Matt coming out?


The deities say that it is almost upon us....

We shall fade away and be obsolete!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Jake Cena was a mistake


Fixed

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

I am ready for Asuka, in my bedroom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Alicia Fox ripped off that pirate asian girl's gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

I wanna buy asuka panties from a vending machine


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Brother Nero, I knew you'd come.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Paige coming in.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Woken Matt sounds corny 

So he’s asleep all this time? No wonder he always loses!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fixed



Fight me irl


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2017)

PAIGE-SAAAAMAA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Fight me irl


I'll bring my Roman Reigns shirt to anger you more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

This is like the female Shield.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll bring my Roman Reigns shirt to anger you more



I’ll wear an Ambrose Asylum shirt you mark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> PAIGE-SAAAAMAA


Is this all you're gonna post?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I’ll wear an Ambrose Asylum shirt you mark




You bastard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

I doubt Vince and Chicago will misbehave though 

It's Christmas time

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Paige-sama really looks sick. WWE needs to run tests on her


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

I’ll pay money to see Okada behead CM Punk in Japan with the Rain Maker and bury him for good


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is this all you're gonna post?


Until Asuka agrees to submit to a lesbian orgy with Paige-sama's faction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I’ll pay money to see Okada behead CM Punk in Japan with the Rain Maker and bury him for good



You know , CM Punk still has a shit ton of fans so that wouldn't be wise.

Then again Jizz fans wish he was as popular


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

"Those fans not happy to see him he's not over."- vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Until Asuka agrees to submit to a lesbian orgy with Paige-sama's faction.



I don't know about butch, but Mandy x Asuka is GOAT BOAT ship


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is this all you're gonna post?


Paige so ugly man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige so ugly man



Like not to shit on her for real but I really do think she needs a bit of weight on her and to wear less makeup.

I think she's hotter that way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Bo coming out to Miz music

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know , CM Punk still has a shit ton of fans so that wouldn't be wise.
> 
> Then again Jizz fans wish he was as popular



I was a Punk fan before because he was the only one who fought back John’s politicking back in the day. But Punk is a traitor, a quitter.

I don’t wanna see Punk as a part timer now and a shell of his former self. 

Dat stupid top rope elbow drop is an insult.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I was a Punk fan before because he was the only one who fought back John’s politicking back in the day. But Punk is a traitor, a quitter.
> 
> I don’t wanna see Punk as a part timer now and a shell of his former self.
> 
> Dat stupid top rope elbow drop is an insult.



I mean if you're being serious, someone like Punk eventually was gonna have to deal with HHH's shit and Vinny's . He was either gonna leave, or they were going to fire or bury him.

The elbow drop was annoying though


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean if you're being serious, someone like Punk eventually was gonna have to deal with HHH's shit and Vinny's . He was either gonna leave, or they were going to fire or bury him.
> 
> The elbow drop was annoying though



He should have pulled a Bret Hart and punch everyone in the eye


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Balor has 3 moves and a bunch of kicks...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> He should have pulled a Bret Hart and punch everyone in the eye


Punk's not as big though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Balor has 3 moves and a bunch of kicks...


Roman got 3 moves and a bunch of bunches

Why can't he get pushed too damn it!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

Kairi Sane should hit the Elbow on Punk to teach him how it's done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

Hoping to see Ruby , Vanguard, Señor Benjamin, and Brother Nero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

YEAESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

All Hail King Maxel!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2017)

This is hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

fucking hyped :WOW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Hyped. WWE better not fuck this up. If done well this will greatly help both Bray and Matt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

They might have to force the  cruiserweights into one of the lead feuds in order to give it attention. 

Which kind of defeats the whole point .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hyped. WWE better not fuck this up. If done well this will greatly help both Bray and Matt.



This is same company that botched The Invasion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> This is same company that botched The Invasion.


LET ME HOPE DAMMIT


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Rukia was right on his 10000473736462272727 th try.

This finally a good raw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Lol 2 mins over.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

WWE will fuck this up. They will force Woken Matt to wear a Santa costume and get beaten by Braun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Hahaha bullshit ending..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Superplex into Falcon Arrow >>>>>> Rainmaker Knee. Why isn't that his finisher? At least the Falcon Arrow since the Superplex is convoluted to set up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Bullshit ending. Ref way too reactionary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

so a no DQ now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

LOL WHERE IS WWE GETTING THIS TIME?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2017)

Lmao joe strikes again


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2017)

If it's no DQ why don't Roman just come down and basically make it 3 on 2?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Nemesis said:


> If it's no DQ why don't Roman just come down and basically make it 3 on 2?


Because JOE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2017)

So begins the road to the heel turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

Roman let his ego get in the way. Joe was in the crowd. Hit your Superman Punch or Spear on The Bar to help out your teammates then focus on fending off Joe. If I'm Seth and Dean I'd be pissed that Roman's personal feuds cost us gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2017)

RAW was good tonight. Rukia was right for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW was good tonight. Rukia was right for once.


Damn Rukia defeated his curt hawkins streak


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

The ref is a better actor than Roman


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 4, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> The ref is a better actor than Roman


I know another actor better than Roman.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2017)

The Shield reunion is only helping Roman so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2017)

Balding Reigns should be Roman’s new gimmick.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The Shield reunion is only helping Roman so far.



I guess they kept those titles on the Bar because they need it more. 

They call also do a nasty 3 or 3 feud for a month or two.

It really will be interesting to see how things evolve. If Roman goes on to fight Lesnar at WM, those two might end up feuding with the Bar all the way to April. I'm not sure if the E can have them turn on each other again.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 5, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hoping to see Ruby , Vanguard, Señor Benjamin, and Brother Nero


Delightful!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Balding Reigns should be Roman’s new gimmick.


Fool.



BABYGURL'S locks are eternal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

Gay


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Roman’s hair is one of Vince’s favorite features.  No way is it going anywhere!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I guess they kept those titles on the Bar because they need it more.
> 
> They call also do a nasty 3 or 3 feud for a month or two.
> 
> It really will be interesting to see how things evolve. If Roman goes on to fight Lesnar at WM, those two might end up feuding with the Bar all the way to April. I'm not sure if the E can have them turn on each other again.


i can’t name a good babyface tag team on Raw.  Who do you go to if not the Shield?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

Wtf happened to The Revival?? They are supposed to be the next big team that will elevate the tag division


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Those guys are injury prone.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf happened to The Revival?? They are supposed to be the next big team that will elevate the tag division

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Bray better win this feud.  This could rejuvenate him.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

fuck you too Cody


----------



## Kuya (Dec 5, 2017)

that Hardy segment was the best thing on Raw this year lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2017)

Mickie x Mandy please


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 5, 2017)

Mandy Rose can get it, i've seen her live 3 times and she is a boner giving machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 5, 2017)

Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose and Alexa Bliss look like cousins or am I being racist?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

I read this about the Enzo/Nia thing and laughed my ass off.



> oman
> 
> 
> Nia should go to the rock and gets this scrapped



The idea of Nia going to the Rock for everything is just fucking funny!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Moved closer to @WhatADrag Asuka/Paige prediction.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Kuya said:


> Liv Morgan, Mandy Rose and Alexa Bliss look like cousins or am I being racist?


They are all hot.  They look similar because all of these girls do their makeup the same way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Moved closer to @WhatADrag Asuka/Paige prediction.


hopefully they can keep them away from each other until mania

i wouldn't be surprised if they made this match at the raw anniversary


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm hyped for that match.  They need to take a break and start building to Paige/Alexa.  Still have 6-7 weeks I guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

Nia looks like a cow


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd fuck nia

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Probably a No on Nia.  I'm not into women that large.  I would probably be disgusted if she took her clothes off.

One thing that is definitely true.  I wouldn't even consider her if she weren't famous.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd fuck nia


When you start trollin too?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> When you start trollin too?


Not trolling. She's a big girl who's pretty.
This dick don't discriminate.


Your ass just conditioned to love them slim white women in interracial porn. 

Brainwashed!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 5, 2017)

Mandy Rose botched the fuck out of her attack yesterday though. How the hell do you mess up a kick? Concerned she might be another Emma.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2017)

Scene's from Tommy Dreamer's House of Hardcore show:


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Scene's from Tommy Dreamer's House of Hardcore show:


They probably wanted to shit on Austin Aries tbh


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd fuck nia



You into beastiality son??

You’re a vanilla midget too right. Your dick wont even reach her with all those 200lbs thighs blocking the way


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Not trolling. She's a big girl who's pretty.
> This dick don't discriminate.
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer thicc white women aka pawgs over the slim ones but nia is way too thicc for me. let that bitch on top and you can kiss your dick goodbye.



Jake CENA said:


> You into beastiality son??
> 
> You’re a vanilla midget too right. Your dick wont even reach her with all those 200lbs thighs blocking the way


poor drag will be hittin it with all his force while nia just layin there thinking of taco bell.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

@WhatADrag 

google broken dick and see what happens


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 5, 2017)

Drag confirmed for huge One Piece Big Mom fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

i doubt Nia can even see her own pussy. ask her to sit down straight and ask her to look downward and try to look for her vagina if she can


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

i know u guys look like the cartoon character doug


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Rollins and Ambrose don't draw.  Look at the number for hour 3!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

Third hour always drops.

And this what happens when you only focus on the shield after mania 31 then basically  make two guys devalued to value roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

My idea for beating Asuka is so fucking good.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO


AJ look like a virgin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO



That shitty tune

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Lit Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

i wanna beat sami up for some reason


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Because he’s a good heel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Shane is a fucking dickhead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Aiden English and Rusev are an awesome act.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

Happy rusev day to the nf fam.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Hopefully Ziggler wins the title at Clash of Champions.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

I have been suspicious about Styles and Becky Lynch for a long time.  Not that Styles is a bad dude or a cheater or anything.  But things happen.

And I always thought Charlotte was able to become friends with AJ so quickly because Becky made the introductions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Sarah Logan mic work was shockingly bad.  Go back and watch it guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2017)

Charlotte has known AJ for many years, ever since AJ was in TNA and was a part of Ric Flair's faction called Fortune. 

Trivia: AJ Styles, Kazarian, James Storm and Bobby Roode were the members of it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Knowing someone and being close friends with them aren’t the same thing.

But you bring up a good point.  Because Ric is her father.  She probably knows everyone.  And I have always heard good things about Charlotte.  That she’s quiet and shy, but very well liked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2017)

Man been rematching the Bray vs Awoken Matt segment and hell if still doesn't make me crack up and just enjoy wrestling without the technical aspects . I really hope WWE lets Matt full freedom


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2017)

Woken Matt will be delightful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Awesome superplex Orton gave to Sami.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2017)

S,mackdown keeps getting choppy on my TV WTF


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Nakamura is lame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank god for Daniel Bryan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

this story line feel like a video game for some reason


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Nakamura is awful.  No way does Vince like this guy.

This is one of those times I say “Thank god for Vince”.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

i don't even know whos heel in this story line


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i don't even know whos heel in this story line


Shane.  Definitely Shane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Shane.  Definitely Shane.


i agree just seems weird that the way its being set up is that daniel will turn heel but shanes in the heel position


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

Becky: “what the fook, AJ!??”

AJ: “she’s me friend, really”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Threesome.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

Becky sounds like an irish man-child. I doubt she even has a pussy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

Gulak is actually really funny.  And he has benefited from Enzo being the face of the division.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

@WhatADrag 

Good news dude.  Clash of Champions is officially Rusev Day.  Tag title match is now a Fatal Four Way!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 


Against all odds. Rusev finding a way to get over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2017)

I was checking WF. I saw the thread about how WWE business is doing better now than ever and someone posted this.
wonder whats making this go up


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was checking WF. I saw the thread about how WWE business is doing better now than ever and someone posted this.
> wonder whats making this go up


The last round of financials exceeded expectations.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 6, 2017)

Growing network subscription numbers and the reformation of The Shield are seen as positive growth factors. Also the stock tends to go up once they approach Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was checking WF. I saw the thread about how WWE business is doing better now than ever and someone posted this.
> wonder whats making this go up



Diversifying streams of revenue, primarily.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

Need Absolution merch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was checking WF. I saw the thread about how WWE business is doing better now than ever and someone posted this.
> wonder whats making this go up


Reduction of costs allow for shareholders equity to increase thus common and par stock value to increase


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> i agree just seems weird that the way its being set up is that daniel will turn heel but shanes in the heel position


Bryan will be "Heel" but in reality he'd be the "Face" teaming up with Owens and Zayn to end Shane's egotistical power trip.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

After the backstage segment from earlier.  I was shocked that Riott, Liv, and Logan walked out with microphones after the Tamina/Charlotte match.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Becky sounds like an irish man-child. I doubt she even has a pussy.


Becky always seemed like the type to sock the shit out of a bitch's pussy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I was checking WF. I saw the thread about how WWE business is doing better now than ever and someone posted this.
> wonder whats making this go up



Growing subscriptions imo

I'm not sure if the international tours are higher than usual, but it seems like they have been touring a shit ton lately.

@Ghost_of_Gashir and I are swimming in WWE money!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 6, 2017)

Me and Kuya are rich af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2017)

Holy fuck! This chick is worse than kallisto on the mic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2017)

if ronda beats asuka streak ill be pissed

other than that im down for her coming to the E


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2017)

billy kay sound like russel brand


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2017)

ok this match lit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> ok this match lit


Gargano/Ohno?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Gargano/Ohno?


Yup. Everything else on tonight show is super skip able.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

proof that Shane is the heel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2017)

This guy is the ultimate babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Awesome.  I believe in Paige again.  She has turned her life around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

I never lost faith in Paige. Del Rio was just a bad dude.  Nothing wrong with her taking D from the roster that don't make her a bad person. Del Rio brought that crazy lifestyle to her such as the drugs and fights.


But I have WON now. and damn does Dave put in work. The information that caught my eyes the most was a few things.
First Dave states Sheamus was out last week not because of the reason why WWE said he was gone but because he was rehabbing his spinal stenosis which is worry some because it ended Austins and Edges career.

And the entertainment weekly or whoever recently bringing up Ronda will be with the WWE very soon is old news even though anonymous friends of hers said she will sign. Dave said its pretty obvious shes going to be with the E considering shes always showing up at events and shes been training with Kendrick for months now.

Dave also noted that Asuka vs Ronda could be a potential match in the future the way Asuka has recieved this monster push. I am personally welcoming Ronda but I don't want her to defeat Asukas streak.


WWE is filming a 24 on the Hardy's.

Axis will air WK days after it airs on NJPW network.

Jericho won't be at Wrestlemania. He has tour dates.


there was a bunch of other shit like raw doing bad drawing numbers and hit but nothing else really newsworthy i can think of.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

The 4 HW of MMA can't come in and destroy the full time talent.  That would be a major mistake.

And Charlotte/Ronda seems like a bigger match to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

Of course you're anti Japanese talent.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Of course you're anti Japanese talent.


Sure.  On a show about talking, I think it's a problem if you can't talk.  And it's unfair to your opponent to ask them to totally carry the feud and make people care about the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

I have this theory AJ and Charlotte are fucking


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I have this theory AJ and Charlotte are fucking


Way to go out on a limb.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

WWE Abu Dhabi starting.  Show is gonna be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Way to go out on a limb.


Seems like they are too close


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Lit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2017)

The latest from Meltzer...
_
Chris Jericho was on our show talking about the birth of the match with Kenny Omega and noted the actual idea was Don Callis making a remark in passing about him wrestling Omega at the Dome, and since he was a free agent, it got serious from there and pushed for it. What put it over the top was when four New Japan officials, including booker Gedo, flew to New York where he was doing a book signing for the first meeting. He figured at that point it was real because if they’re flying four people in, they want it to happen. He seems this as him being a WWE guy, even though he’s a free agent, against a New Japan guy as a special dream match. *He said he did talk to Vince McMahon about it before it got out. They had a brief conversation and Vince was fine with it when he pitched that this would only make him a bigger star.*_

Oh look, Ghost was completely correct once again. He sure does know a lot about wrestling! :blu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

shut ur bitch ass up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

thats the shit that makes me love wresting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

jinder was made champion for this shit?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Yeah, I did notice that.  Not a ton of fans in Dubai. I wonder how New Delhi will be?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Sasha really cares about this.  And she really wants to entertain and do the best she can every time out.  Fans need to stop giving her so much shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I did notice that.  Not a ton of fans in Dubai. I wonder how New Delhi will be?


Not a whole lot of fans anywhere since wwe barely has any star power anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks that picture is a Raw shoe given Sasha Banks is there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Looks that picture is a Raw shoe given Sasha Banks is there.


I think Jinder made the trip too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2017)

TNA running Ring ka King in India had bigger attendance


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2017)

Wasn't Jinder supposed to wrestle The Nose at one of these places?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wasn't Jinder supposed to wrestle The Nose at one of these places?


I think that is Saturday night in New Delhi.

Sasha and Alexa rematch for the title too.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> jinder was made champion for this shit?



Yep and they still trying to use him to get over there. It's totally ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2017)

It's like WWE doesn't realize most Indians are poor af and can't afford to go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yep and they still trying to use him to get over there. It's totally ridiculous.


This is Dubai.  Totally different market than India.  Rich asf market.  Islam instead of Hindu.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

The crowd chanted “biscuit butt”?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2017)

A lot of single matches for RAW next week:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

HHH Wrestlemania 30 entrance is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Raiden said:


> A lot of single matches for RAW next week:


Joe/Ambrose and Reigns/Cesaro are relatively fresh matches.  But please.  No Sheamus/Rollins.  Someone needs to interfere in that match quick!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Did Alexa actually get punched in the face right there?  I thought people claimed that she can’t sell?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Joe/Ambrose and Reigns/Cesaro are relatively fresh matches.  But please.  No Sheamus/Rollins.  Someone needs to interfere in that match quick!



Really interesting that they are doing two fresh matches in December. I wonder if they're doing that just to see what it feels like on television.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's like WWE doesn't realize most Indians are poor af and can't afford to go.


that shit was like a 50 seat venue with 20 people in it.

wwe aint shit lmao


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

This is a fucking awful gimmick that has zero chance of getting over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2017)

Disappointing crowd size in Dubai.  Looked like maybe 500 people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a fucking awful gimmick that has zero chance of getting over.


aka so they will push it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

And I have been talking about this for three days already.  But it really pisses me off.  Can you believe this friend Shane McMahon?  He has the gall to call Smackdown the Land of Opportunity.  Meanwhile he either wrestles in or officiates every PPV main event for his show.  Someone needs to stop him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> And I have been talking about this for three days already.  But it really pisses me off.  Can you believe this friend Shane McMahon?  He has the gaul to call Smackdown the Land of Opportunity.  Meanwhile he either wrestles in or officiates every PPV main event for his show.  Someone needs to stop him.


shane has become stephanie/hhh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2017)

I think it's really telling that they don't feel comfortable staying off television lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 8, 2017)

Hope the locker room turns on Shane. Guys like Rusev, KO, Zayn, English and possibly Daniel Bryan have realized he's an egomaniac that's currently high on a power trip. The rest need to follow suit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

Good luck for anyone with Finals next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is a fucking awful gimmick that has zero chance of getting over.


good ol country girl who likes some wrasslin....erm spurts enturtainment? I dunno man...I think she'd make the gimmick more believable if she looked like ODB instead.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

big titties
drink the house down

odb was my type of girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

Why do people keep saying who cares about Rousey anymore?

People keep acting like shes not going to be all over the news once this mania match happens.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

Also.  Sheamus has an injury that could shorten his career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

Proud of Enzo. We thought he would sink. He's swimming.
Inspirational


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2017)

yikes. we might not see sheamus much longer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2017)

Did you guys hear about Sheamus? Man, he might not be around much longer. He's got the same spinal injury that Stone Cold had.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did you guys hear about Sheamus? Man, he might not be around much longer. He's got the same spinal injury that Stone Cold had.



We both late to the news .


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> big titties
> drink the house down
> 
> odb was my type of girl


would have smashed hard. or gotten smashed hard. wouldn't care.

also your avy....when did AJ Styles start tappin Charlotte?
I know you've been suspectin them for a while now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> would have smashed hard. or gotten smashed hard. wouldn't care.
> 
> also your avy....when did AJ Styles start tappin Charlotte?
> I know you've been suspectin them for a while now.



I don't know man. I just think it just seems obvious. Tell me if this were any other person besides innocent family man AJ you would 100 percent think he was tappin right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

Good news guys.  Dakota Kai wrestled at the NXT show last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2017)

Sheamus


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

RIP Sheamus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 8, 2017)

Damn. You guys heard the news about Sheamus? Sad stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2017)

I heard about it a few days ago. Ya'll are late.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

I read something about total divas that I really agree with.  How ironic is it that the best episodes are the ones with Rusev, Miz, and Daniel Bryan?  Back in the day it was Tyson Kidd.  Why do the divas come off as so unlikable?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

As bad as that Sarah Logan promo was.  I don’t think it was as bad as Bayley on Raw Talk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2017)

Neville could've been a superstar.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Neville could've been a superstar.


He didn’t want it enough!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 8, 2017)

Bayley sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

Booker T hates Bayley.  He has killed her on a few occasions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

will it pick up steam and end the wwe ?
or will it die down


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2017)

The WWE, especially back then was very much a party culture.  Tons of sex and drugs.  These adults are for the most part unchaperoned.  WWE is not responsible for the actions of individuals.

So I don’t think it’s a big deal.  She should name the rapist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2017)

I agree but in todays society E will still get blamed
then there will be a bunch of former women talking about it happened to them
gonna be a slippery slope.

most likely someone in the E knows about her story and kept quiet about it and which in result will make E get in trouble.

SJW's gonna be after them asses.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Meh.  I don’t care.  We got a big Raw coming up in a couple of days!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

shut your ass up


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

What’s Absolution gonna be doing?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  I don’t care.  We got a big Raw coming up in a couple of days!


You say that EVERY FUCKING WEEK.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2017)

Clearly rukia works for wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Clearly rukia works for wwe.


rukia is the dude front row every week wearing the green shirt


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Booker T hates Bayley.  He has killed her on a few occasions.



I don't lime the way she looked on Raw a week or two weeks ago at all. She seems really wry...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

WWE INDIA is underway.  This promises to be an incredible house show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

HHH has defeated Jinder Mahal in India.  Congratulations to the Game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> HHH has defeated Jinder Mahal in India.  Congratulations to the Game.



Good ol Paul "Am I fucking going over!?" Levesque

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Please don't screw up this Rusev Day gimmick.  It's awesome!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Never forget about Hoodie Rusev.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

WE GOT A FUCKING JINDER TITLE REIGN JUST FOR HHH TO BEAT HIM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WE GOT A FUCKING JINDER TITLE REIGN JUST FOR HHH TO BEAT HIM


HHH can't lose every match if he is going to continue to be a special attraction.  He can't lose every match if the company wants a big Wrestlemania match out of him every year.

He just lost an IC title match to Roman last night.  He needed to win.

(Btw, I heard his match with Roman was really boring.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

shut your ass up wwe sponsor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2017)

We had a what 6 month Jinder title reign...just for him to lose to HHH in India? Brilliant WWE. Way to waste everyone's fucking time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We had a what 6 month Jinder title reign...just for him to lose to HHH in India? Brilliant WWE. Way to waste everyone's fucking time.


hey man rukia said hhh can't lose at a house show to a guy wwe pushed for six months beating orton and naka to lose to hhh.

if hhh lost two house shows in a row fans would decide not to see hhh anymore!


big time raw coming up!

come on guys what about absolution!?


i figured out how asuka can lose


to be fair... monday is a big raw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

What's this i hear about a big Raw coming up?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's this i hear about a big Raw coming up?


They got like four matches scheduled already.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We had a what 6 month Jinder title reign...just for him to lose to HHH in India? Brilliant WWE. Way to waste everyone's fucking time.


I don’t know what to tell you.  It seems pretty clear to me that the WWE gave up on Jinder.  They did all that for Jinder and they still had to cancel one of the shows in India.  They tried to build to Jinder/Brock at Survivor Series and the crowd shit all over it.

Which option do you prefer?  The WWE stubbornly ignores all of those facts and continues to go down the path with Jinder?  Or do you prefer the immediate end of his push?  The Jinder Mahal experiment is over.  The WWE listened for once.  Let’s give them credit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know what to tell you.  It seems pretty clear to me that the WWE gave up on Jinder.  They did all that for Jinder and they still had to cancel one of the shows in India.  They tried to build to Jinder/Brock at Survivor Series and the crowd shit all over it.
> 
> Which option do you prefer?  The WWE stubbornly ignores all of those facts and continues to go down the path with Jinder?  Or do you prefer the immediate end of his push?  The Jinder Mahal experiment is over.  The WWE listened for once.  Let’s give them credit.



People want Jinder to get more chances but Roman needs to go. Whatta world.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2017)

I want Jinder to get more chances what? I'm pissed he even got chances in the first place when far more deserving heels like Rusev could have gotten that push. And just like I said when they started this bullshit with Jinder about how it'd be a waste of time it ends up being...a waste of time. Anyone with even a modicum of common sense could have seen it coming but Vince, Dunn and co. can be retards when they put their mind to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't hinder the Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Great fucking episode of NXT this week.

One negative.  I like Almas.  But don’t let him talk again.  I like him as champion and others like him as champion.  But he lost some credibility with one promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

Almas should only cut promos angrily in Spanish and then let translated like Great Khali back in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Almas should only cut promos angrily in Spanish and then let translated like Great Khali back in the day.


Yep.  Easy heat.

Almas had a bad week.  But it's not a big deal. No one will remember any way.  Not like it was Nakamura-level bad or anything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 9, 2017)

They need to change Ohno's gear. It is the single most disgusting outfit since Bastion Booger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

I agree.  Just copy Kevin Owens for god sakes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't worry guys.  I think Miz could be back by Christmas Day Raw.  A must watch episode!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They need to change Ohno's gear. It is the single most disgusting outfit since Bastion Booger.


ohno dresses like that 30 year old guy at a 20 year old party


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> rukia is the dude front row every week wearing the green shirt


obviously getting that kickdown from vinnie mac. 



Rukia said:


> Don't worry guys.  I think Miz could be back by Christmas Day Raw.  A must watch episode!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

I have seen more of the Street Profits recently.  That Montez Ford guy is really good.  The other guy is exactly that.  He’s the other guy.  They could plug any black guy into his spot.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> PAIGE-SAAAAMAA


This was the top post of the week.  Keep trying guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This was the top post of the week.  Keep trying guys.



With a big RAW coming up, I think we're going to have some great material next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2017)

Jinder is the best champ in ages


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Jinder is the best champ in ages


Jinder definitely looks the part.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned WWE Superstar Rich Swann is currently behind bars.


According to the Alachua County Sheriff in Florida, Swann was taken into custody around 12 am on Sunday and no bond amount has been listed.

The charges listed are battery and kidnap/false imprisonment of an adult.

No further details are available at this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jinder definitely looks the part.



Best heel champ. No one in years has generated more heat than Jinder in a single appearance. 



WhatADrag said:


> Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned WWE Superstar Rich Swann is currently behind bars.
> 
> 
> According to the Alachua County Sheriff in Florida, Swann was taken into custody around 12 am on Sunday and no bond amount has been listed.
> ...



Bye Rich


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

So I'm thinking about the Elgin story.
He's the only one getting in trouble losing his promotion and events, yet he didn't do anything to that chick. lmao


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2017)

Woe he's done .___.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't know what the truth is.

I definitely don't expect to see him wrestling Gulak on Monday night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

You won't see him wrestling again


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Well this happened to Paige pretty recently too.  And it turned out to be all bullshit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

she was never arrested?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

WWE issued the following statement to PWInsider.com this morning:

"WWE has zero tolerance for matters involving domestic violence, and per our policy, Rich Swann has been indefinitely suspended following his arrest."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Did TJP get fired?  Haven't seen him in a while either.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

nah he just a nerd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Is the Michael Cole/Alexa Bliss feud going to continue this week?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2017)

So Swann got into an argument with his wife. She refused to get back into the car, and he grabbed her, forcibly putting her back in. And so he gets arrested for kidnapping. Ouch. 

request federal assistance


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

should we report this guy


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)

wwe uploaded this


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Did Bray really say the "ramblings of a mad man" about Matt Hardy?  Bray Wyatt of all people??


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2017)

Just realized that Swann may have fucked up months worth of a storyline .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Ah ah ah, can you handle it?  Can you handle it?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

> Lio Rush: I guess these are the things that happen when you TRULY can't handle it @GottaGetSwann


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2017)

lol rip his career. also just read that mahal experiment is officially over with The Nose's burial approval yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2017)

looool this dude wants to get fired too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> looool this dude wants to get fired too.


No that was a joke.  But I think Lio should send that tweet.  Why not?  The material is too good to pass up.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No that was a joke.  But I think Lio should send that tweet.  Why not?  The material is too good to pass up.


should have known when there was no real tweet. lol yeah he's definitely the type who tells kayfabe jokes at the wrong time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2017)

Rich Swann proving that pushing Enzo as the face of the division was the right choice after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Phew.  WWE dodged a bullet.  I just looked at the Tribute to the Troops card because I was curious.  Swann was not on the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2017)

I wonder if Swann is ready for Asuka.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Guys.  Go check out the Match of the Year collection on the WWE network!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2017)

lmao it's on abc news. no way he is ever coming back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

Where you guys at?  Forcing me to fire off a quadruple post.

Something I notice that is going on.  Some kid in Tennessee got bullied and everyone is taking turns writing him messages telling him that they support him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2017)

That kid is SAWFT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2017)

I dare Sasha Banks to send him a note.  (Her bully act down in NXT is legendary.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

wwe and walking dead have the same shitty writers?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

So Titus is smashing Sasha again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

nah he not asian.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nah he not asian.


Titus has pull man. Notice how he's in a lot of Sasha's pics, videos and stuff. She cucking her husband with him man. 100%


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Titus has pull man. Notice how he's in a lot of Sasha's pics, videos and stuff. She cucking her husband with him man. 100%




could be. its like how they said everyone in the Olympics be fucking.
I expect it to be no different for these men and women on the road together 24/7 365 days a year.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> nah he not asian.


Well I doubt she's riding Nakamura or Tozawa. They like their women with a little more hairline.



Rukia said:


> Where you guys at?  Forcing me to fire off a quadruple post.
> 
> Something I notice that is going on.  Some kid in Tennessee got bullied and everyone is taking turns writing him messages telling him that they support him.


wwe killed the thread. 

also kids now seem soft or its probably just my old school mentality. we were raised to fight our bullies, not cry about them on the internet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Titus is smashing Sasha again?


I think those are old pics.  I recognize that pic of Sasha in the wagon.  I think that pic is probably from May.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

AJ Styles sends his regards Kenny.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2017)

dat botched Codebreaker. Y2J is too old for this shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2017)

WAD wtf is this with BSB vidoes


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Omega vs Jericho gonna be lit.

Heel Jericho>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> WAD wtf is this with BSB vidoes


They are some classics bro.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

They should add an unhinged Rich Swann and make it a triple threat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

He's unsafe tbh


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Dana Brooke hometown tonight.  Maybe she will be fed to Asuka again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> He's unsafe tbh


I hear that his wife is a terrible wrestler.  And their argument started with him critiquing her match.

Maybe that's why he put her in a headlock? Wanted to demonstrate a proper one??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Need to be fed to brazzers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear that his wife is a terrible wrestler.  And their argument started with him critiquing her match.
> 
> Maybe that's why he put her in a headlock? Wanted to demonstrate a proper one??



Damn everyone outside got worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Excited about Raw.  They need to put on a good show tonight.

And after Raw. The fun doesn't stop.  A new episode of Ride Along on the network!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Actually looking forward to the week.

I just got done watching the new Japan event.

Long eventful weekend of wrestling
Raw
Smack down
Nxt will be on USA for the first time Wednesday
Tribute to the troops Thursday
Clash sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Paige with Lillian Garcia.  Good interview.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2017)

Oh shit tonight's a big RAW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Very big raw tonight hasn't been like this since last week and the week before that

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2017)

Ah they're branding it as three singles matches- battle between teh Bar and the Shield.

I guess we should enjoy Sheamus for as long as we can. Link removed

That might even be kind of why they put Joe into the situation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

depending on my grades i might kill myself


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Raw is PAIGE house!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> depending on my grades i might kill myself


RIP in advance


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Got a final tomorrow but who cares? Big RAW tonight so fuck studying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

you right might kill myself after this big raw

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

If you are contemplating suicide.  At least enjoy one last Raw before you go through with it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> If you are contemplating suicide.  At least enjoy one last Raw before you go through with it.


>Enjoy
>RAW
Pick one


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Enjoy
> >RAW
> Pick one


Absolution.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> you right might kill myself after this big raw




shit raw is so bad now you might end yourself before the first hour is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2017)

Raw would be more enjoyable if Paige doesn't look like a drug addict


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Absolution.


Paige is the only one in that group that matters. Mandy Rose should be doing porn and I don't care about that fighter chick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Raw would be more enjoyable if Paige doesn't look like a drug addict


Looking better every week dude.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Paige is the only one in that group that matters. Mandy Rose should be doing porn and I don't care about that fighter chick.


These girls are strong.  They make Bayley, Mickie, and Sasha look weak every week!

And there are like 10 championships between those three women!!

Holy fucking smokes guys!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Braun v. Brock 2.0 at Royal Rumble then? Unless WWE want to really troll us and have Kane win or a No Contest so it ends up being a Triple Threat Match at RR


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2017)

its Braun's time. he needs to be the Universal champ ffs!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Braun shouldn't lose to Brock again.  It was a mistake the first time it happened!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias 

I want this calendar dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Lit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lit.


KO was the one to successfully get Brock to join in. KO winning Universal Title at Mania CONFIRMED.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

that video reminded me of south park

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Do you think Rich Swann was cut out of that cartoon video?  Or did he never make the cut?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

never in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Do you think Rich Swann was cut out of that cartoon video?  Or did he never make the cut?


Probably never in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Probably right. 205 Live guys are an afterthought in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

ITS on!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

The narrator.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Joe is a really good promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2017)

Turns out that bullied kid got bullied because he was a racist. Everyone that donated money to him is a bunch of stupid marks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

Joe so amazing on the mic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

damn i remember years ago cesaro really was just floating now he always in the main event scene


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2017)

Hmm, so a women's tag to open up the night.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe so amazing on the mic.


Could have been terrible but he pulled it off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Ugh Mandy and Sonya.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2017)

Hmm, so Mickie was the one to eat the pin tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Why would Sonya, Paige, and Mandy continue to accept matches against these three?  They own them.  This feud is over.  Nothing left to prove against them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2017)

Are these two feuding or are they teaming up?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Bray has to win this feud.  Wins and losses don’t matter for Woken Matt Hardy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Booker T hates the Woken gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2017)

raw boo boo good night


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Give up Finn!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> raw boo boo good night


Give it more time!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Rich Swann had his opportunity revoked?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 11, 2017)

Mandy Rose fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose fucking sucks.


She’s hot.  But she looks incredibly green.  Smackdown is where you need to go if you are not ready.  Develop on the B show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Jinder looks like a fucking giant standing next to AJ!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Gulak is MVP of the 205 division.  He makes every skit better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

I want Cesaro to become a double champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Back from work. What have I missed?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

thread deader than wwe's future.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Back from work. What have I missed?


A good Cesaro Match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A good Cesaro Match.


Good Match is pretty synonymous with Cesaro at this point. Not even surprised. If Sheamus eventually does have to back down for health purposes hope Cesaro has a great singles run.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> thread deader than wwe's future.


Cesaro/Roman was great. And I think WWE could have really made a great moment if Cesaro had won.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good Match is pretty synonymous with Cesaro at this point. Not even surprised. If Sheamus eventually does have to back down for health purposes hope Cesaro has a great singles run.


Cesaro should have become a double champion.  WWE fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Crowd dead for Asuka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Mandy Rose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

So they are all cool with Alexa now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Common enemy storyline I guess?

Alexa will be back on the shit list soon.  Absolution just needs to play the long game. They made too many enemies in a short time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Ambrose just looks and feels slow in the ring man. Like he's half-assing it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Lol they GTFO'd as soon as Braun showed up.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

Blacked.com vibes from that backstage segment of Dana Brooke with Titus and Apollo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Random thought but why did Evan Bourne, after he left WWE and started going by Matt Sydal, not call his Shooting Star Press Sui-Sydal?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

I hope Kane wins.  Strowman shouldn’t lose to Brock again.  And the match wasn’t even good the first time.

Have HHH come out and pedigree Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Really boring match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

What the fuck WWE? So Triple Threat at RR then? If so predicting HHH fucks over Braun to set up their Mania match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

BIG power spot coming to send the crowd home happy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

This raw sucked guys.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This raw sucked guys.


So back to normal then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Who fucking cares.  This is a house show spot.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This raw sucked guys.


but you said it was a big raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

If every RAW is a big RAW then is there really a such thing as a big RAW?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

This is wwe week. They want us to watch tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.  Not to mention sunday.  Why put on a terrible raw???  It makes no sense!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

Not gonna lie.  Tribute to the Troops is going to be lit though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias the best part of Raw.


Gulak is so fucking awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2017)

Gulak better win the title.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This is wwe week. They want us to watch tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday.  Not to mention sunday.  Why put on a terrible raw???  It makes no sense!


All them shows gonna suck too.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 12, 2017)

I didn't like the whole girls coming to stop three females beating down people thing. It just killed the stable's build-up and if they split after they lose it would have been a waste of time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> I didn't like the whole girls coming to stop three females beating down people thing. It just killed the stable's build-up and if they split after they lose it would have been a waste of time.


Nia shouldn’t have come out.  Her inclusion was overkill.  And it didn’t make any sense.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Nia shouldn’t have come out.  Her inclusion was overkill.  And it didn’t make any sense.


Total Divas?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Nah.  I don’t think so.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

Woken Matt vs Fat Wyatt needs to happen at the Hardy Compound. We need Vanguard 1 and King Maxwell!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Monday Night Wars on the network is entertaining asf.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Monday Night Wars on the network is entertaining asf.


Dean Malenko was such a fucking great wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)

fell asleep on this very big raw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Monday Night War Flight of the Cruiserweights is fucking awesome guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Jericho defection devastated WCW.  Saturn, Malenko, Eddie, and Benoit were the killing blow.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> fell asleep on this very big raw


Kane main eventing in 2017, that was the biggest raw of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Is Kane going back to politics soon?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Jericho defection devastated WCW.  Saturn, Malenko, Eddie, and Benoit were the killing blow.


Rofl Jericho was barely being used in WCW by that point. It was their poor booking, Nash being allowed to book anything and all the egos that devastated WCW. Also having Flair, Piper and Hogan dominating the show in 1999.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

I used to watch primarily Nitro.  I can’t remember when I stopped.  I know WWE at some point just became a lot cooler.  I think Stone Cold and the Rock had a lot to do with my decision.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Jericho and Kenny brawling at a press conference.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)

28:35

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I used to watch primarily Nitro.  I can’t remember when I stopped.  I know WWE at some point just became a lot cooler.  I think Stone Cold and the Rock had a lot to do with my decision.



I only watch Nitro in the past to see Stacy Kiebler


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 28:35



Jericho lost all his breath just by walking to the stage


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Jericho lost all his breath just by walking to the stage


rather watch that than wwe nonsense


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)

so ruin braun 

or

brock vs kane



good job wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Riott Squad vs Tamina, Lana, and Carmella tonight?  Oof.  That's must watch for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so ruin braun
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Worse 

Do a triple threat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Worse
> 
> Do a triple threat.



Kane needs the paycheck badly lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> fell asleep on this very big raw


Have you done the Sui-Sydal yet?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> so ruin braun
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Its going to be a Triple Threat, Braun will at one point hit the Running Powerslam on Kane but as he's going for the pin HHH stops him and hits the Pedigree neutralizing him for a bit, Brock then hits the F5 on Kane to retain while Braun is temporarily out of the picture.
Sets up HHH v. Braun (plus a continuation of their post Survivor Series moment) at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2017)

Some matches for Smackdown:


I might skip..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2017)

Just watch the clip of the women's locker room coming out against Paige's group.  Why do I get this feeling that Nia will be joining Paige's members soon.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 12, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just watch the clip of the women's locker room coming out against Paige's group.  Why do I get this feeling that Nia will be joining Paige's members soon.


That would be pretty stupid considering she helped out the locker room this week, but this is WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2017)

Brock vs Kane would be a great match imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2017)

sucks that your opinion is at the bottom of the list bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock vs Kane would be a great match imo.


First time ever. It'll be a classic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2017)

You spend too much time worrying about my posts and not enough time studying for your finals, Drag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You spend too much time worrying about my posts and not enough time studying for your finals, Drag.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2017)

Drag vs Ghost really building up to be feud of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2017)

Terrible tag team promo segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 12, 2017)

Why wasn't this on TV?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Gulak was funny on 205 Live.

And the Riott Squad is floundering.  Absolution had a bad week today.  The new girls are struggling tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

How long has Gallagher had this music?  It’s dope!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Gulak was funny on 205 Live.
> 
> And the Riott Squad is floundering.  Absolution had a bad week today.  The new girls are struggling tbh.


Why would they hurt both stables like this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

I don’t like how Enzo treats people from the Zo Train.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 13, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Why would they hurt both stables like this.


This is the same company that jobbed out Nexus to Cena on their first PPV appearance. Stupidity is in management's blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Another thing I wanted to complain about.  The commentary.  Michael Cole drove me nuts last night.

The Boss,The Architect, The Celtic Warrior, The Big Dog, The Swiss Cyborg!  Enough!!!  We don’t need to hear those stupid names a million times.  Ffs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 13, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is the same company that jobbed out Nexus to Cena on their first PPV appearance. Stupidity is in management's blood.


That was more hurtful because it was built up for three months, but this has been three weeks making both stables seem rather pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Riott Squad is just a total imitation.  And the Smackdown women’s roster is really weak.  This isn’t going to work.

Logan, Liv, and Sonya should be back at NXT.  Mandy should be trying to develop with less eyes over on SD.  But maybe Paige can help her?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2017)

Paige should've just came back as an inspiration to little girls and beat up Bayley repeatedly rather than be stuck with two crappy wrestlers who can't talk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

so nothing important happened on raw or smackdown huh


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2017)

AJ Styles has poor taste in women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2017)

that almost non existent chin


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

This why I'm convinced AJ smashing Charlotte.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2017)

Becky looks better than Charlotte and has a funny accent why did AJ went to bang someone with less appeal?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

I mean... look at his wife


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2017)

It must be true love.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2017)

love sucks, true love swallows


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2017)

Saw a pic of Lesnar's daughter. Poor girl got the worst luck ever. Mama look like Sable but came out lookin like Brock with long hair.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

All the women in WWE seem to constantly rave about AJ.  I think it would be fun to be single in his shoes.  Just sayin’.  The guy should take his cues from Bray Wyatt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

_Here's_

Facebook and WWE today announced a new in-ring series, Mixed Match Challenge, that will stream live in the U.S. exclusively on Facebook on Tuesday nights beginning Jan.16 at 10 p.m. ET/ 7 p.m. PT. The 12-episode series will air on Facebook Watch and feature WWE Superstars from both the Raw and SmackDown LIVE rosters competing in a single-elimination mixed tag-team tournament to win $100,000 to support the charity of their choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

omega vs jericho best feud since i dont know when


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> _Here's_
> 
> Facebook and WWE today announced a new in-ring series, Mixed Match Challenge, that will stream live in the U.S. exclusively on Facebook on Tuesday nights beginning Jan.16 at 10 p.m. ET/ 7 p.m. PT. The 12-episode series will air on Facebook Watch and feature WWE Superstars from both the Raw and SmackDown LIVE rosters competing in a single-elimination mixed tag-team tournament to win $100,000 to support the charity of their choice.


Sweet.  Hyped asf.

This is why Dana joined Titus Brand!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Sweet.  Hyped asf.
> 
> This is why Dana joined Titus Brand!



wrong

*Monday Night Raw* * SmackDown LIVE*

Alexa Bliss

     Becky Lynch 

Alicia Fox

     Bobby Roode

Asuka

     Carmella

Bayley

     Charlotte Flair

Braun Strowman

     Jimmy Uso

 Enzo Amore

     Lana

Finn Bálor

     Naomi

Goldust

     Natalya 

Nia Jax

     Rusev

Sasha Banks

     Sami Zayn

The Miz

     Shinsuke Nakamura

*Final Fan Vote*

*     Final Fan Vote*

     (A member of The New Day)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

It's gotta be Enzo and Nia as one of the teams.  Bayley and Balor.

It seems like the women have to pull double duty.  Kurt named way more male superstars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

They'll fix everything by then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Lana and Rusev and Uso/Naomi are definitely two more teams.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

Someone that thinks like me is in creative to come up with this idea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 13, 2017)

Drag keeps hyping that indy match between the failed musician and Kota Ibushi's boyfriend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

I mean he is Kota's boyfriend.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm still dying at the when corporate kane goes too far meme.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean he is Kota's boyfriend.



who's on top?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 13, 2017)

"_*It’s not to say Jinder wasn’t ‘over’ there. He was! You have to understand the market. It’s not like everyone just went, ‘Oh my God he’s Indian! He looks like us so we love him.’ They are a savvy market. They understand that he’s a bad guy."- HHH 
*_
Triple h ladies and gentlemen


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2017)

They will never admit that Mahal flopped.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)

The Miz/Alexa team will win that 100k.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> "_*It’s not to say Jinder wasn’t ‘over’ there. He was! You have to understand the market. It’s not like everyone just went, ‘Oh my God he’s Indian! He looks like us so we love him.’ They are a savvy market. They understand that he’s a bad guy."- HHH
> *_
> Triple h ladies and gentlemen



Guy probably has a bad taste in his mouth that Jarrett despite having being a part of a fourth rate wrestling promotion manage to get more interest as he'd hire local talent instead of importing them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Gulak is really good at this sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2017)

i know he's the chairman of axs but i'm still shocked cuban actually gives a fuck about njpw


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

India biggest merch sellers were Roman and the Shield.
In one of the matches fans chanted bullet club, adam cole baybay!
In the HHH/Jinder match they chanted cm punk loud. Chanted this is awesome when HHH did his pedigree. And chanted boring a lot during the match.

And don't forget the canceled event.
They did lower numbers than they did the last time they came.
And no impact in network subs basically during jinder title run


Jinder flopped hard LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

WWE should have went to Thorville they would have sold out there with Jinder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Gulak is really good at this sort of thing.


He's growing on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

EC3 and Lashley supposed to be with the E soon.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Tribute to the Troops tonight.  Worth a watch because the setting and atmosphere look like a lot of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2017)

Cena comments on being heel:


News on WWE's facebook show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Put Asuka with Enzo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 14, 2017)

Charlotte flirting with Roode on Twitter. Poor AJ is being cheated on. Is what he gets for cheating on Becky with Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Charlotte flirting with Roode on Twitter. Poor AJ is being cheated on. Is what he gets for cheating on Becky with Charlotte.



Charlotte is such a hoe. Roode is married too. No wonder Bram used to beat her during their marriage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

This some cheating on some inception levels.  Everyone cheating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 14, 2017)

Looking to branch out of WWE more. NJPW or ROH?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> EC3 and Lashley supposed to be with the E soon.



Yeah just read the company is interested in them along with Edwards once their contracts expire soon.   Chances are Lashley probably hits the main roster in order for a build up to Lesner and hoping EC3 gets a shot at the roster as well.  The guy has made viewing Impact watchable.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looking to branch out of WWE more. NJPW or ROH?



Ring of Honor might be more interesting since they're trying to establish themselves as a competitor with the E


But honestly I think watching too much wrestling could depress your interest in everything. I kind of felt that way when I first started watching additional promotions. It might honestly be better to feel like you need more wrestling rather than trying to actually more (maybe check out videos).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2017)

NJPW. ROH is kinda unwatchable these days with all their Bullet Club shilling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

Roh is a snooze fest.


They are labeling jay lethal vs Marty scrull as a dream match tomorrow 

Like lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2017)

Even Jay Lethal would never say Jay Lethal has ever been a dream match for anybody.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2017)

I want Finn Balor to join 205Live. Then Enzo can beat him two or three times before Finn becomes The Demon King to gain the power necessary to derail the Zo Train and Enzo puts him over, finally making Finn a credible star.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Good posting day from you guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2017)

Big Cass sucks on his own anyways. Even without this injury derail he'd have gone on to be some heatless whiny heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

Big cass just big test.

Hope he find something creative or practice promos while recovering.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Sasha needs that heel turn guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

It's awesome that the WWE loves the troops.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice to see that the Usos are so over.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Sasha Banks still comes off as a big star when her entrance music hits.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Absolution may be undefeated.  But it’s totally about Paige.  She has picked up every winning pinfall so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Machine Gun Kelly got the pop of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2017)

they're so fucking full of it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

HHH jealous asf.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 14, 2017)

I forgot about tribute
\
FUCK ME


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Luke Harper hanging himself on Damnation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they're so fucking full of it


Why seem like they congratulating him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

It's the same as WWE constantly sending custom title belts to all the new champions.

This company is just so incredibly desperate and they constantly latch onto everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2017)

I feel like this is different though. They are close to the rock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why seem like they congratulating him


Hhh tried to end Rocks career remember?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2017)

Stephanie's post is extra af. Jesus.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Paige/Sasha portion of the Tribute to the Troops match was great.  Paige is looking better and better every time out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like this is different though. They are close to the rock.


Maybe Hunter but Steph I dont buy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2017)

Heads up guys.  If you use Sling TV like I do.  The latest episodes of Raw and Smackdown are available on demand.  So you can rewatch the show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe Hunter but Steph I dont buy.



Dwayne's my best friend.

 Honest.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2017)

I wonder if Hogan is jealous? He tried to break out into hollywood and it just didnt work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hhh tried to end Rocks career remember?


HBK and them did 20 years ago before they all blew up. Obviously that  can change over the  many years on the road together and just growing up. It's no different then me feuding with Ghost, Rukia, or Thor but posting here for so long here we all just become a family basically. I mean its on a lighter note but I'm sure both guys are happy for one another. Rock is always congratulating and giving HHH shout outs too.

Stephanie instagram did seem extra though. Like she wanted to fuck her or something lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2017)

this troops crowd into this shit its dope tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2017)

NEWS OF THE WEEK: MARK CUBAN ON VINCE MCMAHON AND NEW JAPAN PRO WRESTLING

New Japan Pro Wrestling airs every Friday night on AXS TV, and the television network, whose chairman is billionaire Mark Cuban, continues to invest more money into its pro wrestling show.

“We’re looking to expand it on Friday nights,” Cuban said in an exclusive interview with Sports Illustrated. “We want to do more live, as opposed to the delay, and we’re talking to them about special events.”

Despite a foray into the wrestling business, Cuban does not believe that WWE CEO Vince McMahon is threatened by the working relationship between AXS and New Japan.

“No, he thinks we’re just little sh---,” said Cuban. “We’re not a threat because of the language. That’s the biggest challenge, the language. But if you’re a purist for wrestling, and you like the action, it’s the best promotion by far. People here aren’t going to connect as directly, but if you really love wrestling, then it’s a no-brainer.”

Cuban is an advocate for those fans thirsting for more New Japan. He purchased the rights to air the top three title matches from New Japan’s Wrestle Kingdom 12–IWGP heavyweight champion Kazuchika Okada vs. Tetsuya Naito, IWGP Intercontinental champ Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Jay White, and IWGP US champion Kenny Omega vs. Chris Jericho–in prime time on Saturday, January 6, only two days after the event takes place at the Tokyo Dome. Despite the high price to air Wrestle Kingdom on AXS, Cuban did not balk at the cost.

“We’re getting to know them better,” said Cuban. “We went from a delay to a short delay to live, so we’re going to get smarter about it. The numbers keep on going up. Other TVs are declining, and ours are going up. That’s a good sign. There are some nights when it beats MMA, it’s doing that well.”

AXS TV produces the English language version of New Japan Pro Wrestling in association with TV ASAHI Corporation, which is the distributor of NJPW. Their coverage of Wrestle Kingdom 12 will continue on January 12, and the entire show will play out over the following five Friday nights. There will also be an eight-hour marathon on January 6 that will feature matches that set up Wrestle Kingdom.

Cuban credited AXS TV Fights CEO Andrew Simon with leading the production, and he is thrilled to have WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross as the signature voice of the show.

“I even tune in to check out Jim,” said Cuban. “I can’t say I’m hardcore, but the show is more focused on the wrestling–that’s the glitz–than what you get anywhere else. The talent quality is equal to any of the other promotions, without question.”

Cuban noted that he is energized by the hardcore nature of the New Japan fans, and is excited to build an even wider audience with fans who have yet to experience New Japan on Friday nights with Jim Ross calling the action.

“We want people to get attached and become addicted to it,” said Cuban. “Now we’re online with DirectTV and Sling TV, and Philo.com, which is only $15 a month, so if you don’t have us on cable, you can get us online.

“There will be times in the future when we add more NJPW and less MMA. It’s a Friday night staple.”


great to see Cuban supporting NJPW!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> HBK and them did 20 years ago before they all blew up. Obviously that  can change over the  many years on the road together and just growing up. It's no different then me feuding with Ghost, Rukia, or Thor but posting here for so long here we all just become a family basically. I mean its on a lighter note but I'm sure both guys are happy for one another. Rock is always congratulating and giving HHH shout outs too.
> 
> Stephanie instagram did seem extra though. Like she wanted to fuck her or something lol


Stephanie clearly bored of getting The Nose and wants to try The People's strudel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2017)

Stephanie wants The People's Pie really bad. Like Daughter, Like Father. Their taste for samoans is a family tradition it seems!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2017)

Im dead.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Im dead.



poor rich swann! i swear, its not even his fault. domestic violence should not always be blamed on men!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Im dead.



Even in video games, Swann can't get a reaction from the crowd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> poor rich swann! i swear, its not even his fault. domestic violence should not always be blamed on men!


I know right? remember the time Drew Mcintyre let his girl beat him up and he still got punished for it. Shit ain't right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2017)

Shocking. Triple H actually explained why he was booked to win over his Jinder. His response is hilarious though





> In an interview with NBC Sports, Triple H spoke about beating Jinder Mahal at the WWE Supershow in New Delhi, India last week. Here is what he had to say:
> 
> “I often think it’s funny to me that people in America, who have never been to India, put their thoughts and their beliefs onto other people, ‘like clearly that’s the truth.’ (Laughs). It’s totally different there! The way they see things and react to things is very different. There are certain guys that once they reach a level there, it’s a whole different ballgame; Undertaker, [John] Cena.
> 
> ...



This makes sense at face value, but it was WWE who is suspected of makign the assumption that being Indian would cause him to get over in a big way. It wasn't the fans or the person interviewing lmao. He's pointing fingers right at himself, Vince and Stephanie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Shocking. Triple H actually explained why he was booked to win over his Jinder. His response is hilarious though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Triple H does makes sense but Jinder was their biggest heel since JBL


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2017)

Of course most of it is him talking about india worshiping DA GAMUH!

With the way they went about pushing Jinder and slapping the title on him it sure seemed like everything Triple H is saying they knew better than to think of the india fanbase was exactly what they thought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 15, 2017)

Great Khali should have went over HHH.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 15, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Of course most of it is him talking about india worshiping DA GAMUH!
> 
> With the way they went about pushing Jinder and slapping the title on him it sure seemed like everything Triple H is saying they knew better than to think of the india fanbase was exactly what they thought.



Triple H is a genius. No one can deny this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2017)

PUSH THIS MAN


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2017)

Raiden reaching banworthy status with this reposting the same shit we already discussed every time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Hearing rumors Vince bringing back XFL. So this is where the budget cuts been going to?

Dalton Castle beat Cody for the ROH title.

Raiden will remind you guys tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Vince preparing to lose some major money going out with a bang!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 16, 2017)

Naito seems to be upset over it being a "double main event". I'm guessing him and Okada are going to try and do everything to bring down the house in response.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

WWE encouraging this shit now


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

So the budget cuts weren't really budget cuts because they were losing money.
I mean they will be technically when they receive those L's.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2017)

When will Vince learn no one wants to watch bogus football?!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2017)

Impact officials mad that one of their top talents is set to debut in the E. Honestly very silly. They should try to work out a developmental part relationship asap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Impact officials mad that one of their top talents is set to debut in the E. Honestly very silly. They should try to work out a developmental part relationship asap.



Is it Rockstar Spud.    The guy was pinned by a toddler but then again it was a Hardy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raiden reaching banworthy status with this reposting the same shit we already discussed every time.



Hey Drag, did you hear about Sheamus' neck injury?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey Drag, did you hear about Sheamus' neck injury?



All trolling aside brother. Who are your current favorite wrestlers?

I want to know everyones tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

dave even going 50/50 on if vince is out of his mind

"he could be... but"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

The board needs to remove Vince.  HHH, Shane, and Stephanie need to get Linda onboard and they need to force him out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2017)

Man I think they need to refocus on creating a pipeline of talent for the product. Explore signing development deals first so that you always have talent with hot potential..

But I think this goes back to what Heyman said a long time ago. Vince and management act as if they're ashamed of the pro wrestling brand and always look for ways to break out of it.

My bad for posting old news. Will check the thread to see what has been put up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

I think its just Vince with that mindset.

Don't know how hes gonna run 2 companies at 72 years old out of touch with wrestling and really out of touch with anything not wrestling.

Then its not like there is a easy path for this.

Unless this gives HHH creative control on the main roster or some shit idk

seem like vince tryna run himself into the ground


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> All trolling aside brother. Who are your current favorite wrestlers?
> 
> I want to know everyones tbh.



Roman, Naito, Trevor Lee, AJ, Jeff Cobb and Keith Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Miz, AJ, Alexa, Sasha, Owens, Paige.  Those are the people I watch when they are on TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Mine is AJ, Okada, Owens, Orton, Cena, Kota, and Tanahashi

Edit: Forgot about Pete Dunne


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

John, Finn Baylor, Fat Joe, Seth Rollins, Nakamura, Omega, Okada, Tyler Bate, Pete Dunne, AJ Styles, Fat Owens, Cesaro, Young Bucks, Will Ospreay and Ricochet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

a new paige video leaked with maddox.


our sex tapes are trash man


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Styles, Owens, Black, Johnny Wrestling, Joe, Ibushi, Omega, Wyatt, Becky Lynch


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> a new paige video leaked with maddox.
> 
> 
> our sex tapes are trash man


Who is doing this?  And why isn't he in jail?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Alexa and Sasha in the same room???


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> When will Vince learn no one wants to watch bogus football?!



Last time was fucking hillarious.  Firstly he outright insults NFL all the way through it.  Had second rate at best football players except one who actually had talent and win a superbowl.  Had the matches starting in a way that basically caused injuries in every match.

We know the guy hates NFL organization with some kind of vendetta but he needs to realise they have him by the balls whenever he tries to compete.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Big PPV tomorrow guys...and gals?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2017)

I wonder if there's a screw job (or maybe evem a clean loss) tomorrow incoming for AJ. Hope not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big PPV tomorrow guys...and gals?


Nah big raw Monday!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if there's a screw job (or maybe evem a clean loss) tomorrow incoming for AJ. Hope not.


I will genuinely shoot up WWE HQ if there is.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I will genuinely shoot up WWE HQ if there is.



There would be heat


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I will genuinely shoot up WWE HQ if there is.


Betting odds has AJ winning at the moment


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2017)

So.... in a Womens Royal Rumble:

Nia
Bayley
Mickie
Sasha
Becky
Nattie
Tamina
Naomi
Ruby
Paige
Foxy
Mandy
Sonya
Liv
Asuka
Sarah Logan
Ember Moon
Kiari Sane
Nikki Cross / Lana
Peyton Royce/Billie Kay

There you go, 20 women Royal Rumble. Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Impact officials mad that one of their top talents is set to debut in the E. Honestly very silly. They should try to work out a developmental part relationship asap.


James Storm or EC3?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah big raw Monday!


Absolution baby!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Absolution baby!


STFU they have no cred anymore. They got punked last week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> STFU they have no cred anymore. They got punked last week.


But but but.

It was 7-on-3.  And they won at Tribute to the Troops!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Rukia said:


> But but but.
> 
> It was 7-on-3.  And they won at Tribute to the Troops!


SHIELD fended off an 11v3 handicap match. No excuses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2017)

Mandy Rose should do porn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big PPV tomorrow guys...and gals?


That doesn't even look like Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That doesn't even look like Jinder.


Roids changes you in more ways than one


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose should do porn.


Mandy has a long way to go with her wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> a new paige video leaked with maddox.
> 
> 
> our sex tapes are trash man


Link pls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

Dalton Castle is the new ROH champ!  :saysay

WWE needs to follow suit and have Velveteen Dream as the new NxT champ


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose should do porn.


Definitely has more of a future there than in wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2017)

Rey from Star Wars is as heavily pushed as  Roman Reigns.



Don't watch that shit of a movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

WWE women have Asuka, Alexa, and the HW.  The rest of the women are jobbers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rey from Star Wars is as heavily pushed as  Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't watch that shit of a movie


You're just salty Poe and Finn were jobbed out so she could star


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You're just salty Poe and Finn were jobbed out so she could star



Lol, I'm probably going to watch that film but in two weeks when I don't have to deal with the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I'm probably going to watch that film but in two weeks when I don't have to deal with the crowd.


I'll be seeing it tomorrow with my sisters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You're just salty Poe and Finn were jobbed out so she could star


I hear they did Finn dirty.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

I've never watched star wars. That shit for the NERDSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)

Some people got served at the performance center.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

God damn that shit was corny


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

I hope Ryder gets squashed for just being happy to be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Some people got served at the performance center.



lmao this is hilarious. Like it...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Ryder gets squashed for just being happy to be there.


Revenge for Emma!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Revenge for Emma!



Emma sucks!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

You're Craig?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Cody and dc on twitter talking shit to one another chill cody dc is a champion you are not in arrow.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

This man said "besides most of yall ask Hunter for a job when the wheels fall off"


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn that shit was corny


This why no one on the main roster can talk when they're dropping rhymes that aren't even on the level of 2003-2004 Cena.

Not gonna lie tho these were fun to watch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Fuck Zach Ryder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Opening up with US Title huh? Hopefully he wins and a title win transitions him into his cocky Heel persona. Dolph 100% eating the pin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Blash of bampions


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Good opening match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

End of Zig-Zag is a great ending combo but what? Ziggler won? Corbin got pinned? Who saw this coming? Not me. Color me intrigued.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

"WHO'S GONNA MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA" 
Roman of course


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

RUSEV DAY Time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

God bless Rusev and English.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

DOWN SINCE DAY ONE ISH. Good match. Good showing from all teams and individuals. Thought Rusev Day would win it at one point.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 17, 2017)

i really thought rusev would win that match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)

Ziggler is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler is awesome!


Man got his swagger back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Carmella cash in tonight? In the chaos of a Lumberjill match this is the PERFECT opportunity.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Very active and well paced match. Nice to see Rusev get that reaction also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose should do a lesbo porn vid together.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Usos had a great year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Carmella cashing in?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Usos had a great year.


Tag Team of the Year 100%


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

This women's match fucking sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Corey vs. Byron on commentary is WWE's feud of the year


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Ruby Riot fucking sucks too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

This match was negative six stars.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Meh match. Too much clusterfucks involved. Shame as PPV has been really good so far. Hopefully it picks back up again.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Damn some if the girls looked really in pain during this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

What the fuck? That Natalya promo was a decent Heel turn promo but...SHE'S ALREADY A HEEL.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Nattie's promo was below Jason Jordan tier.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nattie's promo was below Jason Jordan tier.


She need to retire and go manhandle tyson kidd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> She need to retire and go manhandle tyson kidd.


I miss Tyson Kidd. Solid mid-carder who could do either Face or Heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

The Singhs are shorter than this interviewer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I kiss Tyson Kidd.



Lewd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lewd.


Delete this or consequences


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Fashion Police


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Nobody wanna watch talking smack with Sam Roberts dafuqdafuq

You gotta be a rukia or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Fashion Police need to punish the Bludgeon Brothers for their terrible ring gear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

These fools are like wearing rejected Kane costume designs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Whatta stupid match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

RIP Fashion Files. 2B2OP


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, that promo sucked too. Is this TNA or something?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2017)

Why feed fashion police to that shitty gimmick? And yeah the attire for bludgeon brothers is pretty ugly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

This should be a good match even with the shenanigans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Orton with hair is just so weird to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Orton looks like its 2004 with the hair and shaved beard


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2017)

Need to bring back his old 2004 theme while he's at it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Owens selling really well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

This match isn't bad.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Orton has my haircut. wtf


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Shane's ego is out of control.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

GET FUCKED SHANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Bryan the evil lucha rudo referee.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Worst match of the year?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Bryan would never have counted fast if Shane didn't fuck over Sami when he had the 3. Shane's ego brought this on. Hoisted by his own petard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Worst match of the year?


Not even close. Match was decent. With the 4 involved it could and should have been better even with the shenanigans by the match setup but overall it was still decent and Bryan cucking over Shane was glorious. A decent match with good shenanigans in the end IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not even close. Match was decent. With the 4 involved it could and should have been better even with the shenanigans by the match setup but overall it was still decent and Bryan cucking over Shane was glorious. A decent match with good shenanigans in the end IMO.


Match was straight garbage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

The women's match was worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Match was straight garbage


Not even close. As I said it was merely decent. Too slow paced. I feel as with the guys knowing there would be a screwy finish they didn't go all out as a result. But even then it was a passable match. But with guys like Naka, KO, Zayn and Orton it should have been a better match before the ref shenanigans went down. I thought the storytelling was good but D-Bry and Shane should have done the split in the middle stuff to get to the actual match sooner as beforehand it was slow and confusing but I'll still allow it as once thy got past that the pace picked up and we got to the actual story of the match.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2017)

Lmao imagine if they got fired. I guess they tried their best with the match. Maybe fighting more on the outside would have made it better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Jinder went a bit too much on the oil. Hoping AJ can get another good match out of him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not even close. As I said it was merely decent. Too slow paced. I feel as with the guys knowing there would be a screwy finish they didn't go all out as a result. But even then it was a passable match. But with guys like Naka, KO, Zayn and Orton it should have been a better match before the ref shenanigans went down.



Nah aj vs jinder title match in the UK is what I consider a decent match

This was Straight garbage.

Sami got no offense in.
Naka literally did nothing but take a table bump
Was a regular match
Crowd was dead
Stupid finish
Refs were distractions 
They put in all this storyline time in it and it looks like there really is no big pay off for it and its just dragging non sense 

Its worst match of the night for me due to the names and time bulilt. Like the show has been literally revolved around this story line for weeks. 

Trash


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah aj vs jinder title match in the UK is what I consider a decent match
> 
> This was Straight garbage.
> 
> ...


>Sami was walling Orton with KO for the initial phase of the match. Fuck do you mean he got no offense in?
>Naka did f all I agree.
>Yeah. As  said all 4 mean could have done better with the action in the match itself. The match setup itself was convoluted but as you said the guys in ring are good enough to work a better match despite the convolution.
>Crowd defo wasn't dead for that.
>Finish was fine. Shane tries to screw over KO and Zayn and Bryan can't agree to that and delivers comeuppance to Shane.
>I agree refs were distractions but that was the whole point. The match was built around Shane and Bryan shenanigans being distractions.
No big payoff? The payoff was Bryan having enough of Shane's egoism and snapping and turning on him. This could lead to an eventual brand faction war between Shane and Bryan/KO/Zayn's camp plus could be the storyline needed to transition Bryan back into in ring action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton looks like its 2004 with the hair and shaved beard



Back when Orton was still worth a damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Jesus Jinder calm it down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Jinder has really shitty tights.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Jinder tryna kill this man?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm dying at the "Final Fantasy 8 Sucks" sign.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

That ref match killed the crowd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Jinder's steroid caused baldspot is almost as distracting as his backne.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm dying at the "Final Fantasy 8 Sucks" sign.



It's true though. Fuck Squall.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's true though. Fuck Squall.


I didn't say I disagreed. 

It's just so random.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Squall>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

Cloud the goat tho ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

AJ willing this match into average level.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

This remind me of a cena roman match 
Where the star getting beat up all match but still gonna win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

AJ the best in the world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2017)

THANK GOD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2017)

Props to Jinder for being carried so well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You're just salty Poe and Finn were jobbed out so she could star


Just like WWE , both Finns are thought of as not being over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Props to Jinder for being carried so well.


His best showing by far. AJ made him look like an actual powerhouse threat. At least he can now transition to the mid-card in peace.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2017)

Thank god corrupt Shane was thwarted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

The Yep Movement!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 18, 2017)

Jinder definitely is roided up, the uh...noticeable tissue accumulation in his chest area, he should get that looked at. Along with the backne.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2017)

its sad that Jinder lost


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Jinder time was pre HD era. born at the wrong time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2017)

we need heel champs. the only time that a face champ wins is on WM nothing else!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2017)

Jinder's baldspot from roids is Manu Ginobili tier.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> we need heel champs. the only time that a face champ wins is on WM nothing else!


No


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No



what good is a face AJ when he is booked to win all the time?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Jinder time was pre HD era. born at the wrong time.


haha this is so true. Jinder would have faired better in the 4:3 era.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Gibbs basically posted a tweet of him tweeting to mickie james and no one caught on yesterday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

i see you!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince hates the one fall chant so he banned the pause after one fall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Fuck Star Wars killed Cena big movie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Damn Becky  so hurt by AJ cheating on her with Charlotte that she's going for Sami Wow Wow now. Hope this leads to title matches between AJ v. Zayn and Becky v. Charlotte soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck Star Wars killed Cena big movie.



Well it was an animated CGI film based off a children's book going up against a franchise with an army of fans that will see it despite being either good or bad.  Also doesn't Disney now own the studio that made Ferdinand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it was an animated CGI film based off a children's book going up against a franchise with an army of fans that will see it despite being either good or bad.  Also doesn't Disney now own the studio that made Ferdinand.


that's gotta be a bitch if he put all that effort into it just to be paired up with stars in the same opening weekend.
And I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised since Disney is owning everything like some evil empire.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2017)

Disney should buy WWE and put John on his throne once agian


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Becky buried Liv.  Comments like that hurt her credibility.  Ouch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

jericho first book making me sad yo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2017)

Liv Morgan needs to get blacked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

She is going to be getting “you can’t wrestle” chants pretty soon.  She should be pissed.  Becky was too savage!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Liv Morgan needs to get blacked.



MVP

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Becky buried Liv.  Comments like that hurt her credibility.  Ouch.


If you come at The Queen, you better not miss.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If you come at The Queen, you better not miss.


She should tearfully call Becky and tell her that she was just playing her character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

That isn’t doctored?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

You guys hyped? Big RAW tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Honestly this needs to be a good setup show.  Apparently they want us to watch on Christmas Day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince McMahon terrified by the reaction English and Rusev got last night.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2017)

Jesus those roid nipples are hideous.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank god the Yep Movement survived guys.  No doubt Shane has some more nefarious schemes up his sleeves though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Hmm, so opening up the show with Angle and now Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

This is why WWE will not stop paying for Brocks services


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Kurt GTFO so quickly


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

That was an obvious Announcement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Kek those sales.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, it's a three way then at the PPV.  And normally wouldn't Kane have sat up just moments after the F5 instead of waiting til Brock was already up the stage.   And Brock had to act amazed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

JJ: "Joe ruined my life!" 
Rollins: "Joe literally broke my fucking leg the month before Wrestlemania a few months back."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Topkek Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Lol, so WWE creative is trying to shoehorn Jason Jordon into a feud to get him some heat to draw because the JJ experiment is going well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

I can sense Booker t’s anger during this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

So repeat of the Roman vs Jason vs Joe? Shit guess next week is Jason vs Dean vs Joe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Heel = Jason Jordan, seeking to gain approval from his father, Kurt Angle, by fighting against the best foe he can, and one he has personal beef with due to being injured by him
Face = "fook u im seth rollins"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So repeat of the Roman vs Jason vs Joe? Shit guess next week is Jason vs Dean vs Joe.


Bet you JJ beats Ambrose next week


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 18, 2017)

Someone needs to make this the new :excited


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bet you JJ beats Ambrose next week


PRETTY MUCH.If the Shield vs Bar and Joe happens I expect Ambrose to be pinned.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> PRETTY MUCH.If the Shield vs Bar and Joe happens I expect Ambrose to be pinned.


SHIELD vs. Bar and Joe at RR Winners Take All for IC and Tag Titles. SHIELD loses and Ambrose snaps turning Heel post-match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SHIELD vs. Bar and Joe at RR Winners Take All for IC and Tag Titles. SHIELD loses and Ambrose snaps turning Heel post-match.



Only way this happens is if Roman and Seth leave Ambrose hanging.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

So after Jordan and Rollins finish facing each other they have to team up again tonight. 

And now a Wyatt promo with him singing a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

But Finn isnt over Vince. Why are you saying the universe is on its feet?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Balor with another random match?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Balor shouldn’t be able to beat both of these guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

RAW boring me so far. First match was decent but way too long for a randomly created RAW match. The Bray promo was alright but I have no desire to see Finn beat the Miztourage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW boring me so far. First match was decent but way too long for a randomly created RAW match. The Bray promo was alright but I have no desire to see Finn beat the Miztourage.


Probably starting the Club as of tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW boring me so far. First match was decent but way too long for a randomly created RAW match. The Bray promo was alright but I have no desire to see Finn beat the Miztourage.


I don’t want to watch Absolution against Bayley, Mickie, and Sasha anymore either.  That rivalry is over.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Maybe Miz will interfere in this match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh shit Revival is back tonight at the very least. Something to look forward to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Next week Ill be chanting give Mickie a chance


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Itami-sama


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Itami and Balor are friends?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Kek cant wait for Itami to do the GTS next week


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Itami looks out of shape.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Itami on main roster? Or foreshadowing Finn to 205 Live?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Think about this though guys.  His big run in was to save Balor from the Miztourage.  Doesn’t that mean all 4 guys are losers?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Itami on main roster? Or foreshadowing Finn to 205 Live?


Finn to 205


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Damn finn been bamboozled


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

That was a quick intro to Hideo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Ewww more Jason Jordan and WTF Joe and Seth twice on the same night?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

They are making the Miztourage serious competitors here.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

@Lord Trollbias lousy Raw so far dude.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Itami barely pulled off that GTS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Why did Itami steal Punk's finisher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why did Itami steal Punk's finisher?


What a Christmas gift from Vince to us


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Also lazy Roman being lazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Finn/itami should be a team


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Time for best Cruiserweight Drew Gulak


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

I fucks with gulak Cedric n enzo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn/itami should be a team


RAW needs tag teams. It only has Bar, Ambrose/Rollins, Revival, and I guess Club but Club has like no credibility atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Welp there's the Star Wars references for tonight.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Enzos cancer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Fuck sake Enzo needs to STFU

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Enzo gonna start a boom period


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Even Vince got sick of hearing him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Enzo gonna start a boom period


You have let Rukia poison you smdh


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You have let Rukia poison you smdh


I love enzo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Gulak lost. Great...


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2017)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Asuka vs. Fox THREE WEEKS IN A FUCKING ROW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I love enzo.


Why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

So the really are doing an Enzo/Jax pairing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Remember peoples, Alicia Fox was one of the two talents picked up from a modeling catalog and she's been with the WWE for quite some time now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

I can't stand fox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember peoples, Alicia Fox was one of the two talents picked up from a modeling catalog and she's been with the WWE for quite some time now.


Give her some credit she managed to at least keep herself relevant somewhat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Give her some credit she managed to at least keep herself relevant somewhat



Through her temper tantrums or her first T shirt that furry fans fap to.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

WE HAD THIS MATCH THREE WEEKS IN A ROW! WHY!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE HAD THIS MATCH THREE WEEKS IN A ROW! WHY!?



Because the other talent with credible abilities are in a feud with Paige and the newer blood and must make them look good, and I can't believe I'm typing this but Fox is technically a veteran in the Raw roster and is probably a safer work than Dana for Asuka to work with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Through her temper tantrums or her first T shirt that furry fans fap to.


Its something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Will be lulzy if Roman costs Dean again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Why is Seth the only one with a Shield shirt?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

And so it begins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

So Ambrose "injured." Wonder how this'll play into future storylines.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean looked legit hurt


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Stephanie on my screen. Stream off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean looked legit hurt


Nah he sold that injury. If he was the match would be called off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Ambrose "injured." Wonder how this'll play into future storylines.


He'll blame Seth for going rogue and not keeping the teamwork up.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah he sold that injury. If he was the match would be called off.


OK this a story line


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Joe is too savage. Love the guy. Why isn't he Universal Champion yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe is too savage. Love the guy. Why isn't he Universal Champion yet?


Cause Roman is their chosen Samoan


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause Roman is their chosen Samoan


But we want Samoa Joe not a Samoan named Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2017)

Honestly, Anthem should have just given the Hardyz the Broken gimmick as a parting gift instead of using legal matters to keep it.  I think it's a wee bit late for a Hardy/Wyatt feud using similar gimmick when that bullet should have been used the minute the Hardyz came back to the WWE.  Now it's just Matt facing Wyatt and a cross dressing gimmick if they aren't calling any of the female talent from NXT to play Sister Abigel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

YEAH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2017)

Alicia Fox needs to do porn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Anthem should have just given the Hardyz the Broken gimmick as a parting gift instead of using legal matters to keep it.  I think it's a wee bit late for a Hardy/Wyatt feud using similar gimmick when that bullet should have been used the minute the Hardyz came back to the WWE.  Now it's just Matt facing Wyatt and a cross dressing gimmick if they aren't calling any of the female talent from NXT to play Sister Abigel.


Give it a chance. Usually WWE is guilty but as I said due to it being Impact being stubborn you gotta let them do it . WWE just have to increase the cheese .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But we want Samoa Joe not a Samoan named Joe.


Well Vince thinks he's fat


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Stephanie gonna announce a female rumble huh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stephanie gonna announce a female rumble huh


She gonna announce that her and HHH will be in Chicago to bury Punk some more


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Top guys about to put the Tag Division on lockdown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m convinced that Alexa Bliss is injured.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

I thought the women were next?  Why can’t production do anything right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

WWE doing something with Slater and Rhyno? Elias is back? Revival are back? Joe being a savage? RAW defo picked up this last hour.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2017)

She's not injured, otherwise the title would have been vacated


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

FUCK YOU SASHA. How dare you? HOW DARE YOU!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

That song was for Roger Goodell!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Mickie legit singer makes sense. Then again Elias getting rekted is sad. Oh well I actually had a better idea for him that would actually help him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Let him finish his goddamn song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Elias fucking smiled. Dammit he lost his essence


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Bayley has the audacity to expect a hug from Elias after interrupting him?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

I guess Stephanie is probably here to announce a women’s royal rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley has the audacity to expect a hug from Elias after interrupting him?


She deserves a guitar to the head

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Great Cena , Reigns , and No Ambrose. Yep not going now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Why isn't Mandy Rose doing porn yet?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She deserves a guitar to the head




God bless Jeff Jarrett.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why isn't Mandy Rose doing porn yet?


Cause God is cruel


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Ugh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Cringy way to announce the rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cringy way to announce the rumble.


Credit that crowd for playing along.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Lot of shit happen this raw


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 18, 2017)

This whole ending segment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Does Smackdown even have 10 women, not including Charlotte? Just checked and they have 10 women but 1 of those is Nikki Bella so guess who's coming back at RR I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does Smackdown even have 10 women, not including Charlotte? Just checked and they have 10 women but 1 of those is Nikki Bella so guess who's coming back at RR I guess.



I mean nobody said they had to have a 30 women's royal rumble


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

The best thing about this is that they can bring some legends back.  But damn.  Two Royal Rumbles is a lot of over the top rope action.  At least an hour and a half of the PPV probably.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does Smackdown even have 10 women, not including Charlotte? Just checked and they have 10 women but 1 of those is Nikki Bella so guess who's coming back at RR I guess.


Becky
Lana
Tamina
Ruby
Liv
Logan
Natalya
Naomi
Carmella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean nobody said they had to have a 30 women's royal rumble


Yeah but if we have 10 from RAW then we have to have at least 10 from SD to make the rumble number be a multiple of 10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Will there be women's title matches at the PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Natalya may be off tv for a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2017)

Bliss and Charlotte will be doing fuck all on Rumble weekend then?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 18, 2017)

RIP Absolution and Riott Squad no way WWE won't split up both groups for the sake of drama in the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but if we have 10 from RAW then we have to have at least 10 from SD to make the rumble number be a multiple of 10.


Nxt call ups
Returns
Ronda rousey

Simple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> RIP Absolution and Riott Squad no way WWE won't split up both groups for the sake of drama in the match.


Boring booking has sort of killed both groups anyway.  Paige is the only one doing well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2017)

Hilarious comment from the PPV last night:



> Orton has a real advantage. He’s been a part of a career threatening match at every PPV so far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Dave saying dean injury legit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave saying dean injury legit


RIP your boy @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RIP your boy @Dean Ambrose


Vince ran him to the ground

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

Wait I just saw WWE post about his injury.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait I just saw WWE post about his injury.


Yeah but Meltzer said the injury is legit and they had the angle of him tweaking his shoulder then Bar n' Joe fucking it up more as a kayfabe reason to write him off TV if it is as serious as feared.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but Meltzer said the injury is legit and they had the angle of him tweaking his shoulder then Bar n' Joe fucking it up more as a kayfabe reason to write him off TV if it is as serious as feared.


I dont know. I think it might be storyline wise till the time he'll be off is announced.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

This picture pisses me off. It makes no fucking sense. Absolution have tormented these women for weeks and they all hold hands? And why is Nia standing on the Face side?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This picture pisses me off. It makes no fucking sense. Absolution have tormented these women for weeks and they all hold hands? And why is Nia standing on the Face side?


H.I.S.T.O.R.Y


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Alexa and Nia won the lottery.  Sharing moments with Stephanie = contract for life!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

So they announce a women's rumble match and put them all in the ring for it? no conflict? no brawl? no actual storytelling? smh. this is why I dropped this circus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

January 4th I guess is when they announce the mixed tag teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they announce a women's rumble match and put them all in the ring for it? no conflict? no brawl? no actual storytelling? smh. this is why I dropped this circus.


Well Steph and creative killed the storyline so there was one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they announce a women's rumble match and put them all in the ring for it? no conflict? no brawl? no actual storytelling? smh. this is why I dropped this circus.


There was a brawl.  But they are all scared of Stephanie and stopped fighting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Steph and creative killed the storyline so there was one.





Rukia said:


> There was a brawl.  But they are all scared of Stephanie and stopped fighting.



SMH. This bland writing killed literally the best roster in decades.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont know. I think it might be storyline wise till the time he'll be off is announced.


he got hurt this weekend.

Dean barely did anything in the match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they announce a women's rumble match and put them all in the ring for it? no conflict? no brawl? no actual storytelling? smh. this is why I dropped this circus.


Kayfabe is dead.

Press F to pay respects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This picture pisses me off. It makes no fucking sense. Absolution have tormented these women for weeks and they all hold hands? And why is Nia standing on the Face side?


Wtf is going on? why are they all together?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Kayfabe is dead.
> 
> Press F to pay respects.




Theres kayfabe is dead and then there is this shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

It looks like the title has been vacated on Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

I take it the absolution vs all the women storyline is over now for some other bullshit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> I take it the absolution vs all the women storyline is over now for some other bullshit?


Pretty much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This picture pisses me off. It makes no fucking sense. Absolution have tormented these women for weeks and they all hold hands? And why is Nia standing on the Face side?



This just reminds me of every time HHH would show up after an NXT women's title match and give both women flowers as two bitter enemies suddenly start hugging each other and crying over how happy they are because they made "history." Fuck this bullshit SJW equality bullshit destroying kayfabe. I bet they wanted Charlotte and Sasha to hug after their hell in a cell match too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


> Pretty much.


I know kayfabe been dead for 20 years but fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SMH. This bland writing killed literally the best roster in decades.


Stephanie always gotta kill shit with her dog ass writing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

it's been 3 years and they keep remaking history.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Steph and creative killed the storyline so there was one.



AM I GOING OVER!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

I hear Rousey is going to be in the Rumble.  And she’s going to win it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear Rousey is going to be in the Rumble.  And she’s going to win it.


Ugh

First Ellsworth wins the first mitb

Now this


Women's revolution

Where no female on the actual roster wins shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Right.  And then you have to have Rousey be the one that comes in and wins the title and gives Asuka her first L at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2017)

FUCK YOU VINCE MCMAHON! WHY DID DREW GULAK LOSE?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear Rousey is going to be in the Rumble.  And she’s going to win it.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA



WhatADrag said:


> Where no female on the actual roster wins shit



To be fair this has been the case for the male roster for years ever since B0rk came back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> FUCK YOU VINCE MCMAHON! WHY DID DREW GULAK LOSE?


I guess this means Swann was going to win prior to his arrest.  And the WWE decided to stick with their plan.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> FUCK YOU VINCE MCMAHON! WHY DID DREW GULAK LOSE?


Vince probably doesn't get his gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Hearing Asuka gonna win the title at the rumble and Ronda will win the rumble and we will get ronda vs asuka for the title at mania


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair this has been the case for the male roster for years ever since B0rk came back.


Well at least we know the endgame for the bork booking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Asuka gonna win the title at the rumble and Ronda will win the rumble and we will get ronda vs asuka for the title at mania


Maybe.

I was thinking it was more likely that Asuka wins the title in the first ever Women's Elimination Chamber Match.  Defeating Alexa, Paige, Sasha, and Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince probably doesn't get his gimmick.


I don't think the Matt Hardy stuff is working.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2017)

they put Broken Matt vs Fat Wyatt at 205 Live 

wtf is this retarded booking?

Fat Wyatt is like 400lbs that's more than twice the weight of an average cruiserweight wtf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Mia hook up my girl with those connections

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I hear Rousey is going to be in the Rumble.  And she’s going to win it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

So my denial stage has turned to acceptance. Ambrose might be gone till after mania 

Rollins you wreckless bastard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So my denial stage has turned to acceptance. Ambrose might be gone till after mania
> 
> Rollins you wreckless bastard!


So is that why WWE said Heath needed to "shape up?" So RAW would have a credible Face Team since Ambrose/Rollins is done. Also I'd like to see Itami and Balor do the tag Team scene too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

ronda rousey look like she got a giant clit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm fucking hollering. This is hilarious in a terrible and cringe-inducing way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Kayfabe aint dead. It got gangraped, injected with cancerous aids, shot in the tits, and bukkaked by horse semen until it drowned to death.

Fucking pathetic. I give post-Vince WWE 4 years at most until it self-destructs because I am starting to think that Vince is actually the one filtering this fuckery by Steph.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> ronda rousey look like she got a giant clit.


blacked out here making moves


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kayfabe aint dead. It got gangraped, injected with cancerous aids, shot in the tits, and bukkaked by horse semen until it drowned to death.
> 
> Fucking pathetic. I give post-Vince WWE 4 years at most until it self-destructs because I am starting to think that Vince is actually the one filtering this fuckery by Steph.


Seems like HHH/Stephanie have ego problems.

Vince is literally a nut case that does dumb shit and dislike a lot of shit that makes wrestling fun.

for example, hating the one fall chant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like HHH/Stephanie have ego problems.
> 
> Vince is literally a nut case that does dumb shit and dislike a lot of shit that makes wrestling fun.
> 
> for example, hating the one fall chant.



One fall is stupid af. So is "One, two...Sweet!"

Fuck these neckbeard chants.

The worst is "You deserve it!"


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> One fall is stupid af. So is "One, two...Sweet!"
> 
> Fuck these neckbeard chants.
> 
> The worst is "You deserve it!"



how is one fall stupid


The you deserve it chant is stupid tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

all of my friends are going to every event mania weekend.

But my ass decided to spend at least 500 dollars alone on pizzas, beer, and liquor all semester


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> how is one fall stupid
> 
> 
> The you deserve it chant is stupid tho



I think it's fine to chant along with the wrestlers but interrupting ring announcers is bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> all of my friends are going to every event mania weekend.
> 
> But my ass decided to spend at least 500 dollars alone on pizzas, beer, and liquor all semester



Bet you fatter than 2002-2005 big show now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think it's fine to chant along with the wrestlers but interrupting ring announcers is bullshit.


Greg Hamilton would pause and let the fans chant it. 
Just seems like simple fan fun interaction to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bet you fatter than 2002-2005 big show now.


230 pounds. Luckly I'm 6'2.
However I've been having health issues and I'm tired of it.
But the goal is to lose at least 30 pounds.
Trying to go see that naito event and MITB weekend in the best shape possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 230 pounds. Luckly I'm 6'2.
> However I've been having health issues and I'm tired of it.
> But the goal is to lose at least 30 pounds.
> Trying to go see that naito event and MITB weekend in the best shape possible.


You can do it, bro. I believe in you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm 5'11 and 230 . 

Wish that I had more height too. Most of it I gained from beer these past few months (was abroad in SEA).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm fucking hollering. This is hilarious in a terrible and cringe-inducing way.


At least Alexa and Nia Jax didn't go to the ring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 230 pounds. Luckly I'm 6'2.
> However I've been having health issues and I'm tired of it.
> But the goal is to lose at least 30 pounds.
> Trying to go see that naito event and MITB weekend in the best shape possible.



Fat A Drag


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

im at the end of jerichos first book

LMAO

As I was leaving Stu’s house, I saw the Hulkster. He was the only guy from WCW to show up at the funeral (besides Benoit) and I thought it was a very classy gesture on his part. I talked to him for a few minutes until he came flat-out and asked me, “Are you going to go work for Vince?”

I was still keeping my plans of defection on the down low, but on that day I didn’t care too much about keeping secrets.

“Yeah, I think I’m going to give the WWF a shot.”

He looked me in the eye and said, “Can you take me with you?”


----------



## Legend (Dec 19, 2017)

Sooo Paige has new leaks out there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I'm 5'11 and 230 .
> 
> Wish that I had more height too. Most of it I gained from beer these past few months (was abroad in SEA).


Bring back the Xenovia avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Why????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm fucking hollering. This is hilarious in a terrible and cringe-inducing way.



Fuck sakes the ego.   I think I logged off during the brawl when Steph hit the ring and made her announcement.  Jeez, I know they want to progress their women's division but it was at the cost of the current story line to do it.    Couldn't she have made her announcement backstage but I guess she really needs that spotlight.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> im at the end of jerichos first book
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...


Lmfao even Hogan wanted to go back to WWF by that point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

bro i just googled woods n maddox age they are over 30.

most likely this happened when they were like 28/26 meanwhile paige was like 21 or some shit lmao

paige love fucking them older dudes


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmfao even Hogan wanted to go back to WWF by that point.


People don't speak fondly of WCW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Fuck you Shane.  Dickhead.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Bryan with the sense and words of wisdom.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Daniel Bryan: “Fire me, Shane”
Also Daniel Bryan: “So I can wrestle again. Fucking do it”


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

I can't trust Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't care for Gable and Benjamin.  Benjamin is holding Gable back.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> People don't speak fondly of WCW.


yeah reminds me of the story where even WCW commentator tony schivone went to WWF for one year and regretted going back to WCW. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2017)

Shane's ego is out of control!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

I think people turn the tv off when Gable and Benjamin are on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Good match. Not a totally clean win for Benjables so I'll allow it but wow are the Usos even capable of a bad match at this point?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

No.  And Gable and Benjamin aren't good enough or entertaining enough to be in a program with them.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Shut ur ass up rukia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

WWE loves their ladies!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Someone there said the crowd is basically full

Aj a draw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Naomi and Sarah Logan on the mic? I want to die.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Liv not wrestling. Probably the best idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

One thing I'm disliking wwe is doing happens to be these tag matches


Can't these wrestlers get paid for cutting promos? Why we gotta have 5 tag matches tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Have Riott Squad take the L so early? Great booking. Really great. WWE have killed both of these factions. in a matter of weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Rusev day goat af


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Rusev Day better win


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have Riott Squad take the L so early? Great booking. Really great. WWE have killed both of these factions. in a matter of weeks.


Who cares right people won


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have Riott Squad take the L so early? Great booking. Really great. WWE have killed both of these factions. in a matter of weeks.


Who cares?  Rusev day is on!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Riot squads not ready for the main roster we know why they were brought up since yesterday

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> One thing I'm disliking wwe is doing happens to be these tag matches
> 
> 
> Can't these wrestlers get paid for cutting promos? Why we gotta have 5 tag matches tonight?


Overabundance of talent.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Riot squads not ready for the main roster we know why they were brought up since yesterday


I would have brought up the Iconic Duo with Kairi Sane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

US Title looks good on Dolph


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

People need to respect Dolph more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Dolph is a top 5 guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Dolph too good for the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

guys who cares about women's division....

the true heart of WWE is out for a few months 

...........
*Spoiler*: __ 



Waiting for the grilling


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2017)

I saw a leaked pic of the new US title. It looks Lit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Ziggler/Almas will be great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose is injured. Might need to take a year off tv.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

The Shield reunion isn’t working too well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Rusev Day motherfuckers.  A tag team victory!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler/Almas will be great.


Almas?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Maybe Ziggler walked out and will resurface in NXT?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

This was a good comedy match but Rusev Day should've won

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

That was really fucking goofy.  But somehow miles better than those Halloween street fight matches.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Orton should turn heel and RKO AJ during the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Randy with hair looks like he's back in his Legend Killer days. And since there are no WWE legends to kill anymore except for him, does that make Randall suicidal?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2017)

Love seeing how pumped some fans get when AJ comes out. Real champion.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Randy with hair looks like he's back in his Legend Killer days. And since there are no WWE legends to kill anymore except for him, does that make Randall suicidal?


How does one RKO themselves?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 19, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Love seeing how pumped some fans get when AJ comes out. Real champion.


BRING BACK THE XENOVIA AVATAR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m happy to see all the Yep signs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Randy with hair looks like he's back in his Legend Killer days. And since there are no WWE legends to kill anymore except for him, does that make Randall suicidal?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 19, 2017)

Think Shinsuke cares?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Think Shinsuke cares?


Nope.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BRING BACK THE XENOVIA AVATAR



Haha will have another one soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2017)

saw the Daniel Bryan promo and holy shit my favorite line was how he was worried that Shane O-Mac could become Mr. Mcmahon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

DB should have celebrated with Owens and Zayn more.  Guess he can’t until he has forced Shane out though.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> saw the Daniel Bryan promo and holy shit my favorite line was how he was worried that Shane O-Mac could become Mr. Mcmahon



Shane and Daniel did great work with that promo..crowd really into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Shane and Daniel did great work with that promo..crowd really into it.


YEP!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 19, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have Riott Squad take the L so early? Great booking. Really great. WWE have killed both of these factions. in a matter of weeks.


That's it, huh? We're some kinda Riott Squad?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 19, 2017)

Charlotte looks like she just got DPed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Lana/Nattie Total Divas feud is lit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Kalisto sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kalisto sucks.


If that was current Sin Cara I miss Hunico whoever threw that bottle would be dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2017)

What if Ziggler "quitting" leads to a madness at


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Roode and Corbin look really fucking stupid.  Title is probably going to be vacated.  Then they can go fight for a belt they weren’t good enough to win.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2017)

Charlotte looks like she just road both of them prior.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Kalisto sucks.


Kallisto is a fucking joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't think we can ignore this anymore.
Charlotte will let them fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

god damn im feeling bad for paige

her leaks just wont stop


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> god damn im feeling bad for paige
> 
> her leaks just wont stop


Well, I think it’s definitely unfortunate.  But it seems like about 95% of the audience doesn’t care and won’t resort to heckling her.  She has gotten a pretty favorable reaction since she returned.

Could even win a title late 2018 if she plays her cards right.  (Late 2018 is when her movie comes out.)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Well, I think it’s definitely unfortunate.  But it seems like about 95% of the audience doesn’t care and won’t resort to heckling her.  She has gotten a pretty favorable reaction since she returned.
> 
> Could even win a title late 2018 if she plays her cards right.  (Late 2018 is when her movie comes out.)



But still having countless videos/pictures of you fucking coming out nonstop for millions of people to see because you are famous when you didnt intend on them to is something you can't imagine.

Like she probably has to go into every room from work to a club to a little get together to a family gathering wondering if someone has seen it which most likely they have.

don't know what that feeling is like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

If Dean is out about 6 months god damn.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think we can ignore this anymore.
> Charlotte will let them fuck.


Yep, AJ wife need to watch him.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> If Dean is out about 6 months god damn.


The Shield reunion has been quite the bust, even if they all won titles.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2017)

Ashley Flair being double penetrated

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Ashley Flair being double penetrated


WOOO


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> WOOO



WEEEEEE


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

I know it hasn't resulted in any championship gold.  And I know he has continued to lose a bunch.

But Zayn is definitely getting treated better now.  He has been in the main event a lot since turning heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I know it hasn't resulted in any championship gold.  And I know he has continued to lose a bunch.
> 
> But Zayn is definitely getting treated better now.  He has been in the main event a lot since turning heel.



lol Sami is SD Live's Curt Hawkins


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2017)

Fortune and horsewoman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> lol Sami is SD Live's Curt Hawkins


Is this an alternate reality?  I think WWE wants us to consider Hawkins a heel.  To me he's like the biggest babyface on the entire roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is this an alternate reality?  I think WWE wants us to consider Hawkins a heel.  To me he's like the biggest babyface on the entire roster.



Hawkins is being punished for the shoot interview he did years ago


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I know it hasn't resulted in any championship gold.  And I know he has continued to lose a bunch.
> 
> But Zayn is definitely getting treated better now.  He has been in the main event a lot since turning heel.



Sami only mattered before this when he faced Owens or that feud he had with Braun.
Other than that he was basically what Tye Dyllinger is now.

He's taking L's all the time but fuck it. Not everyone can win at once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

Rolling Stone named Miz wrestler of the year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Rolling Stone named Miz wrestler of the year.


I'd have given it to Braun but have no complaints with Miz winning.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2017)

Props to Miz for working his ass off to get that kind of recognition. Not on my list of favorite wrestlers at all, but I respect his effort.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2017)

You telling me rolling stones didn't pick Jason Jordan?!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

Wonder what will be plan b for seth if dean is not there.

Seth vs Finn?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2017)

The Best of the Rest:
Runner-Up Wrestler of the Year (Male): Braun Strowman
Runner-Up Wrestler of the Year (Female): Pick 'Em – Alexa Bliss
Tag Team of the Year: The Usos
Comeback of the Year: Jinder Mahal
One-Night-Only Face Turn of the Year: Neville
Overdue Title Run of the Year: Natalya
Most Overdue Yet-to-Be Title Holder of the Year: Nia Jax
Most Welcome Loss of Sanity of the Year: Matt Hardy
Best Fake Onscreen Authority of the Year: Stephanie McMahon
Gamesmanship of the Year: The Ascension
Most Promising Youngster of the Year: Chad Gable
Eeriest Entrance of the Year: Asuka
Most Bittersweet Exit of the Year: James Ellsworth
Most Improbably Awesome Match of the Year: Survivor Series' Team Angle Vs. Team McMahon
Actual Match of the Year: New Day vs. The Usos
Best Posture: Kurt Angle

is rukia writing for rolling stone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Who was female of the year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Those awards are mostly okay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Damn.  Nikki Cross was beating the fuck out of Adam Cole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Awesome match between Bate and Dunne.  Watch NXT tonight guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

These jobbers are entertaining asf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2017)

lol no love with that title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 20, 2017)

Rukia said:


> These jobbers are entertaining asf.


Put some respek on Colin Delaney's name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 20, 2017)

Colin Delaney was cool in ECW until they turned him heel for no apparent reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow.  We have been celebrating that gimmick for three months already.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2017)

I remember colin delaney and his feud with Tommy Dreamer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Top Babyface in the company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2017)

Remember when Hawkins lost to Heath Slater on ppv and we never even saw the ending to that match because they were too busy focusing on Braun stuck in an ambulance?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Curt Hawkins should be in the mixed match challenge.  And he should have Asuka or Nia as his partner.  And the story would be that his female partner almost carries him to a win.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2017)

yo why they do that.

4:03 of that last video made me lol hard.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Top Babyface in the company.


He's our eras Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

Rukia said:


> These jobbers are entertaining asf.



double armpit powerbomb


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

DA hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

damn a house show for SD sold out last week.
SD tv tapping this week drew 9,000 the same amount Raw in LA tv tapping did this month.

AJ as champ>>>>>>>>.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

wwe announced next week for both raw and sd the first hours will be commercial free


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

I actually agree.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

where did Okada wrestle before NJPW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> where did Okada wrestle before NJPW



TNA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

They recently apologized for using him like a scrub too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)

WWE list.

25. Roman Reigns vs. Cesaro — Intercontinental Championship Match (Raw, Dec. 11)
24. Kevin Owens vs. AJ Styles vs. Chris Jericho — Triple Threat United States Championship Match (SmackDown LIVE, July 25)
23. Bobby Roode vs. Shinsuke Nakamura — NXT Championship Match (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
22. John Cena vs. AJ Styles vs. Bray Wyatt vs. Dean Ambrose vs. The Miz vs. Baron Corbin — WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match (Elimination Chamber)
21. Charlotte Flair vs. Bayley — Raw Women’s Championship Match (Raw, Feb. 13)
20. Gentleman Jack Gallagher vs. TJP vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Mustafa Ali vs. Noam Dar — Fatal 5-Way Elimination Match (205 Live, Feb. 7)
19. Kevin Owens vs. Roman Reigns — Universal Championship Match (Royal Rumble)
18. SAnitY vs. The Undisputed ERA vs. The Authors of Pain & Roderick Strong — WarGames Match (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
17. Finn Bálor vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Seth Rollins vs. Bray Wyatt — Fatal 5-Way Match (Extreme Rules)
16. Aleister Black vs. The Velveteen Dream (NXT TakeOver: WarGames)
15. Goldberg vs. Brock Lesnar — Universal Championship Match (WrestleMania)
14. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins (Raw, May 29)
13. Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins vs. Cesaro & Sheamus — Raw Tag Team Championship Match (WWE No Mercy)
12. Shane McMahon vs. AJ Styles (WrestleMania 33)
11. The Usos vs. The New Day — SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match (WWE Battleground)
10. Finn Bálor vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Miz — Triple Threat Match (Raw, May 1)
9. Big Show vs. Braun Strowman (Raw, Feb. 20)
8. The Authors of Pain vs. #DIY vs. The Revival — Triple Threat NXT Tag Team Championship Match (NXT TakeOver: Orlando)
7. Finn Bálor vs. AJ Styles (WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders and Chairs)
6. Asuka vs. Ember Moon — NXT Women’s Championship Match (NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn)
5. Brock Lesnar vs. AJ Styles — Champion vs. Champion Match (Survivor Series)
4. The New Day vs. The Usos — SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match (SummerSlam Kickoff)
3. Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne — WWE United Kingdom Championship Match (NXT TakeOver: Chicago)
2. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns vs. Samoa Joe vs. Braun Strowman — Fatal 4-Way Universal Championship Match (SummerSlam)
1. AJ Styles vs. John Cena — WWE Championship Match (Royal Rumble)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 21, 2017)

>Bayley is on the list

Well, time to disregard that entire list.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm surprised they didn't put number 2 as 1 but that's cool. Great signal for AJ in the future.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

bayley wtf  

she's the worst wrestler in the roster along with nia and riott squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2017)

Hmm another good thing is that Finn appears twice at 7 and 10, thought that might have been to push other people.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2017)

Finn Baylor can beat any of your favorite wrestler irl

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## EJ (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> bayley wtf
> 
> she's the worst wrestler in the roster along with nia and riott squad


Charlotte did carry her to a good match on that one Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 21, 2017)

Bate/Dunne would be #1 for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Total Divas is getting good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't know if this one has been posted yet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2017)

Welp Miz joins in on this one.  And even in parodies Zack Ryder still gets buried.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Miz joins in on this one.  And even in parodies Zack Ryder still gets buried.


Not easy getting that award from Rolling Stone Magazine guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2017)

Rukia's top moment of the week:

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

Two hot rumors of the day.  AJ vs Cena at Wrestlemania.  And the 4 HW vs 4 HW match is cancelled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rukia's top moment of the week:



I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AFTER SEEING THIS


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm planning my Christmas Day around Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Two hot rumors of the day.  AJ vs Cena at Wrestlemania.  And the 4 HW vs 4 HW match is cancelled.


Damn they said fuck naka

Oh well aj going in as champ


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2017)

AJ versus Cena isn't a bad idea I guess. Thr6 could add a special referee or a match stipulaion to make it more interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2017)

Raiden said:


> AJ versus Cena isn't a bad idea I guess. Thr6 could add a special referee or a match stipulaion to make it more interesting.


Had enough of Special Guest refs for a while tbh. I guess they could make it No DQ or something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 22, 2017)

if AJ loses, he will confess that he's fucking Charlotte for the longest time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> if AJ loses, he will confess that he's fucking Charlotte for the longest time


Still can't believe he did Becky wrong like that. At least Sami Wow Wow benefits from being Becky's rebound guy. And then Charlotte plays AJ by fucking Roode on the side anyway. These hoes ain't loyal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> if AJ loses, he will confess that he's fucking Charlotte for the longest time


history vs a confession.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't believe he did Becky wrong like that. At least Sami Wow Wow benefits from being Becky's rebound guy. And then Charlotte plays AJ by fucking Roode on the side anyway. These hoes ain't loyal.


sami is KO's bottom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

Nakamura should be on the WM pre show jobbing to Mojo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still can't believe he did Becky wrong like that. At least Sami Wow Wow benefits from being Becky's rebound guy. And then Charlotte plays AJ by fucking Roode on the side anyway. These hoes ain't loyal.



Paige ain't loyal too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

Dude deserves that belt way more than Ziggler deserved his.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

@WhatADrag was it you that recommended Punisher?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag was it you that recommended Punisher?


No.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

Raw's going to be good for the fact its christmas/nba games are on all day/ last monday night football game/ commercial free for the first hour. So these guys will actually try.

At least I think.

WWE just tends to try in these situations even though a lot of people won't watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

WWE needs to bring back Eva Marie.  Whatever it takes.  Offer her Brock Lesnar money if you have to.  She has looked hot asf the last few times I saw her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2017)

That red was a no go but god damn she looking delicious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

Bayley's best match was when Eva Marie carried her in NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw's going to be good for the fact its christmas/nba games are on all day/ last monday night football game/ commercial free for the first hour. So these guys will actually try.
> 
> At least I think.
> 
> WWE just tends to try in these situations even though a lot of people won't watch


I hope so.  I’m planning my Christmas around Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope Roman saves Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw's going to be good for the fact its christmas/nba games are on all day/ last monday night football game/ commercial free for the first hour. So these guys will actually try.
> 
> At least I think.
> 
> WWE just tends to try in these situations even though a lot of people won't watch


So what you are saying is that it's going to be a big RAW? Because Rukia planned his Christmas around it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Roman saves Christmas.


Roman couldn't even save his SHIELD buddies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman couldn't even save his SHIELD buddies.



Some jobbers are beyond saving.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

Dean is SAWFT.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

Real talk.  Miserable 2017 for Seth Rollins.  His stock fell a ton this year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 22, 2017)

That knee injury angle made all of Seth's matches suck for like six months.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t see him as a main eventer anymore.  Joe for example is a level above him.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2017)

Seth need to inject his knee with roids already or something so he can feel safe enough to do top flight shit in the ring again.



Rukia said:


> I hope so.  I’m planning my Christmas around Raw.


This gonna be one sad christmas.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> That red was a no go but god damn she looking delicious.


I don't know why they had her with that stupid red color anyway. She was looking like a discount DC/Marvel character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2017)

I miss Heel Rollins. He should win MITB with J&J's help and become a dickish heel again. Dye part of his hair blonde again too and bring back the Curb Stomp. 
Cut some BS about how "Burning It Down" has brought him nothing and its time to become the Architect of his Revival once again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Young Kaitlyn was fine asf.  I don’t mind if she is a special entrant to the Royal Rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2017)

RAW should be lit. Excited to see what WWE pulls out the bat.

Wondering if Vince will have to give up one if his position  if he intends to start the XFL thing immediately. I think shareholders might not allow him to hold executive positions for both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

Watching Al Snow explain punches in wrestling and such. Also expose marks and smarks and Dave Meltzer. Good stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Young Kaitlyn was fine asf.  I don’t mind if she is a special entrant to the Royal Rumble.


she was my favorite back then. Remember the time she came out lookin like AJ Lee better than AJ Lee?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> she was my favorite back then. Remember the time she came out lookin like AJ Lee better than AJ Lee?


Links?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watching Al Snow explain punches in wrestling and such. Also expose marks and smarks and Dave Meltzer. Good stuff.



I was surprised to hear that Meltzer spoke about how Vince might be interested in selling WWE to Disney after UFC got 4 billion for their deal. But honestly after seeing what he did with the XFL...it's not as crazy as an idea as it sounds. And that cold work out well for the organization.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I was surprised to hear that Meltzer spoke about how Vince might be interested in selling WWE to Disney after UFC got 4 billion for their deal. But honestly after seeing what he did with the XFL...it's not as crazy as an idea as it sounds. And that cold work out well for the organization.


Well Vince seems like the type of guy who probably wants to go outside the box and be a Manly man again. If he's seriously going to revive XFL then he better have a good plan. Also maybe he's tired of answering to stock holders. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Vince seems like the type of guy who probably wants to go outside the box and be a Manly man again. If he's seriously going to revive XFL then he better have a good plan. Also maybe he's tired of answering to stock holders. Just my thoughts.



I agree. I think the strongest part of Meltzer's argument is that no one else in the family seems particularly interested in running a wrestling promotion. Stephanie's energies seemed to be more focused on the philanthropic side I think he said...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I agree. I think the strongest part of Meltzer's argument is that no one else in the family seems particularly interested in running a wrestling promotion. Stephanie's energies seemed to be more focused on the philanthropic side I think he said...


I mean Hunter is but he needs another Mcmahon to help with the business side. Thats why Shane could be that help but not sure if he wants to anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Links?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2017)

Heh, I sort of wished they turned Kaitlyn heel and had her join AJ as her heavy hitter instead of having Tamina fill that role.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

I don’t want HHH coming in and pushing his boring NXT guys and gals; talent that can’t event pretend to cut a halfway decent promo!

Would prefer for Vince to stay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watching Al Snow explain punches in wrestling and such. Also expose marks and smarks and Dave Meltzer. Good stuff.


Stopped reading after watching al snow


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

My Royal Rumble Plan:

So Braun has to look strong asf here.  I think he should win.  But he won’t.  Brock is the plan.  So Braun should absolutely fucking demolish Kane and basically retire him at least for now.  And he is about to finish Brock off.  When all of a sudden, the Big Shows music hits.  The Big Show distracts Braun and the two of them start to brawl.  Brock hits the F5 on Kane and wins the match.

And you get the final showdown between Big Show and Strowman down the line.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stopped reading after watching al snow


Dude Al Snow full of knowledge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude Al Snow full of knowledge.


Zzzzz


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No


Imagine the pop when the Big Show's music hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> My Royal Rumble Plan:
> 
> So Braun has to look strong asf here.  I think he should win.  But he won’t.  Brock is the plan.  So Braun should absolutely fucking demolish Kane and basically retire him at least for now.  And he is about to finish Brock off.  When all of a sudden, the Big Shows music hits.  The Big Show distracts Braun and the two of them start to brawl.  Brock hits the F5 on Kane and wins the match.
> 
> And you get the final showdown between Big Show and Strowman down the line.


Shut the fuck up Rukia. Replace Big Show with HHH then you actually have booking that makes sense since HHH/Braun have beef from SS and sets up HHH getting his ass kicked again at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

I don’t want to see HHH/Braun at Mania.  But that match make a lot of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2017)

We saw that like a month ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shut the fuck up Rukia. Replace Big Show with HHH then you actually have booking that makes sense since HHH/Braun have beef from SS and sets up HHH getting his ass kicked again at Mania.




Just have that triple threat match be the filler match it is and have Brock pin Kane.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We saw that like a month ago.


Yeah, but Vince is wishing you a happy holiday now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Monday Night Wars is such a fucking awesome documentary series!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2017)

why they look like south park knock offs? lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2017)

happy rusev day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> why they look like south park knock offs? lol


Because it's fun.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Because it's fun.


Speaking of fun.

The Monday Night Wars..


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2017)

I want HHH to squash Strowman  but have the latter headline WM for the universal title


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)

Hogan vs Strowman at Mania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude Al Snow full of knowledge.



Al became a regular contributor on the Pro Wrestling Report (one of the larger channels for wrestling, even had it's own tv show at some point) before the thing started to go inactive. A lot people liked it, but a lot didn't. I'm not sure why people didn't like him though..


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2017)

Is there a Peyton Royce fappening out there?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2017)

Peyton Royce ain't even nice looking.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2017)

6/10, no curves, crooked eyes, weird nose, long giraffe neck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2017)

Enough with the Paige leaks. We need some TNA Knockouts porn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Peyton Royce ain't even nice looking.



Shut up you Amy Adams fan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 23, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Shut up you Amy Adams fan



2008 Amy Adams can get it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Stopped reading after watching al snow


I dont know man I think he's right that we all act like we know the industry when we dont even do it ourselves. Especially Meltzer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Al became a regular contributor on the Pro Wrestling Report (one of the larger channels for wrestling, even had it's own tv show at some point) before the thing started to go inactive. A lot people liked it, but a lot didn't. I'm not sure why people didn't like him though..


He might come off as anti-smark probably. The thing is je doesnt mind criticsm but the videos I saw show he is bothered wrestlers now cater themselves to match ratings instead of actually contribution to sales revenues.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 2008 Amy Adams can get it


So that’s the problem.  She should have been playing Lois Lane 10 years ago!  They cast an old actress in a young woman role.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

Jumanji was pretty good btw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

And I’m ready for NJPW or Ring of Honor to step up and challenge WWE.  Because I’m convinced that the WWE will always rise to meet the challenge.  That’s what the Monday Night Wars Series really proves.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2017)

You all should watch The Gifted (Fox)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2017)

ROH will never be a real competitor to WWE as long as their entire show is dedicated to getting cheap pops from the Bullet Club shirt wearing neckbeards.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 6/10, no curves, crooked eyes, weird nose, long giraffe neck.


Gotta agree, her face looks flat as hell. Like it lacks any definition or bones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> You all should watch The Gifted (Fox)


The women on that show are fine asf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The women on that show are fine asf.



They have a perfect balance of tits, ass and face value. All them women are fap material! Even the human mother!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I wonder if Nixon is going to be able to compete soon.  Also the women need their own show or tag belts.  There are so many women right now.  (And most of them are better than Liv Morgan tbh.)


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He might come off as anti-smark probably. The thing is je doesnt mind criticsm but the videos I saw show he is bothered wrestlers now cater themselves to match ratings instead of actually contribution to sales revenues.



Ah true. He discredits criticism of the product a lot lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if Nixon is going to be able to compete soon.  Also the women need their own show or tag belts.  There are so many women right now.  (And most of them are better than Liv Morgan tbh.)



_A *queen of spades* symbol basically means that those women are looking for sex exclusively with black men at that moment._


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont know man I think he's right that we all act like we know the industry when we dont even do it ourselves. Especially Meltzer.


Why because he got over as a guy who's gimmick surrounded as adult humor with head?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Ambrose coming back as a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't want Rousey winning the Rumble.  If the plan is Asuka/Rousey.  They should copy the Goldberg/Brock formula.  Rousey is eliminated.  Asuka wins the Rumble.  Rousey squashes Alexa at Elimination Chamber.  And then they have the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

Jeff Jarrett shouldn't be there.  Ffs.  Give it up already!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2017)

Rebel needs to do porn.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why because he got over as a guy who's gimmick surrounded as adult humor with head?


No because he actually went through the process. Its ok to critique like we do but at the end of the day we havent been part of that industry.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



Cringed seeing Karen and thinking about her history with Angle. Yikes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No because he actually went through the process. Its ok to critique like we do but at the end of the day we havent been part of that industry.


Fuck al snore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck al snore


Why do you hate him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2017)

By the way Merry Christmas gaiz. Hopefully you're all burying food and getting 5 star time with fam.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm watching Progress chapter 60.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rebel needs to do porn.


Knockouts still getting away with skimpy attire that eat the ass even in 2017.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if Nixon is going to be able to compete soon.  Also the women need their own show or tag belts.  There are so many women right now.  (And most of them are better than Liv Morgan tbh.)



She can try to spread her legs


Btw, MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Knockouts still getting away with skimpy attire that eat the ass even in 2017.



That should be all hot chicks uniforms from now on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2017)

Palm Siberia said:


>



I thought Jarrett as in a WWE sponsored rehab.    Well whatever, the guy is trying to keep his GFW relevant.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2017)

Jericho better beat Omega.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2017)

If Jericho can't beat that vanilla midget, he needs to retire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Raw could be active tomorrow if  Vince and co allow the fans to chant what they want, allow for a more fun and open atmosphere where the wrestlers can be given some freedom for that night, and just try to not repeat last week's Raw again.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

What RAW needs to do is have Big Show needs to dress up as Santa Claus and fight the Grinch (Enzo).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

They can’t top the Rusev/New Day Christmas match.

Send Paige and the other divas out there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas you bastards. Big RAW coming up. Hopefully my gift is a good RAW for once...and 10 Million Dollars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas guys.   Probably will be watching Raw tonight if I make it back on time from visiting relatives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy Rusev Day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas guys. Hoping my city is the good crowd these next two days since you'll be seeing Chicago twice


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas, peeps


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw could be active tomorrow if  Vince and co allow the fans to chant what they want, allow for a more fun and open atmosphere where the wrestlers can be given some freedom for that night, and just try to not repeat last week's Raw again.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Vince aint lettin fans do whatever they want just cause its christmas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm somewhat curious to see if some of the talent will be phoning it in tonight as they have to work this Christmas day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

No.  The superstars aren’t going to mail it in.  I think they are all just going to go out there and have fun,

WWE gave must of their talent 4-5 days off before this Raw.  That’s rare.

I expect everyone to have more pep than usual.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Jericho can't beat that vanilla midget, he needs to retire.


Jericho should absolutely win.

Make it a title match.  Jericho being champ adds to that title lineage and really makes it something special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Make sure you have your big Christmas dinner earlier in the day.  Don’t want anything to conflict with a landmark Monday Night Raw!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas HULKAMANIACS and jabronie marks without a life that don't know it's a work when you work a work and work yourself into a shoot, marks.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> No.  The superstars aren’t going to mail it in.  I think they are all just going to go out there and have fun,
> 
> WWE gave must of their talent 4-5 days off before this Raw.  That’s rare.
> 
> ...


Inb4 every match is sloppy tonight because everyone got stuffed off christmas meals and having 5 days off.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Merry Christmas HULKAMANIACS and jabronie marks without a life that don't know it's a work when you work a work and work yourself into a shoot, marks.


that's a lot of work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince aint lettin fans do whatever they want just cause its christmas.


I know just being optimistic for once


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

teddy said:


> Merry Christmas, peeps


Merry Christmas man 
 .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Heel Ambrose debuts the night after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2017)

Happy holidays.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

The goat cena back


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Please bring back Bischoff as general manager.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> The goat cena back


cena sucky in the ring now. he should think about retirement.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> cena sucky in the ring now. he should think about retirement.


No hes not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Lets do our yearly votes:

Wrestler of the Year
Tag Team of the Year
Match of the Year
Rivalry of the Year
Most Improved 
Overrated Wrestler of the Year
Underrated Wrestler of the Year
Best Wrestling Promotion of the Year
Best Babyface
Best Heel
Woman Wrestler of the Year
Best TV Announcer 
Worst TV Announcer
Worst Wrestler of the Year
Comeback of the Year
Favorite segment


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets do our yearly votes:
> 
> Wrestler of the Year
> Tag Team of the Year
> ...


Okada
Usos
Omega vs Okada I
Omega vs Okada
Braun 
Nakamura
Roman Reigns
NJPW
AJ Styles
Jason Jordan 
Asuka
Corey Graves
Percy Watson
Jinder
Chris Jericho
Friendship segment KO/Y2J

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Wrestler of the Year: AJ Styles
Tag Team of the Year: The Usos
Match of the Year:  Dunne/Bate
Rivalry of the Year:  Usos/New Day
Most Improved:  Alexa Bliss
Overrated Wrestler of the Year:  Nakamura
Underrated Wrestler of the Year:  Rusev
Best Wrestling Promotion of the Year:  WWE
Best Babyface:  Becky Lynch
Best Heel:  The Miz
Woman Wrestler of the Year:  Alexa Bliss
Best TV Announcer:  Nigel McGuiness
Worst TV Announcer:  Saxton
Worst Wrestler of the Year:  Enzo
Comeback of the Year:  Paige
Favorite segment:  Jericho and Owens: The Festival of Friendship


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Props for also coming up with the festival of friendship.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Cena/AJ is a really good Wrestlemania Match.  We would be lucky asf to get it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Its the big time match both guys deserve at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

Got tickets for tonight's show as a gift from a relative.

Fingers crossed that they break the undefeated streak of runny shit shows in Chicago tonight. But it's Xmas, so it's a toss up with wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

What if you go Hollywood Cena for the match??


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Shirker said:


> Got tickets for tonight's show as a gift from a relative.
> 
> Fingers crossed that they break the undefeated streak of runny shit shows in Chicago tonight. But it's Xmas, so it's a toss up with wrestling.


People keep saying its going to be one of those trash holiday episodes but I disagree.
Why would they go an hour of commercial free just to do silly christmas segments?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Why not tape it if the show is going to suck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Why not tape it if the show is going to suck?


Plus USA is forcing them to do this so they will be trying.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Cena/Roman part 2.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> People keep saying its going to be one of those trash holiday episodes but I disagree.
> Why would they go an hour of commercial free just to do silly christmas segments?



They put the champioship on a jobber for 6 months to build him up to chase a market and then promptly gave up the night of touring to said market.

I mean you're probably right, but time isn't really a factor into it. They're perfectly capable of wasting it. We'll see though. I mean it's a live event so it should at least be fun just to see my favorite guys.

And asuka.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> cena sucky in the ring now. he should think about retirement.



Fuck off. John is in the best shape of his lyf!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

big dave would kick our asses


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

I think Dave Meltzer damaged his credibility this year.  He needs to rebound in 2018.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I think Dave Meltzer damaged his credibility this year.  He needs to rebound in 2018.


What did he do


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

His star ratings are meaningless.  He has been biased against WWE.  Even though he owes that company everything.  He has been consistently wrong.  And he just throws out the same "they changed their minds" excuse every time his reporting is wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Okada/Omega should have been listed at 5 stars.  That's the scale he created.  And it held up for 20+ years until he decided he didn't gaf anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Match was 6 stars playboy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

I want to see Brock/AJ part 2. I think they can top their first match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2017)

Brock can’t do this shit anymore. He’s too old and lacks any moves. He should just focus on farming corn and other crops


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> No hes not.


He hasn't had a good match since the royal rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> People keep saying its going to be one of those trash holiday episodes but I disagree.
> Why would they go an hour of commercial free just to do silly christmas segments?


commercial free for the first hour don't mean shit. Just expect uninterrupted awful christmas segments and matches. It might be even worse since there are no commercials to save you from it!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Rikishi gave Bischoff the stink face!  Eric didn’t deserve that!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Monday Night War is so fucking awesome.  Can’t say enough good things about that series.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Okay.  Decent crowd size for Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Noooo Chicago is full of Jimmies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Opening up with Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

opening up with a goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> opening up with a goat


Soon to be goat roman gonna come out to bury him

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

No Elias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

So Samson coming out for that rub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Big moment for Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Elias over asf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

they had five seconds and CM Punk chants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

This is actually funny lmfao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Lol, Elias shushing Cena.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

CM Punk quit on the WWE Universe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

K, so all this was leading to Elias cold-cocking Cena.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Good for Elias.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Elias is no joke. One punch laid Cena out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Commercial free was not due to WWE feeling charity but because USA network is doing it for all its shows.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

I think it’s a great move.  Booker T is hilarious.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Commercial free was not due to WWE feeling charity but because USA network is doing it for all its shows.


Sure aint commercial free for this stream thats recording from the UK. lmfao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

John gonna comeback and winz but hes selling a lot more now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

So Samson's Christmas gift was getting the better of Cena for the duration of the match before having to sell to the AA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

And Cena doesn't sell the beating after match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

It was a pretty boring match tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

I think the pressure got to Elias

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Roman was randomly in the corner waiting to pop up like my anxiety


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

I wish Itami was in better shape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Lol right on the butt


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

I hate Stephanie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

CM Punk should show up to ruin Christmas and then get beaten down by Asuka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2017)

Mandy rose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm taking that shit where you leave stains on the walls and the water brown


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm taking that shit where you leave stains on the walls and the water brown



I feel the same way after watching ROH world title matches with Cody.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

This crowd actually likes Bayley surprisingly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

So Bayley get's her Christmas present tonight in getting some offense in before eating a pin by Paige.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Bout time Seth be blamed for his actions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Paige has taken every pinfall for Absolution.  Those girls only came up to support her rise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

Itami is so fat. So unprofessional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Please put Balor against Kane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

So Slater to be fed to Kane then.    Well whatever works to get his storyline going along.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Kane is a guaranteed bad segment right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

When Joe beats Reigns for the IC Title he should use the Musclebuster to do it after RR counters the Coquina Clutch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Damn I took an L

This raw doo too sauce with extra wwe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn I took an L
> 
> This raw doo too sauce with extra wwe


I agree.  What were you thinking?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Also.  My man curt about to job again.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

yea guys real big raw going on right now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea guys real big raw going on right now.



I drank the rukia wwe kool aid


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Pay Curt Hawkins!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Well Bo and Axel earning those paychecks. 

Eh, a Wyatt promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

This Bray/Matt Hardy stuff is awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> This Bray/Matt Hardy stuff is awful.



That gun needed to be fired when Jeff was healthy and Wyatt had his family.  This solo vs solo is not working.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> I drank the rukia wwe kool aid


We all make mistakes but you should have known you were fuckin up expecting raw to be any decent. You really fucked up expecting a christmas raw to be decent.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

OH NO!  A holiday street fight match!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Rockets thunder got a good game on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> OH NO!  A holiday street fight match!!



With the 205 Live crew at that.    Remember that guys like Ambrose, Wyatt, and Orton brought prestige to this most hallowed of gimmick matches.  How far it's fallen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Surprisingly Enzo still gets a reaction.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

WWE lying about the length of the injury so his return earlier than their official site says seems exciting despite everyone reading the reports saying 4 to 6 months.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Hmm, Bliss blockng Nia from some sweet Enzo taste.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Bliss blockng Nia from some sweet Enzo taste.


What happened??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Chicago is Samoa Joe territory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What happened??



Backstage skit with Enzo and Nia under the mistletoe with Bliss coming in and taking Nia away before anything could happen.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

That sounds so stupid that it could be entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Pretty heelish from Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 25, 2017)

Did Reigns go heel here.   And the crowd wanting more.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Probably not.  But Roman throwing a vicious tantrum after getting a DQ is as heelish as it gets.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Probably not.  But Roman throwing a vicious tantrum after getting a DQ is as heelish as it gets.


Not the first time he's thrown a tantrum. He literally tried to kill Braun in an ambulance after losing clean. Reigns is one of the biggest dickheads in WWE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

hope you guys are enjoying raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Leave Axel alone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

Asuka kicking the shit out of Alexa reminds me that Emma fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Alexa was almost as knocked out by that kick as Cena was by that Elias punch earlier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

booker t hatered for Jason remind me of Frieza with Sayians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Booker T love for Elias and hatred for Jordan is the best thing about his character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Step 1 to the Dean heel turn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

actually it makes sense for a heel ambrose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 25, 2017)

Jason Jordan is like the default CAW wrestler model in WWE2K.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

Raw was a shitshow immediately after the opening segment... 

CW match was pretty entertaining tho. Main event was decent. And chanting the memes is always fun. Disappointed the Bar lost but whatcha gonna do?

Braun v Kane last man standing match going on right now if ya'll curious. Crowd is pretty hot for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't want rukia or anyone else telling me about any "big raws" ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey, be honest.  Raw wasn’t good.  But it picked up during the Roman/Joe match and ended relatively strong.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

Meh. I'm over the hill so I don't feel like giving half-hearted concessions like I use to.

Crowd was hot for Roman v Joe but I couldnt give a single fuck about it cuz I don't care about one guy and the other helped drive me off. And it had a bad finish. ME was alright I guess and had a solid finish. But JJ bores me and I love the bar.

So no, it didn't. It managed the wade its head above "drizzling shits" and into "serviceable"... But that's about it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

Bar lost!? Guess this sets up for Dean's Heel turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 25, 2017)

Can I get a recap o f the Xmas special?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey man I like Jason Jordan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Hey man I like Jason Jordan.


I like whiny, entitled brat Jordan. I will give WWE where credit is due. They saw fans hated the Angle-Jordan storyline and started a slow burn Heel turn. A smart decision...for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like whiny, entitled brat Jordan. I will give WWE where credit is due. They saw fans hated the Angle-Jordan storyline and started a slow burn Heel turn. A smart decision...for once.



Yup and dude has never had a bad match yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Yup and dude has never had a bad match yet.


I've never had a probelm with his in-ring work. Only his character work as he was bland with AA on SD and as a Face son of Angle it wasn't working. Now he's found a role that's working and is thriving. I do wonder how WWE will book him and Seth going forward.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2017)

Cena gotta stop coming for one time events. 
Breh be to rusty for this one time shit.
Elias looked bad for once.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2017)

Rukia said:


> His star ratings are meaningless.  He has been biased against WWE.  Even though he owes that company everything.  He has been consistently wrong.  And he just throws out the same "they changed their minds" excuse every time his reporting is wrong.



Star ratings are pretty meaningless. Dave says so himself. Dunno why people both revere and get pissed off at at him about it.

The "Anti-WWE bias" thing is horseshit, full stop. If anything he cuts them too much slack. Most the time he seems afraid to truly rip into them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets do our yearly votes:
> 
> Wrestler of the Year
> Tag Team of the Year
> ...


AJ Styles
The Usos
Dunne/Bate at NXT Takeover: Chicago
Omega/Okada
Braun Strowman
Nakamura
Velveteen Dream/Rusev
Not WWE. Probably NJPW.
Rusev
The Miz
Asuka
Corey Graves
Percy Watson
Lana
Y2J post-Festival of Friendship
Bray Wyatt's promo after winning WWE Title at Elimination Chamber


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Lol.  Bray Wyatt's promo after Elimination Chamber.  The crowd desperately wanted to cheer Bray.  But WWE made sure to kill that support.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  Bray Wyatt's promo after Elimination Chamber.  The crowd desperately wanted to cheer Bray.  But WWE made sure to kill that support.


Fuck WWE man. Bray was so over. People were behind him. Then they killed it and jobbed him to Randall only to have Randall job to Jinder. You deadass can't reconcile early 2017 Bray with current Bray. It's almost admirable how far WWE set him up to fail.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2017)

Wrestle Kingdom next week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

What random match will Balor get next week?  Someone in the Titus Brand?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> What random match will Balor get next week?  Someone in the Titus Brand?


3v1 beatdown by Miztourage when Miz returns only for Gallows and Anderson to make the save?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2017)

Baylor should feud with himself

Finn Baylor vs Demon King


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

I agree on Itami.  He’s not going to succeed on the main roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2017)

Hideo Itami is a lazy bastard. He actually injures himself intentionally so he don't get to wrestle and travel but is getting paid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Defiant Wrestling is pretty good too.  England has great wrestling right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena gotta stop coming for one time events.
> Breh be to rusty for this one time shit.
> Elias looked bad for once.


Its like his ring skills just rapidly declined after his rumble match for no reason.
Him vs Roman shouldn't have been anywhere near as bad as it was. He has no redeeming qualities at this point.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2017)

Well I would have kept Itami in NXT until he found a personality but he'll probably end up injuring himself before the royal rumble or wrestlemania anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Or injuring others.  Apparently poor Brian Kendrick spent last night at the hospital.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its like his ring skills just rapidly declined after his rumble match for no reason.
> Him vs Roman shouldn't have been anywhere near as bad as it was. He has no redeeming qualities at this point.




His wrestling skills didn't rapidly decline.
Cena was never the guy in the ring. He could hang and his matches always had big time feel.
These random come backs to boost ratings or ticket sales for an event with no build up or Cena even warming up at house shows is pointless.

If this is the case keep him off tv until he commits to enough time to wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Or injuring others.  Apparently poor Brian Kendrick spent last night at the hospital.



i'm pretty sure Itami hurt more after doing the GTS 

Itami is like having an injury within an injury


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2017)

itami got that whatadrag body


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Itami hits the crowd with the GTS every time he comes out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 26, 2017)

Itami pulls out a hammer and pummels his knee before walking down the ring and pray that he gets injured


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Itami hits the crowd with the GTS every time he comes out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2017)

He wants us to respect him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

He shouldn’t yell that during his matches.  It came off really bad in the match last night.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2017)

Didn't know AJ and KO were going at it tonight. I wonder if Hassan will intervene.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Didn't know AJ and KO were going at it tonight. I wonder if Hassan will intervene.


Keep Shane and bullshit away from that match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Smackdown is going to be lit.  I have really high expectations for the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Been watching what culture matches all day long.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is going to be lit.  I have really high expectations for the show.


Its like your memory resets each day to still be this positive about wwe. lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome intro.  10/10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice to hear the crowd chant for Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Ffs.  Put the belts on Rusev.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rusev Day better win. I'll be fine if Benjables win too just as long as New Day don't.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Tag match is lit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Better than anything on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Rusev should have won with that double accolade though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Would've preferred New Day but I'll be content with Gable/Benjamin vs. Usos. That match should be lit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rusev should have won with that double accolade though.


I thought he had it. Crowd was lit for that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

SD's Women's Division is trash. Need a Heel Charlotte vs. Becky feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Smackdown is copying Raw again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Most of the women on Smackdown are terrible wrestlers.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2017)

WHen is Becky back?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Most of the women on Smackdown are terrible wrestlers.


Charlotte, Becky, Riott, Natalya and maybe Naomi are the only passable workers. Can't say anything about Sarah Logan since I've barely seen her wrestle but from what I've heard she's decent. Of those six Natalya is boring AF, Logan is being wasted in this gimmick, Riott should be a Face, Charlotte should be a Heel, Becky is fine WWE just needs to give her another solid push and Naomi should never be given the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Naomi is okay on the mic.  Talking about her glow is awful though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 26, 2017)

Natalya being a good wrestler is such a meme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Natalya being a good wrestler is such a meme.


Passable =/= Good though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Naomi is okay on the mic.  Talking about her glow is awful though.


I genuinely want to kill myself everytime Naomi speaks on the mic. She's one of the worst talkers in WWE. Not Tamina level bad but still fucking awful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Natalya should be an enhancement talent at this point.  Too many talented young female wrestlers in the world to push someone like her.

WWE needs more stars.  Push some people under 25.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

stop fucking around.  Sign Bea Priestley, Toni Storm, and Tessa Blanchard.  Release Tamina, Dana Brooke, Lana, and Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

lol Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Jinder officially back to the mid-card


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Easy win for Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Jinder looks fucking huge.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Jinder is just too strong for this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm predicting that whoever wins this tournament will be interrupted by Dolph who will debut a new US Title design


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Dolph should show up at the next NXT tapings and attack Adam Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Tye should tap.  Jinder can break his neck with ease.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 26, 2017)

I don't want Adam Cole being depushed by having to wrestle Ziggler.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2017)

Damn they might just give Jinder the championship...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Khallas is such a shit finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Give Jinder the belt.  He's a heavyweight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Randall needs to shave. Its freaking me out seeing him with hair.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Ugh.  Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Jumanji was fun guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Crowd not into this match.  Highly distracted.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Boo Shane!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Congratulations Shane. You played yourself you biased piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Shane interfered in another AJ/Shane match.  The same way he did all year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Shane pissed off his WWE Champion. His vendetta is screwing over other wrestlers now. Egotistical fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Congratulations Shane. You played yourself you biased piece of shit.


Don't tell me this guy isn't a massive heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Don't tell me this guy isn't a massive heel.


AJ looked like he wanted to put him through a window again. Shane is alienating all his top talent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Usos putting in work for this company man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

Itami won by submission.  No GTS tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 26, 2017)

Shane's ego is out of control!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2017)

Drew Gulak is a treasure


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2017)

WWE Raw team delivered in MSG tonight.  Told you guys they were great!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Itami won by submission.  No GTS tonight.



He injured his knee! 

Just as planned


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Rukia said:


> stop fucking around.  Sign Bea Priestley, Toni Storm, and Tessa Blanchard.  Release Tamina, Dana Brooke, Lana, and Carmella.


Why the fuck didn't they sign Toni Storm?! I was more interested in her matches in the mae young classic than anything the riot squad is doing on smackdown. Plus I love her booty shake attack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2017)

Fuckin Itami broke Kendrick's nose and eye socket with that G2S. Time to retire the move because a vanilla midget doesn't know how to do it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuckin Itami broke Kendrick's nose and eye socket with that G2S. Time to retire the move because a vanilla midget doesn't know how to do it.



But.but..Kenta was the one who invented the move


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 27, 2017)

Just saw AJ vs Steen.

Match was great until the bullshit shenanigans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But.but..Kenta was the one who invented the move



Jericho invented the Skull Crushing Finale and he didn't know how to do it either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuckin Itami broke Kendrick's nose and eye socket with that G2S. Time to retire the move because a vanilla midget doesn't know how to do it.


itami's flabby vanilla skinny arms couldn't support 120 pound kendrick long enough.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

or maybe Kendrick is just..sawft?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Just saw AJ vs Steen.
> 
> Match was great until the bullshit shenanigans.


Their best match in WWE so far. Shenanigans ended the flow of the match but it worked well towards the ending IMO. Shane couldn't let his vendetta towards KO/Zayn go and now its screwing over other wrestlers too. Still I hope they can at least get a 1v1 match without ringside shenanigans or (special guest) referee nonsense with a clear definitive result. I think their MSG match is the only one they've had in WWE so far without any of those.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah the ending made perfect sense.

I'm just worried this is all leading to nothing because logic says it should be shane vs DB at mania. But yeah you know...


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 27, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho invented the Skull Crushing Finale and he didn't know how to do it either.



Jericho stole it from the GOAT Jeff Jarrett.

DA CHOSEN ONE


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

fuck kevin owens. jinder needs the title back!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2017)

Jinder needs to retire.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Jender needs to go fix his nipples.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> But.but..Kenta was the one who invented the move


Welp it's banned now if 205 Live is anything to go on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Jericho stole it from the GOAT Jeff Jarrett.
> 
> DA CHOSEN ONE



DA STROKE.  

Also the inventor of the King of the Mountain gimmick match which is a glorified reverse ladder match with a man size cage involved.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh man Ken


Jake CENA said:


> But.but..Kenta was the one who invented the move



Kendrick probably pissed af right now...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2017)

You think AJ misses putting over young talent like Jeff Jarrett or is he fine with being the WWE champion?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jender needs to go fix his nipples.


what's wrong with his nepples?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> what's wrong with his nepples?


Someone posted a pic on here where his nipple was on the verge of popping off his chest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Watching this spring break Nitro from 2000 and DDP's bitch looking fire as fuck here!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Someone posted a pic on here where his nipple was on the verge of popping off his chest.



yuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> You think AJ misses putting over young talent like Jeff Jarrett or is he fine with being the WWE champion?



Didn't think AJ had a choice in the matter as Double J was in charge of booking during his early tenure there.  I mean TNA had their own version of WWE's Booker T booking treatment in Monty Brown.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Jinder look like he'd make over half the roster his bitches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jinder look like he'd make over half the roster his bitches.



Probably the reason he was moved to Smack Down.    Can't have a guy out muscle Baby Gurl in the physique department.  I mean it could harm his merch sales for those thirsty fans.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2017)

The Stroke is a reverse Russian legsweep. The SCF is a full Nelson faceslam. Y'all call yourself fans. Smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

Dean is out of action for 9 months 


I guess I'll see you guys till  the summer of WWE 's slow ass months


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2017)

Rumors are Paige got an injury in a live show. Welp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rumors are Paige got an injury in a live show. Welp.


From Sasha banks who kicked her in the neck area where she said she had some sort of sylosis or something like that.

Yeah she needs to retire .


----------



## Kuya (Dec 27, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rumors are Paige got an injury in a live show. Welp.



The roster have pretty intense schedules which I think i contributes to all these injuries


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

> Paige may have suffered an injury during tonight's  live event in Uniondale, New York
> 
> During a six-woman match (Paige, Mandy Rose, and Sonya Deville vs. Sasha Banks, Mickie James, and Bayley), according to fans in attendance, Paige took a kick to the back from Banks that caused a stop to the match. Initially, a stretcher was brought out, but Paige was able to walk to the back with the help of the doctors.
> 
> On a recent interview on Lilian Garcia's _Chasing Glory_ podcast, Paige had mentioned she is suffering from scoliosis and blamed years of wrestling on her neck injury. She underwent neck surgery in October of last year.



Poor Juice


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2017)

I think Bleacher Report said to demote Rose and Deville back to NXT if Paige can't show up due to injury .

Really sucks to see that happen to Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I think Bleacher Report said to demote Rose and Deville back to NXT if Paige can't show up due to injury .
> 
> Really sucks to see that happen to Dean.


2017 a shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2017)

Mick Foley tweeted that Paige seems to be faring better than expected so who knows. She may be hurt or it may just have been precautionary. Let's hop its the latter because while WWE looks like they'll mess up Absolution, if Paige is injured then the whole angle is a bust and the Women's Division on RAW looks even more fucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Kuya said:


> The roster have pretty intense schedules which I think i contributes to all these injuries


Paige just came back but it looks like all these years of wrestling have took her out.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I think Bleacher Report said to demote Rose and Deville back to NXT if Paige can't show up due to injury .
> 
> Really sucks to see that happen to Dean.


Mandy Rose should just be some dude's eyecandy. She'll probably never get any good.



PlacidSanity said:


> Probably the reason he was moved to Smack Down.    Can't have a guy out muscle Baby Gurl in the physique department.  I mean it could harm his merch sales for those thirsty fans.


He does look like he'd legit make Roman his bitch. Not a good idea to have them stand side by side.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mandy Rose should just be some dude's eyecandy. She'll probably never get any good.
> 
> 
> He does look like he'd legit make Roman his bitch. Not a good idea to have them stand side by side.



Mandy Rose will be Roman's eye candy


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mandy Rose will be Roman's eye candy


How much heat you trying to get Roman here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> How much heat you trying to get Roman here?



Vince: B-But this will make Roman s-super strong


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2017)

Reading Newsletter now.

Someone told me WWE thinking about doing Cena vs Taker at mania haven't seen any of that yet. 
Reading recaps of the year

and 

*MOST MAIN EVENTS DRAWING MORE THAN 10,000 FANS*

*12 - Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman*

*9 - Kevin Owens, Bray Wyatt*

*7 - A.J. Styles, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton*

*6 - Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins*

*5 - John Cena

*
damn Joe surprising tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2017)

"
_Although there are rumors about Styles vs. Cena at Mania, I’m told that right now that is incorrect, and Cena is in a much bigger match than Styles. The only thing I was told is it will be clear within a few weeks what that match is. Bigger than a WWE title match seems to limit it to a non-regular or surprise guy and the only names I can come up with would be Undertaker, Batista, Goldberg or Hogan, and at Hogan’s age with his back problems, it would surprise me if he could get cleared even if the sponsors were okay with his returning. My guess is the top of the Mania card will be shot largely on the 25th anniversary Raw because that will be the show with the largest viewing audience of the year most likely"_


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2017)

While WWE was beset with almost a record number of injuries during the year, the three worst injuries to major stars came in Japan. Tomoaki Honma was paralyzed from a simple draping DDT by Jado, but recovered to the point he is getting around on his own and can take bumps. However, Yoshihiro Takayama and Katsuyori Shibata were not as lucky. Takayama ended up paralyzed from the neck down from a sunset flip that went awry, and Shibata delivered a sick head-butt in his 4/9 IWGP title match with Kazuchika Okada that nearly ended his life and required brain surgery. While he made an emotional return at the G-1 finals, he will never be cleared to wrestle again. 


jesus christ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Reading Newsletter now.
> 
> Someone told me WWE thinking about doing Cena vs Taker at mania haven't seen any of that yet.
> Reading recaps of the year
> ...


Joe is amazing though.

Im surprised mah boy Ambrose in this list


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> While WWE was beset with almost a record number of injuries during the year, the three worst injuries to major stars came in Japan. Tomoaki Honma was paralyzed from a simple draping DDT by Jado, but recovered to the point he is getting around on his own and can take bumps. However, Yoshihiro Takayama and Katsuyori Shibata were not as lucky. Takayama ended up paralyzed from the neck down from a sunset flip that went awry, and Shibata delivered a sick head-butt in his 4/9 IWGP title match with Kazuchika Okada that nearly ended his life and required brain surgery. While he made an emotional return at the G-1 finals, he will never be cleared to wrestle again.
> 
> 
> jesus christ.


Wrestling already dangerous as hell, japan takes it and makes it deadly as fuck.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> *MOST MAIN EVENTS DRAWING MORE THAN 10,000 FANS*
> 
> *12 - Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman*
> 
> ...



More like Braun DRAWMAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Reading Newsletter now.
> 
> Someone told me WWE thinking about doing Cena vs Taker at mania haven't seen any of that yet.
> Reading recaps of the year
> ...


My boy Bray bringing in numbers despite WWE trying to kill any credibility he has left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My boy Bray bringing in numbers despite WWE trying to kill any credibility he has left.


Hoping Broken Matt can delete the bad stench he's had due to lack of direction and care. DELETE!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2017)

Monday Night Deletion is lit!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

Worried sick about Paige.


This is what I thought of when I heard the news:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

Raiden said:


> I think Bleacher Report said to demote Rose and Deville back to NXT if Paige can't show up due to injury .
> 
> Really sucks to see that happen to Dean.


They would be dead in the water without her.  Even Mandy.  Mandy can't be trusted to work a singles match yet.  Sonya would be met with indifference.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2017)

i'm a fan of Johnny Wrestling but why did they have to make him the #1 contender at the expense of pinning Aleister Black??? WHY??? WTF???  

Johnny could have pinned Killian Dain instead. He's a fat fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

They feel like big people need to be protected.  This is what they do.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> They feel like big people need to be protected.  This is what they do.



you mean Lars and Dane? 

i would take Lars more seriously than Killian Dane. the latter has a jobber name no way he'd main event let alone win a top title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2017)

Joe and Strowman taking credit for being draws when main eventing against Brock and Roman, like HHH taking credit for being a draw when he was wrestling The Rock and Stone Cold.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

I have been thinking about it.  And I think I will go to Wrestlemania this year.  I will come down on Thursday night.  Go to the Progress shows on Friday and Saturday.  And maybe go to Takeover Saturday night.  And on Sunday Wrestlemania.  Seems like it could be a fun wrestling weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been thinking about it.  And I think I will go to Wrestlemania this year.  I will come down on Thursday night.  Go to the Progress shows on Friday and Saturday.  And maybe go to Takeover Saturday night.  And on Sunday Wrestlemania.  Seems like it could be a fun wrestling weekend.



you rich dirty old bastard!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm not overpaying for a good seat though.  Mania tickets are mad overpriced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I have been thinking about it.  And I think I will go to Wrestlemania this year.  I will come down on Thursday night.  Go to the Progress shows on Friday and Saturday.  And maybe go to Takeover Saturday night.  And on Sunday Wrestlemania.  Seems like it could be a fun wrestling weekend.




Take me with you


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Take me with you


Would you even fit in his car?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2017)

So Mojo wins so he can lose to Roode and Woods wins so Jinder can use Singh Bros to beat him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

They had to announce the bracket because the Rusev Day contingent is going to be pissed.  This cushions the blow a little since we know not to expect him.  I don’t understand it though.

Why is Rusev not in this tournament???


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would you even fit in his car?


Is WAD fat or something?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is WAD fat or something?


No idea. Doesn't stop me from making a joke if I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

I would book Rusev to win the Rumble this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

Btw.  Did you guys see nxt last night??  What an amazing show!  Holy smokes!!

The Street Profits!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2017)

They made Aleistar Black lose, in a fucking fatal 4 way. How idiotic is that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

He looked strong though.  He beat Adam Cole last week.  And he had the match won.  Lars was dead after that Black Mass kick.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

I bought a mediocre seat for Mania.  Ran about $400.  Really good seats run from $2500-$10000.  Crazy overpriced imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2017)

Did you guys see Kairi come out and challenge Ember?  I think they need to tweak this pirate gimmick.  It’s never going to work.  Major adjustments are needed for her character.

A tag team division could help her.  She could do an odd pairing with a talker and it could be pretty fun.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2017)

Ah I can definitely see Roode and Jinder fighting for a long time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2017)

Damn it looks like Seth is trying to fuck every woman in the roster. Now he’s targeting Paige. I only assume Seth is not yet married that’s why he’s allowed to do this right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

That's what I would be doing in Seth's shoes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

I would spend my days off "mentoring" at the performance center.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Ah I can definitely see Roode and Jinder fighting for a long time.


Sounds like a boring feud to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would you even fit in his car?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Damn it looks like Seth is trying to fuck every woman in the roster. Now he’s targeting Paige. I only assume Seth is not yet married that’s why he’s allowed to do this right?


he fucked paige years ago.

Maddox or Woods back in nxt was pissed she that she stopped fucking with them once she got on the main roster and wouldn't stop texting seth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Seth should seal the deal with Mandy before she gets demoted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

Seth having a little dick not stopping him from doing shit with these females. Wild.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2017)

I know this is a dated video but PUSH THIS MAN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Damn it looks like Seth is trying to fuck every woman in the roster. Now he’s targeting Paige. I only assume Seth is not yet married that’s why he’s allowed to do this right?


Hes also someone wh fucks careers over. Dude is duel threat

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

1. AJ Styles
2. Braun Strowman
3. Alexa Bliss
4. Usos and New Day
5. Jinder Mahal
6. The Miz
7. Kevin Owens
8. The Shield
9. Brock Lesnar
10. Enzo Amore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Braun Strowman
> 3. Alexa Bliss
> 4. Usos and New Day
> ...


Enzos disturbs me.

Braun is Goat.

Bliss is a bit overrated.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Braun Strowman
> 3. Alexa Bliss
> 4. Usos and New Day
> ...


Enzo? Bliss #3? Jinder #5? Usos and New Day tied?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

MIXED MATCH CHALLENGE BABY!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enzo? Bliss #3? Jinder #5? Usos and New Day tied?


The Shield shouldn’t be on there.  That reunion was a bust.  I would have Roman Reigns listed instead of the Shield.

I would have Brock #3.  You can’t argue with his results.

Alexa is definitely the top woman of the year.

And Joe takes Enzo’s spot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> he fucked paige years ago.
> 
> Maddox or Woods back in nxt was pissed she that she stopped fucking with them once she got on the main roster and wouldn't stop texting seth.



i was talking about Alexa Bliss, sorry about the typo


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Braun Strowman
> 3. Alexa Bliss
> 4. Usos and New Day
> ...



enzo amore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Enzo has actually done pretty well for himself.  Still gets a decent reaction from the crowd despite some really awful segments.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i was talking about Alexa Bliss, sorry about the typo


Seth wants to be in the mixed match challenge.  Preferable to working with Jordan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Braun Strowman
> 3. Alexa Bliss
> 4. Usos and New Day
> ...


Shield shouldn't even be on there. Their reunion has been completely forgettable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

I agree with the list just not the order.

Kayfabe wise every one on this accomplished something

Enzo broke up from his group became a 2 time cw champ and the cw division main evented thanks to him.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2017)

lol they might as well have just left Brock off of the list. It doesn't matter either way...he's a special attraction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

Why would they leave off Brock

He's beat Goldberg 
Held the title for a year beating every top guy on raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2017)

Shield reunion was a huge success. So many girls became women because of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would they leave off Brock
> 
> He's beat Goldberg
> Held the title for a year beating every top guy on raw.



Doesn't regularly make appearances and doesn't need to be promoted with their list. Whereas they have other talent that could use being highlighted as a "top 10" dude. My only issue is that there are a lot of guys who need attention right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Enzo has actually done pretty well for himself.  Still gets a decent reaction from the crowd despite some really awful segments.


stop shit posting.

You damn cancer


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Doesn't regularly make appearances and doesn't need to be promoted with their list. Whereas they have other talent that could use being highlighted as a "top 10" dude. My only issue is that there are a lot of guys who need attention right now.




This isn't for attention this is kayfabe wise it would be stupid to not have him on


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2017)

Vampiro fuckin up this promo hard on this Nitro.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2017)

Rusev Day shirt doing a lot of business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

AJ fans are cancerous.


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> AJ fans are cancerous.


Why though I m an AJ fan I never found myself to be cancerous


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Why though I m an AJ fan I never found myself to be cancerous


Ever since hes been on WWE the fanbase has shat on everyone who doesnt measure up to his talents in ring and had wrestlers turned on for it. AJ is amazing but not everyone is that in ring talented and thats ok .


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ever since hes been on WWE the fanbase has shat on everyone who doesnt measure up to his talents in ring and had wrestlers turned on for it. AJ is amazing but not everyone is that in ring talented and thats ok .


It takes 2 to tango even jinder being not that good at wrestling was able to to put a good match against AJ that was partly possible because it's AJ but one can't deny the efforts jinder put there.  Ofcourse it's not gonna be that awesome when Balor and AJ fought they both are greater but the thing is AJ is better then most of wrestler in WWE right now his Mike skills sucks though to be honest there are some better wrestler then him too like the one mentioned above Balor.  With that being said we shouldn't shit on other wrestler and try to compare them to AJ there are always few in sport who are better then rest of crowd but that's oK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

Again let me say this AJ is amazing. You dont need to wank him hard his wrestling speaks for itself 


Also punk got a vote for senator in Alabama elections

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Again let me say this AJ is amazing. You dont need to wank him hard his wrestling speaks for itself
> 
> 
> Also punk got a vote for senator in Alabama elections


Punk got a vote was he even running??? 
Speaking of which I hope he get back to wrestling he is great at it a lot better then he is in MMA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Punk got a vote was he even running???
> Speaking of which I hope he get back to wrestling he is great at it a lot better then he is in MMA


Nope he got written in.


----------



## Avito (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope he got written in.


LOL that must have been some Troll just like us


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ever since hes been on WWE the fanbase has shat on everyone who doesnt measure up to his talents in ring and had wrestlers turned on for it. AJ is amazing but not everyone is that in ring talented and thats ok .


Sounds like you a little self conscious about a certain wrestler.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Rusev Day shirt doing a lot of business!



I did my part, because every day is Rusev Day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2017)

I only buy indie wrestler merch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like you a little self conscious about a certain wrestler.


Its not just Ambrose although that was the catalyst


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2017)

Did that guy just say Balor is a better wrestler than AJ Styles?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2017)

Finn Baylor’s slingblade move is top tier. No wrestler in WWE and NJPW can execute that move masterfully and beautifully as Baylor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its not just Ambrose although that was the catalyst


Your catalyst trash


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2017)

Lesnar earned $12m this year doing 2 moves and have Heyman do all the mic work. 

That’s a bit overpriced for a part timer.

No wonder the WWE had to cut cost and remove all the pyro 

Fuck you Brock!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2017)

Royal Rumble: Bad News Barrett

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2017)

I hope they don't pair Asuka with that jobber Nakamura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2017)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they don't pair Asuka with that jobber Nakamura.



Nah, it will be Itami and Asuka who’ll team up for sure


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Your catalyst trash


shut up smark trash 

JBL >>>> flip monkey AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2017)

da feels


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2017)

Asuka and Goldust are a lock to team together.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

those two are better built up than the Shield reunion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> shut up smark trash
> 
> JBL >>>> flip monkey AJ


Who is the mod for this board so I can get you banned for such a cancerous post, even if it was in jest.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2017)

JBL is the greatest technician of his generation. No one else could generate as much technical heat as he did.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is the mod for this board so I can get you banned for such a cancerous post, even if it was in jest.


I think Khris is  

Trying to bury me 

Proved once again that AJ is bad for business


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Khris is
> 
> Trying to bury me
> 
> Proved once again that AJ is bad for business


We'll put you on the shelf like Joe did to Dean then move on to better things like Seth already has.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

JBL’s clothesline from hell was the most beautiful thing you’ll see in the ring!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2017)

you should see how jbl treats other guys in showers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 31, 2017)

Remember when Steve Blackman whooped JBL's ass?

Even fucking Joey Styles knocked out Bradshaw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Remember when Steve Blackman whooped JBL's ass?
> 
> Even fucking Joey Styles knocked out Bradshaw.


Wait Steve Goatman did?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Steve Goatman did?


Yep.

Apparently JBL tried to harass Blackman and Blackman wasn't having it told him knock it off and he wouldn't so Blackman proceeded to go Bruce Lee on his ass. 

JBL immediately apologized when he recovered.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

The Juice Man said:


> Yep.
> 
> Apparently JBL tried to harass Blackman and Blackman wasn't having it told him knock it off and he wouldn't so Blackman proceeded to go Bruce Lee on his ass.
> 
> JBL immediately apologized when he recovered.


Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

JBL is a fucking moron.  Blackman is like the last guy you should mess with.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Botchamania is awesome.

The Big Dawg!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Botchamania is awesome.
> 
> The Big Dawg!


Y u no have heart?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


And then Deku became a NJPW fan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Mohit said:


> It takes 2 to tango even jinder being not that good at wrestling was able to to put a good match against AJ that was partly possible because it's AJ but one can't deny the efforts jinder put there.  Ofcourse it's not gonna be that awesome when Balor and AJ fought they both are greater but the thing is AJ is better then most of wrestler in WWE right now his Mike skills sucks though to be honest there are some better wrestler then him too like the one mentioned above Balor.  With that being said we shouldn't shit on other wrestler and try to compare them to AJ there are always few in sport who are better then rest of crowd but that's oK


Do you really believe Balor is better in the ring than AJ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Balor isn’t as good as AJ and never will be.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> And then Deku became a NJPW fan.


We are Stardom!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Balor isn’t as good as AJ and never will be.


Balor isn't as good as a few guys in wwe. I'm surprised he's still so over with the audience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

A good entrance seems to be the most important thing to win over the live audience.

As wrecked as Bray is. The crowd still pops for his entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2017)

Poor Bray man. Hope things are better for him in 2018.

I'm glad that thing with Sister Abigail was not used...Orlando Jordan level bs there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A good entrance seems to be the most important thing to win over the live audience.
> 
> As wrecked as Bray is. The crowd still pops for his entrance.


yea just ask gangrel. wrestling fans only remember him because of his sick ass entrance. 

Don't remind me of 2017 Bray.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Poor Bray man. Hope things are better for him in 2018.
> 
> I'm glad that thing with Sister Abigail was not used...Orlando Jordan level bs there.


Sister Bray would go down in infamy. I'm glad it didn't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

They should still do Sister Abigail with a female wrestler.  But they probably have to wait a year to try it thanks to this debacle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah if they used "Sister Bray" for a female wrestler, it would be a golden opportunity for that person, and a great way to get over a female wrestler. Idk why they're not looking at doing things that way smh...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2017)

imagine if wwe actually did something with these "just entrance" guys you claim to be yet they are still over.

just imagine....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)

Taker will have another match? Wrestlers seriously dunno when to quit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yeah if they used "Sister Bray" for a female wrestler, it would be a golden opportunity for that person, and a great way to get over a female wrestler. Idk why they're not looking at doing things that way smh...



Female wrestlers are too busy making history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Taker will have another match? Wrestlers seriously dunno when to quit.


Its an addiction man. I tell ya. How many of them actually retire when its time to?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its an addiction man. I tell ya. How many of them actually retire when its time to?


HBK the only one I can think of and even he came back from retirement once, granted his first retirement was way too soon. Thankfully he got over his injury issues.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Bea Priestley, Rosemary, or even Nikki Cross for Sister Abigail.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2017)

why would you want to put anyone in the losing situation as sister abigial


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Maybe you are right.  It should have potential though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2017)

Lot of things got potential in the E.

Shit gets hot
We say maybe WWE won't fuck it up
Its trash 2 weeks in 
WWE goes back to roman, AJ, Cena, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HBK the only one I can think of and even he came back from retirement once, granted his first retirement was way too soon. Thankfully he got over his injury issues.


HBK was the only one I could think of too. For right this moment throw in Punk and Bryan too. Cause Bryan will probably return in another promotion and wrestle until he RIPs in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> Lot of things got potential in the E.
> 
> Shit gets hot
> We say maybe WWE won't fuck it up
> ...


"j-just gotta wait and see, guys!"


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Curious about the 10k show Cody is scheduling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2017)

I think we just wrote on Twitter that they're working to get a contract for the location. He said, "Confirmed but not contracted." Literally just reported....will be fascinating to see how that develops.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> HBK was the only one I could think of too. For right this moment throw in Punk and Bryan too. Cause Bryan will probably return in another promotion and wrestle until he RIPs in the ring.



I’m not sure if Benoit also had the same injury that sidelined Kurt Angle. I could be wrong though.

Undertaker should stop. He’s too old and broken to be doing this. If he’s really reluctant about it, then he should get buried by Broken Matt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

Raiden said:


> Yeah if they used "Sister Bray" for a female wrestler, it would be a golden opportunity for that person, and a great way to get over a female wrestler. Idk why they're not looking at doing things that way smh...



Sister Abigail could all be Stephanie McMahon lol 

Then we’ll all get a Corporate Fat Wyatt fine dining in the ring with Jamie Noble and Johnny Nitro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2017)

WhatADrag said:


> why would you want to put anyone in the losing situation as sister abigial



I'm not saying they should do it now. I'm saying they should've done it when Bray was worth a dick. 



WhatADrag said:


> Lot of things got potential in the E.
> 
> Shit gets hot
> We say maybe WWE won't fuck it up
> ...



Apart from Bryan and Punk, this has been WWE's blueprint for nearly a decade now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

Imagine a Corporate Fat Wyatt talking about stock market and Trump 

That will immensely put him over!! Do it Vince!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

Is WWE about to announce the signing of Ricochet?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Is WWE about to announce the signing of Ricochet?



Are you serious??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Drinking wine at wineries in Ojai today.  Life is good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> Drinking wine at wineries in Ojai today.  Life is good.



Gonna pop open this 30 year old Cabernet Sauvignon at midnight and drink it with a pinky in the air.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Bea Priestley, *Rosemary*, or even Nikki Cross for Sister Abigail.



Hmm, I recall her fans have been asking her why she hasn't jumped ship from Impact yet and go for being Sister Abigail as she has done a wonderful job with her Rosemary gimmick.  

Also I would have like to have seen Nikki Roxx go for Sister Abigail as she did a stint at TNA as a vodoo queen but had an interesting finisher called the Vodoo Drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I recall her fans have been asking her why she hasn't jumped ship from Impact yet and go for being Sister Abigail as she has done a wonderful job with her Rosemary gimmick.
> 
> Also I would have like to have seen Nikki Roxx go for Sister Abigail as she did a stint at TNA as a vodoo queen but had an interesting finisher called the Vodoo Drop.


Sister Abigail vs Queen Rebecca 

Special guest referee Señor Benjamin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Happy New Year!!


Happy New Year 


Hope you guys enjoy Wrestle Kingdom and other wrestling events

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Dec 31, 2017)

[S-A-F] said:


> Do you really believe Balor is better in the ring than AJ?


I was talking only about in ring I wa talking over all AJ lacks a bit in his Mic skill but Balor is better there then him plus he is bit young right now he will surely become a great wrestler if Vince doesn't shots on him that is


----------



## Avito (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy Wrestle Kingdom and other wrestling events


Omg totally forgot when is it gonna air Btw I m so hyped for alpha Vs omega though I don't follow NJPW at all but this is one match I don't wanna miss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2017)

Mohit said:


> Omg totally forgot when is it gonna air Btw I m so hyped for alpha Vs omega though I don't follow NJPW at all but this is one match I don't wanna miss



Probably end of January 

Gotta ask @WhatADrag or  @Ted  for the info


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

The thirst is real 

Just dress as Eddie Guerrero and you have Sasha in your hands


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thirst is real
> 
> Just dress as Eddie Guerrero and you have Sasha in your hands


Be an asian cosplaying Eddie Guerrero and she'll drop to her knees.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Be an asian cosplaying Eddie Guerrero and she'll drop to her knees.




then Shinsuke better get on it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

whelp ending the year with a quality post as always


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Years guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)

2017 was a great year for wrestling.  And I feel like 2018 will be even better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 1, 2018)

I can't wait for 2018, the year Roman gets to main event Wrestlemania to a record sold out crowd yet again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Omg totally forgot when is it gonna air Btw I m so hyped for alpha Vs omega though I don't follow NJPW at all but this is one match I don't wanna miss



Its supposed to air Thursday morning. 

Might be 1 am or midnightish depending on where you are from.

I know the jericho/omega match won't be on till like 4 or 5 am


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then Shinsuke better get on it


I feel like Itami's weak ass would be more likely to do this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like Itami's weak ass would be more likely to do this.



Itami needs a pick me up since he's floundering like a fish in WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

God damn Dave sucking off Japan in this podcast.

And I disagree with his top 3 wwe.

Get roderick Strong outta here


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Shit Bronson Matthews fucked himself over with those tweets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

asuka vs alexa tonight in a non title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> asuka vs alexa tonight in a non title


couldn't save that match for the Rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> couldn't save that match for the Rumble


Asuka announced last week shes in the rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka announced last week shes in the rumble



so wait....she's gonna get to face the champ but be in the rumble? 


Also who's facing Alexa at the Rumble?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so wait....she's gonna get to face the champ but be in the rumble?
> 
> 
> Also who's facing Alexa at the Rumble?


Asukas in the rumble.

Shes facing Alexa tonight in a non-title match.
And I don't think either women wrestlers will defend their titles.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

someone telling me enzo got alcohol poisoning


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asukas in the rumble.
> 
> Shes facing Alexa tonight in a non-title match.
> And I don't think either women wrestlers will defend their titles.


ah ok thanks for clearing it up dude

also sorry for my shit posting . I am sensitive about AJ vs Dean still


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

wonder what happened to @Suzumbachi ?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Lmao suzume loved big women!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmao suzume loved big women!


 

I just remember I pissed her off over my divas comments and she left


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

So opening up with Raw with Kurt Angle. And now the Bar makes themselves known.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

whelp Kurt opening show, followed by  Shame us and Cesaro , followed by Jordan and seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

this crowd sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Well Jordan still getting boos from the crowd despite being team up with a face.  And now comes Rollins to join fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

It's interesting that Rollins and Jordan are going through the same problems that Sheamus and Cesaro went when they were forced to tag with each other.  The only difference is that the Bar finally became a cohesive unit after a bar fight that came out of xenophobia.  Doubt that will happen with Jordan and Rollins as both are from the states I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmao suzume loved big women!


That's what I liked about Suzumebachi at first but then she became annoying by being easily annoyed about everything anyone would post after a while and she just wasn't fun to be around anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Seems like a enjoyable raw tbh

And damn two 30 rumble matchea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting that Rollins and Jordan are going through the same problems that Sheamus and Cesaro went when they were forced to tag with each other.  The only difference is that the Bar finally became a cohesive unit after a bar fight that came out of xenophobia.  Doubt that will happen with Jordan and Rollins as both are from the states I think.


Well I mean that could still happen. After all, what better way to  turn on Seth for Jordan than to keep getting annoyed by his comments and then bam .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seems like a enjoyable raw tbh
> 
> And damn two 30 rumble matchea


Trish and some other divas probably gonna return 


Lita as well please.

Beth Phoenix as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)

Alexa/Asuka is a last minute adjustment because of the Paige injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

How is this match boring

Where the fuck are they at


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Trish and some other divas probably gonna return
> 
> 
> Lita as well please.
> ...


Yeah a lot of call ups and returns are gonna happen. I think there are only about 15 women on both raw n SD together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Holy shit crowd reaction only after Rollins gets involved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah a lot of call ups and returns are gonna happen. I think there are only about 15 women on both raw n SD together


might also include NXT women but not sure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit crowd reaction only after Rollins gets involved.


crowd ignoring Jason that's why


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Heh, Wyatt up next.   So is he wrestling tonight or just doing an in ring promo of rants.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Might  be the Blenders fault  . We went too hard with jokes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, Wyatt up next.   So is he wrestling tonight or just doing an in ring promo of rants.



Hoping more epicness of Woken Matt comes up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Was Wyatt dancing during his entrance or such.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Might  be the Blenders fault  . We went too hard with jokes.



Blenders always go too hard 

You guys are the HHH's of this forums


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

A remade Titus Brand only to job out is the same as what we've been seeing last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

apollo crew's and Jordan's theme sound way too similar . Fuck the new theme song creators


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Dana Brooks pulls off a good Lana cosplay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

FUCKING LOL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Well Crews with that late Christmas present as he was allowed time and offense on Wyatt.   And now it's Hardy's turn to do something strange on the Titontron.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Nia bails on Bliss for Enzo.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Blenders always go too hard
> 
> You guys are the HHH's of this forums



Yeah I haven't posted in like forever consistently. Spent a lot of time there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Asuka x  Alexis more like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I haven't posted in like forever consistently. Spent a lot of time there.



Ah ok still, the amount of burying is massive from them 


Anyways I feel like  Bray vs Matt needs to have two bouts .  One at Rumble and one at Mania unless they start introducing Queen Rebecca, King Maxell, Señor Benjamin and such

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

Bray/Matt will get going once Brother Nero & Sister Abigail are in play

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

don't be afraid Alexis .... waifu Asuka will take care of you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Bray/Matt will get going once Brother Nero & Sister Abigail are in play


wouldn't it be Queen rebecca vs Sister Abigail?

Brother Nero could face off against Luke Harper if they bring him back to Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ah ok still, the amount of burying is massive from them
> 
> 
> Anyways I feel like  Bray vs Matt needs to have two bouts .  One at Rumble and one at Mania unless they start introducing Queen Rebecca, King Maxell, Señor Benjamin and such



Yeah it seems like that feud can get really hot. Hope the escalate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

fap fap fap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Commentators sound dead AF today

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Some good offense from Bliss but Asuka was looking the more dominant of the two in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Commentators sound dead AF today


can't blame em . Miami fucking sucks 


Chicago rocked their world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe selling like a champ  

He really is too good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Missed the beginning of RAW so catching up. I'm really enjoying this Seth-JJ dynamic going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

OH FUCK, JOE !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe being savage on that promo with that comment on Dean in front of his wife.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean got rekted hard by Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joe being savage on that promo with that comment on Dean in front of his wife.



I'm guessing that Dean isn't turning heel now  


Seeing as he'll probably face off against Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm guessing that Dean isn't turning heel now
> 
> 
> Seeing as he'll probably face off against Joe.



Well it'll be a bit before Ambrose returns so during that time Joe can become a tweener and have Dean go heel on him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe forever gonna be in a top spot bexuase of those mic skills


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

So toughening up Slater is to job him out......   Under that logic he should be fucking Superman with all that jobbing he's been doing during his career in the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So toughening up Slater is to job him out......   Under that logic he should be fucking Superman with all that jobbing he's been doing during his career in the WWE.


Rhyno is wrestling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe just killed Dean again. Poor @Dean Ambrose on suicide watch.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it'll be a bit before Ambrose returns so during that time Joe can become a tweener and have Dean go heel on him.



Joe a tweener makes too much sense though 


also face vs face


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe just killed Dean again. Poor @Dean Ambrose on suicide watch.


Dean on alcoholic binge watch  

Drink the pain away Dean


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

BRAUN ain't here to fuck around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Braun goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rhyno is wrestling



My attention turns off during that story line so I pretty much take it that it's Slater that eating those pins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

WHO THE FUCK IS A FACE HERE?!!!

Goddammit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Boatman I love you but HEATH'S GOT KIDS DAMMIT!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Can't believe we just watched Braun murder Rhyno and Slater

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Fucking crowd wants blood and Braun is giving it to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Crowd confirmed heels


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Braun pls have mercy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Need a Braun "Get These Hands" shirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe just killed Dean again. Poor @Dean Ambrose on suicide watch.



Renee's reaction is priceless there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Reigns trash on mic compared to Joe.
Also he looks better with the bun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

They really are trying hard to put Jason over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

I love JJ man. He's gone from a shitty bland face to a little shit that's hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee's reaction is priceless there.



Poor Renee . She really looked like she didn't see that coming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I love JJ man. He's gone from a shitty bland face to a little shit that's hilarious.


Gotta admit he's pretty much the most effective heel except for Steph


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

Club reuniting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

TOO SWEET ABOUT FUCKING TIME

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> TOO SWEET ABOUT FUCKING TIME


THIS!!!

Dammit WWE y u so slow?

Also maybe this is all happening while Vince is fucking off with XFL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Fire raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep Vince McMahon isn't running this cause he's focused on XFL.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep Vince McMahon isn't running this cause he's focused on XFL.


Only explanation. Man told Hunter to do what he wanted with RAW tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe better win this with the Muscle Buster


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Joe choking a friend with his own arm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe better win this with the Muscle Buster


they're not ready for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

This isn't a bad match but something's missing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

That was a  pretty good match between Babygurl and Strong Joe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Hmm, that was a lengthy match.    Enjoyed watching it though I'm wondering if there will be another match at the PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Ref screwed Joe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Ppv quality match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ref screwed Joe.


Joe got the last laugh though 


On mah boi Deano

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Joe got the last laugh though
> 
> 
> On mah boi Deano


Dean gonna come back all hype for revenge only to realize Seth has moved on to JJ and Joe has been fucking Renee on the side.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

I'd give that match an 8.75/10


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean gonna come back all hype for revenge only to realize Seth has moved on to JJ and Joe has been fucking Renee on the side.



Renee would be a thot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

whelp I"m tuning out 


cruiser weights are killing the crowd and me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Wait why is Goldust in the cruiser weight division?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

K, isn't Goldust a bit over the weight limit to qualify for a cruiserweight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, isn't Goldust a bit over the weight limit to qualify for a cruiserweight.


Its Goldust. Rules and regulations don't mean shit to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its Goldust. Rules and regulations don't mean shit to him.


hoping he gets teamed with Asuka .

They're building that up real good on twitter and youtube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Fss, if they are going to be doing this to the 205 talent then how long before Big Show ends up as part of that crew.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2018)

Lmao Elias funny as hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

Club time.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

Mickie should bring Nick in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2018)

Baylor does look legit happy right now


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally club being booked right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

That new ntwork show look fire


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)

I missed the show because I was at the Rose Bowl.  I hear that the crowd tonight is awful though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Hmm, Heyman time.    So Brock to close out the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I missed the show because I was at the Rose Bowl.  I hear that the crowd tonight is awful though.



In a lot of places yes.

Good raw tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)

This man Heyman spoiling WWE's RR plans.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In a lot of places yes.
> 
> Good raw tho.


did rukia drug you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2018)

Eh, so that was it.    So Lesner channels his inner Taker for that sit up but dammit no pyro for Kane to start the new year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2018)

30 women in the Rumble is too many.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> did rukia drug you?


What was bad about the Raw besides the crowd the ending and that long ass bray vs apollo match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2018)

Fucking part timer cutting costs and removing everyone’s pyro. Fuck this shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What was bad about the Raw besides the crowd the ending and that long ass bray vs apollo match


I dunno I barely watched raw aside from asuka/bliss, roman/joe and the ending. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno I barely watched raw aside from asuka/bliss, roman/joe and the ending. lol



Strongman rekted Heath and Rhyno. It was bloodthirsty fun for the heel fans


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

will they let the Club be the Club though?

I mean  honestly that's the question to their sudden togetherness


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno I barely watched raw aside from asuka/bliss, roman/joe and the ending. lol


cesaro vs jordan
another woken promo
asuka/bliss
good back stage promo from joe
cool little interaction with the shield and jordan
braun snapped on the mic crowd went nuts
balor club finally wrestled together
joe vs roman was good

thought it was a pretty enjoyable night

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2018)

After the show, apparently Strowman put Kane through a table. lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> After the show, apparently Strowman put Kane through a table. lol.


That's what he gets for his dumb plan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's what he gets for his dumb plan



Hahaha yeah some other stuff went on too. Trying to search for ino. Someone was saying that the whole roster fucked up when they were supposed to come out lmfaoo.

Justin LaBar, I think, is saying tonight was pretty clear evidence that Vince wasn't leading creative, at least not for this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hahaha yeah some other stuff went on too. Trying to search for ino. Someone was saying that the whole roster fucked up when they were supposed to come out lmfaoo.
> 
> Justin LaBar, I think, is saying tonight was pretty clear evidence that Vince wasn't leading creative, at least not for this week.



Figured as much . Hopefully XFL works out so Vince is done with WWE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hahaha yeah some other stuff went on too. Trying to search for ino. Someone was saying that the whole roster fucked up when they were supposed to come out lmfaoo.
> 
> Justin LaBar, I think, is saying tonight was pretty clear evidence that Vince wasn't leading creative, at least not for this week.


Think its to early to say that. Just seems like Finn was finally paired up with the club and nothing more. I don't think that really means Vince gave up creative for the night or he gave up on Finn and now just letting him do what he wants.

The more I think about it the more I feel like Vince doesn't hate Finn more of the fact that Vince doesn't know what to do with him. I was surprised to find out Finn was top 5 in television wins because it doesn't feel like it since hes never in anything important since hes with the land of the giants on Raw and the only other thing that gets major air time are the women/ and tag title matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> cesaro vs jordan
> another woken promo
> asuka/bliss
> good back stage promo from joe
> ...


why this shit didn't get watchable until 2018??


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> cesaro vs jordan
> another woken promo
> asuka/bliss
> good back stage promo from joe
> ...


Balor club did read it right I mean wouldn't that be good to see a full formed Balor club making a fodder out of shield


----------



## Avito (Jan 2, 2018)

Vince letting go of the control he has on all the things wwe would be best thing but who are we kidding he is too egtistic to do that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

lol Dave and Alveraz buried Miz


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lol Dave and Alveraz buried Miz


As if Miz gives a fuck what Dave and Alvarez say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2018)

dave and alvarez are jealous because miz has a gorgeous wife

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> dave and alvarez are jealous because miz has a gorgeous wife


Deadass I was about to come back and post "Dave and Meltzer salty because they are fat and Miz gets to bang Maryse almost every night." You beat me to the punch. Great minds think alike.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lol Dave and Alveraz buried Miz


What is there to bury Miz about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2018)

I see that vanilla midget Balor was so desperate to get over that he teamed up with two unover guys and now he's cool again. 

Isn't this why The Shield reformed?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2018)

Baylor more over than Roman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Someone needs to L Asuka quick.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to L Asuka quick.



rhonda rousey gonna job her soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2018)

I can't L Asuka, but I can give her the D.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Balor probably will still need AJ's help.  He will get shipped to Raw.  And there will be a club power struggle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2018)

Seth can join The Club as their Kenny Omega equivalent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth can join The Club as their Kenny Omega equivalent.


He needs to dye half his hair blonde again for that to work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Brock no sold Kane and laughed at him?  Ouch!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock no sold Kane and laughed at him?  Ouch!



chokeslam is just Kane's signature move. he needs to tombstone Brock to deal damage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Deadass I was about to come back and post "Dave and Meltzer salty because they are fat and Miz gets to bang Maryse almost every night." You beat me to the punch. Great minds think alike.



Al Snow was right about Dave Meltzer


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lol Dave and Alveraz buried Miz


Miz isn't even around. why they talkin shit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Miz should never be on anyones wrestler of the year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Miz isn't even around. why they talkin shit?


He won wrestler of the year by Rolling Stone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He won wrestler of the year by Rolling Stone.


Miz one of the few good talkers left so not surprised.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Miz one of the few good talkers left so not surprised.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2018)

Meltzer mad af his boyfriend Omega didn't win Wrestler of the Year because Okada carried his ass to three good matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

then name okada wrestler of the year not the jizz


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Well, is Rolling Stone even a very successful magazine in Japan?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

What does that have to do with anything


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 2, 2018)

Miz is a bigger draw than Okada.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Then name AJ Styles wrestler of the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

Roman Reigns should be wrestler of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What does that have to do with anything


In this market.  The Miz is more well known.

This is why guys like Naito and Okada have to have a successful stint in the WWE if they want to be all time greats.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In this market.  The Miz is more well known.
> 
> This is why guys like Naito and Okada have to have a successful stint in the WWE if they want to be all time greats.


shut the fuck up forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut the fuck up forever


dude think about it though, Rolling Stone rarely touches anything outside of WWE due to the fact they're about casuals and casual entertainment. You'd have to be a hardcore wrestling fan to know Okada.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dude think about it though, Rolling Stone rarely touches anything outside of WWE due to the fact they're about casuals and casual entertainment. You'd have to be a hardcore wrestling fan to know Okada.


that doesn't make what he said true about being an all time great u have to be in the wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

A performer needs to perform in front of the largest audience.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

The real wrestler of the year

The face that runs the place


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Crowds looking full since aj champ


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

SD women’s segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> SD women’s segment.


Hey man this is the place where u gotta be if u wanna be an all time great


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Authority Figures have ruined Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hey man this is the place where u gotta be if u wanna be an all time great


Imagine getting over and being a star despite being fed plates of bullshit.  What does that say about someone?  It says that they are fucking incredible!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Miz should win the Rumble btw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2018)

Sike


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

@WhatADrag 

Did you see that Blue Thunder Bomb??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Ffs Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

AJ vs Sami vs Kevin Owens for the WWE title at the Royal Rumble.  It should be a great match if Shane and Daniel Bryan stay out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In this market.  The Miz is more well known.
> 
> This is why guys like Naito and Okada have to have a successful stint in the WWE if they want to be all time greats.


Gotta get that rub from The Game beating them at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Lots of people backstage for Raw and Smackdown this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

TJP IS BACK!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 2, 2018)

So if KO/Zayn win at RR then who is champ?
Actually hoping we get swerved and instead of KO turning on Zayn it's Zayn who turns on KO so he can claim the title all for himself. AJ wins after the Zowens story plays out ofc.
No idea why WWE didn't just opt for a traditional Triple Threat Match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> that doesn't make what he said true about being an all time great u have to be in the wwe.


it doesn't but again casuals in all industries say this cause they're either too lazy or don't care enough to go outside what they know.

In this case WWE > indies.

That's reality .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

Put gold on that man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2018)

They made Itami look like a chump on 205 Live.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it doesn't but again casuals in all industries say this cause they're either too lazy or don't care enough to go outside what they know.
> 
> In this case WWE > indies.
> 
> That's reality .



New japan isn't Indies.
And fuck casuals.

That's like saying casuals determine what's the best of all time in anime or who's the best of all time in rap just because they know the popular names.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New japan isn't Indies.
> And fuck casuals.
> 
> That's like saying casuals determine what's the best of all time in anime or who's the best of all time in rap just because they know the popular names.


NJPW is NJPW I'll leave that alone. 

As for casuals think about why they are aimed at the most. Its because they are easy to please, dont require much effort to maintain , and really make up the majority of the industries.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Come on WAD.  Let it go.  This argument is almost 24 hours old already.

You are entitled to your opinion.  Some people don't agree.  What's the big fucking deal?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Shut up Mark

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Basically casuals only know and care about is WWE.


Unless you are trying to say Rolling Stone happens to be casuals then I get your point.
Now that I think about it whoever did the Rolling Stones picks for the years did it for controversary because the other awards they gave off don't make any sense at all too.

But casuals don't determine whos the best and whos not


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2018)

If casuals so easy to please why are the majority of wwe crowds now so dead? Also up until recently they were drawing some pretty poor attendances which makes me assume casuals were tuning out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

One thing that boosted Smackdown this week?  No Nakamura to KO the crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But casuals don't determine whos the best and whos not



While true they are the ones who determine who is successful and who isn't.  Sure the hardcore might be the most vocal at shows.  But it is the casuals that spand 60-80% of the income in merchandising.  They are the ones who put the $$$s into Vinces pockets and who as a businessman he will cater to.

This isn't just a wrestling thing.  The reason why everything seems to get more "casual" over the years is because it makes perfect business sense to do so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> If casuals so easy to please why are the majority of wwe crowds now so dead? Also up until recently they were drawing some pretty poor attendances which makes me assume casuals were tuning out.


They were easy to please till they started to understand what smarks said about the product. Plus Network allowed them to see past content and realized it was morr entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Unless you are trying to say Rolling Stone happens to be casuals then I get your point.
> Now that I think about it whoever did the Rolling Stones picks for the years did it for controversary because the other awards they gave off don't make any sense at all too.
> 
> But casuals don't determine whos the best and whos not


Yea thats what I was going for. My bad if I got all confusing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2018)

Casuals are the idiots that will buy into almost anything the WWE tells them. That's why they believe bullshit like "Shawn Michaels is the greatest wrestler of all-time" and "Dolph Ziggler is talented". Push something on them hard enough and they'll eventually accept it. 

See: HHH's 1999 push as a world title contender


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Nia campaigned big time for Braun to be her partner during the Mixed Match Challenge.  And Braun still got paired with Alexa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2018)

One one hand Charlotte a hoe for leaving AJ for that GLORIOUS dick but o the other hand AJ had it coming for cheating on Becky with her best friend.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia campaigned big time for Braun to be her partner during the Mixed Match Challenge.  And Braun still got paired with Alexa.



Alexa gonna be destroyed. Oh shit!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> One one hand Charlotte a hoe for leaving AJ for that GLORIOUS dick but o the other hand AJ had it coming for cheating on Becky with her best friend.


AJ got back with Becky.  Check your facts!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ got back with Becky.  Check your facts!


Proof?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Proof?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Proof?


I will post it when I have it dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

I like the Mixed Match Challenge.   I think WWE is doing something fun for once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Everyone in the WWE plays Mario Kart and Crash Bandicoot.  Best wrestling game of all time is Wrestlemania 2000 though baby!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> One one hand Charlotte a hoe for leaving AJ for that GLORIOUS dick but o the other hand AJ had it coming for cheating on Becky with her best friend.


They sharing tbh.
Charlotte feelings all for AJ tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Event of the year coming on soon bros.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Smackdown needs an injury so AJ can team with Becky.  Take New Day out of there!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Event of the year coming on soon bros.


Mark Cuban is excited.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown needs an injury so AJ can team with Becky.  Take New Day out of there!


Did they announce all teams?



Rukia said:


> Mark Cuban is excited.


Yup viewership for his channel has done better with njpw popularity increasing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

I think they make the rest of the announcements tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2018)

That fucker Murphy needs to realize Alexa is too good for him now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That fucker Murphy needs to realize Alexa is too good for him now.


when someone that sexy u gotta put her in place before she turns him into a cuck

but its too late


he allowing her to have baby pigs or whatever for pets

next thing you know it its gonna be bbc in the bedroom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> when someone that sexy u gotta put her in place before she turns him into a cuck
> 
> but its too late
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

New Lana Total Divas feud this week:


I think it’s time for the WWE to release Lana tbh.  She isn’t any good.  But they probably have to keep her around because she’s basically the biggest star on Total Divas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Total Divas is actually funny when the Bellas aren’t around.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2018)

turn Lana into Nakamura's mouthpiece


----------



## Kuya (Jan 3, 2018)

The seeds are being planted for my my dream Yakuza stable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Look what I got guys:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2018)

Three hours until WK.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm playing 2k18

Jason Jordan came into the ring and went right after booker t

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm too sleepy for wrestle kingdom.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm playing 2k18
> 
> Jason Jordan came into the ring and went right after booker t


Good.  Glad they got the AI right.

Still love Gable going right after Jordan during the Under Siege storyline.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Pre show 4 mins


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Ded thred

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Good luck to the people tuning in for Wrestle Kingdom Id try but I need sleep


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Ded thred


I'm here


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Deeeeeeeeddd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

whelp tried to find free stream but couldn't do it .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

This for the people with good taste


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This for the people with good taste



I didn't know Elitism existed in wrasslin


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp tried to find free stream but couldn't do it .



I'm using Taima.TV... though their site is about as computer-friendly as Norton anti-virus, so your mileage may vary.

-------

Relatively new to NJPW, so I'm having a hard time telling if this opening match is a disaster or not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm using Taima.TV... though their site is about as computer-friendly as Norton anti-virus, so your mileage may vary.
> 
> -------
> 
> Relatively new to NJPW, so I'm having a hard time telling if this opening match is a disaster or not.



ARIGATOU


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Super kickkkkk


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ARIGATOU



be sure to use /wooo/altski if you're gonna take the plunge there. That's where the english commentary is and there's no gifs allowed in chat, so it should run a bit faster. Also, never ever refresh. The site's servers are hot fucking garbage, so all it'll end up doing is make the wait longer. Give it like 5 or 10 minutes to load up, after which, you should be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

found a site to watch it .

Young bucks vs Roppongi 3k?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Botched finish, but fun match. I liked that double back kick spot.
Give these guys some icy-hot though, jeebus....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Jim Cornette died a little after the Young Bucks win


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jim Cornette died a little after the Young Bucks win



Young Bucks exposing the business like Cornette exposes his Jim.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Young Bucks exposing the business like Cornette exposes his Jim.



Probably the old man sees every one as Nash and friends and gets utter rage


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Breh said Michael Jordan is a mark


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

People in the Taima chat roasting Mike Elgin to death with rape jokes.

The fuck did he do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

I hate Zack Sabre Jr 

He's too good looking 

He'd probably get all the women in WWE if he went there


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Vince gonna change war machine to the vikings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Zack selling those elbows like he's literally being shot is the best thing ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

dat choke out doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Ishii looking like a sushi bar owner with a drug ring operating in the back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

"Music altered due to music rights"
>Wrestle Kingdom
>Not shelling for the fucking music rights.

Good to know WWE isn't alone in being boneheadedly cheap. Not that it mattered much I supposed since we got to hear the music anyway once they actually came out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Ishii needs to head butt everyone to death


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

LOLOLOLOLOL I REMEMBER YANO! HE'S SUCH A NOOB


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Fale looking like he escaped prison


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Ishii putting on a show 


I'm still trying to get an understanding of the other guys though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

YANO WON A FUCKING TITLE?! WHAT?!!!! 

oh my god hell has frozen over


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL I REMEMBER YANO! HE'S SUCH A NOOB



Everytime I dip my toes into this promotion I see Yano's dumb face bumfucking his way into wins after wrestling subparly. 

Is that his gimmick? Is he supposed to be a heel? Cuz I'm starting to hate the sight of him.

---------------------

Cody Rhodes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Wtf u doing cody


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Cody looks like a damn Virtua Fighter character with this bleached hair. I love it. 

EDIT*
Ibushi 

This match should be pretty good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Cody getting shat on for his new dyed hair in the chats 


I think he looks......like ...he was on drugs when he chose it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Everytime I dip my toes into this promotion I see Yano's dumb face bumfucking his way into wins after wrestling subparly.
> 
> Is that his gimmick? Is he supposed to be a heel? Cuz I'm starting to hate the sight of him.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah his gimmick is to be a dumb fuck who gets lucky as hell if I remember. That's what makes him so hilariously awful


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Kota such a good guy


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Ibushi worked himself into a shoot, brother


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

damn you Ibushi. Y u hitting womenz?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

In enjoying this match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

JESUS, HE JUST MURDERED HIM!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

This should be illegal. Cody's desecrating a corpse.

EDIT*
And now the corpse is fighting back! And Now Cody Rhodes is a corpse and wrote this!
What is this weird snuff film I'm watching?!

EDIT**
Cody: "Nobody loves you like I love you!"
AND NOW CODY'S WIFE IS GETTING NTR'D! WHAT IS THIS MATCH?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Cody hair tho damn it


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Match of the night so far. Good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

great match between Ibushi vs Rhodes


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Best cody match since outta wwe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> great match between Ibushi vs Rhodes


Thought u were going to sleep


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thought u were going to sleep


I was but I figured I'd give Wrestle Kingdom a look to see if I miss anything. 

Good stuff I am glad I didn't miss. Still I don't know if I'll be able to hang on for Jericho vs Omega


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

If sanada and evil don't win this a flop


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was but I figured I'd give Wrestle Kingdom a look to see if I miss anything.
> 
> Good stuff I am glad I didn't miss. Still I don't know if I'll be able to hang on for Jericho vs Omega


Shit won't be on till like 5 am


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

KES kills The Help for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit won't be on till like 5 am


fuck , well I'll do my best to stay up.


also damn KES is pretty badass team


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Decent match. Pretty WWE-esque... not in a bad way though.
Pretty basically laid match. The finishing move was a tad weak, but it was fun either way. KES are scary, but for whatever reason I don't much care for the Birtish Bulldog lookalike guy.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

This match is fuckin' rough, and I love it.
Real fight feel. Like I'm watching a more realistic version of a Yakuza movie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

This surprisingly a good match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This surprisingly a good match



Right?
Is JerichOmega after this? They may have a tough time following this shit. They're legit killing each other. Suzuki did one of those retarded headbutts you don't do if you have any respect for your own life.

EDIT*
Fuck and now Goto just did one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Suzuki a beast


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Right?
> Is JerichOmega after this? They may have a tough time following this shit. They're legit killing each other. Suzuki did one of those retarded headbutts you don't do if you have any respect for your own life.
> 
> EDIT*
> Fuck and now Goto just did one.


Nah its intermission and two other matches before omega vs Jericho and okafa vs naito


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

"You didn't win! *I lost*!" -Minoru Suzuki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

That first half was fire


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh no intermission?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh right, I remember hearing about someone having a Back to the Future gimmick.

lol.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

This entrance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

This lit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

"SUPA KICK -- JUST KIDDIN'!" 
Awesome following sequence.

Flippy shit is falling out of style, but I still get a damn kick out of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Wk is delivering


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

This match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

As a person that doesn't watch NJPW, I feel like Hiromu should've won that one. That said, that was a good ass match with a good ass finish. Hope Hiromu's alright. He got fuckin' CLOCKED with Marty's umbrella. 

Congrats to Ospreay. I hear good things about him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

I expect Tanahashi


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay White reminds me of Kylo Ren.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay white seem nervous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

And Tanahashi seems like he really doesn't wanna be here.

I hope both those things changes as the match goes on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Tanahashi need to lose and repair those injuries


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Wtf is he ever gonna relax


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Aw shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

LEGGO!

EDIT*
Didn't see the finish to last match, btw. Taima shit the bed. Who won?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Throwin in the towel after this match.

As much as I like Naito (last time I tried watching NJPW, he had my favorite showing on that night), I'm dying right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Got damn


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

>Countouts in a no DQ match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Maaaybe you should've just taken the table, Omega ol' buddy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm enjoying this


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah, this match is everything I expected it to be and that is not a bad thing at all.

Good shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

THIS IS GOAT


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

>Rope break in a no DQ match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

That might be five stars

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Rope break in a no DQ match.


Just because there is no DQ doesn't take away rope breaks


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Good shit. Great match. Overall stellar PPV barring 2 matches.
Will check out Naito and Okaida tomorrow. Off to bed. I'm close to passing out....



WhatADrag said:


> Just because there is no DQ doesn't take away rope breaks



Yeah, I saw that excuse in the chat and it's bs... but I'll argue about it tomorrow. Too tired now.


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm just getting off work...and it's snowing like a bitch...so I'll catch everything later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2018)

Nobody's ready for okada


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Greatest champion of all time


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2018)

Is it still going on?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Just because there is no DQ doesn't take away rope breaks



Yes it actually does.  If you don't break in a rope break you get DQ'd.  If it is a no DQ match then the rope break can not happen.  

I think this comes down to WWE falsely interchanging No holds barred/No DQ/Street fight when they are actually different things and fans just got used to them.

No holds barred means just that, no hold is barred so eye gouging, choke holds etc are still legal.  But you can still be Disqualified.  Where things like using chairs is still illegal and rope breaks are still a thing.

No DQ = There's no DQ.  But you can still be counted out and match must end in ring. (unless no count outs.)

Streetfight is essentially No DQ + Falls count anywhere. Basically a fight not a match. So anything goes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Greatest champion of all time



 Wow, quit posting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

It's very nice to see Jericho teach that spot monkey Omega how to work a proper match doe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

Okada's pants are the real story of this show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2018)

i'm so happy they buried Cody


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2018)

i'm mad Dalton Castle wasn't inserted into any match tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Sorry guys I fell asleep  

Great matches though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

Bayley mad af on twitter getting NTR'd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley mad af on twitter getting NTR'd.


Bayley expecting good things after the shitty 2017 she had.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Lana and Rusev announced.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow, quit posting.


Is this asuka momma


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

That's Bull Nakano you pleb. Four year reign that was so good, Vince hired her away from Japan so she could beat the shit outta Alundra Blayze. 

That'd be the modern equivalent of Vince hiring away Okada so he can come in and squash Brock or AJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2018)

Watching Paige debut.

God damn aj Lee annoying trying to sound EXACTLY  like punk.

He be dicking her down good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 4, 2018)

AJ got annoying as hell when she started going on about being a real wrestler and shit towards The Bellas.

That bitch wouldn't even be top ten on today's women's roster.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2018)

Always thought AJ would be fine as fuck if she had just a lil more meat on her.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

And Dean Ambrose is a bad wrestler....

EDIT*
Mah bad, SAF, that wasnt directed at you. On my phone atm and didn't know someone else posted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2018)

I wonder how close Kailtyn and AJ Lee were in the E as she was allowed to hug her friend goodbye before laying her on her back as a send off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's Bull Nakano you pleb. Four year reign that was so good, Vince hired her away from Japan so she could beat the shit outta Alundra Blayze.
> 
> That'd be the modern equivalent of Vince hiring away Okada so he can come in and squash Brock or AJ.


She had the goat hair too.



Shirker said:


> And Dean Ambrose is a bad wrestler....
> 
> EDIT*
> Mah bad, SAF, that wasnt directed at you. On my phone atm and didn't know someone else posted.


huh what happened?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Nothing, i just made a sarcastic post immediately after yours without realizing it. Twas aimed at the two posts above yours.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2018)

YB getting a bit rusty. they failed to hit the meltzer driver perfectly


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

I like AJ. But Ghost is right.  Good luck finding success on today's roster.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah but that's kind've irrelevant given the context of the period. Not that it matters by today's standards anyway. AJ's for sure outwrestled by half the current roster, but I couldn't really care less about any of what they're doing anymore, unfortunately.

Any annoyances her Punk-esque promos could've garnered were washed away due to my frustration with the diva's roster at the time... but shit I didn't know how good i had it. Being frustrated means I got to feel something.



Jake CENA said:


> YB getting a bit rusty. they failed to hit the meltzer driver perfectly



It was pretty bad. Lead to the finish feeling weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> And Dean Ambrose is a bad wrestler....
> 
> EDIT*
> Mah bad, SAF, that wasnt directed at you. On my phone atm and didn't know someone else posted.





He should retire


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Jericho should have won.  He has cruise tickets to sell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Alpha Club shirts really selling well too.  Smfh.


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching Paige debut.
> 
> God damn aj Lee annoying trying to sound EXACTLY  like punk.
> 
> He be dicking her down good





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ got annoying as hell when she started going on about being a real wrestler and shit towards The Bellas.
> 
> That bitch wouldn't even be top ten on today's women's roster.



Jesus i thought i was taking crazy pills about this because a lot of thirsty mofos were creaming themselves over those forced af promos. you could pluck a random stardom chick and probably find a better wrestler. bish didn't have not one compelling match since kaitlyn left


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

I liked the AJ/Paige story.  But yeah, none of their matches were memorable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Ambrose is a stay at home husband now according to Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2018)

Fuck Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Fuck you shitty smarks 

Jim Cornette is right this generation of wrestling is pointless and stupid 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Its just a prank bro!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You were right tho, Dean Ambrose blows.



And he messed up his arm apparently, so hey now he's injury prone or something.
Better hang it up now, lest he get in the way of Enzo Amore's inevitable Universal Championship run. 

Ugh....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Why do you guys hate me?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do you guys hate me?



If it makes you feel any better I'm being entirely facetious. I've got my views on those who unironically think he's bad. About a lot of modern wrestling opinions I see tossed around these days, really.

...But I don't wanna get into it. Like I keep saying, I'm too over the hill to really argue much these days. It is what it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> If it makes you feel any better I'm being entirely facetious. I've got my views on those who unironically think he's bad. About a lot of modern wrestling opinions I see tossed around these days, really.
> 
> ...But I don't wanna get into it. Like I keep saying, I'm too over the hill to really argue much these days. It is what it is.


What do you mean over the hill?

Also I kinda hope people take my comments not seriously. Although today I got an idea why Jim Cornettes wrestling wasnt gonna make the 00s.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What do you mean over the hill?
> 
> Also I kinda hope people take my comments not seriously. Although today I got an idea why Jim Cornettes wrestling wasnt gonna make the 00s.



Everything regard WWE and the wrestling scene in general just kinda makes me tired these days. Like, I still like wrestling don't get me wrong. I just look at certain promotions and I look at the discussions about a lot of them and at random intervals the culture just annoys the shit out of me. Not always, just randomly on some days.

The reactions to that Bayley post on Twitter for example is triggering. It should be obvious to anyone with two working braincells why her 2017 was shit... but everyone's just scratching their heads and offering all types of suggestions as if they're actively trying to avoid the fucking obvious for fear of incurring the wrath of some benevolant overseer.

Or maybe they're functionally retarded, i dunno. Anyway, I don't like getting pissy about it, so instead I tend to take part in discussion little as possible unless something big is going on. Like say, a Jericho vs Kenny Omega match. Plus... I just plain got too much to do these days anyway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do you guys hate me?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2018)

What kind of fucking dumbass website design/code/whatever doesn't allow you to post images when you initially post so you have to manually go edit them in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What kind of fucking dumbass website design/code/whatever doesn't allow you to post images when you initially post so you have to manually go edit them in?



Http bug?
I get hit by that sometimes too. Dunno when or why the fuck they implimented that, but it needs to go away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Easy work around.  But yeah.  It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Velveteen Dream and Gargano put on an incredible NXT match apparently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Everything regard WWE and the wrestling scene in general just kinda makes me tired these days. Like, I still like wrestling don't get me wrong. I just look at certain promotions and I look at the discussions about a lot of them and at random intervals the culture just annoys the shit out of me. Not always, just randomly on some days.
> 
> The reactions to that Bayley post on Twitter for example is triggering. It should be obvious to anyone with two working braincells why her 2017 was shit... but everyone's just scratching their heads and offering all types of suggestions as if they're actively trying to avoid the fucking obvious for fear of incurring the wrath of some benevolant overseer.
> 
> Or maybe they're functionally retarded, i dunno. Anyway, I don't like getting pissy about it, so instead I tend to take part in discussion little as possible unless something big is going on. Like say, a Jericho vs Kenny Omega match. Plus... I just plain got too much to do these days anyway.


Well when it comes to Bayley there have been people who do blame the creative or Vince but honestly I think it goes beyond that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2018)

Bayley was bad in 2017 because of Bayley.  She needs to wear her share of the blame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well when it comes to Bayley there have been people who do blame the creative or Vince but honestly I think it goes beyond that.



It really doesnt.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2018)

Hmm I remember Bayley got a really strong reaction from the crowd when I sent to see RAW in Hartford, CT last year. But yeah I'd agree that the character concept is dry..though that's not her fault.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It really doesnt.


It does. i think Vince got bored with her. He probably liked her but got tired of her gimmick and figured Sasha could cover for Bayley when it comes to winning little girls over.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

Sasha is better at everything.  And younger.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2018)

Hearing a rumor velvet got a coke problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

It helps him get into character.  He's a method actor.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm I remember Bayley got a really strong reaction from the crowd when I sent to see RAW in Hartford, CT last year. But yeah I'd agree that the character concept is dry..though that's not her fault.



She got a pretty solid reaction in the Chicago Christmas show I went to just a couple weeks ago. People want to like her, but it's hard to get behind someone who eats pins like Pringles chips. Point. Blank. Period.



Dean Ambrose said:


> It does. i think Vince got bored with her. He probably liked her but got tired of her gimmick and figured Sasha could cover for Bayley when it comes to winning little girls over.



Yeah, her entrance music and stuff are still doing swell, so that's cool. Nice to see it's still able to endure what with the person it's attached to gaining a rep for choking during big matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirker said:


> She got a pretty solid reaction in the Chicago Christmas show I went to just a couple weeks ago. People want to like her, but it's hard to get behind someone who eats pins like Pringles chips. Point. Blank. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, her entrance music and stuff are still doing swell, so that's cool. Nice to see it's still able to endure what with the person it's attached to gaining a rep for choking during big matches.


I mean  I'm just trying to guess on why Vince and co decided to write her as a choke artist.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean  I'm just trying to guess on why Vince and co decided to write her as a choke artist.



Oh yeah, no, I get it, the snippiness of my comments aren't directed at you or anything, lol.
Trying to think of where Vince's head is at just leads me into a bunch of catch-22 mind traps, which just ends up upsetting me.
It's just easier to say he's got no fiscal reason to care, so he just kinda does whatever. Champion Jinder proved as much. Not that I hate Jinder, but y'know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2018)

Bayley needs to go back to NXT or attend acting workshops

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is better at everything.  And younger.


Bayley got a way better hairline.



WhatADrag said:


> Hearing a rumor velvet got a coke problem


Aww fuck!! He's living the gimmick now...Its consumed him!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

Jericho tried to attack Naito.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley got a way better hairline.


That's fair.  I give you that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh yeah, no, I get it, the snippiness of my comments aren't directed at you or anything, lol.
> Trying to think of where Vince's head is at just leads me into a bunch of catch-22 mind traps, which just ends up upsetting me.
> It's just easier to say he's got no fiscal reason to care, so he just kinda does whatever. Champion Jinder proved as much. Not that I hate Jinder, but y'know.


I think the Jinder thing was as everyone had said, business wise it was to grow in India problem they found out is while there's a lot of people there not everyone is financially stable to attend shows and that Jinder wasnt as over enough in India compared to John or Roman or AJ.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2018)

Jinder was top tier heel material but they dropped the ball too quickly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think the Jinder thing was as everyone had said, business wise it was to grow in India problem they found out is while there's a lot of people there not everyone is financially stable to attend shows and that Jinder wasnt as over enough in India compared to John or Roman or AJ.


Bet those events in india would have been packed if it was Great Khali vs Undertaker!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2018)

Naito would beat the shit out of Jericho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2018)

i don't see Jericho kicking out of a spiked Destino


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

Jimmy Uso and Naomi are teaming up!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jimmy Uso and Naomi are teaming up!


This can't be real these two have so much chemistry I can't...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

Nia got stuck with Apollo Crews!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2018)

Jericho vs Omega classic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

I can't believe Jericho used the Liontamer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2018)

so begins the countdown this year to Daniel Bryan's departure from WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

Hyped for Raw guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so begins the countdown this year to Daniel Bryan's departure from WWE


Hope he goes to ROH and starts a new monday night wars.



Rukia said:


> Hyped for Raw guys.


When are you not?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hope he goes to ROH and starts a new monday night wars.
> 
> 
> When are you not?




but you'd need ROH on TBS to do so


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

ROH is just like TNA.  Their best years are behind them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 5, 2018)

ROH fucking sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe Jericho used the Liontamer.



He wasn't facing someone about 6'7 with a million and one back surguries so it was fine.  That and Vince wasn't around this time to scream at him not to.


And I still need to watch wrestlekingdom


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2018)

It’s really depressing to imagine wrestling without Chris Jericho.  The Man of 1004 fucking holds guys!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> ROH is just like TNA.  Their best years are behind them.


Depends on what you mean because their business is better than ever.

But me caring about ROH is TNA levels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

and on this day nobody gave a fuck .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey guys is Jericho attacking Naito something that already happened before?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys is Jericho attacking Naito something that already happened before?



yes it happened yesterday

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> ROH is just like TNA.  Their best years are behind them.


eh dont think they're doing as bad as TNA.



Dean Ambrose said:


> but you'd need ROH on TBS to do so


We need another ted turner to throw money at a wrestling promotion again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2018)

Dying at the clip of roman superman punching across the screen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Two weeks to go until the most lit Raw ever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> eh dont think they're doing as bad as TNA.
> 
> 
> We need another ted turner to throw money at a wrestling promotion again.


Quick get Mark Zukkerberg to invest.


----------



## teddy (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Tough team to beat.  Obviously the strategy needs to be that Alexa cannot be allowed to make the tag.  If she is in the ring pummel her and win the match!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

This video was a good idea:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2018)

ROH might have good business because it's a Bullet Club jerkoff session, but their wrestling and storylines are the worst they've ever been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2018)

ah that 1996 video was a cool concept. kind of a mindfuck though.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Quick get Mark Zukkerberg to invest.


Mark Cuban

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Ryback is the type of guy that could be a surprise Royal Rumble participant.  Just apologize to WWE, promise to never be derogatory about them ever again, and maybe they will reach out with a life preserver!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Ambrose is definitely turning heel.  Jordan is working with both Roman and Seth at Live events now.  Ambrose in storyline should be fucking livid that these guys don't care about him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 6, 2018)

Or Vince will continue to see Shield dollars from another reunion in 9 months time and not turn any of them.  Not just that a heel Ambrose wouldn't work in WWE, he'd be too neutered.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Babyface Ambrose is dead already.  Midcard for life unless he turns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2018)

Not sure if the crowd would react to a heel Dean Ambrose in the way that WWE might want them to. But they might have actually gotten tired of the reunion concept by the time he gets back. It's kind of crazy how they've already done so much with those three already.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ryback is the type of guy that could be a surprise Royal Rumble participant.  Just apologize to WWE, promise to never be derogatory about them ever again, and maybe they will reach out with a life preserver!


He needs to since he proved everyone right and is falling into obscurity without wwe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if the crowd would react to a heel Dean Ambrose in the way that WWE might want them to. But they might have actually gotten tired of the reunion concept by the time he gets back. It's kind of crazy how they've already done so much with those three already.


They got tired with Dean the fastest 

Honestly they should have built up the Club  and next year is when you would have had the reunion but Vince panicked cause Babygurl was getting Xpac heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why are you such a little jimmy? It's ok to miss the lame ass mixed match gimmick event .


Nah, it’s more fun than almost anything they are doing right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, it’s more fun than almost anything they are doing right now.


How so? It's not like the girls are fighting the guys. It's standard matches.

Plus am I the only one sick of the 'faces' of the divas division?

Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley are basically the Roman reigns of the women's division


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Sasha and Charlotte need to turn heel.  And they need to boost Becky.  Hopefully they put more effort in with the women in 2018.  The women have proven to be a reliable midcard act, I don’t think even Vince can deny it anymore. Give them better writing to work with!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

I'd rather see less women's matches to be honest. They are as boring as cruiser weights with Becky and Asuka being the exceptions.


Sasha and Charlotte got oversaturated and now I really just change the channel when they appear. 

I always hated Bayley so no real opinions on that shitty gimmick .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Nah.  Give me a women’s match over a Baron Corbin or Bray Wyatt match any day of the week!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Give me a women’s match over a Baron Corbin or Bray Wyatt match any day of the week!



nah they should go back to panties matches and stop pretending they're wrestlers when they're not


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

They can do almost everything the men can do.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

I get it Dean.  You are just a troll and a contrarian.  You are doing pretty good with your gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I get it Dean.  You are just a troll and a contrarian.  You are doing pretty good with your gimmick.


just cause you like Baldheaded Banks and Booring Bayley  and Manly Charles doesn't mean it's good women wrestling


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2018)

Wait a minute, Y2J is working for NJPW for good now? I thought he still has a WWE contract?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait a minute, Y2J is working for NJPW for good now? I thought he still has a WWE contract?


Y2J does whatever the fuck he wants to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y2J does whatever the fuck he wants to do.



But he can’t wrestle no more


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y2J does whatever the fuck he wants to do.


 Im guessing NJPW now stands for Now Jericho Promoting Wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> But he can’t wrestle no more


Well by saying this you're accepting that Roman can outwrestle him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well by saying this you're accepting that Roman can outwrestle him


What Roman does can't even qualify as wrestling so Old Man Jericho still >>>

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What Roman does can't even qualify as wrestling so Old Man Jericho still >>>


Was trying to anger Jake dammit!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2018)

Y2J was wrestling Omega like he was Dean Ambrose. It was a glorified backyard hardcore match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They got tired with Dean the fastest
> 
> Honestly they should have built up the Club  and next year is when you would have had the reunion but Vince panicked cause Babygurl was getting Xpac heat



I thought it was pretty cool that they reunited...would prefer that as opposed to them fighting with each other honestly. Hopefully things continue to go well..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I thought it was pretty cool that they reunited...would prefer that as opposed to them fighting with each other honestly. Hopefully things continue to go well..


Well depending on where they go with the Jason and Seth and Roman thing its possible Dean still goes heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Y2J was wrestling Omega like he was Dean Ambrose. It was a glorified backyard hardcore match




It was classic too

What ur ass want Jake shit flippy floppy monkey shit?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

What if Corbin won the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

I would be surprised.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What if Corbin won the rumble



What if Adam Cole wasn't a vanilla midget...see, I can ask impossible things too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Corbin should be in a hair vs hair match against Tye Dillinger on the pre-show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What if Adam Cole wasn't a vanilla midget...see, I can ask impossible things too.


How is it impossible


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

@WhatADrag NJ subscriptions have been fairly flat.  Huge increase this year because of Jericho.  Like a 33% increase.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag NJ subscriptions have been fairly flat.  Huge increase this year because of Jericho.  Like a 33% increase.


Japan doesn't use streaming services over there. I mean its there but the culture doesn't use it for some reason.
Dave said Netflix has bad business over there and the WWE network only has a few thousand subscribers over there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2018)

Exactly, so a hefty increase in subscribers is a big fucking deal.  Jericho did what Mahal couldn’t do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2018)

Lol comparing Mahal to Jericho is pretty much comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol comparing Mahal to Jericho is pretty much comparing apples to oranges.


hey man wwe tried to use this mindset




Rukia said:


> Exactly, so a hefty increase in subscribers is a big fucking deal.  Jericho did what Mahal couldn’t do.


yup was very big in the wrestling community.

now we getting jericho vs naito


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> hey man wwe tried to use this mindset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True , but there's definitely differences.

1.) WWE didn't do their research enough, while I'm pretty sure NJPW tends to do theirs before they act . If WWE had known to do some of their research, the average salary in India is unable to constantly purchase products from their company and hell that's why they couldn't afford to sell two shows. Secondly India already had fan faves that weren't Mahal like Roman and Cena. They didn't really need to waste time with Mahal seeing as those two could have easily worked. 

2.) Jericho is an already established wrestler back since WCW days and maybe before and has been built up well enough that he commands respect.  Mahal was just a recent jobber that suddenly got pushed too fast that nobody knew or cared enough to get behind him enough to have an effect on the India tour. Years of being known or having a reputation of a jobber don't just change in a manner of months.

3.) Some Indian fans I talked to hated the stereotyped villain of Jinder and actually rather have the Phenomenal one go to India or Sasha or Becky. See number one for same problem

Overall the first and second issues were really big for WWE due to the lack of research they do and the lack of proper booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Damn WK next year will be lit when its Daniel Bryan vs Omega.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it impossible


Corbin won MITB, though they fucked up his cash-in, and had a 2 and half month US Title reign. IMO WWE has thrown him enough bones for now that I can safely predict he's not winning RR. IMO its either Reigns or AJ's Mania Challenger.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin won MITB, though they fucked up his cash-in, and had a 2 and half month US Title reign. IMO WWE has thrown him enough bones for now that I can safely predict he's not winning RR. IMO its either Reigns or AJ's Mania Challenger.



Shidddd you never know with WWE's track history with the Rumble the winner just leaves you with ugh.

We could be sitting here thinking about Cena or Reigns and they hit us with Corbin or some silly WWE shit.

It's been a while since a wrestler of the people won a Rumble.

I wouldn't mind a Seth Rollins win where he transfers to SD.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shidddd you never know with WWE's track history with the Rumble the winner just leaves you with ugh.
> 
> We could be sitting here thinking about Cena or Reigns and they hit us with Corbin or some silly WWE shit.
> 
> ...


I know it'd be character regression but I miss Heel Rollins. That being said I do like his dynamic with JJ so moving him to SD isn't the best option. Honestly if WWE wanted to play it safe they'd have Orton or Cena win it and face AJ at Mania.
If WWE were smart they'd 100% get behind Rusev Day and have him win the RR but I have a sinking feeling it'll be Nakamura so he faces and beats AJ at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

I want Becky to win the Rumble and challenge Alexa Bliss (if’s she is still champ).  Becky never got her revenge.  She was sort of passed over so that Naomi could have a moment in her hometown,


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know it'd be character regression but I miss Heel Rollins. That being said I do like his dynamic with JJ so moving him to SD isn't the best option. Honestly if WWE wanted to play it safe they'd have Orton or Cena win it and face AJ at Mania.
> If WWE were smart they'd 100% get behind Rusev Day and have him win the RR but I have a sinking feeling it'll be Nakamura so he faces and beats AJ at Mania.


I feel like they've probably given up on ol naka. Rumble winner will probably be Randell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want Becky to win the Rumble and challenge Alexa Bliss (if’s she is still champ).  Becky never got her revenge.  She was sort of passed over so that Naomi could have a moment in her hometown,


Becky on SD so how could she challenge the RAW Women's Champ. Though I would love to see Becky get revenge on Bliss as well.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2018)

I think they'll give the Rumble to Roman honestly, especially given some of the good crowd reactions lately.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think they'll give the Rumble to Roman honestly, especially given some of the good crowd reactions lately.


If they give it to him it'll piss away all the goodwill he's been getting so far IMO. Roman is in a good spot right now and while fans have been getting off his back him winning RR means he's main eventing Wrestlemania...AGAIN and it'll be the reminder to people that he's the the golden-boy and Vince's "chosen one" who must have his coronation. And that'll just piss people off. 
Then again him winning the title at Mania will piss people off regardless so if that's the plan better to let us know in advance by having him win RR then having a SD win the RR and then Reigns makes his way to the Universal Title Mania scene anyways.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If they give it to him it'll piss away all the goodwill he's been getting so far IMO. Roman is in a good spot right now and while fans have been getting off his back him winning RR means he's main eventing Wrestlemania...AGAIN and it'll be the reminder to people that he's the the golden-boy and Vince's "chosen one" who must have his coronation. And that'll just piss people off.
> Then again him winning the title at Mania will piss people off regardless so if that's the plan better to let us know in advance by having him win RR then having a SD win the RR and then Reigns makes his way to the Universal Title Mania scene anyways.



Very true. I think they'd be fine putting him over again, even if it pisses people off. They might be testing the waters of how to carry it properly based on the semiheelish stuff he's been doing lately. Interesting that Forbes has an article out showing that betting odds have him or Cena winning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky on SD so how could she challenge the RAW Women's Champ. Though I would love to see Becky get revenge on Bliss as well.


Unlike money in the bank which was a brand specific show, the Royal Rumble is for both brands.  Raw and Smackdown are both hosting the show.  So different rules should apply.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

I would go with Cena/AJ for Smackdown.  You could also go with a hot heel Orton.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It was classic too
> 
> What ur ass want Jake shit flippy floppy monkey shit?



i wanted a wrestling match not a hardcore match


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanted a wrestling match not a hardcore match


We got to see the best move in Jericho’s arsenal though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

People tap out so fucking quick to the Liontamer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanted a wrestling match not a hardcore match


Jericho already said it wasn't going to be a wrestling match.

pay attention


----------



## teddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Didn't need jericho to say it. just needed to watch the post match beatdown he gave to kenny during the build up to their match


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2018)

Jericho and Omega was great, it needed to be a no dq match after that build, everything made sense. Jericho's heel game was completely on point, attacking the refs son is genius.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 7, 2018)

Jericho learned the Liontamer from Benoit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2018)

Based Jericho used the liontamer on THE young lion ringside 

But can’t use it to win against Omega


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Glad Jericho shit all over the Walking Dead on his radio show.

That's music to my ears.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2018)

Will Okada wear those mexican pants as his new ring gear from now on? lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 7, 2018)

Walking Dead a shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Glad Jericho shit all over the Walking Dead on his radio show.
> 
> That's music to my ears.



Just listened to it and totally agree. The producers of that show have lost their  minds. The person they're talking about who was killed said they randomly called him into the office and let him know that it was going to happen.

I thought the ratings were slumping because they keep doing the same thing over and over (characters find a haven, find with another group of people). If they wanted to deviate from the comic, it might have been a good idea to show broader issues that caused the virus...or OTHER interesting aspects of post apocalyptic society. Like I really enjoyed the CDC episode in season 1.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2018)

Havent seen the walking dead since season 5. So what happened? Did they killed of Daryl?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Walking dead got wwe writers or some shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

WWE writers on their worst day were never as bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Havent seen the walking dead since season 5. So what happened? Did they killed of Daryl?



No but they killed 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Glenn and CARL. Carl doesn't even die in the comic book.

They gave Carl a BS reason for killing him too. The obvious issue was that they wanted a ratings bump

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> No but they killed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 the creators said they made the decision to progress story but the reality is the actor who plays Carl wanted to leave.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> No but they killed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 are you fucking serious!??? THEY KILLED CARL? Carl was supposedly like their new leader in the comics. How did Carl died? 




Is it 100% proven? Was it done on screen??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

they should do joe vs braun at mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 7, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negan a shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2018)

Despite the really slow pacing and for some reason not showing whats going on in other parts of the world I've been enjoying Walking Dead. Although I must admit there are quite a few boring episodes where they focus on characters or situations I don't give a shit about. Now I'm hearing they went against the comic and killed off a major character that isn't even dead in the comics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Despite the really slow pacing and for some reason not showing whats going on in other parts of the world I've been enjoying Walking Dead. Although I must admit there are quite a few boring episodes where they focus on characters or situations I don't give a shit about. Now I'm hearing they went against the comic and killed off a major character that isn't even dead in the comics?


I used to be a major Walking Dead stan. Season 7 episode 1 was the last episode that I consider "classic" or just in general "good" I continued to watch because I came so for into the series but now I'm ready to give it up.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the creators said they made the decision to progress story but the reality is the actor who plays Carl wanted to leave.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There's some inconsistencies with that though. In one interview, he mentions that he was completely taken by surprise that he is going ot be killed

Tell me how and when you found out this would be going on?
I found out in June when we were rehearsing for episode 6. Scott Gimple called to meet with me and my mom and my dad to talk about story stuff. And then he revealed that Carl would be dying in episode 9. It was devastating because the show has been such a big part of my life. He also says later in that interview that he wasn't expecting it.



His dad also wrote this on FB and deleted it:
_
“Watching Gimple fire my son 2 weeks before his 18th birthday after telling him they wanted him for the next 3 years was disappointing,” wrote William Riggs. “I never trusted Gimple or AMC but Chandler did. I know how much it hurt him. But we do absolutely know how lucky we have been to be a part of it all and appreciate all the love from fans all these years!”_


I might be missing something that he said about wanting to leave (I remember reading that too) but it looks like they were totally shocked.

.








Jake CENA said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep it's on screen. Confirmed. Very sad, people on Walking dead couldn't even believe it






Jake CENA said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i think he raises his shirt and reveals that he got bitten. people also thought that was a ridiculous way for him to pass out of the story i think


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 7, 2018)

This is why I only read the comics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I read that. People believe its all a cover up from him and the Walking Dead crew so he doesn't come out as a bad guy wanting to leave so the writers and company take the blame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2018)

Joe needs to win a belt soon.  Don’t squander this guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2018)

Eww walking dead talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Guys let's talk about the flight from hell of WWE in 2002.

How did Michael Hayes get away with his shit?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Honestly the past in professional wrestling is a lot more interesting than the present and the future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Yea was just watching it. Got me thinking why Vince loves Hayes so much?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

I have been watching videos of Brett Hart talking about how clueless and reckless Seth Rollins is in the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea was just watching it. Got me thinking why Vince loves Hayes so much?


They were all wild back in the day.

Legit the only person I can think that was spot clean with no story from that era is basically the rock like you've never heard a bad thing about him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

I feel like i heard a story about how Vince went to the strip club with the roster back in the day and they all went to either flairs or someone else mansion that night and partied so hard they destroyed everything in it while doing drugs.

At least I think it went that way I only remember like a little part of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

omega is live


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly the past in professional wrestling is a lot more interesting than the present and the future.


Past generation of wrestlers were just way more entertaining even behind the scenes. Current gen seems more friendly and laidback. Although Vince says in the stone cold podcast that he heard more laughter going on back then, it was probably because someone somewhere was getting some fucked up rib done to them. 



WhatADrag said:


> I feel like i heard a story about how Vince went to the strip club with the roster back in the day and they all went to either flairs or someone else mansion that night and partied so hard they destroyed everything in it while doing drugs.
> 
> At least I think it went that way I only remember like a little part of it.


I remember hearing that in some shoot. Think I might have also heard that someone pissed in Flair's bed too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Past generation of wrestlers were just way more entertaining even behind the scenes. Current gen seems more friendly and laidback. Although Vince says in the stone cold podcast that he heard more laughter going on back then, it was probably because someone somewhere was getting some fucked up rib done to them.
> 
> 
> I remember hearing that in some shoot. Think I might have also heard that someone pissed in Flair's bed too.



i wonder if charlotte witnessed everything


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Important Raw tonight.  The Road to Wrestlemania continues.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wonder if charlotte witnessed everything


probably got smashed by one of them. _just telling it like it is._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> probably got smashed by one of them. _just telling it like it is._



was charlotte even legal back then?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

No.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> was charlotte even legal back then?


Shit I thought she was much older than me but she wouldn't have even hit puberty back then.

Ignore I even posted that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

For some reason i thought Charlotte was in her late 30s.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Speaking of hot women.  Hopefully Paige is cleared guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

i wanna smash Kairi Sane


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

She's attractive.  She's never going to get over like Asuka though tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

i don't care if she doesn't get over. you cannot absolutely pass for that one fine piece of ass


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't care if she doesn't get over. you cannot absolutely pass for that one fine piece of ass


How a pirate should look. Nami and Robin should take notes. 

_yo Robin still my girl tho_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How a pirate should look. Nami and Robin should take notes.
> 
> _yo Robin still my girl tho_



i bet your ass, she is using that helm as a toy during her free time


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i bet your ass, she is using that helm as a toy during her free time


Probably is since japanese guys are tiny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably is since japanese guys are tiny.



what if Xavier Woods is already doing her like he did Paige?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2018)

Kairi is a lesbian, guys. Just get her in HLA with Asuka and she'll be over like a muthafuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 8, 2018)

Miz and Asuka are gonna win this thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi is a lesbian, guys. Just get her in HLA with Asuka and she'll be over like a muthafuck.



i will convert her back to womanhood


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

It rained here today!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi is a lesbian, guys. Just get her in HLA with Asuka and she'll be over like a muthafuck.


Why all these japanese female wrestlers lesbians? 



Rukia said:


> It rained here today!


You in LA too?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why all these japanese female wrestlers lesbians?
> 
> 
> You in LA too?


Yes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yes.


*mind blown*


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2018)

I’m gonna suck Kairi’s pirate pussy until the white comes out

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

why they do bayley like that


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Does Bayley have heat in the back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably is since japanese guys are tiny.



God hates Asians because they created lolis


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Then, Now, Forever time baby!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Joe is incredible.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Dead crowd.  Relatively silent for Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Jason Jordan is killing it in the Shield.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Roman should have just punched Jason and walked out as soon as he opened his mouth.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> God hates Asians because they created lolis




Should make them micro for creating high school slice of life and "durr oops im a high school boy in another world!" harems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Balor heelish.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

American Beta Shield vs The Club.

This entire thing makes me realise how much better this would have been if Ambrose was here and not Jordan.

Also Seth is in The Ring.  Why the fuck wasn't he blaming Seth for his one day only reign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

whelp WWE straight up shooting Club vs Shield too fucking early


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

This segment has been a mess tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should make them micro for creating high school slice of life and "durr oops im a high school boy in another world!" harems.



As much as you trashed my trash likes , I must say this was well done 

Bury my likes the way WWE buries Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Jason Jordan killed  the crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Thickie James


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

WWE is going to try to copy the AJ Styles formula to get Balor more over.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Maybe Bayley and Sasha can actually win a match since Paige isn’t wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but they should have built Club up till Summerslam and THEN do Club vs Shield .



Can still be done.  Have Jason do something stupid costing whatever this group is going to be called.  Then have the Club ride high for months.  Good Brothers get the tag titles at Rumble, hold until whenever.   Build up Balor going after the title on the build up to Summerslam.  Then maybe Dean will come back then and have the proper Shield vs Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

>Turn on TV
>Bayley and Mickie vs. Absolution...AGAIN (Granted w/out Paige but still)
>Turns off TV

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Ugh another multi women match 

Women's division a bath room break

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can still be done.  Have Jason do something stupid costing whatever this group is going to be called.  Then have the Club ride high for months.  Good Brothers get the tag titles at Rumble, hold until whenever.   Build up Balor going after the title on the build up to Summerslam.  Then maybe Dean will come back then and have the proper Shield vs Club.



As much as I like this, it saddens me that Dean is reaching Cena levels of no single heel turn 

Roman doesn't count, he's real life heel


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Mandy and Sonya don’t even have music.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

They are trying to make Sonya look hotter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Told you guys that women's division was getting really annoying. Like Roman Reigns push type of annoying


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Paige spilling out of her top.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Told you guys that women's division was getting really annoying. Like Roman Reigns push type of annoying


No interesting storylines.  Just a bunch of repetitive meaningless matches.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As much as I like this, it saddens me that Dean is reaching Cena levels of no single heel turn
> 
> Roman doesn't count, he's real life heel



I'd just think Dean would be too neutered as a heel from what he could be and was in the indis   (Unless they made the shield as heels trying to protect their place at the top)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'd just think Dean would be too neutered as a heel from what he could be and was in the indis   (Unless they made the shield as heels trying to protect their place at the top)



Well I'd like to see it just cause I want to see if Dean can get away with more from Vince or not


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Mandy Rose has a great body guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I'd like to see it just cause I want to see if Dean can get away with more from Vince or not



Maybe we'll be lucky and by summer Vince will be too busy in his second attempt at his ego driven one sided blood feud with the NFL that's in his mind and not notice WWE that Hunter can bury Dunn backstage and take control, letting the wrestlers more personal and creative freedom.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean's just happy to be Renee's stay at home husband. 

Samoa Joe and Steve Austin were right about him all along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Dea. Ambrose in this thread said he wanna fuck nia


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As much as you trashed my trash likes , I must say this was well done
> 
> Bury my likes the way WWE buries Ambrose


We all like a little trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Raw 25 finn confronts aj
Finn wins rumble
Finn goes to SD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw 25 finn confronts aj
> Finn wins rumble
> Finn goes to SD



Finger poke of doom 2.0


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Birth of Socko, man that's so long ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dea. Ambrose in this thread said he wanna fuck nia



Nia's a cutie though 

Y u hate on her ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nia's a cutie though
> 
> Y u hate on her ?


She's fat


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

I love McMahon getting attacked at the hospital.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Dean's just happy to be Renee's stay at home husband.
> 
> Samoa Joe and Steve Austin were right about him all along.




To be frank, I know someone who lives that way and that shit ain't funny . 

So Joe and you can fuck off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's fat



Scott Steiner is that you?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Booker doesn’t give a darn about the cruiserweight title match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

They are killing the crowd with this break.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

I don’t like Matt Hardy.  This gimmick is goofy.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like Matt Hardy.  This gimmick is goofy.



A lot of people love it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Fuck this commercial.  Shows people shooting tigers!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Hopefully Hawkins wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

I don't know about that Matt's new theme 

I liked the original piano version better. Damn new theme producers always gotta add stupid  techno or derp music


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

What a brutal raw this has been. I may go to bed early.  Yikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Elias is killing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

WWE needs to understand that part of Matt's gimmick is that he wasn't just doing the same thing over and over.

Stop being so fucking predictable E and actually let Matt shoot in other places

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Miz came back with a different hairstyle.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Jizz came back to promote The Marine 78.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Miz is the only one in the company that can make that rubbish passable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

nice to see Anderson bring up his smoking hot asian wife


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What a brutal raw this has been. I may go to bed early.  Yikes.


Girl, Bye


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

New year new rukia


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm out too.

I'll be playing Injustice 2 for whoever wants to get their ass handed to em.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm out too.
> 
> I'll be playing Injustice 2 for whoever wants to get their ass handed to em.



Which system?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Girl, Bye


I would fuck Cameron in a heart beat.  It would be an enthusiastic fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm out too.
> 
> I'll be playing Injustice 2 for whoever wants to get their ass handed to em.


I'm the best in the world.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Which system?


PS4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> PS4


aww dammit.

I was looking forward to the lulzy ass whippings since I really suck with fighting actual players


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

No reaction for Cedric Alexander.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> aww dammit.
> 
> I was looking forward to the lulzy ass whippings since I really suck with fighting actual players


I will be getting DBZ Fighters for XBOX when it comes out so I gladly whoop das ass with Ultimate Gohan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I will be getting DBZ Fighters for XBOX when it comes out so I gladly whoop das ass with Ultimate Gohan.



I gotta ask , is there a ton of combinations when it comes to DBZ fighting games?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask , is there a ton of combinations when it comes to DBZ fighting games?


Depends on which DBz fighting game.

The new DBZ game will play like traditional old 2D fighter. 

Already getting Street Fighter Alpha 3 flashbacks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Poor Enzo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Wtf just happened


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks like Enzo might have a broken leg or ankle.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Enzo deserves credit for catching Cedric on that flip.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Damn.  25th anniversary raw has a lit lineup.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Yep Movement tomorrow night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Dog nia got the long pigtails that u can pull while fucking her doggy stylr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Booker T looks exhausted.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Booker T looks exhausted.


He's as tired of this shit as we are.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

I don’t think anything has been good so far tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

You think Titus and Crews take turns on Dana or do they go at her at the same time?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

The Bar is taking on the Primetime Players 2?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Bar lost to Titus Worldwide!? WHAT!? WHAT!? WHAT!?
WHO BOOKES THIS SHIT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

If you were going to have Bar lose then why not The Revival?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

I hate this Raw.  Mandy Rose looking hot is the only good thing so far.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You think Titus and Crews take turns on Dana or do they go at her at the same time?


Probably at the same time just like in muh pornos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Depends on which DBz fighting game.
> 
> The new DBZ game will play like traditional old 2D fighter.
> 
> Already getting Street Fighter Alpha 3 flashbacks.



OH nice.  Old school fighting games tended to have a more fun arcade style.



Also Stone Cold in two weeks Raw ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably at the same time just like in muh pornos.



Titus has a wife though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Titus has a wife though


Titus already got clout with the likes of Sasha, Bliss, etc...
Man don't give a darn.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Titus has a wife though


He cheatin on her, that's a porno for another day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

fuck why can't we get to the actual entertaining week of wrestling already?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Titus already got clout with the likes of Sasha, Bliss, etc...
> Man don't give a darn.


HE NEEDS TO SHARE GODDAMMIT! 

I need a mercy waifu of Dana or Mickie dammit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck why can't we get to the actual entertaining week of wrestling already?


They are saving everything for the anniversary show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Fuck this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He cheatin on her, that's a porno for another day.



That's sad 

Then again I don't blame him when there's a bunch of hot women around


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Boring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HE NEEDS TO SHARE GODDAMMIT!
> 
> I need a mercy waifu of Dana or Mickie dammit


Dana got that look where she could play a milf perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Segment got interesting now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2018)

JESUS christ Brawn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dana got that look where she could play a milf perfectly.


She also could pull off a French maid


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dog nia got the long pigtails that u can pull while fucking her doggy stylr


She probably eat the dick great too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If you were going to have Bar lose then why not The Revival?


I don't mind wwe trying to make other teams legit.

Long plan is probably to make the club n titius world wide legit these next few weeks for a tag elimination chamber match

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Kurt Angle should suspend Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't mind wwe trying to make other teams legit.
> 
> Long plan is probably to make the club n titius world wide legit these next few weeks for a tag elimination chamber match


Tag Chamber Match could work.
Ryno and Slater
JJ and Rollins
Bar
Revival
Titus Worldwide
Good Brothers
Would be a good match. I see the logic and I do agree that a more credible looking division is good. It just looks bad because Bar have a title match soon so you want them to look as credible as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

If they just destroy each other all match at the rumble I'm in


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

d-did I just witness Brawn Strongman commit murder?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

this crowd sucks 

that was a holy shit moment

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tag Chamber Match could work.
> Ryno and Slater
> JJ and Rollins
> Bar
> ...




True. I don't see any problem in it tho since the bar wont be winning at the bar. I see Rollins n Jordan holding until at least the chamber until they either break up to face off at mania or dean returns  which it seems Jordan vs Seth at mania imo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Time to split the Bar?  They have been a team for over a year.  I think Smackdown is thin talent wise.  Ship Cesaro over there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Crazy rhyno still wrestling in 2018

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Rhyno is pretty fit too tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> d-did I just witness Brawn Strongman commit murder?



You ask as if it was the first time or even second or third time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You ask as if it was the first time or even second or third time.



Guessing the police are too scared to deal with him 

Plus he actually knows how to use guns


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Time to split the Bar?  They have been a team for over a year.  I think Smackdown is thin talent wise.  Ship Cesaro over there.



Doesn't Shemus have like a year tops before he needs to take a retirement or break due to his condition?

Cena vs Joe rivalry confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Hyped for Joe/Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Raw 25 pretty much guaranteed to be above 3 million for most of the night


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

What was that racist  shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If you were going to have Bar lose then why not The Revival?


Fuck the revival


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Good.  Finally Asuka looked vulnerable.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HE NEEDS TO SHARE GODDAMMIT!
> 
> I need a mercy waifu of Dana or Mickie dammit


a-hem


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm still confused. Who is WWE Champion if Sami and KO win? Whoever gets the pin like when KO and Y2J beat Reigns for the US Title? Or will they share it like Laycool did?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Jason Jordan is really heeling it up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean somewhere doing coke


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

You know what.  Good for Anderson and Gallows.  They were selling Sasha Banks merch three weeks ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean somewhere doing coke



I-I'm not *whips nose clean* I-It's just sugar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Like nothing gigantic happen on this raw besides the announcement of this main event but there's a lot of news from this show IMO from the mix tag to the raw anniversary to the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like nothing gigantic happen on this raw besides the announcement of this main event but there's a lot of news from this show IMO from the mix tag to the raw anniversary to the rumble


Joe seems like Cena's Wrestlemania opponent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe seems like Cena's Wrestlemania opponent.


To early to tell. Could be just stirring shit up for the rumble but that was noteworthy and should be discussed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

So now Seth's finisher is called Revolution Knee?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

lol Jason Jordan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Balor Club's chemistry won out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

They are actually doing great work with Jordan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Reigns has so many enemies. Miz, Joe, Braun, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2018)

Miz looking like Alex Riley with that haircut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns has so many enemies. Miz, Joe, Braun, etc...



Add Jordan to that too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reigns has so many enemies. Miz, Joe, Braun, etc...


self proclaimed big dawg.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2018)

Finn winning the rumble huh


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe seems like Cena's Wrestlemania opponent.



Nah Joe is going to be Cena's opponent leading up to the elimination chamber.  Then Cena is going Smackdown.  At least according to his known schedule.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2018)

Jordan storyline going somewhere. 

Just don't know where.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jordan storyline going somewhere.
> 
> Just don't know where.



Jordan vs Seth WM I would bet as a throw away early match, after Seth and Roman get fed up with him or he snaps and turns on Seth at Royal Rumble title match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2018)

Just got back from law school prep class. Interesting that they did Balor vs. Roman and them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

Cena
Finn
Joe
Orton
Naka
Woken Matt
Bray
Roman ofc


going off those names alone its a pretty stacked rumble. 
Will be a overall good rumble booking wise imo.
But it will be overlooked and forgotten if Roman/Cena win and no big surprises.
Sounds simple but WWE has a history of having a enjoyable rumble then being labeled trash because of the main exponents of what people determine the rumble being successful or not

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

The rest of the card sucks.

We had Reigns/Owens and Cena/AJ last year.  Those two matches saved the PPV tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena
> Finn
> Joe
> Orton
> ...



Well can't see Roman winning because of Elimination Chamber would be much better for the number 1 contender.  Winner is almost certainly be a Smackdown person.  Naka isn't a bad outside bet, Cena is favourite though the boring choice.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Cena, Joe, Balor, Reigns, Miz, Rusev.  All solid choices.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The rest of the card sucks.
> 
> We had Reigns/Owens and Cena/AJ last year.  Those two matches saved the PPV tbh.


Well the focus is on two rumble matches this year so the matches are there to fill time or to continue a story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Well can't see Roman winning because of Elimination Chamber would be much better for the number 1 contender.  Winner is almost certainly be a Smackdown person.  Naka isn't a bad outside bet, Cena is favourite though the boring choice.



Wouldn't be surprised if Balor wins and goes to SD. I mean they haven't brought up weather you can jump brands or not but I wouldn't put it past them to randomly throw it up outta nowhere.

I just see Balor finally having the Balor club and pinning Seth tonight in the main event as a eye brow raising moment because we are 3 weeks from the rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

I legit think that Roman wins the Rumble

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Best Raw in years!!

Woken Matt debut
Enzo getting his ass whooped
The Balor Club winning
Braun burying Brock
Miz comeback
Miz burying Roman Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Best Raw in years!!
> 
> Woken Matt debut
> Enzo getting his ass whooped
> ...


Stop just stop Romans winning the universal at Mania. Just accept it so you can move on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stop just stop Romans winning the universal at Mania. Just accept it so you can move on.



Baylor will win the Rumble you nerd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2018)

Wouldn't be surprised if the dirtsheets about Vince not being high on Balor was all a work.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I legit think that Roman wins the Rumble



Has the highest betting odds, along with John Cena. I think they're crazy enough to do it, unless they have Braun take the belt off Lesnar or something weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

That green vest the Miz was wearing.  I thought the Spirit Squad was attacking Roman for a sec.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Has the highest betting odds, along with John Cena. I think they're crazy enough to do it, unless they have Braun take the belt off Lesnar or something weird.



this has been redone for like a thousand times. they need to try something. roman is stuck on mid card. he will never go beyond that again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this has been redone for like a thousand times. they need to try something. roman is stuck on mid card. he will never go beyond that again.


Is your brother main eventing Mania?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

Pwinisder saying Joe is hurt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is your brother main eventing Mania?



no. he doesn't have plans to go for another title hunt at mania. he was considering of doing a match with Taker, but the latter is in no condition to go inside the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> no. he doesn't have plans to go for another title hunt at mania. he was considering of doing a match with Taker, but the latter is in no condition to go inside the ring.


But he is getting title #17 in the future right? He has to.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pwinisder saying Joe is hurt.


FUCK
Who has to die because of this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pwinisder saying Joe is hurt.



how???


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But he is getting title #17 in the future right? He has to.



no. that will be his last reign as WWE champ. John is happy as a part timer coz he can spend more time with Nikki and do some more movies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 9, 2018)

Actually calling BS on Joe being legit injured. I think its a fake so he can do his VA stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Baylor will win the Rumble you nerd




Brah you're hurting yourself by ignoring the fact babygurl is main eventing Mania again.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Not happy with the Joe injury.  He keeps getting hurt in the middle of major pushes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 9, 2018)

Joe is gonna get an injury prone label stamped on him like Wade Barrett did.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2018)

please tell me joe being hurt is fake news!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is gonna get an injury prone label stamped on him like Wade Barrett did.


RIP main event Joe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Nakamura and Natalya.  What a boring fucking team!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

The entrance cats


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Raw teams are so much better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

One of Sashas friends on Twitter is complaining that some of the guys on NXT get paid better than the women on the main roster. Then shes doing stupid shit like trying to compare that Nikki Bella has more followers than Brock Lesnar on twitter and just goes off about men in wrestling being paid more.

Like imagine thinking Alicia Fox should be paid the same amount as Cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2018)

Nia and Enzo are the perfect match!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2018)

Damn news about Joe sucks. Character was building momentum on television.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn news about Joe sucks. Character was building momentum on television.



Yeah sucks........not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

For real though, Joe was fucking fire . Also I saw his foot injury on WWE so I'm not sure it's actually a real injury but time off like @Lord Trollbias  said

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Joe and Miz. The only two guys that can cut a promo on that show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe and Miz. The only two guys that can cut a promo on that show.



only ones that don't have daddy Vince forcing them to cut shitty ass promos cause babyfaced can't be cool.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Weird way to start Smackdown.  I want to give them credit for doing something different for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

This aj promo horrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This aj promo horrible


That bad booking line is going to get him in trouble too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Pretty dead crowd for Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Spectators get fucking entrances???

This is so fucking stupid!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty dead crowd for Becky.



Pretty dead crowd for Sasha, Bayley, and Paige too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Women's wrestling in WWE cooled off in 2017.  Not nearly as hot as it was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Everything cooled off in 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Awful match.

Timing way off between Ruby and Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Fuck the main event!

They tweaked a match we have seen twenty times already!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Terrible Smackdown so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm turning it off.  This is the B show.  No one good on this roster.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm turning it off.  This is the B show.  No one good on this roster.



Lmao good thing I didn' tune in then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmao good thing I didn' tune in then.



tell rukia to shut his ass up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2018)

vince trying to bury rusev


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

Liv hit Nia with a fat joke!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

It was jaw dropping how bad that Smackdown was.  Especially since Braun threw a grappling hook last night!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

> _Keller’s Analysis: Yawn. No show in WWE history may have felt more canned and scripted and antiseptic and without any human emotional qualities this one. It’s bland, flat, stretched thin, and almost unwatchable.) [c]_


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> vince trying to bury rusev


Rusev sucks!  He can't even beat the fucking Fashion Files????  Are you serious?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2018)

Shane buried Sami and KO. He really is like Vince


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev sucks!  He can't even beat the fucking Fashion Files????  Are you serious?!


Vince trying to bury Rusev Day already. smh this why no one really over anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince trying to bury Rusev Day already. smh this why no one really over anymore.


Youre not allowed to get over on your own dammit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

Nakamura and Nattie is easily the worst in-ring team in WWE history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2018)

PWR Show made it's first video in months for anyone interested. It's a pretty awesome show. The guy who co-hosts, David Herro, is really good friends with a ton of people in the industry and worked with Dreamer on a recent show. He's not in this video sadly. Al Snow shows up regularly in their other vids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Youre not allowed to get over on your own dammit


He did WHAT on his own?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He did WHAT on his own?!


Perfect picture says all that needs to be said


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He did WHAT on his own?!


That's a weird ass mind set he has but I guess u gotta be super fucking crazy to be where he's at in life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Hearing Cody n young bucks hosting their event September 1st.

Don't know if its true or not but I don't even think bryan contract ends yet.

So does this mean bryan is staying with the E?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

Bischoff is gonna be on Raw!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Cody n young bucks hosting their event September 1st.
> 
> Don't know if its true or not but I don't even think bryan contract ends yet.
> 
> So does this mean bryan is staying with the E?



That's also during the middle of PWG Battle of Los Angeles. So like half the indy guys they would probably want to use won't even be available. I wonder what arena they're going to use.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2018)

FFS Vince just push Rusev. What's the worst that could happen? Man is good in ring. Has a good look. Is decent on the mic and is low-key funny AF and got himself over. What more do you want you senile bastard?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

The Fashion Police needed to win that match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

Rusev Day will go 50/50 with Fashion Files.  That way no one gets over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2018)

fashion police could squash mojo tbh

rusev day needs to be untouchable


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

Mojo is the best heel on Smackdown tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Mojo be dropping heat on his flip phone.
He trash like everyone else on the scripts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's also during the middle of PWG Battle of Los Angeles. So like half the indy guys they would probably want to use won't even be available. I wonder what arena they're going to use.


unless they have cm punk this will be a major flop.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

Hyped for the Mixed Match Challenge!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Austin Aries won the TNA title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

Aries will leave the company for being difficult to work with like he has with every other company he ever has.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

They need a new guy that they can build and get over organically.  *Right now* people just think WWE when they see Aries.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Dakota Kai lost in about 45 seconds on NXT tonight dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

When finn wins the rumble>>>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When finn wins the rumble>>>>>


 
If Roman wins I feel you're going to flip out immensely


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

Smh can't you guys respect women for once? 

They aren't just here to suck dick and make food you know 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Roman wins I feel you're going to flip out immensely



Here's my logic.

-they can do the switch brand gimmick

- Vince didn't think finn was over enough to face brock but honestly it was probably a save

-he finally formed with the clubs a few weeks before rumble

- he pinned a top guy like Seth

- those two statements above make it seem like he's getting a push but there is nothing on raw for him to get a push to unless miz wins the ic title back and he takes it off miz

- Dave said Its going around cena is facing someone bigger than aj aka most likely taker

- the fast lane main event makes sense if this happening with all of sami KO naka and Orton being it it which will most likely lead to orton vs naka at mania

- wwe would be fools to have roman booed heavily in the same place he was booed heavily the first Time.


Just my guess tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Here's my logic.
> 
> -they can do the switch brand gimmick
> 
> ...



It's sound but I get the feeling he's more gonna win the IC title and Anderson and Gallows are gonna win the tag team and then join up with AJ around post Raw mania.

The Seth pin was to give him some momentum and continue the Jason Jordan storyline which I don't see a good pay off for.

WWE are fools though. The only time they realized that Roman winning was not good for the Rumble, they had HHH vs Dean for the final two and they didn't capitalize on the then hot babyface Ambrose cause their stubbornness to have Roman be the face of the place was what they wanted.

I don't trust them having anyone other than Cena, Orton, or Roman winning it. I can't grasp why others aren't as suspicious as me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's sound but I get the feeling he's more gonna win the IC title and Anderson and Gallows are gonna win the tag team and then join up with AJ around post Raw mania.
> 
> The Seth pin was to give him some momentum and continue the Jason Jordan storyline which I don't see a good pay off for.
> 
> ...




When I say they won't be fools they won't put roman in a losing/booing situation by having him win the rumble again in a hostile Philly crowd when he can just win the ec match since lesnar won't be there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir Dakota Kai lost in about 45 seconds on NXT tonight dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When I say they won't be fools they won't put roman in a losing/booing situation by having him win the rumble again in a hostile Philly crowd when he can just win the ec match since lesnar won't be there.



I guess but honestly I don't trust them 

You gotta admit part of you is a bit weary of the result


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2018)

Undertaker better fucking stay retired.  WWE better not blow his send off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2018)

I already told you guys that John wont be wrestling Taker. Old Evil is too old and broken to wrestle. John said he might face Kurt Angle.

Finn Baylor winning the rumble and the biggest WM of all time is going to be epic! Imagine a vanilla midget like him winning the gold just like what happened to Daniel Bryan years ago!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

I just read that Paige won’t be cleared in time for the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

And her lackeys have the flu.

Also omega vs Jericho got 5 stars


Jericho a goat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Did you guys listen to Talk is Jericho this week?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

5 stars? 

thats 4 stars at best. Omega didn't even pull some epic moves during the match except that one winged angel on the chair


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Well it does prove that Meltzer has gotten really lenient with his ratings.  Or he has a new Japan bias.

It was a fun match.  Jericho/HBK was much better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Okada vs Naito for me was 4.5stars. i felt like there's something missing.. probably the number of dropkicks Okada executed. he only used the dropkick like twice in the whole match 

the sequence of reversing finishers was also not as exciting as during vs Omega. but that final atomic buster was fucking epic!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

Jericho/Omega is a five star match if the scale goes to ten stars. That shit was like a typical WWE main event. No way it was better than HBK vs Undertaker or any other WWE match that didn't get five stars.

Meltzer a weeb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

we can't expect any better from WWE stars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

Even Jinder had better matches with AJ than Jericho did

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Jiren was designed to be best carried by superstars like AJ


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

Seems like its taker vs cena. That leaves roman, naka, or finn to win the rumble.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

why are you still pushing that WAD?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why are you still pushing that WAD?


As of today its being reported its taker vs cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

its false advertisement. wwe is doing this so a lot of people would watch it live. john doesn't have it in his heart anymore to go back in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

I heard it's Cena vs Kurt Angle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyways....


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

seriously? why are they doing another brock vs roman again this year?

why the fuck are they always doing this kind of stunt? no one wants to see another roman title reign. why can't they just accept that roman reigns sucks ass and will never be over positively with the crowd? he's the worst main event wrestler of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

How you going to say that we just just witnessed Jinder Mahal


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

Roman has been getting hella cheers lately.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

Romans a flop thats it. He's pretty good. Just not the number 1 guy. Would most likely kill the heel scene if he was allowed too. That moment after mania was fire last year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

Roman is absolutely the number one guy right now. You don't main event four WMs because you're just happy to be there.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Romans a flop thats it. He's pretty good. Just not the number 1 guy. Would most likely kill the heel scene if he was allowed too. That moment after mania was fire last year.



Vince doesn't consider him a flop. In fact the Shield reunion did what it needed to do, and that was protect Roman. Now that Ambrose is gone though, he's getting boo'd again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

I was about to shit all over Mania.  Then I remembered that I bought tickets to the show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How you going to say that we just just witnessed Jinder Mahal



Jinder did a tremendous job with him being heel. He's the best heel in years. No one has ever generated heat than Jinder did. 

Roman is a scrub. why do they keep shoving this bastard down our throats? 

both Roman and Brock need to go. we need a new champion. anyone from Joe, Baylor, Cesaro and Braun would do. 

anyone EXCEPT Brock and Roman. fuck these two


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Jinder did a tremendous job with him being heel. He's the best heel in years. No one has ever generated heat than Jinder did.
> 
> Roman is a scrub. why do they keep shoving this bastard down our throats?
> 
> ...



Even Dean Ambrose?  

Or is he the exception to everyone's deserving rules


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Even Dean Ambrose?
> 
> Or is he the exception to everyone's deserving rules



dean ambrose is way worse than roman. dean doesn't even do anything worthwhile when he's there. he just works there to get paid. he lacks passion and shit. he can't even wrestle a decent match. he's more suited with backyard no rules wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> dean ambrose is way worse than roman. dean doesn't even do anything worthwhile when he's there. he just works there to get paid. he lacks passion and shit. he can't even wrestle a decent match. he's more suited with backyard no rules wrestling





You're dead to me 

I hope Roman wins the title at Mania by beating Joe, Brock, AJ, and Nakamura

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're dead to me
> 
> I hope Roman wins the title at Mania by beating Joe, Brock, AJ, and Nakamura



Braun is going to pave the way for Baylor to win the title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

Joe is fat and injury prone. He's done.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is fat and injury prone. He's done.



Fat Wyatt and Fat Joe were never cut for this kind of pressure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun is going to pave the way for Baylor to win the title


Braun >>> vanilla midget


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Braun >>> vanilla midget



Vanilla Midget won a WWE universal championship. Braun has nothing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince doesn't consider him a flop. In fact the Shield reunion did what it needed to do, and that was protect Roman. Now that Ambrose is gone though, he's getting boo'd again


Vince is old and senile

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 11, 2018)

I heard rumors that Fox might want to buy WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

If UFC goes somewhere else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Vanilla Midget won a WWE universal championship. Braun has nothing



Very true


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Becky gonna get revenge on Alexa!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Picks:

Banks/Balor (Raw)
Miz/Asuka (Raw)
Bliss/Strowman (Raw)
Naomi/Jimmy Uso (Smackdown)
Elias/Bayley (Raw)
Roode/Flair (Smackdown)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Fox buying WWE would be interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho/Omega is a five star match if the scale goes to ten stars. That shit was like a typical WWE main event. No way it was better than HBK vs Undertaker or any other WWE match that didn't get five stars.
> 
> Meltzer a weeb.


Nah that shit was way better than the usual WWE main event I've seen in the last few years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Can't say I've seen Omega vs Jericho yet but Meltzer is a big of a  dork when it comes to NJPW .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

Meltzer is a dope.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't say I've seen Omega vs Jericho yet but Meltzer is a big of a  dork when it comes to NJPW .


Cause everything japanese is better! Follow the way of the weeb!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cause everything japanese is better! Follow the way of the weeb!!!!


but American everything > Japanese

MURIKA FUCK YEA!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cause everything japanese is better! Follow the way of the weeb!!!!



but it is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

I had a Japanese teacher tell me one day that he finds it hilarious how people in this country idolise Japan while in their country , they don't care about US 

I told him it's cause people here only care about the anime industry.

He laughed and said yeah pretty much .

That day I realized how sad weebs are


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but American everything > Japanese
> 
> MURIKA FUCK YEA!


Except in cartoons. Merica gets torched there.

And cartoons is all that matters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Except in cartoons. Merica gets torched there.
> 
> And cartoons is all that matters.



If Murica comics = creation of manga

Murica cartoons = creation of anime


therefore Murika wins again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

WWE found a role for Zach Ryder guys!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Murica comics = creation of manga
> 
> Murica cartoons = creation of anime
> 
> ...


Created the golden age of cartoons and then somehow got passed up by the japanese decades later in TV anime storytelling quality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Created the golden age of cartoons and then somehow got passed up by the japanese decades later in TV anime storytelling quality.




Smh you're not real American , go home you foreigner! 

I was joking, I kinda stop watching most American shows now and only watch Animu.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose what team you got in the Mixed Match Challenge dude?  Have you filled out your bracket yet??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose what team you got in the Mixed Match Challenge dude?  Have you filled out your bracket yet??


Strowman and Alexa Bliss easily


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2018)

3 days, 20 hours until Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually only a small percentage of us are obsessed with Japan because of Anime.
A majority of America don't give a darn unless its about America and that's why people hate us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm drunk af.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Strowman and Alexa Bliss easily

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn.  I almost forgot how funny Jericho was in 2016-2017.  Really enjoying the videos on YouTube right now.


----------



## teddy (Jan 12, 2018)

hhadsjk22

posting in case someone has a dream


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2018)

Meltzer victim blaming a women who said she was sexually assaulted. 

Dude too busy jerking it to Omega matches to be a decent human being.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

WWE is for idiots when you think about it.
I'm an idiot

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2018)

Meltzer gave Jay White vs Tanahashi 3 3/4*

The fuck outta here with that bullshit. Jay White is the worst wrestler in Japan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE is for idiots when you think about it.
> I'm an idiot



i guess were all idiots


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Going around WWE won't clear Paige from her last injury.
She's done.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Going around WWE won't clear Paige from her last injury.
> She's done.


RIP Absolution

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige retiring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> RIP Absolution


Now Mandy Rose can be fired now and go be an instagram pornstar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Now Mandy Rose can be fired now and go be an instagram pornstar.


I mean Paige can join her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandy Rose needs to become a camgirl like Sunny did, so I can Skype her for private shows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha's dumb ass retired Paige

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 12, 2018)

damn, that sucks for Paige

WWE should bring back AJ to lead the group


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

teddy said:


> Link removed
> 
> posting in case someone has a dream


Don't worry guys , I'll write a storyline where Vince McMahon belittles Roman and says AJ styles is best wrestler ever and call him the Big Cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE is for idiots when you think about it.
> I'm an idiot



NJPW is for wannabe weebs when you think about it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Paige need to hit up dogfart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NJPW is for wannabe weebs when you think about it


How?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

I hate this news about Paige guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How?



I'm sorry I'm just bored. Sometimes my jokes are shite 


Also Sasha Tanks fucking over Paige now will bring in the wrath of Juice Man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha and Seth needa be a team now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sasha and Seth needa be a team now.



They should be called Team Botchers.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha's dumb ass retired Paige


Sasha more unsafe than pre-injury Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha needs to be buried.

Give her the male treatment of what happens when you fuck up


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2018)

Aww poor Paige. I wonder if there' an on air creative role that she can still have...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Aww poor Paige. I wonder if there' an on air creative role that she can still have...


I hope so.  Dunno though.  Maybe they can keep her on TV short term somehow?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope so.  Dunno though.  Maybe they can keep her on TV short term somehow?



Yeah maybe they can make a pseudo management position under GM..Or have her in some capacity on NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn’t need a press release announcing Dana Brooke for the Rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2018)

Lmao fake news

Sasha might be in shit now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

“Smart” fans turned on Sasha a long time ago.  She needs to turn heel to become popular again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying to get Car Insurance and these quotes man 
You get a speeding ticket once and another ticket for not signaling and these bastards will charge you and arm and leg for bloody insurance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Vanguard1 is back!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

What do you drive?  A 911 or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh and Paiges injury basically killed any chance Daniel had at wrestling at WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What do you drive?  A 911 or something?


Nah I meant Broken Matt's ally you insolent mule


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What do you drive?  A 911 or something?


2007 Chevy Cobalt


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa better watch her back.  Yikes!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa better watch her back.  Yikes!


The fans have turned on Banks . Good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane is banged up too.  The best ability is availability guys.


I think WWE needs to go get the young indie talents now.  Not later when they have a ton of wear and tear.  Blanchard and Storm.  What are you waiting for WWE?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

WWE needs to deliver on Raw 25.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

187/mo to drive a fucking car. I want to die.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

You must have an awful driving record.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

You are as dangerous on the road as Sasha Banks is in a wrestling ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t need a press release announcing Dana Brooke for the Rumble.


Titus Worldwide paving ways for people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are as dangerous on the road as Sasha Banks is in a wrestling ring.


Zero accidents shut up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 12, 2018)

Dana has earned that press release

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dana has earned that press release



Whelp guess I found Seths next target after Titties Worldwide is done with her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

We just have to make it through the weekend.  And it will be Monday night before we know it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We just have to make it through the weekend.  And it will be Monday night before we know it.


Lets hope this weekend never ends then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa tapping out for like the 100th time in the last year at yet another random ass house show.  Ffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lets hope this weekend never ends then.


It gets us one week closer to best wrasslin week doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrestling is hot right now.  At least for the next 3 months.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

I watch this once in a while guys:


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

nobody wanna see that bitch as gm.

have her as a manger for mustache moutain or a guy who cant talk


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you talking about Paige?  Paige is a better talker than most of the roster.  And I feel like Maryse and Zelina have proven that it can work.  So yeah.  Paige should definitely be a manager for someone.  At least until her movie comes out and until her contract expires.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you talking about Paige?  Paige is a better talker than most of the roster.  And I feel like Maryse and Zelina have proven that it can work.  So yeah.  Paige should definitely be a manager for someone.  At least until her movie comes out and until her contract expires.


we need more managers anyways


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2018)

Have her manager for Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Like 15 people have the flu.  So there was a really weird lineup at WWE Amarillo tonight.  Mumps, flu, walkouts.  What is going on with this company?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Like 15 people have the flu.  So there was a really weird lineup at WWE Amarillo tonight.  Mumps, flu, walkouts.  What is going on with this company?


This is what happens when you aren't keeping your employees happy and healthy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also Sasha Tanks fucking over Paige now will bring in the wrath of Juice Man



I legit went Super Saiyan when I read the news.

Fuck Sasha Banks as the most over rated spot money of her generation.

Fuck Sasha Banks' receding hairline.

Uncle Ruckus was right about these black females putting all of those toxic avenger chemicals in their hair.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I legit went Super Saiyan when I read the news.
> 
> Fuck Sasha Banks as the most over rated spot money of her generation.
> 
> ...


Dat burial


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 13, 2018)

Nose-Sempai taught me well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I legit went Super Saiyan when I read the news.
> 
> Fuck Sasha Banks as the most over rated spot money of her generation.
> 
> ...


Sasha gonna be rockin the Hulkamania bandana in a couple of years to cover up her Hulk Hogan hairline.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 13, 2018)

Sasha Banks is a retarded slut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Nose-Sempai taught me well.


I even felt that last one


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 13, 2018)

I just realized because of that fucking dick faced cunt Sasha Banks, Paige will never compete in the first ever Women's Royal Rumble. 

We won't get to see Absoultion turn Asuka into their lesbian sex slave at Wrestlemania.

I want Banks to get legit crippled.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Sasha is reckless.  That’s a fact.  She either gets hurt or her opponent gets hurt during her matches.  And I think it’s because she is obsessed with trying to “steal the show”.  So there is a higher degree of difficulty in her matches.  And she tries to make her moves look more real.

And Alexa, Charlotte, Emma, and Paige have all paid the price.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

When is Cass coming back?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is reckless.  That’s a fact.  She either gets hurt or her opponent gets hurt during her matches.  And I think it’s because she is obsessed with trying to “steal the show”.  So there is a higher degree of difficulty in her matches.  And she tries to make her moves look more real.
> 
> And Alexa, Charlotte, Emma, and Paige have all paid the price.


I think she's folded or almost folded herself a few times now too. She's sloppy as fuck.



Rukia said:


> When is Cass coming back?


Unless he's improving his promo skills during this time I don't really care when he comes back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Cass is tall though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cass is tall though.


What is this 1988?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

The HHH way isn't working.  I'm nervous asf about WWE without Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The HHH way isn't working.  I'm nervous asf about WWE without Vince.


The Vince way barely works, dude was chasing everyone away to UFC in 2006.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

I think they need to change the women’s rumble match.  Eliminations shouldn’t be over the top rope only.  Some of these women and especially the surprise entrants aren’t able to take that type of a bump.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Also, Cass is really good at doing promotional work and never embarrasses the company!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Like 15 people have the flu.  So there was a really weird lineup at WWE Amarillo tonight.  Mumps, flu, walkouts.  What is going on with this company?



With the flu we've been over due a pandemic level for a while.  Aussie flu seems to be the pandemic level flu that happens usually every 20 - 30 years.  Is mild but has spread.

As for mumps, anti vax groups are likely to blame there.  Didn't vaccinate their kids, take their infected children to a house show, everyone carries.

Walkouts.  Cody is showing you can make money outside WWE.  Now if NJPW gets a decent TV deal in the US and can market expect more.  If this happens also expect Vince to take the safety mits off and do what is necessary to remain number 1.  Even if that means telling Mattel to go fuck itself and try attitude era 2.0 with scripts ripped up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm passionately against the Undertaker ever wrestling again.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Thoughts on Cody.  I don't look at him right now and think that the WWE mishandled him that badly.  He's not as good as a lot of guys in that company.

I think actual indie wrestling fans view him as a guy that has been overpushed post-WWE.

He's basically a poor mans Miz with his current gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think they need to change the women’s rumble match.  Eliminations shouldn’t be over the top rope only.  Some of these women and especially the surprise entrants aren’t able to take that type of a bump.


I was thinking about how some of these women are gonna injure themselves in this royal rumble match and how it wasn't to great an idea if they include the aliyahs and liv morgans.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

If Asuka/Rousey is the Mania plan.  I would prefer that they go the Goldberg route.  Asuka eliminates Rousey and wins the Rumble.  Rousey wins the title at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2018)

Should have just left the ring and legit retired after that. Rofl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Mark is a hall of famer imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2018)

Guy put 20+ years into the company, wasn't always main event and had to put up with some shitty story lines (Mae young one).  His dedication and some of his better feuds demand that he be in HoF.  Maybe not headline but just below one of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

48 hours until Raw.  I hope you guys are loaded up on snacks and supplies.  This is gonna be epic asf!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2018)

Mark Henry Sexual Chocolate gimmick was top tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Old School Raw baby.


Crowd was too fucking stupid to appreciate what they were witnessing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2018)

Mark Henry seemed like a damn lovable guy.

I really hope he gets into the HOF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Mark Henry Sexual Chocolate gimmick was top tier.


Nia doesn’t like Enzo.  I think Nia and Alexa have a $1 wager to see if Nia can seduce/humiliate him or not.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia doesn’t like Enzo.  I think Nia and Alexa have a $1 wager to see if Nia can seduce/humiliate him or not.



>Nia
>seduce

That cannot be man. Unless you’re both on drugs


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 13, 2018)

Jr made himself the goat with this tweet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

JR must have been hacked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jr made himself the goat with this tweet


That's Kaytlin right?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lets hope this weekend never ends then.




lmao this video is at the side. You can tell Kurt is fighting down a laugh. This shit is hilarious. He also said in, "In my country" when they apparently announced him as from Houston, Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Booker T was a great promo.  He could make the worst writing in the world passable.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

Never forget Booker T’s burial of Bayley!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2018)

Hmm, so it looks like EC3 is done with Impact as his final appearance for the company was taped tonight.   Honestly I've enjoyed watching the guy when he was introduced and how he defined the character over the years.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Guy put 20+ years into the company, wasn't always main event and had to put up with some shitty story lines (Mae young one).  His dedication and some of his better feuds demand that he be in HoF.  Maybe not headline but just below one of them.



Mark probably will have the worst shitty wwe storylines in the entire WWE hof, talking about a guy who was forced to go out and say he was having instinctual relations with his sister to get him to quit the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

I think Sheamus might be done soon.  Sheamus is like a 4-5 time world champion.  But Mark Henry is way ahead of him as a hall of famer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

need rukia to change his name to riku for kingdom hearts fanboys


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Kingdom Hearts hasn't been relevant in like 10 years dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

hey man we making a come back


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2018)

Square Enix just announced another delay for KH3


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Mark probably will have the worst shitty wwe storylines in the entire WWE hof, talking about a guy who was forced to go out and say he was having instinctual relations with his sister to get him to quit the company.


I don't know why they did henry so wrong in his young years. That was when they should have strapped the worlds strongest man name to his back and showcased his strengths. instead they booked him like an average strength sex addict that would even fuck his own sister and the elderly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Sheamus might be done soon.  Sheamus is like a 4-5 time world champion.  But Mark Henry is way ahead of him as a hall of famer.



Hmm I don't know about this. I could see the argument either way


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know why they did henry so wrong in his young years. That was when they should have strapped the worlds strongest man name to his back and showcased his strengths. instead they booked him like an average strength sex addict that would even fuck his own sister and the elderly.



Basically they signed Henry to a 10 year deal worth a million or so, however they soon regretted it as Henry was green as fuck, was causing injuries and was a headache in general. So they literally gave him the worst gimmicks possible so henry would quit on his own terms and thus WWE wouldn't have to pay the rest of his contract. Henry knew he had a good deal and just rolled with it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Basically they signed Henry to a 10 year deal worth a million or so, however they soon regretted it as Henry was green as fuck, was causing injuries and was a headache in general. So they literally gave him the worst gimmicks possible so henry would quit on his own terms and thus WWE wouldn't have to pay the rest of his contract. Henry knew he had a good deal and just rolled with it.


Fuck they should have known he'd be green as fuck tho. What were they thinking that he'd be this natural 5 star wrestler?  
Only thing I can really put fault on him for was he kept getting injured like a few months almost every time after he returned. Shit was annoying as hell since I wanted him to get higher than he did.​


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck they should have known he'd be green as fuck tho. What were they thinking that he'd be this natural 5 star wrestler?
> Only thing I can really put fault on him for was he kept getting injured like a few months almost every time after he returned. Shit was annoying as hell since I wanted him to get higher than he did.​



They probably figured that since he was a big guy, him being green wasn't as big of a deal and they could mold him. They quickly regretted it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> JR must have been hacked.


nah his wife gone and he sick of playing good guy JR finally.



Xiammes said:


> They probably figured that since he was a big guy, him being green wasn't as big of a deal and they could mold him. They quickly regretted it.


shame he was that unteachable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hmm I don't know about this. I could see the argument either way


Sheamus had the better career stats and matches and currently his best run ever but before this Bar run I would have still put Henry above him just from his few good moments(Hall of Pain) being that much better than Sheamus' ones. And for me Henry having more of a 'presence' from 06 onwards as Worlds Strongest Man than Sheamus ever did before recently.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sheamus had the better career stats and matches and currently his best run ever but before this Bar run I would have still put Henry above him just from his few good moments(Hall of Pain) being that much better than Sheamus' ones. And for me Henry having more of a 'presence' from 06 onwards as Worlds Strongest Man than Sheamus ever did before recently.


Fair. Henry does have amazing moments. I think people tend to forget sheamus was a legit top guy back in the day for a while as well. Dudes basically been around for a decade himself.

I won't go to say he's underrated but underappreciated in my book


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2018)

Hideo Itami gets injured every week


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Jason Jordan is doing great heel work right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Vince Russo is right.  He should be invited to the 25th anniversary of Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince Russo is right.  He should be invited to the 25th anniversary of Raw.


Should let him book the episode too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

How are you gonna have the 25th anniversary of Raw without Vince Russo bro?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

> It’s Royal Rumble season, so literally any wrestler who has been out injured with a timeline that could match up is going to be considered a candidate for a surprise return in the Royal Rumble match. In this case, it’s Big Show.





> “Hopefully soon. I had some hip surgery at the end of September, which has been fantastic for me. It’s what they call hip resurfacing, now I gotta nice shiny titanium joint that’s really smooth, and more range of motion, it’s even stronger. I’m just following my physical rehab protocol right now, and making sure all that’s strong and healed up. I gotta give it a few months for the metal to grow into the bone so to speak, so it becomes a more solid unit, then hopefully first of the year I’ll be back of action.”


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How are you gonna have the 25th anniversary of Raw without Vince Russo bro?


Russo helped save wwe from going out of business, bro.
Then helped run WCW out of business.

Surprised he doesn't have his own wing in the hall of fame for those very reasons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Mark is a definite Hall of Famer.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah his wife gone and he sick of playing good guy JR finally.
> 
> 
> shame he was that unteachable.



Things worked out, Henry became a legit legend, more tenure then anything else, but his Hall of Pain is legitimately a high point that alone would rank him above the bottom few rungs of the hall of fame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

Told you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

There are a lot of rumors that Sasha will become the new leader of Absolution.  

It makes sense if Rousey isn’t ready and the original idea was leader of Absolution against Asuka at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2018)

Ugh can't this week go by . I want to see the 25 th Anniversary Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Every Raw is good though tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every Raw is good though tbh.



It's like saying all your trolling posts are good trolling posts. It's a damn lie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't you guys at least like looking at the divas?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> Told you.


From one horsewoman to the next.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> Told you.


Shouldn't have cheated on her with her best friend. Now she's on that Sami Wow Wow grind.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't you guys at least like looking at the divas?


Most of em got weak ass attire nowadays that cover em up or they just aren't nearly as attractive as divas of the past eras.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

AJ and Becky are back together.  But AJ needs to fool his wife.  So you get stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)

AJ is probably kissing Becky right now.  And I'm on an anime message board.  Smfh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 14, 2018)

Sasha needs to get buried like Dlo did for breaking Droz's neck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

wonder if lashley will be back before mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2018)

This is what I'd do after Mania

Smackdown gets
Balor club
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Miz
Apollo Crews
Matt Hardy
Mickie James
Sasha Banks
Peyton Royce
Billie kay
Enzo
Ohno
Roderick Strong


Raw gets
Big Cass Return
Bobby Lashley Return
Jeff Hardy return
Neville Return
AOP
Randy Orton
Almas
Baron Corbin
Carmella
Charlotte
New Day
Fashion Files
Jinder Mahal
Batista if he returns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Its a introduction to a porno scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Wad, you would do another shake-up?  And there is a big problem with your selections.  Raw is the flagship.  But you are clearly making Smackdown out to be the winners in your proposed shakeup.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Sadly I don't think changing talent will do anything. They should keep experimenting with new concepts and see what sticks.

I also wouldn't be entirely against more crossover events or shows. Some of the show and brand exclusive  special events/ppvs are disturbingly dry, especially for Smackdown. 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha needs to get buried like Dlo did for breaking Droz's neck.



About to get the Bailey treatment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I don’t think Smackdown can put on exclusive shows right now.  They definitely need a freshened up roster.

Fastlane is going to suck!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think Smackdown can put on exclusive shows right now.  They definitely need a freshened up roster.
> 
> Fastlane is going to suck!



Yeah it feels worrisomely like WCW. Overextended and not creative. Maybe they signn network deals with development organizations if they need content that badly..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

WWE Title - Orton v Zayn v Owens v Nakamura V Styles

Can you believe it?  This program is still going to be going on in March!!  I’m sick to death of these guys wrestling each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Styles needs to feud with Rusev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Bill Goldberg shouldn't be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE Title - Orton v Zayn v Owens v Nakamura V Styles
> 
> Can you believe it?  This program is still going to be going on in March!!  I’m sick to death of these guys wrestling each other.



Yeah they might want to find a different way to do the events all together. In thinking as opposed to just one Smackdown vs. Raw that they hold more competitive concepts.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Jason Jordan is hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm sorry.  But Goldberg making the hall of fame is just scandalous!  The guy doesn't deserve it at all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Either Eric Bischoff or DDP need to induct Billy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Bischoff should induct someone every year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wad, you would do another shake-up?  And there is a big problem with your selections.  Raw is the flagship.  But you are clearly making Smackdown out to be the winners in your proposed shakeup.


With my selections I was making raw truly the land of the giants


Lesnar
Roman
Batista
Lashley
Big cass
Corbin
Kane
Joe
Maybe a big show surprise a fee times
Braun 
Could easily call someone up like Lars.


Then some guys Like joe can go from universal title to ic title to feud with guess like Jeff, Orton, Elias, Almas, Jason Jordan, etc


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm sorry.  But Goldberg making the hall of fame is just scandalous!  The guy doesn't deserve it at all!


Shut ur trolling ass up old man and change ur name to riku damn it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Goldberg is the greatest wrestler of all time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Goldberg >>>>> flippy monkey shits like AJ and Finn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bill Goldberg shouldn't be in the hall of fame.


nah he should since he's a household name.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldberg >>>>> flippy monkey shits like AJ and Finn



Chill. But he is a legend there is no argument there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Weird how no one is messing with Matt Riddle because of weed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill. But he is a legend there is no argument there.



Sorry I just want it to be next week already 

Fuck this week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah he should since he's a household name.



I was gonna crack on the fact that he's a Falcon but I doubt anyone much gets it here


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was gonna crack on the fact that he's a Falcon but I doubt anyone much gets it here



Goldberg doesn't choke in important games like the current Falcons do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Goldberg doesn't choke in important games like the current Falcons do.



He choked in that match vs William Regal brother!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

How horrible will raw be tonight? Let's make bets bros.

On a scale from 1 to 10


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How horrible will raw be tonight? Let's make bets bros.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10


2 only cause they are saving up their goodies for next week 


Also I gotta ask you guys, seeing as there's plenty of African Americans in this thread, how many of you are ok with Hulk Hogan coming back to WWE if he does?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 2 only cause they are saving up their goodies for next week
> 
> 
> Also I gotta ask you guys, seeing as there's plenty of African Americans in this thread, how many of you are ok with Hulk Hogan coming back to WWE if he does?




I don't care. 


Will be a lot of outrage from people. Mostly fake outrage from people who don't even watch wrestling. That part will be annoying.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm just watching to see Paige-sama give her retirement speech tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm just watching to see Paige-sama give her retirement speech tonight.


she posted a bit ago how she still is gonna try to come back and wrestle but at this point she's gonna get the Daniel Bryan treatment.

Also are you gonna boo Sasha ?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also are you gonna boo Sasha ?


That horse faced prostitute?

I'm giving her the Charlie Hass treatment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> That horse faced prostitute?
> 
> I'm giving her the Charlie Hass treatment.



Oh shit 

That's even crueler than Roman Reigns treatment but lesser than Xpac treatment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He choked in that match vs William Regal brother!



You mean the match where Regal tried to shoot on him and couldn't do a damn thing to move Goldberg before jobbing in three minutes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You mean the match where Regal tried to shoot on him and couldn't do a damn thing to move Goldberg before jobbing in three minutes?


Nah the one where Goldberg got exposed as two moves of doom wrestler


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

So Paige doctor told her to never wrestle again but wwe cleared her and she's hurt a few matches in.


Daniel doctors said he's fine and wwe won't clear him.


Conspiracy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So Paige doctor told her to never wrestle again but wwe cleared her and she's hurt a few matches in.
> 
> 
> Daniel doctors said he's fine and wwe won't clear him.
> ...




To be fair they worried about her mental state due to her break up with El Shitto so they wanted her to focus on wrestling. 

As for Daniel , well the fact they're teasing Shane vs Daniel yet won't pull the trigger shows me they're either scared of lawsuits or Yes Movement. Either way it doesn't matter there's a few months left till he's in ROH or in NJPW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

If there is a Paige retirement speech tonight, I can’t watch it, not live any way.  Too emotional to be honest.  I would rather watch the tape later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

@WhatADrag i agree with the conspiracy theory.  Why has Daniel Bryan not been cleared?  I think WWE deliberately put him on the sideline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll watch to see if it's true or an angle


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Watching Monday Night War on the network again guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If there is a Paige retirement speech tonight, I can’t watch it, not live any way.  Too emotional to be honest.  I would rather watch the tape later.


Why lol Paige didn't even matter.

Besides her debut on the main roster she ain't did shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

So was it confirmed Jordan is hurt?

Paige gone
Joe hurt

Raw taking them bodies


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If there is a Paige retirement speech tonight, I can’t watch it, not live any way.  Too emotional to be honest.  I would rather watch the tape later.


Wussy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Heh, so opening up Raw with Strowman then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

BIG BRAUN


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh shit forgot dean out

And shameus on last legs

This Monday night hospital


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Why are they bringing security out with Angle for Strowman.  The guy has no beef with him.... well he does now.   Interrupting story time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Kurt what are you doing?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

About time Angle gets on Braun for his destruction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

God bless Strowman


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Angle slam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

The fuck.... wow.  So this is how Kurt turns heel. 

And how many time have we seen attempted murder on this show and it ended up with a firing anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh look at that , the crowd's hot for Strongman 

See WWE? When you fucking build a wrestler right, you get the reaction you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Kurt WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Alexa needs a new Mixed Match Challenge partner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.... wow.  So this is how Kurt turns heel.
> 
> And how many time have we seen attempted murder on this show and it ended up with a firing anyway.



Roman gets to murder and not get fired


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh shit finally something interesting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Kurt ensured Braun will kill all of RAW management.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

dammit I wanted to see Strowman whoop that ass and go after Kang  and Brooke Lesnuh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Why wasn't Reigns fired when he tried to murder Braun?
Or Miz, Kane and his Miztourage when they put Braun in a garbage compactor?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kurt ensured Braun will kill all of RAW management.



Have him start with creative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why wasn't Reigns fired when he tried to murder Braun?
> Or Miz, Kane and his Miztourage when they put Braun in a garbage compactor?


I want Orton gone for burning Bray’s house down.  And Corbin gone for trying to kill Ambrose with a forklift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Hugh Jackman.... didn't he legit break Ziggler's jaw that night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why wasn't Reigns fired when he tried to murder Braun?
> Or Miz, Kane and his Miztourage when they put Braun in a garbage compactor?




Miz cause he's Miz and Roman cause Vince would miss him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hugh Jackman.... didn't he legit break Ziggler's jaw that night.


He was one of the few actual enjoyable guest hosts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Strowman about raise hell


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh no!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Braun should just beat the shit out of everyone whenever people have a match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

So Bar gets their win back huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I thought Braun and Kurt were friends during Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Holy shit, that lack of reaction for Titus Brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun should just beat the shit out of everyone whenever people have a match.



Well not everyone only cause if you have him over , hurting the faces would be a backlash. Then again maybe not


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Bar gets their win back huh?


That’s so stupid.  Titus Brand better sweep.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Dana looking good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, that lack of reaction for Titus Brand.


Three people no one cares about get no reaction.  Who would have guessed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, that lack of reaction for Titus Brand.


 
been jobbing for so long, gonna be a long road to fix them but it can be done. 

Just be persistent in putting them over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dana looking good.


Dana second best looking well dressed manager next to Lana

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Why they cover Dana titties


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I think Cesaro and Sheamus split is imminent.  So I really could see Titus Brand winning again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

I'd put Titus over by basically having them beat the tag champs  . Then have them nearly win only to get screwed by other babyfaces and then by heels and then after getting sick of their shit kick both their asses .  

Also allow them to wrestle more frustrated and faster. A bit more hard hitting too.


That's just my idea though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, so Titus Brand gets a win thanks to Jason Jordan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Good match. Smart ending. And now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

So Angle's office is that small.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

NOOOO NO LAYLA


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Honestly that win doesn't help Titus Brand at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, so no Stacie Keibler but then her asking price is a bit high due to being a Clooney ex.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay.  They bringing in some hotties.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so no Stacie Keibler but then her asking price is a bit high due to being a Clooney ex.



She was always a THOT. 

Glad she's not coming back


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Angle fired Braun to fuck with Alexa.  I just know it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Poor Hawkins.   Not sorry for the cake though, would have done the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Choke slam Alexa for not defending you from getting fired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

That was bullshit to Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Fear of God was in that catering guy's eyes. The Cake was not a lie for him tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Also choke slam Sasha stanks for ending Paige 

DO ET STRONGMAN!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

I hate to say this but please let Strowman wreck the cruiserweight segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Fuck this, get the mic off of Olddust right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Goldust sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Speaking of which, I'm wondering if they are going to have a skit between Goldie and his ex next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of which, I'm wondering if they are going to have a skit between Goldie and his ex next week.



Probably will...he'll try to get Asuka jealous


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Just bring in Kurt's ex.  Didn't she have him on his knees begging.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Cruiserweight couldn't be more dead if it tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m using this match as an opportunity to scan some documents for work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

gonna watch Warriors vs Cavaliers.

This shit is god awful


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Braun going to kill Dunn and everybody goes home happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm enjoying this shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this shit


I've enjoyed RAW so far. Braun is always good. The Tag match was good and had a smart ending. The Cruiserweight match was also good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

come on Strongman rekt Dunn and you'll forever be a  hero


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

So Baun is production now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Strowman gonna murder Dunn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Braun can lift a truck but has fucking trouble with going through a door.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Braun stone cold Steve Austin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

That Security Girl was checking Braun out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

YES DESTROY COLE!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

Vince stop telling Cole that what was flipped was a tractor.  It was not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

The fuck is this, Steph writing herself the face now.   She hired back Strowman. 

Well at least Cole went for a ride.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

If after all this Braun doesn't win at RR I'll legitimately be pissed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Rest in Pieces  Michael Cole


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Y2J? Bischoff? Taker? DX? JR and King? Austin? We living good next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Eric Bischoff!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this, Steph writing herself the face now.   She hired back Strowman.
> 
> Well at least Cole went for a ride.



Well if the fact that he can wreck security over and over again  and other people, she probably wrote herself as being smart while Kurt is dumb as fuck more likely.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Classic first hour


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y2J? Bischoff? Taker? DX? JR and King? Austin? We living good next week.


In b4 Naito attacked Jericho on Raw

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Jericho being in a npjw match against Kenny n coming to celebrate raw on some legend shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Those trucks are 12 million dollars!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Some pops for Nia


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

@Rukia
Alexa and Braun winning MMC again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Those trucks are 12 million dollars!



The equipment inside the trailers.  The semis tend to go between $80,000 to $150,000.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe not.  Alexa is the master of eating pins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe not.  Alexa is the master of eating pins.


I thought that was Bray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

AJ Lee submission.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m surprised they are giving this away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

good match so far between Nia and Asuke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice octopus stretch by Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

i feel it.  I really feel like Asuka could lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m surprised they are giving this away.


Its honestly a Mania or Summerslam match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

And Asuka could lose because the Rumble is coming up.  The MMC is coming up.  And her streak complicates her ability to participate in things.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If after all this Braun doesn't win at RR I'll legitimately be pissed.


Braun is going to lose to hhh at mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

This has been both Nia and Asuka's best main roster matches so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun is going to lose to hhh at mania


HHH don't win at Mania no more. Can see HHH screwing Braun at RR now that I think about it. I bet they'll go with Steph rehired Braun to get his hopes up so HHH can crush them by fucking him over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

They really going to end a match like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Nia is done with that leg injury.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

damn that's a nice way to protect both Nia and Asuka


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> They really going to end a match like that.


Yeah, pretty disappointing.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

I think the dreadded X sign was given too.  It might be legit hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

shut up Rukia you know this just means they'll get another match down the road.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Lame finish but I guess it works. Asuka's winning streak continues but Nia didn't "lose" per say.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

On behalf of my partner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol JJ wants to die. Love his cocky shit attitude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lame finish but I guess it works. Asuka's winning streak continues but Nia didn't "lose" per say.


How is it lame? Jesus guys, we always complain about people being buried, and the one time they decide to protect both opponents since it is a Mania or Summerslam match you complain


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Jordan is killing it as a heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

"Rumble the royal rumble"

Jason Jordan is the worst man alive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol JJ fucking up Seth's life and I love it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Jordan being a good partner by having Seth wrestle a non-challenge like that vanilla midget Balor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

Fin should worry.  Last time they had a match Seth took him out for 9 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Damn did nia really get injured? I just saw her leave..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

In all honesty, some of the Divas should watch any matches that involves Kana(Asuka) and Ayako Hamada as her opponent.  Hamada has had a counter to Asuka's spin kick that ended up in a submission.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Big E stole his promo style from MLK.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Implying any woman on the roster has the skill level of Ayako Hamada.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn did nia really get injured? I just saw her leave..




Nah they didn't do the X sign. It's kayfabe injury to protect both women .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

This MLK video is ROH level production values.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, some of the Divas should watch any matches that involves Kana(Asuka) and Ayako Hamada as her opponent.  Hamada has had a counter to Asuka's spin kick that ended up in a submission.



but they are talentless hacks though. Other than Mickie  , Nia, and Becky , the rest are just divas pretending to be wrestlers


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

King got the loudest pop of the night surprisingly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

God Alexa Bliss is such a shitty wrestler. She needs to go do porn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh shush.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah they didn't do the X sign. It's kayfabe injury to protect both women .



Oh o.k. didn't see much...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

SAY YEAH. I miss The Revival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Enzo vs Alexa for Nia's heart at WM . Book it Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Enzo is a good BF. Liv Morgan messed up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Enzo and Nia is the greatest love story ever told.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SAY YEAH. I miss The Revival.


They have a shit ton of catching up to do. Their momentum is dead 

Plus the whole  FuckTheRevival  thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enzo vs Alexa for Nia's heart at WM . Book it Vince


10 years ago dude.  That match would happen.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Reminder that the Bullet Club hates the Revival because none of them ever had a match as good as Revival vs DIY at NXT Takeover.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Who did the Revival just beat?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Charli is fucking hot guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who did the Revival just beat?



The Young Bucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

oh shit Revival going off


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Revival dropping truths


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Look at these sports entertainers saying they're not sports entertainers.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

Revival telling it like it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

He's got a point. Attitude Era wasn't about wrasslin, it was sports entertainment. People seem to mix up the two which I find really hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Revival bout to hurried next week by 55 year olds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

NEW ELIAS SONG?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Why did I want the Nation of Domination theme to play when the Revival raised their arms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Revival dropping truths


*cough* Pipebombs *cough*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Revival bout to hurried next week by 55 year olds


I laugh cause this hurts


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol would be hilarious if michaels and Austin confronted them...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lol would be hilarious if michaels and Austin confronted them...



Shawn will be backstage politicking to have these two job to him in a one on two handicap match in ten seconds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

They will get punked by some legends next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Ah yes when WWE got scared that Chicago would Occupy Raw 

Chicago vs WWE is best feud of all time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Braun got rid of Dunn. Man deserves all the titles for that alone.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

I WANT TO WALK

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

WWE stands for Walk With Elias!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, so Samson wanting that Cena feud.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shawn will be backstage politicking to have these two job to him in a one on two handicap match in ten seconds



Lmaooooo..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't want no more cena vs elias


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Elias is a replacement for Joe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Damn everyone coming after Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Wrong place to dis the Spurs man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

Elias will need to have a police escort to the airport.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I hate the Spurs.  Great promo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Miz hiring Elias for a song. What a guy. And props to Elias for repping Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

BOOOOO YOU SUCK SASHA!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Miz and Elias w/ Asuka is the strongest stable in wrestling today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn everyone coming after Cena


He's the new Big show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Miz's hair is as good as Cena's hair is bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Miz has Roger Goodell level hair.  Wow!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Blah blah blah blah

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Miz is right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh look back to booing Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyone else would stutter through that promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

"Wears the title proudly"
>Doesn't even wear the title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

That's a  real man , dawg?

Da hell Booker


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Will Itami come out and save Roman from the Miztourage the same way he saved Balor??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Big RAW next week after this week's big RAW!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's a  real man , dawg?
> 
> Da hell Booker


Roman got bit by a radioactive dog.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm hyped for the Raw after the Royal Rumble too!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm hyped for the Raw after the Royal Rumble too!


Rukia roleplaying as a WWE mark  is a worn out gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Reigns? World class cardio? Booker on drugs tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Reminder that Roman constantly and effortlessly draws crowds over 10k, while this is The Bullet Club's life long dream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Wait, so Roman fears the brother of Wyatt that he takes him out to work on Axel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

RAW has been good tonight because WWE hasn't wasted time on the irrelevant Women.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, so Roman fears the brother of Wyatt that he takes him out to work on Axel.


SHIELD could never beat Wyatt Family. Residual PTSD.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Booker advocating Vince's size fetish by saying only seven footers stand a chance against Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Henning is probably spinning in his grave seeing what his son has become.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Did they address the Paige thing?


Also


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Henning is probably spinning in his grave seeing what his son has become.



Why would he? Axel is undefeated against HHH

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

RIP FINN'S CAREER


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia roleplaying as a WWE mark  is a worn out gimmick.


It's not a gimmick.

I call it an illness.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's not a gimmick.
> 
> I call it an illness.


Problem is he isn't even doing an adult mark but a 12 year old mark


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

So what we have learn tonight on Raw is that if we are ever fired from our job, just attack your former coworkers, go on a tirade in the building, and you'll get your job back because the dumb ass that fired you will have his order countermanded by someone hire on the food chain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW has been good tonight because WWE hasn't wasted time on the irrelevant Women.


don't worry.  Bayley is coming out soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Elias draws more money and is a bigger star in the US than Kenny Omega.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what we have learn tonight on Raw is that if we are ever fired from our job, just attack your former coworkers, go on a tirade in the building, and you'll get your job back because the dumb ass that fired you will have his order countermanded by someone hire on the food chain.


Also if you scare off Dunn, you'll become a total hero


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Think Rock shows up to Raw 25?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> don't worry.  Bailey  Sasha is coming out soon.




Fixed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Kevin Dunn makes $10 million to tell cameramen to shake whenever someone throws a punch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Think Rock shows up to Raw 25?


Probably just his location. He's too busy for this Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

People Power!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

God damn Mickie looking thick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

I hope Teddy Long makes a tag team match next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Wait she's not retiring?

WHAT THE FUCK?   JUICE  GOT PUT THROUGH AN EMOTIONAL WRECKAGE ?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Why isn't Mandy Rose doing porn yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Sonya looks good with her hair out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Look, it's "The Crippler" Sasha Banks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait she's not retiring?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?   JUICE  GOT PUT THROUGH AN EMOTIONAL WRECKAGE ?!


She's done in ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

The fuck Booker "A great spot just open up"


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Paige is out of rumble though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why isn't Mandy Rose doing porn yet?



Mandy x Dana

Mandy x Lana ( if our lord and savior Rusev allows it )

Mandy x Thickie James 


Any of these will do


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn Mickie looking thick


Compared to these twigs...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Where the hell did Bayley come from.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW has been good tonight because WWE hasn't wasted time on the irrelevant Women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's done in ring.



Why is she in her wrestling gear though?

Why hasn't she been allowed a retired speech?

Why is Absolution continuing if it's now two vs three good guys vs bad guys? 


also good Sasha jobbing like she deserves


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Sonya looks good with her hair out.


She does look better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Bayley showing up unannounced has destroyed my enjoyment of this show by 90%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

So I'm taking it Sasha will be eating pins for a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Sasha losing clean. Punishment perhaps?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Sasha throwing the worst dropkick in wrestling history.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Maybe Paige will have a similar comeback like Nikki Bella did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm taking it Sasha will be eating pins for a while.


Yay Mickie is saved from this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH SASHA JOBBING FOR THE REST OF HER LIFE FOR RUINING CAREERS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Maybe Paige will have a similar comeback like Nikki Bella did.



Nah Scoliosis is no joke, it's pretty much you're done from wrestling based on how bad her injury on her neck's been.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

WWE constantly focusing on MLK's death


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Why is Alexa there?  She doesn't give a darn about mlk!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Sasha Banks should be used to being on her back at this point.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I love Mark Henry though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Sasha would've botched the civil rights movement and ended it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

They should bring back Nailz for the 25th anniversary Raw.  Just have him come in unannounced and look at Vince's reaction.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Seth Rollins, the man who is dating a confirmed Nazi, used as a representative for civil rights.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

This sucks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Woken Matt time  salute 

Seriously need to do those video montages now WWE .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

A lot of the crowd is confused by Matt Hardy.  He gets some chants.  Big fucking deal.  Jack Swagger got chants too!

Seriously fix this.  Clean up the Woken Matt Hardy character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

No Senor Benjamin


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

This woken Matt isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Scoliosis is no joke, it's pretty much you're done from wrestling based on how bad her injury on her neck's been.


David Wright of the Mets has Spinal Stenosis. Might be similar to what Sheamus has, yet he's wreslted his whole career.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Why in the hell is Slater taking on Matt.  Are they not technically both faces.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I love Mark Henry though.


Hall of Pain was GOAT tier. Plus he also scouted Braun and Bianca Belair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins, the man who is dating a confirmed Nazi, used as a representative for civil rights.



Seth is I invited to the cookout


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

"Vince gives full control to Matt"

Matt just laughs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Heath Slater's kids shall be deleted


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> David Wright of the Mets has Spinal Stenosis. Might be similar to what Sheamus has, yet he's wreslted his whole career.


Everyone is different


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> David Wright of the Mets has Spinal Stenosis. Might be similar to what Sheamus has, yet he's wreslted his whole career.



Sheamus is actually rumored to call it a career soon though. His neck can't handle it as much anymore


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Good video package. WWE on point as usual.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Nash beat Goldberg clean with a jackknife powerbomb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Goldberg is such mark for himself. It's actually sickening and he's one of the reasons the PG era came.

Fuck Goldberg that one trick pony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Goldberg vs Brock at Mania was good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nash beat Goldberg clean with a jackknife powerbomb.



I thought it was after a Hall assisted use with a cattle prod.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldberg is such mark for himself. It's actually sickening and he's one of the reasons the PG era came.
> 
> Fuck Goldberg that one trick pony.


Shut ur ass up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought it was after a Hall assisted use with a cattle prod.


I thought it was a taser


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought it was a taser



Your probably right on that.  I think it was with a taser.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Seth is the guy everyone beats when they need a win.  Bray, Joe, Strowman, Owens, Sheamus, Cesaro, Kane.  And soon to be Balor.

He needs to turn heel.  This good guy run turned him into a jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought it was after a Hall assisted use with a cattle prod.


It was a no dq match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seth is the guy everyone beats when they need a win.  Bray, Joe, Strowman, Owens, Sheamus, Cesaro, Kane.  And soon to be Balor.
> 
> He needs to turn heel.  This good guy run turned him into a jobber.


When did Joe beat him I recall Rollins beating Joe with a roll up

I don't remember bray beating seth


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldberg is such mark for himself. It's actually sickening and he's one of the reasons the PG era came.
> 
> Fuck Goldberg that one trick pony.


Kinda ironic how he complained about WWE being raunchy in 2003 when WCW was copying WWF in 2000. 

you had medusa looking like a hoe and steiner was coming out with a group of thots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut ur ass up



but he is. He's calling himself a superhero and saying he's doing it for the kids. He's John Cena before John Cena


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When did Joe beat him I recall Rollins beating Joe with a roll up
> 
> I don't remember bray beating seth


Joe won their feud.

Bray beat Seth on Raw within a month of the Superstar Shakeup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Speaking of which, did Jercho ever get a win on Goldbeg during their time when both were at the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't think so.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

The Rumble has a shitty card.  It's all about the Rumble matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe won their feud.
> 
> Bray beat Seth on Raw within a month of the Superstar Shakeup.


When?


And you probably right on the bray part. I just don't remember it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

To many matches IMO. We got two rumbles


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Wow, unless I missed something there was no Wyatt tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Joe beat Seth multiple times.  I don't remember if it happened at PPVs or just random Raw episodes.

I think Bray beat Seth at a PPV last year too.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, unless I missed something there was no Wyatt tonight.


He was DELETED!!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Finn smiling hard AF knowing he winning the rumble next weekend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Bray beat Seth at Great Balls of Fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe beat Seth multiple times.  I don't remember if it happened at PPVs or just random Raw episodes.
> 
> I think Bray beat Seth at a PPV last year too.


Prolly just don't remember it 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah he was over......till Scott Hall brought in the taser


Phew the downfall of wcw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Bash at the Beach.  Jeff Jarrett vs Hogan.  That hurt WCW badly.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Does the club have another n-word for Jason Jordan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Prolly just don't remember it
> 
> 
> Phew the downfall of wcw


Nah Goldberg's selfishness to not job to Hogan was. He was too OP of a character. People complain bout Roman and Cena but they put people over. He was just in the business for himself like Hogan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Booker is 100% drunk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bash at the Beach.  Jeff Jarrett vs Hogan.  That hurt WCW badly.



Ah yes, the defamation lawsuit that followed Hogan suing Russo for the remarks made after the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Goldberg's selfishness to not job to Hogan was. He was too OP of a character. People complain bout Roman and Cena but they put people over. He was just in the business for himself like Hogan.


Shut ur ass up 

Why would goldberg have lost to hogan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut ur ass up
> 
> Why would goldberg have lost to hogan




cause he's only HOF cause of the streak , not cause he's good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Seth Rollins still has to sell the knee in matches???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice to see Finn in the main event


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn smiling hard AF knowing he winning the rumble next weekend



Nah it's going to be Naka.  He's the odds on favourite right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause he's only HOF cause of the streak , not cause he's good


And his streak was legendary and he was basically the most over guy ever for wcw besides the nwo shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nah it's going to be Naka.  He's the odds on favourite right now.


Joe was like the odds fsvroite all the way till the last week last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And his streak was legendary and he was basically the most over guy ever for wcw besides the nwo shit



he's like Jimmy Fallon. The writers deserve the credit not the face of the writers


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

lol um..how many times did that referee count?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

This match is too good for free TV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Seth with one leg...but still jumping around and doing leaps to the top rope to do superplexes into falcon arrows with no problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

oh shit curb stomp's back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

That was three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Curb
Stomp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Well that was a cluster fuck run in with logic being victimized.  

Wow, they used the Curb Stomp.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe was like the odds fsvroite all the way till the last week last year.



Was Joe even on hte main roster this time last year or did he debut after the rumble?

CURBSTOMP!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

A curb stomp???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

CURB STOMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

DID THAT friend JUST DO THE CURBSTOMP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Finally Seth can stop using that shitty version of the V trigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

HHH confirmed running the show


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

So was that a ref botch or planned?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Yooo


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Holy Shit The Curbstomp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Curb stomp takes Seth out of vanilla midget status.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I can cheer for Seth if he uses that move.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2018)

Finn is concussed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2018)

Is Finn ok.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Between Revival using the term professional wrestlers and now Seth Rollins bringing back the curb stomp, Vince McMahon must really be invested in the XFL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Referee was counting to four.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

If Fin is legit concussed then we'll never see Curbstomp again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia was right. RAW was fire tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

OH shit Seth once again injured Finn again  


Seth needs to be buried


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Fin is legit concussed then we'll never see Curbstomp again.


Pretty sure it was just selling it. At least I hope so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Also Hi its been a while fellas

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Fin is legit concussed then we'll never see Curbstomp again.



Also Seth's career is and should be done


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

By bringing back the curb stomp, I'm sure Balor has to sell it like death. Or maybe he's just too much of a vanilla midget to take it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Balor got hurt by Seth again.  This is part of his heel turn.

Hopefully..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Legend said:


> Also Hi its been a while fellas



Yo dude


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2018)

I hope he didn't a actually get hurt man...looked red af..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia was right. RAW was fire tonight.


There were actually some unique things tonight.  Braun fired.  Seth brings back the curb stomp.  Nia/Asuka.  The Revival pro wrestler promo.

This was interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Seth being given back the curb stomp is like when Kakashi got Sharingan in both eyes.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I hope he didn't a actually get hurt man...looked red af..


He got kicked in the face earlier in the match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't need Michael Cole next week. Tom Philips at least for one week was an upgrade.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't need Michael Cole next week. Tom Philips at least for one week was an upgrade.



It's already confirmed to be JR and King.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Let's be honest though. Forget Braun. Forget the return of the Curb Stomp. 

The most amazing thing tonight was The Miz's hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

This is all smarks fans for wanting high flying spot  squirrels over safe workers like Miz and Dean.

You get Seth 'career ender' Rollins continue to end careers or botch .

:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let's be honest though. Forget Braun. Forget the return of the Curb Stomp.
> 
> The most amazing thing tonight was The Miz's hair.


Imagine having great hair like that and being forced to style it poorly for like 3 years..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

BLESS ME WITH MORE RAWS LIKE THIS RUKIA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Commentators called it "Blackout." So, they made it seem like Balor did literally blackout. Makes perfect sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> BLESS ME WITH MORE RAWS LIKE THIS RUKIA



Too bad the crowds sucked so badly today. 




Lord Trollbias said:


> Commentators called it "Blackout." So, they made it seem like Balor did literally blackout. Makes perfect sense.



I'll hope for the best it was a fantastic sell cause other wise ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2018)

If they let Seth continue to use it, then they need to have someone reverse it like Randy did a few years back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If they let Seth continue to use it, then they need to have someone reverse it like Randy did a few years back.



Imagine Batista countering it to a power bomb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If they let Seth continue to use it, then they need to have someone reverse it like Randy did a few years back.


What other finishers could be reversed from a Curb Stomp?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad the crowds sucked so badly today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought tonight was decent.

Last few weeks have been horrid tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yo dude


Suuuup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

damn ever think about how we a family in here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

No cuz you guys are dicks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2018)

I missed the curbstomp in my stream.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No cuz you guys are dicks!


Sounds like family to me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

Imagine The Miz's hair with Okada's pants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No cuz you guys are dicks!




damn this some family shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Mixed Match Challenge tomorrow night.  Balor against Nakamura for the nerds in here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine The Miz's hair with Okada's pants.



just reminded me to update my avatar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Mark Henry fake retirement in the top 25 Raw moments!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

John Cena drafted to Raw is a top 10 moment?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2018)

I want Woods to win the whole thing now and bring back his Consequences Creed gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Big Dog Promo is #6!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Jericho arrival #4!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Jericho is the best active legend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

Occupy Raw #3.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 15, 2018)

#1 RAW moment better be the time Vince held a tribute to Benoit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2018)

CM Punk Bomb #2.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Stone Cold Beer Truck #1.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince Russo idea.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 16, 2018)

Was Vince McMahon's fake death in that countdown or is he trying to erase that from the history books

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> John Cena drafted to Raw is a top 10 moment?



classic but quit spoiling shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

well god fucking damn it rukia

thank you for naming every moment

not like i wanted to watch anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

I'll still watch tho

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'll still watch tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

The Kurt Angle video on the network is awesome.  Edge training at the same time. What a gold mine!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

I find myself liking Raw more than SD nowadays. 

I dig the Shane/Bryan/KO/Sami gig but its the only thing they put effort into really.

Then you just have like an hour and 15 mins left of silly shit.

I expect SD to be trash tomorrow. But who knows I thought Raw was going to be trash.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

I think it's been a long time since SD was good.  Raw can be more up and down.

Even tonight.  This was a good show.  But there's a better two hour show inside of the three hours.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Occupy Raw #3.


Isn't that when the entire raw roster left because they were scared of R Truth and Miz?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Bayley the ugliest.  Sonya growing on me.

@WhatADrag @Lord Trollbias what do you guys think?  Is Sonya hot or what?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Monday Night War episode about Mick Foley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Damn Mickie age showing in that video but still sexy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn Mickie age showing in that video but still sexy.


She got that middle aged milf look. I wanna fuck her even moar now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Sasha had the worst promo.  Dana looked ridiculous.  Mandy tried too hard.  Bayley is just ugly.

Bad lipstick and eye shadow combinations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn ever think about how we a family in here


A.family of misfits. we're the NF Club.  Bo lieve dat .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She got that middle aged milf look. I wanna fuck her even moar now.


Real as fuck. I got a thing for older women. And Mickie looking prime mom at the bar status.



Rukia said:


> Sasha had the worst promo.  Dana looked ridiculous.  Mandy tried too hard.  Bayley is just ugly.
> 
> Bad lipstick and eye shadow combinations.



I thought Sonya looked amazing for the first time ever. I never paid attention because the braids made her look completely different. It makes think back to a WOR episode a few days ago where Dave said the WWE motto is to every female wrestler to look "pretty" even for women like Nia even though she should be more of a monster than a female who is beautiful. I thought of that because it felt like this was a WWE decision because they thought she looked a lot more attractive that way.

And I thought all of their promos were trash besides Mickie and Asuka.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

You are right, I noticed Sonya trying to look more appealing for the first time ever last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> A.family of misfits. we're the NF Club.  Bo lieve dat .


You want to be a family?  You can start by apologizing to us for trolling all the time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> BLESS ME WITH MORE RAWS LIKE THIS RUKIA



OH SHIT!! THAT WAS A LEGIT CURB STOMP!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Seth decided he wanted to move up the card. Good for him.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

I hope that Seth will use the curb stomp permanently as his finisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2018)

Probably not watching Smackdown tomorrow. Gassed out for the week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Curb Stomp fits Seth so well like it was meant to be. Using the Pedigree for ever made him seem less important.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Curb Stomp fits Seth so well like it was meant to be. Using the Pedigree for ever made him seem less important.


Made him seem like a knock off of hhh

vince is funny as shit tho with his timing

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You want to be a family?  You can start by apologizing to us for trolling all the time.


The day that happens is the day Vince McMahon hands over the company to HHH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Probably not watching Smackdown tomorrow. Gassed out for the week.


Don't blame you especially with next week being about 15 hours of wrasslin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Vince will put himself in cryostasis and will return after 100yrs 

He will outlive all of us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2018)

teddy said:


> Made him seem like a knock off of hhh
> 
> vince is funny as shit tho with his timing


Even Vince has his own memes he can't betray.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Glad they didn't do the typical 50/50 with Titus and Apollo. For sure thought it was a lock in L for those dudes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Guys....ECW was in a WWF arena in 97?! 

WUT?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

when they announced jericho for raw


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

WTF is this Drag?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

6 woman tag on Smackdown??  For real???


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

I âme back guys 
Curbstomp got me back

Reactions: Like 2 | Old 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Seth "Thieving" Rollins curb stomping the whole roster sounds sweet!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Obviously Jason Jordan has been a good influence on Seth.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Jason "Cheerleader" Jordan


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley the ugliest.  Sonya growing on me.
> 
> @WhatADrag @Lord Trollbias what do you guys think?  Is Sonya hot or what?


She looks good with her hair down but you could tell she's not used to wrestling with it down earlier on RAW.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW I feel lost it’s been so long I didn’t watch wwe xD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

pat pat said:


> I âme back guys
> Curbstomp got me back


Ill curb stomp you outta here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill curb stomp you outta here



dean cant even hit a proper future shock ddt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> dean cant even hit a proper future shock ddt


I cant even care not to drink alcohol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I cant even care not to drink alcohol



you straightedge? that cannot be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you straightedge? that cannot be


No I meant Dean
Hes not a weeb like most of the roster. Hes an old school drunk. Too bad weebs are most of the fanbase of WWE now. Damn nerds.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I meant Dean
> Hes not a weeb like most of the roster. Hes an old school drunk. Too bad weebs are most of the fanbase of WWE now. Damn nerds.


Yea we need the drunken inbreds back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

I did not know this but one of the guys the Revival beat up yesterday is engaged to Bayley in real life.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You got me. I dont hate you guys even if you bury mah boi Deano


Dean buries himself more than we do tbf. Fragile complacent fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I did not know this but one of the guys the Revival beat up yesterday is engaged to Bayley in real life.





> *
> I did not know this but one of the guys the Revival beat up yesterday is engaged to Bayley in real life.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK!??


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill curb stomp you outta here


get the hell outta here


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I did not know this but one of the guys the Revival beat up yesterday is engaged to Bayley in real life.


One of the revival is a pedo confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I did not know this but one of the guys the Revival beat up yesterday is engaged to Bayley in real life.


They go hard late next week are you prepared to see them job go Yeah ....YEAH!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

pat pat said:


> get the hell outta here


Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 16, 2018)

Royal Rumble song is dope. Shit ain't on Spotify though


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok


You still mah bro tho don’t worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They go hard late next week are you prepared to see them job go Yeah ....YEAH!!!



shut up.

The Revival is the best tag team in WWE and NxT. New Day wish they could be as athletic as these guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

The Revival members will get dual stunners next week.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> shut up.
> 
> The Revival is the best tag team in WWE and NxT. New Day wish they could be as athletic as these guys


You realize they're gonna job to legends next week right?

That's why I joked about them


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

It’s funny how a simple finisher can change a wrestler’s charisma.
Just by doing the CS Seth seems like a big dog main éventer again.....
That’s something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

gimmicks being taken to far


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Go on to Facebook Watch and make sure you guys have what you need to watch the Mixed Match Challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Why big dave seem in a bad mood on WOR today


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

He had way too much vitriol over the Strowman stuff last night.  Dude needs to relax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He had way too much vitriol over the Strowman stuff last night.  Dude needs to relax.



It seemed like he was in a old grumpy mood. 
He nitpicked the Braun shit way to hard calling it over the top like we don't have that throughout history. Dude was over as fuck last night and I enjoyed it. 

Then I thought he would a least say something positive about all that big names for Raw 25 but dude said it was to much.

Then he claimed he knew for months that jericho was going to be on this raw so it wasn't big news to him but I don't ever recall him bringing up the fact that Jericho would be on Raw 25th during this new japan shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2018)

Big Dave is assmad because everyone on twitter is calling him a rape apologist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Shinsuke Nakamura +140

Roman Reigns +225

Dolph Ziggler +4000

John Cena +4000

Finn Balor +7000

Randy Orton +1000

Baron Corbin +1000

Daniel Bryan +1000

these betting odds


----------



## pat pat (Jan 16, 2018)

Wtf 
Daniel Bryan ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

I want anyone but Nakamura.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shinsuke Nakamura +140
> 
> Roman Reigns +225
> 
> ...


Everyone setting themselves up for a let down


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want anyone but Nakamura.



trolling or not wanting corbin or ziggler over naka should be a crime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

"Now, the  have shifted dramatically, as Smackdown GM  has become the new favorite to win the Royal Rumble match. According to betting sites such as Betfair, Skybet and Paddy Power, his odds have jumped from 66-1 to 10-1. has yet to be cleared by WWE medical staff and it has been rumored he’d leave WWE if he wasn’t cleared by ."

you guys see why the betting odds don't matter right now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "Now, the  have shifted dramatically, as Smackdown GM  has become the new favorite to win the Royal Rumble match. According to betting sites such as Betfair, Skybet and Paddy Power, his odds have jumped from 66-1 to 10-1. has yet to be cleared by WWE medical staff and it has been rumored he’d leave WWE if he wasn’t cleared by ."
> 
> you guys see why the betting odds don't matter right now?



I honestly wonder if WWE is ready to let Daniel go . How will they explain it to the fans who like him?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

It’s safer for Daniel Bryan to wrestle in the WWE with their doctors.  He’s going to wrestle no matter what.  So clear him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Watching Monday Night War.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Attitude Era writers and bookers are more interesting than modern wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Attitude era pretty stupid as well.

It just had the biggest stars ever that had more freedom..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

This is the best wrestling ever at the moment


Very very old school shit is the best to ever do it on the promo shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Wonder if usos will be preshow for life for that DUI now


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Bischoff on Raw baby.  

He should be a heel manager for someone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Hmm, so starting off with a gamer vs the roids. 

Nvm, just starting off SD with a New Day promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

This sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Jinder is so fucking strong!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 16, 2018)

Can't hinder the Jinder!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Xavier made that finisher look great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Welp Jinder wins with the Kolache.

And speaking of kolaches I'm hungry and I'll be back as soon as I buy some.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Special Monday Night Raw countdown on the USA network directly after SD tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2018)

Kalas means done or finished in arabic


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Terrible AJ Styles promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

These female promos suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Smackdown is awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Kalas means done or finished in arabic



I know it means done in Arabic.  JBL pretty much told the definition of the finisher before he left.  It's a play on words since it sounds similar to the food product.    But literally I was hungry and did to out to get some and going by reaction of the promos that came after it was a good decision.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

So the question for tonight is can spastic here put on a lengthy match with Rhoode.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Roode is 15 years older and has a way better physique.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Glad Rhoode won.  Surprised at him having to make Mojo look strong during the match but then the guy has been at this a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Really wasn't that invested into the women's tag team but one of the newer talent needs to learn to run the ropes.  Holy shit Logan is getting to Kelly Kelly-esque levels of bouncing off the ropes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Charlotte, Naomi, and Becky losing to the Riot Squad is absurd.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Horrible Smackdown.  There are ZERO big stars on Smackdown.  This show is proof!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is the best wrestling ever at the moment
> 
> 
> Very very old school shit is the best to ever do it on the promo shit.



Yeah but this era seems to also be some of the sloppiest in recent memory.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Only five people on the roster have characters.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Bobby Roode is very solid in the ring.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Somehow this match is going to be about Shane and Bryan.  The authority figures have ruined this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 16, 2018)

Now that was a cool counter of the Kalas into the Glorious DDT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Mixed match challenge.  78k in the stream right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Balor vs Nakamura right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Crowd didn’t like Sasha doing the two sweet.  She kind of botched the Bank statement too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it was but for the most part it was due to people just being stupid.
> 
> 
> Nowadays it's not just stupidity but egos cause they all go out and try to get a pop not caring if it might hurt their partner.



Nobody gets over because of shitty wwe writing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

@WhatADrag charlotte and her men running Smackdown right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag charlotte and her men running Smackdown right now.


what about

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Glad Rhoode won.  Surprised at him having to make Mojo look strong during the match but then the guy has been at this a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody gets over because of shitty wwe writing



Very true as well. I guess I should respect that at least the wrestlers care to have the audience have fun with their matches.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2018)

This is why I miss the Attitude Era.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow they gave roode the win. I thought kinder was going to get it. Awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This is why I miss the Attitude Era.


Sexual degrading women?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This is why I miss the Attitude Era.



Crowds were creative as fuck with their chants and posters.

Hell the posters made the atmosphere even more lively compared to today where the main audience target is dead or just cares about babyfaces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sexual degrading women?



Let's not go all PC bro.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sexual degrading women?


Of course YOU would be a SJW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Women wrasslin was good when it was just them wrestling in mud or in bras and panties matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

Imagine Lana vs Dana in a chocolate pool bras and panties match


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson guys?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Trish is the best of that generation.  But was she the hottest?  Nope.  Fine asf.  But there were a few women that were better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


>


I would die a happy man if I was given a one night stand with prime Trish Stratus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson guys?


Torrie hands down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2018)

While I'm a sucker for legs, Stacy just seemed like she never was into being a wrassler and was one of those chicks who used WWE to sleep her way to Hollyweird.


Torrie was at least someone who took pride in being in WWE 

plus she was way hotter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2018)

Those were two dimes guys.  Young Maria Kanellis too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm not attracted to maria tbh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 17, 2018)

Trish is the GOAT for a reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

WAD isn’t attracted to Trish either.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WAD isn’t attracted to Trish either.


What a madman.



Rukia said:


> Crowd didn’t like Sasha doing the two sweet.  She kind of botched the Bank statement too.


Why is this bitch so botchy?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This is why I miss the Attitude Era.


 Not gonna lie I miss the creativity of the signs the crowds used to have. Now they're pretty devoid of any of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Well it may have been Natalya's fault.  I'm not sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Watched the mixed match challenge tonight.  Michael Cole was on the show.  I missed Tom Philips tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WAD isn’t attracted to Trish either.




id nut in trish and cry whatcha mean boy


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well it may have been Natalya's fault.  I'm not sure.


Lets just blame both of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

I actually think that it's really fucking funny that Breezango has the Ascension fighting all of their battles recently.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 17, 2018)

Missed SD yesterday because of work. Seemed like an alright show. Nothing great. Heard there were some good matches but that's about it. RAW won this week.
Though why was the US Title match on SD instead of the Rumble? I'm guessing Ziggler comes back at RR to challenge Roode?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed SD yesterday because of work. Seemed like an alright show. Nothing great. Heard there were some good matches but that's about it. RAW won this week.
> Though why was the US Title match on SD instead of the Rumble? I'm guessing Ziggler comes back at RR to challenge Roode?


Go watch the Mixed Match challenge on Facebook watch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go watch the Mixed Match challenge on Facebook watch.


Will do so later. Busy atm. Probably sometime before NXT airs tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

Oh shit guys Roman Reigns is accused of Steroids .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

Jake has ammo on babygurl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Doubt he  gets in trouble

I don't see wwe suspending roman from word of mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

Probably right. Still with his history even Vince might have to be a bit more weary of Roman now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

AJ needs to turn heel again if he's going to fight Nakamura at Mania.  I don't want anymore Kami promos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ needs to turn heel again if he's going to fight Nakamura at Mania.  I don't want anymore Kami promos.


Lololol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2018)

Trish is sex .

Lol Jim cornette is going to be doing "feedback Friday" with the PWR show. Will comment on wrestling in WWE every week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Trish is sex .
> 
> Lol Jim cornette is going to be doing "feedback Friday" with the PWR show. Will comment on wrestling in WWE every week.


Jim's answers 

Shitty flippy matches

Sloppy wrasslin 

Back in mah day

Rock n Roll Express

Fuck Russo 


There you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm going to boo and heckle Taker at Mania if he's in a match guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jim's answers
> 
> Shitty flippy matches
> 
> ...


You forgot Fuck Kevin Dunn that beaver looking fuck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You forgot Fuck Kevin Dunn that beaver looking fuck!


Strowman did God's work doe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

One of the best moments from 2017!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Hearing rumors Peter Rosenberg pays WWE to be on the show.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing rumors Peter Rosenberg pays WWE to be on the show.



Probably the same as NJPW paying off Dave Meltzer to wank them constantly

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably the same as NJPW paying off Dave Meltzer to wank them constantly



Hearing rumors Rosenberg pays 30k.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing rumors Rosenberg pays 30k.


damn that's a lot 

I mean at least the company likes him right? 

Otherwise he should be broke right now


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2018)

He sounds like a cuck.

Looks like one too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

I would pay money to be on the wwe and have access too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He sounds like a cuck.
> 
> Looks like one too.



What's with the heel turn bro?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What's with the heel turn bro?



Beating up Rosenberg makes the most heelest of the heels face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Michael Cole being back at the Mixed Match Challenge reminded me that Tom Philips was a superior replacement.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Only six days until episode two of the Mixed Match Challenge btw.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2018)

Don't get it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't get it


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Imagine if old school hardcore matches were streamed on fb instead hahaha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

I love the hardcore title.  It was a ton of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I love the hardcore title.  It was a ton of fun.



Yeah wish the concept could have been reinvented.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

I want Bischoff inducted into the hall of fame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Real.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Ah never mind . I apologize for defending him guys


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2018)

Maria Kanellis was super hot back in the day. I remember Santino lip locking her then I immediately searched for her nudes. Those pinkish titties!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

NJPW trying to sign Goldberg.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2018)

Stars recreating different parts of the attitude era.  With the one true raw theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stars recreating different parts of the attitude era.  With the one true raw theme.



Across the Nation > this Raw theme


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stars recreating different parts of the attitude era.  With the one true raw theme.


Rusevkind, The New Acolytes killed it. Oh and Breezango as DX.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Across the Nation > this Raw theme


Eww NO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eww NO.



You disgust me nerd


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2018)

SAF is heel now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

How is it I'd rather watch 3 hours of Raw over 2 hours of SD?

Fire road dogg?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You disgust me nerd





Jake CENA said:


> SAF is heel now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>




You don't make a good heel though.

Juice Man is best heel

Followed by Miz Rukia 

You're the babyface that should always be babyface


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm the best tweener on here for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it I'd rather watch 3 hours of Raw over 2 hours of SD?
> 
> *Shoot Road Dogg!*


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm the best tweener on here for sure.


Youre just happy to be here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Across the Nation > this Raw theme



I have to respectfully disagree.  That's number 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Youre just happy to be here


Boy you rep the literal personification of that trope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fixed that for you.


He's like "another day of being sober!"

I'm like "can you do drugs?"

Because this SD shit is just stale. When I look at the champion list for SD shit sounds amazing on paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's like "another day of being sober!"
> 
> I'm like "can you do drugs?"
> 
> Because this SD shit is just stale. When I look at the champion list for SD shit sounds amazing on paper.


Hopefully after RR things pick up.
AJ vs. Nakamura (I know Naka is lazy in WWE but it'll still be a hype Mania match)
Roode turns Heel
Heel Charlotte vs. Becky
Tag Division is actually good just push Rusev Day more


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

@WhatADrag i have telling you about Smackdown decline for 6 months dude!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i have telling you about Smackdown decline for 6 months dude!


You have. I just thought it was all Jinder's fault for being champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

[youtube]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2018)

Ain't nobody wanna see that lazy ass bitch Nakamura in a high profile match at WM. He probably would have shittier matches with AJ than Kevin Owens does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I have to respectfully disagree.  That's number 2



Since you were respectful I shall respect you 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Not!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Boy you rep the literal personification of that trope.



Well played sir


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Raw25.

I feel bad for Ken Shamrock.  I know he's sitting by the phone waiting for a call that is never coming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw25.
> 
> I feel bad for Ken Shamrock.  I know he's sitting by the phone waiting for a call that is never coming.



He gives no shits.  

In fact the Rock is scummy for not showing up for this special event. He should get the Hulk Hogan treatment , that traitor.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You don't make a good heel though.
> 
> Juice Man is best heel
> 
> ...


I mistook Across the Nation for the 2007 raw theme. My bad, bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mistook Across the Nation for the 2007 raw theme. My bad, bro.



Eww no . Old School 97 Raw  is better than that shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eww no . Old School 97 Raw  is better than that shit


Yea that shit was real weak. When raw started to rapidly go downhill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

I was listening to some cornette podcast and heard a quick mention of this angle and decided to look it up.

I know Joseph Park is a joke but I never knew they did the regular Abyss this bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw25.
> 
> I feel bad for Ken Shamrock.  I know he's sitting by the phone waiting for a call that is never coming.



Definitely not getting a run with Brock if they ever call him back. I'm surprised though...that's easy programming for them. I guess they're happy with the current older talent that they are using..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw25.
> 
> I feel bad for Ken Shamrock.  I know he's sitting by the phone waiting for a call that is never coming.


Shit I don't know.
They bringing back MVP for Raw 25th.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Man I gotta say I'm a bit hyped for Raw and for the Rumble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

This thread should have a celebratory returns too for this Raw 

Meaning @teddy  and others need to come back for one night


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

a Lot of guys are desperate for an invite tbh.

I hear Nash isn’t coming and I’m glad.  During his prime he was a negative force in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This thread should have a celebratory returns too for this Raw
> 
> Meaning @teddy  and others need to come back for one night


I guess I could give Soultaker another stunner if he shows.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> a Lot of guys are desperate for an invite tbh.
> 
> I hear Nash isn’t coming and I’m glad.  During his prime he was a negative force in wrestling.


Why's he not coming?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

I forgot they doing this at two places.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> a Lot of guys are desperate for an invite tbh.
> 
> I hear Nash isn’t coming and I’m glad.  During his prime he was a negative force in wrestling.



Probably because of his knee. Once that's all healed up tbiugh....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Probably because of his knee. Once that's all healed up tbiugh....



Then he'll rekt his quads


----------



## teddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This thread should have a celebratory returns too for this Raw
> 
> Meaning @teddy  and others need to come back for one night


My schedule is looking kinda dry so i guess


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep it’s his knee.

There will also be a pre-show.

I don’t know how this is going to work.

The goal should be at least 3.5 million.  And 205 Live should be given the night off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

teddy said:


> My schedule is looking kinda dry so i guess



Welcome back 

If anything you and others only have to come for Raw and then go back to avoiding the dilly dilly of WWE hell bj


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then he'll rekt his quads



Lmaoooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2018)

Booooo!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was listening to some cornette podcast and heard a quick mention of this angle and decided to look it up.
> 
> I know Joseph Park is a joke but I never knew they did the regular Abyss this bad.



Was ths before that Immortal crap.  Wasn't after that he became Sun Tzu Abyss and started quoting Art of War in the majority of his promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> a Lot of guys are desperate for an invite tbh.
> 
> I hear Nash isn’t coming and I’m glad.  During his prime he was a negative force in wrestling.



Meh, I'm still waiting for that TV show he was harping about at a local Comic Con last year to air in the states.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

This is what guys do.  Time goes by and they think about it some more and they realize WWE wasn't as evil or unfair as they thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

A year from now Neville will be an indie star complimenting WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is what guys do.  Time goes by and they think about it some more and they realize WWE wasn't as evil or unfair as they thought.



Del Rio is just a sob.

WWE won't sign him again most likely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2018)

Didn't he spend the majority of last year lambasting the WWE on the mic in TNA to the point they had to cut him off and that was before his suspension. 

If they take him back then they might as well bring Nailz back as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Watching Monday Night War: Monday Night Jericho.

Another fucking awesome episode!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was ths before that Immortal crap.  Wasn't after that he became Sun Tzu Abyss and started quoting Art of War in the majority of his promos.


I don't know or remember much about Immortal since I didn't watch TNA much in 2010 or really any year. 

I'm guessing the power of Hulk Hogan's wwe hall of fame ring gave Abyss the knowledge to quote Art of War at random.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

All classes canceled tomorrow.
Can finally watch these 100 raw top moments all weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All classes canceled tomorrow.
> Can finally watch these 100 raw top moments all weekend.


Most of the moments are trash and make me realize raw only was good for like a handful of years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Most of the moments are trash and make me realize raw only was good for like a handful of years.



hmm. starting at 100 right now.
i won't say anything until i see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Jericho is a genius.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Tyson teaming with Jericho dope tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Jericho gave Goldberg his first loss.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is what guys do.  Time goes by and they think about it some more and they realize WWE wasn't as evil or unfair as they thought.



Kind of amusing that Alberto probably thinks he's going to get a big send off.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

I would bring him in as a surprise at a future royal rumble. I like that wwe gets over things and gives people another chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Santino debut was dope af.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tyson teaming with Jericho dope tho


I kinda skimmed through the thumbnails. Forgot about this one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 18, 2018)

Del Rio can come back to WWE and restart his relationship with Paige since they were so good for each other.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

So how are they going to protect Braun at the Rumble?  Why won’t he win??


----------



## teddy (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So how are they going to protect Braun at the Rumble?  Why won’t he win??


More than likely have kane eat the pin


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So how are they going to protect Braun at the Rumble?  Why won’t he win??


this like asking is the sky blue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2018)

Kane will take the pin and will next be seen going house to house begging for votes.

Elimination chamber if he is in there will be the other 5 ganging up on him to make sure he doesn't win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

teddy said:


> More than likely have kane eat the pin


What’s Braun going to be doing?  Taking a nap?  Slumped over a table?  Yeah, that makes him look strong..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s Braun going to be doing?  Taking a nap?  Slumped over a table?  Yeah, that makes him look strong..



Likely the same thing that happened to Brock when he faced Roman and Dean a couple years ago.  Kane and Brock will team up and wear down Braun enough then at the end Kane gets hit with an F5 and takes the pin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

lol at stephanie slapping a bella and getting arrested being a top moment lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

This bray kid sing a long shit is trash..


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lol at stephanie slapping a bella and getting arrested being a top moment lol





WhatADrag said:


> This bray kid sing a long shit is trash..


This the shit I was talking about my dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

Damn this Charlotte vs Sasha a top moment. 

Charlotte and Dana had a little interaction with Bayley making fun of her being Sashas little sister.

And it reminded me. We've never got that Bayley vs Sasha feud on the main roster yet.  What they waiting for besides using this 6 tag weekly shit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nah man too many vids. I only watched the ones I already know are good.





[S-A-F] said:


> This the shit I was talking about my dude.


most of these moments are like five mins.
But my points are you don't know whats really good or not besides the moments you remember like the Pipebomb.

I thought to myself no way Santino debuting is a top moment. But when I watch it I agree it is.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

Time to put Kevin Owens back on Raw.  He's too good for Smackdown.  The guy is a star.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn this Charlotte vs Sasha a top moment.
> 
> Charlotte and Dana had a little interaction with Bayley making fun of her being Sashas little sister.
> 
> And it reminded me. We've never got that Bayley vs Sasha feud on the main roster yet.  What they waiting for besides using this 6 tag weekly shit?


They have teased it.  But they seem to be nervous because both Sasha and Bayley sell merch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They have teased it.  But they seem to be nervous because both Sasha and Bayley sell merch.



I get the logic but at the same time its a setback. It makes characters stale and it also prevents great shit from happening. That feud could possibly do wonders for one of them instead of what they currently are doing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

I agree.  Several of the top women in the WWE are overdue for a turn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy shit this HBK/Jericho highlight real so classic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Damn jojo sounded horrible starting off as ring announcer.

This AJ Lee bullshit. This shit sound like CM Punk shit.

-------------

orton  orton punting shane and rkoing Stephanie fans chantng you suck  Triple nose running out 

legendary shit man 

since seth got the curb stomp back let orton use the punt and turn heel.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn jojo sounded horrible starting off as ring announcer.
> 
> This AJ Lee bullshit. This shit sound like CM Punk shit.
> 
> ...


Have Naka win the RR then have Orton punt him, turn Heel and steal his Mania spot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Orton/AJ is a better Mania program.  But fans will be pissed if Orton wins the Rumble again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Orton/AJ is a better Mania program.  But fans will be pissed if Orton wins the Rumble again.


Sounds like the perfect way to make him have actual heat and turn heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

I think WWE will get some interest outside of the USA network this time.  All of these channels are desperate for programming.  And the WWE can be slotted in for five hours a week.  Easy.

It's going to be a massive tv deal this time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn jojo sounded horrible starting off as ring announcer.
> 
> This AJ Lee bullshit. This shit sound like CM Punk shit.
> 
> ...



Punt? You mean the Jedi force kick?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think WWE will get some interest outside of the USA network this time.  All of these channels are desperate for programming.  And the WWE can be slotted in for five hours a week.  Easy.
> 
> It's going to be a massive tv deal this time.



so what you're saying is, Ghost and I gonna get more rich w/ our position in WWE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think WWE will get some interest outside of the USA network this time.  All of these channels are desperate for programming.  And the WWE can be slotted in for five hours a week.  Easy.
> 
> It's going to be a massive tv deal this time.


I mean I don't know if they'll leave tho. There are a lot of circumstances you have to think about.

There probably are channels that want the E but most of them probably won't even have the same viewership that raw and SD gets on USA network.

Then the channels that will give wwe more views is like fox but they aren't technically thirsting over the wwe. It just depends on ufc.


Dave said if the wwe fox thing did happen raw would probably go to two hours and it would have to start at a different time because of the news. And SD might not make the main fox channel which sucks I IMO.


I mean I don't know this shit at all but I know with TV dying in general going to a lesser channel not smart


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Damn miz cashing in on orton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn jojo sounded horrible starting off as ring announcer.
> 
> This AJ Lee bullshit. This shit sound like CM Punk shit.
> 
> ...


That shit had me thinking 2009 raw was gonna be hard af.

Then Wrestlemania happened.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2018)

Caption time

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Miz should either win the Rumble Or Money in the Bank this year.


----------



## teddy (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s Braun going to be doing?  Taking a nap?  Slumped over a table?  Yeah, that makes him look strong..


I don't book this shit. i would've had strowman take the strap off brock at no mercy and hold onto it till wrestlemania, ruling over shit like he's motherfucking shao kahn, and drop it to reigns to conclude their feud which was fire last year and didn't have a proper conclusion iirc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Caption time



sasha must be really wet down there


----------



## teddy (Jan 19, 2018)

What a weeb


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Everyone knows that Strowman was ready to be champ at No Mercy. And when he lost to 1 F5..I took him less seriously as a monster.

He has recovered from that.  He's really hot again.  But here we go, another match with Brock to take the winds out of his sails.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2018)

Seems like Jason Jordan now has a albeit minor injury and is off live events this week.   It's like just being close to Seth these days is bad enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2018)

Braun fucking sucks unless the booking is designed to literally make him look like The Hulk. He's still a one move chump. Put him on Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Caption time


Why she love censorship small pee pee so much


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Heyman inducting Goldberg is an odd choice.  But Heyman is a great talker.  So I’m okay with it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 19, 2018)

Goldberg was Brock's greatest rival, so Heyman sorta makes sense inducting him. The only other person that would make sense would be like Eric Bischoff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

They can’t have Bischoff induct because he’s going in this year too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why she love censorship small pee pee so much


Cause she a weeb


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got done watching HBK retire.
Batista mania choice up next.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why she love censorship small pee pee so much


Rofl cause she a big ol weeb. She probably got tons of yaoi on her phone.

We need Chappelle to write for raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rofl cause she a big ol weeb. She probably got tons of yaoi on her phone.
> 
> 
> We need Chappelle to write for raw.


How ironic. Women in east want asians, women in west want foreigners


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

ironic part is, dave chappelle looks more of a wrestler than enzo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Damn.  Del Rio threw Paige under the bus. Blamed her for everything bad he said about HHH.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Why does WWE have so many live events in tiny irrelevant cities?  There are like 200 people at the event in Reading tonight!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Del Rio threw Paige under the bus. Blamed her for everything bad he said about HHH.


ADR proved he's okay with racism in WWE as long as he gets good booking.

Fuck him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

I told you guys Del Shitto was shit. He'll never be in Eddie's level.

Not even Chavo's


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> ironic part is, dave chappelle looks more of a wrestler than enzo


Who knew Chappelle would end up getting more muscle than an actual wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Del Rio threw Paige under the bus. Blamed her for everything bad he said about HHH.


What a ass gobbling piece of shit Delritto is. I hope wwe takes him back just to job him out to Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Did you guys see how big Jinder looked this week?  Best physique in the company and tall.  Dude looks extremely intimidating in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2018)

Have you seen his acne?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What a ass gobbling piece of shit Delritto is. I hope wwe takes him back just to job him out to Jinder.



Not if the Nose does the honors first.

I would bow down to the King for this burial


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2018)

Is Paige really unable to compete moving forward or was that story bullshit?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not if the Nose does the honors first.
> 
> I would bow down to the King for this burial


I heard he was on TNA TV bitching about HHH every week. He's already buried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I heard he was on TNA TV bitching about HHH every week. He's already buried.



 
Yeah but one last embarrassing moment would be fun


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2018)

PWR Show reviews wrestling with Kenny Bolin. Audio is not great...I think it will be Jim moving forward.


Wow Bolin says, "Does Roman really need that middle america belt now? He has so many things shoved into his mouth..." and then he starts laughing and apologizing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> PWR Show reviews wrestling with Kenny Bolin. Audio is not great...I think it will be Jim moving forward.
> 
> 
> Wow Bolin says, "Does Roman really need that middle america belt now? He has so many things shoved into his mouth..." and then he starts laughing and apologizing



Sounds kinda dumb. Kinda like his buckteeth


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

The only thing Bolin ever did in wrestling was suck Cornette off for every job he ever got in the last 40 years, so I don't even know why he's trying to say shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see how big Jinder looked this week?  Best physique in the company and tall.  Dude looks extremely intimidating in a wrestling ring.



Jinder should move to RAW and be a monster heel beating up vanilla midgets like Balor every week. He's better in the ring than Braun anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Bayley trying to lose her virginity to Elias but Elias doesn't want to walk with her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>



Based

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley trying to lose her virginity to Elias but Elias doesn't want to walk with her.


Even Ellesworth would pass that up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)

Carmella and Ellsworth.  Did they..

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2018)

So whoever is a Falcon fan I just won a Super Bowl for you...in Madden . my strategy ? After I got a lead I.....


RAN THE FUCKING FOOTBALL!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2018)

I run the football in the first quarter.  I run the football when I'm behind.  I run the football on first and 20.  I run the football on third and 8.

It doesn't really matter what the situation is. Running is how you win at Madden.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

If you don't run in Madden or don't always go for it on 4th down don't even talk to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella and Ellsworth.  Did they..
> 
> What do you guys think?


At first she cockteased him but eventually Ellesworth tore it up and she couldn't live without him. She even ditched BIg Cass for dat no chin dicking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

she just dont care about admitting her affairs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> At first she cockteased him but eventually Ellesworth tore it up and she couldn't live without him. She even ditched BIg Cass for dat no chin dicking.



Big Cass is just a nickname.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Chris Candido enjoyed being a cuck doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2018)

Now thats a real Lunatic fringe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm at the live sex celebration.

Imagine being there with your parents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

Nexus look like geeks thinking back on it.


DB stands out the most here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Nexus was literally seven jobbers no one gave a shit about...and Daniel Bryan. That people thought they should have won at Summerslam and all got huge pushes still confuses me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nexus look like geeks thinking back on it.
> 
> 
> DB stands out the most here.



That's basically because he wasn't fed to Cena week in week out like the rest of them were.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That's basically because he wasn't fed to Cena week in week out like the rest of them were.



No I'm talking about day 1.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 20, 2018)

Day 1 Nexus I had high hopes for Barrett, Bryan, and Gabriel. The rest were ehh.
Bryan got there. Barrett almost got there. Gabriel didn't get close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

These fools got val venis getting his penis cut off as a better moment than the rock returning after a decade and daniel bryan retiring

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

NXT followed EC3 but people noticed so they unfollowed him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

whats worse dx coming back to face spirit squad or shield coming back for the miztourage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Rock coming back to help Cena battle R-Truth and The Miz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

Well that doesn't count because Rock and Cena did not revive a old group to beat some scrubs

they formed a new team for a day


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

wwf fans drove me outta the wwf brother

chicago... wwf fans drove out micheal jordan

i got something to say to u wwf fans

since im back wwf fans

i only got one thing to say to u wwf fans

this hogan promo got me dead


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Hogan's return promos were fucking magical.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

looking back at the screw job

it was brets fault


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Fuck! I knew Pillman was savage but this is too much! Surprised Chris didn't hang himself with all the times Sunny cucked him. With this the majority of the 97' Hart Foundation have now fucked Sunny(along with most of the locker room from that time).


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2018)

Probably one of the reasons why they try to distance themselves from that point in time. High ratings but crazy shit otherwise.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nexus was literally seven jobbers no one gave a shit about...and Daniel Bryan. That people thought they should have won at Summerslam and all got huge pushes still confuses me.


Probably because they lost all the presence of being a threat once they lost at summerslam.

They had a tiny bit of it when they had Sheamus running away from them like a lil bitch. But any form of it left when the vets destroyed them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nexus look like geeks thinking back on it.
> 
> 
> DB stands out the most here.


DB also the only one out the group I think that wasn't a rookie unless one or two more had been wrestling for many years like him.  So that probably has a factor to play in it as well. Most rookies look like big geeks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan's return promos were fucking magical.


Hogan was killing it there until he went and started tripping over his dick not once but 3 times rofl.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably because they lost all the presence of being a threat once they lost at summerslam.
> 
> They had a tiny bit of it when they had Sheamus running away from them like a lil bitch. But any form of it left when the vets destroyed them.



Ain't nobody wanna see Edge or Jericho losing to a no talent like Darren Young or Michael Tarver. None of those guys had any right to win any big matches. They're lucky they got that much of a push in the first place.

WWE got it right with the Shield though. Those guys came out the gate with that five star match against Team Hell No and Ryback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ain't nobody wanna see Edge or Jericho losing to a no talent like Darren Young or Michael Tarver. None of those guys had any right to win any big matches. They're lucky they got that much of a push in the first place.
> 
> WWE got it right with the Shield though. Those guys came out the gate with that five star match against Team Hell No and Ryback.


Tell them brother. I mean I love heath slater but come on man.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ain't nobody wanna see Edge or Jericho losing to a no talent like Darren Young or Michael Tarver. None of those guys had any right to win any big matches. They're lucky they got that much of a push in the first place.
> 
> WWE got it right with the Shield though. Those guys came out the gate with that five star match against Team Hell No and Ryback.


I mean when you push them as this huge threat you kinda gotta follow through with it at that point or otherwise why even come up with the idea in the first place? Barrett getting the victory pin would have been all that mattered anyway. Oh and if they had followed through and let him beat Cena and Orton in his feuds with them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean when you push them as this huge threat you kinda gotta follow through with it at that point or otherwise why even come up with the idea in the first place? Barrett getting the victory pin would have been all that mattered anyway. Oh and if they had followed through and let him beat Cena and Orton in his feuds with them.



I mean that's the case if its doing well. From what I heard the Nexus thing wasn't selling or doing numbers in general.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2018)

god damn hbk goat af. His first retirement legit... Women crying.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean that's the case if its doing well. From what I heard the Nexus thing wasn't selling or doing numbers in general.


Well then they did the right thing. Probably shouldn't have had nexus be full of dudes with no presence. 

Then they tried it again with The Corre.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 20, 2018)

so Confirmed Ladies to be at Raw 25

Michelle McCool
Layla
Trish
Lita


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

You can't just bring in a bunch of rookies no one had ever heard of or care about, fire the one guy in that group that actually had credibility, put them up against a team of legends and think they stood a chance. The only thing they had going for them was a numbers game but it was pretty obvious they sucked individually. I mean, if it was a team of ROH guys like Bryan, Punk, Low Ki, Joe, Rollins and Aries, I would've bought it. Seven rookies? They honestly should've been annihilated by Big Show in a 7 on 1 handicap match. WWE getting a couple ppv main events out of those chumps is amazing.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Day 1 Nexus I had high hopes for Barrett, Bryan, and Gabriel. The rest were ehh.
> Bryan got there. Barrett almost got there. Gabriel didn't get close.


Slater only one still employed IIRC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> so Confirmed Ladies to be at Raw 25
> 
> Michelle McCool
> Layla
> ...



The biggest regret in human history is that Trish never got blacked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Slater only one still employed IIRC



Slater is a perfectly good jobber. Those guys usually last the longest because you don't have to push them and there's always people around that need to be put over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The biggest regret in human history is that Trish never got blacked.


Well there was a rumor that Rock and Trish were fucking at one point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The biggest regret in human history is that Trish never got blacked.


Benjamin had a chance but Vince wasn't having that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Well there was a rumor that Rock and Trish were fucking at one point.



I pray this true.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2018)

Trish and Lita still the baddest females of all time.

Just something about them. Like yeah the other women like lana hot af but for some reason they just don't top trish and lita.

It's like how Rihanna not literally the sexiest chick but her sex appeal makes her a 10.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2018)

Molly Holly had dat thickness doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2018)

Molly Holly that simple white chick you see in cuck videos


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I pray this true.


I remember now.

It was from Ivory's shoot interview.

She pretty much said that Rock asked her if she had a boyfriend and Ivory said Yes.

Then along comes Trish Stratus.


Ivory wanted the People's Strudel.

But Trish got it first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> so Confirmed Ladies to be at Raw 25
> 
> Michelle McCool
> Layla
> ...


The Bella Twins
Jacqueline
Torrie Wilson
Kelly Kelly


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan's return promos were fucking magical.


Hogan is actually an amazing promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember now.
> 
> It was from Ivory's shoot interview.
> 
> ...


Yea Ivory dropped the ball to get on the People's.

She's aged very well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

A lot of the WWE women have aged great.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2018)

Hadn't hear from my sister in over 2 weeks and my parents and I have been trying to call her for a week and half with all forms of communication just going straight to answering machine or not responded to so we got worried, especially since she lives in the bad part of Albany. Eventually cops were called for a welfare check and it turns out her dumbass just turned off all her phones and computers because she was tuckered out from her last set of hospital rounds.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2018)

Triple H had a harem with Steph, Alexa, Charotte and Sasha in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2018)

Damn watching WWE funny moments to get ready for tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2018)

Looking forward to tomorrow gents


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2018)

or maybe they're tired of being cheated on


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

Shouldn't Pre show be on already?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Shouldn't Pre show be on already?


Rumble is next Sunday


----------



## Kuya (Jan 21, 2018)

Oops


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2018)

They're both better than Omega.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2018)

Roman must be overdosed with juice with that kind of delusion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

> WWE Alexa Bliss: Hall of Famer in the making





Enjoyable read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

Poor Hawkins.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

Here’s the twitter video.

I’m hyped for this week.  Raw 25.  Miz and Asuka in the MMC.  And the Royal Rumble.  Good time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2018)

Can't wait to see how WWE gets exposed from how there's plenty of memorable characters in the past to having shitty wrestlers like Jinder and Orton


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2018)

Braun needs to smash Alexa


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun needs to smash Alexa



Hmm, wouldn't that be considered an upgrade from Dana Brooke.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, wouldn't that be considered an upgrade from Dana Brooke.


Alexa better in the face and ass.  Dana better in the chest.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2018)

Dana looks terrible.

Alexa is the prettiest in the entire roster. 2nd would be Kairi Sane then Paige of 3yrs ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2018)

I feel like Dana would be annoying irl.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2018)

She has a huge mouth so yes she definitely be annoying


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2018)

braun would destroy alexa bliss

id pay to see it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Poor Hawkins.


"Braun Smash."
You bet your ass he has.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

WWE should bring back the Hardcore Title. Could have a livestream of the Hardocre Champion on the Network.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE should bring back the Hardcore Title. Could have a livestream of the Hardocre Champion on the Network.



I agree. All they would have to do is take out some of the more mindlessly gimmick things that they did with the title, such as having multiple people win on one show. They can use the title to create new concepts...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE should bring back the Hardcore Title. Could have a livestream of the Hardocre Champion on the Network.



Luke Harper should be the first Hardcore Champ imo. 

It fits him perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Guaranteed big pop tonight!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Going all out with raw 25 I see. I might even order some food for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

I’m just thinking a lot of Buffalo Wild Wings will do the trick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

How would u rate this thread since I been the number 1 guy


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Going all out with raw 25 I see. I might even order some food for it.


Facts. thinking pizza and wings tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How would u rate this thread since I been the number 1 guy


Negative 0


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Going all out with raw 25 I see. I might even order some food for it.


Bought snacks for it. Although due to school Ill have to hurry home.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Negative 0


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

The pre-show is on USA or the WWE network?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Kidding 

Anyways Ill try to watch preshow on the way home


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The pre-show is on USA or the WWE network?


On network , Youtube


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Brock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock.


Braaaaaauuuuuun fucked him up good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Braun needs to save us from all of this! Give the belt to him already!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock.


Excellence


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Over or under that no matter how big the name that's on the card or who's technically better or all the moments and wrestlers that we've witnessed...

Raw gonna open up with hhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Wrestlemania 2000 gents.  The Road to Wrestlemania story mode was fucking great in that game.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WWE Shut Your Mouth still got a way more detailed backstage area than current wwe games. Its sad.

I remember you could even go outside where you were running in the snow up and down the street. Even could take the subway from one area to the next. What happened?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

I remember there was one Smackdown vs RAW game where the main storyline was you constantly wrestling Santino every week to build to a chickensuit match with Vince at WM. Holy fuck Russo must've wrote that shit.

The Divas storyline was about Mickie James not being able to respond to Nattie's lesbian feelings for her so she used Brian Kendrick as a beard, so that was cool af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

I need to replay the og smackdown vs raw

I remember Torrie Wilson was my gf. Thought I accomplished life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

How much pressure are the writers feeling tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Over or under that no matter how big the name that's on the card or who's technically better or all the moments and wrestlers that we've witnessed...
> 
> Raw gonna open up with hhh


Or Steph


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How would u rate this thread since I been the number 1 guy


4/10. Proof a B+ Player should never be the #1 guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 4/10. Proof a B+ Player should never be the #1 guy


Why is a jobber saying this?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember there was one Smackdown vs RAW game where the main storyline was you constantly wrestling Santino every week to build to a chickensuit match with Vince at WM. Holy fuck Russo must've wrote that shit.
> 
> The Divas storyline was about Mickie James not being able to respond to Nattie's lesbian feelings for her so she used Brian Kendrick as a beard, so that was cool af.


What the flying fuck?! I do not remember this so it must have been after I stopped playing the raw vs smackdowns.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 4/10. Proof a B+ Player should never be the #1 guy



How is Drag the #1 guy when he keeps jobbing to me and Rukia? Is this like when Jack Swagger won the world title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why is a jobber saying this?


I've been bodying you for a while now. You of all people can't be accusing others of being a jobber on here. You're the Curt Hawkins of this thread.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

That girl tweets about nothing but being fucked up on drugs and telling people to buy her nude Snapchat for $40. This story suspect af.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've been bodying you for a while now. You of all people can't be accusing others of being a jobber on here. You're the Curt Hawkins of this thread.


No Im the main event heel youre just a jobber who is basically like Bo Dallas. Bo lieve dat!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That girl tweets about nothing but being fucked up on drugs and telling people to buy her nude Snapchat for $40. This story suspect af.


She also got Enzo's name wrong lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag is the biggest heel in this thread because him trying to talk up his weeb wrestling is like when Stevie Richards in the RtC era when he kept trying to stop bra and panty matches.

Kaiba the other heel trying that Sandow "I'm smarter than everyone" shit when he's just a straight up jobber.

Thor is like The Boogie Man. All his segments just make you go wtf.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag is the biggest heel in this thread because him trying to talk up his weeb wrestling is like when Stevie Richards in the RtC era when he kept trying to stop bra and panty matches.
> 
> Kaiba the other heel trying that Sandow "I'm smarter than everyone" shit when he's just a straight up jobber.
> 
> Thor is like The Boogie Man. All his segments just make you go wtf.


Holy shit the last part is damn true


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That girl tweets about nothing but being fucked up on drugs and telling people to buy her nude Snapchat for $40. This story suspect af.


Men are always guilty!! Muwahhah


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

More companies interested in the WWE TV deal.  Hold on to that stock guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia is bayley always happy n taking Ls happy just so optimistic

Ghost is rusev. Talented funny AF everyone loves him but mid card for life.

Dean Ambrose is well ya already know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia is bayley always happy n taking Ls happy just so optimistic
> 
> Ghost is rusev. Talented funny AF everyone loves him but mid card for life.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is well ya already know


The GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

@SoulTaker @The Juice Man @Shadow Replication 1480 @Nemesis


Who else needs to be brought back tonight?

Oh right...


@Seto Kaiba


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

@Shirker


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

She said they were on weed coke meth.

1. That sounds mad uncomfortable

2. How enzo passing a drug test when roman failed one before pretty sure all of that shit would have gotten him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She said they were on weed coke meth.
> 
> 1. That sounds mad uncomfortable
> 
> 2. How enzo passing a drug test when roman failed one before pretty sure all of that shit would have gotten him


The problem is her story is inconsistent and why did she turn to social media instead of reporting?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys.  I'm modding this section now so tag me if you need anything, ie; thread title changes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hey guys.  I'm modding this section now so tag me if you need anything, ie; thread title changes


Oh snap. Also Raw 25th is on tonight , join this reunion .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Hey guys.  I'm modding this section now so tag me if you need anything, ie; thread title changes


Change thread to "official rukias 25th anniversary of important raws"

Please

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

This is a biggie WAD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm the HHH of this thread



I'll bury anything and everything to stay relevant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

WhataNakamura being lazy af with those comparisons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm the HHH of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bury anything and everything to stay relevant.


So who's your Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

HHH is going to put himself in a big match at Mania and give himself a cool entrance.  So he will do something significant either tonight or at the Rumble.  Maybe even at both events?!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So who's your Ultimate Warrior?



I have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She said they were on weed coke meth.
> 
> 1. That sounds mad uncomfortable
> 
> 2. How enzo passing a drug test when roman failed one before pretty sure all of that shit would have gotten him


Enzo always did seem like a coke fiend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I have no clue what you're talking about.


 

Since you'll bury me later Ill let this slide so it wont hurt as bad


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WhataNakamura being lazy af with those comparisons.


..

 COME ON!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Respect me!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Im being Krispen Ben Wha'd today


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

New thread GM AFGpride gonna let his ego go out of control like Shane on Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Thread title powerful AF.

New era


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Respect me!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Is that the injured championship

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Would still have more appearances than Brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

THEY SERIOUS LMAO?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

DX HHH to star the show
NXT HHH to start off second hour
Evolution HHH to start off third hour
Authority HHH to finish the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

No one is going to buy that shirt.  Give me a break.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Smh hopefully if its not true he gets his name cleared.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 22, 2018)

Accusations alone should not carry that kind of power. Proof. Evidence. Trial. Do these things not matter anymore?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Accusations alone should not carry that kind of power. Proof. Evidence. Trial. Do these things not matter anymore?


WWE may have information we are not privy to.

But I do agree with you.  Seems like men are automatically guilty right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> THEY SERIOUS LMAO?


wwe been trash at making catchy shirts for almost a decade now. rofl



Rukia said:


> WWE may have information we are not privy to.
> 
> But I do agree with you.  Seems like men are automatically guilty right now.


Gotta love the feminist agenda.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Accusations alone should not carry that kind of power. Proof. Evidence. Trial. Do these things not matter anymore?


Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

If Enzo is innocent.  He at least is guilty of not being very smart.  He hangs out with low class individuals.

And good job dude.  Becoming a distraction on the 25th anniversary of Raw.  Nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Hitting the beers early today.  Tonight is a celebration!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If Enzo is innocent.  He at least is guilty of not being very smart.  He hangs out with low class individuals.
> 
> And good job dude.  Becoming a distraction on the 25th anniversary of Raw.  Nice.




Making Rumble week 10 times interesting


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hitting the beers early today.  Tonight is a celebration!


I was trying to hold off till saturday n sunday but I might drink tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

The US title match isn't at the Rumble anymore.  The CW match is in jeopardy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Even if they did have sex how do we know it wasn't consent and now she tryna get at enzo?

How do these people decide on something that happened forever ago?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Nia must be thrilled to be locked into a love storyline with this dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A report is not a conviction though.



It's not but it'd would be silly for WWE to allow Enzo to be on tv still defending the title when he's being charged in the court of law for rape.


If you running a business and one of the top people gets charged with rape you still letting them be apart of the company even if they are dealing with that shit that makes the company as a whole look bad or are you just gonna lay him off for awhile until he clears his name?


because what if Enzo did rape her? WWE would have been letting a rapist for months after being accused still air on their tv.

I don't blame WWE at all after the cops come in.

Like Rukia said he never should have been in this position to begin with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Guys chillax I get right now that her story is fishy but at the same time you gotta take sexual assault seriously. Dont let yourselves fall for the feminists true agenda. Be more conscise and wait for evidence to be announced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh well lets forget Enzio the shit and focus on the Raw tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Agreed Enzo need to step his game up and stop fuckin with bottom-tier druggies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

WWE gotta protect their neck after they jumped the gun and embarrassed themselves with that Benoit tribute back in the day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

What will nia do now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn I didn't even think of what Nia must be going through right now.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> @Shirker



lol
As much as i'd hate to ignore a shout from a friend, unfortunately i got work on weekdays.I suppose I'll try to catch the replay on watchwrestling later.

Show's creating buzz for whatever reason and Austin is supposed to be back so that's cool. Also Jericho. The pop he recieves from the stuff he's been doing for the past couple months should be ginourmous, so that should be neat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> lol
> As much as i'd hate to ignore a shout from a friend, unfortunately i got work on weekdays.I suppose I'll try to catch the replay on watchwrestling later.
> 
> Show's creating buzz for whatever reason and Austin is supposed to be back so that's cool. Also Jericho. The pop he recieves from the stuff he's been doing for the past couple months should be ginourmous, so that should be neat.



Ain't no one in America care what Jericho is doing in weeaboo land with vanilla midgets.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> lol
> As much as i'd hate to ignore a shout from a friend, unfortunately i got work on weekdays.I suppose I'll try to catch the replay on watchwrestling later.
> 
> Show's creating buzz for whatever reason and Austin is supposed to be back so that's cool. Also Jericho. The pop he recieves from the stuff he's been doing for the past couple months should be ginourmous, so that should be neat.


Nooo now our reunion is in jumble just like the real Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> What will nia do now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ain't no one in America care what Jericho is doing in weeaboo land with vanilla midgets.




WWE Mark.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag is the biggest heel in this thread because him trying to talk up his weeb wrestling is like when Stevie Richards in the RtC era when he kept trying to stop bra and panty matches.
> 
> Kaiba the other heel trying that Sandow "I'm smarter than everyone" shit when he's just a straight up jobber.
> 
> Thor is like The Boogie Man. All his segments just make you go wtf.



I prefer being Undertaker. Corporate Ministry Taker to exact. I will crucify Dean Ambrose on live TV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I prefer being Undertaker. Corporate Ministry Taker to exact. I will crucify Dean Ambrose on live TV


Ill say thank you sir may I have another


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean and Thor trying to recreate the Attitude Era up in here.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nooo now our reunion is in jumble just like the real Raw



Or the SHIELD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill say thank you sir may I have another



Viscera and Mark Henry will show you how its done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Viscera and Mark Henry will show you how its done


Sexual chocolate never was ministry though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean and Thor trying to recreate the Attitude Era up in here.


I'd just be censored by Khris and his stockholders


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You're right that was presumptuous of me. I've got no real proof that it's creating any kind of buzz, just 2nd hand accounts from people that'd be excited either way. Mah bad, that was on me.
> 
> 
> 
> K


People are legit excited though. I think you have doubts thats why you're not excited


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You're right that was presumptuous of me. I've got no real proof that it's creating any kind of buzz, just 2nd hand accounts from people that'd be excited either way. Mah bad, that was on me.
> 
> 
> 
> K



Rukia said its going to be a good raw

all u need brother

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sexual chocolate never was ministry though



oh wait, my bad. it was  the blue meanie 

the fat white bastard with blue hair lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Phoenix Police confirmed that on Monday, October 23, 2017, at around 2:30 p.m., Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue. The case is under investigation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Phoenix Police confirmed that on Monday, October 23, 2017, at around 2:30 p.m., Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue. The case is under investigation.



what's this all about?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

@WhatADrag 

can you please change your avatar? its giving me seizures


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what's this all about?


Enzo might have raped a thot


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

enzo is jobbing irl too that he can't get a woman for reals?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> enzo is jobbing irl too that he can't get a woman for reals?


He did. Her name's Nia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

If he had just stayed with the boring Liv Morgan, none of this would have happened.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People are legit excited though. I think you have doubts thats why you're not excited



Pessimistic doubts? Me? Naahhh~

You trippin' 



WhatADrag said:


> Rukia said its going to be a good raw
> 
> all u need brother



This is a good fuckin' point, i take it back. Tonight's gonna be special.



WhatADrag said:


> Phoenix Police confirmed that on Monday, October 23, 2017, at around 2:30 p.m., Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue. The case is under investigation.



Baddah Boom, my career is doomed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Why is Rosenberg on the pre-show?  He was exposed last week!


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

The answer is obvious. cancel the cruiserweight division

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He did. Her name's Nia



nia not counted. she's a hippo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Manhattan Center is going to have a better atmosphere.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

i'm going to neg you Rukia if this RAW sucks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WHAT?  How is it my fault?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

why did wwe hire these fucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm going to neg you Rukia if this RAW sucks


same


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Pessimistic doubts? Me? Naahhh~
> 
> You trippin'
> 
> ...





Shirker said:


> Pessimistic doubts? Me? Naahhh~
> 
> You trippin'
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WHAT?  How is it my fault?


You hyped it up . you will get buried with teh negs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

stone cold n booker t at the store tho


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2018)

Negging Rukia no matter what tbh tbf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why did wwe hire these fucks


Renee is much better than the Dasha Fuentes’ of the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Preshow making Roman look strong. Also what if all this is just to praise Roman Reigns.?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

This RAW gonna be the event of the century.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Brock, Braun, Kane segment is going to suck tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Eric Bischoff!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

get rid of shane n db bring back eb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Bischoff gonna introduce Hogan and cause everyone to mark the fuck out like he ain't even a racist.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> get rid of shane n db bring back eb


Bischoff can talk unlike Angle.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

8 Woman Tag Match tonight?  No one gives a fuck about that!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WHAT?  How is it my fault?



because you always say that it will be the biggest RAW EVER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

You know it’s big because Otunga is here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Jericho confronting the Rock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Bit behind and saw the Undertaker bit.  Did they forget the years between 2000 and 2004 xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Renee is a saint.  Taking care of Dean Ambrose.  You know that guy doesn’t invest his money wisely!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean doesn't deserve Renee to be honest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

NOW that he has the curb stomp back.  I look at Seth Rollins and take him seriously again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

what u drinking on bros


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

nescafe berry mocha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Not even Alexa’s account.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> NOW that he has the curb stomp back.  I look at Seth Rollins and take him seriously again.



curb stomp should be the strongest finisher in WWE 2k18

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what u drinking on bros


Lagunitas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Must be opening with Shane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Here we go gents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia your career is on the line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, King and Jr opening up Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Goddammmit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Nvm, it's the siblings opening up Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lets neg Rukia already

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Well it could be a good show.  They will have a hot crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

MAKING HISTORY WITH NF FAM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

So Shane with the props while I'm guessing Steph will shit on the mood after his promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh thank god Steph talked a little


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Miz better win the world title again this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice job WWE. You put a retirement of DB only for it to push DB out the door


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

lol they recognising CM Punk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuuuck


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nice job WWE. You put a retirement of DB only for it to push DB out the door



DB should remain retired until he goes to an actual doctor that doesn't believe in quak medicine like he does and proves no matter what he's 100% healthy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

im a cry bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

You know what?  Fuck it Vince earned it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

VINCE!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

*strutting intensifies*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmm, Vinnie mac out with his kids but no Linda.    Probably because if they want those stunners sold should Stone Cold come out.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Vince is definitely the best TV character ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> DB should remain retired until he goes to an actual doctor that doesn't believe in quak medicine like he does and proves no matter what he's 100% healthy.


He has. DB is wrestling . Question is will WWE ignore him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol started a go fund me? Damn cheap rich family.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol, that shot at Brooklyn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Hahahahhahaha Vince committed to his heelness


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol, Vince playing the crowd.   The man still has it. 

Oh, stunner time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Vince is a great heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

*shattered glass*


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Speak up Vince you got 20K+ people calling you an Asshole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh look middle fingers


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

When you here the glass. 

_THAT'S YOUR ASS._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Dat Steph not allowed to get a stunner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

fire


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

This should have had JR commentating

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Why can’t Roman be as popular as Stone Cold?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This should have had JR commentating


Fuck Cole


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Poor Shane


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Shane is in his prime.  Good call boss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Age don't mean shit when it comes to getting a stunner.   At least they kept Linda out of it this time around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

DOn't hug I am gettin flashbacks of crybaby heel austin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

The pop that finisher gets when it's performed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Shane got those stunners because he’s been a heel for three months.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Absolution teaming with heels?  I thought they were against everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia got saved by Austin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Show needs to end with the entire roster getting stunners.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Absolution teaming with heels?  I thought they were against everyone.


Paige cant wrestle anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

damn it Rukia you win!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shane got those stunners because he’s been a heel for three months.



stephanie should have gotten a 10000


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> damn it Rukia you win!


Don’t worry.  Woman segment to cool off the crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Missed RAW so far b/c of work. Que paso?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

vince lookin like he hasn't had a good night sleep since hogan era.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed RAW so far b/c of work. Que paso?



best RAW in years son!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> stephanie should have gotten a 10000


Maybe Trish will throw her into a pile of cow shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed RAW so far b/c of work. Que paso?


Austin segment passed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Bet you nostalgia fans are like who the fuck are they?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Austin segment passed


Gotta rewatch that then.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Here comes horse face cunt Sasha Banks.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Mandy x Mickie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Austin should come back out and give Sasha and Bayley a stunner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Seriously what a bad place to put the womens match at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

So it's the heel team against a Mickie, Asuka, and Team "My Husbando is Beta"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin should come back out and give Sasha and Bayley a stunner.


What if you just sent Austin out with marching orders to end any segments that aren’t working?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Da fuck? The WWE at United Center

You caved Jerry


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What if you just sent Austin out with marching orders to end any segments that aren’t working?



Austin needs to drive out on his ATV and start yelling BORING at fools like he did to Lance Storm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

im a neg rukia soon af i cant stand this 8 woman tag


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Asuka should just refuse to tag in and win this by herself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka should just refuse to tag in and win this by herself


Mickie and Mandy can have a 'feud' later on


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Cole still salty Booker sacrificed him last week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Nia is as popular as any of them.  I think the crowds just like that she offers something different.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Going by the match for Sasha's sin against Paige she'll be the heroine in peril for this match.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin should come back out and give Sasha and Bayley a stunner.


A stunner might fix bayley's face. bish looks like a pornstar without makeup and i still can't believe there were dude's thirsting over her

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Asuka needs to get on dogfart.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't care about Nia Fatts. 

Where's Trish and Lita?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Crowd already tired of feminist wrasslin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't care about Nia Fatts.
> 
> Where's Trish and Lita?


Lita not sure but Trish is coming later


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> A stunner might fix bayley's face. bish looks like a pornstar without makeup and i still can't believe there were dude's thirsting over her


Dudes thirsting over Bayley are literally the sort of phags looking for gfs on GTA online.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going by the match for Sasha's sin against Paige she'll be the heroine in peril for this match.


She's not a heroine tho and we want her killed, no?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

yeah its time to neg rukia


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Austin needs to drive out on his ATV and start yelling BORING at fools like he did to Lance Storm.


lmfao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> A stunner might fix bayley's face. bish looks like a pornstar without makeup and i still can't believe there were dude's thirsting over her


Yes! Exactly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> She's not a heroine tho and we want her killed, no?


I want her to job as much as Ellsworth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah its time to neg rukia


The match is almost over WAD.  Hang in there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow Sasha wont get punished fot ending Paiges career


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't even know why Paige hasn't started doing ticket shows on camsoda


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

marks paid to watch on a screen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Alicia Fox is still in the ring?  Seriously???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Holy shit, the pop Asuka got when she turned on her team after.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Asuka actually being fucking dumb


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

THATS MY BAE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Asuka tired of those scrubs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Coachman there but no Rock to antagonize him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

they shoving all the names together


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Alicia definitely the sort of bitch that'll ride the bangbus.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

The Coach!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Coachman there but no Rock to antagonize him.


Too busy making movies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh shit Boogeyman


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Don’t laugh Kurt!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Taker next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Dragonlily vs Asuka on ultimate surrender is the real dream match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too busy making movies.



True.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Taker giving a retirement speech?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> Taker giving a retirement speech?


I hope so.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Whats with the audio?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Also lol King brought up the Puppies


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True.


Hope he at least sent a message.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope so.


Yep. getting retirement vibes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm wondering when Taker is inducted into the WWE HOF will he go in twice as himself and part of BoD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

God bless you Taker  

Thanks for all the good and creepy times.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

jfc these dudes are marks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

The Fink! (And yes the Undertaker)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Corporate Ministry Undertaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> jfc these dudes are marks


Quiet smark.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> jfc these dudes are marks


I don’t see any cool people like me in the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

If Undertaker retires , I shall neg Rukia. His reputation shall Rest In Piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Umm didn't Kane win the last feud with the Undertaker?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Was that his retirement speech.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Umm didn't Kane win the last feud with the Undertaker?



Actually did a hat trick with three consecutive PPV wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Not Biker Taker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

I was looking at Kelly Kelly pictures guys.  She’s fucking hot asf.  Damn!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

So did he retire?


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not Biker Taker


Literally the only other thing i would've accepted beyond a retirement speech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was that his retirement speech.


He left it open cause he might do one more.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not Biker Taker



They didn't even put Biker/Big evil taker in the whole Undertaker promo.  It's like Vince is ashamed of it for some reason.



PlacidSanity said:


> Actually did a hat trick with three consecutive PPV wins.



That's my thought, seems like Taker had to face the reaper that time around.  Though we should forget Kane's next feud with edge where he became a crybaby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Taker gonna attack Cena.

I'm calling it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, JBL and Simons back as the APA.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Taker isn’t done tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

People Power!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

PEOPLE POWER


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

People Power! Bischoff soon too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

William is definitely given his props.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Dat Bischoff Pop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Bischoff should be in the hall of fame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Stop fucking teasing me WWE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Dammit that stare down of a match that will never happen in the WWE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2018)

Aww .an wish I could watch. Stick in law prep class .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Bryan/Miz is a fucking awesome feud with no payoff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Heres the boos heard round the world


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Miz still antagonizing DBry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Miz will get a huge pop if he wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz still antagonizing DBry


No damn payoff though


Hes the male version of Stephck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Reigns getting booed. My drug.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They didn't even put Biker/Big evil taker in the whole Undertaker promo.  It's like Vince is ashamed of it for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, seems like Taker had to face the reaper that time around.  Though we should forget Kane's next feud with edge where he became a crybaby.


When Big Evil was like heel taker at his best!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

The fuck, Miz is suppose to be the heel here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Yay Miz!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought yokozuna was japanese how him n roman cousins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, Miz is suppose to be the heel here.


He was. When he was fucking with actual babyface in Dbry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought yokozuna was japanese how him n roman cousins



Yoko was Samoan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought yokozuna was japanese how him n roman cousins


Shhh Roman related to every wrestler


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He was. When he was fucking with actual babyface in Dbry


The main point of that segment was to cool off the Miz as a babyface before the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought yokozuna was japanese how him n roman cousins


Shit blew my mind when my cousin told me when I was 17.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Yoko was announced as hailing from Samoa doe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Cena might really get booed outta the Manhattan Center. Ain’t no kids or moms here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena might really get booed outta the Manhattan Center. Ain’t no kids or moms here.


He’s going to be at Barclays.  Undertaker is one of the guys that will be at both venues.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Definitely see miz winning here to set up roman winning the rumble and get that rematch with bork

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The main point of that segment was to cool off the Miz as a babyface before the match.


Yea but in doing so all it does is show that WWE needs to find a way to keep DB.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> Definitely see miz winning here to set up roman winning the rumble and get that rematch with bork


I told the guys this but they thought Finn would win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

raw keeps being ruined with these matches


i need okada

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Miz never finishes the kicks!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Honestly The Sitout Powerbomb should be Reigns's finisher.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz never finishes the kicks!


Only time I recall him finishing them was ironically also against Reigns when he lost the IC Title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

This bastard kicked out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Hahahahahaha I knew it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, Miz wins.  Reigns took himself out with the failed spear into the exposed turnbuckle.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes!!  New champ!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

BABYGURL gonna win the rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Roman about to win his second rumble


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> raw keeps being ruined with these matches
> 
> 
> i need okada



Isn't he dating the VA of Sora from Digimon Tri.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't he dating the VA of Sora from Digimon Tri.


What?


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I told the guys this but they thought Finn would win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

If Roman wins at Mania.  Miz is #1 contender.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

When Miz is IC Champion again but it means Reigns is winning the Rumble

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I told the guys this but they thought Finn would win



Still going with Shinsuke going with the Rumble with Roman winning the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


>


Vince will never give up on babygurl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

WE GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA 

SUCK IT


we need your consent tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still going with Shinsuke going with the Rumble with Roman winning the Elimination Chamber.


If Roman wins?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Holy shit, is that MVP there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

It's my boy Christian!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

MVP and Usos


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Jeff Hardy is clowning through that segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

PEEPS>>>

OVER LIL PEEP

IM DRUNK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Christian, Revitalized Seth and JJ. This'll be gold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Pretty much expecting Rollins and Jordan to lose.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Jason Jordan is a terrific heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much expecting Rollins and Jordan to lose.


Nope.  Sheamus and Cesaro are done.  Their tag team has gone on as long as it can.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

How the fuck is jeff sitting there giggling when his older bro is...well...you know


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Jordan is the biggest heal going right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

id pay to see jericho over taker tbh


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> How the fuck is jeff sitting there giggling when his older bro is...well...you know



Because Vince can't trademark Brother Nero since that's Jeff's middle name.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

JJ such a heat magnet


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

greatest heel out in jason jordan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> How the fuck is jeff sitting there all normal when his older bro is...well...you know



I doubt using the Itchweed persona would be allowed.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman about to win his second rumble



Exactly. Brace thyself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

jesus


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Booker T:  This kid has a lot to learn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

mark city bitch
mark
mark
mark
city bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

MY BOO


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

man flair looks ready to die good to see him doing better tho.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Ric gotta stop himself from starting a family crisis. homeboy was ready to stroke bliss' hair

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn.  Alexa got trounced right there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

I thought Survivor Series the only night RAW and SD meet though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> mark city bitch
> mark
> mark
> mark
> city bitch


Smdh dumb to bring "cruiserweight" wrestling tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Where's Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I thought Survivor Series the only night RAW and SD meet though?


They were bringing DB and Shane so they had to bring some Smackdown wrestlers


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> mark city bitch
> mark
> mark
> mark
> city bitch


why they doing the original raw arena fans so wrong? lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Where's Jeff Jarrett?


In AA.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I thought Survivor Series the only night RAW and SD meet though?



They still meet for the joint PPV's

RR, Mania, Summerslam and Survivor series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia and ghost would pay for those Manhattan tickets

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Where's Jeff Jarrett?



To think HBK was super kicking a brat off screen, he was tapping them out onscreen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Alexa needs revenge for Survivor Series.  And Alexa and Charlotte need something to do.  Book it for the Rumble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Wow, so Wyatt on for tonight.    Where was he last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Least Bray is in the nice arena


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

BROTHER NERO I KNEW YOU"D COME


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Wyatt on for tonight.    Where was he last week.


Not jobbing thats for sure


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

They are treating Slater like shit.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Manhattan center geeks get wyatt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Jeff Vanishes from the poker game and Matt is now in a match.  Coincidence?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Please do something with this feud E . Introduce actual sister abigail.

Bring Brother Nero. Something


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

We're having this match now? I thought it'd be saved for the Rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

It it my audio or the reactions for this match been lukewarm to nil.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

400 dollars for wyatt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We're having this match now? I thought it'd be saved for the Rumble.


Something is going down. I hope


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Matt is limping bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It it my audio or the reactions for this match been lukewarm to nil.


People only came for nostalgia . Not WWE now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We're having this match now? I thought it'd be saved for the Rumble.



2 Rumbles = minimum of 2 hours
2 title matches = About an hour, maybe 45 minutes.

Yeah there's no time for any more matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We're having this match now? I thought it'd be saved for the Rumble.


Maybe at Mania.  Or Elimination Chamber.  They are going to be in the Rumble match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It it my audio or the reactions for this match been lukewarm to nil.


Bray is less over than he has ever been.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bray is less over than he has ever been.


Man was red hot just a year ago. Shame how dirty WWE have done him since he won the WWE Title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

ghost love making weeboo jokes but only his people paying 400 dollars to hear taker talk n see bray wyatt wrestle

speak up pokemon dork


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Wait ....WHAT?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WTF was that?!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

this crowd sounds sooo disappointed aside from the delete chants just now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Hmm, Wyatt into Cthulhu with that shirt of his.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

That's it? I mean I'm glad Bray won but THAT'S IT?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF was that?!




ask rukia or ghost


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Bellas being great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ask rukia or ghost


Negging those fuckers for this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bellas being great




they lowkey are


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

OH MY FUCK TORRIE LOOKIN FINE


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Wyatt into Cthulhu with that shirt of his.


Lovecraft makes more sense than a typical wyatt promo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Where was the swerve? FFS we get a vanilla clean ending? Brother Nero? Vanguard-1? Senor Benjamin? Wyatt Family? ANYTHING!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Kidman was a dumbass for letting that woman get away.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they lowkey are


Low is a big emphasis on why


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag mad as fuck real life blood weebs are true wrestling fans who are rich af and thus the only fans Vince respects.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn.  Torrie looks great.  And she's older than these other girls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lita getting that Benoit treatment


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

No Lita?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Torrie Wilson was the original Trish. Only she actually did playboy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

WWE is going to have Brother Nero show up but not put him on TV with Matt? This fucking company.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

TRISH.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> No Lita?


Rumble appearance maybe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag mad as fuck real life blood weebs are true wrestling fans who are rich af and thus the only fans Vince respects.



You part of the wwe geek faction with rukia

u getting them negs too pikachu!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Kelly Kelly and Torrie Wilson were the hottest two on the stage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE is going to have Brother Nero show up but not put him on TV with Matt? This fucking company.


Gotta have time for hour long DX time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

LIKE THIS SHIT TRASH AF I WONDER HOW SOCIALLY AWKWARD GHOST IS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

You now remember Torrie Wilson was in a angle where she straight up had sex with Dawn Marie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Jericho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag mad I bang Russian girls that look like Lana on the regular.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE is going to have Brother Nero show up but not put him on TV with Matt? This fucking company.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

I WANT TO WALK


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

u see that fucking pop u fucking pokemon dork

thats what happens when u wrestle omega not fucking miz u fucking anti social geek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuck hes so damn A right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

I need Alpha vs. Elias feud now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> u see that fucking pop u fucking pokemon dork
> 
> thats what happens when u wrestle omega not fucking miz u fucking anti social geek



They pop because Jericho is a legend, not because he wrestled your gay crush in weebland.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Psycho asskicker in Japan, down to a comedy act in WWE.  Pity they just couldn't have Jericho come out and kick ass for a jobber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias should be fed to legends not Revival


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

This nerd Drag actually thinks Jericho wouldn't have got a pop from a WWE nostalgia crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Psycho asskicker in Japan, down to a comedy act in WWE.  Pity they just couldn't have Jericho come out and kick ass for a jobber.


Would have confused the people that dont watch NJPW


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They pop because Jericho is a legend, not because he wrestled your gay crush in weebland.




YOU JUST MADE THE NEG LIST

THOUGHT U WASNT GONNA BE ON IT HUH BITCH


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *Elias should be fed to legends* not Revival


SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Reminder: Elias is a bigger draw than Omega and the Young Bucks and Cody combined.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

ghost make climaxing sounds in public and says shit only nf posters know

"AGREE"
"WINNER"
"UGHHHHHHH LEWD"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias is one of the best acts in WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Crowd booing Jimmy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost how much u pay for those 205 live and taker tickets mark

could have bought a new pokemon game on gameboy 

with you anti social cant look in the eyes face ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag mad I spend $100k a year traveling the world.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You now remember Torrie Wilson was in a angle where she straight up had sex with Dawn Marie.


The same woman who fucked her dad to death.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag mad I spend $100k a year traveling the world.


why  do u marks spend so much on pointless shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Juice is triggered now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Heh, so Samson is in a feud with Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

ghost wearing that smiley shirt front row to see cena vs elias


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

It's like .1% of our assets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag mad af I ain't paying his tuition.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

So guys if the last two are Cena and Reigns holy fuck is that gonna be lulzy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Cena/Elias feud?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

IMAGINE PAYING TO SEE CENA VS ELIAS


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

be a wwe mark brehs


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

If ya Smell?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

What the fuck is Cena doing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> If ya Smell?




wwe doesnt have fun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

That security guard is a heel


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

The beachball. More over than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag will never high five Samoa Joe and play Mario Kart with him backstage...but I have.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> be a wwe mark brehs


You're a mark for NJPW doe


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Though if they do Cena vs Elias feud.  Maybe a Doctor of Thuganomics will happen


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Beach ball made it to the 25th anniversary?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're a mark for NJPW doe


and they not giving me another cena vs elias feud  or 8 women tag matches

feel good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag will never discuss stocks with Christian and Kurt Angle...but I have.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Lol, Elias out on top against Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> and they not giving me another cena vs elias feud  or 8 women tag matches
> 
> feel good


Well no. They have no corporations to hold them back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag will never discuss stocks with Christian and Kurt Angle...but I have.




what type of mark anti social shit is this

imagine bragging about having a discussion with christian about stocks

u mid card from now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag will never have Tanahashi smile, bow to him and tell him "Pleased to meet you!"...but I have.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias killed Cena guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias the secret clone combination of Macho Man and Jeff Jerrett.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias fucked Cena up


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

I feel sorry for those people. wwe played them hard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Drag jealous af AJ Styles ate at the same Subway I did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel sorry for those people. wwe played them hard.


I knew it was going to be tough.  I thought WWE needed a lot of dark matches to make this two venue system work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag jealous af AJ Styles ate at the same Subway I did.



u really running outta shit to say

dont they have a run away option in them pokemon autistic anti social games?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Elias theme music is real good too but you never know since they rarely play it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meaning NJPW is free to do what it likes as a privately owned business while Vince cant anymore.


so businesses telling WWE to not have good shows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

How the hell am I anti social? 

Take the L, weeb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn man next time dont pay for the other building shit.WWE is pretty much scamming tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so businesses telling WWE to not have good shows?


Theyre telling them what not to say and how to act. They have an "image" to maintain. Yes writers suck too and Vince batshit insane now but investors in this company seem to get away with telling Vince what they hope to see.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost, Drag, shut the fuck up;.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

WHy all the black people in the gambling/drinking segment 


NEG TO RUKIA
NEG TO SLOW AS GHOST
NEG TO DEAN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

It's been disappointing.  But oh well.  Rumble on Sunday!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuck you, Gibbs. I used to date Miss Teen Belize 2001. What the hell have you done with your life.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

These people paid top dollar for a sub-par wyatt/hardy match and a generic taker promo


holy shit is vince a killer heel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Wait, someone tamed the Godfather.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh shit Olivia fine


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude yes it sucks but holy shit thats also why I get sick of how you also act like Vince and shove your other promotions in my face. Youre no better than Vince.




shut ur bitch ass up dont even watch another promotion  rather watch the miz main event against elias in a 2 star match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's been disappointing.  But oh well.  Rumble on Sunday!


You getting negged boy. Fuck this.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuck you, Gibbs. I used to date Miss Teen Belize 2001. What the hell have you done with your life.


I am the Pre-Construction manager at the top roofing & siding subcontractor in the NY, NJ & PA region earning 6 figures + bonuses. Oh and I'm only 27 years old.

Check your pride and attitude at the door.

"Used to" What happened, she saw through your bullshit and left ten minutes into the first date lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Olivia fine as fuck. Mark Henry gonna smash the hell out of her later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

The roster is really thin if these two teams make the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

live from ghost studios


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

fuck u wad and ur other promotions- dean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut ur bitch ass up dont even watch another promotion  rather watch the miz main event against elias in a 2 star match


 

Or how about I just enjoy all wrassling objectively


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

ITS RAW 25 AND WE GETTING RHYNO N SLATER VS APOLLO AND TITUS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

These geeks paid top dollar to watch jr and king sleep


the jokes keep coming

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ITS RAW 25 AND WE GETTING RHYNO N SLATER VS APOLLO AND TITUS


True. Thats cause its also a go home show which is dumb.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

so who all getting negs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

This is sad.  Fuck you WWE for misusing your Legends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True. Thats cause its also a go home show which is dumb.



you always making excuses that make no sense


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I am the Pre-Construction manager at the top roofing & siding subcontractor in the NY, NJ & PA region earning 6 figures + bonuses. Oh and I'm only 27 years old.
> 
> Check your pride and attitude at the door.
> 
> "Used to" What happened, she saw through your bullshit and left ten minutes into the first date lol.



So you're in the mafia. Good one. ✌


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

ITS A SHOW WITH 100 LEGENDS RETURNING AND A DEEP WWE ROSTER BUT WWE IS THIN AF SO WE GOTTA GET TITUS WORLD WIDE VS HEATH N RHYNO DONT TELL ME ABOUT OTHER PROMOTIONS BRO- DEAN AMBROSE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so who all getting negs


You can neg me . I get why youre pissed but I gotta ease up on E tonight. .I understand that NJPW , ROH , etc shit on WWE nowadays but forcing this on people isnt the way to go about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

ROH is objectively the worst wrestling company in the world.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> live from ghost studios


Shawn look special as fuck here. Kane really fucked his eye up!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Give Dana a powerbomb through the table.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you always making excuses that make no sense


Its a go home show cause Rumble is Sunday. So they shoved all of the content in this anniversary. That is what is stupid. Also the fact they horribly scammed the crowd in Manchester Theater.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

The fuck.  Titus Worldwide (which has two wins on the Bar) and Team Jobber has a "match" for this.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

lol Slater.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> These geeks paid top dollar to watch jr and king sleep
> 
> 
> the jokes keep coming


they're just being accurate to the quality of raws from those eras.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

rhyno celebrating his parnter got beat up

this ghost and rukia show


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

AJ OK THIS SAVED


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

AJ A LEGEND IMO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Dat Hogan commentary


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Man raw 25 so bad we had most of the thread viciously roasting each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Really.... toughening up Slater.  The way he's been portrayed this past story line you couldn't toughen up the guy if you had the Great Kahli come out, wrap up his arm in sandpaper, and rectally fuck the guy in the middle of the ring.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuck Road Dogg


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man raw 25 so bad we had most of the thread viciously roasting each other.




these marks getting negs bro dont worry


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

It's been a bad episode.  This was a chance for WWE to grow their audience.  Maybe they just don't have it anymore??


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man raw 25 so bad we had most of the thread viciously roasting each other.


Beyond learning of the extent of the manhattan con job it's more entertaining than raw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

just waiting for ghost to make his lame ass joke where ur digimon bitch ass at


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

1st raw no women on the card, raw 1300 or so 1 women's match. Progress

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

So which old talent is getting ready to put over these dx up and comers? the revival?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> 1st raw no women on the card, raw 1300 or so 1 women's match. Progress




ghost bro they had a 8 women tag match


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

Manhattan gets DX, that kinda balances it maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

image of Punk getting a huge cheer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Guess they least get Dx


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

My WWE stock is going to all-time highs tomorrow morning


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ghost bro they had a 8 women tag match



Correction: 8 women revolution.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

$400 for a couple glow sticks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> just waiting for ghost to make his lame ass joke where ur digimon bitch ass at


I liked Digimon


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

I apologize to everyone in the thread.  I guess they are saving most of their surprises for the Rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

DX but where is Coke-pac, Old Dog, and Billy Bitchcakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> DX but where is Coke-pac, Old Dog, and Billy Bitchcakes.


Didn't they come out ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

The crowd is going to turn on DX.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Nose with them skinny jeans.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

What if, NJPW invaded tonight?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Icopro got to have it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Chyna mentioned


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn they acknowledge Chyna.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

X Pac?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Chyna


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

fuck road dogg he making sd trash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

WWE used to be more progressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

nxt is Nash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Guessing it ends with good ole happy DX.Although kinda wish they would get rekted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Well DX is out in force now.  And now Hall out.  So Nash decided not to come.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> Beyond learning of the extent of the manhattan con job it's more entertaining than raw


this is true lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

WTF commercials in the UK as Hall starts coming to the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well DX is out in force now.  And now Hall out.  So Nash decided not to come.


Good. 

Fuck Kevin Nash.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well DX is out in force now.  And now Hall out.  So Nash decided not to come.



Knee injury kept him away.  I guess if Nash did turn up X-Pac would be too confused on what top to wear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Contemplating on whether to subscribe to the Network so I can join some you guys here for the Rumble.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Why surprised as if trips wouldn't steal the 25th anniversary show with a 25 minute promo to end the show. I will be honest though was expecting Shovel to show up pretty disappoint.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

negging all u marks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Contemplating on whether to subscribe to the Network so I can join some you guys here for the Rumble.



Network is free this month. Just cancel afterward.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Contemplating on whether to subscribe to the Network so I can join some you guys here for the Rumble.


Its only 9.99
I'll probably resubscribe since Mania season is coming up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Coming out as Razor Ramon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> WTF commercials in the UK as Hall starts coming to the ring.


Same for me.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

Balor clus in da house


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

How many bitches did hall bang on the way here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh shit Balor Club.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well DX is out in force now.  And now Hall out.  So Nash decided not to come.


Tore his quads


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

I mean when you think about it raw during its early years 93-97 was pretty much the kilq show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Baylor Club out for that Kliq rub.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

lol Revival


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Yep Revival getting horrifyingly beaten

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Baylor Club out for that Kliq rub shovel.


FTFY


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival Burial incoming


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

dont ever leave nxt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Revival Burial incoming


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival no. Please you deserve better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival gonna take like ten finishers now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Revival no. Please you deserve better.


You wanted this. You wanted this!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> FTFY


Oh nvm. I was right about the revival tho

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival with the save everyone knows Billy was going to forget his line

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival about to feel what many in the past have felt the power of the Kliq.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

looks like a white supremacist tag team match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Revival no. Please you deserve better.


Tbf.  WWE tried to push them TWICE.  They did that even though Vince probably doesn’t see their potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Please ....stop....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tbf.  WWE tried to push them TWICE.  They did that even though Vince probably doesn’t see their potential.



stfu u getting this neg


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Fuck sakes, come on.   So much for an up and coming talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

This hurts to watch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

LISTEN TO POKEMON GUY AND RUKIA GUY BREHS


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

All these legends, and Curt Hawkins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh yea forgot they still had the big guys


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2018)

Rock needs to show up at the end.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

this some lol


wwe brehs


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

Just send everyone to the ring, eh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Glad WWE acknowledging Curt Hawkins is a legend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just send everyone to the ring, eh?


how do i neg u exactly?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this some lol
> 
> 
> wwe brehs


Fine it sucked  

I wanted it to be good but once again they let me down


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

You know Revival isn't getting buried because neither had to let x-sac bounce his balls on their chest. In Trips mind they getting title match at Mania now.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Idk guys i might be a lil interested in ride along


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> Idk guys i might be a lil interested in ride along


Its all right. Probably pne of the few good shows on network


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how do i neg u exactly?



Drag botching his finisher. He's just like the Jinder of this thread.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> You know Revival isn't getting buried because neither had to let x-sac bounce his balls on their chest. In Trips mind they getting title match at Mania now.



u thor right?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

I wish for old times sake this weeks episode wouldn't have shown due to Westminster Dog Show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag botching his finisher. He's just like the Jinder of this thread.



how do i neg u too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

Revival getting buried for getting injured as soon as they hit the main roster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I wish for old times sake this weeks episode wouldn't have shown due to Westminster Dog Show.



That one time the dog show beat Nitro in the ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Strowman will save the show by killing everyone


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

wtf is thor and the destroyer separate accounts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I wish for old times sake this weeks episode wouldn't have shown due to Westminster Dog Show.


goddamn you're killing me just like this raw 25 killed everyone in this thread and in the manhattan center.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Oh that explains why they could only fit 33 legends on today's show. Brock is gonna make a 30 second appearance at 4 million a pop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

this show was ass 

like ghost be a mark tho

he hides behind his jokes


he a fucking joke

mid card status from now on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

So why have everybody out if they are not going to do jack shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

The guys supposed to hold them back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea this sucked ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Braun is great. That is all. RAW disappointing AF though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)

What an underwhelming show.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The guys supposed to hold them back


 they apparently all made sure Paul couldn't get to another microphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this show was ass
> 
> like ghost be a mark tho
> 
> ...


Kinda watched in hopes hogan would make a surprise appearance and then have a awkward as fuck segment with some black wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

illuminated all of the Underworld

lets like ghost funny silly jokes tho


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Preferably Booker T


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

25th anniversary show and the only thing that I got was Steph is protected and Trips needs his burial time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Kane should just be called the big red bitch at this point. dude hasn't put in any sustainable offence through this entire build up. might as well just be braun/bork v2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 22, 2018)

Trips was super cereal tonight the leather jacket was a dead giveaway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> illuminated all of the Underworld
> 
> lets like ghost funny silly jokes tho




They fucked up as soon as they spent that much money on a wwe ticket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

RUKIA


GHOST


TELL ME HOW TO NEG U

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Nash's suspect quads may have kept him out of the show for tonight but where the fuck is that TV series he was harping about last summer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

spoiler

we will enjoy satuday 
we will hate sunday
those people from saturday will come up one day
they wont matter 
raw 30 will feature 70 year olds beating 20 year olds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Preferably Booker T


"TELL ME YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT?!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

God man. I thought at least they wouldn't fuck this up and they did 

Glad mah boy Ambrose , Joe , and Owens werent a part of this


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> Oh nvm. I was right about the revival tho


Fuck the Revival. *Cody Rhodes voice*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Fuck the Revival. *Cody Rhodes voice*


Please have mercy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They fucked up as soon as they spent that much money on a wwe ticket.



30th Anniversary should be booked at the Hammerstein and let them attempt to pull that shit there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> spoiler
> 
> we will enjoy satuday
> we will hate sunday
> ...


it'll feature hhh and steph's daughter the youngest and first ever female wwe champion beating the shit out of 60 year old taker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

In other news the girl who accused Enzo did the same thing to this guy not too long ago..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> @Shirker




Work OP. I'll catch the fun stuff later.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Work OP. I'll catch the fun stuff later.




there is no fun stuff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Work OP. I'll catch the fun stuff later.


Don't bother looking up anything beyond how the people at the manhattan center got conned. show fell hella flat after mcmahon/shane/austin

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

To all you guys. Im sorry I dragged you into this hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To all you guys. Im sorry I dragged you into this hell



 I was watching TNA during it's rebuilding years, this was nothing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To all you guys. Im sorry I dragged you into this hell


It's only 3+ hours out of the thousands i won't spend watching dubba dubba this year, bruv


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Work OP. I'll catch the fun stuff later.


Don't. You'll be better off.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

So you're saying I shouldn't take a day for the rumble?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> It's only 3+ hours out of the thousands i won't spend watching dubba dubba this year, bruv



Thanks. I hope one day I can enjoy NJPW consistently so we can kill off WWE from this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't take a day for the rumble?


I wouldn't take a day off work for any wwe ppv tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't take a day for the rumble?



Well do it if you're gonna hang out with us on Rumble time just to laugh at the idiocy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2018)

teddy said:


> I wouldn't take a day off work for any wwe ppv tbh



not even to shit talk with us ? 

I don't blame you

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't take a day for the rumble?


seems like roman or cena winning 

so u wasted a day breh


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2018)

Watching videos of the show. Laughing my ass off at Jason Jordan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2018)

happens when u a rukia or ghost


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> seems like roman or cena winning
> 
> so u wasted a day breh



Haven't taken it yet.


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not even to shit talk with us ?
> 
> I don't blame you


Shit talking doesn't pay the bills, and wwe's ratio of shit shows to good shows is too skewered towards shit to justify giving them that kind of chance imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

teddy said:


> Shit talking doesn't pay the bills, and wwe's ratio of shit shows to good shows is too skewered towards shit to justify giving them that kind of chance imo



Very true 

Well we had fun 

maybe somehow DB comes back to wrestle

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well do it if you're gonna hang out with us on Rumble time just to laugh at the idiocy.



I aint gonna waste a day just to troll myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

crying


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2018)

Let's just all agree that everything is dean's fault.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Let's just all agree that everything is dean's fault.





It was


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll fade away and classify myself as obsolete


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

This was awesome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This was awesome.


So out of 25 years And a bunch of moments to make


This is whats awesome huh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was


Jobber


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

lmao @ essentially all of DX laughing their asses off at :15 in that vid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jobber



I'd rather quit this company than to deal with this


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

They should seriously think about bringing some of these guys back in manager roles. Some of the segments were awesome...hilarious and the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So out of 25 years And a bunch of moments to make
> 
> 
> This is whats awesome huh


Stone Cold was good.


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> crying


You don't like commercial breaks? cool we'll interject them at random points that don't help the pacing of the product in the slightest. that they had hall's music still playing after the ads convinces me that for several minutes they had the whole dx crew fuck around with thumbs up their asses 

the quality of the last couple of raws were traps to help sucker people into this mess lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, last week was good.

You know, go home shows in general haven’t been good the last couple of years.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 23, 2018)

Torrie Wilson looked fire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

I still can't get over how hard DX was laughing after Scott came out. lmao mess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah it looks like they just wanted to have a fun show and worry about story development afterward.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh, I don't mind that, the show just wasn't very fun.

I feel like they would've been better off skipping the story progressing stuff like the Miz/Reigns match or the Brock Lesnar shit entirely and just focus on "hey look at these old people". That's what literally everyone was there for anyway. Buuut it was also a go-home show and as usual they got caught in a corner, probably because they only realized the anniversary was coming up a couple months ago and scheduled their shit wrong as they do often these days. So screw it.

I wish they would've at least changed the stage though. I know they're cutting costs like a friend, but they also booked 2 venues, so we could've gotten something a little more nostalgic as long as they were actually spending again for once.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Why the new generations will never surpass the old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the new generations will never surpass the old.



This my favorite tumblr post


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

I wanna apologize to @Ghost_of_Gashir @Rukia @Dean Ambrose I was gone off the sippy sippy and wwe treating us to grade 1 shit had me heated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I wanna apologize to @Ghost_of_Gashir @Rukia @Dean Ambrose I was gone off the sippy sippy and wwe treating us to grade 1 shit had me heated.


Nah dont be what they pulled last night was utter shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Don’t worry about the Manhattan Center crowd.  They rushed the Miz over there to win the crowd back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the new generations will never surpass the old.


Jericho and GM Austin feud was best part of 03 Reign of Terror RAW along with Hollywood Rock and Hurricane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

You can tell that Jericho won't be forgiven for dropping the beer.

Austin still seems larger than life tbh.  He has this character down.  Easily dusted off the mothballs and stole the show last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

lmao Miz was trying hard to get heat at 6:51 but they still cheered anyway .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

can't believe that Baylor Club is a face  wtf

and they had The Revival job to these old timers


----------



## EJ (Jan 23, 2018)

Have you guys seen this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

rofl. that soundtrack


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Dudes paid 400 dollars to see taker talk and advance no story lines.

Bray Wyatt vs Matt
2 min match between club vs revival
And a after show with miz

Oh yeah n DX reciting the same shit they recite every return show


Can wwe be sued?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

It's great that Scott Hall can't even be called Scott Hall anymore. He's Razor Ramon.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 23, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

They already found him guilty? Thought protocol was suspension until proven guilty. Guess some evidence or a confession has popped up. Especially considering how sketchy his accuser comes across.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe WWE just thought Enzo's lifestyle and this situation was too much of a hassle to keep him on the roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 23, 2018)

RIP 205 Live


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe WWE just thought Enzo's lifestyle and this situation was too much of a hassle to keep him on the roster.



Yeah, they're probably shedding no tears over it.
Not saying proof didn't pop up, but Enzo seems like he's been one of those "just give us a reason" guys for a while. Looks like they found one.

And to be fair, there are worse reasons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Now that the title is vacant, they should hold a cruiserweight tournament that is network exclusive with competitors from all over the globe and use it to crown a new champion.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now that the title is vacant, they should hold a cruiserweight tournament that is network exclusive with competitors from all over the globe and use it to crown a new champion.



Maybe it could be hosted by Daniel Bryan and Mauro Ranallo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

Remember when stupid marks said that reports of Enzo shithead's attitudes were fake ?

Well WWE proved you wrong assholes 

While a lot times there is fake news out there, wrestling reports tend to have more accuracy than not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Now that the title is vacant, they should hold a cruiserweight tournament that is network exclusive with competitors from all over the globe and use it to crown a new champion.


Finn should be in this tourney.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dudes paid 400 dollars to see taker talk and advance no story lines.
> 
> Bray Wyatt vs Matt
> 2 min match between club vs revival
> ...


Paid 400 bucks to watch JR and King catch some Zs while WWE rapes the Broken Matt character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

Not too surprised he was released. Girl said she couldn' move but could hear him say, "I'm gonna rape her bro."


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not too surprised he was released. Girl said she couldn' move but could hear him say, "I'm gonna rape her bro."


What the FUCK?!

I assume they found proof that Enzo raped her hence his release??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

So they said Enzo knew about the charges earlier and didn't tell WWE officials. That'll get you fired quick af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the FUCK?!
> 
> I assume they found proof that Enzo raped her hence his release??



Either that or the company got sick of Enzo's bullshit especially coming at Raw 25 even though that in itself was rape


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

LOOOOOL WWE sent me a promotion to give me Royal Rumble through WM for free


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

I’m a certified G and a Bonafied rapist is gone.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Well god dam


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2018)

So in other words carmella was the breakout star of the trio

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Phoenix PD said there's no change in the case, so WWE fired him for not telling them he had an investigation going on about him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Who's gonna get charged for raping them fans from 400 dollars tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

Enzo clubbing, jobbing, profiling and r***ng


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

There are no guarantees with tickets.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Phoenix PD said there's no change in the case, so WWE fired him for not telling them he had an investigation going on about him.


I think you are right.  And I think it’s probably multiple strikes from Enzo.  And the WWE just had enough.  Strike three so they released the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There are no guarantees with tickets.


Fucking negged. This comment was too much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Hearing miz getting a monster push

Like wtf does that even mean is he gonna be able to beat Braun now or some shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucking negged. This comment was too much.


I'm hearing tickets were actually 500-1000

Dog


Wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing tickets were actually 500-1000
> 
> Dog
> 
> ...


Fuck WWE and its inability to plan shit ahead. Lazy fucks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So they said Enzo knew about the charges earlier and didn't tell WWE officials. That'll get you fired quick af.


Oh wow then yeah he fucked up HARD.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Either that or the company got sick of Enzo's bullshit especially coming at Raw 25 even though that in itself was rape


Roman booting him off the tour bus was one of those few times I like Roman. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing tickets were actually 500-1000
> 
> Dog
> 
> ...


Wasn't it announced who would appear at the manhattan center when they paid for those tickets?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing miz getting a monster push
> 
> Like wtf does that even mean is he gonna be able to beat Braun now or some shit


It occurs to me that the Miz is actually the closest thing to an attitude era type character on the current roster.

The one downside to the Miz right now is that his promos are too good.  He's getting way more cheers than he used to get.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

If Miz isn't wrestling Bryan at WM, then wrestling is fake.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It occurs to me that the Miz is actually the closest thing to an attitude era type character on the current roster.
> 
> The one downside to the Miz right now is that his promos are too good.  He's getting way more cheers than he used to get.




you really want them negs

braun is the closet if anything


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wasn't it announced who would appear at the manhattan center when they paid for those tickets?


yes and wwe hyped it up as one of the biggest nights ever just to put less effort into it then they would a regular show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

vacant cant leave that cw title alone he loves it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> vacant cant leave that cw title alone he loves it


Vacant the GOAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vacant the GOAT



GREAT GUY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Vacant a vanilla midget now smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

this guy claims to be a close friend of the girl and has screen shots of being in that group chat and basically shes lying and setting up enzo


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> yes and wwe hyped it up as one of the biggest nights ever just to put less effort into it then they would a regular show.


So they already knew the legends that would appear at that arena and still paid 500-1000 bucks to see an old ass taker and Decrept X?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this guy claims to be a close friend of the girl and has screen shots of being in that group chat and basically shes lying and setting up enzo



its too late now ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 23, 2018)

why would John even confront Taker?? 

i fucking told you Drag for many times that that isn't the plan John have in mind.

John will challenge Kurt Angle and will become the next GM of RAW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why would John even confront Taker??
> 
> i fucking told you Drag for many times that that isn't the plan John have in mind.
> 
> John will challenge Kurt Angle and will become the next GM of RAW.


we needa a kurt vs taker match.

loser n winner retires


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> People still wanna see Cena/Taker that bad huh? Welp more power to them. My hype has long since sailed for that feud.
> 
> Big Dave gonna be stuttering over his words and be like "but now I didnt say it was going to be anything BIG just that the undertaker would be there and THAT alone would be big!".



At the end of the day they are marks. And they spent top dollar. It just sucks WWE screwed them.

I'm just saying they spent Mania money to be in a little venue to watch a screen.


----------



## teddy (Jan 23, 2018)

it's official: jason jordan is the best heel on the roster. not even miz can get this level of heat anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God Movement (Jan 23, 2018)

Enzo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

DB to address 205 live tonight

But I thought Angle runs 205


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Mad af Hornswoggle wasn't there last night to win the cruiserweight title back tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

didn't know wwe fucked barclays with no lube as well.

they only got 3 matches last night lmao


WWE writing a book on how to rob people


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

New York deserves it if you think about it. Those fuckers booed HBK for a decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> didn't know wwe fucked barclays with no lube as well.
> 
> they only got 3 matches last night lmao
> 
> ...


WWE still got that carny soul in their hearts


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> didn't know wwe fucked barclays with no lube as well.
> 
> they only got 3 matches last night lmao
> 
> ...


I hope they make themselves heard when they go home and cancel their subs. 

whom I kiddin?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

why he lying to himself


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow.  Raw had great ratings last night.  That's why it's so puzzling that they didn't swing for the fences!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hope they make themselves heard when they go home and cancel their subs.
> 
> whom I kiddin?


Well as I said earlier WWE throwing free Mania season for those that cancelled the network.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well as I said earlier WWE throwing free Mania season for those that cancelled the network.


So the only time people actually willing to pay they make it free.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So the only time people actually willing to pay they make it free.


Yep. Gotta love WWE logic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, I hear Miz and Rollins were rushed to the Manhatten Center to try to placate the angry mob inside a little bit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well as I said earlier WWE throwing free Mania season for those that cancelled the network.


Too bad they offered me my free 3 months back in November. Well at least I got Survivor Series and Royal Rumble free.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Too bad they offered me my free 3 months back in November. Well at least I got Survivor Series and Royal Rumble free.



Try cancelling


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the FUCK?!
> 
> I assume they found proof that Enzo raped her hence his release??



Multiple people involved. Another girl set up the girl who got raped..alleged.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Multiple people involved. Another girl set up the girl who got raped..alleged.


This release was a long time coming tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Try cancelling


Rofl 

wwe backwards af.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know about Smackdown.  But we have the Mixed Match Challenge tonight!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Don't call them Kami!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

This segment is too long.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the FUCK?!
> 
> I assume they found proof that Enzo raped her hence his release??



Nah it was because he was under investigation, didn't tell Vince and WWE found out through the press.  Basically if he had just said "So someone has accused me of rape." it would have been a suspension pending investigation.  But because he told no one in management he breached morality clauses.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Terrible Nakamura promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Terrible Nakamura promo.


I liked it


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nah it was because he was under investigation, didn't tell Vince and WWE found out through the press.  Basically if he had just said "So someone has accused me of rape." it would have been a suspension pending investigation.  But because he told no one in management he breached morality clauses.


Yea someone got me on track earlier with this news. What a dumbass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Womens division so cancer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

Nakamura, Roman, Dolph, Bryan, Orton

the betting odds right now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

ashley left the store with ur pizza at 7:37

well where her bitch ass at

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Anyone betting on Dolph to win the rumble deserves to lose their money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

dolph winning sounds like a April fools joke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ashley left the store with ur pizza at 7:37
> 
> well where her bitch ass at


Dont tip that bitch, bro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

Just got back from an errand and just tuned into Naka vs Corbin.  So what did I miss at the first hour.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

well i be damn this actually a good match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, so Orton for the run in and a huge pop.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Where the fuck did Orton come from? Naka/Corbin had a decent match though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

how can they trick us as if last night was good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how can they trick us as if last night was good


I would think it was an amazing show if I only watched that highlight reel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

I was confused at first as to why the New Day fed cereal and pancakes to the audience. But then it clicked in my brain that pancakes and cereal are _breakfast_ food. Breakfast is what you eat at the beginning of a _new day._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Bischoff should come out and interrupt Bobby Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Jinder looks so fucking strong.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

RUSEV DAY


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Rusev Day never wins though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

Shane looks fine despite two stunners yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Fuck off Shane

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Shane acting heelish asf.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Shane needs to be humbled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Owens is hurt bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

Well Sami attacks after the match so technically he hasn't broken any of those rules Shane set.    And he's pretty much savaging Styles right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Isn't KO legit injured right now? Probably why the match was so short. Seeing Sami savage AJ is petty fun to watch though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Shane deserved those two stunners.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Heel move there from AJ attacking a defenseless Owens. Will Shane condemn it? No because he's a hypocrite.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Styles is a Shane guy.  So he probably will be revealed as a heel at some point.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Good match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

What could have been but never will.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Styles let his anger at KO get the better of him. Zayn kept his focus, Styles didn't and it cost him.
Also I love Zayn following up the Helluva Kick with the Blue Thunderbomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice to see the match end with a blue thunder bomb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Sami didn't just beat AJ. He beat AJ clean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nice to see the match end with a blue thunder bomb.


He needs to make BTB or the Helluva Kick + BTB combo his finisher from now on.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

No crowd reaction for Big E and Carmella.  Probably since the crowd has already watched New Day tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Big E smashing Carmella ever since Ellsworth left.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No crowd reaction for Big E and Carmella.  Probably since the crowd has already watched New Day tonight.


Crowd are gassed out. Same issue with 205 Live. No energy left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Asuka/Miz Team is fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big E smashing Carmella ever since Ellsworth left.



So is there anything for Big Cass to come back to anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Carmella not happy when Miz tagged in Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Awesome dual Yes Kick spot.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big E smashing Carmella ever since Ellsworth left.


Big Cass built like lil Cass between the legs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Did the ref just say that Asuka's going over?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

LMAO ref clearly says "Asuka's going over" for everyone to hear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Miz and Asuka win!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO ref clearly says "Asuka's going over" for everyone to hear


Botchamania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Little Swiss Miss?

Jesus Cole!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Good.  Nice heel promo from the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

awesuka>>


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Gonna be tough to beat the Miz when he knows he can tag Asuka in any time he has a disadvantage.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

i think big e fucking carmella tho


the break up between her n cass came at the exact same time as the pairing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

rusev kept saying ryan ward in the comments lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2018)

What if WWE got the club together just so they could have a cool moment for DX

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 23, 2018)

Really enjoyed Alexander v. Ali. And it seems the crowd did too. Almost as if letting the cruiserweights go all out against each other is exciting and pumps up the crowd. Who knew?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 23, 2018)

Putting Asuka and Miz together was just unfair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2018)

Alexa Bliss is the biggest babyface on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

That shit was 4 weeks ago. Rukia just lurking through Nia IG posts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That shit was 4 weeks ago. Rukia just lurking through Nia IG posts.


Of course dude.  I wanted to see if there were a lot of trolls taunting her about Enzo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Hed at least have a gimmick to work with.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

aw hell nah


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> aw hell nah


The comments are funny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

This Vacant guy is WWE's greatest man. He loses the US Title in 1 week just to win the Cruiserweight Title the next. Is there anything he can't do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

WWE stupid AF. Proofread FFS


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

That girl would fool a lot of guys tbh.  All she has to do is pretend to not be a psycho and 99% of us would take her to bed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE stupid AF. Proofread FFS



Damn anyone can have a job.



Rukia said:


> That girl would fool a lot of guys tbh.  All she has to do is pretend to not be a psycho and 99% of us would take her to bed.



Man she looks 17-18ish how did she even meet enzo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> aw hell nah


Is that the chick who accused Enzo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is that the chick who accused Enzo?


Yes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yes.


Yeah she's a piece of work to put things nicely.
Apparently one of her friends, or former friends IDK, put a video on YT with proof that her allegations were false.
Enzo still a dumb fuck for not telling WWE about the investigation though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

Enzo should be smashing better anyways.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2018)

EDIT: @Lord Trollbias Yeah just seeing that now also.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Enzo should be smashing better anyways.


Forreal. If I was a WWE superstar you think I'll be smashing some 4/10s? Please. You got the cash and the pull. Use it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2018)

Supposedly she wrote, "Believe it or not bitch it happened & Im lying in bed next to a famous wrestler."


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

That was insult to injury. Everyone kicks out of the blue thunder bomb!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That shit was 4 weeks ago. Rukia just lurking through Nia IG posts.



Rukia fapping to Nia??


----------



## Kuya (Jan 24, 2018)

Yo there's a witch hunt right now out there on this rape thing. The Enzo accuser legit sounds like a lying bitch.

If he is proven innocent does he immediately come back?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

No.  He got fired for having bad judgment and being a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

That bitch is probably a troll who hates and Enzo and took it upon her hands to future endeavor the man. What a genius!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That girl would fool a lot of guys tbh.  All she has to do is pretend to not be a psycho and 99% of us would take her to bed.


No way man. I rather jack off to wholesome anime bitches than this scrawny piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 24, 2018)

Seriously though its only a matter of time before wwe make all wrestlers not married have an official contract signing before fucking. Gonna be funny when the run in happens from Nia and bitches get squashed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Miz/Bryan is money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

Royal rumble next year back in a stadium.

Chase field in Arizona


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Royal Rumble or Mania needs to be in Chicago dammit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Royal Rumble or Mania needs to be in Chicago dammit




Swear tired of these regular ass PPV's we get.

This year we get a big event weekend tho.

Takerover, MITB, Raw and SD will be part of the big weekends this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Woods finally found his next victim!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Cass needs to be careful. Woods might go Rated R on Carmella


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cass needs to be careful. Woods might go Rated R on Carmella



Cass ain't gon do bout it or he'd go to rehab again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Kassius Ohno is such a stupid jobber name 


sounds like a chinese boot leg calculator or watch brand rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2018)

I think Big E hitting it.

She likes the big guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

"Big" is all just a name


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  He got fired for having bad judgment and being a pain in the ass.



it's okay, cause TNA or ROH will hire him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Think Ill take a look at WWEs financial statements


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> it's okay, cause TNA or ROH will hire him.


Is Nia going to walk out to be with Enzo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Motherfucking Dunn makes 900000 a year


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Motherfucking Dunn makes 900000 a year



Look again. With stock options and bonuses, he makes $4.8 million.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Think Ill take a look at WWEs financial statements



I was actually looking at this yesterday. Seems to be all good news. The one major thorn in it's side appears to be ratings. I think it's increasingly likely that they'll make a move to FOX.

EDIT: Damn new article out about Enzo. E said this was the "last straw" with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look again. With stock options and bonuses, he makes $4.8 million.


My bad. That was just salary based


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Also found out Shane o Mac is the Vice President in the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Carmella broke up with Big Cass 

Ellsworth gave her the chinsness


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Big James lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

So I did some calculations on how investors may see WWE and having done debts to assets ratio it seems WWE has a  good longevity unlike most corporations at 60% while others are at 88% risk rate or above


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I was actually looking at this yesterday. Seems to be all good news. The one major thorn in it's side appears to be ratings. I think it's increasingly likely that they'll make a move to FOX.
> 
> EDIT: Damn new article out about Enzo. E said this was the "last straw" with him.


Yea can't run around pissing everyone off backstage. Dude really was his gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea can't run around pissing everyone off backstage. Dude really was his gimmick.


I got a beef with you. It's that sig. why?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I got a beef with you. It's that sig. why?


Leave my thicccc ranma alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Leave my thicccc ranma alone.


But Ranma is a guy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

THICC Kodachi ain't right.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But Ranma is a guy


Not right now she isn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> THICC Kodachi ain't right.


If THICC Kodachi is wrong I don't wanna be right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not right now she isn't.




Poor Renma


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

Ranko


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Best waifu is Momo Yaoyorozu you heathens.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Big E definitely sleeping with Carmella guys.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big E definitely sleeping with Carmella guys.


Was deadass about to post this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Best waifu is Momo Yaoyorozu you heathens.


Jailbait. Also the answer you are looking for is Holo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jailbait. Also the answer you are looking for is Holo.


Sorry bro not a furry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jailbait. Also the answer you are looking for is Holo.


also if she's legally allowed to go fight crime, then she's legal for the adult life 


God I sound like Enzo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Huge weekend guys.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Can't wait to see two long royal rumbles


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

The women’s match will be 20 mins tops.

And don’t forget Saturday night is Takeover.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big E definitely sleeping with Carmella guys.



Carmella is handing out an L to Big E

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Looking forward to Takeover to see Ember Moon win

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Looking forward to Takeover to see Ember Moon win


Boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boring.


coming from the guy who posts lame trolling comments that have no heart.

Retire  you old bastard


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Dakota Kai should come in and destroy both Ember and Baszler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

Terrible name for a wrestler. 

Dakota Fanning would be disappointed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Philly gonna be lit for four days straight!  Amazing!!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

XFL coming back in 2020 guys!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Seriously though.  What the fuck is the Miz supposed to do when Nia posts up?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seriously though.  What the fuck is the Miz supposed to do when Nia posts up?



Play dead 



Ember Moon is kinda boring. I want Dakota Kai to win and have a longer streak than Asuka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2018)

Face it, Ember Moon doesn't have it. Shayna destroyed her on the mic so badly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 24, 2018)

what's that? you want us to watch the women's rumble with the spanish broadcast?

k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2018)

Is that an old image? Why is Paige there? I thought she’s injured?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

teddy said:


> what's that? you want us to watch the women's rumble with the spanish broadcast?
> 
> k



FOR FUCK'S SAKE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is that an old image? Why is Paige there? I thought she’s injured?


Probably a little old unless that's the ring gear dana is going to wear. also paige still makes ring side appearances in gear iirc

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2018)

I blame Steph for this shitty forcing women's wrestling gimmick


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2018)

teddy said:


> what's that? you want us to watch the women's rumble with the spanish broadcast?
> 
> k



Japanese.  I want to listen to the number 1 announcer.  Funaki!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> XFL coming back in 2020 guys!



And will vanish in 2021.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2018)

Ib


teddy said:


> what's that? you want us to watch the women's rumble with the spanish broadcast?
> 
> k


Lol everyone gonna mute that shit

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

Stephanie should win the Rumble tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2018)

I popped huge during this segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I popped huge during this segment.




I hope this means boner and not marking out like a wwe mark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Shit was disrespectful putting Trish and Jacqueline to these twerps.

Like putting me in a line with Ghost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

GOD DAMN NIGGGAAAA


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hope this means boner and not marking out like a wwe mark.


Speaking of marks.  Those mad losers that went to the Manhattan Center.  WWE put those bitches in their place!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of marks.  Those mad losers that went to the Manhattan Center.  WWE put those bitches in their place!!!



Whatcha mean brother


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whatcha mean brother



Think about it.  WWE actually conned the people that are probably their biggest critics into one room, emptied their wallets, and then proceeded to make them stand around in silence for most of the night.

This was a huge fucking win for the E.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Dash will beat the shit out of XPac irl


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And will vanish in 2021.


Or later in 2020. I mean not like XFL made it out of 2001.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Real talk.  What do Revival have over Anderson and Gallows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  What do Revival have over Anderson and Gallows?



Youth and better grasp of timing, teamwork, psychology and ring awareness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  What do Revival have over Anderson and Gallows?


Way better matches and they dont come out with trash catchphrases like "neeeerd".

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

I think they are pretty comparable myself.  I think Anderson is the best out of all four.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Anderson and Gallows have never had a good match in the WWE. Real talk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Real talk.  What do Revival have over Anderson and Gallows?



Skill and talent.


Anyway, both teams only have a double team finisher. I don’t even know what Anderson’s finisher is in the WWE. It can’t be that corner kick right? Lmao. But back in Japan Anderson’s finisher was like the RKO?

I also don’t know Dash and Dawson’s individual finishers. It could be those submission moves but i’m not sure since it wasn’t named by the commentators.

Gallows on the other hand, his finisher is that chokeslam bomb or something iirc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Dawson uses a DDT and Wilder uses an inverted figure four as finishers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anderson and Gallows have never had a good match in the WWE. Real talk.


They probably would have in NXT.

I feel like with Revival.  You have a couple of real short guys.  They may be injury prone.  They aren't great talkers.  And there matches from nxt will be watered down.  So what are you left with?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They probably would have in NXT.
> 
> I feel like with Revival.  You have a couple of real short guys.  They may be injury prone.  They aren't great talkers.  And there matches from nxt will be watered down.  So what are you left with?



A tag team that is still a bigger draw than The Young Bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't care for the Bucks.  Not going to get an argument from me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Get ready guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dawson uses a DDT and Wilder uses an inverted figure four as finishers.



Ohh. I’ve never seen them do it though. Must have been because they rarely go outside of tag matches and do singles.

Johnny Gargano and Tomaso Ciampa have their own finishers at least.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

lol why am I hearing Miz vs Braun at mania?

Vince just trying to top the trash the year he made before every year it seems.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

>won't clear bryan
>launches a football league.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lol why am I hearing Miz vs Braun at mania?
> 
> Vince just trying to top the trash the year he made before every year it seems.


Braun IC Champ frees Miz up to win MITB. It's better than nothing though just have Braun win at the Rumble FGs


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun IC Champ frees Miz up to win MITB. It's better than nothing though just have Braun win at the Rumble FGs



lmao miz don't need to win mitb gtfo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lmao miz don't need to win mitb gtfo


Who else could win MITB? Other than Joe everyone else is underwhelming.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> plenty of people would do better than miz winning mitb



Agreed.

He's the Honky Tonk Man of this gen.

Jizz should never touch a world title even again.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Vince is a genius.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

God damn it you're Peter aren't you


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

The new XFL will have no connection to the WWE so that's one good thing...no Percy Watson or Otunga calling the games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Vince deserves a lot of credit.  He’s definitely not afraid to take risks.  He really wants this idea to work.  He’s an old man so he decided why not and is going for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## teddy (Jan 25, 2018)

Is he talking about football or raw?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who else could win MITB? Other than Joe everyone else is underwhelming.



Samoa Joe is the most likely candidate since Finn Baylor is winning the Rumble and will headline Wrestlemania

John already confirmed this


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Sitting and watching a 3 hour game is laborious so i’m gonna make it 5 hours!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> You'd do the same thing to pay the bills



Well rumor going around is he pays to be on the preshow so hes just like those marks in Manhattan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh my fucking god

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Samoa Joe is the most likely candidate since Finn Baylor is winning the Rumble and will headline Wrestlemania
> 
> John already confirmed this




I said he would win the Rumble. I'm a still stick with it L or not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

All of you bastards should be making Rumble predictions


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I said he would win the Rumble. I'm a still stick with it L or not.



You gonna take the L son 

Anyway, John is gonna win against Angle via dq and he’ll be the new GM for RAW. He’ll be live via satellite most of the time this year too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All of you bastards should be making Rumble predictions


I did mine. Roman stands tall babygurl.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

What's the Rumble card so I can do some predictions?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

WAD: Finn Balor
Thor: Cena
Dean Ambrose: Roman


We should have a prize.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WAD: Finn Balor
> Thor: Cena
> Dean Ambrose: Roman
> 
> ...


Ask Afgpride.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

Men's Rumble: Nakamura
Women's Rumble: Asuka
Triple Threat: Lesnar
2v1 Handicap: Styles
RAW Tag: JJ and Rollins
SD Tag: Benjamin and Gable


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Well shit I forgot there was a women's rumble.
We might as well do the whole prediction card and award points.
I see LB has made predictions but I'm a throw in other shit for predictions as well to make it fun I'll make the predictions tonight and list the points.

Since its the first PPV of the new year we can do this monthly and keep track of points by having a leader board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2018)

And RAW isn't? looooool

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> And RAW isn't? looooool


Of course the games won’t be long, no one is going to buy advertising space for this shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Men's Rumble: Rusev
Women's Rumble: Asuka
Triple Threat: Lesnar
2v1 Handicap: AJ
RAW Tag: Jordan and Rollins
SD Tag: Usos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't think of anyone other than Joe or Balor tbh. Unless they go the Jason Jordan route or heel Ambrose.
> 
> Not that I'd want Miz with the Universal title after looking at most his IC title feuds.


Honestly Miz can't win the Universal Title with the larger than life guys on RAW like Reigns, Strowman, Joe, etc...
If WWE want him to have the top belt and for it to look credible it has to be on SD. And if Bryan comes back him beating Miz for the WWE Title would be sweet
Granted if I'm being honest Reigns beating Lesnar at Mania is a lock. The question is who beats him? Best candidates are Finn with MITB, Joe, or Strowman IMO.
As for SD I still think Nakamura beating Styles at Mania is the endgame as well so then the question is who beats Naka? Owens is always a threat, if Roode can regain his NXT self then he'd be an option, Rusev too if WWE ever decide to push him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Men's Rumble: Rusev*
> Women's Rumble: Asuka
> Triple Threat: Lesnar
> 2v1 Handicap: AJ
> ...


I pray to God this happens.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WAD: Finn Balor
> Thor: Cena
> Dean Ambrose: Roman
> 
> ...



That’s wrong.

I voted for Baylor to win the Rumble. Its a no contest!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2018)

Top three contenders to win the Rumble:

Finn Baylor
Fat Joe
and Braun Strowman (if he doesn’t win the triple threat and the RR match is the main event)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Top three contenders to win the Rumble:
> 
> Finn Baylor
> Fat Joe
> and Braun Strowman (if he doesn’t win the triple threat and the RR match is the main event)


Isn't Joe injured or would he be back for the RR?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Miz wouldn't be a true champion on SD either.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 25, 2018)

Nakalazy would be the least deserving rumble winner ever.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Old 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 25, 2018)

Women Rumble: Asuka
Dude's rumble: Nakamura
Raw tag:JJ & Rollins
Smackdown tag:Gable & Benjamin
WWE title: Styles

According to Dirtsheets, Braun will challenge Jizz for the IC belt at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Women:  Charlotte
Men:  Roman Reigns
Raw Tag: Jordan and Rollins
SD Tag: Usos
WWE Title: Zayn/Owens
Universal Title:  Brock


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

I want Bischoff back on my tv.  But he’s too big of a star to be the 205 Live GM.  I actually really like the Summer Rae idea tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Men's Rumble: Nakamura
> Women's Rumble: Asuka
> Triple Threat: Lesnar
> 2v1 Handicap: Styles
> ...





The Juice Man said:


> Women Rumble: Asuka
> Dude's rumble: Nakamura
> Raw tag:JJ & Rollins
> Smackdown tag:Gable & Benjamin
> ...


 Real recognize real


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Women:  Charlotte
> Men:  Roman Reigns
> Raw Tag: Jordan and Rollins
> SD Tag: Usos
> ...


Why would Charlotte be in the Rumble when she's SD Women's Champion?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Charlotte and Alexa are on all the promotional material.   Both probably want to become undisputed champion.  WWE needs thirty women.  I say why not.  Throw them in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

This is how we are going to do it. There are 6 matches. This allows you to go up to six points only once. For example, If you say I put 6 points on the miz winning the rumble you’re not allowed to use that 6 points again. You must use 1-5 points for the other matches. Again, another example is you put 1 point on Alicia Fox winning the women’s rumble. With you already using 1 and 6, your only options for the other matches would be 2-5. I will be offering bonus points as well. You have until the start of preshow to announce your picks or edit them and after that it’s final. I will show my list below to give better example. But at the end of the show I will tally all points and start a leader scoreboard.


Side note: You don’t lose any points in this. If you get a right answer those are points added to your score. If you don’t guess right you just don’t get any points.


 Usos vs Chad Gable and Shelton Benjamin

Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan vs The Bar

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

Brock Lesnar vs Braun Strowman vs Kane

2018 Women’s Rumble

2018 Men’s Rumble


Bonus:

How many Suplexes will Brock use? (worth 2 points)

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)

Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? (worth 3 points)

Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: (worth 2 points each)

Who will be the 1st  Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? (worth 5 points)

Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? (Worth 3 points)

Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: (Worth 2 points each)



My picks


4.Usos

3. Seth and Jason

5. AJ Styles

6. Brock Lesnar

2. Asuka

1. Finn


Bonuses

How many Suplexes will Brock use? 8

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? Becky Lynch

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? Asuka

Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? Sasha Banks

Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: Peyton Royce and Billie Kay

Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? Elias

Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? Roman Reigns

Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? Rusev

Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: Lars and Big Cass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the new generations will never surpass the old.


Reposting.

This was gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

I'm just trying to think of thirty entrants dude.

1 Becky Lynch
2 Sasha Banks
3 Tamina
4 Natalya
5 Sonya Deville
6 Naomi
7 Mickie James
8 Dana Brooke
9 Lana
10 Ruby Riott
11 Mandy Rose
12 Carmella
13 Asuka
14 Liv Morgan
15 Alicia Fox
16 Sarah Logan
17 Bayley
18 Nia Jax
19 Nikki Bella
20 Brie Bella
21 Molly Holly
22 Lita
23 Michelle McCool
24 Peyton Royce
25 Billie Kay
26 Ember Moon
27 Charlotte
28 Alexa Bliss
29 Nikki Cross
30 Victoria

(SEE DUDE.  It's hard to come up with 30!)


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is how we are going to do it. There are 6 matches. This allows you to go up to six points only once. For example, If you say I put 6 points on the miz winning the rumble you’re not allowed to use that 6 points again. You must use 1-5 points for the other matches. Again, another example is you put 1 point on Alicia Fox winning the women’s rumble. With you already using 1 and 6, your only options for the other matches would be 2-5. I will be offering bonus points as well. You have until the start of preshow to announce your picks or edit them and after that it’s final. I will show my list below to give better example. But at the end of the show I will tally all points and start a leader scoreboard.
> 
> 
> Side note: You don’t lose any points in this. If you get a right answer those are points added to your score. If you don’t guess right you just don’t get any points.
> ...



My Picks

3 American Beta

2 Styles

6 Brock

5 Seth/Jason

4 Asuka

1 Nakamura

Bonuses

Suplexes 5 (Low because other 2 will keep Brock out of the match)

1st Women's entrance: Asuka

30th Women? Bailey

Longest Women? Asuka

Debut and/or Return for women's rumble: Lita and Nikki Cross

1st male entrance: Fin

30th: Shane

Longest: Fin (Club will do a stable dominance for about 10-15 minutes)

Return/Debut: Big Cass and Eric Young

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

I could see Toni Storm being a surprise.  Someone WWE really likes.  Not available to join via contract right now.  But they woo her by allowing her to participate in the first Rumble.  Good recruiting tool.

(Could work for anyone they are high on.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> My Picks
> 
> 3 American Beta
> 
> ...



you forgetting seth vs bar


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

> The stock jumped 1.9% to close at $34.13, which is a new all-time high

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is how we are going to do it. There are 6 matches. This allows you to go up to six points only once. For example, If you say I put 6 points on the miz winning the rumble you’re not allowed to use that 6 points again. You must use 1-5 points for the other matches. Again, another example is you put 1 point on Alicia Fox winning the women’s rumble. With you already using 1 and 6, your only options for the other matches would be 2-5. I will be offering bonus points as well. You have until the start of preshow to announce your picks or edit them and after that it’s final. I will show my list below to give better example. But at the end of the show I will tally all points and start a leader scoreboard.
> 
> 
> Side note: You don’t lose any points in this. If you get a right answer those are points added to your score. If you don’t guess right you just don’t get any points.
> ...


ugh I already have enough homework as is 


women: Sasha (don't trust WWE doing anything else with any other woman )
men: Romang
Tag team(Raw): Shesaro
Tag team (Smackdown): Usos
WWE title: Sami
WWE Universal:  Brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ugh I already have enough homework as is
> 
> 
> women: Sasha (don't trust WWE doing anything else with any other woman )
> ...



bitch it takes 2 mins do it right


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bitch it takes 2 mins do it right


but it's too much work


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but it's too much work


all u do is pick winners and put points by them and answer the bonus questions lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> all u do is pick winners and put points by them and answer the bonus questions lol


I know but I think I'll stick to just those answers. 

I'm a lazy fuck I know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

anyways Drag go as afgpride to allow some prizes for this contest 

I miss Khris doe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but I think I'll stick to just those answers.
> 
> I'm a lazy fuck I know


put numbers by them and answer the bonus question
u have till sunday anways


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> put numbers by them and answer the bonus question
> u have till sunday anways


I'll probably end up doing it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you forgetting seth vs bar



Edited and thanks for pointed it out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

Yo Drag I asked for the prizes but you need to give heads up for the contest rules 

I did all I could . Good luck Star Fox


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

- The idea of having a General Manager for 205 Live has reportedly been discussed for several months. *According to Dave Meltzer of , Summer Rae had been discussed for the role when she was still with the company. However, the company apparently decided against using her because she was taller than most of the guys in the division. *


CRYING

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry lady you can't be General manage because you make our cruiserweight look like the midget division we had in late 90s /vince


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> - The idea of having a General Manager for 205 Live has reportedly been discussed for several months. *According to Dave Meltzer of , Summer Rae had been discussed for the role when she was still with the company. However, the company apparently decided against using her because she was taller than most of the guys in the division. *
> 
> 
> CRYING


Might as well rename 205 Live the manlet division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sorry lady you can't be General manage because you make our cruiserweight look like the midget division we had in late 90s /vince


she ain't even pretty to look at though. At least Lana or Dana would be better options


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

@WhatADrag  all right we got the green light for prizes for the Royal Rumble

Now we need to know the format to how points and totals will affect getting 1st, 2nd , and 3rd


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

If you guys want me to come up with the system instead you can ask, but I'm letting you guys decide yourselves.  No need to make it complicated, just something that works and makes it a little more fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @WhatADrag  all right we got the green light for prizes for the Royal Rumble
> 
> Now we need to know the format to how points and totals will affect getting 1st, 2nd , and 3rd





afgpride said:


> If you guys want me to come up with the system instead you can ask, but I'm letting you guys decide yourselves.  No need to make it complicated, just something that works and makes it a little more fun.



The plan is to have this a monthly thing. I'm a post scores after every PPV and whoever leads in first place that month can rename the thread. I'm trying to think of a prize for someone who's 1st after this year ends next December but we have some time until that.

I already know how to do the point concept. I'll just keep track score of points myself and keep adding on to points from this ppv view and on if that makes sense...


ps sorry if I dont make any sense i have a few beers in me.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The plan is to have this a monthly thing. I'm a post scores after every PPV and whoever leads in first place that month can rename the thread. I'm trying to think of a prize for someone who's 1st after this year ends next December but we have some time until that.
> 
> I already know how to do the point concept. I'll just keep track score of points myself and keep adding on to points from this ppv view and on if that makes sense...
> 
> ...


I like the thread rename idea, consider it done.  Prize-wise we can do the once a year thing for sure.  Might have to create a separate thread to keep track of all the predictions though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The plan is to have this a monthly thing. I'm a post scores after every PPV and whoever leads in first place that month can rename the thread. I'm trying to think of a prize for someone who's 1st after this year ends next December but we have some time until that.
> 
> I already know how to do the point concept. I'll just keep track score of points myself and keep adding on to points from this ppv view and on if that makes sense...
> 
> ...


It really doesn't 

Plus I think they only gave the green light for the Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

Whoops I'm glad that got accepted


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It really doesn't
> 
> Plus I think they only gave the green light for the Rumble




Bro.

We have 6 matches sunday. So you have 1-6 points. For example you have AJ vs ko and sami. You pick a winner and put points on them for example 4. After you put 4 on AJ to win you can no longer use 4. You can only use 1,2,3,5,6 for the other matches. Then you have the bonus questions and if you get those right you earn those points. At the end of the ppv I tally up points and make a list of from most points to least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro.
> 
> We have 6 matches sunday. So you have 1-6 points. For example you have AJ vs ko and sami. You pick a winner and put points on them for example 4. After you put 4 on AJ to win you can no longer use 4. You can only use 1,2,3,5,6 for the other matches. Then you have the bonus questions and if you get those right you earn those points. At the end of the ppv I tally up points and make a list of from most points to least.


Ok now I get it .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I like the thread rename idea, consider it done.  Prize-wise we can do the once a year thing for sure.  Might have to create a separate thread to keep track of all the predictions though.



I will make a thread tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

We can't do prizes for every PPV, but I'm making an exception for Royal Rumble since it's the best PPV for making predictions and watching them unfold in the midst of the chaos of the main event.  Royal Rumble and then the end-of-year grand tally for prizes.  Monthly PPV predictions for the thread title and building toward the end-of-year tally.  Fair enough?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 25, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We can't do prizes for every PPV, but I'm making an exception for Royal Rumble since it's the best PPV for making predictions and watching them unfold in the midst of the chaos of the main event.  Royal Rumble and then the end-of-year grand tally for prizes.  Monthly PPV predictions for the thread title building toward the end-of-year tally.  Fair enough?



The plan was whoever the winner is of that month can change the title. And we can have a different prize only once in December. Is this fine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The plan was whoever the winner is of that month can change the title. And we can have a different prize only once in December. Is this fine?


Sure thing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose

I found a thread that I think you should consider utilizing.  It’s time.  Check it out:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> I found a thread that I think you should consider utilizing.  It’s time.  Check it out:



I should change my name but I have no idea right now so I'll think about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2018)

Watching some Botchamania.  Holy fucking shit the rivalry between Sasha Banks and Charlotte was overrated.  They had terrible matches in 2016 at both Hell in a Cell and Summerslam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

*Rumble*
Men's Rumble: *Nakamura (3 Points)*
Women's Rumble: *Asuka (2 Points)*
Triple Threat: *Lesnar (6 Points)*
2v1 Handicap: *Styles (5 Points)*
RAW Tag: *JJ and Rollins (4 Points)*
SD Tag: *Benjamin and Gable (1 Point)*
*
Bonuses*
How many Suplexes will Brock use? *7*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Becky Lynch*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Sasha Banks*
Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? *Asuka*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: *Lita and Peyton Royce*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? *Roman Reigns*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? *John Cena*
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? *Roman Reigns*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: *Killian Dain and Big Cass*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

You really think two Japanese wrestlers are going to win the Rumble matches?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

After watching 350+ episodes of Botchamania.  I really have concluded that indie wrestling is fucking terrible.  And it’s just really a crapshoot when it comes to quality.  Indie wrestling should definitely never use tables.  The record for successful table spots is just abysmal.  The tables that they get just don’t break.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Isn't Joe injured or would he be back for the RR?



Its just a puny foot injury. He should be back.. at least i hope so 

Or they would have to change plans and give the match to Baylor (90%) chance or Nakamura and Roode.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> After watching 350+ episodes of Botchamania.  I really have concluded that indie wrestling is fucking terrible.  And it’s just really a crapshoot when it comes to quality.  Indie wrestling should definitely never use tables.  The record for successful table spots is just abysmal.  The tables that they get just don’t break.



Its because they use real tables not that soft and rigged/chipped in the middle tables that WWE uses


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You really think two Japanese wrestlers are going to win the Rumble matches?



Yes, with Vince looking like he's slipping away and focusing on XFL I can see it happening.  Naka vs AJ is something WWE seems to want to do as a sequel to their Wrestlekingdom match.  While Asuka is a face so unless Nia puts her out who is going to be the one to do it?  Especially since Nia will obviously be the larger one who everyone teams up on.

Unless Karma has a return for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

*Rumble*
Men's Rumble: Finn Baylor* (3 Points)*
Women's Rumble: Asuka *(2 Points)*
Triple Threat: Braun Strowman *(6 Points)*
2v1 Handicap: AJ Styles* (5 Points)*
RAW Tag: Seth Rollins and Jason Jordan* (4 Points)*
SD Tag: Shelton Benjamin and Gable*(1 Point)

Bonuses*
How many Suplexes will Brock use? *6*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Naomi*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Women’s Rumble? *Bayley*
Who will last the longest in the women’s rumble? *Asuka*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the women’s rumble: *Dakota Kai and Nikki Cross*
Who will be the 1st Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? *Roman Reigns*
Who will be the 30th Entrant in the Men’s Rumble? *The Miz*
Who will last the longest in the Men’s Rumble? * Shinsuke Nakamura*
Name two names that will either debut or return in the men’s rumble: * Aleister Black and Johnny Gargano*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Watching some Botchamania.  Holy fucking shit the rivalry between Sasha Banks and Charlotte was overrated.  They had terrible matches in 2016 at both Hell in a Cell and Summerslam!


Well Charlotte is barely average and Sasha is sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well Charlotte is barely average and Sasha is sloppy as fuck.



Too bad her daddy and Hunter are good friends otherwise Charlotte would be nothing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Chill on this Charlotte dissing nonsense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill on this Charlotte dissing nonsense.


I got sick of her once the stupid back and forth title changes happened.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I got sick of her once the stupid back and forth title changes happened.


Does it even matter it's not like WWE has done anything with her since being on SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Does it even matter it's not like WWE has done anything with her since being on SD.


Uh she has the title again. So yeah they have.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Uh she has the title again. So yeah they have.



Swear you and Rukia so one step minded and don't have deep thinking process. 

Having the title don't mean shit if nothing noteworthy comes out of it. It doesn't matter who is the champ if its Charlotte or Becky Lynch..... If we just getting 6 women tag matches every week who cares its just a waste.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Swear you and Rukia so one step minded and don't have deep thinking process.
> 
> Having the title don't mean shit if nothing noteworthy comes out of it. It doesn't matter who is the champ if its Charlotte or Becky Lynch..... If we just getting 6 women tag matches every week who cares its just a waste.


You realize they're trying to give her as many reigns as her poppa right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You realize they're trying to give her as many reigns as her poppa right?


Obviously but that's not happening any time soon.

She's not doing anything now. The women's division hasn't done shit for months now especially the SD roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

It's like AJ Styles is the WWE champion but hes a supporting role in Shane's story.

Being a champion doesn't fucking matter if they aren't really doing shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Obviously but that's not happening any time soon.
> 
> She's not doing anything now. The women's division hasn't done shit for months now especially the SD roster.


Thats due to the Royal Rumble. She will get used ans win at Mania again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's like AJ Styles is the WWE champion but hes a supporting role in Shane's story.
> 
> Being a champion doesn't fucking matter if they aren't really doing shit.


Hey hes doing a lot more than Brock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2018)

If Charlotte looked any manlier, she'd be Peyton Royce.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Lame.


Sorry Peyton Royce not a pokemon you're attracted too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

> "You make a lot of mistakes along the way but that's OK. It's OK to make mistakes, as long as you learn from them," Stephanie said. "Vince [McMahon] has an expression: 'It's OK to make mistakes, but never make the same mistake twice.'"


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Damn was thinking about the rumble reading that but then its most likely you referring to the XFL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lame.
> 
> 
> Sorry Peyton Royce not a pokemon you're attracted too.



If you like trannies, I ain't gonna judge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 26, 2018)

He rehired the Ultimate Warrior five times.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Fall Out Boy- Sugar We Going Down


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

post your predictions in here brothers


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Well god damn it WWE announced three pre show matches


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well god damn it WWE announced three pre show matches


Another open challenge for the US title?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Another open challenge for the US title?



go to the prediction thread brother


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but still doesnt change the fact she a shit.



go make your predictions in the prediction thread new matches were added.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> go make your predictions in the prediction thread new matches were added.


All right when I get back from skewl.

Also King Maxell has arrived!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

My pick to be the thirtieth female entrant was Lita.  I think she's in better shape to go than Trish right now.  And I think she was deliberately hidden from the Raw 25 show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2018)

I hope Layla is back as well. Victoria too


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Layla is bath water tier. I remember those days when i fap to her daily. 

Dat fucking vanilla midget lowkey was the luckiest midget in the world when Layla lip locked him and he got to cup a feel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

Guys it makes no sense for Asuka or Sasha Banks to be the 30th entrant in the Rumble.  Everyone knows they are in the match.  Everyone will know that they are coming.  You have like ten surprises; it will definitely be a surprise!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

Even more than Rusev. I want Ziggler to win the Rumble.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Orton tired of Roman's shit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Is there something legit wrong with Mojo?? He’s so trying hard and annoying


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is there something legit wrong with Mojo?? He’s so trying hard and annoying



Seeing shit like this makes me like Mojo. Dude had me laughing.
He's one of those guys who doesn't need a script.
Let him be himself at being heel and we could see something.
He doesn't need to be main event or anything.
Let him act like he is there and feud over the US title all year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seeing shit like this makes me like Mojo. Dude had me laughing.
> He's one of those guys who doesn't need a script.
> Let him be himself at being heel and we could see something.
> He doesn't need to be main event or anything.
> Let him act like he is there and feud over the US title all year.



He’s always shouting and jumping around for no reason. I think he’s OD with peds and steroids and just want to kill someone everytime he goes out there 

Can’t he act like any normal person would?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s always shouting and jumping around for no reason. I think he’s OD with peds and steroids and just want to kill someone everytime he goes out there
> 
> Can’t he act like any normal person would?


So basically not stand out?

That's something we don't want in our wrestlers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So basically not stand out?
> 
> That's something we don't want in our wrestlers.



The way he does it doesn’t simply work. He could be an asshole heel minus the jumping and shouting. He can get over too. Look at Elias.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill on this Charlotte dissing nonsense.


genetically superior but cant have a good match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s always shouting and jumping around for no reason. I think he’s OD with peds and steroids and just want to kill someone everytime he goes out there
> 
> Can’t he act like any normal person would?


I hope he accidentally kills Dunn then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Watching this raw 15th anniversary ep, its just as bad as I remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

They definitely have to put Roman in the final 2.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking forward to the next rage inducing Rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

The Big Dawg!!!!!!

Michael Cole better rest up those vocal cords


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

Didn't even realize Rich Swann got his charges dropped. And since he was only suspended I'm guessing he'll be reinstated soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

What kind of reaction will he get?  Indifference mixed with some boos?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

3 hour raws just dont work. this shit 3 hours too and its been a reminder how much better attitude era was compared to 07 raw. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

How long will the Rumble be including pre-show?  5 hours??


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Remember when Benoit got an unexpected mega push winning RR as the first entry (or close to it, can't remember) and then crossfacing Triple H in Mania to win the world heavyweight championship in an against the odds triple threat match?  And then embracing Eddie Guerrero, who also won the WWE championship?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lew (Jan 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Remember when Benoit got an unexpected mega push winning RR as the first entry (or close to it, can't remember) and then crossfacing Triple H in Mania to win the world heavyweight championship in an against the odds triple threat match?  And then embracing Eddie Guerrero, who also won the WWE championship?



Who? This guy doesn't come up on the network, which is only 9.99 a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lew said:


> Who? This guy doesn't come up on the network, which is only 9.99 a month.


Oh man, you're in for some dark wrestling lore.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

There's so much awesome fucking content on the WWE network.

Real talk.  I wouldn't be surprised if they have some XFL in two years.  They have to get a good tv deal first though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

Lew said:


> Who? This guy doesn't come up on the network, which is only 9.99 a month.


Just watch Monday Night War.


----------



## Lew (Jan 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Oh man, you're in for some dark wrestling lore.



Sorry was a little dig at the network. I know all about Benoit...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 26, 2018)

Lew said:


> Sorry was a little dig at the network. I know all about Benoit...


Nice, I didn't catch your sarcasm mostly bc I don't follow WWE anymore or know about the current service, but more importantly because Benoit is a disgraced star and the company has erased all traces of him from their product.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

What an incredible fucking entrance!!  MMC totally worth it for moments like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Coliseum Videos are gonna hit the Network next month on the 5th for you old school fans out there. 
Had no idea Coliseum Videos released a tape every month, goddayum. But it looks like they're only putting a few tapes up next month.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

> *LONGEST CUMULATIVE TOTAL ROYAL RUMBLE TIME: *Chris Jericho (4:58:12), Triple H (3:59:37), Shawn Michaels (3:42:30), Kane (3:38:46), Rey Mysterio (3:20:01), Cody Rhodes (3:08:3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Triple H there cause he shoving himself in shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

Surprised to see Cody up there but then again he was in WWE for a long ass time before he left.
Going to have to buy 1 of those WWE Network cards from Wal-Mart or some shit because they aren't taking my card and Paypal is being retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

Hopefully at some point Jericho makes it to 5 hours.  Even if he has to be a surprise 60 year old some day.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

Randy.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

I just watched it now.  Orton is great.  Hopefully attacking people on Tuesday was him making a heel turn.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Remember when Benoit got an unexpected mega push winning RR as the first entry (or close to it, can't remember) and then crossfacing Triple H in Mania to win the world heavyweight championship in an against the odds triple threat match?  And then embracing Eddie Guerrero, who also won the WWE championship?



Ahh man I was watching videos about him last week. Someone said he probably wanted to die immediately after Eddie passed. So sad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's old AF. Dementia is setting in so its hard to remember shit.


he probably think tomorrow is raw 25

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 26, 2018)

New Cruiserweight Champ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's old AF. Dementia is setting in so its hard to remember shit.





WhatADrag said:


> he probably think tomorrow is raw 25


Is that why he say every week is a big raw?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> New Cruiserweight Champ.


Honestly Vacant is WWE's GOAT. Is there any title he hasn't won?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

My favorite gimmick he ever had.  I liked Hollywood Batista too tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> he probably think tomorrow is raw 25


I actually loved the Stone Cold segment.  there's nothing better than an Austin antagonist nervously drinking the beer with Austin: hoping that Austin is going to let them off the hook for the night..


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2018)

Ah just watched Cornette's commentary on 25. Jim didn't like the show, and wondered why Matt's match wasn't filmed in more than one building (have them fight in two locations essentially). He said that he could tell that there was a problem with the script also.

i was actually surprised that he was so negative about the show. He at least said that Heyman and Austin's segments were really good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2018)

lmao @ the pinned tweet on that page.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

The best version of The Rock


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My favorite gimmick he ever had.  I liked Hollywood Batista too tbh.



Hollywood Batista? Is that his last gimmick before he left? I can’t recall lol. All i remember was him turning heel and became a whiny asshole and he change his ring entrance into a slow walk + spotlight which was boring af to see


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Remember when Benoit got an unexpected mega push winning RR as the first entry (or close to it, can't remember) and then crossfacing Triple H in Mania to win the world heavyweight championship in an against the odds triple threat match?  And then embracing Eddie Guerrero, who also won the WWE championship?



Wasn't that Vacant though?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't that Vacant though?



Was such an odd few months.  First big show flipped out of the ring even though if he kept still for a few seconds he'd be declared Rumble winner.  Then fast forward to WM where HHH faced HBK for the title.  Then for some reason HHH fell face first to the floor, contorted his back in some strange angle and tapped out.  Then few minutes late Eddie came out, hugged himself and had some awkward solo celebration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Was such an odd few months.  First big show flipped out of the ring even though if he kept still for a few seconds he'd be declared Rumble winner.  Then fast forward to WM where HHH faced HBK for the title.  Then for some reason HHH fell face first to the floor, contorted his back in some strange angle and tapped out.  Then few minutes late Eddie came out, hugged himself and had some awkward solo celebration.


Yea weirdest title change in history . Only the Ghostbusters could figure it out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> The best version of The Rock


Wish Hollywood Rock had lasted longer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2018)

afgpride said:


> We can't do prizes for every PPV, but I'm making an exception for Royal Rumble since it's the best PPV for making predictions and watching them unfold in the midst of the chaos of the main event.  Royal Rumble and then the end-of-year grand tally for prizes.  Monthly PPV predictions for the thread title and building toward the end-of-year tally.  Fair enough?


Can we do it for the big 4? Rumble, SS, Summerslam & Mania?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wish Hollywood Rock had lasted longer.


He has. Didnt you see his no show Raw 25?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I actually loved the Stone Cold segment.  there's nothing better than an Austin antagonist nervously drinking the beer with Austin: hoping that Austin is going to let them off the hook for the night..


Of course Stone Cold the goat. Everything else was trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Was such an odd few months.  First big show flipped out of the ring even though if he kept still for a few seconds he'd be declared Rumble winner.  Then fast forward to WM where HHH faced HBK for the title.  Then for some reason HHH fell face first to the floor, contorted his back in some strange angle and tapped out.  Then few minutes late Eddie came out, hugged himself and had some awkward solo celebration.



Eddie was so cocky back then.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Tana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> Tana


What happened?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Suzuki killed him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> Suzuki killed him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Do you guys have Takeover predictions?


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


Shit was torture porn in wrestling form. got bitches in there crying and shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys have Takeover predictions?


Yes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Based Suzuki


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

guys go do ur rumble predictions in the thread if you haven't yet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> guys go do ur rumble predictions in the thread if you haven't yet



will do


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Links?


I'll try to find one. I'm subbed to njpww


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> I'll try to find one. I'm subbed to njpww


I see 

So that beat down is CZW levels of insane?


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Im going to Takeover Raw and SD


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Nah it's more suzuki conducts an operation on the limb of an old ace that refuses to tap. think submission spots that have emotional weight and mean something


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

the show will eventually appear here and said match is the main event


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys have Takeover predictions?



It'll be better than the royal rumble is my prediction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

I need to get my obligatory wrestling shirt


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Why is steph's figure so large like she's a draw who gave this women's "revolution" some swing 

why is she on the poster, period?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

This bish Steph still manages to make herself the central attraction of the poster.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

And it's the exact same picture she had on a previous ppv poster too


like why even?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It'll be better than the royal rumble is my prediction.


Same. Can't go wrong with betting a Takeover will be better than a main roster ppv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Ever just look back and think WM 32 was the worst mania of all time?

its a shame too it was time to make new stars when both Cena and Orton were out yet WWE did the most WWE thing


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2018)

I made predictions but it was damn close to near guessing.

Would not be surprised if Reigns and Lesnar ended up going at it at WM and then Lesnar drops the belt. They don't have many people left who he can fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

I can't wait to see Stephanie dominate the Elimination Chamber poster.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2018)

"They need a push from our name." .


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2018)

What if Steph is a surprise entrant into the rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What if Steph is a surprise entrant into the rumble?


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What if Steph is a surprise entrant into the rumble?


Very possible. 



WhatADrag said:


> Ever just look back and think WM 32 was the worst mania of all time?
> 
> its a shame too it was time to make new stars when both Cena and Orton were out yet WWE did the most WWE thing


They keep fucking WMs for years now. I've given up on them producing a good one again. Even when everything points at them finally moving on to fresher younger talent they still find a way to ruin it all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

They should use the women's Rumble to make a new star.

If Rousey isn't ready.  Go with someone else.  If you have someone you are really confident in.. strap a rocket to her back.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2018)

If Becky wins the rumble that would be great for her and smackdown.
Becky/Charlotte could be a good feud.

I'd really prefer Mickie to win, and then defeat Bliss.

Mickie can hold the title until Mania where she drops it to Asuka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Gibbs, love the loyalty to Mickie.  But that isn't going to happen.  I do think Alexa could be bumped.  But Nia and Asuka seem like the two that would do it.  And a match like Sasha/Asuka is a bigger match that Mickie/Asuka (which was already on a Takeover show.)

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gibbs, love the loyalty to Mickie.  But that isn't going to happen.  I do think Alexa could be bumped.  But Nia and Asuka seem like the two that would do it.  And a match like Sasha/Asuka is a bigger match that Mickie/Asuka (which was already on a Takeover show.)


Fuck Sasha stanks


Also guys if Daniel Bryan is in the rumble tomorrow (which I highly doubt) would you root for him to win it or still Finn or Naka?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck Sasha stanks
> 
> 
> Also guys if Daniel Bryan is in the rumble tomorrow (which I highly doubt) would you root for him to win it or still Finn or Naka?


No.  Bryan needs to face the Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Bryan needs to face the Miz.



Eh. DB vs AJ >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> vs the Jizz


The match of the century


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm surprised Dean.  I thought we viewed wrestling the same way.  Obviously AJ and DB would have a better match.  But there will be an hour or two of tv time to build to the PPV.  And that time would clearly be better if the match is DB/Miz.  Additionally, they have been building to this match for two fucking years!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised Dean.  I thought we viewed wrestling the same way.  Obviously AJ and DB would have a better match.  But there will be an hour or two of tv time to build to the PPV.  And that time would clearly be better if the match is DB/Miz.  Additionally, they have been building to this match for two fucking years!!



I think the biggest payoff is Miz but that doesn't mean the match will go well.

On the other hand, nobody would be pissed if AJ lost to DB if it turned to a classic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Who gives a fuck about the match?  We all watch Raw and Smackdown every week!  I want Raw and Smackdown to be better!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

The Miz still hasn’t beaten DB clean. I want The Miz to win and DB can use the “i’m rusty af” excuse if he ever loses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

We're here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

How is

1. Soul taker still top five in contributors in this thread

2. Rukia number 1 with more than half the posts of any of us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who gives a fuck about the match?  We all watch Raw and Smackdown every week!  I want Raw and Smackdown to be better!!



dat ADD comment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

You agree though Dean!  You were negative about new Japan pro wrestling for this very reason!!

The best wrestling in the world doesn't matter if you don't care about the characters!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You agree though Dean!  You were negative about new Japan pro wrestling for this very reason!!
> 
> The best wrestling in the world doesn't matter if you don't care about the characters!



wait are you being serious or being the dumbfuckery Rukia?

I can't ever tell


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Okada > you


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dat ADD comment.



He just old bro.  Let him ramble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Okada > you


Nope.  He's a TNA flop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Okada > you


Stone Cold > Okada

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Obviously.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stone Cold > Okada




That's the only person over okada tho

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nope.  He's a TNA flop.


Austin was a WCW/ECW flop too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That's the only person over okada tho


I know I was exaggerating Rukia's point by being all crazy.

Okada is a solid wrestler. 

Having said this I want Roman to eliminate NJPW made wrestlers tomorrow

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Austin was a WCW/ECW flop too


The fact that you went this far too defend Okada sickens me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know I was exaggerating Rukia's point by being all crazy.
> 
> Okada is a solid wrestler.
> 
> Having said this I want Roman to eliminate NJPW made wrestlers tomorrow




Rukia would be one of those marks in Manhattan


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact that you went this far too defend Okada sickens me


Where is the lie gaijin?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

YOU LOOK SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GOOD TO ME-


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Where is the lie gaijin?


it's like saying Okada would be a flop in WWE just cause they decided not to use him right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia would be one of those marks in Manhattan


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Bret Hart is overrated


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

I swear I didn't go.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

Im hoping for a Riccochet sighting tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Legend said:


> Bret Hart is overrated


nah man he's the real Legend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2018)

Enjoy the show. got work tonight and idk what my schedule is looking like sunday night so we'll see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Aleister Black/Velveteen Dream is NXT feud of the year.  Okay.  I have no problem with this.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> Enjoy the show. got work tonight and idk what my schedule is looking like sunday night so we'll see


I def will. Asuka got a huge pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> Enjoy the show. got work tonight and idk what my schedule is looking like sunday night so we'll see


hoping you can watch but otherwise we'll recap Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream is a good promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

I hope Ember retains


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Roode has to win this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Joe working on commentary


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Joe is the best.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

he should be off tv getting healed up and ready.

I wonder if Ambrose is at home drinking away as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

He’s a stay at home husband after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Bruiserweight on commentary.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Should be photoshopped to add puppetstrings coming out of Steph's hands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Zelina Vega is underrated.  Definitely one of the hottest women in the company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Bryan needs to face the Miz.



This.  Have it as Miz pissed off Angle enough he agreed to let Miz go.  Shane snaps him up as means to get at Daniel Bryan and run from there.  The two have enough chemistry and all the backstage stuff means they need to at least have a final end to the feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Ember/Baszler is a boring match.  Baszler will just take 90% of the match.  Boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This.  Have it as Miz pissed off Angle enough he agreed to let Miz go.  Shane snaps him up as means to get at Daniel Bryan and run from there.  The two have enough chemistry and all the backstage stuff means they need to at least have a final end to the feud.


Oh I get it. You guys don't want the crowd to turn on AJ 

so it's ok if AJ does it to Dean but if it's not for the princess 

I'm sorry I'm just wanting to see if the Rumble will let me down again


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Zelina Vega is underrated.  Definitely one of the hottest women in the company.



Do you think Almas is smashing her every night??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you think Almas is smashing her every night??


I hope not.  He doesn’t deserve it!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Can’t wait for Nia to be exposed during the Rumble match. 

At one point or two, she will definitely look clueless inside the ring and get eliminated with a confused look on her silly face

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Niki Cross needs to attack Asuka right now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope not.  He doesn’t deserve it!



But he’ a champ! :bookeskully

You and me are just jelly lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Asuka winning awards.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh I get it. You guys don't want the crowd to turn on AJ
> 
> so it's ok if AJ does it to Dean but if it's not for the princess
> 
> I'm sorry I'm just wanting to see if the Rumble will let me down again



Nah I just want to see a blow off match between Miz and Bryan.  But only if Bryan is cleared by legit doctors.

As for Rumble even if Bryan was cleared I wouldn't want him to win.  I've been clear before about being against people coming back from long term injuries going into title picture.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Niki Cross needs to attack Asuka right now



For what reason?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Is the Gotch Piledriver better than the Tombstone??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Hammerlock DDT,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nah I just want to see a blow off match between Miz and Bryan.  But only if Bryan is cleared by legit doctors.
> 
> As for Rumble even if Bryan was cleared I wouldn't want him to win.  I've been clear before about being against people coming back from long term injuries going into title picture.


Not even if the match is DB vs AJ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> For what reason?



To get more momentum , in case she shows up at the Royal Rumble

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Fuck Tom Brady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Joe enjoying Zelina on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Zelina a shit on commentary and looks like a man.

Smdh

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Zelina a shit on commentary and looks like a man.
> 
> Smdh


She’s right.  The fans are losers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Have you guys seen Dragon Ball Super 125??? Holy shit!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Have you guys seen Dragon Ball Super 125??? Holy shit!!!


What happened?  Goku knocked out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s right.  The fans are losers.



coming from you that's not much brah 

Seriously fucking hate her voice and her face.

I hope she goes away to porn or whatever.

Poor NXT lost Mandy Rose and now they're scrambling at the bottom of the barrel

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

This bitch just tried to bury Joe

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Fuck you Jake and Rukia for liking this trash girl who ended up getting yelled at by the producers

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  Goku knocked out?



Toppo used hakai on Freeza


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck you Jake and Rukia for liking this trash girl who ended up getting yelled at by the producers


It’s called commitment to your character.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck you Jake and Rukia for liking this trash girl who ended up getting yelled at by the producers



The fuck is wrong with you? Zelina is every latino man’s dream. Although i may not be a latino, i’d still smash her in front of Almas

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

Charly Caruso has improved a lot. She is the clear #2 behind Renee Young.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> The fuck is wrong with you? Zelina is every latino man’s dream. Although i may not be a latino, i’d still smash her in front of Almas


Hell nah bitch, I'm hispanic and these type of women are fucking monsters 

Always nagging and shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s called commitment to your character.


No because she legitimately had to settle down. 

Plus Joe legitimately got pissed 


The point of Zetina or whatever was to go after the dork while not going after Joe cause he's not siding with face or heel.

She fucked up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hell nah bitch, I'm hispanic and these type of women are fucking monsters
> 
> Always nagging and shit.



Sounds like you’ve been manhandled by a latina before


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Charly definitely the best behind Renee.  Cathy Kelley a distant #3.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

AOP opening shit up. Me gusta.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds like you’ve been manhandled by a latina before


Ok bro but don't say I didn't warn you 

Let your dick betray you


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Charly Caruso has improved a lot. She is the clear #2 behind Renee Young.



She always flash her panties during interviews too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

To me the least interesting match on the card.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok bro but don't say I didn't warn you
> 
> Let your dick betray you



I’m going to stuff her mouth with bacon if she keeps on nagging and shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m going to stuff her mouth with bacon if she keeps on nagging and shit



Ok you got me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Aleister Black should have an epic match against Adam Cole tonight. He needs to surpass his match with Velveteen Dream!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

guys I gotta ask. Why is Undisputed Era so liked?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys I gotta ask. Why is Undisputed Era so liked?


Because Adam Cole is a popular indie wrestler and former Bullet Club member.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys I gotta ask. Why is Undisputed Era so liked?



ADAM COLE BAYBAY!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

AJ Styles = Finn Baylor = Adam Cole = Kenny Omega

In terms of popularity and fanbase.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not even if the match is DB vs AJ?



Could be left for summerslam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because Adam Cole is a popular indie wrestler and former Bullet Club member.





Jake CENA said:


> ADAM COLE BAYBAY!



Thanks guys and sorry for my heel moment. I just found her voice irritating

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

That was a well executed match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

AoP callup tomorrow or raw/smackdown then?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> AoP callup tomorrow or raw/smackdown then?


Hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Nothing left for them in NXT.  Raw in particular needs new tag teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

so does AOP show up at the Rumble?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Ayy War Machine in the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

AoP should bury the Shield. They can start with Roman on Monday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nothing left for them in NXT.  Raw in particular needs new tag teams.


The thing I fear for them is being compared to the Shield 

They have to tweak their gear a bit even if that gear has been used before


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> AoP should bury the Shield. They can start with Roman on Monday


Least mah boy Dean is spared for now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ayy War Machine in the house



Holy shit are they WWE bound???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream/Ohno should be a good match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream is a an awesome wrestler.  And he actually has a character.

Also Ghost is funny when his name comes up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Least mah boy Dean is spared for now



They be saving the best beatdown for last. They will super collider powerbomb Dean through the stage and finally put him down with the Last Chapter on top of a burning steel steps


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

I have to say it,  Dream definitely stands out . I hope he stays at NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> They be saving the best beatdown for last. They will super collider powerbomb Dean through the stage and finally put him down with the Last Chapter on top of a burning steel steps




Well he is the hardcore one of the bunch


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dream/Ohno should be a good match



Kassius Ohno is a retarded ring name


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm liking the boxing theme going on here


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Kassius Ohno is a retarded ring name


I agree. Still will be a good match though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

DReam owned him!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

that was a really fun sequence


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I agree. Still will be a good match though



His finisher sucks too 

He could have just stolen Wade Barret’s Dog Boner Elbow


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream is the best guy they have in NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

This dude Velveteen is amazing. And he's only 22 FFS. So much potential.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream gonna fuck his back up pickin up that fatass ohno.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Velveteen is super over 

I should be watching NXT now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

This nigglet finally getting over


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Velveteen is pretty strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

was that a botch ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

The Death Valley driver was sort of a botch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream gets the W. Good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

It was pretty good.  They missed a couple of spots at the end of the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Better elbow drop than Punk's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Good match. 1 or 2 botches near the end but still a good match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Dream lookin like he was screamin OH NO! when he was pickin up Ohno. Now we know why they named him that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Chiampa needs to interfere tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Gargano's family is there? He's losing then. Damn that scoundrel Ciampa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Actually see Shayna winning tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dakota Kai arm injury.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dakota Kai arm injury.


Issa work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

How long as Dazzler been on NXT?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Nah but forreal what is Ember's character? She's good in ring and has a decent look, cringe contacts aside, but wtf is her persona?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah but forreal what is Ember's character? She's good in ring and has a decent look, cringe contacts aside, but wtf is her persona?



It's obviously an exotic wrassler


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Shayna wrecking arms.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Boring match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How long as Dazzler been on NXT?


A month maybe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Why does Bazzler have the same look as Sonya Deville?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A month maybe.


WHAT THE HELL?! Why is she getting a title shot?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah but forreal what is Ember's character? She's good in ring and has a decent look, cringe contacts aside, but wtf is her persona?


her persona is having my babies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT THE HELL?! Why is she getting a title shot?


No other options.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Ember hasn’t really improved in developmental.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

I want Aleister Black to deliver the Black Mass kick to Cole’s face in mid air while he goes for a springboard dropkick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> her persona is having my babies.



She a mother of four?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

oh thank god


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Well that's ending was dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

How do you survive an armbar for about 3 minutes with a hurt arm? That was BS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How do you survive an armbar for about 3 minutes with a hurt arm?


I agree.  Ember wasn’t blocking it.  Shayna really could have torqued on it if she had wanted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

you guys seem to easily go after Ember. If she loses to a one month wrestler who barely got into the ring, that shit would have buried Ember.

This made Bezzler and Ember look strong. Stop it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you guys seem to easily go after Ember. If she loses to a one month wrestler who barely got into the ring, that shit would have buried Ember.
> 
> This made Bezzler and Ember look strong. Stop it.



Not really, she's a former MMA.  They should in story walk into any wrestling organization and destroy any "wrestler.".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Nikki Cross still best Woman in NXT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Ass pull!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

So far WWE has a shot to top this tomorrow night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not really, she's a former MMA.  They should in story walk into any wrestling organization and destroy any "wrestler.".



So people are not ok with Brock doing it to AJ or Finn but they're ok with Bezzlar doing it to Ember? 

That's hypocritical much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Shayna has done in 1 month what Ember has failed to do in 2 years in NXT. Establish a character which is arguably the most important thing to a wrestler. Plus she's ex-MMA. From that alone she has the hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

Shayna is ready for main roster and Ember is a little boring. They should up the feud a bit and make next match be a triple threat. Please add Nami-Swan Pirate Princess to the feud.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

Ember got that overall 100 resilience on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shayna has done in 1 month what Ember has failed to do in 2 years in NXT. Establish a character which is arguably the most important thing to a wrestler. Plus she's ex-MMA. From that alone she has the hype.


she's a fucking Sonya Devill copy cat . Jesus christ  you guys are hypocrites .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So people are not ok with Brock doing it to AJ or Finn but they're ok with Bezzlar doing it to Ember?
> 
> That's hypocritical much.


Who isn't ok with Brock beating AJ or Finn on here? My only gripe was Brock beating AJ with only 1 F5. Finn can't be a credible opponent to Brock which is why he needs to drop the belt ASAP because the list of people who could realistically beat him are small. Maybe with shenanigans from Club but 1v1? Please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's news for you guys, the badass archetype  gets as redundant as every other type. Plus this is  wrestling so having realism in it is asking for the wrestling aspect to contradict itself.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who isn't ok with Brock beating AJ or Finn on here? My only gripe was Brock beating AJ with only 1 F5. Finn can't be a credible opponent to Brock which is why he needs to drop the belt ASAP because the list of people who could realistically beat him are small. Maybe with shenanigans from Club but 1v1? Please.



No by the logic that's explained, Brock should beat AJ with only 1 F5. After all he's an ex-MMA wrestler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyway Black about to tear house


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Expecting Young and Wolfe to intercept Fish and O'Reily when they inevitably try to interfere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Enjoy NXT guys


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Cole is getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cole is getting his ass kicked.


Cole has the upper hand right now though?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome kendo shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Adam Cole is really bloody.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Cole bleeding significatly


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2018)

I missed some of the match sadly because this mac and cheese fucked my bitch ass gut up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

where is Cole cut?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

That ladder spot killed Cole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Doctors getting booed


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

oh his hand is bust open, looks like a huge gash in between his thumb and pointing finger


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Black is dead


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Here's news for you guys, the badass archetype  gets as redundant as every other type. Plus this is  wrestling so having realism in it is asking for the wrestling aspect to contradict itself.



Why is it? Sure it's wrestling but best type of wrestling is the type where there is a huge aspect of realism.  Not some small guy beating a muscled build badass.  Let's face it in WWE there's only 3 people who work full time that are built like they could beat Brock.  Roman, Joe and Braun.  Anyone else would be laughable.  Also no one is really upset with Brock being dominant, he's a monster look.  The issue is 1 F5 and done.  If AJ and Braun took 2-3 each during the months most people would be ok with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Black bleeding a little bit now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

I fucking cringed from that


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Ouch on that chair spot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Adam Black?  Jesus Mauro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Sanity please


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Sanity yes


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

yoooo, this match

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Really entertaining match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Other than Gargano/Almas no match has a chance to top this one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Really entertaining match.


Epitome of what an Extreme Rules Match should be


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

I assume it will be Almas/Black at Mania weekend if Almas wins tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I assume it will be Almas/Black at Mania weekend if Almas wins tonight.


Either Gargano/Ciampa or Black/Almas IMO. I also assume it'll be the latter.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

I think Black gets called up after Rumble. He might be a surprise entrant too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Bah GAWD its EC3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I think Black gets called up after Rumble. He might be a surprise entrant too.


Black has to be NXT Champion before he gets called up IMO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2018)

Didn't realise EC3 officially signed


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

Gargano is going to win and Ciampa will attack him tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Chiampa needs to interfere if he is even close to being ready.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Black has to be NXT Champion before he gets called up IMO



Gargano, Adam Cole and Ricochet make the championship picture crowded. They are just as worthy as being the top guy in NXT.

I say, fast track Aleister Black to the main roster and give him a Mania match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Champion out first? Something special is happening to end this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

La Sombra!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Holy shit they love Gargano


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2018)

I can see Almas getting called up soon too. They are desperate for a Mexican star.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Candice looks hot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

The Captain’s Hook!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome moonsault.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

This is picking up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

What a match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Never seen that double stomp before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Please Chiampa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

This fucking match is beautiful


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas has a lot of heart.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas fucking top tier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

this is 5 stars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Phew.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Just coming in to say Ember Moon winning is fucking bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

What an amazing match. Don't even care that Ciampa didn't show up that was one of the best matches I've ever seen iN WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Gargano is a choke artist.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Crowd is more disappointed than they should be.

Gargano’s time will come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

If that bastard Meltzer doesn't give this 4.75 he's getting shot


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas needs this. He has been on NxT for the longest time. A lengthy reign is due for him before moving on to the main roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Why Ciampa!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Candice wrestles men.  Ciampa should ddt her on the stage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Ciampa is a bigger asshole than Trump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas high key Top 5 best wrestlers in WWE atm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

classic


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas is very reliable.  I saw him at the Rumble Takeover last year against Roderick Strong,  and I didn’t gaf about him before the match.  But he is a guy that wins you over every time with his performance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas high key Top 5 best wrestlers in WWE atm


thats what happens whn u part of naito crew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

The last two matches were great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Ciampa is better used in NXT than he was in ROH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

Ember Moon is a goon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

now tomorrow we get to watch kane!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2018)

AOP should be getting called up soon imho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Tomasso with that heat 

Gargano vs Ciampa needs to happen at WM 

It will be another 5* match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

I remember Almas jobbing to everyone but look at him now!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I remember Almas jobbing to everyone but look at him now!


All he needed was a mouthpiece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

im glad almas still got the title low key


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> All he needed was a mouthpiece.



He even had a losing streak thing going on ffs and that was all for this epic build up into this healthy championship run! Fucking Triple H is a genius!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Like someone said Almas top 5 in the E.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

if dave dont give that a 5 star he a indie mark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

He gave the 2016 Survivor Series Match 4.5 for some reason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Almas going to be hot when he goes on the main roster too because WWE needs a Latino star to appeal to that demographic so you know they'll book him well there too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas going to be hot when he goes on the main roster too because WWE needs a Latino star to appeal to that demographic so you know they'll book him well there too.



Hopefully they don’t fuck him up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

Dumbasses online crying that Johnny didn't win. I love Johnny but now isn't his time. He still needs to banish the ghost of Ciampa before he can get the gold. That's actual smart long-term planning.
Black is winning at New Orleans so let Almas hold that belt for as long as possible. Man is the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dumbasses online crying that Johnny didn't win. I love Johnny but now isn't his time. He still needs to banish the ghost of Ciampa before he can get the gold. That's actual smart long-term planning.
> Black is winning at New Orleans so let Almas hold that belt for as long as possible. Man is the truth.


jonny n champa dont need a title

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm guessing Takeover: New Orleans will look something like this:
Almas (c) v. Black
Gargano v. Ciampa
Strong v. Cole
Moon (c) v. ???
Fish and O'Reily (c) v. Sanity (v. TM-61???)
Dream v. ???
Candice vs. Vega

Did I miss anything? War Machine and EC3 may also be given stuff to do too. I'm assuming after this Sanity will finally get called up.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Wrestling would be a lot worse if the WWE listened to the fans.

There would be a new champion every week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dumbasses online crying that Johnny didn't win. I love Johnny but now isn't his time. He still needs to banish the ghost of Ciampa before he can get the gold. That's actual smart long-term planning.
> Black is winning at New Orleans so let Almas hold that belt for as long as possible. Man is the truth.



Well spoken brother!

Look at Almas’s reign. This shit has been planned for a long time and the build up and pay off is fucking epic!

Gargano doesn’t need the gold now but his time will surely come!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling would be a lot worse if the WWE listened to the fans.
> 
> There would be a new champion every week.


thing with wwe is they rarely listen to fans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Hey guys how was NXT? I had to leave early to help my sis for final preparations for the kiddie she about to have.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys how was NXT? I had to leave early to help my sis for final preparations for the kiddie she about to have.




main event was 5 stars..

one of wwe best matches


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys how was NXT? I had to leave early to help my sis for final preparations for the kiddie she about to have.


You missed the best match Ambrose!  Numb nuts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You missed the best match Ambrose!  Numb nuts.


Sorry lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> main event was 5 stars..
> 
> one of wwe best matches


Dammit. I wish I could hvae recorded it


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey guys how was NXT? I had to leave early to help my sis for final preparations for the kiddie she about to have.



It was at this very moment, Dean knew, HE FUCKED UP! 

Almas gave a 5* performance bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit. I wish I could hvae recorded it


Find one of those sites that show PPV replays in Parts or whatever. Match was amazing and 5*
Cole/Black was also great but 4.5*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Velveteen Dream match was also a 4.5* for me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Velveteen Dream match was also a 4.5* for me


Ehh I'd give it 3.75* 
Just a bit sloppy at parts though I'd blame that more on Ohno than Dream. Dream's character work and shenanigans are top tier for sure though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Agree.  Ohno too heavy for some of the spots they planned.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a pretty decent number of people docking the match some points since Gargano didn't win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There is a pretty decent number of people docking the match some points since Gargano didn't win.


They are retarded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree.  I just notice some people saying the finish was wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds like a Vince problem



Certainly a company problem, they want to avoid injuries. Another problem is the schedule, WWE wrestlers have to perform several times a week across the entirety of the US, so they really don't get a lot of rest when they spend 5 days on the road. Basically everyone is wore down, so they wrestle safely, either consciously or unconsciously.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Find one of those sites that show PPV replays in Parts or whatever. Match was amazing and 5*
> Cole/Black was also great but 4.5*


I guess I'll check Dailymotion

but thanks yo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you blame WWE?  Look how many injuries they have had this year despite telling the talent to work "soft" matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> It was at this very moment, Dean knew, HE FUCKED UP!
> 
> Almas gave a 5* performance bro!


I did 

My family wanted me to go since they had shit to do.

I told them tomorrow is mah Rumble time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Certainly a company problem, they want to avoid injuries. Another problem is the schedule, WWE wrestlers have to perform several times a week across the entirety of the US, so they really don't get a lot of rest when they spend 5 days on the road. Basically everyone is wore down, so they wrestle safely, either consciously or unconsciously.


Has nothing to do with that.

everything about the match was amazing including the story of gargano never beating almas and five months ago these guys opened a take over show but fast forward they to now and they are main eventing.

and nxt tours all the time too plus they are still the same company with the same rules

its just the people who make the main roster trash dont run nxt

you can tell dunn doesn't runn nxt i never see face reactions every 5 seconds


edit: amazing that champa returned too


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

NXT doesn't tour nearly as many events dude.  And when they do tour, the cards vary dramatically.  Impossible to predict which superstars will compete.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

It's a lighter schedule for sure.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Has nothing to do with that.
> 
> everything about the match was amazing including the story of gargano never beating almas and five months ago these guys opened a take over show but fast forward they to now and they are main eventing.
> 
> ...



NXT tapes the shows, they get several episodes done in the same week. The work schedule just isn't the same as the main WWE roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> NXT tapes the shows, they get several episodes done in the same week. The work schedule just isn't the same as the main WWE roster.



they still tour often tho.

every thing is trash on the roster because of vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't worry guys. If XFL is a success, Vince is done with WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't worry guys. If XFL is a success, Vince is done with WWE




Vince will probably be dead by then if XFL is ever successful as NFL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

I agree that NXT's schedule is lighter than main roster (we dead-ass have KO tweeting about a match he had a day before the Rumble FFS) but NXT is also more smartly booked and run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I liked the interview with HHH after Takeover.  HHH really did a good job praising all of the talent and putting them over.

HHH lavishing praise over Ricochet makes him seem like a bigger star.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 28, 2018)

Not saying NXT isn't a more well run product, but they just have things easier then the main WWE guys. Vince isn't the main problem with WWE, the problem is the investors and stock holders, WWE is making more money then it ever has so they keep wanting to stagnate the product. Vince issue is that he refuses to change, he stubborn as hell and would sink his product before he would let his ego fall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

HHH also the same guy who said wwe didn't need Ricochet a while back.

just new talent to give the rub by giving the pedigree

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Not saying NXT isn't a more well run product, but they just have things easier then the main WWE guys. Vince isn't the main problem with WWE, the problem is the investors and stock holders, WWE is making more money then it ever has so they keep wanting to stagnate the product. Vince issue is that he refuses to change, he stubborn as hell and would sink his product before he would let his ego fall.


wrong


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I thought the women's match was poor.  Not looking forward to Rousey if she is going to use the same style as Shayna.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

WWE being shit has nothing to do with stocks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought the women's match was poor.  Not looking forward to Rousey if she is going to use the same style as Shayna.


Match could have been better. Baszler has had good matches in the Mae Young Classic. They focused too much on the arm though. They should have been more subtle about it and had a bit of a brawl for about 5 minutes more before Baszler went into armbar overdrive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll let shayna slide. She's green af but she has something.

I'm not looking for a 5 star match or any star match from Ronda either. She should be one of the draws that get people to tune in to see other great matches.

Ronda or Stephanie better not win the rumble either

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I like the Becky Lynch idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like the Becky Lynch idea.


Becky winning?

I'm not mad at that idea she deserves to be treated better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

She has to have like top three odds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

only real opinions are asuka, becky, and sasha.

Asuka can continue the dominance 

Becky can finally get that push out of the 4 horsewomen because shes been given shine the least

and they could finally capitalize on sasha populairty


but its the main roster many rose gonna win it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE being shit has nothing to do with stocks.


well......depends on how much leverage Vince gives to his investors. Corporations either only keep investors as just that or they have more leverage in operations.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

I learned tonight not to invite people over who don't give af about wrestling. Kills your vibe when you can just chat with others who love wrestling like you on these sites.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well......depends on how much leverage Vince gives to his investors. Corporations either only keep investors as just that or they have more leverage in operations.


bros just love vince because he made their child hood

its okay to admit a 70 year old man is not in touch with what wrestling fans of today want to see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bros just love vince because he made their child hood
> 
> its okay to admit a 70 year old man is not in touch with what wrestling fans of today want to see.



Nah dude I get that Vince is senile now but I"m saying you gotta understand that there's more to it than Vince just booking.

If the investors nag the fuck out of him, he has to listen to their complaints. 

That's what sucks about public companies instead of private.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah dude I get that Vince is senile now but I"m saying you gotta understand that there's more to it than Vince just booking.
> 
> If the investors nag the fuck out of him, he has to listen to their complaints.
> 
> That's what sucks about public companies instead of private.




It makes no sense tho. NXT is apart of WWE. If NXT did something that would be controversial on the main roster it would be controversial on NXT where it would effect the stocks.


None of these stocks telling vince to book 20 women in one match every god damn week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It makes no sense tho. NXT is apart of WWE. If NXT did something that would be controversial on the main roster it would be controversial on NXT where it would effect the stocks.
> 
> 
> None of these stocks telling vince to book 20 women in one match every god damn week


Well it could be that Vince is the one that gets NXT protected from it's investor's PG easy to sell to kids mentality .

I mean Vince makes bad decisions but he'll stick up for something if he knows it's worth it. 

I just am going by the  logic that we gotta look at all aspects before we say what we need to dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WAD is right.  I personally love Vince.  Because of the past.. I'm never going to rebel against him.

I'm actually terrified that he won't be around some day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm also okay with Sasha winning.  I think Sasha and Asuka for the first time is a big match.

Asuka can get the belt at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WAD is right.  I personally love Vince.  Because of the past.. I'm never going to rebel against him.
> 
> I'm actually terrified that he won't be around some day.


dammit Rukia


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well it could be that Vince is the one that gets NXT protected from it's investor's PG easy to sell to kids mentality .
> 
> I mean Vince makes bad decisions but he'll stick up for something if he knows it's worth it.
> 
> I just am going by the  logic that we gotta look at all aspects before we say what we need to dude.



Thing is nxt just makes sense and vince booking the main roster doesn't at all.  And when they can its only one thing.


aka ko/shane/db thing been going on forever while rest of sd as been zzzz



Rukia said:


> WAD is right.  I personally love Vince.  Because of the past.. I'm never going to rebel against him.
> 
> I'm actually terrified that he won't be around some day.




exactly i love vince but come on we gotta quit making excuses for him making shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WAD is right.  I personally love Vince.  Because of the past.. I'm never going to rebel against him.
> 
> I'm actually terrified that he won't be around some day.



I think it will be ok. Not having him around might actually push them to stop running it based on family preferences.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thing is nxt just makes sense and vince booking the main roster doesn't at all.  And when they can its only one thing.
> 
> 
> aka ko/shane/db thing been going on forever while rest of sd as been zzzz
> ...



That's kinda why I still believe he'll realize that he might have to retire. As annoying as it is to see him waste the talent, he'll come around to do what's best for business


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's kinda why I still believe he'll realize that he might have to retire. As annoying as it is to see him waste the talent, he'll come around to do what's best for business


need him to sell the business to me.

not sure if I want hhh running shit after that survivor series stunt


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Two things I think they need to work on are:

a. Continuing to look at ideas to shake up both main shows, but also give wrestlers more chances to crossover to be honest.
b. Create an exit strategy from the US Network channel. Go to fox (I know it depends on what UFC will do).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

bout to rewatch the main event brb


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> need him to sell the business to me.
> 
> not sure if I want hhh running shit after that survivor series stunt



You'd just make the divas sex you up 

also I'm more worried about Steph than Hunter. That bitch is Vince Mcmahon Jr Jr.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Two things I think they need to work on are:
> 
> a. Continuing to look at ideas to shake up both main shows, but also give wrestlers more chances to crossover to be honest.
> b. Create an exit strategy from the US Network channel. Go to fox (I know it depends on what UFC will do).


C.) DON'T FUCKING GO TO DISNEY GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> C.) DON'T FUCKING GO TO DISNEY GODDAMMIT!



In b4 they do a bum rush of cartoon characters on the main show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Two things I think they need to work on are:
> 
> a. Continuing to look at ideas to shake up both main shows, but also give wrestlers more chances to crossover to be honest.
> b. Create an exit strategy from the US Network channel. Go to fox (I know it depends on what UFC will do).



All they really need to do is have continuing stories, stories that don't insult our intelligence, stop 50/50 booking/ and quit relying on the dead man and the game and mr you cant see me and etc.


Leaving and going to fox could be worse considering fox has a larger casual audience so its not like they can be more edgier and its rumored smackdown would have to go to FX.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> In b4 they do a bum rush of cartoon characters on the main show.


Goofy Ambrose

Donald Seth

Mickie Reigns .......wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Like did we not just see Rusev get over af?

And what happened?

He losses every time.



what we gonna blame on that 

stocks

nxt gets less tour dates

its on the usa network

Rusev not pg enough



what is it bros give me that excuse for vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like did we not just see Rusev get over af?
> 
> And what happened?
> 
> ...



No getting over on your own is Vince.

I'm talking about storylines that's too edgy.

Or gimmicks that won't sell well with toys so they say forget them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ehh I'd give it 3.75*
> Just a bit sloppy at parts though I'd blame that more on Ohno than Dream. Dream's character work and shenanigans are top tier for sure though.


Ohno's fatass need to stop eating quarter pounders.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Kenny vs Jay White on soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ohno's fatass need to stop eating quarter pounders.




how bro make every jersey look trash


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Has nothing to do with that.
> 
> everything about the match was amazing including the story of gargano never beating almas and five months ago these guys opened a take over show but fast forward they to now and they are main eventing.
> 
> ...


NXT also doesnt have them shaking the camera like camera man having a seizure every time someone getting stomped on too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> NXT also doesnt have them shaking the camera like camera man having a seizure every time someone getting stomped on too.




wwe finds dope shit and runs it into the ground because it worked once.

Crowd reactions should be shown once in awhile during a match like nxt main event or a spacial return or debut.
I don't need it every match n promo.


Like when they show someone doing a wack ass promo backstage and for some reason they show everyone in the audience watching like bitch this was only dope with stone cold n the rock when everyone held onto word for word.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

also everyone who hasnt made their predictions go to the game thread please!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kenny vs Jay White on soon


Is Jay White even good?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I want Cena or Orton to win.  Because I think that’s the best Smackdown Title Match possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wwe finds dope shit and runs it into the ground because it worked once.
> 
> Crowd reactions should be shown once in awhile during a match like nxt main event or a spacial return or debut.
> I don't need it every match n promo.
> ...


True. They will show a Seth Rollins promo and switch to the crowd making it look like a big important announcement is going on.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

NXT was sooo much fun


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

If Nakamura wins tomorrow, I riot.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

This a crazy weekend for wrestling. watched new beginning day 1, gotta catch up with takeover, gotta catch up with new beginning day 2, and then brace myself for royal rumble fuckery


where's the sleep fam?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2018)

I saw spoilers of the end of the New Beginning Day 2

 

Gedo is such a great booker


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Jay White even good?



No. He’s like Curtis Axe of NJPW 



Anyway, I’d love to see Paul Heyman buy WWE. 

Or maybe Dana White could buy the company and hire top tier writers maybe


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Obviously Kenny Omega showing up as a surprise and winning would be absolutely fucking bonkers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> This a crazy weekend for wrestling. watched new beginning day 1, gotta catch up with takeover, gotta catch up with new beginning day 2, and then brace myself for royal rumble fuckery
> 
> 
> where's the sleep fam?


Its during the preshow time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

So we got the Rumble tonight.

What are you guys doing food wise?  Pizza?  BBQ?  Wings?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Pizza definitely

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So we got the Rumble tonight.
> 
> What are you guys doing food wise?  Pizza?  BBQ?  Wings?



I might do pizza and wings. Not sure though...I have a law exam in two weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Pizza wise, I'm trying to figure out if there is a popular place in west la that I haven't tried yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So we got the Rumble tonight.
> 
> What are you guys doing food wise?  Pizza?  BBQ?  Wings?


Microwavable Lasagna

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't see Ember making it on the main roster.

We talked about it last night.  No character. Bianca Belair is more athletic and she already has a character.  Ember is only a slightly better wrestler at this point.  Why should anyone but on Ember knowing that Belair is coming up the ranks?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Meltzer says Almas/Gargano is the best NXT Match of all time. And considering he gave Dunne/Bate 4.75* they are getting 5* for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I would bring out Belair in the Rumble.  She could already be the top heel on Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Jay White even good?


He's like 24 so his future is bright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

looking at the top contributors and seeing so many posters who don't post in general anymore.

the pain


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

They might have grown out or grown tired of the product. But I think a creative shake up could change that pretty quickly. 

Hopeful for the future lmao.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

I BELIEVE I CAN FLY
I BELIEVE I CAN TOUCH THE SKY
I THINK ABOUT IT EVERY NIGHT N DAY

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

damn its being speculated lashley vs lesnar after mania


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn its being speculated lashley vs lesnar after mania



MMA??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> MMA??


WWE


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE



Lashley is a flop


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Ya'll talkin bout gettin pizza when I realize I should have saved my pizza munchin for today instead of wasting it on wack ass RAW 25.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Orton is gonna win.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

So what is going to be Kofi's big scene tonight with how he has his false elimination?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't think Kofi done anything really special in a min just limited things u can do


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Definitely not getting pizza today. Family going to red lobster lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> C.) DON'T FUCKING GO TO DISNEY GODDAMMIT!



Disney just bought FOX for 52 billion which is pretty much option B.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

LOL GET FUCKED ROH


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOL GET FUCKED ROH




bro fuck them

and go do predictions damn it!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Invite him over then when DA BIG DAWG wins the Rumble piledriver him through a table.


It'll make up for him eating and drinking up everything.

But it won't make up for Big Dawg winning it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

I don't think BABYGURL is going to win this year because isn't Elimination Chamber a RAW exclusive PPV?

I think the chamber match will be for who'll will face Brock at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I don’t know why people keep talking about Elimination Chamber being a Raw exclusive.  So?  Smackdown had Elimination Chamber last year.  Orton still won.

Smackdown has their own brand exclusive show.  Fastlane.

I don’t see that PPV being a good explanation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I think All In is dead now, guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why people keep talking about Elimination Chamber being a Raw exclusive.  So?  Smackdown had Elimination Chamber last year.  Orton still won.
> 
> Smackdown has their own brand exclusive show.  Fastlane.
> 
> I don’t see that PPV being a good explanation.



thing is what else is raw gonna defend for ec? the ic title? i doubt it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

drunk thoughts but i wanna give elias props

dude didnt do shit on nxt but hes fucking gold on the main roster


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think All In is dead now, guys


Right now they will sell about 2500 tickets.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why people keep talking about Elimination Chamber being a Raw exclusive.  So?  Smackdown had Elimination Chamber last year.  Orton still won.
> 
> Smackdown has their own brand exclusive show.  Fastlane.
> 
> I don’t see that PPV being a good explanation.


Is Brock going to defend the title at the Chamber? Doubtful. Is the IC Title big enough of a pull to warrant its own Chamber Match? Doubtful. Women's Chamber? That'd be such a waste. Not to mention WWE has pulled the #1 Contender at Mania Chamber Match before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

It starts tonight gents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

If Asuka doesn't win the Women's Rumble then Becky better win it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

It’s going to be Rousey.  Probably going to come down to her and Stephanie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I can see it coming from a mile away and so should all of you.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Very true.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Mickey mouse roman vs the beast brock pluto


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Very true.


not true at all.

nxt is still us cliche group.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope Roman, Cena, or Orton wins the Rumble.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Mickey mouse roman vs the beast brock pluto


The winner is ........my attention elsewhere


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Roman, Cena, or Orton wins the Rumble.  Sorry guys.



Don't blame you. I think Roman's got it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Don't blame you. I think Roman's got it.


I gotta wonder, if Roman doesn't win tonight, who else would you put for the number one contender's match at the EC match.

Strowman is over, Kane is Kane, having Miz lose is also gonna work against Roman, Bray is not over , if Woken Matt is involved that too will work against Roman. Like has WWE thought of the backlash then?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Hell in a Cell and mitb Women’s matches flopped.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Women's EC  match is gonna blow too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hell in a Cell and mitb Women’s matches flopped.


dave said the women was on the house shows the last few days so they been practicing for once


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh interesting.  The winner gets to choose the champion that they want.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

they literally just gave away finn winning


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

All bets are out the door.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they literally just gave away finn winning


His chances went way up for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

A raw star can win now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> His chances went way up for sure.




yup they brought up off the bat you can win and challenge for any title.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Why are Jason and Gable being friendly?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ahhh shit


They also got Hulu in the same deal


Rukia said:


> Oh interesting.  The winner gets to choose the champion that they want.


The Chris Benoit route.
Not surprised.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The Bar better not win. Time to blow up that tag team. Sick to death of them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are Jason and Gable being friendly?




why would they be enemies

shelton is part of team angle


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Bayley needs plastic surgery.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

this what the 205 tour gonna look like


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

These guys are boring.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose Fuck these jobbers dude.  They are terrible for television.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ahh shit Finn can defo win now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

AJ and Finn have unfinished business.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Miz could win too.  Just saying.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley needs plastic surgery.


Or Proactive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose Fuck these jobbers dude.  They are terrible for television.


not even watching right now.

first I assumed preshow was on Youtube.

Secondly , I'd rather not be gassed out by the time the main rumble starts


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

wish beer delivered


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz could win too.  Just saying.


Isn't he facing Braun at Mania for the IC Title though?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

AJ, Charlotte, and Alexa should all enter the Rumble because of the stipulation.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Isn't he facing Braun at Mania for the IC Title though?


That’s a rumor isn’t it?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Gulak is a poor man’s Dean Malenko with more personality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

would be hilarious that WWE throws that gimmick in there and Roman picks AJ to face at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

1-0 on predictions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

The Heels would have won if they listened to Gulak. He told Jack not to Fly but he didn't listen and wiped out. Then TJP got fucked over because he blind tagged when Gulak didn't want to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I want a female general manager for 205.  Summer Rae would have been perfect.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

why do people eat at these events

imagine tryna hold in ur shit at the rumble

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

6 Points so far. Let's go.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

KO wearing a rated r superstar shirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why do people eat at these events
> 
> imagine tryna hold in ur shit at the rumble


I went to Rumble last year.  Took at least three piss breaks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> KO wearing a rated r superstar shirt.


KO has good taste


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlotte/Sasha overrated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I went to Rumble last year.  Took at least three piss breaks.




Were the lines long


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

They tried to steal the show and failed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Were the lines long


No.  I was at the lower level.  Less people had access to those bathrooms.  I missed the Neville CW match and Nia/Sasha though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Orton deserves it.

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want a female general manager for 205.  Summer Rae would have been perfect.


That butterface bitch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m invested in this.  Don’t forget. I have tickets to Mania this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rusev Day so over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Rusev Day chants.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev Day so over


Rusev, Ziggler, or Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He could be tonight




if u in a match tonight already u shouldnt be allowed in the rumble imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

KO vs Renee feud keeps going

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WWE should give Renee a blank check during the next set of contract negotiations.  She’s so fucking valuable to the company!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

someone's getting buried on live tv


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

KO roasting Pete


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

OH SHIT KO !!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

IM CRYING THEY BROUGHT UP THE RUMOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck you Peter


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

You guys drinking yet?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Revival better win this to make up for the nonsense on Monday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys drinking yet?


I don't drink beer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Revival better win this to make up for the nonsense on Monday


why though? They made their decision to build up the Club again .

Revival is a sacrificial lamb now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

aj match opening the show


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I sort of agree with Ambrose.  50/50 doesn’t help anyone.  The Club has started to win some matches finally.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> aj match opening the show


Means Zayn or AJ is in the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Means Zayn or AJ is in the Rumble.


hope not


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Means Zayn or AJ is in the Rumble.





it could be just the fact they dont wanna open with the womens rumble since they are tryna make it important


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Mixed Match Challenge will be lit this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

SLOB ON MY KNOB LIKE CORN ON THE COB

IM A BREAK A BITCH


LIKE CHYNA DID ROB


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Too many goddamn bald people in this match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Guys please send me a link for the stream??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

kurt announced alcia fox hurt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> kurt announced alcia fox hurt


There should be a couple of backups.  They teased Charlotte and Alexa entering too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Guys please send me a link for the stream??




but they're offering the show for free


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Anderson selling the knee. Pretty sure Revival is winning this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

2-0


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

2-0.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

So far so good with the Predictions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fuck this 50/50 booking. Stick to building up the Club dammit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

yo i put 4 points on the revival im a legend


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

8 pts so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

sorta forgot one of my picks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Reminding me about Ember Moon's bullshit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

ember look like she stick anime character toys up her vagina n takes pics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

10 Points so far bitches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

1 point so far

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Alundra Blayze looks better now than she did ten years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Is that Bradshaw?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

she look like she belong on xhamster with a black guy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Alundra needs to be on dogfart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

why is blayze not answering?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

you gotta be at least 20


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

JBL and Alundra defo fucked in the past

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Blayze is fucking up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Blayze is fucking up


Charlotte and Alexa were a lot better.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ember look like she stick anime character toys up her vagina n takes pics


thats why i wanna smash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

what if bryan did return can i mark the fuck out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

JBL choosing Kane...what a fucking mark


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

i totally forgot jeff hardy


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Alicia Fox is out.  Rumor is that Tamina is out too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rock eliminated Farooq


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> JBL choosing Kane...what a fucking mark


You know JBL was glaring at Otunga when he picked Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm counting on you Jinder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Look it's just an entrance Roode.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Imagine if Dolph wins the Rumble


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Come on Lashley


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Bobby Lashley coming out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

What if it's James Storm.

SORRY ABOUT YOUR DAMN LUCK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

need jinder for these points


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck you Mojo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fuck. 

fuck your contest @WhatADrag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lashley is in the Rumble then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

NO I DONT GET POINTS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

HOLY SHIT IT'S MOJO RAWLEY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope Gronk jumps the rail and costs Roode the title and then they cut a promo about the Super Bowl and how much Philly sucks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Anybody gotta stream?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Commercial break on a youtube show?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

well shit my laptop been unplugged without me noticing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Anybody gotta stream?


Its on YouTube (Pre-Show is)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes! Dean Ambrose is coming back tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Rawley’s Maryland gear sucks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Mojo sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Mojo really gonna think someone is going to strategize for him in the royal rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

im drunk af and the show hasnt started


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Mojo needs to stop juicing ffs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> im drunk af and the show hasnt started



Jinder won the rumble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Mojo too much killer instinct


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

15 Points bitches


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Roode with the weakest spinebuster in wrestling history.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

dat final botch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Jinder won the rumble




WTF


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ugly finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Yo why do I feel Dolph will win the RR now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

That DDT wasn't glorious. The fuck outta here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WTF



Its true. Its damn true!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode with the weakest spinebuster in wrestling history.



Roode needs to have some spinebuster tutorials with Triple H


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

That woman's rumble graphic looks like the cover to one of those Japanese pornos where 30 women bang one dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo why do I feel Dolph will win the RR now?




do u want me to die


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

why won't they make Renee Young talk about Rumble 16 when her hubby lost to the game ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That woman's rumble graphic looks like the cover to one of those Japanese pornos where 30 women bang one dude.


HHH is that 1 guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That woman's rumble graphic looks like the cover to one of those Japanese pornos where 30 women bang one dude.



bro the women be so fire but the dicks be so lil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> do u want me to die


Do I get your stuff if you do die?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2018)

@WhatADrag 

You forgot a bonus question in your contest:

Who will be the final four of the men’s Rumble match?

I pick Jinder, Orton, Finn and Joe(if he’s cleared tonight) if not then Ziggler


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

2008 was hilarious. Those smarks cheered Cena like crazy and then remembered they were suppose to hate him and started booing weakly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ric is drunk


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> You forgot a bonus question in your contest:
> 
> ...



to late bro changes stop at preshow start

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Ric is drunk af

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ric is drunk


you're drunk for picking Dolph to win the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 15 Points bitches


17.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 17.


1 point


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're drunk for picking Dolph to win the rumble


I didn't pick him. I picked Balor...bitch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Ric looks like that British tv dude that ended up being a huge secret pedo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I didn't pick him. I picked Balor...bitch




ssssssssssssssure


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

ric is a legend

if he wanna get drunk let him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ric talking about his future son in law AJ Styles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ssssssssssssssure


Dolph has a better chance of wining than Dean does


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ric is a legend
> 
> if he wanna get drunk let him


I don't want him to die doe  

be straight edge you punks


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

crowd wild af


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dolph has a better chance of wining than Dean does


  

Yeah you're right


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm ready to be disappointed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Crowd already warning everyone they're gonna fuck up the event with shit-tier chants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Against better judgment I subscribed for three months so I'm with you guys for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Crowd already warning everyone they're gonna fuck up the event with shit-tier chants.


I agree.  They will throw a tantrum if their indie guys don’t win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

How big will the pop be when Reigns gets eliminated?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Against better judgment I subscribed for three months so I'm with you guys for tonight.




Well enjoy the rage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So is it the title matches first then the two rumbles?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How big will the pop be when Reigns gets eliminated?


as big as the boos when he wins the Rumble


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope they boo Bayley.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rocket League is fuckin awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmm, so after this event I'm probably going to be back to playing MH:World.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Sami and KO about to make history


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

god that Sami Zayn theme doesn't work with him as a heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so after this event I'm probably going to be back to playing MH:World.


MH: World?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

These marks still cheering for Sami and his heelish dad body.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Vince Russo just turned his tv off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmm, so they are starting the show up with their best talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

time tp mark when aj comes out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> MH: World?


 Monster Hunter:World

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Even the big PPVs don’t get pyro, eh?


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

I did my homework and watched SD youtube clips. styles is totally going after ko's leg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Not looking forward to hearing Steph on the commentary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

How will Shane's ego ruin this match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not looking forward to hearing Steph on the commentary


Mute it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not looking forward to hearing Steph on the commentary



Gonna mute the match and just fap to all the hot bitches tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How will Shane's ego ruin this match


The match will start to get good and Shane will come out and make everything about him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Sami and KO are in AJ’s Head!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How will Shane's ego ruin this match




i swear to god if aj losses i hate shane for life


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

AJ's hair is Reign of Terror HHH level in silky smoothness.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol.  Nice tag by Owens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, commentary going at each other.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Byron telling people to shut up


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh snap. when did saxton try to be more than graves' verbal punching bag?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

KO untying the turnbuckle all sly and shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

So far the announcers are annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> Oh snap. when did saxton try to be more than graves' verbal punching bag?


 Just today


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

so drunk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, I've really been enjoying the team dynamics of Kevin and Sami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so drunk


Drag is gonna pass out midway into fapping during the women's rumble ya'll

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

So hey vuys I know I have not been around lately. But if anyone could hook me up with the link I sure would appreciate it. Please?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

dat was a sweet move


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

These fools stealing spots from Samoa Joe/Christopher Daniels/AJ three-way dance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Heh, was wondering when Kevin's legs would come into play.   Nice save by Sami.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

This is essentially Styles vs. Zayn now. KO's knee/calf/leg is done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> So hey vuys I know I have not been around lately. But if anyone could hook me up with the link I sure would appreciate it. Please?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Styles should go full suzuki on that ankle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These fools stealing spots from Samoa Joe/Christopher Daniels/AJ three-way dance.



They have two of those three talent employed so I think it's ok.   Damn TNA for letting those guys go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Just a great match for a handicap one


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

AJ kicked out so so late


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Heh, those saves by Kevin and Sami.   So will the Styles Clash come into play soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

This is a good match so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

BUT KO WASN'T LEGAL


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> Drag is gonna pass out midway into fapping during the women's rumble ya'll



u know me so well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, I didn't see a tag.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Bryan NEEDS to rectify this NOW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Restart the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Wait, he wasn't tagged in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

The ref didn't even call a fucking tag


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Shane bribed the ref.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Zayn and Owens were robbed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So bitching on Smackdown I take it for this story line to continue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

huh so no DB to change the match ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show


That confirms Rousey.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Mike Chioda is a fuck up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show



Wow, that's lame af.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show


smdh all to jerk off stupid shit MMA Rousey


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show


What's that? PPV ending early?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow, like complaining to Shane will get anything done.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck you Shane. Egotistical piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck you Shane. Egotistical piece of shit.



DB will make this right dammit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pwinisder saying the womens rumble will close the show



 In philly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So Shane confirmed corrupt by admitting he saw what happen but will do nothing about it.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fucking Graves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Usos like a PG-version of the Briscoes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

shane just like the rest of his family

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Shane being corrupt aside, SD needs a ref revamp badly. Too many fuckups as of late.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Shane confirmed corrupt by admitting he saw what happen but will do nothing about it.


b-but he hit my daddy who is giving the company to his fave, my sister

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

shelton a hof?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

dammit this is a 2 out of 3 match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Dammit did Haas retire because I would like to see him do one more run with his former partner.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

OH yeah.  24 points now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

8 points now thank god


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Hmm this working on the legs.  Does Gable have a submission move like the Haas of Pain.  I remember Shelton would work on a leg to have his partner finish it off with that finisher submission.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Man Jimmy really kicked his own ass to do those dives...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

remember that one rumble rusev debuted and we gave no fuck about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The hell, for a two out of three falls match there are a lot of kick ups for that first pin.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I’m not into this match because I don’t care about Gable and Benjamin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Gold Standard Shelton would've won off the paydirt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Man....they are no falls yet...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol how do we not have 1 fall yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, for a two out of three falls match there are a lot of kick ups for that first pin.


covering for Brock's match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Wait a Smackdown ref actually keeping tabs on a tag.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, for a two out of three falls match there are a lot of kick ups for that first pin.


Right? maybe they can actually pace this kind of match appropriately with what type of card this is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Why the hell these dudes wrestling the first fall like it's the third fall.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Man that was a super kick massacre


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Usos got first fall. I think they are losing. Also 22 Points so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Uso is dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

oh shit  

Usos won clean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The hell, usually they go full three falls with this types of matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

DAY ONE ISH. Fuck first wrong prediction though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

30 points.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

What the fuck?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

AOP winning SD Tag Titles?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, usually they go full three falls with this types of matches.


That’s why this was a good finish.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

That match was stupider than Canute arguing about Luffy in One Piece telegrams.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

I liked that match. Uso have come a long way.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

That's what gable gets for aligning himself with the bald standard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Usos are next level. Only Bludgeon Bros or AOP can stop them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

IF U DISAGREE WITH THE USOS BEING DAY 1 U LIKE POKEMON


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

HAHAHAHAH THE MEN'S RUMBLE IS SECOND TO FIRST! 


Fucking shit man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Women's Rumble is main eventing I'm fucking dead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Men's rumble is NOW!?!?!?

FUCK.

ROMAN IS WINNING


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

gotta push that women > men huh Steph ?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Women main event proves Rousey wins to close the show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

WWE cathering to SJW's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

God, Drag is gonna die of thirst if he has to wait two more hours before he can fap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ronda is winning isn't she?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Jericho with the longest time spent in the Rumble in total but not winning at least one.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Women main event proves Rousey wins to close the show.



That's the ONLY way I can accept the Women's rumble closing the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

actually whne i think about it why am i getting mad women main eventing fake wrestling am i sexist


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> That's the ONLY way I can accept the Women's rumble closing the show.


accepting Ronda winning a wrestling match is like accepting Punk winning a UFC fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos are next level. Only Bludgeon Bros or AOP can stop them.



Hey if Borderland Brothers can win it then it's one for the gaming community.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ronda is winning isn't she?


Yep.  And she is eliminating Stephanie.  It is the only way to guarantee that she won’t be booed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> actually whne i think about it why am i getting mad women main eventing fake wrestling am i sexist


no it's cause the whole women main eventing needs to be slowly placed instead of just having it shoved in your face like this past year and a half has been.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yep.  And she is eliminating Stephanie.  It is the only way to guarantee that she won’t be booed.


I told you guys this like three hours ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Jerry and JR?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

well fuck roman can win it


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> accepting Ronda winning a wrestling match is like accepting Punk winning a UFC fight



UFC is REAL fighting doe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

RUSEV DAY LET'S GO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Happy Rusev Day!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fuck man aiden english should be a manager.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit starting the Rumble off with Rusev.  And the crowd is behind him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> UFC is REAL fighting doe.


true but Ronda botching will get you upset when you realize she is the new Sasha Banks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rusev gonna last 60 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Finn number two? Oh boy


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Remember when people were upset about the vaudevillians being disbanded?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Finn and Rusev. A hype starting lineup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

GET THIS VANILLA MIDGET OUT OF HERE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Those two guys aren't over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Could Balor get eliminated as Finn and come back as The Demon?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Is a big 4 ppv.  Should have been demon Balor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> Remember when people were upset about the vaudevillians being disbanded?


I was one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

OH GOD BALOR IS EVEN DRESSED LIKE BRYAN IF HE WASN'T ENOUGH OF A VANILLA MIDGET


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Could Balor get eliminated as Finn and come back as The Demon?



I think only Mick can do that plus demon takes about 2 hours to put on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

well...at least it is a good start at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

I really hope WWE fans grill Ronda and make her cry .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> true but Ronda botching will get you upset when you realize she is the new Sasha Banks


Don't compare my beautiful baby boo Ronda to that retarded prostitute.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rhyno here to dehype the crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Welp here is Rhyno.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Slater should eliminate Rhyno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't compare my beautiful baby boo Ronda to that retarded prostitute.



let's see

same bitchy whining when she loses

same ego

same level of wrestling skill

yep both the same bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Corbin running in and hitting those slaps.    Well will he be betting a showing tonight though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy fuck, crowd HATES Corbin


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Why would rusev save finn?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol Corbin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow, two quick eliminations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

top kek on Corbin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Corbin ran to the ring to outrun his receding hairline

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn he beat the shit out of them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Corbin's temper tantrums are hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, fucking Corbin destroying anyone in the ring or coming to the ring.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin ran to the ring to outrun his receding hairline



LMAO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

SLATER HERE TO DESTROY CORBIN


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Corbin laying slater out was funny as fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

ELIAS I WANT TO WALK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The fuck, those are some quick two minutes. 

So Samson out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

ELIAS CONCERT HERE WE GO


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> let's see
> 
> same bitchy whining when she loses
> 
> ...



Ronda never ended anyone career.

Ronda accomplishments in the octagon and the Olympics have warranted her "ego"


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Heath please get up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

as I said before, the big payoff for Elias would be here after attacking everyone and everyone getting back at him and throwing him out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

WALKING WITH ELIAS OMG


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Jobbers.

Jobbers everywhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ronda never ended anyone career.
> 
> Ronda accomplishments in the octagon and the Olympics have warranted her "ego"



no you're right Ronda didn't end a career, her career got ended


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

EL IDOLO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Cena is probably next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, is the gimmick that Slater gets the shit hit out of him by the talent coming to the ring.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

ALMA!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

This rumble is funny af


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Slater will be final 4 at this rate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Almas just a another vanilla midget to the main roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Poor fucking Slater.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Heath vs Finn last two standing


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no you're right Ronda didn't end a career, her career got ended


Ronda did put Holly Holm over but she was just a flash in the pan..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

did cole say broken matt?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Bray doesn't even get a pop anymore. It's so fucking sad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Anyone in the ring right now wins.  And I would be really pleased.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> did cole say broken matt?


yep , Matt has complete control over Broken Matt now so he's able to be the whole him


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Balor trying to bring out the woman in Wyatt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Poor fucking Slater.   Might as well have him bent over in front of the ring and have the talent have a hump since it's more humane then what's happening right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

This dude Big E hiding pancakes in his titties.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

RIP Tye

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

oh shit Sami and KO taking people out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

mICK fOLEY MOMENT,


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

This is a disgrace for Slater.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Tye Dillinger should only last ten seconds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well at least Kevin and Sami get a chance at the title again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

LMAO Sheamus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fucking Heath


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Tye Dillinger about to steal Curtis Axel's rumble gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Good for Slater.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The fuck, Sheamus outed by Slater then he's gone.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

friend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, Sheamus outed by Slater then he's gone.


can't have nice things for Heath


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I feel sorry for Sheamus...did you guys hear about his injury?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope Jinder is number 30.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

The next number will be a big name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Titus Worldwide hasn't been the same ever since they made Dana cover up her boobs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Crowd humming Naka's theme as he's beating up everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

whelp Roman gonna be 30th


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Welp Sami gone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh look, it's that lazy Nakamura with the world's slowest fight sequence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm gonna choke if the women's rumble has a traditional timer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

That elimination was to soon...


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

anyone got a good stream?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura already looks blown up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I can't wait until Roman eliminates all these guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow, the crowd really behind Rusev there.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Ugh sharing the tv with people who want to see the Grammys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> anyone got a good stream?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Go Jinder!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Roids Mahal up next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

CAN'T HINDER THE JINDER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

If Jinder clears the ring right now, it would be the greatest moment in Rumble history.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit, Mahal with New Day's number.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Gotta get rid of all those darkies....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

what is up with Seth's Disco inferno pants?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

What are those pants Seth?


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm surprised almas is still here tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

JINDER IS A GOD


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

holy shit this rumble so trash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

SETH ROLLINS IS WEARING HARLEM HEAT PANTS


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Seth looking like a hot wheel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

pancakes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Kofi too good


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

They still have something for Kofi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well there went Jinder.  Then followed by Kofi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Seth Rollins needs to clear the ring and do a spinaroonie.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

well it was Rusev's fault crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

HOLY SHIT ARE THEY TEAMING WYATT AND HARDY!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I would pop huge for a spinaroonie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

RUSEV GOT ELIMINATED BY TWO JOBBERS WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

JOHN CENA SUCKS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Roman and Cena and Orton last three


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

wait the contestants treating him like show?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

This bastard eliminated Elias


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Cena chose the most fruity pebble shirt possible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

OH SHIT IT'S THE HURRICANE!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Hurricane?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I miss Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Elias


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Hurricane!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck they wasted as spot for this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow, Nakamura has spent 99% of his rumble time resting in the corner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

DAMMIT CENA Y U RUIN FUN?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Calling JJ eliminating Seth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Calling JJ eliminating Seth


Or vice versa.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

What if Finn wins?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

That's English's theme!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

ADAM COLE BABY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh look, Nakamura decided to sit down. I am SHOCKED.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Adam Cole 

Bay
Bay


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Good showing by Almas.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

*ADAM
COLE

BAYBAY*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG IT'S A VANILLA MIDGET

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Please let Randy win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Imagine the pop if KO takes out Reigns and steals his spot?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Orton

Insomnia Killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I like that everyone decides to run into RKOs as soon as Orton enters every year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Titus?  Seriously?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Why did Roman get such an easy draw?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura and Cole hugging lightly in the corner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did Roman get such an easy draw?



 It is his yard.


and he does not have the stamina.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

No one can eliminate Seth. His pants are too hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The Miz out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Jason Jordan and Reigns are 2 of the last ones...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, countered that AA.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Jizz


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Miz bearing the shit out of Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh shit it's Rey Misterio!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

619 BABY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Welp Rey finally with those RR cheers instead of boos the last time he showed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

REY REY!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Look, nakamura is sitting again


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh shit Rey looks good!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Rey!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

MYSTERIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Tfw miz isn't a heel anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

The WWE can stop trying to push Kallisto and Sin Cara now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So much for TNA trying to sign the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Shit Reigns at 28. Didn't get ath right lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

damn was off by 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

BOOYAKA BOOYAKA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG IT'S ROMAN

I CAN START THE RUMBLE FAPPENING NOW


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

*DA BIG DAWG*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura wasted too much energy shoving Roman, he has to lie down again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Roman you cunt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Roman turned heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

CURB STOMP HOLY SHIT SETH ROLLINS IS STILL COOL


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess Jason Jordan isn’t in the match.  Don’t see him being #30.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

ROMAN IS INVULNERABLE TO FIRE HOLY SHIT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well Oldust out.   Does that mean Mojo is #30.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

lmao @ King's reaction to Goldust.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

yep Roman vs Cena vs Orton.

Pick your poison guys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Goldust!?!!? This is trolling the crowd now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

DOLPHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Ziggy out.   Must need that payday then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Hopefully Ziggler wins.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Big show  or Dean Ambrose #30?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

lmao the crowd gives no shit for Dolph


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Ziggler wins.



negged.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Dolph at 30 is the most disgusting promotional tactic of the year.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn that was a fail. What were they thinking lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

whoever bet on Daniel bryan winning, feel bad man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

HOWLING


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Dolph has done two spots and botched both of them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Poor Rey he doesn't know who to go after


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

What a waste of Dolph at #30


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Fucking king with the important questions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rey vs Reigns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

FINN BALOR IS THE GREATEST FACE IN PROFESSIONAL WRESTLING


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I support the old generation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

"Clash of generations" 

Nakamura is older than Cena and Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#notnakamura[/HASHTAG]


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

its getting sweaty af


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura has set a Royal rumble record for most minutes laying down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Crowd chanting for Nakamura is proof that Philly is the stupidest city in America.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy fuck, Cena is yelling out spots and doesn't even care.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

yeah now I can see you winning @WhatADrag


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

bout to have a heart attack

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Cena took care of Balor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Is Nakamura ok? Jesus Christ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

noooooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

whelp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Is Nakamura ok? Jesus Christ.



 lOOKING MORE AND MORE LIKE rEIGNS


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Naka still in this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

lol Cena and Roman being heels


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I'M GONNA BUST A LOAD LIKE THOR WATCHING TRANNIE PORN  IF IT'S ROMAN

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope to god it’s Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

No way Nakamura is winning this lmao. Congrats to Reigns.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Shin Please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Roman and Naka final two.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Let's go Shinsuke


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Cena's bitch ass is out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

I want nakamura vs aj at mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Shinsuke is calling for some chinlock spots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura could really use a bearhug spot right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I want nakamura vs aj at mania


AJ deserves better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

crowd has lost it's breath 

they're scared


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura likes that powerbomb that allowed him to lay down some more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura likes that powerbomb that allowed him to lay down some more.



 Not asmuch as that spear.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Hurry up Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit, Naka with the win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

damn I was off by one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

HOLY SHIT HE ACTUALLY WON!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

THANK YOU NAKAMURA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lame.  Can’t believe Vince signed off on this.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

What the fuxk! Lmaoooooo


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Yet
Yes
Yes
Yes


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

MARKIBNG OUT


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

NAKAMURA bitches


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

NAKAMURA WINS!!!

WWE can do stuff right and for the fans obviously


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

GHOST AND RUKIA TRIGGERED.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Wrestling is fake. And that was your proof.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh thank God. Happy that I am wrong. We are spared from a painfully boring plot.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Nakamura at Mania,  the entrance will be mesmerizing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

MARKING OUT


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

AJ vs Nakamura is going to be better than Omega/Jericho, all of AJ vs Cena matches.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wrestling is fake. And that was your proof.


Some violin playing Fabio stole your bitch huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Nakamura at Mania,  the entrance will be mesmerizing



He'll be blown up before the match even starts if the Rumble is any indication.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Good luck writing tv for this clown.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank God. Vince does something right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

no actual surprises but damn if Seth still has to wrestle again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Nothing cool about Nakamura.  Just a guy with a goofy look on his face.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Is there any point to seeing the rest of the show?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess let Trips and Steph have a little more creative control. That's good. 

You gotta wonder what they will have in store now for Reigns. I guess they might book him against Miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

At least I know when to take my bathroom break during Wrestlemania now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

What will be next for Reigns? Idk a rematch vs Taker? A match vs the Rock?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

best rumble since idk when


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nothing cool about Nakamura.  Just a guy with a goofy look on his face.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn Rukia has a full bag of salt.   Who cares about writing.  All Vince has to do is take a step back, tell the two to do what they did at Wrestlekingdom and you'll have the fans marking out all the way through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

There better be a nipple slip during the woman's rumble, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I guess let Trips and Steph have a little more creative control. That's good.
> 
> You gotta wonder what they will have in store now for Reigns. I guess they might book him against Miz.


Reigns wins the Chamber and #1 Contender spot along with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is there any point to seeing the rest of the show?


No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh Daniel where the fuck were you when there was injustice in your WWE Title match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

NOBODY GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE WOMEN'S RUMBLE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Woman's rumble better end with Asuka and Kairi Sane scissoring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

If they let SDR lay out the Women RR, it can be as good as RR1992 imo, the talent in the division is there...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Damn Rukia has a full bag of salt.   Who cares about writing.  All Vince has to do is take a step back, tell the two to do what they did at Wrestlekingdom and you'll have the fans marking out all the way through.


Nakamura isn’t the same guy.  He’s broken down.  He’s a shell.  And AJ is two years older too.

It’s a boring match.  And AJ is forced to carry a lesser opponent.  Additionally, AJ has to do everything to make us care about the feud.  Nakamura can’t even talk!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> HEY! He half did!


Samoa’s are permanently tan white people


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHH

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

O
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

After spending 45 minutes laying down, Nakamura gets to go to back to get a well deserved rest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

KFC Rumble > RR 2017

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The fuck is this gimmick rumble.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is there any point to seeing the rest of the show?



 The Universal title match?...maybe?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

dear god as soon as Steph came on my computer , it froze for a bit.

The sheer horror it realizes it's in scared the poor thing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

now i can enjoy the womens rumble tonight i am no longer mad wad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

KFC Rumble was better than the actual rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

i just wanna see trish tonight n i consider this a classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So Sheamus was eliminated early so he can have a better showing in this tag match then.   But to be thrown out by Slater.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

*Done with obligations*
*log on to a tottaly legal wrestle streaming site*
*sees a replay of a rumble that took place with the note "earlier tonight" at the bottom*

...fucking explain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *Done with obligations*
> *log on to a tottaly legal wrestle streaming site*
> *sees a replay of a rumble that took place with the note "earlier tonight" at the bottom*
> 
> ...fucking explain.


Women Rumble is the main event


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> naka won



That's not what I wanted fucking explained....


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

The bar I was meant to watch it in shit the bed, luckily I caught the end of the rumble which is at much as I wished for anyway!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is there any point to seeing the rest of the show?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *Done with obligations*
> *log on to a tottaly legal wrestle streaming site*
> *sees a replay of a rumble that took place with the note "earlier tonight" at the bottom*
> 
> ...fucking explain.



The women need to make HISTORY.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Women Rumble is the main event





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The women need to make HISTORY.



....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Womens rumble the main event really?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Womens rumble the main event really?


Yep.

Making history for Rounda Rousey


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep.
> 
> Making history for Rounda Rousey


Oh god help us all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Crowd are dead. Rumble gassed them out. They'll perk up for Universal Title but they'll be too spent to give a darn about the Women's Rumble.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Crowd is dead after the Rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Going to be hard for me to have a positive review for this show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd are dead. Rumble gassed them out. They'll perk up for Universal Title but they'll be too spent to give a darn about the Women's Rumble.


You beat me to it ole chap


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd is dead after the Rumble


Well they already saw these guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh shit just realized Rey is going to be 205 Live's new GM isn't he?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

_One joy_.
The one joy I have left in this gahdamn product.

...and they change its match order... the _night of the show_....

Fuck that. Fuck this, I'm out.
I wish Asuka luck, tho.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Not saying i don't like womens wrestling, Alexa bliss is probably one of my favourite wrestlers of all time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or Hurricane


True. Though it'd be smarter to use the Gregory Helms persona.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, again commentary ragging on each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but just one rumble wears out the crowd.
> 
> Two is gonna be hard to get through.


we will will see once the rumble comes around

considering we never seen 2 rumbles who to say they not holding their energy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Not saying i don't like womens wrestling, Alexa bliss is probably one of my favourite wrestlers of all time


It's fine. People are just tired of shoving women's history thing constantly.

I'd rather see next year as the main event. This year should be to test if the rumble won't leave many of the women injured since they have to throw themselves over the top.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah...i'm playing vidya right now. can catch the rest on replay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> we will will see once the rumble comes around
> 
> considering we never seen 2 rumbles who to say they not holding their energy



I understand bro. 

Hopefully it's not totally dead


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

They need to change the women's rumble into a bra and panties rumble to save this show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> Yeah...i'm playing vidya right now. can catch the rest on replay


tempted to go do this as well


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Going to be hard for me to have a positive review for this show.


IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT UR REVIEW IS BITCH

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> True. Though it'd be smarter to use the Gregory Helms persona.


but Hurricane GM could be more entertaining. 

205 needs characters


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Sheamus was eliminated early so he can have a better showing in this tag match then.   But to be thrown out by Slater.



Triple H apologizing to the crowd for the 18s Daniel Bryan title match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Jordan taking a page from Naka in the Rumble and laying down for some time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Sasha Banks injured Alicia Fox over the weekend.

This bitch gotta go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Sasha Banks injured Alicia Fox over the weekend.
> 
> This bitch gotta go.



How pissed would you be if she hurt Trish?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Sasha Banks injured Alicia Fox over the weekend.
> 
> This bitch gotta go.




is this true? i heard she got hurt practicing the rumble


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Looking back at the Hurricane.  Maybe they should have held off the matt/bray double elimination just a bit so could have Hurricane and Matt attempt a double team on Bray.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's fine. People are just tired of shoving women's history thing constantly.
> 
> I'd rather see next year as the main event. This year should be to test if the rumble won't leave many of the women injured since they have to throw themselves over the top.


 Tbf I just want it to be over quick. There just isn't anyone in excited for


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Tbf I just want it to be over quick. There just isn't anyone in excited for


Lita, Trish,


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol.  Rollins holding his knee.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lita, Trish,


Not anyone who can win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

LMAO what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rollins don't care about concussion protocol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Welp Jordan going full beta here.   Bar get their belts back but to lose to who?  Titus World Wide.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How pissed would you be if she hurt Trish?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

It's time to split the Bar.  Enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Congrats to Naka, I'm glad he's finally getting a ME spot. A real one, not a midcard rivalry that they wanna pretend is an ME one because Naka's entrance gets the people to go "ooohhh" and they think that's enough.
> 
> That's not what I'm pissed off about. I just wish they would've at least advertised the order before hand so that I could shuffle plans around. No disrespect to the women (in fact, I was gonna check the match out after all was said and done), but I don't really care about their rumble as much because I've got no real reason to. And now that I've missed the Men's rumble and now know who won, I'm in a bad mood and have no reason to watch either of them at the moment.
> 
> ah well. At least this gives me more time to play DBZF for the rest of the night, so I guess I shouldn't be *too* upset.




sounds like a u problem


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

RAW's Tag Division is a mess. Need AOP and Revival to save this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


>



That says it all 

Yeah dude I don't even like Sasha anymore. Ignoring how sloppy she is, she's been overpushed just like Charlotte


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

stfu losers n look at this greatness

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

So I guess Bar going to feud with club going forward.  Fin could go for IC title against Miz since Miz/Bar have connection?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Congrats to Naka, I'm glad he's finally getting a ME spot. A real one, not a midcard rivalry that they wanna pretend is an ME one because Naka's entrance gets the people to go "ooohhh" and they think that's enough.
> 
> That's not what I'm pissed off about. I just wish they would've at least advertised the order before hand so that I could shuffle plans around. No disrespect to the women (in fact, I was gonna check the match out after all was said and done), but I don't really care about their rumble as much because I've got no real reason to. And now that I've missed the Men's rumble and now know who won, I'm in a bad mood and have no reason to watch either of them at the moment.
> 
> ah well. At least this gives me more time to play DBZF for the rest of the night, so I guess I shouldn't be *too* upset.


You could just blame me for this 

I got everyone involved this weekend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Gonna go look for blacked.com videos with girls that look like Liv Morgan tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The Bar is the stalest team in the WWE.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I legit might turn off after the universal title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> sounds like a u problem



Never said it wasn't, drag. 
Though, the show could help by flying by the seat of its ass a little less.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Both the royals should have been last on the card


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Only gonna watch the women's rumble in hopes of a wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I will watch to see which women look hot.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You could just blame me for this
> 
> I got everyone involved this weekend



Very well
Fuk u Dean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Just looking at the promo for this triple threat and realized they had to feed Balor to Kane in his rise to this event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bar is the stalest team in the WWE.


They've had a good run but its time for Sheamus to become a mid-card Heel and Cesaro a Face again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Both the royals should have been last on the card


as stated though, that would wear out the crowd and anyone else. They tried to separate but that's still an issue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Very well
> Fuk u Dean


I deserve this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

damn bros in here sexist

making a running joke out of the womens rumble


like half the entrances gonna be returns and debuts jfc u fucking scum pigs go watch ur blacks n reality kings fucking donald trumps


we only bitch if ronda or stephanie wins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn bros in here sexist
> 
> making a running joke out of the womens rumble
> 
> ...


fuck Sasha Stanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

As long as it isn't Stephanie or Rousey.. I'm okay with it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Jojo looking fine AF

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Kane will win


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Jojo looks great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Jojo looking fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as stated though, that would wear out the crowd and anyone else. They tried to separate but that's still an issue.


Tbf they shouldn't put the best in the card, the rubble should be the highlight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn bros in here sexist
> 
> making a running joke out of the womens rumble
> 
> ...


Bayley, Naomi, Riott Squad, Tamina, Natalya, Steph, Rousey, Carmella, Mandy, Sonya or Sasha wins I'm going apoplectic.
Becky, Asuka, Nia or bust.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn bros in here sexist
> 
> making a running joke out of the womens rumble
> 
> ...



WAD the thread's designated social justice warrior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Tbf they shouldn't put the best in the card, the rubble should be the highlight


Hmm I suppose the two rumbles should be the only matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley, Naomi, Riott Squad, Tamina, Natalya, Steph, Rousey, Carmella, Mandy, Sonya or Sasha wins I'm going apoplectic.
> Becky, Asuka, Nia or bust.



This is why we're bros

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

"Trailer to the new Pacific Rim movie"  Fuck you commentary, comparing monsters to a match that has guys starting in their 40s and 50s.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lesnar got mad there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley, Naomi, Riott Squad, Tamina, Natalya, Steph, Rousey, Carmella, Mandy, Sonya or Sasha wins I'm going apoplectic.
> Becky, Asuka, Nia or bust.


Is it ok if Mickie wins?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Clocked Braun for that knee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

STROWMAN'S OVER!! 

GIVE HIM THE TITLE DAMMIT!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WAD the thread's designated social justice warrior.




if not me then who u gameboy playing son of a bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> STROWMAN'S OVER!!
> 
> GIVE HIM THE TITLE DAMMIT!


Does the Miz really have to face him at Wrestlemania?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Lesnar looked mad af when Braun kneed him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Does the Miz really have to face him at Wrestlemania?


Sadly he's the guy who gets sacrificed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Lesnar looked mad af when Braun kneed him.


And he responded by punching him in the face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck Kane looks winded.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn they crowd is dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

shit, anyone keeping count of the suplexes


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck Kane looks winded.


The fucker is pushing 50.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> shit, anyone keeping count of the suplexes


The match will be available to rewatch later.  We are good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn they crowd is dead.


fully expecting a Brock win


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn they crowd is dead.


Terrible news for the women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

the word berried


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

_BRAUN STROMAN HAS BEEN BURIED._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol, camera a little late pulling away.  Just saw Cole signal for a replacement table.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Terrible news for the women.



Crowd will come alive to boo Bayley.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

That would have been a good match...if Kane didn't fucking drag it down because he's too damn old for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well Brock retains and Kane eats the pin saving Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

sloppy, and boring match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So will the crowd have any energy for this final card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Brock did beat Strowman though.  No Mercy 2017.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Brock "Take a good look."

Yeah cause we won't be seeing that title for another month or so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is it ok if Mickie wins?


I can live with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They've had a good run but its time for Sheamus to become a mid-card Heel and Cesaro a Face again



I say let them go until mania.  Then have Sheamus have his last match there and retire to save his body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

That was like a 2K three way dance, only Brock stored unlimited finishers to win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

oh no a crowd semi dead for a match they knew the result five years ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I expected Brock to win yet I'm still disappointed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

That was hard to watch....and was such an expected finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WWE always too slow to capitalize on momentum


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Taker with a high pitched white guy's voice wtf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

even the fucking theme sucks balls for Royal Rumble


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Switched to Spanish commentary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

If Kaitlyn is here, this show is redeemed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

i wanna throw steph thru a window like hbk did his partner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

wait has Carmella even cashed in?

WTF ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Just give me Nikki Cross please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

You know Paige is hurting she  can't be in the rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I assume it's Becky if it's not Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So question is who is the first woman to be thrown over the top rope for this event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Wonder how many people Sasha will injure tonight.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck it if Asuka wins it and challenges Alexa bliss I won't complain


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait has Carmella even cashed in?
> 
> WTF ?


I think she should try and lose ASAP.  She's never going to be champion level material.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Get the match on and not kill the crowd with more promos and crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

We could have closed the show with Nakamura winning but instead we gotta deal with Rousey's bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

love how the crowd is booing Steph

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Stephanie has gear on under that suit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

WE ALL MIGHT DISAGREE BUT LETS AGREE

FUCK STEPH

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Got a feeling Kane might stop for good after this. How mich Ls is the guy going to take..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh my fucking god stop patting yourselves on the back and just start it already...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Those awkward hugs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Jesus fuck man this is ridiculous . The crowd knows who's the champs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Got a feeling Kane might stop for good after this. How mich Ls is the guy going to take..


well he's running for Mayor so he was gonna stop anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Jojo is a better ring announcer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope boring chants get started


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Sasha #1 kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Banks in that Wonder Woman get up.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Bailey second bet it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> i wanna throw steph thru a window like hbk did his partner


I wanna throw her on this dick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Sasha looks ready to end some more careers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

BECKY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

So we know 2 people who are not winning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The two best wrestlers drew #1 and #2. What are the odds!?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's comes HORSEFACE CUNT Sasha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

My ears 

I forgot to mute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Becky looking fine AF tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky looking fine AF tonight


I'm scared Sasha might botch something with her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I muted.  Can't take it anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well now we know why they sent there best out first if the third participant is that person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn WWE can't even give Logan her own music.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

crowd dead as fuck .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

These people cheering for an armdrag takedown. Wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh Mandy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Becky and Sasha going to have to carry so hard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Mandy looks great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

anybody scared that most of these girls botch the over the top rope ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

AYY Lita


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Yessssszzz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well here comes out our first veteran.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Considering height of the women, maybe middle rope elimination would have been better idea.  And LITA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lita


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Mandy Rose here to remind us of the diva days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Man Steph is just killing commentating....not the good killing either...


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

I will be so TRIGGERED if Sasha wins with her STANK ASS PUSSY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Thong hanging out and all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Superman said:


> Man Steph is just killing commentating....not the good killing either...


just mute it.

I can't cause I need to hear the music


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

LLLLLLLIIIIIIIIITTTTAAAA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

All these woman moving at the speed of Nakamura.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

No keep sasha away from Lita!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So Mandy is out first.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Lita looking THICC


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Stephanie bring up Chyna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Kairi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

KAIRA INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Stephanie shut the fuck up 

You add no value


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

hahahahaha Cole brought up Macho Man next to Steph

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So Banks going to be eating finishers for tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Tamina got new music? When?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

I bet Mickie, trish and Lita will be face to face with Sasha Becky bayley


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

I wonder how much swearing Reby was doing just then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol Tamina.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Nope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Tamina out then Lita.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Kairi already surpassed Nakamura's workrate in two minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Becky Y u turn heel?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Do what you have to do to win Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky Y u turn heel?!


Sami's a bad influence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Why is Tamina dressed like fat Elvis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do what you have to do to win Becky


Not at the cost of that


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

NO LITA.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Good guest performance by Lita.  She looked fine.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

BECKY LYNCH.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

This match is good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these woman moving at the speed of Nakamura.



dead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK. Kairi eliminated by DANA!? DANA!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Puppies!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn Dana got an elimination.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Torrie fine as f.   Kidman you dumbass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Torrie Wilson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Torrie looks great.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

TORRIE WILSON


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. Kairi eliminated by DANA!? DANA!?


Did Kairi botch there?  What was she arguing about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHAT THE FUCK. Kairi eliminated by DANA!? DANA!?


Do what you have to huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Torrie can get it always.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you Torrie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Sarah Logan has been just fine in this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Torrie with this classic diva offense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Good showing Torrie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Corey keeps pointing out Sasha's stupid gameplan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well Torrie gone.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Someone get Sasha out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Liv Morgan = Alexa Bliss's long lost twin


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Torrie with this classic diva offense.



I just want one wet stink face from her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Steph just had to fucking bury Graves


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

MOLLY!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Molly holly. Wow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit, Molly is back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Sonya Deville the biggest heel tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Dammit you had the Hurricane, why not Mighty Molly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Molly back so she can homewreck Nikki and fuck Cena once and for all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

People wanted Molly to come and WWE actually pulled through?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

GOOD GOLLY
MISS MOLLY


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lana is the worst wrestler in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

stop bullying Lana on Rusev Day


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Molly's never lost her THICC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

seriously WHAT THE FUCK STEPH?!

That's not being a heel, that's being a fucking dick


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeaaaaassszs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

McTaker's out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

mICHELLE CAME IN BOTCHING LEFT AND RIGHT...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

MICHELLE MCBOTCH


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

I see they're still overpushing McCool even now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

McCool with eliminations.  The power of Taker I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I see they're still overpushing McCool even now.


well duh she's Taker's wifu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I see they're still overpushing McCool even now.



 Hated those eliminations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

goddammit


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol Vickie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

oh god no...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Why is Michelle McCool the most pushed woman in this match?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG Not Vickie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck sakes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

HOWLING


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

You would know Steph


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well duh she's Taker's wifu


Taker shoulda stayed with Sara.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Taker shoulda stayed with Sara.


she had to get away from the storyline with DDP


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh shit way to go Vickie


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Eddie's Widow.

The Eddie feels are coming back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The fuck....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Carmella got the Heath Slater treatment


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Honestly, this is more entertaining than it has any right to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Reminder that Vickie has defeated Kelly Kelly, Kaitlyn, AJ and Stephanie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Carmella was stupid.  She should have played possum for 20 minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Becky and Carmi in a grope fest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Kelly Kelly always sucked and not in the fun way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella was stupid.  She should have played possum for 20 minutes.



 Like nakamura?

@Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Yelly Yelly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Vickie destroying Carmella

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Kelly Kelly with her powerful botches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Hart > Taker family


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kelly Kelly with her powerful botches.



she out botched michelle thats for sure.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Kelly Kelly needs to win for Test

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

SO
MUCH
NEON
GREEN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Nooooooooooooo Becky


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Becky is out?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

aw becky.....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

There goes my pick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> SO
> MUCH
> NEON
> GREEN


You should have seen the belt when she had it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Fuck off. Shit ass Rumble. Fuck this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Also wooo Jacqueline


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Legit marked out for Nattie eliminating Michelle, payback for the 2008 burial.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Who threw Becky out?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

They're not telling the stories about how Jackie was DTF everyone in the locker room.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Poor Jackie's hairline run away from her. She used to be fire back in the day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

MYSIDES


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who threw Becky out?


Riott


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

A lot of time on Kelly's ass for that spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

I can see Kelly Kelly's cameltoe holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

It's Nias to lose


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Kelly Kelly made it safely out of the ring.  Good for her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

NIA SNACKS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can see Kelly Kelly's cameltoe holy shit.



Tell me one time you didn't when she was at the WWE.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

HERE COMES EMBER MOON TO DRAG THIS MATCH DOWN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess we're not getting Nikki Cross then? Ember will do I guess


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Hello Ember


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Ember


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Ember Moon.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Mickie, trish, Asuka and Bayley?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Naomi thinks she's Kofi


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

That's a big bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Beth


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Glamazon!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Power vs power


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Holy shit, Beth's back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Are Sasha, Natalya, and Carmella out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

This is pretty neat


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Edge's wife.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Divas of doom


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

aaawwwwww


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

Beth a beast still.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

I have to give it to Nia, she is impressive.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Here we go. Your winner.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Asuka-sama


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn I wanted a Beth/Asuka encounter..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Emma and Asuka prove that NXT is far above the main product


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ember sold that arm like a champ

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Ember overselling more than HBK on cocaine during the attitude era.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Mickie looking fine AF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Milfy James out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Mickie in Harlem Heat gear too. Is it Booker's birthday or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

THICKIE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll be honest I fully expect a end to this match I don't exoect


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

oh look who's here the Thot Nikki


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

This doesn't include nickie


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

WE NEED A MICKIE & TRISH REUNION.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

NIKKI IS BACK PANTS ARE OFF

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikkie can fuck off


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

John Cena sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Question is why is Sasha still in this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikki Bella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

We wasted 2 spots on the Bellas?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

BRIE MODE


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

I like how bitch in the crowd dressed like Nikki looked better than actual Nikki.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

love how Brie got more pop than Nikki


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

BBRRRRRIIEEEEEEmmmmoooddeeeee


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

BRIE IS THE MOST OVER PERSON IN THE BUILDING


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Good for Brie.  She definitely worked hard to be ready for this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We wasted 2 spots on the Bellas?


yes it was kinda necessary due to lack of female wrestlers.

Now it's Trish and then Rounda.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Bellas


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

This bitch Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

So Rousey has to be next or she isn't in.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Bailey then ronda


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

30 must be Trish then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAYLEY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh wait. Now it better be goddamn Trish or else


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 28, 2018)

steph's commentary sucks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

It is and should be Trish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

YES TRISH!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

That's a relief.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Trish out.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Trish looking good as ever.
Asuka is winning this confirmed.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Well Rhonda is in Colombia filming, she was never going to be here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

THE GOAT OF GOATS
TRISH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Trish and Mickie need to makeout.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

YES MICKIE VS TRISH


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Trish/Mickie LET'S GOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes yes yes


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Did Trish just do the V sign lick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

The Trish/Mickie rivalry renewed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Better have Asuka win this thing by eliminating Trish..


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

Noooooo


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

TRISH AND THICKIE

I CAME

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm ok with Mickie bae getting eliminated by Trish


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Asuka got knocked down by a shout.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Trish or Asuka gotta win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Welp Jax out.  

So is Mickie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

YESSS Bayley is gone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Mickie vs Trish got me to mark out . 

Now I feel sadden to see Sasha still in this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikki vs Asuka is the biggest possible match for Wrestlemania tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Jax out.
> 
> So is Mickie.


It's ok 

We got Trish vs Mickie


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm ok with Mickie bae getting eliminated by Trish



Well Trish was supposed to beat Mickie after WM22 but she got injured..I guess that makes up for it..


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

KICK HER TEETH IN TRISH.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Man, fuck Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Whelp Juice even more anger incoming


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Sasha heelish this match.  Good for her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

TRIGGGERED

SO TRIGGERED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Sasha a dumb fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Yay Sasha's out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Is this a Sasha heel turn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well Sasha finally out.   And it took the Bellas to do it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

BELLAS THE GOAT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Stephanie said Asuka is going over.  Lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
i just came again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes kicks used against Daniel's wife


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Asuka using the It Kicks. Miz passing on his legacy. What a guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The Bella's have been really solid tbh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

SASHA AND HER NASTY RAT ASS WEAVE IS ELIMINATED.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like someone needed to die in the womb.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

NIKKI BELLA IS READY FOR ASUKA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like someone needed to die in the womb.


Jesus fuck thanks for reminding me of that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like someone needed to die in the womb.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Lol what finish was that. Called Asuka winning though. She's an acceptable winner.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

I was actually hoping Nikki would win.  Is Asuka just going to win everything?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Asuka wins.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Why did Stephanie put herself in this? Her commentary is the worst.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

THE ASIANS ARE TAKEN OVER.

Trump is triggered.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

ANIME BOYS WE WON TONIGHT

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

So they are really pushing these Japanese wrestlers, eh?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Asuka wins, Rumble was better than expected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Why did Stephanie put herself in this? Her commentary is the worst.



This. It was a fun Rumble to watch but Steph at the booth did nothing to help it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah just reminder guys. Two asian wrestlers won this Royal Rumble


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

If it was a real match, Nikki would've pinned Asuka like four times.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Why WWE why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

THEY HAD TO FUCKING DO THIS!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

What business does Rousey have out here?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

BOW DOWN TO THE QUEEN MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

Nostalgia was a big factor in the Womens Rumble, Vickie was a big surprise.

Thank God Ronda didnt show up, I wish WWE convinces Trish to feud with Sasha, it can be an awesome feud.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

WHAT SORT OF BULLSHIT IS THIS


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2018)

Jesus Christ....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

But why though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

So how much was Ronda paid to come out and point at a fucking sign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

THIS IS WORSE THAN THE TIME TITO ORTIZ INVADED THE IMPACT ZONE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

BUT WHY THOUGH?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

fuck you Philly .

You fucking sellouts you just cheered for the cancer of WWE

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess I spoke too soon...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

All in all....a good 1st womans rumble.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> THEY HAD TO FUCKING DO THIS!!! GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rhonda ruined my fap.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

So is Rousey going to fight Charlotte or Asuka?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

not as mad as you knowing Sasha put Paige away for good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

why are we bitching

we just didnt want her winning the rumble

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So is Rousey going to fight Charlotte or Asuka?



 It is obviously that wrestlemania sign.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikki Bella should've ran in and forearm'd Rhonda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why are we bitching
> 
> we just didnt want her winning the rumble



cause I didn't want her in E period. 

She's pretty much starting from the bottom in wrestling terms, plus all I remember is her being a little bitch when she lost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Where's Raw Talk?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

BUT WHY THOUGH?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2018)

What was the point of Ronda coming out and stealing Asuka's moment?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What business does Rousey have out here?


Just to be there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

ronda signed full time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What was the point of Ronda coming out and stealing Asuka's moment?


cause Ronda > Asuka apparently.



At least wait till next year to do the Ronda Rousey Mania shit .

Let her get some training in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

This is basically what happened.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Just to be there.


God I love her .


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I honestly felt like it was the most relevant moment a womens champion came into the limelight but there was plenty more children


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I hope I can go on, even though I'm fake I hope I can help someone genuine


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess Asuka vs Ronda at WM with Steph as ref?

Bring back Trish have her feud with Sasha for WM, it could elevate Sasha in a big way.. Screw the whole Horsewomen vs MMA stuff..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Well I hear it will be Rousey and Charlotte first.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Everyone in the wrestling scene is greate


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not as mad as you knowing Sasha put Paige away for good


It just as Ugandan Knuckles had stated.



PAIGE-SAME IS THE FALSE QUEEN.

RONDA-SAMA IS THE TRUE QUEEN.


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

see you lot at wrestlemania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So they are really pushing these Japanese wrestlers, eh?



Convince more NJPW to come over.

Plus they're generally you know better performers in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2018)

Well it was an interesting event.  Now if you will excuse me I have to get my ass beaten again by a balding T-Rex in Monster Hunter World.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Rumble was alright.
AJ vs. Sami+KO was actually good for a handicap match. Refs are incomptenet and Shane is a dick. Bryan will have to rectify this on Tuesday.
Usos vs. American Beta was just weird. Match was alright but that's different from the usual 2 out of 3 Falls formula. But Usos get the W so I'm happy. Time for 2B or AOP to step up.
Men's Rumble I actually enjoyed tbh. Some funny moments along with solid Rumble stuff. Nakamura/Styles at Mania will be hype.
Bar vs. Rollins and JJ was just stupid.
Universal Title Match was meh. Never truly got started considering one of the three men is hardly in competing shape and the result was so so obvious.
Women's Rumble was decent. Felt like some spots were wasted, some eliminations badly timed and there were some botches but overall it was alright. Asuka winning was the right move.
Rousey had to steal Asuka's limelight...yay :/
Overall an alright PPV though please WWE never do 2 Rumbles ever again. Everyone was gassed halfway through the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> It just as Ugandan Knuckles had stated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch stop lying to yourself. I got you for once 

Also I remember this clearly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it was an interesting event.  Now if you will excuse me I have to get my ass beaten again by a balding T-Rex in Monster Hunter World.


Good luck bro


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bar vs. Rollins and JJ was just stupid.



They were booked into a corner with JJ suffering the Seth curse injury.  What they thought was a minor couple days injury is slightly more worse than what they originally anticipated.  JJ couldn't really go.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

NXT beats its main roster PPV counterpart yet again.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bitch stop lying to yourself. I got you for once
> 
> Also I remember this clearly


 
I already addressed this.

The True Queen Ronda put over Holly Holm to pass the torch.
No my fault Holm fumbled it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They were booked into a corner with JJ suffering the Seth curse injury.  What they thought was a minor couple days injury is slightly more worse than what they originally anticipated.  JJ couldn't really go.


Well that sucks. WWE need to fast-track AOP to RAW and have Revival/Club beat The Bar. Preferably sooner rather than later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I alrealdy addressed this.
> 
> The True Queen Ronda put over Holly Holm to pass the torch.
> No my fault Holm fumbled it.


If she had, then why did she wanted to kill herself for losing? 

I think she needs a suicide watch if she ends up faking losing at mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

wwe bout to draw the fuck outta ronda


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wwe bout to draw the fuck outta ronda


   

I might be tempted to kill myself cause Ronda showed up


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

I feel like Ronda showing herself before wrestilmania is kinda bad. They know what will go down. She will get no offensive she needs to make her own offensive if she wants wwe attention

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I might be tempted to kill myself cause Ronda showed up





i dont understand the ronda hate


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

The Bella's were robbed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Ronda isn't good enough for most of the WWE Women's devision


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

Her getting at title shot will be an insult


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> i dont understand the ronda hate


Hated how classless she went down against Homes

and then acting like a victim for a loss by saying she was gonna kill herself.


She was an ego maniac that learned she wasn't a goat and that instead of fighting or trying she quit.

I don't respect her at all but if WWE is gonna bring her up. Give her a year of training and wait till next Mania to do so.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Lew said:


> Ronda isn't good enough for most of the WWE Women's devision




you've never seen her wrestle mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hated how classless she went down against Homes
> 
> and then acting like a victim for a loss by saying she was gonna kill herself.
> 
> ...




so basically u hate for being human and being in the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If she had, then why did she wanted to kill herself for losing?
> 
> I think she needs a suicide watch if she ends up faking losing at mania



More Fake News.

THE TRUE QUEEN RONDA is very in touch with her emotions.

She had blind faith that Holly Holm could carry the Legacy of the UFC Women's title.

Her fears were confirmed and Holm is no longer relevant.



WhatADrag said:


> so basically u hate for being human and being in the moment



You got to stop with these hate crimes, Dean.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2018)

So y'all saying I should check out the rumble matches?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

RIP Becky v. Charlotte at Mania. Thanks Rousey. At least maybe Becky can beat Riott or some shit like that at Mania (f she even makes the card).
Asuka vs. Nia at Mania IMO. Nia should beat Bliss sometime before Mania and then Asuka can beat her at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so basically u hate for being human and being in the moment


no I hate her for using the loss as a way to victimize herself. 

Yeah you can feel shitty over a loss but to have that weak mind after a loss shows me you lack actual inner strength. If she had tried to fight again , and still lost , I would get her frustrations. She cried cause her image was damaged and she didn't want to risk money away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So y'all saying I should check out the rumble matches?


No. You literally missed nothing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Nikki Bella is lowkey the most powerful woman's wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So y'all saying I should check out the rumble matches?


They are alright. Men's was better but Women's was still alright. I'd probably just watch one of those highlight videos on YouTube that condenses the match rather than slog through both matches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you've never seen her wrestle mark.



I really haven't seen her wrestle all together if she proves me wrong then I'll be a fan for ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RIP Becky v. Charlotte at Mania. Thanks Rousey. At least maybe Becky can beat Riott or some shit like that at Mania (f she even makes the card).
> Asuka vs. Nia at Mania IMO. Nia should beat Bliss sometime before Mania and then Asuka can beat her at Mania.



Nah I can see Asuka vs Bliss being one of those quick WM matches.  Like Bryan vs Sheamus type thing or Kane vs Chavo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> More Fake News.
> 
> THE TRUE QUEEN RONDA is very in touch with her emotions.
> 
> ...


Y can't you sell me a win just once Juice? 

You know I'm right 


Stop being Hunter of young and become Hunter of old . Put me over dammit!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2018)

My Avatar was an omen/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you've never seen her wrestle mark.



To never see a person wrestle but fight for your club, it is something. Shelvey is technically good but someone I would not have my starting squad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

NF in 1998: why did WWE get Tyson hes washed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

//economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/62654866.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NF in 1998: why did WWE get Tyson hes washed


no Tyson was at the height of his popularity 

plus Tyson refereeing is different from wrestling and taking a spot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2018)

From Twitter the women's rumble match sounded fun. Tho I think I'll mute it as I won't be able to bear mrs. shovel jerking herself off for 40 minutes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

like who gives af ronda is full time shes gonna be here all the time shes not pulling a part timer gig


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Braun should just stop wrestling Brock at Royal Rumbles. First that time Brock beat the shit out of him in the Rumble and now this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From Twitter the women's rumble match sounded fun. Tho I think I'll mute it as I won't be able to bear mrs. shovel jerking herself off for 40 minutes.




didnt even notice her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Hopefully it's a one year deal.  We don't need another Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> From Twitter the women's rumble match sounded fun. Tho I think I'll mute it as I won't be able to bear mrs. shovel jerking herself off for 40 minutes.



Honestly Vince was wor... oh sorry I mean Cole being told what to say by Vince was worse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Here’s what I’ll say, maybe Rousey will suck at this, but we literally have no idea right now. Her pro wrestling persona might be 100x better than her MMA one. That happens sometimes. Ken Shamrock had an awesome MMA persona then he came to WWE and if totally sucked. 

She committed full time, which means she’ll get good at this or better if she’s good from the jump. That’s much better than the alternative of her just being bad, cashing grabbing and having a bad Mania match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully it's a one year deal.  We don't need another Brock.


bitch shes full time not part time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun should just stop wrestling Brock at Royal Rumbles. First that time Brock beat the shit out of him in the Rumble and now this.


Yeah Brock was extra stiff today.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

Also Almas was the weekend's MVP.
5* Match on Saturday and a Heroic Rumble Performance on Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

ALL HAIL THE TRUE QUEEN.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2018)

WWE did a successful weekend for once


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2018)

So Rey appearance is a one time thing.  If there's someone you want to carry 205 upto WM it should be him.  I know 205 is treated badly.  But they could have built it around Rey for couple months.  Change the formular to more high flying and then move him into main roster (or GM position) post WM.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stop being Hunter of young and become Hunter of old . Put me over dammit!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bitch shes full time not part time


I think they will still make her a special attraction.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2018)

So what's next for Braun. He'll demolish Miz at WrestleMania, then he'll have a match with Lesnar after this Reigns bullshit is over and done with, and he'll destroy Lesnar and pin him. Finally.

They very clearly want to have Braun beat Brock, because every time Braun and Brock are in the same vicinity as each other, Brock dies and actually looks vulnerable, but they can't actually have him pinned until this STUPID Reigns storyline is over with. Once it's over with, Strowman destroys Lesnar once and for all. Calling it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also Almas was the weekend's MVP.
> 5* Match on Saturday and a Heroic Rumble Performance on Sunday.


Almas was the best nxt performer in the Rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Highlight of the night was Trish doing the V sign back to Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2018)

Smh using mah boy Deano to hurt me 

You really are the Rowdy Rowdy Piper of this thread


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Highlight of the night was Trish doing the V sign back to Mickie.


What about the Bellas cleaning house?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about the Bellas cleaning house?



That wasn't a highlight, that was a historical moment advancing the course of human history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

Any of the guests going to be on Raw or Smackdown this week?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias becky Lynch was nowhere to be found when things got interesting.

She really needs to step back and evaluate her place in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That wasn't a highlight, that was a historical moment advancing the course of human history.


The Bellas didn't need any help eliminating Nia Jax.  They had it.  No sweat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Sorry guys I got arrested


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias becky Lynch was nowhere to be found when things got interesting.
> 
> She really needs to step back and evaluate her place in the company.


Its bullshit man. Hopefully they have her beat Riott at Mania/Fastlane then feud with Rousey after Rousey wins the title from Charlotte.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> //economictimes.indiatimes.com/articleshow/62654866.cms?utm_source=contentofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> LMAO



The thirst is real lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Balor 57:38
Nakamura 44:25
Rusev 30:27
Cena 28:33
Almas 28:20

Good to see my boys Rusev and Almas putting in work. 3rd and 5th longest times spent in the men's rumble respectively.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh using mah boy Deano to hurt me
> 
> You really are the Rowdy Rowdy Piper of this thread



I'm the Triple H of the forum.



But even I know when to bow down to the TRUE QUEEN.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor 57:38
> Nakamura 44:25
> Rusev 30:27
> Cena 28:33
> ...


Props to Sasha.  She was in for 50+ minutes.  And unlike Nakamura, she had to carry a lot of the action.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

They should have changed the ppv name to:

The “Royal Roll-up”

80% of the matches were won via roll up like wtf???

I got arrested for this shit and for Roman almost winning this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm the Triple H of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> But even I know when to bow down to the TRUE QUEEN.





I can't even continue


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Props to Sasha.  She was in for 50+ minutes.  And unlike Nakamura, she had to carry a lot of the action.


They haven't released the Women's stats yet but yeah Sasha for sure was in the longest. Think Becky still would squeeze into the Top 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> They should have changed the ppv name to:
> 
> The “Royal Roll-up”
> 
> ...




imagine caring about the matches 

u deserved to be arrested

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)

I wonder is Ronda & Brock will become something of a stable?

both successful MMA fighters, and Ronda should seek out Lesnar for advise, and perhaps until she's decent on the mic, have Heyman be her Manager


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)

I bet Ronda is going to be a much better performer than Shayna Bayzsler will be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ronda has some acting experience.  She has promoted fights.  She should be able to talk at least a little.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

@Gibbs is Mickie going to take Alicia's spot in the Mixed Match Challenge?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine caring about the matches
> 
> u deserved to be arrested



I punched this guy in front of me accidentally when Cena eliminated Baylor.

Right then and there, i knew Roman was gonna win again. My rage just overflowed and i just had to hit somebody 

Luckily we were both drunk and he was alone and can’t remember shit lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Actually I could see Ronda becoming a Paul Heyman girl


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Heyman needs to be the TRUE QUEEN'S manager.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Slater had a great night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Nikki Bella vs Asuka is the only match any of us should be hyped about right now tbh. Nikki needs to take the title off Alexa tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

really loved how they had rey orton n cena lined up against naka n reigns

legendary moment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Brock and Ronda

Live sex celebration 2019! 

feat. Paul Heyman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Rousey gets licensed music like she's CM Punk or something.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nikki Bella vs Asuka is the only match any of us should be hyped about right now tbh. Nikki needs to take the title off Alexa tomorrow.


Nikki is a top girl whenever she wants.  I went to a show in late 2017 and they were still selling that fearless merchandise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

People on Twitter shitting all over Rousey's theme, saying she's coming out to the Shrek soundtrack and Nickelodean music.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I liked when Hurricane went for the choke slam on Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Almas and Cole passed a pretty big test tonight.  They don't look out of place with the top guys.  Good for them.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2018)

I wouldve been more happy if Asuka, Sasha, Nikki and Trish were the final 4.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Titus at#25 was the worst moment of the night.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ronda theme is funny af.


but yeah almas and cole succeeded


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

LordPerucho said:


> I wouldve been more happy if Asuka, Sasha, Nikki and Trish were the final 4.


They were in the final 5.  This sounds like a minor gripe dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Titus at#25 was the worst moment of the night.


YOOO I WAS HEATED


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Hoping Braun isn't concussed from that stiff punch Brock threw at him. Yeah Braun accidentally caught Brock with a knee (that was mostly thigh) due to bad timing but Brock already gave him a gut check as a receipt. The punch to the head was just reckless and dangerous and Braun wasn't moving the same afterwards for the rest of the match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They were in the final 5.  This sounds like a minor gripe dude.



Yes I know, by the time Sasha got eliminated, it was clear Asuka was going to win..

If Trish stayed a bit longer then Women Rumble couldve been as unpredictable as the mens imo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Titus at#25 was the worst moment of the night.



Dude, Goldust at 29.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Wish I was in the Rumble I would have thrown all the girls over the top!! Lol. HH

— Hulk Hogan (@HulkHogan) January 29, 2018

Fuckin' Hogan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2018)

Damn the crowd could have been better but the reaction from social media to rousey has been crazy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Best vanilla midget chokeslam finisher ever!! Dat height!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Rousey has to make a living. Give her a chance. Look at Jinder, he’s like the least appreciated superstar and all of a sudden he was a top tier heel WWE champ!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

that voice is part of why i decided to pass on the 2nd rumble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> January 29, 2018
> 
> LMAO


Juice what the fuck are you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

teddy said:


> Juice what the fuck are you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys....Im an uncle for reals now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2018)

Whew lord, same ol bullshit going on in WWE. So glad I dropped this product.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys....Im an uncle for reals now


Congrats.

Niece or Nephew?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Niece or Nephew?


Thanks dude 

Niece. She just was born about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias becky Lynch was nowhere to be found when things got interesting.
> 
> She really needs to step back and evaluate her place in the company.


More like she need to step back and start sucking off hunter and vince.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2018)

Lol at King saying, "Golddust?!" When he popped out at 29.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lol at King saying, "Golddust?!" When he popped out at 29.


I think that was the most shocking moment of the entire PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Jan 29, 2018)

Lew said:


> To never see a person wrestle but fight for your club, it is something. Shelvey is technically good but someone I would not have my starting squad.


What shit was I talking?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys.  You have to admit.  Tonight is a big Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  You have to admit.  Tonight is a big Raw.


The Bar are in action!  Titus Worldwide!  The Club.  An exciting appearance by the high flying 205 division.  Bayley and Sasha take on Absolution!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Coachman replacing Booker T on commentary.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys....Im an uncle for reals now



Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Coachman replacing Booker T on commentary.



The moment you sit down and realise that actually you'll be happy to have the coach on commentary.  All because Booker T was all over the place.

Though I wonder if this raw still has plans to put Braun and Roman on same team of a 8 man tag match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys....Im an uncle for reals now



Cool, congrats.    Now prepare to be called for babysitting duties, having to purchase some expensive birthday and Christmas gifts, and losing games on purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> losing games on purpose.



Hell no, you teach the kids a fact of life and beat them at games over and over

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Welcome to the club!


Thanks bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, congrats.    Now prepare to be called for babysitting duties, having to purchase some expensive birthday and Christmas gifts, and losing games on purpose.


Only one of those is happening 

Having said this , thanks bro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll update predication sometime today bros.


I consider this weekend a success

Fat Marks finally won last night
Ronda debut
the LOLZ
Brock beating the shit outta Braun
Trish rumble entrant
619 the icon 
Almas proving he top 5 in the E this weekend
5 star match this weekend


we have a new meme for hhh

phew

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Hangman Page is no good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm going to miss Booker on commentary.  He was very entertaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

What a failure of a week. Shitty Raw , shitty Smackdown , Takeover was gud, Super shitty Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to miss Booker on commentary.  He was very entertaining.


should be booker graves coach


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

GOD DAMN IT I WANT A FRIENDSHIP LIKE THIS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats on being an uncle @Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Congrats on being an uncle @Dean Ambrose


Thanks dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha...


Shes traumatized


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha...



Only way Sasha can perform without injuring someone these days.  Using Luke's force kick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha is like Shane and has mastered sage mode.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha already has a frog's ass for a face so she's halfway there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)

Trish vs new Trish


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha...



Sage kicks!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Trish vs new Trish



who has the better ass?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  You have to admit.  Tonight is a big Raw.


ima neg you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't want to agree with him because it will jinx everything.


The more I think about it. I wonder if Vince even booked last night he says he still will be creative but what if thats just a front. The real Vince would of have Roman and Liv Morgan as winners


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want to agree with him because it will jinx everything.
> 
> 
> The more I think about it. I wonder if Vince even booked last night he says he still will be creative but what if thats just a front. The real Vince would of have Roman and Liv Morgan as winners


Vince would have womans rumble come down to Allyah and Liv Morgan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys....Im an uncle for reals now



Congratz. 

Now you gotta change your name tho. Can't have the girl grow up with a jobber for an uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Congratz.
> 
> Now you gotta change your name tho. Can't have the girl grow up with a jobber for an uncle.


But Uncle Deano works


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But Uncle Deano works



It works if her name is Becky. Don't turn your family into a jobber family Dean. 

Paul, Stephanie, Shane, Vince, Linda, Aurora, etc... that's the names y'all should go for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2018)

Congrats Dean!



WhatADrag said:


> I don't want to agree with him because it will jinx everything.
> 
> 
> The more I think about it. I wonder if Vince even booked last night he says he still will be creative but what if thats just a front. The real Vince would of have Roman and Liv Morgan as winners



Good chance I think that he didn't book it. I don't think he would like the order of the matches to be in the way that it was...

Seems like they're trying to make things unpredictable again..which is good but has it's challenges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It works if her name is Becky. Don't turn your family into a jobber family Dean.
> 
> Paul, Stephanie, Shane, Vince, Linda, Aurora, etc... that's the names y'all should go for.


But if I name her Steph she'll grow tp become a man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Congrats Dean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean can still be Uncle Dean-o and not a jobber if he changes his name to Dean Malenko.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Please do a fatal four way at Wrestlemania between the four women that were in the ring last night!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean can still be Uncle Dean-o and not a jobber if he changes his name to Dean Malenko.


As painful as it is , dis best option.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Also one day Dean will prove you all wrong


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2018)

Man it would have been hilarious if Booker and coach were on commentary together. I think it would totally be worth the adding expenses to have them on tv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Man it would have been hilarious if Booker and coach were on commentary together. I think it would totally be worth the adding expenses to have them on tv.


Replace cole with Graves and have Booker and Coachman


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Congratz.
> 
> Now you gotta change your name tho. Can't have the girl grow up with a jobber for an uncle.


A drunk, coked up uncle at that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

teddy said:


> A drunk, coked up uncle at that



the shovels continue

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

guys it's not my fault that I have higher expectations for Dean than Dean.

If I had his mic skills I'd want to get better in wrestling so that I could be a duel threat 

Especially since he has submission skills


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

so my cousin who's a casual fan grew to like NXT and wants to watch. Not sure if warn him what happens to them once they get called up or have him want to see NXT


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Got rid of booker cause he was burying talent as bad as steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Got rid of booker cause he was burying talent as bad as steph.



Dude Steph fucking broke Graves last nigh. Jesus fuck was that horrid


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude Steph fucking broke Graves last nigh. Jesus fuck was that horrid


What did that cunt say now? I missed most of the commentary during the woman's rumble since my small tv got trash audio.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What did that cunt say now? I missed most of the commentary during the woman's rumble since my small tv got trash audio.



He was being a normal douche to Sasha banks and Steph legit said and I quote " She's a boss just like me. Something you'd never know ."

Cole was fucking sweating and shit and even Vince probably got irritated cause after the awkward silence, they did everything to tame Steph's commentary down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so my cousin who's a casual fan grew to like NXT and wants to watch. Not sure if warn him what happens to them once they get called up or have him want to see NXT


Just tell him that once they leave NXT they go to other promotions and that the main roster isn't a thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just tell him that once they leave NXT they go to other promotions and that the main roster isn't a thing.



what if  he wants to follow them up?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He was being a normal douche to Sasha banks and Steph legit said and I quote " She's a boss just like me. Something you'd never know ."
> 
> Cole was fucking sweating and shit and even Vince probably got irritated cause after the awkward silence, they did everything to tame Steph's commentary down.


Steph surpassed Hunter in burials, she's final boss tier at this point that its ridiculous that they thought it was a good idea putting her on commentary.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Steph surpassed Hunter in burials, she's final boss tier at this point that its ridiculous that they thought it was a good idea putting her on commentary.


I was livid dude. Graves was on a roll on commentary and Steph kills any  back and forth between Cole and him. 

Now I am scared for WWE going to this bitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what if  he wants to follow them up?


Then you gotta kill him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Then you gotta kill him


Thanks 

I was already planning to do it but this just confirmed it


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was livid dude. Graves was on a roll on commentary and Steph kills any  back and forth between Cole and him.
> 
> Now I am scared for WWE going to this bitch


She'll come out every ppv and bury the commentators. Surprised King didn't get roasted too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She'll come out every ppv and bury the commentators. Surprised King didn't get roasted too.


King wasn't there thank god 

it was just big ole titties, Cole , and Graves.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

jfc 5000 tickets sold in 20 mins for new japan in the US


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> jfc 5000 tickets sold in 20 mins for new japan in the US


whatever happened to the selling out for the Club's special event thing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whatever happened to the selling out for the Club's special event thing?


they don't even have a arena annunced yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they don't even have a arena annunced yet.


I guess they're waiting on getting Daniel Bryan as well before they go for the arena


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess they're waiting on getting Daniel Bryan as well before they go for the arena



Probably. If its in the Chi. I need CM Punk. 

But if NJPW can sell out in 20 mins I wonder if AllIn can actually reach close to 10 k


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Probably. If its in the Chi. I need CM Punk.
> 
> But if NJPW can sell out in 20 mins I wonder if AllIn can actually reach close to 10 k



I'll go if Punk is there


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> King wasn't there thank god
> 
> it was just big ole titties, Cole , and Graves.


Could have swore I heard him but I guess they knew to get him outta there before he'd start thirstin on all the old divas that returned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Could have swore I heard him but I guess they knew to get him outta there before he'd start thirstin on all the old divas that returned.


to be fair most of us were thirstin for the divas from the past and now so he shouldn't get flack for it


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair most of us were thirstin for the divas from the past and now so he shouldn't get flack for it


Shame Kaitlyn wasnt there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)

Puppies!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But Uncle Deano works



Congrats Uncle Deano.

Now stop with your backyard wrestling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shame Kaitlyn wasnt there.


Next year bro. Next year


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Guys,  I have been requesting this for months.  The WWE Network really listens.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 29, 2018)

10/10 spot by the best _wrestler _in the world


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> 10/10 spot by the best _wrestler _in the world



Neither of those men are Minoru Suzuki.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Maybe Vince left and is focusing on the XFL now?  The booking last night wasn’t typical WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Vince left and is focusing on the XFL now?  The booking last night wasn’t typical WWE.


Maybe Rukia left and this is just a spam bot.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Vince left and is focusing on the XFL now?  The booking last night wasn’t typical WWE.



I'd agree but Cole was clearly being puppeted by Vince all night.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

Im at RAW fellas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Legend said:


> Im at RAW fellas


Big event.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big event.


Yeah takeover raw and sd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Ok, Raw after a Rumble.  See how this goes for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

All these idiots in the crowd making dumb faces.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

No.  Stephanie in not a trailblazer for the women’s revolution.  That’s fucking bullshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

"Women's Evolution" my foot.  It's more of a vanity project for Steph than promoting the female talent if she's going to be injecting herself into anything dealing with the women's division.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ugh, Stephanie is brow beating us.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Where is the True Queen Ronda?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

You know the end game for this vanity project of Steph is to have a women's match main event Wrestlemania and with Ronda signing with the company it'll probably be shoehorned for this year.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

GET THAT FUCKING RACHET BITCH SASHA AWAY FROM ASUKA-CHAN.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Corey was right about Sasha all along,  she’s always been a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow.  They are giving this match away?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmm, so this last man standing is a way to get Kane off TV then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha is deadass almost as annoying as Bayley is nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Rowdy Ronda Rousey is currently the TOP merch seller on WWE.com.

How do you like that Dean?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I don’t understand making Sasha against Asuka for tonight,  that’s a big fucking PPV match.  Giving it away for free is insane.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

I swear to God if that baboon faced porch money Sasha injures Asuka-chan.

I will be so TRIGGERED.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Welp see you later Kane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow.  Bayley was on Main Event?  Talk about a big fucking demotion.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Well not worried about Asuka's undefeated streak.  But am worried that Sasha might slip up and injure her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Well Braun over with an act of attempted murder.   Well that's what he do.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Women's Chamber fuck off


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

They have kind of written themselves into a corner with Braun.  Hopefully the Miz (if that is indeed the plan) can bring something new out of him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Women's Chamber fuck off


I hope they don’t beat us over the head with how historic it is.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I want heel Coach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope they don’t beat us over the head with how historic it is.



If it get's Steph recognition of it being a first, then you know she'll promote the hell out it even if it makes us sick.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Elias better win tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope they don’t beat us over the head with how historic it is.


Imagine if she makes Rousey v. Charlotte the main event at Mania for the history.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Elias is killing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I swear to God if that baboon faced porch money Sasha injures Asuka-chan.
> 
> I will be so TRIGGERED.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Well the Woken One is out.  Probably set to lose, probably going to team with Wyatt to form Team Batshit Incomprehensive and watch nonsense unleashed for how long.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

Nobody's ready asuka because she's already been through training from hell aka get your shit pushed in from suzuki


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


I swear the straight up vitriol in his posts since banks injured his waifu has been flooring me


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

Im next to a bunch of casuals fuuuuuck


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Woken Matt is a terrible superstar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2018)

Momentary distraction, it was almost half a minute Matt was looking around.  

Just team the two already.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Fuck yeah!  Elias finally in a big match!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

teddy said:


> I swear the straight up vitriol in his posts since banks injured his waifu has been flooring me


Man I've never seen this type of hatred for a female wrestler before from a dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Lmao Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Rowdy Ronda Rousey is currently the TOP merch seller on WWE.com.
> 
> How do you like that Dean?


Casual fans a shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I swear to God if that baboon faced porch money Sasha injures Asuka-chan.
> 
> I will be so TRIGGERED.


It would be your fault for cheering Ronda


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Shut up Dean.  The IC champion is coming out!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

The is a fight between two of Vince's sons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Dean.  The IC champion is coming out!


Who cares? Hes become as boring as Ambrose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Cole: Can't believe I am between 2 miz fanboys.

Cole forgets how he used to go hyper every time Miz was about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who cares? Hes become as boring as Ambrose.


No!   Not that!  Anything but that!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Cole: Can't believe I am between 2 miz fanboys.
> 
> Cole forgets how he used to go hyper every time Miz was about.


Vince told him to forget


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Miz kicking ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Roman getting choked out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Cole: Can't believe I am between 2 miz fanboys.
> 
> Cole forgets how he used to go hyper every time Miz was about.


and once again wwe ignores history. cole was suckin off miz for a good 2 years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Tap Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Roman isn't ready for Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Miz won his feud over Roman guys.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm just kidding Roman and Miz will probably have an elimination chamber qualifying match next week.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Dudleys, one team that deserves HoF more than a few others that came before them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

I can't wait until Asuka avenges everyone who Sasha injured.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha can open up a spot if she places a couple of stiff shots just right tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Asuka needs to overcome Sasha's sage mode kicks in the corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> and once again wwe ignores history. cole was suckin off miz for a good 2 years.


Fucking real. he was the number 1 miz dick rider not named zen-aku


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka needs to overcome Sasha's sage mode kicks in the corner.


Shane still has the best sage attacks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Hope Nikki wins the title at Elimination chamber and takes on Asuka at WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2018)

Did Sasha fall on her head?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Asuka ending Sasha's life with that kick like Sasha ends everyone else's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha got caught.  That was scary.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha is dangerous in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

teddy said:


> Fucking real. he was the number 1 miz dick rider not named zen-aku


LMFAO forgot all about that guy. He was a bigger Miz mark than Cole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha sending a message to Paige with her recklessness because she's a sociopath.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha wasn't ready for Asuka, but Asuka wasn't ready for Sasha's complete disregard of protecting her opponent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Sharkface Sasha finna do a Solar Flare with that forehead.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

It was a good match but it was so fucking reckless.  WWE has plans.  Especially for Asuka.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Sasha needs to go back to the performance center.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Brock Lesnar scrambled Braun's brains with a shoot punch for less than what Sasha did.


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2018)

If these mofos dont stop the eagles chant


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock Lesnar scrambled Braun's brains with a shoot punch for less than what Sasha did.


Braun is on the concussion protocol.  I predict Alexa and Becky wrestle 90% of the match tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Time to break up the Bar.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

This match sucks.  A stale team vs Titus Brand.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Titus bout to win the tag titles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

They started covering Dana's cleavage after soccer moms complained. Disgraceful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Is Dana going to make it to 2019?  Or will she be released this year?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They started covering Dana's cleavage after soccer moms complained. Disgraceful.


I'm sick of bitches controlling shit they don't even watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Crews almost got his neck broke on that powerbomb.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Reckless wrestling tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Sheamus looks injured.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus looks injured.


Yeah, you said something along those lines last night.

What's up?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Asuka is going to Smackdown.  They gave away Asuka/Alexa, Asuka/Nia, and Asuka/Sasha for a reason.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka is going to Smackdown.  They gave away Asuka/Alexa, Asuka/Nia, and Asuka/Sasha for a reason.



Nikki vs Asuka at Summerslam is going to be so huge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

One good thing about tonight’s show. No 205 Live.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2018)

Hoping Balor wins by means that will push him more into a heel role.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena deserves this.  All he has been doing is putting people over recently.  I can’t remember the last time he won a match.  At Summerslam against that jobber Corbin?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

so can someone other than Rukia catch me up on Raw? I was meeting my niece at the hospital so didn't watch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena not knocking out this vanilla midget with one punch is breaking reality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena not knocking out this vanilla midget with one punch is breaking reality.


I don’t know what’s going on.  Cena is a heavyweight!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Just waiting for Taker to tombstone this bitch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

This is more unbelievable than the time Rey Mysterio beat The Big Show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena's botching all over the place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena has never been bothered by a crowd this much. This is like Oda using plot stupidity so Luffy doesn't job instantly to people more powerful than him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

If Cena became a heel he would be the top guy in the company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena deserved to win that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank god!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2018)

Cena beat a jobber.

Congrats.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock Lesnar scrambled Braun's brains with a shoot punch for less than what Sasha did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I became a Cena fan tonight.  Kane beat Balor in 2 minutes.  So you can really see how much Cena loves the company if he was willing to give him so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2018)

I actually want Cena to win at Elimination Chamber.  Send him out there to trade promos with Paul Heyman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2018)

shut the fuck up Rukia.

God . You can suck a fat one. You are the reason the Rumble sucks. You deserve all the negs.

Shut up and go away.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2018)

The Rock made the announcement for GGG vs Canelo yet had no time for Raw 25th


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

I told John not to do it and give the kid a chance. But then again, John asked me when was the last time he main evented WM?

I left in total silence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I told John not to do it and give the kid a chance. But then again, John asked me when was the last time he main evented WM?
> 
> I left in total silence.



At least your comments are lulzy to read.

and Ghost too.

Rukia's are just lazy and headache inducing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia should be called Dean Ambrose.

Same ole shit, every day and just happy to be here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

I literally begged and hugged John’s legs backstage and told him to spare Finn Baylor and help him get over. But John was in a bad mood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

Tumblr is angry Finn lost so I'm happy Cena won. But forreal Cena and Elias are feuding so once Elias won it was obvious Cena was winning (it's not like Finn would win at EC either) though WWE really couldn't fit him in the match. Really?
Cena and Elias can culminate their feud then he can go feud with Balor at Mania (jk it'll be Cena having to carry a 50 year old broken Taker to a somewhat decent match...fun). I guess Finn/Joe at Mania?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm surprised Cena would even want to be in the chamber. In for a beating.

It's probably best Finn stay out after his horrible injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

Finn is too small to wrestle in the Elimination Chamber tbh.

I know y'all gonna say Rey wrestled in the chamber but Rey wrestled during the Monday night wars and in the attitude era and all those fuckers are larger than life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Why do we ring up Finn injury from damn near 2 years ago.


Yeah if Finn wasn't going to be in the EC why have him lose when he gained momentum once again couldn't Cena just have defeated fat wyatt?


And if you were just going to do this why did Finn last damn near a hour in the rumble to look important?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do we ring up Finn injury from damn near 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> Yeah if Finn wasn't going to be in the EC why have him lose when he gained momentum once again couldn't Cena just have defeated fat wyatt?
> ...



Finn gonna turn heel because he can't beat Cena. Someone screenshot this.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finn gonna turn heel because he can't beat Cena. Someone screenshot this.



Why would he turn heel if Cena's just gonna go face taker or unless you are saying Cena vs Finn at mania?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2018)

So what do my posts do for the thread?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would he turn heel if Cena's just gonna go face taker or unless you are saying Cena vs Finn at mania?



Cena obviously isn't winning at EC. Demon Balor vs Cena makes sense to me if Taker isn't happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> So what do my posts do for the thread?



I'll calculate results tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena obviously isn't winning at EC. Demon Balor vs Cena makes sense to me if Taker isn't happening.


Makes sense but if not its a waste.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

If WWE is smart they'd have Club and Finn jump Cena before the Chamber match, turning Finn "Heel" in the process, and so because Cena is too hurt Finn takes his spot. Finn can then feud with Cena and beat him with The Demon at Mania and then with that momentum and The Club behind him, use it to set him up nicely with MITB looming.
Only thing is Elias is psuedo-feuding with Cena atm so he'd get lost in the shuffle but Elias's gimmick is good enough that he can easily survive that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Do you guys think another shakeup is coming?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Cena literally came in the rumble and threw out Elias within 50 seconds.
Joe got to be counting his prayers that he got hurt if that was the fate for him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

But side note: Just watched WWE24 latest episode. I think it was wack.
In my opinion they were to lazy with this one. The best part was the Hardyz and they still could have went into more depth of their career and the interactions with everyone after returning that night.


Shit was literally just a short summary where they show a decent amount of all of the matches on the card for some reason. 
This was the most in ring focused documentary and it ruined it.


Last years was better covering that trash ass Mania with how they went into details with how the New Day turned it around from being a flop to being an amazing tag team. Sasha, Charlotte, etc. being in their first Mania. AJ being in his first Mania ever when he thought he would never make it. And following HHH around with his busy ass schedule but still main eventing. 


WWE missing out on a great chance if they don't do a WWE24 on this years rumble and actually give it some time with edits and shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I thought the new WWE24 was really good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m happy for the Dudley’s.  They deserve it. But WWE is nuts if they don’t induct Bischoff.  It’s time.

Only excuse for not inducting him this year is if he introduces Goldberg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I like Sasha.  She’s not as hot as she used to be though.  people constantly mock her hairline.  And I have to be it’s getting hard to deny that criticism.

As far as in the ring.  Her obsession with stealing the show has made her dangerous.  She takes too many risks.  She doesn’t care about her own well being?  That’s fine.  But she put Asuka at risk last night.  Asuka is the most important woman in the company right now.  So that’s unacceptable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

WWE has written themselves into a corner with Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Brauns fine if he teams with ronda to take on hhh n steph that's massive main stream notice.

and WWE signed Jeremy Borash


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

Jeremy Borash is the most important signing WWE has made in years. Dude will probably take over for Kevin Dunn someday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jeremy Borash is the most important signing WWE has made in years. Dude will probably take over for Kevin Dunn someday.


Take over Kevin Dunn spot now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

Kevin Dunn is way too important to the company right now. Without him, who will tell the cameraman to go into a seizure whenever someone throws a punch or cut away to stupid marks in the crowd when the wrestlers are about to hit an important move and you need to completely miss it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

Bayley was demoted to doing tapings for Main Event last night. 

I'm glad someone had the sense to put her in the correct roster spot for her now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

i'd still pay to see Brock and Ronda live sex celebration!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2018)

Will be fascinating to see what Borash's role will be in the company.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2018)

Broken brilliance


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Kevin must've got caught shaking the camera again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well she ended the career of his waifu so I'm surprised he isn't saying worse.



Juice kept calling her a balding cunt during the rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2018)

Damn I just watched the video where Teddy Long says Ric Flair harassed him a lot. Feel bad.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Juice kept calling her a balding cunt during the rumble.


 why sasha balding as fast as baron corbin?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Miz cheats every title defense. What a way to make the title look prestigious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz cheats every title defense. What a way to make the title look prestigious



what would the Miztourage do? they need to get some action too!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2018)

Finn really should win the IC title. Rebuild him up with the Club and have all three win titles at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Finn Borelor as IC Champion?  You must be joking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How he suppose to be a heel if he doesn't cheat?


Be a heel that can win some matches clean. Weird concept I know but I've seen it before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I have seen him win matches clean.  Apollo Crews.  Jason Jordan.  Dean Ambrose.  Ziggler.  Etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I laughed when Cena did the too sweet before giving Balor the AA.  I wish he had won off it.  I don't see why it would take a super AA.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Be a heel that can win some matches clean. Weird concept I know but I've seen it before.


that doesn't really work for miz. That's more for someone who's big as fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I laughed when Cena did the too sweet before giving Balor the AA.  I wish he had won off it.  I don't see why it would take a super AA.



because Baylor can kick out of two AAs but not a Super AA


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

Vince lifted the ban on the Curb stomp, but in return he had everyone change their finishers into roll-ups


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> how would Axel and Dallas put in some work if they don't take bumps? they get like $200k every year for just doing an appearance every Monday night? lmao


Have them lose on main event or sunday night heat


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Have them lose on main event or sunday night heat



nobody watches those


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

Im at SDLive fellas. Best seats of the weekend


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Only female heels and monsters win clean.

WWE doesn't deviate from that formula ever!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only female heels and monsters win clean.
> 
> WWE doesn't deviate from that formula ever!




aj as heel has won clean
y2j has won as heels
ko has won as a heel clean
edge has won as a heel clean 

etc


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

Too many fucking kids man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Legend said:


> Too many fucking kids man



pics of the arena


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> pics of the arena


As of 45 mins ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I hope Mixed Match Challenge is good tonight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

My view from Takeover: 

My view from RAW:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Goldust was #29!  Can you guys fucking believe it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Good idea right here.  Showcase Nakamura's weakness.

I'm sure Sami and KO will be sent out to save him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The nerds that flew in for the Rumble decided to make it 4 nights in a row.



I'm talking about dude whos been front row for 450 weeks now tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

That guy with his mom goes to every PPV.  And if it's a big four, he does Takeover, Raw, and Smackdown too.  And he goes to all Raw and Smackdown tapings in California.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Enjoying SD like how they building shit for next week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Rusev won a big match??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That guy with his mom goes to every PPV.  And if it's a big four, he does Takeover, Raw, and Smackdown too.  And he goes to all Raw and Smackdown tapings in California.



we sure its not a sugar mom?


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2018)

Gotta have money up the ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev won a big match??


Rusev Day present. Man needs to win and make the US Title great again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

IM FUCKING DEAD


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He doesn’t need the championship right now.  He already has a Mania feud ready:



they aren't even on the same brand


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they aren't even on the same brand


Like that has stopped WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Like that has stopped WWE




Don't feed into Rukia trolling


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Sorry Charlotte.  These are the worst promos.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Awful mic work.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Nope.  This sort of thing happened to Ziggler once before.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I heard that Tye is a heel now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 30, 2018)

Braun  & Bliss are so cute together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Alexa is real smart about choosing enforcers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I don’t care about this match.  These guys feuded recently.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

Someone backstage thought these cheesy ass on screen graphics were a good idea. Let that sink in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Tye is a heel now.


Usually the route jobbed out faces go.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Don’t worry.  Sami and KO are playing us all for fools right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Is Becky going to get some revenge tonight?  It seems unlikely.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

How was Smackdown? I was watching Detective Conan instead. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Smart move Sami!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Alexa did the twisted bliss off Braun’s shoulders.  It looked decent I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Good for Goldust.  He doesn’t care about winning.  He just picked the hottest partner he could find.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

That promo didn’t match Braun’s character.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That promo didn’t match Braun’s character.


Don't like how silly they got Braun's promos on mixed tag match tourney but whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't like how silly they got Braun's promos on mixed tag match tourney but whatever.


I think it’s basically considered alternate universe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't like how silly they got Braun's promos on mixed tag match tourney but whatever.


This is also vintage WWE. I remember Kane and AJ Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

Braun is going all the way with Alexa.  Gonna tear it up it sounds like.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2018)

Hoping that Sami will maintain momentum if they'e going for a permanent splint here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is also vintage WWE. I remember Kane and AJ Lee.


Man WWE had AJ Lee bouncing around on like several dudes all within the same month at one point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Braun is going all the way with Alexa.  Gonna tear it up it sounds like.




I feel sorry for blake.


And Im actually watching the 205 tourny got my interest.


this a dope ass match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I love chickenshit Sami Zayn.  They need to put him up against monsters more often.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2018)

Look what Mick Foley had to say about Cum Dumpster Sasha Banks on his twitter.


I really don’t want to see Sasha try that dive again. Too many close calls. Time to take that item off the menu.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

Damn Rukia won the predictions

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2018)

This 205 match dope.

Sad af everyone left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 30, 2018)

Nah still here. Spud as GM is a good decision and this tournament looks dope AF


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2018)

Sounds like 205 is watchable again now that Enzo is outta there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm going to need this GIF moving forward guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2018)

And don't forget.  Mixed Match Challenge guys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah still here. Spud as GM is a good decision and this tournament looks dope AF


You were there too?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2018)

Legend said:


> You were there too?


Nah. Just watched 205 Live instead. Need a RAW/SD to happen in GA soon so I can go.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 


Becky corpsing.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2018)

Quote of the night beyond Shinsuke trolling AJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> Becky corpsing.


I luv her


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

Alexa is a decent wrestler.  And Sami is really good.  But I'm convinced that comedy wrestling is something they both excel at.

I will vote for Sami and Becky to be the team that gets a second chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2018)

Buddy Murphy got cucked so so hard. Alexa still probably the best Woman on the mic on the main roster and she's been improving in ring if her matches with Asuka and Charlotte are anything to go by.
Hoping Sami wins next week. Even though I doubt he'll beat Styles him getting a moment like this will be good for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm skipping nxt tomorrow night.  It's been a really long week of wrestling.  And I'm going to take a night off.

I did buy tickets to Elimination Chamber.  So I'm excited about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2018)

Yeah I'm beat


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2018)

The Strong vs Bate match was good for NXT


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm skipping nxt tomorrow night.  It's been a really long week of wrestling.  And I'm going to take a night off.
> 
> I did buy tickets to Elimination Chamber.  So I'm excited about that.


It will probably be recap show of takeover anyway.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Buddy Murphy got cucked so so hard. Alexa still probably the best Woman on the mic on the main roster and she's been improving in ring if her matches with Asuka and Charlotte are anything to go by.
> Hoping Sami wins next week. Even though I doubt he'll beat Styles him getting a moment like this will be good for him.


He never had a chance once she was paired up with Bruuuuan.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm skipping nxt tomorrow night.  It's been a really long week of wrestling.  And I'm going to take a night off.
> 
> I did buy tickets to Elimination Chamber.  So I'm excited about that.



Same. I'l probably only time in next week Mon. Also been watching too many videos. Laughed my ass off at Rock interviewing someone like Hogan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2018)

Fox just spent over $500 million on Thursday Night Football, which theoretically should take them out of UFC negotiations and possibly put them in line to bid on WWE.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2018)

My body is ready.

If that happens though goodnight smackdown .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> My body is ready.
> 
> If that happens though goodnight smackdown .


They'll move it to Fridays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2018)

What if Fox buys WWE?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2018)

Legend said:


> Quote of the night beyond Shinsuke trolling AJ



Alexa rode that like a real cowgirl


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They'll move it to Fridays


No more friday night smackdowns please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2018)

Ellsworth on getting a phone call from Carmella after being released: “She [Carmella] stayed on the phone with me until I was ready to get off. We text almost everyday”

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth on getting a phone call from Carmella after being released: “She [Carmella] stayed on the phone with me until I was ready to get off. We text almost everyday”



The Big Hog


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What if Fox buys WWE?



how would that affect our stocks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No more friday night smackdowns please.


Then kill off Smackdown? Cause thats how you kill it


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then kill off Smackdown? Cause thats how you kill it


Or just put it on tuesdays or thursdays on fox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Or just put it on tuesdays or thursdays on fox.


Thursdays are for football. Thats why drag cried about Smackdown being dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth on getting a phone call from Carmella after being released: “She [Carmella] stayed on the phone with me until I was ready to get off. We text almost everyday”


Dat Jimmy


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


>


got tired of being King of Kings , now he's King of Memes


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thursdays are for football. Thats why drag cried about Smackdown being dead


If it can't get tuesday or weds let it die because fuck going back to fridays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> If it can't get tuesday or weds let it die because fuck going back to fridays.



what about Saturday?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what about Saturday?


 sure go ahead. I wish we'd have weekly Saturday wrestling again anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> sure go ahead. I wish we'd have weekly Saturday wrestling again anyway.


Would be nice to have something to watch Saturdays, plus there's only competition during the fall


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2018)

I deserve reps for the next 3 posts


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2018)

Kuya said:


> how would that affect our stocks?



If Fox buys out the WWE, two things could possibly happen...

1) WWE becomes a privatized company under the Fox company and they buyout our shares for about 20-30% more than their current value (Yay!)
2) Our WWE stocks are converted to Fox stocks, so now we own stock in Fox instead(Potentially yay  )

Anyhow, anytime a company buys out another company you usually should expect to profit from it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)

Saw the spicy wings video with Sasha on Worldstar's website. I'm surprised that ghetto site still exist rofl and saw what someone said Sasha looks like to him. Shit slayed me,

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy for Ellsworth.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

I think the heel turn is working out for Sami.  He isn’t winning all that often.  But he’s in the main event every week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

Holy shit that luchador was bad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Saw the spicy wings video with Sasha on Worldstar's website. I'm surprised that ghetto site still exist rofl and saw what someone said Sasha looks like to him. Shit slayed me,





[S-A-F] said:


>



These men speak the truth.
I'm surprised that bitch didn't bring any kool aid or watermelon to eat with that chicken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2018)

Rofl you guys roastin on Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2018)

You guys are haters.  Smh.

I do notice though that Alexa seems to be prone to nosebleeds in her matches (probably since Sasha broke her nose so many times.)


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would be nice to have something to watch Saturdays, plus there's only competition during the fall



I think they also need to revisit how to make the show different from RAW if it ever moved. Brand split alone bit really convincing...and it makes the product feel very dry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think they also need to revisit how to make the show different from RAW if it ever moved. Brand split alone bit really convincing...and it makes the product feel very dry.


Nah Raw needs to be monday night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

Also Sasha stank fans got mad at me for asking her why she likes to botch careers


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Raw needs to be monday night.



Meant Smackdown. Like a different day but also more brand distinction.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Meant Smackdown. Like a different day but also more brand distinction.


Both shows need unique looking stages again exclusive to their brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Any pyro.  I miss the pyro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Both shows need unique looking stages again exclusive to their brand.



Very true- I think someone said once that it can only happen if they get rid of Dunn. Probably won't happen though since he helped Wrestlemania blah.



Rukia said:


> Any pyro.  I miss the pyro.



Haha I remember being to RAW as a kid and seeing Kane's old entrance. Smoke made me sneeze my ass off but it was epic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Seth Rollins is hurt.  And Jason Jordan's neck is more serious than they originally thought.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Meant Smackdown. Like a different day but also more brand distinction.


Oh ok that makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 1, 2018)

Our boys Almas and Gargano got them 5*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2018)

Meltzer lost his goddamn mind with those Rumble ratings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Our boys Almas and Gargano got them 5*



I still have yet to see that match 


Also much NJPW biasness I see


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2018)

Lazy shit Nakaboring can lay down on the mat for 50 minutes in a rumble with zero angles and get 4.25 stars, but the women pull off epic shit with a million callbacks and they still get rated a star less.

Remember when people said Meltzer hated women and was sexist?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

Damn David m shitted on the RR. I also think he could have given the women a higher rating.

The lesnar thing is kind of true though. His era might be coming to a decisive end this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lazy shit Nakaboring can lay down on the mat for 50 minutes in a rumble with zero angles and get 4.25 stars, but the women pull off epic shit with a million callbacks and they still get rated a star less.
> 
> Remember when people said Meltzer hated women and was sexist?




should be -6 for having dana brooke eliminate kairi sane


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

damn dave saying ronda signing was perfect for wwe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Nakamoron doesn't deserve four stars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



Time to bring back Hurricane full time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


The curse of Seth Rollins lives


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> should be -6 for having dana brooke eliminate kairi sane


Yea that was dumb . At least let her get eliminated by Lita


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2018)

At least Dave realized that Ember Moon is complete shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2018)

Just wished he realized Asuka was overrated as fuck though. Bitch needs to speak English or suck dick like Bliss.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just wished he realized Asuka was overrated as fuck though. Bitch needs to speak English or suck dick like Bliss.



Shut the hell up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Its shaping up to be like that one WM a few years ago where everyone was hurt. Lets just hope no one else gets hurt between now and mania.


----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Tfw xfl players have an off season but wwe workers don't


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

Damn poor Jason Jordan.

Also didn't even see rumors that Lesnar could be out after WM due to contract expiring. An exit kind of makes sense now actually...


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2018)

Jason Jordan could have main evented Wrestlemania!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just wished he realized Asuka was overrated as fuck though. Bitch needs to speak English or suck dick like Bliss.


Shut the fuck up Ruk...Dean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

*1/22 New York Manhattan Center (WWE Raw - 800 sellout): *Mustafa Ali b Lince Dorado, Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami DCOR Drew Gulak & Tony Nese, Akira Tozawa & Hideo Itami b Drew Gulak & Tony Nese, Bray Wyatt b Matt Hardy, Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson b Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson




LMAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn poor Jason Jordan.
> 
> Also didn't even see rumors that Lesnar could be out after WM due to contract expiring. An exit kind of makes sense now actually...



Actually whatever rumors you are reading are false.
Lesnar is signed till Summerslam and the speculation is we are getting Lesnar vs Lashley after Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

And no way Lesnar leaves. He gets paid millions to do nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2018)

Uproxx has a story and uses Melzter as a source, who said it's a possibility. After WM =/ immediately after. Melzter also responded a to a fan I think today and said White certainly sees it as something that could happen. Too tentative to tell but I would not be entirely shocked.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2018)

Will I never get BL vs BL??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Gargano vs Almas for the NXT title if Gargano loses he leaves NXT


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

After the match, Riddick refuses to help Tino up and heads to the back alone.
Ummm fuck is this Hunter


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Asuka is a better promo than Nakamura.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

These tapings lit af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Rukia I hate naka gimmick trash


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

LMMFAO!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Kairi Sane with the save!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

What happened with Kairi at the Rumble?  It seemed like she was arguing with the officials after her elimination.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Gargano vs Almas right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2018)

Gargano 205


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Just out of curiosity.  Did Gargano ever apologize to Ciampa for holding him back when they were a tag team??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2018)

Damn.  WWE doesn’t have the preview up yet for the next Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 1, 2018)

These NXT Tapings are fire.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

Absolution needs to help Alexa or Sasha win at Elimination Chamber.  They are completely dead in the water without Paige as a wrestler.  They need a new leader.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These NXT Tapings are fire.


Roderick Strong/Pete Dunne is underrated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

Motherfuckers in here willing to bury Ember moon but jizz over bad English Asuka . Damn NJPW hypocrites.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

Ember is equally bad as a promo.  Asuka has a much better character.  Asuka has a better entrance.  Ember has a better finisher.  Wrestling talent wise Asuka is a little better.

I'm not a big fan of either tbh.  On the main roster you don't get to be a special attraction.  And we have seen it with Asuka.  She can't do promos or storylines.  So she wrestles, and wrestles, and wrestles some more.  She has already beaten everyone on Raw.  She has blown through the roster.  In two years no one will care about her anymore.  And that's because there will be no fresh match ups.  Sorry.  But it's a fact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ember is equally bad as a promo.  Asuka has a much better character.  Asuka has a better entrance.  Ember has a better finisher.  Wrestling talent wise Asuka is a little better.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of either tbh.  On the main roster you don't get to be a special attraction.  And we have seen it with Asuka.  She can't do promos or storylines.  So she wrestles, and wrestles, and wrestles some more.  She has already beaten everyone on Raw.  She has blown through the roster.  In two years no one will care about her anymore.  And that's because there will be no fresh match ups.  Sorry.  But it's a fact.



First off she hasn't been around long enough. Secondly you're the guy who praises Jizz on his shoot promos so who cares.

Lastly, Asuka's promos do suck . She can barely speak English and therefore can't get her message across. Her in ring skills make up for that though .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2018)

lmao this would be awesome..ONE DAY .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2018)

Ember should become obsessed with the solar system and Asuka should just start making out with her opponents at the end of every match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2018)

Asuka needs to bully Bayley every week for no apparent reason and Bayley should never retaliate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)

Asuka needs to have a live sex celebration with me. That'd make her more of a draw than Ronda.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka needs to have a live sex celebration with me. That'd make her more of a draw than Ronda.


Asuka and Nakamura


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2018)

Is Blake on suicide watch?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2018)

lmao wtf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is Blake on suicide watch?


Jesus WWE NTRing the fuck out of Blake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao this would be awesome..ONE DAY .



Rey Mysterio looks too ripped for an old man.  


this is the live sex celebration that we need to see!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 2, 2018)

What a fucking loser. Who is happy to be on Main Event?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser. Who is happy to be on Main Event?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser. Who is happy to be on Main Event?


She just happy to be there. The kinda wrestler Vince respects the least!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka and Nakamura



Ain't nobody wanna see Nakamura just lay there for an hour again like he did in the Rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2018)

Maybe a heel turn might help? lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

So cringey


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2018)

And thus was the end of Titus father of the year push.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> And thus was the end of Titus father of the year push.


Least he's recovered from it


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2018)

Aw man that's even more awkward to watch now.


lmao Jim on how he would book Ronda. It's interesting but I think his plan would hurt most of the roster if she's beating them so quickly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

I have it on good authority that Alexa’s fiancé fucking despises the Mixed Match Challenge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2018)

This can't be real . 

I'm sure it's fake


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

I would let WWE do anything.  They have proven that they can deliver.  Check out the stock price!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

There will definitely be an Alexa-Bliss-on-a-pole match pretty soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have it on good authority that Alexa’s fiancé fucking despises the Mixed Match Challenge.


Not like he can do anything about it. 

Too bad wwe won't be dropping any f-bombs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 2, 2018)

Bayley shown more desire and passion in this skit than she ever has since her NXT Days. Maybe the demotion to Main Event has sparked something in her? Either that or Elias is just the GOAT motivator. I think its the latter. WWE should send the likes of Ambrose and Nakamura to Elias.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not like he can do anything about it.
> 
> 
> Too bad wwe won't be dropping any f-bombs.




Yes they will.

This is them going all out on Roman and Brock tbh.

It was so intense Brock gonna say "fuck you roman"


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley shown more desire and passion in this skit than she ever has since her NXT Days. Maybe the demotion to Main Event has sparked something in her? Either that or Elias is just the GOAT motivator. I think its the latter. WWE should send the likes of Ambrose and Nakamura to Elias.



Or it could be that this is just another thing Vince's claws are far away from.  Wrestlers can only do so much with Vince trying to micromanage everything on raw and smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Or it could be that this is just another thing Vince's claws are far away from.  Wrestlers can only do so much with Vince trying to micromanage everything on raw and smackdown.


Oh I know. I'm just making fun of Bayley and hyping up Elias for banter.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

I was just thinking about Ambrose.  I think Raw has improved since he got hurt.  He was just so dead in the water.  I was starting to cringe every time he came out.  Going away for a little while was the best thing for him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

I’m not convinced that Ronda can kick out of a Sparkle Splash.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2018)

> *NXT Title Match*
> 
> Aleister Black vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Black should win.
Baszler may win then set up a feud with Sane.
Unless its TM-61 the Undisputed Era should win.
Honestly no idea though I'm leaning more towards Cole.
Candice should win but you never know.
Dusty Classic I'm saying Sanity wins as a final farewell before being called up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

It sounds like a really good Takeover.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like a really good Takeover.


Yeah. Also where is EC3? Then again WWE may introduce him after Black wins to set him up v. Black.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I have the Rumble playing in the background.  And it just needs to be said.  Maria Menounos was an awful guest ring announcer.  Good lord!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#bangbailey[/HASHTAG].


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. Also where is EC3? Then again WWE may introduce him after Black wins to set him up v. Black.


Ricochet and EC3 could find a way onto the card.

Also they need to call up the Iconic Duo and the Authors of Pain. There is nothing left for them in nxt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Did you see the Mania Card?



> *WWE Universal Title Match*
> 
> Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

More meh about this card but it'll still be decent.
Reigns obv beats Lesnar and because he's Vince's fav, Lesnar will actually have to go 100%
If Nakamura is motivated this could be MOTN. I'm assuming Nakamura wins.
Nia should win then feud with either Rousey or an NXT callup. Though I could see Alexa retaining via cheating as I have 4 title changes down. We surely can't change every non-Tag title holder in 1 show right?
Asuka beats Charlotte IMO.
Braun should win. He's earned a title. Shame it couldn't be a Universal Title Match with Reigns as the two have mad chemistry.
Rousey and co. win. :/
Why is Taker still doing this? Cena wins LOL
No idea which Cruiserweight will win. My gut says Ali or Itami.
Rusev can win the Battle Royal.
And there is still room for the Tag Titles, US Title, and the likes of Orton, KO, Zayn, Rollins, etc...


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2018)

Just heard about the rumored match for Rousey today. not sure what ot make of it...can't see how that builds any of the talent. But it will definitely get the most attention.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Also WHAT THE FUCK happened with the Strowman/HHH payoff after HHH's shenanigans at Survivor Series.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes they will.
> 
> This is them going all out on Roman and Brock tbh.
> 
> It was so intense Brock gonna say "fuck you roman"


Isn't this shit pg? how are they gonna get away with saying fuck without the sponsors and parents getting butthurt?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2018)

Also agree with @LordTrollbias on AJ dropping the belt to Shinsuke. Shit they might even put AJ on RAW after that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Also agree with @LordTrollbias on AJ dropping the belt to Shinsuke. Shit they might even put AJ on RAW after that.


Honestly I fear they will. If they do SD will need someone big to compensate.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I fear they will. If they do SD will need someone big to compensate.



Yeah it will be interesting...they could get fucked hard. I think KO or Sami might be called back up again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

KO and AJ are Vince guys.  They could easily be on Raw during the next shakeup.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Ugh.  WWE posted a backstage rumble video of Sasha Banks and Vickie Guerrero.  Enough is enough.  The Sasha inspired by Eddie storyline really repulses me at this point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't this shit pg? how are they gonna get away with saying fuck without the sponsors and parents getting butthurt?


anything for roman bro



Lord Trollbias said:


> Also WHAT THE FUCK happened with the Strowman/HHH payoff after HHH's shenanigans at Survivor Series.


braun n ronda vs hhh n steph


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

and that's one of the best mania cards in years.


WWE has their "big" match in Roman vs Brock

Regardless of what anyone says they'll be glued to the TV for fucking Cena vs Taker no matter fucking what wrestling fans think they're slick.

Wrestling marks have their "big" match in aj vs naka

the media has their "big" match in ronda with rock or braun vs hhh n steph either way is perfect because rock being back makes mania card and media coverage 10 times huge or if braun is in it he gets the big rub media coverage considering hes already like the top guy whos over


There are actually single women mathes for the title and not 6 at once.




Like that alone is better than the last few years. if this dont make u happy u still waiting on stone cold vs the rock or some shit or u just never happy idk what to tell you man. this is a card that has something for everyone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

The final card will be worse than the rumored card.  Calling it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The final card will be worse than the rumored card.  Calling it.



what can u see happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> and that's one of the best mania cards in years.
> 
> 
> WWE has their "big" match in Roman vs Brock
> ...


not for me 

Mah boy Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not for me
> 
> Mah boy Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

I miss ambrose tbh.


He's going to have that momentum once hes back but you know its all on WWE to allow him to go with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what can u see happening


Well all the women will be added to the Raw women’s title match.

Rock/Ronda vs HHH/Stephanie will fall apart and Ronda will have a less exciting partner.

I mean tons of changes we couldn’t even prognosticate took place last year.

Shane will probably be the guest referee in an important match people really care about.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


he also was on the preshow last year so he's had no WM moments recently


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

Hope at least Samoa Joe gets better in time . Maybe add him to the IC title match if he's ready to go


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well all the women will be added to the Raw women’s title match.
> 
> Rock/Ronda vs HHH/Stephanie will fall apart and Ronda will have a less exciting partner.
> 
> ...



I mean all the matches WWE had planned last year actually happened. 
If you mean the matches the fans wanted to see didn't happen then yes but Vince actual matches all happened.


Braun not a less exciting partner tbh. I'd rather have that moment for him than just squashing miz for 2 mins.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Braun and Miz is the best match on the show if it happens imo.  But different people like different things I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It all started with that damn podcast
> 
> 
> Also seems like DB will be done with this company in a manner of a few months.
> ...


shame too because he wants to be in the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shame too because he wants to be in the WWE.



true but Vince knows this fucker is Roman's ultimate kryptonite. I know he also cares for the health and well being of DB but if he lets him, the fans are all gonna want him in the title chase 

Then again why not have him on Smackdown still and have AJ vs DB . 

Raw is big heavy weight champs, (lmao at Roman being heavy weight but ok)  and Smackdown is World champs 

You keep your biggest asset, and you find something to use for the fans to be happy.

In return you keep Roman where you want him too.

That's my thoughts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Miz, Balor, Rollins triple threat match on Raw was easily one of the best matches on Raw in 2017.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> true but Vince knows this fucker is Roman's ultimate kryptonite. I know he also cares for the health and well being of DB but if he lets him, the fans are all gonna want him in the title chase
> 
> Then again why not have him on Smackdown still and have AJ vs DB .
> 
> ...



Nah that's not the case. It's just all up to the WWE doctor.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Braun and Miz is the best match on the show if it happens imo.  But different people like different things I guess.


I'd rather see Miz/Bryan and have Braun fight for the world title or someone else but we know they wont let Bryan wrestle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Only miz match I wanna see is the bryan one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

@WhatADrag a couple of other Miz matches that were great off the top of my head.

2016 Extreme Rules IC title match.  Miz v KO v Sami v Cesaro.
2016 No Mercy. Ziggler v Miz


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag a couple of other Miz matches that were great off the top of my head.
> 
> 2016 Extreme Rules IC title match.  Miz v KO v Sami v Cesaro.
> 2016 No Mercy. Ziggler v Miz




so out of the 10 plus years hes been here we got one highly praised singles match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m sure there are a lot more.  Lots of fun ic matches on Raw and SD in the last two years.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

hey thats one more than some people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I just view things differently than WAD I guess.

Good matches on ppv are great.  But I watch Raw and SD every week.  That’s five hours of TV.  If the free tv is bad every week, but the PPV match is great; well, that doesn’t work for me.

I would rather get good free tv and a passable ppv match.  That’s a more appealing formula for me.  And the Miz epitomizes that formula.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

shut ur ass up i dont want no passable squash at mania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

The other thing is I don’t need 5 Star matches from Wrestlemania.  Pete Dunne, or Gargano, or Adam Cole deliver those matches the night before at Takeover.

What we got out of WWE last weekend from Philadelphia, the entire package.  Takeover, the Rumble, Raw, and Smackdown.  It was all perfect.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

HOWLING


thinking about putting you on ignore


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut ur ass up i dont want no passable squash at mania


Remember the Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki Wrestlemania Match last year?  I don’t remember it either.

But we got really good memorable television to build the feud.  So it was absolutely fucking worth it.  You either agree with that and view wrestling the same way that I do.  Or you disagree and you view wrestling through a different lens.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I just view things differently than WAD I guess.
> 
> Good matches on ppv are great.  But I watch Raw and SD every week.  That’s five hours of TV.  If the free tv is bad every week, but the PPV match is great; well, that doesn’t work for me.
> 
> I would rather get good free tv and a passable ppv match.  That’s a more appealing formula for me.  And the Miz epitomizes that formula.


tbh this sounds like how WCW did things. Gave away everything on the Nitros and then came PPV time they'd put on a shitshow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> HOWLING
> 
> 
> thinking about putting you on ignore


don’t worry WAD.  I will get you back for this.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Remember the Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki Wrestlemania Match last year?  I don’t remember it either.
> 
> But we got really good memorable television to build the feud.  So it was absolutely fucking worth it.  You either agree with that and view wrestling the same way that I do.  Or you disagree and you view wrestling through a different lens.


that match should not have even happened at WM tbh. felt like a waste of Cena. Why didn't they just do him and Taker then?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

That was Roman’s Match.

And honestly, Taker shouldn’t have wrestled anyone.  He was terrible.  He shouldn’t wrestle this year either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah that's not the case. It's just all up to the WWE doctor.


But if non WWE doctors are giving him the ok why isn't WWEs?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But if non WWE doctors are giving him the ok why isn't WWEs?



Its not all WWE doctors. It's the doctor that specifically deals with concussions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Remember the Miz/Maryse vs Cena/Nikki Wrestlemania Match last year?  I don’t remember it either.
> 
> But we got really good memorable television to build the feud.  So it was absolutely fucking worth it.  You either agree with that and view wrestling the same way that I do.  Or you disagree and you view wrestling through a different lens.




Or it could be just your opinion is fucking shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Like people talk about the HBK vs Taker series, Daniels matches at 30, Austin vs Bret, Austin vs Rock etc to this fucking day because everything fucking delivered not just the tv segments


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Nobody has even fucking talked about that cena and miz feud. I totally forgot they even had a feud until the 24


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 3, 2018)

Jizz is exactly where he should be. 

Midcard 4 life.

That WWE title reign he had in 2011 was a joke.

Not everyone is talented enough for the main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like people talk about the HBK vs Taker series, Daniels matches at 30, Austin vs Bret, Austin vs Rock etc to this fucking day because everything fucking delivered not just the tv segments


That stuff all took place in the past dude.  WWE has changed.  We aren’t going to get stuff like that anymore.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We aren’t going to get stuff like that anymore.



We're not going to get good stuff if motherfuckers like you want to push mediocre talent to main event status like Jizz.

At least this Mania we're guaranteed at least one 5 star performance in Styles/Nakamura 2.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Styles/Nakamura will be a disappointment.  I see no signs that Nakamura is the same guy that he was in Japan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Just give me this at Mania and I will be happy:


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 3, 2018)

Jizz had his chance at WM27 in one of the worse Mania title matches I ever watched and he shit the bed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Yeah, no denying that was bad.  Also no denying that he has gotten better.

I would rather watch him in a big match over Nakamoron any day of the week.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Naka vs Cena on SD with little time was ten times better then cena n nikki vs miz n mayrse at mania

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was Roman’s Match.
> 
> And honestly, Taker shouldn’t have wrestled anyone.  He was terrible.  He shouldn’t wrestle this year either.


Roman didn't need it tho. They should have done Taker/Cena years ago but they kept putting it off. Its too late now and if they were gonna do it last year was their best chance out of the last few years.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That stuff all took place in the past dude.  WWE has changed.  We aren’t going to get stuff like that anymore.


The Daniel Bryan shit was just a couple of years ago tho. lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The Daniel Bryan shit was just a couple of years ago tho. lmao


I know.  And two years have gone by and they haven’t even come close.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I hate how WWE is wasting Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> We're not going to get good stuff if motherfuckers like you want to push mediocre talent to main event status like Jizz.
> 
> At least this Mania we're guaranteed at least one 5 star performance in Styles/Nakamura 2.



How can AJ/Nakamura match be a 5* when half of their moves are banned 

Brutal moves and spots, chemistry and in-ring story telling and selling is what makes a match a 5*

Naka can’t do any of those because WWE is shit and caters to stupid kids and soccer moms 

At least in NxT the talent does have a bit of freedom to execute moves that they want to and get away with it.

When was the last time you ever saw a piledriver in a normal RAW or SD match?? 

Like 25yrs ago maybe? Don’t cite Tombstone as an example because thats the fakest piledriver variation move in the WWE unless Taker does the spinning and jumping Tombstone that ended HBK’s career then the move is complete shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven’t seen AJ do the brainbuster or the spiral tap in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

ROH is nuts if they think people want a streaming service from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2018)

The only way Nakamura will get five stars at Wrestlemania is if he wrestles five matches and you add all the stars together.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only way Nakamura will get five stars at Wrestlemania is if he wrestles five matches and you add all the stars together.


5 stages of hell gauntlet match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Jizz is exactly where he should be.
> 
> Midcard 4 life.
> 
> ...


This hurts cause its true


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only way Nakamura will get five stars at Wrestlemania is if he wrestles five matches and you add all the stars together.


This is fake news.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is fake news.


You are right.  He still wouldn't get five stars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Almas and Vega.  I think they can even go for midcard titles on the main roster.  But seriously.  Vega is the only one that should speak English.  She can pass the mic to Almas and he can speak Spanish to close the promos.

Do not deviate from that formula!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

@Jake CENA can you believe how much disrespect this company showed B Murphy this week??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are right.  He still wouldn't get five stars.


Yet you praise Miz matches.. Drag was right, you a goofy cat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

WWE uploaded the SHIELD's best (non-gimmick) match:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE uploaded the SHIELD's best (non-gimmick) match:


But their best was vs Evolution


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But their best was vs Evolution




I was there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But their best was vs Evolution


You're lucky the Ningen rating isn't applicable on this section. Also I said non-gimmick match (albeit in brackets) and that one was a No Hold's Barred.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Bray is facing Reigns in the Chamber Qualifying Match. Was really hoping he'd make it to the Chamber. Wonder if it'll be a fully clean loss or if Matt will distract Bray before he eats a Spear.
Guessing Reigns, and Rollins will be in the Chamber. No idea who the 6th would be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You're lucky the Ningen rating isn't applicable on this section. Also I said non-gimmick match (albeit in brackets) and that one was a No Hold's Barred.


They had two though. Both were good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I have been getting a lot of ningen ratings lately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Old 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2018)

The only people in the WWE capable of putting on a five star match at Mania are Roman, Cesaro and Nikki Bella.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They had two though. Both were good.


Oh yeah the Extreme Rules PPV one was a regular 3v3. Yeah both SHIELD/Evolution Matches were top tier. Honestly I miss the 3v3s. WWE, if smart could easily reunite Wyatt Family, call up Sanity, hype Balor Club up some much, when Dean is back reunite SHIELD and bring back the 3v3 wars. Plus you have factions like Undisputed Era in the wings on NXT too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Don’t forget the Miztourage.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t forget the Miztourage.


I can't take Axel and Dallas seriously enough for them to be considered a credible threat against other trios.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I want WWE to cancel the Andre the Giant Memorial.  That match doesn’t make anyone a bigger star.  It doesn’t catapult anyone.  An entertaining singles match is a better match to add to the card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2018)

The Miz can get anyone over. I bet he could even make Bayley credible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA can you believe how much disrespect this company showed B Murphy this week??



But Alexa and Braun look good together.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> But Alexa and Braun look good together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz can get anyone over. I bet he could even make Bayley credible.


Miz and Daniel Bryan should be the main event this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh yeah the Extreme Rules PPV one was a regular 3v3. Yeah both SHIELD/Evolution Matches were top tier. Honestly I miss the 3v3s. WWE, if smart could easily reunite Wyatt Family, call up Sanity, hype Balor Club up some much, when Dean is back reunite SHIELD and bring back the 3v3 wars. Plus you have factions like Undisputed Era in the wings on NXT too.



This is awesome


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> The Miz can put on a 5* match if he’s given a chance. He has accumulated a lot of wrestling moves that he stolen or copies from other main eventers. Miz can use all of those moves in a single match and he can also be allowed to no sell finishers and do near fall kickouts. Hell, Miz can even end the match clean and hit the skull crushing finale on the top rope.


I know you're trying to joke harder than Rukia and Ghost but this isn't even funny!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want WWE to cancel the Andre the Giant Memorial.  That match doesn’t make anyone a bigger star.  It doesn’t catapult anyone.  An entertaining singles match is a better match to add to the card.



Andre Memorial is just an excuse to get everyone on the card so they can get a WM paycheck.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Nashville got a damn good NXT show tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know you're trying to joke harder than Rukia and Ghost but this isn't even funny!


He's just happy to be here Maggle!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's just happy to be here Maggle!


Speaking of just happy to be there.  Zach Ryder.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate how WWE is wasting Kevin Owens.


Kevin Owens is the best actor in the entire company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

Hmm, now that I have the Network is there any original shows there worth watching besides reliving past years of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2018)

Vince kinda soured on KO after his poorly booked Universal and US title reigns(even tho that's vince's fault lmao) and his meh wrestlemania match last year with Jericho.

Oh and then KO had a series of meh matches with Styles so Vince probably thinks KO is a fat lazy piece of shit in the ring now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

Why did KO have the hiac main event with Shane if that’s true?  Why did Vince include himself in the storyline and instruct KO to headbutt him?

I will admit that there are some things we don’t know though.  Primarily, why did Kevin and Sami get sent home from the European tour??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince kinda soured on KO after his poorly booked Universal and US title reigns(even tho that's vince's fault lmao) and his meh wrestlemania match last year with Jericho.
> 
> Oh and then KO had a series of meh matches with Styles so Vince probably thinks KO is a fat lazy piece of shit in the ring now.


Vince let KO headbutt him and he and Zayn are still involved in the WWE Title picture as well as a psuedo-feud with Shane and possibly Bryan. He hasn't soured on him one bit. If anything I'd say KO is one of the guys with the highest stock in Vince's eyes atm.
And honestly the European tour thing, while it may have gotten them some heat, has died down and things are back to normal with him. I'd bet that KO will be WWE Champion before the year ends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know you're trying to joke harder than Rukia and Ghost but this isn't even funny!



What?? Who said i was joking. Miz has copied a lot of moves from the figure four, yes kicks, bicycle knee, etc. He can use all of those to put on a good match. And no one in the entire roster right now is as good as him on the mic


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

I’ll be honest.  There are about 10 regulars in this thread.  After all this time, I really don’t know anything about you guys.  For instance.  I have no idea which wrestlers you like and which wrestlers you dislike.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> What?? Who said i was joking. Miz has copied a lot of moves from the figure four, yes kicks, bicycle knee, etc. He can use all of those to put on a good match. And no one in the entire roster right now is as good as him on the mic



Hmm, I don't know if Miz can put on an exceptional match but he is taking this point of his career with a passion.  I mean he's probably still wrestling with a chip on his shoulder after being booked at a PPV pre show with the audience not even coming into the building.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I don't know if Miz can put on an exceptional match but he is taking this point of his career with a passion.  I mean he's probably still wrestling with a chip on his shoulder after being booked at a PPV pre show with the audience not even coming into the building.



Miz won awards and shit. No one can deny his progress and talents anymore. If he could get just one chance to prove everyone wrong. That’s all he needs.

He doesn’t even need the Miztourage to win, he can definitely win clean and put on a 5* match. Just don’t let him wrestle against Braun or any other 300lbs wrestler and he’ll be all good.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

BEGITA-SAMA DEFEATED AND SOLO’D A GOD!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

MIz needs to take some time off.  He’s like the hardest working guy in the entire company.  Full time wrestler.  Shoots a movie.  Travels overseas for a USO Tour.

I hope he gets some paternity leave when his daughter is born.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> MIz needs to take some time off.  He’s like the hardest working guy in the entire company.  Full time wrestler.  Shoots a movie.  Travels overseas for a USO Tour.
> 
> I hope he gets some paternity leave when his daughter is born.



I agree. Make a him a WWE champ and have his promos broadcasted live via satellite!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince kinda soured on KO after his poorly booked Universal and US title reigns(even tho that's vince's fault lmao) and his meh wrestlemania match last year with Jericho.
> 
> Oh and then KO had a series of meh matches with Styles so Vince probably thinks KO is a fat lazy piece of shit in the ring now.



Nah if that was the case he wouldn't have allowed KO to head butt him and frog splash him last year.


KO did seem off last year tho.

Don't think Vince feels that way. What really happened to me is they had big plans for KO/Sami but now somehow its about Shane/Bryan and the end result will be Bryan won't return and ko/sami will be in the battle royal so the entire last 6 months of sd will be pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

I agree that he was off in 2017. KO was much better in 2016.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I agree that he was off in 2017. KO was much better in 2016.


I'd feel off too if I was booked as a more cowardly heel, especially when I've already proved the last year I don't need to be cowardly to be an effective heel, for most of my main title run then made to drop the belt to a guy that can't even go 5 minutes without gassing himself out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Rosemary got hurt pretty bad tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2018)

lol just seeing reports also that Kane is actually hurt too .

Everyone in the comments obsessing over his age.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

Who isn't hurt nowadays?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah if that was the case he wouldn't have allowed KO to head butt him and frog splash him last year.
> 
> 
> KO did seem off last year tho.
> ...


Good point. maybe its just wwe booking being all over the place as usual and Owens felt kinda burnt from the bullshit so he was performing less than usual all year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Disaster in the making



Especially with Mandy and Sonya in this shit lmao them bitches still don't know how to work a singles match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Mandy Rose and Sonya shouldn’t be in that match.  Bayley probably shouldn’t be either.

You just had this really successful Rumble match.  With a lot of returns.  And some of the women that returned looked really good.  WWE should call Trish, Brie, Nikki, and Beth Phoenix.  Offer them spots.  See if they are interested,  call up Nikki Cross if you have to.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

well fuck i forgot to get hot wings for today


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

The crowd will be dead during the women’s elimination chamber match.  They barely care about any of the women involved in the match.  And cage matches, Elimination chamber especially.. are terrible viewing experiences for the live crowd.  (You can’t see shit!)


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

I predict the match will be good once Sonya and Mandy are out and its the last 15 mins or so but I can't imagine it being interesting in anyway that the mens is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Well, it’s probably too much Elimination Chamber for one night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

I agree on Absolution.  I hope Rose and Nia are the first two and Rose just gets squashed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

People saying its supposed to be nia vs alexa at mania. How the fuck is Alexa supposed to retain in this match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

It could be her mandatory rematch at Wrestlemania.

She might get “lucky” and be one of the last women to come out of a pod?  That would help.  Maybe she is going to take over as a the new leader of Absolution?  I don’t know.  She really only needs help eliminating Nia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Big Daddy Meltzer said the OG Takeover main event for Mania weekend was supposed to be Lars vs. Almas, but Lars has disappeared. Not at the tapings, house shows, or Performance Center and even went dark on Twitter. Big Money Meltzer asked around and got no answers.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Wonder if he got a coke problem like Dream did.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Big Daddy Meltzer said the OG Takeover main event for Mania weekend was supposed to be Lars vs. Almas, but Lars has disappeared. Not at the tapings, house shows, or Performance Center and even went dark on Twitter. Big Money Meltzer asked around and got no answers.


I forgot all about that dude. Looked like they were going to steadily push him but then he just up and disappeared outta nowhere.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

They don’t need him.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> People saying its supposed to be nia vs alexa at mania. How the fuck is Alexa supposed to retain in this match



Her new boyfriend Braun will save her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

Outside of the backstage segments which were basically the highlights, mixed match challenge sucks. Not surprised it got such a huge dip in viewership after the first week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> well fuck i forgot to get hot wings for today


I just realized today is the super bowl. rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

The viewership has been down every week


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The viewership has been down every week


Viewership increased this week.

The initial viewership is down.  I think the initial viewership will continue to decrease.  There is no reason to watch live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

And overall viewership will definitely decrease next week.  No one wants to see Mandy and Goldust.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2018)

Hahaa you just made me remember King's reaction to Goldust at the RR. "GOLDUST?!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Power rankings:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2018)

Book at around :45 in that video, "*horse sound* The horse is here"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Awesome promo!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Emma wrestled her first indie match last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

top 1 sd moment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

What a shitty thread name.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

This makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2018)

Maybe Bray and Balor can rekindle their Demon vs Transgender match.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Graves needs to hire some private security. It sounds like Booker T wants to kick his ass bad!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

wwe really tryin to set up corey/booker at WM? smh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe really tryin to set up corey/booker at WM? smh


Smh.  You guys that are afraid of getting worked are ridiculous.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Awesome promo!


Mean Gene over there about to lose his shit. LMFao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smh.  You guys that are afraid of getting worked are ridiculous.


Everything is a work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe Bray and Balor can rekindle their Demon vs Transgender match.



wish Miz would rekindle his ass back to reality tv shows and stay away from wrestling


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wish Miz would rekindle his ass back to reality tv shows and stay away from wrestling


Don’t say things you don’t mean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t say things you don’t mean.


Oh I do. Overrated shoot wrestler who can't cut a universe promo so he has to cry about getting shoot on real life issues while no other heels need to rely on cheap shit like that.

Joe and Jason Jordan shit on his terrible heelness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe is a different kind of heel.  And he’s really good.  But it’s hard to do anything with him when he’s hurt all the time.

Jordan sort of accidentally became a heel.  And he sort of broke his neck.

These are really bad examples dude.  Hopefully you are trolling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Tom Brady >>>>> Roman Reigns


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2018)

I can’t remember this guy who actually fakes being injured and shit to stay away from tv but still get paid. Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe is a different kind of heel.  And he’s really good.  But it’s hard to do anything with him when he’s hurt all the time.
> 
> Jordan sort of accidentally became a heel.  And he sort of broke his neck.
> 
> These are really bad examples dude.  Hopefully you are trolling.


Yeah they're called actual heels.

They stick to the universe they're in while Jizz continues to just scoop up dirt sheets and get cheered


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t remember this guy who actually fakes being injured and shit to stay away from tv but still get paid. Lol


see? It's not even clever. 

Nice try  Roman Reigns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t remember this guy who actually fakes being injured and shit to stay away from tv but still get paid. Lol


Sounds like a WCW guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe need to stop getting hurt or he's gonna end up not getting pushes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2018)

Vince likes durable guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Joe need to stop getting hurt or he's gonna end up not getting pushes.



Tell that to Roman. He's been injured twice and been caught failing a test.


If Vince likes Joe, he'll get a push anyways


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tell that to Roman. He's been injured twice and been caught failing a test.
> 
> 
> If Vince likes Joe, he'll get a push anyways


The BIG DOGGO got hurt like once in late 2014 and again like late 2017? meanwhile Joe get hurt every year!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe needs to stay off that damn rope.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe's been injured twice on the main roster and one of them was for less than a month. He'll be fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe's been injured twice on the main roster and one of them was for less than a month. He'll be fine.


His karma for hitting below the belt on Ambrose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> His karma for hitting below the belt on Ambrose


Not his fault for speaking the truth. Though in all honesty Ambrose will be fine too plus I think time off will be good for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not his fault for speaking the truth. Though in all honesty Ambrose will be fine too plus I think time off will be good for him.


He already got shat on by Austin , no need for this to continue


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He already got shat on by Austin , no need for this to continue


He just needs to come back and beat the shit out of Seth or Roman with a chair and people will forget all about the podcast debacle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He just needs to come back and beat the shit out of Seth or Roman with a chair and people will forget all about the podcast debacle.



I kinda hope he does it to Roman when he wins the title 

He really needs to get super heel heat to recover from that debacle


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe is a heel for being fat and injured all the time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tell that to Roman. He's been injured twice and been caught failing a test.
> 
> 
> If Vince likes Joe, he'll get a push anyways



Roman had a hernia and got sick from Fat Wyatt or whoever spread that illness.
And then of course he failed that one test.

But that doesn't make him injury prone.

It seems like Joe been hurt after or before every big moment for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman had a hernia and got sick from Fat Wyatt or whoever spread that illness.
> And then of course he failed that one test.
> 
> But that doesn't make him injury prone.
> ...


don't you remember the first year that they went solo. Roman was out for a few months and Dean and Seth had to carry his part since he was out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman had a hernia and got sick from Fat Wyatt or whoever spread that illness.
> And then of course he failed that one test.
> 
> But that doesn't make him injury prone.
> ...



They also had Dean vs HHH cause Roman's nose needed some surgery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't you remember the first year that they went solo. Roman was out for a few months and Dean and Seth had to carry his part since he was out?


That's when he had to get the hernia removed.
That's literally the only time you considered him "hurt".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That's when he had to get the hernia removed.
> That's literally the only time you considered him "hurt".



yeah but he's been consistently out for one reason or another.

may not be injury per se but he still hasn't been reliable to be there


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah but he's been consistently out for one reason or another.
> 
> may not be injury per se but he still hasn't been reliable to be there



He's reliable to be there. All of these incidents are spread out through Roman's career.
Joe's been injured on the main roster a few times under a year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

Rob vs Hinder  at WM book it Vince!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's reliable to be there. All of these incidents are spread out through Roman's career.
> Joe's been injured on the main roster a few times under a year.


well as you just stated he's only been in the main roster for a year. If it was longer then yeah I can see the worrisome trend


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2018)

Joe gets immediately injured whenever they decide they have plans for him, which is a bad look.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2018)

True I guess I"m just defending Joe cause I feel that it's not yet that many but I hope Vince doesn't give up on him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

Fat Joe needs to lose weight. Like 50lbs less 

His knees can’t carry all that excess weight lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Its literally always before Joe is about to get a feud going too. Like Drag said he need to lose some weight or figure out why he keeps getting hurt before pushes. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Or maybe its because Joe older now and his body can't handle all that weight and because  he wasted most of his youth in TNA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason Jordan needs neck surgery that will keep him out for 9-12 months.
He has spinal stenosis the same injury that ended Austins and Edge career.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

He should retire like Paige.  Not worth risking neck problems for life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

im sad about this news.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

What they were doing with him was finally starting to work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Seth a curse.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jason Jordan needs neck surgery that will keep him out for 9-12 months.
> He has spinal stenosis the same injury that ended Austins and Edge career.



Seth Rollins future HoF


But kidding aside, Jason doesn’t deserve this. He’s too young and with much potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Please don't have Seth Rollins come out tonight to confront the Bar.  Anything but that!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jason Jordan needs neck surgery that will keep him out for 9-12 months.
> He has spinal stenosis the same injury that ended Austins and Edge career.



Man, that sucks.

...btw, did you hear that Sheamus has neck problems too?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

What can they do to overcome all of the injuries?

Everyone definitely needs to be on the DDP program.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

Season break. That’s the only answer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, that sucks.
> 
> ...btw, did you hear that Sheamus has neck problems too?



Yeah makes me sad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Big Raw tonight.  The Road to Wrestlemania rolls on..

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

This is why Cena and Orton takes these breaks tho. And it helps them out in the long run to last in the E longer.


Like can you blame guys like Lesnar doing the way he does it or Punk for leaving for putting him with bullshit n being injured all the time?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

This is one of the main things the Miz has going for him tbh.  The crowd can get behind his matches even though he works a low risk low degree of difficulty match.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

I actually like Miz and he should be praised for never ever being hurt after such a lengthy career.

I just don't think he should be main event level if hes just going to remain a cheater and run all the time. It's time for him to evolve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Damn I was starting to like Jordan too.  

Keep everyone away from Seth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Props to Cody Rhodes from going from total geek to main event status.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

God fucking damn it

Cody vs Omega with Tanahashi and Kota on the ROH card the same night as NXT Take over New Orleans 

I don't know which one I'm a watch live,

It's predicted both shows will be sold out too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Kane hasn't had a single major injury in 20 years and everyone says he's the wrestler easiest to work with. This is why he's still a main eventer.

Meanwhile back in the day, Vince was going to fire Jericho when he first got to WWE because he was injuring people left and right by being sloppy af and made him feud with X-Pac to teach him how to wrestle WWE style.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Kane's still a main eventer because Vince loves him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Because Kane is a safe worker, not a vanilla midget and a Yes man that never bitches about his spot. He's kind of like Mark Henry, who put up with all the stupid shit and eventually his patience paid off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Or it could just be Kane is one of Vince's successful creations that he still loves to use.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

That image offends me, but I don't know why.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I actually like Miz and he should be praised for never ever being hurt after such a lengthy career.
> 
> I just don't think he should be main event level if hes just going to remain a cheater and run all the time. It's time for him to evolve.



Lol. If Miz wins clean all the time, then he won't be considered heel anymore and will be more over than all the faces


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God fucking damn it
> 
> Cody vs Omega with Tanahashi and Kota on the ROH card the same night as NXT Take over New Orleans
> 
> ...



American Nightmare is such a shit gimmick. Bring back Stardust!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> American Nightmare is such a shit gimmick. Bring back Stardust!




Sorry troll cena. He's a main eventer now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sorry troll cena. He's a main eventer now.



doesn't matter. cody still a jobber. he still hasn't put on a 3.5* match in his long ass career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> doesn't matter. cody still a jobber. he still hasn't put on a 3.5* match in his long ass career.



his match vs Kota at WK was pretty damn good.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Cody won't come back and be a big star.  It will never happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> his match vs Kota at WK was pretty damn good.



i disagree. it was mediocre at best. kota was pretty bored and cant pull out any of his other moves.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

Stardust had a lot of potential. i really don't understand why Vince didn't give Cody a title shot. everything about Stardust was perfect, the look, the entrance, that fucking music was absolutely great! Stardust character was terrific on the mic too. All those chatter about reaching out for the stars and galaxies never happened and the gimmick died out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Feb 5, 2018)

Lmao wyatt vs reigns tonight. should just start calling the former the jobber of worlds


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2018)

teddy said:


> Lmao wyatt vs reigns tonight. should just start calling the former the jobber of worlds



Get ready for a random run in or interruption .

lmao just seeing Corey's response to Booker. Honestly at least Booker was funny...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Wyatt will win.  Calling it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

Fat Wyatt will win via DQ 

Woken Matt will fuck it up lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Du Rag Vince will be the last member.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2018)

I miss Brother Nero


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Down over $22k on the stock market today. Ouch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Shorted the SP500 today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Jason Jordan is wrestling tonight????


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't know whats going on. He didn't wrestle at all during the Rumble and he's not actually wrestling at house shows either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

I bet it's going to be an injury angle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Jinder got payback on Gronk.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Tyler Bate has backstage heat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag @Rukia 

In regard to the comments about Jason Jordan last page it seems like his injury is looking to be a lot more serious than first thought neck injury.  Likely needs surgury and could be out for a year.  Jordan really is an Angle now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tyler Bate has backstage heat.



Seems like it's not even his fault though.  He was already supposed to be doing things with british wrestling promotions and WWE called him at the last moment demanding he did stuff for them.  Wasn't really something he could just up and do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Bate prioritizing his vanilla midget fetish cults over the number one company in the planet. smh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bate prioritizing his vanilla midget fetish cults over the number one company in the planet. smh


They have done a good job jobbing him out in retaliation.  Enzo even beat him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

damn i slept good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss collection is lit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Alexa first match with Alicia Fox is better than I expected.  I think Alexa caught her hard with the knees.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

It seems like Alexa fell off because WWE made her on purpose. 
She doesn't do anything and its all on booking fault.
I don't even remember when she defended the title.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It seems like Alexa fell off because WWE made her on purpose.
> She doesn't do anything and its all on booking fault.
> I don't even remember when she defended the title.


I blame Asuka.  Getting over Asuka is the priority right now.  And Asuka has to wrestle.  She can't cut promos or be in backstage segments.  And so she has wrestled and beaten Alexa, Nia, Sasha, and tonight Bayley in the last 6 weeks.

And poor Alexa has been an afterthought.  The last televised title event that I can remember was against Mickie James.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I blame Asuka.  Getting over Asuka is the priority right now.  And Asuka has to wrestle.  She can't cut promos or be in backstage segments.  And so she has wrestled and beaten Alexa, Nia, Sasha, and tonight Bayley in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> And poor Alexa has been an afterthought.  The last televised title event that I can remember was against Mickie James.



of course you blame asuka.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, I guess I should say that I blame creative.

Tbf.  Some things have fallen apart.

Absolution was actually the priority for about a month in there.  They just kept beating Sasha, Bayley, and Mickie every week.  And then Paige was hurt and that tv time was wasted.

WWE looked like they were doing something with Enzo, Nia, and Alexa.  And then Enzo was fired.  So that idea died immediately too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

It's all creative fault. She hasn't defended the title anywhere since October 30t.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's all creative fault. She hasn't defended the title anywhere since October 30t.


She has defended on the house show circuit.  Just as an FYI.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She has defended on the house show circuit.  Just as an FYI.


Damn when?

Then have her ass defend it to bayley. Bayley can lose and no one will care god damn it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

As far as I know.

There was one weekend that had her beat Mickie and Bayley in triple threat matches.  And she beat Sasha in a couple of singles matches.

But she's usually eating the pin as Nia's tag partner.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Stiff NXT match between Alexa and Sasha. Looks like there is a little bit of shooting going on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm surprised Alexa helping Blake and Murphy made the cut.

I was expecting the WWE to delete all Enzo Amore highlights from the network.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

so Matt screws Bray, Bray screws Matt.




so damn predictable


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I always like when a match kicks off Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

damn actually starting the show off with a match is nice for a change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Bray is taking this.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Corey looks scared.

Book has him shook.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2018)

So looking at how everyone gets injured around Seth and how Vince wants seth to be a victim of betrayal as Karma for his shield betrayal.  It basically leaves just one person left to do it and we know unfortunately Vince won't go down that route.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Bray got some nerve calling people failures tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Coach is killing me with his commentary already guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Sasha is so unprofessional.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So looking at how everyone gets injured around Seth and how Vince wants seth to be a victim of betrayal as Karma for his shield betrayal.  It basically leaves just one person left to do it and we know unfortunately Vince won't go down that route.


or Dean costs both Seth and Roman at Mania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Only women do the “let’s go Roman” chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Apologies for the lateness but was playing MH:W.  So Baby Gurl vs Wyatt for a spot in the chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

crowd chanting Let's go Bray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Fuck you commentary using those rivalries to describe this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Jesus Corey.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Shut the fuck up with these comic analogies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Wyatt/Hardy feud still going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

not even a fucking spear  

Jesus fuck  Matt Hardy more over than Roman Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

Mandy so damn fine 


also loooool Elias gonna get the pin from either Strowman or Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Coach is fire on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

Booker T is fired huh?

Damn Graves you a bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

jesus crowd is so dead. So is my excitement for Mania.

Rounda pussey and Roman make it almost unwatchable.


You add Jizz into that factor and holy shit is it the worst Mania ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

damn i forgot karl anderson can wrestle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> quit shit posting.


you're the one shit posting. You know this is the worst mania ever.

Not a single popular babyface , all corporate choices . Plus I'm betting the Ronda match goes above the women's titles.


Just watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Hmm, so Asuka vs Bayley tonight.   And Banks still hung over on the loss.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're the one shit posting. You know this is the worst mania ever.
> 
> Not a single popular babyface , all corporate choices . Plus I'm betting the Ronda match goes above the women's titles.
> 
> ...


looking like the best mania since 30

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

So a fracture in Team "We are into beta men."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> looking like the best mania since 30


this is Rukia level shit posting

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Someone needs to fucking teach Sasha how to look at a monitor.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Mania is going to be awesome this year!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

we need sasha vs bayley instead of nia vs alexa tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Drake Maverick will forever be known as the man that was pinned by a child still in diapers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

spud a good speaker


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Booker T is fired huh?
> 
> Damn Graves you a bitch



Yeah it's sad they couldn't get along. I thought it was okay because they both have unique personalities and make the commentary interesting. Corey felt entirely different I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

Seeing Spud there reminds me that TNA/Impact still hemorrhaging talent.  Hell they just let go some of their greener talent this past week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

The commentators are just blabbing on and on tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

I can't wait for Sasha to try to stiff TRUE QUEEN Ronda.

Ronda will kill that Midnight Baboon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> we need sasha vs bayley instead of nia vs alexa tho


Put the belt on heel Sasha at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I ain't the one hyping a shitty mania that has no actual storyline consequence and is all about flippy shit and supposed 'celebrities' who haven't done jack shit to earn a spot at Mania.



whats flippy shit about it?

I thought it was corporate choices?


stick to one troll argument bud


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Finger poke of doom tomorrow night.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

I just want to see Styles/Nakamura 2.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

So no qualifier matches for the women's elimination chamber then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

What?  No Nia?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

Bliss speaking the truth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2018)

So sexism card being played here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

Alexa Bliss is a Femanazi now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> whats flippy shit about it?
> 
> I thought it was corporate choices?
> 
> ...


flippy shit matches are corporate. Now they don't have to make any storylines actually be worthwhile cause they can just throw moves in matches at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

she's not wrong about Brock though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

if this was shane he'd put himself in that womens ec match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty sure all those matches people know are coming will be announced.


yeah after they do the storylines they just don't randomly announce matches for no reason like you're claiming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah after they do the storylines they just don't randomly announce matches for no reason like you're claiming



what storylines? The ones that are gonna be rushed within a month 

dude you shit on marks yet you're acting like one over a Mania that has nothing interesting to offer. It's all just normal matches with no long builds, and no actual fun in it.

I gotta say  I actually miss the Attitude era now


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

Best thing about Bayley?

Her nice round ass.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Best thing about Bayley?
> 
> Her nice round ass.



id eat it


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> First off the ending is obvious to brock vs Roman so booooring
> 
> 
> AJ vs Naka is not going down like NJPW. It's WWE so honestly people might be setting themselves up for failure
> ...


Reported

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Reported



Dude I say this as a warning. It's possible this Mania won't live up to what you want.

I get this bad feeling


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude I say this as a warning. It's possible this Mania won't live up to what you want.
> 
> I get this bad feeling


Nah sounds like just want to be negative.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

This is a good match.  I just can't buy Bayley actually winning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah sounds like just want to be negative.



If it was like that then I'd probably give up on my hate for this Mania.


I am not 

But I'll let you enjoy it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2018)

Still not getting Graves basically siding with Bailey in regards to her and Sasha, I mean only few months back he despised Bailey.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If it was like that then I'd probably give up on my hate for this Mania.
> 
> 
> I am not
> ...




shut ur ass up nobody tryna read ur shit opinions at least rukia has quality opinions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

The problem tonight is that the matches have had obvious results.  Bray/Roman and Asuka/Bayley.  Smh.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

My opinion is gospel


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

@WhatADrag going back to our discussion yesterday.  The Miz should be able to win this match clean.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

The only elimination chamber qualifier thatwas questionable was Cena/Balor


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The problem tonight is that the matches have had obvious results.  Bray/Roman and Asuka/Bayley.  Smh.



not a bad raw so far. its predictable but being predictable isn't bad all the time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag going back to our discussion yesterday.  The Miz should be able to win this match clean.


Yep


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

Miz/Heyman promos would be gold

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Miz/Brock!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

Secretary Brooke


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

WWE worked really hard to try to mute the crowd during that speech from the Miz.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Best thing about Bayley?
> 
> Her nice round ass.


Was gonna say earlier during the match I'd put a paper bag over Bayley and pound that round booty harder than the punch Braun took from Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was gonna say earlier during the match I'd put a paper bag over Bayley and pound that round booty harder than the punch Braun took from Brock.


Doggy Style, grab her by that ponytail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut ur ass up nobody tryna read ur shit opinions at least rukia has quality opinions




all right . I'll shut up.


It was time to give up wrestling anyways.

Laters .


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

nah bayley is that cute ugly u wanna smash after a few drinks.
Like shes the shy type and ur drunk confidence makes her give it up when in reality she was never on your radar but shes always liked u


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all right . I'll shut up.
> 
> 
> It was time to give up wrestling anyways.
> ...


See you tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I actually thought Apollo was going to win for a second.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

If Miz could do that with more often it wouldn't be a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Jordan no


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

That was clean WAD.  He outsmarted Apollo.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Doggy Style, grab her by that ponytail


crack that booty open like a cold one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm so tired of The Bar vs Seth Rollins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm so tired of The Bar vs Seth Rollins.




if everyone keep getting hurt this gonna be his mania opponents


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Roman already wrestled Bray.  Is Raw really this shorthanded?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

okada and resident evil lady chillen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

Jojo looking fine and thick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Jojo looking fine and thick.




She looking preggo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't jump on the Jojo bandwagon guys.  I liked her since day one.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Cesaro is a heel for life because of his teeth.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

JoJo's bizarre thiccness.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Jojo is #1 on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Why did Jason Jordan come out?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

i find it weird how some wrestlers gotta retire quick n some never get hurt at all

like paige and jj got serious injuries at such a young age.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't understand why Jordan is involved in this storyline if he's hurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

this is great if jordan is wrestling


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this is great if jordan is wrestling


Too early to make any sort of assumptions about him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

Jordan is done.

Why is Shemus still wrestling?


WhatADrag said:


> She looking preggo


Bray Wyatt marking his terf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't find Mandy Rose attractive.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Mandy is hot.  But I do like 4-5 girls on the roster more than her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Why they roasting JJ jfc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

No I agree.  Sheamus needs time off and maybe a full retirement.  I don't approve of what the WWE is doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> okada and resident evil lady chillen


Da Rainmaker


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Honestly, Jordan came off as sympathetic for the first time ever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

When did she become the irresistible force?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I hope Cena wins tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

she really said empress of yesterday
and like 10 fans said
ohhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

I love that the Undisputed Era throws gang signs.  Seems like a departure from the PG Era.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

Its been waaay too long since I've had a mickie james wardsrobe malfunction. 

I need one tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

*WWE is having a Latin American tournament this summer *


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2018)

wwe trash for never letting mickie wrestle in skirts again.  ima go jack off now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

dave did say women will get more focus since ronda is signed seems like it since they actually doing storyline shit n single matches


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Alexa helping Mickie escape is actually pretty funny.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

- the tournament will consist of individuals from countries including Mexico, Argentina, Peru, Chile, Brazil, and more. The report further states that the tournament itself will be produced by current NXT General Manager William Regal and will be held in Chile, and that it will take place sometime before the end of August.

As of the initial report, there is no word on exactly what the winner of the tournament would receive, such as a new championship or a full-time NXT contract.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

So a lucha tournament?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Finn Balor will qualify next week.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2018)

a bunch of spot monkeys


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Elias is over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

The reason Mickie is forced to wrestle in pants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Smart move by Elias.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2018)

Mickie got a roast beef sandwich down there. Her kid probably just walked out and sat down when he was born like Katakuri did with Big Mom.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mickie got a roast beef sandwich down there. Her kid probably just walked out and sat down when he was born like Katakuri did with Big Mom.




I do like Arby's.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Braun isn't going to win.  You want it to be a mystery when he will enter the chamber.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2018)

Elias won, I actually didn't see that coming.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

Braun needs to be universal champion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Miz is in trouble guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2018)

i cant breathe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2018)

Coach made me miss Booker T tonight.

Booker T was entertaining!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Good Raw.  WWE on a roll right now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Time to end the Angle GM experiment.  He is tongue-tied way too often.  And when a female wrestler is able to rattle you.. it’s time to go.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2018)

Nah Kurt a legend for all these GIFs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Kurt does do a good job looking befuddled.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Braun + Alexa vs Brock + Sable at Summerslam.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Time to end the Angle GM experiment.  He is tongue-tied way too often.  And when a female wrestler is able to rattle you.. it’s time to go.



I think he' going to stay. They would have set up an angle where he makes an exit by now if that were going to happen I think. DB and Shane looks a little more unstable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2018)

Also Alexis is a dumbass talking about Brock since she herself hasn't defended the belt since Oct.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2018)

I’m happy for Elias. I hope he gets the momentum going and have him win his first championship.

Btw, is Alexa and Braun a face now??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Also Alexis is a dumbass talking about Brock since she herself hasn't defended the belt since Oct.


She’s right.  She doesn’t make the matches.  WWE gave Absolution the women’s match every week for like 5 weeks because they were trying to push Paige.  Now they are making sure Asuka gets a singles match every week before she moves to Smackdown.  WWE has let Alexa down.  I’m glad she got to fire back on Angle when he brought up that BS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s right.  She doesn’t make the matches.  WWE gave Absolution the women’s match every week for like 5 weeks because they were trying to push Paige.  Now they are making sure Asuka gets a singles match every week before she moves to Smackdown.  WWE has let Alexa down.  I’m glad she got to fire back on Angle when he brought up that BS.


I mean I get her point but at the same time she can't exactly apply that logic to criticize Brock. WWE can make Brock defend the title more, which they don't, so the fault is on them not Brock and if he refuses to defend it they could just strip it from him, again they're fault not his.
So really management are dumbasses who don't make their main champions defend as much as they should.
Also I've seen people on social media bring up the 30 day rule. I'm pretty sure it means if the champion is ABLE to defend the belt within 30 days not if the champion actually has defended it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kurt does do a good job looking befuddled.



It's semi comedy face Kurt, he's always going to have a befuddled look it's part of that charm.  If he was super serious Kurt (Face or Heel) you know he'll keep it together.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean I get her point but at the same time she can't exactly apply that logic to criticize Brock. WWE can make Brock defend the title more, which they don't, so the fault is on them not Brock and if he refuses to defend it they could just strip it from him, again they're fault not his.
> So really management are dumbasses who don't make their main champions defend as much as they should.
> Also I've seen people on social media bring up the 30 day rule. I'm pretty sure it means if the champion is ABLE to defend the belt within 30 days not if the champion actually has defended it.


I think Alexa made Kurt look bad.  She had too many actual facts on her side.

Creative either screwed up.  Or Alexa went into business for herself last night.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2018)

I actually want Jason Jordan to come back and beat the shit outta Seth and Angle now. Especially Seth, what a dickhole.

Also Coach seem worse on commentary than I remember him being back in ruthless aggression days when he was on. [HASHTAG]#bringbackthebookman[/HASHTAG].

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah.  Rollins and Angle were dicks to Jordan last night.  Totally uncalled for.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I actually want Jason Jordan to come back and beat the shit outta Seth and Angle now. Especially Seth, what a dickhole.
> 
> Also Coach seem worse on commentary than I remember him being back in ruthless aggression days when he was on. [HASHTAG]#bringbackthebookman[/HASHTAG].



I think the both of them together would be absolutely hilarious. But it can't happen after Corey complained.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Rollins and Angle were dicks to Jordan last night.  Totally uncalled for.



Jordan deserved it after too many fuck ups over the months.  If he weren't injured a Rollins/Reigns power bomb would have been a reasonable punishment.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

I have been to a lot of Raw events in the last year.  They announce the commentators before the show starts.  Booker T got a better reaction than Corey.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have been to a lot of Raw events in the last year.  They announce the commentators before the show starts.  Booker T got a better reaction than Corey.



Well I wouldn't put much into it.  British Raws I went to back in the day Jerry Lawler was getting much bigger pops than JR.  Hell numerous times King was trying to get the crowd to cheer for JR by pointing at him and other raising his arm victoriously.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

These guys are delusional.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Kurt is as bad as Shane.  Smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2018)

No shit Booker gets a bigger reaction than Corey Graves. He's a hall of famer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

And Corey can't stand it!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I thought it was really interesting that he quoted the Art of War, a book that basically every other man is your competition and you have to find a way to subvert or beat them. I don't think he felt competitive to Booker, but he probably was frustrated that Booker could say random shit and get just as much of a reaction as he could.


So from what I gather from this Corey didn't like Booker's lack of professionalism and the fact that he wasn't getting any shit for it. 

Shame Corey's jealous of a dude who was a legend already before his career even really began. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2018)

Jason Jordan come on bro. SMH. why did he go for the minor neck surgery when he needs the major neck surgery? Bro is only 29. He bout to rush and come back instead of letting himself heal the proper way. He about to be another Paige I fear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Rusev Day!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Daniel about to get fired?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

10th place is Tye Dillinger?  Right...


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2018)

fuck this dumb ass list shit

Rusev is not on it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2018)

Ouch that's a slap in the face to Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

They revealed the top ten to be fraudulent right away.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What list bro?



Smackdown announced a top 10 list of superstars. I got the update on the WWE app lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Randy Orton.  Please turn heel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Nakamura needs to put his Mania match on the line against Randy Orton at Fastlane.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Smackdown announced a top 10 list of superstars. I got the update on the WWE app lmao.


Does this include tag teams? 

I can see AJ, KO, Zayn, Naka, Roode and Usos, New Day being on there but outside of them who else belongs in the top 10 over Rusev Day??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does this include tag teams?


Usos and New Day made the cut.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Great main event tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Until AJ ruined it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

AJ comes off looking like an idiot.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does this include tag teams?
> 
> I can see AJ, KO, Zayn, Naka, Roode and Usos, New Day being on there but outside of them who else belongs in the top 10 over Rusev Day??



They trollin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Terrible reaction for Mandy Rose and Goldust.  Ouch!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Good for Mandy and Goldust.  That was the best Mandy has ever looked. And the best Goldust has looked in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

I was watching this video.  And I was rooting for Birdie big time!  She was really close to undressing Brie a couple of times!  So close!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Last pick of the 9th round.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2018)

Miz signed a new contract until 2022.  WWE wanted him to sign until 2025.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 7, 2018)

The Usos are currently in their prime imo. Glad WWE recognizes it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

The Usos better win against the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

> WWE returns to the Twin Cities on Friday, March 9, 2018! Don’t miss WWE Live Road To Wrestlemania at the newly renovated Target Center. See your favorite superstars put their bodies and careers in jeopardy at WWE Live!
> 
> SEE YOUR FAVORITE SUPERSTARS IN ACTION LIVE:
> 
> Universal Champion- BROCK LESNAR returns home to MINNEAPOLIS and will face THE MIZ in a Champion vs. Champion Match!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Holy shit.  Only two Raw's before Elimination Chamber!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2018)

Just read the raw summary.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just read the raw summary.


It wasn't all bad.  We got to walk with Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just read the raw summary.





Rukia said:


> It wasn't all bad.  We got to walk with Elias.


And Kurt committed career suicide.

Time to let him go!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

All I got from last night is Corey Graves got a 6 percent chance of winning in a street fight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

I like Jason Jordan now.  He meant well on Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a miss the son of a bitch. He needs toe relax and not come back early. But you know these guys are marks for the business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2018)

Kind of surprised Corey was allowed to take a shot like that lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m excited to see Jason Jordan come back and beat up Rollins, Reigns, and even Angle!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Agree with Meltzer.  Cena is starting to just feel like a regular guy.  He needs to start winning again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Agree with Meltzer.  Cena is starting to just feel like a regular guy.  He needs to start winning again.


Maybe its time to let Cena just become a regular guy. His time is up. Someone else's time is now.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a miss the son of a bitch. He needs toe relax and not come back early. But you know these guys are marks for the business.


if he's gone for too long (2 years or more)people will forget about him and he'll lose his push.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

They way they treated Jordan on Raw was disgusting.

Angle in particular had a really bad week!  He's a heel pretending to be a babyface and we Raw the real sexist dickish Angle on Monday night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

After losing in the first round.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> After losing in the first round.


biggest flop since sin cara.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Tbf.  Itami can’t blame WWE.  They tried to push him.  He had a lot of fluke injuries.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> if he's gone for too long (2 years or more)people will forget about him and he'll lose his push.


I doubt he would miss 2 years. This dude probably trying to pull some shit Angle did tho.
Get the surgery then be back on the road within a few months.
And now Angle says shit like double double e and stephanie mcrn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2018)

They've definitely scissored each other before.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Agree with Meltzer.  Cena is starting to just feel like a regular guy.  He needs to start winning again.



That might be the point, I guess to make himself cold as hell so he can easily do that long awaited heel turn. He would instantly be the most talked about person in wrestling if he did, only trump returning and allowing Vince to shave his head would be bigger.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I doubt he would miss 2 years. This dude probably trying to pull some shit Angle did tho.
> Get the surgery then be back on the road within a few months.
> And now Angle says shit like double double e and stephanie mcrn


Success comes with a price. Inb4 Jason Jordan is calling Seth, Sef Rawlins 10 years from now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2018)

Braun should pin Cena. Braun never pins anybody. He just wrecks shit and chokes at the end of every match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

Braun should be winning universal championship at mania.

WWE bout to kill his momentum once again with a fuck finish or just have roman pinning him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Cena needs some wins before EC.  I guess he could have like a one night program with the Miz next week?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena needs some wins before EC.  I guess he could have like a one night program with the Miz next week?


Pinning Miz won't do shit for Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

But honestly at this point if Cena not staying after mania there no point. Undertaker vs Cena will sell off name alone.
It's just best if he comes back after his next break beats majority of the roster and only lose to guys who actually need to be over and deserve it. Cena losing on these random raws and sd's disrespectful


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pinning Miz won't do shit for Cena.



Oh i don't know bro. Miz beat apollo clean!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pinning Miz won't do shit for Cena.


He's in the chamber match.  He just beat Roman twice in a row.

The other options for Cena are Braun and Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

I hate to keep harping on this.

But if you haven't watched the Monday Night War series.. you really need to.  Your opinions about wrestling are less valuable if you don't know about this stuff!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Goddam the NXT crowd hates Tino


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddam the NXT crowd hates Tino


He's a great heel.  I really took a liking to him when I saw him live last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Send Almas and Vega to Smackdown after New Orleans Takeover.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

WWE better not be stupid enough to split Almas and Vega up when the callup happens. Together they are gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

I want Almas to speak nothing but Spanish on the main roster.  Let Vega do her mouthpiece job.  She's great at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Vega vs Samoa Joe on the Takeover pre-show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Yo this man Strong is doing things. NXT UK Title Match and beat Itami in the Cruiserweight Tournament?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Thoughts on Bianca Belair?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

They had fucking Dana eliminate Kairi. WWE have no shame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Thoughts on Bianca Belair?


She is already really good in the ring.  The most athletic woman in the entire company. Whipping her opponents with her hair and twirling it to taunt them.  She's better than Ember imo.

I haven't really heard her talk.

But I think she's a great heel challenger for like a Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She is already really good in the ring.  The most athletic woman in the entire company. Whipping her opponents with her hair and twirling it to taunt them.  She's better than Ember imo.
> 
> I haven't really heard her talk.
> 
> But I think she's a great heel challenger for like a Charlotte.


That's what I summarized. Hope to see more of her, and not just in squash matches, moving on. She'll defo be a NXT Women's Champion in the future then Women's Champion on the main roster if WWE plays it smart. Also impressed she apparently makes her own gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Sanity v. UE going to be hype.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Honestly feel Sanity is really close to being called up. All this hype about how them and UE can't coexist together in NXT, plus they've really done it all.
I think they win the Dusty Classic as a final farewell before moving on up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

NXT has a really good show right now.  It's been a couple of years since it was this good tbh.

There's probably too much talent.  Not enough show time for everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That's what I summarized. Hope to see more of her, and not just in squash matches, moving on. She'll defo be a NXT Women's Champion in the future then Women's Champion on the main roster if WWE plays it smart. Also impressed she apparently makes her own gear.


Did you ever watch the Mae Young Classic?  Her match with Kairi is worth a look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2018)

Sanity v. UE delivered. Killain Dain is a monster. Another MVP performance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He's in the chamber match.  He just beat Roman twice in a row.
> 
> The other options for Cena are Braun and Roman.


Beating Roman don't mean much either nowadays.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate to keep harping on this.
> 
> But if you haven't watched the Monday Night War series.. you really need to.  Your opinions about wrestling are less valuable if you don't know about this stuff!


I don't know how seriously I could take that series at times. A lot of wwe rewriting history there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

History is written by the winners bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Holy shit.  There were a lot of botches during the Rumble.  Cena called for Nakamura to attack him like four times before it happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

first time i've seen people wanting cena to win more. I like him in this spot since I dont want to sit through anymore 'cena wins LOLs' ever again. Fuck his Decade of Doom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2018)

Cena should beat Finn a few more times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Cena can’t give people the rub if he constantly loses.  It’s that simple.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena should beat Finn a few more times.


Two weeks ago.  It was the right move.  I think he should have just won with a regular AA.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena can’t give people the rub if he constantly loses.  It’s that simple.


cena should become the anti-taker at mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> cena should become the anti-taker at mania.


Cena needs to go on like a two year winning streak.  The guy that beats him in 2020 would become a really big star!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2018)

@WhatADrag watch nxt this week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

I read that message.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Jumanji is now the Rock's highest grossing film domestically.  Did anyone see that coming?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jumanji is now the Rock's highest grossing film domestically.  Did anyone see that coming?


Honestly didn't. Glad I listened to my friends and saw it though. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Jumanji was entertaining.  And it came out at the right time too.

Give me Jumanji over the new Star Wars any day of the week!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

What the fuck is this??  Saw it on twitter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2018)

the very realistic face throws me off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> After losing in the first round.



Lol Itami is a joke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Did you guys read the wwe press release this morning?  Gonna be a strong day for the wwe stock.

This company is making a ton of money right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

Need BAs far as Rousey goes, the key item not really talked about is the goals and a major reason why she is there from a company standpoint. All the different questions about her value to the company financially I’m told are secondary.

The key to Rousey is more about Stephanie McMahon, which is why they want that super high-profile match (and if they can get Johnson, it makes it even more high-profile). Stephanie McMahon is a big star in wrestling, but she is not a mainstream star at all. It was explained to me that the key in all this goes back to what made Vince McMahon a big star, which was the program with Steve Austin, and what made Steve Austin a breakthrough star past being a pro wrestling top guy, which was hardly an interview at King of the Ring or the WrestleMania match with Bret Hart, as legend has it, but the angle in Fresno with Mike Tyson.

Rousey is a major sports star. The idea that she was the single most searched female athlete in the U.S. on the Internet in 2017, a year she never competed and for the most part laid low in, speaks volumes. The idea for the program is to make Stephanie a star outside of just the pro wrestling world.



=


I fucking hate this company


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2018)

Fuck Kylo Ren.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

Had to google that shit.

geek.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

@WhatADrag i think people need to scrutinize these reports from the Observer a little more.

It seems like they have been exposed a lot recently.  They spout a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2018)

WAD in love with Rose Tico

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Fastlane main event will have Corbin or Ziggler??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

Well they were advertising a fatal five way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2018)

They can't even book a proper one on one feud. Always doing three way dances and fatal four ways and shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They can't even book a proper one on one feud. Always doing three way dances and fatal four ways and shit.


I don't really enjoy the multi matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2018)

Stephanie will never become a mainstream star, she lacks mainstream appeal. Even when she upgraded her tiddies and featured herself in every Rock and Austin segment she still failed to get anyone outside the wrestling fanbase to care about her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fastlane main event will have Corbin or Ziggler??



What the fuck? I thought it was Jinder!??


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2018)

I guess Stephanie just couldn't help but to insert herself into everything lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> What the fuck is this??  Saw it on twitter.


That's fucking creepy as hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2018)

Have some Bella booty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

but how bout aj vs ko vs sami vs corbin vs ziggler vs stephanie?!- WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> but how bout aj vs ko vs sami vs corbin vs ziggler vs stephanie?!- WWE


Roman will still win.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

If you pick blue AJ will not go into mania as champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

damn dave saying itiam vs strong was the best match that's ever been on 205 and better than some of wwe matches all last year but no one cared lmfao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If you pick blue AJ will not go into mania as champ


Blue Pill easily. I love AJ but Sami Wow Wow. Also Orton becomes a Grand Slam Champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

Also WWE really making this Fatal-5-Way shit at Fastlane a thing huh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn dave saying itiam vs strong was the best match that's ever been on 205 and better than some of wwe matches all last year but no one cared lmfao.


205 Live is on the up though. Plus HHH in charge now if dirtsheets are to be believed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

Bryan: Ziggler comes back next week
Dave: Whatever


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2018)

holy shit this a wwe burial episode lmfao

im dying


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Why did Ziggler get treated like a chump at the Rumble if this was the plan?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If you pick blue AJ will not go into mania as champ


Red > Blue > Green


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2018)

these classic coliseum video uploads have held my interest more than current main roster wwe has in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

The Baddest!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> these classic coliseum video uploads have held my interest more than current main roster wwe has in a long time.


NXT is so fucking awesome right now.

The top of the women's division isn't working for me.  Love everything else.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> NXT is so fucking awesome right now.
> 
> The top of the women's division isn't working for me.  Love everything else.


yea thats why i only said main roster. NXT is really great right now meanwhile i feel like raw and smackdown will never be consistently good ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Booker T needs to be back on Raw.  Show not as good without him.


----------



## teddy (Feb 8, 2018)

WON said:
			
		

> As far as Rousey goes, the key item not really talked about is the goals and a major reason why she is there from a company standpoint. All the different questions about her value to the company financially I’m told are secondary.
> 
> The key to Rousey is more about Stephanie McMahon, which is why they want that super high-profile match (and if they can get Johnson, it makes it even more high-profile). Stephanie McMahon is a big star in wrestling, but she is not a mainstream star at all. It was explained to me that the key in all this goes back to what made Vince McMahon a big star, which was the program with Steve Austin, and what made Steve Austin a breakthrough star past being a pro wrestling top guy, which was hardly an interview at King of the Ring or the WrestleMania match with Bret Hart, as legend has it, but the angle in Fresno with Mike Tyson.
> 
> Rousey is a major sports star. The idea that she was the single most searched female athlete in the U.S. on the Internet in 2017, a year she never competed and for the most part laid low in, speaks volumes. The idea for the program is to make Stephanie a star outside of just the pro wrestling world.




please tell me this is just a rumor or taken out of context


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

A rumor.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2018)

Watching another Monday Night War ep.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Watching another Monday Night War ep.


you really like that series huh?

I liked the rivalries series for the most part. Wish they had done more of them but it looks like wwe gave up on that network show a long time ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you really like that series huh?
> 
> I liked the rivalries series for the most part. Wish they had done more of them but it looks like wwe gave up on that network show a long time ago.


Idk how i swear there only like 14 episodes


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

hey lets make a top ten list!

Gives two guys an opportunity who's not on the list to be in fast lanes main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey Ziggler vacant the US title and left!

Lets give him a chance at the wwe title


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

They better not win. Shinsuke was in horrible feuds with them


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

He could pull a galloway or morrison. Or do stand up, he dated Amy Schumer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> hey lets make a top ten list!
> 
> Gives two guys an opportunity who's not on the list to be in fast lanes main event.


The real Smackdown top 10:

1). AJ Styles
2). Nakamura
3). Charlotte
4). Usos
5). Bobby Roode
6). Owens
7). Sami Zayn
8). The Bludgeon Brothers
9). Randy Orton
10). Rusev

I don't like Nakamura.  But this listed is based on current booking.  He's the #1 contender right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

I would put Gable in the Fastlane match.  End American Alpha 2 and push this guy as a singles.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone watch the last botchamania?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Anyone watch the last botchamania?


Yes.  It was a really great episode.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  It was a really great episode.


The Graves Booker Coach thing had me rolling


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2018)

Booker one of my favorites but he comes off real immature here. Also his commentary trash.

I understand you wanna beat the piss outta dude who got you fired but should probably keep those opinions in private.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

I have an admission to make.  And I notice that I have good company on this.

A month ago I was calling for Booker T's head!  He was making too many mistakes!  He seemed clueless.  Now that he's gone.. I miss him.  Booker T was fun!  He was entertaining!!!  I loved his hatred of Jason Jordan.  Coachman is a bore!!  Bring back Book!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

Vince is a genius.  He easily turned the company around to combat WCW.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m going to Japan for vacation this year!  Gonna be fucking awesome!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

Kurt Angle got fucking burned!


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Booker one of my favorites but he comes off real immature here. Also his commentary trash.
> 
> I understand you wanna beat the piss outta dude who got you fired but should probably keep those opinions in private.


Its all a work dude.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

New mission Impossible looks fucking awesome.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is a genius.  He easily turned the company around to combat WCW.



This is why I want NJPW to be a major player in the US. Well one of the two reasons.  First one is choice for most viewers since TV rights and all.  Secondly a second major player = competition.  Competition means you have to bring your A-game, take risks.  No more complacency.  Last part is why I am worried no matter who takes over.  Without a competator you basically have no need to push yourselves.

It could mean that yeah you might lose some stars over to the other group but you might also gain a few.  WWE needs a rival it can go toe to toe with.  Not just for the fans but for itself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its all a work dude.


I said that before but then thought about what would be the purpose of making this a work? Corey can't wrestle anymore and Booker is old. Who wants to see that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

People are crazy.  99% of the stuff outside of Raw is actually a shoot.  I don't know why people are so afraid of being worked.  What's the big deal??


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I said that before but then thought about what would be the purpose of making this a work? Corey can't wrestle anymore and Booker is old. Who wants to see that?


Corey is a heel announcer trying to get him heat


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

Guys go watch the Hogan/HBK match.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

Vince is out of touch and needs to step down. 
XFL is a blessing.
It's crazy how the last two 205 episodes are the most highly praised episodes in its existence.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> OH SHIT


Graves needs to make things right.  Get Booker his job back and resign.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2018)

Lacey Evans looks yummy af


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Graves needs to make things right.  Get Booker his job back and resign.


I agree. I fucking love Booker.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

They need to do another elimination chamber promo like this:


Miz can go out there and bury these fuckers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2018)

All I got from that is I miss Punk and Jericho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All I got from that is I miss Punk and Jericho.


Well of course.  I could argue that no one in the entire company right now is as entertaining as those two.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

So fucking dumb to demote Booker T.  It would be like TNT taking Barkley off of NBA on TNT.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

oh im sweaty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 10, 2018)

This theme is tight.

Also, Rowan needs to shave and get a Punisher gimmick. He has the looks.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have an admission to make.  And I notice that I have good company on this.
> 
> A month ago I was calling for Booker T's head!  He was making too many mistakes!  He seemed clueless.  Now that he's gone.. I miss him.  Booker T was fun!  He was entertaining!!!  I loved his hatred of Jason Jordan.  Coachman is a bore!!  Bring back Book!!



Tazz said on his show it might be all a work. I don't think so but he could be right. Heat gets Corey attention.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Here’s the inside scoop that I’ve kinda been told. After Ziggler laid down the title and went away for 30 days, silently came back as #30 in the Rumble, and then tossed out kinda useless. He was already kinda two feet out the door, and it was at the 11th hour that they made him another offer he can’t refuse. Big money, and the fact that, now that he’ll stay, he’s willing to put anybody over, do jobs – whatever, on TV, and he can leave after his matches, he doesn’t need to stick around the arena, and he can take outside projects as long as they don’t conflict with his schedule. Kinda the sweetheart deal, you know, I’m willing to stay a little bit longer because you met my price.”


this is from some indy wrestler

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

That's believable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a big wrestling weekend planned for New Orleans!

Friday - Progress Wrestling
Saturday - Progress Wrestling
Saturday - Shimmer
Saturday - Takeover
Sunday - Wrestlemania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

You're gonna be worn out. Plan out how you going to preserve that energy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

It helps that Progress and Shimmer are in the same building back-to-back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It helps that Progress and Shimmer are in the same building back-to-back.


Have they listed their cards?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

Shimmer has listed several matches.

Progress has listed some names of people that will attend the show.

And Takeover has the potential to be great. Almas and Black seems like gold on paper.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

What will happen on Raw this week?

We know Balor will defeat Hardy, Wyatt, and Crews!  What about the rest of the show????

Huge motherfucking Raw!!  I'm excited!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah I'm skipping and going to the library Monday night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

Don't ever skip Raw!  You might miss an epic show!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

their promoted most epic show ever was the worst raw I've ever seen a few weeks back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> their promoted most epic show ever was the worst raw I've ever seen a few weeks back.


Yep.  That was unfortunate.

The Austin segment was fucking great though..


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

The Turk's novel

I'm going to this the upcoming weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

I have tickets to WWE Fresno tomorrow.  But I bought those tickets in a moment of weakness.  (Forgot that Fresno is like 300 miles away.)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have tickets to WWE Fresno tomorrow.  But I bought those tickets in a moment of weakness.  (Forgot that Fresno is like 300 miles away.)


Why are you like This?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2018)

Do you sell drugs Rukia?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you sell drugs Rukia?


He does them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't know.  It's really easy to spend money online.  Something is a good idea one night and three weeks later you decide you would rather stay at home.

Believe it or not.  Buying power is a curse.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

You could donate me some college money I'm broke brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Damn It's a work.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn It's a work.


 Nah.  It's definitely a shoot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  It's definitely a shoot.


they were just on the radio laughing together


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2018)

damn booker dissed big dave!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn booker dissed big dave!


Dave deserves it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  It's really easy to spend money online.  Something is a good idea one night and three weeks later you decide you would rather stay at home.
> 
> Believe it or not.  Buying power is a curse.



You could send me some gaming money too


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> their promoted most epic show ever was the worst raw I've ever seen a few weeks back.


The Texas Rattlesnake showed up dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

@WhatADrag did you watch NXT yet this week?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2018)

I’m not buying the friend routine guys.  I think WWE ordered them to bury this.  And that’s why they pretended it was a work.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2018)

Or i should never listen to rukia again and go with my gut instinct.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 11, 2018)

>rey signs with NJPW after the royal rumble
>WWE uploads bunch of matches where Ray gets squashed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> >rey signs with NJPW after the royal rumble
> >WWE uploads bunch of matches where Ray gets squashed


it’s good business.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 11, 2018)

Someone tell these marks that if it's work they shouldn't have admitted it was a work.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I don’t understand modern wrestling though.  Why don’t we see promos like this anymore?  Wrestlers don’t make fun of their opponents in promos anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Someone tell these marks that if it's work they shouldn't have admitted it was a work.



TBH I was disappointed they told us.

It was something fun to crack on in the wrestling community.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t understand modern wrestling though.  Why don’t we see promos like this anymore?  Wrestlers don’t make fun of their opponents in promos anymore.



Don't be a bully be a star.

(Unless you're a part time and Cena.  Well Cena counts as part timer now.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I would like to see Sami win the title at Fastlane.  Nakamura and Sami would be able to recreate their Takeover match.

What do you do with AJ?  He actually gets a much bigger match.  AJ Styles vs the guy that keeps screwing him and putting him in all of these difficult matches.  AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

Was reading about creative team horror stories and just discovered yesterday that Vince was eating burritos and not knowing what they were called. Also he puts ketchup on his fucking burritos too. I am done!

Oh also he raced one of his writers and almost ran dude off the street.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Vince is a character.  You guys are nuts if you think the product will have the same "ups" without him in the picture.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

Also if ever there was an excuse for wwe creative being so trash its the stories I've read about the starving writers. After a long day of no food or drinks they have a meeting with vince and steph who are eating in front of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see Sami win the title at Fastlane.  Nakamura and Sami would be able to recreate their Takeover match.
> 
> What do you do with AJ?  He actually gets a much bigger match.  AJ Styles vs the guy that keeps screwing him and putting him in all of these difficult matches.  AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan!



That’s some dreamy trippy shit you got there! This might be happening in a different dimension though 

When has Sami last won a title anyways? Like never? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Nothing is better than the terrified look on Stephanie's face every time she is interrupted by Jericho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2018)

Liv Morgan needs to get gangbanged.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

Thats the hottest I've ever seen Liv Morgan look. WWE need to have her come out in that instead of the lame bootleg carmella gear she was coming out in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

They need to give her that one gimmick that Emma didn't want to do.
I mean we can at least have one sexual gimmick right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2018)

Emma was so stupid to fuck up that gimmick. They wasted six months to build her up and she couldn't even figure out how to act sexy. No wonder she got fired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thats the hottest I've ever seen Liv Morgan look. WWE need to have her come out in that instead of the lame bootleg carmella gear she was coming out in.


Carmella needs to go back to that gear.  The onesie she wears looks goofy.  She lost a lot of credibility when she switched ring attire.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Write up from Calgary Live Event:



> * Matt Hardy defeated Bray Wyatt with the Twist of Fate in by far the worst match of the night. Huge pop for Matt Hardy, though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

Them dudes need full creative control. No one is trying to see them wrestle live. Everything depends on videos and amazing segments.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was reading about creative team horror stories and just discovered yesterday that Vince was eating burritos and not knowing what they were called. Also he puts ketchup on his fucking burritos too. I am done!
> 
> Oh also he raced one of his writers and almost ran dude off the street.



They might have pulled this if Wrestlemania wasn't coming up. A surprising title run def might be possible afterward.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella needs to go back to that gear.  The onesie she wears looks goofy.  She lost a lot of credibility when she switched ring attire.


yea the onesie sucks.



Rukia said:


> Write up from Calgary Live Event:


when are they gonna let woken matt be broken? matt having creative control my ass.



Raiden said:


> They might have pulled this if Wrestlemania wasn't coming up. A surprising title run def might be possible afterward.


you quote the right dude?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma was so stupid to fuck up that gimmick. They wasted six months to build her up and she couldn't even figure out how to act sexy. No wonder she got fired.


emma dont know how to be sexy but she got full of bikini spreads on instagram.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

Seth motivating people before he hurts them.

I see through his plans!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Do you guys think that Big Cass should be sent back down to NXT when he is healthy?  He got over with Enzo.  All of his history involves Enzo.  It’s going to be hard for him when he comes back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

No. 


If does this when he comes back he's fine.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think that Big Cass should be sent back down to NXT when he is healthy?  He got over with Enzo.  All of his history involves Enzo.  It’s going to be hard for him when he comes back.



Nah I think that might make it even more awkward. Smackdown might be a good spot for him though. I think there will be ample space in the "main event" spots...hard to see them keeping the top talent there for another year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I have been watching a lot of the old Jericho WCW promos.  And they are great.

But man the announcers are poor.  They blab throughout the promos about storyline issues involving the NWO.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Nah I think that might make it even more awkward. Smackdown might be a good spot for him though. I think there will be ample space in the "main event" spots...hard to see them keeping the top talent there for another year.


Does he need a manager?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

Big Cass is decent on the mic and I'm sure he improved after being away for a year.

What's in question is his super formulaic ring skills, presentation, and theme song was butt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

You improve from being away??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think that Big Cass should be sent back down to NXT when he is healthy?  He got over with Enzo.  All of his history involves Enzo.  It’s going to be hard for him when he comes back.


just have him be edge's secret brother.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I was thinking Jim Cornette.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2018)

Big Cass needs major improvement on his ring work. This fool's finisher was an elbowdrop. You ain't the Rock, dawg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

If Stephanie is going to feud with Rousey.  They definitely need to have Jericho interrupt her promo at some point during that feud.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Does he need a manager?



It definitely wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

WWE was really down on managers for a while.  But I look at some of the recent examples (Maryse, Zelina Vega, and Paul Heyman) and I just think they are really underutilized.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE was really down on managers for a while.  But I look at some of the recent examples (Maryse, Zelina Vega, and Paul Heyman) and I just think they are really underutilized.



I agree. It could be a great role for older talent...hell even returning talent can play an in ring and manager role I think...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Never forget guys.

Jericho 4 - Goldberg 0


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2018)

Goldberg beat Jericho on ppv doe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I don’t remember that.  But maybe you are right?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2018)

And Shawn is 0-17 in real life fights to the point where even fat ex managers think they can take him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t remember that.  But maybe you are right?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh, that’s WWE.  I wasn’t even thinking about WWE.  WCW is when the feud was hot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I expect a hall of fame announcement tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

If Stephanie comes out and talks about the women’s evolution again.  Someone definitely needs to come out and start calling her a hoebag.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You improve from being away??



You can unless its ring work.

You can practice delivering promos all day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2018)

Seen some rumors that JJ may be back for Mania. Hope so. Man needs to get revenge on Rollins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2018)

I like the rumor of Goldberg winning the Andre the Giant Battle Royal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

Of course you would dork.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Of course you would dork.


It's been proven that the Andre the Giant win doesn't create new stars.  It's just a way to cram a bunch of superstars onto the card.

Goldberg as a surprise would be fun. He's in town for the hall of fame.  He could speak a couple of guys and dump them over the top rope.  It would be fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's been proven that the Andre the Giant win doesn't create new stars.  It's just a way to cram a bunch of superstars onto the card.
> 
> Goldberg as a surprise would be fun. He's in town for the hall of fame.  He could speak a couple of guys and dump them over the top rope.  It would be fun!



Its being reported whoever wins will get a giant push for once due to the andre doc airing two days after mania.

why waste it on someone who wont be around


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I asked this a couple of weeks ago.

WWE is hot again.  How did it happen?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2018)

Lana understands Bayley's character better than Bayley does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

The Bayley character is the biggest flop ever to transition from nxt to the main roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I asked this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> WWE is hot again.  How did it happen?


Is it really? I mean NXT is hot and 205 is getting better with Enzo gone and Vince stepping down from booking it but raw and smackdiddlydown still weak af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bayley character is the biggest flop ever to transition from nxt to the main roster.



Bayley, Enzo, Nia, Tye Dellinger gone flop after going to the main roster


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Big Raw tonight:

Apollo Crews, Finn Balor, Bray Wyatt, and Matt Hardy all get a second chance to qualify for the Elimination Chamber.

Tensions between Bayley and Sasha continue to simmer.

What's going on with Alexa Bliss and Mickie James?

Will Seth Rollins apologize for the whole Jason Jordan fiasco from last week?

I'm certain that there will be an episode of Miz TV this week.

Show is gonna be a huge deal.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Bayley, Enzo, Nia, Tye Dellinger gone flop after going to the main roster


Wouldn't say Nia has flopped. She had a rough start but has been coming into her own as of late.
Wouldn't even say Enzo flopped either.
Bayley and Tye have been failures for sure.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

Imagine Miz talking smack the RAW after Mania and then all of a sudden "NOW LISTEN, THIS AIN’T NO MAKE-BELIEVE"


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wouldn't say Nia has flopped. She had a rough start but has been coming into her own as of late.
> Wouldn't even say Enzo flopped either.
> Bayley and Tye have been failures for sure.



Nia with the Rock on her back did her some favors 

Enzo has been demoted to 205 that’s a flop right there. He also got injured a couple of times and was being bullied every week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Tye Dillinger isn't that talented.  He was actually lucky to get over in NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

@Jake CENA Bayley is in her hometown tonight dude.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2018)

Even Bayley's hometown probably bullied her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2018)

How the hell they gonna put Ivory in the hof. Holy shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell they gonna put Ivory in the hof. Holy shit.


Man Ivorys aged really well. I'd smash her even now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell they gonna put Ivory in the hof. Holy shit.


They have to put a woman in every year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even Bayley's hometown probably bullied her.


Holy shit.  You guys seen this yet?


Bayley is going to drag Elias down too if this keeps up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man Ivorys aged really well. I'd smash her even now.




Ivory never got to taste the People's Strudel.

She was too honest for her own good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2018)

Bayley is definitely the thirstiest female on the roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ivory never got to taste the People's Strudel.
> 
> She was too honest for her own good.


Yea she should have lied, her bf would have never known Ivory got the rock bottom.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Bayley is just such a pathetic character.  Smfh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I asked this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> WWE is hot again.  How did it happen?



-nobody


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2018)

I'd be smiling all the time too if I fucked Prime Trish Stratus.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'd be smiling all the time too if I fucked Prime Trish Stratus.


What about Prime Sasha?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about Prime Sasha?


Isn't that just her with a good hairline?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> -nobody


I’m still usually excited every Monday night.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about Prime Sasha?



That cunt is technically already in her prime.

Bitch has the face of a retarded, inbred chihuahua.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Kevin Nash looks terrible in the Monday Night War Series.  He comes off looking really fucking lazy.   And he had a terrible attitude.

He is one of the main people that killed the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I hope Cena beats the fuck out of whomever is his opponent tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2018)

Prime Sasha is about five tiers below out of prime 40 year old Trish, mother of two and 40 year old Lita, used up roastie who's taken more sausage than a bbq grill.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So Cena starting off Raw tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

This green gear is ugly asf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Heh, bringing out Miz to counter Cena on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Cena is going to win baby!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, bringing out Miz to counter Cena on the mic.


I predicted this, didn't I?  Cena needs a big win!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

The Founding Father of Suplex City.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So it's the eternal face vs the eternal heel here on mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So Cena making matches and stipulations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Angle needs to go.  Looked rattled by the you suck chants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I fucking told you guys. Cena needs a big win and there is only one man for the job.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

MIz is about to put Cena to sleep!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I fucking told you guys. Cena needs a big win and there is only one man for the job.


Pinning Miz dont do shit for Cena. They went this route because they dont want Cena hurting what little momentum anyone else has. smh


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> MIz is about to put Cena to sleep!


now i know you're on meds. 
dont worry i used to be too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Miz teased a Mania match with Brock.

This thead Title is coming to fruition!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Heh, both guys going with their submissions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I hate Cena’s submission.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, Miz was allowed to kick up from the AA.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Only Corbin loses to a regular AA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

STF.... that's the crossface you dumbass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So each guy has kicked up on each other's finishers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmm, so Cena counters a top rope SCF into his AA.  So at least we now know Miz can hit his finisher from the ropes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Matt Hardy is a flop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Those promo graphics were embarrassing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

This random. But I'll beat up Road Dogg


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2018)

Lmao Rivals pick up a W. Wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't care about the Revival at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Kurt sucks.  Good lord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Fuck this crowd is brutal.   That reaction on Jordan's condition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes chants.  Kurt is turning heel?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Seth Rollins is a dick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Didn't Rollins unintentionally end Sting's career during that time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

seth>>>>>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So a five way then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

How is it unfair to other superstars?  Apollo Crews never wins.  Seth didn't even get a first chance at the EC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmm, so right now it's the battle of "who's lover is more beta" match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

I respect all women besides bayley and dana brooke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Hopefully Sasha wins.  She's better than Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

What?  Why is Alexa Bliss doing a black history segment??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

"Killer instinct" from Bayley.   A girl who couldn't swing the kendo stick to save her life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 12, 2018)

Damn.

Sasha didn't die.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Sasha is kicking her ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What?  Why is Alexa Bliss doing a black history segment??


her lil ass need to get blacked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Good. Brand exclusive ppvs got old real fast during the original brand split so its no surprise they're finally going back to multi-brand ppvs.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Smackdown doesn't have the talent for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

jj gonna come back as the new rock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, surprised they had Bayley win in her hometown.    And another turnbuckle finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Weak finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2018)

Someone won in their hometown.  Did Hunter take over raw too?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Good way to make both women look like losers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So saving that Sasha turn at a later date and having Jax just squash them both.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

The Bar sucks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

split brands lasting shorter than the long one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Will the surprises keep coming.  Roman came out on top in a promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bar sucks.




please stop trying to post these attention seeking posts.

thread not even dead to make stupid hot takes


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2018)

Who is/was better HBK or DB?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bar sucks.


Shut that shit up before I have Nicole Bass ghost come punch your dick off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA Bayley is in her hometown tonight dude.



Fuck Bayley. She will drag Elias down to low card level


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Who is/was better HBK or DB?



HBK

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> please stop trying to post these attention seeking posts.
> 
> thread not even dead to make stupid hot takes


They are boring asf!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Enough.  Someone needs to beat Asuka.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey Baby


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Enough.  Someone needs to beat Asuka.


NAH.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shut that shit up before I have Nicole Bass ghost come punch your dick off.



Lol, didn't see the ghost part.  

So Bliss kissing up for allies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Pretty sure Bliss is turning baby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Hmm, so nobody butters Mickie's biscuit but I know it's Magnus the does the cream filling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2018)

Find someone who looks at you the same way Alexa looks at Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2018)

No thong on Mickie btw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

That was an ugly Angel Wings finish.    Mickie raised her knees up early on the landing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was an ugly Angel Wings finish.    Mickie up her knees up early on the landing.


Sasha is the only one that has made that finish look good so far.

And she made it look ugly once too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Lol Elias.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Elias bring up the Miz's wife, yeah he's pretty much painted a target on himself.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Run Elias!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

give braun the universal title


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I told you guys Alexa was turning face.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

When did catch these hands become braun's catchphrase?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When did catch these hands become braun's catchphrase?


A month ago maybe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Got to admit, Braun has a decent voice when he attempts to sing.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A month ago maybe?


I see, well its a big step up from the days of "I want competition!"


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

RIP Elias


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Rollins being added to the match tonight is terrible news for Balor.  Balor could still win.  But there is some doubt with Seth's inclusion.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Run Elias!



Elias doesn’t run. He only walks.

Fat asses like WAD won’t be able to catch up to him if he runs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

@Jake CENA is Elias one of your favorites dude?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Still surprised TNA let this girl go.  She was technically improving ring wise but then again the company is focusing on what ever established talent the have left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When did catch these hands become braun's catchphrase?


when Harry met Sally


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA is Elias one of your favorites dude?



Of course. In case you’ve forgotten, I was the only one here who predicted that he’s a big star and needs to be on the main roster when he returned from an injury and started the guitar playing gimmick.

He’s talented man. WWE needs to give him a push. I mean, he already beat Cena clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Was the crowd chanting Rusev Day?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Still surprised TNA let this girl go.  She was technically improving ring wise but then again the company is focusing on what ever established talent the have left.



Holy shit! Who’s that lady? That thick fucking ass might be the holy grail!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Why is Sheamus wrestling this match?  Ghost tells me that he's hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Holy shit! Who’s that lady? That thick fucking ass might be the holy grail!!



She goes by Brandi Lauren.  In TNA she's known as Ava Storie.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Was the crowd chanting Rusev Day?



Valentines day


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She goes by Brandi Lauren.  In TNA she's known as Ava Storie.



Is she on NxT or what??

Need to search some porn fap fap fap brb

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is she on NxT or what??
> 
> Need to search some porn fap fap fap brb



Recently let go by TNA/Impact.  Now working independent.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is she on NxT or what??
> 
> Need to search some porn fap fap fap brb


you know if she were in wwe they'd have her in baggy ass Lita pants to cover up that thick as fuck ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Ugly spear.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

And Sheamus kneed someone in the face again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

You know why Raw is decent tonight?  No cruiserweights.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I like Ivory.  But she isn't a hall of famer.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like Ivory.  But she isn't a hall of famer.


Before Trish and Lita's era of decent women wrestlers Ivory was like the only decent woman wrestler among a sea of trash in wwf or mainstream wrestling in general for a good two years. Also she started in the 80s so she paid her dues even before that. She belongs in there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Apollo Crews is really lucky to be in this match.  Titus did a good job arranging it for him.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Why the fuck is Finn Balor smiling so much?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

Honestly have a sinking feeling Crews will win. WWE may set up a Rollins/Balor feud since JJ is out and will set up Bray/Matt. Crews it the odd man out and knowing WWE logic...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly have a sinking feeling Crews will win. WWE may set up a Rollins/Balor feud since JJ is out and will set up Bray/Matt. Crews it the odd man out and knowing WWE logic...


Interesting.  It would be a stunner.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I guess Rollins talked about Wrestlemania.  Didn’t Balor miss a Wrestlemania because of his injury?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I hate these tower of doom spots.  Thank you Bray.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2018)

Lol these perfectly timed commercials (sarcasm)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you know if she were in wwe they'd have her in baggy ass Lita pants to cover up that thick as fuck ass.



But Lita’s ass wasn’t dat thick


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

Bray hits a really good Uranage


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

BIg E banging Carmella.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> BIg E banging Carmella.


Cass got cucked by Ellsworth and now all members of New Day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

WYATT having a good match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, good counter by Crews on Rollins's knee finisher.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2018)

Lol is that how you get double buried? Jk


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Rollins won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2018)

WWE refs are genuinely retarded


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2018)

So double pin fall ploy as the finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2018)

What a nitroesque cliffhanger ending.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes.  It’s very ironic that two people pinned Wyatt in that match.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 12, 2018)

Tune in next week for the obvious Seth Finn match.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

A Dusty Finish Baby.

3 can start the Chamber instead of 2. Finn and Seth just fight to see who doesnt start.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

I wish Hardy and Crews had each somehow hooked one of Brays arms on that pin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> A Dusty Finish Baby.
> 
> 3 can start the Chamber instead of 2. Finn and Seth just fight to see who doesnt start.


It seems like a good idea. On paper this is a boring PPV.  And it needs something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2018)

7 men in the elimination chamber match announced.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cass got cucked by Ellsworth and now all members of New Day.



Is Xavier Woods the new Batista?? Its safe to say that he could have fucked every single woman in the locker room.


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Xavier Woods the new Batista?? Its safe to say that he could have fucked every single woman in the locker room.


His name is Tyrone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> His name is Tyrone



I’m Tyrone and I’m out to fuck somebody’s wife. Long dick style!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 12, 2018)

Roman Reigns got exposed tonight. 

That jumping air hug missed Cesaro lmao. Roman can’t do anything good other than the running hug


----------



## teddy (Feb 12, 2018)

God bless elias and braun


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Elias is proof that we are lucky the Full Sail fans don't book Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2018)

Rollins deserves it more than Finn.  He carried the match.  Finn was asleep on the outside for 90% of the match.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

> - The dark main event after tonight's RAW saw Asuka wrestle RAW Women's Champion Alexa Bliss with the title on the line. The match ended when Nia Jaxinterfered to attack. Sasha Banks and Bayley then did a run-in and the babyfaces stood tall to end the show. Asuka was announced the winner by disqualification but Bliss retained.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

From a creative standpoint WWE is fucking up.


Guys like Braun, Seth, and Elias getting all this air time and connecting with the crowd catching momentum.

Roman just casually on Raw wrestling random matches.

Roman going to beat them all. This will result into halting some of their momentum and resentment towards Roman once again.

Because at the end of the day, creatively speaking. What has Roman done prior Wrestlemania that proves he's had a better year than Braun?en

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Joe, Braun, and Elias are the three guys that got hot in the last year.  But WWE didn’t strap a rocket to any of their backs for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice to see that Kevin Dunn received a 2m stock bonus last year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2018)

Braun lost to Kalisto. 

Braun sucks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun lost to Kalisto.
> 
> Braun sucks.



Was that this year?

Throwing Kailsto in the dumpster>>>


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2018)

Braun smashed Alexa, that alone makes him top tier.

I guess Blake Murphy is top tier too


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

what if they make every ppv 4 hours if they combine brand ppvs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what if they make every ppv 4 hours if they combine brand ppvs


More content is a good thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what if they make every ppv 4 hours if they combine brand ppvs


that's a scary thought but I doubt they'd want to do 5 hour ppvs every month.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> More content is a good thing.


yea lets fill it up with tye dellinger, mojo rawley and allayah matches.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea lets fill it up with tye dellinger, mojo rawley and allayah matches.


Aliyah needs to give us what we want.  Bring back the cat ears!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Mixed Match Challenge tonight.  Walk with Elias!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Ziggler should work babyface.  Pull out a win.  And cut a babyface promo.  Tell the fans he loves them.  Promises to win the title at Fastlane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

so just wanted to tell you guys a shitty morning that happened to me 

you all still my boys even if I walked away from wrasslin


so this morning I accidentally told my professor I loved her


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Owens and Zayn are beating the shit out of Corbin and Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Boring match.

But holy shit.  Devastating Natural Selection.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Alexa Bliss doesn’t belong in these black history segments.  Come on now.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2018)

Damn hardly anyone Smackdown in this thread lmao.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

It becomes more and more obvious every week that it's the B show.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It becomes more and more obvious every week that it's the B show.



Yeah that's sad. The Bleacher Report put out an article today saying essentially it's a bad thing that WWE will have more mixed PPV shows. But the deadness of the thread itself shows why it's so important for them to shake things up:


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah.  Smackdown needs it.  They can't put on their own PPV anymore.  Look at the bullshit Fastlane card.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

This New Day pancake stuff is bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Jericho is supposed to be on the Smackdown roster.  He would be a huge boost to this show!


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so just wanted to tell you guys a shitty morning that happened to me
> 
> you all still my boys even if I walked away from wrasslin
> 
> ...


....so did you fuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> ....so did you fuck?


nah I was tired, I am not a morning person so being all groggy, I thought there was this girl who had features I like being sweet and caring tell me am I all right? 

I then proceeded to say, I love you.

Class busted out laughing and she was embarrassed. Wouldn't look me in the eye or my direction for the rest of class time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is supposed to be on the Smackdown roster.  He would be a huge boost to this show!



Not sure of anyone they could send over from RAW who might be able to help...


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> nah I was tired, I am not a morning person so being all groggy, I thought there was this girl who had features I like being sweet and caring tell me am I all right?
> 
> I then proceeded to say, I love you.
> 
> Class busted out laughing and she was embarrassed. Wouldn't look me in the eye or my direction for the rest of class time


More than likely means she wants to fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> More than likely means she wants to fuck


She was complaining about her husband not treating her right on valentine's day


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She was complaining about her husband not treating her right on valentine's day


That's how alot of porn flicks start


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2018)

10 minutes to go and a commercial...lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> 10 minutes to go and a commercial...lmao.


I want a 6 minute commercial right now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

The match got good. The problem is that I just don't care.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> That's how alot of porn flicks start



She is a milf though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2018)

The Ziggler/Zayn match was legit. Now imagine how much more hype it'd have been with proper booking.
Also LMAO @Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

So far Mixed Match Challenge has been lousy.  And Lana is the problem.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean confessing to his professor is more entertaining than anything in current wwe.

What did she say to you after class?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean confessing to his professor is more entertaining than current wwe.



Too bad the professor buried me for the rest of time 

She went Steph on me


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh my god.  Bayley is a fucking jobber!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She is a milf though






Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad the professor buried me for the rest of time
> 
> She went Steph on me


drug her up like hhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean blowing his romance angle with the Professor by being unable to cut a promo like the time they told Bayley to cut a promo on Charlotte and she got stage fright.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean blowing his romance angle with the Professor by being unable to cut a promo like the time they told Bayley to cut a promo on Charlotte and she got stage fright.


comparing me to Bayley hurts man 

At least say that my chances are as bad as Sasha growing back her actual hair


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> drug her up like hhh



but then I'll be know as the King of rape 

I'm not ready for that type of rep


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Bayley is dead dude.  Lana defeated her tonight.  And WWE said that it was her first win ever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but then I'll be know as the King of rape
> 
> I'm not ready for that type of rep


It's alright. She'll marry you afterwards


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> It's alright. She'll marry you afterwards


will I get to bury anyone at first before I decide to be a good guy to same guys I'd bury if I was wrestling?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but then I'll be know as the King of rape
> 
> I'm not ready for that type of rep


Time to go full Jon Moxley

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> Bayley is dead dude.  Lana defeated her tonight.  And WWE said that it was her first win ever.


I think the answer is obvious by now. keep bayley away from hot women

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Time to go full Jon Moxley


I have yet to learn the true power of the titty master technique


----------



## teddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> will I get to bury anyone at first before I decide to be a good guy to same guys I'd bury if I was wrestling?


S-s-suuuure


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2018)

Bayley lost in an effort to get Elias to pity fuck her when she starts crying to him. 

Pretty pathetic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> S-s-suuuure


this statement is as reassuring as Vince going away from WWE to focus on XFL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Bayley losing to Lana is more surprising than Jinder winning the belt off of Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2018)

Enjoy Wrassle mania guys


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

damn buddy murphy with the call up

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn buddy murphy with the call up


Good for him.  He's a good wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn buddy murphy with the call up


The really good news for him is that he might be closer to the altar with this promotion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

gulak snapped jfc.

205 is fire. crowd literally just doesn't care.
Hopefully with how these matches been fire it pick up some steam in the community

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2018)

Crowd has been bad all night.  Hard to be a hot crowd when Smackdown delivers a bad show though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2018)

205 Live is on the up lads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

I thought 
-KO and Sami attacking the guys
-Orton, Jinder, Bobby
-New Day vs Gable and Benjamin 
-Sami vs Ziggler

was decent.


They lost me already with that 6 womens tag next week. This womens division is the worst division out of everything on the roster. Raw women's division been putting up enjoyable matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought
> -KO and Sami attacking the guys
> -Orton, Jinder, Bobby
> -New Day vs Gable and Benjamin
> ...


Agreed. I cringe when SD Women's stuff come up. Its Women's Division has never been its selling point but its become unbearable since the advent of RiottSquad. Like why is Ruby Riot a Heel? Why is Liv Morgan on the main roster? Why is Sarah Logan's gimmick retarded? Why can't Road Dogg book sensible 1v1 Women's feuds? Why do we have to see the same damn Women's 3v3 every week?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Agreed. I cringe when SD Women's stuff come up. Its Women's Division has never been its selling point but its become unbearable since the advent of RiottSquad. Like why is Ruby Riot a Heel? Why is Liv Morgan on the main roster? Why is Sarah Logan's gimmick retarded? Why can't Road Dogg book sensible 1v1 Women's feuds? Why do we have to see the same damn Women's 3v3 every week?


I mean Absolution the same. Every time I hear Paige theme now I just be like "ugh". 

Thing is they have women like Sasha, Nia, Bayley, Asuka, Alexa, and Mickie that I can watch go in single matches.

I'm only invested into Charlotte, Naomi, and Beck on Smackdown. And as you said they team up beating the same shitty team every week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean Absolution the same. Every time I hear Paige theme now I just be like "ugh".
> 
> Thing is they have women like Sasha, Nia, Bayley, Asuka, Alexa, and Mickie that I can watch go in single matches.
> 
> I'm only invested into Charlotte, Naomi, and Beck on Smackdown. And as you said they team up beating the same shitty team every week.


Becky v. Charlotte is money yet WWE won't pull the trigger on it. Hell if rumors are true then just have Asuka say she wants to fight Charlotte and set that up already so at least the Women's Champion won't be stuck dicking around in these pointless feuds. And so many other feuds they can do in the interim like Becky v. Riot, Naomi v. Logan, etc... but WWE just lazy AF.
Though I will say I enjoyed the Corbin/Owens and Zayn/Ziggler matches so I'm looking forward to the Five Way more than I did than when the rumors first popped up. Though 4 Heels and 1 Face is going to be a weird dynamic to pull off. I'm guessing Ziggler will be a pseudo-Face for the match and Zayn may be allowed to work a more high paced, face style for this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky v. Charlotte is money yet WWE won't pull the trigger on it. Hell if rumors are true then just have Asuka say she wants to fight Charlotte and set that up already so at least the Women's Champion won't be stuck dicking around in these pointless feuds. And so many other feuds they can do in the interim like Becky v. Riot, Naomi v. Logan, etc... but WWE just lazy AF.
> Though I will say I enjoyed the Corbin/Owens and Zayn/Ziggler matches so I'm looking forward to the Five Way more than I did than when the rumors first popped up. Though 4 Heels and 1 Face is going to be a weird dynamic to pull off. I'm guessing Ziggler will be a pseudo-Face for the match and Zayn may be allowed to work a more high paced, face style for this.


You have to think though. Becky vs Charlotte big 4 worthy. It'd be dumb of WWE to start a Becky vs Charlotte feud on a Fastlane PPV. But at the same time I can see WWE doing that to make Charlotte a little more hotter for the Asuka feud.
You also have to think that they're just milking these silly ass tag matches because they have to wait for Elimination Chamber to end.

This is one of the pluses of the Co-Brand PPV idea. If there is only one PPV a month and both brands are on it. About 80 percent of filler will be cut out. And that is overall better for each's brands story lines.


I mean they should be doing something like Charlotte vs Ruby right now tho. It's not like there is money in that match at the moment and it's not like Ruby will be on the main card of mania.

All they would have to do is. Feud. Call up women. Draft. make Ruby a little more legit without the group. Wait until after the summer. And restart the feud which would have a bigger focus.

Becky vs Charlotte feud need to be saved for a better time tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Asuka is fucking stupid.  She’s going to go to Smackdown after watching how the women over there are being booked?  Raw will have Rousey, Nia, Bayley, Sasha, Mickie, Alexa.  And Raw really is the A show.  Why would she want go to Smackdown?  She hasn’t even been the Raw champion yet.

None of this makes any sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah Asuka wants to face Alexa instead *clap clap*

Asuka vs Charlotte is a mania match asuka knows whats up


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad the professor buried me for the rest of time
> 
> She went Steph on me


You probably shouldn't confess your love to your professor especially in the middle of class.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley is dead dude.  Lana defeated her tonight.  And WWE said that it was her first win ever.


What was the purpose of having Bayley lose to Lana of all women?? Lana being a wrestler is a trash idea, she should only be a manager.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You probably shouldn't confess your love to your professor especially in the middle of class.


I didnt mean to I was tired and thought I saw another woman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah Asuka wants to face Alexa instead *clap clap*
> 
> Asuka vs Charlotte is a mania match asuka knows whats up


It’s a bad deal. Not worth it to be stuck on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What was the purpose of having Bayley lose to Lana of all women?? Lana being a wrestler is a trash idea, she should only be a manager.


It was an experiment.  They thought Lana could get some steam out of Rusev Day.  The whole match was centered around putting her over.

And I think it was a miserable failure.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s a bad deal. Not worth it to be stuck on Smackdown.



why

there is going to be a draft, call ups, and dual brand ppvs after mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Good point about the dual brand ppvs.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Enjoying the fuck out of the Olympics.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It was an experiment.  They thought Lana could get some steam out of Rusev Day.  The whole match was centered around putting her over.
> 
> And I think it was a miserable failure.


Hope they give up on her being a wrestler after this. Lana just doesn't have the talent to be a pro wrestler. Just let her be a manager/valet whatever outside the ring. Not every fucking female needs to wrestle.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

I mean how tired and out of it do you have to be where you seein other bitches in class that aren't there and you just start confessing to the professor mid lesson??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought
> -KO and Sami attacking the guys
> -Orton, Jinder, Bobby
> -New Day vs Gable and Benjamin
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

who cares like one percent of the fan base watching the mix match challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who cares like one percent of the fan base watching the mix match challenge.


Hey, that’s fair.  But it’s in the library now.  It’s on YouTube, Facebook watch, and the WWE network.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

@WhatADrag NXT tv tomorrow dude.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2018)

Was a great night of wrestling because Bayley was humiliated.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean confessing to his professor is more entertaining than anything in current wwe.
> 
> What did she say to you after class?


Oh shit the best part was she just waved me off  at the end of class 


I was gonna try to apologize but she really was shy as hell about it so she just sent me away


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

This story sounds made up to me Dean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2018)

You should have called WAD and dragged her down the basement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This story sounds made up to me Dean.


So does your wrestling knowledge but I dont call you out on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You should have called WAD and dragged her down the basement


Im no killer .

Plus I dont want to bore her to death with lame trolling attempts by WAD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean took the L in real life like the real Dean always takes the L inside the ring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean gonna go on some drug binge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean gonna go on some drug binge.


What kinds ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean took the L in real life like the real Dean always takes the L inside the ring.


Cant even be mad cause its true


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

Don't know if i should post it in the MMA thread or here, but I have been doing a lot of looking into the origins of MMA and pro wrestling, and it's just interesting how much they intersect, and the points where it began to diverge, and how pro wrestling really started off the MMA scene when you get down to it. Well, I've been looking at past organizations that emphasized shoot style wrestling, and the various promotions that engaged in it. I just feel like this is a bit of a lost art that pro wrestling today in the states could use. Nothing is going to really replace MMA though, but I think a bit of emphasize on "Realism" and clean finishes and presenting it as a legit sports product could go a long way:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't know if i should post it in the MMA thread or here, but I have been doing a lot of looking into the origins of MMA and pro wrestling, and it's just interesting how much they intersect, and the points where it began to diverge, and how pro wrestling really started off the MMA scene when you get down to it. Well, I've been looking at past organizations that emphasized shoot style wrestling, and the various promotions that engaged in it. I just feel like this is a bit of a lost art that pro wrestling today in the states could use. Nothing is going to really replace MMA though, but I think a bit of emphasize on "Realism" and clean finishes and presenting it as a legit sports product could go a long way:


I think it needs a mix. Anoki was obsessed with realism and MMA guys which was the downfall for the  NJPW promotion for many years to come until he left and we basically have what we do now.

The thing with WWE is they tend to go away from all of this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think it needs a mix. Anoki was obsessed with realism and MMA guys which was the downfall for the  NJPW promotion for many years to come until he left and we basically have what we do now.
> 
> The thing with WWE is they tend to go away from all of this.



Yeah, I don't wanna go all Inokism and just damage the product, but a balance needs to be had. I think it is better to still present pro wrestling as a valid sports product with entertainment flair, like NJPW right now. Or AJPW in the 90s even, if it can be pulled off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, I don't wanna go all Inokism and just damage the product, but a balance needs to be had. I think it is better to still present pro wrestling as a valid sports product with entertainment flair, like NJPW right now. Or AJPW in the 90s even, if it can be pulled off.



Yeah. I mean like New Day vs Gable and Benjamin started last night over pancakes. You simply don't take the feud serious at all because New Day is never serious. 

The perfect example is Usos turn around. Everything is a must watch now with how they carry themselves.

But yeah I think there needs to be a mix with a ratio leading towards to realism. We always need to light comedy/entertainment value to take us down from high profiled moments. But all we seem to get is low profiled moments and large content of silly and entertainment. You can tell fans are conditioned to it as well. Whenever a performer says something that you wouldn't expect them to say because wwe likes being to cartoonishthey always go "ohhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Don't know if i should post it in the MMA thread or here, but I have been doing a lot of looking into the origins of MMA and pro wrestling, and it's just interesting how much they intersect, and the points where it began to diverge, and how pro wrestling really started off the MMA scene when you get down to it. Well, I've been looking at past organizations that emphasized shoot style wrestling, and the various promotions that engaged in it. I just feel like this is a bit of a lost art that pro wrestling today in the states could use. Nothing is going to really replace MMA though, but I think a bit of emphasize on "Realism" and clean finishes and presenting it as a legit sports product could go a long way:


Why not both?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why not both?



My point is more on what I feel is missing in the WWE product, at least that is the conclusion of it all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> My point is more on what I feel is missing in the WWE product, at least that is the conclusion of it all.


I see. Honestly its hard to pin point on what they need.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2018)

i eat chicken for breakfast. new day should start handing out chickens not pancakes ffs


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see. Honestly its hard to pin point on what they need.



Easy
-storylines that make sense
-stop 5 way title matches every month
-realism
-push people we actually care about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i eat chicken for breakfast. new day should start handing out chickens not pancakes ffs


Chicken tenders and wuffles

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit the best part was she just waved me off  at the end of class
> 
> 
> I was gonna try to apologize but she really was shy as hell about it so she just sent me away


It sounds like you got shot down. This was not a good idea at all, Deano.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> -push people we actually care about



Here's the issue, everyone that gets pushed stops being cared about.  People were even turning on AJ at points last year.

Face it no matter who Vince pushes people going to rebel against.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Ziggler is making $1.5m a year?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler is making $1.5m a year?


biggest paid jobber since bam bam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Bayley will get speared through a pod in like 10 days!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It sounds like you got shot down. This was not a good idea at all, Deano.


Dude I wasnt trying to say it I was all tired cause i suck at waking up early so I had an illusion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Here's the issue, everyone that gets pushed stops being cared about.  People were even turning on AJ at points last year.
> 
> Face it no matter who Vince pushes people going to rebel against.


Heres a reason. Being a face sucks. The bad guys get to have more fjn while faces are cookie cutter boring. Cena likes it but overall most who are faces are packing it in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't like any of the babyfaces that much atm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Here's the issue, everyone that gets pushed stops being cared about.  People were even turning on AJ at points last year.
> 
> Face it no matter who Vince pushes people going to rebel against.




Last year they forced AJ in the mid card title feud so Jinder could be WWE champion. And then within that ko vs AJ they had stupid writing and fuck finishes. Now AJ's champion but he's an after thought in this Shane storyline until we get AJ vs Naka build.


everything comes circling around in my list buddy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Now that I think about it ko vs aj in the mid card title had just as much referee fuck finishes as much as its happening in the main event now.

Can't blame that on anyone but Vince and creative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't like any of the babyfaces that much atm.


Usos fire as fuck fuck u mean dork


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

I got the wwe network up as background noise as I watch porn before NXT.
If Beth Pheonix don't shut her ass up. Who thought she was commentating worthy?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Usos fire as fuck fuck u mean dork


Are they babyfaces?  Are you sure?  They definitely started off as heels with this gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I got the wwe network up as background noise as I watch porn before NXT.
> If Beth Pheonix don't shut her ass up. Who thought she was commentating worthy?


Listen to Lita on commentary.  Then listen to Beth.

The order is the key.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are they babyfaces?  Are you sure?  They definitely started off as heels with this gimmick.


They've been faces quite some time.

They've even been feuding with heels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Listen to Lita on commentary.  Then listen to Beth.
> 
> The order is the key.



Are there any good women commentators?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are there any good women commentators?


People seem to like Dahlia Black on Progress.

My answer would be no though.  The wrestlers that guest commentate are all usually pretty bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Usos fire as fuck fuck u mean dork


They better not turn them back to samoan usos who are hapoy to be there again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Did you guys watch Ride Along this week?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They better not turn them back to samoan usos who are hapoy to be there again.


hope not


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2018)

LEGIT TALENT FROM THOSE TWO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 14, 2018)

Kairi Sane has a better spear than Reigns

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2018)

this guy signed to nxt today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

People that didn’t enjoy Strowman on Monday are stupid.  It was a smart way for WWE to write themselves out of a corner.  They were running out of destructive acts for him.  Now there is a little more depth to his character.

He wants to destroy people.  But he also enjoys fucking with them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Did I mention that I’m going to Elimination Chamber?  It’s going to be so fucking awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kairi Sane has a better spear than Reigns


NXT sounds okay this week.  It just didn’t feature my favorites, so I am skipping for now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler is making $1.5m a year?


Miz better be making $3m a year if Ziggler is making money like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People that didn’t enjoy Strowman on Monday are stupid.  It was a smart way for WWE to write themselves out of a corner.  They were running out of destructive acts for him.  Now there is a little more depth to his character.
> 
> He wants to destroy people.  But he also enjoys fucking with them.


Pretty much. what made the segment work so well is how stone cold-esque it was. he didn't lose a hint of menace because because you knew at any given moment he'd get around to doing what he was actually out there to do, fuck someone up

and elias's reactions throughout are so good in just how disconcerted he is to see braun out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Exactly.  I thought about Stone Cold too.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People that didn’t enjoy Strowman on Monday are stupid.  It was a smart way for WWE to write themselves out of a corner.  They were running out of destructive acts for him.  Now there is a little more depth to his character.
> 
> He wants to destroy people.  But he also enjoys fucking with them.



I agree. the PWR show had a video saying that it may have ruined the feel for a character, but it was a good idea. What else is he going to do? They've literally had him throwing people around for years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

WWE should hire Santana Garrett & Mia Yim

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

In other news, Blake Murphy is going onto 205 live.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

I actually don’t think they need to hire any women.  They have all the talent in the world.  Iconic Duo has disappeared.  Bianca Belair, Dakota Kai, and Nixon Newell are three huge talents that rarely get tv time.

The division is stacked.  Probably too stacked.

If they are going to bring in new ladies.  They need to release some to make room.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm almost convinced the WWE has enough female talent to introduce tag titles for that division.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> In other news, Blake Murphy is going onto 205 live.



they seem a bit hard-up for cruiserweights don't they?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I'm almost convinced the WWE has enough female talent to introduce tag titles for that division.


Alexa and Mickie better get their win back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

any two Riott squad
Mandy & Sonya
Nikki & Brie
Peyton & Billie
Lana & Tamina
Nia & Alexa
Becky & Naomi


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> they seem a bit hard-up for cruiserweights don't they?


what with Swann, Enzo & Neville being gone, Kendrick being non-existant


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> what with Swann, Enzo & Neville being gone, Kendrick being non-existant



Vince has to go, and it's good he's stepping back from 205 Live at least. He never had a vision to book the smaller guys. Swann and Enzo legit fucked up, but it just seems like Neville was alienated by it all.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2018)

I think if Kevin Dunn were to go, it would be better than if Vince went.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 14, 2018)

Trevor Lee
Andrew Everett
Chuck Taylor
Trent Baretta
AR Fox
Joey Janela
Tyler Bate and Pete Dunne as contracted talent too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Now that I think about it ko vs aj in the mid card title had just as much referee fuck finishes as much as its happening in the main event now.
> 
> Can't blame that on anyone but Vince and creative.



Road Dogg is a terrible booker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m booing Ronda out of the building at Elimination Chamber guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Somebody kill me. I've been doing this research essay for hours. I still need to rehearse my presentations for tomorrow. I have an exam that I haven't studied for. 

I just need to survive the horrific day tomorrow and I'm gone for the weekend and I'll see Naito Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

@WhatADrag did you listen to Talk is Jericho today?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are there any good women commentators?


Women don't have the voices for doing commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> Trevor Lee
> Andrew Everett
> Chuck Taylor
> Trent Baretta
> ...



Ain't nobody hiring AR Fox when that dude has straight up done gay porn. That's also the reason why he's never stuck around in ROH. He's also known to be a headcase backstage. 

Everyone else on that list seems good, but Chuck Taylor might be too niche and they already had Barretta and let him go.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Women don't have the voices for doing commentary.


Renee young


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Renee young


She's good in her interview segments but I don't want her calling entire matches.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Elimination chamber hype post.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Rich Swann was released guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

not like he was gonna get a push again anyway. oh wells. you can't really get in any kinda trouble in wwe anymore.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2018)

Guess they couldn't  handle it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

I see him coming back one day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Out of those.  No Mercy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

sdvsraw series was fire till 08


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

Crush Hour.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2018)

Best wrestling game is WCW vs nWo World Tour but no one gonna say it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Crush Hour.




I remember that game!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

yikes what if we get multi man matches every ppv now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Time to read this Newsletter!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

WWE’s YouTube channel is now the second most watched YouTube channel in the world. That viewership is heavily based on India.



wild


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE’s YouTube channel is now the second most watched YouTube channel in the world. That viewership is heavily based on India.
> 
> 
> 
> wild



What's number one


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> yikes what if we get multi man matches every ppv now


I'm concerned dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What's number one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2018)

India must be stopped.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

Just make Undertaker wwe champion and they will become number 1.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

How would you guys book Rousey?

I know the crowd will turn on her.  She can’t come in and just demolish everyone.  It will be Bootista 2.0 If WWE goes that route.  I would have her lose a couple of times immediately.  Maybe she takes 90% of a match, but loses on a pin when her opponent uses the ropes for leverage?  Maybe she loses another match because she gets hit with a chair or belt or something?  Elements specific to pro wrestling cost her and she loses due to inexperience?  That’s how I would book her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Ziggler, Miz, and Mojo resigned contracts. Miz's is 4 years. Others is between 2-4 but unknown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

While not a done deal, the Melbourne Cricket Grounds, a stadium in Australia, that holds 100,000 people, is in talks with WWE about a proposed “Global Warning” in October. A report from Sports Day is that the building, which is trying to get major events from the city that used to go to Etihad Stadium (where WWE ran in 2002 and UFC ran in 2015 with Ronda Rousey vs. Holly Holm), is trying to get a WWE PPV and a Bon Jovi concert this year. This was reported previously by Ryan Satin in December as a topic of discussion and there is at least smoke to that fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

I hope they do the Global Warming event.  And I love the idea of it being a live event on the network at whatever random time it is on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Cass has been training at the Performance Center, but not in the ring. He’s expected back after surgery to repair a torn ACL in about three months


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Such an epic moment guys:


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cass has been training at the Performance Center, but not in the ring. He’s expected back after surgery to repair a torn ACL in about three months


maybe he's actually working on his promos?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

It's speculated if the dual brand does happen there will a one hour pre show 4 hour main show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

I just like the idea that they won’t have to rush feuds because they have a card to fill.  I also hope this mean less multi-person matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2018)

Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

@WhatADrag i agree with Jim Cornette.  Almas/Gargano is a better match than Omega/Jericho.  Both matches are fun.  But one is better than the other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

FUCK FIRE STICK I FACTORY RESET IT AND NOW ITS NOT CONNECTING TO MY REMOTE


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i agree with Jim Cornette.  Almas/Gargano is a better match than Omega/Jericho.  Both matches are fun.  But one is better than the other.


He's right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

Hearing his music.  Knowing he was released.  It just puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

@WhatADrag i hear that Roman Reigns is going to become the next Paul Heyman guy.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 15, 2018)

High key fuck Road Dogg. Bring Ryan Ward back to head SD writer

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> High key fuck Road Dogg. Bring Ryan Ward back to head SD writer


the d o double g!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2018)

I might stop watching Smackdown if things don’t improve.  It’s just such a waste of time atm.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Monday Night War is on again.  And you can just see how brilliant this company is when they want to be.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How would you guys book Rousey?
> 
> I know the crowd will turn on her.  She can’t come in and just demolish everyone.  It will be Bootista 2.0 If WWE goes that route.  I would have her lose a couple of times immediately.  Maybe she takes 90% of a match, but loses on a pin when her opponent uses the ropes for leverage?  Maybe she loses another match because she gets hit with a chair or belt or something?  Elements specific to pro wrestling cost her and she loses due to inexperience?  That’s how I would book her.



Challenge champion Asuka for the belt with her debut match and then get destroyed.

Asuka holds belt till Mania 2019, where Rousey will have been built up after 3 strong feuds against Nia, Sasha and Absolution for a year. Rousey wins belt and breaks Asuka's streak at Mania 2019.

Then Shayna Bayzler comes out and attacks Rousey during celebration


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I might stop watching Smackdown if things don’t improve.  It’s just such a waste of time atm.


Smackdown is too boring, it has no appeal at all. RAW sucks ass but sometimes you want to glance at a trainwreck, I can't even bother to find a stream for Smackdown anymore tho.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2018)

Watching less wrestling during the week is probably not a bad idea. I've reduced my hours a lot recently lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

I’m Team More Content.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Watching less wrestling during the week is probably not a bad idea. I've reduced my hours a lot recently lmao.


Watching less wrestling frees your mind man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2018)

Rousey needs to come in and beat up Bayley and bully her every week like when Ryback would bully catering people. This will get her super over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Monday Night War is on again.  And you can just see how brilliant this company is when they want to be.




do you just fucking sit around watching the live stream of wwe network 24 hours everyday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> do you just fucking sit around watching the live stream of wwe network 24 hours everyday



while being high af


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Did he shave?




look like he got a fade on top or something


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> do you just fucking sit around watching the live stream of wwe network 24 hours everyday


I have it on in the background.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> look like he got a fade on top or something


He might have gone bald 

Oh shit he finally accepted it


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He might have gone bald
> 
> Oh shit he finally accepted it


he might actually look more crazy/intimidating with a bald head so thats a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have it on in the background.


a great way to quickly become insane.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> a great way to quickly become insane.


Hearing that WWE propaganda. No wonder why he believes every Raw is important.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmm, was wonder at the upcoming EC event what are the chances the women's Elimination Chamber match is played as safe as possible?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

billy kay got big titties now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing that WWE propaganda. No wonder why he believes every Raw is important.


IMPORTANT RAW BEFORE THE PPV GUYS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> IMPORTANT RAW BEFORE THE PPV GUYS!



did you give Rukia your password?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

GOATS ACKNOWLEDGING OTHER GOATS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Eminem's such a goddamn sellout now it's embarrassing


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Eminem is garbage now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

He's gone as PG as WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

He's pop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Shhhh don't tell the white kids who think he's the best rapper of all time that


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Eminem too old for this shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

For the last two months. Raw has been really good.  The 25 year anniversary show was the only misfire.

Is it because this is Wrestlemania season?  Or will this be the new norm?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> For the last two months. Raw has been really good.  The 25 year anniversary show was the only misfire.
> 
> Is it because this is Wrestlemania season?  Or will this be the new norm?



Vince must be having symptoms of brain damage having stunned too many times by Austin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince must be having symptoms of brain damage having stunned too many times by Austin



so how many times has he stunned Rukia ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so how many times has he stunned Rukia ?



Austin probably lost count?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Austin probably lost count?


It's never easy to remember stunning a couple of jobbers


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's never easy to remember stunning a couple of jobbers



its sad that the owner of the company is a jobber

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> its sad that the owner of the company is a jobber


he's less jobberish cause he at least made out with Trish .....never forget


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he's less jobberish cause he at least made out with Trish .....never forget



smashing Trish doesn't make you a jobber!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> smashing Trish doesn't make you a jobber!


He's a jobber cause he created the XFL, failed, and did it again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's a jobber cause he created the XFL, failed, and did it again



Vince should just create a porn studio

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> billy kay got big titties now.


I’m the only one that gave this a like?  Seriously guys?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> its sad that the owner of the company is a jobber


Vince had a better physique than anyone he ever wrestled.  He should have won a lot more when he was a weekly character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

Vince is that you?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Raw has been between 5's and 6's outta 10 the last two months.

there to much logic being insulted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw has been between 5's and 6's outta 10 the last two months.
> 
> there to much logic being insulted


It is a 9-10 compared to November, December episodes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince had a better physique than anyone he ever wrestled.  He should have won a lot more when he was a weekly character.



Vince was even bigger than The Rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It is a 9-10 compared to November, December episodes.


PROPAGANDA RUKIA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2018)

The Rock had sagging bitch tits and needed to wear a tracksuit for six months to hide them after he got titty surgery in 1998.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock had sagging bitch tits and needed to wear a tracksuit for six months to hide them after he got titty surgery in 1998.



Roman is having the same issue that's why he's wearing a vest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Roman desperately needs new ring attire.

And Rollins needs to drop the flame pants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> PROPAGANDA RUKIA


I feel like WWE listened to our complaints and made adjustments.  Brand PPVs are ending.  205 Live is dramatically different.  We wanted more women's wrestling so they gave us the women's revolution.

God bless them.  Really.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 16, 2018)

The Flame pants can only stay if Rollins comes out to the Harlem Heat theme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Flame pants can only stay if Rollins comes out to the Harlem Heat theme.



but he no black

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock had sagging bitch tits and needed to wear a tracksuit for six months to hide them after he got titty surgery in 1998.


either way he still fucked trish nothing really matters in the end

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> either way he still fucked trish nothing really matters in the end



i feel bad for Ivory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Rock had sagging bitch tits and needed to wear a tracksuit for six months to hide them after he got titty surgery in 1998.


my uncle always bring this shit up to bash the rock! smh its hard to fight off bodyfat when you're somoan ok!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i feel bad for Ivory


where she at i'll help her


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> agreed.



those days when i searched the net far and wide to see her nudes. felt glorious!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Good to hear Randy weigh in on the shooting in Florida.  Heart of gold on that guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> those days when i searched the net far and wide to see her nudes. felt glorious!


same.

when you found nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2018)

To think even the Game got a piece of Trish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice to see Elias give this kid some credibility by putting him over for a week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

Dual brands just a giant plot to make sure Rusev doesn't make the card. STAY WOKE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2018)

who remembers that hack bruce blitz?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think even the Game got a piece of Trish.


Thats why Steph cucked Hunter back 


Good trade off for Hunter Id say


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Old episode of Raw on the network right now.  Shawn Michaels fighting Yokozuna.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> For the last two months. Raw has been really good.  The 25 year anniversary show was the only misfire.
> 
> Is it because this is Wrestlemania season?  Or will this be the new norm?



Gonna say Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Damn,  Owen Hart cost Yokozuna the match.

Next week is Diesel and Michaels vs Yokozuna and the British Bulldog w/Jim Cornette.

I need to watch that!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

No 205 live segments really helps raw put on a much improved show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Why are there so many male vs female matches in the indies?  I hate that shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Eminem is garbage now.


Stan still his best song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2018)

Wow.  Terrible crowd at the event in Portland tonight.

WWE needs to start giving away free tickets to live events.  Give every radio station in town some free tickets to promote your product.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> same.
> 
> when you found nothing



Lol, you didn’t find anything? What were you doing back then? 

A simple google search has shown me, EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> same.
> 
> when you found nothing


her husband sure did though


----------



## Kuya (Feb 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And Rollins needs to drop the flame pants.



quick funny story: my best friend and I flew back to the bay when Wrestlemania was in town. Seth Rollins (when he had the briefcase) was the character we chose to spend our "meet a wrestler" ticket on for Axxess. I wore a bam bam bigelow shirt (it was just a black shirt with flames that said "Bam Bam") because I wanted to wear something nobody else would. When I finally met Seth, he said "is that a Bam Bam Bigelow shirt?" i said yeah  and he said "that's fucking sweet."

in short, i joke around with my friend that I inspired him to wear the flame pants he wears now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Feb 16, 2018)

this is the shirt i wore, i didn't even know till now that it was an actual merch shirt back in the day lol

but the flame is cartoony and looks like Seth's current pants. Is Seth giving an ode to Bam Bam? i think so.

If so, i honestly think I inspired him lol. because nobody really talks about Bam Bam.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Terrible crowd at the event in Portland tonight.
> 
> WWE needs to start giving away free tickets to live events.  Give every radio station in town some free tickets to promote your product.



Yeah this could end up being a big problem soon. Strong signs the network is reaching maturity amd won't produce same growth for the company. Not good to have struggling live shoes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2018)

:06-:07 [HASHTAG]#gold[/HASHTAG] .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Have you ever even hunted lime game?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

this chick's gimmick is terrible and she needs to go back to promo class.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2018)

So Steph told Business Insider she wants WWE to become like Disney.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Single brand PPVs officially dead.  Less PPVs in 2018 also.

These are good moves.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Steph told Business Insider she wants WWE to become like Disney.


I thought all this time it was the disney of pro wrestling? 



Rukia said:


> Single brand PPVs officially dead.  Less PPVs in 2018 also.
> 
> These are good moves.


Yea only 1 ppv a month again. It should never split up the brands with ppvs. I hated when they did it with the first brand split and how that shit lasted a few years before they put them back together!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2018)

Emma is in ROH. What a waste of money.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma is in ROH. What a waste of money.


Emma gonna start her own woman's revolution in ROH.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

ROH best days are behind them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2018)

Emma is gonna want to be paid more than Cody Rhodes and demand ROH let her pin Kenny Omega.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma is gonna want to be paid more than Cody Rhodes and demand ROH let her pin Kenny Omega.


She should since she a better wrestler than Cody.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

I don’t think very many people care about Cody tbh.  Brandi is like the main reason he is over at some of these indie shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought all this time it was the disney of pro wrestling?
> 
> 
> Yea only 1 ppv a month again. It should never split up the brands with ppvs. I hated when they did it with the first brand split and how that shit lasted a few years before they put them back together!


She wants to go from PG to G


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think very many people care about Cody tbh.  Brandi is like the main reason he is over at some of these indie shows.


No surprise lmao brandi is fire af and cody doesn't have much charisma imo even when he was pretending to be lil goldust on crack.

man remember when wwe tried to pass cody and ted jr as future world champions?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No surprise lmao brandi is fire af and cody doesn't have much charisma imo even when he was pretending to be lil goldust on crack.
> 
> man remember when wwe tried to pass cody and ted jr as future world champions?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2018)

The fucking laziness from this company man.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

They are just giving the match away.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The fucking laziness from this company man.


Why is Road Dog doing this??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

There's a report that NXT has lost 32 million dollars in the last two years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There's a report that NXT has lost 32 million dollars in the last two years.



oh fuck. They made 7 million and spent 20. Watching the video where Cornette talks about it now.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2018)

Still better than the main roster programs. Quality TV comes at a price.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

I guess losses are okay since they are investing for their future.

But nxt call ups need to improve to justify these losses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

The Rock is the best partner for Ronda.  If he can't compete.  They should try to get Jericho.

Jericho against Stephanie McMahon is legendary.  And there is the real life heat between Jericho and HHH to consider.

Strowman would be the disappointing third choice.  He has no reason to join the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Still better than the main roster programs. Quality TV comes at a price.



not if they decide that they're not garnering enough kids to buy into NXT 

this is WWEPGDisney corp


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

I thought you were leaving Dean?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2018)

Giving us "talents" such as Bayley and Emma make NXT a bigger waste of money than the XFL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 17, 2018)

What the fuck is this!??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> What the fuck is this!??


Apparently you can cut promos like this and be considered ready for the main roster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

Someone else posted this the other day.  Credit to them.  I just now watched it.  Pretty amusing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Apparently you can cut promos like this and be considered ready for the main roster.



The fuck is a hunting lime game??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2018)

And why the fuck is Sarah Logan taking 90% of the match against Charlotte?  Mojo Rawley wouldn’t take 90% of the match against Roman Reigns.

Charlotte should squash 90% of the female roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 18, 2018)

All these NXT women all think they're Emma and can get away with dominating wrestlers way above their talent level.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2018)

Sarah Logan a flop until she force feeds Bryan some deer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Fuck WWE.  Those lazy pieces of shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck WWE.  Those lazy pieces of shit.


Its not wwe without a multi-woman match every week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its not wwe without a multi-woman match every week.


The thing that infuriates me the most is that they are advertising this match.  What the fuck?!

Advertise matches when you want to give people a reason to watch!

I don’t even want to watch Raw now that I know all their top stars are locked into a gauntlet match and a meaningless 6 Woman Tag.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The thing that infuriates me the most is that they are advertising this match.  What the fuck?!
> 
> Advertise matches when you want to give people a reason to watch!
> 
> I don’t even want to watch Raw now that I know all their top stars are locked into a gauntlet match and a meaningless 6 Woman Tag.


For once rukia has realized its not an important raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> For once rukia has realized its not an important raw.


SAF, This is a filler Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

It's absurd for Alexa to not be a babyface and for Sasha to not be a heel.  Who is booking this crap??


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's absurd for Alexa to not be a babyface and for Sasha to not be a heel.  Who is booking this crap??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

HHH needs to stop giving favors to his friends.  Smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I said it before, I will say it again.  Paige filming Alexa is best for business.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Shut up Rukia!


That is all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up Rukia!
> 
> 
> That is all.


What, why?  You like hot women, don't you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What, why?  You like hot women, don't you?


Well duh but that video's been up for a while now.

I thought you'd be on it .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I posted it a week dude.  This is a repeat contribution.  You are welcome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Bra and panty matches are dead dude.


----------



## Bump (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bra and panty matches are dead dude.



sadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bra and panty matches are dead dude.



Yep. This is the best these young boys ever gonna get. Unless we get Bliss or Rose porn flicks.

Then holy shit will it be glorious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I actually really liked bra and panties matches back in the day.  I was at that perfect adolescent age where I really enjoyed them.  The women were incredibly hot.  The crowd usually wins regardless of the match outcome.  And it was just a nice change of pace from the wrestling and the talking segments that made up the rest of the show.

Also a good way to get you in the mood for Silk Stalkings.  (The perfect show to air after Raw.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Right after Raw during the Attitude Era!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I think there also a period that had Pacific Palisades after Raw.  And a TV show with Pamela Anderson called V.I.P.  Those were the good old days.  I pray WWE never completely abandons hiring hot beautiful women.

Even though Eva Marie was a flop.  I’m glad they gave it a shot with her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think there also a period that had Pacific Palisades after Raw.  And a TV show with Pamela Anderson called V.I.P.  Those were the good old days.  I pray WWE never completely abandons hiring hot beautiful women.
> 
> Even though Eva Marie was a flop.  I’m glad they gave it a shot with her.


VIP was amazing though. Pamela was my girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I don’t even know what’s on after Raw now.  That reality tv show with an annoying redneck family?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Yeah it's dumb stuff. The only show I liked from USA now is Psych but even I know that's as white a show as possible


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Is Suits USA?  I want to watch that show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Suits USA?  I want to watch that show.


Yeah it is. You can see it on demand or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2018)

me n the homie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> me n the homie!


did you ask for a stiff chop block?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did you ask for a stiff chop block?


I brought a photo of rukia avatar so he could do his classic spit move on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I brought a photo of rukia avatar so he could do his classic spit move on it.




That's cold.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

Good pic.  I got a pic with RVD once because he was on a cruise excursion that my family and I were on.

I also briefly held hands with Charlotte at the mae young classic.

And finally.  I sat next to Stevie Ray on an airplane once.

Those are my wrestler interaction stories.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> me n the homie!


Wearing WWE merch when seeing the homie. Shameful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

My only interaction was having Becky smile at me, and then me wanting so badly to go ask her out but Vince McShit buried mah dreams


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My only interaction was having Becky smile at me, and then me wanting so badly to go ask her out but Vince McShit buried mah dreams


I talked to her at the airport and got a hi-five. You stay the NF Forum jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I talked to her at the airport and got a hi-five. You stay the NF Forum jobber.


You don't got a greedy old man to bury you , damn audience kiddo 

At least my struggles are real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wearing WWE merch when seeing the homie. Shameful.


Its AJ it's cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good pic.  I got a pic with RVD once because he was on a cruise excursion that my family and I were on.
> 
> I also briefly held hands with Charlotte at the mae young classic.
> 
> ...


damn should have asked charlotte does she feel guilty fucking bobby n aj at the same time.

but you going to EC? or are you waiting for mania weekend?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

I have tickets for both EC and Wrestlemania.  I’m not that excited about EC.  But at least I will spend a couple of days in Vegas.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2018)

WWE is looking a little stale right now?  Don’t worry.  Randy Orton turning heel is a trump card they have in their back pocket.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2018)

Actually want Randy to beat Roode. He needs the US Title to become a Grand Slam Champion. Roode can then have a midcard feud before turning Heel like he should have been all along.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Randy, Owens, and AJ need to go to Raw during the next shakeup.

Smackdown can have Balor, Rollins, and Ambrose in the trade.  (Or you could swap one of these guys for Joe.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually want Randy to beat Roode. He needs the US Title to become a Grand Slam Champion. Roode can then have a midcard feud before turning Heel like he should have been all along.


Orton as a bad guy should win almost every match.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Give them a break most are 11 year olds turning 12 watching WWE . Since that's the demographic nowadays


Man so glad i grew up looking at Trish, Lita, Torrie etc. in thongs and Stacy doing table dances. Now we have Alexa covered up jump starting boy's puberty. 
Sad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Omg.  Lmao!  There are so many fucking weird videos on YouTube.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

lol 1:01 of that video is funny as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

I think Rousey should be a heel from day one.  The audience has already chosen that role for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm surprised they didn't wait another year for Jeff. Could have done a whole program with him...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

I wonder if Jarrett will be mentioned as founding TNA


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

LEGEND

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Jarrett will be mentioned as founding TNA



Yeah they might be making a move to take more talent from them smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah they might be making a move to take more talent from them smh.


Jarrett is not apart of Impact. And there is no talent to take from there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Falling off the wagon and going to rehab was the best thing to ever happen to Double J.


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jarrett is not apart of Impact. And there is no talent to take from there.


Lashley is coming

Moose is pretty good. Sami Callahan. Morrison could comeback. Rosemary is decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

this is real by the way. Vince and Jeff had beef. Vince really fired Jeff on live tv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Rosemary is more charismatic than every woman on the WWE roster.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Legend said:


> Lashley is coming
> 
> Moose is pretty good. Sami Callahan. Morrison could comeback. Rosemary is decent.


Lashley not part of the roster anymore.
But fuck sami callahan I don't like dude.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jarrett is not apart of Impact. And there is no talent to take from there.



Yes I know that he isn't currently there but he was still apart of the organization for a long time. And you never know what they might be looking for in talent. Just looking at the possibilities.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

You right. They gonna need extra bodies for all these multi-man matches on these dual brand ppvs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2018)

Vince's legends contract always wins. 

Only exception was Macho Man and Chyna but that's because those two weren't offered before they passed away.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince's legends contract always wins.
> 
> Only exception was Macho Man and Chyna but that's because those two weren't offered before they passed away.



Which is why I believe punk will be back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Sami Callihan beats women and wrestles in a leather jacket. He's the biggest tool next to Low Ki wrestling in a suit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

What if JJ smashes a guitar over Bayley's head??


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man so glad i grew up looking at Trish, Lita, Torrie etc. in thongs and Stacy doing table dances. Now we have Alexa covered up jump starting boy's puberty.
> Sad.


Not to mention Alexa is now a feminazi.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Not to mention Alexa is now a feminazi.


i'm alarmed by Alexa's recent behavior.  She seems more concerned with hawking her merch right now than with looking hot.  That move is going to backfire on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

So HHH is set to take over Vince's duties everyone


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow Shane really doesn't want it .

I don't expect too many changes soon. Wouldn't be surprised if HHH made creative commitments that the show would continue as Vince planned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Rumor is hes bringing NXT team up with him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh wow, we might also find out for sure if Triple H can work with Kevin Dunn. Ton of rumors over the years that he hates him lmfao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

If this is true then the XFL was the true babyface all along

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh wow, we might also find out for sure if Triple H can work with Kevin Dunn. Ton of rumors over the years that he hates him lmfao.



Yeah I think Dave said once that when Vince is no longer running the company Dunn is out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah I think Dave said once that when Vince is no longer running the company Dunn is out.



Most joyous day if this rumor is true 

Fuck that beaver face


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah I think Dave said once that when Vince is no longer running the company Dunn is out.



Yeah a new approach to the look might help Smackdown esp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Smackdown proved vanilla midgets don't sell


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 19, 2018)

*Stephanie McMahon Discusses The Possibility Of WWE Being Sold*

_

 Stephanie McMahon was recently interviewed by Bloomberg Businessweek, she was asked if WWE could be sold to a large media organization such as Disney, 21st Century Fox and Amazon. Here were her comments:

"We've certainly thought about it. It would be foolish not to"

Stephanie also commented on her liking of WWE's business model to that of Disney.

"There was a time when it came across as seedy, kind of playing to barroom brawls. [Now] our lines of business are really more akin to Disney than they are to anything else."

With WWE's broadcasting rights up for renewal to keep Raw and Smackdown Live on USA and Vince McMahon focused on his partnership with Alpha Entertainment to relaunch the XFL, the chances of WWE being sold to these organizations are very high._


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown proved vanilla midgets don't sell


Why you gotta diss your own boy Ambrose like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why you gotta diss your own boy Ambrose like that?


He ain't a midget or on Smackdown though


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

This the result of making it the john cena and roman reigns show the last two decades.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

I kid about the vanilla midget but damn those guys on Smackdown need some sort of storyline to set them apart.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Won't matter now. WWE gonna forget about the mid card completely now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

apparently they're also trying to get an event in Australia , to seat about 100,000 people . 

I doubt they're creative enough to get that many people interested


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

They might do a great number tho. Austrila never gets ppvs so its rarity that could get a high count


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> *Stephanie McMahon Discusses The Possibility Of WWE Being Sold*
> 
> _
> *Spoiler*:
> ...



Lmfao I'm starting to think that they're more than just thinking about. Putting out feelers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They might do a great number tho. Austrila never gets ppvs so its rarity that could get a high count


not 100000 though. You need a big time card to do that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmfao I'm starting to think that they're more than just thinking about. Putting out feelers.


I'll buy it for a buck and ten bucks if it includes  a Mandy and Mickie blowjob


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not 100000 though. You need a big time card to do that.



The dual brand with Cena and Lesnar plus HHH being there could help it. 


I could see WWE doing 50,000 at least. The last time they had a ppv there was in 2002 or some shit like that. 

They will get giant numbers especially if the tickets are cheap.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

lol watching the WrestlingJesus vids and laughing my ass off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'm still thinking it was Pepper that was punched and killed trying to be a hero in an iron man outfit.
> 
> Also speaking of hell freezing over





Is Vince dying and is trying to mend bridges before he departs this life. 

Also JJ is probably the only talent to beat children on TV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Jarrett beat the crap out of women in the attitude era too. He's a woman and child abuser.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The dual brand with Cena and Lesnar plus HHH being there could help it.
> 
> 
> I could see WWE doing 50,000 at least. The last time they had a ppv there was in 2002 or some shit like that.
> ...



I mean the way I see it,  A.) you let AJ vs Shinsuke vs Finn vs DB go NJPW style, B.) Hardcore matches  C.) Cena vs Brock vs Rock vs HHH ( I know dumb but it might sell)  E.) Woman wrasslin F.) TLC match between Broken Matt and Jeff vs New Day vs Dudleys   this is just suggestion but you're right it's plausible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

SLAPNUTS


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean the way I see it,  A.) you let AJ vs Shinsuke vs Finn vs DB go NJPW style, B.) Hardcore matches  C.) Cena vs Brock vs Rock vs HHH ( I know dumb but it might sell)  E.) Woman wrasslin F.) TLC match between Broken Matt and Jeff vs New Day vs Dudleys   this is just suggestion but you're right it's plausible.


I don't think you understanding what I'm trying to say tho. 

 The PPV will be a high count regardless I just don't know if it will reach 100,000 people. But it's silly to say its impossible. 

You have to take into consideration. We as Illinois dudes get damn near 2 ppvs and 40 TV episodes in Chicago every year. Australia hasn't gotten a ppv in almost two decades. Either way, its going to attract a high count off that value you alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

If WWE is inducting JJ, then what are the chances they can do the same for Nailz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think you understanding what I'm trying to say tho.
> 
> The PPV will be a high count regardless I just don't know if it will reach 100,000 people. But it's silly to say its impossible.
> 
> You have to take into consideration. We as Illinois dudes get damn near 2 ppvs and 40 TV episodes in Chicago every year. Australia hasn't gotten a ppv in almost two decades. Either way, its going to attract a high count off that value you alone.



I know it will do ok but they want to go for the whole sell out.

I'm saying it's possible to get the rest of the people to show by selling them the types of matches besides just selling them that they will be there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If WWE is inducting JJ, then what are the chances they can do the same for Nailz.



the same chances Chyna has


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know it will do ok but they want to go for the whole sell out.
> 
> I'm saying it's possible to get the rest of the people to show by selling them the types of matches besides just selling them that they will be there



I mean if they announce in months advanced and actually make big time stories and big time matches with current superstars I bet they pull off a big decent sized number.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2018)

lmao wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> LEGEND


 wtf

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Continuation of this storyline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Apollo dropped the Crews last name.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Continuation of this storyline


HAhaha man wcw 2000 was something else.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2018)

Beetlejuice has more charisma and talent than Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Beetlejuice has more charisma and talent than Roman Reigns




Slapnuts>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh shit.  Beetlejuice got put into the Steiner Recliner!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

stop hating on Baby girl......his road to mania leads to be king of the mountain

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Alexa on an Arizona radio station said she was upset about the match tonight.  The reason she’s upset is because Absolution attacked her friend Mickie James last week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Honestly, Jeff Jarrett is mostly memorable due to Bash at the Beach.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

sorry I stole your gimmick @The Juice Man  but you're not here a lot so now I gotta take over as babygurl's new NF fanboy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

So starting off Raw with a mix reaction with Roman coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Are they going to start with the gauntlet match?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are they going to start with the gauntlet match?


Well at least we can turn the show off early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Roman


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Seth got his mojo back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Hmm, so Roman vs Rollins to start off the matches tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Is this match going to last over an hour?  That’s exhausting.  Too much wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

someone other than roman wins now, then EC Roman LOLWINS

kinda obvious that WWE wants to try and lure the kiddos from them thinking they know the results.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

if the women main event tonight we riot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Interesting sequences right there.   From a buckle bomb to the punch.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Looking for the Revolution Knee!  What???  They gave that stupid knee attack a new name again???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

There is no knee. There is only the curb stomp.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Seth would've won by now if he had his flame pants on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

match fire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow. so Seth takes it for tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

WWE giving away every possible main event ppv match they have in hour one. 

Brilliant business.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, from Roman to Cena.   Rollins going to have to be putting in some work for tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Nacho fries


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

is it me or is there a fan in the audience with no shirt on


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena better eliminate Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE giving away every possible main event ppv match they have in hour one.
> 
> Brilliant business.


@Ghost_of_Gashir i have no idea how they are going to convince us to watch hour 3 tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE giving away every possible main event ppv match they have in hour one.
> 
> Brilliant business.


Vince logic


nobody wants 3 hour football but we want 5 hour wrestling!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Vince realizes he can't compete with the winter olympics


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't break his nose Seth!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

No one cares about Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah there is a guy not wearing a shirt in the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Olympic ice dancing finals tonight!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena killing the Bayley to Belly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Winter Olympics schedule looks weak tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena is kicking Seth's ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Winter Olympics schedule looks weak tonight.



Curling was lit af today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena is kicking Seth's ass.


Hopefully Miz eliminates big match John.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

I agree with Corey.  Seth Rollins should just give up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena should look at the Mania sign.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena is right.  The ref needs to save Rollins from himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

This match is going to be the entire episode.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This match is going to be the entire episode.


As soon as this match ends they will start the six women tag match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

I hate that the AA doesn't put anyone away anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Seth Rollins doing strength spots 60 minutes into the match is bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

That was mean to do that to Cena.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate that the AA doesn't put anyone away anymore.



AA shouldn't be putting people away anyway.  DDT does more damage to you than that silly backdrop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Rollins fucking no-sold an AA. What the hell was that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, that two big names Rollins has taken out of this gauntlet match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Elias should win in 30 seconds.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, that two big names Rollins has taken out of this gauntlet match.


Proof that he has no chance Sunday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Dumbass Rollins is going to have nothing left for Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

I predict Balor next.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dumbass Rollins is going to have nothing left for Elimination Chamber.


I agree.  This is ultimately a meaningless match.

Lay down ffs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

god damn seth dick big

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Cena is acting heelish in this interview.  Making lots of excuses.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Balor next?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

wish wwe made raw this interesting instead of every 1000 years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Is Dean dead? Why is there no mention of his injury status?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is Dean dead? Why is there no mention of his injury status?


He might be the next guy announced for the hall of fame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He might be the next guy announced for the hall of fame.


Pfft hall of jobbers maybe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Raw half way over guys.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is Dean dead? Why is there no mention of his injury status?





Dean just happy to watch soap operas on Renee's couch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

i forgot miz in this

this really going 2 hours


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Braun is gonna win this. Kinda predictable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> i forgot miz in this
> 
> this really going 2 hours


Nah.  Miz and Balor will last 10 minutes.  And Braun will squash the Survivor.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Nonsense.  Balor can't beat Miz.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2018)

Miz should have been roll in roll out then pointing at his head saying he's too smart to waste energy in this match.   Would have been a heel move in his character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Lmao!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

Braun is really quick


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

damn tonight full of upsets


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2018)

Miz: Yay I won.  *Has realisation* Oh shit what have I done?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ambrose lost his spot on Raw during this injury.  He needs to go to Smackdown to re establish himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Dean just happy to watch soap operas on Renee's couch.


Nothing wrong with that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

This really went 2 hours


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Leave the Axeman alone!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2018)

I hope JJ smash Roman with a guitar in the HoF ceremony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Leave Miz alone!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Braun a shit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Miz having to put everybody over.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

When Braun said he had unfinished business, I thought he was fixing to go all the way with Alexa Bliss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Stop calling Nia the Irresistible Force.  That's fucking stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I hope JJ smash Roman with a guitar in the HoF ceremony



Rather have Road Dogg come out as his Real Double J Jessie James gimmick and get smashed over the head.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

I'd love a three way meetup between Jeff Jarrett, Y2J and Elias.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

What is this gonna be?  A squash match?  A talking segment would be really risky.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

One good thing about Raw tonight?  No authority figures.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

yikes omfg no asuka


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

Nip Slip


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

This is a big problem for Asuka tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Promoting WWE is a big thing you need to be able to do if you are a champion in the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Booooooooo Ronda!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Nip Slip


 

Link


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Asuka with the stereotypical dark Asian nipples. She's just a normal woman!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

TiVo is god-tier.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

Eagle eyed Gibbs

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2018)

Americans fall during ice dancing finals. Wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

might have to beat off again tonight

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

Ladies time?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

fuck bray wyatt

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

get paige off my screen

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Americans fall during ice dancing finals. Wtf


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

I go into another room, shave, come back, and ladies entrances are still going on.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> @WhatADrag




get this bitch off my screen bro and whoever does her makeup should be fired

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Team PCB!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Team PCB!


*Submission Sorority

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Mandy is having a rough outing tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Turning into a botchfest tbh.  Lots of timing issues.  Doesn’t bode well for EC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TiVo is god-tier.


Truly this month was full of love for everyone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2018)

Send Mandy back to NXT.  Announce that she is hurt before Elimination Chamber and pull her from the match.

She had a really bad night.  The pin attempt was glaring.  The crowd will seriously turn on her if she has another night like this.  “You can’t wrestle” chants.  And then her reputation will be set.  The wwe needs to avoid that.  Because she does have talent.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2018)

raw would be fire when i go to sleep early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2018)

Mandy Rose needs to get into porn before her looks fade. Wrestling is not for her.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 20, 2018)

Nikki cross in the chamber would be interesting


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose needs to get into porn before her looks fade. Wrestling is not for her.


Pretty much. Wrestling isn't for everyone and she should be taking a pounding on camera in a different form of entertainment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Mandy and Asuka had bad nights.  I can totally imagine someone watching Mandy's performance in that match and shortening her elimination chamber time from 10 minutes to 3 minutes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

bros I sent this to my group chat for my group in a class on accident.

MAD HEATED


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2018)

WAD talking nerd shit with his college classmates.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bros I sent this to my group chat for my group in a class on accident.
> 
> MAD HEATED


I can't tell if this is WWE trying to do the right thing or just insulting the hell out of its fanbase's intelligence. Cruz? Crews? Really Vince? You're telling me people are dumb enough to not tell the difference.
Also how'd your class react?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WAD talking nerd shit with his college classmates.



I meant to send it to my group chat of close friends who watch wrestling

I sent it to my group chat from school who I'm working on a project with together.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I had to. Gotta rep my boy no matter how dirty WWE does him.


 
I think you're even more desperate than I am. 

And I'm an Ambrose fan


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bros I sent this to my group chat for my group in a class on accident.
> 
> MAD HEATED


Funny thing is I was actually thinking they'd drop Crew's last name after finding out the school shooters name.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not going to lie. I'm excited for 205.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not going to lie. I'm excited for 205.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


?

its been highly praised the last two or three shows since HHH has taken over.

Crowd still butt tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ?
> 
> its been highly praised the last two or three shows since HHH has taken over.
> 
> Crowd still butt tho.


is there flippy shit?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm not excited for Smackdown. Winter Olympics tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2018)

Men's freestyle halfpipe finals.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is there flippy shit?


It leans more to of the cwc now. all gimmicks vince put in have been dropped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It leans more to of the cwc now. all gimmicks vince put in have been dropped.


 awww 

I want old school cruiserweight flippy shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not excited for Smackdown. Winter Olympics tonight.



are the women on tonight


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2018)

Will flip in and out of Smackdown today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> are the women on tonight


Olympians are fucking hot dude!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Olympians are fucking hot dude!


That doesn't answer my question slapnuts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> are the women on tonight


What women?  Women’s hockey?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Will flip in and out of Smackdown today.


sad state of affairs


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Asuka needs some whitening strips.  Why wouldn’t wwe take care of something easy like that?  This is a cosmestic business and the teeth can easily be corrected.  Fucking do it now.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sad state of affairs



Might be a shakeup after WM. Remaining hopeful.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Rollins, Ambrose, Bayley, and Balor to Smackdown for Owens, Charlotte, AJ, and Randy Orton.

Make the trade!  New Superstar Shakeup baby!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 20, 2018)

Asuka is a 40 year old lesbian chainsmoker. Don't try to change her, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka is a 40 year old lesbian chainsmoker. Don't try to change her, Rukia.



It could be entertaining.  Hopefully Asuka will do Good Morning Arizona next time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Might be a shakeup after WM. Remaining hopeful.


Probably will but it seems they need something good to revive the show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose you hyped for Elimination Chamber bro?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose you hyped for Elimination Chamber bro?


Probably will come back to watch since theres nothing to take my attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2018)

lol they need to change that entrance for Dolph.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2018)

hows smackdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> hows smackdown?


From some reactions , not good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

I stopped watching five mins in.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2018)

It seems ok but I just flipped out again lmfao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

WWE doesn't care about SD anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE doesn't care about SD anymore.


So why should we?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> From some reactions , not good.


road dogg should be castrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2018)

whew haven't seen such inactivity in a long while.

WWE sure has gotten super stale


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm looking forward to nxt tomorrow night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

NXT
Raw/205
SD

best shows in order.

Raw would be for sure number 2 if there wasn't the obvious filler that's in raw every week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2018)

Crowd actually into 205.

take sd away from road dump n give it to hhh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 20, 2018)

205 Live been on the up. As has RAW. NXT is usually always quality too.
Hate to say it but SD is stale atm. Road Dogg is killing it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 20, 2018)

I bet you during creative meetings for SD some genuine ideas are spewed and this dumb fuck Road Dogg shots them all down and insists a fucking Top 10 list will save the show .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett better smash a guitar over Road Dogg's head during Mania weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I bet you during creative meetings for SD some genuine ideas are spewed and this dumb fuck Road Dogg shots them all down and insists a fucking Top 10 list will save the show .




Top ten failed the first night after giving dudes title shots who weren't even on the list.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

I lost interest when Tye Dillinger was announced as #10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2018)

Buddy Murphy looked surprisingly good and his finisher is fucking sick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Buddy looks a bit big for a cruiserweight, doesn't he?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2018)

i thought so, but in the story line he weighed in at 200.9 pounds before his match. he's same height as Ariya Devari it looks like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Buddy looks a bit big for a cruiserweight, doesn't he?



They did a story with him showing he lost weight making the limit.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Is there anyone on Smackdown that they should promote to NXT?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I bet you during creative meetings for SD some genuine ideas are spewed and this dumb fuck Road Dogg shots them all down and insists a fucking Top 10 list will save the show .



Hopefully he will be transitioned into a new role. I also think they've run the GM concept entirely stale on the show, and Shane must be tired of it lmao. They need to creatively gout it and make a new, real concept for the product.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

Basically I'm told, It's like this because prices have been jacked up since the 90s and even though less people are in the seats WWE is making more money than ever off ticket sales and merch even though the empty arena aspect can be misleading.

It still trash of WWE not being able to fill an arena at some times tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Well I'm somebody who isn't turned off by the prices.  But I have no desire to pay for a SD show right now.  Raw only!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2018)

The live event numbers can be highly disturbing sometimes lol. Hoping for some change.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm waiting for the 205 moment where Braun shows up and officially cucks Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

One good thing about the Murphy call up is that he has to be like the most motivated guy on the roster.  He does not want to blow this!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

Braun destroying that pussy!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Alexa got those hands.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd pay to see a sextape. I bet Alexa could handle it well too.

Plot twist: Blake is recording

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Paige revealed the WWE's cuck culture to the world.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige revealed the WWE's cuck culture to the world.



Swinging actually.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Swinging actually.



Potato, potahtoe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

I demand to not know that WWE is into NTR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

I bet HHH is one of those guys who'd enjoy having Steph cuck him by the whole roster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Steph said HHH is into anal and pegging on Howard Stern iirc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2018)

Not surprised since he dated Chyna.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

The state of HHH's hair in that gif

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

wish he would keep jobbing forever.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2018)

lmao that is hilarious.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Cripple H is too jealous of Miz's quick rise to success!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Cripple H is too jealous of Miz's quick rise to success!


Anyone can rise like the Jizz.

Step one be allowed to shoot

step two have an ugly waifu .

Step three lose to the beast ROMANG REINGS!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyone can rise like the Jizz.
> 
> Step one be allowed to shoot
> 
> ...



Roman got demoted to the mid card. The Miz still main eventing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman got demoted to the mid card. The Miz still main eventing.


 Roman did get demoted.............from GOD to WWE Main event star 

Jizz is main eventing the midcard jobbers league

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman did get demoted.............from GOD to WWE Main event star
> 
> Jizz is main eventing the midcard jobbers league



Roman sucks. If he's a god then nobody would ever want to be like him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman sucks. If he's a god then nobody would ever want to be like him.


 

dammit stop making break character 

Now I"ll never replace Juice as this thread's Roman pretend fanboy .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit stop making break character
> 
> Now I"ll never replace Juice as this thread's Roman pretend fanboy .



KAYFABE is DEAD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> KAYFABE is DEAD



and thus wrestling is dead forever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

wrestling is a carny show and it always was a carny show. People need to stop pretending it isn't hickish entertainment because it is.

It's not classy, it's not mainstream, it's trashy and that's what made it good


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm waiting for the 205 moment where Braun shows up and officially cucks Buddy Murphy.


Murphy and I are nervous asf for the next mixed match challenge.

I will boo Strowman for life if he steals from Buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Raw ratings up this week.  Dying to see that Smackdown number.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then that will bring in ratings. Good and bad controversy


Controversy creates cash!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Controversy creates cash!


Vince needs to come back full time as a tv character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Controversy creates cash!


By the way channeling my Vince Mcmahon for a presentationat school. Time to lie to sugar coat the losses and pretend all ia good. Followed by No chance in hell playing me off


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Velveteen Dream promo!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

we watching this after nxt


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2018)

Terry Funk vs. Eric.

  .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> we watching this after nxt


Ugh.  The New Blood.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

turn it on and watch with me rukia brother!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Gargano is a loser.  He can’t win the big one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

I do want to watch some of these old nitros.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

vince russo wild


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

damn torrie wilson was part of wcw

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

I watched the first segment.  I will watch it.  Give you my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

the cat just came in the ring choking the ref n the ref proceeded to start a count out lmao then the cat said u know what ring the bell n the match ended lmfao


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2018)

Flair vs. Russo? .

Haha they definitely tried to make a fun show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Where is the Judy Bagwell on a forklift match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

lot of bad bitches from wcw


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

damn this ddp segment was actually dope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

ddp forever an underappreciated talent

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

why is hulk hogan in a hell in a cell with a caw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

It's me , It's me , it's DDP! 

High five ! 


Also who's Hull Cogan?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Bianca Belair on Twitter getting into arguments with Mandy Rose about flipping her hair. This bitch needs to shut up before she gets released.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

The New Blood!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bianca Belair on Twitter getting into arguments with Mandy Rose about flipping her hair. This bitch needs to shut up before she gets released.



I cant see the image but I looked up Mandy Rose twitter she told Bianca that she's going t continue making history while Bianca time is up.

what history is this bitch making

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

This whole thing happened because Mandy needed to distract people from her terrible performance on Monday night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2018)

1st hour - 3.52 million - 1.20 - Gauntlet Match - Seth vs. Roman, Seth vs. Cena

2nd hour - 3.51 million - 1.21 - Rest of Gauntlet match

3rd hour - 2.82 million - 1.00 - Asuka promo, Titus Worldwide vs. The Bar, Women trios match

Seth>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 1st hour - 3.52 million - 1.20 - Gauntlet Match - Seth vs. Roman, Seth vs. Cena
> 
> 2nd hour - 3.51 million - 1.21 - Rest of Gauntlet match
> 
> ...


Seth put in work. While I still prefer him as a Heel, in ring wise he's looking back to his best and his Face work is the best its been since his turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I cant see the image but I looked up Mandy Rose twitter she told Bianca that she's going t continue making history while Bianca time is up.
> 
> what history is this bitch making



She's botching at a historical rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2018)

Seth better be wearing the flame pants at Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Nia should take out Absolution during the pre-show.  And they can just do a 4 woman EC match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth better be wearing the flame pants at Elimination Chamber.


BURN IT DOWN. Ngl I thought that was a goofy AF addition to his theme but now I really like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

@WhatADrag

This tag team championship match was just fine.

Never mind.  The Ernest the Cat Miller countout was stupid asf.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2018)

Lol.  MIA and GI Bro??  Major Guns??

I watched a lot of WCW back in the day.  Clearly I had quit by the time this gimmick came around.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  MIA and GI Bro??  Major Guns??
> 
> I watched a lot of WCW back in the day.  Clearly I had quit by the time this gimmick came around.



Major Guns were top tier


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2018)

Is Okada the new King of 3 moves of doom?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

It was nonsensical.  The ref should have been counting anyway.

I think the match was going fairly well.  And the crowd was interested.  But that bullshit just killed it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 22, 2018)

One of the worst matches I've ever seen.

It's a real shame Bob Sapp was so unmotivated to train, because he could have been a dominant MMA fighter, and with some formal training a decent pro wrestling brawler at least.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Jesus Christ.  Booker T and Billy Kidman next.  Torrie Wilson low blows Kidman.  And Booker wins.  A big brawl after the match.  Kidman lays out everyone with a steel chair.

I have a feeling every match on this show is going to be really overbooked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

G.I bro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Booker T was getting that over!  The crowd popped huge on that spinaroonie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Damn,  Stacy Keibler looks incredible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Bischoff wins the hardcore title.  Lots of interference and nonsense.  Didn’t enjoy it at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

I thought about Rousey matches a little bit today.  And I think Rousey/Charlotte is a bigger match than Rousey/Asuka.  So if Asuka does go to Smackdown, I would end her streak at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Big Poppa Pump promo made no sense.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

I don’t know what the rules are of this Scott Steiner/Vampiro Match.  Chairshot, eye rakes, outside interference, no count outs.  It doesn’t matter.

Every match has had outside interference so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

reading won.


suzuki over af overseas

legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

"The reason Io Shirai isn’t in the tournament is because her eventual goal is to get cleared and go to WWE and she’s afraid working for ROH could hurt her chances"

hmmm does she have a chance?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2018)

Prime Booker has that epic top rope spinning leg drop finisher


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "The reason Io Shirai isn’t in the tournament is because her eventual goal is to get cleared and go to WWE and she’s afraid working for ROH could hurt her chances"
> 
> hmmm does she have a chance?



Io is a way bigger deal in Japan than Kairi or Asuka ever were. She's a better wrestler too. But she has a screwed up neck and I don't know if she ever got that taken care of.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Probably didn't.  Jazzy Gabbert immediately had surgery when she failed her physical.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Io is a way bigger deal in Japan than Kairi or Asuka ever were. She's a better wrestler too. But she has a screwed up neck and I don't know if she ever got that taken care of.


That seems to be the consensus.  Everyone seems to think she is the best of those three.

But even if she healthy.  I don't think we can have a third dominant Japanese wrestler in the WWE stable.  That's just overkill.

Deonna, Baker, Blanchard, Storm, Green are the type of indie wrestlers they should be targeting.

(They don't actually need anyone.  They have a ton of women.  Too many as it is.)


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Poppa Pump promo made no sense.



Isn't that basically what happened to every promo he did once he roided up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't that basically what happened to every promo he did once he roided up?


The one where he takes a shot at Ric and talks about Stone Cold one made perfect sense though


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2018)

If its the one I'm thinking of Steiner scared the shit outta Flair in it too when Flair had to come out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> If its the one I'm thinking of Steiner scared the shit outta Flair in it too when Flair had to come out.


he got scared?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2018)

Big Poppa Pump should've came in WWE and been a huge out of control roid rage heel calling all the divas whores and implying HHH had a small dick like he would've in WCW but they toned him down and made him a weak af face.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Well shit, I set my alarms on my phone. I sat it right next to me.
I wake up my phone is missing and no alarms is happening. 
I missed my classes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Poppa Pump should've came in WWE and been a huge out of control roid rage heel calling all the divas whores and implying HHH had a small dick like he would've in WCW but they toned him down and made him a weak af face.



Steiner's promos were golden. I watched each and every one of them multiple times in the past lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2018)

The GOAT.

"As you're in the hospital on your back screaming in pain, your wife will be on her back, screaming my name."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The GOAT.
> 
> "As you're in the hospital on your back screaming in pain, your wife will be on her back, screaming my name."


huh no wonder Charlotte got the manly face


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he got scared?


yea he was in the ring with steiner during one of these promos where steiner was going off on flair because of real heat they have. Stiener didn't take long to have Flair pressed up against the ring post looking scared af.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The GOAT.
> 
> "As you're in the hospital on your back screaming in pain, your wife will be on her back, screaming my name."


Stiener a GOAT. I watched the whole video, makes me sad wwe is the only place that didn't let him shine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2018)

Prime Big Poppa Pump Steiner vs Brock or Braun would've been amazing. Like...

"Braun, I'm calling you out YOU OVERGROWN WHITE TRASH SON OF A BITCH! There's only two things I care about, my freaks and my peaks and I know a fat loser like you can't possibly keep a woman satisfied! After I kick your ass, I'm gonna show Alexa Bliss that true bliss is with the big bad booty daddy! 'Cause Big Poppa Pump is your hook up...HOLLA if you hear me!"

And then he goes into roid rage and beats the shit out of Michael Cole for no reason.

Should've never made him a face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Big Poppa Pump Steiner vs Brock or Braun would've been amazing. Like...
> 
> "Braun, I'm calling you out YOU OVERGROWN WHITE TRASH SON OF A BITCH! There's only two things I care about, my freaks and my peaks and I know a fat loser like you can't possibly keep a woman satisfied! After I kick your ass, I'm gonna show Alexa Bliss that true bliss is with the big bad booty daddy! 'Cause Big Poppa Pump is your hook up...HOLLA if you hear me!"
> 
> ...



THIS IS EPIC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Big Poppa Pump Steiner vs Brock or Braun would've been amazing. Like...
> 
> "Braun, I'm calling you out YOU OVERGROWN WHITE TRASH SON OF A BITCH! There's only two things I care about, my freaks and my peaks and I know a fat loser like you can't possibly keep a woman satisfied! After I kick your ass, I'm gonna show Alexa Bliss that true bliss is with the big bad booty daddy! 'Cause Big Poppa Pump is your hook up...HOLLA if you hear me!"
> 
> ...


Spot on lmao. He'd probably roid rage on Graves too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

They saying Fat Wyatt not paying child support and spending all that money on Jojo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Big Poppa Pump Steiner vs Brock or Braun would've been amazing. Like...
> 
> "Braun, I'm calling you out YOU OVERGROWN WHITE TRASH SON OF A BITCH! There's only two things I care about, my freaks and my peaks and I know a fat loser like you can't possibly keep a woman satisfied! After I kick your ass, I'm gonna show Alexa Bliss that true bliss is with the big bad booty daddy! 'Cause Big Poppa Pump is your hook up...HOLLA if you hear me!"
> 
> ...


Murphy will hate this storyline bro.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They saying Fat Wyatt not paying child support and spending all that money on Jojo.


Jojo would be in charge of our relationship too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jojo would be in charge of our relationship too.




I'm not doing this shit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

$6000 per month for his kids is plenty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not doing this shit.



Hmm, spent more on his horses than on women.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> $6000 per month for his kids is plenty.


I mean you right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not doing this shit.


dat ass is worth it to him apparently


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

The judge needs to update his judgment.  Bray is less of a star now.  I guarantee you he doesn’t make as much money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2018)

Bray has an addiction to women's underwear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2018)

lol someone said, "You'd think Bray would be smarter with his money since his dad worked for the IRS."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bray has an addiction to women's underwear.


Yeah!  There is no proof this was for Jojo!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah!  There is no proof this was for Jojo!!!


Bray just bought a lot of women’s clothing because he thought he was going to be portraying Sister Abigail for a long time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Brian Pillman book fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

RIC FLAIR IS ON UNIVISION CHANNEL!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Had to hit up hulu customer service because my shit wasn't working. Allen was on the other side of the live chat. I imagined it was AJ Styles giving phenomenal customer service.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2018)

What happened?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What happened?


botch

she kicked out when she wasnt suppose to they still ended the match

wonder if she got hurt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2018)

Ric was stylin and profilin on a hispanic channel dancing with hotties


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

This bitch gonna get fired at this rate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

I kind of understand why she kicked out.  Isn't the protocol to redo the move when there is a botch like that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm not an Ember Moon guy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Goldberg defeats Tank Abbott.  Nash and Rick Steiner interfere.  Still looking for the first clean match of the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Wrestling fans are trash.

There was annoying idiots at the Naito event I went to.

We pay to see wrestling not to see wrestling and fans in the audience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett using a chair on Sting one minute into the match.  No such thing as dq's or count outs in WCW.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Sting and Jarrett with the worst table spot ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Sting is basically Ziggler at this point of WCW.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

@WhatADrag Miss Hancock showing leg to distract Mike Awesome was the best part of the show so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Hollywood Hogan wins a cage match with ease.  His PPV opponent sneak attacks him after the match.  Hogan crushes him and stands tall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Russo and Flair Cage match was awful.

The red "blood" being dumped on Flair was awful.

And Russo refusing to tap out to the figure four.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Nash didn't even have to pin people to beat them during this gauntlet match??


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag Miss Hancock showing leg to distract Mike Awesome was the best part of the show so far.



the contract signing had me dying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nash didn't even have to pin people to beat them during this gauntlet match??




BRO THAT HAD ME DYING LIKE WTF WHY ARE THEY BEING COUNTED OUT THEY AREN'T BEING COVERED

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2018)

@Rukia I'm reading your post, are you watching late 90's WCW because that sounds like Russo booking on what's going on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Rukia I'm reading your post, are you watching late 90's WCW because that sounds like Russo booking on what's going on.


WAD and I watched a random Nitro from 2000 this week.  And it is definitely Russo that booked this shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WAD and I watched a random Nitro from 2000 this week.  And it is definitely Russo that booked this shit.



Thought so.  When you mention matches ending in interference that should have been a huge give away.    Sadly he was allowed to pull this same bullshit when he was employed to TNA for a time.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This bitch gonna get fired at this rate.


Good the sooner we see her slobbin knob the better.

edit: i thought you were talking about that slut mandy rose.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Good the sooner we see her slobbin knob the better.
> 
> edit: i thought you were talking about that slut mandy rose.


I'm willing to be more patient than usual with Mandy Rose.

But she shouldn't be involved in big PPV matches, like the First Ladies Elimination Chamber.  She should come out 6th, get offense in, and immediately be eliminated.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hollywood Hogan wins a cage match with ease.  His PPV opponent sneak attacks him after the match.  Hogan crushes him and stands tall.



Hogan was wrestling his nephew.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

Wyatt paying more in one month to support his kids than TNA pays their wrestlers in a year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

I don’t like the Kairi Sane racial story.  But I think it is probably overblown.  One drunk idiot in the crowd.

But WWE needs to be careful.  I’m not the only one tired of the Japanese wrestlers being overpushed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia shut the hell up there is like two Japanese wrestlers being pushed

you just assuming since you see 4 japanese wrestlers in the E compared to 1 like the old days they are all being pushed.


you no worse than those drunk fans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Nakamura, Asuka, Kairi Sane are basically never allowed to lose.

Meanwhile guys like Rollins and AJ Styles only win about 55% of their matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Kairi been losing on nxt
nakamura has lost a lot and is barely on tv

shut your ass up old racist man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Nah, you are wrong.  Kairi has never lost a singles match.  Nakamura lost like a couple of times to bullshit shenanigans.  They win like 80% of their matches WAD.  And the reason is because they cannot overcome losses the same way that Seth and AJ and others are able to.  So doesn’t that mean they are lesser stars??


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

WWE needs to scale back on their indie talent too.  Push homegrown way more!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Kairi is losing to shayna in the upcoming episode.

shut up troll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

First loss ever.  Meanwhile Alexa, Sasha, Bayley, Becky, and Naomi lose every week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, you are wrong.  Kairi has never lost a singles match.  Nakamura lost like a couple of times to bullshit shenanigans.  They win like 80% of their matches WAD.  And the reason is because they cannot overcome losses the same way that Seth and AJ and others are able to.  So doesn’t that mean they are lesser stars??



god forbid someone not white win 80 percent of their matches


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

It’s fucking bullshit.  It really is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> god forbid someone not white win 80 percent of their matches


Even Braun loses more than the Asian talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> First loss ever.  Meanwhile Alexa, Sasha, Bayley, Becky, and Naomi lose every week.


bitch shes been in nxt for like 2 months with like 4 televised matches


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

This is easy to look at WAD.  It is really easy to find the stats. You can even look at house show results.

The top wrestlers in this company are constantly asked to put people over.

Meanwhile every tag match Nakamura is in ends with the Kinshasa.  No one ever gets to look strong against him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

house show results


only an old autistic wwe mark geek like u would bring up house shows happening in local towns


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Time to start pushing the homegrown wrestlers.  If a couple of losses destroy the credibility of the Asian wrestlers in this company, then they will return to Japan to continue their careers.  Not the end of the world.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> $6k every month? does his kid eat steaks and lobsters for breakfast? that's too much. at this rate his kid will be just like his father. fat wyatt jr.


the fat wyatt diet will keep you fed but boy does it sound expensive. And i thought Ryback was bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

anyways i need some beer money


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s fucking bullshit.  It really is.


man you sound racist as fuck. always thought you were with how you talk about black wrestlers but now its plain as day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

WWE some fools if Alexa wins sunday.

it should be bayley winning and sasha turning heel because bayley won


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> man you sound racist as fuck. always thought you were with how you talk about black wrestlers but now its plain as day.



The trolling is getting old since he does it everywhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

Nakalazy has done nothing to deserve his push. Bad matches, bad promos, lackadaisical effort all around.

Asuka showed her boob on Monday, so she's cool.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

In my opinion if jinder mahal can get chances after chances after being doo doo gritz naka can get a big match with aj to prove himself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The trolling is getting old since he does it everywhere.


yea I remember some of his off the wall comments in the anime channel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

At least with Jinder, I can see he's trying the best he can even though he's being pushed way above his ability and he does generate a lot of heel heat. 

Nakamura is two years of blah. Like...why did this guy win Royal Rumble? Because people think he'll have a good match with AJ? Hello...AJ has a good match with everybody.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> man you sound racist as fuck. always thought you were with how you talk about black wrestlers but now its plain as day.


Lol, nice try.  That's made up.  I would have Prime Booker T as the top guy in the company if he was wrestling today.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> the fat wyatt diet will keep you fed but boy does it sound expensive. And i thought Ryback was bad.



Me and WAD should do a meet and greet with Fat Wyatt. I will ask him personally why he's fat. 

and I'll ask him how does JoJo's ass feel like


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE some fools if Alexa wins sunday.
> 
> it should be bayley winning and sasha turning heel because bayley won


No.  Bayley should never be champion again.  If you want to do the Sasha heel turn.  You have Sasha win.  And she brutalizes Bayley in the chamber during that win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

bayley should retire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Bayley should never be champion again.  If you want to do the Sasha heel turn.  You have Sasha win.  And she brutalizes Bayley in the chamber during that win.


I'd take that too.

Then have Sasha just be a bitch and she beats Bayley at mania too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

Yeah, the rumble match was fire...

...while Nakamura spent 99% of it sitting down or laying down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah people complain about Naka's matches on smackdown but how are you gonna pull good matches outta Jinder, Corbin and a lazy Ziggler? Hell Jinder's match with Styles wasn't even that good which just tells you how trash Mahal is.



Agreed.

Jinder and Corbin are bad workers. They can't sell any moves and  they can't wrestle for shit too.

Its not Naka's fault if these fools can't take bumps. Jinder might get knocked out if he eats one of Naka's stiff knees.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah people complain about Naka's matches on smackdown but how are you gonna pull good matches outta Jinder, Corbin and a lazy Ziggler? Hell Jinder's match with Styles wasn't even that good which just tells you how trash Mahal is.


Lets ask Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Like Rusev over af and can't escape shitty booking


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like Rusev over af and can't escape shitty booking



Rusev deserves a WWE or a Universal title reign ffs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

They can't tell if the chant is over or if Rusev is over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

I say draft Rusev to Raw confirm him as a babyface and win the IC title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They can't tell if the chant is over or if Rusev is over.



fuck man  

my sides!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They can't tell if the chant is over or if Rusev is over.


I actually think this is true.  The crowd chants for Rusev.  Rusev comes out.  English sings.  The crowd doesn't know what to make of the singing.  And the cheers die down.

Of course WWE is confused!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

but the sell out on rusev merch not a clear message


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 23, 2018)

They probably printed like five Rusev Day shirts and now people make a big deal out of them selling out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Rusev is a guy that absolutely should be given an experimental babyface run.  To me he is extremely entertaining.

I just don't know if this Rusev Day gimmick is really that popular.  So I don't blame WWE for not knowing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

look here Lenard


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

I remember when Rusev was this huge guy that looks really tough and he almost killed Kalisto when he gave him the Accolade a couple years ago and poor Kalisto was dangling and bending in the most unnatural ways. 

Now, Rusev is being booked like Eugene


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

"Lana is the best".  Rusev tried really hard to get that over and failed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

vince the most loveable racist ever lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 23, 2018)

Juventud should have been a top tier


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> vince the most loveable racist ever lmfao


Why do we tolerate him but not others?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do we tolerate him but not others?


he gave us our childhood memories.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Love Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> he gave us our childhood memories.


True 

Hes lucky he did


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

Vince could do almost anything and I would forgive him.

So am I going to be mad about something goofy like booking?? Absolutely not!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince could do almost anything and I would forgive him.
> 
> So am I going to be mad about something goofy like booking?? Absolutely not!


How much Vince pay you for this post.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How much Vince pay you for this post.


Swear that boy kevin dunn. Especially with his hate for foreign wrestlers. 

Next we'll find out he hates southern accents.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Oh fuck! Drag finally got a avatar that ain't tiny as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't like southern accents.  Try sounding tough with a southern accent.

Austin the only guy to ever pull one off.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't like southern accents.  Try sounding tough with a southern accent.
> 
> Austin the only guy to ever pull one off.


I didn't know Kevin Dunn watched naruto.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's 50/50 with me.
> 
> He has been lazy but at the same time he's delivered in every big moment.
> I thought those short matches with cena and orton on SD were good regular tv matches.
> ...



Damn very true on this. Kinda makes you wonder what can they do to make Smackdown more interesting since so many people are uneventful.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

The day after Wrestlemania 2017.  Vince McMahon made a rare appearance on Monday Night Raw.  And he announced that there would a Superstar shakeup.  We didn’t know it at the time.  But what he was really announcing was the death of Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't know Kevin Dunn watched naruto.


I really hope Rukia isn't Dung, otherwise I'll get my pitchfork


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 23, 2018)

Knights and Bliss can both fuck off.

Especially Knights, at least Bliss is useful as a cum dumpster


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

I hate that Vegas is doing so well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

What is that?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

muffin ass from the club


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> muffin ass from the club


As long as they don't push her to win a world title... I'm going to be a big fan!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2018)

shut your dumb ass up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Two weeks away from new season of Jessica Jones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Why don't WWE women dress like that?  Probably would get a better reaction from the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

The golden lovers reunited because of some bullet club conflict

the shield reunited over the miz


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

golden lovers over af ive never seen the Japanese crowd be this vocal


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Good writing for Omega.  People have short attention spans today.  You have to constantly change these characters to keep them fresh.

I feel like a lot of WWE characters are overdue for heel/baby turns. Some should join factions or tag teams.  Some should be demoted to nxt. Some should be called up. Instead all of these people sit stagnant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Fans having a short attention span is a myth. Hell the 2 hour match proved that. WWE is just lazy so they want you to believe that myth.

The small details in this club feud is amazing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Another issue WWE has is putting guys in positions they shouldn't be in. Guys who should be in the main event are mid card guys who would help the mid card trash the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't understand the Bullet Club.  I thought the big thing Omega did when he took over leadership was that he declared that the Club had become too big and bloated.  And he basically said that the Elite were the only members that mattered (Omega and the Young Bucks, maybe Adam Cole for a while).

So he should just beat the shit out of Cody and fire him.  What am I missing??


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

nah basically as of right now the entire bullet club is cool besides cody and omega. It's been an entire year of tension between the club at points where someone felt like they were the leader. more so Cody as soon as he joined and it's been a conflict ever since which finally hit its crisis recently after a slow burn.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn.  Vegas got a tall ass mascot!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I think they should keep the Omega/Ibushi team going for at least 6 months. The plan should be to match them up at WK 2019.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

that top comment tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> nah basically as of right now the entire bullet club is cool besides cody and omega. It's been an entire year of tension between the club at points where someone felt like they were the leader. more so Cody as soon as he joined and it's been a conflict ever since which finally hit its crisis recently after a slow burn.



But Cody is a jober. No way he can run the Bullet Club. He can’t even make Okada sweat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2018)

Should have bullet club kick cody out but keep his wife instead. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope Rukia isn't Dung, otherwise I'll get my pitchfork


All signs point to Rukia being Dunn. He practically admitted it himself.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Vince booked the show the same way I would have.  Fucking awesome!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Pyro, better superstars, great GM, the best heel in wrestling history, hot divas.  What a formula!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Started my drive to Vegas.  3+ hours to go.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2018)

stephanie being a true woman revolutionizer in this video also.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince booked the show the same way I would have.  Fucking awesome!


Well if I was booking my own wrestling promotion I'd be on tv with the naked female talent too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince booked the show the same way I would have.  Fucking awesome!





[S-A-F] said:


> Well if I was booking my own wrestling promotion I'd be on tv with the naked female talent too.



I wonder how much Vince had to open up his wallet to keep Linda happy for doing that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder how much Vince had to open up his wallet to keep Linda happy for doing that.


a couple of millions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should have bullet club kick cody out but keep his wife instead.
> 
> 
> All signs point to Rukia being Dunn. He practically admitted it himself.




Well then........if you see me in the news with reports of a murder and an account named Rukia .........

blame Seto


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> But Cody is a jober. No way he can run the Bullet Club. He can’t even make Okada sweat


All jokes aside. Cody has transformed himself from jobber to main eventer with his character He carries himself most wrestlers in the WWE need to learn from.

But on that same stick Cody a geek in the ring.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All jokes aside. Cody has transformed himself from jobber to main eventer with his character He carries himself most wrestlers in the WWE need to learn from.
> 
> But on that same stick Cody a geek in the ring.


He doesn't look like  a threat though.

He looks like that whimpy Tobey McGuire that you can't help but scoff as a heel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn watching new japan from last night god damn muffin ass is so fucking sexy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All jokes aside. Cody has transformed himself from jobber to main eventer with his character He carries himself most wrestlers in the WWE need to learn from.
> 
> But on that same stick Cody a geek in the ring.



He looks like an albino librarian to me.

Cody would have main evented better as Stardust in New Japan. He can go for the light heavyweight igp title or even the super juniors. 

I can’t even take him seriously now. He beat the shit out of Omega?? The same Omega who almost beat Okada and broke him past his limits? Come on man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He doesn't look like  a threat though.
> 
> He looks like that whimpy Tobey McGuire that you can't help but scoff as a heel


Not everyone has to be a threat to be a top heel quit thinking about wwerukia standards. 


Cody's character is a guy who comes from wrestling royalty who feels self entitled to everything  piece of shit we've all know someone like this in real life where we seen someone who believes their shit don't stink and cody is rocking it well with this club beef.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He looks like an albino librarian to me.
> 
> Cody would have main evented better as Stardust in New Japan. He can go for the light heavyweight igp title or even the super juniors.
> 
> I can’t even take him seriously now. He beat the shit out of Omega?? The same Omega who almost beat Okada and broke him past his limits? Come on man.


Cody main events all the time and just main evented two nights in a row in japan

I'm starting to be convinced you don't follow new japan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Not everyone has to be a threat to be a top heel quit thinking about wwerukia standards.
> 
> 
> Cody's character is a guy who comes from wrestling royalty who feels self entitled to everything  piece of shit we've all know someone like this in real life where we seen someone who believes their shit don't stink and cody is rocking it well with this club beef.



Was about to say put on more pounds but then I read this last sentence and it makes sense.

Pardon me


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cody main events all the time and just main evented two nights in a row in japan
> 
> I'm starting to be convinced you don't follow new japan



I haven’t lately. The Golden Lovers storyline turned me off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I haven’t lately. The Golden Lovers storyline turned me off.



Golden Lovers over af. They are $$$$$


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Golden Lovers over af. They are $$$$$



I guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) get pregnant too and had spread their gay little jimmies all over Japan


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't know what's in the air for NF this week but the trolls been reaching for racism and homophone tactics.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2018)

Last I read/saw of Cody was him having a YouTube war with someone that has a semipopular wrestling channel. Totally lost interest after reading a little bit of whatever problem they had #bs


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know what's in the air for NF this week but the trolls been reaching for racism and homophone tactics.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

crying Omega said some shit like "you were plotting to take over but you failed this sounds like a plot from a WWE reject."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I don’t like Cody.  To me he’s just serving up a poor man’s version of the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Just made it in.  This poster is all over the city.  WWE trying really hard to sell tickets to this thing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose is going to screw Rollins tomorrow night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia giving his opinions on something he watches 5 times a year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia giving his opinions on something he watches 5 times a year.


You know that’s a fair point.  But you also have to acknowledge that times have definitely changed.  All of the top clips from every show appear on Twitter almost immediately after they air.  Entire matches are available on YouTube now.

So it really is easy to at least get a taste of his work even if you are a casual fan.  And I personally don’t care for what I have seen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You know that’s a fair point.  But you also have to acknowledge that times have definitely changed.  All of the top clips from every show appear on Twitter almost immediately after they air.  Entire matches are available on YouTube now.
> 
> So it really is easy to at least get a taste of his work even if you are a casual fan.  And I personally don’t care for what I have seen.



But the thing is I know you're not watching the matches and the BTE videos or build ups to anything because if you did you would have brought it up like you do with everything else you do wrestling related. 

The most you do is probably see 2 mins of something decide that's enough then you go back to some brainwashing WWE program you keep on 24/7

You not slick Rukia!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know what's in the air for NF this week but the trolls been reaching for racism and homophone tactics.


its cause trump president. we goin backwards.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Trump sucks.  But Trump > Hilary all day!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know what's in the air for NF this week but the trolls been reaching for racism and homophone tactics.



I'd say laziness . Plus they're a bunch of cigarettes


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose are you watching Elimination Chamber tomorrow night??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose are you watching Elimination Chamber tomorrow night??


should be studying for midterm and finishing up paper......................................but yeah fuck responsibilities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

You and WAD talk about studying and tests occasionally.

My advice.  Don't miss out on life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You and WAD talk about studying and tests occasionally.
> 
> My advice.  Don't miss out on life.


well my midterm is on Monday so if I"m going to watch wrasslin I have to get better at my subject 

having said this, I want to see if mah boy Deano shows up then or should I wait for Mania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Dean is on all of the posters for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean is on all of the posters for Elimination Chamber.


dammit proof or else


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just made it in.  This poster is all over the city.  WWE trying really hard to sell tickets to this thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

might have been a misprint 

but you provided proof so will  check it out for sure


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

He is definitely eliminating Rollins!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

I get it now . Dean was supposed to be in the Chamber match but due to the injury got replaced by Elias . 

He won't be there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

No.  Elias took Joe's spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Elias took Joe's spot.



Huh. I don't know I"ll have to see tomorrow .

Either Sasha took a pic of a poster that's old or it spoiled something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

No.  I'm in town.  I drove in on the interstate and saw the exact same poster.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2018)

Dean gonna fuck over Rollins like some sort of BTEC Ciampa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You and WAD talk about studying and tests occasionally.
> 
> My advice.  Don't miss out on life.



Bro I told myself I was going to do homework today now I'm drunk watching Neon Genesis Evangelion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro I told myself I was going to do homework today now I'm drunk watching Neon Genesis Evangelion


Been rewatching FMA: Brotherhood again. So so good. I have an Anatomy practical I'm going to fail on Monday. But who cares? Final semester of undergrad. Cs get degrees at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Been rewatching FMA: Brotherhood again. So so good. I have an Anatomy practical I'm going to fail on Monday. But who cares? Final semester of undergrad. Cs get degrees at this point.



bro get on that. I switched my major to creative and professional writing and haven't told anyone from my family I'm doing pretty well and the professors like me, I've gotten letter of recommendations so i can start applying for scholarships n shit.
Just worried about I won't have a great job once done with college.


Like Rukia said live and love life tho enjoy the situation u have cause it could be worse.


but right now im gonna continue rewatching nge its fire. and I need to add fma brotherhood to the list too that's a classic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2018)

Posting this to show what Russo writing in TNA was. 

So Drag you watching NGE right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Drag you watching NGE right now.



Yup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Posting this to show what Russo writing in TNA was.
> 
> So Drag you watching NGE right now.



I think his name itself implies his time of writing he does


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean gonna fuck over Rollins like some sort of BTEC Ciampa.



WWE isn't clever enough to do this


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2018)

Fish Market Street fight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

I think we will get a surprise or two tomorrow night.  And I think the Elimination Chamber intro will be fucking awesome!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2018)

you'll be there live right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you'll be there live right?


Yeah, so I hope it isn’t too predictable.

Outside of the chamber matches.  There isn’t a lot to the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

MASK OFF 


FUCKING MASK OFF


MASK OFFF



SLOP ON MY KNOB


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

I found the White Castle in Vegas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I found the White Castle in Vegas.


hope you dont have to shit during the ppv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

so I'm falling for the false hope Rukia gave me for tonight.

Help please


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so I'm falling for the false hope Rukia gave me for tonight.
> 
> Help please


with school or wwe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> with school or wwe


wwe 


at least with school I got a shot to do well on my own


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wwe
> 
> 
> at least with school I got a shot to do well on my own



You know Rukia the WWE Salesman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Can't wait for BABYGURL to pin Cena again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You know Rukia the WWE Salesman.



Yes and that's why I'm upset that it's working. If only I had other entertainment to actually care for 

or if I was dedicated to studying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Can't wait for BABYGURL to pin Cena again.



 

so you're cheering Cena to beat Cena


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Just go watch a shitty Nitro before the event. It will make tonights ppv so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so I'm falling for the false hope Rukia gave me for tonight.
> 
> Help please



Rukia head WWE writer .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia is Road Dogg.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Almost forgot ec was today


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Raw tomorrow night is going to be huge.

The aftermath of Elimination Chamber?

Sign me the fuck up!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> hope you dont have to shit during the ppv.


If it happens.  It happens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Rewatching the rumble matches while doing homework.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm at Hard Rock Cafe.  I love when my phone automatically connects to wireless signals because I'm such a world traveler.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Titus Worldwide vs the Bar.  Is it the worst PPV non-women's title match in WWE history?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

When did John Cena suckssssssssssssss start? I can never listen to that song without thinking about it and it feels weird watching old Cena matches before the chant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Titus Worldwide vs the Bar.  Is it the worst PPV non-women's title match in WWE history?


There's a lot of trash in the attitude era before the Hardyz, E&C, and The Dudelyz became a big deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Imagine paying > $29.99 for a PPV with that match on the card.

I actually like Titus Brand.  But they haven't been built up at all.  So I don't give a darn about this match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

$1 on the Miz will yield $125 if he wins the match.

Come on guys.  Make the bet.  This is a no brainer bet with these odds.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> There's a lot of trash in the attitude era before the Hardyz, E&C, and The Dudelyz became a big deal.


Difference was people were willing to pay for trash ass ppvs back then as long as it had Austin/Rock/Mankind/Taker/DX etc. on the card. Nowadays not so much since the lack of star power is strong in this era even if the matches like Bar/Titus Worldwide are much better than Droz vs Mark Henry.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you're cheering Cena to beat Cena



LOL at trying to compare the greatness of DA BIG DAWG to a bum like CENA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Difference was people were willing to pay for trash ass ppvs back then as long as it had Austin/Rock/Mankind/Taker/DX etc. on the card. Nowadays not so much since the lack of star power is strong in this era even if the matches are much better.


Yup. 

Realize how you list multiple names who all got time to shine and not just a Roman Reigns?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

This match is only worth it if Dana pops out of her top.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Rukia head WWE writer .


no wonder I'm falling for bait then let down bullshit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> LOL at trying to compare the greatness of DA BIG DAWG to a bum like CENA.



It's ok , Cena has scarred you badly 

Having said this , Big Dawg gonna do the same to AJ and Owens what Cena did to everyone else back then so I don't understand the rooting for the same problem


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Implying a fatass like Owens is a draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn crowd popped hard af for Naka winning the rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Implying a fatass like Owens is a draw.



I mean I know you're trolling but nobody really draws today.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn crowd popped hard af for Naka winning the rumble.



Fans are stupid af.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yup.
> 
> Realize how you list multiple names who all got time to shine and not just a Roman Reigns?


Yep never understood why Vince would go through eras where he'd just book one guy as the top and everyone else around him be jabronis. It doesn't make for compelling TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fans are stupid af.


Of course, thousands of Ghosts out there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Drag an entrance mark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yep never understood why Vince would go through eras where he'd just book one guy as the top and everyone else around him be jabronis. It doesn't make for compelling TV.



Hulkamania is bigger than professional wrestling, brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hulkamania is bigger than professional wrestling, brother.



That's not The Rock.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn Lita remind me of my ex.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn of all people, Stephanie brought up Chyna on commentary lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

TORRIE WILSON LOOKING LIKE A SNACK


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Paul Heyman there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Bayley that shy girl that the crew run a train on.


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

Men’s Elimination Chamber match - *Roman Reigns*
Women’s Elimination Chamber match - *Alexa Bliss*
*Asuka* vs. Nia Jax
*The Bar* vs. Titus Worldwide
*Woken Matt Hardy* vs. Bray Wyatt
*Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson* vs. The Miztourage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Who wants to walk with Rukia?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia is the best.  Rukia's #1.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That's not The Rock.


uh Stone Cold Steve Austin says hi


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> uh Stone Cold Steve Austin says hi


No one is touching The Rock in the bigger than wrestling department.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is touching The Rock in the bigger than wrestling department.


so the fact he stunnered half a locker room of ECW

then before he stunnered anyone in the roster before  a rumble


then he won the rumble thrice .


Also Rock did job to the Hurricane


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who wants to walk with Rukia?





Rukia said:


> Rukia is the best.  Rukia's #1.



If you don't sit your simple self down somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so the fact he stunnered half a locker room of ECW
> 
> then before he stunnered anyone in the roster before  a rumble
> 
> ...



Being bigger than wrestling= being successful outside of wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Mizterage on job duty tonight against the Club for the kick off show.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so the fact he stunnered half a locker room of ECW
> 
> then before he stunnered anyone in the roster before  a rumble
> 
> ...


Pretty sure drag is talking about rock's status as a hollywood icon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> Pretty sure drag is talking about rock's status as a hollywood icon


ah well at one point Austin was a hollywood up and comer till he needed the neck surgery


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Already went to a PPV a while back.  It was WM 17 and pretty much had a blast there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Shucky Ducky?!!  They bringing that as a catch phrase.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Be honest bros. Ronda would look good with some nut on her face.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Renee's outfit is terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

If Seth is wearing flame pants, he's winning EC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So what EC is main event tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Cena and Roman both pin each other, leading to Cena vs Roman vs Brock

also  

Paul no selling Rosendork


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a beat Rukia ass if the womens main event

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a beat Rukia ass if the womens main event


don't make me root for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

hahahahah women are main eventing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow. so Women's match starting off the show.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn need to pick up my pizza real quick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> Damn need to pick up my pizza real quick


can't order?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Rukia got lucky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

"Get these hands" is lame af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Well at least this keep's Steph's ego at check by having her vanity project start of the show instead of main eventing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Hoping for Mandy Rose to show a titty.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

crowd giving no fucks about the women's match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Notice how all the women got to speak for themselves in the video montage except Bayley.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Mickie isn't winning this


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd giving no fucks about the women's match



match hasn't even started yet the fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> match hasn't even started yet the fuck


look how dead they sound and this is the start of the show. I don't remember Vegas being this dead before


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa with no pigtails=no buys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Mickie borrowing from the Beth Phoenix line of wrestle ware.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Kevin Dunn's horny ass zooming on Mandy


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't order?


Don't like taking that extra delivery charge unless i have to of if the order is pretty big already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

links for those who need it


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> look how dead they sound and this is the start of the show. I don't remember Vegas being this dead before



crowd went nutz when they announced the womens chamber match


shut the fuck up with this troll shit because the crowd not popping stone cold levels for absolution

this that rukia troll shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> links for those who need it



 Thanks dean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> crowd went nutz when they announced the womens chamber match
> 
> 
> shut the fuck up with this troll shit because the crowd not popping stone cold levels for absolution
> ...


but they do sound dead though.

never mind Bayley got a nice cheer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> Don't like taking that extra delivery charge unless i have to of if the order is pretty big already



yeah makes sense plus that's only for Mania right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

That corner that gets to stare at Mickie's ass got the best seats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey Drag why does Bayley look sad?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> Thanks dean


no problems mang.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Absolution dressed like they're ready for a Brazzers scene.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey Drag why does Bayley look sad?


Probably cause she looked in the mirror before coming out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Boooooooooooooooooooo Bayley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bayley with this 1980s jobber offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

nice little spear by Sonya


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Women weak af, getting knocked out by one toss into the cage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

throw Bayley through the glass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol, are those "One more time" chants I'm hearing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, are those "One more time" chants I'm hearing.


Yes they were 

Mandy's hilarious


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

This crowd anti ghost tonight


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Jesus what is up with Sasha's raquet purple weave.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Drag too obsessed with me to enjoy the ppv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Jesus what is up with Sasha's raquet purple weave.


she losing her hair faster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Coach botching all over the place on commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

alexa looking like she needed my dick


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Banks should get disqualified by default for the safety of the other women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she losing her hair faster


bet she bald under that weave like most black bitches.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

If Sasha is smart, she'll turn on Bayley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Rose is the first to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOO BAE MANDY!!


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> alexa looking like she needed my braun dick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> bet she bald under that weave like most black bitches.


but is she balding faster than Deano ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha continuing her Royal Rumble story where she makes stupid strategy mistakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Are those mats at the sides of the ring in the chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Good luck MILFY Mickie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are those mats at the sides of the ring in the chamber.


Yeah they had them since the last chamber match last year since they shrunk the chamber


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Mandy Rose suddenly stronger than Beth Phoenix.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Absolution gone and Mickie got her spot in the Chamber.  

And now Mickie is gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

crowd is booing the pin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Absolution gone and Mickie got her spot in the Chamber.
> 
> And now Mickie is gone.



 That sequence sucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but is she balding faster than Deano ?


They both balding slower than Baron Corbin. I know that much!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Dat ass gave them hope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Is Alexa about to get molested by Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Just waiting for a Thickie James wedgie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Those "Yes" chants on the Sasha turn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Mickie was the star of this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bayley the in canon stupidest wrestler since Sting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Micike's already gone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha turned on Bayley and was still too dumb to pin her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Micike's already gone.


crowd turned on Bayley for that 

Mickie legit revived the crowd


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Bayley a retard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HERE COMES A TOWER OF DOOM OH NO I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha choosing to splash Bayley instead of Bliss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Eddie's ghost needs to slap Sasha around for disgracing the frog splash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

this a good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Why didn't Alexa just let Bayley pin Sasha then roll up Bayley?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha Stanks winning this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa is smarter than Sasha and Bayley combined.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Is this where Braun comes out and knocks out Sasha with his dick?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa is smarter than Sasha and Bayley combined.


why did them bitches ignore her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

How the fuck Sasha going to no-sell a top of the cage dive.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

HOW THE FUCK DOES SHE EAT A TWISTED BLISS FROM THE TOP OF THE POD INTO A BANKS STATEMENT? WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

bitch in 2k u can submit n pin people outside


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Bliss wins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Good on Alexa. Sasha almost ruined this shit with that no selling bullshit. That's worse than Lio Rush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow, so Bliss wins due to stupidity on Bayley and Sasha's part.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

would you guys be mad if Steph and Ronda segment is the main event?


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

Bliss with that twist of bliss off the pod tho


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha is one stupid cunt.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha confirmed dumbest bitch on the planet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

I don't wanna hear shit about Roman no-selling when that balding bitch no-sold a fucking top of the cage Twisted Bliss.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would you guys be mad if Steph and Ronda segment is the main event?



not really


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

But Bliss did the least in that match....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> Bliss with that twist of bliss off the pod tho


Dumb bitch Sasha tried to no sell that shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would you guys be mad if Steph and Ronda segment is the main event?


That's what I'm expecting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't wanna hear shit about Roman no-selling when that balding bitch no-sold a fucking top of the cage Twisted Bliss.


Roman at least takes like 10 seconds after eating a finisher before countering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Everyone chanting you deserve it is a bitch ass mark.


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

bliss face turn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Wait, so this a Bliss face turn. 

Nvm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Wtf is this face promo by Alexa.


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

Bliss the best mufucker


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HAHAHAHA ALEXA DA BEST


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Damn Alexa Heel turn again. WWE had me going there for a second there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

crowd still cheering after Bliss went heel again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

them rick flair tears


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

now she said no one believed shed win it, but crowd chants "you deserve it"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

she got us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa would never accept flowers from HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

sorry E but fans want to cheer for heels cause you fuckers can't make a babyface cool anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa telling lies. no one was remotely convinced any of the other contestants we're walking out with the title prior to the match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would you guys be mad if Steph and Ronda segment is the main event?



 Yes...well no....because I would just close it....well I am going to go on a break when it comes up anyway so...whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

get dem hands


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

oh look Bliss's man


----------



## Bump (Feb 25, 2018)

id be bliss's man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun cutting promos on a camera from 1998.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Alexa is never turning babyface.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sorry E but fans want to cheer for heels cause you fuckers can't make a babyface cool anymore




Braun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Titus World Wide takes on the Bar next.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Akira distanced himself from these guys real quick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Apollo and Titus getting PPV checks 

also if they win it pretty much means Shame us nearing his end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun


Is Braun even a Heel at this point?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun


sorry I meant to say hands on babyface 

well played bro


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

I know I've said this before but I really like Sheamus's Hellfire theme


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Fuckin Dunn botched the cameras for the Bar's entrance.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Wish brooke was covered up like a damn nun. no one wants to look at her face


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

it is time to build up Apollo and Titus so they can be fed to Anderson and Gallows


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> Wish brooke was covered up like a damn nun. no one wants to look at her face



she a butter face?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Still can't believe Sasha no-sold Twisted Bliss off the top of the pod.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it is time to build up Apollo and Titus so they can be fed to Anderson and Gallows


As long as the endgame is Revival vs. Guns n' Gallows them I'm down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Beach ball spotted in the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Europeans beating up African Americans. 

when will the racism end


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2018)

Crowd chants for beach balls.

Tbf.  This isn't a PPV quality match.  This is filler.


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she a butter face?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

she looks like one of those blow up dolls in this image


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

thinking of either fapping to this, or playing my DS till the main event .

O-Or study I could do that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol, Sheamus botches and the crowd calls him on it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Sheamus saving his botch there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So filler match done what's up next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Holy shit, Hogan in the advertisement.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2018)

That a great angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Asuka's nipple edited out of the replay. What is this bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

That's how I want Nia ass to sit on me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

This lady narrating Asuka's video should cut promos for her.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Needed a wedgie though


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Asuka-chan vs Nia Snax


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So pretty much we are getting their NXT match they had a few years ago tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

B-but asuka has beaten jax before


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Need lesdom bondage porn of Nia sitting on Asuka's face tbh.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Asuka on ultimate surrender vs Isis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

246 ? Dat WCW exaggeration


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka on ultimate surrender vs Isis



Asuka vs Dragonlily pls.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Yellow mask time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Why's Asuka wearing a Minions mask tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Asuka is lewd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bitch did a jackhammer. How she not won already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bitch did a jackhammer. How she not won already.


Brock kicked out of the Jackhammer and Asuka is the female Brock so...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bitch, you ain't Yokozuna.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bitch did a jackhammer. How she not won already.



Snax didn't hit a spear first.

Even Rybotch hit a Jackhammer once.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bitch should've powerbombed Asuka from the armbar.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

This a good match. Nia has improved a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

uh how are you going to Mania if you weren't in the Chamber ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

What are you watching guys?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

And its over...damn.
Asuka v. Charlotte at Mania IMO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Asuka wins via reversal pin.    But the question is will Asuka choose Bliss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Nia killed Asuka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> uh how are you going to Mania if you weren't in the Chamber ?


?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Nia not sitting on Asuka's face after knocking her out is a disappointment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Goddamnit, Asuka wore an extra bra tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ?




was the spot on the line in this match?

cause how was Nia going to Mania?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

I've seen this doujin before


----------



## Lew (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> was the spot on the line in this match?
> 
> cause how was Nia going to Mania?



It would have became a triple threat match if Nia won

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm surprised they didn't let Nia pull a win. But a three way might have been weird .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Dem boos for Roman
*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2018)

Bray gonna pull out those thongs he bought as a distraction.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Lew said:


> It would have became a triple threat match if Nia won


ah ok then it makes sense . 

I haven't seen Raw for a while


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Match with two fat jobbers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Just team those two up already.  For fucks sake we already had their match at the anniversary show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bray wearing lululemon yoga pants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Obsolete


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just team those two up already.  For fucks sake we already had their match at the anniversary show.


just give them till Mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Hornswoggle should've popped out from under the ring right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Hardy no-selling Wyatt's antics like he was Sasha taking a cage dive.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 25, 2018)

Beachball!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

More "We want beachballs" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

the beachball thing was your fault WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Bray is pissed at the crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

gotta give props to Matt he brings the crowd back from their lack of care

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

"Russev Day" chants now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Fans proving that the chant is over and Rusev isn't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

If I was Bray at this point I'd probably tell creative to fuck off .

This match started off different and enticing and creative lost steam and went back to normal match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So Eater of Pins eats it again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Eater of Pins eats it again.


he won the first round though.

They're having a final round at Mania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

So tomorrow I assume Bray turns into Sister Abigail and blame Matt for deleting the man in him and now he's woken as his true trannie self.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Bray needs a hiatus then comeback with the Wyatt Family

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

This fucking Shrek music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray needs a hiatus then comeback with the Wyatt Family



How, the Borderland Brothers are on SD and Strowman is living the push on Raw.  Hell Strowman is a higher billing than Wyatt.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray is pissed at the crowd


he should be pissed at wwe instead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Rhonda and Charlotte need to scissor each other at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Fat bray fat needs to cut his hair. That shit is gross.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm shocked. Steph having some self control ego to not have this as a main event.

That or Vince or Hunter told her to fuck off on having it main

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> How, the Borderland Brothers are on SD and Strowman is living the push on Raw.  Hell Strowman is a higher billing than Wyatt.


Keep Strowman out of the family. Have 2B disappear after being attacked by AOP/Sanity. Send Bray back to SD. Family comes back and feuds with AOP/Sanity.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Listen to the massive cheers for those super heels, The Authority.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm surprised they didn't let Nia pull a win. But a three way might have been weird .


It would have been glorious l

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So Steph coming out to Trips music then.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Does math in head looks like we are gonna get a 45 minute promo with drawn out syllables and long pauses with the occasional shriek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The cheers HHH always wanted


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

STFU Steph


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HHH doesn't have flowers for Rhonda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

HHH needs to learn how to play with the WHAT? chants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

This fucking Nickelodeon tv sitcom theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

>Baddest Woman on the Planet.
>Comes out to this shit theme all smiling and shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So how much did Trips and Steph pay for that song.   Every time I hear it, I'm thinking Hit-Girl will be coming out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

can't wait to see Ronda cry when the crowd turns on her


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2018)

i'd smash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

BADDEST WOMAN ON THE PLANET OMG SHE'S COMING OUT TO SOME ICARLY SHIT


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Already hate the theme music. Shit mates me think of shrek. Where's donkey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

She nervous AF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

SHE'S BOTCHING!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

The fuck is this, Bayley level promo here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Give Heyman to Rousey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Bayley needs to come out and teach her how to cut a promo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

HAHAHAHA Rousey sucks chants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2018)

PLEASE GIVE HER TO PAUL HEYMAN FOR FUCK'S SAKE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Also Mic skills suck get her the Jew asap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Jason Jordan needs to interrupt this promo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

OH MY FUCKING GOD HER NEGOTIATING SKILLS SUCK GET HER HEYMAN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

this is really botchy 

Yep this match gone suck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Now Kurt botching a promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Angle/Rousey v. HHH/Steph?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

NO KURT WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

WWE salvaged this...somehow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Steph and Rhonda need to kiss now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Welp, Austin vs Vince the female version I'm taking it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

This segment is pretty shitty. I mean only Scott Steiner could save this train wreck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Rhonda/HHH ball torture porn pls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

HHH having to sell Ronda


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

"You fucked up" chants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

that's not PG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Rhonda should sit on HHH's face now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

This is shitty story telling why would you sign that contract after that. It makes no sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Really, get Rhonda a better theme song.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> This is shitty story telling why would you sign that contract after that. It makes no sense


because writers aren't smart enough to realize that they can keep Ronda off screen by having her not sign and continue to harass her every week. You know something Vince knew and did with Austin

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

OH LOOK STEPH GOT TO SLAP RHONDA AND SUFFER NO REPERCUSSIONS AGAINST THE BADDEST WOMAN ON THE PLANET I SURE DIDNT SEE THAT COMING

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

That was almost cringe


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Already hate the theme music. Shit mates me think of shrek. Where's donkey.



Fucking real. I keep thinking of the scene where where shrek and donkey are taking out the king's goons in that tourney


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

lol at ronda's awful theme pissing everyone off in here along with the other crap booking surrounding her. I bet she thought it would be a good idea to come out to this music.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> That was almost cringe


I knew this shit was awful.

I'm glad I was right about Ronda


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Seriously segment would have better received if Ronda just queefed into the mic and left.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2018)

am i the only one that likes Rousey's theme?

i was pissed when Brock Lesnar didn't come out to his WWE theme when he fights in UFC

CM Punk and Rousey doing the right thing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Queen Ronda needs to be a Paul Heyman girl.

STAT.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

She needs the Lesnar treatment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Taker gonna cost Cena the chamber

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Rhonda Rousey gonna hear everyone's complaints about her music and change it...

...to Walking on Sunshine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Kuya said:


> am i the only one that likes Rousey's theme?
> 
> i was pissed when Brock Lesnar didn't come out to his WWE theme when he fights in UFC
> 
> CM Punk and Rousey doing the right thing.



Yup you are the only one who likes that Joan Jett shit. Only thing worse would have been Taylor Swift


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

Kuya said:


> am i the only one that likes Rousey's theme?
> 
> i was pissed when Brock Lesnar didn't come out to his WWE theme when he fights in UFC
> 
> CM Punk and Rousey doing the right thing.


Did she actually come out to this shit in MMA?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Seriously though Jim Johnston's shitty electric keyboard would have been better than that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Your winner and NEWWWWW WWE Women's champion....Rhonda Rousey!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

I think she chose the song because it was used in a Kick-Ass fight scene.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias better win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias with that burn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias is so so good on the mic


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias roasting the fuck outta Vegas.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Shit Bitch likes DB come out to vegetas theme or this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OH LOOK STEPH GOT TO SLAP RHONDA AND SUFFER NO REPERCUSSIONS AGAINST THE BADDEST WOMAN ON THE PLANET I SURE DIDNT SEE THAT COMING



 So Steph>Rhonda!?!??!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias should cut promos for Rhonda.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Here two mediocre songs that would be better for Queen Ronda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

WOOO GO JOHN CENA!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Why the fuck is Cena acting like he won't get booked on Mania even if he loses. Like, friend, you're the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

John Cena is the GOAT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Big Match John is nervous. Age is catching up and he's worried. I like this storyline on going with him where he "can't hang" with the young ones anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

They should have let Elias keep mic and guitar in pod so he could play throughout match would have been money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Superman said:


> So Steph>Rhonda!?!??!


Steph is the U16 Bra of WWE


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

BIG SNATCH JOHN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

OHMYGOD CAN THE BIG DAWG OVERCOME THE ODDS INSIDE HIS YARD????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Steph is Cyborg 


Also dat Romang Reings 

Juice's hate vs Jake's hate


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

DA BIG DAWG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

If WWE knew anything about making Roman look strong, he would do his Superman punch taunt and it shatters all the pods inside the Elimination chamber.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Man Roman is like about as much as herpes in Vegas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Ronda should use some sort of Metallica or ACDC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Jizz should be eliminated first


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If WWE knew anything about making Roman look strong, he would do his Superman punch taunt and it shatters all the pods inside the Elimination chamber.



Don't give them any fucking ideas or his next finisher will blow up the ring when he punches the ground

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)

Imagine Ricochet in the chamber


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Seth got the RED pants on tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Seth isn't wearing flame pants. He's jobbing first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Not flame points tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Kayfabe wise Seth has to be eliminated first. He's the most fatigued and is starting out. Still hope he has a ling run before being eliminated.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Bork Laser gonna come down and do that thing where he is happy.

Also the shield in general need yo stop taking marketing tips from Trips. The key to success isn't giving yourself 82 nicknames.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok guys today's the day I either finish Rukia off for good or Deano finally gets his heel turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Finn wearing blue even though he's on RAW. For shame.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Why is this friend Balor wearing blue like his ass is Batista.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok guys today's the day I either finish Rukia off for good or Deano finally gets his heel turn



Ambrose is just happy to mooch off Renee's paycheck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Miz pressing for allies early on in this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Miz is gold as per


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HOLY SHIT MIZ HAS JOINED THE BULLET CLUB


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

I wish Ronda hugs me too and slams me on the bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Seth with these fucking Benoit pants. The fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose is just happy to mooch off Renee's paycheck.



better than being a Cena 2.0 fan


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better than being a Cena 2.0 fan


I don't follow.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

The only thing that should slow down Braun is trying to figure out which Vanilla midget to start off with first


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't follow.


Babygirl.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

Roman gonna get injured in this bitch and he’ll get suspended for 60days because of PED and sterioids.

This fucking fraud needs to get terminated. Roman doesn’t deserve anything that has been handed to him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't follow.


You can pretend that Roman isn't Cena but you're lying to yourself.

Your hatred of Cena has blinded you to see you're a Cena fan. You hate him so much that now you love his clone 

Dean may be a smoocher off his womanz , but at least he's gotten from hell to there 

Plus I know someone who lives that life and they are all good

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Elias is coming out last so why are the lights going over his area.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Babygirl.



LOL at that nonsense.

Just as ludicrous as Dean Ambrose being the face of a wrestling company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

BIG MATCH JOHN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

If wwe gonna go with Baby girl than at least just have him come out of the pod superman punch everyone, the ref some kids in the front row, Bayley, Marises stomach, and be done with it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> LOL at that nonsense.
> 
> Just as ludicrous as Dean Ambrose being the face of a wrestling company.




Keep denying. You and Jake are clones who believe your boys aren't the same when they are 

I know my guy is a joke but I'll keep rooting cause I know loyalty and reality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Really how can you make a big deal over cena picking up both Seth and Finn. They weigh like 350 lbs together. Hey man weighs more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Roman about to eliminate five men.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Really how can you make a big deal over cena picking up both Seth and Finn. They weigh like 350 lbs together. Hey man weighs more.



I get they have to sell Cena but it's gotten really old the double AA's that people go .......meh .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Again, Elias is coming out last so why do that shit with lights over his chamber. 

And Roman out to pick up the scraps.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know my guy is a joke but I'll keep rooting cause I know loyalty and reality



So you admit Ambrose is complacent and lazy.

Sad.

BABYGURL is gonna make WWE great again.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Lol, Miz pandering to the crowd on those kicks.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

So by my count Romans whole offense so far has been punches who booked this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> So you admit Ambrose is complacent and lazy.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> BABYGURL is gonna make WWE great again.


He is. At the same time, do you honestly believe he could carry a company if he wasn't?

Ignore the insults you throw, would you still throw shade if he wasn't complacent and lazy ?

Also duh I don't hate Roman 

He's Cena enhanced

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

Roman should be wrestling Apollo Cruz, Bo Dallas, Heath Slater and having a romance storyline with Bayley. This fool should not even be on live events and ppvs. He should be working post event dark matches. 

His push is worse than cancer and herpes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HERE COMES BRAUN THE MOST DOMINANT MAN IN THE HISTORY OF THE WWE WHO NEVER WINS ANY MATCHES

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Why is Strowman focusing on the Miz.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun is biggest Face the wwe has tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

crowd wanted Strowman to jump


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Who sells less...Braun or Sasha?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He is. At the same time, do you honestly believe he could carry a company if he wasn't?
> 
> Ignore the insults you throw, would you still throw shade if he wasn't complacent and lazy ?


Jon Moxley could.

Jon Moxley isn't complacent, lazy fuck.

FACT.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who sells less...Braun or Sasha?



Are we talking on the scale of Ziggler to Warrior?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh boy, I wonder what's going to happen....is Elias going to refuse to exit his cage and then Braun has to break open the pod?!?!?!? I CAN'T PREDICT THIS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Are these fools gonna really do a Shield bomb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Welp the Shield Bomb made useless against Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Jon Moxley could.
> 
> Jon Moxley isn't complacent, lazy fuck.
> 
> FACT.



I highly doubt Jon Moxley could carry a company. 

In today's PG era, and the fact that he couldn't be as heelish as he needed to be, nah.

Plus by lazy at least explain that he's not talented in ring wise. Lazy is something he's not when it comes to the schedule he's done for the past few years. That's why Vince rewarded him. Complacent I agree and it's frustrating but hell when you work towards the utter shit bottom to the top obviously you'll get complacent. He'd have to have a massive chip on his shoulders for life to be driven every day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

THIS friend BETTER NOT KICK OUT OF A CURBSTOMP


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun tanking all finishers like a beast


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun should eliminate roman and seth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Well shit Elias is out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Poor Elias 

So finally an elimination


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Holy shit, Cena out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Dat Strongman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

CENA BEING PINNED BY ONE POWERSLAM IS SOME BULLSHIT


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Strowman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Let Braun eliminate everyone


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

This ppv has been solidly useless for story development


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

I CAME BUCKETS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Pretty good match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty good match


agreed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Seth better do a fucking phoenix splash off the pod.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Sasha wouldn't have sold that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun HAS to win now. Can't be doing all this and have him lose.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Strowman tanking those impact moves and doing the eliminations.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Romanku gonna master ultra instinct and defeat Braunin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

I swear to God if Braun doesn't win...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

ah Strowman , Roman about to get those wins back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Braun took off his shirt and reveals why he will never main event with that dad bod.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

One is over and the other is not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun HAS to win now. Can't be doing all this and have him lose.


pfft WWE ain't changing plans 

Roman about to get his win back


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Romanku gonna master ultra instinct and defeat Braunin



 Won't be enough against Jiraun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Solve the Strowman puzzle, Kalisto already done that with the dumpster match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Bullshit. Fuck WWE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

BASED BIG DAWG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So Roman wins and gets to face Brock then.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

The finish was deflating


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 25, 2018)

Well that finish sucked more dick than Kelly Kelly


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

*DA 

BIG

DAWG*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Soooo underwhelming.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2018)

4 fucking main events in a row

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Well Strowman getting some revenge on Roman for that pin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

pfft that didn't make Strongman look strong


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

HE LOST SO PLAY HIS MUSIC


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Triple Threat at Mania or WWE can GTFO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

FUCK YOU RUKIA! I KNEW YOU WERE FULL OF SHIT!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Triple Threat at Mania or WWE can GTFO



No one wants to see that loser Braun main eventing WM. He loses more often than Sasha.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 25, 2018)

Kuya said:


> 4 fucking main events in a row


All part of being the ace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bullshit. Fuck WWE


Please.

You'll still watch RAW tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

How did this loser Rosenberg get a job.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2018)

Roman didnt even do anything.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Roman didnt even do anything.



He beat Braun

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2018)

Cena sad AF

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Cena being emo af right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2018)

holy fuck nuts! roman gets to main event a fourth rustlemania!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

Cena on suicide watch.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Just take on the Miz, John.  Two of the best promo makers on the mic and I really don't want to see what they script for Roman when he takes on Heyman in promos before facing Brock.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

if this WM doesn't work, Vince will try next year's too dammit

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

So along with Steph's vanity project we are going to have to watch a watered down Austin/Vince rivalry.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Please.
> 
> You'll still watch RAW tomorrow.


Nope. Got work in the evening. I'll just catch the results online or from Rukia whenever he gets back.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2018)

Better start calling Brock the main course because DA BIG DAWG is about to get fed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 25, 2018)

People trying to convince me that Rousey's music is badass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People trying to convince me that Rousey's music is badass.



It's probably due to it being used in that Kick-Ass scene why she is using it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People trying to convince me that Rousey's music is badass.


Name and shame


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Jake on Suicide watch


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2018)

How much of a troll job would it be if Lesnar retained at Mania?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How much of a troll job would it be if Lesnar retained at Mania?


for the fangirls and boys of Roman, tears

for the rest....party like it's Mardi Gras

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2018)

Vince is a retarded, piece of shit fraud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm guessing IC title is a fatal four way at Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2018)

*sigh* Dean Ambrose is out for 9 months it seems


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Reminder that lazy piece of shit Nakamura got a title match at WM and he deserves it even less than Roman.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* Dean Ambrose is out for 9 months it seems


That's means he can catch up with Days of Our Lives, Young and the Restless, Chrisley Knows Best and all of the Love and Hip Hop shows. .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> That's means he can catch up with Days of Our Lives, Young and the Restless, Chrisley Knows Best and all of the Love and Hip Hop shows. .



hey those are good shows dammit


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

how did Naomi get on this poster?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Jinder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

also oh shit we're getting Ronda and Cena vs Hunter and Steph


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey those are good shows dammit


I didn't say they were bad shows.

I'm saying Renee's husband won't be heartbroken about being a stay at home husband.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm hearing next year they're planning Cena vs Roman for mania.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I didn't say they were bad shows.
> 
> I'm saying Renee's husband won't be heartbroken about being a stay at home husband.


better than being on the streets selling drugs

or having a crack parent who doesn't take care of you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing next year they're planning Cena vs Roman for mania.



MY SIDES!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

ko and sami been in a 6 month feud with shane and it don't even land them on the poster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better than being on the streets selling drugs
> 
> or having a crack parent who doesn't take care of you



Hey man, Stone Cold tried to get him to talk
about it and Dean wasn't having any of it. Don't you bring it up either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hey man, Stone Cold tried to get him to talk
> about it and Dean wasn't having any of it. Don't you bring it up either.



hey I'm not interviewing him so it's all good


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Austin tried to get his ass over but Ambrose was like "Nope I'm midcard for life, Steve".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Austin tried to get his ass over but Ambrose was like "Nope I'm midcard for life, Steve".



I am curious, how was he trying to get him over?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Making him a sympathetic individual with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Fuck all of you Roman fans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Making him a sympathetic individual with a chip on his shoulder.


but it could have easily blown back at his face. Especially with the details of him selling and doing drugs 

Vince would have cut him to jobber anyways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Fuck all of you Roman fans



Brah maybe it's time to drop WWE if Roman's getting you this furious 

Vince isn't letting his pet project go anywhere.

You're either gonna have to pray for injuries, suspensions, or arrests which is kinda shady but you know

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah maybe it's time to drop WWE if Roman's getting you this furious
> 
> Vince isn't letting his pet project go anywhere.
> 
> You're either gonna have to pray for injuries, suspensions, or arrests which is kinda shady but you know



Roman gonna get suspended soon. You can enjoy watching him botch at WM when he fails to lift Brock for that shitty rip off batista bomb


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm not even mad. We knew this shit for a year and we're getting AJ vs Naka.
So it's like the casuals get their main event and the hardcore fans get theirs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman gonna get suspended soon. You can enjoy watching him botch at WM when he fails to lift Brock for that shitty rip off batista bomb


again I don't want Roman to keep being shoved like this but Vince don't give no fucks so he's not budging either. 

You either deal with it or just stick to NJPW or ROH

of course you could also ignore any main event he's in

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll watch the women's ec for the that Alexa dominance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Juice and Jake both need to get over that hate.

Roman and Cena have gotten better in ring. Cena's starting to let WWE wreck his Superman gimmick and Roman's in ring is getting better.

Having said this, shame how we can't vary it up on ME cause Vince is so stubborn

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Phew, made it home.  Definitely drove like a maniac.  Pretty sure I would have smoked the Miz if we raced to his house.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

I was waiting for you Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Just some thoughts.

The women's chamber match was better than the men's.

The beach balls, the wave, the beach ball chants.  That's WWE's fault.  There was too much filler on this card.

I hear that the WWE took a page out of their house show book and allowed Braun to beat up Roman after the match.  Not as big of a deal when half the fans are so deflated that they are already filing out.

Nia and Braun always squash their opponents after a loss.  Big deal.  They are both losers.  They lose their important matches every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

The moment Braun took off his shirt in the EC and revealed that even Sami Zayn has a better body than he does, it all made sense to me why Braun will never be the man.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Did I see Sasha roll through a twisted bliss from the top of a pod and lock in the bank statement?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

I still can't believe Sasha no-sold Twisted Bliss. Did she take lessons from Emma on how to make an opponent look bad or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

how does he have a gf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Halfway expecting cena's theme from now on to be "hurt" with that promo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

I feel terrible for Cena.  There's no Wrestlemania match for him this year.  And you can tell it breaks his heart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I still can't believe Sasha no-sold Twisted Bliss. Did she take lessons from Emma on how to make an opponent look bad or something.


Reminds me how Nose no sold the Swanton Bomb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Juice and Jake both need to get over that hate.
> 
> Roman and Cena have gotten better in ring. Cena's starting to let WWE wreck his Superman gimmick and Roman's in ring is getting better.
> 
> Having said this, shame how we can't vary it up on ME cause Vince is so stubborn




Yeah Roman got “better” coz he was using steroids and peds!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah Roman got “better” coz he was using steroids and peds!



If Roman's on Roids then so is the entire roster.

Chill out dude or go watch New Japan.  No one is forcing you to watch it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah Roman got “better” coz he was using steroids and peds!


Rrright.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Big Raw starts in 8 short hours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Roman's on Roids then so is the entire roster.
> 
> Chill out dude or go watch New Japan.  No one is forcing you to watch it



John is not using sterioids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rrright.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

So Braun pins five guys by himself, kicks out of everyone's finisher twice, and the show ends with him stealing Roman's moment and laying him out with two powerslams and throwing him through a pod...but Roman's the one that makes everyone look weak.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

2018 will be the reign of terror v2.0


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So Braun pins five guys by himself, kicks out of everyone's finisher twice, and the show ends with him stealing Roman's moment and laying him out with two powerslams and throwing him through a pod...but Roman's the one that makes everyone look weak.


It’s stupid.  Braun should have just won the match if they needed to resort to that.

Same with Nia.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John is not using sterioids



John's getting supplied personally by Vinnie Mac.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2018)

Kinda regret taking the week off for Mania but I mean the mania show itself is always the lowest point of that week, because everything else from takeover, the HoF, post-mania raw, and maybe even smackdown is all excellent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Sick to death of Asuka.  Praying for Nia to get 50/50 booking tonight!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kinda regret taking the week off for Mania but I mean the mania show itself is always the lowest point of that week, because everything else from takeover, the HoF, post-mania raw, and maybe even smackdown is all excellent.



Smackdown a shit now though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sick to death of Asuka.  Praying for Nia to get 50/50 booking tonight!


Asuka isn't losing until after she wins the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey like I said you're the one here suffering  for one guy's coronation.

At this point I have accepted that Roman is WWE's savior. No amount of hate you have will change Babygurl from beating the whole roster or winning all the titles.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka isn't losing until after she wins the title.


I hope you are wrong.  Even though I admit that you are probably right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Alexa should go on a losing streak. This bitch and Sasha been hogging the spotlight too long.

Mickie was on fire last night and they jobbed her to baldy Banks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Asuka is willing to flash the crowds to maintain her push. She plays the political game too well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Sasha and Alexa probably doing Kevin Dunn and Vince Mcmahon .


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 26, 2018)

Then. Now. Forever.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Then. Now. Forever.



at least Roman will be middle aged by then 

damn him and his looks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Sasha must give weak head or something, cause they book her like she's the stupidest person on the roster that isn't mentally retarded like Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

here's my WWE retarded wrestler list based on how creative treats them.

1.) Dean for trying to use a tv and getting retardedly  hurt
2.) Bayley for constantly being betrayed
3.) Sasha cause she dumb as fuck in ring and in character
4.) Miz for that stupid hair cut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sasha and Alexa probably doing Kevin Dunn and Vince Mcmahon .


Do she take her weave off when bouncing on their dicks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Do she take her weave off when bouncing on their dicks?


probably puts it on Vince's head cause he's a sick fuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> probably puts it on Vince's head cause he's a sick fuck


vince wears it and starts doing his walk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> vince wears it and starts doing his walk.


he probably mocks HHH and says I am the game guwah!!


----------



## teddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s stupid.  Braun should have just won the match if they needed to resort to that.
> 
> Same with Nia.


How I feel tbh. would've made for more compelling story telling heading into mania if braun just won going on the tear he did. as is i would've settled with everyone hitting their finisher and pinning him together

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

teddy said:


> Has is i would've settled with everyone hitting their finisher and pinning him together


I like this second idea to be honest. Taking four finishers and put together pin would have made him look stronk!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Having Braun kick out of the AA at one was just stupid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 26, 2018)

I am glad Braun is not getting a title shot anytime soon, dude would legit be a boring champion and people crying about Shena no selling? Imagine having to go through a year of Braun ruining the main event roster


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well I mean I want her to job so it's all good
> 
> Naomi got to be champ................WAIT A MINUTE WE ALL FORGOT ABOUT NAOMI!


She is married to a Samoan.....count as Samoan win not Black


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> She is married to a Samoan.....count as Samoan win not Black



 well that's just sad 

damn you Samoans 

OH OH , say you love Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Having Braun kick out of the AA at one was just stupid.


He was using the WWE2K resiliency.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

um

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> um



booooo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The moment Braun took off his shirt in the EC and revealed that even Sami Zayn has a better body than he does, it all made sense to me why Braun will never be the man.



Same reason you'd never get farther than second base I see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

That Kane thing has to be a joke.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> John's getting supplied personally by Vinnie Mac.



i'm taking the same shit that john uses and i still feel fatigue from working out



Rukia said:


> Sick to death of Asuka.  Praying for Nia to get 50/50 booking tonight!



fuck no. no more samoans as champions. that's fucking retarded

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Roman, Joe, and Nia should team up to win all the belts and be on all the shows and bury all the roster. 

Only for the Rock to come back and lay the smackdown on them. 

Just for him to lose a three on one match


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Almas needs to go to Raw soon. This is the only man who can save us from this pathetic shit Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Almas needs to go to Raw soon. This is the only man who can save us from this pathetic shit Roman.


HA!  It's been proven before Samoan >>>> Mexican

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Vince should divorce Linda and just marry Roman's dad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> um


 
I like Kane and I respect the hell out of him but its time to stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince should divorce Linda and just marry Roman's dad


but he's in love with Roman though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Kane and I respect the hell out of him but its time to stop.



Kane's become the new Big Show


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but he's in love with Roman though.



roman's dad was vince's first love.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> roman's dad was vince's first love.



Vince is a whore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Kane and Strowman.  The final showdown takes place at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

i'm going to orchestrate the biggest riot in the sports industry at WM.

fuck Vince and fuck Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

I hope Kane squashes Balor again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm going to orchestrate the biggest riot in the sports industry at WM.
> 
> fuck Vince and fuck Roman


Do it at Mania.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Poor Kane man .


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Do it at Mania.



 we will

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought Kane was in politics for good now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought Kane was in politics for good now?


Probably lost after he lost to Strowman .The people thought they were getting a demon not a jobber

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

kane needs to find a new bride. bayley has been thirsting lately and there's no better guy that can make her satisfied except kane.

they can have their own live sex celebration too lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Kane squashes Balor again.


Balor is scared asf that Kane is back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Shut up Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> kane needs to find a new bride. bayley has been thirsting lately and there's no better guy that can make her satisfied except kane.
> 
> they can have their own live sex celebration too lol


What happened to Bayley having a crush on Corey Graves?  I was excited about that storyline!

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

when brock said

"paul.... say something stupid."

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Paul as an advocate in the women's division is going to be a major fucking mismatch on the mic.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Bayley having a crush on Corey Graves?  I was excited about that storyline!



Corey won't even get hard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

Dave says he doesn't see it happening. He has no proof or anything but his gut feeling is WWE would never allow Paul to go in and get one over on the McMahons.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Go home Ronda!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Bayley and Ronda should form a tag team of autistic grown women with happy theme music who can't cut promos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

What is Mickie doing out here?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Alexa never learns.  These arrogant promos are like an episode of Miz TV.  They always end the same way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

these dumb storylines


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2018)

JFC 6 WOMEN TAG


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Is Bailey the one going heel after that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Is Bailey the one going heel after that?


That was a bitch move by Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Hopefully Cena can find his way to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Come on Big Match John!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Gonna put out a WM challenge to the undertaker.  A man who I called old, out of it and basically decrepid 6 months ago.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Undertaker is finished.  Don't come back!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Smackdown, John attacks Daniel Bryan who has secretly been cleared for weeks setting up John vs Daniel Bryan.  Loser changes last name to Bella

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Of course the WWE would never give John Cena, their biggest star of the last 15 years a match on their biggest card of the year. That would be absurd!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh no.  Not Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 26, 2018)

Its gonna be Cena vs Trips. End of another era match. Cue the random Metallica song and video package. Of course who can forget the return of trips leather jacket which signifies he is super cereal


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Kurt Angle does take his stars for granted.  Totally agree.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok Miz you keep this up we can get to the icecreams right.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

How high would Miz go in NJPW or TNA?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Miz would beat Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> How high would Miz go in NJPW or TNA?


World champion.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Braun


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Lmao they trying to recreate that moment Miz went crazy on Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Marks in here thinking Jizz would make it in New Japan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Missing anything?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Marks in here thinking Jizz would make it in New Japan.



Juice Robinson made it in NJPW. FOH.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Every time Graves vouches for Miz with the kicks and Cole defends Bryan it gives me a head ache knowing that Cole was the one kissing Miz's ass for about 2 years while attacking Bryan at every opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Marks in here thinking Jizz would make it in New Japan.


I simply asked how high.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Missing anything?


The moneymaker of the Ambrose household showed up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> The moneymaker of the Ambrose household showed up


Renee confirmed Goat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Rollins is crying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Damn let's play who screwed Miz over more.  Daniel Bryan or Kurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Kurt Angle is corrupt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

I miss those days when heels would steal the opponent's finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Fuck you Angle!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm really tempted.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

So Finn will win and then Braun will eat Miz afterwards.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

I hope Angle gets slapped and fired tonight.  His decision making is a mess.  Backstabs his bosses on TV.  Sexist against the women's champion.  Give his son Jason Jordan unlimited opportunities. And screws over the Miz because he doesn't like him.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Angle gets slapped and fired tonight.  His decision making is a mess.  Backstabs his bosses on TV.  Sexist against the women's champion.  Give his son Jason Jordan unlimited opportunities. And screws over the Miz because he doesn't like him.


Shut up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Michael Cole hating on the Miz is a fucking joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

No, really.  You suck Kurt.  And you are definitely fired.  It's true, it's true.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm impressed with Finn Balor.  He beat an opponent that wasn't fresh.  Well done!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Vince letting Roman vent his frustrations on Brock.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Finally, Roman Reigns having a good promo, and making sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Lmao Roman out of no where with that golden promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Was that Romans pipe bomb?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

See this is what happens when you just let people vent their own way.  While I don't doubt this was scripted (at least partially), you can tell many including Roman are pissed off with part timer Brock coming in and out like they please.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Roman bomb

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Time for that belt to come off.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Roman fangirls furiously schlicking to that promo on twitter.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Assholes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Botchamania is awesome.  God bless Charlotte for knowing how ridiculous Ronda looked when she was pointing at that Wrestlemania sign.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> See this is what happens when you just let people vent their own way.  While I don't doubt this was scripted (at least partially), you can tell many including Roman are pissed off with part timer Brock coming in and out like they please.



There's a big plot hole.

Heyman or someone else can mention that his cousin, Mr. Hollywood did the same thing when he was champion.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Please don’t make Elias look like a chump.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Lmao this is random as hell


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

I expected Kane to show up and torment Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Ronda chased them all out.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Lmao crowd on Ronda side.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Lol.  Cameraman in the shot.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2018)

Hmm Angle might be having his exit match I guess.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2018)

Angle & Ronda vs HHH/Steph confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Is Kurt okay?  That punch must have concussed him again.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Kurt okay?  That punch must have concussed him again.



If not concussed may have knocked him from "I want to be a fair leader that's borderline humour kurt." to "I'm going to fuck you up, break your ankle and break the other." psycho Kurt which has been missing since his return.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 26, 2018)

Kurt is always concussed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

Kurt has been a lousy GM because he really has allowed distractions to affect him on the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Angle & Ronda vs HHH/Steph confirmed



is Kurt gonna get to wear the Shield gear again?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose did you like tonight’s Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose did you like tonight’s Raw?



was taking a midterm so didn't watch any of it.

Just got home

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

He deserved it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> See this is what happens when you just let people vent their own way.  While I don't doubt this was scripted (at least partially), you can tell many including Roman are pissed off with part timer Brock coming in and out like they please.


 and that’s the problem with us fans 
Wwe can do shit for ten years but when some mini micro good thing happens we think it’s gonna changé anything. 
After forcing reigns down our throat , it’s obvious they are doing this to make him look like the cool guy who care for us. They are trying to make Brock the hell of this shit and no matter how good this promo is, it’s predicable as fuck.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Roman is jealous of Brock. He will never be as successful than Brock Lesnar. Brock has done it all. Call us when Roman even beat one chump in the UFC before we can take him seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman is jealous of Brock. He will never be as successful than Brock Lesnar. Brock has done it all. Call us when Roman even beat one chump in the UFC before we can take him seriously.


Roman vs CM Punk in the UFC?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

According to Meltzer, the backup plan to WM if Brock messes up his contract negotiations is Braun vs Roman and if Roman gets busted for roids, the back up plan is also Braun.

Did this friend just seriously say one of the back up plans is Braun vs Braun?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

Felt good being 30 mins in asking myself why am i spending 3 hours on pure bull shit when I will die one day.

Turned that shit off after Cena and slept good't!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

Drag missing the greatest promo of all time. What a shitty wrestling fan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

damn roman bringing the valid points.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2018)

I skipped raw. probably gonna skip both shows and just watch the ppvs like I was doing back in jan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I skipped raw. probably gonna skip both shows and just watch the ppvs like I was doing back in jan.


You might miss the next festival of friendship!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

I hope Cena beats Nakamura at Fastlane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2018)

Y'all marks better be here during Mania-week, I didn't take the week off just to spend it with Rukia and Dean, the Jobbery boyz.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all marks better be here during Mania-week, I didn't take the week off just to spend it with Rukia and Dean, the Jobbery boyz.



Depends on what the main event is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Depends on what the main event is.



B0rk and Big Dog-san obviously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all marks better be here during Mania-week, I didn't take the week off just to spend it with Rukia and Dean, the Jobbery boyz.


Will be busy with exams so


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

Charlotte scared he's gonna end up hanging with the NF Miztourage.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Will be busy with exams so



Job Forever. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte scared he's gonna end up hanging with the NF Miztourage.



Don't do this to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

why would you watch something you've already seen like 3 times in a row?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Brock needs to stiff on Roman and break his jaw


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2018)

I'll probably watch Wrestlemania but skip the main event. You already know who's gonna win that one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Y'all marks better be here during Mania-week, I didn't take the week off just to spend it with Rukia and Dean, the Jobbery boyz.


What am I, chopped liver?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2018)

Wrestle mania seems boring agai. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Job Forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do this to me.


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What am I, chopped liver?


Yes


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Brock needs to stiff on Roman and break his jaw



Need to stop your obsession, it was funny 2 years ago. Now it just makes you look sad and jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 27, 2018)

Not a Roman fan but he'll be a decent champion. Better than Lesnar that's for sure. Plus Braun beating him at Summerslam or Survivor Series for the belt will be hype.
Those two have mad chemistry. Enjoyed every single bout they've had so when the eventual title feud happens it'll be gold.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not a Roman fan but he'll be a decent champion. Better than Lesnar that's for sure. Plus Braun beating him at Summerslam or Survivor Series for the belt will be hype.
> Those two have mad chemistry. Enjoyed every single bout they've had so when the eventual title feud happens it'll be gold.


do you really think roman will ever drop it if he gets the title?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley are both the heels in the their feud now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

pat pat said:


> do you really think roman will ever drop it if he gets the title?



yes. he a steroid and ped abuser

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2018)

Apologies for missing yesterday's festivities for Raw.  Cable box went out and had to get the replacement today as the offices of Cable ONE are closed Mondays.  So what did I miss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not a Roman fan but he'll be a decent champion. Better than Lesnar that's for sure. Plus Braun beating him at Summerslam or Survivor Series for the belt will be hype.
> Those two have mad chemistry. Enjoyed every single bout they've had so when the eventual title feud happens it'll be gold.


careful Jake gonna down vote you for saying anything positive about Roman 


Yeah if anything Braun gets to keep whooping ass although you can't have him feud against other faces if you want him to get a shot at the gold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing yesterday's festivities for Raw.  Cable box went out and had to get the replacement today as the offices of Cable ONE are closed Mondays.  So what did I miss.


NOTHING .


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing yesterday's festivities for Raw.  Cable box went out and had to get the replacement today as the offices of Cable ONE are closed Mondays.  So what did I miss.



Looks like they're building toward a tag team match for Ronda. HHH and Steph vs. Ronda and Angle. There were rumors she would have someone else as a a tag partner.

It also seems that Miz vs. Rollis but perhaps Miz vs. Rollins vs. Balor will happen too. 

Generally though it's a weird build up. I agree with Ambrose that it feels largely inconclusive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2018)

Just finished watching the highlights from last night.  So pretty much what you guys have been telling me nothing much. 

Well hopefully the box finally connects so I can at least watch a bit of SD.  But if not will be going back to playing MH:W tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

its John vs Kurt at WM

The Rock will team up with Ronda vs HHH/Steph


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2018)

^Yeah that's what I thought too. I wasn't sure if they switched plans or something. Not bad I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> its John vs Kurt at WM
> 
> The Rock will team up with Ronda vs HHH/Steph


Rock isn't wrestling. He's not risking his movie career for wrasslin anymore


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rock isn't wrestling. He's not risking his movie career for wrasslin anymore



shut yer mouth. i have the most credible source in John


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

tommaso looking slick


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

wtf!? why do you have a picture of myself!!??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> shut yer mouth. i have the most credible source in John



John gonna wrestle with Rhonda in the ring and on the bed  to get his movie career going so he's gonna sacrifice Nikki to a NTR show


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> wtf!? why do you have a picture of myself!!??



That's Jake Cena bro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> John gonna wrestle with Rhonda in the ring and on the bed  to get his movie career going so he's gonna sacrifice Nikki to a NTR show



no. John told me that he will turn heel and will win the match with a low blow and an AA. Kurt will be the savior of WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That's Jake Cena bro.



i know. why do you have a picture of me???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> no. John told me that he will turn heel and will win the match with a low blow and an AA. Kurt will be the savior of WWE.


HAHAHAHAHA Cena turning heel is as likely as Roman not winning the belt at WM 34

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HAHAHAHAHA Cena turning heel is as likely as Roman not winning the belt at WM 34



wanna bet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> wanna bet?



no cause if we do I'm gonna make you wear a Roman Reigns set and say Roman is GOAT every day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no cause if we do I'm gonna make you wear a Roman Reigns set and say Roman is GOAT every day



you scared


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i know. why do you have a picture of me???






you a beast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you scared



Nah it's sad how you badly want Cena to be cool when you were such a hater for him. Guess him losing to NJPW or ROH wrestlers changed your tune real quick 

You damn hypocrite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah it's sad how you badly want Cena to be cool when you were such a hater for him. Guess him losing to NJPW or ROH wrestlers changed your tune real quick
> 
> You damn hypocrite



shut up. i had to stop hating john when i found out he's my brother!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah it's sad how you badly want Cena to be cool when you were such a hater for him. Guess him losing to NJPW or ROH wrestlers changed your tune real quick
> 
> You damn hypocrite



if John turns heel i will make you wear the same set and tell everyone that i own you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> shut up. i had to stop hating john when i found out he's my brother!


you can still hate your brother Thor


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you can still hate your brother Thor



no. roman is the guy to hate now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 27, 2018)

This is me just trying to navigate through life

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

crowd was lit as bricks when cena called out taker


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

miz is just as bad as jinder in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2018)

Johnn cenna succkks

Lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Damn Raiden you're watching the F show?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2018)

Luv Morgan can get my D


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn Raiden you're watching the F show?



lmao only managed to get through the opening promo   .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao only managed to get through the opening promo   .


Dear god 


Road Dogg is bad for business


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2018)

Smackdown tag team division just got intersting


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

Shane's ego is out of control!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2018)

Bludgeon Brothers could be a good champion


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 27, 2018)

Styles wins this.

Cena will fight Undertaker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

mfw Cena wins and AJ has to fight The Undertaker


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2018)

WWE is a cancer to professional wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dear god
> 
> 
> Road Dogg is bad for business



Apparently the guy who led it when things were good is also still in charge lmfao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

I agree totally with Tazz.  Ronda should be asking for her release after Monday night.  She should be so fucking embarrassed by that segment.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Apparently the guy who led it when things were good is also still in charge lmfao.



He is. The only difference between the heirarchy of Smackdown during last years good times and this year bad times is Road Dogg was brought in at a low level.  He isn't some high level person back stage that people think he is.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

0% chance Asuka wins the mixed match challenge.  I refuse to believe wwe is that crazy about protecting the streak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 27, 2018)

Asuka gonna moon the crowd to protect her streak.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2018)

Asuka is not the winning the challenge.  Miz is going to get pinned.  They will argue after the match.  And she will kick his head off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

Rousey is a flop guys.  She just looks so out of place.  It's never going to work.

And the Mania match is a disaster.  We don't want a decrepit Kurt Angle.  We wanted the Rock!!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Apparently the guy who led it when things were good is also still in charge lmfao.


So the guy only had half a good year in him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

Kurt not cleared to wrestle. John gonna fight Rey Rey instead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rousey is a flop guys.



I'm not a Ronda/UFC fan by any means, but it is absurdly early to tell.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

Nope.  She's done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

shut your dumb ass up you don't know what a flop is you wwe mark


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Cena vs Mysterio might just save Mania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

WWE really a mess and Rukia gonna make some excuses worrying about wrestlers of color to distract you from it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Apparently the guy who led it when things were good is also still in charge lmfao.


He probably gets rejected by Road Hogg


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE really a mess and Rukia gonna make some excuses worrying about wrestlers of color to distract you from it.


Asuka and Nakamura are killing wwe tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

I see through your plans.

All plans to distract us from the fact WWE is a shitty company with talented guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

You know who else hates Asuka's streak?

Old ass white people on Facebook in the WWE comments who's not racist cause they have a black friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

I retired ST at Wrestlemania last year.  You can be next WAD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

don't try me im strapped!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena vs Mysterio might just save Mania.



i was looking forward to kurt vs john. those back and forth counter with their finishers will be epic. but instead we'll get a rey rey vs. john

we all know how its gonna end. after rey does the 619, he will do the springboard splash but john will catch him mid air and AA him for the win 

so predictable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I retired ST at Wrestlemania last year.  You can be next WAD.



why are you taking credit for something you didn't do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why are you taking credit for something you didn't do?



Doing the same shit as Stephanie McMahon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Doing the same shit as Stephanie McMahon.



Corporate Rukia gonna doom us all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Corporate Rukia gonna doom us all.


No wonder why he brings up the wars 24/7. He wants us to buy the network for only 9.99

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No wonder why he brings up the wars 24/7. He wants us to buy the network for only 9.99



what if we turn heel and join him WAD?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what if we turn heel and join him WAD?


Would be no top babyfaces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Would be no top babyfaces.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2018)

Drag thinks he's a babyface.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Would be no top babyfaces.


I'm still here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag thinks he's a babyface.


Drag is a Jason Jordan type babyface.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2018)

teddy said:


> Yes


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2018)

Rukia could never retire me. I'm the Chris Jericho of the thread.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm still here


get back to being the Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Rukia could never retire me. I'm the Chris Jericho of the thread.


Nah you're Kane. Always hyping yourself as a monster but get ruthlessly wrecked by everyone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah you're Kane. Always hyping yourself as a monster but get ruthlessly wrecked by everyone


Ok Sin Cara


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Would be no top babyfaces.



going heel would be fun they said


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Ok Sin Cara



Thanks Curt Hawkins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Would be no top babyfaces.



This place has no babyfaces.  No one wants to be a babyface in the 2010s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This place has no babyfaces.  No one wants to be a babyface in the 2010s.


Isnt that true. Heels get all the fun and benefits while faces are scrubs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isnt that true. Heels get all the fun and benefits while faces are scrubs.



soultaker was a face tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> soultaker was a face tho


Yea and look what happened. He vanished when he realized wrestling is getting worse


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea and look what happened. He vanished when he realized wrestling is getting worse



he had a mental breakdown. poor lad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This place has no babyfaces.  No one wants to be a babyface in the 2010s.



What do I do that's heel tho?

I try to be fair and use common sense being unbiased

mean while u got rukia


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

rukia is a very good bad boy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2018)

Drag has an evil foreigner heel gimmick. He's always talking about Japan's superiority.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

drag is a black español who wants to unify the WWE, NJPW, CMLL, ROH, ICW and Progress championship titles but he's too scared to admit it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He probably gets rejected by Road Hogg





[S-A-F] said:


> So the guy only had half a good year in him?



Yeah Wrestletalk said they don't understand the relationship for sure. So not really clear how come it all fell apart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2018)

TIL that one of the dudes I used to argue wrestling about on forums was the founder of Progress. That dude used to rp as wrestlers on messageboards and myspace.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah Wrestletalk said they don't understand the relationship for sure. So not really clear how come it all fell apart.


I still blame Toad Hogg .


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TIL that one of the dudes I used to argue wrestling about on forums was the founder of Progress. That dude used to rp as wrestlers on messageboards and myspace.


what would you guys argue about


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what would you guys argue about



Dude is a total weeb. All he ever did was talk about how much better Japanese wrestling, Benoit, and ECW were than WWE. He hated young Cena and Batista. Always complained about Hogan holding people down in WCW but liked reign of terror HHH.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

5 days until Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude is a total weeb. All he ever did was talk about how much better Japanese wrestling, Benoit, and ECW were than WWE. He hated young Cena and Batista. Always complained about Hogan holding people down in WCW but liked reign of terror HHH.


Reign of Snooze HHH reminded him of a young Ric Flair. Clearly.


----------



## teddy (Feb 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 5 days until Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

Rewatching Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rewatching Elimination Chamber.


Y


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2018)

I have to see Woken Matt vs Bray Wyatt again or I won't be able to sleep tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2018)

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude is a total weeb. All he ever did was talk about how much better Japanese wrestling, Benoit, and ECW were than WWE. He hated young Cena and Batista. Always complained about Hogan holding people down in WCW but liked reign of terror HHH.



What’s to hate about HHH?? He was the only credibal star that can represent the company at the time. 

Most of the other stars died, retired or went to TNA. The Evolution storyline was epic.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks Curt Hawkins


No Problem JTG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> No Problem JTG


took you about whole day there Sasha stanks


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Sasha almost took out Sonya at Elimination Chamber.  Bayley saved her from getting dropped on her head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

Sasha needs to be released before she kills someone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha almost took out Sonya at Elimination Chamber.  Bayley saved her from getting dropped on her head.


Holy shit what?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Wait... was No Mercy removed from the PPV schedule?  They can't remove No Mercy and keep Hell in a Cell.  You don't get rid of a PPV when you have a legendary theme like this:


You just don't!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

Sasha channeling Beniot more than she channeling Eddie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2018)

Wtf is Sasha’s problem?? Does she get advice from Rollins on how to sideline talent??


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

AJ really has had a rough stint as champ, hasn't he?

I can't think of a singles feud he has been involved in since he captured the belt from Jinder.  He has lost over and over again on Smackdown to set up title shots for others.

One PPV has him in a handicap match.  He has a six pack challenge match set up at the PPV before Mania.

Not to mention, the Daniel Bryan/Shane McMahon shenanigans have made him look like a fool.  He puts his foot in his mouth and talks his way into his handicap match.

The promos have been brutal.  He refers to Kevin and Sami as Kami.

It's been really poor guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm just watching for his mania classic with naka since smackdown is pointless to watch anymore anyway.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

>Nakamura
>Classic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

WWE doesn't seem to have a ton of faith in Nakamura.  (They have been hiding him on Smackdown.)

So why should we??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

Nakamura will blow himself up doing his special WM entrance and start the match with a five minute chinlock to catch his breath.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> took you about whole day there Sasha stanks


Work consumed 11 hours yesterday.  Ask your wife what that's like.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE doesn't seem to have a ton of faith in Nakamura.  (They have been hiding him on Smackdown.)
> 
> So why should we??


wwe doesn't have faith in anyone except roman reigns, braun and brock.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

these bitches look way more fire outside of wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ really has had a rough stint as champ, hasn't he?
> 
> I can't think of a singles feud he has been involved in since he captured the belt from Jinder.  He has lost over and over again on Smackdown to set up title shots for others.
> 
> ...




Road Dogg needs to be stoned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

Quit posting these uggos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quit posting these uggos.



nah its for the culture


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Quit posting these uggos.


Ghost just came out.

About time, bro. Congrats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

Sorry if you're into bestiality bruh. That shit ain't for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Ghost taste in women is top tier tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Work consumed 11 hours yesterday.  Ask your wife what that's like.



Selling drugs isn't work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

WWE is going to Fox baby.  And their tv deal will go way up!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE is going to Fox baby.  And their tv deal will go way up!




Now less people have access to Foxsports


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Vince is doing great for his investors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Now less people have access to Foxsports




It would be on the main fox  channel.
and most likely the brand split would end to stack raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

dude claims 15 current superstars in total

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It would be on the main fox  channel.
> and most likely the brand split would end to stack raw


Wait Fx channel or Fox channel? Cause if its Fox then damn they got lucky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> dude claims 15 current superstars in total


Oh shit Titus and Crews better watch out


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait Fx channel or Fox channel? Cause if its Fox then damn they got lucky



The deal isn't finalized or anything its just likely it can happen and the main fox channel.

If WWE did sign they would replace all UFC shit on both channels and Raw would be on the main fox channel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't care if wwe superstars use steroids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2018)

Peyton so fuckable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2018)

Damn not sure how I feel about WWE possibly moving to FOX. FS1's ratings are literally a fraction of average viewership for Smackdown. I also think a buyout could go bad (some websites saying that FOX is interested in more than just RAW and Smackdown). Risk move here but people also saying it's a big wi for the E.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

A buyout only works if Vince and his heirs stay on.

Otherwise this company is finished.

So we don’t want that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

WWE to Fox sounds like a done deal to me.  Raw will be on Fox.  Smackdown will be FS1.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE to Fox sounds like a done deal to me.  Raw will be on Fox.  Smackdown will be FS1.



Yeah they way they're only flirting with each other is crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

What are you guys watching tonight?

I have Monday Night War on.  What else?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2018)

Impractical Jokers on trutv, maybe cnn and i will try to give altered carbon another shot. I didn't like the first episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Hulk Hogan has betrayed WCW!!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

I thought about the Women’s Elimination Chamber Match this morning.  I tried to imagine Dana Brooke in the match.  And I can’t imagine her in the match.  I trust those girls in Absolution more than I trust her.

It’s time to release Dana.  She doesn’t have what it takes. 





Raiden said:


> Impractical Jokers on trutv, maybe cnn and i will try to give altered carbon another shot. I didn't like the first episode.


I watched the first episode of Altered Carbon too.  It was okay.  But I didn’t feel a need to keep watching.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Sleeping together.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2018)

Ignoring the obvious, his coat got dat Mexico color to them. I dig it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Big E should leave New Day at some point this year.  Time to do something new with his character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 1, 2018)

Multi-time W . . . W . . . E! (WWE) TAG! TEAM! CHAMPIONS! The New Day want you to feel the power!! And now you can with The Book of Booty: Shake It. Love It. Never Be It. From the purveyors of positivity themselves, each chapter of this handy guide will help you embrace the New Day way of life. Even if you're feeling booty—and who (who?! who?! who?! who?! who?!) has never felt booty? —you'll be clapping, gyrating, and radiating positivity like the New Day themselves.

Fans will learn:
* The New Day's official definition of "booty," and the telltale signs that you or a loved one might be booty
* The proper attire and headwear for the new you
* How to twerk like a man
* What your spirit animal says about you
* How to project positivity

By the time you finish this book, you'll be a rainbow-gazing, trombone-playing, unicorn-loving soldier of positivity, ready to take on nefarious WWE tag teams with a smile on your face. Pro tip: Eat your Booty O's every morning for added strength!





won't be happening soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2018)

Carmella has the worst gear in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella has the worst gear in wrestling.


I hate her new gear.  She needs to go back to her old stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2018)

Singlets never work for women unless the leg area was real high and up on her hips and ass.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Watching the Mixed Match Challenge on the WWE Network.

I’m a big Sasha Banks fan.  But does she have to cry every time she loses a match?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 1, 2018)

They are in loove.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 1, 2018)

If Paige was 100% who do you keep out of the Elimination Chamber?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> If Paige was 100% who do you keep out of the Elimination Chamber?


Mandy Rose.  She had a terrible match the Monday before EC.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> If Paige was 100% who do you keep out of the Elimination Chamber?



One of the two absolution members I think would be the obvious choice.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> If Paige was 100% who do you keep out of the Elimination Chamber?


Bayley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> They are in loove.


Alexa only has eyes for Mickie.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley.


3 vs 3? Absolution vs Sasha, Lexi & Mickie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2018)

Elimination Chamber was fucking gold.  The women need to do it again next year if we are going to keep getting content like this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2018)

Birthday sex


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Not so big Cass on suicide watch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Watching the Mixed Match Challenge on the WWE Network.
> 
> *I’m a big Sasha Banks fan.  *But does she have to cry every time she loses a match?


Since fucking when?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

Big Cass SAWFT right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since fucking when?


For a long time.  I have been telling you guys forever that Sasha/Alexa is the women's match I want to see every week.

Doesn't mean I won't bag on her when there is a fun opportunity to do so.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

I didn't see this after Raw.  Maryse looks good pregnant.

What the fuck is wrong with Kurt Angle though?  He has no match for the IC champion at Wrestlemania?  The Miz has to beg to be on the fucking card??


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

miz is a trash champion

u so easily influence because he can speak well

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

IC title a lost cause anyway. Just have Roman beat MIz for it and then go unify it with the Universal title at WM like Trips did back in 02.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

I think Carmella will definitely cash in at Fastlane.  On paper it's a really boring PPV.  And I think Ruby Riott is probably a wrestler WWE is only lukewarm on; they will want to add something to her PPV match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Carmella will definitely cash in at Fastlane.  On paper it's a really boring PPV.  And I think Ruby Riott is probably a wrestler WWE is only lukewarm on; they will want to add something to her PPV match.


She better not fucking win if she does.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Birthday sex



Big E gay tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

CRYING Remember when Flair kissed Becky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Remember when Santino kissed Maria


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She better not fucking win if she does.


She won't.  Carmella isn't Champion material.

I also think the mitb briefcase could be part of the reason wwe is waffling on moving Asuka to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Rosa Mendes has started her comeback.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mandy Rose.  She had a terrible match the Monday before EC.





Rukia said:


> Bayley.



Make up goddamn mind


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

I want to form a rock band with Elias


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2018)

Not sure if posted yet but if WWE goes to fox Raw the rumours are the 3rd hour is going to be scrapped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Based Fox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh shit, if Fox gets WWE, that means they're going to push Alicia Fox and her furry shirt again


----------



## teddy (Mar 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if posted yet but if WWE goes to fox Raw the rumours are the 3rd hour is going to be scrapped.


Please let this rumor hold true

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

WWE has never been hotter.

And for people that are fixated on live attendance figures.  All WWE has to do is slightly decrease ticket prices when they get their new tv money.  And bam!  It will be the hottest ticket in town!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE has never been hotter.
> 
> And for people that are fixated on live attendance figures.  All WWE has to do is slightly decrease ticket prices when they get their new tv money.  And bam!  It will be the hottest ticket in town!!


Shut up Meg .



Also checked out Romans promo on Brock and it was all right. Obviously it was allowed by Vince but he actually spoke well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Thank god they won't have the 3rd hour if they move to Fox. 3 hour weekly wrestling was never good, it sucked for Nitro and its sucked for RAW.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2018)

Fuck the 3rd hour. Just scrap all the filler nonsense. Condense the stuff that needs to be condensed. Spread out storylines instead of trying to bloat them all in 1 RAW. Keep all the important shit.
Oh and fire Road Dogg.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

Only reason why there is a third hour is because USA requested it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck the 3rd hour. Just scrap all the filler nonsense. Condense the stuff that needs to be condensed. Spread out storylines instead of trying to bloat them all in 1 RAW. Keep all the important shit.
> Oh and fire Road Dogg.



Fire Kevin Dunn as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Fire 50/50 Road Dogg and spazzing camera Kevin Dunn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

what super slow news day it's been.

Like geezus is this how dull WM is gonna be? 

Sad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up Meg .
> 
> 
> 
> Also checked out Romans promo on Brock and it was all right. Obviously it was allowed by Vince but he actually spoke well.



Roman practiced that promo for a whole month! 

He was reading through the camera as well


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Can’t believe this goddess is married to Blake wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what super slow news day it's been.
> 
> Like geezus is this how dull WM is gonna be?
> 
> Sad.



It's important to Rukia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Can’t believe this goddess is married to Blake wtf


Shes not . Shes cucking him for Strongman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

They sent the three best mic workers in the company out on Monday night.  They also sent out Roman.  And I think Roman cut the best promo.

Reactions: Old 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 2, 2018)

zzzzzzzzzzz

huh what you say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia swear to god if you say Mania will be amazing Ill never stop negging you. In fact if Mania sucks Chris or Agdpride should ban you for a week .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> zzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> huh what you say


What Nitro we watching this weekend?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia swear to god if you say Mania will be amazing Ill never stop negging you. In fact if Mania sucks Chris or Agdpride should ban you for a week .


It better be good.  I'm attending this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They sent the three best mic workers in the company out on Monday night.  They also sent out Roman.  And I think Roman cut the best promo.



Are you fucking trying to make me hate you??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Are you fucking trying to make me hate you??


You know you can hate Roman but spoke truth. Time for E to stop being Brocks little bitch already. Wheres the Mcmahon grapefruits on this one?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know you can hate Roman but spoke truth. Time for E to stop being Brocks little bitch already. Wheres the Mcmahon grapefruits on this one?



Brock is a better draw than Roman. Sure, he’s a part timer champ but shit man, you got to see what Brock has accomplished in his entire career. He was never shoved down our throats, Brock legit beat up all top stars during his early WWE years and did it so with the most dominant fashion. 

Roman on the other hand wins because of the script. His career revolves around him being pushed because Vince love samoan dicks. Roman is insecure and jealous of Brock because he will never be as successful as Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Brock is a better draw than Roman. Sure, he’s a part timer champ but shit man, you got to see what Brock has accomplished in his entire career. He was never shoved down our throats, Brock legit beat up all top stars during his early WWE years and did it so with the most dominant fashion.
> 
> Roman on the other hand wins because of the script. His career revolves around him being pushed because Vince love samoan dicks. Roman is insecure and jealous of Brock because he will never be as successful as Brock Lesnar.


Brock has been a bandage to a fucking gunshot wound. You want mainstream but its never gonna be mainstream again
 The only way it can is if you build on your guys of now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock has been a bandage to a fucking gunshot wound. You want mainstream but its never gonna be mainstream again
> The only way it can is if you build on your guys of now.



I don’t give a darn. They can make Braun the champ. Anyone but fucking Roman Reigns 

Y’all be whining too and will get sick of Roman not losing for half a fucking year don’t be a hypocrite.

Hopefully all those steriods abuse is true!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Can’t believe this goddess is married to Blake wtf





Dean Ambrose said:


> Shes not . Shes cucking him for Strongman


i’m so fucking scared for that guy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

As far as the women making history matches are concerned.  I rank them this way:

Elimination Chamber > Royal Rumble > Women’s Hell in a Cell > Money in the Bank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

I miss the bra and panties match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

There should be a place in wrestling for a good bra and panties match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Braun would be the most fucking boring champion in WWE history.

"Oh look, he's shoving something heavy over again!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What Nitro we watching this weekend?



Y'all should watch the Nitro where Steiner kidnaps Kimberly to rape her and then tosses her out of a moving car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun would be the most fucking boring champion in WWE history.
> 
> "Oh look, he's shoving something heavy over again!"


That’s why I liked him in the Mixed Match Challenge.  And it’s why I liked that dual concert segment with Elias.  There has to be more to his character than destruction.  Or he will get stale in a hurry.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y'all should watch the Nitro where Steiner kidnaps Kimberly to rape her and then tosses her out of a moving car.


I want to watch Judy Bagwell on a forklift.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want to watch Judy Bagwell on a forklift.



That was on ppv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun would be the most fucking boring champion in WWE history.
> 
> "Oh look, he's shoving something heavy over again!"



Like Roman stuttering and doing the same motions in the ring over and over?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Like Roman stuttering and doing the same motions in the ring over and over?



Yeah, because Braun knows how to do something other than a basic ass powerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, because Braun knows how to do something other than a basic ass powerslam.



Braun knows how to kip up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun knows how to kip up



They need to do this spot at the next Mixed Match Challenge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Kane is back bitches!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y'all should watch the Nitro where Steiner kidnaps Kimberly to rape her and then tosses her out of a moving car.


What ep number is it?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what super slow news day it's been.
> 
> Like geezus is this how dull WM is gonna be?
> 
> Sad.


Johnny Bravo need to stop teasing and release the wrestlers on steroid list already.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What ep number is it?



2/8/99 Nitro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t give a darn. They can make Braun the champ. Anyone but fucking Roman Reigns
> 
> Y’all be whining too and will get sick of Roman not losing for half a fucking year don’t be a hypocrite.
> 
> Hopefully all those steriods abuse is true!



I already know he's winning and have accepted it. Plus he's made progress which I can actually give him credit for.

Stop being a baby.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 2/8/99 Nitro


Thanks. Gonna watch it in a bit. Steiner the goat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Johnny Bravo need to stop teasing and release the wrestlers on steroid list already.



Trying to make sure it's legit and not something where he can be made a fool of. Or he's full of shit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

Bravo doesn't have shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Only reason why there is a third hour is because USA requested it.



It's also the reason for McMahon heel authority figure on raw.  So that will hopefully be another thing to go away if/when fox deal comes through.  Fans don't want it.  Steph actually hates it (She wants to be a role model for her daughters) and hunter likes being a face more than a heel and can be that with NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2018)

You guys notice that 205 Live has completely disappeared from Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It's also the reason for McMahon heel authority figure on raw.  So that will hopefully be another thing to go away if/when fox deal comes through.  Fans don't want it.  Steph actually hates it (She wants to be a role model for her daughters) and hunter likes being a face more than a heel and can be that with NXT.


Hunter should have a retirement match then. 
HHH vs Heel Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Good idea Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2018)

WWE needs someone to truly hate as a heel and Dean could provide that but you gotta let him be an actual hateable heel.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 3, 2018)

The miz was our savior, the one heel you could hate, then he went and fucked it up by being based as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

That segment at the Rumble.  It was fucking awful.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm seeing more rumors about that big PPV event in Australia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Sami Calihan is a fucking nobody.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

At least we get to watch these old Nitros without commercials.  Must have been really painful back in 2001.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

This is what will happen to any company that tries to compete with WWE.  As WWE kicks their ass more and more, they will throw everything they can against the wall in desperation.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> At least we get to watch these old Nitros without commercials.  Must have been really painful back in 2001.


Probably even more in 98-99 since thats when its 3 hours of shit.

Man Piper beating Bret in a US title match in 1999.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Imagine watching a new episode of Thunder back in the day.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is what will happen to any company that tries to compete with WWE.  As WWE kicks their ass more and more, they will throw everything they can against the wall in desperation.


Lmao you've been watching too much monday night wars show! Main reason WCW died is because of their own fucking up and letting themselves implode.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Imagine watching a new episode of Thunder back in the day.


It was probably like watching current smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

paige really know how to pop that lil booty and how to shake dem tiddies.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Paige should be in the mix on Raw right now.  Her neck injury is such a shame.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big E should leave New Day at some point this year.  Time to do something new with his character.



I think more single matches are fine but it might be best to keep the concept together. Otherwise they could end up being like Apollo's team, or the Dudley Boys fiasco on Smackdown when they tried to split them up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

I guess it all comes down to your perspective.

I don’t get any enjoyment out of New Day anymore.  This pancake thing is exactly the same as the ice cream they were pedaling around prior to Wrestlemania last year.

I like watching them wrestle the Usos.  But they aren’t doing it for me as an act right now.  They are stale asf.  Even a heel turn could do wonders for them.

But maybe i’m in the minority.  They still get a good reaction when they come out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2018)

Dat burial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

This worked out good for Taeler.  She is trending.  She might get a couple of bookings out of this.

Owes Alexa big time!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 3, 2018)

I think Taeler would be a great ASSet to WWE


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2018)

taeler hendrix sounds jobber to me lmao


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> taeler hendrix sounds jobber to me lmao


It sounds like a pornstar name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2018)

her first name means feces in other countries


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was a bucket of bleach. Hogan blinded  Mongo with it and that's how they wrote him out of the company.


ah okay, didn't know that. thought it was toilet water or something lol. Mongo was surprisingly still kinda over here in early 99. I never did like the guy. Thought he always looked dopey and his name didn't help him at all for me. lol


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like a pornstar name.



More like Jimmy Hendrix unwanted child.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

WWE is in Chicago tonight.  CM Punk country.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Brock beat Kane in 30 seconds tonight.

I actually think the crowd is going to support Roman at Mania.  It’s in the best interest of the company to take the belt off of Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock beat Kane in 30 seconds tonight.
> 
> I actually think the crowd is going to support Roman at Mania.  It’s in the best interest of the company to take the belt off of Brock.



I'm guessing it will be how the next few weeks of promos go.  If Roman can pull the same shoot style of last week for next few times he is meant to talk I think all but those who are in the never never never camp will be fine with Roman winning or in a begrudging "At least it means the title is actually about weekly." acceptance.

Main issue I have with Promos though is Heyman.  No one can match him, not even the top promo guys right now like Cena.  Heyman has 30+ years experience and also could pull out a line that could be used on Roman, Dean or Seth if they were against anyone he represents.   Just point out that all three debut'd in the main roster because of him bringing them together and calling them up as insurance yadda yadda.  Although the issue with that would be the necessity to acknowledge CM Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

Cena as a heel would destroy Heyman in a promo battle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock beat Kane in 30 seconds tonight.
> 
> I actually think the crowd is going to support Roman at Mania.  It’s in the best interest of the company to take the belt off of Brock.


What a waste of a brock appearance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

I don’t really have any interest in seeing Brock moving forward.  He had some fun matches last year.  Against AJ.  Against Goldberg.  Against Joe.  And that Fatal Four Way.  But i’m done with him as champ.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

It won't be long now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2018)

What a class!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It won't be long now!


That better not be for raw.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

Road to Wrestlemania fellas.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2018)

The only one now who I think has a legit shot at besting Heyman is an inscripted Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> The only one now who I think has a legit shot at besting Heyman is an inscripted Miz.


Heel Cena can.  I promise you.

Miz could do okay.  He would have to talk about ECW and would have to make things personal to stand a chance though.

Honestly Samoa Joe did pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 4, 2018)

Prime Big Poppa Pump would annihilate Heyman in promos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

If Heyman becomes Ronda’s advocate, imagine how one sided the promo battles will be.

Paul vs Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

I hear Mysterio may have torn his bicep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It won't be long now!


Goddammit Rukia your trolling actually leveled up


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2018)

Lmao. How many kilos of coke have you sold this week Rukia?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

more like rukia is dipping into his own supply.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao. How many kilos of coke have you sold this week Rukia?



About this much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm taking the morning off from WWE.  Chilling at Universal Studios instead.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2018)

Thought this was interesting. Wrestletalk said Reigns should win at WM so that the E can finally move on.


People in the comments section disagree but I think they're right .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

This match is necessary to close the chapter on Roman main eventing Wrestlemania every year.  And to end the story they started when Seth cashed in.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

CM Punk is trash.  Fuck that asshole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Thought this was interesting. Wrestletalk said Reigns should win at WM so that the E can finally move on.
> 
> 
> People in the comments section disagree but I think they're right .



Let's face it for many in the comments section nothing short of "Leati Joseph Anoaʻi better known as Roman Reigns was found dead last night in which police suspect was hours of torture and then murdered." being read out on the news will be acceptable for them in regards to Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Thought this was interesting. Wrestletalk said Reigns should win at WM so that the E can finally move on.
> 
> 
> People in the comments section disagree but I think they're right .



Shhh Jake is gonna neg you to hell for saying this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Let's face it for many in the comments section nothing short of "Leati Joseph Anoaʻi better known as Roman Reigns was found dead last night in which police suspect was hours of torture and then murdered." being read out on the news will be acceptable for them in regards to Roman.


I-I wouldn't go that far, I'm sure they're humane enough to just want a suspension after news breaks out he was part of a steroid ring 

They won't chant Die Roman Die, this isn't the 90s right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk is trash.  Fuck that asshole.


Fucking piece of shit turned his back on the fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2018)

CM Punk is and will always be the savior year, without his decision to leave, we not getting Bryan in the main event at mania.

I think we were going to get another Db/Sheamus match.

THANK YOU PUNK

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2018)

So where does he work now that he's fired?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fucking piece of shit turned his back on the fans.


Nah WWE did when they decided to be petty about WM 30.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2018)

I wonder if KO is facing or teaming up with Sami.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk is trash.  Fuck that asshole.


He is an asshole but thats what you've got to be in order to make it in pro wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If you live in California.  And you are smart. You just buy a season pass to all of these places.


this is true. too bad i am not smart and always broke.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2018)

watchin some random ecw eps. forgot lita was there first before heading to wwf.



wew


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2018)

Lita always reminds me of my ex so I stray away from her.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2018)

Red X thrown up for Bobby Fish at an NXT show in Indianapolis.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> watchin some random ecw eps. forgot lita was there first before heading to wwf.
> 
> 
> 
> wew



Yeah she started there as Miss Congeniality and then had a name change to Angelica.  Angelica was also her name in the indis before she was in ECW and one point Managed Christopher Daniels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It won't be long now!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah she started there as Miss Congeniality and then had a name change to Angelica.  Angelica was also her name in the indis before she was in ECW and one point Managed Christopher Daniels.


Managed Daniels...man wild. Yea I read all that on her wikipedia earlier.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Just over 10 hours to go.

Nia is going to end the streak tonight.  It's over.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Big Poppa Pump would annihilate Heyman in promos.



6:38  .

8:22 "GOLDBERG YOU BALD HEADED BASTARD."

 .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

WWE Porn is a great account.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2018)

50 man royal rumble on April 27th in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 50 man royal rumble on April 27th in Saudi Arabia


Does WWE even have 50 active wrestlers?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does WWE even have 50 active wrestlers?



They have about 80+ Active male wrestlers on Raw, 205, Smackdown alone (I Just counted x.x). Also add about 30ish NXT male wrestlers.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

WM ends with CM Punk walking out the ring and chanting I'm back


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2018)

Braun eliminated 48 men and then Roman throws him out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun eliminated 48 men and then Roman throws him out.


Then he gets Alexa as his wifu and wins the harem award


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They have about 80+ Active male wrestlers on Raw, 205, Smackdown alone (I Just counted x.x). Also add about 30ish NXT male wrestlers.


Really that much? I thought it'd top out at like 60 Main Roster. Roster just feels a lot smaller than it actually is esp. since a lot of guys are doing fuck all and stuck in limbo.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

That's crazy. I also thought the roster was a lot smaller.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

The Miz drew a huge crowd at an autograph signing in Milwaukee earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Really that much? I thought it'd top out at like 60 Main Roster. Roster just feels a lot smaller than it actually is esp. since a lot of guys are doing fuck all and stuck in limbo.



Yeah it's that much, but when I looked at the roster it was "Well there's these 10-15 guys they always use and some that don't even make it to the C/D glorified house shows and only turn up once in a while."


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Tye Dillinger may even show up!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Symphony of Destruction match??? That sounds like some Vince Russo bullshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

War Games II in Los Angeles.  I guess I will have to be in attendance for that one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 50 man royal rumble on April 27th in Saudi Arabia



this sounds impossible


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this sounds impossible


They better do Alexa vs Sasha in Saudi Arabia.  That match was a big hit in Dubai.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Any predictions for the Symphony of destruction match?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Any predictions for the Symphony of destruction match?


Pain.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It won't be long now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So Raw starting off with Angle to open the show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Kurt Angle sucks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

topkek Stephanie Mamon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Instead of HHH, we get this creature to come out in his place.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Please let this be the build up to psycho Kurt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Steph bringing up others family yet none can bring up hers.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

oh shit stephenie kicking all the way in the balls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> topkek Stephanie Mamon


I hate Angle on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

there we go again. Stephanie emasculating someone else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Stephanie is killing Kurt!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

seriously change Ronda's fucking theme dammit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Stephanie is being reasonable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

I can't stand Rousey.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Fuck sakes, just hire Chloe Moretez to come out if you are going to be playing that song.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

<boo Roman Reigns even though he's worked to get his spot

<cheer Ronda for taking up someone else's spot

fuck you smarks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

I can't stand Stephanie .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm surprised by the positive crowd reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Ronda sucks on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The fuck, she didn't even wait for the drum roll sound effect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

fucking lol Ronda botched that drumroll section

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Lmao trainwreck segment.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Convoluted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Holy shit, what HHH and Steph are going to go through to get Rhonda over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

No sells those hits.  Must be taking lessons from Sasha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I told you guys, Ronda is gonna fucking botching 


also Steph not getting her come uppance. What a fucking surprise


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol we just need the shockmaster to come out at this point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

A fucking Samoan Drop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

jesus christ this match is gonna be so fucking bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus christ this match is gonna be so fucking bad


This is basically this years version of Nikki/John vs Maryse/Miz.  Will Kurt propose to Ronda at Mania?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh well I'll probably skip it so I'm good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

DREAM MATCH?!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

"A dream match of epic proportions"  Shut the hell up commentary.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay.  Got that over with.  Time for the the real talent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Hate Asuka's new mask.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "A dream match of epic proportions"  Shut the hell up commentary.



I totally tune them out, especially Coach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "A dream match of epic proportions"  Shut the hell up commentary.



When overselling does the opposite of it's intended results


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

so why is Mickie heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

When did Mickie turn heel?  Holy shit, they needing a Big Show type character on the woman's division now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Mickie is dressed the same as Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> When did Mickie turn heel?  Holy shit, they needing a Big Show type character on the woman's division now.


I haven't seen Mickie do anything heelish yet.  She just is friends with Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm guessing Mickie was getting too over and WWE didn't want to change plans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Wait if Rhonda is taking the Samoan Drop as her finisher, doesn't that mean Nia needs a new finisher.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Her finisher will be the arm bar.  Come on dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't know about you guys but I love the psychology between Nia and Asuka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Good stuff Nia and Asuka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So Asuka with an arm bar win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Crowd getting behind Nia after the loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Heels vs heels huh? 


That will work wonders


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

The Revival are a group that will never get over with casuals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Revival are a group that will never get over with casuals.


Yep just like Alexa never being popular enough like Snoop Dogg's daughter and Ric Flair's son

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Is this match not over yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Free agent my ass.   Didn't Cena spend the majority of his time on Raw after it was announced he would become a free agent.   Didn't go back to the B show until he was looking for a way into WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena ran to Smackdown because the talent on Raw was too great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena the legend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

"Never give up"   Just lower the difficulty level going by Cena's logic from going from Raw to SmackDown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena trying to help Fastlane ticket sales.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmm agree with whoever said that Cena is being used wrong. Strange promo. They pushin Smackdown tho.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

I won't watch Fastlane.  Horrible card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Ok...... so Goldie wants in on the action.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

da hell? Why is Goldust coming out to face Cena?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Wait what Goldust?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldust is a terrible promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't Goldust already have his spotlight at a WM with the late great Rowdy Piper.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldust is a jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

wait Goldust gonna try to stop Cena?

why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

lmao russo writing this shit or what


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The hell...... now of days anyone can cold-cock Cena out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I really really hope though that the Cena can't hang storyline continues though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm guessing that Cena beats Goldie, to promote that he's back and then he loses at Fastlane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

fucking lol Goldie.

I really wish he had gotten a shot at a promo about how he never was given a real title shot no matter how hard he worked.


I feel the potential for a sympathetic title run and retirement would work for Goldie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Goldust won't be in the company in 2019. He can't go anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So Elias about to get "These hands".    I wonder if Alexa's fiance is force to watch Braun gets those hands on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Elias about to get "These hands".    I wonder if Alexa's fiance is force to watch Braun gets those hands on her.



he probably is into NTR so yeah I think so


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel Bailey inc?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Just waiting for another EPIC BABYGIRL promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Goldust won't be in the company in 2019. He can't go anymore.


That's why I'm saying he should get a one shoot promo about his career.  

He'd be able to prove to Cena by his track record that hard work doesn't always get you were you want to be and that he sat back and had to force himself from having higher goals.

I really think he could have one more sympathetic run if it was done right


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Just waiting for another EPIC BABYGIRL promo.


you missed epic baby boy Cena with his promo


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you missed epic baby boy Cena with his promo


Cena is so 2005.

What about his match with the Undertaker?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Heel Bailey inc?


Nah. She probably was scared of tagging and so she'll correct it.



WAIT THIS JOBBER IS GETTING IN HOF OVER CHYNA?! 

You motherfuckers :get

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena is so 2005.




Won't say that when he breaks Ric's titles and does it on AJ styles


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah. She probably was scared of tagging and so she'll correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already picked a girl this year.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

The Coach is being accused of sexual harassment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Welp Bayley trying to outdo Rhonda on poor promo skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

So Paige is back to being manager


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Won't say that when he breaks Ric's titles and does it on AJ styles


Flair  TECHNICALLY has 25 total world titles.

Cena can get his 17 title, lose again and make more shitty movies with Amy Schumer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Bayley trying to outdo Rhonda on poor promo skills.


I'm so conflicted. I despise Bayley but I really hate Ronda.

Who do I root for as less shitty here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Bailey "It's every woman for herself but." yeah there's no need for the but part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Flair  TECHNICALLY has 25 total world titles.
> 
> Cena can get his 17 title, lose again and make more shitty movies with Amy Schumer.



Yeah but Vince only counts 17 

Plus don't worry, Babygurl will abuse his powers like Cena too 

He'll have the whole world in his hands


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So weird seeing these two share the same screen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus don't worry, Babygurl will abuse his powers like Cena too



BABYGURL uses his powers for good.

Like when he kicked Enzo the RAPIST off the tour bus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I still want my Mickie x Mandy porn.

I'll also take threesome of Alexa x Mandy x Mickie

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Bayley can't talk.  Most of the women can't. The women have terrible mic skills.

It's hard to be a gullible babyface and cut a decent promo though.  Becky Lynch deserves a ton of respect for pulling it off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So weird seeing these two share the same screen.


The world isn't ready for two Marky marks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYBURL uses his powers for good.
> 
> Like when he kick Enzo the RAPIST off the tour bus.



That was necessary. When it comes to booking he'll say yes to always looking strong 

as soon as he's 16 time champ you'll learn that you picked the same guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Almost pins Bayley, commentary saying "biggest pin in her career."  Fuck is this blasphemy being spewed. Ball gag them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That was necessary. When it comes to booking he'll say yes to always looking strong
> 
> as soon as he's 16 time champ you'll learn that you picked the same guy


DA BIG DAWG doesn't politic like Cena does.

Hell Cena has politicked for the Taker match for years and BABYGURL ended up getting it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The hell is this constant changing of angles of this beat down.  This isn't a Taken film, keep on just one spot dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

So who's turning heel here? Bayley or Sasha Stanks?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I still want my Mickie x Mandy porn.
> 
> I'll also take threesome of Alexa x Mandy x Mickie


Bruh don't worry, my photoshop skills are on point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> DA BIG DAWG doesn't politic like Cena does.
> 
> Hell Cena has politicked for the Taker match for years and BABYGURL ended up getting it.


He probably politicked for it but Vince doesn't want you to know 

Fall for the trap Juice, you truly fear the truth of rooting for Cena.

You're tsundere for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley can't talk.  Most of the women can't. The women have terrible mic skills.
> 
> It's hard to be a gullible babyface and cut a decent promo though.  Becky Lynch deserves a ton of respect for pulling it off.


They need the ghost of sensational sherri to teach these women how to cut promos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bruh don't worry, my photoshop skills are on point.



Of course, you and Gibbs both provide quality taste here


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So who's turning heel here? Bayley or Sasha Stanks?


Probably neither.  Maybe Sasha will be a slight heel heading into Mania. But they will soon be friends again.  WWE is too scared to turn any of the horsewomen heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Thickie James just there for the sexiness 

Still arigatou WWE for the fan service


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So Bliss out to "cheer" Nia up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

whoop her ass Nia 


WHOOP HER ASS!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Alexa saved Nia from Enzo.  Don't forget that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

smh jesus they made Nia look like a baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whoop her ass Nia
> 
> 
> WHOOP HER ASS!



You mean "Grab her ass Nia, grab her ass!!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You mean "Grab her ass Nia, grab her ass!!"




Well yeah after she whoops it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> smh jesus they made Nia look like a baby


Alexa buried Nia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Why are we looking at this botch segment again.    I mean it's literally only minutes after an attempted Bayley promo and they pretty much sound the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are we looking at this botch segment again.    I mean it's literally only minutes after an attempted Bayley promo and the pretty much sound the same.


cause WWE tends to abuse a new toy they receive.

If they had McGregor before he went into exile, they'd be doing the same to him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

I was just thinking that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

hey look, Strowman is part of the Shield


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He probably politicked for it but Vince doesn't want you to know
> 
> Fall for the trap Juice, you truly fear the truth of rooting for Cena.
> 
> You're tsundere for him



Dean Ambrose, you poor silly bastard.
DA BIG DAWG oozes SEXINESS that make virgin girls wet.



Cena don't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Dean Ambrose, you poor silly bastard.
> DA BIG DAWG oozes SEXINESS that make virgin girls wet.
> 
> 
> ...



but women drool over Cena as well 

especially virgin girls 


Don't be afraid Juice, we won't judge 


The hatred for Cena is so strong it's turning to love

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Any time something works once.  WWE goes too far with it.

Miz and Dean Ambrose with the bear.

Miz and Maryse dress up as Nikki Bella and John Cena.

The Fashion Files.

WWE runs successful segments into the ground.  They never cash in just once.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Any time something works once.  WWE goes too far with it.
> 
> Miz and Dean Ambrose with the bear.
> 
> ...



Wait.....who replaced troll Rukia with actual Rukia?  


This is bizarro world Maggle!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The hatred for Cena is so strong it's turning to love



The rooting for cuckold Dean Ambrose has fried your grip on reality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

I love how he trashed Milwaukee


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait.....who replaced troll Rukia with actual Rukia?
> 
> 
> This is bizarro world Maggle!



Troll Rukia is Elias, have you noticed when Elias is on TV real Rukia turns up without fail.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> The rooting for cuckold Dean Ambrose has fried your grip on reality.



Getting personal on the attacks on a guy who isn't even relevant right now? 


Juice confirmed my theory. 


Congrats Cena, you have someone who loves you unlike Nikki Bella


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

What kind of loser doesn't want to walk with Elias?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Troll Rukia is Elias, have you noticed when Elias is on TV real Rukia turns up without fail.



Maybe they're twins 

Kinda like Nikki and Brie , they use Twin Magic


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I love how he trashed Milwaukee


Braun hates every city.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK KEVIN DUNN?!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Getting personal on the attacks on a guy who isn't even relevant right now?
> 
> 
> Juice confirmed my theory.
> ...


Wishing death and personally injury on someone is considered love?
If Cena died tomorrow I'd say good riddance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Normally I would be worried about Elias's chances against Braun but seeing this a gimmick match he might stand a chance.  I mean fucking Kalisto has a freaking win against the Monster Among Men in a Dumpster match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Wishing death and personally injury on someone is considered love?
> If Cena died tomorrow I'd say good riddance.


D'aww you're a romantic Juice.

In Tsundere language it's translated , I can't live without you


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> D'aww you're a romantic Juice.
> 
> In Tsundere language it's translated , I can't live without you


This is Rukia level trolling.

I'd expected better for you, sir.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Strowman with dat sage punch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Normally I would be worried about Elias's chances against Braun but seeing this a gimmick match he might stand a chance.  I mean fucking Kalisto has a freaking win against the Monster Among Men in a Dumpster match.


well to be fair, speed kills


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Get in there coach.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This is Rukia level trolling.
> 
> I'd expected better for you, sir.



You know for once I won 

You always try to bury me yet I overcome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Strowman over


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Why are they burying Elias?  This isn't the right program for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Only in the WWE where attempted murder gets you over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Only in the WWE where attempted murder gets you over.



Except for HHH, he gets only boo'd and a slap on the wrist


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know for once I won
> 
> You always try to bury me yet I overcome.


Okay Dean. You "WON"


You never proved how Cena and BABYGURL are similar or proved that BABYGURL has ever politicked

Congrats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

still pissed that Chicago gets only MITB .

We deserve Mania or Rumble dammit


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> still pissed that Chicago gets only MITB .
> 
> We deserve Mania or Rumble dammit



You're lucky you're getting MITB.  If WWE were sensible they'd avoid chicago because of CM Punk chants would completely hijack the show.

One Man Jobber in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Okay Dean. You "WON"
> 
> 
> You never proved how Cena and BABYGURL are similar or proved that BABYGURL has ever politicked
> ...


You didn't prove that Roman hasn't done it either though 


As for the comparisons, Roman also has the get his ass beat for long time, then comes back with a spear or superman punch that's used in similar fashion to AA.

You really like Babygurl don't you? 

Is this why you won't admit they're similar?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You didn't prove that Roman hasn't done it either though



Can't prove a negative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You're lucky you're getting MITB.  If WWE were sensible they'd avoid chicago because of CM Punk chants would completely hijack the show.
> 
> One Man Jobber in the ring.



yeah but  Chicago gives you best crowds doe  

or would you rather see El Paso Texas constantly ?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You're lucky you're getting MITB.  If WWE were sensible they'd avoid chicago because of CM Punk chants would completely hijack the show.
> 
> One Man Jobber in the ring.


Totally agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can't prove a negative.



His tests proved differently


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah but  Chicago gives you best crowds doe
> 
> or would you rather see El Paso Texas constantly ?



Pft.  I'd rather we'd get the damn Rumble or Mania, not just one Summerslam in 1992 because the original host bailed. Fuck your timezones.

Also El Paso is Eddie territory!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The fuck.... Wyatt's walk to ring was longer than the match itself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.... Wyatt's walk to ring was longer than the match itself.



It's getting almost Randy or Taker slow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Pft.  I'd rather we'd get the damn Rumble or Mania, not just one Summerslam in 1992 because the original host bailed. Fuck your timezones.
> 
> Also El Paso is Eddie territory!




El Paso sucks dick when it comes to actual fanbase.


Also not my fault Vince hates wherever you're from


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Boring segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)

Hardy compound! Vanguard1, senor benjamin, brother keep, queen Rebecca, King Maxel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Dilapidated boat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So they are going to use the Hardy compound.   I wonder if Wyatt will end up turning back into Husky if he's thrown into the lake.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

The Miz has great hair tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also not my fault Vince hates wherever you're from



Vince hates everything foreign that isn't Irish or Canadian. (Would say Samoan but pretty much all Samoans seemingly originate from American Samoa.)


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)

I was to see a bunch of tags again. Team 3d, Bradshaw and farooq, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dilapidated boat



Does that mean we'll finally be getting Hardy and the Dilapidated Boat soon as a figure combo pack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince hates everything foreign that isn't Irish or Canadian. (Would say Samoan but pretty much all Samoans seemingly originate from American Samoa.)



Yeah pretty much.


I would love to see a Wimbley WM


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I was to see a bunch of tags again. Team 3d, Bradshaw and farooq, etc



Vince sees tag teams as something that one person will betray the other thing.  We need to wait for Triple H to get control before Tag Teams are considered a true thing again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2018)

Cena should feud with Big Poppa Pump and have him kidnap Nikki and then insult Cena's masculinity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does that mean we'll finally be getting Hardy and the Dilapidated Boat soon as a figure combo pack.


I'll be the first to preorder  as long as it comes with Señor Benjamin with a top hat :3


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You didn't prove that Roman hasn't done it either though
> 
> 
> As for the comparisons, Roman also has the get his ass beat for long time, then comes back with a spear or superman punch that's used in similar fashion to AA.
> ...


I've said from the beginning of the first SHIELD breakup that Reigns is more like a young Batista. Both were green tag wrestlers and shitty mic work. BABYGURL has eventually gotten better with time in the ring and Reigns gave his best promo since becoming a singles.

You REALLY see BABYGURL as Cena 2.0?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah pretty much.
> 
> 
> I would love to see a Wimbley WM



Closed(ish) roof 100k+ (90k seats + at least another 10k at ground level) fans it would be the biggest WM crowds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I've said from the begining of the first SHIELD breakup that Reigns is more like a young Batista. Both were green tag wrestlers and shitty mic work. BABYGURL has eventually gotten better with time in the ring and Reigns gave his best promo since becoming a singles.
> 
> You REALLY see BABYGURL as Cena 2.0?



Cena was a green wrestler too. Then he got better in time, then he got good. Then he got complacent, then he put on shows. 


I see Roman getting complacent like Cena I genuinely do. That's why I don't think it's early to celebrate him as a different type of face of the company yet. 

If they go a year or so in between his title reigns with someone else then I'll accept that you're right 


For now I legitimately am telling you to hold up on how Roman's career goes .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

This is funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The hell..... Miz burning Seth, Finn, and Angle in that segment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2018)

Roman needs to turn heel and become Big Poppa Samoa. That's the only way to save his career.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Miz is right about those three guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

and so Jizz continues to be able to do shoots. 

Fuck's sakes man.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)

To me Cena is STILL sloppy in that Ring.

Dude easily has the worst fisherman suplex I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

You know DB was kept out of this because the crowd would riot just to see Bryan get his hands on Miz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> To me Cena is STILL sloppy in that Ring.
> 
> Dude easily has the worst fisherman suplex I've ever seen.


I won't disagree on your second point but he has put on hell of a lot better matches.

He still deserves criticism but he's at least trying to end his career on a better note.

He'll be gone dude don't worry.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

lol finn and seth got shitted on. that was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Miz probably has to pretend to get owned here.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know DB was kept out of this because the crowd would riot just to see Bryan get his hands on Miz.


speaking of which, how's DB's countdown going?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Remember this was teased.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember this was teased.


Fire match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Miz almost botched


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

This isn't Japan Finn.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)

D Bry vs Miz for IC title at Mania

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> D Bry vs Miz for IC title at Mania



I wish bro


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> D Bry vs Miz for IC title at Mania



D Bry vs Miz US title Summerslam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> D Bry vs Miz US title Summerslam


DBry vs AJ Styles for WWE championship at MITB


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Terrible camerawork in this match.  Holy smokes.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DBry vs AJ Styles for WWE championship at MITB



Who says D-Bry can't hold both titles?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

hows raw?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> hows raw?


It's okay.  They are trying hard.

Goldust against John Cena though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who says D-Bry can't hold both titles?



I just said it to tease, I don't know if I could handle a godly match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> hows raw?


botchy Raw, Steph got come uppance,

Cena vs Goldust


Nia got bullied and cried


Jizz continues to shoot

Deletion match confirmed vs Bray


so eh.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> botchy Raw, Steph got come uppance,
> 
> Cena vs Goldust
> 
> ...


lol why is cena fighting goldust? 

of course nia would get bullied by these little women she should be able to smash with ease...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's okay.  They are trying hard.
> 
> Goldust against John Cena though?


bruh how long you gonna troll?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Nia didn't get bullied.  She got a pep talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> lol why is cena fighting goldust?
> 
> of course nia would get bullied by these little women she should be able to smash with ease...



Goldust wanted to 'Shatter' his dreams of Mania.

It was just to put Cena over for Fastlane .


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

What does that have to do with Paul Levesque?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)

Matt Hardy pooing


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goldust wanted to 'Shatter' his dreams of Mania.
> 
> It was just to put Cena over for Fastlane .


but beating goldust doesn't do fuck for cena!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> but beating goldust doesn't do fuck for cena!


I disagree.  He has momentum heading into Fastlane now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> but beating goldust doesn't do fuck for cena!



Absolutely nothing.   Freaking Wyatt has wins against Goldie and what has it done for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I disagree.  He has momentum heading into Fastlane now.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

lol someone was pretending to tap on Heyman's head lmfao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

The fuck is this talk about the belt being Lesner's bitch and Roman having eyes on "her."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Uh that last line is weird as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Good passion and fire.  But Heyman is talking a lot of gibberish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

probably Heyman's worst promo. Felt really all over the place and the last line about his dad felt cringey as fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Uh that last line is weird as hell.



Yeah they must be doing that on purpose. Making people uncomfortable to make them gravitate to Roman lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Roman's mic skills have leveled up

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah they must be doing that on purpose. Making people uncomfortable to make them gravitate to Roman lol.


lol or Paul just gave no shits tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

So Baby Gurl comes out to call Brock a bitch again.   So Raw starts with a botch and ends with a meh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Thumbs down show.

I will get the timer ready for next week though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2018)

Starting segment out for Raw.   Is it my audio or did they mute out the drum roll sound effect to make that cue botch look a bit more credible.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

Ronda is rubbish on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Starting segment out for Raw.   Is it my audio or did they mute out the drum roll sound effect to make that cue botch look a bit more credible.



Yeah they did. Botcha Rousey goof'd big time


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

I want Ronda and HHH to turn on their partners during the match.  They make out in the ring and smile evilly for the camera post match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2018)

Big Poppa Pump should come out and make Ronda one of his freaks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir mizzies were really funny dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2018)

blows it away with his roar that had enough force to push back 5 bjuiis at once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> blows it away with his roar that had enough force to push back 5 bjuiis at once


I just picture coach sending full body shots with his dick out while making that smirk he used to do as a heel.

"the ladies just can't resist, JR".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this talk about the belt being Lesner's bitch and Roman having eyes on "her."



"she's mine!"
"no! she's MINE!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Roman/Brock build took a bad turn this week.  At least they are working on it.  Smackdown is hiding Nakamura so that he won't get exposed.

Bludgeon Brothers/Usos are going to steal the show at this rate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2018)

Nia vs AJ is a better match than Nakamura vs AJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Nakamura sucks.  Vince needs to get more involved.  HHH pet projects are dragging the company down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2018)

Kurt is so out of shape. He’s not supposed to wrestle since he’s not cleared yet 

Dwayne fucked up WM

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

> Balor's entrance gets a huge pop, from then on it will be all Miz to the fans. That's right, I said it, Miz is WAY more over than Balor is with the WWE crowd.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm reading that Cena is taking the title at Fastlane.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm reading that Cena is taking the title at Fastlane.



If he does win the title I want someone on the next Smackdown have a sign in the front row saying "Flair had 25!" and keep showing it when WWE try to push Cena as the new rocord holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

They need to sign Mayu right now.

That's better than I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

The IC title match will be a 5 way.  Braun and Elias will be added to the match.

WWE is sabotaging their own PPV!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The IC title match will be a 5 way.  Braun and Elias will be added to the match.
> 
> WWE is sabotaging their own PPV!



Isn't IC/US titles always a 5 way or something at WM.  Just normally a style of ladder match or something.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

damn lashley bout to get low blowed before he can get his smackin on.



Rukia said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


Well they kinda book balor like shit on the main roster tbh. and im not even a fan of him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm reading that Cena is taking the title at Fastlane.


Trash product


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't IC/US titles always a 5 way or something at WM.  Just normally a style of ladder match or something.


They should do it with the US, not the IC.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2018)

scientific proof that across the nation goes is the GOAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

i wish they kept that theme longer. the themes that followed after did the exact opposite of hyping me up for a raw. Across the nation so good it even has you temporarily get excited for a reign of terror episode of raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If he does win the title I want someone on the next Smackdown have a sign in the front row saying "Flair had 25!" and keep showing it when WWE try to push Cena as the new rocord holder


Vince will be upset and throw him out though. Needs to be a full colaboration.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> this sounds impossible


We debuting


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2018)

Didn't watch Raw not watching SD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2018)

Tazz exploded over the opening segment yesterday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Tazz exploded over the opening segment yesterday


Tazz on point 

"Its gonna get taken over by his idiotic daughter and doofus son in law and the rest of his stupid family" -CM Punk

Never forget gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2018)

This shit was uploaded damn near a week ago.

It seems like Ronda the only thing wwe has done successfully for this wrestlemania build up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This shit was uploaded damn near a week ago.
> 
> It seems like Ronda the only thing wwe has done successfully for this wrestlemania build up.


What are you talking about?

Rousey is a total flop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Rousey is a total flop.


how?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2018)

My brother asked me "Hey, is Rousey in WWE now?" yesterday. Then he said Cena should wrestle The Undertaker. 

WWE has captured the casuals' interest perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh if you basing anything on that wwe flopping in that. but wwe has always excelled at flopping in that area.


I just consider her a success since I've heard the crowd is always behind her.


but idk i can't watch 20 hours of trash throughout the week anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't watch Raw not watching SD


Same. It feels good man. I should have done this years ago.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> My brother asked me "Hey, is Rousey in WWE now?" yesterday. Then he said Cena should wrestle The Undertaker.
> 
> WWE has captured the casuals' interest perfectly.


Show him Takers last few performances at mania so he doesn't get his expectations up for him and wwe can finally stop bringing Taker back for casuals and hardcores that won't let go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2018)

So rumours are with Alberto TNA contract coming to an end soon Vince is trying to bring him back to WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So rumours are with Alberto TNA contract coming to an end soon Vince is trying to bring him back to WWE.



Paige will love that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So rumours are with Alberto TNA contract coming to an end soon Vince is trying to bring him back to WWE.



Why, unless Vince or HHH are going to literally bury the guy if he's brought back.  I mean there are clips of his verbal assaults on the company and there was a report that TNA had to mute his mic because he want on a tirade against the WWE at a show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> My brother asked me "Hey, is Rousey in WWE now?" yesterday. Then he said Cena should wrestle The Undertaker.
> 
> WWE has captured the casuals' interest perfectly.


WWE needs to stop running their promotion like they are ROH.  Hardcore wrestling fans will always choose the indies.

Cater to the casuals more!  More not less!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2018)

I can't wait for Rhonda and Bayley to be in a program with each other so when it comes time to cut a promo on each other, I can close my eyes and try to guess which one of them is talking.   The constant umms and awkward pauses should make for a riveting TV experience.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I can't wait for Rhonda and Bayley to be in a program with each other so when it comes time to cut a promo on each other, I can close my eyes and try to guess which one of them is talking.   The constant umms and awkward pauses should make for a riveting TV experience.


Bayley will kill Ronda in a promo battle.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why, unless Vince or HHH are going to literally bury the guy if he's brought back.  I mean there are clips of his verbal assaults on the company and there was a report that TNA had to mute his mic because he want on a tirade against the WWE at a show.


Vince likes Delritto, its Triple H that doesn't care for him. Vince should just set up a shoot fight between them backstage and let them hash it out after Delritto beats Triple H's nose in.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley will kill Ronda in a promo battle.



Bayley will literally knock Ronda to sleep


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2018)

Even the swimsuit models in the Kelly Kelly divas era had better mic skills just based on the fact Christy Hemme and Candice Michelle would call everyone a whore or a slut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So rumours are with Alberto TNA contract coming to an end soon Vince is trying to bring him back to WWE.



God i really don't want to see that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even the swimsuit models in the Kelly Kelly divas era had better mic skills just based on the fact Christy Hemme and Candice Michelle would call everyone a whore or a slut.



Layla comes into mind


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2018)

Imagine if Christy Hemme was still in the fed and went all in on Bayley in a promo and called her a cum guzzling slut like she did to one of the girls during the Divas Search segment with The Rock. Bayley might legit cry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine if Christy Hemme was still in the fed and went all in on Bayley in a promo and called her a cum guzzling slut like she did to one of the girls during the Divas Search segment with The Rock. Bayley might legit cry.


Paige and Absolution saved Bayley from total humiliation last night.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

This was fucking awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This was fucking awful.



Still not as bad as crying Nia.  If they're trying to push her into a sympathetic role they need to stop.  It will never work with her because she's clearly bigger and physically intimidating compared to the other women in the roster.  If they had to have a segment with her upset over not getting WM with Bliss there.  Instead of crying they should have had her destroy Bliss and next few weeks call Bliss/Angle/whoever out after dominating local jobbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

Nia as the babyface in a match against Alexa is a tough sell.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)

This is bullshit to Buddy Murphy!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2018)

I am done.

moral of the story is don't be a jabroni dating a fire ass super pushed woman in the wwe. You almost always lose her to someone higher up the card.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

gold  .

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

SD was aight I guess. Becky won which is always good. Ziggler's promo was good. 5 Man Match was pointless but decent. Didn't expect Sami to betray KO so soon. Should have saved that for the PPV.
Really only looking forward to 6 Pack Challenge and Usos/New Day at Fastlane. Then again whenever I have no expectations for PPVs WWE usually surprise me, whether or not it's a good or bad surprise remains to be seen.
205 Live continues to be on the up (WWE need to find a different time slot for it though. Crowd is dead after SD so they can never truly get into it). Gulak moving on is good. As is Ali. Cruseirweight Tag Division also was teased. All the matches were good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2018)

Sonya deville looks fuckable


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2018)

Alexa about to catch a monster among nuts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> Alexa about to catch a monster among nuts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sonya deville looks fuckable



_Deville is openly lesbian, becoming WWE's first female openly gay performer._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Sonya looks a lot better with her hair down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

I know the plan is for AJ to be champion going into Mania but if the plan was Sami to win the title at Fastlane the finish on SD would have been perfect. I guess that's why they used it on SD instead of the PPV since Sami obviously isn't winning on Sunday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Braun and Alexa vs the Bar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know the plan is for AJ to be champion going into Mania but if the plan was Sami to win the title at Fastlane the finish on SD would have been perfect. I guess that's why they used it on SD instead of the PPV since Sami obviously isn't winning on Sunday


Some people really believe that Cena is winning.

The Mysterio injury forced the WWE to change their plans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _Deville is openly lesbian, becoming WWE's first female openly gay performer._



Dont care she still has a pussy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2018)

Thor don't give a shit about [HASHTAG]#timesup[/HASHTAG] and [HASHTAG]#metoo[/HASHTAG].

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know the plan is for AJ to be champion going into Mania but if the plan was Sami to win the title at Fastlane the finish on SD would have been perfect. I guess that's why they used it on SD instead of the PPV since Sami obviously isn't winning on Sunday



Makes the whole thing feel painfully stupid. I also think they need to have the lead champions fight less sometimes. I honestly don't feel anything special about the championship fights for WM matches since we literally see them every week.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Sami betraying KO before Fastlane is dumb asf.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2018)

WWE Cruiserweight
WWE RAW Tag Team or Smackdown Tag Team
Midcard Feud Match
WWE Smackdown Tag Team or RAW Tag Team
Midcard Feud Match
WWE Intercontinental
WWE United States
Main Event-level Feud Match
Main Event-level Feud Match
WWE Universal or WWE World
WWE World or WWE Universal

An ideal Wrestlemania card should follow this basic skeleton. I have found the booking of the last two fairly nonsensical in how all over the place it felt. Wrestle Kingdom on the other hand followed this escalation far more faithfully.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

Mojo wtf .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Young bucks teasing Mania kek


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

What the fuck?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Rumors circulating that Cena vs Roman next year could be for a unified title match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rumors circulating that Cena vs Roman next year could be for a unified title match


STFU Ruki...Dean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> STFU Ruki...Dean




I think I'll take over the mantle for God Movement. BELEE DAT BABYGURL!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

also I regret my comment on Hillbilly  Jim making the HOF. He really seems to be happy about it.

Also I regret my comment on Cena vs Roman for unified.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Young Bucks building up better hype for Mania than the WWE creative team


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

The Great War begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rumors circulating that Cena vs Roman next year could be for a unified title match



They would actually do this too smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They would actually do this too smh.


I really hope not 

I don't hate Roman and Cena's almost out but please let AJ main event vs someone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope not
> 
> I don't hate Roman and Cena's almost out but please let AJ main event vs someone


AJ-Naka not good enough for you? Smh these smarks are so greedy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ-Naka not good enough for you? Smh these smarks are so greedy.


Well you know what I meant. They aren't headlining this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 7, 2018)

The brand split doesn't mean anything if they are not willing to invest equal amount of time and resources into the two brands. This was the issue with the last brand split in its waning days. Smackdown became the "B" show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rumors circulating that Cena vs Roman next year could be for a unified title match



Casuals will love this. 

WWE needs to start rumors that Undertaker or Rock will make this a triple threat match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2018)

Murphy can't beat Mojo up either.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope not
> 
> I don't hate Roman and Cena's almost out but please let AJ main event vs someone



Yeah nothing against Roman either here but the matches with Roman are just too predictable. He would obviously win against Cena. They need to maybe let someone else main event WM. Roman has already done it more than most...even though he's still getting "pushed" lmao. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> The brand split doesn't mean anything if they are not willing to invest equal amount of time and resources into the two brands. This was the issue with the last brand split in its waning days. Smackdown became the "B" show.



RIP Smackdown too if they go to FOX. I think FS1 averages somewhere around 100K viewers for shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Murphy can't beat Mojo up either.


Mojo gonna get Strowmans guns for this


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mojo gonna get Strowmans guns for this


so it goes like Strowman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else smashing Alexa>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mojo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Murphy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Murphy can't beat Mojo up either.


Even if you are going to lose.  You have to fight for what’s right.  I better hear that Murphy was involved in a backstage altercation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> so it goes like Strowman>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>everyone else smashing Alexa>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mojo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Murphy?


Pretty much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Even if you are going to lose.  You have to fight for what’s right.  I bet hear that Murphy was involved in a backstage altercation.


Or dont marry a THOT how about that?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or dont marry a THOT how about that?


Dean Ambrose needs to do the same thing if he sees anyone getting too friendly with Renee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean Ambrose needs to do the same thing if he sees anyone getting too friendly with Renee.


So everyone in the company?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2018)

How about just lock your girl in the room like Macho did with Ms. LIz?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

NXT unveiled a new title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How about just lock your girl in the room like Macho did with Ms. LIz?


wouldn't that make it more plausible that she's doing someone else?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

Whatadrag was right.  This is what happens when you let your girl walk all over you.  No one should ever let their girlfriend get a pet pig.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

Yo guys, Ratchet and Clank is a fantastic game


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2018)

I bet money that's exactly how he'll hold her pony tail while pounding that ass


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> I bet money that's exactly how he'll hold her pony tail while pounding that ass


*biscuit butt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's a must. It pokes fun of the movie it had,  plus the remake is beautiful. The graphics
> 
> Also get Bloodbourne. I'm gonna try to see if I can pass it or not



I always add all the free games to library no risk might as well try all the games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wouldn't that make it more plausible that she's doing someone else?


Not if she's wearing a chastity belt and is locked inside a broom closet. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yo guys, Ratchet and Clank is a fantastic game


I'm gonna play it tomorrow afternoon when I finally have some free time and also try out bloodborne later and probably cry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not if she's wearing a chastity belt and is locked inside a broom closet.


Times up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not if she's wearing a chastity belt and is locked inside a broom closet.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna play it tomorrow afternoon when I finally have some free time and also try out bloodborne later and probably cry.


I'll throw my remote when I get rekted at Bloodbourne


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

I did watch some wrestling today guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2018)

Bloodborne is a class game. Honestly surprised but happy when I heard it was releasing as part of the PS Plus lineup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

> - WWE stock was up 0.23% today, closing at $38.50 per share. Today's high was $39.09 and the low was $38.03. This is another new closing high.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't played any new games in a while. I bought the new Wolfenstein.  But I played like 5 minutes and got bored of it.  Put it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I did watch some wrestling today guys.



lol Angle had a sore back after that shit .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll throw my remote when I get rekted at Bloodbourne


I'll probably toss the controller out the window depending on if its even more frustrating for me than dark souls was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I did watch some wrestling today guys.


You didn't watch NXT?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'll probably toss the controller out the window depending on if its even more frustrating for me than dark souls was.


Dark souls broke my spirit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bloodborne is a class game. Honestly surprised but happy when I heard it was releasing as part of the PS Plus lineup.


Is it difficult?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You didn't watch NXT?


Wasn't in the mood.

I did actually play some video games now that I think about it.  Does FIFA career mode count?  I played a couple of matches and logged some training sessions.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2018)

Otis from Heavy Machinery is a star. Hope they have a good showing during the Dusty Classic.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2018)

Bludgeon Bros ruining the Uso vs. New day feud. Their promos last week were fire and this week's video montage was fire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is it difficult?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Otis from Heavy Machinery is a star. Hope they have a good showing during the Dusty Classic.


Pete Dunne and Roderick Strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yes.


Whelp better to be challenged by this than creative


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Wasn't in the mood.*
> 
> I did actually play some video games now that I think about it.  Does FIFA career mode count?  I played a couple of matches and logged some training sessions.



Love this. Watch less. Too many hours per week .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

Rukia is just kevin dunn. He won't watch NXT but I'll bet you he watched Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2018)

Read the notes.


KO and Sami booked for the battle royal of mania as of now. 


And this is why I can't watch WWE. Booked two guys as the main story for 6 plus months on SD and it leads nowhere but a battle royal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2018)

I wonder if they're going to call KO back up to RAW. Sami should probably stay on SD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2018)

Braun and Joe might be in the IC match.

Imagine being on fire like Braun and not being in a top tier match.

IC match will be fire af tho.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2018)

Rewatching this. Holy fuck this is awkward in some parts...


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2018)

Roman can only say bitch to get over.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rukia is just kevin dunn. He won't watch NXT but I'll bet you he watched Smackdown.


No didn't watch Smackdown.

Watched the Mixed Match Challenge though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if they're going to *call *KO back *up *to RAW. Sami should probably stay on SD.


it totally is a call up!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

Abby Laith released

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Abby Laith released


Good decision.  They were barely using her.  And the women's roster is loaded.

They have more fat to trim tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

They better not fucking touch Dakota Kai!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

I would release Tamina, Dana Brooke, and Lana today if I were running things.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would release Tamina, Dana Brooke, and Lana today if I were running things.



I'd release Carmella too tbh. She hasn't done a damn thing since Ellsworth left. He carried her ass.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'd release Carmella too tbh. She hasn't done a damn thing since Ellsworth left. He carried her ass.


I agree.  But the briefcase complicates things.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2018)

Not sure if anyone interested but Wrestletalk but out a video about WWE pay. Vince made $1.5mil last year, Triple H $650K (additional 1.5 for "on camera performance), Steph made $2.2mil, Shane made $1.3mil, and  Dunn made a little over $900K.


A little ridiculous to be honest but I guess not surprising at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if anyone interested but Wrestletalk but out a video about WWE pay. Vince made $1.5mil last year, Triple H 650K (additional 1.5 for "on camera performance), Steph made $2.2mil, Shane made $1.3mil, and  Dunn made a little over 900K.
> 
> 
> A little ridiculous to be honest but I guess not surprising at all.



Most of their actual salary is in stock compensation. That's how Dunn actually made about $5 million.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

Only release Dana Brook if you gonna set her up in porn.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

the graphics they use now are somehow worse than they were over 10 years ago. lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2018)

adding lyrics on the screen during promos in font from Microsoft 97 Paint is dumb AF

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 8, 2018)

this funny af


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Balor got fucking destroyed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

so pretty far in Ratchet and Clank. 

Cant find the damn brains though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if anyone interested but Wrestletalk but out a video about WWE pay. Vince made $1.5mil last year, Triple H $650K (additional 1.5 for "on camera performance), Steph made $2.2mil, Shane made $1.3mil, and  Dunn made a little over $900K.
> 
> 
> A little ridiculous to be honest but I guess not surprising at all.


Pretty sure those are not factual.

How are they making less than Roman, Seth and fucking Dean ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

Never mind Shane and HHH also get salaries as active wrestlers 

although it's weird to think Dean makes as much as Vince McMahon.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never mind Shane and HHH also get salaries as active wrestlers
> 
> although it's weird to think Dean makes as much as Vince McMahon.


Highest paid jobber since Bam Bam? 



Kuya said:


> adding lyrics on the screen during promos in font from Microsoft 97 Paint is dumb AF


And it kinda makes me cringe inside. It looks really cheesy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would release Tamina, Dana Brooke, and Lana today if I were running things.



Nah keep Lana, just put her back with Rusev and English


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this funny af



20k attendance.  To think if a WM pulled that low a number today Vince would hang himself.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure those are not factual.
> 
> How are they making less than Roman, Seth and fucking Dean ?



Business owners generally give themselves a "low" salary for tax reasons while getting their income from other areas like stock market etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> the graphics they use now are somehow worse than they were over 10 years ago. lol


I'm convinced they have actual interns doing this mess. it's the only thing that could possibly describe graphics, emojis, and extra bullshit of such poor quality showing up on screen. really takes me out of a promo lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> I'm convinced they have actual interns doing this mess. it's the only thing that could possibly describe graphics, emojis, and extra bullshit of such poor quality showing up on screen. really takes me out of a promo lol


They try way too hard to adapt the current social media look.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

Vince owns 94% of the stock. He doesn't even need a salary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Highest paid jobber since Bam Bam?
> 
> 
> And it kinda makes me cringe inside. It looks really cheesy.


Bam bam at least cared somewhat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2018)

Braun makes as much as Apollo Crews

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2018)

No way the rumors are right about Ziggler's new contract.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No way the rumors are right about Ziggler's new contract.



i hear he gets to leave after his matches now and doesn't need to stick around. perks of being a vet.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

Balor belongs in the Andre the Giant match.  No way has he done enough to earn a title opportunity.

Angle fucking up.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun makes as much as Apollo Crews


Wow. wth?!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would release Tamina, Dana Brooke, and Lana today if I were running things.



Release Tamina, Dana, Nia, Bayley, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Curt Hawkins, Fat Wyatt.

Bring back Neville, move the following to main roster and make sure these guys all get an even main event push: Velveteen Dream, Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Gargano, Pete Dunne, EC3 and Almas


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun makes as much as Apollo Crews


Well he’s still on that rookie contract.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well he’s still on that rookie contract.


After 3 years on RAW?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> After 3 years on RAW?


He didn't really breakout on his own until last year though. It really wasn't until he started feuding with Sami near the end of 2016 that he started being known as more than "that big guy from the Wyatt Family" and it was his feud with Reigns that really started to win people over to his side in 2017. He'll probably get a massive pay raise when negotiations for the new one come up (if they haven't already started).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He didn't really breakout on his own until last year though. It really wasn't until he started feuding with Sami near the end of 2016 that he started being known as more than "that big guy from the Wyatt Family" and it was his feud with Reigns that really started to win people over to his side in 2017. He'll probably get a massive pay raise when negotiations for the new one come up (if they haven't already started).


I do think if you are building a show around a guy.  And you notice that he is on wages from before he made it.  The right thing to do is to renegotiate with the guy and give him a contract more in-line with his contribution to the product.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Release Tamina, Dana, Nia, Bayley, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Curt Hawkins, Fat Wyatt.
> 
> Bring back Neville, move the following to main roster and make sure these guys all get an even main event push: Velveteen Dream, Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Gargano, Pete Dunne, EC3 and Almas


Jake with that shitty list. Im glad baby gurl hurts you

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He didn't really breakout on his own until last year though. It really wasn't until he started feuding with Sami near the end of 2016 that he started being known as more than "that big guy from the Wyatt Family" and it was his feud with Reigns that really started to win people over to his side in 2017. He'll probably get a massive pay raise when negotiations for the new one come up (if they haven't already started).


but its been like a year since they've built the show around him. you'd think they would have raised his pay by last summer. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

I mean underpaid slaves isn't exactly uncommon when you talk about pro wrestling tho. Get paid shit to wreck your body. Its really not worth it and probably why more people that might have the IT qualities don't try it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jake with that shitty list. Im glad baby gurl hurts you



Jake wrestling federation. Midgets squashed by Braun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jake wrestling federation. Midgets squashed by Braun.


Midgets bury Roman is his dream


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2018)

I still wonder if a Samoan who real name was Joe shat in his bag or something at school.  Cause his posts about Roman are almost stalker worthy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2018)

Braun deserves to paid by the number of moves he knows...so $3.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2018)

The guy that was trying to say he was selling steroids to Roman Reigns was actually selling to Luther Reigns.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The guy that was trying to say he was selling steroids to Roman Reigns was actually selling to Luther Reigns.


Does this guy work for wwe? He's just as good at building up something and then being a huge letdown.

Man talk about trolling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 9, 2018)

Roman Reigns is gonna need supplements when those Samoan genetics kick in.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The guy that was trying to say he was selling steroids to Roman Reigns was actually selling to Luther Reigns.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2018)

So does this mean Roman is clean?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

I would put the belt on Cena on Sunday.

But I'm not sure I will actually watch the PPV.  I plan to skip it as of right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would put the belt on Cena on Sunday.
> 
> But I'm not sure I will actually watch the PPV.  I plan to skip it as of right now.



If not AJ, i don't mind it on Cena. I want that AJ/Shinsuke tho.

I'd take the US belt off Roode and put it on Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The guy that was trying to say he was selling steroids to Roman Reigns was actually selling to Luther Reigns.



lmao talk about a cluster fuck. Sure the guys at WWE roared with fucking laughter over this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jake with that shitty list. Im glad baby gurl hurts you



you just jelly you can't come up with any

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao talk about a cluster fuck. Sure the guys at WWE roared with fucking laughter over this.



Vince the moment he found out.

*Link Removed*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you just jelly you can't come up with any


Naming people that you dont like doesnt count as effort to make a list you lazy part timer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

Big match John!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

@Jake CENA i'm rooting for your brother this weekend.  He needs to surpass Ric!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2018)

IC champ about to smoke Brock.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2018)

PWR Show (not sure if anyone follows) is having a number of weird breaks lately. Followed them since about 09 but it seems like they might be going down path of the chairshotreality. ugh. 



Nemesis said:


> Vince the moment he found out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol Vince about to book Reigns for ten more Wrestlemanias.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

This will be Roman's last Mania main event.  WWE is just closing out a story that dates back to the Rollins cash-in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

@[S-


Raiden said:


> PWR Show (not sure if anyone follows) is having a number of weird breaks lately. Followed them since about 09 but it seems like they might be going down path of the chairshotreality. ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> lol Vince about to book Reigns for ten more Wrestlemanias.




Jake about to  commit  murder to stop that nightmare

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA i'm rooting for your brother this weekend.  He needs to surpass Ric!



John will deliver. This will make Naka’s victory at WM much sweeter


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Naming people that you dont like doesnt count as effort to make a list you lazy part timer.



There’s a valid reason why I and a lot of people don’t like those talent.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

I heard Rich Swann retired from wrestling.  And that he's basically despondent and depressed asf.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This will be Roman's last Mania main event.  WWE is just closing out a story that dates back to the Rollins cash-in.



Reports are Vince is now trying to "Punish" Brock and the match isn't even going to be last.  Could be before both the Smackdown main event AND the Triple H/Steph vs Kurt and Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Dudes.  I'm a big Alexa Bliss fan.  But I don't believe these contract rumors.  No way she signed a contract worth $4.2m.  Don't buy it for one second.  Even more ludicrous than the Ziggler rumors.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard Rich Swann retired from wrestling.  And that he's basically despondent and depressed asf.


Bitches stay ruining men's lives.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2018)

They rely on Brock so much yet he doesn't give a flying fuck about this company.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bitches stay ruining men's lives.


And Swann bullied his wife before.  He must really be tough on her now.  Yikes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @[S-
> 
> 
> 
> Jake about to  commit  murder to stop that nightmare



I’m gonna kidnap all of Vince’s grand children

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2018)

Wrestletalk defending the predictability of WM. Says that even the greatest moments in wrestling were always predictable. Real issue they argue is that people just aren't into Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Kuya said:


> If not AJ, i don't mind it on Cena. I want that AJ/Shinsuke tho.
> 
> I'd take the US belt off Roode and put it on Orton.


AJ v Cena v Nakamura would be a big match for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

To my LA Brothers and sisters:

Active shooter at the Glendale Galleria.  (I'm actually at the Sherman Oaks Galleria.)

Stay away!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> To my LA Brothers and sisters:
> 
> Active shooter at the Glendale Galleria.  (I'm actually at the Sherman Oaks Galleria.)
> 
> Stay away!


fuck not another shooter. 

im nowhere in that area but thanks for the info regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> There’s a valid reason why I and a lot of people don’t like those talent.



Yeah cause it's called having different tastes.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wrestletalk defending the predictability of WM. Says that even the greatest moments in wrestling were always predictable. Real issue they argue is that people just aren't into Roman.



There is an exception to this . Daniel Bryan was one of those cases where you didn't know if HHH or Batista or Orton were gonna put over DB or have Batista win the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bitches stay ruining men's lives.


True but men gotta stop being dumbfucks  and putting themselves in that spot.

You don't want a Thot to take your shit? Prenups , walking out when you angry, anything that will save you cash and dignity, you do it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Who fucked up more?  Swann or Enzo?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Holy shit.  I want to feud with Cody!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

fuck social media WWE .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

I actual like WWE Superstars more outside of the ring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah cause it's called having different tastes.



Not my fault if some have shit taste


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

A.) the fact they have more charisma without script writing only enhances the shitty writers of WWE and thus leads to more disappointment.

B.) they have to keep selling themselves like whores. Can't take a break from media which they need.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Not my fault if some have shit taste


Yeah like you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Never gonna stop crying till Roman's gone but you'll sit here and act like 'John's' fan like this fucker didn't do the same shit as Roman.


You're the living proof of smarks being as much as dumbfucks as marks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2018)

hhh in another wm mania event once again huh


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah like you



Says the guy who likes dean ambrose 

Rofl lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Says the guy who likes dean ambrose
> 
> Rofl lmao



You liked him when he beat Roman Reigns you fucking hypocrite

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never gonna stop crying till Roman's gone but you'll sit here and act like 'John's' fan like this fucker didn't do the same shit as Roman.
> 
> 
> You're the living proof of smarks being as much as dumbfucks as marks



John actually has talent and had a likeable gimmick as dr.thuganomics.

Roman on the other hand is a samoan dumbfuck who thinks he’s superman when he can’t even do a passable promo without stuttering and choking


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You liked him when he beat Roman Reigns you fucking hypocrite



I would root for the guy who’s against Roman. Its a coincidence that its the dumbass Ambrose at the time.

Dean injured himself because he’s too lazy to work and can’t wrestle for shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John actually has talent and had a likeable gimmick as dr.thuganomics.
> 
> Roman on the other hand is a samoan dumbfuck who thinks he’s superman when he can’t even do a passable promo without stuttering and choking


John sacrificed his talent for being top guy and becoming Vince's girlfriend. John also became Superman too 


Roman has talent but again you choose to ignore it cause you have to throw your tantrums because your boy whoever it is isn't main eventing. 

You want to Roman to drop from PPv? Stop talking about him, tune out of Raw when he's out, or watch NJPW or ROH only.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I would root for the guy who’s against Roman. Its a coincidence that its the dumbass Ambrose at the time.
> 
> Dean injured himself because he’s too lazy to work and can’t wrestle for shit



Yeah and this is why you're a hypocrite. You liked Dean at one point too, so you have shit tastes too 

You caught yourself in your own argument 

but again your hate will allow you to ignore every aspect of information cause you want to badly believe Roman is bad for business.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Roman had speech theraphy the same shit that King George VI had to stop him from stuttering  Roman even practiced and memorized his promo for 2months long.

What a talent!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman had speech theraphy the same shit that King George VI had to stop him from stuttering  Roman even practiced and memorized his promo for 2months long.
> 
> What a talent!!



Cena sucked dick on the mic at the beginning too but WWE didn't throw his ass to the fire  cause Vince had his mind still and had smart writers to tell them to let him work on it 


Finn Balor sucks at promos, Charlotte too, a lot of wrestlers suck at promos so do they suck too?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah and this is why you're a hypocrite. You liked Dean at one point too, so you have shit tastes too
> 
> You caught yourself in your own argument
> 
> but again your hate will allow you to ignore every aspect of information cause you want to badly believe Roman is bad for business.



Liking someone momentarily =/= being a fan, are two very different things. Try again.

Roman was never good for business. The reason why people watch is because he is being pitted against legit draws like Brock Lesnar, Undertaker and John Cena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena sucked dick on the mic at the beginning too but WWE didn't throw his ass to the fire  cause Vince had his mind still and had smart writers to tell them to let him work on it
> 
> 
> Finn Balor sucks at promos, Charlotte too, a lot of wrestlers suck at promos so do they suck too?




Lol look at this ultra defensive post. Why mention Charlotte who has nothing to do with Roman nor John? 

John sucked on the mic? Yeah he sucked when he’s reading script that sounds stupid as Roman main eventing WM. John show cased his talent when he was allowed to say whatever he wants on live tv.

Come on Dean stop this. You’re just taking another L

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> hhh in another wm mania event once again huh


I was thinking about that today.  HHH better not give himself the best entrance of the night!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Liking someone momentarily =/= being a fan, are two very different things. Try again.
> 
> Roman was never good for business. The reason why people watch is because he is being pitted against legit draws like Brock Lesnar, Undertaker and John Cena.


Undertaker wanted Roman.


Cena did too


As for Brock, he don't give a shit about wrestling so who gives a shit about him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Undertaker wanted Roman.
> 
> 
> Cena did too
> ...



look at this smark 

that was the story line you silly fuck lmao

jesus christ on a motorbike!  

hush now fam i got you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol look at this ultra defensive post. Why mention Charotte who has nothing to do with Roman nor John?
> 
> John sucked in the mic? Yeah he sucked when he’s reading script that sounds stupid as Roman main eventing WM. John show cased his talent when he was allowed to say whatever he wants on live tv.
> 
> Come on Dean stop this. You’re just taking another L


cause your salty that Roman is gonna main event this year , and next year 

instead of moving on like an adult, you'll sit here and bitch and moan, and bitch and moan.

Oh so now we're going with the being allowed to say whatever he wants vs scripted? 
Nice try Thor 


You're the one taking the L cause your argument is all over the place with nothing but seething salt while I brought up Charlotte and Finn cause you want to emphasize that Roman sucking on the mic means he sucks. His in ring has gotten a hell of a lot better, his promos have as well.

Keep no selling like Cena Thor. You're the only one that's gonna be salty at Mania 34 . 

No one's saving you from Babygurl again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> look at this smark
> 
> that was the story line you silly fuck lmao
> 
> ...


I"m no smark. 

I'm not a mark either.


I'm not as wrestling knowledgable as SoulTaker, Teddy, Drag  but I'm also no mark like Rukia   


I'm in the middle . I call out bullshit from both marks and smarks because both sides over exaggerate . 

Hell I over exaggerate too and I'm glad you guys call me on my shit when I know I am 

we still bros though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause your salty that Roman is gonna main event this year , and next year
> 
> instead of moving on like an adult, you'll sit here and bitch and moan, and bitch and moan.
> 
> ...



You can have Roman go off script and he still won't be able to come up with a decent promo even if he swears like an angry roid rage samoan 

Finn has an actual gimmick and a cult following. Roman has casuals and soccer moms who don't know shit about wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Brock will be booed out of the building at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You can have Roman go off script and he still won't be able to come up with a decent promo even if he swears like an angry roid rage samoan
> 
> Finn has an actual gimmick and a cult following. Roman has casuals and soccer moms who don't know shit about wrestling.




Well that's who WWE is aiming for. The soccer moms , the horny women , and the kids. They don't give a shit about hardcores too much 

Sure they love that they have a steady supply of revenue from hardcores but they want to main stream, they want to be pop culture again. So Roman gives them that. He's no wrestler when it comes to looks, after all he's a pretty boy , but that's fine cause that's who WWE is targeting. Finn too by the way 


Plus I don't get Finn's supposed 'excellent' wrestler status. I think he's good but the only hype from people I agree with is AJ Styles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock will be booed out of the building at Wrestlemania.


Roman will be celebrating with his daughter and family in the ring to try and stop the boos.

He'll end up getting Fuck you Roman chants anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about that today.  HHH better not give himself the best entrance of the night!



Triple H always have the grandest entrance at WM. remember when he went to the ring and had charlotte, alexa bliss and sasha banks i think as his entourage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well that's who WWE is aiming for. The soccer moms , the horny women , and the kids. They don't give a shit about hardcores too much
> 
> Sure they love that they have a steady supply of revenue from hardcores but they want to main stream, they want to be pop culture again. So Roman gives them that. He's no wrestler when it comes to looks, after all he's a pretty boy , but that's fine cause that's who WWE is targeting. Finn too by the way
> 
> ...



Sooooo. What are you then? You’re obviously not a kid , its either you’re a soccer mom or a horny woman. Which one is it?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Triple H always have the grandest entrance at WM. remember when he went to the ring and had charlotte, alexa bliss and sasha banks i think as his entourage?


Do I????

I watch this before bed every fucking night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2018)

Finn is the most overrated wrestler on the planet. He does about as many moves as Braun.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finn is the most overrated wrestler on the planet. He does about as many moves as Braun.


The Miz fucking killed that midget!  Everything the Miz said was totally true!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do I????
> 
> I watch this before bed every fucking night!



So yeah that was the entrance i’m talking about. It was alexa charlotte and whos the other one?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do I????
> 
> I watch this before bed every fucking night!


I'm not even surprised

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> So yeah that was the entrance i’m talking about. It was alexa charlotte and whos the other one?


Some other white girl.  Probably Carmella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

I feel bad for HHH.  He doesn’t want to wrestle anymore.  But he has to keep coming back because none of the new talent is able to grab the brass ring!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman had speech theraphy the same shit that King George VI had to stop him from stuttering  Roman even practiced and memorized his promo for 2months long.
> 
> What a talent!!




Let's see who has a bigger eye for talent?

Some random smark who is likely crying because his vanilla midget isn't main eventing.  Also yelling Fat all the time so likely also parent basement dwelling obese.

Or

Former and current wrestlers along the likes of.
Bret Hart (who seems to moan about everything)
Austin
Rock
Taker
Cena
Flair
AJ Styles
Foley
Jericho
Triple H
The Miz
Tommy Dreamer
Finn Balor
Kurt Angle

ETCETCETC

I think I'll do what I always do.  Follow the words of those who are experts in the field of what they do (to varying degrees) and no what some crying fat smark thinks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

Triple H has an incredible physique.  He better destroy Angle at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2018)

@Nemesis 

Everyone is different.  Personally, I turn to Jake Cena when I need wrestling news and opinions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Let's see who has a bigger eye for talent?
> 
> Some random smark who is likely crying because his vanilla midget isn't main eventing.  Also yelling Fat all the time so likely also parent basement dwelling obese.
> 
> ...



Tl;dr. What the hell are you talking about? 


And who’s this vanilla midget you’re referring to?? I want Braun to destroy and bury Brock at WM to end the part timers reign of terror.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sooooo. What are you then? You’re obviously not a kid , its either you’re a soccer mom or a horny woman. Which one is it?


None, I actually hated Roman but I have seen his progress. Is he still sloppy on promos? Fuck yes but has he gotten better in ring wise? Yes and to not acknowledge that is just straight up hating at this point.


but that's fine dude, you won't like him but don't call yourself Jake Cena and try to act like Cena didn't use to do Superman character before cause he did. 


I don't mind hate when there's actual reason to, like @The Juice Man to Dean Ambrose, it comes from a legitimate frustration of living short of expectations and what could have been. He has legit criticisms.


What are your legit criticism of Roman besides mic skills?


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

That you can't remember is a sign that they actually improved in that regard. there's a reason the whole 5 moves of doom meme took off during cena's time on top and it's because he would literally spend 90% of a match on his back before nabbing a W with almost half the effort his competition put out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

it didn't help that hhh exposed this in his promos for some reason. I mean other than wanting to bury cena of course.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> None, I actually hated Roman but I have seen his progress. Is he still sloppy on promos? Fuck yes but has he gotten better in ring wise? Yes and to not acknowledge that is just straight up hating at this point.
> 
> 
> but that's fine dude, you won't like him but don't call yourself Jake Cena and try to act like Cena didn't use to do Superman character before cause he did.
> ...




I already posted everything bad about Roman. I’m being a broken record already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roman is the greatest wrestler on the planet tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the greatest wrestler on the planet tbh.



TBF no one is arguing that. We're basically saying who has better knowledge. Some smark with irrational hatred of the guy and can't put together a logical post saying why. (Always resorting to cliché arguments and using those pictures like a 2year old) or basically every veteran that's either been in the business or is in the business saying he is legit.  Anyone not saying experts > someone who isn't an expert are objectively wrong.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

naito is basically the most stylish friend on the planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the greatest wrestler on the planet tbh.


I think most people that boo Roman are just on the booing bandwagon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Roman has improved.
Still think he's average on the mic but decent in-ring, though WWE rarely let him show off his full repertoire of moves (this isn't exclusive to him but rather a company wide problem). His look is alright though I really wish he'd ditch the stupid vest (or at least have opponents, especially those who aim kicks at his chest, take it off more often) and keep his hair in the samurai ponytail.
IMO I rate him as an occasional main-eventer which is the role WWE have put him in for the past year now though they'll shift it to permanent main-eventer once he wins at Mania. I don't mind that he's the one to beat Lesnar I more mind the fact that, unless the Universal Title isn't main-eventing Mania, he'll have main-evented 4 Manias in a row. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

WWE is playing this Roman/Brock feud perfectly if the plan is to get Roman cheered.  Brock is really being portrayed in this program as a guy that hates the company, only does it for the money, and is about to leave.  And WWE is putting him in 40 second house show matches that end with him being booed out of the building.

It's brilliant.

And Roman will be cheered for a few weeks.  But there will be no carryover to his next opponent.  Roman could easily be booed the night after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE is playing this Roman/Brock feud perfectly if the plan is to get Roman cheered.  Brock is really being portrayed in this program as a guy that hates the company, only does it for the money, and is about to leave.  And WWE is putting him in 40 second house show matches that end with him being booed out of the building.
> 
> It's brilliant.
> 
> And Roman will be cheered for a few weeks.  But there will be no carryover to his next opponent.  Roman could easily be booed the night after Wrestlemania.


He needs a hateable Heel to be his next program post-Brock. Only Miz really comes to mind of everyone on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He needs a hateable Heel to be his next program post-Brock. Only Miz really comes to mind of everyone on RAW.


Miz will get cheered in that program dude.

The best bet is to do the draft/shake up and do either Jinder or Corbin next.  (The problem is that no one wants to see those feuds.)


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Miz has hit "incapable of getting booed" territory with these shoot style promos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> Miz has hit "incapable of getting booed" territory with these shoot style promos


He can still get booed in the right program.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz will get cheered in that program dude.
> 
> The best bet is to do the draft/shake up and do either *Jinder or Corbin next.*  (The problem is that no one wants to see those feuds.)


No. Don't get me wrong they'll get booed but no.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman has improved.
> Still think he's average on the mic but decent in-ring, though WWE rarely let him show off his full repertoire of moves (this isn't exclusive to him but rather a company wide problem). His look is alright though I really wish he'd ditch the stupid vest (or at least have opponents, especially those who aim kicks at his chest, take it off more often) and keep his hair in the samurai ponytail.
> IMO I rate him as an occasional main-eventer which is the role WWE have put him in for the past year now though they'll shift it to permanent main-eventer once he wins at Mania. I don't mind that he's the one to beat Lesnar I more mind the fact that, unless the Universal Title isn't main-eventing Mania, he'll have main-evented 4 Manias in a row. That's ridiculous.


The issue with the vest is that there is a legit reason he's wearing it outside of looks like shield garb.

It's hiding the hernia belt he's had to wear basically since the Shield split up.  Now there might be other things that could take its place but needs to able to hide said belt


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

I remember the Royal Rumble in 2017.  I was in attendance.  And along with several other smart fans in my section, we were screaming for Kevin Owens to take the vest off Roman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roman is so good looking, that everyone wants to see his naked chest.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Won't lie, i want him to throw the vest off late in his match with bork. let it be his okada holding the wrist moment


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Buddy Murphy can't fucking allow this continue!  Don't be this generation's Marc Mero!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Buddy Murphy needs to change his name to Cucky Murphy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> That you can't remember is a sign that they actually improved in that regard. there's a reason the whole 5 moves of doom meme took off during cena's time on top and it's because he would literally spend 90% of a match on his back before nabbing a W with almost half the effort his competition put out


oh yeah it was during Bray wyatt feud 

but then again Bray is ruined so it doesn't mean as much as it used to


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> Miz has hit "incapable of getting booed" territory with these shoot style promos


THIS MOTHERFUCKERS THIS!!! 

SHOOT styles are for bringing in sympathy and letting out a wrestler's frustrations . As a heel , it worked once or twice where you can still treat them as a bad guy but understand his actions. Seeing as he's done this over and over, now people cheer him and reject his heel phase

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Shoot style works up until a certain point. I appreciate the Miz because he uses it as a tool to further rivalries and angles. Punk just kept hating on the company until it got to the point of "all this guy does is shit on this company, why doesn't he leave?"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking at the Fastlane kick off show.  Why is Spasm Riley teaming with make shift American Alpha and why are they feuding with Tye and the Fashion Files.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Welp. leave it to the WWE PR department to make a good promo on Rhonda using that crap we saw Monday night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

MoJo needs to tighten his stomach up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Mojo out jobbbing and collecting a paycheck but remember he has a winning record on former champion Mahal.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Buddy Murphy can't fucking allow this continue!  Don't be this generation's Marc Mero!


Too late. Strowman has already knocked her up before Buddy could.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

When did WWE get an Art Garfunkle look alike on 
the commentary for the pre show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Honestly with all the talk about how everyone wants AJ/Nak I really think they'll swerve us tonight


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is so good looking, that everyone wants to see his naked chest.



It's his gorgeous locks.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

They just said Cena fought hard to get in the Six Pack Challenge. Kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

BIG SNATCH JOHN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Buddy Murphy can't fucking allow this continue!  Don't be this generation's Marc Mero!



In all honest just bring him into the Raw roster with a returning Big Cuck... Cass and form Team Cuckold.   Their gimmick should be they walk down the ring with beautiful valets, lose, then watch as those valets leave with the winners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> It's his gorgeous locks.



If he could pass up some of that hair to my boy Dean, that would be nice


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Rusev about to get this W


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly with all the talk about how everyone wants AJ/Nak I really think they'll swerve us tonight


wait Fastlane is tonight? 


jesus I didn't do my homework till today cause I thought nothing was on tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Nakamura's Mania spot should be on the line for this match. Naka is winning anyways but to give it some stakes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly with all the talk about how everyone wants AJ/Nak I really think they'll swerve us tonight


It all depends on the health and willingness of the Undertaker tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

English confirmed Rap God. Rusev Day still over AF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Hmm, so Naka vs Russev for the opening match of Fastlane.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly with all the talk about how everyone wants AJ/Nak I really think they'll swerve us tonight



The only person that wants to see that weeaboo danceoff instead of BIG MATCH JOHN winning his 17th world title are basement dwelling smarks that jackoff to Young Bucks youtube videos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Also English has won me over with his gimmick.  When he first started singing I thought creative was hitting on of their lows but since teaming with Rusev it's lighting in a bottle from whats happen.   Makes me fear for them knowing how WWE likes to ride the most popular gimmicks to the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, dueling Naka/Rusev Day chants.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also English has won me over with his gimmick.  When he first started singing I thought creative was hitting on of their lows but since teaming with Rusev it's lighting in a bottle from whats happen.   *Makes me fear for them knowing how WWE likes to ride the most popular gimmicks to the ground.*



What makes you think it won't happen?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Nakamura does more knees than HHH prime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> What makes you think it won't happen?


 
Sadly it will.   I've been watching the WWE since the Rock n Wrestling era up to now.  The question is when it'll happen and who in creative was responsible for pulling the trigger.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

HOLY SHIT THAT MACHKA KICK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Naka learned how to fly with that Rusev kick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

The superkick should've been the finish.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Took 2 Kinshasa's to put down Rusev. He's that tough.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

This fucker hit his finisher ten times to win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Took 2 Kinshasa's to put down Rusev. He's that tough.


Wait till he loses to Mojo by one finisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Rusev will be in the Battle Royal at Mania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

I hope Randy wins the US title because having two guys who are only over because of their entrance is a booking disaster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Orton about to get that grand slam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

So impaler DDT vs the RKO.   Depends on who can reverse one finisher into the other.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So impaler DDT vs the RKO.   Depends on who can reverse one finisher into the other.


Jinder interferes. Triple Threat at Mania. Orton wins at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode vs Orton is the battle of the blands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Orton grew out his hair. Now he looks like Legend Killer Randy again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jinder interferes. Triple Threat at Mania. Orton wins at Mania.


Please tell me that at least one title holder gets to retain at Mania.  The idea that every challenger has to win is fucking absurd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode doesn't even fucking do anything in his entrance. He is literally all entrance music.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode and Orton is a terrible match between two guys that should be heels.  Imagine how bad the threeway with Jinder will be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

yfw you realize Bobby Roode is four years older than Randy Orton :

Reactions: Funny 3 | Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Corey mentioning Legend killer 
Oh mah gawdz


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw you realize Bobby Roode is four years older than Randy Orton :


Literally _just_ looked this up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Randy about to introduce Roode to the wrestling school of Orton.  Rest hold upon rest holds upon rest holds.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corey mentioning Legend killer
> Oh mah gawdz


Back when Orton was worth talking about.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode unable to defend against this onslaught of headlocks by Randy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Headlock City bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

I wanna see Orton do his draping DDT onto the outside


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

This too much like a Orton/HHH match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will take that over all the stupid dives and flips.


Just watch the WM25 match between Nose and Orton.

Cure for Insomnia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

I love the psychology of a good Orton match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

dammit Byron , Kevin Dung wasn't prepared for an audible


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Spending more time on a superplex then what's going on in the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode only knows how to sell by screaming "OWWWWWW!!!" at the top of his lungs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you Randy!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Que?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Now THIS  is a good orton match.
Edge vs Orton Vengeance 2004 IC title match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

they had to keep Orton happy since he's had no  titles in a while


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

What the hell was that vanilla midget Roode trying to do.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Man I wish these people wouldn't act surprised about their signatures closing out a match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Roode Heel turn PLEASE?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

OH SHIT IT'S JINDER HERE TO REIGNITE A FEUD THAT TOTALLY DIDN'T HEADLINE FOUR PPVS IN A ROW THIS YEAR


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roode Heel turn PLEASE?


I hope so.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

We still getting that Mania Triple Threat. No idea who wins though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We still getting that Mania Triple Threat. No idea who wins though.


Orton wins.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh my. the triple threat no one asked for or wanted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

HE LOST HIS TITLE SO PLAY HIS MUSIC THAT IS THE ONLY REASON WHY HE'S OVER


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Super Cena showing off his powers in that commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Super Cena showing off his powers in that commercial.


also shit talking on trolls and haters


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

They don't dare play Rousey's Shrek music in the video packages.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Why are we getting a 10 minute video package for a feud that isn't even on fucking Smackdown on a Smackdown PPV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HE LOST HIS TITLE SO PLAY HIS MUSIC THAT IS THE ONLY REASON WHY HE'S OVER


I hate when they play the losers music.

WWE thinks we are really fucking stupid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

that was a long ass video package spent on one promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Still enjoying the Sami heel turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that was a long ass video package spent on one promo.


gotta suck Steph and ronda's dicks obviously


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that was a long ass video package spent on one promo.



WWE needing to get their money's worth they paid for signing Rhonda.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

This match?  I thought it was a pre show match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE needing to get their money's worth they paid for signing Rhonda.


I hate Rousey already.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE needing to get their money's worth they paid for signing Rhonda.


What a waste of money. Rey Mysterio getting more views than her on youtube.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Smackdown roster is literally filled with nothing but people only over because of their entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Becky


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> gotta suck Steph and ronda's dicks obviously


this sounds like trip's wrestlemania weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Tfw iggy still hasn't sued


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Love Becky but what is she wearing?


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Tfw this isn't a preshow match


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2018)

Damn Becky


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2018)

May  Naomi never lose that Badonkadonk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Love Becky but what is she wearing?



Thinking the same thing.  The hell is this 80's wrestle wear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

WWE remembered Becky and Carmella exist


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> this sounds like trip's wrestlemania weekend.


probably gonna enjoy being pegged by two shemales


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Naomi botching the stunner when she literally only has to do a headlock.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thinking the same thing.  The hell is this 80's wrestle wear.


Uh, Carmella's looks like it came from that Netflix show Glow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Women in the 80s wore one piece swimsuits. I wish that was Becky's gear.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Wrestle with plot is going to enjoy this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice camerawork of Carmella's ass that blocked the missile dropkick there, Dunn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

2018 and Carmella is pinning Becky Lynch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Well they messed up on that ending sequence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Becky the legitimate red headed step child of the four horse woman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky the legitimate red headed step child of the four horse woman


Nah. Can't fall as bad as Bayley did.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2018)

2.25/5


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

So long as the sun continues to rise and set, becky will eat a pin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. Can't fall as bad as Bayley did.



True true 

Bayley loses even when she wins


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Eva Marie watched this match at home and was like "I could do that."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Tag Match next? 1 of the 2 worthwhile matches on this PPV. This Tag Match and the Main Event can save this PPV


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

"I always wanted to be slimed!"

- Byron Saxton


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Usos/New Day about to be MOTN. Usos better win. They DESERVE that Mania match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Somebody shoot Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

New Day got their Wakanda gear on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

Like now I really feel sorry for Big Cass. Lost his house and a fire ass woman and will probably be a flop when he returns.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2018 and Carmella is pinning Becky Lynch


Carmella is definitely a failed cash in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

DAY ONE IS H


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Fucking Usos dressed like Los Boricuas.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Like now I really feel sorry for Big Cass


He's a hardcore Trump supporter.

He probably deserves it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Good match so far. Like that they are using each others' moves now


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> He's a hardcore Trump supporter.
> 
> He probably deserves it.


Oh well that changes everything...





_I hope Carmella let New Day run train on her_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

New Day deserves to lose for using their jobber line-up.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw you realize Bobby Roode is four years older than Randy Orton :



Last years survivor series.  Orton was the youngest person on the smackdown team in the men's survivor series match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, these teams stealing each other's finishers. 

And now the Borderland Brothers come out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

The Boring Brothers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Triple Threat at Mania? I'm down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Selling to those foam hammers.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2018)

harper and rowen look like jobbers now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

These two fuckers wearing unused Kane costumes and we suppose to take them seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

just put them back with Bray please


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

You suddenly remember Luke Harper was getting big pops and wrestling Orton on ppv last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2018)

First crossfaction PPV these two should destroy Bray, just for sake of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

How many Triple Threats are we getting at Mania? SD Tag, US, IC?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

I mean at least they're trying to build up this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Why isn't fucking Gearbox suing WWE for this copyright infringement.   Why are they not asking for those royalty checks.   Fuck sakes, where is Tiny Tina to come out with these guys.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Woods confirmed stupidest mofo in the game


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Carmella having the briefcase is an inconvenience.  Tonight is the night to remove it from her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why isn't fucking Gearbox suing WWE for this copyright infringement.   Why are they not asking for those royalty checks.   Fuck sakes, where is Tiny Tiny to come out with these guys.




Tiny Tina you mean? 


also the guy who's yelling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Why are we getting a Roman Reigns video package on a SMACKDOWN PPV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Nakamura cutting promos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking at the replay, still surprised the talent agreed to sell to those foam hammers.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

How you going to go from selling the beatdown to renee "to fine for ambrose" young smiling into the camera?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> How you going to go from selling the beatdown to renee "to fine for ambrose" young smiling into the camera?


Renee is low-key a psychopath who takes pleasure in the pain of others. Probably into some BDSM shit with Dean which is why she keeps him around.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh look, Charlotte vs Ugly Paige is next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why are we getting a Roman Reigns video package on a SMACKDOWN PPV?


cause the separation of the two is coming to an end after Mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby Riott coming out to music as shitty as Ronda Rousey


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Riot fitting to poke someone's eye out with that nose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby wins, Carmella cashes in, wins, another triple threat at Mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby's face is as manly as Charlotte's body.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

“Oh baby, a triple!”
-Wrestlemania 34 Tagline


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ruby Riott coming out to music as shitty as Ronda Rousey


I pretty much expected it. she's ripped straight from the heyday of linkin park and 3 days grace


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby bringing out her inner Sasha in selling the drop to the outside of the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm not watching.

I think Riott is a decent wrestler.  But I don't think she is over enough for a big singles match at a PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Carmella is cashing in tonight isn't she?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

"Keep kicking out"
-Sarah Logan
But don't you want Ruby to win?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Tom stop being a jerk to Corey . He's right, Ruby almost got a beatdown from the Irish step child of Smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella is cashing in tonight isn't she?


The tag match earlier makes sense if she cashes in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby Riott has the most jobber tier gear on Smackdown. Even the Bludgoen Brothers are like "Goddamn, bitch looks like a jobber."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Wtf was that suicide dive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Charlotte is too stiff and lumbering in the ring,  Sasha is better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Ruby is fat af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Did this fucker quote from the Dark Knight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf was that suicide dive?


Charlotte too fucking tall


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Saveus.Nikki422


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

This match is Kelly Kelly level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Asuka v. Charlotte? Good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Alicia Fox vs Melina remains the greatest women's match Cameron ever saw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Have fun on the B show Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Asuka wearing her wrestling gear for a Smackdown ppv and not her usual milf dress.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Carmella cashing in on Asuka OH MAH LAWD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

So Asuka vs Flair at WM.  So I'm guessing Carmi is cashing in then.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2018)

Charlotte/Asuka was kind of predictable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2018)

Carmella Cashes in during Match, Pins Charlotte, sets up Asuka/Carmella/Chalotte orgy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Asuka vs Flair at WM.  So I'm guessing Carmi is cashing in then.


Ooh that rage that will burn 

Unless it's Charlotte who wins, then who gives a shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Andre still the biggest draw in this company.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Charlotte should win.  Charlotte/Ronda is a bigger match than Asuka/Ronda.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Tfw the the 2 men in the middle of the 6 pack poster are the only stars in this match


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Hoping for Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Fuck you Shane!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

So Shano out for this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane's ego is out of control!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Where is DB go equalize Shane's presence.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

WAR CENA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

FUCK YOU DOLPH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

if Dolph wins this match, top kek 


No one's allowed to outshine Rhonda or Brock


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Sami trolling KO already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

The absolute state of Dolph's hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> if Dolph wins this match, top kek
> 
> 
> No one's allowed to outshine RAW's roster



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


nah they give no fucks about anyone but the two mentioned.

Oh and Roman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

LoL Cena stored up all his finishers at the start

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

People eating AA's from the start.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Lmaooooo boy! Wtf.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Cena should've won in ten seconds. This is bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Lol, it took that long for the guys to recover from that finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

5-on-1 to take out the biggest threat.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#beatupjohncena[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena should've won in ten seconds. This is bullshit.


He has a much physique than these other guys.  Really strong chest and arms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane is standing there and in camera?  Wtf is this guy doing???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

LOOOL YOU FUCKED UP CENA!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

No one gives a shit about anyone in this match except Cena.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Eh crowd could be more into it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Eh crowd could be more into it.


It's been a long boring night so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Cena shouldn't sell for anyone in this match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lol dumbass Corbin.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

BIG SNATCH JOHN.

AA always has been a garbage finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Devastating five knuckle shuffle!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Good counter by Ziggler.  Man's eaten L's from Cena for so long he should know how to counter his finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Corbin with a strong showing there but it'll mean shit if he doesn't get the pin.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's been a long boring night so far.



Ah I see. Just tuned in.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Corbin is a fucking moron.  Why is he fighting in the crowd?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Cena deserves to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

It's cracking me up how hard ghost and rukia are shilling for cena


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

I wonder if they would be crazy enough to take it off AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Oh great.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane will be involved now.

He had no business even being out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

why is Sami vs KO so entertaining ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Well sadly that's what Shane gets for being at ring side.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

FUCK YOU SHANE

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

And KO was screwed out of a WM title match.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Haha Shane fucks over both. Hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane ruined the match.  Fucking asshole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane is a bastard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

FUCK YOU SHANE


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

THE COLUMBUS SCREWJOB


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2018)

Can't wait for AJ to tank 20 AA's.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

I hate Shane so much.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Congrats AJ lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, so they had Styles win.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

This didn’t make AJ look strong.  He slept most of the match.  And two other guys were screwed out of the win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Worst ending ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

AJ played it smart. Waited in wait until the end. KO or Zayn should be WWE Champion but Shane is a cunt of the highest order.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Vince needs to fire Shane


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2018)

Can't believe i'm saying this but styles is a corporate champion

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Guessing Styles will drop the belt and get called up to RAW. So I'm short lived celebration most likely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

dat continuation story of he can't hang


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2018)

Shane's got some explaining to do on Talking Smack.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Despite the Shane bullshit Maine Event was a good match. It, Rusev-Naka, and Tag Match (for whatever little it ran) were the only worthwhile matches tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't think this Mania is great but I'll definitely watch AJ vs Naka and the other matches .

Except Rhonda vs Steph, that shit looks cancerous

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

It’s just a typical Shane McMahon Smackdown PPV Main Event.  He wasn’t guest referee this time.  But he still found a way to make it about him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2018)

Smackdown women are Torrie Wilson/Candice Michelle Vince's Devils level of wrestling ability.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

Lmao Hogan reference.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

So Shane v. KO v. Zayn? No way they can justify Bryan siding with Shane now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Fuck you Shane.  You motherfucking piece of shit. This is what we get for all of the well wishes after your helicopter accident?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown women are Torrie Wilson/Candice Michelle Vince's Devils level of wrestling ability.


I don’t care about the Smackdown women.  Trade Becky for Bayley and all my favorites will be on Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Hope we get Sami/KO vs Bryan/Shane for Shane's job then Bryan turns on Shane and fucks him over.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

teddy said:


> Can't believe i'm saying this but styles is a corporate champion


I’m stealing this from you. Arguing with multiple people on Twitter right now. Explaining to them why AJ is a corporate champion.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope we get Sami/KO vs Bryan/Shane for Shane's job then Bryan turns on Shane and fucks him over.


Daniel Bryan better be fucking wrestling at Mania.  It’s the only way they can justify the tv time they have spent on this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2018)

here's the million dollar question........who gets the pay off of either someone retiring Cena  or him turning heel on someone IF it has a good payoff?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Cena dominated that match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

I’m surprised Asuka’s teeth are yellow.  I noticed it again tonight.  That seems like something WWE would want to take care of.  I mean this is a visual business after all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena dominated that match.


Funny that AJ is arguably the best wrestler out of the six in that match and he had the worst showing. Also I've noticed that Corbin does really well in multi-man matches. In non-gimmick 1v1s he doesn't shine nearly as much.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Funny that AJ is arguably the best wrestler out of the six in that match and he had the worst showing. Also I've noticed that Corbin does really well in multi-man matches. In non-gimmick 1v1s he doesn't shine nearly as much.


You can hide Corbin's character weaknesses in a destruction match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2018)

You gotta wonder if Cena fights taker what's gonna happen..it's kind of weird to think that Cena will take another L.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2018)

Taker probably on Raw tomorrow night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

WWE y is there no info on mah boy? Dont give me false hope that you're hiding him for something big


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Taker should come out in normal clothing. Say "I'm retired, I just let Vince string Cena along because I was bored." and leave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Taker should come out in normal clothing. Say "I'm retired, I just let Vince string Cena along because I was bored." and leave


Best heel turn ever


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I was listened to old PPV themes.  And I got excited when I heard this one!


This would be a big fucking match!  Heel Ambrose v Rollins v Reigns.  PPV buyrate would skyrocket!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Dammit Rukia stahp.

I dont want to have high hopes for heel Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Brother Nero was arrested for intoxication.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

These are my Mania plans:

Thursday - Axxess
Friday - Progress, Axxess
Saturday - Progress, Shimmer, (possibly ROH)
Sunday - Wrestlemania 

The people that are going to go to Raw and Smackdown Monday and Tuesday are nuts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brother Nero was arrested for intoxication.


He’s going to get released this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah apparently it doesnt count as a wellness policy ao he'll still be in the company but holy fuck does Jeff fall back to bad habits in the WWE


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah apparently it doesnt count as a wellness policy ao he'll still be in the company but holy fuck does Jeff fall back to bad habits in the WWE



Matt isn't immune to it himself, but I do recall an interview of his that he detailed how Jeff being the younger had fallen into bad influences the more he was pushed in his youth, and they were alienated for a short while. Not to mention, Jeff suffers from nagging pains due to his daredevil tactics. Especially from the Attitude Era. Self-medication is often a pursuit many wrestlers take since they have to pay for health expenses out of pocket, typically. Even in the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Matt isn't immune to it himself, but I do recall an interview of his that he detailed how Jeff being the younger had fallen into bad influences the more he was pushed in his youth, and they were alienated for a short while. Not to mention, Jeff suffers from nagging pains due to his daredevil tactics. Especially from the Attitude Era. Self-medication is often a pursuit many wrestlers take since they have to pay for health expenses out of pocket, typically. Even in the WWE.


Makes sense especially since right now hes gone back to painkillers due to his.surgery. The issue is why cant hw be cautious and get someone to drive him home?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Wasn’t it last Wrestlemania that the Hardy’s came back?  Wow, did they run out of gas in a hurry!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Daniel Bryan better immediately hit Shane with a knee on Tuesday night.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Makes sense especially since right now hes gone back to painkillers due to his.surgery. The issue is why cant hw be cautious and get someone to drive him home?



Likely careless and thought painkillers were out of his system enough to drive.

If he can explain it then he might be ok.  I mean Usos are smackdown tag champions and Jeff is more marketable than both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Best heel turn ever



This seems to be an unpopular opinion but I still think his heel turn when he attacked JR for not kissing Vince arse was one of the top heel turns of past 20 or so years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Don’t worry guys.  Road Dogg is hard at work writing Asuka’s promo for Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This seems to be an unpopular opinion but I still think his heel turn when he attacked JR for not kissing Vince arse was one of the top heel turns of past 20 or so years.


Attacking Jr for something minor like that makes perfect sense overall though.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Taker should come out in normal clothing. Say "I'm retired, I just let Vince string Cena along because I was bored." and leave


Taker forever in my top 2 if this happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Mojo made a mistake.  He shouldn't have responded to the "you can't wrestle" chants.  All he did was increase the likelihood that those chants will carry over.

When you start getting those chants on the regular from the smart fans.  You are done. Those fans will never change their minds.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2018)

Miz speaks the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2018)

Miz just torched bullet club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

WM should be Sami and Owen vs Shane.  No DQ, Shane gets cuffed to the ring post and beaten worse than what Kane did to him back in the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm glad Roode lost.  That's what he gets for not putting Orton in his top 10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz speaks the truth.


Balor is a smaller Alex Wright without the dancing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh look Mizz shoots on The Club how exciting


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh look Mizz shoots on The Club how exciting


Why do you hate this so much?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2018)

bullet club especially balor club on raw just feels like an NWO B Team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why do you hate this so much?


cause Jizz shooting is getting as stale as normal promos.

all it does is prove to me he can't entertain you in the WWE universe, so he has to go out using real world content to make himself entertaining.

at first it was great, let it out but now it's dull. He's done the exact same thing WWE does when they find something that works, beat it like a government mule.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Hangover

Usos and New Day such a classic rivalry.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> bullet club especially balor club on raw just feels like an NWO B Team.



Problem with Balor club is that they are faces, Gallows and Anderson with their whole Nerds thing and Fin basically smiling all the time when he should be pissed.  If the three were full out and out heels they could actually live to their potential.  Though it seems everything right now is autopilot until WM maybe even continuing autopilot until the shakeup.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a promise for you guys.

I promise to turn Raw off if I see Titus Brand tonight.

WWE should be serious about Wrestlemania right now.  If they decide to feature the Titus Brand.  I will not that they aren't serious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

I want to cum by seeing Taker and Cena in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Taker shouldn't wrestle again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Opening up Raw with Angle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Brock not here and Roman to call him out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Angle sucks as GM.  Fire him now!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Strowman should be Ronda's partner.  Not Angle!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Welp Roman preaching to the crowd and getting What chants for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Funny to hear Roman call someone Vince's boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

The hell, breaking "kayfabe"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

lol Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

The gorilla position.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Shane just there plotting to steal talent over to SD. He looking for fresh faces to bury.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2018)

kayfabe has been officially nuked. Going to the gorilla position. Shane the SD Live GM being there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> kayfabe has been officially nuked. Going to the gorilla position. Shane the SD Live GM being there.


What other superstars were there?  It happened too quick for me to see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Roman and Vince had sex


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The gorilla position.


its cool casuals think they're talking about a sex position.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Legend said:


> kayfabe has been officially nuked. Going to the gorilla position. Shane the SD Live GM being there.


They're planning to get rid of the separation so that's why.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

<Not a bad guy

<Not a good guy

<He's the guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Crowd cheering the suspension.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

We can't hear you.  lol.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Not sure if I get the point of this.

Lol at Shane being there. Might be a signal thst they're taking him out as GM if Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolution?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

This is some seriously lazy booking.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They're planning to get rid of the separation so that's why.


Reality Westling


Rukia said:


> What other superstars were there?  It happened too quick for me to see.


I saw Shane and Borash I think


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Tonight is the Hardy Compound segment right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tonight is the Hardy Compound segment right?


Yes I'm excited 

Too bad Brother Nero fucked up


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

End this match.  Boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor Paige, can't even join in the beat down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Bayley bails on Sasha to build of their match at WM.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Absolution loses and their music plays.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Is Kid Rock still relevant in music anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

YOOOO AMERICAN BADASS IS ACKNOWLEDGED!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Kid Rock sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Kid Rock still relevant in music anymore.


No.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Kid Rock still relevant in music anymore.


He's got a new album out but eh, you can't deny he's more a legit celeb contributor to WWE than mosts.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not feeling this class.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Fuck Kid Rock man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Hopefully Miz can bury these chumps.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 

Miz TV coming up dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Miz TV coming up dude.



I hope Kid Rock's on it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Uh, Cena lost at a SD PPV, so why isn't he airing his problems there instead of Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

He's a free agent.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uh, Cena lost at a SD PPV, so why isn't he airing his problems there instead of Raw.



Lmao they don't give af about SD.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes I'm excited
> 
> Too bad Brother Nero fucked up



If Usos can get away with one of them having a DWI so can someone more markitable like Jeff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uh, Cena lost at a SD PPV, so why isn't he airing his problems there instead of Raw.



He's a free agent, pal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

So the sons of IRS and Mr. Perfect are vying for the tag belts now.   How thin is that division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Usos can get away with one of them having a DWI so can someone more markitable like Jeff.


he's already had tons of problems when he was with the company before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Well there is Titus. 

Turn off wrestling Rukia.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

lolol  Shame us and Cesaro getting rekted


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well there is Titus.
> 
> Turn off wrestling Rukia.


Vince hates Rukia


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

time to turn off, Rukia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol, that gang raping on The Bar.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he's already had tons of problems when he was with the company before.



Yeah but you know Vince. $$$s will win out.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol @ the Rhyno chant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

I mean you need pre show matches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

So when's Big Cuck....Cass set to return to the roster anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah but you know Vince. $$$s will win out.


well not when they have investors now they won't.

The one thing that will keep him around is if Vince likes him enough to have him recover and not fuck up again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when's Big Cuck....Cass set to return to the roster anyway.


till May I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Actual deadman walking soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Technically, KO got the job done at the PPV but was fucked out of the title picture due to Shane.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha who says fans don't read reports online.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

crowd chanting yes to him not being at Wrestlemania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Fucking Cena trolling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

The hell is this.   Man I don't know whether to feel bad or just laugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

cena so goat on the mic


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

You know Cena being a host of WM one day wouldn't be too bad actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Cena wakes the crowd up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Cena still a bigger star than anyone else.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha that's your main event folks. Awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know Cena being a host of WM one day wouldn't be too bad actually.



Yeah he actually could keep a crowd to going for a while


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

You're not 100 years old Cena


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmm Taker might come back as the badass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

And when we hear reports of Mark getting taken away in an ambulance after WM, we know who to thank.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2018)

Yep Kayfabe is buried.

I want Elias to host Mania this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Cena top five of all time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena still a bigger star than anyone else.


STFU you said you would turn the TV off if Titus Brand showed up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

The Bar want out because no competition. AOP defo gonna be called up soon.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> STFU you said you would turn the TV off if Titus Brand showed up.


I haven't seen them.  But a tag team battle royal sounds like the end for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Elias is a really good actor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Lmao they really holding off as long as possible because of the Reigns roids thing..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Well at least we know Alexa is getting those hands after hours.    Wonder how the Goddess deals with the Titan.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't wait for Kevin Dunn to be shot. This on screen graphics bullshit needs to stop. ASAP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor?  Is WWE stupid?????


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

This match is stupid asf.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I will keep my word. If Titus Brand comes out to the ring, I will stop watching.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will keep my word. If Titus Brand comes out to the ring, I will stop watching.


They already did.Good bye!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This match is stupid asf.



Legit was asleep. Someone woke me up .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh ok.  You guys are right.  I'm out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2018)

So kids.

What happened with BABYGURL?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> So kids.
> 
> What happened with BABYGURL?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmm, a Fabulos Mula battle royal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a Fabulos Mula battle royal.


But why?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a Fabulos Mula battle royal.


That's like having a JBL battle royal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But why?


So everyone can wrestle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> That's like having a JBL battle royal.



Hmm, probably but I'm guessing all the women involved will have to pay a fee to enter and then keep paying years afters.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Felt like I heard more about Steph than Ronda in that video lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you DVR for letting me forward through the shitfest called Mixed Tag match at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So everyone can wrestle.


But why? Also I was more focusing on why name it after Moolah of all people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Felt like I heard more about Steph than Ronda in that video lol.




Where would we be without Stephanie though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But why? Also I was more focusing on why name it after Moolah of all people.


so everyone gets a paycheck? 

you damn monster 


don't you know that Heath has kids, a wife, and Rhyno to feed?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)

Damn Mickie looking so sexy.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Where would we be without Stephanie though?


next time someone sees her just say, 'Shut up Steph you're just a Steph.'


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Just thought of something.  Asuka will be facing Flair but hasn't Flair been beaten by Jax soundly on her way out to SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

still don't get the Mickie 'heel' turn when she hasn't done anything?

Also I guess this is were Nia gets her title shot


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so everyone gets a paycheck?
> 
> you damn monster
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Assholes for those English comments.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Alexa looking dumb AF in this promo because Asuka has beaten Alexa and Charlotte has beaten Alexa too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

all them botches tonight


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Trainwreck segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Jax missing now.   So Asuka vs Mickie tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh look nobody gives a fuck about Mickie doing a random heel turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

even fucking Cole is like surprised 

what a trainwreck. 

WWE exposed Asuka's mic skills and Alexa even botched.


Plus random Mickie attack and nobody gave a shit


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2018)

Nobody sells like Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Rusev Day chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

I miss Joe


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> still don't get the Mickie 'heel' turn when she hasn't done anything?



It's the women's division.  Bitches be crazy is the concept.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor Mickie bae, she got the CM Punk chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

So who is Nia facing tonight since majority of the workable talent are done for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

so next week Nia turns face huh?

Well I mean she's got a likable personality , why not let her be the lovable big girl for  a while?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is Nia facing tonight since majority of the workable talent are done for tonight.



Likely Alexa after all of that.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so next week Nia turns face huh?
> 
> Well I mean she's got a likable personality , why not let her be the lovable big girl for  a while?



I think it's more her and Alexa are super close IRL and sometimes close friends don't want to compete super early.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Nia agreed to be in Alexa's corner "like Alexa has been in her's all this time." Alexa has never been in Nia's corner. Nia ain't doing shit to help Alexa next week. She still keeps her end of the bargain. Nia is smart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think it's more her and Alexa are super close IRL and sometimes close friends don't want to compete super early.



Yeah but there's a difference between IRL and WWE. Plus Alexa's getting stale and they need a new champ to keep it fresh now. Plus with all the cruel mental attacks she's done on screen, the big payoff is her whooping Alexa's ass and then taking the belt at Mania. 

I kinda want to see her succeed. Just like with Naomi, I kinda want to see who sticks and who isn't champ material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Poor local jobber 


At least she getting paid well for the night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Meh, local talent.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Jesus fucking Christ, who is writing this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

fuck man stop , this is making me sad for Nia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Welp there went that partnership.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

WWE. Staph. Please. Pls.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

All this needed was GTV before it started that's how dumb this is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol which sick fuck has a camera and video feed to Alexa's private locker room though?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck man stop , this is making me sad for Nia



Yeah what the fuck is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

BE A STAR WWE!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

WHOOP DAT ASS NIA!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Goddamn it Charley you fuck up


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol the devil wrote this shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lol the devil wrote this shit


Road Dogg occasionally does storylines for RAW. True facts man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lol the devil wrote this shit



Vince fat shaming again 


Worst part is how Mickie was part of it this time


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Road Dogg occasionally does storylines for RAW. True facts man.



Felt like a Road Dogg and Russo tag team.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince fat shaming again
> 
> 
> Worst part is how Mickie was part of it this time



Word only way that could have gone on television.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2018)

Alexa done fucked up now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Felt like a Road Dogg and Russo tag team.
> 
> 
> 
> Word only way that could have gone on television.




Just weird as hell 



Lord Wolfgang!!! 

Señor Benjamin!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

So if Wyatt falls in that lake, he is reborn as Husky then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

RIP Brother Nero

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

FUCK YES I'M EXCITED FOR NEXT WEEK!! :WOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

LOOOL The ref


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

This Ultimate Deletion better be some OG insane shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Fuck sakes, just have Kane ref the match.  He fits in with that gimmick of gimmicks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So if Wyatt falls in that lake, he is reborn as Husky then.


He shall then be cleansed from Cena's stench 


He shall reincarnate as Brother Husky

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

Rukia says if WWE serious about building the matches to mania WWE won't have Titus on.

>Titus main events

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Matt realizes Bray is just going to move in right? Randall burnt down Bray's house. Bray needs a place to squat at.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Ultimate Deletion better be some OG insane shit


Yeah Vince should say fuck it , go buck wild to Matt and Bray 

He wants ratings? Out do the insanity of the first Deletion 


PLEASE BE FUCKING ENTERTAINING !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, just have Kane ref the match.  He fits in with that gimmick of gimmicks.



Angle wants them back in one piece.  Not burned, reminded of Katie Vick or suddenly covered with election stickers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

According to WhatCulture "according to the write-up, referee Shawn Bennett was sent to officiate the mayhem. Jeremy Borash, who was instrumental in producing much of Hardy's 'Broken' content in TNA, was on site to work on the shoot"
Ok I'm hype for it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, recap Roman barging in to the gorilla position and with Shane on it.   Kayfabe a shit now.


----------



## teddy (Mar 12, 2018)

If the dubba dubba e is going to pretend that moolah is someone worth naming a match after they might as well have hogan host wrestlemania for a payday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Also, Roman should have taken his inner Nailz out and gone full throttle on Vince's ass for giving Brock his perks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Braun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

everyone getting wrecked by Strongman 


Strowman vs Cesaro and Shameus  for the tag titles


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

I can actually dig Braun being the Tag Team Champion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Welp, the tag division just got fucked.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Braun defending the Tag Titles in 2v1 handicap matches. I fucking love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Perfect timing...


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

When Joe attacks >>>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I can actually dig Braun being the Tag Team Champion



Probably would be the most entertaining and legit run

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When Joe attacks >>>>>


When Joe and Braun become the Tag Champs>>>>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Interesting night tonight.  The Fabulous Pimp getting her own Battle Royal Memorial match, kayfabe being fucked hard in the ass, and now the Tag Division getting bent over the table by Strowman himself.   Well next week should prove fun as we get the Hardy Compound.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting night tonight.  The Fabulous Pimp getting her own Battle Royal Memorial match, kayfabe being fucked hard in the ass, and now the Tag Division getting bent over the table by Strowman himself.   Well next week should prove fun as we get the Hardy Compound.



Better than most Raws actually


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Why does WWE keep playing Revival like this? Miztourage eliminated them? Really?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Vince must hate the revival both being eliminated by Miztorage.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better than most Raws actually



I think it's going to get a lot better if they switch to FOX and go to two hours. A lot better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy shit, Dallas being mistaken for Rhyno.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

STRONGMAN WINS!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Braun is either going to be a solo Tag Champ or it'll be him and Elias. Either way I'm 100% okay with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

The cocaine must have been the good stuff tonight if they allowed what just transpired throughout the show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun is either going to be a solo Tag Champ or it'll be him and Elias. Either way I'm 100% okay with it.



I want solo tag team. Just cause it will always be weird to see him holding both and calling himself the greatest tag team  since Team Hell no both calling themselves I'm the Tag team champions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The cocaine must have been the good stuff tonight if they allowed what just transpired throughout the show.



had to cover for Ronda not being there and Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2018)

Of all p


Dean Ambrose said:


> had to cover for Ronda not being there and Brock.



Don't know why Brock no showed but Ronda I'm guessing the WWE is paying a pretty penny for that Joan Jett song whenever Rousey comes out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Undertaker v. Cena except Taker comes out to this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2018)

Someone tell @Rukia he can come back now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Undertaker v. Cena except Taker comes out to this


Nah Big Evil is better.

Besides we need a heel for this match if it happens.

Honestly though I really hope it doesn't. Undertaker old as fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

I was reading some stuff on Twitter.  Strowman and Bliss really are facing the Bar at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Undertaker v. Cena except Taker comes out to this



I take your post and raise you


Actually looking at the video from 1:15 to 1:40 it would be perfect.  It's all Taker beating down Cena

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I take your post and raise you




why does everyone who cheered tonight want to see Taker die in the ring?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Of all p
> 
> 
> Don't know why Brock no showed



It's very obvious WWE storytelling.

They're working the marks that don't like part timers and getting them to root for BABYGURL.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Dallas being mistaken for Rhyno.



this is so fucking funny


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why does everyone who cheered tonight want to see Taker die in the ring?



He should stay retired I agree.  But since he's coming back we can all put together which version we'd rather see right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He should stay retired I agree.  But since he's coming back we can all put together which version we'd rather see right?


Nah you guys are fine but Im talking casuals . It wont be fun if they have to watch him be strolled away


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah you guys are fine but Im talking casuals . It wont be fun if they have to watch him be strolled away



Most of the casuals likely won't be happy until everyone dies in the ring.  It's full gladiator mode, no retiring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2018)

Undertaker shouldn’t wrestle again.  He is broken down.  And frankly he has given enough to this business and to this company.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol which sick fuck has a camera and video feed to Alexa's private locker room though?


research is required

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

WWE is brilliant.  Two battle royals means they can definitely fit every wrestler on the card.

It also ensures that I will arrive late to the show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

The Alexa/Nia split is sad.  But that's okay.  Alexa and Mickie still love each other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2018)

Taker is old, busted, and currently a jobber. Match is about 3-4 years too late.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm looking forward to Strowman and Ambrose becoming the new tag team champions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2018)

Btw took the week off for mania. Y'all better be here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Btw took the week off for mania. Y'all better be here.


I will be in New Orleans.  Checking it out for you guys.

Sasha Banks VIP at Axxess!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Another thing about the Bar.

Sheamus is fucking hurting!  Why can't he ever have the night off????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Most of the casuals likely won't be happy until everyone dies in the ring.  It's full gladiator mode, no retiring.


real wrasslers wrestle till they die during a match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> real wrasslers wrestle till they die during a match.



Austin changed everything.  Real babyfaces don't tap out.  They pass out from the pain.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Friday Night Zelina Vega and Andrade VIP at Axxess.  Probably won't buy that one though.  I need to put some rest time into my weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

WWE lied guys.



> "Raw is about to get a lot more Rowdy!" the WWE statement read last Monday. "It has been announced that Ronda Rousey will appear on every single episode of Raw leading up to WrestleMania... What impact will Rousey have on the Road to WrestleMania? Tune in to Raw every week to find out!"
> 
> WWE has since updated their advertising and removed Rousey from the next two RAWs, as well as deleting  about Rousey's RAW appearances. Rousey is now slated to appear at one RAW before _WrestleMania_, the April 2nd show from the Philips Arena in Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah they shouldn't have said she'd be on every raw.  I mean most of the stars have at least 1-2 raws where they are either not there or doing a backstage thing (which could have been taped so far in advance that they might actually have been there either.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2018)

So female b0rk?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So female b0rk?


This is crazy.  This is fucking nuts.

They are using how Brock is never here to get him booed.  And now they have this new girl, also from UFC.  She's the new attraction.  They obviously want us to cheer her.  And they choose to make her absent at the same time that this Brock Lesnar storyline is going on??  It's a head scratcher.

I think Rousey has to turn heel right after Mania. I don't see her getting cheered against any of the full time girls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> real wrasslers wrestle till they die during a match.


I demand SAF vs Cena at Mania


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

John gon get exposed at WM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John gon get exposed at WM



As a murderer? Yes


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As a murderer? Yes



sadly, yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> sadly, yes


bail him out bro.

Never give up , hustle, loyalty , and cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2018)

Casuals are so hyped for Cena vs Taker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I demand SAF vs Cena at Mania


I'm gonna give him a pepsi plunge from the top rope and then after I kill him gonna move in with Bryan and Brie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm gonna give him a pepsi plunge from the top rope and then after I kill him gonna move in with Bryan and Brie.



Have him put all of his earnings and contracts for movies on the line bro.

Then kill him and then get THOT Nikki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2018)

Since we're naming a battle royal after Moolah to empower women, I'm gonna need all the women wrestlers doing talking head pieces on how much they admire Jimmy Snuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

They also admire Steve Austin so, it's not like they have a reason to not like women beaters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> bail him out bro.
> 
> Never give up , hustle, loyalty , and cash



i don't want to. i wanna spend time with nikki


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Have him put all of his earnings and contracts for movies on the line bro.
> 
> Then kill him and then get THOT Nikki


after a few years when discount carmella bing jr hits her mid 40s i'll probably divorce her for some young wrasslin thot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't want to. i wanna spend time with nikki


SAF gonna do that after he beats him down at Mania 

I'm booking you vs Roman Reigns.

GET YOUR REVENGE!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> after a few years when discount carmella bing jr hits her mid 40s i'll probably divorce her for some young wrasslin thot.


don't forget the prenup


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't want to. i wanna spend time with nikki



You can look but you can't touch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

She probably joins in on Brie and Daniel's sex capades


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2018)

Daniel seems like he likes to be cucked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't know, having kissed both thots , I'm pretty sure Cena's ok with being cucked here 

Probably tells them they can't see him , and then Action!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Casuals are so hyped for Cena vs Taker


Shit I'm excited

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

WWE trying so hard with Roman but its just making Brock Lesnar stone cold levels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You can look but you can't touch.



you need to see our videos


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> SAF gonna do that after he beats him down at Mania
> 
> I'm booking you vs Roman Reigns.
> 
> GET YOUR REVENGE!!



AM I FUCKING GOING OVER!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> AM I FUCKING GOING OVER!?


Yes but then youll job to Stephanie


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

I've been waiting weeks for Rukia to give me reasons why Miz is a great champion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Miz=Alexa

both holding the title hostage


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE trying so hard with Roman but its just making Brock Lesnar stone cold levels



Will lol if the crowd cheers for him anyway when he appears.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Will lol if the crowd cheers for him anyway when he appears.



They will. WM is mark city.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes but then youll job to Stephanie



she can whip me all night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Are you nuts WAD?  The IC Title feud for Mania is hot.  And the Miz has a lot to do with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you nuts WAD?  The IC Title feud for Mania is hot.  And the Miz has a lot to do with that.



Miz is gonna fight against two of the best Raw superstars. the odds are definitely against the champ!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Miz needs to win to set that IC title holder record.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

If Mojo Rawley wrestles tonight, I'm turning my tv off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's the guy that was third best on Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

AJ is a bland promo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Here's the guy that was third best on Sunday.


Honestly would say he was the worst performer on Sunday. Cena was MVP. Sami and KO put in top performances. Corbin was dominant as he usually is in multi-man matches and Ziggler was solid. AJ was just playing breakup the whole match, got incapacitated then got a lucky break at the end.
Still rep the guy though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ is a bland promo.


AJ is going to fall farther down Roode's top 10 list after this promo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

AJ is about to get interrupted by an entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Alexa needs to come out and talk to Nakamura.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

RUSEV


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

I NEED that Rusev Day hoodie


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Rusev is going to lose twice tonight!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Three times in 48 hours!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I would actually prefer this match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Nakamura still let AJ get beat up for a bit before helping. Man thinks he's sly.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Fuck the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

So Big E and Jimmy Uso vs. 2B. BB wins and they work their way into the title scene.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

LMAO.  I’m actually entertained by this Jinder Mahal top 10 superstars obsession.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Big E still got the Wakanda gear on


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Ref was like


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Honestly, it would be hard for me to not beat the Bludgeon Brothers tonight.  I think E and Jimmy would get a huge pop if they win.  And I would want that pop!

And frankly.  The babyfaces are more talented.

(good thing i’m not booking.)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Sami Zayn almost won his first WWE championship.  Same deal for Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

SD enjoyable for once


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SD enjoyable for once


Road Dogg probably got stuck in traffic so Ryan was in charge this week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Asuka probably has no idea wtf Charlotte is saying


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Decent segment between the two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Asuka trash on the mic but at the same time shes so fucking charismatic it don't matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SD enjoyable for once


r-really??


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> r-really??


Yeah


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> !!!


That lack of self-awareness though. That'll get him over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

"When I RETAIN that US Championship"
But um Bobby...you have to be the title holder to retain the title


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias don’t forget dude.  Jinder would get Roman cheered after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Jinder looks fucking huge.  Guy is really strong looking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Jinder low-key a decent mid-card Heel.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Jinder actually gets booed.  That’s valuable.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Lol.  Bobby tried to go up top again.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I do think that the US Title Match could be the worst match at Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

KO telling the truth


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jinder low-key a decent mid-card Heel.



trash main eventer tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

KO speaks the truth. Why the hell was Shane at ringside?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> trash main eventer tho.


Agreed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

It is weird that Sami blames KO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

They picked Moolah of all people this fucking company


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It is weird that Sami blames KO.


He had a valid reason why.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Even though I'm still ehh on Naomi she got that nice booty


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Holy fucking shit.  That Raw promo!  Huge fucking Raw on Monday!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Carmella sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Modern day Moolah.
Erm......


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2018)

Lol Graves really into this more than anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I hate Carmella’s ring attire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Mella got a little fire under her after dumping big ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Carmella has been getting pins as of late. She's defo cashing in at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella has been getting pins as of late. She's defo cashing in at Mania.


They are going to have her meddle in Asuka/Charlotte?  Really?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are going to have her meddle in Asuka/Charlotte?  Really?


Probably tries to cash in on Asuka after the match. Not sure if they'd have her be successful or not.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I would be really surprised LT.

And I think Charlotte has a good chance to win.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Fuck you Shane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

This bitch still trying to make excuses for his own ego. Fuck him. Vince needs to fire him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes!  See ya Shane!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Shane is leaving!? Praise the Lord.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

I really like the big K and O in Kevin's Titantron


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2018)

Wouldn't be entirely surprised if Shane got an on air role for RAW.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Good. Shane deserved this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Love this!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Fuck you Shane!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Shane hopefully learned his lesson.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

damn shane is dead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Brings tears of joy to my eyes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Mostly good tonight.  Carmella/Naomi was trash.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mostly good tonight.  Carmella/Naomi was trash.


Road Dogg getting lost in traffic was a godsend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mostly good tonight.  Carmella/Naomi was trash.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Lana actually brings Rusev down in the Mixed Match Challenge.  Worst team in the Challenge tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

@WhatADrag i didn’t like Jinder/Roode either.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Shane a dumb fuck. Man literally stepped down as commissioner then provoked Sami and KO. What did he dumbass think would happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Mike Kanellis just watched Sami and KO drag Shane's prone body and didn't give a darn. Smart man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mike Kanellis just watched Sami and KO drag Shane's prone body and didn't give a darn. Smart man.


Not like Shane has treated him well either. Everyone is glad he is gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i didn’t like Jinder/Roode either.



RKO being disrespected this mania year smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

Daniel Bryan confirmed new Commissioner but he too steps down but not before announcing that he's entering the match between AJ and Nakamura to troll Vince bj


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2018)

Will be interesting to see what they have in store for SD with Shane out as a presence after WM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Charlotte hugging bobby to much for my liking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

I ship it 

Charlotte x Bobby FTW !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2018)

Shane's ego was out of control!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I think Asuka is losing next week.  And she's going to lose because of the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shane's ego was out of control!


Shane just thought he could make that announcement, resign, and run to his limo.  No repercussions.

I'm glad he was wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Strowman feeding Sheamus details about Alexa?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Strowman feeding Sheamus details about Alexa?


toss her to me next.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Who you got: Strong or Alexander?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Alexander.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

Asuka is definitely losing next Tuesday.  Mark your calendars.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Both men with super close rope breaks on each others' finishers. Crowd is pumped.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

CEDRIC IS GOING TO MANIA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 13, 2018)

Another good episode of 205 Live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

The truth is that it's a pre show match.  But it should still be a really fun match that a lot of the crowd really enjoys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm with @Ghost_of_Gashir 

I would consider releasing Carmella later on in the year. She's a candidate on my cut list.  She's hot.  But this the big leagues.  There are too many girls in NXT. And there are women like Toni Storm in the indies that WWE still needs to snag.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2018)

I'd release Alexa Bliss too .

I mean she's probably doing Kid Rock so fuck that hoe .


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2018)

fuck you, sheamus

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah...i'd knock her push down a few pegs but i wouldn't want her released


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

teddy said:


> Yeah...i'd knock her push down a few pegs but i wouldn't want her released


I was joking doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

teddy said:


> Yeah...i'd knock her push down a few pegs but i wouldn't want her released


Her title run ends at Mania.

No clue what she does after that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Legend (Mar 14, 2018)

lmao they murdered shane

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Legend said:


> lmao they murdered shane


Nice to see the heel authority figure get his comeuppance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Wow these boys went savage on Shane. Wew! maybe I should have watched smackdown for once...



teddy said:


> fuck you, sheamus


LOOL when was this??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2018)

Pretty sure that was this past raw

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

Shane was like

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


ughhhhhhh

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Even the Corporate Champion AJ Styles didn't come out to save his boy Shane McMahon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

AJ remembers last year

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Shane really is an ego maniac.  Remember Summerslam?  He was trying to set up a feud between himself and Brock Lesnar!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shane really is an ego maniac.  Remember Summerslam?  He was trying to set up a feud between himself and Brock Lesnar!


And I used to think Shane was the cool mcmahon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

Shane puts less people over than Stephanie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Lets not get ahead of ourselves. Stephanie is stinking up the ronda rousey run with her usual fuckery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lets not get ahead of ourselves. Stephanie is stinking up the ronda rousey run with her usual fuckery.



Eh Ronda stinks like shit as well  

I knew this feud and her would be a disaster and bam I was right


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2018)

The FABULOUS MOOLAH Battle Royale

Because when one wants to push a positive message of female empowerment, use a woman that fucked over women's wrestling for generations. 

Also it's a waste. Sasha vs. Bayley singles match, Natalya and Carmella tag team match playa!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The FABULOUS MOOLAH Battle Royale
> 
> Because when one wants to push a positive message of female empowerment, use a woman that fucked over women's wrestling for generations.
> 
> Also it's a waste. Sasha vs. Bayley singles match, Natalya and Carmella tag team match playa!



This is the worst Mania ever to be honest. You should probably skip 

Watch AJ vs Naka though


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

I actually wish we had gotten Brock/Shane. I want it just for the sage punch spot.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

And what do you guys think they do with Rousey after Wrestlemania?  Such she turn heel?  Go into a title feud with Nia Jax?  Do they move Becky Lynch over and put her up against Rousey??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And what do you guys think they do with Rousey after Wrestlemania?  Such she turn heel?  Go into a title feud with Nia Jax?  Do they move Becky Lynch over and put her up against Rousey??



She's not full timer though. She'll probably be part timing so have her out till near Summerslam.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She's not full timer though. She'll probably be part timing so have her out till near Summerslam.



No way Ronda is working full-time. She's too big a star, and while her draw has diminished she can still wrangle enough money from them without having to do a full-time schedule.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No way Ronda is working full-time. She's too big a star, and while her draw has diminished she can still wrangle enough money from them without having to do a full-time schedule.


yeah she's getting the Brock treatment most likely and probably only feud with Charlotte and Sasha.

WWE doesn't believe in Bayley or Becky to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No way Ronda is working full-time. She's too big a star, and while her draw has diminished she can still wrangle enough money from them without having to do a full-time schedule.


She will be a heel then.

Unlike Brock.  Ronda doesn't look the part.  She's actually a pretty small girl.

Funny if she never wrestles a match on Raw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah she's getting the Brock treatment most likely and probably only feud with Charlotte and Sasha.
> 
> WWE doesn't believe in Bayley or Becky to be honest.



i just don't understand how they fucked those two up. They were hot in NXT, and I don't buy the BS that the WWE fanbase wouldn't "get it". What I see is that Vince doesn't get it, and Dunn doesn't "get it".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She will be a heel then.
> 
> Unlike Brock.  Ronda doesn't look the part.  She's actually a pretty small girl.
> 
> Funny if she never wrestles a match on Raw.



but she's a legit fighter so her size doesn't matter. I mean look at Alexa, she's short as fuck but somehow she's champ.

She's basically women's version of Rey Mysterio


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> i just don't understand how they fucked those two up. They were hot in NXT, and I don't buy the BS that the WWE fanbase wouldn't "get it". What I see is that Vince doesn't get it, and Dunn doesn't "get it".



For Bayley , it's as you said, they didn't get it. Although to be fair I didn't get Bayley either so not sure I mind her 

with Becky, it's obviously her heavy accent. They sorta see her as Sheamus of the women's division sadly. Which sucks cause she could be a good babyface if given a chance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

I remember when Soultaker promised that the fans would never turn on Bayley.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For Bayley , it's as you said, they didn't get it. Although to be fair I didn't get Bayley either so not sure I mind her
> 
> with Becky, it's obviously her heavy accent. They sorta see her as Sheamus of the women's division sadly. Which sucks cause she could be a good babyface if given a chance.



A personal pet peeve....they can tone down the makeup for the women. NXT's makeup didn't look so heavy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For Bayley , it's as you said, they didn't get it. Although to be fair I didn't get Bayley either so not sure I mind her
> 
> with Becky, it's obviously her heavy accent. They sorta see her as Sheamus of the women's division sadly. Which sucks cause she could be a good babyface if given a chance.


Bayley is a underdog who loves hugs, rainbows and everything sweet. How hard was it to get?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I remember when Soultaker promised that the fans would never turn on Bayley.


He didn't factor in that wwe would book her like shit on the main roster. Which tbf he probably should have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".


Steve Blackman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".



Kane and Kurt Angle


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Steve Blackman.



Beat the shit out of Blackman and outsmarted him for 99% of the match before he fell 100 feet off the titan tron attempting to kill Blackman instead of going for the pin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Kane and Kurt Angle



Outwrestled an Olympic gold medalist in wrestling. No-sold being thrown though glass three times. Is portrayed as tougher than the guy who won a gold medal with a broken neck. 

Beat the shit out of Kane for 99% of the match until he missed an elbowdrop falling 30 feet trying to kill Kane instead of pinning him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Beat the shit out of Blackman and outsmarted him for 99% of the match before he fell 100 feet off the titan tron attempting to kill Blackman instead of going for the pin.


I remember the match differently. It made Blackman into a star and he was the talk of the town for weeks!!!!!

ya know until Austin randomly came out and stunnered him for no reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".



When your joke doesn't work the first time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Outwrestled an Olympic gold medalist in wrestling. No-sold being thrown though glass three times. Is portrayed as tougher than the guy who won a gold medal with a broken neck.
> 
> Beat the shit out of Kane for 99% of the match until he missed an elbowdrop falling 30 feet trying to kill Kane instead of pinning him.


Didn't Kane roast Shane's testicles? Kayfabe wise he shouldn't even have any sons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When your joke doesn't work the first time



Did it double post? I didn't even notice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did it double post? I didn't even notice.


My fault bro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

Fuck im tryna go at my homies for?

shane got his ass beat thats all i needed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley is a underdog who loves hugs, rainbows and everything sweet. How hard was it to get?



Seems kinda lame to be honest , even for Vince's standards of lame


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

We


WhatADrag said:


> Fuck im tryna go at my homies for?
> 
> shane got his ass beat thats all i needed


We gotta watch some more old trash ass wrasslin eps together again. 
Next time lets watch some invasion eps.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one wrestler Shane has put over. No one beats Shane unless the psychology is "Shane beat the fuck out of you and outsmarted you and showed he was tougher than you for 99% of the match and he would've won if he didn't try to jump off a 30 foot structure to kill you instead of going for the pin".


Shane was actually beating the crap out of both KO and Sami for a few minutes.  KO had to choke him out from behind to give them the advantage in a two-on-one against a non-wrestler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 14, 2018)

damn jeff has three strikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

He can get some help just like Jarrett.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

Bayley's gimmick is that she's an autistic woman child who can't get laid and gets tricked by everybody because she's simpleminded.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley's gimmick is that she's an autistic woman child who can't get laid and gets tricked by everybody because she's simpleminded.



Sounds like Big Meme


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds like Big Meme



Big Meme got laid all the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

Zelina Vega is on the Alexa path.  She's a wrestler.  But the division has a lot of wrestlers.  So WWE sent her to work on her character instead.  So she is a manager right now.  She's small.  She's a heel.  She's a good talker. Her facial expressions are great.

This is really smart from WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

The Dakota Kai push is going well.  She had to save Ember Moon tonight!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seems kinda lame to be honest , even for Vince's standards of lame


its not supposed to be cool. not everything has to be cool and it got over just fine in NXT.  smh some of ya'll are dumb as bricks.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley's gimmick is that she's an autistic woman child who can't get laid and gets tricked by everybody because she's simpleminded.


autistic yes but she isn't supposed to be as desperate as the main roster makes her out to be. sad really.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2018)

The promo Bayley started to give a couple of weeks ago before Absolution interrupted her.  Fucking terrible!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2018)

be careful what you eat or you will shit all day


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Damn. Pete Dunne kicked Adam Cole’s ass this week!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Poor Zelina.  She did nothing wrong, but just behind Shane McMahon.. she took the biggest beating of the week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> its not supposed to be cool. not everything has to be cool and it got over just fine in NXT.  smh some of ya'll are dumb as bricks.


Or maybe its lame as hell and you don't want to admit it


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or maybe its lame as hell and you don't want to admit it


I guess anything that isn't super generic and obvious is lame as hell to most you dummies. This why wrasslin fans get a bad rap, Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I guess anything that isn't super generic and obvious is lame as hell to most you dummies. This why wrasslin fans get a bad rap, Dean.


I mean her gimmick is pretty much a little girl gimmick. So if you're into that then you a lolicon or pedo .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Put all your money on Black.  Almas is looking incredibly vulnerable.

Vega might not even be there to help him.  It looks like she might get her ass kicked by Candice LeRae earlier in the night.

Black on his own will be a tough ask.  But without his manager??  Almas has no shot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean her gimmick is pretty much a little girl gimmick. So if you're into that then you a lolicon or pedo .


I didn't know you had to be sexually into bayley in order to like her? 

Do you also want to fuck dean and pull on his bald spot?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2018)

People who are sexually into Bayley are mentally deranged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People who are sexually into Bayley are mentally deranged.


Obligatory reminder that there were dudes here trying to put her ass over

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't know you had to be sexually into bayley in order to like her?
> 
> Do you also want to fuck dean and pull on his bald spot?


I do wonder why Renee likes the growing baldy ?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I do wonder why Renee likes the growing baldy ?


Cause he got her addicted to meth.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2018)

Just seeing that the E dropped Moolah from the Battle Royal lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cause he got her addicted to meth.


Gotta ask why are you defending her gimmick?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

See ya Moolah!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> See ya Moolah!


Literally needed a snickers to instill some goddamn sense in the dubba dubba e

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Weird.  I can't find Carmella's tweet calling herself the modern day Moolah anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Weird.  I can't find Carmella's tweet calling herself the modern day Moolah anymore.


Carmella pimps out other women?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Just seeing that the E dropped Moolah from the Battle Royal lmao.



Ha good, that woman deserves little to no recognition.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ha good, that woman deserves little to no recognition.



Someone said, "Does a Fabulous Moolah Battle Royal mean that Moolah gets 35% of everyone's Mania payoff? [HASHTAG]#RAW[/HASHTAG]"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Tony Nese is so fucking cool.  This convinced me. I’m voting for Finn and Sasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Just seeing that the E dropped Moolah from the Battle Royal lmao.



Heh, only took a few days before the blow back of that name would hit the WWE.   Honestly does anybody do their damn homework on checking a person's past before doing something like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Someone said, "Does a Fabulous Moolah Battle Royal mean that Moolah gets 35% of everyone's Mania payoff? [HASHTAG]#RAW[/HASHTAG]"



I was more wondering if the moment one of the women were eliminated if they had to be pimped off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Won’t be long now guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2018)

So thinking about the Women's battle Royale.  WWE will still want it to be a memorial one for someone in the coming years.  Then maybe they should call it Mildred Burke Memorial for her pioneering.  Since they're certainly not going to call it Chyna or Joan Laurer.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So thinking about the Women's battle Royale.  WWE will still want it to be a memorial one for someone in the coming years.  Then maybe they should call it Mildred Burke Memorial for her pioneering.  Since they're certainly not going to call it Chyna or Joan Laurer.


The Alexa Bliss Invitational.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Alexa Bliss Invitational.



I thought that was for every male not named Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2018)

WE don't need a second person from Home Alone 2 to be at a WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

Watch Rusev lose to his home alone tricks too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, only took a few days before the blow back of that name would hit the WWE.   Honestly does anybody do their damn homework on checking a person's past before doing something like that.



Yeah wouldn't be surprised if someone high up randomly thought of the name and the rest of people just nodded. 



Nemesis said:


> I was more wondering if the moment one of the women were eliminated if they had to be pimped off.



hahaha.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2018)

My uncle almost named his new dog after moolah until I talked him out of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2018)

Not going to Wrestlemania next year!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I thought that was for every male not named Buddy Murphy.


I wish I could have rated this funny and winner


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Alexa Bliss on a pole match will be the WM 35 Main Event at this rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Why are people excited over this?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why are people excited over this?


Because people don’t give a darn about five star wrestling matches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because people don’t give a darn about five star wrestling matches!


Casuals give no fucks about five stars

hardcores give no fucks about celebs


best of both worlds both getting what they don't want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because people don’t give a darn about five star wrestling matches!



Fuck 5 stars.  I want 6 star matches dammit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> people actually excited for rusev fighting a middle aged former child star that hasn't been relevant since the early 90s?



Maybe vince can bring back Trump and have Macauley ask him for directions again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2018)

Fuck sakes, what the hell.    The crowd will probably be getting ready to tear into the Roman/Brock match, are those idiots in WWE Public Relations trying to create a riot if they ok this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2018)

lmao I'm shocked they chose Jersey. I might go.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Women's Rumble, HiaC, Elimination Chamber, and Money in the Bank matches were genuinely exciting albeit the build up to every one was a joke. But a Women's battle royal match? Not only did we have one before, but its counterpart (the male version) is already the jobbers mania payoff. So selling it as anything more than that (hurr mah history making) is 100% modern WWE booking. Which is trash and cringe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I thought that was for every male not named Buddy Murphy.



Why.. you heard anything?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Fuck you Rusev


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Women's Rumble, HiaC, Elimination Chamber, and Money in the Bank matches were genuinely exciting albeit the build up to every one was a joke. But a Women's battle royal match? Not only did we have one before, but its counterpart (the male version) is already the jobbers mania payoff. So selling it as anything more than that (hurr mah history making) is 100% modern WWE booking. Which is trash and cringe.


Blame Steph for this one. Dat bitch a representation of why some guys are getting sick of the female cause. Shoving it down your throat instead of letting the concepts process naturally.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I can't stand Lana.  Ever since she tried to make it as a wrestler.. she is pretty much the most obnoxious person on the roster.

I would fire her 100% if I were calling the shots.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

The "get everyone on the card" mandate is dragging Wrestlemania down.  Too many clusterfuck matches thrown together at the last second.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't stand Lana.  Ever since she tried to make it as a wrestler.. she is pretty much the most obnoxious person on the roster.
> 
> I would fire her 100% if I were calling the shots.


Shut up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Blame Steph for this one. Dat bitch a representation of why some guys are getting sick of the female cause. Shoving it down your throat instead of letting the concepts process naturally.



E was always about taking advantage of the hot trends. Pop culture, trashy TV, violence, etc.. Were all themes that defined their eras.. So it's understandable.. It's the execution like you said, that is completely shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

Lana got no moves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

Rusev crush!



Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck you Rusev


Come on now, don't be like Vince!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

Guys I'd like to wish you all a happy Rusev Day.

Also happy Stone Cold Steve Austin beat up your boss day (3:16)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rusev crush!
> 
> 
> Come on now, don't be like Vince!


You know you feel this too dont lie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Guys I'd like to wish you all a happy Rusev Day.
> 
> Also happy Stone Cold Steve Austin beat up your boss day (3:16)


I like the second day better


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

dat feel when everyone just passes Mickie around like a blunt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> dat feel when everyone just passes Mickie around like a blunt



Isn't she married to that Magnus guy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't she married to that Magnus guy?



Since when did that stop anyone?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, what the hell.    The crowd will probably be getting ready to tear into the Roman/Brock match, are those idiots in WWE Public Relations trying to create a riot if they ok this.



They need to divert the hate and tire the people out before the Roman vs Brock match so people will be too worn out, they won’t boo the shit out of the match


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> dat feel when everyone just passes Mickie around like a blunt


Wish they pass her my way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Ambrose pulled off a few appearances except for March 23rd.

Oh mah gawd its happening!!!#


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man, show a little bit of compassion for Murphy.  How did he know the girl he proposed to was going to end up bed hopping when she made the main roster.


He should have considering this almost always happens to jobbers who's women pass them up in the wwe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

Dean eating at Arby's today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean eating at Arby's today.


Arbys has some cool ads now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man, show a little bit of compassion for Murphy.  How did he know the girl he proposed to was going to end up bed hopping when she made the main roster.


Nah.  Murphy about to marry her.  It's a done deal.  She's off the market.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2018)

Hmm, haven't eaten at an Arby's since I was 12.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, haven't eaten at an Arby's since I was 12.


Love Arby's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Murphy about to marry her.  It's a done deal.  She's off the market.



In that case, time to bring in some fresh talent. 

Wonder why the WWE hasn't contacted Taeler Hendrix or Brandi Lauren for a try out. 



Better question would be why haven't these two faced each other in the ring.  They both are in the indies, both are hot as hell, and a match between the two would be Battle of the Best Ass match.  I mean damn.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Love Arby's.


You would
Wendy's>>>


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You would
> Wendy's>>>


I like Wendy's too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't care about pretenders guys.  Bring me more like Alexa Bliss.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2018)

WON Awards


*Spoiler*: __ 





*(WRESTLER OF THE YEAR)*

1. KAZUCHIKA OKADA (616) 5,166
2. Kenny Omega (199) 3,277
3. Tetsuya Naito (137) 2.433
4. A.J. Styles (32) 631
5. Kento Miyahara (3) 171
6. Rush (11) 107
7. Brock Lesnar (4) 80
8. Hiroshi Tanahashi (1) 39
9. Tomohiro Ishii 37
10. Chris Jericho (3) 36




*MOST OUTSTANDING WRESTLER*



1. KAZUCHIKA OKADA (806) 4,824
2. Kenny Omega (281) 3,452
3. A.J. Styles (34) 798
4. Tetsuya Naito (4) 765
5. Tomohiro Ishii (8) 547
6. Kushida (39) 396
7. Zack Sabre Jr. (18) 220
8. Will Ospreay (4) 155
9. Kota Ibushi (10) 101
10. Io Shirai (9) 95


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Matt Riddle 63, Kento Miyahara 60


*TAG TEAM OF THE YEAR*



1. YOUNG BUCKS (520) 4,255
2. Usos (199) 1,712
3. War Machine (70) 1,311
4. Sheamus & Cesaro (13) 666
5. New Dinamitas (60) 559
6. Penta 0M & Rey Fenix (17) 459
7. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi (41) 363
8. Chris Brookes & Kid Lykos (25) 287
9. Cima & Dragon Kid (21) 264
10. Sho & Yoh (2) 196


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Walter & Timothy Thatcher 192, Matt & Jeff Hardy 174, Ricochet & Ryusuke Taguchi 168, Tyler Bate & Trent Seven 163, New Day 162, Travis Banks & TK Cooper 142, Jeff Cobb & Matt Riddle 119, Tommaso Ciampa & Johnny Gargano 117, Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly 83, Ortiz & Santana 72, Authors of Pain 63


*BEST ON INTERVIEWS*



1. CONOR MCGREGOR (252) 1,503
2. Chris Jericho (104) 1,172
3. The Miz (85) 928
4. Kenny Omega (92) 894
5. Kevin Owens (56) 773
6. Paul Heyman (61) 686
7. Tetsuya Naito (109) 677
8. Samoa Joe (57) 583
9. Michael Bisping (46) 487
10. Zack Gibson (62) 466


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Nick Gage 371, Dan Lambert 307, John Cena 265, Rush 264, Minoru Suzuki 219, Enzo Amore 213, David Starr 122, Eddie Kingston 119, Jon Jones 90, Cody 72




*PROMOTION OF THE YEAR*



1. NEW JAPAN PRO WRESTLING (1,095) 5,871
2. Ring of Honor (33) 1,297
3. World Wrestling Entertainment (13) 1,109
4. UFC (11) 831
5. CMLL (22) 695
6. Progress (12) 552
7. All Japan (5) 385
8. PWG (2) 264
9. wXw (12) 223
10. Revolution Pro (2) 85


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Rizin 93, Evolve 72


*BEST WEEKLY TV SHOW*



1. NEW JAPAN WORLD PRO WRESTLING (462) 3,058
2. WWE NXT (274) 2,612
3. CMLL Friday Night Arena Mexico (187) 1,251
4. Being the Elite (136) 1,108
5. Ring of Honor (33) 837
6. WWE Smackdown Live (38) 672
7. Lucha Underground (33) 459
8. CMLL Monday Night Puebla (36) 383
9. WWE Raw (14) 302
10. WXW (21)



*PRO WRESTLING MATCH OF THE YEAR*



1. KAZUCHIKA OKADA VS. KENNY OMEGA 1/4 TOKYO (432) 3,552
2. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega 6/11 Osaka (394) 2,974
3. Kazuchika Okada vs. Katsuyori Shibata 4/9 Tokyo (190) 1,606
4. Tetsuya Naito vs. Kenny Omega 8/13 Tokyo (50) 1,128
5. Kazuchika Okada vs. Kenny Omega 8/12 Tokyo (76) 844
6. Tyler Bate vs. Pete Dunne 5/20 Chicago (19) 429
7. Kushida vs. Will Ospreay 6/3 Tokyo (3) 181
8. John Cena vs. A.J. Styles 1/29 San Antonio (7) 175
9. L.A. Park vs. Rush 3/11 Mexico City (16) 169
10. Keith Lee vs. Donovan Dijak 9/3 Reseda (2) 145


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Will Ospreay vs. Zack Sabre Jr. 11/10 Walthamstow 133, Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi 6/11 Osaka 95, Walter vs. Ilja Dragunov 3/12 Oberhausen 92, Brock Lesnar vs. A.J. Styles 11/19 Houston 73, Brock Lesnar vs. Bill Goldberg 4/2 Orlando 72(2), Kento Miyahara vs. Suwama 10/9 Tokyo 70, Mayu Iwatani vs. Io Shirai 6/21 Tokyo 70





*BEST BOX OFFICE DRAW*



1. CONOR MCGREGOR 573
2. Kenny Omega 156
3. Tetsuya Naito 132
4. Georges St-Pierre 122
5. Kazuchika Okada 75
6. Brock Lesnar 31
7. Floyd Mayweather Jr. 26
8. John Cena 17
9. Roman Reigns 13
10. Ronda Rousey 10




*FEUD OF THE YEAR*



1. KENNY OMEGA VS. KAZUCHIKA OKADA 938
2. Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Conor McGregor 62
3. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Tetsuya Naito 46
4. Kushida vs. Hiromu Takahashi 29
5. Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier 26
6. Rush vs. L.A. Park 22
7. Pete Dunne vs. Tyler Bate 19
8. LIJ vs. Taguchi Japan 18
9. Shane McMahon vs. Kevin Owens 14
  Usos vs. New Day 14


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Sam Adonis vs. Blue Panther 12, David Starr vs. Walter 11

*MOST IMPROVED*



1. BRAUN STROWMAN 275
2. Juice Robinson 230
3. Velveteen Dream 97
4. Cody 71
5. Keith Lee 45
6. Hangman Page 32
7. Soberano Jr. 25
8. Niebla Roja 24
9. Hirai Kawato 21
10. Baretta 19
  Matt Riddle 19


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Authors of Pain 18, Evil 17, Darby Allin 11

*MOST CHARISMATIC*



1. TETSUYA NAITO 536
2. Conor McGregor 135
3. Kenny Omega 127
4. Matt Riddle 52
5. Shinsuke Nakamura 50
6. Chris Jericho 39
7. Hiroshi Tanahashi 38
8. Penta 0M 37
9. Hiromu Takahashi 34
10. Marty Scurll 25


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Kazuchika Okada 19, Dalton Castle 18

*(BEST TECHNICAL WRESTLER)*



1. ZACK SABRE JR. 686
2. Kushida 203
3. Hideki Suzuki 60
4. Marty Scurll 47
5. Pete Dunne 33
6. Katsuyori Shibata 30
7. Timothy Thatcher 23
8. Matt Riddle 20
9. Johnny Gargano 19
10. Kazuchika Okada 18


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Tyler Bate 17, Shotaro Ashino 14, A.J. Styles


*MOST OVERRATED*



1. JINDER MAHAL 569
2. Roman Reigns 62
3. Baron Corbin 38
4. Cody 33
5. The Miz 32
  Bray Wyatt 32
7. Shane McMahon 15
8. Braun Strowman 13
9. Brock Lesnar 12
  Sexy Star 12


*MOST UNDERRATED*



1. RUSEV 94
2. Tomohiro Ishii 92
3. Finn Balor 80
4. Sami Zayn 65
5. Kassius Ohno 44
6. Cesaro 41
7. Oney Lorcan 39
8. Gran Metalik 36
9. Chad Gable 28
10. Roderick Strong 27



*BEST NON-WRESTLER*



1. DANIEL BRYAN 245
2. Zelina Vega 175
3. Paul Heyman 162
4. Stokley Hathaway 102
5. Dario Cueto 48
6. Dan Lambert 42
7. Que Monito 41
8. Jim Cornette 26
9. Shane McMahon 24
10. Renee Young 22


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Kurt Angle 14

*BEST TELEVISION ANNOUNCER*



1. MAURO RANALLO 204
2. Corey Graves 198
3. Don Callis 173
4. Shimpei Nogami 101
5. Kevin Kelly 96
6. Nigel McGuinness 68
7. Jim Ross 43
8. Chuck Taylor 35
9. Excalibur 30
10. Julio Cesar Rivera 29


*HONORABLE MENTION: *Daniel Cormier 27, Dominick Cruz 25, Brian Stann 18, Josh Barnett 14, Lenny Leonard 13, Alan Counihan 12

*WORST TELEVISION ANNOUNCER*



1. BOOKER T 204
2. Percy Watson 101
3. JBL 96
4. Matt Striker 95
5. Byron Saxton 82
6. Josh Matthews 78
7. Michael Cole 55
8. David Otunga 28
9. Don Callis 23
10. Jim Ross 21

*BEST MAJOR WRESTLING SHOW*



1. NEW JAPAN WRESTLE KINGDOM 11 1/4 TOKYO 801
2. New Japan Dominion 6/11 Osaka 200
3. UFC 217 11/4 New York Madison Square Garden 36
4. NXT Takeover 5/20 Chicago 28
5. G-1 Climax finals 8/13 Tokyo 19
6. NXT Takeover 8/19 Brooklyn 14

*WORST MAJOR WRESTLING SHOW*



1. WWE BATTLEGROUND 7/23 PHILADELPHIA 322
2. AAA TripleMania 8/26 Mexico City 172
3. Impact Bound for Glory 11/5 Ottawa 84
4. WWE WrestleMania 4/2 Orlando 66
5. WWE Payback 4/30 San Jose 40
6. WWE Backlash 5/21 Chicago 39
7. WWE Clash of the Champions 12/17 Boston 31
8. WWE Roadblock End of the Line 12/18/16 Pittsburgh 21
9. WWE Survivor Series11/19 Houston 18
10. New Japan Destruction in Fukushima 9/10 Fukushima 13


*WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR*



1. BRAY WYATT VS. RANDY ORTON 4/2 ORLANDO 178
2. Bray Wyatt vs. Randy Orton House of Horrors 4/30 San Jose 170
3. AAA Rumble 8/26 Mexico City 115
4. Alexa Bliss vs. Bayley kendo stick match 6/4 Baltimore 94
5. Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal Punjabi Prison 7/23 Philadelphia 83
6. Rayo de Jalisco Jr. & Dos Caras & Villano IV vs. Canek & Cien Caras & Mascara Ano 2000 11/17 Mexico City 63
7. Michael Elgin vs. Toru Yano 8/2 Fukuoka 29
8. Sexy Star vs. Rosemary vs. Ayako Hamada 8/26 Mexico City 26
9. Raw vs. Smackdown Survivor Series 11/19 Houston 25
10. Naomi vs. Lana 6/18 St. Louis

*WORST FEUD OF THE YEAR*



1. RANDY ORTON VS. BRAY WYATT 373
2. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Jinder Mahal 105
3. Randy Orton vs. Jinder Mahal 74
4. Bayley vs. Alexa Bliss 56
5. Bray Wyatt vs. Finn Balor 46
6. Jeremy Borash vs. Josh Matthews 33
7. Pierroth vs. Diamante Azul 29
8. Enzo Amore vs. Big Cass 12

*WORST PROMOTION OF THE YEAR*



1. IMPACT WRESTLING 429
2. AAA 242
3. World Wrestling Entertainment 106
4. ICW 46
5. Lucha Underground 29


*BEST BOOKER*



1. GEDO 1,025
2. Paul Levesque 48
3. Jun Akiyama 27
4. Jim Smallman, Glen Joseph, John Briley 24
5. Christian Michael Jakobi 14

*BEST GIMMICK*



1. LOS INGOBERNABLES EN JAPON 193
2. Hiromu, Darryl & Carol Takahashi 144
3. Velveteen Dream 90
4. Marty Scurll 57
5. The Elite 48
6. Drew Gulak 48
7. Rusev Day 46
8. Broken Hardys 38
9. Aleister Black 36
10. Braun Strowman 34


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2018)

*(WRESTLER OF THE YEAR)*


7. Brock Lesnar (4) 80

----

Stopped reading.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *(WRESTLER OF THE YEAR)*
> 
> 
> 7. Brock Lesnar (4) 80
> ...



Lesnar vs AJ
Summerslam match
Brock vs Goldberg at mania



fucking fire


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Usos were fucking robbed. Alexa Bliss-Bayley Kendo stick match is the worst match I've seen in my life, let alone the past year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, haven't eaten at an Arby's since I was 12.


ive never eaten but their video game and animu references captured a good demographic lately


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)

I think I saw her interview people a couple of times.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

Young Bucks winning tag team of the year over the Usos and voters implying that HHH is a good booker are the biggest fucking travesties in wrestling of the past 20 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lesnar vs AJ
> Summerslam match
> Brock vs Goldberg at mania
> 
> ...


Don't even remember the summerslam match even being all that good. 
Goldberg/Brock? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2018)

Lmao @ WWE dominating the worst feud of the year list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

ROH the #2 fed in the world when their roster is literal shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmao @ WWE dominating the worst feud of the year list.


This was a shitty year. Only Usos vs New Day and Strong man vs Reigns were any good


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't even remember the summerslam match even being all that good.
> Goldberg/Brock? lol




so you don't remember brock vs joe vs roman vs braun?

goldberg vs brock at mania was fire i don't know what you're loling about


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so you don't remember brock vs joe vs roman vs braun?
> 
> goldberg vs brock at mania was fire i don't know what you're loling about


The survivor series one was meh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Goldberg-Brock at Mania was a finisher fest. It was an enjoyable spectacle I will give you that but as a match it was ass. Still enjoyed it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2018)

Also guys Ive been booked to have a match between me vs One piece marathon royal rumble for 60 bucks.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> so you don't remember brock vs joe vs roman vs braun?
> 
> goldberg vs brock at mania was fire i don't know what you're loling about


No not really I don't. 

I mean the mania match wasn't bad or boring but I don't know about it being great. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goldberg-Brock at Mania was a finisher fest. It was an enjoyable spectacle I will give you that but as a match it was ass. Still enjoyed it though.


It was a great match for what it was. The problem is people standards are so high due to the high quality of matches we get now we try to compare something like this to a okada vs omega or some shit when it can great for what its worth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No not really I don't.
> 
> I mean the mania match wasn't bad or boring but I don't know about it being great. lol




different opinions then.

but at the same time it don't even matter okada won by a landslide and brock was nowhere that maybe like like 7 random ass people voted for him


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This was a shitty year. Only Usos vs New Day and Strong man vs Reigns were any good



Braun with that most improved :boss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

I miss this Ambrose back when he was actually motivated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2018)

lmao aj at msg.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

The fates don't want AJ vs Nakamura


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Pretty sure the AJ thing is a work as they had Sami and KO destroy his leg with a steel chair beforehand. However in the small chance AJ is actually injured then what?
It'd just be smartest to do a Sami-KO-Nakamura Triple Threat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pretty sure the AJ thing is a work as they had Sami and KO destroy his leg with a steel chair beforehand. However in the small chance AJ is actually injured then what?
> It'd just be smartest to do a Sami-KO-Nakamura Triple Threat.



Another multi man match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Another multi man match


Its Triple Threat Mania baby. Plus it denies that fucker Shane a Mania match, though knowing his ass he'd probably interfere so Naka could win.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its Triple Threat Mania baby. Plus it denies that fucker Shane a Mania match, though knowing his ass he'd probably interfere so Naka could win.



Just let him have his match.  But have it like the beat down he had last Smackdown

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

they need to stop with all these fucking shitty ass house shows. reeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

rofling at Jon Bravo film.  Nothing on Roman and blaming he doesn't have the evidence yet but it's out there.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> rofling at Jon Bravo film.  Nothing on Roman and blaming he doesn't have the evidence yet but it's out there.


he went back on his word and said he meant luther reigns and not roman.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2018)

John Cena was named Jon Cena in the video too. I mean is that the third of the Cena triplets along with Juan.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> John Cena was named Jon Cena in the video too. I mean is that the third of the Cena triplets along with Juan.


Lmfao the middle evolution between Jake and the final form John.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> John Cena was named Jon Cena in the video too. I mean is that the third of the Cena triplets along with Juan.


Juan is my favorite Cena

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2018)

Is Juan Cena the Mexican superstar the WWE has been looking for all along

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2018)

Love Juan Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Braun with that most improved :boss.


Yeah that's what happens when you build him nice and slowly and let him get his feet wet instead of shooting your load early cause you need a face of a company


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that's what happens when you build him nice and slowly and let him get his feet wet instead of shooting your load early cause you need a face of a company



While true, I'm still sticking with they should have made Roman the traitor within the shield and built him up from there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> While true, I'm still sticking with they should have made Roman the traitor within the shield and built him up from there.



well if he's the douchebag pretty boy after wards then yeah it would have worked wonders.

kinda like NXT.


The authority works well with Seth and Roman.

Both have that scummy look of being corporate sellouts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

real life providing more shocking moments than scripted wrestling ever could


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Young Bucks winning tag team of the year over the Usos and voters implying that HHH is a good booker are the biggest fucking travesties in wrestling of the past 20 years.


Usos stay getting passed over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

teddy said:


> Usos stay getting passed over


They really did a lot to deserve some love


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2018)

Fuck the Young Bucks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2018)

I gotta stop getting drunk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2018)

Usos


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2018)

usos>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2018)

lol dorks fell for bravo shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2018)

No FFS NO. Why would you pair Asuka with Bailey FGS?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No FFS NO. Why would you pair Asuka with Bailey FGS?


it's just a live event

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No FFS NO. Why would you pair Asuka with Bailey FGS?




it's a house show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

can't believe Mania's till the 8th of April. 

Like holy shit can we get it over with?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's just a live event





WhatADrag said:


> it's a house show


Oh I'm aware. Its still unacceptable though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't believe Mania's till the 8th of April.
> 
> Like holy shit can we get it over with?


Got a couple of bug RAWs left before Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh I'm aware. Its still unacceptable though.


how come?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Got a couple of bug RAWs left before Mania


only thing good about this monday is the Ultimate Deletion which hopefully takes up most of the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> how come?


Because Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Because Bayley


she'll go back to being utterly depressed that Sasha has no feelings for her cause she's THOTing it up backstage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No FFS NO. Why would you pair Asuka with Bailey FGS?



Hmm, testing the waters.  Also the way the men's tag team division has been treated you'd think doing a female tag team division will fare any better.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't believe Mania's till the 8th of April.
> 
> Like holy shit can we get it over with?



Was looking at draft rumors to see what they might do differently.

Possible spoiler for draft below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I only saw old articles saying they might trade AJ for Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Was looking at draft rumors to see what they might do differently.
> 
> Possible spoiler for draft below.
> 
> ...



I thought they were getting rid of that completely since now the rosters are gonna go back to one ppv where they are all at the PPV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No FFS NO. Why would you pair Asuka with Bailey FGS?



Asuka is already less over because of this bullshit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought they were getting rid of that completely since now the rosters are gonna go back to one ppv where they are all at the PPV



Seperate roster shared PPVs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2018)

Yeah no word yet on the end of a brand split.

Hard to see the point of it though. Needs to end lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

I heard Mark Henry is going into the hall of fame.  If true.  To me he is the headliner of this class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2018)

He should turn the Hall of fame into the Hall of Pain.  All of them, including the warrior one! (ok maybe not that far)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Seperate roster shared PPVs


that kinda ruins the purpose of separate brands don't you think?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

Henry should wear the salmon colored jacket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 18, 2018)

who gonna induct him?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who gonna induct him?


Probably Hand since Mae Young is gone.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who gonna induct him?


The Rock.


----------



## Bump (Mar 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who gonna induct him?



Teddy Long


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2018)

When DBS latest episode is more popular in latin america than WWE has been over there in decades.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When DBS latest episode is more popular in latin america than WWE has been over there in decades.


Almas will save the Latin market.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When DBS latest episode is more popular in latin america than WWE has been over there in decades.


Dragon Ball Super is really popular dude.  No shame in losing to that competition.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder if wwe will ever be that popular again? probably not since it actually has worse writing than DBS.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas will save the Latin market.


He's their last hope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He's their last hope.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Hyped for Raw.  But I'm hoping the ultimate deletion is hour three.  I would like to watch the good stuff (about two hours worth).  And move onto other things.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wonder if wwe will ever be that popular again? probably not since it actually has worse writing than DBS.



Maybe if they move to FOX. But I think they have to change a lot of things too. Not sure if they'e willing to fight that hard..company is doing well already


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

WWE is popular.  UFC fighters are starting to seriously consider professional wrestling as an alternative!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2018)

WWE's Greatest Rumble Event on March 31st is going to have a Cruiserweight Championship Match...despite there being no Curiserweight Champion until Wrestlemania. Somebody did not think this through.
Ignore this I'm stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

WWE thinking long term . You're funny @Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE's Greatest Rumble Event on March 31st is going to have a Cruiserweight Championship Match...despite there being no Curiserweight Champion until Wrestlemania. Somebody did not think this through.


Well considering the event is taking place on April 27th and not march 31st.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well considering the event is taking place on April 27th and not march 31st.....


It is? Someone on r/SquaredCircle said March 31st and people on there are usually accurate about that stuff plus the post had a couple of upvotes so I assumed it wasn't false info. Damn I feel stupid(er than usual) now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Women not invited to Saudi Arabia. Typical sausage fest in the Middle East.  No thanks!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Women not invited to Saudi Arabia. *Typical sausage fest* in the Middle East.  No thanks!


Don't act as if you don't like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Booooo.

I was actually in the Air Force about 12 years ago.  And I spent some time in the Middle East.  A few of us went off base to the mall in Doha, Qatar.  And we drove by a park.  It was a pretty tiny park.  But the astonishing thing about the park was the patrons occupying the park.  There were nothing but men hanging out there.  And I just couldn’t understand it.  Why would people enjoy that?  That’s just normal in the Middle East I guess. Women don’t leave the house or go anywhere unless their husbands allow it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah I don't get it either.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Booooo.
> 
> I was actually in the Air Force about 12 years ago.  And I spent some time in the Middle East.  A few of us went off base to the mall in Doha, Qatar.  And we drove by a park.  It was a pretty tiny park.  But the astonishing thing about the park was the patrons occupying the park.  There were nothing but men hanging out there.  And I just couldn’t understand it.  Why would people enjoy that?  That’s just normal in the Middle East I guess. Women don’t leave the house or go anywhere unless their husbands allow it.



i've been in the middle east too. its the gayest place i've ever been to. all of them wanted to rape a decent, clean looking man


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

I wonder if Vince will have Sami Zayn win the "Greatest Ever Royal Rumble." because of Sami being Arabic (Born in Canada to Syrian parents) and a Muslim. You know Vince trying and failing to suck up to the home crowd because he doesn't know much outside of the US except Ireland or Canada.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 19, 2018)

> As far as Braun Strowman is concerned, yes, he did surprise a lot of people by entering the tag team battle royal and winning. I do recognize that win. Braun will have a Raw tag team championship match at WrestleMania ... as long as he finds a partner..



from Angle

Strowman/Elias’  please dear god


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Strowman and Curt Hawkins please.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Money is on Rollins or Strowman to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Bump said:


> from Angle
> 
> Strowman/Elias’  please dear god


Fuck this news. Strowman should win the tag titles on his own.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck this news. Strowman should win the tag titles on his own.


Strowman will take a Brogue kick and get pinned.


----------



## Bump (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck this news. Strowman should win the tag titles on his own.



They would kill the tag titles even more of a death 



Rukia said:


> Strowman will take a Brogue kick and get pinned.



It worked for bryan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Bump said:


> They would kill the tag titles even more of a death
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for bryan?



what does the tag division have going for them anyways?

nothing, they have no momentum at all, so install a handicap to actually invest in the match 


afterwards you have Strongman lose on Raw and rebuild the tag division again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Excited for Ultimate Deletion tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

So Angle kicking off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

More cheers than boos for Roman getting suspended.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao now more boos than cheers for reappearing.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao Roman should have showed up in regular clothes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

This new way of trying to get Roman over with the people sure is working.... for getting more boos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

crowd gives no shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> This new way of trying to get Roman over with the people sure is working.... for getting more boos.


well saying the city name worked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

oh look Stone Cold Roman Reigns , oh hell yeah baby girl !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well saying the city name worked



Well he could have pulled an R-Truth and gotten the city name wrong and see what happens then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Fit cops..... in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao this shit is funny as hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

lmao the thirst and kiddos ran out of cheers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

That's a fucking felony if those were real law enforcement personal.   Logic a shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

this was all just built up for Brock to whoop his ass. 


There feud built up for Mania


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Crowd goes from big pop to quiet as hell. I'm sure that' exactly how they wanted it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm getting the feeling the editing is straight up working this feud tonight


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

They could have made this a lot better with more officers. And maybe less Michael Cole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Well there's Brock's contracted appearance for tonight.  Time to go to the back and collect that heavy paycheck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

nothing's worked Vince. Ya boy still getting nothing but boos, light cheers, and cheers for his beat downs.

also Brock already done for the day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

You deserve it chants


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao at that crowd chant  

And the cuffs gone wow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

crowd fucking popped for Brock returning


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Welp, Brock trying to do what Strowman already perfected.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't care about Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Lmao WWE better get ready for that crowd reaction at WM. What a mess.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Wonder how much Brock got for that second appearance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, Brock trying to do what Strowman already perfected.



I would have laughed my ass off if Strowman came out after and told him he wasn't finished with him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Still not sure over the years what Roman himself did wrong?  I mean were the Smarks expecting him to go "No vince don't give me the push" and then recieve marching orders to the indis after being fired?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Why the fuck are they replaying a felony attack by Roman on law enforcement.   That's incriminating evidence.  He's already looking at time at club fed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still not sure over the years what Roman himself did wrong?  I mean were the Smarks expecting him to go "No vince don't give me the push" and then recieve marching orders to the indis after being fired?


Nothing . Bad place at the bad time, it all started with the elimination of Daniel Bryan remember?

We all were here and everyone in this thread fucking called it of how bad an idea it was


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why the fuck are they replaying a felony attack by Roman on law enforcement.   That's incriminating evidence.  He's already looking at time at club fed.


In case he legit goes to jail if evidence comes out somehow 


They can trick the kids to say it was cause of what he did here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

they edited out Asuka's awkward promo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still not sure over the years what Roman himself did wrong?  I mean were the Smarks expecting him to go "No vince don't give me the push" and then recieve marching orders to the indis after being fired?


he would be beloved by all wrestling fans if that happened. 

wrestling fans dont want to feel forced to like someone. they should have pushed him slower.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nothing . Bad place at the bad time, it all started with the elimination of Daniel Bryan remember?
> 
> We all were here and everyone in this thread fucking called it of how bad an idea it was



And yet logically WWE were vindicated when it turned out D.Bry was hiding more injuries and should be no where near a wrestling ring.  Or do people literally want him to die in the ring too?

(I mean there's nothing wrong with logic and reason here xD)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Is Asuka going to lose by DQ tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

What I find baffling is that Mickie is going along with this mean girl crap when she was on the receiving end of it a while back by WWE creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What I find baffling is that Mickie is going along with this mean girl crap when she was on the receiving end of it a while back by WWE creative.



WWE Female wrestling logic: Bitches be crazy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Also, didn't Mickie say about a month or two back that nobody "butter's her biscuits" but it would seem that Alexa does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And yet logically WWE were vindicated when it turned out D.Bry was hiding more injuries and should be no where near a wrestling ring.  Or do people literally want him to die in the ring too?
> 
> (I mean there's nothing wrong with logic and reason here xD)


I doubt that even if he didn't have hidden injuries he wouldn't have been pushed vs Brock. Vince knew Roman was their boy, so plans were gonna stay with Roman and crowd be damned.

Plus they're about to lose their actual potential star power soon since he's gonna wrestle so not like this comment will stop him.

Only until docs tell him to stop trying to come back will this have true value


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, didn't Mickie say about a month or two back that nobody "butter's her biscuits" but it would seem that Alexa does.



WWE got lazier and more stupid as Wrestlemania is coming. Must be these young writers who are pressured pack to make this a good Mania since Hollywood doesn't have them under such scrutiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

the boos were louder for the comments than for Roman being attacked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

dear god Thickie James


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Well MILF'y James looking nice in that get up thought Alexa playing with fire insulting a person that at that same location.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the boos were louder for the comments than for Roman being attacked


No one cares about Roman.  And people are in awe of Brock.  This formula stinks!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Hmm, so next month it's the Rock's film and Cena's film coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Cockblockers looks funny.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

wew mickie lookin like a rockstar groupie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Cole calling out the writers was utterly embarrassing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Ok, why wasn't Mickie sent to the back after a blatant reach out like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so next month it's the Rock's film and Cena's film coming out.


where roman's movie?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Poor Mickie


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the boos were louder for the comments than for Roman being attacked



I think Meltzer said to a fan on Twitter that they take this as a sign he's over. Apparently they measure overness by energy of a crowd reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think Meltzer said to a fan on Twitter that they take this as a sign he's over. Apparently they measure overness by energy of a crowd reaction.



No I mean Bliss's comments for Nia got more boos than Roman getting his ass whipping


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Will this be the WM that Broom makes it's debut and then set up a classic WM match for HHH next year.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I mean Bliss's comments for Nia got more boos than Roman getting his ass whipping


 
Oh my bad lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

"I've been so impressed with Cesaro the last five minutes."  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Strowman managed to revive this crowd for a bit. He is over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome to WWE King Maxell 


Sir Wolfgang 

Señor Benjamin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Where is the dilapidated boat.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where is the dilapidated boat.


He's there, he's gonna show  up to help Broken matt by capturing the vessel known as Bray Wyatt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stupid.



your trolling is getting better. You almost triggered me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone that has watched TNA knows King Maxell has a win over the GM of 205 Live.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Turning it off.  Ffs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

That was a sloppy finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

wwe dropped the ball on revival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

"Impressive"  Get that mic out of that girl's hands.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone that has watched TNA knows King Maxell has a win over the GM of 205 Live.



I forgot to mention it but dat set yo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

But they also fucked up getting hurt back to back like that. Just a real bad look that lost them favor with Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

hahahah they mentioned his relation ship with Mae Young


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But they also fucked up getting hurt back to back like that. Just a real bad look that lost them favor with Vince.



Yeah but injuries shouldn't really fuck you over this bad. You can't control when or if you get injured


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but injuries shouldn't really fuck you over this bad. You can't control when or if you get injured


Vince is fucked up like that. It makes them look weak and unreliable to him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

damn im starting to wonder if they put too many recent names in this HoF. Goldberg, Dudleys and Mark lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Holy shit, Team "I married beta" are taking on Absolution tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

That Empowered special, I wonder how much of it is going to be spent kissing Steph's ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince is fucked up like that. It makes them look weak and unreliable to him.


I wonder what would happen to him if he started getting run down as an old man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That Empowered special, I wonder how much of it is going to be spent kissing Steph's ass.


They showed Chyna at least


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Fuck sakes, enough of this after school special crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> damn im starting to wonder if they put too many recent names in this HoF. Goldberg, Dudleys and Mark lol.


I feel old as fuck dude


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder what would happen to him if he started getting run down as an old man


He'll put himself out of the misery. 

Or become a cyborg. Cyborg Mcmahon ain't fuckin around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He'll put himself out of the misery.
> 
> Or become a cyborg. Cyborg Mcmahon ain't fuckin around.



I'd vote for Cyborg McMahon for president


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

So both women are going in as heels at their WM match.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

Words sound empty and uninteresting. Can't they add Bayley to like a group or something? Jesus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So both women are going in as heels at their WM match.


they just need to admit their yuri feelings for each other already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

did I just see Cena throw a woman around ?


I'm in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

So Wonder Banks will be playing the face in peril in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Welp, Bayley and Banks turning into high school girls with their problems.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Lolol Taker didn't respond


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, Bayley and Banks turning into high school girls with their problems.


I'll never understand why wwe books their women like 16 year olds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Next Cena will be going to Mark's house to get his answer.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

lmao Cena talking that shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Damn the crowd turned on Taker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Ask for Taker, get Kane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Why would Kane speak for the Undertaker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

Sheamus and Cesaro sinking their yaoi ship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Production damning Roman by replaying his felony act.   The only thing they did tonight was get Reigns 10 to 20 should he be taken to court.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why would Kane speak for the Undertaker.



I think it is more "Bitch, only I can call out the Undertaker like that."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2018)

lol why are they doing a match for the first time every weeks out from WM.

damn sorry for being negative but i just don't get it lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

LOOOL Kane trolled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why would Kane speak for the Undertaker.



He's trying to run for Mayor so obviously he's being a man of the people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

GEORGE WASHINGTON!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2018)

Cena so goat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

HAHAHAHA MIZ took a shot at Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Hmm, so Miz and co taking on the Club.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena so goat


He made me believe he was turning heel  

This has been the most intriguing storyline in WWE


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey guys.


I has a question for yall.

If Samoa Joe was still in the picture, where on the Mania card would he be?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> I has a question for yall.
> ...


Probably IC title


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> I has a question for yall.
> ...



If he came back now, I think winning the Battle Royale.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If he came back now, I think winning the Battle Royale.



WWE doesn't hate him that much


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE doesn't hate him that much



True 

Honestly WWE should put a thing with it.  Like with the Battle Royale get IC/US title match of choice.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol why are they doing a match for the first time every weeks out from WM.
> 
> damn sorry for being negative but i just don't get it lol.



Too many hours, too few people they want to put up.  

I've said it once I'll say it again.  They should turn the monthly ppvs into Raws and Smackdown.  Weekly 10+ hours is just going to put too many people off because everything that has been done will be done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

So does Wyatt go back to being Husky tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Skasguard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

The women's evolution/revolution/movement pretty much turned into Steph's vanity project to pad her professional portfolio.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

so Raw will be longer than usual


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

yes excellent


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

You know if this skit is successful Steph might have a women's version of it done, just because it's a first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know if this skit is successful Steph might have a women's version of it done, just because it's a first.



Lita is forced out of retirement and has to fight Reby


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Lita is forced out of retirement and has to fight Reby


WONDERFUL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

vanguard tag in


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

I want Edge to be there, and Jeff. and Hurricane, and others


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

FIREWORKS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

they're redoing Deletion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

Well there went shooting fireworks at each other.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

What, Matt had Wyatt's place rebuilt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't know about you guys but fuck if I ain't enjoying this 


Careful Bray, you're in Obsolete land


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What, Matt had Wyatt's place rebuilt.


to fuck with his mind


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Ode to Joy... Thought Hunter Herst Helmsley was about to come in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

WWE just promoted attempted murder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

I thought Matt no-sold the spider walk. Why does it affect him now.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

JEFFF
BENJAMIN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Skasguard is safe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

I can't wait until Cornette shits on this tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

The fuck, did they just drown Wyatt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

DELETE DELETE!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, did they just drown Wyatt.



but of course, he must be legit deleted!! 


be cleansed of his failures

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

As entertaining as this skit was, it seem a bit water downed for some reason.  Not as much zaniness of the previous two that were seen in TNA.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> As entertaining as this skit was, it seem a bit water downed for some reason.  Not as much zaniness of the previous two that were seen in TNA.


Agreed.

No fireworks battles, no transformations,


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

Bray should've came out of the lake as IRS so it turns out this skit was just a huge troll against the government.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> As entertaining as this skit was, it seem a bit water downed for some reason.  Not as much zaniness of the previous two that were seen in TNA.


Probably wasted their time on Cena and Roman and didn't trust this to work


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bray should've came out of the lake as IRS so it turns out this skit was just a huge troll against the government.



But the McMahons are in the government now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> But the McMahons are in the government now



Vince used to be able to laugh at himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2018)

In all honesty, I think the skit would have have a bit more leeway had it been on the SmackDown brand.   Plus they have talent there that could have arrived and hammed it up.  I mean could you imagine the parts New Day, Rusev and English, and The Borderland Brothers could have been given.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

Role of Senor Benjamin should've been played by Sheldon Benjamin tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 19, 2018)

yfw Bray deleted himself to avoid paying child support

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I think the skit would have have a bit more leeway had it been on the SmackDown brand.   Plus they have talent there that could have arrived and hammed it up.  I mean could you imagine the parts New Day, Rusev and English, and The Borderland Brothers could have been given.




I thought it was pretty fine and proved that Vince should allow more leeway for creativity 

I hope he liked it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2018)

Brother Drag I knew you'd come


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2018)

Senor Benjamin was the only funny part


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2018)

damn watching the network special all these bitches looking raggedy and rocking glasses


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2018)

Did Bray Wyatt get deleted?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

I can't stomach Stephanie McMahon taking credit for women getting more opportunities in the WWE.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

Woken Hardy to Giraffe: "Yasssss you like carrots like i like green beans Yasssss"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

I enjoyed Final Deletion. It was a lesser version of the TNA one but it was still enjoyable for what it is. So what now for Bray? Repackaging? I mean he did fall into the "Lake of Reincarnation."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Also LMAO they tried to have Reigns look cool like Austin and crowd gave no fucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Reigns got what he deserved.  He shouldn't have been at the building.  His boss had suspended him.  He was beating up law enforcement.

You aren't a good babyface if you are insubordinate. And you behave like laws don't apply to you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Proud Papa HHH.  Some of the women in WWE are actually his biggest success stories.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

i didn't watch TNA so i think they made Final Deletion for just the WWE fan who doesn't know much about Broken Hardy, which is good since i liked it and everything was "newer" to me than others here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also LMAO they tried to have Reigns look cool like Austin and crowd gave no fucks.



I don't recall Stone Cold getting his ass kicked whenever he broke the law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I enjoyed Final Deletion. It was a lesser version of the TNA one but it was still enjoyable for what it is. So what now for Bray? Repackaging? I mean he did fall into the "Lake of Reincarnation."



Matt will finally release the woman inside Bray and he becomes Sister Abigail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Piggybacking onto our convo from this morning.  Yeah.. wwe should give up on being as popular as Dragonball in Mexico.  Almas can’t overcome a difference like this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Matt will finally release the woman inside Bray and he becomes Sister Abigail.




we gonna go deeper


SISTA Abigail 


"wassup mother fucker, you know jerome didn't pay that child support on time, gurllllllllllllllll"


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also LMAO they tried to have Reigns look cool like Austin and crowd gave no fucks.


Reigns is beyond repair. He could come out cutting a promo with rock-tier charisma and he'd still get booed out of the building.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Piggybacking onto our convo from this morning.  Yeah.. wwe should give up on being as popular as Dragonball in Mexico.  Almas can’t overcome a difference like this.


wwe have let themselves fall out of favor with non hardcore fans for way too long meanwhile db wasn't pumping out trash material for the last decade and returned and got back in the hearts of casual fans again.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2018)

How was Raw??


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> How was Raw??


I told you guys this Raw would suck.  Would it kill you to listen to me once in a while???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

I saw this.  I guess it was one of the things the live crowd was treated to during the final deletion.

Holy shit.  Ronda is not ready for primetime.  She makes Bayley look fucking incredible on the mic.  Brutal.  Absolutely fucking brutal.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

I mean none of the mma people seem to be able to cut promos in wwe. Ken Shamrock used to cut some pretty crappy promos back in the attitude era.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Terrible reaction for Brock last night.

Will both Roman and Brock get booed at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2018)

Both of them deserve to get booed out of the arena

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys this Raw would suck.  Would it kill you to listen to me once in a while???


everything you say is shit .

So this Raw turned out better than your tastes you goddamn Curt Hawkins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know if this skit is successful Steph might have a women's version of it done, just because it's a first.



It got a lot of Insta hits I think.

Shit I wonder if they should preshoot stuff like this and just play it on tv between matches. A lot of money for production though.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean none of the mma people seem to be able to cut promos in wwe. Ken Shamrock used to cut some pretty crappy promos back in the attitude era.



Because they know Promos are useless.  Being good on Mic doesn't mean you can kick the living shit out of someone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Bayley and Sasha's feud is the stupidest shit ever. 

"I can't forgive you because you made a mean face at me, Sasha!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

Holy fuck Daniel Bryan has been medically cleared to return to in ring action by WWE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

Wrestlemania about to have a massive pop.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan vs. AJ
Bryan vs. Shinsuke
Bryan vs. Braun
Bryan vs. Asuka


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan should move to Raw and be a mouthpiece for Ronda.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Confirmed injury prone B plus player non draw vanilla midget cleared to wrestle again. Why is this big news? 

Edit: Wait, are they going to force him to make that sack of shit Nakamura look good now that AJ is injured?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Good post Ghost.

that makes a lot of sense. It resembles WWE green lighting Kurt the day before the PPV because too many people couldn’t participate.  WWE probably got some bad news about AJ Styles and they need to throw in a replacement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Mfw Shane wrestles Bryan at WM and then Bryan is forced to show he is inferior to Shane for 99% of the match until Shane decides to jump off something 30 feet high instead of going for the pin

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

WWE better not fuck this up and not give us Miz vs Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 20, 2018)

Daniel Bryan and The Big Dog as the two faces of the company with Seth Rollins cleaning up the ring after them. My drugggg


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan joins The Shield and Dean is released


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Goddamn we'll actually get payoff to Miz v. Bryan.
But more importantly. Styles v. Bryan, Rollins v. Bryan, Balor v. Bryan, etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

Shane/Bryan vs. Sami/KO is the obvious match, right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Shane/Bryan vs. Sami/KO is the obvious match, right?


Going to pop like mad when Shane is about to hit a Coast to Coast on Sami only to be intercepted mid-air by Bryan's Running Knee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Mar 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bryan joins The Shield and Dean is released



Dude. We are eating right now.

Now that Daniel Bryan is here to claim a top spot, we at the Roman Empire need not be worried anymore! Finally there is another star on Roman's level on the roster


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2018)

WWE is awesome again with Bryan returning to the ring full time.

Finally the Stone Cold of this generation is back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

These assholes better not put Bryan on 205


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Miz/Daniel Bryan???


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2018)

Nakamura vs Bryan vs AJ for WM main event.

It could be as awesome as Benoit/HHH/HBK.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz/Daniel Bryan???



Summerslam I'm guessing if they want Miz to retain


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

LordPerucho said:


> Finally the Stone Cold of this generation is back.



CM Punk is back!?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2018)

I always saw Punk as the new Rock .


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm good on seeing Miz-Bryan .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Braun Strowman's tag partner should be the lifeless corpse of Elias that Strowman just hauls to the ring the dumps in the corner for the entirety of the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Braun's partner should be Mark Henry, who reopens the hall of pain during his hall of fame speech by giving the guy that introduces him a world's strongest slam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

lmao at all these neckbeard nerds who think nobodies like Pete Dunne or Tyler Black will ever come within 10000 feet of Daniel Bryan to fulfill their smark sexual fantasies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao at all these neckbeard nerds who think nobodies like Pete Dunne or Tyler Black will ever come within 10000 feet of Daniel Bryan to fulfill their smark sexual fantasies.


Why are the neckbeards so stupid?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 20, 2018)

Gotta love it.

WWE: you can never wrestle again even though other docs say its ok we really care about you and your family life and quality of life.

DB: ok when my contract is up I'm going to NJPW. peace losers

WWE: on second thought...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Don't worry guys.  I will represent you all at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

rukia fucking won


we all won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry guys.  I will represent you all at Wrestlemania.


You'll never represent me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You'll never represent me



[HASHTAG]#anyonebutRukia[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

OMG 

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Even if Daniel Bryan is his partner.  I will still root against Shane at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Whatever you do. Don't cut Bryan's return short by putting him in the ring with Sasha Banks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Even if Daniel Bryan is his partner.  I will still root against Shane at Wrestlemania.


You're not alone on that one buddy.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

Great that Bryan is cleared.  But I hope hope hope hope Vince and co have told him to NEVER do another diving headbutt ever again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Sami finally in something important at mania

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

Screw just not diving head butts.  Vince should make near enough every head based move banned for Daniel Bryan since he's prone to head injuries


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

DB is back!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan needs to stop doing the missile dropkick too. That's what messed up his neck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Great that Bryan is cleared.  But I hope hope hope hope Vince and co have told him to NEVER do another diving headbutt ever again.


He could definitely do elbow drops. He has the ability to make it look like it hurts


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan can't use an elbow drop...that's Bayley's move.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

This is the best news I've heard involving wwe in years.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He could definitely do elbow drops. He has the ability to make it look like it hurts


 
Elbow Drops are fine.  I'm more worried about him getting another head injury and Vince going "Told you so."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Bryan was the moron that was telling Luke Harper to give him backdrop drivers. He just doesn't know how to hold back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Elbow Drops are fine.  I'm more worried about him getting another head injury and Vince going "Told you so."



the only way that happens is if Vince decides to put him in a spot that could hurt him, plus what's WWE going to do? Let go one of their biggest assets who has proven he's a star? That would be idiotic


----------



## Bump (Mar 20, 2018)

we need a new title now


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Damn bros


DB vs Miz


we been waiting for years.


----------



## Lew (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll say it now if D-Bry can go I'll be fine with him doing a title winning match at SummerSlam


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

Lmao WWE just had to put their video package at the start of the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Hmm, so with DB cleared how will tonight's SD fair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow, "Thank you Brie" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

DB too over


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

Hahaha Iove how alive this crowd is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

you know a mother fucker is over when the crowd's doing the pointing at the Mania sign

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

If Miz were still on SD, this would have been the perfect time for him to have come out and heel it up creating one of those memorable moments in SD history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

smackdown is good again.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow no opponent announced. You guys might have been right on the money with the Shinsuke theory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Hmm, Ziggler throwing his hat into being an opponent for DB.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Brie confirmed a better promo than everyone on the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Ziggler throwing his hat into being an opponent for DB.



Literally the most disgusting thing I've ever read.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Miz were still on SD, this would have been the perfect time for him to have come out and heel it up creating one of those memorable moments in SD history.



Too bad they set the IC title match set in stone, would be awesome to see DB attack Miz on Raw and build up the next three weeks for the only interbrand match of Mania  

all that copying his moves, mocking him, and he gets his a few weeks before Mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

beautiful


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Because they know Promos are useless.  Being good on Mic doesn't mean you can kick the living shit out of someone.


Sadly that isn't how pro wrestling works. Most fans will turn on the mma fighter if they can't cut good promos for themselves and sell the match verbally.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

whatever happen to the top ten list


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Literally the most disgusting thing I've ever read.



Not my fault Ziggler goes up to congrats DB one minute then implies he'll beat him the next.   I mean when Vince had Miz moved to Raw he pilfered SD's best guy on the mic and gimped the show due to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

whats he talking about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> whats he talking about?


that Meltzer was lied to about DB's not being allowed to come back and wrestle.

Which I gotta admit JBL is right, the more you fuck with Meltzer , the more you can actually kill dirt sheets and surprise fans.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2018)

Over/Under on Alexa and Strowman getting it on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

<thread excited for DB
<gets DB news 
<realizes that Smackdown sucks overall
<abandons ship

yep this is how should be

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (Mar 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Over/Under on Alexa and Strowman getting it on?



im for it


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2018)

Tfw brie is now the most over woman on the roster

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> <thread excited for DB
> <gets DB news
> <realizes that Smackdown sucks overall
> <abandons ship
> ...



This is what happens when Vince sabotages his own product to keep his flagship show afloat.   How in the hell did Road Dog end up in charge of SD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that Meltzer was lied to about DB's not being allowed to come back and wrestle.
> 
> Which I gotta admit JBL is right, the more you fuck with Meltzer , the more you can actually kill dirt sheets and surprise fans.


that's not why at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Fuck matches we need a lot of story line building the next couple of weeks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Fuel to the fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

I love the Yep Movement!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

lol JBL channeling his inner DT.

lmao @ this storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Heh, so KO and Sami gone.   Wow of all people DB to do the firing.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is what happens when Vince sabotages his own product to keep his flagship show afloat.   How in the hell did Road Dog end up in charge of SD.



He isn't the guy that was running smackdown when it was good still is.  Road Dogg is just one of many helpers.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

Commentators doing a _great_ job selling this.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Kevin doesn’t want to do this!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

It makes me nervous watching Daniel Bryan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Heh, well that's one way of getting the ring rust out.  Well it's with people DB knows that's doing the beat down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

DB getting that treatment by Vince


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2018)

lol i kinda don't want to see him take bumps like that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Kevin has snapped!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2018)

Look at the difference between DB and Roman getting carted out.  Crowd behind DB, not so much with Roman.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

fuck ko and sami


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2018)

So WWE finally clears Danielson.

Even after The best concussions doctors in the US said Bryan could STILL wrestle all along.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that Meltzer was lied to about DB's not being allowed to come back and wrestle.
> 
> Which I gotta admit JBL is right, the more you fuck with Meltzer , the more you can actually kill dirt sheets and surprise fans.


Meltzer getting worked this one time isn't too bad since he's usually on point with things. Kinda proves his sources in wwe can no longer be trusted tho.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meltzer getting worked this one time isn't too bad since he's usually on point with things. Kinda proves his sources in wwe can no longer be trusted tho.



This isn't the first time. 

Melzter was also told that Punk was coming back in Chicago after his Royal Rumble walkout.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Miz scared of Strowman in the Mixed Match Challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Damn. Alexa was about to make out with Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Asuka won. They really won’t let her lose. Even if her partner is the one that takes the pinfall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka won. They really won’t let her lose. Even if her partner is the one that takes the pinfall.




its all about the money


ronda vs asuka $$$$


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Ronda and Charlotte is a bigger match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

Though tbh, they could make Asuka into a humongous heel.  Imagine how sick of her people will be if she is still unbeaten six months from now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 20, 2018)

Asuka should lose her streak to Bryan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2018)

Both Ronda vs Asuka and Ronda vs Charlotte Flair are money matches.

Keep Ronda and Asuka way for each other until Mania next year. Streak vs Streak

And for the Ronda/Charlotte feud just have Heyman and Ric Flair do promos for the girls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meltzer getting worked this one time isn't too bad since he's usually on point with things. Kinda proves his sources in wwe can no longer be trusted tho.


Yeah but I think what that point was referring to is that if you can give Meltzer false info, you can swerve him so that way fans don't find out the plans early and so they can actually be surprised . 

Having said this JBL still a tool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> So WWE finally clears Danielson.
> 
> Even after The best concussions doctors in the US said Bryan could STILL wrestle all along.



Fear did them in. They realized the dude was too much of an asset to let him walk away


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Fans chanting Ali


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Wrestlemania weekend gonna be to god damn lit

take over
cody vs omega
mania

I might die

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2018)

I don’t care about Cody.  Doesn’t matter how they package this bullet club leadership nonsense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Wonder who the fuck is gonna win between ali and cedric


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 20, 2018)

Goddamn that Ali-Gulak match was fire. Missed SD because of work but 205 Live still on the up quality wise.
Heard my boy Bryan still over AF


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn that Ali-Gulak match was fire. Missed SD because of work but 205 Live still on the up quality wise.
> Heard my boy Bryan still over AF


FIREEEE match and damn DB>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2018)

WWE 24 mania or Daniel Bryan return tho


either way both fire


if you do the mania route

you can cover

db return
undertaker last match
ronda first match
aj vs naka
usos being on the main card for the first time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE 24 mania or Daniel Bryan return tho
> 
> 
> either way both fire
> ...



Four of those are gonna be fun.

I don't get why people expect Ronda to amaze when she hasn't been doing this long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn that Ali-Gulak match was fire. Missed SD because of work but 205 Live still on the up quality wise.
> Heard my boy Bryan still over AF


DB had the fans doing the Mania pointing for him 

This mofo is mega over

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2018)

People excited for master of the two and a half star match, Cody Rhodes in the year of our lord 2018.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 21, 2018)

I wanted Kurt Angle vs Danielson in a submission match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2018)

Holy fuckimfekmcfss3jkknbde5784r32367iiombvsw4t...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

I do hate that both Stephanie and Shane are in two of the biggest matches at Wrestlemania though..


----------



## Kuya (Mar 21, 2018)

Bryan is still incredibly over

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This isn't the first time.
> 
> Melzter was also told that Punk was coming back in Chicago after his Royal Rumble walkout.


oof welp....


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Is Kane/Cena official yet for Mania?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## teddy (Mar 21, 2018)

Not gonna lie I'm kinda looking forward to most of the matches on the mania card. went and scheduled myself to have the night off for then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

teddy said:


> Not gonna lie I'm kinda looking forward to most of the matches on the mania card. went and scheduled myself to have the night off for then


This mania went from possible shit to pretty solid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Because they know Promos are useless.  Being good on Mic doesn't mean you can kick the living shit out of someone.



>kicking someone's ass on a scripted show




WhatADrag said:


> Wrestlemania weekend gonna be to god damn lit
> 
> take over
> cody vs omega
> ...



Cody can’t even muster a 3* match against Okada

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Mar 21, 2018)

That's the problem with today's WWE. While there can be the occasional surprises Vince refuses to break molds anymore. If he really wanted to make mania lit have Miz cut a promo after his match and challenge DB who has already wrestled as well.

 Have them wrestle and while they are wrestling have Brie and Maryse come out to cheer them on. Then out of nowhere Maryse throws her baby into the miz to use as a foreign object. Brie not be outdone chugs a bottle of tequila breast feeds and throws in Birdie.

Mix swings wildly with his kid and misses. DB rips off birdies shit filled tequila laced organic cotton diaper and guns it at the mizs face. Book the pin. DB is champion.

Break molds my friends.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

When they do Miz/Bryan. I hope the Miztourage is gone. And I hope that Maryse is back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2018)

teddy said:


> Not gonna lie I'm kinda looking forward to most of the matches on the mania card. went and scheduled myself to have the night off for then



They did a good job inserting at least one person into them that people want to see. It's going to be weird, but I also think they should consider not having Reigns/Lesnar as the last match lmfao.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

AJ/Nakamura feud is ice cold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ/Nakamura feud is ice cold.


Road dogg doing generic shit

Match gonna be flames 

Aj need to retain tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Road dogg doing generic shit
> 
> Match gonna be flames
> 
> Aj need to retain tho


AJ should retain.  He’s better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2018)

Braun should be the Universal champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

This probably the best mania card damn near over a decade.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 21, 2018)

Any word on Joe's return?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sorta like gamagoori from KLK smashing mako. its like a squirrel getting fucked by a horse.


Why did you put that image in my head?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ should retain.  He’s better.



I think he's dropping the belt and then moving up to RAW. Only reason why I can honestly see them building the feud to WM. They might also think Shinsuke needs it more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Wtf!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Any word on Joe's return?


Tagging with Strowman against the Bar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

all we need is Heel Ambrose to show up at Mania

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all we need is Heel Ambrose to show up at Mania



He'll do the J-O-B on P-P-V

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all we need is Heel Ambrose to show up at Mania



WWE doesn't need Dean at the moment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE doesn't need Dean at the moment


Fucker if he screws Roman over youre gonna be bowing to him like a god


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucker if he screws Roman over youre gonna be bowing to him like a god



keep dreaming!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all we need is Heel Ambrose to show up at Mania


I want to see Ambrose take out both Brock and Roman.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> keep dreaming!


I know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Ambrose take out both Brock and Roman.


Would be lulzy to see Brock have to sell to someone who started the lazy part timer stuff in E


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Ambrose could replace the Miz in the IC title match.

Not sure if you guys know this or not.  But Miz was killed last night in the Mixed Match Challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

@WhatADrag Wrestlemania should actually be a better show than Takeover this year.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want to see Ambrose take out both Brock and Roman.



Run in might not be a bad way to shake that match up lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

This is how I would do it:

Pre-show -

Women's Battle Royal
Cruiserweight Title Match
Men's Battle Royal

Main Show -

Raw Tag Titles
IC Title Match
John Cena vs The Undertaker
Raw Women's Championship (cooldown) 
Shane and Daniel Bryan vs Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens
US title match (cooldown)
Smackdown Women's championship
Ronda and Kurt vs Stephanie and HHH
Smackdown Tag Titles (cooldown)
AJ Styles vs Nakamura
Roman vs Brock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Mar 21, 2018)

It's the best Mania card in  a long while but will probably be undermined by being overstuffed as hell.

Women's battle royal will be in the main card because it's "history." Probably the piss break before the main event spot.

I think Naka wins the title and AJ and Finn swap brands right after. I know that's a downgrade for SD but B show gonna B show 

I actually think Bryan will end up on Raw too. They're gonna want those matches with Lesnar (which Bryan has basically begged for), AJ, Roman, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2018)

Definitely think they'e pulling Shane out of there. Not so sure about DB.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is going to move to Raw based on that crowd reaction last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is going to move to Raw based on that crowd reaction last night.


Anything to murder smackdown in cold blood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag Wrestlemania should actually be a better show than Takeover this year.


yup 

for once mania is actually must see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

I don’t care as long as Miz and Bryan are on the same show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

*The Golden Lovers (Kenny Omega & Kota Ibushi) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson)

*IWGP U.S. Heavyweight champion Jay White vs. Hangman Page

*Jushin Liger vs. Will Ospreay.

*IWGP champion Kazuchika Okada & Tomohiro Ishii vs. Zack Sabre Jr. & Minoru Suzuki.

*Dragon Lee & Rysuke Taguchi & KUSHIDA & Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. SANADA & Tetsuya Naito & BUSHI & Hiromu Takahashi.

*Guerrillas of Destiny vs. Cody Rhodes & Marty Scurll.

*Chuckie T & Toru Yano & Killer Elite Squad.

*Gedo & Hirooki Goto vs. David Finlay & Juice Robinson.

*Roppongi 3.0 & Rocky Romero vs. Ring of Honor's So Cal Uncensored.


NJPW in usa turned into smackdown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2018)

Dean’s original dirty deeds finisher was the shit too not this cactus jack rip off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

This WOR episode real someone called in and he talked about how he doesn't see the hype for Zach Saber Jr.
Mike and Bryan  agreeing with the dude and I do as well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2018)

ZSJ is pretty good. But Pete Dunne is a better version of him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> ZSJ is pretty good. But Pete Dunne is a better version of him.


Wow this is a dope ass post.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

bout to watch an episode of thunder

thunder episode 54


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean’s original dirty deeds finisher was the shit too not this cactus jack rip off


Nobody knew how to not get fucked up by it though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

I would pay money to watch Avengers with Sasha.  It can be for charity.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2018)

Just heard about the Bryan thing. Immediately rushed to see the episode after hearing the news. Having him active makes all the difference I swear. Sis was actually legitimately pissed off when he took that pounding from KO and Sami. Welcome back goatface. Guess I'm back to watching Smackdown weekly again. For the time being anyway. 

Also Bludgeon Bros are cooler than I thought they'd be from hearing all the chatter. Their theme is dope.

Those "word on screen" graphics are the most retarded, infuriating thing ever and they need to go away....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Their theme is dope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

ko changed his twitter name to kevin steen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2018)

JBL sucks dicks in gym showers and hazes the mentally ill.
I'd take being fed misinformation over being right, but having to be JBL, any day...

Thank god this cunt's off the announcer's booth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm such a mark for good kayfabe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

Meltzer suffers for his sins of being a weeb giving out twenty stars to mediocre Omega matches like dumbasses praising Oda for recycling the same shitty One Piece gags over and over again for the last ten years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 22, 2018)

So is Adam Cole pulling double duty at TakeOver: New Orleans since Bobby Fish is injured and

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dusty Rhodes Classic Final has been combined with the Tag Title Match so its AOP vs. Dunne/Strong vs. Undisputed Era so Cole may deputize in his place? And Cole is in the ladder match for the NXT North American Title.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2018)

I have known this for a while but it is so fucked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

Honestly there should be a wrestlers union, but they have never been United enough to get one started. Wrestlers love being snitches and stabbing each other in the back to promoters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


why do you have a video as a gif?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

Will Dave stop comparing DB to the hardys in popularity return

they are not the same

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

Meltzer is more out of touch than Vince these days.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Old 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

god damn daniel has to get tested after every match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

Daniel shouldn't do house shows or wrestle regularly on tv. He has to work like a Brock schedule.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel shouldn't do house shows or wrestle regularly on tv. He has to work like a Brock schedule.



the question is what does wwe think he is.

They probably don't view him cena and roman levels even after all this shit we seen with db.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> the question is what does wwe think he is.
> 
> They probably don't view him cena and roman levels even after all this shit we seen with db.



But they have to tread lightly with his injuries, so they'll go slow with him like they did with HBK when he came back in 04.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

Keep him as GM and have him wrestle only at the big PPVs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

i wonder how many botchmania episodes would feature DB moving forward


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wonder how many botchmania episodes would feature DB moving forward



That would imply DB botches but he doesn't. He's injury prone.

lame joke.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

I want to see Cena vs Daniel Bryan.

"Daniel!  Get up!"  Love Cena's spot calling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

cena and nikki vs bryan and bri


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That would imply DB botches but he doesn't. He's injury prone.
> 
> lame joke.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2018)

That was entirely on Fandango though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe everyone has to learn to use sage mode punches from Shane to use against Bryan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

Sage Shane vs Sage DB will be an epic 5* match


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

Hulk Hogan is going to be Strowman's partner at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe everyone has to learn to use sage mode punches from Shane to use against Bryan.


Remember when they teased Shane against Brock at Summerslam?

Tell me you didn't want to see Brock sell for Shane.


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sage Shane vs Sage DB will be an epic 5* match



god tier match right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

Hall of famer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wonder how many botchmania episodes would feature DB moving forward


As many as you crying about Roman

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

hope that salmon jacket makes the cut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)

Damn as of right now plans are for the summer is Reigns vs Joe.

Need it not to happen so we can get braun and joe as a tag team

unless we get braun and ellsworth


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

The hall of fame should be fun and lighthearted.  So I would bring Henry out with this song and intro:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2018)

Jericho is the best.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hulk Hogan is going to be Strowman's partner at Wrestlemania.



Bald Hogan and Bald Strowman vs The Bar


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

The Bald vs The Bar


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As many as you crying about Roman



DB botchmania is more interesting than Roman main eventing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn as of right now plans are for the summer is Reigns vs Joe.
> 
> Need it not to happen so we can get braun and joe as a tag team
> 
> unless we get braun and ellsworth



Braun and Drifter is better IMO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> DB botchmania is more interesting than Roman main eventing


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

Please god no hulk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2018)

lmao I wonder who will be GM next.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao I wonder who will be GM next.


Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

"Braun is still down!  But hogan doesn't need him!!!  Leg drop to Cesaro!  1-2-3!!! New champs!!!!"

I love it.  They can make Hulk Hogan look really strong in the match.  And they can prove once and for all that modern wrestlers are chumps compared to the legends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao I wonder who will be GM next.



Edge and Christian
Mark Henry
Goldberg
Kane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

Mark Henry could be a fun GM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

We need a babyface authority figure post Shane.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2018)

How about Stone Cold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "Braun is still down!  But hogan doesn't need him!!!  Leg drop to Cesaro!  1-2-3!!! New champs!!!!"
> 
> I love it.  They can make Hulk Hogan look really strong in the match.  And they can prove once and for all that modern wrestlers are chumps compared to the legends.


All modern wrestlers are chumps compared to the legendary racist hulk hogan.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2018)

Lmao they sliding Hogan into an event. Might make a return to one of the shows one day.



Kuya said:


> Edge and Christian
> Mark Henry
> Goldberg
> Kane



Edge and Christian would be a lot of fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2018)

How bout rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2018)

Besides db vs miz which other matches you guys hope to see DB in?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2018)

everybody

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2018)

when you the face of the company


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2018)

The chant is over, not Bryan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The chant is over, not Bryan.


Rusev Day chant is over.  Not Rusev.  Seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev Day chant is over.  Not Rusev.  Seriously.


And you say this because?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And you say this because?


Piggybacking off of Ghost's joke.

I'm a big Rusev fan.  I really like the guy.  But I think it's disappointing that he comes out and the Rusev Day chants lessen and the crowd gets less into him as the segment progresses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Piggybacking off of Ghost's joke.
> 
> I'm a big Rusev fan.  I really like the guy.  But I think it's disappointing that he comes out and the Rusev Day chants lessen and the crowd gets less into him as the segment progresses.




Because he ends up losing and he goes back to doing nothing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2018)

Yknow, I'd blame it on the theory that no matter how over something manages to get, meandering, piss poor booking will ultimately slowly kill the gimmick and the person attached to it.

But it's just easier to blame Rusev for having subpar micskills and his suplexes look kinda funny. So I'll go with that one. I mean, he's getting all this camera time, so that's gotta be it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2018)

How long vince gonna test if the chant is over or rusev before he actually start letting rusev get wins?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2018)

I feel like a better question is why he needs to test it at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2018)

everyone will literally be happy if Roman gets the same treatment as Rusev


----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)

Rusev has to be getting a push after mania, no?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Besides db vs miz which other matches you guys hope to see DB in?



AJ, Joe, Owens and maybe some of the legends. DB and Miz might be good entertainment for trash talk but I'm honestly not too excited to see them go at it in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Mar 23, 2018)

She has found her role def


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Mar 24, 2018)

How do you think Undertaker vs John cena'll turn out...?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Sage light said:


> How do you think Undertaker vs John cena'll turn out...?


I think Undertaker is coming back to win his last Wrestlemania.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2018)

Sage light said:


> How do you think Undertaker vs John cena'll turn out...?



Taker wins and Cena disappears again. Fascinating to me that they have no confirmed they will fight on television yet. Seems really disorganized.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2018)

Bryan really is the Shawn of this generation. Only without the coke and blowjobs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 24, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with her? I desperately hope this is just some fake bullshit because even Steph can't be this dumb.
If WWE are that desperate for a gay character just have Velveteen Dream continue what he's doing. There are already subtle undertones in his persona just don't be obnoxious about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2018)

_McMahon has liked the idea of a gay character in WWE for several years. Last September, former WWE creative writer Brian Solomon revealed in an interview with F4WOnline.com that back in 2001, he pitched an idea to McMahon about Brock Lesnar’s character being gay and she liked it._ 

From the article. Lmao. Triple H might be the only thing preventing the company from crashing into the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Stephanie probably looked at his ring gear and thought he was the perfect candidate.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

This empowerment special on the wwe network is just non-stop gushing about Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 24, 2018)

Honestly Steph looking at a gay character from the wrong perspective. If you want to do it, then do hot, steamy lesbians. Like say Becky and Asuka.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Stephanie is just the worst.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2018)

Wasn't there a story earlier this year saying that she would prefer to handle WWE's philanthropy? Just stick to that Jesus.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Stephanie better not be the first woman to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Lol.  I'm seeing a lot of predictions that the US Title Match will be on the Wrestlemania pre-show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2018)

Steph's "muh history" fetish is getting ridiculous. That or she's into ugly yaoi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Remember when Stephanie got "hurt" by Rollins and HHH at Mania last year?  Remember how she disappeared for months??

Good times.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Taker wins and Cena disappears again. Fascinating to me that they have no confirmed they will fight on television yet. Seems really disorganized.


Taker probably keeps failing the physicals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Taker probably keeps failing the physicals.



Forget a motorbike. He gonna come down the ramp with a wheelchair.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Taker probably keeps failing the physicals.


Don't worry.  They have Kane waiting in the wings.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> _McMahon has liked the idea of a gay character in WWE for several years. Last September, former WWE creative writer Brian Solomon revealed in an interview with F4WOnline.com that back in 2001, he pitched an idea to McMahon about Brock Lesnar’s character being gay and she liked it._
> 
> From the article. Lmao. Triple H might be the only thing preventing the company from crashing into the ground.


A rapey brock lesnar running around manhandling and molesting the other male wrestlers. Stephanie has to be the most trash writer in wwe ever. She's a step above Russo.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  They have Kane waiting in the wings.


They really didn't bother planning out Cena's mania this year at all. Where the fuck is Joe?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Forget a motorbike. He gonna come down the ramp with a wheelchair.


old man on his last legs biker taker vs middle aged cena. this is the mania feud we've all been waiting for folks!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly Steph looking at a gay character from the wrong perspective. If you want to do it, then do hot, steamy lesbians. Like say Becky and Asuka.


Mickie & Alexa


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie & Alexa


I agree.  Clearly those two love each other.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> old man on his last legs biker taker vs middle aged cena. this is the mania feud we've all been waiting for folks!



Watching Taker call shit he couldn't pull off was the saddest thing I saw in a ring ever last year. 



[S-A-F] said:


> A rapey brock lesnar running around manhandling and molesting the other male wrestlers. Stephanie has to be the most trash writer in wwe ever. She's a step above Russo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Taker wins and Cena disappears again. Fascinating to me that they have no confirmed they will fight on television yet. Seems really disorganized.



"Disorganized" has been the name of the game for a while now.
The product's been a bit on the fast and loose side with its planning. Dunno what the cause could be other Vince just getting worn out in his old age.



Lord Trollbias said:


> What the fuck is wrong with her? I desperately hope this is just some fake bullshit because even Steph can't be this dumb.
> If WWE are that desperate for a gay character just have Velveteen Dream continue what he's doing. There are already subtle undertones in his persona just don't be obnoxious about it.



They had a gay guy on their payroll that they did nothing with. 
I'm calling either bullshit or the idea of them "wanting a guy wrestler for a while now" is the writer being presumptuous.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Watching Taker call shit he couldn't pull off was the saddest thing I saw in a ring ever last year.


he'd be heidenreich for sure but dialed up to 11. Probably with some sexual chocolate Viscera thrown in during his matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2018)

Darren Young is gay why not use him? Was he future endeavored? Lol


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2018)

Yeah, I think he was axed during the last spring cleaning iirc,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2018)

The hell am I reading on these past two pages.   Steph wants to do what?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2018)

Pete vs DB would be classic.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2018)

When it comes to stephanie's booking ideas I believe anything I hear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> No no 17 donno, yamete


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When it comes to stephanie's booking ideas I believe anything I hear.



Steph would probably book herself going over as WWE champ soon


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> A rapey brock lesnar running around manhandling and molesting the other male wrestlers. Stephanie has to be the most trash writer in wwe ever. She's a step above Russo.



TBH when I first heard about the plan for Gay Brock it wasn't too bad.  It was essentially Brock being Brock like what happened in WWE when he first arrived.  Then some upper mid card heel on their way out would make some kind of homophobic remark trying to do some banter with Paul.  Brock would be mad and demand they go to the ring.  Which would then be Brock basically making his destruction of Cena at summerslam look like a close match.

Essentially face turn for Brock, heel written out and future endevoured, character Brock confirmed as gay but the whole sexuality never brought up afterwards as Brock was still a beast in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Guys, Darren Young sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Steph would probably book herself going over as WWE champ soon


I mean Vince did it so I definitely don't put it past this woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Personally I don't mind wacky storylines. Shit has been getting stale recently so yeah... but knowing staph, it'll probably just be 90% staph stroking her philanthropy dick and 10% low-key insults from the commentary team. It'll be shit regardless, so I'd rather they don't take the piss.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guys, Darren Young sucks.



So does Jinder Mahal, but they gave him the belt for 6 months because of a misguided attempt at chasing an Indian market.

And in the first place, they can just push a subpar guy and work around his pratfalls if they truly gave a shit. They do it all the time. It's why I have trouble believing Steph has any interest in the heterosexually impaired.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

shit is no longer stale with the face of the company back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

I'll be completely honest... I was excited when I heard the news Wednesday, but now that it's been a couple days and I've calmed down, I don't have much confidence that Bryan will improve much about the show.

I'll stick around to see though. Maybe seeing him do his thing will make me a little less jaded.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> So does Jinder Mahal, but they gave him the belt for 6 months because of a misguided attempt at chasing an Indian market.
> 
> And in the first place, they can just push a subpar guy and work around his pratfalls if they truly gave a shit. They do it all the time. It's why I have trouble believing Steph has any interest in the heterosexually impaired.



Jinder almost killed wrestling for me so depending on what you're trying to say, that's a bad example.  

I do agree that they don't give a shit tho. But even if they did, and went with Darren he would have flopped cuz he sucked bad fam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'll be completely honest... I was excited when I heard the news Wednesday, but now that it's been a couple days and I've calmed down, I don't have much confidence that Bryan will improve much about the show.
> 
> I'll stick around to see though. Maybe seeing him do his thing will make me a little less jaded.



Nah... he'll improve a shitton. Just not THAT much. Will be nice to have a tip top face that is universally cheered for a change.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

depends on his position on the roster

if he a top 3 talent he dramatically changes the show


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Boy gonna be feuding with Ziggler tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

Imagine if Vince still continued the Jinder push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Disorganized" has been the name of the game for a while now.
> The product's been a bit on the fast and loose side with its planning. Dunno what the cause could be other Vince just getting worn out in his old age.
> .



True. Heard the XFL might have a competitor so maybe be can step aside more lmao.


----------



## Bump (Mar 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> True. Heard the XFL might have a competitor so maybe be can step aside more lmao.



Hopeful too give trips the big job and see what happens


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2018)

liking edgy miles teller more and more


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jinder almost killed wrestling for me so depending on what you're trying to say, that's a bad example.
> 
> I do agree that they don't give a shit tho. But even if they did, and went with Darren he would have flopped cuz he sucked bad fam.



SAF pretty much said everything I was going to, but I guess that wasn't really the best example.
My point was just that even though you're probably right, there's no way to know if he could've improved or if the crowd just wouldn't have cared if he sucked, because the company's pretty lackidasical with about everyone but, like, 4 people. I get the mentality that the person has to get themselves popular and at least have a baseline of talent that makes the bookers' job easier, true, but it's getting harder to gauge the quality of individuals when they guys that are behind the smoke and mirrors aren't interested in doing anything more than what keeps them comfortably afloat.

I mean, seeing as how the right heel in Miz helped the likes of Alex Riley and Damien Sandow get hugely cheered, and the right booking made fucking Mark Henry one of the most memorable champions in the last decade, and seeing as how genuinely talented people that have proven they're capable of either hyping a crowd or having a good match like Zayn (until recently I guess), Ziggler Bayley and Breeze are incredibly less over than they can be, the way I see it, if they actually wanted to push a gay character at all they would've, and Darren Young not being all that great would not have mattered.

I mean... Bring Strongman is probably the most popular guy Raw's got at the moment. I will actually fist fight anyone that tries to convince me he's a good wrestler. They played their cards SUPER right with the guy, because for whatever reason, they cared. It's shocking how careful they are with him. Though I heard he's playing guitar or some shit now. Hopefully the crowd's taking well to it. I'd hate for him to be another victim of the unpredictable tendency of the powers that be to get bored with someone they're pushing.



Raiden said:


> True. Heard the XFL might have a competitor so maybe be can step aside more lmao.



Some other idiot's trying to start a league too?
Eh, more power to them I guess. NFL is garbage. It's bound to fail, but I suppose if someone' willing to _try_ to start something alternative, I can't hate on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> SAF pretty much said everything I was going to, but I guess that wasn't really the best example.
> My point was just that even though you're probably right, there's no way to know if he could've improved or if the crowd just wouldn't have cared if he sucked, because the company's pretty lackidasical with about everyone but, like, 4 people. I get the mentality that the person has to get themselves popular and at least have a baseline of talent that makes the bookers' job easier, true, but it's getting harder to gauge the quality of individuals when they guys that are behind the smoke and mirrors aren't interested in doing anything more than what keeps them comfortably afloat.
> 
> 
> I mean, seeing as how the right heel in Miz helped the likes of Alex Riley and Damien Sandow get hugely cheered, and the right booking made fucking Mark Henry one of the most memorable champions in the last decade, and seeing as how genuinely talented people that have proven they're capable of either hyping a crowd or having a good match like Zayn (until recently I guess), Ziggler Bayley and Breeze are incredibly less over than they can be, the way I see it, if they actually wanted to push a gay character at all they would've, and Darren Young not being all that great would not have mattered.



I'm saying it would have mattered to us. WWE can stroke their philanthropic dick all they want. But we, more likely than not, would have not accepted Darren(read: wouldn't have gone over), could be because of the million reasons you have mentioned, or he could be another Jinder case where he's downright terrible as his job. Obviously I'm speaking for myself here. But I see people cringing over the way they pushed the women revolution, and I don't see them doing a gay character any differently. At least with the women, it helped so fucking much that Charlotte and the others were good, with Darren tho... hoboy.



Shirker said:


> I mean... Bring Strongman is probably the most popular guy Raw's got at the moment. I will actually fist fight anyone that tries to convince me he's a good wrestler. They played their cards SUPER right with the guy, because for whatever reason, they cared. It's shocking how careful they are with him. Though I heard he's playing guitar or some shit now. Hopefully the crowd's taking well to it. I'd hate for him to be another victim of the unpredictable tendency of the powers that be to get bored with someone they're pushing.



Strowman is a freakshow. Doesn't have to be good to be a draw, people would tune in just to see a giant wreck shit and they admittedly they player to his strengths unlike the rest of the roster. Although if I'm being honest, he did improve a fuckton this year. Mainly in psychology and storytelling at least. But what would be Darren's strengths? What did he have to offer at the most basic level other than the fact that he kinda looked like Cena. Bray, Cesaro, Henry, and Ziggler all offered something so that even if they kinda sucked in one field or as overall performers, they made up for it for being really good in one aspect. Darren had nothing, the dude was literally CAW-tier. Even Ellsworth was more charismatic. Even if they booked him right, best he'd be is a Corbin and that's being generous, cuz at least Corbin can sell being an insufferable douche.

All am saying gay char pushing or not, Darren wouldn't have made it. Dude had zero psychology iirc.


----------



## Bump (Mar 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> liking edgy miles teller more and more



Great stuff


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Strowman is a freakshow. Doesn't have to be good to be a draw, people would tune in just to see a giant wreck shit and they admittedly they player to his strengths unlike the rest of the roster.



Yeah, that's pretty much all I'm saying. The insufferble tendency to refuse to play to strengths is the main culprit. And I feel like despite Brawn being a freakshow, he's still a decent example, because when he first came in, *nobody gave a modercum of a fuck about the man and continued not to until he started destorying jobbers*. And even then, he didn't really start getting really big until they used heat-magnet Reigns as a sacrificial lamb (which was extremely smart, btw). I'll take your word for it when it comes to him improving. He's been in the spotlight for a while, so he's bound to have learned better presence,I'm guessing.

As for Darren having nothing... I can't argue against that honestly.  Neither does Titus. Hell Titus is *worse*.

But I feel like they had something going for them as a team with that manager guy with them, but then the rape jokes happened. I guess I have a bias, cuz I just see that and it makes me feel there isn't much that's unsalvageable. Even Eva had something despite being cancerously untalented (shame she got injured). Bo too. You can find some stuff if you just..... *Try.*


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Really can't blame Vince on that one. Networks subs in India were crazy during his reign. It was easy cash. Expect another title run soon.


Man I don't think Jinder got that over in india like wwe would want you to think. I remember reading that they had to cancel an event there because they didn't have enough tickets sold. I don't think the people there bought Jinder. The fact that I saw people from india posting online asking for Taker instead of Jinder should tell you something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much all I'm saying. The insufferble tendency to refuse to play to strengths is the main culprit. And I feel like despite Brawn being a freakshow, he's still a decent example, because when he first came in, *nobody gave a modercum of a fuck about the man and continued not to until he started destorying jobbers*. And even then, he didn't really start getting really big until they used heat-magnet Reigns as a sacrificial lamb (which was extremely smart, btw). I'll take your word for it when it comes to him improving. He's been in the spotlight for a while, so he's bound to have learned better presence,I'm guessing.



First of all, apologies for the shitty grammar. Had a long ass work day. 

Strowman had strengths tho. Sure they were as basic as "big guy destroys shit" but there was always something to work with. It would be downright commendable to fuck up Braun. Like Brodus-tier of a fuck up. For instance it's much easier to book Braun than Darren. Braun's key features are in your face, he doesn't have to talk or explore his character to get the point across. With Darren tho you'll need some extra special shit to book him into something remotely worthwhile and I don't think the WWE felt it was worth it, even if they had some sort of agenda/trend pushing recipe in it for them. Your point is that WWE are complacent when it comes to bringing out the best in their talents, and I 100% agree, but using Darren as the centerfold for that argument is where I'm having issues with here. Like, I'm gonna be serious here, can you honestly give me one Darren fantasy booking or gimmick that might be interesting? We jab on WWE for failing to come up with characters, but special gimmicks always had a part of the performer deeply ingrained in them. You can't book Shawn as an undead supernatual god and you can't book Austin to be a sexy 80s bad boy.

My point is, Darren isn't a missed opportunity. Not for a gay character or otherwise.

Braun definitely improved. Most of his matches involve some sort of plotline that reaches a climax. Whatever the reason for that is, at least as of now you can watch a Braun match and be at least somewhat invested and/or entertained. Can't say that was the case for him when he first started.



Shirker said:


> As for Darren having nothing... I can't argue against that honestly.  Neither does Titus. Hell Titus is *worse*.



Titus looks like a guy that can beat your ass up for real. He has a solid look IMO. Otherwise, yeah, He ass too.



Shirker said:


> But I feel like they had something going for them as a team with that manager guy with them, but then the rape jokes happened. I guess I have a bias, cuz I just see that and it makes me feel there isn't much that's unsalvageable. Even Eva had something despite being cancerously untalented (shame she got injured). Bo too. You can find some stuff if you just..... *Try.*



Those examples you mentioned trump Darren hard. Bo has a punchable face and Eva looks hot and somewhat snobby. What does Darren have? 

Guess they could've gone with Cena's long lost black brother storyline or something I dunno.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Must've been a bogus dirt sheet then. Either way can't blame the dude for seeing a market opportunity.


I don't blame him for seeing a market to go for, I blame him for now building the guy up properly at least. You can't just slap the title on a guy like Jinder out of nowhere and just expect him to get sell out. It felt like amatuer booking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man I don't think Jinder got that over in india like wwe would want you to think. I remember reading that they had to cancel an event there because they didn't have enough tickets sold. I don't think the people there bought Jinder. The fact that I saw people from india posting online asking for Taker instead of Jinder should tell you something.



Maybe they saw pics of his puffed up nips and they all went like "nah fam.. he Canadian or some shit.. we dont fux with puffed nipx"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It felt like amatuer booking.



Sure as hell beats having an entire division hold hands in the ring and celebrate a new history making match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2018)

puffed nips


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

Holy shit Peyton Royce is a fucking snack. Tye deserves to be buried for being allowed to get with her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2018)

Peyton Royce is the biggest butterface in wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Peyton Royce is the biggest butterface in wrestling.


-nobody


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered cuz page length_ 





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Strowman had strengths tho. Sure they were as basic as "big guy destroys shit" but there was always something to work with. Braun's key features are in your face, he doesn't have to talk or explore his character to get the point across.



 I'm gonna have to disagree,  majorly. Braun's body and actions are what help him a lot. His face and head don't really strike fear in my heart. Again though, this is one of those things I'll take your word for. For all I know people find his expressions genuinely terrifying, so I can't speak for a general perspective.



> With Darren tho you'll need some extra special shit to book him into something remotely worthwhile and I don't think the WWE felt it was worth it, even if they had some sort of agenda/trend pushing recipe in it for them. Your point is that WWE are complacent when it comes to bringing out the best in their talents, and I 100% agree, but using Darren as the centerfold for that argument is where I'm having issues with here. Like, I'm gonna be serious here, can you honestly give me one Darren fantasy booking or gimmick that might be interesting?



So they hired someone and had to work at it? Fuck.... I'm starting to see the point now. I suppose I'd say fuck it too if I could just snatch up indie talent and run on autopilot.

Bitterness aside, I would think of some things, but unfortunately it isn't my job. Husky Harris Harris was a pretty neat individual who could wrestle sorta. Husky Harris had a generic and flailing character. Husky Harris got possesed by a ghost as a result. I couldn't have come up with that in a million years. I suppose that spits in the face of my argument as that could simply mean that Darren probably shouldn't have rested on his laurels and thought up something for himself instead. Then again, I never said he was blameless. Heck he's not even a huge focal point of my ire, just an offhanded example.



> We jab on WWE for failing to come up with characters, but special gimmicks always had a part of the performer deeply ingrained in them. You can't book Shawn as an undead supernatual god and you can't book Austin to be a sexy 80s bad boy.



I don't want a Shawn or Austin. I do want them to have the foresight to do something with the employees they contract. Something that doesn't involve a Donald Trump slogan joke that leads to heel heat for Titus that leads to nothing because the writers forgot. Again.

Don't get me wrong, I shed no tear when he was canned, because they weren't doing anything with him anyway and it was best for him not to be on the payroll. But... if you have a character type that you're supposedly interested in and someone fits it, hey good news?

You want an hispanic superstar to help chase a market? Cool. You know what you don't do? Take away the all the gimmicks that made your initial choice cool, rush your secondary choice to mainstay television when he clearly isn't accustom to the style and have your tertiary choice go solo from a previous tagteam... Just to win a nothing title, lose it, and fade into obscurity. You want an indian guy? Great. You know what probably won't help? Giving him the top belt when you spent months (technically years) ingraining it in the audience's head that he's a joke. You want a gay guy to get that sweet, sweet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dollar? Cool. You know what'd help with that?



> My point is, Darren isn't a missed opportunity. Not for a gay character or otherwise.



Eh, I won't argue. Heck there aren't really many missed opportunities anymore because they have all the talent they could ever need with more on the way. Their current model of pumping the juices in the meat and trimming the bad fat that settles on the bottom is fine for what it is. It's the principle of this stuff that bugs me. Has little to do with Darren himself.



> Titus looks like a guy that can beat your ass up for real. He has a solid look IMO. Otherwise, yeah, He ass too.



True, but yes he's ass. And for some reason he's forgotten how to talk without stuttering. I recall him being alright, dunno what happened.





> Those examples you mentioned trump Darren hard. Bo has a punchable face and Eva looks hot and somewhat snobby. What does Darren have?



Yeah, but those were more for the company's sake than anything. Bo is a very Rotund () individual, and Eva knew high people in high places... Aaaand was hot apparently (I didn't see it. Maybe it was the hair).

Crowd never gave a shit until they saw them too much and got mad, so the only thing either of them trump anyone at is being a forced meme. Hey, maybe they coulda done that. Just force him. Like a penis. Maybe pull the Muhammed Hassan thing and just replace "Muslim" with "Gay", having him conveniently ignoring that people hate him cuz he sucks or is a huge jerk.

Ehhh... But that's a bit exploitive. GLAAD would kill them. 

Still it's an idea. Go figure. An idea.




I don't wanna type like this on my phone anymore, I'll keep talking once I get home tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Peyton Royce is the biggest butterface in wrestling.



Are you for real or are you doing that thing you do again where you say silly stuff and then go "gottem"?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilered cuz page length_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are your thoughts on WM?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Peyton Royce is the biggest butterface in wrestling.


Actually this would go to Charlotte


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So what are your thoughts on WM?



Fvk u Dean, my thumbs hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fvk u Dean, my thumbs hurt.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Man I wish Mania was today, since i don't have to worry about this week of classes 

Fuck you E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2018)

Hmm, well looks like Asuka is ready for WM.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well looks like Asuka is ready for WM.


this dope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well looks like Asuka is ready for WM.


Is that a motherfuckin Jojo reference?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe they saw pics of his puffed up nips and they all went like "nah fam.. he Canadian or some shit.. we dont fux with puffed nipx"


Their hatred on puffy nipples is stronger than I thought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sure as hell beats having an entire division hold hands in the ring and celebrate a new history making match.


Stephanie 101.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is that a motherfuckin Jojo reference?!


nah its bleach.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

NJPW starts in 1 hour.
-live on Axis TV
-Golden lovers vs Young Bucks
- At Long Beach


----------



## Bump (Mar 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well looks like Asuka is ready for WM.



amazing


----------



## Bump (Mar 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NJPW starts in 1 hour.
> -live on Axis TV
> -Golden lovers vs Young Bucks
> - At Long Beach



what time it starts?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Gonna miss, like, half of it.


----------



## Bump (Mar 25, 2018)

any streams?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> any streams?


Tadayoshi Yamamuro


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2018)

WWE already has Velveteen Dream for a gay character. 

His face is worse than Darren’s but look at Dream now, he’s one of the most over guy on NXT and can wrestle too. 

Unlike Darren 

Maybe we should change the thread title to “roasting Darren Young..”


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Charlotte will screw up the match with Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Should I do it guys?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Back home now. I'm challenging Khris to a match at Wrestlemania. A Darren Young on the pole match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Two weeks away.  And it's a great fucking card!

More importantly, Raw starts in 23 hours!!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE already has Velveteen Dream for a gay character.
> 
> His face is worse than Darren’s but look at Dream now, he’s one of the most over guy on NXT and can wrestle too.
> 
> Unlike Darren



I know this probably sounds selfish, but I never want Velveteen Dream to even touch the main roster. I'm not saying it shouldn't happen (pretty much everyone wants the exposure and pay bump), but the cringe that could possibly ensue with his character and their writing staff. 
He's doing perfectly well where he is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Love WWEPORN!  Great contributor.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2018)

Bump said:


> Hopeful too give trips the big job and see what happens





Shirker said:


> Some other idiot's trying to start a league too?
> Eh, more power to them I guess. NFL is garbage. It's bound to fail, but I suppose if someone' willing to _try_ to start something alternative, I can't hate on it.



Yeah with Vince possibly moving out the way and Trips coming in there might be an opportunity for at least something new. I'm remaining hopeful about WWE because they're sitting on a potential deal with FOX. I think that platform could help them significantly in making the brand as hot as it should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

WWE to Fox would be so fucking massive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2018)

Yeah I think they'd benefit massively from that move. Crazy almost to not take advantage.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Fox WWE would be pretty interesting. 
Being on a channel where they don't dominate its rating by pure process of elimination could do them some good and push them to give a damn. That possibility's like 2 years off though from what I hear.

Tuning in to NJPW World atm btw. Just caught the tail-end of a Cody match. How long's this been running?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Please deliver tomorrow night Raw!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fox WWE would be pretty interesting.
> Being on a channel where they don't dominate its rating by pure process of elimination could do them some good and push them to give a damn. That possibility's like 2 years off though from what I hear.
> 
> Tuning in to NJPW World atm btw. Just caught the tail-end of a Cody match. How long's this been running?



Yeah they'd definitely have to do a better job with the storylines. 2 hours plus smarter use of current talent could make an awesome show I think...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

It's an exciting time to be a WWE fan.  Hot Wrestlemania. Return of Daniel Bryan. The Fox rumors!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

These slaps.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

I can't decide between ring of honor and Takeover for Saturday night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Are you for real or are you doing that thing you do again where you say silly stuff and then go "gottem"?



No, I think she's ugly with a weird giraffe neck and can't understand why people find her attractive. Is it the gimmick?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, I think she's ugly with a weird giraffe neck and can't understand why people find her attractive. Is it the gimmick?



Eh, I didn't know who she was, so I googled her. She's cute.
Got a funny looking chin from the 3/4 angle and that's about it.
Seen *far* worse.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

A wild Rey Mysterio appears.


EDIT*
Oh hell, that's unfortunate. I didn't know Rey got injured recently. That sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Please deliver tomorrow night Raw!


the moment Rukia says this is the moment you know you should skip out on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 

Strowman picks Dean tomorrow night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Strowman picks Dean tomorrow night.


da hell does this even mean? 

Dean's out for 9 months so he's in the same spot as Big Cass


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2018)

I forgot Dean was injured.
Now's as good a time to return as any. Workhorse Dean to triumphantly return from injury way too soon, 2 weeks before WM.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Dean should steal the universal title.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)

Solomonster pitching the Miz vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at Wrestlemania next year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

quote the Wendy's reply


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

damn they really fucking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

Young bucks vs Golden Lovers 5 stars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn they really fucking


or Vince jerking off to cucking again


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or Vince jerking off to cucking again


So both happening.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So both happening.


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilered cuz page length_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tldr 

Nah but for real... I just got to work.. gonna reply later.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> quote the Wendy's reply

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2018)

the goat match


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

Morning boys


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2018)

New Japan are going to do shows in the UK this year for the first time. Might have to check it out.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Hulk smash!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Rofl get braun his grilled chicken before he tips over a wendys or two.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2018)

Braun eating grilled chicken at Wendys when everyone knows the best thing there are the chicken nuggets and the frosty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I forgot Dean was injured.
> Now's as good a time to return as any. Workhorse Dean to triumphantly return from injury way too soon, 2 weeks before WM.




all to please Papa Vince only for him to realize it's fruitless


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree,  majorly. Braun's body and actions are what help him a lot. His face and head don't really strike fear in my heart. Again though, this is one of those things I'll take your word for. For all I know people find his expressions genuinely terrifying, so I can't speak for a general perspective.



Dude what? He strikes fear cuz he's a nimble big man that's stronk as fuck. His face has nothing to do with this.

I meant "in your face" as in he doesn't have to come up with an intricate plotline or promo to get his point across. He's an angry big man. Nuff said. My 7 year old self could book Braun.



> So they hired someone and had to work at it? Fuck.... I'm starting to see the point now. I suppose I'd say fuck it too if I could just snatch up indie talent and run on autopilot.



Isn't that what they're exactly doing now? Not seeing your point.



> Bitterness aside, I would think of some things, but unfortunately it isn't my job. Husky Harris Harris was a pretty neat individual who could wrestle sorta. Husky Harris had a generic and flailing character. Husky Harris got possesed by a ghost as a result. I couldn't have come up with that in a million years. I suppose that spits in the face of my argument as that could simply mean that Darren probably shouldn't have rested on his laurels and thought up something for himself instead. Then again, I never said he was blameless.



Even if it isn't your job, I'm just asking for a very innocent example so that I'd see your point here. I thought we were smarks for a reason. Next, you're gonna tell me you don't have the next 10 wrestlemanias already booked in your head. SMH.

Dude Husky in NXT was always kinda autistic, and then he did his Axel Mulligan thing before the Wyatt gimmick. It was early in his career but he always had a knack for freaky weird characters. I remember even commending his psychology even in his NXT(the reality show) days. So yeah, I'm just not convinced with your examples. 



> Heck he's not even a huge focal point of my ire, just an offhanded example.



I'm saying it's a bad example fam. You can shit on WWE for not trying to play to their talents strengths and give them something to work with. But even if they did, Darren would still be at the end of the line. He just sucks too much.



> I don't want a Shawn or Austin. I do want them to have the foresight to do something with the employees they contract. Something that doesn't involve a Donald Trump slogan joke that leads to heel heat for Titus that leads to nothing because the writers forgot. Again.



I already said I agree with you here. But am saying Darren was rightfully left out cuz he sucks.



> Don't get me wrong, I shed no tear when he was canned, because they weren't doing anything with him anyway and it was best for him not to be on the payroll. But... if you have a character type that you're supposedly interested in and someone fits it, hey good news?



Do we even know if he fits? 



> You want an hispanic superstar to help chase a market? Cool. You know what you don't do? Take away the all the gimmicks that made your initial choice cool, rush your secondary choice to mainstay television when he clearly isn't accustom to the style and have your tertiary choice go solo from a previous tagteam... Just to win a nothing title, lose it, and fade into obscurity. You want an indian guy? Great. You know what probably won't help? Giving him the top belt when you spent months (technically years) ingraining it in the audience's head that he's a joke. You want a gay guy to get that sweet, sweet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dollar? Cool. You know what'd help with that?



Stop with the shitty example dude.. dafuq... 

Both Jinder and Durrito were massive failures. 




> Eh, I won't argue. Heck there aren't really many missed opportunities anymore because they have all the talent they could ever need with more on the way. Their current model of pumping the juices in the meat and trimming the bad fat that settles on the bottom is fine for what it is. It's the principle of this stuff that bugs me. Has little to do with Darren himself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying they had something? 

Dude, I'd shut the fuck up if you'd give me just one thing Darren could've done that wouldn't have sucked ass.



> Hey, maybe they coulda done that. Just force him. Like a penis. Maybe pull the Muhammed Hassan thing and just replace "Muslim" with "Gay", having him conveniently ignoring that people hate him cuz he sucks or is a huge jerk.
> 
> Ehhh... But that's a bit exploitive. GLAAD would kill them.
> 
> Still it's an idea. Go figure. An idea.



A shitty idea. 

Maybe a gay muslim tho. now that's something I'd tune in to see. 



> I don't wanna type like this on my phone anymore, I'll keep talking once I get home tonight.



Get on my level, I typed this on my phone while on bed with 3 hours till my alarm goes off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Solomonster pitching the Miz vs Daniel Bryan for the WWE title at Wrestlemania next year.



Feud of the decade. Not saying much but it's something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

Miz should bury DB and be a 2 time WWE Champ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Miz needs to win mitb this year.  It has to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

And I'm sold on Wendy's.  I know what I'm doing for dinner tonight!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz needs to win mitb this year.  It has to happen.



Miz wins MITB.  Somepoint after Sumerslam but before Rumble Bryan wins the title.  Miz immediately cashes in and takes title off him. Bryan rematch but loses due to Miztorage, Bryan wins the Rumble, Bryan beats Miz at WM.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

No, Miz wins the belt at WM. Miz should win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2018)

But Miz already had his big WM win, over your boy John.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And I'm sold on Wendy's.  I know what I'm doing for dinner tonight!


Get all the grilled chicken from wherever raw will be at tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> But Miz already had his big WM win, over your boy John.



Miz needs a win over DB for all the bullying and title matches that goat cost him. 

and Miz is long over due for a 2nd WWE title reign.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

“Shane McMahon is currently recovering from acute diverticulitis and an umbilical hernia in a New York-area medical facility, WWE.com has learned.

Two weeks ago on SmackDown LIVE, McMahon announced he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence from his position as the blue brand’s Commissioner. Following that announcement, McMahon was brutally attacked by Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn. WWE medical staff initially diagnosed him with a laryngeal contusion and trapezius and rhomboid strains as a result of the beating.

Following the vicious assault, McMahon went to the Caribbean with his family to rest and recuperate. While there, Shane developed a massive infection due to acute diverticulitis and was hospitalized for several days in Antigua before being flown back to a New York-area hospital, where he is currently being treated with heavy doses of antibiotics. The doctors in New York have also discovered that Shane suffered an umbilical hernia during the attack, which will require surgery once the infection has been eradicated.

Stick with WWE.com for further updates on Shane McMahon’s status as they become available.”


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2018)

Shane gonna no-sell diverticulitis to prove he's stronger than Brock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Don't know if this vid had been posted but looks like Wyatt's lantern is King Max's trophy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> “Shane McMahon is currently recovering from acute diverticulitis and an umbilical hernia in a New York-area medical facility, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> Two weeks ago on SmackDown LIVE, McMahon announced he would be taking an indefinite leave of absence from his position as the blue brand’s Commissioner. Following that announcement, McMahon was brutally attacked by Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn. WWE medical staff initially diagnosed him with a laryngeal contusion and trapezius and rhomboid strains as a result of the beating.
> 
> ...



Sami and Fat Owens will be jobbing now to Curt Hawkins or Titus


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Miz wins MITB.  Somepoint after Sumerslam but before Rumble Bryan wins the title.  Miz immediately cashes in and takes title off him. Bryan rematch but loses due to Miztorage, Bryan wins the Rumble, Bryan beats Miz at WM.



this is amazing


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know if this vid had been posted but looks like Wyatt's lantern is King Max's trophy.


So what does Bray even do now? Become Bray Harris the picnic molester?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Miz wins MITB.  Somepoint after Sumerslam but before Rumble Bryan wins the title.  Miz immediately cashes in and takes title off him. Bryan rematch but loses due to Miztorage, Bryan wins the Rumble, Bryan beats Miz at WM.



stop this narutard booking

I don't want no miz going in mania with the WWE title.


miz vs bryan don't even need a belt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

K, starting off Raw with Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

in b4 same ole Heyman promo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Of course show the felonious acts of Roman before Brock shows up and beats a handcuff opponent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

I don’t care about Brock/Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Cheers for Roman not being there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cheers for Roman not being there.


this sounds so heavily edited

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

They also raised Roman Reigns not to be immunized to the mumps.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Zip it Heyman.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

>Says Roman is not here.
>He almost immediately shows up in gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

man this is the most boring feud in WWE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Roman shows up to get beat up.  So how many times have we literally seen this to try to get sympathy for an underdog that the crowd literally doesn't give a shit for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

LOOOL ONE MORE TIME CHANTS!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Crowd hates Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

The only way to ever turn Roman babyface is for him to succeed as a cool heel first.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

WWE can't book shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

boo Ronda!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE can't book shit.


This worked if the goal is to get Brock cheered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Oh look, Ronda there for tonight.   So Joan Jett gets a paycheck for that song being used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> boo Ronda!!


Fuck Ronda!  She is trash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roman shows up to get beat up.  So how many times have we literally seen this to try to get sympathy for an underdog that the crowd literally doesn't give a shit for.


they'll keep doing this year after year after year if they have to


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

QUEEN RONDA.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

This stupid shit is too obvious. Roman gets beat up every week so he could win it all at WM. Fucking retarded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Ronda!  She is trash.



I saw her training and it's getting better but fuck if she botches, she's gonna hear it and knowing how mentally weak she is , she'll crash and burn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This stupid shit is too obvious. Roman gets beat up every week so he could win it all at WM. Fucking retarded


don't even fret dude, they tried turning him to Austin, turning him to DB , turning him to Cena, etc and it's failing

at this point it's more sad than bothersome

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This stupid shit is too obvious. Roman gets beat up every week so he could win it all at WM. Fucking retarded



"But it worked for DB so why doesn't it work for Roman?" is what Vince and HHH are probably thinking right now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I saw her training and it's getting better but fuck if she botches, she's gonna hear it and knowing how mentally weak she is , she'll crash and burn


She'll botch a move really badly and then be on suicide watch after mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She'll botch a move really badly and then be on suicide watch after mania.



Dammit I was talking about her crying after she lost but fuck if this isn't even more hilariously bad


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Like I said before, they should have booked BABYGURL like Batista.

Both are pretty similar to each other.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean recovering and Rollins is chasing a mid card belt, no more Shield for Roman to ride coattails on.    Probably means they'll bring DB from SD for Roman to leach cheers from.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dean recovering and Rollins is chasing a mid card belt, no more Shield for Roman to ride coattails on.    Probably means they'll bring DB from SD for Roman to leach cheers from.


Oh god that's only gonna get the crowds more hostile towards Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Like I said before, they should have booked BABYGURL like Batista.
> 
> Both are pretty similar to each other.



How so?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Nia as a babyface is absurd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

as much as I love bae Mickie, you should be making this into a destruction match dammit


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roman shows up to get beat up.  So how many times have we literally seen this to try to get sympathy for an underdog that the crowd literally doesn't give a shit for.



This week and next week should have been Roman doing what he did to Triple H.  Ambushing Brock whenever possible with what ever weapon he could get hold off trying to kill him.  Not walk into an open combat situation while hurt.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "But it worked for DB so why doesn't it work for Roman?" is what Vince and HHH are probably thinking right now.



Nah Hunter has been trying to push Roman as a heel for about 3 years now.  It's Vince being Vince and everyone is suffering.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Roman before DB came back:

"Ok I still have a chance to make this work . It won't be easy but if I can get decent writing, I can get fans to back me up."

Roman after DB came back:

" I'm never getting cheered again. "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How so?



Both are soft spoken, laid back dudes.

Both started off as tag wrestlers who were less than average on the mic.

Both eventually improved in the ring but because of shitty WWE booking(burying Danielson) the fans turned against both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Both are soft spoken, laid back dudes.
> 
> Both started off as tag wrestlers who were less than average on the mic.
> 
> Both eventually improved in the ring but because of shitty WWE booking(burying Danielson) the fans turned against both.



True but Vince really is impatient at this point , which sucks cause Strowman proved if they had let Roman be built up slowly , he'd have as much success as Batista. 


Makes sense what you said though. It's too late at this point. He's damaged good. Best he can hope for is Cena Let's go Roman/ Roman sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

dammit why aren't they building up Nia as a pissed off woman and having her wreck Mickie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol, they bleeped Nia saying bitch a bit too late.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Nia cursed before they could censor her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

EWWW STEPH PROMO !!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nia cursed before they could censor her



Seven second delay my ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

romans only hope to ever be cheered again is to get shot during a match and make a comeback.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Cena in that Blockers film.   To think there be a day the the Saint Cena would do a butt chug scene.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Like I said before, they should have booked BABYGURL like Batista.
> 
> Both are pretty similar to each other.



Batista was far better and over than Roman what are you talking about??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> romans only hope to ever be cheered again is to get shot during a match and make a comeback.



Nah if he just tells Vince to make someone else the face of the company 


Then he'll get cheers


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nia cursed before they could censor her



Did she stepped on herself?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cena in that Blockers film.   To think there be a day the the Saint Cena would do a butt chug scene.


I get the feeling even Saint Cena hates being PG all the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Did she stepped on herself?



Probably 


I hope she don't get wrecked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

EXCEEDING MMA FIGHTERS AND NFL PLAYERS?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

HHH just buried Steph,  Kurt, and Ronda


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

This Rousey promo is taking way too damn long!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

oh boy cruiserweight wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This Rousey promo is taking way too damn long!



It's a Steph vanity project, you pretty much know they are going to be hammering this stuff if we like it or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

205 Live returns to Raw!

(Why though?)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh boy cruiserweight wrestling


Dean.  You are on fire with your opinions tonight!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a Steph vanity project, you pretty much know they are going to be hammering this stuff if we like it or not.


how did she let her husband embarrass her by calling a loss to Steph, embarrassing ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean.  You are on fire with your opinions tonight!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably
> 
> 
> I hope she don't get wrecked



With a weight and size that big?? I doubt it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> With a weight and size that big?? I doubt it


no I mean backstage for cursing 

Vince can be quite petty


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

They need a good segment to turn the show around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> how did she let her husband embarrass her by calling a loss to Steph, embarrassing ?



His suspect sperm got him three daughters instead of sons so he needs the wins on his wife when he gets them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

at least there's more flippy shit 

still man they need a good storyline to bring life to that division .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> His suspect sperm got him three daughters instead of sons so he needs the wins on his wife when he gets them.




Holy hell that totally makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

What?  Another Miz TV??

Balor and Seth need to help make people care about this feud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> His suspect sperm got him three daughters instead of sons so he needs the wins on his wife when he gets them.



Oh fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Miz being Miz on the mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

So Miz dumping the baggage so they can be repackaged with Wyatt.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Tough being the Miz.  Constantly have to boost a bunch of losers.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Poor Bo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Holy shit, Miz brought up Perfect in a negative light.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

OH god  Miz is fucked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol, good set up by Miz.   Imagine when he and DB get in program together.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

lol these guys need more chants. I remember when they tried to give Seth a dirty laugh haha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, good set up by Miz.   Imagine when he and DB get in program together.



Oh god the pop for Miz getting that come uppance


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Miz brought up Perfect in a negative light.


What he say??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What he say??



Said he was better than him along with Shawn and Macho Man.  Axel didn't take to kindly to it but then again it was a set up.


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

sad im not watching raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

is it just me or has Kane gotten worse in promos in the last few years?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

da fuq is Asuka doing on Raw ?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Kane sucks as a promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Kane probably the next one up for Hardy to "delete."  I mean it's the only way now to give that character some dignity when he's retired.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Said he was better than him along with Shawn and Macho Man.  Axel didn't take to kindly to it but then again it was a set up.


So Axel is out of the Miztourage? Good, its time Miz upgrade the people around him if he's going to be a hollywood star. Next is Bo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> da fuq is Asuka doing on Raw ?


She can't cut a promo. So she has to wrestle every week.

They don't want her beating Smackdown girls this early.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

is this girl from the Xmen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Jamie Frost, fuck sakes is she cosplaying DC character and a poor attempt at it as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Delete Michael Cole!! damn his blasphemy towards the Broken one!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is it just me or has Kane gotten worse in promos in the last few years?


A far cry from even 2010 kane promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Poor Matt , he has no one to feud with. 

Next he should delete Wacky Dean Ambrose and he be revived to Jon Moxley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

The fuck is this after school special bull shit.  And the set up there is out of high school.   Just have them make out in the ring already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK ?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this after school special bull shit.  And the set up there is out of high school.   Just have them make out in the ring already.




Been saying it for a while but yeah, just mack out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

lol guys can't pull those girls apart


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

So Cena at Kane the main event tonight.    Taking it Taker shows up at the end when they couldn't have him do it in his home state last week.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this after school special bull shit.  And the set up there is out of high school.   Just have them make out in the ring already.


these two near the lockers like im watching an episode of degrassi. smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Welp that check being cut for Joan Jett and the Blackhearts for that song being played.    So let see how many lines Ronda gets to say.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

PAIGE AND RONDA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

man can we skip to the ending?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Are Ronda's eyes infected or something.   Holy shit that eyeliner looks like she's missing her bottom eyelids.  

And Absolution to get sacrificed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronda is wearing the terrible eye makeup that all of the girls wear.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

I'M CUMMING.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

when did Paige become Roman?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

Lmao at those guys at the front screaming no.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

PAIGE LOOKING THICK AS FUCK.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Paige is actually one of the better talkers.  That's why she is out here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

GREATEST SEGMENT IN RAW HISTORY BITCHES.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

The fuck.... these girls have wins on Banks and Bayley and yet they're fodder to Ronda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Poor Mandy 

selling for that shemale Rondo


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> PAIGE LOOKING THICK AS FUCK.



pics are needed or it didnt happen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.... these girls have wins on Banks and Bayley and yet they're fodder to Ronda.


she's the Bork Laser of the female division


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronda has a long way to go.  Geez.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.... these girls have wins on Banks and Bayley and yet they're fodder to Ronda.



Of course. 

Ronda is the Brock of the women's division.


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda has a long way to go.  Geez.



They gotta build her up some way


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronda will be a heel pretty quick.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

I need a smoke after that.


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda will be a heel pretty quick.



doubt that


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda will be a heel pretty quick.


Make Heyman her advocate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

god this raw is so painful


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Make Heyman her advocate.



that would be too painfully obv they want a female brock



Dean Ambrose said:


> god this raw is so painful



when is it not?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Bump said:


> that would be too painfully obv they want a female brock
> 
> 
> 
> when is it not?



Last week was really good


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Last week was really good



I only remembered the Cena promo


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Bump said:


> that would be too painfully obv they want a female brock



Whether you like her or not, Ronda Rousey is a name people recognize.

She is the only thing WWE is doing right.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are Ronda's eyes infected or something.   Holy shit that eyeliner looks like she's missing her bottom eyelids.
> 
> And Absolution to get sacrificed.


yea she looked sickly as fuck with it. I thought she dying or some shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Whether you like her or not, Ronda Rousey is a name people recognize.
> 
> She is the only thing WWE is doing right.


then you didn't watch when she was botching left and right and exposed her bad mic skills


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Whether you like her or not, Ronda Rousey is a name people recognize.
> 
> She is the only thing WWE is doing right.



I 100% agree lol Ronda is making people talk about WM outside our very little bubble


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then you didn't watch when she was botching left and right and exposed her bad mic skills



you mean her second time in a wwe ring?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

This has been an awful Raw though.  Dean is right.


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This has been an awful Raw though.  Dean is right.



when is it not?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Anderson and Gallows vs the Miztourage two weeks before Wrestlemania.  Smfh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then you didn't watch when she was botching left and right and exposed her bad mic skills



Ronda actually showed signs of improvement tonight in the ring.

She's a solid athlete.

As for her less than stellar mic work, that's what Paul Heymen is there for.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

205 Live bad tag match.


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anderson and Gallows vs the Miztourage two weeks before Wrestlemania.  Smfh.



Pre show already booked so cant blame them for giving us


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ronda actually showed signs of improvement tonight in the ring.
> 
> She's a solid athlete.
> 
> As for her less than stellar mic work, that's what Paul Heymen is there for.


The arm bar was the only thing she did well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Bump said:


> you mean her second time in a wwe ring?


Yep . She was awful.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Anderson and Gallows are getting tv time to prepare for the 2018 Trick or Treat Street Fight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ronda actually showed signs of improvement tonight in the ring.
> 
> She's a solid athlete.
> 
> As for her less than stellar mic work, that's what Paul Heymen is there for.


she looked like she threw Mandy really sloppy though . 

Also please put away Paul. His promos have gotten as lazy as Brock himself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 205 Live bad tag match.



They need new stars IMO



Rukia said:


> The arm bar was the only thing she did well.



when is it not? 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep . She was awful.



i see.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she looked like she threw Mandy really sloppy though .
> 
> Also please put away Paul. His promos have gotten as lazy as Brock himself


Sonya wasn't in position yet.

And Sonya was forced to attack her in slow motion so that Ronda could counter it correctly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

if you wanted Ronda vs Steph then you should have waited till next year and just had Kurt vs Hunter .

This way they both aren't taking backseats for Steph Stank and Rondo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronda is boring. I hope she botches and lands Steph on her head and then gets fired soon after.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sonya wasn't in position yet.
> 
> And Sonya was forced to attack her in slow motion so that Ronda could counter it correctly.


True Sonya fucked up as well, but holy shit I worried that she threw Mandy on her neck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ronda is boring. I hope she botches and lands Steph on her head and then gets fired soon after.



I hope Steph botches and her voice goes away and she can never talk again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

K, so were are on the jobber portion of the show is almost done so we can watch the Cena/Kane match that'll be about 5 minutes so when Taker comes out, he can take the rest of the time hobbling to the ring to end the show.  

Fuck sakes, they really want that pay out that should have been done years earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, so were are on the jobber portion of the show is almost done so we can watch the Cena/Kane match that'll be about 5 minutes so when Taker comes out, he can take the rest of the time hobbling to the ring to end the show.
> 
> Fuck sakes, they really want that pay out that should have been done years earlier.




WWE always slow as fuck to get the matches  that are wanted. That's how they fucked up Sting vs Taker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Also how many times has Kane main event at Raw now?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

I guess Undertaker will lump out tonight. Or there will be a lightning bolt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also how many times has Kane main event at Raw now?


including all eras that he was a part of?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

50/50 booking.  Seth beats Balor next week.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

Would be awesome if the American badass Taker came out haha..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Kane can't wrestle anymore!  I would rather watch Mark Henry.  He has a lot more left in the tank!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

To think, 2018 and a man in his 50's and a man in his 40's are main eventing a Raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

next week Seth and Finn both get destroyed by MIz as he stands tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

I've been paying more attention to Erza's thighs in Placid's sig(and the bottom of her ass) than to the actual raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I've been paying more attention to Erza's thighs in Placid's sig(and the bottom of her ass) than to the actual raw.



That reminds me that I need to start to work on some sets from I Wanna Be the Strongest anime for the WM event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm furious about Raw.  It was awful tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Cena/Kane is your main event in 2018.

Think about that.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That reminds me that I need to start to work on some sets from I Wanna Be the Strongest anime for the WM event.


lewd wrasslin to remind us of the good ol late 90s-early 00s women's division full of bra and panties and mud wrestling matches.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Five knuckle shuffle!!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena/Kane is your main event in 2018.
> 
> Think about that.


"we'll never make the same mistakes as WCW".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Cena coping Undertaker's move set now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena/Kane is your main event in 2018.
> 
> Think about that.


That's what happens when you put your eggs on your 'mainstream' attractions


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

The Hurricane has a better choke slam.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

The devil's favorite demon.  Good grief.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> lewd wrasslin to remind us of the good ol late 90s-early 00s women's division full of bra and panties and mud wrestling matches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's what happens when you put your eggs on your 'mainstream' attractions


So Cena is as MAINSTREAM as Ronda.

I highly doubt that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> So Cena is as MAINSTREAM as Ronda.
> 
> I highly doubt that.



yeah but people want to watch him though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>


I watched this series. 

I couldn't take the plot serious cause I was drooling over the plot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

lol I love Cena going mad


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

Did not think the match would go all the way lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Needs a 2nd season so bad.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

Didnt notice that they darkened a lot of seats lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Undertaker is scared of John Cena.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah but people want to watch him though



These people like to watch him lose.
 I guess that's a good thing since he's a part timer now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

People really want to see a real life Deadman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

So that's it.  The fucking show ends on a Cena pontification.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

camera man fucked up


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

John Cena should be a big heel now that he is part timer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

whelp time to go start on my One Piece Marathon


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2018)

LMAO what a shit show cLeaveland lost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Undertaker so far in this Cena's head he driving him insane by doing nothing at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> These people like to watch him lose.
> I guess that's a good thing since he's a part timer now.



Better than being sheep for Ronda Lousey


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So that's it.  The fucking show ends on a Cena pontification.


This was horrible. Everytime I peek in at raw its trash as fuck. Then when I don't they'll put out an OK ep. Fucks going on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

Whats the logic of having Taker show up a week before WM?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Whats the logic of having Taker show up a week before WM?


Vince and company gotta have "muh build-up".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Whats the logic of having Taker show up a week before WM?



Probably gambling on social media when he shows.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

3/10 Raw.  Brutal.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Better than being sheep for Ronda Lousey


There's no shame in bowing to a Queen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably gambling on social media when he shows.


I saw some of his posts on Instagram by his waifu and he's got the Biker Taker going on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> There's no shame in bowing to a Queen.


queen of suicide maybe


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince and company gotta have "muh build-up".





PlacidSanity said:


> Probably gambling on social media when he shows.



Interesting. This was the reason according to a pro wrestling promoter who knows a lot of the guys. Great friend of Nash:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't think Taker should wrestle again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2018)

lol someone posted this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)

Ronda is the worst.  She needs at least a year in nxt.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> queen of suicide maybe


The Queen is passionate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Whats the logic of having Taker show up a week before WM?



Why does he have to come before?  

The story of Cena begging and getting no response makes sense. Plus Cena built it up well enough himself.


Nobody wanted to see Kane vs Cena though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

If DB shows up tomorrow SD automatically beats Raw.

Raw tonight was some 2010 card with cena vs kane and basically nothing happening

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Miz wins MITB.  Somepoint after Sumerslam but before Rumble Bryan wins the title.  Miz immediately cashes in and takes title off him. Bryan rematch but loses due to Miztorage, Bryan wins the Rumble, Bryan beats Miz at WM.



I'd put it on him much earlier than that. I'd also expand his stable with Bryan taking them out one by one culminating with him winning the title at mania. Been a while since we got a good face soloing a stable storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Taker didn't no show, he was making his way to the ring but Raw has to go off the air sometime this year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm watching some Stardom wrestling.  The crowd is really into this show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Anybody want to do the One Piece challenge with me?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

> but in the end, if Miz is willing to let Bo and Curtis say those things about him to makes suckers out of Seth and Balor, he’s almost too clever and cunning to the point of being admirable.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Interesting. This was the reason according to a pro wrestling promoter who knows a lot of the guys. Great friend of Nash:


I feel like either they're overrating cena's current star power or I'm just too used to him where he doesn't feel as big anymore as he used to. And this doesn't help with broken down, one foot in the grave Taker.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anybody want to do the One Piece challenge with me?


way too many eps. I'll watch drum island tho since the atmosphere in the anime is so damn comfy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> way too many eps. I'll watch drum island tho since the atmosphere in the anime is so damn comfy.


Im doing a OP challenge that involves eps, crossovers , and movies


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2018)

I told John to mention Michelle and how she became champ because of Taker. John needs to shoot on Taker to make things interesting but John said he can’t lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im doing a OP challenge that involves eps, crossovers , and movies


You're a madman. I'm tappin out since if I remember the OP crossovers were terrible!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're a madman. I'm tappin out since if I remember the OP crossovers were terrible!


You should watch the drum arc at least. Mine is due to a 60 buck challenge


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I'll continue out dialogue after work. Probs gonna be a lot shorter as it's a losing battle but fuck it, most involved I've been in something wrestling related in a while.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Im doing a OP challenge that involves eps, crossovers , and movies



Jesus, dude.
I'd join you (it'd probably be my 4th watch through) but I literally don't have enough hours in my day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu I'll continue out dialogue after work. Probs gonna be a lot shorter as it's a losing battle but fuck it, most involved I've been in something wrestling related in a while.



Involve this dicc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Involve this dicc.



Registering insult...
...
Rebuttal: Ur mom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like either they're overrating cena's current star power or I'm just too used to him where he doesn't feel as big anymore as he used to. And this doesn't help with broken down, one foot in the grave Taker.



Yeah doesn't help that Cena took several L's before this. I actually think this is one of the biggest problems with the show, especially for older audiences. They need to explain a little bit better why people are fighting. Big Show alluded to this in an interview a few years ago...just no story continuity.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I said this before.  Cena hasn't been winning enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Involve this dicc.


why is this part timer insulting Shirker?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why is this part timer insulting Shirker?



"Part-timer" as in a bad thing? Dude, my fat jew manager outdraws you all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Well they didn't call him The Giant for nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Part-timer" as in a bad thing? Dude, my fat jew manager outdraws you all.



Nah as in dirty casual fan now 

You've become what you hated 

also your fat jew manager draws  all right,  but it's probably due to constantly feuding with a jobber like you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah as in dirty casual fan now
> 
> You've become what you hated
> 
> also your fat jew manager draws  all right,  but it's probably due to constantly feuding with a jobber like you



You outta name changes *Dean*?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You outta name changes *Dean*?



Well with the new rules I can change it to something else but you all enjoy making fun of me for being Wacky Deano that i'll keep the name


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2018)

I was thinking about doing a name change to something silly- like "President Big Balls" or something just for the lolz.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well they didn't call him The Giant for nothing.



Kayfabe-wise isn't he suppose to be nearing the twilight of his life.  I mean does that make Steph a liar then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe-wise isn't he suppose to be nearing the twilight of his life.  I mean does that make Steph a liar then.


well she also said she's put every super star in her place so she's already a kayfabe liar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

I was talking about that ungodly bulge 



Raiden said:


> I was thinking about doing a name change to something silly- like "President Big Balls" or something just for the lolz.



As long as it's not inspired by a walking L like Dean Jobrose you should be fine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was talking about that ungodly bulge
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it's not inspired by a walking L like Dean Jobrose you should be fine.



Says the guy named after shemale Charlotte


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Yo @The Juice Man  they have  an auction prize of a photo shoot with Absolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

WWE Big 4 VIP Package

* Two tickets to SummerSlam 2018, Survivor Series 2018, Royal Rumble 2019 and WrestleMania 35
* Lunch with a WWE Superstar before Royal Rumble
* Meet Vince McMahon, Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, a backstage tour at SummerSlam and two tickets to the show

I dig the first two but meeting Vince , Steph , and Hunter is a no go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Says the guy named after shemale Charlotte



Hey at least Charlotte is still relevant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hey at least Charlotte is still relevant.


you got me there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2018)

Fuck sakes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im doing a OP challenge that involves eps, crossovers , and movies


Fucking madman. I see you repping Deku though. Respect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fucking madman. I see you repping Deku though. Respect.



thanks. 

made it to episode 6 after starting last night


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.


Damn Bayley even ruining lives IRL


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2018)

even Bayley's fiance hates her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2018)

Rewatching the Ronda segment.    One, the person who applied Ronda's eyeliner needs to be fired.  Girl looked like she was coming off riding the white horse.   Two, they really needed to rehearse that "fight" a bit more with Ronda.  Deville looked dumb with that "pat on a shoulder" punch and throw at the end almost ended in injury for Rose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2018)

lol Bayley should dislodge from that immediately. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As long as it's not inspired by a walking L like Dean Jobrose you should be fine.



Nah I probabliy won't do it because I was infamous for getting vacations and asking for namechanges. Kira decided to make me have "President Goobang" for a year. so probably going to chill.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2018)

If Bray doesn't go back to his Cult Leader persona (pls WWE drop the Supernatural bullshit) then could he adopt a gimmick based on this
A loner "Man In The Woods"-esque character. He has the mic skills to make it work. He just needs something to get away from the "New Face of Fear" stuff for awhile. Either that or just go back to his FCW self

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "Part-timer" as in a bad thing? Dude, my fat jew manager outdraws you all.



>Khris pulls the drawing card to distract from the fact that he can only do one match and has ass cardio. 
--------------

Gags aside I'm dropping the Darren thing. It just occured to me that the only reason we know Darren's gay is because of an impromptu TMZ interview. Judging from their reaction to it, WWE either found out around the same time we did, or knew and wasn't expecting him to put the info out there. We've seen enough examples to know that they don't much care for being strong-armed into having to push someone they don't care about, so even if they gave a damn about The Gay Community(?!) at all (which I still don't buy that they do), regardless of whether or not he was salvageable, Darren casually mentioning it like that signed his own death warrant. Eh, I guess I'll forget it.



PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.



Literal who complaining about having an easy foot in. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe-wise isn't he suppose to be nearing the twilight of his life.  I mean does that make Steph a liar then.



Stephanie's heel banter not even having a hint of truth and solely relying on the recipient not being able to talk back? Color me shocked.
The more time passes, the more I'm starting to wonder if I've overrated her in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.



This cuck acts like anyone would give af about his ass if he wasn't engaged to Bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rewatching the Ronda segment.    One, the person who applied Ronda's eyeliner needs to be fired.  Girl looked like she was coming off riding the white horse.   Two, they really needed to rehearse that "fight" a bit more with Ronda.  Deville looked dumb with that "pat on a shoulder" punch and throw at the end almost ended in injury for Rose.



I don't much care for Rousey, but fuck what the hell did they think they were doing with that makeup? Were they rushing or something?
...and those "whats" chants are bad enough for someone that's actually comfortable on the mic. Here they're painful. I don't blame the fans for much, but if I could say there's one thing that pisses me off about any given crowd, it's that godforsaken chant.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2018)

Not sure if it might help, but they could give fans a warning before the show starts and in between commercials. TNA did that back in 09. Lmao their crowd has never reacted to anything since..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.



I'd give a darn if wrestlers like AJ, McTaker, Bellas and Lana didn't get this shit constantly with the crowd and even with the commentary sometimes. Get fucked.



PlacidSanity said:


> Rewatching the Ronda segment.    One, the person who applied Ronda's eyeliner needs to be fired.  Girl looked like she was coming off riding the white horse.   Two, they really needed to rehearse that "fight" a bit more with Ronda.  Deville looked dumb with that "pat on a shoulder" punch and throw at the end almost ended in injury for Rose.



Woah.. I read some tweets about the eyeliner but damn that is turrible. She just needs to stick with the look she debuted in. Kinda like movie make up but not too hollywood. She doesn't need a badass/unique look cuz A) she's already an established badass that can prolly potentially kill anyone in the roster in a fight B) she's super well known.



Raiden said:


> Nah I probabliy won't do it because I was infamous for getting vacations and asking for namechanges. Kira decided to make me have "President Goobang" for a year. so probably going to chill.



If you want a temp name change I can pass it off as a joke. :ho

Just don't tell Vince McXiammes 



Shirker said:


> >Khris pulls the drawing card to distract from the fact that he can only do one match and has ass cardio.



Via satellite bish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if it might help, but they could give fans a warning before the show starts and in between commercials. TNA did that back in 09. Lmao their crowd has never reacted to anything since..



That's the catch-22, ain't it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

That tweet got me reminded of MK9 and its bombing female designs. That was literally peak Kitana, Mileena, and Jade. They were all delicious as fuck and also looked like they could crack your skull bare handed. Shame they got replaced with instagram crossfit thots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

Mileena got it the fucking worst.

They got rid of frightening sharkface and replaced it with some normie girl who superglue'd plastic teeth on the sides of her head. Literally unplayable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Mileena got it the fucking worst.
> 
> They got rid of frightening sharkface and replaced it with some normie girl who superglue'd plastic teeth on the sides of her head. Literally unplayable.



Ed Boon can go Edfuck himself.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If Bray doesn't go back to his Cult Leader persona (pls WWE drop the Supernatural bullshit) then could he adopt a gimmick based on this
> A loner "Man In The Woods"-esque character. He has the mic skills to make it work. He just needs something to get away from the "New Face of Fear" stuff for awhile. Either that or just go back to his FCW self



that's too 'serious' for little jimmies to handle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2018)

Confirmed the winner will have a vagina.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 27, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Hope Shane ok.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Confirmed the winner will have a vagina.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

HHH and Steph dope as heels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

this the greatest video of all time


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That tweet got me reminded of MK9 and its bombing female designs. That was literally peak Kitana, Mileena, and Jade. They were all delicious as fuck and also looked like they could crack your skull bare handed. Shame they got replaced with instagram crossfit thots.


Wait when did this happen?!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Lol.  Ronda bombed her ESPN Interviews today.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Gonna be a short wrestling career for this girl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

wwe just realized charlotte and asuka would be facing each other before mania


this the company rukia loves.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Just let Sasha and Balor win.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

But yeah WAD.  This company is really stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah doesn't help that Cena took several L's before this. I actually think this is one of the biggest problems with the show, especially for older audiences. They need to explain a little bit better why people are fighting. Big Show alluded to this in an interview a few years ago...just no story continuity.


Yea no continuity and apparently wins and losses no longer matter. The exact opposite of what wwe tried to tell me when I was watching it years ago. Kinda hard for me to accept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

I just noticed Big Show's big dick. wew.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Apparently she got a gum infection.

Slobbing up AJ and Bobby to much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Hopefully we can get a CM Punk chant going during Rousey/Stephanie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2018)

Becky vs Asuka?


----------



## Bump (Mar 27, 2018)

I died at theese


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2018)

Ronda should've called Stephen A the n-word and got nuclear heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda should've called Stephen A the n-word and got nuclear heat.


The heat!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

All of the best WWE beat downs in the last two years involve Kevin Owens beating the crap out of people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Rusev won that match for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

These AJ/Nakamura backstage segments aren't very good.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

This is garbage.  I'm turning it off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

DB really the face of the company damn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

holy fucking shit ronda is awkward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Ziggler gave up the US title to be on the pre show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ziggler gave up the US title to be on the pre show.


The US title could be on the pre-show too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The US title could be on the pre-show too.


Randy Orton is not being on the pre show.

It's why they have Jinder in the match too. They gave him the WWE title this year so they have to put him on the card in their mind.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2018)

I am talking a survey.

Best Nakamura theme.


vs


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Ambrose was on the preshow last year.

I just think there is no interest in that match.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Bobby Roode needs to turn heel!  He's a boring babyface!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2018)

Holy shit man, one of the best Jade cosplays I've seen. 

Also make me sad she wasn't included for the next MK installment outside Kitana's ending.   She was one of the main reasons I got a PS3 earlier than scheduled when 9 came out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose isn't Randy Orton


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose isn't Randy Orton


He was the WWE champion!  He beat Roman and Rollins at the same time!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Roode needs to turn heel!  He's a boring babyface!



Watching Last Jedi currently but wholeheartedly agree with this.  Man's best work back in TNA was when he was going full heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He was the WWE champion!  He beat Roman and Rollins at the same time!!!!



But he doesn't have the 15 year resume as Orton.

Orton not doing no pre show shit lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

Real talk too.  Orton is ice cold.  He had an awful 2017 despite winning the Rumble and title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

And also remember Dean pre showed because of the complaints about the women being on the pre show it won't happen like that this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

finally a great segment between aj n naka


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I think there will be at least three pre-show matches.

Cruiserweight Match is a lock.  Maybe the Raw women’s title?  Maybe the Smackdown Tag titles?  Maybe the male battle royal?  Maybe the female battle royal?

Maybe there won’t be an Andre the Giant Memorial this year?  I haven’t heard anything about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

SD won tonight
-Rusev added to a title match
-DB announces the tag match at mania
- great closing between Naka and AJ


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cruiserweight Match is a lock.  Maybe the Raw women’s title?  Maybe the Smackdown Tag titles?  Maybe the male battle royal?  Maybe the female battle royal?
> 
> Maybe there won’t be an Andre the Giant Memorial this year?  I haven’t heard anything about it.



shut your dumb ass up they been talking about for weeks now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I didn’t watch the second hour.  Show was too boring,

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut your dumb ass up they been talking about for weeks now


No seriously.  I have totally tuned out the announcers if they have been talking about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm going with both battle royals will be on the pre show card with the crusierweight match.

Usos have been saying all month they will be on the main card and wwe even brought up they have never been on the main card of mania so that's the hint there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut your dumb ass up they been talking about for week now



ftfy


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I didn’t even see Matt Hardy last night.  I was doing some work.  It was a boring Raw.

But thanks for filling me in.  I guess it is official then.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I hear Angle embarrassed himself on the MMC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ftfy



They brought it up last week two mojo and corbin talked about how they both gonna be 2 time winners


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't know if Ronda has CTE or she just slow.

She seem off.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They brought it up last week two mojo and corbin talked about how they both gonna be 2 time winners



Yeah, that's my point, wasn't it only just last week they bothered to bring it up?
I wouldn't qualify it as "weeks" and I certainly would beat up on Rukia for not even noticing, quite honestly.

There are plenty of other reasons to beat on Rukia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, that's my point, wasn't it only just last week they bothered to bring it up?
> I wouldn't qualify it as "weeks" and I certainly would beat up on Rukia for not even noticing, quite honestly.
> 
> There are plenty of other reasons to beat on Rukia.



You right I need to leave Rukia alone once and a while.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

I’ll be honest.  I haven’t been paying attention to Raw or Smackdown lately.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Next week will finally be good because they'll lay all their cards out on the table.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2018)

@WhatADrag i hope so.

What should I do Saturday night Mania weekend?  Takeover or ROH?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i hope so.
> 
> What should I do Saturday night Mania weekend?  Takeover or ROH?


as in tickets?

Personally I'd go to NXT.

Most of the card on the roh show idc about basically just the main event.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

Ronda should be heel after this. Just have her screw Angle and join Authority. She comes off as super cunty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know if Ronda has CTE or she just slow.
> 
> She seem off.


Too many blows to the head. Them last two losses probably did some severe damage to her psyche overall too that she'll probably never recover from.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> as in tickets?
> 
> Personally I'd go to NXT.
> 
> Most of the card on the roh show idc about basically just the main event.


Better match?  Gargano/Ciampa or Black/Almas?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Better match?  Gargano/Ciampa or Black/Almas?



That’s the toughest question I’ve seen online today lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2018)

Winning the Andre BR doesn’t do anything for the superstar. 

If it works like MitB; then it will be a worthwhile sideshow and the winner can challenge any champ he wants to for the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i hope so.
> 
> What should I do Saturday night Mania weekend?  Takeover or ROH?



Takeover. ROH will have worse neckbeards, shittier wrestlers and stupider chants.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't know if Ronda has CTE or she just slow.
> 
> She seem off.



she had a speech problem when she was younger and didn't talk till later in life. that's why she has a bit of social awkwardness to her. she also had some learning disability too if i remember. i'm one of her few fans here on the forums either in mma or wwe i think. i'm confident she'll succeed in the WWE and hope she has a kickass match with the still undefeated Asuka next Wrestlemania.

Rousey is breaking that streak imo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope we get more of this next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2018)

don't be mistaken. suzuki threatened to break every single one of their limbs if they fucked it up


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope we get more of this next week!



Music to me ears


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Better match?  Gargano/Ciampa or Black/Almas?


Gonna go with Gargano/Ciampa if Ciampa is 100%.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gonna go with Gargano/Ciampa if Ciampa is 100%.


I see no evidence that he is 100%.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

I can't wait for Rukia to btfo of smarks that hate on The Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2018)

Then it'll get uploaded on youtube and get like 1.5 million views proving his point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

Someone tried to tell me Braun is a bigger youtube star than Roman because he got 19 million views tipping over an ambulance and then I had to remind them Roman was in the ambulance.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## teddy (Mar 28, 2018)

The big dawg giveth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

supposedly WWE posted that the smackdown tag match was going to be a TLC match, then quickly deleted it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

That match screams pre-show to me.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Stephanie and the others probably think it's a great idea that this happened.



It was.  If they followed up on it.  They could have had the biggest heal going, had people paying money to see him beat and they generally blew it.  Having Roman/Braun double turn (Braun monster face, Roman heel) for the rest of their feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That match screams pre-show to me.


well, hit the road jack and don't come back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That match screams pre-show to me.


Literally part of the build-up was that Usos have never been on the Mania main card and if it is a TLC no chance in hell it's on the Pre-Show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 28, 2018)

Kaval got a free title shot due to winning NXT Season 2 and decided to go after the IC Title as opposed to the WWE or World Heavyweight Titles so Dolph is still safe on that regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kaval got a free title shot due to winning NXT Season 2 and decided to go after the IC Title as opposed to the WWE or World Heavyweight Titles so Dolph is still safe on that regards



I don't know man. 

Kaval didn't do this during Wrestlemania season though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Glad Luke Harper getting an actual match too.
Like I think last year he was in the battle royal 
and the year before that the wyatt family had a segment with the rock


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2018)

Nah the answer is Sting during the 90s.

Sting gets betrayed.  Trusts new person, gets betrayed, trusts another person, gets betrayed over and over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

Hana Kimura avy


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hana Kimura avy



When you try to crack a joke but you know the name  

I wouldn't pull out of her. I'm in love.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

Holy crap, I almost forgot Big Cass existed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When you try to crack a joke but you know the name
> 
> I wouldn't pull out of her. I'm in love.



99% of the wrestling I watch is Joshi puroresu...why wouldn't I know her name? I just laugh that you fell for the Oedo Tai meme.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 99% of the wrestling I watch is Joshi puroresu...why wouldn't I know her name? I just laugh that you fell for the Oedo Tai meme.




No man... just let me love her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No man... just let me love her



Okay, but you better not be a Kris Wolf fan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay, but you better not be a Kris Wolf fan.



Fuck that geek.

I was on Kairi twitter the other day and saw that Wolf video tweeted Kairi. Sounded like a neckbeard.

team hana <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okay, but you better not be a Kris Wolf fan.


My friend loves the wolf bitch.

the edge and test faces at the bottom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Hana Kimura?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Miz girl has been born.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn.

Can’t wait to see Kevin’s face when Y2J’s music hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Chris Jericho and Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn.
> 
> Can’t wait to see Kevin’s face when Y2J’s music hits.



Doesn't Fozzy have a gig at the same time WM will be occurring at a different place.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

I like Mayu better than Io.  Io is too stern.  Mayu is more of a fun character.

That group Hana is in.  I don’t really understand them.  They seem to job and lose every match.  The Kagetsu girl that looks like a man is really athletic.  450 Splash the other match.  Can do springboard maneuvers.

I like Toni a ton.  Best gaijin.

Bea Priestley.  Osprey’s girlfriend.  Decent wrestler.  Doesn’t get much reaction from the crowd.

Xia Brookside.  Really green.  Seems like a decent young babyface.

Finally.  HZK.  Only 20.  Lots of potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2018)

can't wait till Dean crashes the party at Mania


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Dean's Axxess weekend events were cancelled.  And people are speculating that it's because WWE wants to keep Dean a surprise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2018)

Yep his heel turn will leave Shield fangirls destroyed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Almas tried to drown Black!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias i would have Strong and Dunne win the tag titles at Takeover.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

This is really enjoyable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2018)

Jericho and Lance Storm promo package Smoky Mountain Wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2018)

EC3 finally arrived to NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

Didn’t Strowman lose to Reigns because he tried some top rope nonsense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

EC3 vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Killian Dane vs Adam Cole?  Holy smokes.

Velveteen probably because he needs it the most.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

I have never seen a woman beat a man in any type of game on the up up down down channel.  Asuka is Japanese though.. so maybe she has a chance??  Alexa isn't beating Rollins though.  Terrible draw for her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho and Lance Storm promo package Smoky Mountain Wrestling.



You now realize Lance Storm never changed his gear after they broke up. He was the fuckin Jannetty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> EC3 vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Killian Dane vs Adam Cole?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Velveteen probably because he needs it the most.



i kinda agree that Velveteen would be best option. i like that's it's hard to predict, because these are all guys that NXT are trying to push/protect.

Velveteen does seem like the right bet though since Aleister, who is a face, will likely be the new NXT champ. Heel North American Champ and Face NXT Champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You now realize Lance Storm never changed his gear after they broke up. He was the fuckin Jannetty.


Fuck man don't do this to me!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> EC3 vs Ricochet vs Velveteen Dream vs Lars Sullivan vs Killian Dane vs Adam Cole?  Holy smokes.
> 
> Velveteen probably because he needs it the most.



Wait, Ricochet's wrestling already?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have never seen a woman beat a man in any type of game on the up up down down channel.  Asuka is Japanese though.. so maybe she has a chance??  Alexa isn't beating Rollins though.  Terrible draw for her.



Rollins can fuck up hard in games.  I mean he lost in the last NFL game to Jason Jordan who never played the game before.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2018)

Roman is not even allowed to join. Woods avoiding those dislikes and shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Rollins can fuck up hard in games.  I mean he lost in the last NFL game to Jason Jordan who never played the game before.


JJ made it to the RAW finals though. He even beat TJP. Man has hidden talent. Plus if Madden is anything like FIFA if you've played one you can play them all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2018)

Velvet should win.

Nobody is taken back from this L since its a ladder match.

Adam cole doing double duty?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Velvet should win.
> 
> Nobody is taken back from this L since its a ladder match.
> 
> Adam cole doing double duty?


Yeah. Cole putting in that work. I'm assuming Riochcet will feud with Dream since they hinted at it with Dream's "rant" about Indy wrestlers with one of the two having a chance at the title.
Dain and Sullivan can continue their feud.
EC3 will most likely win the title though. It was his segment that had the title introduced and he's the only one of the six with nothing to do afterwards while Cole can be relegated to tag duties for a bit until Fish is back.
Predicting Cole to be the next NXT Champion probably around Summerslam or Survivor Series TakeOver (he'll beat Black with help from UE). He'll feud with Drew and Strong for a bit then drop the title to Gargano.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2018)

Reading on Twitter that Fish's injury is pretty bad. UE should probably recruit another person to take his place as you don't want Cole stuck in the tag scene for too long but who?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reading on Twitter that Fish's injury is pretty bad. UE should probably recruit another person to take his place as you don't want Cole stuck in the tag scene for too long but who?



Pretty sure he's out at least 6 months


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pretty sure he's out at least 6 months


These House Shows taking out everyone man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2018)

Rusev pinning Orton at Mania for the US Title would be bringing things to complete a full circle.
Orton pinned Rusev in 10 seconds at Summerslam and that led to Rusev Day gimmick which led to Rusev's rise in popularity that led to Rusev's inclusion in this match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These House Shows taking out everyone man.


NXT has lesser house shows than the main roster.

He's 40 and injuries always happen in wrestling no matter what.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah, as is evident by the house shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Reading on Twitter that Fish's injury is pretty bad. UE should probably recruit another person to take his place as you don't want Cole stuck in the tag scene for too long but who?



oh shit  

why is this happening to superstars who are gaining momentum?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2018)

Bobby Fish is a superstar now? 

He's a vanilla midget who wasn't even a star in ROH.

Cole and KOR reforming Future Shock


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

Bobby Fish isn't remarkable in the slightest.  Come on guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

So I’m going to Axxess Thursday night. My first show is Friday morning.  Progress Chapter 66.  This is the card so far:

Will Ospreay v Mark Haskins
Pete Dunne v Flash Morgan v Mark Andrews
Jinny and Mercedes Martinez v Toni Storm and Shazza McKenzie
Walter and Timothy Thatcher v Jack Sexsmith and David Starr
Travis Banks v Shane Strickland

So it should be pretty decent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bobby Fish is a superstar now?
> 
> He's a vanilla midget who wasn't even a star in ROH.
> 
> Cole and KOR reforming Future Shock





Rukia said:


> Bobby Fish isn't remarkable in the slightest.  Come on guys.



If you idiots actually read what any of us said instead of trying to get a like or agree button pushed under your user name you would have realized nobody called bobby a star.

LT brought up the fact he didn't want Cole stuck in the tag division.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

@WhatADrag FUCK YOU AND GIVE ME A LIKE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If you idiots actually read what any of us said instead of trying to get a like or agree button pushed under your user name you would have realized nobody called bobby a star.
> 
> LT brought up the fact he didn't want Cole stuck in the tag division.



Thor literally called him a superstar you cuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir do you have that GIF of Austin reacting to Jericho dropping the beer?

That needs a repost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thor literally called him a superstar you cuck.


You planted that there!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

The Miz ended Asuka’s streak.  Not even a little surprised.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thor literally called him a superstar you cuck.


Imagine taking Thor seriously.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Miz ended Asuka’s streak.  Not even a little surprised.


ok this cute


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Miz ended Asuka’s streak.  Not even a little surprised.



Asuka had no chance.  She's Japanese and they were playing on the Xbox.  Xbox never sells there. /excuse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Asuka had no chance.  She's Japanese and they were playing on the Xbox.  Xbox never sells there. /excuse


Asuka like "wtf is this controller?". she never seen a xbone in person until then.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuka snuck in an early pinfall.  Big Show was really letting the Miz down.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

So this is why I hate Ronda

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Ronda and Roman should form a stable:

>both of them have RR for their first and last names
>both of them have speech problems
>both of them stutter
>both of them suck at wrestling in the ring
>both of them know jack shit about promos! 

its the perfect pair! imagine their reign of terror without even touching any of the titles!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ronda and Roman should form a stable:
> 
> >both of them have RR for their first and last names
> >both of them have speech problems
> ...



also both of them are insecure as fuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

please botch Ronda, so the crowd can eat you alive and make you realize it's much much worse with this audience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also both of them are insecure as fuck



imagine dude, whenever their entrance music plays the entire audience will boo the shit out of them! and they haven't even entered the ring yet!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> imagine dude, whenever their entrance music plays the entire audience will boo the shit out of them! and they haven't even entered the ring yet!


Roman at least is used to it by now but Ronda gonna commit suicide if she hears it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2018)

Ronda's theme music is enough to make the crowd to want to commit suicide.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman at least is used to it by now but Ronda gonna commit suicide if she hears it



she gon cut her tongue off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda's theme music is enough to make the crowd to want to commit suicide.


that's not even fucking old , that's pretty much her response a few days ago


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2018)

I wonder if Dean heard about Sheamus' neck problems


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Ronda so original, that she had to copy Piper's shirt design


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Dean heard about Sheamus' neck problems


I wonder if you heard how Lonzo and Lakers a shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

so what do you guys think Ronda's finisher will be? is it going to be a slam or a submission hold?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if you heard how Lonzo and Lakers a shit



NBA is fake and rigged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> so what do you guys think Ronda's finisher will be? is it going to be a slam or a submission hold?



It's going to be the "lay down for Stephanie"-canrana.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 30, 2018)

Hana though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's going to be the "lay down for Stephanie"-canrana.



i thought it was gonna be "Hug-Hunter-Hearst-canrana" tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> NBA is fake and rigged


Still more surprising than E

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

I want "you can't wrestle" chants to rain down on Ronda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2018)

They should probably keep her off of Monday's show after how many thing have gone wrong already lmao. Weird storyline overall, awkward promos, and now makeupgate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm not convinced Ronda will get the Roman treatment from the crowd, but if she then it just highlights how amazing WWE are at fucking shit up. They're seriously reaching stinkmeaner levels of fucking up shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 30, 2018)

DAMN


last week WM sold crazy number of tickets.

less than a 1000 tickets left and predicted to sell out.


Daniel Bryan is powerful


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Still more surprising than E



at least its unpredictable. sort of


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> at least its unpredictable. sort of


Says the guy whos upset over the most unsurprising main event


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Says the guy whos upset over the most unsurprising main event



i was upset because it was too predictable

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DAMN
> 
> 
> last week WM sold crazy number of tickets.
> ...



Smackdown ratings went down this week. Everyone knows the real draw is time traveler Ronda


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

i would laugh my ass hard if Triple H jobs to Ronda and taps out of an armbar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2018)

Again, why did TNA let her go.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Who is she?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They should probably keep her off of Monday's show after how many thing have gone wrong already lmao. Weird storyline overall, awkward promos, and now makeupgate.


I agree.  Ronda on Raw will probably make people less interested in the Wrestlemania match.

It's too risky to put her in another segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol. A lot of people waited 4 hours for a signing with Alexa Bliss and got turned away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who is she?



Brandi Lauren/Ava Storie



Rukia said:


> I agree.  Ronda on Raw will probably make people less interested in the Wrestlemania match.
> 
> It's too risky to put her in another segment.



Would agree but this is the WWE we are talking about and knowing it's track record for doing the smart thing..... well.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm watching Southpaw Regional Wrestling on the network guys.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm watching Southpaw Regional Wrestling on the network guys.


I have all weekend to explore the network.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia is talking to himself again.  I think he's trying to become the next Mick Foley.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, why did TNA let her go.


Yoooooo


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, why did TNA let her go.



Dat ass is alexa tier


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dat ass is alexa tier



I think for once we agree on something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

How old is she?  Bring her in.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How old is she?  Bring her in.



21

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

So Dean had a major setback in his surgery and is scheduled to be out till Summerslam as projected

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Dean had a major setback in his surgery and is scheduled to be out till Summerslam as projected



Someone should have told Renee to go soft on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Someone should have told Renee to go soft on him.


He'd rather master titties than be part of the Roman eating fest


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Dean had a major setback in his surgery and is scheduled to be out till Summerslam as projected


It's a work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's a work.


Not falling for false hope mode anymore


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Ricochet has no chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

what's with her makeup and face?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Ronda's eye makeup on Monday was the worst I have ever seen from this company.

It's just typical wwe.  They are trying too hard and failing miserably as a result.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm looking at some of the people showing up at Axxess.  And I like Paige.  But does she really need to be there for three days?  She's the last person I want to meet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking at some of the people showing up at Axxess.  And I like Paige.  But does she really need to be there for three days?  She's the last person I want to meet!


quoting this so @The Juice Man can rekt you for insulting his bae

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm looking at some of the people showing up at Axxess.  And I like Paige.  But does she really need to be there for three days?  She's the last person I want to meet!



who else there


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who else there


Pretty much everyone.  You have to pay extra for the real stars.  I think general admission is like $50, but I paid like $120 to add the Sasha Banks VIP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much everyone.  You have to pay extra for the real stars.  I think general admission is like $50, but I paid like $120 to add the Sasha Banks VIP.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

$120 FOR SASHA STANKS?! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

It's a bargain dude.  Photo opportunity with the best women's wrestler in wwe history.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much everyone.  You have to pay extra for the real stars.  I think general admission is like $50, but I paid like $120 to add the Sasha Banks VIP.



Are you crazy?  Getting close to Sasha is like getting close to Seth.  You're going to end up hurt or injured!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

I will get Mayu and Kairi signings too and prove to WAD that I love the Japanese women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> $120 FOR SASHA STANKS?! HAHAHAHAHA


You are mad that the Dodgers are winning it all this year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think for once we agree on something.



I just finished fapping lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty much everyone.  You have to pay extra for the real stars.  I think general admission is like $50, but I paid like $120 to add the Sasha Banks VIP.



Fuck $120 should be enough to cop a feel but i’d rather buy two ps4 games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, why did TNA let her go.



This some Taeler Hendrix and Scarlett Bordeuax shit right here. 



Rukia said:


> How old is she?  Bring her in.



You running a harem Rukia? 



Nemesis said:


> 21



Did @Dean Ambrose just rate your post old? 

Deano mein man, we need to have a talk buddy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait when did this happen?!



Late reply 

They changed all of the female cast's body type in MKX. MK9 had these amazonian pornstar breasted murder Goddesses that looked badass and hot at the same time. Sorta like the Bayonetta/Samus body types but with pecks and bigger tits. All that got changed to a more "natural look", cuz you know, you think natural and normal when you think of MK. Basically the older designs got SJW'd. And the new ones look like shit. 

MK9

*Spoiler*: __ 














to MKX

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Late reply
> 
> They changed all of the female cast's body type in MKX. MK9 had these amazonian pornstar breasted murder Goddesses that looked badass and hot at the same time. Sorta like the Bayonetta/Samus body types but with pecks and bigger tits. All that got changed to a more "natural look", cuz you know, you think natural and normal when you think of MK. Basically the older designs got SJW'd. And the new ones look like shit.
> 
> ...


Those are some bland looking redesigns. I mean its MK why the fuck does it have to look realistic? That's like making Chun-Li and the rest of the thicc fighter cast into skinny ass asian women. No one wants that except for SJWs that don't even play the games they're complaining about. 

I've always found it hypocritical how these SJWs will cry and cry about how unrealistic the women look in fantasy series but never say a word about the unrealistic designs the men will have.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2018)

I wouldn't say they got SW'd since they're still mad revealing (unrelated, but god that word is like sulfuric acid to my brain), but they definitely got worse. The faces look weird and models in general are all kinds of fucked up and bland looking. Costumes look alright to me. More variety and they just sorta look cooler overall if I'm being honest. Forever salty about Mileena's teeth.

...fucking cowards.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Sjw are just the worst.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This some Taeler Hendrix and Scarlett Bordeuax shit right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I mean as shes legal.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2018)

Haha good job making Randy laugh



Dean Ambrose said:


> So Dean had a major setback in his surgery and is scheduled to be out till Summerslam as projected



Jesus what the hell? Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Late reply
> 
> They changed all of the female cast's body type in MKX. MK9 had these amazonian pornstar breasted murder Goddesses that looked badass and hot at the same time. Sorta like the Bayonetta/Samus body types but with pecks and bigger tits. All that got changed to a more "natural look", cuz you know, you think natural and normal when you think of MK. Basically the older designs got SJW'd. And the new ones look like shit.
> 
> ...



Again one of the main reasons I sped up getting a PS3 at the time.   What I saw for in MKX didn't motivate me the least to acquire a PS4 early.   Just got mine at the tail end of last year during the early Black Friday sales that stated a week early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

I hate the PlayStation 4.  What a piece of shit it is compared to the first three PlayStations.

Reactions: Disagree 5


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Haha good job making Randy laugh



Yup. I hear the guy is a major douche.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup. I hear the guy is a major douche.



Will never forget the cringeworthy incident where he called Kofi "stupid" for messing up in the ring. I thought it was a work at first.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2018)

h


Rukia said:


> I hate the PlayStation 4.  What a piece of shit it is compared to the first three PlayStations.


honestly it has better weeb games than ps3.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate the PlayStation 4.  What a piece of shit it is compared to the first three PlayStations.



I see posters disagreeing with you. But they must of not read the last sentence. 

Playstation 
Playstation 2

greatest systems of all time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I see posters disagreeing with you. But they must of not read the last sentence.
> 
> Playstation
> Playstation 2
> ...



PS4 is fine. People are overhyping the nostalgia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> PS4 is fine. People are overhyping the nostalgia


ps4 gonna be fire when king dom hearts come out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I see posters disagreeing with you. But they must of not read the last sentence.
> 
> Playstation
> Playstation 2
> ...


One and two are definitely better.  The game library will never be matched.  To argue otherwise is madness!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ps4 gonna be fire when king dom hearts come out


speaking off, I want to get into the series, which game would you recommend to start with?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One and two are definitely better.  The game library will never be matched.  To argue otherwise is madness!




Fucking exactly 80 percent of today games don't even match the catalog

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fucking exactly 80 percent of today games don't even match the catalog


Kimura Hana agrees.


----------



## teddy (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia has to be the goofiest mofo on the forums

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

teddy said:


> Rukia has to be the goofiest mofo on the forums


Come on Teddy.  Just admit that the PS4 is shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

teddy said:


> Rukia has to be the goofiest mofo on the forums


it's why he got constantly rekted on the NFL threads


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's why he got constantly rekted on the NFL threads


I did?

I think it has been proven that Peyton Manning sucked and was overrated!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I did?
> 
> I think it has been proven that Peyton Manning sucked and was overrated!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

And it's been proven that the Spurs suck without Tim Duncan.  All of my long term opinions have been proven to be accurate!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And it's been proven that the Spurs suck without Tim Duncan.  All of my long term opinions have been proven to be accurate!


except the year they went to the WCF to lose to GSW 

and as for Peyton yeah pretty much


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

And I win every wrestling prediction contest.

I'm Nostradamus basically.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

All those times and was a big Raw but it really wasn't.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Big Raw on Monday night!  Wrestlemania go-home show!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

can't wait for Roman stands tall , followed by Seth standing tall, followed by ending of just building up Andre memorial by having chaos at end of Raw, and also have Alexa stand tall


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't wait for Roman stands tall , followed by Seth standing tall, followed by ending of just building up Andre memorial by having chaos at end of Raw, and also have Alexa stand tall


Sounds like a good Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

AJ Styles.  If he looks like a chump again this week.  He better win at Wrestlemania.

Has not looked good even once during his feud with Nakamura!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I see posters disagreeing with you. But they must of not read the last sentence.
> 
> Playstation
> Playstation 2
> ...


True.
PS2 > PS1 > PS3 >= PS4
New God of War and Spiderman may boost my opinion on PS4 though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And I win every wrestling prediction contest.
> 
> I'm Nostradamus basically.


Speaking of Prediction Contest, when is the Prediction thread for Mania going to be set up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> True.
> PS2 > PS1 > PS3 >= PS4
> New God of War and Spiderman may boost my opinion on PS4 though



Real.

Ps4 might have the best graphics ever.

But lets be honest

those ps1 and ps2 games are pure fire


It's no nostalgic Dean trying to label them as.


Most of ps1 and ps2 classics are still playable till this day just because they are pure fire.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Speaking of Prediction Contest, when is the Prediction thread for Mania going to be set up?


I'll set it up this week.

I'm waiting until after SD for the card to be official.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I see posters disagreeing with you. But they must of not read the last sentence.
> 
> Playstation
> Playstation 2
> ...



It implies the PS3 is included, which is just wrong from an architectual standpoint alone. This coming from a guy who loved the PS3.
Also, I personally wasn't entirely fond of the PS1 when comparing it to the N64.



teddy said:


> Rukia has to be the goofiest mofo on the forums



It helps that he's a good sport. He's kinda like the Heath Slater of the thread: jobs all the time, but only because they're really good at it.

Rukia to become Tag Team champ one day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It implies the PS3 is included, which is just wrong from an architectual standpoint alone. This coming from a guy who loved the PS3.
> Also, I personally wasn't entirely fond of the PS1 when comparing it to the N64.
> 
> 
> ...




ps1 > n64


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Rukia to become Tag Team champ one day.


Who would be willing to Tag with Rukia though?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ps1 > n64



Parappa is its only redeeming feature. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Who would be willing to Tag with Rukia though?



He's a post above yours.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Parappa is its only redeeming feature.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a post above yours.




final fantasy 7> anything n64 related


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2018)

N64 housed Smash Bros.
Ustop. U stop that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

Shirker said:


> N64 housed Smash Bros.
> Ustop. U stop that.




zzzzzzzzzzzAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who would be willing to Tag with Rukia though?


I’m like Strowman.  No partner a week before the match.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

AND THATS FAX NO PRINTER!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2018)

Stg I'm going to kill my roommate one day. You guys will help me hide the body when I do right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 31, 2018)

realest shit ever


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg I'm going to kill my roommate one day. You guys will help me hide the body when I do right?



Been there. I gotchu, mang.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

@WhatADrag what is that stage going to look like for Wrestlemania?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2018)

This dude living the dream man


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Out of this list, who do you want as Strowman’s partner?

Big Cass
Neville
Jason Jordan
Samoa Joe
Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This dude living the dream man


He’s going to have to make things right with Dakota.  She doesn’t look thrilled.

But hell yeah dude.  I would love to be like a job guy in NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> final fantasy 7> anything n64 related


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> N64 housed Smash Bros.
> Ustop. U stop that.



As much as I am a playstation gamer when it comes to consoles (Although that's because Microsoft has pretty much made it so it's a waste of money for me to buy an xbox when everything on there is on PC.) You didn't need to go Smash Bros.

All you needed to do in this thread is to say two words.  No Mercy.  (That or Aki)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> As much as I am a playstation gamer when it comes to consoles (Although that's because Microsoft has pretty much made it so it's a waste of money for me to buy an xbox when everything on there is on PC.) You didn't need to go Smash Bros.
> 
> All you needed to do in this thread is to say two words.  No Mercy.  (That or Aki)



I would've, but I spam No Mercy like an asshole whenever wrassle game convos come up.
Figured I'd switch it up a bit this time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I would've, but I spam No Mercy like an asshole whenever wrassle game convos come up.
> Figured I'd switch it up a bit this time.



WM 2000 then   enough of a switch up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Never played No mercy 

or Mania 2000. Every time I went to rent it on blockbusters it was always out

or my local corner store


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> WM 2000 then   enough of a switch up



>Be me
>Be youngling
>Doesn't watch WCW and isn't familiar with the roster at all
>Play WCW/NWO Revenge for hours anyway




Dean Ambrose said:


> Never played No mercy
> 
> or Mania 2000. Every time I went to rent it on blockbusters it was always out
> 
> or my local corner store


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Be me
> >Be youngling
> >Doesn't watch WCW and isn't familiar with the roster at all
> >Play WCW/NWO Revenge for hours anyway





The only game I played was WCW/NWO Revenge and while it was fun, I really rather have played WWF games


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Wrestlemania 2000 hurt me bad in 11th grade.

We had off campus lunch in high school.  And a friend and I would go play it at his house. And we would just routinely miss the second half of the day.  Smh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The only game I played was WCW/NWO Revenge and while it was fun, I really rather have played WWF games



Honestly, it's all the same shit, 'cept in No Mercy, weapons didn't disappear when you dropped them, cuz I guess they learned how to get the engine to handle a bunch of shit on the screen by then. It's just that AKI's mechanics were so fucking great it never mattered. Shame they stopped. Even in Japan, according to a quick wiki search. When they departed, so too did the general quality of wrestling games in the US.

Imagine... No Mercy-like with current roster and modern-day graphics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, it's all the same shit, 'cept in No Mercy, weapons didn't disappear when you dropped them, cuz I guess they learned how to get the engine to handle a bunch of shit on the screen by then. It's just that AKI's mechanics were so fucking great it never mattered. Shame they stopped. Even in Japan, according to a quick wiki search. When they departed, so too did the general quality of wrestling games in the US.
> 
> Imagine... No Mercy-like with current roster and modern-day graphics.


sounds like a perfect wrestling game


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

On Wrestlemania 2000, it seemed like there were unlimited paths to Wrestlemania.  Hundreds of storylines.  The career mode replayability was just so fucking high!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> On Wrestlemania 2000, it seemed like there were unlimited paths to Wrestlemania.  Hundreds of storylines.  The career mode replayability was just so fucking high!


Meanwhile they don't even have storylines in the current games from what I've seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One and two are definitely better.  The game library will never be matched.  To argue otherwise is madness!


Yeah but you included 3 which was kinda shit for many years.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

ps1 and n64 both and pros and cons that balanced each other out where one console isn't marginally better than the other. Like the n64 had better graphics and had more controller slots but ps1 had actual cutscenes and more 2D games and the better controller.

n64 had all the dope ass party games while ps1 introduced the cool ass concept of console games on CDs. (because who the actual fuck had sega CD or sega saturns?)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Come on if anything really a nostalgic trip it's fucking that no mercy game. 

One game series that is fire on the n64 is the Mario party.

Playing that drunk with friends is the greatest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

People will appreciate the PS4 when PS5 will shoehorn VR/AR horseshit on us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah but you included 3 which was kinda shit for many years.


PS3 is a step down.  It's still better than the PS4 though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2018)

You guys are taking about N64 games but nobody mentions neither of the Zelda games or Starfox 64.



Not even a mention of the DK rap from Donkey Kong 64.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

N64 was a great system too.  Much better than the Wii.  (Potential never realized.)

Speaking of underrated systems.  The Sega Dreamcast.  I still own a Dreamcast.  I think I only have like 4 games though.  Virtual On, Grandia 2, Skies of Arcadia, and Sonic Adventure.  Really fun system though.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 is a step down.  It's still better than the PS4 though.


Why? it really doesn't have anything over the ps4 except the ps1 bc I suppose. Yakuza 0 already better than ps3. lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

PS3 has better RPGs.  And way more fucking variety.  Game development for the PS4 has stalled!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 has better RPGs.  And way more fucking variety.  Game development for the PS4 has stalled!


Early PS3s had that backwards compatibility too. Free online was dope while it lasted too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why? it really doesn't have anything over the ps4 except the ps1 bc I suppose. Yakuza 0 already better than ps3. lol



I think he's talking about the non reverse compatible PS3.



Rukia said:


> The Sega Dreamcast.  I still own a Dreamcast.  I think I only have like 4 games though.  Virtual On, Grandia 2, Skies of Arcadia, and Sonic Adventure.  Really fun system though.



I'll make three recommendations for your Dreamcast collection. 

Soul Calibur, Power Stone and Tech Romancer.

Very good fighting games.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Early PS3s had that backwards compatibility too. Free online was dope while it lasted too.


I have a backwards compatible system.  It's a good thing to have too.  Because these PS2 games have a ton of replay ability!  You don't want to be constantly swapping out consoles.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 has better RPGs.  And way more fucking variety.  Game development for the PS4 has stalled!


Good thing I don't give a flying fuck about rpgs. As for your mention of variety that ps3 had I just don't see it. Its pretty much just sequels from ps3 on the ps4 tbh which are usually superior which already make it>>>ps3. You say game development has stalled for ps4 when its still getting games lo. Unless you mean people aren't making games in general compared to back then in which case you might as well pass that argument around for the Switch as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Kairi is going to get groped if she goes out dressed like that in Florida.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 has better RPGs.



Like what? 

And most of the good stuff got ported over anyways.  



> And way more fucking variety.



PS4 Indieverse says hi. Also, see below. 



> Game development for the PS4 has stalled!



God of War, Code Vein, Spiderman, Kojima's brainfart project, Sucker Punch's weab game, Red Dead 2, Days Gone, Anthem, Itsuno's game(most likely to be DMC5), Vampyr, Dragon Quest, Tomb Raider, Darksiders 3, Kingdom Hearts 3, Metro, Soul Calibur VI, Cyberpunk, Final Fantasy VII Remake, Last of Us 2, Square's Avengers game, and From Software's game but I'll take your word for it. 

And that's not counting the plethora of quality indie shit that keeps popping out every month.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

PS3 had Catherine and Alice the Madness Returns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

Man I miss the PS3 days, where I had to sit down and play with my balls for 5-6 months until something decent came out. That 2009 line up was fire tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 had Catherine and Alice the Madness Returns.



2017 alone beats the entire PS3 library.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man I miss the PS3 days, where I had to sit down and play with my balls for 5-6 months until something decent came out. That 2009 line up was fire tho.


That's exactly how I feel now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's exactly how I feel now.



Not the devs fault you're hard to please. If you couldn't find something last year then it's probably time to switch(pun intended) consoles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

PS3 is great a pick if you want to buy one now, but during in its life-cycle it was a grind.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not the devs fault you're hard to please. If you couldn't find something last year then it's probably time to switch(pun intended) consoles.


I thought 2017 was really good.  But we are a quarter through 2018 now!  And 2018 so far is poor.  If I don't know better, I would be expecting a PS5 announcement at the E3.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not the devs fault you're hard to please. If you couldn't find something last year then it's probably time to switch(pun intended) consoles.


Last year ps4 pretty much pissed in ps3's eyes. Rukia seem the type that would enjoy splatoon and arms more than nier automata or bloodborne anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I haven't played any of those games.  I own Nier but haven't had the time.  And I'm curious about Bloodborne.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought 2017 was really good. But we are a quarter through 2018 now! And 2018 so far is poor. If I don't know better, I would be expecting a PS5 announcement at the E3.



Fighterz, Monster Hunter World, Celeste, Shadow of the Colossus, Far Cry 5, and Ni No Kuni 2 are all good. 

I dunno how your schedule is but I spent the first quarter finishing shit from 2017. I think your problem is that you probably look down on indie stuff. Check some of that shit out, you'd surprised how the game design there embarrasses all the Triple A releases of recent years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Last year ps4 pretty much pissed in ps3's eyes. Rukia seem the type that would enjoy splatoon and arms more than nier automata or bloodborne anyway.



Man I'd agree but Splatoon and ASS are legit games.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I think I'm leaning towards Ricochet winning the North American title.  He's the only babyface in that ladder match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Is that new Spider-Man game coming out this year?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is that new Spider-Man game coming out this year?


Yeah. No release date as of yet but it should be coming out this year. Gonna play the fuck out of it and God of War. Until then Bloodborne and Monster Hunter will tide me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

What in the world we're now talking about game consoles.   Well the ones I have are the N64, Dreamcast, Gamecube, PS2, PS3, and PS4. 

For my 64 I have Wrestlemania 2000, No Mercy, and Mace the Darkage.  Dreamcast it's PSO, Dead or Alive 2, and Powerstone.  Gamecube is Rave Master, Ultimate Muscle, Zoids, Bloody Roar, Tales of Symphonia.   PS2 it's just Tales of the Abyss.  PS3 pretty much all the Tales series released along with MK9,Lost Planet and Transformers FOC.  PS4 are the two Tales of games, Dragon Quest, and MHW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

You like all the stupid JRPG games that I like.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Btw.  I saw Ready Player One yesterday.  And I liked it.  It's some nerdy shit.  So it won't be for everyone.  But I thought it was fun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I will just play Mass Effect Andromeda.  I haven't given that game a fair opportunity.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *I will just play Mass Effect Andromeda.*  I haven't given that game a fair opportunity.


Disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You like all the stupid JRPG games that I like.



Blame my brother for that.    Guy just finished playing Grandia II and goes out to find any other turn based JRPG but get's recommended a real time one in Symphonia.   Doesn't have time to play so he passes the game onto me to try out.  Been a fan of the Tales of series since.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Grandia 2 is fun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Disgusting.


Clearly a step down from other Mass Effect games.

But I even sort of like Dragon Age 2.  So I should be able to slog through it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> PS3 had Catherine and Alice the Madness Returns.



*Looks at post while waiting through a cutscene in Catherine coincidentally.*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Fun game.  Really fucking challenging though.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fun game.  Really fucking challenging though.



Definately agree.  Finished it first time years ago.  Now just replaying through it all to get all the endings.  Because I'm a sucker for that in games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What in the world we're now talking about game consoles.   Well the ones I have are the N64, Dreamcast, Gamecube, PS2, PS3, and PS4.
> 
> For my 64 I have Wrestlemania 2000, No Mercy, and Mace the Darkage.  Dreamcast it's PSO, Dead or Alive 2, and Powerstone.  Gamecube is Rave Master, Ultimate Muscle, Zoids, Bloody Roar, Tales of Symphonia.   PS2 it's just Tales of the Abyss.  PS3 pretty much all the Tales series released along with MK9,Lost Planet and Transformers FOC.  PS4 are the two Tales of games, Dragon Quest, and MHW.


well WWE isn't giving much to be excited about 


I have almost every system except Wii U and Dream cast


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

for a moment I thought the guy on the right was Bray


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

if this was in America, the parent would sue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Damn last night's FLCL episode was dope.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

When did FLCL first come out?  I feel like I was watching that on toonami 15 years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> if this was in America, the parent would sue



In Japan heels fuck with crowd.

In WWE universe, heels hug crying kids in crowd when face is being destroyed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In Japan heels fuck with crowd.
> 
> In WWE universe, heels hug crying kids in crowd when face is being destroyed.


to be fair  , as I stated , they don't have to worry about parents  taking their checks away


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

As long as that wrestler apologized.  I’m okay with it...


Lmmfao.  Wrestling fans are so fucking stupid.  You guys are all pretty cool.  But man do I hate the wrestling community.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> As long as that wrestler apologized.  I’m okay with it...
> 
> 
> Lmmfao.  Wrestling fans are so fucking stupid.  You guys are all pretty cool.  But man do I hate the wrestling community.



Your randomness is more surprising than WWE's writing


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I drink a lot of beer and wine during the weekends.  And I just tend to not give a darn more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> When did FLCL first come out?  I feel like I was watching that on toonami 15 years ago.


It did come out about 15 years ago.

There are two new seasons coming out and they decided to release the first episode last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> As long as that wrestler apologized.  I’m okay with it...
> 
> 
> Lmmfao.  Wrestling fans are so fucking stupid.  You guys are all pretty cool.  But man do I hate the wrestling community.


This true though I hate 95 percent of wrestling fans.

We at least funny when we have dumb opinions.

Go on FB and Wrestlinginc comment section or Wrestlingforum people just dumb man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

It seems like I'm always in line or in the crowd at events listening to dumb uneducated opinions from whiners.

Fuck wrestling fans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What in the world we're now talking about game consoles.   Well the ones I have are the N64, Dreamcast, Gamecube, PS2, PS3, and PS4.
> 
> For my 64 I have Wrestlemania 2000, No Mercy, and Mace the Darkage.  Dreamcast it's PSO, Dead or Alive 2, and Powerstone.  Gamecube is Rave Master, Ultimate Muscle, Zoids, Bloody Roar, Tales of Symphonia.   PS2 it's just Tales of the Abyss.  PS3 pretty much all the Tales series released along with MK9,Lost Planet and Transformers FOC.  PS4 are the two Tales of games, Dragon Quest, and MHW.



Hori shitto!!

I miss all those games! Add suikoden, tenchu, legend of legaia, wild arms, star ocean, tactics ogre, shadow hearts, parasite eve, legend of dragoon, and many many more!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It seems like I'm always in line or in the crowd at events listening to dumb uneducated opinions from whiners.
> 
> Fuck wrestling fans.



I hate the shouters who try to make the shows about them.

Like I didn't pay to come see you.


There is a difference between joking with your group at the event than just trying to get all attention on them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hori shitto!!
> 
> I miss all those games! Add suikoden, tenchu, legend of legaia, wild arms, star ocean, tactics ogre, shadow hearts, parasite eve, legend of dragoon, and many many more!!!


Love all of those games.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate the shouters who try to make the shows about them.
> 
> Like I didn't pay to come see you.
> 
> ...


Al Elimination Chamber there was a shouter calling people stupid idiots the whole show.  He was mildly amusing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Al Elimination Chamber there was a shouter calling people stupid idiots the whole show.  He was mildly amusing.



Its probably 1000 times worse at events like mania when dudes are just drinking upon hours.

I realized its always the goofy looking dude too. It's like you knw he don't get attention at home.


It's never a chick in the audience shouting shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm probably going to skip the pre-show.  I don't want the bathroom to be an issue.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani needs to destroy Emma at the ROH Super Card.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

so im watching UFC next weekend instead on Takeover, any sites I could watch the show once its over?
Im going be spoiler free zone


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

I went to ROH website.

This proves how far Jay Lethal fell off. I was looking for the card but ran into the prices for autographs and photos.

Omega Cody and them like 50 dollars
Tanahashi 40 dollars
Jay Lethal 20 dollars the same price as brandi rhodes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I went to ROH website.
> 
> This proves how far Jay Lethal fell off. I was looking for the card but ran into the prices for autographs and photos.
> 
> ...


The women are all $20.

Jay Lethal was on fire when he feuded with Flair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The women are all $20.
> 
> Jay Lethal was on fire when he feuded with Flair.




hangman page is worth more than him


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Bump said:


> lol simple, I want to?


For what though UFC not exciting anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

UFC is dead.  100% dead.  No one cares anymore.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> For what though UFC not exciting anymore.





Rukia said:


> UFC is dead.  100% dead.  No one cares anymore.



Im not about to have a convo about UFC being dead in a wrestling group  just answer the question


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Go to the UFC thread and ask.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go to the UFC thread and ask.


Traitor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go to the UFC thread and ask.



im asking about a wrestling stream...



Rukia said:


> Traitor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

WWE better cancel that cruiserweight tag title idea.  It's a major mistake imo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2018)

Which dumbasses in here said UFC is dead when the last three pages in this wrestling thread were about vintage videos games?

Especially when Brock is expecting to be back to UFC later this year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jay Lethal was on fire when he feuded with Flair.



Jay Lethal should be tried out for NXT after he dropped the ROH belt to Adam Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> hangman page is worth more than him


I will do Mayu Iwatani for $20.  That's reasonable.

Hangman Page though?  Why the fuck would anyone want to meet him??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Jay Lethal should be tried out for NXT after he dropped the ROH belt to Adam Cole.


He had his chance tbh.  Lethal chose to stay in ROH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Which dumbasses in here said UFC is dead when the last three pages in this wrestling thread were about vintage videos games?
> 
> Especially when Brock is expecting to be back to UFC later this year.




How is ufc being dead and the topic of vintage video games comparable?

Unless you mean we weren't talking about wrestling.

Nothing wrong with going off topic when nothing is happening


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I ended up buying tickets to Supercard.  I will let you guys know how it is.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will do Mayu Iwatani for $20.  That's reasonable.
> 
> Hangman Page though?  Why the fuck would anyone want to meet him??


you gonna post the picture here?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I will take some pictures and post them here.  Sure.  Why not?

I hope my rental car has navigation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will take some pictures and post them here.  Sure.  Why not?
> 
> I hope my rental car has navigation.


Of you in them right?

I can't be the only poster to reveal what I look like on here smh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't really like doing that.  No promises.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

smh okay.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Your identity is important bro.

Tbf.  I have posted pictures on this board before.

But I will be in New Orleans drinking for four days straight.  I may decide that one of these pictures is so good that it has to be shared!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Your identity is important bro.
> 
> Tbf.  I have posted pictures on this board before.
> 
> But I will be in New Orleans drinking for four days straight.  I may decide that one of these pictures is so good that it has to be shared!


I said some fucked up shit on the internet. Lol no going back tho.

I feel like you just got to watch out what you say on social media.


Forums like this where you post daily to hard to find information.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm excited about Wrestlemania 34.

But the main event for Wrestlemania 35 is still on my mind guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I said some fucked up shit on the internet. Lol no going back tho.
> 
> I feel like you just got to watch out what you say on social media.
> 
> ...


what you say?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what you say?




I'm WAD too much to remember man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm WAD too much to remember man.




I get you . Well I think eventually we all need to say some fucked up shit in today's oversensitivity age


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

That line for alexa was insane! I didn't know she was that popular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Your identity is important bro.
> 
> Tbf.  I have posted pictures on this board before.
> 
> But I will be in New Orleans drinking for four days straight.  I may decide that one of these pictures is so good that it has to be shared!


I'm probably the only one here you gotta worry about since I'm also from LA. 

Lucky for you I'm way too lazy to bother trying to track anyone down and do fucked up things to them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

You can put Alexa or Sasha at a random cricket wireless or comics store.  And 300-500 people will show up every time.  They have the most obsessed fans.  Alexa Bliss Axxess VIP tickets are sold out and like $300 on the re-sale market.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That line for alexa was insane! I didn't know she was that popular.




?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

I posted it earlier.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

so still no answer im looking for a site or a stream to watch after NXT Saturday is over in full with no spoilers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2018)

Some European dude will know.  Europeans know all of the good streaming sites.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Some European dude will know.  Europeans know all of the good streaming sites.



so find me a European dude?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

As someone from the Euroland I have no streams to give since I go through all the official channels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Its officially Wrestlemania week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Its officially Wrestlemania week!


And there is a big Raw in less than 24h.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Its officially Wrestlemania week!


I can taste those fucking beignets already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Ayeeeee let's get it started


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

so WM predictions ?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> so WM predictions ?



There's a prediction thread that we'll hopefully get back up soon.  Though I'm holding off predictions until after smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope Stephanie beats Ronda's ass.

Rowdy Roddy Ronda?  Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense!  Joan Jett music??  Terrible promos.  Sloppy ring work.  This girl is terrible.  And there are all of these rumors about her receiving a massive push.  It's disgusting.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> There's a prediction thread that we'll hopefully get back up soon.  Though I'm holding off predictions until after smackdown



I lurked it and saw it



Rukia said:


> I hope Stephanie beats Ronda's ass.
> 
> Rowdy Roddy Ronda?  Get the fuck out of here with that nonsense!  Joan Jett music??  Terrible promos.  Sloppy ring work.  This girl is terrible.  And there are all of these rumors about her receiving a massive push.  It's disgusting.



GTFO outta here


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Fuck Ronda.  Get her Stephanie!!


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Ronda.  Get her Stephanie!!



Ronda going wreck her then get the Raw Womens Belt at Summerslam and defeat Asuka next year WM


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

God I hope not.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Legit fighter beating wrestlers.  Just as it should be.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> so still no answer im looking for a site or a stream to watch after NXT Saturday is over in full with no spoilers


Just bum off of someone's network account.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Legit fighter beating wrestlers.  Just as it should be.



correct 



[S-A-F] said:


> Just bum off of someone's network account.



ill see what I could do


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Stephanie is going to drag that bitch!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Ronda needs to murder Stephanie for the catharsis alone, really. The cool thing about being a heel but only paying for it once a year is that it makes the match easy. Fans will pay to watch anyone knock her block off no matter how bad the person is. For a full half hour if necessary.

That said, the meme of MMA guys coming in to make wrestlers irrelevant is one I hope dies in the future. Brock I give a pass because he's a former wrestler. Ronda I give a pass because she's actually a wrestling fangirl, so she gives at least a little bit of a shit by default... but it really shouldn't become a trend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Get Stephanie off my tv.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Ronda needs to murder Stephanie for the catharsis alone, really. The cool thing about being a heel but only paying for it once a year is that it makes the match easy. Fans will pay to watch anyone knock her block off no matter how bad the person is. For a full half hour if necessary.
> 
> That said, the meme of MMA guys coming in to make wrestlers irrelevant is one I hope dies in the future. Brock I give a pass because he's a former wrestler. Ronda I give a pass because she's actually a wrestling fangirl, so she gives at least a little bit of a shit by default... but it really shouldn't become a trend.


Giving her a pass. 


Shes just using WWE the way Stacey Keibler did. To get back into Hollyweird


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Get Stephanie off my tv.


And Ronda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Giving her a pass.
> 
> 
> Shes just using WWE the way Stacey Keibler did. To get back into Hollyweird


Prime Stacy Keibler.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Prime Stacy Keibler.



Test was a lucky duck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Giving her a pass.
> 
> 
> Shes just using WWE the way Stacey Keibler did. To get back into Hollyweird



lol, no wonder I never see Stacy referenced much by the company these days. 

Anyway, I give her a pass, but it certainly doesn't mean I like her or I want her here. I never really have to be honest, but that's neither here nor there. She draws, people like her and she does _want_ to be here, so there are other more worthwhile things to get good and angry about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Test was a lucky duck.



No shit, he got to have both Keibler and Kelly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Dammmm send some more pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Get Stephanie off my tv.



Just hope the fox deal will remove the whole "A McMahon must be heel on screen." thing they have with present company. Steph can go back to the charity stuff she obviously prefers.  Hunter can also be the one who runs NXT and maybe raw if Vince pushes hard on XFL 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

*Cody vs. Ibushi II set for Wrestling Dontaku*


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't think my heart can take another chapter in the okada/tanahashi saga


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> lol, no wonder I never see Stacy referenced much by the company these days.
> 
> Anyway, I give her a pass, but it certainly doesn't mean I like her or I want her here. I never really have to be honest, but that's neither here nor there. She draws, people like her and she does _want_ to be here, so there are other more worthwhile things to get good and angry about.



yeah Stacy left a bad impression on Vince and co so she's been Benoit'd 


If she improves massively on mic and wrestling, I'll give her a pass but as of now , fuck her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

teddy said:


> I don't think my heart can take another chapter in the okada/tanahashi saga



It ends with both being assaulted by Cody who then retires them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Test was a lucky duck.


So is George Clooney


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

teddy said:


> I don't think my heart can take another chapter in the okada/tanahashi saga







Dean Ambrose said:


> It ends with both being assaulted by Cody who then retires them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Cody gets mega heel heat by forcing those two to sing Backstreet boys songs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Cody has done well for himself.  But I don't consider him more valuable now or anything.  He isn't a guy that WWE has to have.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2018)

I think he's actually noticeable now with blonde hair but I still haven't felt compelled to watch one of his matches


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cody gets mega heel heat by forcing those two to sing Backstreet boys songs







Rukia said:


> Cody has done well for himself.  But I don't consider him more valuable now or anything.  He isn't a guy that WWE has to have.





teddy said:


> I think he's actually noticeable now with blonde hair but I still haven't felt compelled to watch one of his matches



WWE doesnt need Cody nor does Cody need WWE. The Blonde hair helps his heel character and i liked his matches before but recently ive been loving his storytelling with the bullet club


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Cody is still a fucking jobber who can't have a match past three stars piggybacking off other people(his dad, Bullet Club) and all of you fell for the meme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

Cody is fucking disgusting. Why did he have to look like Gerard Way from My Chemical Romance?? That dude is talented unlike Cody. He should have used his Stardust gimmick instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Cody is fucking disgusting. Why did he have to look like Gerard Way from My Chemical Romance?? That dude is talented unlike Cody. He should have used his Stardust gimmick instead


damn these bars.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

zach saber a dork


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is he getting more arrogant or something?


nah his opinions just been trash


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

zach saber jr. is the most fake wrestler in the world. just look at him. he looks like a fucking twig but he can suplex a 6'3 230lbs man like Okada like he's a sack of feathers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> nah his opinions just been trash


it's always been trash doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> zach saber jr. is the most fake wrestler in the world. just look at him. he looks like a fucking twig but he can suplex a 6'3 230lbs man like Okada like he's a sack of feathers



so people overselling for Zach Saber ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so people overselling for Zach Saber ?



come on man. zach is more of a vanilla midget than me. he's like what? 5'5 and weighs 110lbs? rofl


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

and i hate his facial expressions, zach doesn't know how to act or sell any moves. he just looks empty and emotionless in the ring whenever he gets hit by a big move


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Zack Sabre is a twink that thinks he's tough because he knows ten thousand submission holds that all mean nothing to the match and does a shit-tier penalty kick that barely hits someone in the chest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> come on man. zach is more of a vanilla midget than me. he's like what? 5'5 and weighs 110lbs? rofl


that's why I'm asking if people are over selling Zach by making it seem he can carry big ass people?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's why I'm asking if people are over selling Zach by making it seem he can carry big ass people?



of course they are!



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zack Sabre is a twink that thinks he's tough because he knows ten thousand submission holds that all mean nothing to the match and does a shit-tier penalty kick that barely hits someone in the chest.



his head is bigger than his arm


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

There's a reason why when they paid Kurt Angle to fly to England to wrestle Zack in a dream match, Kurt squashed him in 6 minutes. No one over the age of 12 should be selling for him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's a reason why when they paid Kurt Angle to fly to England to wrestle Zack in a dream match, Kurt squashed him in 6 minutes. No one over the age of 12 should be selling for him.



Zack should do horse steroids and lift more before he can even consider himself main event heavyweight material 

he would have been a good addition to the CW division. but his ego is larger than him apparently


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack Gallagher can do everything Zack can do, but actually has charisma and a personality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2018)

Zack and Jack could have been a top tier vanilla midget tag stable in the CW division


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Damn guys.  Axxess is going to be fucking loaded!



> Below is the current Axxess schedule:
> 
> Axxess - Day 1: Thursday, 6 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Team Lio


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Kairi Sane/Bianca Belair.  I will be there.

I have tickets to Friday night too.  So I suppose I should go?


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

Isnt Bate hurt?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Just woke up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok, the "Go home" show of Raw before a PPV.  Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

You suck Ronda!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

boo everyone but Kurt  

Steph burying the crowd


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, the "Go home" show of Raw before a PPV.  Let's see how this goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

How much is Joan Jett making for every time her song is played.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

I now hate Joan Jett.  Congratulations Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

10 minutes of talk before the first question asked.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

kurt a legendary gif


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Watching tonight cuz I might as well see the go-homes.
Pops is having a WM get together and I need to know what's going on.

Opening promo's a'ight so far.

EDIT*
Okay, nvm, Kurt just cut the same promo twice. Sucks now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Holy shit, Steph going low.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

ugh Steph can't ever get called out


WHAT THE FUCK STEPH?!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Lmao kurt laughing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Ronda botches that simple retort.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

I can't take Rhonda seriously anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Is this what we are in for at WM.   The fuck was that by Steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAH HOLY SHIT RONDA GOT REKTED DOUBLE !


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

That slam wasn't the greatest.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Ronda sucks.  She was awful here.  Get her out of my company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That slam wasn't the greatest.



You pretty much know Kurt and HHH will be getting the lion's share of action in their match to hide some shortcomings of their respective partners.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

seriously I get the heels going over but for fuck's sakes, don't shoot on someone who can't even promo against a 6th grader


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Go to NXT and learn with Baszler.  She is going to fizzle out quickly at this rate!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda sucks.  She was awful here.  Get her out of my company.



shut the fuck up jesus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

The hell.... is that trophy suppose to be symbolic of something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

why the trophy shaped like a female vagina

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Steph's vanity project is something to behold here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

paige rubbing off sonya huh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

I’m grateful for this Raw.  It has given me the time I need to work on my taxes.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell.... is that trophy suppose to be symbolic of something.


_"Can I have the most generic ass cup that looks like it’s made out of fucking plastic?" - WWE Creative most likely._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

yawn women's wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley confirmed dumb as fuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

This is stupid....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Are you shitting me, enough of this school girl crap.   And Rose and Deville have no credibility for their weak two on one attack on Ronda, and failing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You pretty much know Kurt and HHH will be getting the lion's share of action in their match to hide some shortcomings of their respective partners.



Yeah, that was always the assumption going in, really.
But still, I didn't think it was *this *bad, fuck. She gently lifted her and placed her down. Ronda just looks mildly perturbed while Steph yells at her. Thank god we don't pretend this is real anymore, cuz that would've shattered the illusion bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> *nods*



You got me there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

stop giving out the matches for free you dumb fuck company


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Is Jonathan Coachman a heel?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Of course I miss the one RAW in Atlanta because of work fml...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Is Miz a face??!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Huh, commentary on Miz becoming a father while the match is going on.   Well congrats to him on having a daughter and becoming a father.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm hungry boys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm happy for Miz, and he sounds like he's fuckin' glowing...

...but it's incredibly weird having him podcasting in the middle of a match where he's supposed to be the heel of the feud. Shit, at this moment, I kinda wanna root for Daddy Miz to retain the strap at WM.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So using the word superstars now taboo since Miz is constantly using in-ring performers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm happy for Miz, and he sounds like he's fuckin' glowing...
> 
> ...but it's incredibly weird having him podcasting in the middle of a match where he's supposed to be the heel of the feud. Shit, at this moment, I kinda wanna root for Daddy Miz to retain the strap at WM.



I'm guessing a double turn for people is coming


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Did this bitch Steph actually just chokeslam Rousey through a table. Who the hell writes this shit?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the meme supposed to be that born again Miz is being disengenuous?
I mean, I _guess_ that's an idea. 

More commercials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

So, if Nakamura fought Brock, and Nakamura cared, would he win against Lesnar?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm guessing a double turn for people is coming


Bryan confirmed for Heel at Mania then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So Balor and Rollins taking the workload for tonight as their match is the longest so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan confirmed for Heel at Mania then


no I meant the actual competitors in the match 

Either Seth or Baylor beats them both down with the Club 



DB too over for heel turn


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Jesus, are there always this many commercials??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> So, if Nakamura fought Brock, and Nakamura cared, would he win against Lesnar?



Brock has already kicked Nakamura's ass multiple times in NJPW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, are there always this many commercials??



They've added short ads of the matches at mania during the show so it seems like more commercials in my opinion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, are there always this many commercials??



Not that bad.  Try watching an series during Anime Unleashed when G4/Tech TV was still around.  Every 5 freaking minutes a commercial.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Crowd overrating a decent match like Meltzer overrates Zack Sabre Jr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not that bad.  Try watching an series during Anime Unleashed when G4/Tech TV was still around.  Every 5 freaking minutes a commercial.


Y MUST YOU BRING UP THOSE HORRIBLE DAYS?!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Just hoping Rollins v. Balor v. Miz at Mania is as good as this one


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

this match fire


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

That buckle bomb tease was great. I wish they could've saved it for WM, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DB too over for heel turn



Fans will turn on Bryan. They turn on anyone who is a face after a while.  I expect Summerslam 2019 will be the time fans get hostile if he doesn't leave for the indis.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Got the feeling Miz will retain at WM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

I knew we would get 50/50.  Easiest call ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fans will turn on Bryan. They turn on anyone who is a face after a while.  I expect Summerslam 2019 will be the time fans get hostile if he doesn't leave for the indis.


Probably, wrestling fans are dumb and always change their minds and sit at home and argue about their booking


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Why do they call it The Stomp instead of Curb Stomp now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

They're replaying that cringe slam at the start of the show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Good match.
Glad Seth's allowed to do the Curbstomp again. It's a damn good finisher.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do they call it The Stomp instead of Curb Stomp now?



I thought that was just Miz being dumb. Is that its actual name now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So the Andre Battle Royal as part of the kick off while the battle for the Ovum Cup in the WM card.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do they call it The Stomp instead of Curb Stomp now?



Because my special child will one day stomp someone's face into the curb and it will be WWEs fault if they kept the old name.

(Surprised they have not teased Demon King for WM since it should be where Finn always uses that makeup style)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Good match.
> Glad Seth's allowed to do the Curbstomp again. It's a damn good finisher.
> I thought that was just Miz being dumb. Is that its actual name now?


Yep. Its called "The Stomp" now


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yep. Its called "The Stomp" now



That's retarded. I guess "Curbstomp" evokes too much violent imagery, so The Stomp is a more marketable name.
Meanwhile the Drive-By....


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

you know...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

You think Rock and Austin will be there at Mania?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

WWE tried to make Reigns look sympathetic and it ended with the crowd chanting "You Deserve It" when he got his ass beat.
Also "Vince's Boy" LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> You think Rock and Austin will be there at Mania?


Rock , nope he's shooting a flick

Austin maybe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

"I will not be disrespected by Vince McMahon"  Dude how many times have you main evented WM because of Vince.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Heyman going all Jew on me here, love it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

If WWE were smart they'd just have Reigns embrace he's Vince's boy and go Corporate Heel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

You mean like Corporate Rock?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> You mean like Corporate Rock?


Something like that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also "Vince's Boy" LMAO





PlacidSanity said:


> "I will not be disrespected by Vince McMahon"  Dude how many times have you main evented WM because of Vince.



Yeah, this part of the story's a little dumb. Reigns doing a worked shoot complaining about what legitimate bullshit it is that Lesnar just kinda walks around with the belt while barely showing up sounded like some good shit. Then they ruin it by taking it too far and having Reigns be mad at Vince because........???

Nobody buys it, the suspension ended up not mattering at all, and now people are cheering Brock again because he almost murders him twice and watching Lesnar murder people is the exact reason he's over. Oy vey. At least Brock might actually lose this time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Strowman and Samoa Joe ?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, this part of the story's a little dumb. Reigns doing a worked shoot complaining about what legitimate bullshit it is that Lesnar just kinda walks around with the belt while barely showing up sounded like some good shit. Then they ruin it by taking it too far and having Reigns be mad at Vince because........???
> 
> Nobody buys it, the suspension ended up not mattering at all, and now people are cheering Brock again because he almost murders him twice and watching Lesnar murder people is the exact reason he's over. Oy vey. At least Brock might actually lose this time.


So Vince's boy crying about Vince's boy? lame.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Brawn plays well with Bliss.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Did they alter Strongman's theme? Guitar sounds more aggressive.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

"LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS GUY! WHERE DID THEY FIND HIM?!?"
"...C...Corey?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

whelp no hint on the partner


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

I can see Balor turning Heel, and the Club running roughshod.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp no hint on the partner



I guess holding out on if Rey can perform at WM.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp no hint on the partner


Elias or Joe IMO. Outside chance of Rey. Should be a bonus question on the Mania Prediction thread @WhatADrag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

WOKEN WARDY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So Hardy is now Vince's creative hit man for getting rid of fail gimmicks or gimmicks past their prime then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Hardy is now Vince's creative hit man for getting rid of fail gimmicks or gimmicks past their prime then.


it's actually perfect way to write them out besides injuries


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Hardy is now Vince's creative hit man for getting rid of fail gimmicks or gimmicks past their prime then.


DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Is Hardy molesting the statue now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE were smart they'd just have Reigns embrace he's Vince's boy and go Corporate Heel



As I have said 100 times before.  Not sure if they should have split the shield first time around, but since they did HE should have been the one to betray and as a heel keep the shield stuff as a means to mock.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Hardy molesting the statue now.



Likely thinks the statue holds the soul of Jefferson.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Mickie must feel terribly bad about this storyline.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I guess holding out on if Rey can perform at WM.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Elias or Joe IMO. Outside chance of Rey. Should be a bonus question on the Mania Prediction thread @WhatADrag



Yeah makes sense guys.

Also whelp time for what  we came for


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

These graffix.
This promo.
Why is Mickie a catty heel again...?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Going to shoot the bastard who thought these on screen graphics were a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Going to shoot the bastard who thought these on screen graphics were a good thing.



RIP KEVIN DUNG!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Alexa and Mickie together are hot.  Why don't we have bra and panty matches anymore guys??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Gong!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

at least change the color of your shirt John 

My eyes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Gong!


Nope that' gimmick is retired.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Andre the Giant Battle royal participant.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

You have an hour John, he can still answer!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

>WWE attempting to make sense of John not having a WM match aside from Taker.

Consistency?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You have an hour John, he can still answer!



I'm sure Undertaker knows that and is drinking and going .....'Nah not gonna answer.'


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Cena retiring?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

[ANDKNUCKLES]testing[/ANDKNUCKLES]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Cena putting everyone over 

it's the end of days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Cena trying to make up for years of Super Cena in 1 promo. I still haven't forgiven you for Wade Barrett,


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Cena being able to whip the crowd into a frenzy even when cutting a promo for the dumbest storyline since Kurt Angle's black son.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Undertaker has been a Dora the Explorer character this whole time

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

lmao at someone holding up a flag for Trinidad and Tobago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

dammit Atlanta get organized and stop choking like your Hawks team


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

What if Jason Jordan comes out?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What if Jason Jordan comes out?



"I'm also Undertaker's son."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Cena on form is best on the mic in WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

damn Cena


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm surprised they didn't pull something similar that happened to Kane a few years ago. Lighting and darkness every week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

bless this storyline


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Holding up Undertaker this long is pretty fucking great tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Meanwhile, if Enzo was still around, we could have had Enzo vs Thuganomics.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Holding up Undertaker this long is pretty fucking great tbh.



would you say this if it turns out that Taker isn't coming at all? 



cause honestly I think the better pay off is Cena not showing up to WM just to see him fucking around with the crowd only to have Taker show up at Mania and challenge someone else


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would you say this if it turns out that Taker isn't coming at all?



Real talk, I don't give a shit about the match, so probably. 





> cause honestly I think the better pay off is Cena not showing up to WM just to see him fucking around with the crowd only to have Taker show up at Mania and challenge someone else



Super Cena has evolved to Salty Cena.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 2, 2018)

What the fucking fuck?

No "As i lay me down to sleep" or "Deadman Walking" 

I guess we really will have to wait until Sunday


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Where is Jericho these days?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Real talk, I don't give a shit about the match, so probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Honestly I don't want deadman to die so yeah same.


Also Salty Cena  gets sick of being a loser, turns into bastard Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

The hell, what's with these verbal low blows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Reigns: "I respect you, Kurt"
Also Reigns: "You sold your gold medals at the pawnshop, you cock"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Heath getting paid to give his kids food


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So they dropped this toughening up Slater thing a while back.   Well at least it's a paycheck for tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

I still don`t get how this Nia shtick is any more appropriate than the Piggie James story-line


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Topkek Curt Hawkins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Again the fuck is it with these verbal low blows.   "What's your win loss record."


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Does that count as a Hawkings loss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

LMAO Braun


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I still don`t get how this Nia shtick is any more appropriate than the Piggie James story-line



It isn't. Hell, in a way it worse since they're constantly trying to pretend they respect the division.
Though the saving throw is that at the very least, having this stuff come out of Bliss's mouth isn't nearly as cringy as LayCool. Bliss says stupid, childish shit all the time. She's tiny, it's her schtick. Lalya and Michelle were grown women with a highschool gimmick the company pulled directly out of their ass.

Mickie's, like, 40. I don't know why she's part of this shit.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

lol what is the point of this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Well at least they bleeped Nia at the right moment this time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2018)

Why did they censor her?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Nia's promo was all right. I would have had her say less words and be more angry .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

I haven't enjoyed this Raw.  But I have made great progress on my taxes.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Nia legitimately being hurt is a little stupid if I'm being honest. This facet of her personality was never even hinted at before. Also, can't she break, like, everyone in half in storyline? I feel like Bliss should be scared for her life in this situation.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Nia as champion.  Fans will turn on her overnight.  Immediately they will start talking about how boring her reign has been.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

What?  Dana Brooke and Asuka??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2018)

theres been to much women for one show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Why is Dana teaming with Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Why is Alexa jobbing right before the PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> theres been to much women for one show


WWE has to be careful.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Dana teaming with Asuka.



A bizarrely transparent attempt to beat Asuka without beating her.

EDIT*
Seriously, why is Mickie a heel now??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A bizarrely transparent attempt to beat Asuka without beating her.


more like she wants to know what winning and relevancy feel like


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A bizarrely transparent attempt to beat Asuka without beating her.
> 
> EDIT*
> Seriously, why is Mickie a heel now??


I'm hoping that this is a lesbian storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that this is a lesbian storyline.



Mickie secretly wanting to be dommed by Alexa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Mickie wants to get these hands.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Mickie secretly wanting to be dommed by Alexa?



I would have paid good money for this 


also someone gif dat ass from Mickie


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

>Wins anyway

I feel like I should be happy that I was wrong, but now all I'm left wondering is why Dana's here.
Ah well. Paycheck.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone else suspect that Alexa will retain? lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

So Mickie not only eats the loss but gets taken down for Alexa's sins.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)

Nobody in the WWE ladies roster sells like Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Asuka a cute.
Every time I see her and Miz's promos in the Mixed tag stuff it makes me want to watch it. They got pretty decent chemistry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Mickie not only eats the loss but gets taken down for Alexa's sins.



she's a vet, she doesn't need to be protected


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

lmao Roode looked like a high key creep in that


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Six nights from tonight , I shall nap like I will now


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

This is the most non-Wrestlemania-go-home-show Wrestlemania go-home show I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

ResidentSleeper crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

crowd got so dejected by Taker not being there that it's almost like when the Falcons choked a lead


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh shit. Not sure where this going lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

This entire night has been verbal low blows.   Damn Paul.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Bitch made wrestlers standing around while they're collectively being insulted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

lmao 5 minutes over and crowd dead af.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

they're legit pulling a Stone Cold Steve Austin moment


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

I feel like it would've been cooler if Reigns, like, gave a devilish grin and they all noded and let him through from the get-go cuz they were angry about hearing all that stuff Paul just said.

But heck, this works.

EDIT*
Lesnar running from Reigns. 
Fine, I'll take it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Trying to throw off people that Roman will win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Reigns standing tall only to have cheers turn to boos to turn to cheers again when Lesner hits the F5.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm laughing my ass off, what is this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2018)

Well going to check out Crunchyroll to see what the new season of anime is about.  Choices so far are idol horse girls or magical girls that turn into burly men.    FMP can not debut sooner.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Trying to think if I would have been excited to see that if I was 13. Maybe 6/7 lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2018)

Still not getting the point of these?

Wouldn't it have been better for this one to have been after knocking brock down Roman take the chair and doing to Brock what Austin did to Rock at that WM match as a message?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2018)

Okay show, shitty go-home Raw. Brain Strongman was the only highlight.

Man... I know we say it every year, but this really doesn't feel like Mania season. All the old regulars are usually back by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2018)

Found this to be a strangely weak going home show. I think they must be trying to stay away from having too much older talent dominate the stage. But honestly I don't think it makes a difference for the younger guys. They get tons of exposure.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Anyone else suspect that Alexa will retain? lmao.


I think Nia will win.

But Alexa is one of the top girls.  Is she going to have a reverse Undertaker streak?  Or will she be allowed to occasionally win a Wrestlemania match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well going to check out Crunchyroll to see what the new season of anime is about.  Choices so far are idol horse girls or magical girls that turn into burly men.   FMP can not debut sooner.


watch My Hero Academia as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

for once it's better to get used to having the new talent carry the WM card.

Having said this WWE could help them by I don't know, write actual compelling stories?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

That Brains Strowman thing was dumb asf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That Brains Strowman thing was dumb asf.


not as bad as you calling this a great Raw


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2018)

It was a really bad Raw.  I spent three hours working on my taxes tonight.


----------



## Lew (Apr 3, 2018)

I heard this Raw was gonna be good. I heard wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I have images from a house show over the weekend guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Lew said:


> I heard this Raw was gonna be good. I heard wrong.


Fucking whatadrag misleading us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fucking whatadrag misleading us.



The only couple things that saved this from being a shit raw was Balor vs Seth and Braun.

Ronda corpsing going through the table was also a highlight for how bad it was

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Cena
finn vs seth was 

was super fire


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Seth vs Finn was the only thing that got me to look up from my taxes.  I can't believe they had Miz turn babyface on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I just look at Raw lately and I feel like the program is really fucking stale.  Raw needs turns, nxt call ups, Samoa Joe to return, and some Smackdown guys to join the roster.

I actually miss Jason Jordan.  I was starting to enjoy his daddy's boy heel character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't ignore cena greatness son of a bitch!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2018)

Roman vs. Brock will be a shitshow if they are the last match, especially since Daniel Bryan is back and he will undoubtedly get the biggest pops of the night.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't ignore cena greatness son of a bitch!


I’m looking forward to seeing him in the front row.  Cena should really ham it up.  And I want wrestlers to come up to him and fuck with him during the show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have images from a house show over the weekend guys.


@Kuya look at that ass bro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

Dat alexa ass is one of god’s best creations

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2018)

Seth Rollins needs to stop using that shitty version of the V Trigger.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Seth Rollins needs to stop using that shitty version of the V Trigger.



Gotta keep it PG


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Apr 3, 2018)

Gotta give some credit for the Taker-Cena build. It's actually pretty ballsy to go into the show without the match confirmed, no graphic, no commercials, etc. 

I'd go all the way with it. After Reigns beats Lesnar, Cena gets in the ring, thanks the fans, mentions he'll be gone for a while again, people start leaving even. Then the gong sounds and we have the match. But also just let this be Taker's last match ffs.

Still looking forward to Mania solely by the strength of the card. The build has been even more shit tier than usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have images from a house show over the weekend guys.


Only good thing about raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2018)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Gotta give some credit for the Taker-Cena build. *It's actually pretty ballsy to go into the show without the match confirmed, no graphic, no commercials, etc*.
> 
> I'd go all the way with it. After Reigns beats Lesnar, Cena gets in the ring, thanks the fans, mentions he'll be gone for a while again, people start leaving even. Then the gong sounds and we have the match. But also just let this be Taker's last match ffs.
> 
> Still looking forward to Mania solely by the strength of the card. The build has been even more shit tier than usual.



Yeah it's kind of weird too because they didn't have a sold out show. It was really the DB clearance that seems to have nearly sold WM and virtually nothing else. I guess they were willing to build a good storyline even if it cost them money. Or maybe they just assumed WM would sell out in the last few weeks regardless .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Natalya vs Charlotte tonight?  It seems like I will be working on my taxes again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have images from a house show over the weekend guys.



Such a masterful photo there, nice view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m going to pick Charlotte to defeat Asuka at Mania.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2018)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Gotta give some credit for the Taker-Cena build. It's actually pretty ballsy to go into the show without the match confirmed, no graphic, no commercials, etc.
> 
> I'd go all the way with it. After Reigns beats Lesnar, Cena gets in the ring, thanks the fans, mentions he'll be gone for a while again, people start leaving even. Then the gong sounds and we have the match. But also just let this be Taker's last match ffs.
> 
> Still looking forward to Mania solely by the strength of the card. The build has been even more shit tier than usual.


Pretty much. the build has been snooze worthy af but i'm still looking forward to most of the matches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Name one good Wrestlemania build.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Kek Sasha and Bayley are in the kickoff show this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Name one good Wrestlemania build.


Sami and KO vs. Shane and Bryan

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

why are you guys entertaining Shitukia ? 


you should all be shitting on ronda


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2018)

Cody Rhodes trying to throw shade at Disco Inferno about never being over or a draw. 

friend, Disco Inferno is more over than your stupid mark-ass has ever been and he didn't have to ride on the coattails of his daddy, a hot wife, a main event stable, or playing up anti-WWE smark bullshit to do it either.

And he's a better worker too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek Sasha and Bayley are in the kickoff show this year



they deserve it! 

i will never forget the day Booker T buried Bayley on live TV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody Rhodes trying to throw shade at Disco Inferno about never being over or a draw.
> 
> friend, Disco Inferno is more over than your stupid mark-ass has ever been and he didn't have to ride on the coattails of his daddy, a hot wife, a main event stable, or playing up anti-WWE smark bullshit to do it either.
> 
> And he's a better worker too.



Cody and Roman are both riding over their daddy's and cousins coattails and their "bloodline" rofl


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami and KO vs. Shane and Bryan


Okay.  I didn't even think of that one.  But you are right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Name one good Wrestlemania build.



Sami ko dB Shane
Cena taker
Usos new day harper rowan
Cw match

That's it really

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

They kind of lucked into the Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They kind of lucked into the Daniel Bryan match.


it's god's way of saying...........'SAVE US DANIEL! '


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's god's way of saying...........'SAVE US DANIEL! '



But God hates Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But God hates Vince.


That's also why he brought back Daniel

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's also why he brought back Daniel


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Zack Sabre Jr. recently insulted Mexico during a backstage promo following a New Japan Pro Wrestling event and some of the people who live there seem to be angry.


ZSJ was interviewed after Road to Sakura Genesis last week and said: “Suzuki-gun, we’re taking over. We’ll take over England. We’ll take over Japan. Take over America. Not Mexico … Mexico can f*ck off!”

His stablemate Taka Michinoku quickly interjected telling Zack not to say that … but Sabre replied, “ok, you can go to Mexico then.”

Despite speaking in character, the comment angered enough people to warrant . And while the articles don’t specify who is pissed off exactly, a search on Twitter did yield results showing there were a few unhappy people (which isn’t hard to find on Twitter).

Watch the video below.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll do predictions tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Undertaker/Cena predictions should not be accepted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's god's way of saying...........'SAVE US DANIEL! '



Only his chants can save us.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Undertaker/Cena predictions should not be accepted.



Why not


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

We have no idea what kind of match it will be.  If wwe wants to pretend that it doesn't exist, we should follow their lead.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe it can be the tiebreak one


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Zack Sabre Jr. recently insulted Mexico during a backstage promo following a New Japan Pro Wrestling event and some of the people who live there seem to be angry.
> 
> 
> ZSJ was interviewed after Road to Sakura Genesis last week and said: “Suzuki-gun, we’re taking over. We’ll take over England. We’ll take over Japan. Take over America. Not Mexico … Mexico can f*ck off!”
> ...



ZSJ is a piece of shit!


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2018)

ZSJ needs to put on some weight. sorry not sorry he'll never not look like a total twink to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

He isn't even on WWE's radar.  Nor should he be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We have no idea what kind of match it will be.  If wwe wants to pretend that it doesn't exist, we should follow their lead.



How bout we just make it bonus points on weather the match will happen or not

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

ZSJ needs to take the same shit that Roman takes


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody Rhodes trying to throw shade at Disco Inferno about never being over or a draw.
> 
> friend, Disco Inferno is more over than your stupid mark-ass has ever been and he didn't have to ride on the coattails of his daddy, a hot wife, a main event stable, or playing up anti-WWE smark bullshit to do it either.
> 
> And he's a better worker too.


Agreed. Disco Inferno was on a major promotion for many years consistently coming out to pretty good reactions from the crowd despite not really being in storylines most of the time. Meanwhile Cody in WWE could only have dreamed of getting half the reaction Disco Inferno did in WCW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I remember when Disco wanted to join the Wolfpack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Honestly Cody wasn't that over in wwe. Not even as over as a career lowcard act like Disco Inferno. Cody was booked horribly wrong.


He had his shine in legacy and as masked Cody. He had his moments and even had a enjoyable match against Rey at Mania.

Disco Inferno being a likeable on the lower card means nothing because Cody is proven to be worth more by just the fact hes like one of the most successful guys ever to leave WWE and become bigger in the indies.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2018)

Virtually anyone who leaves WWE looks good since they focus on such a small handful of stars, and use the others to create those few. I think Cody made the right decision by leaving, it seems to be working well for him. The 10K stadium idea seems a bit crazy, but at least he's getting a chance to work on things he cares about.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Where is @Jake CENA ?

Jake!  Stardust or Scotty Too Hotty?  Who was more over??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Virtually anyone who leaves WWE looks good since they focus on such a small handful of stars, and use the others to create those few. I think Cody made the right decision by leaving, it seems to be working well for him. The 10K stadium idea seems a bit crazy, but at least he's getting a chance to work on things he cares about.



This is not true.

Nobody who has left WWE to wrestle in the indies has done things that Cody has done.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

How is Jack Swagger doing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Didn't he go to MMA or some shit


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Nobody who has left WWE to wrestle in the indies has done things that Cody has done.



I'm not comparing them to him but I see what you mean.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Nobody who has left WWE to wrestle in the indies has done things that Cody has done.



Emma


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma


She release a porno?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2018)

Immediately lol'd at seeing Karen Angle on Jarrett's Twitter page.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Hayes is wearing a fanny pack?  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where is @Jake CENA ?
> 
> Jake!  Stardust or Scotty Too Hotty?  Who was more over??



Too Cool was too over with the fans back in the day. All those huge pops when Scotty too Hotty does The Worm, even Grandmaster Sexay was over in a way that he did not even rode his dad's coattails. Jerry the King Lawler openly despise his GM Sexay and told people that GM Sexay wasn't his son.

I don't remember Cody getting cheered on and having huge pops even with his Dashing gimmick. Cody can't even produce a fucking 3* match even with against the best workers in the roster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2018)

Loling at the what chant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I can't believe Bryan had to apologize to Shane.  Smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Crowd is turning on this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

fuck DB so over he gets the crowd into anything


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I heard lots of boring chants.  And what chants.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Boring match!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard lots of boring chants.  And what chants.


You didn't hear no boring chants stop it.


There were loud what chants tho.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

What chants


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

This the perfect time to clean up!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> What chants


Boo Boo ass crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> What chants


WHAT?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You didn't hear no boring chants stop it.
> 
> 
> There were loud what chants tho.


Chants is the wrong word.  There are definitely some vocal contrarians in the crowd that were shouting boring a couple of times though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

for the first time in a while I like Smackdown


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

damn my queen ready for my  asuka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

LOOOOL ASUKA VS CHARLOTTE'S BEING GIVEN OUT FOR FREE ON FACEBOOK!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

@WhatADrag I think Charlotte is winning at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LOOOOL ASUKA VS CHARLOTTE'S BEING GIVEN OUT FOR FREE ON FACEBOOK!


Why is Charlotte pulling double duty tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag I think Charlotte is winning at Mania.



Why


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

I might start watching WWE weekly again just so I can look at the Taima.TV chat. It's a laugh riot and helps out the show a lot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

why is she bringing a ref when there is a ref there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

The streak is killing all of the intrigue of basically every match that Asuka participates in.  And that can’t be allowed to continue.

Additionally, notice how Asuka hasn’t been on Smackdown?  It’s because she is staying on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I might start watching WWE weekly again just so I can look at the Taima.TV chat. It's a laugh riot and helps out the show a lot.


what's Taima.Tv?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I actually would have had Carmella cash in. But the result would have been failure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

damn it charlotte ended that awkwardly


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

The crowd was ready to shit on that talking segment.

This crowd has no interest in promos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

AJ should win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what's Taima.Tv?



A synchronized-media watching website. No different than your average one, though this one it almost entirely wrestling related and primarily used by /wooo/, mostly because the server is pure garbage and isn't well optimized at all. If your computer can handle it, I'd suggest checking it out at least once. It's probably the safest place to illegally watch wrestling, and all the chat does is shitpost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Have AJ retain


Draft Seth to SD
keep DB

AJ, DB, Seth, Almas, Gargano, Naka SD top 6


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A synchronized-media watching website. No different than your average one, though this one it almost entirely wrestling related and primarily used by /wooo/, mostly because the server is pure garbage and isn't well optimized at all. If your computer can handle it, I'd suggest checking it out at least once. It's probably the safest place to illegally watch wrestling, and all the chat does is shitpost.


all righty I'll probably check it out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Have AJ retain
> 
> 
> Draft Seth to SD
> ...


Add Roman as well and bring Naka over to Raw


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Have AJ retain
> 
> 
> Draft Seth to SD
> ...


I have a plan for the women’s division.

That plan involves Charlotte retaining but losing the belt after Mania.

Charlotte and Becky move to Raw during the draft and join Ronda, Nia, Bayley, and Asuka over there.  Sasha and Alexa move to Smackdown.  And the Iconic Duo, Ember, and Nikki are called up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Nashville is a fun city.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE is giving us too much Corey Graves.
> 
> I’m tired of all of his weird analogies.  He’s overexposed.
> 
> Put him on Raw or Smackdown!  Not both!




im tired of ur ass opinions


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

is the raw crew already in no?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> im tired of ur ass opinions


Really?  You don’t agree?

Raw and Smackdown are supposed to be different brands?  Don’t you wish the commentary for each show were a little different?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> is the raw crew already in no?


I don’t know.  My journey starts in about 30 hours.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Singh singing


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

why aiden spit them bars


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Singh singing


Nuclear heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Rusev Day still over AF


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I will pick Rusev to win the US title at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why aiden spit them bars



Rap god


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Showing your own commercials while a match is going on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Which match should Main Event?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Rusev clean win. Good.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Rusev winning worries me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Why would Roode help Orton? Why the hell would he not let one of his opponents get fucked up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Looking at the Mania sign is awful.  Good lord.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would Roode help Orton? Why the hell would he not let one of his opponents get fucked up?


I’m glad Rusev was laid out.  Better chance of winning at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would Roode help Orton? Why the hell would he not let one of his opponents get fucked up?



Bobby's kinda been a cuck this whole feud.
Like, I kinda hate that word because it's become a meme used by people who have no idea what it means any more....

..but I don't know how else to describe a guy who continually gets assaulted by a dude, but not only does he keep going on about how he respects him, he also helps him every chance he gets.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

AJ and Bobby have looked like schmucks in their respective feuds.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Free Wrestlemania


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Ziggler dropped the title to be on the pre show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow... they _completely removed_ the sense of urgency from one of the few good feuds they had in one segment.

That was fucking impressive.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He had his shine in legacy and as masked Cody. He had his moments and even had a enjoyable match against Rey at Mania.
> 
> Disco Inferno being a likeable on the lower card means nothing because Cody is proven to be worth more by just the fact hes like one of the most successful guys ever to leave WWE and become bigger in the indies.


Legacy fucking sucked ass and masked cody was getting no heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

THE COLON BROTHERS ARE STILL EMPLOYED?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Primo and Epico going fot that JTG record


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not a Baron Corbin fan.  But he has to be really fucking disappointed.  Won the money in the bank.  Gets to participate on the pre-show in an event he won two years ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

End of Days is such a good looking finisher


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Legacy fucking sucked ass and masked cody was getting no heat.



Masked Cody fell apart mainly because he/they botched the execution pretty bad. It lasted a little longer than it needed to, and the whole "bagging audience" thing was doomed from the start because wrestling fans are kinda retarded and just like being on TV. I remember being really annoyed near the end of it, but conceptually it was fucking neat.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m sick to death of Charlotte/Natalya.  But it was a really good match.  And it made Charlotte look great.  So it was an effective segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a Baron Corbin fan.  But he has to be really fucking disappointed.  Won the money in the bank.  Gets to participate on the pre-show in an event he won two years ago.




He where he belongs so its okay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a Baron Corbin fan.  But he has to be really fucking disappointed.  Won the money in the bank.  Gets to participate on the pre-show in an event he won two years ago.



It's his own fault, honestly.
I feel like they should get over it and forgive him already, but he was being a major shithead in the middle of his push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

lol!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

This promo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

I’m rooting for Kevin and Sami.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m rooting for Kevin and Sami.


Who isn't?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Shane is such a fucking asshole.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who isn't?




me


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is going to screw Shane out of the match.  And it will be awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm torn. I like all 4 guys, but I'm old school and like it when faces win at WM, which is supposed to be the "finish line" of the brand. That said, the idea of SD losing two of their best guys doesn't sit well with me.

I guess they could always bullshit the stipulation away like they always do, but man do I hate that shit. Makes things matter even less than usual.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Styles making Naka look like a fool. Naka winning at Mania then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay, that was really, really good.
Epic mindgame from AJ after being mindgame'd for weeks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it me or is the mix match stream trash


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Masked Cody fell apart mainly because he/they botched the execution pretty bad. It lasted a little longer than it needed to, and the whole "bagging audience" thing was doomed from the start because wrestling fans are kinda retarded and just like being on TV. I remember being really annoyed near the end of it, but conceptually it was fucking neat.


Yeah its why I said wwe did him wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it me or is the mix match stream trash


I'm not watching.  I'm killing Germans right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2018)

I didn't watch raw. Did taker come out as the american old ass and try to run cena down with his bike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not watching.  I'm killing Germans right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't watch raw. Did taker come out as the american old ass and try to run cena down with his bike?


Yeah bro. He totally did

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it time to make our Mania predictions?  Where is the thread?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is it time to make our Mania predictions?  Where is the thread?


Card isn't finalized. NXT tomorrow to get through first.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)

Axxess is something WWE gets right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 3, 2018)

Dashing Cody is the best Cody/.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 3, 2018)

Damn so all the champions have to defend the day after takeover?

JFC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

WWE works the hell out of their talent.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I can’t believe that they gave away Bobby Roode vs the Miz tonight.  That’s a dream match that people have wanted to see for a long time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

-nobody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can’t believe that they gave away Bobby Roode vs the Miz tonight.  That’s a dream match that people have wanted to see for a long time.


Good one, bro. Good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Back to what we were talking about this morning!

Cody Rhodes is thin-skinned.  He is constantly plugging his ears and crying on social media every time he is offended about something.  Disco is a contrarian and a professional troll.  But he has a right to an opinion.  Cody talking about his drawing power is the move a guy makes when he has no rebuttal.

Cody is doing a good job playing a heel right now.  But I think he’s an even better real life heel.  Fuck him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Back to what we were talking about this morning!
> 
> Cody Rhodes is thin-skinned.  He is constantly plugging his ears and crying on social media every time he is offended about something.  Disco is a contrarian and a professional troll.  But he has a right to an opinion.  Cody talking about his drawing power is the move a guy makes when he has no rebuttal.
> 
> Cody is doing a good job playing a heel right now.  But I think he’s an even better real life heel.  Fuck him!



I mean he has a valid point to bring it up though.

Why should he take tips from Disco Inferno? What did Disco Inferno do exactly?

Nobody trying to hear tips from Disco Inferno or Al Snow because they had a little hot streak on the lower cards of major promotions back in the day when those dudes were just liked because the product was hot- they didn't make the product hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

I mean Cody does argue with everyone.

But at the same time he has so many fans butt hurt and old wrestlers salty.

Pure heat like a true heel should.

Making hell of money off it too.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2018)

tbf al snow seems to know what he's talking about. would be foolish to dismiss what he has to say just because he never got a solid push. 

not even sure what disco inferno said to cody or what cody said back to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

Brandi Rhodes is more over than Cody

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I hate the notion that you have to have been in a business to have an opinion about the business.  All of the worst analysts in sports are former players!

This is an even more extreme version of that mindset.  Being in the business isn't enough anymore.  Apparently you have to have been in the business and be a top star to critique people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

It's definitely an easy fallback that people with fragile egos use to dodge criticism, I won't lie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I hear Blockers is one of the best comedies of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Disco a true legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Nakalazy put more effort in that sell of the Rainmaker than he has in everything he has done in the WWE for the last year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I would be a Jason Jordan fan for life if he pulled that off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Jason Jordan should've attacked Ronda because he thinks she's stealing Kurt from him. It would've made Ronda such a huge babyface.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't care what anyone says.  These guys were entertaining.  And they had more personality than a lot of the talent on the main roster today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Im so glad Rukia aint gonna be on here at Mania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im so glad Rukia aint gonna be on here at Mania.



Yfw Rukia does a live blog from his phone in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im so glad Rukia aint gonna be on here at Mania.


No one is buying it.  You talk to me and about me too much.

You must find me at least a little entertaining.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia is the Miz of this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No one is buying it.  You talk to me and about me too much.
> 
> You must find me at least a little entertaining.


It would be if you actually didnt shitpost all the time. Like holy shit your gimmick's as worn out as the Jizz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Everyone mad because Rukia came to play.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

There will be a price to pay.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Its all about the game 

Speaking off, everyone brushing off Stephs brutal shots at Ronda.......why?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm a debut at mania with hana

Live sex celebration


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakalazy put more effort in that sell of the Rainmaker than he has in everything he has done in the WWE for the last year.



He landed on his head!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jason Jordan should've attacked Ronda because he thinks she's stealing Kurt from him. It would've made Ronda such a huge babyface.



If JJ did that, he deserves a circle jerk from us NF members and blow him all at the same time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't care what anyone says.  These guys were entertaining.  And they had more personality than a lot of the talent on the main roster today.



Hmm, doesn't Alex Wright have a win on HHH when he did a stint in WCW.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a debut at mania with hana
> 
> Live sex celebration



Wait. She’s taller than you isn’t it? That would look awkward live

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

You guys needs to put some respect on the name of the Miz.  He is constantly adding to his list of accomplishments. Just last night he became the first ever Mixed Match Champion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys needs to put some respect on the name of the Miz.  He is constantly adding to his list of accomplishments. Just last night he became the first ever Mixed Match Champion.



The Miz elevated Asuka’s WWE career!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait. She’s taller than you isn’t it? That would look awkward live


If she taller than 6'2 than that's a problem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys needs to put some respect on the name of the Miz.  He is constantly adding to his list of accomplishments. Just last night he became the first ever Mixed Match Champion.


His best weekend ever


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2018)

I hope Velveteen Dream wins the NxT NA championship


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Good to see Tony Schiavone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Tony Schiavone is a better announcer than everyone currently in WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tony Schiavone is a better announcer than everyone currently in WWE.


Maybe he'll get a chance to take over for Cole 


I wish


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2018)

Ohh didn't know he just took up another gig doing commentary.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Speaking off, everyone brushing off Stephs brutal shots at Ronda.......why?



Probably because it was a low blow of Ronda's own creation. I mean... it was kinda rude to bring it up in the middle of a wrestling promo, but it's a little hard to ignore that someone who's as talented and tough as Rousey fell the fuck apart after a single loss. You really can't have that large an ego if it's on stilts.

Anyway, it was a good line, and I'm sure they ran it by her. They're paying her too much money to shoot like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Probably because it was a low blow of Ronda's own creation. I mean... it was kinda rude to bring it up in the middle of a wrestling promo, but it's a little hard to ignore that someone who's as talented and tough as Rousey fell the fuck apart after a single loss. You really can't have that large an ego if it's on stilts.
> 
> Anyway, it was a good line, and I'm sure they ran it by her. They're paying her too much money to shoot like that.



I suppose but I genuinely saw Ronda legit wanting to cry and even botched her lines because of it.

I feel like that's one comment you didn't want to bring up to the people you're trying to get her over with.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

Yeah, I can see that. WWE is weird in that they love the idea of getting major heat all the time without acknowledging that heat's kinda useless if the person giving it doesn't get punched in the mouth on the nigh constant basis. What made Vince great is that he was evil, but then would shit his pants every single week. Hell, that's why I love Miz so much. Trips and Steph don't really seem to shit their pants "until it counts".

That said, I didn't mind it too much. I think she's been getting over the authority every week except this one, and then at WM, unless they're completely retarded, Ronda will spend 5 minutes replacing Steph's ass with her face. So a cheap heat potshot like that is forgivable at the moment.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, doesn't Alex Wright have a win on HHH when he did a stint in WCW.



Lol he had a shoulder up. But hunter was barely above jobber status in wcw


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Miz is a babyface now right?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe he'll get a chance to take over for Cole
> 
> 
> I wish



No one is going to be good in that position while they have to say what a senile 70 year old is screaming at them to say.

So reports are now saying there's going to be no match between Cena and Taker this year and it is likely to be a staredown for building up next year if Taker can go.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> No one is going to be good in that position while they have to say what a senile 70 year old is screaming at them to say.
> 
> So reports are now saying there's going to be no match between Cena and Taker this year and it is likely to be a staredown for building up next year if Taker can go.


Fuckin terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Jason Jordan is in New Orleans!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> No one is going to be good in that position while they have to say what a senile 70 year old is screaming at them to say.
> 
> So reports are now saying there's going to be no match between Cena and Taker this year and it is likely to be a staredown for building up next year if Taker can go.


True but honestly I dont like Cole even without old man Vince. Need a break from his voice


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> No one is going to be good in that position while they have to say what a senile 70 year old is screaming at them to say.
> 
> So reports are now saying there's going to be no match between Cena and Taker this year and it is likely to be a staredown for building up next year if Taker can go.



That's legitimately hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Cena vs Jason Jordan is the match we all need.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2018)

Just let Taker fuckin retire already you fucks!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just let Taker fuckin retire already you fucks!



I think Taker is wanting to retire at that Terry Funk age.   By the way, has Terry Funk retired yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2018)

Taker's gimmick is The Deadman. As in he'll keep doing this until he's dead man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2018)

lmao that reminds me of the story where he asks one of the writers, "Am I f*cking over" in the script.


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2018)

so i can post my predictions?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

WATCH THIS ENTIRE THING LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Bump said:


> so i can post my predictions?


Not yet I'm about the update the prediction thread


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Bump said:


> so i can post my predictions?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh yeah.  Gonna be eating gumbo this time tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WATCH THIS ENTIRE THING LMAO


You can be brought back by WWE.  But you better kiss the fucking ring when they do bring you back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine are up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Mine are up.


I'm a just round the hours to the nearest number so you goo on that part

but


change that roman win from a 14 to a 13 and you forgot to answer who will be brauns partner

fix those two and your good.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> fucking disgusting


all about the game and how you play it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2018)

Also finished mine. Happy to edit if it's messed up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Big Show better not be Braun’s Mania partner.  That would be underwhelming asf.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

HHH definitely won’t be the longest match this year.  Thank god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> all about the game and how you play it.


As a twitter guy said most didnt feel that bad....except Roman vs HHH


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

HHH/Rollins was really fucking boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Did you guys give up on Lucha Underground?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Prime Wolfpack guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a just round the hours to the nearest number so you goo on that part
> 
> but
> 
> ...



Fixed


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Damn didn't know Sonya lesbian.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

Dude, we only mentioned Sonya was a lesbian like every time Gibbs thirsts over her.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

Strong and Dunne need to win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't care about Ember/Baszler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Did you guys give up on Lucha Underground?



I'm not too hopeful of the newest season. Top star's gone, budget's been cut to shit, they're rushing the production and overall the place is apparently pretty scummy and just as capable of being petty as anyone.

It's a shame. LU's the most actual fun I had watching wrestling in years. Not "get mad at dumb booking and then be relieved when or if it turns out to not be as dumb" fun, or "greatly appreciate the wrestling, but can't for the life of me care about anyone who isn't Cody, Omega and (formerly) Shibata" fun. It was honest-to-god, turn-your-brain-off-and-enjoy, can't-miss television fun. I'll check it out when it releases, but I can't imagine it being as good as seasons one and two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2018)

Rukia going to be so salty when Auska remains undefeated all year until WM 35 main event against Ronda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm not too hopeful of the newest season. Top star's gone, budget's been cut to shit, they're rushing the production and overall the place is apparently pretty scummy and just as capable of being petty as anyone.
> 
> It's a shame. LU's the most actual fun I had watching wrestling in years. Not "get mad at dumb booking and then be relieved when or if it turns out to not be as dumb" fun, or "greatly appreciate the wrestling, but can't for the life of me care about anyone who isn't Cody, Omega and (formerly) Shibata" fun. It was honest-to-god, turn-your-brain-off-and-enjoy, can't-miss television fun. I'll check it out when it releases, but I can't imagine it being as good as seasons one and two.


I see  

Then it will die as quickly as it rose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia going to be so salty when Auska remains undefeated all year until WM 35 main event against Ronda.


Im actually salty about the second part you said


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2018)

OOOOHHHHHH SHHHIIIITTTTTT

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

It was supposed to be Riddle vs Low Ki

but Low Ki is a mark


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

If Taker vs Cena isn't happening, they should replace Taker with Suzuki.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2018)

Cena going over Suzuki.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

He could be Brauns partner though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

*Joey Janela’s Spring Break II (April 6, 11:55PM Central)*

James Ellsworth vs. Matt Riddle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Damn crowd really gonna shit on the main event

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn crowd really gonna shit on the main event


Just have the Rock come out and raise Roman's hand.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

LAX never gets any easier.  But I made it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

Literally the only way to salvage Reigns/Lesnar is to have Heyman turn on Brock and align himself with Reigns, turning Reigns Heel in the process

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Daniel/Shane.  Will one of them turn on the other?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn crowd really gonna shit on the main event


Its WM 20 all over again. Vince should be ashamed of himself that he didn't create any new star from this fucking Brock run. Jesus! What a fucking waste of time!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2018)

>When the RR winner doesn’t main event 

People should trash the main event and throw diapers in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Made it to Dallas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its WM 20 all over again. Vince should be ashamed of himself that he didn't create any new star from this fucking Brock run. Jesus! What a fucking waste of time!!!



He made that new star, Goldberg.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

They should make Stone Cold the ref for Roman v Brock.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

What kind of loser carries a money in the bank briefcase through the airport four days before the PPV?  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What kind of loser carries a money in the bank briefcase through the airport four days before the PPV?  Smh.



we talking about carmella or a fan?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

LMAO this is the dumbest yet funniest shit I've seen in a while

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> we talking about carmella or a fan?


A fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2018)

oh shit guys HOF Johnny Valiant got hit by a truck and died


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO this is the dumbest yet funniest shit I've seen in a while



2.71x faster than your average hooman


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

if Rukia isn't at the Suzuki meet and greet right now, he's being written out of the will.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

One more day of being responsible then I can spend the rest of the weekend hammered


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Heard Conor is going wild as fuck. People saying Dana saying Conor is done.

He mad he not on this stacked mania card?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Heard Conor is going wild as fuck. People saying Dana saying Conor is done.
> 
> He mad he not on this stacked mania card?



There's a warrant out for his arrest 

He's buttmad because Dana stripped him of the title. Whatta goddamn mark.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2018)

what are the pre-show matches?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what are the pre-show matches?


205 LIVE.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2018)

can't wait for Takeover


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

cm punk fight official


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

oh shit!

Walemania tonight!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Punk still piggybacking off of WWE I see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its WM 20 all over again. Vince should be ashamed of himself that he didn't create any new star from this fucking Brock run. Jesus! What a fucking waste of time!!!



Shit is embarrassing dude. Just looks dumb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Reminder that stans actually thought CM Punk out-promo'd Kevin Nash even after Nash ethered him by calling him a vanilla midget and then hit him with the immortal "Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue." that everyone still quotes while no one remembers anything Punk did except a dumb shoot about stuff we already knew but dumbasses thought it was breaking new ground to say HHH and Stephanie are idiots and that Vince is out of touch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminder that stans actually thought CM Punk out-promo'd Kevin Nash even after Nash ethered him by calling him a vanilla midget and then hit him with the immortal "Take a shower, hit the weights, get a clue." that everyone still quotes while no one remembers anything Punk did except a dumb shoot about stuff we already knew but dumbasses thought it was breaking new ground to say HHH and Stephanie are idiots and that Vince is out of touch.



Was this before or after the quad tear


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was this before or after the quad tear



After. Nash tore his quad when the WWE still had the nWo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I saw Bayley superfan Izzy!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw Bayley superfan Izzy!



I hope you told her that she has bad taste.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

No.  I ignored her and I immediately found a bar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He made that new star, Goldberg.


ol goldie having a more meaningful universal title run than steen and it wasn't even half as long.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm officially on leave.  
So what we doin? What's the schedule?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was this before or after the quad tear



During.
Nash being halfway okay at anything required his burst limit. Unfortunately his power is held in his thigh, and exerting that much effort caused it to explode instantaneously.

One of the more memorable moments on Raw. I think. I don't remember much from that feud.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm officially on leave.
> So what we doin? What's the schedule?


I'm about to hit up Axxess.  Right after this beer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

WWE just straight up giving away their GOAT matches for free on YouTube now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I think the McMahons are really hoping they can sell this company to Fox.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Why is Fish eye dangling like that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm about to hit up Axxess.  Right after this beer.



This will be on the network?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm about to hit up Axxess.  Right after this beer.



Go to Walemania too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

Just realized the best built matches this weekend on both Main Roster and NXT (Gargano v. Ciampa; Zayn and Owens v. Bryan and Shane) both have the Faces (no chance in hell I acknowledge Shane as a face in this feud) fighting for reinstatement.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

Also predicting Almas will be the first to kick out of Black Mass but Black still wins anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

HOF show on the network this year should be entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

What is Samoa Joe doing there?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is Samoa Joe doing there?


Ambrose is also on it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is Samoa Joe doing there?


Well Rukia it looks like hes part of Axcess


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2018)

Marketing at all costs .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose is also on it.


I didn't even notice him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn't even notice him.



Rukia with the typical fan reaction to Dean.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia with the typical fan reaction to Dean.


He was on the pre-show last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

I have time to kill. What mania should I watch?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir i think Axxess might be an even nerdier crowd that Comic Con.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have time to kill. What mania should I watch?



WM 28


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WM 28



Taker vs. Nose wasn't that bad tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Taker vs Roman was.  The people that crave Taker vs Cena should remember that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Way more Sasha VIP bracelets than Goldberg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Taker vs. Nose wasn't that bad tbh.


but the rest of the card was 

unless I'm thinking of 27 

the shittiest Mania was either 27 or 28


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Way more Sasha VIP bracelets than Goldberg.



Damn Lesnar putting over the young talent for no reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but the rest of the card was
> 
> unless I'm thinking of 27
> 
> the shittiest Mania was either 27 or 28



Definitely 27. 

We got Snooki, Rock guest host, Orton going over Punk, and some other obscure shit I don't remember.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

BTW you guys already have a prize set for the prediction thread or do you want me to set it up for ya?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I have time to kill. What mania should I watch?


Whatever the one that had Lawler vs Cole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I saw some wwe charitable promotion with a local children's hospital.  My question.

Why on earth would someone want Dana Warriors autograph?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Definitely 27.
> 
> We got Snooki, Rock guest host, Orton going over Punk, and some other obscure shit I don't remember.



Oh God I stopped watching for a while after that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Definitely 27.
> 
> We got Snooki, Rock guest host, Orton going over Punk, and some other obscure shit I don't remember.


OH god yeah now I remember 

I tuned out for the rest of the show


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

IC Title Match will be the best this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but the rest of the card was
> 
> unless I'm thinking of 27
> 
> the shittiest Mania was either 27 or 28


The shittest mania is WM 32.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

WM 28 had

HHH vs Taker HITC
Jericho vs Punk
And Rock vs Cena I which was pretty legendary.

I'm not saying its the best ever I just don't consider it the worst.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Actually Wrestlemania 15 might be the worst of all time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir i think Axxess might be an even nerdier crowd that Comic Con.



If people start doing chants, you gotta call them dumb marks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

People chanted Rusev Day.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

so hbk finally got a haircut lol


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The shittest mania is WM 32.



2 or 9 is the worst (Editing out me fucking up and saying 10 instead of 9)


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Dope


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> 2 or 9 is the worst (Editing out me fucking up and saying 10 instead of 9)


Damn those line ups trash as hell


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I botched my big photo op with Sasha.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Nxt action soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

So I ended up watching Mania16. Instant regret.  



[S-A-F] said:


> so hbk finally got a haircut lol



pics?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty sure I botched my big photo op with Sasha.  Smh.



Should've squeezed her boob.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I think plenty of dirtbags in the line probably did that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I ended up watching Mania16. Instant regret.
> 
> 
> 
> pics?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2018)

HBK should just accept fate and go full stone cold bald.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn crowd really gonna shit on the main event



Good riddance.

I feel like I should be madder that he wasn't really used to make any new stars, but really it was pretty obvious that that was never their intention. Or if it was, they gave up on it entirely when they chickened out on the first Reigns match. So who cares?

Now maybe main event Universal Championship matches won't consist of one overused meme anymore.


The Bludgeon Bros playing mindgames.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Just watched Ohno vs Keith Lee.  Really boring match tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just watched Ohno vs Keith Lee.  Really boring match tbh.


who next


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Mustache Mountain just beat Sabbateli and Moss.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm going to check out the Elimination Chamber ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I got my picture taken with Tye Dillinger and Mike Kanellis.  I didn't even realize I was in line for that.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> HBK should just accept fate and go full stone cold bald.


he probably fears looking even more dumb with a cross eye and bald head.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I got my picture taken with Tye Dillinger and Mike Kanellis.  I didn't even realize I was in line for that.


lets see


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm just an average boy. I look like a guy named Roy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Lio Rush vs Buddy Murphy was pretty good.  Primarily because Buddy is a really good wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

The main interaction with Sasha was that she complimented by shirt.  I wore a blue and yellow shirt.  And it had a B on it.  The font looks the same as the one the Red Sox use.

But this is actually a UCLA Bruins shirt.  So she may have been confused.   

Sasha looks incredible in person.  And she is in unbelievable physical condition.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 5, 2018)

It's kinda hilarious how they still use UT's image from like, 8 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Miz actually has a good chance of retaining on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2018)

Why would you want for him to retain?

put him on the same brand with DB.

Miz finally has a must see feud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't want him to retain.  I want him to move up.

I'm just pointing out that he could retain.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2018)

Wrestlemania is very predictable.  But I'm still going to win the predictions contest.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2018)

So which triple H will come out with the Shovel to bury the other Triple Hs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 5, 2018)

And here are your "dream matches" between Cena and Taker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrestlemania is very predictable.  But I'm still going to win the predictions contest.


Classic boast before a fall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)

We are a cool group guys

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Hmm i wonder why Vince didn’t give HBK one last title run before he retired...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Holy shit man.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

You can’t see me!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

It’s going to be a short title reign guys.  I hear Braun and Alexa will drop the Tag titles at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Raw and SD both need new General Managers guys.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

I think they should also find ways to make the concepts a little more interesting. It's kind of an on air empty role that's hard to believe. Maybe more RAW vs. SD events in the year idk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

Wonder if Nakamura will get a big pop for beating AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Ellsworth should be in the BR.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

WM30 is on now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Meltzer is just a regular fan huh?  No special privileges or anything?  Well, okay.  He doesn't act like it.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hmm i wonder why Vince didn’t give HBK one last title run before he retired...



Likely because HBK didn't want it.  He knew how to politic like the best of them and was close to hunter enough to get it



Rukia said:


> Raw and SD both need new General Managers guys.



Jeff Jerrett is rumoured to actually become the new SD GM.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Meltzer is just a regular fan huh?  No special privileges or anything?  Well, okay.  He doesn't act like it.  Smh.


what are you talking about geek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jeff Jerrett is rumoured to actually become the new SD GM.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey just saying what I read.   As crazy as it sounds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

This has to be a photoshop.  Flair image pointing right at Meltzer with the Wooo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Triple Bury's psychology and JBL's doucheness made for a pretty cool opening match at Mania30


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hey just saying what I read.   As crazy as it sounds



I believe you. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow. Shield vs. Old Age Outlaws and Kane.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I believe you. Just thought it was funny.



looking at comments lol @ Karen on the pole match ones.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wow. Shield vs. Old Age Outlaws and Kane.



That was actually a punishment for all 3 shield members because they refused to split up after the tease at around Royal Rumble (When Roman and Dean kept getting at each other's throats).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Afro Woods looks cool as fuck man. 



Nemesis said:


> That was actually a punishment for all 3 shield members because they refused to split up after the tease at around Royal Rumble (When Roman and Dean kept getting at each other's throats).



So they were right? I mean Shield members aren't so hot solo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So they were right? I mean Shield members aren't so hot solo.



They all pretty much felt basically they're so close they work best together.  Even if they can do things as solo performers at main event level.  Hell the Seth betrayal no one was told until basically 30s before they came out at the end of the show giving them no time to say no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Wyatt was so over man

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Afro Woods looks cool as fuck man.
> 
> 
> 
> So they were right? I mean Shield members aren't so hot solo.


I'd like to see Roman heel or Ambrose heel and see if they aren't hot solo.

Seth already proved he's good heel but sucks as a face

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wyatt was so over man


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Your uncle sounds like one of those Indians on Facebook that always talk about how Goldberg and The Undertaker are the strongest.



Those indians must be talking about the video games. Taker and goldberg always seem to have the highest stats like 95 and above i believe lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wyatt was so over man



*sigh*....
Wyatt's one of those cases I always think about whenever idiots try to counter criticisms of WWE's use of talent with "screentime" and title wins.

As far as his TV time's concerned, Bray's essentially a main eventer, but I wonder why the crowd tells a different story whenever he comes out. I wonder how much merch he's actually selling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *sigh*....
> Wyatt's one of those cases I always think about whenever idiots try to counter criticisms of WWE's use of talent with "screentime" and title wins.
> 
> As far as his TV time's concerned, Bray's essentially a main eventer, but I wonder why the crowd tells a different story whenever he comes out. I wonder how much merch he's actually selling.




Wyatt can’t be taken seriously when he talks about eating worlds and pins 

He’s a main event jobber for sure lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

guys it's all Jake Cena's fault. His cousin started this ........we should all neg him for it


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I saw Rusev on the street!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Some people took a picture with him. And I overheard them talking.

"Who is he?"

"He's a wrestler."


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys it's all Jake Cena's fault. His cousin started this ........we should all neg him for it



are you talking about Fat Wyatt? he was destined to fail. with that body of his and zero in-ring talent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Wyatt should be a Hawaiian shirt wearing cult member.  WWE ruined him by focusing too much on the supernatural.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wyatt should be a Hawaiian shirt wearing cult member.  WWE ruined him by focusing too much on the supernatural.



Fat Wyatt has no chance of topping Carlito Carribean Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> By opens the show do you mean which match opens the pre-show or which match opens the main card @WhatADrag





WhatADrag said:


> Main Card.
> 
> Good question


you sneaky fuckers!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

No way did people make that assumption!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

The McMahons are fucking nuts if they think the fans will tolerate another year of undefeated Asuka and undefeated Rousey!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Axxess Friday night about to start!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Some people took a picture with him. And I overheard them talking.
> 
> "Who is he?"
> 
> "He's a wrestler."



These people blaspheme on the holiest of days known as Rusev day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat Wyatt has no chance of topping Carlito Carribean Cool



Very view could top Carlito when he gave a fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm walking around Axxess.  Fucking shocked that there is a signature line for Drake Maverick!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I think Paige is the biggest star here.

Everyone else is at the Hall of Fame.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Iconic Duo have a long line.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Iconic Duo have a long line.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I will try to get a picture with Peyton Royce and Billie Kay.  Why the hell not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>


Peyton Royce looks a lot better with short hair dude.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Fabian Aichner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> are you talking about Fat Wyatt? he was destined to fail. with that body of his and zero in-ring talent.


Lol with this logic all fat wrestlers destined to fail


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Kevin Owens has actually had a great career so far.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Street Profits!


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

I posted my predication's


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Paige is the biggest star here.
> 
> Everyone else is at the Hall of Fame.


Its nice to see her involved in wrestling instead of being left to her own devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> I posted my predication's


Prepare to lose jobber!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 6, 2018)

Homie was so pumped looking for that ufc stream and the card is dramatically different

damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Prepare to lose jobber!







WhatADrag said:


> Homie was so pumped looking for that ufc stream and the card is dramatically different
> 
> damn



fight card still interesting and it will be my main watch


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its nice to see her involved in wrestling instead of being left to her own devices



I see what you did their


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow. Caruso's chest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

You know although the winner is getting a reward.  Surely the one with lowest points should be forced to do a forfeit for the WM predictions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know although the winner is getting a reward.  Surely the one with lowest points should be forced to do a forfeit for the WM predictions.



sparkles.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Your uncle sounds like one of those Indians on Facebook that always talk about how Goldberg and The Undertaker are the strongest.


he is them. he thought pro wrestling was real until i showed him some shoots and docs a few years ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol with this logic all fat wrestlers destined to fail





Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens has actually had a great career so far.



Fat Owens has talent. Fat Wyatt is better off as a ring commentator. He can't wrestle!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Last place = lifetime ban

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Lana switching between accents


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

what are you guys watching?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> what are you guys watching?



Hall of Fame red carpet.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Damn AJ's wifes accent is thick hahahaha. Awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Wait. Carmella aint with Cass anymore?

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> sparkles.



Make it tailored to the person that loses.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Carmella aint with Cass anymore?



Not been for months

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Dakota Kai a much better babyface than Ember Moon ever thought of being!

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Standing behind Nixon Newell and Kay Lee Ray for this match.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Carmella aint with Cass anymore?





Nemesis said:


> Not been for months



IT'S A NEW DAY YES IT IS


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Carmella aint with Cass anymore?



guys went house hunting then it was over
mandy rose love traingle?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Ronda can't interview to save her life.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

I think Jericho said he's confident the "deadman" will show up.

lol at someone saying "What" when Ronda's husband spoke.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

So at tonight's HoF how many poems will Mark Henry recite?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Fuck. Beth looks fine.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

JBL in the background just then looked absolutely wasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> JBL in the background just then looked absolutely wasted.



Yeah that damn crooked smile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Looking forward to Henry's shoot.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck. Beth looks fine.



She always look fine 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Looking forward to Henry's shoot.



Keep me posted with his suit bruh


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck. Beth looks fine.



Edge is one lucky mother fucker getting with Beth.

Also you know the entire of Mark Henry's part is going to be chants of sexual chocolate.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Edge is one lucky mother fucker getting with Beth.
> 
> Also you know the entire of Mark Henry's part is going to be chants of sexual chocolate.



I hope its Hall Of Pain chants tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Starting with the Dudleyz


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Get Christian into the HoF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Shot at Heyman not paying his ECW talent.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Get Christian into the HoF



Next year gonna be his year, they running out of names 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shot at Heyman not paying his ECW talent.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh shit cringed when Bubba said maybe they'd get over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

D-von roasting Hogan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh shit Velvet Sky.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit Velvet Sky.



TNA invasion angle must happen when JJ becomes SD GM, Just make a faction with a near name to TNA, Wooken Matt gets drafted and shit is on


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Awww that was really nice of them to mention Spike.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

poor guy going through table


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Intern about to be put through a table.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

"put it on twitter or something, it might get you over"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

hahahaha epic ending.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

I need video im lost


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hall of Fame red carpet.


Forgot all about that. Damn I just missed dudleys just now. At least I got to see them put dude through a table and what looked like one of Devon's relatives having some gigantic tiddies.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> TNA invasion angle must happen when JJ becomes SD GM, Just make a faction with a near name to TNA, Wooken Matt gets drafted and shit is on



AJ and Bobby Roode reform Fortune


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ and Bobby Roode reform Fortune



Remake Main Event Mafia, we've almost got everyone


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Remake Main Event Mafia, we've almost got everyone




MEN also most if Fourtune, The Club plus many wwe made factions, could have some good wars.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

lmao Finlay photobombed bayley


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao Finlay photobombed bayley



Looks like she is alone, i could of been her date

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Fuck me. Does Lilian even age?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Ivory looks fine as fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ivory looks fine as fuck.


Yea I noticed that when watching her shoot video. I'd love her to be my cougar.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

So they just had Ivory go out and plug Stephanie's fuckery?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Ivory trying to get some D.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Ivory never been proposed to? She must've had some pussy ass beta boyfriends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ivory trying to get some D.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



I want to fly over right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Ivory taking a dump on Flair's love life was

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

lol RTC moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Ugh Kid Rock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh this should be the _BEST_ part .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2018)

Kid Rock time? Time to mute the stream yea!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Surely they should have had Undertaker induct.  I mean he did have his American Badass the entrance theme.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

lol Triple H really can't stop promoting himself


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh shit, a rare face Triple H appearance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Can someone say extra 

lmao.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 6, 2018)

Kid rock looking like johnny depp in fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

This uterus reject isn't getting boo'd? Disappointed by this crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Kid Rock about to fuck this shit up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

"this is better than winning a Grammy. There's no politics here"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

That can't be her mom.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

When WWE Jeddah cucks your women's revolution.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

wait when did Road dogg lose the Jessie part and go by his real name?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

GFW chants please.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Martha is now flipping all tables because Owen was mentioned in a wrestling related show.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That can't be her mom.



I was about to ask what i missed but this is enough to keep me up to date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Just saw a vid of Lana @Rukia get some pics up man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

This little dude's rib on Cena tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I think Lana and Dana Brooke were guests yesterday.

I can’t stand the two of them. So I skipped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

I swear if Mark cries.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Lana and Dana Brooke were guests yesterday.
> 
> I can’t stand the two of them. So I skipped.



I understand Dana bit LANA dude she is our gift from the gods


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I swear if Mark cries.



suit color? please say salmon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> suit color? please say salmon



Still hasn't come out yet.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still hasn't come out yet.



Well sadly im off to bed ive gotta open the store tomorrow so keep me posted 
ill check the thread early morning


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Better be Salmon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Well sadly im off to bed ive gotta open the store tomorrow so keep me posted
> ill check the thread early morning



He's out. Black tux and all.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's out. Black suit and all.



RIP HALL OF PAIN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Was watching Bill Maher for the past hour lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Mark telling the truth about Owen belonging there.  

Also he went into Sexual chocolate mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Mark telling the truth about Owen belonging there.



I chocked up man. Damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Mark wants to stretch Steph.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I chocked man. Damn.



Not the only one.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Lol Mark like, "but actually Steph I wanted to bang."


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Nation needs more love


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

Did I hear that Christian is going into the Hall soon?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

The pink jacket! Lol at don't quit your day job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

He brought out the salmon jacket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2018)

Henry just spoiled the main event.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Henry just spoiled the main event.



Everyone there and who has the network must know who will win. So no one spoiled.

Damn that woman should have been played by paige.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2018)

I don’t think Roman winning the title will close the show.  Not unless Heyman helps Roman win and he turns heel in the process.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2018)

Lmao John's initial reaction to Henry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2018)

shit I missed the HOF due to stupid homework


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol Goldberg a little awkward


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Goldberg is saying the spear is easy to copy. He should know, since he probably copied it from Rhyno.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao why did he exhale like that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Wait. Goldberg wants to "smash" Austin?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

im watching henry's right now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Goldberg wants to "smash" Austin?



And he loved to carry Big Show upside down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Goldberg wants to "smash" Austin?





Raiden said:


> And he loved to carry Big Show upside down.


is there something goldberg wants to tell us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Hopefully no one's next.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> im watching henry's right now.



Was the best one of the night.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Henry just went into sexual chocolate mode at the HOF hitting on steph.  Don't get buried bruh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Goldberg called out Nash on trying to bury him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

oh fuck! pink jacket henry returns!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

pink jacket henry wants his rematch with cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

heyman straight up "exposing" the bidness with this introduction. 
Oh a nice jab at Roman that's actually true.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Goldberg name dropping Nash destroying his run. weeeeew!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

how bad could your 03 run be when they still gave you the title during it and even had you coming in beating the rock. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

goldberg sounds like he would have rathered stayed in nfl.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Goldberg name dropping Nash destroying his run. weeeeew!



To be fair at the time Nash really was super over, before he was a booker in wcw and fans were turning on Goldberg. 

It wasn't until Hogan ego powerplay fingerpoke that it became fucked up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2018)

A lot of the wrestlers left during the Mark Henry speech.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> To be fair at the time Nash really was super over, before he was a booker in wcw and fans were turning on Goldberg.
> 
> It wasn't until Hogan ego powerplay fingerpoke that it became fucked up.


Probably right about that. It would have barely had any backlash if Nash ending the streak didn't lead to that fingerpoke of bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> A lot of the wrestlers left during the Mark Henry speech.


Damn and Henry's was my favorite.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

I liked Henry's, but the Dudleyz was my favorite.

EDIT: That and also Cougar Ivory practically begging for some D.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty funky entrance theme for Harley:


This one is too, this is what Hogan's was while he was in Japan:

Spartan X, was the main theme for Jackie Chan's "Wheels on Meals" (you all should watch it), and the one Mitsuharu Misawa used his entire career:


I do wish WWE would use I wouldn't say "real" songs, but major licensed songs for entrances more often.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> A lot of the wrestlers left during the Mark Henry speech.



Had to get ready for the next day I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Had to get ready for the next day I guess.


That ceremony was long asf.  A lot of the talent has Axxess on Saturday.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I don’t know what these things are.  But people seem to collect them.  So I bought one and had Sasha sign it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

The local tv station is talking about the wrestling events.  And they said that Taker vs Cena is for the title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa should win tonight.  Because otherwise this stipulation is really unfair for Almas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I liked Henry's, but the Dudleyz was my favorite.
> 
> EDIT: That and also Cougar Ivory practically begging for some D.


would someone please give this woman a good dicking already!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I’m fine with the Jeff Jarrett induction.  But why the hell is he getting inducted before Christian??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Why are men losing so many intergender matches??


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho explaining why the "American Badass" gimmick won't happen


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ivory really trying to bang one of those young dudes. Shouldnt be too hard lmao.


Nah, this is a different era.  These new guys don’t want to fuck.  They want to spend all day playing video games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, this is a different era.  These new guys don’t want to fuck.  They want to spend all day playing video games.



Then we have Xavier Woods who did both.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I know the Paige videos hurt my comment.  But fuck it.  

I do think these guys are fucking around less than they used to.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Please do this entrance again this year!


The problem is that HHH would be a huge fucking babyface in the match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know the Paige videos hurt my comment.  But fuck it.
> 
> I do think these guys are fucking around less than they used to.



Oh I was just singling out Woods because Paige video and UUDD. Most others yeah different time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are men losing so many intergender matches??


Can't touch the wimmen.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Jericho explaining why the "American Badass" gimmick won't happen


I would have marked out for Bikertaker coming out to his Big Evil gimmick and theme a few years ago after losing the streak and ending the Deadman gimmick for good. I don't care anymore if he's either one and I have zero hype for the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, this is a different era.  These new guys don’t want to fuck.  They want to spend all day playing video games.


I dunno man. Video games is the shieet but after you've beat a hard ass area in a game you want to go and bust a nut on a bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Dakota Kai defeats Nikki Cross!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

The set reveal is a good sign pyro-wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

It's shit.



Rukia said:


> I don’t know what these things are.  But people seem to collect them.  So I bought one and had Sasha sign it.



Oh this is just an obscure company that managed to convince everyone that these ugly as sin figure are somehow must have. 



Rukia said:


> I’m fine with the Jeff Jarrett induction.  But why the hell is he getting inducted before Christian??



Rat face 



Nemesis said:


> Then we have Xavier Woods who did both.



Was about to say this. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Can't touch the wimmen.



I dunno. Ronda is a supposed badass. And they need to sell her badassery somehow. I see Trips beating her up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Ellsworth da god

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Ivory still mad at herself she didn't give The Rock some putang pie before he became a billionaire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Del Rio no showed in the main event for tna vs lucha lmfao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno. Ronda is a supposed badass. And they need to sell her badassery somehow. I see Trips beating her up.



Nah if Trips likes you (and he likes Ronda) he does the job for you.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

About to check out Festival of Honor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> About to check out Festival of Honor.


My friends there took so many pictures with wrestlers there.


Apparently dudes just be walking the streets


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> My friends there took so many pictures with wrestlers there.
> 
> 
> Apparently dudes just be walking the streets



I hope they asked Mark first though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Hof was Boring af I left for the bars once hill Billy came out. 

I got hammered.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

This is a bad part of town guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm meeting all of my favorites this weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The set reveal is a good sign pyro-wise.



I mean jesus it's kinda creative compared to their bland entrances for PPVs but damn if it isn't too bright


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

My meet and greet with Mayu was my most awkward meet and greet of the weekend.  She was really sweet, but her English wasn't that great.  But she powered through it, so props to her.

I met:

Tye Dillinger
Mike Kanellis
Sasha Banks
Mayu Iwatani
Peyton Royce
Billie Kay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ellsworth da god



Fuck. Bring back Ellsworth. He was the hottest commodity on Smackdown for a good minute.



Nemesis said:


> Nah if Trips likes you (and he likes Ronda) he does the job for you.



Yeah, but what good would a squash be if she ends up being in the women's division either way. Unless maybe kayfabe-wise Asuka and Charlotte can somehow hang with Trips as well. Who not so long ago was hanging with Brock, Roman, Daniel, etc...

Steph isn't gonna put offense on Ronda for obvious reasons. And Ronda still needs to feel vulnerable unless they want the fans to shit on her early in her career.

Have Trips heel it up and beat Ronda up, but let Ronda pin Trips for the finish. Steph and Kurt can play support. Or maybe let Ronda beat Steph via submission.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

Carmella lost steam without Ellsworth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I always thought Ellsworth should return to screw Carmella during her cash-in.  That's the best way to close the money in the bank storyline.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

NXT Predictions:

Ciampa
Undisputed Era
Velveteen Dream
Baszler 
Black


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My meet and greet with Mayu was my most awkward meet and greet of the weekend.  She was really sweet, but her English wasn't that great.  But she powered through it, so props to her.
> 
> I met:
> 
> ...



How fine is Peyton in person


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

9/10. Sorry ghost.  She is hotter than girls I meet in real life.  I'm in healthcare.  No one at my medical center is as hot as Peyton Royce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost don't go outside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I felt terrible for Primo and Epico during their Axxess signing last night.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> NXT Predictions:
> 
> Ciampa
> Undisputed Era
> ...



Got the same predictions their sonny


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Almas could win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

IF JJ FUCKS WITH ROMAN WE ALL FUCK WITH ROMAN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Almas could win.



Then Black better be Strowmans partner


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know who wwe wants to call up.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know who wwe wants to call up.



Well fml Elias is in the Andre im going to change some predictions now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Poor Elias.  Joins Sasha Banks and Baron Corbin on the list of most unlucky superstars this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

You guys can change your predictions as much as you want until WM pre show starts tomorrow.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Poor Elias.  Joins Sasha Banks and Baron Corbin on the list of most unlucky superstars this year.





Once NXT starts you guys wont see me, trying to keep off until I watch it tommorw. hopefully someone on redit has a stream up tommorw


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys can change your predictions as much as you want until WM pre show starts tomorrow.


No!  Bump is cheating!  Disqualify him!!


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys can change your predictions as much as you want until WM pre show starts tomorrow.





Rukia said:


> No!  Bump is cheating!  Disqualify him!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

He buying a AJ VS Nak shirt


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> He buying a AJ VS Nak shirt


Nia vs Alexa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

GOAT vs. GOAT. Book it Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> GOAT vs. GOAT. Book it Vince.



Suzuki should be Undertaker's replacement and then we'll really see GOAT vs GOAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost don't go outside.



I only date 10/10 Instagram whores that like my money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Suzuki should be Undertaker's replacement and then we'll really see GOAT vs GOAT



Suzuki breaking character man

just everywhere smiling.

We know he a murderer.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I only date 10/10 Instagram whores that like my money.




Ok I ain't mad at this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I only date 10/10 Instagram whores that like my money.



Ghost is you rich?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Chelsea Green and Britt Baker are the best women's tag team.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Chelsea Green and Britt Baker are the best women's tag team.



Id tag with Chelsea Green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Heard this strange rumor next year mania main event is roman vs Adam Cole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Heard this strange rumor next year mania main event is roman vs Adam Cole



HHH loves Cole so maybe?  if Vince is done with WWE yeah


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> HHH loves Cole so maybe?  if Vince is done with WWE yeah


Vince loves Cole too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Omega, Ibushi, and Emma have long meet and greet lines.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Omega, Ibushi, and Emma have long meet and greet lines.



Glad to hear that about Emma. What's she doing these days?


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Glad to hear that about Emma. What's she doing these days?



ROH I think i saw a couple tournament matches


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Fighting to become the first ever Ring of Honor Women's Champion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh cool. Thanks
I should really start getting into ROH. I heard it was mad boring though. This was about 4 years ago, however. Have they gotten better since then?


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

I hate Ember Moon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Well fml Elias is in the Andre im going to change some predictions now


WHAT THE FUCK WHY?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WHY?



IDK and teh kid has been doing concerts and stuff, places been full i thought theyd atleast give him Braun and give him the tag belts. I mean he could win both


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

My pick is safe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

what subtlety ? That she got a boob job ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes!  Yes!  Yes!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Strowman is so fucking lucky guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what subtlety ? That she got a boob job ?



Wish we got these leaks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Just saw the go-home show for Takeover tonight. Looks like a great lineup, the Ember Moon vs Shayna Baysler match notwithstanding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Least interesting women's match in a while.

I'm at Supercard.  So I probably won't watch until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Just saw the go-home show for Takeover tonight. Looks like a great lineup, the Ember Moon vs Shayna Baysler match notwithstanding.



WWE smarks already turning on people 

Screw you guys Ember is great


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

She probably isn't going to make it.

The cool finisher might save her though.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what subtlety ? That she got a boob job ?



It was like her 18th birthday present (or 19th)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

I like this dude on the right at the preshow table.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It was like her 18th birthday present (or 19th)


so her birthday present was her boob job? 

or is it the jacket?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so her birthday present was her boob job?
> 
> or is it the jacket?



Boob Job, her parents are loaded and she was self concious about being A or B cups


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Boob Job, her parents are loaded and she was self concious about being A or B cups


guess she's trying to be the next Trish


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE smarks already turning on people
> 
> Screw you guys Ember is great



I like Ember, it's this feud that looks kinda lame. Since I don't watch NXT much, the only glimpses of the current storylines I have to go on is the pre-show episode and the little info I can retain from Bryan & Vinny reviews. "MMA fighter or something comes in and ruins wrestling for a little bit, much to the chagrin of the wrestlers". I've seen that storyline played out for real for the past 5 years. I'm over it.

The rest of the stories just seem like they've got a lot more going on.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Boob Job, her parents are loaded and she was self concious about being A or B cups



>Alexa bub job

Eh, if it makes her happy I guess. And I suppose they won't make her _less_ attractive.

----------------

Pat McAfee is amazing. I wanna see more of him. ​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I like Ember, it's this feud that looks kinda lame. Since I don't watch NXT much, the only glimpses of the current storylines I have to go on is the pre-show episode and the little info I can retain from Bryan & Vinny reviews. "MMA fighter or something comes in and ruins wrestling for a little bit, much to the chagrin of the wrestlers". I've seen that storyline played out for real for the past 5 years. I'm over it.
> 
> The rest of the stories just seem like they've got a lot more going on.



Well the storyline was supposed to be more that MMA fighter got salty that she couldn't dominate in another ring, and so she attacked Ember for it. I mean UFC is copying that story line somewhat


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Least interesting women's match in a while.
> 
> I'm at Supercard.  So I probably won't watch until tomorrow morning.



where you watching tomorrow morning fella 



Shirker said:


> I like this dude on the right at the preshow table.



Same guy is very entertaining


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole is great on the mic


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Adam Cole is great on the mic



Cole is great everywhere, huge fan of his


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

any NXT streams? mines buggy af hopeing they put the ladder match on early that I catch it


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Pat McAfee is doing a better job than HBK, Lawler, and Booker


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well *the storyline was supposed to be more that MMA fighter got salty that she couldn't dominate in another ring, and so she attacked Ember for it*. I mean UFC is copying that story line somewhat



... I'm over it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ember is great. Fuck you guys.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pat McAfee is doing a better job than HBK, Lawler, and Booker



Honestly not hard to do


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pat McAfee is doing a better job than HBK, Lawler, and Booker



Pat: "You can't stop the Authors of Pain, they write books, they're obese men"
"Pat, the AoP, th--they create pain, they don't actually write books"
Pat: "...That's on me."


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Pat: "You can't stop the Authors of Pain, they write books, they're obese men"
> "Pat, the AoP, th--they create pain, they don't actually write books"
> Pat: "...That's on me."




That exchange with Cole was fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Impact fired Alberto El Patron


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Owens v Zayn. Vanilla Midget Edition.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Gargano match should main event


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That exchange with Cole was fire.



yeah was great mic work



WhatADrag said:


> Impact fired Alberto El Patron



Not surprising, was it over the skipping the event?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That exchange with Cole was fire.



Good shit. We could really use more face commentators that get under the skin of heels and/or call them out.
I get the point of them turning into jelly when the wrestlers get upset, but god it gets tiresome when you see it so much. Less early-2000 Michael Cole, more Prime Mean Gene please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ... I'm over it.


Ok ok 

also my cousin who casually watches WWE  is looking forward to Naka vs AJ

I feel a huge letdown from that match coming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Face Triple


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Gargano match should main event



Hoiestly it should and after hearing DB plead he wants Gargano to lose on purpose so he can come SD makes me want to see the outcome even more 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok ok
> 
> also my cousin who casually watches WWE  is looking forward to Naka vs AJ
> 
> I feel a huge letdown from that match coming



I feel that match should be good
send me a stream link though chief


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

miss wrestling classic line


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok ok
> 
> also my cousin who casually watches WWE  is looking forward to Naka vs AJ
> 
> I feel a huge letdown from that match coming



Honestly? It's an unpopular opinion but... same.
I mean, Naka likes AJ, AJ likes Naka, they're both damn good when they care, and it's wrestlemania (will probably be the opener). Everything points to it being fantastic. But something about it worries me a little. I hope Naka wakes the fuck up tomorrow.

It's still gonna be good either way, but you know everyone wants them to be MotN.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Not surprising, was it over the skipping the event?



Yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

The guy on the right is doing color commentary right. Just needs to heel it up.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah



Hope WWE doesn't bring him back honestly


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Pat clearly wasn't listening.
He's there to count the pin, man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

This soap opera-lite is some good shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Pat clearly wasn't listening.
> He's there to count the pin, man.



He was distracted by the ref's tan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> any NXT streams? mines buggy af hopeing they put the ladder match on early that I catch it


I gotcha fam
cartier rings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This soap opera-lite is some good shit.


​
Gargano will literally be executed tonight if he loses.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Hoiestly it should and after hearing DB plead he wants Gargano to lose on purpose so he can come SD makes me want to see the outcome even more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for NXT Takeover?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly? It's an unpopular opinion but... same.
> I mean, Naka likes AJ, AJ likes Naka, they're both damn good when they care, and it's wrestlemania (will probably be the opener). Everything points to it being fantastic. But something about it worries me a little. I hope Naka wakes the fuck up tomorrow.
> 
> It's still gonna be good either way, but you know everyone wants them to be MotN.



Plus are they allowed to have freedom in this match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I gotcha fam
> cartier rings



Network is free today fuck this mans doing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Black is on some top tier tryhard shit. He's perfect for wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 9/10. Sorry ghost.  She is hotter than girls I meet in real life.  I'm in healthcare.  No one at my medical center is as hot as Peyton Royce.


you around a bunch of fuglies all day then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey Drew


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Black is on some top tier tryhard shit. He's perfect for wrestling.



Alistair Black is an anime villain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Allister Black is an anime villain.



Areista Kuro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

"They're giving away the company"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

PPV of the weekend about to start folks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

@Bump
 I'm over it.

I'd recommend the network, honestly, but if you don't or can't use it for whatever reason, this is what I usually use. Just be sure to turn your adblock on.
You could also go to Taima.tv, but their servers are kinda shitty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

damn HHH really loves his heavy metal 

I bet the families who went are like........what the fuck?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

This Attitude Era shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

*generic rock music*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

This isn't even that Heavy. Since Main roster has mainly moved on to Rock/Pop themes I'm glad Metal is NXT's thing now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Sound guy fucked up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *generic rock music*



better than shitty  pop hip hop music


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This isn't even that Heavy. Since Main roster has mainly moved on to Rock/Pop themes I'm glad Metal is NXT's thing now.



But this aint 99 anymore


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Opening up with the Ladder Match. Hype.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sound guy fucked up.



Honestly it makes it sound more authentic. 
Sound would always be shit and the performers would forget lyrics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better than shitty  pop hip hop music



It's all bad mang.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's all bad mang.


not really. WWE has always used rock music better to describe the mood of the feuds and it's worked always for it's promos.

Hip hop on the other hand or pop suck with wrestling


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better than shitty  pop hip hop music


​


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's all bad mang.



Music is terrible tbh.
I dunno why anyone listens to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Except for New Jack, that shit was awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not really. WWE has always used rock music better to describe the mood of the feuds and it's worked always for it's promos.
> 
> Hip hop on the other hand or pop suck with wrestling



I meant modern music.



Shirker said:


> Music is terrible tbh.
> I dunno why anyone listens to it.



Africa by Toto is all I need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole Double Duty BABY


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

>Velveteen Dream

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I meant modern music.
> 
> 
> 
> Africa by Toto is all I need.



Oh you got me there 

I like to think Daniel Bryan's Promo did have a decent modern music in WM 30


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The Gay Community?



Was just about to tag you. 

And he kinda handsome too. no-homo.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Sullivan's theme is tight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

I've yet to see what Ricochet can do


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

>This is awesome chant before anything actually happens
>I can't disagree.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricochet with that presence


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Vince McMahon likes big sweaty men.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2018)

EC3 with the Jersey Shore tan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

holy shit Ricochet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

That's how you start a match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

First move he does, he almost kills himself

Just Richochet things.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

This dude Ricochet is fluid AF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice move Sullivan


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Ring of Honor fucked up this Women of Honor tournament.  Chose the wrong winner in each semifinal.

They should be trying to grow their brand.  Instead they showed how small minded they are.  Loyalty is overrated.  Make choices that can propel you to the next level!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Pretty sure I killed a few Lars Sullivans last night when playing Nioh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This dude Ricochet is fluid AF



His movement is one of the most captivating things about him. He makes everything look so easy.
He does a fucking 630 splash and my fat ass is like "maybe I could pull that off" for a split second.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Sulliavn is on some Hinox mode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

this is just fun as fuck wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Cole smooth as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Etika elbowing motherfuckers with a busted rib is the most babyface shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dream playing htcp.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

HOLY SHIT DREAM


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dream playing htcp.



This is hilariously accurate. 

---------

Etika reaching for that brass ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

EC3 ded.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, EC3's dead. He had a good run.

EDIT*
'd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Throw him back chants


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Welcome to WWE, Puma.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricochet ball


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

lmao that kick to the back of the head.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Stick to a manager to him and Sullivan is main roster ready.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

HOLY SHIT !!! HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok that's cooler than just a spot for the sake of a spot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Gahdammit, EC3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Crowd: Please don't die
Ricochet:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

fuck's sakes Dream almost killed himself and Ricochet


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

DREAM HOLY SHIT...AGAIN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Are we sure Dream is heel?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are we sure Dream is heel?



RIGHT?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

this fucking match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

They're all fucking dead. All six of them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

"should've stayed home tonight" - EC3 prolly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

EC3 can't catch a break.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

"Main eventing TNA would be easier than this shit." .

Awesome match.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

everybody dead tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

All fucking dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

dude dafuq...


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

STOP THIS MATCH, REGAL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Crowd are sadists.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crowd are sadists.



"'Fight forever'. Those were the words that rung in my ears as my consciousness faded. There isn't much I fear... but these people... they scare me." -EC3

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

sullivan is busted open


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Sullivan's bleeding from the ears.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ricochet's family owns a funeral home and business is a bit slow. Only explanation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh shit Adam cole won


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Damn. This means UE aren't winning then?


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

adam cole baby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam cole pulling double duty? 

oh shit man he's one motivated guy


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. This means UE aren't winning then?



Still see them winning


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

What an opening match. All six men put their hearts out. It was brutal. It was fun. And the finish was good.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

gone again prob done with NXT tonight 
peace guys


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Mildly disappointed, but great match with a good finish.
Good ass way to start a PPV, dear lord.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

If Cole n riley returns 

I believe that roman vs Adam rumor at mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Women's Match next. I think it'll be decent and the build has been decent but its overshadowed by literally every other match on the card.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Mildly disappointed, but great match with a good finish.
> Good ass way to start a PPV, dear lord.


Now I am worried about this Ember match 

that first match was amazing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

I like how Baszler is a limb target specialist.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Ember defo sleeping with the Lzzy Hale (the singer)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

oh lord Ronda shitsey is here 

can't even for one night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Win/win for me. If Ember wins, good shit. If she loses, then she gets the call up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Win/win for me. If Ember wins, good shit. If she loses, then she gets the call up.


who would you have  as her first feud if she's called up ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Baszler is miles ahead of Rousey in ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who would you have  as her first feud if she's called up ?



Think she'd do well with Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Think she'd do well with Alexa.


but isn't Alexa gonna feud with Nia for the title?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Cool transition there.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Gud match so far.
Starting to make me care.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Punishment Martinez defeats Ishii.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but isn't Alexa gonna feud with Nia for the title?



It aint gonna be a 6 month feud is it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

They’ve done the right thing putting this on when they have. It’s a good time to get your breath back from the last match.
Though honestly I've enjoyed this match so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It aint gonna be a 6 month feud is it?


Probably not. Either Alexa wins it back next PPV or Nia gets to have a reign till Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

oh shit, story time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Good ass spot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Good ass spot.



Literally.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

This acting is terribad. 
But I like the idea behind it. Good-ass storytelling.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Literally.



​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

That Eclipse woke the crowd up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Good stuff with bayzler trying to pop her arm back and that finisher outside


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Match has gotten hype now after a slow start


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Mildly unrelated, I like that Moon is donning the contacts again. It completes her look.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

WHAT A COUNTER


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice counter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2018)

Stream link pls?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

and so the MMA jerking off begins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

What?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Good match. Really enjoyed the storytelling with popping the shoulder back in, the Eclipse to the outside, THAT COUNTER to the Eclipse and Ember passing out instead of tapping.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Did the ref lift Moon's arm?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

That match became great near the end. Booking was damn solid. A bit short.
Good finish, though I hope it's not too nitpicky for me to have a bit of a problem with the MMA > wrestlers meme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

jesus fucking christ thanks a lot Brock


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Stream link pls?



scan of it coming from a cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ref ball wins are always weird but... I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Paige with the dicc sucking lips.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Paige's makeup.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> though I hope it's not too nitpicky for me to have a bit of a problem with the MMA > wrestlers meme.



That'd be a problem if Shayna wasn't involved in the feud/match. This is nothing like B0rk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

just like MMA fans don't want wrasslers in UFC, I don't want shitty MMA fighters in WWE


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That'd be a problem if Shayna wasn't involved in the feud/match. This is nothing like B0rk.


​
Yeah, I guess....

----------

Holy shit, is the tag match happening already? Poor Cole.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just like MMA fans don't want wrasslers in UFC, I don't want shitty MMA fighters in WWE



We're not MMA fans. We're much worse. But hey, I mean... Why not treat this in case by case basis. Shayna was alright. Played her role well, and even made Ember look good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

William Regal is such a good GM. Man is so competent and doesn't allow any rubbish.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Ibushi beat Hangman Page in a great match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're not MMA fans. We're much worse.





.....

...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're not MMA fans. We're much worse. But hey, I mean... Why not treat this in case by case basis. Shayna was alright. Played her role well, and even made Ember look good.


but she got the title way too early , and the fact that Ember never actually got to look strong during her feuds pisses me off


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

>big sweaty tough badasses
>protective vest 

fuck outta here with this dumb trend.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

AOP better get called up with Ellering. Dudes are going to be so so good on the main roster.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >big sweaty tough badasses
> >protective vest
> 
> fuck outta here with this dumb trend.



Lay off man, they write books on their off time.
Peak health is a must.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >big sweaty tough badasses
> >protective vest
> 
> fuck outta here with this dumb trend.


Its just entrance gear. They don't wear it in the actual match...unlike a certain someone.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but she got the title way too early , and the fact that Ember never actually got to look strong during her feuds pisses me off



She just did tho. Ember lost by a ref call. She didn't tap or get pinned. And she also almost completely countered her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Rodrick Strong looks like my CAW from SvR 2008.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its just entrance gear. They don't wear it in the actual match...unlike a certain someone.



Oh yeah. Been a min since I saw a match of theirs so I forgot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She just did tho. Ember lost by a ref call. She didn't tap or get pinned. And she also almost completely countered her.


so she lost Austin style? 

I guess I'll take it for now 

maybe she's in the women's rumble at Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AOP better get called up with Ellering. Dudes are going to be so so good on the main roster.



They'll get over with the casuals. Have them team up with Braun.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its just entrance gear. They don't wear it in the actual match...unlike a certain someone.







Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rodrick Strong looks like my CAW from SvR 2008.



He looks like CM Punk's handsome and more well-liked cousin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

RIP SPANISH TABLE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

The only problem I have with AoP is that 80% of their moveset looks like it should finish the match but it doesn't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

RIP Cole x7


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They'll get over with the casuals. *Have them team up with Braun*.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RIP Cole x7



It's okay. Cole been hitting them shrines before tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Kyle O'Reily trying to MVP it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Mauro is right. Dafuq are the rules in this match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Kyle O'Riley is a pretty solid wrestler

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mauro is right. Dafuq are the rules in this match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

>gets suplexed
>no sells
>screams
>sells 

Ok that was rad


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

This match is... kind of a mess.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

They put the title on this Sumie Sakai girl.  RIH doesn't know what they are doing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ref is a walking L.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay, that self-satisfied grin on O'Reiley's face just before getting kicked in the head because he thought the suplex was successful is one of the reasons I continue to enjoy this crazy thing called wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Should've booked this as a texas tornado.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

OH SHIT STRONG TURNED!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

DAMMIT RODDY WHY?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Strong is Undisputed


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Welp. Looks like we have Strong's true answer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

YOU SOLD OUT. DAMMIT RODDY WHY?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> YOU SOLD OUT. DAMMIT RODDY WHY?



He's a CAW. The player controls him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> YOU SOLD OUT. DAMMIT RODDY WHY?


He didn't sell out..........he bought in


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Shit is up there with Set turning on SHIELD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

That match, surprisingly was the least impressive of the night.
But that finish, imo, was probably the best so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Paige with the dicc sucking lips.


bitch blew her lips up, now she lookin closer to a blowup doll.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> bitch blew her lips up, now she lookin closer to a blowup doll.





-----------------------------
I straight up forgot about this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Roman is like ten feet taller than vanilla midget Cole. That dude better recruit the entire Bullet Club.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

What's with the perro? 

Shit that's not the only bad word that us hispanics say


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is like ten feet taller than vanilla midget Cole. That dude better recruit the entire Bullet Club.


He's 3 inches taller

Cole is 6 foot


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Cole looks like Roman if he was white and didn't lift as much.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's 3 inches taller
> 
> Cole is 6 foot



I've met Adam Cole in PWG like a dozen times. Dude is 5'9.

...Davey Richards is 5'5.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

DIY Main Eventing huh? Loved Almas's reign but its time for him to Fade to Black.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Sin Cara?!

EDIT*
Oh, it's just Almas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What's with the perro?
> 
> Shit that's not the only bad word that us hispanics say



"I want to take your jobs and rape your women" isn't PG tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Something something walls.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Almas' manager is hot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I've met Adam Cole in PWG like a dozen times. Dude is 5'9.
> 
> ...Davey Richards is 5'5.


This a good joke

You don't go outside

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Vega


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Almas' manager is hot.


Austin arries wife


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This a good joke
> 
> You don't go outside



Wrestling shows take place in an indoor setting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

woah now. did the manager do a hurricanrana?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> "I want to take your jobs and rape your women" isn't PG tho.





Hey we don't want to rape all women, just the hot ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This a good joke
> 
> You don't go outside



>Wrestling fans
>Going outside for anything other than wrestling shows and porn star conventions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Austin arries wife



she's the right height for him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Culero


Culero, hijo de la verga, puto , puta, chinga tu madre, etc


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Wrestling fans
> >Going outside for anything other than wrestling shows and porn star conventions.



Shirker knows my schedule

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Make the wrestling thread great again.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirker knows my schedule


​Of course I do.
I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Culero, hijo de la verga, puto , puta, chinga tu madre, etc



Del Rio was always cursing in Spanish. He always called Cena a puto.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Of course I do.
> I'm a wrestling fan.



Cute, but playing Senran Kagura doesn't qualify as going to a porn convention.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio was always cursing in Spanish. He always called Cena a puto.


Yeah if only WWE actually knew what it meant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Make the wrestling thread great again.


someone's got his shovel out tonight 

did you have to stay up and listen to more arguments in the forums?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay, that was a nice exchange.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio was always cursing in Spanish. He always called Cena a puto.



Rio knew Cena's schedule?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They put the title on this Sumie Sakai girl.  RIH doesn't know what they are doing!



Wtf...she's like 50 years old!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> someone's got his shovel out tonight
> 
> did you have to stay up and listen to more arguments in the forums?



Not my problem that only some of you are good guys.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cute, but playing Senran Kagura doesn't qualify as going to a porn convention.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm to drunk for this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not my problem that only some of you are good guys.


I'm a good guy? 

I thought I was a heel


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm to drunk for this shit


you're not into this Takeover?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

This Young Bucks match was a ridiculous spotfest.  If people claim that it's great.. don't buy into the hype.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm a good guy?
> 
> I thought I was a heel



You're a rosebud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Is there a manager that gets more offense in than Vega?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Black needs to take Vega out. Too bad faces are either beta or dumb or both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're a rosebud.



You son of a bitch

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Is there a manager that gets more offense in than Vega?



Lita with the Hardeyz?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lita with the Hardeyz?



Oh right. She did the twists of fates and backflips and stuff.
I mostly remember her going through tables a lot cuz why not.

Black should put Vega through a table.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Kayfabe-wise Almas should win. Black got rekt this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

fantastic kickout holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Super Aleister


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

HOLY SHIT ALISTER BLACK IS CHAMP?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

AND NEWWWWWWWWWWWW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This Young Bucks match was a ridiculous spotfest.  If people claim that it's great.. don't buy into the hype.



The Young Bucks were in a spotfest? You don't say...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Honestly the stroytelling in this match was great. Zelina got greedy too many times and it backfires. Love it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah but if Roman won like this, he's Hitler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll have to watch the match again at a later time. Too focused on the shitposting in the thread. 
What I saw of it was pretty good. Better than the last match as far as a well put together match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

No!  Say it isn't so!  Zelina doesn't make mistakes!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah but if Roman won like this, he's Hitler.


Well Roman's won like this a ton of times, yeah it's sorta bs for Black to win after the ass whooping but since it's also personal , you can can count it as being driven not to lose to Almas. Then again  I do feel hypocritical for making excuses


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're not into this Takeover?


It's amazing bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah but if Roman won like this, he's Hitler.


If Roman was in this he'd take 3 Hammerlock DDTs and Almas loses to the first spear then Vega NTRs him post-match and goes for Da Bg Dawg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

I watched Sumie Sakai's title win and these motherfuckers throw ONE streamer for her win. Holy shit the disrespect.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah but if Roman won like this, he's Hitler.



Being Hitler'll do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2018)

Vega gonna try to hop on Alaster's Black mass now. RIP Cien.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No!  Say it isn't so!  Zelina doesn't make mistakes!!


She got too greedy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's amazing bro


so just drinking and chill ?


Also everyone better have some good food for tomorrow. Especially for Naka vs AJ


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vega gonna try to hop on Alaster's Black mass now. RIP Cien.



Once you fade to Black, you never go back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so just drinking and chill ?
> 
> 
> Also everyone better have some good food for tomorrow. Especially for Naka vs AJ


That's the bathroom break Match.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

here comes the personal feud


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa is right. He gave his ACL and Gargano couldn't step up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Unsanctioned match but they still gonna show it on tv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

This got me sweaty


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Unsanctioned match but they still gonna show it on tv.


This not TV this the network bro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuck Aleister winning was the feel good moment because Johnny Wrestling ain't winning wasn't it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Man, midget wrestling has come a long way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

no entrance music for Champa?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This not TV this the network bro



I mean....



Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Aleister winning was the feel good moment because Johnny Wrestling ain't winning wasn't it?



Not looking forward to seeing Gargano die.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa actually a bigger Heel than Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

This atmosphere. This storyline.

This is fucking wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

What happened to Erick Rowan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ciampa actually a bigger Heel than Reigns.


I love seeing an actual heel have heel heat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What happened to Erick Rowan?


On the wrestle mania main card


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Haven't seen an atmosphere this hostile since Cena at ECW One Night Stand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

"Heels and Faces don't matter anymore, cuz the crowd will cheer and boo whoever"

Yeah, if you suck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ciampa actually a bigger Heel than Reigns.



A heel getting booed? What is this 1984?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah fuck you Champa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A heel getting booed? What is this 1984?


Best part is it isn't even go away heat. They legit fucking hate the guy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa with actual heel heat

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Heels and Faces don't matter anymore, cuz the crowd will cheer and boo whoever"
> 
> Yeah, if you suck.



Cornette probably fappping to this as we speak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Kick his ass gargano


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Wrestling crowds are completely willing to suspend disbelief, no matter how smartened up they are. Just do the show good.

Just fucking do it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuck him up Johnny!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Roman watching this: He's getting booed? What a shitty heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

ROH's ppv stream lost connection and now they're offering refunds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Gargano was stomping a mudhole on Champa's ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Is that Shane-o?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ROH's ppv stream lost connection and now they're offering refunds



I guess that answers my earlier question then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh right, this match is unsanctioned or something.
I was wondering why they were doing an audience spot so early.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Greatest takeover ever


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Just noticed Shane in the crowd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

"MAMA MIA!" chant

*sensible chuckle*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa givin' us some ass to prep us up for tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

*wedgies tights*

I didn't need to see that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

These motherfuckers actually just teased a piledriver.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Jesus fuck that bump.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Off somewhere in the distance, Daniel Bryan flinched at that suplex spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuck you Ciampa chants


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah Ciampa's asscheeks are one thing I didn't need to see today.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

A plant? Fuck, it might actually be 1984.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa steals from crippled people.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Fuuuuuuck me....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

OH SHIT OUCH!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

"You deserve it!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

My spine tingled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "You deserve it!"


He did though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

The only time the You deserve it chant was appropriate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Are headshots no longer banned or something. Don't anyone tell the Louisiana athletic commission!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

This takeover just made me want to buy the Network just to pay these dudes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

god bless this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

LMAO Mauro going off on Ciampa


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

"What a sadistic son of a bitch!" -Mauro
OK, seriously, I'm with Khris. Did we go back in time or something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Teeeeeny tiny nitpick, those punches should've gone a little longer. The crowd was about to get a "Yes" chant going.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

Commentary trying to sell the hell out of this match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Really lazy performance from Tanahashi tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Shut up rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

THAT KICK, WHAT THE FuUUUuuuUUUUUUKKK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

HOW DID CIAMPA KICK OUT?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

RIP that tooth.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

That should've been the finish. The only excuse for it not to be is if Ciampa wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Mauro this close to calling Ciampa the n-word.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mauro this close to calling Ciampa the n-word.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

HOW DID GARGANO KICK OUT!?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Ciampa's head veins sell better than anyone else on the roster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Gargano... he still sees him as a friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

HOLY SHIT THAT PSYCHOLOGICAL WARFARE!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Okay, never mind, that was a better finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

oh wow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

WHAT A FUCKING MATCH. What a bait at the end by Johnny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

Honestly lads? 5 Stars.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly lads? 5 Stars.


NXT Takeover overall was 4 out of 5. 

Tag match was bleh but the finish was good

Dat ladder match  though 

and Champa vs Gargano is definitely 5 star


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

10/10 on the Grannie scale.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Johnny showing Bayley how it's done.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2018)

That was fun. See y'all jobbers tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

JOHNNY WRESTLING CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP
JOHNNY WRESTLING CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP
JOHNNY WRESTLING CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP
JOHNNY WRESTLING CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP
JOHNNY WRESTLING CLAPCLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That was fun. See y'all jobbers tomorrow.


BOLEE DAT BABY GURL!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

ROH show still going on ten years later


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That was fun. See y'all jobbers tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Finish of the tag match retroactively improved my feelings toward the end of the ladder match. I'm a sucker for commanding heel factions. Gives the plucky faces something to try to take down, and helps keep from burying them should they lose, since they're always outnumbered. Good shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit.

Takeover 10/10.

WM is doomed.

Oh and Guess who just got fired from TNA.

*Alberto El Patron Released from Impact Wrestling After No-Showing Event*


_ Alberto El Patron has been released from Impact Wrestling. The company made the announcement on Twitter tonight.

The release comes after Patron no-showed Friday's Lucha Underground vs. Impact Twitch TV event in New Orleans. One source claimed to PWInsider that Patron said he was sick but word going around the locker room was that he blew the show off. Patron did appear at a press conference on Friday afternoon where he and Impact World Champion Austin Aries had a physical scuffle to hype their Redemption pay-per-view match on April 22nd, which obviously won't be happening now. Alberto was scheduled to appear at WrestleCon earlier today but he missed that appearance as well.

Another story going around New Orleans is that Patron and Impact boss Ed Nordholm were staying in the same hotel and Ed tried to check on Patron but was unable to do so. There was said to be great concern among people in the company over Alberto's well-being on Friday night, so much that there was talk at one point of calling the police for a wellness check.

What a surprise. A person who has a reputation for no showing events he's advertised for no showed the event._


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2018)

See you losers tomorrow. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

EDIT: Hope Alberto is ok. lol Impact and ROH dealing with disasters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

Tomorrow night, Big Dog takes it to seven stars in his yard.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Lesnar getting sent to UFC by the big dong will receive pop dwarfing tonight's main even.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm ready for that epic boo of Roman lmao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't wait to take a piss break during AJ vs Nakamura.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shut up rukia


Are you here?  Did you see how little he did in the match?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ROH show still going on ten years later


This is the show that never ends.  I actually want to leave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2018)

Gargano being reinstated is bullshit.  Regal needs to schedule a meeting with Vega and Almas and explain why he had a right to do this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gargano being reinstated is bullshit.  Regal needs to schedule a meeting with Vega and Almas and explain why he had a right to do this.



I'm not sure why they'd care. Ciampa's the one who got screwed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is the show that never ends.  I actually want to leave.


Hahaha L

U missed the best take over ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm not sure why they'd care. Ciampa's the one who got screwed.


Because Rukia dumb

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 7, 2018)

Omega and Okada: "We put on the greatest wrestling match of all time."

Gargano and Ciampa: "Hold our beer."


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2018)

Kagekatsu said:


> Omega and Okada: "We put on the greatest wrestling match of all time."
> 
> Gargano and Ciampa: "Hold our beer."



Best match on the card was the ladder tho


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Lots of people leaving after Cody/Omega.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

And fuck Omega. He is turning Bullet Club into a babyface group.  They should never be in that spot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2018)

So how was Gerard Way’s match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia actually watching a Cody two star special.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia actually watching a Cody two star special.


I took some pictures of the match for you guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia losing as always 

Nxt won


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lots of people leaving after Cody/Omega.


I'm included in this group by the way.  I didn't realize that this event was going to be Wrestlemania-long.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm not sure why they'd care. Ciampa's the one who got screwed.


If there was a guy that you worked with that was a real pest and an asshole.  And you hated him.  But you managed to beat him in a contest and he was suddenly expelled.  Wouldn't it be annoying and unfair if he came back a week later because he beat another dude in your office??


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If there was a guy that you worked with that was a real pest and an asshole.  And you hated him.  But you managed to beat him in a contest and he was suddenly expelled.  Wouldn't it be annoying and unfair if he came back a week later because he beat another dude in your office??




bro nxt take over was the greatest take over of all time


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I didn't say it wasn't.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

But if Almas and Vega aren't called up.  Regal should prepare to meet them in court.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn't say it wasn't.




i didnt say u didnt say it wasn't clearly u didn't see it im just letting u know


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

And I let you know!  Don’t come back at me again son.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

This comment on YouTube made me laugh.  



> dly311
> Womens revolution is turning into women hitting men and men can't do anything about it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2018)

Aleister Black will have revenge on Vega one way or the other


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


>



I was kinda tired since I'm currently dealing with insomnia.  

I just need as much sleep as possible for tonight.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

WrestleMehnia time bros 


for real tho. for once it doesn't look like the main roster ppv is gonna trail far behind a takeover in quality

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't wait to take a piss break during AJ vs Nakamura.


Isnt the piss break the Main event though?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Just watched the rest of Takeover, great card tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

HAPPY WRESTLE MANIA BOYS

GET DRUNK

BEFORE YOU DO THO


DON'T FORGET TO DO YOUR PREDICTIONS IN THE PREDICTION THREAD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isnt the piss break the Main event though?



Oh my sweet summer child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> WrestleMehnia time bros
> 
> 
> for real tho. for once it doesn't look like the main roster ppv is gonna trail far behind a takeover in quality



I have no use for an award tho. 

Unless maybe I can give it away.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Undisputed Era is cooler than Bullet Club right now.

Under Cody's leadership that may change.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with Aleister Black?  What kind of person kicks someone when they are carrying a beautiful woman in their arms??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Mustafa/Cedric gonna be lit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mustafa/Cedric gonna be lit.


I might miss that pre-show Match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Aleister Black will have revenge on Vega one way or the other



So you're saying Vega will get Blacked?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Almas and Vega will be on Smackdown in a few weeks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're saying Vega will get Blacked?



You damn right


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE needs to avoid being too Title change happy tonight.

4.  That should be the maximum number.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh my sweet summer child.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Lesnar/Reigns is gonna tear the house down



change my mind


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Undisputed Era is cooler than Bullet Club right now.
> 
> Under Cody's leadership that may change.



UE going take over NXT



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mustafa/Cedric gonna be lit.







Rukia said:


> Almas and Vega will be on Smackdown in a few weeks.



Cant wait and hopefully his first fued is with Rusev & Lana



Rukia said:


> WWE needs to avoid being too Title change happy tonight.
> 
> 4.  That should be the maximum number.



Goodluck I see alot of titles changing tonight 



teddy said:


> Lesnar/Reigns is gonna tear the house down
> 
> 
> 
> change my mind



Cant kid

Im watching the Madrid/Athleico game and Rusev getting name dropped,its Rusev day


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyone else register with 5dimes for this?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah Rukia I also think they're changing all the belts to restart storylines lmao.

EDIT: I might!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

This is so predictable tonight.  The odds aren’t great.  But I think that there is money to be made.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is so predictable tonight.  The odds aren’t great.  But I think that there is money to be made.



Always money to be made on WWE events


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Not that much.  Like I said, the odds aren’t very good in the predictable matches.  A few hundred.

The other thing is that I have had some bad experiences with online betting before.  That it takes forever to withdraw your money from your account.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I make more money playing video keno than from these suspect af British betting sites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane or Daniel Bryan will turn and help Sami and Kevin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

These WWE 1000 legends in a room segments stay corny hopefully they don't do them


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm rooting for the champions tonight.  The challengers are downgrades across the board.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Go Roman!
Go Cena!
Go AJ!
Go Hunter and Stephanie!
Go Kevin and Sami!
Go Rusev!
Go Elias!
Go Sasha!
Go Cedric!
Go Miz!
Go Usos!
Go Alexa!
Go the Bar!
Go Charlotte!


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> These WWE 1000 legends in a room segments stay corny hopefully they don't do them



The show is long enough so hoping for none too


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _possibly big spoiler for Cena-Taker at WM. Read at your own risk_ 



 lmao someone already spotted Taker in Nola. WWE cant keep anything a secret these days...social media is crazy...


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah just read it, figured though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Gonna be lit.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: _possibly big spoiler for Cena-Taker at WM. Read at your own risk_
> 
> 
> 
> lmao someone already spotted Taker in Nola. WWE cant keep anything a secret these days...social media is crazy...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah he was always going to show, otherwise the crowd will be blue balled. The question is is there a match or not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh shit I gotta go do my predictions


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Maharajah or Rusev?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh shit I gotta go do my predictions


There is going to be one match everyone misses.  And this is going to come down to points.

Ali and Alexander deciding the predictions contest?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Are you guys going to act surprised when Roman kicks out of the F5?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to act surprised when Roman kicks out of the F5?


no just look at clock and go, ok pin him and be done with it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no just look at clock and go, ok pin him and be done with it.


I need to start heading to the exit during that match.  I think there is going to be a lot of competition.  A lot of people will be looking to beat the traffic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like WWE may play it smart and have Heyman screw Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I need to start heading to the exit during that match.  I think there is going to be a lot of competition.  A lot of people will be looking to beat the traffic.



Just wait a bit for the possibility of any essence of surprise.


like half way through the match or something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE may play it smart and have Heyman screw Brock.


so is this why Heyman isn't advocating from Ronda in the future?

cause if so .....LOOOL Roman >>> Ronda


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE really wants Ronda as a babyface.  Heyman is more of a heel manager.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE may play it smart and have Heyman screw Brock.



Would love Heyman with Roman


If he is is Brauns partner id flip TF out


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so is this why Heyman isn't advocating from Ronda in the future?
> 
> cause if so .....LOOOL Roman >>> Ronda



The story is Ronda wanted it but WWE Veto'd it because they want Heyman to push heels while keeping her a face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE may play it smart and have Heyman screw Brock.



Oh screwjob/official heel turn would be the best finish possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

“You suck Undertaker.  You’re horrible!”

Any other good taunts I need to know for tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The story is Ronda wanted it but WWE Veto'd it because they want Heyman to push heels while keeping her a face.



Inb4 smark dumbfucks cheer Roman/Heyman.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh screwjob/official heel turn would be the best finish possible.



i want nothing more in life now 


Anyone saw the vid of Alica Fox cursing out Travis Browne? just watched it but cant post it for some reason


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Alicia Fox is the next girl that gets to have a bad segment on Raw with Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox is the next girl that gets to have a bad segment on Raw with Ronda Rousey.



Dont see why wont do anything for Ronda beating her atleast Abosultion and Dana been on TV


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Dont see why wont do anything for Ronda beating her atleast Abosultion and Dana been on TV


They are running out of girls.  

Alicia is all they have left jobber wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura's entrance tonight.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are running out of girls.
> 
> Alicia is all they have left jobber wise.



This is 110% accurate


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker 

If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker
> 
> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?



So I get no tag

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

You are a ufc guy.  Asking for ufc streams during Mania weekend.  Smh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker
> 
> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?



No idea tbh. 

EDIT: Maybe against Nia?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are a ufc guy.  Asking for ufc streams during Mania weekend.  Smh.







Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No idea tbh.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe against Nia?



Your putting the title on Nia? if you arnet id say yes do Nia/Ronda build her for summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Your putting the title on Nia? if you arnet id say yes do Nia/Ronda build her for summerslam



Actually Extreme Rules is treated like a big PPV by WWE since it's mania's rematch dump. Nia v Ronda for the title the is only way to go. No one's gonna be interested in a half-ass Ronda feud after she just pins/submits Nose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah maybe.  Nia makes sense.  Why are they turning her face though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah maybe.  Nia makes sense.  Why are they turning her face though?



She sucks as heel. She's literally the anti-Roman.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker
> 
> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?



Who cares...?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actually Extreme Rules is treated like a big PPV by WWE since it's mania's rematch dump. Nia v Ronda for the title the is only way to go. No one's gonna be interested in a half-ass Ronda feud after she just pins/submits Nose.



I just done see Nia as a big name champ to give the belt to Ronda and I see your point with ER being treated like a big one but it would be even bigger at SS
However your right fans arnt going want see Ronda in half ass fued after pining the boss  maybe it continues? hope not buts never know with thees authority angles  



Rukia said:


> Yeah maybe.  Nia makes sense.  Why are they turning her face though?



Yeah I done see her as CHAMP material right now and def not as a face, Heel suits her. Im no woman so im not sure how this angle is effecting the casual and hardcore women fans


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She sucks as heel. She's literally the anti-Roman.


She’s going to bore as a babyface too.  Fans will realize how boring she is.  And that all of her matches have the same slow pace.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Who cares...?



It's mania weekend. Everyone cares about everything.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Out of all the stupid nicknames WWE comes up with.  The Irresistible Force has to be the worst.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s going to bore as a babyface too. Fans will realize how boring she is. And that all of her matches have the same slow pace.



She has charisma but WWE are always on their stupid "big people are silent angry fucktards" shtick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Who cares...?



 what would be great is it head to NXT work with HHH and perfect her craft and dont kill her star by having her on Raw every monday tbh



Rukia said:


> She’s going to bore as a babyface too.  Fans will realize how boring she is.  And that all of her matches have the same slow pace.



She sucks at a face more than a Heel so


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's mania weekend. Everyone cares about everything.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Out of all the stupid nicknames WWE comes up with.  The Irresistible Force has to be the worst.



It's them trying to cleverly say "She's huge and scary, but she's also hot" via a tagline.
Unfortunately, they ruin this by having Alexa call her fat and have Nia be sad about being "different" for 3 fucking weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's them trying to cleverly say "She's huge and scary, but she's also hot" via a tagline.
> Unfortunately, they ruin this by having Alexa call her fat and have Nia be sad about being "different" for 3 fucking weeks.



This man knows his stuff


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia needs to quit blubbering.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker
> 
> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?



Beat up Sonya Deville to prove whose the real MMA fighter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

OH SHIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> “You suck Undertaker.  You’re horrible!”
> 
> Any other good taunts I need to know for tonight?



BOOOOOO BAYLEY


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2018)

tfw you're a dude and also older than sasha banks but got a way better hairline than her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

What time does the pre-show start?  I thought I was here early.  Already packed though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What time does the pre-show start?  I thought I was here early.  Already packed though.



Crowd pics if you can man.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the next program?  @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Raiden @Shirker
> 
> If you want Ronda to be a babyface.  Who on earth do you put her against next?



Thanks for asking . Depends on the draft right now. I think they might pull Bliss out of that fairly awkward storyline and use her. Or call Charlotte back up to RAW and have her fight Ronda.

I was thinking Asuka but that would be awkward.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crowd pics if you can man.


I'm in the area.  Not at the show yet.

I'm at a bar.

Do I need to hurry?  When does this pre-show start?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

I think the pre-show starts at 5PM. Not sure though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

It's 3 pm here.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I ordered bbq shrimp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah seems that it's 5PM Eastern Time.

But mostly his strength


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

So I have an hour.  I can make it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Really fucking awesome BBQ shrimp.  No hurry to watch wrestling rn tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I have no idea if I will be able to find the parking garage I threw my car into either.  There are like 50 identical garages.  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> BOOOOOO BAYLEY


Asuka sucks!

Carmella can't wrestle!

This guy is just a ring entrance!

Undertaker is awful!

You are horrible Ronda!

Booooooo!

Booooooooooo!


Boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I had beignets multiple times this weekend.

New Orleans is old and they need to spend money on their infrastructure.  And frankly the city carries a foul odor.

But it is still a fun place to visit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The story is Ronda wanted it but WWE Veto'd it because they want Heyman to push heels while keeping her a face.


Fans are gonna turn on Ronda though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's mania weekend. Everyone cares about everything.


I dont care about Ronda


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck Ronda!  And her asshole husband!!  She doesn't belong here!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fans are gonna turn on Ronda though.



Fans turn on everyone. I still say by next year WM fans will be turning on D.Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Bryan apologizing to Shane was disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope Bryan turns on Shane and the story is Bryan took a beating from KO and Sami to fool everyone (and/or because to show world he can take a beating)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

@Rukia sorry for the late reply. Looks like your already got you answer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fans turn on everyone. I still say by next year WM fans will be turning on D.Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

10 mins left until the kick off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope Ronda flashes the crowd to keep her face heat like Asuka did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fans turn on everyone. I still say by next year WM fans will be turning on D.Bryan.


I dont buy this. I think since hes been consistently over in three years Hes a safe bet that fans wont turn on him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 10 mins left until the kick off.


I'm about ten minutes away from being inside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> like Asuka did.



PM me the link man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> PM me the link man.



It's totally in this thread already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont buy this. I think since hes been consistently over in three years Hes a safe bet that fans wont turn on him



They wont turn on him. He aint Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm in!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's totally in this thread already.



Don't let the pink fool you. I've banned peeps for less.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm in!



Rukia got pull.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

So what platform is Shane gonna fall from tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu -- Wrestlemania 34 Kick Off (Apr 8, 2018)

Renee is aging. Dean's stock must be fucking ace.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't move through this corridor.  This place is incredibly fucking crowded.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh boy can't wait 7 hours straight of disappointment. Carpe Deez nuts


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Booker, JBL, and Otunga at the table.

I'm already in a bad mood....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont buy this. I think since hes been consistently over in three years Hes a safe bet that fans wont turn on him



Same, honestly.
The only reason fans turn so harshly is because these people don't know what the fuck they're doing. Give them a reason to keep caring and they will. Period.

EDIT*
I mean, CM Punk actively tried to get boo'd for a straight year before he left, and it still didn't work because he spent too long being an audience surrogate. "Turns" don't happen because of some inevitable mystery of the universe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

This is a bad venue for this event.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE needs a cartoony fighter badly.
No not All-Stars. I'm talking full on arcade 2D fighter ala In Your House. Complete with magic attacks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

wondering if I should order food now or wait till the actual show starts


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> WWE needs a cartoony fighter badly.
> No not All-Stars. I'm talking full on arcade 2D fighter ala In Your House. Complete with magic attacks



You played Wrestlemania Arcade? It's the shit mayne. I still play it with friends sometimes. It would work so much. Like imagine Bray summoning buzzards, Braun having the juggernaut armor, Taker with the magic shit, etc... Hell have ASW do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wondering if I should order food now or wait till the actual show starts



I just ordered. Sad only KFC and Mac is open here this late tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I will never make it to my seat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just ordered. Sad only KFC and Mac is open here this late tho.


Damn that sucks. Over here I can order Mcdonalds, pizza , anything really 

since it's 4pm central


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will never make it to my seat.


start pushing people and telling them you'll delete them!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You played Wrestlemania Arcade? It's the shit mayne. I still play it with friends sometimes. It would work so much. Like imagine Bray summoning buzzards, Braun having the juggernaut armor, Taker with the magic shit, etc... Hell have ASW do it.



Can't say I have, but I imagine it's the same principle.

Also, ASW WWE gaem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamaru v AJ might legit surpass Austin v Bret.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Can't say I have, but I imagine it's the same principle.
> 
> Also, ASW WWE gaem.



Same as In Your House but less jobbers


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Watching the pre-show. That's one hell of a set up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Watching the pre-show. That's one hell of a set up.


It's bright as hell though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't like the stage. It's big and bright but so? Not nearly as creative as the earlier stuff.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Watching the pre-show. That's one hell of a set up.



Yeah.
It's a little gaudy, but it's New Orleans. Being hideous is kinda their gimmick.
I'd honestly rather have this stage than "Entrance Ramp [HASHTAG]#41276[/HASHTAG]" like they've had for the past half decade. It's good stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Being hideous is kinda their gimmick.



I'm not American but ouch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Network stream chugging. Sub mode please.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm not American but ouch.



Well, y'know. Maudi Gras is kinda nuts. The colors, the jewelry, the weird food, the music. They wear it on their sleeve.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, y'know. Maudi Gras is kinda nuts. The colors, the jewelry, the weird food, the music. They wear it on their sleeve.



Oh I get it. That's why I thought it was funny.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Phone reception in here is terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

eww Carmella


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's bright as hell though





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't like the stage. It's big and bright but so? Not nearly as creative as the earlier stuff.





Shirker said:


> Yeah.
> It's a little gaudy, but it's New Orleans. Being hideous is kinda their gimmick.
> I'd honestly rather have this stage than "Entrance Ramp [HASHTAG]#41276[/HASHTAG]" like they've had for the past half decade. It's good stuff.



Ah it might have Dunn's special touch. Not sure though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Phone reception in here is terrible.



Sin Cara tripped on the cables again.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

So Here are the final betting odd for tonights WM (Lower the number the better so -100 is better than +99).  Am posting since Preshow was cut off point for the editing of predictions.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*WWE Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) +280 vs Roman Reigns -400

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) +410 vs Shinsuke Nakamura -620

*Raw Women’s Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) +250 vs Nia Jax -350

*Smackdown Women’s Championship*
Charlotte(c) +475 vs Asuka -825

Carmella Cash In Odds(Win or Lose) -150

*Intercontinental Championship – Triple Threat Match*
The Miz(c) +360 vs Finn Balor -130 vs Seth Rollins +170

*United States Championship*
Randy Orton(c) +100 vs Rusev +100 vs Jinder Mahal +905 vs Bobby Roode +765

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey -825 vs Triple H & Stephanie McMahon +475

The Undertaker -295 vs John Cena +200

Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon -180 vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn +140

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Matt Hardy -210 vs Big Cass +380 vs Elias +475 vs Samoa Joe +1000 vs Dolph Ziggler +1700 vs Tye Dillenger +1700 vs Baron Corbin +2500 vs Kane +3000 vs Dash Wilder +5000 vs Scott Dawson +5000 vs Mojo Rawley +6000 vs Fandango +8000 vs Tyler Breeze +13500

*Wrestlemania Women’s Battle Royal*
Sasha Banks +150 vs Becky Lynch +250 vs Carmella +300 vs Bayley +300 vs Ember Moon +500 vs Natalya +1250 vs Nikki Bella +1250 vs Naomi +1250 vs Sonya Deville +2000 vs Ruby Riott + 2000 vs Mandy Rose +2600 vs Mickie James +2800 vs Liv Morgan +3300 vs Sarah Logan +3500 vs Lana +3700

*WWE Raw Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro and Sheamus(c) +200 vs Braun Strowman and Partner -295

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) +155 vs The New Day +437 vs The Bludgeon Brothers -115

*Cruiserweight Championship Tournament Final*
Cedric Alexander -460 vs Mustafa Ali +320


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Just tuning in.  So they starting the Andre Battle Royal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOOL BYRON GOT BOO'D !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Money on Kane winning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

jobber-entrances-mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Meh, having streaming problems.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow it's kind of crazy that many of these guys aren't fighting on the main card.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Andre the Giant Memorial sucks!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

How can anyone call chicken nuggets food? Barely swallowed that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rtruth was in there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Did Goldie just dab.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

>Golddust dabs

Welp, nothing tonight's gonna top that. Should I just turn in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Truth still wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

The view from my seat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

lool JR calling Rhyno fat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The view from my seat.



Measurements on the blonde pls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Ziggler doing a lot of dangling in this battler royal.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The view from my seat.



gud seats


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck sakes, streaming problems on the PS4 again. 

Well came back to see Ryder get thrown out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

did this battle royal just go to commercial?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao interruption to promote the main card

. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The hell, cutting to commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Mojo Rawley was right.  Ryder has no killer instinct!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao interruption to promote the main card
> 
> . .


I'm not watching this.  So I don't blame them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did this battle royal just go to commercial?





Raiden said:


> lmao interruption to promote the main card
> 
> . .





PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, cutting to commercials.



This is airing on Youtube as well so I guess that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did this battle royal just go to commercial?



Preshows get commercials.
Gotta promote the PPV, after all.

The, uh....the free... PPV.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

When did Perry Saturn return? And when did he lose his tan? And when did he become fat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

hey cena's not wearing his colors


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena sitting in the crowd is some good ass story telling. Gotta admit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Camera man misses that mass elimination


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is airing on Youtube as well so I guess that makes sense.


it's also airing on USA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Camera man misses that mass elimination


Dunn fucked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The hell is this, three of those guys left are in their 40's and 50's.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

How is Hardy on the pre-show? lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

"Who are you?"

Matt you magnificent fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ziggler relinquished the US title and a spot on the main card for this. What a piece of shit LMAO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep Kickoff show is on USA network so if you want one hour of tv no lag time go for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

OH SHIT BRAY!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Huh... no gimmick change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Hardy wins!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Delete!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Continuity a shit.   So Wyatt now joining the Woken family.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

oh shit he's Woken Bray Wyatt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't wait to see their creepy babies.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao this crap with john is hilarious .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Okay... I am down for a Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt team.
I thought it'd be a cool idea, but I never imagined they'd go for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena looking sad for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't care about Bray and Matt Hardy.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Bray needs a haircut and his original wardrobe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao this crap with john is hilarious .



Best Mania card since Mania 19 and he's literally stealing the show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best Mania card since Mania 19 and he's literally stealing the show.



Funny that everyone was kind of saying "meh" to this back in December. He seems entertained too hahahaha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best Mania card since Mania 19 and he's literally stealing the show.


that's what a good storyline can do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Funny that everyone was kind of saying "meh" to this back in December. He seems entertained too hahahaha.



I was a young piece of crap and thought hating him was cool, but the dude is a GOAT in so many ways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Funny that everyone was kind of saying "meh" to this back in December. He seems entertained too hahahaha.


yeah in an interview he said this is the most fun he's had with a storyline and he wants to keep where he's at.

This is how you build suspense and intrigue on an outcome


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Pre-show is dead, long live the pre-show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

If Taker is gonna show up midway throughout the show he needs to start walking down the ramp now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck Rosenturd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

I want to lust up for Renne but I keep picturing her snorting coke off of Dean's flaccid dick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck Rosenturd



Agreed. Bring back Pat McAfee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want to lust up for Renne but I keep picturing her snorting coke off of Dean's flaccid dick.



but that's what Ric probably did to most of your fave divas though


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want to lust up for Renne but I keep picturing her snorting coke off of Dean's flaccid dick.



>Letting this stop you
Your problem's you lack passion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

they better let them go all out on the flippy shit goddammit. Alexander has way too much athletic talent to keep him down.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's what Ric probably did to most of your fave divas though



Yeah, Ric snorted tons of divas' dicks back in the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I decided to take a bathroom break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, Ric snorted tons of dicks back in the day.


No I meant Divas snorted coke on Ric's old ass dick


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

>Mustafa with a futuristic Mortal Kombat gimmick.

I. Can. Dig. It.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I meant Divas snorted coke on Ric's old ass dick



"That's on me."


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was a young piece of crap and thought hating him was cool, but the dude is a GOAT in so many ways.



Yeah they just gotta present him right. Booking brilliant so far. Didn't get it at first I'll admit too hahahaha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah they just gotta present him right. Booking brilliant so far. Didn't get it at first I'll admit too hahahaha.


they actually foreshadowed this a long while ago , with Dean telling John that he can't hang anymore  so he runs off to do hollywood.

Hell I think it all started with his losses to AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "That's on me."


I bet it was you dirty old pervert


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah they just gotta present him right. Booking brilliant so far. Didn't get it at first I'll admit too hahahaha.



To be fair, the longer they hold off on it, the less and less dumb it eventually became. Having it not even happen this year, but tease for next year is probably the best thing they can do for the feud if you think about it. Basically removes the illusion that Cena's guaranteed a WM spot every year (even though he's still getting paid for this, but ignore that for a bit.)

My only problem with it at this point is Undertaker wrestling in general. Dude's gonna die.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Letting this stop you
> Your problem's you lack passion.



No amount of passion is gonna get me get it up for Deano's sloppy seconds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I want to lust up for Renne but I keep picturing her snorting coke off of Dean's flaccid dick.


This is disappointing


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena living the dream watching wm sans wife


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I bet it was you dirty old pervert



"I've showered with many large sweaty men, so I know what I'm talking about"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE still not letting cruiserweights cruiserweight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Cedric turned heel or something I'unno.
Too busy lookin' at those beautiful ads.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd's finally getting into this match.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE still not letting cruiserweights cruiserweight.



Yeah....
You'd think they'd let them cut loose for WM, but I guess they don't want them to upstage anyone or some dumb shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena MVP so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

It sounds like Cedric won?  I'm waiting for things to clear out before I return to my seat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

2-0 so far


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Yikes that's two predictions wrong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Well an emotional win for Cedric and both having a spot on the pre-show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Mustafa is main roster material anyway. Can be a decent underdog babyface.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"We're gonna try to get a word with John Cena."

What?! You guys, don't interview an audience member! What if he says fuck on live tv or something? Sponsors would go nuts!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Bet Vince spites aires and Neville makes Alexander and Ali highest paid performers of the night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Crowd's finally getting into this match.
> 
> Yeah....
> You'd think they'd let them cut loose for WM, but I guess they don't want them to upstage anyone or some dumb shit.



Upstage who? Card is stacked as shit with all kinds of built up feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "We're gonna try to get a word with John Cena."
> 
> What?! You guys, don't interview an audience member! What if he says fuck on live tv or something? Sponsors would go nuts!


Your sarcasm gimmick is on point today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "We're gonna try to get a word with John Cena."
> 
> What?! You guys, don't interview an audience member! What if he says fuck on live tv or something? Sponsors would go nuts!



They had to break the immersion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Kid Rock sucks. His song sucks. Whoever likes him sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

fuck it man, Cena's having a good time


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Upstage who? Card is stacked as shit with all kinds of built up feuds.



Who knows?
It's either that, or they legit think that too much flippy shit will actually confuse the audience.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Cena promos like an audience member. 

You're too good for current WWE John.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"I am here for the fandom of John Cena" -Renee

Honestly, it's the best thing we've seen all night so far, which says more that I'd like.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena collecting that easy paycheck.   Ziggler wondering how to become that guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they actually foreshadowed this a long while ago , with Dean telling John that he can't hang anymore  so he runs off to do hollywood.
> 
> Hell I think it all started with his losses to AJ



Hmm possibly. I guess Taker could be a natural choice that comes to mind if he's not going to stay long time. 



Shirker said:


> To be fair, the longer they hold off on it, the less and less dumb it eventually became. Having it not even happen this year, but tease for next year is probably the best thing they can do for the feud if you think about it. Basically removes the illusion that Cena's guaranteed a WM spot every year (even though he's still getting paid for this, but ignore that for a bit.)
> 
> My only problem with it at this point is Undertaker wrestling in general. Dude's gonna die.



Yeah I guess Taker can probably do something like a street fight without any bumps that are too serious. I wonder if they might just have a fight tonight since holding it another year will continue health issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Hope Taker no shows and Cena takes an absolute mad dump on him tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Males get the jobber entrance
>Females get actual entrances 

Histuraeee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

jesus Paige is a good heel or she's touchy about that cole comment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Awe, Paige looking legit sad after saying that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige's makeup 




PlacidSanity said:


> Awe, Paige looking legit sad after saying that.



Right? You gotta feel for her.​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Vagina cup match is a go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Males get the jobber entrance
> >Females get actual entrances
> 
> Histuraeee


BUT MAH WAMENZ MATCH IS FIRST ALL TIMEZ! NEXT WILL BE THE FIRST EVER WOMANZ HARDCORE MATCH!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Battle for the Ovum cup and Becky out to first.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vagina cup match is a go.



The winner shall receive the V!

...for Victory!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

so Becky Lynch only one that got an entrance


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Maybe Cena can film another movie to find out how many more things he can fit up his rectum.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Becky getting an entrance! 

...no tubemen. 
Damn budget cuts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

So the three of the Four Horsewomen getting separate entrances then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Maybe Cena can film another movie to find out how many more things he can fit up his rectum.



come on now, he's not even in a title match, be nice bro 

just stare at Paige


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige's makeup 




Dean Ambrose said:


> just stare at Paige



>Trying to turn Juice to stone
Who's the true mean one?​


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the three of the Four Horsewomen getting separate entrances then.


In b4 MMA girls come in and beat them up


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn all the women are glaring at Bailey.  Did I miss something while I was afk during entrances?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

be a star ladies


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> come on now, he's not even in a title match, be nice bro


As long as Cena is still relevant or on my screen, I won't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Well goodbye Carmie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Bayley sucks!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dana's right, that wasn't very nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> As long as Cena is still relevant or on my screen, I won't.


but he's only relevant for his feud with Takah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Becky better not be eliminated by these bitches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

So getting rid of the ones that can carry a match.   Making it watchable now.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Why paige look like a blowup doll? She get abused or something? i still can't get over how fake she lookin


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but he's only relevant for his feud with Takah


Exactly.

He's still relevant in fucking 2018.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOL Sonya is Paige's favorite


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Being trained by the Great Caca is something you don't want known.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Kairi looks like she has no idea what's going on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> Why paige look like a blowup doll? She get abused or something? i still can't get over how fake she lookin



yeah she seems off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Exactly.:Edu


that pure hatred 

anyways your waifu Paige is there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

This fake ass woman Nexus wannabe shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Kairi looks like she has no idea what's going on.


she's never been in a rumble , I don't blame her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Kairi eliminated during the commercial


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

This battle royal is a fucking mess.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Dakota Kai not working together with her sister Bayley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

BECKY ELIMINATED WTF IS THIS WRESTLECRAP WORTHY MATCH

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Uh oh someone's titty got hurt when they were thrown out  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

This entire match is gonna be the next botchamania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Man I'd do very bad things to Becky. Even God would go like "dafuq did I make? This is a mistake".

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

FUCK YOU PEYTON ROYCE YOU GIRAFFE LOOKING BITCH THAT'S WHAT YOU GET


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Collective Ass aside. This match is crap.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Should've just spent this entire match fapping to Becky instead of actually taking it seriously.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> BECKY ELIMINATED WTF IS THIS WRESTLECRAP WORTHY MATCH



Must've been booked by Mrs. Nose.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Cool, now the match can start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Bayley is a bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

This farce of a battle royal just to have these two remain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Female Khali was so green Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao that's another prediction wrong .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

This is even worse than Sumi Sakai winning the ROH title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Bayley sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol, Naomi not being eliminated and looking legit pissed as Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

did anyone pick Naomi?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Is it too nitpicky of me to have a problem with the overarching story of "Bayley and Sasha are retarded. They're also both faces I think??"

I mean, it's not like this match means shit, but still.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Why the fuck is Bayley afraid of Naomi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow trophy looks like a uterus good rib wwe. Good rib

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Female Khali was so green Jesus Christ.



lmao I think she was just standing at one point.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

That match should've stayed The Moolah Cup, because it set women's wrestling back just as much as Moolah pimping trainees.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Becky is better than whatever that was.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

the only solo title Kofi's held in  a long time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

That match sucked. Stop faking it Renee. This aint your bedroom.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck Bayley.  She's trash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

The Bayley/Sasha feud is based enitrely on the premise that all women are petty bitches that are too stupid to be adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao I think she was just standing at one point.



Khali taught her well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That match should've stayed The Moolah Cup, because it set women's wrestling back just as much as Moolah pimping trainees.



Fucking hell man.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That match sucked. Stop faking it Renee. This aint your bedroom.



And I'm the harsh one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Might as well let Bayley win. Reaction she got was better than Naomi lmao. Or Sasha.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao I think she was just standing at one point.



Pretty sure that's all you learn at Kali wrestling school

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That match sucked. Stop faking it Renee. This aint your bedroom.


damn never knew guys were as fucking petty as chicks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Might as well let Bayley win. Reaction she got was better than Naomi lmao. Or Sasha.



Steph probably glad this was put on the pre-show instead of the main card.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

cringiest line from the brock and roman feud is how Brock is Vince's boy. Like jesus fuck man, stop trying to make him relatable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Pretty sure that's all you learn at Kali wrestling school



She almost botched the NXT chant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Renee still faking it.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

I thought Ali vs Alexandar was gonna be more fire than that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cringiest line from the brock and roman feud is how Brock is Vince's boy. Like jesus fuck man, stop trying to make him relatable



The feud is basically how the irony is lost on Roman.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

All three of those matches earned their spots on the pre-show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I thought Ali vs Alexandar was gonna be more fire than that



Match probably got Vinced.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I see that fat guy from the "Fat Kid gets mad about the Royal Rumble" youtube video in the background behind Otunga.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The feud is basically how the irony is lost on Roman.


If it turns him heel then it's perfect


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

"How the crowd is going to react if Roman wins"    Look at the first WM meeting of Goldberg vs Brock for an example.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Roman more relateable than CM Punk was about being held down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

<Renee: What's gonna be the reaction if Roman wins the title? 
< Me:


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She almost botched the NXT chant.



Once again all you learn is standing. I give her credit Khali couldn't even talk I can only imagine his promo classes. If this broad can at least spell badly she must have been top of the class.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

If there's one RAW that should be live on the network it's the RAW after Mania. Stop sleeping Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, Naomi not being eliminated and looking legit pissed as Bayley.


So Bayley botched the finish or what?


----------



## Lord Trollbias -- Wrestlemania 34 (Apr 8, 2018)

WHO IN THE FUCK?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL FUCKING CROWD WITH THE WHO CHANTS!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Time to mute opening nationalist bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Murica bitch. 

We gots wallz and gunz.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"Who" chants for these two.
A little mean, but when you call them the future of music, at least some of the audience should've heard of them.

...nice voices though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

America

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Bryan is gonna make Owens tap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Murica bitch.
> 
> We gots wallz and gunz.


I gotta pretend I know the lyrics or they throwing my hispanic ass out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHO IN THE FUCK?



Budget cuts


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

MURICA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

This is Wrasslemania you guys


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Time to mute opening nationalist bullshit





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Murica bitch.
> 
> We gots wallz and gunz.



Normally I defend us, but fuck it, shitpost away.
It's been impossible for 2 years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Pyro?

PYRO?!?!?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

anybody got a stream yet?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Network momentarily crashed my pc


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Bonus points baby


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah wow. Didn't expect this one to start things off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow, so the IC belt to start the show off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Pyro?
> 
> PYRO?!?!?



Pyro


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice entramce for Seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Seth's contacts.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking like the night king


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Champion out in the middle? Da fuq? Guess we're getting the Demon?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Ice King Seth


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Demon king? Or Finn?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Hopefully I pass down them chicken nuggets during kid rock nonsense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

These attires are funky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> anybody got a stream yet?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz with Sand Village Headband


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz shedding his chickenshit persona.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Graffix.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz sending the Miztourage away. Such a graceful competitor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

"I got these fuckers." .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Game of thrones vs Naruto... Going for miz on this one


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

No miztourage


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

NO DEMON?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Boo No Demon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

what's with the crowd for Finn?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Night King Seth vs. Kazekage Miz vs. Grease Lightning Balor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

It's mania.  Should be Demon King.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what's with the crowd for Finn?



Balor club. x.x

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor gets a lame entrence cuz they wasted the budget on the stage and pyro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Finn is gay?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

No Demon King. Balor is such a fucking jobber.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Balor gets a lame entrence cuz they wasted the budget on the stage and pyro.


probably cheaper than Brock's salary though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Night King Seth vs. Kazekage Miz vs. Grease Lightning Balor


 pretty sure Balor is Rainbow bright

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

No flame pants. Seth is such a fucking jobber.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finn is gay?


Fucking real where this come from?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck entrance is Balor doing.   Didn't know they got Pink Floyd on board for the colors.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz wearing Daniel Bryan-style red tights.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"Demon King Balor isn't conducive to a good show" -Road Doog or something


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Picture going around of Fandango with what appears to be a boner lmao.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor such a CAW without his Demon King get up.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Everyone with cool shit and Finn is just gay AF

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor wearing fucking SJW LGBT awareness tights.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> Fucking real where this come from?



They had the New Orleans LGBTQ guys on the stage so I just assumed I 'unno.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Hokage Miz vs White Walker Rollins vs Rainbow Balor

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena looking too serious there.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Picture going around of Fandango with what appears to be a boner lmao.



Nah, that's just Fandango.
Pay it no mind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep Pyro costs about $30000 while Brock's contract is 12 million


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nah, that's just Fandango.
> Pay it no mind.



lmao.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor in extra bear daddy twink mode tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor in extra bear daddy twink mode tonight.



Tags: Threesome [3m], Humiliation, Pain-Play, ntr

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

My taco bell triple-melt burrito box is more over than this match atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Finn with those Dark Side of the Moon colors yet not reefer in had to get that all time high.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz with that main event offense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Still can't believe The Miz of all people had the figure-four passed down to him by Flair


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz has been MVP so far


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz has his own stylized moveset, while Balor and Rollins are both CAWs with the US indy moveset #2 setting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Finn with those Dark Side of the Moon colors yet not reefer in had to get that all time high.



That's okay, Seth got high enough with that frog splash, kripes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Psychology based on what a terrible botch artist Seth is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

got scared of that buckle bomb


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor unleashing a rainbow of kickass.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Did Corey just botch the numbers on Balor's finisher?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Bring Mizdow back to increase the Miztourage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Haha Seth Rollins trending on Twitter. Genius.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Balor no sold a superplex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope the crowd manages to stay this awake for most the night.
Or at least for some of the bigger matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

These marks falling for obvious nearfalls.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Balor no sold a superplex



Bryan Alverez is screaming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

hmm miz might just retain lol. 

where is rukia.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

SUZUKI IS AT WRESTLEMANIA

I REPEAT SUZUKI IS AT WRESTLEMANIA

THIS IS NOT A DRILL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Seth grazed Miz with that buckle bomb.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

What happened to Miz's ribs??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> hmm miz might just retain lol.
> 
> where is rukia.



Masturbating furiously at the thought.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

These fuckers have used like 10 Slingblades in this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

dat curbstomp


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Masturbating furiously at the thought.



Spoke too soon. I'm actually surprised the match ended.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Thought the curbstomp was banned.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SUZUKI IS AT WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> I REPEAT SUZUKI IS AT WRESTLEMANIA
> 
> THIS IS NOT A DRILL


R.I.P Everyone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Rollins wins huh? Not bad. Better than Balor IMO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmm, so Seth wins the title for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

What was Miz thinking sending the Miztourage away??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

damn thought Finn would get his first win at Mania


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought the curbstomp was banned.


It's just The stomp now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

These fuckers trying to sell this as a bigger WM moment for Seth than winning the world title.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought the curbstomp was banned.



They brought it back and changed the name.
No idea why for either of those things before you ask.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thought the curbstomp was banned.


Curbstomp is banned. "The Stomp" isn't.
See Corey sneakily slipping in that Blackout callout.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Mix going on Paternal leabe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Andre still da GOAT


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

I thought the matches would go fifty minutes. Only 30.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn only 1 person predicted Rollins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> It's just The stomp now.





Shirker said:


> They brought it back and changed the name.
> No idea why for either of those things before you ask.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Curbstomp is banned. "The Stomp" isn't.
> See Corey sneakily slipping in that Blackout callout.



So lelWWE. Gatcha.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

LMAO imagine if Carmella cashes in successfully.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka and Charlotte so damn low on the card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka vs Charlotte already? 

Carmella is gonna cash in.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmm one good thing from this is at least we won't have to see Seth and Reigns fight after WM. I think they might have to hold off on that for more than a bit .


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte isn't ready for Asuka


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Woman's battle royale set women's wrestling back so much, it knocked Asuka vs Charlotte down to the piss break match slot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Their RAW Triple Threat was better tbh but it was still a decent match.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Let's go Asuka.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO imagine if Carmella cashes in successfully.



I was talking to my sis about this.

Carmella knocks off a tired af Asuka to break the streak and becoming the "undeserving champion"
The heat.* The heat.*


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

What if Carmella swerved us and cashes on Alexa?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bruh. Taker aint that good looking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Champion comes out first


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Not a Charlotte fan... this is a good fucking entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruh. Taker aint that good looking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

That's Nose's entrance from Wrestlemania whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

One of those Legionnaires is going to be WWE Champion in about 8 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte ripping off the HHH king of kings entrance from 30.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck is this.  Getting the actual talent that can work early in the card so Steph and Ronda can have more match time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE is great at keeping Charlotte seem like a star


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

At least Deano gets a spot on the main card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

whelp now we know where the budget went into


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

So which Legionnaire is Gargano and which one is Almas?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> One of those Legionnaires is going to be WWE Champion in about 8 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't wink at me Charlotte. I want my dick to work in the morning.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Shit these graphics are crazy. They took it to another level.

EDIT: quality is meh actually. entrances are too fast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka gets shitty CGI.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Are those masks CGI?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE gets real-time CGI tech a decade after NFL.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So which Legionnaire is Gargano and which one is Almas?


Almas the one on the left and Gargano the one on the right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

swear to god it looks like Asuka's wearing a thong or panties only


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

That mask tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka with this 1990 CGI bootleg graphics on her entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao Dunn out after this .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> swear to god it looks like Asuka's wearing a thong or panties only


Asuka in a thong. My dick would explode.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

If this match doesn't end with Charlotte and Asuka kissing due to high sexual tension, it's bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Those Graphics were weird.

Charlotte looked amazing tho.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Kuya said:


> WWE is great at keeping Charlotte seem like a star


But she came out first


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte looking like she's ready to shoot one of those Brazzers Game of Thrones parody porn scenes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Those masks remind me of those 90's CGI shows like ReBoot and Beast Wars..

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

aska shitty cgi 
that's how you know she gonna win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka in a thong. My dick would explode.


Same 


The world isn't ready for that sexiness


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

These broads dont give a darn about your card placement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka looking flabby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Those masks remind me of those 90's CGI shows like ReBoot and Beast Wars..


good ole days ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

please my lords and ladies, may I have a feed?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena trying not to fall asleep.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka looking flabby



More cushion for the etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka dominant through the gate.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka in a thong. My dick would explode.


She was a Gravure Model soooo its out there buddy.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good ole days ?


Damn straight.

90's is the greatest decade ever.

Espically X-men TAS, Spiderman and Batman and Power Rangers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> She was a Gravure Model soooo its out there buddy.



Of course you would know this.....good man.....good man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka ready to kink.com Charlotte's arm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> please my lords and ladies, may I have a feed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Holy hell what a counter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Aight that was a cool counter


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"Like a venus fly trap"
:blu


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wtf is this crowd?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

damnnnn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka with dat Kyle O'Reilly triangle reversal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

pat pat said:


> wtf is this crowd?


The Acoustics arent good i think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> 90's is the greatest decade ever.
> 
> Espically X-men TAS, Spiderman and Batman and Power Rangers.


Indeed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

WTF is with this crowd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Get bumped.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

DAMNNNNNN


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> The Acoustics arent good i think



Mics are shit atm then, because they sounded way louder for the last match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte bleeding


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Not enough durnken eurotrash in the crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Why was this match on second? 

Also, fuck sakes Cena.  You had to pretend getting a tube shove up your ass please pretend you are interested in this match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

the slow mo actually made that look bad


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These fuckers trying to sell this as a bigger WM moment for Seth than winning the world title.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WTF is with this crowd


 THAT's some shitty crowd here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Close-ups of Charlotte and Asuka's cleavage. Goddamnit Dunn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

SHE HIT A C4?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka not slapping Charlotte and then kissing when Asuka grabbed a handful of her hair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Jesus these bumps.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why was this match on second?
> 
> Also, fuck sakes Cena.  You had to pretend getting a tube shove up your ass please pretend you are interested in this match.



He looked pretty uninterested during the preshow too lmaom


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

may god burn this shitty crowd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte barely selling her left arm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

better spear than Roman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Better spear than Roman


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

That spear.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

better spear than anything roman can do lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka lost what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

What???????????????????


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Shit I had a feeling! They're going with surprise endings tonight.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

OH MY GOODNESS


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

STREAK OVER?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow.  Did not see that coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Cool, Flair wins in a match that should have been later in the card.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

so Charlotte eats another huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Well that was fucking lame.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wut


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Charlotte eats another huh?



 Of course....just like how AJ will beat Nakamura


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wtf is that shitty ending 
no no


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh great. I've been joined by someone saying, "Wrestling is fake."

-____________-.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka Taps.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

I guess they're going to build up Flair/Rousey.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

this fight ends too soon
that's how aska loses?
god the main roster knows how to shit on things 
the girl spend her whole life building that fucking streak


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Man that wasn't even a fully cocked Figure Eight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Of course....just like how AJ will beat Nakamura


but AJ isn't as annoying as the Flairs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte does zero leg work and Asuka taps out.

Nice psychology, assholes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka is a joke. Go back to Japan, bitch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

So we finally gonna get Becky v. Charlotte now right?


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Mics are shit atm then, because they sounded way louder for the last match.


Yeah remember how loud it was for Mania XXX during Bryan's Run?


Lord Trollbias said:


> SHE HIT A C4?


I think so


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

pat pat said:


> this fight ends too soon
> that's how aska loses?



Yeah I think the triple threat match was less than thirty minutes.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wtf is that ending promo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte does zero leg work and Asuka taps out.
> 
> Nice psychology, assholes.



And Charlotte locked in the figure eight with one arm. Bullshit finish.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura better fucking win then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Match didn't end like Ultimate Surrender where the dominant woman forces the other woman to go down on her.

Negative five stars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

OH SHIT !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka cutting a shit-tier promo to further drive home how stupid this thing is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena with the quick swift berry.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank god the streak is over!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena taking the women's spotlight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

And then they pull this with Cena while Flair is backing to the back.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I guess they're going to build up Flair/Rousey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Vince confirmed not trusting Asians with title wins

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena didn't knock over Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Women's revolution 

But Cena's opponent showing up >>>>>>> your dumb hokey division

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Either let Roode go Heel or give it to Rusev.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Women's revolution
> 
> But Cena's opponent showing up >>>>>>> your dumb hokey division


Cena is bigger than WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Normie entrance for Roode.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Now here's your cure for insomnia. 
A Randy Orton match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

JUST AN ENTRANCE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rusev Day is super over


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

AIDAN IS RAPPING 

BARS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

RUSEV DAY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Remember gentle posters, Ziggler gave up this title to become jobber to the lowly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd not even singing along to Roode. This entrance don't even mean shit anymore.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man that wasn't even a fully cocked Figure Eight.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte does zero leg work and Asuka taps out.
> 
> Nice psychology, assholes.



Pretty much my problems with how that shit ended. you'd think the injured arm would play a factor in letting asuka escape the figure 8, especially since she did literally no work on her leg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd respect Rusev if he wasn't the one choosing Lana's outfits.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Holy fuck, Wrestlemania is on Rusev Day!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> AIDAN IS RAPPING:BURY
> 
> BARS:BURY



Rap God


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh looky, a Canadian playing an Indian coming out in left over Temple of Doom costumes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

FUNAKI!




Dean Ambrose said:


> but AJ isn't as annoying as the Flairs



SEXIST! WOMEN'S REVOLUTION!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

FUNAKI


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'd respect Rusev if he wasn't the one choosing Lana's outfits.


dammit man , who cares? He's the one tapping Lana
I'd choose her outfits if it meant I'd choose what sex position I could have with her


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Puffy nips got a main card spot. This fake sport is ded fam.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Jinder looking ready to carry my bags to my hotel room.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Will Orton come out to sperm this year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's the one tapping Lana



So is Xavier probably. What's your point?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

why do I feel like the first fight is gonna be everything we will have


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> FUNAKI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not sexist if it's true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Puffy nips got a main card spot. This fake sport is ded fam.



Is that any way to talk about a former WWE Champion?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So is Xavier probably. What's your point?



I'm saying sacrifices must be made


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Generic Orton doing a Generic Entrance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

yfw you realize Cena knew the next match would have Orton, so he ran up the ramp to take a piss break

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So is Xavier probably. What's your point?



Yeah, but X tags everyone, that's just a bullet the locker room takes nowadays.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Who's used more baby oil  Orton or Jinder?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rusev is so energetic to have a Mania match , it's too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Randy Boreton doing Randy Boreton things


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but X tags everyone, that's just a bullet the locker room takes nowadays.



No wonder Ronda walked funny during her debut.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jinder looking ready to carry my bags to my hotel room.


The Modern Day Valetraja


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

These guys in the four-way wrestling like they were told they have five minutes to get their shit in.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No wonder Ronda walked funny at her debut.



>Xavier inherited Batista's Haki
>Uses it to play vidja on his downtime

Dude's got it figured out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Xavier inherited Batista's Haki
> >Uses it to play vidja on his downtime
> 
> Dude's got it figured out.



Oh please. That's if Xavier didn't stretch Drax boy already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

why do I feel like the balor match is gonna be the most satisfying one....
because this one is boring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Heel Randy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

man Randy is putting me to sleep


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd so silent, all I hear are the thirsty soccer moms shouting for Randy to fuck them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

If Asuka/Charlotte had shitty psychology, what the shit do you call this WWE 2k18 simulation?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck off WWE


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

lol damnn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

jesus fucking christ WWE, being petty as fuck in having a shitty wrestler like Jinder win a title, instead of capitalizing on a  hot thing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck this shit Imma go play Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Vince must really hate Rusev for marrying Lana.  Having him lose like that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Great, Mahal wins and kills the crowd excitement at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

just kill me


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuckin' Rusev slapped his thigh on a missed kick.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE just picking nonsensical wins to spite the audience


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Jinder's nipples about to explode from his chest.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Takedown 3 >>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Foley sold to Joey Ryan's cock, he has no credibility anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Hopefully that's them getting shitty finishes out of their system.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh man.

Nakamura is definitely winning tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

oh shit Hunter and Steph's ego didn't put them in the main event


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Am I wrong? AM I WRONG!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Fashion Files can't even appear on the actual WM card.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

i hope Rousey shows some sex appeal in her wrestling attire


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I SEE WWE STILL KNOWS HOW TO CAPITALIZE ON HOT THINGS! GUYS REMEMBER FANDANGO'S SONG!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Am I wrong? AM I WRONG!?



I like every Burnout from 2 till Paradise. But Paradise got a new remastered recently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck, the crowd killed by Mahal's win now they're being punished more by having this match next.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

THE TRUE QUEEN.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

This mania has been average at best so far


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

why do I feel like Miz's match is gonna be the best? 
everything until now is just either weird or shit


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Mania kind of ruined for me. I was watching in peace but other people joined.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince must really hate Rusev for marrying Lana.  Having him lose like that.



>Marrying above level
>Getting self over
>Three times

He's just a chant, bruh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

I really wish I had studied for my exam tomorrow instead of watching that US title match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope Jason Jordan interferes in this match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nose playing a heel whilst wearing an NXT jacket. I am confuse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Mania kind of ruined for me. I was watching in peace but other people joined.


Can't you watch on a laptop or something?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Marrying above level
> >Getting self over
> >Three times
> 
> He's just a chant, bruh.



every night he goes.......'Satan, are you spiting me with this Rusev fellow because I lost to GOD in a feud?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

god please end this


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nose playing a heel whilst wearing an NXT jacket. I am confuse.



Trips is a shit heel.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Whats the over/under on trips entrance being longer than the match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like every Burnout from 2 till Paradise. But Paradise got a new remastered recently.


Yeah Paradise was the last one I enjoyed too. Might look into that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nose playing a heel whilst wearing an NXT jacket. I am confuse.


7D chess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

www trying to sell wrestling as tougher than mma looks so cringe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

oh look HHH's harem again


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't you watch on a laptop or something?



Tried but to keep details short, it didn't work .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't wait for Rousey to tapout to Steph in four seconds so Asuka losing isn't the stupidest thing that happened tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

There's your american badass you fluffy cunts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Whats the over/under on trips entrance being longer than the match?



The match will be long since Angle can barely go now and Trips is also old and Ronda is some how suppose to sell to Stephenie


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Also one of those female motorcycle riders will be Smackdown Women's Champion in 5 years.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

It's just last year's entrance again. 

Ah well, it's a cool entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Tried but to keep details short, it didn't work .


I'd say just focus on matches and try to ignore dumb comments


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Welp there went the American Badass entrance.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Nothing badass about riding a trike at 2 miles/hr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's just last year's entrance again.
> 
> Ah well, it's a cool entrance.



ghaddamn budget cuts


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also one of those female motorcycle riders will be Smackdown Women's Champion in 5 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao Steph just copying Hunter


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wow even trips entrance looks cheap 
damn this mania is something else


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

So..... 


Steph spits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Did Steph just Spit his load?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also one of those female motorcycle riders will  job to the current Smackdown Women's Champion in 5 years.


Fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd say just focus on matches and try to ignore dumb comments



Trying as best I can . You should hear the commentary on HHH's entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Trying as best I can . You should hear the commentary on HHH's entrance.


What is it ?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

He brought the gold medal!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

god the crowd is weak as fuck this year.

Too many families, not enough Euro trash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Man Angle too old and busted for this shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Joan Jett about to collect that royalty check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man Angle too old and busted for this shit.


He already had a match last year though


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Joan nett time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This fucking music

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What is it ?



"TIME TO PLAY THE GAME UGH" 
"Triple H is on steroids."
"Oh look he's going to spit."
"Oh shit did he hold all of that in his mouth."
"Oh that's the girl coming out. Oh shit."
"Oh my God. What kind of white girl music is that."
"oh she can't walk. What is she laughing at."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda looks ready for casting couch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda cannot keep the grin off her face.
I'm happy for her.

Hope this match doesn't suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

can't believe I am seing angle wrestling again in 2018 and with an MMA fighter at WM 
damn


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Why does she look "just happy to be here " ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

i would

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> "TIME TO PLAY THE GAME UGH"
> "Triple H is on steroids."
> "Oh look he's going to spit."
> "Oh shit did he hold all of that in his mouth."
> ...


They aren't wrong on the white girl music though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

THE TRUE QUEEN


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

This will be something alright


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They aren't wrong on the white girl music though



 .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Glad Ronda picked this attire. Fuck UFC culture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

damn casual as fuck crowds not cheering for Kurt 

Kurt is a goddamn SHIELD member you fools


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Steph and a newbie showing better psychology than the vag-cup battle royal contestants.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Last time these took consistent bumps?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Glad Ronda picked this attire. Fuck UFC culture.



Yeah, it looks nice. Sporty, but not... shitty like traditional UFC attire.
It's like, yeah I know that's the gimmick, but it's wrestling. Add some flair, dammit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

just let ronda shit on everyone , and let it go


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Earn that paycheck Kurt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it looks nice. Sporty, but not... shitty like traditional UFC attire.
> It's like, yeah I know that's the gimmick, but it's wrestling. Add some *flair*, dammit.


did you say Flair?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

So its going to be HHH and Stephanie double teaming Kurt until the Hot Tag to Ronda?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda actually acting. Good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Steph studies Vega and gets literally as much offense as her partner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Lol could hear HHH calling for the Spinebuster.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ronda actually acting. Good shit.


She has experience. See expendables and furious7


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wow rounda's acting is good?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ronda actually acting. Good shit.



Ronda's character in ring is pretty solid. Almost like a natural.
So just Keep the shitty scripts away from her and she's golden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Fight Kurt Fight! :WOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> See expendables and furious7



The fuck are you trying to punish me for?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

angle is slow god


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda's ok...........acting wise.........I guess


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Well there was the botch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

oh


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

"Come on bitch!"


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wow ronda


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Steph getting beat up. Fucking finally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

what the fuck was that move Ronda?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm attracted to Ronda Rousey now....
Gahdammit...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

steph's tittays want to pop out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

And the crowd erupts! .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm attracted to Ronda Rousey now....
> Gahdammit...


YOU TRAITOR!!! 

You were supposed to be the chosen one!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Rousey is actually somewhat decent in ring. Just don't let her talk.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

ronda got that attitude


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

>Steph getting offense in on Ronda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda selling. I'm impressed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Rousey selling for Stephanie is like Brock selling Ambrose's shitty offense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

THAT'S MALE ON FEMALE VIOLENCE


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao go kurt go!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

>Men getting offense in on Women
Excuse me...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Steph getting offense in on Ronda.



Hi. You must be new to wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Rousey selling for Stephanie is like Broke selling Ambrose's shitty offense.


or like Paige selling that she's still wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Told y'all nose was gonna hit Ronda.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rousey is actually somewhat decent in ring. Just don't let her talk.




a female Lesnar....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda looks legit frightening with that running eyeshadow.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hi. You must be new to wrestling.



No. This is just retarded.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I do not blame HHH....I too want to wrestle around with Rhonda

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Poor Hunter


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Ronda looks legit frightening with that running eyeshadow.



That ref must've mistook her for Taker.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Why Triple H react like that.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Rousey is doing great


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That ref must've mistook her for Taker.



a sexier Taker....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Miesha Tate couldn't block Ronda's armbar but Stephanie can.

BULLSHIT.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That ref must've mistook her for Taker.



So that's why Cena ran backstage. 
Someone needs to break the news to him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

HHH losing to just 1 angle slam!? HA!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

HHH and Angle aren't even the legal ones?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> a sexier Taker....



Sure.. Considering current Taker looks like a dried up tangerine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

wtf stéphanois vs ronda being better than hh vs angle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Break her ankle Kurt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda's timing


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Fight Ronda fight!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

In b4 Steph wins by pedigree


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Everyone's legal.
This match is a mess. 

But the good kind like Lesnar v Goldburg


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This attitude era booking is some good shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

HHH not lifting 120 lbs Ronda with one arm and powerbombing her.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

RONDA IS FUCKING FIRE

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

How is this match still going? How is it actually good when it has no right to be?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

This match....not half bad


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

who the hell is legal?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

They really are trying to get their money's worth out of Ronda.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> who the hell is legal?



Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOL STEPH'S NO CHANTS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Get Dana Bitch White off my screen.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> who the hell is legal?


Angle was legal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda looked great


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Rowdy Ronda Racoon Rousey


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lol Dana White the final villain.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

The fucking Shrek music ruins it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

BOW TO THE TRUE QUEEN BITCHES.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Well that was a fun watch.   Got the crowd to react after what happen in the last match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

FINE I GET IT DAMMIT!!! RONDA WASN'T AS SHIT AS I THOUGHT SHE WAS GONNA BE!!

FUCK YOU RONDA FOR GITTIN GUD!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Good shit. Can't wait for her to wrestle Charlotte, Asuka, etc..


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Rowdy Ronda Rousey
Rowdy Ronda Rousey
Rowdy Ronda Rousey

ffs, just say "Rousey" fuck, gahdammit, you're making it hard for the announcers for no fucking reason Vince for fuck's sake!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda not sitting on Steph's face.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Get Dana Bitch White off my screen.



HEY! Don't make him send Connor to your bus.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

That was not a good match.
But damn was it a fun one. Good psychology from all involved. Ronda was surprisingly not shit.

MotN so far... for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda really needs some more practical ring gear


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This Tag Match about to be fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Xavier's Afro


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh wow, I'm surprised they didn't give the crowd much more to relax from that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

two tag team titles left

Nia vs Bliss

AJ vs Naka

Daniel and Shane vs KO and Sami

Brock vs Roman

anything else?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The fucking Shrek music ruins it.


>Shrek Music


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Ronda looked great


For real she did. she definitely has more of a future here if she can keep putting on more matches like that


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

uGH WHAT WAS THAT THEME HE PLAYED....WAS IT THUNDERCATS!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

GG all the panties in the arena right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda needs a boob job.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Ronda really needs some more practical ring gear



No, keep it.
Clothes-constantly-riding-up Rousey is best Rousey.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> two tag team titles left
> 
> Nia vs Bliss
> 
> ...



Male Battle Royal already happen!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda needs a boob job.



FFS no.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> uGH WHAT WAS THAT THEME HE PLAYED....WAS IT THUNDERCATS!?



Green Ranger song to summon the Dragonzord.

90's kid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE straight up got disabled midget people to dress up as pancakes. LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda needs a boob job.



NO! HELL NO!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> Male Battle Royal already happen!?


yeah during the kickoff show


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> GG all the panties in the arena right now.



Gahdammit Xavier.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Green Ranger song to summon the Dragonzord.
> 
> 90's kid



Yeah fuck I fucking forgot! Thanks, it sounded so damn familiar to me but I forgot.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Usos looking clean


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm digging Harper's mask


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That was not a good match.
> But damn was it a fun one. Good psychology from all involved. Ronda was surprisingly not shit.
> 
> *MotN so far... for some reason.*


 nah bro not that far 



Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE straight up got disabled midget people to dress up as pancakes. LMAO


 I am shocked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bludgeon Bros out to work on Trump's wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah during the kickoff show



I missed all of that. Who won all pre shows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

All these cucks liking Ronda and her pancake titties

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> I missed all of that. Who won all pre shows?


Woken Matt won male battle royal

Naomi won female


and Cedric Alexander won cruiser weight title

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

They say Ronda gear is a tribute to pieper but to me it seems like a tribute to Ken Shamrock when he debuted as ref.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Steph's Tits were close to falling out soo many times in that match


Superman said:


> uGH WHAT WAS THAT THEME HE PLAYED....WAS IT THUNDERCATS!?


Dragonzord

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Woods is dead and he's not even in the match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these cucks liking Ronda and her pancake titties



Get back to your barley legal instagram thots cuh. proportionate bodies >>>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Woods is dead and he's not even in the match



Payback for spreadin' his children around like an orphanage.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Woken Matt won male battle royal
> 
> Naomi won female
> 
> ...



 Both for lack of better terms Battle royals on pre show....I am....disappoint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

It's okay. Xavier gonna threesome the bludgeon bros backstage. 

"Show me them hammer skillz boy" - Xavier 

ck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd completely dead lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

WAIT WHAT? Bludgeon brothers won the title?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I loved that match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

pat pat said:


> nah bro not that far



That so?
Which match did you prefer?
Asuka/Charlotte? CW Championship? 

--------
Meh match. Good squash but I don't come to WM for squashes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn. Dudes straight up dominated. Gonna need AOP up in the bish.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok, Borderland Brothers for the win.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Squash Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Dudes straight up dominated. Gonna need AOP up in the bish.


Luke finally held a title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao I think he said, "New Day has just completely descended upon the Smackdown division." .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

WTF, that's it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Luke finally held a title


He's been Intercontinental Champion though?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Meh match. Good squash but I don't come to WM for squashes.



 you did for Daniel Bryans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WAIT WHAT? Bludgeon brothers won the title?


Only result that made sense really.

I would've preferred the Usos retained, but then that would've made BB's involvement entirely pointless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena missing Wrestlemania by spending 80% of the show in the bathroom. smh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> you did for Daniel Bryans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Match outcome makes sense I think. They need it the most.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Only result that made sense really.
> 
> I would've preferred the Usos retained, but then that would've made BB's involvement entirely pointless.


2B going to run riot for a bit then AOP callup sometime to set up for a Summerlsam match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's been Intercontinental Champion though?


He did? When?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

So much for just sitting in the crowd like the fans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena vs. Taker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He did? When?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn. Dudes straight up dominated. Gonna need AOP up in the bish.


Ayyyy, that's wassup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Only result that made sense really.
> 
> I would've preferred the Usos retained, but then that would've made BB's involvement entirely pointless.


I just didn't think they'd get the title at all 

nice to see the BB get some push


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks dude I didn't know he had


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena got ribbed lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2B going to run riot for a bit then AOP callup sometime to set up for a Summerlsam match?



Money


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> FINE I GET IT DAMMIT!!! RONDA WASN'T AS SHIT AS I THOUGHT SHE WAS GONNA BE!!
> 
> FUCK YOU RONDA FOR GITTIN GUD!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias about die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOL THAT HEAL HEAT FOR TROLLING!


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias is GOAT


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias > current Taker anyway.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

perfect way to use Elias, jesus christ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Grade A Trolling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias gonna get sodomized with that guitar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Did Elias just call Cena a cuck?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lmao this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Y2J show up?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias the GOAT


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Amazing segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Welp Cena got his time in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena so mad at Elias, he runs up to him and hits a shoulderblock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

So Taker straight up no showed.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh shitttt lmaooooo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Minoru Suzuki not running out and chucking a guardrail at Cena right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shitty CGI


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

What?!?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

well fuck we didn't get biker taker


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena needed to put on the clothes and become the Undertaker.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

HEY GUYS

THE 5th CENA/TAKER dream match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Should've been Biker Taker g


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena shit his pants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

So much for Reigns's greatest accomplishment being retiring Taker.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Elias be like, "Why did your dead ass come sooner."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> THE 5th CENA/TAKER dream match.



you mean the one 5 years to late!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> THE 5th CENA/TAKER dream match.


for most , Biker Taker doesn't count nor does Raw or Smackdown


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So much for Reigns's greatest accomplishment being retiring Taker.



Taker is like Orochimaru. He'll never retire/die. kukukukukuku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker's walk is gonna take 10 billion years to finish


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So much for Reigns's greatest accomplishment being retiring Taker.



Reigns kayfabe can't do anything fucking right.

Lesnar to have one fight in UFC and then sign a contract for 5 more fucking years in WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

This match gonna be ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

John you dead boiiii.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker tells cena nope, walks out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

They shaved precious minutes from Asuka/Charlotte for this lame ass horsedickery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Taker's walk is gonna take 10 billion years to finish



aaawwww....the new classic Taker....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Taker's walk is gonna take 10 billion years to finish



This is why Wrestlemania is five hours long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This match gonna be ass.



Why you stating the obvious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So much for Reigns's greatest accomplishment being retiring Taker.



That match was for the ownership rights to The Yard.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> you mean the one 5 years to late!?!?!?!



The very same.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena not bringing back 1991 zombie Taker or 1995 Phantom of the Opera Taker.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2018)

what drug did they give to taker? 
he literally looks young

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

He's got hair!!


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

This matchup 5 years too late for me but I wouldn't b surprised if they put on a good showing. i need reigns/lesnar asap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope after all this, Taker just walks away for a countout loss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Cena acting scared

Fuck you John you fabulous asshole


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I bet Taker is already gassed....


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena the only one safe enough to work with old man taker


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker can't flip.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn Taker actually looks like he could be bothered this year


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Old Man running the ropes


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Electricity in the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

When Taker wins, Michelle McCool needs to run down and sit on Cena's face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This dude can still do old school.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Dat sage boot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Taker can't flip.



 Tis a sad reality indeed.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker on Limitless pill


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

"He looks healthy"
So WWE implying Reigns beat a washed up Taker and not the genuine 100% Taker.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

...what....the....fuck!!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

What?????????????????????


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker: "Now never call me again"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Squashhhhh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

John's on a 11 match losing streak


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Well all that build up for this quickie.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

John with that quick L .


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena got squashed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker using rinnengan to bring himself back to life after being an edo tensei the last five years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

THE ENTRANCE AND PREVIOUS SEGMENT WERE LONGER THEN THIS MATCH!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Goldberg 2.0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Taker: "Now never call me again"


That's fine , Cena did the job and Taker increased his win percentage


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck John Cena - Fans
Agreed - WWE


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

So is this squash on cena a bigger squash than what Brock did to Cena?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Squashmania running wild.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

If WWE were smart they'd have had Taker tell Cena to fuck off then have him fight Elias instead.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Now go back to do shitty movies with that joke thief Amy Schirmer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So is this squash on cena a bigger squash than what Brock did to Cena?



YES! BECAUSE THIS DUDE IS 50 SOMETHING YEARS OLD!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Now Roman can retire Taker forreal.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Let Taker rest in peace


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So is this squash on cena a bigger squash than what Brock did to Cena?



Uhh yeah? At least with Brock he looked legit banged up. Here he lost to 3 soft bumps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Goldberg 2.0


ah come on at least it was nice and clean and Taker looked better than before 

let's appreciate this man loves the business even at his age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Uhh yeah? At least with Brock he looked legit banged up. Here he lost to 3 soft bumps.



 The TenderTaker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena got squashed


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

The Iron Sheik hahahah

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Taker blown the fuck up, can barely walk to the back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Man what a weird angle this has been. Top WWE star feels disillusioned about his place in the company. Starts insulting and calling out a retired old man to face him at Wrestlemania and validate him. Old man shows up at the last possible moment and beats him up real easy. The… end?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm fucking weak 

i know for a fact a jobber like ambrose would've had a longer running than john


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I always go crazy for the fist in the air. I'm such a fucking mark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taker blown the fuck up, can barely walk to the back.



Fucking Goldberg again. Let's hope he doesn't have topless son he'll flaunt around. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Man what a weird angle this has been. Top WWE star feels disillusioned about his place in the company. Starts insulting and calling out a retired old man to face him at Wrestlemania and validate him. Old man shows up at the last possible moment and beats him up real easy. The… end?



>Vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Eh, whatever. Fans got what they wanted, Taker doesn't look as dead as usual, Cena looked like he had a good time. No complaints out of me, but hopefully now we can get back to real stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> I'm fucking weak
> 
> i know for a fact a jobber like ambrose would've had a longer running than john



Deano would've coked up John and ended the match in a no-contest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Cena got squashed! Wtf!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Eh, whatever. Fans got what they wanted, Taker doesn't look as dead as usual, Cena looked like he had a good time. No complaints out of me, but hopefully now we can get back to real stuff



But Cena is still an active-ish wrestler. He should've killed the oldman and turned heel. SMH, Vince such a pussy post-Ruthless Aggression.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Cougar Ivory still got them Hall of Fame undergarments on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

weak pops for the Dudleyz


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cougar Ivory still got them Hall of Fame undergarments on?


Still waiting for Dwayne Johnson to give her some penis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Cena got squashed! Wtf!



A dawn of a new era with this new up and comer the Undertaker



Raiden said:


> Ouch.



They don't....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh hey MiserableBerg

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

that was pretty badass actually Goldie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Ivory is here. Hide the young men.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Goldberg trying out for a part in a Green Lantern flick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ouch.


but that's not it. The storyline is that Cena's washed up and he can't hang anymore.

The build up to a potential retirement for Cena or his HOF induction


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ivory is here. Hide the young men.


I won't hide dammit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Second half of Mania better be good. Mania hasn't been bad per say but its been underwhelming AF. Shit got me feeling deflated so far. Only IC Match, Mixed Tag and SD Women's would I say were pumping. Didn't see the pre-show except for the Women's Rumble and that was cancer.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> A dawn of a new era with this new up and comer the Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> They don't....


I'm looking forward to what this undertaker can do


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I won't hide dammit


She'd still skip you tho

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's not it. The storyline is that Cena's washed up and he can't hang anymore.
> 
> The build up to a potential retirement for Cena or his HOF induction



Bill Simmons is a ignorant dumbass with a cold take. What else is new.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 8, 2018)

Bryan and McMahon better win this.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ivory is here. Hide the young men.



They might not be able to hide. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> but that's not it. The storyline is that Cena's washed up and he can't hang anymore.
> 
> The build up to a potential retirement for Cena or his HOF induction



That's going to be _CRAZY_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But Cena is still an active-ish wrestler. He should've killed the oldman and turned heel. SMH, Vince such a pussy post-Ruthless Aggression.



Heel Cena and Romain Lettuce facing off to see who truly deserves the title of retiring OlderTaker. 
Alas, twas not to be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

When the newbie took a shit on a match between your two most important wrestler in the last decade.

Sorry but that Taker/Cena "match" was embarrassing. Taker needs to split. Cena needs to turn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I won't hide dammit



He said young men.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE still trying to act like Shane is the good guy in this shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She'd still skip you tho


Well if that didn't bury any self confidence 


good burn though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

HHH and Steph got what was coming to them, will Shane follow suit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ivory is here. Hide the young men.


Where's Xavier when you need him?!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

What's left women's title and the two brand championships?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm looking forward to what this undertaker can do



He still can't do shit. He was already gassed. One more minute and he'd be the same Taker we saw the last 3-4 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Everyone ready for Shane to turn on Daniel Bryan and join Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn for Authority 2.0?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Where's Xavier when you need him?!



She'd kill Xavier tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone ready for Shane to turn on Daniel Bryan and join Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn for Authority 2.0?


Nah. Gonna be a Knee Plus intercepting a Coast to Coast mid-air


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone ready for Shane to turn on Daniel Bryan and join Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn for Authority 2.0?



Fuck you 2: The fuckening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn I kind of feel bad about this.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> What's left women's title and the two brand championships?


Strowman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane sidelined with diverticulitis so he can no-sell it and prove he's better than Brock.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She'd kill Xavier tho



At least they'd both be distracted for long enough for the others to get away


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

DB is back


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

THE D IS BACK.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Go get 'em, Bryan


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

That pop


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

D-Bry so so over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

This chant is so over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd finally up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

You can't fucking turn DB goddammit

He's too over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Sami and KO SO SO SMART


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

STILL OVER AS FUCK.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Why is Vanguard 1 part of Bryan's entrance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Smart villains. 

No wonder they call wrestling fake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane's kids are aware of the kayfabe this time.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Roman "I wish I was this over"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Already with the soap opera. This is why wrestling is great boys.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd is fired the fuck up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

The Daniel Bryan chant is over, not Daniel Bryan

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Roman "I wish I was this over"



But he is.
After all. He gets the loudest Reactions™


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Ronda's punches looked better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane-o dominating Zayn and Owens.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane throws the worst punches ever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Well Shane going it alone.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

KO kicking Shane right in the hernia.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

I get the point of this booking, but man, it makes it seem like Bryan has glass bones and paper skin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane's sage mode too OP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

whelp crowd died


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

"Money aint gonna save you now" -  Owens

Since when is Owens a gangbanger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Steen mocking Shane's theme song


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane getting his ass beat is so so so cathartic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Daniel Bryan just needs a shot of whatever taker had


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Shane has a minor comeback. Crowd gives zero shits.
They're not interested in anything but one dude in this match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Zayn sitting up a bit so Shane-o can reach him

Zayn should be a shoe-in for a future HoF spot right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

dammit tag in DB


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Fly GOAT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck me I missed this shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

"All 270 lbs of Kevin Owens"

Corey meant 370, right?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck you for that, Bryan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

YES GO DANIEL!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't tell if he actually hurt his head there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "All 270 lbs of Kevin Owens"
> 
> Corey meant 370, right?


Could be 470?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck you for that, Bryan.



Right? What a piece of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Can't tell if he actually hurt his head there.



Nah, he was just being an asshole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

I wish Vince would outlaw missle drop kicks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This dude Bryan eating finishers like nobody's business


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I wish Vince would outlaw missle drop kicks



And powerbombs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

BD eating those finishers and kicking out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

If this friend does a diving headbutt...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bryan is gonna pull a shawn and gonna grab his neck every time he could.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

YES DB WON!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Wow, so Sami and KO are still fired.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Owens and Sami to raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

So what now for KO and Zayn. Don't really want them on RAW where they'd just be wasted again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Sami and KO are still fired.



Raw.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

DB is back.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Crazy bastard wrestling with his wedding band


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Poor shane 
You're too old for this you idiot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So what now for KO and Zayn. Don't really want them on RAW where they'd just be wasted again.


well they need tag teams over there, plus Roman needs new heels to face


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Bree's looking good these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

motherfuckers keep telling me DB isn't Austin or Rock over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

OVER
V
E
R


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Raw.



Yeah, but who does SD get in return though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Brie didn't run down and sit on Sami's face

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

Make Bryan the face of the company and groom Gargano/Ricochet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh Jesus Pennywise.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige's makeup

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige... what happened?!

Unrecognizable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, but who does SD get in return though.


The Miz and Seth Rollins?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, but who does SD get in return though.


Balor club


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Paige's makeup


It's ...not.........that..........bad?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Paige... what happened?!



Del Rio happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Paige... what happened?!
> 
> Unrecognizable.



Collagen injections in lips and that squinty eye shit motherfuckers get when they are hooked on hydrocodone/oxycodones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm not sorry.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Nah DB still needs to work, not over yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

It's nice we're seeing a teaser clip of Paige's film but I'm still waiting for that goddamn trailer for that shark flick.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Del Rio happened.


At least she broke up with that wetback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's ...not.........that..........bad?



She looks like she's melting and being inflated at the same time.

Red doesn't do her justice and she looks like she's not getting any sleep in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Paige looks drunk as Stone Cold and Debra after drunk Stone Cold got done with her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Nah DB still needs to work, *not over yet*


Miss me with that shit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

So Nia didn't have a match until Alexa made those comments? So she literally got the match because Bliss was mean to her?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> She looks like she's melting and being inflated at the same time.
> 
> Red doesn't do her justice and she looks like she's not getting any sleep in general.


Yeah I've seen that pale skin girls wear light pink or some other type of lipstick cause red looks really fucking bad on them 

I just don't feel like making fun of Paige cause ole girl had Michael Cole remind her that she can't wrestle anymore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

So Mickie pulling double duty tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige looks drunk as Stone Cold and Debra after drunk Stone Cold got done with her.



Fuck, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> Nah DB still needs to work, not over yet


He's had those pops for the past three years, more so than any active wrestler.

His Yes got used by everyone in US.

Brah you've been out of the loop for a while but DB is mega over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Time to fap to this SBBW x smoll girl fetish porn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I've seen that pale skin girls wear light pink or some other type of lipstick cause red looks really fucking bad on them
> 
> I just don't feel like making fun of Paige cause ole girl had *Michael Cole remind her that she can't wrestle anymore*



Yeah, that was very painful to watch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

What is this entrance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

So Mickie and Alexa are banging right? I'm gonna pretend they're banging.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Mickie is looking so good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, that was very painful to watch.


Cole probably didn't like it either, fucking Vince being Vince again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir -- Ghost stahp (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia sitting on Alexa's face plz.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I've seen that pale skin girls wear light pink or some other type of lipstick cause red looks really fucking bad on them
> 
> I just don't feel like making fun of Paige cause ole girl had Michael Cole remind her that she can't wrestle anymore



True.
tbf, I'm not so much making fun of her as I am the cake on her face. Being overly done up has always been a bad look and I don't know why people do it. One of the reason the Knockouts always looked like shit to me. The look of a 2 dollar slut in a 20 dollar handbag. Such a waste.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia Jax's theme finally fits now that she's a Face. Its too upbeat for a Monster Heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

That BBW get up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Nia didn't have a match until Alexa made those comments? So she literally got the match because Bliss was mean to her?


Angle is a terrible general manager.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nia sitting on Alexa's face plz.



It's our only hope at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> True.
> tbf, I'm not so much making fun of her as I am the cake on her face. Being overly done up has always been a bad look and I don't know why people do it. One of the reason the Knockouts always looked like shit to me. The look of a 2 dollar slut in a 20 dollar handbag. Such a waste.


Yeah she needs to get some make up people to help her out or the other girls.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Angle is a terrible general manager.


Regal, and sometimes Bryan, are the only good ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Mickie taking a shit ton of bumps


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Alexa stealing Bad News Barrett's podium


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2018)

been a long night


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Why doesn't Alexa just take the count-out loss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa stealing Bad News Barrett's podium


I miss Wade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia gonna bust out the strap-on any minute now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

GODDAMN FUCK MICKIE 

Okay, got no time for wrestling atm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOL that sequence was lulzy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why doesn't Alexa just take the count-out loss?



Heels are stupid?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm surprised this match is sorta buzzing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ouch she landed on her legs. tf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

All these bitches in dominatrix fetish gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Heels are stupid?


whelp she was gonna do it but Nia got smart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm surprised this match is sorta buzzing.


the brutal comments got fans wanting a pay off . 

I sorta do as well


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This should be a squash. Just have Nia end it so we can get to Braun and the Title Matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

oh shit corey


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll squash Lexi

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Regal, and sometimes Bryan, are the only good ones.


Bryan lost a lot of credibility with me when he apologized to Shane last week.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

mfw Alexa's mom is even hotter than Alexa :blu

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This should be a squash. Just have Nia end it so we can get to Braun and the Title Matches.



Oh shit I totally forgot about that match .


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Bliss got a shitton better in the rimg, in a very short period of time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

PLEASE END THIS MATCH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Alexa's mom is even hotter than Alexa :blu


that can't be real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

ALABAMA SLAM?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Alexa's mom is even hotter than Alexa :blu



Fuck people with good genes.
 Makes life harder for motherfuckers like me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

oh shit  Bliss is dead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Alexa ded.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm so mad jax didn't sit on bliss. the setup was perfect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Twisted Bliss off the top meaning anything after Sasha buried it in Elimination Chamber

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck people with good genes.
> Makes life harder for motherfuckers like me.


I know how you feel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that can't be real


Nah. She's fucking with us. That's gotta be her sister.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. She's fucking with us. That's gotta be her sister.


What if that's her mom and her sister is just as hot?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia not making Alexa eat the booty


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that can't be real


She much have been 7 years old when she had Alexa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

congrats Nia 

a good payoff and she finally gets to hold the belt after being constantly ganged up on to eliminate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Bliss got a shitton better in the rimg, in a very short period of time



Agreed. Takes two to tango, too. Nia worked pretty solidly with her.
Guess it helps that they're close, but it was a surprisingly well done match with a little more heat than I expected.

Twas okay.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Dis is some bullshit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Tag Match, WWE Title and Paul Heyman need to save this show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> She much have been 7 years old when she had Alexa.



Yeah cause Alexa looks older than her 'supposed' mom 

it's driving me insane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Congrats on Jax winning.  Like how Bliss pretty much used every trick in the book in attempt to get the win.   So rematch tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

A Nia Jax era on Raw is to be dreaded.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE TITLE ISN'T MAIN EVENT FUCK OFF. RUMBLE WINNER MAIN EVENTS. THAT'S THE RULE YOU BASTARDS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tag Match, WWE Title and Paul Heyman need to save this show



Huh? Bryan, Ronda, and Asuka/Charlotte were tight regardless of the questionable booking.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats on Jax winning.  Like how Bliss pretty much used every trick in the book in attempt to get the win.   So rematch tomorrow.


no they shouldn't go to that well again.

We shouldn't see Alexa for several weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

"I loved you!!!"

No revenge hate sex.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ vs Naka is on boys 


the real main event begins now


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

WTF Braun's Match is after this?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huh? Bryan, Ronda, and Asuka/Charlotte were tight regardless of the questionable booking.


Everything has been fine.

US title is the only thing I didn't enjoy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

GOAT entrance incoming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE TITLE ISN'T MAIN EVENT FUCK OFF. RUMBLE WINNER MAIN EVENTS. THAT'S THE RULE YOU BASTARDS.


Vince: BROCK VS ROMAN IS THE MAIN EVENT CAUSE EVERYONE WANTS IT !


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ/Naka II
 LET'S GET IT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> WTF Braun's Match is after this?



Piss break match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> WTF Braun's Match is after this?


Hopefully that means Big Show isn't his surprise partner.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Match of the night coming up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE TITLE ISN'T MAIN EVENT FUCK OFF. RUMBLE WINNER MAIN EVENTS. THAT'S THE RULE YOU BASTARDS.



Why are you acting surprised tho?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir -- Ghost being a dumb hoe (Apr 8, 2018)

Time for a piss break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "I loved you!!!"
> 
> No revenge hate sex.



I don't think Buddy Murphy can take being cucked again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Nia is going to sit on Alexa's face next time.  Don't worry.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Huh? Bryan, Ronda, and Asuka/Charlotte were tight regardless of the questionable booking.


I mean yeah. But its still been a pretty underwhelming Mania on the whole especially with the hype of "best card in years."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Time for a piss break.


Lel Khris going off on you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

They uglified Nakamura's song with that fucking guitar

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura doing DA ROBOT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

damn this tight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean yeah. But its still been a pretty underwhelming Mania on the whole especially with the hype of "best card in years."


I don't know man. Last years and the year before were weak and let's not forget the horrible years of the late 20s 

this is a solid WM


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Not a violin, but good gahdamn, I will take it.
Those drums.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Nakamura doing DA ROBOT.



Za Roboto*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are you acting surprised tho?


Because why not?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Based on some surprise wins tonight, I think there is a good chance Naka loses here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know man. Last years and the year before were weak and let's not forget the horrible years of the late 20s
> 
> this is a solid WM


Its solid but I was expecting a top class Mania. Card was hype. TakeOver was hype and its just that so far...solid. Better than the past couple of Manias yeah but I was expecting this to be up there with the best.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know man. Last years and the year before were weak and let's not forget the horrible years of the late 20s
> 
> this is a solid WM



Solid's a lil strong, but it's definitely been pretty inoffensive. Other than Asuka tapping which is... dumb, but who cares....

Still, an okay WM is better than "mostly boring when it isn't busy being a dumpsterfire"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Now the question is will this be WWE AJ vs Naka potential or NJPW AJ vs Naka potential


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Shinsuke with the GOAT entrance

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its solid but I was expecting a top class Mania. Card was hype. TakeOver was hype and its just that so far...solid. Better than the past couple of Manias yeah but I was expecting this to be up there with the best.


Takeover was too hype that you felt like your expectations were gonna be met back to back. At the end of the day Vince is still mr. play it safe so you're not gonna get the mega hype like you would at NXT. I'm taking this Mania as what it is even though of course with a more open playbook it could be amazing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura's entrance has zero Japanese strippers pole dancings. 

Minus two stars for this match already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Moment of truth, @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't wait until this cumshits on Taker/Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Moment of truth, @Dean Ambrose


How so ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Can't wait to say Jinder had a better match with AJ

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

story time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ not having DMX rap his theme to the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its solid but I was expecting a top class Mania. Card was hype. TakeOver was hype and its just that so far...solid. Better than the past couple of Manias yeah but I was expecting this to be up there with the best.


They are saving the good stuff for the Raw after Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura wearing pants made from a onesie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Listen to all these marks that worked themselves into a shoot for a three star match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ not having DMX rap his theme to the ring.



Isn't he currently serving a prison sentence for tax evasion.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

This is reminding me of Angle/HBK from WM21.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How so ?



Will the match be good?
Or will it be Good™?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Looking back at the past matches, we had only one title retained right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't he currently serving a prison sentence for tax evasion.



That's every rapper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ slapping Nakamura after he tried to motorboat him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking back at the past matches, we had only one title retained right?


Yep. With Roman winning his, and possible Braun winning his match...................oh lord Vince hating Asians might strike again


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Naka already bleeding.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura's gold belt distracting af.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's had those pops for the past three years, more so than any active wrestler.
> 
> His Yes got used by everyone in US.
> 
> Brah you've been out of the loop for a while but DB is mega over



I mean I was being sarcastic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lew said:


> I mean I was being sarcastic


It's hard to read sarcasm without.......


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

That was a textbook gutbuster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I feel like I'm not doing so hot prediction wise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

44 points.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Brawns partner is Jason Jordan

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn crowd is kind of asleep lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm beating the shit out of @WhatADrag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn crowd is kind of asleep lmao.



Crowd realizing Ghost was right about this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn crowd is kind of asleep lmao.



>WM only sold out after Bryan announced coming out of retirement
>Bryan match concluded a few minutes ago
>yfw the realization hits

Good luck Roman...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This limb psychology.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck this near fall.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm gassed out from wrestling too to be honest 

so many matches tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >WM only sold out after Bryan announced coming out of retirement
> >Bryan match concluded a few minutes ago
> >yfw the realization hits
> 
> Good luck Roman...


so if you're WWE , and Daniel is about to leave, do you offer him to repush him as champ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura killed the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Good sequence there.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so if you're WWE , and Daniel is about to leave, do you offer him to repush him as champ?



I can offer to push his chant, but he himself's too unmarketable, so that's as far as I'd go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

DAT KNEE TO AJ'S NECK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL VINCE HATES ASIANS CONFIRMED!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

WHAT A COUNTER. P1 is Number 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Hmm, so AJ retains.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ vs Daniel Bryan for title at summerslam confirmed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I told ya @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah suspected this would happen based on the booking earlier in the night. They trolling because everyone said the outcomes were obvious.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

AJ Naka great match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Fuck the Royal Rumble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

THIS is why you have 2 finishers lads. If 1 doesn't work the other will.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Well it was a very good match. Disappointing Result tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> I told ya @Dean Ambrose


they had build it up for Naka to win. 

It only proves Vince doesn't trust those bastards from Japan


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

VINCE STILL HATES ASIANS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

These Pearl Harbor bombing Noodles can't draw - Vince

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Aj & Naka at WM.
Congrats guys, you earned it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

OH SHIT NAKA TURNED!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Naka heel turn wtf and getting yes chants


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

This might be the best thing honestly. Let AJ continue solid and much deserved run, and then let someone else get a chance.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

NAKA HEEL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh shit. Heel Naka.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Heel naka!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Three star match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ability to promote the company is more important than ever to wwe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

HEEL TURN BITCHES


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Ruthless Shinsuke time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Aggressive Naka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Honestly if you have AJ win this is how you do it. Turning Naka Heel to prolong the feud is a smart move.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Naka/Bryan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

These head shots. Good God.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Three star match.


To be honest.  That's what it was.  I actually preferred Nia/Alexa.  That match told a great story.

This was just kind of a match.  Could have taken place on a random Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Naka evilly taunting AJ in Japanese is good shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nakamura cutting heel promos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Please a Yakuza gimmick. Please.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

this wm decided to amp up it's game of turns here


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2018)

Heel Naka I guess, I'll accept that


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

HOLY SHIT HEEL TURN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm woken now 

and it's not due to Matt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope AJ calls Nakamura a dirty gook.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Interesting heel turn. 

So I'm taking it the Braun/Bar match will be a short squash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

>Women's Revolution

WWE Jeddah: No Sahib

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

CHAOS Nakamura baby


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

How fucked are everyone's predictions?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope AJ calls Nakamura a dirty gook.



The Oriental Community?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Why are the showing the Ovum cup.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Soooo


Brown's partner is.....?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bathroom break


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Why are The Bar coming out like this? Aren't they Heels?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How fucked are everyone's predictions?


too scared to check


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lol these jackasses .



Shirker said:


> >WM only sold out after Bryan announced coming out of retirement
> >Bryan match concluded a few minutes ago
> >yfw the realization hits
> 
> Good luck Roman...



Right. I think we're in for some kind of weird ending .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

"Well if this is what we're doing, someone get me a hurricane!" -Graves

...please tell me a "Hurricane" is a drink...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Braun's partner not being Ellsworth would be a mistake.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

I had a feeling it was going to be a clusterfuck night.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Well if this is what we're doing, someone get me a hurricane!" -Graves
> 
> ...please tell me a "Hurricane" is a drink...


It is, and a delicious one at that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Well if this is what we're doing, someone get me a hurricane!" -Graves
> 
> ...please tell me a "Hurricane" is a drink...


No it's THE HURRICANE! 

The one who's 1-0 against the Rock


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The Oriental Community?!


AJ is a Christian from the South so......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Is the guy with the crown King Ross from WhatCulture?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

50 man rumble


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

alright these guys are definitely losing these belts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

In b4 Daniel Bryan


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm tired, only staying up to find out Stromans partner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Braun's partner is the Invisible Man for Joey Janela's show!?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Suzuki?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Isn't that against company policy to pick from the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2018)

I’m so fucking drukn and m nlt gna watch this shit show


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA STROWMAN


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

that kid is probably shocked to shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh look it's Rukia 


GOOD LUCK RUKIA!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

That kid's gonna say fuck on live tv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh look it's Rukia
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK RUKIA!!


dead


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia is a little child?  I knew it xD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

oh god what are they doing to Braun


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

>Braun not flipping over the float

YOU HAD ONE JOB


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This goddamn company


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

Did you just assume that person's gender?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia and Braun are an unstoppable team.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Again the fuck.   And that's a boy.  I thought it was a female.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd savage as fuck


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lol that poor kid looks nervous as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol that poor kid looks nervous as hell.



Rukia is a good actor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Poor kid is about to shit himself.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Nick gonna get tagged in and stiff the fuck out of Cesaro.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Braun making that little girls night how sweet


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Haha isn't this some shit TNA or WCW would do .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

If only Cena stayed in his seat, he could've been chosen.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

That kid is legit shaking


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

This is some Vince Russo shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor kid is about to shit himself.


shhh believe in Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia has amazing ring psychology tho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Braun making that little girls night how sweet



She is a he.   Or is probably to scared to tell Braun he's wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Cesaro was spared. Thank god...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia is raw tag team champion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia's a tag team champ.

Congrats 


also for all those people who felt the tag division would be hurt by Strowman winning by himself...........well  LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

RUKIA IS THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> This is some Vince Russo shit.



Jarrett might have wrote this one .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2018)

i hope Braun turns heel and power slams Nicholas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Is this some make a wish shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Are they really doing this.   Fuck sakes that Raw tag division died tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Cesaro was spared. Thank god...



Was he tho?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia put on a better match than Nakamura

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

You guys and Graves made this match pretty awesome. had me dying


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Was he tho?



He didn't catch Nick's hands, I say he got off easy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

lol all the kids are going to have their parents buy tickets for live events now to possibly become tag team champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are they really doing this.   Fuck sakes that Raw tag division died tonight.


again I said Strowman winning by himself would have been awesome. People said it would hurt the division.......

whelp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Braun Strowman gets cheered for stealing a kid but when I do it I go to jail and end up on a list

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

Tanahashi Suzuki Red Shoes and Okada are all there.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2018)

Usos will likely be drafted to raw and beat Strowman in a month of two anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

They should have just done Team Little Big.

This probably means Sheamus and Cesaro win them back tomorrow night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Heyman please. Save us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Usos will likely be drafted to raw and beat Strowman in a month of two anyway.




Weird. You talking like the tag division is not dead or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They should have just done Team Little Big.
> 
> This probably means Sheamus and Cesaro win them back tomorrow night.



Congrats Ruk. Now you better have a good promo or we're gonna shit all over you tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

What's sad is the main event is following that farce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun Strowman gets cheered for stealing a kid but when I do it I go to jail and end up on a list



You should assault Roman Reigns.


----------



## teddy (Apr 8, 2018)

This match makin me sit up tbh


7 star wonder coming up


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Tag division tonight tho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia is gonna turn on Braun tomorrow night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's sad is the main event is following that farce.


The perfect cool down bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia is gonna turn on Braun tomorrow night.


he'll also move on to the IC title


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia is gonna turn on Braun tomorrow night.


I'm going to be on a Ride Along with Braun and Alexa.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia already more useful to the WWE than Dolph Ziggler.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You should assault Roman Reigns.


he'll get super cheered and Vince will hire Trollbias just to bury him over and over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tag division tonight tho.



 smh of you not over looking that to be proud of one of our members.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

*DA
BIG
DAWG*

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Still boos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

The Boos for Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This company sucks man. Good thing they have mad talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

SEVEN STARS COMING UP MELTZER YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

someone already edited that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to be on a Ride Along with Braun and Alexa.


tell Alexa that you need a feeding


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This CAW entrance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Already sending in my WON ballot early to name Rukia rookie of the year.


----------



## Legend (Apr 8, 2018)

piss break

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

And they are all past their primes.  Except Okada.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Hoping for Dean Ambrose or Samoa Joe is only reason I am watching this

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

BROCK WITH THE DOUCHBAG CAP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

If nothing else the Strowman match made me laugh and just have fun.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

All these bitter smarks mad af Roman going to have a match five stars higher than their precious Nakamura/AJ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

It suck the WWE didn't care to keep Frank and Chris despite the talent they brought.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Hoping for Dean Ambrose or Samoa Joe is only reason I am watching this


Most likely Joe but if Deano comes through.......

I'll mark the fuck out


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

It's almost embarrassing.
They tried so hard and no matter how much it seems like it's working, it just isn't.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE should be like Shimmer moving forward.  The women in the company are more reliable than the men.  Keep the absolutely top guys like the Miz around and just have an occasional men's contest.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

This shit literally going to be Superman Punch spam, Suplex City spam, F-5 and Spear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

This whole match is nothing but German suplexes and superman punches. Meltzer will give it 8 stars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

yfw Carmella cashes in during the main event


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

BROCK WITH DAT GOD TIER SELLING.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This shit literally going to be Superman Punch spam, Suplex City spam, F-5 and Spear.



So it'll be a Lesnar match, just with Reigns in it? :thinkingemoji:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

dem Cm Punk chants .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

CM Punk chants LMAO


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Ah the time left doesn't smell right .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw Carmella cashes in during the main event



I mean if Rukia is the tag champ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

I did a hack job


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw Carmella cashes in during the main event


Jesus, I was just thinking that same thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> CM Punk chants LMAO



Dana White filling the crowd with UFC plants

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

These suplexes look like shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

"Roman the very first victim"  Cena says hi.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Roman looks like he got hit by a truck lmao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Imagine if Lesnar wins clean

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

Camella will say it's sexist if she can't cash in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Bork's moveset is when you make a CAW in 2k and end up using the same move for every motion cuz you got bored midway through.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

yfw both these men are more hated than Ciampa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine if Lesnar wins clean



Wouldn't mean much either way.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw Carmella cashes in during the main event



>Carmella pins a bruised and battered Reigns
>Carmella new UniChamp
>None of the men can touch Carmella
>None of the women can challenge for a men's belt

>Universal Title will never be defended again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd deadass give no fucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

No matter what you say about WWE booking, at least they didn't put a title on Sumie Sakai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

damn this match is boring

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Dana probably laughing to himself at this lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> damn this match is boring


Their other Mania match was miles better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Asuka vs. Charlotte should've mainevented and given real time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

People are still editing the tag titles wiki


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Lesner with that Tiger Knee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Asuka vs. Charlotte should've mainevented and given real time.



With that stupid ending? Hell no.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> People are still editing the tag titles wiki



Keep us posted. Give us something entertaining to watch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope Sable runs out and sits on Roman's face.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Asuka vs. Charlotte should've mainevented and given real time.


Ronda could have main evented tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn I can't believe Lesnar appearing all those years ago with John ends somehow this way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Even Reigns kicking out of the F-5 just felt flat. This match just sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2018)

BROCK WITH DAT KNEE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Superman said:


> People are still editing the tag titles wiki



Quick, someone edit in Rukia's name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Their other Mania match was miles better


Yeah it really was. Sure it was mostly due to the beatdown that roman was getting but even his comebacks were miles better.

Then again maybe it's cause they've faced each other a lot


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

This match sucks

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

>The booking is that no one can kick out of the F5 and yet Reigns is doing it
>Crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Brock and Roman kicking out of each other's finishers and the crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2018)

What is wrong with Lesnars teeth?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Keep us posted. Give us something entertaining to watch.



This


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Keep us posted. Give us something entertaining to watch.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Quick, someone edit in Rukia's name.



It has ranged from Braun Strowman and Max Mini
Braun Strowman and someone
Braun Strowman and Chris Benoit is Innocent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

No Selling Empire


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Like this shit isn't even fun to watch. Its just boring.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

LOOOOL BORING CHANTS!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2018)

People in this thread pretending this match isn't ten stars. Whatta bunch of shitposters.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Like this shit isn't even fun to watch. Its just boring.



Oh shit "boring" chants lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

Crowd letting the talent have it with what they think of the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 8, 2018)

Goldberg did better and he is like 60

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread pretending this match isn't ten stars. Whatta bunch of shitposters.


Ghost trying hard to entertain us since WWE won't

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread pretending this match isn't ten stars. Whatta bunch of shitposters.



Go sit on Rukia's face.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2018)

WWE and Vince with that lowkey racism. They all led us to believe that two Japanese will walk out tonight as new champs but they got humiliated


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2018)

You could be pulling of moves from Ultimate Muscle and Roman will still kick out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it really was. Sure it was mostly due to the beatdown that roman was getting but even his comebacks were miles better.
> 
> Then again maybe it's cause they've faced each other a lot



There's no hook. The last one was "are they seriously gonna continue this push with Roman while Lesnar is still this hot?" There was real life anxiety among the audience.
Nowadays, Roman's a meme, so no one really cares what he does
Lesnar's on his way out according to Dana, so who cares if he wins?

They could have a 5 star match and there's be literally nothing to look forward to. But neither is capable of those, so what we're getting is a meme match from two kings of meme matches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2018)

Oldberg Bork was better than this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2018)

This company is stupid.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

That equals the amount he kicked out of the last time they were in a 1v1 match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

Youngest champ ever....no one will ever beat it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince is legit fapping to this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

This is awful chants

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Explains the random noise:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Talk about shoving it down your throat.   Fuck sakes, three F5 would have done the job.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 9, 2018)

Crowd chanting this is awful ha ha ha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>blood
>it's roman's
>nobody gives a shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

REIGNS LEAKING.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Crimson mask


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

And now you shit faces ask me why i hate Roman??? Fuck you all

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, that fucking blood ain't right.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Crowd don't even care about the blood


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL BROCK WON!!! 

and the crowd popp'd


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Hahahahaha what the fuck!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

BROCK FUCKING WON WHAT!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy shit, Brock won.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

BROCK WINS


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 9, 2018)

F5=everyday body slam as far as impact goes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL BROCK WON!!!
> 
> and the crowd popp'd



I think they were just glad it was over....man that was bad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

ALL THIS SHIT AND BROCK WINS CLEAN.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

So we are repeating this garbage next year then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

lol wtf

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

GHOST IS LOSING HIS SHIT RIGHT NOW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Cody can give a 2.5 star match even on his best day. But this, this math is a complete insult to your intelligence

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The blood packet is more over than Roman.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince backstage after hearing this is awful : M-My god....R-Roman isn't over  
*presses panic button*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> And now you shit faces ask me why i hate Roman??? Fuck you all



He put on a good performance for what the match was.  Simkply put if you're the guy and vince tells you to jump you say how high?  So what should he do to please guys like you and not fuck off out of the WWE?
As in not getting punished for doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

These cowards still couldn't truly pull the trigger on Roman.
I'm dying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Where the fuck is the cut tho?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince is going to erase the final essence of CM Punk and that’s his championship reign with Brock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

This has had to be the most soulless WM I have ever watched....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol wtf



You lost the bet. You will wear a Jake Cena avatar for 3 months and your sig should say

“I SUCK JAKE CENA’s DICK FOR A LIVING”

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Was the triple h match the longest?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

It's finally over


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

All these little bitches praising this match on twitter now.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a god awful main event. I would have had them close the show with that girl winning the tag team championship

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

OVER A YEAR OF THIS BASTARD REIGNS AND HE CAN'T EVEN GET THE JOB DONE LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Highlight reel! 
They never do these anymore


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Was the triple h match the longest?


It might have been.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> That was a god awful main event. I would have had them close the show with that girl winning the tag team championship



Rukia is gender fluid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All these little bitches praising this match on twitter now.



Change your set and don’t change topic

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> These cowards still couldn't truly pull the trigger on Roman.
> I'm dying.



Seriously though Vince is probably starting to actually get scared about Roman in general. Four years, and no actual pop. Plus you add DB back and holy shit is that chance gone 

AJ, DB, Seth , they have good babyfaces that they don't need Roman anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Booking other than Bryan and Ronda matches sucked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Change your set and don’t change topic



Cena disappointed us all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Dana Whit was a red herring!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Booking other than Bryan and Ronda matches sucked.


I know.  Alexa should have won.

And Nia should have sat on her face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman is a literal failure in storyline. I don't fucking get it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Yo 

Shout out to rukia saying this card predictable

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh we still on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

boo we need a Rukia and Strowman one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

At least he got one clap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>lose
>plays his song

dude he aint taker. stop this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia Jax winning is an insult to all women out there!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Well WM closes out with Roman's music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman gonna kill Rukia tomorrow for his heel turn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman and Ghost on suicide watch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Seriously. Where is the cut?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

lol they're trying to generate sympathy for him. Stop please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Highlight reel instead of giving minutes to Asuka/Charlotte


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

LOOOL WWE still trying the sympathy route


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2018)

So yeah the rousey match was the motn for me. crowd was hot, angle/hhh/steph all did what they were supposed to, and rousey legit looked like a prodigy with the opportunity given to her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia takes the title off Brock tomorrow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

All this weng weng is hurting my head 

Takeover was 1000% better than this shit show lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck sakes, trying to capitalize on those Marvel after credits scenes just comes off awkward.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

This is legitimately depressing.

This dude's fucking character is getting jerked around to such a horrid agree.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So you catch WhataDrag for a living.



Yes. I have been putting people like Drag to jail for 6 years!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

teddy said:


> So yeah the rousey match was the motn for me. crowd was hot, angle/hhh/steph all did what they were supposed to, and rousey legit looked like a prodigy with the opportunity given to her




it hurts me to say yes, although DB elevated his match to second best. Which proves why he should be in contention for a title 
or feud with someone important

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

that blood faker than this sport.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2018)

I guess it must suck being the Rock cousins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> that blood faker than this sport.



This fucker thinks wrestling is fake.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Our predictions took an L

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Rollins should have run out and turned the main event into a triple threat.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost got what he wanted

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Bobby Lashley gonna win the Universal Title from Brock tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Our predictions took an L


I'm pretty sure I beat you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> that blood faker than this sport.



Honestly, they should use capsules more.

They're too pussy to blade anymore, hardway is dangerous and retarded, and when the sponsors yell at you, you can just go "Donald, it was a movie....". If it helps matches feel like they have a little more agency, I'm all for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Maybe Conor McGregor's vanilla midget ass gonna challenge Ronda tomorrow


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman with that italian sauce all over his face is legal proof that WWE is a fraud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty sure I beat you.



Actually I give you props bro

U had this feeling Charlotte winning


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ghost got what he wanted



You stupid fuck!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> I guess it must suck being the Rock cousins



His true cousin won her match.  Usos and Reigns are not related to him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Cena calls out Taker, get's squashed.   Spends the majority of the first half of WM looking uninterested.  Should have pretended to be butt chugging if we wanted any emotion out of him during that time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince had to change booking plans once Rukia signed the contract.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Stephanie got TOO much offense on Ronda. Other than that, Rousey really impressed me out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah, Khris is right, Ronda and Bryan stole the show tonight.
Shame. There was a lot of potential for some hot shit tonight.

Still better than the last couple years, but like I said earlier, it just reaches the dizzying heights of "competent"

EDIT*
Oh right, and Nick. Nick rocked the fucking house tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm so fucking confused

They put a title on a child

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2018)

Rhonda came out in some short shorts but failed to pack an ass with it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman just proved everyone that he is worse than Cody. 1.5* match lmao

What a fucking joke! 

Dwayne should have come out and raised Roman’s hand for that cheap rub 

But Dwayne knew it was a total waste of time lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rollins should have run out and turned the main event into a triple threat.


Well then why in the hell didn't you call him when you were backstage noob?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

+



=

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm so fucking confused
> 
> They put a title on a child



Yup, WCW booking at it's best.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm so fucking confused
> 
> They put a title on a child


Did anyone pick Nicholas in the predictions thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well then why in the hell didn't you call him when you were backstage noob?



Rukia too busy fangirling over Braun

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm so fucking confused
> 
> They put a title on a child



Nicholas is 10 years old and has WWE championship gold on his resume.
None of us have an excuse for our shortcomings anymore.

I'm hitting the gym tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did anyone pick Nicholas in the predictions thread?



No one bro


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did anyone pick Nicholas in the predictions thread?



I would've, but I don't bet anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman just proved everyone that he is worse than Cody. 1.5* match lmao
> 
> What a fucking joke!
> 
> ...



That match will get 3.5-4 stars by everyone that knows how the business is run, not by some smark though.  Who is more right people never been in the ring or those who have been inside the business for decades?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nicholas is 10 years old and has WWE championship gold on his resume.
> None of us have an excuse for our shortcomings anymore.
> 
> I'm hitting the gym tomorrow.



Man I'll never be a wrestler. Can't risk get buried by a 50 year old with one hip that lost his magical powers a decade ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That match will get 3.5-4 stars by everyone that knows how the business is run, not by some smark though.  Who is more right people never been in the ring or those who have been inside the business for decades?



Who cares about those has beens??? Their brains are too damaged to even put up a valid point.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That match will get 3.5-4 stars by everyone that knows how the business is run, not by some smark though.  Who is more right people never been in the ring or those who have been inside the business for decades?


Nobody with dignity is giving that shit above 2 Stars. The match was shit. There was no intensity to it at all. Both guys couldn't even be bothered. Crowd fucking hated every single minute of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Who cares about those has beens??? Their brains are too damaged to even put up a valid point.



Ok then make a valid point without appeal to emotion or putting up stupid face pictures.  Simply put if you're in that postion what would you different that wouldn't get your fired and also over with fans when dealt with that deck.  Oh and you're not allowed to say "Walk out and resign." you have to assume Vince is telling you what to do (Which is what everyone in WWE has to do) and you have to do it to the letter.  Go


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nobody with dignity is giving that shit above 2 Stars. The match was shit. There was no intensity to it at all. Both guys couldn't even be bothered. Crowd fucking hated every single minute of it.



We'll see tomorrow but crowd investment doesn't add or subtrack stars of a match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Still can't believe how shitty Asuka's promo was.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man I'll never be a wrestler. Can't risk get buried by a 50 year old with one hip that lost his magical powers a decade ago.



>Caring about getting buried
>Wanting to protect your character
>Not being ecstatic that you get to share the same ring with a legend and get the rub by losing to him while getting little to no offense.

This is why smarks aren't wrestlers. They don't appreciate the finer things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman really lost

What's going on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>biggest show of the year
>squash the biggest name on the roster

Vince is lucky he's still in business.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ok then make a valid point without appeal to emotion or putting up stupid face pictures.  Simply put if you're in that postion what would you different that wouldn't get your fired and also over with fans when dealt with that deck.  Oh and you're not allowed to say "Walk out and resign." you have to assume Vince is telling you what to do (Which is what everyone in WWE has to do) and you have to do it to the letter.  Go



Did you just openly confessed that you’re a Meltzer fanboy and trusts him more than you trust yourself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2018)

This is Pokémon Brock can beat Somoan and baby face types


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm so fucking confused
> 
> They put a title on a child


You're such a big Vince Russo fan.

I figured you would like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Did you just openly confessed that you’re a Meltzer fanboy and trusts him more than you trust yourself?



Never listened or read a Meltzer thing in my life.

I just know that in life you trust those who have actually been in the industry you're looking at or experts in the field than the "Man down the pub." which fans are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nicholas is 10 years old and has WWE championship gold on his resume.
> None of us have an excuse for our shortcomings anymore.
> 
> I'm hitting the gym tomorrow.



Dammit Shirker....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> We'll see tomorrow but crowd investment doesn't add or subtrack stars of a match.


Aight take away the crowd. Was still a shit match. Like I wouldn't even be this annoyed if they at least bothered to replicate their match from the last Mania they fought in but nah that was just straight garbage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Never listened or read a Meltzer thing in my life.



But you were talking about him and other personalities who ‘were’ in the business for a long time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Caring about getting buried
> >Wanting to protect your character
> >Not being ecstatic that you get to share the same ring with a legend and get the rub by losing to him while getting little to no offense.
> 
> This is why smarks aren't wrestlers. They don't appreciate the finer things.



If this attitude was universal back in the territory days/80s/90s wrestlers would have never gotten over and wrestling in general wouldn't have boomed. I appreciate guys like Bret that protect their legacy even after retirement. Doing the job is encouraged, but this shit was pathetic. Cena is a global name. Rock would have never done this and rightfully so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> We'll see tomorrow but crowd investment doesn't add or subtrack stars of a match.



They don't? I feel like they should. WWE's a public performance art after all.
Then again, I guess the crowd technically has nothing to do with the actual work displayed in the ring. And it's not like a movie bombing in the box office subtracts from its objective quality in any way. Still for all the peoples' talk in the biz about drawing, and getting yourself over, and your worth being directly proportional to how much money you're able to make, having it not be part of the equation at all just strikes me as dumb.

Then again again, I'm not a wrestler, so, meh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman can’t produce a 3* match even if his life depends on it


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman can’t produce a 3* match even if his life depends on it



And yet he has constantly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If this attitude was universal back in the territory days/80s/90s wrestlers would have never gotten over and wrestling in general wouldn't have boomed. I appreciate guys like Bret that protect their legacy even after retirement. Doing the job is encouraged, but this shit was pathetic. Cena is a global name. Rock would have never done this and rightfully so.



Didn't he though against Brock? Not at WM but at a ppv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Brock leaving for UFC was fake news and Dana played us all for fools! That was great!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman really lost
> 
> What's going on



Probably guessing it was a last minute thing by Vince going by previous crowd reactions and trying to be unpredictable.  

So that's three titles retained at WM and the Asian invasion was quelled that night as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Found a current picture of Paige.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Didn't he though against Brock? Not at WM but at a ppv.



That was still dumb. But at least Brock is legit a murder machine. Taker is old.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

When roman said brock is Vince boy I thought it was a joke

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably guessing it was a last minute thing by Vince going by previous crowd reactions and trying to be unpredictable.
> 
> So that's three titles retained at WM and the Asian invasion was quelled that night as well.



Racism is all over the company. Watch Vince deny this crap when someone points it out on twitter or something. 

Charlotte won because her dad. AJ Styles won coz he redneck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When roman said brock is Vince boy I thought it was a joke



Just mind games. Roman was surely getting goosebumps while he was saying that. 

Brock is a slave to money while Roman is a slave to Vince


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

It's really suspect that the two rumble winners didn't win tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That was still dumb. But at least Brock is legit a murder machine. Taker is old.



 Nevermind, Rock actually got some offense in on that one. It was Summer Slam 2002


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If this attitude was universal back in the territory days/80s/90s wrestlers would have never gotten over and wrestling in general wouldn't have boomed. I appreciate guys like Bret that protect their legacy even after retirement. Doing the job is encouraged, but this shit was pathetic. Cena is a global name. Rock would have never done this and rightfully so.



Yeah, I'm mostly being a shithead, it sucks.
I mean... I kinda find it weird to be mad on their behalf these days because they don't seem to care, and some people like Tyler Breeze even get a little frustrated when people piss about his place on the card, defending it with the whole "I'm on TV, I'm fine" spiel.
At the same time though, that attitude makes this shit really unfun to watch and kinda makes following it in any serious capacity a test of pure endurance.

You know why I don't think this PPV was "solid" despite the matches being pretty alright from an objective standpoint? Because I didn't give a single solitary fuck about anyone on this card. Didn't really care who won or lost. They were all just matches that were varying degrees of "neat". I feel like that's a problem and this type of complacency is a big part of it. I mean, the defenders are right, Reigns probably can't or shouldn't say no to the higher ups when he's told "okay you're going over". But what's stopping him from telling people to fuck off when he's told he has to do the job to someone who's probably gonna be leaving? Because that shit's certainly not helping him.

What're they gonna do? _Bury him_?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince be like: “you thought two chinese motherfuckers gonna walk away as champs!!? Fuck no!”

HHH: “they’re japanese dad”


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Racism is all over the company. Watch Vince deny this crap when someone points it out on twitter or something.
> 
> Charlotte won because her dad. AJ Styles won coz he redneck.



But Nia won her match and it was against a little white blonde girl.  Normally when something like happens the cops come in droves to make the save of said child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Nia won her match and it was against a little white blonde girl.  Normally when something like happens the cops come in droves to make the save of said child.



Nia will lose the title tomorrow night


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh shit!! I forgot to mention, they will debut a new RAW Women’s championship tomorrow night because the last one won’t fit Nia’s   

Nia gonna probably wear it around her neck roflmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia has like 52 for a waistline. The championship belt is a size 38 only


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Still can't believe Naomi won a vagina trophy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Those belt makers gonna have a busy day tomorrow!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Superman said:


> Dammit Shirker....



You know I'm right.
Nick for 2019 Hall of Fame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Still can't believe Naomi won a vagina trophy.



In all honesty I thought she was eliminate when we saw her on the outside floor.  Doubt the crowd was paying attention but then again neither was I.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

tfw the best two matches were booked by Shane and Steph/Nose. Vince your time is up old man.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's really suspect that the two rumble winners didn't win tonight.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Shane must've been teaching Ronda how to throw punches, btw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's really suspect that the two rumble winners didn't win tonight.


It was the right call.  If Asuka didn't have that streak.  Then she should have won.

But that streak was a big problem.  It ruined a Raw match every week.  It ruined the Mixed Match Challenge.  And there was no end in sight.

And I will say it again.  Rousey/Charlotte is a bigger match than Rousey/Asuka.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It was the right call.  If Asuka didn't have that streak.  Then she should have won.
> 
> But that streak was a big problem.  It ruined a Raw match every week.  It ruined the Mixed Match Challenge.  And there was no end in sight.
> 
> And I will say it again.  Rousey/Charlotte is a bigger match than Rousey/Asuka.


I see you vince


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

so what’s the deal with carmella? her mitb case is forfeit or what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> so what’s the deal with carmella? her mitb case is forfeit or what?



She has til the next MitB PPV to cash in before it's void.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Notice how the thread is mostly positive about Rousey.
What if WM being gimped was a work to get Ronda over????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Notice how the thread is mostly positive about Rousey.
> What if WM being gimped was a work to get Ronda over????



Are you sure it wasn't a work to get Rukia over?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rousey wins
Jimmy Johns wins
Shayna Bayzler wins

Russia UFC has been rigging the booking.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a work to get Rukia over?


Rukia vs Ronda Rousey in a Last Man Standing match at next year's WM?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Rukia vs Ronda Rousey in a Last Man Standing match at next year's WM?



Betting all my chips towards Rukia


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2018)

I can understand Asuka giving up her streak but why to Charlotte Flair? Surely there's other women who need the win?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia gonna get suspended for being a bigger shitposter than Lio Rush.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can understand Asuka giving up her streak but why to Charlotte Flair? Surely there's other women who need the win?


Since they committed to the SD route for Asuka it was basically set. They shit on the only other woman on SD credible enough to pull it off (Becky) and the others just aren't up to caliber, so Charlotte got it by default.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

The only good shit about this WM is that most of us has taken Ls in the prediction contest and the match winners were so random lmao


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since they committed to the SD route for Asuka it was basically set. They shit on the only other woman on SD credible enough to pull it off (Becky) and the others just aren't up to caliber, so Charlotte got it by default.


Fair they need more decent women on Smackdown, but why did Asuka have to lose for this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since they committed to the SD route for Asuka it was basically set. They shit on the only other woman on SD credible enough to pull it off (Becky) and the others just aren't up to caliber, so Charlotte got it by default.



Wrong. Asuka is japanese and can’t speak english. Vince hates asians.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Lew said:


> I can understand Asuka giving up her streak but why to Charlotte Flair? Surely there's other women who need the win?



Flair or not, I'm not entirely fond of her tapping at the end of a match whose psychology wasn't all that great to begin with. Eh, but whatever. It's not like they really cared about the streak in the first place I guess. It was less a dominant streak and more a formality they kept to cuz of her booking in NXT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Lew said:


> Fair they need more decent women on Smackdown, but why did Asuka have to lose for this?


She didn't. I'd just have had Asuka barely prevail after a tough as hell match, have Carmella cash in (just so the streak can end) then have Asuka beat her ass the next Tuesday on SD so she can go about her reign without the streak nonsense in the way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't want rukia response it will be trash.

Nf bros what was vince thinking 


This not even a smark thing for asuka and naka 

Just weird bookING throughout 


Like naomi won


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She didn't. I'd just have had Asuka barely prevail after a tough as hell match, have Carmella cash in (just so the streak can end) then have Asuka beat her ass the next Tuesday on SD so she can go about her reign without the streak nonsense in the way.



I would have Carmella drop her contract if she cashed in on any of the matches tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want rukia response it will be trash.
> 
> Nf bros what was vince thinking
> 
> ...


Vince.dont trust those Asians dude.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

Future Raw Woman's Champion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

AJ won I ain't mad.

AJ a vince guy damn.

I'll add up points tomorrow.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't want rukia response it will be trash.
> 
> Nf bros what was vince thinking
> 
> ...


The way I see it Vince doesn't see japanese wrestlers as his face of the company. I see him giving them the royal rumble wins as a way to get publicity but he couldn't overcome his inner insecurities to go all the way with them.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Future Raw Woman's Champion


Delritto really did a number on Paige.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The way I see it Vince doesn't see japanese wrestlers as his face of the company. I see him giving them the royal rumble wins as a way to get publicity but he couldn't overcome his inner insecurities to go all the way with them.


Then, why give them pointless wins to just never give them the brass ring?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Noami won because she's married into the prestige somoan family of wrestling.

Really all there is to it with her win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Then, why give them pointless wins to just never give them the brass ring?


Probably to shut people up for a little bit that he's racist or whatever and never gives japanese wrestlers a fair chance. So he's like "ah fuck fine! I'll give them the rumble wins dammit!". But why he decided to go back on both of them at the same time at WM doesn't make sense to me at all. It will just have people put his possible racism under question yet again and have Vince's decisions under a magnifying glass. I guess he's too stubborn and senile to give a darn at this point, just look at the brain fart he had with Roman/Brock's booking.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Basically I think Vince has fully become senile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

Boring
CM Punk
Goldberg
This is Awful


The crowd fucking shat all over this match and rightly so. The muting of the mics was hilarious. You know the worst part though? We will get Roman MEing for a 5th straight time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

The kid is Ref John Conne's son


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Honestly, the more I think about the ME the more it annoys me.

Like, let's forget about a lot of us not like him or wanting to see him top of the card all the time for a second. Way to fuck over all the people that are actually fans of the dude. All those weeks of Reigns being an audience surrogate, all that time getting Vince involved, Lesnar cowering like a bitch from Roman's fisting of doom... and he loses anyway. Flaccidly after tanking 5 F5s. Aren't they afraid some of those fans have gotten a little turned off now?

Like, is he the guy or not? I guess we'll find out tomorrow. WWE have this weird habit of saving all their good booking til Raw the next night cause their afraid to gIvE AnYthInG aWay For fReE at WrEStleMaNiA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Naka but it seems like here people thought I'd be pissed if he lost.

I'm not.

AJ is my guy you guys know this.

AJ  coining in wwe champ and retaining well deserved.


I'm hurt by asuka tho.



I can't even say vince racist.

His number 1 guy lost.


Vincent just off the shits now

I'm not gonna lie I wanna watch raw asap tomorrow

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> The kid is Ref John Conne's son


Cool AF that his dad got to ref his son winning the Tag Titles. Also same ref who was there when Braun and Big Show flattened the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> The kid is Ref John Conne's son



Yeah, Bryan posted it on his Twitter.

Fuck teasing future champions via entrance extras, we're just straight up using staff relatives and family photos now.
Over under on Nickolas being handed a WWE Title run due to having roots in the business?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm cool with Aj winning, just thought that if he lost it give him an excuse to move to Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Whoever wins the Prediction Thread better rename this thread to something Nicholas related


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Lew said:


> I'm cool with Aj winning, just thought that if he lost it give him an excuse to move to Raw.


Honestly aj  can still go to raw if they do the draft after backlash


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like Naka but it seems like here people thought I'd be pissed if he lost.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> ...


Maybe his dick don't work no more at all even with super viagra so he's just going bonkers with the main roster?


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Honestly aj  can still go to raw if they do the draft after backlash



Means the Universal title has to go the other way surely.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Won't hate too much on Charlotte-Asuka. It did end rather deflatingly but Charlotte did a C4 and Asuka countered a Moonsault into a Triangle Choke. Match was decent just could have been better.
Same with AJ-Naka. Some cool moments but they can both do better. The counter from Kinshasa to Styles Clash was cool AF and I'm intrigued by Heel Naka.
Felt both matches were hurt by not being given an extra 5 minutes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Lew said:


> Means the Universal title has to go the other way surely.


AJ loses the belt at Backlash and then he goes to RAW.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't understand why so many swerves tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I don't understand why so many swerves tonight?


Vince is deranged.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Won't hate too much on Charlotte-Asuka. It did end rather deflatingly but Charlotte did a C4 and Asuka countered a Moonsault into a Triangle Choke. Match was decent just could have been better.
> Same with AJ-Naka. Some cool moments but they can both do better. The counter from Kinshasa to Styles Clash was cool AF and I'm intrigued by Heel Naka.
> Felt both matches were hurt by not being given an extra 5 minutes.


Styles/Naka started out way too slow and went on slow for too long for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe his dick don't work no more at all even with super viagra so he's just going bonkers with the main roster?


Who knows what's going thru vince mind.

Rukia said this was the most predictable mania 




Lew said:


> Means the Universal title has to go the other way surely.


Nah if they announce the draft after backlash Naka can just win it at that ppv and aj get drafted to sd.


Idk tho


Nothing is easy to tell right now


A 10 year old wwe tag champion


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I don't understand why so many swerves tonight?


When the card's predictable af, the bookers panic, safe in the knowledge that they can just undo any potential damage on the next night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Team Bobby Lashley tho


----------



## Ashi (Apr 9, 2018)

You guys know that wrestling is fake and staged? Just thought I'd let everyone incase it wasn't clear.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who knows what's going thru vince mind.
> 
> Rukia said this was the most predictable mania
> 
> ...


rukia knows the mindstate of vince mcmahon best since he's also an old man himself.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> You guys know that wrestling is fake and staged? Just thought I'd let everyone incase it wasn't clear.


big news


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> You guys know that wrestling is fake and staged? Just thought I'd let everyone incase it wasn't clear.



>Wrestling is fake
Get a load of this guy. Next you're gonna tell me Kane's running for mayor. Fuck outta here with that fake news.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Pro wrestling is more real than anime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Guys, I think I've figured out why Brock retained and no Asians won tonight.

VINCE IS SELLING THE COMPANY TO FOX

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pro wrestling is more real than anime.



This gif (webm?) is beautiful.
It's clearly looping, but it doesn't seem like it is because Trips is being so erradic, his motions don't look like they're repeating at all.
I stared at it for a good minute trying to figure out where the cut happens.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte says Asuka is a wife and a mother. Wtf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## James Bond (Apr 9, 2018)

That main event was utter trash and felt like a kick to the nuts seeing Lesnar retain his title. It was like watching someone playing the computer game and just spamming the same move over and over to just do the finisher a couple times. Kicking out of a finisher used to be an extremely rare thing but several matches last night had instances of people kicking out of finishers... it just ruins the effect it is supposed to have.

[HASHTAG]#CantBelieveIStayedUpTo5amForThatGarbage[/HASHTAG]


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2018)

Worst mania i have seen


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> You guys know that wrestling is fake and staged? Just thought I'd let everyone incase it wasn't clear.



NBA and UFC is fake and rigged as hell too genius


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pro wrestling is more real than anime.



To think that these two were hugging and kissing backstage a couple weeks ago


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, Bryan posted it on his Twitter.
> 
> Fuck teasing future champions via entrance extras, we're just straight up using staff relatives and family photos now.
> Over under on Nickolas being handed a WWE Title run due to having roots in the business?



Inb4 Roman’s dad applies as a ref to get a stronger pull towards the brass rings


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> rukia knows the mindstate of vince mcmahon best since he's also an old man himself.



Damn this makes all the sense in the world.

Now that I think about it.


He even caled charlotte winning.

And I'm just like that doesn't make any sense


But rukia being old he easily able to under stand vince

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I didn't have the guts to pick the Charlotte win.  But I did think there was a strong possibility.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

@Nemesis nice try in the predictions contest.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I don't understand why so many swerves tonight?



It feels like theyre trying to make show unpredictable. I think theyre actually taking seriously complaints for example, that Taker -cena was too obvious, or that Reigns would obviously beat Lesnar.

But as wrestlezone said, many of the greatest moments in wrestling were fairly obvious. Not a bad thing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Biggest Raw of the year tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

They could be fucking with people and have Brock drop the title tonight. Just didn't want to do it at WM because people would have crapped on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I think the Bar wins their tag titles back tonight.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2018)

My favourite moments from this Mania:

Nakamura turning heel 

John Cena in the stands


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

John Cena should have been in the stands the entire show.  That was great!


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> John Cena should have been in the stands the entire show.  That was great!


Yeah, would have loved to see his reactions to Lesnar vs. Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It was the right call.  If Asuka didn't have that streak.  Then she should have won.
> 
> But that streak was a big problem.  It ruined a Raw match every week.  It ruined the Mixed Match Challenge.  And there was no end in sight.
> 
> And I will say it again.  Rousey/Charlotte is a bigger match than Rousey/Asuka.



Dunno if it's the right call or not, but it's never for the reasons you mentioned. The streak is a problem? How? She was beating jabronis that Charlotte beat anyways. Asuka winning means no Charlotte/Ronda? Why? That's not how kayfabe works. 



WhatADrag said:


> I don't want rukia response it will be trash.
> 
> Nf bros what was vince thinking
> 
> ...



Vince was Vincing but on steroids. Rukia winning the tag titles should explain everything. Steph/Nose and Shane saved their own matches and so we got the two best matches on the card.



[S-A-F] said:


> Delritto really did a number on Paige.



Just had to ruin her for everybody else. I loathe mean fucks man. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Basically I think Vince has fully become senile.



That was 10 years ago. Nose and Shane needs to take over. Pun intended.



Shirker said:


> Honestly, the more I think about the ME the more it annoys me.
> 
> Like, let's forget about a lot of us not like him or wanting to see him top of the card all the time for a second. Way to fuck over all the people that are actually fans of the dude. All those weeks of Reigns being an audience surrogate, all that time getting Vince involved, Lesnar cowering like a bitch from Roman's fisting of doom... and he loses anyway. Flaccidly after tanking 5 F5s. Aren't they afraid some of those fans have gotten a little turned off now?
> 
> Like, is he the guy or not? I guess we'll find out tomorrow. WWE have this weird habit of saving all their good booking til Raw the next night cause their afraid to gIvE AnYthInG aWay For fReE at WrEStleMaNiA.



Brock ruins everything? You don't say. ck



WhatADrag said:


> I like Naka but it seems like here people thought I'd be pissed if he lost.
> 
> I'm not.
> 
> ...



Naka turning heel is interesting. I fucks with it. Now their matches will have some extra layer to it.


Hahahahahahahha 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Won't hate too much on Charlotte-Asuka. It did end rather deflatingly but Charlotte did a C4 and Asuka countered a Moonsault into a Triangle Choke. Match was decent just could have been better.
> Same with AJ-Naka. Some cool moments but they can both do better. The counter from Kinshasa to Styles Clash was cool AF and I'm intrigued by Heel Naka.
> Felt both matches were hurt by not being given an extra 5 minutes.



Only problem with Asuka/Charlotte is the shitty psychology. Would've been better if Charlotte got a roll up pin instead.  



Ashi said:


> You guys know that wrestling is fake and staged? Just thought I'd let everyone incase it wasn't clear.







Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pro wrestling is more real than anime.



Ronda is like Erza but actually a good character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They could be fucking with people and have Brock drop the title tonight. Just didn't want to do it at WM because people would have crapped on it.



Yeah... Fuck Kayfabe. 


Yeah man that was sweet.  



Rukia said:


> John Cena should have been in the stands the entire show.  That was great!



Better than getting face humped by Oldman Taker that's for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I'm mostly being a shithead, it sucks.
> I mean... I kinda find it weird to be mad on their behalf these days because they don't seem to care, and some people like Tyler Breeze even get a little frustrated when people piss about his place on the card, defending it with the whole "I'm on TV, I'm fine" spiel.
> At the same time though, that attitude makes this shit really unfun to watch and kinda makes following it in any serious capacity a test of pure endurance.
> 
> ...



I'm saying at least work a match for the fetus rejects that paid money to see a match worked. That's literally all am saying. Not lelsquash cuz one of the performers is old, kinda sucks now, and has to look stronk for reasons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte says Asuka is a wife and a mother. Wtf



Get back to your sushi kitchen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

I mean I had fun, but a huge part of it was thanks to this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Noooo.  I think Big Mumbo beat me because of the bonus points.  The bonus points were stupid WAD!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, on my way to LA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Noooo.  I think Big Mumbo beat me because of the bonus points.  The bonus points were stupid WAD!



It's okay. You won the tag titles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

The Miz, Usos, and Alexa lost like people lose when they are about to move to a new territory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Okay, on my way to LA.


Bryan alveraz saying literally no one gave a fuck about the main event 

Is this true


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bryan alveraz saying literally no one gave a fuck about the main event
> 
> Is this true



Dude you did hear the crowd right? Crowd completely buried the match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bryan alveraz saying literally no one gave a fuck about the main event
> 
> Is this true


There was an Australian couple next to me cheering for Roman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude you did hear the crowd right? Crowd completely buried the match.


I was for Roman tbh.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude you did hear the crowd right? Crowd completely buried the match.


Yeah man crowd gave no fucks 

Heard there were 1000s of beach balls in the crowd and literally a majority didn't pay attention


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think the Bar wins their tag titles back tonight.



Rukia spoiling the results for his own match. smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Hopefully Mickie comforted Alexa and licked her wounds last night.

Where's that backstage camera when you need it?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

So Basically Alicia Fox Can't Handle Her Liquor AnD She Went After Rondas BF In A Argument for no reason lmfao


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So Basically Alicia Fox Can't Handle Her Liquor AnD She Went After Rondas BF In A Argument for no reason lmfao


To set up a feud for Ronda!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Mickie comforted Alexa and licked her wounds last night.
> 
> Where's that backstage camera when you need it?



Should've sat on her face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

AJ/Shane > AJ/Nakamura


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Well of course Shane and aj were allowed to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Romans done tho.

Good job vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

New Orleans chanted cm punk like it was Chicago


Good job vince


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New Orleans chanted cm punk like it was Chicago
> 
> 
> Good job vince


Are you re-watching it?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman just needs to come out tonight.  And he needs to cut a scathing promo on the fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you re-watching it?


Nah just listening to reviews and shit.

I remember it all vividly tho.

I know a couple of you guys cared but 98 percent didnt.


Really felt like vince just ended Romans career .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman just needs to come out tonight.  And he needs to cut a scathing promo on the fans.


He's done


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Romans done tho.





Why do you do this to yourself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Hhh really had the longest match again at mania.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why do you do this to yourself.


He's done

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman just needs to tell the fans to go fuck themselves.  Roman needs to embrace the boos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hhh really had the longest match again at mania.


I definitely didn't expect it.

Stephanie got in too much offense.

But the length was fine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman just needs to tell the fans to go fuck themselves.  Roman needs to embrace the boos.


He will never be the top guy vince wants.

Mr old and senile ruined his own last chance of making a superstar before he crokes


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hhh really had the longest match again at mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

The set and the stage were spectacular.  All of the entrances looked really fucking good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My biggest gripe is the entrance.
> 
> Why does a non wrestler get the most elaborate entrances every fucking year?



I don't mind lot of wrestlers got dope entrances 

But 

It seemed like their was an agenda with with all those women bikers.


But since you were there live Cole was on commentary acting like hhh entrance was the greatest thing ever and I'm just thinking to myself undertaker use to do this weekly


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Who had the best and worst entrances?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

I thought Ali had the greatest


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Funny.

I actually missed the entire match.  I literally took a piss break during that match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who had the best and worst entrances?



Best -Charlotte
Worst - Finn

Honorable mention - Seth Rollins's contacts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Finn had a bland entrance.  Good call.

Believe it or not.  I thought Seth Rollins entrance was fire.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

I almost chose it, really.
Like it wasn't as showy as any of the other entrances, but Seth looking like a magic dragon man to start off the show was some good, good shit.

I just remembered how much Charlotte's made me mark out, so I went with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

> Below is the top 10 list for 2017, which is followed by the individual's ranking and estimated earnings in 2016:
> 
> 10. Kevin Owens - $2.0 million (N/A)
> 9. Dean Ambrose - $2.2 million (#5, $2.7 million)
> ...



Good for AJ.  He's making bank in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jinder has a cool theme to be honest.  Not the best entrance of the night.  But I enjoyed it in person.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

After waking up and pondered ........this WM sucked balls.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose returns to Raw tonight!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who had the best and worst entrances?


Best: Charlotte or Rollins (special mention to Ali)
Worst: Balor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean Ambrose returns to Raw tonight!


Get ready to defend your tag title. Also if you lose you're banned from this thread


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Nemesis nice try in the predictions contest.



I don't even remember half my guesses and what number was where.

Although if you won you need to give up either your victory here or your tag team title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

WWE deadass had Balor skip over The Demon AT WRESTLEMANIA for some LGBT representation shit.
How utterly moronic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

That rumor about Stephanie wanting Balor to portray a gay wrestler.  Doesn't seem so made up now, does it?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor hitting on Karl Anderson coming soon to Raw!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm still cackling at his WWE essentially buried their entire roster so Roman can have his moment then after all that bullshit for over a year they bury Roman at Mania anyways.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE deadass had Balor skip over The Demon AT WRESTLEMANIA for some LGBT representation shit.
> How utterly moronic.



I hope ya'll know I'm spamming AJ Styles shit whenever Finn's on screen tonight, so get your dislikes ready.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm still cackling at his WWE essentially buried their entire roster so Roman can have his moment then after all that bullshit for over a year they bury Roman at Mania anyways.



I still can't wrap my head around it. Like... In storyline Roman's a failure now right? Like the dude chokes when it matters. I mean... Undertaker came back. And according to the commentators, he's "better than ever". So in storyline he can't even kill of a broken old man. All he accomplished was pissing him off.

What the fuck can his fans cheer for?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

People in this thread hating on Balor's entrance care about the gay community as much as AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread hating on Balor's entrance care about the gay community as much as AJ.


Be like AJ. Be Phenomenal


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread hating on Balor's entrance care about the gay community as much as AJ.



We all now know who the homos are in this thread


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread hating on Balor's entrance care about the gay community as much as AJ.


 It was a silly way to personify the Balor club (Why they can't just make it close as possible to the true club is beyond me) when Balor at big events has near enough always brought out a big entrance in demon king form.

WM for basically nearly every match should be renamed swervemania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> WM for basically nearly every match should be renamed swervemania.



Vince must've watched Last Jedi and thought destroying audience expectations is the way to go.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Let's not get crazy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Read that Brock got into a altercation with Vince after the match.

They're even having a rematch tonight on raw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Read that Brock got into a altercation with Vince after the match.


I read that too.

Also read Brock went off script?

Who knows?  -shrug-


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't know what WWE does with the Universal title now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Stephanie saw this picture and has wanted to turn Finn gay ever since.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm watching Reigns vs Brock.  God bless the commentary team.  They tried really hard to put the match over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

This match has to be heavily muted.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WWE announced a record number of subscribers dudes!

"THEY DESERVE IT!"


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Also how come reigns couldn't counter a couple of those F5s? he looked like a defenseless chump with the way lesnar could just F5 him at will


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE announced a record number of subscribers dudes!
> 
> "THEY DESERVE IT!"


I rest my case


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

How the hell does anyone believe Brock went off script?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Because wwe has a media army that will write things for them.  Lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

teddy said:


> Also how come reigns couldn't counter a couple of those F5s? he looked like a defenseless chump with the way lesnar could just F5 him at will



Probably Vince's idea of having Roman eat those F5s as it to make him look strong kicking up from each one said the last.  The only thing the main event did was make the F5 weak as shit.  Hell, by all logic the AA is now the most powerful finisher as both the spear and F5 got nerf to hell last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2018)

So,

Maybe they are building it to be Bryan vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania 35?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> So,
> 
> Maybe they are building it to be Bryan vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania 35?


Come on dude.  That's quite a leap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably Vince's idea of having Roman eat those F5s as it to make him look strong kicking up from each one said the last.  The only thing the main event did was make the F5 weak as shit.  Hell, by all logic the AA is now the most powerful finisher as both the spear and F5 got nerf to hell last night.


The Styles Clash seems strong again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

That Yes movement video package was fire. After that, I thought about how WWE tried to ignore all this shit when it was actually happening.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes movement video showed me how over the chant is and not Bryan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Styles Clash seems strong again.



Until Styles has a match with Roman again.   With that lengthy build up of Roman being the big dawg of Raw and then falling short at WM, creative might have him go the Cena rout and drop the difficulty level by chasing the main title from SmackDown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yes movement video showed me how over the chant is and not Bryan.



I feel like some shit we shouldn't troll.

Who raised you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> To think that these two were *hugging and kissing *backstage a couple weeks ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn they buried both Cena and Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Well Goldie got his moment.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I don't understand why WWE hasn't protected Cena more in the last year.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Goldie got his moment.


I'm being serious.

Mojo eliminating Ryder was one of my favorite moments from last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Genuinely hate this company

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand why WWE hasn't protected Cena more in the last year.



Why the fuck are you trying to expose me!?? I was doing some politics on the side in hopes of getting called up to the main roster but i got too greedy and now John is paying the price

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company



I'M MARKING OUT BRO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company


So much for Roman turning heel tonight.  Smh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company



Wtf is a Greatest Royal Rumble??? They just had the RR 3 months ago so what the fuck is this shit??? 

And why the fuck is Roman getting a fucking rematch?? For fucks sake are they really taking us for some retarded fools? The challenger doesn’t have the right to get another shot when he loses. 

This samoan fuckery has to stop. Seriously.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

ugh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

WWE should fire the entire roster except those with Samoan blood and just hire samoans and make it an all Samoan company. They also need to change the company name to Samoan Wrestling Entertainment.

This stupid gay ass shit that Vince has going on with samoans is retarded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

This couldn't be better news even if Charlotte sat on Asuka's face.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This couldn't be better news even if Charlotte sat on Asuka's face.



Charlotte should be bottom imo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ugh


Every time you say that Roman is done.  Vince doubles down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

At lesst Roman and Lesnar at the Greatest RR means we might notbget it at WM 35.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman has been taking a lot of favors from Vince far more than Kevin Dunn has in his entire fucking life


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every time you say that Roman is done.  Vince doubles down.



He's still done unless Monday night Raw becomes a weekly thing in India and Saudi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company



Meh, Greatest Sausage Fest seen from Saudi Arabia.  

And Roman getting the rematch because he became an SNK boss tier character in shitting on the F5.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Happy for Cena.  It seems like he enjoyed himself for once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Greatest Sausage Fest seen from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> And Roman getting the rematch because he became an SNK boss tier character in shitting on the F5.



Brock needs to figure out Roman is only vulnerable to the F5 when he's flashing red and taunting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

YFW Cena and Roman turn heel at the exact same time and form the new Two Man Power Trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Send Bray and Matt Hardy to Smackdown.  They should fight the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> YFW Cena and Roman turn heel at the exact same time and form the new Two Man Power Trip.


They could come out carrying a minimum of 4 belts.  Tag Champs, WWE Title, and IC or US.  Make these guys ruthless a holes!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.



Wouldn't that mean brock beats rOman again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

They will literally stone Balor if he tries that gay shit in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I hear that will be on the network.

No women allowed.  No chance of women sitting on other women.  So I won't be watching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2018)

it's so fucking stupid that a bunch of adults in Saudi Arabia can't handle the fact that women can be strong and wear revealing clothings 
stupid traditions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

pat pat said:


> it's so fucking stupid that a bunch of adults in Saudi Arabia can't handle the fact that women can be strong and wear revealing clothings
> stupid traditions


That's why they don't deserve the event.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's why they don't deserve the event.


these motherfuckers don't deserve it 
if they want to rap on their masculinity and traditions , they can do it 
there are places like United Kingdom who DESERVE THE EVENT and whose crowd would make it legendary 
=> but we are talking about a company that made fucking mahal as USA champ so...


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman needs to go to Smackdown and let him rot there!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Brocks vince and danas boy


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Brocks vince and danas boy


Roman was right!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company


smh should have did it tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> smh should have did it tonight.


Why drag out something the fans hate?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why drag out something the fans hate?


So have it 2 weeks later?? won't that drag it out even further?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely hate this company



I'm gonna get banned tonight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Saudi government paid Vince millions. He's gonna give them a title change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

So there won't be any women on that card? 

Will the fans jump the barricades and try to rape mickie james if her booty is sticking out there like it was at WM?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> So there won't be any women on that card?
> 
> Will the fans jump the barricades and try to rape mickie james if her booty is sticking out there like it was at WM?



No, it's a cultural thing over there where women are viewed as second class.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Looool Cm punk once again proven right


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> YFW Cena and Roman turn heel at the exact same time and form the new Two Man Power Trip.



If they start killing bitches like the power trip did (before Austin became Bailey) then it wouldn't be too bad an idea.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Why announce the Brock/Roman match now?  The fans at Raw tonight are smart fans.  They are all going to know.

Roman can't appear tonight without getting booed out of the building.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> So there won't be any women on that card?
> 
> Will the fans jump the barricades and try to rape mickie james if her booty is sticking out there like it was at WM?



No. They are not into women. I assure you they will kill each other just to get a piece of Balor’s ass

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> No. They are not into women. I assure you they will kill each other just to get a piece of Balor’s ass



The Balor club is for everyone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

According to David Herro, wrestling promoter who knows Nash and a lot of other people really well


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Balor club is for everyone


Balor is a fucking moron.  He wins every match when he's the demon.  Why doesn't he wear the makeup for big title matches?!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> According to David Herro, wrestling promoter who knows Nash and a lot of other people really well



So wait they are basically making this saudi shit fest the true WM?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Balor is a fucking moron.  He wins every match when he's the demon.  Why doesn't he wear the makeup for big title matches?!!



Balor shortens his lifespan every time he has to use the tailed beast chakra demon king.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So wait they are basically making this saudi shit fest the true WM?


No its the greatest rumble!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So wait they are basically making this saudi shit fest the true WM?



Yeah, seems like it. It's underhanded, but actually pretty smart. Get Roman the belt in a place where he'll get massively cheered because Saudi's more backwards than a moonwalk. They'll get the footage of an audience going nuts that they want and Roman gets to "make history" at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So wait they are basically making this saudi shit fest the true WM?


You know what's more profitable than an annual Wrestlemania?  Two Wrestlemania's!!  One domestic and one international!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Also booked for the greatest royal rumble...

Cena vs HHH

They're loading this card with mark matches that everyone from the Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression era would love. Up next, is probably Kurt Angle vs Orton.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

God damn it ghost stop making me laugh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also booked for the greatest royal rumble...
> 
> Cena vs HHH
> 
> They're loading this card with mark matches that everyone from the Attitude Era or Ruthless Aggression era would love. Up next, is probably Kurt Angle vs Orton.


Kane vs Big Show!  Boom!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2018)

This is some WCW tier shit like imagine Sting not winning at Starcade 97 only to give it to him at the next B-level ppv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kane vs Big Show!  Boom!!



Battle of the giants! They're larger than life!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kane vs Big Show!  Boom!!


Holy shit.


But also remember every title being defended besides women


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Battle of the giants! They're larger than life!


This is where hulk hogan returns!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> This is some WCW tier shit like imagine Sting not winning at Starcade 97 only to give it to him at the next B-level ppv.


I have been telling you guys that this company is fucking clueless for a long time now to be honest.

Maybe you are finally ready to start listening??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

I can't wait for WWE to bring back Nash, Hall and Hogan for the 48732894th nWo reunion and all the Saudi marks will go "Too sweeeet" during Hall's survey like they've never seen this schtick in their lives.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have been telling you guys that this company is fucking clueless for a long time now to be honest.
> 
> Maybe you are finally ready to start listening??




OK Mr this a good raw and I'm traveling 100 miles to watch a wwe event


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Tonight is a big RAW, I hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, seems like it. It's underhanded, but actually pretty smart. Get Roman the belt in a place where he'll get massively cheered because Saudi's more backwards than a moonwalk. They'll get the footage of an audience going nuts that they want and Roman gets to "make history" at the same time.



Poor Roman only gets cheered by clueless desert people


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> OK Mr this a good raw and I'm traveling 100 miles to watch a wwe event


1000 miles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Poor Roman only gets cheered by clueless desert people



No wonder Roman is over in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Bobby Lashley or Del Rio should interfere and cost Roman the match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I didn't see most of the women's battle royal to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Del Rio should interfere and cost Roman the match


Fuck yeah.  Bring back the League of Nations!  Del Rio, Sheamus, Cesaro, and Rusev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Del Rio coming back to finish the job on Paige!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio coming back to finish the job on Paige!


Good


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, seems like it. It's underhanded, but actually pretty smart. Get Roman the belt in a place where he'll get massively cheered because Saudi's more backwards than a moonwalk. They'll get the footage of an audience going nuts that they want and Roman gets to "make history" at the same time.



Yup. Pretty much. Win/win for Vince. Oil money on one hand, and his boy getting cheered by casual land on the other.

What a shitty company.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

tfw Vince moves WWE headquarters to Oilstan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Did Christian get announced for the 2019 hall of fame yet?  (The sooner the better.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince gonna sign an Arab wrestler next


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Edge got the loudest pop of the weekend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

After Saudi Rumble. Can't wait for Mania to be booked in India. 



Jake CENA said:


> Vince gonna sign an Arab wrestler next



Zayn bro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No wonder Roman is over in Texas.



Dammit. 



Jake CENA said:


> Vince gonna sign an Arab wrestler next



Probably born in Canada as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Well good way to kill off crowd enthusiasm, here's Steph.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Steph selling getting her ass kicked by a legit UFC chick.... by walking.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Hopefully Stephanie fires Angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Steph was part of the longest match on the card right?  Time that could have been better spent on other certain matches.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Steph: "I got a couple good hits in, right? I mean, I hit her a bunch of times!"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So wait they are basically making this saudi shit fest the true WM?



Yeah just a prediction from him but I think hes on the money..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Joan Jett with another pay day when that song is played.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rousey still smiling like a kid in a candy store.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Ronda is already one of the best faces in the company lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Rousey still smiling like a kid in a candy store.



Hey man. It's working. At least she wasn't giggling during the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Welp crowd calling Steph out.   So when's plan B suppose to take effect since it's a McMahon.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

lel, Steph.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hey man. It's working. At least she wasn't giggling during the match.



Hey, don't get me wrong, I actually like it. Certainly helps her seem more human than she did previously. And like you said, she can turn the angry on pretty good during a match.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm buying the Rousey is Stone Cold and Stephanie is Vince rumors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy shit, the day in time we see Steph getting hers on TV.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Trips nowhere to be found because deep down, he knows his wife deserves this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

I just broke your arm. tee-hee.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm buying the Rousey is Stone Cold and Stephanie is Vince rumors.



Lmao if thats the plan its working.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

"You deserve it"  Savage crowd tonight.    Now the "Goodbye" chants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Should've sat on her face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

"May we please have a little respect for Stephanie McMahon?"

This is what pisses me off about this company. They KNOW what gets over. *They KNOW*!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jojo calling for respect.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "May we please have a little respect for Stephanie McMahon?"
> 
> This is what pisses me off about this company. They KNOW what gets over. They KNOW!


I agree.  But CM Punk was the last straw.  No one will ever be allowed to leave the company high and dry like that ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

What?  A TV spot just announced the superstar shakeup???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

"Beaten, batter, and bruised."  Fucking Roman tanked five F5s and if he kicked out of that sixth it would have been Fairy Tail tier of absurdity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What?  A TV spot just announced the superstar shakeup???



Hmms't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "May we please have a little respect for Stephanie McMahon?"
> 
> This is what pisses me off about this company. They KNOW what gets over. *They KNOW*!



Further proves that Vince is a piece of shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Guys.  Of course they know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Beaten, batter, and bruised."  Fucking Roman tanked five F5s and if he kicked out of that sixth it would have been Fairy Tail tier of absurdity.



Reminder that the worm and the cobra were more reliable.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  Of course they know.



THEN WHY DON'T THEY DO THE SHOW GOOD?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

E overbooking the women cuz they know they're getting the week off during the greatest royal rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Alexa needs to call her a fatso.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

THICKIE JAMES IS ALMOST NAKKID.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia deserve to sit on my face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The Samoan the fans deserve.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia can't cut a good babyface promo.  So this is a disaster if Alexa doesn't come out and get some heat.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

They're using the word "bully" in storyline


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Mickie and Alexa need to be begging for Nia to smother them with her ass cheeks tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What?  A TV spot just announced the superstar shakeup???



Even if they  go to FOX I guess theres technically still time for one more draft...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> E overbooking the women cuz they know they're getting the week off during the greatest royal rumble.



Sad but true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Why the fuck is Mickie on Alexa's side? She got the same treatment from McTaker and Layla a few years back.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

The crowd's helping Nia's promo a lot.
Fortunate that she's over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow, so Moon debuts on the Raw roster tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

EMBER MOON


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why the fuck is Mickie on Alexa's side? She got the same treatment from McTaker and Layla a few years back.


Alexa brought her back to WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why the fuck is Mickie on Alexa's side? She got the same treatment from McTaker and Layla a few years back.



Anything to cuck Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why the fuck is Mickie on Alexa's side? She got the same treatment from McTaker and Layla a few years back.



Fuck you, shut up, remembering shit.

------------

WWE Universe about to get Moon'd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman: this is horseshit. she's samoan and related to the rock too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Moon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anything to cuck Buddy Murphy.



Speaking of, when's Big Cass suppose to come back.  I thought he was technically cleared.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Ember better add the stink face to her move set if she wants to get over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia was a bitch heel until a week ago.  Why does she have friends?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Some ass is about tovhet whooped .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia was a bitch heel until a week ago.  Why does she have friends?



Shhh.  Remember bitches be crazy when it's WWE women's division.  Nia went from friend, betraying Alexa, back to friend in about 3 weeks during the summer.  Also let's not forget "I Wished you died in the womb." to "blood is thicker than water." with the Bellas.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Alexa and Mickie are about to get squashed.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why the fuck is Mickie on Alexa's side? She got the same treatment from McTaker and Layla a few years back.


I asked that like 2 months ago


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Mickie's booty covered up. Already gonna close the stream. smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

I would gladly love for Mickie to sit on my face


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Nia looks bigger than ever tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Moon.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia looks bigger than ever tonight.


probably had a big celebration last night and gained 5 pounds.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Nickolas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Alexa got rekt there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

They really going through with this.   Wow, so all this just to have Braun drop the belts tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Alexa broke her nose again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh look Rukia. Must be a pre-taped segment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alexa got rekt there.


She must be going back to Smackdown.  She lost like someone leaving the territory.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

The WWE lockerroom has been put on notice.

PRAY that half of you either retire or fuck off in the next 10 years, because when the time comes, *nobody is safe.*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Nicholas GOAT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

oh hi rukia


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

A Super Trooper 2 trailer and probably Farva still on suspension.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Already planting the seeds for the next Cena/Roman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia over af


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Don't be a lemon, be a rosebud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey, Adam's back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Don't be a lemon, be a rosebud



Lol, was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

No Way Jose will never get over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Not this Adam Rose shit again.


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2018)

missing Raw tonight, gotta work late some new electrical displays came in
rip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

The fuck, the entrance was longer than the match.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Reminds me of funkasaurus lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

PG ho train sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The one in the salmon dress can get this D tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

The conga line is just last night's Balor club.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Holy shit it really is TruMania.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

Ronda is going to be just fine


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Brock resigned for 3 years with WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

so AoP coming up next?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock resigned for 3 years with WWE.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

AND his new deal allows him to still do MMA fights after his testing clears.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Wrestlers are never gonna hold the UniChampionship again, are they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Wrestlers are never gonna hold the UniChampionship again, are they?



My money is on Rukia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> AND his new deal allows him to still do MMA fights after his testing clears.



What a shitty company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Perry Saturn looks in great shape.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Beach balls in that match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Revival is a waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

WWE wants to make money off of the MMA hype I guess. Good chance that Roman still drops the belt I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck Rollins and his shitty generic CAW-tier entrance theme music.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

The Semen Demon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm, so it's Grand Slam Rollins then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock resigned for 3 years with WWE.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

that shirt is so cringy, Balor should stick to wrestling and leave out his identity political bullshit

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

I legit prefer Deano to this bland spot monkey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Finn is a dick.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Finn saw Seth's dick pics and got interested.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

If they are going to have Balor play a gay wrestler, then isn't it a bad idea to take him to Saudi Arabia.  Don't they throw homosexuals off of rooftops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor is out here to find a date.  Not to get a title shot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Ohhhh talk dat shit Seth.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they are going to have Balor play a gay wrestler, then isn't it a bad idea to take him to Saudi Arabia.  Don't they throw homosexuals off of rooftops.



Dat heel heat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth made the Miz household cry. Fuck him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

The Balor community!?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they are going to have Balor play a gay wrestler, then isn't it a bad idea to take him to Saudi Arabia.  Don't they throw homosexuals off of rooftops.



Is it the best idea to go to a place that hates women in the middle of your Women's [R]Evolution?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Seth made the Miz household cry. Fuck him.



Agreed


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Finn trying to get body slammed.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Brother Nero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth knocking Miz's wrestling. Oh please honey, at least he can get heel heat without legit injuring a legend that waited his entire career to sign with the company.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

NERO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Well that was out of nowhere.   Why is Jeff coming out to help those two.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

That fucking explosion from Jeffs music.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Is Jeff Hardy drunk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor hoping someone sits on his face before the night's over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>Jeff helping Seth.

This dude is too high to wrestle. Send him back home.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Jeff Hardy drunk?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Daw not brother nero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't have to see Seth wrestle two days in a row. Fuck me, God is real.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they are going to have Balor play a gay wrestler, then isn't it a bad idea to take him to Saudi Arabia.  Don't they throw homosexuals off of rooftops.


Better hope no one there runs into his bicycle pic on the internet.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor still going to Saudi Arabia lol what a fucking hypocrite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Wait. Rampage as in the video game? Wow. Fuck you Dwayne.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Who will Balor try to hook up with?  Jeff or Seth?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Rampage as in the video game? Wow. Fuck you Dwayne.


Dumbest movie Rock has ever signed up for.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

They basically accepted Jeff and his flaws


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who will Balor try to hook up with?  Jeff or Seth?


>Makin' a man choose.

There's enough of Finn's Balor to go around.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

This storyline


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dumbest movie Rock has ever signed up for.


Tooth fairy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

So on this episode of Degrassi Raw, Bayley and Sasha still figuring out their hurt feelings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Just turn Bayley heel tonight.  Stop dragging this out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

kinda bored....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> kinda bored....



Greatest Royal Rumble is also TruPostManiaRaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

So an Avenger's trailer without showing the Black Order.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Sashi has been taking a lot of L lately


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Sasha fucking sucks.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Sashi has been taking a lot of L lately


She deserves all of them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Sashi has been taking a lot of L lately



She can take my D instead.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Paige Here ck


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 9, 2018)

We knew this was coming


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

FUCK YOU SASHA BANKS.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Paige is retiring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

WE COULD HAVE HAD RONDA VS PAIGE.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

They are forcing her to Retire like Dbry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Dammit, this is getting hard to watch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shit now I feel bad.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

>Heel cutting a face promo and retirement speech after a nothing match...
I'm so fucking....

I'm so tired.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Porn career

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

THIS IS HER HOUSE.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

She will be back in a couple years


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Porn career


*What's Beavis doing in the bangbus?!*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Man this sucks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Poor Paige. I feel bad.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

SASHA BANKS GOTTA DIE


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

No Paige/Mickie feud


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> SASHA BANKS GOTTA DIE


Go rip her weave off to reveal her Corbin-tier hairline.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm guessing that Paige segment was placed so shittily because it wasn't planned.

There's a leaked script floating around right now and the Paige segment wasn't on it. So for some reason they just decided to toss her out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

This Overness


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Elias is soo over


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

The Walk Stripes. 
A Seven Elias Army


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

We are scumbags chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Crowd proud they are scumbags.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm guessing that Paige segment was placed so shittily because it wasn't planned.
> 
> There's a leaked script floating around right now and the Paige segment wasn't on it. So for some reason they just decided to toss her out there.


Absolution is a failure.  So it's time to split them up imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

LASHLEY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

I said God is real. Turns out he was Elias all along.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

BOBBYLASHLEY


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

BLACK LESNAR


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Elias is soo over


But they have nothing for him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

LESNAR VS LASHLEY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Welp Elias about to be fed to Lashley.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Robert Lazer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>no pyro

fuck outta here.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Lashley & EC3 in WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Remember this is the guy that saved Trump's hair at a WM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

I wanted Lashley to trash Lesnar.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >no pyro
> 
> fuck outta here.



"Pyro isn't conducive to the experience" -Old Dogg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh look.  It's the big brother of Apollo Crews.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

WOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW

TNA mention


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

that suplex looked stronger than the half dozen f5s delivered by bork last night.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Hire them, Kurt.
Kevin's got kid!

EDIT*
"I hear that TNA is hiring."
FUUUUUUUCK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Angle shooting low with that TNA spot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

TNA?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

@TNADixie;


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Angle with the TNA diss


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Kevin needs to be on Raw.  I hope he wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

You don't punch down Kurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

TNA mention xD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

His tag team division is full????  Are you kidding me?  He says this after last night??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

why is the rampage ape listening to the dwayne when they eat humans like snacks in the games?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> His tag team division is full????  Are you kidding me?  He says this after last night??



Oh shit Rukia mad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is the rampage ape listening to the dwayne when they eat humans like snacks in the games?



Hollywood.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

AoP is coming?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Fire Slater and Rhyno and bring in Kevin and Sami.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

AoP bay bay


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is the rampage ape listening to the dwayne when they eat humans like snacks in the games?



They probably didn't want to make a movie where transformed humans commited mass murder.
This being the case, the obvious solution is just to not to make the movie, but eh. Money.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is the rampage ape listening to the dwayne when they eat humans like snacks in the games?



Because Dwayne character probably raised him.   Think Pratt's character with Blue from Jurassic World.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

We're about to witness murder on tv.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Poor Rhyno smh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Huh, AoP is here. Neat.
Their inevitable feud with the Bludgeons should be cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Heath's kids about to be orphaned.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Run, run for your kids!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

AoP vs Bludgeon Brothers would be interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

He has kids.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because Dwayne character probably raised him.   Think Pratt's character with Blue from Jurassic World.


That's really lame.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

So the main roster talent sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Guys did WWE take shots at TNA?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys did WWE take shots at TNA?



Yes through Kurt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Time for the big doge.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

My stream's being ass.
What happened to Ellering?
The chat's saying he was killed in cold blood.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

also Ember and AOP was obvious call up


but HOLY SHIT BOBBAY IS BACK?!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

lol WWE automatically fucks this thing up as soon as the guys debut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Yes through Kurt.


damn this exam 

I just got home and rewinded the recording. Glad I got to fast forward the beginning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> My stream's being ass.
> What happened to Ellering?
> The chat's saying he was killed in cold blood.



Nah they just implied that he shouldn't follow them anymore, essentially leaving him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

>This Bork/Reigns ad
I'm so tired....



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah they just implied that he shouldn't follow them anymore, essentially leaving him.



Oh okay, that's not so bad.
Shame, but it's fine. Apparently he hates to travel, and I wouldn't wish WWE's schedule on anyone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

If fans really want to hurt Roman just don't react at all to anything he says. Sit there stonefaced hahaha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

BIG DAWG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >This Bork/Reigns ad
> I'm so tired....
> 
> 
> ...




Same 

so the joke of Vince trying to get Roman over is too real


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

>A dozen F5s

..tired...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Where's the cut? At least put a band-aid or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If fans really want to hurt Roman just don't react at all to anything he says. Sit there stonefaced hahaha.


or at least call him Vince's girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If fans really want to hurt Roman just don't react at all to anything he says. Sit there stonefaced hahaha.



They're all tired.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

What did coach just say?

It could be the best card since Wrestlemania last night???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Tsundere crowd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Please don't have him talk... please.
... just... for god's sake.... just.

what is your goal...?
Why are you doing this...?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman has to be preparing to tell the fans to fuck themselves.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Giving Excuses

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or at least call him Vince's girlfriend



Or better yet shit on Vince when he comes out and not treat him as a god like at the Raw 25.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Samoa JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe is back


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

This is a whiny promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

No one cares.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

WORKED SHOOT ANGLE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman complaining that he's getting another title shot?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Roman: "I don't even know why I'm in the match in Saudi" [spoken angrily]

...please....

Joe: "Roman thinks there's some conspiracy goin' on!"

...I just want... to go home....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe is a great promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Roman complaining that he's getting another title shot?



yeah I would have chanted bullshit on that one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe is a great promo.



Yeah, but he's fat so no one listens to him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe too real for the big doge.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Reigns vs. Joe at Backlash? I thought they were going to save that for summerslam.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

>Roman being a loser is now a prominent part of the storyline

...god.

So are we doing a redemption arc now? Another one?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for spoiling the greatest rumble dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe probably gonna get screwed by Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thanks for spoiling the greatest rumble dude.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

This theme makes wanna play smash and pick Bowser.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Joe punked the hell out of Roman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, but he's fat so no one listens to him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh.  Is WWE going to pretend that Raw 25 was a big success???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh.  Is WWE going to pretend that Raw 25 was a big success???



Hey, remember when DX drove a tank to Nitro and won the Monday night wars?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

So Titus Brand about to job out to the Woken Ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, I'm awake

EDIT*
Oh, fuck. That wasn't a pun.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

WWE Main Event Mafia

Cena/Roman/Strowman/???/???


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Still doing the supernatural dummy narrative with Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Lol @ Corey correcting Michael Cole.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mickie and Alexa need to be begging for Nia to smother them with her ass cheeks tbh.



Did the belt fit Nia?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

So Matt straight up ignored Jeff?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I'm awake
> 
> EDIT*
> Oh, fuck. That wasn't a pun.


Too late you're part of the woken army

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Coach is sooo bad. Can we get Tom Phillips?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Still doing the supernatural dummy narrative with Bray.



Remember when Bray stole the Undertaker's powers and could control lightning and teleport? 

Congratulations, because no one else does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Still doing the supernatural dummy narrative with Bray.



Yeah, it's retarded but...

Hell, I'll take it. The fans do want to cheer him, he's actually one half of an over act now and maybe he'll win some fucking matches. As far as low effort bullshit, this at least has a chance of being decent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker confirmed for Bray and Hardy mark.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too late you're part of the woken army


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Vince has fucking gimmick killers with Hardy and Wyatt.   Damn I was joking about Hardy being the gimmick hitman for stale gimmicks but damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when Bray stole the Undertaker's powers and could control lightning and teleport?
> 
> Congratulations, because no one else does.



He lost those powers when Orton burned his trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Did the belt fit Nia?


What do you think?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


>


WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What do you think?





Did she wore it around her neck?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirker confirmed for Bray and Hardy mark.



>I've ever made being a Bray mark a secret.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Coach is sooo bad. Can we get Tom Phillips?


I think you guys are killing it with your analysis tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when Bray stole the Undertaker's powers and could control lightning and teleport?
> 
> Congratulations, because no one else does.


And somehow lost in a wrestling match with them.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Did she wore it around her neck?


Her wrist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it's retarded but...
> 
> Hell, I'll take it. The fans do want to cheer him, he's actually one half of an over act now and maybe he'll win some fucking matches. As far as low effort bullshit, this at least has a chance of being decent.


he might even get to win gold to re-establish him 

oh god the Ronda wank continues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he might even get to win gold to re-establish him
> 
> oh god the Ronda wank continues


You can not tell me you would not wank to Ronda


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> And somehow lost in a wrestling match with them.



Which is weaker, Taker's magic or the current state of Lesnar's F5s?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

>stole taker's powers
>runs a natgeo feed on the ring canvas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think you guys are killing it with your analysis tonight.


Its like he has no idea whats going on and says the wrong shit its almost Mike Adamle levels of cluelessness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> You can not tell me you would not wank to Ronda


No I'm not into super stick figured crybabies 


I get Alexa wank, Mickie, etc but Ronda ain't good looking . Plus she's Kofi Kingston happy to be here attitude irks me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Ronda was so close to sitting on Steph's face

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Which is weaker, Taker's magic or the current state of Lesnar's F5s?


Cena's AAs actually

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Michael Cole has to be annoyed with Graves.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >stole taker's powers
> >runs a natgeo feed on the ring canvas



Hey man, don't knock it, those documentaries are horrifying. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena's AAs actually


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

End of the Yep Movement!  At least Kevin and Sami will be separated for once.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

I miss Booker T he was off but at least he was funny as hell


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Which is weaker, Taker's magic or the current state of Lesnar's F5s?


WWE has Bleach and DB Super beat in retarded power scaling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Hey man, don't knock it, those documentaries are horrifying.



He was showing Great Khali matches?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda was so close to sitting on Steph's face



We'll get 'em one day, man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Hey man, don't knock it, those documentaries are horrifying.



he also hasn't recovered his quick pinfall loss to Deano


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Soooo.

When we going to see AJ vs Joe ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Man how many time has Rampage in commercials during Raw.    Still waiting on The Meg trailer to air on TV.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> I miss Booker T he was off but at least he was funny as hell



Booker T is the only commentator to make me shout red-facedly at my television as if they can hear me.

I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but it *is *a factual statement.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

I do think AJ, Joe & Roode vs Shield  would be an interesting match or feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Booker T was entertaining!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Go Kevin!


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

I love the generic Owens Title


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Good point by Corey.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm I think Sami might win and they'll keep KO in the main event for Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

Kayfabe-wise, wouldn't Steph have taken both Sami and KO in to spite her brother since she on a higher pecking order than Kurt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

This is a funny match so far.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe-wise, wouldn't Steph have taken both Sami and KO in to spite her brother since she on a higher pecking order than Kurt.


Steph too busy worrying about her broken arm to care about what happens on raw now. 

Maybe we won't see her for the rest of the year...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe-wise, wouldn't Steph have taken both Sami and KO in to spite her brother since she on a higher pecking order than Kurt.



Steph was mindbroken at the start of the show.
She's in no state to engage in familial squabbles right now.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

Owens goes to 205 live his ongoing storyline is trying to cut weight to compete

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Simple solution, double KO or double Countout


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Owens goes to 205 live his ongoing storyline is trying to cut weight to compete


make it happen Vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Steph too busy worrying about her broken arm to care about what happens on raw now.
> 
> Maybe we won't see her for the rest of the year...



You give me false hope bro


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Sami /KO to NXT?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Poor Paul Ellering


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Steph was mindbroken at the start of the show.
> She's in no state to engage in familial squabbles right now.


Ronda gave Steph the ahego face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Owens has kids!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Welp, I guess I'll have to start watching Impact now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> I miss Booker T he was off but at least he was funny as hell



"Oh dat boy right there..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

So  Wyatt is now officially part of the Woken Family.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Kage Miz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Jeff is now in the Balor Club.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2018)

Time to bring Darren Young back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Welp, I guess I'll have to start watching Impact now.


or maybe El Generico and Kevin Steen return

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

lol TNA chant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Kage Miz





Gibbs said:


> Kage Miz


LMAO!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Miz is one of the few guys that understands entertainment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Brother Bray and Brother Nero hug

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or maybe El Generico and Kevin Steen return



Holy shit this is genius Dean 

I hope this happens and the two goofballs troll us lmao. El Generico must wear a mask and then feud with the returninf Mysterio. While Kevin Steen can feud with Nakamura


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2018)

Were we supposed to hear things that just came through with "I'm getting too old?"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> lol TNA chant



damn i missed this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Holy shit this is genius Dean
> 
> I hope this happens and the two goofballs troll us lmao. El Generico must wear a mask and then feud with the returninf Mysterio. While Kevin Steen can feud with Nakamura



Sami's is easy to do but tricking people about Kevin Steen requires him to wear different gear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sami's is easy to do but tricking people about Kevin Steen requires him to wear different gear



Fat Steen should not wear any top and start wearing trunks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Geoff Harvey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat Steen should not wear any top and start wearing trunks


He should become the new Vader.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

In b4 Daniel Bryan comes in and costs the Miz the win


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He should become the new Vader.


That could work both Generico and Steen wearing masks lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Balor wants to start!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In b4 Daniel Bryan comes in and costs the Miz the win



It just dawned on me that the shakeup could put Miz and Bryan on the same brand.

.......yyyeesssss....!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Seth


what did he do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It just dawned on me that the shakeup could put Miz and Bryan on the same brand.
> 
> .......yyyeesssss....!




Save it for Summerslam?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Wtf 

Shirker are you homo?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn they are talking about Daniel Bryan and the Miz.


----------



## Legend (Apr 9, 2018)

OMG Coach is retarded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf
> 
> Shirker are you homo?







Dean Ambrose said:


> Save it for Summerslam?



That'd be cool, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

LGBQT colors on Jeff are really clashing with the black 

Brother Nero


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LGBQT colors on Jeff are really clashing with the black
> 
> Brother Nero


No wonder Balor tagged him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That'd be cool, I guess.


don't  fret, this is coming from the guy who obsesses over Roman Reigns

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No wonder Balor tagged him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't  fret, this is coming from the guy who obsesses over Roman Reigns



Honestly I'm glad he asked, because I'm always afraid I come off as majorly homophobic.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth won for the gay community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly I'm glad he asked, because I'm always afraid I come off as majorly homophobic.


aren't most of the guys here, homophobic other than Khris?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

"Seth Rolling has no interest in moving to Smackdown live." lmfao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2018)

The hell is this.  The Miz and co lost, let them be.   Damn so Dallas and Axel eating finishers.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

I like how that dude's shirt in the back says sex on it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

that was an odd way to end Raw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that was an odd way to end Raw


No Strowman tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Fuck Rampage!!!  Looks awful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> aren't most of the guys here, homophobic other than Khris?



Wrestling fans can be homophobic?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No Strowman tonight?


Him and the 10 year old vacated the tag titles earlier. 

So dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

What an awful post-mania Raw. Why is Vince so terrible? smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Wrestling fans can be homophobic?


well yeah 

that's why most want females looking skimpy as possible  

so they can cover the fact that wrestling is kinda gay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What an awful post-mania Raw. Why is Vince so terrible? smh.


cause he's busy jerking off to Roman that's why.

Every day I grow hope of his death 

as messed up as it is


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

The GUAYYYY Community stands tall to end the show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What an awful post-mania Raw. Why is Vince so terrible? smh.



Yeah, tonight was painfully average. Didn't really feel like the followup to some of the stuff from last night was all that special. Even some of the new arrivals fell a little flat (though I won't blame that one on them. I was spoiled on Lasley and AoP yesterday. Had no idea Ember was on her way though.).

Tomorrow'll probably be the same way, but I'll check it out anyway for Heelsuke Nakamura and Bryan. Still disappointing to know that WM essentially was put on hold for a month.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

So Joe is beating Brock yeah?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2018)

Will try to read some draft rumors this week. Feels honestly like they threw the show tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well yeah
> 
> that's why most want females looking skimpy as possible
> 
> so they can cover the fact that wrestling is kinda gay



>Kinda


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 9, 2018)

Nicholas and Joe the most over parts of RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> The GUAYYYY Community stands tall to end the show.


too bad that Paige's career didn't


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Kinda


if I admit it's super gay, then I will accidentally bury everyone's hobby here and thus get ambushed for it


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Show was just a see this person returned or got called up and boy this crowd crazy!

Obviously they can't do major shit since they have to wait for the draft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Him and the 10 year old vacated the tag titles earlier.
> 
> So dumb.



Vince is terrible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Big Cass Will be back next week guys!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Will try to read some draft rumors this week. Feels honestly like they threw the show tonight.



Kinda easy to see why tbf.
With the shakeup happening, any potential storylines they could start would project who's staying and who isn't. And you know how these guys are about being "unpredictable".



Dean Ambrose said:


> if I admit it's super gay, then I will accidentally bury everyone's hobby here and thus get ambushed for it



Do it anyway


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Show was just a see this person returned or got called up and boy this crowd crazy!
> 
> Obviously they can't do major shit since they have to wait for the draft


Yeah that's true. 

I think seeing Nia get her pop was pretty fucking awesome though. She legit deserved that plus her smile was W-WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Kinda easy to see why tbf.
> With the shakeup happening, any potential storylines they could start would project who's staying and who isn't. And you know how these guys are about being "unpredictable".
> 
> 
> ...




fine........HEY GUYS, WRESTLING'S FAKE AND GAY !!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

*^^Attack!*


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

I already explained before that NBA is far more gay than wrestling


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> too bad that Paige's career didn't


 

I want Queen Ronda to legit cripple dis bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *^^Attack!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, tonight was painfully average. Didn't really feel like the followup to some of the stuff from last night was all that special. Even some of the new arrivals fell a little flat (though I won't blame that one on them. I was spoiled on Lasley and AoP yesterday. Had no idea Ember was on her way though.).
> 
> Tomorrow'll probably be the same way, but I'll check it out anyway for Heelsuke Nakamura and Bryan. Still disappointing to know that WM essentially was put on hold for a month.



Last year's was crap too. Feel like they're shitting up the show on purpose to spite the "unique" euro crowd that hurr.. "cheer for the wrestlers that normally get booed and boo the wrestlers that normally get cheered".. I swear this is all for Roman. Vince ready to throw away his fortune for his boy. I mean it's not like the crowd didn't cheer for Ronda, Nia, and Balor squad just fine or anything. Your inability to write good heels isn't the crowd's fault.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I want Queen Ronda to legit cripple dis bitch.



aren't you also pissed at Vince for basically making her cry last night too? 

or did you miss it?

cause if so......... I think I'm gonna step away from your rage


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nicholas and Joe the most over parts of RAW.


The Cedric Alexander championship celebration was pretty cool too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fine........HEY GUYS, WRESTLING'S FAKE AND GAY !!!



You're fake and gay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I want Queen Ronda to legit cripple dis bitch.


also nah bro , just wish that WWE crowds turn on her so she can stop being pushed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're fake and gay.


whelp that's the best come back of all time, guess I'll pack it up and go home


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

shane next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Moon, Elias, and Ronda were the only good things about the show tonight. Even Owens and Zayn was like whatever...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Moon, Elias, and Ronda were the only good things about the show tonight. Even Owens and Zayn was like whatever...


Joe cut a good promo.

And I liked Owens/Zayn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

So Balor's new gimmick is that he's happy to be on tv just so he can push his philanthropic merch?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Last year's was crap too. Feel like they're shitting up the show on purpose to spite the "unique" euro crowd that hurr.. "cheer for the wrestlers that normally get booed and boo the wrestlers that normally get cheered".. I swear this is all for Roman. Vince ready to throw away his fortune for his boy. I mean it's not like the crowd didn't cheer for Ronda, Nia, and Balor squad just fine or anything. Your inability to write good heels isn't the crowd's fault.



This is my main problem with this "Bizzaro world" commentary that happenS every damn year. They took one year where some of their worst booking decisions were finally called out en masse by the audience (and were actually loud for a change) and they've been kinda petty and weird about it ever since.

What makes it even more frustrating is that it's one of those stupid things that always has an explanation given by idiots whenever it's brought up. "The booth has to explain to casuals why the regular audience has been replaced with louder, smarkier one". A statement that, while logical and technically true, *can be avoided entirely by just not putting yourself in that position in the first place*.

_"Bray needs this change of scenery to get his heat back"_ Why did they take it away from him in the first place?
_"The show needs to explain away Philly, Chicago and New York"_ Only because the booking is so weird and they refuse to adapt to stuff.
_"Turning Reigns heel is pointless, cuz people will just cheer him anyway"_ *ISN'T THAT WHAT THEY WANT??!?!?*



Dean Ambrose said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe cut a good promo.



Anything Roman-related is flaccid as shit. No one cares.



> And I liked Owens/Zayn.



A step down from their usual matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

Re-watching Takeover main event. Johnny Gargano with the Bayley tier entrance. Is this all part of gay gimmicks?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Balor's new gimmick is that he's happy to be on tv just so he can push his philanthropic merch?




He's gay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's gay.



Vince just had to copy everything 

Vince probably saw the Golden Lovers and thought that he also needs a gay stable on Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince just had to copy everything
> 
> Vince probably saw the Golden Lovers and thought that he also needs a gay stable on Raw



He's the semen demon now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm just now watching the North American championship match.  This is great!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's the semen demon now.


He's the demon's plaything.  No wonder he laid down for Kane so easily.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Guys just take the time to enjoy Balor for these next few weeks because he's getting stoned to death in Jeddah.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Joe is GOAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guys just take the time to enjoy Balor for these next few weeks because he's getting stoned to death in Jeddah.




He'll smile taking that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe Ronda, Finn, and Apollo are having a contest to see who can smile the most?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Ronda, Finn, and Apollo are having a contest to see who can smile the most?


This could of happened at the greatest royal rumble but one not allowed to be there and the other will be stoned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

WWE fb so weird.

"Lashley sucks. He's a Lesner knock off, and not a good one. He's not that strong, or athletic. They should give his gimmick to Apollo Crews!"

Wtf is Lashley's gimmick?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE fb so weird.
> 
> "Lashley sucks. He's a Lesner knock off, and not a good one. He's not that strong, or athletic. They should give his gimmick to Apollo Crews!"
> 
> Wtf is Lashley's gimmick?


A killer?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE fb so weird.
> 
> "Lashley sucks. He's a Lesner knock off, and not a good one. He's not that strong, or athletic. They should give his gimmick to Apollo Crews!"
> 
> Wtf is Lashley's gimmick?


FB is full of Indian casuals. Literally the lowest of the lowly dredges. Soccer Pages on FB are still the most cancerous things I've ever had the displeasure of reading.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> FB is full of Indian casuals. Literally the lowest of the lowly dredges. Soccer Pages on FB are still the most cancerous things I've ever had the displeasure of reading.


Vince must have saw the comments on FB and decided where Roman should officially win his title


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Where do we stand on Nakamura?  Some of his defenders around here claimed he just needed the right opponent.  He had that last night and still underachieved.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

When is Undisputed Era going to own every title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where do we stand on Nakamura?  Some of his defenders around here claimed he just needed the right opponent.  He had that last night and still underachieved.


they clearly held them both back in the match. fuckin rest holds for 15 minutes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

But she ended her career though

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where do we stand on Nakamura?  Some of his defenders around here claimed he just needed the right opponent.  He had that last night and still underachieved.



It looked like they were forced to have a SD main event instead of a 30 min all out match. 

You can't even blame that on Naka either because AJ did nothing special and we know he can go all out if let so.



Shit was a sabotage as the same for Strowman.


Heel Naka might be interesting though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks better in photos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Look at this fucking insincere heel speech mocking Paige. Sasha is worse than Ciampa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't remember anything Paige did.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't remember anything Paige did.


Her lesbian feud with AJ Lee.

@Ghost_of_Gashir and I remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guys just take the time to enjoy Balor for these next few weeks because he's getting stoned to death in Jeddah.



Balor won’t be stoned. He will be hunted down by thirsty arab midgets and they will kill each other just to grab Balor’s white ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't remember anything Paige did.


Smh you were drunk as hell during that time thats why

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Wtf? I now believe that Sasha is a piece of shit with a bad attitude


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh you were drunk as hell during that time thats why



Does your parents know you’re gay?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Does your parents know you’re gay?


Im getting the sense you want us to be gay so your gay ass can come out and then proclaim your love. Sorry brah I dont swing your way


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't remember anything Paige did.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 10, 2018)

It was very unfortunate Paige's career came to such a short end, and I wish her well in her future goals and life. With that said...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't like Cameron Diaz.  But back in the Mask days.  Damn was she hot!

Shortest prime ever though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Damn she looks like she was swollen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im getting the sense you want us to be gay so your gay ass can come out and then proclaim your love. Sorry brah I dont swing your way



Don’t change the topic. Are you sure you’re not gay???


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2018)

Apparently with this new deal, Brock will be taking time off for a few months to get back to fighting shape and if he wins his next upcoming fight, Brock may be in line to get a shot at the UFC Heavyweight title.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's gay.



Is he tho? Like... I have no idea for sure and that kinda contradicts the whole LGBTQ+ support.



Legend said:


> Joe is GOAT



Why is Joe talking? Why isn't he killing people for the sake of killing people? What an absurd misuse of talent.



Rukia said:


> Where do we stand on Nakamura?  Some of his defenders around here claimed he just needed the right opponent.  He had that last night and still underachieved.



That's underachieving? 

Match was good and his heel turn was executed perfectly.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at this fucking insincere heel speech mocking Paige. Sasha is worse than Ciampa.



Y'all are harsh. But surely back in the day, Vince and Sasha would've used this for some heel turn/heat.

Also, it's not anyone's fault but she *DID* apologize right? 



The Juice Man said:


> Apparently with this new deal, Brock will be taking time off for a few months to get back to fighting shape and if he wins his next upcoming fight, Brock may be in line to get a shot at the UFC Heavyweight title.



Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company.

Bret's career didn't die for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

With that being said I am excited for AoP, Ember, and Lashley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Nikki will always be my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But she ended her career though



It's not like she did it on purpose, Jesus. 
Like Khris said, though, this is the type of thing that'd usually be used for heat rather than posting something that will probably come off as disingenuous. Then again, with how hard Paige is taking it, they probably feel weird about doing that without her having signed off on it.



Rukia said:


> Her lesbian feud with AJ Lee.



That lasted for, like, 6 seconds.
They never utilized her to any respectable capacity. They just sorta threw the title on her, meandered a bit and then took it off her or something.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company.
> 
> Bret's career didn't die for this.



Owen didn't _literally_ die for this.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

How long before wwe has "nothing for her" and paige goes on another crazy drug binge?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How long before wwe has "nothing for her" and paige goes on another crazy drug binge?



This business....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How long before wwe has "nothing for her"


I thought we were already at that point?  Isn't that what last night was about?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> FB is full of Indian casuals. Literally the lowest of the lowly dredges. Soccer Pages on FB are still the most cancerous things I've ever had the displeasure of reading.



Yeah especially the soccer pages,  I'm sure they're mostly Nigerian bots who post in there shitting on Liverpool one week, then shitting on City or united the next.  Then when you check their profile they claim to be fans of Liverpool, city, united, chelsea, arsenal, Real, Barca, PSG, Bayern etc.  Hell a number of these are mutually exclusive when you can be fans of.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company. Fuck this company.
> 
> Bret's career didn't die for this.



At this rate they should just go fuck it.  Have Roman go into the ring with a steel chair at the the steel cage match and just smash Lesnar with it a few dozen times. Then "botch" it so much that Lesnar is too injured for both WWE and UFC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's not like she did it on purpose, Jesus.
> Like Khris said, though, this is the type of thing that'd usually be used for heat rather than posting something that will probably come off as disingenuous. Then again, with how hard Paige is taking it, they probably feel weird about doing that without her having signed off on it.


Oh I know. I just like to give Sasha unnecessary shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuck Shane.  He better not come out and cut a promo tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

> Apparently with this new deal, Brock will be taking time off for a few months to get back to fighting shape and if he wins his next upcoming fight, Brock may be in line to get a shot at the UFC Heavyweight title.



So it sounds like Brock might lose at that Royal Rumble event, take some time off in reality to train for his UFC fight, maybe make a reappearance for a SummerSlam rematch (or possibly a three way), and then from there I guess it depends on if he can qualify for the UFC Championship.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuck that Rumble event.  What a slap in the face to people that spent money on the Royal Rumble three months ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

Golddust at 29 . I will never forget King going, "WHAT."  .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

Worst thing about the rumble event.  It's again going to a place where I would be sure very few people give a darn about wrestling.  While areas of the world (UK and other european countries, Austrailia, hell even Japan) go decades without a major event.  I mean outside of Summerslam 92 has a major ppv happened outside of north america?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

Shit...I'm thinking now that they actually made last years Rumble kind of dumb on purpose so that this upcoming one wouldn't be up against high expectations. Particularly with Golddust and Ziggler as the last entrances.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Shit...I'm thinking now that they actually made last years Rumble kind of dumb on purpose so that this upcoming one wouldn't be up against high expectations. Particularly with Golddust and Ziggler as the last entrances.



Vince sure as hell isnt going to let a Japanese person win this Royal Rumble. He has to let the markest possible choice win.

So either Goldberg or Undertaker are winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

It's gonna be Triple H....


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's gonna be Triple H....



NOTTO DIS SHITTO AGAIN!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Mojo Rawley is going to eliminate Zach Ryder and Goldust will eliminate R Truth.  Seldom used wrestlers are still stuck in three year old storylines.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mojo Rawley is going to eliminate Zach Ryder and Goldust will eliminate R Truth.  Seldom used wrestlers are still stuck in three year old storylines.



Braun gonna eliminate Elias 

do you guys think Raw will treat AoP any good? i'm kinda negative about it tbh. look at what happened to The Revival  

The Revival is the best tag team in the roster yet they're not doing anything as of the moment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

The Revival are vanilla midgets and injury prone. 

What the hell happened to Anderson and Gallows?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Revival are vanilla midgets and injury prone.
> 
> What the hell happened to Anderson and Gallows?



injury prone? i only remembered scott dawson being injured once. how does that make them injury prone? technically everyone on the entire roster bear the risk of being injured except the Miz

Anderson and Gallows can't do shit without someone leading them


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

i don't know much about EC3 but he looks like a goofier version of Chris Masters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How long before wwe has "nothing for her" and paige goes on another crazy drug binge?





Shirker said:


> This business....



You guys serious? This ain't 2005. There are countless of other okayish promotions that'll gladly take her in. And she's already pretty famous with her movie and shit. She just needs to lay off the crushed rubber and she'll be hot again since she's pretty young. 



Nemesis said:


> Worst thing about the rumble event.  It's again going to a place where I would be sure very few people give a darn about wrestling.  While areas of the world (UK and other european countries, Austrailia, hell even Japan) go decades without a major event.  I mean outside of Summerslam 92 has a major ppv happened outside of north america?



Didn't Japan get the beast in the east event a couple of years back? Also this is all because Vince and wrestlers are getting a huge ass pay, you're not wrong but I'm sure Vince and the talent aren't minding this at all. Well except maybe for Balor and a few female wrestlers.  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Revival are vanilla midgets and injury prone.
> 
> What the hell happened to Anderson and Gallows?



Perry Saturn looks in great ship for a guy that lost his tan, got chubbier, and lost all his tats.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

*As noted,  Universal Champion Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman have both signed short-term deals with WWE and Lesnar's new deal allows for him to return to the UFC and fight at least once.  adds that word going around RAW was that Lesnar may just be working on an extension of his previous deal.

We also noted today that WWE kept the finish to Roman Reigns vs. Lesnar at  34 a big secret as the writing team and some top officials had no idea that Reigns was losing. The plan since last year had been for Reigns to win the title in New Orleans but plans were changed some time in the last week or so. In a related note, it was reported on  that the referee didn't find out about the finish until they were in the ring with the match underway.

We noted after WrestleMania, via , that there was a verbal altercation between Lesnar and Vince McMahon backstage after the match. Lesnar was upset, although we still don't know exactly why. Lesnar reportedly went off on Vince when he returned to the Gorilla Position and Vince was not happy about it. The incident reportedly ended with Lesnar throwing the WWE Universal Title belt at either Vince or the wall.

Dave Meltzer noted  that Shane McMahon was with Vince and reportedly jumped in after the belt was thrown, almost acting like he wanted to fight Lesnar. There were words exchanged and it was a scene, but Lesnar left the building with Heyman and that was it. This could always be a work, but the people there did not think they were being worked, but they were also worked on the finish of the match.

Lesnar was not on the post-WrestleMania RAW but his next title defense has been announced - a Steel Cage match for the title with Reigns at the April 27th Greatest Royal Rumble event in Saudi Arabia, which will air on the WWE Network.*


Hope this aint a work and Shane-o uses his Chinese mafia contacts to sabotage Lesnar's drug tests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Shane was about to use sage mode karate on Brock. He was lucky he backed down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

That belt is definitely coming off soon unless they are purposely spreading fake news.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How long before wwe has "nothing for her" and paige goes on another crazy drug binge?


What is there for her to do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What is there for her to do?


be a manager for someone?

maybe for a male wrestler ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> be a manager for someone?
> 
> maybe for a male wrestler ?


But then I would have to see her on my TV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But then I would have to see her on my TV



Just change the channel. That's what I do to women's wrestling nowadays


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Last two posts were made by members of the Balor Club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Last two posts were made by members of the Balor Club.


Thanks ,James Ellsworth for that analysis


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmm is Nicholas the kid standing in front of Linda?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm is Nicholas the kid standing in front of Linda?



No, that's Rukia.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 10, 2018)

Kevin and Sami's new jobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

TNA is hiring!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

3.92M viewers last night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 3.92M viewers last night



And Cena, Bork, Taker, Trips, Vince, etc.. no showed. What a dumb company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And Cena, Bork, Taker, Trips, Vince, etc.. no showed. What a dumb company.


Huh what you mean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Huh what you mean



It means they could've grabbed some returning fans but last night's show was average and things will return to being stale again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It means they could've grabbed some returning fans but last night's show was average and things will return to being stale again.



How would that help anyways if all those guys you mentioned won't be there weekly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 3.92M viewers last night


Ronda is a draw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Huh what you mean


Don't you want to retain that large audience?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

3.9 million people tuned in to be told to watch TNA.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't you want to retain that large audience?


And putting guys on there who won't be there weekly helps how?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

>When TNA is getting more cheers than Roman


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And putting guys on there who won't be there weekly helps how?


You have to keep the excitement going.  You can make integrate new stars while using guys like Cena.

Revival vs Anderson and Gallows will drive casual fans away.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> be a manager for someone?
> 
> maybe for a male wrestler ?



Live sex show with the returning Del Rio!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

SD beats Raw tonight if Almas debuts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Live sex show with the returning Del Rio!



Del Rio would no-show like this was an indy show if he had to bang current Paige.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

You can't have Edge induct people anymore.  He gets a bigger pop than the people he is inducting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio would no-show like this was an indy show if he had to bang current Paige.



Del Rio doesn't have to. Remember its all a show and its fake. Del Rio is a good actor lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You can't have Edge induct people anymore.  He gets a bigger pop than the people he is inducting.



i remember back when Edge did his farewell speech, i swear i'd saw him working in TNA as Adam Copeland with a mechanic gimmick or something lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How would that help anyways if all those guys you mentioned won't be there weekly



Isn't that just a whole other issue tho?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Seth Rollins got some great cheers last night.

Thank god he brought the Curbstomp back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't that just a whole other issue tho?


No because you said having those guys would keep the fans who watched in the past.

Why would they stay watching the next week if Taker isn't there


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins got some great cheers last night.
> 
> Thank god he brought the Curbstomp back!



[Curb]Stomp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How would that help anyways if all those guys you mentioned won't be there weekly



Win or lose most people have a follow up on the raw after the match with Taker.  Plus Cena even if people dislike him has people tuning into him regardless.  Even if it is to say "I have nothing left, I'm going to leave and bang my GF/Fiance/Wife Nikki"


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Win or lose most people have a follow up on the raw after the match with Taker.  Plus Cena even if people dislike him has people tuning into him regardless.  Even if it is to say "I have nothing left, I'm going to leave and bang my GF/Fiance/Wife Nikki"



But what's the point tho.

By your statement those watchers will tune in anyways so might as well debut and bring in returns of talents who will be there on the road.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm is Nicholas the kid standing in front of Linda?



Nah Nicholas isn't a Mcmahon he's supposedly a son of one of the more high ranked refs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No because you said having those guys would keep the fans who watched in the past.
> 
> Why would they stay watching the next week if Taker isn't there



You grab the returning fans by seeing the old stars put over the new stars. This is wrestling 101.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You grab the returning fans by seeing the old stars put over the new stars. This is wrestling 101.



So like Taker is talking and No Way Jose comes out and whoops his ass?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> [Curb]Stomp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>



I always use the curbstomp when I play 2K.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

HHH and his elaborate entrances.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

No Way Jose needs to wrestle Adam Rose


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I agree with Don Tony and Kevin Castle.  Shane McMahon in the ring for 10 minutes is when the crowd died at Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Beating Daniel up is what killed the first half

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So like Taker is talking and No Way Jose comes out and whoops his ass?



k


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Nicholas should have defended the strap!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nicholas should have defended the strap!



Rukia shooting on himself.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Of course this fucking ego maniac is starting off the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Bryan as an active wrestler


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

I figured she would be new GM.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Hmms't. Now this is interesting. 
Maybe now that she's a "suit", she can do something about the whole clown thing going on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I didn’t see that coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm sure there's a parallel there somewhere.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

lmao I think fans are little carried away with Paige as GM .

But at least she will be around.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I assumed Bryan would work a light schedule.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Now we know why her retirement speech was in such a shitty place in the card.
They must've come up with this, like, a week before WM and didn't know where else to place it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shane will be there to carry her if she turns out to be a lame on-air personality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Thats a mania quality match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

>Bryan/AJ on free tv 

This company is weird I swear.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Go get @Lord Trollbias


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shut up Corey.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

This "will face" spot is being played up perfectly. 
The crowd's helping a lot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Usos have to earn their rematch?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shut up Corey.



What he say? I'm buffering like crazy atm.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Usos have to earn their rematch?



Can't have them have a free rematch when they're going to raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Most likely Naka gonna interfere in that match unless Daniel being drafted to raw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Woods and paige on the same roster huh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Woods and paige on the same roster huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> What he say? I'm buffering like crazy atm.



The usual post-mania show fans are abnormal where face/heel support gets switched.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Most likely Naka gonna interfere in that match unless Daniel being drafted to raw


I agree.  Nakamura/Bryan seems like a match they want for Summerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

That face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

It looks like Progress Wrestling has a main event for one of their upcoming shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The usual post-mania show fans are abnormal where face/heel support gets switched.



Oh that.... Heh, 20 minutes into the show and i'm already checked out.

-----------------------

"This could be the last time we may see the Usos together as a tag team!"
"The New Day could get split up!"

...shut up. just.... just shut the fuck up....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> That face



Ikr? Shane is a damn handsome dude.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Usos and new day top ten tag teams from wwe ever


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Usos and new day top ten tag teams from wwe ever


Are you actually watching it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you actually watching it?


Huh


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Pretty good opening[?] match.

"The Usos had to fight for the rematch they were no longer entitled to"
Before I get pissed off, did they ever explain why that was?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "The Usos had to fight for the rematch they were no longer entitled to"
> Before I get pissed off, did they ever explain why that was?



They didn't. Just go with it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

BB's Theme Music




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They didn't. Just go with it.



Ugh... whatever.
Usos vs BB should be a good match, should they be allowed to work.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Huh


I sent some emails, played around with my tablet, washed some dishes, etc.

I like the Usos.  And they have great matches with New Day.

But no more.  I’m done.  Enough with these matches.  I have seen it so many damn times in the last six months!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Yakuzamura will interfere anyway but still...


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I sent some emails, played around with my tablet, washed some dishes, etc.
> 
> I like the Usos.  And they have great matches with New Day.
> 
> But no more.  I’m done.  Enough with these matches.  I have seen it so many damn times in the last six months!!


Yeah it was a enjoyable match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yakuzamura will interfere anyway but still...


There’s going to be a yakuza faction now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Look at all that high estrogen produced by the vag-cup.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Naomi looks a little tired.
WM weekend, man. It's murder I bet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Boring match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Naomi looks a little tired.
> WM weekend, man. It's murder I bet.



If there's ever going to be an off-season, it should be after mania week.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If there's ever going to be an off-season, it should be after mania week.



Maybe the extra scratch from this Fox deal can help them with something like that.

I mean, there's no way, but it's fun to dream. Imagine... being able to "miss" WWE. Even if it's something a paltry as, like, 3 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If there's ever going to be an off-season, it should be after mania week.


The women get a week off during the greatest rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Maybe the extra scratch from this Fox deal can help them with something like that.
> 
> I mean, there's no way, but it's fun to dream. Imagine... being able to "miss" WWE. Even if it's something a paltry as, like, 3 months.


That would be great!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

>Naomi hugging the trophy




Rukia said:


> The women get a week off during the greatest rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Live sex show with the returning Del Rio!


Jake confirms his desire  to see Paige die .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

The crowd reaction to Naka's promo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Holy shit heel Naka is lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

That segment single-handedly improved my mood.


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Heel Shinsuke is prime heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

YO WHAT THE FUCK? DB VS AJ SO SOON?!!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Is that Almas wearing an Iconic shirt?


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Also did  else anyone notice Nattie's Vag showing during mania?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> Also did  else anyone notice Nattie's Vag showing during mania?



Taima chat was talking about it a couple mins ago.
I thought they were shitposting.
Huh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Sooo. Heel Naka knows english then?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuck I missed heel Naka. What did he say/do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte unable to move her neck when wearing her gold gear reminds me of the 90s batman lack of mobility


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sooo. Heel Naka knows english then?



WWE is apparently so bad at booking faces that changing allegiances improves your english instantly.
Can't wait for dat Asuka Heel turn. Also the Booker T one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

Iconic Duo in the house

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Iconic Duo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Bootleg LayCool.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> WWE is apparently so bad at booking faces that changing allegiances improves your english instantly.
> Can't wait for dat Asuka Heel turn. Also the Booker T one.



Who would have thought that this was a sound solution! 

Did you book this one @Rukia ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

my bae Peyton called up


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Peyton holy shit!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Can’t wait for Peyton’s leaks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck I missed heel Naka. What did he say/do?



Renee: "You low blowing AJ like that was kinda messed up"
Naka: "I don't know what came over me. I guess I got too emotional. I'm sorry I hurt AJ Styles. "
Renee: "Why did you do it?"
Naka: "Sorry... no speak English"

[Naka's are direct quotes]

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

New Day have their new target on sight!!

Woods must be so estatic right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Renee: "You low blowing AJ like that was kinda messed up"
> Naka: "I don't know what came over me. I guess I got too emotional. I'm sorry I hurt AJ Styles. "
> Renee: "Why did you do it?"
> Naka: "Sorry... no speak English"
> ...



Oh lord. I'll have to check it out later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

fucking crowd turning on Charlotte after these fucks were cheering for her 

or is the WOOO the actual one over?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh lord. I'll have to check it out later.



Yeah, see if you can find it in an hour or so. His delivery and the crowd reaction to it (almost like a laugh track) makes the entire thing.
I'll probably try to find it myself.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

No Becky running to save Charlotte, or what?


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Cash in incoming?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> No Becky running to save Charlotte, or what?



Why should she tho? lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking crowd turning on Charlotte after these fucks were cheering for her
> 
> or is the WOOO the actual one over?



atm, the crowd'll cheer literally anything as long as it's new.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Legend said:


> Cash in incoming?



Oh that makes sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> atm, the crowd'll cheer literally anything as long as it's new.


so in other words, for tonight Vince is right that nobody knows what they want?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

there you go;.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

This ref.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

that ref corrupt as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

This ref.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

What was the ref doing???


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

lmao ref's reaction made me think Charlotte would retain hilarious. 

This could have been a flat segment if it was in another city though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so in other words, for tonight Vince is right that nobody knows what they want?



This implies that Vince is ever wrong. 

--------------------

Cashing on Asuka would've generated more heat, but this is fine too.
Also, why is it that Graves seems to be getting worse with each passing week?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte: I'd like to trigger my rematch clause please.
WWE: Sorry. Next PPV is in Jeddah. No women allowed.
Charlotte:

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2018)

Best SD after mania ever


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This implies that Vince is ever wrong.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


How long can you listen to Vince  or Road Dogg ijn your ear before you start leaning ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

DB VS AJ SHOULD BE A FUCKING MANIA MATCH!! GODDAMN YOU WWE!!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Please don’t chant you deserve it at Carmella.  Have some respect for that chant.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that ref corrupt as fuck





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This ref.





Rukia said:


> What was the ref doing???



Is this another one of those situations where no one smartened the ref up? Like is that just the thing now?
Seriously, why was he such a deer in the headlights there?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte corpsing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Jinder confirmed winner of biggest Rumble ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jinder confirmed winner of biggest Rumble ever



Wrong casual country.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Please don’t chant you deserve it at Carmella.  Have some respect for that chant.



Right?
She's a fantastic heel nowadays, but still a shit wrestler and wasn't that much of a fan favorite as far as i know. What the heck would make her win such a long time coming (which is what I thought that chant was for in the first place.).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong casual country.


Vince will go ...'pfft they won't know that we used Jinder for India. Let's pretend he's from Saudi now."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jinder confirmed winner of biggest Rumble ever


You are fucking racist Dean!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Charlotte corpsing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are fucking racist Dean!


are you calling me Vince Mcmahon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

But kidding aside that was a good segment. New heels debut, stronk booked champ looked sympathetic, and heel cash in with some theatrics leading up to the win. 

See WWE, it aint that hard to write wrestling skits.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But kidding aside that was a good segment. New heels debut, stronk booked champ looked sympathetic, and heel cash in with some theatrics leading up to the win.
> 
> See WWE, it aint that hard to write wrestling skits.



*THEY KNOW!!!!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Taima chat was talking about it a couple mins ago.
> I thought they were shitposting.
> Huh.


Yeah when she was eliminated her pants split right where her crotch is. Look it up on twitter. Normally wrestlers wear thongs but i guess since she wears a catsuit she goes commando. You got a peek at the goods.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh that makes sense.


Genius.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> How long can you listen to Vince  or Road Dogg ijn your ear before you start leaning ?



"Decent commentary isn't conducive to the product" -Bad Dogg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

>Puffy nips on my tv

God must be punishing me again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *THEY KNOW!!!!*


They do know what to do.  They wrote the book.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Taima chat was talking about it a couple mins ago.
> I thought they were shitposting.
> Huh.


did not see that


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They do know what to do.  They wrote the book.



SO WHY DON'T THEY DO THEY SHOW GOOD!??!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> SO WHY DON'T THEY DO THEY SHOW GOOD!??!


They don’t want someone to become bigger than WWE again.  So they humble you if you get too hot.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Backlash Card so far:

Miz/Rollins for the IC title
Jinder vs the winner of this match for the US Title


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> did not see that


Twitter is your friend


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

Spoiler.......

















Bubue is scripted.
P.S. It should be named The Roman Reigns show


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Dana Brooke is fucked guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

straight up Orton is the perfect sleeping pill for insomniacs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

What????


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2018)

Stop pushing Orton so hard

GIVE RUSEV HIS SHOT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

>Orton v Puffy Nips


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I never wanted to see these two again!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

jesus fuck now I know I won't watch backlash

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Is Orton really going to put this guy over again?


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

If we consider technical side of fights, then NXT wins. Only good technical matches(IMO) were: IC Title match, Mixed Tag Team and Women Title. At least Lesnar won and Undertaker beat the hell out of Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus fuck now I know I won't watch backlash


Let me get this straight.  PPVs are now dual brand.

And in the very first PPV.  Orton/Jinder is one of the first matches announced for the card???


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

>Calls a huge audible on your biggest match of the year because of crowd reaction not going the way you want
>Not calling one for your secondary title in a 3 way where the winner literally doesn't matter and one of the guys is hugely over


----------



## teddy (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

teddy said:


>



@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> straight up Orton is the perfect sleeping pill for insomniacs



Ouch. I wonder if he also has a deal like the one they gave Ziggler lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do you want a coup de grace to the face? Because this is how you get a coup de grace to the face.



I probably deserve it but fuck man, it's pissing me off how little shits he gives to people who work hard and should get a shot at something


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Carmella cucking Ellsworth. 

Honestly, I'm way more interested in a Carmella title run than a Charlotte one.
Which is something i never thought I'd fucking say about Carmella a year ago, but there it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

teddy said:


>



tfw you perfect the art of heel promos.  

He can basically duck any question he doesn't wanna answer.  

Naka is a genius.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Renee got the case of the PaigeHere face too if we're being honest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

just post it like this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Renee got the case of the PaigeHere face too if we're being honest.


Possible mumps going around?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Vince is giving you AJ vs Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Oh no.  They just teased Ziggler going to Raw.  What a loss that would be for Smackdown!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is giving you AJ vs Daniel Bryan.


yeah on live tv cause it would upstage Roman and anything he does: maybe


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

Fucking Nakamura can speak straight english 

Did HHH planned this all along? Lmao


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Corey: "It'd be great to have him on Mondays"

>The thought of Bryan being on raw


I mean, SD's no walk in the park or anything these days. In fact it's sucked until quite recently.
But Raw I'm convinced is putting *genuine* effort into being cancerously bad.
Keep him out of there, for the love of god.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

@Shirker Raw is going to try hard when Ronda is involved.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is giving you AJ vs Daniel Bryan.



Credit where credit is due. But he will also be shit on when it's due.

Nemesis is undeniably right about one thing: this fandom's tendency to treat the man like god because he happens to litter in good decision among the bad is one of the reasons the product generally sucks. It's almost sickening how it pops up almost every time a criticism rears its head.

Not calling you sickening or anything. I just talk to a lot of apologists and I'm pretty much out of patience. Anyway, AJ vs Bryan! Should be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

>Those kicks
"THIS IS FOR THE GAY COMMUNITY, AJ!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

That's some good technical wrestling right there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Those kicks
> "THIS IS FOR THE GAY COMMUNITY, AJ!"


Finn wants Daniel Bryan and AJ on Raw.  He wants all of the cute wrestlers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

So which debut will interfere?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So which debut will interfere?


Almas?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

>Bryan selling his knee 
It's the little things, man.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Bryan's transitions


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

This is much better than AJ/Nakamura.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

This match


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Apr 10, 2018)

Although quite good(short) Undertaker's performance at WM 34. I feel at WM 50 and above his opponents will fight with coffin, which receive it's own entrance .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Quite a match.
Though I wish i could stop flinching whenever Bryan's head gets to close to the mat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Quite a match.
> Though I wish i could stop flinching whenever Bryan's head gets to close to the match.



Styles Clash still to come


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Naka doesn't speak English, so he didn't know he wasn't part of the match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

dat heel heat doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

>These head shots

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Naka doesn't speak English, so he didn't know he wasn't part of the match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

>Nakamura getting genuine heel heat.
>In a post Mania crowd

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

>heel heat

No crowd. That's not normal.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2018)

Why is Naomi getting another push

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >heel heat
> 
> No crowd. That's not normal.



"They boo who they usually cheer and cheer who they usually boo."

What a shitty match. Luckily Nakamura was here to save it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

pretty Nattie.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Good show. Really picked up in the last hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte losing is interesting because it makes me think she is moving to Raw.

Alexa and Sasha to Smackdown.  Charlotte and Becky to Raw.

And you can swap some of the lesser ladies as well.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Good show. Really picked up in the last hour.


WWE knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

still pissed that a 5 star match got put on tv


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

Why is Dana i trouble?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go get @Lord Trollbias


Sounds like I missed a lit SD
Gonna research now that I'm back from work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Why is Dana i trouble?


She wasn’t getting booked before.  Now WWE has called up three additional women that are better than her.

I think it’s time to release her tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> still pissed that a 5 star match got put on tv



I wouldn't say I'm pissed, but these guys really need to learn to optimize their shit better.
I'm guessing tonight they wanted something to appease the Mania crowd with, they still need to continue the AJ/Nakamura feud and they've pretty much got nothing for Bryan at the moment that we can see, so the cards just sorta fell into place. "Might as well give 'em this early, and since it technically didn't have a finish, you've still got something for the viewers to look forward to in this matchup."

Silly, but there it is.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 10, 2018)

Iconic Duo looking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Surprised Sanity wasn't called up to SD. I'm guessing after 2B is done with Usos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I wouldn't say I'm pissed, but these guys really need to learn to optimize their shit better.
> I'm guessing tonight they wanted something to appease the Mania crowd with, they still need to continue the AJ/Nakamura feud and they've pretty much got nothing for Bryan at the moment that we can see, so the cards just sorta fell into place. "Might as well give 'em this early, and since it technically didn't have a finish, you've still got something for the viewers to look forward to in this matchup."
> 
> Silly, but there it is.


I know but the first time ever meeting in WWE should be built up stronger than that. As you saw, the crowd was invested 110% and really deserves a big PPV event for their first clash. 

Still you're right, it served a good purpose overall .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I think Bryan is going to Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

We could really use a PaigeHere emote tho.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We could really use a PaigeHere emote tho.


I vote yes.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We could really use a PaigeHere emote tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Why the fuck are we getting Randy-Jinder for the US Title? We already got 5 absolutely dreadful months of that feud last year? Why again? Who wants this shit?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

Find me the render and I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm betting Naka vs Daniel happens next week and AJ attacks Naka

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2018)

But man, one more of them Nakamura lowblows and AJ gonna be part of Finn's wrestlemania entrance next year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Raw needs a new general manager too.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

I bet Paige didn't even watch that AJ/Bryan match.  I bet her and Shane were in the gorilla position making out.  Voyeur Road Dogg enjoying every second of it.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio would no-show like this was an indy show if he had to bang current Paige.


Bitch peaked faster than the 2016 draft.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

The ref was fucking hilarious.

He looked like he was annoyed with Carmella.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is much better than AJ/Nakamura.


It helps that they were actually allowed to go out and wrestle here.

instead of heavily holding back naka and aj at mania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> instead of heavily holding back naka and aj at mania.



People still believe in the "Nakamura is a good wrestler and holding back" meme? 

If this lazy fuck can't perform at Wrestlemania, with the best worker in the world, then he just doesn't have it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Seriously you guys need to stop making excuses for Nakamura.  It's embarrassing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People still believe in the "Nakamura is a good wrestler and holding back" meme?
> 
> If this lazy fuck can't perform at Wrestlemania, with the best worker in the world, then he just doesn't have it.


Kinda hard to perform when you're out there being told to do a mimic of an orton match. Applying restholds for a good 15 minutes.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seriously you guys need to stop making excuses for Nakamura.  It's embarrassing.


They(Vince's retarded ass) held him and aj back at mania. its so painfully obvious. Shame you seem too biased of your hate boner for him to realize it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2018)

Saw some of the highlights for what went down on SD.  So DB/Styles was on free TV and a heel Naka embracing those nut shots.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

I think its more embarrassing to think AJ and Naka went out at WM to have a 10-15 minute rest spot match on purpose. But hey anything to blame Naka and not the obvious glaring problem that's holding back everything in WWE....Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kinda hard to perform when you're out there being told to do a mimic of an orton match. Applying restholds for a good 15 minutes.



Maybe it's because that's all this broken down old man can do these days? 

Nakamura hasn't shown a single sign in over a year that he is capable of wrestling better than he did at WM. He got 20 minutes to prove himself with AJ Styles who can carry even Jinder to good matches and he fuckin blew it again. 

Nakamura is a man who destroyed his body in NJPW and now all he can do is the WWE safe style.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

That ref was so fucking funny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That ref was so fucking funny.



This ref thinks he's the star of the show. He's got an even bigger ego than Shane.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ref thinks he's the star of the show. He's got an even bigger ego than Shane.


That's what I was thinking.  He thinks people paid money to see him.

Like that NBA ref that ejected Tim Duncan for laughing on the bench.  Joey Crawford?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe it's because that's all this broken down old man can do these days?
> 
> Nakamura hasn't shown a single sign in over a year that he is capable of wrestling better than he did at WM. He got 20 minutes to prove himself with AJ Styles who can carry even Jinder to good matches and he fuckin blew it again.
> 
> Nakamura is a man who destroyed his body in NJPW and now all he can do is the WWE safe style.


Or maybe its vince purposely telling AJ and Naka to go out there and hold it back so they don't shit all over Brock/Reigns main event. /shrug


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2018)

The entire goddamn road to Wrestlemania, all these dumbfucks all over the net swore up and down that Nakamura would finally put in a non lazy performance and show the world just how held back he was and he was gonna put on a five star classic...and then the fucker wrestles the exact same way he wrestles every night. 

[HASHTAG]#FACT[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That ref was so fucking funny.


Man billy kay look waaay better than payton flat face royce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man billy kay look waaay better than payton flat face royce.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

Tomorrow I would announce that I have released the following performers:

Primo and Epico
Mike Kanellis
Alicia Fox
Tamina
Lana
Dana Brooke


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 10, 2018)

Sanity still going to be in NXT until a new team becomes able to take over after the Undisputed Era


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2018)

> *HAS FIRST SUPERSTAR SHAKEUP MOVE BEEN REVEALED?*
> By Mike Johnson on 2018-04-10 22:08:00
> _*Josh Fryar*_ sent word that local advertising for the 6/13 WWE Smackdown Live event in Tupelo, MS lists Raw star Asuka among those appearing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Sanity still going to be in NXT until a new team becomes able to take over after the Undisputed Era


British Strong Style. All the pieces are already there. Just put em together.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Undisputed Era is pretty much invincible right now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Found it a little weird that Paige was not announced next week instead of this one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Shane is going away, right?  That is what he promised us a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Damn what's ko and sami future tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Undertaker vs rusev at greatest royal rumble

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2018)

Naka's heel heat extending to the smark crowd is just... 

Also jabronis here think every good match should be high paced. 90's Shawn says fucking hi. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> still pissed that a 5 star match got put on tv





Shirker said:


> I wouldn't say I'm pissed, but these guys really need to learn to optimize their shit better.
> I'm guessing tonight they wanted something to appease the Mania crowd with, they still need to continue the AJ/Nakamura feud and they've pretty much got nothing for Bryan at the moment that we can see, so the cards just sorta fell into place. "Might as well give 'em this early, and since it technically didn't have a finish, you've still got something for the viewers to look forward to in this matchup."
> 
> Silly, but there it is.



It was worth Nakamura heeling it up tho. Naka should've lowblowed Bryan tho. The ref too. The announcer, Corey, etc... Shit lowblow Rukia next time.  


As far as I am concerned this is the canon now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe it's because that's all this broken down old man can do these days?
> 
> Nakamura hasn't shown a single sign in over a year that he is capable of wrestling better than he did at WM. He got 20 minutes to prove himself with AJ Styles who can carry even Jinder to good matches and he fuckin blew it again.
> 
> Nakamura is a man who destroyed his body in NJPW and now all he can do is the WWE safe style.



AJ wasn't all that fantastic in that match either, honestly.
Normally I would call bullshit on the notion of two main eventers being purposefully gimped at their biggest event....

...But clearly it isn't their biggest event this year. I'll give them both the benefit of the doubt.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was worth Nakamura heeling it up tho. Naka should've lowblowed Bryan tho. The ref too. The announcer, Corey, etc... Shit lowblow Rukia next time.



Put a plant in the crowd, pull him over the barricade, low blow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2018)

Old. Cuz he already smashed Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn what's ko and sami future tho


NXT TV tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Title Reigns:

Carmella - 1
Becky Lynch - 1
Asuka - 0


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2018)

After watching what happened during Styles/Danielson, I'm thinking Nakamura will take the belt off AJ and the Summerslam match will probably be Nakamura and Daniel Bryan.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also jabronis here think every good match should be high paced. 90's Shawn says fucking hi.



Um 90's Shawn was high on coke most of the time so there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Daniel Bryan or AJ.  I think one of them moves to Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Title Reigns:
> 
> Carmella - 1
> Becky Lynch - 1
> Asuka - 0


Asuka had a title reign though.


Your memory fading Vince Nichols McMahon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka had a title reign though.
> 
> 
> Your memory fading Vince Nichols McMahon


I'm talking about the main roster of course.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Rusev shouldn't have been so likeable or married a dime piece. Now he is taking the punishment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Guys, what if Miz hires KO and Zayn to be his new Miztourage?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev shouldn't have been so likeable or married a dime piece. Now he is taking the punishment


It should be water under the bridge by now. But Rusev and Lana really did fuck up when they announced their engagement in the middle of that storyline with Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys, what if Miz hires KO and Zayn to be his new Miztourage?



WONDERFULLLL!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2018)

Nicholas will tap dat ass just give him like 4 more years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Nakamura v AJ Styles v Baron Corbin has been advertised for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura v AJ Styles v *Baron Corbin* has been advertised for Extreme Rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura v AJ Styles v Baron Corbin has been advertised for Extreme Rules.



Corbin? Wtf is he doing there?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 11, 2018)

Rusev getting tired of WWE's shit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Baron Corbin sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev getting tired of WWE's shit



Rusev Day getting the hard S


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Rusev could be released for the same reason as Emma.  Pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev could be released for the same reason as Emma.  Pain in the ass to deal with.


huh that's why you lost the belt . Damn Vince really does get rid of annoyances well


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura v AJ Styles v Baron Corbin has been advertised for Extreme Rules.



They should release Corbin instead of Rusev

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> They should release Corbin instead of Rusev


They're not releasing him , Rusev facing Undahtakah 


but yeah Corbin being in the title match is so fucking awful. The dude hasn't done anything to legitimize himself even as a midcarder

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It should be water under the bridge by now. But Rusev and Lana really did fuck up when they announced their engagement in the middle of that storyline with Dolph Ziggler.



Uuggh shit's fake, who gives a fuuuuckck?! 

These people can run anti-bullying campaigns (thank god that's over, btw) and have Steph be humanitarian out there at business meetings and shit all day long, and yet it's an engagement running counter to a storyline that's a problem. A storyline involving another dude they don't even like anyway, so it's not like they even have the excuse of them having made Dolph look bad by accident, since I doubt they give a shit about him at all.

Stuff like this and the Zack Ryder thing really makes me wonder why I even keep up with this shit. Fuck patronizing them, even _giving them acknowledgement_ feels like more than they're worth sometimes.



Dean Ambrose said:


> huh that's why you lost the belt . Damn Vince really does get rid of annoyances well



Rukia being a premadonna backstage to protect his character. Dude's got it figured out. Shame it cost him TV time, but at least he can ask for way more in the indies now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Uuggh shit's fake, who gives a fuuuuckck?!
> 
> These people can run anti-bullying campaigns (thank god that's over, btw) and have Steph be humanitarian out there at business meetings and shit all day long, and yet it's an engagement running counter to a storyline that's a problem. A storyline involving another dude they don't even like anyway, so it's not like they even have the excuse of them having made Dolph look bad by accident, since I doubt they give a shit about him at all.
> 
> ...



once he gets super over though, will he go back to E?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It should be water under the bridge by now. But Rusev and Lana really did fuck up when they announced their engagement in the middle of that storyline with Dolph Ziggler.



Yeah but who the fuck actually believed the storyline was reality? Everyone knows that it's basically a Theatre play going on week in week out.  Vince is just being vindictive as always and it's the stars that suffer.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can stop you with two words..........who cares





---------------------------

In other, more positive news, I'm reading around and apparently the idea of Finn's Pink Floyy album cover entrance is his and his alone. On the one hand, its sorta disappointing that he just straight up has shit taste. On the other hand, it not being a weird thing imposed by the company is pretty neat.

Sorry AJ. It looks like your services are no longer needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2018)

We should all be proud of Rukia.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2018)

Rusev should just let Vince smash Lana already so he can get dat push.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

So Lawler had a stroke while having sex and that's why he wasn't at WrestleMania.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Girlfriend is 27 .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So Lawler had a stroke while having sex and that's why he wasn't at WrestleMania.



He was commentating on the Andre the Giant battle royale though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He was commentating on the Andre the Giant battle royale though.



Kage bunshin


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

I think the most evil thing vince has ever done is bury rusev


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Austin on Taker-Cena:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2018)

Damn Rukia you now part of that HHH meme . Thats as high an honor as given


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think the most evil thing vince has ever done is bury rusev



Nah that's evil.  But let's not pretend most evil.  Pretty much everyone's complaint can be pointed directly at him wanting to be a puppet master of everything.  All the crap that comes out of Cole's mouth? That's what vince is screaming at him.  Nonsensicle quotes from wrestlers? Vince.  Beachball issues? Vince.

XFL Needs to come soon and pull vince away or fail so hard that everyone around him lose all confidence and put him in a home.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think the most evil thing vince has ever done is bury rusev



Yeah, it's totally not covering up Jimmy Snuka murdering his girlfriend or raping that female announcer in the 80s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think the most evil thing vince has ever done is bury rusev


Rusev and Lana get paid a lot of money.  I’m not as sad for them as you guys seem to be.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, it's totally not covering up Jimmy Snuka murdering his girlfriend or raping that female announcer in the 80s.


Rusev day is much worse


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev and Lana get paid a lot of money.  I’m not as sad for them as you guys seem to be.


Of course you wouldn't you just won the tag titles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Vince McMahon literally working Eddie Guerrero to death pales in comparison to Rusev not winning more fake matches, guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince McMahon literally working Eddie Guerrero to death pales in comparison to Rusev not winning more fake matches, guys.



When has death stopped Vince doing what he wants outside of Benoit stuff.  I mean he had Punk mock Paul Bearer weeks after his death.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> When has death stopped Vince doing what he wants outside of Benoit stuff.  I mean he had Punk mock Paul Bearer weeks after his death.


That was sports entertainment.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> When has death stopped Vince doing what he wants outside of Benoit stuff.  I mean he had Punk mock Paul Bearer weeks after his death.



There was the time Yokozuna killed Undertaker and he couldn't book him for six months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Undertaker is part of Make America Great Again.

Rusev needs to put him to rest at Rusev Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

I wonder since naka vs aj vs corbin being advertised for extreme rules does this mean Bryan is going to Raw


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

SD only  got Iconic?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump said:


> SD only  got Iconic?


probably getting more in the superstar shake up next week .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

People been expecting Drew and Almas to get called up so I could see them getting drafted.


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> probably getting more in the superstar shake up next week .





WhatADrag said:


> People been expecting Drew and Almas to get called up so I could see them getting drafted.



I remember the rumors being Seth coming to SD?
Hopefully they get him and keep DB & AJ
With Almas and Drew also SD would be amazing tbh


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Hmm I think DB is out of there to be honest
RAW it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Since they gave away DB vs AJ last night sadly I think your right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump said:


> Since they gave away DB vs AJ last night sadly I think your right



Yeah exactly. They're like, "They won't see this anytime soon. And when they do, it will be ages from now."


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah exactly. They're like, "They won't see this anytime soon. And when they do, it will be ages from now."





WhatADrag said:


> Makes sense.



Hopefully Rollins and Almas come SD then and SD needs some mid carders to fued with Rusev/Roode/Jinder even though I see a swap for Jinder/Rollins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2018)

Bump said:


> Hopefully Rollins and Almas come SD then and SD needs some mid carders to fued with Rusev/Roode/Jinder even though I see a swap for Jinder/Rollins



Hmm Cole dropped the line on RAW, "Rollins has no interest in going to Smackdown."


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

I think Finn is going to SD not Seth.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, it's totally not covering up Jimmy Snuka murdering his girlfriend or raping that female announcer in the 80s.


Please tell me it wasn't that homely bitch they always show announcing wrestlers in the late 80s-early 90s wwf stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

in a day db vs aj on youtube almost at 3 million views

in two days bobby lashley almost got 5.5 million views


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm Cole dropped the line on RAW, "Rollins has no interest in going to Smackdown."



if that isnt anymore proof you needed that Rollins is going to SD I dont know what else you need 



WhatADrag said:


> I think Finn is going to SD not Seth.



Wouldn't mind that but the whole club better be coming, a club battle with AJ sounds good while Nak is champ



WhatADrag said:


> in a day db vs aj on youtube almost at 3 million views
> 
> in two days bobby lashley almost got 5.5 million views



Lashely got that MMA Audience bruh


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2018)

WHY THE FUCK IS BIG EVIL UNDERTAKER COMING OUT TO KEEP ROLLIN STILL?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2018)

Show ends with Roided H standing tall. A prelude to what was to come for raw later that year.

Also funny how hhh and taker had way better matches together a decade later compared to the shit match here.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

HHH more over than 99% of the roster.  Smart to have him on the Saudi Arabia show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Almas had nothing in the latest batch of tapings.  Same with Sanity.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Watching NXT.  Pretty much just a recap show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2018)

Sabbateli and Moss!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

Rukia think he slick

we know he winning the greatest royal rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2018)

An important wrestling observer this week brothers


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> An important wrestling observer this week brothers


is it on youtube?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Almas had nothing in the latest batch of tapings.  Same with Sanity.


SD bound

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> is it on youtube?


I'm talking about the writing portion that will come out soon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Why is it important?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

How is it none of the former universal champions gotten a rematch

but roman never won it and receives a rematch

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Roman doesn’t even want a rematch.  He cut a whiny promo Monday night and he was very upset about being given another title opportunity.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD bound


Never mind on Sanity. Eric Young had a match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Losers this week:

New Day
Rusev
Roode
Alexa Bliss
Sasha Banks
Charlotte
Natalya
Gallows and Anderson


And I wonder if at least some of these people lost because they are leaving their current “territory”.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm still pissed that the ref last night didn't know what the hell Carmella wanted to do with the briefcase.

For like 2 straight minutes the ref: "What??? Is this a briefcase? Why did you give me this briefcase? Cash what? I've never seen such a thing before?!"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I'm still pissed that the ref last night didn't know what the hell Carmella wanted to do with the briefcase.
> 
> For like 2 straight minutes the ref: "What??? Is this a briefcase? Why did you give me this briefcase? Cash what? I've never seen such a thing before?!"


Why be pissed?  It was funny.

I guess I do kind of agree with ghost though?  The ref comes off a little bit like someone that thinks the crowd is paying to see him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2018)

We need Carmella vs that ref now for his dick dragging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> We need Carmella vs that ref now for his dick dragging.


That reminds me of the YouTube comment from last week about how the women’s revolution has turned into women having a license to hit men, but the men aren’t able to do anything about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I'm still pissed that the ref last night didn't know what the hell Carmella wanted to do with the briefcase.
> 
> For like 2 straight minutes the ref: "What??? Is this a briefcase? Why did you give me this briefcase? Cash what? I've never seen such a thing before?!"




I wonder if it was a rib on her

Pissed me off too


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

WTF Andre The Giant life story sad as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

I just look at vince in this doc like no wonder why wwe don't make any sense


My man out here looking like pudding


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That reminds me of the YouTube comment from last week about how the women’s revolution has turned into women having a license to hit men, but the men aren’t able to do anything about it.


can't wait for ronda to beat up the men and not get any consequences for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder if it was a rib on her
> 
> Pissed me off too



Dat ref was hitting on Carmella before but got refused and this shit was payback 



WhatADrag said:


> How is it none of the former universal champions gotten a rematch
> 
> but roman never won it and receives a rematch



Because Vince is a total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for samoan dicks. 

Where in the hell do you see a challenger losing a title match and gets another shot like there are no other guys in the roster? 

Vince didn’t even had a tournament for the contendership, he just straight handed out Roman another match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WTF Andre The Giant life story sad as hell.


being that big had to suck. how do you ever sit down comfortably anywhere?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane isn't connecting with the fans the way I expected her to.  She actually looks a little lost whenever she isn't wrestling.  (Walking to the ring, post match, promos, etc.)

Probably a good idea to go with Dakota Kai in the next program with Baszler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it none of the former universal champions gotten a rematch
> 
> but roman never won it and receives a rematch


Usos and Orton had to fight to earn their rematch clause but the one who claims he isn't "Vince's boy" gets handed one after he was brutalized and lost clean and has never been champion.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

I think wwe should announce that they are doing away with the automatic rematch stipulation.

Clearly they don't like it.  And it handcuffs their creative too much.

And honestly some feuds only need that one good match.  A 3-4 month program is too much.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2018)

Cornette on Wrestlemania. Was pretty negative. Didn't like ending with Mahal winning. .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

Can't hinder Jinder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kairi Sane isn't connecting with the fans the way I expected her to.  She actually looks a little lost whenever she isn't wrestling.  (Walking to the ring, post match, promos, etc.)
> 
> Probably a good idea to go with Dakota Kai in the next program with Baszler.



let her turn heel and watch her do something epic..and speak straight english too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Cornette on Wrestlemania. Was pretty negative. Didn't like ending with Mahal winning. .


all this happened cause Dean didn't save us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

Kairi needs to sit on Shayna's face in order to connect to the crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2018)

Jericho to replace Rusev in the casket match .

They mentioned a tweet Lana made in the official announcement lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

Rusev is saved.


Jericho going from a fire ass match with kenny to a boo boo ass match with old man trump supporter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

759824375897534895834058234095843985 more people care about Jericho being squashed by Taker in a shit-tier gimmick match than they ever will about Jericho fighting a weeaboo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

Rey Mysterio Jr will be in the Greatest Rumble.

Holy shit, how much did Saudi Arabia pay Vince? This card is better than mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 759824375897534895834058234095843985 more people care about Jericho being squashed by Taker in a shit-tier gimmick match than they ever will about Jericho fighting a weeaboo.


only cracker ass crackers do


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2018)

Sonya Deville's camel toe is much more beautiful than Bayley and Nia Fat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

ghost wild as shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

The cream always rises to the top gentlemen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2018)

Getting squashed by Taker would have made Rusev. RIP.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 12, 2018)

Really?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Getting squashed by Taker would have made Rusev. RIP.


He’s creating too many headlines.

Have almas beat him next week.  Then Mojo Rawley the next week.  And then have him and English lose a tag match to Breezango.  Then take him off tv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The cream always rises to the top gentlemen.



Overrated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia Day!!  Rukia Day!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

When are we getting the return we really want guys??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He’s creating too many headlines.
> 
> Have almas beat him next week.  Then Mojo Rawley the next week.  And then have him and English lose a tag match to Breezango.  Then take him off tv.



I think he had a good shot at beating Taker, Taker wants to give wins to guys since he is at the end but the headlines Rusev been getting they might job him out or take him from the match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Bump said:


> I think he had a good shot at beating Taker, Taker wants to give wins to guys since he is at the end but the headlines Rusev been getting they might job him out or take him from the match


They already took him out of the match.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They already took him out of the match.





now reading


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

And I will say it since Ghost isn’t here.

The Rusev Day chant is over.  Not Rusev!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

Rusev gonna make hella money and be the talk of wrestling once his contract ends

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2018)

LordPerucho said:


> Really?



Legit think Rusev smashed Linda.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And I will say it since Ghost isn’t here.
> 
> The Rusev Day chant is over.  Not Rusev!



Correct 
English gets a bigger self perosn pop then him some nights




WhatADrag said:


> Rusev gonna make hella money and be the talk of wrestling once his contract ends



Think not, his contract might be very long and by then WWE could of killed the Rusev gimmick so dont count your chickens before they hatch


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2018)

This is sickening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

Rusev gonna go to ROH and be one of Dalton Castle's boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rusev gonna go to ROH and be one of Dalton Castle's boys.


Rusev better put Ellsworth over on the indies.  And he better get dickplexed all over the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev better put Ellsworth over on the indies.  And he better get dickplexed all over the ring.



Hmm, well if Rusev does get dickplex he'll be joining the upper echelons of talent that have fallen to that move. 



Fuck man, I didn't even know it can assist a Canadian Destroyer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

Is that really what Rusev wants?

My advice to him.  Just shut up and take money.  And stop being insubordinate all the fucking time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2018)

I can't wait until Rusev jobs to The Invisible Man or an Indy Doink.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2018)

I want someone to sing rock-a-bye baby to Rusev.  And go for the pin when Rusev falls asleep!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2018)

Vince masturbating to Ghost and Rukia's markness


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is that really what Rusev wants?
> 
> My advice to him.  Just shut up and take money.  And stop being insubordinate all the fucking time.




or he could just go to the indies make great money doing lesser dates


fuck ur advice Nichols fucking wwe propaganda


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Rusev can do well in the indies.  You know who can't do that well?  Lana.

Right now they are a two income family.  On the indies Rusev will have to compensate for her lost wages.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

go to sleep


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Jericho is going to beat the fuck out of the Undertaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Is Jericho durnk again?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

About to see Truth or Dare.

Only person at the theatre!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only person at the theatre!



You dropped the tag belts for this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

NXT Takeover:

North American Championship Ladder Match ****** (5 Stars)*

NXT Women's Championship Match: Shayna Baszler vs Ember Moon(c) ****1/4 (3 1/4 Stars)*

NXT Tag Team Championship Match: AOP vs Pete Dunne & Roderick Strong vs The Undisputed Era(c) ****1/4 (3 1/4 Stars)*

NXT Championship Match: Aleister Black vs Andrade Cien Almas(c) w/ Zelina Vega *****1/4 (4 1/4 Stars)*

Unsanctioned Match: Johnny Gargano vs Tommaso Ciampa* ***** (Johnny 5 Stars)*


Wrestlemania Preshow:

Men's Battle Royal **1/2 (1 1/2 Stars)*

205 Live Cruiserweight Championship Tournament Final: Mustafa Ali vs Cedric Alexander **** (3 Stars)*

Women's Battle Royal **1/2 (1 1/2 Stars)*


Wrestlemania:

Intercontinental Championship: Seth Rollins vs Finn Bálor vs The Miz(c)* ***1/2 (3 1/2 Stars)*

WWE Smackdown Women's Championship: Asuka vs Charlotte Flair(c) ***** (4 Stars)*

United States Championship Match: Jinder Mahal vs Rusev vs Bobby Roode vs Randy Orton(c) ***3/4 (2 1/4 Stars)*

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey vs Triple H & Stephanie McMahon *****1/4 (4 1/4 Stars)*

WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championship Match: The Bludgeon Brothers vs The New Day vs The Usos(c) *** (2 Stars)*

The Undertaker vs John Cena **1/4 (1 1/4 Stars)*

Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn ****1/2 (3 1/2 Stars)*

WWE Raw Women's Championship Match: Nia Jax vs Alexa Bliss(c) w/ Mickie James ***3/4 (2 3/4 Stars)*

WWE Championship Match: Shinsuke Nakamura vs AJ Styles(c) ****3/4 (3 3/4 Stars)*

WWE Raw Tag Team Championship Match: Braun Strowman & Nicholas vs The Bar(c) ** (1 Star)*

WWE Universal Championship Match: Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar(c) w/ Paul Heyman **** (3 Stars)*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> North American Championship Ladder Match ****** (5 Stars)*





WhatADrag said:


> Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon vs Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn ****1/2 (3 1/2 Stars)*



This is why I don't buy this shit. Bryan's life/career story integrated and culminating into a triumphant return/victory beats a spot fest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Per WON: *Regarding merchandise sales, Cena is still far and away No. 1. Styles and Reigns right now duel for the No. 2 spot, so Styles is probably making a ton of money right now. The New Day are also very strong performers in that regard, and guys like Balor, Rollins and Strowman also do very well*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Strowman doesn't sell merch.  Strowman shirts are rare.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

I wonder how Sheamus and Cesaro feel about their Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Per WON: *Regarding merchandise sales, Cena is still far and away No. 1. Styles and Reigns right now duel for the No. 2 spot, so Styles is probably making a ton of money right now. The New Day are also very strong performers in that regard, and guys like Balor, Rollins and Strowman also do very well*



Corbin’s wolf tshirt looks badass i’m surprised no one buys it just because the character sucks lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Per WON: *Regarding merchandise sales, Cena is still far and away No. 1. Styles and Reigns right now duel for the No. 2 spot, so Styles is probably making a ton of money right now. The New Day are also very strong performers in that regard, and guys like Balor, Rollins and Strowman also do very well*


So where Rusev at on this? Kept reading so much about how his shirts sold a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is that really what Rusev wants?
> 
> My advice to him.  Just shut up and take money.  And stop being insubordinate all the fucking time.



-Vince McMahon



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why I don't buy this shit. Bryan's life/career story integrated and culminating into a triumphant return/victory beats a spot fest.



Sorry man, but you're _actually_ wrong. The ladder match was a much better laid out match than you're making it seem and the Bryan match loses immediate points for killing the crowd at the beginning for no fucking reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> -Vince McMahon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man, but you're _actually_ wrong. The ladder match was a much better laid out match than you're making it seem and the Bryan match loses immediate points for killing the crowd at the beginning for no fucking reason.


Oh it had a reason alright. Try to string the fans along for fake build-up that we can obviously spot a mile away because that same scenario has been done to death a million times in WWE before.

Sad times we are in where fans most basic expectations already exceed WWE's booking capabilities.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

The NXT ladder match was better than the roh ladder match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Fans kind of hijacked that segment.

Rusev Day is the cute thing to chant right now.  But those fans actually did want to see AJ/DB more than Rusev/DB.  That's a fact.

So I'm not mad that WWE edited out a smark crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah read and heard about that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Jericho is going to kick Undertakers fucking ass.  His old ass is definitely going into the casket guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fans kind of hijacked that segment.
> 
> Rusev Day is the cute thing to chant right now.  But those fans actually did want to see AJ/DB more than Rusev/DB.  That's a fact.
> 
> So I'm not mad that WWE edited out a smark crowd.




Bro shut ur ass up your a grown man trolling this hard.

How the fuck do they high jack the segment when they didn't even know who Bryans opponent would be

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Fuxking Nichols I tell ya


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 13, 2018)

What a hypocrite .


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 13, 2018)

Ladder match was WM17 TLC level imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You dropped the tag belts for this?


He lied to Hunter and Vince 

They should bring him back to bury him


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fans kind of hijacked that segment.
> 
> Rusev Day is the cute thing to chant right now.  But those fans actually did want to see AJ/DB more than Rusev/DB.  That's a fact.
> 
> So I'm not mad that WWE edited out a smark crowd.


They didn't even know his opponent was gonna be styles. 

Its alright tho, I know you dislike Rusev for the same silly ass reasons Vince probably has. That you'd rather wwe never create anymore stars and constantly rely on part-timers till Vince dies.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

kiss the ring or go away.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But that does not somehow exclude it as a spot-fest. I prefer story-infused matches(especially ones that are good) that's why I didn't mention Gargano/Ciampa.



Th-that's not fair, Gargano Ciampa is literally the best WWE match of the year atm.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> kiss the ring or go away.



Kiss it, but god help you if you reach for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Literal dumbfucks complain about Rusev wrestling Taker and then bitch when he doesn't wrestle Taker. This is why Vince does whatever he wants, because fans are too stupid to know what they want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

I didn't want Rusev-Taker either, but that's only because I don't want to see old man Taker wrestling again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Th-that's not fair, Gargano Ciampa is literally the best WWE match of the year atm.



I'm not fair. I'm the game, and I'm that damn good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Casket matches are designed literally so no one can say they got pinned or submitted. He would've been in a high profile match on what's looking to be one of the biggest cards of the year(It's a five hour event on the network and on ppv everywhere else in the world). Rusev tweeting about being buried was just the same unprofessional shit that gets Ziggler in the shithouse. 

Twitter was a mistake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Vince so shit he doesn't even know how to bury talent anymore. By martyring Rusev, he'll now even be more over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince so shit he doesn't even know how to bury talent anymore. By martyring Rusev, he'll now even be more over.



Maybe that's Vince's plan all along. 

MAYBE YOU'RE STUCK IN VINCE'S GENJUTSU!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You dropped the tag belts for this?



It was the power and overness of vacant is why he dropped.   I mean vacant couldn't go more than 24 hours without a title


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe that's Vince's plan all along.
> 
> MAYBE YOU'RE STUCK IN VINCE'S GENJUTSU!!!!



I'll never get this meme of "making stars by doing bad television"
I feel like making good television would be easier.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince so shit he doesn't even know how to bury talent anymore. By martyring Rusev, he'll now even be more over.



Honestly, there's a part of me that believes that Ghost is right and this Rusev thing is gonna be played off as reverse psychology booking same as Roman and the "already being a heel" bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'll never get this meme of "making stars by doing bad television"
> I feel like making good television would be easier.



Daniel Bryan wouldn't be nearly as over if he didn't get squashed in 18 seconds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Rusev deserves better than wack ass all lIves matter taker


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan wouldn't be nearly as over if he didn't get squashed in 18 seconds.


Classic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe that's Vince's plan all along.
> 
> MAYBE YOU'RE STUCK IN VINCE'S GENJUTSU!!!!



Vince's Tsukyomi is Roman getting cheered for 72 hours.  



WhatADrag said:


> all lIves matter taker



Holy shit, this a thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Vince already casted Mugen Tsukuyomi


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

If roman gets cheered over there wwe will never tour on American soil ever again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Classic.



Say Daniel Bryan wrestles Sheamus in a 12 minutes back and forth match at that Mania instead and loses clean to a Brogue kick as everyone expected. 

Does anyone give a shit the next night and chants "Daniel Bryan" all night due to massive backlash against a perceived injustice? Do we get Team Hell No? Do we get John Cena challenging Bryan to a match at Summerslam because he's the best in the world and deserves a title shot? Does Bryan get pushed as the ultimate underdog? Do we get Bryan vs The Authority?

NO! NO! NO!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Say Daniel Bryan wrestles Sheamus in a 12 minutes back and forth match at that Mania instead and loses clean to a Brogue kick as everyone expected.
> 
> Does anyone give a shit the next night and chants "Daniel Bryan" all night due to massive backlash against a perceived injustice? Do we get Team Hell No? Do we get John Cena challenging Bryan to a match at Summerslam because he's the best in the world and deserves a title shot? Does Bryan get pushed as the ultimate underdog? Do we get Bryan vs The Authority?
> 
> NO! NO! NO!




It was supposed to get shamus over

Fast forward his career.


He's losing to rukia

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan wouldn't be nearly as over if he didn't get squashed in 18 seconds.



>This was intentional.

Hmm....


EDIT*
I mean, shit, he was a heel at the time. And continued to be one afterwards now that I think about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It was supposed to get shamus over
> 
> Fast forward his career.
> 
> ...



Don't deflect by going with the intent. Sheamus still ended up holding the title for eight months. Without that squash, Daniel Bryan would never have gotten the fan support he did.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

>Don't deflect by going with intent.

This is a sentence.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's losing to rukia



Rukia is Golberg-tier. So that's actually Sheamus going over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rukia is Golberg-tier. So that's actually Sheamus going over.



That's what rukia and the wwe wants us to think!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia gonna be the surprise entrant in the 50 man rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

All this talk makes me wonder if Ronda Rousey is actually a failed project.

She's someone they wanted to get over as a face, she proceeded to be put into storyline for the purpose of getting her over as a face, and now she's a super over babyface. It's hella suboptimal.
They should try to maximize it by having her lose to Dana Brooke in a last woman standing match.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

No wonder rukia new gear out that same day

The asuka and nakamura can't speak English t shirt

The rusev day chant is over not rusev hoodie 

The big raw tonight fitted hat

The photo he took with hhh as a book bag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The asuka and *nakamura can't speak English t shirt*



Must Buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> All this talk makes me wonder if Ronda Rousey is actually a failed project.
> 
> She's someone they wanted to get over as a face, she proceeded to be put into storyline for the purpose of getting her over as a face, and now she's a super over babyface. It's is hella suboptimal.
> They should try to maximize it by having her lose to Dana Brooke in a last woman standing match.




This sounds like after every raw and smackdown where Michael Cole tells us these crowds are crazy because they cheer the guy's they usually boo and boo the guys the usually cheer.

They don't boo roman like that weekly!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This sounds like after every raw and smackdown where Michael Cole tells us these crowds are crazy because they cheer the guy's they usually boo and boo the guys the usually cheer.
> 
> They don't boo roman like that weekly!



Khris brought up a good point about how that was super weird to do this year, since the fans had no reason to rebel, so all the favorites were still favorites.
Elias, Rousey, Braun, Seth, Bryan, AJ. According to the commentators, these guys are usually *hated*. 

Though, they were right when it came to Naka. He was boo'd pretty soundly on Tuesday. Nice to know the crowd has such support for someone who's trying his best to learn English.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Every day there are butthurt indie wrestlers bickering with fans on twitter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Khris brought up a good point about how that was super weird to do this year, since the fans had no reason to rebel, so all the favorites were still favorites.
> Elias, Rousey, Braun, Seth, Bryan, AJ. According to the commentators, these guys are usually *hated*.
> 
> Though, they were right when it came to Naka. He was boo'd pretty soundly on Tuesday. Nice to know the crowd has such support for someone who's trying his best to learn English.



Right? It was basically like every other crowd everywhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

You guys it's simple.......... Vince is planning to have smarks turn on every one of their likes so that way they go away for good and only casuals and women are around. 

Brilliant plan, Vince sir


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

> Baron Corbin could be due for a singles push in  soon.
> 
> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that out of all the non-main event WWE talents right now, Vince McMahon is said to still be the highest on Corbin as he sees him as a future major player for the company.
> 
> With that said, it's worth noting that WWE had big plans for Corbin coming out of  33 in 2017 but they never really pulled the trigger. The plan then was to give Corbin his new music and go hard with his push.



whelp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Corbin could end up a legit heel like Miz.  He just needs to shed that Orton aura he has and really try to stir shit up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Corbin could end up a legit heel like Miz.  He just needs to shed that Orton aura he has and really try to stir shit up.



Corbin can't even draw heat. Crowd is dead whenever Corbin's in the ring


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Khris brought up a good point about how that was super weird to do this year, since the fans had no reason to rebel, so all the favorites were still favorites.
> Elias, Rousey, Braun, Seth, Bryan, AJ. According to the commentators, these guys are usually *hated*.
> 
> Though, they were right when it came to Naka. He was boo'd pretty soundly on Tuesday. Nice to know the crowd has such support for someone who's trying his best to learn English.




LMAO. Nakamura does know how to speak english. you a mark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Corbin could end up a legit heel like Miz.  He just needs to shed that Orton aura he has and really try to stir shit up.


I think it was over for him as soon as they ended his momentum for talking smack about a vet or whatever.

right now people don't care for him at all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp


I'm hearing extreme rules is being advertised as Naka vs aj vs corbin


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> LMAO. Nakamura does know how to speak english. you a mark


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Corbin


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Corbin has go away heat.  Which is better than no heat at all I guess.

But you cannot be a top guy with a hairline like his.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2018)

Not everyone has to be a top guy tho. If everyone is top, then there's no top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Corbin should lose a hair vs hair match. That way, he has an excuse to be bald.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

He'd probably look worst bald


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Right? It was basically like every other crowd everywhere.



Yep, 'cept louder. I guess they weren't expecting it for whatever reason, but it sure as shit came off awkwardly all the same.
"Don't worry, post-WM crowd and investors at home, the audience isn't _always_ like this! Usually they're much quieter and pretty disinterested, like a real fan should be!"



Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys it's simple.......... Vince is planning to have smarks turn on every one of their likes so that way they go away for good and only casuals and women are around.
> 
> Brilliant plan, Vince sir



You're joking, but I've felt like that's the goal for a while, now. Fans can't hijack the show if we scare off the hijackers. 

What's ironic though is that they've widdled down the audience to their Hardyezt of hardcores now, which makes up whiney smarks, wrestling aficionados and WWE marks that'll agree with everything they do. If they cut off a portion of those they won't have much left, as the _actual_ casuals have been fucking off en masse for about 15 years.

Not that it matters I guess. If that ever happens, They can just raise the prices on everything, have everyone come out to the same entrance music while raking in easy TV deal money and call it a profit.



Jake CENA said:


> LMAO. Nakamura does know how to speak english. you a mark



Uuuuhhh, clearly he doesn't? Nakamura said so himself?
Methinks you need to pay more attention, thor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin should lose a hair vs hair match. That way, he has an excuse to be bald.



Corbin's rapidly receding hairline is part of his look. I feel like it'd be a mistake to get rid of it. He'll just end up looking like Lars Sullivan's alcoholic cousin or something. Unless he dons the skullcap forever. Skullcaps look good on him.


Fuckin' Dave. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not everyone has to be a top guy tho. If everyone is top, then there's no top.



Right? Top guy this, top guy that. There's nothing wrong with having legit feeling contenders in the midcard and fun guys on the low. This mentality is part of the reason why very little other than the main event and the women feel like they matter at all. Tossing around the tag belts like hot potato, I can't even recall who the US champ is, Andre Battle Royal means fuck all, their slowly trying to salvage the CW belt after it was raped by Enzo, etc.

Thank god for Miz and the IC belt being practically inseparable. It almost makes it feel like stakes are involved whenever he's worried about losing it. I hope they don't forget that with this Rollins run.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin should lose a hair vs hair match. That way, he has an excuse to be bald.



he will look like a wolf with bad mange


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Uuuuhhh, clearly he doesn't? Nakamura said so himself?
> Methinks you need to pay more attention, thor.



that's his new gimmick. he pretends that he doesn't speak english but he clearly can


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> that's his new gimmick. he pretends that he doesn't speak english but he clearly can


How is he pretending? Man clearly told Renee he can't speak it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How is he pretending? Man clearly told Renee he can't speak it.



Wit a hard R.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How is he pretending? Man clearly told Renee he can't speak it.



he's pretending dammit!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Nakamura is better at pretending not being able to speak English than he is at pretending that he's still a good wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yep, 'cept louder. I guess they weren't expecting it for whatever reason, but it sure as shit came off awkwardly all the same.
> "Don't worry, post-WM crowd and investors at home, the audience isn't _always_ like this! Usually they're much quieter and pretty disinterested, like a real fan should be!"
> 
> 
> ...


Except now even marks are turning to smarks 

Hes also creating what he hates


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Ronda needs to wrestle on Raw in the month of April.  Or she is just another Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

One match. It can be a squash.

I do agree she shouldn't be on tv every week.  She should be a special attraction.  But she needs to wrestle an occasional Raw and an occasional house show.

Remember.  She joined the roster in January.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

She's already announced for house shows


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She's already announced for house shows


Not necessarily wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm looking forward to Monday.

"Oh my god!  It's Big Cass!!!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Ronda just needs to come out, knock out Mandy Rose and teabag her. It'll put everyone over huge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not necessarily wrestling.


How do you know


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

Go Rousey/Lynch next.  They have experience working together.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go Rousey/Lynch next.  They have experience working together.


Becky doing something relevant? I'd get tears of joy.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ronda just needs to come out, knock out Mandy Rose and teabag her. It'll put everyone over huge.



>Teabagging
>Not sitting on her face

This heel turn.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 13, 2018)

Ronda needs to tease sitting on her face and build up to it. Just like Hideo and the Go to Sleep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

I can imagine her pump faking the drop and then waving her finger at the fans that are chanting "yes".

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bump (Apr 13, 2018)

NXT UK event looks amazing


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He'd probably look worst bald



he's screwed. his only hope is to wrestle in a beanie at all times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's screwed. his only hope is to wrestle in a beanie at all times.



spoiler this shit bro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2018)

Kurt Angle molested Ronda in that WM match more than a couple of times


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think it was over for him as soon as they ended his momentum for talking smack about a vet or whatever.
> 
> *right now people don't care for him at all*.



yeah good look with that bs .

I don't get how they make decisions lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> yeah good look with that bs .
> 
> I don't get how they make decisions lol.


Yea once he lost his briefcase cash in it was all over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2018)

Honestly, I'm not into the whole eggshell mentality of "say something slightly not good kind've on Twitter and you will suffer dearly for it", but Corbin's case was actually deserving of it, as he was being a huge cunt to pretty much everyone when he was in the middle of his push. Head got too big cuz he was favored, so they took him down a peg.

It's about time they cut that shit out though. It was a straight-up year ago iirc, and it looks like he's just sort've in limbo now rather than being in the doghouse. They just need something for him to do and he's good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, I'm not into the whole eggshell mentality of "say something slightly not good kind've on Twitter and you will suffer dearly for it", but Corbin's case was actually deserving of it, as he was being a huge cunt to pretty much everyone when he was in the middle of his push. Head got too big cuz he was favored, so they took him down a peg.
> 
> It's about time they cut that shit out though. It was a straight-up year ago iirc, and it looks like he's just sort've in limbo now rather than being in the doghouse. They just need something for him to do and he's good.


I don't mind those punishments when they're well deserved . In Corbin's case, keeping him off TV and having him do dark matches would have had a better effect .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

If you have a babyface that is starting to become bigger than wwe.  Corbin is a good guy to use to kill his momentum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, I'm not into the whole eggshell mentality of "say something slightly not good kind've on Twitter and you will suffer dearly for it", but Corbin's case was actually deserving of it, as he was being a huge cunt to pretty much everyone when he was in the middle of his push. Head got too big cuz he was favored, so they took him down a peg.
> 
> It's about time they cut that shit out though. It was a straight-up year ago iirc, and it looks like he's just sort've in limbo now rather than being in the doghouse. They just need something for him to do and he's good.



I don't care too much about the incident. My concern is honestly them following people who have energy and interest behind them. I'd much rather see Rusev get a big push again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2018)

I will be Interested to see if Rusev and Lana are separated in the shakeup.  If the goal is to kill Rusev before his release.. then separating him from his wife is a good strategy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will be Interested to see if Rusev and Lana are separated in the shakeup.  If the goal is to kill Rusev before his release.. then separating him from his wife is a good strategy.


can't wait for Alexa to be buried by Ronda. Just so Rukia can cry about it


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2018)

CM Punk looks to be in the greatest shape of his life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Mike Chioda is the top performer of the week.  At least for free television.  Watched this multiple times because of the ref antics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh it was good ol Mike. I thought it was the Ric Flair look-a-like ref that’s why he played mind games with Carmella to protect his idol’s daughter perhaps lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

What segment is this lmfao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, I'm not into the whole eggshell mentality of "say something slightly not good kind've on Twitter and you will suffer dearly for it", but Corbin's case was actually deserving of it, as he was being a huge cunt to pretty much everyone when he was in the middle of his push. Head got too big cuz he was favored, so they took him down a peg.
> 
> It's about time they cut that shit out though. It was a straight-up year ago iirc, and it looks like he's just sort've in limbo now rather than being in the doghouse. They just need something for him to do and he's good.



What happened? Was he actually being a dick or just playing along as a heel and got too real? 



Rukia said:


> I will be Interested to see if Rusev and Lana are separated in the shakeup.  If the goal is to kill Rusev before his release.. then separating him from his wife is a good strategy.



bitch_Vince will probably fucking do it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh it was good ol Mike. I thought it was the Ric Flair look-a-like ref that’s why he played mind games with Carmella to protect his idol’s daughter perhaps lol


Little Naitch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2018)

Cornette on the tag match.

A little too negative but that can be expected i guess...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

The Raw tag match was no worse than the Smackdown tag match.

That one was really fucking disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2018)

Brutal assessment also on Lesnar-Reigns. Calls it the flattest ending in WM history. But he says Reigns is working against an impossible situation.


----------



## Funta (Apr 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Funta (Apr 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What segment is this lmfao.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

LMAO!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

An invisible man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh it was good ol Mike. I thought it was the Ric Flair look-a-like ref that’s why he played mind games with Carmella to protect his idol’s daughter perhaps lol



Would have been better if it was Charles Robinson that way they could have used his links to the Flairs since he has that little Naitch persona in his history plust shown in story line bias towards Flairs both in WCW and even couple years ago with Charlotte vs Natalya.



Raiden said:


> Brutal assessment also on Lesnar-Reigns. Calls it the flattest ending in WM history. But he says Reigns is working against an impossible situation.



He kind of is, when Vince is playing puppet master on everyone and it's his way or fired then nothing Roman can do except walking out (And who except Punk is going to walk out on that salary) is going to do anything.  Vince is the problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Hell, it might start getting to the point where it's not even a matter of "won't nut up and say anything", but a matter of "can't".

I asked a couple days ago what's stopping Reigns from saying he should go over in that Lesnar match? Or at least not lose so clean. Well, if reports are to be believed, the answer is "He was until they decided he wasn't the day of". And apparently not many people in the back even knew about it.  Good luck arguing against that even if you did have the nuts to.

That was a case of creative control over one's character not so much being refused as it was outright prevented.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2018)

At this point it seems the answer is "He was until part way through the match when Vince made an audible that pissed off everyone in the ring." from the reports that have been coming out the last few days.  Even Brock was pissed with something.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2018)

Vince also behind the expected push for Corbin, seeing him as the future


sigh...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2018)

Can someone make XFL a success but needs constant vince supervision while at the same time get NJPW as WWE equal in the US.  It will be the only way to get WWE sane again. (Competition makes you better)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2018)

Roman is gonna win in Saudi Arabia because apparently the Royal family wants the WWE to base their booking decisions on story mode of WWE2K.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Huge pop!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

Cute women who play your favorite video games on Twitch.

My weakness.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Women shouldn't play video games or watch sports.  I'm against that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

I switched over to this dude and hes cool af dropping knowledge about my fav game and just games in general.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

man i gotta recount all the predictions over again.

For some reason I counted Roman winning lmfao


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Women shouldn't play video games or watch sports.  I'm against that.



You mean to tell me you're a Tag Team champ AND a representative of Saudi Arabia?
Kripes, how many advantages can one person have?!



Nemesis said:


> Can someone make XFL a success but needs constant vince supervision while at the same time get NJPW as WWE equal in the US.  It will be the only way to get WWE sane again. (Competition makes you better)



I'm hearing theories that that was working the people backstage.
I hope that shit isn't true. The last thing we need is for Vince to start having bubbles of kayfabe that their own staff isn't being made aware of. I'm not sure what that would accomplish.



WhatADrag said:


> man i gotta recount all the predictions over again.
> 
> For some reason I counted Roman winning lmfao



That's the timeline we veered out of trying to pull you back in. He's also over in that one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

WWE is overdue to make some releases though.

Ryder, Tamina, Primo, Epico, Alicia Fox.  See ya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Them cutting Ryder would be a sadder ending than if Gargano would have lost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Them cutting Ryder would be a sadder ending than if Gargano would have lost.



I hear TNA's hiring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Ryder can work with his girlfriend on the indies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

1.      The big mumbo: 64

2.      LT: 63

3.      Rukia and Lew: 59

4.      Nemesis: 53

5.      WAD and Raiden: 50

6.      Charlotte D. Kurisu: 49

7.      Jake Cena: 48

8.      Bump: 45

9.      Legend: 41

10.  Dean Ambrose: 39

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Stupid bonus point questions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

Big Mumbo can change the thread title to whatever he wants but he's never in here


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Big Mumbo can change the thread title to whatever he wants but he's never in here


And Dean Ambrose is banned.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ryder can work with his girlfriend on the indies.



He's forever a WWE mark. I doubt he'd go for it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And Dean Ambrose is banned.


he is?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Punishment for last place, right??


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

No. Rukia ran out of things to shitpost about and just chose something at random.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Punishment for last place, right??


And for besmirching the goddess so frequently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Guys Vince is saving Roman's big Mania moment for a crowd that wont boo him out the building. 

Jeddah gonna drown in big sweat men jizz at the sight of all that Samoan brown masculinity prevailing against white bitch lazor and his fat jew american devil manager.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Also I hear Corney said something negative about Gargano/Ciampa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also I hear Corney said something negative about Gargano/Ciampa.


Well you said something negative about the ladder match 

doesn't feel good does it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And for besmirching the goddess so frequently.


Alexa overrated

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well you said something negative about the ladder match
> 
> doesn't feel good does it?



I didn't. Spot-fest =/= bad. I just said that I think story-based shit is better, and that the whole star-rating thing is inane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't. Spot-fest =/= bad. I just said that I think story-based shit is better, and that the whole star-rating thing is inane.


I don't like the whole star rating either, that's why I feel Meltzer fucked smarks over with that rating that caused so many to shit on something that wasn't that bad. 

Plus while story-based wrestling is definitely more stronger overall, a great wrestling match can cover a shitty storyline while shitty wrestling can't cover a good story


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Big Mumbo can change the thread title to whatever he wants but he's never in here


So if he never here, does this mean I get to pick the thread title?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Also WHAT IN THE FUCK is this and why is it making me feel some way? Saw it on Twitter and suddenly it makes sense why Vince is so high on Reigns if this is how he views him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Like, did you like match A? Yeah? Good shit. If you're invested continue watching, if not move on. 

This fuckery of consumers rating the shit they buy/watch is Godawful and I regret ever taking part in it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also WHAT IN THE FUCK is this and why is it making me feel some way? Saw it on Twitter and suddenly it makes sense why Vince is so high on Reigns if this is how he views him.



>Series

Where's the rest?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also I hear Corney said something negative about Gargano/Ciampa.


he kept complaining about them being outside the ring most of the match and gargano's facial expressions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

BTW don't post it if it's actual hentai.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Series
> 
> Where's the rest?


I tried looking but I couldn't find nothing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> BTW don't post it if it's actual hentai.


Its not. Apparently its just a meme some guy did after Mania.
Though honestly wouldn't be surprising if some fucker has made hentai of WWE. There some weird AF people out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I tried looking but I couldn't find nothing



I found the deviant art page. Apparently this is the first one. If the artist makes more, then hooshit.. I mean I don't usually say this.. but checkmate atheists?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its not. Apparently its just a meme some guy did after Mania.
> Though honestly wouldn't be surprising if some fucker has made hentai of WWE. There some weird AF people out there.



Dude chill... Rukia, Deano, and WhatADrag can read your posts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its not. Apparently its just a meme some guy did after Mania.
> Though honestly wouldn't be surprising if some fucker has made hentai of WWE. There some weird AF people out there.


uh.........I know of a hentai pic with DB and Steph one 

that's all I'm gonna say

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't like the whole star rating either, that's why I feel Meltzer fucked smarks over with that rating that caused so many to shit on something that wasn't that bad.



Meltz himself says his ratings don't matter that much, just part of his job and generally just his opinions in the first place. They're fun to discuss, but that people get so hung up on them (both his fans and the people that detest him for whatever reason) is one of the many parts of wrasslin' culture that baffles the holy fuck out of me.

I legitimately don't get it. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Also WHAT IN THE FUCK is this and why is it making me feel some way? Saw it on Twitter and suddenly it makes sense why Vince is so high on Reigns if this is how he views him.



Saw this on r/sc. Could this be what Roman finally needs to get over?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude chill... Rukia, Deano, and WhatADrag can read your posts.


You know me so well bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Meltz himself says his ratings don't matter that much, just part of his job and generally just his opinions in the first place. They're fun to discuss, but that people get so hung up on them (both his fans and the people that detest him for whatever reason) is one of the many parts of wrasslin' culture that baffles the holy fuck out of me.
> 
> I legitimately don't get it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I get the fun aspect of discussing the match like that but some take it as actual conclusion instead of just opinionated. 

Oh well Dean matches tend to be 5 stars anyway 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what I said is a lie, please let me believe


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

NTR would definitely be one of the tags in a Roman based hentai.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I get the fun aspect of discussing the match like that but some take it as actual conclusion instead of just opinionated.
> 
> Oh well Dean matches tend to be 5 stars anyway
> 
> ...


Lying to yourself has to be somewhat believable man


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> NTR would definitely be one of the tags in a Roman based hentai.


Roman and Steph cucking HHH while Vince watches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lying to yourself has to be somewhat believable man


Just pulling a Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Saw this on r/sc. Could this be what Roman finally needs to get over?



The world is not ready for waifu Roman. And what would his moniker be? The Big Biatch? 



Shirker said:


> Meltz himself says his ratings don't matter that much, just part of his job and generally just his opinions in the first place. They're fun to discuss, but that people get so hung up on them (both his fans and the people that detest him for whatever reason) is one of the many parts of wrasslin' culture that baffles the holy fuck out of me.
> 
> I legitimately don't get it.



This match needs to be 4 stars for me to enjoy it.



Dean Ambrose said:


> You know me so well bro



I know that you can read?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> NTR would definitely be one of the tags in a Roman based hentai.



Think you mean Rusev.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The world is not ready for waifu Roman. And what would his moniker be? The Big Biatch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly 

Most think I'm illiterate and lazy.  I'm not illiterate dammit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman and Steph cucking HHH while Vince watches



Universal Title glaring smugly while in the arms of Brock Lesnar: "Sorry, Roman-chan. You're just not worth it.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Think you mean Rusev.



What're you talkin' about? He's always got his better half with him.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aiden English

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Universal Title glaring smugly while in the arms of Brock Lesnar: "Sorry, Roman-chan. You're just not worth it."





UT just being tsundere as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Steph's genre would totes be BDSM.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Steph's genre would totes be BDSM.



This phrase gets tossed around a lot, but fuck that's uncomfortably accurate.
She even has the face for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> NTR would definitely be one of the tags in a Roman based hentai.


Dear god Seth rollins would be one of those involved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Universal Title glaring smugly while in the arms of Brock Lesnar: "Sorry, Roman-chan. You're just not *over**.



Fixed.



> What're you talkin' about? He's always got his better half with him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rusev day just got a tad bit more interesting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This phrase gets tossed around a lot, but fuck that's uncomfortably accurate.
> She even has the face for it.


Hunter's in the Pegging category


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> NTR would definitely be one of the tags in a Roman based hentai.


If it were up to Vince he'd publish it under a different name featuring Roman cucking Rusev.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This phrase gets tossed around a lot, but fuck that's uncomfortably accurate.
> She even has the face for it.



And the biceps

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

LMAO imagine all the Finn smut the Tumblr fangirls would make.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean is in the ahegao category


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This phrase gets tossed around a lot, but fuck that's uncomfortably accurate.
> She even has the face for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

I need an adult.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

this fucking face traumatized my nightmares for two days bro. 

she's scary


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Big E's would be Oppai

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Universal Title glaring smugly while in the arms of Brock Lesnar: "Sorry, Roman-chan. You're just not over*
> 
> 
> Charlotte D. Kurisu said:
> ...



FUCK!




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And the biceps



*STOP!!!
*



Dean Ambrose said:


> Hunter's in the Pegging category



Steph and Hunter I could legit see in some weird doujin written by Nanashi (A popular Femdom artist)



Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO imagine all the Finn smut the Tumblr fangirls would make.



Gahdamn Fujoshis pairing up Finn and Seth.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this fucking face traumatized my nightmares for two days bro.
> 
> she's scary


She looks like she bites the dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> FUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whelp time to go send Nanashi  a suggestion email


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dean is in the ahegao category



 [1:00]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She looks like she bites the dick.



she really does 

worst part is, she's the type who will keep you tied up on the bed even when you gotta use the restroom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


>




well at least it isn't the normal shit my cousin ships, of Seth x Dean


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

There it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


>



Shit Deano is a freako. No wonder Renee has been aging like shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

tbh I'd write a Bryan solo doujin if I had the talent.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

>Drawing doujin of a goat.
Why are there so many furries?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> tbh I'd write a Bryan solo doujin if I had the talent.


Bryan actually looks like he fucking both Nikki and Brie too much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Drawing doujin of a goat.
> Why are there so many furries?


One Piece has created a new era of furries..............

It's all over man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Drawing doujin of a goat.
> Why are there so many furries?



You acting like you don't consistently bust a nut to Sonic and friends.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You acting like you don't consistently bust a nut to Sonic and friends.


Rouge always had me dying with her boob physics in SA2.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

the fact that a doujin is more entertaining over talking about the superstar shakedown says a lot..........


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You acting like you don't consistently bust a nut to Sonic and friends.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rouge always had me dying with her boob physics in SA2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2018)

What did I just walk in to?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the fact that a doujin is more entertaining over talking about the superstar shakedown says a lot..........



Eh, these guys are gonna move over here, those guys are gonna move over there, some NXT call ups are gonna happen, they're gonna get fed through the homogenization process, creative will have to awkwardly write themselves out of several corners and Reigns is finally gonna win the fucking title so we can all get on with our lives.

It's kinda hard to care anymore when the gap in quality is so much more narrow than it was last time.



Gibbs said:


> What did I just walk in to?



Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Eh, these guys are gonna move over here, those guys are gonna move over there, some NXT call ups are gonna happen, they're gonna get fed through the homogenization process, creative will have to awkwardly write themselves out of several corners and Reigns is finally gonna win the fucking title so we can all get on with our lives.
> 
> It's kinda hard to care anymore when the gap in quality is so much more narrow than it was last time.
> 
> ...



The fact they managed to disappoint with such a solid card really hurt most people 

I won't lie, I was super disappointed with everything


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What did I just walk in to?


Female Roman Reigns being fap material has led us down the path of degeneracy

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Female Roman Reigns being fap material has led us down the path of degeneracy


belee dat !

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2018)

Have I been slacking with the goods of late?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2018)

Olara from Horizon Zero Dawn looks exactly like Ember Moon. They even have both the same eye color!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Have I been slacking with the goods of late?


Nah just like news, it's a slow week


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the fact that a doujin is more entertaining over talking about the superstar shakedown says a lot..........


I would legit rather talk about this doujin my friend sent me of Sonic tripping over his own dick than talk about the superstar "shakeup".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I would legit rather talk about this doujin my friend sent me of Sonic tripping over his own dick than talk about the superstar "shakeup".


well to be fair you were right about how shitty this brand split is. It only took a while for it to reach it's point.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I would legit rather talk about this doujin my friend sent me of Sonic tripping over his own dick than talk about the superstar "shakeup".


We're gonna shake things up!!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2018)

needed more cross brand ppv, similar to survivor series. kinda like bragging rights back in the day.

WWE vs Universal Champ
IC vs US
Raw vs Smackdown Tag title
Raw vs Smackdwon Ladies

5(or 6) men tag team Elimination match (Men)
5(or 6) men tag team Elimination match (Women)

Crusiserweight vs UK champion
NXT vs North American Champion

Cross brand MiTB match (10 stars 2 contracts)

There you go. full PPV right there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

Kurt Angle is so stupid.  He had a chance to have the Yep Movement on Raw for nothing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 14, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> needed more cross brand ppv, similar to survivor series. kinda like bragging rights back in the day.
> 
> WWE vs Universal Champ
> IC vs US
> ...


That's just Survivor Series though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2018)

The brand split is fake.

Cross brand PPVs now.  Owens and Zayn belong to neither brand.  Cena is a free agent.  Miz/Rollins and Orton/Jinder are set for the next PPV.  But I bet one guy in each match will move during the shakeup; so we will have to wonder if the IC and US titles switch brands.

WWE has given up on the brand split guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2018)

Kurt should be fired for advising a former world champion to go work for TNA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well to be fair you were right about how shitty this brand split is. It only took a while for it to reach it's point.


honestly while not as stacked as the current roster, WCW 96-99 era and 2000-pre invasion wwf had pretty stacked rosters and did fine without a brand split. Its all about utilizing all the talent you have on TV instead of splitting them up and limiting the title divisions and feuds. Only reason we got a brand split again is because WWE sucks major ass at booking both shows as one now. For example a major name could be used for once a week while the other show could use that tv time for other talent, kinda like a faux brand split method but without the actual limits of a brand split. But because WWE is so trash at booking we still had a very limited feel to what was going on on both shows before the 2016 draft.

Basically a draft and brand split or superstar "shake ups" won't fix this problem because Vince and company are just so trash at booking all the talent on the show. Its a damned if you do scenario because honestly are the guys that weren't getting pushed before the brand split really getting pushed now??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

The only positive to brand splits is you get two main event title divisions but WWE always fucks that up by having one world title division being far more trash than the other. Its never balanced.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

many NFL cheerleaders

Living the gimmick.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah just like news, it's a slow week



Except it isn't. 

Oh right I forgot, if it didn't happen in murica it didn't happen at all. Mein bad. 



[S-A-F] said:


> many NFL cheerleaders
> 
> Living the gimmick.



I feel for Lawler, but dude you're 68 years old. 

Depending on how they were fucking, that shit is just irresponsible.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Lawler just cant catch a break, I think he still wrestles too


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Except it isn't.
> 
> Oh right I forgot, if it didn't happen in murica it didn't happen at all. Mein bad.
> 
> ...


Probably doing it dolph ziggler style, trying to have an ironman match and shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

You fabulous man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2018)

FUCK YOU, CIAMPA *clap, clap, clapclapclap*
FUCK YOU, CIAMPA *clap, clap, clapclapclap*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Rich Swann wrestled last night guys.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2018)

Who, his GF?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Don’t be mad that he’s a top guy.

Can you handle it Shirker?  Can you handle it??


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2018)

I.. don't know what you're doing, so I'll ignore that.

Anyway, where did he wrestle? Is he back in the WWE? If so I'm surprised.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

No, just some indie show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Still adore this 2K18 entrance!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2018)

I thinkt


Rukia said:


> The brand split is fake.
> 
> Cross brand PPVs now.  Owens and Zayn belong to neither brand.  Cena is a free agent.  Miz/Rollins and Orton/Jinder are set for the next PPV.  But I bet one guy in each match will move during the shakeup; so we will have to wonder if the IC and US titles switch brands.
> 
> WWE has given up on the brand split guys.



Brand split might be best for stars because the E thinks most people have to be used as enhancement to get the others over. We all know that's not true but they think that way for some reason.

But I agree that it has a lot of problems. I think Smackdown is stale (along with the GM concept), and a potential deal with FOX that puts it on FS1 might make things worse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Except it isn't.
> 
> Oh right I forgot, if it didn't happen in murica it didn't happen at all. Mein bad.
> 
> ...


If you're talking about thw bombings I legit reported it on Cafe convo thread . Dont bury meh


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> But I agree that it has a lot of problems. I think Smackdown is stale (along with the GM concept), and a potential deal with FOX that puts it on FS1 might make things worse.



When it comes to authority they need to go back to what they did when it was meant to be Jack Tunney in charge.  Only appear when it is absolutely necessary in the story line which was basically 2-3 times a year. (Which can't happen unless they change to a new channel because of TV deal with the whole "Heel McMahon must be about.")


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Less Shane and sporadic Paige appearances will boost the show dramatically.

They need to add some talkers too.  They had too many wrestlers and not enough sports entertainers during the last shakeup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So if he never here, does this mean I get to pick the thread title?


yeah if he doesn't post by tomorrow go ahead and let lew know your thread title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Trollbias choose a good name. My shovel is ready if you don't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> yeah if he doesn't post by tomorrow go ahead and let lew know your thread title



Why not ask @afgpride tho?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 15, 2018)

Just tag me, guys.

Edit: oh yeah, it's up to you.  If someone's not active enough to choose just pick the next in line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Suggestion:  

Official: The Miz to Main Event Wrestlemania XXXV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> Official: The Miz to Main Event Wrestlemania XXXV



He will and it's gonna be against Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> When it comes to authority they need to go back to what they did when it was meant to be Jack Tunney in charge.  Only appear when it is absolutely necessary in the story line which was basically 2-3 times a year. (Which can't happen unless they change to a new channel because of TV deal with the whole "Heel McMahon must be about.")



Yeah it kind of ruins the whole thing when they are in almost every segment. 



Rukia said:


> Less Shane and sporadic Paige appearances will boost the show dramatically.
> 
> They need to add some talkers too.  They had too many wrestlers and not enough sports entertainers during the last shakeup.



Managers could definitely help the guys who need work a lot of work with promos to get over. Roman a good example lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Just tag me, guys.
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, it's up to you.  If someone's not active enough to choose just pick the next in line.


@Lord Trollbias go ahead and pick bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2018)

New thread title better be about facesitting.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Lord Trollbias go ahead and pick bro.


Let's go with Rukia Was The Tag Team Champions For A Day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Just tag me, guys.
> 
> Edit: oh yeah, it's up to you.  If someone's not active enough to choose just pick the next in line.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Let's go with Rukia Was The Tag Team Champions For A Day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Let's go with Rukia Was The Tag Team Champions For A Day





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rukia



Maybe Rukia was the kid with Braun?

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

Rukia has to finish the fourth grade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Let's go with Rukia Was The Tag Team Champions For A Day



And then jobbed to vacant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

Wait is one of the rules with wwe's current tv deal that they must always have a heel mcmahon character on tv?!?

Fuck that's stupid! Explains everything though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And then jobbed to vacant


to be fair jobbing to Vacant is an honor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump said:


> Maybe Rukia was the kid with Braun?


brah I made that joke at Wrasslemania.

catch up mang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I.. don't know what you're doing, so I'll ignore that.
> 
> Anyway, where did he wrestle? Is he back in the WWE? If so I'm surprised.


wrestled at CZW


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait is one of the rules with wwe's current tv deal that they must always have a heel mcmahon character on tv?!?
> 
> Fuck that's stupid! Explains everything though.



From memory I think Jericho or Austin let it slip once on his Talk is Jericho podcast or a stone cold one.  That one of the set in stone rules was that USA basically put that at least one authority figure has to be a heel and they preferred if it was a McMahon.  USA at times have loosened the deal for story arcs at times (Weekly hosts, Steph spending time away but officially a heel and storywise in charge). But time after time they have the WWE go back to tried.

During most of this time Shane was gone, Vince moved more and more away from TV so it was down to Steph.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait is one of the rules with wwe's current tv deal that they must always have a heel mcmahon character on tv?!?
> 
> Fuck that's stupid! Explains everything though.




Doubt it. 

McMahons just like being the center of attention


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wrestled at CZW



That's hilarious. 



Nemesis said:


> From memory I think Jericho or Austin let it slip once on his Talk is Jericho podcast or a stone cold one.  That one of the set in stone rules was that USA basically put that at least one authority figure has to be a heel and they preferred if it was a McMahon.  USA at times have loosened the deal for story arcs at times (Weekly hosts, Steph spending time away but officially a heel and storywise in charge). But time after time they have the WWE go back to tried.
> 
> During most of this time Shane was gone, Vince moved more and more away from TV so it was down to Steph.



>Television stations influencing story arcs and character use

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonder if he'll have to go through the Jon Moxley days of CZW. 

if so , he won't be smiling for long


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wrestled at CZW



The fuck you laughing for? Your boy is getting into their HoF one day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The fuck you laughing for? Your boy is getting into their HoF one day.


yeah but he started there and got to the WWE 


Swann went in reverse

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


why are you trying to start a feud with me?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are you trying to start a feud with me?



Starting a feud implies that you've graduated from the performance center.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Starting a feud implies that you've graduated from the performance center.



that's rich from the guy who probably is dating  a modder to get his rank up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's rich from the guy who probably is dating  a modder to get his rank up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

always pretended you hated HHH's political game, yet here you are playing the same game 

You're no better than him or Hogan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> always pretended you hated HHH's political game, yet here you are playing the same game
> 
> You're no better than him or Hogan



Something something "people like you"...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Something something "people like you"...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> always pretended you hated HHH's political game, yet here you are playing the same game
> 
> You're no better than him or Hogan



Those that hate the political game just fail at playing it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Im liking the way Jericho is hyping his match with Taker


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Those that hate the political game just fail at playing it.


no I like having morals of not screwing anyone over 

sure it's lead me to plenty of burials, but I'd like to believe that struggling  to get to the top is better than ass kissing to the top


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm not about that political drama either. Makes things more messy than they need to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

In real news, nikki and cena officially split up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

John Cena and Nikki Bella have split up.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In real news, nikki and cena officially split up.



what? holy shit , Cena didn't cave in to the kids thing.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2018)

Cena and Nikki just broke up, Mickie James about to swoop in


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2018)

Damn. That Taker loss shook Cena up to the core.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

Thus making the proposal crap they wasted at last years WM completely pointless.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thus making the proposal crap they wasted at last years WM completely pointless.


actually one of the comments I read gave it a point.

Basically Miz and Maryse won the feud .

Maryse got the baby, the new house, and the fame

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Cena and Nikki just broke up, Mickie James about to swoop in


nah Cena's going for the Iconic duo , while Nikki goes after Brock or Seth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In real news, nikki and cena officially split up.


So ultimately the miz was right

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

lmao

Cena the blueprint on relationships

he still wanna fuck out here huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2018)

Cena is the biggest heel in real life.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2018)

damn cena hollywood for real .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

The Miz and Maryse won their feud against Cena and Nikki Bella.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

Cena gonna fuck Peyton Royce and Tye will be released.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2018)

_Admittedly, all this busyness complicates matters with his fiancée, Nikki Bella, star of the E! reality show Total Bellas and a WWE superstar in her own right. He has never wanted to slow down, and because of this, on their first date, he told her, “Hey, I’m not getting married and having kids”—which didn’t go over too well._

email to NBC New York

Article from April 5th. Ouch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Nikki needs a rebound guy quick.  Here comes Ziggler!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Damn.  All Nikki had to do was obey the house rules!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> _Admittedly, all this busyness complicates matters with his fiancée, Nikki Bella, star of the E! reality show Total Bellas and a WWE superstar in her own right. He has never wanted to slow down, and because of this, on their first date, he told her, “Hey, I’m not getting married and having kids”—which didn’t go over too well._
> 
> Amaterasu can be used at long range too.
> 
> Article from April 5th. Ouch.


Wamens need to know that they cant change dudes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nikki needs a rebound guy quick.  Here comes Ziggler!



Rukia with a disgusting heel turn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lmao
> 
> Cena the blueprint on relationships
> 
> he still wanna fuck out here huh



Yeah.... does that mean Nikki will get shipped to SD....wait Cena's a free agent so he is technically on both shows.... so where does Nikki go if she want's to come back.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Cena sees all of these NXT call ups and he pulled the plug on his fake relationship.  Lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah.... does that mean Nikki will get shipped to SD....wait Cena's a free agent so he is technically on both shows.... so where does Nikki go if she want's to come back.


I don't think she's on any roster.



Rukia said:


> Cena sees all of these NXT call ups and he pulled the plug on his fake relationship.  Lol.


It's like he took a break from smashing random chicks for a few years to get his money up.


He's getting great roles
Mickie James back
whole new roster of women to smash


Cena planned this out.

He trying to live that goat bachelor life


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2018)

Miz and Maryse should come out as Nikki and John tomorrow night.  And Nikki’s sister and brother in law Daniel Bryan get drawn into the story somehow.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> actually one of the comments I read gave it a point.
> 
> Basically Miz and Maryse won the feud .
> 
> Maryse got the baby, the new house, and the fame


Meanwhile Nikki couldn't even get a baby outta Cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2018)

WM 33 is non cannon. Nothing matters from that ppv besides Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Imagine Miz eviscerating Cena and bringing this split up, then winning the feud before he goes on to Feud of the Year with Bryan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WM 33 is non cannon. Nothing matters from that ppv besides Brock.



Come on man, that PPV has to matter cannon wise until Vince, Trips, or Steph sells the company to Disney, then you can start treating it like the current Star Wars lore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Taker hung up his shit> showed up this mania
Cena proposes to Nikki> They separate
AJ beats Shane for being a low key heel> Shane still all in cameras
HHH gets his ass beat> HHH shows up with steph like they undefeated to talk shit to ronda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WM 33 is non cannon. Nothing matters from that ppv besides Brock.


That was a Wrestlemania moment!

And they didn't even get married!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meanwhile Nikki couldn't even get a baby outta Cena.


Plus he kicked out of a wedding

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't think she's on any roster.
> 
> 
> It's like he took a break from smashing random chicks for a few years to get his money up.
> ...


He realized he don't wanna be living with bella chin for the rest of his life when thickie james and the performance center's roster of hotties are running around.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus he kicked out of a wedding


probably gotta be a real top tier woman to hold down johnny boy. something ms nikki bella chin is not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena is an actor now.  He's been with enough wrestlers.

He should start hooking up with his female costars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He realized he don't wanna be living with bella chin for the rest of his life when thickie james and the performance center's roster of hotties are running around.



Well there went Magnus's chance of ever getting into the company.  Had Cena tied the knot, there would have been no objections of bringing in James's husband as they could have wife swapped if Cena was in the hankering for the feel of a real woman rather than plastic and Magnus would have reluctantly agree as to keep the peace in the back.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Botchamania!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

We want beach balls!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena suddenly had a craving for Arbys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

First botchamania appearance for Nicholas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Since next year's rumble is at a stadium again I expect WWE to go all out with the matches.

Naka as WWE champion losing to Daniel Bryan

Braun as the Universal champion losing to Roman Reigns

Adam Cole becomes the first ever guy to win the rumble while still in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

We need booker back fuck coach


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We need booker back fuck coach


Coach has been a disaster drag.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Coach has been a disaster drag.


Actually an important wrestling week.

superstar shakeup


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Seth Rollins has that big time star and momentum behind him again in my opinion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In real news, nikki and cena officially split up.





Rukia said:


> John Cena and Nikki Bella have split up.



Damn, that sucks. Not that I really expected it to last in general since Cena's a rolling stone and Nikki's... well... Nikki. But when I saw that proposal, and how giddy Nikki was, I thought they had cut the bullshit. Guess I was wrong.



Dean Ambrose said:


> actually one of the comments I read gave it a point.
> 
> Basically Miz and Maryse won the feud .
> 
> Maryse got the baby, the new house, and the fame

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Rewatching mania some before I go to sleep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Brie probably gonna be nice enough and have Daniel pity knock her up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Historically when you look back at this feud or at Wrestlemania 33.  The Miz definitely won guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

They have to do Miz/Cena before Miz/Bryan now tbh.  And Cena needs to put him over for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

He lost the battle but won the war.

But he better not smile for long- Daniel is around somewhere.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

I do feel like Bryan's return doesn't feel as big as it should, but that's probably cuz I'm jaded.

But yeah, Dave tends to say weird stuff when he's speculating sometimes. He and Bryan legit think the main event of WM was great, crowd aside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sucks, but let this be a lesson to never force/manipulate someone into doing something they don't want. 



WhatADrag said:


> lmao
> 
> Cena the blueprint on relationships
> 
> he still wanna fuck out here huh



You can accumulate all the contracts I had to sign in my lifetime and they wouldn't even reach half of that shit.  

Celebrity marriages suck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 16, 2018)

The Miz is going fucking over


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena's sperm no sold her deadly womb.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena is funny.  He led that girl on!  And her prime is over now.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I do feel like Bryan's return doesn't feel as big as it should, but that's probably cuz I'm jaded.
> 
> But yeah, Dave tends to say weird stuff when he's speculating sometimes. He and Bryan legit think the main event of WM was great, crowd aside.


Well think about it.....Vince already has a hard time putting Roman over, and now with him being back ....its hell on earth. Plus he hasn't signed an extension.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena is funny.  He led that girl on!  And her prime is over now.



Yeah, she's still hot as fuck, makes stupid amounts of money, and is set up for life job-wise.. What a dumb bitch LMAO.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

She's finished Charlotte.  Obviously no one wants her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She's finished Charlotte. Obviously no one wants her.



Worst thing you ever posted here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena is obviously with Nattie now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena is funny.  He led that girl on!  And her prime is over now.


For some reason I thought NIkki was in her early 40s like John. She's actually only 34! What the fuck?!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Miz TV with no guests tonight please. Should feature the return of Maryse.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Hustle, Loyalty,and Respect is a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena going for dat megastar punnany


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena's sperm no sold her deadly womb.



WoOoOOoma



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well think about it.....Vince already has a hard time putting Roman over, and now with him being back ....its hell on earth. Plus he hasn't signed an extension.



Wait, is that true? Bryan hasn't extended his contract yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> WoOoOOoma
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is that true? Bryan hasn't extended his contract yet?


Nope , no news on that so WWE hesitant as fuck to commit when DaB hasnt committed yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena is obviously with Nattie now.


Don't disrespect Cena like that

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz TV with no guests tonight please. Should feature the return of Maryse.



Nah just the announcement of the split of John and Nikki on the big screen with Miz just laughing for couple minutes.  It's all that is needed.

Miz one WM retains title over Cena,  loses in mix tag team in a meaningless match only to win the war.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Savage as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia's ego is out of control.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

> A source  regarding  after dating for six years. The source said the Nikki Bella is "heartbroken" and "devastated," and that Cena started getting cold feet as their wedding date drew closer. They were slated to get married on May 5 in Mexico.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Most Heel shit Cena has done in ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Most Heel shit Cena has done in ages.


Hoping this makes the women and kids boo him so now he can turn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Finn Balor going to chase Cena now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Aka brie


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2018)

i hope Nikki gets with Titus or Lashley to make Cena feel insecure


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Daniel happy as hell he got cleared he ain't gotta deal with this shit at home

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i hope Nikki gets with Titus or Lashley to make Cena feel insecure


Nikki won't get with catering service

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't mean to be a dick, but the only thing Nikki could have probably done is get a kid with Cena to keep him lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i hope Nikki gets with Titus or Lashley to make Cena feel insecure


I would love to get news about a month from now that Nikki is dating Sonya.  That would be fucking great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

I hope Cena gets laid out by Taker again so Nikki can come down to the ring and sit on his face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

So there are reports that AJ is going to Raw and Roman is going to Smackdown.  

My thoughts. *Looking outside for flying pig.*


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Roman going to Smackdown would be fucking gold hahahaha.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

The crowd will pop huge if Stephanie interrupts a Roman promo and tells him he is moving to Smackdown.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Please let Roman move to Smackdown for good! 

Make him desecrate the WWE title till its value is reduced to nothing!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Natalya won the prediction contest!! Someone contact her and ask her the name of the thread!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Its sad that I will no longer see Nikki in our house. All those memories and sleep overs..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

I wish it happened in a ring.  Cena hits Nikki with the Attitude Adjustment after ending the wedding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia with a streak of terrible posts like Cody with his streak of terrible ROH main events.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

So what’s gonna happen tonight at Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> So what’s gonna happen tonight at Raw?


the Superstar Shakeup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Its sad that I will no longer see Nikki in our house. All those memories and sleep overs..


you probably told Cena to not give up his lifestyle of sleeping with THOTS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the Superstar Shakeup


I think you are right.

It's probably going to be a disappointing episode of Raw.  Prepare yourselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> It's probably going to be a disappointing episode of Raw.  Prepare yourselves.



not as disappointing as you giving up the titles cause you need your power nap


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you probably told Cena to not give up his lifestyle of sleeping with THOTS


Jake is the hero we need but don't deserve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jake is the hero we need but don't deserve.


Jake accidentally turned Cena heel 

IN b4 Vince buries him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*



SMH. If y'all not gonna watch this I'll go play Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Tuning in tonight to see who got promoted to the flagship show, who got demoted to the B show, and whether or not we will give a damn at the end of the night.  

Also how the fuck did Gundam 00 get a sequel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*
> 
> 
> 
> SMH. If y'all not gonna watch this I'll go play Final Fantasy 7.


just doing some homework . I'll watch tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuning in tonight to see who got promoted to the flagship show, who got demoted to the B show, and whether or not we will give a damn at the end of the night.
> 
> Also how the fuck did Gundam 00 get a sequel.



I'm thinking there will be a big pop or two tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

My stream aint workin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

eww Jinder's on Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Roids has paid off.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Huh, neat. Jinder's on SD.
I guess now we know what's happening to Miz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Off to a terrible start. Jesus why?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Raw didn't want him last year, Smackdown didn't want him this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

It was better when it was a faux-lottery type of draft.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Mahajobba


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm digging Jinder's promo tbh. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It was better when it was a faux-lottery type of draft.



Agreed.
Like, in universe, why would SD give the US champ to Raw?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Jinder has real heat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff Hardy up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

so the US title is on the line ? 


oh jesus have Jinder beat Hardy is gonna go over so well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Sick burn Kurt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Kurt is corrupt smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so the US title is on the line ?
> 
> 
> oh jesus have Jinder beat Hardy is gonna go over so well


Hardy is a jobber.

This isn't 2008.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jinder has real heat.



No he doesn't, but his go away heat is actually working out for him now that he's prominent in the midcard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Fat puffy nips

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff not wrestling in his Willow gimmick is bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> No he doesn't, but his go away heat is actually working out for him now that he's prominent in the midcard.


In 2018, heels get cheered.  Only go away heat heels get the reaction wwe wants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jeff not wrestling in his Willow gimmick is bullshit.


the fangirls don't want him in that gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Just woke up


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 2, Guests: 0)*
> 
> 
> 
> SMH. If y'all not gonna watch this I'll go play Final Fantasy 7.



Bro u been playing ff7 lately?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jeff not wrestling in his Willow gimmick is bullshit.



Well he does have his Itch Weed persona he can do.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you probably told Cena to not give up his lifestyle of sleeping with THOTS



not really. i told John once that maybe Nattie was right but John no sell it and kicked out of my opinion at 2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

The fans are more behind Hardy than usual because they hate Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Jinder knocked Jeff out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro u been playing ff7 lately?!



Yup, just finished the first disc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hardy is a jobber.
> 
> This isn't 2008.


Vince lives in 2008 makes sense for hardy to win


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup, just finished the first disc.


First time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> First time?



Yeah altho I know some of the story due to it being integrated into video game culture. Still enjoyin the fuck out of it tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Stiff match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

LOOOOOOL JEFF WON THE TITLE! Meaning his backlash match is pointless lmfao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

So Jinder is traded to Raw just to lose his title first night out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice stunner Jeff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Jinder is traded to Raw just to lose his title first night out.


Plus his match vs Orton is nullified


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

And the build up for TruMania continues. Point to the sign Jeff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Please send Bayley and Sasha to Smackdown and bring Becky and the Iconic duo to Raw


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Jeff gonna elevate the US Title!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Send Bayley.  Keep Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm guessing Jeff gonna lose it as quick as he won it, cause they aren't making Jinder vs Orton a singles match.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup, just finished the first disc.



Was out on the road lmaooo. Saw the beginning on RAW though. Thank God for the title change.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm guessing Jeff gonna lose it as quick as he won it, cause they aren't making Jinder vs Orton a singles match.


It's Orton vs Jeff Hardy now, right?

No one wanted to see Orton/Jinder again tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yeah altho I know some of the story due to it being integrated into video game culture. Still enjoyin the fuck out of it tho.


Broooo. It's my favorite game of all time. You just made my day.

I've beat the game like ten times. I know the soundtrack by heart. And I watch people on twitch play the game all the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Plot twist we get a upcoming roman vs hinder feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

I get the feeling that either Vince found himself going......eww Orton vs Jinder 

or time to troll hard


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Happy for Jeff I guess. Jinder truly is useless


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Nia, Roman, Bayley and Fat Wyatt should all go to Smackdown!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

The fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Angle screwed Jinder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Yep Jinder winning back the title at Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

I can't hear Jinder.  Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Is Now Way making his moves on Deno's girl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Nia, Roman, Bayley and Fat Wyatt should all go to Smackdown!!!


smh for fuck's sake leave Nia alone. She got over . 


how about you go to Smackdown and stay there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Broooo. It's my favorite game of all time. You just made my day.
> 
> I've beat the game like ten times. I know the soundtrack by heart. And I watch people on twitch play the game all the time



I can see why. combat is fun and the story/characters is cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Renee got Jose'd. Someone check on Deano.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

What is Bayley wearing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Now Way making his moves on Deno's girl.


Was he? 

I thought he was just having fun maggle


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

>Jinder is cutting a pretty decent angry promo because he's genuinely butthurt about losing the US belt
>WWE trivialize it by having Now Way Jose come out and do comedy.

k....



Lord Trollbias said:


> Happy for Jeff I guess. Jinder truly is useless



At least we know why he won now.

------
EDIT*
WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS AUDIO??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

<only time
<has occurred thousands of times


shut up Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Hopefully this will be the last of this Degrassi Raw crap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Bayley botched.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Botchley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley botched.


Water is wet

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

This storyline stupid they fought backstage two weeks ago why were they cool last week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

I can't believe Kurt hindered Jinder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> smh for fuck's sake leave Nia alone. She got over .
> 
> 
> how about you go to Smackdown and stay there?



all fat characters should stay on Smackdown 

Fat Joe and Fat Owens will follow suit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Bayley and Sasha is the one feud where I don't want anyone to sit on someone's face. They're boring af.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Bayley lookin extra thicc-ish tonight :ho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> all fat characters should stay on Smackdown
> 
> Fat Joe and Fat Owens will follow suit


well then Smackdown's perfect for you


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayley lookin extra thicc-ish tonight :ho



you're so fucking disgusting

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Juice Man would be happy to hear Bayley botched a move on Sasha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well then Smackdown's perfect for you



are you mistaking me for WAD? i'm well built vanilla midget. WAD is a tall fat ass


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This storyline stupid they fought backstage two weeks ago why were they cool last week



They restarted the storyline
They do that sometimes, cuz they don't pace things well and hope that no one notices.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

haha bye bayley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Need ronda to interfere


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> are you mistaking me for WAD? i'm well built vanilla midget. WAD is a tall fat ass




THOR was a long haired, tall fatass who called others fat to feel good 

probably got called Fat by Scott Steiner once and now does it to other wrestlers in his journey to recover from that trauma


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> THOR was a long haired, tall fatass who called others fat to feel good
> 
> probably got called Fat by Scott Steiner once and now does it to other wrestlers in his journey to recover from that trauma



what the fuck are you talking about? 

i assume you haven't seen Ragnarok yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

holy shit Sasha and Bayley botched those fucking kicks and punches

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Juice Man would be happy to hear Bayley botched a move on Sasha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

The fuck is this, rehashing Absolution with lesser talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> i assume you haven't seen Ragnarok yet?


I'm not talking about that Thor 

talking about lame ass Thor from NF 


the same guy who cried about Cena , yet now cheers the same guy while crying about new Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Riot Squad taking over for Absolution....... sad .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

I need the Fashion Police to tell Bayley and Peyton Royce to wear a paper bag over their heads.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm not talking about that Thor
> 
> talking about lame ass Thor from NF
> 
> ...



says the jobber who is happy to be on tv but so hypocritical that he had to injure himself just to stay out of tv and rest at home and get fat!



you better watch Renee pretty closely.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Me: "Oh right. they're in the middle of a retarded substory where Absolution is beating up Bayley and Sasha despite them fighting each other"
Cole: "It's the Riot Squad from SD!"
Me: ".....oh, right. These are different people."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy shit Roman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

so Rusev vs Taker is being advertised, yet it's Jericho vs Taker 


damn yo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Me: ".....oh, right. These are different people."



Ikr?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Paige tried her best to out ugly Ruby Riot with her shitty makeup job at WM and she still couldn't do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Kurt a horrible gm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Rusev vs Taker is being advertised, yet it's Jericho vs Taker
> 
> 
> damn yo


No.  They switched back to Rusev/Taker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> says the jobber who is happy to be on tv but so hypocritical that he had to injure himself just to stay out of tv and rest at home and get fat!
> 
> 
> 
> you better watch Renee pretty closely.



see? Thor lame ass logic  concludes that people injure themselves  to get as fat as him 


Also sorry bro I'm not into NTR shit like most people here are


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Rusev vs Taker is being advertised, yet it's Jericho vs Taker
> 
> 
> damn yo



*sigh*
I'm tired.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Still no Bayley twerking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

TNA let WWE use some match footage on their dvds, so that's why they mention them on tv now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  They switched back to Rusev/Taker.


OH yeah just checked . I hope that they at least let Rusev win the IC title or US title later on


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> see? Thor lame ass logic  concludes that people injure themselves  to get as fat as him
> 
> 
> Also sorry bro I'm not into NTR shit like most people here are



that was your logic bro. you can't even wrestle without your top off 

of course you're not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *sigh*
> I'm tired.


Never mind Rukia's right. They changed it back to Rusev vs Taker


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  They switched back to Rusev/Taker.



...So fucking tired....



Dean Ambrose said:


> Never mind Rukia's right. They changed it back to Rusev vs Taker



That doesn't make it better. Can they just... think for 5 seconds before they announce shit?
Like... that's basic shit, isn't it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

The words are back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> that was your logic bro. you can't even wrestle without your top off
> 
> of course you're not




you know of course I'd be happy to be on tv  


better than being Dolph or Rusev who get either NTR'd or job to everyone cause they complained about a fake belt 


Although going bald is an issue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

The fuck was that promo.  And they are a Drew McIntire away from having the full 3MB set on Raw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Heath's kids about to be orphaned again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ...So fucking tired....
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make it better. Can they just... think for 5 seconds before they announce shit?



Yeah but lately it feels like Vince doesn't know what he wants other than the main picture


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know of course I'd be happy to be on tv
> 
> 
> better than being Dolph or Rusev who get either NTR'd or job to everyone cause they complained about a fake belt
> ...



then why did you injure yourself?? 

don't include Rusev in this conversation! he has nothing to do with this. 
he got punished for having a hot wife


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck was that promo.  And they are a Drew McIntire away from having the full 3MB set on Raw.



I was talking to my pops the other day about how I hope at some point in the future they have a little reunion. Like, not become a team again of course, but have some sort've comedy segment where they encounter each other and dick measure about how far each of them have come. It'd be a nice callback, since they're all back in WWE now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

If it wasn't for Becky, The Four Horsewomen would be the horsefaces.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Break up Rhyno and Slater...jesus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> then why did you injure yourself??
> 
> don't include Rusev in this conversation! he has nothing to do with this.
> he got punished for having a hot wife



I didn't  Human bodies eventually fall apart after taking a shit ton of hardcore spots 

You know Rusev is getting shat on for his good luck 

and getting himself over

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Authors of Pain are struggling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Ded crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Break up Rhyno and Slater...jesus.


And do what with them exactly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Miss me with that Smile, Cena, you coward.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And do what with them exactly?


Future endeavor.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If it wasn't for Becky, The Four Horsewomen would be the horsefaces.



shit!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Cena likes kids... As long as they're not his.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I didn't  Human bodies eventually fall apart after taking a shit ton of hardcore spots
> 
> You know Rusev is getting shat on for his good luck
> 
> and getting himself over



when was the last time you even did a hardcore spot? 

you're too old just admit it. you're the same age bracket as Rukia 

Rusev is not as lucky as Baron Corbin tho


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cena likes kids... As long as they're not his.



In the UK the channel hates Cena so much it let him say "Make a wish." then cut him off, granting the wish of every UK WWE fan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> when was the last time you even did a hardcore spot?
> 
> you're too old just admit it. you're the same age bracket as Rukia
> 
> Rusev is not as lucky as Baron Corbin tho


TLC match you fucking blind bat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Hmm, so KO and Sami got spots on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

lmaoooooooooo these jackasses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> TLC match you fucking blind bat



that shit can't even be considered as something "hardcore" 

i'm talking about you diving from someone's roof top and straight through burning barbed tables and shit


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

So Daniel Bryan in a few minutes?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Seeing how much they're picking apart their own storyline makes me think that Miz is lying about this draft pick.
Which would be kinda funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Lastweekneverhappenedgitis


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Awesome faction!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Owens doing the Hurricane pose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

So Steph emasculating Angle once again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> that shit can't even be considered as something "hardcore"
> 
> i'm talking about you diving from someone's roof top and straight through burning barbed tables and shit



Your Cena girlfriend never did that though yet you'll cry he's hurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Zayn


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

What... the fuck... is the point... of a GM...?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Kurt:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Yep Movement is the best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy shit, Miz to SD to face DB because he requested it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

_Bryan's gonna kiiiiiill you~
Bryan's gonna kiiiiiill you~_

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

LOOOOOL DB ABOUT TO WHOOP HIS ASS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Miz v Bryan feud

Mein Gott lets goooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

Bryan wants to beat up Miz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia in the mainevent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Okay, other than undoing the entire GM gimmick for no reason other than writing themselves in another corner, that ended up being a pretty funny promo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Unfair to the Miz.  Smdh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

I love these two as a tag team


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Well the Woken Ones up next.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

That promo. 
They even screwed up the blowtorch cut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Woken Ones up next.


I feel that Sanity will become Bray's young disciples and attack Woken Matt to save him back to cult leader


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Bye Miz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

I know it's cheesy as fuck but I genuinely enjoy Bray and Matt as a team

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Bye Miz .


Good grab for Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

I've never been into the whole business of lazily tossing together two themes.
I'm hoping they'll be able to mesh their entrance a little better in the near future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good grab for Smackdown.



You mean SD getting one of it's vocal pieces back.  They were gimped when Miz and Bliss were taken to Raw.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

CAW #14 and CAW #16 looking great.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know it's cheesy as fuck but I genuinely enjoy Bray and Matt as a team



Same. Hope they can make it last and this isn't just some shit they're doing to give them something to do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Same. Hope they can make it last and this isn't just some shit they're doing to give them something to do.


the thing is , the revival might sacrificed for them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Team Bat Shit Insane make the finals.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Crowd responding to Matt/Bray.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

oh well nice to see Bray get another shot at gold and have actual momentum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Coach asks a stupid question.
Cesaro can't answer it because I guess he genuinely doesn't know what it means. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> the thing is , the revival might sacrificed for them



Meh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the thing is , the revival might sacrificed for them


The Revival are dead in the water anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

eww rapping for a commercial


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Coach asks a stupid question.
> Cesaro can't answer it because I guess he genuinely doesn't know what it means.
> 
> 
> ...



would have been lulzy brought up that it was a Ford Commercial slogan 



also straight up stupid, every PPV co-branded yet they are separate


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Nia looked huge in that promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

should i watch raw or continue looking at porn?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Even Ziggler's hair oversells.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> should i watch raw or continue looking at porn?



If it's face-sitting porn then you already know the answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

>Raw and SD are kayfabe competitors
>WWE is about to start co-branding the PPVs (cuz I guess we have too many atm)
>They announce this by having everyone be happy and smiling about it

Maybe it's me. Maybe I've just outgrown this brand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Meh

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Fashion police now on raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

lolol Breezango got breezed through


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fashion police now on raw?



Fashion police needs to be a IRL thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Fire kurt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> lolol Breezango got breezed through


Zach Ryder is on Raw now.  There was a tweet.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If it's face-sitting porn then you already know the answer.


back to porn I go!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Sami and Kevin are still on the same show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Raw and SD are kayfabe competitors
> >WWE is about to start co-branding the PPVs (cuz I guess we have too many atm)
> >They announce this by having everyone be happy and smiling about it
> 
> Maybe it's me. Maybe I've just outgrown this brand.



They were never kayfabe competitors. They promoted the other brand's matches and PPVs the week the brand split took place. Basically, it's all dumb and they should move on already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

So Nattie on Raw and Ronda just being there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah man fire kurt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

No top women have moved yet.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Face Nattie?
Well, it's outta nowhere, but she's kinda of a shitty heel, so I'm down.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Nia looks fucking huge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami and Kevin are still on the same show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Nia and Ronda are in a smiling contest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

raw gets Nattie so people can't say they draft all the good people from Smackdown

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia and Ronda are in a smiling contest.



Nia needs to give Ronda a stink face.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Moon


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami and Kevin are still on the same show.



Most if not all the teams are making the jump together.
This is why Cory talking about how the New Day could be split up was cringy bullshit.
Anyone with a brain knows they're not stupid enough to do that. Mainly because they didn't do it last year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Corey sucks



...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Thickie vs Ember


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

>Promo during a match.

Fine....


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> raw gets Nattie so people can't say they draft all the good people from Smackdown


NANI


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Ember


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Ember is really unattractive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ...



It's not his fault, his shitty hair dye has weird chemicals in it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Promo during a match.
> 
> Fine....



yeah that's really dumb. Plus honestly it was Alexa's worst promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Ember black she getting fired for that shit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

That move might have to get banned.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

>Mickie selling the Eclipse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Holy shit what an Eclipse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Mickie selling that finisher like a boss.  So entrusting the veteran to making Ember look good which is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Mickie selling the Eclipse.



Mickie channeled her inner Dwayne there. Shit looked like the selling from here comes the pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mickie selling that finisher like a boss.  So entrusting the veteran to making Ember look good which is fine.



She sells the stunner  well 

Not as bouncy as the Rock but still 

ninja'd by @Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

I love the Miz. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah that's really dumb. Plus honestly it was Alexa's worst promo



Actually, I kinda disagree. I feel like it was a decent promo.
She plays delusional heel pretty well and that promo was delusional as _fuck_.
Her acting could use some work, but like I always say, being sorta hokey is part of her gimmick, so I tend to forgive it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Miztourage screwing Miz pls?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

If it's ziggler fire Kurt asap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If it's ziggler fire Kurt asap



Oh, god.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

The Eclipse is too dangerous for the main roster schedule.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I love the Miz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I'm worn out by Alexa being the only heel on Raw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ember is really unattractive.



First Nikki and then Ember. Burv it's 2018, it's okay if you like the D.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess I'm worn out by Alexa being the only heel on Raw



Yeah, it sucks. They were so barren they had to turn Mickie for literally no reason.
They could've at least have had Bayley or Sasha to help out on the heel side, but they were being so gahdamn wishy-washy about it. How long's it been? A year and a half?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ember is really unattractive.


I'd pound her till her contacts pop out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Fire Angle!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If it's ziggler fire Kurt asap



welp


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Ziggy back on Raw.  So is he going to job no matter where he goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

LOOOOOL DRAG WAS RIGHT


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Dana is still under contract?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Good Lord Dana, chill dem tiddies.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn it might have been a mistake to send Miz to Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Welp how long before the 3MB reunion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

jesus fuck this cringe fest. Also lolol Dana back after several months of 'service'


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

OK u hired kurt


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

3MB
3MB NOW
DO IT!

DO IT, YOU FUCKERS! I SWEAR TO GOD!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Who are the heels here...?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Who are the heels here...?


Titus Brand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

huh I thought Drew Mac was still injured


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn Drew looked like cash in this segment.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

WE'RE GETTING MIZ V BRYAN LEGGO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

That fused finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> 3MB
> 3MB NOW
> DO IT!
> 
> DO IT, YOU FUCKERS! I SWEAR TO GOD!



They are going to tease that way up until the next Royal Rumble.  Then the three will reunite as they take turns having their way with who ever is in the ring with them.  Thus solidifying that making a stable of jobbers with them comes with a high price.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That fused finisher.



This is the most slapdash fucking team, but if I get to see more of that finisher, then fuck my stupid opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE'RE GETTING MIZ V BRYAN LEGGO


Hopefully they don’t blow it off on a random PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuck Dean for existing, Drew's double underhook is the fucking shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Raw and SD are kayfabe competitors
> >WWE is about to start co-branding the PPVs (cuz I guess we have too many atm)
> >They announce this by having everyone be happy and smiling about it
> 
> Maybe it's me. Maybe I've just outgrown this brand.



Something is a little off with the writing, even more than usual, lately. I think they didn't know what to do for WM and then had a bleh RAW as a consequence.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are going to tease that way up until the next Royal Rumble.  Then the three will reunite as they take turns having their way with who ever is in the ring with them.  Thus solidifying that making a stable of jobbers with them comes with a high price.



I would mark the hell out for this spot.
I would label the entirety of the RR a success no matter how shit it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Booooooo... Where is waifu Roman?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

No top superstars have moved yet.

Miz is actually the biggest to go in either direction.

I don’t count Owens and Zayn.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

lol someone has a, "Roman is God" sign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

These fuckers better call Drew the Chosen One


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully they don’t blow it off on a random PPV.


Summerslam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Stone Cold Roman Reigns out to speak.   And still bitching about Brock in a chorus of boos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

I demand someone post Roman-tan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck Dean for existing, Drew's double underhook is the fucking shit.




if Dean comes back as Jon you're not allowed to get on the wagon you bastard


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

I don't mind the co-branded PPVs because the Smackdown events are just awful.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

These Roman promos are so hard to watch nowadays.


----------



## Bump (Apr 16, 2018)

Fashion files ill miss you from SD


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Is Joe going to kill Roman again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker is whinier than CM Punk being told to put someone over.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I don't mind the co-branded PPVs because the Smackdown events are just awful.



There are genuinely too many PPVs, so it's probably a good idea to fuse them, though I imagine it fucks up the paydays of some of the guys, but meh.

It's just that that ad was... fuckin' awful.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirker is whinier than CM Punk being told to put someone over.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

Joe always Roasts the hell out of Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> Joe always Roasts the hell out of Roman



Joe is like one of those neckbeard internet trolls that harass people better looking and more successful than them.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Be a star Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> There are genuinely too many PPVs, so it's probably a good idea to fuse them, though I imagine it fucks up the paydays of some of the guys, but meh.
> 
> It's just that that ad was... fuckin' awful.



True. Stephanie probably behind that .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

"THIS FAT SUM-A BITCH--!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Lolol Roman took Jake's gimmick away

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

Roman needs to BE A STAR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

>Joe not killing Jabronis
>Joe plugging the vignette team
>Joe getting called fat and lazy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is like one of those neckbeard internet trolls that harass people better looking and more successful than them.



Roman Reigns successfully retired a guy that had a match last Sunday and will have another one in a week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is like one of those neckbeard internet trolls that harass people better looking and more successful than them.


Like you?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Who do we think in the main event


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Hey Roman, what do you think of Samoa Joe?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Joe not killing Jabronis
> >Joe plugging the vignette team
> >Joe getting called fat and lazy




EDT*
Gah*DAMMIT*, KHRIS, MY ONE GIMMICK.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who do we think in the main event


either AJ Styles (even though he has premiered on Raw before)

or another NXT wrestler


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Absolution needs a new theme. Paige is on smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

So Absolution stayed.   So we have two similar factions on Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Like you?



I make more money than Joe does, Gibbs. But nice try.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Riot Squad pulling double duty. Good for them.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who do we think in the main event


Rusev?
Orton?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> EDT*
> Gah*DAMMIT*, KHRIS, MY ONE GIMMICK.



Not sorry

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I make more money than Joe does, Gibbs. But nice try.


You try, but all you do is sit on your own face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

What the fuck is commentary talking about.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who do we think in the main event


AJ Styles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> You try, but all you do is sit on your own face.



Go take a midol, your vagina cramps are making you cranky.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Run Absolution run...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Joan Jett getting royalties tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Why are you helping her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, Joan Jett getting royalties tonight.


she got money from WWE and NFL. 

she is  living large


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Go take a midol, your vagina cramps are making you cranky.


Did you just assume my gender?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Joan Jett outta the poorhouse all thanks to WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

"Put your hair up and squ--"
"ohhh... oohhhhh, noooo~"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

What's the point of Absolution anymore if they are going to be Ronda's personal bitches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Ronda earning that paycheck by squashing CAWPaige


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Nattie was just heel like last week


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nattie was just heel like last week



Sshhhh
No one remembers that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Ronda and Sonya need to end their feud with a bra and panties match.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

fuck's sakes  why isn't Ronda running? 

why did she power walk her way down the ramp?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

So the Balding Wolf comes to Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nattie was just heel like last week



A woman's feelings are like the autumn wind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

the 5th partner is none other than NICHOLAS


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Corbin to raw.

Sd the A show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Angle is bringing a bunch of trash to Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

Fandango is just a glorified stripper.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Corbin to raw.
> 
> Sd the A show


They are really getting rid of a bunch of misfits.  And they added Miz.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

SD's Midcard has been completely raided


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are really getting rid of a bunch of misfits.  And they added Miz.


I don't even care who SD gets they won


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Legend said:


> SD's Midcard has been completely raided



At this rate they'll only be having Daniel Bryan and Miz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At this rate they'll only be having Daniel Bryan and Miz.



They'll run a Miz/Bryan/Styles/Nakamura round robin every week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

cringing at the thought of the Corbin vs Roman match that's coming 



Wolf vs Dog

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 16, 2018)

Drew whyyyy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't even care who SD gets they won


they might get the Club and finn and Seth


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

RAW about to get even more random than usual. lol not a big fan of Baron at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

HERE COMES THE LONE WOLF!!!

HERE IS THE BIG DAWG!!!!




fuck this company

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah we jumping to conclusion by saying SD is dead tommorw is SD turn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Paige is smarter than Kurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HERE COMES THE LONE WOLF!!!
> 
> HERE IS THE BIG DAWG!!!!
> 
> ...



Awe yeah, Vince loves his gimmick matches.  Can't wait for that dog collar strap match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

this match is going too long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Awe yeah, Vince loves his gimmick matches.  Can't wait for that dog collar strap match.


jesus fuck I hope not


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Fashion Files beat the Bar.... a ten year old beat the Bar.... fuck sakes a broom can beat the Bar they way they are going.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Paige is smarter than Kurt.



Tomorrow night, Paige drafts Del Rio.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

lol I lived in Hartford for four years. Watch out Elias. The fans might clap in agreement if you call it crap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Bar breakup?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

so Vince probably had a nod of approval for Coachman for talking shit about Sheamus accent


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Awe yeah, Vince loves his gimmick matches.  Can't wait for that dog collar strap match.



I'm kink shaming.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Rachel?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Renee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm kink shaming.


there's a kink for that


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Last member is Charlotte


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

LOOL  Vince is starting to put Renee up for the locker room


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Don't know why the brought in Spasms to the Red team but ok.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fashion Files beat the Bar.... a ten year old beat the Bar.... fuck sakes a broom can beat the Bar they way they are going.



After years proving himself in the indies, broomstick finally makes his triumphant return.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> After years proving himself in the indies, broomstick finally makes his triumphant return.



Ringbell still hasn't recovered from the time HHH buried him.


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

Elias is soo good


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

sami so energetic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> After years proving himself in the indies, broomstick finally makes his triumphant return.


he should really team up with vacant though. Vacant can get him to the top


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

gargano?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

almas?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2018)

rey mysterio?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

Braun will go to smackdown, I'm calling that.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2018)

He just called it the Bullet Club XD


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

COREY FIRED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

"The Bullet Club"
Corey has a Freudian slip about The Balor Club, because he's thinking of Baron's hot bullets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

The crowd doesn't care about Lashley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA bullet club


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

The heels are outmatched here because of Axel and Bo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd disagree with this super hard.
...but Kevin pulls Shawn down to such a degree that yeah, the sum is pretty much less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

poor Corey Vince yelling in his ear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Roode to the main show. And as a face.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Disappointing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'd disagree with this super hard.
> ...but Kevin pulls Shawn down to such a degree that yeah, the sum is pretty much less.



lmao i just realized what the tweet said. Hell nah .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Roode isn't a big acquisition.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

SD the A show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 16, 2018)

I bet Vince is still yelling at Corey


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Almas will be on Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

What a great parody account...oh wait, they're serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

swear to god if DB comes out to take out Miztourage and Miz would be best ending


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What a great parody account...oh wait, they're serious.


that's the same reaction I have when you post

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's the same reaction I have when you post



You're joking but...
Sometimes it does get legitimately hard to tell what's satire and what's shit taste.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What a great parody account...oh wait, they're serious.



Yeah that's crazy unless it was a badly failed attempt at sarcasm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You're joking but...
> Sometimes it does get legitimately hard to tell what's satire and what's shit taste.



I just assume Ghost is always joking

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

What the fuck is it with Coach and these dumb ass questions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Coach has been in rare form tonight.
I dunno, I kinda like it in a weird way.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler's dream of becoming HBK 2.0 came true.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Coach has been in rare form tonight.
> I dunno, I kinda like it in a weird way.


yeah maybe he's more comfortable now after getting back to announcing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Dolph Ziggler's dream of becoming HBK 2.0 came true.


well he still needs to increase influence and politic his way to a title, then lose his smile


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he still needs to increase influence and politic his way to a title, then lose his smile



Well, he's done that last thing, like 4 times, so he's got a leg up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Ziggler is more like Jannetty 2.0...only Jannetty was a better worker, talker, seller and people actually cared about him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

is WWE promoting a Rated R movie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, he's done that last thing, like 4 times, so he's got a leg up.


oh then he needs to get into the political game. I'm sure if he promotes Roman all over the world, he'll get a push.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's the same reaction I have when you post



Damn that was good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Strowman gonna come in for the kill


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he still needs to increase influence and politic his way to a title, then lose his smile



He fucked Amy Schumer, he never had a smile after that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> He fucked Amy Schumer, he never had a smile after that.



to be fair just watching her movies can make you lose your smile forever

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

lmao Miz  .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn did Roode just lose a tooth?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

RIP Bo's ribs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

Strowman is over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2018)

Welp Bo and Axel just abandon the Miz.   Ingrates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2018)

Braun and Miz woke the crowd up thank God.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Bo and Axel just abandon the Miz.   Ingrates.


Miz put them in main events.  And this is how they repay him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

oh shit nice drop kick Strowman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2018)

Push Braun Vince, he's your guy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2018)

yes betrayal


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Smackdown deadass traded all their trash away (Sami and KO were unemployed so they don't count). And they got a pick like Miz and probably Rollins tomorrow too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Aj and dB the face of SD


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he still needs to increase influence and politic his way to a title, then lose his smile


You forgot the main ingredient.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Smackdown lost a bunch of Heels. Almas tomorrow?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Smackdown lost a bunch of Heels. Almas tomorrow?


Almas, Rollins, Miz, and Banks tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Mickie a crazy bitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2018)

Forreal though Angle has to be fired for the absolute disaster of a shakeup RAW had. Their best picks were a pair of belligerent unemployed guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

there still doing the shake up

zach and chad gable to raw


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Push Braun Vince, he's your guy.



>Murders Roman - Becomes over
>Is in several feuds where his gimmick is that he dies and then is fine the next day - still over
>Has a boring, lackluster match in which he gets beaten by Lesnar - still over
>Plays a giant cello on television - still over
>Comes out dressed in a dress shirt and glasses claiming to be his own brother - still over
>Wins tag gold with an actual child - still over

Y'know... there's a theory that goes around whenever WWE starts getting _really_ terrible and people try to jump to its defense. One in which it's argued that the shoddy booking and weird segments are not only rushed attempts at filling hours, but also a sort've filtering process. The idea is that if the wrestler in question is truly worth their salt, they'll find a way to still get great reactions despite the dumb bullshit and ultimately overcome it.

Now, that retarded and counterintuitive. But if there's any truth to it... Braun's one of the few people that've done it. I dunno how it happened, but he's the man, plain and simple.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

At the rate he's going, Kurt is gonna trade Roman to Smackdown for Tye Dillinger and Nakamura's violinist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Forreal though Angle has to be fired for the absolute disaster of a shakeup RAW had. Their best picks were a pair of belligerent unemployed guys.


Drew
Chad Gable

I give him that

He don't get credit for ko and sami stephanie made that choice.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

Raw looking like Vince's giants top 6 
Roman, Braun, Bobby Lashley, Joe, Drew, and Corbin

SD looking neckbeards top 6

AJ, Naka, Bryan, Almas???, Seth or finn or Jefff??, Orton, Miz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Murders Roman - Becomes over
> >Is in several feuds where his gimmick is that he dies and then is fine the next day - still over
> >Has a boring, lackluster match in which he gets beaten by Lesnar - still over
> >Plays a giant cello on television - still over
> ...



Or maybe being pushed as completely invulnerable, super powerful and never selling for anybody makes for a popular character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2018)

SD Live really the house AJ Styles built


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Drew
> Chad Gable
> 
> I give him that
> ...


Drew I'll admit is good. And a team with Ziggler seems interesting. Gable I'm not sure. Man is good in ring but I'll wait and see how they book him before making judgment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew I'll admit is good. And a team with Ziggler seems interesting. Gable I'm not sure. Man is good in ring but I'll wait and see how they book him before making judgment.


chad is amazing in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Gable is an opponent for Jordan.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Or maybe being pushed as completely invulnerable, super powerful and never selling for anybody makes for a popular character.



Which is weird, cuz people hated it around the years of 2006-2010. 
Either way you're ultimately agreeing with me, so whatever.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 17, 2018)

The dude who drew waifu Reigns said he's planning on drawing waifu Styles or Taker next

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gable is an opponent for Jordan.



should just reform the tag team since they never got an appropriate run to show how great they were together


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The dude who drew waifu Reigns said he's planning on drawing waifu Styles or Taker next


Loooool


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

I was shocked by this.  Bliss semi saved it.  But wow.  Really weird way to promote their PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Bayley and Nia are fucking geeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 17, 2018)

Graves should hide whenever he is alone with Finn otherwise he might get to see Balor's "Demon"


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

i feel bad for dude he in a lose/lose situation if he cut it or rock it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Saw a preview for the next Ride Along.  Braun and Alexa.  Alexa basically feeding Braun fries while he drives.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

I gave this dude my current top five and he said lol I can tell you don't watch indies a lot.

I'm just thinking why he make it seem like that's an accomplishment


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I gave this dude my current top five and he said lol I can tell you don't watch indies a lot.
> 
> I'm just thinking why he make it seem like that's an accomplishment


Who has the time?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who has the time?



marks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea I thought it was funny at first but now I just feel sorry for the guy.


You are a good person SAF.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Keeping Tye Dillinger is a coup for Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Keeping Tye Dillinger is a coup for Smackdown.



Tye Dillinger should join up with No Way Jose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mickie a crazy bitch.



Man this was my favorite moment of the entire month. They don't sell like that no more. Kudos to Mickie for actually doing the real job which is putting the eclipse over. Mickie must like Moon. 



Shirker said:


> >Murders Roman - Becomes over
> >Is in several feuds where his gimmick is that he dies and then is fine the next day - still over
> >Has a boring, lackluster match in which he gets beaten by Lesnar - still over
> >Plays a giant cello on television - still over
> ...



What you said but also because Braun is a literal babyface. He looks kawaii. Once he trims the beard he'll be ready to be face of the company material I reckon. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> The dude who drew waifu Reigns said he's planning on drawing waifu Styles or Taker next



The hero we deserve and need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

The more I see that eclipse the more I am convinced that Mickie might be the GOAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The more I see that eclipse the more I am convinced that Mickie might be the GOAT.


Thats why she needs one more push. She is making others look legit but why not have her be legit? Shes still active full time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves should hide whenever he is alone with Finn otherwise he might get to see Balor's "Demon"


Is Balor going to remember to support the gay community in Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats why she needs one more push. She is making others look legit but why not have her be legit? Shes still active full time.



She's doing the Jericho run atm. Having her go over the young ones will defeat that purpose. Best case scenario she goes over near around September for a lengthy reign and lose at Mania in a decently built title match. But this is WWE so lelno.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is Balor going to remember to support the gay community in Saudi Arabia?



He'll suddenly remember demon form

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She's doing the Jericho run atm. Having her go over the young ones will defeat that purpose. Best case scenario she goes over near around September for a lengthy reign and lose at Mania in a decently built title match. But this is WWE so lelno.


The thing was she was supposed to have a second title match vs Bliss and she even had a great promo vs Bliss that got her over. Then they cut the legs of that feud


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

It just dawned on me...

There's a good chance Dean's gonna appear on SD tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing was she was supposed to have a second title match vs Bliss and she even had a great promo vs Bliss that got her over. Then they cut the legs of that feud


Mickie was starting to get cheers at Elimination Chamber too.  But then she was a heel the next night.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Roman, Dean, Seth, Braun, Finn, Asuka, Bailey and Sasha will be going to Smackdown tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It just dawned on me...
> 
> There's a good chance Dean's gonna appear on SD tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Roman, Dean, Seth, Braun, Finn, Asuka, Bailey and Sasha will be going to Smackdown tonight



>Roman and Bryan on the same brand.
>The state of Roman Reigns

Please... Don't do this. 

 Hide your black guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Jeff Hardy, Revival, Absolution for sure.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

If Geoff Harvey's going, then Seth has to be staying. But I feel like Seth should probs take priority because SD needs at least one ME guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> one ME guy



So you send Seth?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

> Perhaps the best explanation is that WWE, which reportedly  in the near future, is looking to load up SmackDown to make the Raw/SmackDown television package a more appealing combination to potential suitors for that next TV contract. Certainly, WWE took strides toward leveling out the playing field during night one of the Superstar Shakeup as SmackDown now seems to have a much smaller but more appealing roster that won’t feature as many names but has a stronger core of performers.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Roman and Bryan on the same brand.
> >The state of Roman Reigns
> 
> Please... Don't do this.
> ...



Smackdown moving for Roman = character reset heel turn. With either heel shield or Usos.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Roman and Bryan on the same brand.
> >The state of Roman Reigns
> 
> Please... Don't do this.
> ...


Romans probably begging Vince not to do this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

You guys are even worse than Steph and Hunter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 17, 2018)

Imagine Vince having Roman beat Bryan for the WWE Title. Reigns may honestly be killed.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine Vince having Roman beat Bryan for the WWE Title. Reigns may honestly be killed.





Too scary


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> ...



Was thinking this but I also think its not going to phase FOX to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

Roman, Bayley and Nia heading to Smackdown!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't believe people actually wanted to see Bayley vs Sasha at WrestleMania. Look at the piles of shit they've produced week in and week out when they're not allowed to rehearse a match for six months straight in NXT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Sasha needs to get the hell away from Bayley.  Hopefully one of them is sent to Smackdown tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman, Bayley and Nia heading to Smackdown!


So you're gonna enjoy Roman burying Daniel , AJ , and Miz huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So you're gonna enjoy Roman burying Daniel , AJ , and Miz huh?



The best matches AJ and Miz have had are with Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So you're gonna enjoy Roman burying Daniel , AJ , and Miz huh?



AJ should drop the title and head to Raw. Miz can solo Roman no problem


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The best matches AJ and Miz have had are with Roman.





Jake CENA said:


> AJ should drop the title and head to Raw. Miz can solo Roman no problem



These comments

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Name one person Roman has buried. He put over that piece of crap Braun 98429843 times. He lost the IC title to The Miz. He even let himself be choked out by Sloppy Joe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud GOAT feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name one person Roman has buried. He put over that piece of crap Braun 98429843 times. He lost the IC title to The Miz. He even let himself be choked out by Sloppy Joe.



Roman buried Roman? /Vincelogicstoryline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Tonight Nakamura continues his road towards redemption. Hopefully tonight is the night Renee forgives him for his inability to speak English.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Heel Nakamura should do his promos in Japanese, swapping into English once in a while to show he can speak it but chooses not to because the locals not worth talking to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Redneck southerner AJ is gonna plead with Trump to deport Nakamura.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

Still won't boost any interest to watch SD if they don't send any big names there.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Still won't boost any interest to watch SD if they don't send any big names there.



Might be the only one, but I kind of lost a lot of interest now that Shane left. As Rukia said though, Paige might actually earn higher ratings, and fans will be accustomed to her appearing in several segments.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Meltzer being a fucking geek he's complaining they're making Daniel just another guy feuding with miz. Like shut ur old dumb ass up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Hmm maybe he wants Bryan to pursue the championship. It's going to happen, but I guess Nakamura needs the title push a little more. AJ is also having a really good run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm maybe he wants Bryan to pursue the championship. It's going to happen, but I guess Nakamura needs the title push a little more. AJ is also having a really good run.




They have all the time in the world for that. Meltzer keeps trying to say since he will feud with miz he's going to be placed at a certain level when that doesn't make sense because roman feuded with him last year and cena was  mizs mania opponent twice.

It's just clear as day he has a biased.

Literally 95 percent of people want to see this 6 year feud finally conclude.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

The WWE title needs to change hands every 2 months or so, have AJ drop the title to Nakamura and have Naka drop the title to The Miz and let DBry be champ again


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Meltzer being a fucking geek he's complaining they're making Daniel just another guy feuding with miz. Like shut ur old dumb ass up.


But people actually want to see this Miz feud since him and Bryan have been feuding ever since Bryan came in WWE. Its all boiled down to this and Meltzer would rather watch a generic championship feud between Bryan and AJ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Meltzer mad af that a fire Miz/Bryan feud might overshadow his ass buddies in NJPW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Meltzer being a fucking geek he's complaining they're making Daniel just another guy feuding with miz. Like shut ur old dumb ass up.



Vince and Meltzer aren't really that different when it comes to being out of touch. One is just making a fuckton more money than the other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Miz is a future HoF. He just is.



WhatADrag said:


> Meltzer being a fucking geek he's complaining they're making Daniel just another guy feuding with miz. Like shut ur old dumb ass up.



Yeah, when I heard that I was like "bruuuhhh. You serious Dave...?" It's weird, he's usually a lot nicer to Miz compared to Alverez who just hates him despite claiming he doesn't. Normally when I disagree with him but know where he's coming from, but that one was an eyebrow raiser; he's just straight-up incorrect.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince and Meltzer aren't really that different when it comes to being out of touch. One is just making a fuckton more money than the other.



lel, naw, dude. 
*But* at the same time, he's totally not the bastion of good taste/ideas his hardcores think he is sometimes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> lel, naw, dude.
> *But* at the same time, he's totally not the bastion of good taste/ideas his hardcores think he is sometimes.



huh? 

Don't forget that Meltzer's taste is niche as fuck and wouldn't go over with the casual crowd. B0rk might be a shitty piece of sweaty shit, but he draws money with the casuals.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> huh?


I was basically saying the two aren't even close.
Though Vince is the one who's a millionare, so I guess the phrase "who's the _real_ idiot?" could be applicable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince and Meltzer aren't really that different when it comes to being out of touch. One is just making a fuckton more money than the other.




I usually agree with Dave opinions on shit.

This dude just pure biased.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

I disagree with Meltzer also. It's better that WWE show Bryan vs. Miz now, rather than wait and risk people not being interested at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I was basically saying the two aren't even close.
> Though Vince is the one who's a millionare, so I guess the phrase "who's the _real_ idiot?" could be applicable.



My point is one is outta touch with the casuals and the other is outta touch with the hardcores but still makes money.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I disagree with Meltzer also. It's better that WWE show Bryan vs. Miz now, rather than wait and risk people not being interested at all.



I mean shit, the talking smack segment was like what... 2 years ago?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My point is one is outta touch with the casuals and the other is outta touch with the hardcores but still makes money.



I... _guess_ I can get with that.... 

Like if pressed or something, I could utter it passively.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Meltzer is a stupid man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

If Almas on SD SD won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Smackdown won by hosting the best feud since Rock/Austin so I dunno what people are even debating about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Miz: Even my daughter is superior to your daughter because my daughter doesn't have injury-prone genes. 

No holds barred. They need to let Miz loose here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean shit, the talking smack segment was like what... 2 years ago?



Yeah also agree with whoever said (I think it was Rukia) that he probably wants someone else to get a push.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Miz: Even my daughter is superior to your daughter because my daughter doesn't have injury-prone genes.
> 
> No holds barred. They need to let Miz loose here.


Make fun of the Birdie name.

Make fun of how Daniel Bryan pretended that John Cena was his brother in law.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

- _US Weekly_ has another story here about John Cena and Nikki Bella splitting up. The couple confirmed their split to _US Weekly_ last weekend after being together for six years. A source told the publication that while Nikki isn't happy with what happened, "she is not devastated." They added that Cena, however, "is a mess."

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Cena probably didn’t want to break up.  He just wanted to cancel the wedding.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

John opened up to me and said that he's depressed and that he and Nikki can't have a baby and they've been trying for 6 years now..


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Ugh Barbara Bush passed away. : /.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Really sucks about John.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Uno wrestling laggin. Halp. 

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe try atdhe sports? They usually have several feeds up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

With Nakamura and Miz, Smackdown is a heel harem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Maybe try atdhe sports? They usually have several feeds up.



It's working now. I'll keep a look out on that one tho.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's working now. I'll keep a look out on that one tho.



Yeah I usually used it for streams .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Hmm, ask for Naka get Rusev.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh shit AJ wore a cup.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Are they making that guy sing on purpose to stop people from saying "Rusev Day" lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Are they making that guy sing on purpose to stop people from saying "Rusev Day" lmao.



That should answer you question.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Rusev needs to ditch English.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John opened up to me and said that he's depressed and that he and Nikki can't have a baby and they've been trying for 6 years now..



Tell him to stop pulling out at 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

AJ: Since Shinsuke doesn't have a spine. 

At least he still has his testicles AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Lol Rusev sucks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That should answer you question.



hahahahahaha true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

AJ Style + Daniel Bryan  = too much talent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Face of the company out for the rescue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

I love how they're using Paige 


@The Juice Man  dude you need to watch Smackdown , your lady is the GM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

>Paige tryharding.

You're doing a good job Paige.

EDIT: Did Paige walk right back into the frame?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> AJ: Since Shinsuke doesn't have a spine.
> 
> At least he still has his testicles AJ.



"Why does he keep hittin' me in tha dick?!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Please no "you deserve it" for Carmella.

We have to draw the line somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Big Cass gonna interrupt carmella celebration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Paige lookin out for her fellow countrymen Maffew's payday by botchin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

So will Nutcracker Naka be making an appearance tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Face of the company out for the rescue.


shhhh you don't want Vince to hear this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> shhhh you don't want Vince to hear this



Not even Vince can fight it bruv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Bryan is a classic face with that run in save. 

Let that sink in.

This is post Austin/Cena era.

He's a classic face.

And he's the most over guy in the company. 

Muh dicc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Bring back Haas dammit.  Let him and Shelton have a run one last time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shelton about to put someone new over?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

I miss Shelton's "Aint no stoppin me" theme.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

poor shelton.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

I just knew Benjamin was turning heel as soon as he came out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

This seems kinda hamfisted.



[S-A-F] said:


> I just knew Benjamin was turning heel as soon as he came out.



He was already heel, they're just lazily trying to get him heat cuz I guess heels can't like heels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I just knew Benjamin was turning heel as soon as he came out.


He's been heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Who the fuck is chuckling?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This seems kinda hamfisted.


Shelton was never a good promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not even Vince can fight it bruv.


He'll fight it till the day he dies dammit! 


also jesus the lack of no shits given for Randy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This seems kinda hamfisted.
> 
> 
> 
> He was already heel, they're just lazily trying to get him heat cuz I guess heels can't like heels.



Needs the gold standard gimmick back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Graves.



Well he needs to stop.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Geoff Harvey!

Welp, guess no Seth. Unless Jeff loses in Saudi which would be... pretty funny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Fodder Mahal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Well that was an easy paycheck for Randy to collect for tonight.   Just walk and stare.  Let Jeff do the work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shelton was never a good promo.



Nah, he's not. But this script is garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Not a big acquisition tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

This is Shelton Benjamin the guy who Vince thought was going to be big that he went over Triple H two raws in a row.  Now nothing more than fodder.

Also when he asked for Big Competition I actually assumed Braun was coming out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nah, he's not. But this script is garbage.



Agreed there my friend.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This seems kinda hamfisted.
> 
> 
> 
> He was already heel, they're just lazily trying to get him heat cuz I guess heels can't like heels.


Oh i thought him and gable were faces? haven't followed SD's faces or heels in a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Angle is fucking dumb holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh i thought him and gable were faces? haven't followed SD's faces or heels in a while.



It's easy to miss either way. They didn't really do anything, and the turn itself was during a backstage interview. Y'know, another one of those running-on-autopilot things.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Angle is fucking dumb holy shit.


What did he do?

Besides bringing in a bunch of guys that don't make Raw better.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Angle is fucking dumb holy shit.



In Angles defense, he probably agreed to the trade before he knew Jeff would win the bel--

...wait. Angle's responsible for that match. Fuck, nvm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Tell him to stop pulling out at 2



He just can't and that's what's making him depressed af. He already went into therapy but it didn't help him at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

suddenly feels like 2007

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He just can't and that's what's making him depressed af. He already went into therapy but it didn't help him at all



Then Nikki should have made a wish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What did he do?



you serious?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Tough two nights for Jeff.  Stiff match with Jinder yesterday.  Tonight a stiff match with Shelton.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Then Nikki should have made a wish.



Nikki is way past the age limit for that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Meh, Orton's going to hold a grudge for Hardy taking his place and go into a program with him again.  How many times are we going to see the Twist of Fate reversed into an RKO. 

Miz trolling the crowd like a boss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

I get the feeling that Miz and Maryse are trolling Nikki

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

_Ooohhh, fuck you Miz, you beautiful cunt!_

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

HeelMiz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Miz will murder you in cold blood but will kiss his daughter on your grave. 

This shonen-manga villainry. 

I just can't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I have the dumbest grin on my face.
This feud has all the potential in the world to be fucking *amazing*, please, please WWE, just... pace yourselves and don't get any "unique" ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Ouch  .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get the feeling that Miz and Maryse are trolling Nikki



Bloody hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

SD got the left overs of Absolution.  

Borderland Bros out next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Orton's going to hold a grudge for Hardy taking his place and go into a program with him again.  How many times are we going to see the Twist of Fate reversed into an RKO.
> 
> Miz trolling the crowd like a boss.


If Orton turns heel.

Then that is like a big new signing for Smackdown.  He's so much better as a heel!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Paige bringing her girls over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

We're a bryan invasion while miz pulls out a gun segment short of the GOAT BOAT feud of all time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh look WWE fixed the Absolution and Riot squad issue

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

I was gonna say something but am afraid @Shirker was gonna pull out the gimmick infringement card again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Why is wwe pushing the Bludgeon Brothers so hard?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

oh shit why's Naomi in here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Selling to the foam hammer.   Dammit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was gonna say something but am afraid @Shirker was gonna pull out the gimmick infringement card again.



Well it hasn't stopped you before


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

So like.. The Bludgeon brothers will fit right in Saudi.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I was gonna say something but am afraid @Shirker was gonna pull out the gimmick infringement card again.



What, have the Absolute Riots shown up? I wasn't paying attention for a few minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

That made Naomi look silly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is wwe pushing the Bludgeon Brothers so hard?



Probably made a deal with gearbox to have them put the Bludgeon Brothers skins when the next game comes out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably made a deal with gearbox to have them put the Bludgeon Brothers skins when the next game comes out.



Bad move, they're just gonna use the money for something else and then blame WWE for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That made Naomi look silly.



Yeah fucking Road Dogg man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Holy shit, they got Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, they got Joe.


Kurt Angle is an idiot.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Sin Cara is about to die live on TV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

Sin Cara looks like trash. Just let Hunico be a gangbanger again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Smackdown confirmed the A show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Angle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

>Joe on Smackdown.
>The implication of this....

...oh no.... Please. You don't have to do this, WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Who did Raw get for Joe and Miz?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Guys maybe Kurt's sabotaging Raw due to Steph trying to undermine him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Joe on Smackdown.
> >The implication of this....
> 
> ...oh no.... Please. You don't have to do this, WWE.






WWE confirmed dumb as fuck


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Damn Joe


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who did Raw get for Joe and Miz?



The yep movement?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker?



"The women's [R]Evolution is not conducive to a good show." -Street Doge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Steph needs to intervene before Angle gives away the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE confirmed dumb as fuck


Dont get it?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The yep movement?


Angle is fucking lucky Stephanie signed those two guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Joe giving names of his victims already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

< mentions DB : boos
< mentions randy: no fucks given
<mentions AJ: boos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

@Rukia I think that story about WWE packing Smackdown for FOX is real now   .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Joe on Smackdown.
> >The implication of this....
> 
> ...oh no.... Please. You don't have to do this, WWE.


I dont understand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Give Joe a shiv man. Just go with it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Him talking about AJ styles makes me want to watch some prime AJ vs Joe in TNA


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

"RANDY ORT[nnngkgk]" -Samoan's Joe



Gibbs said:


> I dont understand.





Legend said:


> Dont get it?



Joe is here.
Joe is teased to have a feud with Reigns.
If Joe's here... Reigns might show up.
Reigns and Bryan on the same brand... is a _*bad. fucking. idea.*_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Joe gonna cut off AJ's penis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

AJ's penis is the biggest heel in the company.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

He botched his promo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

After Roman called him fat, Joe had no choice but to go to Smackdown and hope everyone forgets about body shaming him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2018)

i told you! fat characters will all go to Smackdown!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

SD won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Angle is fucking dumb.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

wtf IC title? the fuck was joe talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I was hoping I dreamed this commercial


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

That was interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wtf IC title? the fuck was joe talking about?



Joe is color blind and thought Brock had the IC title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker's whining is at NF Cafe post 2016 election levels.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I was hoping I dreamed this commercial



It's a collective and repeating nightmare


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Angle about to be future endeavored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "RANDY ORT[nnngkgk]" -Samoan's Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roman wins at RR and Joe loses at BL


[S-A-F] said:


> wtf IC title? the fuck was joe talking about?


I know man I know


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wtf IC title? the fuck was joe talking about?


I don't know.

I'm confused about the Rumble, shakeup, and Backlash.  But I assume he meant to say the universal title.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

So which raw woman is going to mess with Carmella?

Asuka (Still technically raw)
Bailey
Sasha
Alexa


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't wait until Shane beats up Joe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

wait did Joe just say IC title for WWE universal title?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Joe confirmed Angle gave away the IC title.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

oooooh shit Joe is still in the IC Title Ladder match at GRR thats what he meant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "RANDY ORT[nnngkgk]" -Samoan's Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roman's in South Africa .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Haha holy shit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

BREAKING: Angle just gave Paige all his personal information, social security, passwords, and his one working kidney.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

And yeah that joint ppv commercial announcement was lame as hell showing them lip sing and dance. It also went on way too fucking long, I wanted to blow my brains out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Haha holy shit



Did I say it felt like 2007? Off by a year lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Joe was too fat to fit on the plane to South Africa so he had to move to smackdown by default.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

what did paige do to get these acquisitions ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

SANITY debut!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> oooooh shit Joe is still in the IC Title Ladder match at GRR thats what he meant



@Shirker is tired.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> SANITY debut!!!!



It's gonna be great when Bray Wyatt takes them over and drags them down to jobber status with him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shirker's whining is at NF Cafe post 2016 election levels.



I honestly think I was way worse back in, like 2012 or something.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker is tired.



Sorry... no speak English



Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman's in South Africa .



*phew*....
...wait. Why they feuding' then?


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Sanity is coming


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Well Big Cuck is on SD now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Sanity?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Big Cuck is on SD now.


with Carmella


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did I say it felt like 2007? Off by a year lol.



yeah first thing i came to mind when i saw that. so crazy. can't believe jeff parted ways with the company all that time ago.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Big Ass. 

He's back sooner than I thought.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Big Cass hasnt evolved his character


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

I wonder who will sit on Nikki Cross' face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Booooooooo Average Cass


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Big Cass hasnt evolved his character


He's still tall.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Did they change Cass' music again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

@Rukia 
She deserves it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I honestly think I was way worse back in, like 2012 or something.



We all were. Drove away some decent posters in the process as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> with Carmella



She's never sitting on his face ever again. 

Cass needs to team up with Buddy Murphy. They can be The Young Cucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Big Cass vs Big E soon.   In a Carmy rides the pole match.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We all were. Drove away some decent posters in the process as well.



Zen 

Kyuubi


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did they change Cass' music again?


Big Cass should come out to Carmella's music the same way Absolution comes out to the Paige theme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> @Rukia
> She deserves it.


Only a couple of idiots chanted that.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He's still tall.


So is Great Khali

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Zen
> 
> Kyuubi



SoulTaker too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Cass isn't even seven feet tall. I guess they really can't teach that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> SoulTaker too.



Oh, yeah Soul isn't around much are they?
I wasn't active when they fucked off, what happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

lel they have Carmella's celebration after Big Cass boring promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh, yeah he isn't around much is he?
> I wasn't active when he fucked off, what happened?


He disappeared when his New York Yankees got better 

Gibbs at least still here like a bro

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh, yeah Soul isn't around much are they?
> I wasn't active when they fucked off, what happened?



We kept shitting on Dean.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

This is a great promo, honestly. Crowd sorta ded though. Carmella's too much of a black hole, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Carmella is slightly better than Lana.  That's her level.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This is a great promo, honestly. Crowd sorta ded though. Carmella's too much of a black hole, I guess.


Carmella can talk okay.

But it's meaningless if no one cares about the character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Triple Flair out with the interruption.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We kept shitting on Dean.



hey at least have some compassion, the man's had a setback in his recovery


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We kept shitting on Dean.



Ya'll outnumbered Soul cuz there weren't enough black guys here to assist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

You guys are making me remember NF back in the day   .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Is Charlotte sad that Bobby Roode is gone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Ellesworth namedrop. This is big. Like namedropping CM Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We kept shitting on Dean.


also friend, you left like The Rock you damn dirty part timer


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Why is this making me laugh? 
It's fucking awful.

EDIT*
Crowd agrees with the 2nd sentence. Deder than they were before.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte no selling. Nose would be proud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Carmella's promo is fucking awful


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

This is pretty bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Becky coming out to Charlotte's defense makes me theorize that she might be Kurt's long lost daughter.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Probably about to do a 3-on-3.  With a surprise person teaming with Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

Won't lie. I flipped the channel to Impractical Jokers .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

jesus christ WWE needs  a woman who can actually talk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus christ WWE needs  a woman who can actually talk



Alexa?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus christ WWE needs  a woman who can actually talk


they all on Raws or no speak engfrish

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alexa?


Mickie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alexa?


My bad I meant a woman who's face


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Billie needs to go back to nxt.  She isn't ready.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alexa?



Alexa's the best they got, I think, but it's by process of elimination.
She overtakes everyone by reaching the dizzying heights of "a'ight"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie


WWE blew that chance though


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Becky looking like a cupcake tonight.,


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE blew that chance though


I blew my chance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

thank you commercials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I legit forgot about Mickie

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I blew my chance


You'll get another chance .....maybe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I legit forgot about Mickie


so did WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> thank you commercials



Same way I feel during a Deano match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Same way I feel during a Deano match.



kinda like your jokes, it's rinse and repeat


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Eat Defeat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Well, Carmella can kinda talk as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Steph is probably getting that pink slip ready for Kurt next Monday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Becky's low ginger IQ.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, Carmella can kinda talk as well.



She's gotten waaaayy better than she use to be.
She actually seemed fairly comfortable up there while she was bragging about beating Charlotte

EDIT*
NEVER MIND THAT SHIT! HERE COMES ASUKA!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Asuka for Natalya.  Nice Kurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

The good brothers better get rebuild up here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I wanna see Asuka stretch out Carmella.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

But can Asuka speak English?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Eat Defeat



I don't think Kim will be coming back anytime soon on how she left the company for the final time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The good brothers better get rebuild up here



Rebuilt or just returning to AJ being  followers of former Bullet Club leader.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Stephanie really needs to look at the trades that were made.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But can Asuka speak English?


No.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2018)

Asuka and Carmella need to make out to sell me on this feud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Gail Kim vs Asuka would be a phenomenal match


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

I like big cass tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Gail Kim vs Asuka would be a phenomenal match



Okay, but can Gail speak English?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But can Asuka speak English?



Depends. Is she face or heel?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

I would trade Zach Ryder for Big Cass.  Why not?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like big cass tbh


too bad Carmella didn't

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but can Gail speak English?



She's actually canadian so yeah

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I see that "lewd" on my post Khris.
I meant in a _wrestling match_.

Y'know, because Carmella's such a dastardly heel and I want to see her fall victim to Asuka's submissions.
...
...
Come now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

kurt got fleeced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Depends. Is she face or heel?



Will her finisher now be a vag punt?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry for what I said yesterday, John Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

The Bar to SD.  

Also Truth comes as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

LOOOL RAW KEEPS GETTING FUCKED OVER !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I see that "lewd" on my post Khris.
> I meant in a _wrestling match_.
> 
> Y'know, because Carmella's such a dastardly heel and I want to see her fall victim to Asuka's submissions.
> ...



Yes?


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Even the Bar


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

What?  The Bar?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

R Truth   .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, but can Gail speak English?


Yes, very well

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Tye nooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Hope to god I see R-truth on NXT now just to see this


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Bar to SD.
> 
> Also Truth comes as well.



Truth first joined WWE as road doggs follower, so only fitting he's going back to Road Dogg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

>All black people know each other
Can confirm.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Truth is Xavier's rebound guy after Breeze got drafted to RAW.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

ALMAS


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Almas on Smackdown!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Paige did good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

>Reigns
>Angle
>Steph
>Fashion Police
>Bray
>Absolution
>Gable
>Roode

Raw is full of failures, now 

------------------

Andrade!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Why is Nikki Cross not with Sanity?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Paige did good.


Paige is a brilliant general manager!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Reigns
> >Angle
> >Steph
> >Fashion Police
> ...


Absolution was moved to Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Reigns
> >Angle
> >Steph
> >Fashion Police
> ...


Absolution is on Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Confirmation.  Paige was behind the scenes getting all the transfers to raw last year when they raided smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Hmm, me thinks next year's Royal Rumble is going to be filled with a lot of ex TNA talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Reigns
> >Angle
> >Steph
> >Fashion Police
> ...


as I said, Smackdown the A show now 

Fox probably said they'll buy Raw and Smackdown if they fuck over Monday Night Raw


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

so.......imagine if Enzo came back/

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Absolution was moved to Smackdown.





Gibbs said:


> Absolution is on Smackdown.



Why are you guys spelling Riot Squad wrong?!?


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

EL IDOLOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, me thinks next year's Royal Rumble is going to be filled with a lot of ex TNA talent.


AJ
Joe
Roode
Lashley
Drew
Hardys
E Young
Storm?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> so.......imagine if Enzo came back/



Yeah, he should come in when no one's aware.
Really take advantage of the opportunity.
The audience would probably think it feels forced... but I think they'd learn to love it eventually.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Bryan is Stone cold level over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >All black people know each other
> Can confirm.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

I hope Miz lays out Daniel Bryan after the match.

The video earlier was a trap.  Pre-recorded.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Do we remember when we used to joke "And your new TNA champion." when a WWE eventer got released.  And now basically any top prime era TNA star is now in  WWE XD


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Miz lays out Daniel Bryan after the match.
> 
> The video earlier was a trap.  Pre-recorded.



That'd be dope. So much heat. 

Honestly even if he doesn't, holding him off for a week is fine too. Honestly, they're good no matter what they do because of that promo.



Nemesis said:


> Do we remember when we used to joke "And your new TNA champion." when a WWE eventer got released.  And now basically any top prime era TNA star is now in  WWE XD



Life truly is cyclical.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Do we remember when we used to joke "And your new TNA champion." when a WWE eventer got released.  And now basically any top prime era TNA star is now in  WWE XD



WWE signed Sharkboy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE signed Sharkboy?


nope, but they did sign Suicide, (who is Enzo)_


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

All we need now is Balor


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

The immortal r truth>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

I want WWE to sign Magnus, but he is currently carrying the tenpoundsofgold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

sweet tag team move


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Rusev trying to get over with the Melee audience with those "CAWM ONNNN!"s


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm wondering if WWE has stars they expect to sign or NXT calls ups up their sleeve for RAW. The talent drain is insane.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Remember the Vaudevillains


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm wondering if WWE has stars they expect to sign or NXT calls ups up their sleeve for RAW. The talent drain is insane.


When Ambrose is healthy, he will be like a brand new signing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Daniel Warrior Bryan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Rusev trying to get over with the Melee audience with those "*CAW*M ONNNN!"s



Nah.. he's just cheering Aiden.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

The IT Kicks!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Nutcracker Naka strikes again.   Guy looks way to happy doing low blows. 

And the fuck is Big Cuck doing out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm wondering if WWE has stars they expect to sign or NXT calls ups up their sleeve for RAW. The talent drain is insane.


Maybe Vince said fuck it, you guys get your champs, and I get Roman and Strowman trashing Raw talent

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Nakamura


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

NO! AJ'S BALLS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nutcracker Naka strikes again.   Guy looks way to happy doing low blows.
> 
> And the fuck is Big Cuck doing out there.




he's feuding with DB next. you know cause tall bigs >>> vanilla midgets


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

no speak engrish


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2018)

Hes got kids damnit.


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Cass with another new Theme

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he's feuding with DB next. you know cause tall bigs >>> vanilla midgets



And we saw how the feud went the first time around.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

I don't get this Cass thing and I'm not sure how I feel about it.



Legend said:


> Cass with another new Theme



honestly, his last couple blew. I think this one fits him pretty good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

So Smackdown won the shakeup guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I don't get this Cass thing and I'm not sure how I feel about it.


Maybe he will be paired with the Miz?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

I am here to punch balls and speak English, and I'm all out of English.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> And we saw how the feud went the first time around.



Yeah the sooner this feud ends, the better 

Big Cass needed to start small unless he's going over DB. In that case, may god have mercy on all these big men pushes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Angle is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Cena to Shinsuke: Where was this lowblow business last year when we feuded?


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> honestly, his last couple blew. I think this one fits him pretty good.


True.

If only SD got Balor


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I don't get this Cass thing and I'm not sure how I feel about it.



TALL
A
L
L


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2018)

who's all on smackdown now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Cass is Test but without the hot chick and the racist sasquatch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> who's all on smackdown now?



Who isn't?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> who's all on smackdown now?


Too much talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shinsuke should just adopt the shattered dreams now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Smackdown should go to 3 hours


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Just glad this isn't Russo era. If it was AJ vs Nakamura rematch would be a punch to balls match.

Also regarding someone saying Vince putting smark favourites in Smackdown and Roman, Braun etc on raw.  Tbh that in of itself wouldn't be a bad thing if done right.  Nxt being the indy/development show, Smackdown the middle but leaning towards the more smarky audience, while raw is the commercial friendly casual show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2018)

Shinsuke is the long lost member of the Kaientai.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just glad this isn't Russo era. If it was AJ vs Nakamura rematch would be a punch to balls match.
> 
> Also regarding someone saying Vince putting smark favourites in Smackdown and Roman, Braun etc on raw.  Tbh that in of itself wouldn't be a bad thing if done right.  Nxt being the indy/development show, Smackdown the middle but leaning towards the more smarky audience, while raw is the commercial friendly casual show.



 


positive outlook . In fact , if Fox gets Raw and Smackdown....have Raw be PG and Smackdown be TV-14 


surely Raw will be ok if that happened


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

" suckamura really has some interests on aj styles dick. Aj, plz keep your dick safe at your home, otherwise suckamura will suck it."


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just glad this isn't Russo era. If it was AJ vs Nakamura rematch would be a punch to balls match.
> 
> Also regarding someone saying Vince putting smark favourites in Smackdown and Roman, Braun etc on raw.  Tbh that in of itself wouldn't be a bad thing if done right.  Nxt being the indy/development show, Smackdown the middle but leaning towards the more smarky audience, while raw is the commercial friendly casual show.



Really, when they had the split in 2016, that was basically what they were threatening to do if their booking was anything to go by. Then they had the first shakeup and something.... happened.

If it's back to that plan, you'd hear no complaints from me.

...I mean... you would. But not because of this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Don't worry.  Smackdown is about to have a woman that can cut a promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't worry.  Smackdown is about to have a woman that can cut a promo.


but as a heel .
WE NEED A BABYFACE THAT CAN CUT A PROMO!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

The Miz has always been on the best show since the brand split.

I expect that to continue.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but as a heel .
> WE NEED A BABYFACE THAT CAN CUT A PROMO!!


Becky Lynch is the best at that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch is the best at that.


gonna be Vince McMahon on this and say sometimes I don't understand what she's saying

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Poor AJ's balls


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2018)

You will never find a happier man than Nakamura after he's low blow'd AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Stephanie has to replace Angle.

He's either sabotaging Raw deliberately or he's stupid to evaluate talent properly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You will never find a happier man than Nakamura after he's low blow'd AJ Styles.



He also was laughing at DB his expression saying he'll be next soon 


Brie what have you done?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

And he's an insubordinate fool that tried to humiliate his bosses at Elimination Chamber.

And he shows blatant favoritism for his son and other wrestlers that he likes.

He has to go immediately!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Let's start watching clips of this 8 year old feud!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

the video package for this feud will be so fucking fire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

I get that we can have opinions and all but I've been socializing with this wrestling fan I met at an event. I might just have to delete his ass from Facebook man. He's just negative about anything WWE related and pure indy elitist. I didn't know those type of dudes seriously exist. 

And then when I try to have a fun and dope conversation with him hes like a downer.

WAD- Yoooo bro Joe on SD SD won the shake up.
Him- Deep down does it really even matter? Who cares why do you care?


I wanted to ask him does he have friends


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I get that we can have opinions and all but I've been socializing with this wrestling fan I met at an event. I might just have to delete his ass from Facebook man. He's just negative about anything WWE related and pure indy elitist. I didn't know those type of dudes seriously exist.
> 
> And then when I try to have a fun and dope conversation with him hes like a downer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a depressing dude.

We talking about Dean Ambrose?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 17, 2018)

Nakamura's faces are hilarious


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sounds like a depressing dude.
> 
> We talking about Dean Ambrose?



Nah he said dean ambrose and jason jordan sucks tho so I stopped talking to him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2018)

Best thing about Miz being on Smackdown.  Raw doesn't have Cole hating on him and sucking up to D.Bryan even though for years Cole was doing the opposite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2018)

Do you guys want Maryse back as his manager at some point?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Best thing about Miz being on Smackdown.  Raw doesn't have Cole hating on him and sucking up to D.Bryan even though for years Cole was doing the opposite.


I totally see that happening too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys want Maryse back as his manager at some point?



Not any time soon. I won't be surprised if Cass is his new body guard. At the same time it wouldn't hurt to give miz a shot on his own.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I get that we can have opinions and all but I've been socializing with this wrestling fan I met at an event. I might just have to delete his ass from Facebook man. He's just negative about anything WWE related and pure indy elitist. I didn't know those type of dudes seriously exist.
> 
> And then when I try to have a fun and dope conversation with him hes like a downer.
> 
> ...


tbh felt that way about wwe for a while too. decade of trash ass booking will do that to a wrestling fan. /shrug

I really enjoyed tonight's smackdown tho. I just know to avoid raw still.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys want Maryse back as his manager at some point?



Selfish me would say yes because she's good as a manager for Miz.

Non selfish me says no as a new mother she'd likely want to be as close to the baby and giving her a normal as possible life.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I get that we can have opinions and all but I've been socializing with this wrestling fan I met at an event. I might just have to delete his ass from Facebook man. He's just negative about anything WWE related and pure indy elitist. I didn't know those type of dudes seriously exist.
> 
> And then when I try to have a fun and dope conversation with him hes like a downer.
> 
> ...



Honestly, on some days I'm this dude. 
Not so much an indie elitist since I don't watch enough of it (and some of it's kinda trash) but my tolerance these days tends to depend entirely on what mood I'm in.



Nemesis said:


> Best thing about Miz being on Smackdown.  Raw doesn't have Cole hating on him and sucking up to D.Bryan even though for years Cole was doing the opposite.



Heel Cole was simultaneously the worst and best thing when he was around, I swear. Like, when he was good, he was great and I found him entertaining. A good heel color guy you could get good and mad at with King playing off him pretty well. But he was also hella inconsistent ("Why are you cheering for Cena, dude. He's a face") and sometimes he would straight-up bury the product when he was bored, which helped nothing and no one.

I think the weirdest thing about it was that he never really "transitioned" back if I remember correctly. He just stopped being a jerk for no real reason and retaining no memory of that run at all. 'cept for when he brings up his WM win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Nakamura had a dark match after 205 Live.  The match ended when he low blowed Randy Orton.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I think the weirdest thing about it was that he never really "transitioned" back if I remember correctly. He just stopped being a jerk for no real reason and retaining no memory of that run at all. 'cept for when he brings up his WM win.



It was when the King nearly died on Raw.  Cole did the announcement and was never a heel again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Miz is so smart.  Loses the Miztourage and traded to Smackdown on Monday Night.  Makes a call to Cass and gets one over on Daniel Bryan the very next night!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

Kurt Angle's ego is out of control!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2018)

Yoooooooooo I forgot R Truth was in TNA.

AJ Styles
Eric Young 
Samoa Joe
R Truth 

mid 2000s TNA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Universal Title
Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar

WWE Title Match
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. AJ Styles

Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Title
Samoa Joe vs. Finn Balor vs. The Miz vs. Seth Rollins

Match for the Vacant RAW Tag Team Titles
Bray Wyatt & Matt Hardy vs. Cesaro & Sheamus

SmackDown Tag Team Title Match
The Usos vs. The Bludgeon Brothers

WWE United States Title Match
Jinder Mahal vs. Jeff Hardy

WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
TBA vs. Cedric Alexander

50-Man Royal Rumble Match
Daniel Bryan, Braun Strowman, Big Show, Kurt Angle, Elias, Baron Corbin, Big E, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, Apollo, Titus O'Neil, Shelton Benjamin, Chad Gable, Sin Cara, Goldust, Mojo Rawley, Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, TBA

Casket Match
The Undertaker vs. Rusev

John Cena vs. Triple H



Holy shit what a card


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

KURT ANGLE IS A FUCKING DOPE!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2018)

For some reason I'm skeptical about Kurt lasting in the GM role until next WM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

RIP Bruno Sammartino


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 18, 2018)

RIP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2018)

A legend is gone  

RIP Bruno


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

RIP Bruno.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 18, 2018)

RIP Bruno


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 18, 2018)

Heel Nakamura is great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe Corey can understand getting lowblowed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 18, 2018)

Haven't seen SD yet but saw who got drafted. ANgle has to be fired for such incompetency. My God RAW got fucked. Sad no Nikki Cross with Sanity but their feud with New Day gonna be good. Bar is there too plus with Club and AJ reunited they should be booked well again.
And EL IDOLO is here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 18, 2018)

AJ/Naka
Bryan/Miz
Sanity/New Day
2B/Usos
Bar/Club
Almas/Jeff
Joe/Orton
Asuka/Charlotte/Carmella
SD gonna be fire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

lol people actually think Road Dogg won't fuck this up.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 18, 2018)

which Bruno Sammartino matches are the most iconic that I can watch on Youtube to pay my respects???


----------



## Kuya (Apr 18, 2018)

also, Wyatt/Hardy and basically the tag champs right?

i also think it's a big mistake that Nikki Cross isn't moving up with Sanity. Unless, they are saving her as a surprise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

Kuya said:


> which Bruno Sammartino matches are the most iconic that I can watch on Youtube to pay my respects???



Most of Sammartino's matches are from the 1960s and 1970s, so they're harder to find. His best matches from that time period would be against Larry Zybysco in a steel cage or the match where he lost the title to Ivan Koloff and people reacted the same way when Undertaker lost the streak.

But he has some matches with Macho Man in the 80s that are pretty cool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Angle is the worst GM ever.


----------



## teddy (Apr 18, 2018)

RIP Bruno


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2018)

If that FOX story is true, WWE might be thinking that RAW will go back to two hours so it was okay to shift talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

UFC is staying on FOX, so chances of them buying WWE have gone down. They'll still look to get the show on their channels, though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> RIP Bruno Sammartino



Fuck it finally happened. rip 
Guy looked like he had at least another 10 years 

What was the cause?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck it finally happened. rip
> Guy looked like he had at least another 10 years
> 
> What was the cause?



Looks like natural causes. Dude was 82, after all. And he wrestled for 30 years. He was like 600 in wrestler years.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol people actually think Road Dogg won't fuck this up.



"A good roster *is* conducive to a good show. Luckily, writing them well isn't. *phew*" - R. Doug


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Looks like natural causes. Dude was 82, after all. And he wrestled for 30 years. He was like 600 in wrestler years.



Going by this formula Foley must be around 30192849023814902858940237 years old. Give or take 2 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Going by this formula Foley must be around 30192849023814902858940237 years old. Give or take 2 years.



Remember that Foley retired when he was 35. The man looked and walked like he was 60, when he was as old as Finn Balor and Daniel Bryan are NOW. Foley did not take care himself well at all.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Bad decision by fox if true.  UFC is dead.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2018)

This is what I found. ESPN's streaming service is $4.99 apparently.

Damn WWE should try to do pull something. Get the hell out of USA and try to make a better deal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2018)

Or stream that shit via their own streaming service.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah strange how this deal works. "UFC Fight Pass" has 400+ plus subscribers so this would kind of hurt their services.


----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> UFC is staying on FOX, so chances of them buying WWE have gone down. They'll still look to get the show on their channels, though.



NBC is trying to get a split with Fox Or ESPN for UFC


----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Steel Cage Match for the WWE Universal Title
> Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar
> 
> WWE Title Match
> ...



MY GOD, what time is it? doubt ill get to watch live


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

There has been some updates to the card:



> Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Title
> Samoa Joe vs. The Miz vs. Seth Rollins
> 
> WWE Cruiserweight Title Match
> Finn Balor vs. Cedric Alexander


----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There has been some updates to the card:



Woah thats why Murphy missed weight? wow


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Murphy missing weight is a way to write him off for a few weeks.  So he can be home with Alexa Bliss, who is recovering from surgery.


----------



## Bump (Apr 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Murphy missing weight is a way to write him off for a few weeks.  So he can be home with Alexa Bliss, who is recovering from surgery.



Makes sense putting Finn in a singles isnt a good idea becuase if Finn losses tbh which he should but anway how can he get back in the ME losing to the cw cHAMP?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2018)

Who gives a shit? UFC is fake and rigged too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2018)

FOX should hold out and try to cut something with WWE man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 18, 2018)

sources say they are in talks with Food Network too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2018)

Buddy can't even trust Alexa not to cuck him while recovering from surgery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Buddy can't even trust Alexa not to cuck him while recovering from surgery.


This is going to be on the network!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is going to be on the network!




fucking company is the reason so many new gens love NTR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Buddy can't even trust Alexa not to cuck him while recovering from surgery.


She sent him out the hospital to get something while Braun snuck in and flipped her around on the hospital bed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2018)

I say have Big Cass, Buddy Murphy, and Mr. Bayley Aaron Solow form a three man stable called the Cuckhold Redeemers as the woman they are or were with have outshine them professionally.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I say have Big Cass, Buddy Murphy, and Mr. Bayley Aaron Solow form a three man stable called the Cuckhold Redeemers as the woman they are or were with have outshine them professionally.


They get a special guest appearance from Kenny Dykstra who warns them about their fate.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I say have Big Cass, Buddy Murphy, and Mr. Bayley Aaron Solow form a three man stable called the Cuckhold Redeemers as the woman they are or were with have outshine them professionally.


These guys are fucking laughing stocks!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

Did Stephanie fire Angle on Twitter today?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I say have Big Cass, Buddy Murphy, and Mr. Bayley Aaron Solow form a three man stable called the Cuckhold Redeemers as the woman they are or were with have outshine them professionally.


Sasha's husband can design all the gear for the group.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did Stephanie fire Angle on Twitter today?



It's after WM, Steph won't be around for months like the past two years and suddenly turn up like nothing happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Angle fucking sucks though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

I wasn't excited when Dolph moved to Raw.  I still think of this video package when I think of Dolph:


I remember he won the IC title and put up an open challenge for a Raw superstar at Survivor Series.  The challenge was accepted by Sami Zayn.  But Ziggler was so pathetic he didn't even make it to the PPV.  Miz beat him the very next week.

So I like Drew a little bit.  But I do worry that Dolph will bring him down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah, but Ziggs is a solid performer who can put on a show when the chips are down, and they do trust him to do main event programs when they feel like it. it's just that his booking is donkey dicks cuz of his concussions and the fact that they won't let a couple 5 year old tweets go.

If Ziggler and Drew end up falling through, it'll be because they don't see much in Drew, which I don't see being a thing. So I'm (in a rare case) optimistic about the pairing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Ziggler and Drew are starting off with a program against the Titus Brand!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but Ziggs is a solid performer who can put on a show when the chips are down, and they do trust him to do main event programs when they feel like it. it's just that his booking is donkey dicks cuz of his concussions and the fact that they won't let a couple 5 year old tweets go.
> 
> If Ziggler and Drew end up falling through, it'll be because they don't see much in Drew, which I don't see being a thing. So I'm (in a rare case) optimistic about the pairing.


I dont see whats good about Drew to be honest


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Ziggler should do the golf caddy gimmick like what Chavo did in the past lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Btw, Infinity War is fucking supreme


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2018)

No spoilers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont see whats good about Drew to be honest



I can't speak for everyone of course, but when he was around the first time, i remember liking his look, his theme and his voice. Don't really remember how good he was in ring, but he's one of those dude where i never cared.

Apparently he's better now, so since i haven't seen his Galloway days, I'm looking forward to it. Shame he has a generic theme now, but I guess it fits him better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I can't speak for everyone of course, but when he was around the first time, i remember liking his look, his theme and his voice. Don't really remember how good he was in ring, but he's one of those dude where i never cared.
> 
> Apparently he's better now, so since i haven't seen his Galloway days, I'm looking forward to it. Shame he has a generic theme now, but I guess it fits him better.



can't remember his gimmick back then, was it The Chosen One?

i remember i always mark out whenever he hits the Future Shock. it looks 100x better than generic Mankind double underhook ddt. 

but sadly, WWE is racist and they dropped the ball on Drew because of his accent


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but Ziggs is a solid performer



Stopped reading right there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> can't remember his gimmick back then, was it The Chosen One?
> 
> i remember i always mark out whenever he hits the Future Shock. it looks 100x better than generic Mankind double underhook ddt.
> 
> but sadly, WWE is racist and they dropped the ball on Drew because of his accent



Well, that and calling the cops on his gf during an argument instead of just *beating the fuck out of her *like a real man would certainly didn't help.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stopped reading right there.



It's a'ight know you don't speak english. You don't need to to be successful these days, so no big deal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, that and calling the cops on his gf during an argument instead of just *beating the fuck out of her *like a real man would certainly didn't help.



Drew sounds like a decent man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I can't speak for everyone of course, but when he was around the first time, i remember liking his look, his theme and his voice. Don't really remember how good he was in ring, but he's one of those dude where i never cared.
> 
> Apparently he's better now, so since i haven't seen his Galloway days, I'm looking forward to it. Shame he has a generic theme now, but I guess it fits him better.


he looks generic too though 

another Big Cass/ Baron Corbin wrestler

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he looks generic too though
> 
> another Big Cass/ Baron Corbin wrestler



How the hell is a man that is named after a wrestler that wrestles in jeans and a tanktop gonna say anyone looks generic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2018)

If Drew wanted that push he should have went Stone Cold on his fiance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell is a man that is named after a wrestler that wrestles in jeans and a tanktop gonna say anyone looks generic.



well yeah Deano looks generic as well too 


that's why I have expertise .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he looks generic too though
> 
> another Big Cass/ Baron Corbin wrestler



shut up you backyard wrestler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> shut up you backyard wrestler


oh please you  hypocrite. All you do is contradict your own points and you wonder why we take you as seriously as Breezango


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2018)

I want her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Braun is a lucky man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh please you  hypocrite. All you do is contradict your own points and you wonder why we take you as seriously as Breezango



wow that's rich coming from you. you also shit post about Dean and hates his guts too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont see whats good about Drew to be honest



Awesome look, facial expressions on point, decent worker, brutal finisher, and pretty unique and decent on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh look another Dean and Jake feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> wow that's rich coming from you. you also shit post about Dean and hates his guts too


I fuck around cause I at least have the balls tp stick to my faves. You flipped and flopped so hard with Cena when Roman came around

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Awesome look, facial expressions on point, decent worker, brutal finisher, and pretty unique and decent on the mic.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2018)

Always thought Drew looked like too much of a fruit booty back during his initial run. Couldn't take him seriously as a threat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 19, 2018)

Someone post that Alexa photo again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he looks generic too though
> 
> another Big Cass/ Baron Corbin wrestler



Yeah, a little. Then again, I like those two as well, though to a much lesser extent. 

I won't lie, I'm not digging the beard.
I remember Galloway being brought to my attention a few years ago and thinking "who the fuck's that?"
Found out that was Drew's real name and he was using it in the indies and I was both happy for him and wondering why he looked like a "beard guy [HASHTAG]#423[/HASHTAG]" now. 



[S-A-F] said:


> If Drew wanted that push he should have went Stone Cold on his fiance.



*"So Silent"*
*"No One Can Hear It"*


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I fuck around cause I at least have the balls tp stick to my faves. You flipped and flopped so hard with Cena when Roman came around



yeah you stick with Dean Jobber for lyf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, a little. Then again, I like those two as well, though to a much lesser extent.
> 
> I won't lie, I'm not digging the beard.
> I remember Galloway being brought to my attention a few years ago and thinking "who the fuck's that?"
> Found out that was Drew's real name and he was using it in the indies and I was both happy for him and wondering why he looked like a "beard guy " now.



That sweet ass mane and manly jaw kinda differentiates him tho. 

Almost that smile, that damned smile. 

Well it's more of a grin/smirk but you get the picture.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone post that Alexa photo again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh look another Dean and Jake feud.


Dean v. Jake is the new Cena/Orton


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean v. Jake is the new Cena/Orton


Dean vs Jake is one of the biggest matches we can make.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean vs Jake is one of the biggest matches we can make.


Our eventual feud will be >>> anything else NF can offer


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Too many heels, not enough babyfaces around here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Too many heels, not enough babyfaces around here.


I'm the biggest babyface on here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2018)

Okay this match is fucking stupid, but that's funny. 

Why did they change it back, anyway? Can Jericho not make it or something? Or is he in another match?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2018)

Jericho vs Undertaker is a bigger match.  But Jericho doesn’t deserve to be squashed.  Rusev does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah you stick with Dean Jobber for lyf


loyalty for lyfe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho vs Undertaker is a bigger match.  But Jericho doesn’t deserve to be squashed.  Rusev does.


Could have sworn a week ago all the talk was how Rusev passed up the honor to face Taker in a showcase match and now its a squashing? Hmm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean v. Jake is the new Cena/Orton


Look at Bray Trollbias trying to sound important but just speaking gibberish as usual

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Okay this match is fucking stupid, but that's funny.
> 
> Why did they change it back, anyway? Can Jericho not make it or something? Or is he in another match?


100% sure its a work considering Jericho is in the Rumble, which Rusev was in until they gave him the spot back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Look at Bray Trollbias trying to sound important but just speaking gibberish as usual


I'm about to be a 2x Tag Champ. You're stuck on the injury shelf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

GOW about to be released so ............... have fun gaiz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm about to be a 2x Tag Champ. You're stuck on the injury shelf.


yeah after carrying every wrestler's injured or sick  or suspension time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah after carrying every wrestler's injured or sick  or suspension time


Sounds like excuses and salt to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> GOW about to be released so ............... have fun gaiz


Waiting until semester is done then gonna play the shit out of it in summer break. Just 2 more weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sounds like excuses and salt to me.


wait carrying other wrestler's feuds and storylines is excuses now? 

jesus fuck you guys legit are way damn hard on Deano. Yeah his wrestling fucking sloppy but the guy does put in work.

smh for all this talk of you guys wanting to give credit to hard workers, you sure all love dismissing Deano on it 

I'm going full heel and saying this thread is nothing but hypocrites


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Waiting until semester is done then gonna play the shit out of it in summer break. Just 2 more weeks.


I want to do that too but..................goddamn spoilers will be popping out so fast  

if only people respected other people's game time


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm going full heel and saying this thread is nothing but hypocrites



Is anyone a face now or are we all heels, tweeners and retired?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Is anyone a face now or are we all heels, tweeners and retired?


Gibbs is a face.  99% of his posts are hot Instagram pics of the top women.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Is anyone a face now or are we all heels, tweeners and retired?


I tried to be face by respecting everyone, and being cool but I've been pushed too far. Nobody here is willing to say who they mark for so they won't get blasted like me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gibbs is a face.  99% of his posts are hot Instagram pics of the top women.


Oh yeah , Gibbs is true  bro.

SAF as well with his comedy and forewarning of the shitty Brand split


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait carrying other wrestler's feuds and storylines is excuses now?
> 
> jesus fuck you guys legit are way damn hard on Deano. Yeah his wrestling fucking sloppy but the guy does put in work.
> 
> ...


I actually like Dean though and am probably one of the few who thought his title reign was alright.
I just give him more crap than necessary for the meme. Same with the likes of Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually like Dean though and am probably one of the few who thought his title reign was alright.
> I just give him more crap than necessary for the meme. Same with the likes of Sasha.


but Sasha deserves it for botching and ending a female's career 

Dean just an old school wrestler..........by that I mean a drunk fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

> In 2015, a series of bizarre incidents occurred, as Armando Alejandro Montalvo started harassing people at the WWE Performance Center in Orlando, Florida. In addition to appearing at the Performance Center wearing wrestling costumes and threatening staffers, Montalvo was also filmed begging personnel to train him, along with spouting other unwelcoming remarks.
> 
> In August of 2015, Montalvo was apprehended by Orlando police after being called by WWE to get him off the premises due to being fixated with one of the female wrestlers. Instead of complying, police stated that Montalvo came to the WWE facility on August 31, 2015, started a commotion, and was encountered by the armed deputies. At some point, Montalvo charged one the deputies, and he was shot after trying to close in on the deputy.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I tried to be face by respecting everyone, and being cool but I've been pushed too far. Nobody here is willing to say who they mark for so they won't get blasted like me



A true fan doesn’t really follow nor root for anyone


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yeah , Gibbs is true  bro.
> 
> SAF as well with his comedy and forewarning of the shitty Brand split


I want to be face but I always end up playing devil's advocate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


What in the flying fuck?!?!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2018)

There's no such things as faces or heels. 



Dean Ambrose said:


>



Huh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> A true fan doesn’t really follow nor root for anyone


No thats a bandwagon

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> A true fan doesn’t really follow nor root for anyone



I thought "true" fans hate the faces, love the heels and vanilla indi midgets, despises those Vince pushes but absolutely loves the one responsible for the pushes, Vince.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No thats a bandwagon



you don't get it. a true fan loves the sport. not the players 



Nemesis said:


> I thought "true" fans hate the faces, love the heels and vanilla indi midgets, despises those Vince pushes but absolutely loves the one responsible for the pushes, Vince.



are you trying to describe WAD's gimmick?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you don't get it. a true fan loves the sport. not the players
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to describe WAD's gimmick?



Seems like the gimmick of half the posters in here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

Booker T on commentary this week?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2018)

Cena-Nikki thing starts around 2:30.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

Cena is such a fucking asshole.  How can he not be a full fledged heel moving forward???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2018)

He might have to. That 75 page contract story could fuck his chances of doing more movies  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias  dude God of war is great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

remember, John no sold his previous marriage and kicked out of lawyer and ex wife's demands at 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2018)

Did you know, Simon Gotch, Elias, Braun Strowman Carmella, Becky Lynch and Mia Him were all part of The Rosebuds with Adam Rose?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Booker T on commentary this week?



Guess i'm not watching Raw, then....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

Adam Rose had a fun gimmick tbh. but he fucked up bad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2018)

The Brass Ring Club wifh Rose, Cesaro and Kidd could've been huge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

Rose fucked up with the popo, Kidd almost killed himself and Cesaro... well he's Cesaro of the Mid-Card


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2018)

Kidd almost died because of Joe's obesity. I can't believe people still want Joe pushed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I thought "true" fans hate the faces, love the heels and vanilla indi midgets, despises those Vince pushes but absolutely loves the one responsible for the pushes, Vince.


A real man would tell vince to slow down pushing him.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Adam Rose had a fun gimmick tbh. but he fucked up bad



also requested his release. strange dude .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Too many heels, not enough babyfaces around here.


I'm a great baby face

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Did you know, Simon Gotch, Elias, Braun Strowman Carmella, Becky Lynch and Mia Him were all part of The Rosebuds with Adam Rose?



You forgot Elsworth


----------



## Kuya (Apr 20, 2018)

i wonder if by year 10 of this push will Vince give up on trying to push Roman? 4 years and counting


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i wonder if by year 10 of this push will Vince give up on trying to push Roman? 4 years and counting



How do you "try" to push someone? He's main evented four straight Wrestlemanias. His spot on the card is firmly established.

Trying to push someone is like when they decide they want to give Dolph Ziggler the US title and then have him give it up so he can be a jobber again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kidd almost died because of Joe's obesity. I can't believe people still want Joe pushed.


Kidd deserved it after that goofy hair cut


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a great baby face


Get out of here!  You are the heel in a feud with Jake Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm a great baby face


...


WhatADrag said:


> Kidd deserved it after that goofy hair cut


...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ...
> 
> ...


This goes beyond heels and baby faces 

Dude had his head bald except for three pieces dangling in the front


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2018)

K, Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2018)

I mean I am THE guy of this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No thats a bandwagon



Dean finally cutting a good promo. 




Shirker said:


> Guess i'm not watching Raw, then....



I am going back to work this Sunday so I won't be able to catch it live with you guys for a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dean finally cutting a good promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as you wreck me , you're still mah bro so that sucks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kidd almost died because of Joe's obesity. I can't believe people still want Joe pushed.



yeah its the reason why they banned the muscle buster


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

Tyson Kidd was a great heel in nxt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ...
> 
> ...


He probably following Vinces logic. After all he was a huge Cena fan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 20, 2018)

Xavier's next target confirmed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xavier's next target confirmed.


Bang bang!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2018)

What happened to her wrestling career?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2018)

she's too beautiful to wrestle 

is there any woman that Xavier hasn't touched yet!!!?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xavier's next target confirmed.



I think this is the best reply

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2018)

Who do I feud with?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Who do I feud with?


We can't find a credible enough Heel for you.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

Xavier trying to star in another porn flic.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Who do I feud with?





Lord Trollbias said:


> We can't find a credible enough Heel for you.



I want to but i can’t seem to find any Nia Jax and Bayley pics that would be too disgusting to post in here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I want to but i can’t seem to find any Nia Jax and Bayley pics that would be too disgusting to post in here


Swear to God if I see any Nia shit I won't rest till you're banned.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

I would put Gibbs in a feud with The Juice Man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Swear to God if I see any Nia shit I won't rest till you're banned.



Lmao i know posting Nia Jax pics will give real hee heat 

Some of you might even break kayfabe


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xavier's next target confirmed.


I'd smack her ass with wet pancake.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2018)

Woods gonna wrap his dick with wet pancake and smash Alexa


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Woods gonna wrap his dick with wet pancake and smash Alexa


And then he'll get Brauns hands


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2018)

I didn't know they already had Lashley wrestle on raw in a forgettable match. What the hell, Vince??


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would put Gibbs in a feud with The Juice Man.


Why Juice?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Woods gonna wrap his dick with wet pancake and smash Alexa


Hes going to need the pancake for that girth after Brawn is finished with her,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 21, 2018)

US people being asked to evacuate the country.

Great royal rumble bout to be lit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> US people being asked to evacuate the country.
> 
> Great royal rumble bout to be lit!


guessing fans got sick of Vince trying to coronate Roman that they're doing drive bys now

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> US people being asked to evacuate the country.
> 
> Great royal rumble bout to be lit!


The money is too good to pass up guys!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 21, 2018)

Perfect timing Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2018)

so glad the women aren't going to Saudi 

RIP most of the roster.

Guessing Dean's the only one gonna be left in WWE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Why Juice?


Good heel opponent for you in a non big-four event.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so glad the women aren't going to Saudi
> 
> RIP most of the roster.
> 
> Guessing Dean's the only one gonna be left in WWE


Sasha and Alexa are safe at least!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

So by next week we could have a new WWE champion. Will be interesting to see. 

Also damn it looks like my favorite pro wrestling channel died. The pro wrestling report.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha and Alexa are safe at least!



well Alexa safe from being caught from cheating on her husbando  

Sasha's not safe from balding like my boy Dean


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

Sasha needs to be protected at all costs!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha needs to be protected at all costs!


yeah cause obviously she can't protect anyone when she's in the ring with them

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> US people being asked to evacuate the country.
> 
> Great royal rumble bout to be lit!





Dean Ambrose said:


> guessing fans got sick of Vince trying to coronate Roman that they're doing drive bys now



Nah. It was those damn "family" tickets, man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2018)

Damn! So is the event cancelled??


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

It should be fine. They're saying now it's a toy drone.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

yeah   .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow. Wth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2018)

Well considering Saudi terrorist issues and the fact they are at war with basically anything not heavily sunni it's not surprising they'd be crazy paranoid about it.  Also add it to a reason why this event shouldn't happen.

(Main one being look how progressive we are with women's wrestling while going to a place that forbids women's wrestling.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2018)

Roman gonna get assassinated if he becomes champ!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2018)

They gonna have to warn the crowd to chill .


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

YEMENIS gonna sabotage the main event and will riot all over the crowd and it won’t stop not until Roman concedes his defeat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman gonna get assassinated if he becomes champ!


Thanks for the confession Jake


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks for the confession Jake



Huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Huh?


Your plan to assassinate Roman and blame it on the Saudis.

Im on to you


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your plan to assassinate Roman and blame it on the Saudis.
> 
> Im on to you



I’m busy consoling Nikki sorry

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman gonna get assassinated if he becomes champ!



Would be ironic since they believe it's basically the only place Roman will get cheered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2018)

One person in Saudi Arabia doesn't cheer Roman.

Vince backstage talking to ref through earpiece "Quick tell roman he has to spear brock through the door and have Brock win!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2018)

Vince crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> toy drone






Nemesis said:


> Well considering Saudi terrorist issues and the fact they are at war with basically anything not heavily sunni it's not surprising they'd be crazy paranoid about it.  Also add it to a reason why this event shouldn't happen.
> 
> *(Main one being look how progressive we are with women's wrestling while going to a place that forbids women's wrestling.)*



That's the main one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's the main one?



Bad wording (Was nearly 4am my time), was meant to highlight the hypocrasy. Obviously shouldn't have said the main one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Bad wording (Was nearly 4am my time), was meant to highlight the hypocrasy. Obviously shouldn't have said the main one.



yeah but as a business perspective, I am taught that you gotta respect the other culture's ideals to work there so if men in Saudi don't want women there, then that's that. 

Not Vince's fault or anyone else's really


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2018)

Plus the Saudis are paying Vince like $100 billion, so fuck Bayley if her feelings get hurt.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

They all gay they don’t want no Alexa or Sasha ass


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah but as a business perspective, I am taught that you gotta respect the other culture's ideals to work there so if men in Saudi don't want women there, then that's that.
> 
> Not Vince's fault or anyone else's really



From a business perspective it's also probably a good idea not to restrict your paying audience from buying certain seats in your venue because they didn't bring a wife or child with them. Or have said seats cost, like, 4 bucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> From a business perspective it's also probably a good idea not to restrict your paying audience from buying certain seats in your venue because they didn't bring a wife or child with them. Or have said seats cost, like, 4 bucks.



well maybe they're paying more for the seats than normal


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well maybe they're paying more for the seats than normal



They actually aren't. Their costumers are literally yelling at them atm because the single tickets are sold out, but the family tickets aren't.

Oh, also the seating is not assigned. So there's that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They actually aren't. Their costumers are literally yelling at them atm because the single tickets are sold out, but the family tickets aren't.
> 
> Oh, also the seating is not assigned. So there's that.


wow that's pretty bad management there 

the family tickets aren due to the prices probably though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2018)

It's all good. They just have to lie down and think of England until Friday.
After which we can pretend this repugnance never transpired. Hopefully the cum will wash out in the laundry okay....



Dean Ambrose said:


> wow that's pretty bad management there
> 
> the family tickets aren due to the prices probably though.



They aren't. But the fact that they're so cheap atm (single tickets are actually less), and that half of the arena isn't even gonna be in use apparently, speaks loud and clear that the moral quandary involved isn't the only thing that makes this event horse shit.

Let's not even get into the fact t hat floor seating isn't even _for sale_.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

You can’t have a family without a mother 

Saudi family only consists of father and son

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's all good. They just have to lie down and think of England until Friday.
> After which we can pretend this repugnance never transpired. Hopefully the cum will washed out in the laundry okay....
> 
> 
> ...


in other words, the middle east isn't interested in watching wrestling live

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> in other words, the middle east isn't interested in watching wrestling live



I'm sure if given a fair shot, they probably would be.
But Vince, Prince "RC Cars are bombs" and their merry band of fuckwits have got plans for how they want this to go, and damned if the unsure variable of "the costumer" is gonna interrupt them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm sure if given a fair shot, they probably would be.
> But Vince, Prince "RC Cars are bombs" and their merry band of fuckwits have got plans for how they want this to go, and damned if the unsure variable of "the costumer" is gonna interrupt them.



so in other words, 'YOU SAUDI WILL CHEER FOR ROMAN TO JUSTIFY ME DAMMIT!!'


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You can’t have a family without a mother
> 
> Saudi family only consists of father and son




Actually I heard you can't buy lower level seat tickets unless you have a female with you.

All single males by themselves are supposed to buy the upper level tickets. They are sold out too by the way and also those guys can't choose their seats. They all have seating arrangements once they get there.

Also, Women aren't allowed to go by themselves obviously..

Pretty fucked up lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2018)

It's so fucking stupid....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

If i was Roman, i will be shitting myself and refuse to get out of the plane


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually I heard you can't buy lower level seat tickets unless you have a female with you.
> 
> All single males by themselves are supposed to buy the upper level tickets. They are sold out too by the way and also those guys can't choose their seats. They all have seating arrangements once they get there.
> 
> ...



I see. They can bring along their asian or african housemaid with them. Problem solved


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Plus the Saudis are paying Vince like $100 billion, so fuck Bayley if her feelings get hurt.


Just show them a match of prime trish and they will start to love women.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just show them a match of prime trish and they will start to love women.



That won’t work. Trust me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

since it's Earth day today , I decided to pay some respects ..........





RIP dear friend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pussy is distracting from work and life!



No wonder they all settle for dicks instead


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

No matter what happens in Saudi Arabia.  Still only one goddess!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No matter what happens in Saudi Arabia.  Still only one goddess!



But saudi don’t believe in any goddesses!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> But saudi don’t believe in any goddesses!


Did they not see those implants????????


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did they not see those implants????????



I don’t think so

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

If I'm a rich guy booking the show for my country.  I need confirmation from WWE that Bliss is main eventing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If I'm a rich guy booking the show for my country.  I need confirmation from WWE that Bliss is main eventing.



You mean Bliss main eventing against Nia Jax?? 

You wanna go bankrupt or something? Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

No.  Nia Jax wouldn't be welcomed in my country.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Nia Jax wouldn't be welcomed in my country.



Oh shit! Savage!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2018)

So how long is The Greatest Sausage Fest Royal Rumble suppose to be?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long is The Greatest Sausage Fest Royal Rumble suppose to be?



I'm guessing almost WM length.  The rumble itself is going to be close to 2 hours.  That's not including WM preshow.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2018)

I think ill tune in lol. Might cut out here and there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2018)

What does the winner of the Greatest Royal Rumble actually get? A title shot?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2018)

Holy shit, Pentagon Jr is the Impact world champion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 22, 2018)

What surgery did Bliss have? I cannot find shit anywhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What surgery did Bliss have? I cannot find shit anywhere.



It's called breast augmentation surgery.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What does the winner of the Greatest Royal Rumble actually get? A title shot?


I want HHH or Jericho to win.  They are better than these modern guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 22, 2018)

Di not think she needed it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2018)

Wait the rumble is today?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait the rumble is today?


No.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want HHH or Jericho to win.  They are better than these modern guys.


It's too damn late on a Sunday for you to be trolling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

What if Muhammad Hussan cameback and won the rumble?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What if Muhammad Hussan cameback and won the rumble?


Muhammad Hassan was every failed foreign Heel gimmick done right. Dude could actually talk and wrestle too. Man was so so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 23, 2018)

I would legit mark out if I heard his theme.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Imagine the face pop in Saudi Arabia for Hassan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Hassan will be boo’d out of the building with titantron graphic like that


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'm guessing almost WM length.  The rumble itself is going to be close to 2 hours.  That's not including WM preshow.


A 2 hour rumble?? Definitely gonna fall asleep during that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What surgery did Bliss have? I cannot find shit anywhere.



Bliss doesn’t need that shit 

Its quite risky to have that kind of enhancement when doing full contact sport

Her face and ass is more than enough


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Bliss doesn’t need that shit
> 
> Its quite risky to have that kind of enhancement when doing full contact sport
> 
> Her face and ass is more than enough



I blame Murphy for having absolute no control of his woman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

I actually can go to the greatest rumble btw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

_Brock Lesnar’s new WWE contract is reportedly worth over $600,000 per match, according to a new report. According to Fox Sports Lesnar will make $637,000 per match under his new deal, which was signed just before Wrestlemania 34. Lesnar will also earn $127,000 for each TV appearance and $637,000 per year for WWE having the rights to use his likeness in merchandising. He will make 6% from all merchandise sales.
_
 The Saudis really did pay Vince like $100 million

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What if Muhammad Hussan cameback and won the rumble?



Muhammad Hassan vs Khali as the last two in the rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _Brock Lesnar’s new WWE contract is reportedly worth over $600,000 per match, according to a new report. According to Fox Sports Lesnar will make $637,000 per match under his new deal, which was signed just before Wrestlemania 34. Lesnar will also earn $127,000 for each TV appearance and $637,000 per year for WWE having the rights to use his likeness in merchandising. He will make 6% from all merchandise sales.
> _
> The Saudis really did pay Vince like $100 million




Taker makes like 8 million wrestling one match.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Taker makes like 8 million wrestling one match.



But he only wrestles one match. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

The sequel to Steiner math.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

Saudi would actually boo Hassan and Davairi. Back me up here @Nemesis


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I actually can go to the greatest rumble btw.



Khris confirmed with wife and child.
Dude why didn't you tell us?



Lord Trollbias said:


> What does the winner of the Greatest Royal Rumble actually get? A title shot?



According to Alvarez, a trophy.
So, in essence, nothing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> According to Alvarez, a trophy.
> So, in essence, nothing.


What a waste of hype and talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a waste of hype and talent.



Not a waste at all if it's a lot $$$$$$$$$$$$$$

but the entire thing is still fucked up though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Khris confirmed with wife and child.
> Dude why didn't you tell us?



Sorry. I thought Xavier Woods was lurking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

inb4 the cameras pan to the back and accidentally catch stephanie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

Hijab Steph is the fetish we deserve.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

happy birthday john cena!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I actually can go to the greatest rumble btw.



Do you want to get yourself killed in the stampede?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Saudi would actually boo Hassan and Davairi. Back me up here @Nemesis



Likely would have done since everyone thought he was cliche arab terrorist (especially after the Undertaker 7/7 incident).  Not his true gimmick of American Arab patriot to the US who is angry at injustice to Arab Americans.

Plus Davari has Iranian parents.  Being Iranian in Saudi is worse than being Israeli.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

TNA made a luchador their world champion??


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Only took TNA a decade to copy WWE with that one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Likely would have done since everyone thought he was cliche arab terrorist (especially after the Undertaker 7/7 incident).  Not his true gimmick of American Arab patriot to the US who is angry at injustice to Arab Americans.
> 
> Plus Davari has Iranian parents.  Being Iranian in Saudi is worse than being Israeli.



When it's in its purest form, Hassan is actually the most patriotic gimmick the WWE has ever had. 

He's basically an American trying to assimilate in a country's he's already born in by practicing its first amendment in the constitution. Hogan and Cena have nothing on that shit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When it's in its purest form, Hassan is actually the most patriotic gimmick the WWE has ever had.
> 
> He's basically an American trying to assimilate in a country's he's already born in by practicing its first amendment in the constitution. Hogan and Cena have nothing on that shit.



Still remember all the videos they had of Hassan before he debuted.  It was him standing in front of all the famous American monuments praising the founders.  Was too smart for average WWE crowd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

I remember seeing Hassan and just straight-up not understanding what made him a bad guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

People actually saying they're going to watch TNA now that Pentagon Jr is champion.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 23, 2018)

i can't wait to watch Saudi Arabia's "The Greatest Wrestlemania" in 2019


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I remember seeing Hassan and just straight-up not understanding what made him a bad guy.



Or worse, the crowd chanting USA when in fact he's both kayfabe and IRL American.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

why are you guys talking about jobbers?

are you that bored with the product?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are you guys talking about jobbers?
> 
> are you that bored with the product?



But no one mentioned Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But no one mentioned Dean Ambrose


and I didn't mention Ghost but here you are


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and I didn't mention Ghost but here you are



And here YOU are.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Penta who?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And here YOU are.


that comeback was as weak as Roman's sufferin succatosh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that comeback was as weak as Roman's sufferin succatosh



I don't need to put effort into anything. I'm the Brock of this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't need to put effort into anything. I'm the Brock of this thread.


oh goddammit we don't need those around here. We already have rukia and Jake for that


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

i hope one day AJ Styles unify both Universal and WWE titles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh goddammit we don't need those around here. We already have rukia and Jake for that



What do you mean, Jake is the Heath Slater of this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But no one mentioned Dean Ambrose


fuckin told.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> fuckin old.


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are you guys talking about jobbers?
> 
> are you that bored with the product?



A little.
Although, now that we're on the subject, Ghost is right in that maybe I should stop bitching so much about the current product. At the very least, the only crime they commit these days is being boring and kinda schizophrenic.

I'm listening to old WORs from 2014, and man, this product is a _*dumpster fire*_. How the fuck was I still watching back then??


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't need to put effort into anything. I'm the Brock of this thread.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fixed for accuracy


someones salty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A little.
> Although, now that we're on the subject, Ghost is right in that maybe I should stop bitching so much about the current product. At the very least, the only crime they commit these days is being boring and kinda schizophrenic.
> 
> I'm listening to old WORs from 2014, and man, this product is a _*dumpster fire*_. How the fuck was I still watching back then??



simple, we love the wrestling business. Each person here has loyalty to WWE , which is sad that it's never reciprocated back. 

The truth is even though Ghost fucks around or Jake too, they can't let go of E hoping one day there's something big and a resurgence for WWE .


Which honestly makes all of us pathetic for falling for Vince's same ole shit and false hopeness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> someones salty.


as I said, I have the balls to say who I mark for. It's easy being up in the trees


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People actually saying they're going to watch TNA now that Pentagon Jr is champion.



Hmm, didn't he hold some titles in Lucha Underground.   Don't know if one would consider this moving on up in the wrestling world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, didn't he hold some titles in Lucha Underground.   Don't know if one would consider this moving on up in the wrestling world.



Yeah, he's the current LU champion too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What do you mean, Jake is the Heath Slater of this thread.



shut up Fat Wyatt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> shut up Fat Wyatt



You've got kids!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, he's the current LU champion too.



Hmm, so he's a champion on Pop TV and Netflix.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i hope one day AJ Styles unify both Universal and WWE titles



I'd mark the hell out if that happened.  Not ashamed to admit that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You've got kids!



i don't have any IRL 

but i heard Fat Wyatt's wife is like a cow lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't have any IRL
> 
> but i heard Fat Wyatt's wife is like a cow lol



Eater of Worlds was a reference to their sex life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't have any IRL
> 
> but i heard Fat Wyatt's wife is like a cow lol



Ex wife, now divorced.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> time to change my name to SAF then


I don't wrestle tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eater of Worlds was a reference to their sex life.



dat gaping hole!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ex wife, now divorced.



i'm scared for JoJo 

have you ever seen a 5' whale?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Samantha wasn't that bad tbh in the looks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry if this was posted already but Roman said he wanted to fight DB at WM35


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but Roman said he wanted to fight DB at WM35



Roman confirmed for heel turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but Roman said he wanted to fight DB at WM35



I take it if this happens it'll probably be for the main event yet again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Samantha wasn't that bad tbh in the looks.


She looks like a more attractive Bayley, at least face wise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't wrestle tho.


You wrestle with the hate of brand splits


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman confirmed for heel turn.



Mystical isn't it? They are trying everything they can to get cheers for him and he says this . 



PlacidSanity said:


> I take it if this happens it'll probably be for the main event yet again.



I def agree with that/


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Samantha wasn't that bad tbh in the looks.



was that 10 years ago?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but Roman said he wanted to fight DB at WM35



Roman is into career suicide fetish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Mystical isn't it? They are trying everything they can to get cheers for him and he says this .



It's because deep down he wants to be heel.  During the feud with Triple H insiders had been coming out stating he wanted the heel turn and Vince turned him down.  Wouldn't be surprised of the Undertaker stuff was going to be a heel turn too and Vince just changed his mind again.

Being an Anoaʻi the family is brought up learning to be heels in the business.  Wild Samoans, Usos (On Debut and more recently), hell even Rikishi.  They all trained before joining a major organisation in how to be a heel.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> was that 10 years ago?



Nah too recent.  Otherwise it would be clean shaven pre husky harris days.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Penta who?


I know.  Who the fuck is this guy??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Imagine wwe making Gran Metalik the world champion!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Who the fuck is this guy??


Do it McConner style....Whoooo da fook os dis guy?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2018)

Pentagon is one of those Luchadors that isn't a vanilla midget. He's as big as AJ Styles.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2018)

I hate this company

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmm, starting off Raw with a tribute to Bruno.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pentagon is one of those Luchadors that isn't a vanilla midget. He's as big as AJ Styles.


Luchadors still don’t have any personality.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I hate this company


This has to be a joke!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Did Brock stand on stage during the Bruno tribute?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

The multi woman tag matches are as much of a meme as teddy long making tag matches were.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Booker T


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I hate this company



The hell, is Sasha some sort of contract hit woman and those up and coming talent on the opposing team about to get Banks.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

Booker T about to slap dat boi Cody Graves. 



Nemesis said:


> It's because deep down he wants to be heel.  During the feud with Triple H insiders had been coming out stating he wanted the heel turn and Vince turned him down.  Wouldn't be surprised of the Undertaker stuff was going to be a heel turn too and Vince just changed his mind again.
> 
> Being an Anoaʻi the family is brought up learning to be heels in the business.  Wild Samoans, Usos (On Debut and more recently), hell even Rikishi.  They all trained before joining a major organisation in how to be a heel.



Ah I see. Would explain why at times he seems visibly uncomfortable in that role. They should let him get a feel of what it's like and then maybe explore being a face after if that works. Vince tho lol. 



Jake CENA said:


> Roman is into career suicide fetish



Hahah I don't know of a louder way to get booed out of the arena  .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

The heel women are outgunned on both Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

>Brock getting boo'd

Oh, don't get all uncomfortable now, dipshits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmm, so the Saudi show will be airing at lunch time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Heyman’s act is stale.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the Saudi show will be airing at lunch time.



It'll be 7 or 8 pm Saudi time when it starts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Heyman needs to go away for a long time.  He is barely entertaining anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Showing the idiots chanting Roman.   Plants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Heyman needs to go away for a long time.  He is barely entertaining anymore.



Just needs to be with someone else except Brock.  Or take over Angles spot as Raw GM


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Showing the idiots chanting Roman.   Plants.


Those people were definitely planted.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Showing the idiots chanting Roman.   Plants.



That was embarrassing. 

--------------------

At least they're kinda explaining why Roman gets another title shot. It's dumb, but it's something, so fuck it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

This promo beats the one they did before WM. But it feels awkward. Done too many times lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

WWE is trying some stuff tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Wonder if WWE is going the TNA route and paying fans to cheer.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Lmao did they fire Coach and bring back Booker?!?!?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Brock shaking his head.  Roman nodding.  Plants in the crowd.

This is fucking bad.  I’m embarrassed to be a wrestling fan watching this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Well that was short and sweet.   Roman shows up, speaks, then leaves.  Well better than having Brock get the better of him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just needs to be with someone else except Brock.  Or take over Angles spot as Raw GM


Just have him betray Brock FFS and manage Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I hate this company



WWE knows that Nia alone can't handle all the weight, pun intended and can't carry the whole show that's why they added 9 more divas  Nia exerts more effort just to march to the ring and not wear that belt around her waist!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Why the fuck is Roode skip waling to the ring.  Fuck sakes, turn him heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

I think Nia is intentionally getting bigger because standing up to fat shamers is her whole gimmick right now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Bobby Roode is lame.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck you, Bobby. How rude, interrupting Elias like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

"Bobby Reed"  Dammit Booker, you worked with guy back in TNA.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Elias is a main eventer?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Nia is intentionally getting bigger because standing up to fat shamers is her whole gimmick right now.


Has she gotten bigger? I can't tell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

If Aries was still with the company, he would have come out and given Booker a piece of his crotch.... mind for such a snafu on Roode's name.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Has she gotten bigger? I can't tell.


I think so.  She was smaller in NXT.

WWE is encouraging the weight gain.  That’s why they announce her weight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

They really had plants in the crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Wait, Shane is going to be part of the Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, Shane is going to be part of the Greatest Royal Rumble.


no of course not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Hmm, Elias takes the win.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think so.  She was smaller in NXT.
> 
> WWE is encouraging the weight gain.  That’s why they announce her weight.


That's so fucked up. Hope she doesn't end up like Yokozuna.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Roode sucks!  He needs to turn heel ASAP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

So Team Bat Shit Insane is now bipolar going from face to heel.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

That was a waaaaayyyy better promo than last week.
I hope to see more of that type of vibe from Matt and Bray.
Hokey, but a little dark as well. That duality's what makes their partnership so great imo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

I think it’s been a really bad show so far.  The shakeup was last week.  Shouldn’t the show be fresh?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's so fucked up. Hope she doesn't end up like Yokozuna.



I would think the Maivias and Anoi'as will put in an intervention if she gets too large.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah man its super trash tonight so I won't watch.

I'm feeling super sick anyways


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Wait when did jobsenstion get moved over?  It was not mentioned monday or tuesday


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Guys.

Smackdown is the A show now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

"The Deleters of Worlds" 
Entrance still sucks.

--------

Is Corey ribbing Booker?
Did Booker threaten the man on live TV?

Nevermind, if the night is full of Corey pissing Booker off, maybe him being here isn't so bad.



Nemesis said:


> Wait when did jobsenstion get moved over?  It was not mentioned monday or tuesday



Announced on the web, I think.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a bathroom break Match.  But so was the last match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Honestly, Hardy and Wyatt should recruit the Ascension as part of their growing family.

Graves making a point on Cole's problem with the Woken Ones.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Hardy and Wyatt should recruit the Ascension as part of their growing family.
> 
> Graves making a point on Cole's problem with the Woken Ones.



Shit, might as well. They could use the TV time and their gimmick's weird enough that a faction with them all in it could be fun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Kevin and Sami about to feud with a GM.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin and Sami about to feud with a GM.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

Wyatt and Woken Matt have some sloppy shitty ass music placement in their entrance theme.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my god!  Crowd is dead for Sami.  Did you guys notice that?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wyatt and Woken Matt have some sloppy shitty ass music placement in their entrance theme.



It's fucking awful. You can tell they put this team together just to do it.
Honestly, their team entrances in general are always disappointingly lacking these days for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Wait, are those "You fucked up" chants I'm hearing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Good shot at Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, are those "You fucked up" chants I'm hearing.


You both suck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, are those "You fucked up" chants I'm hearing.



"You both suck"
A chant I'd appreciate more if it didn't sound like it was the same 5 fucking plants doing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Vince will have Miz back next week.  KO and Sami aren’t as good at this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a bad segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Dammit, this is hard to watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

"You need this job. You NEEEED THIS JOB!"

I hate this plotpoint. I hate it so much, why do they always do this, fuck this I hate it, I HATE IT!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, this is hard to watch.


Painful segment.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "You need this job. You NEEEED THIS JOB!"
> 
> I hate this plotpoint. I hate it so much, why do they always do this, fuck this I hate it, I HATE IT!



Every superstar is a millionare "If you don't do the job you'll be destitute."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck, Axel and Dallas now whoring themselves out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Seth has a new entourage!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Axel and Dallas the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

The hell is this commercial.   And why waste it on Titus World Wide, fucking Vince ruined them some time back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

The fuck is it with these shared entrances.  Comes off as shit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

>He still has the record scratch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Drew, you are working for a guy that is king of collecting checks.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

This face promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This face promo.


They are getting a face reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Holy shit, Jinder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

OOHHHH FUUUUCK, JINDER!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Jinder killed him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Miz TV tomorrow night!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are getting a face reaction.



It's because it's the most face shit ever.
He's here to kick ass and do away with the _legitimate_ complacency that's partly responsible for effing the product up. Fans can get with that, so of course they cheer. 

Nothing's gonna come of it, unfortunately, but it made for a pretty damn good promo. This slapdash team is a pretty great one. Hope it lasts at least a little while.

....and they do something about that garbage entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Jinder is demolishing this little guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Chad Gable Weight: 203 lbs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugly finish.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

I heard a Sarah Logan promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Not watching. I have a friend there and he says it sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Not watching. I have a friend there and he says it sucks.


Jinder vs Gable was the best thing on the show so far.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2018)

Balor being a huge hypocrite and not being accepting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Finn trying hard to win the WWE smiling contest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Braun getting a nice cheer from a dead crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Zayn and Owens are really fighting hard here.  They deserve to win.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

This is why Vince pushes big guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

I wonder how many future wrestlers are in the conga line.  Like how many future wrestlers were Rosebuds.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Nia steals food from the homeless.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

lmao they got rid of the rainbow colors on the back of his jacket. smart.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

The rainbow was gone last week.  It needs to go on hiatus until they are back from Arabia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The rainbow was gone last week.  It needs to go on hiatus until they are back from Arabia.



Oh wow true. They will probably bring it back .


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is why Vince pushes big guys.


Pushes big guys where to exactly?

Eventual comedy skits and a L from Roman reigns?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pushes big guys where to exactly?
> 
> Eventual comedy skits and a L from Roman reigns?


Fair.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Nia can barely walk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 23, 2018)

Alexis must have gotten her tits done.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Raw needs another shakeup.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

She did. They look nice?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Alexis must have gotten her tits done.


Exactly.  Is she cleared?  I will believe it when I see it.

I expect her to bail on the match.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw needs another shakeup.



has felt like the longest three hours in a while  .

I kind of see their strategy. Vince's favorites getting big pushes (Corbin etc).


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Alexa and Mickie talking to the crowd is the only thing I like about this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

so what did I miss? I decided to play God of War instead of Raw


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

I woke back up to THIS??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a mess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2018)

Raw the F show


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2018)

haha they made women the main event because they won't be featured on the show in saudi arabia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 23, 2018)

ALL HAIL QUEEN RONDA.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2018)

Mickie fucked up


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2018)

I shoulda stayed sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

Bad show tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I woke back up to THIS??


I feel you. I stopped having fun just to watch a shit show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2018)

The A show tomorrow night gentlemen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

RAW trash? Hype for SD? We back in 2016?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Nia needs to track down that homeless person and apologize for stealing his meal.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW trash? Hype for SD? We back in 2016?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

Damn Zigglers and Drew's promo flames

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

So mini me killed himself and wwe gonna have jinder say "didn't mini me just die last week?"

umm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia can barely walk.



Imagine when Nia wears the belt.. she’ll suffocate herself!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> ALL HAIL QUEEN RONDA.



Ronda has a tiny pussy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ronda has a tiny dick


Fixed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Yesterday's RAW kind of reminded me about the pre-draft episodes. Wasn't bad but a lot of talent that need work getting the crowd's interest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

@Jake CENA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Taking it that Enzo is quitting the wrestling business. 

Anyway, had to cut out mid way of Raw and caught up on the highlights of what I missed. So Bo, Axel, Sami, and Kevin get the shit kicked out of them in their matches and the main event ending was Ronda power walking to the ring, getting her friend's team DQ, and having her song played at the end.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Goddamn KO and Zayn ended Angle's career.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Angle needs to be replaced.

Enough is enough.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Ziggler and McIntyre cut a hell of a promo last night. Pretty intrigued with them moving forward. 

also, the writer that gave Jinder the "Mini-Me" joke is an idiot. Can't believe WWE let that through.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

this is the saddest thing i've ever seen lmao

heel bayley looks like an ugly witch lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA



bullies are fat and larger than life! 

and they love to steal from the poor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

You are welcome guys.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are welcome guys.


Push the fuck out of this woman!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

dumbass Paige made all the wrong decisions in life lol

Alexa should never hang out with Woods or it will be career suicide


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Vince must have a crush on Alexa, bcuz it seems like she's been in the main event woman's program for like 2 years straight


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

So Murphy gotta watch out for Vince too?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> dumbass Paige made all the wrong decisions in life lol
> 
> Alexa should never hang out with Woods or it will be career suicide


You mean Brad Maddox. He's the one who nutted on the women's title.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Vince has probably nutted on every woman in that lockerroom. 

..except Lana

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Peyton Royce about to make my top 5

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Peyton Royce about to make my top 5



Top five of what? Your bottom ten?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Top five of what? Your bottom ten?



you really don't like the Aussies lmao


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Vince must have a crush on Alexa, bcuz it seems like she's been in the main event woman's program for like 2 years straight


Every time she is about to move down the card.  She kills a segment and shows why she is a better sports entertainer than the other women.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Alexa, Sasha, Lana will probably be locked in to my top 3 for a long time

Zeda, Kairi Peyton and Mandy fighting for #4 and #5


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> you really don't like the Aussies lmao



Ain't nothing wrong with Billy Kay. But Peyton? She's currently fighting it out with Sasha over who has a bigger fivehead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Vince must have a crush on Alexa, bcuz it seems like she's been in the main event woman's program for like 2 years straight



Alexa deserves tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

billy kay fire af

payton royce got a really flat ass face tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

weird, i was into billie kaye too, but then i went to an nxt live event and all the guys around me were fawning over Peyton, then i converted. billie's shoulders kinds throw me off.

Peyton is getting dicked down by the Perfect 10 anyways


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Vince must have a crush on Alexa, bcuz it seems like she's been in the main event woman's program for like 2 years straight



Would make sense. She's not exactly the greatest wrestler, but she was champion _forever_.
I mean, she's cute, but so are a lot of girls on the roster atm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Billy looks like the kind of bitch that'd give you bomb ass head and knows how to ride dick like a champion, while Peyton looks like one of those bitches that just lay there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Would make sense. She's not exactly the greatest wrestler, but she was champion _forever_.
> I mean, she's cute, but so are a lot of girls on the roster atm.



Vince is obviously pushing her to get to her mom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Would make sense. She's not exactly the greatest wrestler, but she was champion _forever_.
> I mean, she's cute, but so are a lot of girls on the roster atm.



Alexa's facial expressions are top tier all time in the business

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Billy looks like the kind of bitch that'd give you bomb ass head and knows how to ride dick like a champion, while Peyton looks like one of those bitches that just lay there.


Was always thinking the same thing my dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

who is everyone's top 3 though?

Lana is consensus top 3 right?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

Lana only in my top 5-10 if she got her suit on and hair in a bun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> who is everyone's top 3 though?
> 
> Lana is consensus top 3 right?


No.  I don't like Lana at all.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

we all have different tastes lol

except for the one guy here who stalks and has a tattoo of Mickie James

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Alexa's facial expressions are top tier all time in the business


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> we all have different tastes lol
> 
> except for the one guy here who stalks and has a tattoo of Mickie James



Don't forget the dude that got banned from WWE events for life for stalking Paige and sneaking backstage to ask her out on dates.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Top 3:

Bliss and Banks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Top 3:

Mickie, Becky, Dakota Kai

I left off Kairi because I ain't about to try to convert any lesbians.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Alexa Bliss, Kairi Sane, Peyton Royce

then Mandy Rose


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Kuya said:


> who is everyone's top 3 though?
> 
> Lana is consensus top 3 right?



Current?
1 - Alexa
2 - Sane
3 - Lynch



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Top 3:
> 
> Mickie, Becky, Dakota Kai
> 
> I left off Kairi because I ain't about to try to convert any lesbians.



Wait, is she legit gay or are you memeing?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

we're all in the Kairi Sane fan club


----------



## Kuya (Apr 24, 2018)

Kairi's a lil thicky too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Wait, is she legit gay or are you memeing?



Lesbian or bi. There's pics out there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Becky looks more gay than Kairi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Becky looks more gay than Kairi



Becky keeps getting friend zoned by Finn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Becky and Charlotte rumors been around forever.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2018)

1. Mickie                                                                                                                                                                                                               2. Bliss       
 3. JoJo


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

There's so many of them in the segments that I have a hard time picking honestly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 1. Mickie                                                                                                                                                                                                               2. Bliss
> 3. JoJo


Jojo.  Good one.  Forgot about her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

you know wrestling is shit when the most entertaining topic is which women's wrestler is your tops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know wrestling is shit when the most entertaining topic is which women's wrestler is your tops



Well, tbf, it's only the one brand.
... well, two.
...okay, like 3. But the rest of them are fine. In fact, wrestling as a whole is pretty lit atm. It's just funner to shitpost about the most popular one.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lesbian or bi. There's pics out there.



In that case, she's  #1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, tbf, it's only the one brand.
> ... well, two.
> ...okay, like 3. But the rest of them are fine. In fact, wrestling as a whole is pretty lit atm. It's just funner to shitpost about the most popular one.
> 
> ...


That's true 

Like legit though, never seen so many hot women wrestler's like today's day and age.

Excluding loli Bayley and Sakura Banks


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Wrestletalk spoke a little bit about plants in the crowd .

 Apparently it was just the same group of people that WWE showed from different angles. Didn't even make that much of an effort lmao. Starts at 1:13. *Not sure* if the stuff beforehand is spoilerish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wrestletalk spoke a little bit about plants in the crowd .
> 
> Apparently it was just the same group of people that WWE showed from different angles. Didn't even make that much of an effort lmao. Starts at 1:13. *Not sure* if the stuff beforehand is spoilerish.



>We don't care about cheers or boos. As long as it's a reaction, you're eating out of the palm of our hands"
>Reigns is already a heel. We're cleverly trying to get you to boo him"
>Dem Plants

I don't use the word "cringe" often, but that shit actually made me retract into myself from second hand embarrassment when I realized what was going on.

Kripes...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >We don't care about cheers or boos. As long as it's a reaction, you're eating out of the palm of our hands"
> >Reigns is already a heel. We're cleverly trying to get you to boo him"
> >Dem Plants
> 
> ...


I just thought of something, what if Vince does a storyline where all of WWE wrestlers are heels and Roman is face?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Sure why not, he's tried pretty much everything else.

I can imagine a future where even the nicest faces turn into complete dicks when they're in close proximity to Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

When you think about it Roman not top anything in skill wise within the WWE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Sure why not, he's tried pretty much everything else.
> 
> I can imagine a future where even the nicest faces turn into complete dicks when they're in close proximity to Roman.


He already did one vs all royal rumble, why not one vs all WM tourney?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When you think about it Roman not top anything in skill wise within the WWE


Vince: He's top good looking though


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know wrestling is shit when the most entertaining topic is which women's wrestler is your tops


I know Bliss is in your top three dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know Bliss is in your top three dude.


Nah it's Mickie, Mandy, and honestly Dana for the titties


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2018)

Even Dean Ambrose knows Renee ain't attractive anymore.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even Dean Ambrose knows Renee ain't attractive anymore.


Shes cute as fuck but hot? I dont know man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even Dean Ambrose knows Renee ain't attractive anymore.


better shoot his sh0t with alexa


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even Dean Ambrose knows Renee ain't attractive anymore.



Heel Turn.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

betting odds for the Great Royal Rumble. Having a little trouble understanding it to be honest:


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know wrestling is shit when the most entertaining topic is which women's wrestler is your tops



its better than talking about jobbers like Ambrose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

damn roman was the most over guy in south africa. WWE bout to just move all tours overseas.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> betting odds for the Great Royal Rumble. Having a little trouble understanding it to be honest:



First name for each match most likely to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn roman was the most over guy in south africa. WWE bout to just move all tours overseas.



Forgeigners definitely seem to like wrestling more than us.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

south african fans are a bunch of little jimmies


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

I love how WWE turning out Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I love how WWE turning out Alexa.


They should.

Alexa is a goldmine.  Makes a killing at meet and greets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> First name for each match most likely to win



Ah so the majority of people thought WM was a bs finish for this. Interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmm, starting off SD with Miz.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

It
Is
Time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> its better than talking about jobbers like Ambrose


Oh look jake jumps on another wagon . Jake as creative as WWE writers


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Mike "Mike 'The Miz' Mizanon' The Miz" Mizanon


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Bryan is scared.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmm, ask for DB gets Big Cuck instead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmm, mention Big Cass's injury but not mention to whom he was against when he got it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

I thought Big Cass got from the WWE universe was how he felt about Carmie getting the big ending from Big E.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Cass speaking like he's about to pull out a gun or something.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know what this promo is. But I kinda like it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Cass speaking like he's about to pull out a gun or something.



"Pumped Up Cass"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like someone has been working on their promos while they were recovering.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Whelp DB gonna get the Enzo treatment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

I think Nia/Alexa will be a better match than Charlotte/Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp DB gonna get the Enzo treatment


Daniel Bryan is going to go get Big Show to protect him from Cass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is going to go get Big Show to protect him from Cass.


Figures this is how they'll stretch the Miz vs DB feud from occurring till SS so if anything now's a good time to tune out from WWE


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Pumped Up Cass"



lmaooooooooo.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Rooad Dogg why you put these two girls out there like this .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Figures this is how they'll stretch the Miz vs DB feud from occurring till SS so if anything now's a good time to tune out from WWE



Maybe I'm being fooled by the sheen of Daniel Bryan but... I... don't... hate this...? I've got no prob with Cass so... against my better judgement, I'll see where it goes.

In other news... this promo. 



Raiden said:


> Rooad Dogg why you put these two girls out there like this .



"Good promos are not conducive to a good product" -Clifford, the Big Road Dogg


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

That promo was painful.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Asuka 
Becky


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Billie botching like crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Someone in the back needs to throw the go home signal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmn, the Iconics with a win over Becky and Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Becky is still a jobber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

So AJ teaming with the Good Bros then.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Boring show so far.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Holy Shit, AJ's teaming with the Young Bucks


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm enjoying this show more than raw


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm enjoying this show more than raw


That’s not saying much.

Almas better show up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boring show so far.



Superstar shake up was shit if the talent you received are not utilized properly.  Miz back but instead of getting the DB showdown were are getting Cass though the guy really worked on his promo skills while he was out.  Guess he had to since his mouthpiece is no longer employed by the company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm fine with them padding out Miz/Bryan till SS. Big Cass has improved promo-wise and he'll be a big Heel for DBry to get his first single's feud win over. Its fine.
WWE need someone for Miz to feud with in the interim however.
Becky jobbing again makes me sad but Iconics get a W so it seems WWE is focusing more on their threat as a team than individually which is fine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Hopefully with AJ, Club get booked properly again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Borderland Brothers out.  gearbox collecting those royalties.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Bludgeon Bros are going to _literally kill_ the Usos in front of all these people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Rowan sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rowan sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Maybe I'm being fooled by the sheen of Daniel Bryan but... I... don't... hate this...? I've got no prob with Cass so... against my better judgement, I'll see where it goes.
> 
> In other news... this promo.
> 
> ...


I do its the same tiresome your small and weak Im big and strooonk storyline.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Also FFS WWE why did you drop 2B's first names?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Good promos are not conducive to a good product" -Clifford, the Big Road Dogg



Hahaha imagine if he wore red and someone caught it. The memes.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Why is Naomi coming out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Naomi? What r u doin?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Her husband is getting killed and she's still doing the whole dance entrance instead of just rushing to the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Distraction I guess.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Naomi just signed their death warrant on Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Damn.  That graphic makes it look like Anderson is the champion!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

-Naomi Used Dance!
-Bludgeon Brothers are Paralyzed!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Borderland Brothers took a loss, time to bring in Tiny Tina.   Oh wait, they're going to be wrestling in a country that doesn't allow women to perform for them so bros should be fine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

I will say. The distraction was good booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  That graphic makes it look like Anderson is the champion!


He should be


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He should be


He would get “you deserve it” chants.  And I honestly wouldn’t be mad.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I will say. The distraction was good booking.



Yeah, I was getting good and ready to shit all over it but... fuck it I laughed. And it was a decent way to get Usos a win without killing the Bludgeons too hard. I'm fine with it.

I hope they don't make it a habit though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I was getting good and ready to shit all over it but... fuck it I laughed. And it was a decent way to get Usos a win without killing the Bludgeons too hard. I'm fine with it.
> 
> I hope they don't make it a habit though....


Feud is ending on Friday so it shouldn't be a common occurrence.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Renee looked like she was gonna murder Carmella for a second there.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

The fuck is the crowd doing? 
Like it doesn't sound like this buzz is directed at Carmella.

EDIT*
Okay, whatever, they're done. Dunno what that was about.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Carmella honey where have you been for the past 7ish years to be asking that question?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella honey where have you been for the past 7ish years to be asking that question?



Right?

--------

In other news, good heat from the crowd. I'm not sure what the fuck is going on or why they hate her so much, but it helps this promo a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m close to falling asleep.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

_OH MY FUCKING GOD_, THIS IS GREAT. 
Why are they _trying _this week??!

EDIT*
I wish I cared more about Charlotte. Wanna mark for this segment, but now that she's out, I'm bored.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Charlotte should be a heel.  She is miscast.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> _OH MY FUCKING GOD_, THIS IS GREAT.
> Why are they _trying _this week??!
> 
> EDIT*
> I wish I cared more about Charlotte. Wanna mark for this segment, but now that she's out, I'm bored.


Remember when WWE constantly had Carmella screwing over Becky but then the two never had a feud or match? I'd be marking like hell if it was Becky instead of Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

So Charlotte gets one line for tonight while Carmie gets to spew.   Well the Queen got her point across.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

Won't lie..changed the channel but flipping back. Glad I got to see Carmella knocked down lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm surprise the trophy isn't a huge dick with testicles for the Greatest Royal Rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

More plants?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte should be a heel.  She is miscast.



She is, but honestly her being face would be a little less bizarre if her delivery during her promos wasn't so monotonous and grating. It worked when she was a bad guy, but now that she's face I have no earthly clue what's supposed to make her so likable or why I'm supposed to root for her. She's a total bitch. And her "woos" aren't that great. 



PlacidSanity said:


> I'm surprise the trophy isn't a huge dick with testicles for the Greatest Royal Rumble.



Missed opportunity to properly represent the men.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

I’m not convinced that the match with Carmella will be any good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not convinced that the match with Carmella will be any good.



Oh, yeah, no, it's gonna blow ass.
Charlotte will have to carry the fuck out of it, but she's a charisma vacuum, so I dunno how it's gonna work out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Welp Orton out to work for that paycheck tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

There's gonna be a feud between Jeff and Orton to see who can beat Sheldon's ass the goodest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

LMAO @ Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Fuck sakes, hire Haas back and let him and Shelton have one last run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

i hoped big e dicked down carmella

i could fap to the thought of that

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

I will be honest guys.

This is surprisingly a really hot crowd.  It’s Louisville, right?  You wouldn’t expect a hot crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm surprise Shelton got the win but with Jinder's help to a point.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

The fucking Singh Bros are the hardest Orton counterpick. 



Rukia said:


> I will be honest guys.
> 
> This is surprisingly a really hot crowd.  It’s Louisville, right?  You wouldn’t expect a hot crowd.



Yeah, it's been weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

This dude Sunil still taking RKOs to cost Orton the match even on a separate brand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

That was an ugly finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Did Xavier make a docking joke...?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

So Bar v. New Day and Sanity v. BB?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Well that was an interesting skit with the Bar and New Day.  Though what happens if Big Cass were to get involved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Bar v. New Day and Sanity v. BB?



I can dig it. I'm just glad New Day are away from the Bludgeons.
Every time they try to make them serious, they never go full on with it because I guess they're afraid the demographic that they appeal to will lose interest or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was an interesting skit with the Bar and New Day.  Though what happens if Big Cass were to get involved.



cass is feuding with db


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

"WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHAT HAPPENED, WHAT'RE YOU BLIND?!?!

...JJJEEEEEEEZUS!!!"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey guys.

Wasn't it great having Booker T back yesterday?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

why is joe so scary


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

Even though Rukia though it was boring

SD actually progressed tonight.

Not saying this the greatest show because this just a regular show. But I can deal with this instead of the shit on Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why is joe so scary



Been his M.O. since he was at TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

club happy to be back with aj. finn probably just wanted to be gay

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Even though Rukia though it was boring
> 
> SD actually progressed tonight.
> 
> Not saying this the greatest show because this just a regular show. But I can deal with this instead of the shit on Raw.



Yeah, a slightly above average show tonight. Felt shades of 2016 tonight.



WhatADrag said:


> club happy to be back with aj. finn probably just wanted to be gay



I'd say he could probably join them some time in the future... but AJ....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'd say he could probably join them some time in the future... but AJ....


AJ a good Southern boy. He ain't about that gay shit. Besides Finn will be dead in 3 days when they lynch him in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

WHHAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKCKCKCK!?!?!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> WHHAAAT THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKCKCKCK!?!?!?


Aiden English is gold man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

LMAO WHAT THE FUCK SHINSUKE!?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Aiden English is gold man.



*I WAS REFERRING TO THE NEW MUSIC, OH MY GOD?!?!?*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know if I love or hate Nakamura's new theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *I WAS REFERRING TO THE NEW MUSIC, OH MY GOD?!?!?*


I realized. My stream is behind a bit. Honestly not sure if I like it or hate it. Its defo something.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

*I NEED THE TRACK RIGHT NOW WWE FUCKED UP THINKING THIS WOULD GET HIM HEAT FUCK GIMME*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *I NEED THE TRACK RIGHT NOW WWE FUCKED UP THINKING THIS WOULD GET HIM HEAT FUCK GIMME*


That Japanese Rapcore is some NJPW shit. WWE building up their future champ so well. Rukia and Ghost are shook.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I need to hear the full version.



My only problem with it from what i heard is that it does this annoying thing a lot of modern music does where the measures are uneven. Like the song keeps forgetting itself but then continues after a half step. I can see that getting grating after multiple listens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

Miz revealed he no longer hates Daniel
Cass reveals why he dislikes Daniel
Asuka lost again
Charlotte/Carmella contract signing
Shelton beat Orton
New Naka theme
I think this SD delivered in content to talk about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Some dude uploaded the new theme to YouTube 2 minutes ago and WWE ALREADY blocked it LMAO


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Some dude uploaded the new theme to YouTube 2 minutes ago and WWE ALREADY blocked it LMAO



This fucking company!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh look jake jumps on another wagon . Jake as creative as WWE writers



At least i can jump over wagons unlike you fatass


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

yeah im loving it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

So what is it with Naka and AJ's nut sack.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

Anderson!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Heel Naka is gold.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Karl-san no.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2018)

RAW still my preferred show after watching both. But I think Smackdown is at least better than the programming a few weeks ago. They have enough stars to show good content.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

This is hokey as fuck, but I love it.
Tonight's episode upgraded to good with that end segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what is it with Naka and AJ's nut sack.



Nakamura vs AJ's balls best feud of 2018?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> At least i can jump over wagons unlike you fatass



once again Jake being unfunny and personal after being called out for his shit 

stay being Thor


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

I don't know what it is about his Heel turn but Nakamura just seems more motivated, more up for it. Maybe its just the fact he's doing something new or maybe its because WWE are letting him express himself more but I've really enjoyed him. All his mannerisms and quips just seem much more impactful and trollful as a heel.
I know usually people say heel turn whenever someone is floundering to the point that it has become a meme but WWE absolutely made the right call here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

naka passionate about them low blows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nakamura vs AJ's balls best feud of 2018?



His face lights up like a kid in a candy store when he goes for AJ's nuts.   Holy shit, I'm glad that Rumble trophy isn't the shape of male reproductive organs or he's be going after that as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

She deserves the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

-Aggressive sounding lyrics
-Loud and Energetic
-Not a 20 second loop
-Uses original theme as a base
-By an actual band

This is all I wanted WWE. This is all I've ever wanted.
This is WWF Forceable Entry tier.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Gauntlet Match on 205 been decent. Ali beat TJP and Gulak v. Ali now with Ali's left knee been decimated.


----------



## Legend (Apr 24, 2018)

AJ will have no more kids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2018)

>Heels and faces don't matter
>Gives Shinsuke a new theme so that people won't sing along and he can keep his heel heat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Pretty sure Drew Gulak just killed Mustafa Ali


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 24, 2018)

Gulak loses to Kalisto because WWE couldn't have his Jewish ass show up in Saudi Arabia. He was MVP though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2018)

Becky’s threats are empty.  She is never able to back them up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2018)

The WWE has also officially announced Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Kevin Owens, Mark Henry, Shane McMahon, and The Great Khali for the 50-man Royal Rumble Match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2018)

When you think about it this is the most depth they’ve given the club 

Anderson taking a knee for AJ. 
They don’t love Finn like that lmao

He's basically a Raw Rusev who wins more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol.  Finn annoyed them by asking about shower plans every Monday night.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

At least it wasn't this:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> At least it wasn't this:



Russo writing 101.  Feel sorry for the guy but at least he got to face the Ultimate Warrior as his last opponent before he fully retired from wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Russo the character needs to return.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2018)

i enjoy Russo's podcats even though he's an angry old has been most of the time, he's entertaining to listen to especially when he was on Wrestling Inc


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> once again Jake being unfunny and personal after being called out for his shit
> 
> stay being Thor



You didn’t call out anything. How is that being wagon or whatever you wanna call it anyway. Nobody gets your joke but you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2018)

So when Naka gets to be face again they’ll remove the lyrics? Lol

This is Batista level of stardom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2018)

I realized literally next Sunday is Backlash.

I wouldn't be surprised if Jinder and Miz wins the titles Friday and just lose them next Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2018)

Creepy


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> naka passionate about them low blows


He learned from metal cooler and super android 13 in the art of nut destroyer.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2018)

Is BIg E about to NTR Woken Bray?!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Russo the character needs to return.


Be careful what you ask for. Unless done right you'll be crying for Russo's on screen character to disappear after a few episodes, bro.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2018)

Xavier, what have you done?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

Legend said:


>



I laughed and then cried .



PlacidSanity said:


> Russo writing 101.  Feel sorry for the guy but at least he got to face the Ultimate Warrior as his last opponent before he fully retired from wrestling.



Took his talents to pop tv and they couldn't handle it .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Have Big E and Cass gotten into it yet?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

That promo from Billie and Peyton last night was terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You didn’t call out anything. How is that being wagon or whatever you wanna call it anyway. Nobody gets your joke but you.


No everyone got what I meant except you. Heres what I mean....you hated Cena for so long that when he stopped being superman you hoped on his wagon. If Roman does the same , you'll probably hop on his or if anyone injures or beats him for a push you'll root for them . You're a bandwagon fan . You crack on fatties too cause acting like thats some original joking going on. Smh dude you are who you are 

At least be consistent like @The Juice Man , he hates Cena no matter how well his matches go cause he doesnt forget all the stupid shit Cenas pulled in the past.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2018)

Obviously big Cass hurt by big e and carmella. Dude is chunky after a year of being away


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That promo from Billie and Peyton last night was terrible.



Yeah all around off promos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Billie should've sat on Peyton's face to save that promo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Obviously big Cass hurt by big e and carmella. Dude is chunky after a year of being away


He was chunky before.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't see how this all in event is going to be successful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how this all in event is going to be successful.



It's already broken the entire rules of the bet by adding in NJPW wrestlers to be the real draw.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2018)

i get Billie and Peytons promos. their gimmick is like an adult version of Mean Girls.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No everyone got what I meant except you. Heres what I mean....you hated Cena for so long that when he stopped being superman you hoped on his wagon. If Roman does the same , you'll probably hop on his or if anyone injures or beats him for a push you'll root for them . You're a bandwagon fan . You crack on fatties too cause acting like thats some original joking going on. Smh dude you are who you are
> 
> At least be consistent like @The Juice Man , he hates Cena no matter how well his matches go cause he doesnt forget all the stupid shit Cenas pulled in the past.



you are breaking kayfabe real hard son. you don't understand my gimmick it seems 

you need to understand that i hate Roman with a passion. doesn't matter if he turns heel, he gets injured for life or invent the cure for cancer. his a samoan no talent that has been pushed down our throats for so long. at least Cena was a heel in the past, has actual talent, can rap and had sex with 7 different women all at the same time!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2018)

Big E and Carmella dating a real thing? or is it just a meme i missed going on here?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how this all in event is going to be successful.


Bunch of marks will go.

That's how.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't see how this all in event is going to be successful.



Hmm I guess it will make sense if Roman wins the belt.

EDIT: Or should I say a little lmao.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 25, 2018)

the event is all about the bags of money given to WWE

i'm just against the fact that WWE said yes, even though they are pushing hard for gender equality.

also, what about all the Jewish talent? i think Heyman and Kane are Jewish aren't they? will they go to Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bunch of marks will go.
> 
> That's how.


What's their goal?  20,000 people?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Big E and Carmella dating a real thing? or is it just a meme i missed going on here?


Real.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2018)

Fuck.



Lord Trollbias said:


> She deserves the world



Fuck Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What's their goal?  20,000 people?



10k. But even ROH's biggest show ever was only like 6k.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He was chunky before.


I don't think I said it here but I always felt Cass should tighten up his midsection. 

Nice to see he hasn't done shit about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2018)

BTW Shinsuke must beat AJ or they'll risk deflating Shinsuke's heat. He needs a Triple's reign of terror year until Mania so that people really start booing him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

I looked it up and TNA once drew 9k. WTF.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I looked it up and TNA once drew 9k. WTF.


Little Miss Bliss could draw half that on her own.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Miss Tessmacher vs Alexa Bliss in a Loser gets their Face sat on match would draw 20k.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2018)

I've had Shinsuke's new theme on repeat all day at work.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

AH so PWStream is a Twitter account that allegedly gives the reason why Samoa Joe was moved to Smackdown. I don't want to spoil the show for everyone but read at your own risk. It probably also confirms other major plans for the product going forward. Also has spoilers about Reigns.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I looked it up and TNA once drew 9k. WTF.



There was a time when TNA actually had some of the best wrestling in the world.  Then they threw it all away getting anyone that was future endevoured and put them straight into the title picture at the expense of the likes of AJ, Daniels, Joe etc


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> AH so PWStream is a Twitter account that allegedly gives the reason why Samoa Joe was moved to Smackdown. I don't want to spoil the show for everyone but read at your own risk. It probably also confirms other major plans for the product going forward. Also has spoilers about Reigns.



That account sounds super sketch. Rousey vs Charlotte main eventing Mania? Not while Roman Reigns still lives and breathes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That account sounds super sketch. Rousey vs Charlotte main eventing Mania? Not while Roman Reigns still lives and breathes.



But historic WM


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> But historic WM



Every ppv that Roman main events is historic!!! -VKM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> There was a time when TNA actually had some of the best wrestling in the world.  Then they threw it all away getting anyone that was future endevoured and put them straight into the title picture at the expense of the likes of AJ, Daniels, Joe etc



Yeah I think there might be several half-truths on the account. They might be right on the money with Joe though.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I looked it up and TNA once drew 9k. WTF.



Hulkamania ran wild and Bischoff was better than ever.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

All in should pay Hogan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm amazed Impact/TNA has lasted as long as it has.   Honestly, that company outlived Spike TV which aired TNA for quite some time.   And I've lost count how many times Impact has been in rebuilding mode.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2018)

We know who killed TNA, BRO.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2018)

I think even Heyman's idea of having one older talent instead of several legends, and a new look would have also failed. It's kind of crazy in retrospect that he was seen as someone who could save the whole thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

TNA just needs to keep booking Lucha Underground because weebs love that show for some reason.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2018)

Holy shit, TNA drew 11k in England with a card that had Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett as the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

Two WWE hall of famers baby!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA just needs to keep booking Lucha Underground because weebs love that show for some reason.



It's because it's basically an anime.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, TNA drew 11k in England with a card that had Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett as the main event.



reminds me of this World Wrestling All star event I went to back on 3rd december 2001 (Just had to google the date)  Jarrett was in the main event tagging with Steiner against Road Dogg and Grand Master Sexay. First saw Nathan Jones (the guy who was so bad that he was pulled out of that tag team match along side Biker Taker) and had to listen to Konan and Inferno commentating.

Still that thing filled the London Arena which could hold 6k (was sold out in 24 hours).  Though I think Brett Hart also being there just as the commissioner was enough to get people to turn up.  That was my reason for going since I was a huge Hitman Mark to the point I boo'd Austin back during their rivalry.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2018)

I can't for the life of me believe that anyone is a Jarrett mark to the point they'd actually pay to see him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I've had Shinsuke's new theme on repeat all day at work.



RIP your co-workers testicles.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, TNA drew 11k in England with a card that had Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett as the main event.



Yeah WWE pulled his ass out of there to shut that shit down. He was supposed to help Impact make a new push again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, TNA drew 11k in England with a card that had Kurt Angle vs Jeff Jarrett as the main event.



If I recall, didn't TNA have better crowd reactions and sell outs of venues over seas than here in the states.    They even tried a Tough Enough type show in the UK to bring in more of their talent.  I think that's how they found Rockstar Spud.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 26, 2018)

guys i dont have a debit/credit card or paypal
so tell me how do i sign up to the wwe network?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 26, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> guys i dont have a debit/credit card or paypal
> so tell me how do i sign up to the wwe network?


BestBuy, WalMart, GameStop all sell subscription cards.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BestBuy, WalMart, GameStop all sell subscription cards.


bro i don't live in the usa by the way i tried accessing the network using the extension Edit this cookie and it didn't work so you know any other way for signing up?

i never watched wwe on the network before but want to watch the saudi arabia event live tommorow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> bro i don't live in the usa by the way i tried accessing the network using the extension Edit this cookie and it didn't work so you know any other way for signing up?
> 
> i never watched wwe on the network before but want to watch the saudi arabia event live tommorow



If you're living in the middle east, MBC Action is broadcasting the event for free.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

So I think this says most people think either DB or Braun will win lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

Miz needs to eliminate Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

This WOR episode so fucking fire.

They bring up the important question... whats the point of 205


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Tomorrow during the show there will be a hour break for prayer.

lmfao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow during the show there will be a hour break for prayer.
> 
> lmfao



Who needs the women for a piss break, when there's already an hour dedicated to one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow during the show there will be a hour break for prayer.
> 
> lmfao



You're kidding.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> So I think this says most people think either DB or Braun will win lol.



makes sense, unless a top tier legend comes back (rock, austin or hogan etc.)

i wouldn't doubt the prince of saudi arabia throwing in a bonus to the payday requiring a legend to come in and win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're kidding.



Nope. I've heard multiple times now that there will be a break during the show. 
Just one giant ass hour of prayer. 
Wonder if they will film it?



Kuya said:


> makes sense, unless a top tier legend comes back (rock, austin or hogan etc.)
> 
> i wouldn't doubt the prince of saudi arabia throwing in a bonus to the payday requiring a legend to come in and win.



That would be a waste. 

It keeps going around that most likely a very large percentage of the crowd knows nothing about wrestling.

Dave was talking about it on WOR today about the Roman/Brock situation. Roman might get cheered not because he's over overseas but because the crowd might not know either guys so they'll just cheer for the babyface.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nope. I've heard multiple times now that there will be a break during the show.
> Just one giant ass hour of prayer.
> Wonder if they will film it?



This will be a huge PR disaster for the saudis who are trying to be appear more progressive to the rest of the world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It keeps going around that most likely a very large percentage of the crowd knows nothing about wrestling.



This is why I didn't wanna go. Don't wanna risk getting beheaded for being the only guy booing the big dawg.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This WOR episode so fucking fire.
> 
> They bring up the important question... whats the point of 205



Now that they're not advertising it, nothing.
From what I hear, Trips has done a good job making it not-goofy, but now, like Bryan and Dave pointed out, we never see them.
At this point they should probably drop the show and just have the cruiserweights fight it out on the main stage. Raw could use the padding.

Then again... Vince will just re-fuck it. Rock and a hard place,that show.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why I didn't wanna go. Don't wanna risk getting beheaded for being the only guy booing the big dawg.



Honestly you probably wouldn't be able to get in anyway, what with the aformentioned shitshow of the seating. I dunno how far away you live from the arena, but I honestly wouldn't risk the drive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This will be a huge PR disaster for the saudis who are trying to be appear more progressive to the rest of the world.



How is practicing their religion a huge PR disaster? 

No one bitches when Cricket players stop to drink afternoon tea.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

That's because no one watches Cricket.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This will be a huge PR disaster for the saudis who are trying to be appear more progressive to the rest of the world.


You saying basically that Sadui will look like its 50 years backwards?
Now that I think about it... The rest of the world doesn't stop half-way through an entertainment event to do prayers.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why I didn't wanna go. Don't wanna risk getting beheaded for being the only guy booing the big dawg.



Where you from bro


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

I was thinking this thread was full of white men while Dean is mexican and I'm black.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I was thinking this thread was full of white men while Dean is mexican and I'm black.



There's barely any white guys left in the thread because we scared away half of them and the other half got the good sense to stop watching the show it's based around.

This speaks uncomfortable things.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

BTW, since we're talking about it, Dave and Bryan also noted that Bayley/Sasha is hands down the worst feud of the year thus far.
Any disagreements? Because for the life of me I can't think of a shittier or more pointless one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> BTW, since we're talking about it, Dave and Bryan also noted that Bayley/Sasha is hands down the worst feud of the year thus far.
> Any disagreements? Because for the life of me I can't think of a shittier or more pointless one.



Nope get that shit off my TV.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Khali lmao of course he's there.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> There's barely any white guys left in the thread because we scared away half of them and the other half got the good sense to stop watching the show it's based around.
> 
> This speaks uncomfortable things.


Us minorities don't know when to stop watching trash. 

Only white guys I can think of in here are Placid and Rukia who are both long long term fans. Rukia been watching since bruno sammartino days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly you probably wouldn't be able to get in anyway, what with the aformentioned shitshow of the seating. I dunno how far away you live from the arena, but I honestly wouldn't risk the drive.



According to google it's about 13 hours. Yeah fuck that. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How is practicing their religion a huge PR disaster?



Before I start I'm a muzzie too. And lel, we don't need hour long prayer breaks. The longest prayer wont take an average person more than 2 minutes. You can reach one hour with the optional stuff which even then is insane and quite rare especially for people who work/have families, but given this is supposed to be a live event and all and that they don't have prayer breaks during football matches afaik, this is just your typical excessive shoe-horn.



WhatADrag said:


> Where you from bro



Bahrain. The small island next to saudi. And no we aint like them.



WhatADrag said:


> You saying basically that Sadui will look like its 50 years backwards?
> Now that I think about it... The rest of the world doesn't stop half-way through an entertainment event to do prayers.



You can give your typical live event breaks, like squeezing in a shitty 10 minute segment for an all purposes break. Hell you can even extend it to 20 minutes cuz peeps might use those minutes to pray, like they do during half-time in a football match. But making it one hour and exclusively calling it a prayer break is lel.



WhatADrag said:


> I was thinking this thread was full of white men while Dean is mexican and I'm black.



Pretty sure only Gibbs and Rukia are actually white. Even Ghost is asian I think. I am an Arab. Deano is Mexican, and the rest are black.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> There's barely any white guys left in the thread because we scared away half of them and the other half got the good sense to stop watching the show it's based around.
> 
> This speaks uncomfortable things.



Memories

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Us minorities don't know when to stop watching trash.
> 
> Only white guys I can think of in here are Placid and Rukia who are both long long term fans. *Rukia been watching since bruno sammartino days*.



Wait, are you serious?
I mean this as no disrespect, but I legit thought Rukia was 17.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Memories



I remember the passive aggressive arguments Flow and I use to have. They were fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only white guys I can think of in here are Placid and Rukia who are both long long term fans. Rukia been watching since bruno sammartino days.



Placid is too embarrassingly thirsty to be white.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Rukia the old white man of the group

I like our diversity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I mean this as no disrespect, but I legit thought Rukia was 17.



Dude Rukia apparently a lawyer or some shit. Holla at him when you get busted for jaywalking or something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude Rukia apparently a lawyer or some shit. Holla at him when you get busted for jaywalking or something.



Before or after the gunfire kills me? 

---

This does explain why shit rolls off his back. I wouldn't have a care in the world from people dumping on my posts either if I was loaded.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like our diversity






Shirker said:


> Before or after the gunfire kills me?
> 
> ---
> 
> This does explain why shit rolls off his back. I wouldn't have a care in the world from people dumping on my posts either if I was loaded.



Just tell em you know former tag team champ Rukia and you're set.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Placid is too embarrassingly thirsty to be white.


 white weebs are the thirstiest ones tho.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Wait, are you serious?
> I mean this as no disrespect, but I legit thought Rukia was 17.
> 
> 
> ...


I remember Rukia said he was late 30s a few months back.

I remember when Flow would just randomly start shit with me cause of my sets and then I'd go full homophobe mode on him. Good times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> white weebs are the thirstiest ones tho.



Thirstier than black or brown weebs?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

But man I miss Flow posting in here. He's a good dude.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember Rukia said he was late 30s a few months back.
> 
> I remember when Flow would just randomly start shit with me cause of my sets and then I'd go full homophobe mode on him. Good times.



He negged me for an Eminem set once.
All I could do was smile. 



[S-A-F] said:


> But man I miss Flow posting in here. He's a good dude.



I talk to him every now and again and the dude legitimately has better stuff to do, so I wouldn't urge him to return.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Thirstier than black or brown weebs?


The ones I've seen yes. I know this white dude who constantly tries to get with camgirls and ends up paying out the ass to be with them. 
I know like 4-5 white weebs who are almost always in thirst mode. They've got even me beat!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But man I miss Flow posting in here. He's a good dude.



Flow is cool. Too bad he was just in it for Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They've got even me beat!!!!



Jesus.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

They're maniacs I tell you!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow during the show there will be a hour break for prayer.
> 
> lmfao


You heathens need this.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Flow is cool. Too bad he was just in it for Punk.


I don't blame him. He was watching regularly during a really really trash ass period. 2010-2014.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

>2014


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't blame him. He was watching regularly during a really really trash ass period. 2010-2014.



Guest hosts, Randy v Cena, Santino, Hornswoggle, and a really shit and shittly booked upper midcard.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're kidding.



I taught in Malaysia for a year with the Fulbright program. If we did ever an English camp for kids on a Friday, we would have to break for almost the same time no matter what was going on. We didn't do it by accident once for a two day camp and the whole thing almost derailed from people being angry .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I taught in Malaysia for a year with the Fulbright program. If we did ever an English camp for kids on a Friday, we would have to break for almost the same time no matter what was going on. We didn't do it by accident once for a two day camp and the whole thing almost derailed from people being angry .



Friday for Muslims is like Sunday for Christians. But the Friday prayer is in the afteroon. The show will start at 7pm local. I dunno how y'all did things but it sounds like a lack of organization.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Friday for Muslims is like Sunday for Christians. But the Friday prayer is in the afteroon. The show will start at 7pm local. I dunno how y'all did things but it sounds like a lack of organization.


Lack of organization? WWE? Nah. Couldn't be.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >2014


After the good moments 2014 fucked up hard and went back to the status quo we now know as 2015-present.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> BTW, since we're talking about it, Dave and Bryan also noted that Bayley/Sasha is hands down the worst feud of the year thus far.
> Any disagreements? Because for the life of me I can't think of a shittier or more pointless one.



Honestly, I think they got a writer that worked on Degrassi to come up with what we're seeing in the Bayley/Sasha feud.    I mean damn it fucking teen that one would see on MTV or shit.  


[S-A-F] said:


> Us minorities don't know when to stop watching trash.
> 
> Only white guys I can think of in here are Placid and Rukia who are both long long term fans. Rukia been watching since bruno sammartino days.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Placid is too embarrassingly thirsty to be white.



I thought I told you guys I was Hispanic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2018)

Burst Angel's Sei.  Not a fan of thin packs but when I saw the full box set on sale I had to pick it up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But man I miss Flow posting in here. He's a good dude.



What happened to Flow? I was out of posting here for a very long term (2012-2016). Lost track of what was going on.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

This is fascinating.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Friday for Muslims is like Sunday for Christians. But the Friday prayer is in the afteroon. The show will start at 7pm local. I dunno how y'all did things but it sounds like a lack of organization.



We planned for them to break for prayer but some of our boys stayed behind at one workshop to help clean up. Their teachers, a few of which were notorious are overreacting, flipped shit when that happened. But it was ok. Difficult to deal with at the time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2018)

So supposedly The Saudis paid WWE $30 million for this show. And this is the first show of a 10 year deal. Goddamn.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So supposedly The Saudis paid WWE $30 million for this show. And this is the first show of a 10 year deal. Goddamn.



The 10 year deal thing was already public I think.
I've got no sense of scale when it comes to business dealings. Is 30 million over 10 years a lot?



Raiden said:


> What happened to Flow? I was out of posting here for a very long term (2012-2016). Lost track of what was going on.



I think he just got bored/done with the product and left. Got busy with the army and knew better than to try to keep up with this hot mess. 
He still pops in super occasionally, so message him if inclined.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is fascinating.




how HHH sitting next to Vince but not Shane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The 10 year deal thing was already public I think.
> I've got no sense of scale when it comes to business dealings. Is 30 million over 10 years a lot?



No, this is $30 million for ONE show. So the deal is considerably much larger than that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, this is $30 million for ONE show. So the deal is considerably much larger than that.



....
...Yeah, that's "risk our public image" money, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The 10 year deal thing was already public I think.
> I've got no sense of scale when it comes to business dealings. Is 30 million over 10 years a lot?



It's most likely helping WWE make more money than they ever have before.

You have to think we just had Wrestlemania a couple weekends ago where they made millions.

They made a killing this month.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Maybe we'll get pyro back???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I think he just got bored/done with the product and left. Got busy with the army and knew better than to try to keep up with this hot mess.
> He still pops in super occasionally, so message him if inclined.



Ah makes sense. I only started watching again recently.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> ...Yeah, that's "risk our public image" money, I'm not gonna lie.



All that money went to Bork's contract anyway so...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Maybe we'll get pyro back???



Better yet.. Just use Saudi rockets instead.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, this is $30 million for ONE show. So the deal is considerably much larger than that.


Honestly, 2018 profits are guaranteed to be higher than 2017 due to this one show.

Investors must be ecstatic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Shit if this Brocks last match and his contract ends and if they can get Taker to retire.
This would be an all time high.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All that money went to Bork's contract anyway so...





---

My guess is they're thinking long term. "Like half of the money goes to Bork this year, but over the next 10 years we can actually do something worthwhile with it."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like keep him contracted for another 10 years, for instance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

You guys watching it live?

I have a class the first hour it starts and when I get out I don't want to come in this thread if everyone is posting spoilers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys watching it live?
> 
> I have a class the first hour it starts and when I get out I don't want to come in this thread if everyone is posting spoilers.


Not watching it.

I’m preparing for Backlash!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not watching it.
> 
> I’m preparing for Backlash!



Stop lying!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Card is to fucking fire to not watch imo..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Card is to fucking fire to not watch imo..



That much is true. Crazy thing is, it might be a better show than Mania if you can ignore the sausage fest and the odd non-wrasslin crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2018)

The one hour intermission should become a regular thing guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That much is true. Crazy thing is, it might be a better show than Mania if you can ignore the sausage fest and the odd non-wrasslin crowd.


I think the sausage  fest won't be shown on TV. They got the worst seats.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 26, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That much is true. Crazy thing is, it might be a better show than Mania if you can ignore the sausage fest and the odd non-wrasslin crowd.



Non wrestling crowd will probably help it honestly.

I dunno. I guess I'll try to catch it if work lets me off early enough. Any later than 12 and I probably won't bother.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys watching it live?
> 
> I have a class the first hour it starts and when I get out I don't want to come in this thread if everyone is posting spoilers.



I might.  Depends if I get back from some errands.  Probably will catch the 50 man sausage fest of a Rumble to see how that pans out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

I think I'll also tune in. It looks like a fun show. But I have to also stay for LSAT tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think I'll also tune in. It looks like a fun show. But I have to also stay for LSAT tomorrow.


Damn following in Rukia's footsteps with the whole law thing huh? Good luck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll catch the GRR. Got nothing better to do and today is my last day of Network before it expires so may as well sue it. Will miss a bit because I have to drive to and get the stuff for work but I'll watch the latter half at work too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Full Version out boys. We eating good tonight.

*Spoiler*: _Lyrics in English According to YouTube Commenter_ 




[Verse 1]
I always believed that this day would come
Now I am again myself
Destroying the policy of the empire
It's the definition of what I'm going to get
It's absurd that you question me
It does not matter how the combat ends
The result of my game is the top
A god without anyone in this world 

[Chorus]
Do you understand my strength? (x5) 
Do you understand that I am the best?

[Verse 2]
Wake up, move forward
You are afraid of me
We're going to fix this in one fell swoop, I'm your nightmare
Looking into your eyes I can know what you think
It does not make sense that you try to escape
I will not run away or hide If I am a god, you must be a corpse
If I find you, it's hard to regret 



Them lyrics actually fit his new persona pretty well.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker was mad when he heard Nakamura's new theme.  He was mad because wwe proved that they are smart enough to realize that you don't want fans singing a heel down to the ring.

WWE knows!  They really do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

What if Saudi thinks that AJ Styles is some wizard after they see his match

What if they actually believe taker is a dead man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Nakamura's new theme should just be a guy singing "I hit AJ in the balls" to the tune of Rising Sun.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What if Saudi thinks that AJ Styles is some wizard after they see his match
> 
> What if they actually believe taker is a dead man



I remember when TNA had that wrestling show specifically for India and all the fans legit ran away scared of Abyss and Steiner.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought I told you guys I was Hispanic.


Rukia really is the only white guy here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

>Hits AJ in the dick

Do you understand my strength? 



[S-A-F] said:


> Rukia really is the only white guy here.



And apparently he can buy and sell us all before lunch. This thread is a damn shoot y'all. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember when TNA had that wrestling show specifically for India and all the fans legit ran away scared of Abyss and Steiner.



Abyss played them like a fiddle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

I would run too if Scott Steiner charges towards me like that lmao


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

what wizard got this footage to share with the plebs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

EDIT: You can hear the guy at :26-:28 ask Vince_ I think_, what they're going to do next year. And then Vince says something like I got it. First video.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn following in Rukia's footsteps with the whole law thing huh? Good luck.



lmao i got accepted to schools already but taking it again. will start in august.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Apr 27, 2018)

I have this thing called work,  so I cannot be watching


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If you're living in the middle east, MBC Action is broadcasting the event for free.


I no longer live in saudi arabia. 
Left it last year.
Do you know any other channel that is broadcasting the event?
Might watch the online streams 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is why I didn't wanna go. Don't wanna risk getting beheaded for being the only guy booing the big dawg.


Are you from saudi arabia?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

I was in Qatar when I joined these message boards.

I have a hard time imagining a big wrestling event coming out of that country.

Also having a hard time imagining a hot crowd for the show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn we may have special events in several countries throughout the year now. Didn't see the information about Triple H's "global localization" strategy until this year. WWE is going to make a shitload of money.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was in Qatar when I joined these message boards.
> 
> I have a hard time imagining a big wrestling event coming out of that country.
> 
> Also having a hard time imagining a hot crowd for the show.


Same. 
Never thought I'd see wwe doing an event in a country like saudi arabia. Saudi Arabia is hated even by other muslim countries. 
On the bright side its great seeing saudi arabia going through major changes. Mohammad bin Salman seems to be loved by the saudi youth. 
This  also seems to be a better event than the last one held in 2015.

Last one was for male only fans. This time women will be allowed in the stadiums without segregation though they still need to be accompanied by their male guardian.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> what wizard got this footage to share with the plebs?


Rusev at the big boy table


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

The moment you realise you're working through the whole GRR event.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder if Stephanie McMahon will be able to show there


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2018)

Really hope ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cena does not defeat triple h tonight although he has higher chances of winning as everybody outside the US loves him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder if Stephanie McMahon will be able to show there



Huh...

Yknow I think I'm pulling a 180 on this Saudi thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Women's revolution resorting to being instagram thots this weekend. 



Yahiko said:


> Are you from saudi arabia?



Nope. Bahrain. You should know of it. 



Raiden said:


> Damn we may have special events in several countries throughout the year now. Didn't see the information about Triple H's "global localization" strategy until this year. WWE is going to make a shitload of money.



And expect the booking to compliment these shows as well. 

Vince like: if these nerds wont accept Roman. Other shitholes fucking will.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder if Stephanie McMahon will be able to show there


Nope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Huh...
> 
> Yknow I think I'm pulling a 180 on this Saudi thing.



Steph Hijab fetish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> Really hope ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cena does not defeat triple h tonight although he has higher chances of winning as everybody outside the US loves him.


Cena and HHH both need a win.  All they do is put people over lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena and HHH both need a win.  All they do is put people over lately.



Triple H putting over everyone.  He must have burried the shovel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Booker drunk AF already. Man called AJ Shinsuke


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena needs the win more than HHH tbh.  He's the guy that got buried by the undertaker and dumped by Nikki right now. He needs to change his narrative.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

HEYMAN IS IN SAUDI ARABIA? How much did they pay his Jewish ass for that?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

First fuck up of the day: The free to air channel is currently showing Expendables 3.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

so question is, how will Kofi/New day do the Kofi escape this time around?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HEYMAN IS IN SAUDI ARABIA? How much did they pay his Jewish ass for that?



He's not Iranian,  jews are somewhat ok now in Saudi.  Iranians now the devil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

I see women in the crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shirker was mad when he heard Nakamura's new theme.  He was mad because wwe proved that they are smart enough to realize that you don't want fans singing a heel down to the ring.
> 
> WWE knows!  They really do.



Honestly, WWE making a killer theme doesn't bug me.

I mean sure, most of the music is garbage that needs to be carried by the wrestler, rather than it being noteworthy or good in any way, but that's mostly because WWE primarily uses one group for their themes. And you try making stellar music for everyone when asked to make one, like every day because gimmicks and decisions change so much.

That one's no one's fault. Well... it's WWE's for being cheap, but other than that, it's just an unfortunate fact of life.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And apparently he can buy and sell us all before lunch. This thread is a damn shoot y'all.



Master race indeed.



Gibbs said:


> I have this thing called work,  so I cannot be watching



>Wage cucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Starting off with trips and cena.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh cool, I can do some other stuff then.
I thought the Rumble was gonna be first.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

I like the stage, btw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I like the stage, btw.



Inb4 pyro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

jimmy crowd overload


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Starting off with trips and cena.



gotta get the longest singles match out the way first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Inb4 pyro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

That pop overload. Cena feeling like it's 06 all over again lmao.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena just told female children in Saudi Arabia to have fun. That's not haram.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

WWE has people telling folks to calm down hahaha.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Triple H's beard is Dad Kratos level


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Ahahahaha low blow here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Jesus Christ this Cena overness. 

Roman will be Austin-tier over for just one night tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ahahahaha low blow here:



Do you understand my power?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

The security fucks are ruining the hard camera.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Ah they might be going slow on purpose to keep the crowd calm to start lol.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm just here to look for the wimmenz

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Ah I wish Booker was on commentary. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

>Cross chop

What?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Heard the prayer break has been shortened to 15 minutes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heard the prayer break has been shortened to 15 minutes.



Of course it did.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao Corey Graves with the save for that flop . Much better than Cole's explanation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Spinebuster? That's a powerbomb FFS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Roman gonna be more over than Goldberg on Facebook with Indian little jimmies.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao Cole fuckin up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

AA is just as shit in Oilstan as it is shit in Muricastan


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn HHH timed that kickout to the very last moment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

>AA into slingshot into AA

Why?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Congrats to Cena. Seems to have genuinely enjoyed himself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena so fucking happy not being booed for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn Cena low-key referencing the Nikki shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena breaks up with Nikki, starts winning big matches again. Big match John is back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Man you can tell Cena is actually happy with the crowd's energy. That's awesome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Cena low-key referencing the Nikki shit



Cena low-key shook by the married family section.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Hopefully spanish announce table-san warned arabic announce table-kun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >AA into slingshot into AA
> 
> Why?



Cena doing basic-ass Sub Zero Mortal Kombat I-level combos for maximum damage. 

Freeze -> Uppercut -> Slide kick -> Freeze

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena breaks up with Nikki, starts winning big matches again. Big match John is back.



Nikki was a cancer on Johnny Boy.
I wish I could say I was surprised. 



Raiden said:


> Man you can tell Cena is actually happy with the crowd's energy. That's awesome.



When you're a face, it feels great to be cheered.
No matter how much they'll pretend otherwise, that's just a basic fact of wrestling. It's a basic fact of storytelling in general that good guys are liked. I'm glad he gets to be full on face again, even if it's just a night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> When you're a face, it feels great to be cheered.
> No matter how much they'll pretend otherwise, that's just a basic fact of wrestling. It's a basic fact of storytelling in general that good guys are liked. I'm glad he gets to be full on face again.



Should enjoy while he can before them wild ass "Nikki chants" he's gonna get the next time they in Philly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn they selling Alexander hard lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Don't think I've ever seen a Spanish Fly off the ropes


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should enjoy while he can before them wild ass "Nikki chants" he's gonna get the next time they in Philly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn what a counter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice counter to end it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

That was an awesome opportunity for Cedric.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia mention.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

I’m banned from KSA. Happy to hear that John won that big match


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Bray about to become a 2x Tag Champion


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Fireflies tonight

Did they hand out lights or something?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Inb4 some terrorist group recruits Bray to fight in Syria.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

mfw Saudi Arabia paid $30 million for the wrestling equivalent of a pornstar custom video


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Fireflies tonight
> 
> Did the hand out lights or something?



Saudi Arabia has cell phones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Fireflies tonight
> 
> Did the hand out lights or something?



No. Everyone was just simultaneously trying to call the clergy about the haram shit they seeing right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got in to watch the final moments of the 205 title match.  Nice counter into that back breaker to end the match.

Honestly work on new music for the Hardy/Wyatt team.  That split song is annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Cole been fucking up all day? How is it a rematch when they've never faced each other before?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saudi Arabia has cell phones



THEY DO?!?! 

--------------

All the lights are a pale light blue and emitting the exact same luminosity. Didn't know cell phones did that.



PlacidSanity said:


> Just got in to watch the final moments of the 205 title match.  Nice counter into that back breaker to end the match.
> 
> Honestly work on new music for the Hardy/Wyatt team.  That split song is annoying.



Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

inb4 the Ayatollah declares a jihad against Matt Hardy for his infidel religion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cole been fucking up all day? How is it a rematch when they've never faced each other before?



Cole reading from the Saudi prince's fantasy booking script for his WWE2k18 career mode.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 the Ayatollah declares a jihad against Matt Hardy for his infidel religion



Wrong sect.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Matt Hardy: Delete
Crowd: The Women's revolution

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 the Ayatollah declares a jihad against Matt Hardy for his infidel religion





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong sect.




All Brownies Are The Same

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

This crowd is mic'd like garbage. I refuse to believe they're being this quiet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Honestly, Cesaro needs at least one main single title under his belt.  I don't want to hear this fucking company say they regret not giving him one if he retires late in career.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This crowd is mic'd like garbage. I refuse to believe they're being this quiet.



They were loud during the Cena match. These jobbers just aren't over lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

What the hell is it with commentary and these verbal snafus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Cole with a great question. What do we call Sister Abigail's Kiss now if Bray is free from her?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Man in crowd: Why is this fat imam kissing half naked men tho?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Matt and Bray should just stick with Matt's Castlevania theme.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Well Team Bat Shit Nuts won gold.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrong sect.



They all look the same to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Just woke up.

I Was like damn sabu over there sabu over  there!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

>Pyro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Explosives inside a building in the Middle East

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

PYRO! 



PlacidSanity said:


> What the hell is it with commentary and these verbal snafus.



People online are guessing they're either being super careful or they're understandably* extremely* jetlagged.
I think it's probably a little of both



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Matt and Bray should just stick with Matt's Castlevania theme.



Yeah. If they're not gonna make a new theme, just shut the lights out and play Matt's theme throughout.
This music switching is cringey, lazy and makes it uncomfortably apparent how thrown together they are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Willing to bet anything that Jeff high as fuck from all that good ass Afghan Hashish last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

No More Words is still a better theme


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Explosives inside a building in the Middle East


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Just woke up.
> 
> I Was like damn sabu over there sabu over  there!



Shut up, man


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao no crowd reaction to jinder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow, Jinder a hero to all those people in Canada.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff probably should've went to another camera for that one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Ignant muricans expecting Saudi to cheer for a man from India Canada.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

why do they keep moving front row


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

"Home town hero"  Get the drugs out of commentary's hands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ignant muricans expecting Saudi to cheer for a man from India Canada.



tbf, everyone should boo Canada. 

---------------------

These VIP guys seated facing the hard camera makes this really awkward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Reaction to anything not Cena has been pretty shit so far, as predicted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

The fuck was that botch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

What the fuck was that botch? Bless graves for trying to save it but goddamn


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> These VIP guys seated facing the hard camera makes this really awkward.



Yeah, mentioned it already. It's probably giving Dunn and Doggy Dog nightmares.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

There was another botch that almost occurred.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Sucks when you think about how these guys need to ready to perform on Monday/Tuesday in the US.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

So does this mean the Jinder experiment officially ends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

jeff gonna remain forever over


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Lawler with the old get up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Everyone is extremely awkward and jetlagged.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

And we're bringing you now the people who should really be doing commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

is it prayer time already

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Apparently this is the prayer break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Must resist political shit-flinging.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

jesus christ cena so goat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Don't mention being an Ayatollah Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Everyone is extremely awkward and jetlagged.



They really should've just taped Raw/Smackdown earlier and given these guys a bit of a break.

I mean, even if you're one of those chucklefucks that goes "don't feel bad for them, they're making a ton of money", as a consumer, I don't wanna watch sleepy, tired people bumfuck around the ring and on the mic. It's shitty.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao chris bullshitting with that mojo rawley comment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

The name Mojo coming out of Jericho's mouth.  The day and time we live in.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Jericho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Crowd didn't even pop for The List?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd didn't even pop for The List?


Aren't they praying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

panel facepalming at that segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd didn't even pop for The List?



Guess prayer time is that important.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They really should've just taped Raw/Smackdown earlier and given these guys a bit of a break.
> 
> I mean, even if you're one of those chucklefucks that goes "don't feel bad for them, they're making a ton of money", as a consumer, I don't wanna watch sleepy, tired people bumfuck around the ring and on the mic. It's shitty.



Much worse when you realize most of the payday is going to B0rk.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd didn't even pop for The List?



A lot of them fucked off. I think it's prayer time.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Much worse when you realize most of the payday is going to B0rk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd didn't even pop for The List?


Oh wait I'm stupid. They're at prayer so that segment won't be broadcast and they'll be quiet.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Jerry had sex before the show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Hopefully this isn't a squash as these two teams can and have had top class matches in the past.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

If everyone's off praying, they could've tossed Bayley and Sasha out there for three minutes and no one would've noticed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm, Usos with the offense on the Borderland Brothers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Borderland Brothers with the win and gearbox gets those royalties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Pretty okay match.
Crowd beyond ded though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Nah wtf is actually wrong with Cole tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Pretty okay match.
> Crowd beyond ded though.



Conserving energy for the big dawg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Commentary fucking up even death announcements.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

At least they acknowledged it just now. 

Whole crew is blitz'd as FUCK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Is Cole turning heel again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Finn last match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

MOTN incoming. Wonder if we'll get gay Balor, just Finn or The Demon.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They really should've just taped Raw/Smackdown earlier and given these guys a bit of a break.
> 
> I mean, even if you're one of those chucklefucks that goes "don't feel bad for them, they're making a ton of money", as a consumer, I don't wanna watch sleepy, tired people bumfuck around the ring and on the mic. It's shitty.


And backlash is just a little over a week away. don't envy their schedule at all

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

The crowd is gonna use the swords on the royal rumble trophy to behead Finn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is Cole turning heel again?



>His gimmick is that he does nothing but spout inconsistancies and miscall spots until people start actively attacking him
>Cole Mine returns

I accept this future

-----
"BUUURN IT DOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWN"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Miz needs to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Joe's theme still fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

So Balor coming out as a demon or a queen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

damn crowd fucks with rollins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn crowd fucks with rollins



iirc Saudi started airing WWE shit during when the shield were hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn Miz got the fancy entrance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

miz got some reaction!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> iirc Saudi started airing WWE shit during when the shield were hot.


damn makes sense

crowd gonna love roman then


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

No rainbow shit. Finn gets to live.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Miz gets fucking fireworks. I know somewhere on earth juice just died inside

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn crowd fucks with rollins



Miz too, apparently.

I'm seriously standing by my "poor mic work" thing.
You can hear chants of the wrestlers' memes, so clearly at least half the crowd knows what's going on.

I think that huge gap in the floor between the VIPs and the poor the trash the normal crowd members is playing hell with what the cameras are picking up. The open ceiling probably doesn't help either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Balor Club was bought out


sorry queers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this gonna be the match that wakes the crowd up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No rainbow shit. Finn gets to live.



@Shirker what does doggy dogg have to say about this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Buff Bagwell's finisher now just a regular move.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker



The Saudi Community wins this round


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh so its Ripcord Knee tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Balor getting those crowd reactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The Saudi Community wins this round



But what does Road Dogg have to say about it?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> But what does Road Dogg have to say about it?



"Gays are not conducive to an Arabian product" -A Whole New Dogg

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Remember Joe, it's a ladder match not the King of the Mountain match.  You have to remove the belt, not place it back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Bone cringing

Agreed. There's a lot of that going on tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Balor gonna turn heel and reveal rainbow tights.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

crowd going nuts for a match with finn in it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>The lights

fear


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

This is awesome chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this is awesome chants


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Miz really should win this match, but the Hardy Match pretty much confirms that ain't happenin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Joe won't die.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy fuck that pop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

They started stoning Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Miz really should win this match, but the Hardy Match pretty much confirms that ain't happenin'.


Mr Money in the Bank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

ROLLINS WITH THE HEIST OF THE CENTURY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Seth uses his CIS privilege to jump ahead of Finn even though he had a head start.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm, really enjoyed the match but that finish.   Well good move on Rollins for that steal.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Non-binary gender fluid King Balor loses to the patriarchy once again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

great finish


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm not sure how I felt about that finish.
It was kinda anticlimactic, but it made me laugh so hard I ended up not caring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Hentai is a coach.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

“i felt like i’m flying”


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

The next 4 Horsemen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

That promo


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

3 Saudi rookies and their black friend Naasar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this ali biggest chance to leave 205 and be the leader of a heel faction


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

He cuts a better promo than Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> great finish


Shouldn't the biggest babyface in the match, Mike the Miz have won though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

oh shittttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

what are ya doing WWE?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

LMAO DIVARI??????????????


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That promo



Yeah, this dude got a future if he plays his cards right, damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

WWE gonna get Ariya killed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

This nationalistic crap. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Waving the Iranian flag
Uuhhhh.... *is that... wise*?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Jesus Christ the heat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

No Shawn.. Please stop.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

*OH MY FUCKING GOD*.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

WWE oh noes. Why do you want him dead?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

saudi seth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm, so using the nationalism angle to get the upcoming talent over.   Also didn't TNA start a training camp in Saudi Arabia already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Daivari bros better fuck off asap.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Daivari bros better fuck off asap.


Dudes already on the way back to the airport.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

You can tell they love Monsooury. Allowed to cut the longest promo, attacked Daivari first.
Hope to see him doin' stuff a couple years down the line.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Daivari bros better fuck off asap.



Seriously. 
Like, that was a great angle, but FUCK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shinsuke-sama better win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

saudi seth gonna take burn it down to a whole new level


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Sorry, no speak terrorist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You can tell they love Monsooury. Allowed to cut the longest promo, attacked Daivari first.
> Hope to see him doin' stuff a couple years down the line.
> 
> 
> ...


Mansour seems actually talented. Faisal too. The other two meh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Nut-crusher Naka out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy fuck AJ got that Power Geyser pyro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ with Pyro. SO SO GOOD.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this bout to be lit boyz


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ will win by countering the low blow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

cole talking like dave meltzer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ's in-line views on the gay community with the Saudis make him an ultra face

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Brock interacting with anyone not named Cena, HHH or Taker? Nani?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

[media]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

So the Saudi event is today?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ's in-line views on the gay community with the Saudis make him an ultra face



AJ struggles with this, as he has an internal battle between who he hates more: The gays or the Muslims.



Dean Ambrose said:


> So the Saudi event is today?



Yes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ will defeat chronic ball toucher Nakamura and keep everything halal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ Styles chants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>The Boo/Yay spot

There we fuckin' go!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

So far this is even better than their Mania match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

pretty enjoyable match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Lowblow


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So far this is even better than their Mania match.



Doesn't take much to top a two star match.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Did he just walk. up. slowly. And UPSMASH?!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Enjoyable match but the fuck of that double count out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

lol a double count out finish. Roman confirmed winning tonight.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

So setting up their Backlash match then? Fuck a Double Count out though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoyable match but the fuck of that double count out.



Probably cuz they want Shinsuke over but can't have two title changes tonight. Shinsuke will win the title at Backlash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

"Finishes are not conducive to the Greatest Royal Rumble" - Dōro Inu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

This event kinda long yeah?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This event kinda long yeah?



still got a 50 man rumble match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> AJ struggles with this, as he has an internal battle between who he hates more: The gays or the Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes


Whelp enjoy I guess. Damn afternoon classes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Good match. I know why they did the Double-Countout (so Nakamura can win at Backlash and don't want two main title changes) but still annoying. Bet their Backlash match is a No DQ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp enjoy I guess. Damn afternoon classes


Skip classes. That's what I do.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

RIP Rusev day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

So comes the question can Rusev work with the Undertaker in how much time they are allowed to work with.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

AJ Styles won his first WWE Title with a Low Blow and Nakamura will beat him at Backlash with a Low Blow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp enjoy I guess. Damn afternoon classes



You're... honestly not missing much.
Crowd only just woke up, and the whole night's pretty house show-ish so far.

IC match was pretty solid.
AJ Naka was fine, but it had a nothing finish, so skip it as the real match is happening next Sunday

that's about it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Undertaker literally just gonna do his entrance and then Rusev throws himself in the casket. 

This gonna take twenty minutes.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Rusev day over in Saudi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rusev day over in Saudi


Almost as if the man, or at least his current gimmick is popular and maybe WWE should try pushing him. Just a thought though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

english a rapper low key


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almost as if the man, or at least his current gimmick is popular and maybe WWE should try pushing him. Just a thought though.




the rukias of the world don't want that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

10 fucking years since Taker's last casket match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rusev day over in Saudi



Although judging from the chant they just call it "Day" over there. Which I support tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Sound problems

fear


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh look, the hour long prayer break just started.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

So will this match be longer than Taker's entrance is the question now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh God Taker, that hairline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You're... honestly not missing much.
> Crowd only just woke up, and the whole night's pretty house show-ish so far.
> 
> IC match was pretty solid.
> ...



I didnt remember about this till I saw it on ESPN website


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn Taker with that Corbin-esque hairline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Skip classes. That's what I do.



Can't . Its studying for Finals classes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Fuck that casket more comfortable than my bed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Taker does the eye thing
>Immediately looks exasperated with everyone and everything once the camera stops focusing on his face.

Big mood.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't . Its studying for Finals classes


Skip classes. Its what I do. Fuck finals.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Rusev got more offense in than Cena did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Pretty cool that Taker can still do the old school thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Taker with that Corbin-esque hairline.



In before a story line on Corbin being Taker's bastard son.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Taker is so fucking sick of this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

how this better than the cena and roman matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how this better than the cena and roman matches



Real heel with face/heel booking. I know we shit on him a lot, but Corney has a point with simplified booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how this better than the cena and roman matches



Rusev is a better worker than both 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's probably also that he's WAAAYY healthier than he was with Roman, and the Cena match was more of a segment than anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Really surprised they are giving this match time to develop.   Not that quickie that was the Cena/Taker WM match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Rusev is a better worker than both
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


And Taker in better shape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Taker tombstoned English instead of Rusev cuz Rusev is a bit heavy for Taker's new hip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

English selling that chokeslam and Tombstone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Rusev has been great tonight. Got offense in and he and Taker worked a good match. Actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

English looked like he got fuckin' _spiked_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Rusev Status: Buried Softly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Well hell of a better match by Taker than his WM one.  Again surprised they gave time for this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Stadium pyros for Taker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

I thought Bray stole Taker's pyro summoning powers.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Match was pretty okay.
Basic af, but I don't think it needed to be anything more.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Laz0r and Roman not main eventing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought Bray stole Taker's pyro summoning powers.



Reverted back to Taker after him and Kane had their way with the Wyatts at the SS PPV.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought Bray stole Taker's pyro summoning powers.



He got them back when Bray was thrown in the lake.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Laz0r and Roman not main eventing?



Lesnar winning confirm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Prepare for the pop of the century.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

I swear to god if roman doesn't win...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

>Neither man wants to run away from the other
>No one is expected to interfere
>Cage match

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

If Roman doesn't win, I'm gonna watch Stardom from now on.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lol I left to get some food and eded up out more than an hour.

Casket match was good exposure for Rusev. WWE probably creaming themselves at the reactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Are... Are those boos?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Neither man wants to run away from the other
> >No one is expected to interfere
> >Cage match



Meh, if they want to go all out with a gimmick match, WWE should have brought out that triple decker cage match from Ready to Rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are... Are those boos?



the... FUUUUUUUUCKCK?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

I did not expect this at all.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Neither man wants to run away from the other
> >No one is expected to interfere
> >Cage match


You got it all wrong. this is to protect the tables from another F5

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

At the very least they're mixed.
Crowd'll probably get more into him by the end of the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Crowd might just be tired tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crowd might just be tired tbh.



>Lesnar's theme hit
>Major pop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

did brock just get a bigger pop than roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Girls on twitter on suicide watch if Roman doesn't win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Boos much clearer when Roman got announced.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

brock really a global star


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Skip classes. Its what I do. Fuck finals.


Ugh so tempted. Don't make me turn heel on my professor


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Brock earning that extension money by showing how popular he is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Boos much clearer when Roman got announced.



Vince's last ditch effort


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Roman is probably tired of that shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

4th German already? 

EDIT: F5


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Please no close-ups of bork's teeth


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Roman no sold the effects of 4 Germans and an F5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Really? _*Saudi*_??"



The hate has flowed through the world


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

That powerbomb was the first basic wrestling move of the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That powerbomb was the first basic wrestling move of the match.



Funnier if you realize that long ago the powerbomb wasn't so basic itself.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Wait, what?  Aiden English got put into the casket?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Weak hugging spears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Lesner fears Jeff Swantons than Roman's spears.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

These hctp booked matches every time Lesnar works.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Really? _*Saudi*_??"



Haha I meant suplexed but that also.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> These hctp booked matches every time Lesnar works.



Not enough toprope elbows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

Roman is a fraud. Please let him retire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

WTF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Finishers are now effective as regular chops and slaps.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

holy shitttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! 

---------------

Also, I think Alvarez called this. As good a finish as anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

B0rk just died.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh shit they changed teh ending again lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Fucking technicalities.   This is on Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

>Roman Reigns is a failure.
>Lesnar's contract continues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Wait what? roman's feet hit the floor first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

dude that was nasty as fuck. kudos to bork for this one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Wtf Brock's back was on the cage. He didn't win shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

They pushing this conspiracy angle hard. just let the man win


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> dude that was nasty as fuck. kudos to bork for this one.



His arms broke his fall somewhat, and the cage wall broke his momentum, so it looks worse than it is.
Still, falling flat-back like that can't be fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Girls on twitter mad af that Roman won but didn't win.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh shit they changed teh ending again lmao.



Nah, I'm pretty sure this was always the plan.
Which sucks, cuz it means they straight up don't know what to do with Roman. At least during WM, you could argue that this deal caught them off guard, so the money is was worth fucking up half a PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

They gotta reverse this decision on RAW now. Like when they reversed Rock winning the Royal Rumble and let Big Show win because the fuck up was so obvious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh shit, Bryan over in Saudi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy shit, Bryan out first.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Wait, I kinda wasn't listening. Did they just announced that the winner gets a title match?



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh shit, Bryan over in Saudi.



His chant is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Wtf there's a Rumble belt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Wait, I kinda wasn't listening. Did they just announced that the winner gets a title match?



No an actual Royal Rumble title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Ziggy out to face DB to start off the Greatest Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

daniel bryan really the face of the company

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No an actual Royal Rumble title.



whelp they already revealed the winner. 

It's Kofi Kingston

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Just realized this match gonna be a jobber-fest so they can fill in 50 men.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

The fuck, Sin Cara with successful offense.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Hunico let himself go...



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No an actual Royal Rumble title.



I.... don't know how I feel about that.

They made it a belt... so does that mean that want it to continue as part of the records? Will it get passed around throughout each RR? I supposed it'd solve the WM main event stip they've clearly stopped giving a shit about.

Huh...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Hunico let himself go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No this is just a prop for tonight dude, lel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

These fuckers fighting over the Green Power Ranger belt.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

what if roman is number 50 and wins

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Henry about to feed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No this is just a prop for tonight dude, lel.



*Why have a trophy AND a belt?!* 

I was thinking of all the neat things they could've done with it, too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what if roman is number 50 and wins



then Vince is just throwing a tantrum at this point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Maria's husband got Santino'd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh hey, it's Mike.
They fuck happened to his hair?

EDIT*
annnnd there he goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Miracle Mike in and out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Who?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

henry outta shape af

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Bringing a Sumo to neutralize Henry.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

SCREAMING


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Mark looks confused as hell.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

dafuq just happened?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Saudis thinking Nakamura is back already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Hall of Pain is now the Hall of Pancakes.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Welp Sumo and Henry gone.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Ziggler could sell a fucking leg take down into a rope dangle spot, jesus man, stop doing that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Get in and earn that paycheck Kofi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Kofi running in. So expecting a spot then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose Rumble winner inbound


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn I got kicked out the WWE stream for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

That Green Belt looks better than the Universal Championship.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> @Dean Ambrose Rumble winner inbound


nooooooooooooooooo 

Why do  you hate me?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Wot?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

It's Kofi teim my dudes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh look, Hornswaggle is back.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh hey, The Little Bastard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

will the winner get to score 26 virgins?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Go away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

The midget is getting offense in.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Am I the only one at work right now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

HORNSWOGGLE OVER AF


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Ok just been checking results but I assure you guys my comment earlier this week about Vince calling an audible for Roman to spear Brock through cage when too many people bood Roman was a joke.  Wasn't some inside spoiler.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

people in the audience think hornswoggle is a demon.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Am I the only one at work right now?



>Wage cuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

_I fucking forgot about Primo and Epico_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Dem botches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> HORNSWOGGLE OVER AF



His pop was bigger than Roman's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this the funny rumble


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Hornswaggle has to get a run as 205 Live champ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Out comes Woods. Hide your women Saudi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Woods out.   So two thirds of New Day out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hornswaggle has to get a run as 205 Live champ.



Has feuded with the GM of 205 Live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lol haram.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Bo out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Angle is such a shitty GM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao bye Bo Dallas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Ziggy out by Angle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Perry Saturn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

kurt eliminating his own men


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Kurt thinks this is TNA's reverse rumble so he thinks he's helping guys by tossing them out.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Oldust out.   Wait he's been allowed into the country.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Angle is such a shitty GM.


I agree.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Am I the only one at work right now?



Still got 1 hour 50 minutes where I'm working .  Also shouldn't you be in school


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oldust out.   Wait he's been allowed into the country.


probably snuck in you mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao Elias  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy shit, Elias takes out three guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lol, Elias


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

the fuck is going on in the first row of the hard camera? ffs


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Kurt and DB! Shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Elias taking people out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

imagine if this was just a 30 man rumble and these are the names that are in the match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Braun is gonna come in and eliminate like ten dudes by screaming.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Holy shit, when did Tugboat lose weight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

damn saudi paid millions to see tucker knight

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Again, Buff Bagwell's finisher now a regular move.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

The fuck is commentary doing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

The commentators are so... fucking... bored.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

The star power is lacking holy shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

this the worst rumble i ever seen


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, Buff Bagwell's finisher now a regular move.


Prime Buff Bagwell would be a top guy in wrestling today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this the worst rumble i ever seen



Nooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh cool, I guess Rey's doing okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Well Spasms out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Bryan carrying this shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Tryler Breeze coming out in Saudi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

mfw Orlando Jordan is surprise entrance #50 and wins the whole rumble for massive heel heat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Too bad we didn't get to see New Day's dance hahahaha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Titty out.... amazed they are not making him wear a shirt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Big E's chest isn't halal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Well, Rey's dead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

That pop for Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That pop for Orton.



Yeah I'm surprised by how much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

legend


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Rey and Randy. What year is it hahahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Babatunde greener than the saudi flag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Taker's bastard son out at last.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh wow Roode's out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

lmaoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

..............


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

commentary team taking the piss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Fucking Titus.   That's it, career done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

LMFAO


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

lmao they roasting Titus' ass. Vince must be laughing his ass off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Fuck they are burying Titus.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Byron does not find this funny for whatever reason. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> commentary team taking the piss.



I've never heard Corey so happy in my life



PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Titus.   That's it, career done.



>Titus had a career
hmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Goddamnit Titus.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

BringStrongMen 


This is where my mind went as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus WORLDSLIIIIDDDDDEEEE


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus needed to hide under the ring like classic Hornswoggle and win the rumble that way tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> people in the audience think hornswoggle is a demon.



poor education system

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

This crowd loves Orton.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Crowd with a thunderous explosion for RKO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

You can't tell me this friend didn't do this on purpose.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This crowd loves Orton.



Is Orton the 2nd most over guy in the building?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

did daniel get eliminated


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

"I'm sure you have."    .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> did daniel get eliminated



Nope. Went out from under the bottom rope.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> did daniel get eliminated



No, rolled under and is just bumfucking around outside. Dunno when he got there though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> did daniel get eliminated



He's chillin under the ring with Titus.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus made it a win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

kulu harami kulu mafi malum


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Proof that Titus planned this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Jesus, Bryan's chest. 
I thought Corey was exaggerating


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh great, Khali out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh shit crowd popped..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Jesus, Bryan's chest.
> I thought Corey was exaggerating



Putting in the work.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Kali blows, but I gotta admit... I forgot how fire his theme was


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

CHOPPIN'
ANNN CHOPPIN'
ANNNDDD CHOPPIN'
AANNNNDDD CHOPPIN'

-Bryan Alvarez


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Goddamnit Titus.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You can't tell me this friend didn't do this on purpose.



that is worse than Kane tripping over the steel steps


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Khali over af everywhere he goes.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Welcome back, Bryan.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Man Daniel looks like shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Sage punches incoming.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

This gif is being spammed to shit in the Taima chat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Welp, Shane-o-mac out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Talent have to sell to this guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane's ego is out of control!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

The sage kicks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Vince gonna be #50

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane's kicks are better than Miz's


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Bryan's gonna need to take another three years off after this match to regrow his chest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Big Cass


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

...Cass is gonna win the GRR for heat isn't he...?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane ded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Zayn is not in?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane, "Eliminate me now pls."


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane got his 47th concussion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Fucking commentary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Shane got his 47th concussion.



...of the night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Jericho wearing the scarf Dean Ambrose gave him


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Lasley just killed Cass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Shane pls stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow, is Cass ok.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Lashley had that, "I fucked up face" on lmao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, is Cass ok.



No Lashley killed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

......."That's on me"
-Daniel Bryan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Fucking Shane.  Dammit quit killing yourself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Cass got that heat I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

_*Cass is gonna win the fucking RR for heat isn't he?! *_


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Cass still alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm, so Strowman wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Braun fucking Strowman.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

"It was exhausting... it was painful... it took every ounce of power inside"

Big mood.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Shane.  Dammit quit killing yourself.


Shane needs to retire from in-ring competition.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia gonna eliminate Braun.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

"It was exhausting and it was painful."

Corey letting us know his true feelings about the GRR.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Your son is on the floor Vince, go check on him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus was the real winner lettuce be honest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Braun not powerslamming the Prince

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

This...

...was not worth gimping half of WM.

As a house show though, it was pretty neat.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

It sounds like a successful event.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

For a glorified house show that was actually fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Still can't believe Titus tried to spear the ring and eliminate everybody at once.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus is done.  Commentary spent a bit of time on that snafu and you pretty much know Vince focus on that with anything Titus does from now on.  Guy should have taken Batista's advice and left when he could.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

No title changes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm if they were making a joke about of it he might be ok. But only because the show didn't have big importance.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

where do they go with roman now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> where do they go with roman now


Choked out by Joe at BackLash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Might not be any plan for him to hold the belt . 

Sales from Brock too good I guess


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2018)

Bryan was MVP but Elias was also great. You know WWE are high in this guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

The most important thing we learned from tonight is that Buff Bagwell would've been a main eventer today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 27, 2018)

Hornswoggle got bigger pop than roman 
Let that sink in

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff using force whisper in the wind is the highlight of the night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> Hornswoggle got bigger pop than roman
> Let that sink in



The fucking state of Roman Reigns.... 
I stopped being mad a long time ago. Now it's just

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Hornswoggle was always the most over person on any show. Not surprised. Future hall of famer.


----------



## teddy (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus suicide diving the ring broke me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Jeff using force whisper in the wind is the highlight of the night.



Jinder got caught by the wind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

greatest botch mania


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> where do they go with roman now



future endeavor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

big cass getting dat fake push


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> where do they go with roman now



Depends, if his feet did hit ground first have him angry and kill everyone demanding his title.   If Vince comes out then have him kill Vince too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> have him angry and kill everyone demanding his title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Depends, if his feet did hit ground first have him angry and kill everyone demanding his title.   If Vince comes out then have him kill Vince too.


Nah hes a sympathetic babyface who needs his own movement

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> big cass getting dat fake push


lashley almost killed him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


>


I'm happy Mr.Bliss won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus for the title. He's the most over guy coming out of this show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Titus for the title. He's the most over guy coming out of this show.


Hornswaggle should beat Alexander at Backlash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Saudis officially censored the Iranian flag angle because it was too controversial.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh it's official.  Triple H did have the longest non rumble match of the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2018)

Jeff using the power of shockwaves to defeat Indian wrestlers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saudis officially censored the Iranian flag angle because it was too controversial.


but they not gonna censor the controversial titus world slide?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saudis officially censored the Iranian flag angle because it was too controversial.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus about to get roasted for that thru 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Bobby Lashley de-push is imminent.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

And they also need more network specials like this.

I didn't watch the show.  But I have been trolling clips on YouTube.  And this show had a really unique fun atmosphere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

So yeah just watched ending to Roman vs Brock.  Brock's feet never touched the floor so how did they give him the win again?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So yeah just watched ending to Roman vs Brock.  Brock's feet never touched the floor so how did they give him the win again?


The decision of the referee is final.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus Brand steals the show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

I said no new champions.  I was wrong.  We have new Raw tag team champions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

wtf

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Regarding Sami Zayn not being on today's show, WWE said: "WWE is committed to embracing individuals from all backgrounds while respecting local customs and cultural differences around the world."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf


Wrestling is fun.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

that sage whisper in the wind! 

botchmania gonna have a field day lmao


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Regarding Sami Zayn not being on today's show, WWE said: "WWE is committed to embracing individuals from all backgrounds while respecting local customs and cultural differences around the world."



Fuck's that mean?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And they also need more network specials like this.
> 
> I didn't watch the show.  But I have been trolling clips on YouTube.  And this show had a really unique fun atmosphere.



you mean smelly atmosphere?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck's that mean?



Sami is a fake muslim


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah, I looked it up. He's Syrian, which I guess is a problem or something

Thank god they ripped this band-aid of an event off. It's was neat I guess, but it's far too fucking dirty. Let's just never speak of it again.

Until the next time they go there, anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> that sage whisper in the wind!
> 
> botchmania gonna have a field day lmao


Did you see Shane punching Kevin Owens?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I looked it up. He's Syrian, which I guess is a problem or something
> 
> Thank god they ripped this band-aid of an event off. It's was neat I guess, but it's far too fucking dirty. Let's just never speak of it again.
> 
> Until the next time they go there, anyway.




Yeah WWE did a heist stealing 250 million.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

I just realized MITB is after backlash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Are you guys willing to admit that WWE is a financial powerhouse?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

When your job is entertainment, I can give a darn about how much money you make.
It's nice to know, but it doesn't concern the consumer.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus O’Neil almost killed himself trying to give you bastards a show.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Seriously now watching the rumble.  Am I imagining the pop Randy got?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously now watching the rumble.  Am I imagining the pop Randy got?


Saudi Arabia loves Randy Orton apparently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Dammit Batista.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2018)

So I'm just now hearing about recent Smackdown where Naomi apparently using her fat ass to seduce one of the bludgeon brother from killing a Uso.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2018)

Also I almost spilled my food when Titus crashed under the apron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Also I almost spilled my food when Titus crashed under the apron.



I feel really bad for the guy this coming Monday.   I mean damn.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2018)

Titus trip vs Taka crash


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> So I'm just now hearing about recent Smackdown where Naomi apparently using her fat ass to seduce one of the bludgeon brother from killing a Uso.



Harper was looking like he was about to grab ones out his pocket.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel really bad for the guy this coming Monday.   I mean damn.


He made it a win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He made it a win.



True.  I mean commentary sounded legit surprised when it happen.   And he's playing it up on his twitter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Cena is such a fraud.  Pretending to love kids.  Smfh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True.  I mean commentary sounded legit surprised when it happen.   And he's playing it up on his twitter.



Honestly, he's handling it better than Kalisto.
I really feel like he should've tried to get "Lucha Things" over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

I like that they fired off about $10k in fireworks during the entrance of the Miz.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Harper was looking like he was about to grab ones out his pocket.


smackdown really is the A show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> smackdown really is the A show.


Well it should be.

It was only okay week one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2018)

Get ready for the Greatest Botchamania!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True.  I mean commentary sounded legit surprised when it happen.   And he's playing it up on his twitter.



Props to Titus.  Many will want to forget it and hide.  Titus is making the most of it and can laugh at himself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

A source told us that Vince McMahon was almost in tears because he was laughing so hard and he made the call for the production team to show the replay several times. In the past, especially if the botch was by a top talent, they would avoid it and move on as if nothing happened but McMahon could not resist this time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Vince has forgotten what Titus did.  So of course he enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Vince hates Titus for that hug incident

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Did Titus kiss his son on the lips after tripping?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

who is this man

bro got them pancake titties

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

PEOPLE THINK BROCK BREAKING CM PUNK STREAK

BITCH IT NOT EVEN THE SAME TITLE

THIS HOW DUMB FANS IS

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Apr 28, 2018)

if Bautista came back to WWE and used the Drax gimmick, he'd be the biggest face in the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

mother fucker don't post spoilers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Wrestlers that run to the ring during a rumble match are stupid asf.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lashley almost killed him



tbf Cass didn't stand up straight. Lashley even went for a second try, but apparently Cass sucks.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saudis officially censored the Iranian flag angle because it was too controversial.



Jesus that whole thing was dumb as fuck, WWE doesn't even realize the proxy war in Syria is basically Iran vs. Saudi, and that shit like that can get you killed. But then Saudi scraps the whole thing, so the Daivari bros risked getting skinned for nothing. Thank God WWE didn't have any Yemeni wreslters.



WhatADrag said:


> Regarding Sami Zayn not being on today's show, WWE said: "WWE is committed to embracing individuals from all backgrounds while respecting local customs and cultural differences around the world."





Shirker said:


> Fuck's that mean?



It means that Zayn has been shitting on everyone involved in the Syria war that's not civilians, which would logically include Saudi. It either means he didn't wanna perform for the saudis that had a hand in fucking up his native home or that the Saudis didn't want him to perform, but considering the Iran angle am going with the former?



PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Batista.



So Titus' new gimmick is a toilet? 



Kuya said:


> if Bautista came back to WWE and used the Drax gimmick, he'd be the biggest face in the company.



Doesn't even need the Drax gimmick tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2018)

Send Big Cass back to NXT. If he's doing this goofy shit with Lashley imagine him botching with Bryan!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who is this man
> 
> bro got them pancake titties



What the fuck happened to Hideo Itami!??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> What the fuck happened to Hideo Itami!??


Respect him!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

> WWE Title Match
> Shinsuke Nakamura vs. AJ Styles (c)
> 
> WWE Intercontinental Title Match
> ...



Good card so far.  It’s like a Summerslam quality card.  Glad PPVs are dual brand now!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And they also need more network specials like this.
> 
> I didn't watch the show.  But I have been trolling clips on YouTube.  And this show had a really unique fun atmosphere.



I was thinking this. It might be nice if they could sub out a few RAWs for special events. It doesn't have to be as big as this, but it's nice to have something that feels different.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2018)

Damn the Pro Wrestling Report is officially dead. Had a lot of former WWE, Impact, WCW Stars on it:


*Spoiler*: __ 




From Dameon Nelson:
Fans,
20 years ago a bright eyed kid looked to revolutionize the wrestling news industry and bring you perspective from a fans point of view. That was when the Pro Wrestling Report was born on Public Access TV.
From there, we have been on ESPN Radio and broadcast television. We have hosted the biggest stars in the industry and hopefully have provided you with quality entertainment along the way.
I have had the privilege of becoming dear, close personal friends with many in the business and I never dreamed that that would become a reality. All the hard work paid off.
But now it’s time to move on.
It is with mixed emotions that I announce the end of the Pro Wrestling Report.
I will be moving to China soon for a new opportunity and I must say that there is honestly nothing more to do with this brand that has become synonymous with pro wrestling. We have earned your respect and worked so hard for it that this is indeed difficult, but it’s time to move on to the next chapter of my life.
There are so many to thank for our success including Gene Okerlund who has been our biggest supporter. Seriously, you don’t know how much he has done to keep me motivated and keep the show going. Thank you Gene.
Al Snow, Kevin Nash, Ken Anderson, Rockstar Spud, Abyss, eC3, Bobby Heenan, King Kong Bundy, SoCal Val, AJ Styles, Robbie E, Billy Gunn, Jim Ross, The Pope (the black one), Road Dogg and Goldust. Just amazing human beings who I am pleased to call friends.
Let’s not forget that I am the honorary 4th member of the Spirit Squad with Kenny, Mikey and Randy....Awesome.
I still remember the day I met Hulk Hogan. I stood there while just having a casual convo with him and thought, damn, this is it. There is no more. I have met the icon. Ring the bell.
David Herro.
My god, I can’t tell you how much I love my best friend and how he has helped me be me. His son Kal is so amazing and I am proud to have watched him grow up over the years. You are an amazing being Kal. You will soon rule the world.
This life has been amazing. It has been surreal.
I want to thank all of you for supporting us and watching us. Our goal was to always have fun and be different and I think we accomplished that.
This is goodbye, but more importantly it is THANK YOU. Thank you for giving me the motivation to continue and be the best in the world what we do.
All of you are amazing. Thank you so much.
Farewell my friends!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


guessing no women allowed again


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

WWE is so fucking rich now!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


All that money for XFL


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2018)

Wonder how the stars are reacting lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guessing no women allowed again


Alexa and Sasha are the only two WWE needs to apologize to.  They were the only top stars barred from appearing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Taking a break from wrestling today.

I'm about to do the studio tour at Universal Studios.  Probably going to check out Avengers later in the day.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



Roster:


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2018)

Can't believe another ppv is next sunday.

Also did anyone even watch Impact's ppv last week?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2018)

we need carmella rubbing her ass in paige's face before every sausage fest ppv from now on. 

You don't know how happy I was when that terrible network commercial came on during the ppv and carmella showed up in her thigh showing dummy looking singlet.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

> "The General Sport Authority would like to apologize to the viewers and attendees of last night's WWE event that took place in Jeddah, over the indecent scene involving women that appeared as an ad before a segment. It would like to confirm it's total disapproval of this, in the shadow of its commitment to eliminate anything that goes against the communities values.
> 
> 
> 
> The authority has made sure to ban showing of any segment that involves women wrestling or any scenes related to it, and stipulated that to the company (WWE). The authority also disapproved any promotional stuff with pictures or videos showing women in an indecent way, and emphasized on commitment of this rule. And it's a commitment that the authority would still commit to forever in all of it's events and programs."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You don't know how happy I was when that terrible network commercial came on during the ppv and carmella showed up in her thigh showing dummy looking singlet.





Rukia said:


> "The General Sport Authority would like to apologize to the viewers and attendees of last night's WWE event that took place in Jeddah, over the indecent scene involving women that appeared as an ad before a segment. It would like to confirm it's total disapproval of this, in the shadow of its commitment to eliminate anything that goes against the communities values.
> 
> 
> 
> The authority has made sure to ban showing of any segment that involves women wrestling or any scenes related to it, and stipulated that to the company (WWE). The authority also disapproved any promotional stuff with pictures or videos showing women in an indecent way, and emphasized on commitment of this rule. And it's a commitment that the authority would still commit to forever in all of it's events and programs."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah, Carmella's singlet is too stupid looking for all viewers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, Carmella's singlet is too stupid looking for all viewers.


I hate Carmella's ring attire.  I want her to go back to her old style.

And I'm sticking to my Backlash prediction.  Nia/Alexa will be better than Carmella/Charlotte.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



Uuuugh....



Rukia said:


> "The General Sport Authority would like to apologize to the viewers and attendees of last night's WWE event that took place in Jeddah, over the indecent scene involving women that appeared as an ad before a segment. It would like to confirm it's total disapproval of this, in the shadow of its commitment to eliminate anything that goes against the communities values.
> 
> 
> 
> The authority has made sure to ban showing of any segment that involves women wrestling or any scenes related to it, and stipulated that to the company (WWE). The authority also disapproved any promotional stuff with pictures or videos showing women in an indecent way, and emphasized on commitment of this rule. And it's a commitment that the authority would still commit to forever in all of it's events and programs."



UUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!



[S-A-F] said:


> You don't know how happy I was when that terrible network commercial came on during the ppv and carmella showed up in her thigh showing dummy looking singlet.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, Carmella's singlet is too stupid looking for all viewers.





Rukia said:


> I hate Carmella's ring attire.  I want her to go back to her old style.
> 
> And I'm sticking to my Backlash prediction.  Nia/Alexa will be better than Carmella/Charlotte.




Okay, so I know how much thirst runs rampant around here, and I always kept my mouth shut, so *god* am I relieved there are others that think her singlet looks retarded. I mean, she's hot and all, but she doesn't really have the body type for it, so it just ends up looking like she forgot half her gear at home and picked up the closest leotard she could find that day. Trashy as all hell.

Still... if her attire and that dumb commercial caused that type of reaction, then both of them are almost worth it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Carmella occasionally looks hot.  But there are women on the roster that are inarguably hotter than her. 

And if the makeup is off.  Or the lighting is off.  Carmella is capable of looking unattractive.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella occasionally looks hot.  But there are women on the roster that are inarguably hotter than her.
> 
> And if the makeup is off.  Or the lighting is off.  Carmella is capable of looking unattractive.



I can see how. She's got kind of a funny looking nose, and she's as thin as a rail, that 2nd one being the main reason why she really shouldn't be wearing skin tight shit. That said, she cleans up nice most the time and she's far from the worst looking girl on the roster. There are 2 chicks who I find _completely_ unattractive even with proper lighting who get thirsted over anyway. No accounting for taste, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2018)

Carmella got that real heat now .


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Would Saudi Arabia apologize if WWE had advertised the goddess?  That's the question.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Carmella looks like one of those bitches in porn vids with a fake stepsister being blackmailed by her black stepbrother plot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

Maybe Saudi apologized for Tyler Breeze before figuring out he was actually a dude and changed their story.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Carmella got that real heat now .



And she didn't even need to be at the venue.
Legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2018)

Titus is gonna slide the world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Titus needs to use a suicide dive as his finisher now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Weeeew



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella looks like one of those bitches in porn vids with a fake stepsister being blackmailed by her black stepbrother plot.


Carmella and her 3 black stepbrothers.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> WHO?
> H
> O
> ?



Dana and Naomi.

Eva and Steph also sometimes, but that has less to do with looks and more to do with how I genuinely don't (or didn't in Eva's case I guess) like either of them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Send Big Cass back to NXT. If he's doing this goofy shit with Lashley imagine him botching with Bryan!!!



So Lashley drops him on his head and it's his fault? lmao damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So Lashley drops him on his head and it's his fault? lmao damn



When you get suplexed you're supposed to jump.
Not saying it's completely his fault (Cass is too tall to try that, so Lass should've given up the first time), but Cass wasn't blameless. Seems like their timing was fucked from what I was watching.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Cass' timing is always fucked. He couldn't even spell Sawft in time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 28, 2018)

They just need to change Lashley's finisher honestly. Its not the first time he's struggled on that suplex, granted while I place like 30% blame on Cass for the botch yesterday. Against bigger guys he defo struggles on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So Lashley drops him on his head and it's his fault? lmao damn


yep blame lashley for everything. smh.

cass a danger to others! he's 2015 rollins!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yep blame lashley for everything. smh.
> 
> cass a danger to others! he's 2015 rollins!!!



Speaking of Rollins, he fucked up Finn's eye with the belt yesterday


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

Lashley's finishers are the spear and the Running powerslam. And he can't use either one because of Roman and Braun. 

They should let him do The Dominator again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> When you get suplexed you're supposed to jump.
> Not saying it's completely his fault (Cass is too tall to try that, so Lass should've given up the first time), but Cass wasn't blameless. Seems like their timing was fucked from what I was watching.


Anyone going to praise Aiden English for making that chokeslam look amazing?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Rollins is really dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)

Hmm, I was wondering who would win this feud. Nutcracker Naka or Joey Ryan and his superhuman cock. 


The Low Blow
vs

The Cockplex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

Naka.
Joey's opponents make the mistake of attacking with just their hands, completely submitting their core strength and center of gravity to him. They are suffering due to their poor ball-busting technique. 



Rukia said:


> Anyone going to praise Aiden English for making that chokeslam look amazing?


English got hopps 



[S-A-F] said:


> It begins!



Dangerous Worker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 28, 2018)

What anime/manga y'all on right now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 28, 2018)

English got destroyed on that Tombstone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?



Full Metal Panic Invisible Victory and DxD for the current time.  Mostly watch series that are from the 90's to early to mid 00's that are in my possession.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?


None.  Nerd.  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?



I've been slacking on my Animoo and Mango.
Last anime I saw was Yuru Camp. Last manga volume I bought was a copy of Delicious Dungeon.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2018)

Titus Brand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?


My hero academia and watching Full Metal Panic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It begins!



to the same guy again


----------



## teddy (Apr 28, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of Rollins, he fucked up Finn's eye with the belt yesterday


That's finn's fault for taking 50 years to climb the ladder

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?


FMP invisible victory, LOGH remake and Megalo Box.

Megalo Box my fix for boxing anime since madhouse wanna take years between ippo seasons.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I've been slacking on my Animoo and Mango.
> Last anime I saw was Yuru Camp. Last manga volume I bought was a copy of Delicious Dungeon.


Same. This is the last week until summer break for me though.

All this extra time, I'm starting to pick back up my anime/manga habits. I picked back up reading Kingdom and the latest One Piece chapter so fucking fire. 

I'm gonna be on it this summer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

I have to lose a shit ton of weight for this wedding. I'm one of the groomsmen in the wedding. There is supposedly going to be at least 300 people attending that wedding. So the plan is to lose 40 pounds in the next 3-4 months.
I'm going to eat clean and only drink on really special occasions.


I'm going uptake myself with hobbies such as: playing retro video games like the Final Fantasy series, read manga, watch anime, read books, and lifting.


Going to be a great summer.


Also, I think I've been here for almost three years now. I feel like I should have you guys added somewhere as back up besides NF. I feel like we're really close group of guys. It would be a shame if we all just stopped posting one day with no other form of contact to have our daily chats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

People keep telling me the latest OP chapter is fire af. Maybe I'll pick it back up again since dressrosa killed my interest in the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> People keep telling me the latest OP chapter is fire af. Maybe I'll pick it back up again since dressrosa killed my interest in the series.


Whole cake Island was kinda dull except for a cool villain named Katakuri


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whole cake Island was kinda dull except for a cool villain named Katakuri


I was planning on skipping whole cake tbh since it didn't look like my type of arc either. Oda need to get it in gear again already, been too many weak arcs post-skip.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was planning on skipping whole cake tbh since it didn't look like my type of arc either. Oda need to get it in gear again already, been too many weak arcs post-skip.



it was kinda same ole, same ole. From Rev arc to Wano to War Arc, it's pretty much high gears soon.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry if this was posted already, but apparently WWE employees are pissed about the ending to Reigns-Lesnar. lol.



WhatADrag said:


> What anime/manga y'all on right now?



Boruto .

And one piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2018)

if they want to do another show in saudi then they need to atleast put the normal fans closer to the show not the vips and also women should be allowed to wrestle in their normal attire


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry if this was posted already, but apparently WWE employees are pissed about the ending to Reigns-Lesnar. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean Vince might actually be reconsidering Roman after all.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Vince might actually be reconsidering Roman after all.



  

Good one.

Next thing, you're going to tell me Dean Ambrose will come back and get a huge push as a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Good one.
> 
> Next thing, you're going to tell me Dean Ambrose will come back and get a huge push as a heel.


Youre right I was being optimistic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was planning on skipping whole cake tbh since it didn't look like my type of arc either. Oda need to get it in gear again already, been too many weak arcs post-skip.


Also the only thing you missed was Luffy getting lip service from Sanjis sister


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2018)

Whole Cake Island is a great arc for anyone who hates Sanji.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whole Cake Island is a great arc for anyone who hates Sanji.


Isn't it supposed to be his arc? LOL seem like Oda hates sanji, he give all the good moments to zolo since the time-skip happened.


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2018)

*Crowd reacting to Carmella ad*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2018)

Saudis even thirstier than this thread

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry if this was posted already, but apparently WWE employees are pissed about the ending to Reigns-Lesnar. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boruto?!

That shit came out and no one talked about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Latest one piece chapter so flames.


Like hornswoggle being in the greatest rumble flames


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Boruto?!
> 
> That shit came out and no one talked about it.



Yeah the popularity is down a lot from shippuden. 70% decrease in sales I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

Well those next generation series after the original show ends rarely do well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

Yahiko said:


> *Crowd reacting to Carmella ad*


Told ya'll all it took is showing one of the women in their ring gear shaking their hips to win over the saudi arabia crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2018)

People orgasmed in the arena.



[S-A-F] said:


> Well those next generation series after the original show ends rarely do well.



Yeah I think they're ok with it honestly too. Reshowing the movie in the anime more than a year after it's original release.

.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah the popularity is down a lot from shippuden. 70% decrease in sales I think.


I read like 2 chapters and thought the shit was gay. A tarnish on narutos legacy.



[S-A-F] said:


> Told ya'll all it took is showing one of the women in their ring gear shaking their hips to win over the saudi arabia crowd.



there is a difference between the wwe fans in the higher seats and the higher ups of the saudi government being pissed. I mean didn't wwe have to apologize?


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2018)

It doesn't look like the crowd got offended by the ad , so i don't understand why saudi arabia felt the need to issue an apology especially at a time like this when they are claiming they are being progressive?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Because they aren't really progressive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yahiko (Apr 29, 2018)

doing an event again in november without women is surely going to pissoff people a lot more than before


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2018)

Bayley's wrestling is actually more offensive than anything she wears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2018)

WCI is the goat cuz it has Big Mom 

I really want to start watching Overlord. Seems like my kinda jam. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saudis even thirstier than this thread



Dude, the country is under a nation-wide chastity belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't see it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry Graves. Vince needs to fund the XFL somehow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't it supposed to be his arc? LOL seem like Oda hates sanji, he give all the good moments to zolo since the time-skip happened.


Sanji got probably two Ws and billions of Ls


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> there is a difference between the wwe fans in the higher seats and the higher ups of the saudi government being pissed. I mean didn't wwe have to apologize?



That was just lip service.

Yeah, most citizens don't care much. It's the conservatives and their shitty gov't that has to be coddled.



Yahiko said:


> It doesn't look like the crowd got offended by the ad , so i don't understand why saudi arabia felt the need to issue an apology especially at a time like this when they are claiming they are being progressive?



The whole progressive shit's propaganda that allows them to pat themselves on the back for doing the bare minimum. They're not interested in moving forward any more than they feel they have to.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2018)

Hardy wants in on that Titus hype.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

Will they show the Titus clip on Monday Night Raw?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Will they show the Titus clip on Monday Night Raw?


Is water wet?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is water wet?


Multiple times?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn them if they don't


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

There better be another "Moment of Bliss" segment this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

No more Bliss, she needs a vacation


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 29, 2018)

I thought it said big cass for a min.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Multiple times?


The answer is no. Water makes things wet but it itself isn't.
Yes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2018)

WE EATING GOOD BOYS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE EATING GOOD BOYS



The greatest American hero returns to the ring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE EATING GOOD BOYS


dammit man, get God of War so I can post up a spoiler set


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit man, get God of War so I can post up a spoiler set


I already have. Just started. The Stranger is a tough SOB.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I already have. Just started. The Stranger is a tough SOB.


indeed he is and one of the best fightos of all time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 29, 2018)

Hassan came back to right the wrongs of the Greatest Royal Rumble

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE EATING GOOD BOYS


What's Muhammad Abdul doing in the Impact Zone?!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2018)

The GOAT heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The greatest American hero returns to the ring.



If he ever returns to wwe hopefully they stick to that gimmick and not turn him into just another "foreigner hates muh murica" blandness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WE EATING GOOD BOYS



I guess he grew tired of being a vice principal and disciplining kids with his camel clutch and decide to go back to his original trade.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If he ever returns to wwe hopefully they stick to that gimmick and not turn him into just another "foreigner hates muh murica" blandness.


They'll have him continue where he left off with undertaker on smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2018)

An anti-media anti-government Muslim arab American with supernatural powers. Book it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hasn't that game like aged really bad? lol



No.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> An anti-media anti-government Muslim arab American with supernatural powers. Book it.


He should come out to Hulks theme song


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He should come out to Hulks theme song



Most people would be like "Why is this Arab looking guy coming out to Hogan's theme."

Also if WWE decides to ignore Roman winning through the rules of Steel Cage match they'll be dumb.  They need to have raw start with him sitting on a chair in the ring taking the show hostage until Vince comes out and reverses decision.  Then use chair to kill anyone Vince/Angle brings down to get the show running.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Ouch. A bunch of people have to take rental cars to get to the show.



Stephanie defends switching to PG. Says they dropped the term "pro wrestling" because people were confused by it. LOL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Most people would be like "Why is this Arab looking guy coming out to Hogan's theme."
> 
> Also if WWE decides to ignore Roman winning through the rules of Steel Cage match they'll be dumb.  They need to have raw start with him sitting on a chair in the ring taking the show hostage until Vince comes out and reverses decision.  Then use chair to kill anyone Vince/Angle brings down to get the show running.


They tried the hostage thing already and it didnt work.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

lol was going through tweets from Meltzer and saw this:


So Vince didn't want to do anything to with this but is managing XFL .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

Vince actually hates fighting sports. He wants more to be known as a promoter than "that guy that does wrasslin".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

I mean to be fair who cared about ufc back then besides mma meathead junkies


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean to be fair who cared about ufc back then besides mma meathead junkies



Who cares about MMA now besides those same meathead junkies?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who cares about MMA now besides those same meathead junkies?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Don't blame Shane for wanting an opportunity to manage Strikeforce. Great potential to do the same multinational strategy that Triple H is trying to do with WWE now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonya is dating Seth's ex. The one with the nazi shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

The ref tweeted that he made the wrong decision in the Roman/Brock cage match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

The feud concludes at Summerslam!!!

.

They are _*DETERMINED*_ to get that pop when he wins.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

They have now resorted to trying to feed on smark's tendency to armchair book by booking him _so poorly_ that fans will start to get annoyed with how badly his character is being butchered, thus getting them to cheer out of spite.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They have now resorted to trying to feed on smark's tendency to armchair book by booking him _so poorly_ that fans will start to get annoyed with how badly his character is being butchered, thus getting them to cheer out of spite.



Yeah and there's no way to stop them either. They're making so much money that they could afford to fuck around with the world title . And Brock is an automatic ticket sell I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah and there's no way to stop them either. They're *making so much money that they could afford to fuck around with the world title* . And Brock is an automatic ticket sell I guess.




Y'know... one day, and I dunno when... main show WWE will be a tv show again rather than a thinly veiled bitcoin miner. That'll be a pretty cool day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

WWE is more meta than than Hayate the Combat Butler season one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Montreal eh?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck you Roman!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

Booker's gone again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

Why did Corey just lie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

*Roman gets boo'd*
"Things are pretty different here in Quebec"


@Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Booker's gone again.


I miss Booker T.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Damn.  Montreal hates Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

lol @ Jinder getting cheers. 



Shirker said:


> Y'know... one day, and I dunno when... main show WWE will be a tv show again rather than a thinly veiled bitcoin miner. That'll be a pretty cool day.



Hopefully lol. Definitely will be more performance pressure if they move to FOX.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Roman can even turn Jinder into a babyface.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

sami pop powerful


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Save us Sami


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

"I caught a very serious case of vertigo."
Okay, that was a good one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#saveussami[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Jinder is Canadian.  Where in Canada is he from?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

Shirker said:


> They have now resorted to trying to feed on smark's tendency to armchair book by booking him _so poorly_ that fans will start to get annoyed with how badly his character is being butchered, thus getting them to cheer out of spite.


I almost admire Vinces stubborn old self at this point


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

KO and Sami saving this segment.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Good crowd so far.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

lmao Jinder  .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I almost admire Vinces stubborn old self at this point



It's pretty endearing, I won't lie. And honestly I'm so apathetic at this point, that I kinda hope it works out, so more power to 'em.



Rukia said:


> Good crowd so far.



WWE are taking good advantage of it too. Sami and Kevin are basically faces for a night.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Kevin Owens wins.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Fans don’t care about Lashley.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

why do they wanna fight roman

and why are these dudes helping roman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmm, just tuned in to see Reigns having to coat tail cheers by having Lashley and Strowman save him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck is Braun helping Roman for? Roman tired to KILL Braun?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Braun could barely lift that Singh brother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm laughing so hard, the crowd doesn't know how to feel about Braun helping Roman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, just tuned in to see Reigns having to coat tail cheers by having Lashley and Strowman save him.


WWE having to try and leech cheers from others to boost Reigns? Shock I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

Raw gonna be shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess new storylines today? lmao they didn't even bother to connect it to the past.

Mess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I guess new storylines today? lmao they didn't even bother to connect it to the past.
> 
> Mess.



"Continuity is not conducive to a good product" - Chien de la Route

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw gonna be shit


Boring main event set up already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck is Braun helping Roman for? Roman tired to KILL Braun?



Because Roman made Braun the biggest baby face in the company.  Strowman just paying back the favor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's pretty endearing, I won't lie. And honestly I'm so apathetic at this point, that I kinda hope it works out, so more power to 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE are taking good advantage of it too. Sami and Kevin are basically faces for a night.


I just think he has to also compromise and just lower the expectations of getting Roman super over. Just have him be eh over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Elias was one of the MVPs of the Rumble. WWE need to get the IC Title on him sooner rather than later. Never thought he'd reach this level of good based on his NXT work but he's truly stepped it up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Elias can really play!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Elias was one of the MVPs of the Rumble. WWE need to get the IC Title on him sooner rather than later. Never thought he'd reach this level of good based on his NXT work but he's truly stepped it up.


He needs to win tonight.  No 50/50 booking.

He’s more valuable than Roode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because Roman made Braun the biggest baby face in the company.  Strowman just paying back the favor.



Plus, Braun almost died, like, 4 times since then. His character probably legit thinks it's not a huge deal. 

"My life has been amazing ever since I beat the hell out of you that one time!!!"
"Uh, yeah.... I think I tried to kill you a little bit after that."
"*That's* what that was?!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Backlash seems really predictable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

Braun helping Roman is a bigger betrayal than Kanye being a Trump supporter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Roode's style is just too methodical for a Face. A slower style like that is a Heel's wrestling style.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank god Elias didn’t lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmm, so they giving Roode some time off then going by the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Roode is a geek.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so they giving Roode some time off then going by the ending.


Hopefully he comes back as the cocky Heel he's meant to be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

Roode is old af.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

That makes Roode look like a bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Meh, giving jobbers promo time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm out. I'll watch SD with you tomorrow boys.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

The Jobbers got their own music.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm out. I'll watch SD with you tomorrow boys.



I feel you. Have other stuff to do atm.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Just going to stick around until I see what they do with Titus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm out. I'll watch SD with you tomorrow boys.



Huh. I guess I'll leave too. The opening segment was cool, but I just realized that I'm not really curious about anything else that's going on tonight.
I should get to bed anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Why are they pushing Roman instead of Rollins?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 30, 2018)

Done with Raw for the night


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are they pushing Roman instead of Rollins?



Because Roman has done nothing wrong and just do what his boss is telling him or are you ok with punishing people for no reason.  Yes putting him out of main event is going "You did nothing wrong but we're goinhg to punish you anyway." 

While we look at rollins and go "Yeah you fuck people up injure them over and over and we'll push you."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Hmm, so Seth going to bat for Roman.   Vince really pulling out the stops for that guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

Seth also dated a Nazi and showed everyone his dick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

The hell, the turn coats kept Miz's entrance music.   Crowd popped for the wrong guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

"I like that butt."
Finn letting his gay AF side show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

The blasphemy coming out of those two mouths.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Axel and Dallas keep politely trying to join up with Rollins and Balor but Balor and Rollins keep declining them but yet the latter two are faces?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

So is that his Heel turn?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Axel and Dallas keep politely trying to join up with Rollins and Balor but Balor and Rollins keep declining them but yet the latter two are faces?


I remember when Titus wanted to join the New Day.  And the New Day just were complete assholes to the guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ouch. A bunch of people have to take rental cars to get to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie defends switching to PG. Says they dropped the term "pro wrestling" because people were confused by it. LOL.


how is the term pro wrestling even confusing?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Why is Sarah Logan dressed like that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Meh, they still with this Degrassi shit with Sasha and Bayley.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

IS THIS SAHSA/BAYLEY SHIT STILL GOING ON?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Lol dopey Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Go home!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

It's a freaking chore trying to watch this match.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Sarah Logan dressed like that?


good thing they got her off smackdown before she could force feed bryan live game meat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

This match is boring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This match is boring.


This RAW is boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Match was a mess due to ref incompetence.  Should have ended a hell of a lot earlier when Logan attempted to attack Banks outside in front of the ref.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)

Ruby Riott is like what happened when a mad scientist tried to clone Paige and his equipment malfunctioned.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

These Alexa promos are hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ruby Riott is like what happened when a mad scientist tried to clone Paige and his equipment malfunctioned.


holy shit!  bitch got a beak on her.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Nia steals Chipotle from homeless women. And you are telling me she's a fucking babyface???

Get the fuck outta here!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Corbin needs heat so he's interrupting Titus.   A night of coat tail riding.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck RAW gonna go play CSGO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

The bat shit insanity of this promo really fits those two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

ok im back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This RAW is boring.


Welcome to the F show

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

they should treat lashley on a higher level.

more proof vince racist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2018)

Roman and Braun on same side and it isn't a Raw vs Smackdown thing.  This is all kinds of wrong.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

The boos towards Roman, the cheers towards KO and Sami.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2018)

Super hot crowd tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Super hot crowd tonight


Montreal earned a PPV if I were in charge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

SD gonna be lit tomorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SD gonna be lit tomorrow




with that roster, it's pretty lit almost every week till Raw gets it's shit together


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

I hope Almas is on.  But they will probably wait until after Backlash.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

where the fuck booker at?! get coach outta here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Please let Owens and Zayn win!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> where the fuck booker at?! get coach outta here!


Booker laughing for five minutes after something funny happens is entertaining asf!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

Raw needs Dean and Jason Jordan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw needs Dean and Jason Jordan


Give them the screen time being occupied by Roode and Corbin.  And you have a much better show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Hot crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Look at this, of the three American there only Strowman is over.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Shit they might as well get behind Strowman. He gets the crowd reaction that they want for ROman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

I like that KO took Roman out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia steals Chipotle from homeless women. And you are telling me she's a fucking babyface???
> 
> Get the fuck outta here!



She can’t even wear the goddamn belt!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

why is vince so behind corbin still? he doesn't even have 'da look'. lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is vince so behind corbin still? he doesn't even have 'da look'. lol


I agree.  Vince wouldn't have pushed that hairline 10 years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> She can’t even wear the goddamn belt!


Every story Alexa has about Nia.  Nia is stuffing her face!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Vince is a strange dude. Getting behind Baron when there are a ton of guys who can take and run with that spot.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

McIntyre over Corbin seems like an easy choice for Vince.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every story Alexa has about Nia.  Nia is stuffing her face!



Nia is fatter than the Big Show ffs!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre over Corbin seems like an easy choice for Vince.


Literally everything vince wants Corbin to be. Talented in the ring, with healthy long hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is vince so behind corbin still? he doesn't even have 'da look'. lol



He has dat Taker look.   Probably Mark is looking for a successor to his gimmick and Corbin's hairline makes him the perfect replacement.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

oh now he's trying to be cool.

Chant boring louder .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

i get reminded of high school plays when baron act out his lines


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Corbin keeps this lame shit up, Vince will have no choice but send him to the Hardy compound for repackaging.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Jose should win with a surprise roll up.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> He has dat Taker look.   Probably Mark is looking for a successor to his gimmick and Corbin's hairline makes him the perfect replacement.


Too bad he has the presence of mike knox.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Fuck sakes Titus, just ask for your release.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jose should win with a surprise roll up.


Yes!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Hahaha what the fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yes!


Good call. Corbin a shit so I'd just have him talk shit and job to everyone. Then a few months from now have him released after losing a loser leaves wwe match against axel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Good call. Corbin a shit so I'd just have him talk shit and job to everyone. Then a few months from now have him released after losing a loser leaves wwe match against axel.


I think he is basically the worst on the roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2018)

Baron should go back to SD


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2018)

Whelp that's Titus new Gimick mess up and fall over on purpose to fuck over people.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Did they do this on purpose to repackage Baron again? lol. I think the guy might be better on Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Raw is squashing all of their heels.

Corbin, Jinder, Owens, Zayn get demolished every week.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw is squashing all of their heels.
> 
> Corbin, Jinder, Owens, Zayn get demolished every week.


I guess Elias is probably the most credible heal atm.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Whelp that's Titus new Gimick mess up and fall over on purpose to fuck over people.


Sucks they're making him intentionally fall now. Its not gonna be anywhere near as funny as when it happens accidentally which defeats the point of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw is squashing all of their heels.
> 
> Corbin, Jinder, Owens, Zayn get demolished every week.


raw this decade has never been kind to their heels.

just recalling 2013 heel orton which was a far cry from heel age of orton back in 08-09, cm punk, 2015 rollins and whatever the fuck they were doing with kevin owens last year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Mickie needs a win.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

Nia should stinkface alexa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2018)

Nia comes out, chases Alexa away, then coat tails cheers by raising both Ronda and Nattie's hands.  But before sizing them up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nia comes out, chases Alexa away, then coat tails cheers by raising both Ronda and Nattie's hands.  But before sizing them up.


That was ridiculous.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

why we getting braun and bobby vs ko and sami again


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Not sure if I understand the main event.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2018)

Seth so over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why we getting braun and bobby vs ko and sami again


If Kevin and Sami win due to Braun and Bobby miscommunication.. then it's okay.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

seth dressed like a bootleg DX member instead of wearing the top tier Harlem heat pants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Good main event.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2018)

Man this was a weird RAW. Going to probably need a mid-year shakeup.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Man this was a weird RAW. Going to probably need a mid-year shakeup.


Raw needs to ship Corbin and Roode back to Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2018)

main event was real nice. Didn't pay attention to the rest of the show really.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

I won't judge Raw until next week to be fair.

I already called the last two Raws to be filler.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

Good ride along.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2018)

Murphy deadass going to shoot up WWE HQ if they don't stop this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2018)

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 30, 2018)

jesus

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

They played some ride along commercial during raw where she was feeding braun fries. 

I really do feel sorry for murphy now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2018)

Buddy Murphy deserves to get cucked.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

ded thread.

also so is Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I had to explain this shit to the casuals and then proved to them that Vince is a fucking bitch
> 
> 
> turns out that , they didn't appreciate the knowledge


Were they under the impression vince was a decent human being?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Buddy Murphy deserves to get cucked.


smh soundin like vince over here. ol home wreckin mcmahon.



Rukia said:


> WWE IS SICK!


miz and marsye better watch out!!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2018)

Alexa and Braun look cute together


----------



## teddy (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Murphy deadass going to shoot up WWE HQ if they don't stop this


Only thing murphy shooting up is coke after braun blesses bliss with the monster among cocks


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Six Woman Tag tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Six Woman Tag tonight.


*tag team match playa!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Found a current pic of Blake he took and uploaded on his twitter,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> *tag team match playa!*


Jesus H Christ. This company is cancer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 1, 2018)

so who takes the pin the the backlash tag match?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus H Christ. This company is cancer.


I will give Smackdown a chance tonight.

If I'm not feeling it.  I'm turning it off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will give Smackdown a chance tonight.
> 
> If I'm not feeling it.  I'm turning it off.


I think the rest of the show will be decent. Just wtf are they doing with the Women who aren't in a title feud? Its like WWE writers are incapable of coming up with shit for them to do that's relevant and makes sense if they aren't in the title picture.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Were they under the impression vince was a decent human being?


Yes cause of the charities


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Buddy Murphy deserves to get cucked.


I actually kind of agree with this.

SPEAK UP MURPHY!  lay down the ground rules.  No more pets.  No talking to male wrestlers.  Let her know what's up!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)

Plot twist: Buddy wants to watch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)

I'll tune it for the opening segment and main event I think. Also the last episode of Unsolved, which I've been following. Probably going to be the last of new Biggie and Tupac stuff for a while.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I actually kind of agree with this.
> 
> SPEAK UP MURPHY!  lay down the ground rules.  No more pets.  No talking to male wrestlers.  Let her know what's up!


Damn! The bitch can't have any male friends?!


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn! The bitch can't have any male friends?!



Really, when ya girl look like that, you even keep her away from female friends.

Can't risk Mickie James goin' old school


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn! The bitch can't have any male friends?!


She lost that privilege!


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

LMAO AT WF!

There's a thread about too much French on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2018)

Macho Man had it right. He locked up Elizabeth and protected her from everyone. Then the moment they divorced, she got into drugs and Lex Luger killed her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO AT WF!
> 
> There's a thread about too much French on Raw.



Wrestlin' fans are a trip.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

> If he is happy about Daniel Bryan returning:
> 
> "Am I happy? No. Good for him that he is back. Congratulations. Bravo. The thing is he was the one that said, 'fight for your dreams?' He didn't fight for his dreams when he walked away like a coward on _Talking Smack_ now did he? That's real. Fight for your dreams. His playbook goes something like this: go out there, get sympathy, talk about your wife, cry a little and get your ass kicked."


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If he is happy about Daniel Bryan returning:
> 
> "Am I happy? No. Good for him that he is back. Congratulations. Bravo. The thing is he was the one that said, 'fight for your dreams?' He didn't fight for his dreams when he walked away like a coward on _Talking Smack_ now did he? That's real. Fight for your dreams. His playbook goes something like this: go out there, get sympathy, talk about your wife, cry a little and get your ass kicked."



And to think there are people that actually think this feud is gonna be a step down for Bryan.
You know what's a step down? Fuckin' Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 1, 2018)

Cass is nothing without Enzo


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO AT WF!
> 
> There's a thread about too much French on Raw.



How dare French speaking people speak French in a French speaking part of the world.  Everywhere should be talking Murrican dammit!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Ok, so the AJ/Naka match will be no DQ for the PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Miz working the crowd as he does best.   And Miz taking shot at Raw's standing as of late.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

I see we're getting Kazekage Miz tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Hoping Almas interrupts.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)

lmao this feels almost refreshing to free after RAW yesterday. But idk how the night will go lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Shelton makes a good point


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Miz makes a good point.

What happened to the Viper?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Macho Man had it right. He locked up Elizabeth and protected her from everyone. Then the moment they divorced, she got into drugs and Lex Luger killed her.


LMfao murphy lets her keep pigs for pets. he ain't gonna lock her in a broom closet.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz makes a good point.
> 
> What happened to the Viper?


Brock gave him brain damage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> LMfao murphy lets her keep pigs for pets. he ain't gonna lock her in a broom closet.


He has to do it.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Why does Montreal like WWE so much?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2018)

Cass was fucking nothing even WITH Enzo. Dude couldn't even spell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why does Montreal like WWE so much?


Probably all those really good Canadian WWE guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Benjamin and Miz beating the shit out of Jeff.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)

lmao this is funny but I'd argue that the segment was better than a lot of shit RAW put up yesterday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Miz still mocking DB by using DB's moves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Lol Orton.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

There's the Viper we all know and sometimes love, sometimes, hate, sometimes are apathetic to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Billie Kay


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Well Orton being Orton.  

Meh, really don't care for this women's promo for some reason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Orton being Orton.
> 
> Meh, really don't care for this women's promo for some reason.


Who cares about the promo? Look at Billie. Hell even Peyton looking fine tonight.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Iconic Duo's shitty promos are growing on me.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Who eats the pin in this woman’s match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who eats the pin in this woman’s match?


Becky


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Cesaro corpsing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Fucking Big E.  

Somebody is channeling their inner Shang Tsung.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Happy to see Lana back with Rusev

EDIT*
Never mind, thot trying to break up Rusev Day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

billy lay, paige , dana brooke, lana and mandy rose should all be doing porn instead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Happy to see Lana back with Rusev


well it's mostly cause Vince found a new NTR playtoy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Welp, looks like English will be getting the boot soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Oh hell no they better not split Rusev and English.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well it's mostly cause Vince found a new NTR playtoy



Lana gonna NTR Rusev from English


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

"Something holding Rusev back." It's called creative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Lana gonna NTR Rusev from English








my feelings of both hilarity and crippling sickness are clashing with this statement right now


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)

WWE probably hoped the fans would give up on Rusev by just letting it die out.

Now they about to force it to end.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Cass trying to power through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE probably hoped the fans would give up on Rusev by just letting it die out.
> 
> Now they about to force it to end.



Kinda hoping God does the same to Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Cass telling us what Vince is thinking.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

>Heck

WOAH, WHOA, LANGUAGE. THIS IS PG!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Hmm, last time Cass made fun of a vanilla midget he ended getting shelved for quite some time, lost his girlfriend to Big E, and nobody gave a shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Hornswoggle making them bucks this week


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE probably hoped the fans would give up on Rusev by just letting it die out.
> 
> Now they about to force it to end.


 All because Vince has Rusev on the same level as Christian for guys he finds physically unappealing.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Good casting,  this guy looks a lot like Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

This shit making me chuckle.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Maybe something is wrong with me, but this promo's pretty decent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Something holding Rusev back." It's called creative.


Bitches stealing my material

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2018)

Be careful Cass, that's how you ended up on the disabled list the first time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Watching a 7ft guy beat up a midget is fucking funny. Like how goofy this shit looks. Vince probably getting a boner as we speak.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Asuka is going to snap if she loses again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bitches stealing my material


take it as your mic skills are over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> take it as your mic skills are over


Maybe management will push me soon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka is going to snap if she loses again.


Good. She's a bit too chummy with everyone for my liking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE probably hoped the fans would give up on Rusev by just letting it die out.
> 
> Now they about to force it to end.



>Crowd hands them something that can have long lasting heat for one of their talents
>Tries to kill it when it sticks around too long

meanwhile....

>The Lesnar meme is dying
>The Reigns meme peaked 2 years ago and then again two weeks ago
>still goin'

help me understand....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Maybe management will push me soon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Maybe AJ will finally learn to wear a cup


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Crowd hands them something that can have long lasting heat for one of their talents
> >Tries to kill it when it sticks around too long
> 
> meanwhile....
> ...


Vince actually likes Lesnar and wants to bone Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


>


now we know what it's like to be Rusev


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Crowd hands them something that can have long lasting heat for one of their talents
> >Tries to kill it when it sticks around too long
> 
> meanwhile....
> ...



Yeah Vince just doing whatever the fuck he wants to sadly. Plugged Baron into one of the last segments of RAW just to have him pop shit at the audience.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Inb4 Naka pops out from under the ring below Styles and lowblows him.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

AJ just threatened to kill Naka and spread his pieces about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2018)

Tna chants!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Joe is telling the truth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Joe just threatened to euthanize Roman Reigns.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

Why hasn't AJ wore a cup yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2018)

Love heel naka


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Low Blow from Outta Nowhere


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Naka's body language is honestly the best part of this feud.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

This is it for Nakamura.  He either wins the title or AJ moves on to a fresh opponent.


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2018)

Asuka, slap the stupid put of Becky


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2018)

Sometimes when I see AJ I hear, "THE GAY COMMUNITY?!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sometimes when I see AJ I hear, "THE GAY COMMUNITY?!"


Finn is triggered

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Even when Asuka is telling me that wins and losses don't matter she's great. 

EDIT*
Even when she's forced to make cringey Avengers references, she's great

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Women really can’t cut promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)

Asuka new gimmick is autism

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Loser of Nia/Alexa should be forced to eat 15 cheeseburgers after the match.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka new gimmick is autism



-Japanese
-Is mildly autistic

Conclusion: Asuka is anime.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asuka new gimmick is autism


WE'RE THE AVENGERS!!! *spazs out all over the place*


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Vince got sick of the Japanese being cheered so he decided to turn them heel cause this is 1945 again


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Sheamus: "Oh right... he's a wrestler. Fuck"


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

You stop^


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

ouch


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Fun match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

>Absolution is dead
>It ever truly lived

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Awkward AF


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

If they do a ten woman tag or six woman tag and you don’t make the match.  Yeah.. that’s a bad sign.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Words are back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Tranquilo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)

need almas to be wwe champion.

just have AJ wear it until then


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tranquilo



Vega's master plan to calm everyone the fuck down.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

These fucking entrances are still going on?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

I have an idea on how to save Miz vs DB at SS.


Step one:


have him feud with Almas (helps Almas as a heel  and gets to work with one of the best)

Step two: 

Have him lose to DB at Battleground  ( won't hurt him since he's a young rook who lost to a world champ)

Step three:

Have Miz attack DB at Battleground to set up SS feud some more.


Step 4:

Profit ?????

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> These fucking entrances are still going on?



Effective use of time is not conducive.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Graves is right. Becky needs to regain her focus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I have an idea on how to save Miz vs DB at SS.
> 
> 
> Step one:
> ...


Not bad. Honestly I'd have had Almas go after Orton first (Orton did eliminate him at RR) and go over before winning the US Title from Hardy and having a decent run with the belt but you could have the feud with DBry first then all that.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves is right. Becky needs to regain her focus.


Carmella needs to sit on her face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not bad. Honestly I'd have had Almas go after Orton first (Orton did eliminate him at RR) and go over before winning the US Title from Hardy and having a decent run with the belt but you could have the feud with DBry first then all that.


plus it potentially could help Brie in the sense that she helps DB vs Almas girl who could also draw heat for hitting DB 


I don't like no one with Orton at this point. He's a blackhole of boredom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

This match has actually been decent.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This match has actually been decent.



It really picked up.
I really need Charlotte to stop doing that fucking moonsault though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Good match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It really picked up.
> I really need Charlotte to stop doing that fucking moonsault though.


well it's kinda like telling Sasha to stop wearing wigs to cover her baldness, it can't be done


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 1, 2018)

Carmella needs to stop fucking screaming all the time. Its gotten annoying now.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella needs to stop fucking screaming all the time. Its gotten annoying now.


She’s a heel.

I will be honest.  At times Carmella has strong go away heat with me.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)

I have a good finish in mind for Carmella/Charlotte at Backlash.

Charlotte is about to put Carmella in the figure 8.  But the Iconic Duo interrupts and distracts her.  Carmella recovers.  Charlotte turns around and Carmella kisses her.  A fierce ferocious kiss.  Charlotte is frozen after the kiss and Carmella quickly rolls her up to retain!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2018)

Kane won the primary by less than 20 votes lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

Kane looks scarier in casual clothing lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves is right. Becky needs to regain her focus.



Ruby Riott needs to sit on her face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ruby Riott needs to sit on her face


Beyond scared straight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Kane probably threatened to burn down everyone's home if they didn't vote for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

MY MIND IS TELLING ME NO
BUT MY BODY
MY BODY
IS TELLING ME YES


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

Kane threatened to force them to watch his storylines involving lita if they didn't vote for him.


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2018)

I heard rukia is a lawyer

He’ll be my mentor then since I study law too
As for the GRR it was just a matter of money. They sacrificed their progressiste ideas for the money. And all of it will be used in Cuck lesnar’s Contract


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Whats up with all you geeks with this law shit?


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

rukia ran outta objections and had to retire.


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats up with all you geeks with this law shit?


 law is master race


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kane threatened to force them to watch his storylines involving lita if they didn't vote for him.



Vote for me or you'll be watching my little storyline.  To make sure you know I'm serious I'll be adding Katie Vick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

Kane should come out with a steel chair and attack Strowman if he loses the election.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kane should come out with a steel chair and attack Strowman if he loses the election.


.......
you shouldn't be a booker 
that's for sure


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

pat pat said:


> .......
> you shouldn't be a booker
> that's for sure


Well rukia would probably job out every non-white american on the roster if it were up to him. 

ya know considering he's the hybrid of kevin dunn and vince mcmahon.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

The Kane/Strowman feud was inconclusive guys.  WWE owes it to us to finish it.

Who is the superior monster?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

Dat thiccness!! Hngggg!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

new wrestler

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella needs to stop fucking screaming all the time. Its gotten annoying now.





Rukia said:


> She’s a heel.
> 
> I will be honest.  At times Carmella has strong go away heat with me.



Reminds me of Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kane threatened to force them to watch his storylines involving lita if they didn't vote for him.


Katie vick.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> new wrestler



But is Thanos stronger than Triple Hs power of burying?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> new wrestler



Triple H has the Infinity Shovel. Thanos doesn't stand a chance


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

Shit! I wanna cuck murphy now too.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Katie vick.


katie vick is like 3 weeks of trash while the lita/kane storyline is like a year and half of that.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2018)

i hope Aiden and Rusev stay together and Lana just joins them as a trio

why do WWE not want to push people we wanna cheer like Rusev and Elias, and not turn people heel that we wanna boo like Reigns?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i hope Aiden and Rusev stay together and Lana just joins them as a trio
> 
> why do WWE not want to push people we wanna cheer like Rusev and Elias, and not turn people heel that we wanna boo like Reigns?



because vince is retarded


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

they gonna replace english with lana. they gonna have lana sing and the crowd will turn on rusev day. 

just as planned, vince.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Triple H has the Infinity Shovel. Thanos doesn't stand a chance



Unless Triple H brought Thanos in to balance the WWE. With a guarantee that Vince is one of those who are made of dust.


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2018)

Aj needs no more kids! 
“For those wondering why shinske hit him there. It’s because most Japanese are Otaku virgin whose only relationship is made with 3D or 2D waifu, so seing Aj like this triggered Shinsuke’s inner virginotaku 
And acted out of jealousy.”
IGN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i hope Aiden and Rusev stay together and Lana just joins them as a trio
> 
> why do WWE not want to push people we wanna cheer like Rusev and Elias, and not turn people heel that we wanna boo like Reigns?


Tbf with Elias they are doing the slow build with him. Honestly I see him as the one to eventually beat Rollins for the IC Title. No other mid-card Heel on RAW atm has the credibility to do so.
Rusev and Reigns though? I agree. Wtf Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Roman is the number two merchandise seller behind Cena. It'd be stupid to turn him just because nerds think it's cool to boo him. There's still millions of people out there that are fans. Also, you need to make sure you have someone ready to take his spot. As much as people like Braun, he can't wrestle a main event match over ten minutes without like twenty people carrying him.

And Rusev is the biggest case of a chant being over and not the guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the number two merchandise seller behind Cena. It'd be stupid to turn him just because nerds think it's cool to boo him. There's still millions of people out there that are fans. Also, you need to make sure you have someone ready to take his spot. As much as people like Braun, he can't wrestle a main event match over ten minutes without like twenty people carrying him.
> 
> And Rusev is the biggest case of a chant being over and not the guy.


Well these millions people don’t show up in the events...not even in fucking Saudi. 
And apparently the “marks” prevented him from getting the title more than one time with their boos then...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Per Meltzer - the Saudi Arabian prince who wanted the WWE show (basically the whole reason for this deal in the first place), when originally talking to Vince said the three people he wanted most on the show where "Undertaker, Ultimate Warrior and Yokozuna"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the number two merchandise seller behind Cena. It'd be stupid to turn him just because nerds think it's cool to boo him. There's still millions of people out there that are fans. Also, you need to make sure you have someone ready to take his spot. As much as people like Braun, he can't wrestle a main event match over ten minutes without like twenty people carrying him.
> 
> And Rusev is the biggest case of a chant being over and not the guy.



its sad that rusev is more over than the piece of shit roman who's being pushed down our throats 

feels good that brock loves to cuck the shit out of roman out of championship matches lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> katie vick is like 3 weeks of trash while the lita/kane storyline is like a year and half of that.


But Katie vick was legendary awful trash while Lita and Kane was meh trash


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2018)

Roman gets the most aggressive push, hence why he probably is doing the second best in sales. I think anyone who got the push he gets would do well in selling stuff lol, especially if the company if telling people every week that he's the "guy." I can totally see a kid asking their parents for Roman Reigns stuff if they don't understand how WWE books the show.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Well these millions people don’t show up in the events...not even in fucking Saudi.
> And apparently the “marks” prevented him from getting the title more than one time with their boos then...



Don't worry, that was just the meme answer. The real answer is because WWE have positioned themselves in a state where literally nothing they do matters. A lot of watchers have fucked off, but luckily they've cultivated a large group of people who'll just keep patronizing them no matter what, so all they have to do is raise prices a little and get their names in the news every now and then. That plus their TV deal arguably being the main thing keeping them afloat, makes it so they're never really pressured to adhere to the precarious balancing beam of the product/consumer relationship. Sure some people are being cheered and some people are being boo'd, but it's not an accurate represntation of where the money is, and is essentially worthless.

Our writing/booking doesn't make sense? Who cares, we're the only place you can see AJ Styles vs John Cena vs Undertaker vs Daniel Bryan. That's money in and of itself. People are booing our main guy? Who cares, his merch is making mad bucks cuz of all the booths we've set up. Our PPV was lackluster and a little shitty? Who cares, people will buy the PPVs for name alone. Plus we've got the network, so we really don't have to deliver a good show at all to be honest. People are getting mad as us for being morally repugnant? Who cares we just got 20 million dollars for a house show. They'll get over it. Hell, some of them will defend it. Vince built a widley recognizable brand and now that the hard work is done, their tv show can basically coast while the brand itself expands unimpeded.

Sure McDonalds is probably one of the most mediocre eateries you can go to for a snack... but it's fucking McDonalds.



Raiden said:


> Roman gets the most aggressive push, hence why he probably is doing the second best in sales. I think anyone who got the push he gets would do well in selling stuff lol, especially if the company if telling peopel every week that he's the "guy." I can totally see a kid asking their parents for Roman Reigns stuff if they don't understand how WWE books the show.



I read a comment from some dude that went to a show that said he saw a kid with a Reigns shirt on that was booing him as loudly as everyone else. The "it's just fun to boo him" gag seems to have worked at least a little bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is the number two merchandise seller behind Cena. It'd be stupid to turn him just because nerds think it's cool to boo him. There's still millions of people out there that are fans. Also, you need to make sure you have someone ready to take his spot. As much as people like Braun, he can't wrestle a main event match over ten minutes without like twenty people carrying him.
> 
> And Rusev is the biggest case of a chant being over and not the guy.




correction

roman is the number 2 tied merch seller with AJ.

,meaning its okay to turn roman!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Jason Jordan returns this month too..

RR bout to be fourth merch seller.

Sorry khris


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> correction
> 
> roman is the number 2 tied merch seller with AJ.
> 
> ,meaning its okay to turn roman!!!!!!



They're not on the same show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Another Saudi show in November.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're not on the same show.


Jason Jordan is


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jason Jordan returns this month too..
> 
> RR bout to be fourth merch seller.
> 
> Sorry khris



Kurt's black son will be the one to finally defeat Lesnar.

Ore no Chikara


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

jericho in japan


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2018)

Ouch .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Murphy is moving out.


----------



## Kuya (May 2, 2018)

Alexa gonna tell Murphy she wants to "focus on her career" while in fact she's focused on her body "Getting These Hands"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Alexa didn't get a boob job, she got emergency surgery cause Braun busted those guts.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Per Meltzer - the Saudi Arabian prince who wanted the WWE show (basically the whole reason for this deal in the first place), when originally talking to Vince said the three people he wanted most on the show where "Undertaker, Ultimate Warrior and Yokozuna"


Guess google is blocked over there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

The power of the Warrior is eternal, fool.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2018)

Surprised he also didn't ask for andre.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

You guys watching Cobra Kai?  Hopefully that bitch Daniel is going to finally get his comeuppance.  Only took thirty years!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2018)

alexa's new tits are the size of braun's head


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The power of the Warrior is eternal, fool.



I hope the power of the Warrior doesn't find out about Finn.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

I’m sure Braun told her to get the surgery.


----------



## Bump (May 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m sure Braun told her to get the surgery.



he thinking for all of of

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Braun is a man of action. He will finally get some divas face sitting done around here.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2018)

Braun slutman.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2018)

THANK YOU SO MUCH BRAUN!


----------



## Bump (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2018)

Based Braun


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 2, 2018)

Arigato Braun-sama

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2018)

Shouldn't we be thanking murphy?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2018)

Fuck Murphy


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shouldn't we be thanking murphy?


Why


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

what feud was this from

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what feud was this from



I think Authority vs Bryan with the Brie vs Steph/Nikki side show part of it i believe.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what feud was this from


Brie/Stephanie right?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shouldn't we be thanking murphy?


What the hell did he do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2018)

Jesus fuck you guys stop being turned on by cucking

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus fuck you guys stop being turned on by cucking



why wouldn't you be turned on with Braun cucking everyone in the locker room?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2018)

Dean scared as fuck Braun is going to cuck Renee away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean scared as fuck Braun is going to cuck Renee away.


See what I mean? Thats some beta shit


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See what I mean? Thats some beta shit



Don't worry Dean, this is all a slow build for the Braun vs Xavier woods feud coming at Summerslam.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2018)

Am sure this has already been posted but fuck it. Good shit WWE, you cumstains. Been a while since you murdered a talent and you were getting a bit thirsty weren't you. Fucking idiots. 



WhatADrag said:


> Sorry khris



Nani?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2018)

Would totally vote for Kane 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Per Meltzer - the Saudi Arabian prince who wanted the WWE show (basically the whole reason for this deal in the first place), when originally talking to Vince said the three people he wanted most on the show where "Undertaker, Ultimate Warrior and Yokozuna"



ffs


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani?


It's 2018 and I still mix you and ghost lmao.

Brain fart


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's 2018 and I still mix you and ghost lmao.



This shit is ban-worthy as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Meltzer noted that there were some people within the WWE that although his comments were understandable, he should have made them privately. Finally, people within WWE stated that Graves is “more replaceable than he thinks he is.”
> _
> 
> _
> Graves got some shit for an instagram post lmao.



Good shit....



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Am sure this has already been posted but fuck it. Good shit WWE, you cumstains. Been a while since you murdered a talent and you were getting a bit thirsty weren't you. Fucking idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Nani?



Goooooood shit....


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus fuck you guys stop being turned on by cucking


I like that an episode of Ride Alexa became the WWE story of the week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

Why they lying? They know themselves that Corey is irreplaceable.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This shit is ban-worthy as far as I'm concerned.



Crazy how in 2016 for the entire year I thought your were ghost.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why they lying? They know themselves that Corey is irreplaceable.


Please get rid of Coach.  We want Booker T back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 3, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Am sure this has already been posted but fuck it. Good shit WWE, you cumstains. Been a while since you murdered a talent and you were getting a bit thirsty weren't you. Fucking idiots.


God bless this company


----------



## WhatADrag (May 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Please get rid of Coach.  We want Booker T back.




Word. Coach is trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

I know when to talk a shit break on Sunday.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus fuck you guys stop being turned on by cucking


Not happening. Its literally half of what I fap to.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Please get rid of Coach.  We want Booker T back.



"Get rid of the bucket of piss to make more room for this bucket of shit."


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "Get rid of the bucket of piss to make more room for this bucket of shit."


Shirker.  At least Booker T is funny.  You always wondered what crazy shit Booker T would say next.

Coach just bombs on every show.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2018)

Renee is doing drugs now. she's not as beautiful as she was when she was still new and fresh. all thanks to Dean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

I have a hard time ever imagining Dean Ambrose back on tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like that an episode of Ride Alexa became the WWE story of the week.



Ride Alexa™

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shirker.  At least Booker T is funny.  You always wondered what crazy shit Booker T would say next.



Yeah, I see this explanation all the time and I can't for the life of me ascertain what it is about Booker's concussion-addled mouth salad that's entertaining. If you find the man's distracting ineptitude funny then more power to you, I guess, but I detest him.

At least Coach I can tune out.


I can't believe Triple H is dead. 



Jake CENA said:


> Renee is doing drugs now. she's not as beautiful as she was when she was still new and fresh. all thanks to Dean



Renee alone to sniff up the rest of Dean's cocain while he's out on the prowl searching for more black guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2018)

Ronda Rousey is stupid as fuck.  Alexa and Mickie will fucking end that bitch if she gets in their business again.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Don't worry Dean, this is all a slow build for the Braun vs Xavier woods feud coming at Summerslam.


Yea till Murphy shoots up the place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not happening. Its literally half of what I fap to.


I respect your honesty


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


>


Meltzer looks like a pedo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meltzer looks like a pedo.



He's got funny lookin' upper arms, too. Like, they seem like they're not supposed to be on his body.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Where is the Backlash predictions thread?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2018)

Not doing one.  

next contests will be MITB and Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Are you going to money in the bank this year?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2018)

Nah college, being apart of an upcoming wedding, and etc stacking up on me


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Jericho beat the fuck out of Naito again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah college, being apart of an upcoming wedding, and etc stacking up on me


I will go if the card is good.

Work could play a factor too I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2018)

Renee was easily the cutest most waifuest girl in the company before dating Dean. Deano got the Delrio dick of ruining chicks it seems.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 4, 2018)

Did y'all hear the g1 climax was cancelled. heard it would conflict with omega/okada 4


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2018)

1:19 "OHH LORD"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Big Show needs to come out and interfere in the main event at Backlash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Show needs to come out and interfere in the main event at Backlash.


Shut the fuck up Rukia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

teddy said:


> Did y'all hear the g1 climax was cancelled. heard it would conflict with omega/okada 4


Also heard sales aren't doing too well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Renee was easily the cutest most waifuest girl in the company before dating Dean. Deano got the Delrio dick of ruining chicks it seems.


good, maybe then you cuck fucks can stop hoping to see men lose their girls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2018)

Can't wait until Mickie cucks Braun.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can't wait until Mickie cucks Braun.


By braun walking in on her sitting on alexa's face??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 4, 2018)

SAF is the best booker on this board.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shut the fuck up Rukia


Big Show can walk out and give AJ and Nakamura a double chokeslam.

And we go off the air with the announcers hyping Smackdown!  The Big Show will explain himself Tuesday night!


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Show can walk out and give AJ and Nakamura a double chokeslam.
> 
> And we go off the air with the announcers hyping Smackdown!  The Big Show will explain himself Tuesday night!


Why would you want big show in the title picture? because he's got abs now?!


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why would you want big show in the title picture? because he's got abs now?!


He looks the part.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He looks the part.


yea the part of chasing away anyone from watching the main event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea the part of chasing away anyone from watching the main event.


Why are you humoring him? He isn't even doing top tier trolling at this point.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

This would be a re-packaged Big Show with a new theme and gimmick too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He looks the part.


Rukia more fucking lazy with his trolling than Brock in a match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia more fucking lazy with his trolling than Brock in a match.


He's just happy to be here. Refusing to innovate his gimmick. That's why he never grabbed the brass ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's just happy to be here. Refusing to innovate his gimmick. That's why he never grabbed the brass ring.


Well there is no brass. Its just Khris burying every one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2018)

All things considered, Roman is actually the least worst Shield member.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia more fucking lazy with his trolling than Brock in a match.



So what you're sayinh is we need to extend Rukia's contract at triple the price? 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All things considered, Roman is actually the least worst Shield member.



Okay, I wanna hear this one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I wanna hear this one



Can I do this tomorrow mom?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> All things considered, Roman is actually the least worst Shield member.


he's the most rounded one if you want to go that route but even then you're stretching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Shirker said:


> So what you're sayinh is we need to extend Rukia's contract at triple the price?
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I wanna hear this one



yes exactly, obviously this won't hurt the young up and comers like Bump


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Rollins should win the world title at money in the bank.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why are you humoring him? He isn't even doing top tier trolling at this point.


Trying to see how these kevin dunn guys tick.


----------



## Bump (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Baron Corbin bickering on twitter again.

The guy is an embarrassment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Baron Corbin bickering on twitter again.
> 
> The guy is an embarrassment.



Seriously love how these guys actually answer back to the smarks who shit talk them 

all you're doing is giving them rank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

I hope Braun steals his girlfriend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

YO i'm fucking dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

The most surprising thing to me is that Corbin actually advertises that he's a money in the bank winner!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The most surprising thing to me is that Corbin actually advertises that he's a money in the bank winner!



someone's gonna bring up that he's a failed money in the bank holder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Baron Corbin bickering on twitter again.
> 
> The guy is an embarrassment.



Eh... at least he isn't insulting veterans this time.
I'll chalk this one up to just him trying to get heat.



Dean Ambrose said:


> YO i'm fucking dead



OOF



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can I do this tomorrow mom?



Only if you eat your vegetables.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2018)

Corbin is lucky that he's tall.  But he's just as unlucky that he has that hairline.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2018)

NJPW made the worst booking of all time.

Suzuki theme song being changed got me heated.


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NJPW made the worst booking of all time.
> 
> Suzuki theme song being changed got me heated.


Isn't that only for when suzuki-gun enters as a faction?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 5, 2018)

Technology is pissing me off. 

My phone stopped working this week. I was like oh well that is one less distraction for me when I come home to play some retro video games. My Playstation one and two no longer work. I followed directions on Youtube to fix them but shit still not working.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Technology is pissing me off.
> 
> My phone stopped working this week. I was like oh well that is one less distraction for me when I come home to play some retro video games. My Playstation one and two no longer work. I followed directions on Youtube to fix them but shit still not working.


You can't trust manmade technology. Maybe alienmade but not manmade. Man is too flawed with their ego to make something that can last longer than 2 years before it starts breaking down.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2018)

Prichard trying to defend Booker's fucked up booking in 2003.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2018)

Snoop Dogg roasting Kevin Dunn back in 03 girls gone wild event.


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2018)

i fucking love naito, man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

teddy said:


> i fucking love naito, man


he got attacked by Jericho?


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

@The Juice Man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

who's the girl on the right?


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he got attacked by Jericho?


Yep. they have a match set for the dominion ppv which is looking to have a pretty stacked card

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2018)

I like Jericho.  But ffs.  At least get in shape before you have all these big matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 5, 2018)

Backlash is tomorrow? Completely forgot about it. Got nothing better to do now that I've graduated college so I'll probably watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Backlash is tomorrow? Completely forgot about it. Got nothing better to do now that I've graduated college so I'll probably watch it.


congrats bro 


I still have Finals on Monday and Thursday


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> congrats bro
> 
> 
> I still have Finals on Monday and Thursday


Thanks man. Good luck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Thanks man. Good luck.


Thanks . I might watch some Backlash just to see how they handle Nakamura now


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like Jericho.  But ffs.  At least get in shape before you have all these big matches.


Fuck up! He's Big Jericho now.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2018)

Fat Jericho vs Big Cass in a loser leaves WWE match! 

Please make it happen! Cass is fucking worse than Enzo


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Tune in to see the Greatest Backlash today.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I think i'm expecting AJ to win today. Because Samoa Joe sure seems like the next guy to be the #1 contender.


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think i'm expecting AJ to win today. Because Samoa Joe sure seems like the next guy to be the #1 contender.



Joe as smackdown champion would be good. Even if AJ is my favourite wrestler in WWE right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

My picks:

Riott
Owens and Zayn
Seth Rollins
Nia Jax
Charlotte
Daniel Bryan
AJ Styles
Samoa Joe
Jeff Hardy


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Aww shit i forgot backlash was today


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2018)

It's great that Bryan gets to keep his savage gimmick from Talking Smack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's great that Bryan gets to keep his savage gimmick from Talking Smack.


Probably cause he's gonna lose to Cass .


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2018)

I'm about to see avengers again in 30 minutes so idk if i'll be tuning in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Ill be watching Backlash tonight


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Ill be watching Backlash tonight


You are probably going to come in here asking us for a random ufc stream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are probably going to come in here asking us for a random ufc stream.



Na no MMA tonight

Sadly im only interested in a handful of matches do doubt ill watch the whole show
Samoa Joe vs. Roman Reigns
Daniel Bryan vs. Big Cass
Shinsuke Nakamura vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Na no MMA tonight
> 
> Sadly im only interested in a handful of matches do doubt ill watch the whole show
> Samoa Joe vs. Roman Reigns
> ...



Th.... Those aren't the only matches on the card..?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Th.... Those aren't the only matches on the card..?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> I'm about to see avengers again in 30 minutes so idk if i'll be tuning in


you won't miss much.  

also........I'm not feeling good Teddy


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Huge PPV tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Th.... Those aren't the only matches on the card..?


Braun and Nicholas vs Sami and Kevin.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Huge PPV tonight.





Rukia said:


> Braun and Nicholas vs Sami and Kevin.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Definitely tuning in tonight and hoping for a few surprises.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Definitely tuning in tonight and hoping for a few surprises.



Miz win would be the biggest surprise

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> Miz win would be the biggest surprise



I was thinking they might pull something with Reigns and Joe 
But Reigns probably needs a clean win after those last two L's.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I was thinking they might pull something with Reigns and Joe
> But Reigns probably needs a clean win after those last two L's.


Fuck Reigns. Joe needs this more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Reigns. Joe needs this more.



Yeah just read an article from Ryan Clark saying that Reigns will be the guy for "several years to come." He's a good worker but just not interesting to me .


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I was thinking they might pull something with Reigns and Joe
> But Reigns probably needs a clean win after those last two L's.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Reigns. Joe needs this more.



Yeah Joe needs it more,he needs some momutem heading for SD tilte

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Bobby Lashley is a bum.  Fuck this modern day Ahmed Johnson clone.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah just read an article from Ryan Clark saying that Reigns will be the guy for "several years to come." He's a good worker but just not interesting to me .


Yea because vince has no clue how to use the guy. Article says he's conflicted between giving the title to Roman or Braun. You'd think Braun would be the obvious route but Vince is just way too hung up on Roman. Apparently dude sells the most merch despite the crowd always booing him out the building.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Lashley is a bum.  Fuck this modern day Ahmed Johnson clone.


How can you still pretend you aren't racist after posting this shit??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How can you still pretend you aren't racist after posting this shit??


Rukia's racism aside you do have to ask, what is the point of Lashley? Even WWE haven't hyped his return up as something special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How can you still pretend you aren't racist after posting this shit??


Well here is just an example:

Because I call Big Cass a Test clone.

I'm equal opportunity on this shit.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia's racism aside you do have to ask, what is the point of Lashley? Even WWE haven't hyped his return up as something special.


I'm not sure what they're going to do with Lashley. He's a MMA fighter with a great record so you'd think Vince would be jizzing all over the guy. But oops I forgot Vince don't like that dark skin!!


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia's racism aside you do have to ask, what is the point of Lashley? Even WWE haven't hyped his return up as something special.


Is he getting pushed?

I can't tell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Lol why are WWE trying this ref made the wrong decision nonsense for Reigns v. Lesnar? Reigns dumbass didn't even put both feet on the floor. Dummy left one foot on the apron.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well here is just an example:
> 
> Because I call Big Cass a Test clone.
> 
> I'm equal opportunity on this shit.


I mean Test wasn't half bad though meanwhile Ahmed was the literal shits.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2018)

I'd argue Test was way more talented than Big Cass currently is. So its a compliment to Big Cass. 

Comparing Lashley to Ahmed on the other hand....


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well here is just an example:
> 
> Because I call Big Cass a Test clone.
> 
> I'm equal opportunity on this shit.



I call bullshit on this


Test actually had real talent.


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you won't miss much.
> 
> also........I'm not feeling good Teddy


Bye dean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you won't miss much.
> 
> also........I'm not feeling good Teddy


Hang in there.

Ambrose might be running in during the Reigns/Joe match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I will at least miss Riott v Bayley.  I'm at a bar atm.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Look at that fivehead. Peyton Royce so ugly, her hair is trying to escape her face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Wtf is wrong with bayley's makeup. It looks like she got hit with Homer Simpson's makeup gun set on whore.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

This bayley/sasha feud worst of the year.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Bayley really is dead.  Isn't she?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

I want to put my Jimmy in Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I haven't liked the Iconics at all since their call-up.

I wonder if I just didn't pay attention to their act when they were in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I haven't liked the Iconics at all since their call-up.
> 
> I wonder if I just didn't pay attention to their act when they were in NXT.



I don't understand why people get mad that they lose. I mean they lost a lot during their nxt days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Paige actually looks good for once.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Renee's chest looks worse than Daniel Bryan's chest at the greatest royal rumble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This bayley/sasha feud worst of the year.


Bayley "Worst Feud of the Year" two years running? Wow she sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee's chest looks worse than Daniel Bryan's chest at the greatest royal rumble.



Those drugged induced orgies she participate with her man be wild.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Boooooooo Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't understand why people get mad that they lose. I mean they lost a lot during their nxt days.


They aren't supposed to beat people like Becky, Asuka, or Charlotte either.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

How the wwe been PG a decade but the crowd mostly consist of adults


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Boooooooo Bayley


Awful eye makeup on Bayley tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Ruby that ugly chick that everybody fucks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Liv Morgan getting fat.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Ruby that ugly chick who could suck the soul out your dick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Shinsuke/AJ is no DQ because their last math was a double count-out despite the fact that you can get count-outs in a no DQ match? Why not make it a No Holds Barred Match where there are no count-outs and no DQs?


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea because vince has no clue how to use the guy. Article says he's conflicted between giving the title to Roman or Braun. You'd think Braun would be the obvious route but Vince is just way too hung up on Roman. Apparently dude sells the most merch despite the crowd always booing him out the building.



Yeah man I really don't get it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Ruby Riott's botched like twenty times so far.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Bayley that chick with the nice ass but wack ass face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Ruby Riott even botched rolling out of the ring!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

And this is Nia's next contender?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Booked confirmed for high af.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Bye dean


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Wonder how much the people who make these video packages get paid


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Miz/Rollins will be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Also I love how the crowd NEVER gets the timing of the "Awesome" right on Miz's entrance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Just tuning in, so Miz vs Rollins on now.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Seth got the juice right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Miz needs to ditch the Naruto gear. Been taking Ls since he adopted it. Go back to the black cloak/hoodie.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

lmao interesting choice for a first match. I might have booked this more towards the end lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao interesting choice for a first match. I might have booked this more towards the end lol.


Its the most hype match to get the crowd going if you look at the rest of the card (AJ/Naka goes last obviously). IC Title is usually a good show opener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Seth over as a babyface

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth over as a babyface


WWE booking him right now and he looks back to his best in-ring wise.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

SD Should of got both Rollins and Miz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> SD Should of got both Rollins and Miz


Raw already took a big L. Let it have something.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Here. What I miss?


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Rollins has great gear


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

wtf they going to the uk after this


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Here. What I miss?



*Ruby Riott* over Bayley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Here. What I miss?


Riott beat Bayley on pre-show whanks t Squad shenanigans. Miz/Rollins so far has been good.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Miz outsmarted Rollins right there.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

great heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

in b4 Jason Jordan vs Seth Rollins feud


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Bump said:


> *Ruby Riott* over Bayley





Lord Trollbias said:


> *Riott beat Bayley on pre-show whanks t Squad shenanigans*. Miz/Rollins so far has been good.



........

...well, at least Miz/Rollins is pretty neat from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

great face rollins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> in b4 Jason Jordan vs Seth Rollins feud


It'd be a good feud in all honesty. Shame JJ has lost momentum due to injury.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

seth is wwe mvp so far this year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It'd be a good feud in all honesty. Shame JJ has lost momentum due to injury.


he'll get good go away heat


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Tap!


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

lmao RAW lucky as hell Rollins is there .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Seth tapped.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Miz's ring awareness is top tier


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

THAT was a sequence.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Guys.  Miz is going to win most improved this year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Damn Seth kicked out. Great match so far.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

No!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

yeah as good as this match is, too many kickouts of a finisher is pretty annoying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Miz's finisher is AA tier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

SETH SURVIVED GODDAMN


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Really enjoying this match.  Nice counters by Miz into his finisher but Rollins kicking out of both attempts.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

lmao @ this injury angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

this is fire


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Miz either wins with the next SCF or don't hit it again. 2 finisher kickouts is my threshold in a match.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Damn.  I want to actually see that super skull crushing finale someday.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Good back and forth match. Seth may have won but Miz took him to the brink. Monday Night Rollins lives on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  I want to actually see that super skull crushing finale someday.


Actually Miz hit it at WrestleMania. Balor stopped the pin attempt with the Coup De Grace though.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Incredible match.

I'm torn with the finish. On one hand, the wrong person won imo, on the other, when it comes to babyface booking, that's about as good as it gets. Fought through the injury pain without coming off as too overpowered.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

who knew miz could wrestle like that besides Rukia


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Again, enjoyed this match.  The next match following this one is going to have a hard time matching it.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Loved that the crowd was red hot for that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Incredible match.
> 
> I'm torn with the finish. On one hand, the wrong person won imo, on the other, when it comes to babyface booking, that's about as good as it gets. Fought through the injury pain without coming off as too overpowered.


Raw needed this more than Smackdown .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who knew miz could wrestle like that besides Rukia


Been repping Miz's in ring skills for a while now. Man has stepped up the past 2ish years now though this may have been his best match yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Nia is fat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> who knew miz could wrestle like that besides Rukia



Zen-Aku 



Rukia said:


> Guys.  Miz is going to win most improved this year.



Doubt it. Miz has been pretty damn good in-ring for a year and a half now. Relatively, he's pretty low on the list of improved guys.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw needed this more than Smackdown .



I guess I can't argue too much with that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Incredible match.
> 
> I'm torn with the finish. On one hand, the wrong person won imo, on the other, when it comes to babyface booking, that's about as good as it gets. Fought through the injury pain without coming off as too overpowered.


I'm fine with this because Seth is red hot atm so taking the belt from him would be a bad move IMO. Miz can recover from this (especially if he wins MITB plus his feud with Bryan will be fire).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

So does the Nia experiment end tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

so the heel is using bullying as a weapon? 


well it's not like Vince and WWE don't do this for real


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

oh boy this just got all kinds of loopy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So does the Nia experiment end tonight.


One month and it's over?  That would be stupid


whoever wins a title should get three months minimum to prove if they can be a good champ .


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So does the Nia experiment end tonight.


I doubt it.  Would be nice though.


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

Alexa lawddddd


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Nia sucks though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I doubt it.  Would be nice though.


nah everyone's bored with Alexa.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> oh boy this just got all kinds of loopy.



It's so fucking dumb, but this is one of those things I'll let go since it gets Alexa actual heat and even more impressively, gets Nia _cheered_. It makes me roll my eyes, but I won't bitch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Seth is WWE's mvp right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

So when Nia moves on from Alexa what then for her? Riott Squad? Because WWE can't ride this bullying thing forever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So when Nia moves on from Alexa what then for her? Because WWE can't ride this bullying thing forever.


probably a surprise feud


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So when Nia moves on from Alexa what then for her? Riott Squad? Because WWE can't ride this bullying thing forever.


Riott


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

I won't hate on this match though. Their WM match was surprisingly good so hopefully they follow it up with another decent one.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So when Nia moves on from Alexa what then for her? Riott Squad? Because WWE can't ride this bullying thing forever.



Why not just make her a killing machine like they were doing in the first place?
Works for Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

why this match still on


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Alexa getting a bit of offence in this encounter.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

...they seem lost.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

she fell over like humpy dumpty


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Alexa... just roll back out.....


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

i hope the ground ok after that fall

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Bet you one of Nia's thighs weighs just as much as Bliss does.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Well, no surprise the Twisted Bliss was countered in that way due to Nia's size.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

That match was somethin'.
Not sure what, but somethin'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bet you one of Nia's thighs weighs just as much as Bliss does.


not after her booby job though 



also you guys ignore the fact this match was more of a psychological battle than just a wrestling match. It was fine


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Nia looks bigger every time I see her. Is it intentional?  She is putting on weight because it's good for her character?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not after her booby job though
> 
> 
> 
> also you guys ignore the fact this match was more of a psychological battle than just a wrestling match. It was fine


Maybe in the build up. Didn't see much of that psychological battle in the actual match itself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

So who does Bliss feud with now.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

thank god that over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Fuck is with this post-match interview BS?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Why is Nia preaching.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This promo is making me wince....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who does Bliss feud with now.


Ember?


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who does Bliss feud with now.


No one.  She's going to be a full time valet now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WWE trying to ride this anti-bullying nonsense. FFS Steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Maybe in the build up. Didn't see much of that psychological battle in the actual match itself.


the psychological part was the fact that there was no fucking way Alexa would have won without just specific body part attacking 


also that promo was super cringe


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

wrap this up like a sandwich and get going nia!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

"A bully always gets their ass kicked."
Shit I wish someone had told them boys that memo back in middle school.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE trying to ride this anti-bullying nonsense. FFS Steph.


steph tries to cover up her bullying by pushing this to others


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This whole feud was a B.A. Star commercial. 

Never mind, I'm gonna bitch some more, cuz that's pure bollocks.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Nia is trash on the mic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

REIGNS FOOT WAS ON THE APRON FGS WHY ARE THEY NOT ACKNOWLEDGING THIS?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

oh is it nap time already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Orton coming out with SCSA hand-me-downs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Joe so good on the mic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

It really bothers me that Randy doesn't zip up his hoodie when he comes out.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

I think what I like about Joe's promos is that he doesn't take time out of his promo to be a dick to the interviewer.

I mean... yeah, I know it's supposed to get heat, but it's so antiquated and only really works for certain characters (like a Miz or the Iconic Duo) without coming off as fake. The big tough monster heel's scariness should speak for itself, and his anger should be focused entirely on his opponent, not some random jackoff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Jeff still not coming out to "No More Words"
For shame Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

So comes the question which finisher get's reversed into the other.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Nothing against Jeff or Orton, I love 'em both, but this feud is boring and I can tell there's a fuck finish coming. Gonna go make some dessert.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

how we only have two matches in one hour


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Nothing against Jeff or Orton, I love 'em both, but this feud is boring and I can tell there's a fuck finish coming. Gonna go make some dessert.


There isn't even a feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

To think CM Punk was made a liar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> There isn't even a feud.


there would be if it was legend Killer Randy Orton


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Jeff Hardy isn't the same guy he used to be.  I don't enjoy watching him that much anymore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 
Bruh Freya's VA got me feeling some way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> there would be if it was legend Killer Randy Orton




not even because of that.

we just had the greatest royal rumble last week and there was no time to build towards a feud to have interest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Well there was the counter attempt.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I'm surprised to see Randy just lose straight up like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Hmm, Hardy really no sold that rope DDT to do that ending sequence really quick.   Anyway nice win by Jeff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> Bruh Freya's VA got me feeling some way


she a total bae 

too bad she gotta...............


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Well that was something.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Time to turn Orton heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> not even because of that.
> 
> we just had the greatest royal rumble last week and there was no time to build towards a feud to have interest.



True but I really hope he gets that gimmick one more time cause the dude's just straight up boring now . 

I think he's just happy to be here at this point


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Well Sami and KO doing an interesting toy commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

LOOOOL Jersey salty as fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Elias. So so good. Feel he'll be the one to beat Rollins at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Elias is great.  But WWE is wasting him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Loved Elias playing with the crowd with those boos and cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Loved Elias playing with the crowd with those boos and cheers.


His crowd control is too good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> There isn't even a feud.



good point


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Loooooooool


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Elias trying not to laugh.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

This segment is a clusterfuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

This segment funny AF


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

English out but going from what we saw, creative planning on breaking the pair up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Jesus fuck , booty boys


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Well I'm taking it the one involved in making this skit went with the "throwing shit on the wall and see what sticks" method.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

LMAO now this fucker Jose? Goddamn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

LOOOL THIS SEGMENT !


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm taking it the one involved in making this skit went with the "throwing shit on the wall and see what sticks" method.


Its sticking so far tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

I'm sorry guys but I liked this shit a lot


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Bobby Roode sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Elias gonna commit homicide.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Welp that's one way to get that much talent to collect their paychecks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Like the fact that Rusev too good for their conga shenanigans. Really liked that segment. It was a clusterfuck but a fun clusterfuck.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Segment was a'ight.
For what it was supposed to be, it was paced well.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Big Cass looks invincible standing next to Bryan.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass looks invincible standing next to Bryan.


because hes tall?

man nothing but flab


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Honestly I don't mind this Cass/Bryan feud. The buildup has been very good.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

that segment got the crowd hyped

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Segment was a'ight.
> For what it was supposed to be, it was paced well.


the day that something fun is just a'ight 

have you lost your passion for wrasslin?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> because hes tall?
> 
> man nothing but flab


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

I fear the day when WWE decides to do Big Cass vs Baron Corbin feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the day that something fun is just a'ight
> 
> have you lost your passion for wrasslin?



A little 
The segment ended up working out due to Elias's exasperation, but ultimately, I've never been into that type of humor. Y'know, the joke where a bunch of the jokey jobber guys come out on camera at once and there's a dude that goes "wooooooah, this business, amirite???"


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

and corbin got a trash hairline

feel bad for dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A little
> The segment ended up working out due to Elias's exasperation, but ultimately, I've never been into that type of humor. Y'know, the joke where a bunch of the jokey jobber guys come out on camera at once and there's a dude that goes "wooooooah, this business, amirite???"



usually it's cringy , but I felt this one perfectly nailed the timing and plus all the guys get reactions, so it didn't feel as throwaway as it should have felt


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

>The audience forcing these Enzo chants in without consent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

we want enzo chants


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I'm bored.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Why is Corey so mad at Cass. 
Why is Tom defending him?


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

cass chest gonna hurt the AM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Why is Corey so mad at Cass.
> Why is Tom defending him?


 for touching Carmella


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Cass is in complete control.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Wow.  Big Cass didn't waste any time tapping out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Hmm, well Cuck got some strong offense in but still had to tap to the Yes Lock.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This... was not the best return for Cass. 

Decent match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

whew I thought DB was gonna job to Big Ass


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Match was shorter than I thought but right guy won. It was decent for what its worth.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

**


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cass is in complete control.





Rukia said:


> Wow.  Big Cass didn't waste any time tapping out.



Life hits you fast sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This feud is continuing.... 
And what the fuck is going on with Corey?!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Are they going to play his music even though he lost?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

jesus don't continue this feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Vince wanting to continue the bullshit short vs tall feud 

fuck's sakes man


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Big Cuck seeing Big E when preparing that boot for DB.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Corey...you are Heel.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Well... at least this gets Cass heat, so I guess it's fine... it's just... why not have the dude win then?



Lord Trollbias said:


> Corey...you are Heel.



IS HE?!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well... at least this gets Cass heat, so I guess it's fine... it's just... why not have the dude win then?
> 
> 
> 
> IS HE?!?


because he should never beat daniel


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince wanting to continue the bullshit short vs tall feud
> 
> fuck's sakes man



Well it went well the first time with Cass vs Enzo.  I mean looked how that turned out......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Miz and Daniel Bryan on the post show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lool Carmella match right after Big Cass match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

they saying big cass look like the squirrel from ice age


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> because he should never beat daniel



"We don't wanna beat Bryan"
"We have to put Cass over and get him heat"

WHY DID YOU MAKE THE MATCH?!?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Miz and Bryan on the same talk show


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

they going over the time limit tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they going over the time limit tonight


They always do


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz and Bryan on the same talk show


don't get hype, Cass gonna beat down DB so he won't show up


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't get hype, Cass gonna beat down DB so he won't show up


Then its revealed Miz hired Cass to take out Bryan this whole time. Master plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This match is gonna blow, but current Carmella's entertaining as hell, so I'm actually _kiiinda_ looking forward to this one.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They always do



not for the B ppvs


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

How are they going to have Carmella chickenshit her way to a win tonight? Iconics?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

>Corey remembers he's a heel

Liking Caramel's hairstyle tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Carmella copied Alexa color scheme tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

I feel like Charlotte wins.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like Charlotte wins.


She should tbh.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Carmella... just hit her with the belt. Or at least try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She should tbh.




Yup


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Cameraman is dumb as fuck. 

>Charolotte starts to strut
>They move the camera to Carmella


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

skipping this match don't want to hear Carmella's screeching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Cameraman is dumb as fuck.
> 
> >Charolotte starts to strut
> >They move the camera to Carmella


Kevin Dung strikes again


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

So up til now the champions have retained their belts in this PPV.


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2018)

both probably aren't in my top 10, but who would you rather. Carmella or Charlotte?


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kevin Dung strikes again



Smh that was stupid as hell .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> both probably aren't in my top 10, but who would you rather. Carmella or Charlotte?


Carmella I guess.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

You know whats hard?

coming back home after living at school..... I gotta ignore my fap urges

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> both probably aren't in my top 10, but who would you rather. Carmella or Charlotte?



Carmella looks like she probably takes it in the ass, but Charlotte the sort of bitch you'd do and brag about for years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> both probably aren't in my top 10, but who would you rather. Carmella or Charlotte?


Charlotte only cause Carmella's banshee screeching would destroy my ears


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Smh that was stupid as hell .


That's what happens when you learn how to do camera work on the fly .


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Carmella's fucking awful.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella looks like she probably takes it in the ass, but Charlotte the sort of bitch you'd do and brag about for years.


True.  She could be inducted into the hall of fame ten years from now.  And you would be able to reveal the hook up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

THEY CAN'T EVEN LET AJ MAIN EVENT? FOR FUCK SAKES WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

jesus this match butt get the title off her


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> THEY CAN'T EVEN LET AJ MAIN EVENT? FOR FUCK SAKES WWE


roman not even the best guy on raw and yet he still main eventing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> THEY CAN'T EVEN LET AJ MAIN EVENT? FOR FUCK SAKES WWE



Joe in the main event


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe in the main event




He better win


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I forgot about the code of silence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

What the hell is it with finishers not working tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He better win


Yeah. Even then FGS if the Universal Belt isn't on the card WHY isn't the WWE Title Main Eventing.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella looks like she probably takes it in the ass, but *Charlotte the sort of bitch you'd do and brag about for years*.



Okay far be it for me to rate women but....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Wow, Carmella won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

That's it? What? WHAT!?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Hmms't


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Asuka vs Carmella next I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

thank you. No more Charlotte title matches for a while please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Okay far be it for me to rate women but....



It's a great accomplishment for the notoriety. Like climbing a mountain or saying you shot a lion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Nutcracker Naka not main eventing.   The fuck.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka vs Carmella next I guess.



I'd love to see Asuka kick the shit out of Carmella.

...although again I'm torn. On the one hand it'd make total sense, as Asuka is le scary Japanese woman. On the other... Asuka did a fucking quick-tap against Charlotte and Charlotte just got finished getting manhandled by Carmella for 5 hours. By way of power levels, Carmella should destroy her. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's a great accomplishment for the notoriety. Like climbing a mountain or saying you shot a lion.



I guess you're technically right in that she's a Flair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WAKARU KA ORE NO CHIKARA?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nutcracker Naka not main eventing.   The fuck.


it's about the big dawg and the 'conspiracy' that the WWE doesn't want him as face yet he's main eventing again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> WAKARU KA ORE NO CHIKARA?!?!?


NANI?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Corey: "Sometimes you gotta embrace the darkness to win!"
Byron: "Naka just embraced that dropkick to the face."
C: "...okay that was clever"
B: "Thanks"

Why do people hate Byron?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Corey: "Sometimes you gotta embrace the darkness to win!"
> Byron: "Naka just embraced that dropkick to the face."
> C: "...okay that was clever"
> B: "Thanks"
> ...


cause he's a pushover. He needs to attack Cole and take over  his spot.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Corey: "Sometimes you gotta embrace the darkness to win!"
> Byron: "Naka just embraced that dropkick to the face."
> C: "...okay that was clever"
> B: "Thanks"
> ...


People don’t?

I think everyone likes Byron more than they used to hate Otunga.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause he's a pushover. He needs to attack Cole and take over  his spot.



Eh, that use to be his gimmick, but nowadays he gets a lot more argumentative and there are some times where he's genuinely trying to troll Corey (like when Bayley or New Day come out). They got good chemistry. They're not the greatest, of course, but honestly I don't think anyone's gonna truly be any good with Vince still micromanaging everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Eh, that use to be his gimmick, but nowadays he gets a lot more argumentative and there are some times where he's genuinely trying to troll Corey (like when Bayley or New Day come out). They got good chemistry. They're not the greatest, of course, but honestly I don't think anyone's gonna truly be any good with Vince still micromanaging everything.


people seem to hate on Corey now as well but forget that behind that set piece is a 700 year old man who yells at them for every small mistake or actual play call they do


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

why is the ref talking to them in a no dq match


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2018)

Reigns main eventing again


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Naka: Oh right, this is a no DQ match....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

That's one way to avoid the Kinshasa


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Okay, I know I shouldn't laugh, but... 

Anyway, I hope AJ's okay after that shit, damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Goddamn AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Naka better get creative with the cheap shot to win


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

OH SHIT AJ GOT REVENGE!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Dueling nutcrackers and both get loud pops.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Fellas.... Is this match gay?
I mean, they're touching each other's balls.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Yes chants for both men getting hit in the balls.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fellas.... Is this match gay?
> I mean, they're touching each other's balls.


Its not gay as long as their dicks don't touch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

a nut for a nut


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

weirdest payoff to a match in a while


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This episode of "Ow My Balls" is great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Nutcrackers with kicks for pops again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

There goes their second nut. RIP more kids.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Boooooooooooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

AGAIN? THIS IS WHY YOU HAVE NO HOLDS BARRED

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Now because of the balls references, I'm thinking..


*Spoiler*: __ 



_*"T*_*HE GAY COMMUNITY?!?!"*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

guys the most important match is coming up next, why would Vince waste time on this ?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

"Finishes in a No DQ match is not conducive to the product" -Tama Dogg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

>Last match ended in a double count-out
>Rematch doesn't have a stipulation that excludes count-outs
>Good fucking decision Paige

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

What a stupid fucking finish that only Russo or Thor would have booked.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

jesus christ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

fuck it that was a lulzy ending. Worth it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

So all champions retained tonight then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Low blows get kicked out at two, but suddenly they can keep these guys knocked out for minutes.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This legit heat generating commercial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So all champions retained tonight then.


filler ppv


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

lol WWE about to put out "We are the world" music video.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol WWE about to put out "We are the world" music video.



so fucking cringe


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

At least the Miz looked good guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> At least the Miz looked good guys.



>The Miz is legitimately the highlight of a PPV
This is where we're at, guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Crowd don't even care about Lashley. Way to fuck up his return WWE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Bobby Lashley with the most generic theme music that is suited for a 2005 RAW muscle jobber like Lance Cade or Rob Conway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Owens and Zayn desperately need a big win.


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2018)

I got drunk and forgot about backlash. sorry fellas


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

The show is almost over... why are they introducing the commentators now...?
Did they forget?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Owens and Zayn desperately need a big win.


Only way their getting it is if Lashley attacks Braun to set up a feud between the two...which actually wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >The Miz is legitimately the highlight of a PPV
> This is where we're at, guys.



Wait  for it ..............


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

seth vs miz motn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> I got drunk and forgot about backlash. sorry fellas



Honestly? Other than Seth/Miz, which was amazing, you didn't miss much.
Kinda a filler show, which is a shame because the build for some of the matches was better than it has been for a little while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Ahmed Johnson slamming Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Hmm, so Monster Among Men is teaming with the guy that saved the President's hair.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Corey trying his _fucking best_ to kill the "Wins and Losses don't matter" meme.
It's fruitless, my dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> I got drunk and forgot about backlash. sorry fellas


it's fine bro. You really missed nothing worth noting.


I regret giving this time instead of finals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Lashley's headband makes his baldness really distracting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Why is that Greatest Royal Rumble trophy there.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so fucking cringe



Haha it has Stephanie written all over it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lashley's headband makes his baldness really distracting.


Yeah I gotta be honest when I say I don't like headbands on bald dudes. something about it doesn't look right


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is that Greatest Royal Rumble trophy there.


to remind us that it's prettier than the actual WM Andre The Giant one


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

I love Sami running from Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Didn't we see this match happen already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

teddy said:


> Yeah I gotta be honest when I say I don't like headbands on bald dudes. something about it doesn't look right


looks like a dude wearing a condom


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Wait had a question. Why is Brock the champion if Reigns is only second to Cena in merchandise sales? Is it because Brock is a stronger draw for tickets?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

KO: "...WHAT?!?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

this the same shit we saw the last 3 raws

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wait had a question. Why is Brock the champion if Reigns is only second to Cena in merchandise sales? Is it because Brock is a stronger draw for tickets?


cause WWE x UFC is becoming canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wait had a question. Why is Brock the champion if Reigns is only second to Cena in merchandise sales? Is it because Brock is a stronger draw for tickets?



correction

roman is tied with aj in sales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Why was this match booked.  Was it to eat time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Sami is the legal man though


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Who was legal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Lashley lifted up the 2066 lbs Kevin Owens


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wait had a question. Why is Brock the champion if Reigns is only second to Cena in merchandise sales? Is it because Brock is a stronger draw for tickets?



Basically, yes.
Fucked, innit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Kevin vs Sami again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

From Main Event level feuds against the authority figures on SD to jobbing and being squashed on RAW. Yay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Crowd so disgusted by this booking they give Braun complete silence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

LOOOL SAMI


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

This babyface booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

this a trash ass ppv

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

I mean, yeah, usually Braun murdering someone sends you home happy, but this one just feels so…pointless?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> From Main Event level feuds against the authority figures on SD to jobbing and being squashed on RAW. Yay.


Land of the 'big boys' -Vince Mcmahon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

MONEY IN THE BANK!  Awesome fucking PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Again, why was this match booked in the first place.   Holy shit, there are better ways of wasting time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

yep I was right, DB and Miz are being kept apart for SS


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean, yeah, usually Braun murdering someone sends you home happy, but this one just feels so…pointless?



It's because Kevin didn't deserve it post match. 
Sami kinda did, but by then it was too late.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Bryan and Miz not on the post-show together? BOO


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, why was this match booked in the first place.   Holy shit, there are better ways of wasting time.


Rather have another cheesy segment like earlier than that


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan and Miz not on the post-show together? BOO


told you bro, they want to keep those two apart for the big time PPV.

which is actually smart for once

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Surprising tweet from david herro, a wrestling promoter who knows a lot of talent (VERY good friends with Nash)


he usually sings WWE's high praises.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Reigns just sounds like a fucking whiny bitch. Joe NEEDS to win this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Surprising tweet from david herro, a wrestling promoter who knows a lot of talent (VERY good friends with Nash)
> 
> 
> he usually sings WWE's high praises.


yeah that's weird as fuck now that I think about it


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Y'know, MitB is coming to Chi-town this year, and some time at the beginning of the year I got my new job position that makes me more money and that I'm content with. I was feelin' myself so much I was planning on getting some good-ass, good-ass seats for the event, since I've never been ringside before.

Thank god I'm a procrastinator because... fuck.

You guys hear about their fiscal year btw? Mad, mad, mad profits. And because of the potential new tv deal and our fucking president's tax cuts, it's gonna be gauranteed triple that next year. These people do not need my money.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

here comes the boos


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, MitB is coming to Chi-town this year, and some time at the beginning of the year I got my new job position that makes me more money and I'm content with. I was feelin' myself so much I was planning on getting some good-ass, good-ass seats for the event, since I've never been ringside before.
> 
> That god I'm a procrastinator because... fuck.
> 
> You guys hear about their fiscal year btw? Mad, mad, mad profits. And because of the potential new tv deal and our fucking president's tax cuts, it's gonna be gauranteed triple that next year. These people do not need my money.



Yeah thanks to Saudi's money, plus having some influence in Washington, they good 


Face it guys this company will never have to change


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Tweet about Shinsuke and AJ:


Dean Ambrose said:


> cause WWE x UFC is becoming canon





WhatADrag said:


> correction
> 
> roman is tied with aj in sales





Shirker said:


> Basically, yes.
> Fucked, innit?



Copy. 

This some crazy shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Joe is smart.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

This is just to book Roman as a Superman.  Don’t be fooled guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Joe unleashing all the aggression we feel towards Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

This is the same fucking booking as Joe vs Brock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah thanks to Saudi's money, plus having some influence in Washington, they good
> 
> 
> Face it guys this company will never have to change



As morbid as it sounds, literally the only way this will become a TV show again is if Vince dies.

Part of me wonders if Vince is aware his time's coming and so him and Trips are focusing less on writing and more on expanding and hoarding money for when said time comes. Let's face it, regardless of what happens to the show, stocks are gonna plummet because the stock market is _actually retarded. _It's gonna hurt, bad. Maybe this autopilot shit is a long game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> As morbid as it sounds, literally the only way this will become a TV show again is if Vince dies.
> 
> Part of me wonders if Vince is aware his time's coming and so him and Trips are focusing less on writing and more on expanding and hoarding money for when said time comes. Let's face it, regardless of what happens to the show, stocks are gonna plummet because the stock market is _actually retarded_. Maybe this is autopilot shit is a long game.




well let's hope when Vinny dies, they decide to actually balance between money and good shows.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

damn this one of those wild crowds where the fans cheer the bad guys the WWE warned us about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Joe looks fatter than ever. Holy fuck, he's gotta be over 300.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

"Roman Sucks" "Let's go Roman"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn this one of those wild crowds where the fans cheer the bad guys the WWE warned us about.


we're in Bizarro World

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Those aren't abs...this fool has belly rolls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

CM Punk chants just to tell Vinnie to fuck off


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> damn this one of those wild crowds where the fans cheer the bad guys the WWE warned us about.


This crowd doesn’t mean anything.  This is a smart crowd.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

>Joe literally being an audience surrogate and telling Reigns to go away.
The fuck is this product anymore?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

On Strowman and Lashley.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Crowd disrespecting Joe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe looks fatter than ever. Holy fuck, he's gotta be over 300.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This crowd doesn’t mean anything.  This is a smart crowd.


what do you mean by that


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what do you mean by that


WWE mentality.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


> As morbid as it sounds, literally the only way this will become a TV show again is if Vince dies.
> 
> Part of me wonders if Vince is aware his time's coming and so him and Trips are focusing less on writing and more on expanding and hoarding money for when said time comes. Let's face it, regardless of what happens to the show, stocks are gonna plummet because the stock market is _actually retarded. _It's gonna hurt, bad. Maybe this autopilot shit is a long game.



He might be the only one actually interested in running it the way it is. I think WWE leaked that story about WWE being purchased by either Disney or FOX on purpose. Not sure how else people would know the higher-ups were interested in selling lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Crowd disrespecting Joe.


it's become a tragic story where anyone Roman faces is getting the after effect poison

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

why are all these matches tonight full of sleeper holds like there is a commercial break


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's become a tragic story where anyone Roman faces is getting the after effect poison


Hell even Brock was still getting pops and Suplex City chants until Reigns had to say all that part timer nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

This is boring chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Joe v. Brock >>>


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hell even Brock was still getting pops and Suplex City chants until Reigns had to say all that part timer nonsense.


Right now Roman is toxic.  People are less over after feuding with him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Damn fans chanting, "This is boring." lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why are all these matches tonight full of sleeper holds like there is a commercial break



Phoning it in cuz of all the wacky travel perhaps?
They've been hitting the boys pretty fucking hard for the last 2 weeks and it isn't gonna slow down for at least another 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Whoever the road agent for this PPV is, they need to be fired.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Joe so fat, he's blown the fuck up after three minutes of action and has to do ten chinlocks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Roman going for back to back worst matches of the year

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Coach sounds bored as hell lmao.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Coach sounds bored as hell lmao.


Can you blame him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

this is Randy Orton levels of boring guys

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

>Miz is best match of the night
>A no dq match ended in a no contest
>Naka/AJ was almost another subpar match until AJ decided to almost kill himself
>Two babyfaces do a post match beatdown that kills the crowd
>Chickenshit heel gets all the offense on someone that ended an undefeated streak 3 weeks ago
>Reigns and Joe are boring the shit out of the audience.

The fuck happened...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Roman vs Brock 2
Roman vs Brock 3
Roman vs Joe 3

Roman on a struggle with these trash matches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Meh, this Samoan on Samoan violence is a wet dream come true for Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Crowd is out of fucks

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

When was the last time Roman had a good match


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Joe is going to lose.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When was the last time Roman had a good match


Vs Jason Jordan.  Or the Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

So so over this Super Reigns nonsense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Nothing even wrong with this match tbh.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Okay, crowd is starting to get into it a bit ffs... even if it is just because they want the match to end at least it's something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

everyone knows the Cena schtick is about to come back


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Fucking crowd now cheering you for the pin Roman, they're cheering that this match is over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Fuck this guy. Just fuck him.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

johnny wrestling chants?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Roman did a front roll off the top rope like his ass is Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

Poor Joe. Hoping his feud with Ambrose is better than this shit


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Subpar match.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Roman cannot Main Event any more PPVs.  WWE can’t have this anymore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

PPV was an absolute waste of time after the opening match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Super Roman fought the odds and overcame the starting beat down.  Kids leave happy, fuck the adults that paid for them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman cannot Main Event any more PPVs.  WWE can’t have this anymore.



Rukia extremely disappointed Big Show didn't show up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2018)

Renee Young in my top 5


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Rosenberg paid to be on this right  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia extremely disappointed Big Show didn't show up.


My Big Show plan was better than that double disqualification.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

so here we are , another year of Roman vs Brock coronation, just hoping it's at Summerslam so it can be done


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Shirker said:


>



WWE has themselves to blame.  This is beyond beating the dead horse with pushing Romen.  This is necrophilia we are witnessing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so here we are , another year of Roman vs Brock coronation, just hoping it's at Summerslam so it can be done



Obviously gonna happen at The Greatest Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Obviously gonna happen at The Greatest Summerslam.



>50 man tag elimination match
I'm not prepared for this future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

AJ and Naka tore the house down.  Get Renee off the fucking white horse.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Obviously gonna happen at The Greatest Summerslam.


Not the Greatest Money in the Bank?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE has themselves to blame.  This is beyond beating the dead horse with pushing Romen.  This is necrophilia we are witnessing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Streamed it for free. They ain't getting shit from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Rosenburg, "I need to give you a man's perspective."

>Ironically continues to talk about cringeworthy tv.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> AJ and Naka tore the house down.  Get Renee off the fucking white horse.


still mad that AJ ruined her chance at kids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2018)

Elias is all of us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

Miz with an awesome suit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Miz shut Rosenburg's ass up quick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2018)

Miz the Title Maker.  Well that was an interesting interview.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

How do you guys have the energy to watch that shit?
Nothing good is gonna come from it.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How do you guys have the energy to watch that shit?
> Nothing good is gonna come from it.


Miz talked about winning money in the bank.

I would love for that to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2018)

The replay is on guys.

You can watch the Miz vs Rollins again and then turn the TV off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2018)

Would be cool if they interviewed some people in the arena at times.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2018)

Roman's officially  dead besides hardcore roman fans


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The replay is on guys.
> 
> You can watch the Miz vs Rollins again and then turn the TV off.



I ain't watching that Ben-10 friend Rollins kickout of two perfectly hit Skull Crushing Finales again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I ain't watching that Ben-10 friend Rollins kickout of two perfectly hit Skull Crushing Finales again.



I... can't argue with this interpretation.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

The sooner the Miz gets the wwe title.. the better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

The people that left during joe/Roman are so fucking smart.  They beat the shit out of that Jersey/New York traffic.  I bet they got home an hour earlier they the people that left at the end of the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The sooner the Miz gets the wwe title.. the better.


why? Just to get Superman'd by Roman?


I kinda want all the big guys to have Raw and Roman there and have all the rest of the roster on Smackdown.


Then move one to Fox the other gets to stay on USA Network


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why? Just to get Superman'd by Roman?
> 
> 
> I kinda want all the big guys to have Raw and Roman there and have all the rest of the roster on Smackdown.
> ...


Either way would be romaned because roman would still main event if he was facing invisible little jimmy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Either way would be romaned because roman would still main event if he was facing invisible little jimmy


ugh I don't know how much more I can take of this 



tonight was legitimately one of those nights where you reconsider if watching these talents is worth it when  a blind deaf old man is running the show


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Rukia wishes are evil

he wished up and down for asuke streak to end.

It did

now all we get is carmella matches


thanks a lot big dog!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Asuka isn't even on tv anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka isn't even on tv anymore.


tag champs didn't get any PPV cash either


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka isn't even on tv anymore.



This whole time I thought Rukia was nicholas. He is Vince.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

> Alexa Bliss suffers shoulder injury at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I hold wwe accountable when they fuck up.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Wow just read the summary of Backlash and its sad.

Why are they still giving Roman a win after failing multiple times? Fat Joe needs to be pushed not to be putting over useless no credibility chumps like Roman Reigns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Ain't no one giving a push to the 500 lbs Samoa Joe who had to do twenty chinlocks just to get through that match without passing out.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2018)

was Randy Orton this stale during the Ruthless Aggression era?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ain't no one giving a push to the 500 lbs Samoa Joe who had to do twenty chinlocks just to get through that match without passing out.


there sometimes to joke

there sometimes not to joke

go look in the mirror and think things through


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Do you fucking dorks understand now when I kept complaining about Miz always cheating?

but but but heels are supposed to cheat....

you see what happened when he just straight up had a wrestling match? He damn near had his best singles match of all time.

but but but the miz needs the miztourage or his girl!

yet you fools claim to be miz fans but limit him into a bubble.

un-creative short minded cucks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Do you fucking dorks understand now when I kept complaining about Miz always cheating?
> 
> but but but heels are supposed to cheat....
> 
> ...



The Miz should've kicked Rollins in the nuts.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Miz should've kicked Rollins in the nuts.


Didn't I tell you to go look at yourself in the mirror to think things through?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't I tell you to go look at yourself in the mirror to think things through?



Yeah, but you ain't shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Kuya said:


> was Randy Orton this stale during the Ruthless Aggression era?


Yes he was. Orton has always been boring af except for the short time he was punting the fuck outta Vince and everyone.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Hard to put thoughts yesterday into words. I guess if you're seven to thirteen you wouldn't give a shit. Which is the whole problem now.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yes he was. Orton has always been boring af except for the short time he was punting the fuck outta Vince and everyone.



watch your mouth man.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, but you ain't shit.


you right.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Backlash was worse than Fastlane 2017.

It was probably the worst PPV in the last 3 years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Will Bayley and Sasha be able to put their differences aside and stand up to the Riott Squad?


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Backlash was worse than Fastlane 2017.
> 
> It was probably the worst PPV in the last 3 years.



agree



Rukia said:


> Will Bayley and Sasha be able to put their differences aside and stand up to the Riott Squad?



Please dont do this sasha/bayley team again, they have broken up 100 times im tired of it honestly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I might not watch Raw tonight.  That show last night really demoralized me.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I might not watch Raw tonight.  That show last night really demoralized me.



Im not watching ill watch a 15min highlight vid on yotube or something


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I might not watch Raw tonight.  That show last night really demoralized me.



I was thinking the same thing honestly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

And my girl Alexa is out!

I will just read the results. I have some Netflix catching up to do anyway.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And my girl Alexa is out!
> 
> I will just read the results. I have some Netflix catching up to do anyway.



on the other hand more Instagram pics by the pool while she recovers?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

I enjoyed the ppv. was better than fastlane/mania or greatest rumble tbh.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

your still drunk?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

SAF has become the Rukia.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

what? 

can't see how this wasn't better than those events


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Backlash was worse than Fastlane 2017.
> 
> *It was probably the worst PPV in the last 3 years*.



I don't think I would go that far. I remember there being some _trash_ in 2015. I couldn't tell you the exact PPV, but I remember getting waaay angrier than I did last night.



[S-A-F] said:


> what?
> 
> can't see how this wasn't better than those events



Backlash at the very least had some decent matches if I recall correctly. The booking was just dicks and made everyone and everything inconsequential.

This show had one really good match, but other than that, they were subpar/bad_ AND_ inconsequential.

Can't speak for WM though. I barely remember what happened on it. GRR I don't count because honestly who would?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SAF has become the Rukia.


No.  That trumps my best efforts.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I don't think I would go that far. I remember there being some _trash_ in 2015. I couldn't tell you the exact PPV, but I remember getting waaay angrier than I did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it had two really good matches in Miz/Rollins being a classic and Styles/Nakamura being entertaining as hell. The ending is kinda fucked up but it beats Nakamura getting beaten here. Really enjoyed those two matches more than most of the matches on the last few ppvs this year.

Bryan/Cass has some weird shit going on here but honestly don't want Cass beating Bryan just yet anyway.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

I fucking forgot about Naka/AJ, good point.
Though to be fair, that match really didn't pick up until AJ botched to shit and we got impromptu juice.

At the beginning it ran a real risk of being their WM match again: technically sound, but really hard to get into.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Roman/Joe yeah that's typical bullshit underdog superman booking. Already saw Joe was gonna get pinned in this shit so Roman can "get some momentum back".  I'm already over it, I was over it as soon as the 3 count hit for Joe. 

Only way Joe getting wins on Roman and its mattering is if Joe roids up.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I fucking forgot about Naka/AJ, good point.
> Though to be fair, that match really didn't pick up until AJ botched to shit and we got impromptu juice.
> 
> At the beginning it ran a real risk of being their WM match again: technically sound, but really hard to get into.


They should have went for some weapons much sooner. Supposed to be a heated ass feud but wwe so scared to let anyone use weapons anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> watch your mouth man.


Orton still owe Booker T a favor.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

I liked the Elias segment


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2018)

Backlash suffers from being "Why is this happenning?" syndrome.  Just 1 week after GRR and about a month after WM.  It really no need for it to be here and is a good place to point at (Or GRR) when you argue that there's just too much in too short time.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

lmao someone wrote an article about it too


I think he's still in character though. Feeling into the energy fans have since it's working well for Reigns sales blah


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

They have another poll up asking if Roman Reigns should get another title shot. 41% said yes and 59% said no.

These fucking kids man.


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2018)

Storyline he should due to actually winning.  Maybe the smarks get over their irrational hate on a guy doing the job his boss tells him to do.  No different to their lives.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Storyline he should due to actually winning.  Maybe the smarks get over their irrational hate on a guy doing the job his boss tells him to do.  No different to their lives.


No.  Storyline wise he didn't deserve the rematch at the greatest royal rumble.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Storyline wise he didn't deserve the rematch at the greatest royal rumble.



Storyline wise, the Saudi Arabian prince paid for that match to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Do you fucking dorks understand now when I kept complaining about Miz always cheating?
> 
> but but but heels are supposed to cheat....
> 
> ...


Last time I saw an heel fighting like that with such power no chicken shut and just strategy it was edge. 
This rivalry has a shit lot of potential since Miz can win and get into history by winning 9 times 
It adds something to the overall stuff 
As for miz himself 
I think the public screaming AWESOME during his entrance and then booing him when he ingeniously beat Rollins tells all about him 
An 
AWESOME HEEL. This kid has got the mic and the fighting skills , they are both hall of famer material 
And his intercontinental rivalry has nothing to envy to the ones HBK did 
That’s the only match of the show I watched since my sister told me all the rest except naka aj was shit lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Stupid post by WAD.  I have been saying that about the Miz forever. And he comes in here acting like he has a hot take.  Smh.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

I am expecting him to beat Rollins 
The Underdog 
The guy who fight against the bebst and most over talent of the show 
One man against everyone 






It sounds like Miz is a better Roman reigns than shitman reigns himself

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

Miz made the intercontinental championship Main event material 
And I am happy wwe isn’t throwing him into the shit 
This rivalry shouldn’t just be Rollins/miz 
It should be a Rollins vs miz vs Balor vs ( he’ll anyone ) with the title being passed down between each men 
Because right now when I look at the title I just see the main event title 
Why would the best face absolue the best heel would by fighting for it if no ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Pat knows his shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

if i was booking Raw and ppvs, i would have Roman jobbing to curt hawkins thrice in a row to beat his losing streak!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2018)

let Brock drop the Universal, and have him carry the U.S. title instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Brock needs to put over Strowman already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Rollins - Universal Champion
Miz - WWE Champion
Andrade Cien Almas - US Champion
Jason Jordan - IC Champion
Sasha Banks - Raw Women's Champion
Asuka - Smackdown Women's Champion

Get to this please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

They finally put some sunday night heats up.

wew some of these signs, "Triple HIV".


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

ya'll wantin to fuck bayley but a real top tier manfaced bitch was 98'-99' Chyna.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

So being legit I kinda got this weird ass feeling about Backlash after it was over.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ya'll wantin to fuck bayley but a real top tier manfaced bitch was 98'-99' Chyna.


Bayley is really ugly in the face guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ya'll wantin to fuck bayley but a real top tier manfaced bitch was 98'-99' Chyna.



I have never in my life even entertained the thought Bayley should be looked at as a woman.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Vince might be dying soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Preview for RAW is: Roman Reigns deserves another shot at the Universal title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

WWE sucks.  I'm done defending them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE sucks.  I'm done defending them.


WWE did us so hard it even broke Rukia's gimmick


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rollins - Universal Champion
> Miz - WWE Champion
> Andrade Cien Almas - US Champion
> Jason Jordan - IC Champion
> ...



Rollins - Universal Champion
Daniel Bryan - WWE Champion
Andrade Cien Almas - US Champion
Chad Gable - IC Champion
Sasha Banks - Raw Women's Champion
Asuka - Smackdown Women's Champion






Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Preview for RAW is: Roman Reigns deserves another shot at the Universal title.



PLEASE GOD NO.


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Rollins - Universal Champion
> Daniel Bryan - WWE Champion
> Andrade Cien Almas - US Champion
> Chad Gable - IC Champion
> ...





Rukia said:


> Rollins - Universal Champion
> Miz - WWE Champion
> Andrade Cien Almas - US Champion
> Jason Jordan - IC Champion
> ...


Any of this would work my Bros 
Wwe have the talents to make an era that can surpass the attitude era but they are doing shit 
The intercontinental championship looks top tier material again 
The universal one still profit from lesnar’s aura ( kill the beast already ) 





But they are still pushing roman 



That’s just beyond logic at this point


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Push Roman, the man that's been pushed as the top face during the company's three most profitable years ever or the botch machines that are Braun and Lashley or a vanilla midget that injured everything he touches like Seth Rollins. 

I'm sure Vince struggles with this decision every night.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I have never in my life even entertained the thought Bayley should be looked at as a woman.


True but there are dudes on here that have said they'd pound bayley because of her booty. Ya'll know who you are.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> True but there are dudes on here that have said they'd pound bayley because of her booty. Ya'll know who you are.


I mean yeah if you put a paper bag over her face I'd smash that booty. Otherwise nah.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Push Roman, the man that's been pushed as the top face during the company's three most profitable years ever or the botch machines that are Braun and Lashley or a vanilla midget that injured everything he touches like Seth Rollins.
> 
> I'm sure Vince struggles with this decision every night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Give Sami/Owne tag gold man


Buddy gotta be pissed


I posted this pages ago bro


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

Roman reigns is like Thanos in a way 
He appears 
Half the fans in the arena disappear

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Roman reigns is like Thanos in a way
> He appears
> Half the fans in the arena disappear



Roman needs an injury, give us a break of him honestly, bad to ish bad on someone but I think weve been forced with him so much, last year when he was having wars with Braun people loved him


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Roman needs an injury, give us a break of him honestly, bad to ish bad on someone but I think weve been forced with him so much, last year when he was having wars with Braun people loved him


Actually he is a good top face generator 
Put someone in a rivalry against roman
—> you get a top baby face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

pat pat said:


> It’s not even funny anymore
> Why are they doing this shit?


Vince loves cucking. Once the NTRing is complete he'll probably start on-air humiliating Murphy and then finally release him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Lashley needs a new finisher. This fucker thinks it's 1970, finishing people off with a vertical suplex.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince loves cucking. Once the NTRing is complete he'll probably start on-air humiliating Murphy and then finally release him.


 I think Vince is actually a 4chan anon-san 
But like the worst kind


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Even the card from Dora is a better talent to push than roman dude
> Except if you want to create a new babyface


Roman is top in merch sells. VInce is looking at those numbers, not giving much of a fuck about the crowd reactions.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Murphy really is going to shoot up those offices.




we need some new edits of this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Buddy!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Buddy!!!!!!


Dude mad asf.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dude mad asf.



Yeah his rage is on another level 
He travels with Raw tho for 205 Live so maye he ent that mad


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Brock needs to put over Strowman already.



exactly. or Seth Rollins. anyone but Roman!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> True but there are dudes on here that have said they'd pound bayley because of her booty. Ya'll know who you are.



disgusting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> exactly. or Seth Rollins. anyone but Roman!



Leave Rollins to build back up the IC tilte for now


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Ride ALEXA™

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ride ALEXA™

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Braun just hitting it from the back. He says deep and slowly, "get these hands.."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lashley needs a new finisher. This fucker thinks it's 1970, finishing people off with a vertical suplex.



how can he though?

Roman stole his spear
Braun stole his running powerslam

he can't use Dominator too for some reason roflmao


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

i can see Braun smashing from behind while stuffing Alexa's ear with his tongue

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> Leave Rollins to build back up the IC tilte for now



we have Roode, Lashley and Kurt Angle to elevate the IC title.

Miz, Rollins, Braun, Fat Owens and Balor are the only five people who should be fighting for the UC title imo


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I can't imagine watching a Kevin Owens match in 2023.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

was that you WAD?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> was that you WAD?



ahaha.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> we have Roode, Lashley and Kurt Angle to elevate the IC title.
> 
> Miz, Rollins, Braun, Fat Owens and Balor are the only five people who should be fighting for the UC title imo



shit i forgot about Fat Joe. he should be burying pieces of shit like Roman and join the other 5 to do battle for the UC title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

what good it would do if Roman somehow wins and becomes the new UC champ??? there's no merit from winning it. the fans will hate him even more since he gets shoved down our throats even more.

Roman SHOULD BE PUTTING OVER TALENT. not the other way around. then he can retire next year, for good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

what is he smoking? is he high? he tapped out like a little bitch 

or is he talking about d.bry getting kayfabe injured? who cares? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

well guys I'm having my career vs future match at 6 with the finals. 

I lose (fail to get a B in the final exam) I must give up my career forever

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Yup while hes at it might as well say he still dates carmella


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> we need some new edits of this.



this thread is full of heels


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well guys I'm having my career vs future match at 6 with the finals.
> 
> I lose (fail to get a B in the final exam) I must give up my career forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

I predict Dean's match gonna go to a double countout and be decided at the next ppv.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Big Cass was the last man standing.


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)

*Two triple threat Money in the Bank qualifying matches set for Raw*


Ember Moon vs. Ruby Riott vs. Sasha Banks
Finn Balor vs. Sami Zayn vs. Roman Reigns

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well guys I'm having my career vs future match at 6 with the finals.
> 
> I lose (fail to get a B in the final exam) I must give up my career forever



HUSTLE
LOYALTY
CHEAT
AND STEAL 

goodluck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

More ways to get Roman booed I see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> *Two triple threat Money in the Bank qualifying matches set for Raw*
> 
> 
> Ember Moon vs. Ruby Riott vs. Sasha Banks
> Finn Balor vs. Sami Zayn vs. Roman Reigns



fuck this

they really had to insert Roman into everything


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Bump said:


> *Two triple threat Money in the Bank qualifying matches set for Raw*
> 
> 
> Ember Moon vs. Ruby Riott vs. Sasha Banks
> Finn Balor vs. Sami Zayn vs. Roman Reigns


WWE still trying to pretend a multi woman ladder match is a good idea huh? Also Reigns? Really? Really WWE?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2018)

Nia's next win should consist of her just sitting on someone. would probably be safer than her trying to have an actual match


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean yeah if you put a paper bag over her face I'd smash that booty. Otherwise nah.


If you need a bag to distract you from the fact that bayley is an autistic child you probably shouldn't either way

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 7, 2018)

the raw women's title should be defended through a burger eating contest


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Ruby Riott vs Bayley is gonna be the cause of nationwide erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> the raw women's title should be defended through a burger eating contest


I want to see Nia during the next 4th of July food fight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Dave said this should be the message to change the guy who should beat brock and turn roman heel
Dave finally on our side

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Go with Rollins.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

God damn I hate WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

a table for 3 where they talk about who they slept with? nice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> a table for 3 where they talk about who they slept with? nice.


Trish should comment that Braun is cute and see if Alexa takes the bait.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

@WhatADrag tonight is one of those nights where you are really going to see that Raw misses the Miz.

Angle let his personal feelings get in the way.  And now his show isn’t as good.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag tonight is one of those nights where you are really going to see that Raw misses the Miz.
> 
> Angle let his personal feelings get in the way.  And now his show isn’t as good.



Usually when the PPV is super trash they actually try to make Raw enjoyable.

So we will see you might be right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Ok, staring Raw off with Angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

I hate myself so might as well watch Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I hate GM Angle.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I might turn it off if it sucks tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Kevin Owens promo is the same as Roman’s.  But Owens is a heel and Roman isn’t.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

What’s going on?  Is WWE trying to kill Kevin Owens?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Owens and Zayn haven’t won anything in ages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

So Angle is no better than Shane then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

I like Braun but KO would be by far the better choice to be in the MITB ladder match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Like KO and Sami are never really the heels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like KO and Sami are never really the heels.


Legit the last time KO was a Heel was when he attacked Jericho. Shane started the feud on SD by screwing over KO repeatedly and now Angle is screwing him over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Braun but KO would be by far the better choice to be in the MITB ladder match.


Owens should have won last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Well Kevin holding his own in this match.   Smart trying to win via count out rather than attempting pins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I want to see a powerbomb from Owens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Why are the having Owens take those bumps.  Didn't he do enough last night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Vince must enjoy this spot.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

decent match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

This has been a decent match


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Strowman is a bad choice for money in the bank.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Strowman is a bad choice for money in the bank.


He's not winning it. He'll just be there to wreck people. Though I think you can do better spots in the match with KO than Braun but I won't complain too much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Who that be?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

jesus stfu roman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who that be?



jada stevens


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Being a hugger, didn't someone vid you denying a hug to a fan.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Terrible promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Oldust sit going despite being past his prime.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

This match is trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Kurt: you haven't won a match here you don't deserve anything

ko and sami haven't won

roman stay losing


jesus christ this company

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Bringing up Corbin's failed cash in.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

The Revival are so dead.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

That was incredible by Apollo Crews.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Meh, that's all I'm going to say on what I just saw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

So guessing Corbin gets into a qualifier match then into MITB itself?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Rusev v. Bryan? That's a WWE Championship tier match.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Miz vs Jeff Hardy and Rusev vs Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 7, 2018)

Hey people.

I heard people hated Backlash.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

MIz throwing Daniel Bryan off the ladder and grabbing the briefcase would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

Listening to the B&V review of Backlash atm and Alverez's errant _refusal_ to say non-backhanded compliments about Miz is the most hilarious fucking thing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Do Liv Morgan or Sarah Logan ever do anything?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do Liv Morgan or Sarah Logan ever do anything?


No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Somebody needs to tell Cole to stop using the term "burying"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Crowd seems distracted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Wtf is this dumb bitch Bayley doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Wait if it's a no DQ then why didn't the Riot Squad just way lay the two at start and Ruby takes the pin on whoever instead of having the triple threat in the first place.  Anyway, enjoyed the match and thrilled that Moon won.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Good match. Ruby was MVP and wish Ember did more but she's the right pick here.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I don’t know if it will work.  But the Renee Young interview with Bobby Lashley is smart.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd seems distracted


Yeah I noticed they were reacting to something in the crowd.

Even a good women’s match doesn’t interest certain fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

10 year hiatus.   You allowed Angel to mention TNA but not going to bring up his time a champion at that organization.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

WWE actually going to hype up Lashley like they should have done when he first returned?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

This is a good package.  I didn’t know about that army background.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know if it will work.  But the Renee Young interview with Bobby Lashley is smart.



Yeah, Bobby will get over huge if Renee gets blacked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do Liv Morgan or Sarah Logan ever do anything?



Liv Morgan has been gaining weight lately, so I guess that's doing something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Lashley admitting to suffocating a kid while younger via towel. @911

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Liv Morgan is hot though.  So she has that.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE actually going to hype up Lashley like they should have done when he first returned?


Only took them about a month after his debut right? Takes some guys months or years before they get their background mentioned on wwe tv.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

That interview was the worst interview in the last five years.

I might not watch until MITB.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Kevin Owens is a better friend to Sami.  Almost like Owens is turning babyface.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens is a better friend to Sami.  Almost like Owens is turning babyface.


KO corrupted Sami but now Sami playing him too much and KO starting to wisen up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Barring Lesnar, Jinder is RAW's biggest single active Heel (don't count KO or Zayn since they're a faction/tag team-ish). That's tragic.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Barring Lesnar, Jinder is RAW's biggest single active Heel (don't count KO or Zayn since they're a faction/tag team-ish). That's tragic.


Jinder > Corbin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jinder > Corbin


They're about even in my eyes but the latter is in a useless feud with No Way Jose which lowers his stock IMO for now.


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2018)

I am watching the Mickie James Crazy Sweetheart series on the Network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, so Jinder gets his win back.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Big win for Jinder.  Clean too.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Jason Jordan?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Didn't know there was a MitB for tag teams.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I don’t think I have ever seen the ascension win a match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Hows Raw gents?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hows Raw gents?


Eh


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hows Raw gents?



Not sure. They're showing a lot of pre-recorded stuff and backstage promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Well that was an easy paycheck for Ryder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hows Raw gents?


5/10


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

FFS, come up with a better song than combining those two entrances.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Slater and Rhyno  get squashed every week.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I liked when Dolph came out as the Undertaker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Kurt never responded to Zack's request though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Slater better turn on his partner tonight to tease an updated stable of 3MB.


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2018)

3MB Bay BAY


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2018)

Yeah I'm taking a month hiatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

3MB!


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2018)

Never knew about that Mickie Match, hot shit there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Elias better win. Not here for this 50/50 booking nonsense with Elias.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

More equity in Elias.  He needs to beat Roode and move on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Eh


Not even meh ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure. They're showing a lot of pre-recorded stuff and backstage promos.


So guessing they fear the crowds huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, teasing that Elias vs Rusev.


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s up?


You know that for me to stumble upon a Mickie match that I hve never seen before It must have been obscure.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Anyone else have all the interest leave their body whenever Roode comes out?

lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Anyone else have all the interest leave their body whenever Roode comes out?
> 
> lmao.


Shame it turns out Ghost was right about him


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Anyone else have all the interest leave their body whenever Roode comes out?
> 
> lmao.


Roode is fucking terrible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not even meh ?


Too tired of WWE atm for that


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Anyone else have all the interest leave their body whenever Roode comes out?
> 
> lmao.


All they had to do was call him up as his heel NXT persona. THAT'S ALL THEY HAD TO DO. But instead we get the useless ass babyface.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Roode is Randy Orton only even more boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Too tired of WWE atm for that


Damn. Why not just say fuck it and game some GOW?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn. Why not just say fuck it and game some GOW?


Got family over and they watching TV so gonna have to wait till about midnight when they go to bed.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shame it turns out Ghost was right about him



what did ghost say? i missed it.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roode is fucking terrible.



Yeah it's like they thought out only part of the concept. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> All they had to do was call him up as his heel NXT persona. THAT'S ALL THEY HAD TO DO. But instead we get the useless ass babyface.



True true. Would be a lot more entraining than the other heels lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Got family over and they watching TV so gonna have to wait till about midnight when they go to bed.


Damn well then just pretend this is WCW and it will make it more comical


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

WWE is so fucking dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> what did ghost say? i missed it.


Ghost said it was all the music that was over. He was right


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Ahh yes. Give Roode who is getting fuck all in reactions the win over Elias who has the crowd in his hands every week makes all the sense.
This fucking company.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ahh yes. Give Roode who is getting fuck all in reactions the win over Elias who has the crowd in his hands every week makes all the sense.
> This fucking company.


It’s a terrible decision.  It erases the momentum that Elias had.  And it really doesn’t help Roode that much tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

RAW's MVP coming out


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, Rollins ask for a challenger gets Spasms to come out.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Mojo is a big fucking star.  He’s friends with Rob Gronkowski.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

"We want Ryder" chants.   Man already collected his check with his appearance with Angle and is probably at the hotel already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

>Could have gotten JJ or Ambrose
>Mojo instead

Fuck WWE


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Ryder is living large right now.  He has an easy life.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ahh yes. Give Roode who is getting fuck all in reactions the win over Elias who has the crowd in his hands every week makes all the sense.
> This fucking company.



Vince out of his mind.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Could have gotten JJ or Ambrose
> >Mojo instead
> 
> Fuck WWE


I was actually expecting Jason Jordan.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

I may be late but apparently Ruby Riott had a Wardrobe Malfunction last night

The thing is sometimes she can look alright and others she can be hella unattractive


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Mojo Rawley and his Maryland gear need to disappear from my tv.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ghost said it was all the music that was over. He was right



Yeah I think other people could have run better with that concept too. Made it more fun.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Mojo got way too much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, so WWE still testing the waters with Mojo.   Still a Rollins wins.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

*THE GAY COMMUNITY?!?!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Matches like that are just so fucking dangerous.  They risk bringing down guys like Rollins.  And Mojo is never going to get over anyway.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *THE GAY COMMUNITY?!?!*


Balor would be the first gay winner of the money in the bank contract.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

Mojo turning into the stomp is hilarious


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

I have no idea what the fuck commentary was talking about a few moments ago.   Anyway Team Batshit Insane out vs CAWs known as Dallas and Axel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Axel and Dallas finally using one of their themes. About time.
They should be using the Social Outcasts theme because it was top tier but then again this is the same company that won't let Jeff Hardy use "No More Words" despite owning the rights to said song.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Commentary recognizing Dallas as Wyatt's brother.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2018)

Did Cole just finally acknowledge Bray and Bo being brothers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Legend said:


> I may be late but apparently Ruby Riott had a Wardrobe Malfunction last night
> 
> The thing is sometimes she can look alright and others she can be hella unattractive



This is maximum thirst, when fools are looking for fucking Ruby Riott nudes. 

This is one step away from the desperation of sneaking backstage looking for Paige to ask her for a date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Ugh, Corbin talking about winning the MitB but doesn't care to mention his failed cash in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, so Cena, Sandow, and Crobin were the only ones whose cash ins ended not winning them the title.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Here comes a gay wrestler.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This is maximum thirst, when fools are looking for fucking Ruby Riott nudes.
> 
> This is one step away from the desperation of sneaking backstage looking for Paige to ask her for a date.


It was on my twitter feed


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did Cole just finally acknowledge Bray and Bo being brothers?


Yeah multiples times kayfabe is dead homie


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Booker T is back next week guys.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did Cole just finally acknowledge Bray and Bo being brothers?



He did...?
..why the fuck would he do that..?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> He did...?
> ..why the fuck would he do that..?


kayfabe is dead


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Booker T is back next week guys.



Praise the Lord.

*"BATTISTA JUST GOT KNOCKED SCHLAAPPED THE HELL OUT!" "BATTISTA IS DOWN BATTISTA IS DOWN! BATTISTA IS DOWN!"*


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Roman is squashing these guys.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Hmm, so Jinder will be feuding with Roman after this.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Thank you Jinder.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

HOLY FUCK VINCE HAS NOW FORCED THE FANS TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CHEERING FOR JINDER OR ROMAN

Vince is always one step ahead of us all.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2018)

Honestly, there only so much you can play the xenophobia card just to get Roman cheers.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2018)

lmao vince knows people will not cheer jinder no matter what

if this fails....


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY FUCK VINCE HAS NOW FORCED THE FANS TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CHEERING FOR JINDER OR ROMAN
> 
> Vince is always one step ahead of us all.


Jinder and Corbin were brought to Raw because they are heels that fans will never cheer for.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

They're gonna bring Cass back so Jinder, Corbin and Cass can form the most unover stable of all time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jinder and Corbin were brought to Raw because they are heels that fans will never cheer for.


There is however a problem.

At the last two PPVs.  The crowd mutinied.  And the crowd didn't pay attention to the match.  And it killed the show each time.

WWE can't do Jinder/Roman at a PPV.  That's for damn sure.  It will just have to be a short television feud.


----------



## Legend (May 7, 2018)

They cheered him just now.

Roman has X-Factor/X-Pac Heat


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Roman will do better when they get away from these smart cities.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Corporate Kane needs to come back too and have a Mayor of RAW gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Don't forget.  In my booking, tomorrow night I have the Big Show explaining his actions at Backlash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 7, 2018)

Big Show and Kane need to team up with the Jinder/Corbin/Cass stable to form the greatest threat ever known to The Roman Empire. Then they just have to ripoff Infinity War.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Show and Kane need to team up with the Jinder/Corbin/Cass stable to form the greatest threat ever known to The Roman Empire. Then they just have to ripoff Infinity War.


I just want to see them pick on small guys like Bryan and Gable every week.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY FUCK VINCE HAS NOW FORCED THE FANS TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CHEERING FOR JINDER OR ROMAN
> 
> Vince is always one step ahead of us all.



Only one man can save us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

Kevin Owens 0-9-1 in his last 10 televised matches.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

> Rumored To Be Dating Carmella


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY FUCK VINCE HAS NOW FORCED THE FANS TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CHEERING FOR JINDER OR ROMAN
> 
> Vince is always one step ahead of us all.



I'm fucking dying.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2018)

I will cheer for Jinder.  He's harmless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Jinder had a good match with AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I hope Charlotte squashes Peyton Royce tomorrow night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY FUCK VINCE HAS NOW FORCED THE FANS TO CHOOSE BETWEEN CHEERING FOR JINDER OR ROMAN
> 
> Vince is always one step ahead of us all.


see..........I'm just a tired Deano, got back from damn exams, AND THIS, is what I was gonna be met with?


Fuck nah I'm done with Raw. I'll either watch Smacky or just try to tune out.


Not worth that torture .


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> see..........I'm just a tired Deano, got back from damn exams, AND THIS, is what I was gonna be met with?
> 
> 
> Fuck nah I'm done with Raw. I'll either watch Smacky or just try to tune out.
> ...


why did you expect anything else tho? when was the last time raw was good from start to finish?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why did you expect anything else tho? when was the last time raw was good from start to finish?


I didnt think it would be beyond ultra garbage. Like goddamn


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

I did. 

Which is why I was watching anime instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

I pray this true so I could fap to it.

edit: about carmella dating cena rumor


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I did.
> 
> Which is why I was watching anime instead.


Good man


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

So its either a Jinder vs Roman feud or Roman beats Jinder to get in the MITB.

Why can't Vince let fans enjoy the product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

WOW SO ROMAN LOSE THE TRIPLE THREAT AND NEXT WEEK THEY WILL ANNOUNCE THAT ROMAN WILL MAGICALLY CHALLENGE BROCK FOR THE NTH FUCKING TIME FOR THE UC TITLE AT MITB. 

Don’t tell me i didnt warn you guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

No that’s not true. John is not into camels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WOW SO ROMAN LOSE THE TRIPLE THREAT AND NEXT WEEK THEY WILL ANNOUNCE THAT ROMAN WILL MAGICALLY CHALLENGE BROCK FOR THE NTH FUCKING TIME FOR THE UC TITLE AT MITB.
> 
> Don’t tell me i didnt warn you guys


nah he gonna get another shot at mitb and then win it to cash in on brock

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> nah he gonna get another shot at mitb and then win it to cash in on brock


Y u trigger him for?


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So its either a Jinder vs Roman feud or Roman beats Jinder to get in the MITB.
> 
> Why can't Vince let fans enjoy the product


this sounds fucking horrendous. Fuckin Roman and Jinder are feuding now?!


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

We need someone else to beat Brock before we can relax.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Vince probably been waiting to do Roman/Jinder feud as soon as Jinder came back roided out. Vince gets hard to the thought of that dreadful match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> nah he gonna get another shot at mitb and then win it to cash in on brock



Why would roman go through all the trouble when vince can hand him over the number one contendership on a silver platter with a blowjob included from vince himself


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> this sounds fucking horrendous. Fuckin Roman and Jinder are feuding now?!



Jinder will muder roman irl. Not even kidding


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Why would roman go through all the trouble when vince can hand him over the number one contendership on a silver platter with a blowjob included from vince himself


I don't man Vince is crazy.

He let Rukia win the tag titles with Braun

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

WE need Jason Jordan to save us all! He is the true chosen one! Not Drew Mcintyre!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

The fans deadaas cheered Jinder because of Roman LMAOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

John is depressed af. He no sold his upcoming marriage and kicked out of one. Coz he likes kids but doesn’t want to have kids but keeps on interacting with kids and giving them kids all their wishes come true!


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

I think I know who is at fault for RAW.


*Spoiler*: _read at your own risk_ 



it was the gay community

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I’m glad that the gay community will be represented in the men’s money in the bank match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think I know who is at fault for RAW.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _read at your own risk_
> ...


D.Bryan " let's talk about the fact that AJ is a flat earther" 
Aj : " i am not a flat eather.....I am just saying there are some stuffs about it" 
D.Bryan stares at Aj......"Earth is a sphere.....it has an axis, and it runs on it.." 
Aj: "Okay?" 
D.B : " you can't handle it?" 
ITS THE GAY COMMUNITY!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Jinder going to be the biggest babyface.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

>When Jinder is doing a better job than Roman being a face


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Imagine Roman winning the MITB in Chicago. 
Another Roman event booed massively

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

pat pat said:


> roman doesn't make sense


Roman doesn't make any sense and he has Vince make zero sense.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine Roman winning the MITB in Chicago.
> Another Roman event booed massively


We'll burn that company alive


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Let's go Jinder!  Let's go Jinder!

Get him Mahal!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Roman lost that match because of Kurt.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

@Jake CENA Nia fucking sucks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA Nia fucking sucks!


Alexa messy as fuck, almost got Nia injured and got herself injured.

The next new Seth Rollins ....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John is depressed af. He no sold his upcoming marriage and kicked out of one. Coz he likes kids but doesn’t want to have kids but keeps on interacting with kids and giving them kids all their wishes come true!



He's fine, he's banging someone else in the Total Divas show.  Guy rebounds quicker than an NBA star.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

I honestly think he's probably relieved. Had mixed feelings this whole time and now more flexibility.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He's fine, he's banging someone else in the Total Divas show.  Guy rebounds quicker than an NBA star.


Nikki's the one we should be worried for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa messy as fuck, almost got Nia injured and got herself injured.
> 
> The next new Seth Rollins ....


Stop Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stop Dean.


then stop jerking off to sexy Alexa. She's just as tiring to see in the title chase as Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman lost that match because of Kurt.



Kurt is the worst GM in the history of every sport.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nikki's the one we should be worried for



Just give her Jake.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just give her Jake.



Hasn't the poor woman suffered enough already?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just give her Jake.


the one who needs her is Buddy Murphy at this point though 


or Brie could be nice enough


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nikki's the one we should be worried for


Nikki should revenge hook up with Sonya Deville.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa messy as fuck, almost got Nia injured and got herself injured.
> 
> The next new Seth Rollins ....



>Alexa got herself and almost Nia injured

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Alexa got herself and almost Nia injured


sorry just kinda tired of Alexa in the title pic too 

she is the strongest contender I get that but , she needs time away from the title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

No, I agree.  But Nia is not the solution.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, I agree.  But Nia is not the solution.


yeah maybe she isn't but give her three months to find something.

I don't always agree that champs should be dropped just like that. Everyone needs a bit of time to grasp the title importance and find something that works if it does.

Otherwise probably make Ruby Riott or someone else champ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Ruby Riott is too ugly to be featured on tv on a weekly basis. They would need to have Nia "break her face" and then they put her in a mask like Dashing Cody Rhodes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

Does Brock really need to have the belt to sell tickets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Does Brock really need to have the belt to sell tickets?


No.


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 8, 2018)

What the fuck are they doing with Lashley? He goes from the returning star to "I have three older sisters and I love them very much". Is this another attempt for an i*c*st angle by Vince?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

i wasn't watching when he was around back in the day, but i figured he just sucks on the mic in front of a live audience, so trying to humanize this huge intimidating dude with an intimate interview is their way of trying to get him over?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Lashley got over in TNA by beating the fuck out of everybody and then cutting promos about how he's going to beat the fuck out of everybody.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lashley got over in TNA by beating the fuck out of everybody and then cutting promos about how he's going to beat the fuck out of everybody.


Did he talk about his sisters a lot?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did he talk about his sisters a lot?



I think he said he would beat the fuck out of them.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

Will be at the gym later so I'll be able to catch somewhere around an hour of Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sorry just kinda tired of Alexa in the title pic too
> 
> she is the strongest contender I get that but , she needs time away from the title



Honestly, I really like Alexa, but I wouldn't really call her the strongest contender. Facial expressions are really good, but she's still just kinda average in-ring. Legit shocked she kept the strap so long.

Anyway I agree, Title needs new blood for a little bit. On the plus side we'll have it. On the negetive, Alexa had to die for that to happen. Jesus Nia sucks.... Like I'm glad that that goofy storyline got her over but god....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> What the fuck are they doing with Lashley? He goes from the returning star to "I have three older sisters and I love them very much". Is this another attempt for an i*c*st angle by Vince?


Vince doing everything he can to hide the fact Lashley a MMA fighter.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, I really like Alexa, but I wouldn't really call her the strongest contender. Facial expressions are really good, but she's still just kinda average in-ring. Legit shocked she kept the strap so long.
> 
> Anyway I agree, Title needs new blood for a little bit. On the plus side we'll have it. On the negetive, Alexa had to die for that to happen. Jesus Nia sucks.... Like I'm glad that that goofy storyline got her over but god....


yea nia needs to go back down to the performance center. bitch is not safe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince doing everything he can to hide the fact Lashley a MMA fighter.



For the life of me I dunno why he would do that all things considered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Yakuza 5 is good


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

So we not going to talk about UFC signing with ESPN and UFC leaving FOX wide open for WWE?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

nah cena and carmella dating bigger

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hasn't the poor woman suffered enough already?


In time you will know what it's like to lose. dread it. run from it. jake still arrives all the same

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bump (May 8, 2018)

SD tonight


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> SD tonight


Almas better appear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (May 8, 2018)

correct-de-do


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Almas better appear.


Sanity too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Without Nikki Cross, Sanity appearing is pointless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Without Nikki Cross, Sanity appearing is pointless.



If she isn't injured, part of me feels like Nikki is gonna have a surprise appearance soon with the group. 

Maybe Sanity started a brawl, and the Nikki comes out of nowhere and dives off the top rope to take everyone out or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then stop jerking off to sexy Alexa. She's just as tiring to see in the title chase as Roman



we cheer Alexa and her sweet ass. we don't care if she's champ or not. 

anyone but ROMAN and NIA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just give her Jake.



i already spent time with nikki once. she doesn't like my long golden mane


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He's fine, he's banging someone else in the Total Divas show.  Guy rebounds quicker than an NBA star.



john is only trying to get rid of the stress and depression by smashing some random diva but its not true love


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ruby Riott is too ugly to be featured on tv on a weekly basis. They would need to have Nia "break her face" and then they put her in a mask like Dashing Cody Rhodes.



you savage fuck! 

what would happen if ruby riott and bayley do fusion? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> we cheer Alexa and her sweet ass. we don't care if she's champ or not.
> 
> anyone but ROMAN and NIA


Then youre a big ass hypocrite


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> we cheer Alexa and her sweet ass. we don't care if she's champ or not.
> 
> anyone but ROMAN and NIA


Ratings way down this week since fans heard that she is injured.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you savage fuck!
> 
> what would happen if ruby riott and bayley do fusion? lol



Bayley will still be a butterface


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then youre a big ass hypocrite



rofl that word again? 

i'm happy for alexa even though she's no longer a champ. she's great. and the thing with braun is the best shit on tv. ride alexa™

what does Nia have? a 62 waist line?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I haven't seen Nia wear that belt yet.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen Nia wear that belt yet.



it will never fit!

unless they extend the strap


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> it will never fit!
> 
> unless they extend the strap


Wear it as a bracelet or Anklet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wear it as a bracelet or Anklet.



that's too disrespectful to the title lmao

she can use it like a panty tho! 

and sit on bayley's face!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> rofl that word again?
> 
> i'm happy for alexa even though she's no longer a champ. she's great. and the thing with braun is the best shit on tv. ride alexa™
> 
> what does Nia have? a 62 waist line?


You'll bitch about Vince liking roman for his looks but do the same for Alexa .


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Don't do this Dean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what would happen if ruby riott and bayley do fusion? lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You'll bitch about Vince liking roman for his looks but do the same for Alexa .



WOW 

vince is gay for male samoans. you rather be like vince? lol

what's wrong with liking a woman as beautiful and hot as alexa?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2018)

fucking on point lmao


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias you are right dude.  Miz hasn't been winning with the Naruto cosplay.  He needs to wear his Shredder gear again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias you are right dude.  Miz hasn't been winning with the Naruto cosplay.  He needs to wear his Shredder gear again.


Naruto just drags everything its associated with down. Tragic.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Hmm, starting SD off with Paige.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

About to get some Then, Now, and Forever.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Paige is spilling out.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Bryan vs Rusev?


...please no Cass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

One of the Usos in the MITB match? I'm down.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Did Paige say Backlash was good?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Bryan vs Rusev?
> 
> 
> ...*please no Cass*.



Sadly Vince has plans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did Paige say Backlash was good?



Pretty much she has to tow the line no matter how bad the product was.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Big Cass won’t interfere in that match.  It would piss the crowd off too much.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Jeff Hardy raided Balor’s closet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Big Show should take out Big Cass to assert himself as the one true giant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

Jeff basically in the RVD spot from a couple years ago.

I think Joe takes the belt off him soon. Or Miz.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Oh damn.  Devastating neckbreaker on the apron.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Whisper in the Wind sucks for the guy taking the move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Wow, Miz reversed a pin after eating a Swanton.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

YES!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

How good this Jeff/Miz match just highlights just how badly Orton has fallen when you compare Orton/Jeff match.
Also wow what a reversal by Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Are those Lucky Charms Sheamus is eating.  Holy shit the stereotype.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Is the Miz too good in the ring lately for Daniel Bryan to use the same insults he used to use?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

New Day being assholes and ruining The Bar's luggage? Such Faces man.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

People are starting to come around to my way of thinking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day being assholes and ruining The Bar's luggage? Such Faces man.



Meh, just super watered down Orton's antics to be shown on TV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People are starting to come around to my way of thinking.



inb4 Drag takes credit for your takes again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Not medically cleared.   How hard was that kick to the nuts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Naka trolling Renee will never not be funny.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

AJ Styles is nuts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

They wasted Asuka's streak on Carmella beating Charlotte clean. This fucking company.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> AJ Styles is nuts.



No, Nakamura made sure AJ isn't nuts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WOW
> 
> vince is gay for male samoans. you rather be like vince? lol
> 
> what's wrong with liking a woman as beautiful and hot as alexa?


Acting like shes mega talent like you when youre just thirsty as fuck is the same as Vinnie acts like.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Carmella has the complete right to brag in storyline. She beat the shit out of Charlotte.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They wasted Asuka's streak on Carmella beating Charlotte clean. This fucking company.



Who the hell is Asuka?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the hell is Asuka?



Some autist that Carmella will Brock Lesnar around the ring should they ever meet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Hmm, interesting Carmax commercial.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Seems they finally got rid of the stupid words. Good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Flair probably winning this match since the probably need workable talent to make the ladder match work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

The Iconics are annoying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Holy shit the match still hasn't started yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Holy shit the match still hasn't started yet?


 Fapconics need promo time.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I agree with you Placid.  Peyton looks shaky in the ring.  They probably won’t put her in a ladder match right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fapconics need promo time.


I love staring at Kay's tits as much as any dude does but goddamn that was ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Boring match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Peyton smiling a bit too much in this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Why doesn't Royce just have Kay hit her so she wins by DQ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 8, 2018)

Miz or Finn for Mitb?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Miz or Finn for Mitb?


Miz easily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Good that Flair won but holy shit after looking at that flip in slow motion either Peyton was out of position or Flair undershot that was almost a botch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Why the fuck does Graves have such a problem with Cass?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Holy shit.  Graves is still really mad at Big Cass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Cass fuck Graves's girl or something?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Damn so Miz snapped?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cass fuck Graves's girl or something?


I mean just look at test/edge jr.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

The fuck was that short promo with Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> Miz or Finn for Mitb?


Briefcase is always better when a heel has it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

The stupid letters are back @Shirker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck was that short promo with Asuka.


I thought that was her best promo ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Tomorrow is Piccolo day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought that was her best promo ever.



Not her promo but those letters that kept popping up made it annoying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not her promo but those letters that kept popping up made it annoying.


Yeah, they need to quit that shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Anyone besides Reigns, Corbin, Jinder and Cass can be win the mitb imo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Someone needs to sit on Peyton's face so I don't have to listen to her talk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Goddamn he fucked Woods up with that uppercut.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Stg if they job Becky out to Rose.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone needs to sit on Peyton's face so I don't have to listen to her talk.


Peyton is really annoying on the microphone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg if they job Becky out to Rose.


Becky needs to win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Becky needs to put Mandy Rose in the Disarmher and then sit on her face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow is Piccolo day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

sit on her face my boy ghost's catch phrase.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Bludgeon Brothers are trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

I been thinking about watching the og DB again.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I was expecting new music for Mandy.  But this is bad.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

What's this Skinimax music?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Well at least one person on commentary has their priorities straight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Mandy Rose has her own theme!?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

That entrance made me cringe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Did Becky do something wrong to be eating pins like this.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The stupid letters are back @Shirker



Yeah, I saw. 
I can... begrudgingly forgive it a bit for Asuka and her thick accent.

Did they have to use comic sans thought, christ. They made 20 million dollars the other week. Use your fucking funds to make your shit less cheap. fuck....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Becky sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

THIS FUCKING COMPANY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I been thinking about watching the og DB again.


I love me some og db. the world tourneys and king piccolo arc were some of the best arcs in db.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

At least gearbox got it's checks tonight with that Borderlands Bros promo.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Becky is a jobber.  I’m done with her until she turns heel.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

I don't know why they do Becky so wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Mitchell for the Utah Jazz on fire.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know why they do Becky so wrong.



First women's SD champ, everyone....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Only explanation is that Becky refused to put out for Vince. No other explanation for this nonsense WWE pull with her.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only explanation is that Becky refused to put out for Vince. No other explanation for this nonsense WWE pull with her.


Dunn doesn’t like her voice.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Mandy Rose's theme is like some porno or stripper music that would play in a lame romance comedy skit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dunn doesn’t like her voice.



Then have her not fucking talk, christ....


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> First women's SD champ, everyone....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dunn doesn’t like her voice.


Dunn has buck teeth. He can't say shit about anyone else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Bar better win next week so Cesaro gets to go into the PPV MitB match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Almas next week baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

So Vince planning on breaking up these two despite having an over gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Mandy Rose looked uncomfortable during her entrance.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Vince planning on breaking up these two despite having an over gimmick.


The chant is over.  Not Rusev and English.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I love me some og db. the world tourneys and king piccolo arc were some of the best arcs in db.


OG is truly a masterpiece before all the wild power ups.

I love DBZ though. I just think DB is top tier.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Vince planning on breaking up these two despite having an over gimmick.


What does Rusev have to do to get that push again?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Vince planning on breaking up these two despite having an over gimmick.


They trying to Del Rio the man


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What does Rusev have to do to get that push again?


Breaking up with Lana would help.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What does Rusev have to do to get that push again?


Let Vince fuck his wife

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The chant is over.  Not Rusev and English.



I don't even want to argue with whats over and whats not but if this was Roman he would have everything and God given to him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dunn has buck teeth. He can't say shit about anyone else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Kevin Dunn's dad saved the WWF tape library from a fire. That's why Vince is so loyal to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> OG is truly a masterpiece before all the wild power ups.
> 
> I love DBZ though. I just think DB is top tier.


True that!


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Dunn's dad saved the WWF tape library from a fire. That's why Vince is so loyal to him.



Wait, it was his dad? I thought it was Kevin himself.

Fuck him doubly then, he didn't do shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Dunn's dad saved the WWF tape library from a fire. That's why Vince is so loyal to him.


But he started the fire chewing on wood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Let Vince fuck his wife


Rusev just do it, bro.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I’m uncomfortable watching Daniel Bryan wrestle.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

This match is choice, btw.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

NANI


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2018)

Wow, Rusev with the clean pin.   Still glad Rusev is going to the MitB match.  Sadly that means DB still feuding with Cass.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

...huh....
I mean, I'm not exactly mad because I didn't really care who won but that was... weird.

Good match.


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2018)

Guys I think Rusev did it! He pimped out Lana for his push!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

I’m surprised.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Rusev won clean!? WHAT? WOW. OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

Vince smashed damn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Good match. Surprised at the ending but in a good way (would have been happy with either winner tbh)


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Rusev, Charlotte, and the Miz qualified tonight.  Those are good choices.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

SD was good for the most part today. Only low point really was the Rose/Lynch match but other than that the other matches and segments were good or solid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 8, 2018)

To be fair they played off that DB wasn't 100 percent.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD was good for the most part today. Only low point really was the Rose/Lynch match but other than that the other matches and segments were good or solid.


I didn’t care about Cesaro/Woods.  That was a throwaway.

And Royce/Charlotte was no good.  (At least it served a purpose.)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> To be fair they played off that DB wasn't 100 percent.


Yeah. Smart on their part. DBry loses some momentum but not that much and he can bounce back quickly. Rusev needed this win and it being clean is huge for him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t care about Cesaro/Woods.  That was a throwaway.
> 
> And Royce/Charlotte was no good.  (At least it served a purpose.)


I thought Cesaro/Woods was decent as a match. Wish the feud would be more serious than just New Day being dicks with pancakes though.
Royce/Charlotte was acceptable. Nothing great but passable for a TV match.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> To be fair they played off that DB wasn't 100 percent.



Yeah, I think that's gonna be the story for a bit.
"You still have brain problems Bryan. Can you actually beat the Miz?"

I'll give it a chance. Though I fear it'll suffer from the same problem the long heat segment in his WM match had. They wanna make us wait for him to get to a spot that we've been waiting for since forever. I hope they don't push it past its peak like they do everything else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Becky lynch is officially the female Ziggler in my book.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Miz qualified because he loves his daughter more than Daniel Bryan loves Birdie.  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

Renee wit them tiddy freckles


----------



## Kuya (May 8, 2018)

Renee wit them tiddy freckles


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

That Miz/Hardy finish was really good.

I just looked at it again. Really lazy cover by Jeff.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2018)

A lot of matches that DB is booked in feel a bit extra. Did he really have to be thrown across a table?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> A lot of matches that DB is booked in feel a bit extra. Did he really have to be thrown across a table?


Like I said.  I'm uncomfortable watching his matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Murphy wrestled angry tonight guys.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 8, 2018)

Rusev cucked himself for a push.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rusev cucked himself for a push.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2018)

Don't you guys think Smackdown has too much talent?

Usos, Bludgeon Brothers, Orton, AJ, Nakamura, Joe, Asuka, Almas, Sanity.  All had the night off.

And the show was good.


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't you guys think Smackdown has too much talent?
> 
> Usos, Bludgeon Brothers, Orton, AJ, Nakamura, Joe, Asuka, Almas, Sanity.  All had the night off.
> 
> And the show was good.



It's almost like you don't need to have every single friend on the show every week.
Gives them time to breath, gives us time to miss them, can prolong feuds and rivalries without filling them with useless padding.

I know it sucks for some people to miss out on a payday, but I really wish they'd cool their jets more. I mean, it's just one episode. The real money's at the house shows anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

It really is the only explanation for Rusev winning a match.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It's almost like you don't need to have every single friend on the show every week.
> Gives them time to breath, gives us time to miss them, can prolong feuds and rivalries without filling them with useless padding.
> 
> I know it sucks for some people to miss out on a payday, but I really wish they'd cool their jets more. I mean, it's just one episode. The real money's at the house shows anyway.


I hope they do mix it up a little more.

By comparison, Raw seems thin to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope they do mix it up a little more.
> 
> By comparison, Raw seems thin to me.


That extra hour kills RAW. They have enough talent for 2 hours of great, non bullshit WWE, but not enough for 3 so it just leads to filler and overexposure. And of course 2 major problems at the top of the RAW hierarchy don't help things either.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2018)

So did WWE drop the teasing breakup of Rusev Day? Or is it just on hold because Rusev won this week? I hope its the former so they can just add Lana to make the Rusev Day duo a trio.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

I'm so glad English has a job!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 9, 2018)

Sheikh got worked into a shoot by WWE


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Acting like shes mega talent like you when youre just thirsty as fuck is the same as Vinnie acts like.



At least i’m straight. Vince straight up eat samoan dicks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Its sad that DB is on a pointless feud with Cass 

It won’t do anything good for both wrestlers. 

Cass is a talentless tall and fat guy on the same tier as Roman and Nia


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't you guys think Smackdown has too much talent?
> 
> Usos, Bludgeon Brothers, Orton, AJ, Nakamura, Joe, Asuka, Almas, Sanity.  All had the night off.
> 
> And the show was good.


This isn't a negative.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Sheikh got worked into a shoot by WWE


imagine if wwe could arrest fans for talking shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

rumor is becky lynch and her man not together.


she better sleep with someone in higher management to get a push.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Sonya Deville is hot guys.  I think she moved into my top 10.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> rumor is becky lynch and her man not together.
> 
> 
> she better sleep with someone in higher management to get a push.



Maybe she's the one with Cena.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Cena and Nia are hooking up.  It's the only explanation for her push.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena and Nia are hooking up.  It's the only explanation for her push.



Maybe Vince is into fat chicks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

All In has to get CM Punk.  They need him desperately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> At least i’m straight. Vince straight up eat samoan dicks


Wont deny this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine if wwe could arrest fans for talking shit.


Nobody in this thread would be safe. Vince would have Thor  hanged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> All In has to get CM Punk.  They need him desperately.


Its in Chicago too so I could go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

Now I get why they had Rusev go over Daniel


----------



## Kuya (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't you guys think Smackdown has too much talent?
> 
> Usos, Bludgeon Brothers, Orton, AJ, Nakamura, Joe, Asuka, Almas, Sanity.  All had the night off.
> 
> And the show was good.



Kinda like NXT, have the talent rotate.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe she's the one with Cena.


nah

Carmella beat Charlotte Roman Reigns clean

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena and Nia are hooking up.  It's the only explanation for her push.



don't do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nobody in this thread would be safe. Vince would have Thor  hanged



vince can't see me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (May 9, 2018)

Tag Team Champs Bludgeon Bros vs. Tag Team Champs Deleter of Worlds is going to happen right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

I can confirm this happens to all Asian people when they don't want to talk to whitey.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can confirm this happens to all Asian people when they don't want to talk to whitey.



you guys are falling for Naka's antics and seriously believe he don't speak english??


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Tag Team Champs Bludgeon Bros vs. Tag Team Champs Deleter of Worlds is going to happen right?



Only if it's at the Hardy compound and if they bring in a shit load of failed gimmick character cameos so they can fling them into the Lake of Deletion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Only if it's at the Hardy compound and if they bring in a shit load of failed gimmick character cameos so they can fling them into the Lake of Deletion.



Eugene should make an appearance and that redneck fat guy who always wear a red top lol


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Nia sat on Alexa in England today.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

She needs a bit of work but I think she can do well in the WWE if she learns the system.  Plus she's being trained by Jay Lethal so he must see something in her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Charlotte ruptured implant.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia sat on Alexa in England today.



that hippo


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia sat on Alexa in England today.


Ghost got his wish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She needs a bit of work but I think she can do well in the WWE if she learns the system.  Plus she's being trained by Jay Lethal so he must see something in her.


This girl had a match at the nxt tapings tonight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This girl had a match at the nxt tapings tonight.



Cool.  Hoping she get's picked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

Charlotte Flair will be undergoing surgery to repair a ruptured implant, PWInsider.com has confirmed. One source believes Flair will undergo the surgery following the WWE European tour that kicks off this week

the hell


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

So wwe gonna have her wrestle with a ruptured titty?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte Flair will be undergoing surgery to repair a ruptured implant, PWInsider.com has confirmed. One source believes Flair will undergo the surgery following the WWE European tour that kicks off this week
> 
> the hell



What a great decision to have Asuka lose to this bitch with a weak titty.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2018)

DB is on this week's TIJ. He mentioned he had a mental breakdown while filming TB post-retirement. He ended up traveling home to recuperate. He also talked about some of Cena's house rules, one which was you had to make your bed every day and another where you had to dress-up professionally for dinner.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DB is on this week's TIJ. He mentioned he had a mental breakdown while filming TB post-retirement. He ended up traveling home to recuperate. He also talked about some of Cena's house rules, one which was you had to make your bed every day and another where you had to dress-up professionally for dinner.



Hmm, the making your own bed I can somewhat understand but dressing up professionally for dinner.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

I love Miz dressing up as Cena and talking about his house rules.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> So wwe gonna have her wrestle with a ruptured titty?


Yeah, what the fuck?  Send this bitch home!


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DB is on this week's TIJ. He mentioned he had a mental breakdown while filming TB post-retirement. He ended up traveling home to recuperate. He also talked about some of Cena's house rules, one which was you had to make your bed every day and another where you had to dress-up professionally for dinner.


I thought cena hated dressing up?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte Flair will be undergoing surgery to repair a ruptured implant, PWInsider.com has confirmed. One source believes Flair will undergo the surgery following the WWE European tour that kicks off this week
> 
> the hell



I'm guessing it's that locker room mentality of being physically tough to work through an injury or lose your spot during recovery.    The question is does Flair have any worries of losing her position in the SD women's division if she were to take time off to have her implant repaired.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing it's that locker room mentality of being physically tough to work through an injury or lose your spot during recovery.    The question is does Flair have any worries of losing her position in the SD women's division if she were to take time off to have her implant repaired.


No.  Charlotte is the one girl that doesn’t have to worry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Charlotte is the one girl that doesn’t have to worry.



True.  Becky seems to have fallen out of favor with creative with the losses she's having to endure, Lana just sucks, Naomi is a rave concert which ruffies and fucking occur when the lights dim, Iconnics and Absolution still trying to situate themselves to the brand, and Carmella needs time to prove what she can draw as a champion.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Out of the Iconics and Absolution.  Who would you push?


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

Lana should just be a manager. Not every woman should have to wrestle. At least not to where they expect her to be an actual threat for the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Out of the Iconics and Absolution.  Who would you push?



Don't know.  Since I have the Network I might as well make use of watching their work in NXT.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Dana, Lana, Tamina, Alicia Fox.  They should all be released.

And I would monitor Carmella, Nia, and Sarah Logan.  If they don’t improve in 6 months.  They are gone too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dana, Lana, Tamina, *Alicia Fox*.  They should all be released.
> 
> And I would monitor Carmella, Nia, and Sarah Logan.  If they don’t improve in 6 months.  They are gone too.



To think that her and Kelly Kelly were technically hired by Dunn due to them posing in a magazine he saw, she would be the one that would stay with the company.


----------



## Shirker (May 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think that her and Kelly Kelly were technically hired by Dunn due to them posing in a magazine he saw, she would be the one that would stay with the company.


I just thought of the phrase "Dunn has jungle fever" and I wanna die.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool.  Hoping she get's picked up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Dakota Kai getting a title shot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir Dakota Kai getting a title shot.



Go on...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

Too bad that Paige don't feel too good


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Go on...


She lost.  They are not ready to make her a serious contender unfortunately.

Baszler/Cross looks like the Takeover match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She lost.  They are not ready to make her a serious contender unfortunately.
> 
> Baszler/Cross looks like the Takeover match.



Should've at least let her get some revenge on Baszler by giving her a stink face.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She lost.  They are not ready to make her a serious contender unfortunately.
> 
> Baszler/Cross looks like the Takeover match.


Nikki about to bring home that gold baby


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2018)

Also what's this I hear about Becky being single now?


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also what's this I hear about Becky being single now?


Get behind me in line.  I have always been her biggest supporter around here.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

just sign this bitch you fucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Honestly.  WWE has too many women.  But I'm okay with them cutting 4-5 to make room for Storm. Cut 10.

Get the independent talent you like before it gets injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> just sign this bitch you fucks.


they're not ready for her


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

She's not officially WWE.  But they clearly like her.  She went further than any other unsigned women at the Mae Young Classic.  She has wrestled at WWE Axxess during Wrestlemania weekend two years in a row.  And now they are advertising her for their UK special.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2018)

they won't sign her but they'll put weak ass sarah logan on tv every week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Maybe Toni turned WWE down?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> they won't sign her but they'll put weak ass sarah logan on tv every week.


Sarah Logan's indy gimmick was actually decent. No idea why WWE didn't stick with it (too similar to Cross I guess?) and she can at least wrestle at a passable level. Can't say the same for the likes of Rose, Carmella or Morgan


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2018)

Morgan, Brooke, and Logan can't even get a match on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

10/10


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

Lmao One Piece

Dragon and his Revolution are proudly reprensenting the gay community


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DB is on this week's TIJ. He mentioned he had a mental breakdown while filming TB post-retirement. He ended up traveling home to recuperate. He also talked about some of Cena's house rules, one which was you had to make your bed every day and another where you had to dress-up professionally for dinner.



That is true. John is really sensitive about those things. He almost killed me when I went to a dinner with the whole fam including Nikki’s parents and I was wearing a ripped John Cena shirt and shorts. 



Rukia said:


> Dana, Lana, Tamina, Alicia Fox.  They should all be released.
> 
> And I would monitor Carmella, Nia, and Sarah Logan.  If they don’t improve in 6 months.  They are gone too.



Nia won’t be released because she’s related to The Rock and she’s samoan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 10/10


wwe still paying you to promote this revisionist shit?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2018)

I wondered how much they would gas that with the network haha.

Answer seems to be infinity.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2018)

I would run in the ring with my dick in my hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

WWE has never run anything into the ground.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2018)

I wonder if the WWE is classified as an MBE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

_Nikki Bella, since moving out of Cena’s home in Florida, has said she is now living in Phoenix with Bryan & Brie. But US Weekly said while she’s living in the Danielson house, she spends her nights at John’s apartment. So are we to believe Cena now has an apartment in Phoenix? Because that sneaking out in Phoenix to spent nights in Tampa suburbs is a hell of a daily commute, especially considering Cena is almost never home to begin with. Anyway, for those keeping track, People Magazine’s sources, which thus far have had him breaking up with her, then her breaking up with him, say that they are almost surely getting back together again (US reported they probably would get back together again) and it was just the pressure of a lavish made-for-TV wedding that freaked him out. Luckily the cameras for Total Bellas were right there to get the scripted version of what really happened this upcoming season. _

John didn't listen to Hogan about working yourself into a shoot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE has never run anything into the ground.



they're young and hip like the fanbase


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

John is confused. DBry never knew about John and Brie's little secret.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _Nikki Bella, since moving out of Cena’s home in Florida, has said she is now living in Phoenix with Bryan & Brie. But US Weekly said while she’s living in the Danielson house, she spends her nights at John’s apartment. So are we to believe Cena now has an apartment in Phoenix? Because that sneaking out in Phoenix to spent nights in Tampa suburbs is a hell of a daily commute, especially considering Cena is almost never home to begin with. Anyway, for those keeping track, People Magazine’s sources, which thus far have had him breaking up with her, then her breaking up with him, say that they are almost surely getting back together again (US reported they probably would get back together again) and it was just the pressure of a lavish made-for-TV wedding that freaked him out. Luckily the cameras for Total Bellas were right there to get the scripted version of what really happened this upcoming season. _
> 
> John didn't listen to Hogan about working yourself into a shoot.



I really don't care for this.  Next we're probably going to hear the wedding is back on, then they're going to film the honeymoon, probably their "leaked" sex tape, and then Nikki giving birth for that TB ratings.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really don't care for this.  Next we're probably going to hear the wedding is back on, then they're going to film the honeymoon, probably their "leaked" sex tape, and then Nikki giving birth for that TB ratings.



It'll be all worth it if we get footage of Nikki sitting on John's face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 10, 2018)

*Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Big Cass upset the powers-that-be in WWE last week by going against a directive given to him before a segment involving a little person.




In case you missed it, the segment on SmackDown Live featured a little person dressed as Daniel Bryan and ended with Cass beating him down in the middle of the ring.


According to sources, however, it didn’t play out exactly as scripted.


We’re told Cass was directed to be done with the attack after hitting the impersonator with a big boot, but the wrestler asked if he could take it further with a beatdown. Backstage officials said no, but BC felt strongly about doing so and took the issue up with Vince McMahon … who also shot him down.


When the segment happened in the ring though, Big Cass went against what he was told after hitting the big boot and mounted the little person to throw a barrage of punches.


Sources tell us backstage officials were very unhappy and it landed the recently returned wrestler in hot water. A few days later he lost to Daniel Bryan at Backlash, then wasn’t used on TV during SmackDown Live this week. No word on whether that was already the plan before he went off-script.


The video of the segment published by WWE on YouTube does not include the punches, nor does the photo gallery on WWE.com. Watch the footage that was cut out below.*

Why the fuck would Cass goes into business for himself in a midget segment of all things, it's like he doesn't know Vince loves that shit...


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John is confused. DBry never knew about John and Brie's little secret.



John is the father.  He finally realised how to not pull out at 2?

Also Big Cass is sounding to be just as unlikable as Enzo backstage.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It'll be all worth it if we get footage of Nikki sitting on John's face.


While giving birth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> *Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Big Cass upset the powers-that-be in WWE last week by going against a directive given to him before a segment involving a little person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gets injured in a feud with Enzo that should have ended a hell of a lot sooner than it did, loses girlfriend to a member of New Day, his mouthpiece ends up getting fired for being an asshole and sticking his dick in bat shit insane, and is going to back to a similar feud with a different person..... might as well.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> *Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned Big Cass upset the powers-that-be in WWE last week by going against a directive given to him before a segment involving a little person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why break script over a midget beatdown? The fuck?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

This friend Cass thinks beating up a midget was so important to getting himself over, he risked getting himself fired for it. Holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> John is the father.  He finally realised how to not pull out at 2?
> 
> Also Big Cass is sounding to be just as unlikable as Enzo backstage.



John is no selling everything! Even retirement!

Cass sucks tbh. he's worse than Enzo


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

That Big Cass story is funny.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

I don't want a money in the bank match for the tag teams.  That's overkill.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

Karate Kid is good again.  So maybe there's hope for professional wrestling too?

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

Charlotte posing for a perfect body photo when she's got a deflated boob blowing in the wind like a popped balloon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> cass likes to beat midgets and small people like enzo. he can't do that shit to brock
> 
> charlotte? with that busted boob? lol


Yup gonna be on those espn covers where the athletes get completely butt naked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yup gonna be on those espn covers where the athletes get completely butt naked



disgusting 

NIA tier


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

Honestly, there are like 15 other WWE women I would rather rather see in the body issue,

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

why can't it be alexa or mandy rose? peyton royce ffs?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2018)

Cass so stupid honestly pick your shots


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2018)

all height, no brains

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2018)

people I want to see nude over Charlotte:

Alexa
Bayley
Asuka
Peyton
Billie
Mickie
Naomi
Becky
Natalya
Renee
Dasha
Charly
Jojo
Maria
Mandy
Liv
Lana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> people I want to see nude over Charlotte:
> 
> Alexa
> Bayley
> ...


Anyone from NXT?


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone from NXT?


Dont know,


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> all height, no brains


And you can't teach that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

I mean they would pick the girl who's straight up and down and has her daddy's face to pose nude instead of thickie james or 5 feet of thickness bliss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2018)

Velvet SKy would also be a top pick of mine.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean they would pick the girl who's straight up and down and has her daddy's face to pose nude instead of thickie james or 5 feet of thickness bliss.


Winning over Asuka maybe made Charlotte the top pick?

It also seems like ESPN doesn’t make this magazine for men.  They never choose the hottest women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2018)

Could it be miss flair that is dating Cena?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Dont know,


I think Kairi is struggling in NXT.

But I would love to see her in a body issue.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean they would pick the girl who's straight up and down and has her daddy's face to pose nude instead of thickie james or 5 feet of thickness bliss.


I was in that one section lurking for porn and you said a few years ago Siri might be taking your spot for Gianna Micheals.
You lost some respect from me!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Cass thinks beating up a midget was so important to getting himself over, he risked getting himself fired for it. Holy shit.



Dude isn't that smart.

Apparently he's also a hardcore Trump supporter.



WhatADrag said:


> I was in that one section lurking for porn and you said a few years ago Siri might be taking your spot for Gianna Micheals.
> You lost some respect from me!



Kiara Mia > Siri > Gianna Michaels

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 10, 2018)

Blasphemy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 10, 2018)

lmao Siri


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (May 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao Siri


Say what you what but she plays a great Power Girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I was in that one section lurking for porn and you said a few years ago Siri might be taking your spot for Gianna Micheals.
> You lost some respect from me!


she was fresher at the time than gianna. gimme a break, bro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone from NXT?


Nikki Cross high-key thick AF


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2018)

but after looking at my old gianna videos a few years after that comment I take it back. gianna was a beast in the 00s!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 11, 2018)

Yeah.

Gianna's appeal is that she fuck like a beast.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2018)

why tf did you post this?!


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why tf did you post this?!


Because it’s funny that wwe posted it.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Winning over Asuka maybe made Charlotte the top pick?
> 
> It also seems like ESPN doesn’t make this magazine for men.  They never choose the hottest women.



Its for the gay community!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

Gianna is the Stone Cold or Brock of porn.

Like shes a legit all time goat if you know your pornstars and who means who to the culture.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because it’s funny that wwe posted it.


ima sit on your face.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

top porn stars of all time

1. Gianna Micheals
2. Pinky
3. Sasha Grey
4. Jada Stevens
5. Sara Jay

2000's porn was truly the best era but now its mostly trash because homemade stole the wave.

Riley Reid on her way becoming an all time great. She like the shield.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Juice Man (May 11, 2018)

Butterface Sara Jay. 

Not to mention that she said in interviews she'll never do anal.

Claudia Marie >>> Sara Jay


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

Sara Jay is the HBK of ring work.


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2018)

Hello Lisa Ann


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Sucks that there isn't a ppv this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

From the Wrestling Observer:



> *The belief in the U.K. is that Toni Storm has signed with WWE.* Apparently there was a video montage for the King of the Ring two-day event at Royal Albert Hall in London on 6/18 and 6/19 and her photo was shown. Storm was scheduled for June with Stardom and told the promotion that she needed to leave after the 6/17 show because she had a date she need to make on 6/18 in England. She could be working it without a contract, similar to when she was in the Mae Young Classic. WWE is also attempting to sign a lot of talent in the U.K. right now for both their own television show, and more, to keep them away from ITV, which started taping television today. But it is not confirmed she signed and if she did, she and WWE would be keeping it secret anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Hello Lisa Ann


She the undertaker

she came back and no one cared


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

You motherfuckers need some Anjelica and some Lucie Wilde in your life.

Yeah, that's right. I'm all about those Russian bitches.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

@WhatADrag thoughts on the Takeover card?

To me it’s one of the blandest looking cards in a while.  I do think Dream vs Ricochet could be good though.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

when is the next Takeover?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

WWE NXT Championship Match: Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan
 Street Fight: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa
 NXT Women’s Championship Match: Nikki Cross vs. Shayna Baszler
 NXT Tag Team Championship Match: Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong and Kyle O’Reilly
 Ricochet vs. The Velveteen Dream

Card looks terrible. Only match worth a damn is Gargano vs Ciampa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE NXT Championship Match: Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan
> Street Fight: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa
> NXT Women’s Championship Match: Nikki Cross vs. Shayna Baszler
> NXT Tag Team Championship Match: Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong and Kyle O’Reilly
> ...


It’s the best they can do after the main roster stole all their talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

They have like 200 people in the Performance Center. If that's the best they can do, they better buy ROH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE NXT Championship Match: Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan
> Street Fight: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa
> NXT Women’s Championship Match: Nikki Cross vs. Shayna Baszler
> NXT Tag Team Championship Match: Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong and Kyle O’Reilly
> ...



its quite decent. most of their big guns already went to the main roster and they have to make do of the remaining talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

Nah, this card is sub-Backlash tier.

No Cole? No EC3?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, this card is sub-Backlash tier.
> 
> No Cole? No EC3?


I don't like Baszler.  The women's division is dead as long as she's on top.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

They're only pushing Baszler because she's Ronda's BFF.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

but Baszler can actually fight. but i prefer Sonya Deville. at least sonya is still fuckable unlike Baszler lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

Adam Cole and EC3 injured perhaps? or are they written off in a storyline?


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 11, 2018)

Is this the start of the comeback? Is he going to go back wrestling 
*Spoiler*: __ 



after he got BTFO again at his next UFC fight?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE NXT Championship Match: Aleister Black vs. Lars Sullivan
> Street Fight: Johnny Gargano vs. Tomasso Ciampa
> NXT Women’s Championship Match: Nikki Cross vs. Shayna Baszler
> NXT Tag Team Championship Match: Oney Lorcan and Danny Burch vs. Roderick Strong and Kyle O’Reilly
> ...



card does look bad, but no matter what Takeover seems to always over deliver


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2018)

Cass about to get pinned by local talent at a next show.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

Card is trash but this isn't the first time there was a trash card that ended up overachieving by the NXT crew.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

I mean, Lars Sullivan in the main event seems both too soon and incredibly underwhelming. The dude wasn't even on tv for like four months.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

is the street fight loser leaves nxt?

could see that main eventing


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

I like that NXT is mixing it up. This is how the WWE ppv's should be that aren't the A level PPVs.
This is how the main roster should also mix up Raw and SD's instead of having the same faces wrestle/appear week in and week out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

watched Backlash repeat...................wish I hadn't


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2018)

Oh my God I'm glad you're still alive after looking at that again .

I was actually demoralized from that show.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Nobody cares about Nia.  Halfway around the world and she gets no reaction for the third night in a row.  the crowd took turns rooting for Sasha and Bliss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh my God I'm glad you're still alive after looking at that again .
> 
> I was actually demoralized from that show.


Seth and Miz have nice chemistry but oh my god everything else sucked.

I knew Big vs Small feuds are lame as shit so DB vs Big Ass didn't do nothing but annoy me


I personally enjoyed the shitty shenanigans ending to AJ vs Naka 

but dear god the ME 


it was torture


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nobody cares about Nia.  Halfway around the world and she gets no reaction for the third night in a row.  the crowd took turns rooting for Sasha and Bliss.



why would they cheer a hippo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

They both kicked each other in the balls!  That was great!


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why would they cheer a hippo?


She’s meant to be the top babyface isn’t she?

She stands up to her bullies and her body shamers.  She’s a hero Jake!  So why weren’t fans over-the-Moon to see her???


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

AJ and Nakamura kicking each other in the balls is a hilarious way to end a match.  And if this was a random Smackdown match.. it would have been great.

But this was a PPV Match.  With a no DQ stipulation.  Three months into a feud.  In front of a tired crowd and tired viewers at home.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth and Miz have nice chemistry but oh my god everything else sucked.
> 
> I knew Big vs Small feuds are lame as shit so DB vs Big Ass didn't do nothing but annoy me
> 
> ...



I think AJ vs. Naka was rated one of the best matches of the night. Might be a fale memory though..they were rated well for something in a recent WWE poll.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

McIntyre should hit Ziggler with a Claymore on Monday night.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think AJ vs. Naka was rated one of the best matches of the night. Might be a fale memory though..they were rated well for something in a recent WWE poll.


Huh didnt figure that.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

> In theory, Miz defeating the United States champion should earn him a title shot at some point. It should also be noted that Hardy's sole two losses in singles competition since returning to WWE in April 2017 have come against The Awesome One.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s meant to be the top babyface isn’t she?
> 
> She stands up to her bullies and her body shamers.  She’s a hero Jake!  So why weren’t fans over-the-Moon to see her???



nia is the real bully! alexa was only teasing her. there's no need for a hippo to get physical

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

i kinda miss seeing triple h vs jeff hardy tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Miz beat the fucking shit out of Jeff!  He made him look like a chump!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Miz and R Truth beating down Punk, Cena, and Del Rio is still one of the goat moments in WWE history.  Certainly in the last decade.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

> WWE allegedly planting "fake news" to try and divert attention from Cena banging Carmella


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2018)

John


----------



## WhatADrag (May 11, 2018)

legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

I would become the biggest Cena fan ever if he really was dating Carmella.  And if he impregnated her like a couple of months into their relationship.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Huh didnt figure that.



Yeah actually that cant be right  .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

Nakamura turning heel doesn't change the fact he's still slow and lazy in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

They won't put the belt on Nakamura.  WWE heel champions are relied upon to eat up tv time.  More so than babyfaces.  That means promos.

I just don't see them going in his direction.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 11, 2018)

He can't even speak English!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2018)

Sasha and Alexa in the ring together is still my favorite female combination.

But enough is enough.  It's time for a double turn.  Sasha in particular is a natural heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah actually that cant be right  .


I kinda thought that Seth vs Miz was end all be all.

also oh yeah I saw Backlash Sunday with you guys..................... this PPV sorta made me forget about it


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2018)

Kevin Sullivan got his ass beat bad today.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda thought that Seth vs Miz was end all be all.
> 
> also oh yeah I saw Backlash Sunday with you guys..................... this PPV sorta made me forget about it


AJ/Naka was decent. And it was just getting good then WWE pulled that bullshit finish. In terms of in ring it was 2nd best (tells you a lot when a bullshit finish match cut short about 10 minutes early was still the 2nd best). My main issue is WWE is doing the same nonsense they did with AJ/KO. Cut the matches short just when they start to pick up due to bullshit screwy endings to prolong the feud. Its maddening. Just let them go all out, no interruptions and no major time constraints FFS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ/Naka was decent. And it was just getting good then WWE pulled that bullshit finish. In terms of in ring it was 2nd best (tells you a lot when a bullshit finish match cut short about 10 minutes early was still the 2nd best). My main issue is WWE is doing the same nonsense they did with AJ/KO. Cut the matches short just when they start to pick up due to bullshit screwy endings to prolong the feud. Its maddening. Just let them go all out, no interruptions and no major time constraints FFS.


Yeah I get you, it's just that it scares me how much my mind threw away Backlash .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I get you, it's just that it scares me how much my mind threw away Backlash .


Nah its all good. Backlash was filler and dumpster fire after the opener. Don't blame you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah its all good. Backlash was filler and dumpster fire after the opener. Don't blame you.


also Dean Ambrose still rehabbing but looks like he might be coming soon 


all I say is.............make him heel!! 

babyface Seth vs heel Dean at SS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also Dean Ambrose still rehabbing but looks like he might be coming soon
> 
> 
> all I say is.............make him heel!!
> ...


Dean will be a Face to get cheers for Roman and they'll team up to bury AOP then when that doesn't work Vince will have Bray and Matt beat them in the Tag Title Match and the team will quietly disband and Dean will never be heard from again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean will be a Face to get cheers for Roman and they'll team up to bury AOP then when that doesn't work Vince will have Bray and Matt beat them in the Tag Title Match and the team will quietly disband and Dean will never be heard from again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean will be a Face to get cheers for Roman and they'll team up to bury AOP then when that doesn't work Vince will have Bray and Matt beat them in the Tag Title Match and the team will quietly disband and Dean will never be heard from again.


 
Dean will be turned to Roman's manager

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kevin Sullivan got his ass beat bad today.


He must have been booking a show.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean will be turned to Roman's manager


I actually like that a lot.

Almas and Roman wrestling a big match.  Vega and Ambrose as valets arguing and distracting the ref and doing everything they can to help their men win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I actually like that a lot.
> 
> Almas and Roman wrestling a big match.  Vega and Ambrose as valets arguing and distracting the ref and doing everything they can to help their men win.



so you want Ambrose to ruin another woman huh?


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you want Ambrose to ruin another woman huh?


What did he do to Renee Young??  She looks different!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He can't even speak English!


He's still in a better position than the gay club or catch phrase mr. glorious.

I know HHH ready to smack Vince in the head with a shovel because he put so much work into these nxt talents just for them to be booked like doo doo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2018)

Dean being Roman’s manager sounds hilarious! Are they going to rack more Ls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean being Roman’s manager sounds hilarious! Are they going to rack more Ls?


Kinda like you with your jokes?


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean being Roman’s manager sounds hilarious! Are they going to rack more Ls?


I really like it.

Rusev and Roman could feud.  Aiden English sings Rusev to the ring.  And then Dean interrupts and sings Roman to the ring.

It’s gold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He's still in a better position than the gay club or catch phrase mr. glorious.
> 
> I know HHH ready to smack Vince in the head with a shovel because he put so much work into these nxt talents just for them to be booked like doo doo.



Drag too much of a nerd to even get a simple joke.


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean will be a Face to get cheers for Roman and they'll team up to bury AOP then when that doesn't work Vince will have Bray and Matt beat them in the Tag Title Match and the team will quietly disband and Dean will never be heard from again.



According to people who have been leaking things that have actually come true over the past few months Vince might have finally listened to Roman, Triple H, Steph, All of his writers except Dunn and is actually planning a proper heel turn for Roman.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> According to people who have been leaking things that have actually come true over the past few months Vince might have finally listened to Roman, Triple H, Steph, All of his writers except Dunn and is actually planning a proper heel turn for Roman.



lol Steph , she probably goes 'Yes daddy, Roman as face is a good idea.'


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

You just know Stephanie doesn’t contribute shit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You just know Stephanie doesn’t contribute shit.


ding ding ding we have a winner.

Steph's just a THOT trying to pretend she actually does something


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2018)

A good question for them at one point becomes why bother to try that hard with Roman? A heel turn and run almost writes itself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2018)

Gonna need videos of Steph saying "Yes daddy."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> A good question for them at one point becomes why bother to try that hard with Roman? A heel turn and run almost writes itself.


Seriously.  Just keep doing what they are doing.  Except put him up against babyface opponents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

just like WWE , this place is dead in the water


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just like WWE , this place is dead in the water


That tends to happen around here every time someone mentions Dean Ambrose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That tends to happen around here every time someone mentions Dean Ambrose.


True . Least it's better than jerking to overrated Alexa. Holy shit do people's standards change just due to titties and ass

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Not a good post Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not a good post Dean.


It's true, her ring skills are eh, her mic skills suck, she's just a porn star pretending to be a wrestler


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

You are a sad vile man.  And I pity you.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's true, her ring skills are eh, *her mic skills suck*, she's just a porn star pretending to be a wrestler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

I love this. The ass seems to save Alexa from the criticism of her overratedness


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I love this. The ass seems to save Alexa from the criticism of her overratedness


I don't claim that Alexa isn't overrated. She's been overpushed yes. And her ring skills are average at best. But to claim she sucks on the mic? That's bait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't claim that Alexa isn't overrated. She's been overpushed yes. And her ring skills are average at best. But to claim she sucks on the mic? That's bait.



I'll give you that 

I don't know , honestly as someone who wants to see a new female heel or face or whatever, I'm sick of the praise she gets just cause there's worse around her by the booking. Once she turns face, she's gonna get exposed big time and most of these guys will turn on her like they do to others


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

It's possible maybe even likely that Alexa will suck as a face.  She was bad as a face before.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Owens and Zayn need to start fucking winning!  These guys are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 12, 2018)

Maybe that kid actually was stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe that kid actually was stupid.


Only a stupid kid gets his sign taken away so easily.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2018)

Kevin Owens not in the Money in the bank match.  Smh.  This company is just really fucking stupid sometimes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens not in the Money in the bank match.  Smh.  This company is just really fucking stupid sometimes.


Neither is Zayn despite those 2 being the MVPs of last year's MITB, and the 2016 one too IIRC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens not in the Money in the bank match.  Smh.  This company is just really fucking stupid sometimes.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Neither is Zayn despite those 2 being the MVPs of last year's MITB, and the 2016 one too IIRC.



I think those morons in creative are going to have them face each other in the up coming PPV going from what's happen at Backlash and after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2018)

Deadass I don't give a shit about Epico or Primo but do you know how hype I'd get if Carlito spits in someone's face?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

saw the Raw after, and it's pretty fucking sad how everyone gets pops for beating Roman's ass.

Vince you dun fucked up


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2018)

Dean is a Nia fan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

Dean is the SJW of this thread.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Ambrose flopping fucked up dean the poster's interest in women folk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Cena with facial hair


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean is the SJW of this thread.


Nah Im the dude who doesnt let pussy dictate talent

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ambrose flopping fucked up dean the poster's interest in women folk.


Again though why is dropping pipe bombs mean Im gay? That shits as dumb as Thor rage towards Roman or Ghost pretending he gets girls or Rukia thinking he clever with his trolling?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Plus the three stooges are basically white knighting a bitch who wouldnt look their way. And Im the SJW? Bros please , I find her hot and if she offered to do me, Id say yes in a Minute but the way Rukia hypes her up is the way Vince hypes up Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus the three stooges are basically white knighting a bitch who wouldnt look their way. And Im the SJW? Bros please , I find her hot and if she offered to do me, Id say yes in a Minute but the way Rukia hypes her up is the way Vince hypes up Roman.


Well rukia has made it obvious he's a hybrid of kevin dunn and vince macman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

Dean trying to make me The Heartbreak Ghost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean trying to make me The Heartbreak Ghost.


Nah more like Bozo the Clown


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean trying to make me The Heartbreak Ghost.



Careful you might lose your smile.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Careful you might lose your smile.



I'm more afraid of getting his baldspot and lazy eye.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm more afraid of getting his baldspot and lazy eye.



Could be worse, could be Baron Corbin


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly its the same fatigue I have of Bliss being in title contention more so than just her itself


I can understand it and if that shit is bothering you a lot then I'd say just skip her segments or stop watching raw because vince is gonna continue pushing bliss like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm more afraid of getting his baldspot and lazy eye.


Welp you can prevent one of these by avoiding Kane.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp you can prevent one of these by avoiding Kane.



But Kane is a dentist.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Could be worse, could be Baron Corbin


I didn't truly realize how badly Corbin is balding until I saw a recent segment of HBK where he still had long hair and he somehow has more of a hairline than Corbin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

Corbin got fucking Cryptkeeper/Benjamin Franklin hair.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just like WWE , this place is dead in the water



Event overload man. I'm exhausted after Backlash still lmao.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

What's up?  Why are you guys dragging my name through the mud?


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Event overload man. I'm exhausted after Backlash still lmao.


Worst PPV of all time after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 13, 2018)

Saudi Arabia needs to pay for The Greatest Backlash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 13, 2018)

I told this lady happy mothers day and she said thanks you too.

wtf.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Worst PPV of all time after all.



I'll put 90% of the "In your house." PPVs as worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2018)

Damn!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Damn!!


LOOOOL SCOTT HALL THE FIRST TO ANSWER!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Worst PPV of all time after all.


Not even as bad as most WCW ppvs from 98-01.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2018)

Wait why would Becky write it today?  Mother's day for Irish is in March like in UK.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LOOOOL SCOTT HALL THE FIRST TO ANSWER!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait why would Becky write it today?  Mother's day for Irish is in March like in UK.


She resides in the US so she may as well follow it's dates.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Worst PPV of all time after all.




Video recaps bad PPVs but agrees that Backlash 2018 is one of the worst of all time lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait why would Becky write it today?  Mother's day for Irish is in March like in UK.


Trying to suck up to Kevin Dunn.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 13, 2018)

All In tickets sold out within the first hour of tickets going on sale today.


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All In tickets sold out within the first hour of tickets going on sale today.



Yeah but mostly bots or booking sites that going raise the prices


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2018)

I wonder what it's like to be on the receiving end of that much money man.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 13, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah but mostly bots or booking sites that going raise the prices


Either way they sold all the tickets.

Cody and Bucks won.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

I guess it sold out on hype.  The announcements have been underwhelming.

How big though is the venue?  Isn’t this less than 20,000 people?


----------



## Bump (May 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Either way they sold all the tickets.
> 
> Cody and Bucks won.



Yeah not saying not just hope alot of seats are filled because ive heard the prices are high af now


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2018)

Fat Owens looks like DJ Khaled

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Plus the three stooges are basically white knighting a bitch who wouldnt look their way. And Im the SJW? Bros please , I find her hot and if she offered to do me, Id say yes in a Minute but the way Rukia hypes her up is the way Vince hypes up Roman.



Stop dodging.

The real question now is.. how was Nia?? Was she on top?


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2018)

lol didn't know Russo and Cody went at it:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Stop dodging.
> 
> The real question now is.. how was Nia?? Was she on top?



well I'll be the first to admit I'd hit it too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2018)

You are a good guy Dean Ambrose.  Just stop spouting bullshit to get a rise out of people.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You are a good guy Dean Ambrose.  Just stop spouting bullshit to get a rise out of people.


bro I like Alexa , just need to settle down on her in here is all I ask.

I get we all want to tap dat ass, there's no disagreement with any of you there. Just that she needs some time away from the belt


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2018)

well isn't she hurt anyway?


----------



## Gibbs (May 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> well isn't she hurt anyway?


Too much Strowman time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> well isn't she hurt anyway?


yeah but I meant if she was active 

obviously now she's gonna be on the shelf for a while


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2018)

Braun probably eating her out right about..now


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

licking the soul outta her saying

get these hands

get these.... hands


get.... these... hands...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Bump said:


> Yeah not saying not just hope alot of seats are filled because ive heard the prices are high af now



so basically  the majority of the tickets are from fans


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

I just think there are a certain amount of people loyal to ROH/indie wrestling.  And they did a good job hyping this up for months.

They need some WWE talent if they really want to put on a good show though..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

These motherfuckers have Okada on the card. When you have the world champion of the second biggest promotion in the world on your card, you didn't draw a goddamn thing on your own. They didn't do shit. 

It'd be really shitty if the main event is Cody vs fuckin Brutus Magnus too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2018)

GOD OF WAR is awesome tho 
viva PS4 viva Sony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I just think there are a certain amount of people loyal to ROH/indie wrestling.  And they did a good job hyping this up for months.
> 
> They need some WWE talent if they really want to put on a good show though..


imagine needing wwe talent when they have okada and omega. And I'm hearing rumors of CM Punk.


Do they need to bring booty o's, pancakes, and 50 superman punches and suplexes to have a great show?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Thank god WWE recorded this week.

Warriors vs Rockets
Celtics vs Cavs

more important


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSS

WORK SO HARD FORGOT TO VACATIONNNN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

I read this guy’s comments.  And I couldn’t let him get away with it!

The guy suplexes people with his dick has no right to be talking about saving wrestling.  He has no right to act like wrestling needs to be saved.  If he really cared, he would fucking quit!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I read this guy’s comments.  And I couldn’t let him get away with it!
> 
> The guy suplexes people with his dick has no right to be talking about saving wrestling.  He has no right to act like wrestling needs to be saved.  If he really cared, he would fucking quit!



he's a novelty wrestler

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

I like WWE.  I spend money and even occasionally attend events.

But if you buy up all of the merchandise this company sells, then there might be something wrong with you.  At the very least you are geeky asf.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

I can't remember the last time wwe had shirts I'd wear in public. like 20 years ago?


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSS
> 
> WORK SO HARD FORGOT TO VACATIONNNN


Sad TNA couldn't get the job done. Sad it had to be Stardust to do it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like WWE.  I spend money and even occasionally attend events.
> 
> But if you buy up all of the merchandise this company sells, then there might be something wrong with you.  At the very least you are geeky asf.



Ghost be in the crowd wearing I'm a hugger.



[S-A-F] said:


> I can't remember the last time wwe had shirts I'd wear in public. like 20 years ago?


I rock AJ and RKO shit in public.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost be in the crowd wearing I'm a hugger.
> 
> 
> I rock AJ and RKO shit in public.


hmm true orton's stuff does blend in with regular clothes really well.

AJ probably has a bunch of abbreviations on his like Orton's too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Drag mad af I still have my nWo Wolfpac tshirt. 

Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac or might wind up in a bodybag


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

It's all over for for Nia!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's all over for for Nia!



i fear for Ronda's well being. Nia might sight on her. that hippo!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Vince demands a champion that can actually wear the belt!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag mad af I still have my nWo Wolfpac tshirt.
> 
> Don't turn your back on the Wolfpac or might wind up in a bodybag


this real.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's all over for for Nia!


ronda gonna save us


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 14, 2018)

Can't wait to see Nia botch and Ronda spergs out and kill her live on the WWE network for $9.99...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

LMAO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

so DB still not resigned with WWE and with CM Punk appearing at All In, they managed to sell out the 10000 seats


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Punk ain't gonna be at All In when he's still under contract with UFC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I read this guy’s comments.  And I couldn’t let him get away with it!
> 
> The guy suplexes people with his dick has no right to be talking about saving wrestling.  He has no right to act like wrestling needs to be saved.  If he really cared, he would fucking quit!



But Cody and Mick Foley sold to that man's cock. 








Rukia said:


> LMAO.



Well that was a short reign.   That or expect the predictable run in/betrayal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk ain't gonna be at All In when he's still under contract with UFC.



he's only under contract in his fight next month though


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk ain't gonna be at All In when he's still under contract with UFC.


CM Punk better win next month if he wanna have a contract in September lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Punk gonna end up getting choked out again and won't wake up until October.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 14, 2018)

What did John means by this?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

This nikki situation fucked up Cena his last run.

Put her in a dumpster.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Vince booking John's love life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

No Way Jose v Baron Corbin v Bobby Roode for a mitb spot?  No matter who wins.  We all lose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No Way Jose v Baron Corbin v Bobby Roode for a mitb spot?  No matter who wins.  We all lose.



I didn't realize there was a match I wanted to see less on the planet than Cody Rhodes vs Nick Aldis and then Vince said "Hold my beer."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Besides like the match of the show. raw real skippable

phew thanks vince i can focus on the playoffs


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Can't wait to see Nia botch and Ronda spergs out and kill her live on the WWE network for $9.99...


This would be worth my $9.99.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _RAW Spoilers_ 




- _Mojo Rawley_ def. Chad Gable (_Main Event_)

- Roman Reigns is out first, reportedly to the usual negative reaction. He calls out Jinder Mahal, and it’s General Manager Kurt Angle who answers. Angle is putting Mahal in a Triple Threat Money in the Bank qualifier with Bobby Lashley and Elias tonight. Roman wants in on that, but the GM says no. Reigns accepts that but says he’s gonna do what he needs to do and heads backstage to find The Modern Day Maharajah. They brawl backstage and the fans cheer Jinder. When they return to the arena, Reigns lands a Superman Punch and officials pull them apart.

- _Seth Rollins_ def. Kevin Owens via pinfall following a Curb Stomp to retain the Intercontinental Title, in a match which is predictably described as excellent

- Nia Jax and Ronda Rousey’s Money in the Bank title match is announced in the arena

- _Bobby Roode_ def. Baron Corbin and No Way Jose via pinfall (Glorious DDT on Jose) for a spot in the men’s Money in the Bank ladder match

- In a backstage segment, KO demands a rematch with Rollins from Angle. (Some reports say Kurt shot him down)

- Bo Dallas and Curtis Axel are here, and they’re now known as “The B Team” (“B” seems to be short for “best”)

- _The B Team _def. Breezango via pinfall following a tandem neckbreaker to Fandango; British fans were into Dallas and Axel, chanted _The A Team_ theme song thoughout the match; The B Team immediately calls for a Title shot after their first win. Have seen some folks saying Matt Hardy was in an earlier segment teasing Bo and Curtis for the Lake of Reincarnation, so that angle might not be done.

- _Sasha Banks, Natalya and Ember Moon_ def. The Riott Squad via submission (Liv Morgan tapped to Natty’s Sharpshooter)

- Braun Strowman will team with Finn Bálor against Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre later

- _The Deleters of Worlds_ def. The Revival via pinfall (Matt Hardy on Scott Dawson) in a match London reportedly wasn’t very interested in.

- Sami Zayn is out, and the crowd’s excited to see him. He calls attention to his resemblence to Prince Harry. He says Bobby Lashley gave him vertigo when he suplexed him on his first night back. They show part of Lashley’s interview from last week, and Zayn says he’s bringing Bobby’s sisters to Raw next week to expose him as a fraud.

- _Alexa Bliss_ def. Bayley and Mickie James via pinfall (following a DDT on Bayley) for a spot in the women’s Money in the Bank ladder match

- Roman attacks Mahal backstage again, spearing him through a wall. Jinder is stretchered out and Angle says he’ll find someone to replace him in the main event.

- They announce a November return to the UK which will see and Raw and SmackDown tape in Manchester

- _Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre_ def. Braun Strowman and Finn Bálor via pinfall (Ziggler on Bálor after Drew pushed him off the top rope and crotched him); seems Braun put through Drew through the GRR trophy during the match

- The “Sami exposes Lashley” segment is officially announced for next Monday; London does not seem to like Bobby

- Kevin Owens replaces Jinder in the main event

- _Kevin Owens_ def. Elias and Bobby Lashley via pinfall (on Elias after a frog splash) for a spot in the men’s Money in the Bank ladder match

- Dark match is Reigns, Lashley and Rollins vs. Owens, Zayn and Elias. Faces win after Roman spears KO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2018)

Great banter by WWE to have Braun's entire Mania build be that he doesn't need a tag partner and have 99% of his matches since Mania be tag matches

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the spoilers. Looks like I can skip RAW. English fans are some of the stupidest crowds in the world. They're the ones that had the brilliant idea to sexualize Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Thank god they did the right thing with Owens.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

We got rid of the brand specific PPVs.  And there is one thing I have definitely figured out already.

And that is that tag team wrestling will not be a priority moving forward.  Tag team belts are more likely to be defended at a Raw or Smackdown than at a big PPV event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Now I dont have to watch it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

So I lost my career match . Now cant ever be accountant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Dean is gonna have to sneak back in under a mask and win a new contract.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean is gonna have to sneak back in under a mask and win a new contract.


Have to call myself EL DEANO luchador


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

raw somehow sounds worse than usual reading it all out like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> raw somehow sounds worse than usual reading it all out like that.


made me want to skip out all honestly 

but then again I think I'd rather skip out on Raw from now on


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> made me want to skip out all honestly
> 
> but then again I think I'd rather skip out on Raw from now on


I haven't really sat through a raw in a good while. You should do the same.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I haven't really sat through a raw in a good while. You should do the same.


I probably will. Might go play GOD OF WAR or prepare when I have to explain to fam that I have to change majors


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2018)

Just tuning for a little.  Already know the outcome due to spoilers but damn to still hear those boos.   Holy shit, Jinder got cheers when Roman told him to come out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Meltzer was right.  They are trying to get Roman over by acting like the company is against him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2018)

This double turn I'm looking at.  Holy shit, to turn Jinder face and finally having Roman go heel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

The fans are behind Mahal.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Kevin Owens worked three matches tonight??


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

oh good rollins vs ko before the rockets/warriors


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens worked three matches tonight??


how fat boy have stamina for that?


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how fat boy have stamina for that?


He’s motivated because he knows that he’s winning money in the bank.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Booker T!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

imagine watching roode vs corbin vs no way jose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

Imagine being English and being a WWE and waiting for them to come to you once a year and then paying to watch this show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> imagine watching roode vs corbin vs no way jose


When one of those guys qualifies for money in the bank.  It tells me there are too many participants in the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> When one of those guys qualifies for money in the bank.  It tells me there are too many participants in the match.


nah, it tells me wwe has to many triple threats and selecting the wrong wrestlers.

Imagine having the best woman on the roster in Sasha Banks lose a chance to be in the mitb but mandy rose makes it.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> nah, it tells me wwe has to many triple threats and selecting the wrong wrestlers.
> 
> Imagine having the best woman on the roster in Sasha Banks lose a chance to be in the mitb but mandy rose makes it.


Mandy won’t make it.


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine being English and being a WWE and waiting for them to come to you once a year and then paying to watch this show.



Had the chance to buy tickets.  Decided not to.  Went once back in 04? (Was that the year when Orton was kicked out of Evolution or was it 05). That's enough for me unless a major PPV comes over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 14, 2018)

They should replace Sasha Banks with Cassidy Banks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Sami Zayn is going to humiliate Lashley next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Sami brought out the reading glasses again!


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 14, 2018)

Is Bobby Roo an actual case of the wrestler's entrance being over and not the wrestler itself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2018)

So much jiggly ass here. 

Love it.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Is Bobby Roo an actual case of the wrestler's entrance being over and not the wrestler itself?


Exactly.  He’s so lucky wwe gave him that entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2018)

Loool dead thread


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

The crowd is chanting for Bobby’s sisters!


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2018)

Kevin Owens and his best friend Sami Zayn qualified!


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn is going to humiliate Lashley next week!





Rukia said:


> The crowd is chanting for Bobby’s sisters!


Lashley ruined already. Why they didn't bring him in as a ass beating MMA guy is beyond me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2018)

So AJ v Naka tomorrow on SD with winner choosing stipulation for MITB.
WHY? WHY ARE YOU HAVING THIS MATCH ON SMACKDOWN WEEKS BEFORE ITS FOR THE TITLE?
Why isn't the MITB match just No Holds Barred so there is no DQ nor countout?
Why will WWE subject us to yet ANOTHER AJ/Naka non-finish (because like hell there'll be an actual winner here)?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So AJ v Naka tomorrow on SD with winner choosing stipulation for MITB.
> WHY? WHY ARE YOU HAVING THIS MATCH ON SMACKDOWN WEEKS BEFORE ITS FOR THE TITLE?
> Why isn't the MITB match just No Holds Barred so there is no DQ nor countout?
> Why will WWE subject us to yet ANOTHER AJ/Naka non-finish (because like hell there'll be an actual winner here)?


On a taped show too!


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

The Bobby Lashley sister thing is fucking fascinating.

And it's a must watch segment for next week tbh.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Only for the possibility of a total train wreck of a segment but since Sami is involved it'll at least be funny.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

I'm not saying it's going to be good.  I'm saying expect the unexpected.  It's a real mystery where they could be going with this.

This like the Jason Jordan Kurt Angle's son reveal from last year.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2018)

Oh i agree no telling where they will go with this could be anywhere.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Kurt Angle in a wig is going to play one of the sisters.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should replace Sasha Banks with Cassidy Banks.


sasha better


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn is going to humiliate Lashley next week!


lashley already did that to himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Someone has a great eye.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> sasha better



Drag into balding women.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag into balding women.


Amber Rose a bad bald bitch


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

I want Lashley's sisters to "accidentally" cost him a match next week.  And then they come out to confront Zayn during his reveal.  And it looks like they are going to beat his ass.  All of a sudden they drop the charade.  Everyone in the ring is smiling and laughing.  Sami makes out with the youngest one.  And they cut a promo about how Lashley is a terrible brother.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

what a lucky turnbuckle pad


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should replace Sasha Banks with Cassidy Banks.



she looks weird


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

those bulma tits, are those canon?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> she looks weird



Yeah, she has clothes on. That's pretty strange.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Sasha is one of my favorites.  I think the Sasha Banks character is hot.  But I will be the first to admit.  I have no idea what she looks like irl.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is one of my favorites.  I think the Sasha Banks character is hot.  But I will be the first to admit.  I have no idea what she looks like irl.



i thought you already met her in person??


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i thought you already met her in person??


That was Sasha Banks the character with her purple wig. And gaudy glasses.  Not Mercedes whatever her last name is.

All I know about her is that she is fit and has a nice body.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> those bulma tits, are those canon?


They can if you want them to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was Sasha Banks the character with her purple wig. And gaudy glasses.  Not Mercedes whatever her last name is.
> 
> All I know about her is that she is fit and has a nice body.



but over the top hairline right? lol

god i miss layla!


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They can if you want them to be.



Begita-sama is having a field day


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

I feel like when Sasha takes her purple wig off she's got your stereotypical balding black chick shit going on under there. Barely even neck length hair that starts at the top of her head.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like when Sasha takes her purple wig off she's got your stereotypical balding black chick shit going on under there. Barely even neck length hair that starts at the top of her head.


You might be right.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Yahiko (May 15, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Sorry Dean.  Your greatest rival qualified for mitb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

I'm not one of the top 5 contributors to this thread anymore, damn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Holy shit, Soultaker resurrected from his buried alive match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, Soultaker resurrected from his buried alive match.



The doctors cleared me to come back, something about Roman being terrible and there being 2 brands now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

That means there's hope for my big return angle for the Big Show!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That means there's hope for my big return angle for the Big Show!



I'm actually down to watch him CATCH THESE HANDS again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

Well hell, I was about to come here to make a random post about the All-In show (and the salt surrounding it), 
But nevermind that shit, here comes SoulTaker!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sorry Dean.  Your greatest rival qualified for mitb.


Well Vince and you guys agree on one thing .....looks >>>> talent


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

His gimmick is that he's in nothing but intergender tag matches and he refuses to tag out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Vince and you guys agree on one thing .....looks >>>> talent


I like when the women have both.  One attribute isn't enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like when the women have both.  One attribute isn't enough.


I will agree that Alexa is closer to having both than most but fuck man , she's getting about the same amount of opportunities as Roman 

We all know Alexa gonna cash in on Ronda if she beats Nia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Alexa isn't winning mitb.  Even though she should.

She's too similar to Carmella as far as chicken shit antics go.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well hell, I was about to come here to make a random post about the All-In show (and the salt surrounding it),
> But nevermind that shit, here comes SoulTaker!



I'm actually not aware of the salt but if it's because the event is more of a gimmick show than a wrestling show I'd get it. 

It's cool that they're going to be the first non-WWE wrestling event to get 10,000 people since WCW was a thing. To me that's a bit more monumental as it'll probably show NJPW they can be a bit more aggressive than they have been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm not one of the top 5 contributors to this thread anymore, damn.


Its what happens when you don't protect your spot. The young upcomers like me swoop in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _SD Spoilers_ 




- Daniel Bryan starts the show, talking about how disappointed he was to lose to Rusev last week. When he came back, he was just happy to be doing what he loves. Now, he wants to be on top and he’s willing to scratch and claw to climb up there. Before all is said and done, he will be WWE champ again.

- Big Cass is here, and he wants DB to hold on. He’s sick of hearing Bryan running his mouth, he may have fans fooled with his inspirational story, but he’s not buying it. He’s the reason for the Rusev loss, and he’s going to make sure he keeps Bryan from his dreams. Cass didn’t tap at Backlash because he was in pain - he did it because he couldn’t wait to get up and inflict more pain on Bryan. And that’s what he’s gonna keep doing, following DB around like a shadow to hurt him. He brags about eliminating Bryan after his record-breaking run at Greatest Royal Rumble. He mocks the “Yes” chant with a series of questions he answers, ending with “should Daniel Bryan stay home and let Brie Bella wear the pants in the family?”

- Bryan attacks and targets Cass’ leg. A pair of referees pull him off, but he evades them to attack more, eventually putting on a YES Lock. A team of officials and agents pull him off to end the segment.

- _The New Day_ def. The Bar, winning one spot in the men’s Money in the Bank ladder match

- Bludgeon Bros got a promo/video

- Paige puts Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose in a MitB qualifier Triple Threat against Becky Lynch. The former Absolution members are again shocked their former leader doesn’t have their backs.

- Renee Young interviews AJ Styles, and they riff about match stipulations (including a “pole on a pole” match). No matter what he picks, everyone will be entertained - except that con artist Shinsuke Nakamura. AJ speaks forearm to face, and there’s no way Nakamura beats him in the house he built.

- _Andrade “Cien” Almas_ def. Ric Constantino (I think? It was a presumably local enhancement guy)

- Backstage, Lana talks to Rusev, revealing she has a match against Billie Kay for a spot in MitB. She wants them to be “Mr and Mrs Money in the Bank”

- The Royal Mellabration starts with a Palace Guard-type introducing her by saying “God Forget The Queen, but God Save Carmella”; she rags on the crowd for not giving her respect when they’ll “line up outside a hospital for a glimpse at a royal baby”. She demands they bow down to her. The audience reminds her of the women’s locker room, because none of them thinks she deserves to be champ. She runs down how she’s better than everybody in “not so Great Britain”, because “Mella is Money”. She runs down a list of everyone she’s better than, including Ronda Rousey and Trish Stratus...

- That brings out the GM (to a big pop). She heard how Carmella thinks she’s better than everyone else, so she’s here to announce the challenger for Money in the Bank. The champ tries to claim she’s not working that show, Paige says she is and she’s facing... Asuka.

- The Empress of Tomorrow enters. Asuka gets in Carm’s face, and the Champ slides out of the ring behind Paige. The Royal Rumble winner poses to end the segment.

- Backstage to Young interviewing Nakamura. She asks about his chances tonight, he says “what does chance mean?” She rephrases to possibility, and Shinsuke says he understands, but she’s using the wrong word. It’s a certainty he’ll win after he destroys AJ’s face with his knee.

- Total Bellas commercial, and Paige says we’ll see The Miz vs. Jeff Hardy in a U.S. Title match later (probably dark match after 205 Live)

- _Becky Lynch_ def. Sonya Deville and Mandy Rose via submission (Rose to Dis-Arm-Her) to win a spot in the women’s Money in the Bank ladder match

- Titantron promos feature Samoa Joe trash-talking and setting up a match against Big Cass for next week, and The IIconics talking trash about Lana and saying Billie Kay will win the briefcase after beating Lana

- Ronda Rousey is announced as making her UK debut on the Aug. 29 London house show

- _Shinsuke Nakamura _def. AJ Styles via pinfall, wins the right to pick the stipulation for their WWE Title match at Money in the Bank (fans on Twitter reported the usual “This is awesome” chant, but many also said this was the best Styles/Nak match in WWE)



AJ/Nak match that's allowed to just go and isn't interrupted by a bullshit finish is amazing? Who would have guessed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Billie Kay vs Lana???


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm actually not aware of the salt but if it's because the event is more of a gimmick show than a wrestling show I'd get it.
> 
> It's cool that they're going to be the first non-WWE wrestling event to get 10,000 people since WCW was a thing. To me that's a bit more monumental as it'll probably show NJPW they can be a bit more aggressive than they have been.



Not exactly. It's not so much its gimmicky nature that is getting peoples' goat. There are small groups of people trying to downplay the success of the event as a whole for whatever reason.

"It's not really an independant"
"WWE sells those numbers every monday"
"Half of the tickets went to scalpers"
"This isn't gonna change anything in the wrestling landscape"

That sorta thing. Seriously, did the Young Bucks or Cody _actually kill someone_ and I'm just out of the loop since I don't watch much indie stuff? It seems like anything they or (to a lesser extent) Ospreay are so much as adjacent to gets shit on by a subset of weird people.

And yeah, 10,000 people sold out is pretty neat. Even neater that it apparently happened in the span of an hour. Hope they stream it. They say they aren't going to, but it's wrestling and people lie compulsively, so fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Not exactly. It's not so much its gimmicky nature that is getting peoples' goat. There are small groups of people trying to downplay the success of the event as a whole for whatever reason.
> 
> "It's not really an independant"
> "WWE sells those numbers every monday"
> ...


Or we could, you know , actually go


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or we could, you know , actually go



I'm not giving scalpers the satisfaction of gypping me for profit, no matter how cool I think the event's gonna be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm not giving scalpers the satisfaction of gypping me for profit, no matter how cool I think the event's gonna be.


smh you won't sacrifice yourself for the great CM Punk-sama?!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

l bet the AJ/Nakamura match sucked ass like all their other matches have but the reviewer is a weeaboo that jacks off to Japanese wrestling and bought $2000 All In tickets so anything they do is awesome in his eyes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> smh you won't sacrifice yourself for the great CM Punk-sama?!!!!



Stephanie said that CM Punk left us in our time of need, so I owe him nothing!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Stephanie said that CM Punk left us in our time of need, so I owe him nothing!


Well she's left us with our time of need every day so , not like she has room to talk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

@ Cass btw. That poor midget hating friend.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its what happens when you don't protect your spot. The young upcomers like me swoop in.



I remember when I thought Zack Ryder could be a solid midcarder too



Shirker said:


> Not exactly. It's not so much its gimmicky nature that is getting peoples' goat. There are small groups of people trying to downplay the success of the event as a whole for whatever reason.
> 
> "It's not really an independant"
> "WWE sells those numbers every monday"
> ...



That's pretty weak stuff. Shit on Nick Aldis/Cody being a main event but the actual event itself when it's self-funded by the actual talent? The common theme I see when people shit on the Bucks or Ospreay is that they haven't actually watched their matches. Yeah they do crazy moves and they do flip but it's usually with a semblance of psychology that works when you're suspending disbelief at a fucking wrestling show.

I mean during the Saudi Arabia event Devitt got cucked by Seth climbing a ladder at regular person speed and people are out here acting like this is Dragon Gate USA redux.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well she's left us with our time of need every day so , not like she has room to talk



It's a bunch of grown folk being petty as hell but I think it probably stings that Punk did more in a 4 year run than HHH has done in 20 years with the help of subjective recons to boost his legacy. Like DX being as big as the NWO and the WWE analog for them when it's like, no, that shit all happened on Austin's back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Nah, Ospreay is terrible. His matches with Ricochet are embarassing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's a bunch of grown folk being petty as hell but I think it probably stings that Punk did more in a 4 year run than HHH has done in 20 years with the help of subjective recons to boost his legacy. Like DX being as big as the NWO and the WWE analog for them when it's like, no, that shit all happened on Austin's back.


 
I sorta feel for HHH in the essence that the dude has done so much to help and hurt the business, yet the shadows of Steve and Rock will always follow him till the end. Plus with Rock being big in Hollywood, and Austin somewhat has a spot, it's even worse


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, Ospreay is terrible. His matches with Ricochet are embarassing.



I think you mean his match with Vader because those matches with Ricochet were Shounen as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

HHH was in Blade 3 doe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I sorta feel for HHH in the essence that the dude has done so much to help and hurt the business, yet the shadows of Steve and Rock will always follow him till the end. Plus with Rock being big in Hollywood, and Austin somewhat has a spot, it's even worse



Do you feel bad for reformed KKK members too


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH was in Blade 3 doe.



You know of everyone in that movie he married into the highest net worth


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Do you feel bad for reformed KKK members too



 wait where did this come from?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Actual footage from Ricochet vs Will Ospreay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait where did this come from?



Never forget




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actual footage from Ricochet vs Will Ospreay






The matches with Scurll, Liger, and Kushida were pretty great too. Chikara Ospreay wasn't very good but this version is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Never forget
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah 

even the crowd was like , what the fuck?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

And as great as NXT is who have they actually developed? That Performance Center has produced like 3 talents and Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH was in Blade 3 doe.



Evolution of Wrestlers in Marvel. Triple H being followed up and outclassed by Batista who is an improvement on all things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

I think Batista said he can't get anyone in upper management to take his calls which is nuts. He had a pretty big role in Infinity War, dude got more camera time than Captain America.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Batista said he can't get anyone in upper management to take his calls which is nuts. He had a pretty big role in Infinity War, *dude got more camera time than Captain America.*



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. 

I heard about the phone situation on Reddit and thought it was a meme before I read up on it. It's so fucking weird with WWE being as Gold-Digger-y as they are that they suddenly aren't giving big movie star Dave the time of day. _So_ weird in fact that some people are assuming its a work, which is so fucking dumb it might as well be true.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was Sasha Banks the character with her purple wig. And gaudy glasses.  Not Mercedes whatever her last name is.
> 
> All I know about her is that she is fit and has a nice body.


this racist


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well hell, I was about to come here to make a random post about the All-In show (and the salt surrounding it),
> But nevermind that shit, here comes SoulTaker!


I have friends going. I couldn't afford to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Soul Taker cleared after two years to face Big Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this.
> 
> I heard about the phone situation on Reddit and thought it was a meme before I read up on it. It's so fucking weird with WWE being as Gold-Digger-y as they are that they suddenly aren't giving big movie star Dave the time of day. _So_ weird in fact that some people are assuming its a work, which is so fucking dumb it might as well be true.



The whole Angel-Pirate shenanigans had me 

I mean I can understand not fucking with him when he was cosplaying Tong Po in bad 80s remakes but to not take his calls right now when it's probably cheaper to book him than Rousey and Lesnar seems like the sort of bad business they would do. Batista is fucking weird too, he's talking about wanting to do the Jericho thing and only do house shows so it's even more head scratching.

I think it probably has to do with Batista putting VKM on blast for fucking up his comeback at the Rumble and for breaking up the Shield a night after beating Evolution. Batista is too secure to share an actual opinion.



WhatADrag said:


> Soul Taker cleared after two years to face Big Cass.



Just biding time before I leave for Japan


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2018)

Oh shit soul taker is back to put roman over


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

teddy said:


> Oh shit soul taker is back to put roman over


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

seriously, where did your ass go?

You mid-card status now.

The big three main eventers here now are Ghost, Rukia, and myself


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> seriously, where did your ass go?
> 
> You mid-card status now.
> 
> The big three main eventers here now are Ghost, Rukia, and myself


so two shit trollers and an Orton fan are main eventers?

No  wonder the ratings for this thread is going down hill

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Narutoforums Meltzer reporting that the front office is displeased with Dean's complaining backstage after he didn't go over in his career match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> seriously, where did your ass go?
> 
> You mid-card status now.
> 
> The big three main eventers here now are Ghost, Rukia, and myself



I had gotten hired by a firm that paid me more money but the work was way more intense and this place was getting too troll friendly for my liking so it wasn't as much fun, for me at least. Now I'm just chilling, trying to write a book, and be more stress free.

So all I have to do is bury the weak link to get my spot back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose went into business for himself to pummel a midget.  And it's a sad thing to see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I had gotten hired by a firm that paid me more money but the work was way more intense and this place was getting too troll friendly for my liking so it wasn't as much fun, for me at least. Now I'm just chilling, trying to write a book, and be more stress free.
> 
> So all I have to do is bury the weak link to get my spot back?



Rukia would be the easiest to bury.

And word? You caught my attention with the writing a book part. I'm going to college now for professional and creative writing. I want to be an author.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

I heard Jeff Hardy got hurt walking to the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Jeff Hardy stay hurt just give him some meth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Soultaker is back because he's interested in this sisters of Bobby Lashley storyline.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

How did Jeff get into the country when he couldn't go to England in TNA due to his criminal past.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Can Ambrose get a heel turn already or do we have to have shitty Shield reunions that are actualized diminishing returns?



WhatADrag said:


> Rukia would be the easiest to bury.
> 
> And word? You caught my attention with the writing a book part. I'm going to college now for professional and creative writing. I want to be an author.



You read my mind.

That's fucking awesome dude I never knew you were into writing. I wish it was what I was doing all along but I hear you have to try a bunch of different things to figure out they aren't right for you. I read this book by Hirohiko Araki that was pretty great, I'm using his character sheets for character creation and it's pretty cool. There's a bunch of things that really help you differentiate the characters so they don't come out too similar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Can Ambrose get a heel turn already or do we have to have shitty Shield reunions that are actualized diminishing returns?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dean vs Seth was supposed to happen at Mania but he got hurt


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean vs Seth was supposed to happen at Mania but he got hurt



So they were going to get shit booking that they had to make look good? There matches are generally pretty alright but that seems like a pretty dull feud on the surface.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Can Ambrose get a heel turn already or do we have to have shitty Shield reunions that are actualized diminishing returns?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to school for computer related reasons. I took computer classes and hated every moment of it. I have always had the interest in writing. My grammar is trash but I had a history of winning awards and being published in a book for my writings before. I took writing classes this semester and loved it.  My professor recommended I send my stories to some literary magazines. I know I'm still trash so I need to be writing everyday but I just haven't been in the mood to do anything sense going on summer break.

I have just been on a movie and retro video game frenzy.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Can Ambrose get a heel turn already or do we have to have shitty Shield reunions that are actualized diminishing returns?



I'm going to have to defend the previous reunion a little bit since unforseen incidents basically damaged it from the start.  Roman getting ill, Dean getting injured pretty much hurt any chance it had.  

Still think a year or 2 down the road a heel reunion of the three with them basically trying to own Raw would be a good thing IF the story ends with some new blood going over at WM.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

I'm looking for the next avatar.

Can't find it yet


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Shield reunion led to many fangirls on tumblr posting embarrassing stories about how thirsty they are, though. So it wasn't a total loss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

It's pretty sad that 205 Live is worth watching now and SD Live isn't anymore. We used to get like one really good work rate match out of this show but it's been ass for so long now. Can we skip to Joe dominating and cutting great promos for like 2-3 months before they ruin it?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

There is definitely heat on Cass.  Big guys don't instantly tap out.  Not in this company.

Next weeks Cass is going to get choked out by Samoa Joe.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

This Big Cass promo is awful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Big Cass is getting humiliated.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There is definitely heat on Cass.  Big guys don't instantly tap out.  Not in this company.
> 
> Next weeks Cass is going to get choked out by Samoa Joe.



>Honestly thinks there was any rhyme or reason to Cass tapping.

lol, they just did it because making people tap is Bryan's thing and Cass is a dumb heel. I have a hard time believing Cass could piss someone off enough to fuck up his booking.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Honestly thinks there was any rhyme or reason to Cass tapping.
> 
> lol, they just did it because making people tap is Bryan's thing and Cass is a dumb heel. I have a hard time believing Cass could piss someone off enough to fuck up his booking.


Did you see much of a bitch boy he was made out to be tonight??


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Lebron James>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Did my boy Almas show up?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Nakamura doesn't speak English.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's pretty sad that 205 Live is worth watching now and SD Live isn't anymore. We used to get like one really good work rate match out of this show but it's been ass for so long now. Can we skip to Joe dominating and cutting great promos for like 2-3 months before they ruin it?


Soultaker returns and already saying stuff that confuses me.  Smackdown is actually watchable now, before this small shakeup draft it was so so boring.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Lebron bout to go 40 points at least.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's pretty sad that 205 Live is worth watching now and SD Live isn't anymore. We used to get like one really good work rate match out of this show but it's been ass for so long now. Can we skip to Joe dominating and cutting great promos for like 2-3 months before they ruin it?


nobody watching 205.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Mandy Rose looks so uncomfortable with this entrance.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mandy Rose looks so uncomfortable with this entrance.


She needs to get in touch with her 80s stripper side.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't like the teams that are left.
> 
> Maybe the Celtics.  But they aren't title contenders.


How don't you like Lebron?
I thought your your avy and sig combo was dedicated to Chris Bosh or some shit.

These games have been fire if you love basketball.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

Sloppy match.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you see much of a bitch boy he was made out to be tonight??



Kinda busy so I'm not watching.
What he do?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)

@SoulTaker is back? Sweet


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)

Did i just miss a Mandy Rose wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Soultaker returns and already saying stuff that confuses me.  Smackdown is actually watchable now, before this small shakeup draft it was so so boring.



Take away the happy to have DB back hype and it really is a shell of itself. Even now they're just rearranging shit to get ready for Summerslam, nothing is really happening. Bludgeon Brothers are kind of goofy and 80s. AJ/Nakamura needed a heel turn from Nak to get any traction which is pretty absurd. Jeff Hardy is doing a bunch of midcard purgatory feuds doing his greatest hits. It's sleep walking material until Joe and Almas start doing stuff.



WhatADrag said:


> nobody watching 205.



It's actually the best thing going in this company over the past 3 months since Vince gave HHH back control of it. Good matches, interesting angles, lack of 50/50 bullshit booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's actually the best thing going in this company over the past 3 months since Vince gave HHH back control of it. Good matches, interesting angles, lack of 50/50 bullshit booking.



Thing is it's only on the network where they air after a SD show with half the crowd, by the way who's not even interested.

So it's like personally I don't care at all.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2018)

I'm annoyed every time the Iconics are on tv.  Does that mean they are doing well?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Take away the happy to have DB back hype and it really is a shell of itself. Even now they're just rearranging shit to get ready for Summerslam, nothing is really happening. Bludgeon Brothers are kind of goofy and 80s. AJ/Nakamura needed a heel turn from Nak to get any traction which is pretty absurd. Jeff Hardy is doing a bunch of midcard purgatory feuds doing his greatest hits. It's sleep walking material until Joe and Almas start doing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually the best thing going in this company over the past 3 months since Vince gave HHH back control of it. Good matches, interesting angles, lack of 50/50 bullshit booking.


Before this it was even worse though. Jinder Mahal and Corbin stinking up the place and no feuds or match-ups I cared about. I'm actually interested now with bryan back, heel naka the nut destroyer and Joe and Almas on there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So they were going to get shit booking that they had to make look good? There matches are generally pretty alright but that seems like a pretty dull feud on the surface.


They were building up that Seth and Dean were tag champs and that Dean was gonna cost them the titles at Rumble setting up Heel Dean vs Babyface seth


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Before this it was even worse though. Jinder Mahal and Corbin stinking up the place and no feuds or match-ups I cared about. I'm actually interested now with bryan back, heel naka the nut destroyer and Joe and Almas on there.



That's very true but at least when they did the Jinder run it was ironically good for how terrible it was and the fact he's fucking Canadian. At this point there's kind of no reason that SD isn't where it was last year during the Talking Smack era. When we get back to that level I'll be very very happy.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The crowds that stay weren't interested because they didn't want to watch shitty ass Daivari not be a cruiserweight. Idk about you but I have to justify spending the $9.99 by watching something other than old ECW for the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> Road Dogg has been sober for years so it's just them being trash. Peyton Royce is probably going to get some run though, she's not bad.


Takeover/and wwe ppvs a good reason for 9.99 imo.

but I'm still behind the idea that Vince is just out of touch and him with all his people need to be replaced with HHH and his boys.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The crowds that stay weren't interested because they didn't want to watch shitty ass Daivari not be a cruiserweight. Idk about you but I have to justify spending the $9.99 by watching something other than old ECW for the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> Road Dogg has been sober for years so it's just them being trash. Peyton Royce is probably going to get some run though, she's not bad.


Mickie James CrazySweetheart collection is worth it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Mandy Rose needs to join Titus Worldwide and they need to imply it's actually Titus and Apollo collecting white girls to get blacked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose needs to join Titus Worldwide and they need to imply it's actually Titus and Apollo collecting white girls to get blacked.


I miss those days when WWE had their women getting naked.

Imagine if they did cross over to RK or Brazzers with their hottest women


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They were building up that Seth and Dean were tag champs and that Dean was gonna cost them the titles at Rumble setting up Heel Dean vs Babyface seth



Tbh I didn't notice that was the route they were taking, I thought they were really going to milk that tag team for everything it was worth and keep the belts on them for a while. 



WhatADrag said:


> Takeover/and wwe ppvs a good reason for 9.99 imo.
> 
> but I'm still behind the idea that Vince is just out of touch and him with all his people need to be replaced with HHH and his boys.



I don't think the PPV quality has been what it was. We were getting atleast one four star match every PPV and now it's more infrequent. Even grading this shit on a curve and going into it with a positive outlook it ends up being poor quality. I don't mean that in a none of these guys can wrestle and none of my favorites are getting pushed way, I mean just objectively taking it for what it is. 

Just as a for instance what the hell are they doing with Braun? I know he won the GRR but the guy is literally the ultimate compromise between Vince and the fans but we have to wait for Brock to break Punk's record before anything happens? VKM is almost a century old and he's that fucking immature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)

nice match/.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbh I didn't notice that was the route they were taking, I thought they were really going to milk that tag team for everything it was worth and keep the belts on them for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you're right.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> nice match/.


Hearing everyone praising the match.

I will have to watch


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

wwe need to stop promoting their brands and start promoting their talent like the nba does


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wwe need to stop promoting their brands and start promoting their talent like the nba does



But we gotta make Stephanie a star like her dad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> But we gotta make Stephanie a star like her dad


Ego manics run the WWE.

The logic we hear from other fans is crazy when you think about it.

I hate the excuses we give WWE too.

"They have no competition so they don't have to try or make any stars."

They don't even have to try. They are just purposely giving us the worst.
Have Asuka be on a undefeated streak for years just to have her lose to Charlotte who lost to Carmella.

I hate this company but I love wrestling


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2018)

Wait they aren't returning Batista's calls?! 

Wow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 15, 2018)

Batista deserves it for wearing all blue gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2018)

So Jeff apparently injured in a Dark Match.
If its bad strap that belt on Almas or Rusev ASAP


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait they aren't returning Batista's calls?!
> 
> Wow.



Bootista deserves it.

How dare he become successful outside WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Bootista deserves it.
> 
> How dare he become successful outside WWE.



WWE don't want their wrestlers succeeding in or outside the ring unless they have the look or chosen to do so.

Weird ass people.


----------



## teddy (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Just as a for instance what the hell are they doing with Braun? I know he won the GRR but the guy is literally the ultimate compromise between Vince and the fans but we have to wait for Brock to break Punk's record before anything happens? VKM is almost a century old and he's that fucking immature.


Pretty much why most of my wwe viewing is on youtube and the occasional ppv. and it's the real reason I'm hoping and praying that they put the strap on reigns sometime this year because the product is painfully stagnant so long as they're stuck in this loop of trying to garner a consistent pop for the man. please just give him an okada-esque run so we can be done with this shit and have an honest to god main event scene for a change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Jeff apparently injured in a Dark Match.
> If its bad strap that belt on Almas or Rusev ASAP


Heh, if he had to vacate it then be prepared for another Randy Orton title reign


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

teddy said:


> Pretty much why most of my wwe viewing is on youtube and the occasional ppv. and it's the real reason I'm hoping and praying that they put the strap on reigns sometime this year because the product is painfully stagnant so long as they're stuck in this loop of trying to garner a consistent pop for the man. please just give him an okada-esque run so we can be done with this shit and have an honest to god main event scene for a change



Tbh I've given up hope. They can do what they're doing and still turn a profit. I've always found this whole us vs the internet fan mentality to be one of the biggest drivers of VKM being dumb as rocks, everyone has the fucking internet and most people have smart phones so wtf does that even mean?

I mean Meltzer has 180k followers and the Network subscriptions mirror the TV viewership so who do they think is watching this shit? I like to think we can avoid a significant Reigns title run but I think I might be worn out to the point where the championship really is meaningless and when something is quality I'm simply pleasantly surprised. It's really hard to just get past them cramming him down our collective throats, this has been like 4-5 year thing.

Not sure if this is a hot take but the failure of Roman's push is another piece of evidence that Vince has never actually made a star, he's simply gotten lucky. Better businessman than promoter. 


It's weird to me how they're trying to sexualize Ronda as part of her company image. They really don't want to just have one woman dedicated to kicking ass or having a bad ass aura. HHH selling for this warrior princess gimmick was weird as fuck too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Heh, if he had to vacate it then be prepared for another Randy Orton title reign


If WWE were smart they'd have Orton "snap" and attack Jeff backstage, possibly even punt him, which is the kayfabe excuse for the injury and he gets the title after winning a Battle Royale or tournament or some dumb crap.
Feed him 1 midcard babyface (Tye I guess) then have Almas beat him for it. Only thing is I'm not sure WWE can pull off a Heel v. Heel feud well nowadays.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Why is Sonya dating Rollins racist ex? He literally dumped her for being a nazi and being caught dissing black people. She seems like a bad person. I guess bad women make women wet just as much as bad dudes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Drag acting like Nazis can't have a great personality.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

don't be stupid and date a dumbass bitch


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

People keep acting surprised that Jeff is hurt but the dudes been limping for a month now.
Why has nobody noticed? It was in plain sight one SD when Jeff came out limping to his theme song right before Orton came out to take his spot.

And to add on top of that, Charlotte been wrestling with a deflated titty since Mania.
So much for WWE taking wrestlers health serious first.

Jeff in my opinion has been limping since his return and it's obvious WWE making him work through the injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Soultaker's comeback more shakey than Big Cass' mic work.

Vince has never made a star? 

Jesus Christ, that's the sort of take that makes Brian Alvarez look sane by comparison.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag acting like Nazis can't have a great personality.


You joke to much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> People keep acting surprised that Jeff is hurt but the dudes been limping for a month now.
> Why has nobody noticed? It was in plain sight one SD when Jeff came out limping to his theme song right before Orton came out to take his spot.
> 
> And to add on top of that, Charlotte been wrestling with a deflated titty since Mania.
> ...



Jeff has been limping since 2008.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE were smart they'd have Orton "snap" and attack Jeff backstage, possibly even punt him, which is the kayfabe excuse for the injury and he gets the title after winning a Battle Royale or tournament or some dumb crap.
> Feed him 1 midcard babyface (Tye I guess) then have Almas beat him for it. Only thing is I'm not sure WWE can pull off a Heel v. Heel feud well nowadays.



I'd put U.S. title on Miz asap


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

All In selling $129 tickets for Starrcast, their weekend events thing.

Yeah, $129 to meet Maffew from Botchamania. Some people just got too much money.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Soultaker's comeback more shakey than Big Cass' mic work.
> 
> Vince has never made a star?
> 
> Jesus Christ, that's the sort of take that makes Brian Alvarez look sane by comparison.



Besides Undertaker who has he made into a star that hasn't forced his hand? Kane is actually one of his best drawing projects too.

Hogan was the biggest wrestler on the planet before he even got to the company. Austin didn't get pushed until like half a year after 3:16. He wanted Rock to be the blue chipper and was going to fire Cena before Prichard and Stephanie heard him rapping in the back of a bus. So who exactly has he made into a star that didn't force their trajectory on him? Warrior/Hogan is the reason he doesn't like to do face/face feuds, but depending on your measurement for success was Warrior all that successful as the top draw?

Historically when Vince anoints his projects as the #1 guy business goes down.



WhatADrag said:


> People keep acting surprised that Jeff is hurt but the dudes been limping for a month now.
> Why has nobody noticed? It was in plain sight one SD when Jeff came out limping to his theme song right before Orton came out to take his spot.
> 
> And to add on top of that, Charlotte been wrestling with a deflated titty since Mania.
> ...



Tbf Charlotte didn't want to miss out on the money from the European tour which is why she's still working. The Jeff Hardy thing there isn't really an excuse for, he hasn't looked very good. Wouldn't be surprised if he hurt himself working Jinder, dude can't catch a friend to save his life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Besides Undertaker who has he made into a star that hasn't forced his hand? Kane is actually one of his best drawing projects too.
> 
> Hogan was the biggest wrestler on the planet before he even got to the company. Austin didn't get pushed until like half a year after 3:16. He wanted Rock to be the blue chipper and was going to fire Cena before Prichard and Stephanie heard him rapping in the back of a bus. So who exactly has he made into a star that didn't force their trajectory on him? Warrior/Hogan is the reason he doesn't like to do face/face feuds, but depending on your measurement for success was Warrior all that successful as the top draw?
> 
> Historically when Vince anoints his projects as the #1 guy business goes down.



HHH 

Wow, that was easy. 

There's also Macho Man, Brock, Batista, Edge, Mick Foley...etc etc etc


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

And ftr, Roman Reigns is a star no matter what people say. I dunno how you can say he's not when he's been main eventing for FIVE YEARS during the most successful period in the history of the company.

Why do people still act like he's at a rookie level?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH
> 
> Wow, that was easy.
> 
> There's also Macho Man, Brock, Batista, Edge, Mick Foley...etc etc etc



HHH who business went down with at the top of the card because he got the GOAT-push this side of Roman?

The gimmick that got Savage heat was life imitating art with the Elizabeth paranoia. Savage also had massive heel heat from the territory days for cucking Ricky Morton and Jerry Lawler.

Brock was a bigger star when he left the company than when he was with the company, dude basically lost 2 matches at Minnesota. Putting him with Heyman to get him over isn't really building a star.

Batista was supposed to be the angry because his mom got raped so I'm not really sure you want to count that since Vince was going to ruin the character. He also completely botched the comeback for him too so how exactly did he make Batista? Batista is more of a star out of the company than he was in the company.

Mick didn't get a push until he was actually Mick Foley behind the mask and started doing those vignettes with JR. Mankind was a utility main eventer before the Mama Foley's baby boy.

Edge wasn't a Vince project and most of the heat that propelled him to the mainevent was from the Lita shit. The Byte This interviews they did and Prichard/Hayes had more to do with that project.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And ftr, Roman Reigns is a star no matter what people say. I dunno how you can say he's not when he's been main eventing for FIVE YEARS during the most successful period in the history of the company.
> 
> Why do people still act like he's at a rookie level?



WWE being a known brand and basically a monolith of wrestling has more to do with that than him being on top. Their business decisions and foresight in the Network is why they can afford to have dwindling attendance that's propped up by doing more shows.

When you're the babyface protagonist of the company but the reception to you is a lightning rod that's pretty problematic. People reacting to you out of resentment is X-Pac heat.

They can't even afford fucking pyro anymore for crying out loud.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

WWE has to literally cite metrics no other company hangs their hat on like OIBDA to squint and say, hey shareholders we made a profit before taxes and depreciation, it has nothing to do with us tarping off stadiums that the revenues don't match up with our actual costs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I'd put U.S. title on Miz asap


Miz is winning MITB. He don't need that title for the time being.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And ftr, Roman Reigns is a star no matter what people say. I dunno how you can say he's not when he's been main eventing for FIVE YEARS during the most successful period in the history of the company.
> 
> Why do people still act like he's at a rookie level?


everybody a star to u and the asian culture

its like how when a black guy in japan everyone start taking pics they think its lebron when its just a random guy name gereald.

nice try!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> HHH who business went down with at the top of the card because he got the GOAT-push this side of Roman?
> 
> The gimmick that got Savage heat was life imitating art with the Elizabeth paranoia. Savage also had massive heel heat from the territory days for cucking Ricky Morton and Jerry Lawler.
> 
> ...



You're going to have to provide me with a criteria for what you count as a star that was made, because you're doing enough mental gymnastics to be a Wil Ospreay match to deny Vince made anyone a star. Who cares when they were pushed? HHH's push fucking sucked in 1999, but it worked in 2000 which was one of the company's biggest years and here we are in 2018 and everyone thinks he's a legend and sucks his dick for NXT no matter how shitty the 2003 reign of terror was. 

Just because someone became a BIGGER star after they left still doesn't mean they weren't a star while in the WWF/WWE. Or are we not going to count The Rock as a wrestling star and draw now? So Austin wasn't pushed immediately, he's not a star? Brock wasn't a successful wrestler now? Anyone that became a draw later doesn't count? 

Face it, your hot take was colder than a crowd's reaction to Dalton Castle's ROH World title reign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> everybody a star to u and the asian culture
> 
> its like how when a black guy in japan everyone start taking pics they think its lebron when its just a random guy name gereald.
> 
> nice try!



Drag coming in to ruin a promo segment by adding nothing but an attempt to put himself over like he's Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They can't even afford fucking pyro anymore for crying out loud.



Did you even watch The Greatest Royal Rumble?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

WWE is 90s level of horrible

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag coming in to ruin a promo segment by adding nothing but an attempt to put himself over like he's Stephanie McMahon.


you have a weird mental problem trying to hard on a narutofourm 

is your penis 3 inches like every other asian so you trying to make up for it by trying to be the funniest guy in the room?

because its working keep continuing your jokes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you have a weird mental problem trying to hard on a narutofourm
> 
> is your penis 3 inches like every other asian so you trying to make up for it by trying to be the funniest guy in the room?
> 
> because its working keep continuing your jokes



Who hurt you?

Did you expect me to reply seriously to that bullshit you posted or something?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who hurt you?
> 
> Did you expect me to reply seriously to that bullshit you posted or something?


am i hurt or am i ghosting ghost?

ghostception


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Drag confirmed for three inch penis.


----------



## Hachibi (May 16, 2018)

>tmw Roman is so terrible a face he's getting _*Jinder*_ cheered

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

But anyways, I came here to post I just had full on dream of fucking Charlotte.
I remember every detail. Charlotte had some access to fucking robots and I was one of them.
She fucked us everyday after work.

The dream started off where her in a bathtub with sonya.

time to go back to sleep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

You know who Vince McMahon actually made a star and a draw?

Vince McMahon.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But anyways, I came here to post I just had full on dream of fucking Charlotte.
> I remember every detail. Charlotte had some access to fucking robots and I was one of them.
> She fucked us everyday after work.
> 
> ...



Did she have a deflated titty in your dream.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You know who Vince McMahon actually made a star and a draw?
> 
> Vince McMahon.
> 
> Prove me wrong.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did she have a deflated titty in your dream.




nah this is when I should have realized I was in a dream.
But I didn't. The last scene of my dream I was eating her butt in a threesome and the other robot was asking her wrestling questions. I woke up with a boner.

I'll go into details later about the dream later.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're going to have to provide me with a criteria for what you count as a star that was made, because you're doing enough mental gymnastics to be a Wil Ospreay match to deny Vince made anyone a star. Who cares when they were pushed? HHH's push fucking sucked in 1999, but it worked in 2000 and here we are in 2018 and everyone thinks he's a legend and sucks his dick for NXT no matter how shitty the reign of terror was.
> 
> Just because someone became a BIGGER star after they left still doesn't mean they weren't a star while in the WWF/WWE. Or are we not going to count The Rock as a wrestling star and draw now? So Austin wasn't pushed immediately, he's not a star? Anyone that became a draw later doesn't count?
> 
> Face it, your hot take was colder than a crowd's reaction to Dalton Castle's ROH World title reign.



When I say a star I mean a project Vince put his stamp on and was accepted by the fanbase in the way intended. An example of a Vince stamp is what's happening with Harper and Rowan now, they had original gimmicks and couldn't get a title run, fast forward 3 years later and the same guys are getting a push because Vince put his stamp on them. When he gives you a gimmick and has you run with it that's pretty much the criteria of being his guy.

The push matters because it's his vehicle for getting guys over and is a sign of his approval. The fact is that he let Austin cool off and the push happened because his hand was forced. That's kind of the point of saying he didn't make those guys stars, they were over without the book being in their favor. If he puts the book behind a guy but that guy isn't drawing that's a failure of the star making machine, the difference is that now he has a safety net because of the network so he can push Kevin Nash as Diesel and not have to pivot because traditional business is failing. 

In reference to the Rock he was breaking Austin's gate records with a gimmick he crafted himself, Vince hitched the machine to him twice and the Rock was more successful with the gimmick he wanted, that's Vince lucking into a draw. 

I'm not impeaching the guy's business skills, I mean he cucked all of the territory owners by leveraging his TV deal and green lit the Network. He's created a market for WWE because even with the cord cutting he has an audience of mid-casual to hardcores baked into the viewership with the network. Those moves have made WWE a self-sufficient monolith.

Even in the 80s Hogan had his detractors but he wasn't getting X-Pac heat like Roman does. One of those things is not like the others and you can list any number of reasons but Roman is a critical failure as the top drawing protagonist of the company. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did you even watch The Greatest Royal Rumble?



How does one show negate the fact they don't really use pyro anymore and the reason they don't use the pyro is for cost cutting. It's very Jeff Jarrett of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Pyro is more special when it's used less.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

I swear to you guys this place inspires me to do tl;dr's because I really wasn't trying that time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Long story longer put the belt on Braun and make a fucking star already

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pyro is more special when it's used less.



Sounds like something Jeff Jarret would say


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

People like Braun pushing giant buildings over and doing dumb comedy.

I dunno if they'll like him as much when he's perceived as Vince's boy and a front office darling.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People like Braun pushing giant buildings over and doing dumb comedy.
> 
> I dunno if they'll like him as much when he's perceived as Vince's boy and a front office darling.



There's always the risk of that but I'd say he's already made it out of the Vince's boy part of his career. I think the Sami feud put him at a deficit that he's overcome by having these crazy hard hitting sprints. 

He's genuinely built like a monster but he's allowed to be athletic so there's more novelty to his size, kind of like phenom Taker doing tope's to the outside except Braun is doing reversal choreography from No Mercy. There's also less stupid catch phrasing(one vs all) and pandering ass moves(superman punch). Letting him throw chokeslams seems small but it really lets the juxtaposition of him being bigger than everyone set in. I've seen him 3 times live and the entire act gets people lit, he's gotten one of the biggest if not the biggest pop. When he came out fresh to massacre battle worn Roman the entire Garden came unglued. You'd have thought he was DBry or some shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Braun's been getting some stupid booking lately too. Saving Roman confused everyone and then attacking KO and Zayn at Backlash after the match ended had everyone going WTF.

He needs to stay a loner and drop this forced teaming with Lashley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

Lmao SoulTaker is back! 

you finally accepted that Roman is trash. good start


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2018)

Nice to have you back @SoulTaker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I swear to you guys this place inspires me to do tl;dr's because I really wasn't trying that time



oh


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

You guys keeping track of the TV rights deal? I was just doing some reading because I wasn't sure if Fox was trying to split the UFC rights with Disney/ESPN and it seems like it's solely ESPN. This is probably bad news for us but good news for the company because now they have the spectre of a competitive bidding war between Fox and NBCUniversal. The majority of their actual profit is from the TV deal and if Fox doesn't move into the bidding war they're going to basically be the Big East network.

To come full circle this is what I meant by Vince being a great business man and being shitty at making stars. ESPN and UFC are still playing catchup with the VOD service models but at the same time you can use the Network as a metric to broadcast companies to say hey we have this many loyal marks baked into viewership on cable but if we move to a network the delta from exposure will increase and we might get bump of 1 million viewers. It's probably desirable to Fox because WWE pays its own overhead and they would only be responsible for broadcasting the shows.

So the possibility of Raw being on Fox and SD Live being on FS1 is very possible. I wonder if they'd take less money from Fox for that exposure to get off of the USA channel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2018)

I just want RAW and SD tapings to be immediately uploaded to the network after airing. Not wait 2 weeks for that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just want RAW and SD tapings to be immediately uploaded to the network after airing. Not wait 2 weeks for that shit.


I'd legit have the Network all year if they did as opposed to just getting it for RR-Mania and Summerslam-Survivor Series periods.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I just want RAW and SD tapings to be immediately uploaded to the network after airing. Not wait 2 weeks for that shit.



I looked into why they do this and it's per the TV rights deal and by extension Hulu. Though I never realized it was a 2 week lapse because it always felt longer. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd legit have the Network all year if they did as opposed to just getting it for RR-Mania and Summerslam-Survivor Series periods.



Out of curiosity how often do they give you free months to come back? I always get salty when I see them giving new people the free month especially for Mania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Out of curiosity how often do they give you free months to come back? I always get salty when I see them giving new people the free month especially for Mania.


I think only once and that was a promotion where they were offering everyone a free month or something like that. Otherwise I never get any free months pleas. Just begging to return for "must see PPVs" like fucking Backlash.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2018)

So Enzo would have a job with WWE still if his dumbass just told them about the investigation. Probably for the best he got fired though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 16, 2018)

Reading that statement, and assuming it's true, it doesn't seem like he even knew he was being investigated until the whole thing blew up online


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Cass needs Enzo back to cut promos for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

ST been gone for so long he falling for every ghost troll post.

ST rusty smh.

He doing the tl'dr posts to the wrong person lmfao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 16, 2018)

Universal makes the first bid for WWE tv rights.

Offered 3x what RAW is currently making. 

Said fuck Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Come on man don't they realize Almas is on SD


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

I lowkey want WWE on Fox I wonder how different it will be.

People claim WWE would be even more PG since its on Fox but that argument doesn't make any sense because of UFC.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 16, 2018)

RAW would under a microscope on FOX just like when Smackdown was on UPN back in the day.

The FCC is even more anal when it comes to shows on network TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2018)

Wonder if Fox will bid for SD

No UFC and they cancelled brooklyn 99?

they need something


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People like Braun pushing giant buildings over and doing dumb comedy.
> 
> I dunno if they'll like him as much when he's perceived as Vince's boy and a front office darling.



Peak WWE is when putting their top belt on someone inspires genuine fear that it will attract bad heat.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2018)

Best part of Raw:


And believe it or not.  This act would actually get over.  Until WWE decides to punish them that is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Best part of Raw:
> 
> 
> And believe it or not.  This act would actually get over.  Until WWE decides to punish them that is.


Ironic thing is that'd be the same exact thing WWE did with Breezango. Hot act popular with the fans? Tease pushing them for a bit but never committing (granted Usos were red hot at the time so them not winning the belts is understandable) until fan interest wanes a bit but instead of giving them an intermittent feud in the mean time to reignite interest just do fuck all with them and have them lose constantly until they lose all momentum and hype.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2018)

What the fuck is wrong with this guy?  He makes everyone so uncomfortable all the time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

John showing up at your family July 4th BBQ wearing a tuxedo and shit. 

The concussions got him, man.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

You have to go off on the deep end to be that goat.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

Fame and fortune can drive a man crazy, even John.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ST been gone for so long he falling for every ghost troll post.
> 
> ST rusty smh.
> 
> He doing the tl'dr posts to the wrong person lmfao.



Nah I was doing it to the right person, Ghost has a lot of interesting opinions and can give you a **** match. It's better than working with guys with Jinder tier work rates.



WhatADrag said:


> I lowkey want WWE on Fox I wonder how different it will be.
> 
> People claim WWE would be even more PG since its on Fox but that argument doesn't make any sense because of UFC.



I still hate HHH but the day he gets the company the better off we'll all be. That said I think the stuff VKM will probably fuck up the more control he has from HHH or any prospective network.

If Fox made it more PG it'd be putting shackles on WWE it doesn't put on a lot of it's other programming.They could but the themes you see in their cartoons are way more mature than stuff in WWE. You'd think they wouldn't necessarily be getting WWE to be family-friendly either per say, it'd be because their average viewer is 46 and they would want to bring in something that skews younger for the ad slot. That said historically the advertisers believed wrestling fans don't buy their products, but that seems like 20th century logic in the 21st century. It's all just theory at this point but I don't think Fox makes them more restricted outright.

Btw Brooklyn 99 was cancelled for like 1 day then got snatched by NBC. It happened way faster than I thought it would but I feel like the show was too good for another company not to bring it back, even if it was Hulu or another streaming service.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah I was doing it to the right person, Ghost has a lot of interesting opinions and can give you a **** match. It's better than working with guys with Jinder tier work rates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see people on other sites claiming WWE will care less for SD now. But I think back to when the SD 6 was on UPN which was easily better than Raw. People try to bring up the SyFy days but that was when there wasn't a split brand plus it was never life.


You would think if NBC gonna offer half a bill they would demand WWE to put on a better product. 
It's crazy Fox canceled Brooklyn 99 in the first place. I know they are known for easily canceling shows but Brooklyn 99 is highly praised.  I wonder if the cancellation of the shows with UFC going to ESPN on top is going to make FOX go after SD. I heard FOX people were recently at a SD event.

I just hope SD gonna be on a decent channel. No normal person down to watch SD on ION lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Rousey hot tag from the Switzerland event


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

Aries and Vega no longer date but this not a shocker since she around Almas 24/7.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2018)

So to add to the discussion on the last page, apparently Smackdown will be up for bidding lmao. Contract for WWE RAW will triple in value.

That might explain why they added a ton of very good stars to Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Well the thing with SD was that NBC Universal forced VKM's hand with switching to a live format. It's kind of obvious though that would add to the equity of a TV deal because it's higher quality content. I don't know how much higher the ratings are now from the taped shows, but most of the dirt sheet sites log the viewership numbers for comparison.


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rousey hot tag from the Switzerland event



i wish she would stop readjusting her shorts and just let them cheeks show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Apparently they're going to kill Rusev Day before MitB because it's too over. Rusev and Lana will win both MitB matches then be Mr. and Mrs. Money in the Bank for real. 

I buy them killing Rusev Day and Lana winning MitB, but I don't buy them pushing Rusev. They should just give Lana or Mandy the Eva Marie gimmick at this point just let Aiden do the voice overs for heat instead of that Mr.Moviefone sounding dude. Everyone stays employed.

For the record I think MitB works better when a heel wins although Dean cashing in for the Shield wins the belt thing was kind of cool for like 5 seconds.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

I think Big E or Miz is winning.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Apparently they're going to kill Rusev Day before MitB because it's too over. Rusev and Lana will win both MitB matches then be Mr. and Mrs. Money in the Bank for real.
> 
> I buy them killing Rusev Day and Lana winning MitB, but I don't buy them pushing Rusev. They should just give Lana or Mandy the Eva Marie gimmick at this point just let Aiden do the voice overs for heat instead of that Mr.Moviefone sounding dude. Everyone stays employed.
> 
> For the record I think MitB works better when a heel wins although Dean cashing in for the Shield wins the belt thing was kind of cool for like 5 seconds.



Dean doesn't deserve winning shit. lol

Remember when Rusev was this unstoppable athletic big guy that snap midgets in half?? 

They need to bring back that gimmick and have him at least one WWE title reign ffs. Rusev deserves much better. Vince is a jealous piece of shit.


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2018)

New Day would be fun as MitB holders i think


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think Big E or Miz is winning.



Can't see Miz winning tbh but maybe the greatest IC champ thing is working me into thinking he's gonna be stuck in the midcard for the foreseeable future. Did they say Big E was the one getting into the MitB? I actually think Woods has a shot to fulfill his destiny as black HBK.



Jake CENA said:


> Dean doesn't deserve winning shit. lol
> 
> Remember when Rusev was this unstoppable athletic big guy that snap midgets in half??
> 
> They need to bring back that gimmick and have him at least one WWE title reign ffs. Rusev deserves much better. Vince is a jealous piece of shit.



Meh I'm gonna straddle the fence on that one because I love when Roman loses clean but then Ambrose was like Jinder/Chicken shit Seth/KO tier in terms of an ineffectual reign. I still don't really blame him entirely because the work with Dolph was great until the bell rang.

His matches with Kallisto reminded me of old school Kinnikuman when Ramen man camel clutches Brocken Jr's dad in half.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

As stale as New Day is I still enjoy the act but that might be because the Uso/New Day series was lit and low key one of the best HiaC matches imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Lana needs to decide whether she's going to speak with an accent or not because it's annoying as shit to see her use both.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Can't see Miz winning tbh but maybe the greatest IC champ thing is working me into thinking he's gonna be stuck in the midcard for the foreseeable future. Did they say Big E was the one getting into the MitB? I actually think Woods has a shot to fulfill his destiny as black HBK.


I just feel like the MITB winner gonna be from SD.

You already pointed out the Rusev situation, plus he's beaten DB- so this probably points to that he can win it.

Miz out of nowhere started wrestling clean putting up back to back great matches with Rollins and Hardy. He beat one of them clean. I think this different type of Miz is no coincidence. It will tie into Bryan. The easiest route is by having the Miz win the MITB where he cashes in on the WWE champion facing Daniel Bryan, where Bryan is about to win. This starts the feud between DB/Miz and DB is chasing after Miz and the title. 

As I pointed out Big E. Last week damn near every day people kept talking about how WWE is considering giving Big E a push. I find it no coincidence either that instead of putting Orton or Almas in this spot- they gave it to the New Day. I'm actually a big fan of every member from the New Day so I wouldn't care who was chosen. 

Big E is a beast and I love his personality. He always got me dying laughing. He's the most obvious choice out of the new day to do something because you know the WWE loves big men.

I respect the hell out of Kofi and would be so fucking happy to see him finally get a true main event push, after being with the E for so long.

Woods is talented as hell who I feel like is underrated so this would be a great way to show his shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Woods cucking Maddox and making Paige melt into a puddle is push worthy. The man is world champion material.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Remember when Vince wanted to give Big E a huge push and made him IC champion as well as team up with Cena?

Then he lost interest...


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when Vince wanted to give Big E a huge push and made him IC champion as well as team up with Cena?
> 
> Then he lost interest...



It's cause he's black and not the bobby lashley kind!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when Vince wanted to give Big E a huge push and made him IC champion as well as team up with Cena?
> 
> Then he lost interest...



Big E actually said something to the effect of Punk asked to work with him on tapings because they weren't doing shit with him during that time


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Median Age of top 10 2017-2018 shows said:
			
		

> *The Good Doctor (58.6) *
> *Young Sheldon (57.4) *
> *The Voice (57.3) *
> *The Big Bang Theory (56.2) *
> ...



These ages have basically doubled over the years and the same thing happened to the median age of WWE viewers, but not as drastically because they started from a lower floor. Overall the reason why they can create a bidding war or get a Godfather offer from NBCU is in large part because of how coveted those younger viewers are. 

I still think that Fox lost way too much programming from losing UFC to not make an 11th hour offer for Raw or to try and buy more content than just SD Live, like maybe NXT or 205 Live which you have to think the company will jump at. NXT doesn't make much of a profit, I think they just started getting positive revenue until the 2016 financials came out, but I could be remembering that wrong. 

The highest the UFC prelims had gotten in the past 2 years was 1.2 million in viewership. The UFC on Fox fights do get about 2.7 million but that's only a shade over what SD Live has managed for 2018 on cable. I think the average viewership is like 2.4-2.5 million for SD Live's 2018 viewership. So it's going to be interesting to see how they try to move SD. 

Keep in mind WWE leaking that they have a TV deal in place makes any future bids more competitive.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Woods cucking Maddox and making Paige melt into a puddle is push worthy. The man is world champion material.



Woods is an evil son of a bitch. don't let the nerd persona gimmick fool you!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Young Sheldon has nothing but old people watching it...wtf


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Woods is an evil son of a bitch. don't let the nerd persona gimmick fool you!



Woods is black HBK and Maddox is the unhinged savage evolution of Chris Candido

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Young Sheldon has nothing but old people watching it...wtf



CBS is old fuck central. I've barely ever met anyone in my age group who watches their shows but NCIS and Bull pull in numbers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Woods is black HBK and Maddox is the unhinged savage evolution of Chris Candido



fuck that's on point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> These ages have basically doubled over the years and the same thing happened to the median age of WWE viewers, but not as drastically because they started from a lower floor. Overall the reason why they can create a bidding war or get a Godfather offer from NBCU is in large part because of how coveted those younger viewers are.
> 
> I still think that Fox lost way too much programming from losing UFC to not make an 11th hour offer for Raw or to try and buy more content than just SD Live, like maybe NXT or 205 Live which you have to think the company will jump at. NXT doesn't make much of a profit, I think they just started getting positive revenue until the 2016 financials came out, but I could be remembering that wrong.
> 
> ...


But the real question is....will they keep it PG?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

i don't remember HBK being a nerd


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But the real question is....will they keep it PG?



I'm in the camp that doesn't think PG matters as much as VKM just being trash matters. I don't watch NXT as much as I use to but the storytelling elements are just better due to the attention to detail that's not given to the main product.

I've said this before and I truthfully believe that the issue is that a 72 year old man shouldn't be the micromanaging content intended for pre-teens and teenagers, it's just ass frontward. Now if he acted like an actual director or filter who had an open mind then great but that's not what we have. 



Jake CENA said:


> i don't remember HBK being a nerd



Idk man some of the shit he wore on the come up was worse than nerdy and downright homoerotic, or maybe that was VKM's commentary...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm in the camp that doesn't think PG matters as much as VKM just being trash matters. I don't watch NXT as much as I use to but the storytelling elements are just better due to the attention to detail that's not given to the main product.
> 
> I've said this before and I truthfully believe that the issue is that a 72 year old man shouldn't be the micromanaging content intended for pre-teens and teenagers, it's just ass frontward. Now if he acted like an actual director or filter who had an open mind then great but that's not what we have.
> 
> ...



Woods wear stupid cool shit. but thats far from being homoerotic like HBKs. and when i said nerd, Woods is a nerd ass gamer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm in the camp that doesn't think PG matters as much as VKM just being trash matters. I don't watch NXT as much as I use to but the storytelling elements are just better due to the attention to detail that's not given to the main product.
> 
> I've said this before and I truthfully believe that the issue is that a 72 year old man shouldn't be the micromanaging content intended for pre-teens and teenagers, it's just ass frontward. Now if he acted like an actual director or filter who had an open mind then great but that's not what we have.
> 
> ...


I know just wanted to ask cause it was set up well. I am curious if anything will change having Raw and Smackdown on different competing companies


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i don't remember HBK being a nerd



Every time he wore cowboy boots with short shorts to referee a match doe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2018)

I'M JUST A SEXY NERD... (SEXY NERDDDDDDDD)
I'LL MAKE YOUR WOMEN SQUIRT.. (WOMEN SQUIRTTTTTT)


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

HBK still does the top rope elbow drop justice dunno bout Punk tho


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> HBK still does the top rope elbow drop justice dunno bout Punk tho



Kairi Hojo thinks HBK's elbow is sloppy and needs work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

HBK's elbowdrop made no sense as a set-up move to a superkick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Every time he wore cowboy boots with short shorts to referee a match doe.



now he just wears deer hunting clothes to the ring


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK's elbowdrop made no sense as a set-up move to a superkick.



I feel like the old school guys thought the elbow drop or anything around the heart was like a defibrillator.  I mean the heart punch was an actual finisher for Stan Stasiak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Kairi Hojo thinks HBK's elbow is sloppy and needs work





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK's elbowdrop made no sense as a set-up move to a superkick.



heartbreak elbow followed by sweet chin music.. sounds legit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

You know how guys hold the opponent's wrist over their head for a heart punch? They were supposedly measuring the heartbeat so when they threw a punch, it'd stop the heart. 

Fuckin' kayfabe turning heels into medical experts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

That's the kind of shit that makes me laugh at these dudes from the 60s and 70s when they go this flippy dippy Tiger Mask/Dynamite Kid shit is ruining the business. It's like dude how many dumbass finishers were there in the 80s that killed kayfabe harder than Duggan and Sheik smoking a blunt in a car?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Every Asian knew martial arts and pressure points back in the day too.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

nothing's worse than the sack of potatoes slam of wade barrett!


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Vince Russo forever taking the L. 

Cody R on twitter asking Russo to stay away from All In doesn't even want this dude in the building as a paying customer 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Every Asian knew martial arts and pressure points back in the day too.



Mr Fuji was from Hawaii 




Jake CENA said:


> nothing's worse than the sack of potatoes slam of wade barrett!



Idk man that one is terrible but there's dudes out here doing...well this shit


Oh and I honestly think this shit is the WOAT


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

We're always talking about bad main event runs but Del Rio's US Title run is probably the worst midcard title reign since Dean Ambrose defended the US title 3 times during his 282829 day reign. It's even worse because it ended the Cena US Open shit and that double foot stomp set up is as convoluted as Lethal Injection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> We're always talking about bad main event runs but Del Rio's US Title run is probably the worst midcard title reign since Dean Ambrose defended the US title 3 times during his 282829 day reign. It's even worse because it ended the Cena US Open shit and that double foot stomp set up is as convoluted as Lethal Injection.


Cena could have dropped it to the likes of Owens, Zayn, Neville, etc... but they gave it to fucking Del Rio. This fucking company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Lethal Injection is straight up the stupidest finisher set-up I've ever seen. 

"Yo, stand here for ten seconds pretending to be dizzy while I do a useless handspring into the ropes and then please dive forward so my arms can reach your head to give you an RKO."


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince Russo forever taking the L.
> 
> Cody R on twitter asking Russo to stay away from All In doesn't even want this dude in the building as a paying customer
> 
> ...



Del Rio's finisher looks actually decent. the setup is the only unbelievable part but that shit looks like it hits like a truck.

Tormentum is worse than the sack of potatoes slam wtf  thats too lazy rofl



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lethal Injection is straight up the stupidest finisher set-up I've ever seen.
> 
> "Yo, stand here for ten seconds pretending to be dizzy while I do a useless handspring into the ropes and then please dive forward so my arms can reach your head to give you an RKO."



Lethal Injection is the most retarded. its like your opponent gets hypnotized and gets to sell the move like that. 

If i was the opponent, i will fucking botch that shit intentionally by falling on my face in advanced and watch Jay Lethal fail lol


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lethal Injection is straight up the stupidest finisher set-up I've ever seen.
> 
> "Yo, stand here for ten seconds pretending to be dizzy while I do a useless handspring into the ropes and then please dive forward so my arms can reach your head to give you an RKO."



One of these buggy ass 2K games is more realistic than that Lethal Injection shit. The springboard cutter is just a stupid ass move. These dudes should be ashamed of themselves that Athena does it better.

Lethal is entertaining of the mic but it's like the Adam Cole thing. They're ordinary at best.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

And someone please explain to me how this bullshit hurts anyone but yourself.

[youtube]


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena could have dropped it to the likes of Owens, Zayn, Neville, etc... but they gave it to fucking Del Rio. This fucking company.


They wanted the beaner community


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

That Del Rio finisher is just the worst thing ever to me. Dude had the sit down superkick but he does a shitty version of Balor's finisher instead of just ganking the whole thing? 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And someone please explain to me how this bullshit hurts anyone but yourself.
> 
> [youtube]



Mfw this was Orton's finisher for like 2 years j


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

The day I saw Undertaker sell for it, I died a little inside.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

I remember there was this one match where someone injured Lethal's arm...so of course Lethal still tries to do the useless handspring into the ropes and hurts his arm even more in the process. Like...n-word what!? Just do the fucking move normally.

dat in-ring psychology

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2018)

Honest to God if Lethal was in my promotion I wouldn't let him wrestle unless he either did the damn move properly and without theatrics or got an entirely new finisher


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

2014 Jay Lethal is overrated af but let's hope WWE poaches him and gives him the NXT belt. Dude gets retroactive clout for the TV title defense record and the days reigned with both belts but no one can really remember who those defenses were against. That Noam Dar match was an instant classic though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Lethal is bald and fat now. Like wtf happened to you dude.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

ROH is in such shit shape these past 3 years it's NJPW's JV squad more than just WWE's AA team. They're letting Kidani promote his talent for his expansion, paying the overhead to rent spaces, paying to promote NJPW's guys, and having to give Kidani a percentage of the profit on top of it.

VKM did this almost 4 decades ago when he cucked the territories and now Kidani is doing it to ROH

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2018)

Speaking of things dealing with Lethal, nice that his student got to work on an NXT taping that was shown this week. She may have jobbed to Lacey Evans (and her punch finisher ) but at least she got some exposure than her work at TNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Ring of New Japan lets all of NJPW's main eventers and midcarders shit all over ROH's main eventers, but smarks will go "ROH has won just as many matches at NJPW!" just because they got Rhett Titus beating some random literally who Japanese young boy in a dark match or something.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Mfw when Punisher Martinez is the best "prospect" in ROH but he's 36 and the evolutionary form of Baron Corbin whose 33

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

They're gonna make Matt Taven their next world champion.

WHO THE FUCK IS MATT TAVEN


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're gonna make Matt Taven their next world champion.
> 
> WHO THE FUCK IS MATT TAVEN


 
Michael Bennett's Jannetty gonna be a world champion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

Taven looks like how somebody would make a CAW of The Young Bucks on WWE2K, only they fucked up on the height and costume.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taven looks like how somebody would make a CAW of The Young Bucks on WWE2K, only they fucked up on the height and costume.



I thought that's how we ended up with Adam Cole


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I thought that's how we ended up with Adam Cole



Taven is the edit of the Cole edit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

Corbin's going to be the poor man's Sid Vicious instead of the poor man's Kevin Nash. Kayfabe wise he's got half the brain Sid does for botching his cash-in which brings us full circle and means he's got a quarter of the brain Kevin Nash does. 

Why is Dijak jobbing in dark matches instead of just getting Corbin's spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Corbin's going to be the poor man's Sid Vicious instead of the poor man's Kevin Nash. Kayfabe wise he's got half the brain Sid does for botching his cash-in which brings us full circle and means he's got a quarter of the brain Kevin Nash does.
> 
> Why is Dijak jobbing in dark matches instead of just getting Corbin's spot.


let's just hope that Vince gets bored of him soon


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2018)

imagine if they commit to a corbin push for several years .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember there was this one match where someone injured Lethal's arm...so of course Lethal still tries to do the useless handspring into the ropes and hurts his arm even more in the process. Like...n-word what!? Just do the fucking move normally.
> 
> dat in-ring psychology


I think you would be a good agent Ghost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> imagine if they commit to a corbin push for several years .


Just release him.  He has been with WWE like 6-7 years already.  Total flop.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

ROH is so trash. I used to post on this other site claiming this that ROH had nothing to offer. They all called me stupid   and it's because they all disliked me so automatically whatever I said was wrong.

SoulTaker posted his reasons why ROH sucks now lemme post mine.

 ROH been trash for a while now. I think there was a little moment when ROH actually had steam with Jay Lethal being on fire. The Briscoes had been around forever but out of nowhere they started to get more popular. (I believe they feuded with the Young Bucks at the time) Daniels and Kaz being around was still fresh. The New Japan/ROH partnership was cool.

Fast forward now, Jay Lethal is damn near on every card and no one gives a damn. Lethal resigning with ROH was a nail in the coffin in his career unless he goes to WWE or some shit. I already stated Briscoes been around forever too so its like the same result. Daniels and Kaz in 2018- who cares? Dalton Castle had momentum a long ass time ago but when he finally won the ROH title no one gave a damn.

ROH is desperately pushing any talent on the roster hoping to get a new wind that doesn't involve cody/bucks/kenny. Like that recent big event they had with Omega vs Cody had fans disappointed that Dalton Castle and Skrull was in the main event lol. 

I heard recently ROH had Beer City Bruiser face Naito. Now ROH and it's fanboys are trying to act like Punishment Martinez is a thing lol. ROH is still doing great selling tickets but its just like it has to crash eventually right? They really have nothing to fall back on their roster is thin af.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2018)

Which is why even though WWE trash creativley and Vince is a moron, the WWE is still fun to watch.
ROH has the same ROH/TNA alumni guys they have had for years, they rely on the NJPW crew too much, and the homegrown talent they have is ass cheeks.

WWE being basically Walmart being able to buy all the talent in the world having 4 different brands- Raw,SD,NXT,205- allows endless possibilities. This is also why Cena never got stale or anyone of his nature never gets stale or you never get tired of anyone. It's because there are unlimited match ups that haven't happened yet. We have had AJ Styles with the WWE about 3 years now and he has yet to face Seth Rollins. 

Side note: This is also why I believe AJ will retain against Naka. AJ as WWE champion has to many feuds that could happen and would be fresh for SD. He can face Joe, Orton, Almas, Hardy, Miz, and Bryan for an entire year if they wanted too.
Dalton Castle faces a new japan guy and then who else he worth watching wrestle against?


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ROH is so trash. I used to post on this other site claiming this that ROH had nothing to offer. They all called me stupid   and it's because they all disliked me so automatically whatever I said was wrong.
> 
> SoulTaker posted his reasons why ROH sucks now lemme post mine.
> 
> ...


Lethal resigned because he knows he'll fail in wwe. He could potentially make it if he manages to create a wwe exclusive gimmick but on his own as ROH guy he will flop hard so instead of striving to take that challenge he's just fine settling for less. 

This why Kanye was right.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Rumor is WWE might make SD 3 hours.

But nobody wants to watch 3-4 of fooball or any event last time I checked with VKM


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

I went to that Big ROH show in April.  And I enjoyed it to an extent.

I think ROH definitely has worse fans than WWE.  Trashy fans.  And I think i’m just in a different box than most of their fans.

People that watched that show in New Orleans raved about the ladder match with the Young Bucks.  But I hated it.  It should of ended a hundred times before it finally ended.  There was big move after big move.  Matches like that actually ruin wrestling.  Those type of matches just escalate and escalate and pretty fans expect wrestlers to kick out even if they are powerbombed off a ladder while on fire.

I will take good psychology any day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2018)

To tell the truth while I acknowledge Young Bucks are a great team I just hate them. I don't know what it is about them but I deadass just get pissed off at the mention of Young Bucks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

I don't like them either.  I hope they are the next Breezango if they ever come to WWE.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 18, 2018)

Lethal should have went to WWE as soon as he dropped the ROH belt to Adam Cole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2018)

Good on Titus. Dude may be pretty meh in ring but he has the charisma to make Hollywood work. Also Batista the GOAT friend. Shame WWE seem intent on burning all bridges with the guy.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

WWE is mad Batista didn't take the hall of fame induction this year.  And they have cut off contact as punishment.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> *Rumor is WWE might make SD 3 hours.*
> 
> But nobody wants to watch 3-4 of fooball or any event last time I checked with VKM


Please let this not be true.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Please let this not be true.


WWE will make it as long as the buyer wants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2018)

Young Bucks have the retarded psychology of being cool heels who constantly pander to get cheered and it results in them burying the fuck out of their opponents because their match then resolves around cutesy highspot bullshit and a million stupid kick outs. It's the worst traits of Indy wrestling. 

Marty Scurll suffers from the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Adam Cole, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins need to be WWE top 5 imo


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Adam Cole, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins need to be WWE top 5 imo


What about Dean Ambrose?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Please let this not be true.


To be fair Smackdown has better roster and needs to build the feuds up. Just Skip Raw


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Not a whole lot is clicking on Raw right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

They need to tease a big match for Seth.  And instead Jason Jordan's music hits.  And he brags to Seth that his dad is giving him an IC Title Match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about Dean Ambrose?


Top five heels.

Its hard to make a top five overall with how deep the roster is but Dean should of course be treated as a top guy.

I think top 5 overall should *rarely* lose not that 50/50 bullshit and can win clean whenever against whoever with very small instances of typical wwe interference or fuckery.

For example, Seth can lose to the other guys in the top five or putting over Dean or Jason Jordan. Other then that Seth should never lose imo. It keeps his momentum .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Adam Cole, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Braun Strowman, Seth Rollins need to be WWE top 5 imo


Braun, Big Show, McIntyre, Cass, Lars.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Reported.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair Smackdown has better roster and needs to build the feuds up. Just Skip Raw


I feel like 3 hours every week is too much for any wrestling show no matter how good the roster is.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

"WWE have signed roughly 20 new performers to keep them away from ITV ( Toni Storm, Joe Coffey, Zach Gibson, Dave Mastiff, El Ligero, Travis Bahks, Chris Brookes, Jinny, Kenny Williams, Flash Morgan Webster and Eddie Dennis are named)"


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about Dean Ambrose?



He’s better off as a janitor 

Like Finn from star wars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2018)

Adam Cole is such a meme. He's Bobby Roode with a less impressive entrance. Dude's gimmick is literally "I say my name a lot."


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Almas, Ricochet, and WAD be stealing all the bitches man.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

Adam Cole is trash. He's basically Bullet Club's Xpac.

As someone who didn't really like the Bucks for a while I'm going to defend them a little bit. There was definitely a time frame where they are everything you guys are saying but from about the end of 2016 to now they've been pretty awesome. The Japanese crowds actually get into their matches now because they don't do as much crazy shit. Now when it comes to them being in other promotions like PWG they get really spot heavy but the NJPW matches all have some sort of storyline.

Their series with both versions of Roppongi Vice are worth checking out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Okada still the goat tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Those UK contracts are even shittier than last year’s. WWE can break the contracts at the 4 and 8 month marks if they want because they don’t know if they’ll care about the UK in 8 months. These dumb mark wrestlers keep signing worse and worse deals.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

The exposure gets them pay bumps. It's why Ellsworth is getting paid to work with Gilberg on the indys.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

That Ellsworth mindset.

I need Omega mindsets.


----------



## Shirker (May 18, 2018)

Eh, I respect the capacity to take advantage of it. Not like the system will improve, so you might as well get your shit in, even if you may be getting fucked in the short term.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

I try not to be as judgmental of guys trying to cash in because taking bumps has to suck. Though the UK tournament guys have to be fooling themselves a bit. There are like 4-6 dudes who really banked on the tournament. The British Strong Style dudes, Wolfgang, Fabian Eichner, and Danny Burch to varying degrees. I'm not counting Mandrews in this group because he was kind of already known before the tourney.

Other dudes like Joseph Connors, Maloney, or even Devlin had to know they weren't good enough to actually get anything than a residual rub from the tournament. The stars were pretty obvious from the beginning of the work.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

> *- Daniel Bryan defeated The Miz*
> 
> Bryan was very over, while Miz worked the crowd well as he played the heel. The match went for over 20 minutes, was definitely the best of the night, and was pay-per-view quality. Bryan won with the running knee.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Revival fought Undisputed Era at an NXT house show.  Too me they are in an even worse position than the Club.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

I don't understand why The Revival is on Raw. It's like VKM gets on these fucking kicks where he has to curb anyone that's getting critical acclaim outside of his bubble.

I'm not surprised Miz/Bryan was great. House show matches being PPV quality is normal. I saw Nakamura/Ziggler and AJ/Owens live and they were easily the best matches those guys had together.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

I wonder what makes Vince likes certain wrestlers and why he hates a majority of the talent that come from NXT.

I think Vince seems to like Joe, Naka, and KO. But then its obvious he hates the revival and seem to not be big on AOP etc.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder what makes Vince likes certain wrestlers and why he hates a majority of the talent that come from NXT.
> 
> I think Vince seems to like Joe, Naka, and KO. But then its obvious he hates the revival and seem to not be big on AOP etc.



Out of the 3 you named I think Joe is the only one he really turned the corner on. I get that he did the work with KO but that had more to do with selling the feud with Shane than it did putting KO over. 

Joe took the hand off and beast mode'd for multiple scores. Joe's promos and status as HHH's heavy are what made Vince see him as more than a fat Samoan. 

Prichard tried to pitch Joe to Vince and he was like no fucking way he's a fat Samoan. Joe lit up that Lesnar feud.

I'm not sure about Nakamura. He's actling like this is World Tag League or the NJ Cup. I've seen WK9 and G1 Nakamura like 3 times. Nak is probably sitting there laughing his ass off that he's getting paid more money to give less effort.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

Mfw when Undertaker is a better dick striker than Nakamura


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Out of the 3 you named I think Joe is the only one he really turned the corner on. I get that he did the work with KO but that had more to do with selling the feud with Shane than it did putting KO over.
> 
> Joe took the hand off and beast mode'd for multiple scores. Joe's promos and status as HHH's heavy are what made Vince see him as more than a fat Samoan.
> 
> ...


Vince can still favor all of them though.

Before KO even started the feud with Shane he always held a title throughout his WWE career. This is honestly the longest I have ever seen KO without a title.

Naka has been shit booked and lazy but he's beaten a lot of top guys and he's stayed around the wwe title scene for two years now. And let's not forget he won the Royal Rumble.

My entire point was that its easy to tell who he likes and who he doesn't that comes from NXT if you play close attention.

For example, I don't think he was ever big on Bobby Roode.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Let's not pretend that they didn't try to push the Revival at least initially.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Let's not pretend that they didn't try to push the Revival at least initially.


How do you know? They were on the main roster for like two weeks. We don't know if they were actually going to win anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like 3 hours every week is too much for any wrestling show no matter how good the roster is.


Yea but honestly you feel this way due to the oversaturation of WWE content. If its only 3 hours every week I think most people could handle that


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

I don't see why wwe should push the Revival over guys like Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Vince the ultimate heel


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince can still favor all of them though.
> 
> Before KO even started the feud with Shane he always held a title throughout his WWE career. This is honestly the longest I have ever seen KO without a title.
> 
> ...



I guess that's fair enough but those things don't necessarily mean those guys are in favor considering the booking once they got plugged into their slots.

I've seen this point bought up a lot and I really don't think it means much when you consider that the titles are props. I mean VKM gave Honky Tonk Man the GOAT IC reign but he booked him like a geek. The difference here is that at first KO had fangs and now he's a chickenshit heel with shitty low workrate gimmicks like "Face of America" or "Worst BFF".

Naka also jobbed to Jinder after getting pikachu meme'd and this shitty ass "artist" gimmick because he pops and locks like an extra from Thriller. He did win the Rumble but it's not like they turned that into actual momentum. It just seemed like a way to not have people shit on the Rumble.

Idk because Roode checks like ever box that VKM faps to. It's the same checklist that make Flair and Prichard fap to Orton.



Rukia said:


> I don't see why wwe should push the Revival over guys like Anderson and Gallows.



Because they're better in pretty much every facet of wrestling including social media by virtue of not being Gallows. Gallows is an Erick Rowan tier anchor, always has been.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

Also Roderick Strong is boring as hell. Give Dijak his spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2018)

Dijak should have Baron Corbin's spot. Plus he has better hair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

Crazy man on a ledge here but something about Dijak reminds me of Undertaker in the 90s when he was way more athletic. Of course Dijak is a product of his era but it feels like an evolution of that type of work.

I'm worried for Keith Lee though. Dude might get Funkasaurus'd or some shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I guess that's fair enough but those things don't necessarily mean those guys are in favor considering the booking once they got plugged into their slots.
> 
> I've seen this point bought up a lot and I really don't think it means much when you consider that the titles are props. I mean VKM gave Honky Tonk Man the GOAT IC reign but he booked him like a geek. The difference here is that at first KO had fangs and now he's a chickenshit heel with shitty low workrate gimmicks like "Face of America" or "Worst BFF".
> 
> ...



Who knows I guess. I mean he can't even book his golden boy right.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Pete Dunne, Gargano, Dream, Ricchoet, and Cole really the future.

Edit: Almas in this bitch too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2018)

Out of all those guys, I only see Gargano becoming anything.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Out of all those guys, I only see Gargano becoming anything.


who am I kidding. none of them will matter.

Gargango will not be on 205 but he will be in a 8 month feud with corbin and cass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2018)

Seth Rollins got that braun momentum and he will be repayed with facing Rukia at mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

I think Dream has a midcarder ceiling but could work his way into a utility main eventer like Goldust in the mid 90s lull or R-Truth when he got the Cena feud. I think if gets lucky breaks he can climb higher, but he could just be Adam Cole and this is as good as he'll ever be in spite of his youth.

I think Ricochet can get some midcard run or at least be salvaged in a tag team run if they fuck up his singles run. There aren't that many high flyers in the company with his combo of skill and look. 

Gargano is special though, dude is one of the GOAT tag team workers ever. He's got some sneaky upside as an underdog babyface and he's got the gym muscle VKM strokes to.


----------



## Bump (May 18, 2018)

Who getting Rollins this monday?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

looks like Rollins vs Roman

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 18, 2018)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> "I think everybody has their opinions. Like ice cream, everybody has their flavour, everybody has their opinion.
> 
> "It's Stone Cold Steve Austin. He definitely knows the area and the territory that I'm in. He knows what it's like to pull the trigger and be a workhorse. So I think there's definitely a lot of truth in what he has to say and I value his opinion.
> 
> ...



You don't have to have been a main eventer to know Roman should be a heel. Roman is dumb as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2018)

Roman is a tweener.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You don't have to have been a main eventer to know Roman should be a heel. Roman is dumb as fuck.


or he's saying this cause he don't want to lose his spot if he speaks out to his GF, Vinnie.

She tends to be quite bitter about people who dismiss her


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Roman rolls Seth up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> looks like Rollins vs Roman


You're joking right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You're joking right?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Bobby Lashley is the only segment that matters Monday night.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (May 18, 2018)

mcintyre looks like a greek sculpture brought to life


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Why is Braun such a tag team specialist?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

I’m watching Monday Night War: Life After War Time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2018)

Top segment this year so far.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

teddy said:


> mcintyre looks like a greek sculpture brought to life


Guess he better watch out or Finn might go after him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess he better watch out or Finn might go after him



Finn's too busy busting on Cathy Kelley's face to care he's going to get buried by Drew

#He'sNotOver


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2018)

I liked the appearances by Tyler Breeze and Revival at NXT events.  I would send them down.

Why not?  Tyson Kidd was great when he was sent down to NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Finn's too busy busting on Cathy Kelley's face to care he's going to get buried by Drew
> 
> #He'sNotOver


Its a joke on how Finn came out to gay gear at WM.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its a joke on how Finn came out to gay gear at WM.



And I'm joking about how he's not over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> And I'm joking about how he's not over


Dammit my bad I failed to see that 

I'm getting as old and blind as Vince


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit my bad I failed to see that
> 
> I'm getting as old and blind as Vince



Rukia's Vince is legally blind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2018)

Finn and Cathy Kelly broke up doe.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its a joke on how Finn came out to gay gear at WM.


Whats a joke about being gay smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats a joke about being gay smh


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2018)

Still recovering from Backlash .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2018)

ya'll need to just do what I did and go watch some wcw 2000.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finn and Cathy Kelly broke up doe.



Really? Well you can't keep the best looking leprechaun who ever leprechaun'd down.



[S-A-F] said:


> ya'll need to just do what I did and go watch some wcw 2000.



Some ECW Living Dangerously 98 is always good. Or go further back and watch some old school Dudley's and wander how the fuck people ever glorified Heyman's only show strengths to cover up weaknesses approach to booking. Buh Buh Ray out there trying to cause riots by calling Philly fans every name in the book.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Really? Well you can't keep the best looking leprechaun who ever leprechaun'd down.
> 
> 
> 
> Some ECW Living Dangerously 98 is always good. Or go further back and watch some old school Dudley's and wander how the fuck people ever glorified Heyman's only show strengths to cover up weaknesses approach to booking. Buh Buh Ray out there trying to cause riots by calling Philly fans every name in the book.


I've noticed watching a lot of that 90s ECW that heyman's whole covering up weaknesses is literally just having the wrestlers call everyone the most offensive things they can come up with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is a tweener.



Tweeners get cheered tho. Just ask Austin and Guerrero.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tweeners get cheered tho. Just ask Austin and Guerrero.



Tweener is the way your character acts, not the way a crowd reacts to them. That being said, Roman still gets cheered in mark cities like Corpus Christi.

Then there was Bret Hart when he would only get cheered in Canada and be hated in the entire US.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tweener is the way your character acts, not the way a crowd reacts to them. That being said, Roman still gets cheered in mark cities like Corpus Christi.
> 
> Then there was Bret Hart when he would only get cheered in Canada and be hated in the entire US.



No Roman is just a shit face like Luger and Diesel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No Roman is just a shit face like Luger and Diesel.



Luger is one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. 

We have nothing more to discuss.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2018)

I hope Nia doesn't ruin Disneyland again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its a joke on how Finn came out to gay gear at WM.


Anderson asked to be moved to Smackdown after Finn tried to kiss him during a victory celebration.

That's why Anderson and Gallows are on Smackdown now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2018)

I wonder what I am paying per month for Stardom.  It's auto pay and I don't know the currency conversion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2018)

Rukia getting ripped off paying for the third best women's fed in Japan.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anderson asked to be moved to Smackdown after Finn tried to kiss him during a victory celebration.
> 
> That's why Anderson and Gallows are on Smackdown now.


Finn on that 'gonna turn you gay' shit.


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 20, 2018)

Apparently Big Cass is injured again...


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Apparently Big Cass is injured again...


I hear he is selling the beating he took on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia getting ripped off paying for the third best women's fed in Japan.


Well if that's true.  Then you failed me dude.  I didn't have your knowledge when I was shopping.

As far as Stardom goes.  Iwatani is the top babyface in the promotion.  Shirai is a good wrestler, but she's very boring as a personality.  And I think Oedo Tai is probably the top overall draw.

Tag matches are kind of bad.  The referee can't keep people out of the ring.  The interference in those types of matches is out of control.

It might be a good value if I'm only paying like $5.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well if that's true.  Then you failed me dude.  I didn't have your knowledge when I was shopping.
> 
> As far as Stardom goes.  Iwatani is the top babyface in the promotion.  Shirai is a good wrestler, but she's very boring as a personality.  And I think Oedo Tai is probably the top overall draw.
> 
> ...



Half the roster is like teenage girls and crappy gaijin who can't keep up with the style, which is why a lot of the matches tend to be sloppy. They have the highest production values though.

But you'll usually get better overall in-ring action from WAVE(which also has a monthly subscription service), Ice Ribbon, Sendai Girls and Oz Academy(The most WWE-like out of the feds as far as storylines go).


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 20, 2018)

Is this, dare I say it, the Macho Man and Elizabeth of our era?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hear he is selling the beating he took on Smackdown.


Do WWE wrestlers superstars even sell storyline injuries on house shows though? I mean if they do then yes this is probably a work, but then again, this is Big Cass we're talking about, so...


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

The Cena/Nikki breakup is a work.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

I guess John Cena has some new house rules for the new season of Total Bellas.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2018)

Orton had knee surgery


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2018)

John better not blow it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2018)

Nikki is trash tho.

Bellas not sexy imo.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton had knee surgery


He also needs a personality surgery

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2018)

lmao i wonder why john is going back.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2018)

cena a bitch for going back tbh,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nikki is trash tho.
> 
> Bellas not sexy imo.


Agreed but tell that to triple h,


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

I won't ever root for Cena again.  The show has like 200,000 viewers.  You are about to have a real shot in Hollywood.  Why are you scamming the entire world just to make that show more interesting??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 20, 2018)

Nikki the GOAT diva who you can look at but can't touch. Who wouldn't want her? The leader of the Cenation is a lucky man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> cena a bitch for going back tbh,


 it was never real. The break up and shit was all staged like WWE 

I mean let's be frank , should have seen the phony play from these two 

Nikki and Cena both are attention whores

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

The Nikki and Cena thing remind us once again to never get worked into a shoot brother - HH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

I would like to wish Big Cass the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2018)

So Shelton's been using "Ain't No Stoppin Me" at Live Events. Hope it sticks on TV because its a great theme. Its the Heel version of it so its still not his GOAT theme but even the Heel version was great.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

24 hours from now we learn about Lashley's sisters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2018)

Damn the media is high off of Smackdown possibly  moving to another network. But they are going to have to bring their A fucking game if they get FOX. New writing team, concept, and I think a different production strategy from what Dunn has lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2018)

John is due for another title reign next year. This is just a minor detour.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2018)

Rockets fucking suck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2018)

"If [SD Live] gets anywhere from $80-$160 million, they're on easy street. They don't need to sell house show tickets, merchandise, PPVs & network subscriptions anymore, because the TV money is going to carry them to extreme profitability, and that's why the stock is so high, because people kind of see that. There should be no or slight added TV costs, and instead of making $160m revenue in the US, they'd be making $300-$400m."


Damn.



Rukia said:


> Rockets fucking suck.


Nah only MJ could beat the Warriors.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

I think Fox could still swoop in on both shows.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

I think it's safe to say that HHH won't be sending the city of Houston a custom belt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

shits really the disney of wrasslin.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

Cody is pretty cool as a wrestling personality. I thought he was a bit better than he actually was in WWE but I'd argue he peaks higher than someone like Finn Balor. I enjoyed Cody/Ibushi more than Devitt/Ibushi as a comparison point.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cody is pretty cool as a wrestling personality. I thought he was a bit better than he actually was in WWE but I'd argue he peaks higher than someone like Finn Balor. I enjoyed Cody/Ibushi more than Devitt/Ibushi as a comparison point.


I listened to this the other day. Why is Dean in the picture? lmfao


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Cody's dope as fuck. I think its safe to say he's already more important than Goldust ever was. And Cody will be a part of history one day along with Kenny and the bucks.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

This era only trash because of vince being senile. But id take this era over the mid 2000s. Such a cancer looking back.

Back when cena was hateable, had goofy ass storylines like hornswoggle, ecw coming back, trash ass years with dudes like chris masters on the roster, etc.

I mean there are some great moments and feuds from that era but that could be same with this era now.

At least the wrestling blows those years outta the roster and there are a lot of guys to root for.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

Probably because Dean is sort of the poster child for WWE making indy guys complacent? Idk I think you could have potentially put KO in there too. I hate saying that but it's a brutal fact.

I think Cody and the Bucks putting up the money for All In and that being the first non-WWE or WCW event to draw 10k in 2 decades puts them up there. Not sure if Omega put money in there too but he's GOAT-tier so it's not like he's gotta promote to be remembered.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Wow so Amazon and Facebook want a piece of Smackdown.

And it might become three hours also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably because Dean is sort of the poster child for WWE making indy guys complacent? Idk I think you could have potentially put KO in there too. I hate saying that but it's a brutal fact.
> 
> I think Cody and the Bucks putting up the money for All In and that being the first non-WWE or WCW event to draw 10k in 2 decades puts them up there. Not sure if Omega put money in there too but he's GOAT-tier so it's not like he's gotta promote to be remembered.




What makes you think they fit that category though? Kevin owens specifically considering now is the only time hes lost in the shuffle for the first time in his wwe career.

Why is dean the poster boy though? Not his fault wwe hasnt truly turned him heel yet.

I have decided unless you are corbin big cass tier. I wont put the blame on the wrestler. The WWE puts these wrestlers in a certain spot.. they most likely fail. There is always a rare chance the talent strives like braun or what seth is doing now. But look at braun hes nowhere. 


I put okada/omega in the history books as well for yhe simple fact they brought so many eyes to the njpw product.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cody's dope as fuck. I think its safe to say he's already more important than Goldust ever was. And Cody will be a part of history one day along with Kenny and the bucks.


goldust is more famous than any of those guys.  Richer too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> goldust is more famous than any of those guys.  Richer too.


Cody legacy already bigger.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

If you say so.  I just don't imagine this all in thing even being remembered two weeks later.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

One thing I'm going to really look for on Raw.  I want to see if the fans really start to get behind Jinder.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If you say so.  I just don't imagine this all in thing even being remembered two weeks later.





Rukia said:


> One thing I'm going to really look for on Raw.  I want to see if the fans really start to get behind Jinder.




Come on man you to grown for this.
Go eat breakfast.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Time to watch DB/DBZ/Super in order.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What makes you think they fit that category though? Kevin owens specifically considering now is the only time hes lost in the shuffle for the first time in his wwe career.
> 
> Why is dean the poster boy though? Not his fault wwe hasnt truly turned him heel yet.
> 
> ...



KO is one of my favorites but real talk, his overall work has declined. I might be grading him too harshly but comparing the NXT run and his first year to where he's at now. He's using the I'm already over part of his moveset instead of the I'm trying to kill it out there. His big match move is that frog splash now. He's worked with better workers than Cena and produced lesser matches.

Prop comedy and the world title run. He was massively over as a face, for reasons I don't necessarily understand, and people feel like he shat the bed in that spot. I don't really think the Ziggler feud was on anyone except the booking, but I know others in here that feel differently and blame him for squandering the opportunity. I got in quite a few debates about the SCSA podcast.

I think more often than not it's a combination of factors such as timing, health, and performance. Certain guys are going to get pushes for stupid reasons such as Jinder and Mojo, but by and large they go with who they think can draw. When Braun first came in doing nerve holds not everyone was liking it, when he was in 10 minute time limit matches with Sami people hated him. It's not like we don't just shit on Vince's guys for the sake of shitting on them. What Braun is doing right now is kind of amazing when you consider the trends. With Braun it sort of goes both ways in the sense people didn't like him when he seemed title bound and people like him more now that he's not in the main event scene. I still think the Mania match was kind of dumb but it's small potatoes.  

Okada/Omega I is still the GOAT match for me.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Time to watch DB/DBZ/Super in order.


You too grown for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You too grown for this.


Never


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

Shit poster gonna shit post


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Shit poster gonna shit post


You already reclaimed your main event spot.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Name your guys too five favorite right now in the E.

1. Seth Rollins
2. AJ Styles
3. Cien Almas
4. Adam Cole
5.  Daniel Bryan


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Smackdown going to FOX


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Time to watch DB/DBZ/Super in order.


Nice OG DB avy. Back when the humans mattered, everyone had different techniques and Bulma was a thot super genius.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

17 is a human and he's the strongest in the universe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Name your guys too five favorite right now in the E.
> 
> 1. Seth Rollins
> 2. AJ Styles
> ...


1. Bejita-sama
2. Piccolo
3. Future Trunks
4. Freeza
5. Gohan pre-DB Super power level nerf/Goku pre-DB Super brain damage.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 17 is a human and he's the strongest in the universe.


Cyborgs don't count!!

17 is a MVP tho.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Can we talk about how 17 went from punk who became Cell's lunch to becoming one of the best characters in DB history?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cyborgs don't count!!
> 
> 17 is a MVP tho.



His body isn't human, but his heart is.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can we talk about how 17 went from punk who became Cell's lunch to becoming one of the best characters in DB history?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 1. Bejita-sama
> 2. Piccolo
> 3. Future Trunks
> 4. Freeza
> 5. Gohan pre-DB Super power level nerf/Goku pre-DB Super brain damage.



Nah this the real list

1. Goku
2. Future Trunks from dbz
3. Gohans from cell and buu saga
4. Piccolo fron dragonball
5. Tien from dragonball

Idk this 17 talking going on i havent seen dbs really.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Can't believe Pilaf had Mai as his servant and wasn't smacking the fuck outta her back in OG DB.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Name your guys too five favorite right now in the E.
> 
> 1. Seth Rollins
> 2. AJ Styles
> ...


These five performers are five I will stop what I am doing to watch:

The Miz
Alexa Bliss
Sasha Banks
Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn

I'm hoping Almas will be a big hit on Smackdown and I can add him to the list.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Why these first few db episodes been funny af


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Everyone seen bulma naked in the first five episodes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Dragonball started off as a comedy adventure manga with lots of gags and didn't turn into fighting power level shit until like 10 years later.

Like, Bulma's titties and Goku's dick are all over the beginning chapters. They couldn't get away with that shit today.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

Oh wow SD is officially going to Fox to be 3 hours


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Three hours of Smackdown. Fucking shit.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


>


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah this the real list
> 
> 1. Goku
> 2. Future Trunks from dbz
> ...


No vegeta? weak.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Can't believe a fine bitch like 18 ended up with Krillin.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

VKM getting ready to shit all over the fans that got him these TV deals just to attract "new" viewers


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

The fucked up part is that 18 is the Jannetty and 17 goes on to be GOAT tier.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Everyone seen bulma naked in the first five episodes


yeah it was a gag series when it first started. Bulma showing kid Goku some thigh and willing to let Oolong disguised as a middle aged gentleman to tap was the beginning of her thot ways.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can't believe a fine bitch like 18 ended up with Krillin.


It was either this or krillin stay a virgin forever. 

DB isn't meant to be sad af like a lot of series.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

WWE is on fire right now.  Count that tv money!


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The fucked up part is that 18 is the Jannetty and 17 goes on to be GOAT tier.


18 just happy to be there as a housewife for a underpaid manlet cop.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)

So what is the current tier list for us in this thread?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Pulling down Bulma's top so her titties popped out and gave Master Roshi a nosebleed so they could find the invisible man was the GOAT gag.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 21, 2018)

If SD does end up on the main FOX channel then expect Mr.Believe Dat to come their

OOOOOAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh wow SD is officially going to Fox to be 3 hours


We're in the wrong timeline!!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

One show on fox and one show on NBC has to grow the audience.  Unless WWE fucks up.

That means more subscribers!!


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Future Trunks gonna come back to warn us how six hours of Smackdown and RAW almost destroyed his universe.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No vegeta? weak.


He a walking L


[S-A-F] said:


> yeah it was a gag series when it first started. Bulma showing kid Goku some thigh and willing to let Oolong disguised as a middle aged gentleman to tap was the beginning of her thot ways.




Yamcha squeezimg on her titties by episode 3. The entire dbz crew seen this trick tah tahs and vegeta wifed her up.
Another L


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Vegeta knows by cucking himself that hard, it builds his anger and allows him to gain even more power.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Big cass out

Tmorrow daniel vs jeff and winner faces joe next week


----------



## SoulTaker (May 21, 2018)

Vegeta's basically the Kenny Omega of DBS


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He a walking L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you need to watch Super to see Vegeta finally pick up wins again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Vegeta's basically the Kenny Omega of DBS



He cuts promos with a strange cadence and then does a bunch of slapstick?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Big cass out
> 
> Tmorrow daniel vs jeff and winner faces joe next week


Big Cass sucks.  He's really bad guys.

Why were some of you guys claiming he would be a top star when he split from Enzo??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

The dude's finisher is literally an elbowdrop. Who the hell thought he'd be better off without Enzo? He's even worse than Billy Gunn without Road Dogg.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass sucks.  He's really bad guys.
> 
> Why were some of you guys claiming he would be a top star when he split from Enzo??


No one said this shit in here. Big Cass is lacking in a lot of areas to expect him to become a star on his own is ridiculous.

People were probably saying Vince would push him over the two whenever they went singles. Which he was before Cass got hurt.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He a walking L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Bulma rich as fuck and a genius so why wouldn't he wife her? 

Yamcha the real one taking Ls. Dude loses his girl to a guy with a fucked up widow's peak, much shorter than him and the main reason him and half his friends died. 

Then he goes on to become a meme for getting his ass beat every arc and Vegeta cucking him while Vegeta is a meme for saying some stupid power level number.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass isn't even seven feet tall.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass need to tighten up his stomach. His look is pretty shitty right now for a big man.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Cone on guys. 

I heard vegeta gets like one W and then gets his ass beat again.

Same shit differet title to the show.




[S-A-F] said:


> Also Bulma rich as fuck and a genius so why wouldn't he wife her?
> 
> Yamcha the real one taking Ls. Dude loses his girl to a guy with a fucked up widow's peak, much shorter than him and the main reason him and half his friends died.
> 
> Then he goes on to become a meme for getting his ass beat every arc and Vegeta cucking him while Vegeta is a meme for saying some stupid power level number.


Vegeta sacraficed himself to kill fat buu and buu didnt even lose weight.

Him and yamcha tied for losers


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass sucks.  He's really bad guys.
> 
> Why were some of you guys claiming he would be a top star when he split from Enzo??




I dont know about too star. Im always in for giving talent chances but when you have a trash match with daniel bryan you need to be burried


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Vince really made money off these tv deals and the greatest royal rumble just to provably lose it all in the xfl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

5 years, $1 billion.

It's all over guys. Vince has no reason to listen to us ever again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

On another note, my WWE stock is up 13%. Time to start thinking about buying a new car. 

@Kuya


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

What if wwe bought roh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What if wwe bought roh



As what? The minor league fed for NXT?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

I heard ROH has problems but I'm all for it staying separate. They have a cut throat attitude with other companies, big and small. Only employing the talent they have now to prevent them from going elsewhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> As what? The minor league fed for NXT?


Nah to put an end to that shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 5 years, $1 billion.
> 
> It's all over guys. Vince has no reason to listen to us ever again.


Bad day for anti-wwe forces like Meltzer and Alvarez.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Current ROH is REALLY bad. Like, their main eventers are all nobodies and without their partnership with New Japan, they wouldn't draw anything. I don't see anyone there that WWE would actually want except maybe fat Jay Lethal.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Need to offer okada and omega 20 mil contracts


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Okada busy making $10 million a year in Japan while banging fine anime hoes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Tien ended up with a fine-ass bitch in his dojo doe.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Or maybe quietly call current "WWE talent" who aren't being used on either show. Might be the only option.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2018)

Am too lazy to read shit. Is Smackdown still gonna be live?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Cant wait till im at the ep when goku turns into an ape his first time.

Classic


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Tien don't want pussy tho or he coulda had Launch.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Blonde Launch prolly baddest bitch in the db universe


----------



## Bump (May 21, 2018)

That SD Fox deal is insane


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Toriyama even forgot Launch existed.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

And thats why he four or fifth on the list of goats.

All this fuck boy shit


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

@WhatADrag i heard Zelina pics leaked?  Any truth to that?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i heard Zelina pics leaked?  Any truth to that?


Are you not in the group chat


----------



## Bump (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i heard Zelina pics leaked?  Any truth to that?



Yeah nice rack


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Need some Brooke nudes.


----------



## Bump (May 21, 2018)

I heard new paige leaks aswell but I cant find


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Need some Brooke nudes.


They already exist


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They already exist


they must not have left an impact on me.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Damn I should have bought some WWE stock.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

wwe never gonna get competition again.

wrasslin really died in 2001.

I need to get on the right timeline!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> they must not have left an impact on me.


They were professional i think.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Wtf happens when you buy stock


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

So Cass really injured then. He's done.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf happens when you buy stock



They actually have a calculator online. Just realized that I wouldn't have made that much.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Cass really injured then. He's done.


Or hes buried either way u right


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They actually have a calculator online. Just realized that I wouldn't have made that much.



I've been profiting off this stupid company for five years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf happens when you buy stock



You technically own a part of the company.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass got a B+ body getting injured as soon as he comes back from a injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass' body ain't even a D-minus. Dude got a gut like Baron Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

> As reported, FOX has reached an agreement to acquire SmackDown Live to join their programming. This comes off the heels of NBC Universal maintaining their partnership with after their contract ended in September 2019, but only keeping _Raw_ as a part of the deal.
> 
> According to _TheWrap_, the deal between WWE and FOX will also result in a change of day that SmackDown will be aired, which will be Fridays, according to a source with knowledge of the deal. In addition to FOX, SmackDown has also been aired since its series debut in 1999 on UPN, The CW, MyNetworkTV, and SyFy. Past incarnations of SmackDown have been aired on both Thursdays and Fridays.
> 
> ...



Well boys the deal is done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

WWE just got a billion dollar contract for Smackdown 

Vince can now totally coast on his ass

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2018)

If sd is 3 hours all that does is reinforce my decision to stick to youtube clips


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

teddy said:


> If sd is 3 hours all that does is reinforce my decision to stick to youtube clips


or drop Raw or Smackdown completely 

Smackdown has all the guys you like, while Raw has mostly jobbers and Roman and Braun


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2018)

Oh and kayfabe paige is the goat gm over this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 21, 2018)

Tfw woods can add "nutted on the face of a master negotiator" to his resume

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Only way to justify a third hour is if it's Billie Kay, Mandy Rose and Becky taking turns sitting on each other's faces.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

One thing that is gonna suck. More people shitting on wrestling since it will be local.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Meltzer needs to phone some people in wwe and apologize.  Maybe he can get un-blacklisted?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Meltzer too busy jacking off to videos of vanilla midgets doing backflips to properly report a news story these days.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Meltzer needs to phone some people in wwe and apologize.  Maybe he can get un-blacklisted?


Why you say that


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer too busy jacking off to videos of vanilla midgets doing backflips to properly report a news story these days.


thought you'd go more for Japanese wrestling . 

it was right there too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

I watch strong-style Japanese wrestling.

I don't watch rhythmic gymnastics flippy shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big Cass' body ain't even a D-minus. Dude got a gut like Baron Corbin.


His body has gotten better too.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> His body has gotten better too.


How do they look at this n corbin and see star

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Big cass isnt hurt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass fucked up so badly, they write him off tv with fake injuries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2018)

Corbin and Big Cass would be jobbing on main event if they were only 6'0 with bodies like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Big Cass looking like a fucking fat hillbilly back in the day with a face stupider than James Ellsworth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

so DB vs Jeff Hardy is on Smackdown tomorrow.

If Big Ass decides to intervene then yea Cass vs DB continues. 

If he doesn't , he's in major heat with Vinny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

I wonder if carmella even slept with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 21, 2018)

Poor Big Cass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Carmella describes Cass in bed as sawft.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella describes Cass in bed as sawft.


Ouch .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so DB vs Jeff Hardy is on Smackdown tomorrow.
> 
> If Big Ass decides to intervene then yea Cass vs DB continues.
> 
> If he doesn't , he's in major heat with Vinny


Actually now that you mention it if he ain't injured I could see them saying Bryan "injured" him last week, Cass interrupts. Hardy v. Joe next week. Bryan gets done with Cass once and for all at MITB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually now that you mention it if he ain't injured I could see them saying Bryan "injured" him last week, Cass interrupts. Hardy v. Joe next week. Bryan gets done with Cass once and for all at MITB.



Kinda hoping Cass vs Bry is over. Yea it works but only for a  short feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Do you guys think that the deal WWE got makes sense from FOX's end? Not sure if I would have paid 1 billion for Smackdown. Maybe there are other details of the agreement that we don't know about?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

TV networks are thirsty af for original programming these days since Netflix is stealing all the content out there. WWE being able to produce weekly new episodes makes sense from that perspective.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well boys the deal is done


2019 why is that date so important first the Disney/Fox deal and now this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> 2019 why is that date so important first the Disney/Fox deal and now this.



End of times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TV networks are thirsty af for original programming these days since Netflix is stealing all the content out there. WWE being able to produce weekly new episodes makes sense from that perspective.


WWE gets better ratings than baseball sometimes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Do you guys think that the deal WWE got makes sense from FOX's end? Not sure if I would have paid 1 billion for Smackdown. Maybe there are other details of the agreement that we don't know about?



Well knowing how steady the program gets every week in ratings, they are investing on the 2 million viewers weekly . The hope now is they can build on that but not sure how they'll do it. Vince now has to deal with NBC and Fox telling him not to fuck them over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2018)

That schedule gonna be piss if Smackdown on Fridays will be live.


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)

So. Pg13 coming back?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That schedule gonna be piss if Smackdown on Fridays will be live.


Yeah true but FOX ain't gonna want to be recorded since spoilers will easily destroy their product.


So WWE now can afford to possibly cut down on live shows and PPVs .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> So. Pg13 coming back?


Not unless FOX and possibly Disney ask for it. 

Which I doubt they will


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

I'm going to drink some champagne when I get home.  Really happy for wwe!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Lowkey hoping the Saudis want to run Greatest Balls of Fire.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Stock price is over $58!  It was like $19 two years ago.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Need to watch some Monday Night War to celebrate now that I know a new golden age of wrestling is coming!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stock price is over $58!  It was like $19 two years ago.



The earliest I got it around 2011, it was like $9.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The earliest I got it around 2011, it was like $9.


600% ROI!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

The dividend isn't bad either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Okay.  I understand why he does it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

K, starting off Raw with Angle.   Raw has been on a roll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

And time to change the channel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Oh joy...Steph


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Nooooo!  Anyone but Stephanie.  She has go away heat with me!


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

<tunes in to Raw
<sees Steph
<turns off tv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Stephanie is the worst character in wwe history.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

"Best for business"  Steph you're still on TV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Steph is actually right about Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Is this how he gets cheers now.   Have Steph on to take those boos aimed at him be screamed towards her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Fucking Roman.  Enough with this guy.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Fucking Roman.  Enough with this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is this how he gets cheers now.   Have Steph on to take those boos aimed at him be screamed towards her.


They tried using Jinder and he still got booed so now they gotta resort deeper and deeper until something finally gets him cheered. And Steph still ain't working for him. 
Deadass nothing will get him cheered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

"Samoan temper" Fuck sakes Steph.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Fucking Roman.  Enough with this guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Fans cheering Steph threatening to fire Roman.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Well at least we have a face coming out to deal with these heels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

cheers for KO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

KO saving all of us from that crap.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Pop for Kevin Owens!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

LOOOOL They really are gonna try to sell how everyone likes Roman


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Roman is Bernie Sanders now . 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TV networks are thirsty af for original programming these days since Netflix is stealing all the content out there. WWE being able to produce weekly new episodes makes sense from that perspective.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Well knowing how steady the program gets every week in ratings, they are investing on the 2 million viewers weekly . The hope now is they can build on that but not sure how they'll do it. Vince now has to deal with NBC and Fox telling him not to fuck them over



Ah ok. Will be interesting to see. Have more confidence if they go at least PG-13.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Lol, KO.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

Im sleepy


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2018)

Fire Roman for fucks sake! Just fucking do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

seriously it's disgusting how bad this has gotten where heels are trying to get you over and crowd is like fuck off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Stg KO better win He won't


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg KO better win He won't



it's ok, as long as the coronation gets done at this point, then it will be worth it.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg KO better win He won't


Praying Jinder interferes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's ok, as long as the coronation gets done at this point, then it will be worth it.


Can they find a Heel so reviled that it would lead to the coronation getting cheered. Jinder couldn't. Stephanie couldn't. There is literally nobody more hated in WWE atm than Roman Reigns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2018)

John needs to go back in the ring and challenge Lesnar and become 17 time champion. Fuck all these fat assholes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Its gotten so bad that I'd bet that Muhammad Hassan burning an American flag the RAW after 9/11 wouldn't be able to get Reigns cheered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John needs to go back in the ring and challenge Lesnar and become 17 time champion. Fuck all these fat assholes.


Honestly this isn't a terrible idea. It'd get the belt off Lesnar and if Cena pulled a Universal Title Open Challenge people would really get behind it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can they find a Heel so reviled that it would lead to the coronation getting cheered. Jinder couldn't. Stephanie couldn't. There is literally nobody more hated in WWE atm than Roman Reigns.


if they let Dean go FULL FUCKING HEEL and trash Roman and shit on him from the brother hood they had and even let him threaten his family. Then yes.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its gotten so bad that I'd bet that Muhammad Hassan burning an American flag the RAW after 9/11 wouldn't be able to get Reigns cheered.


In Corpus Christi it would


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> if they let Dean go FULL FUCKING HEEL and trash Roman and shit on him from the brother hood they had and even let him threaten his family. Then yes.


Fans would cheer the hell out of Dean. Don't lie to yourself man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

More mention of that "Samoan Temper", is that the new Heidenrape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lol.  Chinlocks instantly in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fans would cheer the hell out of Dean. Don't lie to yourself man.


Nah I think with the right insults and even the disgusting acts , Dean could legit get heel heat max 


but it has to get genuinely personal


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In Corpus Christi it would



Fuck you.   It's not my fault that place is filled with idiots.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Gotta be embarrassing on some level to be dubbed the "guy" then have KO come out and get a better reaction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Why is Coach here?  We want Booker T!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck you.   It's not my fault that place is filled with idiots.


Oh shit I forgot you were from there 

my bad bro


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck you.   It's not my fault that place is filled with idiots.


My dad works there and he hates the hell out of it.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Owens is getting annihilated.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

That fan hyping up KO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That fan hyping up KO.


Endeavor = Vince McMahon

Todoroki = Roman Reigns


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Endeavor = Vince McMahon
> 
> Todoroki = Roman Reigns


Never disrespect my bois Endeavor and Shouto like that ever again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Never disrespect my bois Endeavor and Shouto like that ever again


but it's true

in the sense ENDEAVOR wants to badly have TODO as number one like Vince does to Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Roman is the reason why WWE made those billions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but it's true
> 
> in the sense ENDEAVOR wants to badly have TODO as number one like Vince does to Roman


You right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You right



sometimes comparisons are too powerful


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Vince must laugh his ass off when KO sells those shoulder tackles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

They gonna waste Rollins's momentum on this bum Roman huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Seth about to become Roman's shield from the boos

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Well, having two thirds of the Shield out there to take on two Canadians to get the crowd going.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Using red hot Rollins to help Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

NBC execs after seeing this: So uh...we did get the good brand right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Fuck sakes this Cena/Nikki drama just to bring more views for Total Garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Seth ain't got momentum. That friend kicked out of two Skull Crushing Finales and made wrestling fake af.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth about to become Roman's shield from the boos





Rukia said:


> Using red hot Rollins to help Roman.



Most blatant coattail riding I've seen.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Three matches for KO last week. Two this week.  European tour in between.  Ffs.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Most blatant coattail riding I've seen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Most blatant coattail riding I've seen.


Vince: HOT DAMN THEY'RE STILL BOOING HIM!? QUICK SACRIFICE SETH FOR ROMAN-KUN!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Or Lakers with Minnesota Lakers


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

This whole match has gone on for way too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Roman was a passenger in that match.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

That was a really good finish.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

"We forgot about Jinder Mahal." 

Statement of the night Coach. Statement of the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Hmm, Roman and Rollins win but Jinder standing tall.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Did KO have to eat the pin...again?
Great win for Seth though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

KO always loses.  And it sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

The hell did Jinder come from?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Rollins having to go to an injured Roman just to garner those last minute cheers.  And Roman's music plays and that's the end of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Does the impact from the chair resonate the same when RR just has the vest on to cushion the impact.
Also kek at the crowd chanting "one more time"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rollins having to go to an injured Roman just to garner those last minute cheers.  And Roman's music plays and that's the end of that.


and he still got boos after


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Why did they play Roman’s music?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Bobby’s sisters!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Crowd booing the fuck out of it as soon as Reigns's music hits

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

god bless you Vince, you really will keep this up till you croak


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and he still got boos after


Vince thought he could sneak in Roman hype at the end but the crowd weren't having that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince thought he could sneak in Roman hype at the end but the crowd weren't having that shit.


they tolerated him teaming with an actual face but not to get the last song in


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

All of the good wrestlers on Raw have already wrestled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

whelp Chicago gonna let Roman have it....or more CM Punk chants

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> All of the good wrestlers on Raw have already wrestled.


Laughs in Sami Zayn and Elias

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Roman vs Jinder.  The Main Event!


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Laughs in Sami Zayn and Elias


Sami about to give us a Bayley this is your life segment!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Jinder/Roman in Chicago. My sides.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman vs Jinder.  The Main Event!



so you want another bad ending huh? 

also I'm cringing hard at the theme and the sisters getting no reaction


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

oh thank god it's just a skit promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jinder/Roman in Chicago. My sides.



Feelings about to be hurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

The non reaction from this crowd.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

what the hell is this?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

LMAO!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Everyone is so confused.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

LMAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

It's time for some major housecleaning for WWE creative.  Enough is enough of this shit.  Blacklist the fuckers that came up with this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Sami going to get his Syrian buddies to assassinate creative for coming up with this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Whoa whoa language here is a little awkward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Well it got the crowd to react to Lashley so ........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Bobby Lashley is a terrible brother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

And then the crowd is dead again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

BOBBLY LASHLEY


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

How is Bobby just coming up smiling and shit after Sami disrespecting him and his sisters? What kind of sociopathic shit...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Somebody in the back is going to have to take responsibility for this shit.   Someone is going to have to lose their job for this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Somebody in the back is going to have to take responsibility for this shit.   Someone is going to have to lose their job for this.


This was a Vince idea.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lashley got cheered at the end, unlike Bayley.  So there you go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Another fucking vanity project by Steph.   Fuck sakes, pulling the trigger with Ronda this soon.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's time for some major housecleaning for WWE creative.  Enough is enough of this shit.  Blacklist the fuckers that came up with this.



Can't blacklist the owner unfortunately


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can't blacklist the owner unfortunately


Shoot the fucker then. That was unacceptable. And this is coming from someone who survived the Bayley "This is Your Life" shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Somebody in the back is going to have to take responsibility for this shit.   Someone is going to have to lose their job for this.


I managed to pause this shit and just decided to watch God of War content.

Seems it was a good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Bad history by Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shoot the fucker then. That was unacceptable. And this is coming from someone who survived the Bayley "This is Your Life" shit


What about that cringe segment with the New Day?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What about that cringe segment with the New Day?


Old Day > This Is Your Life > Lashley's Sisters


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2018)

Going back to the basketball game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Old Day > This Is Your Life > Lashley's Sisters


the low standards you've been given by Vince 

it's pretty damn sad


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)

I want those flares on Mickie again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

guess they had to have Alexa mention Romans so people remember Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I want those flares on Mickie again.



she looks different tonight. 


Also what the fuck was that Dolph like sell?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Hmm, Moon over Bliss despite the heel tactics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

They really job out Bliss a lot.  Fortunately for her wins and losses don’t matter much to her character.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2018)

THE SEMEN KING


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Think WWE would have Ember do the Eclipse off the ladder?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

WHY IS BRAUN A TAG GUY NOW!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Think WWE would have Ember do the Eclipse off the ladder?


Yes


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Finally someone took that stupid smile off Fin's mouth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Think WWE would have Ember do the Eclipse off the ladder?


Too dangerous.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY IS BRAUN A TAG GUY NOW!?



He's looking for someone to fill the hole in this heart that Rukia caused when he left.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Hmm, Finn about to "Get these hands!"  Kayfabe don't know if Finn is secretly happy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Alexa confirmed good seller of the flying stunner


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Jose v. Corbin?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa confirmed good seller of the flying stunner


Laughs in Nikki Cross


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Laughs in Nikki Cross



well she's not here right now is she? 

don't be steph and no sell


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

LOOOOOL FINN REALIZING HE ABOUT TO GET REKTED AND NOT THE WAY HE WANTS


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Taker Corbin out.  Will this bastard son be able to follow in his father's footsteps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

I demand a No Way Jose vs Seth Rollins for IC title match


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

I swear Corbyn is more bald every time he comes out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

No, not Corbin!


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I demand a No Way Jose vs Seth Rollins for IC title match



Do you want about 30 peopel injured in one match?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Do you want about 30 peopel injured in one match?


yes and then random #31 person pins Seth and wins the IC title and proclaims it's due to the new rule of a 24 hour defense match


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

So the Balding Wolf over the stunt double of Jim Kelly from Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

The next segment needs to be good.

Send out Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

More like the J team.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yes and then random #31 person pins Seth and wins the IC title and proclaims it's due to the new rule of a 24 hour defense match



You know I miss the Hardcore title.  Reminds me not everything needs to be realistic serious all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

The B Team!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

OH RIGHT...WWE HAS TO FIND A WAY TO KEEP DANIEL BRYAN!!!  

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

American Alpha reunion?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know I miss the Hardcore title.  Reminds me not everything needs to be realistic serious all the time.


funny enough , if you apply some logic, that title defense made way too much fucking sense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

B Team's Theme goes in hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> B Team's Theme goes in hard


but will they job hard?


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> funny enough , if you apply some logic, that title defense made way too much fucking sense.



Shh let's just look back and enjoy the antics of Crash Holly's escapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but will they job hard?


Undefeated so far


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Imagine being a suit at FOX and watching this.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Imagine being a suit at FOX and watching this.



Can't be any worse than 75% of the shit they put out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Shh let's just look back and enjoy the antics of Crash Holly's escapes.



but it did , if you're a champ you have to watch your back every minute of every day 

also yes Crash was hilarious  



Lord Trollbias said:


> Undefeated so far




are they building them up to have them job to Matt and Bray?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

So Job Squad vs Job Squad.   Didn't know they were running a Civil War angle here.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

B team needs to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Imagine being a suit at FOX and watching this.


they're sweating at the thought of their shows being this bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

B Team!!


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

what the hell are they doing lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

[ANDKNUCKLES]B Team's streak continues[/ANDKNUCKLES]


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Bo needs to do his running around the ring celebration again soon


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> what the hell are they doing lol.


They are undefeated!  Of course they are excited!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Well B Team celebrating like they won it all.   Might as well before the end up in the Lake of Deletions.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well B Team celebrating like they won it all.   Might as well before the end up in the Lake of Deletions.



Then they become absorded into the Deleters of worlds and become renamed Bolievers of Deletion


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

B Team is going to get popular in a few weeks if this keeps up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Joan Jett about to be paid tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Get this over with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Steph bringing out the golden shovel.  Holy shit, crapping on both talent like that.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

lmao I wondered how they would book this since Nia was previously a face. Looks like they just dumped that .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Nia sucks.

Nia needs to turn heel and reveal she was a bully all along.  Only way to save her character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

gonna go watch Deadpool 2 tomorrow 

5.60 for a ticket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2018)

Queen Ronda gonna kill that fat bitch.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> gonna go watch Deadpool 2 tomorrow
> 
> 5.60 for a ticket


Good deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Queen Ronda gonna kill that fat bitch.


I don't care about this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good deal.


plus get upgraded popcorn and drink as well and since nobody's there in the daytime, less noise


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Nia needs to tell Ronda she's going to physically dominate her...IN BED.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2018)

Welp calling it a night.  Not too keen on watching prison rape in the Braun/Finn match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Queen Ronda gonna kill that fat bitch.



why all that rage bro?


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Anyone remember the name of that Twitter page that somehow made predictions that were dead on point a few weeks ago?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp calling it a night.  Not too keen on watching prison rape in the Braun/Finn match.


I will never take Finn against a big guy after he was demolished by Kane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why all that rage bro?


Are you denying that Nia Jax is a HUGE bitch?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Why is McIntyre out there with Dolph? This makes no sense!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Are you denying that Nia Jax is a HUGE bitch?


she a big girl yes


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Easy win for Natalya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

yeah I'm bored I'll just wait for the A show tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

This could be really sloppy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah I'm bored I'll just wait for the A show tomorrow



TNA isn't until Wednesday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Yeah...RAW isn't worth watching anymore tonight. Hasn't really been since the opener.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

This has been a brutal episode.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Tried flipping channels and couldn't find anything too good.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Elias is still great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Roode and Elias are still feuding???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

lmao Roode. Needs a character reboot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> <Insert Wrestler 1 Here> and <Insert Wrestler 2 Here> are still feuding???


Sums up WWE


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Roode is the worst in the mitb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2018)

Roode is reaching the point where his entrance isn't even good anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roode and Elias are still feuding???


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TNA isn't until Wednesday


Congratulations you beat out Vince in most optimistic


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

So I guess we're supposed to cheer for balor? lmao this is strange booking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Balor/Braun is more unbelievable than Bliss/Nia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Some idiot in the crowd "Pick on someone your own size Braun." yeah because there's anyone Braun's size.  Even though Fin is 205 size.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

lmao are people chanting "Yes We Can"


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

This match is killing the crowd even more.  And the crowd is confused asf because Braun is acting heelish.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2018)

Somehow a guy barely above a midget is capable of going toe to toe with Braun?


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2018)

At least Braun is closing the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Good match. Realistically Braun would squash Balor but ehh I'm fine with it. In the end Braun wins but Balor looked strong.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Boring until the last two minutes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Good show of respect there in the end.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2018)

I slept so good


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2018)

Lashley's sisters should come out again next week.  WWE needs to double down.  A different crowd will get it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lashley's sisters should come out again next week.  WWE needs to double down.  A different crowd will get it.


Shut the fuck up Rukia.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shut the fuck up Rukia.


It was the only memorable segment of the night.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Please push the fuck out of the B team.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 22, 2018)

Roman Reigns made my cancer go back


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

Not sure what to make of RAW. It's like they took a few steps back with certain characters. How did Braun get booked to be heelish like that out of nowhere?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure what to make of RAW. It's like they took a few steps back with certain characters. How did Braun get booked to be heelish like that out of nowhere?


Did they even try to make a good show?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shut the fuck up Rukia.


His fall off the top 3 so sad


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Jobbers on a winning streak will never not be awesome.


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 22, 2018)

Raw this week...


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Look at the results

- a seth rollins whos been on fire paired with roman

-bobby vs elias

- bobby lashley sisters are men


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Rukia needs to take the L for hyping Lashley's sisters all week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Kid son Goku would whoop thanos.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Holy fuck the entire tournament saw bulma's panties.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure what to make of RAW. It's like they took a few steps back with certain characters. How did Braun get booked to be heelish like that out of nowhere?


Big bad Braun beating the fuck outta poor lil finn for being gay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Holy fuck the entire tournament saw bulma's panties.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Prime bulma so sexy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Bulma is the richest woman in the world, the smartest woman in the world and the thirstiest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Give Elias the Universal title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Give Elias the Universal title.


He bout to face bobby roode.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Roode is Corbin and Cass level in sucking the interest out of a room.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Wtf davey boy and dynamite kid rituals on the younger talent would be to take them out for drinks and spike em.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia needs to take the L for hyping Lashley's sisters all week.


I was totally right though!

I called that this could be another Bayley this is your life segment!


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf davey boy and dynamite kid rituals on the younger talent would be to take them out for drinks and spike em.



So many  people would fail wellness back then.  Even if it was from guys "joking"


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Smackdown sounds like a bad show.  Mainly because the women's matches are so awful.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So many  people would fail wellness back then.  Even if it was from guys "joking"


No wonder why half these dudes are dead. In this book, they introduce someone by saying "he was on a lot of steriods, uppers, downers, and a alcholic"


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

With all the jobbing KO is doing he definitely seems like the money in the bank favorite right now.

The WWE mentality of course being that we can beat him because he's going to win the briefcase.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Ole anderson booking wcw and sting sound like Vince booking wwe and roman now.


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2018)

why does Vince think this drag queen stuff and midget segments still work, it's 2018

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 22, 2018)

Did anyone saw Paige's new leak?

>That entire choking and slapping part


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Midgets are fucking hilarious doe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Probably changing my name soon


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Midgets are fucking hilarious doe.


That guy looked exactly like Daniel Bryan too.  WWE would be foolish to not use him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

> It looks like  may be extending the length of their pay-per-view events now that they are co-branded with the RAW and SmackDown rosters as a way to fit more talents on the cards.
> 
> WWE has reached out to some of their international broadcast partners, including InDemand and SkyTV, to inform them that pay-per-view events will now begin at 7pm EST, starting with the June 17th Money In the Bank pay-per-view, according to . This means that the Kickoff pre-shows will likely start at 6pm EST and that some of the actual pay-per-view events could run longer than 4 hours. It was also noted that major events, such as SummerSlam, could run longer.



well guys looks like now you'll have WM type of many hours of wrestling to deal with even with normal PPVs


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

No.  Please no..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well guys looks like now you'll have WM type of many hours of wrestling to deal with even with normal PPVs


Fuck this company man. Mania and Summerslam are already long enough. Now they want to make PPVs even longer?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck this company man. Mania and Summerslam are already long enough. Now they want to make PPVs even longer?


you add Smackdown one more hour and you could potentially be watching 12 hours or more  of wrestling in a few days more often


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck this company man. Mania and Summerslam are already long enough. Now they want to make PPVs even longer?


and they gonna start it off with Chicago 

oh my fucking lord

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Wwe is wcw now just with billions of dollars

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Exactly what we need...an extra hour to fit in Baron Corbin and Big Cass!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Exactly what we need...an extra hour to fit in Baron Corbin and Big Cass!


The PPVs should actually be shorter.  Fans only care about like six guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

They'll care about Bobby Roode if they play his entrance enough!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They'll care about Bobby Roode if they play his entrance enough!


WWE desperately wanted to play his theme when he limped to the back after losing last night.

Kudos to them for resisting that urge!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Roode needs a midget that looks like him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Roode just needs to turn as big an asshole as HHH for people to care


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Vince would look at this thread with disgust that no one has brought up Roman Reigns within the last 5 mins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince would look at this thread with disgust that no one has brought up Roman Reigns within the last 5 mins.


I think he'd be so petty with us , that he'd call us out on tv and bury us


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Drag bringing up Roman without prompting.

Drag confirmed for part of the Roman Empire.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Big Dave seems to think WWE should and could shop around the big 4 PPVs to NBC or Fox for big money.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Can't wait for 4 hour TLC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Someone should just buy WWE with the amount of money being discussed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2018)

Just found the patron saint the Cuckhold Redeemers can fly their flag around.   I wonder how a shirt with this guy would look on Cass, Murphy, and Mr. Bayley.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just found the patron saint the Cuckhold Redeemers can fly their flag around.   I wonder how a shirt with this guy would look on Cass, Murphy, and Mr. Bayley.


Don't tell me the fatfuck in darling in franxx lost his partner? I mean with him being the usual nice fat guy and the girl being overly nice and and smiling all the time I guess the cucking was obvious with that one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just found the patron saint the Cuckhold Redeemers can fly their flag around.   I wonder how a shirt with this guy would look on Cass, Murphy, and Mr. Bayley.


In b4 he murders all them fools


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't tell me the fatfuck in darling in franxx lost his partner? I mean with him being the usual nice fat guy and the girl being overly nice and and smiling all the time I guess the cucking was obvious with that one.



Let's put it this way, he was the "priest" at her "wedding".


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let's put it this way, he was the "priest" at her "wedding".


huh? 

give me the full details, bro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Man, and I thought the fat dude in Bakuman was bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let's put it this way, he was the "priest" at her "wedding".


OH  WHAT THE FUCK? 

that's the biggest NTR  of all time


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

Media headlines about Lashley brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

this reads like a doujin, how cucked could one man be that isn't buddy murphy?! 

also someone point me to an anime where the one fat main character isn't treated like utter shit and can't get one girl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> this reads like a doujin, how cucked could one man be that isn't buddy murphy?!
> 
> also someone point me to an anime where the one fat main character isn't treated like utter shit and can't get one girl.


uh I have one but not sure you're ready for chubby boy . Some hate him for getting a girl, others don't


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Media headlines about Lashley brutal.


Release him.  He's damaged goods.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> uh I have one but not sure you're ready for chubby boy . Some hate him for getting a girl, others don't


Go for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Go for it.


it's called Accelerated World and it's the hybrid of SAO, except less shitty


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Lashley should go to New Japan and squash Okada in 30 seconds. Cause a riot.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Release him.  He's damaged goods.



I'm actually not against this unless they put him at the top of the card for SS. Crazy stuff...


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's called Accelerated World and it's the hybrid of SAO, except less shitty


Oh I've heard of that but steer cleared of it because of all the other alternative world video game anime being terrible experiences for me. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Still can't believe Lashley's finisher is a vertical suplex.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lashley is done.  He's finished!  Same with Roode.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

The whole thing is dumb without the Universal championship regularly on the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (May 22, 2018)

Raw was so bizarre this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

They'll make Roman the Galactic champion and then he'll wrestle Brock in a unification match at The Greatest Summerslam.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lashley is done.  He's finished!  Same with Roode.


Vince refuses to book TNA wrestlers properly that aren't Styles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince refuses to book TNA wrestlers properly that aren't Styles.



Joe is booked way beyond what an injury prone fatass should be booked like.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Bobby lashley hangs out with white people who say your first and last name

"Hot tub gravey... tyler jones you been man?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince refuses to book TNA wrestlers properly that aren't Styles.


so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince refuses to book TNA wrestlers properly that aren't Styles.



Funny Styles is getting pushed well.  He's a WCW original afterall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

I can't believe they're using "Can Ronda put the armbar on Nia?" as a storyline when Asuka literally put an armbar on Nia like two months ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't believe they're using "Can Ronda put the armbar on Nia?" as a storyline when Asuka literally put an armbar on Nia like two months ago.



It's the "Can the face overcome the over the top odds and win even though the face has won every feud they have been in." cliche they go back over and over again that was played out @ WM3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't believe they're using "Can Ronda put the armbar on Nia?" as a storyline when Asuka literally put an armbar on Nia like two months ago.


People don't remember that.  It was like two months ago!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People don't remember that.  It was like two months ago!



I wonder if anyone can lift the Big Show.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is booked way beyond what an injury prone fatass should be booked like.


I can't deny, Joe cannot get hurt anytime soon or he really will be done.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so what are your thoughts?


Vince looks down on the TNA boys and see them as lesser. Styles seems to be the only one to convince him otherwise.

Joe could have too if he'd stop getting hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Funny Styles is getting pushed well.  He's a WCW original afterall.


Vince probably don't know that. Can't let him find out or Styles will be finished.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Vince respects Styles' views on the gay community.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince respects Styles' views on the gay community.


no wonder Finn jobs so much


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

Bryan vs. Hardy tonight lol.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can't believe they're using "Can Ronda put the armbar on Nia?" as a storyline when Asuka literally put an armbar on Nia like two months ago.


I can't believe Stephanie called Nia lazy last night.

That hits way too close to home!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

That's so weird...Steph is usally so good at putting people over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Cody Rhodes is sitting in the front row  in the latest batch of Stardom videos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Cody Rhodes can't wait to see Starlight Kid have a better match than he ever will.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2018)

Heh, Miz working the crowd as usual.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, Miz working the crowd as usual.


Kage Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Mizukage starting off the show huh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Miz and New Day both making good points


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Miz is going to blow up New Day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2018)

He called him Hokage

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lol, Miz doesn’t play that game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2018)

Heh, well the ending was interesting.   And now Paige is going to make the match happen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Miz got caught in his boast. Really enjoyed that segment. Smart way to build up to a single's match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Paige showing favoritism for the BBC yet again. smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige showing favoritism for the BBC yet again. smh


You dont say


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Paige showing favoritism for the BBC yet again. smh


Black power>>


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Tough being the Miz.  Pull off a bullshit comedy segment every week. Wrestle.  And eat up a quarter of the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

If New Day were smart they'd all just go in the MITB Match and if one of them won, claim that was who we were entering.


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If New Day were smart they'd all just go in the MITB Match and if one of them won, claim that was who we were entering.


Right because its no DQ anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Rukia gonna watxh miz show faithfully


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Damn Kofi still agile AF


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia gonna watxh miz show faithfully


Probably not.

But I actually like the Miz and Maryse couple.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Sd treating talent right


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

The Miz wins clean again!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Bryan fire af on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Lana v. Billie? Fap time.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

What type of match is this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Why is Lana wrestling?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What type of match is this


Too many women are in the mitb match.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

The Iconics are finished if they can't beat Lana.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

That breast cancer commerical was fire


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Aiden is going to announce Lana?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Someone came in when english was rapping and asked what is this shit lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

This match will kill the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

IIconics got that annoying heel duet routine perfected.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Aiden is going to announce Lana?



And this is how Rusev will turn on Aiden.  Pretty much Aiden will be Hogan, Lana will be Miss Elizabeth and Rusev will be Macho Man.

And now I feel sad comparing a good era of wrestling with today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2018)

Come on man, are they really planning to put that shit on FOX? Can't take it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

I want a tomato to hit Billie in the head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Damn why you gotta slap my boy Aiden like that?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

The Iconics are the most annoying act in the entire company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 22, 2018)

Well looks like English got another chant over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Iconics are finished if they can't beat Lana.


Well...


Rukia said:


> This match will kill the crowd.


Nope


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Iconics are the most annoying act in the entire company.


Carmella screeching during matches still exists man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Everyone getting over with the crowd in that segment


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Well...
> 
> Nope


It helps that there wasn't an actual match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Rusev gonna owe English so much when he wins the WWE Title


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

But they need to send Miz back out there to make this show hot again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But they need to send Miz back out there to make this show hot again.


Usos wrestling next. That's pretty hype inducing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

The two seconds of actual wrestling between Billie and Lana was pretty fucking bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

My goat almas


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev gonna owe English so much when he wins the WWE Title



What's even crazier is that English survived as long as he has because he's married to Eddie Guerrero's daughter. Dude was dead and buried but everyone lucked into this Rusev Day shit being over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Almas is always fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

But I think both the Iconics and AOP are pretty much fucking dead.  They won't be able to get over on the main roster.  Need to be repackaged already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Lol the jobber pissed Almas off


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But I think both the Iconics and AOP are pretty much fucking dead.  They won't be able to get over on the main roster.  Need to be repackaged already.


How do u say that when aop are never on tv


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How do u say that when aop are never on tv


That's fair.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Good reaction for the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Carmella got a point. WWE really fucked up their scaling by having Carmella beat Charlotte clean.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella got a point. WWE really fucked up their scaling by having Carmella beat Charlotte clean.



Anything can happen in the WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Strong indicator they plan to put the book behind him
> 
> It helps that Almas is giving no fucks and being snug as fuck with the jobber


Just need a title on him now man.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Just need a title on him now man.


Who?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who?


Almas


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Aj so goat...

Naka is... nuts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Dey Dun Wan Nun


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Almas


Probably another couple of squash matches before they give him anything meaningful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Did they change the start to Naka's theme?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Naka stipulation is loser gets his dick sucked by paige


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Pirrowfite.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Naka stipulation is loser gets his dick sucked by paige


Noooo.  ggggh


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Naka looking like he busting nuts


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Loser has to go on a date with Finn Balor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Last Man Standing Match then? Good shit.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Hook my boy Naka up with some yellow subtitles.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

CHAOS Nakamura is a positive data point for people who think quality gimmicking is universal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Last Man Standing Match then? Good shit.


Ends in a draw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

This should be a great match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Usos ain't here to play


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This should be a great match



Luke Gallows is in this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Luke Gallows is in this match


Usos and Doc Anderson in it too though


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Samoan Bucks are on a pretty GOAT-tier run


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Luke Gallows is in this match


Anderson could wrestle like 75% of the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos and Doc Gallows in it too though



Yeah Andersen's anchor is in it so


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Get the titles off buldge dick brothers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

I do agree with Anderson and Gallows though.  No one wants to see the Usos get squashed again.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Usos need to act heelish again if they want to start winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Samoan Bucks are on a pretty GOAT-tier run


Real


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Noami need to just sit on one of the bulge dick brother's laps for uso's to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Good TV match. Don't expect Club to beat 2B but the fresh matchup is welcome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

This what happens when Naomi isn't out there to distract Uso's opponents


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This what happens when Naomi isn't out there to distract Uso's opponents


Naomi about to bore us with a match against Absolution.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Yo but when are Sanity showing up though?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Crazy how the Wyatt's couldn't buy a win against the Usos like 2.5 years ago but now that they have a Vince gimmick they're getting a lengthy tagtitle run


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo but when are Sanity showing up though?



Sanity going to free AOP from C-show purgatory


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But I think both the Iconics and AOP are pretty much fucking dead.  They won't be able to get over on the main roster.  Need to be repackaged already.



Why the fuck did they remove Paul ellering.  The guy is a high tier manager.  AoP are one of those tag teams that actually work well with one.  Without which in a few months Vince will get bored with them and they'll be Ascensioned.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Why the fuck did they remove Paul ellering.  The guy is a high tier manager.  AoP are one of those tag teams that actually work well with one.  Without which in a few months Vince will get bored with them and they'll be Ascensioned.


It was a bad decision.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo but when are Sanity showing up though?


House shows only.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Crazy how the Wyatt's couldn't buy a win against the Usos like 2.5 years ago but now that they have a Vince gimmick they're getting a lengthy tagtitle run


Makes sense no one cares about them now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Almas and Moon are the only nxt call ups that have a chance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

They need to quit with that shit on Sonya's entrance


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

I feel like Naomi is crazy in bed, her body is built

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The lights shit


I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anderson could wrestle like 75% of the match.



Usually Anderson's the Morton and ends up selling like 80% of the time so Gallows can be the boring ass hot tag


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

I had zero investment in that match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Sonya Deville would be so much better if she worked snugger she's like the daintiest MMA fighter


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lana is the one that doesn't belong.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Crazy how the Wyatt's couldn't buy a win against the Usos like 2.5 years ago but now that they have a Vince gimmick they're getting a lengthy tagtitle run


stay petty, vince!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

There is only 1 heel in the Women's MITB so far. That's a really badly balanced match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There is only 1 heel in the Women's MITB so far. That's a really badly balanced match.


Ruby is 100% winning on Monday.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

I think Deville can be better than Shayna but at the PC they don't teach them that, they overstress being safe which lends to more boring matches


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like Naomi is crazy in bed, her body is built


naomi nudes next?


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There is only 1 heel in the Women's MITB so far. That's a really badly balanced match.


Ruby Riott is going to win the last spot.  And Nattie is pretending to be a face.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> naomi nudes next?



One can only hope


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Sonya needs new music and new gear.

And these women factions need to split.  Riott Squad, Absolution, Iconics, even Alexa and Mickie.  None of these pairings are really working.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Iconics works but I actually agree on the others


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

The fact that Joe/AJ is going to be a WWE title feud is pretty crazy when you think about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Nah keep mickie/alexa together and have them become lesbian nymphos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The fact that Joe/AJ is going to be a WWE title feud is pretty crazy when you think about it


Just need Christopher Daniels up in this bish now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

I like Joe on commentary because he not only focuses on the match but hypes up his opponents too. Other wrestlers tend to just go on wild tangents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

They have to do Joe and Zelina on a pre-show again.  That was gold last time.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nah keep mickie/alexa together and have them become lesbian nymphos.



If Vince cared about continuity you could say that Alexa reminds Mickie of Trish and run this angle



Lord Trollbias said:


> Just need Christopher Daniels up in this bish now



I remember Prichard saying he tried to convince Vince that Daniels was over and should feud with Undertaker but Vince never saw anything in him,


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I remember Prichard saying he tried to convince Vince that Daniels was over and should feud with Undertaker but Vince never saw anything in him,


Of course he didn't


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

DB having a quality match with the corpse of Jeff Hardy is exactly why he has an award named after him

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Hardy is taking a beating in this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

Christopher Daniels is like 50 years old. Too late for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Christopher Daniels is like 50 years old. Too late for him.



He looks every bit of it


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Drag is right, Hardy looks cripled out here


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

WWE going back to ROH's greatest hits to give us Joe/Danielson


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Daniel Bryan might be leaving at the end of his contract.  WWE seems to be blowing him through all of his opponents.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Damn so D-Bry trading the LeBelle Lock for the Heel Hook?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Also D-Bry getting a great TV match out of Hardy's corpse. And Joe GOATing it up on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Chrisley knows best is on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2018)

You now remember Jeff Hardy was the only person in ROH history to get a "Don't come back" chant


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Bryan got a finisher for the arm, for the leg and a knee to the face. Man's got all bases covered.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Lucha House Party?  What the fuck?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

I'm glad Brian Kendrick is still employed.


And Nigel is great on commentary.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 22, 2018)

Hopefully Danielson peaces out and does freelance with NJPW. If he does a G1 run you can run all the dream matches


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

Joe so cool I always forget hes fat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

I don't have a problem with Joe being fat.  I have known tough fat guys before.  Joe at least looks tough, unlike a Big Cass.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

They are hyping Buddy Murphy as a bad ass.  But I can't buy in.  The guy is getting cucked on a weekly basis!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 22, 2018)

rockets and warriors on


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> rockets and warriors on


TJP just defeated a jobber.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I remember Prichard saying he tried to convince Vince that Daniels was over and should feud with Undertaker but Vince never saw anything in him,



Replacement higher power got to keep true higher power away.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

it's uncomfortable watching Itami's act.  yelling at fans to respect him.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Itami and Tozawa worked hard but the fans didn't care.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

Guys.  You can buy the Raw 25 show on blu ray and dvd now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Itami and Tozawa worked hard but the fans didn't care.


Maybe not at the start but fans defo got invested in the match by its end.
Also Super Falcon Arrow is an awesome way to end a match.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

I'm watching the network.

This is interesting.  The Hardys and Edge and Christian having dinner.

I can't not think about Lita though.  Lol.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  You can buy the Raw 25 show on blu ray and dvd now.


Shit gonna have bluray sells lower than Burrito Next Generation.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit gonna have bluray sells lower than Burrito Next Generation.


I would buy Raw 25 over Backlash.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Rockets beat Warriors damn!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

We doing the prediction game for MITB


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 23, 2018)

Tanahashi about to blow any WWE movies out of the water with his movie debut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Tanahashi about to blow any WWE movies out of the water with his movie debut



I heard about this on reddit but didn't pay it any mind, that's pretty dope. I'm not even a Tanahashi mark but I was impressed enough to think about watching the sub when it drops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Daniel really be main eventing ever sd. Legend


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Danielson for G1 Climax 29 needs to happen. 

We're going to get an actual honest to goodness brand split but I think something has to give with these house shows if SD is going to Friday. The TV contracts put them in the black to the point they're starting with profit if they keep the same structure in place. 

WWE needs to consider changing the Wellness Policy to allow HGH. It doesn't have to be a very public thing but at this point it doesn't make much sense. Benoit was on anabolic steroids which have psychological effects on the user whereas that's not what HGH does. It makes sense to keep HGH out of sports that don't have predetermined outcomes but in WWE it's pointless. Let guys get healthy, heal faster, and be in the best shape possible. Cena's probably been doing it for years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I heard about this on reddit but didn't pay it any mind, that's pretty dope. I'm not even a Tanahashi mark but I was impressed enough to think about watching the sub when it drops.



IMO from the trailer alone it already looks better than any stragiht to dvd movies really. As cheesy as it sounds, I just know that I'm going to shed some tears when Gokiburi Mask finally beats Okada for the title at the movie

Also:
>ywn see Gokiburi Mask vs Okada in an NJPW ring putting a 6 star match


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

I dont see Daniel leaving.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

So is Daniel going to win next week?  Or will Cass screw him over?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Daniel really be main eventing ever sd. Legend





> It feels like Daniel Bryan has had a bunch of dream matches since he’s come back. He’s faced AJ Styles. He’s faced Rusev. He faced Jeff Hardy last night. And he’ll face Samoa Joe next week.



Bryan has to get all of these matches in before he leaves the company.

Career v career match against the Miz at Summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bryan has to get all of these matches in before he leaves the company.
> 
> Career v career match against the Miz at Summerslam.


We think every Daniel match is a dream match. This dont mean nothing to me.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan at money in the bank.  Is that a dream match?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass vs Daniel Bryan at money in the bank.  Is that a dream match?


No anyone who we actually like is considered a dream match with bryan.

Look at the quote you posted. The quote basically said bryan vs rusev is a dream match. Like is that literally on the same levels of a dream match between aj and daniel? In reality, its not a dream match at all its just because its daniel.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Big Cass is going to give Daniel the big boot next week.  I hope everyone is prepared for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Fuckin' weeb.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Nah man when rock lee dropped them weights I knew it was going down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

We all really gonna ignore Soultaker saying WWE should make steroids legal?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We think every Daniel match is a dream match. This dont mean nothing to me.



Drag thinks Corbin vs Bryan is a dream match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah man when rock lee dropped them weights I knew it was going down.



corbin can drop his weight but that won't improve his hairline

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Nani


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2018)

bald corbin can drop his weight but that won't improve his charisma and wrestling


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Thor repeating spots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 23, 2018)

goddamn why can't styles have more of this edge in his promos now?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

They should turn Corbin babyface.  Give him a no way Jose kind of gimmick.  Maybe those two could form a tag team?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Thor repeating spots.


Happens when you big cass.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We all really gonna ignore Soultaker saying WWE should make steroids legal?



HGH and steroids aren't the same thing though but I can see how the facts aren't as important as the stigmatized narrative


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Soultaker a drug cheat advocate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

I thought soultaker had more integrity.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Gargano vs almas best wwe match ever?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Gargano vs almas best wwe match ever?



Yeah, if they only count matches from 2018.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, if they only count matches from 2018.


What matches are better


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What matches are better



This is just personal preference, but...

Bret vs Austin WM13, HBK vs Taker WM 25, HHH vs Taker WM 28, Punk vs Cena MitB, Angle vs Benoit Royal Rumble, the first Brock vs Taker HiaC off the top of my head.


----------



## Yahiko (May 23, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Why this dude mentioning Katie Vick when that was during Ruthless Aggression?


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2018)

David Herro always jumps to WWE's defense for some reason. He used to be critical of them in the past. But now not a word. I think he has a lot of wrestlers who are friends.

PWR Show also cancelled. Damien Nelson going to China to "pursue another opportunity." Not sure what the hell that's about.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> David Herro always jumps to WWE's defense for some reason. He used to be critical of them in the past. But now not a word. I think he has a lot of wrestlers who are friends.
> 
> PWR Show also cancelled. Damien Nelson going to China to "pursue another opportunity." Not sure what the hell that's about.



Sex trafficking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Smackdown ratings were pretty bad yesterday . In b4 Daniel isn't over anymore


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown ratings were pretty bad yesterday . In b4 Daniel isn't over anymore



Houston/Golden State was on and it was only behind State TV and Rachel Maddow too while being beat in the 18-49 demo by only the playoff coverage. It's not necessarily an excuse but just the context or explanation. 

It's actually more of something they can argue for why they're worth a billion dollar commitment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

I would be less surprised at this if I hadn't met people who have ID Channel but don't have ESPN. People just buy firesticks and jail break it for cheap instead of paying anything higher than subscriber fees for cable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Houston/Golden State was on and it was only behind State TV and Rachel Maddow too while being beat in the 18-49 demo by only the playoff coverage. It's not necessarily an excuse but just the context or explanation.
> 
> It's actually more of something they can argue for why they're worth a billion dollar commitment.


that game was good though so makes sense why it went bad.

Plus looking forward to Joe vs DB next week 

till Big Ass intervenes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

If Cass changes his gimmick to Big Cuck, he will be over af.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

I'm hoping that Joe/DB is a good 15 minute sprint where they go through their PPV move sets before we get the inevitable no contest

I would hope this move meant we got better quality weekly shows because SD is their meal ticket now but VKM fucks the product up and still comes out on top so it's doubtful


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm hoping that Joe/DB is a good 15 minute sprint where they go through their PPV move sets before we get the inevitable no contest
> 
> I would hope this move meant we got better quality weekly shows because SD is their meal ticket now but VKM fucks the product up and still comes out on top so it's doubtful



Yeah........ dude I don't know if keeping up with WWE is as worth it anymore. How the fuck with the talented roster you have, make things so boring?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Roman's going to SD and getting the Okada run next summer. 700 day title reign coming with 2 more Mania main events and having to give stupid ass meta answers to why Roman makes people react despite having Xpac heat in 3/4's of the places they draw their biggest gates.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Hopefully VKM being 70 and doing 20th century anabolics will make it so he can't run the XFL and WWE into the ground all at once

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Even when WWE gives you good matches, you whiners find something to complain about.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even when WWE gives you good matches, you whiners find something to complain about.


Waaaaah!  Rusev never wins!  Waaaaaaah!  Why is Rusev beating Daniel Bryan??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even when WWE gives you good matches, you whiners find something to complain about.



You're right to a certain extent because when we were getting good matches and feuds on a consistent basis people were getting pissed at things like Ziggler/Miz wasn't going on last, but this year and last year weren't exactly strong years for WWE. 

Jinder was a world champion for damn near half a year in 2017. His reign started almost a year to today so that's we're a calendar year removed from a Jinder Mahal world title reign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Great Khali showing up during the Punjabi Prison match was hype af doe.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even when WWE gives you good matches, you whiners find something to complain about.



I think it's still the way the shows are generally run. Also need that Universal title back. USANetwork should demand that a champion consistently appear on Monday.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think it's still the way the shows are generally run. Also need that Universal title back. USANetwork should demand that a champion consistently appear on Monday.



The main event scene would still be garbage though. Idk maybe it would be less garbage because even the Heyman promos have run together because of over exposure.

I think they should tear down everything about the TV product and start from the ground up which I hope Fox does.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Great Khali showing up during the Punjabi Prison match was hype af doe.



Yeah if you're twisted and appreciate ridiculously ironic booking

I do and I think HHH does it better than VKM


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Miz/Ziggler at No Mercy definitely should have gone on last.  Smh.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz/Ziggler at No Mercy definitely should have gone on last.  Smh.



I don't care what anyone else says about you man, you are the pot and the kettle


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Waaaaah!  Rusev never wins!  Waaaaaaah!  Why is Rusev beating Daniel Bryan??


Waah why are you mocking Alexa?!! Waah ..she shouldnt lose to Nia ...wahhh


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The main event scene would still be garbage though. Idk maybe it would be less garbage because even the Heyman promos have run together because of over exposure.
> 
> I think they should tear down everything about the TV product and start from the ground up which I hope Fox does.



True. It's a headscratcher to think about how to "fix" the issue .


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Nia sucks and know it Dean.  Objectively she is no good.  And she's never going to be good.

It was time for Alexa to drop the belt.  Past time even.  But it shouldn't have been Nia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia sucks and know it Dean.  Objectively she is no good.  And she's never going to be good.
> 
> It was time for Alexa to drop the belt.  Past time even.  But it shouldn't have been Nia.



They had NOBODY else to hand it over to other than maybe Mickie but they don't respect her like they should.

if you want her to hold the belt for only a month, I agree on that , after seeing her botch with alexa but it worked in the short term.


Plus you knew Vince don't trust Asians


----------



## SoulTaker (May 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> True. It's a headscratcher to think about how to "fix" the issue .



Just apply the things HHH does on his programming but filter out the smarky-ness of it? They should treat it as a competition show where the results matter because they're controlled. Fox has a history of doing live competition shows and people who don't have classic good looks blowing up.

I mean this is the same network that got 20-40 million people to follow the character arcs of a rat faced in the closet white dude and a HUGE black man doing Disney covers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Just apply the things HHH does on his programming but filter out the smarky-ness of it? They should treat it as a competition show where the results matter because they're controlled. Fox has a history of doing live competition shows and people who don't have classic good looks blowing up.
> 
> I mean this is the same network that got 20-40 million people to follow the character arcs of a rat faced in the closet white dude and a HUGE black man doing Disney covers.



When did Finn Balor and Big E have a tv show on fox?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

Asuka is going to beat Carmella at money in the bank, right?


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2018)

Now I really want to see her job out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah........ dude I don't know if keeping up with WWE is as worth it anymore. How the fuck with the talented roster you have, make things so boring?


Vince needs LSD and cocaine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

This is the women's equivalent of Daniel Bryan vs Big Cass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Now I really want to see her job out.


and her fave character is Kakashi, geez I wonder why


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and her fave character is Kakashi, geez I wonder why


At least it isn't a super trash character like Sakura.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and her fave character is Kakashi, geez I wonder why


man do bitches love them some kakashi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2018)

I thought women really liked the Uchiha Brothers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought women really liked the Uchiha Brothers.


Well it's Uchihas number one

followed by Kakashi


so her fave is just as average.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> At least it isn't a super trash character like Sakura.


the worst part is the writer himself said she was meant to be side character 

so he gave her a Vince Mcmahon type of booking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought women really liked the Uchiha Brothers.


Girls thirst after them for some reason but they also trash characters too.


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2018)

Most women tell me they can't stand Sasuke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Girls thirst after them for some reason but they also trash characters too.


they're edgy that's why .


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2018)

Only edgy character worth thirsting over is Takasugi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only edgy character worth thirsting over is Takasugi.



Tried watching Gintama, it's way too hard to watch it all so I dropped it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Only people that thirst over Sasuke are weird fuck adult men on this board with Uchiha in their user name.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 23, 2018)

Jesus H. Christ that's hilarious/horrifying

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2018)

Sasuke best father of the year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sasuke best father of the year.



Even the black characters in Naruto are better fathers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Camp WWE is not funny.


----------



## Nemesis (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince needs LSD and cocaine.



Maybe he needs less.  Either way we know he's not getting the right amount.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Kairi is thicker than she used to be.  In the right places.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Candice should screw Johnny at Takeover.  And she can make out with Ciampa and talk about how she's with him because she wanted a real man.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Takeover card seems pretty good.  I don't care about the nxt title match, tag team title match, or women's title match though.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tried watching Gintama, it's way too hard to watch it all so I dropped it


This why you a midcard for life.



Rukia said:


> Candice should screw Johnny at Takeover.  And she can make out with Ciampa and talk about how she's with him because she wanted a real man.


This is some shit Vince would definitely book if this feud was on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

On PW Insider Elite Audio, it was said Big Cass’ knee is being evaluated to determine if he needs another ACL surgery. If that’s the case, he could miss six or more months.

That site is again saying Jason Jordan will be at Raw next Monday. They do not specify if there are plans for him to appear this time.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why you a midcard for life.
> 
> 
> This is some shit Vince would definitely book if this feud was on the main roster.


I still think Trish betraying Jericho for Christian is one of the most memorable angles ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

We could release Dean Ambrose contract for dropping Gintama.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

How the hell anyone gonna drop Gintama. That's the worst thing I've heard all week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why you a midcard for life.
> 
> 
> This is some shit Vince would definitely book if this feud was on the main roster.


Bro the series is One Piece levels of long. Can't do it


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Oh now we dissing One Piece. Wow.


This Big Cass heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Houston/Golden State was on and it was only behind State TV and Rachel Maddow too while being beat in the 18-49 demo by only the playoff coverage. It's not necessarily an excuse but just the context or explanation.
> 
> It's actually more of something they can argue for why they're worth a billion dollar commitment.


Too add on top of that Meltzer was talking about how they don't expect us to watch every show anymore. They literally give us 6 hours and some times up to 12 hours of content a week. We have lives we need to live.

Another thing I never thought about until now, RAW and SD is uploaded to Hulu the day after it airs live. There are stream replays on the internet. And you don't have to watch a Takeover or WWE PPV live if you have the network. I'm pretty sure they figured this all in when they figure out how many people are watching now.

But I also thought about the new FOX deal. I thought about how we got that Lashley/Sami segment last Raw. If I was running that channel I'd be pissed. But RAW is USA's number one show so they can basically coast if they want too. I believe with FOX it will be different. SD won't be FOX's number 1 show. FOX has football games that will blow SD ratings out of the roof and then the regular shows on FOX at least have 2 million views. 

FOX has a known history of canceling shows damn near every other season. The WWE gonna have to maintain a decent rating by actually producing quality content to keep us tuning in live. This is something they don't have to worry about on USA. So people's theories about the brand split ending soon makes sense this way WWE can use every top name talent instead of actually trying better creatively. I mean I'm not sure if this will for sure happen but it makes sense.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Well Fox has a billion dollar commitment to the company that is like 500 million dollars short of what Forbes was putting their value at in July 2016. That Friday slot is reserved for reality TV and live format shows so WWE fits in because it incorporates elements of both. 

I don't think Fox can just cancel them as it's not the same as Fox paying production costs. I wouldn't be surprised if Hulu played a large role in Fox getting WWE TV rights considering Hulu is a joint venture by all the cable companies. I think Fox has the biggest stake but I could be remembering that wrong, but I remember them buying up more points of Hulu. There's also the rating shares to think of because just moving to Fox as opposed to being on cable guarantees some inflation in viewership. Fox also has other outlets it can market WWE on as well. The old delusional fucks who watch Hannity or Fox and Friends might like the booking shenanigans of current WWE.


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> *FOX has a known history of canceling shows damn near every other season. The WWE gonna have to maintain a decent rating by actually producing quality content to keep us tuning in live*



Exactly. And I suspect the worst will happen. The problems will come back to bite them right in the ass. WWE's Achilles hell is consistency.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Exactly. And I suspect the worst will happen. The problems will come back to bite them right in the ass. WWE's Achilles hell is consistency.



The shows on Fox are usually ordered by season or in the case of really successful shows they'll order maybe 2-3 seasons at a time. The model that WWE has isn't conventional or by order. 

There's no 21-23 episode order for WWE because it's year round and Fox doesn't make billion dollar commitments everyday. You can't really compare WWE to other TV shows on Fox with that kind of criteria.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

WWE falls into the sports category of television contracts.  If Fox signs a 5 year deal, then they can't just cancel the contract.

But the rest of what you said is correct.  Fox is a new customer of WWE.  And there will probably be more scrutiny.  So WWE may do a better job creatively with that show.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

It definitely seems like WWE stacked the deck for Smackdown during the last shakeup.

(And made Kurt Angle look like an absolute fool in the process.)


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if Brock ends up moving to SD


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2018)

Loosening restrictions on the brand split might be hypocritical but a good way to keep the networks happy if there is a rating slump. The identity of the shows shouldn't be as formatted on who appears in any case...that's probably why a lot of matches feel entirely random.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Brock ends up moving to SD


No no no no no no no no no. Hell no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

I can't see Asuka and Nakamura being Smackdown champions at the same time.

So I expect only one will win at money in the bank.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Brock ends up moving to SD


We think he gonna be around?

Sd not going to fox until 2019


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh now we dissing One Piece. Wow.
> 
> 
> This Big Cass heat.


Wut?!! No im saying that its pretty intimidating to start a series thats 600+ episodes long


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

So Cass's injury isn't a work and dude may need surgery. Joe/Bryan going to end clean then?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

My boy kaz signed to creative team its lit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wut?!! No im saying that its pretty intimidating to start a series thats 600+ episodes long



Dean Ambrose as lazy as the real Dean Ambrose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean Ambrose as lazy as the real Dean Ambrose.


Dammit


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2018)

Shit I didn't realize that XPac said that Cass messed up with the midget thing. That's when you know someone fucked up big time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

WWE putting up top tier matches for free on YouTube again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Shit I didn't realize that XPac said that Cass messed up with the midget thing. That's when you know someone fucked up big time.



You gotta be a real dumbass not to know you shouldn't fuck with Vince's midget segments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Angle was a much better GM in 04'.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Release Cass and bring back the Zo Train.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2018)

Cornette on the FOX deal. Basically says E won't have to do anything anymore since they're pulling a massive load of cash from the tv deal. He also says Smackdown is undoubtedly their A show now.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

I hear Toni Storm was the worst Startdom champion ever. 

Is there truth in this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hear Toni Storm was the worst Startdom champion ever.
> 
> Is there truth in this?



She won the title by accident when the champion suffered an injury three minutes into the match and was never meant to be champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She won the title by accident when the champion suffered an injury three minutes into the match and was never meant to be champion.




Did they keep the title on her after that or some shit?


----

I heard a rumor Shirai in the Mae Young Classic


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hear Toni Storm was the worst Startdom champion ever.
> 
> Is there truth in this?


She is kind of like Brock Lesnar as champion.  She is never around.

And none of the gaijin wrestlers are all that over tbh.  No streamers ever thrown for them.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did they keep the title on her after that or some shit?
> 
> 
> ----
> ...


She is still the champ. So their version of the tv title has been the top title for several months.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Yeah, Toni Storm wasn't meant to win the title because she's always touring. They'll probably have her drop the title the next time she comes back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wut?!! No im saying that its pretty intimidating to start a series thats 600+ episodes long


Gintama is only 353 eps so far and is in its final arc.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

It's not that Toni sucks.  But she's a part timer that isn't that popular.  So that's a bad combination.


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose


Is she going down on Braun today or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is she going down on Braun today or something?


Buddy Murphy can't be a tough guy on wwe programming.  I just don't buy that with his girl running wild.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gintama is only 353 eps so far and is in its final arc.


Wait really?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Step up Dean.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait really?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Austin the worst nightmare of Dean Ambrose.  Those two names are synonymous now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Dean and Gintama is a bigger disaster to his push than Dean's interview with Stone Cold.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Wait until Dave and the dirt sheet goons get a hold of this news.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

You all trying to bury me over dropping Gintama. You guys are bigger weebs than Kenny Omega


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You all trying to bury me over dropping Gintama. You guys are bigger weebs than Kenny Omega


Not possible.

Did you see that stupid entrance he made in Tokyo before the Jericho match?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not possible.
> 
> Did you see that stupid entrance he made in Tokyo before the Jericho match?


Oh yeah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Kenny Omega took weebism so far, he made his life a yaoi harem manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

The work rate on this page ranges from Ellsworth level bad to Minoru Suzuki levels of bad ass grumpiness. 

It's really weird to live vicariously through Braun and hope he's NTRing Murphy, just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The work rate on this page ranges from Ellsworth level bad to Minoru Suzuki levels of bad ass grumpiness.
> 
> It's really weird to live vicariously through Braun and hope he's NTRing Murphy, just saying.



finally someone else agrees


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Undisputed Era with Roddy is trash. He needs to get kicked out and marooned on 205 live to feud with the shitty half of their card. Roddy's had like 6-7 good televised matches on NXT. The back breaker family man gimmick sucks and he basically got carried by Bobby Roode in that feud. When Bobby Roode is carrying you, you're trash.

Replace his ass with Dijak already. UE needs a heavy not a guy whose the embodiment of being a vanilla midget.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> finally someone else agrees



Agree on what? That you shouldn't get buried for leaning into the Ambrose meta and being lazy?

Or that it's weird to root for someone whose probably descended from big foot to split a girl whose 101 pounds in half with their dong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Agree on what? That you shouldn't get buried for leaning into the Ambrose meta and being lazy?
> 
> Or that it's weird to root for someone whose probably descended from big foot to split a girl whose 101 pounds in half with their dong?



Second option 

Also why does everything think  I am lazy for not watching 300+ episodes ?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

The worst thing about undisputed era is bobby fish eyes.

Like what the fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Jim cornette is trash.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jim cornette is trash.


I think he's very entertaining.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think he's very entertaining.


Garbage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

TBH everyone in general should be rooting for a 101 lbs girl to be split in half by a dong.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> TBH everyone in general should be rooting for a 101 lbs girl to be split in half by a dong.


       /ded


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

No wonder you fucks cheer for Jinder. Unenlightened thinking like this is what leads to Bayley being sexualized.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

This just a explanation to the series finale of the sapranos


----------



## SoulTaker (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No wonder you fucks cheer for Jinder. Unenlightened thinking like this is what leads to Bayley being sexualized.



I ain't one of the fucks getting turned on by Bayley possibly posting nudes in her gimmick


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Buddy Murphy can't be a tough guy on wwe programming.  I just don't buy that with his girl running wild.


Agreed. He'd be better off as a underdog babyface after all this cucking we've been exposed to of him online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I ain't one of the fucks getting turned on by Bayley possibly posting nudes in her gimmick


Hey man im right here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hey man im right here


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

3 days away


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 3 days away


Disgusting


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Have you guys seriously not noticed how much thicker Kairi is now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No wonder you fucks cheer for Jinder. Unenlightened thinking like this is what leads to Bayley being sexualized.



The only one that faps to child Bayley is Drag and that's cause he a weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

NTR is the best shit ever.

I hope Alexa on that cliche NTR shit where she's talking to Murphy over the phone while shes getting them hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> NTR is the best shit ever.
> 
> I hope Alexa on that cliche NTR shit where she's talking to Murphy over the phone while shes getting them hands.




so you ok if it happened to you?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Have you guys seriously not noticed how much thicker Kairi is now?


I don't watch NXT.

Is she?


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

the ridiculous size difference only makes this top-tier NTR. For small woman gettin slammed part and the fact that the NTR'd can't literally do shit to the guy she's cheating on him with. I need this shit recorded already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> NTR is the best shit ever.
> 
> I hope Alexa on that cliche NTR shit where she's talking to Murphy over the phone while shes getting them hands.


It's my favorite too.  WWE needs more of it.

Candice absolutely should side with Ciampa.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't watch NXT.
> 
> Is she?


Yes!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't watch NXT.
> 
> Is she?


She actually is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you ok if it happened to you?


I like watching other guys get NTR'd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I like watching other guys get NTR'd.


but not you?

Damn your evil


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's my favorite too.  WWE needs more of it.
> 
> Candice absolutely should side with Ciampa.


Best part is Ciampa was living with them so it just writes itself. 

Poor Gargano just wasn't putting it down on Candice like Ciampa was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

The latest batch was fucking awful.  Even Miz got a poorly designed lazy looking shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Best part is Ciampa was living with them so it just writes itself.
> 
> Poor Gargano just wasn't putting it down on Candice like Ciampa was.









that is both sadly a good storyline and yet very very very beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She actually is.


If people around here can't notice a body transformation like this..

then they don't even deserve a seat at the table when we discuss women.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Best NTR storyline of all-time was when Christian cucked Jericho and stole Trish from him because Trish wasn't into that romance shit and loved men that slapped her around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 24, 2018)

Whats ntr mean


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best NTR storyline of all-time was when Christian cucked Jericho and stole Trish from him because Trish wasn't into that romance shit and loved men that slapped her around.


I loved that.  Christian treated Lita like shit for a while before he moved onto Trish.


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

That doesn't really look like Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats ntr mean


You're too young.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Still can't believe Zack Ryder let Cena cuck him and then he was still cool with him afterwards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats ntr mean


SAF explain this to the BOI!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Still can't believe Zack Ryder let Cena cuck him and then he was still cool with him afterwards.


Does cucking even count if the female is a thot though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does cucking even count if the female is a thot though?



Zack never got to smash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best NTR storyline of all-time was when Christian cucked Jericho and stole Trish from him because Trish wasn't into that romance shit and loved men that slapped her around.


that shit fucked me up since jericho was my favorite back then and he looked like a straight chump when that happened to him. 

but then I came to appreciate captain charisma.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats ntr mean


Netorare is the japanese slang term for cheating.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> but then I came to appreciate captain charisma.


Oh you mean ratface?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh you mean ratface?


You watch your fucking mouth.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

We disrespect legends like Christian around here?  Seriously??


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You watch your fucking mouth.


Hey thats what Vince calls him . Vince is always right


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that shit fucked me up since jericho was my favorite back then and he looked like a straight chump when that happened to him.
> 
> but then I came to appreciate captain charisma.



Jericho wrote that angle himself, too. friend had the balls to write himself being NTR'd.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho wrote that angle himself, too. friend had the balls to write himself being NTR'd.


Okay.  Maybe Buddy Murphy is a writer too???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2018)

What is this?  The new Stardom videos are for a rock, paper, scissors tournament?


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho wrote that angle himself, too. friend had the balls to write himself being NTR'd.


yea surprised that shit didn't kill his character when I look back at it now. Rofl real risky shit right there.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

I heard there were fresh Paige leaks.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

I also remember when Angle went from trying to rape Booker's wife to being cheered when he got drafted to raw not too long after that feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Hopefully we get more of this on Memorial Day.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Why does Adam Cole not have a match at Takeover?  That's really fucking stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why does Adam Cole not have a match at Takeover?  That's really fucking stupid.



He’s injured perhaps


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s injured perhaps


They should do Dunne vs Cole.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They should do Dunne vs Cole.



Dunne is main event material but he doesn’t have the “look”


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dunne is main event material but he doesn’t have the “look”


The look doesn’t matter in NXT.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

Damn why are you guys so sensitive about Christian?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Christian is one of the goats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Christian is one of the goats.


I missed out on his hype cause all I remember was that he was a part of a great tag team but nothing else.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 25, 2018)

Zeb approves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 25, 2018)

Candace defo cucking Johnny with Ciampa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Please do that storyline!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 25, 2018)

I feel so dirty whenever I indulge Rukia like this.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I missed out on his hype cause all I remember was that he was a part of a great tag team but nothing else.


Sounds like your own problem for skipping out on a dude's entire run.

We have archives for a reason.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Candace defo cucking Johnny with Ciampa.


It seems inevitable now.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Yes yes yes!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

Christian no goat gtfo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2018)

Christian needs to come back and double cuck Ciampa and Gargano.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Christian no goat gtfo.


Name ten guys that are better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds like your own problem for skipping out on a dude's entire run.
> 
> We have archives for a reason.


Is it possible you guys are overrating him?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Christian needs to come back and double cuck Ciampa and Gargano.


I remember Christian really beating the shit out of Trish and Lita during that feud.  That was intergender done right.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

FFS Murphy!


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2018)

Felt like the wind would come out the show everytime Christian made an appearance in his final run. You could tell the E had zero interest in pushing him.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Name ten guys that are better.


Blue dots.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

I hope WWE destroys CM Punk and Colt Cabana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope WWE destroys CM Punk and Colt Cabana.



keep posting trash Rukia .

Makes your actual comments look fake as hell


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

My opinion is that I don't like Punk.  And I hope he has a rough time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is it possible you guys are overrating him?


is it possible that you are underrating him?

Christian was a solid singles talent and was better than Edge for a little while. Hardly just a career tag teamer.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

Soul taker probably reretired seeing this bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

You're on some mcmahon vision only shit if you don't remember when christian was one of the few highlights to 2003-2005 raw. 2004 when Edge came back and was far less entertaining than Christian that entire year until he became Rated R.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

But vince think Christian ugly as sin and his 2nd run in WWE was weak as hell so lets pretend Christian was never any good and just Edge's hanger on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> is it possible that you are underrating him?
> 
> Christian was a solid singles talent and was better than Edge for a little while. Hardly just a career tag teamer.


Hmm Im gonna look for footage at that time but honestly he held no real impact for me opinion wise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're on some mcmahon vision only shit if you don't remember when christian was one of the few highlights to 2003-2005 raw. 2004 when Edge came back and was far less entertaining than Christian that entire year until he became Rated R.


Yea honestly ignoring the ugly call I sorta get Vince on this guy.


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm Im gonna look for footage at that time but honestly he held no real impact for me opinion wise.


Do you not remember his promo battles with Cena?

Christian always was a good midcard/upper midcard guy once he found his character that VInce decided to treat like a utter jobber.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Old 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Christian/Orton.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2018)

Christian the best ECW champion ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

I need CM Punk back man.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

I appreciate Daniel being back


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

@WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Lord Trollbias @Jake CENA 

I think it's happening guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2018)

Oh wow Punk and Cabana might be in shit if that thing proceeds.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

It wouldn't be hard to name 10 guys better than Christian 



Raiden said:


> Oh wow Punk and Cabana might be in shit if that thing proceeds.



Doubtful. Amann is going to be a really shitty witness in any court proceeding whether it be a deposition or in front of a jury. He would have to prove injury in some way to substantiate that he lost out on 1 million dollars due to Punk's disparaging remarks. He's still employed by WWE and most assume they're helping the case in some way. 

You never know how a jury will lean for sure but Punk will be a far more sympathetic witness when he starts rattling off injuries he was allowed to compete with and they question Amann's function as a doctor. 

If Punk and Cabana lose their lawyer is garbage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Don't be mean to Christian.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Losing this case won't hurt WWE.  Not at all.

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they have another lawsuit lined up to serve CM Punk as soon as this one ends.  They want to punish this man.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

I'm surprised they didn't go after him for breach of contract. Wrestling contracts are weird but you'd think they would try to find something small. Not sure who actually owns the name CM Punk but WWE's policy has always getting their branding on guys so they can make money off of licensing. 

Often times I think WWE isn't quite as petty as we make them out to be but then they do some shit that validates that perception of them and I just don't give as many fucks as I use to defend them. 

One thing I'm surprised about is that [HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG] hasn't caught up to this company yet. Those Legends contracts must be some nice easy money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Yeah.  It's surprising Flair or McMahon or someone that slept with a lot of women has been accused of being another Weinstein.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Do you not remember his promo battles with Cena?
> 
> Christian always was a good midcard/upper midcard guy once he found his character that VInce decided to treat like a utter jobber.


Let me look those up. Again I did drop WWE after Eddie died. My heart lost love for it


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Christian is a better promo than pretty much anyone on the current roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Christian is a better promo than pretty much anyone on the current roster.



I know you said pretty much anyone but there's quite a few guys on this roster who are better than him on the mic. There's even some people who I don't even like who cut better promos than Captain "one more match".

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Christian is also the inspiration for the "what" chant


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me look those up. Again I did drop WWE after Eddie died. My heart lost love for it


This was when Eddie was alive. You didn't watch raw in 2004? 

I mean....I wouldn't blame you if you didn't. It was during the nose's reign of terror.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Bring back Enzo.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Nah Enzo can stay gone. Dude is out here giving roofies to 3s and needs 2 wingmen to get at said 3? 

Now if Enzo was put on to write promos for other people then that's an easier sell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This was when Eddie was alive. You didn't watch raw in 2004?
> 
> I mean....I wouldn't blame you if you didn't. It was during the nose's reign of terror.


Nope was Smackdown only cause at the time family couldnt afford cable


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope was Smackdown only cause at the time family couldnt afford cable




Here you go, bro. You can thank me later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Enzo did the impossible ST.  He made Big Cass popular.  Think about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Enzo did the impossible ST.  He made Big Cass popular.  Think about that!



That's why I'm saying he should be writing promos for other guys. Keep his ass off tv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Here you go, bro. You can thank me later.


Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2018)

Stone Cold cutting a promo on Taz during the Invasion started the What chant.

Anyways, CM Punk is pretty much the biggest douchebag ever, so he'll probably lose because the jury won't enjoy his smugness.

Also, Trent Barretta runs around bragging that he took AJ Lee's v-card, so Punk experiences post traumatic NTR every time someone mentions it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Christian is a better promo than pretty much anyone on the current roster.


U fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Lord Trollbias @Jake CENA
> 
> I think it's happening guys.



Ciampa and Candice should kiss in the middle of the ring after they beat the shit out of Gargano to retirement


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2018)

Candace should sit on Gargano's unconscious face and makeout with Ciampa.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh wow Punk and Cabana might be in shit if that thing proceeds.



What about Roman Reigns?? He was guilty of steroid abuse. Vince paid millions of dollars to clean that samon bitch’s name!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stone Cold cutting a promo on Taz during the Invasion started the What chant.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ciampa and Candice should kiss in the middle of the ring after they beat the shit out of Gargano to retirement


How should Candice do this though?

I'm with Ciampa because I want a real man.

Or should she go with I signed with WWE, I'm trying to live my dream.  But I can't because I have been stuck dealing with your bullshit for six months.

Which is better?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How should Candice do this though?
> 
> I'm with Ciampa because I want a real man.
> 
> ...



The first one of course 

Ciampa should grope her in front of the camera too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

The girlfriend/wife cheating/turning heel is so fucking good when done right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

> On June 18th on night one of the WWE United Kingdom Tournament WWE will hold a fatal four-way match featuring the top four talents in Europe.
> 
> Toni Storm (who has signed a WWE UK deal) will take on WXW star Killer Kelly, PROGRESS Women’s Champion Jinny, and Scotland’s Isla Dawn in a four way battle.
> 
> The winner of the match will earn the opportunity to face off against the NXT Women’s Champion, Shayna Baszler the following night, Tuesday, June 19th.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Here you go, bro. You can thank me later.


Which one specifically did you want me to watch though?


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Candace should sit on Gargano's unconscious face and makeout with Ciampa.


Then have some other heel play the footage back to Gargano.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Then have some other heel play the footage back to Gargano.


Velveteen Dream.  He will be the next mini-feud for Gargano.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

Velveteen Dream should serve a higher power and then they reveal its Orlando Jordan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 26, 2018)

Link removed

Looks like Adam "Adam Cole" Cole is getting the top guy push once he's on the main roster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Looks like Adam "Adam Cole" Cole is getting the top guy push once he's on the main roster



He'll be at least as over as Bobby "Bobby Roode" Roode.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2018)

Speaking of Adam Cole whose the "threatening" one in Undisputed Era? They're an even shittier NWO cover than the Bullet Club.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Which one specifically did you want me to watch though?


probably check out those raws in june 2005 when cena first got drafted over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> probably check out those raws in june 2005 when cena first got drafted over.


Hmm problem is Id have to buy the network


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Speaking of Adam Cole whose the "threatening" one in Undisputed Era? They're an even shittier NWO cover than the Bullet Club.


O'Reilly.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Looks like Adam "Adam Cole" Cole is getting the top guy push once he's on the main roster


Looks fake.

"Too much weak"?


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2018)

> Apparently,* Shawn Michaels* was responsible for producing more than half of the matches on the card. Other producers on the show were Sara Amato, Terry Taylor and Triple H himself.



Oh boy. Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2018)

Just watched this and thought it was a pretty high level match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 26, 2018)

These Chinese dudes could go...

highest recorded bird flight height
highest recorded bird flight height
highest recorded bird flight height
reported by Yahoo News


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Just watched this and thought it was a pretty high level match



Wow. Is that Ospreay’s new finisher?? What’s it called?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)




----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Come on man, are they really planning to put that shit on FOX? Can't take it.


Dude do you work for FOX? it’s like you always worry about that subject 
GUYS we have a spy from FOX is here


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2018)

Did they just try to use Steph to get roman over ? I just watched raw and....
Roman is bad








Just bad and really bad
And please can someone explain me why kurt looks so fucking retarded? With his stupid smile ?
Kevin begging the public to thank roman and roasting him right after “I tried”


----------



## SoulTaker (May 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Wow. Is that Ospreay’s new finisher?? What’s it called?



Yeah it's called Stormbreaker. It's pretty new.



Rukia said:


> O'Reilly.



I think he's the best one in the group but not sure if he's the "tough" one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah it's called Stormbreaker. It's pretty new.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's the best one in the group but not sure if he's the "tough" one



So Ospreay is one of my fans


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

Ospreay is king of the dumb Indy move that will only be done correctly 1 out of every 10 tens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 26, 2018)

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

She sucks so much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

They need to do a segment with Zayn bringing out a midget Lashley. That will really get Sami crazy heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

They need this again.  I think this is just an amazing tool to send the crowd home happy.  Enzo was just such a heat magnet.  TNA is stupid asf if they aren’t talking to the guy.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2018)

Enzo probably already TNA champ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

It sounds like the Mae Young Classic 2 will be in August.  Just like last year, I plan on supporting NF at the event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like the Mae Young Classic 2 will be in August.  Just like last year, I plan on supporting NF at the event.


Are you going the bring the Tag Title that you and Braun never lost with you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2018)

pat pat said:


> And please can someone explain me why kurt looks so fucking retarded? With his stupid smile ?
> Kevin begging the public to thank roman and roasting him right after “I tried”



Seemed for a brief second that Kurt was enjoying Roman's promo. Reminded me of the face he made when John and Roman went at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

Kurt is a terrible GM.  The jury is still out on Paige.  But I feel pretty comfortable saying Kurt is the worst GM since the 2016 brand split.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2018)

Oh wow, two titles no one gives a shit about  with the two least exciting wrestlers in the business. What a great two star classic they will have. :blu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh wow, two titles no one gives a shit about  with the two least exciting wrestlers in the business. What a great two star classic they will have. :blu


Oh my god all you do is complain when these shows are trying to go all out. Stop whining.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh my god all you do is complain when these shows are trying to go all out. Stop whining.



Yeah, cause none of you fuckers do it when it comes to WWE though, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, cause none of you fuckers do it when it comes to WWE though, right?


I was just using what you said to me the other day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2018)

Fuck off Cody. Dalton Castle is the greatest ROH champ of all time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was just using what you said to me the other day



Fucker used my own finisher on me like this was the Attitude Era!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (May 27, 2018)

Where the bayley nudes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

I would be curious to see a picture of her from behind.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would be curious to see a picture of her from behind.



Yeah. No one wants to see her face.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Drag one of those guys that doesn't get excited by normal porn anymore so he ends up looking at weird shit like trannies and Bayley.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2018)

I'm surprised she didn't break up with her boyfriend after he complained about people mentioning her while he wrestles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm surprised she didn't break up with her boyfriend after he complained about people mentioning her while he wrestles.



That dude is the least self aware friend in wrestling. He acts like anyone would give a shit about a 5'3 manlet with no discernible talent or presence. It's like CM Punk thinking anyone takes his MMA career seriously.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag one of those guys that doesn't get excited by normal porn anymore so he ends up looking at weird shit like trannies and Bayley.


charlotte would be the trannies.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That dude is the least self aware friend in wrestling. He acts like anyone would give a shit about a 5'3 manlet with no discernible talent or presence. It's like CM Punk thinking anyone takes his MMA career seriously.



Yeah I was laughing my ass off at that. I'm like dude...this is probably the most attention you'll ever get. Take advantage.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2018)

I remember that. he seemed like a real dickhead and looked like the very definition of a vanilla midget.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 27, 2018)

Im losing patience. Where bayley asscheeks

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im losing patience. Where bayley asscheeks


She sitting on Sasha's hairline.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 27, 2018)

In Lars Sullivan vs Baron Corbin I would go with Lars Sullivan just because he's a more convincing act. Corbin doesn't really accomplish anything except fill space on a card by being tall.

They should both get future endeavored then reallocate the money to Walter and Punishment Martinez. I'd imagine that it's probably cheaper to sign those guys than pay Corbin.

Walter's PWG match with ZSJ


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2018)

I'll go with anybody against Baron Corbin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

Baron Corbin has channel changing heat with me.  Give me Jinder Mahal every Raw for the next 5 years if they promise to get rid of Corbin.


----------



## Nemesis (May 27, 2018)

Corbin at least needs to change his look.  I mean I just can't take someone seriously when they're obviously losing the fight against baldness.  Accept the L and embrace a look change.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Corbin at least needs to change his look.  I mean I just can't take someone seriously when they're obviously losing the fight against baldness.  Accept the L and embrace a look change.


Corbin should wear a mask.

Or he can be the Sea Creature from Southpaw Regional Wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2018)

Corbin should get a gimmick where he loves to dance. He should join No Way Jose's crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)

Every couple of days we have a discussion about Corbin.  

Will WWE just release the guy already!  Spare us from constantly covering the same ground.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Corbin at least needs to change his look.  I mean I just can't take someone seriously when they're obviously losing the fight against baldness.  Accept the L and embrace a look change.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2018)

Corbin looks like he got a shapeup from wolverine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Could be bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

The Shirai news seems official.  Multiple sources reporting it.

And this seems like Shirai commenting on it too:


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2018)

Io was at the PC late last year but some kind of heart condition got red flagged in her medicals. She was poised to be in the woman's tourney before the red flag in her medical.

Looks like whatever it was finally got resolved. Her title run in NXT should be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I like Kairi and I think she is a good babyface to have in the cupboard, especially for NXT.

But she looks a little lost to me when it comes to the camera and when it comes to making her entrance.

Io exudes natural confidence and is pretty much unflappable from what I have seen.  So she might be a bigger deal right out of the gate..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Io also has been busted for drugs in the past, so all the thirsty men like that dude on this board that stalked Paige at arenas should think she's obtainable, thus upping her popularity.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Got super drunk last night n told a bunch of goofy bitches id eat their pussy and ass out.

None of them said no

What have i done

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Io was at the PC late last year but some kind of heart condition got red flagged in her medicals. She was poised to be in the woman's tourney before the red flag in her medical.
> 
> Looks like whatever it was finally got resolved. Her title run in NXT should be interesting.


Thought it was her neck


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You don't remember that?
> 
> Nemesis or someone talked about working at an arena and trying to ask Paige out.



Nani?!?!


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Dude even said he got kicked out and was banned from wwe events? all the while doing this at his job so i wonder if he was also fired?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Who thr fuck was this


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

When wwe signs hana from stardom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who thr fuck was this


It was when paige was in her prime so it could have been any of us.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Zyrax said:


> I was hoping someone could help me out. WWE is coming to my hometown and I wanna buy tix. But, I'm banned from WWE for life. Could a bro help me out and buy the tix, then mail them to me? I just can't have my name associated with the order. I'll share all relevant info to prove I'm not trying to scam anyone.
> 
> I was banned a few years back after getting caught at the NXT performance center. No sugar coating - I was there to ask out Paige. I've been following her career since then and, lucky enough, have had friends to sneak me in to events. I was sadly caught at Raw back in 2014 after walking backstage to ask out Paige again.
> 
> ...



Found it.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Found it.


Pretty sure this is Nemesis before his name change.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Man, this might've been Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty sure this is Nemesis before his name change.



This has been my name since I joined the forums

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Rukia trying to frame Nemesis like Cass trying to frame Big Show for attacking Enzo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Top five posters in this thread

1. Ghost
2. Soul taker
3. Whatadrag
4. Rukia
5. Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2018)

How the hell did he think that was going to go for him? That dude is a literal crazy person, holy shit.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia trying to frame Nemesis like Cass trying to frame Big Show for attacking Enzo.



Rukia isn't Nicholas.  Rukia is Cass!


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Can't be banned for asking someone out. 

He must have done some other reckless shit at the event .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2018)

With Keith Lee going to WWE I was thinking whose the best non-NJPW guy left.

Riddle, Cobb, and WALTER are the guys who I think of off the bat. Tbf though I think the WWE talent raid of TNA is thankfully over because there doesn't seem like there's anyone left to poach.

Eli Drake is the sort of CAW looking guy they like but he seems like he has heat with the company and he's the only guy from there I see them signing.



Raiden said:


> Can't be banned for asking someone out.
> 
> He must have done some other reckless shit at the event .



Literal crazy person

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

To bad riddle cant go to njpw because he likes weed


----------



## SoulTaker (May 28, 2018)

Penta is too fat for the main roster, Rush is meh but Vince would probably love him, and Dragon Lee is if Eddie and Rey used the potara earings. Dragon Lee signing early might actually save him from retiring before 30.



WhatADrag said:


> To bad riddle cant go to njpw because he likes weed



Revpro will still book "dream matches" for him. Only thing that'll never happen is Riddle vs Okada, Naito, or Tanahashi most likely.Cobb might work something other than tag matches for NJPW and Walter could always work there at some point. Walter/Ishii would be pretty cool.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

When the hell did they sign Meiko Satomura, Hiroyo Matsumoto and Rosemary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> With Keith Lee going to WWE I was thinking whose the best non-NJPW guy left.
> 
> Riddle, Cobb, and WALTER are the guys who I think of off the bat. Tbf though I think the WWE talent raid of TNA is thankfully over because there doesn't seem like there's anyone left to poach.
> 
> ...



CWF Mid Atlantic Trevor Lee all day every day.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Meiko is old as dirt.

And Rosemary is out for the year. Her best days are behind her.

I see your point though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Meiko is old as dirt.
> 
> And Rosemary is out for the year. Her best days are behind her.
> 
> I see your point though.



Meiko went to Stardom two years ago and kicked the shit out of everyone there like she was Brock.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Who did they sign?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meiko went to Stardom two years ago and kicked the shit out of everyone there like she was Brock.


Real talk.  She doesn't have the right look for WWE.  Shirai and Kairi are attractive Japanese women.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who did they sign?


Storm, Shirai, and some other girl from Stardom I guess.

That Casey Michael dude is really biased about his favorites.  So who knows who the third girl is.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I think the floor for Toni Storm is Becky Lynch.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Not sure if it's strategic for talent outside of the E to sign at the moment. They're pretty dead set on pushing certain people on both shows.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if it's strategic for talent outside of the E to sign at the moment. They're pretty dead set on pushing certain people on both shows.


It's definitely strategic.  WWE has people they absolutely need to release right now.

But I think they are comfortable just holding people and keeping them under contract.  Anything to weaken potential rivals.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Top five posters in this thread
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. Soul taker
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's definitely strategic.  WWE has people they absolutely need to release right now.
> 
> But I think they are comfortable just holding people and keeping them under contract.  Anything to weaken potential rivals.



I get that but I think their efforts at this point to weaken competition are a little silly. They literally just need to meet a baseline rating with Smackdown for the next five years and will make a bill without a problem.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

What about if they lay beneath you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


>


I know...what the hell am I doing there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2018)

Jinder will murder Corbin irl


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's definitely strategic.  WWE has people they absolutely need to release right now.
> 
> But I think they are comfortable just holding people and keeping them under contract.  Anything to weaken potential rivals.



Everything right now is Strategic.  Like the reason the spring mass release hasn't happened yet.  They're responding to "All in." you watch 89 days before the event the future endevours will come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Top five posters in this thread
> 
> 1. Ghost
> 2. Soul taker
> ...


I am offended, change my mind.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Drag putting himself in his top 5 list. smh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Dean is just happy to be here.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir Why is Sumie still the ROH champion?  Is this company stupid?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

Seems that NWA title will be on the line at All in along with ROH world title


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

The NWA title has no value.  This isn't 1990.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The NWA title has no value.  This isn't 1990.


Once again, wrong. The titles prestige is being restored.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Once again, wrong. The titles prestige is being restored.


Smashing Pumpkins are doing a great job trying to restore that prestige.

But don't kid yourself.  They aren't there yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The NWA title has no value.  This isn't 1990.


Takes time to rebuild .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Takes time to rebuild .


I agree.  I'm just saying that All In will help NWA more than NWA will help the show.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Appreciate everyone who takes time to contribute and post.

Literally no one that I know IRL (except 2 people and they have a lot of complaints) who still watch wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I think I'm a little low.  I'm basically Roman Reigns.  I main evented the NF Wrestlemania two years in a row.

But it's okay.  This is kind of a dead season.  I will get hot again early 2019.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

I post on two different sites with active members and watch wrestling with like 10 friends


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

raw tonight 
we will see Seth Rollins fighting one of the hottest and most talented guy of the roster. 
it'll be very interesting guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  I'm just saying that All In will help NWA more than NWA will help the show.


True but for me I still remember its former prestige so I feelt ita a big deal .


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know anyone that watches wrestling.  And I deny being a fan when it comes up.


well here when they try to tell me it's childish to watch wrestling 
i remind them they voted for Macron, one of the shittiest president besides trump most Time they shut the fuck up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Macron and Trump are two sides of an extremely rotten coin.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Macron and Trump are two sides of an extremely rotten coin.


you can say it like this too 
the point is they are both shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know anyone that watches wrestling.  And I deny being a fan when it comes up.


I make friends all the time.

Its probably because im in college or some shit. 


Grtting drunk with the crew watching wrestling is fun


----------



## WhatADrag (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know anyone that watches wrestling.  And I deny being a fan when it comes up.


Eh people should be more ashamed of watching trash reality tv shows. At least wrestling involves having talent and drive.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Part of me wishes MITB contract allows for the same as 24/7 rule hardcore championship.  Like cashing in while the champ is sleeping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Balor is stupid.

Wear your demon makeup!  You never lose with that makeup!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Fin: I never lost the title and it eats at me every single day.

Me: Vince you booked the guy like he didn't give a shit for 2+years.  Make sense for once.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

my cousin and uncle the only other people. that's it! I had one teacher who watched almost regularly too back in ruthless aggression days but everyone else look at me like a freak when they find out I watch it. 

I'd get less shit if I admitted to watching hentai.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Part of me wishes MITB contract allows for the same as 24/7 rule hardcore championship.  Like cashing in while the champ is sleeping.


 looool 
omg kurt sucks as a GM


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fin: I never lost the title and it eats at me every single day.
> 
> Me: Vince you booked the guy like he didn't give a shit for 2+years.  Make sense for once.


I was shocked when I heard that!  He sure smiles a lot for a guy that has something eating away at him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> my cousin and uncle the only other people. that's it! I had one teacher who watched almost regularly too back in ruthless aggression days but everyone else look at me like a freak when they find out I watch it.
> 
> I'd get less shit if I admitted to watching hentai.


they are dumb since wrestling is a mix between of theatrical performance and an athletic one! 
the worst is most of these fucker watch trash on their goddamn trashy tv like "the life o the kardashian" 
no one judges kardashit's fans! this world is messed up


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was shocked when I heard that!  He sure smiles a lot for a guy that has something eating away at him.



Seriously if I were the Balor character every raw i'd be out in Demon form being down whoever until I got the fight for the title. (Granted the time to do the makeup would be a lot even more than Goldust, but still)


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

pat pat said:


> looool
> omg kurt sucks as a GM


Kurt comes out with no intensity.  He comes out with a goofy smile and immediately prepares to chant you suck with the fans.

Talk about going through the motions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Well at least Finn doesn't have the rainbow attire on.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

pat pat said:


> looool
> omg kurt sucks as a GM


Kurt comes out with no intensity.  He comes out with a goofy smile and immediately prepares to chant you suck with the fans.

Talk about going through the motions.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kurt comes out with no intensity.  He comes out with a goofy smile and immediately prepares to chant you suck with the fans.
> 
> Talk about going through the motions.


this!


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Well at least Finn doesn't have the rainbow attire on.


do you have a problem with *inhalessss THE GAY COMMUNITY?


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kurt comes out with no intensity.  He comes out with a goofy smile and immediately prepares to chant you suck with the fans.
> 
> Talk about going through the motions.



Psycho kurt needs to come back for a year in ring and out of it.  Goofy Kurt doesn't work as a face authority figure.  It only worked as a heel who was delusional.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

wow the backstage guy actually looking at the screen.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

That’s what Bobby Roode does best.  Owens buried Roode.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That’s what Bobby Roode does best.  Owens buried Roode.


"stares at the screen bobby" this dude is savage!!!!! 
now hz is roasting Micheal Jesus!


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Balor never being in demon mode especially during fucking title matches is like goku trying to fight jiren in ssj.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Shit 4 people viewing the thread smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I assume they are both going to beat the shit out of Owens after the match.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Braun launched that ladder.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

He secretly wants to be John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

When Sasha talks about winning now.  I don’t believe her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Elias looks like he needs about 5 days of sleep with how his eyes look.  That or he's on something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Owens loses to Roode tonight and he’s definitely the front runner for money in the bank.

There’s no other explanation for the amount of losing he has been doing.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

lol they literally start exaggerating about rollin's performance and it works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

loooool 


Raiden said:


> lol they literally start exaggerating about rollin's performance and it works.


can’t blame them for doing shit right for once


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Jinder has a dope entrance.  You guys have to admit.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

Seth wants to murder mahal


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jinder has a dope entrance.  You guys have to admit.


Cousin makes me hate his theme song since he sings it all the time.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Keep an eye out for Owens and Bliss continuing to job.  If they lose every match before mitb, then they are definitely winning the briefcases.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

I went to college in Hartford, CT. Not too far away from WWE's main headquarters. There was pretty good turn out for the Hartford shows that they did there. Only like 2 people ever told me that they were interested in WWE though.

When I taught in Malaysia for a year, there were a lot of people into it. It was awesome. Didn't hide it at all.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

this whole Rollins bank is funny as fuck 
OMGGG ROLLINS IS WALKING!!! WHATTA FIGHTING CHAMPION!


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

every day Rollins is becoming more and more like hulk hogan 






geez


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Damn Jinder helping Rollins to get a great crowd reaction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

wut???
but the fighting champion gimmick?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What about if they lay beneath you?



Sit on their face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

The problem with this finish is that Braun vs Balor also ended with a DQ.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2018)

what the fuck
was
that
final segment?
Elias makes a Jesus face and they cut the segment in a weird way?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

When is the second Singh brother coming back?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

This makes Seth look weak.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

I hate this feud.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Welp at least nia is a heel again. that sensitive face shit wasn't cutting it.

but man this bitch turns about as much as big show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp at least nia is a heel again. that sensitive face shit wasn't cutting it.
> 
> but man this bitch turns about as much as big show.


No one turns as much as Big Show.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Nia is fat.  Really fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Big Show just turned three times during these commercials.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No one turns as much as Big Show.


Give her time. I'm sure she'll become the big show of the woman's division.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Dana Brooke.  What the fuck was that?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Forgot to mention. Hats off to WWE for making the first match and promo last almost 40 minutes lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp at least nia is a heel again. that sensitive face shit wasn't cutting it.
> 
> but man this bitch turns about as much as big show.


It worked with Alexa though. They just decided to do face vs face again


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Who are these commentators kidding?  Ascension has never won a match.  And everyone knows it.

They aren't close to a title opportunity.  That's bullshit!


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Riott Squad with terrible makeup.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Here comes an entrance!


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2018)

Watching like three shows now lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Watching like three shows now lol.


Raw isn't very good.

It's just the same old shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It worked with Alexa though. They just decided to do face vs face again


I suppose but I'd rather Nia be written like a awesome kong than a female big show. 

too bad wwe feels otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I suppose but I'd rather Nia be written like a awesome kong than a female big show.
> 
> too bad wwe feels otherwise.


I would prefer for them to just fire her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Strowman is going to attack him.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Who is booking this face Bobby Roode.  Someone lock up Vince and Dunn.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Bobby Roode looks like such a chump in this segment.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who is booking this face Bobby Roode.  Someone lock up Vince and Dunn.


He has to be turning heel next week. No other explanation for this.


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He has to be turning heel next week. No other explanation for this.



How many times have we said this in here in regard of face being dumb and plays a heel better though?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Another talking segment for Sami.  Smart.  Real smart.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Sami has his reading glasses on again.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> How many times have we said this in here in regard of face being dumb and plays a heel better though?


just make the whole roster heels fighting a handful of faces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

K, just got in so what did I miss for the first two hours.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, just got in so what did I miss for the first two hours.


Nothing good.

Roode got humiliated.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, just got in so what did I miss for the first two hours.


Get out now while you still can.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nothing good.
> 
> Roode got humiliated.



Hmm, so the same old shit for the past few weeks then.   Well going to take the night off of Raw for this week so I don't go anymore insane than I'm already.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

You suck Bobby!


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Sami's apology sounded insincere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami's apology sounded insincere.


Did Lashley power bomb him from the top rope through a table?


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2018)

So how long before this feud as Jason Jordan and go tag team?


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did Lashley power bomb him from the top rope through a table?


No.  Lashley smiled like he was trying to imitate Finn Balor.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Lashley smiled like he was trying to imitate Finn Balor.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Jason Jordan needs to stay heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

Against good judgement I'm still watching.   Well we're getting a segment with the Job squad.  A lot of job squads.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

The fuck are they talking about.  The Raw tag team titles are jokes because of what happen at WM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

Welp jobbers getting paid the easy way of having fun and not jobbing out.   Except for Rhyno.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

B Team stood tall.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

Fuck sakes, they are allowing Bayley to cut a promo now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Bayley on the mic??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Booooooooo Bayley


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Rhyno should get a push.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

Meh, just get this over with already.  Fuck sakes, really don't care for the Riot Squad, Bayley's character has been assassinated for quite some time, Dana sucks, Banks is off and on, and doubt Mickie will never get any type of major push despite her being one of the better talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

That Riot Kick missed from a mile, the fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2018)

So Mickie a face now.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

The Riott kick sucks as a finish.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Mickie a face now.


It was proven earlier in the night that Nia was the real bully.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2018)

There should be an all out ban against the samoans in the WWE let TNA hire them ffs


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

At least the right girl won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 28, 2018)

Putting Ruby Riott and Bayley in a feud with each other is smart because then your two ugliest wrestlers are stuck together.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Putting Ruby Riott and Bayley in a feud with each other is smart because then your two ugliest wrestlers are stuck together.


Raw definitely has uglier women than Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I suppose but I'd rather Nia be written like a awesome kong than a female big show.
> 
> too bad wwe feels otherwise.


I mean I get what you guys see on her flaws. She needs major work .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

Also how was the B Show?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Alexa was right.  Nia is the bully.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Nia is fat and as we all know, fat women are unstable.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean I get what you guys see on her flaws. She needs major work .


Well its a combination of calling her up too soon, her not improving and creative failing her hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 29, 2018)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I feel like this is a deliberate effort by WWE to sabotage the women.  As half assed as the writers are for the men, they literally put no effort into booking the women.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Just look at the Bayey/Sasha feud. These motherfuckers were too chickenshit to turn Sasha and now both of them look like idiots and dumb bitches. Well...Bayley always looked like an idiot, but now she's a bitch too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

There is a real fear in WWE of turning any of the horse women heel.  And they won't turn Asuka heel.

So you have this real inbalance between heels and babyfaces.  Just look at the mitb match.  WWE put most of their top wrestlers in that match.  7 babyfaces, 1 heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just look at the Bayey/Sasha feud. These motherfuckers were too chickenshit to turn Sasha and now both of them look like idiots and dumb bitches. Well...Bayley always looked like an idiot, but now she's a bitch too.



You mean that Nickelodeon Degrassi crap we had to suffer watching (and still are).   Didn't help that Bayley had just come off of her feud with Bliss that locked her as an idiot.   And WWE had the gall to have her cut a promo last night in order to garner sympathy for her character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Who the hell can sympathize with Bayley, the 30 year old kiss-less virgin womanchild whose best friend is an 8 year old girl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Lashley at least got to beat the shit out of Zayn after the Lashley's sisters segment.

Bayley got beat down after Bayley, This is Your Life.

Bliss hid a kendo stick and laid her out with one shot.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

What a Drag. You going to money in the bank?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What a Drag. You going to money in the bank?


Nah might be going to allin instead


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah might be going to allin instead


Meh.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

I'm all for the sudden Nia heel turn. Otherwise I think RR would have been booked in an even stranger angle for the championship. I also think the previous storyline put Alexa Bliss in a really weird position.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

I don't blame Nia for being terrible. The PC sucks and she got carried in NXT. She can jump on top of a four foot box but can't sell her own offense.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Meh.


Hey man last time i went to mitb corbin and carmella won. Like what i do to derseve that

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm all for the sudden Nia heel turn. Otherwise I think RR would have been booked in an even stranger angle for the championship. I also think the previous storyline put Alexa Bliss in a really weird position.


The one thing I will say about this.

Even if it is abrupt.  It's a fact that Nia was abysmal as a babyface.  And she clearly uncomfortable.  Ending that experiment isn't the worst idea in the world.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

The fact that Alexa Bliss whose eating disorder had her below 100 pounds and the "piggy" James called Nia fat to get her over as a face was abysmal and uncomfortable by itself

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

not that theirs anything wrong with binging some sunday night heat by yourself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> not that theirs anything wrong with binging some sunday night heat by yourself.


Drag just described my days of wrestling


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The problem with this finish is that Braun vs Balor also ended with a DQ.


Finn was lucky it ended in DQ.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Finn was lucky it ended in DQ.



Braun just after a Coup de Grace by Fin:  You should have jumped on the head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Simon Gotch on Enzo said:
			
		

> "I noticed he would try to buddy up with people when he thought he could get something from them, and that didn't sit well with people," said Grimm. "When Fergal, Finn Balor, got there, [Enzo] immediately was just d--k riding him to high heaven. Right away. 'Oh, bro. you wanna get chicks, you know what you gotta do? You gotta get an apartment downtown, bro. Cuz then you can walk to all the bars and walk right home.'"
> 
> Grimm added that Balor laughed at Enzo because he was funny at first, but "lost his patience with him eventually." Moreover, the fact that Enzo wanted to latch on to Balor because he know that he was going to be a star was also poorly received. Grimm stated that Balor did not need Enzo's help, because he has "nine million abs," was an Armani model in Japan, and could get any girl he wanted.





It's pretty hilarious that Gotch is trying to come off as though he was so much better than Enzo. 

Gotch got laid out by Huni Cara, in catering, in front of the whole locker room. Dude had such nuclear heat he got Eddie Guerrero's son in law stuck in a jobber loop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Enzo went wrong with Finn when he was trying to tell him how to get chicks. Of course Finn doesn't need any help with that.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Finn too busy playing with legos


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Finn was lucky it ended in DQ.


Whelp guess he's getting that feeling thats not good


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

> "I noticed he would try to buddy up with people when he thought he could get something from them, and that didn't sit well with people," said Grimm. "When Fergal, Finn Balor, got there, [Enzo] immediately was just d--k riding him to high heaven. Right away. '*Oh, bro. you wanna get chicks, you know what you gotta do? You gotta get an apartment downtown, bro. Cuz then you can walk to all the bars and walk right home*."



Oh man Enzo fucked up .


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

Enzo really is his character. Can't picture this ratty looking goof telling someone how to get girls.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Damm sd off  with a bang!

Fat joe!


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

A dance off??


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Joe won the briefcase!


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Why big ass always make these voices


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Big Cass?


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Big Cass showing up is shocking.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

It was a hot segment until Cass came out.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

I don't want to be that guy but a big part of me is wishing Cass was injured again. So that vince could label him injury prone and give up on him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I'm so disappointed that the Cass injury was just an angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't want to be that guy but a big part of me is wishing Cass was injured again. So that vince could label him injury prone and give up on him.


Its like damn what we wishing evil but it must be done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Paige walking around like she dont take shots to the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

lmao they constantly keep doing injury angles with DB.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Paige is going to get overexposed at this rate.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Tye lòok like he related to max kellerman


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

meanwhile paige continues to look better suited for porno than the pg centered world of wwe.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I took a picture with Tye Dillinger and Mike Kanellis earlier this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I took a picture with Tye Dillinger and Mike Kanellis earlier this year.


Whos that


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

at the end of the 10 count naka should proceed to start beating the fuck outta people's dicks.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Joe is probably the best promo in the company

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Damn aj styles hair long af now


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Joe is probably the best promo in the company


No one else could cut that ladder into the heavens promo and come out of it looking like a tough guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

Glad that being on Smackdown is working well for Joe so far .


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Tye Dillinger basically Barry Horowitz


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Oh no.  A dance off.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Where the kiss off


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Aiden English basically Howard Finkel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I hate Lana.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

A Naomi hack would be lit


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tye Dillinger basically Barry Horowitz


he's lucky this isn't that era or vince would have him in gear that has giant 10s splashed all over it.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Day one ish!


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

What is this bullshit?


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

Road Dogg wanted to see girls dance.

"This is absolutely incredible."

I wonder if Graves will ever get shit for his sarcastic commentary lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Omg ohewwwwwwwwwbejeshs


Niggga sd thr A show


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

that was weak.

the low-tier stripper dances from wwecw were better than that shit lana just did.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

noami could probably do some real freaky shit but wwe won't allow that.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Nah Lana has moves for a white girl, She danced better than 99.9% of the shuck and jivers who've ever shucked and jived.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> noami could probably do some real freaky shit but wwe won't allow that.



Pretty sure they can both do those crazy splits


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I guess Lana isn't a babyface?  I misread last week?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Miz training his hand seal stat up


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

lol I just remembed TNA's strip poker segment that they did on one of their shows during the Hogan era.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

This show is goofy.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I guess Lana isn't a babyface?  I misread last week?



Or you just misread the segment and got worked?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This show is goofy.



"Entertainment"


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz training his hand seal stat up


Everyone is bringing the energy tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Mean Gene probably got paid more for that Mountain Dew commercial than that Legend's House thing they launched the network with


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I want to play WWE 2K18 and just destroy people as Big Cass.  That's like the best way to really humiliate people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Miz rocking that Nardo headband will never not be GOAT-tier


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

That Bar/Miz entrance was awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

lana did look hotter than usual tonight. 

Miz with his ninja gear better be in the next game.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz rocking that Nardo headband will never not be GOAT-tier


Miz had to switch to this.

Shredder Miz was getting too many cheers.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

So serious question for a second

You have to pick one for your promotion, Miz or Christian


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> lana did look hotter than usual tonight.
> 
> Miz with his ninja gear better be in the next game.



Probably because they didn't cake her in red make up? I miss when she wore skimpier ring outfits to try to distract from how bad she actually is


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

Lana's figure  .


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably because they didn't cake her in red make up? I miss when she wore skimpier ring outfits to try to distract from how bad she actually is


Yeah that's it. I can't stand how they have her look nowadays. Caked in goofy colors and always wearing that lame ring gear she wrestles in that covers up everything. 

I feel like she doesn't need to wrestle to be there.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So serious question for a second
> 
> You have to pick one for your promotion, Miz or Christian


Depends on the era of Miz or Christian we're talking about. I'd pick current Miz hands down but if we were talking a few years ago I'd say Christian 2004-2005 without a doubt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Not sure why Miz lost.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Depends on the era of Miz or Christian we're talking about. I'd pick current Miz hands down but if we were talking a few years ago I'd say Christian 2004-2005 without a doubt.



Their respective peaks whether it's kayfabe or their actual performance


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Anderson is actually a really good wrestler, sucks that he actually got into such good shape to be held down by the anchor that is Luke Gallows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Anderson is actually okay on the mic too.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Wtf.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Oh my god.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Their respective peaks whether it's kayfabe or their actual performance


i was going off of their kayfabe stuff at those points. Christian was on fire at that time and was one of the main highlights to those raws around that time. Miz right now is at his best where as a few years ago Miz was pushed to the title without really having that necessary solid midcard feud that elevates you to main event. So it was harder for me to take him serious back when he got the wwe title.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

To answer SAF's question, it's hard to say because I'm not sure if Christian ever got to reach his max potential. After reading your posts, my first thoughts of him were people complaining that Vince held him back. I'd probably go with Miz for consistency. Matches can be boring, but he's great on the mic.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Mandy Rose should go and purposefully botch in matches so she gets Eva Marie heat then they should give her Eva Marie's entrance


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I'm actually enjoying Mandy vs Asuka so far.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Mandy Rose should go and purposefully botch in matches so she gets Eva Marie heat then they should give her Eva Marie's entrance


Eva Marie had a really good entrance and gimmick going at the end of her run.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Carmella would be better looking if she gained weight. Standing her up next to Asuka doesn't make Asuka seem doughy it just makes Carmella look unhealthy as hell.

Becky is great until she opens her mouth.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

This thing with Carmella would have been so much better if she just cashed in during Asuka/Charlotte at Mania. Actual heel heat for "breaking" Asuka's streak but pinning Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Bad news for Becky.  Her match against Charlotte being given away for free probably means she isn't winning mitb.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Becky is so terrible on the mic and so generic as a babyface that it's hard to see her getting many title runs. She's definitely one of the best in-ring story tellers amongst the women but her accent and enunciation are brutal. They don't even really push the lass kicker gimmick that much.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Carmella would be better looking if she gained weight. Standing her up next to Asuka doesn't make Asuka seem doughy it just makes Carmella look unhealthy as hell.
> 
> Becky is great until she opens her mouth.


Carmella isn't number one or anything.  But she's hot.  Smackdown definitely has hotter women than Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Becky is easily the best looking of the four horsewoman


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I would be shocked if Cass wins this.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky is easily the best looking of the four horsewoman


I like Sasha.  But Becky would definitely be my number two.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella isn't number one or anything.  But she's hot.  Smackdown definitely has hotter women than Raw.



She's definitely attractive but it just seems like she's purposefully keeping herself that thin. I'm sure she a small girl but she's probably like 5-10 pounds underweight. Part of the reason her work is suboptimal is because she doesn't have a good frame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky is easily the best looking of the four horsewoman


stop this shit right now


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Pusha t new diss on drake >>>

Best feud atm


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like Sasha.  But Becky would definitely be my number two.



I like Sasha the most out of these girls but I don't think she's as good looking as Becky is, definitely not in a traditional sense.

Becky seems like WWE brings out her natural beauty while with Sasha it's like they glam her up so good she looks hot. Pre-Oculus Sasha was really plain and sort of unhealthy looking.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> stop this shit right now


I forgot you are a Bayley guy.  Did you ever get those nudes you wanted?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> stop this shit right now



This shit was over when we found out how lopsided Charlotte's boobs actually are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I forgot you are a Bayley guy.  Did you ever get those nudes you wanted?



Those trolls were implying that someone wanted to see nudes of Bayley in her gimmick


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Smackdown is in Corpus Christi next week.  You know that will be a dead crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

Drake had a counter diss planned.

And Pusha T had that picture in his pocket lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I forgot you are a Bayley guy.  Did you ever get those nudes you wanted?


Id fuck all four.

I like charlotte and sasha more than becky tho


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Im in for 205 if my internet works


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Big Cass is really boring.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Buddy Murphy fixing to win the cruiserweight title because Cedric is the hometown guy


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Cass really just a moveset of strikes


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im in for 205 if my internet works


You will be watching Chrisley knows best.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You will be watching Chrisley knows best.


Chrisley a legend so i wouldnt mind.

Sidenote I hate the summer.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

You'd think Cass would have gotten on some fat burners if he was going to get a push or wants one


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

If the point is to get Cass heat then why not just have him interfere in this match while he's working an injury angle. Make us have to do this again next week for the go-home show.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

I finished brian pillman book today.

Dude a legend 

His wife was a bitch


I wonder where would he be if he was alive now. I wonder if he would have been a main eventer during the peak years f attitude era.


Someone in the book claims pillman would have gotten stephanie not hhh if he was still alive lmao


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Cass needs to take steroids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

I wouldn't touch Charlotte until she got her boobs fixed. Her ass is straight poverty level, it's like she's never had a meal sitting down or some shit. Bitch has Hank Hill levels of diminished glute syndrome. 

Cass needs ephedra

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

East River Crossing?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Who we fooling I'm not done talking about how lop sided Charlotte's titties are. It's like how the fuck are you going to get implants and let the doctor fuck your titties up that bad? Then you're not going to get that shit fixed until one of the implants pops? I respect her for staying around to get her euro-tour check but fuck how you going to go out with your titties that lopsided.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Who we fooling I'm not done talking about how lop sided Charlotte's titties are. It's like how the fuck are you going to get implants and let the doctor fuck your titties up that bad? Then you're not going to get that shit fixed until one of the implants pops? I respect her for staying around to get her euro-tour check but fuck how you going to go out with your titties that lopsided.


Leave my bae alone man


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

You need to donate to the go fund me so she can get her breasts fixed. 

Out here looking like Ms.Chokesondick from South Park. Ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Big win for Joe.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Who we fooling I'm not done talking about how lop sided Charlotte's titties are. It's like how the fuck are you going to get implants and let the doctor fuck your titties up that bad? Then you're not going to get that shit fixed until one of the implants pops? I respect her for staying around to get her euro-tour check but fuck how you going to go out with your titties that lopsided.


You're hurting Drag's feelings. 

Nah he probably got hard when he found out her tiddies lopsided.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2018)

I guess they're doing a good job of building up Cass lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

I don't get how VKM didn't even like Undertaker when he was Mean Mark Callous because he was built too much like a basketball player, but VKM keeps giving run to Cass and Corbin. You really expect me to believe that Bad Luck Fale and Punishment Martinez wouldn't take less money than these 2 hacks? 

If someone is going to get work because they're tall can we make sure they can work or do some shit people will want to pay to see? Being "7 feet tall" isn't that amazing anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You need to donate to the go fund me so she can get her breasts fixed.
> 
> Out here looking like Ms.Chokesondick from South Park. Ridiculous.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Why the fuck did they just play his music???


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Dijak is on this roster and Cass is getting these main roster feuds

VKM racking up W's and we all taking the L.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Cass throws punches like one of the brothers from Malcolm in the Middle when they spent the whole episode playing circle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah, person was basically saying hhh got where he at cause pillman died.
> Dont know if steph had a thing for him it was basically  stating he would have hit it instead because hes cooler than hhh


hmmm who knows. even with pillman around hhh knew how to play the game already by kickin it with the kilq. I'm sure he would have found his way in steph's cooter someway. Even if he had one more dude to try and take TV time from.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Carmella looks like one of those blonde camgirls with a bad boob job that end up selling amateur pov porn with their out of shape boyfriend on clip sites.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

There's definitely a trashy quality to Carmella's look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

I love watching a big mammoth looking fuck move around and be athletic. Even when I was like 6 watching Nitro I'd mark out for Big Show busting out drop kicks and second rope elbow drops, it's why I dig the Braun Stroman gimmick. 

I don't understand why these tall fat fucks like Cass and Corbin get even midcard run. I honestly understand Jinder getting a title run more than I understand sinking booking resources into these 2.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella looks like one of those blonde camgirls with a bad boob job that end up selling amateur pov porn with their out of shape boyfriend on clip sites.



Their's this one hot chick who wears glasses and has an awesome rack, something like Katie with glasses or some shit. Anyways she would only do videos with her fat out shape boyfriend and I had to stop watching it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There's definitely a trashy quality to Carmella's look.



That's her Staten Island showing


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I finished brian pillman book today.
> 
> Dude a legend
> 
> ...


Btw I think Pillman's ankle/foot was already done by 97' so he would have only been around for the big Stone Cold feud before probably retiring or dropping off the card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Yeah, they fused Pillman's ankle to the bone so he had zero rotation with his foot. He would've retired early.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Btw I think Pillman's ankle/foot was already done by 97' so he would have only been around for the big Stone Cold feud before probably retiring or dropping off the card.



Pillman could have just become an agent at that point though. Vince would have loved him for working Bischoff and Heyman into a shoot so he would have probably found reasons to keep him employed for a while. 

Pillman cucking Goldust was a fun angle


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

Its on sight we i see soul talker tho.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love watching a big mammoth looking fuck move around and be athletic. Even when I was like 6 watching Nitro I'd mark out for Big Show busting out drop kicks and second rope elbow drops, it's why I dig the Braun Stroman gimmick.
> 
> I don't understand why these tall fat fucks like Cass and Corbin get even midcard run. I honestly understand Jinder getting a title run more than I understand sinking booking resources into these 2.
> 
> ...


Vince probably like their don't give a shit attitudes along with their height. 

Too bad for him their don't give a shit attitudes go beyond how they treat others. These boys skippin the gym and hitting up mcdicks drive thru after the show.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Big Cass is going to destroy Daniel Bryan at money in the bank.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

This is a match I think Pillman was pretty fucking awesome in. First time I ever watched it he was easily the highlight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

Pillman cucking Goldust was classic because he'd keep cutting promos about fucking Marlena and Goldust got so emo he turned back into Dustin Rhodes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass is going to destroy Daniel Bryan at money in the bank.



Big Cass a poor man's Issac Yankem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pillman could have just become an agent at that point though. Vince would have loved him for working Bischoff and Heyman into a shoot so he would have probably found reasons to keep him employed for a while.
> 
> Pillman cucking Goldust was a fun angle


Shame we didn't get to see that feud all the way. Would have went down as one of the ultimate cuck storylines in wrestling history.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pillman cucking Goldust was classic because he'd keep cutting promos about fucking Marlena and Goldust got so emo he turned back into Dustin Rhodes.



Prichard says Dustin would really get sore about those promos because Marlena and Pillman really did fuck back in the day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This is a match I think Pillman was pretty fucking awesome in. First time I ever watched it he was easily the highlight.


This the one where sid drops him on his head?

The book says the match was destined t make pillman to look good and then basically buried him or did nothing with him after lol


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Prichard says Dustin would really get sore about those promos because Marlena and Pillman really did fuck back in the day


She left him for goldust tho so he should have been ok


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shame we didn't get to see that feud all the way. Would have went down as one of the ultimate cuck storylines in wrestling history.



Idk the damage was done


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This the one where sid drops him on his head?
> 
> The book says the match was destined t make pillman to look good and then basically buried him or did nothing with him after lol



Yeah it is. Idk if this match is before the Jushin Liger matches or not but Pillman was way more over than I think people think. He was basically never given a good gimmick but people still loved him. Even when his gimmick was WR who got cut by the shitty ass Bungals.



WhatADrag said:


> She left him for goldust tho so he should have been ok



They were having marriage issues and he was on drugs.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah it is. Idk if this match is before the Jushin Liger matches or not but Pillman was way more over than I think people think. He was basically never given a good gimmick but people still loved him. Even when his gimmick was WR who got cut by the shitty ass Bungals.
> 
> 
> 
> They were having marriage issues and he was on drugs.


I think this was before.

If i recall events right. He realized he would never truly get a top spot so he convinced backstage to make a lightweight division and thats when they had their fire ass matches.


And damn had to be a druggie just to be a tranny.


Pillman fucked every girl back in thr day got damn


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk the damage was done


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2018)

No wonder Dustin got salty af

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

Those type of storylines are the best.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2018)

I Heard Murphy/Alexander was a good match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

How was Smackdown? Been taking care of the niece so couldnt watch


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How was Smackdown? Been taking care of the niece so couldnt watch


Better than Raw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 30, 2018)

Just realized that Lana, Alexa, and Sasha is in a ladder match at the PPV, I just hope that the other divas doesn't get injured...


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2018)

Cass is ultra lame. He should be sent back to the performance center or just fire him 

Test is more athletic than this poor excuse of a wrestler


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

This was one of the best bait and switch maneuvers wwe has pulled off in a long time

They advertised Samoa Joe vs Daniel Bryan for a week.  And fans were excited to see the match.  But of course they blew up the match by adding Big Cass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2018)

Bryan should not even be working with unsafe, poorly trained, no talent wrestler like Cass. Bryan is at risk of having brain trauma again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Just realized that Lana, Alexa, and Sasha is in a ladder match at the PPV, I just hope that the other divas doesn't get injured...


Sasha is a disaster class tiger.  She's a threat to herself, to every girl in the match, the referee, and the fans in the first few rows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2018)

Who in management still thinks Road Dogg doing anything is a good idea? Man was also responsible for the Zayn/Lashley disaster last week. At least they're keeping him localized to RAW for the moment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is a disaster class tiger.  She's a threat to herself, to every girl in the match, the referee, and the fans in the first few rows.



I can't wait until Alexa hits Twisted Bliss off the top of a ladder and then Sasha completely no-sells it like she did at Elimination Chamber.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2018)

Candice Gargano sounds like a jobber name 

Kidding aside, Ciampa is doing a good job planting the seeds into cucking poor Johnny boy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Candice wants a real man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

The problem with Ciampa stealing Candice is that it turns him into the cool heel.  And he would probably start getting some cheers.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Ciampa cucking Gargano wouldn't make him a cool heel because Gargano is probably one the 3 best babyface workers in the company besides Bryan and Generico. Ciampa and Candace would get nuclear heat. It does seem like they're going to turn Candace though. 

She's boring so this will definitely help her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

inb4 WWE decides she's too fat


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 WWE decides she's too fat



VKM's repressed bisexuality is at it again.

Io would have one of the nicest asses in that entire division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM's repressed bisexuality is at it again.
> 
> Io would have one of the nicest asses in that entire division.



She does have a flabby Corbin-like torso...but that may help her.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)




----------



## melonsoda20 (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


>


>that light censoring the nips

What the fuck? I thought that shit only happens in To Love-RU...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


>



Jesus is like 'you're not ready for this weebs'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

You fuckers need to read To-Love-Ru: Darkness


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You fuckers need to read To-Love-Ru: Darkness


already did and hated the ending


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 30, 2018)

Daily reminder that Momo Velia Deviluke is best girl and if you disagree, then please, PLEASE acquire some taste before posting here again

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

This is the same company that said AJ Lee wasn't fuckable


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Daily reminder that Momo Velia Deviluke is best girl and if you disagree, then please, PLEASE acquire some taste before posting here again



Idk who that is but I tend to discriminate against girls that have tails or any other parts that are normally on animals


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This is the same company that said AJ Lee wasn't fuckable


well it's the same company that loves balding tall men


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Daily reminder that Momo Velia Deviluke is best girl and if you disagree, then please, PLEASE acquire some taste before posting here again



Only girl worth having is Lala. You know how many times she's sat on Rito's face? 10000% waifu material.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well it's the same company that loves balding tall men



That shit's stupid.

This shit with telling these women to be skinny and not fill out a singlet or just be rails who look like they skip lunch do lines of coke like fucking deviants, that shit when combined with his boner for any dude whose overly vascular and jacked is bisexual as fuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That shit's stupid.
> 
> This shit with telling these women to be skinny and not fill out a singlet or just be rails who look like they skip lunch do lines of coke like fucking deviants, that shit when combined with his boner for any dude whose overly vascular and jacked is bisexual as fuck


Yea I find myself disgusted with women who are basically bones and shit 

Vince just stuck in the 60s


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

The dirt sheets are saying that the IIconics' merch is selling so well they're going to give them a real push. They want them to be the next Laycool or some shit. Idk if that's a fair comparison considering the fact Billie Kay and Peyton are actual wrestlers. Lance Storm trained Peyton. They're better on the mic than 90% of the other women who get devoured by crowds even during face promos.

I know I've seen some of you hate on them but Peyton has actual potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Only girl worth having is Lala. You know how many times she's sat on Rito's face? 10000% waifu material.


Plus she ok'd the harem first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Iiconics are annoying af and not in a good way.

Billie Kay can still get it doe.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Iiconics getting boob jobs before their callup was a strong ass powerplay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

Niggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Billy Kay is waifu material

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

Heard fox giving wwe a sportcenter-esque show on fs1.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

so wait, Smackdown's going to FS1 and not Fox right?


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 30, 2018)

Wait, just remembered that AoP is on Raw now, what the fuck happened to them? Did they get suspended or something?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so wait, Smackdown's going to FS1 and not Fox right?


Sd going to fox


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sd going to fox


sorry I meant to be more clear, is it gonna be shown on the Fox channel or FS1 channel since Fox owns FS


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Wait, just remembered that AoP is on Raw now, what the fuck happened to them? Did they get suspended or something?



They don't have anything for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They don't have anything for them


AOP now DOA


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

AOP sucks.  Send them back to nxt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Daily reminder that Momo Velia Deviluke is best girl and if you disagree, then please, PLEASE acquire some taste before posting here again


Did Golden Darkness die or am I missing something here?


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Wait, just remembered that AoP is on Raw now, what the fuck happened to them? Did they get suspended or something?



They got the call up kiss of death.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

WWE doesn't even care about the tag team division.


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE doesn't even care about the tag team division.



In Vince's eyes 99% of tag teams are there for the inevitable one betrays the other story line.  The man even hates stables which is why you never get stories that basically write themselves.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

The ratings were really bad this week guys.  I feel like we all need to up our game and go the extra mile to support WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

They really need a Lashley midget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE doesn't even care about the tag team division.


Pretty sad considering 2001's tag division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2018)

How can anyone not have something for AoP? Not that hard to book two giants that can pull those sweet ass tag moves.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They really need a Lashley midget.


His midget sisters could come out too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Tag division hasn't been the same since Rukia's domination over it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

VKM seems like he just irrationally hates the concept of tag teams. He doesn't like having to pay multiple guys which is why he loves breaking them apart.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How can anyone not have something for AoP? Not that hard to book two giants that can pull those sweet ass tag moves.


They cut two horrendous promos and VKM probably slapped the shit out of Hunter.  Then he sent them quietly back to the NXT promo class.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

AoP is on Main Event with Slater and Rhyno, The Revival, Breezango, and Titus Worldwide


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They cut two horrendous promos and VKM probably slapped the shit out of Hunter.  Then he sent them quietly back to the NXT promo class.



Why would you even want them to talk?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why would you even want them to talk?


On Raw or Smackdown.  You have to be able to talk.  WWE loves their skits.  They can only have a couple of silent characters.  You can’t have nothing but silent characters because everyone sucks at promos.

If you are in developmental for two years.  You should be better.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Rukia working himself into a shoot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

The Bar should make a skit with two AOP midgets and then end it with Sheamus giving them both a Brogue kick. Imagine the heel heat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Bar should make a skit with two AOP midgets and then end it with Sheamus giving them both a Brogue kick. Imagine the heel heat!


Don’t know if you guys know this.

But I hear Sheamus has spinal stenosis.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

Rukia to deep into sucking wwe cock while Ghost having some weird fetish for midgets.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia to deep into sucking wwe cock while Ghost having some weird fetish for midgets.



Like you wouldn't fuck a Bayley midget.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> On Raw or Smackdown.  You have to be able to talk.  WWE loves their skits.  They can only have a couple of silent characters.  You can’t have nothing but silent characters because everyone sucks at promos.
> 
> If you are in developmental for two years.  You should be better.


Other than Brock (does he even count) what silent characters do they have?
Just have AOP want the gold and wreck shit with thier power and cool tag combinations.
It's not rocket science.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t know if you guys know this.
> 
> But I hear Sheamus has spinal stenosis.



Damnit, that's the same injury that Stone Cold had!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2018)

She just needs to sit on Vince's face and turn him on that asian booty already.


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> On Raw or Smackdown.  You have to be able to talk.  WWE loves their skits.  They can only have a couple of silent characters.  You can’t have nothing but silent characters because everyone sucks at promos.
> 
> If you are in developmental for two years.  You should be better.


Not everyone needs to be able to cut shitty comedy promos.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2018)

I am kind of indifferent to the IIconics right now. tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 30, 2018)

Deleter of Worlds needs to run it's course before we see anything worthwhile happen with the Raw tag titles. 

We need more tv time on the women's side to see Nia perform non-contact offense with jobbers she should be killing like female Vader.


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t know if you guys know this.
> 
> But I hear Sheamus has spinal stenosis.



Hasn't that been known since around christmas?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I am kind of indifferent to the IIconics right now. tbh.


I’m not indifferent to them.  I legit don’t like them and want them off of tv.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

I love the way Stardom uploads their shows.  Separate video files for each match.  I can skip the jobbers and the performers I don’t care about and just watch the good stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

The only people in Stardom worth caring about are Mayu Iwatani, Io, Toni Storm and the Starlight Kid. 

I think Jungle Kyona stopped sitting on people's faces so she's no longer must see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

United Kingdom bracketology next week motherfuckers!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Oh joy, more British grapplefuck vanilla midgets


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

We good we already have Pete.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Not sure what's more boring, another Brock vs Roman match or the NBA Finals


----------



## WhatADrag (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not sure what's more boring, another Brock vs Roman match or the NBA Finals


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not sure what's more boring, another Brock vs Roman match or the NBA Finals



Bayley vs Sasha

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bayley vs Sasha


damn that one isn't even fair


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2018)

Brock vs. Roman. The NBA finals might at least have a few surprises.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh joy, more British grapplefuck vanilla midgets


They made this event for you!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Brock vs. Roman. The NBA finals might at least have *a few* surprises.





> *few*





> _*a few *_





> _*a few*_[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> > _*a few*_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Brock vs. Roman. The NBA finals might at least have a few surprises.


Micheal Jordan returning?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2018)

You're more creative than I am. I was just thinking LeBron doing better than expected.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose resurfaced in Las Vegas at an NHL Finals game.


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 31, 2018)

Thoughts? I think Phil is actually winning this case


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 31, 2018)

@tomdixonstudio

Apparently Undertaker has an official instagram account now LMAO


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> You're more creative than I am. I was just thinking LeBron doing better than expected.



Lebron is a fraud. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh joy, more British grapplefuck vanilla midgets



You prefer tall bald men?


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Thoughts? I think Phil is actually winning this case



Amann has to prove damages and there aren't any. He was always going to be a shitty witness and them going for a jury in this case was dumb. Ghost said something about Punk being too unlikeable to get the jury on his side but part of his skillset is acting and drawing on sympathy. There's also the fact he's getting sued for saying he was hurt. 

Juries don't like giving money out unless there's a hardship that can resonate with them. Doctor's are already making bank and Punk isn't countersuing for his legal fees.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2018)

> "One of the Twitter accounts was under the name "Mike Litoris" which got a soft laugh around the room.



lmao what a circus. Reminds me of

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Thoughts? I think Phil is actually winning this case


I think most people think this is an easy win for Punk.

But the time leading up to the case and now has been stressful.  And that's what WWE wanted.

(I also still wouldn't be shocked if they have another court case lined up for him as soon as this one is over.)


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

Alexa Bliss mom looks younger than her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not sure what's more boring, another Brock vs Roman match or the NBA Finals


Cena vs Orton.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> On Raw or Smackdown.  You have to be able to talk.  WWE loves their skits.  They can only have a couple of silent characters.  You can’t have nothing but silent characters because everyone sucks at promos.
> 
> If you are in developmental for two years.  You should be better.



AoP should be one of those exceptions. A guy doesn't need to talk if he can kick your ass so dominantly.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2018)

I was a nonbeliever but there are some HBK-levels of cucking in this picture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 31, 2018)

If there was ever a report of braun and alexa hooking up I would fap to it.

Just give me the ammo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa Bliss mom looks younger than her.



Did you hear that Sheamus has spinal stenosis?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If there was ever a report of braun and alexa hooking up I would fap to it.
> 
> Just give me the ammo.


Ghost would spring out of his chair if she sat on Braun's face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena vs Orton.


Oh yeah


----------



## melonsoda20 (May 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I was a nonbeliever but there are some HBK-levels of cucking in this picture



What's their tag team name?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> What's their tag team name?


The cucker of worlds.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2018)

It's such a joke that McIntyre is paired with Ziggler to get a boost.  Ziggler is a loser.

I still think about this video package from almost two years ago every time I hear his name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 


Do I dare go to another event in Riverside?


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 1, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...inful-mohammed-bin-salman-yemen-a8379021.html

Holy shit we're getting WWE vs Al-Qaeda feud


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> 
> Do I dare go to another event in Riverside?



You gonna get stabbed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...inful-mohammed-bin-salman-yemen-a8379021.html
> 
> Holy shit we're getting WWE vs Al-Qaeda feud



We've finally reached the ultimate litmus test:

Will the fans cheer for Roman over Al-Qaeda?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We've finally reached the ultimate litmus test:
> 
> Will the fans cheer for Roman over Al-Qaeda?


They'd cheer Reigns in Corpus but that's about it.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They'd cheer Reigns in Corpus but that's about it.



Serious answers only, please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2018)

<3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...inful-mohammed-bin-salman-yemen-a8379021.html
> 
> Holy shit we're getting WWE vs Al-Qaeda feud


“[Foreign] disbelieving wrestlers exposed their privates and on most of them was the sign of the cross, in front of a mixed gathering of young Muslim men and women,” it said.

“The corruptors did not stop at that, for every night musical concerts are being announced, as well as movies and circus shows.”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2018)

Here are lighter notes from this morning’s testimony: They went thru history of Punk’s name. He confirmed “CM” stands for Chick Magnet. Remembers first promo after hitting someone w roll of coins: “All’s I’m saying is, I’ve got a lot of cents.” Amann atty won relevance objection

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Here are lighter notes from this morning’s testimony: They went thru history of Punk’s name. He confirmed “CM” stands for Chick Magnet. Remembers first promo after hitting someone w roll of coins: “All’s I’m saying is, I’ve got a lot of cents.” Amann atty won relevance objection



This isn't nearly as compelling as Hogan saying under oath that the Hulk Hogan character has a 10 inch dick, but he does not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This isn't nearly as compelling as Hogan saying under oath that the Hulk Hogan character has a 10 inch dick, but he does not.


Wtf that really happened?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf that really happened?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This isn't nearly as compelling as Hogan saying under oath that the Hulk Hogan character has a 10 inch dick, but he does not.


Should have hooked him up to that lie detector test again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> “[Foreign] disbelieving wrestlers exposed their privates and on most of them was the sign of the cross, in front of a mixed gathering of young Muslim men and women,” it said.
> 
> “The corruptors did not stop at that, for every night musical concerts are being announced, as well as movies and circus shows.”


dammit you beat me to it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They'd cheer Reigns in Corpus but that's about it.


blah you know one of us in this NF is from there right? 

PlacidSanity doesn't like to be reminded of this comment


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2018)

According to the notes the jury seems to find Punk somewhat humorous but I think that Amann's side have shown that Punk might not have reported the staph bump to him. Idk it's kind of immaterial because they were able to get footage of Kane chokeslamming Punk through a table and Amann's lawyer trying to strike it from the record makes them seem really shifty. The fact that Amann can't really prove any damages is pretty problematic too. 

His case is built on fucking twitter trolls telling him he's a shit doctor. Idk how exactly Punk not telling him about the bump absolves the doctor since Punk is a patient in his care and it seems like Amann is rubber stamping medical records to clear these guys to perform. I'm sure that people pressure Amann into clearing them for their benefit but he's still doing something untoward. 

Not really sure how Punk doesn't countersue for defamation and his legal fees since there's been no damage done to Amann so it's a frivolous suit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2018)

Let both of them serve jail time. Fuck this shit and drama no one gives a shit about


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2018)

Be funny when Punk wins the case and the sentence is a 1v1 match with Vince in a HIAC, revealing one of the longest running and meticulously planned works in WWE history.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Let both of them serve jail time. Fuck this shit and drama no one gives a shit about


Coming from the guy who is a fan of a fake ass relationship drama thats rich

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Be funny when Punk wins the case and the sentence is a 1v1 match with Vince in a HIAC, revealing one of the longest running and meticulously planned works in WWE history.


Then he shakes Vince's hand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then he shakes Vince's hand


JR screaming somewhere, "MY GOD I DON'T BELIEVE IT. PUNK THAT SON OF A BITCH."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Be funny when Punk wins the case and the sentence is a 1v1 match with Vince in a HIAC, revealing one of the longest running and meticulously planned works in WWE history.



That's way too good of an angle, VKM would fuck that up somehow.

I think Hogan coming back the first time and Warrior coming back at all shows that anyone can come back. Bruno's hate for VKM seemed to be one sided as opposed to the constant burials that VKM, Hogan, and Warrior did of each other.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2018)

Court reports say Punk broke down and cried multiple times.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Coming from the guy who is a fan of a fake ass relationship drama thats rich



Don’t put words in my mouth. You’re the one here who’s invested with total divas with your network subscription.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t put words in my mouth. You’re the one here who’s invested with total divas with your network subscription.


Nah just like calling Cena's fake shit when I see it. Just like when he stated that guys need to stop being complacent or complain about booking. Dude's a fucking tool.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 2, 2018)

Them Lana TMZ photos


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2018)

Punk comes home to AJ Lee's crazy forever jailbait looking ass. Fucks he crying over?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2018)

Bump said:


> Them Lana TMZ photos


Wait huh???


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2018)

Part of the Fox proposal for WWE is a studio show.

To me that's a no brainer.  ESPN has a studio show for basically every sport. So if Fox is serious.. why not give WWE a thirty minute show every week?  I know I would watch.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2018)

In before John Litoris appears on Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That's not the Canadian destroyer.
> 
> The Canadian destroyer is a piledriver (which the victim does 90% of the work)



That's exactly what he did to knock that dude out except added punches at the end which would be a good idea for a finish


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 2, 2018)

If WWE booked them right this would be an amazing stable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> In before John Litoris appears on Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2018)

They're at cena's fake wedding or something?


----------



## pat pat (Jun 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> In before John Litoris appears on Smackdown.


 THE PEOPLE!!! 
THE PAPOLE!!!!! 
anyway I see rumors of Rollins losing his intercontinental championship and then going at summer slam against brooch Lesnar and beatig him for the title/


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2018)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.


That breakup has really fucked John up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

Dean looks like a drug dealer now


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean looks like a drug dealer now


b..but he always did...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2018)

Random thoughts from watching this week's NXT

Lars Sullivan shouldn't talk. I don't get this thing where everyone has to be run through their promo paces and be a talker. If not everyone can be the star of the show then not everyone needs to talk. Braun Strowman is like a hairy ass wrestling unicorn and Lars Sullivan is the shit stain that unicorn leaves. 

EC3>Bobby Roode

Pretty much the same dude except EC3 does everything more convincingly. Roode isn't terrible as a heel promo though but then the bell rings and yeah...Sucks that Glorious Domination is getting wasted on Roode. Dude reminds me of Shooter McGavin from Happy Gilmore during his entrance.

I love how they're planting seeds for Gargano/EC3. I'm into that feud.

Fabian Eichner as the new Tye Dillinger in NXT makes sense to me. He's too CAW looking to be a singles but he can go. Dude should be the mocap guy for the 2k debacles, seems like he can pull out every move.

Lacey Evans is pretty awful. Bianca Belair has "it". She makes you take notice of her. Sasha is a lazy comparison for Belair so I'd say she's what they wanted Dana Brooke to be but with working boots.

WWE could have such a hard hitting tag division with crazy good workers. Bludgeon Bros(minus Rowan), AoP, The Bar, War Raiders, even Heavy Machinery. Heavy Machinery can take the Ascension's spot. They're bad but they can be the hoss jobbers.

Ricochet/Dijak was a pretty great TV match. I think Ricochet has a lot of what Balor had going for him when he came to WWE except he's superior because he's the worker you almost wish Balor was. Ricochet front flipping to face Velveteen Dream was cool and different, whatever you think of Ricochet he came off natural on the mic. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE booked them right this would be an amazing stable.



They look like a barbershop quartet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> b..but he always did...


Nah now he's got the style with his new cut


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah now he's got the style with his new cut


oh deano cut his hair finally?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2018)

i dunno i, fucks with lars sullivan and his articulate big man gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> oh deano cut his hair finally?




Yeah 


Renee was with him at the Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2018)

wtf is ricochet made of?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

teddy said:


> wtf is ricochet made of?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

Best match on the next Takeover card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2018)

Friday my birthday and satuday morning omega vs okada.


Lord im a be in this bitch drunk


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2018)

pat pat said:


> THE PEOPLE!!!
> THE PAPOLE!!!!!
> anyway I see rumors of Rollins losing his intercontinental championship and then going at summer slam against brooch Lesnar and beatig him for the title/



I'd be for anyone of the other guys getting a little title run for a bit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2018)

Will omega finally win the title


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're at cena's fake wedding or something?


Morrison and Taya Valkyries wedding.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Will omega finally win the title


He couldn’t even beat Jay White!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He couldn’t even beat Jay White!



That's not even how their booking works. Okada's lost to EVIL 



teddy said:


> wtf is ricochet made of?



The match was awesome too. I feel like Ricochet's inevitable Adam Cole feud is gonna suck though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2018)

Yo AAA the worst promotion I have ever seen. As soon as I saw Jeff Jerret i dipped

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Will omega finally win the title


Nah.  Japanese fans don't like gaijin wrestlers.

Even a guy like Chris Jericho barely gets polite applause.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Japanese fans don't like gaijin wrestlers.
> 
> Even a guy like Chris Jericho barely gets polite applause.


Rukia you need a slap for this comment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

I know what I have seen.  NJPW fans never cheer for the gaijin wrestlers.  Stardom fans never cheer for the gaijin wrestlers.  Not once have I ever seen them throw streamers into the ring for a gaijin wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know what I have seen.  NJPW fans never cheer for the gaijin wrestlers.  Stardom fans never cheer for the gaijin wrestlers.  Not once have I ever seen them throw streamers into the ring for a gaijin wrestler.


Jericho got a pop when he revealed himself as Naitos attacker you jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jericho got a pop when he revealed himself as Naitos attacker you jobber.


Polite applause = a pop?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2018)

Rukia is the AAA of this group.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

Go rewatch some big moments for gaijin wrestlers if you don’t believe me.  I assume some are available on YouTube.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2018)

Do you all respect me?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do you all respect me?


Yup.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do you all respect me?


Why are you channeling Hideo Itami?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do you all respect me?


We respect you more than Japanese fans respect Americans wrestlers.  That’s for damn sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do you all respect me?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We respect you more than my comments .  That’s for damn sure.


Agreed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do you all respect me?


Why do you ask this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Go rewatch some big moments for gaijin wrestlers if you don’t believe me.  I assume some are available on YouTube.



99% of gaijins in puro history were heels, so it's not a surprise that Japanese fans hate them. 

Stardom fans really liked Chelsea Diamond though, because she wasn't afraid to exploit a quasi-lesbian tag team with Kairi.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We respect you more than Japanese fans respect Americans wrestlers.  That’s for damn sure.


too bad Omega, Jericho, and white aren't from America.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 4, 2018)

Why is he such a great wrestler?


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 4, 2018)

Also



Phil looks terrible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 4, 2018)

Is that a legit pic? he looks like one of the crackheads i need to look out for when they're near my store

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 4, 2018)

teddy said:


> Is that a legit pic? he looks like one of the crackheads i need to look out for when they're near my store


@tomdixonstudio

Yup, the striking coach posted it himself on his instagram


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Putting the CM in CM Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Phil looks terrible


Punk is probably going to win the case, but lose the fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Huge day for the people of Houston.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia still on a one man mission to spread brain cancer with alternative facts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

By the looks of it, Punk is sueing the wrong doctors. He looks terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

When Punk loses again, he needs to consider retiring and focus on something else.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk is fighting a dude whose similarly amateur-ish. Mickey Gall was a real ass fighter who beat the fuck out of Mike Jackson like he beat the fuck out of Punk. The reason UFC hardcores are against the fight is because they think both of these guys should be fighting in a lesser promotion not the supposed pinnacle of MMA. 

Even if Punk somehow beats this dude he should go back to wrestling part time. Honestly think his chances of going back to WWE would go up if he wins because then they won't lowball him as badly.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk basically mentioned that he doesn't miss wrestling at all during the trial.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk looks like a cancer victim on their last cycle of chemo. He ain't coming back to wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

I thought Punk's whole gimmick was that he's the last person in the room that looks drug free but he's more clean than anyone?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Phil looks terrible



Holy shit the guy looks out of it.  Did they take him out of some sort of treatment for this photo op or is this an example of an extreme way of meeting the weight limit.  

Fuck sakes this guy harped on JefF Hardy for his extreme ways.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk is ALL IN...

...at looking like he's got an eating disorder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk is ALL IN...
> 
> ...at looking like he's got an eating disorder.



ALL In my ass, he needs to go to a In-N-Out first before anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't think this MMA thing is the low point for Punk. He already reached that when he was competing on The Challenge and getting worked by a grown ass man who calls himself Johnny Bananas.  


If you're losing mic battles to Bananas it doesn't get any worse. Look at how bitchmade this man is in that clip.

If he looks like he did at the last weigh in though then it's the best shape he's ever been in which isn't saying much. He's going down 20-30 pounds for these fights.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk most be a member here and deals with rukia post.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk most be a member here and deals with rukia post.



Punk was legit a poster on another wrestling board I was on. He was exposed by another wrestler on twitter.  Dude was one of the biggest shitposters on that board. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk was legit a poster on another wrestling board I was on. He was exposed by another wrestler on twitter.  Dude was one of the biggest shitposters on that board. lol



Punk paving the way for Coleanglo the same way he did for Danielson


----------



## Bump (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk was legit a poster on another wrestling board I was on. He was exposed by another wrestler on twitter.  Dude was one of the biggest shitposters on that board. lol


Would he over defend himself


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

I have friends going to that UFC event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Punk is fighting a dude whose similarly amateur-ish. Mickey Gall was a real ass fighter who beat the fuck out of Mike Jackson like he beat the fuck out of Punk. The reason UFC hardcores are against the fight is because they think both of these guys should be fighting in a lesser promotion not the supposed pinnacle of MMA.
> 
> Even if Punk somehow beats this dude he should go back to wrestling part time. Honestly think his chances of going back to WWE would go up if he wins because then they won't lowball him as badly.


And if he loses?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

When rhe god jason jordan returning

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> And if he loses?



If he wins he should go back to wrestling and if he loses he should still come back and wrestle. I mean it’s better than working himself into a shoot so MTV can bury him in a fake argument. 

Even if he wants to wait 5 years he should still come back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Would he over defend himself



He would say suspect shit like saying Punk's elbowdrop is perfectly fine and sometimes he'd refer to things in his promos that were said on the board.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk is going to win this case.  But he did kind of get humiliated in the process.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If he wins he should go back to wrestling and if he loses he should still come back and wrestle. I mean it’s better than working himself into a shoot so MTV can bury him in a fake argument.
> 
> Even if he wants to wait 5 years he should still come back.



Punk coming back when SD goes to FOX would be so fucking perfect.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He would say suspect shit like saying Punk's elbowdrop is perfectly fine and sometimes he'd refer to things in his promos that were said on the board.




We think since these guys have money and fame they dont post on forums or any type of message board to defend themsleves. 

Remember when Kevin Durant got caught on twitter having muliple fake accounts?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Looking underweight is the best shape of his life? 

Maybe punk just has ass genetics.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Looking underweight is the best shape of his life?
> 
> Maybe punk just has ass genetics.





UFC Punk is basically WWE's airbrushed Punk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Nah, he's got his ribs showing. WWE Punk had that extra padding of skinny fat to make him less vanilla midget.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, he's got his ribs showing. WWE Punk had that extra padding of skinny fat to make him less vanilla midget.



I'm talking about the airbrushing they would do on his promo material and renders. The best he could get his body to look in WWE is like his base in UFC. I was actually gonna say he's less skinny fat in UFC than in WWE but tried to make it shorter. 

When he weighs in on Friday he'll probably look good for himself.

That thing with the elbow drop is pretty fucking hilarious though. I don't get how he could be that far in denial that it's ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

It eventually reached the point where it was no longer a flying elbow, but a flying drop your arm across the guy's chest like you're tired and dramatically going for a pin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk really isn't that fluid of an athlete but the fact he can't rotate and angle his body properly just doesn't compute to me.

When I see random wrestlers do an elbow drop I'm always thinking, wow that's still better than Punk's. 

Even Show can do an elbow drop from the second rope and CM Punk is out here with 2 five star matches but he can't do it. It's worse than Cena not being able to do an STF for 13 years or Rey's "frog" splash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Punk still top five of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk still top five of all time.


You're wrong but that's okay.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia out here trying to be a "cool" heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Punk still top five of all time.



Maybe top five in ROH of all-time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia is a millionare who should be a billionare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe top five in ROH of all-time.


We dont speak those 3 letters around here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Top 5 ROH of all-time:

1. Samoa Joe
2. Bryan Danielson
3. Nigel McGuinness
4. CM Punk
5. Homicide

Jay Lethal was eliminated from this list for having the stupidest finisher of all-time. Don't @ me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Top 5 ROH of all-time:
> 
> 1. Samoa Joe
> 2. Bryan Danielson
> ...



Summer of Punk is the GOAT ROH angle. That top 4 is pretty right, not sure about Homicide over Aries, Jay Briscoe, or Steen/Generico.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2018)

Balor vs. Owens seems to be the most interesting match from the preview lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Homicide was always in the craziest feuds in the earliest days of ROH. Versus Joe, Corino, Cabana, Danielson... Plus the Homicide vs Corino barbwire match was the sickest shit. And his story arch to the world title was awesome. 

Aries had two title reigns that no one remembers, Briscoe was mainly a tag team guy for a decade and Steen/Generico had their heyday during one of the fed's lamest eras.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Balor vs. Owens seems to be the most interesting match from the preview lol.


That, Rollins and Elias are the only worthwhile parts of RAW atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Didn't know Styles was a video game connoisseur.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Starting Raw off with Elias.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Big Dawg standing tall, ridding coat tails on cheers saving the real face of Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Styles was a video game connoisseur.



The gamer community!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Otunga???  Didn't that fool fuck away his meal ticket that was his ex wife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

AJ has a bunch of classic arcade games in his basement. It's one of the things that I feel comes up on any podcast I listen to him on.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

elias and Jinder.  What a lame tag team.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Otunga???  Didn't that fool fuck away his meal ticket that was his ex wife.


I like him more than Coach.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This is a poisonous way to kick off Raw.  No way the show recovers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

It is my TV or do those cheers for Roman feel pumped in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Otunga???  Didn't that fool fuck away his meal ticket that was his ex wife.


Surprised wwe haven't dropped contact with him after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Hmm, DDT on a chair in front of a ref in a regular match.   Where is the DQ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Tag Team Battle Royal?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Drew/Ziggler would be the obvious choice but then the tag division is a joke so B Squad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Should probably send that Lesnar guy the memo then Kurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Tag Team Battle Royale and AOP is nowhere in site.
This fucking company man...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

WWE writers creatively bankrupt if they are doing this crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Curt Hawkins is going to win.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Yup, person on creative to greenlit this shit should be blacklisted for life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Nooo!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Natalya warming up is a fucking joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

And Ronda sucks!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This is an awful Raw so far.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

The E is for "Entertainment", guys


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is an awful Raw so far.


Are you surprised? Even the usually good Elias and Seth got weighed down by Reigns and Jinder.
And with Braun occupied with fucking Roode and Zayn stuck jobbing to Lashley, KO v. Balor is literally the only thing left on RAW worth watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

You know that Total Bella's promo means shit if you already know the outcome. 

Also Corbin given a shit gimmick now with that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Not gonna lie, Rukia was right that was a poisonous way to start Raw. 

I'm like 4 minutes from hitting the vape and getting blazed for the Giuliani interview on Cuomo. His promos are better than anything I'll probably watch tonight. Especially the whole shooting James Comey promo he's probably going to cut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Corbin is a stupid idiot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know that Total Bella's promo means shit if you already know the outcome.
> 
> Also Corbin given a shit gimmick now with that.



Corbin has to prove he's an entertainer by doing a shitty comedy gimmick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Welp let's bring out the champion first then the challenger.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah. I'm done for tonight. I'll hit up KO v. Balor in the morning. RAW just sucks right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Nia has to be up there with the WOAT monster gimmicks. She's the lightest hitting super heavyweight ever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

What is it with today.  First I go into the Code Geass thread and read what is happening, then I come in here scratching my head on what is going on with that series and now am doing the same thing with what is going on in what I'm watching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The E is for "Entertainment", guys


Seems watching trash harems is better than Raw

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is it with today.  First I go into the Code Geass thread and read what is happening, then I come in here scratching my head on what is going on with that series and now am doing the same thing with what is going on in what I'm watching.


Thats what you get for living in a mark city


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Did commentary just repeat what they say before going to commercial.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Fap to Anjelica handjob pov porn or watch RAW


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Please stop calling Nia the Irresistible Force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

The fuck, keep the camera off Ronda.  Holy shit, you can tell she's reading off something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fap to Anjelica handjob pov porn or watch RAW


Porn at least always entertains compared to garbage Raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fap to Anjelica handjob pov porn or watch RAW


For a second my mind went to Angelica from Rugrats and I was about to ask so many questions.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Trollbias confirmed for furry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Trollbias confirmed for furry.


But Angelica is human?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Stupid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But Angelica is human?



Oh shit I thought that was the dog.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Fire the ones that came up with that ending match skit.  Holy shit that was a fucking waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This is a mess.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Why the fuck are they playing Nattie’s music??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Ronda came off as the heel there with Nia showing concern for Natie and Ronda sound monotone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

There needs to be a Ronda midget and then Nia sits on her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

Lads. It's time.
Which of us is willing to make the trip to Connecticut to kill Vince (and Steph) since it seems old age won't do it anytime soon?
Personally I volunteer Rukia since he got lawyer friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

The fuck, Rene looks like she has a bruise on the side of her cheek.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, Rene looks like she has a bruise on the side of her cheek.


Explain @Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Explain @Dean Ambrose


Caps fans did it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Braun should beat Roode in five minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

No one needs to ask about Renee guys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean trying to steal Stone Cold's wife beater gimmick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean trying to steal Stone Cold's wife beater gimmick



PG Wife beater gimmick mind you .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Roode on Raw because HHH throwing a bone to a friend on being on the main roster in comparison to those anemic showings he was used to back in TNA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Bobby Roode needs to start cheating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Holy shit chants for breaking a gimmick ladder.  Fuck sakes Houston.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Bobby Roode is a geek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Also where the fuck was Corbin.  Isn't his new gimmick suppose to stop this type of shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Finn Balor the Extraordinary Man that does extraordinary things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

sounds like i'm missing a great raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

ya'll watching raw when you should be reading the holy bible of jojos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

The fuck is this.  What is this shit now.   Fucking Degrassi shit now with Nattie, Ronda, and Nia.   As if fucking with Bayley and Sasha wasn't enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Ugh.  This is bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This is some bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

We must save this raw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

I will give you guys something good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Woken Renee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Again despite having appeared on one NXT episode, why hasn't WWE signed her yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

I bet Ronda regrets signing.  She can’t enjoy these awful segments.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ya'll watching raw when you should be reading the holy bible of jojos.


I tried Jojo .....couldn't get into it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

McIntyre looks like a world champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre looks like a world champion.


He looks the same as before. Dont get the hype for him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Drew going after his former 3MB mate.   So Ziggy the weak link in the team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Well.......


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2018)

lol the "B Team" .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

The B Team is the best thing about Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I tried Jojo .....couldn't get into it


You just keep taking Ls when it comes to anime/manga, Deano.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You just keep taking Ls when it comes to anime/manga, Deano.


Probably but I rarely like animes or mangas. Only two Im currently watching and reading is My hero Academia and One Piece


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Why is Lashley in a talking segment every week?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2018)

^Don't have the slightest clue what to do with him lol.

They might need another belt on the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably but I rarely like animes or mangas. Only two Im currently watching and reading is My hero Academia and One Piece


What's so good about MHA? Literally just super heroes shounen high school.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> ^Don't have the slightest clue what to do with him lol.
> 
> They might need another belt on the show.


No, please no more belts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will give you guys something good.


Can't believe Lana got exposed with her weave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

I might need to take a break.  I can’t do a show like this anymore.  If the next hour is as bad as the first two, then i’m going to have to take a bit of a break from Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's so good about MHA? Literally just super heroes shounen high school.


Well its how unlike most shounen the MC isnt stupid and brash unless hes on adrenaline high, also the characters are well built and have their moments, plus All Might and One For All are really great as the top hero and villain. Its kinda like a Marvel type of manga


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This is a burial.  Lashley can’t come back from this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

So WWE consists of writers from Disney and Nickelodeon.   I mean this shit looks like it's aimed a people who's brain functions have stopped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Zayn already won the feud.  The match doesn’t even matter now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well its how unlike most shounen the MC isnt stupid and brash unless hes on adrenaline high, also the characters are well built and have their moments, plus All Might and One For All are really great as the top hero and villain. Its kinda like a Marvel type of manga


I see. Guess its just not for me then since I couldn't stand deku during the entire first season. He got better during season 2 tho and at least he's not another reckless moron like so so so many shounen battle manga/anime protags.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

The fuck is this crap now.  Still with this Roman/Jinder garbage despite going first in the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Also more cheers for Roman.  Holy shit does Texas want the WWE to move there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I see. Guess its just not for me then since I couldn't stand deku during the entire first season. He got better during season 2 tho and at least he's not another reckless moron like so so so many shounen battle manga/anime protags.


Honestly that kinda was how I was when I was younger and bullied so thats why Deku my boy. Just like him , had to build self confidence and now look at him on Season 3 although if you watch last week's ep you will definitely understand why All For One is the GOAT of the series sp far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I see. Guess its just not for me then since I couldn't stand deku during the entire first season. He got better during season 2 tho and at least he's not another reckless moron like so so so many shounen battle manga/anime protags.



Doesn't Deku have a crazy chick coming after him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also more cheers for Roman.  Holy shit does Texas want the WWE to move there.


 

This is why Texas sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doesn't Deku have a crazy chick coming after him.


Toga? 

Yes .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly that kinda was how I was when I was younger and bullied so thats why Deku my boy. Just like him , had to build self confidence and now look at him on Season 3 although if you watch last week's ep you will definitely understand why All For One is the GOAT of the series sp far.


I always had a short temper so I could only tolerate bullying for so long. Its probably why I can't stand a lot of those bullied wimpy characters in anime/manga. They just look pathetic to me and then take me out the series. 

Another thing is the cast of kids in MHA don't really stand out for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

The hell is this Nash syndrome I'm watch happening to the women's division.   Everyone with suspect knees now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I always had a short temper so I could only tolerate bullying for so long. Its probably why I can't stand a lot of those bullied wimpy characters in anime/manga. They just look pathetic to me and then take me out the series.
> 
> Another thing is the cast of kids in MHA don't really stand out for me.


They don't? Thats odd seeing how they have different quirks and personalities

Also I get you on the wimpy MCs as well. The thing is what you might work is some progress from the wimpy ones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is this Nash syndrome I'm watch happening to the women's division.   Everyone with suspect knees now.


WWEWCW now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

I’m turning it off after this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2018)

lol people screaming when Bayley came out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

That's a fucking blatant DQ.  Fucking company doesn't even follow it's set rules.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

This match is way too fucking long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Fuck sakes and now Corbin making sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol people screaming when Bayley came out.



Dammit Houston, dammit Texas, dammit Corpus Christi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Since we're bringing in anime and manga talk here, dammit Code Geass films.  Death a shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They don't? Thats odd seeing how they have different quirks and personalities
> 
> Also I get you on the wimpy MCs as well. The thing is what you might work is some progress from the wimpy ones.


They all have different abilities but no one really stands out as a favorite for me even after 2 seasons in. I guess it would be Deku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They all have different abilities but no one really stands out as a favorite for me even after 2 seasons in. I guess it would be Deku.


I get it. When I tried Jojo I felt the same although watching the anime the designs gave it a bit more variety.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

Dammit Corbin for making sense of the rules.  Dammit Big Show for the many turns.  Dammit WWE for hiring writers from failed sitcoms.  Dammit all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Thank god Stephanie hired Corbin to fix Kurt’s bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Big Show gets the biggest pop of the night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

I told you guys I had the right finish for Backlash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I always had a short temper so I could only tolerate bullying for so long. Its probably why I can't stand a lot of those bullied wimpy characters in anime/manga. They just look pathetic to me and then take me out the series.
> 
> Another thing is the cast of kids in MHA don't really stand out for me.



Bakugou and Kirishima are kind of like that. The thing about the supporting cast is that they actually are pretty well defined personalities that are different from each other. It’s not the same as Part 1 Naruto but it has a similar vibe.

If you keep going with Deku he actually evolves as a protagonist and becomes a madman. Episode 4 of S3 might be my favorite episode of the series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get it. When I tried Jojo I felt the same although watching the anime the designs gave it a bit more variety.


well depends on the jojo you saw. each part has a different cast. Feel like Joesph alone though is more entertaining than the entire MHA cast. /shrug


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> well depends on the jojo you saw. each part has a different cast. Feel like Joesph alone though is more entertaining than the entire MHA cast. /shrug


I mean that could be true although Joseph Joestar reminds me a lot of Fist of the North Star MC


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Kevin Owens is like the only good guy they have on this stupid ass show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean that could be true although Joseph Joestar reminds me a lot of Fist of the North Star MC


Joesph isn't like Kenshiro at all outside of his manga design. Unless you're thinking of the first jojo, Jonathan. Which yeah he's a pretty bland character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Joesph isn't like Kenshiro at all outside of his manga design. Unless you're thinking of the first jojo, Jonathan. Which yeah he's a pretty bland character.


Ok thats who I was thinking


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Shows still gonna be bad when Brock drops the title

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2018)

It's nice WWE is trying to correct some of the mistakes done by the officials and GMs but having it be Corbin to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok thats who I was thinking


Jonathan is easily the most boring jojo, he's a lot like Kenshiro because early JoJo takes a lot from FOTNS. I'm guessing Araki was playing it safe around this time to avoid cancellation. JoJo evolves into its on thing over the next parts. Part 3 is when he introduces the popular concept known as stands and he only becomes better at writing them as the series goes on. Part 5 and 7 have some of the best fights in the series.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jonathan is easily the most boring jojo, he's a lot like Kenshiro because early JoJo takes a lot from FOTNS. I'm guessing Araki was playing it safe around this time to avoid cancellation. JoJo evolves into its on thing over the next parts. Part 3 is when he introduces the popular concept known as stands and he only becomes better at writing them as the series goes on. Part 5 and 7 have some of the best fights in the series.


All right so if anything skip that one?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

Vince need to give me the keys to the creative team while he goes play golf like every other old white racist man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

It feels like forever ago when Balor/KO was selling out Barclays for NXT and getting upstaged by Sasha. 

Now it's a no contest on Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince need to give me the keys to the creative team while he goes play golf like every other old white racist man.


"b-but vince only see green! even tho we're in 2018 and still haven't had a full blooded black wwe champion."


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince need to give me the keys to the creative team while he goes play golf like every other old white racist man.


Golf is awesome.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

Vince is going to take the 2.5 billon in TV money and lose half of it on the XFL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All right so if anything skip that one?


maybe read up a summary of it or something since the events are what trigger everything that comes after it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> maybe read up a summary of it or something since the events are what trigger everything that comes after it.


All right I'll try it out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Vince is going to take the 2.5 billon in TV money and lose half of it on the XFL


Before that happens I bet Steph hires someone to 'fire' Vince from the company


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

What happens if Vince passes away soon, will the E fulfill the plans Vince had?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What happens if Vince passes away soon, will the E fulfill the plans Vince had?


Where Roman and Jinder headline Wrestlemania and anyone who gets pushed from here on looks like either Roman, Jinder or Big Cass?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

Did my part and voted down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What happens if Vince passes away soon, will the E fulfill the plans Vince had?


Roman still in mix but they turn him and work to fix him while Joe and AJ hold it down


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2018)

If Vince gave me the keys after MITB I would do something like this for Extreme Rules.


Raw Tag Title match
Ziggler and McIntire vs Wyatt and Hardy

SD Tag Title Match
Elimination tag match
Harper and Rowan vs Usos vs Anderson and Gallows vs New Day

Submission match
SD Womens title match
Asuka vs Carmella

Finn Balor vs Jason Jordan

Daniel Bryan vs Nakamura

US Title match
Falls Count Anywhere
Jeff Hardy vs Almas
I'd keep Hardy and Almas off MITB. there really no reason for them to be on the card or face each other too soon


Main event
Extreme Rules Match
IC Title match
Seth Rollins vs Roman Reigns- Seth straight up wins clean



WWE title can be off one ppv since Universal can be off 1000.  Make the IC and US Titles the focus of the ppv to give them more importance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2018)

I think if Vince died things would get better with HHH. It wouldn't fix everything because I think HHH would still do stupid Vince type shit like putting a world title on Jinder. At the same time HHH's booking is better because it's more layered.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 4, 2018)

Renee Young looked fire AF today

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think if Vince died things would get better with HHH. It wouldn't fix everything because I think HHH would still do stupid Vince type shit like putting a world title on Jinder. At the same time HHH's booking is better because it's more layered.


A-Are we at the stage where we are hopeful for someone's death?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2018)

Owens needs mitb more than anyone else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

Give it to finn or miz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

Vince should book forever. He's a billionaire who should be a trillionaire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

2025. Futurama heàd vince booking roman to go over saudi seth rollins at mania


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Houston, dammit Texas, dammit Corpus Christi.



Yeah also cheered Roman for a bit too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think if Vince died things would get better with HHH. It wouldn't fix everything because I think HHH would still do stupid Vince type shit like putting a world title on Jinder. At the same time HHH's booking is better because it's more layered.



Putting the title on Jinder was one of the best things that happened in WWE in like 20yrs


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Owens needs mitb more than anyone else.



Finn didn’t even need the demon to beat Fat  Owens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think if Vince died things would get better with HHH. It wouldn't fix everything because I think HHH would still do stupid Vince type shit like putting a world title on Jinder. At the same time HHH's booking is better because it's more layered.



Yeah I think Triple H's Achilles heel would be bringing in friends to help him manage the creative side of things. I don't want Michaels anywhere near making booking decisions after hearing about his past.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

The one fucking thing you couldn't Fuck up tonight and Vinnie Mac and co. still fuck up Owens vs. Balor


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Baron Fucking Corbin was one of the best, if not the best part of RAW. That tells you all you need to know. An absolute shitshow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

How cringy was Lashley and Zayn's skit this week?


----------



## teddy (Jun 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think Triple H's Achilles heel would be bringing in friends to help him manage the creative side of things. I don't want Michaels anywhere near making booking decisions after hearing about his past.


He recently produced some pretty good matches lately like the ladder match at takeover new orleans so I don't think it'd be too bad to consult him for putting some matches together


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think Triple H's Achilles heel would be bringing in friends to help him manage the creative side of things. I don't want Michaels anywhere near making booking decisions after hearing about his past.


What booking decisions? 

HBK produced that Ladder match at takeover. Let him and HHH take over.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Baron Fucking Corbin was one of the best, if not the best part of RAW. That tells you all you need to know. An absolute shitshow.


 thanks for the advice, I won't finish the show. 
seeing awe trying to use Seth's pop to save roman is pathetic tho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The one fucking thing you couldn't Fuck up tonight and Vinnie Mac and co. still fuck up Owens vs. Balor


When your show is going this poorly.. you have to call an audible.  You can’t end things with a DQ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

I read the thread, apparently roman was getting some cheers last night????

Doubt vince thinks the show is doing poorly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Andrew Luck's dad is the Commissioner and CEO of the XFL 

He says they're going to be doing games in 2020. 

TV deal money, which is like 400 million a year, is going to go to dudes from colleges like Bucknell and Appalachian St. who were walk on punters to their D-II schools or converted water polo athletes. Blue blood football gonna take all the profit this company makes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Andrew Luck's dad is the Commissioner and CEO of the XFL
> 
> He says they're going to be doing games in 2020.
> 
> TV deal money, which is like 400 million a year, is going to go to dudes from colleges like Bucknell and Appalachian St. who were walk on punters to their D-II schools or converted water polo athletes. Blue blood football gonna take all the profit this company makes.



Don't forget that Vince owns EVERY team in the XFL. He doesn't have to share his money with anyone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Fucking Degrassi shit.   I swear did WWE get writers from that show to come up with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

If they keep up with the Degrassi storylines, I hope this means Bayley gets impregnated by the new kid in the class and is written out of the show for three seasons.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

Is Chad Gable going to be the father?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

Does that mean Jason Jordan plays Drake in a wheelchair?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Closing arguments in the chick magnet punk case.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Andrew Luck's dad is the Commissioner and CEO of the XFL
> 
> He says they're going to be doing games in 2020.
> 
> TV deal money, which is like 400 million a year, is going to go to dudes from colleges like Bucknell and Appalachian St. who were walk on punters to their D-II schools or converted water polo athletes. Blue blood football gonna take all the profit this company makes.


In b4 Luck is first pick overall


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

CM Punk won.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> CM Punk won.


Phew.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Don't forget that Vince owns EVERY team in the XFL. He doesn't have to share his money with anyone.



Damn man you're right he's using that sorry ass MLS model. We're going to know something is up when any of the family starts moving A&B stock in a sell off to cover the losses .



Dean Ambrose said:


> In b4 Luck is first pick overall



I'd watch the hell out of Andrew Luck in the XFL


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> CM Punk won.



Never felt like he had a chance to lose this one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Damn man you're right he's using that sorry ass MLS model. We're going to know something is up when any of the family starts moving A&B stock in a sell off to cover the losses .
> 
> 
> 
> I'd watch the hell out of Andrew Luck in the XFL


Probably be the best talent XFLs ever had


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Phew.


Chick magnet. >>>




SoulTaker said:


> Never felt like he had a chance to lose this one


What about tomorrow?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably be the best talent XFLs ever had



Those records Tommy Maddox put up in XFL 1.0 would be in real danger. A move to the XFL would probably help Luck's accuracy numbers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

Luck may actually survive long enough to finish out a season for once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chick magnet. >>>
> 
> What about tomorrow?



You mean Saturday for the UFC fight? 

Idk man. Punk shouldn't be in the UFC but neither should the dude he's fighting, they're basically putting a warm body in there with him and hoping he wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> CM Punk won.



Dr Amman made Punk cry in public, so who really won?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Andrew Luck is a huge NFL bust so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dr Amman made Punk cry in public, so who really won?


No one is a winner here.

But the court ruled in favor of Punk.  And he gets to move on with his life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dr Amman made Punk cry in public, so who really won?


Depends, did Punk win a lot of money?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Depends, did Punk win a lot of money?


He didn't win any.  He's out his legal fees.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

How old ls everyone here


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Baron Fucking Corbin was one of the best, if not the best part of RAW. That tells you all you need to know. An absolute shitshow.


And the B Team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, SD is in Corpus.   Didn't know.  Well will tonight's show erase the bad taste left from yesterday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2018)

Carmella bout to make horse sounds on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, SD is in Corpus.   Didn't know.  Well will tonight's show erase the bad taste left from yesterday.


Brave to send Carmella out to start the show in this city.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

"What" chants. Dammit Corpus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Also segment not catching my attention.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Carmella deserves credit.  She is actually a decent talker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Sonya Deville is all kinds of awful. Maybe she should have taken more than one MMA class before making it a gimmick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't say this lightly. Carmella's hair extensions are a problem.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Mandy Rose throwing better forearms than Sonya Deville and her krav maga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Three women’s matches in Corpus Christi?  Interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmm, so Asuka takes the win in that two on one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Mella so skinny her clothes don't even fucking fit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmm, a New Day/Miz segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

New Day is acting heelish.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Miz needs to go back to the other headband


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz needs to go back to the other headband


Shredder Miz>>>


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

A contract signing with Paige presiding.  That’s interesting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm just about ready for Nakamura/AJ to end

WWE got world tag league/NJ Cup Nakamura instead of G1 Nakamura


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A contract signing with Paige presiding.  That’s interesting.


A GM actually not being bullied by their top talent and presiding over these things. Kurt Angle is shook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmm, Borderland Brothers out tonight.  Really can not take them seriously when they carry those foam hammers to the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

I'd watch Harper and Anderson work a dead weight on a pole match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes let's give Mandy and Sonya more TV time than Anderson and Harper 

Anderson got a jobber entrance too


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes let's give Mandy and Sonya more TV time than Anderson and Harper
> 
> Anderson got a jobber entrance too


Prepare for Mandy to be one of the top girls on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Welp crowd is out of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp crowd is out of it.


Corpse Christi.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm just about ready for *Nakamura/AJ *to end
> 
> WWE got world tag league/NJ Cup Nakamura instead of G1 Nakamura



Yeah talk about gassing the F out of this. Maybe once MiTB is over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Naomi, Jimmy please don't do that.  You only give this crowd wrong ideas and this city is really trying to curb teen pregnancy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah talk about gassing the F out of this. Maybe once MiTB is over.


Hopefully. I like Heel Naka but Joe should be beating AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Naomi, Jimmy please don't do that.  You only give this crowd wrong ideas and this city is really trying to curb teen pregnancy.


My dad deadass bought a place in Katy just so my mom and little sister didn't have to live in Corpus while he worked there because the teen pregnancy thing is that bad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

It's a mix tag team with rules. Why the fuck are they doing that spot with both women going for their corners when the men have to go out either way on who is tagged first.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

RIP Rusev Day chant.    Dammit Corpus.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Is Aiden English okay?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah talk about gassing the F out of this. Maybe once MiTB is over.



One of the biggest duds ever tbh



Rukia said:


> Prepare for Mandy to be one of the top girls on Smackdown.



She should be but she shouldn't be getting more time to wrestle than Harper or Anderson.



Lord Trollbias said:


> My dad deadass bought a place in Katy just so my mom and little sister didn't have to live in Corpus while he worked there because the teen pregnancy thing is that bad



If I had a teenage daughter and the finances I'd definitely do what your dad did.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

It’s a good thing English caught Naomi.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Interesting presentation for this contract signing.  I didn’t expect this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

The AJ/Naka signing is a backstage segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Paige ain't got time for any in ring drama


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like whatever plastic surgery or makeup thing Paige had going on is over. She doesn't look like she just did the freshman 15 anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Paige ain't got time for any in ring drama



Whose got time for that when you have Maddox waiting to skeet on your world title?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

This is a big match for Becky.  If it’s only okay.  It looks worse on her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

What is this shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Becky win pls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, Becky won.  Good for her due to how creative's been treating her character.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Good match and BECKY WIN YASSSS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Again at the PPV they remind Joe and Bobby that you are suppose to remove the briefcase and not place it back.  Bad habits from TNA might show up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

How does Joe make climbing the ladder look cool?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

So what's Darling in the Cass doing out tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2018)

Damn this is a long short story Big Cass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Big Cass is killing it with this promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Sin Cara promo?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Honestly Cass may be assin the ring but he can cut a decent promo. Banter aside I don't think he's terrible. Mid card. Nothing more nothing less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

New Day, please don't feed the creatures.  Corpus is trying to fight obesity and your are not helping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Zelina looked hot tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

When I create my character in 2K19, I'm coming out to this music:


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> New Day, please don't feed the creatures.  Corpus is trying to fight obesity and your are not helping.


Placid is the hero Corpus deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Joe isn't a pussy.  He doesn't wait for his partners.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmm, Miz eating another pin for tonight.   Also nice showing from Big E.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Miz been eating pins (in tag matches not 1v1s so he's still somewhat protected) as of late. I defo think he wins MITB.
IMO AJ beats Naka, Joe beats AJ, Bryan beats Joe and Miz cashes in on Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

BUT WEREN'T YOU JUST DOING AN INJURY ANGLE WITH NATAKYA AND WHETHER SHE'D BE FIT FOR MITB? WHY IS SHE COMPETING NEXT WEEK THEN? WTF IS CONTINUITY!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BUT WEREN'T YOU JUST DOING AN INJURY ANGLE WITH NATAKYA AND WHETHER SHE'D BE FIT FOR MITB? WHY IS SHE COMPETING NEXT WEEK THEN? WTF IS CONTINUITY!?


They had X’s through Alexa and Nattie when they announced the match.  Alexa in particular looked like she was in a lot of pain.

So we are supposed to wonder about their availability.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 5, 2018)

Lio Rush going to 205 Live. A smart choice. His style fits the Cruiserweight Division better.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Neville would be the US champion if I were booking the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How old ls everyone here


29 my dude. and you?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

How was smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How was smackdown?


Pretty decent.

Much better than Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pretty decent.
> 
> Much better than Raw.


Man I would hope so. RAW is like of the tier of those naruto filler arcs right now while Smackdown is One Piece in its prime.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2018)

Even though it was just a backstage segment against a jobber.  I liked what I saw from Almas guys.

He needs to demolish Sin Cara next week.  And then immediately start tormenting Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2018)

Big E has me dying at 1:20 LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

Fuck Bobby Lashley.  I can’t believe he lied about being in the army.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

Using strange camera angles so we don't notice Cass is actually as tall as Drew McIntyre.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 29 my dude. and you?


Turning 24 friday


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Turning 24 friday


What you gonna do for your b-day?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What you gonna do for your b-day?


Might go to the bar or just stay home and drink to wait on the new japan event.

It seems like everyone i know is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

I almost got into a hardcore match with my older brother guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I almost got into a hardcore match with my older brother guys.


What happened?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I almost got into a hardcore match with my older brother guys.



Aim for the chin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Might go to the bar or just stay home and drink to wait on the new japan event.
> 
> It seems like everyone i know is going out of town this weekend.


Maybe have a late birthday event where you watch Punk get his ass beat again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What happened?


Dude kept calling me stupid just doing this same stuff for 15 years now and I almost lost it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Aim for the chin


Probably would. That or break his arm.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably would. That or break his arm.


 


Vandaminate your shitty ass brother, especially if he's older

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Vandaminate your shitty ass brother, especially if he's older


Not athletic enough....stronger though .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not athletic enough....stronger though .



Sounds like you're closer to Sandman than Dean Amrbose. 

I think you can get away with tossing the chair at his face and then blasting him with a punch or push kick. We won't hold it against you that you aren't RVD, but you will have to pay a fine if you give him some color.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude kept calling me stupid just doing this same stuff for 15 years now and I almost lost it.



Dean fucked up his own face turn. Crowd was going to pop huge when he finally stood up for himself and then he decided to stay a lackey in this heatless family stable. 

This was a Bayley killing her own push moment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean fucked up his own face turn. Crowd was going to pop huge when he finally stood up for himself and then he decided to stay a lackey in this heatless family stable.
> 
> This was a Bayley killing her own push moment.


Actually turned heel when I promised to beat him within an inch of his life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sounds like you're closer to Sandman than Dean Amrbose.
> 
> I think you can get away with tossing the chair at his face and then blasting him with a punch or push kick. We won't hold it against you that you aren't RVD, but you will have to pay a fine if you give him some color.


At that point no fee is too big. I was Kratos levels of pissed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Actually turned heel when I promised to beat him within an inch of his life.



Dean can't even tell how be a Stone Cold-type face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean can't even tell how be a Stone Cold-type face.


Pretty much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Back in 93 Prichard and Patterson had kept lobbying VKM to do a feud with Owen and Bret, everyone thought those matches would be money and would help Owen breakthrough. For like a year VKM wouldn't do the feud because it was his belief that, "brothers don't fight".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> it was his belief that, "brothers don't fight".



No wonder he never had any black world champions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

I listened to the Rockers episode of Something to Wrestle With and I was really surprised to find out that HBK and Janetty were getting 180k each in the early 90s. That's something like 300k+ in terms of today's money.

Put another way the Usos are probably making anywhere from 300-500k each a year. These guys make more money than we think. 

This also goes into VKM hating tag teams because he doesn't like paying 2 guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Back in 93 Prichard and Patterson had kept lobbying VKM to do a feud with Owen and Bret, everyone thought those matches would be money and would help Owen breakthrough. For like a year VKM wouldn't do the feud because it was his belief that, "brothers don't fight".


Vince gullible as fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

Ambrose the poster turned on his brother before ambrose the wrestler did to seth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince gullible as fuck



Honestly all of Prichard's VKM stories and impersonations are pretty great

I'm listening to the RVD episode right now and Conrad keeps on pointing out that HHH was holding down RVD and putting it in VKM's head that RVD isn't over. Meanwhile VKM wanted to do a love triangle with RVD, Stephanie, and Jericho where Stephanie would be moist for RVD but he would no sell it.  Kind of have to think that VKM wouldn't do that story unless RVD was over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly all of Prichard's VKM stories and impersonations are pretty great
> 
> I'm listening to the RVD episode right now and Conrad keeps on pointing out that HHH was holding down RVD and putting it in VKM's head that RVD isn't over. Meanwhile VKM wanted to do a love triangle with RVD, Stephanie, and Jericho where Stephanie would be moist for RVD but he would no sell it.  Kind of have to think that VKM wouldn't do that story unless RVD was over.


 Damn man whats with Vince whoring his daughter ?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

HHH is still the most insecure politician in the fed. Just look at how well he "put over" Roman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn man whats with Vince whoring his daughter ?



Remember that angle with Zack Gowan where Stephanie literally said Vince pimped her out to his friends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember that angle with Zack Gowan where Stephanie literally said Vince pimped her out to his friends?


Its just amazing a man like this who has done so much crazy shit hasn't gotten called out by anyone. From saying the n word to whoring the divas to i*c*st


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Back in 93 Prichard and Patterson had kept lobbying VKM to do a feud with Owen and Bret, everyone thought those matches would be money and would help Owen breakthrough. For like a year VKM wouldn't do the feud because it was his belief that, "brothers don't fight".


Vince never seen brothers go at it? !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ambrose the poster turned on his brother before ambrose the wrestler did to seth.


Years in the making. Sometimes you gotta stop being face


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince never seen brothers go at it? !


He Probably was an only child.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember that angle with Zack Gowan where Stephanie literally said Vince pimped her out to his friends?


NANI?!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He Probably was an only child.



He was a trailer park kid abandoned by Vince Snr.  Snr did take Vince's older brother with him though and the sons didn't meet until Vince was like 12 maybe 13.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH is still the most insecure politician in the fed. Just look at how well he "put over" Roman.



It’s funny though because his politicking now is actually cheered on because people think high work rate guys will get spots but HHH has a hard on for CAW looking motherfuckers with Orton type work. 

He's still starving for cheers and praise though. I mean why else is a 20+ year vet pulling out dragon suplexes for the first time in his career in the Wrestlemania opening?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It’s funny though because his politicking now is actually cheered on because people think high work rate guys will get spots but HHH has a hard on for CAW looking motherfuckers with Orton type work.
> 
> He's still starving for cheers and praise though. I mean why else is a 20+ year vet pulling out dragon suplexes for the first time in his career in the Wrestlemania opening?



He milks the work he does for NXT at every opportunity. It's pretty shameless. It's like "HEY, IT'S ME THE GUY THAT LETS YOUR VANILLA MIDGETS HAVE JOBS. LOVE ME! WATCH ME GIVE FLOWERS TO THE WOMEN IN THE MOST BLATANT KAYFABE DESTROYING ACT POSSIBLE! NOW IGNORE THE FACT I'M STILL BOOKING MYSELF AS THE ULTIMATE BADASS IN THE WWE EVEN THOUGH I'M 50!!!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

I have seen enough.  They should call up EC3.  Raw could really use him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm surprised they still call him EC3. Like, they don't realize it's a reference to Dixie Carter?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Explains the recent booking of Lashley.


I would just have Sami beat him clean at this point.

He can go away.  Get repackaged.  And debut on Smackdown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He milks the work he does for NXT at every opportunity. It's pretty shameless. It's like "HEY, IT'S ME THE GUY THAT LETS YOUR VANILLA MIDGETS HAVE JOBS. LOVE ME! WATCH ME GIVE FLOWERS TO THE WOMEN IN THE MOST BLATANT KAYFABE DESTROYING ACT POSSIBLE! NOW IGNORE THE FACT I'M STILL BOOKING MYSELF AS THE ULTIMATE BADASS IN THE WWE EVEN THOUGH I'M 50!!!"



Remember when Roman "snapped" and beat the shit out of HHH at TLC with multiple chair shots and table spots then HHH appeared at Takeover London 100% fine. Then it was this huge swerve for him to show up at the Royal Rumble a month later still 100% fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm surprised they still call him EC3. Like, they don't realize it's a reference to Dixie Carter?



I constantly wonder that. It's like wtf do they think it stands for or the fact the 3 is supposed to signify he's the third of his name.



[S-A-F] said:


> Explains the recent booking of Lashley.



Can't wait for Lashley to get the Ahmad Johnson IC title run


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Remember when Roman "snapped" and beat the shit out of HHH at TLC with multiple chair shots and table spots then HHH appeared at Takeover London 100% fine. Then it was this huge swerve for him to show up at the Royal Rumble a month later still 100% fine.


Wasn't fine when he beat Ambrose twice


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Remember when Roman "snapped" and beat the shit out of HHH at TLC with multiple chair shots and table spots then HHH appeared at Takeover London 100% fine. Then it was this huge swerve for him to show up at the Royal Rumble a month later still 100% fine.


Stuff like that always takes me out of the show. And I already didn't give a shit about the Roman/Triple H feud.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't fine when he beat Ambrose twice



But he let him win at the house shows


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would just have Sami beat him clean at this point.
> 
> He can go away.  Get repackaged.  And debut on Smackdown.


Repackage him as a ninja turtle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> But he let him win at the house shows


House show wins mean nothing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Stuff like that always takes me out of stuff. And I already didn't give a shit about the Roman/Triple H feud.



It's pretty hilarious how in the moment it was such a big deal that the WWE title was on the line at the Rumble and I think Haitch even got cheered when he came out at 30. Fast forward to now and I think more of us remember that Rumble because of AJ Styles coming out and being like "this is where I should have always been".



Dean Ambrose said:


> House show wins mean nothing



I mean if you can't grasp the meaning of the story I may have to go back to the grave and not be able to be here right now 

I hope you remember what I'm referencing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's pretty hilarious how in the moment it was such a big deal that the WWE title was on the line at the Rumble and I think Haitch even got cheered when he came out at 30. Fast forward to now and I think more of us remember that Rumble because of AJ Styles coming out and being like "this is where I should have always been".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Please no


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm surprised they still call him EC3. Like, they don't realize it's a reference to Dixie Carter?



Well Impact/TNA did allow him to keep that name for some reason.  And it's not like Impact is a credible threat anymore that the WWE would treat using that company name as taboo.   Plus I think WWE and Anthem have some sort of deal going if they are allowing footage of the Broken Universe to be used in the upcoming Hardyz DVD.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

I hear Jericho is going to be doing some work with TNA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hear Jericho is going to be doing some work with TNA.



Thought he already did a gig with Fozzy for them a while back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thought he already did a gig with Fozzy for them a while back.



Apparently TNA is going to participate in the Jericho cruise and now Sami Callihan wants to build a pirate ship to invade it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

God damn it stephen kings it a long ass book. Im 700 pages in and i still got half the book to read.


As a writer king taught details important tho so lemme practice real quickm....

Sweat across his forehead, a twitch in his lip, a type of must in the air - some strong odor, the door locked, blue headphones plugged in his ears connected to the laptop with the volume on 10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

Jericho is a traitor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn it stephen kings it a long ass book. Im 700 pages in and i still got half the book to read.
> 
> 
> As a writer king taught details important tho so lemme practice real quickm....
> ...



He's tends to be stickler to details.   Just how far are you in the story then.  At the end of the kids arc before they become adults.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's tends to be stickler to details.   Just how far are you in the story then.  At the end of the kids arc before they become adults.


They reunited as adults and are having drinking. As children they just had their rock fight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn it stephen kings it a long ass book. Im 700 pages in and i still got half the book to read.
> 
> 
> As a writer king taught details important tho so lemme practice real quickm....
> ...



Not bad but there's a William Shatner type of thing you're unintentionally getting by doing so few words between pauses

I'm planning to read the Shining at some point. I'd try to read IT but clowns don't scare me, not like 12 year olds having an orgy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not bad but there's a William Shatner type of thing you're unintentionally getting by doing so few words between pauses
> 
> I'm planning to read the Shining at some point. I'd try to read IT but clowns don't scare me, not like *12 year olds having an orgy*



Yeah part of the book left out in media transition of both TV film and current movie.   That and the part of the bullies "bonding" as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah part of the book left out in media transition of both TV film and current movie.   That and the part of the bullies "bonding" as well.



I only heard about that scene after watching the movie and tbh I was fascinated by how he got away with that even for back then. Like conceptually I get what he was going for in terms of it unifying the group and helping them get their wits about them but practically it's like that makes no fucking sense. There's all this stuff with female agency and unhealthy sexualization that just makes the whole thing eyebrow raising. 

Like bro why are we distracting from the ancient primordial entity intent on eating fucking children by having the children fuck each other in the sewers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not bad but there's a William Shatner type of thing you're unintentionally getting by doing so few words between pauses
> 
> I'm planning to read the Shining at some point. I'd try to read IT but clowns don't scare me, not like 12 year olds having an orgy



Is that william shatner a bad thing? The plan is to write at least 2 hours a day the rest of my life. I really want to make it big in writing. So im just on a read and write write and read auto pilot.


And i havent gotten to the orgy part yet. I wonder how it even comes up. The book is really really good. I am trying to beat my due date of returning it to the library. I have five days left.

I remember reading one of the former US presidents would read a book a day. I wonder how is that even possible


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I only heard about that scene after watching the movie and tbh I was fascinated by how he got away with that even for back then. Like conceptually I get what he was going for in terms of it unifying the group and helping them get their wits about them but practically it's like that makes no fucking sense. There's all this stuff with female agency and unhealthy sexualization that just makes the whole thing eyebrow raising.
> 
> Like bro why are we distracting from the ancient primordial entity intent on eating fucking children by having the children fuck each other in the sewers.



Honestly wouldn't know King's mindset during that time.  Wasn't he doing a lot of blow during the 80's when he wrote the  book. 

Also read a bit of literature during my time.  Try reading the Tolken stories and Moby Dick one after another.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone else in their 20s realize a lot of people they know die a lot?

I dont know if its normal or not but i know someone in my hometow, who i went tk school with, that dies every week. I dont know if thats part of growing up or this some IT type of shit in my town.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly wouldn't know King's mindset during that time.  Wasn't he doing a lot of blow during the 80's when he wrote the  book.
> 
> Also read a bit of literature during my time.  Try reading the Tolken stories and Moby Dick one after another.


King is the fucking goat.

Its crazy so many books he wrote are movies. Craziest thing of all, a lot of them aren't even horror.

Blew my mind to find out he wrote shit like stand by me, green mile, that movie with morgan freeman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Anyone else in their 20s realize a lot of people they know die a lot?
> 
> I dont know if its normal or not but i know someone in my hometow, who i went tk school with, that dies every week. I dont know if thats part of growing up or this some IT type of shit in my town.



In my late 30's.  Not surprising.  Knew people back in elementary to high school that are no longer around but then again it's either the life they led or just a bad day.  I've know two people that I went to high school that died a year out of graduation due to freak accidents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In my late 30's.  Not surprising.  Knew people back in elementary to high school that are no longer around but then again it's either the life they led or just a bad day.  I've know two people that I went to high school that died a year out of graduation due to freak accidents.


Damn I guess its just part of life then.

Some girl I know just died out of nowhere due to some heart/virus infection
a girl last week died out of town in a car accident
one of my former class mates died out of nowhere. I heard he died from a health issue.
my friends friend died in a car accident after leaving work
another former classmate of mine was about to graduate from a top notch college but had a seizure at work

and then there a bunch of deaths from guns/violence i cant remember.

we all are between 21-23 and these deaths have all had quick to a town where everyone knows each other.
So I thought this was some IT type of shit going on lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2018)

WWE is trying pretty hard for an Emmy nomination this year.  They put on a full court press.  And of course I saw this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

@WhatADrag 


Hana is joining LIJ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Seem like everyone leaving Stardom.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seem like everyone leaving Stardom.


They still have Mayu and Oedo Tai.  And Toni is back now.

So short term they should be fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Starlight Kid gonna carry the fed.


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly wouldn't know King's mindset during that time.  Wasn't he doing a lot of blow during the 80's when he wrote the  book.
> 
> Also read a bit of literature during my time.  Try reading the Tolken stories and Moby Dick one after another.


Oh yeah. alot of king's best shit happened while he was fiending. he's so explicit with that scene too like having bev thinking about how big ben is and shit 


also dudes like patrick hocksetter are far more deranged than they were depicted in the film. like he's so fucked up compared to his film counterpart they might as well be different people


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Anyone else in their 20s realize a lot of people they know die a lot?
> 
> I dont know if its normal or not but i know someone in my hometow, who i went tk school with, that dies every week. I dont know if thats part of growing up or this some IT type of shit in my town.


Yeah I know a couple of friends who've died either by their own stupidity, someone else's or disease. And I'm only 21. It's kinda depressing in a way actually.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> Oh yeah. alot of king's best shit happened while he was fiending. he's so explicit with that scene too like having bev thinking about how big ben is and shit
> 
> 
> also dudes like patrick hocksetter are far more deranged than they were depicted in the film. like he's so fucked up compared to his film counterpart they might as well be different people


IT was doing the world a service getting rid of Hocksetter.

His character a 180 in the film. He's fat in the book plus he does wild shit like trying to give Henry Bowers a blow job.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is that william shatner a bad thing? The plan is to write at least 2 hours a day the rest of my life. I really want to make it big in writing. So im just on a read and write write and read auto pilot.
> 
> And i havent gotten to the orgy part yet. I wonder how it even comes up. The book is really really good. I am trying to beat my due date of returning it to the library. I have five days left.
> 
> I remember reading one of the former US presidents would read a book a day. I wonder how is that even possible



It's good in an ironic way? Idk it's not something I particularly like but idk if everyone is going to read it like William Shatner delivering dialogue. Here's an example of it.




PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly wouldn't know King's mindset during that time. Wasn't he doing a lot of blow during the 80's when he wrote the book.
> 
> Also read a bit of literature during my time. Try reading the Tolken stories and Moby Dick one after another.



I think I heard that from a buddy of mine whose also a writer. I still didn't get it because coke doesn't really do all the psychedelic type shit that gets someone from kids taking on extraterrestrial negativity demons to having an orgy.

That sounds as brutal as watching all 3 LotR movies back to back to back.  



teddy said:


> Oh yeah. alot of king's best shit happened while he was fiending. he's so explicit with that scene too like having bev thinking about how big ben is and shit
> 
> also dudes like patrick hocksetter are far more deranged than they were depicted in the film. like he's so fucked up compared to his film counterpart they might as well be different people



It's really kind of deranged how he sets that scene, I've read the excerpts and it's like the dude just decides to give Bev the sex drive of a nympho out of nowhere.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

That's actually a pretty awesome send off gimmick. That's like Dragon Gate graduation tier actually.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn I guess its just part of life then.
> 
> Some girl I know just died out of nowhere due to some heart/virus infection
> a girl last week died out of town in a car accident
> ...


Sounds like someone in your town has a death note, bro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

It's hard out here for a CM Punk fan. If he loses he really has to stop this shit, like bro how the fuck are you going to say you don't want to do a public workout everyone else is doing because you have anxiety? Somethings up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Never read or watched IT but knew about it for decades before the movie. All I know is that orgy reads like the usual doujin.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's hard out here for a CM Punk fan. If he loses he really has to stop this shit, like bro how the fuck are you going to say you don't want to do a public workout everyone else is doing because you have anxiety? Somethings up.


I can relate to Punk here since I have fucked up anxiety to the point where I don't even go to the gym and try to avoid crowded areas as much as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Although Punk working everyone and not having anxiety is very possible just to avoid showing that his work out routine is on some other shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

I think most people have anxiety and a lot of people deal with it differently so I see where you're coming from. It's just that he's performed in front of 10s of thousands of people, a lot of who paid to see him specifically, and he doesn't give a shit about his elbow drape or throwing lopslided moonsaults but the public workout?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Punk is ashamed of his disgraceful body.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think most people have anxiety and a lot of people deal with it differently so I see where you're coming from. It's just that he's performed in front of 10s of thousands of people, a lot of who paid to see him specifically, and he doesn't give a shit about his elbow drape or throwing lopslided moonsaults but the public workout?



it's easy to not have anxiety of people watching you when ur top tier or thought of as one of the best at that specific thing (wrestling)

it's way easier to have anxiety of people watching you when many think you are undeserving and you are most likely really awful at it (mma)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Punk has now been training exclusively in MMA for four years. If he doesn't have any talent for it now, he never will.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Im a come in the last minute to put my penis in her

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Drag confirmed for rapist.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuya (Jun 7, 2018)

i feel like half of us in this thread could beat the fuck out of CM Punk in a fight

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i feel like half of us in this thread could beat the fuck out of CM Punk in a fight





Sounds like the reason VKM wouldn't let him main event Mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

mfw people still think Kevin Nash got out-promo'd by CM Punk


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think most people have anxiety and a lot of people deal with it differently so I see where you're coming from. It's just that he's performed in front of 10s of thousands of people, a lot of who paid to see him specifically, and he doesn't give a shit about his elbow drape or throwing lopslided moonsaults but the public workout?


Well I'm not denying that he could be bullshitting. I would never be able to wrestle with the anxiety I've got.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sounds like the reason VKM wouldn't let him main event Mania


But listening to Prichard's podcast that's what they love to have in a heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw people still think Kevin Nash got out-promo'd by CM Punk



You gonna work yourself into a shoot?



[S-A-F] said:


> But listening to Prichard's podcast that's what they love to have in a heel.



Peak VKM logic though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Punk gonna get his ass whipped and then move on to comics cause knows Vince and co will never want him back and his ego cant take that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Everyone remembers Nash calling Punk a vanilla midget and telling him to hit the weights. No one remembers wtf Punk said. 

That's how you know Nash won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone remembers Nash calling Punk a vanilla midget and telling him to hit the weights. No one remembers wtf Punk said.
> 
> That's how you know Nash won.


I remember Punk thinking he was dead. Which to be frank , so did I


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah wtf everyone remembers Punk thinking Nash died 

WWE would take Punk back as a part timer. They’d rather own these guys than hold grudges.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

It was Punk's sister that thought Nash was dead.

Punk's sister is over, not Punk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Reminder: Nash and HHH won their feuds with Punk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Launch from dragonball so fine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

I dont remember all these songs during the dub.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Tien didn't even fuck her. Like, Toriyama wtf are you doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

I would fucking love that storyline.  Sami brings out the real Bobby Lashley and he accuses this wrestler of stealing his military accolades.

Or Sami could bring out his former commander to tell us that Lashley was a subpar soldier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tien didn't even fuck her. Like, Toriyama wtf are you doing.


Damn that might make him ranked lower than yamcha. At least he got bitches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Not watching wwe programs>>


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Is Lio Rush's gimmick that he's a PG drug dealer?

TJP and Roddy Strong are neck and neck for least over vanilla midget on the entire roster



WhatADrag said:


> Damn that might make him ranked lower than yamcha. At least he got bitches.



They're all below Even Krillen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2018)

Yamcha will forever be known for this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Is Lio Rush's gimmick that he's a PG drug dealer?
> 
> TJP and Roddy Strong are neck and neck for least over vanilla midget on the entire roster
> 
> ...


I think rush is gay.


Krillen actually goat when you think about it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Murphy/Ali II is trying to fuck around and be a 4 star match



WhatADrag said:


> I think rush is gay.
> 
> 
> Krillen actually goat when you think about it.



I like him better than someone shitty like Flip Gordon

Krillin is a vanilla midget with no nose who ended up bagging a sex robot he was able to wish into a real girl. You know he's bagging it right because his mutant ass daughter doesn't have a nose either. Krillen is living his best life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

17 the GOAT doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Mustafa Ali is talented as hell. He's got this hybrid main event indy strong style thing down but dude needs 20 minute matches. 

As the face in peril there aren't many guys in this company who are better than Ali. Not saying he's Gargano level but he's filthy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Krillen goku day 1 homie. Im pretty sure krillen the first to come back from the dead after piccolo murked him. Krillen second death helped goku go super sayian. He reamined relevant a lot more than tien and yamcha in the series. He fucked that dollar value bulma and then he ended up fucking robots.

GOAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

A lot of the crowd actually stayed for this 205 Live, their not using as many tight shots to distract from the arena exodus.

Yeah this match is insane. 4 stars easy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Flip Gordon's signature move is a samoan drop. Holy fuck this dude is trash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Holy fuck these assholes just worked me with this bullshit IYH Mindgames swerve. Can't even give KENTA the fucking GTS giving him some stupid ass pele kick cutter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

I wish the crusierweights were on the main raw roster and not seperated from the others. Like if youre braun you cant go for the title but i would be down for seth defending his title against a cedric or a finn vs ali.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Flip Gordon's signature move is a samoan drop. Holy fuck this dude is trash.



Flip Gordon is going to be known for being able to take off breakaway pants in the middle of a flip and getting cheered in Kouraken one time ever


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Glad my brothers here dont like let me in the club flip or dodgeball instructor roddy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Glad my brothers here dont like let me in the club flip or dodgeball instructor roddy.



Roddy is so bad 

Roddy is the type of dude that if he were around in the 90s he'd be rocking jorts and a fanny pack to the ring while we got video packages about how his kids are afraid Kevin Nash is gonna paralyze him by jackknifing him through the ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Roddy would've the type of dude jobbing to Lash Leroux or Prince Iaukea on the opening match of WCW Saturday Night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2018)

Hmm, so Steph on Undercover Boss.   Wonder how much they paid the staff in advance to pretend that's not Steph in disguise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roddy would've the type of dude jobbing to Lash Leroux or Prince Iaukea on the opening match of WCW Saturday Night.



Roddy going to put 3 Count over on Thunder



PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Steph on Undercover Boss.   Wonder how much they paid the staff in advance to pretend that's not Steph in disguise.



She looks like the porn actress version of herself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Pretty sad that TM61 is pretty dead end in this company unless they add a tag belt to 205. Those guys had a really great stretch of matches in NOAH but they don't seem like a fit on the main roster or even in NXT. 

Putting Roddy in this ROH stable really makes them look even worse. I get that he's a replacement for Fish but it's a huge downgrade and he's just corny. If Haitch thinks Dijak can't talk then why isn't he hiding him behind Cole? Undisputed Era is basically just Vanilla Midget NWO.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tien didn't even fuck her. Like, Toriyama wtf are you doing.


Only thing Tien pounding is his little garlic head midget pal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Pete Dunne has a depression beard that says he's putting the human husk CAW that is Adam Cole

Chris Hero being the new Tye Dillinger is kind of sad for the wrestling world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

They make an ROH stable and then they can't even find a single person in the stable to look intimidating. The toughest dude in the stable is the one that weighs 170 lbs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Reminds me of the time they put Adam Page in the Bullet Club and everyone shit on it, because Adam Page makes Roddy look like the fucking Rock in terms of charisma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2018)

Let me say that Vegeta and Krillin are the real winners of the DB-verse.  They ended up with hot wives.  Would include Goku but an episode of Super had him  saying he never kissed his wife.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Steph on Undercover Boss.   Wonder how much they paid the staff in advance to pretend that's not Steph in disguise.



I think I seen this bitch on Mompov.com


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Roddy is so bad
> 
> Roddy is the type of dude that if he were around in the 90s he'd be rocking jorts and a fanny pack to the ring while we got video packages about how his kids are afraid Kevin Nash is gonna paralyze him by jackknifing him through the ring


I could see him wearing those sweatpants sandman wore in the early-mid 90s as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let me say that Vegeta and Krillin are the real winners of the DB-verse.  They ended up with hot wives.  Would include Goku but an episode of Super had him  saying he never kissed his wife.



Goku the only virgin in the world with grandchildren.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Stephanie has that Marvel/DC masculine bitch chin.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They make an ROH stable and then they can't even find a single person in the stable to look intimidating. The toughest dude in the stable is the one that weighs 170 lbs.



It's fucking mind boggling to me. I really don't understand how the same dude who thought RVD wasn't over is basically booking his fed around the 4th best HBK clone to come out of ROH and his inevitable climb to the fed's world title.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminds me of the time they put Adam Page in the Bullet Club and everyone shit on it, because Adam Page makes Roddy look like the fucking Rock in terms of charisma.



Idk what the fuck a Hangman Page is but at least the dude can get a real pop when he does apron SSPs

What the hell is Roddy's gimmick? He has a sort of effeminate southern accent and a family that he let's get wrecked by whatever nefarious heel he's going against? Roddy is like an impotent Magnum TA without the porno stache.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I could see him wearing those sweatpants sandman wore in the early-mid 90s as well.



I met Roddy a bunch of times in PWG. The dude literally wears a backwards baseball cap and tanktop like a fucking douchebro and all he does is ask the other wrestlers if they wanna hit a strip club.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let me say that Vegeta and Krillin are the real winners of the DB-verse.  They ended up with hot wives.  Would include Goku but an episode of Super had him  saying he never kissed his wife.



Vegeta is a caveman alien with a misogynistic streak who is nailing a fine ass billionaire scientist who makes him training studios with a gravity machine and lets him smash on the reg. And Vegeta is an actual fucking adult who parents his kids?

Vegeta is goals.



[S-A-F] said:


> I could see him wearing those sweatpants sandman wore in the early-mid 90s as well.



Honestly would rather watch Sandman eat splinters from a Sicillian Cane than watch Roddy Strong give a million different backbreaker variations that only result in near falls.



[S-A-F] said:


> Stephanie has that Marvel/DC masculine bitch chin.



You're onto something


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I met Roddy a bunch of times in PWG. The dude literally wears a backwards baseball cap and tanktop like a fucking douchebro and all he does is ask the other wrestlers if they wanna hit a strip club.



Thank you for sharing this story, I can forever shit on Roddy knowing he spends his family money on what are probably afternoon shift strippers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Vince loves his live promos but HHH using the vignettes to build feuds and tell stories with an actual continuity. This Ricochet/Dream video is really good at setting a narrative for them to tell the story. It gives background information and actually gets over their characters. It's not really that revolutionary and it's basic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

@SoulTaker  bringing out the shovel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

I swear Joey Ryan comes in for PWG shows from his real life dayjob, because he's always showing up an hour before the show wearing a suit like he's some sort of real estate agent or car dealer or something and everyone else is rocking their wrestling tshirts. I can't imagine buying car insurance from a dude that pretends to throw people with his dick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I met Roddy a bunch of times in PWG. The dude literally wears a backwards baseball cap and tanktop like a fucking douchebro and all he does is ask the other wrestlers if they wanna hit a strip club.


He sounds like he'd be just as much a vanilla heel as he is a vanilla face.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Goku the only virgin in the world with grandchildren.


Can't wait for the big plottwist in Super 2 to be that Chichi uses the dragon balls to wish for kids.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He sounds like he'd be just as much a vanilla heel as he is a vanilla face.



He was a heel in PWG. His entire heel gimmick revolved around him wearing crappy shoes and beating up Candice Lerae.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2018)

Joey Ryan's memorable work in what was TNA.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I swear Joey Ryan comes in for PWG shows from his real life dayjob, because he's always showing up an hour before the show wearing a suit like he's some sort of real estate agent or car dealer or something and everyone else is rocking their wrestling tshirts. I can't imagine buying car insurance from a dude that pretends to throw people with his dick.



You know I'm not sure if the intergender match gimmick or the Dong style gimmick is worse




[S-A-F] said:


> He sounds like he'd be just as much a vanilla heel as he is a vanilla face.



Tbf idk if he's vanilla, who else has a deal with a made up division of YouPorn called YouPorn sports


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Krillen goku day 1 homie. Im pretty sure krillen the first to come back from the dead after piccolo murked him. Krillen second death helped goku go super sayian. He reamined relevant a lot more than tien and yamcha in the series. He fucked that dollar value bulma and then he ended up fucking robots.
> 
> GOAT


Cooter was probably so good from the hoe version of bulma that he named his daughter after her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Lacey Evans gimmick is that she's a PAWG with a finisher called the Women's Right


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joey Ryan's memorable work in what was TNA.



This fucker's gimmick was that he was Quagmire from Family Guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Lacey Evans gimmick is that she's a PAWG with a finisher called the Women's Right



Lacey Evans is suppose to be some feminist from the 1950s, who is also a milf and who is also a stripper. She's got zero character cohesion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lacey Evans is suppose to be some feminist from the 1950s, who is also a milf and who is also a stripper. She's got zero character cohesion.



PG Stormy Daniels which is better than gender bent Flair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Adam Cole is pretty awful but Haitch has booked these other matches for Chicago pretty solidly. If I fight the urge to fast forward the Ciampa/Gargano stuff then there's some pretty awesome heeling by Ciampa. It's been a really good probably great feud but it's been like 18 months if we're going back to the first CWC as the beginning of the feud. 

Dream/Ricochet is good. 

EC3/Chris Hero is fine the way they set it up.

Black/Sullivan is pretty blah but I think Sullivan is trash.

Baszler/Cross is alright, I think Baszler is pretty trash. She's good at projecting her persona but when you can't even run the ropes I just don't know how to deal you're shit. She can deadlift 300 pounds but can't run the fucking ropes? She's 1-5 in her last 6 fights and hasn't won a fight since 2012 but because she's Ronda's BFF she gets the rocket push? Give me a break.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Imma hit the vape and put on the BosJ finals

I put the match in spoiler tags in case someone wants to watch the entire tournament. Supposedly this match got more than 5 snowflakes from Leltzer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I swear Joey Ryan comes in for PWG shows from his real life dayjob, because he's always showing up an hour before the show wearing a suit like he's some sort of real estate agent or car dealer or something and everyone else is rocking their wrestling tshirts. I can't imagine buying car insurance from a dude that pretends to throw people with his dick.


I-I enjoy this gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

I have thought about going to some Bar Wrestling shows a few times.  But they love Joey Ryan.  He is included in basically every show.  And it’s just a deal breaker for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I-I enjoy this gimmick



I enjoyed when VKM told Heyman that he wanted a gang of bikers to rape Undertaker’s wife. We all like horrible shit sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Talking about the wrong indy Joey in this thread.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Kurt Angle wanting to have bestiality sex with Sharmell and then being cheered like a week later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 7, 2018)

Jesus couldn't save you fucked up bastards

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Zelina Vega doing an orgasm spot during the Dudley's Wassup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Zelina Vega doing an orgasm spot during the Dudley's Wassup


I was watching that the other night.  WWEPorn is an awesome Twitter account.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Zelina Vega doing an orgasm spot during the Dudley's Wassup


Wait HUH?!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

It really is a good account.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait HUH?!



I’ll put it in PMs when I get a chance but it’s basically exactly what I said


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Layla literally putting divas into bodyscissors and then acting like they're giving it to her missionary style.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Layla literally putting divas into bodyscissors and then acting like they're giving it to her missionary style.



Everytime a female wrestler used the bronco buster from 1997-2006 including when Mae Young would put powder in her muff to make it look like every pelvic thrust was knocking dust off of it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I enjoyed when VKM told Heyman that he wanted a gang of bikers to rape Undertaker’s wife. We all like horrible shit sometimes


This is why this is the shadiest convo thread in NF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus couldn't save you fucked up bastards



Jesus also couldn't save Bray from Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Chill with the adam cole disses. He the future.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Adam Cole is a vanilla Val Venis


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill with the adam cole disses. He the future.


Yo they better have big plans for Almas and Vega.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Adam Cole is the 8th best HBK clone of the 2010s


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

Ricochet/Dream definitely the hot match for this Takeover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Try this from 5:34 in and watch for at least a minute


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Adam Cole is a vanilla Val Venis



mfw Val Venis literally changed his look so he had white tights, white boots, and the most generic haircut possible


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Val venis is crazy now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Val Venis literally changed his look so he had white tights, white boots, and the most generic haircut possible



mfw I found out Val Venis was a CMLL World Heavyweight champion named Steel


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Try this from 5:34 in and watch for at least a minute


Triple H just said that because he felt threatened that Stephanie pushed RVD to try and go through with the storyline where she's thirsting on him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus also couldn't save Bray from Cena


Why you have to bring that up?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Triple H just said that because he felt threatened that Stephanie pushed RVD to try and go through with the storyline where she's thirsting on him.



How fucking insecure this dude was and constantly in VKM's ear telling him RVD wasn't over enough. That's why it's crazy to me he is pushing a dude like Adam Cole to be the top heel in his fed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Val Venis literally changed his look so he had white tights, white boots, and the most generic haircut possible


wwe's attempt to try and make him not look sleazy anymore after the PTC jumped on their asses because of Godfather and Val Venis.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Hiromu Takahashi reminds me of Sabu but with an actual work rate because he doesn't botch as hard or as often


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe's attempt to try and make him not look sleazy anymore after the PTC jumped on their asses because of Godfather and Val Venis.



I always found it funny how he fucked Ken Shamrock's kayfabe sister but Ken Shamrock was the one who was really fucking his kayfabe sister


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Tomorrow my bday
Saturday morning new japan


Lorddddd its about to be lit


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow my bday
> Saturday morning new japan
> 
> 
> Lorddddd its about to be lit



You have World or are you streaming?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why you have to bring that up?


To emphasize how some things Cant be saved


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2018)

I work friday night so i'm avoiding the fuck out of this place and reddit till i'm home and can watch dominion for myself


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tomorrow my bday
> Saturday morning new japan
> 
> 
> Lorddddd its about to be lit


Just go to Dave and Busters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> I work friday night so i'm avoiding the fuck out of this place and reddit till i'm home and can watch dominion for myself


Spoiler alert:  Matches happen

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Spoiler alert:  Matches happen


*unfollow*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> *unfollow*


Wait CM Punk made me do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

When does CM Punk get knocked out?  Saturday or Sunday?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait CM Punk made me do it


Since when did a walking corpse have a say over the lunatic fringe's online activities


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You have World or are you streaming?


Have world



Rukia said:


> Just go to Dave and Busters.


Dont have that where i live


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> Since when did a walking corpse have a say over the lunatic fringe's online activities


Since he promised to give me his mic skills and theme song


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Wwe needs a red ribbon army


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 7, 2018)

Mr. Perfect should've won that royal rumble. 

Fuck HHH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Have world
> 
> 
> Dont have that where i live


I know what you mean.  They are building one nearby, but it won’t be done until after summer.  The closest one is like 50 miles away.

Sherman Oaks Castle Park is a cool alternative.


----------



## teddy (Jun 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Since he promised to give me his mic skills and theme song


Tfw you're dean ambrose and you want someone else's mic skills


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> Tfw you're dean ambrose and you want someone else's mic skills


The more skills I gain the more powerful I become

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I know what you mean.  They are building one nearby, but it won’t be done until after summer.  The closest one is like 50 miles away.
> 
> Sherman Oaks Castle Park is a cool alternative.


All of my friends going out of town anyways. Im a just get really plastered for the njpw event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I always found it funny how he fucked Ken Shamrock's kayfabe sister but Ken Shamrock was the one who was really fucking his kayfabe sister


They had to have done that to try and fuck with Shamrock's boner. smh


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They had to have done that to try and fuck with Shamrock's boner. smh



I think the legend of Ryan Shameock’s holaciousness is that she’s a bicycle who had the tread worn off her tires real quick


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Peak Attitude Era

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Peak Attitude Era


The GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2018)

I hear Roman/Brock is the plan for Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the legend of Ryan Shameock’s holaciousness is that she’s a bicycle who had the tread worn off her tires real quick


Seems like a lot of women that worked in pro wrestling during that era were some easy to ride bicycles.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hear Roman/Brock is the plan for Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Seems like a lot of women that worked in pro wrestling during that era were some easy to ride bicycles.


This era is no different.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This era is no different.



Unless you're Bayley. Then you're suffering from permanent thirst.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Unless you're Bayley. Then you're suffering from permanent thirst.


I bet a lot of wrestlers would fuck Bayley and just treat her like absolute shit when they are done with her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I bet a lot of wrestlers would fuck Bayley and just treat her like absolute shit when they are done with her.



I bet Bayley's insecure fiancée encourages her to cuck him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This era is no different.


I'm gonna have to disagree until I see stories about Dana getting flipped by New Day and Titus Worldwide.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Bayley's insecure fiancée encourages her to cuck him.


You talking about Mr. Bayley?


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hear Roman/Brock is the plan for Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Peak Attitude Era



Please post Low Ki/Kaval kissing Layla


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Holy shit this One Piece arc is flames.

ODA on another level.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

what arc? I kinda dropped OP at the end of Dressrosa. Slow as fuck and too much bouncing around in scenes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> what arc? I kinda dropped OP at the end of Dressrosa. Slow as fuck and too much bouncing around in scenes.



I guess it's the Reverie Arc? It's basically just Oda trying to create hype by showing side characters who do nothing but have hyped fanbases. It's definitely better than it's been but that's because of how stagnant things have been from Dressrosa to this Whole Cake Island mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Just a reminder that the entrance was better than the match and VKM wanted to suck off HBK

"HE'S POINTING UP TO THE HEAVENS"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

The Zelina gif

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I guess it's the Reverie Arc? It's basically just Oda trying to create hype by showing side characters who do nothing but have hyped fanbases. It's definitely better than it's been but that's because of how stagnant things have been from Dressrosa to this Whole Cake Island mess.


Doesn't sound like I'm missing much if the arc after Dressrosa was also a mess too.  I feel like Oda needs to sit down, take a break and sort shit out in his head because the series has slowly been declining for me ever since Fishman island.

Dressrosa was the boiling point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

I feel like the arc exclusive characters in OP have gotten unbearably obnoxious nowadays to the point where they can ruin the arc. I mean before the time-skip I don't remember straight up hating any side characters in OP like I have the big tiddy mermaid bitch, the crack babies and rebecca and the shitty midgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like the arc exclusive characters in OP have gotten unbearably obnoxious nowadays to the point where they can ruin the arc. I mean before the time-skip I don't remember straight up hating any side characters in OP like I have the big tiddy mermaid bitch, the crack babies and rebecca and the shitty midgets.


Understandable as hell. Only reason I even stay with it is that its almost over


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I think the issue with OP is that it’s been going on since the Attitude Era and the dude’s template is just really clear. I mean he has Vivi, Shirahoshi, and Vivi in the same panels just letting the world know he’s basically been bootlegging Vivi since the early 2000s to diminishing returns.

A lot of people popped for the Katakuri/Luffy fight but the aftermath is actually more hype than the entire fight. I’m not even a Whitebeard War besto guy but if anyone compares Enies Lobby to Whole Cake Island and didn’t like it infinitely better then Whole Cake Island then i’d think you’re weird as shit. Then again I can be an asshole from time to time so that is probably me being a joyless fuck shitting on Post Prime Oda.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Understandable as hell. Only reason I even stay with it is that its almost over



DA thinking One Piece is almost over when new Dragon Ball anime is getting released 20+ years after their original broadcast with rereleases and movies in beteeen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> DA thinking One Piece is almost over when new Dragon Ball anime is getting released 20+ years after their original broadcast with rereleases and movies in beteeen


Two things : Oda stated he hopes to have written 1000 chapters in order to conclude the story

Also his health is shit compared to Toriyama so every day hes probably more inclined to finish.

Also Toriyama is money hungry doe


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two things : Oda stated he hopes to have written 1000 chapters in order to conclude the story
> 
> Also his health is shit compared to Toriyama so every day hes probably more inclined to finish.
> 
> Also Toriyama is money hungry doe



Didn’t Oda say he had like 10 years of material like 4-5 years ago when he hyped up Wano? Even then dude Togashi’s back has been broken since 1994 and this friend still makes just enough to get his crack HxHeads hooked. 

Pretending like Oda is decent to ya’ll when there’s like 9393398 theories about Dragon, the Void Century, Will of D, and the nature of what “One Piece” actually is with basically zero payout to the temporal equity the fan base has sunk into this thing. It’s like if Stone Cold’s arc was a 20 year journey to the world title as opposed to 20 months or whatever.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Understandable as hell. Only reason I even stay with it is that its almost over


Almost over?! You think with Oda's pacing he's going to wrap up One Piece before chapter 1000??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the issue with OP is that it’s been going on since the Attitude Era and the dude’s template is just really clear. I mean he has Vivi, Shirahoshi, and Vivi in the same panels just letting the world know he’s basically been bootlegging Vivi since the early 2000s to diminishing returns.
> 
> A lot of people popped for the Katakuri/Luffy fight but the aftermath is actually more hype than the entire fight. I’m not even a Whitebeard War besto guy but if anyone compares Enies Lobby to Whole Cake Island and didn’t like it infinitely better then Whole Cake Island then i’d think you’re weird as shit. Then again I can be an asshole from time to time so that is probably me being a joyless fuck shitting on Post Prime Oda.


It doesn't help that he's scaled back on the straw hats exposure and dialed luffy's up to 100.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two things : Oda stated he hopes to have written 1000 chapters in order to conclude the story
> 
> Also his health is shit compared to Toriyama so every day hes probably more inclined to finish.
> 
> Also Toriyama is money hungry doe


Probably means 1000 more chapters. 

Oda doesn't have to be money hungry, JUMP is. They've got him trapped and he'll be drawing One Piece for them until the day he dies.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Didn’t Oda say he had like 10 years of material like 4-5 years ago when he hyped up Wano? Even then dude Togashi’s back has been broken since 1994 and this friend still makes just enough to get his crack HxHeads hooked.
> 
> Pretending like Oda is decent to ya’ll when there’s like 9393398 theories about Dragon, the Void Century, Will of D, and the nature of what “One Piece” actually is with basically zero payout to the temporal equity the fan base has sunk into this thing. It’s like if Stone Cold’s arc was a 20 year journey to the world title as opposed to 20 months or whatever.


When One Piece turns out to be Luffy himself because by 2028 Oda will have lost his mind and probably gave Robin and Nami nipple rings.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Link removed

 he has a point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

The birthday of whatadrag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I guess it's the Reverie Arc? It's basically just Oda trying to create hype by showing side characters who do nothing but have hyped fanbases. It's definitely better than it's been but that's because of how stagnant things have been from Dressrosa to this Whole Cake Island mess.


Watch ur mouth dork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Watch all ur fucking mouths about one piece.


Remember when austin whooped everyone ass during that wcw vs wwf segment?

Dont tempt me!



So much happened in last night chapter lordddd goda


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Even Kubo laughs at Oda’s pacing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

>Shows off 4984239849389843 side characters no one gives a fuck about and drags the story out some more
>Rehashes the tired ass "celestial dragons are assholes" narrative
>Suddenly shows Shanks for ONE panel

"OHMYGOD WE LOVE YOU ODA ALL IS FORGIVEN WE DON'T CARE THAT EVERY ARC AFTER THE TIMESKIP SUCKED"

Oda plays his fanbase even worse than HHH does to Full Sail.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Link removed
> 
> he has a point.



So before listening to this I'm getting ready to cringe because Bret has some really crappy takes sometimes. Bret is as bad as Ghost's CM Punk and I grew up loving Bret and hating HBK as well as Goldberg.

I'm not sure I really agree with him about telling better stories and high spots saturating high quality matches. I feel like it's too much of a blanket statement with these guys being wrapped up in the main event style. 

I rather watch Bret work than Tanahashi but I'd rather watch Ibushi than Mr. Perfect


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

friend, Oda had Sanji bake a fucking cake as his big moment after Sanji took 48798294894898322 L's in his own arc and then even that shit backfired and all he did was make the enemy even stronger. That's like HHH beating Booker T at WM19 levels of shitting on your expectations.

Oda has lost his goddamn mind.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> >Shows off 4984239849389843 side characters no one gives a fuck about and drags the story out some more
> >Rehashes the tired ass "celestial dragons are assholes" narrative
> >Suddenly shows Shanks for ONE panel
> 
> ...



This is what I'm saying. Oda is the BOAT GOAT time bandit. I remember watching one of those YT videos about how Oda is so GOAT and he uses Mr. Pink as the example because the guy has a sad sack flashback. I'm sitting there thinking that just because Oda is crazy about making his character sheets and wringing ever last detail he puts into them into the story doesn't mean he's a GOAT it means he's better at stretching your attention span than anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Lemme eat her ass


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lucci showing up to suck on Charlo's microdick and confirm he's the world government's bitch. Yeah, I'm sure everyone loves seeing that.


We all did.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This is what I'm saying. Oda is the BOAT GOAT time bandit. I remember watching one of those YT videos about how Oda is so GOAT and he uses Mr. Pink as the example because the guy has a sad sack flashback. I'm sitting there thinking that just because Oda is crazy about making his character sheets and wringing ever last detail he puts into them into the story doesn't mean he's a GOAT it means he's better at stretching your attention span than anyone else.




Quit cracking on the goat man.


Whats  ur top 5 favorite series of all time


U seem like a legend of galatic heros or whatever type of brotha


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Quit cracking on the goat man.
> 
> 
> Whats  ur top 5 favorite series of all time
> ...



Top 5 favorite series is tough because the ST index is run on enjoyment/quality.

FMA: Brotherhood and Hero Academia tbr tbh are definitely there though.

I'm rewatching YYH and I'm tempted to say it's a top 5 favorite but I want to finish the rewatch.

Bebop might be up there too but that's another rewatch candidate.

I've seen you talk about LOGH but I've never tried it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

Any lists that don't have To-love-ru aren't lists that are worth reading.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop has a terrific dub.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Doesn't sound like I'm missing much if the arc after Dressrosa was also a mess too.  I feel like Oda needs to sit down, take a break and sort shit out in his head because the series has slowly been declining for me ever since Fishman island.
> 
> Dressrosa was the boiling point.


Major problem I have with one piece is how dreadful the pacing is. when it's hot it's hot but when it's not you're smacked with backstory about a side character you don't give af about. haven't read one piece in years and I don't plan on changing up now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 8, 2018)

At least I can take solace in the fact that no matter how badly Oda slips he'll never fall to Shippuden Kishi levels.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Deku's a better protag than any of the fools in the HST

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

All Might>Shanks

or put another way

Important Mentor Who Does Things> Mentor Who Has Been in 12 Chapters in 20 years

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Shigaraki is the 4th best villain in his own anime and he's still better than Blackbeard by approximately 202020439404 times

This has been properly calced


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Even John Cena thinks Luffy's gimmick is stale


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 8, 2018)

Endeavor a better father than anyone in the HST.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Endeavor a better father than anyone in the HST.



Endeavor the Phenomenal One of MHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Smoker's pushes last as long as Zack Ryder's

That's some sad money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

Blackbeard is the fucking Bray Wyatt of OP, only with an even shittier look.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

I can't even think about op without feeling sleepy


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Top 5 favorite series is tough because the ST index is run on enjoyment/quality.
> 
> FMA: Brotherhood and Hero Academia tbr tbh are definitely there though.
> 
> ...


Bro yyh is number 1 on my of all time. I got the complete series and watch once a year. 

Idk about mha i like it but that seem generic shounen to me. Dont spoiler me because im like on season 2 still but that shit seem basic even tho i like it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I prefer YYH to HxH but most people find that weird. 

I think HxH is alright but I have to remember to look past the fact it's basically a Shounen take on Broke Back Mountain with 12 year old boys.

I think Horikoshi has a lot of influences from WSJ but he synthesizes it in a unique way. I like how Deku has an actual arc as opposed to just reseting or staying at zero.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 8, 2018)

Is Aizen the greatest booker in HST? The guy creates a long time booking that manages to drag on a shitty fed to 600 chapters long. I don't think anybody else in HST can come close to that


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Is Aizen the greatest booker in HST? The guy creates a long time booking that manages to drag on a shitty fed to 600 chapters long. I don't think anybody else in HST can come close to that



Aizen died dude. Kubo killed him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

1. Yyh
2. One piece
3. Monster
4. 20th century boys
5. Gintama

Runner up: hxh


Hxh fell off my top with all these hiatuses


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

One Piece isn’t in my top 5, not sure it would make my top 10.

Not trying to be a contrarian douche nozzle because I love battle manga and nakama power hits me in the feels every now and again but I struggle to see what everyone else sees about OP. Like all it’s stans seem like they genuinely enjoy it but Luffy is just so fucking terrible and Oda shits all over the fans. Considering the pace it’s bullshit if this man claims he’s not padding.


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Monster is a great pick. shit still sits with me to this day after reading it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I can’t read the AoT manga either. Isayama’s art is offensively terrible. Oda can have macular degeneration in one eye and arthritis in his hands and still be a better artist than Isayama. Like part of the reason AoT is so depressing is because Isayama got depressed from getting rejected so many times for having shitty art.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I hear the villain from Monster is a GOAT-tier character


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> One Piece isn’t in my top 5, not sure it would make my top 10.
> 
> Not trying to be a contrarian douche nozzle because I love battle manga and nakama power hits me in the feels every now and again but I struggle to see what everyone else sees about OP. Like all it’s stans seem like they genuinely enjoy it but Luffy is just so fucking terrible and Oda shits all over the fans. Considering the pace it’s bullshit if this man claims he’s not padding.


Damn your opinion on one piece and aot wild but to each his own i guess.



SoulTaker said:


> I hear the villain from Monster is a GOAT-tier character


He is. But everything about monster goat-tier. 

Watch it brother so i can hear ur smart opinions.

Dubbed version amazing toom


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Been meaning to get into berserk


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

teddy said:


> Been meaning to get into berserk



I have really liberal friends who enjoy Beserk and I love shitting on them for it because of the portrayal of women in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Idk tho because I know that manga is another victim of the hiatus flu but I've heard a lot of praise about how good it is and I've been spoiler free so far


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

I woukd get into beserk but its always hiatus i cant so that to myself


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Like vegabond been on hiatus for 20 years


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn your opinion on one piece and aot wild but to each his own i guess.



I like things of really high quality or things that resonate and hit you in the feels. Like I know OP and AoT are better than Bleach or Naruto but it doesn’t grip me the same way. Still i’m the type of person to look for a positive artistic element because regardless of my opinion Oda and Isayama are world renown, if I could have half of their success in fiction I’d die happy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

Best thing about Monster is how white women lust after an Asian male.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best thing about Monster is how white women lust after an Asian male.



That’s the great thing about fiction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

So in other news dead or alive 6 was revealed and it looks gorgeous. the only wimmen in the teaser are in body suits tho so i'll be waiting for the actual trailer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I like things of really high quality or things that resonate and hit you in the feels. Like I know OP and AoT are better than Bleach or Naruto but it doesn’t grip me the same way. Still i’m the type of person to look for a positive artistic element because regardless of my opinion Oda and Isayama are world renown, if I could have half of their success in fiction I’d die happy.


One piece hits me in the feels all the time.

Monster great at that too.

Watch it damn it.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best thing about Monster is how white women lust after an Asian male.



Tenzo goat.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> friend, Oda had Sanji bake a fucking cake as his big moment after Sanji took 48798294894898322 L's in his own arc and then even that shit backfired and all he did was make the enemy even stronger. That's like HHH beating Booker T at WM19 levels of shitting on your expectations.
> 
> Oda has lost his goddamn mind.


Oda has been doing Sanji wrong ever since the time-skip. I'd kill him off at this point just to save him from future misery.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 1. Yyh
> 2. One piece
> 3. Monster
> 4. 20th century boys
> ...


1. Gintama
2. Cobra
3. HxH
4. GITS SAC
5. Lupin/JoJo's meme adventures


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

6. Ippo
7. Outlaw Star/Bebop
8. Golgo 13
9. YYH
10. Gunbuster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Didn’t Oda say he had like 10 years of material like 4-5 years ago when he hyped up Wano? Even then dude Togashi’s back has been broken since 1994 and this friend still makes just enough to get his crack HxHeads hooked.
> 
> Pretending like Oda is decent to ya’ll when there’s like 9393398 theories about Dragon, the Void Century, Will of D, and the nature of what “One Piece” actually is with basically zero payout to the temporal equity the fan base has sunk into this thing. It’s like if Stone Cold’s arc was a 20 year journey to the world title as opposed to 20 months or whatever.


This is true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably means 1000 more chapters.
> 
> Oda doesn't have to be money hungry, JUMP is. They've got him trapped and he'll be drawing One Piece for them until the day he dies.


This is sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Even Kubo laughs at Oda’s pacing


Kubo shouldn't talk seeing as Bleach became shit after Arrancar arc


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 6. Ippo
> 7. Outlaw Star/Bebop
> 8. Golgo 13
> 9. YYH
> 10. Gunbuster


Golgo 13 so fire. It had an anime for like a year or two


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Almost over?! You think with Oda's pacing he's going to wrap up One Piece before chapter 1000??


Bruh I watch WWE , I'm at a point of having false hope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I like things of really high quality or things that resonate and hit you in the feels. Like I know OP and AoT are better than Bleach or Naruto but it doesn’t grip me the same way. Still i’m the type of person to look for a positive artistic element because regardless of my opinion Oda and Isayama are world renown, if I could have half of their success in fiction I’d die happy.


Narutos shitty ending was a manga killer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

Imaging wanting one piece to end.

Fuck u guys dont disrespect me on my bday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Narutos shitty ending was a manga killer


Manga was dead long before the ending. Only reason I stuck around after Kage Summit Arc was because I'd wasted so many years on that shit already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Golgo 13 so fire. It had an anime for like a year or two


It needs another one. manga so old I can't believe it doesn't have a few TV series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bruh I watch WWE , I'm at a point of having false hope


"never give up", cena taught us well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It needs another one. manga so old I can't believe it doesn't have a few TV series.


Word  id ve down to watch it. Just couldnt imagine myself reading it for some reason.


The recent anime had fire opening songs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

True ending of Naruto was Naruto finally getting sex ed through the most powerful genjutsu ever and then finally noticing Hinata had infinite thirst for him. And then he thirsted so hard for her titties, he punched the guy that tried to cuck him with enough power to split the moon in half. So it was actually a decent ending.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Kaguya was a mistake

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Kaguya was a mistake



Naruto should've smashed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Golgo 13 video game for the old school NES had that fool fucking hookers to regain health.


they wild for that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

I can't believe they put this in the english volume!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

HHH wouldn't be able to bury Golgo 13.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Manga was dead long before the ending. Only reason I stuck around after Kage Summit Arc was because I'd wasted so many years on that shit already.



Gai vs Madara was the shit doe.



[S-A-F] said:


> "never give up", cena taught us well.



God bless Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

Hmm, does anyone know when Hagiwara will get off his ass and finish Bastard!!.  I mean goes off the grid only to do skins for a FF game or character designs for Endride.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

You one thirsty ass fanboy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

That man has been threaten with rape in two promos by Hulk Hogan and the Road Warriors.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, does anyone know when Hagiwara will get off his ass and finish Bastard!!.  I mean goes off the grid only to do skins for a FF game or character designs for Endride.


Probably dealing with FF disaster


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, does anyone know when Hagiwara will get off his ass and finish Bastard!!.  I mean goes off the grid only to do skins for a FF game or character designs for Endride.


He was doing a h-doujin again all this time for Bastard!!. Its the 3rd Expansion set. I think you can find it on the usual sites.  

Its so long that he ended up with sketches over halfway in.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Even if Kaguya ended up being Kushina through some fuckery it would have been better than whatever the fuck Kaguya was.

Kaguya was basically a single albino mother going through menopause who was trying to canabalize her kids. Wtf Kishi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been on this forum so long I remember when fools were having flame wars over Tobi=Obito

I remember fools thinking Kaguya was the Death God that Sarutobi used to cuck Orochimaru's arms too. 

Oh and the Itachi's shitty ass face turn with all these Uchitards trying to go with this shitty narrative he was a good guy when this overrated fuck was making his bones by killing women and children under the cover of night

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm saying that Itachi is the real Orton and not Sasuke. Sasuke is on some Batista level shit where he's so horrible it's played for dead pan humor and works because he really is a piece of shit. 

I will never understand how women and the gays on here get wet for Itachi. Never. Like even Ace is fucking better than Itachi


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I've been on this forum so long I remember when fools were having flame wars over Tobi=Obito
> 
> I remember fools thinking Kaguya was the Death God that Sarutobi used to cuck Orochimaru's arms too.
> 
> Oh and the Itachi's shitty ass face turn with all these Uchitards trying to go with this shitty narrative he was a good guy when this overrated fuck was making his bones by killing women and children under the cover of night



I remember when the NBA thread regulars invaded an Itachi thread just to shit on him and all the Uchihatards got mad af we called him a child murderer. "WHERE'S THE PROOF!? THAT IS SLANDER AND LIBEL!" 

Anime fanboys are a fucking joke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I've been on this forum so long I remember when fools were having flame wars over Tobi=Obito
> 
> I remember fools thinking Kaguya was the Death God that Sarutobi used to cuck Orochimaru's arms too.
> 
> Oh and the Itachi's shitty ass face turn with all these Uchitards trying to go with this shitty narrative he was a good guy when this overrated fuck was making his bones by killing women and children under the cover of night


Fugaku = Tobi was the wildest theory man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Not an easy name to get over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm saying that Itachi is the real Orton and not Sasuke. Sasuke is on some Batista level shit where he's so horrible it's played for dead pan humor and works because he really is a piece of shit.
> 
> I will never understand how women and the gays on here get wet for Itachi. Never. Like even Ace is fucking better than Itachi


Women go for cringy , emo shit dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias  we ain't ready for that new ep bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias  we ain't ready for that new ep bro


Bruh. It's gonna be epic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruh. It's gonna be epic.


did you see the promos for that main event? 

Bones knows how to hype you for a fight better than WWE has recently


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

The AFO hype train is a coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The Tobi thing is honestly the worst in my eyes. All these Tobito deniers out here acting like it's impossible this fucker survived and it's like why else would Kishi put the sweat equity into the Kakashi Gaiden to close the story. The spelling of the name was right fucking there too.
> 
> Pokemon 2000 had a fucking better plot swerve than Tobi=Obito and the Pokemon shit was just a pun.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you might be right.  I remember lurking for a long time before I finally joined.

Maybe Deidara captured Gaara around the time I joined?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The AFO hype train is a coming


Fellow MHA fan huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

Hmm, only been keeping up with FMP and Grancrest War.  Might be looking to R3 when it comes out just to see how the fans take on the Code Geass films recton a death and season three being a continuation of said films. 


*Spoiler*: _Kallen_ 








Also don't know how I feel about this character being push to secondary character status in favor of Shirely .   Well guess Gorō Taniguch wants his Roman Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, only been keeping up with FMP and Grancrest War.  Might be looking to R3 when it comes out just to see how the fans take on the Code Geass films recton a death and season three being a continuation of said films.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kallen_
> ...


I felt lied to by FMP Fumoffu .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I felt lied to by FMP Fumoffu .


There was literally season after it that was all serious and action.

You brought this on yourself, boy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, you might be right.  I remember lurking for a long time before I finally joined.
> 
> Maybe Deidara captured Gaara around the time I joined?



That's all in the time frame for when the volume was released and where your join date is. 

We're lapsed fans but have been here for so long 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Fellow MHA fan huh?



I'm a pretty big fan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, only been keeping up with FMP and Grancrest War.  Might be looking to R3 when it comes out just to see how the fans take on the Code Geass films recton a death and season three being a continuation of said films.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kallen_
> ...


Kallen lost her spot because of Shirley? 

Welp now I'm even more disappointed by these recent events in Code Geass. Looks like the series would have been better off staying dead. Surprise surprise!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Shirley is dead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricochet/Dream better fucking main event Takeover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

I'll wait for it to come out before I shit on it. Code Geass seems like an anime that wouldn't age well upon rewatch but Lelouch was a GOAT-tier bullshit artist. The whole shit with his family confuses me when I try to remember it.



Rukia said:


> Ricochet/Dream better fucking main event Takeover.



It's like the 3rd most "important" match on the card


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Well 2nd season of Code Geass was already rough when it aired but yeah I get all my enjoyment from Lelouch's antics and some occasional Kallen and C.C. fanservice.

I have a hard time just trying to remember what Lelouch's mom and dad did in the story outside of Charles just being an evil fucker and his mom doing a heel turn too. Definitely time for me to do a rewatch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That's all in the time frame for when the volume was released and where your join date is.
> 
> We're lapsed fans but have been here for so long
> 
> ...


Have you watched the promo trailers for the episode?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> There was literally season after it that was all serious and action.
> 
> You brought this on yourself, boy.


True


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well 2nd season of Code Geass was already rough when it aired but yeah I get all my enjoyment from Lelouch's antics and some occasional Kallen and C.C. fanservice.
> 
> I have a hard time just trying to remember what Lelouch's mom and dad did in the story outside of Charles just being an evil fucker and his mom doing a heel turn too. Definitely time for me to do a rewatch.



If I recall both Charles and Marianne wanted to change the world and made a deal with V.V.  Then both went batshit insane with the mother's soul inhabiting another child when she was "killed" thus leading to hostilities between Lelouch and his father. 

Sine they are bring back shows that are pretty much a decade old then hopefully I'm looking forward when they green light the continuation to GGG.  GGG Final left a bittersweet taste in my mouth on how it ended.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True


btw latest ep was heavy as fuck. godfuckindammit!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's like the 3rd most "important" match on the card


Gargano and Chiampa is a redo.  I don't like the no DQ stipulation either since we just had that same exact stipulation.

Lars isn't over.

The build to Dream/Ricochet has been very good so far.  Give them a chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> btw latest ep was heavy as fuck. godfuckindammit!!



Next week I think is another recap episode before going into the final arc of it's 12 episode run.  They really need to have FMP do the 26 episode like season one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

Bought another month of the Network so anyone going to watch MitB when it airs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Have you watched the promo trailers for the episode?



I don't think so. I know what happens though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week I think is another recap episode before going into the final arc of it's 12 episode run.  They really need to have FMP do the 26 episode like season one.


I don't think they can show everything in just the next 4 episodes. They will hopefully return with a 2nd cour sometime next year if the blu rays sell well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall both Charles and Marianne wanted to change the world and made a deal with V.V.  Then both went batshit insane with the mother's soul inhabiting another child when she was "killed" thus leading to hostilities between Lelouch and his father.
> 
> Sine they are bring back shows that are pretty much a decade old then hopefully I'm looking forward when they green light the continuation to GGG.  GGG Final left a bittersweet taste in my mouth on how it ended.


Probably get new animation of Gundam SEED before GGG ever gets animated again. Sunrise must still be weary over the Grand Glorious Gathering doing poor in sells.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably get new animation of Gundam SEED before GGG ever gets animated again. Sunrise must still be weary over the Grand Glorious Gathering doing poor in sells.



That's right, Sunrise already has a sequel green lit for 00.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That shit you explained in Code Geass sounds like such a drug trip to come up with. Wish Sunrise were still making ridiculous original shows like this now.



I thought they did that with Cross Ange a few years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Peak Attitude Era


Bitch had her nipples hard and a tongue ring and I think I can see her ass through her pants. Of course she was gonna pass this challenge.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought they did that with Cross Ange a few years ago.


Rofl yeah that show was something else, shame they didn't bother to uncensor anything on blu ray but the character models were pretty low quality for its time anyway. That was probably the last trainwreck original series they did though. Wasn't it also directed by the SEED writer?


----------



## teddy (Jun 8, 2018)

Hope someone had that foresight to have pre-written eulogies for takahashi and ospreay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> btw latest ep was heavy as fuck. godfuckindammit!!


Of FMP victory?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think so. I know what happens though.


Ive read it too but the trailers you need to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

So why are you coming back to spotlight?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again despite having appeared on one NXT episode, why hasn't WWE signed her yet.


who is she again??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Drunk but im alive


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

You aren't watching that stupid ass Dominion show are you?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Can u believe this girl wouldnt let me watch her suck my friend dick



I got nudes from this chick tonight so i won either way


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Can u believe this girl wouldnt let me watch her suck my friend dick
> 
> 
> 
> I got nudes from this chick tonight so i won either way


She probably didn't want you beating off in the corner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She probably didn't want you beating off in the corner.


Whats wrong with that


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Sho and yoh fuck all the hoes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats wrong with that


Tell her to suck a di...oh wait


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sho and yoh fuck all the hoes



Those dudes are the future. Whenever I watch Kanemaru now then go back and look at his NOAH stuff from the mid 2000s it's like looking at a different dude.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Honestly watching Dominion because I feel like I haven't seen quality prowrestling in a live format in like half a year. I also got too blazed too early and took a power nap.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Roppongi 3k is on their Rock n Roll Express shit. They've been hit or miss for me but Sho is a fucking beast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Those dudes are the future. Whenever I watch Kanemaru now then go back and look at his NOAH stuff from the mid 2000s it's like looking at a different dude.


Why they always losig


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Also fuck this company for wasting talented performer's by pairing them with Toru Yano. Fuck the Japanese crowds for putting that fat fuck over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Fuck zach saber jr


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why they always losig



Because they won the titles on their first day back from excursion?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck zach saber jr



You're an Orton stan, don't fuck with ZSJ.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You're an Orton stan, don't fuck with ZSJ.


Hes a dork bro.

Pete dune the real goat when it come to that tyoe of wrestling of what they be doing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't really like Jay White's booking. They want him to be super ace Nakamura and CHAOS Nakamura all at the same time and it's not working.



WhatADrag said:


> I wonder if my boy pissed at me.
> 
> Its good tho my drunk ass made a group chat with my other boy and this chick and she sent us them ass shots. She down for the crew



If you run train and get a boner while your boy is pounding her out, you gay.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hes a dork bro.
> 
> Pete dune the real goat when it come to that tyoe of wrestling of what they be doing



Nah ZSJ is a legend. When he's allowed to be a limb claiming methodical heel it's awesome. His NJ Cup run was pretty great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Don Callis with his finger on the pulse wishing injury on Toru Yano


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

U dont make eye contact with ishi or suzuki at a bar unless u wanna die


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Toru Yano makes Yajoribe seem useful by comparison

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

I wanna get into ajpw my friend alwas hyping it shitting on njpw n okada


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> U dont make eye contact with ishi or suzuki at a bar unless u wanna die



Suzuki is why "look" is overrated as fuck. Like the shit's obviously important and can cover up a lot of things but Suzuki's aura>his appearance.

I mean Suzuki would wreck like 99% of the pro wrestling population if given the chance. Dude owns Ken Shamrock's life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

If this was wwe r truth and anderson n gallows woukd have been out to break this  up by now


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I wonder if my boy pissed at me.
> 
> 
> Its good tho my drunk ass made a group chat with my other boy and this chick and she sent us them ass shots. She down for the crew


Sounds like ya'll can flip her. Just don't let swords touch and you're good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Suzuki is why "look" is overrated as fuck. Like the shit's obviously important and can cover up a lot of things but Suzuki's aura>his appearance.
> 
> I mean Suzuki would wreck like 99% of the pro wrestling population if given the chance. Dude owns Ken Shamrock's life.


What u mean by aura cause he look scary af make me think of the movie the wailing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I wanna get into ajpw my friend alwas hyping it shitting on njpw n okada



They've got some guys. I think it was last year or the year before we did top 10 lists and I put Kento Miyahara on my. He's really good.

Akiyama is a legend. 

Zeus and Bodyguard are kind of entertaining. 

Shuji Ishikawa is a free lancer but he's probably the best hoss not in NJPW maybe the best hoss in the world.

I'm not really a Joe Doering guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Hoky fuck she coukd get the dick


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What u mean by aura cause he look scary af make me think of the movie the wailing



He projects the physicality and barbarism of his character because that's who he really is.  At the same time though he's under six foot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Taichi is such a creepy looking fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't get how these jap chicks get wet for Taichi


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

So did the wrestling world forgive Elgin for covering up a rape because he lost 40 pounds?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Goto low key has some of the best offense in all of wrestling. Idk why more WWE guys don't pillage his move set.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They've got some guys. I think it was last year or the year before we did top 10 lists and I put Kento Miyahara on my. He's really good.
> 
> Akiyama is a legend.
> 
> ...


Dont know anyone u listed i gotta get into it.


SoulTaker said:


> He projects the physicality and barbarism of his character because that's who he really is.  At the same time though he's under six foot.


Real. He such a legend.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I think Miyahara vs Shuji Ishikawa is a pretty good gateway program


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Screamig elgin look like ryback


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

NJPW really has issues with women. They give no fucks how badly their guys act out here. Like you can let a chick get raped or beat the hell out of her but if you cheat on a girl the company is in full disavow mode. Japan is fucking weird.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

lol at Taichi trying to use this girl with no body to seduce grown ass men


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah for some reason Taichi is actually over, I really don't get it.


Is it because of that fine ass girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

I havent cared about these matches


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is it because of that fine ass girl



He's got a huge female following and the company is always trying to prop him. He was a real hotshot on his come up but then got he caught in a cheating scandal. Now it looks like they're trying to put heat on him again because he's a heavyweight instead of a junior.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I havent cared about these matches



Bullshit prelims. This is really a 3.5 match card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bullshit prelims. This is really a 3.5 match card.


It is im just excited for the big matches tho


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

Elgin looks like Scott Dawson if Scott Dawson ate Scott Dawson...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Tachi got the crowd going


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Damn hangover real.

Oh shit the yung bucks


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

This should be a good match with LIJ and the Bucks


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Hoping the Bucks win. NJPW needs to loosen up with the heavyweight and jr interactions.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

My boy EVIL is going to send the young cucks into the Darkness realm


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh shit this match will be lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

U see wwe social media mention kenny omega


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

New Stardom world champion.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Ima go to Universal Studios tomorrow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

"Bucks have no psychology"

Nick Jackson is selling a foot injury with every movement


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Very good match so far, might go 4 on this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

This dude is still selling the foot


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Good shit yo. They should have won this shit years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Bucks legends

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

Huh, never thought I could like a Young Bucks match...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I really loved that spot where Nick tried to springboard off the ropes and his foot gave out. The Bucks are so much fucking better than they were 3 years ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Bucks might actually be the kayfabe "best" and "strongest" Jr tagteam. I think Jado and Gedo got a run with the regular tag belts too but I can't remember.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

If you were born in the 80s chances are that Liger was/is your favorite wrestler. The amount of guys who say he's their favorite surprises me.

Tanahashi's new intro music is still trash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I love how we're still calling Tanahashi the ace despite Okada overcoming everything he needed to overcome in their arc.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Rey's a legend but if he does that "frog splash" I'm going to take a huge dump on his legacy. I hate that shit as much as I hate Punk's elbow drape. I know people like to make fun of Barrett and the Wasteland gimmick, I've seen people compare it to dropping a sack of potatoes. Rey's "frog splash" is the aerial equivalent of the wasteland.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Debatably Cody's peak in WWE. Debatably the peak of the entire Rhode's family's tenure in WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Rey looks great


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Is tanahashi fully healed


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

meanwhile i'm


SoulTaker said:


> Debatably Cody's peak in WWE. Debatably the peak of the entire Rhode's family's tenure in WWE.


Didn't know cena could hit the high notes like that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is tanahashi fully healed



Fuck Tanahashi



[S-A-F] said:


> meanwhile i'm
> 
> Didn't know cena could hit the high notes like that.



I lol at the thought of Cena belting out Smoke and Mirrors during catering at random times


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Hangovers evil af


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

This match fire


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Yessss


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

The GOAT junior did it and Mr.Belt is finally back to where it belongs


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Back to back 4s for me. That was 4+.

It’d be cool if Ospreys stuck in Japan for another 3 years or so. He’s building a great log of matches. Every Kushida/Ospreay match was fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> The GOAT junior did it and Mr.Belt is finally back to where it belongs



Hiromu is a savage


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Why did jericho wear lipstick when he wore a mask


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Aw hell nah


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Osaka is Naito's city and Jericho came out here dressed like a fat dad going through a transition at a KISS concert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho definitely told Callis to make those Clockwork Orange references to try to put this shit over


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho snapping in tranny mode


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho looks like Willow's tubby tranny brother

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Is naito gonna die


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho is doing some good heeling but no one wants a dead Naito

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho getting Y2J chants in Osaka is wild


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho vs a titleless okada after this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho is so fucking huge. Dude is a whale.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jericho vs a titleless okada after this



lolOkadawins


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Is his eye bleeding


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is his eye bleeding



Yeah but I can't tell if it's in his actual eye


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Finally sober


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho taking piledrivers on Japanese tables at 47

Jericho is only 6 months younger than Tenzan

That bump Naito took was nasty


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

These dudes taking bumps straight on their crowns


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

What you thinking of this match st


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Botch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah man naito dying


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What you thinking of this match st



I'm enjoying the match a lot. Not sure how I'd score it but my entertainment factor is hella high.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Botch



They've had 3 noticeable ones but as sloppy as that Destino spot was I thought Jericho was able to make it look as natural as a botch can be


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

That really was an awesome codebreaker spot. Jericho has been sloppy with that spot since he started getting this shameless dad bod.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho's body is so shameless that if his younger self could see what he turned into he'd probably end it

This is the darkside of DDP Yoga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Did you see that Japanese woman with a Canadian flag 

Gaijn aren't over


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

That was an awesome save by EVIL


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho vs okada


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Did you see that Japanese woman with a Canadian flag
> 
> Gaijen aren't over


Rukia knows his shit man


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jericho vs okada



Idk the run in with EVIL makes it seem like they might be firing up EVIL to win the IC title


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

The moment i been waiting for


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

It's gonna be the least surprising shit when Kenny and Ibushi get married

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's gonna be the least surprising shit when Kenny and Ibushi get married


A friend of mine who doesnt follow new japan at all.


"I heard omega likes dick"


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> A friend of mine who doesnt follow new japan at all.
> 
> 
> "I heard omega likes dick"



I'mma be specific though. Kenny likes Ibushi's dick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

If Kenny wins because he's finally got the Ibushi dick back in his life idek


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Both guys on the good ass PEDs for this match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'mma be specific though. Kenny likes Ibushi's dick.


Damn i wonder when omega comes to wwe for good will kota join him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Okada is such a natural in the ring. All the stuff people say about Orton and how he's this really gifted wrestler is what I think Okada actually is.

Legend Killer Orton was great though. Legacy Orton is when he hit a wall and just started sucking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

That was a great spot with the V-Trigger. Kenny always makes it look sniff as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Im a be the okada of writing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Are they gonna die


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Oh shit i forgot this was 2 outta 3 i was about to say lmfao


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I like how they had a 2 minute break between the falls

I like how they said Okada and Omega didn't tour BoSJ because they were doing a training camp

Small details that make the product so much cooler


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

The psychology of Kenny's selling is next level

Okada's been chopped by Ishii, Suzuki, Marafuji, and Shibata. Kenny really ain't gonna do shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I love how these dudes make backdrop spots look good

The work is so good


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

They look like there in pain.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Dominion>WK12


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They look like there in pain.



I feel like one of them has a legit injury after every hardhitting spot. Kenny's selling his own knee strikes like their so hard his kneecap might explode.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

The crowd oooing and awing at the peril of this potential spot is OP


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Omega throws an uranagi like 3 times a year and does it amazing everytime. Bray has the shit in his moveset and fucks it up regularly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

God damn it its light outside


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Crazy to think we witnessing a historical feud.

This is the feud that put so many wwe watchers only eyes on the njpw product.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

If Kenny ever does go to WWE he could use the V-Trigger as a finisher and it'd probably be one of the 3 most popworthy moves in the company.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn it its light outside



It's gonna be trippy when I walk out of this theater and it's daylight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If Kenny ever does go to WWE he could use the V-Trigger as a finisher and it'd probably be one of the 3 most popworthy moves in the company.




I mean oh dude from sanity uses the one winged angel just a different name its not like its banned.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Pretty sure there's going to be one more table spot in this match because it's not smashed yet



WhatADrag said:


> I mean oh dude from sanity uses the one winged angel just a different name its not like its banned.



Yeah but he let him hit it for Mania in a battle royal not sure he'd let it be on TV every week.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

It's pretty great storytelling how on the 3rd fall both dudes are so beat they're just trying to hit big moves now


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Okada and Omega are out here trying to give us the GOAT shounen battle


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Is Omega going to summon the ghosts of NJPW to take out Okada?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

This at least 5 stars


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This at least 5 stars



10 stars


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

This is better than their first Dominion match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia bout to come in here and talk abkut the miz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Red shoess like fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

The okada streak has ended.......


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WITH A TEAR IN MY EYE THIS WAS THE GREATEST MATCH OF ALL TIME


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Okada... omega....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

GOATMEGA 

Finally getting to cut a promo in Japanese


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Omega vs kota or naito wk


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Omega vs kota or naito wk



I hope it's Ibushi. Him and Naito have already killed it the past 2 G1's.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Transitioning from Omega/Okada to AFO/AM is honestly my best life right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Omega okada top 5 feud of all time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Kota look turne on


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Omega need to buy okada a new neck


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

Please tell me Omega is going to feud with literally anyone else other than that shitter Cody...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

LMAO some people on twitter are absolutely fuming over Elgin title win


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Elgin is an asshole.  But he's a really good even great wrestler.

So the question is how reluctant should anyone be to do business with him because of his asshole qualities?  New Japan decided that they don't care.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Not a surprise that Jericho won.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Idk if I buy Elgin being difficult to work with. Woke Wrestling twitter hates him because he did an event and a girl got raped but Elgin covered it up. People wanted him to get fired from NJPW at the beginning of the year and were salivating at the though of Jeff Cobb taking Elgin's gaijin spot.

If anyone thinks Elgin is worse than Taichi then idek. That's like saying Ziggler is worse than Jinder or something along those lines.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Jericho looked fucking horrible though. He's got a worse dad bod than Ric Flair.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

"Why we deserve an Emmy? We are just like every show out there, larger than life characters, COMPELLING CONTENT, RELATABLE STORYLINES, where our audience is invested in our characters tragedy, triumph and everything in between."

Fucking hell Steph, can't believe she could say that shit with a straight face

And WWE trying to get an emmy is stupid anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

It's too bad you can't give Jericho Billy Gunn's body.  That's the one thing I don't like about Jericho.  If he's going to continue working, I wish he would improve his physique.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> "Why we deserve an Emmy? We are just like every show out there, larger than life characters, COMPELLING CONTENT, RELATABLE STORYLINES, where our audience is invested in our characters tragedy, triumph and everything in between."
> 
> Fucking hell Steph, can't believe she could say that shit with a straight face
> 
> And WWE trying to get an emmy is stupid anyway



If WWE actually booked their product in a way that was detail oriented and rewarded the viewer for watching with callbacks and nods it’d be one thing. I mean if WWE was just video packages and matches it’d be able to say it was compelling and relatable but that’s ignoring the fact the weekly TV and buildup to matches is piss poor. For every good feud there’s 2 or 3 ones that are so terrible they’re distracting.




Rukia said:


> It's too bad you can't give Jericho Billy Gunn's body.  That's the one thing I don't like about Jericho.  If he's going to continue working, I wish he would improve his physique.



Jericho is all about not working out anymore. Dude use to have a really great physique when you think about it. It’s crazy how DDP Yoga made Goldust into a really great worker but it gave Jericho that shameful body. Jericho should borrow a jersey from Chris Hero.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2018)

I just saw Okada vs Omega.

Goddamn.

This match just replaced AJ vs. DB as my match of the year.

If any of you guys don't watch NJPW, at least watch Okada vs Omega.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If WWE actually booked their product in a way that was detail oriented and rewarded the viewer for watching with callbacks and nods it’d be one thing. I mean if WWE was just video packages and matches it’d be able to say it was compelling and relatable but that’s ignoring the fact the weekly TV and buildup to matches is piss poor. For every good feud there’s 2 or 3 ones that are so terrible they’re distracting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does DDP tell Jericho not to go to the gym or something? lol I don't get it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does DDP tell Jericho not to go to the gym or something? lol I don't get it!



I think it’s just a Jericho thing. I don’t really listen to his podcast anymore but whenever he shills DDP Yoga he says he doesn’t go to the gym. It’s been getting worse steadily.

Jericho in NJPW is interesting stuff though. He’s had one five star match with Omega and I feel like Meltzer will give this one a 5 too. The thing is that Jericho coming out in that stupid tranny gimmick actually makes the match better because the match resonated in spite of that. Naito and Jericho had a GOAT-tier brawl. It’s not WM 13 level but I think it’s in the neighborhood.

This was easily the best PPV of the year in a walk. Takeover was really good stuff but basically every match on Dominion was a 3.5+ star match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I just saw Okada vs Omega.
> 
> Goddamn.
> 
> ...



What about Almas/Gargano?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What about Almas/Gargano?


I'm watching it later today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm watching it later today.



WWE is having a really down year but that match holds up. This Omega/Okada match was my moty easily. I thought part 1 might be the best out of the series but this topped it for me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

every year is a down year for wwe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Every Gargano takeover match has been better than any NJPW match this year.

Meltzer giving that three star ladder match five stars was dementia setting in though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Was listening to the prichard and conrad network podcast on wwecw, this shit so short compared to their real ones. 
Sounds like heyman worked us all back in 2006. Dude sounds like didn't give a shit or knew what he was doing with the 2006 ecw show.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was listening to the prichard and conrad network podcast on wwecw, this shit so short compared to their real ones.
> Sounds like heyman worked us all back in 2006. Dude sounds like didn't give a shit or knew what he was doing with the 2006 ecw show.


I'd rather watch WWECW than the current product tbh...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Every Gargano takeover match has been better than any NJPW match this year.
> 
> Meltzer giving that three star ladder match five stars was dementia setting in though.



Tbf the 2 best NJPW matches happened all this week. I didn’t watch all of BoSJ but imo I think Ospreay/Hiromu was about as good as Almas/Gargano. I think the CWC match was better than the blood feud match.

Man it’s really terrible that idek he gave that match 5 stars. Pretty crazy. That’s like when he gave the Survivor Series match where Shane solo’d Roman and Seth on a hot tag 4 stars. Peak senility.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was listening to the prichard and conrad network podcast on wwecw, this shit so short compared to their real ones.
> Sounds like heyman worked us all back in 2006. Dude sounds like didn't give a shit or knew what he was doing with the 2006 ecw show.



Heyman's booking of ECW from 1998-2000 kinda shows that he was burnt out on ECW and all out of ideas even then. Justin Credible as world champion? Dude...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> I'd rather watch WWECW than the current product tbh...



December to Dismember is pretty great in an awful way


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

That's it for Nixon if it's a legitimate injury.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

How the hell is Sumie Sakai still ROH champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heyman's booking of ECW from 1998-2000 kinda shows that he was burnt out on ECW and all out of ideas even then. Justin Credible as world champion? Dude...



Heyman’s booking is pretty suspect for the most part. The arc of heel trios running ECW is pretty much every story besides Tommy Dreamer never winning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's it for Nixon if it's a legitimate injury.



It’s a good thing they teach them safety first at the PC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Heyman’s booking is pretty suspect for the most part. The arc of heel trios running ECW is pretty much every story besides Tommy Dreamer never winning.



You can still his crappy tendencies in Gabe Spolsky's booking in ROH too. Waiting too long to put the title on the hot character, random ass pushes for guys he desperately wants to make a star due to loyalty, heels winning the blowoff matches all the time...

Remember when Paul tried to get Shannon Moore over like Mikey Whipwreck?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell is Sumie Sakai still ROH champion.


Terrible fucking booking!  What the hell is Roh thinking???


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Kagetsu vs Toni Storm uploaded already!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Terrible fucking booking!  What the hell is Roh thinking???



Dalton Castle the worst ROH champion ever too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I just saw Okada vs Omega.
> 
> Goddamn.
> 
> ...


To be fair , AJ vs DB got little time to put on a show and are saving it down the road if DB resigns.

Okada vs Omega was fire though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 9, 2018)

We already don't want to see this match at MITB so why would we want to see it on RAW?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We already don't want to see this match at MITB so why would we want to see it on RAW?


WWE is giving away PPV matches before the PPV at a staggering rate right now.

And Almas vs Gargano is by far the best WWE match so far this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2018)

Jesus fucking christ that match had my heart in my throat for the last 10 minutes 


this whole ppv was fire af tho and there's no damn way I can justify making time for mitb after seeing what I just saw


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heyman's booking of ECW from 1998-2000 kinda shows that he was burnt out on ECW and all out of ideas even then. Justin Credible as world champion? Dude...


You telling me this dude doesn't look like main event material??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Heyman’s booking is pretty suspect for the most part. The arc of heel trios running ECW is pretty much every story besides Tommy Dreamer never winning.


Shane Douglas should have been the Triple H of the indies.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2018)

_HOOK THE LEG! HOOK THE LEG! HOOK THE LEG!_


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We already don't want to see this match at MITB so why would we want to see it on RAW?


Phew another raw to not watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You telling me this dude doesn't look like main event material??



Wasn't he this at his first time with the WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 9, 2018)

Had this dream the entire crowd walked out during aj vs naka match


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dalton Castle the worst ROH champion ever too.


Davey Richards and Michael Elgin have finally been surpassed as the worst ever ROH champions.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't he this at his first time with the WWE.


Looks like a discount sidekick for a superhero.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You telling me this dude doesn't look like main event material??



When you have a chance to put your world title on a guy that looks like an end-stage AIDS patient, you gotta do it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Davey Richards and Michael Elgin have finally been surpassed as the worst ever ROH champions.



mfw Meltzer gave a Davey Richards vs Michael Elgin match five stars


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

The Roman/Jinder match for Monday night is a shocking decision.  Surely Jinder will take him out backstage or something?  No way will they do that match 6 days before the PPV in Chicago.  0% chance!


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2018)

..._HOOK THE LEG! HOOK THE LEG! HOOK THE LEG!

_
oh my god


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Awesome title match between Kagetsu and Toni Storm. Just finished watching it.  It was a great weekend for Stardom.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Had this dream the entire crowd walked out during aj vs naka match


If you changed it to Brock/Jinder v. Roman you'd be spot on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Looks like a discount sidekick for a superhero.



Meh, one of the few super hero gimmicks that the WWE got right was Super Stacy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, one of the few super hero gimmicks that the WWE got right was Super Stacy.


I don't remember that. But I like the photo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't remember that. But I like the photo.



Creative gave her that gimmick when she became manager to The Hurrican and Super Rosey on the last leg of her career there.  Her last match I think was against Victoria as Super Stacy before leaving the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, one of the few super hero gimmicks that the WWE got right was Super Stacy.


Now she's Super Clooney


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

I think Clooney fucked up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't remember that. But I like the photo.


It was when Hurricane and Rosie were flippin her in a tag team.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, one of the few super hero gimmicks that the WWE got right was Super Stacy.


Wish Super Stacy lasted longer. 

Also Mighty Molly was Molly Holly at her peak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Clooney fucked up.


He married a Thot so probably right?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heyman's booking of ECW from 1998-2000 kinda shows that he was burnt out on ECW and all out of ideas even then. Justin Credible as world champion? Dude...



He was trying at this point to turn WCW into something that NXT looks like now.  But the fans rebelled against it so he just went "Fuck it." and half arsed.  By his own admittance.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

Pressure to do programming and write shows is one of the most overlooked things in professional wrestling I think. A promoter of a smaller wrestling promotion, David Herro, talking about just how hard it is one time on the PWR show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You can still his crappy tendencies in Gabe Spolsky's booking in ROH too. Waiting too long to put the title on the hot character, random ass pushes for guys he desperately wants to make a star due to loyalty, heels winning the blowoff matches all the time...
> 
> Remember when Paul tried to get Shannon Moore over like Mikey Whipwreck?



I kind of consider Sapolsky Paul Heyman without the addiction to speedballing but lacking the manic depressive genius of Heyman. He's a way better buisiness man than Heyman which counts for something with me at least. Heyman probably would have fucked up the Floslam shit. Heyman considers getting the rights to New Jack entrance a top feat.

Pretty much everyone in wrestling is a lying sack of shit but Heyman is such a lying sack of shit everyone calls him out on his suspect shit. Like the "rumor" he was getting paid by VKM that he denies despite a whose who of ECW alumni saying otherwise.



Lord Trollbias said:


> We already don't want to see this match at MITB so why would we want to see it on RAW?



I can't wait dude, the Punjabi Canadian against Samoan Joe

Hopefully we get a chin lock sequence where the ref checks if Roman's unconscious and he starts up his signature moves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I kind of consider Sapolsky Paul Heyman without the addiction to speedballing but lacking the manic depressive genius of Heyman. He's a way better buisiness man than Heyman which counts for something with me at least. Heyman probably would have fucked up the Floslam shit. Heyman considers getting the rights to New Jack entrance a top feat.
> 
> Pretty much everyone in wrestling is a lying sack of shit but Heyman is such a lying sack of shit everyone calls him out on his suspect shit. Like the "rumor" he was getting paid by VKM that he denies despite a whose who of ECW alumni saying otherwise.
> 
> ...


So how was the new ep bro ? Haven't watched yet


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

They did the arm drop spot with Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania.  With the most hated man in the entire company.

That was so fucking funny.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Vince lives and nuts for those babyface comebacks Cena and Roman do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So how was the new ep bro ? Haven't watched yet




Bones is doing a pretty dope job. I kind of wish I had put off watching it though. The next 2-3 episodes are going to really bring it home and they might be better to binge.



Rukia said:


> They did the arm drop spot with Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania.  With the most hated man in the entire company.
> 
> That was so fucking funny.



It’s great that modern day main eventers are still doing spots from Wrestlemania 3

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bones is doing a pretty dope job. I kind of wish I had put off watching it though. The next 2-3 episodes are going to really bring it home and they might be better to binge.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s great that modern day main eventers are still doing spots from Wrestlemania 3


Hmm I should do that. Will be hard to do so though


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

I honestly do like watching old eras of wrestling like 80s WWE, early 90s WCW, that sort of stuff especially old school tags. The thing is that I like those things in the context of its era whereas dudes nowadays just suck. At least Nikolai Volktkoff can blame his era for being trash but Jinder has no excuse. Dude is WWE Sgt. Slaughter level. So is Titus for that matter. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm I should do that. Will be hard to do so though



True. I usually watch as soon as it drops at 5. Only time of the year i’ll get up that early.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Okada/Omega kind of made up for poverty body Durant getting another finals MVP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I honestly do like watching old eras of wrestling like 80s WWE, early 90s WCW, that sort of stuff especially old school tags. The thing is that I like those things in the context of its era whereas dudes nowadays just suck. At least Nikolai Volktkoff can blame his era for being trash but Jinder has no excuse. Dude is WWE Sgt. Slaughter level. So is Titus for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I usually watch as soon as it drops at 5. Only time of the year i’ll get up that early.


Same. Only series I've legit enjoyed lately and its cause Im a sucker for superhero genres.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Okada/Omega kind of made up for poverty body Durant getting another finals MVP


Lebron to Bulls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose did you notice that the Dodgers have been winning like crazy lately?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose did you notice that the Dodgers have been winning like crazy lately?


Yea but they're no threat for a WS so it doesn't matter

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean mad af Matt Kemp gonna overcome Rihanna's cursed vagina and lead the Dodgers to the World Series ten years past his prime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Seems like all the favorites to win their division in the NL started off like complete shit. Just for context the Brewers have the best record in the NL at 39-25.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Dodgers are more injury prone than Samoa Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

I told Dean.  2018 is the Dodgers year.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Kagetsu vs Toni Storm was a really good match.

It had the usual Stardom pitfalls (fighting outside the ring and into the crowd, incompetent referee).  And I guess the finish was a little flat because kagetsu spit into Toni’s face and hit her with the same sequence of moves earlier in the match.  So essentially they repeated the same spot.  But it was good.  One of the best wrestling matches Stardom has produced so far this year.  Io vs Mojo is the other contender.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Seems like all the favorites to win their division in the NL started off like complete shit. Just for context the Brewers have the best record in the NL at 39-25.


Brewers are phonies though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean mad af Matt Kemp gonna overcome Rihanna's cursed vagina and lead the Dodgers to the World Series ten years past his prime.


Ghost as optimistic about WS title as Cavs fans were about the Finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I told Dean.  2018 is the Dodgers year.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lebron to Bulls


I say Lebron to Lakers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I say Lebron to Lakers.


This one is pretty much 90% likelybut I just would find it hilarious that for all the comparisons he goes to Bulls


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

I hope Lebron doesn't sign with the Lakers.  I'm dreading the drives to and from Staples Center.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I honestly do like watching old eras of wrestling like 80s WWE, early 90s WCW, that sort of stuff especially old school tags. The thing is that I like those things in the context of its era whereas dudes nowadays just suck. At least Nikolai Volktkoff can blame his era for being trash but Jinder has no excuse. Dude is WWE Sgt. Slaughter level. So is Titus for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I usually watch as soon as it drops at 5. Only time of the year i’ll get up that early.


Jinder push is proof vince will still push a dude like its 1983 as long as they have the roided look that gets him wet.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Lebron doesn't sign with the Lakers.  I'm dreading the drives to and from Staples Center.


Fuck I hope he does. I'm not too far from there!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck I hope he does. I'm not too far from there!


5 miles away will be a 45 minute drive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Slaughter vs Iron sheik Boot camp match is a legit top ten WWE match of all-time. What's Soultaker talking about.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 5 miles away will be a 45 minute drive.


 true

luckily I don't drive cause fuck driving here.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

Interesting. I'll be available to see that also .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

So many Laker fans up in here


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So many Laker fans up in here


lakers need all the help they can get.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> lakers need all the help they can get.


No they dont 

You guys and Boston should be disallowed from more titles


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

I'll be satisfied if the Lakers stop at 25 titles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'll be satisfied if the Lakers stop at 25 titles.


You greedy bastard 


Not as greedy as @SoulTaker  though with 27 titles already


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So many Laker fans up in here


The basketball section on this forum really took off when Kobe was running things in LA.  And if the Lakers become the dominant team in the NBA again.. Lakers fans will take over.  Be prepared.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The basketball section on this forum really took off when Kobe was running things in LA.  And if the Lakers become the dominant team in the NBA again.. Lakers fans will take over.  Be prepared.


I'm not ready for this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You greedy bastard
> 
> 
> Not as greedy as @SoulTaker  though with 27 titles already



There is no such thing as a real Yankees fan. The last legit Yankees fan existed before Babe Ruth joined the team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk getting destroyed. He needs to use pro wrestling. Not this Brazilian bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There is no such thing as a real Yankees fan. The last legit Yankees fan existed before Babe Ruth joined the team.


Nah man ST is legit a real Yank fan. Dudes one of the few along with Gibbs. Everyone else is suspect though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

You can only be a legit Yankees fan if you know who Kevin Maas is and how many wins Jack Chesbro won in 1904.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No they dont
> 
> You guys and Boston should be disallowed from more titles


Stop hating. Its unsightly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You can only be a legit Yankees fan if you know who Kevin Maas is and how many wins Jack Chesbro won in 1904.


Thats pretty high standards. 

Its like saying youre only a Cubs fan if you were a Chicago Stockings team


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Stop hating. Its unsightly.


You dont know what its like to be treated like a small market


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Stop hating. Its unsightly.


Vince hates us , free agents dont want to come here , and we're the red headed step child of NY and LA


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Poor Deano. No wonder he turns his anger out on Renee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk getting destroyed. He needs to use pro wrestling. Not this Brazilian bullshit.


Punk too skinny now to try and GTS anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Deano. No wonder he turns his anger out on Renee.


 no I turn my anger into drinking 

She just hits herself so she can be on reality tv again


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

Damn Punk got shitted on on Twitter smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn Punk got shitted on on Twitter smh.


I knew he was gonna lose. Dude just isn't fighting material.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no I turn my anger into drinking
> 
> She just hits herself so she can be on reality tv again


Good alibi. Stick to it and don't change a word up!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

People always talk about Punk returning to WWE.  I want to know if his UFC fights have decreased his value.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm starting to think Punk would legit lose to HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People always talk about Punk returning to WWE.  I want to know if his UFC fights have decreased his value.



Honestly , yeah its over for him now. Its either go back to wrestling or get a real job now.



[S-A-F] said:


> I'm starting to think Punk would legit lose to HHH.



I bet Hunter's having the time of his life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I knew he was gonna lose. Dude just isn't fighting material.



Yeah people calling the fight a joke. Crazy stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk taking more Ls than Ash in the pokemon league.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly , yeah its over for him now. Its either go back to wrestling or get a real job now.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Hunter's having the time of his life


Doesn't he work for Marvel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah people calling the fight a joke. Crazy stuff.


Yea now I wonder where he goes from here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Doesn't he work for Marvel?


He makes some comics but its usually small one shots since he's still learning.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk embarrassed wrestling fans with that performance.  We need Brock or Lashley or someone to go beat up a UFC veteran to get some credibility back for pro wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

AJ is supporting the household with her book and her speaking tour.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2018)

Why go there? 

Swear to god though the moment the CM Punk chants start , WWE gonna go full out on bury mode


----------



## Raiden (Jun 9, 2018)

Ouch. Lol he may try UFC one more time after this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk is going to do some stupid shit like fight Bellator next. I mean he lost to literally the worst fighter in UFC beside himself. 

Someone might find someone bad enough for Punk to win. 

Punk needs to go to NJPW and let GOATmega or Naito carry him to a 5 star match. Okada could probably do it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ouch. Lol he may try UFC one more time after this.


3rd times a charm but I don't know if Dana will give him a 3rd try. lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2018)

Punk needs to get NTR'd now to complete the cycle of shame and rebirth to wrestling god.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk needs to get NTR'd now to complete the cycle of shame and rebirth to wrestling god.


AJ dumps him for Big E would be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2018)

Well the average dude now will have the idea they can take Punk in a shoot fight so chances of him getting NTR'd has shot up.

Hope this boy careful out there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 10, 2018)

Punk waited too late in his life to learn to fight professionally.

Not to mention the mileage and injuries over the 20 years he wrestled.

All he needs to do now is show up at ALL IN or go to Japan and challenge Omega for the title.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 3rd times a charm but I don't know if Dana will give him a 3rd try. lol



Was also thinking that...will be hard to rationalize after how bad the beating was this time.

Punk you gotta chill dawg .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

The only thing Punk has left to give to the sports world is making Roman look strong.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Corey acts like a female.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Corey Graves is very thin skinned.  No doubt.

But when he takes shots at Punk.  I'm okay with it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

I understand Punk rubs people the wrong way but some fans act like he shit on their feet and then slapped the shit out them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Corey Graves emo af


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk needs to get NTR'd now to complete the cycle of shame and rebirth to wrestling god.





Rukia said:


> AJ dumps him for Big E would be perfect.





[S-A-F] said:


> Well the average dude now will have the idea they can take Punk in a shoot fight so chances of him getting NTR'd has shot up.
> 
> Hope this boy careful out there.



The total irony of this shit is if you fuckers get cuck'd instead


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The total irony of this shit is if you fuckers get cuck'd instead


Hey don't take it out on us that Punk got his ass beat.

_again._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hey don't take it out on us that Punk got his ass beat.
> 
> _again._


Nah just saying that NTR is not cool to wish on another dude no matter how beta he acts bro. Plus it wont lead to how you think it will


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

>Dat spinning kick
I regret not watching the match now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah just saying that NTR is not cool to wish on another dude no matter how beta he acts bro. Plus it wont lead to how you think it will


No better storyline than a good NTR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

Is corey graves drunk? He been talking shit about cm punk all night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

You guys think Triple H or Stephanie is going to throw shades at CM Punk on Raw?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Punk's spin kicks are almost as well executed and visually pleasing as his top rope elbowdrops.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2018)

You know the wresting thread is dead when you have Big Cass, Fat Corbin and Roman on tv...and we discuss CM Punk getting his ass beaten so easily 

The superstar shakeup only made things worse! They should have Cass, Corbin and Roman rot in Smackdown and just focus on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

You know I do actually know who Kevin Maas is but I don't know the other guy. It's alright I don't consider Ghost a true Laker fan. Dude completely disregards George Mikan's legacy and doesn't stump for Jerry West's cross generational dominance for averaging 30 without a 3 point line.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia shorted out and is stealing memes from the last page

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

CM Punk fucking sucks.  He got his ass beat so bad he can’t even come back to wrestling and pretend to be a fake tough guy now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia shorted out and is stealing memes from the last page


Nah, I just thought it was worthy of a reshare.

CM Punk is done Soultaker.  There's no coming back from last night!


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah, I just thought it was worthy of a reshape.
> 
> CM Punk is done Soultaker.  There's no coming back from last night!


There's always round 3 against Joe Rogan...


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Batista beat up a fat plumber and still came back to wrestling.

WWE employs multiple women who got their asses beat in MMA but somehow are seen as having value to the company.

Meng was gouging out eyeballs in bar fights and is seen as the only dude whose Lesnar level as a shoot fighter and he couldn't even get a midcard run. 

Jericho took Goldberg down in a shoot.

Bart Gunn won the Brawl for All.

Punk is fine to come back to wrestling. The tough guy bullshit is overrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Rogan would beat the fuck out of Punk.

I want to see Jack Gallagher beat up Punk next.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

At the very least Punk can't yell at fatso's in the crowd anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Tbf Joe Rogan is 50 and is in pretty amazing shape for his age. He's still only 5'8, 190.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You know I do actually know who Kevin Maas is but I don't know the other guy. It's alright I don't consider Ghost a true Laker fan. Dude completely disregards George Mikan's legacy and doesn't stump for Jerry West's cross generational dominance for averaging 30 without a 3 point line.



That pretty much bullshit since I locked Lebron out of our top 10 with Jerry West.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> At the very least Punk can't yell at fatso's in the crowd anymore.



No more spinning elbows for the crowd? Say it ain't so


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That pretty much bullshit since I locked Lebron out of our top 10 with Jerry West.



Yeah but you let Bill Russell get into the top 10 with his below average shooting percentages from the center position and 8 team fields


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Punk has no credibility because it's pretty much canon that he's incapable of beating up anyone. WWE will just play this Brock promo on repeat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but you let Bill Russell get into the top 10 with his below average shooting percentages from the center position and 8 team fields



Sin was rigging the top 25 harder than the NBA rigged every Pistons/Lakers finals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Just like the Balor Club, beating up CM Punk is for everybody.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Minoru Suzuki is basically one of the 7 toughest guys to ever step into a wrestling ring and he's a utility main eventer who does leg hooks for 20 minutes. I mean dude lost to Goto at WK12.

I love Goto but losing to Goto is like losing to Ziggler.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sin was rigging the top 25 harder than the NBA rigged every Pistons/Lakers finals.



His right hand man LM was right there trying to use some frankenstein defensive efficiency method despite everyone playing like lab rats on cocaine leading to the piss poor efficiency anyway. 

Though tbf I can't remember how we managed to sneak Walt Frazier in there either but that seems like something I'd be apart of.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rogan would beat the fuck out of Punk.
> 
> I want to see Jack Gallagher beat up Punk next.



You know I'd actually like to see Jack Gallagher beat up Punk too, could be fun


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You know I'd actually like to see Jack Gallagher beat up Punk too, could be fun


Ronda vs Punk could be fun too


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Ronda vs Punk could be fun too



I think Shayna Baszler is more his level

Though speaking of Ronda I wonder if she killed Coachman yet. That's the real money feud waiting to happen.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Which is funny in the context of this:


When the dude whose on Raw every Monday literally said WWE wouldn't want her for being a "broken star". It's amazing that Meltzer says everyone loves Ronda in the back when if any of the other talent pulled the shit she did doing media for Mania they'd get buried. They're so thirsty for Ronda she's actually one of the more OP kayfabe characters in WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

They definitely need to include a Stephanie promo at mitb now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

Joe rogan speaks into the microphone

"I have been training for 20 years but i wont say i can beat punk. However, dmt is a pretty good drug that everyone should try at least once. I been on the road with joey diaz for 20 years now. Look that shit up jamie. Monkeys are pretty strong. Rosanne is not a bad person at all or even racist she just has mental issues. Actually...... thats just not true ar all jon jones could come back. I just dont know how people can get into wwe they arent even doing the proper arm bar. That netflix special was great. Cm punk should retire"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rogan is pretty eh. Sometimes he’s fun as hell and other times it’s douchebro white boy alpha shit. 

I feel like the majority of people of his ilk just don’t have the education of how much MMA and pro wrestling borrow from each other or that there’s an athleticism to both things. Like the pioneers of MMA have so much overlap with pro wrestling.

Sakuraba, Minoru Suzuki, and Masakatsu Funaki have all beaten dudes who Rogan faps to. The latter 2 have been world champions in major Japanese feds. I see the leyline where shitting on pro wrestling is basically shitting on the Shamrocks, Gracies, and Bas Rutten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Rogan's podcast with Alex Jones was fucking nuts. They were talking about pyramids on the moon and how Hillary Clinton is a psychic vampire.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

Real talk though, what happens to Punk now?Surely there won't be a third fight, and he's done with wrestling too. Does he still makes comic for Marvel? Is he a draw there?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

So Pipebomb promo still the best promo of the century?



melonsoda20 said:


> Real talk though, what happens to Punk now?Surely there won't be a third fight, and he's done with wrestling too. Does he still makes comic for Marvel? Is he a draw there?



Bellator then probably prowrestling. My wishful thinking completely biases me from thinking this doesn’t end with him wrestling. Punk’s UFC deal was for 2 fights if I remember correctly and he went from fighting a top level prospect to like the other worst fighter in the company. Dana booked him because he had to and Punk is a draw in Chicago so he can help drive up the gate. Idk how many events they’ve had in Chicago since he started but if I were betting I would take the under of whatever it was.

And I think the MMA training could make Punk a better pro wrestler. He’s a bad MMA prospect not just because he started too late but he’s not classically athletic or quicker than fast. It’s a short time to pick up the psychology of real fights too. 

If Jericho can come out as a tranny whale and kill it with Naito then why can’t Punk?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rogan's podcast with Alex Jones was fucking nuts. They were talking about pyramids on the moon and how Hillary Clinton is a psychic vampire.


Whatever sci-fi book they were reading and shit they were smoking turned them into Woken Joe and Woken Alex.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Just a reminder that we're coming up on the 7 year anniversary of the moment that bought back a lot of lapsed wrestling fans. Promo of the Century.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So Pipebomb promo still the best promo of the century?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure he won't be touching MMA again anytime soon, even in Bellator or Rizin after getting humiliated by a can in front of millions of people watching. And he did say he didn't miss wrestling at all during the court trials, though that could change since he won't be getting big money from any jobs he has right now. At this point IMO he should stick to writing comics for Marvel since his fans would still buy those comics as long as his name is in it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Pipe bomb promo is the most overrated promo in history. Best promo of the century? Let's actually go with a promo that actually drew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Idk the promo that European crowd cut on Bayley like 2 years ago was better. That crowd wrecked her. 

Punk's pipebomb brought fans back and actually monetized into him outshilling Cena for a short period of time. Promo of the century.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Take two Bayley.  

Booker and Lita buried this girl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> I'm pretty sure he won't be touching MMA again anytime soon, even in Bellator or Rizin after getting humiliated by a can in front of millions of people watching. And he did say he didn't miss wrestling at all during the court trials, though that could change since he won't be getting big money from any jobs he has right now. At this point IMO he should stick to writing comics for Marvel since his fans would still buy those comics as long as his name is in it.



I think he already said he plans to continue the MMA route like immediately after the fight. People will stay throwing money to see him fight until it's abundantly clear he probably can't even beat the best fighter at a local MMA gym. They basically had him as  a sideshow in the UFC and he'll continue downward. 



			
				MMAJunkie said:
			
		

> CHICAGO – Saturday’s UFC 225 event drew an announced attendance of 18,117 fans and a live gate of $2.55 million.
> 
> UFC officials announced the tallies after the event, which MMAjunkie attended.
> 
> ...



Look at the Johnson/Dodson fight in particular, that one peaked my interest so I looked it up. It was 2013 with Mighty Mouse and Rampage both on the card. It's the best business they've done in Chicago by a wide margin. That's got value to these guys underneath the UFC.

He said he doesn't miss wrestling under oath and we have to take him at his word but I'll hold out hope he ends up coming back to wrestle when he's sitting around not doing all that much otherwise. Writing stories for Marvel just seems like a really anti-climatic end to a great performer's career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

Corey Graves is gonna kick his ass if he ever shows up in a WWE locker room.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Punk gonna use his high angle spin kick to sweep Corey Grave's legs from under him with the resulting fall causing a brain bleed in Grave's concussion prone cerebellum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Corey Graves thinks Bret screwed Bret


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

They need Punk to try that spin kick on Jason Jordan and then have Jordan catch it and put him in the Ankle lock. It'll make him a star.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Money


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Money


definitely resembles a young Kurt Angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia and i already been on the jj team


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia and i already been on the jj team


He was on his way to becoming the top heel in the company before he was hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

I just want to reiterate.  Wow.  That was an embarrassing performance by Punk last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia and i already been on the jj team


Can both of you do the CM Punk shuffle and twirl?


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 10, 2018)

Dana White: CM Punk's UFC career over after loss

“I wouldn’t put that kid in the Contender Series,” White added at the post-fight press conference for Saturday’s event, which took place at United Center in Chicago.

White was in no mood to give Punk another chance in the octagon after two failed tries.

“No, it should be a wrap,” White said. “The guy’s 39 years old. We gave him two shots, and he had a lot of heart tonight, and I think he should call it a wrap.”

“(Punk) got clipped a lot in that fight, and it looked like he was hurt,” White said. “Michael Jackson I’m not happy with. This guy was acting like a goofball tonight. You get this opportunity to fight CM Punk, and you’re doing, like, bolo punches to the body on top. Never looked like he was trying to finish the fight ever. Looked like he could have finished the fight a few times. Never tried.

“I don’t know what that guy did for a living before we gave him the shot, but whatever it was, he needs to go back and do that again. He’s 0-2 as far as I’m concerned.”

Asked to elaborate on the behavior he considered to be showboating, White said, “I got the sense that he’s a complete f-cking idiot, and I couldn’t wait for that fight to end, and I regretted not putting that fight on Fight Pass. That’s how I felt about that fight.”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I just want to reiterate.  Wow.  That was an embarrassing performance by Punk last night.


Kinda like your posts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

I fucking love Mike Jackson now.  He represented every single one of us in that fight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I fucking love Mike Jackson now.  He represented every single one of us in that fight.


Except I like Punk and would rather see him win these fights instead of taking L after Ls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2018)

CM Punk deserves these L's for abandoning us all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk deserves these L's for abandoning us all.


He spat in our faces!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

I hate wrestling fans as much as Punk does.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pat pat (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CM Punk deserves these L's for abandoning us all.





Rukia said:


> He spat in our faces!


 why is the dude even responsible for being fired on his FUCKING GODDAMN wedding? how? because "muhhhhh" fan he should sit there and get humiliated by a retarded senile old man and...triple H? 
WWE right now have no way to talk because they are producing some of the worst shows of their history while having the best roster OF all time! they had to sell their soul to Saudi to get money. 
i am 100 percent behind punk because I wouldn't let my boss walk on me like I am a little piece of shit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hate wrestling fans as much as Punk does.


I'm conflicted because I do agree that a lot of wrestling fans are trash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm conflicted because I do agree that a lot of wrestling fans are trash.



I think you're trash but it's no fun if you agree you're trash too. 

Be best, Rukia, be best.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

E3 is pretty busy with games this year


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

I can't do E3 live. Too many fucking nerds putting on their Steve Jobs turtlenecks and sports jackets while being awkward as hell. If you're not wearing your Steve Jobs tribute then you're dressed like an extra from the Matrix.

I love my nerd shit but E3 is rough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I can't do E3 live. Too many fucking nerds putting on their Steve Jobs turtlenecks and sports jackets while being awkward as hell. If you're not wearing your Steve Jobs tribute then you're dressed like an extra from the Matrix.
> 
> I love my nerd shit but E3 is rough.


Anything you hoping to hear about?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm underwhelmed by E3 this year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm really happy Capcom remembered that Dante isn't a prissy bicurious emo bitch

Nero actually looks like he might be interesting

Anthem looked great. I'm happy KH3 has a release. Jump Force is interesting. Not really into Assassin's Creed but I've been into Greek Mythology since I was like 6 so I've got some interest in Odyssey. It's cool that they're making Halo, makes me not feel as old. Not really into Gears of War but they seem like pretty alright games.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm underwhelmed by E3 this year.


Microsoft conference was like the first good microsoft conference in years tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm underwhelmed by E3 this year.


It barely started you dingus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm really happy Capcom remembered that Dante isn't a prissy bicurious emo bitch
> 
> Nero actually looks like he might be interesting
> 
> Anthem looked great. I'm happy KH3 has a release. Jump Force is interesting. Not really into Assassin's Creed but I've been into Greek Mythology since I was like 6 so I've got some interest in Odyssey. It's cool that they're making Halo, makes me not feel as old. Not really into Gears of War but they seem like pretty alright games.


I want Anthem but its EA


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Microsoft conference was like the first good microsoft conference in years tho.



Microsoft stays getting shat on



Dean Ambrose said:


> It barely started you dingus



Fruit loop dingus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It barely started you dingus


EA presentation was bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want Anthem but its EA



Pretty sure they're publishing and Bioware is making the game. The really questionable shit will be what form the loot boxes take, but I think they've said they won't do it for this game. Seems like a lie though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> EA presentation was bad.


See here's where we agree immensely


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

pat pat said:


> why is the dude even responsible for being fired on his FUCKING GODDAMN wedding? how? because "muhhhhh" fan he should sit there and get humiliated by a retarded senile old man and...triple H?
> WWE right now have no way to talk because they are producing some of the worst shows of their history while having the best roster OF all time! they had to sell their soul to Saudi to get money.
> i am 100 percent behind punk because I wouldn't let my boss walk on me like I am a little piece of shit



Both sides were bitches during the whole thing.  Punk should have given a notice instead of just walking out and WWE should have been bigger than to fire him on his wedding day.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> EA presentation was bad.


And I wanted it to be good.

Instead it was deflating.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure they're publishing and Bioware is making the game. The really questionable shit will be what form the loot boxes take, but I think they've said they won't do it for this game. Seems like a lie though.


They said they will do micros for customization but thats it .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty sure they're publishing and Bioware is making the game. The really questionable shit will be what form the loot boxes take, but I think they've said they won't do it for this game. Seems like a lie though.



They can't afford for it to be a lie, if they do it the backlash will be so large it will make last years backlash seem like a speed bump


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

I want Punk to fight Mike Litoris next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And I wanted it to be good.
> 
> Instead it was deflating.


But EA sucks anyways so why care about them?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They can't afford for it to be a lie, if they do it the backlash will be so large it will make last years backlash seem like a speed bump



Wasn't last year's backlash basically a speed bump? I mean they've had shady business practices for a while but it doesn't seem like they're headed toward a reckoning. 

Though I may be understating it but to me real backlash is like what happened with companies like Uber or Facebook.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But EA sucks anyways so why care about them?


Unfortunately they have a lot of licenses.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately they have a lot of licenses.


Didn't they fuck up the last star wars game?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't last year's backlash basically a speed bump? I mean they've had shady business practices for a while but it doesn't seem like they're headed toward a reckoning.
> 
> Though I may be understating it but to me real backlash is like what happened with companies like Uber or Facebook.


Nah dude the backlash for EA was massive.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

To be honest I don't think I've ever owned a EA game.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> To be honest I don't think I've ever owned a EA game.


I have owned like over 20.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeah i’ve owned a shit ton of EA games too. Idk my thing is that if it can provide me with some fun for an extended period of time it’s all good. I love games but EA being unscrupulous corrupt fucks has just never really mattered. When EA killed ESPN 2k Football I made my peace with them sucking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 10, 2018)

EA killing FIFA's other modes to whore out Ultimate Team and the debacle that was the Battlefronts have made me give up on them.
ROTS and OG Battlefront 2 are still the best console Star Wars games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

Rogue Squadron and KoToR 1 are my OG Star War jams

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But EA sucks anyways so why care about them?



There was a time when they were good though   Hell they were good enough that when they owned Bulldog and Peter Molyneux they had him keeping his word and making great games



SoulTaker said:


> Wasn't last year's backlash basically a speed bump? I mean they've had shady business practices for a while but it doesn't seem like they're headed toward a reckoning.
> 
> Though I may be understating it but to me real backlash is like what happened with companies like Uber or Facebook.



No it was huge.  All the laws being changed (Mostly in Europe) and court cases about loot boxes is because of EA fucking up Battlefront 2.  The whole Battlefront part of the EA conferance was one big apology because of it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

@Nemesis Ok that was the gap in knowledge I was missing on the subject. Thanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> To be honest I don't think I've ever owned a EA game.



Hmm, I have some of their old Command and Conquer games but I'm not touching that mobile one that was just presented.  Never tried their Star Wars licence games either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2018)

Heh, I rarely touch any type of sports games and those what was on the SNES, Genesis, and Gamecube.  Honestly never bought any of those licensed NFL, MLB, NHL, or FIFFA games.  The only NBA game I have is Jam for the SNES and to me that one is literally a blast to play.    As for the current gen consoles that I own, I don't have any sports game in any of those libraries.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Franchise modes. Rebuilding shitty teams into powerhouses has only gotten more fun now that the AI is stingier.

I'd play the shit out of a franchise mode that got in depth on the Smackdown vs Raw concept again. Having to deal with wrestler morale over card placement and pay. Having to deal with Fox and NBCUniversal as owners while drawing crowds and ratings for the brands and signing talent for the brand. Use NXT as a thing to generate prospects by porting in CAWs of real life guys instead of draft classes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love Franchise modes. Rebuilding shitty teams into powerhouses has only gotten more fun now that the AI is stingier.
> 
> I'd play the shit out of a franchise mode that got in depth on the Smackdown vs Raw concept again. Having to deal with wrestler morale over card placement and pay. Having to deal with Fox and NBCUniversal as owners while drawing crowds and ratings for the brands and signing talent for the brand. Use NXT as a thing to generate prospects by porting in CAWs of real life guys instead of draft classes.


You would think with how simulation heavy the wwe games are nowadays that they would go heavy on GM mode now more than ever before but they don't even put it in the games anymore. Meanwhile it was in back when the games were arcade style. Weird.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I rarely touch any type of sports games and those what was on the SNES, Genesis, and Gamecube.  Honestly never bought any of those licensed NFL, MLB, NHL, or FIFFA games.  The only NBA game I have is Jam for the SNES and to me that one is literally a blast to play.    As for the current gen consoles that I own, I don't have any sports game in any of those libraries.


Yeah I think Street Hoops was the last sports game I played and really enjoyed. I like the ones that are more arcade style and since they don't make those anymore I just don't mess with sports games.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

WWE video games would be a lot better if 2K didn’t exclusively own the license.  I would love it if we had a year that three separate publishers came out with a wrestling game.  Competition like that leads to quality instead of complacency.

I think THQ was a better publisher.  At least there was some variety with their titles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

So was corey graves drunk or not


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So was corey graves drunk or not


he's a bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's a bitch.


Corey Graves looks terrible.  The optics are really bad.  He looks like a whiny bitch.

But he also revealed some truths about Punk.  Punk is a bitch too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

Only reason why id think punk is a bitch is if that shit about him forcing people to either quit wwe or stop being his friend is true.

But if thats not really true and the only thing that happened was hes distant himself from the people that still work for the E. Thats fine. He has every right to decide who he wants to talk. Thats no different then not talking to someone from an old school u used to attend or a former job.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Only reason why id think punk is a bitch is if that shit about him forcing people to either quit wwe or stop being his friend is true.


graves confirmed that to be true.  Jericho and Hornswaggle have also confirmed it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> graves confirmed that to be true.  Jericho and Hornswaggle have also confirmed it.


But the thing is he probably didnt just straight up say i want u to quit.

He probably just stopped fucking with them.


The way they put it in context could change it all up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Punks not wrong leaving the way he left. He just won a lawsuit because they made him wrestle with a concussion. If this was any other regular job we would all be on punks side 100 percent.


Didn't he leave without giving his notice or anything? I don't blame him for leaving though. He would have died had he stayed there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't he leave without giving his notice or anything? I don't blame him for leaving though.


I dont remember.

I feel like he said he was done rumble night. Or he walked out on raw or some shit and they had to rewrite the show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I finished the book IT.

Im watching the 80s tv movie. The kid version of ben looks like KO


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont remember.
> 
> I feel like he said he was done rumble night. Or he walked out on raw or some shit and they had to rewrite the show.


its all pretty messy really.



WhatADrag said:


> I finished the book IT.
> 
> Im watching the 80s tv movie. The kid version of ben looks like KO


Rofl post a pic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

By all accounts, Punk is an asshole and hard to get along with. I mean, he even cut off Colt Cabana.

Corey Graves also has like all the same tattoos Punk does including the knuckle and abdominal tats, so no wonder he's butthurt. The dude really is a Stan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

@WhatADrag i would pick you in a fight against Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> By all accounts, Punk is an asshole and hard to get along with. I mean, he even cut off Colt Cabana.
> 
> Corey Graves also has like all the same tattoos Punk does including the knuckle and abdominal tats, so no wonder he's butthurt. The dude really is a Stan.


All wrestlers are assholes, especially the successful ones. The only two who arent are Rocky and Daniel Bryan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> By all accounts, Punk is an asshole and hard to get along with. I mean, he even cut off Colt Cabana.
> 
> Corey Graves also has like all the same tattoos Punk does including the knuckle and abdominal tats, so no wonder he's butthurt. The dude really is a Stan.



I heard that colt situation was blown out of proportion they all friends still.


Corey is a cuck tho. Wanted to be just like chick magnet punk.


Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i would pick you in a fight against Punk.


Of course im amazing


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Everyone in this thread is a better athlete than Punk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All wrestlers are assholes, especially the successful ones. The only two who arent are Rocky and Daniel Bryan



Nicest wrestler ever was Drake Younger. Dude would literally stand at the door and shake the hand of every fan that showed up for whatever show he was wrestling at, but then WWE hired him to be a NXT referee. Whatta waste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Jason jordan ate two giant hamburgers before.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Spider Gwen is a good choice as a secondary comic book pick-up.  I'm really enjoying it with evil Matt Murdock.  And a consistently vibrant art style.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Now finn starting a baby oil gimmick.

Getting gayer by the month

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Anderson and Gallows very fortunate to escape to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> By all accounts, Punk is an asshole and hard to get along with. I mean, he even cut off Colt Cabana.
> 
> Corey Graves also has like all the same tattoos Punk does including the knuckle and abdominal tats, so no wonder he's butthurt. The dude really is a Stan.


Are you saying Corey has a poster of Punk in his house with Corey's head plastered over Punk's body?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Time to cut their losses.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time to cut their losses.


Cut that man!

Seriously though.  @Lord Trollbias said something about Raw last week that was true.  Baron Corbin was shockingly one of the best things about Raw!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

If Corbin is the highlight of a raw I don't ever want to watch that raw.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 11, 2018)

Great, now that shitter Cody is going to shit up DMC 5 too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Corbin would be a Dudley in the ECW days.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

UpUpDownDown with Asuka and Nakamura is classic. 
He spends the entire video trying to get past the first floor in the Micheal Jackson video game.
Couldn't even go upstairs. Had me in tears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Ugh why I had to tweet shit


----------



## pat pat (Jun 11, 2018)

The shitposting here is becoming predominant guys


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

pat pat said:


> The shitposting here is becoming predominant guys


Rukia always been doing that tho.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Remember raw 25


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

PatPat gonna figure out Baron Corbin and Big Cass suck any day now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 11, 2018)

This one

Card NJPW G1 Special in Cow Palace revealed:

IWGP Tag-Team: Young Bucks (c) vs EVIL & SANADA

IWGP U.S Heavyweight Championship: Juice Robinson vs Jay White (c)

Special Tag Team match: Will Ospreay & Kazuchika Okada vs Bushi and Tetsuya Naito

IWGP Heavyweight Championship: Cody Rhodes vs Kenny Omega (c).

Other matches are still left to be announced!

Honestly, the match I'm the most interested is The Virgin tree hippie vs the Chad knife pervert. Just hope that Cody could actually have a 4* match in the main event with Omega carrying him


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Cody's match with Ibushi was basically 4 stars. Cody's first match against Kenny was apparently pretty good too.

On Punk and Graves, I'm actually leaning more toward Corey. The thing he said about Punk holding his son got me. I mean I can see how someone like Punk would go to the extreme of trying to turn guys against the company for firing him on his wedding. I don't know I don't get why Punk takes that so personally but VKM understood it enough to apologize. There's still something really self-serving about Graves shitting on Punk though.

The parallels with Bret Hart and Punk are kind of crazy. It's not exactly the same but it's crazy similar.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

So Cody is winning the IWGP championship, right?

This heel thing is going too well to have him lose such a big match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So Cody is winning the IWGP championship, right?
> 
> This heel thing is going too well to have him lose such a big match.



Doubtful unless Ibushi turns which is also doubtful. I think Cody is the first challenger in order to give Omega a win. They take title defenses way more seriously in NJPW so it'd be pretty shocking if Omega didn't get at least one defense.

Also Cody needs to get rid of that shitty theme music.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> PatPat gonna figure out Baron Corbin and Big Cass suck any day now.


My uncle still thinks Ryback should have been wwe champion so I dunno.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> My uncle still thinks Ryback should have been wwe champion so I dunno.



All they had to do was feed him more!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

It's weird how Vince didn't trust no Jap to win gold at Mania yet NJPW let white guys win titles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's weird how Vince didn't trust no Jap to win gold at Mania yet NJPW let white guys win titles.


Come on.  That's bullshit and totally unfair to Vince.

Asuka won for two years straight and lost to the top booked girl in the entire company!

Nakamura wasn't working as a babyface.  It would have been a mistake to put the belt on him.

If Asuka loses to Carmella on Sunday.  Then you may have a point.  Until that point though. You are being unfair.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's weird how Vince didn't trust no Jap to win gold at Mania yet NJPW let white guys win titles.


 Because gaijins draw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  That's bullshit and totally unfair to Vince.
> 
> Asuka won for two years straight and lost to the top booked girl in the entire company!
> 
> ...



Ok so Ill agree his babyface run was bad (even though most babyface runs are shit in WWE)

Asuka on the other hand was sacrificed for Ric Flair's daughter which was bullshit.



PlacidSanity said:


> Because gaijins draw?



Do they?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

The Japanese wrestlers are more popular in WWE than the gaijin wrestlers are in Japan.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  That's bullshit and totally unfair to Vince.
> 
> Asuka won for two years straight and lost to the top booked girl in the entire company!
> 
> ...


Actually Nakamura was working as a babyface but wwe gave him shitty feuds on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Hmm, taking care of my nephew for a week and he's going through the WWE Network to find matches on Bliss.  Interesting thing was that he had a crush on Bayley but now is turning to Bliss.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

hard to keep fans invested as a babyface when your two major feuds on the roster are with Baron Corbin and Jinder Mahal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

International House of Burgers.  Smfh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> International House of Burgers.  Smfh.



Would watch but then Vince and creative will find a way to fuck something that basic up.  Then you'll have Steph do another vanity project where she proclaims next week it'll be a first all women's grilling event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, taking care of my nephew for a week and he's going through the WWE Network to find matches on Bliss.  Interesting thing was that he had a crush on Bayley but now is turning to Bliss.



Yeah, it's almost like boys are attracted to girls that aren't portrayed as mentally retarded.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Actually Nakamura was working as a babyface but wwe gave him shitty feuds on the main roster.



Everything was working about Nakamura except Nakamura. 

But lets forget that he spent 90% of the royal rumble laying down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Cody gonna win the roh title then lose to omega a week later lmfaoooo​


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

It must suck to be an ROH fan. Your next world champion is either Matt Taven or Cody. That's like a having the last two competitors in the rumble be Dolph Ziggler and Bobby Roode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It must suck to be an ROH fan. Your next world champion is either Matt Taven or Cody. That's like a having the last two competitors in the rumble be Dolph Ziggler and Bobby Roode.



Hmm, that depends.  Heel Roode is really fun to watch and pre-fucked Amy Schumer Ziggler had some soul before getting it sucked out and then trying out comedy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Sanity gonna try to convince his nephew to sexualize Bayley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sanity gonna try to convince his nephew to sexualize Bayley.



Tempted so I can laugh a my sister on the amount of money she'll be spending on the shrink for the kid but I'm not a monster man.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Bayley probably has the most disturbing toys out of any wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2018)

Punk, Ryback, Cody, Del Rio, Wade Barret, Swagger, Enzo and Jericho 

Can a promotion with these 8 as it's core rise up? or nah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Punk, Ryback, Cody, Del Rio, Wade Barret, Swagger, Enzo and Jericho
> 
> Can a promotion with these 8 as it's core rise up? or nah



I'm glad you included Punk. Promotions always need a jobber to make everyone else look good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Punk, Ryback, Cody, Del Rio, Wade Barret, Swagger, Enzo and Jericho
> 
> Can a promotion with these 8 as it's core rise up? or nah


No.  Those guys are too old.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> No shit.


 She's some kinda man who had his chest done!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm glad you included Punk. Promotions always need a jobber to make everyone else look good.


This is so dirty.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I saw rumors about Ellsworth coming back.  And I immediately fantasized about Ellsworth beating the fuck out of Punk in his next UFC fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw rumors about Ellsworth coming back.  And I immediately fantasized about Ellsworth beating the fuck out of Punk in his next UFC fight.


Well Ellsworth has no chin so good luck knocking him out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well Ellsworth has no chin so good luck knocking him out.



Matt Riddle couldn't knock out Ellsworth because there was no chin to secure a submission with and no chin to hit with his kneestrike.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Seeing all these posts , starting to think Ghost and Rukia are Vince and Hunter in disguise


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia is Nicholas. His dad gets him to plug pro WWE propaganda on here in order to keep his job as a ref.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia is Nicholas. His dad gets him to plug pro WWE propaganda on here in order to keep his job as a ref.


Think about it

<Hates Punk
<has terrible ideas
<doesn't believe in asian wrestlers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

That thing about Asian wrestlers is not true.  If anything, I prefer Asian wrestlers.

I subscribe to Stardom.  And my WWE subscription is inactive right now.  (Yes, I canceled it after Backlash.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

For whatever reason VKM loved Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2018)

You lie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> For whatever reason VKM loved Kenzo Suzuki



Suzuki was way more charismatic than Nakamura.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I will update the prediction thread after sd this week. So we can guess for mitb


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

I mean the issues with Nakamura are a combo deal of fuckups. Nakamura is literally just happy to be there and acting like every match is World Tag league, while VKM tried to put these stupid ass gimmicks on him instead of letting him be the King of Strong Style. 

It also hurts Nakamura that his matches with AJ are really bad. You’d think they would have been in tear the house down mode but they weren’t.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Meltzer speculated that Nakamura came to WWE because he’s banged up.  And he can get away with being the King of Soft Style here.  I think Dave was probably right for once.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia think he slick. He got subs to other channels so he can scout talent to snatch up for the E.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Catching up on being the elite. Im so far behind


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I dont know how people hate cody.
He hates flip gordan.

Seems like a good man to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Nakamura needs to steal the Kung Funaki gimmick and then get Shane to do the voiceovers in his promo.

INDEED.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont know how people hate cody.
> He hates flip gordan.
> 
> Seems like a good man to me.



Name a person that likes Flip Gordon doe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Joey ryan<<<


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Name a person that likes Flip Gordon doe.


Come on man dnt put this on me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t think Nakamura was banged up. He just came here and coasted after the Sami match. It’s really remarkable his best match was his first one but it is what it is.

Nakamura has done this type of thing all throughout his NJPW run. A lot of big names do.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Nakamura vs db will be flames tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

The last man standing match could actually be good if they avoid the draw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Nakamura may be the only man Punk can defeat, because Nakamura would be too lazy to defend himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

What about punk vs joey ryans dick


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nakamura vs db will be flames tho



Literally have no hopes of that. Only thing i’m hoping for is for DB to go to Japan and make Okada tap.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Didn't KO have bad matches with Styles too tho? Maybe we can't use AJ as a benchmark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura may be the only man Punk can defeat, because Nakamura would be too lazy to defend himself.



Idk man i’m thinking getting shoot punched would bring out the super ace


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

This is just humiliating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't KO have bad matches with Styles too tho? Maybe we can't use AJ as a benchmark.



Underwhelming matches but I was at there house show match and it was miles better than anything that made tape. Ziggler/Nakamura was better at the house show too.

AJ works every style pretty well. He could probably have a decent match with Jeff Hardy’s corpse.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't KO have bad matches with Styles too tho? Maybe we can't use AJ as a benchmark.



That's more on Owens. Dude ruined his own cardio by getting fatter and then started shitting up his own matches with that Chinlock city bullshit. Owens had bad matches with Rollins and Jericho too. 

AJ literally dragged a decent match out of Jinder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Literally have no hopes of that. Only thing i’m hoping for is for DB to go to Japan and make Okada tap.


Dont see him leaving.


[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't KO have bad matches with Styles too tho? Maybe we can't use AJ as a benchmark.


Aj vs ko also had 20 shit finishes like this one is having.
It seems like wwe has the mindset of if they are really highly praised wrestlers they milk the feud instead of giving us actual matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is just humiliating.


Both of these guys got their asses kicked against Mickey Gall.  A match I would like to see?  CM Punk and Mike Jackson vs Mickey Gall in a handicap match.  The first ever handicap match inside of the octagon.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

KO needs to go back to his 2015 ring work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

WWE needs to sign Mickey Gall and make him another son that Kurt didn't know about and then him and Jason Jordan should form a tag team.

Then they spend all their time talking mad shit about how crappy the UFC is. Have Gall beat up Ronda and act like it was a big accomplishment that he beat up the "greatest woman fighter of all-time."


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Underwhelming matches but I was at there house show match and it was miles better than anything that made tape. Ziggler/Nakamura was better at the house show too.
> 
> AJ works every style pretty well. He could probably have a decent match with Jeff Hardy’s corpse.


It sounds like the TV matches are really restrictive. Even when given PPV time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

I think at some point Owens figured out after the Cena trilogy and the Zayn feud that he could coast on a few highspots and dick around doing character work in the ring. He hasn't had many high end matches since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

wwe doesn't really allow too many fast paced great matches anymore anyways. too many guys were getting hurt when they loosened up on them. now its back to the really restrictive wwe style again from the 00s and early teens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

These fuckers do sleeper holds and chin locks all day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

It also doesnt hell we get so many multi man matches thay dont involve actual tag teams


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I think Owens decided he didn't care anymore after he lost the Universal title to Goldberg.

There's a noticeable decline in his work at that point.  He just had a really good match with Roman at the Rumble.  Then he was forced to job to a part timer that neither him or Jericho liked that much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe doesn't really allow too many fast paced great matches anymore anyways. too many guys were getting hurt when they loosened up on them. now its back to the really restrictive wwe style again from the 00s and early teens.



There's nothing wrong with wrestling a slow pace. Punk vs Cena was a classic and that match was hella slow. It's more that the guys coming up from NXT blow their wads wrestling a style that they're never going to be allowed to do on the main roster and when they come up, they get lost. Just look at the Four Horsewomen in NXT compared to the main roster. They all turned into botch machines who can't improvise very well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's nothing wrong with wrestling a slow pace. Punk vs Cena was a classic and that match was hella slow. It's more that the guys coming up from NXT blow their wads wrestling a style that they're never going to be allowed to do on the main roster and when they come up, they get lost. Just look at the Four Horsewomen in NXT compared to the main roster. They all turned into botch machines who can't improvise very well.


A lot of these people are bad at doing a more slow paced style since they're used to the more fast paced indie style. Its why Bret was saying a lot of matches now lack psychology.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Owens decided he didn't care anymore after he lost the Universal title to Goldberg.
> 
> There's a noticeable decline in his work at that point.  He just had a really good match with Roman at the Rumble.  Then he was forced to job to a part timer that neither him or Jericho liked that much.


Goldberg a bigger draw than him tho. Shits a business and phoning it in afterwards won't get people invested in him. He just killed his own chances of being a potential draw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> A lot of these people are bad at doing a more slow paced style since they're used to the more fast paced indie style. Its why Bret was saying a lot of matches now lack psychology.



Too much no-selling wannabe NJPW fighting spirit stuff seriously shits up psychology. Rollins and Owens are the biggest offenders. Remember Rollins kickout out of two perfectly executed Skull Crushing Finales and then immediately running around on his "injured" leg to do Phoenix splashes and top rope curb stomps?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel like i could skip raw again


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too much no-selling wannabe NJPW fighting spirit stuff seriously shits up psychology. Rollins and Owens are the biggest offenders. Remember Rollins kickout out of two perfectly executed Skull Crushing Finales and then immediately running around on his "injured" leg to do Phoenix splashes and top rope curb stomps?


That's the "high threshold of pain" excuse they always use.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too much no-selling wannabe NJPW fighting spirit stuff seriously shits up psychology. Rollins and Owens are the biggest offenders. Remember Rollins kickout out of two perfectly executed Skull Crushing Finales and then immediately running around on his "injured" leg to do Phoenix splashes and top rope curb stomps?



I thought they were building Rollins up as the guy that could hang with Roman and Brock as the only few that can treat finishers like shit.  I mean the F5 and Spear have be made into common signatures moves from that past matches between the two.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like i could skip raw again


Short rope tonight.  A bad segment or two and I'm out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

As bad as RAW has been, at least they don't have Sumie Sakai as women's champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Why sumi look 70

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

EVIL is going to beat the piss out of Jericho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Jericho the world's toughest gay mime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm cool with the no-selling fighting spirit shit and I think there should be more kill them dead spots. Like how Okada does the tombstone, rainmaker, and then throws a second rainmaker. I don't think it should be every match but it's cool for the story.

It's different than getting your leg worked the entire match then using your leg dependent finisher to super effectiveness. That shit is dumb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

I think fighting spirit or occasional no-selling is okay, as long as only a few wrestlers have access to it...like main eventers or champions. It should be treated like an S-class jutsu. 

Having jobbers like No Way Jose or a doofus like Cass use fighting spirit is fucking stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lebron is coming to LA guys.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think fighting spirit or occasional no-selling is okay, as long as only a few wrestlers have access to it...like main eventers or champions. It should be treated like an S-class jutsu.
> 
> Having jobbers like No Way Jose or a doofus like Cass use fighting spirit is fucking stupid.


But he's 7 feet tall!! He has to have some fighting spirit in him!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But he's 7 feet tall!! He has to have some fighting spirit in him!



Spoiler: He's actually 6'8


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Cass has some of the worst working punches ever


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cass has some of the worst working punches ever



Cass has some of the worst everything ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Cass fixing to be the worst big man WWE has had since Giant Gonzalez


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Talking to my uncle now. He think anyone that doesn't believe Ryback hard are McMahon tools. 

He said Ryback should have feuded with Lesnar and became champ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Spoiler: He's actually 6'8


and you can't teach that!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Talking to my uncle now. He think anyone that doesn't believe Ryback hard are McMahon tools.
> 
> He said Ryback should have feuded with Lesnar and became champ.



Your uncle stans for Ryback even harder than Izzy does for Bayley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

It's funny how Ryback actually was over for like 4 months before they basically decided to kill his momentum by putting him in a feud with Punk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Didnt they offer ryback 1 million dollars but he felt like he was worth more?

Been irrlevant ever since.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I will watch monday night draws wirh the naruto fam


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Your uncle stans for Ryback even harder than Izzy does for Bayley.


If only you knew what he said about Mason Ryan and Big Cass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt they offer ryback 1 million dollars but he felt like he was worth more?
> 
> Been irrlevant ever since.



350 over 3 years which is still nice money.

Ryback doesn't do anything except the podcast. He does Wrestle Circus because he's boys with Pat Buck.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's funny how Ryback actually was over for like 4 months before they basically decided to kill his momentum by putting him in a feud with Punk.


Feed him more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

So starting off Raw with people on ladders and Kurt Angle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So starting off Raw with people on ladders and Kurt Angle.


It’s only going to be good if this ends with Murphy officially being cucked in front of 3 million people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Baron embracing the baldness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lmfao!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you Baron!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck, cutting promos from the ladders.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Man I really can't wait for the Corbin/Reigns feud. Shit is going to be lit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, cutting promos from the ladders.


Not the first time they have done this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy shit, Alexa pulling for Strowman.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I turn in into alexa screaming on a ladder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Murphy is a pussy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not the first time they have done this.



True but still dumb in my opinion.   Well there is your cucking of Murphy man.  Alexa's voice when naming Strowman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I really can't wait for the Corbin/Reigns feud. Shit is going to be lit


Another who do you cheer for situation


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Man Finn really does sound like such a fucking leprechaun


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

My mind fuxking wirh me. Why is alexa walking down the ramp i thougjt she was on a ladder moaning just a min ago


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

But why did Alexa go to the back just to come back out again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Even Cole calling it out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Winner between these women get to sleep wth me so i hope nattie loses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Winner between these women get to sleep wth me so i hope nattie loses


Best post you have written.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Winner between these women get to sleep wth me so i hope nattie loses


WAD acting like he wouldn't bang her gladly if given the chance.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Drag acting like Nattie's grandma face doesn't remind him of Charlotte

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Holy shit, Banks fucking gored by Moon with that flying body.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Also remember gentle posters, anything dumb done is Dub Dub E logic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Every single time I see the women do that spot I get flashbacks of Lita killing herself


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WAD acting like he wouldn't bang her gladly if given the chance.


I honestly wouldnt man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I honestly wouldnt man.


I'll believe you...for now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Ember moon most likely the freakest. She corny so she gotta make up for it by sucking the soul outta you. I can tell sasha uptight unless u ghost

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ember moon most likely the freakest. She corny so she gotta make up for it by sucking the soul outta you. I can tell sasha uptight unless u ghost



She's married to a guy that helps make the costumes, of course she's going to be uptight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Ember sounds like she's playing Tennis with all the grunting she does during matches


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Banks fucking gored by Moon with that flying body.


Banks concussed after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Did Paige call up Ember and say Fuck up Banks for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Paige call up Ember and say Fuck up Banks for me.


Paige on sd


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm enjoying this match.  But it just highlights to me that there are too many women in the mitb match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Wtf.... coach still has a job?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Hate how EVERY single Fatal 4 Way either has or teases the Tower of Doom spot.
Also wtf they just came back from a commercial?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I hate the tower of doom.  It's too coordinated.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Still waiting on Ronda to fuck up Coach for calling her a broken star


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf.... coach still has a job?


Coach sucks.  Bring back JBL.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Corbin just improved his look 10000%
If they already showed it I missed the first 10 minutes of RAW so fuck y'all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Hmm, does that mean the guys will be doing the same later on tonight.  Dammit, how many times are we going to see KO having to kill himself bumping for Strowman with that ram.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't want to see Owens eat that shoulder tackle anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

That was a nasty backbreaker Bliss gave to Banks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck, Corbin is gonna be a star now!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Hmm, at Nattie win.  Does that mean someone here is disappointed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Shit Natalya may actually win on Sunday to cash in on Ronda


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Braun needs to replace the "Braaauunn" at the beginning of his theme with Alexa moaning his name to get full cucking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Bliss is winning at mitb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

What happened to Bobby Roode since NXT is a travesty. I honestly can't fucking stand even seeing him in the ads let alone in the ring nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn i gotta hide from nattie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What happened to Bobby Roode since NXT is a travesty. I honestly can't fucking stand even seeing him in the ads let alone in the ring nowadays.



For years, people compared Roode to Randy Orton and they were right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

KO laced those olives.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

KO is smart but Balor and Roode are retarded so they won't follow the plan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What happened to Bobby Roode since NXT is a travesty. I honestly can't fucking stand even seeing him in the ads let alone in the ring nowadays.


I hate Bobbi Rude.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO is smart but Balor and Roode are retarded so they won't follow the plan.


Braun is going to win.  Babyface characters are so fucking dumb.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Kind of cray how WWE put Nia out to try by saying she's 272. Ronda was fighting at 135 and is probably only slightly bigger now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn i gotta hide from nattie



Bag on her head, reverse cowgirl, and some headphones with the voice of a porn star of your liking will probably make the time go fast.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Bobby Roode can be entertaining as a heel. I quite enjoyed him being a terrible human being and shitting on his family after he won the title in TNA. Shit was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bobby Roode can be entertaining as a heel. I quite enjoyed him being a terrible human being and shitting on his family after he won the title in TNA. Shit was hilarious.


Roode is a good Heel but a terrible Face. I genuinely have no idea which retard in creative said let's take everything he did in NXT and make him a cookie-cutter smile all the time Face but whoever it was better not still have a job.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ember moon most likely the freakest. She corny so she gotta make up for it by sucking the soul outta you. I can tell sasha uptight unless u ghost


Something about Ember drives me nuts. I think you figured some of it out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bag on her head, reverse cowgirl, and some headphones with the voice of a porn star of your liking will probably make the time go fast.


Damn did you fuck nattie


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Remember when Breezango were over AF but then WWE squandered all of that and made them disappear into obscurity?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

What's with the record scratch in Dolph's name, it's terrible.

Drew McIntyre actually looks like world champion material. There is no wellness program on the indys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Roman vs drew would be fire


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Remember, Nattie was so unfuckable, Tyson Kidd watched NJPW tapes all day instead of fucking her on Total divas

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

I mean tbf tbh Tyson has been banging her out since he was a teenager. He's probably bored af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn did you fuck nattie



No but I figured if there was no other way out then that process would be the most humane on you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

mfw Tyler Breeze is the only guy to wrestle Jushin Thunder Liger in a WWE ring and now he's in a homoerotic comedy tag


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> mfw Tyler Breeze is the only guy to wrestle Jushin Thunder Liger in a WWE ring and now he's in a homoerotic comedy tag


Dude should go back to NXT. Main roster ruined him.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

McIntyre just needs to hit Dolph with a Claymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Wwe has 20000 multi man matches but dont give a darn about the tag division

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Fuck sakes, "What" chants starting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe has 20000 multi man matches but dont give a darn about the tag division


AOP been banished to the Shadow Realm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe has 20000 multi man matches but dont give a darn about the tag division


WWE is incapable of booking any midcard feuds that don't involve the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

They didnt even mention authors of pain


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe has 20000 multi man matches but dont give a darn about the tag division



The problem with the multiman tags is how they book them without any real details


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre just needs to hit Dolph with a Claymore.



Probably will when 3MB form again but they need to roid up Heath first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Not even hiding the attempt that they are muting parts of the crowd for more pumped in cheers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

How is it yours when you never won it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

Honestly just think they really have nothing for AOP. They're touring and winning on the C-show. Seems like they want to do this Deleters of Worlds gimmick then this Dolph/McIntyre thing before giving AOP a look.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly just think they really have nothing for AOP. They're touring and winning on the C-show. Seems like they want to do this Deleters of Worlds gimmick then this Dolph/McIntyre thing before giving AOP a look.


Drew/Zig will beat Deleter of Worlds for the Tag Titles then Bray will turn on Matt. Drew/Zig will talk shit then AOP will come out. AOP will win Tag Titles then one of Drew/Zig will turn on the other.
Also Sanity not gonna debut till BB squash Guns n' Gallows.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Is @WhatADrag gonna fuck Nattie?  He sort of promised that he would.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Of course corey graves says this shit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lucha Underground on Wednesday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is @WhatADrag gonna fuck Nattie?  He sort of promised that he would.


Come on forget i said anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Even Graves tired of Brock's shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is @WhatADrag gonna fuck Nattie?  He sort of promised that he would.



Too risky, Drag might blow up and botch the finish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

The fuck is this.  Jinder talking homo-erotic shit.  Well he's lucky he's from Canada or that would have gotten him stoned to death somewhere else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Even Graves tired of Brock's shit.


Graves is probably butt hurt that Brock never calls him back or goes to dinner with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Jinder has actually frauded his way into being WWE's best treated mid-card heel. When WWE aren't focusing on this "you hate me because I'm brown" shit he's actually tolerable. Also helps that he's improved in-ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Cole need to be strangled


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Jinder telling the truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

K, good thing it wasn't the Great Caca or I've would've destroyed my TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Did those dumb fucks starting playing Roman's music before Jinder's attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Would have been lit if the punnjabi playboy came out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Singh is more outmatched than CM Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't hinder Jinder.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

Face to face, fuck that.  The last two times Nia and Ronda went face to face it came off awkward.  And keep Ronda off commentary.  Fuck sakes you saw she was reading off of something and sounded the same.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

only way uso's beating bludgeon brothers is if naomi comes out wearing this again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

I like B-Team but how do they have the best Tag team theme in all of WWE?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> only way uso's beating bludgeon brothers is if naomi comes out wearing this again.





By dressing up like Diana from the Dungeons and Dragons cartoon.  Might as well to combat the Borderland's theme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Face to face, fuck that.  The last two times Nia and Ronda went face to face it came off awkward.  And keep Ronda off commentary.  Fuck sakes you saw she was reading off of something and sounded the same.


And they don't have Stephanie to save it this time.

They have Coach.  And he sucks at his job.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Glad im watching this cancer with u guys


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like B-Team but how do they have the best Tag team theme in all of WWE?


Every other tag team just uses 50% of the music from each guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Glad im watching this cancer with u guys


This is actually one of the best shows in a while.  Lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> only way uso's beating bludgeon brothers is if naomi comes out wearing this again.



If I ever in my life got to fuck I’m gonna worship that ass like a pagan idol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every other tag team just uses 50% of the music from each guy.


Only Tag Teams with good themes are B-Team, Usos, New Day, Sanity and AOP and 2 of those aren't even on TV. The Bar have a good theme too but its pretty much just Sheamus's with Cesaro's intro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Glad im watching this cancer with u guys


Actually been one of the better RAWs in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't hurt your brother Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Corbin needs to come out and make the show more interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

If WWE were serious about Seth becoming Universal Champion I 100% would support Elias becoming Intercontinetal Champion.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

lol Elias is funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn.  NXT commercial and they didn't even mention Ricochet/Dream.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

For sure thought  no way jose was gonna be the next stone cold


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If I ever in my life got to fuck I’m gonna worship that ass like a pagan idol


she probably give uso personal stinkfaces.

I remember how ass oriented her moveset used to be. wew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Elias so so so fucking good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> she probably give uso personal stinkfaces.
> 
> I remember how ass oriented her moveset used to be. wew




"Do it like my daddy, baby."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Elias actually got to finish his song I'm so happy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Elias is the goat.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "Do it like my daddy, baby."


 the first time naomi's ever had that request from a man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

I was on the toilet but i heard elias talking wild smack.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I have never seen a wrestler smash a prized guitar before.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Seth smashing that guitar is such a Heel move.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

This segment is dragging.  But the crowd seems to be into it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Elias and Seth having the best segment on RAW yet again? Imagine my shock.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

KO is so fucking smart!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> KO is so fucking smart!


Man even had to lie that he didn't think he could beat Braun to get Roode on side. Master planner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Bayley on? Stream off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Why is Bayley having a match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Bayley having a match?


To piss off ghost


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

What the fuck was that by Bayley?  Tried a baseball slide and failed miserably.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

You know for once. FOR ONCE. I'd like to see a Face completely ignore the Heel's posse when they are on the ropes trying to play distraction and just focus completely on beating the Heel in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I hate Nia and I hate Ronda.  Boooooooo!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Ronda ruined Joan Jett.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

What the fuck is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Shitposting aside that was probably Ronda's best promo despite the cringe material she was given.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Nia was bad though.  Ouch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Nia should have used Alexa as her mouthpiece in this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

No Way Jose 
Actually hope Hawkins wins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I can't believe Murphy is in a hotel room watching another Strowman/Bliss segment.  I just can't believe it.

He really is going to shoot up the executive offices if WWE doesn't quit this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe Murphy is in a hotel room watching another Strowman/Bliss segment.  I just can't believe it.
> 
> *He really is going to shoot up the executive offices if WWE doesn't quit this shit.*


Considering how WWE is booked at times that may actually be for the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Is Bobby Roode actually being smart for once?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Why are WWE treating Sami like this?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

LMAO AT THIS ZAYN/LASHLEY SEGMENT!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why are WWE treating Sami like this?


Honestly.  This is hurting Lashley way more than Sami.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly.  This is hurting Lashley way more than Sami.


Honestly both men would be justified in dragging Vince out and beating the shit out of him on live TV

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

The Zayn/Lashley feud might actually cause USA or Fox to back out of those lucrative tv deals.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Zayn is great at being obnoxious.  Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

Lashley can do all this military shit easily but WWE didn't book him as a dominant monster Heel like in TNA. THIS FUCKING COMPANY.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

I think Owens is the only mitb contender on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Raw women likely to win.  Smackdown men likely to win.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 11, 2018)

Finn Balor looks like he belongs in the Greyjoy`s on Game of Thrones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Kevin Owens is the only guy with a brain on this show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 11, 2018)

He`s got a huge mouth.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Lord have mercy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

This program needs to end with Roode turning heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lord have mercy!


Badonk
A
DONK


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Brilliant rollout by Owens.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 11, 2018)

Stopped watching to eat dinner. Did I miss anything? Did Drag make himself even more suspect by saying he wanted to fuck Ruby Riott?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Haven't watched raw tonight. I'm just here to post booty gifs for you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

When I beat Drag at predictions, I want him to use a Nattie set for at least a year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice.  Owens took Braun out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stopped watching to eat dinner. Did I miss anything? Did Drag make himself even more suspect by saying he wanted to fuck Ruby Riott?


Drag gonna make a bet where he has to choose between fucking Shayna Baszler or Nicole Bass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

KO's face when Braun got up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

KO sells the shit out of that shoulder block.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2018)

I bet Vince chuckles at that Braun KO shoulder tackle spot which is why he has it done everytime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Poor Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Owens has gotten pinned almost every week.  He has to be winning at mitb.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)

If The Rock and Yokozuna did the fusion dance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

Raw mitb odds imo.  In order of likelihood.

Men-
Owens
Balor
Strowman
Roode

Women-
Nattie
Bliss
Banks
Ember


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2018)

We got some good ass games coming out guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I missed that.  Good promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Haven't watched raw tonight. I'm just here to post booty gifs for you guys.


You're the hero we need


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're the hero we need


Thanks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

Just watched Jericho vs Naito...

...holy shit, Jericho is so fat now I bet drag would want to fuck him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Jericho looks awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

I had to quit watching RAW. I was ready to commit murder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Thanks.


Y u taking credit Vince?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

The fucking Umbrella Corporation never stays dead and buried!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The fucking Umbrella Corporation never stays dead and buried!


Bro, I marked out too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Crazy how Corbin looks even worse bald.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Resident Evil 4 was my favorite though 2 is also good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Never played the others. I just own 2 on playstation. Its hard af. I died in the beginning of the game 80 times before i actually figured what to do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

RAW is the worst i have ever seen it.
I felt physically ill watching tonight and someone of you said this is actually better compared to the last few weeks.

RAW doesnt even have a main event scene. They just close the show with a bunch of losers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> RAW is the worst i have ever seen it.
> I felt physically ill watching tonight and someone of you said this is actually better compared to the last few weeks.
> 
> RAW doesnt even have a main event scene. They just close the show with a bunch of losers.


Tonight was definitely better than last week.

But let’s be honest.  The superstar shakeup hurt Raw.  It hurt Raw badly.

So assuming that the bad writing and bad segments are going to continue.  How would I fix Raw?

1). New general manager
2). Get rid of Coach
3). Raw and Smackdown make some trades.
4). Raw needs either AJ or Daniel Bryan.
5). Get the belt off of Brock.
6). Get the belt off of Nia.
7). End the show at the top of the hour.  3 hours is a long show, 3 hours and 15 is unnecessary.
8). Too many commercials in the middle of matches.
9). Fix the tag division


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jun 12, 2018)

What went so wrong with her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

Nothing went wrong. Bayley was always trash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tonight was definitely better than last week.
> 
> But let’s be honest.  The superstar shakeup hurt Raw.  It hurt Raw badly.
> 
> ...


Creative team needs to be creative.
They also need to stop having all of their interest in talent who dont need to be pushed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

What does the creative team do all week since they clearly dont plan shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tonight was definitely better than last week.
> 
> But let’s be honest.  The superstar shakeup hurt Raw.  It hurt Raw badly.
> 
> ...



Easy fix:

Put the UC belt on Strowman
IC belt on Balor
Deleter of Worlds keeps the tag belts
Give Jason Jordan a UC title push
Send Corbin, Nia and Roman to Smackdown

Problem fucking solved


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)

I want Taeler Hendrix to sit on my face

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Had no idea Big Cass been in wwe since 2011. I thought you guys were a little hard on him but he should have progressed by now. He's been in wwe almost seven years, fuck what a joke!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Bobby Lashley is terrific at obstacle courses.  But ultimately that doesn't mean shit!  Sami still beat the fuck out of him!  LMAO.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Sami Zayn segments make me sad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

SAF's uncle secretly Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sami Zayn segments make me sad


I don't think he can ever go back to being the babyface he used to be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't think he can ever go back to being the babyface he used to be.



I don't know about that. If he went through an arc similar to the one he went through in NXT then I think he'd get a groundswell of babyface support.

Even then as a heel his antics scream punch me in the face which is great, you want heels to be punchable, that's the point. That said he should be a dastardly heel that gets his comeuppance in these matches. Like if they wanted to run back Seth's horrible ass chickenshit heel run with Sami instead it would probably be pretty great.  That's probably never going to happen here though. 

Dude should leave and put the mask back on while doing the Chris Hero thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Did they even bring up Brock's reign being the longest in "modern" WWE? The way we're going with this shit he's going to break 500 days.

Also forgot who said something about Undertaker last night, but he's wrestling at the Garden because Dolan is pissed they keep on putting their best events on at Barclays. It's to the point where MSG is considering voiding WWE's right of first refusal for other promotions that want to run the Garden.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah they brought up this bullshit concept of a modern era.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SAF's uncle secretly Vince.


He's way too thirsty for hogan era to return. 

One thing that's funny is he's got this kinda jealous hatred for Rock and will never give him his props. Shits funny when we're talking about wrestling and he always dismisses The Rock for Triple H. I remember he was a big Triple H mark during his reign of terror. Shit would trigger me as a kid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He's way too thirsty for hogan era to return.
> 
> One thing that's funny is he's got this kinda jealous hatred for Rock and will never give him his props. Shits funny when we're talking about wrestling and he always dismisses The Rock for Triple H. I remember he was a big Triple H mark during his reign of terror. Shit would trigger me as a kid.


He just thirsty for big sweaty men


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yeah they brought up this bullshit concept of a modern era.



It's not necessarily bullshit per say because it's a different time where more fans are smartened up. It was a different world before Jim Duggan and Iron Sheik got caught doing lines and smoking joints in their car. PPV type events didn't really exist until Dusty made Starccade in 82.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He just thirsty for big sweaty men



EC3 gonna be his favorite after Takeover Brooklyn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Shit made me lol because the dude is probably right


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck it, I liked a Rukia post. I'm probably going to hell anyway so why not.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Though I can't lie sometimes I wonder if Bliss' ass is just an illusion. Her bikini shots from before WWE were her wearing a bikini thong and just a cute little butt. Not the ass we all know and probably love.

I'm still gonna post her leaks if they ever come out


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck it, I liked a Rukia post. I'm probably going to hell anyway so why not.


Yeah but now you're going to the 9th Circle as opposed to the 7th


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you Nattie.  Throw her out of that ring!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Bliss got a big ass bump on her in that pic lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh damn, I didn't even notice that.  Put some cream on that zit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but now you're going to the 9th Circle as opposed to the 7th



I love the PAWGs like Drag loves grannie faces, but not as much as Drag loves lopsided titties.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Banks needs to win at mitb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Banks needs to win at mitb.


SHUT THE FUCK UP RUKIA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love the PAWGs like Drag loves grannie faces, but not as much as Drag loves lopsided titties.


Drag gets the headphones so he can really hear nattie's granny moans during her matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord.  It has to be Sasha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

I can't wait for Sasha to be unprofessional af at MitB and no-sell people's finishers while stiffing them in return and then taking ten stupid unnecessary bumps on her head because she doesn't know how to properly work.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Ghost it has to be Sasha.  There are legitimately no other options.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ghost it has to be Sasha.  There are legitimately no other options.



Alexa needs to win and then cut a promo thanking her fiancée Braun Strowman, while Murphy stands there holding the briefcase for her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa needs to win and then cut a promo thanking her fiancée Braun Strowman, while Murphy stands there holding the briefcase for her.


I like this idea a lot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ghost it has to be Sasha.  There are legitimately no other options.


It'll be Natalya cashing in on Ronda as much as we don't want it to be. Becky is an option apart from Sasha but imagine thinking WWE will book her well.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I know someone posted this already.  But wow!  Speechless.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Picked up jerichos second book.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

@SoulTaker i'm curious to know your opinion on Bayley.  She's someone you and I used to argue about.

There are 12 women on the card at mitb.  And she isn't one of them.  What does that say about her position in the company?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Damn, Foley and Ryder wrote the foreword in this Jericho auto.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

They are trying with Corbin.  They gave him this Constable position to show some personality.  Now he has shaved his head and gotten rid of that big problem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Lol, sorry had to cut out early yesterday.  Nephew was watching the show as well then got bored at the B Team/Broken skit so had to change the channel.   So did I miss much after. 



Rukia said:


> I know someone posted this already.  But wow!  Speechless.



Wow, I mean wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are trying with Corbin.  They gave him this Constable position to show some personality. * Now he has shaved his head and gotten rid of that big problem.*



Hmm, you sure about that, the guy looks like Paul Scheer sans the buck teeth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

So a match at MITB then? I've actually really enjoyed this feud though its been more on the low-key side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Corbin looks like one of those random tall bald guys u see in porn

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

So what is Almas going to do tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So what is Almas going to do tonight?


He and Zelina will brag about beating up Hunicara and either they just brag or an injured Sin Cara comes out to start a brawl. Either way a match at MITB should be announced afterwards.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

God damn you Sin Cara.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Almas and Vega are outperforming their material so far.  But I'm going to be really disappointed if they aren't Hardy's next challengers.

The one thing that worries me about the pairing.  Will Vega seem like the big star at times?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm waiting for Vega to cuck Almas tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

If you sit around waiting for cucking storylines.  You must have been excited asf when they acknowledged the Mixed Match Challenge last night. I know I was.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm waiting for Vega to cuck Almas tbh.


Experience it live and sleep with nattie for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

Drag thinking I'm into bestiality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bro, is your uncle like 80 years old or something? Whats wrong with him?


He's like 52. lol He just never moved on from the hogan era and desperately clings to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Vince told jericho he sucked as a wrestler so he needed to go through xpac to get his matches approved.

L fosbebabsbahhwbwshs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince told jericho he sucked as a wrestler so he needed to go through xpac to get his matches approved.
> 
> L fosbebabsbahhwbwshs



Watch the matches from that era when Jericho first joined. He was injuring hella people. That's why HHH made the "Hey, this homeless guy is just like Jericho...he can't work!" joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Watch the matches from that era when Jericho first joined. He was injuring hella people. That's why HHH made the "Hey, this homeless guy is just like Jericho...he can't work!" joke.


Bro, i just read that part.
Jericho just gave Chyna a black eye so hhh/chyna went to go talk to vince. He cussed jericho out. After Jericho asked HHH does he have heat and Hunter straight up said yup we are tired of your WCW stories lmfao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

tbf, Jericho was just a midcarder in WCW, so I dunno why he thought he could come in and act like he's got a huge ego lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Damn next chapter droz gets dropped by D'Lo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He's like 52. lol He just never moved on from the hogan era and desperately clings to it.



I take it he's into that 80's cartoon featuring Hogan and friends.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

SAF's uncle would probably think Beer City Bruiser and Punishment Martinez are the future of wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Jericho put fozzy into this book.

Why would he do this to me?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

WWE logic at it's best.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Don’t worry.  I feel like we have a shield now.  Any time there is a bad segment, Constable Corbin will come out and rescue us.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 12, 2018)

Jericho totally thinks he's a big time rock star.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it he's into that 80's cartoon featuring Hogan and friends.


I remember him mentioning it once before it came on the network so I had no idea what he was talking about. Shit was before my time.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Jericho you bastard.  No one bought your book to hear about Fozzy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

This sd card lit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Rusev vs Joe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Hmm, so does SD take MitB and get Kurt fired from his job story line wise.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Yawn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it he's into that 80's cartoon featuring Hogan and friends.


Repping Villetta now huh? Respect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Repping Villetta now huh? Respect.



Hot girl, her choices in men though.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Get these bitchs off my tv.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hot girl, her choices in men though.....


Fuck Oghi man. Hate that Jew looking friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I can’t stand the Iconics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Can we get to the good stuff like Rusev/Joe, Naka/Hardy and Shelton/Bryan already?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh fuck we're getting a 4v4 aren't we?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Debasing the segment by bringing the Iconics, and now with Absolution add it turns to a complete cluster fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Didn't think we could find anything worse than a 6 Woman Tag but congrats Road Dogg. You found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

I dont understand why they showed us those flashbacks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Be back in 10 minutes to do some ironing. Don't care for the tag match. Just hope Becky gets the pin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Wait Benjamin/Bryan is next? Guess I'll stick around until the Women's match starts.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Be back in 10 minutes to do some ironing. Don't care for the tag match. Just hope Becky gets the pin.


It is actually Daniel Bryan on next.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

She thicc so hopefully she never goes to wwe cause vince will tell her to develop an eating disorder.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Get these two in a ring together and I bet you any male going to watch  as a child will come out a man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

There was an opportunity to do Hendrix/Bliss earlier this year.  WWE blew it though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Harper confirmed for having an opponent's wife fetish? First Naomi, now this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2018)

Corey Graves looks like an extra from Hunger Games


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

DB calling Cass fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Lol Cass lucky this promo wasn't done on TV. D-Bry eviscerated him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Harper confirmed for having an opponent's wife fetish? First Naomi, now this?


Hide your wife when Harper is coming over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Still no Ain't No Stoppin Me. For shame WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Shelton Benjamin has no momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you Xyzal.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shelton Benjamin has no momentum.


He hasnt been on tv in weeks thats not his fault.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Good limb targeting here.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He hasnt been on tv in weeks thats not his fault.


Even when he was tagging with Gable they lost all their big matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good limb targeting here.


Actually targeting and working on a limb. More Heels need to do it nowadays.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Honestly why couldn't we get Benjamin instead of Cass as Bryan's first feud?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Even when he was tagging with Gable they lost all their big matches.


Last time i saw him he beat orton.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Last time i saw him he beat orton.


He was doing decent on the Singles run. It seemed they were setting up him v. Orton and Hardy over the US Title but then after Orton's injury WWE just forgot about him. 
The SMART thing to do would have Benjamin claim he injured Orton and use that to go after the US Title, esp. since Jeff is doing f all atm. But WWE is legit retarded so...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Dammit bring back freaking Hass and just let Haas and Shelton have a run at the tag belts of either show.  Plus it could give something for Angle to do instead of being an incompetent GM.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Good match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

So I'm guessing Heel Hook is officially one of his finishers now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Is hass stll wrestling


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Benjamin just happy to be there. Vince never gonna push him again cause of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is hass stll wrestling


He pretty much retired now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

What’s the deal with AJ?  I hear he hasn’t been on the house show circuit for awhile.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Mizruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

What in the world is Miz doing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

TEN? TEN WOMEN TAG? Holy shit Road Dogg what the fuck?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Why are they making Miz such a geek?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Well Paige more competent than Angle so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

I like paige as gm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

ruff ruff ref sounds like something wwe studios would produce.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Paige more competent than Angle so far.


Anyone more competent than Angle. Still not Regal level though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> TEN? TEN WOMEN TAG? Holy shit Road Dogg what the fuck?



Go home show before the PPV event so.......... nah, writers are on autopilot right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like paige as gm.


It’s different.

And she fucking destroyed Angle in the shakeup.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s the deal with AJ?  I hear he hasn’t been on the house show circuit for awhile.


He's probably given time off .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Is Ziggler going to kick King in the heart?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Naka gonna attack JR in his own hometown. What a guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like paige as gm.


Glad they kept her to allow to keep herself busy. That girl would have completely crashed right now if they didnt keep her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

So that was it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Decent promo


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyone more competent than Angle. Still not Regal level though.


Mike Adamle?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Smackdown Tag titles are on the kickoff show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

That was a lame intro from English.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Joe’s hair looks weird.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown Tag titles are on the kickoff show.



No longer surprised anymore see how a monster and child won Raw's while NPCs from Borderland hold SD's.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Besides that 10 women tag. Im liking this sd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

I rocked the same hair cut joe is using now back in high school once. Everyone laughed at me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Miz is a better ref than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

The interesting thing about this 10 Woman Tag Match is that all five of the heels are green and some of them are just bad.  But one has to be in the ring at all times.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I rocked the same hair cut joe is using now back in high school once. Everyone laughed at me.


I wouldn't laugh at Joe though. I want to live.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Miz just fucked up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rusev with that momentum though.
Joe gonna kill Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Well there's your "Khan" moment from Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)

Pancake Power


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Nakamura seems to be having more fun now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

How does jeff hardy still exist


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Hardy always limping


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

THey have to get the belt off Hardy pretty soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Good for Hardy.  He actually won.  I didn’t expect that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Good match. Hardy actually booked well and troll Shinsuke continues to troll


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

So so tired of Carmella.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay, so Smackdown is over?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> THey have to get the belt off Hardy pretty soon.


Almas tbylg.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Okay, so Smackdown is over?


Almas stuff first then it's over.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I hate Carmella’s ring attire.  And she is a decent talker.  But her promos are repetitive.  She says the same thing every week.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas stuff first then it's over.


I don’t think he will be on the show at all.  They canceled that segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

They can dye her hair, change the makeup, but the chin's a big give away for Steph.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think he will be on the show at all.  They canceled that segment.


That's bullshit. Welp gonna peace out then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glad they kept her to allow to keep herself busy. That girl would have completely crashed right now if they didnt keep her.


but the chances of her doing porn would have gone up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Cass looks like someone who's about to sell you Insurance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Cass is dead in the water.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Bryan isn't even the shortest guy on the roster though?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

I didn't realize until today that Cass been in wwe longer than rock's fulltime run and he still hasn't improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Fuck they are going to do the full entrances for each girl right!?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck they are going to do the full entrances for each girl right!?


I bet some will come out during a commercial break.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

What would be the worst possible combination in this match?  Billie vs Lana?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

main event is another multi-woman tag? 

I'm out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> main event is another multi-woman tag?
> 
> I'm out.


The largest ever women’s match on Smackdown.  With six bad wrestlers involved.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

The women are talking too much.  It’s very annoying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Carmella tapping.  I’m not sure what to make of that.

Carmella looked terrible by the way.  Missed that super kick by a mile.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella tapping.  I’m not sure what to make of that.
> 
> Carmella looked terrible by the way.  Missed that super kick by a mile.


carmella needs training
and food.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The women are talking too much.  It’s very annoying.


this is funny to read out of context.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella tapping.  I’m not sure what to make of that.
> 
> Carmella looked terrible by the way.  Missed that super kick by a mile.



Probably means she's retaining at the PPV though I don't know how the quality of the match may go.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I absolutely despise the Iconic Duo.  They are so fucking annoying.  They try too hard.  They yapped the entire match.  And Billie fucking sucks at selling btw.  Good lord.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably means she's retaining at the PPV though I don't know how the quality of the match may go.


It's a two star ceiling with Carmella.  Heels usually control the offense in matches.  And Carmella has the worst offense in the division due to her frame.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's a two star ceiling with Carmella.  Heels usually control the offense in matches.  And Carmella has the worst offense in the division due to her frame.


Someone hook Carmella up with some soul food.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Someone hook Carmella up with some soul food.



I thought Big E was already doing that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought Big E was already doing that.


 hopefully the soul food and pancakes can add some meat on them bones.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Interesting write-up from NXT Paris.



> * NXT Women's Champion Shayna Baszlerretained over Nikki Cross by submission. This was a borefest and slowed the whole show down with Baszler keeping Cross down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> but the chances of her doing porn would have gone up.


So would have drug habits though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Interesting write-up from NXT Paris.


My girl Nikki being held down by Baszler. For shame.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

They're really gonna bring Ellsworth back to screw over Asuka aren't they?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My girl Nikki being held down by Baszler. For shame.


Baszler sucks.  She can't even run the ropes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So would have drug habits though.


her drug of choice is dick tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're really gonna bring Ellsworth back to screw over Asuka aren't they?


Shouldn't he be coming back to screw over Carmella?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Why wwe jizz over and overpush every wrestler that's done mma but lashley?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

Honestly Asuka winning and fighting Becky or Charlotte or both at Summerslam is the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

I would do Asuka vs Charlotte vs Becky as the Smackdown women's title match.  Nattie vs Ronda vs Nia as the Raw Women's title match.  And Alexa vs Sasha with the mitb winner defending her briefcase in the third match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

Im not gonna shit on shayna just because she had a bad match at a house show lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> her drug of choice is dick tho.


nah bro, she'd head down the Chyna path.  Girls like her are too wild and if they lose something they actually give a shit for, it's all downhill. Within two or three years, you'd hear how she's in rehab after abusing drugs.

Plus she already did porn in the video with Woods anyways


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shouldn't he be coming back to screw over Carmella?


Lana just turned Face again today and hugged Naomi who she attacked 2 weeks ago and you think this company gives a shit about continuity?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im not gonna shit on shayna just because she had a bad match at a house show lol.


Truth be told I'm just fucking around. I think Shayna is decent in ring. Nothing special. Same with her mic work though her character work is pretty good.
I'm sure they'll have a better match in Chicago. They're both capable of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

No I think my criticism is fair though. She really doesn't seem to know how to run the ropes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

wwe really cooled off on asuka. vince really is racist.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> nah bro, she'd head down the Chyna path.  Girls like her are too wild and if they lose something they actually give a shit for, it's all downhill. Within two or three years, you'd hear how she's in rehab after abusing drugs.
> 
> Plus she already did porn in the video with Woods anyways


need higher quality video of her gettin dicked bro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe really cooled off on asuka. vince really is racist.


She made carmella tap


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe really cooled off on asuka. vince really is racist.


Explain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> need higher quality video of her gettin dicked bro.


she made one of her masturbating as well mang 

It's in good quality


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she made one of her masturbating as well mang
> 
> It's in good quality


need that HD quality where I can see her pours.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> need that HD quality where I can see her pours.





I see 


Maybe when she's less toxic to harm herself


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She made carmella tap


Carmella dookie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Carmella dookie.


Besides her mania lost and the tag match where becky lost. All she does is win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2018)

And Paige put over her accomplishments when Absolution complained.  And the commentators constantly boast about Asuka.

Charlotte and Ronda are the only girls treated better tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't feel it. 

They need to make her even stronger.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Would have her choke out Orton tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Buddy Murphy really brings the intensity to 205.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

God fucking damn it. My laptop wont turn on. I dont know if its the charger or the laptop. I hate technology.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

90% of the time it's the charger numb nuts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Ugh spending money on a freaking charger.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

It's only money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

I gotta be legit, haven't touched a single WWE  show from Raw or Smackdown and I'm starting to go back to not even watching wrestling again 


Only thing I've taken note was Kenny vs Okada and Jericho winning the Intercontinental Title


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose i don’t blame you.  But that’s still sad.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I don’t know what’s going to happen to Stardom.  Io and Hana are leaving at the same time.  Session Moth is a gaijin that is leaving.  So Oedo Tai is losing the two members that provide the most entertainment from a character perspective.  Toni came back and dropped the belt and is probably leaving.  

Momo and Jungle are getting pushed, but I don’t think either girl is a big deal.

I’m concerned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose i don’t blame you.  But that’s still sad.


All the talent the company has, all the fun feuds they can have, and their so limited in writing talent and forced down on the ground by Vince that none of that matters. WWE is just sad now.


Now all that's keeping me around is the hope that when Dean gets back, we finally get a heel to act like a heel.


But I'm wasting my time


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m so desperate for a Sasha Banks heel turn.  Or turn Charlotte or Becky.  WWE just seems too fucking scared to pull the trigger.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta be legit, haven't touched a single WWE  show from Raw or Smackdown and I'm starting to go back to not even watching wrestling again
> 
> 
> Only thing I've taken note was Kenny vs Okada and Jericho winning the Intercontinental Title



Watch the upcoming takeover and mitb.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m not sure about this Takeover.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

And I imagine a lot of clusterfuck finishes at mitb.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

This match better be fucking great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Watch the upcoming takeover and mitb.


Probably will skip MITB but watch NXT cause of Gargano vs Campana since they actually have a feud worth investing in


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Buddy Murphy really brings the intensity to 205.



His powerlessness to stop his own cucking fuels him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably will skip MITB but watch NXT cause of Gargano vs Campana since they actually have a feud worth investing in


Only if Candice helps Ciampa win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only if Candice helps Ciampa win.


dammit you guys, you're making me conflicted about NTR storylines.

On one hand, I despise NTR.

On the other hand, it makes the feud feel personal and thus actually gets you invested.

I hate you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

> - The dark match after tonight's _SmackDown Live_and _205 Live_ tapings featured Daniel Bryan facing The Miz, which Bryan won. Bryan was very over with the crowd, and at one point had them chanting "punch his face."


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Didnt he already wrestle before that


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt he already wrestle before that


Double duty.

About a month ago Kevin Owens had an IC Title Match, Mitb qualifier, and dark match all in the same night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2018)

So if MitB starts at 7 and the new thing they're doing is these 4 hours PPVs then what's the point of a preshow?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2018)

Buddy Murphy vs Braun Strowman in an Alexa Bliss on a pole match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

So this is what Johnny boy has been up to


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

need some leaks of her gettin smacked badly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So this is what Johnny boy has been up to



Need for Speed.   Wasn't it the film Aaron Paul starred in riding his Breaking Bad fame.   So John going to no sell Chan's offense if they have a fight scene with each other.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Buddy Murphy vs Braun Strowman in an *Alexa Bliss on Braun's pole* match



Fixed for NTR.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fixed for NTR.



Having a sinking feeling that Darling in the Franxx is on one of Vince's must watch list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Not a good director if Need for Speed is his career high point.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So if MitB starts at 7 and the new thing they're doing is these 4 hours PPVs then what's the point of a preshow?


To tell you to get the network because is free for first time subscribers!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Praise jesus


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2018)

She's built like a h-manga character.

One of the things I made sure to incorporate in my book is a reasonable explanation for women to have absurd proportions. Kaitlyn makes the dreams of that future a present reality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Dont know if soul taker dissing bae or not


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

I dont know why I thought this but I believed Ric Flair was a massive dick because of his status. I mean most of the wrestlers during that time happened to be. But every time i read a book hes highly praised and Flair is always doing things he doesnt have to do. His friendship with Jericho is dope.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Read Flair's book. Flair did all sorts of horrible shit, but mostly to his family. Plus he's got super insecurity issues.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats it called



To Be The Man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

The book is good, but then he spends the last couple of chapters kissing Vince and HHH's ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Jericho heel as fuck making me read all this band shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2018)

WALTER is probably the best freelancer left in the world. This is a really good bigman/littleman match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Drag not loving the fact Jericho spent 200 pages talking about his shitty band that no one has ever listened to, when Jericho knew full well people only give a damn about his wrestling career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag not loving the fact Jericho spent 200 pages talking about his shitty band that no one has ever listened to, when Jericho knew full well people only give a damn about his wrestling career.




Jericho sort of corny besides his wrestling gig.

Man gets drunk and throws bottles against the walls and asks the undertakrr for a kiss.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Prime Kaitlyn was hot.  Now?  Not so much.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia took the limiters off his shitposting.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Prime Kaitlyn was hot.  Now?  Not so much.



Shame


Shame


Shame


Shame


Shame


Shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Jericho was probably drunk when he wrote the band chapters.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia took the limiters off his shitposting.


I can tap in to 2011 Rukia any time I want.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can tap in to 2011 Rukia any time I want.


Doubtful. You're Old Man Rukia now. Its past your peak. Time to find a successor me thinks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Prime Kaitlyn was hot.  Now?  Not so much.


Negged.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Negged.


I'd neg too but Rukia could probably destroy my rep if he wanted to.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd neg too but Rukia could probably destroy my rep if he wanted to.


Long ago I gave all my rep to some dude. I forget who it was but he came begging me for my rep and I don't care about that shit so I gave it all to him except like maybe a couple of 100.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Long ago I gave all my rep to some dude. I forget who it was but he came begging me for my rep and I don't care about that shit so I gave it all to him except like maybe a couple of 100.


Damn.  Whatadrag begged you for rep?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia has heat backstage


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Where is the prediction thread?  I need to make my Sasha Banks cash-in promise.  It’s not a prediction, it’s a promise.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

Renee using "allergic reaction" to hide the fact that Dean's been beating her up again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Lmao.  Owens is the fucking goat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Deano really taking his frustrations out on Renee. Probably still mad he missed mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

It's been so long I almost wonder if he has left the business.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean need to really become loose cannon Deano when he comes back. Slap Renee around some and pull a gun on Seth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I think he should come to the ring and claim he has planted bombs in the building.  And that it was his terrible friend Seth Rollins that led him to do this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2018)

Pete Dunne v. Kyle O' Reilly. Watch it. That's all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pete Dunne v. Kyle O' Reilly. Watch it. That's all.


No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No.



Chill with that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Renee using "allergic reaction" to hide the fact that Dean's been beating her up again


I mean a fist to the face is an allergy itself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Chill with that


My bad. Havent had anything to make me hype for


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean should be like a heel that threatens to kill the people he is feuding with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pete Dunne v. Kyle O' Reilly. Watch it. That's all.


I read this morning that that was a good match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

New predictions are up in the prediction thread


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think he should come to the ring and claim he has planted bombs in the building.  And that it was his terrible friend Seth Rollins that led him to do this.


Shit have him blow up some random stage hands backstage to show he ain't kidding.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2018)

WWE missed the boat on resigning Kaitlyn then and then carrying on the feud with AJ Lee but go full homo-erotic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE missed the boat on resigning Kaitlyn then and then carrying on the feud with AJ Lee but go full homo-erotic.


AJ did it well with Paige too.  Those type of storylines were her specialty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2018)

Again has the WWE signed this girl yet.   I mean she was on one episode of NXT jobbing to Lacey Evans and her punch finisher but still.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit have him blow up some random stage hands backstage to show he ain't kidding.


And the other thing is he shouldn’t care about wins and losses.  He’s okay with dq’s.  And when he does win a match.  He starts pummeling the shit out of the guys he just beat post match.  He will beat up referees if they try to stop him.  Other babyfaces have to make Run-in’s to stop Dean from killing their friends.

Kind of like New Japan Jericho as far as beating the fuck out of people is concerned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again has the WWE signed this girl yet.   I mean she was on one episode of NXT jobbing to Lacey Evans and her punch finisher but still.


I would sign her to a ten year contract.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again has the WWE signed this girl yet.   I mean she was on one episode of NXT jobbing to Lacey Evans and her punch finisher but still.


That ass


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That ass


You ain’t fooling anyone.  You wish that was Nattie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again has the WWE signed this girl yet.   I mean she was on one episode of NXT jobbing to Lacey Evans and her punch finisher but still.


her booty too offensive for the families that attend wwe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Dean should comeback as a man paranoid that everyone is trying to NTR Rene from him so everyone thinks he's just a crazy heel, but he trusts his good friends Roman and Seth not to cuck him...only they do! Double swerve!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean should comeback as a man paranoid that everyone is trying to NTR Rene from him so everyone thinks he's just a crazy heel, but he trusts his good friends Roman and Seth not to cuck him...only they do! Double swerve!


Didn't Renee get Cucked by Steph before?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You ain’t fooling anyone.  You wish that was Nattie.


Those are fighting words

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I think it sounds like we have a lot of ideas about how to make Dean cool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

I finished jerichos book. Hes lame besides wrestling. Like sit your drunk white ass down.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I finished jerichos book. Hes lame besides wrestling. Like sit your drunk white ass down.


You know who else is lame?  Bobby Lashley!

This dude is gullible asf.  A heel convinced him to run an obstacle course.  An obvious set up.  He lowered his guard.  And unsurprisingly, he got his ass kicked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

It's like Bobby Lashley gets stuck with all the ideas that Vince rejects for Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You know who else is lame?  Bobby Lashley!
> 
> This dude is gullible asf.  A heel convinced him to run an obstacle course.  An obvious set up.  He lowered his guard.  And unsurprisingly, he got his ass kicked.




Lashley said, "after I complete this-- I will kick your butt!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

I would have paid money to sit in the back with Kevin Owens and watch all of these Sami/Lashley segments unfold.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2018)

Bobby Lashley should be managed by his sisters, like how Shelton Benjamin was managed by his mama.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Did you guys talk about this already?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys talk about this already?


King wild out this week


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 13, 2018)

Heard Meiko Satomura is in the womens tournament for wwe this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Heard Meiko Satomura is in the womens tournament for wwe this year.


What about Kimura Hana?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Heard Meiko Satomura is in the womens tournament for wwe this year.



Everyone about to die.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Why don’t they do that kind of thing anymore?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What about Kimura Hana?


She in the sleep with whatadrag tournament.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why don’t they do that kind of thing anymore?


Don't want mattel and other sponsors leaving them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She in the sleep with whatadrag tournament.



Heard Ruby Riott is already booked to win over Natty in the finals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heard Ruby Riott is already booked to win over Natty in the finals.


Someone giving Dave false information I see


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

What a bad night.  Called in twice.  And waiting for another call.  Never going to get any sleep at this rate.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Yu yu hakusho really the greatest of all time. Imagine being dead not seeing the upcoming special


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

That hack Oda ripping off the Akatsuki leader reveal from the end of Naruto part one for this Im-sama friend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Good morning ghost sama

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2018)

At least Chyna looks better than Nia Jax

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Mitb possible spoiler_ 



Ellsworth rumors are heating up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Ellsworth too busy having dream matches with Gilberg on the indy circuit to be at MitB. Save your spoiler tags for actual spoilers.

Hopefully we get some top grade leaks from Lana's camera. Considering the thief stole from Paige and Lana it seems like they knew who they were when they robbed them. 



WhatADrag said:


> Come on we all wanted to fuck chyna



Her clit is big enough to be a microphallous



WhatADrag said:


> Yu yu hakusho really the greatest of all time. Imagine being dead not seeing the upcoming special



I'm at the end of the Dark Tournament, had to stop because I was burning through the series and I want to watch Toguro/Yusuke blazed. I gotta say though YYH is probably in my top 5 now. I appreciate HxH a bit more now but it's Gon and Killua are still pretty fucking homo.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That hack Oda ripping off the Akatsuki leader reveal from the end of Naruto part one for this Im-sama friend.



These poor Oda loyalist getting cucked by his story padding


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Come on we all wanted to fuck chyna


I rest my case.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

YYH is great af but its not on HxHs level for me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Drag with the most suspect taste in women since Jimmy Garvin mistook Ric Flair for a woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Roppongi 3K vs. Suzuki-gun: 3.25

Finlay/Robinson vs. White/YOSHI-HASHI: 2.25

Ishii/Yano vs. Sabre/Suzuki: 3.75

Elgin vs. Goto vs. Taichi: 3.5

LIJ vs. Young Bucks: 4.5

Liger/Mysterio/Tanahashi vs. Bullet Club: 3.5

Ospreay vs. Takahashi: 4.75

Jericho vs. Naito: 4.5

Okada vs. Omega: 7

Man, you know Meltzer'a rating system is fucked up when the score I have the most contempt for is the Young Bucks match getting 4.5 stars.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Meltzer is so fucking dumb.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Jericho can only wrestle two star matches with AJ and Owens but suddenly busts out a five star and a four and a half star match in Japan at his fattest? Yeah, okay.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag with the most suspect taste in women since Jimmy Garvin mistook Ric Flair for a woman.


Did he grab Flair by the ass or something?? what the fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Sasha Banks better be on the cover of 2K19.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2018)

Okada vs Omega 4 is a 3* at best. It went on for 25mins too long. They spammed their finishers and lost its hype after the 3rd Rainmaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho can only wrestle two star matches with AJ and Owens but suddenly busts out a five star and a four and a half star match in Japan at his fattest? Yeah, okay.



One set of matches took place with the VKM shackles on him while the others happened in NJPW which is way less restrictive. I mean I had both the Omega and Naito match at 4 stars. I didn't think the Omega match was 5 stars but it's not like it was egregiously off.




Jake CENA said:


> Okada vs Omega 4 is a 3* at best. It went on for 25mins too long. They spammed their finishers and lost its hype after the 3rd Rainmaker.



Sorry to hear that dude. This year of wrestling must suck for you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

I brought this up the other day but Meltzer gave a match where Shane was solo'ing Roman and Seth a 4.5 rating. 46 year old Shane McMahon was doing hot tag offense on the protagonist and the lancer of Raw.

Generally speaking I think using Meltzer's star ratings and Cagematch.net is the best way to try to craft an empirical view of a match's quality.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sorry to hear that dude. This year of wrestling must suck for you.



are you trying to be sarcastic or what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

What kinda shackles is WWE putting on Jericho when he's used the same offense since 1994?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Jericho is more out of shape than Nia Jax right now tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> are you trying to be sarcastic or what?



Not really, if that match is only 3 stars for you then this year's catalogue of matches from every company probably isn't grading out that much better. From my vantage point even taking the most pessimistic view of this match could you name 5-10 matches that were worked better? Either that or the choujin type sentiment of NJPW just isn't your thing despite the fact both guys sold the hell out of each other's offense. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What kinda shackles is WWE putting on Jericho when he's used the same offense since 1994?



Both matches were basically plunder brawls with the Omega match basically revolving around chair spots. I mean how many matches get color in WWE and don't get their momentum stalled out by the referee? I'm not even arguing the Omega match is five stars I'm just saying that his matches in NJPW are clearly miles ahead of what he was doing in WWE because the amount of neck bumps and plunder shit you can do covers up his loss of athleticism. 

Taking the point even further I've seen sites like VoW and 411mania mention Jericho as being a contender for the Flair/Thesz.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is more out of shape than Nia Jax right now tbh.



Nia Jax is a 6 foot tall woman who weighs 272 pounds, her BMI is over fucking 30% 

She's the shitty cover band version of Awesome Kong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

I won't buy 2K19 if Ronda is on the cover.  Fuck no.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

411mania was a joke in 1997 and it's still a joke today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

That's not even including the Jericho piledriving Naito through a table


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Two stars get deducted for Jericho's make up and Jericho's gut doe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Two stars get deducted for Jericho's make up and Jericho's gut doe.



Honestly that made the match more impressive to me because he really looked like shit and it didn't distract me. 

I wouldn't pick him for Flair/Thesz because he's basically got 2 matches that are probably propped by him being better than expected. Like Gargano would be more deserving in my eyes just based on his series with Almas alone, the Ciampa stuff is just a plus. 

I just really think Dominion was the best show I've watched all year when it comes to bell to bell. 

Omega and Okada's parallel arcs finally coming to an end in the most shounen type of battle with Omega drawing on AJ, Ibushi, and Nakamura to beat the strongest IWGP champion ever. I'm a sucker for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Jericho could dress like Corbin does to hide his tummy.  Or isn't there like a full body luchadora costume he could wear that would make him look slimmer?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> to beat the strongest IWGP champion ever



I didn't realize Bob Sapp was back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho could dress like Corbin does to hide his tummy.  Or isn't there like a full body luchadora costume he could wear that would make him look slimmer?



Jericho needs to take his mime makeup act up a notch and become Dr Frank N Furter from The Rocky Horror Picture Show. Then he would have an excuse to wear a corset to slim down.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho could dress like Corbin does to hide his tummy.  Or isn't there like a full body luchadora costume he could wear that would make him look slimmer?



I'm just happy he's wearing pants again finally. Him in trunks was like looking at a fucking blob. His body jiggling and shit uughhhh....



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I didn't realize Bob Sapp was back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Meltzer rating system so on point WWE adding hidden gem matches of Kenny Omega on the Network


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

I dont recall kenny being in wwe. So hw are they using videos of him?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

mfw the first story arc that was about bringing Yusuke back to life made me think this was gonna be some slice of life romantic comedy shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Yusuke death had me emotional.

He thought no one cared about him but saw everyone crying and defending his name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Toguro still the GOAT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember YYH on Toonami.  Dark Tournament arc was one of my favorite watches.  Yeah also remember when YYH was taken off the block when it was during the Chapter Black saga and was on early in the freaking morning (6AM) if you wanted to see the Three Kings arc.


They showed on cartoon network? I just thougjt they stopped showing it after the dark tournament.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They showed on cartoon network? I just thougjt they stopped showing it after the dark tournament.



I'm pretty sure they switched Chapter Black to a night time weekend slot. I do remember 3 Kings being on at like 6 AM. Man I wish I had DVR then.

I really can't get past Gon and Killua being gay for each other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm pretty sure they switched Chapter Black to a night time weekend slot. I do remember 3 Kings being on at like 6 AM. Man I wish I had DVR then.
> 
> I really can't get past Gon and Killua being gay for each other.



Are they? I mean i grew up on naruto and sasuke so I probably didnt even notice when it came for gon and killua


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are they? I mean i grew up on naruto and sasuke so I probably didnt even notice when it came for gon and killua



They're all gay to me.

Like Kuwabara, Hiei, Kurama and Yusuke are boys. Deku and the My Hero Academia class are a tight knit group all striving for one thing. Goku is kind of suspect but it's balanced out by the fact Vegeta slaps that Bulma ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

Man I miss the anime popularity of the early to mid 00's.  Not only did you have Toonami and AS to watch but TechTV/G4 and SyFy got in on the fun.    Ani-Monday had some interesting series but it was what was shown on Anime Unleashed that got me into looking for series there were not mainstream.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man I miss the anime popularity of the early to mid 00's.  Not only did you have Toonami and AS to watch but TechTV/G4 and SyFy got in on the fun.    Ani-Monday had some interesting series but it was what was shown on Anime Unleashed that got me into looking for series there were not mainstream.



That G4 lineup was pretty great. Soultaker, Serial Experiments Lain, and Gungrave were all pretty great at the time, though I don't think Gungrave holds up. 

There was a block on Showtime Beyond I think? That's where I saw Ninja Scroll and Bubblegum Crisis for the first time. When my parents got me Bubblegum Crisis they had no idea I was watching for the tiddays.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Everyone back in the day watched anime for two reasons:

Fighting and titties.

I dunno when people suddenly started watching for stories and shit, but I think that's when we started the downfall of humanity.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man I miss the anime popularity of the early to mid 00's.  Not only did you have Toonami and AS to watch but TechTV/G4 and SyFy got in on the fun.    Ani-Monday had some interesting series but it was what was shown on Anime Unleashed that got me into looking for series there were not mainstream.


It blew my mind to find out syfy had monster.

I think anime popukar as fuck again.





SoulTaker said:


> That G4 lineup was pretty great. Soultaker, Serial Experiments Lain, and Gungrave were all pretty great at the time, though I don't think Gungrave holds up.
> 
> There was a block on Showtime Beyond I think? That's where I saw Ninja Scroll and Bubblegum Crisis for the first time. When my parents got me Bubblegum Crisis they had no idea I was watching for the tiddays.


There is an anime called soultakrr?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really, if that match is only 3 stars for you then this year's catalogue of matches from every company probably isn't grading out that much better. From my vantage point even taking the most pessimistic view of this match could you name 5-10 matches that were worked better? Either that or the choujin type sentiment of NJPW just isn't your thing despite the fact both guys sold the hell out of each other's offense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer Okada vs Omega 1. that was a true 5* match. I can't name you 10 matches let alone 5. Well most of the Takeover matches this year were pretty awesome. So I guess there's that. I barely watch NJPW now since I hate Cody's gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I prefer Okada vs Omega 1. that was a true 5* match. I can't name you 10 matches let alone 5. Well most of the Takeover matches this year were pretty awesome. So I guess there's that. I barely watch NJPW now since I hate Cody's gimmick




Dont blame cody for you falling into midcard status.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> There is an anime called soultakrr?



Yeah, it's a pretty interesting series.  It had a spin off sort in Nurse Witch Komugi.  Fucking hilarious series that's night and day from the SoulTaker series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Brokeback Hunter
> 
> Killua getting flustered by Gon's show of affections is common as fuck in the manga.
> 
> ...



Where the brother absorbs the little sister in order to protect and the flickers he encountered throughout the series get their own lives back of sorts.  It was an interesting series and I liked the ending.  What I found interesting was the Komugi character starting off as a villain but ended up being popular for some reason to get her own spin off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Xavier let us down man. Lost to Kenny smh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where the brother absorbs the little sister in order to protect and the flickers he encountered throughout the series get their own lives back of sorts.  It was an interesting series and I liked the ending.  What I found interesting was the Komugi character starting off as a villain but ended up being popular for some reason to get her own spin off.



I think episode 10 was my favorite because I found Kyosuke's dad to be such a bad ass. I needed more violence in the ending but his sister being a psychotic bitch was a nice twist. I like to think as an adult I would have seen that coming. I find the ending to be divisive but I didn't mind it.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Xavier let us down man. Lost to Kenny smh.



Yeah but he had Paige wailing like she was in heat so whose the real winner?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think episode 10 was my favorite because I found Kyosuke's dad to be such a bad ass. I needed more violence in the ending but his sister being a psychotic bitch was a nice twist. I like to think as an adult I would have seen that coming. I find the ending to be divisive but I didn't mind it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but he had Paige wailing like she was in heat so whose the real winner?


Oh dont worry. Kota getting dicked down tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Killua more gay for Gon than vice versa. Gon just wants to fuck cougars on whale island.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Gon and Killua are kids so I don't see the stuff as really gay. Its no different than goten and trunks friendship. 

Goku the one you gotta worry about since he don't even kiss chichi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think episode 10 was my favorite because I found Kyosuke's dad to be such a bad ass. I needed more violence in the ending but his sister being a psychotic bitch was a nice twist. I like to think as an adult I would have seen that coming. I find the ending to be divisive but I didn't mind it.



One of the reasons why I enjoyed Anime Unleashed during it's time.  Had some interesting series that probably wouldn't have made it to Toonami or Adult Swim.  The SoulTaker, Betterman, Serial Experiment Lain, Boogiepop Phantom, Last Exile, Rahxephon, Dual! Parallel Trouble Adventure, GeneShaft, Read or Die, and Silent Mobius would have been off my radar had it not been for that block.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gon and Killua are kids so I don't see the stuff as really gay. Its no different than goten and trunks friendship.
> 
> Goku the one you gotta worry about since he don't even kiss chichi.


Goku obsessed with men and how strong they are


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Am I really supposed to believe Goku fucked Chichi twice? Goten being a product of i*c*st is far more believable.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

why the fuck is in cest censored lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Killua more gay for Gon than vice versa. Gon just wants to fuck cougars on whale island.



Hmm, Gon should go after women closer to his age bracket.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Damn flair was watching kenny vs woods.

And wwe posted a pic of kenny on their ig story.


Also i wanna watch this soultaker anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Am I really supposed to believe Goku fucked Chichi twice? Goten being a product of i*c*st is far more believable.



Well Goku is like a great white shark.  That species of shark once fed a big meal tend to get randy and go off and fuck.  Probably the only way ChiChi got enjoyment in that marriage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias @SoulTaker  yo , that MHA  movie hype


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Gon should go after women closer to his age bracket.


Sadly the only man she cares about is Chrollo. 

Chrollo lowkey the pimp of HxH, having had Paku, Machi and Shizuku all wanting his Skill Hunter D.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Goku is like a great white shark.  That species of shark once fed a big meal tend to get randy and go off and fuck.  Probably the only way ChiChi got enjoyment in that marriage.


I'll take this as an explanation over whatever toriyama can come up with.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

I remember watching an ep or two of Soul Taker on G4 way back. The OP theme was pretty catchy from what I vaguely remember.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias @SoulTaker  yo , that MHA  movie hype


Deku bout to put in that work. Also Shouto v. Bakugou 2.0 pls

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Deku bout to put in that work. Also Shouto v. Bakugou 2.0 pls


All Mightu as well 

Although I think everyone's in agreement that filler girl is a meh


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Anime popularity dropped in the mid 00s in the US because toonami lost its weekday afternoon slot. Also before Toonami lost its slot it really wasn't showing a ton of new anime at once anymore. Like I kinda remember them only showing GT, Kenshin, OG DB and maybe one other show in 03-04 toonami.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All Mightu as well
> 
> Although I think everyone's in agreement that filler girl is a meh


She's the typical anime movie filler chick. Nice to look at but that's it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

GT killed my interest in DB for a few years. I went in blind expecting that shit to be fire only to get Kid Goku and his granddaughter being the most annoying fuckers around and Trunks turning into a bitch. Also the US tracks for GT are some of the worst shit you'll hear, that GT rap tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's the typical anime movie filler chick. Nice to look at but that's it.


Probably the filler girl falls for Deku type


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> GT killed my interest in DB for a few years. I went in blind expecting that shit to be fire only to get Kid Goku and his granddaughter being the most annoying fuckers around and Trunks turning into a bitch. Also the US tracks for GT are some of the worst shit you'll hear, that GT rap tho.


GT rap is so bad its actually iconic now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

adult swim having Trigun, Bebop, YYH uncut and FMA saved my interest in anime during those dark times. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anime popularity dropped in the mid 00s in the US because toonami lost its weekday afternoon slot. Also before Toonami lost its slot it really wasn't showing a ton of new anime at once anymore. Like I kinda remember them only showing GT, Kenshin, OG DB and maybe one other show in 03-04 toonami.



I remember that.  Hmm, I also remember that Bandai Ent was pretty much the company that was premiering most of the anime during that time.   I mean Funimation had some series in the DB franchise and Blue Gender, but I recall the Gundam, Code Geass, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star among others airing on AS and Toonami.  Pioneer/Geneon had the Tenchi series and Trigun before closing down and Funi license rescuing them.  Hell, I'm still surprised to this day that Bandai, ADV, and Geneon are not longer in business while Funi pulled out ok.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Yugioh dub was the most fire shit that ever hit American shores.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that.  Hmm, I also remember that Bandai Ent was pretty much the company that was premiering most of the anime during that time.   I mean Funimation had some series in the DB franchise and Blue Gender, but I recall the Gundam, Code Geass, Cowboy Bebop, Outlaw Star among others airing on AS and Toonami.  Pioneer/Geneon had the Tenchi series and Trigun before closing down and Funi license rescuing them.  Hell, I'm still surprised to this day that Bandai, ADV, and Geneon are not longer in business while Funi pulled out ok.


Thing is DBZ blew up so much that it probably outsold all those series you menitoned combined to keep Funi afloat. Then you had FMA rising up in popularity too in the mid 00s. I don't know what geneon did wrong but Tenchi always had expensive ass home videos so I never bought any of them from pioneer and full box sets for series like Outlaw Star and Bebop went for 70 dollars. And that was for the cheapest amount. Meanwhile Funi put out those crappy DBZ boxsets for like 40 bucks for 40 episodes and people ate them up.(myself included because I didn't know about the awful remastering job Funi did until I got home and put it in my ps2).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yugioh dub was the most fire shit that ever hit American shores.



You do know this company dubbed it right.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

I never saw Blue Gender but now I'm really interested in watching it to get my end of 90s-early 00s anime fix and I can't find anywhere to watch it online.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thing is DBZ blew up so much that it probably outsold all those series you menitoned combined to keep Funi afloat. Then you had FMA rising up in popularity too in the mid 00s. I don't know what geneon did wrong but Tenchi always had expensive ass home videos so I never bought any of them from pioneer and full box sets for series like Outlaw Star and Bebop went for 70 dollars. And that was for the cheapest amount. Meanwhile Funi put out those crappy DBZ boxsets for like 40 bucks for 40 episodes and people ate them up.(myself included because I didn't know about the awful remastering job Funi did until I got home and put it in my ps2).



Pioneer always charges out the ass, I should personally know.   And yeah I spent a bit on Bandai but dammit they made sure they extras were there in the DVDs unlike Pioneer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I never saw Blue Gender but now I'm really interested in watching it to get my end of 90s-early 00s anime fix and I can't find anywhere to watch it online.



Had some nudity and sex scenes if I recall there were edited for airing.   I remember Funimation touting the MCs were voiced by the ones of Future Trunks and kid Trunks only to have them voice a sex scene near the end of the series.   Made for an awkward fact to know.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

One thing that turned me off collecting anime dvds back then is when I'd go look for a series no store near me would ever have all the individual sets for a series let alone the expensive ass box set. Only reason I was able to get all of FMA 03' was because I would keep up with the monthly releases. I'd go to the local anime stores or best buy and they would only have one or two volumes for say Trigun, Geass or Gundam whatever. I don't think they ever had Outlaw Star or Evangelion and I asked them like twice and they just never had it in stock when I went.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had some nudity and sex scenes if I recall there were edited for airing.   I remember Funimation touting the MCs were voiced by the ones of Future Trunks and kid Trunks only to have them voice a sex scene near the end of the series.   Made for an awkward fact to know.


They did that shit on purpose. 

Is there really no way of watching Blue Gender online? WTF?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Every saturday morning with yugioh and shit like static shock

Lordsdddddddd


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Ultimate muscle

Lordddd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They did that shit on purpose.
> 
> Is there really no way of watching Blue Gender online? WTF?!



Have a Funimation account I think.  They are sticklers when it comes to media the have licenses on and pretty much will do the stop and desist on anyone streaming their products.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ultimate muscle
> 
> Lordddd



Despite the series being edited to hell and back it was popular here in the states that another season was ordered.  Hell, it's one of the reasons why 4Kids tried to do the same to One Piece when they had the license to it.    Look how that turned out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

this better be all the eps or ima be mad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

There are some rumors that Lesnar may not even compete at Summerslam. Probably BS but still...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Despite the series being edited to hell and back it was popular here in the states that another season was ordered.  Hell, it's one of the reasons why 4Kids tried to do the same to One Piece when they had the license to it.    Look how that turned out.


Damn was ulimate muscle edited?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn was ulimate muscle edited?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>


4kids sucks dick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Have a Funimation account I think.  They are sticklers when it comes to media the have licenses on and pretty much will do the stop and desist on anyone streaming their products.


statement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know this company dubbed it right.


Yea but they got so fucking lucky that they struck gold with the voice actors.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

I remember when people were scared 4Kids was going to get Naruto and name Kakashi some shit like Mr.Karate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 4kids sucks dick.


bruh we can't have the lil boys getting hard looking at anime bitches. that's the end of america!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> statement



Well damn, I have the film so might as well try to get the entire series then. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but they got so fucking lucky that they struck gold with the voice actors.



True, it's amazing they had the VA talent yet fucked their product in the ass with those edits.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Also the Yugioh dub has one of the rapeist episode I've seen in a "kids" show when Mai gets beaten by Panik in Duelist Kingdom

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone remember when Toonami had Sailor Moon and they said the dykes were cousins but then had them wearing nothing but dress shirts as Neptune was on Uranus' lap or whatever. I remember being like 10 and being like wtf those cousins are fucking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

That wwe doctor who sued punk was fucking jullian hall

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Was sailor moon actually good ir did we just like it cause we were kids


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Anyone remember when Toonami had Sailor Moon and they said the dykes were cousins but then had them wearing nothing but dress shirts as Neptune was on Uranus' lap or whatever. I remember being like 10 and being like wtf those cousins are fucking.


I think we all knew they were gay. Viz wasn't fooling anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> bruh we can't have the lil boys getting hard looking at anime bitches. that's the end of america!


Little did they realize it was the end of them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Anyone remember when Toonami had Sailor Moon and they said the dykes were cousins but then had them wearing nothing but dress shirts as Neptune was on Uranus' lap or whatever. I remember being like 10 and being like wtf those cousins are fucking.


I had to break that to my female cousin and her friend and boy let me tell you they were in shock


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Main character of blue gender in this fucked up post apocalyptic world so of course they gave him Trunks' voice.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

wtf is going on in this show, placid?! bitch reading info in a deadpan expression while she's getting groped from behind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was sailor moon actually good ir did we just like it cause we were kids



Don't know but best girl in the show. 





[S-A-F] said:


> Main character of blue gender in this fucked up post apocalyptic world so of course they gave him Trunks' voice.



But for them to say the female is voiced by Kid Trunks and then the scene near the end of the series.   FFS, that's the equivalent of watching the Japanese sub of General Cloe and that police woman from Angel Blade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wtf is going on in this show, placid?! bitch reading info in a deadpan expression while she's getting groped from behind.



Sex is an escape mechanism for them in that series.  Planet so fucked over in Blue Gender that it's one of few pleasures the survivors can partake in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

yeeeah this shit couldn't air on toonami without cutting it down to 5 minutes. Lmao this bitch just casually died in such a brutal way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know but best girl in the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its like if Kallen and Lelouch were voiced by real siblings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Nas album tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sex is an escape mechanism for them in that series.  Planet so fucked over in Blue Gender that it's one of few pleasures the survivors can partake in.


Man this some next level starship troopers shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know this company dubbed it right.



And?

One Piece dub's theme song was the greatest thing that ever happened to that series.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 14, 2018)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

what is with dub companies and giving anime rap songs around this time? First was pokemon to start this trend and then everyone jumped on board.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> what is with dub companies and giving anime rap songs around this time? First was pokemon to start this trend and then everyone jumped on board.



*cough*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

One Piece rap the besto

Iron Man Folgore is pretty high up there too


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> *cough*


shame we didn't get this one instead of that bootleg naruto op the US had for years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone remember the dub opening for Rave Master?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anyone remember the dub opening for Rave Master?



I have the three released DVDs for that series.  Sadly that was it and even more saddening was that the anime series ended before the better arcs could be shown.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anyone remember the dub opening for Rave Master?



You can Rave about it?

I always lol at proto-Lucy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Kevin Owens is fat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have the three released DVDs for that series.  Sadly that was it and even more saddening was that the anime series ended before the better arcs could be shown.


Sadly I'll probably never get to those arcs since the manga scans online are too low quality for me to read through.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kevin Owens is fat


Not as fat as Jericho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kevin Owens is fat


I'll allow this Owens slander even if it is true because you're cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

crush my neck with her thighs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Anyone remember the dub opening for Rave Master?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

Is she still trying to make it back into the ring?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'll allow this Owens slander even if it is true because you're cool.


Just wanted to be Scott Steiner for a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not as fat as Jericho.


Not as fat as Joe .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

tbh jericho had this dad bod all decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> tbh jericho had this dad bod all decade.


Yet he's more agile than I could ever be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

So I was offered tickets to go see NXT takeover but in return have to go to MITB and wear a Roman shirt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I was offered tickets to go see NXT takeover but in return have to go to MITB and wear a Roman shirt


You should go.

It would be funny to see a guy wearing a Roman shirt leading the crowd in boos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You should go.
> 
> It would be funny to see a guy wearing a Roman shirt leading the crowd in boos.


I would get shanked in Chicago


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

Boast to the people in the crowd about how Roman could have beaten Mike Jackson.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I would get shanked in Chicago


Go. Just wear a jacket over the shirt.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2018)

I really did like this segment.  It was a brilliant heel plan.  And it ended successfully.  Sami Zayn beat the fuck out of Bobby Lashley!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I would get shanked in Chicago



But here in Corpus they would embrace you for buying in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Cringe aside I actually like the idea of a Sami/Lashley feud. Its just been poorly executed. At least the match should be good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

Court documents reveal that the doctor that sued Punk was fucking Jillian Hall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But here in Corpus they would embrace you for buying in.


You waited for your revenge didn't you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Go. Just wear a jacket over the shirt.


Ill look suspicious as fuck especially with how hot it will be


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You waited for your revenge didn't you?



Nah if wanted revenge I would have tasked you with finding me a vid of someone making the Lethal Injection look legit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ill look suspicious as fuck especially with how hot it will be


That ain't my problem


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah if wanted revenge I would have tasked you with finding me a vid of someone making the Lethal Injection look legit.




Well at least Id be over......
















With life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That ain't my problem


You're the one who suggested


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2018)

His username Dean Ambrose but he ain't willing to do reckless shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Court documents reveal that the doctor that sued Punk was fucking Jillian Hall


Did he walk in on them or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did he walk in on them or something



Punk said his sister told him. And then the doctor confirmed it in the pre-trial. How the hell does Punk's sister know.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> His username Dean Ambrose but he ain't willing to do reckless shit.


I'm not wacky Dean doe


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You should go.
> 
> It would be funny to see a guy wearing a Roman shirt leading the crowd in boos.



It's happened. Often.

People will buy the merch, boo him, then complain about him being in the main event.  Like their missing something in their logic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

@Shirker tell them that Chicago don't play that


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Shirker tell them that Chicago don't play that


Locals don't go to these events though.  Half the crowd is regulars that just travel to every PPV.  Trust me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2018)

2018 has been weak so far superstar shakeup was useless!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

I was gonna go but decided not too.

I do need to hang with dean ambrose one day since we both from IL


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

What the fuck happened to MAL? I dont remember where I left off in Kingdom and MAL wont let me check.

Rereading 20th century boys.

God damn this classic.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Shirker tell them that Chicago don't play that



Our gun crime is quite high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Our gun crime is quite high.



Don't you have gun control laws in Chicago though?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2018)

One Piece with that godly chapter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Don't you have gun control laws in Chicago though?



People are mostly in control of the gun when they fire it, yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2018)

Charlotte might've been ready for asuka at WM but she wasn't ready for asuka as a stepmom

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm hearing a bunch of whispers that Sasha Banks is the cover star this year.  Could it be?  Could the company actually do the smart thing for once?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> One Piece with that godly chapter


Every week fire brother.


She been makig my dick soft by talking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Oda needs to just quit OP and draw Bonney hentai.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree.  Why the fuck do Peyton and Billie talk so much?  Just accompany Carmella and be silent lumberjacks!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Carmella should sit on Peyton and Billie's faces to shut them up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

They should form a team called the silent 3 where nobody makes a sound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

No!  I want Billie and Peyton to be Carmella's slave attendants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No!  I want Billie and Peyton to be Carmella's slave attendants.



I’d actually buy that porno if it’s not on you sexy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

LOOK IN MY EYES 
WHAT DO YOU SEE
I'M THE CUCK OF THE UFC

FIVE YEARS OF TRAINING
BACK SURGERY
NOW MIKE JACKSON'S BLACKING AJ LEE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> LOOK IN MY EYES
> WHAT DO YOU SEE
> I'M THE CUCK OF THE UFC
> 
> ...


brah did Punk sleep with your mom or something?

you on his dick more than Rukia on Alexa's ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They should form a team called the silent 3 where nobody makes a sound



Sounds like Backlash to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

> New Japan Pro Wrestling is carving out a huge place for themselves in the pro wrestling landscape and hearts of fans all over the world. Many people watched Kenny Omega and Kazuchika Okada's epic  confrontation in awe and although there will always be detractors, the general consensus is the match was a masterpiece.
> 
> It seems  is being a bit more friendly toward the Bullet Club recently as both The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega were featured in a huge way in WWE's promotion of The New Day's E3 escapades. The Cleaner is also featured on the  as a "Hidden Gem" where WWE utilized one of the only pieces of footage they had of Omega in Deep South Wrestling to capitalize on his incredible name value.
> 
> ...



Vince going after Omega and Young bucks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Fuck those guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck those guys.




Yeah, Fuxk those wwe guys!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't wait until Roman beats Okada in twelve minutes with a Superman punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Like okada could ever get past big cass sttength to even make it to the all mighty know it all roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Okada needs to test himself against Dolph Ziggler and Tye Dillinger first. This isn't the minor leagues anymore.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> brah did Punk sleep with your mom or something?
> 
> you on his dick more than Rukia on Alexa's ass


This wouldn't be happening if Punk could fight to save his life in the octagon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This wouldn't be happening if Punk could fight to save his life in the octagon.


but we all knew he couldn't. 

We all knew he was shit and was gonna get rekted so why focus on something obvious.

It's kinda like WWE with their shitty tall guy vs short guy angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Okada needs to test himself against Dolph Ziggler and Tye Dillinger first. This isn't the minor leagues anymore.


Oh hes not even ready for that level. Those inexperienced wrestling dorks dont even know how to look into a camera! On his way he goes to nxt to face blazer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Probably Omega jobs to Kevin Dunn on his first match at Main Event


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but we all knew he couldn't.
> 
> We all knew he was shit and was gonna get rekted so why focus on something obvious.
> 
> It's kinda like WWE with their shitty tall guy vs short guy angle.


sure is a lot of damage control you're trying to do here. 

Punk lost again so people are gonna give him twice the shit for it even if most didn't expect him to win again anyway. the way he lost really did him in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

The final boss in one piece tho


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

I feel like Ghost worked really hard on his Super Dragon sign for a PWG event, but then Punk being the brazen heel he was probably ripped it up and called Ghost a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Ever since that day Ghost knew that Phil Brooks was a piece of shit and he has made it his mission to disparage any positive take on CM Punk.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> sure is a lot of damage control you're trying to do here.
> 
> Punk lost again so people are gonna give him twice the shit for it even if most didn't expect him to win again anyway. the way he lost really did him in.


no I get it he lost value but it's like the first time he was being a cocky dick and he got whooped

The second time was trying to prove something and got whooped .

I mean Dana already shat on his career so it's pretty much done


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Punk's MMA record really doesn't matter in wrestling, same way Ronda's didn't matter for her. Ronda was a main box office draw in MMA so yes there is some difference there but wrestling fans love Punk. 

It's not like he has to be a face if he did wrestle again. Dude could honestly come back as an obnoxious heel despite getting whooped in MMA.

Japan's different but lots of guys over there were high profile flops in MMA and it didn't kill their careers. Shibata got nutted on when he did MMA and his gimmick was that he was an MMA-type badass. Jushin Thunder Liger got his ass beat too. Batista barely beat a fat plumber from Jersey. Shayna Baszler won like 1 MMA fight in 7 years. The list of MMA flops and wrestling is pretty long. The inverse is kind of true too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no I get it he lost value but it's like the first time he was being a cocky dick and he got whooped
> 
> The second time was trying to prove something and got whooped .
> 
> I mean Dana already shat on his career so it's pretty much done


Ghost won't quit until he sees AJ Lee betray her man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ghost won't quit until he sees AJ Lee betray her man.


Pretty sure that's you


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Punk's MMA record really doesn't matter in wrestling, same way Ronda's didn't matter for her. Ronda was a main box office draw in MMA so yes there is some difference there but wrestling fans love Punk.
> 
> It's not like he has to be a face if he did wrestle again. Dude could honestly come back as an obnoxious heel despite getting whooped in MMA.
> 
> Japan's different but lots of guys over there were high profile flops in MMA and it didn't kill their careers. Shibata got nutted on when he did MMA and his gimmick was that he was an MMA-type badass. Jushin Thunder Liger got his ass beat too. Batista barely beat a fat plumber from Jersey. Shayna Baszler won like 1 MMA fight in 7 years. The list of MMA flops and wrestling is pretty long. The inverse is kind of true too.


Its weird af to me how dudes from MMA all sound exactly the same when they cut a promo in wwe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

I still lol at John Lauranitis telling AJ she wasn't fuckable enough to succeed in WWE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure that's you


I'm a big Punk fan but I wouldn't mind seeing AJ Lee bounce on some bbc while Punk is half knocked out and watching.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm a big Punk fan but I wouldn't mind seeing AJ Lee bounce on some bbc while Punk is half knocked out and watching.


so in other words on Jackson


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I still lol at John Lauranitis telling AJ she wasn't fuckable enough to succeed in WWE


I wonder if that was Vince or John himself


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its weird af to me how dudes from MMA all sound exactly the same when they cut a promo in wwe.



One of the things about VKM's book is that he likes his archetypes. I think the MMA guys just get produced in a way that matches up to that archetype. 



[S-A-F] said:


> I'm a big Punk fan but I wouldn't mind seeing AJ Lee bounce on some bbc while Punk is half knocked out and watching.



This thread loves the NTR


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if that was Vince or John himself



VKM didn't think Gail Kim was fuckable and JR had to explain to him that lots of men are into asians


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM didn't think Gail Kim was fuckable and JR had to explain to him that lots of men are into asians


jesus dude's stuck in the 50s


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Also lol at how thirsty this company is for Kenny Omega that they're raiding the Deep South Wrestling archive to put him on the Network. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus dude's stuck in the 50s



Or he's just gay/bisexual


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like okada could ever get past big cass sttength to even make it to the all mighty know it all roman


You guys know Big Cass is beating Bryan, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I still lol at John Lauranitis telling AJ she wasn't fuckable enough to succeed in WWE



According to AJ's book, she was a virgin until like 2010, so Big John was right on the money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also lol at how thirsty this company is for Kenny Omega that they're raiding the Deep South Wrestling archive to put him on the Network.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he's just gay/bisexual


I guess since he's into i*c*st, he's probably bisexual as well


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to AJ's book, she was a virgin until like 2010, so Big John was right on the money.



That would've made her like 23 though. It's not like she's pulled a Tina Fey and waited till like 30 to lose that v card. Also she's a small girl so she probably didn't want her vag getting split like an atom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to AJ's book, she was a virgin until like 2010, so Big John was right on the money.


She dated jay lethal. I would have stayed a virgin too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess since he's into i*c*st, he's probably bisexual as well



I love how i*c*st can't be used because it's a trigger word on this forum for weirdos that think it's ok for cousins to fuck.

I mean dude gets hard ons for muscled up men, vascularity is the ultimate VKM aphrodisiac.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She dated jay lethal. I would have stayed a virgin too



Lethal's bedroom moves are probably as convoluted as The Lethal Injection.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost wakes up. Does his pokemon pushups. Drinks a class of milk. Then proceeds to throw darts at a life size poster of punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how i*c*st can't be used because it's a trigger word on this forum for weirdos that think it's ok for cousins to fuck.
> 
> I mean dude gets hard ons for muscled up men, vascularity is the ultimate VKM aphrodisiac.


oh no you're right dude's pretty gay but he also has wanted to do Steph being preggers by him so I am for sure certain he wants to bang his own daughter. Or did


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys know Big Cass is beating Bryan, right?


When are you gonn post ur predictions


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Does his pokemon pushups.





You think Ghost plays Pokemon Go?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lethal's bedroom moves are probably as convoluted as The Lethal Injection.



Dude probably does his Macho Man impersonation in the sack


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh no you're right dude's pretty gay but he also has wanted to do Steph being preggers by him so I am for sure certain he wants to bang his own daughter. Or did



I love how VKM was so off the rails that he was trying to go full Russo.

The thing with Batista having anger issues because he was a rape baby was pretty out there too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You think Ghost plays Pokemon Go?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude probably does his Macho Man impersonation in the sack



My little cousin was playing that the otber day. That shit got old the first weekend it aired.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Lethal's Macho Man elbow is almost as bad as Punk's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM didn't think Gail Kim was fuckable and JR had to explain to him that lots of men are into asians



Sucks she left the company on bad terms.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

VKM dont think youre fuckable unlesd your blonde, roman reigns, or his daughter.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

This was recommended to me on YouTube for some reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how VKM was so off the rails that he was trying to go full Russo.
> 
> The thing with Batista having anger issues because he was a rape baby was pretty out there too.




Jesus fuck, Vince might be crying out for help for Papa Mcmahon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Wrestling thread active af on a friday.

This site should pay us since we are the best thread and posters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She dated jay lethal. I would have stayed a virgin too



Hmm, well the guy does have an eye for the women he trains/dates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling thread active af on a friday.
> 
> This site should pay us since we are the best thread and posters


NXT Takeover gonna be awesome tomorrow


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well the guy does have an eye for the women he trains/dates.


Lethal reminds me of a uncool version of x woods

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well the guy does have an eye for the women he trains/dates.



I heard when Kevin Steen trained women wrestlers, he'd just keep having them do hurricaranas on him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NXT Takeover gonna be awesome tomorrow


You going?

Got the internet provider coming tomorrow because the interner hasnt worked in 4 days.

Going out of town sunday with a buddy to get drunk n watch mitb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lethal reminds me of a uncool version of x woods



True but when this girl is his current trainee I don't think he gives a damn on opinions.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NXT Takeover gonna be awesome tomorrow


No.  This is a rebuilding period for nxt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You going?
> 
> Got the internet provider coming tomorrow because the interner hasnt worked in 4 days.
> 
> Going out of town sunday with a buddy to get drunk n watch mitb



Nah, they took back the offer cause my cousin's other side wanted to go , and they didn't want to cause problems .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but when this girl is his current trainee I don't think he gives a damn on opinions.


@WhatADrag is still going to fight Tyson Kidd to get his girl.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but when this girl is his current trainee I don't think he gives a damn on opinions.


Eh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah, they took back the offer cause my cousin's other side wanted to go , and they didn't want to cause problems .


Are u going to mitb


Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag is still going to fight Tyson Kidd to get his girl.


I will gladly lose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are u going to mitb
> 
> I will gladly lose


Nope. I told them I'm good


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

You disappoint me Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You disappoint me Dean.


not going cause of the bullshit WWE did to me last year


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope. I told them I'm good


Mid card for life


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm so fucking confident in my picks. Kevin Owens is definitely winning.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean basically did the equivalent of Dolph vacating the US title for no reason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Mid card for life


they didn't let me say hi to Becky


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they didn't let me say hi to Becky



Dean gonna get banned for life for stalking like that dude that wanted to ask Paige out on a date.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean gonna get banned for life for stalking like that dude that wanted to ask Paige out on a date.


difference is I don't go to many events of WWE and it was on the job 

oh wait, I could get fired doe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean needs to be repackaged

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> difference is I don't go to many events of WWE and it was on the job
> 
> oh wait, I could get fired doe


Holy shit.  That sounds eerily familiar.

The Paige stalker was pretty much a dupe account.  He came in here told his creepy story.  And we never heard from him again.

It all makes sense now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean gonna get thrown off the network like Muhammed Hassan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  That sounds eerily familiar.
> 
> The Paige stalker was pretty much a dupe account.  He came in here told his creepy story.  And we never heard from him again.
> 
> It all makes sense now.


Difference is Becky actually said hi to me and I brushed it off cause I had to


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

We might just tell dean to go home while we continue our tour overseas.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We might just tell dean to go home while we continue our tour overseas.


cool beans. I'll go home and get drunk


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cool beans. I'll go home and get drunk


You aren't old enough.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You aren't old enough.



says the guy who posts like a five year old who has a crush


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Damn Dean.  You are ungrateful.  I should basically be up for sainthood around here.  I find all of these sexy images and share them with you guys.

Smh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but when this girl is his current trainee I don't think he gives a damn on opinions.


Jay better had gave the Lethal injection to save his rep.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

I heard Lethal smashed SoCal Val but that might be an L within itself.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn Dean.  You are ungrateful.  I should basically be up for sainthood around here.  I find all of these sexy images and share them with you guys.
> 
> Smh.


be like GIBBS boy,

change it up now and then. There is plenty of hotties in the wrasslin ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir  well your Lakers gonna be gewd again 

can you spare us  Cousins at least?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I heard Lethal smashed SoCal Val but that might be an L within itself.


HAhahaa


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir  well your Lakers gonna be gewd again
> 
> can you spare us  Cousins at least?


Spurs not gonna trade lenord to the lakers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Spurs not gonna trade lenord to the lakers


either trade him or wait for him to get him next year.

It's inevitable that LA gonna be back on top.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love how i*c*st can't be used because it's a trigger word on this forum for weirdos that think it's ok for cousins to fuck.
> 
> I mean dude gets hard ons for muscled up men, vascularity is the ultimate VKM aphrodisiac.


Vince was the one who sexually harassed nicole bass confirmed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> either trade him or wait for him to get him next year.
> 
> It's inevitable that LA gonna be back on top.


They will trade him i doubt the lakers tho.

Celtics look more interesting to the spurs. Kawaii wants to go to the lakers tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They will trade him i doubt the lakers tho.
> 
> Celtics look more interesting to the spurs. Kawaii wants to go to the lakers tho.


that's why I'm saying they can wait for next year to get him.

Celtics or anyone else would have to convince him of staying in order to get traded .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 15, 2018)

Harper 100% smashing the hell out of Anderson's wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Poor Leonard.  He must be so fucking tired of spending every Friday night on the Riverwalk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Poor Leonard.  He must be so fucking tired of spending every Friday night on the Riverwalk.


as Charles Barkley said "Dirty little creek"


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as Charles Barkley said "Dirty little creek"


Sir Charles hates the women in San Antonio.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Harper 100% smashing the hell out of Anderson's wife



I am scared


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

Harper going to cuck Anderson on the pre-show?  Should be the main event.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Harper 100% smashing the hell out of Anderson's wife



The fuck man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Rumor is aj styles is the cover of 2k


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2018)

Anderson's wife ain't even that hot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rumor is aj styles is the cover of 2k


Still hoping for Sasha Banks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 15, 2018)

Friend of mine going to the raw event tomorrow said there will be no women on the card.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Friend of mine going to the raw event tomorrow said there will be no women on the card.


Sat is a rehearsal day for the ladies.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

You guys need to delete your mitb predictions and add your real predictions.  Stop clowning around.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

Peyton needs to bear my child. He’ll be the true savior of the WWE. Drake Cena!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Peyton needs to bear my child. He’ll be the true savior of the WWE. Drake Cena!


What if she talks while you are trying to knock her up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

CM Punk’s career is dead. There’s no way he’d go back to WWE after suffering two shameful defeats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What if she talks while you are trying to knock her up?



I don’t give a shit. She can tell her life story while i’m smashing her

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> CM Punk’s career is dead. There’s no way he’d go back to WWE after suffering two shameful defeats


CM Punk is leaving a lot of money on the table.

I think top guys in the WWE are being paid much better than ever before.  A guy like AJ Styles makes like $3.5m a year.  Punk could be $10m richer right now!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk is leaving a lot of money on the table.
> 
> I think top guys in the WWE are being paid much better than ever before.  A guy like AJ Styles makes like $3.5m a year.  Punk could be $10m richer right now!



Oh yeah with his busted face and broken pride 

But hey, that’s still $10m lol. Did you guys read the reactions post fight? Everyone hates Punk now and no one wants to see him in the octagon again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

I actually agree with that.  I think Punk has less value as a professional wrestler because he sucks so bad as an mma fighter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Thor and ghost in a i hate cm punk club

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Were it up to Rukia, Punk would have apologized to the wwe doctor who almost killed him and prostate himself in front of the guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Were it up to Rukia, Punk would have apologized to the wwe doctor who almost killed him and prostate himself in front of the guy.


With the miz somehow involved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Punk needs to comeback with a cuck gimmick where he apologizes to everybody for being an asshole and admits that the WWE was right all along and he keeps being humble while guys like Big Cass and Dolph laugh at him because they've found someone who is an even bigger loser than they are, until someone who is a bigger cuck than Punk like Bayley tells him to stop being such a pussy because she knows that no matter how much of a loser someone is, they can still be redeemed and then they enter into an affair and that brings back AJ Lee, who is mad af that she got cucked by a cuck.

I think it would restore Punk's reputation.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

6.5 on the heeling because Rukia was cutting the best promo on this page. 

Ghost and Thor need to step their game up. Great heels underachieving.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Wwe in austirulaaaaaaa


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Were it up to Rukia, Punk would have apologized to the wwe doctor who almost killed him and prostate himself in front of the guy.


I would have sentenced Punk to become the Doctor’s butler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias you suggested the O'Reilly/Dunne match, right? Just got through watching it and thought it was pretty awesome. Dunne was great and O'Reilly was right there if not just a level ahead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

Oh wow MCG is an 100,000 seat arena. Idk shit about Cricket but I feel like the configuration of that playing field is probably bigger than a ring and stage set up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Dunne been my boy day 1. When they gonna say fuck that uk shit and actually make him a top guy in the E?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk needs to comeback with a cuck gimmick where he apologizes to everybody for being an asshole and admits that the WWE was right all along and he keeps being humble while guys like Big Cass and Dolph laugh at him because they've found someone who is an even bigger loser than they are, until someone who is a bigger cuck than Punk like Bayley tells him to stop being such a pussy because she knows that no matter how much of a loser someone is, they can still be redeemed and then they enter into an affair and that brings back AJ Lee, who is mad af that she got cucked by a cuck.
> 
> I think it would restore Punk's reputation.


Even Punk won't stoop as low as kayfabe fucking bayley.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Alexa bliss needs to quit wrestling and do cuck porn already.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

A few of these women 'wrestlers' would be better off in porn. Its so apparent when we don't have the softcore matches anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Brandi is really hot when she isn't wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> A few of these women 'wrestlers' would be better off in porn. Its so apparent when we don't have the softcore matches anymore.


Carmella.  Peyton Royce.  Billie Kay.  Lana.  Mandy Rose.

After listing those names, I realize that Smackdown is the brand that really needs to restore the bra and panties matches.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Can the thread go a day without talking about cuck or cm punk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Can the thread go a day without talking about cuck or cm punk


CM Punk?  Sure.

Cuck?  Absolutely not.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Even Punk won't stoop as low as kayfabe fucking bayley.



It would show just how low he's fallen. Like when Bryan joined the Wyatts or when Trish barked like a dog. How much lower can you get than to sexualize Bayley?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

*Report: UFC 225 bombs at the box office with less than 150,000 PPV buys*

Muqhahhhhh. Ufc trash

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

I read that as SUPER SLOW DOWN at first glance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It would show just how low he's fallen. Like when Bryan joined the Wyatts or when Trish barked like a dog. How much lower can you get than to sexualize Bayley?


burying Rukia and Jake for sexualizing Bayley isn't good Hunter


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m absolutely sure that me and Rukia won’t even have a boner even if Bayley strips naked in front of us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> *Report: UFC 225 bombs at the box office with less than 150,000 PPV buys*
> 
> Muqhahhhhh. Ufc trash


UFC needs to borrow some ideas from WWE to make their product more interesting.

Like randomly throw BJ Penn into the main event as a special guest referee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost didn't put the black HBK, Xavier Woods, in the Cucking of Punk arc.

There's also Big E who would be cucking AJ's man for the second time since he also cucked Ziggler, in a previous story. Not sure why Ziggler and some other irrelevant get the cuck storyline. I feel like that's an automatic -5 but I'm being an unbiased party here.

Missing out on the goldmine that was the blacked cuckening,knowing who the man Xavier Woods really is. You get an oldest ass of all ryomas for that Sapolsky tier booking.

Also if you want to go even further Kofi could get in on it to make it some next level nasty shit as it's New Day running train and Kofi was Punk's traveling buddy for the longest while he was in WWE.

>.> <.<

This is some CHAOS Nakamura nut punching AJ in WWE shit instead of CHAOS Nakamura with girls on stripper poles grinding to an anime OP.

Thor was on a roll until he stopped talking about Peyton Royce needing to get piped. Shit went straight downhill like Mizdow without the Miz.

Letting Rukia be the top heel in the thread is not best for business.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean or ghost might be the top heel

Deans actions lately been unforgivable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean or ghost might be the top heel
> 
> Deans actions lately been unforgivable



Dean's heeling is kind of Brad Maddox level to me


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Why are you posting that?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are you posting that?



It's like 80% more tame than the sets of anime tiddays or yaoi'd out bishis


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean's heeling is kind of Brad Maddox level to me


Damn i dont know what this mean but this a diss.



Rukia said:


> Why are you posting that?


Im raw dogging bayley

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella.  Peyton Royce.  Billie Kay.  Lana.  Mandy Rose.
> 
> After listing those names, I realize that Smackdown is the brand that really needs to restore the bra and panties matches.


Sonya


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean's heeling is kind of Brad Maddox level to me


Damn not even Dolph levels of heeling. This hurts mang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean or ghost might be the top heel
> 
> Deans actions lately been unforgivable


Nah the moment I know Im HHH levels of heel is if I start shitting on NJPW but even I know I dont have that in me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im raw dogging bayley



Drag trying to draw cheap heat like he's Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag trying to draw cheap heat like he's Muhammad Hassan.



You need a babyface turn bruh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

What would even be a face turn in this thread? Being an Omega mark?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

I wonder if we can do my Carmella/Charlotte plan for the Asuka match.  

Carmella stuns Asuka with a kiss.  And then she is able to quickly roll up a distracted and dazed Asuka for the 1-2-3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What would even be a face turn in this thread? Being an Omega mark?



Peacing out of the thread is the only face turn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if we can do my Carmella/Charlotte plan for the Asuka match.
> 
> Carmella stuns Asuka with a kiss.  And then she is able to quickly roll up a distracted and dazed Asuka for the 1-2-3.



Asuka wouldn't be stunned since she spent ten years in Japan kissing women as a signature move.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

The Superman Punch was originally John’s signature move that was pitched by creative 10yrs ago. But John found it unoriginal so he turned it into The Five Knuckle Shuffle which is a modified Superman Punch to a downed opponent plus theatrics.

Fuck thieving Roman Reigns.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Asuka wouldn't be stunned since she spent ten years in Japan kissing women as a signature move.


That was a different character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 16, 2018)

Go make ur predictons dorks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go make ur predictons dorks


Fix your predictions.

I know those predictions are just a rib.  I want to see your serious selections.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go make ur predictons dorks


Im out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

One hour until Ciampa NTRs Gargano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Takeover start yet?



WhatADrag said:


> Dean or ghost might be the top heel
> 
> Deans actions lately been unforgivable



What he do?

What did you do, Dean?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Letting Roderick Strong beat you up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Kairi must have shitty seats if she needs a periscope.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ded thred during Soft Gay vs Prince Puma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Fucking Velveteen Dream wearing Hollywood Hogan gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Internalized Racism.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Just got back. Heard the tag match was great. Will watch it later


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go make ur predictons dorks



Nevers.    That would mean recognizing WWE creative with their possible finishes and I've bought in once so never again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Kairi definitely has a better wardrobe than Asuka and her assorment of old woman soccer mom dresses.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Dream does a dive at the speed of 2 mph and the announcer actually has the nerve to say he's better than Ricochet.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

*WHY THE FUCK WOULD YOU DO THAT?!?!?*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

I think they're dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Dream stealing all of Cena's big moves.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Why's Dream taking, like, 70% of this match?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

How have we had 2 show stealing matches and it hasn't even been the 2nd hour yet?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Puma needs to cool it with the bumps.

He starts making them look too good and he'll be delegated to high-end jobber status once he moves up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How have we had 2 show stealing matches and it hasn't even been the 2nd hour yet?



Who are they stealing the show from? Lars Sullivan?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

What a fucking match.
Also how the hell did Ricochet actually make the distance for the Shooting Star Press and Dream for the Elbow?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who are they stealing the show from? Lars Sullivan?


Fair enough


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Two stars. Three deducted for no Tokyo Dome.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Taima chat is worried that Velveteen is dead.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Nikki better win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Taima chat is worried that Velveteen is dead.



Taima tried to make a "619 is Ricochet's height in centimeters" joke not knowing that would translate to 20 feet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa looking so ready to do some cucking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Baszler looks like Sullivan's caveman sister.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nikki better win



Baszler gonna win cuz MMA memes.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taima tried to make a "619 is Ricochet's height in centimeters" joke not knowing that would translate to 20 feet.



It's mostly /wooo/ regulars, what do you expect?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Cross's music sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Tranny Lars Sullivan vs Sheamus' crazy ex from high school


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Everyone taking some crazy-ass bumps tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

"Beachball sucks!"

I love my city, sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

NXT is in a rebuilding mode.  So I haven't been watching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Nikki Cross is why you don't stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

MMA vs S&M

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nikki Cross is why you don't stick your dick in crazy.



Nikki Cross is also the reason why you stick your dick in crazy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

This friend Nigel calling a reverse DDT the Slop Drop. Who the fuck remembers the Godwinns?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Match was alright. Nothing special. Was more fun than good due to Cross's antics. Nikki going out with a smile was a good finish IMO


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Did Baszler just win by orgasm?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

That's it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Maybe now Sanity can be called up since Nikki is free and has let Shayna go over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Did Baszler just win by orgasm?



Nikki too into autoerotic asphyxiation to win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nikki too into autoerotic asphyxiation to win.


So so crazy. Would stick my dick in so so hard.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Baszler continues to kill the division apparently.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Nikki still cumming. This match was lewd af.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Why the fuck does Keith Lee look like he's 50 years old now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

CM Punk can also restore his reputation if he pays Black to change his name to CM Punk.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Baszler continues to kill the division apparently.



Is "kill" the correct word?
I don't watch regularly, so I'm probably coming from a place of bias, but in the two matches I've seen her in, the whole match structure has been "Baszler gets her ass kicked until she doesn't for some reason". She's no Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Keith Lee is the most underwhelming guy in the crowd so far.  Should have been the first female.  Shirai would have been a bigger deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Is "kill" the correct word?
> I don't watch regularly, so I'm probably coming from a place of bias, but in the two matches I've seen her in, the whole match structure has been "Baszler gets her ass kicked until she doesn't for some reason". She's no Brock.


I think it's a boring division and the worst part of the nxt portfolio right now.  That's what I mean by kill.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

God, CFO$ gets on my nerves....



Rukia said:


> I think it's a boring division and the worst part of the nxt portfolio right now.  That's what I mean by kill.



Oh. Then in that aspect, you are correct, yes. Baszler and her painful averageness doesn't help them much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Keith Lee looks like he should be hosting Family Feud or something.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

YASAIYA!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Baszler doesn't know how to run the ropes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

The only thing missing from the Baszler/Cross match was Baszler sitting on Nikki's face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Sullivan should win the title so Black can show up on RAW tomorrow to start a feud with Baron Corbin.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sullivan should win the title so Black can show up on RAW tomorrow to start a feud with Baron Corbin.



How would you be able to tell who is who, tho?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> How would you be able to tell who is who, tho?



Twin magic


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Shane McMahon clearly training Black with that Sage Mode Black Mass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Thought the botch would ruin what was a decent match but fair play to the commentators for trying to save it and both men for carrying on despite that for a solid finish.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Did that friend whiff on the Black Mass to the back of the head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Bloody mouth added a star to that match. 

****3/4

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bloody mouth added a star to that match.
> 
> ****3/4



That was a fucking awesome visual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

So I hear that there's a very real danger of a double turn tonight and...

man that would suck. I hate shit like that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Candice/Ciampa live sex celebration after she cucks Johnny tonight?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Phew... nipped that possible storyline in the bud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Phew... nipped that possible storyline in the bud.


Or did they?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

FUCK YOU, CIAMPA!
*clap, clap, clapclapclap*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Or did they?



If Gargano's wife ends up with Ciampa it'd be some of the shittiest, WCW-tier booking I've ever seen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

THEY KILLED PERCY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Gargano wearing a Captain America outfit.

Candice gonna Hail Hydra his ass at the end


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> If Gargano's wife ends up with Ciampa it'd be some of the shittiest, WCW-tier booking I've ever seen.


I still need this to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

These fuckers stealing ECW spots from Raven/Dreamer, so it's only fitting that NTR occurs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

This is a very ok match so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

People chanting for Ciampa


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Candice is chanting for Ciampa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Gargano brought this on himself tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These fuckers stealing ECW spots from Raven/Dreamer, so it's only fitting that NTR occurs.


Bullah was a thot!!!

Right now I'm at the Nikki/Baylzer match and NIkki is looking extra hot tonight for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

ROH pushed Jay Lethal and Michael Elgin instead of Ciampa


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa where he belongs.
In the trash.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

I only dream Nikki is half as freaky as her character is.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Why is everyone being suicidal tonight??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I only dream Nikki is half as freaky as her character is.


Big Damo a lucky lucky man taping that every night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Match needs to end with Ciampa/Candice live sex celebration while Johnny is handcuffed to the ropes unable to stop it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa pls


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

rip Cornette


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Damn Nikki/Baylzer over already. I need more Nikki tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm loving the state Nikki is in here post match. wew!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

If Ciampa takes another fucking backbump on an unprotected surface, I'm gonna scream.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

These fuckers took less stupid bumps on the indies.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Are they or are they not gonna be fined to shit for these lid shots to the head?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

I cant believe TNA innovated the rip the canvas off the ring spot and now everyone uses it


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Okay, fuck the lid shots, those elbows to the back of the head are worse.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Larrs has a sick ass entrance theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Ref needs to stop this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

mfw both guys are fired tomorrow for too many headshots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa don't do this...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Ciampa don't do this...


He's a Psycho Killer man. He gonna do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

He took off the ring. That's some next level Dr. Doom shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Allaster Black's logo looks like if a penis had a bone.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Aleister Black is less hot in 2018 than he was in 2017 tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

literally a penis bone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

IT'S NOT ENOUGH


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

These fucking fans are out for blood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Gargano has fucking snapped


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa taking off the ring symbolizes the cucking to come.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

awww fuck, NXT was today? 

goddammit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm supposed to feel bad, but honestly, this is exactly what Ciampa deserves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean the scumbag of the year for missing NXT on purpose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'm supposed to feel bad, but honestly, this is exactly what Ciampa deserves.


Why?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

CIAMPA YOU FUCKING LEGEND


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa fucking won. He beat the shit out of Johnny. He made Johnny snap and become the very thing he despised. And he still fucking won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean the scumbag of the year for missing NXT on purpose.


I didn't miss it on purpose........was watching something else.....


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa is sort of like the Rukia of NXT guys.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

CIAMPGOAT


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

*THIS FUCKING HEAT!*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why?



You really _are_ a lawyer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

If Johnny had sat on Ciampa's face the ref would've stopped the match, but he tried to take it too far.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

That turned into a really good match with a solid finish.
Thank god the wood was just used for a DDT, the most devastating looking move that's actually a whole lot of nothing.

Ciampa kinda had to win this one, but at the same time I don't much care for the idea of this feud continuing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

How was NXT guys?

Good, Meh, Amazing, or great?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How was NXT guys?
> 
> Good, Meh, Amazing, or great?



's'aight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean turned his back on us all like Punk did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean turned his back on us all like Punk did.


The day you all turned on Punk and Dean is the day I knew, it was get got or strike firsts.

You all had this coming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> 's'aight.



Well seems like I'll be rewatching it by myself and have low expectations now


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Shit they're in chicago?? Guess tomorrow we'll hear CM Punk chants.

If he hadn't got his ass beat like he did recently in UFC.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit they're in chicago?? Guess tomorrow we'll hear CM Punk chants.
> 
> If he hadn't got his ass beat like he did recently in UFC.


Steph can't wait to shut that noise down. I bet we get a segment where she talks mad shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit they're in chicago?? Guess tomorrow we'll hear CM Punk chants.
> 
> If he hadn't got his ass beat like he did recently in UFC.



>Implying this will stop them

It's basically a meme at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Implying this will stop them
> 
> It's basically a meme at this point.



I mean we are gonna be salty as fuck that he got his ass whooped so maybe they will


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The day you all turned on Punk and Dean is the day I knew, it was get got or strike firsts.
> 
> You all had this coming



We hate Punk now?

Huh. When'd that happen?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> We hate Punk now?
> 
> Huh. When'd that happen?



When he lost the fight apparently


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Steph can't wait to shut that noise down. I bet we get a segment where she talks mad shit


Shit she'll interrupt a match just to talk some shit if a chant happens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean we are gonna be salty as fuck that he got his ass whooped so maybe they will



Anybody with a brain knew that him going into UFC was a fool's errand.
Getting all antsy about it is like buying tickets to a WWE show and then booing it most the night.

"Don't pretend like you didn't know what this was, guys"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Anybody with a brain knew that him going into UFC was a fool's errand.
> Getting all antsy about it is like buying tickets to a WWE show and then booing it most the night.
> 
> "Don't pretend like you didn't know what this was, guys"


Damn this make so much sense yet at the same time it kinda belittles us for doing this same thing when it comes to watching Raw


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When he lost the fight apparently



Huh. Weird.
I mean I guess I've heard worse reasons.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Anybody with a brain knew that him going into UFC was a fool's errand.
> Getting all antsy about it is like buying tickets to a WWE show and then booing it most the night.
> 
> "Don't pretend like you didn't know what this was, guys"


shits a bad look overall though for punk and his fans.

should have overcome the odds like he does in fake wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn this make so much sense yet at the same time it kinda belittles us for doing this same thing when it comes to watching Raw



I was under the impression that those of us that weren't run off are simply watching it because we love a good trainwreck at this point.

I don't think I've seen any of us get genuinely angry at the show since... I dunno, the Bryan shit that was happening way back when. Hell, that straight up broke a few of us.

EDIT*
Actually I take that back, the Saudi shit pissed me off a lot. Still that had less to do with the product's unentertaining nature and more to do with... a bunch of stuff I don't want to drone on about atm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Weird.
> I mean I guess I've heard worse reasons.


Honestly though, it's a bit embarrassing when a wrestler loses a legit fight in the essence that people will then go ahead and mock wrestling even more with "See? These pretend fighters are pussies, such and such... " not saying that it's for everyone or it's a legit reason to turn but I can see a bit more negative effects of a loss in MMA 

Just my opinion though .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

CM Punk is no Brock Lesnar. There’s no way he’d succeed in the UFC at this stage. Its too late for him. Maybe if he joined like 10-15yrs ago sure, but now?? Lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I was under the impression that those of us that weren't run off are simply watching it because we love a good trainwreck at this point.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any of us get genuinely angry at the show since... I dunno, the Bryan shit that was happening way back when. Hell, that straight up broke a few of us.



Dude the way Lashley and Sami have been treated  is legit anger from fans


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You really _are_ a lawyer.


I seem to remember Johnny not giving it his all when DIY lost to the Authors of Pain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> CM Punk is no Brock Lesnar. There’s no way he’d succeed in the UFC at this stage. Its too late for him. Maybe if he joined like 10-15yrs ago sure, but now?? Lmao


See none of this is wrong. You're right , dude came in wayyyy too late but at least give him the benefit of the doubt for trying. He probably knew he'd get his ass beat again but went to try and prove himself.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

cm punk should have juiced.

It helped Brock and I forget what the fuck Jon Jones was on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> CM Punk is no Brock Lesnar. There’s no way he’d succeed in the UFC at this stage. Its too late for him. Maybe if he joined like 10-15yrs ago sure, but now?? Lmao



Punk is the most unathletic person I've ever seen. Even his pro wrestling looks sloppy as hell. He would've never succeeded if he started training since birth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> and I forget what the fuck Jon Jones was on.



Cocaine and viagra.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa getting whipped while the crowd chants you deserve it! weeeeew! this some old heel level shit. Don't know anyone more hated than Ciampa right now. Like this dude might get stabbed if this were a attitude era crowd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cocaine and viagra.


I forgot Punk straight edge which mean when he gets a little older and his ED sets in AJ is screwed.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly though, it's a bit embarrassing when a wrestler loses a legit fight in the essence that people will then go ahead and mock wrestling even more with "See? These pretend fighters are pussies, such and such... " not saying that it's for everyone or it's a legit reason to turn but I can see a bit more negative effects of a loss in MMA
> 
> Just my opinion though .



I care not about the opinion of people that watch something that stopped being a sport a while ago, to be frank.

As for everyone else. Meh. I'm a fan of too much frowned on shit for it to really bother me anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

Ciampa is like Shawn Michaels in Canada, except he has the heat everywhere with 1/20th the audience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I care not about the opinion of people that watch something that stopped being a sport a while ago, to be frank.
> 
> As for everyone else. Meh. I'm a fan of too much frowned on shit for it to really bother me anymore.



I get you , was just explaining the slight image damaged Punk faced.

Although now DB is trying to get in on it


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

A casual fan told me wrestling would be cool again if the entire roster were brock lesnars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get you , was just explaining the slight image damaged Punk faced.
> 
> Although now DB is trying to get in on it



More power to him, I guess.
I'll never understand the appeal to be honest.

Weren't Swagger and Sheffield interested in it too at one point?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

I'd be disappointed if CIampa's toy if he has one doesn't come with a crutch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> More power to him, I guess.
> I'll never understand the appeal to be honest.
> 
> Weren't Swagger and Sheffield interested in it too at one point?


It's more like the wrestlers are starting to get upset at being called fake fighters so now they want to prove they're legit


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Spitting on wedding rings. Ciampa the ultimate dick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

I know some mma fans are former disgruntled wwe fans. I say wwe because it sounds like most of them never knew about or gave japanese wrestling or TNA a chance. They needed something that didn't insult their intelligence as much and would not get them mocked for proudly admitting to watching to others(since many of these types desperately cling to when wwf was mainstream accepted by others). so you end up with the UFC fan who once watched wwe religiously but now joins in on shitting on it because Cena era probably chased them away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know some mma fans are former disgruntled wwe fans. I say wwe because it sounds like most of them never knew about or gave japanese wrestling or TNA a chance.



Yeah makes sense. Also the wrestlers are more resentful towards former mma fighters and former MMA fans at wrestlers.

So honestly it's all animosity for weird ass reasons 

Dana and Vince got the fanbases and wrestlers and fighters  to hate each other, those fantastic heels

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

This shit was wild.

You know what was missing tho...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This shit was wild.
> 
> You know what was missing tho...



Yes 

I guess NTR will legit get him stabbed though 

but since you're a heel now, seeing him stabbed for a storyline is worth it huh?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes
> 
> I guess NTR will legit get him stabbed though
> 
> but since you're a heel now, seeing him stabbed for a storyline is worth it huh?


It would only add to his stripes as a legit heel. 

If this was the 70s he'd probably get shot as soon as he kisses Candice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It would only add to his stripes as a legit heel.
> 
> If this was the 70s he'd probably get shot as soon as he kisses Candice.


Jesus christ man, I kinda respect you for going all in on the NTR content


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2018)

The NTR can still happen down the road.

Candice doesn't even recognize Johnny anymore.  What kind of man has he become?  (It's a slow burn.  We are getting there.)


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm honestly down for NTR now that we've seen Ciampa actually go crazy and gives her an in-story reason to get out of there.

I was greatly against it happening tonight because that shit happening so quickly is TNA-level. I've seen too many years of "swerve for the sake of swerve" shit to really wanna put up with it anymore, I don't care how much I like the promotion in question.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Good writing will make me accept pretty much anything


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Good writing will make me accept pretty much anything


ANYTHING?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ANYTHING?



NOT THAT!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See none of this is wrong. You're right , dude came in wayyyy too late but at least give him the benefit of the doubt for trying. He probably knew he'd get his ass beat again but went to try and prove himself.



He doesn’t need to prove anything his rich af. 

All of this UFC shit is just his ego talking out of his ass

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He doesn’t need to prove anything his rich af.
> 
> All of this UFC shit is just his ego talking out of his ass



Yeah I won't disagree on this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> NOT THAT!


so if Vince had someone write his  Vince x Steph story and they did a  really good in writing it, you'd accept it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2018)

After the new content of Toonami is done I'll be taking a look at what happen at the NXT event that happen today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> After the new content of Toonami is done I'll be taking a look at what happen at the NXT event that happen today.



It was a regular NXT tapings .

I could spoil if you want


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> After the new content of Toonami is done I'll be taking a look at what happen at the NXT event that happen today.


Dakota Kai/Bianca Belair fought.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He doesn’t need to prove anything his rich af.
> 
> All of this UFC shit is just his ego talking out of his ass



This is the long and fucking short of it. 
Jeez, took me off guard how well this sums it up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dakota Kai/Bianca Belair fought.



Dakota Kai lost to Bianca


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so if Vince had someone write his  Vince x Steph story and they did a  really good in writing it, you'd accept it?



god dammit, Dean, don't do this I'm warning you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Shirker said:


> god dammit, Dean, don't do this I'm warning you.


Or the Katie Vick angle?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or the Katie Vick angle?



*FUCK YOOOUU, DEAN*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was a regular NXT tapings .
> 
> I could spoil if you want



No thanks, chances are I've probably read the spoilers already.    Just watching the new FLCL season atm with Haruko in a swimsuit in this episode.  Don't remember the first season having her wear something like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> No thanks, chances are I've probably read the spoilers already.    Just watching the new FLCL season atm with Haruko in a swimsuit in this episode.  Don't remember the first season having her wear something like that.


Too late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> No thanks, chances are I've probably read the spoilers already.    Just watching the new FLCL season atm with Haruko in a swimsuit in this episode.  Don't remember the first season having her wear something like that.



New areas so maybe this time she's near a beach?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Shirker when someone mentions Vince Mcmahon's in-cest fetish:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shirker when someone mentions Vince Mcmahon's in-cest fetish:


well he said he'd be good with anything as long as it was written well s


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Original FLCL should've ended with Haruko getting cucked by the class president.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey, since we are talking about old toonami shows.  Let’s talk about Cowboy Bebop.  The whole feud between Spike and Vicious was over Julia, right?  Vicious got cucked and it put him on a path of revenge.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Can't believe Faye got NTR'd that badly and no one even realized it including Faye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Spoilers from Io’s last match:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Spoilers from Io’s last match:



Yeah, they did that a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

WWE could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Mayu's sat on Io's face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hey, since we are talking about old toonami shows.  Let’s talk about Cowboy Bebop.  The whole feud between Spike and Vicious was over Julia, right?  Vicious got cucked and it put him on a path of revenge.



Was a big part of it.  From what I remember Spike was one of the ones the brought Vicious into the syndicate and showed him the ropes but then started an affair with Julia.  Revenge was a portion of Vicious going after Spike but it also was that Spike had lost his drive to be in the syndicate and wanted out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

I better go to bed.  I think the next World Cup game is in 4 hours.  Smh.


----------



## Bump (Jun 17, 2018)

I enjoyed Takeover last night


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hey, since we are talking about old toonami shows.  Let’s talk about Cowboy Bebop.  The whole feud between Spike and Vicious was over Julia, right?  Vicious got cucked and it put him on a path of revenge.



Actually nope.  It's because Vicious was a betraying bastard who would step over everyone.  Both he and Spike were candidates to lead the crime syndicate they were part of.   Spike though wanted nothing to do with leadership.  But Vicious was willing to do anything and Spike was a rival, even though they were friends at one point that wouldn't have stopped Vicious.  Spike simply put had to go.

Vicious basically used Julia as a means to get rid of Spike.  Which she failed and why Spike assumed until last 2 episodes that she was dead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Bitch looks like she's part doberman.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Mickie/Alexa make out would be glorious, 

or Billie/Peyton.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa is in love with Mickie.  I really truly believe that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

I know I am.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is in love with Mickie.  I really truly believe that.



Mickie should get into a feud with Braun over who gets to NTR Murphy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, as hot as Faye is, there is a hefty price tag in debts following her around.   Might be a deal breaker for some.



Only thing worse than sticking your dick in crazy is sticking your dick in debt.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Spoilers from Io’s last match:




This more glorious than bobby roode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

I knew you would come through and appreciate that wad.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

For the record I think wwe is making a mistake.  Mayu > Io.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> For the record I think wwe is making a mistake.  Mayu > Io.



I heard Mayu is doing the owner of Stardom, so she's not gonna leave her sugar daddy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Renee looks high af.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee looks high af.


Painkillers from Deano's whoopins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean is a bad person.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Nah she just high as fuck cause she has to watch Roman vs Jinder


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuck them up Owens!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

If New Day were smart they'd just have all 3 of them in the match and claim whoever wins, if one of them did win, was their pick


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Feeling good about my Owens pick.  Loses every match for a month.  All over the pre-show.  Lock city.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Last year with a briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Damn nobody predicted Bryan opening the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Big Cass gotta be in the opener because no one else gets the crowd hotter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> nice rebound.


Too bad my actual rebound isn't as nice


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

At least Cass doesn't look as pudgy as usual.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Cass has my 2K19 entrance music.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Cass putting up a fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This fool Bryan smashing his head against the barrier on the plancha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

"Big Cass sucks!"

After five years, Chicago crowd finally with a good chant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Did this friend just try a Burning Hammer.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Big Cass can win and fight AJ at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Bryan got a decent match out of Cass. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Maybe it's just me, but the clumsiest friend in the company shouldn't be doing one of the most dangerous moves in wrestling history on a man with a history of concussion and neck problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

damn place ded on mitb. wew


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> damn place ded on mitb. wew



Everyone is in awe of Big Cass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley getting booed because Chicago don't fuck with people who fake their military experience as Sami proved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Had to pick up some dinner so don't know what I missed as of now.  Just in time for the Sami/Lashley match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

wwe should just go on break after WM until July tbf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley has some generic ass theme music that they play on the load screen for a PS2 First person shooter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley should have his old wwe theme from his first run. Same for Benjamin, these new themes suck dick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had top pick up some dinner so don't know what I missed as of now.  Just in time for the Sami/Lashley match.


2B beat Good Brothers and it wasn't a Squash.
Bryan made Cass tap.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Sami deserves to win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley's sisters need to do a run in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This fool's finisher really a regular suplex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lashley's sisters need to do a run in.


And a fake military commander.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley going heel here with constant nonstop beating.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Enjoy MITB guys. Not about to deal being a hot room just to watch this PPV .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley beating on a prone Zayn. What a fucking scumbag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley wrestled that match like someone emptying all their stored finishers and signature moves in 2K.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enjoy MITB guys. Not about to deal being a hot room just to watch this PPV .



Dean the biggest scumbag of the weekend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Cass/Bryan was a better match than this. Sami deserved better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

They're really too scared to let Lashley do the Dominator and make him drop Sami safely


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lashley beating on a prone Zayn. What a fucking scumbag.


He had it coming to him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Natty wearing cat ears for Drag.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Hyped up for Miz and Mrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Elias over af

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Honestly, would watch the Miz instead of a Cena program unless he included his rules.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Its time to Walk With Elias.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Lashley should just be a disgruntled ex-soldier that nearly cripples everyone that questions the US military.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Elias shooting on this shitty crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Crowd agreeing with Elias on being scumbags.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This friend Rollins better not bury Elias like he buried Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rollins got the classic pants on tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Rollins better not bury Elias like he buried Miz.


Kicked out of the skull crushing finale like it was nothing!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So how many finishers will Rollins kick out of tonight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

No Harlem Heat pants means Rollins is jobbing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No Harlem Heat pants means Rollins is jobbing.


They are his version of Balor’s Demon makeup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

elias looks like seth if he was homeless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Is Rollins bleeding?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Take a drink whenever Seth sells his knee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Is it really a Seth Rollins match if his knee doesn't buckle?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Take a drink whenever Seth sells his knee.


Who is the agent for this match?  Why the fuck does Seth always have to sell the knee?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Hmm, all that sequence with a "bad" knee.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh look, Seth completely no-selling his destroyed knee to do ten moves in a row with no problem again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Roman is a better seller than Seth.  You guys have to admit that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Signatures are shit in this match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Seth really needs to stop the stupid "My knee is one move away from self destructing again."

Also secret love child of Randy Savage with elbow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Elias hits 48239048239048239408 moves in a row...for two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

What a sequence by Elias. Almost had it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Rollins retains


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Hmm, at least no finishers were not shitted on in this match tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

ROLLINS CHEATED. ELIAS WAS SCREWED.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

This knee shit is fucking ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Elias needs to put Rollins through a table now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

lol mobile game realises the Demon King form of Finn actually exists.  Which is more than Finn does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who is the agent for this match?  Why the fuck does Seth always have to sell the knee?


Probably same fucker who loves to make Rollins sell the knee in every other match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

What the fuck was that Extreme Rules ad?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

4/4 so far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank God the women aren't main eventing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 4/4 so far.


Same. All my big money predictions too. Now just need Reigns (never thought I'd say this) to turn up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The relevant three members of the Four Horsewomen in this match.  The forth not in, would give her a mic to cut a promo on why but wouldn't risk losing subscribers for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Becky


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Banks, Becky, Bliss, or Nattie?  Who will win?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Natty looking hyped af for her live sex celebration with Drag.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Welp here comes the walking rave.  There probably fucking in the crowd right about now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa looking too distracted by cucking Murphy to win.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Charlotte didn't even comb her hair. wtf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Charlotte and Becky are the two most important girls in this match.  They have to do all of the setting up with the ladders.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lana using the late 90s diva basic offense standard, the X Factor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

This Women's MITB match is already 10x more vicious than last years Women's one was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Natty's lust for Drag gives her strength.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Natty looking hyped af for her live sex celebration with Drag.


Plug your ears for the granny moans.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nattie on top of Drag in the middle of the ring.  That’s how I imagine it going.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Naomi vs Ember is like watching two Kofis fight it out in MitB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Absolutely no heat for another Sasha/Charlotte confrontation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Too many women in the match.  Too much laying outside the ring until it’s time to get involved.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lana has no idea wtf she's doing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Why the hell are you gonna climb Lana's ladder when she set it up ten feet away from the briefcase.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Ember Moon and Lana fucking slap fighting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Charlotte acting like I didn't notice she held Alexa in that powerbomb position with her crotch in her face for a really really long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

How long was that ladder out of position under the case.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Fucking hell Becky should have taken the case and the fall.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa must be giving Vince the best pussy of his life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So will Bliss cash in tonight then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

THIS DAMN COMPANY CAN'T GIVE BECKY SHIT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Becky was too drunk to unhook the briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Seriously if the person who is supposed to win is so far out of position you have to look like an idiot (Forgetting to just move the case 2 inches) then you should just go rogue and win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Kurt Angle trying to recruit all these TNA motherfuckers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

HOLY FUCK IT'S THAT SUPERSTAR BARON CORBIN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

I really can't take Baron seriously.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh thank God this isn't main eventing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't think Roman can hinder Jinder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Jinder is such a good guy. Wheeling his injured friend to the ring. A certain Big Dawg watched and did nothing while Joe put his friend Dean on the shelf for months.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

This should be a 2min Squash, then Jinder put in a box that says "To Impact Wrestling."

That Obaid commentator guy.  I saw his name out of corner of eye and was certain it was saying Obiwan Kenobi.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

What happened so far?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What happened so far?


2B won. Bryan won. Seth cheated to win. Alexa won. Sami deserved better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Fucking commentary more compelling right now than watching these two come to the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

A city of losers chanting for a loser

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Punk chants.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2B won. Bryan won. Seth cheated to win. Alexa won. Sami deserved better.


2b??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Power of friendship temporarily gave Sunil his health back.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2B won. Bryan won. Seth cheated to win. Alexa won. Sami deserved better.


Good summary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> 2b??


Bludgeon Bros.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Punk chants.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> A city of losers chanting for a loser


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Any exposures of the ladies?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Jinder taking these fuckers to chinlock city

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Any exposures of the ladies?



Pretty sure Charlotte tried to eat out Alexa during that match. Not even kidding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

I would too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I would too



Anyone in this thread going to say they wouldn't?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Anyone in this thread going to say they wouldn't?



inb4 Drag comes in to defend Natty's honor

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Drag


Nemesis said:


> Anyone in this thread going to say they wouldn't?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Jinder making these fuckers work for their chants with this brilliant chinlock work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

So glad I have this on mute.  The crowd are acting like they don't have an IQ point between them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Hostile environment?    The crowd's potency died along with Punk's MMA career.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Jinder taking credit for the asshole chants

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Who thought having this match in Chicago was a good idea? WHO?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Anyone in this thread going to say they wouldn't?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

I always wonder what its like when Roman or whoever after being shit all over by a crowd really bad is like after they walk back through the curtain. Does Vince look with disappointment, does the wrestler just walk out with his head down? Do all the wrestlers stand back there giggling and trying to act polite about it? Its gotta be funny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Cameras not even showing the crowd. These fuckers have been cucked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Next time WWE goes to Chicago they should do a tag team gauntlet and just have Roman and Cena squash every indi darling looking for an easy paycheck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Reigns is fat now. You can see the gut through the vest. Vince fucked him over so bad man got depressed and he's eating to cope now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2018)

can I get a link please


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh shit, Jinder is bleeding.

But because of Dunn, I think he's drawing massive heel heat.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I always wonder what its like when Roman or whoever after being shit all over by a crowd really bad is like after they walk back through the curtain. Does Vince look with disappointment, does the wrestler just walk out with his head down? Do all the wrestlers stand back there giggling and trying to act polite about it? Its gotta be funny.



I know that Roman over the past few years has tried to convince Vince to let him go heel to try to counter it.  Honestly if I were him I'd just flip off the crowd.  What's Vince gonna do? Fire him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Superman said:


> can I get a link please


Network.wwe.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Don’t even visit Chicago anymore.  They are not a receptive crowd.

Tbf.  This happens every time Roman wrestles now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

I totally forgot MITB was tonight.

Heard Bliss won the chick Briefcase.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

They must've done something weird to the crowd noise, because the crowd is reacting the way they're suppose to now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh lol there is some schizo people in the crowd.  Someone was cheering Roman standing tall, look at someone next to him booing and then boo'd


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Network.wwe.com

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Network.wwe.com



 It did not work. I did not want to sign up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

THIS FUCKER JUST DID A FAMEASSER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Singh's delayed Superman punch sell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

What a waste of 15 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I totally forgot MITB was tonight.
> 
> Heard Bliss won the chick Briefcase.


Her ass was top notch tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

God dammit, they are going to have to go back to Texas to get Roman cheers from what I'm seeing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Family in the front row clapping for Roman. Camerawork convinces everyone that Roman is over af

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Again this should have been a 2 minute squash with a destroy the cripple with his own stuff follow up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

I can only hear cheers because the fatass neckbeards tired themselves out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Drag really digging this Katie Millar powerlifter chick right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Who is Katie Millar and why should I care?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

The Special kid got more cheers than the last match did.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who is Katie Millar and why should I care?



Drag's new chick.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

lol watching replay.  Elias was close enough to rope to grab.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Why is Carmella orange in that match graphic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Asuka is still in the fed


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

BABYGURL vs Jinder was entertaining for all the wrong reasons.

Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

This needs to be a squash under 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella looking ready to shoot for Blacked.com


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella isn’t over at all.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella looking ready to shoot for Blacked.com


She already has


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella sells worse than Seth Rollins.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella has no heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella getting offense


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

I like this submission.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like this submission.



So does Big E.   Probably helped her perfect it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella acts like anything Asuka does can't hurt her. Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Who the fuck booked this match for Carmella to dominate for 99% of the match...Emma?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

This match is way longer than I thought.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lars Sullivan sells more than Carmella.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

CARMELLA MASTERED SAGE MODE HOLY FUCK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The fuck is this shit. Holy shit, Turtle is back.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

This match just went Elsworthy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

THIS MOTHERFUCKING COMPANY I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD DIE IN A HOLE VINCE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Really?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

After dominating Asuka for 99.9% of the match, Carmella easily dispatches Asuka with a superkick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Asuka has fallen far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Vince still doesn't get why people want to fuck Asian women.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Don't tell me the entire PPV has been this bad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Ellsworth is literally 10000% more over and entertaining than Carmella ever could be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

So how many low blows in next 20 minutes?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellsworth is literally 10000% more over and entertaining than Carmella ever could be.


One thing you have to admit.  Carmella is hot.  One of the hottest in WWE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't tell me the entire PPV has been this bad.


Pre-Show match was alright.
Bryan/Cass was better than expected but it has Cass in it so...
Lashley/Zayn was meh.
Rollins/Elias was good.
Women's MITB was decent but filled with a lot of timing based botches.
Crowd shat on Reigns/Mahal.
Asuka/Carmella was retarded.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing you have to admit.  Carmella is hot.  One of the hottest in WWE.


She looks like a fucking twig. She's not even top 10.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

That finish....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This slant-eyed fucker is still just an entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She looks like a fucking twig. She's not even top 10.


Are you nuts LT?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Did AJ wear a cup?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pre-Show match was alright.
> Bryan/Cass was better than expected but it has Cass in it so...
> Lashley/Zayn was meh.
> Rollins/Elias was good.
> ...



I don't even have to watch Takeover to know it was a much better show than this garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

These fans are in for a real treat. This match might reach three stars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you nuts LT?


bitch needs some new day pancakes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Of course Nakamura chose the one match type that would allow him to lay down as much as possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't even have to watch Takeover to know it was a much better show than this garbage.


The sad thing is Takeover was average but that just shows you how low the bar has been set by the main roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh look, Nakamura is wrestling like a slow lazy fuck and not doing anything exciting. I for one am shocked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

I think this is a boring match so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So will the nut cracker be the finishing move to win this match.  

Also what match is main eventing tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Someone start a TNA chant.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

These two are fighting too clean and polished for a Last Man Standing Match. Needs to be faster and more vicious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will the nut cracker be the finishing move to win this match.
> 
> Also what match is main eventing tonight.



Either Ronda vs Nia or MitB


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will the nut cracker be the finishing move to win this match.
> 
> Also what match is main eventing tonight.


Ronda probably.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These two are fighting too clean and polished for a Last Man Standing Match. Needs to be faster and more vicious.



This is as fast as Shinsuke can go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Naka's face with that missed nut cracker.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Matches like this remind me the issue isn't the wrestlers.  It's 100% Vince.  These 2 put on damn 5* matches in NJ, yet while good this is so neutered.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

What's the difference between Jinder Mahal and Shinsuke Nakamura?

Jinder Mahal can get a good match out of AJ Styles.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Matches like this remind me the issue isn't the wrestlers.  It's 100% Vince.  These 2 put on damn 5* matches in NJ, yet while good this is so neutered.



After a year of shitty matches, Nakamura being a lazy piece of shit is Vince's fault?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nakamura in the WWE is like Punk in MMA.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

That hurt Nakamura.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> After a year of shitty matches, Nakamura being a lazy piece of shit is Vince's fault?



Can only do what Vince allows.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can only do what Vince allows.



Give it up. Nakamura fucking sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nakamura couldn’t even lift that table.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

People deny that Nakamura is trash like Alex Jones denies Sandy Hook.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

When Vince releases Nakamura for being a lazy piece of shit and he goes back to New Japan and has a 2 star match with Kenny Omega, are people going to blame Omega for holding Nakamura back?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

People don't get objectively that bad in a short time.  You don't go from 5* to 5* in one company and 3* in another without the boss doing something to fuck you up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Took 10+ minutes to do a big spot in a LMS match. You really have to question the minds of the road agents behind this match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Took 10+ minutes to do a big spot in a LMS match. You really have to question the minds of the road agents behind this match



They understood Nakamura needed to conserve enough energy for ten minutes to be able to run twenty feet at full speed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

You can’t win with the calf crusher AJ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

LMS either needs to be a street-fight style brawl or it needs to be like some massive spot fest. This is neither.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You can’t win with the calf crusher AJ.



Shinsuke needed a breather after a full minute of moving at half-speed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Heyman playing games


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Jojo looking fat


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

AJ is going to go heelish here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Did AJ just hit him over the head with a chair???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ probably voted for Trump


He's a Southern Boy


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ probably voted for Trump



Have you seen IRL AJ views in life.  The guy is a cliche red neck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

I think that’s it if AJ gets up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Nakamura ded


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Ohmygod a Styles Clash from TWO FEET in the air!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

That’s it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Ref not counting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Aight that's it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ probably voted for Trump


Dude is a hardcore Southern Christian.

Some of the most stubborn, close-mined fuckers you'll ever meet.

I live in South Carolina, so I know those types of Honkeys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

***
Congratulations boys, you fulfilled the dream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The nut shot playing a big part in AJ winning.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Match picked up near the end when they decided to go overoard with the spots. Still decent. Not great. Felt they were wrestling the wrong style for this type of stipulation. Feud should be over. Bring on Joe now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

That needs to be the end of this feud.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Joe should run in to choke out AJ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Shinsuke taking a nap now. Of course.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rollins/Elias still my MOTN. Maybe Men's MITB can take it because Nia/Rousey sure as hell won't.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

TNA footage of the Hardyz.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Did someone forget to tell AJ that wasn't the Spanish table?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Why the fuck did Michael Cole just say "Congratulations Shinsuke Nakamura"...the dude just got his nuts destroyed and he lost.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nia is over 300. I don’t believe that stat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

K, so Discount Kong vs Discount Lesner up next right?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the fuck did Michael Cole just say "Congratulations Shinsuke Nakamura"...the dude just got his nuts destroyed and he lost.



Hey he can't have anymore accidental kids


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

If no one gets their face sat on in this match, the road agents need to be fired.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia is over 300. I don’t believe that stat.



Nah the stat is close right right.  Just don't ask how I know << >>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

inb4 Ronda's Shrek theme kills the mood


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Champion out first the fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Shouldn't the contender be first?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Champ coming out first? Ronda getting cashed in on by Alexa then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nah the stat is close right right.  Just don't ask how I know << >>



Drag has competition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Shouldn't the contender be first?



Ronda probably cost a bit to sign so she's coming out last at whatever event she's at.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This bitch needs to be accompanied to the ring by the cast of iCarly with this music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Joan Jett making a killing due to that song.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag has competition.



IT WAS 12 YEARS AGO! (Also how I learned the lesson of don't get with crazy)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Now you introduce the challenger first.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Think I heard this theme in the Wild Thornberries/Rugrats movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Trying to convince me Ronda can throw strikes


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Prediction.  Ronda wins.  Tonight or Tomorrow Corbyn will bring some shenanigans to screw Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa isn't cashing in LT.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Nia spread eagle.

Drag gonna watch this match many many times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Why the hell are you punching Nia in the stomach? What kind of shitty psychology is that, Ronda?


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2018)

Heard bliss won mitb


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

If Nia had sat on Ronda's face right there, this would've been a five star match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

teddy said:


> Heard bliss won mitb


Charlotte and Alexa had the best spot of the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Shitting on coach


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The fuck is commentary talking about.  The fuck Coach is talking about.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

What's Nia doing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

All that time just for a cross body.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Ronda is as flabby as Asuka


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Ronda is selling very well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> All that time just for a cross body.



Don't diss Ricky Steamboat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ronda is selling very well.



Ronda has sold more in this match than Carmella has sold in her entire career

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm bored AF


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Ronda the strongest woman in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nia screaming is pathetic.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Bliss is such a bully


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

I hope Charlotte runs in to finish the job she started on Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

You were saying @Rukia 
I also got my points because Ronda won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Lol, Bliss with those soft swings on Nia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Money in the Briefcase?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So triple threat on the next PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Title back where it belongs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

They are not showing those shots with the case.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Bliss wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa is just lucky Sasha wasn't the champion, because that Twisted Bliss wouldn't have done shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So triple threat on the next PPV.



I guess keep title of Ronda without having her lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Ronda/Nia actually was decent. Alexa perfect troll though.


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2018)

Bliss must be cucking the shit out of murphy with vince real good to already be a 5x champ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

I miss the gold MITB briefcase.
Also Dolph cashing in being shown. Good times.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

If Finn isn't Demon King then it shows he's not interested enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

This match has me a bit worry due to creative probably having KO eating the majority of the damage during the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

282 lbs for Samoa Joe is the biggest lie in wrestling next to 275 for Nia


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Yup Finn is playing the "Happy to be here." gimmick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Finn is not only not the Demon King, but he fucking stole Nakamura's jacket.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Did Balor just rob Naka and plastered his logo on the jacket.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

If New Day doesn't choose Big E, they don't want to win either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Rusev Day!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Most over chant being acknowledged.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This fucker English thinks he's Maclemore or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh look, it's Bobby "Bobby Roode" Roode here to do the only thing he's good at.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Bobby Roode is literally just his entrance until WWE finally let him go Heel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bobby Roode is literally just his entrance until WWE finally let him go Heel.



Then he'll just be his entrance while being a dick about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuck sakes, just have creative watch some of Roode's heel antics in TNA to see why he was that good in the part.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Lot of NXT in this match


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice to see the Miz get a pop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

This stupid crowd is even too dumb to time the Awesome! correctly in Miz's entrance


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Fuckin Shodai Miz


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Miz got his Hokage outfit on. He's not serious. Should be rocking the Shredder threads.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Braun has to win now that Alexa won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Braun didn't replace the Brauuuuun! in his entrance with Alexa moaning Brauuuun! 

He's not serious about winning either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

If New Day were smart they'd all just fight in the match and claim whoever picks up the case, if one of them do, is their pick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

New Day decided they only wanted Kofi to do some stupid high spot with the ladders.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2018)

Kofi makes sense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

So Kofi doing spots in this match then.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2018)

Seriously why didn't they just have new day not pick and attempt to win by having all 3 there.  MitB doesn't have DQs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

How the fuck is Kane gonna be in seven Money in the Bank matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Everybody going after Braun but this dickhead Balor gonna target Miz? Is he retarded?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh no, Braun is buried in about 50 lbs of ladders, how will be ever push them all off.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias i got the Kofi Kingston points.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

The best thing about this match is the fact Dolph Ziggler isn't in it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i got the Kofi Kingston points.


If this thread isn't renamed after Drag and Natalya I'll have you banned

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Owens and Balor rivalry? Since when?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Owens and Balor rivalry? Since when?



Michael Cole probably thinks Balor is Sami Zayn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Josh Matthews existed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Alvarez is the worst reviewer ever, so they're even.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

That dumbfuck Balor woke up Braun.

Balor the least valuable player in this match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Everyone else has had a cool moment this match...and Bobby Roode is just there


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Kevin Owens is smart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Everyone else has had a cool moment this match...and Bobby Roode is just there



Roode had his entrance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

KO better be getting paid overtime for this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Kevin Owens thinks his ass is New Jack


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

KO is a team player.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Damn.  My mitb pick looks bad now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Welp there's KO's career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Gee, New Day...you think maybe someone a little stronger might've worked against Braun? You know...like a 300 lbs powerlifter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Kevin Steen is dead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Joe might not be as strong as Braun, but his 500 lbs of mass goes a long way.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Owens needs to win this now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Finn wishing he was stronger to fight off all these wrestlers. If only he had an access to a greater source of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Look, Roode got a cool moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

The fuck was that spot.  More homoerotic than anything else.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

I hope The Big Show shows up to show Braun who the one true giant of wrestling is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Braun and Alexa both won. This is now officially a company wide conspiracy to cuck Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

I like Braun but he is absolutely the wrong person I'd pick to win MITB because he doesn't fucking need it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Well if you were to look at it this way, a power couple did win their MitB matches.    The cucking continues.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Braun but he is absolutely the wrong person I'd pick to win MITB because he doesn't fucking need it.


Still at least this means Braun beats Brock/Roman...hopefully. Please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Braun but he is absolutely the wrong person I'd pick to win MITB because he doesn't fucking need it.



It's gonna be great when he cashes in on Roman and loses.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

"Universal Champion must always look over his shoulder"
He's never fucking here. What does he have to worry about?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2018)

Alexa and Braun celebrating tonight.  Buddy going be left holding the bags.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Braun but he is absolutely the wrong person I'd pick to win MITB because he doesn't fucking need it.


The good thing about Braun.

Doesn't this mean Roman won't become the Universal Champion?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun and Alexa both won. This is now officially a company wide conspiracy to cuck Buddy Murphy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The good thing about Braun.
> 
> Doesn't this mean Roman won't become the Universal Champion?


Who knows? I am looking forward to their eventual title match. Reigns has been wrestling like he doesn't give a shit for a while so something tangible should re-motivate him, plus he and Braun have great chemistry.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2018)

Braun won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

How MITB?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How MITB?!


Meh.
IC Title was MOTN. Ronda/Nia was better than expected but Alexa cashed in. Women's MITB aws decent just timing with spots was off. Men's MITB was better. WWE Title match started slow, ended well but nothing great overall. Lashley/Sami was meh. Crowd shat on Mahal/Reigns. Bryan/Cass better than expected but its Cass so... Tag Title was alright. We don't talk about Carmella/Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Meh.
> IC Title was MOTN. Ronda/Nia was better than expected but Alexa cashed in. Women's MITB aws decent just timing with spots was off. Men's MITB was better. WWE Title match started slow, ended well but nothing great overall. Lashley/Sami was meh. Crowd shat on Mahal/Reigns. Bryan/Cass better than expected but its Cass so... Tag Title was alright. We don't talk about Carmella/Asuka.


Carmella needs to lose the belt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2018)

Who would've know all this time, Asuka's weakness was someone cosplaying as her.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Carmella should have kissed Asuka.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

I think I was worn out from the Mexico celebration


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose how was mitb?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose how was mitb?


I didnt watch dude 


Unless you trolling


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Don't think I didn't notice that you showed up right at the end of Takeover and then you showed up right when the event ended tonight too.

You lied to us man.  You took those free tickets and then tried to act like a badass in front of your forum buddies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Braun but he is absolutely the wrong person I'd pick to win MITB because he doesn't fucking need it.


Idk cause he's been choking these past few ppv appearances. might need that leg up to seal the deal


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2018)

Also it's time for njpw to cut the charade and give okada back his title

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don't think I didn't notice that you showed up right at the end of Takeover and then you showed up right when the event ended tonight too.
> 
> You lied to us man.  You took those free tickets and then tried to act like a badass in front of your forum buddies.


Nope . I was just watching other stuff.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

teddy said:


> Also it's time for njpw to cut the charade and give okada back his title


Smh needing a belt to be good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean a fucking liar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean a fucking liar.


I have been like a brother to Dean.  And he still lied to me!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Universal Champion must always look over his shoulder"
> He's never fucking here. What does he have to worry about?



Suddenly 24/7 rule is in place and Braun knows where Brock sleeps.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Suddenly 24/7 rule is in place and Braun knows where Brock sleeps.


At like two o'clock in the morning on a random day, they should upload Braun attacking Brock at his home.  And trying to cash in.  But he never quite gets around to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Glad Ellsworth is back.  He's very entertaining.  And actually decent on the mic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

What did she need Ellsworth for? Carmella squashed Asuka!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Carmella can kiss Asuka in the rematch Ghost.  Don't worry.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Asuka and Nakamura winning royal rumbles was pointless. 
Also Alexa is overpushed as bad as Reigns.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Asuka and Nakamura winning royal rumbles was pointless.
> Also Alexa is overpushed as bad as Reigns.


Vince showing old Vince mentality.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince showing old Vince mentality.


Vince a lowkey racist roidmonkey who can't book more than one person at a time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Asuka will be champion some day.  Nakamura never will.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince a lowkey racist roidmonkey who can't book more than one person at a time.


True but I called it on Alexa. She has grown tiring

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

We're suppose to assume all Japanese women wrestlers are loser virgins like Bayley, so whenever they kiss each other, they always end up making each other faint. It's a really weird culture.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I called it on Alexa. She has grown tiring


Alexa is stale and needs a change.  Turning babyface, building a faction, becoming a tweener, a girlfriend storyline.  Anything would basically work.

I was really depressed a couple of weeks ago when she was paired with Ember and Sasha and bailed on them.  Because that was proof that they aren’t going to do anything new with her.

This is a transitional title reign.  They put the belt back on her because they want to continue Ronda/Nia, but they need someone to do the talking for that feud.  Maybe Bliss can deliver?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2018)

Bad booking as always. Thanks for reminding why I am not watching this shit anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bad booking as always. Thanks for reminding why I am not watching this shit anymore.


We'll miss you buddy 


Although Teddy can confirm NJPW Diminion was greatu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is stale and needs a change.  Turning babyface, building a faction, becoming a tweener, a girlfriend storyline.  Anything would basically work.
> 
> I was really depressed a couple of weeks ago when she was paired with Ember and Sasha and bailed on them.  Because that was proof that they aren’t going to do anything new with her.
> 
> This is a transitional title reign.  They put the belt back on her because they want to continue Ronda/Nia, but they need someone to do the talking for that feud.  Maybe Bliss can deliver?


I mean I get it she's the best option for a heel but she's been in the title scene far too long.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I called it on Alexa. She has grown tiring


true. I didn't care before but now I'm burnt out on this hoe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> true. I didn't care before but now I'm burnt out on this hoe.


She's grown but its time to ease her out and let other ladies give it a go. Except Nia , I felt she had a nice small payoff and needs more training.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

The only person that needs more training is that greedy bitch Carmella. I'm still waiting for this hoe to sell something.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## pat pat (Jun 18, 2018)

I watched Seth's match and then went back to watching NJPW's old events......
wow


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> true. I didn't care before but now I'm burnt out on this hoe.





Dean Ambrose said:


> She's grown but its time to ease her out and let other ladies give it a go. Except Nia , I felt she had a nice small payoff and needs more training.


I said this during Wrestlemania season.  It’s time for someone to beat Alexa.  It’s time for her to lose the belt and move out of the title picture.  By Nia was the wrong girl to beat her with.  Nia flopped big time as a champion.


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> We'll miss you buddy
> 
> 
> Although Teddy can confirm NJPW Diminion was greatu



Pretty much. top to bottom it was a great ppv



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only person that needs more training is that greedy bitch Carmella. I'm still waiting for this hoe to sell something.



she's just trying to replicate the bliss formula for giving as little as possible while earning a lot in return

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I said this during Wrestlemania season.  It’s time for someone to beat Alexa.  It’s time for her to lose the belt and move out of the title picture.  By Nia was the wrong girl to beat her with.  Nia flopped big time as a champion.


You're ignoring the positive short term. It could have worked as a transition champ.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 18, 2018)

just watched punk vs lesnar summer slam 2013......
I miss punk  
I miss old days lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

> Paige's car was reportedly leaving the Allstate Arena with Paige riding in the passenger seat when the incident occurred, according to . Paige had her window down and was saying goodbye to the fans, high-fiving some, when a male fan struck her & yelled at her. The fan was confronted after the incident but not by Paige. There's no word yet on if he will be banned from future WWE events but we will keep you updated on the story


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Don't you try to act like Big Cass on me about this Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Don't you try to act like Big Cass on me about this Rukia.


Pfft.  I'm tall.  And you aren't.  You take your little man opinions somewhere else squirt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Extreme Rules needs to be Ronda vs Alexa in a kendo stick match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pfft.  I'm tall.  And you aren't.  You take your little man opinions somewhere else squirt.



I'm over 2m tall, I look down on everyone.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'm over 2m tall, I look down on everyone.


Okay Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'm over 2m tall, I look down on everyone.



i bet you're having a hard time finding your dick with that height


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@Gibbs Is Mickie ready to take some beatings?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir dude, hook us up with the Charlotte/Alexa "wrestling" from the match last night?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Ronda seems like she's getting the "this is the big leagues" booking that VKM loves doing for no reason whatsoever. There's a lot to hate with the booking of the entire thing. Alexa's had the briefcase and never hit Nia in the face so it makes the entire thing look weaker by proxy.

I enjoyed the work in the women's MitB and Ronda's performance was pretty dope. Rousey is already better than half of these girls on the roster. It's pretty crazy that a novice dragged a more than decent match out of Nia. 

Any of the Raw women cashing in would have been better.

I'm fine with Braun winning MitB. The match was an interesting showcase and this is what a push actually looks like. If anything I wish he just hit Joe with a chokeslam instead of basically throwing an ugly ass falling scoop slam. Shit was no powerslam.

Asuka/Carmella is up there in the WOAT booking decisions of the company. Regardless of where you stand on Asuka losing to Charlotte this was probably worse. Ellsworth is a WOAT booking magnet between this and winning MitB last year.

Dominion is the front runner for show of the year

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

No gifs of Charlotte and Alexa on the internet


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@SoulTaker

I want to give you some props.  Something I remember.

Alexa debuted on Smackdown.  You were like the only one at the time that thought she could be successful on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Natty must've destroyed Drag, because we haven't heard from him since yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Natty must've destroyed Drag, because we haven't heard from him since yesterday.


Imagine being drag and hearing natty yell yeeeeeeeaaah all night


poor boy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

I miss this kind of shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 18, 2018)

Alexa is like the opposite of sasha.

Sasha wins a title and keeps it for a week.

Alexa loses the title and always wins it back within a week.

Shits annoying.

And carmella...

This the blonde revolution not the womens revolution.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Natty finally unchained Drag from the bed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Natty finally unchained Drag from the bed.


I escaped.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I miss this kind of shit.


Fans nowadays would tear these type of promos apart for not being serious enough if someone tried to emulate them now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn Rukia you didn't need to do all that to Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I escaped.


Are you okay?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I miss this kind of shit.



I kind of feel like this is what Braun is in the modern WWE just with less camp.

I really enjoy the coked up feeling to Macho Man's promos. Doing drugs with him must've been awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Drag basically saying Natty's the white bitch from Get Out. 

The Harts are creepy enough to be that family with the "Dungeon" and blood soaked wrestling mats in there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you okay?


Yeah, bro, i left tyson he was trying to escape too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Can Summerslam arrive already ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can Summerslam arrive already ?



What's supposed to be good about Summerslam? Or is it that you just want to get to the mid-season finale?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What's supposed to be good about Summerslam? Or is it that you just want to get to the mid-season finale?


Well when Miz vs Bryan gets announced and the second part as well


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Low expectations for Summerslam are advised.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What's supposed to be good about Summerslam? Or is it that you just want to get to the mid-season finale?


Probably the possibility of lesnar disappearing without the title for a change

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@WhatADrag Shayna Baszler vs Toni Storm for the NXT Women's Title tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

teddy said:


> Probably the possibility of lesnar disappearing without the title for a change


This too


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 18, 2018)

I liked mitb besides the mitb winners.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well when Miz vs Bryan gets announced and the second part as well



I have no fate that we're getting Miz/Bryan. 

Seriously. Wake me up when he's back in Japan as Danielson.




teddy said:


> Probably the possibility of lesnar disappearing without the title for a change



This is true in a lot of ways but I honestly would like to get Lesnar/Danielson and then see someone cash in on Danielson for heel heat. Obviously I'm playing on the moon with that fantasy.

I don't even feel like having the belt back will make a difference if they're going to book Reigns/Jinder and still not understand this dude is not top babyface potential.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't agree with Braun winning.

I have no problem with Bliss winning. But I think Nattie or Ruby Riott in that spot wouldn't piss off as many people.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Ruby Riott would simply cause people to change the channel in revulsion at her face rather than revulsion at any booking decisions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

The criticism of Braun winning is fair but I think this is what a push looks like in wrestling. He's winning these matches and being booked strong so he can get the rocket push. It was a different route than what we're use for.

Alexa winning is pretty bad. She didn't need to win and they could have started up a run for one of these other girls, but they failed miserably. Think how awesome Sasha winning and turning heel by interfering in Rousey/Nia. I hope we're not given this crazy long arc that culminates in Ronda winning at one of the finales.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

People still believing in the Sasha Banks meme in 2018.

Holy shit. 

She's almost as big a meme as AJ/Nakamura having a five star match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I have no fate that we're getting Miz/Bryan.
> 
> Seriously. Wake me up when he's back in Japan as Danielson.
> 
> ...


I think theyre just waiting for the weeks leading up to SS.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ruby Riott would simply cause people to change the channel in revulsion at her face rather than revulsion at any booking decisions.


Maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm going to go out on a limb.  I don't expect to see Coach tonight.  His performance last night was a fireable performance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Michael Cole also asked Coach what Kofi winning MitB would do for "his people".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Michael Cole also asked Coach what Kofi winning MitB would do for "his people".


No, did he?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb.  I don't expect to see Coach tonight.  His performance last night was a fireable performance.


Didn't he say Ronda was resting up while in the bearhug?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't he say Ronda was resting up while in the bearhug?


That was awful commentary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

He said being in the bearhug was allowing Ronda to catch her breath.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Bring back Booker T!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Michael Cole also asked Coach what Kofi winning MitB would do for "his people".



That has to be a Vince line.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Maybe they meant Jamaicans?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Honestly Coach was so bad it really stood out how much better Phillips and Percy Watson are than him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Percy is garbage.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Percy is garbage.



Dude wasn’t bad at Takeover


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

I gotta ask this question...I know some of you if not all are brothers.....why do you watch Racist Vince content? 

Been curious about it for a while ...


Also enjoy Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I don't think Vince is racist.  Being racist in 2018 would be bad for business.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Scumbag Dean attending RAW and pretending he's watching something else again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

How can Buddy Murphy continue to live like this!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scumbag Dean attending RAW and pretending he's watching something else again.


I'm not paid enough to attend shitty Raws doe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

This cucking has come to the point where I'd support Murphy if he chose to shoot up WWE HQ.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask this question...I know some of you if not all are brothers.....why do you watch Racist Vince content?
> 
> Been curious about it for a while ...
> 
> ...


No other US promotion on TV. /shrug

At least I get to see my brothers obsess over pancakes and get booked like goofballs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This cucking has come to the point where I'd support Murphy if he chose to shoot up WWE HQ.


Again I called this. The level of cucking Vince likes is mass murder levels of cucking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No other US promotion on TV. /shrug
> 
> At least I get to see my brothers obsess over pancakes and get booked like goofballs.


Well I get you , he sees us hispanics as cholos and thieves


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Pretty terrible when an angle would be exponentially better if anyone else was in it

Ronda getting Stone Cold booking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

These are the most bumps Alexa has taken in forever

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These are the most bumps Alexa has taken in forever



Boob job finally healed?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

How the hell you gonna have Rousey beat up everyone then play this Smashmouth level shit as she walks off?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

I get why Alexa usually always has a title but if you really want to see how over she is then make her get over without a title

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Kurt looking like a real dumbass right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the hell you gonna have Rousey beat up everyone then play this Smashmouth level shit as she walks off?



It's been her music since UFC. I don't really know all that much about Joan Jett but WWE has to pay to play that song

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Though as trite as it is the "suspension" is a good way to get Ronda out of the way until Alexa bullshits her way to a win over Nia at Extreme Rules before Ronda beats her at Summerslam.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

It's still sloppy as fuck because Alexa is clearly a heel and Nia was clearly a heel for the Ronda feud. The entire thing is just all over the place.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I want it to be a kendo stick match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Rousey is honestly getting the Lesnar booking we all wanted for Asuka

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuck that.  Rollins cheated to defeat Elias.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Dolph v. Seth should be a good match.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Horrible commercial placement!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rousey is honestly getting the Lesnar booking we all wanted for Asuka


Rousey is the female Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want it to be a kendo stick match.



At least if it happens we know it won't be Bailey "This is the match we're in and she used it on me.  But I'm too much a good girl to use it back." idiocy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I get you , he sees us hispanics as cholos and thieves


Vince booking people like how he saw them in his trailer park childhood.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince booking people like how he saw them in his trailer park childhood.


True but I complain less cause he's made some hispanics actua world champs unlike black wrestlers. I think he has the Hulk Hogan syndrome


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Ronda wasn't brave enough to powerbomb Alexa like how Charlotte would.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I complain less cause he's made some hispanics actua world champs unlike black wrestlers. I think he has the Hulk Hogan syndrome



Hey.  Rock's half black (although his dad is Canadian.  Maybe that allowed things),  Mark Henry been world heavyweight champion.   That counts as the "I have black friends." get out clause in Vince's mind right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince booking people like how he saw them in his trailer park childhood.



Also Scott Hall said in a shoot interview that Vince told him and Nash about his only homosexual experience with a man in his truck.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Dolph won Oo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

NANI!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

That was a damn good match though. But wow. Didn't expect that at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Cole: Seth can't be blamed for being upset for Dolph cheating.

Me (and everyone): Did Vince want us to forget how Seth won last night?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Seth must be getting fired soon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Weird choice.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Weird choice.


Let's see how it goes. I can see Drew turning on Dolph soon for the IC Title. If it leads to Seth free for a Universal Title challenge I'm fine with it. Though where does that leave Elias? I was expecting him to bring up the fact that Seth cheated to beat him to jockey for another rematch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hey.  Rock's half black (although his dad is Canadian.  Maybe that allowed things),  Mark Henry been world heavyweight champion.   That counts as the "I have black friends." get out clause in Vince's mind right?


He took so many shots to the head.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I complain less cause he's made some hispanics actua world champs unlike black wrestlers. I think he has the Hulk Hogan syndrome


Vince lowkey more racist than a southern based company was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Let's see how it goes. I can see Drew turning on Dolph soon for the IC Title. If it leads to Seth free for a Universal Title challenge I'm fine with it. Though where does that leave Elias? I was expecting him to bring up the fact that Seth cheated to beat him to jockey for another rematch.


Would have preferred Elias just win last night tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Dolph vs Seth at Extreme Rules, Dean returns and screws him, Dean vs Seth at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Great reaction from that girl.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Would have preferred Elias just win last night tbh.


This is all set up for Drew to win in the end. He's has a higher stock in Vince's eyes than Elias. Still hope Elias gets something soon. Man deserves it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Bobby "Glorious" Roode here to waste our time for 10 minutes.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Honestly I don't even know where this Curt Hawkings thing is going.  Are they going to build to like 300 losses and somehow get an IC title shot and win?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I think Hawkins should have won that match.  Roode could have snapped post match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

They should make an announcement that Braun has gone to a local medical facility and he may be back in time before the show ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Also Scott Hall said in a shoot interview that Vince told him and Nash about his only homosexual experience with a man in his truck.


First? This boy vince just exposed himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Hawkins will join Ellsworth as part of Carmella's sissy men harem.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Please give Owens the night off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince lowkey more racist than a southern based company was.


He somehow gets away with it too


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Shouldn’t Braun be by Alexa’s side right now?  She was almost crippled earlier tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Braun shouldn’t talk this much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

KO please don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

IT FUCKING CAN’T BE!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Ok what is KO planning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

That one guy yelling "Sami Zayn" when they KO said who's watching their backs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

KO referencing Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

KO is just going to get smashed here.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

KOs face.  That's the face you have when you start regretting all your life choices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

KO has some of the best facial expressions in the business.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

KO trying to be a good person and babyface Braun tries to assault him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Pointless segments. Ruby Riot need a backstage segment where they catch her slurpin up Bo Dallas or Axel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

That was an interesting segment.  But it seems like complete filler.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

How long has this storyline been going on?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol nobody cares about this Bayley/Sasha shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Bayley pronouncing “demoralizing”.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Did Cole call King Maxwell a 1 year old?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I actually think Michael Cole/Corey Graves Woken banter is pretty good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Bayley/Sasha storyline has to be the longest slowburn I've ever seen. Shit has spanned 2 years.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Remember when Bray got dunked in the Lake of Reincarnation and we were all hoping for some sort of gimmick change? Yeah...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember when Bray got dunked in the Lake of Reincarnation and we were all hoping for some sort of gimmick change? Yeah...


Expecting way too much from the wwe writing team. What would Bray even become? Waylon Mercy the picnic rapist?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Bo really does look like his Brother.  They can't keep ignoring them being brothers for too long.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Bray defo beating Bo's ass at the next family reunion for this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Took the hour off watching Raw and just tune int to see the B Team mock Team Batshit Insane.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I can enjoy the B team as a comedy team.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Rhyno and Matt in the ring together.  Is this 2000/1?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Rhyno/Heath still a team despite having the rest of 3MB on the same show now.    Time for the reunion to happen to replace the Shield.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

The hell, a double flatliner.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Screw you sky TV streaming going down!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Hmm, watching the recap of what I missed.  So Ronda heel now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dolph vs Seth at Extreme Rules, Dean returns and screws him, Dean vs Seth at Summerslam.


Dean isnt coming back till SS and rumors are they are prepping him for something big


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Screw you sky TV streaming going down!


Saving you from hell


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Constable Corbin!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Jesus! I need that photoshoot of preggo Maryse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean isnt coming back till SS and r*umors are they are prepping him for something big*


Do you actually believe that?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

This is working for me.  Corbin is showing some personality.  He cut his hair.  He isn’t wrestling.

Big improvement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Pregnant Maryse is fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is working for me.  Corbin is showing some personality.  He cut his hair.  He isn’t wrestling.
> 
> Big improvement.


So basically Corbin should just be a non wrestling character because he's trash in the ring and will never improve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do you actually believe that?


No but its odd how unlike most wrestlers they haven't brought up his return.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

The fuck are they doing to Jinder.  Fucking guru gimmick from this promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

So is Jinder a guru now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Sad how Gable is a jobber now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

K, so nothing change with this Degrassi garbage I'm watching right now.   Dammit where are those Betterman/Gaogaigar doujins that are not uploaded yet when you need them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes if those cock stains in creative are going to be playing with stereotypes they might as well go all out with Jinder.  He better come out dressed as Mola Ram from Temple of Doom and legit pull the heart out of his opponent then he'll be over as hell.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, so nothing change with this Degrassi garbage I'm watching right now.   Dammit where are those Betterman/Gaogaigar doujins that are not uploaded yet when you need them.


Gonna have to make due with the old ones, bruh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Liv Morgan is wrestling?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gonna have to make due with the old ones, bruh.



There is a PVC figure of this but doesn't make it in the series, even in the more mature OVA.  The hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is a PVC figure of this but doesn't make it in the series, even in the more mature OVA.  The hell.


Someone at sunrise was really against letting GGG have any fanservice. Guess they wanted to keep up the very kiddy spirit of the Brave series. Those shows were made for little kids.

Which is why GGG Final took me by surprise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

The fuck is the point of this crap.  This Sasha/Bayley thing took so long it's dead on arrival that it should be considered watching necrophilia at this point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Jesus.  Enough with Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is the point of this crap.  This Sasha/Bayley thing took so long it's dead on arrival that it should be considered watching necrophilia at this point.


Don't worry.  Constable Corbin will come out and help us forget that dreadful segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh look, no crowd reaction when the trigger is finally pulled on this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look, no crowd reaction when the trigger is finally pulled on this shit.


In the ring is better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Why is this prick here? Can't the fucker just leave us in peace.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

The hell is going on.  What the fuck happen in the first part of the show to have Roman getting positive reaction when coming out now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I hate you Roman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

When it comes to the point that Lashley has to save us.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes, give me strength to get through this skit before I tune out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh Jesus Lashley.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Why? Why are The Revival here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

The Revival are right though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

No one cares about the Revival.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

And I'm out.  I need a break from this.  Holy shit, this is getting to X (1999) film type of bad.  That film almost made me give up on the anime genre and now what's going on know is testing my limit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ronda is the only meaningful thing to happen on this show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

This could be a great time to push the Revival and the idea that a true tag team that only fights as a team will beat any thrown together individuals. WWE won't do it though and instead will have them get destroyed...thus creating another worthless tag team no one gives a fuck about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

RAW started off so well too and just lost itself the 2nd hour and the 3rd hour will do nothing to change that


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> And I'm out.  I need a break from this.  Holy shit, this is getting to X (1999) film type of bad.  That film almost made me give up on the anime genre and now what's going on know is testing my limit.


Time to revive Placid!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 18, 2018)

Maybe Road Dogg got promoted from SD and is producing for Raw now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Look Rukia no matter how much you give your indie exploits exposure we aren't going to support it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Wait, a double team with the ropes just got a one count.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Remember when Revival were legit one of the best, if not the best, Tag Team in the world back in NXT? I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time to revive Placid!!



Thank you.  You remembered the series that brought me back from the brink after watching X (1999).


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

We had this same damn match last year at the same damn PPV with the same damn stake of challenging Lesnar. FGS WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias corbin is going to be one of the best parts of Raw again this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

The fuck did Braun become buddy buddy with Finn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias corbin is going to be one of the best parts of Raw again this week.


Corbin trolling Angle, Rousey, KO trying to get buddy buddy with Braun, and the IC Title match were the only worthwhile things on the show. 3+ hours and barely an hour of passable content. The "A-Show." What a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin trolling Angle, Rousey, KO trying to get buddy buddy with Braun, and the IC Title match were the only worthwhile things on the show. 3+ hours and barely an hour of passable content. The "A-Show." What a joke.


Smackdown became the A show when Paige swindled Kurt during the shakeup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm excited about the Purge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Hmm, AJ making the cover.   Well at least he's getting a solo one now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, AJ making the cover.   Well at least he's getting a solo one now.


They made a TNA DS game?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias Kevin Owens in another main event?

I know he's eating that shoulder tackle from Braun again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Gauntlet Match tomorrow sounds fun. Miz, Joe, Big E, Rusev and Bryan. Would be fine with any of the 5 winning. Its nice to have a title picture that is moving on from the same guy to new potential challengers.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank you.  You remembered the series that brought me back from the brink after watching X (1999).


When in doubt just post hot 90s anime chicks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias Kevin Owens in another main event?
> 
> I know he's eating that shoulder tackle from Braun again.


Man literally fell of a 20 ft ladder. How is Kurt not being sued for negligence by allowing him to compete tonight? KO himself even said he's not in fighting condition earlier today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They made a TNA DS game?



Yes and under false pretense.  Fucking Hogan doing moves he couldn't do at the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When in doubt just post hot 90s anime chicks.


.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They made a TNA DS game?


It looked like shit much like most wrestling handheld games. Sadly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

How was Raw guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Spasms wins and nobody give a fiddler's fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How was Raw guys?


You know how it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Still with this shit.   Fuck sakes either kayfabe kill them off or have them fuck in ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck did Braun become buddy buddy with Finn.


Braun just very well may be a bi curious monster.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

I'll be glad to never see Bayley and Sasha in the same ring or backstage segment ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'll be glad to never see Bayley and Sasha in the same ring or backstage segment ever again.


I wanted Sasha to run Bayley over after she threw that bottle at her car.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I hate Bayley so much.  God she sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You know how it is.



I see. Honestly glad Im not giving them views anymore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

So that's it with Elias.  The hell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Bayley got some nerve. What kind of role model is that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Naka didn't take his jacket back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Add Elias to the list of worthwhile things @Rukia 
Man is always consistent and reliable quality.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

These mothefuckers don't even pay attention to their own storylines. Wtf has the last five months been.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

I really need to get a scanner just for that top image.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These mothefuckers don't even pay attention to their own storylines. Wtf has the last five months been.



It confirms WWE creative are hired from Nick and Disney.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These mothefuckers don't even pay attention to their own storylines. Wtf has the last five months been.


Bayley looks really ugly in that photo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley looks really ugly.


Fixed that for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Will become a Corbin fan if he pulls out God Rugal moves.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really need to get a scanner just for that top image.


Dayum don't tease me like this, Placid!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bayley looks really ugly in that every photo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Get outta there Constable!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dayum don't tease me like this, Placid!



There's more of that in the 20th Anniversary art book.   Again really need to look for a hand held scanner because I'm not destroying the book for the press one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Owens is so fucking courageous.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> There's more of that in the 20th Anniversary art book.   Again really need to look for a hand held scanner because I'm not destroying the book for the press one.


I might as well buy these at this point. You got a store link?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I might as well buy these at this point. You got a store link?



Got mine on Amazon JP.  Think you can still get it for around $36-37 before it ends up on Amazon JP marketplace where they won't ship overseas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

Give Corbin a medal @Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh no Owens!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Owens went through the barricade!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Got mine on Amazon JP.  Think you can still get it for around $36-37 before it ends up on Amazon JP marketplace where they won't ship overseas.


We'll talk more about this later.

btw Balor is a jobber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

This tag main event was kinda fun. Shame that other than it and Elias, hours 2 and 3 stunk up the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Give Corbin a medal @Rukia


Who knew a new look and gimmick change would do Corbin some good?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who knew a new look and gimmick change would do Corbin some good?!


Literally everyone!  Everybody knew!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm tired of seeing this every week.  It isn't right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2018)

Not pleased with the tag match.  Corbin didn't hit cheeser combos or finished Strowman off with his ultimate art.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2018)

Corbin needs to go full Stone Cold bald. He looks like a nerd with the stubble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These mothefuckers don't even pay attention to their own storylines. Wtf has the last five months been.



Few weeks of feuding.  A "I wished you died in the womb." style segment and a week later BFFs like nothing happened inc.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Corbin needs to go full Stone Cold bald. He looks like a nerd with the stubble.


I know. Take a razor to that dome.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

I like this write-up for Roode/Hawkins:



> Hawkins drops to 0-204, Roode still sucks as a babyface.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn Rukia is such a Vanilla midget, less over than Ellsworth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2018)

A Main Event title picture where multiple guys actually have a tangible chance of competing for and possibly even winning the title as opposed to the same 2 guys, where 1 of the guys can't even be bothered to show up more than once a month, for the past 8ish months? Say it ain't so?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> A Main Event title picture where multiple guys actually have a tangible chance of competing for and possibly even winning the title as opposed to the same 2 guys, where 1 of the guys can't even be bothered to show up more than once a month, for the past 8ish months? Say it ain't so?


I think Rusev would be a good choice.  Hold Joe off until Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Hyped


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Miz and Bryan better not fight in the gauntlet match.  Save it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

DB wins......Miz screws him over at Extreme rules. Feud kicks off and ends at SS .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh and DB goes to NJPW to face Kenny Omega


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh and DB goes to NJPW to face Kenny Omega



Where he will die doing stupid moves wwe doesn't want him doing. Also causing Omega to retire distraught. 

That's what unfortunately could happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I still haven’t seen that Charlotte/Alexa cunnilingus GIF I wanted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Where he will die doing stupid moves wwe doesn't want him doing. Also causing Omega to retire distraught.
> 
> That's what unfortunately could happen.


I doubt he'll be that stupid about it though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's been her music since UFC. I don't really know all that much about Joan Jett but WWE has to pay to play that song


There is better songs from Joan Jett doe


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

Let me guess 
Rollins had the best match of the show again 
Ronda proved again she is worth it 
And all the rest was a boring piece of crap?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

FFS!!  



> after RAW went off the air, Corbin walked off the stage, which left Owens with Strowman. Owens pleaded with Strowman to have mercy on him, and noted that Strowman almost ended his career last night at Money in the Bank. Owens said that he was still here standing today and that had to count for something, and asked Strowman to reconsider his offer from earlier. Braun then pointed at Balor, indicating that he already had a partner.
> 
> 
> Owens argued and pleaded some more before trying a sneak attack. Strowman caught Owens and hit him with a powerslam, which was followed by Balor nailing Owens with the Coup de Gras. Strowman and Balor then high-fived fans at ringside and went to the back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> FFS!!


They’ll make him die from over works 
They consider Owens as a bump bag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Let me guess
> Rollins had the best match of the show again
> Ronda proved again she is worth it
> And all the rest was a boring piece of crap?


Actually the Ronda segment was awful acting by Ronda

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Actually the Ronda segment was awful acting by Ronda


You didn't even watch RAW though so how would you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Heel DA has evolved to 1995-1996 King levels of heeling.

Trollbias ready to give Heel DA his comeuppance for liking the thread more than he likes actually watching wrestling


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

Ronda is impressive actually , 
The girl has a very bright future! 
Zigglers ‘ victory was awesome , the way Rollins won at MITB was perfect, it gives a certain realism to things. It’s not always linear finisher = victory it makes things substantial 
Same for he way ziggler won, the way they played it was great. The fighting champion Rollins is on fire thinks he can do anything 
And boom get brought back to reality! You can’t have two matches like this back to back on the same night 
This guy no matter what Hart says is the future!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

How good Ronda has been really puts into perspective how terrible Baszler is.

Puts into perspective how terrible Nia is.

Puts into perspective how terrible Bliss is in the ring.

Puts into perspective how terrible Carmella is in the ring.

Like some of these girls are supposed to be "athletes" so wtf.


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

Whenever they aren't having her do cheesy, overly choreographed segments ronda just gets it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

I hate the "oh shucks you really like me", thing she does in 90% of her entrances. Ronda walking down with her death glare with the Terminator walk.

It's just crazy that some of these girls have been doing this for half a decade and Ronda's been doing it for under a year. I really can't believe she got a good match out of Nia. She was in there bumping and feeding like a 5 year vet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Also this post is to serve as a reminder that VKM killed Asuka's entire gimmick in 4 months by having her look like an idiot then eating a pin from 90 pound Carmella.

Asuka lost weight though


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I hate the "oh shucks you really like me", thing she does in 90% of her entrances. Ronda walking down with her death glare with the Terminator walk.
> 
> It's just crazy that some of these girls have been doing this for half a decade and Ronda's been doing it for under a year. I really can't believe she got a good match out of Nia. She was in there bumping and feeding like a 5 year vet.


Fucking real. the way she tumbled out of the ring after taking that powerbomb and her expressions when she was climbing the ropes impressed the hell out of me in just how natural she was at it. i don't see how some of the women in the locker room aren't embarrassed to be showed up by someone who literally just started picking up some of the intricacies of this business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

Can't deal with how untalented some of these people are yet get gifted titles while they have someone like becky lynch on the sidelines waiting for a big face push


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You didn't even watch RAW though so how would you know


He slipped up again.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

I can't get tired of watching RONDA BIG GIRL >beat CUCK ANGLE'S ass over and over and over andddd overrrr


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

Cuck angle to ronda roused "no na na na you don't get it, you don't get it BROTHER!" 
dude can't handle the girl's "manliness"


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

pat pat said:


> I can't get tired of watching RONDA BIG GIRL >beat CUCK ANGLE'S ass over and over and over andddd overrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Pat Pat throwing more hate at Kurt Angle than Ghost in 2013

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pat Pat throwing more hate at Kurt Angle than Ghost in 2013


cuck angle :WOW:WOW


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Tbf he’s not the first dude Jarrett cucked


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir pitching Rousey/Charlotte.

Look.  Rousey is almost certainly going to sit on Alexa's face when she puts her in the arm bar.  I envision Charlotte calling her out months later after she bitterly shows the crowd that clip from the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir pitching Rousey/Charlotte.
> 
> Look.  Rousey is almost certainly going to sit on Alexa's face when she puts her in the arm bar.  I envision Charlotte calling her out months later after she bitterly shows the crowd that clip from the match.



Charlotte then pretends to go for a handshake and then cheapshots Ronda before lifting her up for a powerbomb and holding her up there for a really really long time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You didn't even watch RAW though so how would you know


Cause Rhonda sucks thats why


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Dean the worst liar since Jericho claimed he convinced Vince to unban the Styles Clash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

teddy said:


>



I just realized they booked Omega/Ibushi for 8/11


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean the worst liar since Jericho claimed he convinced Vince to unban the Styles Clash.


Or the time Jericho told us the Save Us 222 wasn't him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

teddy said:


>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2018)

Two down. Carmella to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh but nattie still around


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I know Big Cass got fired and all.

But at least he got to beat up that midget before it happened!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Corbin next please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Two down. Carmella to go.



Has cucking gone too far?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh but nattie still around



Drag so happy about this. Holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Two down. Carmella to go.



 But what about the formation of the Cuckhold Redeemers.   Who the fuck is Buddy Murphy going to team up with now when they decide to bring him up from 205 to the flagship show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2018)

Big Cass going in to business for himself over offense on a midget has to be up there on the dumb as fuck list for wrestlers.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Dave talking about gable was on fire last year and was almost rookie of the year. Fuxk is this man talking about? I dont remember gable ever being hot. I just remember gable vs aj


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

I mean how long has this bullshit been going on.   I mean to pull the fucking trigger now to little to no crowd fanfare.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I love that they brought Ellsworth back right before firing Cass.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

They've pulled the trigger on Sasha and Bayley like four times already and then pretend nothing happened the next week. Wtf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Ellsworth stole cass job n bitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Does this mean Cass won't be in 2K19?  I'm counting on his entrance music!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Just posting this as a reminder of what Nattie can bring. 


Drag you lucky dog you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just posting this as a reminder of what Nattie can bring.
> 
> 
> Drag you lucky dog you.


Do you want to die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Big Cass going in to business for himself over offense on a midget has to be up there on the dumb as fuck list for wrestlers.


People seem to forget that shit and sympathize with Cass. Doing what Cass did is a no no even if Vince dumb as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just posting this as a reminder of what Nattie can bring.
> 
> 
> Drag you lucky dog you.


Hahahahahah


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Do you want to die



We all got to go sometime. 

But kidding aside, in all honesty the person who came up with that gimmick for Nattie should have fired and black listed for life.  I mean it fuck with her stock to be taken seriously after that.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I mean how long has this bullshit been going on.   I mean to pull the fucking trigger now to little to no crowd fanfare.


Two horsewomen right there with no crowd reaction.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2018)

Here you go Drag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth stole cass job n bitch


Givin Carmella the no chin dickin.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Here you go Drag


She built like a man. Literally no curves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I bet AJ Styles is there in the background holding up her robe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2018)

you can put together a decent roster of recent WWE employees:

CM Punk
Austin Aries
Neville
Wade Barret
Jack Swagger
Alberto Del Rio
Cody Rhodes
Ryback
Cass and Enzo (together as a tag, but as single stars works too i guess)
Jericho?
Sandow


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Vince personally fired him. Well damn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Kuya said:


> you can put together a decent roster of recent WWE employees:
> 
> CM Punk
> Austin Aries
> ...



Neville hasn't been fired. They've just frozen his contract so he's not allowed to work for any other wrestling promotion on the planet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

Vince must've just found out cass wasn't in fact 7 feet tall and fired him for false advertisement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I mean how long has this bullshit been going on.   I mean to pull the fucking trigger now to little to no crowd fanfare.



Fuck, through it all I don't even know which one is supposed to be the heel?  Sasha who has stuck her neck out all the time and only thing she did to Bailey was within every woman for herself matches.

Or Bailey who is being portrayed like she's been fucked over by her friend constantly but complains about every woman for herself rules and is the one who attacked Sasha.

I guess it's just a "Bitches be crazy." thing again.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

He'll be lucky if Defiant wrestling want him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Vince got an ROH show cancelled at Madison Square Garden. Holy fuck, Vince is on a roll today.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

This has been a fun few days of wwe.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

So there is one word to describe Big Cass and let me spell it out for you

F
I
R
E
D

FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRED!

Also who'd thought a couple years ago out of Cass, Enzo and Carmella that Carmella is the one still employed and with a title.

Although thinking about it, if Vince didn't despise tag teams he could have kept them together along with all the other tag teams and make a decent division out of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

YOU STILL GOT IT *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*
YOU STILL GOT IT *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*
YOU STILL GOT IT *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*
YOU STILL GOT IT *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*
YOU STILL GOT IT *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Indy smarks are in full bitch mode about RoH cancellation.  I mean did they really think Vince would allow anyone not WWE in MSG?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2018)

do you guys think Vince will stay in charge until his last breath? or do you think he will eventually give it up to HHH before then?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Neville hasn't been fired. They've just frozen his contract so he's not allowed to work for any other wrestling promotion on the planet.



Somehow, this gives Cass a even bigger L.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Vince will be in charge even after he's 6 feet under.  I bet his will has about 20 years of booking in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Kuya said:


> do you guys think Vince will stay in charge until his last breath? or do you think he will eventually give it up to HHH before then?



Vince will have a Vince robot built to cuck HHH and Stephanie out of the company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Seeing the spoilers...NXT is now the worst booked promotion in wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Tinfoil hat time.  Daniel Bryan angry at Big Cass actions was why is wasn't signing a contract extension.  He told Vince this in person and Vince fired Cass so Bryan would sign.


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince will be in charge even after he's 6 feet under.  I bet his will has about 20 years of booking in it.


"When I die keep roman strong"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Hot take: Cass got fired because he told Vince that cucking angles are not entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Undisputed era was so over I could feel soultaker angry somewhere.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Hearing rumors that Dana Brooke got released too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

teddy said:


> "When I die keep roman strong"



The way booking has been going for the past few months I'd think Vince was trying to bury Roman.  Two swift losses to Brock, struggle against Jinder.  Only half angry about GRR ending instead of basically doing to the men's roster what Ronda did to Angle and Alexa last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Tinfoil hat time.  Daniel Bryan angry at Big Cass actions was why is wasn't signing a contract extension.  He told Vince this in person and Vince fired Cass so Bryan would sign.


Tinfoil: Nemesis is actually Big Cass and wants to bury DB


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tinfoil: Nemesis is actually Big Cass and wants to bury DB



Wait we already confirmed the closest to Big Cass is Rukia.  Firstly for false accusations against me like Big Cass did with Big Show.  Then he started calling people little men.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait we already confirmed the closest to Big Cass is Rukia.  Firstly for false accusations against me like Big Cass did with Big Show.  Then he started calling people little men.



inb4 a mod comes in to show videotape of Rukia trolling himself to garner sympathy face heat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hearing rumors that Dana Brooke got released too.


Good. She need to go start her xvideos career already.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Dana has no future.  Get her off the wage bill.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Dana's next contract needs to be with dogfart.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Undisputed era was so over I could feel soultaker angry somewhere.



Sorry man but Roddy and Adam Cole are lame. Roddy is like Dean Malenko if he were a gay cowboy. Adam Cole is a skinny CAW version of Bram/Roode/Roman/Joseph Connors/Drew McIntyre/Seth so it's like being a failed clone of a failed clone.

Mustache Mountain>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sorry man but Roddy and Adam Cole are lame. Roddy is like Dean Malenko if he were a gay cowboy. Adam Cole is a skinny CAW version of Bram/Roode/Roman/Joseph Connors/Drew McIntyre/Seth so it's like being a failed clone of a failed clone.
> 
> Mustache Mountain>


Fuck mustache moutain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Mustache Mountain looks like a gay porn convention.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait we already confirmed the closest to Big Cass is Rukia.  Firstly for false accusations against me like Big Cass did with Big Show.  Then he started calling people little men.


Rukia already confirmed Nicholas. He can't be short and tall


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mustache Mountain looks like a gay porn convention.


No one cares about dm shemales tyler bate and fat tyler bate unless pete involved.


St cant ignore the crowd love for undisputed era.


Fuck strong tho


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia already confirmed Nicholas. He can't be short and tall



How do we know there's only 1 person operating the account?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> How do we know there's only 1 person operating the account?


All we know is rukia was built inside the wwe lab.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Ronda is a draw guys.  Look at the ratings.


----------



## teddy (Jun 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Good. She need to go start her xvideos career already.


 

change the setting of the gif to a rented house in malibu and you already have the framework for her first shoot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> How do we know there's only 1 person operating the account?


Hmm it would makes sense if two midgets were Rukia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I’m not kidding when I say this.

I enjoy seeing people I don’t like get released more than good wrestling matches.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not kidding when I say this.
> 
> I enjoy seeing people I don’t like get released more than good wrestling matches.



Natural born heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

This is karma for Cass trying to frame the Big Show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Natural born heel


Rich Swann is still my favorite recent release.

I love all of the comments about how "the cops handled it" when he got arrested.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rich Swann is still my favorite recent release.
> 
> I love all of the comments about how "the cops handled it" when he got arrested.



Is this still appropriate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not kidding when I say this.
> 
> I enjoy seeing people I don’t like get released more than good wrestling matches.




Sounds very wweish answer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sounds very wweish answer.


Shouldn't have gone overboard on that midget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not kidding when I say this.
> 
> I enjoy seeing people I don’t like get released more than good wrestling matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Carmella's "cunning" victory??  She brought in the human turtle, had him cast stun, and then took out a statue Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I liked that introduction from Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Damn.  Carmella looks even thinner than usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

So she's this era's McCool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

damn no one gives a fuck about Shitmella


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

So the kappa now cross dresses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Ellsworth heeling it up


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Carmella gets even less of a reaction than prime Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

seriously Ellsworth pretty much helped Carmella get an even ounce of heel heat 


she needs too much fucking work on the mic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Billie Kay


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Welp hotness comes to the ring until they get the mics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh no.  Microphones.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Peyton Royce is pretty damn sexy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Why can’t she be a silent beauty?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Ellsworth should just speak for all of them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

I actually feel like VKM has nothing to do with these Iconic's segments


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Ellsworth should go to Raw


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ellsworth should just speak for all of them.


Yeah, where’s a good man when you need one?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Ugly match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Zombie Hardy, the fuck.   Why not bring his Willow persona or Itch-Weed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Becky's hot too but she's pretty dreadful on the mic as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Zombie Hardy, the fuck.   Why not bring his Willow persona or Itch-Weed.


That is Brother Nero / Willow hybrid


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Sanity sucks without Cross.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky's hot too but she's pretty dreadful on the mic as well



Becky should suffer a throat injury and just write her promos on a dry erase board.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky's hot too but she's pretty dreadful on the mic as well


I don’t understand her sometimes to be honest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

DB throwing shade at Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Lol, I thought DB was going to give Renee the Dean treatment if she didn't work with him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Gonna be really hilarious when 2 shitty versions of the Wyatt Family feud for the SD tag belts


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

So they dropped the Almas storyline?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Meh, seen Young act crazier when he was in TNA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

gearbox about to earn another payday when the Borderland Brothers come out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Ending of AJ/Nakamura should have been the Styles Clash from the steps, not that "forearm through the table", bullshit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Nakamura's Mr Fuji booking is up there with Dusty wearing polka dots


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

I’m hoping this is a squash.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

A Luke Harper/Killian Dane tag team or faceoff would be pretty great tbh


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Andersen really is in great shape though, not his fault Gallows is a fucking anchor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow, a Snickers commercial with Rusev and Lana.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Bad Luck Fale> Rowan>Gallows


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2018)

Someone in the back thinks this is a good southern style tag team match and it's just objectively bad wrestling from Rowan and Gallows


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Someone in the back thinks this is a good southern style tag team match and it's just objectively bad wrestling from Rowan and Gallows


Harper and Anderson should wrestle the entire match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

What the hell was that.   A stare down between the Borderlands Brothers and DB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Joe is probably the favorite here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Holy shit, good start to the gauntlet match.  Didn't think DB and Big E could do a match like this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Big E suicide dive is terrifying.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Bryan is fucked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

THIS STUPID friend DID A DIVING HEADBUTT FIRE HIS DUMBASS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

DANIEL BRYAN DOES NOT DESERVE A SECOND CHANCE SHUT IT DOWN


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Oh my god.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Joe is going to give him the muscle buster now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2018)

Vince needs to fire Bryan personally like he did Cass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

That knee attack missed by a mile.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> THIS STUPID friend DID A DIVING HEADBUTT FIRE HIS DUMBASS


Hes leaving doe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

The fuck, they really doing this to DB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Well that's one way of elevating your heel level Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, they really doing this to DB.


Damn.  Daniel Bryan is taking a beating tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's one way of elevating your heel level Miz.


Miz dumped Bryan from the ring like a piece of trash!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz dumped Bryan from the ring like a piece of trash!



This is how you slow build a feud that's probably going to have a big pay off, not that kiss of death skit between Sasha and Bayley yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

The idea that Joe would try to choke Bryan out to like an 8 count and roll into the ring before being counted out.  That’s brilliant.

And it’s even more brilliant that it backfired!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Well the count out sort of keeps Joe strong by not having him eating a pin or submitting.  And it was his own aggressiveness that cost him the match there. 

Anyway, congrats on Rusev winning.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Fun match for Extreme Rules.  Will there be a stipulation?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2018)

Also with the Bludgeon Brothers, does that mean a potential reunion of Team Hell No if DB is to survive those two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2018)

SD sounded good tonight/ Had to help my sister move in to her new place so I missed it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Yeah, I don’t know what Bryan will do to handle the Bludgeon Brothers.  But I consider them another road block before he gets to the Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD sounded good tonight/ Had to help my sister move in to her new place so I missed it.


Rusev Day is the number one contender.

And Miz eliminated Daniel Bryan from the Gauntlet match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev Day is the number one contender.
> 
> And Miz eliminated Daniel Bryan from the Gauntlet match.


HBK must've been tonight's road agent because I'm liking this. Also saw what you wrote earlier about Joe trying to choke out Bryan and then use the count-out but it backfired. I like.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)

That was brilliant from Joe.  Wrestlers never try to do smart shit like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

Watching Megalo Box


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is fucked.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan is fucked.



So the headband IS a reference to Naruto lmao

we were right

Cobra Kai thoughhhh


----------



## pat pat (Jun 20, 2018)

damn 
what a smackdown this SD was!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

For anyone interested here's a pretty good guide for the G1. NJPW can be slightly overrated at times but the G1 is really one of the best events in all of wrestling. Personally I like the 30 minutes time limit because frantic offensive slugfests are my favorite matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan is fucked.


I don't know.  Shredder Miz seemed like he was winning a lot more matches.  Kage Miz is more about comedy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

Believe It Miz>


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

I think Big Cass should just keep showing up at the arenas and see if they will reverse the decision.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

I think the locker room should take turns skeeting on Cumella then send the vids to Big Cuck

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan is fucked.


Miz discovered naruto on netflix and the poor boy done turned into a gateway weeb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the locker room should take turns skeeting on Cumella then send the vids to Big Cuck


Will anyone come to Big Cuck's aid?! hasn't he suffered enough??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

I feel bad for the people who get into Naruto late then have to go through Part 2/3. 

Hero Academia will save them once it gets too big to keep off Netflix. PLUS ULTRA!



[S-A-F] said:


> Will anyone come to Big Cuck's aid?! hasn't he suffered enough??



Big Cuck lost the respect of the boys in the back when he tore his ACL and didn't finish the match with Enzo.



			
				Enzo talking about Big Cuck Being a Bitchass said:
			
		

> "Me and him don't talk. We haven't. Not since Brooklyn," said Real1. "But, I don't have any ill feelings, like dude it was one of those deals in that time where I was like, I said, 'you can forgive somebody, but you'll never forget it.' And, I just looked at the situation that we were in, bro. We had the number one f--king ratings draw of the year in 2017 by breaking up, and then the hottest storyline going into SummerSlam and then it died off and then the Big Show got involved, and then they had their match where I was locked up in them bars and s--t. But the next night was our blow-off.
> 
> "So [we do] the blow-off, and I know I'm going to 205 Live, I've known that for months. I was the one who pitched it. I was coupling my music with a live tour with 205 Live, that was the pitch. So, I know that I'm going to 205 Live the next day, me and him are done with our feud, and basically, I'm in the ring [in] Brooklyn, the payoff is I get this f--kin chair in my hands. You tear your ACL in our business. I mean, Triple H tore his quad and sat in a Sharpshooter. Stone Cold took a piledriver and was paralyzed in the ugliest school boy in the history of the f--king business. I've been picked and thrown down the ramp, have a sciatic issue from f--king sensitivity class from prison... I let you pick me up and throw me over your head and throw me out of the f--kin ring. I made you look like the biggest beast there ever was because I was more invested in you as a human and a wrestler and doing business with you in the future than anyone else, right? We can make money down the line for 10, 20 years in that business. And in the moment when I pick up a f--kin chair in Brooklyn, and they're going apes--t f--kin buck wild, you were all out of the ring and quit on live f--kin TV in the most awkward moment ever.
> 
> "And we to the backstage bro, and you know people talk. You know how the business is. If I'm Vince McMahon, and I gonna invest — look, you have WrestleMania, main event. We expect you to go out there [and have a] half hour, 45-minute match. You tear your ACL in the first five minutes. They have to know you're gonna stick it out. That's the business we're f--kin in. And in that moment, I like, and it was immature at the time, but not really, because it was the first time in my life in wrestling where I ever went, 'bro. I can't forgive you for this.' Like, I've let people kill me for the past five years. I've taken the heat in every one of our matches, every f--kin bump. And I get this chair in my hand, and you're standing up, and you can't take a chair shot? We're pros, dude. This is what we f--kin do. You catch the chair on the fly, and DDT me on it. Match over. Whatever we have to do as pros in the moment to finish the match. That was where I stood, and we haven't talked since."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

I think Cass should call up Enzo and apologize.  And he should talk about how successful they were.  And he should claim that they can continue their act on the indies.  Cody Rhodes has proven that money is out there!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

Asuka was fucking shocked by James Ellsworth at money in the bank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

The Bucks and Chris Hero were making 6 figures on the indys before Cody even showed up


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel bad for the people who get into Naruto late then have to go through Part 2/3.
> 
> Hero Academia will save them once it gets too big to keep off Netflix. PLUS ULTRA!
> 
> ...


I'd have to see the end of the match again but shit it sounds like Big Cucker is a quitter who thinks everything should be handed to him just because he's extra tall.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

> Cass spent the majority of WWE’s European tour drinking, and a lot of these issues with his behavior stemmed from the influence of alcohol. Barrasso notes that Cass would appear intoxicated in public, though it’s unclear if this was just restricted to the European tour.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

On reddit there are dudes saying he was overly social in Europe with fans. Addiction sucks but if Cass was on coke instead of being an alcoholic he could’ve been world champ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn RIP

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn man, Vader was one of my absolute favorite wrestlers. GOAT monster heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The Bucks and Chris Hero were making 6 figures on the indys before Cody even showed up



The only thing six figures about Chris Hero is his weight.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2018)

RIP Mastodon. One of the best guys in the ring no doubt.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2018)

I knew he was dying, last year Foley had a post on FB about how Vader called him stating he only had two years left.  Still very sad though 

Guy deserved better than to be screwed out of the title by HBK over and over.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2018)

I loved Kane vs. Vader


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn RIP



Well damn, not surprising to hear but saddening news non the less.  Knew of his health deteriorating but was still wanting to wrestle despite.  RIP man, you were a treat to see back in the day.

Also if the WWE does a tribute they better keep HBK off it.  I heard what he did to the guy's career there.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 20, 2018)

Vader is not in the HOF, smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm so happy he forced Will Ospreay to job to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn, forgot Vader had a character based off him.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan is fucked.



Miz should take on a persona that literally eminates guts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn, r.i.p. vader


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn RIP


RIP Vader . You were fun to watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Daniel Bryan is fucked.


Fucking weeb trash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2018)

rip vader


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2018)

Who knew smart ass soultaker would be so invested into basic mha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who knew smart ass soultaker would be so invested into basic mha


I mean its not shocking kinda how charismatic Drag was into boring as fuck Orton

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

Weebtaker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn


Thats what everyone nowadays saya about another Sami segment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who knew smart ass soultaker would be so invested into basic mha



Shit like this is why Natty shouldn't let you out the Dungeon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOO! I knew Vader was dying but I wanted to believe he would hold out longer.  RIP one of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only thing six figures about Chris Hero is his weight.


*Biggest oof ever*


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

I was hoping Vader could hold out, I don't imagine living in that condition could have been easy.

I saw some of you shitting on HBK for the treatment of Vader, but him complaining and ballyhooing Vader is only part of the story. Vader wrestled the first 6 or so months of his WWE tenure with an arm injury, he said he couldn't even bench 300 and he was doing like 450 regularly. He thinks if he was healthy and given the 6 months he needed instead of rushed into the ring his time would have been different. 

Vader was such a tough friend. This is still like a top 5 wrestler's are nuts feat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

Big Van Vader protecting the business. RIP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Big Van Vader protecting the business. RIP.


Sadly that was what got him punished in the wwf.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sadly that was what got him punished in the wwf.



Did he get punished for that? I can't remember the entire story which is bad because I listened to like every Vader podcast in 2014, but I think the office told him to put the fear of god into the newscaster. The stuff that was problematic was when the authorities got involved because it was basically assault. 

Either way Vader got shafted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sadly that was what got him punished in the wwf.


Vince dont give a shit about protecting the business. He just cared about exploiting it


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Did he get punished for that? I can't remember the entire story which is bad because I listened to like every Vader podcast in 2014, but I think the office told him to put the fear of god into the newscaster. The stuff that was problematic was when the authorities got involved because it was basically assault.
> 
> Either way Vader got shafted.


I remember Prichard saying on his podcast that Vader assaulting the guy led to wwf having to punish him because the authorities got involved. But I think I remember him also mentioning that Vince wasn't too happy with it either. Could be very wrong on that last part. I need to re listen to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

Worth it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

If Big Cuck was on the Swaggy P diet he'd probably have been world champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Big Van Vader protecting the business. RIP.



I remember that incident.  Got arrested for it and then I recall King had some fun at Vader's expense because of it.   Anyone remember the Vader figure with the jail bars painted on the bubble packaging.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember Prichard saying on his podcast that Vader assaulting the guy led to wwf having to punish him because the authorities got involved. But I think I remember him also mentioning that Vince wasn't too happy with it either. Could be very wrong on that last part. I need to re listen to it.



I listened to the same one and can't remember either 

The podcast that Vader did with Stone Cold was really great stuff too. 

Damn man I really did love Vader.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that incident.  Got arrested for it and then I recall King had some fun at Vader's expense because of it.   Anyone remember the Vader figure with the jail bars painted on the bubble packaging.



King was actually pretty great back then

His heeling on Jake Roberts is maybe the most savage thing I've seen in wrestling

Up there with HBK cucking Candido in an interview segment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> King was actually pretty great back then
> 
> His heeling on Jake Roberts is maybe the most savage thing I've seen in wrestling
> 
> Up there with HBK cucking Candido in an interview segment


King going off on Andy Kaufmann was great


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I listened to the same one and can't remember either
> 
> The podcast that Vader did with Stone Cold was really great stuff too.
> 
> Damn man I really did love Vader.


Shit well then. 

I need to listen to his podcast with Stone Cold.



PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that incident.  Got arrested for it and then I recall King had some fun at Vader's expense because of it.   Anyone remember the Vader figure with the jail bars painted on the bubble packaging.


King was such a savage back then before he only became just getting his catchphrases out there every show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2018)

Has any team that came from nxt succeeded?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Has any team that came from nxt succeeded?



The shield came up from NXT and they have had all the gold since then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The shield came up from NXT and they have had all the gold since then.


The shield debuted together on the main roster. Im talking about actual tag teams that had matches in NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Has any team that came from nxt succeeded?


No.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> King was such a savage back then before he only became just getting his catchphrases out there every show.






WhatADrag said:


> Has any team that came from nxt succeeded?



Depends on your definition of succeed and NXT. The Wyatts/The Bludgeon Bros were there in the FCW days but were part of NXT, Lucha Dragons won tag titles, Enzo and Cass were headlining shows. The attrition rate is dismal.

Another way to spin this is how many guys that came from the Performance Center succeeded.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

I like the story about Cass destroying the door to the restroom on the bus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

Vader on Boy Meets World


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Depends on your definition of succeed and NXT. The Wyatts/The Bludgeon Bros were there in the FCW days but were part of NXT, Lucha Dragons won tag titles, Enzo and Cass were headlining shows. The attrition rate is dismal.
> 
> Another way to spin this is how many guys that came from the Performance Center succeeded.




What would be our consideration for what success is


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that incident.  Got arrested for it and then I recall King had some fun at Vader's expense because of it.   Anyone remember the Vader figure with the jail bars painted on the bubble packaging.


King was such a savage back then.


SoulTaker said:


> Depends on your definition of succeed and NXT. The Wyatts/The Bludgeon Bros were there in the FCW days but were part of NXT, Lucha Dragons won tag titles, Enzo and Cass were headlining shows. The attrition rate is dismal.
> 
> Another way to spin this is how many guys that came from the Performance Center succeeded.


Lawler roasting poor Jake like he's a rotisserie chicken.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2018)

Vader was such a fucking boss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Vader was such a fucking boss


Jesus that was a solid moon sault


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

WWE released Vader because they thought he was too fat and old...and then he goes to Japan and has like 47383738383 five star matches. 

Thanks a lot, HBK


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE released Vader because they thought he was too fat and old...and then he goes to Japan and has like 47383738383 five star matches.
> 
> Thanks a lot, HBK


HBK couldn't handle Vader's stiffness in the ring and it sounds like neither could Bret Hart either. They both pretty much complained Vader out of a top spot to Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> HBK couldn't handle Vader's stiffness in the ring and it sounds like neither could Bret Hart either. They both pretty much complained Vader out of a top spot to Vince.



Bret was always about working the safest possible style without hurting your opponent forreal. So I can see why Vader's stiffness would irk him. HBK hated Vader for a variety of reasons because he was on ten million drugs at the time and an insecure little diva shitbag with the Kliq who would actively try to sabotage your matches so you wouldn't get over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn.  Watching the mitb pre-show.  (Missed it on Sunday.)

Why was Coach on commentary when both Booker T and Otunga were in the building??


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought I heard everyone in the back hated Vader because of his hygiene.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I thought I heard everyone in the back hated Vader because of his hygiene.



That was Yokozuna.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

And WWE wouldnt put him in the HOF because?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Next Mixed Match Challenge can't come soon enough for Drag!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And WWE wouldnt put him in the HOF because?


They slow as Rukia


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

A note on Io Shirai is that among the Japanese wrestlers, her English is very good. It’s not perfect, but unlike Asuka, she won’t have to learn anything. Her mother is an English teacher so she learned English at a young age" 

So she gonna understand what i mean when i ask, "are you trying to fuck?"

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 21, 2018)

cow palace card


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> A note on Io Shirai is that among the Japanese wrestlers, her English is very good. It’s not perfect, but unlike Asuka, she won’t have to learn anything. Her mother is an English teacher so she learned English at a young age"
> 
> So she gonna understand what i mean when i ask, "are you trying to fuck?"


It'll go the way it always goes like in animes where she drop kicks you and you wake up in the infirmary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

WWE and NOAH are entering into some kind of working relationship/talent share

Itami is being promoted as KENTA for an 8/29 show of NOAH. It’s kind of late in the game because NOAH is kind of barren right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It'll go the way it always goes like in animes where she drop kicks you and you wake up in the infirmary.


So shes touching me?



SoulTaker said:


> WWE and NOAH are entering into some kind of working relationship/talent share
> 
> Itami is being promoted as KENTA for an 8/29 show of NOAH. It’s kind of late in the game because NOAH is kind of barren right now.


They just allowing him to go to injure some promising young talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

The observer about vader was fire.

Him n yozuka or however spell his name was put in a weight loss program and they both gained weight lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They just allowing him to go to injure some promising young talent.



That’s part of the problem with NOAH, they don’t really have much young talent. 

I think this is more about Kidani and somewhat about All In. Part of the reason WWE is the top promotion is because they sniff out any hint of competition and squash it. Kidani is trying to expand NJPW and stands to lose very little if expansion doesn’t work, and All In shoes that Kidani can be more aggressive about his venue choices. WWE doesn’t want other companies running these 10k venues.

Idk if Meltzer said it on WOR and people are running with it but some people think NOAH will be on the Network


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

I dont care about the uk tournament.

That mae young classic where its at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont care about the uk tournament.
> 
> That mae young classic where its at.



The tough thing about the UK brand is that the 4 best UK wrestlers aren’t in WWE

I can’t wait to see Io hitting balcony moonsaults in WWE. Gonna appreciate what we get from her before VKM does her dirty like he did Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> A note on Io Shirai is that among the Japanese wrestlers, her English is very good. It’s not perfect, but unlike Asuka, she won’t have to learn anything. Her mother is an English teacher so she learned English at a young age"
> 
> So she gonna understand what i mean when i ask, "are you trying to fuck?"



She doesn't look anything like Natty, so I doubt you'll ever ask her that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

On X-Pacs podcast, Kenny Omega said Tanahashi hates his style on a professional level and blocked a potential dome main event. He said that he didn't want to face Ibushi in the G1 but that Gedo and Jado begged him to do this.

Tanahashi didn't like Shibata before, and had a widely publicited feud with him out of wrestling. Spoke about him in his book and everything. This isn't new for Tanahashi, who is one of the head bookers of NJPW too.  The reason Shibata wasn't a champion quickly after 2012 was because of Tanahashi.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> On X-Pacs podcast, Kenny Omega said Tanahashi hates his style on a professional level and blocked a potential dome main event. He said that he didn't want to face Ibushi in the G1 but that Gedo and Jado begged him to do this.
> 
> Tanahashi didn't like Shibata before, and had a widely publicited feud with him out of wrestling. Spoke about him in his book and everything. This isn't new for Tanahashi, who is one of the head bookers of NJPW too.  The reason Shibata wasn't a champion quickly after 2012 was because of Tanahashi.



The second part of that is pretty widely known though. Tana feels like Shibata abandoned the company while he and Nakamura helped carry the company to this new golden age. The stuff about him blocking a dome match with Kenneth is new though, but makes sense since their feud never really had a resolution.

I know i’m in the minority but I probably hate Tanahashi’s style as much if not more than he hates Omega’s. I literally fall asleep on his matches. 

Ibushi and Omega have said they think they’ll injure or kill each other. Interesting Gedo wants to burn it in the G1, but he’s trying to sell out the Budokan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The second part of that is pretty widely known though. Tana feels like Shibata abandoned the company while he and Nakamura helped carry the company to this new golden age. The stuff about him blocking a dome match with Kenneth is new though, but makes sense since their feud never really had a resolution.
> 
> I know i’m in the minority but I probably hate Tanahashi’s style as much if not more than he hates Omega’s. I literally fall asleep on his matches.
> 
> Ibushi and Omega have said they think they’ll injure or kill each other. Interesting Gedo wants to burn it in the G1, but he’s trying to sell out the Budokan.


This shit all new to me man. I didnt know tana was like this. Sounds strict af. Seems like he hating the new generation and as a joke he hate the gays lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

The Ace of the Universe was right about Shibata and he'll be right about these spot monkeys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

Tanahashi talks a lot of shit for a guy who got over in Japan’s mainstream for getting stabbed by an idol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tanahashi talks a lot of shit for a guy who got over in Japan’s mainstream for getting stabbed by an idol



In a world where people get famous for putting out sex tapes, that is a superior achievement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

He just dont like that butt sex omega be on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

There's no fighting spirit in sodomy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> In a world where people get famous for putting out sex tapes, that is a superior achievement.





That’s a Thursday night for Drag in the Dungeon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

Tj wright always has the best produced matches on the card. Anything to stay away from nattie.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah it was something like that. He dumped her and she stabbed him in the back twice. Dude got a groundswell of support for coming back from it and that plus Lesnar peacing rocketed him up the card.


Bitches be crazy. wew!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

Mah boy Deano gonna come back at SS and bring the GOAT heelness to you all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mah boy Deano gonna come back at SS and bring the GOAT heelness to you all



Dean Malenko is coming back at Summerlsam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean Malenko is coming back at Summerlsam.


More hype than Big Ass


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

We gotta factor in that Big Cuck was in tag all those years and didn't really get sent out there on his own until a year ago when he got injured right away. So he's probably got like a few months of a singles career total.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

Might be a good thing since most NXT teams seem to be cursed when they're called up.

Not referring to NXT might break the curse for them!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> We gotta factor in that Big Cuck was in tag all those years and didn't really get sent out there on his own until a year ago when he got injured right away. So he's probably got like a few months of a singles career total.


True but even as a tag he was forgettable


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

Vince really hate nxt


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but even as a tag he was forgettable


What I meant to get across is that he doesn't have much experience as a singles wrestler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

Vince and tanahashi opened my eyes today


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince really hate nxt


Its about as strange as his hate for tag teams or rusev.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What I meant to get across is that he doesn't have much experience as a singles wrestler.


No I get that but even without talking about the singles push , he just was dull


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince really hate nxt


He hates anything thats actually good .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

.
He out for a fucking while

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Fucking terrible news.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Asuka/Emma opens TLC.  Emma fired later in the week.
Daniel Bryan/Cass opens MITB.  Cass fired two days later.

Interesting pattern.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

Rukia drafted to the magic


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Orlando not a bad place to be drafted to.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka/Emma opens TLC.  Emma fired later in the week.
> Daniel Bryan/Cass opens MITB.  Cass fired two days later.
> 
> Interesting pattern.



Both are untalented shits who went off-script to put themselves over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2018)

Fuuuck


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Thin Raw just got a hell of a lot thinner.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I get that but even without talking about the singles push , he just was dull


I guess he's just a F+ player.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

Fuck!  Owens is going to get hurt soon too based on the bumps he takes every fucking night!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _NXT Spoiler_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 21, 2018)

Omega really won the title and snitched the company's stories to Xpac.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

I love the intro for the weekly nxt episodes.

About time they put Belair in there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

I see people shit on Baszler online but I prefer her over the other MMA chick that's on the main roster. Baszler has more of a presence for me and comes off more legit. Even if the other girl is considered a better pro wrestler. Like I can't even remember Sonya's deal on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Sonya Deville.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

My problem with Baszler is that she works stationary.  She really doesn't know how to run the ropes at all.  She's fine as a monster in a division.  She's just boring as Champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Belair is the one I would have beat Baszler.

Belair and Dream would have a short window as the top nxt stars if I were running things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I see people shit on Baszler online but I prefer her over the other MMA chick that's on the main roster. Baszler has more of a presence for me and comes off more legit. Even if the other girl is considered a better pro wrestler. Like I can't even remember Sonya's deal on the main roster.


Thought you were talking about ronda.

Sonya not a real mma fighter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2018)

Just hear about what happened to Sami  

Welp, they just had to balance out the extremely good news with this one after firing Fat Cass! 

Far Corbin and Roman Reigns might be next!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thought you were talking about ronda.
> 
> Sonya not a real mma fighter.


Oh? Guess I heard wrong.

I wouldn't do myself like that talking like I can't remember Ronda's name. 

I actually couldn't remember Sonya's at the time I was posting.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My problem with Baszler is that she works stationary.  She really doesn't know how to run the ropes at all.  She's fine as a monster in a division.  She's just boring as Champion.


meh who else would you have as champion right now besides I guess Belair? Baszler the only one I can think of.

Why aren't they doing anything with the boat bitch Kairi Sane?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Belair is the one I would have beat Baszler.
> 
> Belair and Dream would have a short window as the top nxt stars if I were running things.


Shocking! Since I thought you hated the black wrestlers!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

I think Sonya and Baszler are both terrible. Baszler has a presence but so did the Punjabi playboy.

It’s pretty crazy they sent Sonya up to the main roster though. They have girls like Bianca Belair who are just as if not more main roster ready. Bianca comes off as a star to me, even more so than Sasha did after the Oculus mirror.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)

Got super drunk. I thought about Ghost talking about Jericho being a fat mime.  I laughed for an hour straight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 22, 2018)

But Dean's name is Jonathan. The only Paul in WWE is...Triple H you magnificent cucking son of a bitch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Unless she's getting dicked down by paul heyman.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

Dudleys were a crazy fucking promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Dudleys were a crazy fucking promo



I remember that one.  They almost caused a riot because they got the crowd so worked up.   And then they went to Vince and got neutered. 


Have yet to play any of those games that had that feature so i don't technically know what that is about.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that one.  They almost caused a riot because they got the crowd so worked up.   And then they went to Vince and got neutered.
> 
> 
> 
> Have yet to play any of those games that had that feature so i don't technically know what that is about.



I was a little Jimmy when it went down and the Dudleys worked me everytime. Heatwave is a PPV I irrationally love because I was ridiculously hype for Taz/Bam Bam. I was such a fucking mark for both, it never registered how small Taz was though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

It never registered to me how small taz was either growing up which was why the small jokes always flew over my head back then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I was a little Jimmy when it went down and the Dudleys worked me everytime. Heatwave is a PPV I irrationally love because I was ridiculously hype for Taz/Bam Bam. I was such a fucking mark for both, it never registered how small Taz was though.





[S-A-F] said:


> It never registered to me how small taz was either growing up which was why the small jokes always flew over my head back then.



Heyman did on hell of a job promoting the guy despite his size stature.  Lol, I recall he lost his job as a commentator with TNA when he went into talks with WWE behind their backs but I guess he saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

Yeah you're right about Heyman helping with Taz get over as the human-suplex machine, but he also gave him that really stupid Flinstones looking gimmick

But guys in ECW were definitely projected as being bigger by Heyman's commentary, I felt like Mike Awesome was Nash's size and he's like 6'6. Same thing with Masato Tanaka where he came off as being six foot but he's like 5'10 

I bought into Taz being able to take Mike Awesome out


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

Just posting this as a reminder at how sadistic Vince and WWE creative can be.  I mean they teased of Emma's new gimmick for 1 weeks and we get this pay off.   Now they are doing the same thing by making us suffer the Bayley/Banks story line.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Emmalina flopped big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Should have just let her resume her evil emma character from NXT instead of trying to make her be a Eva Marie character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But Dean's name is Jonathan. The only Paul in WWE is...Triple H you magnificent cucking son of a bitch.



did she got hacked??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

At least we got hot pics of Emma. There’s no payoff for Bayley/Sasha other than it makes them both look bad and it’s another example of VKM getting lampshaded by based Haitch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 22, 2018)

@WhatADrag how is X-pac during the Omega pod? Is he annoying or actually alright?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But Dean's name is Jonathan. The only Paul in WWE is...Triple H you magnificent cucking son of a bitch.


Damn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Emmalina flopped big time.



Emma fucked it all up. Everyone was hyped af for a diva-based bra and panties wrestler and then this dumb bitch who thinks she should be able to dominate Asuka in match can't even pretend to be sexy or act like a model even though her fucking instagram was based entirely around her acting sexy and being a model.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn


Now we know why Renee show up with black eyes!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Just bring back Eva Marie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

I am hyped af for this HHH/Dean Ambrose/Renee NTR angle btw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just bring back Eva Marie.



Smackdown needs everything to be red again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Emma fucked it all up. Everyone was hyped af for a diva-based bra and panties wrestler and then this dumb bitch who thinks she should be able to dominate Asuka in match can't even pretend to be sexy or act like a model even though her fucking instagram was based entirely around her acting sexy and being a model.


She didn't want to be exploited!!! 

Poor girl was probably shaking in fear in her skimpy bikini Vince put her in while he and Dunn stand in the corner drooling and looking like the white devils that they are.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She didn't want to be exploited!!!
> 
> Poor girl was probably shaking in fear in her skimpy bikini Vince put her in while he and Dunn stand in the corner drooling and looking like the white devils that they are.



Her in-ring wrestling proved that being exploited is all she's good for.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Her in-ring wrestling proved that being exploited is all she's good for.


Aye you watch it, guy! Emma was straight in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Now we know why Renee show up with black eyes!


So if its Levesque will Steph revenge cuck him? If so I volunteer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aye you watch it, guy! Emma was straight in the ring.



Yeah, straight doo-doo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

Holy shit, Vince not only fired Cass, but he fired the writer that wrote his promos.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 22, 2018)

Kairi gonna be next NXT champion and Shinsuke is full blown heel.

Stars are lining up for my dream Yakuza stable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Kairi is probably going to lose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

Kairi has no chance of winning unless she can convince Vince that people want to sleep with her.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So if its Levesque will Steph revenge cuck him? If so I volunteer


Be careful she could mean Paul Wight and you're just setting yourself up for the assbeating of a lifetime.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy shit, Vince not only fired Cass, but he fired the writer that wrote his promos.


Good. Now he just needs to fire whoever wrote the Zayn/Lashley feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, straight doo-doo.


How she any worse than overpushed thots like carmella and alexa bliss?


----------



## teddy (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi has no chance of winning unless she can convince Vince that people want to sleep with her.


You think she'd look alright cosplaying harley?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Be careful she could mean Paul Wight and you're just setting yourself up for the assbeating of a lifetime.


Well then Ill go back to coke and alcohol and then live back in the Cincy projects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How she any worse than overpushed thots like carmella and alexa bliss?



People who have had good matches with Asuka: Alexa Bliss
Charlotte
Bayley
Nia Jax
Eva Marie
Blue Pants
Sasha Banks
Dana Brooke
Alicia Fox
My mom

People who have never had a good match with Asuka:
Emma
Carmella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People who have had good matches with Asuka: Alexa Bliss
> Charlotte
> Bayley
> Nia Jax
> ...


I'm all up for banter but are we forgetting their NXT Takeover London match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm all up for banter but are we forgetting their NXT Takeover London match?



I wish I could forget it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well then Ill go back to coke and alcohol and then live back in the Cincy projects


Poor Deano accepting his addictions instead of trying to overcome them.

This is why you're a midcarder for life!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People who have had good matches with Asuka: Alexa Bliss
> Charlotte
> Bayley
> Nia Jax
> ...


Nia Jax and Dana Brooke?! Ghost of Trolling should be your name.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Deano accepting his addictions instead of trying to overcome them.
> 
> This is why you're a midcarder for life!!


Accepting the addictions is like accepting your bad family. Its bad for you but ita the only thing you got


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just bring back Eva Marie.


Just hire this one instead.  Natural redhead and can actually work the ropes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Damn.  Even the weakest girl on the roster is pretty strong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just hire this one instead.  Natural redhead and can actually work the ropes.


Better built too from what I see.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Even the weakest girl on the roster is pretty strong.


_When Liv Morgan is out lifting you and the homies._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> _When Liv Morgan is out lifting you and the homies._



Probably part of Braum's harem.  I mean any female talent that want those hands on them must be physically fit for the ride.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> @WhatADrag how is X-pac during the Omega pod? Is he annoying or actually alright?


I enjoyed it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

BIG CUCK!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 22, 2018)

that's straight alcoholism


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

Carmela belongs to me!

- Colin Cassady (2018)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2018)

Song pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

James Ellsworth won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

People talk about Okada vs Omega III but Ellsworth defeated Cass in an eight star cucking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2018)

How that one bitch gonna give credit to Rowan but not give any credit to the Usos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People talk about Okada vs Omega III but Ellsworth defeated Cass in an eight star cucking.


Did it all with no chin too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How that one bitch gonna give credit to Rowan but not give any credit to the Usos.


 Cause they didnt invite her to the Uso penitentiary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 22, 2018)

I just imagine the usos running in yelling "chill out, dog."
"Kepp your hands to yourself, homie."
"You crossing the line, playboy. We gonna have to interfere, cuz."
"Real talk think about this'

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I just imagine the usos running in yelling "chill out, dog."
> "Kepp your hands to yourself, homie."
> "You crossing the line, playboy. We gonna have to interfere, cuz."
> "Real talk think about this'


Meanwhile Rowen readies his hammer.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Man he really is living up to his new name nicely. Crawling back to Carmella and making a scene and fool of himself. Who knew this dude was so "sawft"??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Big Cuck probably caught Carmella and her male "friend" getting more buddy buddy and he realized he had to get back in good with her.

Little did he know No Chin Music was around the corner.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I just imagine the usos running in yelling "chill out, dog."
> "Kepp your hands to yourself, homie."
> "You crossing the line, playboy. We gonna have to interfere, cuz."
> "Real talk think about this'


Out of everyone on the roster the Usos are the guys you want to be friends with IRL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Paige's chest tattoo.  Wow.  What a fucking mistake.  Smfh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Big Cuck probably caught Carmella and her male "friend" getting more buddy buddy and he realized he had to get back in good with her.
> 
> Little did he know No Chin Music was around the corner.




When it comes to your Cucking fetish, you'll bury anyone for it 

Same mentality as Vince with Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

It all makes sense now.

Naka and Auska always lose because Japans culture looks down on cheating in the wrestling business.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

The loss of Big Cass is devastating for our cucked faction idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It all makes sense now.
> 
> Naka and Auska always lose because Japans culture looks down on cheating in the wrestling business.


in b4 Vince demands they cuck their wives for being culturally dull


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Who is going to get cucked this week?  I can’t wait to find out!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

Still can't believe Sami is out till Mania weekend


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When it comes to your Cucking fetish, you'll bury anyone for it
> 
> Same mentality as Vince with Roman


tbh the cucking was on the wall as soon as carmella and big trash broke up. I'm just going off of canon here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> tbh the cucking was on the wall as soon as carmella and big trash broke up. I'm just going off of canon here!


No you're right. This was all Cass fault


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Paige's chest tattoo.  Wow.  What a fucking mistake.  Smfh.



What? Paige made a poor life decision? I would have never imagined her capable of such a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

AJ been champ forever because he been fucking Charlotte. She would be champ right now if her titties didn't explode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2018)

AJ ain’t fucking those lopsided implants. 

Why are you repping a dude who squares up to punch women?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Bobby Roode is fucking Charlotte.  AJ is fucking Becky Lynch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Roode is fucking Charlotte.  AJ is fucking Becky Lynch.



Sounds about right. Man Becky really is hot until she opens her mouth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Like I said.  Not a fan of the chest tattoo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias imagine if Braun is in the ring on Monday.  And KO's music hits.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2018)

That tattoo looks even stupider than Jericho's old man tattoos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> AJ ain’t fucking those lopsided implants.
> 
> Why are you repping a dude who squares up to punch women?


Thats what you think.

And X was my favorite rapper from the current generation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Roode is fucking Charlotte.  AJ is fucking Becky Lynch.


Becky that typical hot girl that no one fucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Becky and AJ have had something going on for two years now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

Becky a shite for not going for top dawg Roman and instead doing vanilla midget AJ


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky that typical hot girl that no one fucks.


Hot chicks going around unfucked should be a crime.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky a shite for not going for top dawg Roman and instead doing vanilla midget AJ


Heelin it up hard here. Deano gonna OD at this rate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hot chicks going around unfucked should be a crime.


Maybe some of them have specific people they want to fuck them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Heelin it up hard here. Deano gonna OD at this rate.


Gotta get ready for SS bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe some of them have specific people they want to fuck them


She wants to fuck Styles but he's a family man. Sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She wants to fuck Styles but he's a family man. Sucks.


She aiming for the top then go fuck Seth Rollins .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She aiming for the top then go fuck Seth Rollins .


maybe his dick too small for her?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> maybe his dick too small for her?


Id master her titties but Renee aint into threesomes.....yet 


But nah if anything she's the type that becomes Steph's play thing

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 23, 2018)

Becky ain't into that shit where Seth would no-sell his own ejaculation and try to go for another twenty minutes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Id master her titties but Renee aint into threesomes.....yet
> 
> 
> But nah if anything she's the type that becomes Steph's play thing


Steph comes as a package deal with The Nose so that would mean she'd be getting pushed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

Becky obviously like tools


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky obviously like tools


Hey so that means I have a chance

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey so that means I have a chance


You been on fire lately


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm going to reiterate this because it's being treated like a joke.

Becky and AJ have been together for a long time.  I even saw hand holding at the 2017 hall of fame.  The reason Charlotte and AJ are friends is because AJ is banging Becky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You been on fire lately


Its the lack of watching Raw that's been the cure


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2018)

Man Vader in this era would have been even more GOAT-tier. Dude was a freak athlete then and would still be a freak athlete now except now the guys he's wrestling would also be great athletes.

Listened to the Xpac/Omega pod and he was saying he'd have loved to face Vader. The matches with Omega, or AJ, or Gargano would all be great if he was a part of this gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

Sad how the only thing I look forward isnt till SS 
. I could try G1 but fuck staying up for it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2018)

Man I'm just seeing the 2K19 poster. I know people are pissed about Shinsuke, but I'm at least proud of AJ for being able to hold a top spot on the roster despite all the company politics. I remember when it felt like he would never get a top spot and just kind of circulate in a main event position.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Man I'm just seeing the 2K19 poster. I know people are pissed about Shinsuke, but I'm at least proud of AJ for being able to hold a top spot on the roster despite all the company politics. I remember when it felt like he would never get a top spot and just kind of circulate in a main event position.


That was like the first two months. I feel like after his feud with Roman. AJ was always a favorite of Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

AJ was done wrong way more in TNA than he ever was in WWE. 

Crazy when you think about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> AJ was done wrong way more in TNA than he ever was in WWE.
> 
> Crazy when you think about it.



That's because Jeff had part ownership of the company so he pretty much held the main belt for quite some time.  If I recall his title reign was so long even the fans of the company were begging the man to at least give it to someone else.  I also recall Monty Brown being another talent misused in that company as well.  Didn't go so well either when he went to the WWE during WWE's version of ECW.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's because Jeff had part ownership of the company so he pretty much held the main belt for quite some time.  If I recall his title reign was so long even the fans of the company were begging the man to at least give it to someone else.  I also recall Monty Brown being another talent misused in that company as well.  Didn't go so well either when he went to the WWE during WWE's version of ECW.


Yeah but I'm talking about around 2009 onward when Jarrett wasn't TNA champion all the time. They still weren't fucking with AJ like they should have.

Same for Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah but I'm talking about around 2009 onward when Jarrett wasn't TNA champion all the time. They still weren't fucking with AJ like they should have.
> 
> Same for Joe.



Ah, wasn't 2009 Hogan's Reign of Terror part two happening at that time when he signed with the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah, wasn't 2009 Hogan's Reign of Terror part two happening at that time when he signed with the company.


the top of the next year y-yes. 

It didn't help that apparently Russo and Bischoff saw nothing in AJ and said he was difficult to work with since he turned down all Russo's awful ideas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> the top of the next year y-yes.
> 
> It didn't help that apparently Russo and Bischoff saw nothing in AJ and said he was difficult to work with since he turned down all Russo's awful ideas.



I remember they paired him with Flair and took on Hogan and Abyss in that godawful team match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember they paired him with Flair and took on Hogan and Abyss in that godawful team match.


Yeah Russo wanted to make AJ into Flair Jr. and I never understood why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah Russo wanted to make AJ into Flair Jr. and I never understood why.



Trying to recreate the magic that happen at WCW's prime.  Well they did manage to copy WCW, the twilight of WCW.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Trying to recreate the magic that happen at WCW's prime.  Well they did manage to copy WCW, the twilight of WCW.


Did a good job at almost ending it just like WCW too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2018)

As bad as Hogan was it was Russo that finally killed it in the end. They might still be on Spike if they didn't go against Spike's wishes and had Russo secretly booking. 

Dixie is kind of the WOAT promoter next to Verne Gagne



> However, for reasons that only Dixie knows, she secretly hired Russo back earlier in the year and then lied about it to everyone, both to employees of the company and any members of the press who asked about it. It was a terribly-kept secret because everyone knew Russo was there and writing the show, but the final straw for Spike TV (according to Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer) came when Russo accidentally CC’d an e-mail to reporter Mike Johnson indicating that he was working for TNA after all. And then Johnson tipped off Spike TV to that fact, causing negotiations to fall apart completely, and now TNA is without a network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> As bad as Hogan was it was Russo that finally killed it in the end. They might still be on Spike if they didn't go against Spike's wishes and had Russo secretly booking.
> 
> Dixie is kind of the WOAT promoter next to Verne Gagne



Didn't Russo get TNA kicked off another network they were in negotiations later on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

Yeah I remember that report of Dixie keeping Russo under the table even though Spike didn't want him.  Makes me wonder what she saw in Russo that made him worth risking the company for? His best work was under a filter and even some of that sucked ass even with a filter. Just imagine how bad some of his wwf stuff would have been under full Russo control?!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Russo get TNA kicked off another network they were in negotiations later on.


Jeez he did it twice?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 23, 2018)

Russo unfiltered

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2018)

Damn everyone talking about the same company I share my lack of indifference towards like Vinnie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Russo unfiltered


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn everyone talking about the same company I share my lack of indifference towards like Vinnie.



I understand you man. Your short run there didn't turn out well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2018)

Cass is going to be fucking furious.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I understand you man. Your short run there didn't turn out well.


Smh TNA never cared  also guys Im curious to your thoughts on a video I found. Gonna need most of you to watch and see if it wont or can work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cass is going to be fucking furious.


He prolly passed out drunk right now anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He prolly passed out drunk right now anyway.


I imagine him passed out by a dumpster behind the arena he was fired at.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Cass is probably begging Enzo to form their team again in the indies. Sad thing is he can no longer claim to be 7ft tall or Enzo touting to be the realist guy in the room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm almost 7 feet tall and you can't teach that! 
BADA BOOM! CONSENSUAL DICK!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

I’m thinking about going to the show in Anaheim tomorrow night.  But the traffic.  :S


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

Big Cass is billed 7’ while DB is like 5’6 and I saw their shit match at Backlash and DB looked like he’s as tall as Cass 

And they said wresting isnt fake


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I understand you man. Your short run there didn't turn out well.



That jobber entrance


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man Vader in this era would have been even more GOAT-tier. Dude was a freak athlete then and would still be a freak athlete now except now the guys he's wrestling would also be great athletes.
> 
> Listened to the Xpac/Omega pod and he was saying he'd have loved to face Vader. The matches with Omega, or AJ, or Gargano would all be great if he was a part of this gen.



I disagree. Vince gonna feed Vader to Roman and the latter will no sell everything even the 400lb splash 

And its sad that guys like Gargano/Ciampa that are all sorts of talented and charismatic will get treated like shit once they get to the main roster. Their run in NxT is nothing short of glorious to say the least. 

Oh btw, other than those two above, Velveteen Dream casually thrown a 5* match with Ricochet and will get the same treatment as Finn Balor in the main roster just because he’s black


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Other than Jake cause obviously nothing will work for him when it comes to Roman , what about you guys? 


@teddy @SoulTaker  @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Shirker @Rukia @Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

No.  That's goofy and too complicated.

You have to turn him heel for a year or two.  And he can't main event Wrestlemania during those years.

I like the idea of him pretending to continue to be a babyface initially. He's in the ring with popular guys like Elias.  But he can't beat them.  So he grabs the tights.  The next week he uses an exposed turnbuckle to win.  And this all leads to really blatant cheating at a PPV; cheating he can't pretend is an accident.

He comes out on Raw the next night and cuts a heel promo on the fans.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  That's goofy and too complicated.
> 
> You have to turn him heel for a year or two.  And he can't main event Wrestlemania during those years.
> 
> ...


Interesting . The reason I like the complicated concept is cause it gives the audience a breather from Roman for a while as WWE plans  accordingly and learns not to jizz overly fast if he gets some pops.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

I wanted KO and Zayn to be on NXT for like a month when they lost that match Angle gave them to earn a Raw contract.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Other than Jake cause obviously nothing will work for him when it comes to Roman , what about you guys?
> 
> 
> @teddy @SoulTaker  @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Shirker @Rukia @Lord Trollbias



Wouldn't work.  Too much time and resources just to make an endeavor for just one guy to work on a gamble that the smarks to catch on.  Plus something like that was attempted by Brian Pilman but did it to get out of WCW if I recall.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't work.  Too much time and resources just to make an endeavor for just one guy to work on a gamble that the smarks to catch on.  Plus something like that was attempted by Brian Pilman but did it to get out of WCW if I recall.


Oh shit 


Brian really was a lunatic


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  That's goofy and too complicated.
> 
> You have to turn him heel for a year or two.  And he can't main event Wrestlemania during those years.
> 
> ...



Vince with a retarded face be like:

“IT DOESN’T MAKE SENSE GODDAMNIT!!”


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2018)

Who cares wth smarks think about Roman. Smarks are the same idiots that cheered for Enzo and Cass, two confirmed sexual predators. Smarks pay to see Cody "I just copy everything my dad does because I'm not shit on my own" Rhodes. Smarks sexualize Bayley. Smarks cheer for every D-list NXT friend that comes up who then shows that they're not ready for prime time but they'll swear on their mom's butthole that Tye Dillinger is being held down. Smarks will still buy tickets no matter what because smarks are the stupidest and only care about beach balls and their stupid unclever chants anyway.

Fuck smarks.

THEY DESERVE IT *clap clap clapclapclap*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Other than Jake cause obviously nothing will work for him when it comes to Roman , what about you guys?
> 
> 
> @teddy @SoulTaker  @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Shirker @Rukia @Lord Trollbias



That idea is pretty nuts, but I think it's that way on purpose.  Anyway, in a dream world that could work. 2 problems tho.

1.) They could spend forever and a day actually doing all that and it could work... but it'll be pissed away once he comes back and he's in shitty feuds, directionless matches and forced memes again. WWE likes to claim that "we don't care, people are loud when he's around" and if we pretend that makes sense, they're right. If they do this, bring him back, but then accidentally cool him off with the same autopilot booking, they won't even have _that_ going for him. The seething hatred would turn into your regular just-a-guy cheers and occasionally complete apathy.

2.) WWE just made 300 million dollars in the world's most closet gay country and is making another 1 billion or so dollars from two desperate TV networks who, much like WWE, can't be bothered to make compelling TV anymore and are thus relying on a program with an impossibly stupid cult behind it. They don't give a darn about getting Roman cheered anymore. Hell, they shouldn't. Literally nothing about the show matters as far as actually being a TV show rather than a cleverly disguised bitcoin mine, so why would Roman being an actual babyface ever be a thought in their minds?

I wouldn't be surprised to hear Roman finally had his coronation on the go-home show of Summerslam via a strap match, complete with rest holds again. Because it's all worthless anyway.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Other than Jake cause obviously nothing will work for him when it comes to Roman , what about you guys?
> 
> 
> @teddy @SoulTaker  @[S-A-F] @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @PlacidSanity @Nemesis @Shirker @Rukia @Lord Trollbias



Dirt sheets will out it within a week.  Pretty much what I thought when I first saw the video.

Also too many smarks would still be saying the same cliche quotes about him, even if he somehow went to NJPW and had so called "6-7 Star" Matches against Kenny Omega or Okada.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

The damage has been done to Roman. There is no recovering from this sadly since its not affecting wwe's money at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

I would settle for Roman getting his 2017 reactions again if I were WWE.

What I don't want is hostile disruptive crowds during his PPV matches.  Roman/Brock/Braun, whatever they have planned for these characters...is a fucking dangerous proposition for Summerslam.  The crowd could shit all over it.  And it could hurt Braun.

What to do?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 24, 2018)

What difference does it make?
Those disruptive crowds keep buying tickets so it's not like its scaring prople away.

If Braun ends up getting it too but his merch'll still sell if they allow it to, then it's not like it'll effect anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

nice thumbnail of alexa's backside..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  That's goofy and too complicated.
> 
> You have to turn him heel for a year or two.  And he can't main event Wrestlemania during those years.
> 
> ...


Have to agree with Rukia here. Roman has to be Heel and out of the Main Event for a while to repair his cred with the fanbase.
We know from NXT he can cut a good Heel persona. Hell form the Samoan faction with the Usos and Joe as leader (if Roman is leader initially it won't work) and have them dominate with Usos on Tag scene, Roman on mid-card scene and Joe on main event scene. Eventually break it up via dissension in the ranks and what not.
And stop the damn chinlock matches. Roman is decent in ring and can even pull off great matches if allowed to. Stop having him wrestle the worst kind of matches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

Sasha/Alexa matches are the most compelling wwe women's matches for me personally. I am fucking invested when those two lock up!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

Hopefully Seth lost the IC Title because he's winning the #1 contenders match at Extreme Rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Seth lost the IC Title because he's winning the #1 contenders match at Extreme Rules.


So Roman, Seth, KO, Lashley, Elias and maybe Braun? My guesses for who'd be in the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Roman, Seth, KO, Lashley, Elias and maybe Braun? My guesses for who'd be in the match.


Roode instead of Braun.

You don't get additional opportunities when you have the briefcase.  Smfh.

I could see Braun and Balor vs Ziggler and McIntyre in a tag match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

If I was booking Raw, i’ll have Roman booked as a monster jobber. He goes out there every Monday night dominating his opponents all thru the match but always loses in the end. I’ll change his finisher to Headbutt city. Its a top rope diving headbutt with theatrics but he does it thrice. After the third headbutt he’d be so groggy that he fails to pin the opponent and once he recovers, his opponent beats him with a roll up, every single time!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roode instead of Braun.
> 
> You don't get additional opportunities when you have the briefcase.  Smfh.
> 
> I could see Braun and Balor vs Ziggler and McIntyre in a tag match.


I'd rather not watch Roode at all until he goes Heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

I think Roode is absolutely dead.  But he keeps finding his way into these titles opportunities.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

Apparently Vince likes Roode but not enough to book him properly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Apparently Vince likes Roode but not enough to book him properly.


The reports that Vince likes Roode came out 6-12 months ago.  Things change.

No one ever expected Roode to be this bland!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks bros 

Was curious on the intakes. I sorta like the idea but yea too easy to ruin and too risky for Vinnie


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have to agree with Rukia here. Roman has to be Heel and out of the Main Event for a while to repair his cred with the fanbase.
> We know from NXT he can cut a good Heel persona. Hell form the Samoan faction with the Usos and Joe as leader (if Roman is leader initially it won't work) and have them dominate with Usos on Tag scene, Roman on mid-card scene and Joe on main event scene. Eventually break it up via dissension in the ranks and what not.
> And stop the damn chinlock matches. Roman is decent in ring and can even pull off great matches if allowed to. Stop having him wrestle the worst kind of matches.




Me personally I'd have Roman vs Brock in a 5-10 minute summerslam match 2/3s way through Summerslam (have AJ vs Rusev or Aj vs Joe or Rusev vs Joe or whoever the main event).  Have Brock for for an F5 but the ref gets hit by Roman's boot.  Brock decides to attempt to murder Roman with a chair but Roman grabs it and just destroys it on Brock.  1 Spear and win (That's it.  1 Spear 1 F5 the entire match.  This isn't Smackdown game with all the finisher bars filled up at the start).

Next night on Raw, Roman comes out and is allowed to have his own persona come out and perform a cocky, arrogant, promo.  Setting the seeds for a heel turn.  Goes backstage and Braun attacks hard.  Drags Roman to the ring and gets the pin.  Hits another powerslam for good measure afterwards.  Either have him written out here, or next week he attacks so many people back stage that Angle suspends/fires him.

During this time he's off cut him from social media, everything.  Also see if something can be done so he doesn't have to wear the hernia belt (Which is why he still wears the shield stuff).  At this point Roman is off until Survivor series. (So half of August, Sept, October and half of November).

At survivor series either Dean/Seth vs Usos or Dean/Seth are suvivors team raw against Usos as survivors team Smackdown.  Then at some point Roman in normal clothing (Jeans, T-shirt etc) jumps over the barricade.  Dean gets taken out.  Roman with Ref out of the picture or it's no DQ or whatever spears Seth.  Usos win.  Roman after match is over comes into the ring and goes nuts on Seth's knee (The one he pretends is injured every match).

This goes along for a shield triple threat for IC title at mania, with Roman getting his sights on Braun and title at summerslam. (This keeps him out of WM main event while working an actual feud, Braun would have lost the title at TLC but win it back at Mania after winning the rumble)

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Me personally I'd have Roman vs Brock in a 5-10 minute summerslam match 2/3s way through Summerslam (have AJ vs Rusev or Aj vs Joe or Rusev vs Joe or whoever the main event).  Have Brock for for an F5 but the ref gets hit by Roman's boot.  Brock decides to attempt to murder Roman with a chair but Roman grabs it and just destroys it on Brock.  1 Spear and win (That's it.  1 Spear 1 F5 the entire match.  This isn't Smackdown game with all the finisher bars filled up at the start).
> 
> Next night on Raw, Roman comes out and is allowed to have his own persona come out and perform a cocky, arrogant, promo.  Setting the seeds for a heel turn.  Goes backstage and Braun attacks hard.  Drags Roman to the ring and gets the pin.  Hits another powerslam for good measure afterwards.  Either have him written out here, or next week he attacks so many people back stage that Angle suspends/fires him.
> 
> ...


Hmm the problem is the heel turn is most likely coming from Ambrose now plus the company isn't going to put Roman that far off from main eventing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

Also, I am not a fan of the `hot potato` thing they are doing with the Ladies titles.  Like how is Alexa Bliss, Charlotte and Sasha all 5 time champs when it took the likes of Trish, Mickie, Victoria, Melina,  like 5-6 years?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Also, I am not a fan of the `hot potato` thing they are doing with the Ladies titles.  Like how is Alexa Bliss, Charlotte and Sasha all 5 time champs when it took the likes of Trish, Mickie, Victoria, Melina,  like 5-6 years?


Cause the company has specific faves but dont want to bore people with said faves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Omega should turn heel on smarks by saying that WWE treats the wrestlers better and that Attitude era is overrated


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have to agree with Rukia here. Roman has to be Heel and out of the Main Event for a while to repair his cred with the fanbase.
> We know from NXT he can cut a good Heel persona. Hell form the Samoan faction with the Usos and Joe as leader (if Roman is leader initially it won't work) and have them dominate with Usos on Tag scene, Roman on mid-card scene and Joe on main event scene. Eventually break it up via dissension in the ranks and what not.
> And stop the damn chinlock matches. Roman is decent in ring and can even pull off great matches if allowed to. Stop having him wrestle the worst kind of matches.


Vince wants him to wrestle like Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince wants him to wrestle like Orton.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


Honestly should have had him and Mahal close MITB with a slow, plodding chinlock fest Orton-esque match to send the fans into a restless riot and have them kill both of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Honestly should have had him and Mahal close MITB with a slow, plodding chinlock fest Orton-esque match to send the fans into a restless riot and have them kill both of them.


Sometimes I wonder if WWE creates sociopaths

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He prolly passed out drunk right now anyway.


This was me the last 12 hours


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> If I was booking Raw, i’ll have Roman booked as a monster jobber. He goes out there every Monday night dominating his opponents all thru the match but always loses in the end. I’ll change his finisher to Headbutt city. Its a top rope diving headbutt with theatrics but he does it thrice. After the third headbutt he’d be so groggy that he fails to pin the opponent and once he recovers, his opponent beats him with a roll up, every single time!!



lmao this some festus level shit .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao this some festus level shit .


An accurate assessment of jake's posts in general tbh

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2018)

Have Lesnar/Rollins at Summerslam.

Rollins can say that Brock has never beaten him.

Brock is about to have a non-title match on Raw.  Rollins curbstomps him and hits him with a devastating maneuver.  And Rollins puts Curt Hawkins on top.  The losing streak is over.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

Or Roman could be the new Junkyard Dog. Roman calls himself da big dawg anyways so this is the perfect gimmick for him. The Headbutt City finisher would certainly put him over


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Or Roman could be the new Junkyard Dog. Roman calls himself da big dawg anyways so this is the perfect gimmick for him. The Headbutt City finisher would certainly put him over



Or you can stop boring everyone and get a new gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Or you can stop boring everyone and get a new gimmick.


Damn Nemesis had enough

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey man when someone has the same gimmick for 4 years you know it's time to change


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2018)

Thor fetus. Damn!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hey man when someone has the same gimmick for 4 years you know it's time to change


True that .Although his is more like Scott Steiner on Ric Flair type of deal


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Or you can stop boring everyone and get a new gimmick.



How dare you!?? Im a 16 time champ!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Hey man when someone has the same gimmick for 4 years you know it's time to change



Wait a minute... its been 4yrs? Lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2018)

I was actually thinking of changing my username to Jake Skywalker when The Last  Jedi aired but i cant find a decent and funny pic of Luke


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I was actually thinking of changing my username to Jake Skywalker when The Last  Jedi aired but i cant find a decent and funny pic of Luke



You should be Braun Jakeman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2018)

Nemesis with a more shocking squash than Goldberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nemesis with a more shocking squash than Goldberg vs Lesnar at Survivor Series.


Nemesis been due a push.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2018)

Jake needs a manager to shake things up for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 24, 2018)

Heard Jake wanted to beat up a Nemesis midget and got shot down by management.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 24, 2018)

Roman locked jake in the bathroom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I was watching a highlights of 2017 video.  And I'm now convinced that Roderick Strong is the stiffest worker in the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sometimes I wonder if WWE creates sociopaths


You tell me. You the one marking up ol Renee!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

What isn't shown is how Seth started hobbling on one leg acting as if the rope falling off destroyed his knee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Universal title really is a shitshow what with Finn having a B+ body, KO being booked like WWE chicken shit heel #89,674 and Lesnar having this poverty ass reign.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Roman should have won it at Mania, held until Summerslam.  Braun cashing in and all that.

Vince should have told Brock to fuck off back to UFC where he'll end up exposed if he faced anyone with actual fighting talent after being out for so long.  But Vince had to get one more over Phil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

I don't get what she means by she caved? 

She let Cien hit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

What does she mean by she caved?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

She had sex with Almas definitely.

Almas needs to have a feud with someone who does give a darn about the matches.  All this particular rival would care about is impressing Zelina.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Roman should have won it at Mania, held until Summerslam.  Braun cashing in and all that.
> 
> Vince should have told Brock to fuck off back to UFC where he'll end up exposed if he faced anyone with actual fighting talent after being out for so long.  But Vince had to get one more over Phil.


Vince never gonna forget his man Punk walking out on him like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You tell me. You the one marking up ol Renee!!


Nah that was my mom and dad's doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Almas and Austin Aries are Eskimo
brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

We are at the halfway point, right?

I still want to know why Titus was running to the ring in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You should be Braun Jakeman



Don’t wanna cash in my monster in the bank briefcase yet. I don’t think I will ever be needing it since no one here is championship material 

Flow should make a return so we can headline PPVs all over again!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We are at the halfway point, right?
> 
> I still want to know why Titus was running to the ring in Saudi Arabia.


He thought dana brooke was under there.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t wanna cash in my monster in the bank briefcase yet. I don’t think I will ever be needing it since no one here is championship material
> 
> Flow should make a return so we can headline PPVs all over again!



Flow was a fucking jobber.

No one wants to see Hawkins main eventing versus Heath Slater.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t wanna cash in my monster in the bank briefcase yet. I don’t think I will ever be needing it since no one here is championship material
> 
> Flow should make a return so we can headline PPVs all over again!



So you dont want to wrestle?
Change your name to Brock Molesnar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Flow was a fucking jobber.
> 
> No one wants to see Hawkins main eventing versus Heath Slater.



I remember burying you both in that triple threat match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Flow was a Dolph Ziggler mark. There hasn't been a self-burial that huge since Sid told Nash that he had half the brain Nash did.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah that was my mom and dad's doing


This shit got a whole lot darker.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

I remember I used to get Flow riled up by calling him Flow-chan or telling him I enjoyed the Trish bark like a dog segment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

God Movement was never the same since Roman was exposed as a fraud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

God Movement couldn't handle the Roman backlash. Now he spends his days defending DBS.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

I forget his name now but wonder whatever happened to that other dude who always had YYH avys?? I think he left before Drag started posting here regularly. Now that I think about it them two never would have got along since the other YYH head only cared about wrestlers based mainly on their look.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Flow pealed as a heel when he said he was gonna kill his sister for dating someone of a different race in order to protect the purity of his bloodline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Also if we're talking about past people I still think KN peacing because DA didn't like the HHH/Ambrose match at Roadblock End of the Line, or was it just Roadblock then, was pretty hilarious. 

"If you don't know what the story of the match is then I can't be here right now"


----------



## teddy (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also if we're talking about past people I still think KN peacing because DA didn't like the HHH/Ambrose match at Roadblock End of the Line, or was it just Roadblock then, was pretty hilarious.
> 
> "If you don't know what the story of the match is then I can't be here right now"



[insert obligatory dancing gif to establish superiority]


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

teddy said:


> [insert obligatory dancing gif to establish superiority]



Wow I forgot he did that shit

I preferred Kaiba to him tbh, but that’s like saying I would rather step on gum rather than sit on it.

Suzumebachi or whatever his name was, was pretty fucking terrible.

 “Why are you guys not watching joshi, WWE sucks”

The thing that makes God Movement better than those guys is at least he was fun. Like KN, Kaiba, and the others would come in here and be like WWE is the worst. Try to engage them on what they do like and it’s like a short circuit in the machine. 

You have a thread of dudes who like to joke and talk wrestling but those oddfucks want to talk about TeW playthroughs and fantasy book the territory you hate the most


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m sorry if someone goes in the leak convo and gets their hopes up because I posted. I just saw a picture of Charlotte’s flapjack ass and had to share it. 

Charlotte’s diminished glutes are fucking medical marvels


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow I forgot he did that shit
> 
> I preferred Kaiba to him tbh, but that’s like saying I would rather step on gum rather than sit on it.
> 
> ...


The thing about Suzumebachi is he'd constantly personally attack people for sexualizing women because he was some kinda feminist. He eventually left because some people didn't want to see his unspoiler tagged pics of gay dudes pounding each other in the bathhouse section's convo thread.  Since he popped up outta nowhere doing it out of the gay threads in the convo thread and it turned some people off and Suzumebachi threw a fit and left after some people wouldn't stop complaining about it.

I remember back when he'd just post giantess porn we got along pretty well but after he left for a few years and returned as this great big SJW that was personally attacking anyone that didn't give him his way I really soured on Suzumebachi. Like he really left the thread and forums because we wouldn't watch his style of female wrestling and kept talking about wwe's women division instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m sorry if someone goes in the leak convo and gets their hopes up because I posted. I just saw a picture of Charlotte’s flapjack ass and had to share it.
> 
> Charlotte’s diminished glutes are fucking medical marvels


aw fuck this shit, soul taker!

the bitch literally has hank hill ass syndrome!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Flow pealed as a heel when he said he was gonna kill his sister for dating someone of a different race in order to protect the purity of his bloodline


Flow my boy but yeah I don't think he liked white people very much. 

Not excusing his racism but I remember him saying he grew up in the deep south so that might have fucked up his perception on white people.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Flow my boy but yeah I don't think he liked white people very much.
> 
> Not excusing his racism but I remember him saying he grew up in the deep south so that might have fucked up his perception on white people.



I thought he was white and trying to LARP the Ken Shamrock angle where he didn't want his kayfabe sis getting long dong'd silvered, but in RL he's giving it to her 



[S-A-F] said:


> aw fuck this shit, soul taker!
> 
> the bitch literally has hank hill ass syndrome!!



Crazy that Bram and Kevin Love are eskimo bros because of that "ass". 



[S-A-F] said:


> Since he popped up outta nowhere doing it out of the gay threads in the convo thread and it turned some people off and Suzumebachi threw a fit and left after some people wouldn't stop complaining about it.



Sounds like the material for a really circular argument where everyone gets too serious over internet shit. 

I mean on the real WWE is anti-feminist but that's why it's fun to mock

Bunch of joyless fucks these old ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I thought he was white and trying to LARP the Ken Shamrock angle where he didn't want his kayfabe sis getting long dong'd silvered, but in RL he's giving it to her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flow a racist white dude trying to protect his sister from the black pipe because he wants to pipe her would have actually been a better twist.  
But if you looked at his post outside the thread he was always making post or getting into arguments with people in the NF Cafe over black lives matter shit. Most of the time his deep rooted hatred for the white man would appear in his arguments leading to a strong bias. 

I didn't mind Kaiba but he'd just ask why anyone was talking about wwe instead of any other promotion and then just leave the thread lol
Or get in an argument with someone over his hatred for vince macman's booking.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

I mean if wwe wasn't so hypocritical with their woman's revolution booking and trying to pander to those who hated the companies treatment of women and missing the mark every time I'd find them to be even more boring. Its crazy how fucking unintentional it seems with their treating the women still like they're all rabid reality tv thots who constantly get into catfights over the dumbest shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2018)

So last night I was rewatching the main event for this year's WM and passed out about 10 minutes in.  During that time I had an epiphany of how to make Roman great towards the jaded masses again.  Doomsday Cage Match.  

For one night only, Vince pays out the ass bringing in all the indie darlings in for one event and teams Roman with John Cena for no goddamn reason at all outside WWE logic.  Then promote that event as the ultimate underdog match as you have a triple decker cage match that was done in the mid to late 90's in WCW.  As for what to put on the rest of the card to fill in for time before the main event, don't know don't care.  You can bring in the Guatemalan donkey show and satiate the crowd with beastiality for two hours in preparation for the ultra rape that will be the main event.  Then when that special time comes, you book the match as having both Roman and Cena eating every finisher in the book but kicking out at one, having both talent hulk up like they were going on a roid rage, and for an hour have the dumb asses that agreed to take the money and be in this shit hole event sell every move like it was their last moments on the planet.  Do this and Roman will be so over with the crowd that many will overlook the riots that took place after the match.    Also book the PPV event on a work night.  I believe smarks love those types of shows.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Kaiba was almost as humorless as the real
Kaiba. I like how he said he put people on ignore because he didn't respect their wrestling opinions but then would be replying to every post.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 25, 2018)

damn 
damn 
raw tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also if we're talking about past people I still think KN peacing because DA didn't like the HHH/Ambrose match at Roadblock End of the Line, or was it just Roadblock then, was pretty hilarious.
> 
> "If you don't know what the story of the match is then I can't be here right now"


Suzumbachi also left cause I was hollering at Divas 


Ive ended two careers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

pat pat said:


> damn
> damn
> raw tonight


A big Raw.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A big Raw.


let's hope bro 
let'ss hope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2018)

So what's being promoted for tonight's show?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's being promoted for tonight's show?


Extreme Rules which is only  four weeks away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's being promoted for tonight's show?


Kevin Owens gets destroyed by Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone watching the U.K. Stuff on the network?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone watching the U.K. Stuff on the network?


I am but I started late so not sure what part you're at. But I'm at the womans match and all these bitches thick. ol natural redhead reminds me of the girl with booty Placid keeps posting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

While appearing on Wade Keller’s podcast, former WWE writer Kevin Eck commented on Vince McMahon. Here is what Eck said courtesy of WrestleZone.com: 

“As Vince has gotten older I think he has become more forgetful with things and there were a lot of instances where he had to be reminded. He would just flat-out ask, ‘What did we do on RAW last week with this guy? What did we do?’ He would need to be caught up to speed. Granted, he was in his late 60s/early 70s at that point and responsible for a lot of programming and seen a lot of angles over the years and seen a lot of TV shows. 

One of the funniest things I recall is Vince one time in a booking meeting…it was Brock Lesnar against somebody and Vince was trying to think of what the finish could be and he literally says this in a booking meeting. He said, ‘What’s Brock’s finish again?’ It wasn’t a joke. There was kind of a pause and somebody spoke up and said, ‘The F-5.’ Then it suddenly dawned on Vince that he had taken that move not too long before that and hurt his hip and made a joke about it, ‘Oh that’s right, my hip didn’t like that movie very much.’ He could not remember the F-5.”


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Wait that Suz poster was a dude?
That makes the poster even more woat. By the time i started posting he would only post rarely. But when he did he acted like he was better than everyone. He came at me for some shit but i cant even remember what. He took an L one day and never really been back here since.


I always loved seto. Dudes cool imo.


I realize juice has become a casual to the thread. I remember he was a top poster here when i first started posting. He was known for hating a few wrestlers with a passion but i cant even remember who. I just know its ironic when those wrestlers stopped wrestling he stopped posting here as often. He was like one of those fans that wwe claims most wwe fans are... fans who are entertained by hating.

Flow was cool.


God movement was cool but legit nuts when it came to aruging with him.

I dont remember many other posters.


Soultaker, ghost, and dean all went away for some time while rukia and I held this shit down.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God Movement was never the same since Roman was exposed as a fraud.



he disappeared completely lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait that Suz poster was a dude?



I honestly though Suz was a hardcore man hating Lesbian who hid behind the term "Femenism" while holding extreme femnazi ideals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Tyler Bate is on some next level shit. Anyone else watching this match?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2018)

Flow-chan left when i buried him when CM Punk got exposed by Ryback as a fraud


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker, ghost, and dean all went away for some time while rukia and I held this shit down.



I left this site for like a year because I got involved with some crazy white girl and it ruined all other aspects of my life. I didn't learn my lesson from the Daniel Bryan/AJ Lee storyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I left this site for like a year because I got involved with some crazy white girl and it ruined all other aspects of my life. I didn't learn my lesson from the Daniel Bryan/AJ Lee storyline.


Rule #1 man. Don't stick your dick in crazy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait that Suz poster was a dude?
> That makes the poster even more woat. By the time i started posting he would only post rarely. But when he did he acted like he was better than everyone. He came at me for some shit but i cant even remember what. He took an L one day and never really been back here since.
> 
> 
> ...


Think he was one of the first few people I met on the internets who was openly trans. But he was a bad example of it with his extreme feminazi ideals and stuck up attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rule #1 man. Don't stick your dick in crazy.



She even smiled when she got choked like Nikki Cross did in the Baszler match.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> While appearing on Wade Keller’s podcast, former WWE writer Kevin Eck commented on Vince McMahon. Here is what Eck said courtesy of WrestleZone.com:
> 
> “As Vince has gotten older I think he has become more forgetful with things and there were a lot of instances where he had to be reminded. He would just flat-out ask, ‘What did we do on RAW last week with this guy? What did we do?’ He would need to be caught up to speed. Granted, he was in his late 60s/early 70s at that point and responsible for a lot of programming and seen a lot of angles over the years and seen a lot of TV shows.
> 
> One of the funniest things I recall is Vince one time in a booking meeting…it was Brock Lesnar against somebody and Vince was trying to think of what the finish could be and he literally says this in a booking meeting. He said, ‘What’s Brock’s finish again?’ It wasn’t a joke. There was kind of a pause and somebody spoke up and said, ‘The F-5.’ Then it suddenly dawned on Vince that he had taken that move not too long before that and hurt his hip and made a joke about it, ‘Oh that’s right, my hip didn’t like that movie very much.’ He could not remember the F-5.”


Holy shit Vince needs to retire already

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I actually interacted with Suzumebachi a decent amount.  I used to troll for fun a bit when I was new to the forum and Suzumebachi was useful in that capacity.

I always sort of assumed that Suzumebachi was transgender.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

When the last time suz posted on nf?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

2016?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Kaiba was great to debate but I really think it's nonsensical to come in here and shit on why people watch WWE when it's the most accessible wrestling product. Same with Suz, it's just joyless fuck hipster bullshit. 

Everyone is going to have their own views or opinions and disagree over them but that can be fun as opposed to tl;dr wars. If you're a joyless fuck you just make the thread shitty. Talk about shit you like or try to expose the thread to other feds instead of being a cunt is how I feel about that kind of fan. 

Some fun debates for me were proving that Bret buried his own 90s run because he couldn't get over WM 9 when the dude was putting up single digit loss totals. Also loved the debate where I pointed out that Roman was basically the same level of worker as Ambrose if not better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Kaiba was great to debate but I really think it's nonsensical to come in here and shit on why people watch WWE when it's the most accessible wrestling product. Same with Suz, it's just joyless fuck hipster bullshit.
> 
> Everyone is going to have their own views or opinions and disagree over them but that can be fun as opposed to tl;dr wars. If you're a joyless fuck you just make the thread shitty. Talk about shit you like or try to expose the thread to other feds instead of being a cunt is how I feel about that kind of fan.
> 
> Some fun debates for me were proving that Bret buried his own 90s run because he couldn't get over WM 9 when the dude was putting up single digit loss totals. Also loved the debate where I pointed out that Roman was basically the same level of worker as Ambrose if not better.


Yeah that debate destroyed my hopes


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that debate destroyed my hopes



I remember just lol'ing at KN for trying to defend Ambrose for having a 2 star match with Harper and him saying that WWE sabotaged that match for Roman/Bigshow. 

Like how the fuck are you going to have a 2 star match with Harper when his SD matches with Cena were 2 and 3/4 affairs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I remember just lol'ing at KN for trying to defend Ambrose for having a 2 star match with Harper and him saying that WWE sabotaged that match for Roman/Bigshow.
> 
> Like how the fuck are you going to have a 2 star match with Harper when his SD matches with Cena were 2 and 3/4 affairs.


True. The only worse match I can think of Harper was with Rock and that was just spontaneous .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Anime and football gonna solve racism man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anime and football gonna solve racism man.


Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Man Senegal is gonna be so disappointed once they get past the White Beard arc and realize it's mostly downhill.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dont you start!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Gonna finish wild wild country on netflix instead of watching raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

One Piece fans still acting like the time-skip wasn't the biggest drop off in quality since going from Digimon season 1 to season 2.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One Piece fans still acting like the time-skip wasn't the biggest drop off in quality since going from Digimon season 1 to season 2.



When all you can hang your hat on is that your timeskip isn't as bad as Naruto's your shit is fucked up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One Piece fans still acting like the time-skip wasn't the biggest drop off in quality since going from Digimon season 1 to season 2.


Last 3 arcs are pure fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> When all you can hang your hat on is that your timeskip isn't as bad as Naruto's your shit is fucked up


Ok my boring academia


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Last 3 arcs are pure fire.


Dressrosa was trash with pacing as bad as the DBZ anime. No way you can call that arc fire! 

Heard Whole Cake wasn't much better either in terms of pacing but was a much shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok my boring academia


Brah y u trying to take on face of the thread for?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dressrosa was trash with pacing as bad as the DBZ anime. No way you can call that arc fire!
> 
> Heard Whole Cake wasn't much better either in terms of pacing but was a much shorter.




Dressrosa was dope besides being in the same arc damn near 2 years. Thats when the abime became unbareable.


And you heard wrong about whole cake island.

Currenr arc pure flames

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brah y u trying to take on face of the thread for?


This some stone cold the rock shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anime and football gonna solve racism man.


Nah the end of racism is when we all bring all our foods together to throw at them to Russo's clown ass .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> When all you can hang your hat on is that your timeskip isn't as bad as Naruto's your shit is fucked up


Bleach time-skip should be up there in bad time-skips too. The fullbring arc was like a bad version of Chapter Black arc from YYH if Togashi took Yusuke's powers away after Dark Tournament and then decided to have him go through some boring ass scenarios to get them back and face Sensui through the most obvious ass heel turn ever produced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Why is Kurt talking about Facebook?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bleach time-skip should be up there in bad time-skips too. The fullbring arc was like a bad version of Chapter Black arc from YYH if Togashi took Yusuke's powers away after Dark Tournament and then decided to have him go through some boring ass scenarios to get them back and face Sensui through the most obvious ass heel turn ever produced.



I agree with this but Bleach got so bad after Soul Society arc none of it registers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

I can feel in my spirit that soultaker but to type some paragraphs trying to jusitfy why mca is better than one piece and im a be heated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This some stone cold the rock shit


For real dude I love me some OP but god the last two arcs have been boring as fuck. The only good thing was seeing Luffys bounty at 1.5 billion and called a Yonko


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I'd actually be in on a Lesnar/Lashley feud

They're giving Lashley some fire to torch Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bleach time-skip should be up there in bad time-skips too. The fullbring arc was like a bad version of Chapter Black arc from YYH if Togashi took Yusuke's powers away after Dark Tournament and then decided to have him go through some boring ass scenarios to get them back and face Sensui through the most obvious ass heel turn ever produced.


People have the nerve to call it part of the big 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Lashley sucks on the mic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bleach time-skip should be up there in bad time-skips too. The fullbring arc was like a bad version of Chapter Black arc from YYH if Togashi took Yusuke's powers away after Dark Tournament and then decided to have him go through some boring ass scenarios to get them back and face Sensui through the most obvious ass heel turn ever produced.


Dont  put one piece on the same level as bleach for dip offs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I can feel in my spirit that soultaker but to type some paragraphs trying to jusitfy why mca is better than one piece and im a be heated



Luffy has been the same character for 20 years and Deku actually has an upward trajectory and character development

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Corbin is killing it in the background.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For real dude I love me some OP but god the last two arcs have been boring as fuck. The only good thing was seeing Luffys bounty at 1.5 billion and called a Yonko


How was the last two arcs boring?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Roman bitching about Brock is such a piss poor angle, it's up there with Rollins complaining about KO being a chicken shit heel


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dressrosa was dope besides being in the same arc damn near 2 years. Thats when the abime became unbareable.
> 
> 
> And you heard wrong about whole cake island.
> ...


What was so dope about Dressrosa? Oda's constant skipping from scenes and cutting fights up so you can never see an entire one? The toys and royal family plot that I didn't care about? Doflamingo turning out to be a whiny spoiled brat? Luffy's Gear 4 looking more dumb and lame as hell than the super saiyan recolors from DBS? Rebecca the gladiator who dresses like a stripper and her subplot with the annoying ass dwarfs that tried to gangbang Robin??? 

Law's flashback was like the only good thing about that arc.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Corbin is killing it in the background.



Good facials


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Luffy has been the same character for 20 years and Deku actually has an upward trajectory and character development


Deku a few more bully sessions away from being school shooter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How was the last two arcs boring?


The Dressrosa arc was straight up Alabaster all over again.

While Whole Cake island was Sanji being a bitch and some Disney shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What was so dope about Dressrosa? Oda's constant skipping from scenes and cutting fights up so you can never see an entire one? The toys and royal family plot that I didn't care about? Doflamingo turning out to be a whiny spoiled brat? Luffy's Gear 4 looking more dumb and lame as hell than the super saiyan recolors from DBS? Rebecca the gladiator who dresses like a stripper and her subplot with the annoying ass dwarfs that tried to gangbang Robin???
> 
> Law's flashback was like the only good thing about that arc.



Law's flashback made me drop OP for a good long while. Nothing against Law but the minute I saw Oda gearing up for another sad flashback I was fucking done.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What was so dope about Dressrosa? Oda's constant skipping from scenes and cutting fights up so you can never see an entire one? The toys and royal family plot that I didn't care about? Doflamingo turning out to be a whiny spoiled brat? Luffy's Gear 4 looking more dumb and lame as hell than the super saiyan recolors from DBS? Rebecca the gladiator who dresses like a stripper and her subplot with the annoying ass dwarfs that tried to gangbang Robin???
> 
> Law's flashback was like the only good thing about that arc.




Fuck u cock sucker gear 4 is flames.
Sabo returns
Luffy forms the giant ass fleet
God usoop
The tournament for ace devil fruit
Lucy>>>
That hard boil flash back
Law flashback

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Law's flashback made me drop OP for a good long while. Nothing against Law but the minute I saw Oda gearing up for another sad flashback I was fucking done.


Those flashbacks triggered my PTSD from Naruto Flashbacks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Deku a few more bully sessions away from being school shooter.



That doesn't even make sense but when you stan for a manga that's literally been baiting and switching development for 20 years I guess sense goes out the window


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Law's flashback made me drop OP for a good long while. Nothing against Law but the minute I saw Oda gearing up for another sad flashback I was fucking done.


*oof* oda's MO is sad sack flashbacks. can't say this was a bad one. I can see why it killed interest tho. Its like a "here we go again" feeling.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Oda reminds me of Tetsuya Nomura in the sense that it takes them 4 years to accomplish anything. The difference is that while Nomura spends 3.5 years making sure the grass mechanics are lifelike Oda will filibuster with flashbacks for irrelevant background characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That doesn't even make sense but when you stan for a manga that's literally been baiting and switching development for 20 years I guess sense goes out the window



You know what i meant.

Deku and izuku the most trash and basic friend/enemy rival or what the fuck ever they are in the entire history of shounen.


You just want to fuck frog and invisible girl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You know what i meant.
> 
> Deku and izuku the most trash and basic friend/enemy rival or what the fuck ever they are in the entire history of shounen.
> 
> ...


Luffy straight up a rip off Goku and you calling Deku basic?!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck u cock sucker gear 4 is flames.
> Sabo returns
> Luffy forms the giant ass fleet
> God usoop
> ...


Fuck Sabo's return was underwhelming and he's a wack ass character and so is his bitch.
The tournament format sucked ass, oda can't do tournament arcs at all. He can barely do decent fights anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I love the WWE trope where tag teams are absolute shit vs thrown together singles competitor



WhatADrag said:


> You know what i meant.
> 
> Deku and izuku the most trash and basic friend/enemy rival or what the fuck ever they are in the entire history of shounen.
> 
> ...



You obviously have no clue what's happening in that series

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Luffy straight up a rip off Goku and you calling Deku basic?!!



I mean at least Goku changed as a character, Luffy has like zero character development whatsoever. He's the same dude from chapter 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love the WWE trope where tag teams are absolute shit vs thrown together singles competitor
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously have no clue what's happening in that series


Why must tag teams suffer this way?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The Dressrosa arc was straight up Alabaster all over again.
> 
> While Whole Cake island was Sanji being a bitch and some Disney shit.


Oda suck for this shit. Sanji stay taking Ls while Oda continue slobbin on that Zolo sword. 
Anyways One Piece a bust for me. I'm trying not to get baited back in with recent hyping in the current chapters that Oda loves to do between arcs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Fuck this shit

I dont need to jusitfy one piece to scrubs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean at least Goku changed as a character, Luffy has like zero character development whatsoever. He's the same dude from chapter 1.


He actually degressed. In the beginning dude would actually say and do something smart. Now He's Homer Simpson levels of dumb as fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oda suck for this shit. Sanji stay taking Ls while Oda continue slobbin on that Zolo sword.
> Anyways One Piece a bust for me. I'm trying not to get baited back in with recent hyping in the current chapters that Oda loves to do between arcs.




Suxk my dick from the back n smell my farts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oda suck for this shit. Sanji stay taking Ls while Oda continue slobbin on that Zolo sword.
> Anyways One Piece a bust for me. I'm trying not to get baited back in with recent hyping in the current chapters that Oda loves to do between arcs.


Id say tune back in just to know what One Piece actually is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Who the fuck is dogtooth?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why must tag teams suffer this way?



It's really sad that HHH is our only hope to seeing a tag team booked decently



Dean Ambrose said:


> He actually degressed. In the beginning dude would actually say and do something smart. Now He's Homer Simpson levels of dumb as fuck



That's funny because I tell my brother that Goku is basically anime Peter Griffen at this point.

Though in fairness to AT, Goku changed in the first 2 parts of DB, it's DBS that really fucked him up


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who the fuck is dogtooth?



An irrelevant prop for Luffy in order to make him not come off as bitch made for running from Big Mom


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why must tag teams suffer this way?


I hate this match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

If you watching raw

Here is your : L


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really sad that HHH is our only hope to seeing a tag team booked decently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont want to wish ill on Vince 


Yea DB was GOAT. Every casual seems to ignore how skilled and smart Goku could be by not watching that series


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If you watching raw
> 
> Here is your : L


I know.

This is awful.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

One Piece used to be in my top 10 but then Oda just got real fucking crazy with the slow pacing and introducing tons of annoying arc exclusive characters I couldn't stand. The crack babies from Punk Hazard and the Fishstick fucks like Shirohoshi and her brothers from Fishman Island arc being the worst offenders ever. I've seen better written filler characters tbh. 

Hody Jones literally the worst villain in a shonen since Garlic Jr.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow Vince not only followed STs logic but Roman took the pin


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

The match wasn't that bad but it needed to go to another gear to get over. Roman and Lashley were terrible as the Morton, never quite seen guys do a shitty job of selling the tag like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I dont want to wish ill on Vince
> 
> 
> Yea DB was GOAT. Every casual seems to ignore how skilled and smart Goku could be by not watching that series


OG DB really the only solid DB but everyone skip it because they want serious shit 24/7 in their anime.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One Piece used to be in my top 10 but then Oda just got real fucking crazy with the slow pacing and introducing tons of annoying arc exclusive characters I couldn't stand. The crack babies from Punk Hazard and the Fishstick fucks like Shirohoshi and her brothers from Fishman Island arc being the worst offenders ever. I've seen better written filler characters tbh.
> 
> Hody Jones literally the worst villain in a shonen since Garlic Jr.


Shirohoushi in the current arc. Muwhahahahahah


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The match wasn't that bad but it needed to go to another gear to get over. Roman and Lashley were terrible as the Morton, never quite seen guys do a shitty job of selling the tag like that.


Revival will still come out to indifference next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dragonball is fucking flames.

Im rewatching it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok my boring academia


Don't do this Drag. Don't turn Heel like this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> OG DB really the only solid DB but everyone skip it because they want serious shit 24/7 in their anime.


The martial arts and even keel shenanigan powers worked here. Then everything changed when the energies attacked.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

I was shitting on MHA two weeks ago too but looking back at time-skip One Piece makes me appreciate MHA now more than ever. I need to start season 3 already. Heard that shit is wild right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe I just can’t sit through Raw anymore?  Either that or this show is way worse than usual.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't do this Drag. Don't turn Heel like this.


Either join me or die with the smucks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was shitting on MHA two weeks ago too but looking back at time-skip One Piece makes me appreciate MHA now more than ever. I need to start season 3 already. Heard that shit is wild right now.


You aint ready


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shirohoushi in the current arc. Muwhahahahahah


Brb changing One Piece on my MAL from On Hold to Dropped...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe I just can’t sit through Raw anymore?  Either that or this show is way worse than usual.


Sd will be lit tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Brb changing One Piece on my MAL from On Hold to Dropped...


We can log back on?

I need to see what chapter i left on promise neverland.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love the WWE trope where tag teams are absolute shit vs thrown together singles competitor


Honestly I find this the worst thing in WWE.  Tag Teams even mediocre ones should be able to beat pretty much all singles who are just shoved together.  Like in Tennis where you know the big 4 (Nove, Fed, Murray, Nadal) would destroy any one of them 1v1.  But don't know doubles enough that they are vulnerable and easily beatable to doubles teams due to the differences between the two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Need to hurry up with this red ribbon arc. Trying too see more tournament shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bro at the top of the game, OP is untouchable its just the last two arcs feel like its unnecessary and slow even with Doflamingo defeated.


The last two arcs are connecting with current arc and the stuff that hasnt yet will eventually lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Damn Bo straight up looks like Bray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The last two arcs are connecting with current arc and the stuff that hasnt yet will eventually lol.


True but people get tired of the overconnection to the main plot


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dissing one piece trying to say its boring and doesnt make sense.

At the same time watching raw.


This some straight up disrespect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dissing one piece trying to say its boring and doesnt make sense.
> 
> At the same time watching raw.
> 
> ...


Be the babyface of the thread


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Need to hurry up with this red ribbon arc. Trying too see more tournament shit.


RR arc is pretty long. It picks up when Mercenary Tao shows up.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Be the babyface of the thread


There are no babyfaces left if WAD turns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Actually im a put db on hold. I got the free trial for netflix so im a watch shit from there until the free trial ends.


Any recs?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There are no babyfaces left if WAD turns.


I am the bryan/gargano of this thread.

I lose sometimes but it just makes me greater.


Fucking soultaker is almas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There are no babyfaces left if WAD turns.


Hmm you're right. Everyone is either tweener or heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Coachman is right what the fuck is the cost of Bayley and Sasha not getting along?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

AOP doing the damn thing and going full Vader


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Worldwide saving the beaners


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Authors of Pain ran away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

So females popping for Finn than Roman? Huh never thought Id say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok so face and heel tag teaming vs face and heel.....this shis is as convoluted as making two arcs about a mermaid in One Piece


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

bald corbyn looks like he's about gone back 20 years in age.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So females popping for Finn than Roman? Huh never thought Id say.



Finn's the most handsome leprechaun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> bald corbyn looks like he's about gone back 20 years in age.


He looka like the OKC bomber


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

So they ruined seth moment on purpose?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Thickie James


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I am a huge fan of Alexa's new tits

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Yo did I hear that Vince had AUTHORS OF PAIN back away from Titus Worldwide?
DID I HEAR THAT CORRECTLY?
Fuck this man.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I can’t watch Raw anymore.  I hate this show.  Smackdown has been the A show since the shakeup tbh.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo did I hear that Vince had AUTHORS OF PAIN back away from Titus Worldwide?
> DID I HEAR THAT CORRECTLY?
> Fuck this man.


That’s exactly what happened.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Vince needs to step down

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

WWE doing the shit where the heel has the moral high ground and the face is actually every bit as bad as the heel makes them out to be

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yo did I hear that Vince had AUTHORS OF PAIN back away from Titus Worldwide?
> DID I HEAR THAT CORRECTLY?
> Fuck this man.


As Ruk said ...yep.

Stupid writing is stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

mfw we get Alexa/Ronda at Summerslam because VKM wants to see Alexa do the broken arm spot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE doing the shit where the heel has the moral high ground and the face is actually every bit as bad as the heel makes them out to be


You see this would work if they actually highlighted this and focused on the Face's hypocrisy but WWE going to act as if the Face is 100% justified.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Fans don’t want to hear the women talk for ten minutes.  They just don’t!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fans don’t want to hear the women talk for ten minutes.  They just don’t!


That explains Hillary!.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Someone chant boring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That’s exactly what happened.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Its Drag's master.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You see this would work if they actually highlighted this and focused on the Face's hypocrisy but WWE going to act as if the Face is 100% justified.



Or if they just flipped the alignments. 

Ronda is a brat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

_"I was getting so much heat it was awesome that people probably won't appreciate it until five, ten years from now," Amore said. "Like a babyface transition that I made and on a marketing level too it was crazy and Vince wanted me in that grey area though. He didn't want me full-blown. He had plans to make me full-blown that nobody else knew about, not even the other people that were involved in it."

"I mean look at that Nia / Alexa Bliss WrestleMania blow-off. What do you think was gonna happen? How else could I get full-blown heat? Enzo Amore with the grey area trying to get full-blown heel real, real f--king heat. How do you do that? I'm using Nia as a heater to keep my title and I get caught hooking up with her best friend backstage. Bang, that's how you do it. Nia didn't know that. Alexa didn't know it. I knew that because Vince told me [...] I was just toying along with her I wanted her to win me matches, I wanted her to be like Chyna."_


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its Drag's master.


Finally figured out why Drag hasn't updated the predictions yet. Cuz he doesn't want the thread title to be changed to something about him and Nattie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Natty needs to hook up Charlotte with whoever does her botox because her granny face isn't looking as crook as it usually does


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

What the fuck is this promo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Rather watch Iron Man 3 than this shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rather watch Iron Man 3 thanthan this shit


Honestly would rather watch TLJ than this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I still can't get over Nia being 272 pounds. For reference that's 8 pounds less than Sheamus and 7 pounds less than Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Im out . I cant do this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Also Nia is a Face again?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Also lol at Nia being a baby face again. I think she broke Big Show's record for fastest turn.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rather watch Iron Man 3 than this shit


What about Spider-Man 3?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also lol at Nia being a baby face again. I think she broke Big Show's record for fastest turn.


I TOLD YA'LL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What about Spider-Man 3?


Yes.

Also oh nice I can watch In Living Color


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Man I hated Iron Man 3...

Gwenyth Paltrow saving the day is still worse than anything on this episode of Raw.

Spiderman 3 is at least great in an ironic sense


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Roman's promo on Lashley 

I haven't seen a burial so hard since Nemesis destroyed Jake last night.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Honestly Raw doesn’t have that much talent.

Banks, Bliss, and Owens are the only three i’m interested in watching.  And all three are incredibly stale as characters.  And they need to be overhauled.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly Raw doesn’t have that much talent.
> 
> Banks, Bliss, and Owens are the only three i’m interested in watching.  And all three are incredibly stale as characters.  And they need to be overhauled.



Damn yo...I actually really agree with this a lot

I wonder how you'll ruin it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I hated Iron Man 3...
> 
> Gwenyth Paltrow saving the day is still worse than anything on this episode of Raw.
> 
> Spiderman 3 is at least great in an ironic sense


Wait for the Sasha and Bayley refriends moment. That will change your mind.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I hated Iron Man 3...
> 
> Gwenyth Paltrow saving the day is still worse than anything on this episode of Raw.
> 
> Spiderman 3 is at least great in an ironic sense


I was really liking the Osama Bin Mandarin angle they were going for too but then they were like nah. Just kidding bro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

I love how WWE talent is trained to tap immediately when a finisher is a submission, basically WOAT-tier selling, but their guys will whiff on a a strike and have them sell like they just got walloped. It's completely backward.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait for the Sasha and Bayley refriends moment. That will change your mind.



It won't. Mandarin sucked. Gwen Paltrow is fucking annoying.



Lord Trollbias said:


> I was really liking the Osama Bin Mandarin angle they were going for too but then they were like nah. Just kidding bro.



Same and I don't even mind Guy Pearce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Fuuuck there is nothing on tv


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

As stupid as that Riott Squad/Jinder segment was, I am glad to see them attempting more backstage segments between wrestlers randomly without any GM or backstage brawls involved.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I was really liking the Osama Bin Mandarin angle they were going for too but then they were like nah. Just kidding bro.



Then they went "just kidding again." by indicating there really is a Mandarin out there in the 10 minute short.

Seriously they should have just kept Ben Kingsley as the mandarin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's been like this for a minute, maybe like 4-5 years? They did it when AJ was using the calf cutter as a finish too.



I think it's ever since Brock came back and Vince started to act like UFC was his competator.  Since in MMA when the submission is locked in it's better for career to tap than to hold on when you can't get out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's been like this for a minute, maybe like 4-5 years? They did it when AJ was using the calf cutter as a finish too.


I hate it so so much. Let them sell the submission FFS. It makes the finish more memorable IMO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Liv Morgan better not do that blue tongue shit IRL. Like imagine if you're getting head and then afterwards you see your dick is blue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Riott Squad needs to turn into a comedy stable based everyone trying to find Ruby a man, since she's too ugly to attract anyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Probably check out tiger and bunny on netflix finally since raw sounds beyond unwatchable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably check out tiger and bunny on netflix finally since raw sounds beyond unwatchable.


Watch Seven sins


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

If Bailey was like this vs Bliss she'd be the most over woman in WWE outside of Ronda.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Liv Morgan better not do that blue tongue shit IRL. Like imagine if you're getting head and then afterwards you see your dick is blue.


Meh small complaint to her giving me head


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I don’t think Bayley can pull of a heel character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Woah this is....something.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watch Seven sins


Already seen it. Waiting on season 2 to drop on netflix now.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

I like how Ember is just like "yeah. That's cool."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Already seen it. Waiting on season 2 to drop on netflix now.


Cool beans 


Also swear not even joking watch MHA . You need to see the main battle


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Finally figured out why Drag hasn't updated the predictions yet. Cuz he doesn't want the thread title to be changed to something about him and Nattie


Damn it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Owens is going to get killed, isn’t he?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)

Quinnipiac survey released last week


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Tonight on "Insert news channel here." we have reports of a Monster murdering Kevin Steen.  Better known as Kevin Owens. Witnesses claimed over the weeks Steen was seen trying to befriend the monster but had been run down, thrown off ladders and through tables.  But today the monster just licked his lips and began to devour the young Canadian.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)

Quinnipiac survey released last week


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Mojo vs. No Way Jose? Jesus Christ why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Mojo Rawley vs No Way Jose was bad last week.  So they are going to give it to us again.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mojo vs. No Way Jose? Jesus Christ why?



We need a piss break

Also someone needs to fix Gibbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Gibbs is malfunctioning.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Mojo cutting a helluva promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

I wonder if there's a new Braun or Ellsworth in No Way's group.  Since the two were Rosebuds


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Mojo is actually a decent promo when he's not doing his "get hype" bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Tod's over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Man Jonathan Coachman getting yelled at


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Dr. Shelby to return next week!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Man, I hope Bayley misses her flight next week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Bayley going to counseling for attacking Sasha yet when Sasha attacked her last week Kurt did nothing? WHAT!?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Mr. Monster in the Bank????


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Did gibbs flop with his posts last page


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley going to counseling for attacking Sasha yet when Sasha attacked her last week Kurt did nothing? WHAT!?


Sasha didn’t attack her last week.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did gibbs flop with his posts last page



Gibbs flopped so hard he's going back to the tackiest backyard wrestling promotion.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha didn’t attack her last week.  What are you talking about?


Didn't she? I dunno I tend to tune their segments out so it all blends together.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Didn't she? I dunno I tend to tune their segments out so it all blends together.



Bailey just followed her out back, pulled on her a few times and started hitting Sasha.  The only aggression Sasha really done to Bailey has been in "Everyone for themselves." type of matches.

So everyone got their funeral outfits ready?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Didn't she? I dunno I tend to tune their segments out so it all blends together.


She shoved her friend on her back and then walked off.

Bayley attacked her backstage.  Sasha fought her off and left the building.  Bayley was the aggressor.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Leave Owens alone!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Finn shitting on someones outfit =gay character  confirmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Bayley n sasha been fighting for 8 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

This is a much better Baron Corbin guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Vince: Lets have heel and babyface tag team match where we have to change constantly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

KO looks like the kid who has to team with the school bully who has targetted him for years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

This is not setting up well for Owens.  Don’t be fooled.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

KO running into that clothesline.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> KO running into that clothesline.



KO runs into clotheslines.  Braun runs into ring posts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Balor's ego cost his team tonight


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Braun asking a reluctant Kevin Owens to charge their opponents outside the ring was funny as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I think Vince laughs during every Kevin Owens segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

KO better pay that concessions guy later for not snitching on his ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor's ego cost his team tonight


and his fashion hate 


[HASHTAG]#donthatetheclotheshatetheplayer[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

I demand that Orton gets sent to Raw and has a  year long feud with Bobby Lashley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

This Braun/KO shit actually hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

This is bullshit!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Bayley is the clear bitch in this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Seth with that black and gold OG gear. So so good


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)

NF decided to be stupid
and not  accept my links as pics

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Gibbs continuing to malfunction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Braun/KO shit actually hilarious


what did he do?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Gibbs' like Seth Rollins selling his knee being destroyed but will suddenly comeback and post 473874738373 booty pics with no problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Did they play Seth's music after they had already played Seth, then Dolph, then Drew's music?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

crowd is tired. I can feel the aura of nap times for most of the crowd


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did they play Seth's music after they had already played Seth, then Dolph, then Drew's music?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I don’t want this to be a 30 minute match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Death, Taxes and Rollins hurting his knee.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

If Seth was as injured as he's supposed to be selling he'd be back in hospital already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Vince dont even remember brocks finisher anymore


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Shut the fuck up Coach!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince dont even remember brocks finisher anymore



Maybe Vince not remembering finishers is why Seth can Curb Stomp people again.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe Vince not remembering finishers is why Seth can Curb Stomp people again.


Damn your posts been fire since your push


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe Vince not remembering finishers is why Seth can Curb Stomp people again.


He probably thinks Undertaker's 45 years old again


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Did WWE plant people in the crowd tonight?  They have stayed hot despite receiving a terrible Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He probably thinks Undertaker's 45 years old again



Nah, Taker this year has been moving too quick for his 45 year old self.  You'll watch next Taker match Vince will have him use The Last Ride finisher thinking Undertaker is his 35 year old self.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did WWE plant people in the crowd tonight?  They have stayed hot despite receiving a terrible Raw.



It's a happy to be on TV crowd.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

This is a good match. Not surprised. Just everyone is gassed because most of the show has been tiring. 3 hours is ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Hard to imagine Seth losing this.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is a good match. Not surprised. Just everyone is gassed because most of the show has been tiring.



Real talk now.  This match in itself is proof why the 3 hour raws simply don't work.  Less matches that are more impactful will get over better than getting everyone on TV.  Especially when half the matches are chinlock RESTlemanias.  Have the stars on less and rest up.  People will appreciate them more too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Drew a real friend.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Oh fuck off Roman. Are they still trying to leech cheers for this bitch?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

Why did Roman come out?  Isn’t he in a program with Lashley?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Seth and Dolph put on a classic just to get Roman some cheap cheers. Vince is insane.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did Roman come out?  Isn’t he in a program with Lashley?



Got to remember the Shield is/was a thing.  I mean makes more sense than when Finn was rescuing Rollins all the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

man I kinda thought that Kurt's son was gonna come back and help him.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I don’t understand why Roman came out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t understand why Roman came out.


Vince's Logic:
>Roman is being booed.
>Seth is being cheered.
>So what if I put them together? Then the fans would have to like Roman.

The one sane creative guy:
>But Dean Ambrose, or if he isn't ready, Jason Jordan would make more sense. Plus isn't Roman feuding with Lash...

Vince:
>By God its brilliant. I'll have them put on a great match. Then end it with DQ so Roman can swoop in like a hero. They'll love him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2018)

I wish Jason Jordan had come out.  McIntyre and Ziggler retreat.  Jordan helps up Seth.  Then clotheslines him out of nowhere and kicks his ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank god i dont watch raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thank god i dont watch raw


No you watch One Piece.... that's worse .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thank god i dont watch raw


 
Okay, Seto Dragba.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No you watch One Piece.... that's worse .


See you at extreme rules.

Loser gets his anime burned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> See you at extreme rules.
> 
> Loser gets his anime burned.



you can't bury a masterpiece like MHA 


MHA is the AJ Styles to  One Piece's Undertaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2018)

Gibbs doing the pop up to his feet into a superplex into a falcon arrow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2018)

Her husband is so damn lucky


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

How the fuck does this make any sense?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Yup Dr. Shelby to return.

But why is Kurt wanting them in councelling?  I thought we settled things in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


God they can't just make it a break-up can they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Why is Kurt insistent that they are friends?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Now they're gonna reconcile and form a tag team even though there's no woman's tag team division. Good job Kurt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Vince gone full senile


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Kurt gonna do this next week to Bayley and Sasha.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm taking a break from Raw.  Tonight was the last straw.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost, rukia, and soul taker need new avatars if they trying to fit in the new era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Breaking News : WWE has confirmed it hires its writers from the Razzies award show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

I just realized something.

Last two months harper been calling out his enemies wives.

Next rhing you know they in a big time feud with Bryan.

Does harper surf this thread to find out ways to get over?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Now I know where ST got the ugly ass Charlotte pics. From Espn. Those fuckers at Disney got nude athletes on the site. Its a sports nude site right now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Them charlotte pics beautiful

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Them charlotte pics beautiful


First Naty now this....smh


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns turns into Boreman Cryns :mimimimi


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Being tsundere as hell doesnt change things. Naty is your master and you shouldn't cheat on her dude.


 im ending this feud at ER. No way we go to Summerslam.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Drag and Dean gonna take longer than Sasha and Bayley to set up their match. They're gonna be friends again tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Man.  All of these stories are coming about how obsessed Vader was with getting into the hall of fame.

WWE looks really bad here.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Bout time Bayley became self-aware of her own limitations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> im ending this feud at ER. No way we go to Summerslam.


Nah I wont be at ER.


You gonna have to wait till SS buddy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Ric Flair is raving about Charlotte's nude photo shoot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

I really wish WWE used pretty much anyone except for Charlotte

Maybe next year we get the Alexa Bliss ass shots as penance for Charlotte's shoot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I really wish WWE used pretty much anyone except for Charlotte
> 
> Maybe next year we get the Alexa Bliss ass shots as penance for Charlotte's shoot



Heard Drag destroyed the lockerroom when he found out Natty wasn't gonna be part of the shoot.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I wont be at ER.
> 
> 
> You gonna have to wait till SS buddy.



Just end it now.  This feud is worse than Rowan vs Show steps match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Man.  All of these stories are coming about how obsessed Vader was with getting into the hall of fame.
> 
> WWE looks really bad here.



Vader deserves to be in the HoF more than half the people in there.  Hell Vader deserves to be in there for no selling his eye popping out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just end it now.  This feud is worse than Rowan vs Show steps match.


Bruh at least we have direction. You're as completely lost as The Good Brothers


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

Hogan has fucking issues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Hogan has fucking issues



Well duh ever since he revealed his incestual jealousy of black men doing his daughter it was obvious dude was fucked


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm hearing the UK tournament stuff is actually pretty great wrestling wise. Depending on how SD goes I may check that out instead if I don't go out tonight. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well duh ever since he revealed his incestual jealousy of black men doing his daughter it was obvious dude was fucked



That's what was in that tape? I thought he just used a hard "er" on nig, but I mean this dude delights in lathering his daughter's thighs with tanning oil so you may be onto something.

I just can't believe that VKM worked Hogan into such an intense shoot he still has heat for Warrior. I get that Warrior was a dipshit but dudes been dead for like 3-4 years now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose: Are you ever going to do another name change?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm hearing the UK tournament stuff is actually pretty great wrestling wise. Depending on how SD goes I may check that out instead if I don't go out tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terry the type of dude who wanted a threesome with his wife and daughter , and both told him fuck no you too small, and went with the homies instead.

You add that and WWE burying his legacy and dude's now a try hard big man trying to recover from the shovels he's gotten from life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> @Dean Ambrose: Are you ever going to do another name change?



I probably will sometime 


but won't say when


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

You're forgetting Hogan got cucked by a 20 year old kid and that's partly why his wife left him. I think the tape was some NTR shit where Bubba the Lovesponge asked Hogan to bang his wife...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You're forgetting Hogan got cucked by a 20 year old kid and that's partly why his wife left him. I think the tape was some NTR shit where Bubba the Lovesponge asked Hogan to bang his wife...


So he got cucked and so his friend trying to comfort him , allowed him stress relief cuck? Sounds about right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

So the first round of this UK tournament is on Youtube and not the network. Would be cool if they said something.

This Gulak/Gallagher match is pretty good.



Dean Ambrose said:


> So he got cucked and so his friend trying to comfort him , allowed him stress relief cuck? Sounds about right



Wow, never thought about it as a stress relief cuck. Great point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So the first round of this UK tournament is on Youtube and not the network. Would be cool if they said something.
> 
> This Gulak/Gallagher match is pretty good.
> 
> ...


Vince really hates the UK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

UK wrestling is polluted with crowd pandering marks who have no idea wtf they're doing in the ring except for their greatest hits of All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 1990s.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince really hates the UK



It's funny because he panders to them and loves the money the tour brings in but has such a bias against guys from Britain. VKM does love his Irish guys though which is weird but whatever. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> UK wrestling is polluted with crowd pandering marks who have no idea wtf they're doing in the ring except for their greatest hits of All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 1990s.



I can't watch complete shows, I only watch matches that rate high. Grapple fuck or that Wide World of Wrestling type of work isn't my thing. That said I think RevPro is probably the only UK promotion I can fuck with on the regular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Since when is shitting on ultimate warrior bad?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Im tryna watch zombie island and cyber chase today


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Since when is shitting on ultimate warrior bad?



I don't think it's necessarily bad but Hogan's pettiness is crazy when it comes to Warrior. That stretch from like 89-92 is something Hogan is forever bitter about and it's kind of nuts.

That said you're right Warrior was a pretty big POS, I think Bret said Warrior yelled at a make-a-wish kid for asking for his autograph, when he was alive but he seemed like he really wanted to mend fences before he died which I think counts for something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think it's necessarily bad but Hogan's pettiness is crazy when it comes to Warrior. That stretch from like 89-92 is something Hogan is forever bitter about and it's kind of nuts.
> 
> That said you're right Warrior was a pretty big POS, I think Bret said Warrior yelled at a make-a-wish kid for asking for his autograph, when he was alive but he seemed like he really wanted to mend fences before he died which I think counts for something.


Thats true. I just found it crazy to think I once thought wwe was on their wwe shit with the self destruction of warrior but dude was really wild like that. I feel like his wife evil tho ahaha. I feel like this shit with wwe just there meanwhile she drinks and pops pills before she opens them legs. Using the advantage of being his wife.

Idk i just sense that type of vibe from that family lol. Bogus of me tho


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Man, Sami lost to Lashley. I have no reason to respect his opinion on anything.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thats true. I just found it crazy to think I once thought wwe was on their wwe shit with the self destruction of warrior but dude was really wild like that. I feel like his wife evil tho ahaha. I feel like this shit with wwe just there meanwhile she drinks and pops pills before she opens them legs. Using the advantage of being his wife.
> 
> Idk i just sense that type of vibe from that family lol. Bogus of me tho



Drag your depravity is really great stuff and I appreciate it, but this is why Natty shouldn't let you out the dungeon


I mean he ain't wrong in calling the dude xenophobic. I'd go to 2 or 3 of the countries on the travel ban list but I'm also not the product of 2 cousins fucking each other, so that's probably why I don't really fear those places.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Come on man dont mention Naty.
Gives me the heebes jeebes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't really blame him. There's a lot of ignorant views about the man's culture and he feels some type of way about it.
> 
> That said I wouldn't mind Sami leaving WWE for being too political and going back to El Generico again.


Im surprised big cass got the heat in their argument. I mean he was the trump supporter so I felt like management and shit would of had his back. But it semmed to be people were on sami side


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> and going back to El Generico again.



Taker wants Sami to be deported. smh


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im surprised big cass got the heat in their argument. I mean he was the trump supporter so I felt like management and shit would of had his back. But it semmed to be people were on sami side



My interpretation of the politics of the locker room is that the younger guys who work the full time schedules aren’t on board with Trump-ism. Management is weird because they want you to drink and fraternize as one of the boys but if you color outside of their arbitrary lines you get buried.




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taker wants Sami to be deported. smh



I actually legitimately laughed at this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> UK wrestling is polluted with crowd pandering marks who have no idea wtf they're doing in the ring except for their greatest hits of All Japan Pro Wrestling from the 1990s.


Ghost gimmick confirmed to pandering to hipsters .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Undertaker cool with Post Malone.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Since when is shitting on ultimate warrior bad?



In WWE eyes.  About 24 hours after that speech he made on raw, then cemented with the Warrior HoF award.  Since then Warrior did nothing wrong sweep everything under the rug.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Warrior even buried the hatchet with HHH over that WM squash, so as far as they're concerned, there's no hard feelings.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Warrior even buried the hatchet with HHH over that WM squash, so as far as they're concerned, there's no hard feelings.



Hawk died and never got the chance to bury any hatchets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Naka out.

Jeff doing us open challenge.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That said I wouldn't mind Sami leaving WWE for being too political and going back to El Generico again.



I'm surprised that with the Saudi stuff,  Vince being close to Trump, half the backroom staff have to be Trump supporters with the whole Trump ban that's gone out from people from certain countries that he hasn't walked out on WWE.

I'd guess KO being in WWE and Vince could have gone with "Since you're actually Syrian one phone call and I could have you banned from the US." might have kept him in line.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Naka out.
> 
> Jeff doing us open challenge.



Naka was never really here



Nemesis said:


> I'm surprised that with the Saudi stuff,  Vince being close to Trump, half the backroom staff have to be Trump supporters with the whole Trump ban that's gone out from people from certain countries that he hasn't walked out on WWE.
> 
> I'd guess KO being in WWE and Vince could have gone with "Since you're actually Syrian one phone call and I could have you banned from the US." might have kept him in line.



From what I understand this is his dream job and wrestlers oftentimes have a mercenary mentality.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Need one of these top guys to go over to new japan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

It really is crazy to me how Nakamura is a living HoFer and he's basically given us the equivalent of Vader's WWE run



WhatADrag said:


> Need one of these top guys to go over to new japan.



Danielson, Generico, or Gable please

Gargano can stay here since they might not fuck him up.

I think Seth in NJPW would be pretty great. They already have the shittier version of him in Jay White.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It really is crazy to me how Nakamura is a living HoFer and he's basically given us the equivalent of Vader's WWE run
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I need okada vs jericho or okada vs finn or okada vs naka or okada vs someone new.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Its a shame WWE got Neville in prison.

Imagine Takahashi vs him


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

Vince failed Naka with that ass backwards main roster booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince failed Naka with that ass backwards main roster booking.


Insert any one in the roster's name with this comment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Nakamura failed us all by forgetting how to speak English.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince failed Naka with that ass backwards main roster booking.



Vince needs to go, WWE needs to have a few bad years financially that it makes no sense to remain a PLC.  Then the kiddie sponsors need to be kicked out.

Followed by shorter Raws, less matches but more meaningful matches (So that we don't have same 2 - 4 people in ring at same time everyweek for 2-3 months).  Less use of an authority figure, I'd say go back to Jack Tunney style of only about when it's something huge but not sure if that works in the modern era.

Keep Steph off TV and let her focus on what she prefers which is the charity side.  Part timers are ok but they should not be near the titles.  Unscript the promos, hell keep most promos away from the ring.  Clone Mean Gene and have his clone the only backstage interviewer (I like Renee but there's only one real back stage guy in wrestling).

Have more promos that seem impromptu.  Shield original promos had them basically holding the camera themselves.  Jericho calling out Kenny Omega was just him on a screen being himself.  Less puppetry more let people be themselves.

Hell Stone Cold himself said it best. "If I were in this era I'd die out there because of how things are."

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince needs to go, WWE needs to have a few bad years financially that it makes no sense to remain a PLC.  Then the kiddie sponsors need to be kicked out.
> 
> Followed by shorter Raws, less matches but more meaningful matches (So that we don't have same 2 - 4 people in ring at same time everyweek for 2-3 months).  Less use of an authority figure, I'd say go back to Jack Tunney style of only about when it's something huge but not sure if that works in the modern era.
> 
> ...


I only see one possible scenario happening and that's Vince is gone


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis thinking he can half-ass promos with cheap heat just because he's getting a push.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nemesis thinking he can half-ass promos with cheap heat just because he's getting a push.



I say you bury him .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nemesis thinking he can half-ass promos with cheap heat just because he's getting a push.



Half assing promos is still putting in more effort than 99% of the promos the rest of you guys put in combined.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Half assing promos is still putting in more effort than 99% of the promos the rest of you guys put in combined.


This is some Hulll Cogan levels of bs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis trying to treat us all like we're Bobby Lashley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis is Bobby Lashley

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Toni Storm got screwed out of the nxt Women's title!

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Gonna need Toni Storm to wrestle Charlotte in a tryout match and be held up for a powerbomb.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

Toni Storm too stacked for vince to fuck with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Charles Flair coming back till SS to have his booby job


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Naka got bit in the leg by a police dog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Daniel Bryan did disrespect Harper and Rowan tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Harper/Bryan is a badass match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Harper/Bryan is a badass match.



Bryan better not no-sell a top rope powerbomb, take a backdrop driver or do a diving headbutt like he's done in all his past matches with Harper.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Aj vs rusev

No matter the winner fans win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Naka got bit in the leg by a police dog.


This isnt a joke.

He really got bit by a dog.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Rusev>>


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev>>


Bandwagoner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bandwagoner.


I was defending rusev months ago when you said the chant was only over.

Back of the line mid carder, Nemesis took your spot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

It took me 3 mins to realize who this was


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Rusev's gimmick is literally that he doesn't know how to read a calendar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I watched a couple of episodes of Glow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Tna reuion tour


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I watched a couple of episodes of Glow.


I watched it all. Enjoyable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Eric Young.  I didn't expect that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn that botch. This really a tna reuion tour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn that botch. This really a tna reuion tour.


Really ugly botch.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This isnt a joke.
> 
> He really got bit by a dog.


Don't wanna get rabies during the middle of a match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

AJ is definitely fucking Carmella.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Hardy and usos smoking weed and sniffing coke together>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ is definitely fucking Carmella.



Is there any woman on the smackdown roster that doesn't want to ride the phenominal one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Good match.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I hope Sonya kisses Becky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I lost faith in ghost when he failed to deliver the money in the bank gif that I requested.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Is there any woman on the smackdown roster that doesn't want to ride the phenominal one?



Natty and flat ass Charlotte is for drag only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I imagine Nattie coming home and telling her husband Drag she bought 10 new cats.  And he's just totally okay with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

this 2k commercial fire


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this 2k commercial fire


Why did it have Bobby Lashley though?  He has wrestled like one singles match since he returned!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did it have Bobby Lashley though?  He has wrestled like one singles match since he returned!


Lashley not making the game would be lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Carmella and AJ are going to spend all day at the hotel.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Almas and Zelina are dead.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Ellsworth>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

ellsworth saw them videos.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Ellsworth is a better promo than Paige.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

Ellsworth trying to give paige the no chin dicking and record it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ellsworth is a better promo than Paige.



thought this said porno


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Ellsworth stole that from Jericho!

I will never forget Jericho challenging Goldberg when he knew Goldberg wasn't in the building.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2018)

Luke Harper in the main event. Finally again.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Did you ever see that episode of Seinfeld that had Jerry dating a woman that was naked all the time?

Jerry's right.  There is such a thing as bad naked.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Luke Harper in the main event. Finally again.


Remember he won that battle royal against AJ but was robbed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Drag posting a gif of his two loves, flat Charlotte and Bayley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

bayley!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Drag going for more cheap heat than The Dudley Boys at heat wave 98

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag going for more cheap heat than The Dudley Boys at heat wave 98

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm not as into this match as I should be.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn.  Another DQ?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Oh no.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2018)

HELL NO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2018)

Team Hell No is back.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Could choice since Harper can actually jump.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Big Show should run out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2018)

Paige is good GM


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Sonya kisses Becky.


I hope e  Becky sits on Sonya`s face

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Paige looked hot tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Paige is good GM


She's not Regal tier but she is pretty good. Angle is the WOAT GM though. Honestly probably worse than Foley.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Paige is fresh.  If we are still calling her a good GM 6 months from now.  Then she really did do well.

Angle was bad his first night on Raw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

DB not going for the wwe title unless he resigns.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DB not going for the wwe title unless he resigns.


I mean its a smart move by WWE. I like Bryan but if he don't wanna commit then no point in giving him the title. As long as we get Miz/Bryan I'm cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> bayley!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Miz should beat Bryan at Summerslam.  Bryan has to resign to beat him at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> DB not going for the wwe title unless he resigns.


Thinking hed go for title even if he did resign


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thinking hed go for title even if he did resign


Well I think he would.  Him qualifying for mitb was the biggest story on Smackdown before that PPV.  The gauntlet match last week was mostly about him.  He dominated the greatest royal rumble.

They are pushing the shit out of this guy tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well I think he would.  Him qualifying for mitb was the biggest story on Smackdown before that PPV.  The gauntlet match last week was mostly about him.  He dominated the greatest royal rumble.
> 
> They are pushing the shit out of this guy tbh.


I wonder if Vince forgot all the times DB shat on his product


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 26, 2018)

No matter where Bryan goes. We win. Unless its ROH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No matter where Bryan goes. We win. Unless its ROH.


What if he goes to TNA?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What if he goes to TNA?



Bryan vs Pentagon Jr


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2018)

Bryan vs Johnny Impact/Mundo/Morrison/Hennigan


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2018)

Bryan goes to ROH and starts the next monday night war.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bryan goes to ROH and starts the next monday night war.



All those two star classics with Cody will surely spark a Monday Night war!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2018)

Bryan and Punk on TNA


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

KO should job for life now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> KO should job for life now.


He already is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2018)

Seriously having doubts on DB staying . Its almost July .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

If he's going to leave Almas should beat him at Summerslam.  Use him to make a guy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If he's going to leave Almas should beat him at Summerslam.  Use him to make a guy.


I see the promo now. How he beat the overrated wrestler Daniel and how that loss made him leave WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

After Almas beats Bryan, Zelina needs to sit on Bryan's face in a show of dominance.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> After Almas beats Bryan, Zelina needs to sit on Bryan's face in a show of dominance.


If I knew that was going to happen, I would definitely buy a ticket to the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

This was so fucking funny.  

But somehow when Owens was terrorized and his car was destroyed.. "he deserved it".


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All those two star classics with Cody will surely spark a Monday Night war!


Cody and Bryan gonna steal fans while the main event of RAW is 8 woman tag!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's not Regal tier but she is pretty good. Angle is the WOAT GM though. Honestly probably worse than Foley.



Nobody is regal tier.  Regal when he was in charge of raw (before he threw it away with a wellness violation) was best authority figure outside first year Mr. McMahon


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Another thing I noticed from Smackdown.

Ellsworth actually has a better physique than Chris Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nobody is regal tier.  Regal when he was in charge of raw (before he threw it away with a wellness violation) was best authority figure outside first year Mr. McMahon


Bischoff was a great general manager.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bischoff was a great general manager.



Bischoff would've made face sitting mandatory in women's matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuya (Jun 27, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Owens is the man!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2018)

KO will beat Strowman for the love of "When"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO will beat Strowman for the love of "When"


When he stopz being FAT!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

If KO has to fight Braun at Extreme Rules.  There should be something in it for KO.  Braun’s mitb contract should be on the line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If KO has to fight Braun at Extreme Rules.  There should be something in it for KO.  Braun’s mitb contract should be on the line.


Wellll as great as that sounds it would make MITB pointless overall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Watching UK tourny. Mastiff needs to join heavy machinary to form heavier machinary.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Young Usos made Sanity look pretty great. The act still needs Nicki Cross.

Sonya Deville is terrible. She's an MMA specialist with terrible offense. Her submissions revolve around body scissors. I think she went for like 12 pins in that match, it was crazy. She's almost never in the right spot either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Young Usos made Sanity look pretty great. The act still needs Nicki Cross.
> 
> Sonya Deville is terrible. She's an MMA specialist with terrible offense. Her submissions revolve around body scissors. I think she went for like 12 pins in that match, it was crazy. She's almost never in the right spot either.


Now that as Nikki is done with Baszler they can call her up. Maybe when Usos and Sanity are fighting and Naomi comes in to back up the Usos, Nikki does a surprise run in.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Sonya Deville should use her sexuality as a weapon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sonya Deville should use her sexuality as a weapon.



It would be a step up in her work if she went OG Ranfan.

She’s just so fucking bad. Worse than Nia, worse than Brie Bella, just awful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Now that as Nikki is done with Baszler they can call her up. Maybe when Usos and Sanity are fighting and Naomi comes in to back up the Usos, Nikki does a surprise run in.



It would be really cool if they went outside of the box and made her the leader but VKM would never


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It would be really cool if they went outside of the box and made her the leader but VKM would never


Would be an interesting route but I think EY plays the deranged leader role well enough. But yeah VKM would have a heart attack at the thought of a woman leading a stable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

wwe should make this official.

first wwe shirt i'd buy in 15 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It would be a step up in her work if she went OG Ranfan.
> 
> She’s just so fucking bad. Worse than Nia, worse than Brie Bella, just awful.


It'll backfire since she ain't rockin that ranfan hair.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Bayley can't play a badass girl.  She was immediately Droopy Dog Bayley when she ran into Kurt backstage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Bayley is female Eugene.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Why the hell does Droopy have so many design changes?!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why the hell does Droopy have so many design changes?!



Because shit from the 40s is conceptually flawed and every generation has or will spend time trying to undo the damage of the baby boomers

Bayley is a PAWG but she's paper bag tier


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2018)

WWE possibly responsible for number of suicides increasing after pushing that "huggers" bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Bayley should've been pushed as a sexual predator from the start.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Because shit from the 40s is conceptually flawed and every generation has or will spend time trying to undo the damage of the baby boomers
> 
> Bayley is a PAWG but she's paper bag tier


Literally every design on the first row after the first 3 look like shit. 

Bayley the type of girl you smack and never let anyone know about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Alexa should've turned Bayley into her submissive. That way, Bayley could hide her face underneath a bondage mask.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Bayley was a mistake


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bayley was a mistake


Not according to Drag.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not according to Drag.


Drag's harem consists of Charles Flair , Nattymatrix , and a lolicon . y

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Also I called Bayleys gimmick being shit and her beinf shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Honestly if Bayley was better looking we’d be more forgiving she peaked in NXT. 

Look at Paige, she has been apart of a lot of shit programs and was a perennial underachiever as a worker when she was healthy. I mean which Paige match can you really stack against the 4 Horsewoman and if it’s not work rate then what feud has Paige had that was any good? 

Paige really isn’t that good of a GM either, she’s just hot because she dropped her depression weight and is in full on VIP THOT mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly if Bayley was better looking we’d be more forgiving she peaked in NXT.
> 
> Look at Paige, she has been apart of a lot of shit programs and was a perennial underachiever as a worker when she was healthy. I mean which Paige match can you really stack against the 4 Horsewoman and if it’s not work rate then what feud has Paige had that was any good?
> 
> Paige really isn’t that good of a GM either, she’s just hot because she dropped her depression weight and is in full on VIP THOT mode


Honestly happy she's a GM or involved at all. Being real this woman is one bad step from going to Chyna route.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly happy she's a GM or involved at all. Being real this woman is one bad step from going to Chyna route.



Tbh and i’m being real here but her leaks are the GOAT. That said the shape she’s in right now, combined with the stuff she’s wearing, I honestly just see her nude whenever she’s on screen and every segment is better with her in it because of that. 

That doesn’t make her a good authority figure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbh and i’m being real here but her leaks are the GOAT. That said the shape she’s in right now, combined with the stuff she’s wearing, I honestly just see her nude whenever she’s on screen and every segment is better with her in it because of that.
> 
> That doesn’t make her a good authority figure


No I get that just that she seems like she would g o crashing to drugs and death route that a lot of wrestlers have gone towards .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

That dumb chest tattoo ruined everything. I like girls with tattoos, but Paige got a real shitty one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Paige vs woods and maddox was a good match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige vs woods and maddox was a good match



Paige was a real monster among men


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Tbf, any of the women on the main roster rarely have a great feud or match. It happens like once every 5 months. WWE dont care about the womens division like they dont care about the tag division. Vince just want his blonde bitches winning.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also I called Bayleys gimmick being shit and her beinf shit.


Her gimmick worked just fine in NXT. Vince just can't book for shit. /shrug

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Woods/Paige/Maddox triple threat was overrated. Woods worked soft and Paige carried the whole match while Maddox spent most of the match on the outside doing nothing. **1/2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Woods/Paige/Maddox triple threat was overrated. Woods worked soft and Paige carried the whole match while Maddox spent most of the match on the outside doing nothing. **1/2


Woods definitely got exposed in the ring to the fans that night when they found out he didn't live up to the stereotype downstairs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

SAF worried about the dicks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SAF worried about the dicks.



Those guys had their chance on Smackdown and blew it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Those guys had their chance on Smackdown and blew it.


JBL wasn't having this. Didn't he bully them out of the company?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Girl getting pounded from behind staring directly into the camera telling you that this doesn't compare to you failed NTR porn doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Girl getting pounded from behind staring directly into the camera telling you that this doesn't compare to you failed NTR porn doe.


I'm no beta that wants to watch someone getting cucked


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm no beta that wants to watch someone getting cucked



Not wanting a twelve inch mandingo pounding your girl and then her still swearing allegiance to the magnificence of your superior cock.

Now I've heard everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Gonna PM Dean some financial domination videos with the girl calling him worthless because that's obviously his thing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not wanting a twelve inch mandingo pounding your girl and then her still swearing allegiance to the magnificence of your superior cock.
> 
> Now I've heard everything.



Jesus fuck 


You guys are straight up just like Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gonna PM Dean some financial domination videos with the girl calling him worthless because that's obviously his thing.



nah that's your thing. 

I don't want my girl cucking me. I just leave her THOT ass .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> bro........... the point of porn is to watch the girl's body
> 
> 
> that's why I go to POV  . So I can imagine it being me pounding dat ass
> ...


I can't fuck with POV, the camera angles are always wack. Dude missing the ass and everything in his shaky ass camera holding skills. smh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean into that Cinemax 3am softcore porn with jazz music and silk sheets with soft lighting and dudes with hair like reign of terror HHH.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Deano still at that insecure stage where he can't watch porn with dudes in the camera pounding the girl because he'll feel extra insecure and possibly even cucked since it ain't him tappin that pawg booty.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Only POV porn worth watching is uncensored Japanese porn where like ten girls dressed up as anime characters have drugged you and kidnapped you and now they're all gonna rape you one after the other so they'll all be impregnated with your seed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't fuck with POV, the camera angles are always wack. Dude missing the ass and everything in his shaky ass camera holding skills. smh


Yea thats true. It gets annoying after a while


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Only POV porn worth watching is uncensored Japanese porn where like ten girls dressed up as anime characters have drugged you and kidnapped you and now they're all gonna rape you one after the other so they'll all be impregnated with your seed.



Wait this exists?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Japanesse porn the worst. All those fine ass women not getting fucked right. Dudes just be squeezing and sniffing their titties.


----------



## teddy (Jun 27, 2018)

i remember this segment having me in tears the first time they aired it. team hell no is a gift

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Only POV porn worth watching is uncensored Japanese porn where like ten girls dressed up as anime characters have drugged you and kidnapped you and now they're all gonna rape you one after the other so they'll all be impregnated with your seed.


Holy shit if shiori tsukada in this Ima cry.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Japanesse porn the worst. All those fine ass women not getting fucked right. Dudes just be squeezing and sniffing their titties.


I've seen a few where dude pounding like a rabbit with his nipple sized dick and ol girl moanin like she gettin dicked down good by a hentai demon penis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

teddy said:


> i remember this segment having me in tears the first time they aired it. team hell no is a gift


Wonder how they'll work now. Will Shelby come back?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I've seen a few where dude pounding like a rabbit with his nipple sized dick and ol girl moanin like she gettin dicked down good by a hentai demon penis.



Life unfair.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Bayley and Sasha make Daniel Bryan seem like Daniel Day Lewis.  They are among the worst actors in the entire company.

It's going to take all day to film their anger management segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

I watched a best wwe moves of 2018 video.  And it was like 50% Strowman killing Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir i think queens quest is dead.  Just watched their trio match against Oedo Tai.  No Io.  No chance.  They were outmatched.  I knew they had no chance of winning!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

Smackdown ratings are bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown ratings are bad.


So.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir i think queens quest is dead.  Just watched their trio match against Oedo Tai.  No Io.  No chance.  They were outmatched.  I knew they had no chance of winning!



Azumi needs to age about five years, so she can be at an age to fight adults.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Azumi needs to age about five years, so she can be at an age to fight adults.


She dyed her hair purple.  For what that’s worth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown ratings are bad.


I’m not surprised.  The show ended up being okay.

But it really was thin from a talent standpoint last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So.


You'd think at least they were better than what they were


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

People turned their tv’s off after that Eric Young botch.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Why the uk torunament day 2 almost 3 hours

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2018)

Undisputed era vs mustache mountain is fire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope this is true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

ADAM COLE BAY BAY


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

Killer Kelly is no good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown ratings are bad.


yea cause we the only ones that watch it now. And I don't have cable so I don't even count!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

@WhatADrag do you see how many people in the crowd are wearing Undisputed Era shirts?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

EC3 theme song cancer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag do you see how many people in the crowd are wearing Undisputed Era shirts?



Chill man, Soultaker not tryna read how over them guys are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea cause we the only ones that watch it now. And I don't have cable so I don't even count!


I kinda forget to watch it at times


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

EC3.  Best physique in the company?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

I will always watcj Smackdown and never Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> EC3.  Best physique in the company?


Probably.

For sure worst nose tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

Velveteen Dream over asf too.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

Noam Dar the #1 contender???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Velveteen a legend in the making.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Wtf happened tlo dream


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

I give up watching. It keeps taking me back to the beginning


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

Storm/Baszler was Baszler's best match so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Tokyo Sumo Hall is sold out this weekend after Naka vs AJ in the main event was advertised. Dave noted that's a rare accomplishment because WWE's past events there didn't sell out and some of the G1 Matches from New Japan there had low numbers some times. 

That damn dog!!

Jeff Hardy is also hurt. I been saying that in this thread for weeks tho. He has a leg injury and is battling nerve issues where hes going numb in his fingers.

Enzo claims he didn't know anything about a rape charge. He had his lawyer check in the area to see if an investigation was happening and they found nothing, until the day he was fired. 

He also claims hes going to be the biggest star in music so he won't ever come back to the WWE. 

NXT takeover brooklyn looking like

Black vs Chompa for the NXT title
Blazer vs Kairi for the womens NXT title
and Dave believes they might be doing a Undisputed era vs Mustache Mountain 3 due to the high praise of their first two matches.


WWE bout to make a shit ton of money from those TV deals.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

Mustasche Mountain


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope this is true.



I hope it turns out that some face like Bobby Lashley or Chad Gable is secretly in love with Liv Morgan and Jinder hooking up with her NTR'd them big time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Need pete dunne to beat brock lesnar for the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Shayna did the corbin turnbuckle move in the match lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Harper needs to continue this storyline with Daniel


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Crazy how most the women in the UK women's matches got way thicker thighs than most the women on the main roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

SAF fat shaming the UK women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Vince must have accidentally got Lacey Evans and didn't realize it wasn't Toni fat pussy Storm.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, if she got blacked...


Shit would be ridiculous since Toni Storm seem like she know how to ride dick like a freak with booty.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince must have accidentally got Lacey Evans and didn't realize it wasn't Toni fat pussy Storm.



Lacey Evans looks like the sort of bitch that does those twenty man blowbangs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lacey Evans looks like the sort of bitch that does those twenty man blowbangs.


what's even her gimmick? that she's a american housewife and mother that voted for trump that likes to spend her time stripping and getingt fucked by her child's english teacher??


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Lacy Evans the kinda chick that says she doesn't date outside her race but then gets caught in a gangbang with mostly minorities dicking her up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

Lacey Evans is like one of those women that ends up getting caught fucking their son's friends and doing drugs with them so she's the "cool mom".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2018)

Apologies for missing Raw and SD.  Had an accident with my laptop to which it no longer works.  On the PS4 so have to be brief.  Will be out for over a month until  I can purchase a replacement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lacey Evans is like one of those women that ends up getting caught fucking their son's friends and doing drugs with them so she's the "cool mom".


damn she actually does have the "fuck the son's friends" vibe going for her.

Also the "oops I cucked my own daughter and fucked her boyfriend" vibe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing Raw and SD.  Had an accident with my laptop to which it no longer works.  On the PS4 so have to be brief.  Will be out for over a month until  I can purchase a replacement.


Fuck dude we need you for RAW IS BORE! You can't be out for that long!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

Placid pulling a Jason Jordan and being written out in the middle of a push.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing Raw and SD.  Had an accident with my laptop to which it no longer works.  On the PS4 so have to be brief.  Will be out for over a month until  I can purchase a replacement.


Sucks man but you wont miss much on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing Raw and SD.  Had an accident with my laptop to which it no longer works.  On the PS4 so have to be brief.  Will be out for over a month until  I can purchase a replacement.


Type of porn was you watching


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Type of porn was you watching



Only porn sites that fuck up your computer with malware are usually in Russia.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

I remember when my uncle fucked his laptop up so much for clickin on ads on pornsites that he literally had ads on his desktop!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember when my uncle fucked his laptop up so much for clickin on ads on pornsites that he literally had ads on his desktop!


We all did that when we were 14.

My laptop stopped working this month too but rukia was right. I just had to go buy a new charger. It blows my mind how old ass adults and young ass kids cant keep a laptop working correct more than a year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We all did that when we were 14.
> 
> My laptop stopped working this month too but rukia was right. I just had to go buy a new charger. It blows my mind how old ass adults and young ass kids cant keep a laptop working correct more than a year.


Usually when my laptop chargers died I was fucked because it would be after a year or so and by then the company already stopped selling chargers for that specific laptop. so I'd have to settle for 3rd party knock-offs they would die every few months until I'd have to buy an all new laptop. And the time the battery died on my first laptop after a little over a year and I had no idea what to do because I was 16 and not computer literate at all other than what porn sites to avoid.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We all did that when we were 14.
> 
> My laptop stopped working this month too but rukia was right. I just had to go buy a new charger. *It blows my mind how old ass adults and young ass kids cant keep a laptop working correct more than a year.*


People stupid AF man. I've had mine for about 7 years now. Still probably time to invest in a lighter model for convenience sake since I'll be lugging my laptop to class a lot soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2018)

Just build your own pornsite and avoid all that malware shit tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well its not too far off seeing as there is VR Porno already


that shit ain't fapworthy yet. better off nutting to early 90s hentai pics where the characters look like scribbles half the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2018)

Which anime series got the best hentai pictures


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that shit ain't fapworthy yet. better off nutting to early 90s hentai pics where the characters look like scribbles half the time.


Yea true 

Would you take 3D hentai VR or Hand drawn ?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea true
> 
> Would you take 3D hentai VR or Hand drawn ?


I don't really like how anime characters look in 3D. So I'll have to say hand drawn. They were pretty much created for the 2D environment and have yet to transition over to 3D properly yet. Maybe if Pixar hooked a hentai studio up with some of their shit who knows. But anime characters have always looked fucked up in 3D to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea true
> 
> Would you take 3D hentai VR or Hand drawn ?


Hand-drawn>>>

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't really like how anime characters look in 3D. So I'll have to say hand drawn. They were pretty much created for the 2D environment and have yet to transition over to 3D properly yet. Maybe if Pixar hooked a hentai studio up with some of their shit who knows. But anime characters have always looked fucked up in 3D to me.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Hand-drawn>>>



Pretty much in agreement . Even just basic anime ,the style of 2D is wayyyy better than 3D.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)

Didn’t someone here want that Storie girl to get signed?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t someone here want that Storie girl to get signed?


It was Placid and after seeing pics of her fat ass its me as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 28, 2018)

So Rich Swann is in Impact now


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for missing Raw and SD.  Had an accident with my laptop to which it no longer works.  On the PS4 so have to be brief.  Will be out for over a month until  I can purchase a replacement.



Sorry to hear. I've been in a business program at Dartmouth for nearly a month. Thankfully out soon and will be able to contribute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Sorry to hear. I've been in a business program at Dartmouth for nearly a month. Thankfully out soon and will be able to contribute.


Just to give you heads up Brock vs Roman is still happening


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

I was trying to figure out why she reminded me of somebody and then I realized Hana reminds me of camgirl Delightfulhug.



And even if she don't look like her, still would beat the fuck outta that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

Wano arc already peaked. No need to read anymore of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wano arc already peaked. No need to read anymore of it.


see you next week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wano arc already peaked. No need to read anymore of it.


What happened? Did Zolo behead Mihawk while going raw dog on tashigi?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What happened?



Whitebeard is a deadbeat dad, Robin became a prostitute and Zoro almost jobbed to a Japanese person.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whitebeard is a deadbeat dad, Robin became a prostitute and Zoro almost jobbed to a Japanese person.



and bobby lashley says "i'm a kick your butt!" see you next week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whitebeard is a deadbeat dad, Robin became a prostitute and Zoro almost jobbed to a Japanese person.


Gonna check the chapter out. Rofl I hope mr. never lose again Zolo actually loses in this arc and then commits seppuku.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I was trying to figure out why she reminded me of somebody and then I realized Hana reminds me of camgirl Delightfulhug.
> 
> 
> 
> And even if she don't look like her, still would beat the fuck outta that.


Ghost confirmed wife beater


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gonna check the chapter out. Rofl I hope mr. never lose again Zolo actually loses in this arc and then commits seppuku.


I actually would love to see the Zoro fanboys cry over this but nah Wano Arc hasnt even started yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Da fuck I thought it was the Reverie arc first


Why do you think Ghost was posting them weed plate jokes?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do you think Ghost was posting them weed plate jokes?


Shiiiit you're right.....goddamn Oda you bastard.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

If only Zorro had went through with the seppuku.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

watching roger base after reading a op chapter>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> If only Zorro had went through with the seppuku.


Least Robin looking mighty fine


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Least Robin looking mighty fine


Why are you up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

The dude who talked to Franky was revealed in a SPS in volume 7 chapter 55. Now we in the 900s, Oda bout to give us some goat shit. You can tell hes been writing to do this arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

Can't wait til this arc introduces 473837373 side characters we don't give a darn about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can't wait til this arc introduces 473837373 side characters we don't give a darn about.



man if this ain't the truest part of OP's weakness. He already built up the world, no need to do this shit anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

also Zoro about to finish off to Yonkos by himself followed by him getting Robin and Nami at the end and becoming King of the Pirates.


Zero confirmed Roman Reigns


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Laker fans and lebron fans coming together might be a different level above rukia being a wwe fan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Laker fans and lebron fans coming together might be a different level above rukia being a wwe fan



The exact situation would be if Kenny Omega signed with WWE tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

> * Hideo Itami defeated Shelton Benjamin. After the match, Benjamin took the mic and demanded another match
> 
> * Tye Dillinger defeated Shelton Benjamin. Tye answered the challenge and easily got the win



Shelton playing the Curt Hawkins/James Ellsworth role.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The exact situation would be if Kenny Omega signed with WWE tomorrow.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

lakers fans got the biggest dicks tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh shit Vince said they'll be spending 500 million dollars for the XFL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> lakers fans got the biggest dicks tho.


And the biggest bandwagon ever

Reactions: Old 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Seriously wonder how Vince will get people to watch XFL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

Balor tweeting out pictures of his bruised ass. Wtf


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit Vince said they'll be spending 500 million dollars for the XFL


When this shit launching?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor tweeting out pictures of his bruised ass. Wtf


He need someone to pound it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Ill just say it......I'm jealous of the Lakers and Celtics ability to get better quicker. Jordan turned out to be the biggest cockblocker in. Sports history


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When this shit launching?


Not for a while. Think Vince said about 3 years


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Probably a good thing he's waiting and planning this time.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit Vince said they'll be spending 500 million dollars for the XFL



they'll be lucky to generate half of that revenue

huge wasted investment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably a good thing he's waiting and planning this time.


Well actually there is a way to succeed let me show you someone's idea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> they'll be lucky to generate half of that revenue
> 
> huge wasted investment.


While I do agree , there is a chance of it working but it has to go perfect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Kuya (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> While I do agree , there is a chance of it working but it has to go perfect.



i think the best bet is to grab big name former NFL players to generate some sort of interest. sorta like how MLS just scooped up Rooney and Zlatan. so maybe he can go after guys like Tony Romo, Calvin Johnson, Michael Vick, Roddy White etc.

i mean, if there's a Bay Area based team, i'm down to check out at least one XFL game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> i think the best bet is to grab big name former NFL players to generate some sort of interest. sorta like how MLS just scooped up Rooney and Zlatan. so maybe he can go after guys like Tony Romo, Calvin Johnson, Michael Vick, Roddy White etc.
> 
> i mean, if there's a Bay Area based team, i'm down to check out at least one XFL game



Yeah I think that's what the video I posted talks about, getting bigger names either college wise or NFL wise. 

Plus focusing on teams in cities that lost teams or their teams suck. *cough Cleveland cough*


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 29, 2018)

All the champions since 2016 and holy hell the US Title is the definition of a hot potato

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously wonder how Vince will get people to watch XFL



We'll fire anyone who isn't standing to attention, crying their eyes out with pride and singing so loud they'll hear it on Mars when the national anthem is being played.  - Vince logic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> All the champions since 2016 and holy hell the US Title is the definition of a hot potato



Funny how everyone bitches about Roman getting everything, yet he's only on there twice with short reigns of both mid tier titles. (Also lol at Finn not even given time to pose with his belt)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> All the champions since 2016 and holy hell the US Title is the definition of a hot potato



I hate the open challenges they do. Shit was original when Cena did it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Funny how everyone bitches about Roman getting everything, yet he's only on there twice with short reigns of both mid tier titles. (Also lol at Finn not even given time to pose with his belt)



People bitch about him always losing but someone keeps getting another chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Funny how everyone bitches about Roman getting everything, yet he's only on there twice with short reigns of both mid tier titles. (Also lol at Finn not even given time to pose with his belt)


Uhhhhhhh k . This is only from 2016. If you included older years he takes up most of the time .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven't cared about the US title in a long time but this is still better than when guys would hold it all year and never get in feuds or defend it.


----------



## teddy (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor tweeting out pictures of his bruised ass. Wtf



"Turn around real quick"

- top comment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I haven't cared about the US title in a long time but this is still better than when guys would hold it all year and never get in feuds or defend it.


Uhhhh I didnt do that


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Uhhhh I didnt do that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

Im sorry Vince didnt give a shit about me or the belt


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> All the champions since 2016 and holy hell the US Title is the definition of a hot potato


Where is THE Brian Kendrick?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2018)

Damn Dean, you need to get in some offense here.  SAF is burying you.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im sorry Vince didnt give a shit about me or the belt


Shit son, its no wonder everyone called you the weakest of the Shield and just a midcarder 4 life. *sips beer*


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Damn Dean, you need to get in some offense here.  SAF is burying you.


Its Stone Thirst Steve SAF vs Dean Ambrose 2016 post Austin podcast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Lupin the third!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lupin the third!!!!


Boy you better be watching the current Lupin season that's airing!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hate the open challenges they do. Shit was original when Cena did it.


Dude!

Imagine being excited about a Bobby Roode open challenge.  Do you think there is anyone in the world that rushed to their TV set when he made a challenge?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

Kimura Hana wrestling in the US!  Fucking glorious!!

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kimura Hana wrestling in the US!  Fucking glorious!!



How the hell is Sumie Sakai still champion!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell is Sumie Sakai still champion!


She is a sixty year old Asian woman in the face.

ROH pretends to want people to be interested in their women's division.  Sumie isn't going to accomplish that. I'm baffled Ghost.  I don't understand why she is champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

Sumie Sakai is the reason why Vince doesn't understand why people would be attracted to Asian women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Boy you better be watching the current Lupin season that's airing!


Nah a movie from 1979 on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2018)

Westworld sucked this year!

Tessa Thompson never even got nude!  I subscribed to HBO for this????

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah a movie from 1979 on Netflix.


Castle of Cagliostro? A real classic that got a lot of people into Lupin.

Still think the Mamo movie was better tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit son, its no wonder everyone called you the weakest of the Shield and just a midcarder 4 life. *sips beer*


Eh better life than being homeless and on drugs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its Stone Thirst Steve SAF vs Dean Ambrose 2016 post Austin podcast.


Just like Austin , SAF seems to be stuck in the past


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just like Austin , SAF seems to be stuck in the past


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2018)

Lupin friend zoned her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2018)

In Lupin, it's Fujiko or nuthin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


So you sleep with your sister huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lupin ain't fuckin with her. He'd rather fuck Fujiko.


Why does she look so different lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So you sleep with your sister huh?


Nice try Deanotaker.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why does she look so different lol


She has many different designs. Shits been going on since the 70s, she ain't gonna always look the same.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Castle of Cagliostro? A real classic that got a lot of people into Lupin.
> 
> Still think the Mamo movie was better tho.



I feel sad that the only times I was able to see Lupin were when they dubbed it so his name was Wolf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice try Deanotaker.


Nice no selll TRIPLE SAF


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She has many different designs. Shits been going on since the 70s, she ain't gonna always look the same.


She sexy as fuck with blonde hair.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I feel sad that the only times I was able to see Lupin were when they dubbed it so his name was Wolf.


Damn licensing issues always fucking with my animes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

That shit is weird tho. Why couldnt they just call him Lupin


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She sexy as fuck with blonde hair.


I think she show up in a TV special later on with a similar look. Shit was real nice.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That shit is weird tho. Why couldnt they just call him Lupin


Due to copyright issues with the estate of Maurice LeBlanc, (the original creator of the Arséne Lupin stories, which the Lupin III series is based upon) Lupin is referred to as "The Wolf". Inspector Koichi Zenigata is erroneously named "Keibu Zenigata," likely due to a translation error (keibu being the Japanese title for a police inspector).


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think she show up in a TV special later on with a similar look. Shit was real nice.


God damn!



[S-A-F] said:


> Due to copyright issues with the estate of Maurice LeBlanc, (the original creator of the Arséne Lupin stories, which the Lupin III series is based upon) Lupin is referred to as "The Wolf". Inspector Koichi Zenigata is erroneously named "Keibu Zenigata," likely due to a translation error (keibu being the Japanese title for a police inspector).




Lupin is one of those seried that always get like 3 seasons and vanish for years until they get a movie or two on some golgo 13 type of shit.

That type of shit pisses me off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine also being a Hunter x Hunter fan as well. It would be constant rage.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> God damn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't know this but it was getting TV specials every single year up until 2013. Thing is most of them started getting pretty average or weak around the mid- late 2000s. Then they stopped and started focusing more on quality with the Fujiko TV series from 2011 and the recent Jigen and Goemon movies and current seasons of blue jacket.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

This stupid friend Meltzer really gonna compare The Young Bucks to The Midnight Express and say their basic ass spotfest just now was a MOTYC.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Still wild tho that they didn't even attempt a TV series for Lupin between 1986 to 2014.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This stupid friend Meltzer really gonna compare The Young Bucks to The Midnight Express and say their basic ass spotfest just now was a MOTYC.


The Young Bucks fucking suck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine also being a Hunter x Hunter fan as well. It would be constant rage.


I'm a fan of both. Luckily I didn't get heavily into Lupin until a few years ago when the recent surge of content started coming out for it again so I don't know what it was like going decades with only yearly TV specials to get me by for any new Lupin content.

I do know the suffering of a Golgo 13 fan tho. We're overdue for another TV series from that franchise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm a fan of both. Luckily I didn't get heavily into Lupin until a few years ago when the recent surge of content started coming out for it again so I don't know what it was like going decades with only yearly TV specials to get me by for any new Lupin content.
> 
> I do know the suffering of a Golgo 13 fan tho. We're overdue for another TV series from that franchise.


Did it sell well?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

This friend Golgo 13 banging a bitch from behind in the middle of the jungle during a mission and his facial expression never changes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Did it sell well?


I don't know but the last Golgo TV series was fire af and its one of the oldest manga ever so it should get another season just based on that shit alone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> i didn't know this but it was getting TV specials every single year up until 2013. Thing is most of them started getting pretty average or weak around the mid- late 2000s. Then they stopped and started focusing more on quality with the Fujiko TV series from 2011 and the recent Jigen and Goemon movies and current seasons of blue jacket.



What the fuck. There so much anime out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't know but the last Golgo TV series was fire af and its one of the oldest manga ever so it should get another season just based on that shit alone.


Well with how things are it either was too expensive or not enough demand sadly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine also being a Hunter x Hunter fan as well. It would be constant rage.


I am a major fan of hxh. I dont even bother reading whenever comes of hiatus because it just goes back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Golgo 13 banging a bitch from behind in the middle of the jungle during a mission and his facial expression never changes.


Golgo when he's bustin his best nut ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

Imagine being a Golgo 13 fan since the very beginning and you own 200 volumes of this fool busting a nut while assassinating millions of people without ever smiling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine being a Golgo 13 fan since the very beginning and you own 200 volumes of this fool busting a nut while assassinating millions of people without ever smiling.


Rumor has it in one of the volumes Golgo kills a kid and it was his own damn son.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

Golgo13 actually had a story where he turned himself into a Black man by taking a bunch of tanning pills so he could kill some racists in prison and then the police investigated him and determined he was black because of how big his dick is. 

Fucking Japan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Golgo13 actually had a story where he turned himself into a Black man by taking a bunch of tanning pills so he could kill some racists in prison and then the police investigated him and determined he was black because of how big his dick is.
> 
> Fucking Japan.


I believe this shit. Remember that description on his johnson?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Golgo13 actually had a story where he turned himself into a Black man by taking a bunch of tanning pills so he could kill some racists in prison and then the police investigated him and determined he was black because of how big his dick is.
> 
> Fucking Japan.


We need to bring back the anime


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Remember the cgi helicopter from the movie??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

I never watched any movies. How many of them are out? Any specials?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

I think he's got two movies and the animated series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I never watched any movies. How many of them are out? Any specials?


Think Golgo only has 2 movies unless you count the live action from the 70s which makes it 3 lol.

The Professional and Queen Bee are the two animated ones that came out in the 80s and 90s.

No specials. Its wild how little animated Golgo content is out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Think Golgo only has 2 movies unless you count the live action from the 70s which makes it 3 lol.
> 
> The Professional and Queen Bee are the two animated ones that came out in the 80s and 90s.
> 
> No specials. Its wild how little animated Golgo content is out there.




wtf are these creators for lupin and golgo dead?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

The creator of Golgo13 is 81 years old. Dude has sold more volumes than One Piece. He don't give af about anime.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Smackdown house shoes are in Japan.  And I guess they introduced Io.  She came to the ring and delivered a promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf are these creators for lupin and golgo dead?


Nope the manga is still going for Golgo. Not sure about Lupin but his mangaka named Monkey Punch is also still alive.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

if ya'll like Lupin and Golgo then I definitely recommend checking out Cobra too.



​


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

at the performance center. I want Io to kiss Sonya and give her the wrong idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

yfw Io gave up 75% of her salary to join NXT and job to nobody bitches like Lacey Evans or Bianca Belair


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw Io gave up 75% of her salary to join NXT and job to nobody bitches like Lacey Evans or Bianca Belair


initially she's definitely going to be sacrificing a lot of money.

But there has to be a lot of potential for salary growth, right?  I assume Asuka for example is making good bank?  300k or more annually?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> initially she's definitely going to be sacrificing a lot of money.
> 
> But there has to be a lot of potential for salary growth, right?  I assume Asuka for example is making good bank?  300k or more annually?



I mean, Io was already making that in Japan, so she's gambling on making Trish money.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Io wants more twitter followers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

Io can't even make out with Mayu anymore. I don't even know what's she doing in America.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Returned.   Back for the time being on a temporary fix.  Spilled a drink on my keyboard which messed up input so had to bypass it with a wireless one for the time being.  Still planning on getting a new laptop in the near future but this will have to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

This the big leagues. How can she handle carmella?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Damn this company just.gonna sign everyone huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2018)

Can't have competition if there's no one to compete against


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Watching Scooby Doo Wrestlemania

And loool hearing Vince call the belt for hard workers and honor is some bs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

I can't wait until Meiko Satomura shows up at the Mae Young classic and beats the shit out of her for being a sellout.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

Io will be on the main card just in time to put over liv morgan in her mega push

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

Wait did my hana wrestle at roh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watching Scooby Doo Wrestlemania
> 
> And loool hearing Vince call the belt for hard workers and honor is some bs


Zombie island best scooby doo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Watching Scooby Doo Wrestlemania
> 
> And loool hearing Vince call the belt for hard workers and honor is some bs



Welp better than the Fintstones/WWE or Jestsons/WWE crossover.   Hell they did Surf's Up 2.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp better than the Fintstones/WWE or Jestos/WWE crossover.   Hell they did Surf's Up 2.


Plus seeing Vinnie not hit on Daphne is also bs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 30, 2018)

At least AJ Lee got a better animation than Punk in one of those cartoons.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> At least AJ Lee got a better animation than Punk in one of those cartoons.



How the fuck they gonna give Alicia Fox, AJ Lee's gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait did my hana wrestle at roh


Yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm delighted by something I just read!

Bobby Roode wrestled on my event guys. LMMFAO!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn this company just.gonna sign everyone huh?


Backup in case Kairi or Asuka get hurt.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nevers, I have a drink with me right now as I stroll through this site.


Ya madman! this is why your computey went down and you couldn't hit up gelbooru anymore!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All I have is my coffee on top of my pc doe


What the fuck is wrong with ya'll?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm at a bar.  So of course I have a drink.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait did my hana wrestle at roh


Hana hit Bobby Lashley's finisher and the crowd was stunned when Mayu kicked out!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck is wrong with ya'll?!



Well aint got too.much space to place.drinks else where


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose WWE may be bringing in Io Shirai.  But never forget.  THERE IS STILL ONLY ONE GODDESS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose WWE may be bringing in Io Shirai.  But never forget.  THERE IS STILL ONLY ONE GODDESS!


I know I know.......its obviously Lana


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

You are a terrible person Dean!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

If I go to Summerslam this year.. I'm totally skipping Takeover.  Been meaning to go to the Harry Potter play for like three years now.  That's my priority!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If I go to Summerslam this year.. I'm totally skipping Takeover.  Been meaning to go to the Harry Potter play for like three years now.  That's my priority!


You deserve a neg for this stupid comment.


also can't wait for Doom Eternal


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Hana’s stalling suplex is way better than Lashley’s!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> yfw Io gave up 75% of her salary to join NXT and job to nobody bitches like Lacey Evans or Bianca Belair


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Can SS just come already?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can SS just come already?


No one cares about Extreme Rules.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No one cares about Extreme Rules.


Thats why I jumped to SS. Extreme rules a shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 30, 2018)

Bianca Belair's hair whip is the stupidest thing going in professional wrestling today.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bianca Belair's hair whip is the stupidest thing going in professional wrestling today.


Not when Joey Ryan exists.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not when Joey Ryan exists.


Joey Ryan is gewd doe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bianca Belair's hair whip is the stupidest thing going in professional wrestling today.


You ever been hit in the eyes by a bitches hair when she whips it? That shit stings like a friend!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats why I jumped to SS. Extreme rules a shit


Think i might resume my network sub in August and cancel it this month so the 9.99 can go toward an anime dvd or blu ray.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Think i might resume my network sub in August and cancel it this month so the 9.99 can go toward an anime dvd or blu ray.


Good idea. Also bro if you liked Hajime Ippo , try Megalo Box .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Good idea. Also bro if you liked Hajime Ippo , try Megalo Box .


Already seen it. Was real good but I wish they had shown more during the final match. I really enjoyed the characters tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Already seen it. Was real good but I wish they had shown more during the final match. I really enjoyed the characters tho.


That soundtrack though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Think i might resume my network sub in August and cancel it this month so the 9.99 can go toward an anime dvd or blu ray.



Hmm, been trying to expand my collection but it would seem that I've manage to have collected all the series that I've wanted.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That soundtrack though


Oh yeah the soundtrack is pretty damn good itself. Just an overall real good produced series. This is the type of shit I look for when browsing for a seasonal anime worth watching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, been trying to expand my collection but it would seem that I've manage to have collected all the series that I've wanted.


Yea I've seen your insane collection you madman!! I still want to get Mai Hime TV series and the Otome/Sfir OVAs on bluray as well as Gundam 00, Turn A and I'm still waiting for G to be released here already. I think I'd be content after that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh yeah the soundtrack is pretty damn good itself. Just an overall real good produced series. This is the type of shit I look for when browsing for a seasonal anime worth watching.


Same actually. Like Ill admit my taste is usually simplistic but every season or so I do try to look cor some quality content


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea I've seen your insane collection you madman!! I still want to get Mai Hime TV series and the Otome/Sfir OVAs on bluray as well as Gundam 00, Turn A and I'm still waiting for G to be released here already. I think I'd be content after that.



It's increased a bit from last time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's increased a bit from last time.


weeew. 

I forgot there's also the Ranma OVAs and movies bluray collection I want to get.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Same actually. Like Ill admit my taste is usually simplistic but every season or so I do try to look cor some quality content


if it doesn't look like a basic ass LN adaptation and has a decent story, entertaining characters and booty and tiddy service then I'm satisfied. That's all I really need.

Crazy how many anime that come out per year that don't have any of this let alone just one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2018)

Jay Lethal regains the ROH title. WTF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

So drunk


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Im so drunk i might die


----------



## teddy (Jul 1, 2018)

Was that code for "I fell dick first into natty"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

teddy said:


> Was that code for "I fell dick first into natty"?


More like he ate out Tamina's ass while he fucked Nia.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Yoooooo that would be great


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Guessing this is presurgery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Tamina farted in Drag's face that's why he said he might die.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Tamina farted in Drag's face that's why he said he might die.


Yooo y u gotta do Drag like that bro?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2018)

The fan side of me would love to see this.

The cynical side of me is already thinking "I've seen this in TNA and their matches were better there." due to how scripted and toned down WWE is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The fan side of me would love to see this.
> 
> The cynical side of me is already thinking "I've seen this in TNA and their matches were better there." due to how scripted and toned down WWE is.


Follow your cynical side. 


Don't be me whos is in false hope mode


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Damn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 1, 2018)

Idk if this is old for you guys but this was too  to not post



> We’re working our way toward a long-awaited Daniel Bryan vs. The Miz match. It’s a rivalry that’s existed since Bryan first showed up on WWE programming back in 2010, and it amazingly got even hotter during DB’s retirement.
> 
> A lot of people desperately want to see them fight as soon as possible, but some would like the anticipation to continue to build until a titantic clash at _WrestleMania 35_ next spring.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk if this is old for you guys but this was too  to not post


Yea I'd rather see it happen at SS so these.fuckers dont ruin it


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk if this is old for you guys but this was too  to not post


Bryan bout to start jobbin now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

They cant long term book if he wont be there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2018)

Stephanie and Charlotte at the Special Olympics


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)

I thought I read that KO is facing Braun inside a steel cage at Extreme Rules.  They really want to kill Kevin.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Stephanie and Charlotte at the Special Olympics


Here comes another nude photoshoot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They cant long term book if he wont be there.



They don’t book long term anyway so what difference does it make?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

If New Japan gets pyros for every event they have Ill watch them from now on


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)

New Japan only has 40,000 subscribers outside of Japan?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> New Japan only has 40,000 subscribers outside of Japan?



Wow, ROH has 40,000 fans?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> New Japan only has 40,000 subscribers outside of Japan?


How is that funny


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is that funny


it’s a really low number.  More people buy Squirrel Girl every month.

I thought they were “competition”for WWE?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> it’s a really low number.  More people buy Squirrel Girl every month.
> 
> I thought they were “competition”for WWE?




Thats the same amount of people that actually pay 9.99 for the network


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Wwe gonna make a horrible lebron joke monday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Bitch you knew he was gone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2018)

Nba storylines better than the WWE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nba storylines better than the WWE


They have better scripted champs too


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2018)

NBA free agency is fun.  Meanwhile we have three hours of the same old shit tomorrow night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2018)

NBA is more fake than wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2018)

At this point I'm convinced the only legit team in US Basketball is the Globetrotters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At this point I'm convinced the only legit team in US Basketball is the Globetrotters.


In b4 they join GSW to counter Lebron


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

The salt taste real good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The salt taste real good.


Im not salty though 

I do think its hilarious how bad the East is now


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im not salty though
> 
> I do think its hilarious how bad the East is now


Lebron wouldnt have made it to the finals in the east the upcoming year anyways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lebron wouldnt have made it to the finals in the east the upcoming year anyways.


Still not sure about Philly but Boston definitely would be harder now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Why the woman in the thumbnail lifting thicc ass ember by her fat pussy lowkey look like micheal cole?!?!?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2018)

Just watched a netflix doc called Tokyo Idols. Japan is weird, yo. All these grown ass men obsessed with J-pop singers. These dudes literally follow these females as young as 14 years old. One of the dudes stopped seeing his family and broke up with his girlfriend so he can spend that time going to these events.  Dude says he spends about 10,000 a month on his favorite girl monthly. His entire house had pictures of her everywhere. There was another scene where they were having meet and greets for this one girl and a bunch of dudes said they flew by air plane or rode 5 hours just to meet her. And all of these events are just filled with grown ass adults.

what in the fuck


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Are we really going to have the same match THREE WEEKS in a row?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

I know what I'll be doing during raw time tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know what I'll be doing during raw time tonight.


Ill be playing Farcry Vietnam some more


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2018)

Imagine watching wwe with rajon rondo and javale mcgee are on the lakers

Lakers over wwe


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

No!  I don't want the Revival vs Reigns and Lashley!  I refuse to watch!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine watching wwe with rajon rondo and javale mcgee are on the lakers
> 
> Lakers over wwe


Dude taking a shit sounds more productive than watching that match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow.  Bray Wyatt in a car accident.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Bray Wyatt in a car accident.


Jojo wyling out


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2018)

hopes for a speedy recovery

do they pair Jeff and Matt up again?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

We just gotta follow the buzzards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Kuya said:


> hopes for a speedy recovery
> 
> do they pair Jeff and Matt up again?


Jeff's on Smackdown and Matt's on Raw so they can't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Why not Strowman and Matt?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff can barely walk anyways.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jeff can barely walk anyways.


They need to get the us title off of him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Madhouse broke many hearts


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need to get the us title off of him.


Fucked up they still make him wrestle in his current state.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Madhouse broke many hearts


Never seeing captain mizuki in madhouse quality is why madhouse will never go down as THE best japanese animation studio.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Ruby Riott is getting an mri for her knee.  So she may miss some time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never seeing captain mizuki in madhouse quality is why madhouse will never go down as THE best japanese animation studio.



All cause they're scared of the number 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Madhouse broke many hearts



They have to explain that ending to Roberta's Blood Trail.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

boooooooooooooooooring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley go to counseling tonight.   WWE, recycling story lines since they found out their target audience has ADD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> They have to explain that ending to Roberta's Blood Trail.


That's one way of getting out of doing another season. Although apparently the manga still doesn't have enough content for a 3rd season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sasha and Bayley go to counseling tonight.   WWE, recycling story lines since they found out their target audience has ADD.



Apparently so


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

The crowd is going to heckle that Bayley/Sasha segment.  There better be a dark match for the live audience.  Or this won’t go well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All cause they're scared of the number 2


I think the only exceptions are Ippo and Black Lagoon and they made sure one of these can't continue with one of the reappearing characters.  while Ippo hasn't had a new season in years despite all the content they have left to animate to the current chapters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

The fuck is this recap crap.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Roman needs to just let Lashley handle things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Again the fuck is this recap format bullsht.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

What does Madhouse even work on anymore? They've really fallen off in the last year or so. They could at least kill some time with the HxH IP and do some OVAs for Hisoka vs Chrollo. Shit they could have even been bundled with the latest HxH volume that came out not too long ago. Think madhouse, THINK!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think the only exceptions are Ippo and Black Lagoon and they made sure one of these can't continue with one of the reappearing characters.  while Ippo hasn't had a new season in years despite all the content they have left to animate to the current chapters.


Yeah I'm pissed about Ippo after I found out 

Stupid Madhouse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What does Madhouse even work on anymore? They've really fallen off in the last year or so. They could at least kill some time with the HxH IP and do some OVAs for Hisoka vs Chrollo. Shit they could have even been bundled with the latest HxH volume that came out not too long ago. Think madhouse, THINK!


They worked on Card Capture Sakura I think


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Damn WWE really thinks the audience is retarded don't they? We know what happened last week FGS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't even care enough to boo this fool anymore. I just don't care about him anymore. Its worse than heat its just soul-numbing apathy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They worked on Card Capture Sakura I think


Oops I forgot all about that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Guess the WWE is in hostile territory.  Looks like Texas will be getting an increase in the WWE product soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

This is a time wasting segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Even Roman is tired of this Lashley team up shit. Just let them fight FGS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oops I forgot all about that.


they dropped OPM for that one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guess the WWE is in hostile territory.  Looks like Texas will be getting an increase in the WWE product soon.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Dolph is right. Roman is an egomaniac.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Incoming 3MB reunion to take on The Shield.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Where is Cena btw?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank God we don't have to see Revival v. Roman/Lashley. I like the former but Jesus 3 weeks in a row is too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly I'm enjoying this B-Team/Woken stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I'm enjoying this B-Team/Woken stuff.


If Bray is out.  B Team should win the belts.  Axelmania running wild.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If Bray is out.  B Team should win the belts.


He should be back by Extreme Rules.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh good.  Roman has two matches tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

This is a slap in the face to Murphy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Really, creative making Kurt the idiot for force teaming Roman and Lashey.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Heel Bayley, getting cheered like the homecoming hero.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they dropped OPM for that one


Me at madhouse HQ:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

For going through this garbage.  At least they brought back Dr. Shelly for this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Me at madhouse HQ:



Remember to throw a couple of jabs as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Scissoring should be on one of those cards.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

I was only joking last week when I said they'll bring back Shelby.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Dr. Shelby DA GOAT is back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Did Dana bleach her hair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

If AOP don't absolutely kill Titus Worldwide then what is the point?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

I don’t like this faction.  They don’t entertain me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Well the Rock's Die Hard remake seems decent enough.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Skyscraper looks like the worst movie of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Rock's Die Hard remake seems decent enough.


I think the visuals are terrible looking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Rock's Die Hard remake seems decent enough.


Rock needs to stop being a movie whore and just pick and choose the right roles


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

AoP better squash Titus world wide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Ugh I fear the Raw that's on Corpus Christi again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

AOP squashed them. Good. Somebody in creative still has brain cells.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm bored guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh look, it's the team that they are trying to recreate with Sasha and Bayley.  Only difference is that the crowd was invested in that story line that took a few months not fucking years to do.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh no.  Kevin!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh look, a Shit-O-Can.  Wonder if that will come into play later on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Kevin is going to be a good dude but get bullied again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Lol at KO wearing a Corbin hoodie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Meh, going to look at an Obari series to see if I can make a set out of it later on rather than pay attention to the rest of Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh I fear the Raw that's on Corpus Christi again



I can't really argue with this anymore.  The city brought this on themselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I can't really argue with this anymore.  The city brought this on themselves.



Pretend you're from Chicago or NY


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Roman is in big trouble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmm, the thought going through my mind atm is not on how will Roman and Rollins win this but will FMP get another season.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Ziggler got knocked out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

McIntyre took that suicide dive great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Loooool WARRIORS GOT A 5TH SUPERSTAR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Loooool WARRIORS GOT A 5TH SUPERSTAR



So winner of the next year's NBA finals will be the winner coming out of the West.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Was Drew this tall in his first WWE run?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

So where is Bobby to stop this beat down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

What's up with all the non-finishes as of late?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So winner of the next year's NBA finals will be the winner coming out of the West.


Its pretty much GSW now. Its as written as Roman winning the belt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What's up with all the non-finishes as of late?



WWE logic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

This is the best Revival have been booked since they've been called up. A push in the works maybe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

KO making a point with Angle but it'll be on deaf ears.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Braun is a dick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Kevin Owens is coming across as a sympathetic baby face from my perspective, this poor guy just wants to go to work but is being harassed by his work colleague

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Holy shit, Andre from the League has roided up and now coming to the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

“Here on Raw we settling things in the ring...”
Fuck are Sasha and Bayley doing in therapy then Kurt?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

This is a big year for purging.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Owens should go talk to Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Corbin is right. Finn needs to get over his ego.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Corey said Balor deserved that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Dat heel move by GSW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Elias harem?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly Miz tv show looks entertaining.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Ya'll madmen for watching raw still!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ya'll madmen for watching raw still!!!!!!!


It's on in the background.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ya'll madmen for watching raw still!!!!!!!


You act as if we got better shit to do with out time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You act as if we got better shit to do with out time


Dude the biggest heel move happened in the NBA and you want to watch CRAW?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ya'll madmen for watching raw still!!!!!!!


Dude Magic goofd and now GSW is too stronk


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude the biggest heel move happened in the NBA and you want to watch CRAW?!!


Lakers are in trouble now that they lost Cousins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude the biggest heel move happened in the NBA and you want to watch CRAW?!!


Ain't a problem for me. I support the Warriors.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You act as if we got better shit to do with out time


I don't either but I'm just sitting here watching netflix instead of trying to endure vince macman's demonic assbackwards writing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lakers are in trouble now that they lost Cousins.


I feel bad for Lebron now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ain't a problem for me. I support the Warriors.



Nani?!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Damn Sasha burying Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Damn.  This means the show is ending with Braun killing KO.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

@PlacidSanity Too bad we got that stupid ass slideshow over this!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> @PlacidSanity Too bad we got that stupid ass slideshow over this!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Why is Roman getting beaten up by these little guys?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Roman getting beaten up by these little guys?


Hes the underdog you all love babygurl .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Why did Revival get DQed but Reigns and Lashley didn't?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Why are they playing Roman’s music?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

FUCK IS ROMAN'S MUSIC PLAYING FOR?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Fuck you Kurt.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2018)

Is it wrong that I might actually miss seeing Triple H on tv?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Jose on. TV off.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jose on. TV off.


Mojo Rawley!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Mojo has lost the 2K18 menu theme it seems


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Mojo has been making sense as of late.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Mojo made Jose look like a punk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mojo made Jose look like a punk.


Jose even tried to attack him from behind after Mojo said he wouldn't have the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Getting laid out when you attack someone from behind is never a good look.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Getting laid out when you attack someone from behind is never a good look.



That's happened to Bayley multiple times.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Drag's girl is on screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Is it wrong that I might actually miss seeing Triple H on tv?


Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Nia is really fat.  And she has a huge ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Kevin Owens is being a total babyface tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Currently watching the Hurricane Heist than paying attention to Raw so what have I missed. 



[S-A-F] said:


> @PlacidSanity Too bad we got that stupid ass slideshow over this!



The guy tried to reboot the series but his kickstarted failed to meet the project's funding goal. 

A fucking Pachinco machine had better animation than the actual show it was based on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Currently watching the Hurricane Heist than paying attention to Raw so what have I missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wants way too much! He should have lowered his funding goal to about 30 or 40,000 and he might have had a much better chance instead of setting it at 200,000. 

Its fucked up when I see a pachinko animation that looks better than actual episodes from a TV series.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly that's the proper reaction to being put in a match you didn't want.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh no.  Kevin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Honestly what has KO done to deserve this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

If their plan was to have a double turn with Strowman as the bully heel, and Owens as the victimized face it’s working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't be a bully, be a star.

Unless you're a WWE wrestler then be a bully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

And due to Shawn Michaels taking a break in the porter john, that really was some holy shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly what has KO done to deserve this?



He's Canadian.  Isn't that reason enough in WWE.  I mean he's also French Canadian I'm certain that's a double excuse for Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Yo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Yo


Way to betray your brand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Way to betray your brand.


Sometimes you gotta do what's best for business


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

Dean changing your name to Doom guy will not get you over, you'll still be remembered as the lazy happy to be here guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm getting sick of Strowman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean changing your name to Doom guy will not get you over, you'll still be remembered as the lazy happy to be here guy.


By your reaction my heel turn is complete


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> By your reaction my heel turn is complete



The Ryback heel turn where you last a few weeks before being demoted from JTTS to just Jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The Ryback heel turn where you last a few weeks before being demoted from JTTS to just Jobber.


Yes let your boos feed my heel turn. Dean is shit and WWE is best company in the world


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2018)

There's no boos, only the sound of people leaving the arena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> There's no boos, only the sound of people leaving the arena.


Any heat is good heat


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2018)

Doom Guy has go away heat after four posts.  Well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Doom Guy has go away heat after four posts.  Well done!


I learned it from the best


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm getting sick of Strowman.



they ruined last year's momentum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Good good Roman is better than vanilla midget AJ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy is the worst gimmick change since Cody became Stardust.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

And his debut is as imfamously botched here as The Shockmaster was in WCW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doom Guy is the worst gimmick change since Cody became Stardust.


Least its more believeable then Lakers getting Paul George


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And his debut is as imfamously botched here as The Shockmaster was in WCW


Nemesis promos as bland Alberto Del Rios.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Screaming. Dean with the worst gimmick change in history.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Any heat is good heat


I hear channels changing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

Lebron still trying real hard to get those brass rings. He’ll probably play for all western teams before he even win a championship again at this rate


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

He will retire with the Lakers most likely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

This better end with them making out on the floor because I don't give a rat's ass about this feud.  Nerf ball shots where these two should have been going for the jugular at this point.  Honestly, KO was right that Braun should have been sent but Kurt "We solve it in the ring" Angle had other plans and yet sends these two the therapy.    Creative has really  made him the fool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

They killed the momentum from last week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Just call them the wwe writing team. How can they call themselves 'creative' when they can't even find anything for The Bar??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I hear channels changing.


Yea to tune in to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watching weekly raw will drive a person to insanity. Just look at Deano.


Its true


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

The only possible resolution to Bayley and Sasha now is a live sex celebration.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only possible resolution to Bayley and Sasha now is a live sex celebration.


Add Jojo and its TV gold.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Doomdust ruining segments again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watching weekly raw will drive a person to insanity. Just look at Deano.


Watched Roman and Lashley so much he turned himself into Doom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

This thread has become what it always hated......the WWE creative team


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

This sounds like some WWE logic.

Something is trash so we address it yet its our fault.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This sounds like some WWE logic.
> 
> Something is trash so we address it yet its our fault.


Your comments are trash as well but you no sell it either. Face the facts only Teddy and SoulTaker are Main event level.


Smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Teddy who


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> LT: 55
> 
> Rukia: 63
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

that doom gif is stupid af

splitting an alien head off in half then out comes those blue health thingies


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> that doom gif is stupid af
> 
> splitting an alien head off in half then out comes those blue health thingies


So is pretending to be a Cena fan when you hated him but ya still did it didnt ya?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Poor Dean. His new gimmick isn't getting over well with the fans. We might have to retcon it in a week or two and pretend it never happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Teddy who



Teddy Long is in this thread.  Just need for him to lose is mask and start making everyone do tag team matches or go 1 on 1 with da Undertaker.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Dean. His new gimmick isn't getting over well with the fans. We might have to retcon it in a week or two and pretend it never happened.



Doomguy is this threads Emmalina.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy needs to be repackaged.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Doomguy is this threads Emmalina.


We were trying to create another heel but he ended up getting go away heat instead and now ratings drop whenever he's on.

No one seems to be buying the "I'm not a good guy, I'm a doom guy!" merch either.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

all that's left is for us to bring early 2000s Triple H for the final burial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> all that's left is for us to bring early 2000s Triple H for the final burial.


Nemesis shooting promos cause  we kept no selling  his existance and now is throwing tantrums like Punk.


All he needs now is to leave the thread and go on to write on 4chan to prove hes a tough guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> We were trying to create another heel but he ended up getting go away heat instead and now ratings drop whenever he's on.
> 
> No one seems to be buying the "I'm not a good guy, I'm a doom guy!" merch either.



SAF using his promos as a way to vent due to me burying his beta fetish of NTR cucking that Ghost and Rukia share with 


This is why I'm the big dawg around here. I say and do what I want


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> SAF using his promos as a way to vent due to me burying his beta fetish of NTR cucking that Ghost and Rukia share with
> 
> 
> This is why I'm the big dawg around here. I say and do what I want


Dean trying to bury management because he can't get his new gimmick over so he tries to bring up old shit. This is why we have you on the pre-show for the next PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean trying to bury management because he can't get his new gimmick over so he tries to bring up old shit. This is why we have you on the pre-show for the next PPV.



This is also why you guys getting people to lose interest in this thread you lazy , uncreative, and old school old farts 


Time to move on to the future


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> We were trying to create another heel but he ended up getting go away heat instead and now ratings drop whenever he's on.
> 
> No one seems to be buying the "I'm not a good guy, I'm a doom guy!" merch either.



Sad thing is the Dean gimmick would have worked. He just needed to be himself, add a little effort and ramp it up to 11.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

but for real every body hates my new name change 


kinda pisses me off seeing as ST was the one that gave me the idea to change it up


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

SHE A SNAC


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Taeler needs to attack Alexa Bliss on the street and set up a storyline for herself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> This is also why you guys getting people to lose interest in this thread you lazy , uncreative, and old school old farts
> 
> 
> Time to move on to the future


Or maybe we should just stop trying to push your midcard 4 life ass as a main eventer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Or maybe we should just stop trying to push your midcard 4 life ass as a main eventer.


Least I'm grabbing for the brass ring you lazy part timer


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Least I'm grabbing for the brass ring you lazy part timer


I'm just an agent now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy the worst gimmick change since Chavo became Kerwin White.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doom Guy the worst gimmick change since Chavo became Kerwin White.


Ghost becoming as stale as the Jizz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Constable Doom Guy trying to leech off my heat


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2018)

Kairi Sane is really trying to push for that number one spot on my list ain't she?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Constable Doom Guy trying to leech off my heat


What heat?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What heat?



Trollbias Roode trying to leech off my heat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Trollbias Roode trying to leech off my heat


First off. I resent being compared to Roode. Second off, what heat? Nobody on here has had heat in months.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> First off. I resent being compared to Roode. Second off, what heat? Nobody on here has had heat in months.



Go away heat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Go away heat


You don't even have that. Only Doom Guy does.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You don't even have that. Only Doom Guy does.



Trollbias a Ghost mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> but for real every body hates my new name change
> 
> 
> kinda pisses me off seeing as ST was the one that gave me the idea to change it up


ST purposely screwed you.

You see hes been missing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

ST did Dean like Vince does the tag division and womens revolution.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 3, 2018)

Soultaker gave Dean fucked up advice like Shawn O'Haire used to do to jobbers as the Devil's advocate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Ok, so WWE bringing back Kane because the roster keeps getting injured.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, so WWE bringing back Kane because the roster keeps getting injured.



Is everyone just getting too close to Seth again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Usos vs. Team Hell No? That'd be a good match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Paige looks good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

So Usos/Team Hell No main eventing tonight.   Also probability of a triple threat at the PPv.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Usos/Team Hell No main eventing tonight.   Also probability of a triple threat at the PPv.


Wonder if we'll get Sanity shenanigans since they are or were beefing with Jeff Hardy and Usos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ST purposely screwed you.
> 
> You see hes been missing.


I thought he was like a brother to me!!!!


That son of a bitch!!!


I'll get him back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

So Hardy now becoming Crow Sting lite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Asuka with dat Engrish aimed towards the Turtle.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Kairi Sane is really trying to push for that number one spot on my list ain't she?


yooo I never knew she had ass! She literally has negative ass on the show!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Still no "No More Words"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Was expecting Almas but I'll take Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Miz should win tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Miz-kage out to take back what is his.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Kage Miz never loses.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kage Miz never loses.


Except at Mania

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I thought he was like a brother to me!!!!
> 
> 
> That son of a bitch!!!
> ...


Soultaker is a man of chest not checkers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker is a man of chest not checkers.


I think we are all men of chests


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

WWE gave up on Almas and Vega.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Actually thought Miz would win there. Guessing Almas in the endgame then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Well damn Miz lost.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually thought Miz would win there. Guessing Almas in the endgame then.


There's no reason to believe that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn Miz lost.


Miz has been kind of a jobber since he came to Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2018)

Remember when tom phillips told that chick to sit on his face or fuck his face


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There's no reason to believe that.


Nakamura is the only other viable option and last I checked he was injured.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Ellsworth will beat the shit out of Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

This upcoming skit with the New Day better lead to a break up or at least having Big E moving on to some singles titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

I hate the New Day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you Sanity. We finally get the feud we should have gotten weeks ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Eric Young had better character development in TNA to be honest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Hmm, of all the Rock films, Doom was the only one where he was the villain.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Eric Young won't ever get over on the main roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Carmella on the mic. TV muted.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, of all the Rock films, Doom was the only one where he was the villain.



Even that was a swerve where all trailers basically pointed to him being Doom Guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Honestly, they should have stopped this Asuka/Turtle crap because that was a waste of time.   Road Dog ok'ed this crap right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Why is Rusev attacking Styles?  He had a much better attitude a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rusev is smart.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

The Iconics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Rusev attacking Styles?  He had a much better attitude a couple of weeks ago.


 Dub Dub E logic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

The fuck, did both the women get the jobber entrance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Rusev attacking Styles?  He had a much better attitude a couple of weeks ago.


Its a smart move but yeah OOC for Rusev. Guess since both guys are getting cheered they need to get heat on Rusev somehow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Do the Iconics have any wrestling training?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

What's the main event?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Glad Becky is on a winning streak but is it going anywhere? A Title Match soon perhaps?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

I had to watch this women's match on mute for obvious reasons.  Another win for Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's the main event?


Usos vs. Team Hell No. If Usos win they'll be added to the Tag Title Match at Extreme Rules.
@Rukia it seems it'll be Nakamura winning the US Title then.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos vs. Team Hell No.
> @Rukia it seems it'll be Nakamura winning the US Title then.


Yes, they have made the decision to go that route.

They don't care about Almas tbh.  We overestimated his push.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos vs. Team Hell No. If Usos win they'll be added to the Tag Title Match at Extreme Rules.
> @Rukia it seems it'll be Nakamura winning the US Title then.


Oh I'll be watching main event for sure then. Just gotta endure some of these bad segments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Well anyone giving the Rock's reboot of Die Hard a chance this month.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well anyone giving the Rock's reboot of Die Hard a chance this month.


No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well anyone giving the Rock's reboot of Die Hard a chance this month.


Nah


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Random question but what exactly is going on with Neville?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

What happened to Almas? wwe apparently has a room of writers but they can't come up with shit for anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What happened to Almas? wwe apparently has a room of writers but they can't come up with shit for anyone.


I was hoping a feud with Bryan would happen


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

That was a good match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2018)

The fuck was that ending to the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What happened to Almas? wwe apparently has a room of writers but they can't come up with shit for anyone.


They were doing some shit with Sin Cara then they just dropped it. Like why? I know Cara is more on the jobber side but at least let Almas squash him to establish himself FFS.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Murphy vs Ali soon?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Murphy vs Ali soon?


Main event right? Probably not for a couple more minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Why is Roman mad at Lashley?  Roman behaved like a bitch last night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Roman mad at Lashley?  Roman behaved like a bitch last night.


When does anything regarding Roman make sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> but for real every body hates my new name change
> 
> 
> kinda pisses me off seeing as ST was the one that gave me the idea to change it up



Soul Taker got you real bad. He must be laughing his ass off so hard that he’s forced to retire from this thread, again!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Crowd is completely dead for 205.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Roman mad at Lashley?  Roman behaved like a bitch last night.



Roman has always been a bitch. He bitched around when he was talking about Lesnar no showing Raw lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias did you ever watch night two of the uk tournament?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They were doing some shit with Sin Cara then they just dropped it. Like why? I know Cara is more on the jobber side but at least let Almas squash him to establish himself FFS.


Its pretty filler mode right now with the way smackdown is being booked. I guess we won't reach people being used properly until we hit August for Summerslam. meh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

I have never seen a move off the stairs like that before.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Damn Murphy blew it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias did you ever watch night two of the uk tournament?


Yeah. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 3, 2018)

205 Live really needs to be moved to Full Sail because they are putting on some great stuff but the crowd is gassed after SD


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Carmella looked hot tonight.  I would fucking love to play the Ellsworth character.  That dude is lucky asf.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is Roman mad at Lashley?  Roman behaved like a bitch last night.



Because Vince hates black men so he's using Roman to be mad at the closest african american Lesnar he can find.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

Vince does have his types, doesn’t he?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m liking Roderick Strong as a heel.  He can pull off the cocky guy with a good physique heel really well.  And Strong/O’Reilly as a tag team is working for me more than Fish/O’Reilly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm hyped for the next Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2018)

7/3: no match


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 7/3: no match



Paid for doing nothing.  Though to be serious if I were him I'd be getting pissed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2018)

Almas doesn't want it enough. He needs to stop being just happy to be there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

"creative has nothing for them to do".


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2018)

Ryback needs to save WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2018)

Ellsworth should've pinned Asuka last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 7/3: no match



Not really defending the practice of cooling down the NXT call ups for no reason but I think there’s arcs they want to go through before Almas actually gets a storyline i.e. Hardy/Nak.

It’s like AoP where they were killing time on Main Event. These guys are earmarked for pushes it’s just that they debuted them for post-Mania buzz when it wasn’t their time in the cycle. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ellsworth should've pinned Asuka last night.



This definitely applies to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ellsworth should've pinned Asuka last night.


If he hits Asuka with sweet chin music next week.  It will be okay.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If he hits Asuka with sweet chin music next week.  It will be okay.


*no chin music!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2018)

Taeler Hendrix said ROH released her because she wouldn't let Jay Lethal smash so he got her fired.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

She looks like she dont fuck with blacks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She looks like she dont fuck with blacks.


She looks like Cameron?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She looks like Cameron?


Who


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)

Total Divas.  Naomi tag partner.  Funkadactyls.  Black.  Said she doesn't like black men about a year ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taeler Hendrix said ROH released her because she wouldn't let Jay Lethal smash so he got her fired.



Well who in the hell wants to sell the Lethal Injection.    I would say try for WWE but didn't she have a legit twitter beef with Sasha Banks not to long ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

I could see Jay Lethal doing some shit like that tho.

He dated AJ Lee and didn't even bang


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)

Taeler constantly talks about Alexa Bliss.  It's basically her dream match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2018)

Taeler's dream needs to be sitting on Alexa's face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taeler's dream needs to be sitting on Alexa's face.


You may have it backwards.  I know you haven't forgotten Charlotte's cunnilingus spot at money in the bank!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Total Divas.  Naomi tag partner.  Funkadactyls.  Black.  Said she doesn't like black men about a year ago.


Cameron probably got played by a few brothas and swore them off ever since.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 4, 2018)

Cameron probably can't take the pipe


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 4, 2018)

Cameron's scared of the BBC just like Sunny.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2018)

Cameron’s pussy must be very tight..and tiny!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2018)

Nia Jax also has the tightest pussy and when i say tight i mean its being guarded by two behemoth thighs that weigh 200lbs each

Goodluck wih that, Drag!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

Shit, I'd put the banger in Nia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

Gonna watch MHA to shit talk SoulTaker


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She could sit on my face


Are you? Are you ok? Do you need to talk to someone? Because we're here for you man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Are you? Are you ok? Do you need to talk to someone? Because we're here for you man.


Shes pretty.
I dknt have a problem smashing a big chick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shes pretty.
> I dknt have a problem smashing a big chick.


you can hold that bitch up while smashin?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you can hold that bitch up while smashin?


Hold her up?

Are you smashing bitches, standing up , giving them full-nelsons?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hold her up?
> 
> Are you smashing bitches, standing up , giving them full-nelsons?


Sometimes you gotta stand up in it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 4, 2018)

Nia is 100 pounds heavier than the average American male. So dicking that is basically like dicking a large animal rather than an actual woman. You might as well just stick your dick in some other mammal, it would have more in common with human women than Nia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nia is 100 pounds heavier than the average American male. So dicking that is basically like dicking a large animal rather than an actual woman. You might as well just stick your dick in some other mammal, it would have more in common with human women than Nia.


This is some next level burial right here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

Was legit laughing my ass off while reading Soul Taker's savage ass burial post.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Cameron's scared of the BBC just like Sunny.


One day someone will convince Sunny to do that porno with Virgil.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

Drag is redoing that Tommy Dreamer gimmick where he loved to do gross shit like eat trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

[img[


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

Drag like Kurt Angle, he wants to have bestiliaty sex.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't personally think Nia is pretty.  To me her facial features are masculine.  She looks like the rock with long hair!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

@Rukia  Did you name yourself after Bleach?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Rukia  Did you name yourself after Bleach?


You are going to start lobbying grenades in my direction, huh?

That's how you plan on changing the topic of conversation?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I have addressed it.  I will address it one more time.

As far as this forum is concerned.  Rukia the member > Rukia the character.  I have a legacy.  I have had this name since like 2007. I can't just change it.  Even if the character sucks.  The manga sucks.  The anime sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Damn Drag made Rukia get serious.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Drag made Rukia get serious.


I’m not going to be a Doom Guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Speaking of trash manga, anyone else find it amusing how we're on Naruto Forums yet a good deal of members on here will gladly admit Naruto the series (and the character) is utter trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

Naruto is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Speaking of trash manga, anyone else find it amusing how we're on Naruto Forums yet a good deal of members on here will gladly admit Naruto the series (and the character) is utter trash.




We gotta stop saying this shit.

Its only trash at the end.

80 percent of Naruto legendary.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Naruto was good for a while.  When I joined it was good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We gotta stop saying this shit.
> 
> Its only trash at the end.
> 
> 80 percent of Naruto legendary.


Shit was trash once Kage Summit hit. Fuck you getting 80% legendary from?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I heard that Kairi Sane promo this week.  She definitely struggled with her English.

Io is a better speaker tbh.  She really could catapult Kairi next year if things work out for her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Kairi Sane promo this week.  She definitely struggled with her English.
> 
> Io is a better speaker tbh.  She really could catapult Kairi next year if things work out for her.


When do you expect Io to make her NXT debut?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When do you expect Io to make her NXT debut?


They will probably have her in the crowd at Brooklyn.

She’s the crown jewel of this particular class.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

If WWE play their cards right they'd have enough people for a Yakuza faction tbh. Nakamura, Itami, Tozawa, Asuka, Sane and Io.
Only issue is could you rely on Itami's fitness and they'd lack someone who can string fluid English promos to act as a mouthpiece.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE play their cards right they'd have enough people for a Yakuza faction tbh.
> Only issue is could you rely on Itami's fitness and they'd lack someone who can string fluid English promos to act as a mouthpiece.


Akira Tozawa is the best choice for the promos.

Or they bring in a hot Asian girl that speaks good English to be their version of a Zelina Vega.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

They already tried a yakuza stable and Tajiri ended it because he was getting death threats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shit was trash once Kage Summit hit. Fuck you getting 80% legendary from?


After the summit is the war saga.

So everything is fire until the end.


They added filler upon filler upon filler in the anime while the manga was already finished.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Akira Tozawa is the best choice for the promos.
> 
> Or they bring in a hot Asian girl that speaks good English to be their version of a Zelina Vega.


That could work. Only reason I even had this thought is because I saw a video of WWE's Tokyo event and Nakamura was looking cool AF when he came out in a suit.
He should wear a suit more often when he does backstage promos


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Madara whooping everybody in that one scene legendary tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> After the summit is the war saga.
> 
> So everything is fire until the end.
> 
> ...


War Arc is essentially close to half the entire manga. Can't really call it in its entirety just the end.
Even then I wouldn't call Wind Training Arc or Kage Summit fire.
Series peaked at Pain fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Bianca Belair promo tonight made a lot of sense.  Why isn’t someone the #1 contender even when they never lose?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> War Arc is essentially close to half the entire manga. Can't really call it in its entirety just the end.
> Even then I wouldn't call Wind Training Arc or Kage Summit fire.
> Series peaked at Pain fight.


Shit, Naruto a classic to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit, Naruto a classic to me.


I won't deny its a classic. I just think overall when you sum up the good and bad it equals out to alright.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I won't deny its a classic. I just think overall when you sum up the good and bad it equals out to alright.


Thats fair. Everything cant be 10/10 like one piece.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thats fair. Everything cant be 10/10 like one piece.


One Piece going to outlive all of us.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

My interest in Naruto ended with the defeat of Kakuzu.  People complain about the friendship theme and the asspulls in Fairy Tail.  But I feel like Naruto was doing it long before Fairy Tail.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My interest in Naruto ended with the defeat of Kakuzu.  People complain about the friendship theme and the asspulls in Fairy Tail.  But I feel like Naruto was doing it long before Fairy Tail.


Talk No Jutsu was the OG Power of Nakama.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I always hated the main character too.  I never liked Naruto.  I enjoyed the series through the secondary characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

Naruto fucked Hinata so he's the best character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Hinata was trash. Why did fanboys love her?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hinata was trash. Why did fanboys love her?



Hinata had the biggest titties wtf are you talking about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hinata had the biggest titties wtf are you talking about.




tsunade had the jugs


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag like Kurt Angle, he wants to have bestiliaty sex.


He wants to make Nia his gutter slut.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't personally think Nia is pretty.  To me her facial features are masculine.  She looks like the rock with long hair!


maybe drag lowkey has repressed feelings toward da rock?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hinata was trash. Why did fanboys love her?


because she got big ass tiddy and all the other girls in naruto aside from her and tsunade are basic as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

My boys in this thread have poor taste smh.

Probably think nattie is good looking smh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

The Scottish Supernova!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> My boys in this thread have poor taste smh.
> 
> Probably think nattie is good looking smh.


Says the guy who wants to mount fucking Nia Jax of all women in the world.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nia is 100 pounds heavier than the average American male. So dicking that is basically like dicking a large animal rather than an actual woman. You might as well just stick your dick in some other mammal, it would have more in common with human women than Nia.



A cow is a perfect example or a hippo


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We gotta stop saying this shit.
> 
> Its only trash at the end.
> 
> 80 percent of Naruto legendary.



Its not even a ninja manga. Dem assholes were all wizards mages and conjurers and shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE play their cards right they'd have enough people for a Yakuza faction tbh. Nakamura, Itami, Tozawa, Asuka, Sane and Io.
> Only issue is could you rely on Itami's fitness and they'd lack someone who can string fluid English promos to act as a mouthpiece.



Nakamura speaks straight english


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Two day holiday for my company.  Off again tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Poor Kevin Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Two day holiday for my company.  Off again tomorrow.


Lets watch some bleach


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If WWE play their cards right they'd have enough people for a Yakuza faction tbh. Nakamura, Itami, Tozawa, Asuka, Sane and Io.
> Only issue is could you rely on Itami's fitness and they'd lack someone who can string fluid English promos to act as a mouthpiece.



i've been dreaming of a Yakuza stable or an All-Samoan stable for a few yrs now


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I think a lot of people would bitch about a Yakuza stable.

“Oh since they are all Japanese they have to be in the same group, huh.”

That sort of thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't remember bleach being this good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think a lot of people would bitch about a Yakuza stable.
> 
> “Oh since they are all Japanese they have to be in the same group, huh.”
> 
> That sort of thing.


People will bitch about anything. Fuck em


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People will bitch about anything. Fuck em


I want the Yakuzas vs The Shield at Mania please so we ger legit entrances as well


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I want the Yakuzas vs The Shield at Mania please so we ger legit entrances as well



doom guy post


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> doom guy post


Guy doom posted


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I don't remember bleach being this good


Neither does Kubo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Constable Corbin should just take over for Angle.  Angle is keeping the job because they want to keep him around as a special attraction for 4-5 matches a year.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Constable Corbin should just take over for Angle.  Angle is keeping the job because they want to keep him around as a special attraction for 4-5 matches a year.


everytime angle wrestles I wonder if he's gonna die.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> everytime angle wrestles I wonder if he's gonna die.


I feel that way about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2018)

People here talking about a Yakuza faction.

Vince's mind right now if he read this is "Yes let's put the Japanese together as Kai En Tai. Get Funaki out of the Japanese commentary table and lead them!"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

I bet Vince doesn't even know he has this many Japanese wrestlers in the company.  Asuka and Nakamura are the two he knows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> People here talking about a Yakuza faction.
> 
> Vince's mind right now if he read this is "Yes let's put the Japanese together as Kai En Tai. Get Funaki out of the Japanese commentary table and lead them!"


Poor Nemesis. Crushed by the WWE machine tp the point he only sees disappointment and anger with WWE content


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 5, 2018)

No one been talking about a yakuza faction besides you guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2018)

I was under the impression that a Yakuza type faction was taboo for the WWE to do.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel that way about Daniel Bryan.



Just give us Angle vs Bryan.  60 minute survival match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

yakuza stable and everyone will wonder where nakamura disappear to when the real yakuza kidnap him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2018)

Didn't Jericho meet some real life ones stated in his book.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2018)

Becky Lynch is more popular than Charlotte in every metric tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch is more popular than Charlotte in every metric tbh.


More entertaining too and doesn't look like her dad in drag.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 5, 2018)

Im surprised becky can wear a bikini. he has a body of a ladyboy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2018)

Ugh another Jake post


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

Sometimes, thor that guy who cracks a joke and recieves silence.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

People complain about hxh but Vegabond been on hiatus for 3 years straight. Wtf.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Good work Gibbs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

Gibbs stay horny.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

Cody you dirty dog you...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> People complain about hxh but Vegabond been on hiatus for 3 years straight. Wtf.


I'm confused about that Vagabond hiatus since some people say its ended already.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Brandi is stunning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm confused about that Vagabond hiatus since some people say its ended already.


It didnt. It just hasnt been active since 2015.

The same author did the same thing for his other manga as well while it was still new. And that series hasnt been touched in years either.


Its like breh died but no one comfirmed it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It didnt. It just hasnt been active since 2015.
> 
> The same author did the same thing for his other manga as well while it was still new. And that series hasnt been touched in years either.
> 
> ...


Shit I don't even remember where I left off in Vagabond but it was in the 300s. I'm sure if something happened to the author it would be reported everywhere since Inoue is popular for this and Slam Dunk. Especially with the recent rereleases of Slam Dunk volumes selling like hotcakes. Crazy he got burnt out on Vagabond like that and never returned to it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

Real was the other manga he did with the wheelchair basketball. That one was also pretty good and just ended up never getting finished because he was doing that and Vagabond at the same time. I kinda just eventually jumped from Real to Vagabond lmao. 

Welp at least he finished Slam Dunk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Real was the other manga he did with the wheelchair basketball. That one was also pretty good and just ended up never getting finished because he was doing that and Vagabond at the same time. I kinda just eventually jumped from Real to Vagabond lmao.
> 
> Welp at least he finished Slam Dunk.


Where the fuck is he at


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 6, 2018)

X/1999 has been on hiatus since 2003. 

But they got time to make an anime, Tsubada Chronicles, and XXXholic with those characters. If I was a fan I'd be mad af.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Where the fuck is he at


Looks like he's just chilling not giving a fuck anymore according to his twitter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> X/1999 has been on hiatus since 2003.
> 
> But they got time to make an anime, Tsubada Chronicles, and XXXholic with those characters. If I was a fan I'd be mad af.




How does someone go on a decade hiatus



[S-A-F] said:


> Looks like he's just chilling not giving a fuck anymore according to his twitter.


This some bull shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

I just checked his twitter. All he tweets about is Japaneese basketball. Not even nba.

Wtf


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How does someone go on a decade hiatus
> 
> 
> This some bull shit


Yea the hiatus kings are hard for me to rep when they can't even finish what they start even when given tons of leeway. I understand they have lives but think about giving the fans closure and shit to a series they've been following for over 10 years also.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

WWE stock is up to $76 a share!


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2018)

Ghost and are gonna buy our lambs soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2018)

Well if we are going to be talking about series on hiatus where the fuck is Bastard!!.  Outside H-doujins is that series ever going to be finished.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea the hiatus kings are hard for me to rep when they can't even finish what they start even when given tons of leeway. I understand they have lives but think about giving the fans closure and shit to a series they've been following for over 10 years also.




All of these series could have been done now.

 Dudes just lazy. 

I need vegabond and hxh to end before i die damn it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2018)

Sadly if your are fans of the High School of the Dead series it'll never get done due to the guy passing away.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2018)

Game of Thrones books will never be completed.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Game of Thrones books will never be completed.


 
I bet Winds of Winter has 1 line finished in it and it's mocking those that demand the last two books being made.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Game of Thrones books will never be completed.



I heard he told people that make the show how the books are suppose to end.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if we are going to be talking about series on hiatus where the fuck is Bastard!!.  Outside H-doujins is that series ever going to be finished.


Oh right the latest Expansion set doujin came out meanwhile the manga is still on hiatus. 

What's sad is halfway through the doujin it reaches sketch art territory because Hagiwara was that lazy to finish drawing all the details to his own fucking h-doujin. smh.


----------



## teddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Might not like enzo as a person but man did his career get fucked over bullshit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)

I think he was about to quit anyway.

He was injured and really starting to focus on his music career.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Now's their chance! Make them two gay refs that love to make out and scissor on screen!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> Might not like enzo as a person but man did his career get fucked over bullshit


Real 1 fucked himself over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Refinished 20th and 21st century boys.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Enzo partied too hard and ended up fucking with a basket case.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Rukia, Kubo is releasing a new manga, in one shot, called Burn the Witch.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

I saw the picture for that. One of the females is a thicc ass byakuya gender swap.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

I wonder if manga artist be drawing their characters fucking


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm almost certain Murata has drawn Tatsumaki and Fubuki riding on Saitama's bald head.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2018)

Never saw the real1 thing. Enzo is out of his fucking mind.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2018)

Hiro Mashima’s new manga sounds like the same old nakama bullshit 

And the main character is a natsu clone with darker hair color


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2018)

Mashima’s recycling game is stronk. There are like 30 characters in Rave Master that got their looks ported to Fairy Tail.

Mashima should just do everyone a favor and make doujinshi. He seems like the kind of sleaze who would take commission for hentai of his characters.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hiro Mashima’s new manga sounds like the same old nakama bullshit
> 
> And the main character is a natsu clone with darker hair color


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2018)

Ferry Tail is the worst shonen manga of all time


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ferry Tail is the worst shonen manga of all time


Can't be worse than sword art online or darling in the franxx.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

How was sword art online so fucking popular?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

That friend Mashima made millions by plagiarizing One Piece. How do people even get away with that shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

I swear if a series has a large female fanbase that series is ass.

Only fairy tale fans i knew were women.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That friend Mashima made millions by plagiarizing One Piece. How do people even get away with that shit.


Its crazy how similar his art is to Oda's early on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I swear if a series has a large female fanbase that series is ass.
> 
> Only fairy tale fans i knew were women.


Dont' let the jojos hear that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

Big RAW in a few days. Penultimate before Extreme Rules. You think we'll get Revival vs. Lahsley/Reigns again to pump us up perhaps?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big RAW in a few days. Penultimate before Extreme Rules. You think we'll get Revival vs. Lahsley/Reigns again to pump us up perhaps?


I'm not watching Raw this week.

That was a debacle on Monday.  I need some time to regroup before I watch Raw again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Big RAW in a few days. Penultimate before Extreme Rules. You think we'll get Revival vs. Lahsley/Reigns again to pump us up perhaps?


Dont steal rukias gimmick




Rukia said:


> I'm not watching Raw this week.
> 
> That was a debacle on Monday.  I need some time to regroup before I watch Raw again.


Dont steal my gimmick


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dont steal rukias gimmick
> Dont steal my gimmick


Is it really stealing if you can do it better?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it really stealing if you can do it better?


You havent even done the Bray Wyatt fan gimmick right doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't be worse than sword art online or darling in the franxx.


Thought you would like Darling seeing as theres a bunch of cucking in it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> You havent even done the Bray Wyatt fan gimmick right doe.


I'm not the one who had to abandon my gimmick due to lack of reaction only to switch to one with even less heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm not the one who had to abandon my gimmick due to lack of reaction only to switch to one with even less heat


No yours was stepping one foot in and as soon as Bray couldnt get over jumped shit 

I at least stuck around during the Austin shitfest


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> No yours was stepping one foot in and as soon as Bray couldnt get over jumped shit
> 
> I at least stuck around during the Austin shitfest


I knew when to quit. WWE wasn't going to treat him right. Was time to move on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I knew when to quit. WWE wasn't going to treat him right. Was time to move on.


Smh Bray needed you. You turned on him as much as Vince did. May the buzzards forgive you


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Ichigo cucking is funny as fuck doe
> 
> Its big cass getting cucked by Ellsworth levels of funny


The whole show is an example of why you don't leave your final defense of earth be a couple of kids. All they care about is fucking and cucking!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Smh Bray needed you. You turned on him as much as Vince did. May the buzzards forgive you


I trusted him and he couldn't get the job done against Randall. I couldn't take any more big disappointments like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I trusted him and he couldn't get the job done against Randall. I couldn't take any more big disappointments like that.


He got the job done at EC against Cena doe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> He got the job done at EC against Cena doe


I deadass thought WWE was actually going to push the man. He won EC. He beat Styles and Cena. Cena even said "you're a real champion now."
Then Vince said fuck you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I deadass thought WWE was actually going to push the man. He won EC. He beat Styles and Cena. Cena even said "you're a real champion now."
> Then Vince said fuck you.


Fuck Vince


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't be worse than sword art online or darling in the franxx.



I guess i’m lucky i didn’t have the time to watch sword art online

But ferry tail is some next level retardation


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

The commentary team is sooo bad. JR needs to retire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

I can imagine it now.

Dave: oh my god. You should have been there. Ishi and suzuki had the crowd the loudest i have ever heard... i mean not louder than the the bucks match i sqw a few years ago. But the respect those guys had... just
.. i mean.. wow

Alverez: ok.... next match is


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Ah, okay I was wondering if anyone was watching this.

Kinda just okay show so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Ah, okay I was wondering if anyone was watching this.
> 
> Kinda just okay show so far.


The first few matches never mean anything. 

Shit will pick up later.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

I wish Don Callis and Kevin Kelly were on commentary.

Its taking away from the spectacle that the JR and Barnett are clueless and talking nonsense


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Legend said:


> I wish Don Callis and Kevin Kelly were on commentary.
> 
> Its taking away from the spectacle that the JR and Barnett are clueless and talking nonsense




Jr an outter shell of himself


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

i wish i had the japanese feed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Tanahashi so goat


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Hangman is micheal hayes son.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Jeff cobb >>>>


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hangman is micheal hayes son.


He's Stephen Amell's Brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

This tag match should be fire.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

what are you guys watching?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

"Who the hell's legal? I 'unno, does it matter?"

JR is me whenever I watch tag team matches in NJPW.



[S-A-F] said:


> what are you guys watching?



G1 at the Cow Palace.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> what are you guys watching?


G1 its on axs tv


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

This match heat.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Anti-climactic ending, but great match all the same. MotN so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Who the hell paying to go to a lions event


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

this production


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah that match was fire.

Moonsung Cho


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Good video package... but honestly it kinda made me wanna root for Cody.
I suppose it doesn't matter since it doesn't seem like this brand gives a shit about faces and heels, but still.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

Cody gonna lose then the OG BC is gonna split from the Elite.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

"All the following matches will be for championships."
"Wait, actually, this one isn't, my mistake."

JR's bad commentary is endearing, I won't lie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Fuck the Young Bucks.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi Ghost. 
You been watching the show? Enjoying it so far?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Vanilla midgets kicking out of anything is sum real bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

watching garbage New Japan huh?

I mean that's cute and all but you guys should check out the real show.........

TNA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Still cant believe people paid tickets to raw 25


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Still cant believe people paid tickets to raw 25


people paying for anything WWE related are fools .

Pirate the fuck out of them guys


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> watching garbage New Japan huh?
> 
> I mean that's cute and all but you guys should check out the real show.........
> 
> TNA



You joke but I hear TNA's pretty watchable these days.
Been meaning to check it out. Tried about 3 weeks ago, but fell asleep because I was at the brink of death. I was woken up by a man loudly trying to _actually murder_ another imaginary man in the middle of the woods. Wanna figure out what the fuck *that* was.
So I guess I have incentive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You joke but I hear TNA's pretty watchable these days.
> Been meaning to check it out. Tried about 3 weeks ago, but fell asleep because I was at the brink of death. I was woken up by a man loudly trying to _actually murder_ another imaginary man in the middle of the woods. Wanna figure out what the fuck *that* was.
> So I guess I have incentive.



I tried it and it still gives me the "stop trying to live and die already old man " vibes


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You joke but I hear TNA's pretty watchable these days.
> Been meaning to check it out. Tried about 3 weeks ago, but fell asleep because I was at the brink of death. I was woken up by a man loudly trying to _actually murder_ another imaginary man in the middle of the woods. Wanna figure out what the fuck *that* was.
> So I guess I have incentive.


TNA's Bray Wyatt when he dabbles with laced drugs?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

This hiromu and dragon lee match bout to be at least 4 stars


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

Hiromu is always gonna get atleast 3.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

That entire sequence 



[S-A-F] said:


> TNA's Bray Wyatt when he dabbles with laced drugs?



Possibly??
I was in half-asleep mode, so it honestly scared the crap out of me too much to absorb much of it.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Dragon Lee: "I'm gonna forceably concave your neck."
Taka: "K"

Why do I watch this shit? It's absolutely barbaric.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Jesus fuck akebaajabbwab


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

The juniors always try to murder each other


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

I love Juice Robinson lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That entire sequence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love when a wrestling segment has the ability to spook the fuck out of me since so many of them rarely do.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

HerpeesHarry said:
			
		

> jay white should date alexa bliss, they both like scene shit like my chemical romance and bowling for god damned soup



Comment from the Taima chat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Jay white tryna cosplay as kenny omega


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I love when a wrestling segment has the ability to spook the fuck out of me since so many of them rarely do.



Well, it's not like it was overtly scary or anything. I just get easily spooked when introduced to too much stimulus immediately after waking up. The segment was pretty intense though. Dude kept attacking/choking people with a fuckin' pipe. This car pulls up and this guy and this lady start yelling at him to stop chasing the imaginary man. Dude attacks _them_ with the pipe. The lady's crying and shit. I didn't know what the fuck to make of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You watcjing?


nah got a link? my uncle bugging me to watch UFC ppv with him instead.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Threw him into the fucking railing so hard, the damn thing created sparks, holy fuck. 
Also, JR is pissed.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

This heat.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Well, it's not like it was overtly scary or anything. I just get easily spooked when introduced to too much stimulus immediately after waking up. The segment was pretty intense though. Dude kept attacking/choking people with a fuckin' pipe. This car pulls up and this guy and this lady start yelling at him to stop chasing the imaginary man. Dude attacks _them_ with the pipe. The lady's crying and shit. I didn't know what the fuck to make of it.


I know what you're talking about because the same shit has happened to me a few times. Usually when someone has my key and come in and I think someones breaking in about to murder my ass.   Segment sounds wild as hell tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah got a link? my uncle bugging me to watch UFC ppv with him instead.


Dont have a link. Its on tv.

But a friend of mine offered for me to watch the ufc fights with him but im not feeling well so im at home watching njpw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Jay white got that heat.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

That was a really fucking good spot. 

EDIT*
JR hates NJPW now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

*JR IS FUCKING LOOSE!*


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

SCREAMING 
SYAAVA


THAT WAS AMAZING

JR CUSSING AHAHA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Jay White about as convincing being an emo as Nakamura is at being a good worker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Juice Robinson not rolling over the superplex into a Falcon Arrow. Japanese wrestling confirmed for inferior.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

These shit-tier crucifix elbows from Jay White


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Never realized how likeable juice is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

This friend Jay White wearing Benoit tights to show how edgy he is.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

That's like the 3rd time a kickout happened when the match should've ended.
I hope we don't get yet another lackluster finish.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

JUICE


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

I'll give that one a pass, that pop was somethin' else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Damn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Cody


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

This was their best match in their careers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Former champions Vader and Bob Sapp


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Brandi rhodes so fucking sexy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Man Shinsuke looked different....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Can Kenny wrestle the match of his life and carry Cody to a three star match!?!?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Cody looks like a fucking dork.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

I posted links earlier


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Cody and his bargain-basement throne.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

Cody is a cartoon villain and i love it lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

Codý dressed like rukia.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Good crowd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Brandi needs to sit on my face.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2018)

CODY is a joke


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Seth Rollins is at home like "Why the hell are those guys selling that superplex?"


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 7, 2018)

They just injured a innocent  by standard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 7, 2018)

Why the fuck are they doing a close up on the belt during a pin?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

THANK FUCKING GOD THEY SWERVED US, I WAS GONNA SCREAM BLOODY MURDER IN MY APARTMENT.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the fuck are they doing a close up on the belt during a pin?



High school play tier production.
It's my one problem about tonight's show.


----------



## Legend (Jul 7, 2018)

Almost suplexed him out of the ring


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Cody wins via suplex lmao


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

This match is 900% Kenny Omega carrying Cody's sorry ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

Japanese tables are undefeated


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

This match was a squash


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

8 stars for Cody getting destroyed


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

now to go from NJPW to UFC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

The Monster Meng


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

Firing Squad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 8, 2018)

Haku number one contender now


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2018)

Cody should sell used cars instead of wrestling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

So Lesnar really not defending his title at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2018)

This is some next level tone deaf shit from WWE.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Brock cut a better promo in UFC than he did the past 6 years in WWE


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Fuuuuuuuuuck you already know Roman is gonna cut a 20 min promo about Lesnar being in Vegas tonight instead of RAW on Monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Brock cut a better promo in UFC than he did the past 6 years in WWE


Probably because he couldn't give a monkey shit about what he does in wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Roman still gonna get booed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Dave saying takahashi got a broken neck


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave saying takahashi got a broken neck


The fuck kinda vicious ass matches ya'll watch last night?!??


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2018)

reigns will defeat the man who defeats cormier



that rub


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck you already know Roman is gonna cut a 20 min promo about Lesnar being in Vegas tonight instead of RAW on Monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

God Movement said:


> reigns will defeat the man who defeats cormier
> 
> 
> 
> that rub


inb4 brock loses and retires from pro wrestling before anyone gets a rub from him.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The fuck kinda vicious ass matches ya'll watch last night?!??



Just your typical Japanese wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 8, 2018)

They keep booking these 2 specific dudes against each other and they keep taking years off their careers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Lesnar gonna get destroyed by Cormier


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck you already know Roman is gonna cut a 20 min promo about Lesnar being in Vegas tonight instead of RAW on Monday.


@WhatADrag and I won't be watching.  Follow our lead!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

Laughing so hard at UFC fans that now call their own sport fake after last night


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2018)

lmao woke up this morning to seeing people dump on some moonwalk ddt.


----------



## teddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Jesus fuck i hope takahashi doesn’t turn out too worse for wear. that bump was brutal


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 8, 2018)

Just heard about the Bork stuff. Vince is a legitimate jackass. Bork era is officially worse than Triple H's reign of terror or even the Special Guest host era. 

And to think 20 years ago Vince legit screwed Bret for the same thing that just happened. Vince grew up to be a big beta bitch didn't he?


----------



## teddy (Jul 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I'll give that one a pass, that pop was somethin' else.


Also great storytelling to catch him with a roll up. juice called that shit 


overall a really good match imo. appropriately violent _(sorry jr __) _with a classic face/heel dynamic bolstered by a great crowd


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

I heard that JR was horrendous on commentary.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 8, 2018)

@Jake CENA stop downplaying Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They keep booking these 2 specific dudes against each other and they keep taking years off their careers



If someone did that move in WWE they'd be suspended for 6 months, Vince would be taking screaming phone calls from the sponsors and likely WWE front page would have 5 different apologies on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just heard about the Bork stuff. Vince is a legitimate jackass. Bork era is officially worse than Triple H's reign of terror or even the Special Guest host era.
> 
> And to think 20 years ago Vince legit screwed Bret for the same thing that just happened. Vince grew up to be a big beta bitch didn't he?


Vince only wants to get bitched by a big muscular man.


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard that JR was horrendous on commentary.


Hot Garbage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just heard about the Bork stuff. Vince is a legitimate jackass. Bork era is officially worse than Triple H's reign of terror or even the Special Guest host era.
> 
> And to think 20 years ago Vince legit screwed Bret for the same thing that just happened. Vince grew up to be a big beta bitch didn't he?


Vince is beta gay . I thought we all knew this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard that JR was horrendous on commentary.



JR should have retired after his wife was killed in the car accident last year.  The poor guy has not been the same since.



Doom Guy said:


> Vince is beta gay . I thought we all knew this



I bet he saw the one muscle guy in his trailer park as a child and fantasised about him every night since.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

Like if Bret was as physically big as Lesnar Vince would have offered him some head and ass back in 97.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2018)

Legend said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuck you already know Roman is gonna cut a 20 min promo about Lesnar being in Vegas tonight instead of RAW on Monday.



I think WWE probably really likes where Roman is right now. In their mind, having him pop shit at Lesnar is probably the most relevant they can get him. It sounds pathetic but they're making money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

I wonder guys if Vince could read our shit talk about him , would he bury us , laugh at our jokes, or try to blame others?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They keep booking these 2 specific dudes against each other and they keep taking years off their careers


Jesus christ

Whats worse


Njpw going all out or wwe full time schedule


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2018)

Probably laugh and make a joke about internet posters having pornhub in another tab.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Probably laugh and make a joke about internet posters having pornhub in another tab.


I usually do have it in another tab

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Probably laugh and make a joke about internet posters having pornhub in another tab.


I'd rather he did this then straight up call us out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Whats worse
> 
> ...


Full time . Least the guys have down time to recover.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just heard about the Bork stuff. Vince is a legitimate jackass. Bork era is officially worse than Triple H's reign of terror or even the Special Guest host era.
> 
> And to think 20 years ago Vince legit screwed Bret for the same thing that just happened. Vince grew up to be a big beta bitch didn't he?



Honestly, it's kinda hard to get mad at him or his decisions anymore. I mean dude's company is making 4 billion dollars over the next half decade despite stuff like this and being all wishy washy with someone who was _supposed_ to be his top guy for the last 5 years. At some point it stopped being his fault.

I'd probably be shitposting just as much if I were in the same position. People just keep lining my pockets despite my best efforts to get them to knock it off, so fuck it.



Raiden said:


> Probably laugh and make a joke about internet posters having pornhub in another tab.



>2018
>Not having pornhub in another tab

Vince isn't _that_ out of touch.



WhatADrag said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Whats worse
> 
> ...



The latter, imo. At least with the former it's just the wrestlers being fucking retarded because they have fewer dates, so they feel like they can get away with it. It can easily be avoided by telling them to stop.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Laughing so hard at UFC fans that now call their own sport fake after last night



Bout time they caught on.
The little I hear about UFC nowadays makes it seem like the fakest shit imaginable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Honestly, this is great that Lesnar is champ. It will have whoever eventually beats him so over. But it wll be wasted on roman or a braun cash in when it should be used on a guy like Seth.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Bout time they caught on.
> The little I hear about UFC nowadays makes it seem like the fakest shit imaginable.



Vince wants WWE to be like UFC real

Dana White decides that actually UFC would be better as WWE scripted.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Honestly, this is great that Lesnar is champ. It will have whoever eventually beats him so over. But it wll be wasted on roman or a braun cash in when it should be used on a guy like Seth.



Seth though can't be considered someone who would realistically beat him.  He was beaten down hard, worse than Roman did in any of his matches with Brock.  Seth only survived cause dead man doing Nakamura before Nakamura on Brock.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Seth though can't be considered someone who would realistically beat him.  He was beaten down hard, worse than Roman did in any of his matches with Brock.  Seth only survived cause dead man doing Nakamura before Nakamura on Brock.


Hush. They just gotta go the eddie/lesnar format.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince wants WWE to be like UFC real
> 
> Dana White decides that actually UFC would be better as WWE scripted.



The grass is always greener, they say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2018)

UFC and NBA are fraud

Its all rigged


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince wants WWE to be like UFC real
> 
> Dana White decides that actually UFC would be better as WWE scripted.


This comment deserves main event respect


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

Arguing over Bleach.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Arguing over Bleach.



Playing for keeps

Or

Trying to recruit Rukia into the Wyatt Family


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Playing for keeps
> 
> Or
> 
> Trying to recruit Rukia into the Wyatt Family


Trying?
Rukia's been a sleeper Wyatt all along.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 8, 2018)

We really cant trust rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Follow the buzzards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

Going back to UFC becoming more WWE and Vince wanting WWE to be looking realistic UFC + Brock showing up.  What if Dana and Vince all this time have been meeting secretly, letting out these "stories" to make it seem like Brock wants out of Wrestling, but in reality is happy doing both.  Plus all the behind the scenes stuff is also Dana doing what he can to make Punk look like a bitch in the Octagon too just to make Vince laugh. /Tinfoil hat time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Fuck Batman #50.  What a bunch of bullshit!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Batman #50.  What a bunch of bullshit!


Is that the one where Batman marries Catwoman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is that the one where Batman marries Catwoman?


"Marries".  Lol.  Gimme a break.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "Marries".  Lol.  Gimme a break.


I'll take that as a yes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Batman #50.  What a bunch of bullshit!



This part of the New 52.  Haven't kept up in a very long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Marvel is kicking DC’s ass at more than just movies.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is that the one where Batman marries Catwoman?


They copped out in the end because the writer didn't want to fuck up the status quo I guess. A lot of fans are pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

I didn’t even like the concept of them getting married.  But they delivered a big nothing after building to this for a year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Going back to UFC becoming more WWE and Vince wanting WWE to be looking realistic UFC + Brock showing up.  What if Dana and Vince all this time have been meeting secretly, letting out these "stories" to make it seem like Brock wants out of Wrestling, but in reality is happy doing both.  Plus all the behind the scenes stuff is also Dana doing what he can to make Punk look like a bitch in the Octagon too just to make Vince laugh. /Tinfoil hat time



Vince is contemplating on booking his shows like UFC real because he wants to capitalize on Ronda Rousey. They will go all in for this rookie and will give her a true once in a lifetime monster push once she’s back. Ronda will be squashing matches making her opponents tap or win via TKO or referee stoppage. Once Ronda wins the women’s title, Paul Heyman will join her and be the fem Lesnar. And there’s nothing we can do about it!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

LMAO.  The Revival made some comment bragging about beating Roman and Lashley twice.  And Angle called those wins meaningless.  Angle got a lot of shit in his comments.  And he deleted his post.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2018)

Fuck Kurt Angle he’s a sell out now. Sucking up to Roman 

He should be making that punk ass samoan pig tap out!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t even like the concept of them getting married.  But they delivered a big nothing after building to this for a year.


I always feel like comic books are probably about as good as wwe is at making the fans waste their time. Which is why I never jumped into any and just stuck with the animated tv shows or movies.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2018)

DC comics are ferry tail tier


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They copped out in the end because the writer didn't want to fuck up the status quo I guess. A lot of fans are pissed.


That's fucking stupid. Especially considering they've been married in other iterations of the series. I don't care much for pairings but as Rukia said if they've done all that build up just to pussy out it must be infuriating.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2018)

Spider Gwen is the only thing I read regularly anymore.  Loved Matt Murdock as the Kingpin.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO.  The Revival made some comment bragging about beating Roman and Lashley twice.  And Angle called those wins meaningless.  Angle got a lot of shit in his comments.  And he deleted his post.



Angle is only burying tag teams because he once held tag team titles with Vacant forgetting Vacant carried the team.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

I hate GM Angle.  Maybe more than anyone else on the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

LAX in 45 minutes.  Tiring being a world traveler guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO.  The Revival made some comment bragging about beating Roman and Lashley twice.  And Angle called those wins meaningless.  Angle got a lot of shit in his comments.  And he deleted his post.


Its amazing how bad of a GM angle is. I actually miss Foley. At least his fuckups could be explained away to Steph and The Authority trying to undermine him. What's Angle's excuse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Angle was only a good GM when he was trying to screw Eddie out of the title and Big Show tried to cripple Angle for constantly fucking with him too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Aren’t we supposed to consider Stephanie an unreasonable heel when she appoints Corbin to babysit Angle?  Because I don’t feel that way at all.  I’m relieved that someone is there to keep Angle from fucking up too badly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That's fucking stupid. Especially considering they've been married in other iterations of the series. I don't care much for pairings but as Rukia said if they've done all that build up just to pussy out it must be infuriating.


Yeah it sounds like people wasted money on those batch of comics surrounding this story arc. Its sad and shit like this is why I've been so hesitant with giving any comics a go.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Spider Gwen is the only thing I read regularly anymore.  Loved Matt Murdock as the Kingpin.


Daredevil became the Kingpin?!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

In a way Bruce lucked out.  Talia is hotter than Selina.  Lots of DC women are to be honest.  Get someone better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah it sounds like people wasted money on those batch of comics surrounding this story arc. Its sad and shit like this is why I've been so hesitant with giving any comics a go.


Honestly can't remember the last time I actually bought or read the comics. Just too much disappointing shit over the years, too many fucking reboots, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Daredevil became the Kingpin?!


It’s a different universe.  And he seems to be responsible for all of the crime in New York City.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In a way Bruce lucked out.  Talia is hotter than Selina.  Lots of DC women are to be honest.  Get someone better.


Bruce should have a threesome with WonderWoman and Lois Lane for the ultimate cucking of Superman.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Angle is fucking unprofessional too.  Sending text messages when he should be concentrating on his shows.

And he looks like a dope that doesn’t even know how to send text messages or hold a phone.

(god I fucking hate Angle.)


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruce should have a threesome with WonderWoman and Lois Lane for the ultimate cucking of Superman.



This seems like the missing scene in Batman and Superman world's finest. (Since Bruce was with Lois in that)


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Angle is fucking unprofessional too.  Sending text messages when he should be concentrating on his shows.
> 
> And he looks like a dope that doesn’t even know how to send text messages or hold a phone.
> 
> (god I fucking hate Angle.)



I just don't get why WWE is trying to mix delusional heel Kurt with face Kurt.  When there's so many different versions to go with.  Like manipulative bastard Kurt.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In a way Bruce lucked out.  Talia is hotter than Selina.  Lots of DC women are to be honest.  Get someone better.


Yeah but Talia is a crazy bitch. Maybe fuck with Zatanna, she's hot as fuck and doesn't seem looney in any of the stuff I've seen her in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruce should have a threesome with WonderWoman and Lois Lane for the ultimate cucking of Superman.


They keep trying to put Superman with Wonder Woman in the recent stuff I've seen like some of the recent DC animated movies and the Injustice games. Even though she was all over Batman's D in the old Justice League cartoons.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its amazing how bad of a GM angle is. I actually miss Foley. At least his fuckups could be explained away to Steph and The Authority trying to undermine him. What's Angle's excuse?


That he's not playing with a full deck!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Fuck Kurt Angle he’s a sell out now. Sucking up to Roman
> 
> He should be making that punk ass samoan pig tap out!


I guess we can all agree.

Angle sucks.

So when you see him chant "you suck"


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Basically Catwoman said a happy Batman would make him ineffective. In reality Bane has been pulling the strings behind everything to emotionally cripple Batman. They are rumored to actually get married in issue [HASHTAG]#100[/HASHTAG].

Also Also The New 52 ended in 2016

Also Also DC is better selling and higher rated than Marvel Comicwise for the past 2.5 years. (I read both companies. My Pull list had 18 comics last week)


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Daredevil became the Kingpin?!


in regular continuity kingpin is the mayor of NY and Murdock is Deputy Mayor


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> in regular continuity kingpin is the mayor of NY and Murdock is Deputy Mayor


That's wild. wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

Chapter 345 of Kingdom>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Going back to UFC becoming more WWE and Vince wanting WWE to be looking realistic UFC + Brock showing up.  What if Dana and Vince all this time have been meeting secretly, letting out these "stories" to make it seem like Brock wants out of Wrestling, but in reality is happy doing both.  Plus all the behind the scenes stuff is also Dana doing what he can to make Punk look like a bitch in the Octagon too just to make Vince laugh. /Tinfoil hat time



I'd actually totally believe that first part.
Everything I've heard about Dana gives me the impression that he's a pathological liar, which makes him perfect for wrestling. And really how well this Brock stuff is working out for Brock himself feels too convenient, so yeah, I wouldn't have trouble buying it if that were revealed by some ex-writer or whatever in the future.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I guess we can all agree.
> 
> Angle sucks.
> 
> So when you see him chant "you suck"



Yeah, GM Kurt is trash. And I wish I could say I dunno why the fuck they're doing this, but really I know exactly why. The underlying subtext of these face authority figures is that the McMahons/Helmsleys are the only ones that have any idea what the hell they're doing. Foley's too old and busted, Kurt's had one too many concussions, Bryan is too over-emotional about this whole "not being a wrestler anymore" nonsense, and the McMahons, love 'em or hate 'em, are realistically always in the right. It's just one big masturbation session.

The only outlier is Paige afaik. How's she doing these days? I haven't heard anything bad, so I'm guessing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, GM Kurt is trash. And I wish I could say I dunno why the fuck they're doing this, but really I know exactly why. The underlying subtext of these face authority figures is that the McMahons/Helmsleys are the only ones that have any idea what the hell they're doing. Foley's too old and busted, Kurt's had one too many concussions, Bryan is too over-emotional about this whole "not being a wrestler anymore" nonsense, and the McMahons, love 'em or hate 'em, are realistically always in the right. It's just one big masturbation session.
> 
> The only outlier is Paige afaik. How's she doing these days? I haven't heard anything bad, so I'm guessing pretty well at the moment.


She's solid as hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> in regular continuity kingpin is the mayor of NY and Murdock is Deputy Mayor


Ohhhhhh shiiiiitttyt


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2018)

Hiromu seems to be pulling through btw.
Apparently he can "sit up" and speak full sentences, so that's good to know.
Here's to hearing more good news soon.

Jesus, I saw a gif of that spot in slow motion earlier this afternoon and it's worse than I though. Dude's lucky he didn't die _right there in the ring_.



Doom Guy said:


> She's solid as hell.



No, I mean as a GM. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jokes aside, good to hear. Good to know there's someone in this position that hasn't been fucking ruined.

...yet....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Basically Catwoman said a happy Batman would make him ineffective. In reality Bane has been pulling the strings behind everything to emotionally cripple Batman. They are rumored to actually get married in issue [HASHTAG]#100[/HASHTAG].
> 
> Also Also The New 52 ended in 2016
> 
> Also Also DC is better selling and higher rated than Marvel Comicwise for the past 2.5 years. (I read both companies. My Pull list had 18 comics last week)


That's four years away.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Is that true about DC selling better?  It seems like every time I check the sales.  Only the bat books sell decently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Hiromu seems to be pulling through btw.
> Apparently he can "sit up" and speak full sentences, so that's good to know.
> Here's to hearing more good news soon.
> 
> ...


Honestly she seems to be more charismatic and easy to deal with as GM than previously thought.


Also better than having it be someone lame like Shane


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, GM Kurt is trash. And I wish I could say I dunno why the fuck they're doing this, but really I know exactly why. The underlying subtext of these face authority figures is that the McMahons/Helmsleys are the only ones that have any idea what the hell they're doing. Foley's too old and busted, Kurt's had one too many concussions, Bryan is too over-emotional about this whole "not being a wrestler anymore" nonsense, and the McMahons, love 'em or hate 'em, are realistically always in the right. It's just one big masturbation session.
> 
> The only outlier is Paige afaik. How's she doing these days? I haven't heard anything bad, so I'm guessing pretty well at the moment.



Paige is dope as hell.

Nothing was wrong with DB either, it was just obvious he didn't want the role and we wanted him in the ring.

As for Kurt, they make him look stupid on purpose, not because they want to look good but because its funny to pick on Kurt. They have always done this with Kurt. He's always the butt of the jokes. Hes that one family member who everyone loves to clown on and they don't see that in a malicious way.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> Whats worse
> 
> ...



I think on average the NJPW style is tougher than the grind of the WWE schedule, especially for Americans

The WWE schedule can lead to crazy years where it seems like everyone is out but the injuries in NJPW are usually some type of career threatening shit. Jericho's worked 2 matches in NJPW and he thinks he has permanent back damage from the Omega match. 

Takahashi and Dragon Lee have been doing this same shit all over the world in AAA, ROH, and NJPW for like what. 3-5 years? Shibata was headbutting fools in RevPro too before he finally cracked his noggin against Okada. Point being that it's not just schedule it's a general lack of structure for the whole thing. That said the NJPW style turned jobbing ass CJ Parker into scrappy underdog babyface Juice Robinson.

Didn't Leltzer say they do like 70 less shows than WWE?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Foley was worse than Kurt imo

That's like saying I'd rather drink paint instead of glue though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

I think Omega/Bucks will be Vader tier when they come to the WWE now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I think Omega/Bucks will be Vader tier when they come to the WWE now.



I don't see the comparison because all the stupid shit WWE likes is dumb shit the Elite do anyway

Rainbow tights Kenny will be just fine. VKM hates tag teams though so Bucks will probably peak in their WWE form when they win the Dusty, but they could do E&C skits with Hardy in ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige is dope as hell.
> 
> Nothing was wrong with DB either, it was just obvious he didn't want the role and we wanted him in the ring.
> 
> As for Kurt, they make him look stupid on purpose, not because they want to look good but because its funny to pick on Kurt. They have always done this with Kurt. He's always the butt of the jokes. Hes that one family member who everyone loves to clown on and they don't see that in a malicious way.


I need Kurt to snap and just german stephanie through a wall. but not to set up another fucking hhh feud! just have them fire him after that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, GM Kurt is trash. And I wish I could say I dunno why the fuck they're doing this, but really I know exactly why. The underlying subtext of these face authority figures is that the McMahons/Helmsleys are the only ones that have any idea what the hell they're doing. Foley's too old and busted, Kurt's had one too many concussions, Bryan is too over-emotional about this whole "not being a wrestler anymore" nonsense, and the McMahons, love 'em or hate 'em, are realistically always in the right. It's just one big masturbation session.
> 
> The only outlier is Paige afaik. How's she doing these days? I haven't heard anything bad, so I'm guessing pretty well at the moment.


Regal still the GOAT tier GM. The 205 Live GM is also pretty good as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't see the comparison because all the stupid shit WWE likes is dumb shit the Elite do anyway
> 
> Rainbow tights Kenny will be just fine. VKM hates tag teams though so Bucks will probably peak in their WWE form when they win the Dusty, but they could do E&C skits with Hardy in ring.


I thought Vader was basically an outer shell of himself due to injuries by the time he got to the E?

I meant that. 

I might be wrong with the comparison though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

WWE should just poach Dario Cueto


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

The move the guy took that broke his neck was a stupid move.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Yoko Kurama is a legend



Rukia said:


> The move the guy took that broke his neck was a stupid move.



The Phoenix plex and Code Red are about equal dumbness to me


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

What the odds we get dc in the ring


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Stranger things have happened so I wouldn't handicap it at 0

Vince has gotten bigger stars than DC to show up, hell Rousey is a bigger star than Cormier


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

Need nakamura to dance to fake love.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Table for Three tonight is Alexa Bliss, Lita, and Trish Stratus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

This friend Jay White out there breaking Jim Ross' rib.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Table for Three tonight is Alexa Bliss, Lita, and Trish Stratus.


This better lead into an orgy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Jay White out there breaking Jim Ross' rib.


Good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This better lead into an orgy.


When i walk into the room>>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

If it gets Jim off commentary, I'm all for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When i walk into the room>>


No men allowed. Lets watch them all just go to town on each other.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

UFC fans can complain all they want but that shit is extra boring when there is no shit talking going on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

This is the most buzz UFC has had in a while.


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Remember what I said about Roman starting RAW off with a bitchfest about Brock.


[S-A-F] said:


> That's wild. wtf


Yep.


Doom Guy said:


> Ohhhhhh shiiiiitttyt


Riiight.


Rukia said:


> That's four years away.
> 
> Fuck this company.


2 Years Away. Batman is a bi-monthly book.


Rukia said:


> Is that true about DC selling better?  It seems like every time I check the sales.  Only the bat books sell decently.


Yeah ever since Rebirth started.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

The main event of All-In may end up being Cody vs Flip Gordon

HOLY SHIT THEY CONNED ALL YOU SMARKS


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

You guys are on your own tonight.  I'm planning on enjoying Monday for once.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The main event of All-In may end up being Cody vs Flip Gordon
> 
> HOLY SHIT THEY CONNED ALL YOU SMARKS


Kinda like Paul conned you ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

Disco Inferno would beat the fuck out of Cody in a shoot fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys are on your own tonight.  I'm planning on enjoying Monday for once.



I'll probably tune in to see the first few minutes of the show . Not sure about after though. I feel you lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

raw so bad even rukia can't pretend its a 'big night' anymore.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Raw without Rukia is slightly more watchable


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The main event of All-In may end up being Cody vs Flip Gordon
> 
> HOLY SHIT THEY CONNED ALL YOU SMARKS



I’ve been meaning to ask, but do you usually go to BOLA and are you going this year? 

I was looking at the field and it’s crazy how many imports and first timers they needed. The indys done been gutted.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys are on your own tonight.  I'm planning on enjoying Monday for once.


Damn. Vince even broke Rukia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Ok, recap city with Roman as the focal point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Meh, promo doesn't catch my attention.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Roman looks a bit puffy in the gut. Wonder if he's off the ephedra


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

I wonder if VKM knows the difference between Zeus and Lashley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

So Zayn can insult Lashley's family and army service and Lashley is all smiles but Roman was slightly mean to Lashley and he's all serious and frowns?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Did they really make Finn take a bump in a pull away brawl for a storyline he's not even in


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

This feud is straight garbage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

This spiel again.  Two fight, bring out the locker room, try to separate.    So I take it it's going to be just the three of us tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Balor taking cheap shots at Corbin but The Constable is too professional to retaliate.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2018)

lmao can coach sound anymore disinterested when he says, "that was incredible."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats, WWE.  You made your locker room look like shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

You know a feud straight garbage when a brawl segment isn't even fun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats, WWE.  You made your locker room look like shit.


And Roman still stands tall. Just like VKM likes it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Lashley's music is jobber level


----------



## Legend (Jul 9, 2018)

Roman was getting his ass whipped


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Bliss' implants are distracting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Why is Lashley's music playing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Did they just piggy back Alexa and Mickie's promo to this shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Lashley's music playing?



To make him seem like less of a jobber to Roman?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did they just piggy back Alexa and Mickie's promo to this shit.



Oh and VKM scripted it. You can tell by how stilted and unnatural the dialogue was.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Is there seriously no other face or heel these two can fight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> To make him seem like less of a jobber to Roman?


At least its not as bad as Roman's music playing after The Revival beat his ass and laid him out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2018)

lmao at that cringeworthy segment with Bliss and James.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is there seriously no other face or heel these two can fight?


Rusev is going to interfere. Hardy will come for the save. Hardy and Styles vs. Rusev and Nakamura. Quote this in 24 hours time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm honestly impressed by how VKM was able to kill any desire to see a Nakamura/Styles match for a long time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm honestly impressed by how VKM was able to kill any desire to see a Nakamura/Styles match for a long time


The fans wanted it so badly that Vince took it as a personal challenge to ruin any desire for that matchup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Fuck sakes this show is trying me.   I mean I'm mostly active here in this thread and it's trying to keep coming here when the product is this.    The only other thread I go to is the Toonami one and that's because the shows shown actually have me invested.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

What was the point of Alexa getting new boobs if we were just going to get shots of Charlotte's diminished glute syndrome?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Let me at least say this, Magnus must be one of the luckiest guys in the business to have landed James.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Magnus is the Janetty in his marriage to Mickie


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Did they just interrupt the match with a promo for their own PPV?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Magnus is the Janetty in his marriage to Mickie



He may be riding coat tail in the marriage but he rode her enough to get a child out of her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Bayley should take notes, that how you retaliate with the kendo stick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let me at least say this, Magnus must be one of the luckiest guys in the business to have landed James.


Poor Kenny is somewhere beating off in tears.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> He may be riding coat tail in the marriage but he rode her enough to get a child out of her.



Getting a kid out of it is basically snatching defeat from the jaws of victory


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

What Jay shoulda done when none of the white girls he trained would let him smack.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Jay Lethal is gonna have to move to Japan or Mexico to make a living when he gets #metoo'd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

So Nia promising prison rape at Extreme Rules then.  And speaking of prison rape, a recap of the KO/Braun saga.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

So what next on this week of Braun's workplace harassment of Owens?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd say poor KO but this is what he wants. Dude has no desire to go back to the indys. It's not a Neville situation for him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

I think it's funny how certain acts are marooned on C-shows like Main Event but VKM finds tv time for Mojo and No Way Jose

They should definitely win an emmy


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Jay Lethal is gonna have to move to Japan or Mexico to make a living when he gets #metoo'd


he'll go from family friendly macho man from the 80s-90s to pimp savage from the late 90s-00s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Congrats, the Pounce just got shitted on by becoming a signature move.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Why would Mojo, after 3 weeks of saying Jose isn't worth it, fight Jose now? Why does Jose keep insisting on having this match?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2018)

So due to birthday reasons I have been unable to watch raw tonight.  Is Vince giving me a birthday present by making it just as bad as last few weeks or has quality suddenly shot up with the inmates taking over?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So due to birthday reasons I have been unable to watch raw tonight.  Is Vince giving me a birthday present by making it just as bad as last few weeks or has quality suddenly shot up with the inmates taking over?


Its worse


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 9, 2018)

No Way Jose putting on a muay thai clinch and knee striking Mojo was


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Damn Corey didn't even bother responding to Coach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Is this shit finally done. Is this reliving the Sunday Night Heat over now.   Spasms wins, the dead on arrival gimmick of NXT is defeated, and I don't care.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Degrassi the WWE edition continues with Bayley and Sasha.  Jinder the guru on now.  Fuck I'm wanting to quit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Elias, Rollins, Ziggler, Drew, KO and Braun (though as of late I'm annoyed with the KO obsession) are the only worthwhile things on RAW atm.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is this shit finally done. Is this reliving the Sunday Night Heat over now.   Spasms wins, the dead on arrival gimmick of NXT is defeated, and I don't care.


Dancing gimmicks never go far in wwe. /shrug


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Former IC champion bothers you when you once held the main belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Ziggelr going to bring the IC title, win at ER, and then walk out on the belt the next night as his MO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

This Seth/Dolph promo has been the first good thing tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Ziggy is right, Rollins never fucked Amy Schumer so he will never be Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Comedy got a little cringe near the end but Drew/Seth should be a good match and I thought overall the segment was decent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Sheep fucker.  That's what was missing with Drew's character.  Proof that WWE hires it's writers from high school.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’ve been meaning to ask, but do you usually go to BOLA and are you going this year?
> 
> I was looking at the field and it’s crazy how many imports and first timers they needed. The indys done been gutted.



I usually go to night two or the finals. Didn't go last year and probably won't go this year though. Want to see PCO but it's usually 120 degrees inside and the last place on earth you wanna be is with 500 sweaty wrestling fans.

It was fun watching everyone call Sami Callahan a dumbfuck for wrestling in his biker gear and almost getting heatstroke though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Sort of heelish tactics by Hardy there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sheep fucker.  That's what was missing with Drew's character.  Proof that WWE hires it's writers from high school.



What, "sufferin succotash" wasn't already?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh look a recap of the shitting on the Raw locker room.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Someone @ me when the Drew/Seth match is on. I'm tapping out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look a recap of the shitting on the Raw locker room.




You almost feel like they're doing shit on purpose to gas people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Miz's show looks more interesting than what been promoted on the Bellas show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Welp did my time and am at my limits.  See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Someone @ me when the Drew/Seth match is on. I'm tapping out.



Before I goes, just posting on what are the chances the Jinder guru shows up to make the save.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I usually go to night two or the finals. Didn't go last year and probably won't go this year though. Want to see PCO but it's usually 120 degrees inside and the last place on earth you wanna be is with 500 sweaty wrestling fans.
> 
> It was fun watching everyone call Sami Callahan a dumbfuck for wrestling in his biker gear and almost getting heatstroke though.


Shit! They can't hook the guys up with some AC??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Before I goes, just posting on what are the chances the Jinder guru shows up to make the save.


I would shoot something if that happened. Just let them have a match with a clean finish. Then Dolph and Drew can beat up Seth post-match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit! They can't hook the guys up with some AC??



There's AC, but PWG packs everyone in like sardines.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

Braun gonna lose when he powerslams KO through the ring and Owens crawls out from under the ring.

Calling it now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Someone @ me when the Drew/Seth match is on. I'm tapping out.


Y'all bitches didn't @ me


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

Entire thread turned heel on Trollbias.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Entire thread turned heel on Trollbias.


Doom Guy or Rukia would have @ ed me if they were here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

Drew is so much better than Seth or Dolph. Why is this dude a henchman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drew is so much better than Seth or Dolph. Why is this dude a henchman.


I like Dolph but Drew turning on him and taking his title will be so so good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

HOLY SHIT SETH DIDN'T KICK OUT OF SOMEONE'S FINISHER AND SHIT ALL OVER THEM BY DOING TWENTY MOVES IN A ROW RIGHT AFTER


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

Drew Mac with that W. Man needs to be in a title hunt soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

mfw Seth didn't base the match around his knee being destroyed for once


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2018)

RAW in Sasha's hometown and she only gets a 3- minute pre-recorded Group Therapy segment. Never change Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 9, 2018)

Fuck Boston


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias what did Kevin do??? Why is Angle putting him in a cage with Strowman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2018)

Angle decision gonna make Rukia now go and watch the whole RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

No.  Definitely not.  It was a peaceful evening without that three hour show as an anchor.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Nakamura and AJ are fighting tomorrow?  Why the fuck would wwe book that match?  AJ just ended that feud at the last PPV!

This company is just fucking dumb.  Good lord.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias what did Kevin do??? Why is Angle putting him in a cage with Strowman?


He did nothing. That's the thing. He had a doctor's note saying he wasn't fit to wrestle tonight and was chilling in Angle's office since that was the only place Braun wouldn't wreck, so when Braun showed up and couldn't wreck KO in Angle's office, Angle booked the match for...reasons.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Only way to salvage RAW is to have Steph fire Angle and announce a new GM only for this music to play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW in Sasha's hometown and she only gets a 3- minute pre-recorded Group Therapy segment. Never change Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

AJ vs Naka tomorrow?

In


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

How many times can they do this match? Jeez.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

So anybody going to be watching Extreme Madness Rules this Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anybody going to be watching Extreme Madness Rules this Sunday.


Yeah I'm down to see
Ziggler vs Rollins
AJ vs Rusev
Team hell no vs Harper and Rowan
Naka and Jeff

and a little part of me wants to see Roman vs Lashley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

Latest Japanese popularity poll is in.

Naito and Tanahashi with 2x as many votes as Okada and Omega

Nakamura above Okada and Omega as well



Number is 1 of the biggest mags, the translation for the rest coming in


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2018)

Tanahashi sucks tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

It's hilarious that Jake says that, when Tanahashi is the Cena of Japan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How many times can they do this match? Jeez.



Remember when people said it was a dream match and guaranteed to be the best match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

I feel like instead of fighting for the top Jake is fighting for Doom Guy spot for most clowned.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

Damn, I am dumb as fuck.

I always thought Astro Boy was American shit. Astro Boy really the manga that started the popularity for Manga/Anime.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn, I am dumb as fuck.
> 
> I always thought Astro Boy was American shit. Astro Boy really the manga that started the popularity for Manga/Anime.


Damn you are dumb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Tanahashi sucks tbh


Tanahashi is past his prime.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Latest Japanese popularity poll is in.
> 
> Naito and Tanahashi with 2x as many votes as Okada and Omega
> 
> ...


Japan doesn't like Omega because he is a gaijin.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anybody going to be watching Extreme Madness Rules this Sunday.



I might keep my eye on live updates. Not sure if I'll sit down and watch though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I might keep my eye on live updates. Not sure if I'll sit down and watch though.


Yeah, I will probably watch a match or two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

My two faves  teaming up in the House Shows huh? 
Me gusta. Me gusta mucho.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn, I am dumb as fuck.
> 
> I always thought Astro Boy was American shit. Astro Boy really the manga that started the popularity for Manga/Anime.


Its sad how under the radar Astro Boy/Atom is these days, especially in the US. Sometimes I wonder if ol boy would be more known here had Sony not butchered up the 03' series when they localized it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My two faves  teaming up in the House Shows huh?
> Me gusta. Me gusta mucho.



By the looks of that first picture, pretty sure Nikki made Becky sit on her face.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm not watching Smackdown tonight.  Because I enjoyed not watching Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Latest Japanese popularity poll is in.
> 
> Naito and Tanahashi with 2x as many votes as Okada and Omega
> 
> ...



I’m curious to see the whole thing but I wouldn’t put as much stock in this poll as I would the business that NJPW is actually doing. Okada has been upping their attendance for like 2.5 years straight and Naito led events haven’t always hit prior year attendance. Naito is probably the most popular guy in the company but as a draw he’s not as far above Okada as the polling here. 

I find the Nakamura and Tanahashi stuff to be more interesting considering the fact that Tanahashi gets pretty poor reactions for someone in his slots when he comes stateside. When he was going over Nakamura it was because Japan wanted Tanahashi more than Nakamura but it looks like Tanahashi is just way more political than he gets credit for.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

Tanahashi the GOAT. Shut your face before I drop you with ten High Fly Flows.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Tanahashi can’t even get the “atleast they care” heat in the US.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Tanahasi has been lazy in us appearances.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

I'd be lazy too if you stuck me into matches against Adam Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

It's unusual for you to care about one of these wrastlers ghost.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

Ghost is a man of great taste and passion for face sitting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Time to buy a Juventus shirt!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Pretty hilarious how her best character development might actually be a videogame commercial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Time to buy a Juventus shirt!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

Who is ronaldo and why is this so big


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who is ronaldo and why is this so big



International Football’s LeBron basically


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> International Football’s LeBron basically


Damn, so he jumping teams?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty hilarious how her best character development might actually be a videogame commercial


vince just doesn't get that less is more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

AJ Styles is on the cover

> commercials about rey and ronda


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn, so he jumping teams?



Yeah he’s leaving Real Madrid for Juventus, not sure what the parallel is but it seems like going from the Lakers to the Bulls.



[S-A-F] said:


> vince just doesn't get that less is more.



I hope Fox fucks with him and tells him he sucks at producing modern TV. This stuff is basically sub-reality TV level in terms of the writing let alone the atrocious booking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ Styles is on the cover
> 
> > commercials about rey and ronda



Rey’s been in like 20 WWE games too so it’s even more of a wtf


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah he’s leaving Real Madrid for Juventus, not sure what the parallel is but it seems like going from the Lakers to the Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Fox fucks with him and tells him he sucks at producing modern TV. This stuff is basically sub-reality TV level in terms of the writing let alone the atrocious booking.


Vince a big bitch though so how would even take this criticism from a network??


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince a big bitch though so how would even take this criticism from a network??



They have leverage though with the billion dollar investment. The other thing is the XFL and how that’ll occupy VKM this time.

Nigel Lithgow produces a lot of Fox’s live competition content and I feel like Murdoch will put him on SD if VKM isn’t getting numbers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Lowest rating ever for Raw.  I did my part.  And it feels good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Well going from this looks like next week will be a channel changer if anyone is still watching by that point in the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia is actually 300,000 people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia is actually 300,000 people.


That July 2nd Raw dude.

That was the most insulting three hours of tv that they have given us in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Alexa's tits really on display in the latest table for 3 guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa's tits really on display in the latest table for 3 guys.


Just thought I like tits so you guys probably like tits.  So you should know.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia still has the network?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

I actually canceled my subscription.  But I have about two weeks left based on what I have paid so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmm, so starting off SD with Miz.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Network need bikini mud wrestling contest every summer featuring women from the performance center, NXT and main roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmm, as much as I enjoy watching Team Hell No there is no AJ Lee to play off of.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

What the fuck is that shirt Bryan is wearing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Well Kane keeping up with pop culture.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Welp Miz with the mind games.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Damn Miz and Kane have both slipped on the mic tonight so far. Not major botches just flubbing a line or two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Also I love how Miz constantly tries to weasel his way out of confronting Bryan face to face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

They really are building Miz/DB feud really well.  Holy shit the slow burn here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Miz/Bryan set up is so so good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

So 10 men tag tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh shit Sanity out here too?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So 10 men tag tonight.


Probably. Should be fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

The Miz/Bryan build is what Bayley/Sasha should have been.  Instead we got the lost episodes of Degrassi from them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

How is Sanity vs. New Day in a Tables Match on the pre-show yet Balor vs. Corbin isn't? Granted I expect a bunch of matches to be rushed AF due to the 30 min Iron-Match so maybe having more time on the pre-show isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

They really don't got shit for Joe to do while he waits for Styles huh?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Miz/Bryan build is what Bayley/Sasha should have been.  Instead we got the lost episodes of Degrassi from them.


That's how Vince see the women. As nothing more than hormonal kids.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2018)

Ah just saw the news about RAW that you guys were talking about on the last page. What the hell is it going to take for them to start caring about that more? The promos were probably the most cringeworthy I've seen recently.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Miz/Bryan build is what Bayley/Sasha should have been.  Instead we got the lost episodes of Degrassi from them.



Still trying to figure out Bailey's issue outside of "Sasha acted within the rules of a match."


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ah just saw the news about RAW that you guys were talking about on the last page. What the hell is it going to take for them to start caring about that more? The promos were probably the most cringeworthy I've seen recently.



Wouldn't be surprised if Vince is sabotaging raw so Smackdown looks more like a good idea to invest behind for whoever the tv deal will be for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still trying to figure out Bailey's issue outside of "Sasha acted within the rules of a match."


"Sasha never cares about anyone but herself"
Except for when Sasha helped Bayley win the Women's Title but I guess Bayley got the memory of a goldfish like the WWE writers too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

I wonder if SD will be able to get more viewers than Ninja Warrior when it goes head to head with it


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Sasha never cares about anyone but herself"
> Except for when Sasha helped Bayley win the Women's Title but I guess Bayley got the memory of a goldfish like the WWE writers too.



Don't compare Bayley to Goldfish.

It's an insult to my Goldfish, they actually have long term memories as shown from when they know who brings them food daily


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Rusev tired of Byron's shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey I heard that Miz/Bryan was teased?  Very smart.  That’s the best card WWE has right now imo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Mfw the sequence in a Road to Wrestle Kingdom house show is the best we're going to get out of Nakamura/AJ.

Mfw when Nakamura is in the WON HoF and he's got like 3 four star matches in 3 years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Hmm, shouldn't Rusev go after both AJ and Naka for what happen to English.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow, Paige channeling her inner Teddy Long.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Trading Miz to Smackdown because he didn’t like him was Angle’s worst move as GM.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Vince is sabotaging raw so Smackdown looks more like a good idea to invest behind for whoever the tv deal will be for.



Haha lowering the show quality also to do another "shake up" next year lmfao. I think its possible too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Paige needs to take off the jacket and show more skin, it's 90 degrees in that shit city too



Raiden said:


> Haha lowering the show quality also to do another "shake up" next year lmfao. I think its possible too.



I think that they think they're actually doing well because of the renewals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Literally everybody called this when the match was announced yesterday.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Paige needs to take off the jacket and show more skin, it's 90 degrees in that shit city too
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they think they're actually doing well because of the renewals


Vince making the poor girl get heatstroke just to avoid jump starting many a kids puberty.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince making the poor girl get heatstroke just to avoid jump starting many a kids puberty.



That would be the thought process of a baby boomer who doesn't realize what google is for


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Extreme Rules is a pretty terrible PPV concept. Not quite as terrible as Great Balls of Fire, but just as bad as Roadblock and Roadblock: End of the Line. Pretty much every match is a generic ass wrestling match. Even the big gimmick match on the card can be won with a pin or submission.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Well this show's start already leagues above yesterday's show.  The entire locker room wasn't shit on separating two men in reliving the Romran/Brock confrontation.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Extreme Rules is a pretty terrible PPV concept. Not quite as terrible as Great Balls of Fire, but just as bad as Roadblock and Roadblock: End of the Line. Pretty much every match is a generic ass wrestling match. Even the big gimmick match on the card can be won with a pin or submission.


Gimmick PPVs (MITB can either stay or just keep it Mania exclusive) just need to die.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Man looking at Jeff Hardy struggling to make his offense look fluid is kind of painful. It's not the same as Jericho just becoming a transexual mime in that Hardy's every movement looks pained.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That would be the thought process of a baby boomer who doesn't realize what google is for


Vince probably still pay for porn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

That makeup looks like its wearing Carmella's face


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Carmella has reached channel changer level for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Mandy Rose needs to get her own storyline already. Huge waste of hotness.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gimmick PPVs (MITB can either stay or just keep it Mania exclusive) just need to die.


Hell in a Cell, TLC, and Extreme Rules.  Please get rid of them!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Just wait till Carmella starts hitting moonwalk ddts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Did they ever explain why Ellsworth is helping Carmella again (other than the futile attempt to get her heat since she's so damn terrible she can't even do it on her own)? Its not like anyone has forgotten how his first stint with WWE ended.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Did they ever explain why Ellsworth is helping Carmella again (other than the futile attempt to get her heat since she's so damn terrible she can't even do it on her own)? Its not like anyone has forgotten how his first stint with WWE ended.



Ratings


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Mandy Rose needs to get her own storyline already. Huge waste of hotness.


Mandy Rose should be in Carmella's role. She looks better, can wrestle better, can talk better, doesn't scream every 5 five seconds when she's in a match, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gimmick PPVs (MITB can either stay or just keep it Mania exclusive) just need to die.


yea they should have been ended them. most of the matches that need stips on these extreme rules ppvs never get them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea they should have been ended them. most of the matches that need stips on these extreme rules ppvs never get them.


Dumbest case of that was Mania last year for Ambrose/Corbin. Corbin legit tried murdering the man with a forklift in the build and they get a vanilla ass regular 1v1 at Mania. And then to top it off they get a Street Fight, which was miles better than the Mania match, the next week on Smackdown.
Like da fuq WWE?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Ellsworth is so fucking terrible


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

This is some RAW level garbage right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dumbest case of that was Mania last year for Ambrose/Corbin. Corbin legit tried murdering the man with a forklift in the build and they get a vanilla ass regular 1v1 at Mania. And then to top it off they get a Street Fight, which was miles better than the Mania match, the next week on Smackdown.
> Like da fuq WWE?


Yeah that shit with Corbin/Ambrose never made any sense to me. I guess since they got demoted to pre-show they decided to save the street fight for when they had more time on smackdown? meh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

So eight women is all the can spare or is that the entire women's roster for SD.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So eight women is all the can spare or is that the entire women's roster for SD.


That's genuinely it except Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

The hell is this cluster fuck.   Attack the turtle then start attacking anybody else with sage boots.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

kinda long ass dukes is naomi wearing?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Carmella is so bad at her job. And i'm not thirsting over her as much as I used to. Her make up looks pretty awful tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Nah Byron. No match will ever be worse than that Bayley/Alexa "Extreme Rules" match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Bryan's new shirt is so bad lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

The fuck is this skit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

I like Big E but I don't think he gets praised enough on his mic skills. Man's really good when he gets pumped.
This skit though is all kinds of goofy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

A kane mask with two arms going up in the yes pose with yes written above it. this is some next level low effort t-shirt designing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Big E should have been pushed a while back.  Good mic work, great ability in ring, and one of the more agile big men.  Instead company went with Roman and we are still seeing how that went.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Turtle getting the Enzo gimmick of punishment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

How to explain Extreme Rulez: Gimmick matches, gimmick matches everywhere.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Shit they love repeating shit that's not even a year old nowadays.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

A Wild Almas spotted


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Damn this match is low-key pretty good. Knew both men were capable just didn't think they'd deliver on a random SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Fun match to watch.  Glad they finally gave the guy some ring time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fun match to watch.  Glad they finally gave the guy some ring time.


If Sin Cara had more credibility I'd have loved to see a 20 minute PPV match between the two of them. Almas is top tier in ring and Hunico (Sin Cara) is also pretty good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

So Constable Baron Corbin is basically like modern IRS?

I don't really remember IRS being any good at all either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

This fake Wyatt shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So Constable Baron Corbin is basically like modern IRS?
> 
> I don't really remember IRS being any good at all either.


He actually makes the role work somehow. He still is meh in ring though. Not sure if this is testament to his improvement or just to how bad RAW is but he's one of the better acts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If Sin Cara had more credibility I'd have loved to see a 20 minute PPV match between the two of them. Almas is top tier in ring and Hunico (Sin Cara) is also pretty good.



But he co starred in a Scooby Doo straight to DVD film.  Doesn't that give him some credibility enough.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he co starred in a Scooby Doo straight to DVD film.  Doesn't that give him some credibility enough.


Only reason I'm even entertaining this post is for the Holo smilie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

There are only two "Extreme" matches on Extreme Rules and one of them is on the pre-show and the other involves a guy who wants nothing to do with his opponent. Its so fucking stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There are only two "Extreme" matches on Extreme Rules and one of them is on the pre-show and the other involves a guy who wants nothing to do with his opponent. Its so fucking stupid.



Bliss/Nia too


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he co starred in a Scooby Doo straight to DVD film.  Doesn't that give him some credibility enough.


Wild how good those Scooby Doo direct to DVD animated movies used to be compared to now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bliss/Nia too


Yeah I'm not acknowledging that match as "Extreme"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Still pissed WWE modified Sanity's theme.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah that shit with Corbin/Ambrose never made any sense to me. I guess since they got demoted to pre-show they decided to save the street fight for when they had more time on smackdown? meh



The Ambrose/Corbin issue that you and @Lord Trollbias talk about I feel is a symptom of the problem that Extreme rules and a few other PPVs highlight.  There are just too many of them and some of them are too heavily based around gimmick matches (TLC, Extreme Rules, HIAC, EC, MITB etc) that's 5 on the top of my head I could think of right there.

This made it so WWE can seemingly do away with these type of matches mostly in their other PPVs either because they're scared of gimmick saturation or for some other reason.  When their main issue is too much, too thin and because of that you have go no where feuds in which writers are forced to rewrite stuff 100 times each week and then have Vince throw it away when Raw starts because his senility is playing up again.  Hell the guy seemingly can't remember finishers anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

Fuck I just remembered of the big 4 two of those are gimmick based too Royal Rumble and Survivor Series.  So even then a minimum of 8 out of at least 13 confirmed PPVs this year are gimmick based. (Including WGRR and Melbourne since WWE is pushing them as PPVs even if glorified house show)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

God remember when HIAC was reserved exclusively for when a long-boiling, highly-intense feud was to be ended for good? And now we have a goddamn HIAC PPV. What a waste.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 10, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Entertaining match.   Still surprised to see Eric Young of all people to be working his craft on SD.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> God remember when HIAC was reserved exclusively for when a long-boiling, highly-intense feud was to be ended for good? And now we have a goddamn HIAC PPV. What a waste.


They haven't used HIAC like that in so long its almost reaching "back in my day" tier when the match mattered.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Heel teams are defo winning at ER. Fun match. Usually hate these multi-man tag matches but didn't mind it tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2018)

Bryan pinned TNA Bryan. Cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2018)

Welp we got pyro on SD.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Bryan they got rid of the pyro remember?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan they got rid of the pyro remember?


Oh shit pyro is back?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> God remember when HIAC was reserved exclusively for when a long-boiling, highly-intense feud was to be ended for good? And now we have a goddamn HIAC PPV. What a waste.



I still remember the Kayfabe reason why TLC was created.  HBK kept running from Undertaker or DX (The original heel version with Rick Rude and Chyna along with HBK/HHH) would keep joining in the matches so it was to make sure neither happened.  

But yeah it's better when these gimmick matches are used exclusively to finish off feuds that a simple singles match isn't right for.  I think this WM was worse off because a few matches where the build up had actual hatred in the attacks in the raw/smackdown building up made it seem necessary for such a gimmick.

Big one being Brock vs Roman.  Each week a chair or steps were used for a beat down.  How much more watchable would it have been if it had the logical follow up of no DQ, no full finishers from the Smackdown - 2k games.  With it being a short (5-10 min), punishing match in which the winner brutalised the loser with the chair and then one finisher near the end. *shrug*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

Ok I am watching this for a few moments and just thinking "When is Ron Simmons walking in to say DAMN!?"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ok I am watching this for a few moments and just thinking "When is Ron Simmons walking in to say DAMN!?"


Becky


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> There are only two "Extreme" matches on Extreme Rules and one of them is on the pre-show and the other involves a guy who wants nothing to do with his opponent. Its so fucking stupid.


The Owens/Braun match is so much better if Braun's contract were on the line.

Angle could have gotten us there by punishing Braun for his behavior too.

But nope.  It's just another meaningless match with no stakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Asuka really needs to win on Sunday. Carmella knocks her out every week!

And I think she will.  Summerslam is considered a "real" PPV.  Asuka vs Becky or Asuka vs Charlotte are "real" PPV quality matches.

If Carmella does retain, it's going to be a fatal 5 way or six pack match at SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

@Rukia you watching this Alexander/Itami match? Its pretty good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia is actually 300,000 people.


Rukia is a bunch of towns people from India


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia is a bunch of towns people from India


No, that's Preet.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias There is speculation that Undertaker is fighting Kevin Owens at Summerslam.  





Lord Trollbias said:


> @Rukia you watching this Alexander/Itami match? Its pretty good.


no. Watching Killjoys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias There is speculation that Undertaker is fighting Kevin Owens at Summerslam.  no. Watching Killjoys.


I don't want to watch Taker in PPVs in 2018. Love the guy but please hang up the boots. Poor KO does't need another L.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Hopefully they only signed Ellsworth to a thirty day contract.  Bad comedy is something that is killing wwe right now.

I’m ready for him to be gone again already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully they only signed Ellsworth to a thirty day contract.  Bad comedy is something that is killing wwe right now.
> 
> I’m ready for him to be gone again already.


Whatever impact they were hoping he would have has obviously not turned up. Carmella is still heatless as usual and she's quickly moving into channel-changing territory for people due to how even more cringe Ellsworth is making her act.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Carmella is someone I would actually consider releasing because of how many women they have now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2018)

Carmella wouldn't sell her own release.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2018)

I wonder how different things would have been if they brought up her enzo and cass together and kept them as a team. (Well until her and Cass split)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)

Carmella, Dana, Alicia Fox, Tamina.  Release these four.  Warn the Iconics and Sarah Logan that they will join them next year unless they improve.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Pain lost to Naruto, right?  Can someone explain it to me?  How did the weaker character beat the strong character?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pain lost to Naruto, right?  Can someone explain it to me?  How did the weaker character beat the strong character?


Are you really asking this when concerning battle manga?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pain lost to Naruto, right?  Can someone explain it to me?  How did the weaker character beat the strong character?


Plot.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

If I remember Pain's original body was breaking down and that gave Naruto an advantage. That and Naruto was actually using strategy in this fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

That sounds really fucking lame.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That sounds really fucking lame.


Yeah well its not like Kishi's wrote a satisfactory conclusion to a fight since Part 1. 

Still remember Naruto's fight with Orochimaru in shippuden which turned out to be a big waste of time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That sounds really fucking lame.


It was actually well done...up until the point where Pain decided to resurrect every single person he'd killed when he assaulted the Leaf Village this rendering any long lasting consequence from that arc moot and pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It was actually well done...up until the point where Pain decided to resurrect every single person he'd killed when he assaulted the Leaf Village this rendering any long lasting consequence from that arc moot and pointless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Pain still the best villain.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Rukia you watching this Alexander/Itami match? Its pretty good.



Did itami injurd himself again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

One thing that needs to be pointed out is the fact that naruto is just one giant ass copy from Hunter X Hunter/Yu Yu Hakusho.

Shit hurts my feelings.

Kurma had the 9 tailed fox in him. Naruto has a fox in him.

Kuprika with his eyes= uchias with their eyes

Naruto exam arc basically stolen from hxh


So much other shit.


I got a theory too. Naurto fell off because hxh went on hiatus and there was nothing to copy from.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard Naruto, Sasuke and Orochi’s kids dont give a darn and can use sage mode and susanoo from the get go


Sounds like some Goten type of bs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> One thing that needs to be pointed out is the fact that naruto is just one giant ass copy from Hunter X Hunter/Yu Yu Hakusho.
> 
> Shit hurts my feelings.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if the last part were true lmao. Sasuke is a hybrid of Killua/Kurapika with kishi picking the worst parts of them to use. Like Naruto and Sasuke's friendship is so poorly executed compared to Gon/Killua I find it hard to accept Naruto spending majority of the series chasing after him when Sasuke barely ever shows any interest in the guy. 

I feel like Kishi did the initial exams better than Togashi but fucked up the ending of the arc in comparison. Since I didn't care about Orochimaru's coup on the village or Sasuke vs Gaara. Illumi's reveal and Killua going bonkers was a better executed conclusion to an exam arc. Also Illumi is the better written older brother than Kishi's written inconsistent mess that is Itachi.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Pain still the best villain.


Naruto's rogues gallery is pretty ass when you think about it and compare it to a lot of other series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Naruto's rogues gallery is pretty ass when you think about it and compare it to a lot of other series.



Akatsuki could've been the GOAT if they didn't turn it into a Madara side project.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Naruto was a bitch character with minimal potential.  It makes no sense for him to beat the strongest characters in the world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaitlyn thick ass back for the womens tournament.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm not excited.  I want hot Divas in the tournament!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaitlyn hot af
Shout out to big e


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Naruto was a bitch character with minimal potential.  It makes no sense for him to beat the strongest characters in the world.



Except for the fact he's the strongest character in the world?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't see how naruto training with frogs and turning into half a teenage mutant ninja turtle is any better than goku going into some magical room that runs on a different time frame.
> 
> It just reminds me of how sloppy Toriyama is with his writing that he'd come up with such a convenient concept, not have the characters use it in previous arcs and then pretend it was always there. None of it makes any sense why the Z fucks didn't use the time chamber to counter the arrival of the saiyans or why Gohan and Krillin didn't hit up the place for a day before heading off to namek. These mangaka literally write on the fly most of the time. In Toriyama's case, all of the fucking time.



He used it in the first part of Dragon Ball. The reason they didn’t use it at those points was that they were too weak. Kid Goku lasted like 8 hours or something.

Naruto had a walking plot device inside of him, Goku got retconned into being an alien when he was a rip-off of the monkey from Journey to the West.

Not sure it’s really copying as opposed to remixing myths and stories in your own style, aka adaptation. 

Yoko Kurama is just a fox demon not the 9 tails. Even then the lore is completely different for both characters isn’t it? Yoko Kurama is a stone cold killer and Kurama got cucked by a bunch of teenagers playing ninja.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Is Rukia trying to out-Doom Guy, Doom Guy?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

I hate how every antagonist lost their motivation to be an antagonist after conversing with Naruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Is Rukia trying to out-Doom Guy, Doom Guy?


Doom guy, jake, and rukia priorities all fucked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Like i want Io to sit on my face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Aj vs rusev
Naka vs jeff
Cage match
Ironman match
Pre show table match
Dbry vs harper and rowan
Lashley vs roman

Interesting....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate how every antagonist lost their motivation to be an antagonist after conversing with Naruto.



Your ability to throw out nothing but nonsense but somehow make about 2 salient points a day is something I don’t commend you for enough. 



WhatADrag said:


> Doom guy, jake, and rukia priorities all fucked up.



2 of those are gimmicks and one is real


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Aj vs rusev
> Naka vs jeff
> Cage match
> Ironman match
> ...


What's interesting about it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

On paper it’s one of the better work rate cards the company has put together for a main roster show


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What's interesting about it?


The matches could be good, dumb fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Nah.

Nakamura/Jeff we have seen for free recently.  Jeff can barely move.

Owens and Braun fight every week.

Ziggler and Rollins fight every week.

No match with Kane is exciting.

I have never enjoyed a tables match.

To me this ppv is a big FU to Pittsburgh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

What did I tell you about stealing my gimmick?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2018)

It's time to bring back corporate Kane Rukia .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia quickly getting Go Away heat with this Ziggler gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

No entrance theme for me anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia gonna vacate the US title for no apparent reason soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

No wonder why hes been over selling posts.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate how every antagonist lost their motivation to be an antagonist after conversing with Naruto.


The talk no jutsu has to be the most effective attack in naruto.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He used it in the first part of Dragon Ball. The reason they didn’t use it at those points was that they were too weak. Kid Goku lasted like 8 hours or something.
> 
> Naruto had a walking plot device inside of him, Goku got retconned into being an alien when he was a rip-off of the monkey from Journey to the West.
> 
> ...


Did they really mention the time chamber in OG DB? I definitely don't remember this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did they really mention the time chamber in OG DB? I definitely don't remember this.


Yeah. Goku used it for only a month though when he was training with Kami.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m up to Chapter Black on my YYH rewatch and I forgot the Kurama/Game Master dilemma. Kurama is just a bad friend, dude mindfucks this 10 year old then murders him on some greater good shit. 

The biggest Kurama rip-off is Seshoumaru. Dudes basically a toothless Kurama who gets power cucked by his shit for brains half brother.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m up to Chapter Black on my YYH rewatch and I forgot the Kurama/Game Master dilemma. Kurama is just a bad friend, dude mindfucks this 10 year old then murders him on some greater good shit.
> 
> The biggest Kurama rip-off is Seshoumaru. Dudes basically a toothless Kurama who gets power cucked by his shit for brains half brother.


Someone had the nerve to tell me people only have praise for YYH due to nostalgic feelings. I was so insulted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

I read about 250 pages of Hugh Hefner's autobiography today. Its weird how I went to the library and grabbed JFK and Marylin Monroe's autos as well because the three books connect with Monroe somehow-- haha.

I find it funny how every time Hefner "was truly in love," his partner would end up posing nude months later.

Oh well enough of reading books today. Time to switch to manga. I have been reading Pluto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m up to Chapter Black on my YYH rewatch and I forgot the Kurama/Game Master dilemma. Kurama is just a bad friend, dude mindfucks this 10 year old then murders him on some greater good shit.
> 
> The biggest Kurama rip-off is *Seshoumaru*. Dudes basically a toothless Kurama who gets power cucked by his shit for brains half brother.



Lol, doesn't he get a collar in the form of a loli he picks up during his travels.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

Sesshoumaru turned good through the power of being a pedo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m up to Chapter Black on my YYH rewatch and I forgot the Kurama/Game Master dilemma. Kurama is just a bad friend, dude mindfucks this 10 year old then murders him on some greater good shit.
> 
> The biggest Kurama rip-off is Seshoumaru. Dudes basically a toothless Kurama who gets power cucked by his shit for brains half brother.


Yeah I remember feeling sorry for the kid since Sensui was using him because the kid never really knew how to make friends and then he just gets sacrificed to fulfill Sensui's plans.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone had the nerve to tell me people only have praise for YYH due to nostalgic feelings. I was so insulted.


Except Chapter Black arc was lowkey ahead of most battle manga of that era. What with the detail in the psychics territories that Togashi should have explored more on and the complexity to Sensui's split personalities this arc could have been even crazier if it didn't have the meddling from Togashi's editor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah I remember feeling sorry for the kid since Sensui was using him because the kid never really knew how to make friends and then he just gets sacrificed to fulfill Sensui's plans.



Sensui's death is still the funniest squash match I've ever seen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sensui's death is still the funniest squash match I've ever seen.


Runner up should be Genkai VS prototype Hisoka from the dark tournament.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone had the nerve to tell me people only have praise for YYH due to nostalgic feelings. I was so insulted.



I mean some aspects of it are sloppy in terms of the way he paced arcs, but Togashi really develops the hell out of Team Urameshi and his supporting cast. I wish he foreshadowed Yusuke’s heritage a bit more obviously. I think these are Togashi’s best fights as their not bogged down with thought bubble prose.



PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, doesn't he get a collar in the form of a loli he picks up during his travels.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sesshoumaru turned good through the power of being a pedo.



Dude had best girl Kagura lusting for him too. I did like Seshy’s fighting techniques though. His squashed of Inuyasha were great.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Runner up should be Genkai VS prototype Hisoka from the dark tournament.



I think this is the winner or any match with Elder Toguro. Sensui kicks Yusuke’s ass for like 8 episodes before Raizen squashes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Sensui's boy took him in the darkness and just sat there and held him on some gay shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sensui's boy took him in the darkness and just sat there and held him on some gay shit.



Pansexual demon just loved Sensui and the women personality. It doesn’t help that character looks gay as Mime Jericho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Except Chapter Black arc was lowkey ahead of most battle manga of that era. What with the detail in the psychics territories that Togashi should have explored more on and the complexity to Sensui's split personalities this arc could have been even crazier if it didn't have the meddling from Togashi's editor.



Honestly this is true oh so many levels. Rewatching it you can see a lot of things Togashi improved on and took to a different level in HxH. I think Yusuke is a more credible battle genius than Gon. When Yusuke jumps in the water like a fool and it’s really to wet noodle Sensui’s arm so he can’t dodge, I actually marked out even knowing the result and the fact there’s like 6 more episodes. The pacing is still really below average though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 11, 2018)

Yusuke is what ghost would be if he was animated. Too many goat one liners.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yusuke is what ghost would be if he was animated. Too many goat one liners.



Ghost as a teenager doesn’t seem possible


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Ghost as a teenager doesn’t seem possible



When I was a teenager, Raizen was still an E-class demon.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2018)

lmao wwe can't ever be mad at espn .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

muh peener is ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Imagine if shueisha forced a JoJo TV series back in the 90s while Diamond is Unbreakable was being published? Part 4 would have ran for like 80 eps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2018)

That's cool.  So for the upcoming weeks we'll be getting more participants announced then.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> muh peener is ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm completely flaccid when I look at Kaitlyn pics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2018)

Sadly this reunion will probably never happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm completely flaccid when I look at Kaitlyn pics.


probably because she'll accidentally kill you with her legs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly this reunion will probably never happen.


Man forgot how skinny AJ is.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaitlyn used to be hot.  Aging is a terrible thing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kaitlyn used to be hot.  Aging is a terrible thing.


This shitposting has got to stop!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaitlyn built like a hentai character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia really a mad man with the shit posting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia really a mad man with the shit posting.


Come on.  You can't really be excited about Extreme Rules.

You were just ribbing us earlier, right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on.  You can't really be excited about Extreme Rules.
> 
> You were just ribbing us earlier, right?



Match wise i am excited.

You pointed out that guys have already wrestled each other but none of that matters to me because I dont watch the product.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Match wise i am excited.
> 
> You pointed out that guys have already wrestled each other but none of that matters to me because I dont watch the product.



Honestly as someone who doesn't get all too bothered by the product I'm going to have to side with Rukia.  It's not that the wrestling will be bad. It's just well they're over exposed the damn lot that the entire thing that unless Vince announces hid retirement nothing I'd going to feel fresh and it'll be missable .

Hell I at times had to watch mid 90s in your house ppvs when unless the match had a HART in it then the match would be so bad that it would make an Elsworth match seem like Omega vs Okada. Even Undertaker matches back then were dire.  But at least the matches had not been overdone.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

Kakuzu losing was fucking bullshit too guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly as someone who doesn't get all too bothered by the product I'm going to have to side with Rukia.  It's not that the wrestling will be bad. It's just well they're over exposed the damn lot that the entire thing that unless Vince announces hid retirement nothing I'd going to feel fresh and it'll be missable .
> 
> Hell I at times had to watch mid 90s in your house ppvs when unless the match had a HART in it then the match would be so bad that it would make an Elsworth match seem like Omega vs Okada. Even Undertaker matches back then were dire.  But at least the matches had not been overdone.


Are you trying to say that, even though the wrestling is good, you just dont care because of the horrible story lines?

I mean thats nothing refreshing. The product has been that way often now.

You and Rukia trying to steal my gimmick! Unless, I'm not fully understanding your post.

I guess I'm not even doing my gimmick any more. I usually post a detailed scorned interest in the product. But since I no longer watch weeky, the weight of hatered has been knocked off my shoulders.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm still going to watch Extreme Rules but I'm not really invested in most of it.
Good:
Sanity v. New Day should be fun and hopefully Sanity get a momentum boosting W.
Seth/Dolph will steal the show.
Rusev/AJ should be good.
SD Tag can be good though I worry about how much Kane can go nowadays.
Naka/Hardy could be good. At worst it'll have nice theatrics.

Meh/Bad:
RAW Tag is meh.
I don't care about Nia/Alexa.
I don't care about Roman/Lashley.
I change the channel when Carmella is on.
I don't want to watch Strowman demolish KO in a steel cage when he's done the same thing to KO for about 2 months now.
I like Constable Corbin but I'm too bored of Finn and Corbin is too limited in ring for me to get hopes up for this. If they added a stipulation maybe but they didn't 
It's Extreme Rules yet it doesn't feel Extreme in the slightest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

I think Roman vs Bobby Lashely will be amazing. Will be a gigantic mistake if they are the main event though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly as someone who doesn't get all too bothered by the product I'm going to have to side with Rukia.  It's not that the wrestling will be bad. It's just well they're over exposed the damn lot that the entire thing that unless Vince announces hid retirement nothing I'd going to feel fresh and it'll be missable .
> 
> Hell I at times had to watch mid 90s in your house ppvs when unless the match had a HART in it then the match would be so bad that it would make an Elsworth match seem like Omega vs Okada. Even Undertaker matches back then were dire.  But at least the matches had not been overdone.



I can understand this mindset when it comes to TVs but when it comes to these live event/PPVs it seems a bit hackneyed, to me at least. I mean you bring up Omega/Okada but the cards those matches have taken place on have been stacked and part of what makes the Omega/Okada series so legendary is that there are matches that challenge for 5 stars on every card they do a match besides their own. 

Now WWE as a product is just the most accessible and they do definitely run a lot of their PPV matches on TV without proper psychology or use of multiman matches, but NJPW is all about letting guys go at it before PPVs in multi-man matches. That said the psychology is different in the sense that WWE will let guys do control spots before the PPV similar to what you'll see in the match and NJPW uses their multi-man matches more as trailers for the actual match.

I also really doubt most of us watch or catch up on NXT but we all mark out for the Takeover cards.

Point being that the PPVs of any wrestling company are better in a vacuum than they are when you look at it as a mosaic. That's just pro wrestling as a whole for the most part. Occasionally you get a feud that's better than the matches which was the dark cloud over Ambrose's title reign to start the draft era. I do get being so fatigued by Raw that it puts a bad taste in your mouth that it affects the outlook.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Toni Storm's nudes have been going around the UK wrestling circuit. Whenever they go up they will be posted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

When I was a little Jimmy I used to love death matches and FMW. As I got older it became less cool because when you're a little Jimmy gratuitous ultra violence is the shit. Anyways one of the wrestling sites I go to recommended this death match and it's a really good match from Big Japan Wrestling. I think they even got Leltzer to check it out.

The action starts around 4:45 and it goes for about 21 minutes



This is a strong 4 star match imo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

Lashley/Roman can't be the main event.  WWE PPV crowds sabotage matches featuring Roman Reigns.

They just can't take that chance again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Roman vs Lashely needs to open.

Main event  needs to be AJ vs Rusev. The Phily crowd will be into it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Honestly the main event probably won't matter because it's a 4 hour show and the crowd will probably be exhausted as fuck by the time it happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Probably, probably not. It always depends on how good/bad the show is and whos wrestling. 

That mania crowd that sat for ten hours wasnt tired to take a dump on the Lesnar/Roman match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Probably, probably not. It always depends on how good/bad the show is and whos wrestling.
> 
> That mania crowd that sat for ten hours wasnt tired to take a dump on the Lesnar/Roman match



That's not an apples to apples comparison though. Mania is a different animal, hell even post-mania Raw and SD are just different.

Ticket price and traveling from out of state or even out of country is a heavy monetary commitment. Those people were there for their money's worth which was easily over a grand.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm surprised there is no stipulation for Styles/Rusev.  AJ is one of the best hardcore wrestlers in WWE imo.

His match with Roman at Extreme Rules 2016 was great!

Seems like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That's not an apples to apples comparison though. Mania is a different animal, hell even post-mania Raw and SD are just different.
> 
> Ticket price and traveling from out of state or even out of country is a heavy monetary commitment. Those people were there for their money's worth which was easily over a grand.


ER is in Philly not Iowa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised there is no stipulation for Styles/Rusev.  AJ is one of the best hardcore wrestlers in WWE imo.
> 
> His match with Roman at Extreme Rules 2016 was great!
> 
> Seems like a missed opportunity to me.



Nah.

AJ vs Rusev can be a great singles match.

Excluding the iron man match, most of the stipulation matches this card are there to enhance trash matches with some interests.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Trying to get roman over and having Lesnar hold the title hostage could be the main reason for the lowest ratings in history?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

I think they should retire the Universal Championship.  It's a failure.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2018)

TL : DR rumours

Heyman writing for raw.

2 Wrestlemanias a year being planned


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Philly can eat a dick. Those bitch ass smarks who thought they were so tough, were giving Roman the biggest cheers he ever got in his life when he won the title off Sheamus. They've been exposed as the fake ass chumps we know all wrestling fans are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2018)

Halloween Havoc might come back


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Philly can eat a dick. Those bitch ass smarks who thought they were so tough, were giving Roman the biggest cheers he ever got in his life when he won the title off Sheamus. They've been exposed as the fake ass chumps we know all wrestling fans are.



Tbf Roman had to basically let Sheamus beat the shit out of him to get anything from that crowd. Dude was basically letting Sheamus shoot on him.



Doom Guy said:


> Halloween Havoc might come back



Didn't they bring it back for Raw and do HIAC and TLC instead for the month of October?

When VKM dies I just want Wargames. It's basically the GOAT gimmick match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Just hope it's the actual War Games and not the dumb three-way dance "You can win by pinfall" War Games they did in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

WAD, Soultaker, Ghost, Nemesis, Lord T

Nation of Domination

Rukia, Jake, Doom guy are DX.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WAD, Soultaker, Ghost, Nemesis, Lord T
> 
> Nation of Domination
> 
> Rukia, Jake, Doom guy are DX.



Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy are 3MB

To keep with the canon Rukia would be Jinder

Rukia is definitely the type of dude who would rock a turban with leather pants despite being Canadian


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy need to find a fourth member so they can become the Social Outcasts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy need to find a fourth member so they can become the Social Outcasts.


Kuya for liking the warriors.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy are 3MB
> 
> To keep with the canon Rukia would be Jinder
> 
> Rukia is definitely the type of dude who would rock a turban with leather pants despite being Canadian


Rukia's reign of terror is basically Jinder WWE title run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kuya for liking the warriors.



Kuya is an actual fan though. Dude has been there since Andres Biedrins and Anthony Randolph were figures of false hope.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Anthony Randolph's elite athleticism was a meme that lasted ten years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Very true, kind of like PER superstar Leon Powe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Kuya is an actual fan though. Dude has been there since Andres Biedrins and Anthony Randolph were figures of false hope.


The only cool Warriors fan is E40.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

So apparently Hiromu's injury won't require surgery which I guess means he's going to be wearing a halo to set the bone. Kind of feel like Leltzer exaggerated the story or rushed to report it so he didn't get scooped.

He really doesn't seem to have that good of sourcing in Japan because he tends to whiff on these matters a lot. Like when he got worked by Omega 2 years ago about his contract situation and fueled the Omega as a RR entrant fire.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just hope it's the actual War Games and not the dumb three-way dance "You can win by pinfall" War Games they did in NXT.



Yeah I really didn't get the point of bastardizing the match, though tbf there were some really awful ones during the NWO years too. Though as a little Jimmy I marked out for the Hennig/Flair cage door spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbf Roman had to basically let Sheamus beat the shit out of him to get anything from that crowd. Dude was basically letting Sheamus shoot on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah they never have. 


VKM was against it for many years but it seems like he's growing to the idea of actually having a PPV with a theme set for once 

Wargames is probably gonna be Hunter who brings it back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy need to find a fourth member so they can become the Social Outcasts.


Says the James Ellsworth of the thread.

Just here to get cheap annoying heat instead of real heat like I have


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Vince just doesn't like the idea of using two rings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Why are WWE photoshoots, 2k commericals, and video packages always fucking fire but the product itself is uncreative?

Their ECW photoshoot cool as fuck. They even acknowledge New Jack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So apparently Hiromu's injury won't require surgery which I guess means he's going to be wearing a halo to set the bone. Kind of feel like Leltzer exaggerated the story or rushed to report it so he didn't get scooped.
> 
> He really doesn't seem to have that good of sourcing in Japan because he tends to whiff on these matters a lot. Like when he got worked by Omega 2 years ago about his contract situation and fueled the Omega as a RR entrant fire.



Jericho just dont got the inside info to dish to him like he does in the WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Dave opinions be trash now since Im the better expert.

Jay white vs Juice was match of the night and I hate Jay


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave opinions be trash now since Im the better expert.
> 
> Jay white vs Juice was match of the night and I hate Jay



Jay White injuring JR was pretty fucking awesome and Barnett chasing him as a shoot.

Unpopular opinion, JR is a mean spirited fat fucking asshole.

Unpopular opinion 2, Jay White isn't that good of a wrestler but he's an awesome heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Jay White injuring JR was pretty fucking awesome and Barnett chasing him as a shoot.
> 
> Unpopular opinion, JR is a mean spirited fat fucking asshole.
> 
> Unpopular opinion 2, Jay White isn't that good of a wrestler but he's an awesome heel.




Jr been trash for a decade. Why did they plan the spot on him like that tho? Was bogus.


And White earned my respect that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Dave tryna break down Miz moving. 
He really hates that man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave tryna break down Miz moving.
> He really hates that man.



He's pressed Miz got traction for most underrated and most improved in his awards


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He's pressed Miz got traction for most underrated and most improved in his awards


His hate for him so noticable.

He always spouting that "hes not wrestling hes a guy that wrestles" weird bull shit.

Like dave you the only one who dislikes him


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

AJ Styles
Daniel Bryan
Almas
Seth Rollins
Adam Cole
Charlotte
Kairi Sane
Asuka
New Day/Usos
Velveteen Dream
Gargano
Nakamura

My top favs

Cena orton and brock dont count since they avoid responsibilities.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rukia, Jake, and Doom Guy are 3MB
> 
> To keep with the canon Rukia would be Jinder
> 
> Rukia is definitely the type of dude who would rock a turban with leather pants despite being Canadian



3MB?

I thought they were the Job Squad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Rock was talking about making a return to the ring

Idgaf Rocky come home


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2018)

I think it's more Vince and insurance keep stopping Rock and Batista from returning.  They always seem to be open to it but nothing happens.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ Styles
> Daniel Bryan
> Almas
> Seth Rollins
> ...


Solid list. I'd include Black, Elias Ricochet, Becky, Sanity, Ali and Ciampa in that list for mine.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think it's more Vince and insurance keep stopping Rock and Batista from returning.  They always seem to be open to it but nothing happens.



You're right but his premiums have to have gone down by now since it was 5 years ago when he locked up on Cena's fameasser. RDJ was basically unemployable when he got the Iron Man role because he's a felon with a drug history. I feel like Rock probably has to go for an IME before he does these roles so he should have years of data to show the damage to his legs is in the past. Different states have different insurance laws so it would depend where the production company is out of more than anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm still going to watch Extreme Rules but I'm not really invested in most of it.
> Good:
> Sanity v. New Day should be fun and hopefully Sanity get a momentum boosting W.
> Seth/Dolph will steal the show.
> ...


WWE should probably rename the event Extra Rules matches instead.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The only cool Warriors fan is E40.



smh, not mentioning the fine ass Dark Angel


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave opinions be trash now since Im the better expert.
> 
> Jay white vs Juice was match of the night and I hate Jay


Pretty much. juice is a great babyface who's likeable af with his selling, story telling, and goat post match promos. jay's coming into his own as a violently dickish miles teller heel that can get actual heat


----------



## Kuya (Jul 12, 2018)

> Meltzer noted whenever the universal champ does return to the squared circle, McMahon is going to portray him "as a champion that has abandoned the fans" with hope of generating support for his opponent, who could once again be the polarizing Reigns.



holy shit Vince is so out of touch

He's been trying to use Brock to get Roman over for like 5 straight years and it's not stopping anytime soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Better Roman than Lashley.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2018)

Who cares at this point? just get the belt off lesnar


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

ROH got their show at Madison Square Garden. I wonder how they'll fuck it up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ROH got their show at Madison Square Garden. I wonder how they'll fuck it up.


It's really a new Japan show with ROH guys.

And they are just latching on to the WWE Wrestlemania crowd like usual.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's really a new Japan show with ROH guys.
> 
> And they are just latching on to the WWE Wrestlemania crowd like usual.



Sumie Sakai better not be champion by then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

teddy said:


> Who cares at this point? just get the belt off lesnar


Retire the Universal title.  They don't need it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2018)

Kuya said:


> holy shit Vince is so out of touch
> 
> He's been trying to use Brock to get Roman over for like 5 straight years and it's not stopping anytime soon


Vince is daffy as fuck. Someone put this old coot in an asylum already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> 3MB?
> 
> I thought they were the Job Squad.


Nemesis trying at his impersonation of Hunter when in reality hes Roman reigns level of boring.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 12, 2018)

Doom Guy angling to be repackaged Drew instead of being saddled with 8 kids like Heath


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

How dare you address Doom Guy after tricking him into changing his name!  Don't you have any shame?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 12, 2018)

Soultaker more manipulative than HBK trying to con Jim Neidhart into joining DX the night after the Montreal screwjob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Doom Guy angling to be repackaged Drew instead of being saddled with 8 kids like Heath


ST more snake like than Boogie or KD


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2018)

Heard about the MSG thing. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

If the main event is Roman vs Bob.  How would you guys feel about HHH being on standby during the match?

If the crowd is toxic and is disrupting the match again.  HHH will have instructions to come to the ring and pedigree both men.  He will also beat the shit out of them with sledgehammer blows.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Heard about the MSG thing. lol


I went to the ROH show Wrestlemania weekend this year.  And it was a mistake.

Takeover was the better show.  2019 will be no different.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 12, 2018)

Soultaker/Doom guy reminds me of hhh/orton and the thumbs down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker/Doom guy reminds me of hhh/orton and the thumbs down.


I imagine Doom Guy's name change being a bet.

And as soon as he changed his name.  Ghost paid Soultaker his winnings; 1 Canadian dollar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2018)

I miss John being the champion and squashing up coming talent


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I miss John being the champion and squashing up coming talent


But you have Brock for that now! Not much difference between the two white gorillas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I miss John being the champion and squashing up coming talent



But isn't John content with making films now.    Also did he give you a copy for Blockers that came out recently.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

What's Cena up to?  He has like a bit part in Bumblebee and that stopped shooting a long time ago.

Seems like he should be free to return.

Will he be at Summerslam?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2018)

Made some kind of comment about being BTS bodyguard and the comment went viral.


Billboard wrote about it lmao. Aside from that look like he's training for something.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow.  John Cena talks nonsense and gets that many likes and retweets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah I guess BTS cult following of fans jumped on that after reading lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

I actually think WWE really misses John.  Raw could use him full time desperately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But isn't John content with making films now.    Also did he give you a copy for Blockers that came out recently.



I was too busy to check that out. I’ll ask him later at home.



Rukia said:


> What's Cena up to?  He has like a bit part in Bumblebee and that stopped shooting a long time ago.
> 
> Seems like he should be free to return.
> 
> Will he be at Summerslam?




*Spoiler*: __ 



John is going to be the evil general that’s in cohoots with Starscream




Don’t tell anyone about this


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I actually think WWE really misses John.  Raw could use him full time desperately.



It could definitely help. They might hold off until next year to use him though.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 13, 2018)

WWE had a budding star in Braun, then they gave him Nicholas. Braun could have been "the guy" but nope.

have a super over face in Rusev, but force him to go heel

Bryan's return and status can immediately elevate the company, but they put him against Cass and then pair him w/ Mayor Kane

they should just make WWE revolve around Bryan and Samoa Joe tbh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Yo real talk.

They waited too long with Braun.

He’s not cool anymore.  Their stall tactics have been really poor.

He picked a ten year old out of the audience and squashed the tag team division.  He tagged with either Finn Balor or Bobby Lashley every week prior to money in the bank.  He wins money in the bank and they give him this idiotic monster in the bank moniker.  He’s supposed to be the babyface but he’s been an absolute dick to Kevin Owens for a month straight.

He eats a million finishers but he always kicks out and is always left standing strong.  I don’t enjoy him at all anymore.  Talking about him cucking Buddy Murphy is the only source of entertainment I get from him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Bts - fake love


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

When the fuck did Colin Delaney return to the wwe?!??!???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Do you guys remember when Android 17 won the Tournament of Power?  Wasn’t that pretty recent?  It feels like forever ago.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I went to the ROH show Wrestlemania weekend this year.  And it was a mistake.
> 
> Takeover was the better show.  2019 will be no different.



Oh yeah probably. I just find the failed block attempt at MSG as well as GLOW getting several Emmy nominations while WWE failed to get even one in the same week pretty amusing. Don't actually care about ROH that much, but hey good for them and NJPW to get the venue. Should at the very least get 'em a decent chunk of change.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Dave said Enzo's accuser said he raped her after her dad found out and that she is only 19 lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Soultaker more manipulative than HBK trying to con Jim Neidhart into joining DX the night after the Montreal screwjob.



This must be what HBK felt like after retiring Flair, thank you.



Doom Guy said:


> ST more snake like than Boogie or KD



Coming in here trying to come for me when you're out here with this Max Moon Doom Guy shit. I asked about changing your name, I didn't say come out here with this Curt Hawkins level gimmick. Smh and I said you were the Drew of 3MB but you're really Adam Rose in Social Outcasts.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

I like how this had to be confirmed since Vince such an utter cuck for Brock he'd probably let him skip out on Summerslam and not defend the belt again until Mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I like how this had to be confirmed since Vince such an utter cuck for Brock he'd probably let him skip out on Summerslam and not defend the belt again until Mania.


Brock's pimp hand on WWE and UFC is so legendary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2018)

Cena is a bigger draw than Brock

Brock draws more in UFC than he does WWE

Brock has killed all the prestige he could have added to the belt because he can't fight in UFC to get heat as a shoot fighter and VKM thinks that if he does a storyline where Roman liberates the belt from Brock so he can make Roman into his version of 1997 Sting

Fuck I think I actually miss Cena a little too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena is a bigger draw than Brock
> 
> Brock draws more in UFC than he does WWE
> 
> ...



Brock is blonde, blue-eyed, and a gigantic monster.

That alone keeps Vince dick harder than any viagra.

Also, you better miss the GOAT.

I would reccommend you to get a doctors appointment if you didn't.

Hes to busy being a body guard for BTS right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2018)

Mike and Maria Kannellis are due back.

I'd love to see them vs Almas and Vega


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Gibbs never post unless its photos.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

Nah Cena can stay gone. His last few runs been dookie.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Gibbs never post unless its photos.


ROFL you're cold for that one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2018)

Gibbs about to start a Rodney Dangerfield gimmick after the shovel Drag took to his face


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2018)

At least I don't fap to grandma Natalya


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Mike and Maria Kannellis are due back.
> 
> I'd love to see them vs Almas and Vega


Mike and Maria haven't done anything to make that a marquee program.

Almas and Vega deserve better tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

G1 the next three days, also Extreme Rules Sunday night.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ROFL you're cold for that one.


Drag going after Gibbs for no reason is the forum equivalent of Braun and Kevin Owens.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Cant wait for the womens tournament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 13, 2018)

Maria is supposedly teasing an in-ring run in the MYC. She should come back for her mans though. Dudes eating losses on Main Event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Mike just happy to be there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Nemesis trying at his impersonation of Hunter when in reality hes Roman reigns level of boring.



You know I was thinking of you as Hardcore Holly of the Job Squad. But I just realised you're the Gillberg.

But seriously everyone is turning on each other here, making allies, turning on allies that the who is friends with who dynamic in here is more confusing than the Women's division.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

WWE isn't ready for The Lady Destroyer. She would powerbomb Rousey through a wall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know I was thinking of you as Hardcore Holly of the Job Squad. But I just realised you're the Gillberg.
> 
> But seriously everyone is turning on each other here, making allies, turning on allies that the who is friends with who dynamic in here is more confusing than the Women's division.



Its basically NWO, LWO, and the Wolfpack around here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia is the One Warrior Nation tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Whatadrag has on the black and the white!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia, we coming for you, Nigguh-
Booker S-A-F


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cant wait for the womens tournament.


Shirai, Jinny, Nicole Matthews, and Kacy Catanzaro confirmed for the MYC2.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know I was thinking of you as Hardcore Holly of the Job Squad. But I just realised you're the Gillberg.
> 
> But seriously everyone is turning on each other here, making allies, turning on allies that the who is friends with who dynamic in here is more confusing than the Women's division.



The booking for this thread has been trash for the longest. Doesn't help that the same 6 guys are on TV every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmm, so it would seem Lethal was smashing the younger redhead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so it would seem Lethal was smashing the younger redhead.


Good, Lethal smashed the superior looking redhead with the big ass. 

All my faith in Lethal has been restored now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

This will get Jay over as a babyface more than anything he does in a wrestling ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so it would seem Lethal was smashing the younger redhead.



Why you following that twitter account


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2018)

lmao one of their pictures:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2018)

Not following it, it showed up when I was looking for Ava Storie/Brandi Lauren images and it was on that twitter thing when using Google.  Thought it would be something interesting to share in this thread.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This must be what HBK felt like after retiring Flair, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming in here trying to come for me when you're out here with this Max Moon Doom Guy shit. I asked about changing your name, I didn't say come out here with this Curt Hawkins level gimmick. Smh and I said you were the Drew of 3MB but you're really Adam Rose in Social Outcasts.


Ah sorry bro I'm dealing with real life shit. You probably the only dude I highly respect. My bad .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Extreme Rules Picks:

Sanity
Asuka
Alexa
Bray and Matt Hardy
Nakamura
AJ Styles
Roman Reigns
Ziggler
Balor
Owens escapes the cage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know I was thinking of you as Hardcore Holly of the Job Squad. But I just realised you're the Gillberg.
> 
> But seriously everyone is turning on each other here, making allies, turning on allies that the who is friends with who dynamic in here is more confusing than the Women's division.


Honestly I am just dealing with shit in real life. I actually think everyone here is more Main eventer than Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Ah sorry bro I'm dealing with real life shit. You probably the only dude I highly respect. My bad .


I have always been more respectable than Soultaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I have always been more respectable than Soultaker.


Brah you lulzy respectable I meant highly knowledgeable respectable. ST a good source.for all sports related topics.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Brah you lulzy respectable I meant highly knowledgeable respectable. ST a good source.for all sports related topics.


ST just older than me.


I havent even hit my prime.


Hope you turn things around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

Lmao Drag on a constant burial.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

Glad Jay Lethal finally stopped taking L's from redheads.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

I gotta wonder the hell all these jobbers like Buddy Murphy or Mike Bennett gonna end up with prime pieces of ass, but then a dude like Seth Rollins gotta hook up with a Nazi or a dude like Rob Van Dam ends up with a literal 5/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Isn't Sonya Deville with the nazi now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Isn't Sonya Deville with the nazi now?


Yeah she is. Seth got cucked by a dyke. Shameful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah she is. Seth got cucked by a dyke. Shameful.


Seth dumped her so sonya picked up slopy seconds


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth dumped her so sonya picked up slopy seconds


I know. But I couldn't make that joke if I just stuck to the facts.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

A couple of old ladies wrestling for a belt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh good.  Almas got added to Extreme Rules.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A couple of old ladies wrestling for a belt.


Is this the ring vs the grudge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh good.  Almas got added to Extreme Rules.


Almas vs. Hunico in at least 15 minutes? You know I'm here for that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

If Madison Rayne's picture had anymore airbrushing and photoshop on it, they'd have to draw a CGI of her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Shout out to my people going tk sleep now to watch G1.

See you later.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 13, 2018)

@Rukia they should have Almas unmask Sin Cara to try and humiliate him only to realize he fucked up by re-unleashing Hunico on his ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

They should unmask Sin Cara and it's not even Hunico but some other dude from Mexico. That'd be wild af. Then the next week, have Hunico come back like nothing happened.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Rukia they should have Almas unmask Sin Cara to try and humiliate him only to realize he fucked up by re-unleashing Hunico on his ass.


Now I need this to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should unmask Sin Cara and it's not even Hunico but some other dude from Mexico. That'd be wild af. Then the next week, have Hunico come back like nothing happened.


It will be Sami Zayn.

That would be fucking great if his injury was a scam.  And he kidnapped Cara and took his place.  Would have worked really well when he was fired earlier this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

The good thing about Roman winning the championship at Summerslam.  Would be watching him appear on Raw the night after Summerslam.  I would be really excited to hear that Brooklyn crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Watching NXT.  Vanessa Borne is hot. But she's clueless out there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

On another note.  I warned you guys that Kairi was getting thicker.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

Kairi gonna end up driving a dude insane.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kairi gonna end up driving a dude insane.


Doom Guy is going to get barred from all WWE events after he breaks into her locker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

The sin cara mask gets removed to reveal a gay fat mime Chris Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias i’m going to be livid if Owens loses on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i’m going to be livid if Owens loses on Sunday.


Honestly I'm expecting it to end where Strowman throws Kevin through the ring and KO crawls out to victory while Braun is basking in his carnage.
That way VKM still gets his Braun destroying KO fetish out of the way, KO looks smart and gets some comeuppance for the unwarranted harassment by Braun and Braun still looks dominant since he threw a man through the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I'm expecting it to end where Strowman throws Kevin through the ring and KO crawls out to victory while Braun is basking in his carnage.
> That way VKM still gets his Braun destroying KO fetish out of the way, KO looks smart and gets some comeuppance for the unwarranted harassment by Braun and Braun still looks dominant since he threw a man through the ring.


Hopefully you are right.

Owens has been forced to be a bitch boy to Braun for two months since creative has no ideas for the so-called “Monster in the Bank”.  There’s no point to this match unless Owens finally gets a small measure of revenge.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Doom Guy is going to get barred from all WWE events after he breaks into her locker.


Lmfao out of everyone its gotta be him right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

Kairi is as lesbian as Sonya. They need to feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Sonya just one giant ass gimmick infragment

From tough enough
Lesbian
Mma gimmick.

The founder of nothing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

Io and Asuka legitimately don't like each other after Io left their stable to wrestle in Stardom. I hope they shoot on each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 13, 2018)

Kairi being a fucking mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Io and Asuka legitimately don't like each other after Io left their stable to wrestle in Stardom. I hope they shoot on each other.


They could diss each other on the mic and we could never even know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i’m going to be livid if Owens loses on Sunday.



It's a gimmick match.  It's literally the only way of beating Braun.  Just ask Kalisto.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a gimmick match.  It's literally the only way of beating Braun.  Just ask Kalisto.


He dropped Braun in the trash!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Almost forgot Kalisto has a win over Braun.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi being a fucking mark.


Kairi favorite match probably Rock/Mankind at halftime heat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2018)

Kairi said her dream opponent is Hulk Hogan and that his autobiography emotionally moved her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi said her dream opponent is Hulk Hogan and that his autobiography emotionally moved her.


It would be a shame if most of his autobiography was a lie like everything else that comes from Hogan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

*drax laugh ensues*


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Jay White.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2018)

Jay white is gonna fuck and around have me change avas if he keeps up being a goat heel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2018)

So to hype people up for Extreme Rules WWE uploads Bayley vs. Alexa Kendo Stick on a Pole, one of the worst, if not the outright worst, matches of 2017 from one of the worst feuds of 2017. Especially when you had the Extreme Rules Fatal Five Way Main Event you could have uploaded?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

That match doesn't get me hyped up for anything.

But it isn't nearly as bad as it is made out to be.  It was quick.  Less than 5 minutes.  And the girls worked the match.  It made Bayley look terrible. But I don't particularly care about that since Bayley flat out sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

teddy said:


> Jay white is gonna fuck and around have me change avas if he keeps up being a goat heel


Jay White could be better than Kenny Omega 2 years from now.  He's the guy WWE should be looking to sign in 2019.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jay White could be better than Kenny Omega 2 years from now.  He's the guy WWE should be looking to sign in 2019.


His character work is shaping up to be top notch. could be the violently dickish heel they need


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

So this where Flow been.


----------



## teddy (Jul 14, 2018)

god i'm a sucker for heels that are relentlessly petty


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

teddy said:


> His character work is shaping up to be top notch. could be the violently dickish heel they need


WWE definitely needs more killers.  Joe and maybe Pete Dunne are the only two they have right now.

Sad what they have done with Kevin Owens.  Smfh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2018)

Pete Dunne's finisher dumb doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So this where Flow been.


Flow ain't even here to defend his ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Flow ain't even here to defend his ass.



We already know he's guilty.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm a beat Jay White ass up!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Flow ain't even here to defend his ass.


Drag’s hit list the last 24 hours:

Gibbs
PlacidSanity
Flow
God Movement


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

You not on the list because you play yourself more than anyone else could.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

I’m still not sure why Neville walked out.  He was one of the top heels in the company and on tv every week.

(WWE would have no wrestlers if people treated worse than Neville all walked out.)


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m still not sure why Neville walked out.  He was one of the top heels in the company and on tv every week.
> 
> (WWE would have no wrestlers if people treated worse than Neville all walked out.)



Who wouldn't walk out when you had to job to Enzo every other week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m still not sure why Neville walked out.  He was one of the top heels in the company and on tv every week.
> 
> (WWE would have no wrestlers if people treated worse than Neville all walked out.)


Being a top heel in 205 is not something I want on my resume.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who wouldn't walk out when you had to job to Enzo every other week.


He did it once.  The plan was always for him to eventually beat the shit out of Enzo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Being a top heel in 205 is not something I want on my resume.


Well he basically decided he doesn’t ever want to wrestle again.  So hopefully it was worth it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well he basically decided he doesn’t ever want to wrestle again.  So hopefully it was worth it.


What if WWE forgot hes under contract


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

WWE never forgets a grudge.  That’s the one thing you can count on from them.

Neville’s contract will remain frozen indefinitely.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m still not sure why Neville walked out.  He was one of the top heels in the company and on tv every week.
> 
> (WWE would have no wrestlers if people treated worse than Neville all walked out.)


205 being a dead end division killed his motivation. If I were in NXT and under 205 I'd purposely gain weight just to avoid being stuck there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Neville/Aries was a fun feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2018)

Thing that sucks for Neville is he got out right before 205 actually started getting good (its still the brand with the least exposure and hype behind it but in terms of quality of the product it trumps RAW and SD on average).


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

I think he should be trying to work things out with wwe.  But maybe we just don’t have all of the facts?  Maybe wwe really did this guy wrong?  I dunno.

At this rate, he will never wrestle again.  And that’s pretty sad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE never forgets a grudge.  That’s the one thing you can count on from them.
> 
> Neville’s contract will remain frozen indefinitely.


Actually, WWE usually never holds on to a grudge.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Need Neville to dethrone Lesnar.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

I would have brought him back as Braun’s Wrestlemania partner.

But I wonder if that is rewarding him for bad behavior?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually, WWE usually never holds on to a grudge.


Punk's the exception


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

So when's Extreme Rules ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> So when's Extreme Rules ?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

It was a too little too late scenario for Neville with 205 getting better by then. Wrestlers in 205 seemed to be insulted by having to put over Enzo. Well at least when it came to Neville.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Punk's the exception


Not really saying anything. Bret was gone way longer before eventually making up with the E. Punk realistically only been gone at least 5 years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2018)

Neville didn't like that the company made him an ugly shirt even though he had no gimmick anyway, so the shirt would've looked basic no matter what.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Not really saying anything. Bret was gone way longer before eventually making up with the E. Punk realistically only been gone at least 5 years.



I mean, the E didn't kill Punk's sister like they killed Owen, so there's nothing holding up that grudge other than pride.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 14, 2018)

This Neville talk is stupid. He felt like he deserved more than pre show mania treatment.

We clown dudes for just being happy to be there; he just got unlucky where the WWE decided he would be the person to have his contract frozen lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Yesterday i watched the Lex Express hidden gems video that lasted like 3 fucking hours. Most of that time either showing that bus on the highways or Lex talking to fans, signing autographs or trying to smash 90s' hoes. Could've swore I saw Francine in one of the scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

The Rock isn't as untouchable as we thought.  Skyscraper underperforming.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember hearing a podcast by Cornette discussing what happen.  Luger was suppose to have won then but Vince decided to try to build up for WM but cooled down on Luger by that time.   That celebration at the end was suppose to have been Luger winning the belt but plans were literally change at the 11th hour that it made the one involved look very stupid.


That change things at the last second seem to do more harm than good when it comes to Vince decisions. He should just stick with his initial plans more because the last second "NAH! we doing this instead!" changes always seem to suck way, way more.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Its a street fight so Punk must fight in these silly ass jeans with knee pads over them!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Solomonster talked about Luger just last week.  Vince decided last minute it was too soon.  And by next year Bret was just a lot more popular with the fans than Luger.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

It might have been too soon but it just makes the whole all american campaign and this big hype over him slamming Yokozuna pointless in the end. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Hogan should have been the one to slam Yokozuna.  Everyone thought he was in that helicopter!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

What I really want tomorrow.  I want Kevin Owens to pop-up powerbomb that bully piece of shit and pin his ass.  Fuck the monster in the bank!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hogan should have been the one to slam Yokozuna.  Everyone thought he was in that helicopter!


lol they were all chanting hogan when the merican flag covered helicopter came yeah. But Hogan was on his way out by then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What I really want tomorrow.  I want Kevin Owens to pop-up powerbomb that bully piece of shit and pin his ass.  Fuck the monster in the bank!


He couldn't beat Kalisto so why should he beat KO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Braun fucking sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What I really want tomorrow.  I want Kevin Owens to pop-up powerbomb that bully piece of shit and pin his ass.  Fuck the monster in the bank!



Hmm, think both can pull that one off.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hogan should have been the one to slam Yokozuna.  Everyone thought he was in that helicopter!



Wasn't Hogan "Retired" at this point while talking to Billionaire Ted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

so  Extreme rules is tomorrow and no NXT Takeover .....guessing WWE got sick of being shown up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Braun fucking sucks.


pretty sure this is tears of salt cause he banging Alexa Bliss


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> so  Extreme rules is tomorrow and no NXT Takeover .....guessing WWE got sick of being shown up


Extreme Rules isn't MITB or one of the Big 4 PPVs so why would we be expecting a Takeover?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Extreme Rules isn't MITB or one of the Big 4 PPVs so why would we be expecting a Takeover?



I guess I kinda forgot that they were saving it for the big PPVs .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2018)

anyways once tomorrow is over then we can get excited for SS


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> anyways once tomorrow is over then we can get excited for SS


I know.  It's been brutal the last month trying to get through this dead/filler period.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Honestly even counting mania with how all the title matches went on that event its been filler period all year. Its like watching Naruto or some shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2018)

Braun even had the tag belts with the obligatory filler kid!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2018)

Smackdown has been okay.  They need a new US champ and a new women’s champ to take it to the next level though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Honestly even counting mania with how all the title matches went on that event its been filler period all year. Its like watching Naruto or some shit.


Thats why I dropped WWE for a while. Shit's torture during the summer


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Thats why I dropped WWE for a while. Shit's torture during the summer


Shit is bad when the nfl season starts too.

There are like two good months.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shit is bad when the nfl season starts too.
> 
> There are like two good months.


What are those? March and April?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Do you guys think Lashley should win?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Jan-attempt to hype you for the rumble!
Feb-Rumble is over so now its a filler month cause can't have stuff mattering before mania!
March-Road to WM! (usually underwhelming)
April-Its Rustlemania! (Roman headlines LULZ!) also post-mania high for the week or two after
May through July-literally filler hell!!!!
August-attempt to hype for Summerslam! literally the only other month of the year that matters for WWE.
Sept through Oct-back to filler!
Nov-They try to make Survivor Series matters but only reason to care about Nov is for Takeover. 
Most of Nov through Dec-more filler hell!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think Lashley should win?



Depends.  If they are trying to do an MMA guy vs an MMA guy for at least on PPV before going back to the status quo of making Roman the guy, then probably.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think Lashley should win?


In an ideal world, yes. Would rather Lashley gets the momentum and gets a match with Lesnar at SS as a result because I sure as hell do not want to see Roman v. Lesnar Part 4.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Let's not even think about Brock related implications.

Let's just think about Lashley.  WWE has had a hard time getting the audience to care about this guy.  Beating someone the fans detest could do him wonders.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Let's not even think about Brock related implications.
> 
> Let's just think about Lashley.  WWE has had a hard time getting the audience to care about this guy.  Beating someone the fans detest could do him wonders.


That too. Lashley just needs something. WWE haven't done him any favors either with them just wasting his debut by having him meander around and then gave him and Sami god awful material for a feud (which also showed his less than stellar mic skills but for his role he doesn't need to be top tier on the mic).
He needs a big win and this just might be it otherwise fans will just think he's second fiddle and not worth investing in.
Also if they could use his old theme and finisher that'd be great.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Lashley worked way better as a heel in TNA anyways.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

What the fuck is Hogan doing in Pittsburgh??


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What the fuck is Hogan doing in Pittsburgh??



Trying to remain relevant while ignoring he's not been relevant for about a decade.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Watching day 2 right now.

Yoshi hoshi so ugly plus he look like he got a wig on.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2018)

Saw this elsewhere yesterday.
That split second of belief I had before it dawned on me how ridiculous it sounded says a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I would retire from Raw the night they start airing a 5 hour show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Kota vs Zach
Omega vs Naito

Was super fucking fire.... its only day 2 jfc...



Great heel jay white vs goat tanahashi tomorrow


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Real Mcmahon soldiers watch 5 hour raws for the next 10 years without complaining.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Naito seems to be losing a lot lately.  What’s the deal with that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Naito seems to be losing a lot lately.  What’s the deal with that?


It was like yesterday when we all thought he would beat Okada at WK.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

So New Japan G1 event at MSG the day before Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It was like yesterday when we all thought he would beat Okada at WK.


And he followed that loss up with losses to Jericho and Omega.

NJPW in danger of doing a wwe special; waiting too long with the guy that is really over.

(WWE waited too long with both Braun and Rollins.)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So New Japan G1 event at MSG the day before Mania.


I predict Takeover will be better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And he followed that loss up with losses to Jericho and Omega.
> 
> NJPW in danger of doing a wwe special; waiting too long with the guy that is really over.
> 
> (WWE waited too long with both Braun and Rollins.)


Naito still over as fuck.



Rukia said:


> I predict Takeover will be better.


If Daniel Bryan debuts for NJPW there>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

This WOR episode is interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Wrestling wyling out right now


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Real Mcmahon soldiers watch 5 hour raws for the next 10 years without complaining.



*Pulls a Randy Orton and goes AWOL*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2018)

Was only a matter of time. Though i'm surprised they'd publicly announce it.

 I assumed that when they decided to start acknowledging him again, they'd just quietly shuffle him back in the shows and hope that people forgot about his fear of BBC.

I guess making 2 billion dollars gives you balls.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan deserves it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Was only a matter of time. Though i'm surprised they'd publicly announce it.
> 
> I assumed that when they decided to start acknowledging him again, they'd just quietly shuffle him back in the shows and hope that people forgot about his fear of BBC.
> 
> I guess making 2 billion dollars gives you balls.


Rumor has it he's showing up at Extreme Rules


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Good news about Bryan if true. IDGAF about Hogan though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan being brought back as an obstacle for Roman to overcome.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan gonna manage Velveteen Dream :blu


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan is the best haters!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

"Another leg drop on Strowman!

What the hell?  Why is Hogan helping Kevin Owens???"


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hogan is the best haters!


Hogan is a scumbag bigot who should be booed out the building.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hogan is a scumbag bigot who should be booed out the building.


He was punished for what happened.

What the fuck is the matter with you?  You don't believe in second chances??


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He was punished for what happened.
> 
> What the fuck is the matter with you?  You don't believe in second chances??


What punishment? lol not being apart of the silly HOF for a few years?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What punishment? lol not being apart of the silly HOF for a few years?


Public humiliation was the punishment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Hmm, so Hogan back with the company.   Well probably without his creative control over his character as he literally fucked that away with that sex tape snafu.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hulk Hogan has a really big penis.  But not Terry Bollea guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

So with Hogan back does that mean his daughter Brooke will be making an appearance.    What a sight it would be to have her and Charlotte meet face to face and then have the fans confuse them as their fathers with wigs on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hulk Hogan and Kevin Owens are the new NWO.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I would beat Sanity tonight.  Fuck 'em.  They have no chance of getting over on the main roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Real Mcmahon soldiers watch 5 hour raws for the next 10 years without complaining.


What if the Mcmahons are secretly watching something else while producing the show ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> What if the Mcmahons are secretly watching something else while producing the show ?


The McMahons are going to be watching that new HBO show with Amy Adams.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Public humiliation was the punishment.


I don't think you know what true public humiliation is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The McMahons are going to be watching that new HBO show with Amy Adams.


Well it would match their taste in comedy. Dumb and lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't think you know what true public humiliation is.


Everyone will think Hogan is a racist for the rest of his life.

Everyone knows he has a small penis.

Everyone knows he's a premature ejaculator.

This guy has definitely experienced humiliation.  Come on man.  Admit it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone will think Hogan is a racist for the rest of his life.
> 
> Everyone knows he has a small penis.
> 
> ...


He did it to himself. Hogan screwed Hogan .


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

Fuck Hogan. Racist PoS. He only apologized for being caught not for being a racist.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone will think Hogan is a racist for the rest of his life.
> 
> Everyone knows he has a small penis.
> 
> ...


His wife also fucked his son's friend.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't think he's racist.  I think he saw red because his daughter was involved and reached for something hateful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't think he's racist.  I think he saw red because his daughter was involved and reached for something hateful.


So he's incestual? Gross


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> So he's incestual? Gross


No.  That's Ric Flair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  That's Ric Flair.


I don't even think Drunk Ric would hit on that man


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

"All the WWE superstars happy to have Hogan back"
Ok Vince. Whatever you want Charlie to say.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukias bias against japanesse wrestlers make sense after seeing his orgasm for Hogan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan should be allowed to be racist. He bodyslammed Andre at Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Hunico vs. Almas. This should be fun.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan never even apologized so why should I accept his racist ass?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't think he's racist.  I think he saw red because his daughter was involved and reached for something hateful.



If you say ^ (use bro) once you are racist. You say ^ (use bro) that many times you are racist bigot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

LOL Graves mentioning there'a a different guy under the mask.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

This fucking disrespect.

Almas wrestling in front of two people but roman gets to close the show


Vince is God Movement


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Good match. Had more vicious bumps than their SD match though I'd have liked if it was longer and Vega interfering this time. I enjoyed it. Those two have good chemistry.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Lol Nakamura trolling Renee will never get old


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm gonna take a nap.  If the show sounds good I will pick it up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Naka telling rukia hes tired of the bs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Legend.  Seriously.  Hogan isn't a racist.  People from his neighborhood talk that way.  He didn't mean any offense.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> What if the Mcmahons are secretly watching something else while producing the show ?


That would explain everything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Neighborhood is the street for the kkk huh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

All is forgiven then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Funny how Rousey has actually slotted in and is actually doing well in the role WWE have for her, especially after her shaky start.
Alexa/Nia is essentially filler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Need ronda to put a strap on and fuck alexa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Funny how Rousey has actually slotted in and is actually doing well in the role WWE have for her, especially after her shaky start.
> Alexa/Nia is essentially filler.


The feud after money in the bank was Bliss/Rousey.  And it was hot the Raw after Mitb.

Can it become hot again?  Will it be a triple threat with Nia?

Those are really the only questions I have.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir @SoulTaker lets post


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The feud after money in the bank was Bliss/Rousey.  And it was hot the Raw after Mitb.
> 
> Can it become hot again?  Will it be a triple threat with Nia?
> 
> Those are really the only questions I have.


Can it become hot again? Yes. Bliss is a good Heel and Rousey is popular and hype enough to make the feud work.
Will it be a Triple Threat with Nia? I hope not.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

New Day/Sanity let's go.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Legend.  Seriously.  Hogan isn't a racist.  People from his neighborhood talk that way.  He didn't mean any offense.


Hogan already bad for his scummy behavior with others but he can never being listened to again for that excuse.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

A triple threat means Nia and Alexa are in the ring together again.  And I'm not sure I can stomach that.  This is no DQ tonight.  This needs to end it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Gotta ask rukia what this mean since he part of hogans crew


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan is a legend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Its sad that I have to root for Rousey to win the belt just so Alexa can get away from the title picture for a while


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan Sama.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

New day needs to be main eventers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Decent tables match. That ending looked like it hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New day needs to be main eventers.


Nah.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.


To non white for your liking huh


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Legend.  Seriously.  Hogan isn't a racist.  People from his neighborhood talk that way.  He didn't mean any offense.


I know you are playing me 

>White
>Says Ni--er
>IS RACIST


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I have been waiting for New Day to get serious for like two years now.  And that was before the pancakes.

I have given up on them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Been telling ya'll Rukia a racist for months now. 

I mean he shares the same mindset as Vince and Dunn so is it a surprise?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have been waiting for New Day to get serious for like two years now.  And that was before the pancakes.
> 
> I have given up on them.


Their feud with Usos doesn't exist? Yeah they were still doing comedy but it was defo more personal and they knew when to get very serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Their feud with Usos doesn't exist? Yeah they were still doing comedy but it was defo more personal and they knew when to get very serious.


That was a one off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Been telling ya'll Rukia a racist for months now.
> 
> I mean he shares the same mindset as Vince and Dunn so is it a surprise?


Rukia eats papa johns


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

New day arent serious enough

Rusev day is ovee not rusev


Asuka and naka sucks


I should have saw the pattern


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Been telling ya'll Rukia a racist for months now.
> 
> I mean he shares the same mindset as Vince and Dunn so is it a surprise?


not true.



WhatADrag said:


> Rukia eats papa johns


another lie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Lashley about to job.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

It's fucking over for Bobby Lashley.  He's running back to impact wrestling after tonight!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Ew, this match


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New day arent serious enough
> 
> Rusev day is ovee not rusev
> 
> ...


Forgot he agreed with Vince on Rusev. Rukia more a mcmahon soldier than bruce prichard.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Why does B-Team have one of the best themes in WWE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ew, this match


Perfect for my nap plan.

:sleep


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Angle taking another L


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Bray/Bo getting IRS chants and people getting pissed when Bo tagged out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

LMAO WHAT? B-Team won?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Y'know what? I'm not mad about this. B-Team have actually been entertaining as of late and this plants seeds for Bray/Matt dissolution.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Well damn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Deleter of Worlds was going nowhere if we're being honest. A shakeup might not be so bad. Still need Revival or AOP to mag that Tag Title relevant again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Curtis could of had his austin moment but this man said

"How do i feel? How does a rainbow feel?"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Honestly I hope Brock doesn't even shows up and just forfeits the title. This forced heat to get Roman cheered shit is getting old.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Stripping Brock would be nice, but let's be real, it's not happening. 
A Vacant Championship Tournament culminating in a SummerSlam match would be way more fun than any match Brock would have as well, it's a shame.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Corbin wrestling in presentation clothes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stripping Brock would be nice, but let's be real, it's not happening.
> A Vacant Championship Tournament culminating in a SummerSlam match would be way more fun than any match Brock would have as well, it's a shame.


Actually just retire the Universal Title and reintroduce the WHC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh so this big cass vs db 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

<accolades a mile long 

< placed on Kickoff show


sure WWE , pretend you respect  Finn


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

pre-show tier ppv.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stripping Brock would be nice, but let's be real, it's not happening.
> A Vacant Championship Tournament culminating in a SummerSlam match would be way more fun than any match Brock would have as well, it's a shame.


This is true. Brock's run as champion this time is on par with Triple H's reign of terror.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> <accolades a mile long
> 
> < placed on Kickoff show
> 
> ...


This isn't the kickoff though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This isn't the kickoff though.



Wait really? 

I thought it still was


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Balor should just go to indies or japan. Vince will never book him right again after he got injured as soon as he came on the main roster few years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Glad they respect finn enough to not have him lose to johnny sinns


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Wait really?
> 
> I thought it still was


Nah. They moved PPV times up so Pre-Show started at 6PM ET and ended at 7PM ET.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. They moved PPV times up so Pre-Show started at 6PM ET and ended at 7PM ET.


ah ok  then I missed some stuff


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

What if Miz takes Kane's place and when it looks like they'll win he screws Bryan?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Balor should just go to indies or japan. Vince will never book him right again after he got injured as soon as he came on the main roster few years ago.


Finn gotta have better dreams than being roh champio


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> ah ok  then I missed some stuff


Almas/Cara in a good yet short match that Almas won thanks to Vega.
Sanity/New Day in a solid match where Young dropped Kingston through a table.
B-Team are new Tag champs in an alright match.
Balor rollups Corbin in a decent match (better than I expected)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What if Miz takes Kane's place and when it looks like they'll win he screws Bryan?



It might not be too far fetched. That or Kane and DB lose but they lose protected .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas/Cara in a good yet short match that Almas won thanks to Vega.
> Sanity/New Day in a solid match where Young dropped Kingston through a table.
> B-Team are new Tag champs in an alright match.
> Balor rollups Corbin in a decent match (better than I expected)


damn was looking forward to Sanity  

Good for the B-team. They're being rewarded for dealing for so much belittling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

We'll find out it Miz vs DB is a go at SS tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> damn was looking forward to Sanity
> 
> Good for the B-team. They're being rewarded for dealing for so much belittling


Also planted the seeds for a Bray/Matt dissolution. Bray and Matt had Axel in their finished pose then Bo showed up on the ropes, Bray went to push Bo off and Axel pushed Matt into Bray which knocked Bray out of the ring before hitting his finisher on Matt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Miz is participating in the mlb celeb all star game


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

If Asuka loses I'm turning off my computer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also planted the seeds for a Bray/Matt dissolution. Bray and Matt had Axel in their finished pose then Bo showed up on the ropes, Bray went to push Bo off and Axel pushed Matt into Bray which knocked Bray out of the ring before hitting his finisher on Matt.



I am wondering if it's too soon. I still think Bray could use a bit more time with Matt just to recover from all the years of shenanigans he had to deal with.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If Asuka loses I'm turning off my computer.


Ellsworth gonna drop something from thr cage


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

carmella always come out to dead crowds. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz is participating in the mlb celeb all star game


which starts early so one idea I saw from whatculture is that Miz shows a video of himself at the MLB celeb game but is actually there and attacks DB


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ellsworth gonna drop something from thr cage


They genuinely did that same spot last year in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

the cage might be too low Vinny


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

>Carmella getting offense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

well guess they wanted to get rid of the idea of the hand out weapon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> which starts early so one idea I saw from whatculture is that Miz shows a video of himself at the MLB celeb game but is actually there and attacks DB


Could happen



Lord Trollbias said:


> They genuinely did that same spot last year in the Royal Rumble.


The concept of someone being in a shark cage silly itself


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Time to end the Carmella experiment too. Bitch can't get any heat even with all of this shit going on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Whoever put the match card order should be fired. Way to kill your crowd in the first hour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time to end the Carmella experiment too. Bitch can't get any heat even with all of this shit going on.


I bitch about Alexa and Charlotte but at least people give a shit about them and improved.

Carmella still green as fuck and boring as fuck . Ellsworth couldn't save her


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Just tuning int just to see the Turtle escaping the cage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Ellsworth has more heat on him than Carmella


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Whoever put the match card order should be fired. Way to kill your crowd in the first hour.


Nah get the trash matches out the way


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

WWE have made Asuka look so retarded. Go pin Carmella FGS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Now Asuka going fucking heel by attacking the personal. 

And Carmi wins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Asuka is ruined. CONGRATULATIONS VINCE YOU FUCKING DID IT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Welp


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia produced this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Becky please save us from this Carmella shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Topkek  fans gave no shit about Carmella or the title .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Welp if paying $9.99 a month for a free PPV like this then we are getting the money's worth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Does this mean Becky wins at Summerslam? Please let it be so.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp if paying $9.99 a month for a free PPV like this then we are getting the money's worth.



watching it for free still feels expensive


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Triple H raises his NXT kids right sends em to college and they all end up drug addicts


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Does this mean Becky wins at Summerslam? Please let it be so.


Her hair isnt blonde


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Triple H raises his NXT kids right sends em to college and they all end up drug addicts


Only one who got his degree was Elias but he was always the black sheep of the family.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

If Hogan becomes Dbry's Partner ill rage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Her hair isnt blonde


Plus her accent is awful - Vince Mcmahon


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Vince let the woman he's more attracted to win tonight since he can't get a boner for asian women.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Asuka fucking sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

The hell, using his nut shot finisher right off the bat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Asuka is done. She didn't just lose she got made to look like a retard 2 PPVs in a row. She's done. Only Becky or Charlotte (she already had her shot though) can save us now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

The fuck was that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

holy shit an Asian won a title this year


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Nakamura is a smart man. I wish Heels would attack before the bell more.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince let the woman he's more attracted to win tonight since he can't get a boner for asian women.



Vince is Rukia confirmed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh hey Randy


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Don't let Naka be stupid and lose now.  Just after he made Jeff become the obsolete mule that he is with his injury.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

booo boring as fuck Orton is back boooo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Asuka needs to go back to Japan and make more lesbian bondage videos with Io Shirai's sister.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Randy's gonna RKO Jeff isn't he?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

What?!! Heel orton


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well we now know Naka's next opponent.  

Nvm, Orton showing Naka what a real nut shot is.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

HEEL ORTON?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

That was actually interesting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Cara/Almas has still been MOTN so far and I'm pretty sure it was less than 10 minutes long. Corbin/Balor in second.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Don't be a Bully Be a star unless you're an American and the other guy is foreign time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Asuka made dumb by going after Ellesworth instead of Carmi, Jeff made stupid by continuing the match after a low blow, writers confirmed mentally deficient by this Orton story line.  $9.99 a month for this guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

That was fire


The era of the nut


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Asuka made dumb by going after Ellesworth instead of Carmi, Jeff made stupid by continuing the match after a low blow, writers confirmed mentally deficient by this Orton story line.  $9.99 a month for this guys.



The writers probably got fired from  children's shows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Honestly depsite the fact that we didn't have a match I enjoyed the Nakamura/Hardy/Orton stuff. Nakamura with the most effective Heel move in ages and Randall tries to one up him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well next match is tantamount of sending Christians to the lions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> holy shit an Asian won a title this year


"Hurry up before the racist rukia wakes up!"- wwe


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> The writers probably got fired from  children's shows.



I'm convinced there are no writers.  Everything that happens is what Vince dreams up after he doses up for the day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

What did ko do to deserve the bully treatment


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Angle that principal that think he mean good by making the 100 pound kid fight the 180 pound bully.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Recapping the Braun/KO only proves how incompetent a GM Angle has been.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Of course KO keeps running from Braun. Braun is obsessed for some reason and KO doesn't want that. Is that too hard for Kurt to understand?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What did ko do to deserve the bully treatment



He's Canadian.  What else is needed in Vincent Rukia McMahon's eyes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What did ko do to deserve the bully treatment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Did these motherfuckers just show the same hype video twice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of course KO keeps running from Braun. Braun is obsessed for some reason and KO doesn't want that. Is that too hard for Kurt to understand?



Make a cage match for the guys but sends Bayley and Banks to counseling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Make a cage match for the guys but sends Bayley and Banks to counseling.


Women's Revolution everyone  - Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Call me old fashioned but I still prefer the old blue cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

So this is what prison rape looks like on PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Fuck sakes, just leave KO.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this is what prison rape looks like on PPV.


Braun hasn't whipped out the baby oil and lube yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

OH SHIT KO DEAD!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

I mean...Owens won?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Fuck you Vince for having Owens take that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean...Owens won?



He did but does it look like he did.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Jfc


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

KO better be getting some special pay for this shit. Like FFS Vince its not funny anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Told y'all Kevin Owens was gonna win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Because Owens had that body type Vince thinks he has his Foley.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Watch how Angle will reward Braun for this bullying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Told y'all Kevin Owens was gonna win


Not like this though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Wasnt that a murder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Strowman's music playing despite the other guy winning.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Surprised they didn't have Braun to a run out and attack KO again on the stretcher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Announce Halloween Havoc you hacks


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Babyface Braun ladies and gentelmen


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Nakamura was less of a heel than Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Extreme Rules my ass, after seeing these past matches it's mostly extreme low IQs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

People here acting like Braun wasn't kidnapping children and stealing Buddy Murphy's woman for the last three months or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People here acting like Braun wasn't kidnapping children and stealing Buddy Murphy's woman for the last three months or something.



WWE acts like 2 weeks ago never existed.  Why should we?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

Padding the show with recaps and promos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

This promo better put together than most of Raw the last two weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

gearbox about to earn some serious coin when the Borderland Brothers come out soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Bryan going solo then?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

So many former Wyatt family members in the ring at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

DB doing this alone while fucking Strowman was required to have a partner in his match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB doing this alone while fucking Strowman was required to have a partner in his match.



Well  by Vince's logic, midgets are courageous but show they need big men.

Big men would rekt by themselves so he didn't do it


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Extreme Rules my ass, after seeing these past matches it's mostly extreme low IQs.


Its not a good ol wwe ppv without bad match endings or constant bullying to one wrestler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Gimp Kane coming out to help, leg in cast, injured.  And yet no problems with those choke slams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

fucking E you have to give DB whatever he wants dammit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

T'was a good match. Bryan looked good holding his own and Kane looked gutsy trying. Plus Hell No protected since they started injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> T'was a good match. Bryan looked good holding his own and Kane looked gutsy trying. Plus Hell No protected since they started injured.



No build up. Guessing DB's gone in September


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well the B Team making that skit interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Roman isn't main eventing? NANI?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Wait the main event is going to be the Nia/Alexa match then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman isn't main eventing? NANI?


Seth vs Dolph is main eventing?

could this mean....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait the main event is going to be the Nia/Alexa match then.



Yeah for Ronda Rousey  appearance.

Dat part timer


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

Roman not in the main event


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

AJ to win at the main event but the last thing we see is Joe standing tall after choking the Red neck out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait the main event is going to be the Nia/Alexa match then.


I hear it's the IC Title Match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Bobby about to smile his way to a job


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Mixed reactions for Roman, almost non existent reactions for Lashley.  Well if this were TNA...... well if this were TNA it would be in a smaller arean/bingo hall but would be getting the proper reaction due to the crowd being paid off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mixed reactions for Roman, almost non existent reactions for Lashley.  Well if this were TNA...... well if this were TNA it would be in a smaller arean/bingo hall but would be getting the proper reaction due to the crowd being paid off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Roman sexy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Brock has Suplex City and Reigns has Headlock City


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Fuck Strowman.  Bully piece of shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Why are they making Lashley look like an absolute chump right now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

crowd chanting Boring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

So how long before the beach balls start coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> crowd chanting Boring


The crowd is just mad that these guys have nice physiques.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Hogan is going to come out and attack Lashley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The crowd is just mad that these guys have nice physiques.



Sure Vinnie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Fucking commentary being fed shit and looking like idiots when the replay proves them wrong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Fucking planst starting those chants.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

All the people chanting Roman sucks in the front all look like they're about 10lbs lighter than Yokozuna at his heaviest.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Some of the fans in front are disgusting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Had Lashley hit The Dominator he'd have won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking planst starting those chants.


Vinnie gave them the que after he heard the boring chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

"This is one of the roughest landings I've seen in a long, long time"

Not smart to say that the day KO did a Foley-esque bump from the top of the cage.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Lashley won Oo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

LASHLEY WON? WHAT? WHAT? WHAT!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

oh shit Bobbay won


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow Lashley actually won?? NANI?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Roman taunting cost him the match.  Like it did at WM with Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Asian guy wins title


Black man beats Vince's boyfriend.



This truly is extreme of Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

They seriously can't do Brock/Roman 4 after this at Summerslam.  Even if Roman did technically win by the rules at GRR.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

HOLY SHIT LASHLEY WON


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Roman will win the rematch on Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roman taunting cost him the match.  Like it did at WM with Brock.


Roman confirmed doesn't learn from his mistakes. Should lower his IQ levels in the stats for the next WWE 2K game.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Seth/Dolph or AJ/Rusev is main eventing. Thank God.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Asian guy wins title
> 
> 
> Black man beats Vince's boyfriend.
> ...


Vince is somewhere in the back listening to gangster rap while wearing his old do rag.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Don't count Roman out of that Summerslam match with Brock guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince is somewhere in the back listening to gangster rap while wearing his old do rag.



Hey if it means Bobby vs Brock instead of Roman vs Brock  at  SS  I'd tape them on his head


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Asian guy wins title
> 
> 
> Black man beats Vince's boyfriend.
> ...



Said black man was still Vince's main boy friend.  I mean he let said black man beat another Anoa'i (well a Fatu but his mother was an Anoa'i) in a stipulation which was Hair vs Trumps wig match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Braun probably still walks out of SS as Champion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sai black man was still Vince's main boy friend.  I mean he let said black man beat another Anoa'i (well a Fatu but his mother was an Anoa'i) in a stipulation which was Hair vs Trumps wig match.



beating a fat samoan  isn't the same as beating a Jason Momoa type of samoan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

that awkward clothesline


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> beating a fat samoan  isn't the same as beating a Jason Momoa type of samoan



A fat Samoan did in a way end hulkamania in WWF  back in the 90s.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> A fat Samoan did in a way end hulkamania in WWF  back in the 90s.



That was Hulk Hogan's ultimate futuristic karma doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Poor Mickie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

so two heels got to beat three faces ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

AJ, Rusev, Seth and Rollins literally just have to show up to have the best 2 matches of the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

Well that was a cluster fuck ending.  So much for Ronda's offense if Mickie shakes it off to attack her minutes after.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Those chair shots from Alexa were god awful.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Honestly I thought they were going to have Nia to win this and keep Alexa/Ronda feud going but without the title there.  Making sure Ronda title win was at Mania.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Whelp the Iron man match is the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Whelp the Iron man match is the main event.



Oh shit potential heel Deano appearance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2018)

You know they are going to use Alexa's double jointed ability to make Ronda's arm bar submission look devastating when they face off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Damn iron man match really bout to be wild


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2018)

All of the chair shots were weak AF


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

You've survived all the shit so here comes the only worthwhile parts of the PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Oh shit potential heel Deano appearance


 Thinking about a return to old gimmick if true?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Thinking about a return to old gimmick if true?




Possibly but the name change lasts a year


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Possibly but the name change lasts a year


RIP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RIP.




maybe I can talk to one of the mods


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Still love AJ's theme song


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Still love AJ's theme song


De Dun Wan Nun


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

This is rusevs biggest match in his career

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is rusevs biggest match in his career



If Rusev wins, then Vince confirmed on drugs .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Honestly rooting for Rusev (but will still be happy if when AJ wins)


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Rusev is hurt??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Boring match so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Scorpion Death Drop to Rusev.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2018)

Skimmin' thru the thread and reading Lasley won against Romain.

lol, wut?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Skimmin' thru the thread and reading Lasley won against Romain.
> 
> lol, wut?


Lashley needed that win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Skimmin' thru the thread and reading Lasley won against Romain.
> 
> lol, wut?


it's a Christmas miracle


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Can't tell me Vince isn't handicapping the fuck outta Styles in these slow ass matches he has now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Rusev kicked out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Match has picked up now. Though AJ had it with the 450


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Good, not great, match. AJ beats Rusev and its on to Joe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

I really hate moves with build up like the Phenominal forearm.  When you see AJ building up like that and the way to avoid it is to just stay down.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

WWE is going to split up Rusev Day for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

well not the worst match in the world 

better than most tonight.


Now comes in the potential MOTN and a surprise


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

lmao these two jackasses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Really good match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Seth should be trying to fuck Charli tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Seth babyface promo sucks tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Now comes in the potential MOTN and a surprise



Surprise being Jason Jordan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seth babyface promo sucks tbh.


so have your comments tonight 

like feels Brock Lesnar lazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Surprise being Jason Jordan


Yeah I'm  calming myself down now


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

"different pluses different minuses" lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

No reaction for Dolph.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

If this lives up to potential its easily going to be Match of the Night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Jj and dean gonna run in on seth to beat him up while hulk and rukia makes the save

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seth should be trying to fuck Charli tbh.


GTV segment of Seth hittin it and she's like "is it in yet??"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Dolph went OTT with the spray tan tonight though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

If only it was actually shiek tweeting


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Why is McIntyre Dolph's bitch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

In kayfabe though why wouldn't Dolph just ask Drew to constantly attack him to rack up falls?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is McIntyre Dolph's bitch?


They fuck hoes together


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In kayfabe though why wouldn't Dolph just ask Drew to constantly attack him to rack up falls?


Damn


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Did itsy bitsy Balor win tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did itsy bitsy Balor win tonight?


With a rollup.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Hmm Seth gets the first fall. I think he's losing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

< mention Bret vs Shawn Iron Man match at Mania

< Coach calls Bret , John 


for fucks sake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't like this stipulation.  I just feel like there is no reason to watch until the last two minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Coach exposed himself as a shill


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Seth trash for never wearing his harlem heat pants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Yeah I defo think Seth is losing now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

People in the crowd apparently mocking the clock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In kayfabe though why wouldn't Dolph just ask Drew to constantly attack him to rack up falls?



Because in kayfabe, Dolph is stupid af. He vacated the US belt for no reason, remember?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

What is Drew doing?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Give Seth another point.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

So is Rollins going to be pinned back to back to tie the number? lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

"this is awful strategy!"

Can we please replace Coach already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Terrible job by the official.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Damn maybe Drew's plan was smart after all


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Rollins is winning this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

Nearly 15 minutes to go. Lmao more dirty tricks on the way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

The fans are being annoying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Crowd is annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In kayfabe though why wouldn't Dolph just ask Drew to constantly attack him to rack up falls?



In Kayfabe iron man why doesn't one person smash the other with a weapon  so hard it KOs them and does 6-7 quick pinfalls to have a 7-1 lead?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Crowd needs to STFU. This is actually a good match but they're being distracting AF.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Is the crowd drunk? why are they doing that countdown shit? its not a rumble or elimination chamber.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

lmao crowd legit fucking up the match. Some people probably intoxicated started that chant.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In Kayfabe iron man why doesn't one person smash the other with a weapon  so hard it KOs them and does 6-7 quick pinfalls to have a 7-1 lead?


Good point. I remember in a Three Stages of Hell Match (I think HHH/HBK) HBK had the upperhand so HHH hit him in the face with a chair to give HBK the first fall then got the cheap pin to tie the series.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I think this many pinfalls makes both guys look weak.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao crowd legit fucking up the match. Some people probably intoxicated started that chant.


WWE won't make another iron Man match after this kind of crowd response.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao crowd legit fucking up the match. Some people probably intoxicated started that chant.


Crowd going into the business for themselves 

maybe the true heels after all


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Why do these wwe crowds always try to get themselves over now? shit is cringy as fuck and further lives up to the stereotype that wrestling fans are toxic fuckers that aren't self aware at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

These motherfuckers more fixated on the timer than the actual match going on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why do these wwe crowds always try to get themselves over now? shit is cringy as fuck and further lives up to the stereotype that wrestling fans are toxic fuckers that aren't self aware at all.



Because raw after WM.  WWE Acknowledged them and all fans want to "get over." by any means necessary.  Beachballs, shitting on stars, "ONE FALL", count down.  ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why do these wwe crowds always try to get themselves over now? shit is cringy as fuck and further lives up to the stereotype that wrestling fans are toxic fuckers that aren't self aware at all.


because they want fame. 

You sit there and hear how NY and Chi and Philly all have good crowds and these other crowds want to be like them


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Crowd ruined the match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

also WWE fans do seem to have short attention span so a 30 minute match is too long for them 

hell even I'm getting kinda bored with the match even though it has good in ring psychology.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Dolph digging in deep.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

lmao these motherfuckers are counting down just for the thrill of saying "EERGGHH" at the end.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Coach making Michael Cole look good on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Slap in the face to the Hitman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Because raw after WM.  WWE Acknowledged them and all fans want to "get over." by any means necessary.  Beachballs, shitting on stars, "ONE FALL", count down.  ETC ETC ETC


Then they should go become wrestlers themselves. Its not their job to try and put themselves over its to respond to what's going on inside the ring. I wish someone would viciously roast the crowd for that shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In Kayfabe iron man why doesn't one person smash the other with a weapon  so hard it KOs them and does 6-7 quick pinfalls to have a 7-1 lead?



Lesnar hit Angle with a chair and then got three straight falls from it in their iron man.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Ziggler retains.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

I thought ties go into overtime Oo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Too little too late for Seth. Really enjoyed the match despite the crowd being retarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Seriously Brett/Shawn.  Charlotte/Sasha.

Oh ok Kurt going to "Fix" it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I thought ties go into overtime Oo


Angle's here so it seems we will have overtime.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Here comes Angle to continue to be an unfair general manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao these motherfuckers are counting down just for the thrill of saying "EERGGHH" at the end.


Goofy fuckers. These the type of people you avoid at cons.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

lmao screwjob ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Good way to end a PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Seth took his eye off the birdie


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

WWE today too many faces are lawful stupid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Goofy fuckers. These the type of people you avoid at cons.



yeah some of them must be completely shitfaced.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Tanahashi vs jay white tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

People on Twitter complaining but I liked the ending. Drew's involvement seemed stupid at first but Dolph racked up 2 falls as a result to counter the 1 loss. From there Dolph heeled his way through a good match with Seth almost stealing it.
And then at the end Seth took his eye off the ball.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People on Twitter complaining but I liked the ending. Drew's involvement seemed stupid at first but Dolph racked up 2 falls as a result to counter the 1 loss. From there Dolph heeled his way through a good match with Seth almost stealing it.
> And then at the end Seth took his eye off the ball.


It’s not the right way to end a PPV though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s not the right way to end a PPV though.





Rukia said:


> Good way to end a PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

In regard to fans hyjacking the PPVs trying to get over.  If it is because they dislike 99% of what's going on then they are dumb for wasting their money going.  Vince isn't going to be bothered.  He's just laughing at them watching his bank account go up with the money they gave him.

If it is because they're trying to get over like Raw after WM then that's also dumb because A) They're not even making a damn effort like the Raw/Smackdown after WM does.  Secondly they should know by now Vince isn't going to acknowledge them either way.

All they do is hurt the product and their bank accounts and turn other fans against them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


>



I told you, multiple people run the Rukia account.  So far we have confirmed Nicholas and Vince McMahon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2018)

What a dull PPV kinda like Rukia and his posts. Wasted time dealing with humidity to watch a D show


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In regard to fans hyjacking the PPVs trying to get over.  If it is because they dislike 99% of what's going on then they are dumb for wasting their money going.  Vince isn't going to be bothered.  He's just laughing at them watching his bank account go up with the money they gave him.
> 
> If it is because they're trying to get over like Raw after WM then that's also dumb because A) They're not even making a damn effort like the Raw/Smackdown after WM does.  Secondly they should know by now Vince isn't going to acknowledge them either way.
> 
> All they do is hurt the product and their bank accounts and turn other fans against them.


I think there is a portion of the fan base that constantly rebels and constantly complains.  And that portion might include up to 500,000 people.  But WWE isn’t going to cater to those people.  And the WWE attitude might even be that they want these people to stop watching so they can control the crowds and the narrative a little better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

The rukias are wyling out on one account


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

Carmella being really obnoxious on the post show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think there is a portion of the fan base that constantly rebels and constantly complains.  And that portion might include up to 500,000 people.  But WWE isn’t going to cater to those people.  And the WWE attitude might even be that they want these people to stop watching so they can control the crowds and the narrative a little better.


They should honestly just stop watching and go find another interest if they're this frustrated to the point of paying for tickets just to hijack matches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They should honestly just stop watching and go find another interest if they're this frustrated to the point of paying for tickets just to hijack matches.


Just stop watching like Drag and Rukia.

I’m not watching Raw tomorrow night.  I’m too demoralized by the Product right now.

Plus the promised Hogan and failed to deliver.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 15, 2018)

Fans: please stop giving us Roman in main event.

Vince: i got you

Fans: ooh, a clock!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

I’m disgusted by the burial of Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2018)

> As noted,  announced on Sunday that Hall of Famer Hulk Hogan has been reinstated into the Hall of Fame. Hogan was backstage for the  pay-per-view in Pittsburgh to meet with officials and Superstars about being back. Hogan formally apologized to the talents for his racist comments that were leaked a few years back, leading to his release from the company in 2015. Hogan spent a long time apologizing at Extreme Rules, for his comments, hurting others and embarrassing the company. Hogan also reminded everyone to remember to think about what they are saying as there are cameras everywhere these days, and pointing out how they could be recorded without realizing they are being recorded. Hogan reportedly received a big reaction from the talents at the end. Hogan was said to be very emotional as he shook hands and hugged talents at the end of the meeting.



Thank you Hulkster!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just stop watching like Drag and Rukia.
> 
> I’m not watching Raw tomorrow night.  I’m too demoralized by the Product right now.
> 
> Plus the promised Hogan and failed to deliver.


Oh right I forgot Hogan didn't appear.  would have most likely gotten booed out of the arena.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Nope.  Hogan would get the biggest pop of the night.

Speaking of pops.  Raw would definitely pop a huge number if they advertise him.  3.5-4 range.

Fire Angle and bring in Hogan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

You say that when the crowd hijacked the main event just so they could make buzzer noises.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You say that when the crowd hijacked the main event just so they could make buzzer noises.


They were waiting for Hogan to come out you dolt!


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2018)

smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Fans should be banned from watching wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In regard to fans hyjacking the PPVs trying to get over.  If it is because they dislike 99% of what's going on then they are dumb for wasting their money going.  Vince isn't going to be bothered.  He's just laughing at them watching his bank account go up with the money they gave him.
> 
> If it is because they're trying to get over like Raw after WM then that's also dumb because A) They're not even making a damn effort like the Raw/Smackdown after WM does.  Secondly they should know by now Vince isn't going to acknowledge them either way.
> 
> All they do is hurt the product and their bank accounts and turn other fans against them.



The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2018)

the retarded fans ruined what was a great match 
Goddamnit


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why do these wwe crowds always try to get themselves over now? shit is cringy as fuck and further lives up to the stereotype that wrestling fans are toxic fuckers that aren't self aware at all.





Nemesis said:


> Because raw after WM.  WWE Acknowledged them and all fans want to "get over." by any means necessary.  Beachballs, shitting on stars, "ONE FALL", count down.  ETC ETC ETC





Doom Guy said:


> because they want fame.
> 
> You sit there and hear how NY and Chi and Philly all have good crowds and these other crowds want to be like them





WhatADrag said:


> Crowd ruined the match





Doom Guy said:


> also WWE fans do seem to have short attention span so a 30 minute match is too long for them
> 
> hell even I'm getting kinda bored with the match even though it has good in ring psychology.



The real answer is because this is a crowd the company cultivated.

If your audience is trying to amuse itself after being bored, getting drunk or whatever, you've done a poor job at manipulating them to care about your stars. If your crowd is ruining your show,* you've failed as a promoter*. Period. End of story. Not sure why it has to be repeated.

Honestly, i heard it was a lackluster WCW tier show, so they were probably bored/burnt out and were just fucking around at that point. Shame for the guys. I like that Dolph is getting some spotlight again and Seth has apparently been hideously over for a while now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think there is a portion of the fan base that constantly rebels and constantly complains.  And that portion might include up to 500,000 people.  But WWE isn’t going to cater to those people.  And the WWE attitude might even be that they want these people to stop watching so they can control the crowds and the narrative a little better.



They've already scared away so many people though. Honestly I'm starting to think shitposters and the occasional city filled with kids and families is kinda all they got left. And in the first place, I doubt they even care anyway.

2 billion dollars.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> The real answer is because this is a crowd the company cultivated.
> 
> If your audience is trying to amuse itself after being bored, getting drunk or whatever, you've done a poor job at manipulating them to care about your stars. If your crowd is ruining your show,* you've failed as a promoter*. Period. End of story. Not sure why it has to be repeated.
> 
> Honestly, i heard it was a lackluster WCW tier show, so they were probably bored/burnt out and were just fucking around at that point. Shame for the guys. I like that Dolph is getting some spotlight again and Seth has apparently been hideously over for a while now.


Then my question is why even buy tickets to a show when you're just gonna go there and make buzzer noises in the ironman match? I know people buy tickets months in advance before this match was even announced but its not like the show was better when they bought their tickets.

They went in planning to shit on the show and its just so distracting and takes away from any of the good parts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2018)

As if those people care if they donate se money to Vince. They know that they’re just small in numbers but they can influence others in the arena when they start doing their shit. 

Burning money is out of the question here. It doesn’t matter to them. Those guys were sending a message. Plain and simple.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Carmella is the worst womens champion of all time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Carmella is the worst womens champion of all time


She's definitely up there.

I was thinking about Brie Bella as champion and Kelly Kelly.  Carmella is probably better than those two were when they held the belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Brie Bella can actually get a reaction out of the crowd though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Had to cut out of the PPV early last night but caught up at a later time.  Saw and heard what the crowd was doing during the main event and felt bad for Rollins and Ziggler having to perform through that.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


 it’s the second time a crowd ruins his fight. 
First was with he crowd ruining his fight against balor because they didn’t like the design


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

WWE gonna be like, "see you high jack non-Roman matches so might as well continue putting him in the main event!"

good job L'zburg


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE gonna be like, "see you high jack non-Roman matches so might as well continue putting him in the main event!"
> 
> good job L'zburg


That's exactly what I learned last night.  It wasn't Roman the crowd was rejecting.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's exactly what I learned last night.  It wasn't Roman the crowd was rejecting.


Hummm i thinnnnnk you are jumping the gun a lil bit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Okada is a jobber now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's exactly what I learned last night.  It wasn't Roman the crowd was rejecting.


Ignoring if that is true or not; WWE will think this.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Hummm i thinnnnnk you are jumping the gun a lil bit



Not really, the crowd got what they wanted with Roman when you're asking what the smarks want.  A throwaway middle of the ppv match in which he lost.

All they did with the whole hyjacking the main event was make it seem like Seth isn't really over and everyone just loves to chant "Burn it down!" during the entrance.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2018)

But the fans did dumb things throughout the show 
It’s obvious Seth is over


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Okada is a jobber now.


He lost to Fale.  And Fale has literally never had a good match.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Then my question is why even buy tickets to a show when you're just gonna go there and make buzzer noises in the ironman match? I know people buy tickets months in advance before this match was even announced but its not like the show was better when they bought their tickets.



I... desperately wish I could tell you. 

Like it kinda makes me annoyed and frustrated when people try to backpedal and defend the WWE at every turn no matter how bad certain angles are or how many times they straight up lie in their advertising, but shit at the very least they wholeheartedly _enjoy_ this garbage. That shitposters keep going there even though we've been told metaphorically and _literally by a few members of the talent _that the brand has little interest in playing to its live crowd utterly baffles me. Like, I use to get it in the past when the good to trash ratio was still somewhat favorable, but nowadays....



WhatADrag said:


> Carmella is the worst womens champion of all time



lol, ironically I kinda like her. 
My only issue with her is that she keeps beating people relatively clean. Her gimmick is that she sucks, so how is she just straight up getting the better of people in storyline? Show's basically telling us that no one in the division has any actual talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Carmella still doesn't know how to bump, sell or play her own character beyond doing a shitty moonwalk. Braun Strowman can take tips from her on how to be an invulnerable monster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Carmella is definitely getting this push to keep it quiet that she fucked Cena while him and Nikki were broken up


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Carmella still doesn't know how to bump, sell or play her own character _beyond doing a shitty moonwalk_. Braun Strowman can take tips from her on how to be an invulnerable monster.


Speaking on this...is autisticly dragging her feet backwards supposed to generate heel heet?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I... desperately wish I could tell you.
> 
> Like it kinda makes me annoyed and frustrated when people try to backpedal and defend the WWE at every turn no matter how bad certain angles are or how many times they straight up lie in their advertising, but shit at the very least they wholeheartedly _enjoy_ this garbage. That shitposters keep going there even though we've been told metaphorically and _literally by a few members of the talent _that the brand has little interest in playing to its live crowd utterly baffles me. Like, I use to get it in the past when the good to trash ratio was still somewhat favorable, but nowadays....



What I don't get is why don't they go to NJPW or RoH or what ever.  If there is about 500k as Rukia predicts then they could actually change wwe more by making another company gain some traction than shitting on performers going out there putting their bodies on the line.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> What I don't get is why don't they go to NJPW or RoH or what ever.  If there is about 500k as Rukia predicts then they could actually change wwe more by making another company gain some traction than shitting on performers going out there putting their bodies on the line.



Because NJPW is in Japan and ROH fucking sucks.


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

I'd bet money on a huge chunk of those people not even knowing njpw exist also roh is boring as sin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Everyone should support TNA, since it's just a Canadian indy fed giving Lucha Underground wrestlers big pushes these days.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

is ROH really that bad that it can't even be uses as an alternative? rofl


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> is ROH really that bad that it can't even be uses as an alternative? rofl


The only reason why they are popular is because of the Bucks/Cody.


ROH finally signed someone people actually wanna see in Jeff Cobb.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm looking at their roster and I see its basically TNA of yesteryear with some even lower tier names I've never heard of.

Like these guys,



Are you serious?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's not for everybody.
> 
> You guys were talking about Daniel Bryan going to Japan.  I just don't see it.  Certainly not full time.
> 
> He just wants to chill in Phoenix.



It was a toss up for Japan. Obviously everyone wants to realistically wrestle for the WWE but the company has a history of mistreating talent and being trash.

The case is different with DB. He is treated fairly and the only reason why he would want to leave is for the matches and do shit like njpw at All in. But hes already stated hes having fun with WWE and most likely they will throw the bank at him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Okada lost again ?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm looking at their roster and I see its basically TNA of yesteryear with some even lower tier names I've never heard of.
> 
> Like these guys,
> 
> ...



This is why Ghost always clowns ROH.


ROH is doing numbers but like I said, its all because of the bucks/kenny/cody/njpw guys. If WWE signs bucks and cody roh is done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

If ROH didn't have a deal with New Japan, they would've went out of business by now. The undercard is straight up trash. Consider the top contenders to the world title...it's an endless parade of twink-looking underwear model types like Cody or Matt Taven. They consider 7000 year old Bubba Ray Dudley and Colt Cabana as main eventers. None of these guys are actually credible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Tanahashi took off his vest and the crowd started clapping.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

I wonder how many moves Seth Rollins is going to be stealing from the G1 this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

When red shoes gonna fight this kingdom hearts villain Jay White?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

ROH is getting way more out of this partnership than NJPW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

The only thing NJPW ever got out of the ROH partnership was camera close ups of Maria's ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only thing NJPW ever got out of the ROH partnership was camera close ups of Maria's ass.


Savage but probably true after seeing what ROH has become.

Man...

No wonder they can't get a TV deal here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

ROH is the sort of company that flies in Minoru Suzuki from Japan and has him wrestling the opening match against The Beer City Bruiser. Like wtf kind of bullshit is that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Man if only New Japan wasn't as a struggle to get into


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Big dog woof woof.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Man if only New Japan wasn't as a struggle to get into


How is it a struggle? 

You just watch the shit in your spare time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Is Batista going to fuck Bayley or what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it a struggle?
> 
> You just watch the shit in your spare time


Its cause of the whole language barrier and the PPVs being late as shit .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Also apparently Bobby vs Roman was supposed to be the main event. So if you guys thought it was bad with Seth vs Dolph....well


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Its cause of the whole language barrier and the PPVs being late as shit .


-There is English commentary
-You can watch whenever



Rukia said:


> Is Batista going to fuck Bayley or what?


Of course.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> -There is English commentary
> -You can watch whenever


I know but I like watching it live with some people


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

WWE has Hogan back.  This is the wrong time to try New Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE has Hogan back.  This is the wrong time to try New Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Wasn't the guy who runs that account outed as being a pedo or something like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE has Hogan back.  This is the wrong time to try New Japan.


Macho >>>>>> overrated piece of shit .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wasn't the guy who runs that account outed as being a pedo or something like that?


Wtf? !!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wasn't the guy who runs that account outed as being a pedo or something like that?


If true its hulk hogans fault


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Wtf? !!


Twitter is a wild, wild place man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Twitter is a wild, wild place man.


Yea it is. I enjoy it more when Kevin Durant gets into it with a fan or WWE wrestlers getting into fights with fans


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm the least racist person you have ever met.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm the least racist person you have ever met.


Says the guy who shits on Asians constantly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Says the guy who shits on Asians constantly.


I love Asian women.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Macho >>>>>> overrated piece of shit .



Savage was the true MVP of the 80s and early 90s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia subscribes to Stardom World. He's done more for Asians than any man has ever done for any other race.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia subscribes to Stardom World. He's done more for Asians than any man has ever done for any other race.


He probably does it as a corporate pandering and secretly goes racist mode when he's offline


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Abe Lincoln might have been a racist, but he still freed the slaves.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia subscribes to Stardom World. He's done more for Asians than any man has ever done for any other race.


Big Hana, Mayu, Hazuki fan.

Doom Guy ain't shit!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 16, 2018)

My boi AJ can't lose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

When we gonna start our being the elite seires


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> My boi AJ can't lose.


Except at the next PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Except at the next PPV.


Joe Time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Joe is definitely going to win.  AJ had a nice run.  It’s time to change the dynamic on Smackdown though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't say go to live shows.  I mean not going to live WWE shows and watch NJPW on their stream service which they do in English.  Even if it isn't live. I mean in the UK we had to wait 5 days during the Attitude Era to catch raw, I'm sure these guys all have the Internet and can spend money they used on shows and their roman T-shirts (I mean most of the boos seem to come from people wearing them too) on the NJPW service.




I mean a lot of people are. Njpw is more popular in foreign countries than ever.

Its just the doom guys type of folks making excuses 

Even tho wwe shitty, I am in love with wrestling right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

@WhatADrag i'm going to War Games LA!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

NXT ruining War Games some more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> NXT ruining War Games some more.


Hogan is going to help Velveteen Dream win.  It will be great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i'm going to War Games LA!


What about Jericho Cruise


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What about Jericho Cruise


No.  Maxed out on vacation.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Maxed out on vacation.


Then how can you go to nxt multiple account rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I can go to Takeover and Survivor Series because Staples Center is 30 minutes away.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 16, 2018)

Wtf i thought u lived in texas


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

So we got Undisputed Era. We'll probably have Dunne and Mustache Mountain. But who'll be the third trio for WarGames?
Unless of course they decide to do a 4v4 if Fish is back by then. Then in that case find a British guy to pair with that trio.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf i thought u lived in texas


Nope.  I have family in Texas.  But I don't live there.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf i thought u lived in texas



There's more than 1 Rukia remember!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Please announce Hogan as Raw General Manager.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok, starting Raw off with Angle calling out Lesner.   And he better give props to KO for last night's match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Needs bullshits chants


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Brock can't show up without Braun immediately cashing in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Loool Strip the title chants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Negotiations my ass.    No Brock on that show should mean his stripped period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Vince is a genius.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Love how everyone is sick of the prized box office guy in Lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh no Bob!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I mean it has to be Lashley. Normally I'd say Braun but he has MITB so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Here comes all the guys cutting each other off .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

THOUGH IF WWE WERE SMART IT'D BE DREW WINNING THE UT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Well Drew making his case for a title challenge so I'm down with that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Here comes all the guys cutting each other off .


As long as Roman stays away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Drew making his case for a title challenge so I'm down with that.


In b4 Roman in mix again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

OH SHIT DREW? PLEASE. PLEASE. PLEASE.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

They better not start that countdown shit again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> As long as Roman stays away.


Pffft


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

They can't get away with Roman winning this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Elias and  Seth too? OH MY GOD WE EATING GOOD TONIGHT.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I like Elias but he doesn't belong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Elias and  Seth too? OH MY GOD WE EATING GOOD TONIGHT.


Brah.... Dont do this...


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Rollins couldn't get the job done and would be eaten alive by Brock


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like Elias but he doesn't belong.


He went 50/50 with Bobby Roode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Loool Finn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Brah.... Dont do this...


Let me fucking hope.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Well lets super saturate the ring with those guys, might as well include Cena in this trainwreck of a build up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Hell I'll even take Balor. That's how desperate I am.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Loool Finn


okay.  So we need qualifying matches now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Fin would be eaten up and spat back out by Brock.  The guy is lucky to not be 205'd with how small he is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh lord a tourney that leads to Roman vs Brock parto 5


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Balor is going to smile at all of these guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

No no no no no no


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I stg if Reigns gets a title shot...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

So Bobby vs Roman next week where Roman gets his win back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

What no Finn and Lashley in a match against each other tonight.  Damn really wanted that smile off.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> So Bobby vs Roman next week where Roman gets his win back


I think it's going to be Rollins vs Reigns.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I swear to God if we get Roman vs. Lashley again...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think it's going to be Rollins vs Reigns.


Dude Seth gonna feud with Drew.

They planted the seeds last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I swear to God if we get Roman vs. Lashley again...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

You actually have to put Roman in the final.  Because the crowd will be behind every nearfall if they think he's going to lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Not excited for these matches


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Braun doesn't want Brock huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Corbin shouldn't be calling out Angle on those triple threats, he should be calling him out on not stripping Brock for no showing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Corbin shouldn't be calling out Angle on those triple threats, he should be calling him out on not stripping Brock for no showing.


Should have said he had no balls and now everyone knows he's all empty threats.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I can't take any offense aimed at Reigns's chest seriously with him wearing that fucking vest. I know he has a scar from surgery but FFS nobody will care if he shows it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Roman had to push the official out of the way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I think Vince likes Drew a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Crowd lost heat when Roman got involved


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Also calling back to the Corbin/Angle skit.  Angle responds to Corbin by saying lost his match yet Roman and Seth are in it but did they win theirs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also calling back to the Corbin/Angle skit.  Angle responds to Corbin by saying lost his match yet Roman and Seth are in it and did they win theirs.


Vince and Hunter kiddos are different though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Don't kill yourself Drew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Drew with the brains is this match, using the no DQ stipulation and bring in the chair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Wait why are chairs legal in this match? Its only a triple threat


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I can't take any offense aimed at Reigns's chest seriously with him wearing that fucking vest. I know he has a scar from surgery but FFS nobody will care if he shows it.



It's not hiding a scar.  It's a hernia belt he wears beneath it that it's hiding.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Wait why are chairs legal in this match? Its only a triple threat



Triple threat is a hit and miss when it comes to if DQs are in it or not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

What?  Legal in a triple threat, really?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Drew using that chair was more Extreme than 90% of Extreme Rules

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What?  Legal in a triple threat, really?


Yes it's always been legal in multi-man matches to the best of my memory.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Jerry the real MVP!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Triple threat is a hit and miss when it comes to if DQs are in it or not.


Ah ok cause this shit came out of nowhere


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It's not hiding a scar.  It's a hernia belt he wears beneath it that it's hiding.


Gotcha. No idea why I thought it was a scar. I guess the vest can stay then (just have the vest look less bulky IDK).


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I know but I like watching it live with some people



>implying you have irl friends to watch wrasslin with


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Just waiting for Roman to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

teddy said:


> >implying you have irl friends to watch wrasslin with


You guys aren't my friends or real?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Balor the biggest face for doing that to Roman with a chair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Sling Blade is weak.


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> You guys aren't my friends or real?


Nope


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Fuck you McIntyre.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

teddy said:


> Nope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Yep Roman vs Brock part 5


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Well good match it would seem Roman's weakness confirmed by his gloating that almost cost him earlier.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Genuinely hate Vince so so much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I hate Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well good match it would seem Roman's weakness confirmed by his gloating that almost cost him earlier.


Does that even count as a weakness when he pulls John Cena BS?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh look a story line that no one gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Wanna know the sad part. The match was good but nobody cares because the Reigns push is such a black hole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

teddy said:


>


Well at least you're honest 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Teddy confirmed as big a snake as Kevin Durant


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2018)

TOMBSTONE!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley are being forced to tag?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Why is Angle so retarded


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Angle so retarded


Kurt's an idiot LT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Fuck sakes if Bayley and Sasha lose to Brooke and Fox tonight.... you don't trade one to SD you release them both since that the career.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Angle so retarded


And also obsessed with Sasha and Bayley being friends 

Guessing he secretly ships them and so he dont want his fanfiction ruined


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Why is Kurt so against having Sasha and Bailey just fight?



Lord Trollbias said:


> Gotcha. No idea why I thought it was a scar. I guess the vest can stay then (just have the vest look less bulky IDK).



It was a Smark rumour to make a joke at Roman's expense which like everything else has no basis in reality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Just trade Bayley.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Where does this leave Lashley?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Ziggler sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Where does this leave Lashley?


Hes in the second triple threat


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Dolph will kill the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

So how long before Ziggy loses his smile and leave the IC belt the middle of the ring and walks off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Roode really lost all momentum


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Bobby Roode.  Oh no.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Didn't these two feud last year?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I don't want to see Roode unless he's a Heel. People aren't even singing along to his theme now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Ziigy also confirmed ungrateful as he was not a Drew's side during his match earlier.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I hate Roode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Zigy with brains in agreeing to the match but not for the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate Roode.



Is there anyone you don't hate?  Except an old decripid bleach blonde racist?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Zigy with brains in agreeing to the match but not for the title.


Heels smart , Babyfaces dumb fucks. Vince wonders why people cheer heels more


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Crowd is dead. Reigns, and now this Ziggler/Roode shit have murdered them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Heels smart , Babyfaces dumb fucks. Vince wonders why people cheer heels more



Like I said yesterday.  Faces are Lawful stupid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Like I said yesterday.  Faces are Lawful stupid.


Well since most crowds are.made up of dumb kids and some thirsty as fuck women, they can keep doing it I guess


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

End this match!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Well since most crowds are.made up of dumb kids and some thirsty as fuck women, they can keep doing it I guess



I think we just need to face facts right now.  WWE is more of a saturday morning kids show like Vince has always wanted it.  If you sit back and watch it like that half the stuff becomes more enjoyable even for irony sake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Is there anyone you don't hate?  Except an old decripid bleach blonde racist?


You know something brother.  I do hate quite a few things.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> End this match!



Didn't you say you were not even going to watch it tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't you say you were not even going to watch it tonight?


Yeah.

I'm giving the show a chance.  Let's see how the next hour goes.

Fox/Dana vs Sasha/Bayley will probably kill me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think we just need to face facts right now.  WWE is more of a saturday morning kids show like Vince has always wanted it.  If you sit back and watch it like that half the stuff becomes more enjoyable even for irony sake.


I kinda think it is time I stop taking anything they do serious


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Why didn't that Zig-Zag end this match? WHY?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

K, a super kick wins the match yet the counter of the Impaler DDT into the Zig Zag doesn't get the job done.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Why isn't this match over yet?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I kinda think it is time I stop taking anything they do serious



Yeah taking this seriously is definitely not a thing lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Bobby Roode is a jobber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Roode is a jobber.


He's going to stay like that until he turns Heel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Awful promo from Lashley.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Awful promo from Lashley.


Water is wet
I know its not fucking wet. Issa joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Water is wet


People tell me he was good in TNA!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Meh, a feud between Roode and Mojo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People tell me he was good in TNA!


You tell me Bliss is good on the mic and thats a lie brother.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Mojo made Roode look like a chump!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

WWE remembers Tyler Breeze exists once his partner is injured?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Is Coach ok?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Tyler Breeze was so fucking good on NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is Coach ok?


I can't stand Coach.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Remember when Tyler Breeze was putting up top tier matches in NXT? I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby Roode is a jobber.



I think the character concept is totally ridiculous. Need to let him be himself.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember when Tyler Breeze was putting up top tier matches in NXT? I do.


Breeze, Neville, Zayn, and Kidd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

The fuck, Mojo channeling his Pee Wee Herman laugh.   Fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you DVR


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Breeze made Mojo look good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Breeze, Neville, Zayn, and Kidd.


They had to bring in Jushin Liger to fight Breeze. That's how good he was.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm heading to Smackdown with Sasha if I have to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm heading to Smackdown with Sasha if I have to.


Eww both of you should stay at Raw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Dana go into porn already babe


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Dana should be released any day now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dana should be released any day now.


Carmella first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm predicting three minutes or less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lol Coach exposed the tweets


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Why is that a DQ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

The fuck was that.    First Mojo-wise the clown on his winning streak and not this dumb ass story line continuing is some way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

That was a fucking dumb DQ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

So one of Sasha/Bayley is going to SD right? Or is that just another one of Kurt's empty threats?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lawful stupid strikes again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

This is what I'm expecting from Mojo from now on due to tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So one of Sasha/Bayley is going to SD right? Or is that just another one of Kurt's empty threats?


I assume they are about to introduce those tag titles for the women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Just fuck already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Cringe .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Are these two lesbians now??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis earlier who said this is like a saturday morning cartoon was not off the mark at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Corey is disgusted.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Sasha was over the top in that segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Yay, Bully in the Bank giving an interview.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

ALL THIS SHIT AND WE WON'T EVEN GET A MATCH?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Went to make a coffee and what I walked in on seemed to be Sasha and Bailey going lesbian and joining with Finn in a new club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Are these two lesbians now??



Might as well.  Salvage what left of these two Horse women.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

Bailey acting like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

The B Team theme is really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Still not sure how to feel on B-Team winning but their theme is fire.
Hopefully the endgame is Revival/AOP title feud though.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Bo and Axel are tag team champions.  Drew was NXT champion, Jinder was world champion.

Last few years have been good for people who have been around Heath Slater, Rhyno having a job in WWE would be considered good for him at his age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

B-Team vs LOD the reboot.  Don't know what to think of this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Shut up Coach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Again I envy Magnus.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Bailey acting like


These girls will never get movie deals that's for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

NXT Sasha is incredible.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Did you know? No

Did you care? If I cared less it would be considered scientifically impossible.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

lol James pretended to talk to someone before the break. i don't think she realized the camera showed that .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Bliss is so boring lately.  They really need to find something new to do with her.

She should tell Mickie James that she loves her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Thicky James filling out those shorts.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Ronda rocking that dookie hair with style!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Kurt can't do anything right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

The fuck is Kurt.... why is Corbin making sense.  Why is Ronda getting a title shot. WWE logic is fucked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Kurt: I'm punishing you by giving you a week vacation and a title match at summerslam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Kurt: I'm punishing you by giving you a week vacation and a title match at summerslam


Part timers are exempt


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Angle actually does something right (from a certain POV)?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

I mean I get it if he's trying to piss off steph but make it seem more like that and not him being somewhat dumb.  Remember the third I stands for.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Part timers are exempt



To be fair to Ronda, she has turned up more times than half the main roster who are supposed to be full time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Part timers are exempt



Sad but true.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Alexa is going to get killed.  And Mickie might even get worse!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> To be fair to Ronda, she has turned up more times than half the main roster who are supposed to be full time.


Well that is Vince having nothing for them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Why are AOP facing Titus Worldwide again? AOP squashed them already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Whats with all the heel turns in this thread?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Titus Worldwide, jobbing for that green.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

That reaction for the AOP win is as bad as any I have ever seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Titus Worldwide, jobbing for that green.


To be fair I'd job for the green as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Hmm, still surprise Miz moved to Texas.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, still surprise Miz moved to Texas.


That’s nuts.  Why is he moving?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

Some friend told me AOP need to be protected like Undetaker or Braun since they're both monsters.

Bitch, these fat fucks aren't even taller than Roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Riot Squad is only two people


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 16, 2018)

The only explanation for this storyline is that Kurt's OTP is BayleyxSasha and he faps to their hentai.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> To be fair I'd job for the green as well




Did you...

Did you just admit you're part of the "Happy to be here." club?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Fuck is up with WWE slightly changing people's theme? Sanity, Riott Squad, etc...
They need to stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

So Sarah is a Viking instead of a redneck now?  Okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only explanation for this storyline is that Kurt's OTP is BayleyxSasha and he faps to their hentai.


Ghost just like WWE and stealing other people's comments.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Did you...
> 
> Did you just admit you're part of the "Happy to be here." club?


Man went through a character change only to settle for being a jobber. What a shame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Did you...
> 
> Did you just admit you're part of the "Happy to be here." club?


In real life? Yes I mean not like WWE would push me since Im not Samoan or buddies with any of them or part timer


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Sarah Logan is that generic post apocalyptic world bitch that said she was gonna force feed Bryan hunted animals right?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Ghost booked this Sasha Banks/Bayley angle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Crowd has been dead since Roman won


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Hmm, so Logan gets the win over Moon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Logan gets the win over Moon.


I don’t get it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

I get that they were going for the distraction win but was that seriously all it took to pin Ember?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Kratos would disapprove of your win Sara boy


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

This Sarah Logan chick really been wrestling for 8 years?!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah WWE don't go to Buffalo ever again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I get that they were going for the distraction win but was that seriously all it took to pin Ember?


I have seen them do this finish a few times.  I remember Bliss and Nattie winning matches this way previously.

Women can get knocked off the top rope and pinned in this company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah WWE don't go to Buffalo ever again.


Buffalo is okay.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This Sarah Logan chick really been wrestling for 8 years?!?


She isn’t very good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah WWE don't go to Buffalo ever again.


Not as bad as Pitt or Corpus


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Buffalo is okay.


Crowd has been dead after the first match. Then again I guess I can't blame them too much. Elias seems to be waking them up somewhat though. Man is a master at playing the crowds.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She isn’t very good.


Should honestly release her. This is her peak.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Elias remembering Seth cheated. Love this guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Seth Rollins is a scumbag for attacking Elias on the outside with his back turned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins is a scumbag for attacking Elias on the outside with his back turned.


First he cheated to screw Elias from the IC Title then he cheapshots him. Scum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Not as bad as Pitt or Corpus



Not even going to argue anymore.  Past events has proven the city behind Vince's vision that it's a close as you can get to a TNA crowd without having to shell out money for a proper reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Can't tell who's Ellias and who's Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not even going to argue anymore.  Past events has proven the city behind Vince's vision that it's a close as you can get to a TNA crowd without having to shell out money for a proper reaction.


No wonder its first name is Corpus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Girl been signed yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Can't tell who's Ellias and who's Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Not my fault theyre the twin sons of the Macho Man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Girl been signed yet.


Please!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Are we talking about Corpse Christi?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I want to see Rollins do the superplex and falcon arrow to Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

I love Elias throwing Rollins out after that frog splash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Seth putting in work in this match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Seth putting in work in this match.


What else is new?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok, Extreme Rules rematch then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Called it


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2018)

Elias eats the pin lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Elias eats the pin lmao.


It was obvious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2018)

Why didn't Seth pull the ref out of the ring instead of jumping in too late?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Roman's coronation coming


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Roman's coronation coming


Ambrose will attack him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose will attack him.


Oh no


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Why are joke twitter accounts more creative than the hacks themselves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why didn't Seth pull the ref out of the ring instead of jumping in too late?



Seth has shown in last few matches to be stupid.  Has people beat then fucks it up somehow.  Not just tonight and last night but basically for last few months.

Although the biggest piece of stupidity in the ring was that match with about 5 people in, 30 minute time limit and last pinfall wins the title.  Jeff Hardy had match won 5 seconds to go.  Watched as HHH pinned someone and turned around to let it happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

It isn't creative.  Becky at least will rule the wrestling world soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2018)

This company is all about cucking buddy Murphy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2018)

Just found out O have NJPW on one of the channels


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Just found out O have NJPW on one of the channels


You da real MVP Doom Guy!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 17, 2018)

*Watches Raw and sees Ember lose*


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> *Watches Raw and seems Ember lose*


Hogan is back and he is on the booking team.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Girl been signed yet.


swoll ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

She was just at a tryout.  Release Alicia Fox or Dana Brooke and give her a ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She was just at a tryout.  Release Alicia Fox or Dana Brooke and give her a ring.


Throw in Sarah Logan who's been wrestling for almost 8 years and still sucks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Not watching raw or sd>>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Alicia Fox still has her looks, so you can't just release her. 

Dana serves the important function of implying that white women crave the BBC.

This leaves Sarah Logan who still sucks after wrestling for longer than Roman's career and Ruby Riott who is objectively the ugliest woman in WWE history.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir you are booking Raw now, right?

You been talking about Bayley and Sasha as thirsty lesbians for a while now!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir you are booking Raw now, right?
> 
> You been talking about Bayley and Sasha as thirsty lesbians for a while now!


if he was booking raw last night one of them would have sat on the others face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

No extension has been signed or offered for Bryan.

Interesting that we're roughly 2 months away and WWE hasn't even offered an extension.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No extension has been signed or offered for Bryan.
> 
> Interesting that we're roughly 2 months away and WWE hasn't even offered an extension.


Summerslam will tell us a lot.

Is he in a marquee match?  Will he face the Miz?  Will he lose?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

@WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia 

Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> if he was booking raw last night one of them would have sat on the others face.


"I might like to sit on your face but I'm the only one who can do that, baka!"


- ghost's script


----------



## teddy (Jul 17, 2018)

Also roode fucking sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2018)

teddy said:


> "I might like to sit on your face but I'm the only one who can do that, baka!"
> 
> 
> - ghost's script



you forgot the part where he decides to cuck Sasha or Bayley


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!



Are you going to say anything other than "I hate Bobby Roode."?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Let's talk about how bad he has been.

Mojo punked him out this week.  And I hope Mojo beats him in the ring next week.  As much as I don't like Mojo.  He has more potential than Roode right now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!



Needs a character reboot. But it's hard to say when WWE only pushes a small amount of people forward. It might not even help.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Is there a bigger flop on the main roster than Bobby Roode?  And they really tried with this guy.  They put the US title on him.  They paired him with Charlotte Flair.  They added him to all of the gimmick #1 contender matches.

But he's just been a fucking bust!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir you are booking Raw now, right?
> 
> You been talking about Bayley and Sasha as thirsty lesbians for a while now!



If the ending of their feud results in Bayley sitting on Sasha's face you have your answer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

And it can only be Bayley sitting on Sasha's face. Sasha has been metaphorically sitting on Bayley's face for their entire relationship so Bayley sitting on Sasha's face would represent Sasha accepting her as an equal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!



Would rather watche filler episodes of Bleach.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Bobby Roode isn't even an entrance anymore. His entrance fucking sucks too. I noticed all he does is raise his hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

This is like when Emma half assed the bubble popping in her face entrance. I knew she wouldn't make it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!


He's fucking done unless he turns Heel and even that may not be enough to save him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Bobby Roode's only hope is that WWE hires James Storm and they reunite Beer Money.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Mojo should be the biggest babyface on the roster if he eliminates Roode the same way he eliminated Ryder.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

He was fine in NXT so I don't know why they decided to have him be the exact opposite on the main roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Bobby Roode probably saw Randy Orton and got intimidated that someone could be even blander than him.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2018)

At this point Bobby would be better as his Beer Money persona than this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He was fine in NXT so I don't know why they decided to have him be the exact opposite on the main roster.


Everyone on the roster can't be a heel.  If they need you to be a babyface and you can't make it work. Then you just aren't that good.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2018)

If this were the Attitude Era not only would she still be getting a title shot but likely get to pick the stipulation as well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Bobby Roode needs to change his catchphrase to "Gloryhole!" and then they team him up with rainbow Finn Balor as the new Billy and Chuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone on the roster can't be a heel.  If they need you to be a babyface and you can't make it work. Then you just aren't that good.


Being a babyface is too handicapped in wwe so almost no one can make it work anyway. Should just have tweeners running around.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone on the roster can't be a heel.  If they need you to be a babyface and you can't make it work. Then you just aren't that good.


Roode is always a heel anyways. WWE making him try to be a character he's not accustomed to is actually bad booking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Being a babyface is too handicapped in wwe so almost no one can make it work anyway. Should just have tweeners running around.


That's fair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope Nakamura beats Jeff Hardy in five seconds again tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

I see WWE doing this 

Brock vs Bobby with a braun cashin
AJ Styles vs the Miz. Aj wins and joe attacks after the match
Alexa vs Ronda
Carmella vs Becky
Sasha vs Bayley
Bryan vs Almas
Naka vs Orton
Ziggler vs Corbin vs Finn vs Seth vs Roode vs Jason Jordan
Roman vs Owens
Bulgeon Brothers vs New Day
B team vs AOP
Elias segment where Hogan shows up


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Yo this Brock story is totally working.  If the right guy were to beat him.  That guy would be a huge babyface.

Unfortunately Roman is the wrong guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Roman should win the title and then leave for six months just like Brock did to piss off the fans because they didn't believe in him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I don't understand the Roman character right now.  He's always pouting.  He won't tag in Lashley. He didn't want a shot at the universal title last night; he just wanted a fight.

I have never liked Roman.  But he is a much bigger mess than usual.  Yikes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

There is no one to understand in the wwe rigjt now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Heel champion Roman should return during a segment where Bobby Lashley is introducing his sisters and spear one of the sisters. As they're taking her out on a stretcher, Braun comes in to finally cash-in. Braun is about to win, only to get hit by the driver of Lashley's sister's ambulance...KEVIN OWENS!

Then Owens can say "I'm not finished with you!" and we close out with Roman saying "See you in six months!" just as this music hits...


Chills.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I want Braun to come out early at Summerslam about to cash-in.  And I want Owens to hit him with a truck while he is on his way to the ring.

And you know what.  That would totally be Angle's fault.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Bayley and Sasha need to make-up and then become BFFs again and start making people uncomfortable with how close they are and then Angle forces them to wrestle each other in order to be even more nonsensical.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I would introduce Braun's mother and have Kevin Owens start dating her.

Owens would taunt Braun and treat her like complete shit!

Owens has to get his revenge!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Owens should beat up a midget Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2018)

Triple Threat between Lashley, Roman and Lesnar could be entertaining. 

We're getting Roman vs. Brock again though.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Triple Threat between Lashley, Roman and Lesnar could be entertaining.
> 
> We're getting Roman vs. Brock again though.



Which I think they're very happy with. Roman gets exposure from being with someone fighting in UFC.

And they can write an ending for the match to justify another one, possibly at next year's WM.

EDIT: Found this interesting- one of the former hosts of the PWR Show wrote this on Twitter and Road Dogg responded, "Amen brother"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!



Just turn him heel and have him use his heel persona when he was in TNA.  He is a solid wrestler when given the chance but this Glorious gimmick makes me feel sorry for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Owens should beat up a midget Braun.


That segment on paper sounds hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Please tell me La Luchadora is finally going to get her revenge.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2018)

Bring back Aries and team him with Roode.  Then have Renee Young botch their entrance and you have memorable gold coming your way. 

Also forgot TNA had an event in Corpus.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Better English than Asuka and Kairi.  That’s a good sign.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Austin Aries teabagging Christy Hemme was the greatest moment in TNA history next to Winter turning Angelina Love into her lesbian sex slave.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bring back Aries and team him with Roode.  Then have Renee Young botch their entrance and you have memorable gold coming your way.
> 
> Also forgot TNA had an event in Corpus.


Surprised Christy Hemme didn't use her big teeth to bite Austin Arie's dick off when he was thrusting it in her face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

SAF into that ball busting fetish shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SAF into that ball busting fetish shit.


She got some chompers on her, man. At least he wasn't trying to force her to give him head.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Even with Hemme's big ass forehead she still has a better hairline than Sasha Banks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Where the fuck is big booty at?!? 

Look at dude on the far left on his way to becoming the asian great khali!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Where the fuck is big booty at?!?
> 
> Look at dude on the far left on his way to becoming the asian great khali!


She only tried out a couple of weeks ago.  WWE doesn't have that quick of a turn around.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Better English than Asuka and Kairi.  That’s a good sign.


Inb4 she gets a dancing gimmick. :V


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Mike Rome liked three of my tweets.  That's my new wrestling claim to fame.

And that I have more red bars than anyone else at WF.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

I hope they develop promising careers at the E. Kind of a head scratcher when the same people get the same push every week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She only tried out a couple of weeks ago.  WWE doesn't have that quick of a turn around.


Shit how long it take them to sign these people?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shit how long it take them to sign these people?


If they like her.  Maybe October?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn it i gotta watch sd now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn it i gotta watch sd now


They might build to DB/Miz too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They might build to DB/Miz too.


Pretty sure its Team Hell No in a triple threat tag team title match


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Also tuning in. Will be nice to see AJ interact with a fresh face.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Zelina will sit on AJ's face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Did WWE give up on Jinder?  Where the hell has he been?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

The Viper!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Jeff high as shit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Renee leave Nakamura alone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Almas v. Styles LET'S GO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Styles got played with that Tranquilo spot.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

AJ is getting killed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

It seems like we are missing good stuff during the commercial.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @Jake CENA @Nemesis @Raiden @Kuya @Charlotte D. Kurisu @Shirker @Palm Siberia
> 
> Please guys.  I really want to have a talk about Bobby Roode!



Bobby Roode looks like a younger Triple H with less wrestling talent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Paige > Angle


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Thought Almas had it with the Double Knees


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Match was lit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Great match.  Almas tapped too quickly.  But that's just a minor gripe I have.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Good match. Almas took Styles to the brink. Also liked that Styles worked and Almas sold the knee Styles got with the Calf Crusher all match. Some people could learn from that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh no.  Aiden English.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

Rusev dont need  a title when hr got a trophy wife

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't break them up please.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Becky has to be the one to end Carmella's reign of terror.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky has to be the one to end Carmella's reign of terror.


Becky been racking up wins for a reason.

(I thought the same thing until Ember lost last night though.   )


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky been racking up wins for a reason.
> 
> (I thought the same thing until Ember lost last night though.   )


I didn't think Ember was really going anywhere title-wise until Ronda/Alexa was done so I wasn't too surprised. They're setting up her vs. Riott Squad probably which'll most likely end in a PPV match against a returning Ruby.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Is Miz a good baseball player or something?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I like that I don't have to see the disgusting fans during Mandy's entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like that I don't have to see the disgusting fans during Mandy's entrance.


Mandy's music sounds like something straight off some 90s porno.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mandy's music sounds like something straight off some 90s porno.


That's my skinamax era.  No wonder I like it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Mandy is better and hotter than the Iconics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Becky racking up another Dub


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Becky wants the belt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky wants the belt.


Good. She should get it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Paige showing favoritism for Team PCB.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Yeah!  R Truth!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 17, 2018)

I need r truth skits weekly


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

A rare Tye Dillinger appearance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Smackdown is just a better show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

R-Truth is the master of his role. I can't remember the last time I didn't laugh at a segment of his.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is just a better show.


Less time which usually means less filler so most feuds go straight to the point. No Champion not showing up for months. No main event scene in limbo due to the boss's obsession with 1 guy and said guy's inability to win over the crowd.
Yeah there's still Road Dogg stupidity (mainly the Women's Division) but its still tolerable.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I would love it if Dillinger got a lot of offense in during this match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Joe is the only real killer on the roster tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe is the only real killer on the roster tbh.


Maybe Heel Orton too if WWE don't neuter him and he actually gives a fuck this time (they should have had him punt Jeff on Sunday)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Maybe Heel Orton too if WWE don't neuter him (they should have had him punt Jeff on Sunday)


They should have had him call Jeff stupid repeatedly and give him a brutal Rko.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They should have had him call Jeff stupid repeatedly and give him a brutal Rko.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is just a better show.



It definitely feels a lot smoother.

I think RAW needs to stop trying to sell us that Kurt Angle is making matches following chaos in the opening promo. It's not believable, even to kids, and there's always no end to them and drama.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

AJ and Bryan are the only two babyfaces on Smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Goddamn what a promo by Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

How is New Day talking shit when Eric Young put Kofi through a table on Sunday?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ and Bryan are the only two babyfaces on Smackdown.


They're the only ones along with Balor in the company. Its too hard to make that white meat babyface gimmick work. Only these guys on the current roster have it mastered. Literally everyone else should just be tweeners or evil ass heels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're the only ones along with Balor in the company. Its too hard to make that white meat babyface gimmick work. Only these guys on the current roster have it mastered. Literally everyone else should just be tweeners or evil ass heels.


Gargano and Zayn had it mastered too. But they're Heel-ish now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Balor smiles too much.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn what a promo by Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

WWE need to dial it down with the autistic camerawork during Sanity's theme. I get that its supposed to represent chaos but its just distracting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Sanity doesn’t work without Cross.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

I think they're doing ok so far but yeah if they want to get to their optimal level they need Nikki


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Nikki Cross should come up but leave Sanity because she's too in love with Becky to work with men anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's my skinamax era.  No wonder I like it.



The Emmanuelle series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I haven’t been enjoying Jeff Hardy’s work.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t been enjoying Jeff Hardy’s work.


I mean Jeff can barely move. I'm surprised his body is still holding up rn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

What is Randy doing?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

That was actually a decent match. And also hello Randall.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Randy is evil.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Good.  Randy is a killer again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Goddamn Randy. Looks like he's a killer again @Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Randall is a madboy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2018)

Randy is not a fan of gauges.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

I can’t think of a US title contender.  If it isn’t Jeff Hardy (Orton) or Daniel Bryan (Miz).. who could it possibly be?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Very good SD tonight. Honestly felt every match or segment was good and all hit the mark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can’t think of a US title contender.  If it isn’t Jeff Hardy (Orton) or Daniel Bryan (Miz).. who could it possibly be?


Tye Dellinger.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Very good SD tonight. Honestly felt every match or segment was good and all hit the mark.


Young vs Kofi I didn’t care for.  But it was a very good show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can’t think of a US title contender.  If it isn’t Jeff Hardy (Orton) or Daniel Bryan (Miz).. who could it possibly be?


I'd say Almas but he's Heel and WWE hate Heel vs. Heel. They could always turn Rusev Face but that'd get him extra over and Vince hates that.
There's Dillinger or Truth but the former is a jobber and the latter is also a jobber with a comedy element attached.
Wade Barrett could also return as Bad News Barrett in my dreams.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen!  I'm afraid I've got some bad news!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 


If they are going to do this at Summerslam.  Imagine the video package!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2018)

Some real catchy ass porno music here. Sounds like some seductive ass JRPG theme from the early 00s.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sounds like some seductive ass JRPG theme from the early 00s.


Thousand Arms.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2018)

Orton being top tier again is music to my ears


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

Mandy Rose's theme is the kind of music they play when Golgo13's dicking some bitch and his expression doesn't change but the girl is acting like she's having a seizure.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mandy Rose's theme is the kind of music they play when Golgo13's dicking some bitch and his expression doesn't change but the girl is acting like she's having a seizure.


oh my god! I didn't even think about golgo when listening to this but it does seem like the type of theme they'd pick to play during one of his hilarious sex scenes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Thousand Arms.


Sounds like my type of game.  But sadly never played it before.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Fun JRPG on the PlayStation.  I’m sort of the master at collecting these type of games.  (I have 4 copies of Suikoden 2).


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2018)

Every now and then orton shows why he was a top heel in the company with shit like that. shit made me a lil uncomfortable


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Orton saw ghost say he was more blander than bob roode and snapped.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton saw ghost say he was more blander than bob roode and snapped.


Bob Roode has to be pissed if he watched the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

Roode needs to change his name to Bob Roode and become a redneck character like Stone Cold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

New day not fucking wth the rukias


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode needs to change his name to Bob Roode and become a redneck character like Stone Cold.


Give me a glorious!

Glorious?
Glorious?!
I said
Glorious?!?!?!?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New day not fucking wth the rukias



I think it sounds like they are willing to give him a chance.

@Legend


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

New Day gonna be jobbing to Hogan in a promo segment confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> New Day gonna be jobbing to Hogan in a promo segment confirmed.


"Another leg drop to Woods!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode needs to change his name to Bob Roode and become a redneck character like Stone Cold.



Meh, was tried before with this guy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2018)

They also said they would not be interacting with him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> New Day gonna be jobbing to Hogan in a promo segment confirmed.


Racist Rukia would like this post.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

In a way it's interesting because these are the same guys that had a bunch of sex tapes released.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

Titus mad af he was outted as an Uncle Tom.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Why would Titus side with the New Day?  They humiliated him multiple times last year when he tried to join the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

Titus a cuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Hogan needs a show on the network.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 18, 2018)

Hogan should move in with the cast of Holy Foley and then get irrationally angry whenever Noelle brings home a black boyfriend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Hogan needs a show called Hogan knows best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Keith Lee look like Patrice O' Neal


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

I just want Hogan to interview guests and put himself over during the interviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Do you guys think they should bring back the Golden Truth?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2018)

Hogan is a walking redneck. Has weird taped cuckery sex with his friend's wife. Loves hard Ring and wants to bang his daughter.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think they should bring back the Golden Truth?



Nah,  Dustin should go to All in and burn Goldust and every other similar gimmicks he's done in WWF/E, WCW and TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think they should bring back the Golden Truth?




How many questions you gonna ask for us to say no too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

R Truth is funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

I don't see AJ Styles losing the title anytime soon considering hes on the cover of 2K, not at least until October is over with.
It sounds like silly reasoning but this is the same company that built Goldberg vs Lesnar II off of 2K.
Either way, I'm fine with it. AJ has been champion since the first semester of my time attending uni.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I don't see AJ Styles losing the title anytime soon considering hes on the cover of 2K, not at least until October is over with.
> It sounds like silly reasoning but this is the same company that built Goldberg vs Lesnar II off of 2K.
> Either way, I'm fine with it. AJ has been champion since the first semester of my time attending uni.


AJ can lose to the Miz at Survivor Series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ can lose to the Miz at Survivor Series.



Miz vs Daniel Bryan at the Royal Rumble since its in a stadium.
Daniel Bryan vs Styles at Mania with Daniel retaining.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2018)

I also don't see AJ losing the championship anytime soon either. Hes a good face to consistently have the belt on, especially with Brock away on the other show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Taishan Dong


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations, you guys are officially property of the WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Congratulations, you guys are officially property of the WWE.


Vince's own modern day slaves.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Congratulations, you guys are officially property of the WWE.


I would have the people on the right report to Hollywood Hogan for training.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ can lose to the Miz at Survivor Series.



Not going to happen.  AJ is fighting Braun in a cross brand match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

I hate Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 18, 2018)

Jason jordan needs to main event


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Jordan as a heel daddy's boy was over asf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

I think Roman needs to become unified champ. Beat AJ, Daniel , Seth and then bury NXT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I think Roman needs to become unified champ. Beat AJ, Daniel , Seth and then bury NXT.


This isn't even good bait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This isn't even good bait.


Who says its bait? He should do it. I'm sure fans will be fine with it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Who says its bait? He should do it. I'm sure fans will be fine with it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


>


I just want massive rage.  Some fun heat for once


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> I just want massive rage.  Some fun heat for once


We're beyond the point of heat for Reigns. Its just soul crushing apathy now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Jason Jordan just needs to come back and whine to Kurt about something during every backstage segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We're beyond the point of heat for Reigns. Its just soul crushing apathy now.


I can feel myself have no care for him and its bad


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2018)

^Forbes also just put out a piece getting at WWE over Reigns


Let's hope someone else walks out as champ as SS

Days later, I still cannot believe the stupidity of Pittsburgh fans for messing up that main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Could have been Rollins/Lesnar.  But Pittsburgh put a stop to that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> ^Forbes also just put out a piece getting at WWE over Reigns
> 
> 
> Let's hope someone else walks out as champ as SS
> ...


Uh that's about Satellites


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2018)

Doom Guy said:


> Uh that's about Satellites



lmao fixed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Titus forgave Hogan too!  <3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Titus forgave Hogan too!  <3


Well he's the bigger man for it. Honestly though Hulk hurt some people and he needs to work a lot to regain his rep.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Dakota Kai taking a beating.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is mad that he will never be an A-lister.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
THE MADMAN HAS DONE IT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

@Rukia 
Shit like this is why Regal is the best GM in wrestling atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 18, 2018)

From what I read Kairi destroyed poor Aliyah in the match. Looks like she's getting more vicious as of late. Me gusta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> From what I read Kairi destroyed poor Aliyah in the match. Looks like she's getting more vicious as of late. Me gusta.


And thicker.

She's so thick now Io probably didn't recognize her.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 


8 years ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Roman needs to become unified champ. Beat AJ, Daniel , Seth and then bury NXT.



Honestly Vince should have Roman win at Summerslam.  Then just walk back up the ramp with both hands flipping the bird all the way until he gets backstage.  Why go halfway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly Vince should have Roman win at Summerslam.  Then just walk back up the ramp with both hands flipping the bird all the way until he gets backstage.  Why go halfway?


Exactly have fun with that shit. If you can't get consistent pops , get consistent heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Rukia
> Shit like this is why Regal is the best GM in wrestling atm


Dean needs to show up at NXT and finish him off


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean needs to show up at NXT and finish him off


Ambrose needs to be the Randy Orton of Raw.  Book him the exact same way you are booking Randy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose needs to be the Randy Orton of Raw.  Book him the exact same way you are booking Randy!


Nah


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Guys.  After the attacks this week.  I think Randy is really going to plummet in the Smackdown power rankings.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Next time Randy has a match:


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag 

Seriously look at the Smackdown roster.

We have the two heels in WWE that are killers.  We have the best chickenshit heel.  We have the best heel with a manager.  And we have a heel that kicks people in the nuts and pretends he can’t speak english.

No wonder Raw can’t compete!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Next time Randy has a match:



Randy hates it too much.  Also only made sense when feuding with evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeff Hardy is a legend.  And Randy just killed him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Randy hates it too much.  Also only made sense when feuding with evolution.


What's up with wrestlers hating their best themes? Randy hates Burn in My Light. Barrett hated End of Days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

This dude Finn really needs to keep it in his pants. Titus don't like him that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This dude Finn really needs to keep it in his pants. Titus don't like him that way.





Holy shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This dude Finn really needs to keep it in his pants. Titus don't like him that way.


Balor bout to be walking funny fucking with Titus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Balor bout to be walking funny fucking with Titus.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

I think Balor is small to begin with.

But I definitely can’t get behind the Balor character we have seen on tv the last six months.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Balor is small to begin with.
> 
> But I definitely can’t get behind the Balor character we have seen on tv the last six months.



Again can someone please explain to me how he went from the Demon to what we are seeing now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Lets talk about how Sakura wasnt shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets talk about how Sakura wasnt shit


I mean what's there to talk about. Her character sucks. Pretty sure that's universal facts by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Sakura would be a great character if she let Naruto cuck her from Sasuke. The hentais  have it right when she lets Naruto use her and Salad as breeding stock for Lord Hokage.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets talk about how Sakura wasnt shit


But she was. Probably should have killed her off at some point ala Rin just to try and salvage her awful, useless character tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Wasnt there an episode where naruto changed as sasuke to hit on sakura but had to doo doo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Sakura???  She technically had a decent character build in her fight with Sasori then that train literally derailed for the remainder.  I mean her "resolve" on wanting to confront Sasuke after learning of him joining Akutski, her "confession" to Naruto, and then the fate confrontation had her freeze up and getting rescued by the guy she spurned.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Never understood Sakura's persistent thirst for Sasuke. At least with Naruto the guy is supposed to be his rival so there is some respect there I suppose in wanting to make him reform but Sasuke spent the least amount of time with Sakura and never really gave her the time of day. They felt less like team members and more like classmates that barely interacted with each other after a group project. So her still thirsting over the guy after the first time-skip to shippuden was actually pretty disturbing. On some psycho stalker woman type shit.

Sakura getting past her crush after the first time-skip and getting with some other guy would have done her character some good.

Because her trying to fight Sasuke to get him back in that one arc and him trying to kill her was on some super cringy level shit there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Like I can't stress enough how creepy it is for Sakura to tell Naruto she's still in love with Sasuke 2 years later. The sakura who barely interacted with Sasuke after early Chunnin Exams and probably hasn't had a decent conversation with him since first half of Part 1. Add the crappy little confrontation they had at the beginning of the Sasuke rescue arc and it makes you wonder why this girl never moved on. On some fatal attraction stuff here. Even Ino and all the other Sasuke thirsters moved on to other men except Sakura.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Naruto should've pretended to accept Sakura's fake confession and impregnated her only to continue on his mission but now Sakura is knocked up so she can't be part of the story anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Naruto could've fucked so many bitches after the war but Kishimoto made it so ninjas never got sex education.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Naruto the only ninja dicking his girl correctly though because he's got two kids. Sakura living that Chichi never been kissed by her husband life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Neji died a virgin, what kinda bullshit is that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Naruto the only ninja dicking his girl correctly though because he's got two kids. Sakura living that Chichi never been kissed by her husband life.



Lol, well that's the life Sakura wanted then.   But to compare her to Chichi, at least Goku remembers the kids he's had.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Goku probably fucked Bulma and forgot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

This friend Luffy got a handjob from the Amazons and he still don't know what his dick is for.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

The ending to Bleach has to be a fake reality because no way that asexual mothefucker Ichigo laid pipe on a female.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

I respect Rito from To-love-ru because he ate Lala's ass on at least three occasions.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Neji died a virgin, what kinda bullshit is that.


Its funny when you realize he had way more of a chance with Tenten than Lee who fans always ship her with.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Goku probably fucked Bulma and forgot.


Shame he never took Bulma up on her offer for some shota x older girl action back when they first met.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shame he never took Bulma up on her offer for some shota x older girl action back when they first met.



Bulma the thirstiest hoe in the history of manga. Bitch tried to seduce a ten year old like five minutes after they met.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Sakura perfect example women aint shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The ending to Bleach has to be a fake reality because no way that asexual mothefucker Ichigo laid pipe on a female.


I assumed Ichigo either was asexual or wanted to only fucks Rukia's ghost with how the series portrayed him. Also he seemed to hate big ass tiddy women with how he responded to Matsumoto and Orihime and other mega busty chicks most of the time. So him ending up with Orihime is some Orihime gaining powers altering the timeline type shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Ichigo had big tittied ghost women throwing themselves all over him and he was always busy trying to save his weeb friends or chasing nerdy looking men.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

The biggest fucking cuck was Tousen. This bitch got assmad cause some bitch who wasn't even his wife or had any romantic interest in him got killed by her husband.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its funny when you realize he had way more of a chance with Tenten than Lee who fans always ship her with.


Since when? Neji and Tenten has always been the more popular ship.
Kinda weird how many people ship him with his useless cousin though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Actually, Gin was a cuck too. He got NTRed watching Matsumoto get gangraped and he turned evil to get revenge because all he did was watch and get aroused by that shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

If you think about it, Aizen built an entire stable of cucks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Since when? Neji and Tenten has always been the more popular ship.
> Kinda weird how many people ship him with his useless cousin though.


Bunch of Lee fans ship him with Tenten.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The biggest fucking cuck was Tousen. This bitch got assmad cause some bitch who wasn't even his wife or had any romantic interest in him got killed by her husband.


Black men in Bleach always took an L.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bunch of Lee fans ship him with Tenten.


I know about them but even then they're a minority.
General fanbase always was more inclined for Neji and Tenten


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actually, Gin was a cuck too. He got NTRed watching Matsumoto get gangraped and he turned evil to get revenge because all he did was watch and get aroused by that shit.


Wait what?!?? this didn't happen. tell me it didn't!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Eyeshield 21 was the best representation of black people in manga history. They were all super athletes that fucked hella white women and made Japanese people accept they were genetically inferior.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

The most beta person in anime I can think of is Shinji from NGE.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know about them but even then they're a minority.
> General fanbase always was more inclined for Neji and Tenten


really? i just always saw some goofs saying lee is gonna end up with tenten or saying funny shit like tenten should settle down with lee. then most of the merican hentai pics I've seen of tenten usually have her getting dicked by mainly naruto, some futa or job lee.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If you think about it, Aizen built an entire stable of cucks.


Didn't that spoon looking espada exist mainly because Nel beat his ass when she had her powers and one day he caught her slippin and took her powers away? Then there is Ulqurroa who only died because he realized he didn't have a penis so orihime would never be happy with him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eyeshield 21 was the best representation of black people in manga history. They were all super athletes that fucked hella white women and made Japanese people accept they were genetically inferior.


Kinda hard to deny that shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eyeshield 21 was the best representation of black people in manga history. They were all super athletes that fucked hella white women and made Japanese people accept they were genetically inferior.


I remember the black dude in Eyeshield always had a harem around him and was one of the best players in the series meanwhile Kubo having every hispanic or black character get jobbed out in his series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eyeshield 21 was the best representation of black people in manga history. They were all super athletes that fucked hella white women and made Japanese people accept they were genetically inferior.



Wasn't that accomplished by Bob from Tenjou Tenge first.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What's up with wrestlers hating their best themes? Randy hates Burn in My Light. Barrett hated End of Days.



Mostly with Randy it's because the whole reason for the use of the theme is the first few lines. It was chosen as a shot at evolution (nothing can do nothing you can say will change what you done to me.  Is a shout to the thumbs down betrayal when linked to Randy).

Now I agree it's certainly better than voices.  he needs a new theme.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't that accomplished by Bob from Tenjou Tenge first.



Bob fucked some THOT and impregnated her and then he married her. That shit is as unrealistic as it gets.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't that accomplished by Bob from Tenjou Tenge first.


I remember Bob had some real hot japanese girlfriend he was tappin regularly and was hyped up to be a potential beast by every martial artist that met him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait what?!?? this didn't happen. tell me it didn't!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bob fucked some THOT and impregnated her and then he married her. That shit is as unrealistic as it gets.


Bob probably put a ring on it when he saw she didn't cuck him after that stronger super jacked senpai brought him home that one time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bob probably put a ring on it when he saw she didn't cuck him after that stronger super jacked senpai brought him home that one time.



That bitch took hella dick from so many other characters in the series though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bob probably put a ring on it when he saw she didn't cuck him after that stronger super jacked senpai brought him home that one time.



Hmm, if I recall wasn't his girlfriend raped earlier in the series and then he and his friend went to the hospital the guy was staying at to repay the favor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Orange hair chick would the big knockers wanted to fuck ichigo so bad she was close to fucking the teddy bear because if she couldnt have him she needed something close to him.

Meanwhilw ichigo chasing after a nf poster who loves hulk


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That bitch took hella dick from so many other characters in the series though.


I've only seen the anime and read a few chapters after that in the manga. Was she really being a thot??


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, if I recall wasn't his girlfriend raped earlier in the series and then he and his friend went to the hospital the guy was staying at to repay the favor.


So was bob and his friend gonna rape them back?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Kubo should just do hentai.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I've only seen the anime and read a few chapters after that in the manga. Was she really being a thot??



She like tried to have sex with the women too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> So was bob and his friend gonna rape them back?



Guy was bed ridden from a beating earlier on so they pretty much beat the guy up a bit and if I can remember the chapter shove broom handle up his ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Sanada either fucks a lot of bitches or attends gay bars


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guy was bed ridden from a beating earlier on so they pretty much beat the guy up a bit and if I can remember the chapter shove broom handle up his ass.


Ah justice was served.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sanada either fucks a lot of bitches or attends gay bars


Who's that?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She like tried to have sex with the women too


I remember her trying to fuck the brown haired main girl. But literally every manga/anime bitch does this to other women when they're in the locker rooms or baths.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Currently watching Becky live


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Also watching vanilla midgets


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Becky and some jobbers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Currently watching Becky live


Becky


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who's that?


One of Naito's gang members.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Becky sounds like Finn Balor when she cums.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky and some jobbers.


looks like becky, another girl, and a batman villain


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Becky talking a lot about Nikki Cross


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

AJ says he sides with the Firing Squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Yano need to upgrade from dvds to netflix goft cards


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Becky and AJ together at comic con for the third year in a row.  Just sayin’.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Guys, what if the Sasha/Bayley angle is the LGBT angle Stephanie was talking about


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys, what if the Sasha/Bayley angle is the LGBT angle Stephanie was talking about


Stephanie taking credit for anything not shocking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys, what if the Sasha/Bayley angle is the LGBT angle Stephanie was talking about


It could be Balor and Titus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Juice vs kota


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Guys, what if the Sasha/Bayley angle is the LGBT angle Stephanie was talking about



Meh, the Angelina Love/Winter story line did it better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Juice vs kota


?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Naito and I forever a team


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Naito and I forever a team



Didn't know Naito was forming an alliance with the AOP.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Didn't know Naito was forming an alliance with the AOP.



We teaming up against rukia racism


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

Kofi here to speak at a DBZ panel. Wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)

Are you actually there


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kofi here to speak at a DBZ panel. Wtf


is there a stream?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you actually there



Yeah. Viz has a Nakamura book for sale. Wtf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2018)

Ugghhh more UFC people.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2018)

Bad being the quality of the toy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

At least hide your relationship.  At some point your wife will notice you are always with this girl.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Bad being the quality of the toy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

This friend Robin actually gonna say "Fuck Batman"


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2018)

That toy looks disturbing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Everyone here is lying if they say they aren’t going to miss Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This friend Robin actually gonna say "Fuck Batman"


Well Bats did cuck him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Release five.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke, Tamina, Kavita Devi, and Xia Li would be my cuts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 19, 2018)

I'd release Carmella five times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2018)

As soon as she doesn’t have the belt.  She is on my release list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke, Tamina, Kavita Devi, and Xia Li would be my cuts.


Alexa Bluss too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2018)

That better be a prototype because that looks like shit.   It's up there with some of the Bayley figures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Release five.


Alicia Fox, Dana Brook, Carmella, Tamina and Kavita Davi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Release five.


Technically Steph is on the roster too so .....Steph


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2018)

Aww jeez Bailey's pic .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2018)

I juts had a horrible thought. What if Brock walks out of Summerslam still Universal Champion? What then?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone here is lying if they say they aren’t going to miss Brock.


I'm not. His matches are utter shits now and he holds up the main event.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2018)

I think it's very possible if the UFC fight takes place in 2019 sadly. WWE might not pass on an opportunity to get attention off the "WWE vs. UFC" idea people keep throwing around.

But let's hope to God not. They gassed it with the WM ending. I'm ready for someone else.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I juts had a horrible thought. What if Brock walks out of Summerslam still Universal Champion? What then?


Then the title is meaningless just a cheap whore product


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I juts had a horrible thought. What if Brock walks out of Summerslam still Universal Champion? What then?


Then they should retire the belt with Brock.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

I guess I'd just lose even more respect for ol vince for letting brock fuck him so hard without offering lube.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Set up that dream match between Hogan and Brock for Wrestlemania next year.  Hulk conquers the beast.  All of the WWE superstars that couldn't beat Brock come to the ring and celebrate with Hogan.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

Just watched Napoleon Dynamite. Napoleon's love interest is Bayley, right down to the autism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Hogan sama.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah Ronda's figure ranks up there with Bayley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Phew, I got so drunk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just watched Napoleon Dynamite. Napoleon's love interest is Bayley, right down to the autism.



Hmm, so WWE's end game with Bayley and Sasha is to have them playing tetherball while When In Rome's "The Promise" is playing in the background.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Phew, I got so drunk.


Are you an alcoholic or something?

You need to get a role model in your life brother!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you an alcoholic or something?
> 
> You need to get a role model in your life brother!


I'm a college student.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah Ronda's figure ranks up there with Bayley.


Big ass or not.  I can't stand Bayley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Mustache moutain vs undisputed era II fire as fuck. Top 5 wwe matches this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Undisputed Era w/Strong > Undisputed Era w/Fish


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so WWE's end game with Bayley and Sasha is to have them playing tetherball while When In Rome's "The Promise" is playing in the background.



Kurt Angle is Uncle Rico.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Havent we seen that tweet posted 4 times already or am i tripping


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Set up that dream match between Hogan and Brock for Wrestlemania next year.  Hulk conquers the beast.  All of the WWE superstars that couldn't beat Brock come to the ring and celebrate with Hogan.



Or hulk falls asleep in a cuddle like last time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah Ronda's figure ranks up there with Bayley.


Oh hey its stevie richard!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


What the fuck?! why does carls jr even have this??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Is that fucking real?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



By Bella?

Does Brie and/or Nikki have something to tell John and Daniel

Also


I was hoping someone else would notice the amazing WTFery they added to a childs toy in Ronda's groinal region.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Havent we seen that tweet posted 4 times already or am i tripping



Did you hear that Sheamus has spinal stenosis.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Human beings are just so fucking repulsive.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Human beings are just so fucking repulsive.


This why I only fuck dinosaurs.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why I only fuck dinosaurs.


I hope we go extinct too!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

“I don’t know if Brooke was f***ing the black guys’ son...I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f***ing n*****s. But then when it comes to nice people and shit, and whatever....I mean, I’d rather if sh was going to f*** some n*****, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***** worth a hundred million dollars, like a basketball player. I guess we’re all a little racist, f**** n******.”


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> “I don’t know if Brooke was f***ing the black guys’ son...I mean, I don’t have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f***ing n*****s. But then when it comes to nice people and shit, and whatever....I mean, I’d rather if sh was going to f*** some n*****, I’d rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***** worth a hundred million dollars, like a basketball player. I guess we’re all a little racist, f**** n******.”


I'm glad Hogan realized the error of his ways and is trying to be a better person now.

I think there is hope for someone like Donald Sterling if a guy like Hogan can change.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Spoiler: the blondes win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Spoiler: the blondes win


Because they are better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Stephanie is the biggest babyface in the company if she fires Angle.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because they are better.


I know you're trollin but most of the blonde female wrestlers in wwe are ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

All women's PPV card:

Sasha Banks vs Ronda Rousey
Mae Young Classic 2 Finals
Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus
Charlotte vs Asuka (Wrestlemania rematch)
Becky Lynch SD vs Ember Moon Raw
Bella Twins in a tag match

And that's basically what I have so far.  You have to give away a lot of your best matches to make this PPV worthy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Womens tag titles.


but either way whatever stephanie announces is trash and forced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Womens tag titles.
> 
> 
> but either way whatever stephanie announces is trash and forced.


I don't want Nia and Alexa hugging or any nonsense like that.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is that fucking real?



Holy hell I cant believe it  .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Hulk Hogan > James Gunn


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

@Rukia how do you know Hulk is legit sorry for his actions and not because he got caught?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

I bought some $1 raffle tickets to try and win All In tickets


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

The thing I worry about is A.)Don't got enough for merch and B.) My knowledge of the indies is only to Young Bucks , Kenny , Jay Lethal , and Cody


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

The women don't deserve their own ppv. There, I said it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

Dammit thought I was watching new stuff but watching Wrestle Kingdom 12


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The women don't deserve their own ppv. There, I said it.


Not with how poorly booked they are nowadays. It almost reminds me of when the diva division was a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The women don't deserve their own ppv. There, I said it.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The women don't deserve their own ppv. There, I said it.


if it's a women's only PPV.  The men better get paid!

Saudi Arabia effect.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Rukia how do you know Hulk is legit sorry for his actions and not because he got caught?


when he apologized to us I looked into his eyes and saw genuine remorse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> when he apologized to us I looked into his eyes and saw genuine remorse.


You were there?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm a former tag champion of course I was there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



The fuck is this?  Didn't know the methadone clinic was doing rewards for clients who stay off the white horse.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Is anyone from the thread as disgusting as these guys?  Be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Steph announces either a women's Tag Division or an All Women's PPV and calls it historic then Steph confirmed an idiot.   TNA beat them to the punch on both counts.


Does it count if no one saw it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is anyone from the thread as disgusting as these guys?  Be honest.


Well I am AOP and your a child.

Idk about anyone else.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this?  Didn't know the methadone clinic was doing rewards for clients who stay off the white horse.


holy shit!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well I am AOP and your a child.
> 
> Idk about anyone else.



I basically look like Hideo Itami if he shaved.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I basically look like Hideo Itami if he shaved.


So is that why you send him so much hate? Some sort of internalized self-loathing?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well I am AOP and your a child.
> 
> Idk about anyone else.


I'm basically a darker Rich Swann without the dreads and slightly bigger lips


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is anyone from the thread as disgusting as these guys?  Be honest.


Implying you don't outweigh Roman Reigns but you're no taller than Rockstar Spud.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm basically a darker Rich Swann without the dreads and slightly bigger lips


Thanks for forgiving Hogan bro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Thanks for forgiving Hogan bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Haven't listened to this.  But I do want to get on the record with you guys.  I thought Nidia was hot asf back in the day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this?  Didn't know the methadone clinic was doing rewards for clients who stay off the white horse.


Those poor girls. They had to smell old food and stank no showers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> when he apologized to us I looked into his eyes and saw genuine remorse.


Are you Hulks new gf now?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Real talk.  I would rather be the guy that gives people a second chance than be the guy that condemns people for life every time they make a mistake.

If Hogan isn't sincere.  He will get exposed again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Glass trailer dope.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So is that why you send him so much hate? Some sort of internalized self-loathing?



All Asians hate each other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All Asians hate each other.



This is true tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All Asians hate each other.


None of the people in this thread talking about a yakuza faction are actually Asian.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> None of the people in this thread talking about a yakuza faction are actually Asian.



I mean you're not white and you're being a  Hogan apologist so


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

I think most people that have been wrestling fans for thirty years want to hope that Hogan has changed.  And that Hogan is now the best version of himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

I find that statement ridiculous . If people wanted to change, they would have done so without having this far of an extreme happen to them. Hogan's just on his knees crying cause the old fuck didn't care for  his family, was dumb and egotistical as fuck and now everything's caught up to him.

Dude is full of shit and so are his fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia is indian


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia is indian


Well then makes sense why his likes are so shitty .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia is indian


Rukia one of those guys who spams the WWE Facebook pages with dumb shit about how they need to push his favs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia like hogan was honest when he apologized but hogan has been documented to lie about 90 percent of his career.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Remember when Hogan said it was god's plan when his son's friend who was riding with him when he crashed ended up a vegetable?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Remember when Hogan said it was god's plan when his son's friend who was riding with him when he crashed ended up a vegetable?


WTF?!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 20, 2018)

Remember when Hogan said Undertaker broke his neck with a tombstone piledriver in 1974?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Remember when Hogan said Undertaker broke his neck with a tombstone piledriver in 1974?


That Hogan!  He’s such a character!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF?!!!


Yep. Crazy how much evil shit Hogan's said that fans try to forget just because he made wwe mainstream back in the fucking 80s.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yep. Crazy how much evil shit Hogan's said that fans try to forget just because he made wwe mainstream back in the fucking 80s.


Dear god this dude a shitty ass human.

I mean I'm an Austin fan but I know he was utter garbage for beating the shit out of Debra. Hulk fans need to stop ignoring reality


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia is indian



Rukia is Jinder now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Drunk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

Don't hinder Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Please bring back Cena.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Dinosuars, bleach, jinder, great khali, fb comments, roman reign fans. I dont know the difference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dinosuars, bleach, jinder, great khali, fb comments, roman reign fans. I dont know the difference.


I don't even understand this comment at all


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir what's ddt universe?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir what's ddt universe?



DDT is the current number two fed of Japan but they do tons of comedy. DDT universe streams them but also all feds related to DDT, including Tokyo Joshi Pro which is women's wrestling, but all the chicks are like goofy cosplayers or Kelly Kelly-level THOT divas.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't even understand this comment at all



Maybe he's listing everyone that controls the Rukia profile.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe he's listing everyone that controls the Rukia profile.


Ok now I get


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2018)

Doom guy character dead as fast as Finn Baylor held the Universal title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Doom guy character dead as fast as Finn Baylor held the Universal title




The NF wrestling thread needed Uncle Deano back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The NF wrestling thread needed Uncle Deano back


"Needed" is an...interesting way of putting it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I would send him out on loan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Needed" is an...interesting way of putting it.


why are you all so intent on burying me ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are you all so intent on burying me ?


Because its fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Because its fun


Something Hunter or Shawn would say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Back to Dean I see. Should have never listened to Soul Taker anyways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why are you all so intent on burying me ?



You buried yourself when went with the doom guy gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Back to Dean I see. Should have never listened to Soul Taker anyways.


Soultaker was wrong for that subtle manipulation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You buried yourself when went with the doom guy gimmick


True can't even lie that was a fail in my part guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Back to Dean I see. Should have never listened to Soul Taker anyways.


Well either way I was gonna change it but figured wasn't creative enough to change it to something respectable so here I am


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True can't even lie that was a fail in my part guys



You could join the Cena family and rename to Joel Cena if i were u


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Soul taker got called out on being a HHH so he went back into the abyss of darkness and stopped posting


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

> WWE has officially announced the following wrestlers for the 32-woman Mae Young Classic 2018 tournament.
> 
> -Kaitlyn
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

Besides Kaitlyn and Io, that's a terrible line-up so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Lot of jack off material


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Besides Kaitlyn and Io, that's a terrible line-up so far.


It could definitely be better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lot of jack off material


Who is the hottest out of the announced girls?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who is the hottest out of the announced girls?


I dont know what every girl look like but my obvious answer right now is Io and Kaitlyn


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Something Hunter or Shawn would say



Got to politic like the best of them.  I have shovels with each of your names on. Just for the right burying times.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

-Kaitlyn:  NOT

-Rhea Ripley:  HOT

-Io Shirai:  HOT

-Nicole Matthews:  NOT

-Jinny:  NOT

-Kacy Catanzaro:  NOT

-Tegan Nox:  HOT

-Deonna Purazzo:  HOT

-Jessica Elaban:  NOT

-Reina Gonzalez:  NOT

-Mercedes Martinez:  NOT

-Mia Yim:  NOT

-Killer Kelly:  NOT

-Taynara Conti:  NOT

-Kavita Devi:  NOT


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Lol Ryback deserves this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

When you gonna let me come to the performance center and train with you and braun


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Nicholas isn’t here right now.  But I will pass along your message.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Is this Ryback's peak? Kinda sad considering all the hype they surrounded him when he first debuted and how big he considers himself to be.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is this Ryback's peak? Kinda sad considering all the hype they surrounded him when he first debuted and how big he considers himself to be.


What was that fucking guy thinking??

He had a good gig!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Didnt he turn down like a million dollars


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt he turn down like a million dollars


That’s what I heard.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What was that fucking guy thinking??
> 
> He had a good gig!


He wanted that world title run.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He wanted that world title run.


Not good enough for that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He wanted that world title run.



Guy would have ate the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

We needed ryback vs goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2018)

Hmm, what are the chances in the out takes the actress comes out hurt and says "Hey Ryan, that fucking hurt.  Dammit we practice that about 20 times so you either tell me you did that on purpose or you're dumb as fuck."


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not good enough for that.


Tell the Big Guy that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Guy would have ate the title.


Ryback must have a worm inside him because he's constantly hungry and never full.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2018)

Ryback trying to break more people's bones out here.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Tell the Big Guy that.



He'd eat half the Rukias. (Insert Ryback Thanos joke here)


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When you gonna let me come to the performance center and train with you and braun



When the time you change your name to Joel Cena me and John can actually vouch for you. And tell Hunter that your the oldest among us three


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#SummerBliss[/HASHTAG]


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> When the time you change your name to Joel Cena me and John can actually vouch for you. And tell Hunter that your the oldest among us three


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn Paige looking fine as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Saw this on twitter and lost my shit.  Fucking shocked that Roode has even one young fan atm!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

That kid has to be a nephew or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

@Rukia in 25 mins we watching 1999 fully loaded


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Maybe I can put it on in the background.  Tbh.  Spent the last four hours drinking.  A nap sounds good to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Its 8:18 here.

Make it 8:45 is when im watching.


Bout to go get beer.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Saw this on twitter and lost my shit.  Fucking shocked that Roode has even one young fan atm!!



The kid on the left is actually a Ric Flair cosplayer. The Roode fan is really the one on the right. Just look at how bland he is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I put it on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Cole was a backstage interviewer?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn guess ill put it on now


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I didn't realize Jeff Jarrett was still with wwe this late.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Debra looks great.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I want puppies so fucking bad right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Taker fucked up austin on sunday night heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn wwe been making wack shirts forever


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh my god.  It's Gangrel!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Edge got distracted by the puppies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Edge whooped gangrel lmfao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Vince got a fetish for hometown loses.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't remember Michael Hayes managing the Hardys.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince got a fetish for hometown loses.


Edge isn't from Buffalo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Edge isn't from Buffalo.


Oh thought this was in canada


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Austin snapped


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Debra looks great.


Always wondered if Double J smashed since Debra managed him in two companies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh thought this was in canada


Edge won in Toronto lost in Buffalo.

Vince actually used to let people win in their hometowns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

This why jeff a walking dead body now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

How the hell is Edge normal but Gangrel and Christian are vampires.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Michael Hayes fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

D Lo vs Mideon sounds like a bad match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

This the most even handicap match i ever seen


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

New champs galore at this PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I liked the hardcore title.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

4/4 title changes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Big Show vs Kane!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Hardcore holly lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Hardcore Holly has bigger arms than 90% of the guys in the wwe today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Imagine seeing 90s big show at a bar n he tryma fight u

Kane lean af


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Cheap shot by X-pac on the Big Shot!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Ken Shamrock vs Steve Blackman!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Second match entirely backstage.  Fans today would boo and throw a fit on social media.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

This reminds me of eddie vs cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Road dogg bwfore he horribly started booking sd


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I never liked Road Dogg.  He was a bigger lesser Enzo.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't remember Michael Hayes managing the Hardys.



Yeh, this happened after they were jobbers on heat but before they joined Gangrel in new brood where I think this was where they got the actual hardy theme.  Also where they started doing the whole point finger guns at self thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

Enire dx crew probably all tried fucking chyna


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2018)

The fuck is billy gunn wearing


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

The Rock vs HHH!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Damn.  Rock brought up the curtain call.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Rock brought up the curtain call.


What a legend.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

HHH beat the Rock clean.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2018)

HHH's mom a hoe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Crowd is fucking lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Main event ended on  a dq n no one gave a fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

Reliving the past wont change the present. Although if I did go back in time I'd have Vince hate the idea of a public company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

This guy is a loser.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> HHH beat the Rock clean.


Triple H needed all the strong booking he could get. No one was taking him seriously as a main eventer yet back then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This guy is a loser.


Ddnt they wrestle 10000 times a month ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Im a try to watch impact tonight since I hear so much praise for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

@WhatADrag about that fully loaded show.  JR and King were much better than the commentators we get today.

Neither of them threw out a stupid comment like Coach often does!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag about that fully loaded show.  JR and King were much better than the commentators we get today.
> 
> Neither of them threw out a stupid comment like Coach often does!



Jr said faroq sounds like james earls jones tho. 

Shit had me dying


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Hogan reinstated last week guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

The Bar doesn't deserve it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

New Attack on Titan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New Attack on Titan!


man this series takes too long to come back.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Attack on Titan had like a 4 year break between seasons and all the hype died by that point.

Like there is a reason when an anime is red hot they milk it season after season with only year breaks at best.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

The manga is too confusing now too.

You want something easy and fun?  Kuroko's Basketball.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Attack on Titan had like a 4 year break between seasons and all the hype died by that point.
> 
> Like there is a reason when an anime is red hot they milk it season after season with only year breaks at best.



Now it's like meh .......kinda like One Punch Man


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Besides Megalo Box is greatest of all time



This not Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Watching mha.

I wanna fuck the frog


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

inb4 Jake says Fairy Tail is the GOAT


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Now it's like meh .......kinda like One Punch Man


OPM anime is dead but the manga got a brief spark of interest recently with the big booty buff female hero that was shown a chapter ago.

OPM noise died down because madhouse was too bitchmade to do another season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> OPM anime is dead but the manga got a brief spark of interest recently with the big booty buff female hero that was shown a chapter ago.
> 
> OPM noise died down because madhouse was too bitchmade to do another season.


Madhouse leaving greatness like OPM to do a mediocre magical girl show pissed me the fuck off.

They are the new Valve of Anime


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> OPM anime is dead but the manga got a brief spark of interest recently with the big booty buff female hero that was shown a chapter ago.
> 
> OPM noise died down because madhouse was too bitchmade to do another season.




So there wont ever be a opm season again?


I think this thread is underestimating peoples interests into series. It doesnt matter how long a series will take. People will watch. Just like when mob phycho drops


Especially if a series on netflix or hulu

No one saying "lol its been gone for two years"


This some elite nerd no pussy shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So there wont ever be a opm season again?
> 
> 
> I think this thread is underestimating peoples interests into series. It doesnt matter how long a series will take. People will watch. Just like when mob phycho drops
> ...


You take 4 years to put out a 2nd season and people are gonna lose interest. Especially if the series is ongoing still and didn't end the first season where there is no need for another. With series like that you kinda need a consistent release or you will lose overall interest.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Attack on Titan was going downhill in the manga after season 1 content anyways and now its fallen off because the anime studio took too long to put out another season. Too little too late for this series to reach the full hype it had when it first came out. MHA is dropping seasons left and right while only improving its quality so it already pisses all over AoT in quality.


None of this makes sense cause i know a shit ton of people who watxh attack on titan and season 2 was lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

SAF watch Darling in the Franxx bro, it has your favorite thing in the world.......cucking


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> None of this makes sense cause i know a shit ton of people who watxh attack on titan and season 2 was lit


No one said this ever to me tho.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

Only reason anyone cares about MHA is because they wanna fuck the frog.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No one said this ever to me tho.


Must be an age gap since u and ur people 40 years old


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Only reason anyone cares about MHA is because they wanna fuck the frog.


Or cause United State of Smash >>>>>> any other manga's best punch besides Fist of the North Star


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Non buff all might is chris jericho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

If only Jericho still cared about being in shape.  Smfh.  It really is a waste.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Must be an age gap since u and ur people 40 years old


Yea I forget college kids love trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea I forget college kids love trash.


Im a beat ur ass, grandpa


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im a beat ur ass, grandpa


Go take your ass to your room and watch some Darling in the Franxx with the other kids.

Us adults were watching Megalo Box and Lupin.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> SAF watch Darling in the Franxx bro, it has your favorite thing in the world.......cucking


yeah but tis cucking between flat underage girls so I can't get into it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Kaachan vs half breed the stupidest fight I have ever seen


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kaachan vs half breed the stupidest fight I have ever seen


Drag gonna shitpost now because MHA is more popular than AoT now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drag gonna shitpost now because MHA is more popular than AoT now.



I mean its whatever, I like both.

But the finals fight was the stupidest emo cuck fest I have ever seen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean its whatever, I like both.
> 
> But the finals fight was the stupidest emo cuck fest I have ever seen.


This why the best shonen are with adult main characters that have gone through their emo phase already.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why the best shonen are with adult main characters that have gone through their emo phase already.


Like we seen the dark tournament arc and the dragon ball tournaments so I cant accept that silly emotional finals.

I remember reading mha and disliking this arc anyways. I remember really liking the anti hero arc coming up so im excited. But thats when i stopped reading the series so im excited to see what happens after as well


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't follow these shows.  Manga and Anime just aren't priorities in my life anymore.

I was hot for SnK for a while.  But that series peaked three years ago.  That's a fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like we seen the dark tournament arc and the dragon ball tournaments so I cant accept that silly emotional finals.
> 
> I remember reading mha and disliking this arc anyways. I remember really liking the anti hero arc coming up so im excited. But thats when i stopped reading the series so im excited to see what happens after as well


Look man no ones topping dark tournament and the DB tourneys. The bar is too high!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't follow these shows.  Manga and Anime just aren't priorities in my life anymore.
> 
> I was hot for SnK for a while.  But that series peaked three years ago.  That's a fact.


This happens when you 50


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Look man no ones topping dark tournament and the DB tourneys. The bar is too high!


Shit wasnt even naruto or hxh tournament status


I saw nothing topping rock lee vs garra or hisoka vs gon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching mha.
> 
> I wanna fuck the frog


You have good taste but there are better in the series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit wasnt even naruto or hxh tournament status
> 
> 
> I saw nothing topping rock lee vs garra or hisoka vs gon


The blue ball ending to the MHA tournament final adds to the "narrative" and "character development" though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You have good taste but there are better in the series.


Nah brother, shes the one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah brother, shes the one.


Miruko>>>>>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Im so drunk watxhing mha


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im so drunk watxhing mha


Just go watch City Hunter instead or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Hmm, so not only is Toonami playing Shippuden but it turns out that in the fall Boruto will be airing as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just go watch City Hunter instead or something.


Why


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so not only is Toonami playing Shippuden but it turns out that in the fall Boruto will be airing as well.



They canceled one piece but bringing that shit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Boruto is trash.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why


Cause I think you'll enjoy it more. And cause its better.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They canceled one piece but bringing that shit


One Piece was cancelled in the US???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They canceled one piece but bringing that shit





Rukia said:


> Boruto is trash.



The block is currently airing Pop Team Epic.  Dammit I miss the alternative that were Anime Unleashed and Anime-Monday when stuff like that get air time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One Piece was cancelled in the US???


Toonami stopped airing it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One Piece was cancelled in the US???



I think it was because William Street thought it was too long a series to air and it go the later end of the block so I don't know how it was doing in the numbers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The block is currently airing Pop Team Epic.  Dammit I miss the alternative that were Anime Unleashed and Anime-Monday when stuff like that get air time.


I remember watching toonami with u but lost interest when they stopped airing one piece.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

The only thing toonami does right is air dbz and cowboy bebop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I remember watching toonami with u but lost interest when they stopped airing one piece.



You are missing out on JoJo man.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

What video games are you guys playing rn?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think it was because William Street thought it was too long a series to air and it go the later end of the block so I don't know how it was doing in the numbers.


Hasn't 800+ ep shows aired in merica before? Like bonanza or those soap operas?  One Piece must not have been moving the numbers to warrant airing more eps.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You are missing out on JoJo man.


I heard part 4 gonna air next month


[S-A-F] said:


> Hasn't 800+ ep shows aired in merica before? Like bonanza or those soap operas?  One Piece must not have been moving the numbers to warrant airing more eps.


Op aired like at 1 am.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What video games are you guys playing rn?


Finished Yakuza 0 a few days ago and now heading towards Kiwami but also want to knock out the remaining two Ace Attorney's in the trilogy I bought a few months ago too. Also waiting to play X legacy collection when it comes out in 2 days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What video games are you guys playing rn?



Monster Hunter World but as soon as I get the Plat trophy I'm going back to the Tales of series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why the best shonen are with adult main characters that have gone through their emo phase already.


Death Note begs to differ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I heard part 4 gonna air next month
> 
> Op aired like at 1 am.


Wow uuuh....sounds like CN still aren't too fond of OP even after all these years. I remember when they first cancelled it back in 2008 when Funi first started airing the new dub because it didn't get this huge boost in ratings CN expected the new dub to after just a few weeks.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Death Note begs to differ.


Light is barely older than the MHA cast. I don't see him as an adult.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

I started playing witches 3 again.  The game is just a lot of fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow uuuh....sounds like CN still aren't too fond of OP even after all these years. I remember when they first cancelled it back in 2008 when Funi first started airing the new dub because it didn't get this huge boost in ratings CN expected the new dub to after just a few weeks.




I mean whatcha expect? People who arent op fans not just gonna randomly stay up late n be excited for the series.

Naruto n op aired back to back. Most people who watched both already seen them and liked watching live with others.


Only series getting 1 mil views live on tv is like dbz or attack on titan shit might even ve mha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wow uuuh....sounds like CN still aren't too fond of OP even after all these years. I remember when they first cancelled it back in 2008 when Funi first started airing the new dub because it didn't get this huge boost in ratings CN expected the new dub to after just a few weeks.



Hmm, I remember the hoopla Fuminaton made when it got the license away from 4Kids.   But I think the series got a bit shafted by having it air late on the Toonami block.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Finished Yakuza 0 a few days ago and now heading towards Kiwami but also want to knock out the remaining two Ace Attorney's in the trilogy I bought a few months ago too. Also waiting to play X legacy collection when it comes out in 2 days.



Is Yakuza 0 the best yakuza game or should i buy kiwami 1 and 2 first?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

When i used to watch toonami weekly and everyone on 4chan in the live chat was always drunk>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean whatcha expect? People who arent op fans not just gonna randomly stay up late n be excited for the series.
> 
> Naruto n op aired back to back. Most people who watched both already seen them and liked watching live with others.
> 
> ...


They couldn't give the series a better time slot than 1am? lol seems like sending it to its death.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

I will never forget rushing home to watch Toonami.  Thunder cats, Dragon ball z, and Gundam Wing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

I watched the og Toonami.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Yakuza 0 the best yakuza game or should i buy kiwami 1 and 2 first?


Start with 0. Its the beginning of everything and leads into Kiwami 1.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will never forget rushing home to watch Toonami.  Thunder cats, Dragon ball z, and Gundam Wing.


That was life man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Sailor Moon and Tenchi Muyo on a lot too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will never forget rushing home to watch Toonami.  Thunder cats, Dragon ball z, and Gundam Wing.


Man dem were the days. Try to finish my homework fast enough to watch DBZ, Outlaw Star, Gundam, Tenchi Muyo, OG DB and Kenshin. G Gundam was my favorite gundam series and Tenchi's female cast and the dark skin cat bitch from Outlaw Star was jump starting my thirst for anime girls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

I got the majority of the older series that aired on Toonami/AS such as Wing, Outlaw Star, Tenchi Muyo (OVA and Universe), Bebop, Trigun, and Eva.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

I remember when toonami was on after school and i had surgery.

Line up was like dragonball, yyh, kensin


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Good one SAF.  I loved Outlaw Star.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Bebop was always more of a midnight Toonami show.  I don't remember it being on after school.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bebop was always more of a midnight Toonami show.  I don't remember it being on after school.


It always has been been on after midnight.

I remember being like 8 and watching it at 2am.


Its still a toonami classic tho


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Big O another toonami series I really enjoyed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

The shows I remember at midnight:

DBZ
Cowboy Bebop
Fooly Cooly
Sea Lab 20 something (lol)
Space Ghost Coast to Coast
Robot Chicken


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Oh yeah that block was called Adult Swim.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia real

Flcl a classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Space ghost coast to coast>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Watching db now


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Dragon ball on Toonami seemed like a never ending fight between Goku and Jackie Chun at the World Martial Arts tournament.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Big O another toonami series I really enjoyed.



If I recall it was very popular on Toonami/AS it got a continuation form it's first season.

But I do remember watching the alternatives blocks that shown anime such as Anime Unleash and Anime-Monday that aired on G4 and SyFy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

GOD DAMN SAF REAL AF TOO

BIG O FOR THE LEGENDS


CLOSING SONG MY FAVORITE CLOSING SONG OF ALL TIME


I WANTED TO FUCK THAT ROBOT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Every kid in America was watching Toonami during its original run.  We wanted goku to get off snake way and fight the saiyans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every kid in America was watching Toonami during its original run.  We wanted goku to get off snake way and fight the saiyans.


You was like 25 when this happened.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You was like 25 when this happened.


Not true.  Toonami was around in the 90's.  I was rushing home in 10th-11th grade.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Every kid in America was watching Toonami during its original run.  We wanted goku to get off snake way and fight the saiyans.


Oh yeah I remember hearing about toonami having Z up until halfway through namek on constant rerun for a few years for some reason. That must have been rough. 

I kinda jumped in at the end of the fight with Frieza and watched it all in order from first ep of Z the following year in 2000.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> GOD DAMN SAF REAL AF TOO
> 
> BIG O FOR THE LEGENDS
> 
> ...


yea dorothy was fire af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Goku just whopped this arnold looking robot


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea dorothy was fire af.


I fapped to her a few times


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Didnt the main character of big o have the same voice over as tom and spike


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall it was very popular on Toonami/AS it got a continuation form it's first season.
> 
> But I do remember watching the alternatives blocks that shown anime such as Anime Unleash and Anime-Monday that aired on G4 and SyFy.


Yeah toonami had to fund the 2nd season because Big O sadly wasn't popular in japan and wasn't going to get a 2nd season at first. Glad toonami was able to make it happen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Mitchiko to hatchin a toonami classic imo


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt the main character of big o have the same voice over as tom and spike


Yea Steve Blum.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yeah toonami had to fund the 2nd season because Big O sadly wasn't popular in japan and wasn't going to get a 2nd season at first. Glad toonami was able to make it happen.



Yeah was very surprised to learn about that but am very glad Big O got it's second season due to it.  Makes me wish hey would do that to the current season of FMP by having it air on Toonami just for a chance to have it's final funded.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea Steve Blum.


Steve Blum the GOAT voice actor.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Why th fuck is dragon ball so funny


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah was very surprised to learn about that but am very glad Big O got it's second season due to it.  Makes me wish hey would do that to the current season of FMP by having it air on Toonami just for a chance to have it's final funded.


yea FMP definitely would have benefited from toonami funding the current season since it had like 2 breaks in an already 12 ep season. That's bad!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

4kids One Piece dub had the GOAT theme


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 4kids One Piece dub had the GOAT theme


Its top 5.


Goat is smile bomb


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm watching slammiversary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

This bitch Tessa Blanchard really gonna kick out of a Death Valley driver on the floor.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Lmao wasn't really into that womans match but whatever. This video package for Edwards/Dreamer was pretty entertaining. Impact sure dropping them f-bombs though won't get them off whatever dead end network they're on nowadays.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

They keep bringing up that Dreamer might have cucked Edwards.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

The storyline before that was that Sami Callihan might have cucked Edwards.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

So basically Edwards gimmick is he's a paranoid fuck thinking everyone is cucking him?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Evan Bourne all grown up now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

Edwards' last two years have been an NTR gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Did Sydal just Billy Kidman himself?!??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did Sydal just Billy Kidman himself?!??


Still disappointed the man didn't rename his finisher to Sui-Sydal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Husky a lowkey gem in the dragonball series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

Dragon Ball Z was one of the most overrated series ever. There I said it .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

You dont even believe that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

Meltzer liked the TNA ppv


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

This girl sound you got two round balls im your clothes let me see them(she meant drsgon balls)

But goku pulled his pants down n showed his balls


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You dont even believe that



I kinda do . They long delay charged up power ups, the lack of actual martial arts and the shitty power levels smh

I enjoy the spectacle of it but overall was a pretty weak series story wise.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer liked the TNA ppv


They just used to wwe trash a jar of sound sound like 5 stars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

Doom Ambrose with some trash ass wrong opinions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2018)

This friend Meltzer calling Pentagon jr vs Sami Callahan a classic match. Wtf


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2018)

Like mr satan stole gohans glory so gohan stole mr satans daughters virginity.


Sounds like a legendary series to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doom Ambrose with some trash ass wrong opinions.



Nah my opinions are GOAT. I  ain't the type to just hype two dudes screaming like they just lost their home for several weeks only for finally something to happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like mr satan stole gohans glory so gohan stole mr satans daughters virginity.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a legendary series to me.


That's just a legendary comeback not series.

If he had also tricked  Mr Satan into offing himself by Cell then I'd give it to you


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda do . They long delay charged up power ups, the lack of actual martial arts and the shitty power levels smh
> 
> I enjoy the spectacle of it but overall was a pretty weak series story wise.


No one was ever saying DB had a good story lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No one was ever saying DB had a good story lol


I'm talking about DBZ


DB itself was all right but nothing to brag about either


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm talking about DBZ
> 
> 
> DB itself was all right but nothing to brag about either


NANI


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm talking about DBZ
> 
> 
> DB itself was all right but nothing to brag about either


I'm talking about the series as a whole. I don't remember anyone ever saying it had a great story. I'd say OG DB pre-Z is actually pretty good and kept improving with the fights and scenarios as it went on.

Z is decent but suffers from Toriyama writing himself in a wall with the power levels and just being lazy as a writer as he went on with the series. The anime just makes it more noticeable since they had to stretch the pacing out to not catch up to the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm talking about the series as a whole. I don't remember anyone ever saying it had a great story. I'd say OG DB pre-Z is actually pretty good and kept improving with the fights and scenarios as it went on.


It's constantly being called greatest series of all time just cause it was one of the most popular when it's not 

You're right overall though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NANI


Who  am I kidding? I loved DB


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost disliking me the way he disliked Paul George staying with the Thunder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Goku grabbing Chichi by the pussy is one of the greatest romantic gestures in manga history.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ghost disliking me the way he disliked Paul George staying with the Thunder


What are your favorite series


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Doom Ambrose rustled af by dislikes on a Chinese cartoon messageboard. 

He would never survive reddit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Doom Ambrose rustled af by dislikes on a Chinese cartoon messageboard.
> 
> He would never survive reddit.


Ghost of Asshir trying to save face cause he gave me heel heat for shitting on DBZ


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

One thing Z has over other series that gets it really hyped is that the anime team did a great job of hyping up fights and confrontations. It also helps that the ridiculous fast ass fighting, beam spasms, aura  and attack sound effects and character designs all get packaged pretty well together in DBZ. For a long running weekly TV anime when the episodes were produced decently or good they really knocked it out of the park pacing aside. I'd say this is why the series can sometimes feel "overhyped" probably because Z is a hyped show in itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What are your favorite series


Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Shamploo, Afro Samurai


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not the one whining about my posts getting dislikes. Learn how to accept criticism.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> One thing Z has over other series that gets it really hyped is that the anime team did a great job of hyping up fights and confrontations. It also helps that the ridiculous fast ass fighting, beam spasms, aura  and attack sound effects and character designs all get packaged pretty well together in DBZ. For a long running weekly TV anime when the episodes were produced decently or good they really knocked it out of the park pacing aside. I'd say this is why the series can sometimes feel "overhyped" probably because Z is a hyped show in itself.


Makes sense. I still don't believe it's as amazing as people think it was but eh just opinions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not the one whining about my posts getting dislikes. Learn how to accept criticism.



brah I was joking I don't care if you dislike . 

I thought you were gonna just slam me with insults like usual


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> brah I was joking I don't care if you dislike .
> 
> I thought you were gonna just slam me with insults like usual



I haven't slept in 96 hours. I'm too lazy to think up anything that isn't attacking your sexuality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I haven't slept in 96 hours. I'm too lazy to think up anything that isn't attacking your sexuality.



Smh lazy as hell . Vince Mcmahon would be disappointed .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's constantly being called greatest series of all time just cause it was one of the most popular when it's not
> 
> You're right overall though.


I mean so does One Piece, Bebop and a lot of series get that label. Shouldn't let it get to you.

DBZ helped start the battle manga craze in the 90s and was many people's first anime. that's why it gets so much praise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmm, talks of DBZ.   Tis an enjoyable watch and I have some the arcs when they were released via VHS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Goku is the greatest shonen hero of all time because we've all seen his dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean so does One Piece, Bebop and a lot of series get that label. Shouldn't let it get to you.
> 
> DBZ helped start the battle manga craze in the 90s and was many people's first anime. that's why it gets so much praise.


True but I also started watching some old school stuff like Astro boy and the anime Champion Joe and they get no love anymore


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but I also started watching some old school stuff like Astro boy and the anime Champion Joe and they get no love anymore


For some weird reason americans don't fuck with Astro Boy and I don't know why. 
The 80s anime was good especially the Worlds Strongest Robot arc. 2003 Astro Boy just looks gorgeous and is the best the series ever looked to this date. 

Sports anime that aren't Kuroko's Basketball or Haiykuu get no love among non japanese anime fans for some reason. Not just Champion Joe but I'll have a hard time finding Ippo fans too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Shamploo, Afro Samurai



This sounds basic and safe.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm talking about the series as a whole. I don't remember anyone ever saying it had a great story. I'd say OG DB pre-Z is actually pretty good and kept improving with the fights and scenarios as it went on.
> 
> Z is decent but suffers from Toriyama writing himself in a wall with the power levels and just being lazy as a writer as he went on with the series. The anime just makes it more noticeable since they had to stretch the pacing out to not catch up to the manga.



Z was fine but it went on too long.  The Goku sacrifice and Gohan being the hero against perfect Cell was the perfect end to it (pun not intended).  Everything else after that was writing itself into a wall and basically shitting over the whole point of Z which was Gohan was the true power and hero.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Shonen these days too afraid to show their characters naked. We all seen Bulma's titties before like the end of volume one. Imagine how hyped MHA or One Piece would be if they had the balls to show some nipples.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> For some weird reason americans don't fuck with Astro Boy and I don't know why.
> The 80s anime was good especially the Worlds Strongest Robot arc.


Tbf, most Americans believe Astro Boy is usa shit.

Shocked me when I found out Astro Boy basically started all of this. I only found out after reading Pluto because the author had to get the story approved from the family of Astroy Boy since the series involved its characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> For some weird reason americans don't fuck with Astro Boy and I don't know why.
> The 80s anime was good especially the Worlds Strongest Robot arc. 2003 Astro Boy just looks gorgeous and is the best the series ever looked to this date.
> 
> Sports anime that aren't Kuroko's Basketball or Haiykuu get no love among non japanese anime fans for some reason. Not just Champion Joe but I'll have a hard time finding Ippo fans too.



speaking of which I gotta get back to Ippo 


probably gonna watch some Captain Tsubusa as well. That was my entry to anime


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This sounds basic and safe.


I mean I love how some of these series implement hip hop into the anime style.

Although I will say MHA and Megalo Box are my recent faves


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Like I only hear older fans talk about Slam Dunk and no one under 27.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Ippo got really stupid recently. Had to drop that shit for awhile to stop being annoyed by it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean I love how some of these series implement hip hop into the anime style.
> 
> Although I will say MHA and Megalo Box are my recent faves


I mean they could actually be your favorite series.


I love champloo and Bebop is in my all time list.


Just seemed like u went for the easy to go list thats too narrow


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> speaking of which I gotta get back to Ippo
> 
> 
> probably gonna watch some Captain Tsubusa as well. That was my entry to anime


yea you gotta continue ippo. what ep were you at? captain tsubasa another classic sports series that gets no love in merica. But given the sport its about I can kinda see why it blew up in other places instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean they could actually be your favorite series.
> 
> 
> I love champloo and Bebop is in my all time list.
> ...


Nah dude I love those fucking series. I will admit I also watch trash harems as well but those are the ones that got me hyped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea you gotta continue ippo. what ep were you at? captain tsubasa another classic sports series that gets no love in merica. But given the sport its about I can kinda see why it blew up in other places instead.


Didn't get too far but now I got time to so yeah .  

Yeah back in Mexico when I stayed there for a bit , had Captain Tsubasa then DB then Gargantic or Gargantion can't remember which.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmm, really need to check my anime library to see if I have any sports series.   Don't believe I have any or watch any as of late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Like I only hear older fans talk about Slam Dunk and no one under 27.


Never even watched it.


Blew my mind to find out it sold so well and is highly praised.


This why I Sorta hate on MHA. Know a bunch of college students who only watxh and read current shit. They never ever seen shit from the old school.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tbf, most Americans believe Astro Boy is usa shit.
> 
> Shocked me when I found out Astro Boy basically started all of this. I only found out after reading Pluto because the author had to get the story approved from the family of Astroy Boy since the series involved its characters.


Man Astro Boy knowledge is way too limited. We need someone to start a big promotion with the series in the states or something. Maybe redub the 80s and 03 series and air them on toonami or earlier in the day. Something to get its name back out there! I'm surprised at how many of Tezuka's works not just Astro Boy get no love here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man Astro Boy knowledge is way too limited. We need someone to start a big promotion with the series in the states or something. Maybe redub the 80s and 03 series and air them on toonami or earlier in the day. Something to get its name back out there! I'm surprised at how many of Tezuka's works not just Astro Boy get no love here!


Perfect place for all of this would be Netflix/countryroll deal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man Astro Boy knowledge is way too limited. We need someone to start a big promotion with the series in the states or something. Maybe redub the 80s and 03 series and air them on toonami or earlier in the day. Something to get its name back out there! I'm surprised at how many of Tezuka's works not just Astro Boy get no love here!


The only  thing we got was that shitty Astro Boy movie and it only hurt the series more 


Then again Murika can't do anime movies right


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Isn't Astro Boy on Hulu.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't Astro Boy on Hulu.


Nani


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Never even watched it.
> 
> 
> Blew my mind to find out it sold so well and is highly praised.
> ...


I call those the seasonal fans. they will start to complain about no anime coming out being like that one show that hit them hard a few seasons ago and stop watching anime altogether saying its all sucks. Ignoring the massive catalog in front of them.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't Astro Boy on Hulu.


It is but from what I saw its the butchered 2003 dub with episodes cut up left and right and scenes removed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn the 04 dubbed version is on hulu


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It is but from what I saw its the butchered 2003 dub with episodes cut up left and right and scenes removed.



Are the DVDs for the 03 series uncut.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Perfect place for all of this would be Netflix/countryroll deal


black jack anime only having first 28 eps on CR and not all 60 something eps is annoying as hell and very telling how most Tezuka's stuff would end up on stream sites.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> black jack anime only having first 28 eps on CR and not all 60 something eps is annoying as hell and very telling how most Tezuka's stuff would end up on stream sites.


That reminds me of how crunch roll has detective conan but it starts at episode 700. Like why would non fans watch this


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Kids today dont even know trigun


This how i know they soft snd their anime opinions trash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Fox did a parody cartoon that resembled good ole Astro boy .

Forgot the name


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kids today dont even know trigun
> 
> 
> This how i know they soft snd their anime opinions trash.



The fuck, not knowing the trials and tribulations of Vash the Stampede.   Blasphemy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fox did a parody cartoon that resembled good ole Astro boy .
> 
> Forgot the name



Big Guy and Rusty the Boy Robot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Big Guy and Rusty the Boy Robot.


Thanks. I couldn't come up with the name but yeah that show .

Was a weird parody to be frank


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thanks. I couldn't come up with the name but yeah that show .
> 
> Was a weird parody to be frank



I have seen quite a bit of anime and cartoons in my life time so I probably can remember a few.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That reminds me of how crunch roll has detective conan but it starts at episode 700. Like why would non fans watch this


Apparently they weren't able to get it from Ep 1 because Funi had the rights at the time. Top of this year the first 130ish eps(these are the only eps Funi licensed and the first 6 movies) were finally uploaded on CR but then Funi let the rights to Detective Conan expire right after so CR had to take them right back down and we're back to square one with the early eps being absent for streaming. People having to jump in at ep 700 is stupid af but the licensing for the series is a shit show due to Funi sitting on the series and giving up trying to promote it years and years ago after it had poor ratings on Adult Swim and low DVD sales apparently.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kids today dont even know trigun
> 
> 
> This how i know they soft snd their anime opinions trash.


That's disgusting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have seen quite a bit of anime and cartoons in my life time so I probably can remember a few.


Apparently so . I only remember by memory and even then it's hazy


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did the story even progress at any point? I gave up after 400 since it felt like I was just watching repeats


No clue, I'm only up to ep 46. I heard some big shit went down with the black organization or whatever they're called around the 300s.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> No clue, I'm only up to ep 46. I heard some big shit went down with the black organization or whatever they're called around the 300s.



I think that's where the girl got shrunked 


forgot her name but yeah after that nothing else happened.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many titles has Funi allowed to expire.  I know Conan and HSDK were the recent ones.


No clue. They just mention shit after it expires in the cases of HSDK or Conan. They usually give a few weeks notice but not that time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmm, so how much is Funi charging for the Trigun and Tenchi sets these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd buy a set from a show if they weren't as goddamn expensive as a damn game .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd buy a set from a show if they weren't as goddamn expensive as a damn game .



Heh, does anyone remember how much box set cost back in the day when DVDs were fist coming out.    Those Pioneer pricing for Tenchi and Trigun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, does anyone remember how much box set cost back in the day when DVDs were fist coming out.    Those Pioneer pricing for Tenchi and Trigun.


Please don't tell me they were about 100 bucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Trigun went for $250 and the Tenchi Universe went for $300.  The OVA collector's went for $150-200 depending where you were looking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, does anyone remember how much box set cost back in the day when DVDs were fist coming out.    Those Pioneer pricing for Tenchi and Trigun.


Box sets can still be pricey.

Especially the Aniplex sets:

threats against a black female Democratic colleague


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so how much is Funi charging for the Trigun and Tenchi sets these days.


Trigun set is like 25 bucks and Tenchi is like 30.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Trigun went for $250 and the Tenchi Universe went for $300.  The OVA collector's went for $150-200 depending where you were looking.


Jesus


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Every basket is so fucking dramatic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Box sets can still be pricey.
> 
> Especially the Aniplex sets:
> 
> threats against a black female Democratic colleague



Not surprised it's Aniplex.    Name a box set by them that wasn't expensive.  But what I'm talking about was the early 00's when Pioneer, ADV, and Bandai Ent still existed.  Pioneer was know to charge you out the ass for it's titles.  ADV and Bandai Ent were expensive but at least they included extras for purchasing their box sets.  

Now of days I search at a Half Price Bookstore for animes of yesteryear and literally build up my anime library due to it.  

Also I should know the pricing of the Tenchi and Trigun sets since I'd paid for the $300 one and my late mother gave me to $250 one as a birthday gift.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Trigun went for $250 and the Tenchi Universe went for $300.  The OVA collector's went for $150-200 depending where you were looking.


Nani?!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not surprised it's Aniplex.    Name a box set by them that wasn't expensive.  But what I'm talking about was the early 00's when Pioneer, ADV, and Bandai Ent still existed.  Pioneer was know to charge you out the ass for it's titles.  ADV and Bandai Ent were expensive but at least they included extras for purchasing their box sets.
> 
> Now of days I search at a Half Price Bookstore for animes of yesteryear and literally build up my anime library due to it.
> 
> Also I should know the pricing of the Tenchi and Trigun sets since I'd paid for the $300 one and my late mother gave me to $250 one as a birthday gift.


Those prices is probably part of why those guys are gone now.  

Sentai pulls the same shit, people never learn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!!!!



It was the old times.  Hell I spent a bit on ADV and Bandai Ent titles before there eventual fall but still I bought their titles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Those prices is probably part of why those guys are gone now.
> 
> Sentai pulls the same shit, people never learn.



The Black Friday sales are when to buy.  Got the Pick Up Girls in the Dungeon Collector's set for under $40 instead of paying out the $160 asking price. 

They are though selling the Legend of Galactic Heroes full Blu Ray set for $800.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

> * Up next was probably the loudest crowd reaction match of the night, as Daniel Bryanfaced The Miz. As you can imagine, both had the crowd in the palms of their hands. Bryan won with the flying knee at 13 minutes. I wish the match was longer, it was extremely entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

The slow burn done right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

To Dean Ambrose: NEVER, EVER TALK BAD AGAINST DRAGON BALL Z AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Black Friday sales are when to buy.  Got the Pick Up Girls in the Dungeon Collector's set for under $40 instead of paying out the $160 asking price.
> 
> They are though selling the Legend of Galactic Heroes full Blu Ray set for $800.


Yup I've built up my collection quite a bit from the last two black fridays. 

I wouldn't have a problem with the LOGH price if they had individual parts I could buy separately. But forcing everyone to buy the expensive as fuck giant collectors set is just ridiculous and damn near unrealistic. Sentai fucked this one up hard! and after I was anticipating their release of the series for years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It was the old times.  Hell I spent a bit on ADV and Bandai Ent titles before there eventual fall but still I bought their titles.


Thats way too much just for a set of any anime .  I cant even justify 60 prices


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> To Dean Ambrose: NEVER, EVER TALK BAD AGAINST DRAGON BALL Z AGAIN OR YOU WILL SUFFER CONSEQUENCES THE LIKES OF WHICH FEW THROUGHOUT HISTORY HAVE EVER SUFFERED BEFORE.


DBZ is shite


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

On day 5 of G1. One thing wwe has over new japan is streaming. This shit didnt work for days. They have such a shitty website and streaming service.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Batista defending that pedo that got fired from Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Yoshi Hashi stay looking like a constipated cos player


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Yoshihashi is like the Dolph Ziggler of NJPW. Completely useless and boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats way too much just for a set of any anime .  I cant even justify 60 prices



Lol, what I meant was that I was spending around $25-30 on single DVDs volumes per series.  Most of the old series that I paid full price for are at 6 volumes.  That's not including some volumes that came with the art boxes that ran $40 so I spent a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista defending that pedo that got fired from Guardians of the Galaxy.


Fuck you Batista!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista defending that pedo that got fired from Guardians of the Galaxy.





Rukia said:


> Fuck you Batista!



You have to remember Guardians is his bread and butter as of late due to recognition of the Drax character.  Doubt he'll be returning to the Bond franchise as his character utter "Oh shit" before being pulled of the train in SPECTRE.  And if I recall he didn't leave on good terms with the WWE on his last run so if he were to return in any fashion it'll be under the discount price.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow.  Paige dresses that way at the airport?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Paige's makeup looks horrible. Her eyebrows are caterpillars.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Paige dresses that way at the airport?


hey its summer. perfect time for women to run around showing tons of skin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Too bad she showed that shitty chest tattoo


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't like the chest tattoo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm pulling out on Raw early tonight if the show sucks.

Video games will be my priority.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what I meant was that I was spending around $25-30 on single DVDs volumes per series.  Most of the old series that I paid full price for are at 6 volumes.  That's not including some volumes that came with the art boxes that ran $40 so I spent a bit.


Oh all right I misread


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Tite Kubo's Burn the Witch is a 6/10, if that.  Nothing special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

since Brock ain't on tonight seems Bobby gonna legit be pinned 

back to irrelevancy he goes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley better makeout tonight or I'm just gonna turn off RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Probably gonna be Bayley whooping Sasha's ass followed by a forceful kiss, followed by the parents walking out all offended.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Not watching RAW is more RAW than RAW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

I hope Mr Bayley acts all angry and offended on Twitter again if they go ahead with a lesbian storyline. Then he will legitimately be a cuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Bayley's married? WTF WHO'S THE PEDO?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Bayley's married? WTF WHO'S THE PEDO?



Don't know the guys name but i do know he is someone that is used when local talen isn't available for jobbing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Don't know the guys name but i do know he is someone that is used when local talen isn't available for jobbing.


She married a jobber? Makes sense


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Dude spends all his time bitching about how people don't recognize his work and only think of him as Bayley's significant other. Like dude...no one would give a shit about your 5'5 vanilla midget ass if you didn't know Bayley. 

But I guess it must be tough when WWE canon recognizes you as Bayley's man and they still insist Bayley is a virgin who's never been kissed.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok so the name is Aaron Solow for Mr. Bayley.  Kid Mikaze (who I actually thought was Mr. Bayley) is Sasha's Husband.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasha's basically a huge weeb who married an anime nerd who could make cosplay costumes for her.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ugh.  I hear the Smackdown girls are going to be at the show tonight.  Stephanie really is going to boast that she's the architect of the women's evolution with yet another announcement.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Steph gonna announce an undeserved ppv for all these unover women wrestlers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Steph gonna announce an undeserved ppv for all these unover women wrestlers.


only like 4 women even get a reaction in this company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ugh.  I hear the Smackdown girls are going to be at the show tonight.  Stephanie really is going to boast that she's the architect of the women's evolution with yet another announcement.



So women's tag team division announced tonight then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

The main event of this women's ppv better be Sasha and Bayley's wedding.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So women's tag team division announced tonight then.


Women's PPV makes more sense honestly.

The SD women don't need to be there for a tag title announcement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Welp here comes one of Steph's vanity project.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

What the hell?  Vince???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Was that nikki cross


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was that nikki cross


Yes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WHY IS NIKKI ON RAW?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Lets aknowledge the roster we burry


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Swear Stephanie gets wet whenever she says the word "history"


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Hhh so good at talking. No wonder he crept his way to the boss daughters panties


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't care about the women anymore.  WWE has ruined it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY IS NIKKI ON RAW?


Just pepped all the women are there. So she's still most likely SD bound then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

TNA had you beat by 6 years you dumb ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just pepped all the women are there. So she's still most likely SD bound then.


she's been working SD events for a month.  Where have you been?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Why are these bitches celebrating

They are rivals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> she's been working SD events for a month.  Where have you been?


I know that. Live events don't really mean much tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> TNA had you beat by 6 years you dumb ass.


WWE only counts from their own sphere.  You know that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Who is going to waste their time watching an all Women's PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are these bitches celebrating
> 
> They are rivals


I walked out of the room.  Fuck that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Vince must be really gong senile if he's looking like Bob Buckland in the ring with that suit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WWE  can barely write 2 coherent storylines for the women and we're supposed to expect them not to fuck up 3 hours for the women?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Io at the ppv

Wwe won


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE only counts from their own sphere.  You know that.



Can't wait til they are called out because if it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

B team is wack


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Elias's album is low-key fire


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Io at the ppv
> 
> Wwe won



Io gonna botch the fuck out of her ppv debut like she did when Stardom decided to put the title on her and she whiffed four consecutive roundhouse kicks on Alpha Female and ruin her own credibility for years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

If this women's ppv doesn't have a bra and panties match I ain't even gonna watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Elias fucks hoes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Did I hear someone tell them not to forget to belts.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Evolution is a really fucking stupid name for an event.

And it really shows that wwe thinks we are stupid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If this women's ppv doesn't have a bra and panties match I ain't even gonna watch.


Sit on my face match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Woken Matt is a big flop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Why is this site slow


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is this site slow


Thought it was just me.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh man a bra and panties match on the show would be an instant win. 

But political correctness  .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

The b team theme is the best thing about the show so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh man a bra and panties match on the show would be an instant win.
> 
> But political correctness  .


Who do you guys want in the bra and panties match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Bray and matt look like they eat cheeseburgers and smoke crack.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The b team theme is the best thing about the show so far.


Nikki Cross cameo is


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

I miss cult leader Bray. Fuck that supernatural shit WWE started pulling on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Bra and panties match need to be like Io vs Mandy Rose and they need to play Mandy's theme for the entire match like she's New Jack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I still don’t believe that Vince is onboard with this so-called women’s evolution.  Why did he allow it to happen?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bra and panties match need to be like Io vs Mandy Rose and they need to play Mandy's theme for the entire match like she's New Jack.


That would be a good one Ghost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

@Rukia Maybe people complaining about lack of opportunities backstage (more than normal)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

People cheered Matt for taking off his shirt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

K, B Team wins.   So Wyatt/Hardy going their separate ways.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

So who were the heels in that match then.    Crowd cheering for everything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

They basically just did what soul taker did to doom guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah Bray and Matt defo going to split


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Why are they playing Matt’s music?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck the big dog.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah Bray and Matt defo going to split


Or a Heel turn?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

time to watch raw and top the night off by playing X7 when X legacy collection drops at midnight!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

There’s nothing genuine about John/Nikki.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> There’s nothing genuine about John/Nikki.



Vince's ultimate plan is a Truman Show type scenario when their child is born on TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Such heel turns by Matt and Wyatt. Crowd cheering all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Constipated Corbin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Who the fuck are these losers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Welp that's Finn's career.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Such heel turns by Matt and Wyatt. Crowd cheering all the way.


The worst ever was Ziggler with a chair beating up Kalisto and Apollo Crews as the crowd cheered him on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Finn has hit rock bottom.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

This whole smiling Finn needs to end with a pissed off heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Also dumb fuck having to put over the all women's PPV when it's been done before in another company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ugh.  Bayley and Sasha are teaming again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

This show sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck sakes, make it stop!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I’m going to give them twenty minutes to turn this around.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

So one of Sasha and Bayley is still going to SD right? Cuz Angle said if they lose that's what happens.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to give them twenty minutes to turn this around.


I'm only staying to see Drew beat Finn


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

I mean WWE just potraying life.

Bitches fight over nothing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Still can't believe WWE utterly ruined Sasha/Bayley this badly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So one of Sasha and Bayley is still going to SD right? Cuz Angle said if they lose that's what happens.



Angle's authority a shit for the past few months.  He word is meaningless.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I hate this show LT.  Why is Smackdown so much better?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate this show LT.  Why is Smackdown so much better?


Because Vince doesn't care about SD, their champion actually shows up and the main title scene isn't held hostage by the stop start push of one man, 2 hours>>>3 hours, etc...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Are you fucking kidding me.  Mixing Sasha and Bayley's theme.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn how many times have they said Bayley's name so far lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Jobbers, no one the roster for them to face so it's local jobbers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

They are so lazy with these tag team themes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Didnt bayley beat up sasha two weeks ago.

Why are they friends


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Why are the jobbers getting offense in?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I think the crowd is confused too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Im done.  This dumb ass story line has finished me.  Unless there is a single white female twist coming, I'm done.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Yo they wanted to kiss.

They be fucking each other


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rated RKO and Jeri-Show are literally the only good mixed tag team themes (I don't count The Bar because its just Sheamus's theme with Cesaro's intro). Fucking make a new theme or use only 1 guy's theme. None of this mixed shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Lmao match lasts two minutes and Coach says, "Thank you Sasha" lmfao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Corey Graves is literally all of us rn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I wish I wrote that tweet.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt bayley beat up sasha two weeks ago.
> 
> Why are they friends



I mean this is still better than the Bellas.  It was one day trying to kill each other to next day acting like nothing happened.  At least they had a couple weeks backstage/shelby stuff first.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Also naming the female PPV Evolution.

Is that a hint that everyone there Flair, Orton, Batista and HHH banged?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

I think this Bayley/Sasha shit has been going on for 2 years now and it just ended up turning into a degrassi "coming to terms to realize you're gay" storyline.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I wish I wrote that tweet.


Whats your twitter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I think this Bayley/Sasha shit has been going on for 2 years now and it just ended up turning into a degrassi "coming to terms to realize you're gay" storyline.



This.  The fucking pay off was this shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I mean this is still better than the Bellas.  It was one day trying to kill each other to next day acting like nothing happened.  At least they had a couple weeks backstage/shelby stuff first.


LMAO one of them said they wished the other was aborted and then weeks later they help each other win the title. Top kek.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Didn't Braun kill Elias enough this year?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Bully in the Bank coming after another victim.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck you braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Why they disrespecting Elias like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Stop calling him monster in the bank.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Still unsure about this humanizing of Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

FUCK YOU STEPH FOR HAVING YOUR TALENT SPEW THIS SHIT.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun might as well say, "I'm ready to fuck."


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Buddy Murphy just hung himself


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh this a cuck ppv


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun is Talking about the women’s PPV?  Ffs.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Buddy Murphy just hung himself


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Poor Buddy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh this a cuck ppv


That I will watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

@sirnubz my twitter


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



Dammit is Buddy Murphy controling Rukia too?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

NO.  WHy???


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Kevin don’t!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

KO is such a victim of criminal activity in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

So ko got cucked too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Are we getting Prizefighter KO back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I hope Owens has a trap or some sort of plan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

KO is gonna screw Braun over when Braun cashes in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Get him Kevin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

There better be a live sex celebration on the pay per view

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh look the fucking Jinder Guru.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Jinder about to be put to rest in the Ganges


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

How is Corbin gonna talk about "morally reprehensible" when he tried crushing Ambrose's ribs with a forklift?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Here Ghost, a scene from an anime that does what this show is afraid to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Go fucking Mola Ram and rip Braun's fucking heart out Jinder.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

What is even Jinder's gimmick now? some type of guru?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Havent beat off in weeks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is even Jinder's gimmick now? some type of guru?



Yup, Vince gong to the stereotype card again.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What is even Jinder's gimmick now? some type of guru?



Yup all indians are either IRL Gandhi or Civilization Gandhi in Vince's logic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Well I guess Jinder the meditation guru is better than bland ass foreign heel Jinder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

TNA did it first HHH and Steph.  You are going to get call out for this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Jinder’s new gimmick is kind of offensive tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

So october is the womens ppv and the event at austrillua


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> TNA did it first HHH and Steph.  You are going to get call out for this.


It won’t matter.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So october is the womens ppv and the event at austrillua


I forgot about Australia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jinder’s new gimmick is kind of offensive tbh.


Could literally describe every foreign gimmick in WWE this way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So october is the womens ppv and the event at austrillua


Isn’t hell in a Cell October too?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, Vince gong to the stereotype card again.


Vince loves his racist gimmicks! Also Vince looks 1930s as fuck in the ring there. This dude looks like he came out of a time machine.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Vince is going to die before the xfl starts.  He looks super unhealthy.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Could literally describe every foreign gimmick in WWE this way.



If you're not white canadian, American or certain types of Samoan it's cliche gimmicks for you.  Remember trailer parks like where Vince grew up thought anyone not pure blood white were beneath them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Isn’t hell in a Cell October too?


Sep


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is going to die before the xfl starts.  He looks super unhealthy.


probably backlash from all those decades of roiding and putting ketchup on his burrito.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Vince look like he got the spongebob suds


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

At least wwe is back to cucking Buddy Murphy on a weekly basis.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck is mickey wearing? Get naked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

everytime i see mickie james on current raws muh dick cry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Alexa was the mvp last week.  She saved Mickie instead of abandoning her.  And I personally think that’s sexy as hell.

The two should just scissor at Evolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Mickey looking like she ready to fight freiza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Next week, Sasha should go to Mickie and ask her for advice on how to seduce another woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Next week, Sasha should go to Mickie and ask her for advice on how to seduce another woman.


Please book the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Hmm, so this all women's PPV will be Mickie's second one participating.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

What a fucking loser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser.


Is Finn a pedo now too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser.



Yay, Finn's Fun House.  Mecca-lecca-hi mecca-fuck this company.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

AoP gives no fucks to Elias.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Lol, that WWE BK commercial actually dope.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Finn is smiling again.  Smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

The next time Finn puts on the demon makeup he's gonna look like Pennywise the clown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is Finn a pedo now too?


No. Just gay.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> AoP gives no fucks to Elias.


Only tough guys have interrupted Elias so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I could be friends with miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only tough guys have interrupted Elias so far.


Deleter of Worlds?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only tough guys have interrupted Elias so far.



We run things around here


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser.



Somewhere in the indys Prince Devitt is looking on and is ready for murder.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Dana fucking to still have a job


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Even AOP tired of Titus Worldwide.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Does this skit have a point for happening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Jesus christ why is AOP talking? Why are we getting a boorefest of a women's PPV ? Why is Sasha and Bayley "feud"?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Stephs emasculate hour is back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Why would they stand strong for even a single segment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

I hope this entire Sasha/Bayley storyline was just to build up to Bayley's first canon kiss was with a woman just to cuck her stupid husband.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Owens is a great talker.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a fucking loser.



They are wildin out. Why Finn .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Good job KO!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes!  Please give KO the briefcase!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

KO is smart AF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE. GIVE KO THE BRIEFCASE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

lol they dead ass made Finn look like a pedo. I can see WWE fans thinking he might touch kids lmfao. What?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Owens is by far the best thing about Raw!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Who got me on beer money


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't get it...how do you have someone with a workable character like the demon and then decide to make him at LGBTQ character?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I don't get it...how do you have someone with a workable character like the demon and then decide to make him at LGBTQ character?


When you remember Finn didn't bring out The Demon at Mania and used his LGBTQ persona despite the fact that The Demon hasn't lost on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Finn is a pussy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Well here comes Spasm Rawley.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Oh no.  Not this again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

I miss NXT Breeze.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Finn gonna be in the background when Sasha and Bayley finally kiss, clapping and crying.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

lmao did they start an interview during a match?   .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Bob Roode fell off the worst from any NXT talent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Why is this fuck Roode still smiling?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

K, Mojo-wise the Clown and his creepy laugh with the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bob Roode fell off the worst from any NXT talent.


Man went from rumors of SD's Top Heel to a useless smiling fuck on RAW.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

This Dolph and Drew look reminds me of HBK and Diesel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Smh some dumb shit occurring tonight and the crowd popping for Vince proves this fanbase some dumb fucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Drew calling out Finn for being a dumb smiling fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh some dumb shit occurring tonight and the crowd popping for Vince proves this fanbase some dumb fucks.



Crowd: Fuck WWE for pushing Roman

Vince comes out (Guy 100% in charge of everything): WE LOVE YOU VINCE YOU DO NO WRONG!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Wrestling fans are more disgusting than the crowd that booed Johnny Depp shown in the film trailer at ComicCon only to markout when he actually showed up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

What you guys snacking on?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What you guys snacking on?


Yo girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Crowd: Fuck WWE for pushing Roman
> 
> Vince comes out (Guy 100% in charge of everything): WE LOVE YOU VINCE YOU DO NO WRONG!


Pretty much. Fuck his past accomplishments look at his track record now and it's awful. Smh I only would cheer for him when he retires at this point


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Elias should beat Finn's ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

It's been a bad time for anything Teen Titans.   The shit fest that is the upcoming live action TV series or the bastardization of the cartoon for the upcoming film.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

They should just have left Teen Titans alone in peace.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's been a bad time for anything Teen Titans.   The shit fest that is the upcoming live action TV series or the bastardization of the cartoon for the upcoming film.


They just don't respect our childhood. Anything for a cash grab


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's been a bad time for anything Teen Titans.   The shit fest that is the upcoming live action TV series or the bastardization of the cartoon for the upcoming film.


Their try hardness edgyness has finally cut themselves


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Angle is Teddy Long now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rollins for the save.  What are the chances later on tonight we are going to be getting pics of Rollins inside of Finn's Fun House.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

God Damn Vince why you make coach say stupid things again.  Thanks be to Corie for calling out "I didn't think I'd see Finn and Seth on the same side."

Yeah Finn and Seth on same side is dumb but still it's been that way since Finn came back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

The bell didn't ring.  The fuck is commentary talking about.   Do they actually believe our attention span is that of a one year old.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rollins for the save.  What are the chances later on tonight we are going to be getting pics of Rollins inside of Finn's Fun House.


Rollins gonna try to bring a girl in but Finn will post a sign saying no girls allowed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Corey Graves: “The act of insanity is doing the same act over and over again expecting different results”


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

I'll say it now. WWE fans the shit you put yourself through it's your own damn fault.

You say you hate a character, yet he sells out faster than any other.
You say you want X pushed.  Yet you go silent when they are pushed or you hyjack the show when they main event.
You see the guy in charge of everything and has full say of what goes on.  Instead of hyjacking then you all join the Vince McMahon kiss my ass club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis talking to us like we part of these crowds.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nemesis talking to us like we part of these crowds.



I'm just ranting.  Only one here I know who goes into crowds is the many Rukias.

I been to one raw, but that was back in 2004 so that doesn't count


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn, dope ass finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Yay, Rollins and Balor win.  There going be some hard rocking in Finn's Fun House tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

If I'm in the crowd I'm being a neckbeard mark by chanting Kenny Omega.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

In terms of wrestling-skill, these 4 are the best on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Finn smiling even though he disappeared for the last 10 minutes of the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Finn smiling even though he disappeared for the last 10 minutes of the match.


Sounds like me doing group work for a school project.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Lashley makes a good point.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

I just wonder if Finn has some Joker Venom put into him so that he smiles all the time but not enough to kill him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Im skipping out on the all women PPV. I dont want to fall asleep at 7 pm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

In response the the "First" ever all women's PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In response the the "First" ever all women's PPV.


Didn't you post this 2 hours ago


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

From Daily DDT.  



> That’s it, no better headline for this. There’s so much garbage in this segment, I can’t believe anyone thought this would make anyone look good. Kevin Owens does his best, but he delivered the best babyface “doing it for my family” promo of the past 20 years as a top heel on _Raw._


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Not much of a reaction for Ember.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In response the the "First" ever all women's PPV.


I'm posting this on their account


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun is fucking another men's fiance and on top of that, he threw a father of two off the cell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't you post this 2 hours ago



Yeah, but I was tempted on posting it every time they bring up that PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Moon that chick you laugh at her jokes just so you can have sex with her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> From Daily DDT.



While true, doing it for my family in WWE has always been a heel motive.

KO being one.

Big Show getting a multi million dollar iron clad contract was supposedly evil even though it basically had his family set for life.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I find Kevin Owens sympathetic.  He's really easy to support.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

It amazes me how much WWE can repeat the same damn matches week in week out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Why is Liv's tongue dyed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Since I quit fapping, staying up for WWE shows been a struggle. It always motivated me to stay up mad late to fap after wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun is fucking another men's fiance and on top of that, he threw a father of two off the cell.


Well Vince considers cucking a good thing so obviously babyfaces were meant to do that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It amazes me how much WWE can repeat the same damn matches week in week out.


This was from two weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Imagine a match like this on a PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It amazes me how much WWE can repeat the same damn matches week in week out.


LAST 4 RAWS FOR EMBER MOON:

3/wks ago: Ember vs Liv Morgan.
2/was ago: Ember vs Liv Morgan.
Last Week: Ember vs S. Logan.
Tonight: Ember vs Liv Morgan.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

I automatically tune out whenever I see Jinder. But I think everyone tried their best with that segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This was from two weeks ago.


This is the 3rd time they've fought in just over a month.
I get that Ember is feuding with Riott Squad but is new matchups to much to ask?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Riddle pulled out of BOLA


Mania TakeOVer with Keith, Riddle, Dijak, Ricochet, Adam Cole

HHH tryna bury that msg event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rollins smiling because he has a play date at Finn's Fun House.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Every match at Summerslam is a rematch??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Stop making the men shill this Women's PPV FGS. Why would Seth Rollins give a shit about them?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Tom Cruise still acts in these movies?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

New Mission Impossible looks dope.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

im a jizz if Riddle signed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I liked Ready Player One.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> im a jizz if Riddle signed


Vince wants as many real fighters as he can get.

Paige VanZant is going to get a big offer soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I liked Ready Player One.



Going to go with the Target exclusive.  Comes with a bonus disc.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tom Cruise still acts in these movies?



Don't worry, it'll be years before the next mission impossible.

We have to get through Top Gun 2 first.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince wants as many real fighters as he can get.
> 
> Paige VanZant is going to get a big offer soon.


We need to take Vince out back


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Shut the fuck up Coach.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince wants as many real fighters as he can get.
> 
> Paige VanZant is going to get a big offer soon.



Vince and Dana white should just trade companies.

Vince is trying and failing at making WWE look legit.  Dana wants UFC to be a sports entertainment style show.  Would be better than each other copying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

How in the hell do you lose faith in a person if you never gave a damn about them in the first place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm out.

Thumbs down show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> While true, doing it for my family in WWE has always been a heel motive.
> 
> KO being one.
> 
> Big Show getting a multi million dollar iron clad contract was supposedly evil even though it basically had his family set for life.


Vince and the writers mindset its supposed to make you mad because he sold out for easy money. How dare he! Thing is fans so sick of Big Show I didn't know if they were booing him because they wanted him to go away or because he kayfabe got a bunch of money and set his family good for life.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

lmao teddy long is back.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince and the writers mindset its supposed to make you mad because he sold out for easy money. How dare he! Thing is fans so sick of Big Show I didn't know if they were booing him because they wanted him to go away or because he kayfabe got a bunch of money and set his family good for life.



How dare Big show do what every family man would do in that situation!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

they fucked this up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

an fsdnfjjsdfjsdfjds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Honestly guys, Elias should come out again during the Lashley/Reigns match and play from his album to keep the crowd interested in something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

this match has interference vibe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WWE making it obvious its Roman winning


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this match has interference vibe


Brock isnt here .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Damn imagine that Brock first F-5'd Cena in 20 damn 12. They still milking the same thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

These motherfuckers really got Sasha biting her lip when she staring at Bayley.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Why the fuck does Roman NEED this exactly Cole?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

We Want Ambrose chants @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We Want Ambrose chants @Dean Ambrose


 Yea sure where were you went he was there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Yup, going to be watching The Meg when it comes out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea sure where were you went he was there


Asking for him to turn Heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asking for him to turn Heel





Well he probably will be there at Summerslam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers really got Sasha biting her lip when she staring at Bayley.



Yeah, going from beating the shit out of each other to now wanting to eat out each other.  WWE logic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Sasha going around liking pictures of Bayley's ass on twitter. This is some next level shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, going from beating the shit out of each other to now wanting to eat out each other.  WWE logic.



This is how Brazzers portrays women. Must be accurate.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Let’s go Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

So Lashley channeling his inner Chris Masters.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahh yes rest holds. That'll get people pumped.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Kids and women haven’t quit on Roman for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kids and women haven’t quit on Roman for some reason.


Shocking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Did you see Roman not high five the kids? Wtf he evil smdh


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooh gosh he landed right on his neck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Of course Reigns kicked out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Brookly about to bury the fuck out of the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok, so Roman vs Brock part who gives a fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

Kevin or Braun please save us from this nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck this company.


So this whole thing was unnecessary.  Lashley and Reigns won the triple threat matches.  And Roman won the match that advanced him to Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 23, 2018)

WHY IS LASHLEY SHAKING HIS HAND MUST EVERYONE SUCK THIS DUDE'S DICK?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kevin or Braun please save us from this nonsense.


Indeed. But now we have to deal this for weeks


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2018)

Another screwjob coming for Roman I think. They're going to drive people to the brink to see Brock lose that damn belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

I called all of this. 


Baby gurl will get a billion shots if he has to


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

Roman actually got a decent reaction tonight tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

People going after Roman if we ever legalize the purge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2018)

Three hours of pure shit.  Commentary spewing blasphemy at any chance it got, a shit PPV being plugged despite another company having done it years before, homoerotic gimmicks out in force, and a predictable main event.  Holy shit to be alive and witness this......


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Ohio finally gave in to Vince's Roman Reigns brainwashing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

This show was lazy.  No effort was put in.

They decided to ride on the women’s PPV announcement.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ohio finally gave in to Vince's Roman Reigns brainwashing.


I’m sure WWE just invested in some plants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2018)

The match everyone wanted

For the first time ever

Roman reigns vs Brock Lesnar!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The match everyone wanted
> 
> For the first time ever
> 
> Roman reigns vs Brock Lesnar!!


and the few black wrestling fans that exist wonder why wwe barely has a black fanbase.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

Well at least we know to skip main event.  You guys can tell me if anything happens


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well at least we know to skip main event.  You guys can tell me if anything happens


Roman wins!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Roman wins!


I meant surprises


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

I have never been more disappointed in WWE.  I think fans really made it clear that they don’t want this match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2018)

FUCK YOU ROMAN REIGNS! FUCK YOU VINCE MCMAHON! FUCK YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR CUNT FAMILY! AND FUCK YOU PIECES OF SHIT WHO PAY FOR THIS BULLSHIT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2018)

WWE is really fucking smart though.  They have so much content.

Every time I cancel the network something like the Mae Young classic comes along.  And I want to watch it. And I suddenly re-subscribe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Who cares what the fans want. These are the same assholes that paid to watch a Cody Rhodes/Magnus main event for thousands of dollars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2018)

Braun should fucking steal the title from Brock and put Roman in a stretcher


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun should fucking steal the title from Brock and put Roman in a stretcher


Also cuck Roman if he has a girl


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

I have thought about it guys.

And I actually think Evolution will be good.  WWE is going to go all out.  I also think that HHH is in charge of this show.  And I anticipate it being a little like a Takeover as a result.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

The way they can prove to me that they really value the women as much as the men.

Next time Nia and Alexa feud.  Alexa has to beat up a midget Nia Jax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

You want to know the most bullshit part? If Reigns wins then Brock fights him AGAIN in a rematch. A potential FIVE fucking matches between these two for the World Title. People barely tolerated the first and Rollins had to save it and Vince decided to give us this crap 3 possibly 4 more times.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Ha!  Its the universal title!  There won't be a rematch!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ha!  Its the universal title!  There won't be a rematch!


You think Vinnie Mac isn't giving Brock a rematch? Naive.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Best way to salvage this is to have KO chickenshit his way to beating Braun. Roman and Brock beat the shit out of each other. Have Roman win. KO pops up from outta nowhere, hits the Pop-Up-Powerbomb on a tired Reigns and wins the Universal Title.
Braun, who is furious, comes out to demolish KO but KO takes his belt and books it so he powerslams Roman or Brock or both.
Now we have a 4 man title scene.
KO wins the title defense in a Triple Threat v. Brock and Roman.
Meanwhile Braun is on the warpath, he realized he got to cocky and let "Monster in the Bank" get in his head and he needs to go back to the ferocious "Monster Among Men." This is to build Braun's momentum back so he can win the title from KO at around Royal Rumble. Then since this is WWE they'll set up for RR v. Braun at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Best way to salvage this is to have KO chickenshit his way to beating Braun. Roman and Brock beat the shit out of each other. Have Roman win. KO pops up from outta nowhere, hits the Pop-Up-Powerbomb on a tired Reigns and wins the Universal Title.
> Braun, who is furious, comes out to demolish KO but KO takes his belt and books it so he powerslams Roman or Brock or both.
> Now we have a 4 man title scene.


The fact you want KO in a program with Roman is how I can't even like this idea. 

My idea is make two  titles......1.) The Roman title where only Braun and Brock and Bobby fight for 2.) Actual WWE championship for Raw that is for everyone else


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The fact you want KO in a program with Roman is how I can't even like this idea.
> 
> My idea is make two  titles......1.) The Roman title where only Braun and Brock and Bobby fight for 2.) Actual WWE championship for Raw that is for everyone else


If I had my way Reigns would be done after the loss to KO and KO winning the rematch Triple Threat on the next PPV. However Vince is still in charge so I have to take that into account.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If I had my way Reigns would be done after the loss to KO and KO winning the rematch Triple Threat on the next PPV. However Vince is still in charge so I have to take that into account.


dammit man I'm getting close to wishing that man croak already 

I don't want to be this evil


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit man I'm getting close to wishing that man croak already
> 
> I don't want to be this evil


I don't care enough about WWE to actually wish the man dead even if I do joke about it. I just wish XFL would hurry the fuck up so he can invest himself in it and just fuck off and leave HHH in charge. He can take Dunn and Steph with him too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't care enough about WWE to actually wish the man dead even if I do joke about it. I just wish XFL would hurry the fuck up so he can invest himself in it and just fuck off and leave HHH in charge. He can take Dunn and Steph with him too.


He is the type that will focus on both 

face it, it's either he croaks or this shit is forever fucked


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

KO the only smart guy on the Raw brand.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit man I'm getting close to wishing that man croak already
> 
> I don't want to be this evil


Don't worry he's getting there after seeing how he looked last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't worry he's getting there after seeing how he looked last night.


Yeah dude looked like he was fucking clinging on life support .

He looked so pale


----------



## Kuya (Jul 24, 2018)

Wouldn't Vince get a hard on if his Universal Champion beat the UFC Heavyweight Champion though?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

I can't wait until Woman Weigns dominates the Mae Young Classic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2018)

Roman Reigns should stick to serving tacos and cleaning rest rooms 

UC champion my anus.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2018)

There would be a online poll at WWE.com like:

“Do you want Roman Reigns to job now that Vince is dead?”


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Vince looķed macerooni before you put cheese on it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Buddy.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Still not cleared.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Sasha liked this tweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You want to know the most bullshit part? If Reigns wins then Brock fights him AGAIN in a rematch. A potential FIVE fucking matches between these two for the World Title. People barely tolerated the first and Rollins had to save it and Vince decided to give us this crap 3 possibly 4 more times.



Yeah starting to smell them both in WMs main event again, maybe with one or two more people sadly. They dont care because of the monster co coverage Brock gets.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

So


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

She might look hot if she works hard at the pc?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She might look hot if she works hard at the pc?


Kaitlyn>>>


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Maria's fat now. Her career is over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Alex shelly retired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2018)

If she is wanting to come back as part of the women's talent then that's fine.  Just don't have her return to her air head gimmick when she was with the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If she is wanting to come back as part of the women's talent then that's fine.  Just don't have her return to her air head gimmick when she was with the company.


What was she even doing her return?

Replaceable, forgetable, and overrated just because she got a booty people act fake excited for her.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2018)

Jojo's Bizarre Booty


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha liked this tweet.


What will her husband say to her being lesbian?!??

I guess its nowhere near as bad as the potential he had of walking in on her riding Nakamura or some other asian guy on the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

I feel a lot worse for Mr. Bayley. It's canon that he's never touched Bayley.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I feel a lot worse for Mr. Bayley. It's canon that he's never touched Bayley.


Bayley pretending she never fucked her husband to keep her innocent gimmick going and him being a big bitch about it is the funniest shit. Her husband really the ultimate jabroni in history.

This almost as bad as Yamcha being with a thot like Bulma and some people stating he never touched her that entire time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

TNA signed Santino for a world title angle with Austin Aries. WTF


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Next week.

Breaking news.  Bailey announces pregnancy and it's the second coming of Christ. 

Remember blasphemy is allowed. Bailey losing innocence is not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Come on. Santino deserves better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

They're gonna work around it and say Bayley is carrying Sasha's child.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're gonna work around it and say Bayley is carrying Sasha's child.



Bailey and sasha are joint mothers with fine and Seth being the Co daddies


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

When aj lee and kaitlyn come back to whoop those two


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Come on. Santino deserves better.


Man I used to hate Santino. He belongs as impact champion.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Honestly Roman losing at Wrestlemania was the wrong decision.  WWE should have just gotten it over with.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

That Alexa + Mickie vs Trish + Lita match I keep reading about makes a ton of sense to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That Alexa + Mickie vs Trish + Lita match I keep reading about makes a ton of sense to me.



It makes more sense if it's a bra and panties match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That Alexa + Mickie vs Trish + Lita match I keep reading about makes a ton of sense to me.


Its too hot to make me this thirsty.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

Imagine the strip poker show TNA did


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Imagine the strip poker show TNA did



Wasn't that the time Val Venis showed up?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wasn't that the time Val Venis showed up?



I think so. This niqqa


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

lmao this is creative.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It makes more sense if it's a bra and panties match.


"Oh my god!  Trish is whipping Alexa!!"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao this is creative.


Owens should cash in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Bryan: so Finn and Gable are backstage talking about the womens PPV.

Dave: Should have been talking about their careers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

WWE needs that Saki Sama girl.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wasn't that the time Val Venis showed up?


Val Venis was in TNA?? Of course he'd show up to a strip poker game between knockouts!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "Oh my god!  Trish is whipping Alexa!!"



The loser should be forced to bark like a dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Val Venis was in TNA?? Of course he'd show up to a strip poker game between knockouts!



Yeah he underwent a great career transition. Said that he was no longer an adult firm star and now an adult firm producer.

.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah he underwent a great career transition. Said that he was no longer an adult firm star and now an adult firm producer.
> 
> .


Val really came up in the world. He's not starring in movies anymore, he's shooting them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Are the male superstars going to put over Evolution tonight?

Someone should say crap on it for heel heat.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly Roman losing at Wrestlemania was the wrong decision.  WWE should have just gotten it over with.



They should have swapped Brock/Roman position with Taker/Cena (Have the fans go home happy with Taker squashing Cena), and have Brock Roman a short no DQ brutal match.  Which if it was any other era it would have been due to the build up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are the male superstars going to put over Evolution tonight?
> 
> Someone should say crap on it for heel heat.


You know what, I find out my opponent tonight but during October, their will be a all womens ppv!- AJ Styles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Evolution!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Mandy Rose should be hyped about the ppv but then say there needs to be a swimsuit contest and a lingerie pillow fight match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are the male superstars going to put over Evolution tonight?
> 
> Someone should say crap on it for heel heat.



It'll be Randy crapping on it, then swerving to say he meant Hunter, Flair and Batista.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

The IIconics need to say their dream match is Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

At this point I wonder outside of Alexa vs Ronda what isn't going to be a rematch at Summerslam.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At this point I wonder outside of Alexa vs Ronda what isn't going to be a rematch at Summerslam.



Roman vs Brock


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At this point I wonder outside of Alexa vs Ronda what isn't going to be a rematch at Summerslam.


Miz/Bryan.  AJ/Joe.  Becky/Carmella.

Raw is the show that is giving us rematches.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Need stephanie to hand dana brook her pink slip at the ppv in front of everyone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The IIconics need to say their dream match is Kelly Kelly and Eva Marie.


Jackie Gayda vs Trish Stratus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Dana Brooke vs Carmella in a loser gets Blacked match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jackie Gayda vs Trish Stratus.


I love how mad Trish was during that match.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Val really came up in the world. He's not starring in movies anymore, he's shooting them.



Val in the type of porn where they start fucking immediately. no story.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Randy walking slower than Undertaker.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

This is the promo Roman should cut.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Speak yo shit orton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Randall has a good point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Randy is right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Rko is back!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

This is gonna backfire.

Randy is going to be the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

Hahaha some people in the crowd cheering for Randy. hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Damn I missed pumped up Heel Orton so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Why are they giving us this Evolution recap? We don't give a shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Push Orton!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Aj vs orton tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Aj vs orton tbh


AJ vs Randy is something I want to see more than AJ vs Joe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Aj vs orton tbh


AJ as Champion or AJ who dropped the title to Joe? I'd be fine with either tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Ugh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Still amazed how all these women, especially those who are feuding each other or hate each other in kayfabe, are hugging it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

English is going to ruin things.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rusev's entrance feels empty with English's singing beforehand.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Rusev and Almas look similar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Sd already beat raw thiz week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Do they ever do the Picture in Picture thing SD does where they still play the match in the corner while the ads are playing for RAW? I don't recall that ever happening.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

They don’t do this for every sd match.  But commercials were a problem for Almas last week too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Rusev is a guy I wouldn’t want to have a stiff match with.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Good match so far


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

English fucking up smh


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Damn you Aiden.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

You called it @Rukia 
Solid match and sets up for Rusev/English. Possibly at Summerslam? Rusev somewhat protected and Almas gains momentum. Happy with this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> English fucking up smh


I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Almas couldn’t hit his finish too well on Rusev.  That was the one negative.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Lmaooooo I love R Truth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

lmao Smackdown better paced and enjoyable than RAW. Hilarious.

Give RAW their damn belt back Vince.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

I like this Truth/Tye dynamic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Just realized we'll be having another prediction game soon with SS coming up and also that Rukia never used his thread rename from winning the last one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Damn Rusev is pissed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

R Truth works better as enhancement talent than most.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Joe doesn’t deserve to be #1 contender.  0 marquee wins since coming to Smackdown.

Way more successful on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just realized we'll be having another prediction game soon with SS coming up and also that Rukia never used his thread rename from winning the last one.


Its a special this game

We doing nxt too


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

R Truth is really old.  You have to be impressed with his athleticism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Black dont crack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Why is Asuka still grinning and smiling? Why isn't she pissed after being made a fool? This is why people don't like most babyfaces. They just grin and smile instead of reacting like actual people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Asuka still grinning and smiling? Why isn't she pissed after being made a fool? This is why people don't like most babyfaces. They just grin and smile instead of reacting like actual people.


That’s what I was thinking.

Carmella owns her ass.  She should be furious.  She should be acting like Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe doesn’t deserve to be #1 contender.  0 marquee wins since coming to Smackdown.
> 
> Way more successful on Raw.


He also really hasn't had any marquee matches to speak of other than Bryan in the gauntlet match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That’s what I was thinking.
> 
> Carmella owns her ass.  She should be furious.  She should be acting like Orton.


It actually annoys me. Look at Gargano. Ciampa punked him and he snapped. That's how people would react. Asuka just acts like nothing happened because she got to kick Ellsworth a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He also really hasn't had any marquee matches to speak of other than Bryan in the gauntlet match.


Beating the perfect 10 and R Truth in back-to-back week’s qualified him?  Okay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka new gimmick she sniffs coke


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Shut up Iconics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Beating the perfect 10 and R Truth in back-to-back week’s qualified him?  Okay.


Nah. But then again other than Almas and Rusev nobody else is free or has the momentum.
Then again Paige could announce that a Triple Threat between the three to determine the #1 contender. I think that'd be the best solution.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Billie is terrible in the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka wins this match despite Peyton running interference yet she couldn't focus with Ellsworth doing the same?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Lmfao smackdown got the best heels


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka wins this match despite Peyton running interference yet she couldn't focus with Ellsworth doing the same?



Men are superior to women.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lmfao smackdown got the best heels


I talked about their heel variety last week.  They have everything you could want.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Why do I get the sneaky feeling that John Cena may be AJ's opponent?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm seeing signs that both McIntyre and Almas/Vega can be successful call ups.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do I get the sneaky feeling that John Cena may be AJ's opponent?


I'm hoping for that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do I get the sneaky feeling that John Cena may be AJ's opponent?


What if it's Undertaker?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What if it's Undertaker?


I love Taker but no. Man should be retired.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I love Taker but no. Man should be retired.


Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I love Taker but no. Man should be retired.


Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Miz is best dad.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

AJ/Shane rematch.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2018)

Paige needs less clothes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Paige chest tattoo isn't canon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Paige just general manager and taking dick from  the roster on the low


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

It's the Rated R Superstar!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

AJ over with the fans.  But his match is opening Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

WWE really going to make all their wrestlers shill this PPV huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey Elsworth has a few wins over AJ styles.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Come on Joe, come out and choke a turtle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Damn!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Guess the Carmella experiment is truly over then.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Paige is so much better than Angle.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

damn for a 2nd I thought paige was gonna make ellsworth suck her.

Wait...so he's gone again right?? what was the point of his return then?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

SD on fire


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

5 minutes of Paige > 18 months of Angle


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Meh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Joe is smart. Doesn't matter if he was or wasn't the plan. Its signed and official now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Well that's a way for Joe to get the match.  Because he didn't earn it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Now do I feel good it's AJ vs Joe

or Feel sad knowing that the match will likely be worse than Prime AJ vs Joe TNA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> damn for a 2nd I thought paige was gonna make ellsworth suck her.
> 
> Wait...so he's gone again right?? *what was the point of his return then?*


Get Carmella heat. It failed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well that's a way for Joe to get the match.  Because he didn't earn it.


I mean its a smart way to avoid the issue we talked about. We'll never know if he was Paige's choice but Joe outsmarted the system regardless of if he earned the match or not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Charlotte still repping AJ even though he's back with Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Get Carmella heat. It failed.


I got news for you guys.

The security guards standing by the door are proof that Ellsworth is getting back into the building.

And he's going to interfere in the Becky/Carmella match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Carmella and Becky are going to be the main event because of Evolution.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Im shaped like samoa joe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Guess Joe was her plan after all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Paige > Angle


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Sanity/New Day main eventing then?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I got news for you guys.
> 
> The security guards standing by the door are proof that Ellsworth is getting back into the building.
> 
> And he's going to interfere in the Becky/Carmella match.



He'll come in wearing that one guards wig.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im shaped like samoa joe


He would call you a fake tough guy though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Well for some reason Angle acts like he's gone through some kinda lobotomy before. The way he's acted as GM you'd think Stephanie would have brought his mental capacity into question already.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2018)

Yummy Becky.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He would call you a fake tough guy though.


I am


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Finish this match.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Get Carmella heat. It failed.


Its hard to care about Carmella when she sucks at wrestling so much.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2018)

About time Becky gets a push/


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

That was probably Carmella's best match in WWE.
Thank God Becky won.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

I know Graves is supposed to shill Carmella but wtf is he talking about?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Maybe Nikki Cross shows up tonight to help Sanity win?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That was probably Carmella's best match in WWE.
> Thank God Becky won.


So the Summerslam match is going to be a match we just got for free?  Gotcha.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Maybe Nikki Cross shows up tonight to help Sanity win?


Good thinking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Is the show going to end with a Miz segment?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is the show going to end with a Miz segment?


Possibly. What else is left other than Miz/Bryan?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Smackdown on a roll lately.  Hope the last half hour is good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Usos mocking Byron is funny


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Why did New Day win this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Good to see the pop for The Bar


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Miz is best dad


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Is Sin Cara the babysitter?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz is best dad



Today Miz and Bryan hate each other

20 years time Miz and Bryan will be angry dads watching as their daughters become Women's tag team champions.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2018)

Monroe Sky Mizanin vs  Birdie Jo Danielson in a Legacy match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2018)

Total Bellas vs Miz & Mrs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Bryan coming out to beat up an infant.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2018)

Miz should go super heel and hold the baby out the window and then during a match come off the top of a ladder with her in a pouch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 24, 2018)

Miz is such a good heel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2018)

Goddamn that Orton promo was fire

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2018)

lelMiz


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Smackdown has to carry Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan coming out to beat up an infant.


Surprisingly, i thought this made Daniel look great as a babyface.

And do you know why?

It’s because the Miz did something shocking.  He threw his daughter at Daniel Bryan.  Bryan wasn’t even looking at the Miz.  But he still saved the baby!  He caught that baby.  And that’s fucking huge.  The whole segment falls apart and Bryan looks equally bad if he had dropped the baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm excited about the heel roster on SD.

And I think the WWE is sold on it.  That's why babyface Rusev kind of emerged tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2018)

Ellsworth lost his fucking mind.  Did he really think it was a good idea to insult the general manager of Smackdown Live???


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2018)

Raw side of summerslam is rematch city, extreme rules 2.0, and change the channel worthy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Surprisingly, i thought this made Daniel look great as a babyface.
> 
> And do you know why?
> 
> It’s because the Miz did something shocking.  He threw his daughter at Daniel Bryan.  Bryan wasn’t even looking at the Miz.  But he still saved the baby!  He caught that baby.  And that’s fucking huge.  The whole segment falls apart and Bryan looks equally bad if he had dropped the baby.


Imagine if Bryan couldn't catch?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Official Summerslam poster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Brock looks like Alexa cut one and now he's trying to pretend he doesn't smell it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

I mean its just a poster but Alexa ass dont need to be on this shit.

Alexa and Carmella just be given opportunitiesm


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean its just a poster but Alexa ass dont need to be on this shit.
> 
> Alexa and Carmella just be given opportunitiesm


Ronda and her opponents are going to be on every poster Drag.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Paige as general manager is destroying Kurt Angle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda and her opponents are going to be on every poster Drag.


Could just put Ronda on the poster.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

I would rather see those four in a Mixed tag match.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2018)

Paige should have announced Evolution, not Stephanie.

Stephanie wasnt a big advocate until [HASHTAG]#GiveDivasAChance[/HASHTAG] started trending. Paige, the anti-diva, is way more of a pioneer.

They keep giving Stephanie these women announcement spots and I think that's wrong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

Had a professional engagement last night so had to miss SmackDown.  Caught the highlights and had to see the Miz/DB segment in full.  Didn't really care for Maryse plugging the all women's PPV as Raw did it to death the day before but really liking Miz's tactics to getting one over on DB.  Took a page out of Reby Sky's playbook but then her husband is currently employed with the company.   Miz has really come a long way on being one of the best heels of this current incarnation of the product.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Paige was never an anti-diva. This bitch was out there dressed like a hoe trying to makeout with AJ Lee and then put out like ten sex tapes while being a slave to Alberto del Rio's cock. foh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

Upon thinking wasn't Steph head of the creative team during the time of the 30 second Divas matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

I like AJ Lee.  But her impact is overrated.  She's a worse wrestler than most of the current girls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

AJ Lee was okay as a Smackdown midcarder but then they tried to convince me this 98 lbs twig girl was able to beat up Kaitlyn and all credibility was lost. Then they shoved her down our throats for like two years with one of the worst overpushes ever while cutting shit-tier promos about how much better she was than all the other divas when she only knew how to do like two moves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Let's not even get started on AJ pairing up with Cena and how that made John look like a fucking pedo.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandmaster is fucking up with the law again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

so how was Smackdown guys? I couldn't watch.......celebrating family birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Grandmaster is fucking up with the law again


WAIT HE'S JERRY LAWLER'S KID?!! WTF?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean about to figure out that Owen Hart and Bret Hart are related.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let's not even get started on AJ pairing up with Cena and how that made John look like a fucking pedo.



Hmm, if I recall didn't that lead her to go for Ziggler after.   I mean it lead to this moment.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

AJ though is proof that these girls today need to develop characters.

She would get a better reaction than anyone at Evolution if she came out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ though is proof that these girls today need to develop characters.
> 
> She would get a better reaction than anyone at Evolution if she came out.



She'd get a CM Punk chant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

AJ Lee is better remembered for being a crazy slut who wouldn't let Jay Lethal smash than anything she actually did as a wrestler.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, if I recall didn't that lead her to go for Ziggler after.   I mean it lead to this moment.



That was basically the moment that caused Flow to stop watching.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

AJ Lee pipebomb was cringe.


----------



## Bump (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

I remember this moment.  I also remember the story behind it.  If I recall Vince asked her to be on Total Divas but she declined and then asked why.  After he heard the reason he wanted her to repeat it on the mic because it could work toward her story line.  I recall she apologized before hand to the talent she was about to go off on because they didn't know that was going to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

And then Total Divas ending up being a bigger success than anything AJ ever accomplished in wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ Lee is better remembered for being a crazy slut who wouldn't let Jay Lethal smash than anything she actually did as a wrestler.


Which is funny considering her on screen character was that she'd try to fuck anyone and anything that gave her attention. Even Kane.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let's not even get started on AJ pairing up with Cena and how that made John look like a fucking pedo.


Cena don't wear them fruity pebble color shirts and caps for nothing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Which is funny considering her on screen character was that she'd try to fuck anyone and anything that gave her attention. Even Kane.



dat women's revolution


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

AJ made a mistake.  She was out of wrestling a year later.  Meanwhile, Total Divas continues to get renewed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Btw.  Carmella and Alexa were fired from Total Divas for being too boring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Btw.  Carmella and Alexa were fired from Total Divas for being too boring.



They fired Alexa before she could cuck Buddy Murphy on a third network.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Cena don't wear them fruity pebble color shirts and caps for nothing.


Orton took a swipe at him last night!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Orton must've saw I compared him to Roode and got motivated af.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Orton is way above Roode now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Trish vs Mickie might happen at Evolution. Whelp guess I found my fap for that night.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Trish vs Mickie might happen at Evolution. Whelp guess I found my fap for that night.


I would be surprised.  But maybe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Orton believes the crowd the real Legend Killers.   So he was daring the stadium crowd there to rush the ring and RKO him into oblivion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia is surprised Dean might fap that night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia is surprised Dean might fap that night


I'm surprised that Dean hasnt fallen back on his bad habits


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Orton believes the crowd the real Legend Killers.   So he was daring the stadium crowd there to rush the ring and RKO him into oblivion.


Also to punt him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Randy should have punted Hardy tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Im in for black and chompa tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Randy should punt the Iconics to show that women are equal to men. Evolution!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

When those two gonna kiss


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Orton must've saw I compared him to Roode and got motivated af.


Meanwhile Roode's only word in promos from now on will just be Glorious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

They should have Jason Jordan come back and NTR Sasha by having Bayley fall in love with him. 

Then Bayley gets nervous because she's never kissed anyone and Sasha's gotta be like "I can teach you." leading to the rarely seen double-NTR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Is Jordan still not cleared?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Randy should punt the Iconics to show that women are equal to men. Evolution!


I hate the Iconics.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Meanwhile Roode's only word in promos from now on will just be Glorious.


Why are you such a big Bobby Roode fan?

Do you know what we do to Bobby Roode fans around here?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

I heard that the first Miz and Mrs was funny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

This dude not only takes L's in kayfabe, he gives himself L's in real life.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This dude not only takes L's in kayfabe, he gives himself L's in real life.


That's Mr. Bayley, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's Mr. Bayley, right?



Yeah. Dude's twitter is bitter af.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are you such a big Bobby Roode fan?
> 
> Do you know what we do to Bobby Roode fans around here?


because he was entertaining in TNA and NXT and the main roster failed him like it has majority of the call ups. 

Please don't lynch me mistah rukia sir!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This dude not only takes L's in kayfabe, he gives himself L's in real life.


This is the ultimate self cucking i have ever seen.

Bubba the love sponge ain't got nothing on this!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is the ultimate self cucking i have ever seen.
> 
> Bubba the love sponge ain't got nothing on this!



At least Bubba cucked himself so he could sell the sex tape for money. This dude cucks himself for no reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

When i take over top spot on this site


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This dude not only takes L's in kayfabe, he gives himself L's in real life.



I'm looking at the guy's twitter, he seems to be pushing products than himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm looking at the guy's twitter, he seems to be pushing products than himself.



Well, it's obvious he's not going to make a living from wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Roman is a better wrestler than Tama Tonga.  By basically every metric.  So he needs to sit the fuck down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

When the hell are the prediction results going to be made official so we can change the title of the thread to "Drag and Nattie are in love"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

WWE thread: WhatADrag drinks Natalya’s dirty bath water


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice to see Tyson Kidd has been healing up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When i take over top spot on this site


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Anyone else watching NXT?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> At least Bubba cucked himself so he could sell the sex tape for money. This dude cucks himself for no reason.


He won't rest until fans respect him as Mr. Bayley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Drag trying to be Bobby Roode to my Randy Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Roman is a better wrestler than Tama Tonga.  By basically every metric.  So he needs to sit the fuck down.



Roman isn't better than Tama at being lazy and unmotivated.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Adam Cole babay!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Kairi needs to sit on my face!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

I will never forget how I noticed that Kairi was getting thick.  But you guys didn’t notice a thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Yeah, whatever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Drag gonna start using the Pedigree as a finisher until I destroy his knee and it becomes a focal point in all his matches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

We are the new DIY


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Why do these guys go to the same resturant on table for 3


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Drag is reminding me of Jay Lethal cutting Flair promos in front of Flair


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Drag is reminding me of Jay Lethal cutting Flair promos in front of Flair


You trying to say I get no pussy


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You trying to say I get no pussy



Nah but you definitely put that white pussy on the pedestal. If that white pussy has a grandma face you're on it like a hobo on a ham and cheese. See Natty, See Charlotte.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Moving onto the subject of white girls who are hot, rumor has it that the Toni Storm nudes are going to leak to the public soon. Supposedly theirs video too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

ST been saying Toni Storm nudes are coming since the first year of WWE trying to put Roman over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ST been saying Toni Storm nudes are coming since the first year of WWE trying to put Roman over.



Drag making less sense than Roman saying suffering succotash while trying to project the aura of an ass kicker


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Moving onto the subject of white girls who are hot, rumor has it that the Toni Storm nudes are going to leak to the public soon. Supposedly theirs video too.


Maybe Tyler Bate is in the videos having sex with a tranny while a disappointed Toni Storm realizes that it won’t be a 3-way after all?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

If this bartender dont shut up about my cousin and give me my beer


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Heard vince is impressed with almas


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

This bartender is fucking drunk

Why did she give me a cup with my beer


She gave me a giant ass glass of beer and a cup of beer with 90 percent foam


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

Why the fuck does Drag have Ghost's avatar?!??


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah but you definitely put that white pussy on the pedestal. If that white pussy has a grandma face you're on it like a hobo on a ham and cheese. See Natty, See Charlotte.


Poor Drag going after any ol white pussy he can like a black man that just learned he was free.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Drag going after any ol white pussy he can like a black man that just learned he was free.


Yeah I feel really bad for Drag.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Poor Drag going after any ol white pussy he can like a black man that just learned he was free.



Drag might be the first black who actually dun it


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Drag making less sense than Roman saying suffering succotash while trying to project the aura of an ass kicker


Main eventer ST at it again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

This bitch gave me another cup

She on drugs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Nikki Cross better be allowed to be bat shit insane when she gets the call up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nikki Cross better be allowed to be bat shit insane when she gets the call up


As much as insane to dean being a lunitic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> As much as insane to dean being a lunitic


Nah I mean as insane as your love for Naty.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Main eventer ST at it again


Dont praise him. He betrayed you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 25, 2018)

Nikki Cross still the only bitch that lost a match due to orgasm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dont praise him. He betrayed you.


Honestly nah  I went FULL Dean Ambrose trying to hit bray with a tv stupid mode and tricked myself


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Roman gonna get bodied by Tama


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Drag might be the first black who actually dun it


Drag was gettin pussy back when bitches didn't shave at all. Wild!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You're like Hunicara in the worst way because Sin Cara is a shitty Myzteziz
> 
> It's because of the set but the point still remains


Go back to not posting, sir.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Roman gonna get bodied by Tama



Tama Tonga is pretty bad though. His best match was beating Tanahashi and that's partially because Tanahashi should lose for all eternity.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go back to not posting, sir.



Nah I can get back to focusing on wrestling now that my mafia "commitments" aren't as time consuming

G1 has been pretty great. B Block is killing it but A Block has had some quality matches. Jay White/Suzuki was pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

I to drunk to respond


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tama Tonga is pretty bad though. His best match was beating Tanahashi and that's partially because Tanahashi should lose for all eternity.


I think Tama is pretty good. He doesnt get a chance to shine I think this current push will allow him to showcase that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tama Tonga is pretty bad though. His best match was beating Tanahashi and that's partially because Tanahashi should lose for all eternity.


So Tanahashi = Tommy Dreamer?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go back to not posting, sir.


Go back to not drinking bro .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 25, 2018)

Tonga would beat soul taker up

Dont let none of this fool u


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Tanahashi = Tommy Dreamer?


Tanahashi is Japanese Cena. His current goal is to save Hangman Page's Soul.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tonga would beat soul taker up
> 
> Dont let none of this fool u


I'm nothing compared to Tonga 


BELEE DAT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Tanahashi is Japanese Cena. His current goal is to save Hangman Page's Soul.


but Cena used to LOLCenawins 

if ST wants him to lose forever, then Tommy matches that comparison


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Cena used to LOLCenawins
> 
> if ST wants him to lose forever, then Tommy matches that comparison


Tanahashi loses plenty tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Tanahashi loses plenty tho.


oh ok 

Damn we need a new Tommy Dreamer type of wrestler


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh ok
> 
> Damn we need a new Tommy Dreamer type of wrestler


Apparently Eddie Edwards


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

Legend said:


> Apparently Eddie Edwards


Gonna go see some videos 

Thanks .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm not ready to forgive ST for what he did to Dean Ambrose though.  That was fucking dirty.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gonna go see some videos
> 
> Thanks .


Or Jimmy Havoc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2018)

dat Eddie Edwards vs Tommy Dreamer promo


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 25, 2018)

I think Tanahashi should lose forever because I don't really enjoy his matches and he was always put ahead of Nakamura.



Legend said:


> I think Tama is pretty good. He doesnt get a chance to shine I think this current push will allow him to showcase that.



He's got some spots but he's had 2-3 G1 runs and they've all been duds when you stack them up imo. He's a competent tag wrestler because his spots have high energy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Tanahashi should lose forever because I don't really enjoy his matches and he was always put ahead of Nakamura.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got some spots but he's had 2-3 G1 runs and they've all been duds when you stack them up imo. He's a competent tag wrestler because his spots have high energy.


Nakamura contract ends in feb.

Whats your opinion.

Is he staying with the E or going back to NJPW


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

Staying unless wwe doesn't want him.  He's here because he's banged up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Tanahashi should lose forever because I don't really enjoy his matches and he was always put ahead of Nakamura.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got some spots but he's had 2-3 G1 runs and they've all been duds when you stack them up imo. He's a competent tag wrestler because his spots have high energy.



Tanahashi fucking sucks. He should retire, he can’t even do a proper huricanrana anymore


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

Sanada is the best wrestler in NJPW


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

Fuck you Drag! You got me with that avatar


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2018)

Drag needs to join the straight edge society.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drag needs to join the straight edge society.


Its all about weed anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

whaaaaattt the fuck is this shit?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nakamura contract ends in feb.
> 
> Whats your opinion.
> 
> Is he staying with the E or going back to NJPW



Nakamura is Japanese but he’s also gotta eat and is here for the payday. I don’t see Nakamura doing anything for NJPW until he retires. He could have stayed his ass home making good money but then he would be working New Strong Style classics that will provably end his career a few years too early. He can be tag league Nakamura year round in WWE while only working a handful of shows at max effort.



Jake CENA said:


> Tanahashi fucking sucks. He should retire, he can’t even do a proper huricanrana anymore



Tanahashi just bores me. Even his matches from when he was younger don’t really hold my interest. 



Jake CENA said:


> Sanada is the best wrestler in NJPW



I feel like this is low key gay because Sanada’s best quality is his look


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

Sanada probably does fuck a lot of hoes.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

Just watched the two last Smackdown 
Orton is a beast  
I could legit feel pain with him torturing hardy 
Get this man in a cell jail! Fast!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

And fans boing him with a happy voice is too funny  
They love him but can’t cheer for him because that would jeopardise his work as a heel 
WWE this is what HEAT is! 
What Roman get isn’t heat, it’s disgust damn it!!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

Randal’s promo 
I came 
 
God 
This is just why 
If you ask why those kids could solo the main event with Cena for years 
Nah it’s more than they were vince’s favorite, it’s because they make you invested in the story goddamn well 
 
All ail Randy 




Oh and 
FUCK KURT ANGLE 
THIS DUDE IS A PIECE IF GARBAGE, HE IS LIKE SOME KIND OF INFORMATIC PROGRAM MADE TO SHIT UP MATCHES 
ohsrth you have long hair like dolph?refereee ring the bell muuhhhhhh 
This dude is the worst manager , he doesn’t look credible he doesn’t act credible and seems very very very very retarded!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

> WWE® REPORTS RECORD REVENUE AND STRONG Q2 2018 RESULTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

wait did rusev become this awesome due to his match with aj? And why is SD so awesome?! 
It’s like all the SD wrestlers are super happy with what they are doing and actually give it their all 
Randy loves his new booking 
Rusev is rocking all over the place 
The Miz is stellar 
Wow 
Wow 
Wow with top baby face like DB AJ RUSEV and heels like Nutsmura and orton and miz 
SD shits so much on raw


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Randal’s promo
> I came
> 
> God
> ...


Yeah.  What is it going to take to get the fans to boo Angle out of the building?

He's a terrible general manager.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

Joe looks like he could choke a cat .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 26, 2018)

Keeping up with this G1 shit is madness.
It's a good thing the first hour and 15 minutes of each night is completely useless, otherwise i would've given up by now. .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

Orton saw that Bob Roode comparison.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Joe has probably been the best heel in the company during the periods of time he’s been healthy. His mic and presence is just next level. He’s probably had the best feud with Brock over everyone except probably Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

It’s embarrassing how Paige is a better manager than Cuck angle 
And I am not even a manager cuck angle haters


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Keeping up with this G1 shit is madness.
> It's a good thing the first hour and 15 minutes of each night is completely useless, otherwise i would've given up by now. .



I think it’s been better than most years because the shows are further apart due to them running the same buildings multiple nights in a row. There are guys who can have sneaky good matches like Yoshi-Hashi but it’s like is it really worth the time to watch?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

Miz is beyond what you’d call heel or face 
Guys’ a legend  
Do wwe really expect people to hate a daddy miz?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

Njpw app is trash and we should demand refunds.

I also hear Kenny has a injury.


Its always when someone wins the major title something doesnt go according to plan lmao.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2018)

Miz cutting a promo while trying to put his baby to sleep by using those slow bouncing movements only moms are supposed to master


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Njpw app is trash and we should demand refunds.
> 
> I also hear Kenny has a injury.
> 
> ...



Omega’s injury hasn’t really hampered him in a way that shows. He doesn’t have to really have a defense after the G1 as Naito/Jericho/Okada can probably headline a King of Pro Wrestling card.

Just have to hope Omega’s heel holds up for the Ibushi match. I’d like Omega to win the whole thing and have a strong feat coming out of Okada’s God run.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2018)

@Rukia Yeah they basically set for at least the next five years, even if they underperform one quarter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

So Almas might be getting a push. Vince still wants that Latino star


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Almas is the closest thing they’ve had to Eddie Guerrero since he died


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2018)

Sasha been trying to cosplay as Eddie's black daughter for the last three years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

Ghost’s hatred for Sasha would beat Rikishi’s desire to do it for the Rock


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2018)

I may hate Sasha and Bayley individually, but as two awkward lesbians, they would be even more over than Roman in my mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

I may hate Sasha and Bayley individually, but as two awkward lesbians, they would be even more over than Roman in my mind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

I hope the next cuts are Sasha, Bayley, Alexa , Steph , Vince, and Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

Tama Tonga just became the most over guy in the world for this 

@Jake CENA I think you'll love this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman is better than Tonga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 26, 2018)

At one point Roman and Tama Tonga were just about equal in-ring but Roman’s better now.

That’s not really much of a compliment as much as it’s acknowledging facts. There’s still like 2-3 tiers of guys in NJPW who are better in ring than Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Miz is beyond what you’d call heel or face
> Guys’ a legend
> Do wwe really expect people to hate a daddy miz?


It's time to give the Miz credit.  Since the 2016 brand split.  The Miz has always been on the best show.

Smackdown was the better show in 2016 until the 2017 shakeup.  The Miz got shipped to Raw and Raw became the superior show.  Smackdown was crippled.

And what happened this year?  Dumbass Angle gave him to Smackdown because Daniel Bryan wanted to fight him.  Smackdown once again is better.  Wonderful job Kurt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

I got banned from WF for five days for posting in a thread I was banned from posting in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2018)

Hmm, when the Aquaman drops this December and is promoted on the WWE, will the fan be able to tell apart Roman Reigns and actor Jason Mamoa.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sanada probably does fuck a lot of hoes.



Sanada can brawl, grapple and go all technical. He can even do a perfect dropkick like Okada. Reigns on the other hand can barely do a neckbreaker lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, when the Aquaman drops this December and is promoted on the WWE, will the fan be able to tell apart Roman Reigns and actor Jason Mamoa.


One has the bad ass scar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I got banned from WF for five days for posting in a thread I was banned from posting in.


Good you should be banned here for being dumb sometimes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tama Tonga just became the most over guy in the world for this
> 
> @Jake CENA I think you'll love this



Roman cant even cut a simple promo on twitter. He’s even against another samoan who can’t cut promo for shit. Its a match made in hell!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2018)

I wanna smash charly caruso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

Mike Rome still trying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2018)

Alexa sure does have a lot of story lines involving men.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Alexa sure does have a lot of story lines involving men.


They are slowly moving her into the AJ Lee role.  Pretty soon she will be dating men on Raw, kissing them, being guest referee of their matches, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Oops.  Probably not what wwe wanted to see.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

That disrespect to jaqueline


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That disrespect to jaqueline


Tbf some of those girls came at the Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That disrespect to jaqueline


I voted for her just now. THE SHEER BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oops.  Probably not what wwe wanted to see.


Oh lord the results 

Wait better yet.................


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2018)

just sign her already lol


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's time to give the Miz credit.  Since the 2016 brand split.  The Miz has always been on the best show.
> 
> Smackdown was the better show in 2016 until the 2017 shakeup.  The Miz got shipped to Raw and Raw became the superior show.  Smackdown was crippled.
> 
> And what happened this year?  Dumbass Angle gave him to Smackdown because Daniel Bryan wanted to fight him.  Smackdown once again is better.  Wonderful job Kurt!


First of all thanks for reminding everyone how stupid and retarded Angle as a manager is. I almost forgot , 
I really hate manager angle 
And yes Miz is literally the best heel!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

WWE gonna have Toni Storm in every ppv, Smackdown, RAW for the next twenty years and never officially have her on contract. She's gonna end up in the hall of fame as a free agent who signed 10000 paid per appearance deals.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mike Rome still trying.



Why the hell is Rome trying to steal Braun's woman? Does he want to die?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Toni is probably too thick for a contract. VKM doesn't understand the wonder of the PAWG.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why the hell is Rome trying to steal Braun's woman? Does he want to die?



Post implant Bliss is worth the risk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Since Toni wrestles in Japan, Vince doesn't know whether or not to count Toni as an Asian woman and therefore isn't sure whether or not men would want to sleep with her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Since Toni wrestles in Japan, Vince doesn't know whether or not to count Toni as an Asian woman and therefore isn't sure whether or not men would want to sleep with her.



VKM gets more excited for muscled up men then he does for a women with some ass

How was Layla's fine ass not made into a valet when she got injured like 20202293 times doing in ring work?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

I honestly believe Layla only wanted to wrestle so she could grab everyone's tits and ass when they weren't paying attention. Notice how she's never invited back for any of these women empowerment shows? They probably banned her ass for sexual harassment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Toni is going to be the UK champion.  Probably going to be in the Mae young classic finals.  And on Evolution.

Ghost is right.  That's a lot for someone that refuses to sign a permanent deal.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Toni is probably too thick for a contract. VKM doesn't understand the wonder of the PAWG.
> 
> 
> 
> Post implant Bliss is worth the risk


Vince never got over his crush for the underweight older girl from his trailer parks.

Or that one somoan boy with long hair.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I honestly believe Layla only wanted to wrestle so she could grab everyone's tits and ass when they weren't paying attention. Notice how she's never invited back for any of these women empowerment shows? They probably banned her ass for sexual harassment.



This was one of your best posts, thank you.



[S-A-F] said:


> Vince never got over his crush for the underweight older girl from his trailer parks.
> 
> Or that one somoan boy with long hair.



This theory is pretty solid. Look at fucking Carmella, girl looks like a 10 mph headwind might take her in the breeze right before the cocaine comes tumbling out her nostrils. Just crazy to me how it's 2018 and he's still booking these girls to be fucking rails. Reminds me of Foley trying to tell his daughter she was too thick to be a diva and just smh'ing hard enough to break my neck.

Can't wait for VKM to try to tie Aquaman into Roman's character somehow. Gonna be ricockulous.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

It's official. I hope she squashes Io and Kairi like she did in Japan because she doesn't respect their wrestling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

The best japanese wresting tradition is how every women's fed brings in Meiko to beat the shit out of rookies to make them humble. It's like if WWE sent into Brock to shoot elbow everyone in the performance center.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

The story is WWE brought her in for MYC after watching her kick the shit out of Pete Dunne in a match

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The story is WWE brought her in for MYC after watching her kick the shit out of Pete Dunne in a match


This bitch sounds bad af!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

I am so excited for this tournament.

To bad it wont be airing any time soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are slowly moving her into the AJ Lee role.  Pretty soon she will be dating men on Raw, kissing them, being guest referee of their matches, etc.



Then replace Angle as GM and put everyone in a squash match that calls her a midget?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2018)

Meiko is not a woman! She should be banned from the tournament


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I am so excited for this tournament.
> 
> To bad it wont be airing any time soon.


September or October.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Then replace Angle as GM and put everyone in a squash match that calls her a midget?


Bliss would be a good gm.  As long as she gets her comeuppance on a weekly basis.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Bliss as the GM would be pretty great as long as she didn't stay champion. The less she wrestles is probably better for everyone.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Bliss need to release a sex tape


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Murphy definitely films Braun raw dogging Bliss


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

I wonder if Buddy Murphy asks John Morrison for advice on how to be a cuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

I mean to be frank, everyone fucks each other in the WWE. I am talking from Bayley fucking Sasha to Sasha fucking asian wrestlers, from Charlotte and AJ doing things together to Becky and AJ.

Cass couldnt handle Carmella being tossed around between the New Day so be got himself fired.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Really doubt anyone wants to fuck mustache mountain.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Tyler so desperate he tryna fuck trannies


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Tyler Bate definitely bottoms.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

This friend not only fucks trannies, he cheated on Toni Storm to fuck a tranny. Tyler Bate is on some next level gay shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Buddy Murphy asks John Morrison for advice on how to be a cuck.



Don't think Morrison cares anymore, he's married to Taya Valkyrie.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Buddy Murphy asks John Morrison for advice on how to be a cuck.



Nah he asks Brad Maddox


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't think Morrison cares anymore, he's married to Taya Valkyrie.



Taya got hella fat as soon as they were married


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Taya got hella fat as soon as they were married



Yeah I notices that as well.  One of her ealier images before getting married.


I recall she did an interview discussing why she decided to gain some weight as keeping her body that lean was making her depressed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

She average to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

This more like it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Taya chose fried chicken over getting into the WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Emma wasn't ready for Asuka.  So she won't have to worry about Evolution.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Emma can't even beat Sumie Sakai!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Emma got dumped by Ryder.
Her value is worth a penny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

I would bring in Chelsea Green and push her just to stick it to Emma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

I bet Peyton Royce could pull off Peytonlina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Peyton Royce could pull off Peytonlina.


Billie kay and ty holding her back from the naughty girl we know she could be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2018)

Billie Kay needs to steal Dawn Marie's "I'm a whore that steals everyone's man and then talks about it on commentary before blackmailing other divas into sex" gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Billie kay and ty holding her back from the naughty girl we know she could be.


Ty?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ty?


They date


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Perfect 10?  They need to cuck him.


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

show me the way


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

saw that tweet this morning lol @Rukia whos the chick announcer in the vid i posted?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Dasha Fuentes?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dasha Fuentes?



no 


She wining the mae classic


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2018)

Only an hour from where I live.  I guess I could give it a visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> show me the way


I'm pretty sure this is Dasha.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Toni storm probably good at reverse cowgirl


----------



## Bump (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Dasha.



Not them google images


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Time to get drunk


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Time to get drunk


Way ahead of you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Way ahead of you.



Dont fall asleep on me now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2018)

Man I'm grateful to Youtube so I can listen to some Wu tang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2018)

East Coast beats were awesome in the 90s


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2018)

Wwe barely promoted evolution this week


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe barely promoted evolution this week


???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 28, 2018)

Kind of funny how Evolution is a rip-off of the Horsemen but everyone in Evolution had a better career than the Horsemen.

Arn Anderson was legit and should have been the group’s midcarder.


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2018)

Ishii/Ibushi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ???


The womens ppv. They barely mentioned it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2018)

Mickie/Alexa lesbian relationship.  The latest:


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The womens ppv. They barely mentioned it.



You're being sarcastic right?



teddy said:


> Ishii/Ibushi



Ishii/Ibushi is one of the underrated series in NJPW though Ishii is most wrestler's most underrated series. 

Gonna blaze and watch this and munch some gluten-free pancakes for a good ass morning.


Rukia stopped shit posting to give us a quality retweet, holy hell.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The womens ppv. They barely mentioned it.


I remember them mentioning it constantly on raw. 

unless this is sarcasm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2018)

he's gone mad


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2018)

No matter how bizarre the gets, Okada still doesn't do nearly as many drugs as Io.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2018)

Okada looks like Natsu


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 28, 2018)

Okada lost his smile


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2018)

NXT UK was pretty good.  Did feel a bit long due to the 3 hours main show and dark match before hand.  Unfortunately no photos to post as I commited self burial of forgetting to charge phone before leaving x.x

Second self burial was not taping world of sport for when returned home.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2018)

Zelina and Lana are gonna end up gay for each other.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2018)

in wrestling and anime/manga storylines it all ends in either a lesbian relationship and some guy getting cucked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> in wrestling and anime/manga storylines it all ends in either a lesbian relationship and some guy getting cucked.


Or no progress and everyone gets pissed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> in wrestling and anime/manga storylines it all ends in either a lesbian relationship and some guy getting cucked.



Hmm, that or season upon season of fillers.  I mean look at the Roman Reigns story arc of getting the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, that or season upon season of fillers.  I mean look at the Roman Reigns story arc of getting the title.


Its Naruto levels of boring


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, that or season upon season of fillers.  I mean look at the Roman Reigns story arc of getting the title.



U N C R O W D E D
U N I V E R S A L
C H A M P I O N


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

NANI?!! WHO'S THE NEW GUY?

Why has he turned heel?


Why did he attack Placidity?


Did Corpus Christi hire him to punish Plad for disowning his city?


FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its Naruto levels of boring



Hmm well it's either that or WWE goes the Tomino route and kayfabee "kill off" characters from their roster.   Or probably WWE creative takes a page from Anno and does an EoE story line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm well it's either that or WWE goes the Tomino route and kayfabee "kill off" characters from their roster.   Or probably WWE creative takes a page from Anno and does an EoE story line.



Would be hilarious if they went full One Piece and tried to explain all the details to Roman getting the title


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm well it's either that or WWE goes the Tomino route and kayfabee "kill off" characters from their roster.   Or probably WWE creative takes a page from Anno and does an EoE story line.


This could work too if they toss all the dead gimmicks into the lake of deletion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This could work too if they toss all the dead gimmicks into the lake of deletion.


They didn't even bother changing Bray's gimmick when they tossed him into the Lake of Reincarnation. They just made him a Face for about 3 months and he's back to his old Heel self with Matt now.
I'd have zero faith in them for that scenario.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

I feel like Woken Hardy would have been better on SD than as content filler for 3 hour Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Ishii/Ibushi fucked around and had a very cool 4.5 star match. Naito/Kenny is still my top match of the G1. ZSJ/Ibushi was pretty boss too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

> Speaking on the rude health of WWE's financials during the latest episode of , journalist Dave Meltzer let slip the "confidential" information that the organisation is set to earn a staggering $45 million per year for the next _ten years_ as part of their deal with the Saudi Arabian administration.
> 
> That's a mind-blowing $450 million. Let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

What's going on with Brian Christopher?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2018)

Damn 3 deaths in one day.  Seems like Brian Lawler was suicide too.

Tragic day in pro Wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They didn't even bother changing Bray's gimmick when they tossed him into the Lake of Reincarnation. They just made him a Face for about 3 months and he's back to his old Heel self with Matt now.
> I'd have zero faith in them for that scenario.


True. they legit just had wyatt be a face with no change in appearance because vince and writers have zero writing skill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2018)

This is sad that Grandmaster continued to fuck up to the point where he felt like he had to kill himself.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2018)

speaking about money I read this about an hour ago



TLR = WWE is making so much money, Hulu and youtube are getting a ton of views that basically means ratings going now means jack. (Also points out that ROH,NJPW, Impact, Lucha, Shimmer are all improving and getting their own markets that business wise wrestling is in a good place)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

I heard shimmer was dying pretty soon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

I feel really bad for Brian Lawler because it just seems like the wrestling business was a blight on his existence. If he had been the son of some accountant instead of the King of Memphis it kind of makes you think. This is more about the destructive life style of guys in the territory days trying to basically working their lives into a shoot. The Flairs and the Hogans are pretty screwed up too.



Rukia said:


> I heard shimmer was dying pretty soon.



Shimmer is always dying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

People need to give up on WWE ever tanking. They filthy rich now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2018)

Interesting but isn't Saudi Arabia the same country that wanted talent that have long passed to the next life to appear at the Greatest Royal Rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People need to give up on WWE ever tanking. They filthy rich now.



I used to think this up until maybe 4 years ago. Lehman Brothers was around for 168 years before it collapsed. I don't think WWE will tank but the Lehman Brothers' story is called "Too Big to Fail" and they were many many times bigger than WWE with a significant market share in their industry as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel really bad for Brian Lawler because it just seems like the wrestling business was a blight on his existence. If he had been the son of some accountant instead of the King of Memphis it kind of makes you think. This is more about the destructive life style of guys in the territory days trying to basically working their lives into a shoot. The Flairs and the Hogans are pretty screwed up too.
> 
> 
> 
> Shimmer is always dying



Dont know if true or not, but I heard Jerry Lawler/Brian Christopher relationship had always been rocky.

Hogan's and flair's family is wild. I'm not that informed about the Hogans, but I do remember Hogan's ex wife fucking a 20 year old dude. As for Flair, we know about his son and Charlotte seemed like a nut case before she turned it around.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting but isn't Saudi Arabia the same country that wanted talent that have long passed to the next life to appear at the Greatest Royal Rumble.



I think that was one of the older Prince's not the guy whose in charge of the country wide reboot and actually brokering the deal for WWE to come to SA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I used to think this up until maybe 4 years ago. Lehman Brothers was around for 168 years before it collapsed. I don't think WWE will tank but the Lehman Brothers' story is called "Too Big to Fail" and they were many many times bigger than WWE with a significant market share in their industry as well.


Yea but unless NJPW explodes over here I doubt it will collapse like that. It would also have to take Steph and Hunter in making dumb decisions as well


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I used to think this up until maybe 4 years ago. Lehman Brothers was around for 168 years before it collapsed. I don't think WWE will tank but the Lehman Brothers' story is called "Too Big to Fail" and they were many many times bigger than WWE with a significant market share in their industry as well.



There are plenty examples of mega-empires being destroyed. Thats the beast of business.

Its not on the same level because its still a functioning company, but I thought about how Playboy was on top of the titty game for decades and now they don't even do nudes. Also, they got trannies in issues now. I know Hefner rolling in his grave.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dont know if true or not, but I heard Jerry Lawler/Brian Christopher relationship had always been rocky.
> 
> Hogan's and flair's family is wild. I'm not that informed about the Hogans, but I do remember Hogan's ex wife fucking a 20 year old dude. As for Flair, we know about his son and Charlotte seemed like a nut case before she turned it around.



That's what I've heard too. It just seems like a lot of guys from and around Lawler's era didn't have their shit together as fathers. Ted DiBiase is another guy who can be added to the list.

Nick Hogan's recklessness left his best friend in a vegetative state when they were like 20 years old, something he actually did a bid in jail for. On their show Nick was always sort of wild with the cars and his dad didn't really rein him in like a lot of dads would. 

I'm more so saying the lifestyle of that era's wrestlers messed up a lot of their kids.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but unless NJPW explodes over here I doubt it will collapse like that. It would also have to take Steph and Hunter in making dumb decisions as well



Much bigger companies have fallen is the point though. Just because you can't see how it would be now doesn't mean it can't come to pass. I mean our kids might not even have the US Postal Service as a delivery service by the time they're our age now. Big institutions fall for any number of reasons.

What if Network TV falls further off the cliff and WWE doesn't have a stable platform to push their product forcing them to go to a completely online model before there's an infrastructure in place to maximize the outreach of that online platform.

The way we consume media is more flux now than it's been since the advent of TV. Netflix is going to outspend every film production company in 2018.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Much bigger companies have fallen is the point though. Just because you can't see how it would be now doesn't mean it can't come to pass. I mean our kids might not even have the US Postal Service as a delivery service by the time they're our age now. Big institutions fall for any number of reasons.
> 
> What if Network TV falls further off the cliff and WWE doesn't have a stable platform to push their product forcing them to go to a completely online model before there's an infrastructure in place to maximize the outreach of that online platform.
> 
> The way we consume media is more flux now than it's been since the advent of TV.


True .I guess with all these massive deals , to me it seems moot to focus on WWE's downfall.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True .I guess with all these massive deals , to me it seems moot to focus on WWE's downfall.



These deals are contingent on these TV stations still existing in their current form. The reason they're paying so much for the rights is because the ratings floor on WWE has gotten high enough for networks to stomach 2.5-3 million viewers a week for the nights WWE is on. Fox and NBCUniversal are just responsible for TV rights fees getting paid but not production which is presumably why they're buying the show wholesale. 

So if more people cut the cord in say 2021 and the TV viewing public dips even further then these TV deals become bad contracts and toxic assets for everyone involved in the deal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> These deals are contingent on these TV stations still existing in their current form. The reason they're paying so much for the rights is because the ratings floor on WWE has gotten high enough for networks to stomach 2.5-3 million viewers a week for the nights WWE is on. Fox and NBCUniversal are just responsible for TV rights fees getting paid but not production which is presumably why they're buying the show wholesale.
> 
> So if more people cut the cord in say 2021 and the TV viewing public dips even further then these TV deals become bad contracts and toxic assets for everyone involved in the deal.


Ooooooh ok that is a big problem


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That's what I've heard too. It just seems like a lot of guys from and around Lawler's era didn't have their shit together as fathers. Ted DiBiase is another guy who can be added to the list.
> 
> Nick Hogan's recklessness left his best friend in a vegetative state when they were like 20 years old, something he actually did a bid in jail for. On their show Nick was always sort of wild with the cars and his dad didn't really rein him in like a lot of dads would.
> 
> I'm more so saying the lifestyle of that era's wrestlers messed up a lot of their kids.




He had time to be pissed about his daughter fucking black men.

How many auto biographies does Flair have? Is the 2004 accurate?

Hogan's auto is in my library but I felt like the book would be pure propaganda for his ego.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Shimmer always dying sounds like gimmick-infragment from Impact!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


What you eating today


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2018)

Flair's autobiography was entertaining but he spent way too much time kissing Vince and HHH's ass.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I heard shimmer was dying pretty soon.



They're only three years behind on putting out dvds for their shows. What makes you think that's a terrible business model?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What you eating today


Flautas and Pacifico.  Chips and salsa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Flautas and Pacifico.  Chips and salsa.


You're Latino?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

No.  But I live in California.  And I like good food.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Found a giant ass comp of wrestling books. I got the Flair book!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

AJ Lee book is the best book.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ Lee book is the best book.


You actually read it? Her book is in my library, however, I feel like she wouldn't be interesting, so I decided not to give it a try.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Also Volkoff died a fucking legend. I watched a lot of this era of WWE as little Jimmy raiding my uncle's tape collection. I hated Volkoff which retroactively makes him awesome now since he got actual heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

Seeing stuff on Minoru Suzuki. That adaptive man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

I was 8 and loved this shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Wait.... Soul Taker is in his 20s?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wait.... Soul Taker is in his 20s?


Nani?!!!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seeing stuff on Minoru Suzuki. That adaptive man.



Suzuki's rival, who he founded Pancrase with, Masakatsu Funaki is mad awesome too. Funaki isn't the WWE guy, he beat Frank Shamrock, Ken Shamrock, and Bas Ruten just to name a few. The TV trope page for those guys is mad interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Damn. Meltzer said Lawler has never into drugs or alcohol. That's weird to me for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Suzuki's rival, who he founded Pancrase with, Masakatsu Funaki is mad awesome too. Funaki isn't the WWE guy, he beat Frank Shamrock, Ken Shamrock, and Bas Ruten just to name a few. The TV trope page for those guys is mad interesting.


Interesting. I figured Funaki was more awesome than WWE let on . Shame he never was allowed to shine.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Interesting. I figured Funaki was more awesome than WWE let on . Shame he never was allowed to shine.



Not the same Funaki.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not the same Funaki.


Ah my bad 

But legit sounds badass.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Heard Black/Ciampa is a MotY contender. I still have Almas/Gargano as my WWE MotY.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Ah my bad
> 
> But legit sounds badass.



Him and Suzuki are basically anime characters. Suzuki is also so different looking in his early life as opposed to the middle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Shayna is so terrible that VKM is going to book her to squash Asuka in her first main roster match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

I like Shayna. Better than the current main roster champs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I like Shayna. Better than the current main roster champs.



They all suck


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

I want Kairi as champ anyways.

I don't mind Alexa except for the part where shes always champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Heard Black/Ciampa is a MotY contender. I still have Almas/Gargano as my WWE MotY.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and Suzuki are basically anime characters. Suzuki is also so different looking in his early life as opposed to the middle.


I feel like looking up more past wrestlers now. A.) Legit tired of WWEs shit. B.) Want new alternatives C.) Learning is fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

Kairi isn’t main roster material.  But she can do well at NXT.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I want Kairi as champ anyways.
> 
> I don't mind Alexa except for the part where shes always champion.



Bianca Belair is that girl and I can't wait till she gets to have NXT Takeover length matches with girls like Io and Kairi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kairi isn’t main roster material.  But she can do well at NXT.


the main roster not even main roster material at this point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2018)

The company is about as bad as it's ever been at any point in its history. It feels like we're in those lean Diesel or Bob Backlund years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Evolution could be so fucking flames if WWE wanted it to be.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The company is about as bad as it's ever been at any point in its history. It feels like we're in those lean Diesel or Bob Backlund years.


I never witnessed that.

There aren't fans that  blame talent anymore. Everyone agrees its the man and the people behind the scenes.
Blows my mind how un-creative, out of touch and stubborn Vince is and how much of an ego-manic Stephanie is.
I guess I shouldn't be surprised with Vince. He's been crazy his entire life and now mixing that with old age, the man's mindset can't be understood from a normal person. I don't even remember where I read this (will be ironic of me telling the story) but I read an interview where Vince has to be reminded what happened previous shows (a lot), and recently couldn't remember Lesnar's finisher.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

I recognized that Vince is applying the no old people on screen to himself. He shows up two or three times a year, if that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2018)

Bianca Belair looks fucking stupid. I hope someone shaves her head.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bianca Belair looks fucking stupid. I hope someone shaves her head.


I hope she whips you in the eyes with her hair.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

First page in Flair's book is from HHH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

"Every spring break, the General and I would hitchhike to Florida. I’d come home to Minnesota and tell my parents that I was going to stay with the General’s family for a few days. Then, after my parents dropped me off at the train station in Minneapolis, I’d start hitching in twenty-below-zero weather until I ended up in Fort Lauderdale. When we were sixteen, we rented an apartment upstairs from a beauty salon. For the whole week, the General did the owner, while I did her daughter"

This is in the first chapter of Flair's book.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

"I was working on becoming a water safety instructor, giving little kids
lessons, when I struck up a friendship with one of the mothers. She was
thirty-five and stunning. Her husband traveled a lot. We enjoyed each other’s
“company.” This was the most exciting thing that had ever happened to me in
my teenage years. This beautiful woman introduced me to new experiences in
the bedroom. I thought I’d died and gone to heaven."

this book wild af. this is two paragraphs later.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

It has begun dude.  First Dakota Kai was destroyed by Toni Storm.  Then Toni Storm came to make the save post match when Jinny was beating the crap out of Dakota.  Poor Kai.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> It has begun dude.  First Dakota Kai was destroyed by Toni Storm.  Then Toni Storm came to make the save post match when Jinny was beating the crap out of Dakota.  Poor Kai.



Dakota needs to reveal the terrible secret that she's Bayley's sister and is also in love with Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2018)

Isn't that the time he returned to no reaction? If so I can't watch that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2018)

It's true that there was no reaction.

It's a very uncomfortable video to watch today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Why must you stab my heart?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2018)

RIP   .


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "Every spring break, the General and I would hitchhike to Florida. I’d come home to Minnesota and tell my parents that I was going to stay with the General’s family for a few days. Then, after my parents dropped me off at the train station in Minneapolis, I’d start hitching in twenty-below-zero weather until I ended up in Fort Lauderdale. When we were sixteen, we rented an apartment upstairs from a beauty salon. For the whole week, the General did the owner, while I did her daughter"
> 
> This is in the first chapter of Flair's book.





WhatADrag said:


> "I was working on becoming a water safety instructor, giving little kids
> lessons, when I struck up a friendship with one of the mothers. She was
> thirty-five and stunning. Her husband traveled a lot. We enjoyed each other’s
> “company.” This was the most exciting thing that had ever happened to me in
> ...


Who's the General and why does Flair's life read like a 70s porno??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Modern wrestlers wish they were as over as Grand Master Sexay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who's the General and why does Flair's life read like a 70s porno??


Was his best friend during his teenager years. They would break into their parents car to go get women.

I read like 3 chapters so far. Wrestlers back then were wild and pieces of shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

The General is still Flair's best friend and like one of the richest men in the US now. 



That's a picture of them from this year with Flair's current wife. How the hell Flair gonna still dress like it's 1975.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

1980s Flair the best dressed Flair.

How many dudes get their own suit collections in stores based of being stylin in the 80s?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who's the General and why does Flair's life read like a 70s porno??



Because Flair's life was a 1970s porno.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Ric spent 75% of the 1970s without pants on.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Are they going to talk about Evolution tonight??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

So we're getting Vega vs. Lana on SD tomorrow. I defo think this'll lead to an Almas and Vega vs. Rusev and Lana Mixed Tag Match at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Vega on the main roster reminds me a lot of Alexa Bliss tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was his best friend during his teenager years. They would break into their parents car to go get women.
> 
> I read like 3 chapters so far. Wrestlers back then were wild and pieces of shit.


Sound like Flair always been a pussy hound. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So we're getting Vega vs. Lana on SD tomorrow. I defo think this'll lead to an Almas and Vega vs. Rusev and Lana Mixed Tag Match at Summerslam.


Guess who's winning?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Madison Rayne in the MYC


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess who's winning?


Lana maybe?

Zelina is the type that never gets to win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Xia and Priscilla are good choices.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Madison Rayne in the MYC


Madison Rayne seem like that middle aged chick that still try to act and dress like she's 22.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2018)

You know what, I've been on a wrestling break for a long time. Maybe I should start watching agai-


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know what, I've been on a wrestling break for a long time. Maybe I should start watching agai-


That must be fan made.  I saw Wrestlemania this year.  No way would they ever do that match again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2018)

New Japan nerds, what are the best PPVs this year?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know what, I've been on a wrestling break for a long time. Maybe I should start watching agai-


did you hear the news about Grandmaster Sexy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New Japan nerds, what are the best PPVs this year?



G1- Climax and Wrestle Kingdom but you missed both so


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lana maybe?
> 
> Zelina is the type that never gets to win.


No I meant Summerslam match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Almas is the guy they are pushing rn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did you hear the news about Grandmaster Sexy?



Holy shit WHAT? Fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2018)

Man as if Volkoff passing wasn't enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man as if Volkoff passing wasn't enough.


They all died on the same day


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

on some pro wrestling illuminati shit.


----------



## SoulTaker -- NEW JAPAN STUFF (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New Japan nerds, what are the best PPVs this year?



Dominion. It’s the PPV of the year thus far imo. Crazy amount of 4 star matches on the card as well as Okada/Omega in a 2 out of 3 falls classic.

G1 Climax pretty much every B block match. If you like the dudes in A block you can drop in. I’ve only really liked the Jay White matches even if he himself isn’t a Daniel Bryan level worker.

The BoSJ final is a MotY contender between Taiji Ishimori and HiromuTakahashi


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> on some pro wrestling illuminati shit.



The pro wrestling illuminati was the territories... or was it...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Watch from 5:15 to get to the segment where Bochamania highlight once again how much of a fuckup Angle is as GM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

Alexa Bliss should be given Corbin’s gimmick and phased out of the title chase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Alexa Bliss should be given Corbin’s gimmick and phased out of the title chase


been saying this for the last few months

but noooo people wanted Alexa near the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Alexa Bliss should be given Corbin’s gimmick and phased out of the title chase


I'm assuming Rousey is going to break her arm at Summerslam.

And then she goes away for a month.  And comes back as a tag team competitor along with Mickie.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

WWE should just have given Becky MITB, have Ronda beat Nia then figure it out from there, have Asuka beat Carmella then have Becky declare she's challenging Asuka 1v1 at a PPV (probably Summerslam) where a Becky wins causes Asuka to snap and turn Heel.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New Japan nerds, what are the best PPVs this year?


wrestle kingdom
dominion
g1 climax _(more so the b block this year)_


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Summerslam is filler.  Evolution is the big priority now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Did you already say that lt?  My bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

also big Raw tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Smackdown is on a roll lately.  So I'm going to give Raw another chance.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is on a roll lately.  So I'm going to give Raw another chance.



lmao tuning in and out. will watch the opening segment.

I agree. It feels like RAW is just there without direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is on a roll lately.  So I'm going to give Raw another chance.



Well your say your prayers and eat your vitamines user is in the same city as raw tonight.  Maybe you'll show up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Well your say your prayers and eat your vitamines user is in the same city as raw tonight.  Maybe you'll show up.


Him and Brock are scheduled for tonight.


whelp guessing Hogan gets saved by Roman from Brock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

I wonder if Hogan is going to make a comeback at next year's GRR. They pulled out all the stops for their dinner with the Prince when they had Lesnar and Taker hobnobbing at the table.

If Yoshiaki Fujiwara's reanimated corpse can wrestle why can't Hogan's?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm assuming Rousey is going to break her arm at Summerslam.
> 
> And then she goes away for a month.  And comes back as a tag team competitor along with Mickie.



Depends if they stretch this out so they can main event a fall PPV for when the NFL starts up. They're definitely going to do that double jointed arm spot in some capacity. I honestly think the Rousey/Bliss feud is completely based around that one spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

I hope they make a tag team based on Flair and The General who go around banging the women wrestlers for free room and board.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they make a tag team based on Flair and The General who go around banging the women wrestlers for free room and board.



This idea reminded me of this moment:


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

If Hogan gets to be backstage more.  He should try to hook up with some of the divas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Hogan should hook up with Alicia Fox to prove that he's not racist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan should hook up with Alicia Fox to prove that he's not racist.


And he can make appearances on Total Divas as her boyfriend.  That would convince me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they make a tag team based on Flair and The General who go around banging the women wrestlers for free room and board.


flair and the general dress like some 20 year old fuckboys in one segment trying to bang college chicks. Book it, Vince!



SoulTaker said:


> This idea reminded me of this moment:


Have it where the General and Flair start getting over fast with the young girls because of their new look to the point where it leads to a scene like this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Dammit WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Two in memorandums. 

Meh, recap of Roman going to Summer Slam.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

A recap is the last thing I wanted.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

No.  Please no.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok, so will Roman Reigns Shippuden: The Championship arc will finally end at Summer Slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, so will Roman Reigns Shippuden: The Championship arc will finally end at Summer Slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Paul gets.more pops than Brock and Roman together


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Smh ripping off Far Cry 5 paulie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Thats it Im done with Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Really annoying camerawork.  Too many crowd reactions so far.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2018)

Ohh Roman used the B word. Such a boss. Girls gettting wet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

So no more cringe promo of making the title belt a woman of sorts from Paul.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Really annoying camerawork.  Too many crowd reactions so far.


Its a try hard method to show the kids reactions . 

I cant the writing , camera work , all utter shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

I wonder if Bobby Roode keeps his blandness kayfabe, so all he does is bang his wife in missionary.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Bliss in her corner, huh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Natalya vs Alicia Fox with Bliss in her corner, huh?



When Bliss turns against Fox, Hogan can run down and save her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Fucking Brock with the right idea as of current.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Bliss can join Hogan in a racist faction.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss can join Hogan in a racist faction.



Hogan can denounce Bliss.

"Listen here, Alexa Bliss dude...when you laid hands on that chocolate goddess Alicia Fox, you crossed the line, brother! The only power stronger than Hulkamania is my jungle fever! Whatcha gonna do, when Hulkamania and interracial relations run wild on yooooooouuuuuuuuuu!!!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I wonder if Bobby Roode keeps his blandness kayfabe, so all he does is bang his wife in missionary.



He's keeping into Kayfabe so his blandness has gone to the point his wife is with Braun now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

I will give it to the top of the hour.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Why is this match still going on?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2018)

Grand Master Sexay knows how to do a leg drop better than Hogan


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Finn lost clean and likely still going to be smiling like a 5 year old


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok, Andre from The League take homes a win.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Why is this feud still a thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Meh, Angle with his empty threats again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Why are they spending so much time on a feud that is DOA?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

We don’t need an Evolution recap!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Ok I'm done for tonight.  Already close to an hour in and only one match and an upcoming recap of the woman's PPV.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are they spending so much time on a feud that is DOA?


NO IDEA. Have Balor win and move on.


Rukia said:


> We don’t need an Evolution recap!


They are gonna force this down our throats. They can allude to it but its gonna get old really fast.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

I’m leaving in 15 minutes if they don’t turn this show around.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Its 3 months away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Legend said:


> Its 3 months away.


Eventually we are going to resent the women if they do this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

I actually have that issue lying around somewhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Joan Jett making that coin when that song is played.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

That does it.  I’m done.  This match is stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you commentary, good way to shit on Fox returning to the ring.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Why is Bliss with Fox?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

The fucking ring rust from Fox.  Holy shit and that last move didn't even hit.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Eventually we are going to resent the women if they do this.


First Ever Groundbreaking blah blah. Just put on good matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Welp the only thing that came of this match is Ronda is a liability to her partners.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Commentary shut the fuck up, you were burying Fox at the start of the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2018)

Welp see you guys either tomorrow.  Fuck sakes, I turn 39 next Monday and I fear turning into that night's Raw will ruin the mood.  Going to take a page from Brock and enjoy the rest of the night.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2018)

lmao brock's skits continue to undo themselves in unpredictability


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

I did see that divas match.  And boy did it suck.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp see you guys either tomorrow.  Fuck sakes, I turn 39 next Monday and I fear turning into that night's Raw will ruin the mood.  Going to take a page from Brock and enjoy the rest of the night.



Just do what I did on my birthday 3 weeks ago.  Just not watch it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 30, 2018)

Soooo about that Women's Evolution?

*buries Alicia Fox*


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm conflicted. Its atrocious how they've booked brock but I'd probably be doing everything he is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey kiddies.

I just heard about BABYGURL vs Lesnar again at Summerslam. 

And the latest from the dirtsheets say that WM35 main event maybe DWAYNE vs BABYGURL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kiddies.
> 
> I just heard about BABYGURL vs Lesnar again at Summerslam.
> 
> And the latest from the dirtsheets say that WM35 main event maybe DWAYNE vs BABYGURL.


also Grandmaster Sexy died today


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also Grandmaster Sexy died today


Yeah, I read about that this morning at work.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2018)

wait

Mickie Injured? I have heard nothing about that.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2018)

Is that Mike Kanellis I see there?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Roode actually did something Oo


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2018)

This is literally me returning from a 4 hour drive from Kentucky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Guess who just got back from the dealership with a brand new car?
Anyways what'd I miss?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guess who just got back from the dealership with a brand new car?
> Anyways what'd I miss?


This


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Revival finally inserting themselves in the Tag scene?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Bray pushing his little brother into the bully.  Such a terrible brother.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guess who just got back from the dealership with a brand new car?
> Anyways what'd I miss?


What kind of car?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What kind of car?


Mazda 3 GT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

The only thing I liked about Raw tonight was Brock.  He legitimately made me laugh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Guess who just got back from the dealership with a brand new car?


Nice.

What you get.

I just recently got a '15 Equinox LT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Nice.
> 
> What you get.
> 
> I just recently got a '15 Equinox LT.





Lord Trollbias said:


> 2018 Mazda 3 GT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

So Revival vs. B-Team at Summerslam?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Revival vs. B-Team at Summerslam?


That sounds like pre-show to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasha committing to the lesbian angle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Michael Cole is going on the next edition of Botchamania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

If WWE was smart they'd have Heyman turn on Brock at SS. WWE are not smart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)

Brock is a part timer who shouldn't be champ but his segment with Heyman was the most entertaining thing I've seen on RAW tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

Dr Shelby a tag team whisperer.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock is a part timer who shouldn't be champ but his segment with Heyman was the most entertaining thing I've seen on RAW tonight.



If Brock wasn't Champion his contract wouldn't be so bad IMO.  It's him being champion that's the problem.  Lol at Corbin getting into the goodbye chant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

Kurt shouldn't be scared of Brock.  Kurt has beaten Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Corbin is smart.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2018)

Didnt watxh raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2018)

At this point they should just have Corbin vs Kurt at Summerslam.  Kurt loses, gets fired but retains a wrestling contract.  Comes back few weeks later as psycho Kurt.  Kills Jobbers for a few months (protecting his neck) by making them tap out through ankle lock and other moves.  Leading to a match against Triple H at summerslam.  Where it is revealed that during the Kurt/Hunter/Steph angles in 2000 Kurt was banging Steph every time Hunter wasn't in the room and the kids are Angles.  I mean can't be any worse than what's happening now for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Didnt watxh raw.


Same. Still not over Vince misusing Lashley just because he's not white.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2018)

People announcing they didn't watch like anyone gives af. I'm gonna announce every time I don't watch some Indy shit from now on.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Same. Still not over Vince misusing Lashley just because he's not white.



Are you really surprised?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

Come on guys.

Admit it.  Lashley deserves some of the blame.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Are you really surprised?


jesus...

not even WCW was this racist.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> jesus...
> 
> not even WCW was this racist.



Bill Watts


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> jesus...
> 
> not even WCW was this racist.


What’s racist about it?

Looks like a fun segment.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on guys.
> 
> Admit it.  Lashley deserves some of the blame.


Nah.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bill Watts


Didn't he want them not to pan to the black kids in the front row?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Lesner with the right attitude going into tonight's show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bill Watts



Yeah, fuck Bill Watts for making Ron Simmons the first black world champion in WCW history.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lesner with the right attitude going into tonight's show.


He literally got cheered for saying he wasn't watching the show/didn't give a darn.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lesner with the right attitude going into tonight's show.



I always get my steak WELL DONE.

Don't trust dat pink meat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Maybe i’m an odd ball?  But I like Brock more now.  I thought he was funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe i’m an odd ball?  But I like Brock more now.  I thought he was funny.


He was the best part of RAW yesterday.
I don't mind Brock I just don't think he should be champion especially since his whole Reign has been booked to put over Reigns.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe i’m an odd ball?  But I like Brock more now.  I thought he was funny.


I think we all can relate to someone who doesn't give a darn about their job anymore. Even at the expense of the fans.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 31, 2018)

raw is so shit 
i am doing a roman overdose


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Bill Watts was in the KKK who cares that he put the title on Ron Simmons because he was a college football mark.

Raw sucked but that’s like saying the sky is blue at this point


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

This is a microcosm of the whole show at this point


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Never knew I needed New Jack on Twitter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This is a microcosm of the whole show at this point


If you don't make a Heel credible, people won't give a shit if the Face wins? Who'd have thought it? Defo not Vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

The whole Lesnar doesn’t care and is a terrible champion gimmick sucks too. Shit just makes Roman look worse. The spot where he just destroys everyone was awesome. 

I feel like this time next year or next superstar shakeup in 2019 Roman will be moving to SD making this whole thing pointless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Bill Watts was in the KKK who cares that he put the title on Ron Simmons because he was a college football mark.
> 
> Raw sucked but that’s like saying the sky is blue at this point



Bill Watts' best friend was Ernie Ladd, who he made his booker  and his biggest star was The Junkyard Dog but yeah, fuck Bill Watts for being a racist. 

Where the fuck do you get this KKK bullshit though. Watts may be a redneck asshole but he was never in the KKK.

Dick Murdoch legit took Dusty Rhodes to a KKK rally however and showed off his membership card. 

Obligatory...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyhow, that reminds me that Flair's book has this story about Flair riding in the car with two wrestlers in Tennessee who asked Flair if he ever lynched any black people and then they stopped in the middle of the road to throw some black kid off a bridge and into the water.

Wrestlers are such pieces of shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyhow, that reminds me that Flair's book has this story about Flair riding in the car with two wrestlers in Tennessee who asked Flair if he ever lynched any black people and then they stopped in the middle of the road to throw some black kid off a bridge and into the water.
> 
> Wrestlers are such pieces of shit.


the Missouri Mauler and Brute Bernard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> the Missouri Mauler and Brute Bernard.



Yeah. After reading chapter after chapter about Flair fucking anything that moved, that was a real mood whiplash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah. After reading chapter after chapter about Flair fucking anything that moved, that was a real mood whiplash.


I hope Flair didn't participate in those past racist activities.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

There was never a black Horseman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Still can't believe HHH beat Booker T at WM19.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bill Watts' best friend was Ernie Ladd, who he made his booker  and his biggest star was The Junkyard Dog but yeah, fuck Bill Watts for being a racist.
> 
> Where the fuck do you get this KKK bullshit though. Watts may be a redneck asshole but he was never in the KKK.
> 
> ...





			
				Racist Ass Bill Watts said:
			
		

> "If you want a business and you put money in, why shouldn't you be able to discriminate? It's your business.
> 
> If free enterprise is going to make or break it, you should be able to discriminate? It should be that, by God, if you're going to open your doors in America, you can discriminate. Why the fuck not?
> 
> ...



Lester Maddox was a restaraunt owner who refused service to blacks and closed his restaraunt when he was forced to desegregate. 

Hank Aaron made it a mission to get Bill Watts fired when he was faxed these comments by fat ass mullet neck beard Mark Madden.

“Heyman says his first true encounter with brutal anti-Semitism was an encounter with legendary booker "Cowboy" Bill Watts.”

"I'd never met Watts before," Heyman recalled with a terse lip. "The first time I met him was when he became the head of WCW. We weren't two minutes into our conversation when he asked me where my beanie was [referring in an offensive way to a yarmulke]. He then started comparing me to a manager back in the day called Izzy Slapowitz."

Heyman half-laughed, "I could see we were really going to get along just great!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Lester Maddox was a restaraunt owner who refused service to blacks and closed his restaraunt when he was forced to desegregate.
> 
> Hank Aaron made it a mission to get Bill Watts fired when he was faxed these comments by fat ass mullet neck beard Mark Madden.
> 
> ...



If Vince went to jail for the steroid trial, Bill Watts was suppose to takeover the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM has been mindfucking dudes into thinking he was their surrogate father since 1980.



Vince is Whitebeard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM has been mindfucking dudes into thinking he was their surrogate father since 1980.


Jericho be like, "I have to ask for Vince's approval before I go to NJPW."
I be like, what the hell?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Vince went to jail for the steroid trial, Bill Watts was suppose to takeover the WWE.



Nah that was Jerry Jarrett 

You are as wise as you are wrong



WhatADrag said:


> Jericho be like, "I have to ask for Vince's approval before I go to NJPW."
> I be like, what the hell?



Absolutely mind fucked. Listening to his past projects like Luger, Angle, or Nash and just the weird way they viewed him as a surrogate father kind of typifies the level of manipulator he is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Vince is Whitebeard.



HHH as Blackbeard makes sense


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah that was Jerry Jarrett
> 
> You are as wise as you are wrong



He was booking WWF in 1995. The Undertaker with a phantom of the opera mask was his bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

The real amazing thing to me about HHH is how often he can shit the bed at WrestleMania with a god-awful match, but then the other guy gets the blame.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Absolutely mind fucked. Listening to his past projects like Luger, Angle, or Nash and just the weird way they viewed him as a surrogate father kind of typifies the level of manipulator he is.



Vince got Kurt giving Hall of Fame speeches about letting Vince make you an idiot. 
Now we got Balor and Corbin fighting over play houses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The real amazing thing to me about HHH is how often he can shit the bed at WrestleMania with a god-awful match, but then the other guy gets the blame.


Vince and H are sort of the same dude. 

H manipulated his way to the top and fucked the boss daughter. Now he has a mini organization, under his boss, just waiting till it's his time to take over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

mfw Vince lives another 30 years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Weird trivia: Booker T and CM Punk both lost at their highest point as babyfaces to setup HHH to beat Kevin Nash.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He was the best part of RAW yesterday.
> I don't mind Brock I just don't think he should be champion especially since his whole Reign has been booked to put over Reigns.



You rather have Roman champ then?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There was never a black Horseman.


Worried. 

Also this,


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM has been mindfucking dudes into thinking he was their surrogate father since 1980.


Russo's stories about his relationship with Vince and how he saw him as his dad was just weird. How all these guys having daddy issues?!??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You rather have Roman champ then?


I'd rather have KO or Braun cash in and become champ.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

What Jericho was talking about in that podcast. RAW really just Vince amusing himself with shit he just seen in old ass movies from 10-20 years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

Vince prolly just now seen The Dark Knight and is gonna make Roman the Batman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince prolly just now seen The Dark Knight and is gonna make Roman the Batman.



Vince still hasn't seen an Avengers movie


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

In for SD.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince prolly just now seen The Dark Knight and is gonna make Roman the Batman.



Vince probably thinks Adam West is still the recent Batman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Flair on his kitchen floor sleeping in his puke while Terry Funk is in Flair's front yard climbing among the grass naked with a shotgun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

You know if this was anyone but Flair I'd want this book in the fiction section.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

There should be a Shameless style comedy about Flair's life tbh

If GLOW has an audience then a show about Flair definitely would


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> There should be a Shameless style comedy about Flair's life tbh
> 
> If GLOW has an audience then a show about Flair definitely would



It would have a couple good seasons covering 70s, 80s.  3rd season covering the 90s would be hit and miss.  Then the 4th Season would have a strong first couple episodes before dropping down hill fast.

Much like Flairs career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It would have a couple good seasons covering 70s, 80s.  3rd season covering the 90s would be hit and miss.  Then the 4th Season would have a strong first couple episodes before dropping down hill fast.
> 
> Much like Flairs career.


 I dont know

Actor flair with actor jay lethal wooing is a must see.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

I think Tanahashi is gonna win G1, guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Tanahashi is gonna win G1, guys.



Feels like A block is leading us toward Tanahashi/Okada at Budokan for A Block's finale. Kenny/Ibushi is harder to guess because there's a glut of guys with 6 points in B block.

I can see Kenny winning so they can continue booking him as the strongest gaijin ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont know
> 
> Actor flair with actor jay lethal wooing is a must see.



I wonder who would be a good casting for Flair. Maybe someone like Matthew McConaughey?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I wonder who would be a good casting for Flair. Maybe someone like Matthew McConaughey?


Him or leo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

None of Flairs seasons would be trash

He didnt stop partying until a year ago when he beat death.


Series finale need to be when Charlotte  beats Asuka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Series finale of Flair gonna be like the ending to House, where Flair and The General get on motorcycles and travel the country, probably to bang more mom/daughter combinations.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Him or leo



I don't think Leo would do that. Has he done any TV shows since he was on Growing Pains?


Goddamn yo, why do these guys not just cleanse their timelines once they make it to the bigtime. I hope he gets to finish his arc and doesn't drop the title just because of this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Cedric stupid AF for not deleting that but on the other hand who the fuck spends time searching for shit like that from 6 years ago. I doubt the dude even remembers making that joke.
Don't think WWE will really care unless someone makes a really big stink about it and even then I think Gulak is winning at Summerslam and then he eventually loses to Gargano or Ali at Mania


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

@WhatADrag You saw that Riddle signed?



Lord Trollbias said:


> Cedric stupid AF for not deleting that but on the other hand who the fuck spends time searching for shit like that from 6 years ago. I doubt the dude even remembers making that joke.
> Don't think WWE will really care unless someone makes a really big stink about it and even then I think Gulak is winning at Summerslam and then he eventually loses to Gargano or Ali at Mania



They got Tye Dillinger too


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think Leo would do that. Has he done any TV shows since he was on Growing Pains?
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn yo, why do these guys not just cleanse their timelines once they make it to the bigtime. I hope he gets to finish his arc and doesn't drop the title just because of this.


I mean who wouldnt want to play Flair in a HBO series?


SoulTaker said:


> @WhatADrag You saw that Riddle signed?


Yup. Im a be so drunk when I mark at that takeover when hes front row.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Watchng Miz show.

Him and Mayrese remind me of how boring rich white people who have everything are.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They got Tye Dillinger too


What'd Tye do?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Man I kind of want to go to Takeover this year but I feel like next year will be a better crop if they run Barclay again. I definitely want to see Ricochet before he gets on the midcard treadmill and goes nowhere.



WhatADrag said:


> Watchng Miz show.
> 
> Him and Mayrese remind me of how boring rich white people who have everything are.



Idk man, Trump's campaign manager is a rich white person and he's buying jackets made from ostrich's for 15k. I think Miz and Maryse spending money on stupid shit might be sort of entertaining.



Lord Trollbias said:


> What'd Tye do?



Same rape joke but he did it at Allie from TNA


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm still here just waiting for Atlanta to get another PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man I kind of want to go to Takeover this year but I feel like next year will be a better crop if they run Barclay again. I definitely want to see Ricochet before he gets on the midcard treadmill and goes nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So basically the shit that they have makes them cool right?

I need people you could listen to talk for hours.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Hopefully Vince retired by the time Riddle is called up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Does catering cook every wwe event


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm still here just waiting for Atlanta to get another PPV.



Sins of the Turner



WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully Vince retired by the time Riddle is called up.



Idk I feel like VKM is going to love Riddle like a son


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Does catering cook every wwe event



Every event


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Opening SD with Becky then.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t care about this match tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Somehow Carmella is gonna win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Somehow Carmella is gonna win.


I doubt it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

That jacket doesn’t look right on Carmella.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Well they had to mention the Women's PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Needs more first ever womens ppv announcements


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Somehow Carmella is gonna win.


She don't got Ellsworth and WWE ain't gonna have someone who can't do anything properly as champ going into Evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Get on with it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky reminds of Sting. Stupid babyface with short title runs because they’re better in the chase.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Wtf is this promo?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella looks puffy tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky could use a manager so she doesn’t have to ruin the moment by talking


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf is this promo?



Becky Balboa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Can she just get to the part where she blindsides Becky? Why are you having Carmella trying to cut a Babyface promo when she's been acting so unsympathetic for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky could use a manager so she doesn’t have to ruin the moment by talking


Becky is fiery.  But I can’t understand her half the time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Who takes the most dick? Becky or Carmella?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can she just get to the part where she blindsides Becky? Why are you having Carmella trying to cut a Babyface promo when she's been acting so unsympathetic for a long time.


It’s a waste of time.  Wouldn’t fool a five year old.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

I really wanna know what they think they see in Carmella. 

It’s worse that Mandy is on this roster doing nothing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Here comes charlotte or asuka


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s a waste of time.  Wouldn’t fool a five year old.


WWE Babyfaces are dumber than 5 year olds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Here comes charlotte or asuka


So a fatal four or triple threat way and somehow carmella pins one of them


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who takes the most dick? Becky or Carmella?



Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Dumb babyface Becky falls for it again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I really wanna know what they think they see in Carmella.
> 
> It’s worse that Mandy is on this roster doing nothing


Mandy and Liv Morgan could do Carmella's role far better.
And there's the sneak attack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

So Carmie gets to air her grievances before attacking Becky then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Carmella.



Yeah, Becky seem like a tease.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

This was the first sign that Becky is actually going to lose at Summerslam.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

I get the point of the segment and I think it did its job but Carmella's part lasted waaaaaaaaay too long. Charlotte's involvement puzzles me unless she turns on Becky if Becky wins.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky primarily sleeps with AJ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dumb babyface Becky falls for it again.



Real question, but how many times has Backy been played by the heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought Jeff was injured but I guess not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I get the point of the segment and I think it did its job but Carmella's part lasted waaaaaaaaay too long. Charlotte's involvement puzzles me unless she turns on Becky if Becky wins.


It’s just a reminder that Carmella’s Title reign started at Charlotte’s expense.  And Charlotte will be her next challenger.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Kevin Owens is WWE's smartest Babyface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky primarily sleeps with AJ.


Charlotte slept with roode and her titties exploded


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kevin Owens is WWE's smartest Babyface.


He fights for his family too!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Holy shit, Carmie going savage with that remark towards Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky just got screwed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

OH FOR GOD'S SAKE LET BECKY HAVE THE 1V1 WHY ARE YOU LIKE THIS WWE?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

I dont raise the bar. I GO TO THE BAR


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

I do rag on Carmella a lot but I'll give props. That promo by her was good if not a bit long.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> OH FOR GOD'S SAKE LET BECKY HAVE THE 1V1 WHY ARE YOU LIKE THIS WWE?


It’s more of an indictment of Carmella tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Reminder that Cesaro is one of the best wrestlers on the planet and has been stuck with Sheamus for 2 years


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Pouring pancakes into kids mouth some pedo shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly would love if WWE gave Usos v. The Bar 20 minutes. Best 2 Tag Teams in WWE atm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Reminder that Cesaro is one of the best wrestlers on the planet and has been stuck with Sheamus for 2 years


Sheamus saved his career.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Reminder that Cesaro is one of the best wrestlers on the planet and has been stuck with Sheamus for 2 years


Tbh they make the Tag team work and IIRC Cesaro was floundering in the midcard before the tag team was formed but I also do miss Cesaro as a Single's competitor. Honestly don't recall the last time the man has been involved in a bad match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

The fuck is that commercial with Sheamus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s more of an indictment of Carmella tbh.


Why don't they just add Asuka to the match while they're at it? I'm pissed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tbh they make the Tag team work but I also do miss Cesaro as a Single's competitor. Honestly don't recall the last time the man has been involved in a bad match.



One that Enzo wasn't in? Idk off hand but I feel like he's had more than a few unexpected duds. Some of their tag team matches have been lifeless and meandering.


PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is that commercial with Sheamus.



Sinestro Corps Sheamus?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why don't they just add Asuka to the match while they're at it? I'm pissed.



Spoilers for next week's episode


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Cesaro must not view Vince as a dad and likes HHH more.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cesaro must not view Vince as a dad and likes HHH more.



HHH let him have 5 star tier matches with Generico


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Need that new day commentary


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

New Day telling a better story on commentary than the actual announce team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

I wouldn't view him as my dad either if he wouldn't push me and said I didn't have "IT" but continued pushing siblings like Delritto.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Cesaro/Almas would be an awesome fucking match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> HHH let him have 5 star tier matches with Generico


AJ styles and KO are Vince's sons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cesaro/Almas would be an awesome fucking match


WWE need to let Tag guys have more 1v1 matches and not just a 1v1 against a guy in another team.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I wouldn't view him as my dad either if he wouldn't push me and said I didn't have "IT" but continued pushing siblings like Delritto.



Guess there aren't trailer parks in Sweden


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Finn for sure isnt a child of Vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Finn probably gives no fucks and is just happy to be making money


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Finn never even got a rematch while roman gets rematches for loses.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ styles and KO are Vince's sons


Matches with Shane prove this to be true.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ styles and KO are Vince's sons


Alexa is his daughter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

OH YEAH


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is his daughter.


She his sex slave


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

This match has been pretty dope all things considered


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Do you guys think Finn deserves more?  Seriously.  People seem like they will complain about anything.

Finn Balor is bland.  I can't remember a single memorable segment on the main roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

This is a PPV level match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Cesaro/Kenny Omega would have a floor of 5 stars


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Another predictable result.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly, they should move New Day to Raw and have them do commentary there from now on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys think Finn deserves more?  Seriously.  People seem like they will complain about anything.
> 
> Finn Balor is bland.  I can't remember a single memorable segment on the main roster.



Face isn't Devitt's strong suit anyway. He doesn't really take nights off either.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Heelish New Day using their 3-on-1 advantage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Rusev and lana vs almas and vega at ss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

How's smackdown guys? The cringy as fuck beginning to Raw traumatized me :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev and lana vs almas and vega at ss?



Unfortunately looks like a prelim match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rusev and lana vs almas and vega at ss?


Maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

I hope Becky beats the shit out of both girls after the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Samoa Joe promo could be pretty good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How's smackdown guys? The cringy as fuck beginning to Raw traumatized me :


Carmella cut a decent but long promo then blindisded Becky and WWE is going to use it as a way to worm Charlotte into what should be Becky's 1v1 match
Bar beat Usos in a very good TV match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Becky beats the shit out of both girls after the match.



As long as she doesn't talk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Unfortunately looks like a prelim match


Hoping that goes to Bobby or Elias match


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

I'd go 3 stars on the Usos/Bar match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Carmella cut a decent promo then blindisded Becky and WWE is going to use it as a way to worm Charlotte into what should be Becky's 1v1 match
> Bar beat Usos in a very good TV match


fuck Charlotte and Bliss 


D'aww dammit  I wanted to see this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Isn't Summerslam like 5 hours? We'll get more time for the Pre-show so I'm expecting a lot of Pre-Show matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hoping that goes to Bobby or Elias match



2 matches for the prelim or the matches at 7


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Is joe gonna bring up the womens ppv


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Isn't Summerslam like 5 hours? We'll get more time for the Pre-show so I'm expecting a lot of Pre-Show matches.



Cruiserweight match for pre-show probably


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> 2 matches for the prelim or the matches at 7


no I mean have mixed tag on card 

and have elias or Bobby or both on preshow


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is joe gonna bring up the womens ppv


Nope.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow, Virgil getting TV time of sorts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cruiserweight match for pre-show probably


I'm going with Crusierweight, Mixed Tag, and either Elias/Bobby or the RAW Tag Match. Maybe even 1 more filler match in it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t believe that Joe is going to win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Joe snapping


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Joe is such a savage on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Damn Joe getting personal.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

AJ is a bad father.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

And a bad husband.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly think Joe is the best promo in the company

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Joe pls. Stop it. He's already dead.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

It's pretty hilarious that everytime Orton gets a push he goes clean shaven


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

We know AJ been a bad family man since his fing wth charlotte and becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Miz is pretty great at reality tv too. He was great in the OG challenge with Coral.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Jeff Hardy cutting coherent Wyatt promos


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Get this man to an AA meeting


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

I hate Jeff Hardy promos.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We know AJ been a bad family man since his fing wth charlotte and becky


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Get this man to an AA meeting



Probably needs NA not AA


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

That segment was pretty fucking weird


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton ain't here to play games Naka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

So some homoerotic moments from Orton and Naka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

That was weird dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Hardy gonna need that crack after this


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Hardy selling this attack like he's Johnathan Brandis in Sidekicks


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So some homoerotic moments from Orton and Naka.


Finn already trying to get transferred to SD


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Punt him!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Finn already trying to get transferred to SD



'Cruiserweight Orton can't be on the same show as Old Orton


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton is beating the shit out of this guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton and Naka on some this is my prison bitch but you can borrow him too type shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

"Randy Orton tearing away the identity of Jeff Hardy"

Wtf kind of story is that Corey?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton heel af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton a little to close to Jeff's face.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Orton stealing jewelry.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

FINISH HIM


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Balor gonna show up in full Demon gear next week and ask Randy to "strip him" of his identity too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Randy embarrassed Jeff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Hardy is ultimate warrior on lean.

He was cutting a promo about the title like it was a perc.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Is Bobby Roode mad?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky annoyed that Charlotte is trying to steal her limelight. As she should be.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky annoyed that Charlotte is trying to steal her limelight. As she should be.


Finally a realistic response from a wwe character!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Lana got that diva preset


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

This is a weird match.  Vega has wrestled one other time on tv.  So putting her with Lana is strange.


WhatADrag said:


> Lana got that diva preset


vega has the Almas set.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

English smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is a weird match.  Vega has wrestled one other time on tv.  So putting her with Lana is strange.
> 
> vega has the Almas set.


She got the Almas D in her too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> English smh


Lmao.  What a fucking loser!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

That match wasn’t as bad as I expected.  And it was longer than I expected.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Poor English just can't get a break. Can't really blame English for the loss either. Lana would've been distracted either way.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Poor English just can't get a break. Can't really blame English for the loss either. Lana would've been distracted either way.


Almas distraction would have cost her no matter what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Bryan fucking up his lines


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bryan fucking up his lines


It’s a stupid line.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Goddamn stop forcing everyone to shill this Evolution stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Real question, but how many times has Backy been played by the heel.



I think her entire time in the indies she was a heel and a damn good one.  It's another case of a misplaced face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

This heat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

I really like those moments when D-Bry gets under Miz's skin and Miz just goes on a tangent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Miz/Bryan would be better if it was a series that were tied 1-1 but God forbid VKM plans 3 months at a time


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

These commercials for The Sinner are pretty interesting

Not sure I want to pick up another series though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

That segment was fire. Best part is both men were right in some aspects of their respective promos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Miz n db chemistry fire.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> These commercials for The Sinner are pretty interesting
> 
> Not sure I want to pick up another series though


I stopped watching tv besides wrestling.

Gotta read a lot more if im gonna be a writer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn stop forcing everyone to





SoulTaker said:


> These commercials for The Sinner are pretty interesting
> 
> Not sure I want to pick up another series though


i haven’t watched the first season yet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Miz/Bryan would be better if it was a series that were tied 1-1 but God forbid VKM plans 3 months at a time


What is their head to head anyway? Isn't Bryan up 2-0 right now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What is their head to head anyway? Isn't Bryan up 2-0 right now?



Can't remember offhand but cagematch says it's 8-7 DB


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella has that in love with the crew vibe mostly because she's so terrible she has to be fucking someone


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

If Carmella and Charlotte swapped dads they'd both still be overpushed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Ellsworth screws Charlotte, Charlotte stops him interfering at SS, Charlotte turns on a newly crowned Becky, profit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Carmella has that in love with the crew vibe mostly because she's so terrible she has to be fucking someone


Remember that report she was fucking Cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella wearing so much fake tanner she's slipping Charlotte's man hands grip


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellsworth screws Charlotte, Charlotte stops him interfering at SS, Charlotte turns on a newly crowned Becky, profit.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 NO MORE FUCKING CHARLOTTE!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember that report she was fucking Cena



Not really but she's probably fucking the whole crew

Big Cuck gonna shed tears in his youshoot about being PG Candido


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Becky should come out and attack Carmella right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> NO MORE FUCKING CHARLOTTE!!!


Becky goes over her then she goes up against Asuka next. Profit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

10 minutes for this match? It seems like there's some shenanigans or a squash incoming.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not really but she's probably fucking the whole crew
> 
> Big Cuck gonna shed tears in his youshoot about being PG Candido


Think page learned her lesson or is she joining Mella


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Rousey is going to wrestle Alicia Fucks on Raw...

Fucking hell Vince just fucking hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

There been like 10 botches


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rousey is going to wrestle Alicia Fucks on Raw...
> 
> Fucking hell Vince just fucking hell


Simple.

Hes thinking nothing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Think page learned her lesson or is she joining Mella



I think Paige loves dick and the only lesson she learned is that black HBK, Xavier Woods, made her banshee shriek as she puddled all over his jock


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella wrestles way too fucking much for someone that sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

This chin lock spot is so fucking awful. Mella's skinny round ass ontop of Charlotte's flat non ass is quite a sight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella going on a record breaking 1 star match streak


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

That moonsault sucked and Mella sucks for not being in the right spot


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Natural Selection failed?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Carmella is really bad at this wrestling thing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

I really hate that Charlotte thinks people find her ugly because her body is manly. It's like no bitch Beth Phoenix has plenty of dudes who want to pipe her, you're just nasty.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

Lol at Carmella kicking out of Natural Selection. Just LMAO.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

I hope Becky goes full on Penta0M and fucking snaps Flair's daughter's arm.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol at Carmella kicking out of Natural Selection. Just LMAO.



She didn't even take it right, she hit the mat too early.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Crowd gave no fucks all match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2018)

You just couldn't let Becky have this could you?
Please God let Becky pin Charlotte at SS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Honestly I would be more into Miz's show if Maryse wasn't pregnant


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I really hate that Charlotte thinks people find her ugly because her body is manly. It's like no bitch Beth Phoenix has plenty of dudes who want to pipe her, you're just nasty.



Drag would wife Charlotte so quick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You just couldn't let Becky have this could you?
> Please God let Becky pin Charlotte at SS.



Becky beating any of the Horsewomen?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

I do like what I see from Becky Lynch.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag would wife Charlotte so quick.



Drag would let 272 pound Nia sit on his face so...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Becky beating any of the Horsewomen?


Becky has to be higher up the totem pole than Bayley now.  Surely!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag would wife Charlotte so quick.


I can confirm this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky goes over her then she goes up against Asuka next. Profit.


Thank you. I can't deal with  Ric Flair's son getting another shot


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

I just imagine New Day, Dunn, Hayes, and Fandango gang banging Carmella.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky has to be higher up the totem pole than Bayley now.  Surely!





Yeah but that just means she's not a bottom feeder



WhatADrag said:


> I can confirm this.



Your wifey has a resting I smell shit face


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I just imagine New Day, Dunn, Hayes, and Fandango gang banging Carmella.



You're a fucking deviant


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

Kallisto used to be juiced to the gills

Tony Nese still bland as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2018)

LolMets

Nats still should have sold at the deadline


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

Wrote a little 900 word short story today and then wrote 400 words for a story I want to continue but had to stop because I was blank.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 31, 2018)

My buds and I are going to cubs vs nats rooftop for a bachelor party weekend in the Chi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> My buds and I are going to cubs vs nats rooftop for a bachelor party weekend in the Chi.



Wear bulletproof vests


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> LolMets
> 
> Nats still should have sold at the deadline


Bryce Harper coming to the Sox


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2018)

Charlotte is a bad friend.  Smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Charlotte may look like a horse, but I get the feeling she's probably a pro at reverse cowgirl. I'll have to ask Drag someday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte may look like a horse, but I get the feeling she's probably a pro at reverse cowgirl. I'll have to ask Drag someday.


Drag's gay?!! Since when?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Drag's gay?!! Since when?



This reminds me of all the times a tag team
is about to breakup and the one staying a face doesn't see it coming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This reminds me of all the times a tag team
> is about to breakup and the one staying a face doesn't see it coming.


Knowing how you like to clown me I assume I'm Jannetty


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2018)

If you ask me, Jannetty had one hell of a career!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Woah!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

This marty shit randomly reminds me of the time Jericho said in his book that he had a segment where he dressed as Doink the Clown. A drugged out HBK kept asking him why would the WWE make Jericho Doink the Clown because he was a talented wrestler. Jericho would reply with its just a segment for that night and HBK would say shit like, " I don't know Jericho... If your new gimmick is Doink I would leave."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Doink was an awesome gimmick when he started out as a heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This marty shit randomly reminds me of the time Jericho said in his book that he had a segment where he dressed as Doink the Clown. A drugged out HBK kept asking him why would the WWE make Jericho Doink the Clown because he was a talented wrestler. Jericho would reply with its just a segment for that night and HBK would say shit like, " I don't know Jericho... If your new gimmick is Doink I would leave."


Rofl forgot Jericho did meet cokebreak kid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

I remember my father telling me as a kid that Kane, Sting, and Doink The Clown had multiple wrestlers because the original ones retired long ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I remember my father telling me as a kid that Kane, Sting, and Doink The Clown had multiple wrestlers because the original ones retired long ago.



It was true for Doink. There were like three guys that played him. Now there's like a Doink in every shitty southern Indy fed because WWE doesnt crack down on gimmick infringement for it.


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2018)

Bork wishes he had samoa joe's voice



SoulTaker said:


> I really wanna know what they think they see in Carmella.
> 
> It’s worse that Mandy is on this roster doing nothing



puts me to sleep to see/hear how heatless she typically is



Rukia said:


> Alexa is his daughter.





WhatADrag said:


> She his sex slave



why y'all saying the same things?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

teddy said:


> Bork wishes he had samoa joe's voice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raw was so horrible that it destroyed their minds 

RIP DRAG AND RUKIA


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2018)

If only Doink had stayed heel longer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Never understood the Doink gimmick and all the people who swear the first Doink was an actual worker. I think it was Matt Borne but I can't remember.

I’m trying Tama Tonga singles for a 3rd G1 because some of you said he isn’t that bad and I was wrong about Xavier Woods. Tonga is trash that not even Ishii can hoist up. Ishii has good matches with basically the entire card. Tonga has a trash match with him. Not sure if this is a hot take but Ishii has basically been as good as AJ Styles for the past 2.5-3 years.

I watched Elgin/Okada last night. Match was legit. I hope Okada puts Tanahashi down next week. Fuck Tana.

ZSJ/Omega is up now. Hoping Kenny stays perfect.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm like 4 days behind.

It's crazy how amazing Ishii is. Breh doesn't look like an amazing wrestler and in the same breath since Tonga looks like a Roman/Rollins hybrid you would assume he would tear the house down. I like the gimmick/attitude Tonga has right now though, shit is entertainment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Tama Tonga is even lazier than Nakamura at a house show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Drag being suspect af.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Hiroyo Matsumoto in the MYC. 

It's like they want all the white girls to die this year or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

So the rock is coming back right?

They mentioned the rock in promos all week.


Usos segment

Bryan segment.

And i hear elias did too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Rock gonna come back, cut a promo for 30 minutes about how huge his dick is, bury the current talent, beat the shit out of a promising heel like Elias or Drew McIntyre and then plug a movie.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So the rock is coming back right?
> 
> They mentioned the rock in promos all week.
> 
> ...



He's basically confirmed if nothing comes up in hollywood during WM season he's returning.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2018)

Rock and Elias could be gold. If they do it right.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Rock concert interrupted by Elias.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

@SoulTaker I meant White Sox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 1, 2018)

psycho randy is best randy 
dude is playing the whole psychopath serial killer to a point it's scary 
do you know why he stole that jewelry ? because most psycho serial killer always take an object from their victims. 
he is playing it too well, shit is scary


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

pat pat said:


> psycho randy is best randy
> dude is playing the whole psychopath serial killer to a point it's scary
> *do you know why he stole that jewelry ? because most psycho serial killer always take an object from their victims.*
> he is playing it too well, shit is scary


You know this because


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2018)

Can someone please explain to me what in the blue hell was going on with the exchange between Naka and Orton.  I mean I swear if they started putting a finger in each other's mouth I would be saying time to cancel Vince's Cruncyroll account. :skullly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain to me what in the blue hell was going on with the exchange between Naka and Orton.  I mean I swear if they started putting a finger in each other's mouth I would be saying time to cancel Vince's Cruncyroll account. :skullly


Smh Vince probably watches Yaoi on Ice


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rock gonna come back, cut a promo for 30 minutes about how huge his dick is, bury the current talent, beat the shit out of a promising heel like Elias or Drew McIntyre and then plug a movie.


Remember when Rock buried Rusev and alluded to him fucking Lana before?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

Guys I think Matt's retiring


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guys I think Matt's retiring


Broken Matt has been a disappointment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Broken Matt has been a disappointment.


Only WWE would fuck up a hot gimmick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Only WWE would fuck up a hot gimmick.



Idk about that. I think the Broken stuff is entertaining in a so bad it's good sort of way but it wasn't hot. It never once popped a number for TNA's ratings.

Dude could just be feeling appreciative that he's not working for Jeff Jarrett and saying thank you. If he were going to retire you'd think he'd just say it outright.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk about that. I think the Broken stuff is entertaining in a so bad it's good sort of way but it wasn't hot. It never once popped a number for TNA's ratings.
> 
> Dude could just be feeling appreciative that he's not working for Jeff Jarrett and saying thank you. If he were going to retire you'd think he'd just say it outright.





also I think TNA was doing ok when it all began. 

plus tv ratings are becoming obsolete if you will


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also I think TNA was doing ok when it all began.
> 
> plus tv ratings are becoming obsolete if you will



Again the guy can just be feeling grateful his life isn't completely shit and he's not working for crooked ass Jeff Jarrett.

They weren't, they were getting like a few hundred thousand people to watch them on PopTV and paying for their TV timeslot as opposed to getting paid to produce content. Context matters and I'm the one who pointed out TV ratings don't mean much to WWE, but TNA isn't WWE. Final Deletion 1 drew 410k in viewership and drew less viewers with every subsequent iteration. The YT version of it has been up since July 7 of 2016 and it has 1.9 million views. That's not really a "hot" angle so much as it's a silly one people liked ironically.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Again the guy can just be feeling grateful his life isn't completely shit and he's not working for crooked ass Jeff Jarrett.
> 
> They weren't, they were getting like a few hundred thousand people to watch them on PopTV and paying for their TV timeslot as opposed to getting paid to produce content. Context matters and I'm the one who pointed out TV ratings don't mean much to WWE, but TNA isn't WWE. Final Deletion 1 drew 410k in viewership and drew less viewers with every subsequent iteration. The YT version of it has been up since July 7 of 2016 and it has 1.9 million views. That's not really a "hot" angle so much as it's a silly one people liked ironically.



I usually agree with you but this time I defy your logic 

Mostly cause I loved the gimmick 


not cause you're wrong


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

I mean Broken Hardy is really just a weird avante garde comedy gimmick. I do think it's fucked that Ellsworth gets more TV time than Hardy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sure, things can be different from the WWE platform as opposed to the TNA platform but why should they invest in something that didn't really work on the off chance that them branding it will make it more visible and critically acclaimed?
> 
> I mean I love the gimmick but in terms of business it's hard to invest in, especially given how bad the Hardy's are in the ring.


If that's the case, why even give him all this television time. Or even put the tag titles on him at all.

They should invest into things like this, besides Roman Reigns and blonde women, so we could have an actual enjoyable product to watch weekly. 

But we can't have nice things.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Sure, things can be different from the WWE platform as opposed to the TNA platform but why should they invest in something that didn't really work on the off chance that them branding it will make it more visible and critically acclaimed?
> 
> I mean I love the gimmick but in terms of business it's hard to invest in, especially given how bad the Hardy's are in the ring.
> 
> ...



Could have been a great time to have him as champ


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If that's the case, why even give him all this television time. Or even put the tag titles on him at all.
> 
> They should invest into things like this, besides Roman Reigns and blonde women, so we could have an actual enjoyable product to watch weekly.
> 
> But we can't have nice things.



Idk when they popped back up at Mania 2 years ago I was all in for the nostalgia run then breaking the Hardys apart for the Broken gimmick once they settled with TNA. I think putting the belts on the Hardy is really just because they have no clue what they want from the tag division. Hennig and IRS' jobber sons are the fucking champions for no reason.

I think the issue is more that they don't realize they should be trying to have multiple dovetailing stories that make the show a cohesive 3 hours as opposed to a segmented variety hour where you might as well have a lineup card telling us what time segments are starting.

NXT is still booked really really well. There's just not as much heat because of fatigue.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Could have been a great time to have him as champ



Yeah European Champ


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Idk what the NXT spoilers are for tonight but if we don't get a Dijak match I'm gonna have to riot


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Also going to speak it into the universe ahead of Takeover, but please send Adam Cole to the main roster after losing to Ricochet and feed him to Roman. Just rip the bandaid off and let it air out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Even though SD can have trash moments. It feels like Vince just decides who's the champions going into the ppv and just lets others run the show while he has every say on RAW.

Or am I just tripping?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also going to speak it into the universe ahead of Takeover, but please send Adam Cole to the main roster after losing to Ricochet and feed him to Roman. Just rip the bandaid off and let it air out.


Undisputed era going into war games to defend all their titles in that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Even though SD can have trash moments. It feels like Vince just decides who's the champions going into the ppv and just lets others run the show while he has every say on RAW.
> 
> Or am I just tripping?



Probably tripping? Idk I feel like VKM has a mandate for what he wants to happen on SD so while he's more hands off he's still right there to fuck it up. 

The thing that kills me with VKM as a booker is that you can second guess his moves and usually be in the right. Now look at Gedo in NJPW and how everyone was ready to pounce on him for having Okada go over Naito. How many dudes, even Meltzer, are sitting saying Gedo was right? All of them. Shit basically never happens for VKM.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Probably tripping? Idk I feel like VKM has a mandate for what he wants to happen on SD so while he's more hands off he's still right there to fuck it up.
> 
> The thing that kills me with VKM as a booker is that you can second guess his moves and usually be in the right. Now look at Gedo in NJPW and how everyone was ready to pounce on him for having Okada go over Naito. How many dudes, even Meltzer, are sitting saying Gedo was right? All of them. Shit basically never happens for VKM.



Its weird tho. SD is actually a show that flows.


You have babyfaces that the crowd actually likes and WWE actually focuses on (AJ, Daniel, Jeff)

SD has heels that are amazing and stand out from one another ( Joe, Naka, Orton, Miz, Almas)

Tag Divison is trash right now but they outside Raw tag division matches easily.

The storylines make sense, have history, and actually have intense moments.

Shit just enjoyable to me besides Carmella.

Carmella reaching worst of all time status.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

I feel like the last superstar shakeup was a side bet between HHH and Vince.

Vince took all the guys he wanted.  And HHH took all the guys Vince didn't want and basically said, "watch this.  I can make a better show with your rejects."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

HHH being good at his job is a myth. 

Kharma
Mistico
Sami Callihan
Nakamura
Hideo Itami
Bobby Roode
Carmella

CM Punk was right, even if he's a vanilla midget who is the worst MMA fighter in history.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel like the last superstar shakeup was a side bet between HHH and Vince.
> 
> Vince took all the guys he wanted.  And HHH took all the guys Vince didn't want and basically said, "watch this.  I can make a better show with your rejects."



You know you basically described NXT without realizing it, right? HHH turned it into a profitable venture in like 3.5 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH being good at his job is a myth.
> 
> Kharma
> Mistico
> ...



You forgot Devitt


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Ghost, who is going to win the Mixed Match Challenge?  Much better list of talent this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Young bucks out here writing childrens books.

Legends


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Heel naka debunks that argument


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Flow hacked Drag's account.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Okada said marty going to 205 live

Isnqbhah


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Drag messing up today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel like the last superstar shakeup was a side bet between HHH and Vince.
> 
> Vince took all the guys he wanted.  And HHH took all the guys Vince didn't want and basically said, "watch this.  I can make a better show with your rejects."



Starting to wonder how long RAW will stink as bad as it is .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Heavy machinery disgusting looking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

The Mighty is a really good tag team but they have no future on this roster.

Heavy Machinery are going to be pretty awesome jobbers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Heavy machinery disgusting looking.



They look like Phineus and Sunny's children


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Cadance lerae looks like she wants to speak to your manager while she drinks her wine with some pills.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

War games takeover main event is

Undisputed vs pete and mustache mountain vs richoet and war radiers or whatever they are called.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Candace LeRae looks like DJ Tanner from Full House


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> War games takeover main event is
> 
> Undisputed vs pete and mustache mountain vs richoet and war radiers or whatever they are called.



Why you acting like your boy isn't in a stable with tranny loving Tyler Bate?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

This man got titties


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Why you acting like your boy isn't in a stable with tranny loving Tyler Bate?


Hush


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Kurt just stay taking Ls


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kurt just stay taking Ls


Smh he better have put her in an Ankle Lock or else


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smh he better have put her in an Ankle Lock or else



He already got cucked by one wife


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Nxt got every race and gender in that ring


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Keith lee next week!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2018)

Tranny Mountain in the War Games


----------



## pat pat (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You know this because


 what are you implying bro?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cadance lerae looks like she wants to speak to your manager while she drinks her wine with some pills.


I want her gimmick to be that she sleeps with Regal for opportunities.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want her gimmick to be that she sleeps with Regal for opportunities.


We already got that in Carmella and Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Alexa and Carmella would lose in the first round of the Mae Young Classic.  That’s a fact.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Of course, HHH not sleeping with anyone.
He got to much to lose


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Of course, HHH not sleeping with anyone.
> He got to much to lose


Only if Stephanie is allowed to sleep around too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Maybe they are swingers?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only if Stephanie is allowed to sleep around too.


Who she sleeping with


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who she sleeping with


Kurt Angle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Daniel Bryan needs to put his career up at Summerslam.  Only reason Miz would agree to that match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2018)

Steph might have an asian kink. Rumor has it that she wanted Ultimo Dragon to unmask because he’s a handsome dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2018)

Jesus the Von Erichs' lifestories wild as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Yep.  Johnny did deserve it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kurt just stay taking Ls


This ain't the psychotic suplex machine beastality sex thirsting kurt angle I grew up on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

I want Stephanie and Shane to call Paige and Angle to the ring.  Stephanie berates Angle and fires him.  A nervous Paige watches this.

But it's a swerve!  Stephanie and Shane praise Paige.  Paige is promoted!  She's now the general manager of both shows.  And a new chapter of the brand split begins!  A chapter of cooperation between Smackdown and Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2018)

Tonari no Seki-kun is really enjoyable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Pm your fav porn videos.

Been a month since I fapped.


Cant take it anymore.


I will fap tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Paige put Charlotte into the summerslam match. She's incompetent too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Wrestling fans have mental problems.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans have mental problems.



So they are coping Impact's formula for getting fans to cheer.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

People need to relax about Roman Reigns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Same guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Fucking WWE using a picture of Hiroyo from like ten years ago. She doesn't look anything like that these days.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Mae Young Classic Finals.  We will know next week.

Any predictions?  Io makes a lot of sense since she is under contract.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Purrazzo vs io finals


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Io vs Toni Storm seems like a lock. 

Io/Satomura and Storm/Matsumoto for the semis. 

Everyone else is basically trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Io beating toni to get to the finals.

She just uk enhancement


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Ronda probably sticks another one of her friends in and another mma goon bitch makes the finals.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans have mental problems.


Who is sad enough to make up shit like this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

what type of womens evolution is this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what type of womens evolution is this


Its called Pinata day 


Ok it was tasteless of me sorry


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kurt just stay taking Ls


Before people say I don’t like GM kurt 
No I do like him and defend him most time ( it’s true I swear) 
But these kind of shit show what kind of shitty manager he is, dude has never done his job correctly even wwe2k’s universe mode shitty algorithm is a better GM than cuck fucking angle 
God I hate manager cuck!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2018)

What is this cuck mentality that women NEED to accept to help any cuck to vent his sexual frustration ? 
If you are a beta frustrated guy then it’s your problem bro not women’s , I have seen a dude complain complain because «  I work out i train me having nicu body but females not interested, all bitch” wtf bro? Why always blame the others? If you’re uninteresting it’s your problem . It’s not Neanderthal’s time anymore being muscled and shit can get you a few “he is hot” but won’t get you far. Or go find a bunch of retarded and ambition less women ready to sleep with anything that has muscles but don’t come complaining at us. 
People are not realising it but everyone man and woman want to be friend/go outback with people of class charism and culture because he can teach them shit and make them look good. 
Gtfo with this beta mentality 


And it’s because we have people like general manager kurt angle that this kind of shit happens, I don’t know his or shy he is related to It , but he has to be!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Brock was great on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is sad enough to make up shit like this?



There's enough smarks who would believe it enough th hijack shows because of this.

It makes zero business sense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

The only person Kairi can't beat is Meiko Satomura. Meiko basically thinks Kairi is a bikini model turned wrestler like Kelly Kelly so she doesn't even try to make her look good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2018)

So me being an idiot read through that guys twitter.  He's a fucking loonatic who cries when called out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

About to watch this next slate of G1 matches. I think half the field has been eliminated already.

Tama Tonga's matches are basically as bad as Toru Yano matches. He has the one drop kick spot which is really fucking cool, but it's the Apollo Crews/Uhaa Nation shit without the blackness making people want to see the guy succeed. Tanga Loa has been interfering in all the matches and it's ass, friend needs to watch some Jerry Lawler tapes and learn how to throw a working punch.

The Bullet Club war has no fucking heat because the Tongans are fucking ass. I haven't been watching Leo's matches but at least he's a big friend with some physicality.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only person Kairi can't beat is Meiko Satomura. Meiko basically thinks Kairi is a bikini model turned wrestler like Kelly Kelly so she doesn't even try to make her look good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Hiroyo is a mark.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Meiko is like best friends with Suzuki. That's all you need to know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

People are legitimately going to die during the MYC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Did Ghost bodyjump into Ivory?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Did Ghost bodyjump into Ivory?



This would explain why Ivory was so thirsty in her hall of fame speech.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People are legitimately going to die during the MYC.


You guys don't care that these girls are going to sacrifice themselves for your entertainment?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

WWE after Pentagon/Fenix. 

WWE just want to sign everyone up and make them trash.

Takahashi out 9 to 12 months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meiko is like best friends with Suzuki. That's all you need to know.


Since she not under contract I wouldn't be surprised if she loses first match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Since she not under contract I wouldn't be surprised if she loses first match.



They called her the "final boss" of women's wrestling. She's not losing for a long time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE after Pentagon/Fenix.
> 
> WWE just want to sign everyone up and make them trash.
> 
> Takahashi out 9 to 12 months.



WWE mad af TNA is the GOAT Canadian Indy fed these days so they gotta steal Pentagon and Fenix when they're in the middle of a huge storyline.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Rukia actually concerned for the health of some NXT performance center noobs


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE after Pentagon/Fenix.
> 
> WWE just want to sign everyone up and make them trash.
> 
> Takahashi out 9 to 12 months.


Yeah.  Wrestlers need to tell wwe to fuck off.  They can't support this roster anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

"Foley has a cult following because of his contribution to hardcore wrestling.
But hardcore is such a small part of the history of this business. When I was
training, falling off a ladder was not a prerequisite to making it as a
professional wrestler. Being fundamentally sound was. Occasionally seeing
the inside of a gym was. When I trained under Verne Gagne, we started with
500 free squats, 250 push-ups, 250 sit-ups and a two-mile run over farm
terrain in zero-degree weather. Then we came back to the barn to be wrestled
into submission, cross-faced into submission, stretched into submission—and
if Verne didn’t like the way things were going, we’d start all over. He would
have looked at Mick Foley on day one—after Mick failed to do even one
thing Verne required—and said, “Mick, I don’t think so.”
I don’t care how many thumbtacks Mick Foley has fallen on, how many
ladders he’s fallen off, how many continents he’s supposedly bled on, he’ll
always be known as a glorified stuntman.
Verne Gagne didn’t fall off a ladder. Dory Funk, Jr., didn’t fall off a ladder.
Neither did Wahoo, Steamboat or Steve Austin. Terry Funk was a great
worker before he started doing that. Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, and Chris
Jericho can do it and maintain their reputations because they’re already
respected as athletes. And what about people who never did anything else,
like the Sandman? He’s no wrestler. Hardcore became a niche for a lot of
guys who couldn’t do fuck-all in the ring."

-Flair from his autobiography


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah, that was what started the Foley/Flair feud that ended with that weird af match where Foley quit to save Melina and ended up looking like the world's biggest cuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They called her the "final boss" of women's wrestling. She's not losing for a long time.


We all win then. 

I was going to ask you to hook me up with some fire ass women matches, not related to WWE.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, that was what started the Foley/Flair feud that ended with that weird af match where Foley quit to save Melina and ended up looking like the world's biggest cuck.


Damn. I don't remember this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, that was what started the Foley/Flair feud that ended with that weird af match where Foley quit to save Melina and ended up looking like the world's biggest cuck.




Mean this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

"Make no mistake about it—I respect Randy Savage for his skills and accomplishments. But because of his unwillingness to just get in the ring and improvise, I won’t call him a great worker."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Flair is weird. Like, every match these days is completely scripted like how DDP and Macho used to do it. Guys like HHH try to improvise inside the ring and their matches end up looking like complete shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia actually concerned for the health of some NXT performance center noobs


I'm worried.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Bret shit all over Flair in his own book. Those two never had good matches together and I don't really understand why. You'd think it would've been a slam dunk.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bret shit all over Flair in his own book. Those two never had good matches together and I don't really understand why. You'd think it would've been a slam dunk.



Flair didn't want to drop to him in 92 and held a grudge since.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bret shit all over Flair in his own book. Those two never had good matches together and I don't really understand why. You'd think it would've been a slam dunk.


Bret book any good or is it nothing but bitter narratives?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bret book any good or is it nothing but bitter narratives?



The Bret book is awesome. He gives more backstory than Oda.  He also spends hella pages talking about how thirsty bitches were for him all over the world.

Like he told a story about how Vince got drunk and told everyone to hit their finishers on him in the middle of a strip club.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Like he told a story about how Vince got drunk and told everyone to hit their finishers on him in the middle of a strip club.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

aka, I know you guys are about to destroy the match but I will still try.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

I gained some interesting insight into Hogan during this period. He was
fixated with Dave Meltzer’s Wrestling Observer newsletter, the so-called
“dirt sheet” that a lot of the guys condemn—even though they regularly pass
it around and read all the gossip. Like Bret Hart and Mick Foley, Hogan
thought the Wrestling Observer was the Bible. I swear, he spent more time
talking about Meltzer than Sting, Ted Turner, or Vince McMahon. I once
asked him, “Why would a guy with fifty million in the bank care so much
about Dave Meltzer?”


Big Dave a legend


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Actual quote from Bret's book_...

Pretty Russian girls were lying on the stag rolling condoms over tiny thumblike dicks, getting f*cked and giving blow jobs, while Japanese businessmen fingered them and laughed. It's strange where people end up in life._


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Actual quote from Bret's book_...
> 
> Pretty Russian girls were lying on the stag rolling condoms over tiny thumblike dicks, getting f*cked and giving blow jobs, while Japanese businessmen fingered them and laughed. It's strange where people end up in life._


Not drag's cup of tea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Drag was wondering if there were more stories about Natty in the book.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Holy shit, Bret has a potty mouth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Flair lost respect for Bret because he publicly shitted on Vince for the death of Owen.

Fuck did Flair have to be mad about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Told you Flair spends like half the book kissing Vince's ass.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

This sounds like a fun exercise.  I will play along.

My releases:

Alicia Fox
Dana Brooke
Tamina
The Ascension
Zach Ryder
Jonathan Coachman
Mike Kannelis 
Golddust 
No Way Jose
Mojo Rawley
Primo and Epico
Natalya
Bobby Roode
Kalisto
Hideo Itami


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2018)

Johnathan Coachman
Booby Roode
Golddust
Zach Ryder

It's hard to come up with fifteen. I feel like the way they tell stories is the biggest problem. No clear story developmet and a lack of a consistent WWE champion. Let the belts and competition tell the story. Also don't be afraid to experiment more by showing new matches or bringing back older concepts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

David Flair was smashing Stacy Keibler?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Finished the book.

Damn I spent the entire day reading that.

Crazy how he mentioned Charlotte like twice in the book, meanwhile he mentioned everyone else 10000 times, especially Reid.

And now Charlotte is the one to takeover his legacy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmm, does Flair's book mention his time in TNA.     Wasn't there an incident to which he want more of his pay during their tour in Europe and they left him behind in Dublin because of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, does Flair's book mention his time in TNA.     Wasn't there an incident to which he want more of his pay during their tour in Europe and they left him behind in Dublin because of it.


Nah, he published this in 2004.

It's also funny how he says so many greats could have been goats if drugs and injuries didn't harm their careers. But at this point in time, he had for sure thought Kurt Angle would surpass all that


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Cazz!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2018)

The Big Jackazz might have been more appropriate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Big Cuck getting ready for round 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Ellsworth is announced for that show. It should be Cazz vs Ellsworth.  That would at least serve as a curiosity for some fans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2018)

Ngl I thought this was some virus shit when I first clicked it and the page took a while to load.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Big Cuck getting ready for round 2



Probably going to come out to Real1's "Phoenix" song.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Are posting up Russian Phishing scams as some sort of gift to your warden's uncle?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably going to come out to Real1's "Phoenix" song.




Big Cuck gonna do angles where he's getting cucked by Enzo then loses and has to come out to his poems.

I'm saying poems because Enzo isn't a fucking rapper, he's not even fucking Italian.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd be cool with WWE getting Fenix, I hear that he's one of the best live performers in all of wrestling.

WWE will ruin Pentagon. He'd be cool on NXT but his promos need subtitles, and if you're not going to let him cut promos you're basically wasting money.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

The more I listen to Dave the more I realize he can be full of shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Reid was the one that had a lot of potential to be a pro wrestler if he didn't get fucked up by drugs. I think he signed a TNA contract when he was like 19.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Ain't no way WWE is going to let Pentagon do his arm breaking gimmick. All the soccer moms will go nuts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Did the pressure of being Ric Flairs son get to him


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did the pressure of being Ric Flairs son get to him


Being Ric’s son wasn’t fair for Reid Flair.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

You now remember when Paige tried to get cheap heat by talking about Reid's death and all it did was get everyone mad af, and then they revealed they never got permission to talk about it, so it shook up the Flair family badly and then the WWE pretended it never happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You now remember when Paige tried to get cheap heat by talking about Reid's death and all it did was get everyone mad af, and then they revealed they never got permission to talk about it, so it shook up the Flair family badly and then the WWE pretended it never happened.


Eddies dead!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reid was the one that had a lot of potential to be a pro wrestler if he didn't get fucked up by drugs. I think he signed a TNA contract when he was like 19.



This makes him sound like the Teddy Hart of the Flair family


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

I hear Stardom is about to release a book of their 15 and 16 year old wrestlers in bikinis.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Kerry Von Erich was almost Ivan Drago

I wonder what his career could have been like if he didn't lose a foot and have the drug problem. Him and Magnum TA are the guys I hear who could have been cross over stars.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hear Stardom is about to release a book of their 15 and 16 year old wrestlers in bikinis.


Of course you would have the inside scoop on something like that!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I hear Stardom is about to release a book of their 15 and 16 year old wrestlers in bikinis.



Sounds like something the author of Rurouni Kenshin would fap to


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Kerry Von Erich was almost Ivan Drago
> 
> I wonder what his career could have been like if he didn't lose a foot and have the drug problem. Him and Magnum TA are the guys I hear who could have been cross over stars.


And then three of his other brothers Overdosed or shot themselves.


Bad genes.




SoulTaker said:


> Sounds like something the author of Rurouni Kenshin would fap to


He outta prison yet it is that series forever done now


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

A lot of people in Flair's book died.

Dont think its because of wrestling either. Just seemed like wrestlers back in the day were filled with demons and did a lot of drugs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Kenshin's mangaka paid like a $100 fine for having 509348590348093850 pieces of child porn and now he's started up Kenshin again and no one really gives a damn he's a pedo. Japan wild af.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Kenshin had too many good fights to stay mad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Kenshin's mangaka out here on these streets saying he likes 14 year old girls who are just entering high school age

Dude would probably be into Carmella


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Teddy Hart wrestles like he's Seth Rollins on crack and he's insane. Dude wanted to train his cats how to attack people so he could use them to interfere in matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Teddy Hart wrestles like he's Seth Rollins on crack and he's insane. Dude wanted to train his cats how to attack people so he could use them to interfere in matches.



I think he's wrestling again and doing apron Canadian destroyers in Mexico or some shit. Teddy seems like a GOAT tier fuck up. I think he's still the youngest person to ever sign with WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You now remember when Paige tried to get cheap heat by talking about Reid's death and all it did was get everyone mad af, and then they revealed they never got permission to talk about it, so it shook up the Flair family badly and then the WWE pretended it never happened.


It's excessive.  But I do like reality based storytelling.

For example I want Miz and Cena to fight again.  And 100% Miz needs to talk about Nikki Bella during the feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kenshin's mangaka paid like a $100 fine for having 509348590348093850 pieces of child porn and now he's started up Kenshin again and no one really gives a damn he's a pedo. Japan wild af.




We so in love with anime/manga.


But everything I read or watches documentaries about Japan all points to that place being evil af, especially before and during the wars.

All that evil pent up energy now is placed into sex, j pop, or matches with Suzuki.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

That's cause those motherfuckers won't uncensor pussies in their porn. Drives everyone crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

Ugh this Bears vs Ravens preseason game


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Asian porn pisses me off. Females be sexy and the dudes got no stroke game so they just play with the titties for an hour.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh this Bears vs Ravens *preseason* game


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh this Bears vs Ravens preseason game



We dont watxh TrumpFL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


>


I was hoping to see one series with Allen and Mitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We dont watxh TrumpFL.


But you watch WWTrump


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Asian porn pisses me off. Females be sexy and the dudes got no stroke game so they just play with the titties for an hour.



Why the fuck are you paying so much attention to their stroke that you have actual opinions on it?

Are you really Orlando Jordan?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But you watch WWTrump


Dont talk back


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was hoping to see one series with Allen and Mitch



NFL preseason the trashiest preseason


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Why the fuck are you paying so much attention to their stroke that you have actual opinions on it?
> 
> Are you really Orlando Jordan?



I want a good fuck session when i watch porn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dont talk back



You keep being rude and imma call Natty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> NFL preseason the trashiest preseason


Well being legit that helmet rule gonna be big fuckery


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You keep being rude and imma call Natty


Who


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well being legit that helmet rule gonna be big fuckery



Only if offense remains down, otherwise people won't care as much. I mean there's a bunch of social issues at play but I think it's pretty telling that the NFL is basically the only league not going through a golden age of offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Only if offense remains down, otherwise people won't care as much. I mean there's a bunch of social issues at play but I think it's pretty telling that the NFL is basically the only league not going through a golden age of offense.


Actually a play just happened at the start that implimented the penalty already.  I mean defenses are gonna struggle to learn to not to hit


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Raw needs Dean and Jason Jordan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2018)

Best Japanese porn is the ones where they bring in a huge black dude that's like two feet taller than all the other girls and he just pipes all of them while tossing them around like like he's Braun in a multi man match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Best Japanese porn is the ones where they bring in a huge black dude that's like two feet taller than all the other girls and he just pipes all of them while tossing them around like like he's Braun in a multi man match.



Pm these links.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2018)

Kane is the mayor officially.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Lana and Zelina latched on to one of my comments about a Zelina Vega interview on twitter.

Another win for my WWE social media career.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw needs Dean and Jason Jordan.


Fuck happened to Dean?? wasn't he supposed to be back by now?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck happened to Dean?? wasn't he supposed to be back by now?


No.  The most optimistic of time tables didn’t have back this quick.

Jordan on the other hand.  I heard he was ready over a month ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

Its best JJ rest as long as possible with a neck injury


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  The most optimistic of time tables didn’t have back this quick.
> 
> Jordan on the other hand.  I heard he was ready over a month ago.



While true couple weeks ago it was said he wasn't cleared



being basically the most recent talk about him


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kane is the mayor officially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats to Glenn.  So it will probably mean Kane will be out of action for a bit while Glenn does his mayoral duties then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

mfw Glen Jacobs solves all disputes with a Buried Alive match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw needs Dean and Jason Jordan.


Dean can stay away from this shit fest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuck happened to Dean?? wasn't he supposed to be back by now?


Nah hes back by Summerslam or September.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats to Glenn.  So it will probably mean Kane will be out of action for a bit while Glenn does his mayoral duties then.


Sounds to me like retirement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2018)

Once he won the primary it wasn't in doubt, Knox is deep red and he even said so himself that his opponent was brave to compete in a place they had no chance of winning.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Kane is the man but fuck Glen Jacobs.

Also this had me roaring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow this years MYC actually might be worth watching. Tbh last year was shit, it was probably the worst of the indy tournaments that WWE has done.

Sienna is an actual worker too. Bad timing for Rosemary's injury because if Madison Rayne got the call it's hard to imagine Rosemary wouldn't have.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Get that fake ass Yoko Kurama outta here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

This friend Glen Jacobs coming out to Kane's slow chemical theme for his speech.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

Aliester Black hurt?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow this years MYC actually might be worth watching. Tbh last year was shit, it was probably the worst of the indy tournaments that WWE has done.
> 
> Sienna is an actual worker too. Bad timing for Rosemary's injury because if Madison Rayne got the call it's hard to imagine Rosemary wouldn't have.



Wow, very surprised Sienna was called upon but should make for an interesting tournament.  Hmm, thought Rosemary was still under Impact's contract though sad for her injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

School already emailing me about things I am not prepared for.
I feel so unprofessional. It's time for me to grow up lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> School already emailing me about things I am not prepared for.
> I feel so unprofessional. It's time for me to grow up lol.


nah fuck school. post up, light up and lets play some san andreas.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Look at SAF trying to fuck up a young black man's future like he's Kardashian or some shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

SAF is the reason why black people cant rise above in America.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah fuck school. post up, light up and lets play some san andreas.


Chill, Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

When I first started my career I had a job that had me working out of my home office quite a bit.  So it seems like I was playing a lot of Halo 2 during business hours.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SAF is the reason why black people cant rise above in America.


Nah that's the cops.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Aliester Black hurt?


Heard its only for 3ish weeks so he may be fine for TakeOver. Worst case scenario have Ciampa "attack" Black pre-match to take him out then have Black do something for the finish then give Ciampa and Black a 1v1 on NXT TV.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Look at SAF trying to fuck up a young black man's future like he's Kardashian or some shit


School is a scam anyway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nah that's the cops.


SAF admitting he's a cop.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill, Hulk Hogan.


Did you have KFC for lunch, brother?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SAF admitting he's a cop.


I would never steer a young man off the right path.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

I totally forgot Roman had plants front row a couple of months ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

SAF like that black cop in Boyz N the Hood that hates young blacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2018)

Never would I plant drugs on a black man and claim they were his.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

Congrats Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm disappointed in you guys.  I read over 40 posts in this thread today.

And I was the only person that hyped up Evolution!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed in you guys.  I read over 40 posts in this thread today.
> 
> *And I was the only person that hyped up Evolution!*


Funny one aren't you?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Summerslam is a failure.  I'm moving on to the next big one.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Funny one aren't you?


This is gonna be the best tits and ass PPV ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed in you guys.  I read over 40 posts in this thread today.
> 
> And I was the only person that hyped up Evolution!



So you're also Steph?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So you're also Steph?


You gay?  Why you not hyped for this PPV?  Explain Nemesis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2018)

Hmm, so Ronda not having a match at that PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

One thing WWE lied about is Ronda being a full time performer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Ronda not having a match at that PPV.


Don't really think we can make that judgement call for sure just based on the poster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Ronda vs Nattie at Evolution?

(WWE drastically overrates Nattie if true.)


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

Posting from On the Run II.

Turning up to Khaled

[HASHTAG]#DrunkTaker[/HASHTAG]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2018)

So any of you guys going to pick up either Infinity War or Deadpool 2 when they come out later this month.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any of you guys going to pick up either Infinity War or Deadpool 2 when they come out later this month.


Deadpool 2.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You gay?  Why you not hyped for this PPV?  Explain Nemesis.



TBH I am more hyped than most of these PPVs which is generic raw/smackdown you have to pay extra for.  Shouldn't be a bad set of matches.  So on a scale of 1-10 I'm at a 5.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

8.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any of you guys going to pick up either Infinity War or Deadpool 2 when they come out later this month.



Getting both.  I'm not poor like child vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

WWE main roster matches are ass for the most part. What’s the last 4 star match they put on that wasn’t from 205 or NXT.

Shits as dire as 2008 in terms of work rate


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 3, 2018)

Last TV 4+* non-PPV main roster match? Now that is a damn good question. Probably Rollins's IC Title match with Finn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Last TV 4+* non-PPV main roster match? Now that is a damn good question. Probably Rollins's IC Title match with Finn.


Seth hour long match??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE main roster matches are ass for the most part. What’s the last 4 star match they put on that wasn’t from 205 or NXT.
> 
> Shits as dire as 2008 in terms of work rate



205 Live has never had a good match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 205 Live has never had a good match.


Crickets dont even make a sound during 205


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

Tony Nese sucks in all crowd heat within a five mile radius with his anti-charisma.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tony Nese sucks in all crowd heat within a five mile radius with his anti-charisma.


That’s why he is on my list of 15 to get rid of.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 3, 2018)

You haven’t watched 205 Live if you think there’s never been a good match.

Seeing Beyonce’s ass in person i’m sorry I ever hated on her because god dayum she’s just twerking her ass in every track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

They have good matches but i dont care.


It doesnt amount to nothing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm hanging in on Raw because we have like an 8 month storyline focused on the cucking of Buddy Murphy.  I'm desperate to see it come to fruition.

Smackdown is good.

I occasionally watch NXT.

I might tune into a 205 match occasionally.  But for the most part I don't care.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 3, 2018)

205 gors to pre show

Who cares


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2018)

Scarlett Bordeaux cutting the greatest promo in women's history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They have good matches but i dont care.
> 
> 
> It doesnt amount to nothing



If you don't watch the show then how would you even know. Like wtf, why watch wrestling if you don't care they're actually putting on good matches. It's not like you're watching some good shit like Breaking Bad, all the acting sucks, the scripts for the promos are garbage, so what does it doesn't amount to nothing even mean.

Nothing on the main roster amounts to anything because none of the material has any impact. Brock Lesnar has been the champion for 500 days and has like 2 good defenses. So what in this company actually matters if you can't even stump for the only shit in the company's main roster that has actually thought out storylines because it's the one main roster entity that VKM doesn't care to fuck up.

Like really what show are you watching where things amount to anything when fucking Roman is the number 1 contender and Bobby Lashley beat his ass at the PPV and lost to him the next night on regular TV? The actual fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux cutting the greatest promo in women's history.




Her nudes are online. I should post them in the PMs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If you don't watch the show then how would you even know. Like wtf, why watch wrestling if you don't care they're actually putting on good matches. It's not like you're watching some good shit like Breaking Bad, all the acting sucks, the scripts for the promos are garbage, so what does it doesn't amount to nothing even mean.
> 
> Nothing on the main roster amounts to anything because none of the material has any impact. Brock Lesnar has been the champion for 500 days and has like 2 good defenses. So what in this company actually matters if you can't even stump for the only shit in the company's main roster that has actually thought out storylines because it's the one main roster entity that VKM doesn't care to fuck up.
> 
> Like really what show are you watching where things amount to anything when fucking Roman is the number 1 contender and Bobby Lashley beat his ass at the PPV and lost to him the next night on regular TV? The actual fuck.




You typed all this just for cedric vs gulak to be in the pre show match for ten mins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

Someone i knew died today

15th person i knew this summer

My town cursed


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

Wow.  Lana blocked me on twitter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

whats your twitter


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

Check it out:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

What did I do?  Nothing really.  I was having fun with the back and forth between Lana and Zelina.  And I responded to something Lana said with an extremely innocuous message.

I think she just didn't want Zelina fans on her timeline.

She's definitely thin-skinned though.  And I hate the word, but it seems like it fits.  Lana is easily triggered.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Someone i knew died today
> 
> 15th person i knew this summer
> 
> My town cursed


Probably some Final Destination shit going on over there. Get out while you can.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

You can’t cheat death.  It always collects.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux cutting the greatest promo in women's history.


Ffs Emma!  That’s all wwe wanted from you!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

Rukia wont tell me his twitter smh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You typed all this just for cedric vs gulak to be in the pre show match for ten mins.



So in other words you can't even begin to explain your incongruent reasoning for something mattering in this company when nothing does actually matter. Cool.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias

Becky glaring at the monitor to close out Smackdown is like the best thing to ever happen for her character.





WhatADrag said:


> Rukia wont tell me his twitter smh.


We talk here.  Do we really have to be social media buddies too?  Come on dude.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2018)

Time for some WoS in the UK. Stu Bennett (Barrett) still likes saying Bad News while on commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What did I do?  Nothing really.  I was having fun with the back and forth between Lana and Zelina.  And I responded to something Lana said with an extremely innocuous message.
> 
> I think she just didn't want Zelina fans on her timeline.
> 
> She's definitely thin-skinned though.  And I hate the word, but it seems like it fits.  Lana is easily triggered.



They paranoid about anything perceived as even slightly bad .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2018)

Rukia out there sliding into DMs and sending Lana dick pics


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So in other words you can't even begin to explain your incongruent reasoning for something mattering in this company when nothing does actually matter. Cool.



205 live doesnt have fan or company interest. Why should I care?

I dont even know what started this argument since I was drunk.

I must have pressed your buttons and you took the bait.


I remember you saying youre gonna do anything to justifiy spending 9.99 so you justifiy 205 live.

As smart as you are you know 205 live on the preshow is just for people to finish pooping or grabbing that pizza and the 205 show is just for the drunks to sober up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2018)

The Miz speaks true facts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 205 live doesnt have fan or company interest. Why should I care?
> 
> I dont even know what started this argument since I was drunk.
> 
> ...



No what you said made little to no sense and you got called on it. Like why are you even pretending like 205 isn’t comparable to the indy feds when it has comparable crowds to a lot of super indys. Multiple people on 205 live have had success or drawn other places before getting there. It’s like saying no one watches NXT because it operated at a loss.

The shows are 4 hours now, there’s poop and matches to go wait on line for food for littered all over the card. Like you’re seriously trying to say that garbage like Jinder Mahal’s matches matter more because they take place on the main roster proper? There’s no logical thoroughline in your thinking what you’re saying is you don’t watch it so it doesn’t matter. I’m calling you out for having a wack opinion and no logic to make that opinion have any merit.

And I can justify my 9.99 with the library of old shit I watch because i’m not myopic millennial who thinks wrestling started when Cena and Orton got pushed. Hell I watched Summerslam 88 this morning before heading to a garden party.

I love you like a bro and i’m not out to bury you because Rukia saying no to a twitter follow is already a dishonorable burial. I’pp always argue against someone who talks out of their ass when there’s a good wrestling product that delivers on being actual sports entertainment as opposed to entertainment that doesn’t even meet the standard of regular TV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> No what you said made little to no sense and you got called on it. Like why are you even pretending like 205 isn’t comparable to the indy feds when it has comparable crowds to a lot of super indys. Multiple people on 205 live have had success or drawn other places before getting there. It’s like saying no one watches NXT because it operated at a loss.
> 
> The shows are 4 hours now, there’s poop and matches to go wait on line for food for littered all over the card. Like you’re seriously trying to say that garbage like Jinder Mahal’s matches matter more because they take place on the main roster proper? There’s no logical thoroughline in your thinking what you’re saying is you don’t watch it so it doesn’t matter. I’m calling you out for having a wack opinion and no logic to make that opinion have any merit.
> 
> ...




I dont know what to tell you man.
I have no interest in anything 205 does. I dont care if they have great matches when I am not emotionally invested in anything they do and there is no hype surrounding it when a majority of the world doesnt care.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont know what to tell you man.
> I have no interest in anything 205 does. I dont care if they have great matches when I am not emotionally invested in anything they do and there is no hype surrounding it when a majority of the world doesnt care.



Idc if you watch i’m saying don’t speak on it if you’re not going to give the new version of the show a real chance. Keep that toxic ass negativity to yourself.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love you like a bro and i’m not out to bury you



Incoming betrayal within a month.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2018)

Noam Dar is still the worst wrestler I've ever seen. Just from an overall package. He makes 205Live the worst show in wrestling right behind NWA Hollywood and ROH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

Season 2 of My Hero Academia is picking up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

Oda’s kids sing the Hero Academia OPs on family trips which has made Oda scared shitless of Horikoshi coming for his crown.

The truth is anyone except Isayama can be the top guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

Im finally in the anime where I stopped reading in the manga.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im finally in the anime where I stopped reading in the manga.



I think the Sports Festival arc is one of the places the series can grip you. I know the structure of the series is simple but if you really dissect how Horikoshi builds his arcs it’s like combining good qualities from a lot of the greats who came before him then putting it in a subterfuge. Lots of people make the Naruto comparison but I see a lot of Akira Toriyama’s influence in his work. 

Keep going till you get to season 3 episode 4. I think AoT had the best action sequence of the season though, the end of season 3 episode 1 and episode 2 are pretty special.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> When I shit on Adam Cole they’re actually valid criticism built from watching him for a few years now. Adam Cole had 3 lame ass runs as ROH champion and his best matches were against KOR who has good matches with 90% of the guys he works. See how I backed my opinion up by showing a grasp of the guys work?
> 
> Your take on 205 is devoid of anything other than generalizations that are generic drivel. At least Ghost picked a specific wrestler who actually does suck and presented a reason why he thinks he sucks, beyond how obviously bad he is.




I keep telling you Im not emotionally invested because there seems to be no interest/hype about the product and it feels like none of it matters to me since they only earn making the pre show.

Just because you wont take that answer doesnt make it invalid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the Sports Festival arc is one of the places the series can grip you. I know the structure of the series is simple but if you really dissect how Horikoshi builds his arcs it’s like combining good qualities from a lot of the greats who came before him then putting it in a subterfuge. Lots of people make the Naruto comparison but I see a lot of Akira Toriyama’s influence in his work.
> 
> Keep going till you get to season 3 episode 4. I think AoT had the best action sequence of the season though, the end of season 3 episode 1 and episode 2 are pretty special.




I didnt like the sports festival arc. I dont know if its because I am comparing that arc to other series tournaments or what, but it didn't strike me on the edge of my seat, which leaves me questioning why is the series so highly praised among with the goats already.

But I am still watching. The hero killer: Stain episodes were dope as hell. Some dude just talked about how Stain inspired a bunch of villains and then panned to this dude with burned marks over his face and this little girl.

They look dope as hell and now I am interested.

I never disliked MHA. I enjoyed the first season. I dislike the overhype for it because nothing that I have seen so far has been groundbreaking/legendary. Like at college Id go to the anime club (lol I know dont judge) and everyone loved MHA as the greatest thing ever. But when I ask these fools if they have ever watched Yu Yu Hakusho, Kenshin, original Dragonball, etc. These mother fuckers hit me with the, "its on my list to watch soon." 


Like these bitches dont know shit. And I see that often online as well.

Sorry for the rant but in a summary I like MHA but I feel like its overhyped from what I seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I didnt like the sports festival arc. I dont know if its because I am comparing that arc to other series tournaments or what, but it didn't strike me on the edge of my seat, which leaves me questioning why is the series so highly praised among with the goats already.
> 
> But I am still watching. The hero killer: Stain episodes were dope as hell. Some dude just talked about how Stain inspired a bunch of villains and then panned to this dude with burned marks over his face and this little girl.
> 
> ...


Thats the same how I feel about OP now. Overhyped.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2018)

Oda drawing some racist af Japanese charicatures these days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Time for some WoS in the UK. Stu Bennett (Barrett) still likes saying Bad News while on commentary.


I miss him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> No what you said made little to no sense and you got called on it. Like why are you even pretending like 205 isn’t comparable to the indy feds when it has comparable crowds to a lot of super indys. Multiple people on 205 live have had success or drawn other places before getting there. It’s like saying no one watches NXT because it operated at a loss.
> 
> The shows are 4 hours now, there’s poop and matches to go wait on line for food for littered all over the card. Like you’re seriously trying to say that garbage like Jinder Mahal’s matches matter more because they take place on the main roster proper? There’s no logical thoroughline in your thinking what you’re saying is you don’t watch it so it doesn’t matter. I’m calling you out for having a wack opinion and no logic to make that opinion have any merit.
> 
> ...



Why you so triggered man? 

You know 205 sucks when Mr. Glass Cannon, Hideo Itami was transferred there


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I didnt like the sports festival arc. I dont know if its because I am comparing that arc to other series tournaments or what, but it didn't strike me on the edge of my seat, which leaves me questioning why is the series so highly praised among with the goats already.
> 
> But I am still watching. The hero killer: Stain episodes were dope as hell. Some dude just talked about how Stain inspired a bunch of villains and then panned to this dude with burned marks over his face and this little girl.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much how I feel about MHA. But people will overhype any new series that comes around and isn't outright ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Scarlett Bordeaux cutting the greatest promo in women's history.


Scarlett Bordeaux gonna bring back the bra and panties matches. bless this girl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is pretty much how I feel about MHA. But people will overhype any new series that comes around and isn't outright ass.



MHA is a fun watch but honestly I prefer watching the classics when given the chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is pretty much how I feel about MHA. But people will overhype any new series that comes around and isn't outright ass.


I mean by this logic people will overhype old series that were fine to good but act like they're masterpieces.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA is a fun watch but honestly I prefer watching the classics when given the chance.


Yet you still haven't watched Space Cobra.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Hmm, AoT season 3 getting ready to air in a few weeks on Toonami.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean by this logic people will overhype old series that were fine to good but act like they're masterpieces.


People will do that too. But MhA season 1 was so unremarkable I can understand why. It barely holds up to an average series from the 80s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yet you still haven't watched Space Cobra.



Ordered that complete TV series earlier on today at under $40 at Right Stuf while it's in supply.   Birthday present to myself that should be here in week or two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

Holy shit, Toonami getting JoJo Diamond is Unbreakable at the same time AoT season three airs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ordered that complete TV series earlier on today at under $40 at Right Stuf while it's in supply.   Birthday present to myself that should be here in week or two.


hahah you really held out for the right time didn't you?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> hahah you really held out for the right time didn't you?



I waited up to seven years to get vol. 6 for Overman King Gainer so patience is something I know well.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I waited up to seven years to get vol. 6 for Overman King Gainer so patience is something I know well.


That's another series that needs a licenses rescue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> People will do that too. But MhA season 1 was so unremarkable I can understand why. It barely holds up to an average series from the 80s.


True for most it was slow and boring but thats how I felt about OP at the beginning.Building up characters especially with how big the cast is revolves a lot of time but yea we all overhype one thing or another .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That's another series that needs a licenses rescue.



Sentai Filmworks has it now.  Was license rescued at the same time as Big O and Betterman.  Though Big O was the only one given a release.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

I'll be honest I'm the biggest mark here and so sometimes I feel out of my element with you guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll be honest I'm the biggest mark here and so sometimes I feel out of my element with you guys.



With the anime talk.  Been watching since the early 90's but started collecting around the late 90's to now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> With the anime talk.  Been watching since the early 90's but started collecting around the late 90's to now.


That and wrestling in general . The anime talks showed me even when I watch serious shows I pay attention during binging but forget afterwards


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

In all honesty, I really need to catalog what I have in my collection.  Have quite a bit of DVDs that I need to find out if I need to find which series I need to finish collecting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Watch the whole series on YouTube.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sentai Filmworks has it now.  Was license rescued at the same time as Big O and Betterman.  Though Big O was the only one given a release.


Wow Overman King Gainer is licensed and Sentai isn't releasing it?? Well didn't they also get Angel Links the spin off series to Outaw Star yet has sat on it all this time???


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Outlaw Star is fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Gene Starwind killed a lot of people with his caster shells.

And I remember the MacDougal brothers too.  What a good ass show!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

I don’t know Angel Links.  I was thinking of Angel Beats and wondering what the fuck it had to do with Outlaw Star.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

A sampling.  Daily Lives of High School Boys is legendary.  Funny asf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Please explain this to me @SoulTaker @teddy


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2018)

You too are wondering how yoshiko hasn't qualified for the g1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Outlaw Star is fucking awesome.



I will fight anyone that disagrees with this statement.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please explain this to me @SoulTaker @teddy



It's Japan, what's to explain?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Wednesday and Thursday.  The Mae Young Classic.  The most talent ever assembled for a women's event?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wednesday and Thursday.  The Mae Young Classic.  The most talent ever assembled for a women's event?



We eating brother.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wednesday and Thursday.  The Mae Young Classic.  The most talent ever assembled for a women's event?



Big Egg Wrestling Universe is pretty much the greatest women's wrestling event that will ever exist. It sold out the Tokyo Dome!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Can't believe WWE puts some trash ass performance center bitches that have never wrestled a match in their life in a tournmanent where Meiko Satomura will literally kill women.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ouch! Shit.


They were trying to murder each other


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

How old are we man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Wow, Cena's hair didn't look like complete shit back then.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Yo Ed, Edd, and Eddy funny still.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wow, Cena's hair didn't look like complete shit back then.


Fucks up with Cena's hair anyways? It looks like some kinda fade that's been trying to run away from him for years now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> They were trying to murder each other



They crazy.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

I cringe when I see those gifs. Jesus Christ on an ice cream sundae!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Naito and Ibushi are stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They crazy.


Yes they are.


[S-A-F] said:


> I cringe when I see those gifs. Jesus Christ on an ice cream sundae!!!!


Yeeee watch the G1 homie


Rukia said:


> Naito and Ibushi are stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> Yeeee watch the G1 homie
> 
> ]


It sounds like this thing has been going on for weeks now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It sounds like this thing has been going on for weeks now.


Yep im watching night 15 

Apology accepted 

Go at your own pace.There is quality wrestling. There are 3 nights left but they are breaks.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

Also with quality english commentary


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> It sounds like this thing has been going on for weeks now.


10000 years.

Hard to keep up.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 10000 years.
> 
> Hard to keep up.


There are breaks here and there between shows

Apology accepted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

It’s too long.  People are actually less interested now than they were two weeks ago.

At least in my country.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s too long.  People are actually less interested now than they were two weeks ago.
> 
> At least in my country.


Im still on like day 5.

When i move back to school ill catch up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

teddy said:


> You too are wondering how yoshiko hasn't qualified for the g1



It was a crime 



Nemesis said:


> It's Japan, what's to explain?



Well it was more entertaining than Raw but why did he do it? Who supplied it? How'd they get the crowd to buy in?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Also Tonga made fun of Superman Punch


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

This year's G1 has been easier to follow for me. They go for 2-3 days then they're off 2-3 days so it's not like where they hit you with 10 shows in a row. The matches are short-ish because it's a 30 minute time limit. It's often described as a sprint because a lot of the matches are 10-15 minutes. There's maybe 1 draw every few years, Tanahashi and Okada are the guys.

Toru Yano is an automatic skip. So is Yoshi-Hashi but I hear that he's basically getting shat on by all the top tiers of A-block.

I've definitely been overwhelmed by past G1s but I just snipe the best matches/ones that are of interest. The worst matches I watched this year were basically Tama Tonga's. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Well it was more entertaining than Raw but why did he do it? Who supplied it? How'd they get the crowd to buy in?



Ibushi is a weirdo and DDT is weird as fuck. I think the conceit was that Ibushi is so good at prowrestling he can literally have a 3 star match with a blowup doll. This is the same fed Omega had a match with a 12 year old girl. As for why the crowd would buy into this well Japan really values athleticism especially if it's quirky. 

Flip Gordon is trash and the dude actually gets pops because he has this one spot where he tears his pants off in the middle of his flip.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> This year's G1 has been easier to follow for me. They go for 2-3 days then they're off 2-3 days so it's not like where they hit you with 10 shows in a row. The matches are short-ish because it's a 30 minute time limit. It's often described as a sprint because a lot of the matches are 10-15 minutes. There's maybe 1 draw every few years, Tanahashi and Okada are the guys.
> 
> Toru Yano is an automatic skip. So is Yoshi-Hashi but I hear that he's basically getting shat on by all the top tiers of A-block.
> 
> ...


Well I guess Ibushi gonna be my boy now . Dudes too good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Also Tonga took shots at all of you .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Also you guys are saying MHA is typical and the tournament arc plays out completely differently than 99.9% of every tournament arc to actually take place. 

As a companion piece to MHA and pretty much all anime Hirohiko Araki's book on creating manga is pretty eye opening. The reason I bring it up is because he breaks down what he believes is the formula or Royal Road to manga and you can see how similarly structured a lot of manga is to what Araki is positing. Things like characters must have upward momentum in their arcs and to never delve into negativity with the protagonist, essentially superman booking for your manga. This particularly struck me when I picked OP back up and saw Luffy v Katakuri because it was essentially the epitome of the protagonist being traditionally resolute. Compare that to Deku who takes Ls but actually comes out looking strong in defeat and doesn't have those "lost my smile" aspects to his arcs. 

Subversion of tropes isn't the end all be all but I do think that creators who are able to subvert tropes and make something original are awesome. That's part of what I dig about Horikoshi because he reminds me a lot of what I enjoyed about early Toriyama and Togashi before he decided to make the shota edition of brokeback. 


Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I guess Ibushi gonna be my boy now . Dudes too good



He's a psycho. Ibushi got banned from the Budokan for moonsaulting off the balcony onto Omega like 6 years ago. I think he broke his neck a few years ago and came up with his own brand of physical therapy to strengthen his neck muscles. When he was in the CWC I remember Nakamura going on Jericho's pod and just being like Ibushi is a weird friend who doesn't care about money. Ibushi said he turned down a 6 figure downside from HHH who raised the offer like 3 times because he thought Ibushi was playing hardball.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also you guys are saying MHA is typical and the tournament arc plays out completely differently than 99.9% of every tournament arc to actually take place.
> 
> As a companion piece to MHA and pretty much all anime Hirohiko Araki's book on creating manga is pretty eye opening. The reason I bring it up is because he breaks down what he believes is the formula or Royal Road to manga and you can see how similarly structured a lot of manga is to what Araki is positing. Things like characters must have upward momentum in their arcs and to never delve into negativity with the protagonist, essentially superman booking for your manga. This particularly struck me when I picked OP back up and saw Luffy v Katakuri because it was essentially the epitome of the protagonist being traditionally resolute. Compare that to Deku who takes Ls but actually comes out looking strong in defeat and doesn't have those "lost my smile" aspects to his arcs.
> 
> ...


Nani?!!!! He gave up 6 figures


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also Tonga took shots at all of you .



Tonga is a worse wrestler than Leakee


Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!!!! He gave up 6 figures



Yep. I think Meltzer said it was 150 per year for 3 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tonga is a worse wrestler than Leakee
> 
> 
> Yep. I think Meltzer said it was 150 per year for 3 years.



He's not wrong though  



Well jesus all respect for not selling out. He's true to himself . In today's day and age it's easy to sell out


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I honestly think VKM forgets that he books the same matches over and over again. Senility.


Like I said, it's been reported multiple times Vince forgets what happens the previous week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

What a fucking tool this guy is.

I'm skipping Raw.  Fuck that dead show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Why were you tuning into Raw anyway?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why were you tuning into Raw anyway?


Habit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Hopefully the Mae Young Classic won't let me down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Habit.


I broke that months ago.



Rukia said:


> Hopefully the Mae Young Classic won't let me down.


Thought that was Proxy Paige in that thumbnail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Paige got gangbanged by wrestlers so your claim is accurate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

I have seen Xia a few times.  I like her.  But she's not a finished product. She's a prospect.  She's going to have a tough go of it with several masters in this tournament.

But she can play the cute role pretty well.  There's something there.  She got over better in Stardom than pretty much any of the other gaijin performers.

Probably ready for NXT in 2-3 years if she keeps progressing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Drag.  What ever happened with your 205 Live convo with ST?  Who won that disagreement?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige got gangbanged by wrestlers so your claim is accurate.



My boy Black HBK, Xavier Wood.



Rukia said:


> I have seen Xia a few times.  I like her.  But she's not a finished product. She's a prospect.  She's going to have a tough go of it with several masters in this tournament.
> 
> But she can play the cute role pretty well.  There's something there.  She got over better in Stardom than pretty much any of the other gaijin performers.
> 
> Probably ready for NXT in 2-3 years if she keeps progressing.



She's only got 118 matches according to cagematch so you might be onto something.

Someone actually tried to figure out wrestling development curves by the amount of matches. 118 is a pretty low number.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!!!! He gave up 6 figures



36 now. might regret that. i say get your money while you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Also you guys are saying MHA is typical and the tournament arc plays out completely differently than 99.9% of every tournament arc to actually take place.


yea cause that time the attempt to do something different sucked. lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> 36 now. might regret that. i say get your money while you can.



He's so weird dude I don't think he regrets it at all


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> 36 now. might regret that. i say get your money while you can.


I think he makes six figures in Japan though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea cause that time the attempt to do something different sucked. lol



So the main character should win every fight and never take a loss? Sounds boring as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He isn't wrong but it's like yo should you really be the one doing this shit? It's kind of tryharding to be a cool heel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But try hard heel can be a good heel especially with some smarks


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think he makes six figures in Japan though.



The rumor is that all the NJPW guys make similar money to everyone except the tippy top guys in WWE who are pulling in 7 figures with their licensing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> 36 now. might regret that. i say get your money while you can.


Yea I get this line of thinking as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The rumor is that all the NJPW guys make similar money to everyone except the tippy top guys in WWE who are pulling in 7 figures with their licensing.


Shield boys make about 10 Million dollars a year between the three


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

I did see him fight Adam Page earlier this year.  And in a random throw away match.  Ibushi put on a hell of a performance.  But even in that match he took some nasty bumps.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shield boys make about 10 Million dollars a year between the three


Omega for example.

I believe he is making great money.  But is he making in that 3-4 million range like his sempai AJ Styles?  I doubt it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But try hard heel can be a good heel especially with some smarks



I agree with this but Tama is just so stagnant to me at least. It feels like NJPW wanted to really give him a singles run because he did beat Tanahashi in his first G1 but he's never capitalized on whatever potential they see in him. He's kind of shitting up the G1.

I think the 3rd of Haku's son is the most interesting but I haven't seen that much of his work. He's a really big dude at like 6'6 or so. I'd be into him and Fale as a twin towers gimmick. I actually kind of like Fale he's great at his character imo.



Rukia said:


> I did see him fight Adam Page earlier this year.  And in a random throw away match.  Ibushi put on a hell of a performance.  But even in that match he took some nasty bumps.



He's a psycho and I think it's a miracle he can even still go


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Attack On Titan has always been dark, but the methods the protagonists have used in episode 2, damn.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm not saying fire/ice boy should have won but his loss could have been handled better


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

I haven't watched mha.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

I get what SAF tryna say.

The way the tournament was used was different from anyway I have ever seen. That still doesnt mean I found that arc entirely entertaining.


Gotta seperate the concepts of creativity/enjoyment.

Im prettt sure a lot of people liked that arc tho.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Anime just seems so dead to me.

It used to be every season had 3-4 good watchable shows.  Back in the day I was a Kira Yamato in the anime section.  Watching everything!  Now I barely care and I barely watch anything.  We are lucky to get two good shows a year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

The original Steins Gate was a great series.  I hate that they made a sequel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I agree with this but Tama is just so stagnant to me at least. It feels like NJPW wanted to really give him a singles run because he did beat Tanahashi in his first G1 but he's never capitalized on whatever potential they see in him. He's kind of shitting up the G1.
> 
> I think the 3rd of Haku's son is the most interesting but I haven't seen that much of his work. He's a really big dude at like 6'6 or so. I'd be into him and Fale as a twin towers gimmick. I actually kind of like Fale he's great at his character imo.
> 
> ...


Probably hasn't found his niche. Maybe he's not meant to be heel?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Castlevania season 2 on Netflix though.  I'm ready for that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Netflix anime is a shame

Hulu is where its at.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

I never followed seasonal animes.
Thats what geeks do. I just watch what I want. And that ranges from the animes praised today to oldschool.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

I think my next series is probably going to be Promised Neverland. I hear it's all kinds of fucked up.

I might get back into Feng Shen Ji



Rukia said:


> The original Steins Gate was a great series.  I hate that they made a sequel.



Really? I've seen it come up on my recommendations a few times but never sat down and tried it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I never followed seasonal animes.
> Thats what geeks do. I just watch what I want. And that ranges from the animes praised today to oldschool.


I do the same now.  But you know what I notice?  None of the shows are 2018 or 2017.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Didn't JJBA have a really dope season in 2017 that people were raving about?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Someone actually tried to figure out wrestling development curves by the amount of matches. 118 is a pretty low number.



Kairi was barely over 100 matches when she won the Stardom title. Meiko couldn't respect that so she crushed her at every turn. Last I checked, she's still under 400 and she's been wrestling for 7 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think something we kind of lose sight of with the international guys is that it's a huge commitment to move across the ocean for the promise of money and a shot to be in the biggest wrestling company. These guys aren't robots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno bro. maybe Its just not my type of series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think my next series is probably going to be Promised Neverland. I hear it's all kinds of fucked up.
> 
> I might get back into Feng Shen Ji
> 
> ...



I am 35 chapters into the Promised Neverland. I reccommend it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

You also gotta take into consideration guys from NJPW Merch Sales


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

What was that killing series with the really yandere pink haired girl?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kairi was barely over 100 matches when she won the Stardom title. Meiko couldn't respect that so she crushed her at every turn. Last I checked, she's still under 400 and she's been wrestling for 7 years.



Is it because Joshi promotions don't run as many shows? I just looked up Io for a comparison point and she's at 544 in 11 years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What was that killing series with the really yandere pink haired girl?



Darling in the Franx or whatever it's called?

I read a review of the finale on ANN and the reviewer basically just wrote about how the anime made him/her hate their job and they couldn't be happier to review a different series.



WhatADrag said:


> I am 35 chapters into the Promised Neverland. I reccommend it.



I was talking in discord about how much I love Yoko Kurama for murdering that 10 year old and that's why it was recommended to me.



[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno bro. maybe Its just not my type of series.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I was talking in discord about how much I love Yoko Kurama for murdering that 10 year old and that's why it was recommended to me.



Yeah, probably on the darker side that I am not used to coming fron Shonen. Also, I'm not used to female characters as the main protagonists from Shonen.

But word you got a discord?

lets make a group chat for the naruto fam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

No I looked it up.  Future Diary.  That was a pretty entertaining show.  That's a recent anime success.  But even that is > 5 years old.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

All I know about that anime is that some chick gets gang raped then becomes the leader of the cult that gang raped her


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lets make a group chat for the naruto fam.



I'm down to try it but I feel like we'd post less here if that happened


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm down to try it but I feel like we'd post less here if that happened


Nah I have group chats for other sites and we still posts on the forums.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Is it because Joshi promotions don't run as many shows? I just looked up Io for a comparison point and she's at 544 in 11 years.



Yeah, Joshi promotions on average will run 1 or 2 shows a week but the majority of wrestlers will work several promotions at the same time. Stardom wrestlers only work for Stardom, so their totals will likely be lower. Io was also blackballed for like a year because of her drug arrest, so that affects her total.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Io and Asuka still hate each other. I hope they get into a backstage brawl and both don't get punished because Vince doesn't even care about Asian women.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

can't wait till she loses to Liv Morgan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Is this even allowed by E?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Darling in the Franx or whatever it's called?
> 
> I read a review of the finale on ANN and the reviewer basically just wrote about how the anime made him/her hate their job and they couldn't be happier to review a different series.
> 
> ...


Darling in the Franxx makes WWE writing look good


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Hogan gonna reform the nWo and take the Universal title from Brock.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan gonna reform the nWo and take the Universal title from Brock.


Go make a discord now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go make a discord now.



I already have a discord.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

uh.......so this shit was wacky


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I already have a discord.


join the group mother fucker. 

Its just ST and I right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan gonna reform the nWo and take the Universal title from Brock.


Fuck yeah!  Hogan!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> join the group mother fucker.
> 
> Its just ST and I right now.



The only reason anyone should use discord is to talk to cam girls.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The only reason anyone should use discord is to talk to cam girls.





Dean Ambrose said:


> uh.......so this shit was wacky


The biggest shock in this video is Orton being in No Mercy.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He's so weird dude I don't think he regrets it at all





Rukia said:


> I think he makes six figures in Japan though.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea I get this line of thinking as well.



Hope there's a door open for him if he changes his mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

We got 3 of us in discord now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We got 3 of us in discord now.


4!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The biggest shock in this video is Orton being in No Mercy.


Old wrestling games were a lot better.  You had a variety of storylines you could go through on the road to Wrestlemania.  Career mode sucks now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 4!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Old wrestling games were a lot better.  You had a variety of storylines you could go through on the road to Wrestlemania.  Career mode sucks now.


And the removal of GM Mode was the final straw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And the removal of GM Mode was the final straw.


Heard they were bringing it back in 2K19 but I also heard microtransactions were in 2K19 so I ain't touching that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

What was it?  THQ?  Their games were better.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2018)

RAW vs. Smackdown era was so so good at the start. What happened?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WCW had the best wrestling games.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Crunchyroll has a lot of good content.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

I can't believe Leffen beat Armada in Smash Bros at Evo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WCW had the best wrestling games.


What was that one game called?
backyard brawl?

I used to play that.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What was that one game called?
> backyard brawl?
> 
> I used to play that.



WCW had the Aki games.  Which were basically No Mercy but with WCW roster (NWO red, NWO Hollywood, LWO, Horsemen, WCW groups).  Best wrestling game memory i have was on that.  My friend was playing Goldberg about to Jackhammer Nash.  I was Mysterio and off the top rope I stopped the attack and just watch him get Jacknifed a few moments later.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

Yeah but sensible people ignore WCW games on playstation that wasn't WCW vs the World (Which in itself was just a western localization of Virtua Pro Wrestling with WCW roster added)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

I liked backstage assault as a child.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WCW vs the World and WCW/nWo: World Tour  and Revenge were the best games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I liked backstage assault as a child.



I liked Nitro (the game) growing up too.  We all make mistakes.

Speaking of games.  Anyone tried the latest Fire Pro?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Io and Asuka still hate each other. I hope they get into a backstage brawl and both don't get punished because Vince doesn't even care about Asian women.



Can't wait for this tbh



Dean Ambrose said:


> Darling in the Franxx makes WWE writing look good



That's pretty alarming



Nemesis said:


> I liked Nitro (the game) growing up too.  We all make mistakes.
> 
> Speaking of games.  Anyone tried the latest Fire Pro?



My amazon says it doesn't come out till 8/28. Honestly just looks like New Japan got a game made for them for free.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WCW vs the World and WCW/nWo: World Tour  and Revenge were the best games.



Remember that Muhammed Ali surrogate they used in those games who had a ridiculous KO punch?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Asuka vs Io empty arena hardcore match.  Uploaded to the network without warning.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Actually there are rumors that Asuka will be added to the Smackdown women's title match at Summerslam.

Io could beat the shit out of her.  Or Asuka could be bothered by her being present in the front row.

There are a lot of things they could do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Can't wait for this tbh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The show basically is a stay away anime . Only watch when high


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose getting high.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose getting high.


Just like his namesake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!!!! He gave up 6 figures



Plot twist: ibushi comes from a rich family which is part of how he's been able to just do his own thing for so long


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> My amazon says it doesn't come out till 8/28. Honestly just looks like New Japan got a game made for them for free.



That's PS4, it's been out on PC for a while I see it on Steam, just wondering if worth the money or not.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

Mayhem was my first wrestling game. I meant to get WWF Attitude but I got War Zone. Then I got SD  2: Shut Your Mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

teddy said:


> Plot twist: ibushi comes from a rich family which is part of how he's been able to just do his own thing for so long


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose getting high.


I wish I had. 

Would make the disappoint all the easier.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

War Zone was dope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Never played any wrestling games


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

This friend SonicFox a black gay furry got Shenron called down on his ass to fully revive his opponent and he still swept that friend like he was SS2 Gohan fighting all the Cell Jrs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

So guys I got some stories about...my security jobs that almost ended bad . 

Want to hear?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So guys I got some stories about...my security jobs that almost ended bad .
> 
> Want to hear?



You know that's going to be a yes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So guys I got some stories about...my security jobs that almost ended bad .
> 
> Want to hear?


Were you in the divas locker room again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know that's going to be a yes.





Rukia said:


> Were you in the divas locker room again?




Ok so I almost got in trouble with Mila Kunis first time and Beyonce second time


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

The summer of Dean is Ziggler status.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok so I almost got in trouble with Mila Kunis first time and Beyonce second time


Based on all of these incidents.  It sounds like you are either a creep or a clod.

Time to find a new line of work.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> War Zone was dope


The Promo Parts were cool. I never got any finishers off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Based on all of these incidents.  It sounds like you are either a creep or a clod.
> 
> Time to find a new line of work.


Says the guy fapping to Alexis cucking you


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> The Promo Parts were cool. I never got any finishers off.


I couldn't either and always lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Anyways so the Mila Kunis incident went like this....

Mila Kunis at the time was hiding her 'romance' with Ashton Kutcher blah blah

so I was place in security to make sure nobody goes backstage to the small concert stage that had an underground  chill out place.


The guy who sang ' Blurred lines ' was performing and he was a friend of Ashton's so he was down there with the dude.


So here comes in this girl with a hat hiding her face and this is before his performance so I didn't think much of it.


Few hours later, concert's over, as concert is over, everyone finds the spot I'm guarding.


The singer was supposed to get the fans attention away from where I was but a few caught on.


So this little girl climbs up , and as the hidden face girl gets near me , little girl takes pic with a flash. I go blind and Knock over her hat revealing Mila . Her friend yells, she smiles and runs, and I'm face palming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Based on all of these incidents.  It sounds like you are either a creep or a clod.
> 
> Time to find a new line of work.


Also yes I did  give up on security . Too much happened for my liking


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyways so the Mila Kunis incident went like this....
> 
> Mila Kunis at the time was hiding her 'romance' with Ashton Kutcher blah blah
> 
> ...


Yoooo lol you for real?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

Legend said:


> The Promo Parts were cool. I never got any finishers off.



Kane with that easy pay off.  Just pose while "Burn in Hell"chants are going on.   Never played the game though.  Had a friend that had Attitude but went with 2000, No Mercy, and NWO World Tour.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2018)

Man I remember warzone stuff as well.  Having to do control combos to do moves was the craziest thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yoooo lol you for real?


for real 


next day I'm called in to the trailor, there's the mayor  , special events people, my boss and manager 


they said  that they'd never had to fire anyone from this job other than to no show at all or bad incidents and that they were going to fire me for it and our mayor being dramatic said that if it had become a national thing I'd be blacklisted from jobs in Chicago  


after I explained my piece though , they let me go. The funniest part is my manager is laughing when they leave saying that how the hell do I end up in that spot? I went I don't know


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

I knew Mila Kunis in high school. Bitch was always a hoe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for real
> 
> 
> next day I'm called in to the trailor, there's the mayor  , special events people, my boss and manager
> ...




Holy shit. This is a cool ass story tho bro. Seems like u have connections to nice places.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I knew Mila Kunis in high school. Bitch was always a hoe.


Go on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Holy shit. This is a cool ass story tho bro. Seems like u have connections to nice places.
> 
> 
> Go on


Mila's friend wanted me in trouble but Mila herself was  saying it was an accident so they let it slide.


I am grateful not to be a main eventer for that day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

but yeah I"ll bring up Beyonce's later.

The sypnosis is that I almost elbowed her in the face


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I couldn't either and always lost.


I feel your pain


PlacidSanity said:


> Kane with that easy pay off.  Just pose while "Burn in Hell"chants are going on.   Never played the game though.  Had a friend that had Attitude but went with 2000, No Mercy, and NWO World Tour.


Ahmed Johnson and Farooq were soo bad tho


Nemesis said:


> Man I remember warzone stuff as well.  Having to do control combos to do moves was the craziest thing.


It was a giant pain in the ass and the cage matches were mindnumbing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go on



I had to help carry/sneak her out of a party once cause she got blackout drunk. She was probably 16 or 17 at the time. If cell phone cameras existed back then, I could've took pictures and sold that shit to a tabloid.  Hell, that wasn't the only party I went to where she got shitfaced either. She was the cousin of one of my classmates so she kept showing up at all our social gatherings being a drunk hoe tryhard up until like 2001 and moved away to live with Macaulay Culkin.

Can't ever sexualize her to this day tbh and think people that do are weird af like. I can only picture her as the annoying short Russian girl from hs that wouldn't shut up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean out here trying to get assassinated by Jay Z by assaulting his woman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I had to help carry/sneak her out of a party once cause she got blackout drunk. She was probably 16 or 17 at the time. If cell phone cameras existed back then, I could've took pictures and sold that shit to a tabloid.  Hell, that wasn't the only party I went to where she got shitfaced either. She was the cousin of one of my classmates so she kept showing up at all our social gatherings being a drunk hoe tryhard up until like 2001 and moved away to live with Macaulay Culkin.
> 
> Can't ever sexualize her to this day tbh and think people that do are weird af like. I can only picture her as the annoying short Russian girl from hs that wouldn't shut up.


She lied about her age when making it on that 70s show.

She been sneaking into shit thats not for her since day 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Did you ever security guard fr the WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She lied about her age when making it on that 70s show.
> 
> She been sneaking into shit thats not for her since day 1



she got caught sneaking a peek before the concert actually 


there's an article about it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She lied about her age when making it on that 70s show.
> 
> She been sneaking into shit thats not for her since day 1



She's one of those bitches that are like "I'm gonna get sooooooo wasted!" and then get knocked the fuck out after like one tequila shot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did you ever security guard fr the WWE


Yeah remember? I was talking about how I wanted to say hi to Becky but Vinnie instructed our people that we're not allowed to communicate with the wrestlers. 


Damn that cuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She's one of those bitches that are like "I'm gonna get sooooooo wasted!" and then get knocked the fuck out after like one tequila shot.


White bitches, i tell ya.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah remember? I was talking about how I wanted to say hi to Becky but Vinnie instructed our people that we're not allowed to communicate with the wrestlers.
> 
> 
> Damn that cuck


Damn you had an interesting ass job.

Im a be in the chi this weekend.

Will be drunk every moment too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2018)

Deku stày watching the same All Might video


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn you had an interesting ass job.
> 
> Im a be in the chi this weekend.
> 
> Will be drunk every moment too.


Enjoy Lolla if you're going there.  

That place is hell but there was this one fine ass girl who came with her top with nothing but fishnets and got to see her titties 

I wanted to master them so bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2018)

So now knowing what's going to be taking place as in matches for tomorrow on Raw, anyone gong to watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Enjoy Lolla if you're going there.
> 
> That place is hell but there was this one fine ass girl who came with her top with nothing but fishnets and got to see her titties
> 
> I wanted to master them so bad


Nah going for a bachelor party for during the 10th thru 12th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So now knowing what's going to be taking place as in matches for tomorrow on Raw, anyone gong to watch.



I'm skipping Raw. Summerslam's only two weeks away so I can afford to just focus on Smackdown matches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Probably will be spending the night trying to beat that new monster on MHW.   Been having a shit load of bad luck with that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So now knowing what's going to be taking place as in matches for tomorrow on Raw, anyone gong to watch.


Nope.

It’s finally time to watch Mission Impossible Fallout.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Overlord is a weird show.  All of these fights from Overlord keep getting recommended to me on YouTube.  And I have watched some of them.

These guys spout nonsense when they cast spells.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2018)

Negan from Walking Dead  in Tekken. Wtf is this bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> uh.......so this shit was wacky


Lmfao I remember the stephanie one. Vince wanting to kill you because he'll never get to marry steph. 
Also remember the kiss my ass club finding its way into Smackdown SYM but I don't remember Godfather offering you the option to choose the ho or fight in No Mercy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmfao I remember the stephanie one. Vince wanting to kill you because he'll never get to marry steph.
> Also remember the kiss my ass club finding its way into Smackdown SYM but I don't remember Godfather offering you the option to choose the ho or fight in No Mercy.



Man now I want these games


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but yeah I"ll bring up Beyonce's later.
> 
> The sypnosis is that I almost elbowed her in the face


Black Twitter would have legit murdered you if you had.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Legend said:


> The Promo Parts were cool. I never got any finishers off.


Oh god! already starts out with Ahmed going on about not taking his meds and wanting to break people in half.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Black Twitter would have legit murdered you if you had.




I'm not ready for that type of heat


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh god! already starts out with Ahmed going on about not taking his meds and wanting to break people in half.


enjoy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably will be spending the night trying to beat that new monster on MHW.   Been having a shit load of bad luck with that one.


How is that game? Ive been interested in it for a while.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2018)

Kona Reeves looks like he’s a long lost brother of Okada


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Kona Reeves looks like he’s a long lost brother of Okada


More like off brand Okada.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Kona looks like he got caught on how to be a predator


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How is that game? Ive been interested in it for a while.



It's a fun game but you pretty much have to grind for parts for the best gear and weapons.  The current monster is from the Final Fantasy series and has been fucking my game even with a party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a fun game but you pretty much have to grind for parts for the best gear and weapons.  The current monster is from the Final Fantasy series and has been fucking my game even with a party.


Damn well I am a semi grinder although God of War tested my patience .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Needs the WAD rod in her back


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

"What the hell!  What the hell!  I don't believe it!  Asuka has walked out of this championship match to attack a fan in the front row!"

"That's not a fan Saxton!  That's Io Shirai!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Needs the WAD rod in her back


I thought you only liked fugly chicks?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought you only liked fugly chicks?


No


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Had this dreqm Seth Rollins tried smashing my grandma


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2018)

I hope you didn't wake up injured.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2018)

Drag dreams about his grandma trying to get laid.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I hope you didn't wake up injured.


Or he didn't injure the poor old lady.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag dreams about his grandma trying to get laid.


I blame this on rukia


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag dreams about his grandma trying to get laid.


Drag wants his grandma to have sex with his favorite wwe superstar.  That's pretty weird dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag dreams about his grandma trying to get laid.


Maybe that's why Drag wants to fuck Nattie??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Had this dreqm Seth Rollins tried smashing my grandma


What the fuck?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

The thread has turned on me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The thread has turned on me.


Thread didn't turn on Drag.....Drag turned on Drag


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thread didn't turn on Drag.....Drag turned on Drag


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Drag spouts nonsense when he's drunk.  He came into the thread drunk one time too many.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Drag spouts nonsense when he's drunk.  He came into the thread drunk one time too many.



If borderline alcoholism is his excuse then what's yours?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If borderline alcoholism is his excuse then what's yours?


Obviously he's posting from the mental asylum duh


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Drag spouts nonsense when he's drunk.  He came into the thread drunk one time too many.


Oh, brother. Wait till this weekend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Mineta is my spirit animal


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Mineta is my spirit animal


I bet he is. I wouldn't put it past Mineta to try and watch his grandma getting fucked either.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

No one is questioning all this fan service from the girls?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I bet he is. I wouldn't put it past Mineta to try and watch his grandma getting fucked either.


People feel he gonna be the rapey hero since his quirk would allow him to go off the rail


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is questioning all this fan service from the girls?


<fanservice
<anime
<Japan


Isnt this the norm now?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is questioning all this fan service from the girls?


I thought this was par for the course with anime?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People feel he gonna be the rapey hero since his quirk would allow him to go off the rail


He seems too much of a masochist to end up like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He seems too much of a masochist to end up like that.


One of the latest eps this season had the girls going to the boys rooms and Mineta seemed fishy as hell


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> No one is questioning all this fan service from the girls?



No, because we're not gay.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> One of the latest eps this season had the girls going to the boys rooms and Mineta seemed fishy as hell


timeskip where mineta becomes a super sadist???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> timeskip where mineta becomes a super sadist???


We already have one. Its Midnight


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> <fanservice
> <anime
> <Japan
> 
> ...





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No, because we're not gay.



But how old are the characters in MHA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But how old are the characters in MHA


Probably 15 to 16 . 

Some are 17. Course there is some older women too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

Oh yea @WhatADrag  there's an old lady too so you can fantasize about her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yea @WhatADrag  there's an old lady too so you can fantasize about her



Drag only fantasizes about other people banging the old women in his dreams. But I'm not sure if this makes him a cuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean coming back in two weeks 


HEEL AMBROSE INCOMING!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Inb4 hes face.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But how old are the characters in MHA


jailbait but fuck it when they're built like this,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> jailbait but fuck it when they're built like this,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Moms always worth it 

Midnight too


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Moms always worth it
> 
> Midnight too


Midnight is legal tho. 

But apparently she into shotas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Midnight is legal tho.
> 
> But apparently she into shotas.


NANI?!!!!!  I didn't know this  

Where did you find this out ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

The All-in card is underwhelming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The All-in card is underwhelming.


it's all WWE for making sure that they buried Punk on TV

and then keep Daniel Bryan


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The All-in card is underwhelming.


3 matches in and already better than Summerslam


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> 3 matches in and already better than Summerslam


They don't got heel ambrose about to electrify Brooklyn and the wrestling world 



who am I kidding? he won't turn


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Heel Ambrose with Bliss or Nikki Cross as a manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Heel Ambrose will just be another chicken shit heel.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NANI?!!!!!  I didn't know this
> 
> Where did you find this out ?


Apparently she confesses her thirst for shota in the spin-off manga.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Heel Ambrose will just be another chicken shit heel.


Runing away from Roman.

"By god, Ambrose is crazy!"- cole


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Apparently she confesses her thirst for shota in the spin-off manga.



She basically says she loves giving teenage boy handjobs. She’s the reason Eraserhead became a teacher.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Dont you hate it when anime openings give out spoilers


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

If tokyoami cant handle his quirk when its super dark then why did he do the walk of courage in the first place before the villains even showed up


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> She basically says she loves giving teenage boy handjobs. She’s the reason Eraserhead became a teacher.


Gonna need some doujins of this now that its been confirmed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gonna need some doujins of this now that its been confirmed.


We could be sharing them in discord. But you playing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If tokyoami cant handle his quirk when its super dark then why did he do the walk of courage in the first place before the villains even showed up



Don't remember this specific moment but I think he was trying to get it under control but couldn't because the villains.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gonna need some doujins of this now that its been confirmed.



There's actually one about Toga that looks top notch.

Toga has that crazy evil bitch thing that gets me going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Apparently she confesses her thirst for shota in the spin-off manga.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> She basically says she loves giving teenage boy handjobs. She’s the reason Eraserhead became a teacher.


So in other words Class A boys are her target


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Heel Ambrose will just be another chicken shit heel.


You take this back


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Tokyoami squashed the villain brock lesnar style.3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We could be sharing them in discord. But you playing


What's your discord account? Does this thread have a discord server???


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What's your discord account? Does this thread have a discord server???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

So Raw tonight.   So watch or try to beat the Behemoth.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 6, 2018)

Man Kurt is so bad

Corbin/Roman gonna be awful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Also what to do, what to do.  Got some gift cards today and wondering what anime series I can try to get tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also what to do, what to do.  Got some gift cards today and wondering what anime series I can try to get tonight.


Try Megalo Box


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man Kurt is so bad
> 
> Corbin/Roman gonna be awful


Dude just drop Raw . Most of us gave up on it.  Instead watch the G 1 climax results on youtube


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Holy shit, the coat tail riding in this series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, the coat tail riding in this series.


Is that a new Evangelion?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is that a new Evangelion?



No, it's a show about transforming trains not Transformers I think.   Was based on the Eva Train that's about on it's last run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> No, it's a show about transforming trains not Transformers I think.   Was based on the Eva Train that's about on it's last run.


Lol I see. So a knock off?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

where's the discord?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Just saw this on twitter guys:


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> where's the discord?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2018)

Revival would have been all time greats if they were around in the 80s.  Too bad Vince hates tag teams outside of "When can I make them betray each other."


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2018)

Lmao paul Heyman is hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Hmm, Heyman selling that scare Brock gave him in the ring last week.    Lesner should bust in there and F5 Renee so it speeds up Dean's recovery time.   No more living off the wifey's pay check.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

So second hand Steph is wanting to be called the "Viking" of the women's division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Heyman selling that scare Brock gave him in the ring last week.    Lesner should bust in there and F5 Renee so it speeds up Dean's recovery time.   No more living off the wifey's pay check.


YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

Heard RAW was ass today.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

Having the Riott Squad vs. Sasha then Bayley and Rousey vs. Fox to close the show? Somebody is insane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Having the Riott Squad vs. Sasha then Bayley and Rousey vs. Fox to close the show? Somebody is insane.



The women's revolution to promote the upcoming women's Evolution I'm thinking.  Haven't seen the majority of Raw to see if that PPV was being super promoted again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The women's revolution to promote the upcoming women's Evolution I'm thinking.  Haven't seen the majority of Raw to see if that PPV was being super promoted again.


Don't worry , Corpus will make sure to be the location of that show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Holy shit, I thought they were going to go on til the end of the show.   So let's get this over glorified squash over with.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2018)

LOL at the "Spank Me Ronda" poster


Dean Ambrose said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!


It's funny cuz it's true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Fuck sakes, just end.  No more talking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> LOL at the "Spank Me Ronda" poster
> 
> It's funny cuz it's true.


bitch please Deano makes millions from his contract 


You're jealous cause he can lazy it up and still rake in money


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

Even with just having the last 15 minutes of RAW in the background as noise its still so aggravating. I can't imagine torturing oneself through 3 hours of this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Was it good guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2018)

Holy shit, I catch the tail end of Raw and it makes me regret turning in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Was it good guys?


No


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, I catch the tail end of Raw and it makes me regret turning in.


Kids really love being beaten within an inch to death with boredom from the  shows


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!!


It's funny cuz it's true.:b


Dean Ambrose said:


> bitch please Deano makes millions from his contract
> 
> 
> You're jealous cause he can lazy it up and still rake in money


If you're happy with your boy being a beta male to BABYGURL and watch Ambrose job constantly to him. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> It's funny cuz it's true.:b
> 
> If you're happy with your boy being a beta male to BABYGURL and watch Ambrose job constantly to him. I'm happy for you.



everyone's a beta male to Babygurl .

Thinking anyone is above him is hilariously optimistic 


Plus Dean isn't  athletic enough to garner the wank like Finn or AJ so he's fucked either way.



So tell me,  what other choice does he have but be a beta male to Roman?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2018)

Any of the divas kiss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Any of the divas kiss?


Yeah , Vince's ass for putting them in main spot


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 6, 2018)

Summerscam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Soultaker won.

MHA, 10 episodes in season 3, this is hard as bricks.

Only took a couple of seasons to get this fucking lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker won.
> 
> MHA, 10 episodes in season 3, this is hard as bricks.
> 
> Only took a couple of seasons to get this fucking lit.


Good good


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2018)

Watching 3 hours of raw should be considered as a form of torture. I didn't watch any of it last night and I feel better as fuck in body and mind for it. 

My younger cousin and my older uncle who are pretty much wrestling fan lifers have completely stopped watching WWE because of recent booking decisions and just the overall quality drop of the main roster. 

My thoughts being when you chase these two hardcore fans away then you've really put on a dogshit product.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

I will be interested to see the ratings for last night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2018)

You know Raw doesn’t have anything to show us when Sasha and Bailey were co-main event 

And wow, Alicia Fox main eventing lmao


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2018)

I recommend we all get into an in-depth discussion about how we don't watch raw and see how ghost responds


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will be interested to see the ratings for last night.


A shame Vince doesn't care about ratings.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

teddy said:


> I recommend we all get into an in-depth discussion about how we don't watch raw and see how ghost responds


Ghost doesn't care about Raw.  So I expect no response.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2018)

I spent all last night building a porn site to monetize my internet time tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Naito/Ibushi is a MotY contender that can compete with Gargano/Almas

Omega/Ishii is just under it for me but it was one of the best matches I've seen all year. Ishii is similar to Roman in that they don't need to do a lot of moves but that also highlights why Roman is an average worker in comparison to the top wrestlers in the world. Dude performed maybe 3-4 wrestling moves the whole match and still rocked a 4+ star performance.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Even with just having the last 15 minutes of RAW in the background as noise its still so aggravating. I can't imagine torturing oneself through 3 hours of this shit.



Yeah I only saw a few minutes of the show. Is aw some story last week that they are afraid of losing their FOX deal due to bad ratings for Smackdown too. Not sure if true but it's about damn time someone started to give af about the rating.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> A shame Vince doesn't care about ratings.


It's all about Youtube and online anyways


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Im pumped for the Riddle appearance next Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

Kenny Omega hype been slowing down it seems


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kenny Omega hype been slowing down it seems



He was in what was debatably the GOAT match like a month ago and he's had like 2 or 3 bangers in the G1 that might get 5 stars from Meltzer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He was in what was debatably the GOAT match like a month ago and he's had like 2 or 3 bangers in the G1 that might get 5 stars from Meltzer.


Yeah but I just don't hear  many Omega fans as before 

I mean after he left Bullet Club . Could just be me though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im pumped for the Riddle appearance next Saturday.


Matt Riddle got injured bro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

Bullet Club has gone cold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

Dreaded 50/50 alert:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WTF Ishii beat Omega?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but I just don't hear  many Omega fans as before
> 
> I mean after he left Bullet Club . Could just be me though



He's still the leader of Bullet Club 

I think his presence is just as strong now that he's the champion just because of the crazy output of high quality matches. He's in the running for G1 MVP.



Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF Ishii beat Omega?



He had to lose a match to set up the main event for one of the shows before the 1/4 show. They did this to Tanahashi and Okada in different years as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

Ishii and Omega have a storied rivalry.  Ishii has beaten him multiple times.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

The Juice Robinson/ZSJ match was pretty great as well. Kind of crazy how Juice was the NXT jobber and now he's probably one of the 50 best wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> He's still the leader of Bullet Club
> 
> I think his presence is just as strong now that he's the champion just because of the crazy output of high quality matches. He's in the running for G1 MVP.
> 
> ...


I mean nothing against Ishii but that's surprising as hell for me . The few times I saw Ishii I thought he was just a stiff wrestler type . 

I guess I was wrong  


Also damn MVP ? That's crazy .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

If they still push him instead of Henare or Tonga Leo idek


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

Tonga is no good.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bullet Club has gone cold.



Switch out the B team for Anderson and Gallows. That's an easy win for RAW.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tonga is no good.



He's got one cool looking spot and everything else is garbage. Dude has an ugly mug too so he should put the paint back on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean nothing against Ishii but that's surprising as hell for me . The few times I saw Ishii I thought he was just a stiff wrestler type .
> 
> I guess I was wrong
> 
> ...



Ishii is a respected midcarder. I guess his WWE analogue would be someone like Cesaro or even kind of like Kane except not exactly number 1 champion in the company level. Ishii is one of the most underrated sellers in the world too, guy makes most of his matches seem like wars. 

It's been a crazy G1. I think it's between Ishii, Naito, Kenny, and Ibushi for tournament MVP. They're all in the same block which is great for us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Ishii is a respected midcarder. I guess his WWE analogue would be someone like Cesaro or even kind of like Kane except not exactly number 1 champion in the company level. Ishii is one of the most underrated sellers in the world too, guy makes most of his matches seem like wars.
> 
> It's been a crazy G1. I think it's between Ishii, Naito, Kenny, and Ibushi for tournament MVP. They're all in the same block which is great for us.


Probably check out more later on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2018)

Tonga even chokes people lazily.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If they still push him instead of Henare or Tonga Leo idek


New IWGP champ soon


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> New IWGP champ soon



His younger brother is still a young lion and so much better than him. Look at how huge this dude is.



He's injured right now but look at how small Fale is compared to him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kenny Omega hype been slowing down it seems


Everyone been talking about the G1, which he's involved in.

Hasn't slowed down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> His younger brother is still a young lion and so much better than him. Look at how huge this dude is.
> 
> 
> 
> He's injured right now but look at how small Fale is compared to him.


Yea but his young brother looks like a goofy Robin Lopez doe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Everyone been talking about the G1, which he's involved in.
> 
> Hasn't slowed down.


Yea ST cleared it up.

Also forgot that Kenny beat Cody


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Who the fuck would buy this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

I feel sorry for Sasha.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

All in will be 5 hours


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Hearing news about G1 and how a bunch of dudes are injuried lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> All in will be 5 hours


Why are these ppvs so long nowadays??


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

All In will probably have a Japanese style intermission to get it to the 5 hour mark. The first hour is supposed to be on WGN.

Omega has been working with a fractured heel and Juice has a broken hand he's wearing a soft cast while working


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why are these ppvs so long nowadays??


Im fine with it since its a special event but when its Backlash or some shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 7, 2018)

All In is going to be the shittiest non-WWE card this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

I have friends going.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Just watched Tana/Elgin and it was a cool match. 4 stars.

Evil/Okada was a banger and I'm going 4.75 on it. Evil had one of the cleverest spots of the entire year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All In is going to be the shittiest non-WWE card this year.



RoH is still a thing though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

Hmm, opening up SD with Orton with those face cheers to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

So they leaving out that homoerotic moment between Orton and Naka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Orton calling out Ghost.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Good ol' respect promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

Fuck is this skit between Becky and Flair.  Trying to copy and paste Sasha and Bayley.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Damn the SD writers taking shots at the Sasha/Bayley stupidity.
And Carmella still gets barely any reaction...


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Carmella sucks at everything
 LITERALLY


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Nooo-- these bitches got mics.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nooo-- these bitches got mics.


The Iconics?  They should never speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

IIconics just need to make a lesbian porno already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Shit Carmella is going to stink up commentary too?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Man the state of both women's divisions is pretty piss poor. I didn't watch the Ronda match but it probably wasn't that bad. When the MYC goes down it's really going to highlight how these rosters are lacking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

Um, how many commercials was that right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Carmella is so fucking rail like I can't take her seriously. Girl looks like if you pound her out too rough her hip will pop out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man the state of both women's divisions is pretty piss poor. I didn't watch the Ronda match but it probably wasn't that bad. When the MYC goes down it's really going to highlight how these rosters are lacking.


Those women gonna tear the house down and go to NXT to kill it. Where they will be brought up to lose to liv morgan and that other blonde baddie


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Kofi's white voice more OP than his Jaimaican accent


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Wtf kofi


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Shit had me in tears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

Guessing Vince got pissed that most people are saying theyre watch SS for Joe vs AJ


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Charlotte rack looking nice


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guessing Vince got pissed that most people are saying theyre watch SS for Joe vs AJ


Why do you say that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do you say that


The post on Roman vs Brock had peeps want AJ vs Joe as Main event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The post on Roman vs Brock had peeps want AJ vs Joe as Main event.


I mean Vince brought it on himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Joe eyes black like evil characters in Attack on Titan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Damn this AJ promo getting a bit personal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

That was a pretty good promo by AJ

AJ/Joe in WWE is still funny as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

So English back in the Rusev band.  

Anyway will be looking forward to the AJ/Joe match as SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

English could play a reboot micheal rapport in higher learning


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Almas oozes so much swagger. Its like the bird tryna control his shadow in MHA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Almas got the greatest swagg i seen since jeff goldblum


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

I love the Zelina/Almas dynamic, chick is in the middle of a match and she still goes after Rusev for attacking Almas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

That damn white man


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

One day I want to try to name the top 50 wrestlers in the world. Almas is definitely in my top 30.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn it English you had 1 job



Impregnate Eddie's daughter?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Shinsuke with this Jin Yang Silicon Valley gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

LMFAO


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok this R-Truth/Shinsuke skit was pretty fucking hilarious


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

If Nakamura is going to be tag league Nakamura at least he can be a trolling ass heel


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

mfw R-Truth is 46 and only 7 years younger than Undertaker


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> mfw R-Truth is 46 and only 7 years younger than Undertaker


Would rather have Truth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean Vince brought it on himself.


Not wrong at all dude. Vince needs to retire..


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Phew this some classic shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2018)

Holy shit, this is how you build a feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Nobody shucks and jives like r truth huh


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

I love that WWE is letting these dudes knock jobbers in security outfits around

Nakamura is so depressing


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody shucks and jives like r truth huh



Konan?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

R truth needs a push


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

Does Nakamura even have 10 above average matches in WWE?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

This has been a good little tag match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

That apron splash is such a stiff ass looking move. Big E does the big splashes better than like 99% of the big guys to ever do it. Compare Mark Henry to his and it's like wtf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Tag Match was legit AF. Thought Bar should've won but still a good match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

I keep saying New Day need to go towards the main event scene together.

At least a B level filler ppv match with AJ Styles.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2018)

I'd be cool with the New Day free birding the top title. It's never been done and they're probably the best trio WWE has ever had.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Does Nakamura even have 10 above average matches in WWE?


He might have five?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

AJ vs Kofi in a full length match would be fire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

This is only important Summerslam development of the week:


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Does Road Dogg not book SD anymore


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Does Road Dogg not book SD anymore


This is what I wanted to discuss on the weekend.

Clearly the dynamic has changed over on Smackdown.  Something has happened over there.  They seem to be churning out quality shows on the regular.  Meltzer is supposed to the wrestling know-it-all.  He should be investigating.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is what I wanted to discuss on the weekend.
> 
> Clearly the dynamic has changed over on Smackdown.  Something has happened over there.  They seem to be churning out quality shows on the regular.  Meltzer is supposed to the wrestling know-it-all.  He should be investigating.


Meltzer not giving credit to a show with The Miz on it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

R Truth has actually been an asset for Smackdown.  Who would have guessed that a month ago?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

Why wouldn't you show this on TV?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is jealous of the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why wouldn't you show this on TV?


They did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why wouldn't you show this on TV?


Asked them this..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They did.


Nani?!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They did.


They did? I was using a German Sky Sports stream and they didn't on it. Maybe they cut to ads or some shit IDK.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Avril Lavigne was at the Miz/Maryse party in the second episode of their show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

Kaitlyn and Hulk were at Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

You fuckers better be on this Big E to Big T jokes


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Does Nakamura even have 10 above average matches in WWE?


yea in NXT.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea in NXT.



Even if you count the NXT matches and get generous with the Joe feud I think it's still under 10. 

Zayn
Finn
Joex2
Austin Aries

Then on the main I saw a Ziggler match in MSG that was pretty dope. Maybe you can put an AJ match or 2 and the Cena match? 

It's getting really dicey when you have to squint like that.

Here's his match guide which is crazy for a guy of his caliber.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Cena learning moves from Jackie fucking Chan....

Cena getting ready to leave WWE and go work with CIMA in OWE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow.  Tanahashi is the top of his block?

The guy doesn't have it anymore.  But new Japan just can't help themselves I guess?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

Tanahashi still the GOAT. Fuck Okada.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Lita and JR were so horrible they're not getting invited back 

JR's commentary is so shitty now he's just stealing money from Mark Cuban with how terrible he is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

Lita's probably on drugs. She's as clueless as Coach.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

You guys watching the Parade of Champions tonight?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Lita and JR were so horrible they're not getting invited back
> 
> JR's commentary is so shitty now he's just stealing money from Mark Cuban with how terrible he is


If we throw a juice robinson at him every match he will show emotion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena learning moves from Jackie fucking Chan....
> 
> Cena getting ready to leave WWE and go work with CIMA in OWE



"Had some street cred"  get the fuck outta here with that.   You coat tail road Marky Mark for that shit.  

As for his "6th move of doom" I don't think they'll allow the use of ropes and wires in it's debut match John.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Had some street cred"  get the fuck outta here with that.   You coat tail road Marky Mark for that shit.
> 
> As for his "6th move of doom" I don't think they'll allow the use of ropes and wires in it's debut match John.



Hey someone's gotta sell the gimmick that got them famous. Since Marky mark and Cena both tried to act that it wasn't that


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Marky Mark has a #1 hit and a platinum album though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Marky Mark has a #1 hit and a platinum album though


Yeah but he treats that part of his life like it doesn't exist :hippy


I'm like bitch, man up and accept you went through a phase and you even got successful at it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

Everyone only remembers him as Marky Mark no matter how many movies he made. Dude was in fucking underwear commercials for crying outloud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

I remember being like 11 watching an episode of WWE and Henry pulling a semi


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but he treats that part of his life like it doesn't exist :hippy
> 
> 
> I'm like bitch, man up and accept you went through a phase and you even got successful at it.



Idk about that dude. I saw him do Good Vibrations at MSG with 50 and NKOTB like 2 years ago


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh. Thought we were talking about henry


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

I had to fact check myself because I was lit up like a Christmas tree at this concert and thought maybe I hallucinated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Idk about that dude. I saw him do Good Vibrations at MSG with 50 and NKOTB like 2 years ago


wait really? cause I remember he was on a talk show and he got pissed that someone asked him about it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I had to fact check myself because I was lit up like a Christmas tree at this concert and thought maybe I hallucinated


but see he isn't singing it 

He's just there all like FINE I'LL GO OUT!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but see he isn't singing it
> 
> He's just there all like FINE I'LL GO OUT!



Like I said, lit up like a Christmas tree and possibly hallucinating. I had like an entire bag of sourbelt edibles and multiple tequila sunrises.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Like I said, lit up like a Christmas tree and possibly hallucinating. I had like an entire bag of sourbelt edibles and multiple tequila sunrises.


jesus fuck , did you want to meet the Macho man that badly?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching the Parade of Champions tonight?


Whats this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I had to fact check myself because I was lit up like a Christmas tree at this concert and thought maybe I hallucinated



So both Mark and Cena are in their 40's.   Imagine if they decide to do their mid life crisis stich together and do a duet on tour.    The money they would rake on on blind fandom and nostalgia.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

I remember Mark Henry fucked Mae Young and then she got pregnant and gave birth to a hand and she hired the APA to beatdown The Dudleyz during a handicap match against Mark.

Wild times in the attitude era, yo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So both Mark and Cena are in their 40's.   Imagine if they decide to do their mid life crisis stich together and do a duet on tour.    The money they would rake on on blind fandom and nostalgia.



It would be hilarious.


Mark would be all embarrassed and Cena would be overselling it


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember Mark Henry fucked Mae Young and then she got pregnant and gave birth to a hand and she hired the APA to beatdown The Dudleyz during a handicap match against Mark.
> 
> Wild times in the attitude era, yo.


I remember when Mark Henry first started having the sexual chocolate gimmick and D Lo Brown had him go see a therapist where he told her about how he fucked his first cousin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember when Mark Henry first started having the sexual chocolate gimmick and D Lo Brown had him go see a therapist where he told her about how he fucked his first cousin.


Please tell me DLo was there to make a disgusted face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember when Mark Henry first started having the sexual chocolate gimmick and D Lo Brown had him go see a therapist where he told her about how he fucked his first cousin.



Then Chyna tricked him into fucking a tranny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Then Chyna tricked him into fucking a tranny.


well he wasn't the first.

HHH seemed to like Trannies just fine...after all.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



he married one


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please tell me DLo was there to make a disgusted face


Sadly D Lo couldn't sit in on the therapy. But he did catch Henry with a tranny that was set up by Chyna.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sadly D Lo couldn't sit in on the therapy. But he did catch Henry with a tranny that was set up by Chyna.




Damn poor Mark


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> jesus fuck , did you want to meet the Macho man that badly?



I love weed and I love Tequila 


PlacidSanity said:


> So both Mark and Cena are in their 40's.   Imagine if they decide to do their mid life crisis stich together and do a duet on tour.    The money they would rake on on blind fandom and nostalgia.



I think the thing to do is do a cruise. That seems like it's getting popular for has beens.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

D Lo has an all time fucked up career. Dude talks to Droz everyday and they're still trying to figure out how he got paralyzed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Dlo came back to the E with the 911 gimmick or something wild to that nature.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

I remember Mark turned heel on The Godfather because Viscera was an evil pimp who had ugly hoes and offered them to Mark for free.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I love weed and I love Tequila
> 
> 
> I think the thing to do is do a cruise. That seems like it's getting popular for has beens.



Seems like a bad mix but I ain't your mom so you do you


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Then Chyna tricked him into fucking a tranny.


Yea that was some heel shit on Chyna's part. Henry just wanted some fun!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I remember Mark turned heel on The Godfather because Viscera was an evil pimp who had ugly hoes and offered them to Mark for free.


wait when the fuck was this??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wait when the fuck was this??



1999 I think?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 1999 I think?


Surprised I overlooked this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


Truth need that push

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone remember this one?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Yea cause in the end Viscera left her for Godfather's hoes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

What dumbfuck thought it was a good idea to let this dude wear a singlet 

Dude had the most shameful man titties


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

> The official website for the AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas is advertising AJ Styles vs. Samoa Joe for the  Championship and Roman Reigns vs. Kevin Owens for next month's  pay-per-view.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What dumbfuck thought it was a good idea to let this dude wear a singlet
> 
> Dude had the most shameful man titties


That's probably why they did that to him when he was big daddy V. They wanted to show just how disgusting Viscera truly was.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Honestly I don’t really remember anything from WWECW except for Kelly Kelly, Benoit, Kurt Angle’s intensity mouth piece, the strip poker segment, and Big Daddy V’s shameful ass mammaries.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Viscera really wore some curtains as clothes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

So either roman is losing or KO wins the brief case


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So either roman is losing or KO wins the brief case



Could be both?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Could be both?


Would love it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2018)

At :44 WTFFFFFF .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly I don’t really remember anything from WWECW except for Kelly Kelly, Benoit, Kurt Angle’s intensity mouth piece, the strip poker segment, and Big Daddy V’s shameful ass mammaries.


I remember Hardcore Holly getting that nasty gash on his back when having some match with RVD and CM Punk punking out Shannon Moore. And all the stripping the women would do sometimes. The rest is a blur for me though but I'll never forget Viscera as BIg Daddy V. Those titties were horrifying, where I almost thought I would go blind if I kept looking at them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> At :44 WTFFFFFF .



That's when Teri, Jacqueline, and Ryan Shamrock formed a stable called PMS or Pretty Mean Sister.

The funniest thing about this was that Ken Shamrock was running train on his kayfabe sister.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> At :44 WTFFFFFF .


This why sexual chocolate is his most popular gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2018)

Why are we bringing up Big Daddy V.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> At :44 WTFFFFFF .



Fifty Shades ain't got shit on Mark.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember Hardcore Holly getting that nasty gash on his back when having some match with RVD and CM Punk punking out Shannon Moore. And all the stripping the women would do sometimes. The rest is a blur for me though but I'll never forget Viscera as BIg Daddy V. Those titties were horrifying, where I almost thought I would go blind if I kept looking at them.



Haha I remember being freaked out to by Vis. I think there's a segment with him holding up condoms. They crazy.



SoulTaker said:


> That's when Teri, Jacqueline, and Ryan Shamrock formed a stable called PMS or Pretty Mean Sister.
> 
> The funniest thing about this was that Ken Shamrock was running train on his kayfabe sister.



Vince McMahon's evil and perverted genius has no bounds.



PlacidSanity said:


> Fifty Shades ain't got shit on Mark.



I love how Mark almost says "Oh shit" when it starts .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

This friend Drag just said Macho Man sounds like Jay Lethal.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So either roman is losing or KO wins the brief case


KO should walk out of Brooklyn as the Universal Champion.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Bracketology!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

They should just give Meiko a bye to the finals so no one gets hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

The opening ceremonies are starting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Rachel Evers is the Queen of Strong Style????


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Crowd likes Io, Toni, and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Meiko the last introduction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

I would be at the Mae young tapings if they were Thursday and Friday.

I just didn't want to use three vacation days.  So I held back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

I bet if Bianca Belair tried to whip her hair at Meiko, that bitch would end up bald for attempting such a stupid and fake move. Kairi selling the hair last year is exactly why Meiko will never respect her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet if Bianca Belair tried to whip her hair at Meiko, that bitch would end up bald for attempting such a stupid and fake move. Kairi selling the hair last year is exactly why Meiko will never respect her.


I want Io to get eliminated in the first round because Asuka comes out of the crowd and attacks her.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Killer Kelly against Meiko in the first round.

Not a good wrestler.  But probably one of the more durable women.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Cena learning moves from Jackie fucking Chan....
> 
> Cena getting ready to leave WWE and go work with CIMA in OWE



John already showed me this. Its basically a TKO into a lung blower. Lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

My sides


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Meiko tweeted shes nervous


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

EC3 is the buffest stocky guy I've ever seen. Dude is built like a square.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2018)

Did WWE fill the MYC with ugly women to make Ruby Riot feel good about herself?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Unpopular opinion: I don't think Toni Storm is all that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 8, 2018)

Damn we ain't seen Shelton in a minute.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't think Toni Storm is all that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did WWE fill the MYC with ugly women to make Ruby Riot feel good about herself?


Got a line up pic of them or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

Didn't win All In tickets


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't think Toni Storm is all that.



She's not but I still want to see her without pants on


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Putting on this NXT episode for Keith Lee

Nicki Cross look like she lost weight. She feels pretty dead in the water right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Bobby Fish is back so hopefully that means he'll be healthy for Brooklyn


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

Vanessa Bourne looking like Layla El without the stacks


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

NXT doing a karate man gimmick in 2018 and giving the guy lyrics in his entrance


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

This dude is doing an Eddie Gordo gimmick holy fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm going to pretend like Marcel Barthel is Das Wunderkid Alex Wright's son

Keith Lee


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Why are people excited about Keith Lee?  He looks 50.

WWE needs to figure out how to push R Truth.  Screw the new talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fucking legend.


Already posted old man Hogan


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Already posted old man Hogan


I'm still laughing bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Putting on this NXT episode for Keith Lee
> 
> Nicki Cross look like she lost weight. She feels pretty dead in the water right now.


why don't they fucking send her up to sanity already??


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> why don't they fucking send her up to sanity already??


They lose so it dont really matter


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Sanity has been treated better than the Authors of Pain.

But you know what.  Sanity just doesn't have it.  This isn't a booking issue.  None of them have a good luck.  They have no chance of succeeding on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

WWE should stay the course with McIntyre, Vega and Almas.  Just make sure they get those three call ups right.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

@Rukia want to watch the network together or are u sleeping


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Not shocking, but match reports from the MYC say Meiko beat the shit out of Killer Kelly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Not shocking, but match reports from the MYC say Meiko beat the shit out of Killer Kelly.


It's going to take a fucking kamehameha blast to knock her out of the tourney.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Read the spoilers. They really got wrestlers for a front row appearance after every match.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They lose so it dont really matter


They can probably still be salvaged at this point. But I forgot factions that aren't Shield don't matter in wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Mae Young Classic Round 1 winners_ 





Tegan Nox (Nixon Newell)
Rhea Ripley
Lacey Lane
Meiko Satomura
Deonna Purrazzo
Zeuxis
Kacy Catanzaro
Mercedes Martinez
Kaitlyn
Toni Storm
Xia Li
Mia Yim
Hiroyo Matsumoto
Taynara Conti
Nicole Matthews
Io Shirai


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

mfw Michael Cole said that Teagan Nox girl was one of the best wrestlers in the world and then match reports said she had the most boring match in the first round


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Michael Cole said that Teagan Nox girl was one of the best wrestlers in the world and then match reports said she had the most boring match in the first round


He said she was his pick!  I was shocked.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Give that role to three others wrestlers.


Who else would you have as sanity?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Lana will block you for not being 100% positive about her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lana will block you for not being 100% positive about her.



I ain't gonna be positive about her unless she's posting nudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lana will block you for not being 100% positive about her.


hard to be positive when she still ain't improved in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lana will block you for not being 100% positive about her.



Shes not cool like Rusev.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2018)

All well and good replacing coach. But as long as Vince is screaming down the mic there's nothing that's going to help the commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Rene is gonna succeed to the point they replace coach with her full time.


And then out of nowhere get beth phoenix on SDs smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

WWE is going to put Renee on the announce team then pat themselves on the back for it 500 times between now and October as they take credit for how good Renee is.

Gonna be funny as hell when ESPN poaches her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why are people excited about Keith Lee?  He looks 50.
> 
> WWE needs to figure out how to push R Truth.  Screw the new talent.



He and Dijak are the most athletically agile super heavyweights since Vader and Kane. 

They blame R Truth for Survivor Series with Rock and Cena flopping.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE is going to put Renee on the announce team then pat themselves on the back for it 500 times between now and October as they take credit for how good Renee is.
> 
> Gonna be funny as hell when ESPN poaches her.


Renee is definitely going to ESPN someday.

She's too good for WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE is going to put Renee on the announce team then pat themselves on the back for it 500 times between now and October as they take credit for how good Renee is.
> 
> Gonna be funny as hell when ESPN poaches her.


Nani?!!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!!


Dean will never have to work again if this happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean will never have to work again if this happens.



He'll still work. Dude loves wrestling even if he can't wrestle well


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean will never have to work again if this happens.



I mean, he doesn't work now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I mean, he doesn't work now.


Neither does Jay lethal


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> WWE is going to put Renee on the announce team then pat themselves on the back for it 500 times between now and October as they take credit for how good Renee is.
> 
> Gonna be funny as hell when ESPN poaches her.


Does anyone watch ESPN anymore?

Remember when Sportscenter was the shit?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Renee is definitely going to ESPN someday.
> 
> She's too good for WWE.


Yeah she would rather be interrupted by Stephen A Smith tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Neither does Jay lethal



Am I a Jay Lethal fan or something? What the hell is this post suppose to mean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Am I a Jay Lethal fan or something? What the hell is this post suppose to mean.


You heard me


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean thinks this makes him crazy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Good.  Keep the cucking storyline going.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Renee is good.  But so is Charli Caruso and Cathy Kelly.  WWE has a couple of women that are good at that kind of job if Renee does leave.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Rene not going anywhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

Smh my boy dean getting called lazy even though he got injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean thinks this makes him crazy


No me almost elbowing Beyonce makes me crazy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> All well and good replacing coach. But as long as Vince is screaming down the mic there's nothing that's going to help the commentary.



lmao 

>Coachman takes partial credit for the WWE Fox deal.
>Gets time cut down a month later


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

These thirsty ass motherfuckers really gonna stan for Cedric Alexander's girl and say that her losing in the first round is a travesty when the bitch loses to like the best women's wrestler in Mexico. This is cuck at the next level.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I mean, he doesn't work now.


Ouch. Dean confirmed a stay at home husband who spends all his time playing xbox and eating pizza bites.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These thirsty ass motherfuckers really gonna stan for Cedric Alexander's girl and say that her losing in the first round is a travesty when the bitch loses to like the best women's wrestler in Mexico. This is cuck at the next level.


Heard Meiko match got this is awesome chants

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These thirsty ass motherfuckers really gonna stan for Cedric Alexander's girl and say that her losing in the first round is a travesty when the bitch loses to like the best women's wrestler in Mexico. This is cuck at the next level.


Who is his girl?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who is his girl?



Aerial Monroe. Never even heard of her until she married Cedric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Jason Jordan’s neck injury is worse than originally suspected.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan’s neck injury is worse than originally suspected.



This is the worst news any anime fan could ever hear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who is his girl?


Some nobody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jason Jordan’s neck injury is worse than originally suspected.


Dont do this to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ouch. Dean confirmed a stay at home husband who spends all his time playing xbox and eating pizza bites.


Isn't that most of you?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2018)

Damn they're going to have to do an entire rebuild for Jason when he gets back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Cabana is suing CM Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Gotta call him LM Punk from now on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gotta call him LM Punk from now on.



That is fucking frosty yo


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2018)

Seems like they're fighting over the legal fees. Total is a bit over $500K. Cabana asked Punk to pay half, and Punk refused. Punk made about $500K from his last UFC appearance.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Aerial Monroe. Never even heard of her until she married Cedric.


This bitch look more manish than Cedric himself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> [HASHTAG]#Coreywasright[/HASHTAG]



Nah Corey is still a bitch for being such a huge mark he wanted his kid to think Punk was his real father. Oh and for having that long ass hair with a dad bod in his early 20s. Like dafuq was that shit.

Corey's also a bitch for letting VKM cuck his commentary. It's his job but he's still a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

This dude legit wants to have no allies in this world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

SS gonna be legit guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Fuck is he sueing for


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck is he sueing for


Legal fees dude.

Colt was a big loser in this lawsuit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

Damn. Punk a snake


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Punk probably did promise to take care of the legal fees.

Colt could have settled for a tenth of his legal fees.  No way would he have signed on without assurances from Punk.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Punk probably did promise to take care of the legal fees.
> 
> Colt could have settled for a tenth of his legal fees.  No way would he have signed on without assurances from Punk.



Are you sure about that? Colt has liability for disseminating the podcast. It's like if a dude waits in the car while his boy robs a bank and kills someone but then speeds off when his boy gets back to the car without knowing he shot someone he's still an accessory. I'm fairly sure the same thing applies here. 

Even then the doctor didn't really have damages so Colt could have just rode it out. It was more of a nuisance than full blown law suit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2018)

That doctor fucked jullian hall.

Is he still employed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2018)

The look on Rock's face right at the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

So Meiko against Mercedes Martinez, eh?  To WWE's credit.  They have only put durable women against Meiko so far.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Meiko/Mercedes being projected as a **** match.

So night two is apparently off to a promising start.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Picture perfect.  Didn't trip over the ropes like Sasha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Meiko/Mercedes being projected as a **** match.
> 
> So night two is apparently off to a promising start.



If Meiko has to sell Mercedes as a near equal, I'm deducting a star for unrealism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Meiko has to sell Mercedes as a near equal, I'm deducting a star for unrealism.


Maybe Meiko took 80% of the match. I don't know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Meiko should face HHH in the last match of the night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Everyone shitting on Toni Storm on twitter right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

First match set for WWE Evolution.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Toni Storm vs Io Shirai.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Picture perfect.  Didn't trip over the ropes like Sasha.



Vince will see that and hide thinking the sponsors will scream at him due to an unsafe move.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Inflation be crazy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Inflation be crazy



Wow, smarks are fucking stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> First match set for WWE Evolution.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wrestling is so fake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like WWE told some fans to stop spoiling the Mae Young classic tourney


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2018)

Kevin Owens is winning the belt at Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

CM Punk is such a scumbag.  Read the 15 page court documents when you guys have a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2018)

So I bought 4 games today  .

No wrestling for me during the holidays


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 
This is a universal championship match imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk is such a scumbag.  Read the 15 page court documents when you guys have a chance.



Am laughing that Colt Cabana is now suing him for $1m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Tegan Nox is injury prone.  I would ship her out to the nxt uk division and see if she can rebuild herself out there.

I just don't see how you can trust her enough to put her in a big spot again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tegan Nox is injury prone.  I would ship her out to the nxt uk division and see if she can rebuild herself out there.
> 
> I just don't see how you can trust her enough to put her in a big spot again.



She made Michael Cole look bad for backing her!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Imagine how Meiko would have felt if she had to accept flowers from someone she doesn't respect like Kairi. It would've been so embarrassing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 10, 2018)

Haven't been keeping up with WWE, just saw this.  Why has nobody taught Ronda how to do her moves safely with spots?  She's doing some of those judo takedowns almost like she's actually fighting somebody.  Such a shitty partner, I feel bad for whoever has to job her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Haven't been keeping up with WWE, just saw this.  Why has nobody taught Ronda how to do her moves safely with spots?  She's doing some of those judo takedowns almost like she's actually fighting somebody.  Such a shitty partner, I feel bad for whoever has to job her.


Ronda is really green and dangerous asf in the ring.  It's a fact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda is really green and dangerous asf in the ring.  It's a fact.


Shut up. Alexa needs to go away now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Haven't been keeping up with WWE, just saw this.  Why has nobody taught Ronda how to do her moves safely with spots?  She's doing some of those judo takedowns almost like she's actually fighting somebody.  Such a shitty partner, I feel bad for whoever has to job her.


She had good matches before just that the lack of matches seems to be hurting her. She needs to be in the ring often


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She had good matches before just that the lack of matches seems to be hurting her. She needs to be in the ring often


Don't be fooled.  Her matches are the most rehearsed matches in the history of the company.  And she has had three total matches on tv in over six months.  That's it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up. Alexa needs to go away now.


She will go away.  She is dropping the belt in nine days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Alexa and Carmella won't be champions at Evolution.  WWE is taking that event seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa and Carmella won't be champions at Evolution.  WWE is taking that event seriously.



I hope Asuka jumps Io during her entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Asuka jumps Io during her entrance.


I hope they jump into bed together


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Asuka jumps Io during her entrance.


i want it to happen after Io defeats Toni.  Asuka comes out of the crowd and attacks her.  And they brawl to the back.

It needs to be like an old hardcore match.  The camera crew checks in with them throughout the night as they fight all over the arena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2018)

Wrestletalk and Meltzer saying that Vince will try to sign a ton of people from ROH after early success with their event.

Idk I like this. WWE gets upstaged for once.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

ROH's roster fucking sucks. Signing anyone from there will actually make the WWE worse.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2018)

Yeah they were saying Vince probably just wants to prevent any more surprise success events from happening. Easiest way to do it is to pull everything out from under the org.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

> Thursday's  Wrestling, featuring Austin Aries retaining the World Heavyweight Title over Eddie Edwards in the main event, drew 168,000 viewers. This is down from last week's 248,000 viewers and a new low for 2018. It is the second lowest viewership for a first-run episode in the show's history, beating the December 14 episode which drew 161,000 viewers.



People like to claim that wrestling is hot right now.  But it just isn't true.  Impact had a well regarded PPV recently.  But that did nothing to change their bottom line.  They are absolutely floundering in the ratings right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

That's because everyone just watches Impact's stuff on Youtube. All their views are way up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2018)

Wow I remember when they used to have about a million average views. They never did out from that Hogan-Bischoff nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

They need to bring back Russo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Vega and Austin Aries not dating anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

I prefer evil villainous Bullet Club.  These geeks don't belong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Drag needs to stop this before his girl gets hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2018)

Man the page before this was some really awful shit posting combined with a pretty soft take.

Wrestling Ronda is probably the biggest match of Alicia Fox’s career next to that classic she had with Melina.

Anyway having a problem with snug or stiff workers is looking through a PG-era prism that would be smashed into pieces by prime Vader and prime Scott Steiner. Like shit happens in the ring. It’s not like Ronda is Sami Callihan with a decade of experience working a hardcore style and still being an unsafe fuck who broke Eddie Edward’s face. 

Ronda has a handful of matches and she’s already better than both women’s title holders and Nia. Shit Nia basically had one of her 3 best matches. 

And I rather have Ronda stiffing girls than 270 pound Nia Jax gently jumping on bitches like she’s plopping down on a bed.

Like motherfuckers are paying for Stardom and complaining about Ronda? Puh fucking leeze.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need to bring back Russo.



Wait pause, you’re not actually our resident shit poster, you’re Vince Russo


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Like motherfuckers are paying for Stardom and complaining about Ronda? Puh fucking leeze.




Full disclosure.  I'm not a Ronda supporter.  I'm going to try to find fault with absolutely everything that she does.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Just watched Luger beat Hogan for the title. Holy shit WCW crowds make Daniel Bryan's loudest pops sound like Corpus Christi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just watched Luger beat Hogan for the title. Holy shit WCW crowds make Daniel Bryan's loudest pops sound like Corpus Christi.


Wrestling isn't popular anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling isn't popular anymore.


 Wrestling is fake .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2018)

Goto vs Omega is a good match


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2018)

Rumors  have it that Mickie vs Trish will happen at Evolution


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Rumors  have it that Mickie vs Trish will happen at Evolution



This can only be allowed if after summerslam Mickie gets stalked.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Rumors  have it that Mickie *scissoring *Trish will happen at Evolution



I've improved the card.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Man the page before this was some really awful shit posting combined with a pretty soft take.
> 
> Wrestling Ronda is probably the biggest match of Alicia Fox’s career next to that classic she had with Melina.
> 
> ...




Nia is not a wrestler though... she’s just... fat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This can only be allowed if after summerslam Mickie gets stalked.


Yes....reverse lesbian angle.


Have Trish bring up that incident and say her life has been different ever since.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Yooooooooooooooooo Jose fucking went off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2018)

Aries has always been a super no fun allowed dickhead. No wonder he can't make it anywhere except TNA and ROH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't get why Austin went after Jose and not WWE and Vince.

Not his fault that these guys took your shots from TNA badly.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2018)

Rusev, Cien and Zelina to carry Lana.  (Although knowing Vince he's going to make it so Lana goes over)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

> Yesterday, Reddit user CarterVoorhes31 posted  from an MLW Podcast (Episode #49) where former  Writer, Court Bauer, explained how Randy Orton would expose himself to new writers. Allegedly, Orton would touch himself and then ask to shake hands with the writer.
> 
> Below is Bauer's account of what happened via Reddit:
> 
> ...




Oh boy . Randy might be in trouble.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2018)

Imagine being such a mark for yourself that you wouldn't touch Randy Orton's dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine being such a mark for yourself that you wouldn't touch Randy Orton's dick.


Least he didn't have to touch Stephanie's dick.

That shit would scar him for life


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh boy . Randy might be in trouble.



Jeff arrive as Brother Nero and will make Randy fade away and be classified as obsolete on smackdown leaving Summerslam a 1v1 while Randy is suspended AGAIN.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s some fucked up shit, Randall


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2018)

sounds like some prison shit. orton ridiculous!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2018)

At least it isn't JBL on Edge bad.  JBL basically started playing with Edge's junk while Edge was in the shower.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At least it isn't JBL on Edge bad.  JBL basically started playing with Edge's junk while Edge was in the shower.





Jbl definitely homo.


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh boy . Randy might be in trouble.



Wow, this came out of nowhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Detective said:


> Wow, this came out of nowhere.


I see that pun bro


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see that pun bro



The Apex Predator is a bag shitter and scumbag.

News at 11

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2018)

Detective said:


> The Apex Predator


Pretty sure its the Anal Predator now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh boy . Randy might be in trouble.



Ok, the guy either has tenure with the company or he has something on HHH to be the confident to continually pulling stunts like that.   Holy shit does the guy want to be Scott Steiner.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, the guy either has tenure with the company or he has something on HHH to be the confident to continually pulling stunts like that.



Reminds me of the time Orton got suspended for 60 days, then was forced to go to Raw so HHH and HBK would issue a beat down if he fucked up again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2018)

It wasnt the fans who killed the legend but the Legend killer who killed the legend


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2018)

The last time the WWE was cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> At least it isn't JBL on Edge bad.  JBL basically started playing with Edge's junk while Edge was in the shower.


JBL always did have those angry repressed gay guy vibes going from his bullying stories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh boy . Randy might be in trouble.


Nah.  No one is in trouble.

It was just a rib.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> JBL always did have those angry repressed gay guy vibes going from his bullying stories.



Hmm, were there stories of him sticking pencils up people's asses like Scott Steiner.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, were there stories of him sticking pencils up people's asses like Scott Steiner.


What the fuck?!?!??

Man....surprised none of these guys wound up dead over these fucked up attacks. Shits not even ribbing at that point.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

Seriously.  It’s just a rib guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  It’s just a rib guys.


JBL no means no.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seriously.  It’s just a rib guys.


Guess JBL can fondle your taint or shove pencils in your balls since its just a rib, bro!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Guess JBL can fondle your taint or shove pencils in your balls since its just a rib, bro!


JBL has paid his dues.  Someone like Ricochet has to be hazed for about five years until he can be considered a veteran.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Rusev, Cien and Zelina to carry Lana.  (Although knowing Vince he's going to make it so Lana goes over)


English will screw Rusev and Lana while trying to help.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> English will screw Rusev and Lana while trying to help.


Maybe we find out he has been doing it intentionally all along.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe we find out he has been doing it intentionally all along.


They probably will go this route which is horrible since Rusev and English were working great together.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The last time the WWE was cool.


The last time RAW was cool*


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2018)

Geeks


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

WWE would be stupid to punish Randy.  He is one of the best things about their show right now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 12, 2018)

Wrestlers should be allowed to get away with crimes with they do enough cool segments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wrestlers should be allowed to get away with crimes with they do enough cool segments.


Hazing is part of the business.  You aren’t fit to be a pro wrestling writer if you can’t handle that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2018)

Im gone for two days and Aries gets roasted by his ex and Jose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hazing is part of the business.  You aren’t fit to be a pro wrestling writer if you can’t handle that.


Don't think that shit flies as much nowadays as it did last decade. Plus this shit isn't hazing anymore its just straight up sexual harassment by that point when dude is standing in front of you with his dick hang out.

Surprised none of the writers thought Orton was on some rape shit and proceed to stomp his dick out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2018)

Remember when he pooped in a bag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when he pooped in a bag


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when he pooped in a bag


Just a rib.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Lol.  Ryback is so pathetic.  It's been three years since his release.  And he's still talking about things like Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar.  Move on with your life dude!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when he pooped in a bag


yea cause the diva wouldn't go out with him. lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea cause the diva wouldn't go out with him. lol


It's called character acting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2018)

Anvil has reportedly died.



That leaves only Bret left in Hart Foundation


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Take care of your lady Drag.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Anvil has reportedly died.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves only Bret left in Hart Foundation



Dammit that's very saddening to hear.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2018)

Bret's confirmed on his FB page.  With a picture of the two as tag team champions.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2018)

RIP Anvil.

In another forum, I was talking about his match vs Lethal from 2009, and some retards were harrasing me, idk why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

Got my tickets for Takeover War Games II.

Fuck Mustache Mountain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Anvil has reportedly died.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves only Bret left in Hart Foundation



What a shit year. RIP Jim. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

aw FUCK! not anvil too!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2018)

LordPerucho said:


> RIP Anvil.
> 
> In another forum, I was talking about his match vs Lethal from 2009, and some retards were harrasing me, idk why.



Wrestling fans are the biggest assholes around.

I wonder if they'll hold off on a potential Natty turning on Ronda this weekend cause of Anvil death.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestling fans are the biggest assholes around.
> 
> I wonder if they'll hold off on a potential Natty turning on Ronda this weekend cause of Anvil death.



Nah, they're more likely to have someone use it for heel heat, like Paige did to Charlotte or Orton did to Rey.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Paige using reid flair for heel heat was bonkers.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nah, they're more likely to have someone use it for heel heat, like Paige did to Charlotte or Orton did to Rey.



They will probably use Alexa for it .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Why did Tana win G1


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2018)

I see drag being cool with this too at some point



WhatADrag said:


> Why did Tana win G1


Give the old ace a last hurrah while the new ace is mentally in shambles right now needing to find himself again. can't wait to see how it all unfolds


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh Randy.  You rascal!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> I see drag being cool with this too at some point
> 
> 
> Give the old ace a last hurrah while the new ace is mentally in shambles right now needing to find himself again. can't wait to see how it all unfolds


Damn. Cena has a low reaction rate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

RIP Anvil man. You were part of a great team .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Never seen him wrestle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Never seen him wrestle.


He wasnt too far off the attitude era


Probably has some matches on Youtube.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Never seen him wrestle.



You’re not missing much but still RIP


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Heard he was racist.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

Neihart was suppose to be the star in the Hart Foundation. He definitely had more charisma than Bret.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

No one watching Raw huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Last week of school. Im in to watch some wrestling all week.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

teddy said:


> I see drag being cool with this too at some point
> 
> 
> Give the old ace a last hurrah while the new ace is mentally in shambles right now needing to find himself again. can't wait to see how it all unfolds


Orton sure loves whipping his cock out on dudes.


Dean Ambrose said:


> No one watching Raw huh?


why would they?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Orton sure loves whipping his cock out on dudes.
> 
> why would they?


Cause.......you might miss uhhhh.....yea and also........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Ok, starting off the show with Ronda then.   And now a promo about fathers due to Jim's untimely passing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, starting off the show with Ronda then.   And now a promo about fathers due to Jim's untimely passing.


Good luck Placid . You're today's commentator for Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Well Fox dressing like Poison Ivy for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Can hear the channels changing now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Fox annoys me for some reason


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause.......you might miss uhhhh.....yea and also........


weeew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can hear the channels changing now.


Get out Plad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Welp local talent having to sell to Ronda tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Welp that's it for me tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Rousey/Bliss is such a bad feud that they should cancel Evolution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

So anyone picking up Avengers:Infinity War tomorrow.  And what edition.  Me it's going to be the Target exclusive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Oh shit i forgot rene is on commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh shit i forgot rene is on commentary


I thought Coach sounded different.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone picking up Avengers:Infinity War tomorrow.  And what edition.  Me it's going to be the Target exclusive.


I don’t buy the Marvel movies.

One viewing is always plenty for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp that's it for me tonight.


17 mins into raw before the tap out. A new record!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanking SAF for letting know of this.   Been a long time coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Just donate me college money instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanking SAF for letting know of this.   Been a long time coming.


It was a long time coming but its been worth the wait. I was starting to think they would push it back to 2019 at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone picking up Avengers:Infinity War tomorrow.  And what edition.  Me it's going to be the Target exclusive.


Bought it a while ago digitally.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Just donate me college money instead.


What enjoyment will we get from that?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

G Gundam?  Nah.  I would buy a different set.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

In HD soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What enjoyment will we get from that?


The thought of me having financial stability.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What enjoyment will we get from that?


The enjoyment of Drag getting rejected fora better grade


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In HD soon.


What?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Ronda gets a reaction everything she does


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What?



She's suiting up in a way.   Yeah that Gundam universe has a way to suit up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> G Gundam?  Nah.  I would buy a different set.



The G Wing set is pretty nice.  Don't know about the 00 set.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ronda gets a reaction everything she does


That’s good.

Not many in this company can say that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's suiting up in a way.   Yeah that Gundam universe has a way to suit up.


It looks like it got all stuck on her body


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That’s good.
> 
> Not many in this company can say that.



How many?
AJ
Roman even tho its bad


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> The thought of me having financial stability.


I feel more enjoyment in watching anime than having you be in student debt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Heyman is great.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In HD soon.


Rain still one of the most fire bitches in gundam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

Damn my security gig called me for work on Monday Night Raw. Funniest part is those dudes fired me


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

With the releases of the G Gundam ultra edition boxset and the Patlabor complete set coming out soon I'll be set for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rain still one of the most fire bitches in gundam.



I giver credit to Takahiro Kimura for being the animation director for the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn my security gig called me for work on Monday Night Raw. Funniest part is those dudes fired me


U fired or are u just making a return to help seth


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Corbin wrestling looking like a manager

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn my security gig called me for work on Monday Night Raw. Funniest part is those dudes fired me


They sound about as up on things as Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> U fired or are u just making a return to help seth


I got fired for skipping out those 12 am to 7 am shifts that had you out side Wrigley Field . plus some days they'd get you to go to another event after that. So I just no showed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Last time i saw jinder vs finn the little guy got concussed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They sound about as up on things as Vince.


People also been quitting on them due to their shit breaks. So in reality its pretty much WWE of security.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Guru Jinder is a lot of fun.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I giver credit to Takahiro Kimura for being the animation director for the series.


The legend!



Sunrise should get him to do char designs for a new original series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Sunrise is in a slump from my perspective.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Welp turning into the stereotype guru Mahal and KO taking on Balor for some reason.  Guessing a Braun run in soon. 



[S-A-F] said:


> The legend!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise should get him to do char designs for a new original series.



So true but hoping for that GGG vs Betterman animation.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

I can't even hear Renee.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Really stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sunrise is in a slump from my perspective.



Probably because they've been riding the Love Live train for some time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Commentary enough.   Fuck sakes trying to sell Jinder's new gimmick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Crowd into it tonight


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Crowd into it tonight


It makes no sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Well they only make Gundam series now outside of Love Live and Gintama probably because they were failing with the anime original ideas a few years ago with the only one selling decently well was Cross Ange. The only hope now was to milk the Code Geass franchise but they're making a movie for the next installment instead of milking a TV series which sounds like counterproductive business to me but whatever.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Current anime in general is in a slump though because there are way too many series coming out all at once with very little proper production time put into them anymore. Which is why you now have 1 cour shows looking like they have the directing of a fatigued staff that's worked on a 200 episode series.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Is WWE paying these fans?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Braun is a dick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Ziggler tryna be hbk so bad


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Crowd is going to be dead for Ziggler and Rollins at SS.  And Ziggler is to blame.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Crowd is going to be dead for Ziggler and Rollins at SS.  And Ziggler is to blame.


Nah

Dean gonna be there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

The fuck is this guy.   Time for some pink slips to be handed out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

This segment is bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Why are Lashley and Elias feuding.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Lashley n elias need to be preshow


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are Lashley and Elias feuding.


because vince doesn't want a black universal champion.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are Lashley and Elias feuding.


By process of elimination.

They both needed opponents for Summerslam.  They were the only two guys left.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Revival gets a terrible reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Hmm, they should have gone via tornado tag team rules as it would have everyone in the ring instead of this set up. 



Really hoping Sunrise gets this adapted into an animation.  It's already set for manga form later this year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm hoping Red Dead Redemption 2 is good.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

Renee doesn`t really add much to commentary......


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Renee doesn`t really add much to commentary......


Renee just makes an occasional exclamation.

"That was awesome!"

"Oh my god."

"Wow!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Well Graves shitting on the tag team champions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Renee just makes an occasional exclamation.
> 
> "That was awesome!"
> 
> ...



So pretty much what she says to Dean in the bedroom but with more enthusiasm here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Renee doesn`t really add much to commentary......


Shes not exactly a commentator and its like her second time.

Better than coah


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So pretty much what she says to Dean in the bedroom but with more enthusiasm here.


Man at least thats more enthusiasm than Corpus Christ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man at least thats more enthusiasm than Corpus Christ


Can't argue with that.   Crowd too trained to cheer or boo on their own.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shes not exactly a commentator and its like her second time.
> 
> Better than coah


Bring back Booker T.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

"Leave this place better than I found it"  the fuck??!  Roman you're going for a belt not running a dying company.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Shut up Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bring back Booker T.


Im down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can't argue with that.   Crowd too trained to cheer or boo on their own.


Good news. If your town keeps it up , they might get to host WM and Romans next coronation


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

Bring back Josh Matthews.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im down


Shucky Ducky, Quack Quack?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

The thing about Booker T.  You didn’t know what this dude was going to say!  He had a gem every segment!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Brock Lesner can't do a proper shooting star press and fears the swanton bomb.   What's there to know.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The thing about Booker T.  You didn’t know what this dude was going to say!  He had a gem every segment!


But he sucked. Plus Corey hates him .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Roman is annoying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

If Roman has brain one he's take that deal right now with Heyman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Heyman so dope on the mic


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Shut up Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

So Heyman pepper sprays Roman.   So it's a set up then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Bring back Josh Matthews.


What i tell u about posting if its not women


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

I hope Brock retains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

Amazing, Brock is suppose to be the heel here yet get's that heroes cheer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Braun should cash in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Renee is a total passenger on commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2018)

So Roode riding with the jobbers now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose doesn’t deserve a woman like Renee Young


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

That was an ugly glorious ddt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

That was like a 2 minute match too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Roode riding with the jobbers now.


Think hes fallen off the hardest out of any nxt top talent


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Roman stuttering and fucking up his lines again as usual in the presence of Heyman 

Roman Reigns is the worst WWE character of all time. I’d rather watch Chris Masters cut a promo that this fat fuck


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Hyped for the Purge.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Think hes fallen off the hardest out of any nxt top talent


Ascension.  Bayley.  Bo Dallas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ascension.  Bayley.  Bo Dallas.



I dont considee acension top talent

And bayley at least wrestled on the main card of wrestlemania before.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

I hear that these B Team + Roman Reigns segments are leading to Ambrose and Rollins becoming Tag champions.

That’s how uncreative these guys are.  Rollins and Ambrose are just going to do the same thing they were doing 8 months ago!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont considee acension top talent
> 
> And bayley at least wrestled on the main card of wrestlemania before.


Revival.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Revival.


Damn. You right. Bobby up there tho.



Rukia said:


> I hear that these B Team + Roman Reigns segments are leading to Ambrose and Rollins becoming Tag champions.
> 
> That’s how uncreative these guys are.  Rollins and Ambrose are just going to do the same thing they were doing 8 months ago!




Dean and seth being tag champs while seth is IC champ>>>>

He deserves it after having been so great all year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Summerslam is going to suck.

I will watch Takeover to see Io Shirai in the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

How is it we always think bayley vs sasha will happen and it never does


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Renee doesn`t really add much to commentary......


Women commentators just don't work in pro wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is it we always think bayley vs sasha will happen and it never does


I don’t think it will happen anymore.

The time to do it came and went.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Remember how Logan was a Viking for a week?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Sasha sucks.  All she does is lose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Shut up Angle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Roman Reigns will do well in TNA.  At least he’ll get cheered on his very first day


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Angle shush.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2018)

I heard Heyman pepper sprayed Roman? Way to book your "top" guy like a chump stain.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose is there fyi


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I heard Heyman pepper sprayed Roman? Way to book your "top" guy like a chump stain.



Roman has always been a chump. He only gets carried by his opponents in every match. He spams rest holds more than he spams his superman punch. What a piece of shit. Roman stutters his line everytime he knows Brock is around


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose beefed up.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

That doesn`t even look like Dean...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Ambrose beefed up.


You lie!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Wtf who was that


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose on that Triple H diet.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose did look buff.  But can he be a compelling character again?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose finally succumbed to the meth!! Again!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

I saw Renee rubbing her clit from far away


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean walked in like he was gonna whoop ass for not paying the strippers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

This friend Dean Ambrose coming back looking like Sami Zayn’s fat unemployed brother that plays Warcraft all day.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Pete Dunne should be our UC champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Did dean shave one of his eyebrows off


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

Ambrose beefier than than a can of Campbell’s beef stew.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Shield bout to own every title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 13, 2018)

inb4 Dean comes in here saying the beard means he’s gonna turn heel


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean sacrificed all of his flexibility and quickness.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Finally a Raw with a good ending


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Who on social media will have the balls to admit that Renee wasn't that great on commentary?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Do you guys know Percy Watson?  Renee to me was a female version of Percy Watson tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys know Percy Watson?  Renee to me was a female version of Percy Watson tonight.


Percy improved


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Dean return
Cardinals walk off hr

Great monday


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean return
> Cardinals walk off hr
> 
> Great monday


The Dodgers need to win tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)

Matt and Bray aren't being treated to good.  Not that I care.  Just an observation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2018)

Did Fat Wyatt die or something?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2018)

Crowd had great reaction to Ambrose. Made it all the much better. Love seeing Ziggler get his ass kicled.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2018)

Almas gets to beat the white man up tomorrow.

Will be great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman has always been a chump. He only gets carried by his opponents in every match. He spams rest holds more than he spams his superman punch. What a piece of shit. Roman stutters his line everytime he knows Brock is around


roman's somoan cardio sometimes fucks him up where he needs to take a dozen rest spots or he'll blow up and pass out during the match like he did a lot back when he first went singles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)

But yea da fuck? Dean started juicing?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> roman's somoan cardio sometimes fucks him up where he needs to take a dozen rest spots or he'll blow up and pass out during the match like he did a lot back when he first went singles.



Remember his once in a lifetime match with Taker? He missed one rest spot and he gassed out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)

what a weekend. ....... Red Dead 2  gameplay, Doom Eternal gameplay,  One Punch Man season 2 announced, and Deano  returns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

where his eyebrows go


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Dean borrowing heavily from the stone cold character.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean borrowing heavily from the stone cold character.



Austin will come for a one time appearance to stun Ambrose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Terry Crews hosting summerslam??


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Austin will come for a one time appearance to stun Ambrose.


Nah he'll get Ambrose on another podcast and bury him again


----------



## Funta (Aug 14, 2018)

The hopeful conclusion of this “friendship” angle. When was the last time wwe did a lesbian storyline?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2018)

Bayley's not even sitting on her face in that picture. Why does she botch so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Damn is Cowboy Bebop forming a gang in here?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2018)

Kinda surprised there's not more mention about how shit-tier Ziggler's hair was last night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2018)

EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Ziggler is just bad at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy ribs are the best!  

You guys read the latest?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY...


Nah he tryna be HBK


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah he tryna be HBK



Ziggler and Drew are trying to be this generation HBK and Diesel partnership


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2018)

Drag don't even know what reign of terror HHH looked like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Nah. 

He tryna be on his hbk returning and winning the title in the elimination chamber match.

Every thing he does is to honor hbk

From fucking sunny to trying to sell to the super kick to now having dolph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah he tryna be HBK


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Ziggler is failing if that's his goal.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERY...


holy shit! Dolph transformed into Evolution HHH!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Randy ribs are the best!
> 
> You guys read the latest?


Did he shit on someone's feet now while jacking his dick off?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

> The C Team (aka The Coolest Team, duh!)
> 
> "All Reigns needs to do to win is have James Ellsworth come out in a Brock Lesnar mask"



Brilliant strategy for Roman!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Headline: "big surprise planned for Roman Vs Brock"

article: Alvarez said via NODQ.com. “One of them is a rather short match. And the other is – you guessed it – a long match. By long I mean one of the longer matches Brock has ever had since he’s been in the company."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 14, 2018)

Heel Shield led by Paul Heyman and keeping Braun away from the title is gonna happen y’all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

They need to get the briefcase off of Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> holy shit! Dolph transformed into Evolution HHH!


HHH approves Mini HHH vs Evolution HHH match down the road


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck you Dolph!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need to get the briefcase off of Braun.


Briefcase KO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HHH approves Mini HHH vs Evolution HHH match down the road


Evolution Dolph confirmed to start coming out at the beginning of every raw cutting 20 minute promos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

I want Kofi to be WWE champion so bad.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I want Kofi to be WWE champion so bad.


No.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Not with Kevin Rukia around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2018)

Is that jericho's old lady?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

No


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2018)

lol someone dead-ass wrote this comment about Randy's article, "This is so unfair, I literally NEVER have attractive wrestlers show me their penises while I'm at work. Do I blame feminism or the patriarchy for this one?"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

-dirty deeds to drag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

Hmm, opening up SD with the women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

So what will happen to Carmie when she drops the belt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Carmella cringe


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what will happen to Carmie when she drops the belt.


She will lose to the contenders in random tv matches.  Just like Absolution and the Iconics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

“Do you how hard it is to beat Charlotte. I beat her twice!” - Carmella
So did Becky. So what's your point?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Crowd doesn't care.  Everyone in the background is waving at the cameras.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Paige good with a lot of black mics


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

Quick question, but is the living Kapa known as Ellseworth Asuaka's kryptonite.  I mean he somehow turned her to stone the first meeting and was her focus of attacks in the second meeting that caused her loss.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Sonya.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but is the living Kapa known as Ellseworth Asuaka's kryptonite.  I mean he somehow turned her to stone the first meeting and was her focus of attacks in the second meeting that caused her loss.


I think being retarded was more of Asuka's kryptonite. Anybody else with at lease a hint of competence would have ignored the distraction or taken him out with minimal fuss unlike Asuka who did neither.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I think being retarded was more of Asuka's kryptonite. Anybody else with at lease a hint of competence would have ignored the distraction or taken him out with minimal fuss unlike Asuka who did neither.


In the world of the WWE all baby faces are dumb


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> In the world of the WWE all baby faces are dumb


Only smart babyface is Kevin Owens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Crazy how WWE just openly admitting Carmella is trash but continues to let her be champ


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Charlotte has shitty chops.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how WWE just openly admitting Carmella is trash but continues to let her be champ



It has to be out of spite for the fans.  It has to be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Does Carmella say anything other than "I beat Charlotte/Asuka twice"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

@WhatADrag when are the Summerslam Predictions going up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @WhatADrag when are the Summerslam Predictions going up?


After nxt tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Becky won tonight because she isn't winning at Summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Charlotte wins and becky heel turns


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky won tonight because she isn't winning at Summerslam.


SHUT THE FUCK UP RUKIA


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP RUKIA


I hate to say it dude.

I would now favor Charlotte if there's going to be a title change.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte wins and becky heel turns


I think Charlotte could turn heel to win.  Screwing Becky in the process.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate to say it dude.
> 
> I would now favor Charlotte if there's going to be a title change.


I know you're right. I just still want to dream. I'm 60% saying Charlotte turns Heel and screws Becky to win, 25% saying Charlotte wins clean and Becky attacks her postmatch, and 15% saying Becky wins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Why they wasting time


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

I think Carmella could retain too.

Not quite ready to make the prediction yet though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

Welp local talent having to die for the Borderland Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

The triple threat looks small compared to the bb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The triple threat looks small compared to the bb.


I think that was the point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2018)

Smackdown needs more fat characters. They should ship Fat Ambrose back to SD


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

This a legendary feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Miz/Bryan one of the GOAT feuds of the past decade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Bryan is jealous of the Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Kofi birthday chants. Well deserved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2018)

Miz/DB feud started eight years ago and is still ongoing and people are still invested.  Bayley/Banks feud started about 3 years ago on NXT but who gives a fuck thanks to their treatment on RAW and also got the missing season of Degrassi because of it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know you're right. I just still want to dream. I'm 60% saying Charlotte turns Heel and screws Becky to win, 25% saying Charlotte wins clean and Becky attacks her postmatch, and 15% saying Becky wins.



I'm guessing Becky has match won, Charlotte does something legal to sto Becky winning, but ends up being rolled up or something by Carmella. Becky gets pissed and turns heel because of it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Solid tag match and now another Miz/Byran promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

They wasted an hour


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

That Talking Smack promo


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

The video package sunday gonna be it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

I want Miz to win.  He always fucking jobs in these big matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

We should plan some ppvs or shows to watxh this week


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t want to watch 2016 or 2017 Summerslam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Talking Smack was great.

I love when Cena went on there and said that he didn’t care about Dean Ambrose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t want to watch 2016 or 2017 Summerslam.


Lets watch something tonight.

Domt need to be summerslam


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets watch something tonight.
> 
> Domt need to be summerslam


We already have two hours of wrestling tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We already have two hours of wrestling tonight.


So.

Its my last week befor school


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

English is drowning out there.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So.
> 
> Its my last week befor school


Well, I got stuff to do.  So I’m probably out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

I gotta get fucked up this weekend


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Guys.  Who is the bigger star?  Zelina Vega or Almas?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Who hit Owens with the pie????


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Miz/Bryan going to be fire man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Please wear the shredder gear Miz!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2018)

Randy had his dick out in that segment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

That made Nakamura look really weak.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Smackdown is an entertaining show guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Joe a master on the mic


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2018)

Signed,
Dave Meltzer


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

This a storyline about chris jericho


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe a master on the mic


Honestly, reading that letter would be a terrible segment with anyone other than Joe or Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

This uploaded the Miz/Bryan stuff.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 14, 2018)

Joe/AJ spicing up too. SD carrying the Summerslam Card so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2018)

@Jake CENA Daniel Bryan is a coward!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2018)

Watching 97 in your house canada.

Vader vs taker lit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2018)

The Miz/Bryan feud will never die. These two will still be going at it decades later during Birdie Joe and Monroe Sky’s inevitable Wrestlemania match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Imagine prime vader vs prime brock lesnar


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe/AJ spicing up too. SD carrying the Summerslam Card so far.



Damn Good brothers who in reality would be more likely to beat down Joe (or attempt to) because of their history with AJ relegated to holding him back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Canadian Stampede was legit one of the best WWF ppvs ever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Miz/Bryan feud will never die. These two will still be going at it decades later during Birdie Joe and Monroe Sky’s inevitable Wrestlemania match.


I eventually need Miz/Cena to start up again.

I want Miz to talk about Nikki really bad!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Lter that year the screw job happens lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching 97 in your house canada.
> 
> Vader vs taker lit


That was a great PPV. Been watching some 98' Nitros with my cousin to laugh at how ass a lot of the booking was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2018)

I hope the Miz wins and go on challenge the WWE champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

The Miz has to win.

And then they go their separate ways.  Bryan can win the Wrestlemania rematch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

didnt know jericho smashed kelly kelly in the past


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> didnt know jericho smashed kelly kelly in the past


Yep although according to Orton just about everyone had a turn with Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> didnt know Jericho everyone who ever existed smashed Kelly kelly in the past



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Also, fuck WWF for not signing The Great Sasuke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn so that's why she was brought back to Raw 25 and labeled as a hall of famer


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also, fuck WWF for not signing The Great Sasuke.


They didn't even say it as Sasuke either.

Vince barely talked during that match so I could tell he had no interests.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Sasuke still out here doing inverted 450 splashes in death matches at the age of 50 and Vince still trying to deny he ever existed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

you guys wanna watch something soon?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you guys wanna watch something soon?


Just as long as Hayes isn't wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also, fuck WWF for not signing The Great Sasuke.


Don't you mean The Great Sasookie?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Y'all need to watch some WCW ppvs. Like the one where Macho Man and Hogan beat 10 guys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just as long as Hayes isn't wrestling.


you free in 30 mins?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

We watching Raw, May 21, 2001, main event is beniot n jericho vs austin and hhh

just need a time for whenever someone is down


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you free in 30 mins?


Sure what you down for?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y'all need to watch some WCW ppvs. Like the one where Macho Man and Hogan beat 10 guys.


I just saw when Reid Flair beat up Bischoff on a Nitro.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We watching Raw, May 21, 2001, main event is beniot n jericho vs austin and hhh
> 
> just need a time for whenever someone is down





[S-A-F] said:


> Sure what you down for?


start in 10 mins


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

4 mins

Its episode raw417


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Stone cold glass shattering>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Crowd reacting to everyrhing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Meltzer getting shit on for saying Peyton Royce is less attractive now. I agree. He deserves it. 

After all, Peyton Royce was never attractive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer getting shit on for saying Peyton Royce is less attractive now. I agree. He deserves it.
> 
> After all, Peyton Royce was never attractive.



Lol when he say this


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh shit rhyno.

Is he still wrestlig house shows?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer getting shit on for saying Peyton Royce is less attractive now. I agree. He deserves it.
> 
> After all, Peyton Royce was never attractive.



Think he said it yesterday. Basically said she's fatter.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

flat face with no definition in it peyton royce was never attractive to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh shit rhyno.
> 
> Is he still wrestlig house shows?


What time are you at? I'll jump in there. Was watching GITS SAC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What time are you at? I'll jump in there. Was watching GITS SAC.


20 mins in


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Peyton n billie kay less atrractive bexause they talk more


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn. New jack smashed this


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. New jack smashed this


This bitch ate New Jack's bootyhole!!

No wonder Dusty didn't talk to Goldust for years. She probably did some freaky shit back then.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tried to play it off like dean grabbed his leg
> 
> 
> She must of had daddy issues


She was married to Pillman first so he probably turned her out.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

LOOL this the ep where they fucked up Saturn!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> She was married to Pillman first so he probably turned her out.


Pillman a legend. He turned all the chicks out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

All these random title defenses n story lines lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Shane randomly coming out just to get his ass angle slammed by Kurt.

Taker on some biker rapist shit with Debra.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Never seen austin shook before


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

This shot got a 1000 tag matches


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Back when the tag teams weren't all jobbers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

How did Crash die


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

JR is right, why can't Bubba get the tables for once??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Please don't let the Iconics talk anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

all these backstage skits

wish it was like that today


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Too many vanilla midgets that can’t talk or do comedy. Balor ain’t gonna be telling no jokes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

why is eddie tryna be a hardy boy lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How did Crash die


OD'd on purpose because his wife was leaving him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too many vanilla midgets that can’t talk or do comedy. Balor ain’t gonna be telling no jokes.


Like five people can talk in the entire company!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why is eddie tryna be a hardy boy lmao


Rofl I never understood this storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Summerslam predictions?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> OD'd on purpose because his wife was leaving him.



damn killed himself in stevie richards crib


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Too many vanilla midgets that can’t talk or do comedy. Balor ain’t gonna be telling no jokes.





Rukia said:


> Like five people can talk in the entire company!


How you as a wrestler grow up during attitude and ruthless aggression eras and not try to learn how to cut promos??


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

angle vs the mayor


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

shane lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Shane acting like Angle didn't have him in the ankle lock earlier. Rofl


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Austin's song is sick here.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow an episode of raw where stephanie is on it and doesn't even talk. Madness! Can we get more of those??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Meltzer getting pummeled on social.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

It's stupid.  But everyone knows that it's the way things are now.  So to me Meltzer comes out of this looking like a dinosaur.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

this match lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

HHH tore something


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH tore something


He tore his quad bro.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why is eddie tryna be a hardy boy lmao



He was trying to use it as a way to fuck Lita.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

It was about a four-hour flight and Vince, Cena, Kofi Kingston, Laurinaitis, and I passed the time by playing cards, listening to AC/DC and The Rolling Stones (of course) and drinking straight Jack Daniel’s. After the confrontation with HBK in France [a future Pro Wrestling Stories installment], I no longer drank brown alcohol, as Jack and Jericho still didn’t get along. But I was hanging with the boss and there wasn’t anything else on the plane, so I indulged. Bad idea because after four hours of being on the same aircraft, Jack kicked Jericho’s ass. I was completely shitfaced (all of us were) when the plane landed, and I was in a nasty mood. Drunkicho was back and he was pissed . . . literally.

The plane pulled up on the tarmac and we stayed aboard for a few extra minutes to finish up our drinks. Kofi got up to leave, and Vince made some sort of a jokey comment along the lines of “Maybe you’ll get over one of these days.”

I thought it was an unfair remark and caught up to Kofi on the runway.

“You have to go back on the plane and challenge him to a fight right now. If you don’t, he’ll know he can walk all over you whenever he wants. If you go challenge him, he’ll love it and respect you for it.”

I wasn’t ribbing Kofi. I legitimately meant what I said and wanted to see him stand up for himself. To his credit, he only thought about it for a few seconds before marching back up the steps of the jet. I followed closely behind.

“How’s your dad?” Vince asked me as I got to the top of the stairs. “Tell him to give me a call! I really like that guy and would love to chat with him again!” They’d met once.

Kofi piped up and said with some big-boy bass in his voice, “Vince, do you have a problem with me?”

Vince looked him in surprise as Kofi repeated the question.

“Maybe I do,” Vince replied. “Do you wanna do something about it?”

Kofi swallowed hard, knowing he’d gone too far to turn back now. “Do you want me to do something about it?”

“Do you want to do something about it?” Vince repeated as he looked seriously into Kofi’s eyes from his chair.

“Do YOU want me to do something about it?”

“Do YOU want to do something—” Vince double-legged Kofi mid-sentence. They scuffled and rolled around in the aisle for a few seconds, until Vince got up laughing.

“That’s the way to do it!” he belly laughed and got off the plane.

Kofi looked at me for justification and I gave him a big thumbs-up.

I’m not sure if he gained Vince’s respect that night, but he sure gained mine.”


kofi for WWE champion tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Kofi decided he was better off being a dancing minstrel with his two Uncle Tom friends than world champion doe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

what if dave had to close down the observer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

WWE needs to bring back The Nation tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> what if dave had to close down the observer


Then this would be well worth it.

And Peyton would be the ultimate babyface in wrestling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2018)

Dave didn't even say shit, man just said he thinks Peyton looked better in NXT.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

bunch of other wrestlers like charlotte and amber moon did too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

Fuck all that noise. Peyton is garbage in ring and she wanted to change the issue to the look comments from DUMBASS Dave


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

I find it no different than that ninja dude getting in trouble because he said he refuses to stream with women because he has a wife.

This why I never wanna be famous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Peyton Royce is worse than Carmella in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Just look at all those bitches that got pressed because Ambrose looks like Mojo Rawley now. They only care about looks anyway. FOH with your SJW bullshit.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2018)

Meltzer wishing he stayed on pornhub rather than tweeting. 

I think she is overreaching by coming at him like that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Even though Peyton is only a 6 on her best day, her looks are all she has.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

What does her being “lighter” in NXT have to do with anything though? Meltzer said a dumbass statement that was out of line.

This is the same dude who tries to condemn the macho and misogynistic environment of WWE but then is going to body shame her and say she looked better in NXT? It’s scummy and two faced. This is the same dude who charges his loyalist more than WWE does for their library.

The comment is objectively kind of stupid because she got the implants then was up like 2 weeks later. When girls come up they get dolled up and generally look better than they did in NXT. It’s the sort of thing you expect from a live TV show as opposed to NXT that’s tapded 4 episodes at once. Which makes the whole lighter thing make a bit less sense since she’s on live TV every week and not in pretaped segments for a month.

Peyton Royce is way better than Carmella, like wtf? One got trained by Lance Storm and the other is a PC “success”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Still, Peyton Royce is ugly and needs to own up to it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Seth Rollins secretly throwing shade at New Japan, since he copies all their moves and can’t get above three stars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

I want to hear Lio Rush's take on this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Dave’s ace reporting isn’t really exposing any of that either. The Saudi thing is the WWE’s business decision and they are most likely using those ill gotten gains to fund the women’s PPV.
> 
> Dave can’t position himself as this bastion of wokeness in the wrestling world then go and say some shit like that to a woman. I mean that’s ridiculous as fuck. The girl has a right to be offended it’s her body.
> 
> ...




You're right. She has every right to feel a certain way it is her body.


These social justice warriors pissing me off tho.

He already apologized. I consider it a simple mistake. People arent perfect. I believe Dave when he spouts that shit about the women should be  treated better, if you consider it being on his high horse or not. Just shouldnt have said what he did.

But this is why I hate today society and I tend to lend on the people sides who make mistakes (unless its unforgiveable) those twitter fucks gonna judge his whole life by this tweet.

I mean this a good story to keep the week flowing until the weekend but hopefully each side moves on


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Still, Peyton Royce is ugly and needs to own up to it.



I think the chin implant helped her out a lot tbf.



WhatADrag said:


> You're right. She has every right to feel a certain way it is her body.
> 
> 
> These social justice warriors pissing me off tho.
> ...



Meltzer is a social justice warrior though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Meltzer is a social justice warrior though


exactly!

Fuck Meltzer.

Read his apology.  He transitioned from apology to teaching moment in two posts.  Get off your high horse you dick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the chin implant helped her out a lot tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer is a social justice warrior though


Well if he ever attacks someone over something silly in the future Id be the first one to say something about it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> exactly!
> 
> Fuck Meltzer.
> 
> Read his apology.  He transitioned from apology to teaching moment in two posts.  Get off your high horse you dick.


Plot twist there is no teaching moment


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Plot twist there is no teaching moment


So don't pretend that there is one.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the chin implant helped her out a lot tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer is a social justice warrior though


Y.....you mean her face used to be even flatter?!??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

How the hell Meltzer gonna be a SJW when his ass was defending Michael Elgin for covering up a rape.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So don't pretend that there is one.


He could be trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Miz should take a shot at Dave.  He's just too classy for that though I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

This all a distraction to get heat off Orton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> What does her being “lighter” in NXT have to do with anything though? Meltzer said a dumbass statement that was out of line.
> 
> This is the same dude who tries to condemn the macho and misogynistic environment of WWE but then is going to body shame her and say she looked better in NXT? It’s scummy and two faced. This is the same dude who charges his loyalist more than WWE does for their library.
> 
> ...


Honestly though they could have played it off so shit wouldnt escalate. Im just sick of the overreactions from everyone dude.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

I wonder if Peyton shook Orton’s hand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Need this same energy when a fat neckbeard tryna smash a dime piece.


Cant be against body shaming but refuse to fuck a guy cause he a neck beard.

Body shaming!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

Meltzer still a shit doe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell Meltzer gonna be a SJW when his ass was defending Michael Elgin for covering up a rape.



That’s the point though 



[S-A-F] said:


> Y.....you mean her face used to be even flatter?!??



More scrunched up



Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly though they could have played it off so shit wouldnt escalate. Im just sick of the overreactions from everyone dude.



Why though? Girl felt some type of way about her appearance and paid tens of thousands of dollars to change it. Shit helped her career trajectory and now some man she doesn’t know is airing her out as looking better before she invested in the change. Idk mang lots of people would be upset and have every right too. If other wrestlers want to dogpile on a dude who has no accountability for habitually shitting on them then why not.

Everyone in it is a bad actor but Meltzer is a self-righteous cuck. These are by and large just reactions.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

That's the thing.  Meltzer has made a lot of enemies.  And that's on him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Mfw me and Rukia agree Meltzer is a slimy piece of shit who made his nut by acting like kayfabe was defrauding the American public when dude charges more a month than this fucking company does for its shit PPVs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

3 months of ESPN insider is like a dollar and change more than WON


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> That’s the point though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get she felt that way but sometimes its better to go above that thinking and could have played it off better by being clever or just state shes proud how she looks and end it there.

Thats just me but acting offended has made me start to become more empathic to the content. Not saying Meltzer was right in doing what he did either.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Soul taker just mad Big Dave making guap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker just mad Big Dave making guap


Nah Big Fake sucks. Always has.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

In for NXT


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Big Fake sucks. Always has.


I love Big Dave


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get she felt that way but sometimes its better to go above that thinking and could have played it off better by being clever or just state shes proud how she looks and end it there.
> 
> Thats just me but acting offended has made me start to become more empathic to the content. Not saying Meltzer was right in doing what he did either.



So she has to rise to an arbitrary standard despite his insensitive comment and can’t react in offense. Dave is what 50 and almost twice her age? Girl didn’t even really play the victim she just said that line of thinking about women is the toxic shit that gets them into eating disorders and shit. In a lot of RL situations Meltzer would look like a shit. Just because she works for VKM doesn’t really change that when it’s a personal barb.

If you want to conflate the PC nature of social media with other shit it’s that kind of insensitivity that helps elect racists. Just pointing out where I believe the rabbit hole goes.



WhatADrag said:


> Soul taker just mad Big Dave making guap



Nah he’s just a self righteous cuck and it’s terrible seeing people I like act like he isn’t because we like the content of his magazine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So she has to rise to an arbitrary standard despite his insensitive comment and can’t react in offense. Dave is what 50 and almost twice her age? Girl didn’t even really play the victim she just said that line of thinking about women is the toxic shit that gets them into eating disorders and shit. In a lot of RL situations Meltzer would look like a shit. Just because she works for VKM doesn’t really change that when it’s a personal barb.
> 
> If you want to conflate the PC nature of social media with other shit it’s that kind of insensitivity that helps elect racists. Just pointing out where I believe the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> ...



Are you saying Im a friend of yours


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you saying Im a friend of yours



I like Kota Ibushi too but I don’t think we’re friends


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

This why i hate politcal agenda/movements tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I like Kota Ibushi too but I don’t think we’re friends


Thank you for comparing me to goat bushi


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Dave gonna have to type so much tonight. Poor old fingers smh


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m not that interested in Takeover.

I like that Regal tried to separate Gargano and Ciampa.  It’s too soon to see them again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Still feel like the best Ciampa/Gargano match was from the first round of the CWC.



WhatADrag said:


> Dave gonna have to type so much tonight. Poor old fingers smh



Man is a millionaire


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Im tired of gargano vs chompa.

The mighty wack af.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Still feel like the best Ciampa/Gargano match was from the first round of the CWC.
> 
> 
> 
> Man is a millionaire


Dave being sexist
Jericho cheating on his wife
Orton whipping out my dicks


What my heros be on


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> 3 months of ESPN insider is like a dollar and change more than WON


Why does WON cost so much?? Isn't it just Meltzer and Bryan bitching about wrestling promotions while Bryan gives his shitty opinion on everything? What a waste of money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So she has to rise to an arbitrary standard despite his insensitive comment and can’t react in offense. Dave is what 50 and almost twice her age? Girl didn’t even really play the victim she just said that line of thinking about women is the toxic shit that gets them into eating disorders and shit. In a lot of RL situations Meltzer would look like a shit. Just because she works for VKM doesn’t really change that when it’s a personal barb.
> 
> If you want to conflate the PC nature of social media with other shit it’s that kind of insensitivity that helps elect racists. Just pointing out where I believe the rabbit hole goes.
> 
> ...


Thats not what Im saying. Im saying there's better approaches to dealing with comments like Meltzer that would make her come out great and not have SJW army go on the attack. My line of thinking is that this could have ended more peacefully even though Meltzer said something stupid like he said.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave being sexist
> Jericho cheating on his wife
> Orton whipping out my dicks
> 
> ...


hey my hero Austin turned out to be a wife beater . At least they dont do that


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im tired of gargano vs chompa.
> 
> The mighty wack af.



Not even gonna lie, I actually feel bad that I can’t be more into the match. When it happens i’ll probably be into it but the angle is siphing heat from the matches.

They’re a great team but NXT always felt like their ceiling. I think Thorne could be more interesting on his own as cheaper Will Ospreay.



Dean Ambrose said:


> hey my hero Austin turned out to be a wife beater . At least they dont do that



I’m going to cover my eyes and pretend you didn’t remind me of this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why does WON cost so much?? Isn't it just Meltzer and Bryan bitching about wrestling promotions while Bryan gives his shitty opinion on everything? What a waste of money.



Dude I caved and bought it last summer during a sale. Waste of time and money. All the shit leaks online, the forum is ass, and WOR is really fucking boring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why does WON cost so much?? Isn't it just Meltzer and Bryan bitching about wrestling promotions while Bryan gives his shitty opinion on everything? What a waste of money.


One thing Meltzer should constantly be doing is raving about how good of a deal the WWE Network is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Not even gonna lie, I actually feel bad that I can’t be more into the match. When it happens i’ll probably be into it but the angle is siphing heat from the matches.
> 
> They’re a great team but NXT always felt like their ceiling. I think Thorne could be more interesting on his own as cheaper Will Ospreay.
> 
> ...


Its ok . Reality is too harsh anyways


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing Meltzer should constantly be doing is raving about how good of a deal the WWE Network is.


Chill Dunn


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing Meltzer should constantly be doing is raving about how good of a deal the WWE Network is.



I mean by comparison it definitely is. I just think it’s hilarious how Leltzer is like the fake ass commie to VKM’s fascism. Like no you’re both fucking frauds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Shayna looks like one of them ugly ass females who fucks the hottest chicks

I hate when that happens


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

The Cardinals stink.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

Poor Drag .

Rukia and ST got there shovels out and they burying Meltzer to oblivion


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

Shayna ain’t losing to Kairi.  They definitely want Baszler on the Evolution card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Kairi snapping


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Shayna basically a female Ted DiBiase Jr. No one can come up for a good reason for her push other than she’s friends with Ronda and got her ass handed to her in MMA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Ronda other friends gonna get a push too


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Whos the babyface


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Matt Riddle did it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Dude I caved and bought it last summer during a sale. Waste of time and money. All the shit leaks online, the forum is ass, and WOR is really fucking boring.


Shit I'm sorry to hear that dude. My friend also subscribed to it last year and I bummed off his account for a bit before he realized how much of a waste it was and cancelled it.  Bryan is really fucking whiny and makes for a shitty host and Meltzer stutters and loses his train of thought a whole lot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Everyone out in the parking lot like Smackdown Shut Your Mouth


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

I don’t know who attacked Black.

But I want to know who threw the pie at Kevin Owens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know who attacked Black.
> 
> But I want to know who threw the pie at Kevin Owens.


He inhaled and it came towards her


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Matt Riddle did it!


It’s a possibility.  Ohno or Riddle.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

The NXT parking lot assassin struck again? Dude ruined KENTA’s life, hopefully Aleister can recover.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ronda other friends gonna get a push too



They’re all trash though, like the best thing you can say about their collective MMA careers is that they got their shit kicked in and still got in the cage. They’re like CM Punk level with actual years of practice.

It’s dumb as hell to push a woman who won 1 fight in 5 years and can’t run the ropes. When Cameron and Rosa Mendez can do even 1 thing better than you then I just can’t fuck with you.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> They’re all trash though, like the best thing you can say about their collective MMA careers is that they got their shit kicked in and still got in the cage. They’re like CM Punk level with actual years of practice.
> 
> It’s dumb as hell to push a woman who won 1 fight in 5 years and can’t run the ropes. When Cameron and Rosa Mendez can do even 1 thing better than you then I just can’t fuck with you.


Well I mean one thing I can say is at least it looks like Shayna Bazler would beat the majority of the women's asses on the roster just from how I've seen her carry herself in NXT.

Even if she did fail to make Ember Moon tap out in her initial match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 15, 2018)

Hot take I actually don't mind Shayna.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2018)

Shayna Baszler had a better match with Io in Stardom than Toni Storm ever has.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn MVP said something to the nature of fuck the critics and Paige called Meltzer a prick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2018)

So what are the match orders for this coming Summer Slam.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 15, 2018)

WWE gonna allow marijuana use now since Matt Riddle is signed right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2018)

Kuya said:


> WWE gonna allow marijuana use now since Matt Riddle is signed right?



I don’t think WWE will ever have progressive enough takes on pain management to allow this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what are the match orders for this coming Summer Slam.


Brock vs Roman main event 


2.)AJ vs Joe 

3.)Carmella vs Charlotte vs Becky

4.) Dolph vs Seth

5.) Miz vs DB

6.) Raw tag titles

Only ones I remember so...this also me guessing


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2018)

What did they do with RVD


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shayna Baszler had a better match with Io in Stardom than Toni Storm ever has.



Oh damn just made me realize Shayna Baszler could also be Baron Corbin. Neville had some pretty good matches with Baron Corbin too. I liked Neville's matches with Seth and you probably hated them. Toni Storm is basically Seth.



WhatADrag said:


> What did they do with RVD


Reign o Terror'd


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Neville


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Hopefully Ronda/Bliss goes on last. Not trying to watch Brock suplex Roman twelve times unless he's dropping him on his head.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

If Braun cashes in and makes Roman the shortest reigning Universal champion ever then it's automatically a 5 star match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If Braun cashes in and makes Roman the shortest reigning Universal champion ever then it's automatically a 5 star match


Well depends on their match for the briefcase.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

I heard roman vs brock gonna be one of brocks longest matches ever


----------



## Kuya (Aug 16, 2018)

Brock retains imo

Vince would love nothing more than his Universal Champion to beat the UFC Heavyweight Champion, even though Cormier is the favorite.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Oh damn just made me realize Shayna Baszler could also be Baron Corbin. Neville had some pretty good matches with Baron Corbin too. I liked Neville's matches with Seth and you probably hated them. Toni Storm is basically Seth.
> 
> 
> Reign o Terror'd


That Neville/Seth match for the WWE Title was flames.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Soultaker sounding like a stupid mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Movie night.

American History X


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If Braun cashes in and makes Roman the shortest reigning Universal champion ever then it's automatically a 5 star match


I might have a tantrum and turn the PPV off if Owens doesn't beat Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I might have a tantrum and turn the PPV off if Owens doesn't beat Braun.


Go Braun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Brock retains imo
> 
> Vince would love nothing more than his Universal Champion to beat the UFC Heavyweight Champion, even though Cormier is the favorite.


Nah Vince is probably done making Roman vs Brock matches and even the kiddies are. He isn't risking Mania for a match no one wants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Vince is probably done making Roman vs Brock matches and even the kiddies are. He isn't risking Mania for a match no one wants.



VKM hears fight forever and thinks Lesnar/Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM hears fight forever and thinks Lesnar/Reigns


I want to believe in Vinny on this one


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

The Miz has lost 8 years of his life carrying Daniel Bryan and making him relevant.

It ends on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Go to sleep


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Miz has lost 8 years of his life carrying Daniel Bryan and making him relevant.
> 
> It ends on Sunday.


Shut up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Go to sleep


i drank a bit too much wine tonight.  And almost as soon as I got home, I took a nap.  That was six hours ago.

I have revived!


Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up.


u shut up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> i drank a bit too much wine tonight.  And almost as soon as I got home, I took a nap.  That was six hours ago.
> 
> I have revived!
> u shut up.


Your trolling has gone too far. 

Its as repetitive as Brock vs Roman. Belee dat!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

I have been waiting for the predictions thread.  Will my domination continue?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2018)

Damn DB recently spoke about his "struggles" with creative. I can't believe him staying with the company is actually something on the line.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn DB recently spoke about his "struggles" with creative. I can't believe him staying with the company is actually something on the line.


They shouldn't have that name for their writing team since they seem like a collective of uncreative fucks that shoot down wrestler's ideas. Good or bad and fail to come up with a decent substitute of their own.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't have Joe winning at Summerslam.  

They could definitely go that route.  I just think Smackdown has a lot more good credible heel challengers.  So a babyface champ makes more sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe can't keep talking shit and losing. He needs to either win at Summerslam or leave the company right after.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

I disagree.

I do acknowledge though that his ppv record is lousy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Kevin Owens is our new Universal Champion!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I do acknowledge though that his ppv record is lousy.


You lose all the time you lose all your cred and intimidation.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe beat Rollins in a feud.  And then he beat Bryan too.  There are some wins against Roman and Ambrose mixed in there.

His losses are to Brock, Roman, and multi-man matches with Braun Strowman.

WWE has actually protected the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They shouldn't have that name for their writing team since they seem like a collective of uncreative fucks that shoot down wrestler's ideas. Good or bad and fail to come up with a decent substitute of their own.



Yeah its mystifying. And I think there was a report a few weeks ago that they're scared of the continued ratings decrease. I wonder if DB is pitching ideas where he makes a world title title run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm just holding out hope DB goes to NJPW. 

I want him to be in the best matches and pretty much every match he'd do there would have the potential to be a classic. In WWE there's some interesting angles for him but I don't think there's that many interesting matches.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm just holding out hope DB goes to NJPW.
> 
> I want him to be in the best matches and pretty much every match he'd do there would have the potential to be a classic. In WWE there's some interesting angles for him but I don't think there's that many interesting matches.


I think WWE will actually protect him from getting hurt.

It's a good safeguard for him to have in place tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Soultaker doesn’t care about Daniel Bryan’s well being. He just wants him to go to New Japan and get injured by Yoshihashi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Soultaker doesn’t care about Daniel Bryan’s well being. He just wants him to go to New Japan and get injured by Yoshihashi.


That's what it seems like ST.

Unless your stance is that this whole injury/retirement was just a wwe overreaction to the opinion of one lone doctor?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

It's his life and his family is supportive of him wrestling.  

It was a real possibility that he was going to be wrestling somewhere else after his contract was up. 

If he wants to stay in WWE that's his choice but the best matches aren't in this company and it's probably not all that artistically stimulating as a performer. I'm always looking for the best matches. Dude can do whatever he wants because he's potentially the GOAT worker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Would be crazy for them to have db as the showcase in 2k meanwhle hes gone.
I think he stays. Besides stupid creative he loves it there in the WWE. If Bryan was smart he would have special treatment in his contract


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

WWE is signing every vanilla midget out there. Unless Bryan's dream is to wrestle Dr Wagner, I can't see him not resigning. He has a newborn daughter and a wife now, so he realistically can't go traveling around the world like some shitty wrestling version of Sasuke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Dont they have a new season of the bellas coming up too


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Bryan isn't that big of a shit as to jeopardize his own wife and sister in law's jobs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE is signing every vanilla midget out there. Unless Bryan's dream is to wrestle Dr Wagner, I can't see him not resigning. He has a newborn daughter and a wife now, so he realistically can't go traveling around the world like some shitty wrestling version of Sasuke.


Yea realistically its better he stays in WWE since they provide more financial security but will WWE cave on the potential part time schedule?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm just holding out hope DB goes to NJPW.
> 
> I want him to be in the best matches and pretty much every match he'd do there would have the potential to be a classic. In WWE there's some interesting angles for him but I don't think there's that many interesting matches.


This is the first time I've seen you be selfish


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> WWE is signing every vanilla midget out there. Unless Bryan's dream is to wrestle Dr Wagner, I can't see him not resigning. He has a newborn daughter and a wife now, so he realistically can't go traveling around the world like some shitty wrestling version of Sasuke.



Tbh with you I thought the new born daughter thing would be why he didn't wrestle again but it's not. 

Okada, Ibushi, Tanahashi, Ishii, Naito, Suzuki, Goto,EVIL, all guys who probably won't cross the pond but would have great matches with DB. Then in the group of guys who could cross the pond but are still under NJPW contract like Omega, or your boy Ospreay, hell even Elgin.  

Karl Andersen said he saw his family more working for NJPW than he has working for WWE.

I think the odds of him resigning are higher than him leaving but the amount of great work he could do by being the rich man's Chris Hero is pretty immense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Giving up money to wrestle Michael Elgin and Wil Ospreay would rank up there with some of the stupidest decisions ever made. Daniel doesn't even have the excuse of being a weeaboo like Omega does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

Ghost is right though. If DB leaves , the Bellas are fucked. He has to take care of his wives too


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Bryan not going anywhere


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is the first time I've seen you be selfish



We're fans, pretty much everything we pine for is selfish it's just easier to mask in a group.

Misawa died in the ring doing a neck bridge he had done a bajillion zillion times.

No shame in my game when it comes to this. I've come full circle on the whole it's too dangerous for him narrative. As long as the dude isn't murdering people like Snuka or Benoit it's up to them.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Giving up money to wrestle Michael Elgin and Wil Ospreay would rank up there with some of the stupidest decisions ever made. Daniel doesn't even have the excuse of being a weeaboo like Omega does.



Sometimes being happy and fulfilled is above money. I ain't even saying I'm built like that myself but there are people like that. Cody probably gave up money but these dudes are all millionaires just from a few years of being in WWE. 

It's not like the dude is Lance Stephenson giving up life changing money with no chance of ever getting back what they lost out on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ghost is right though. If DB leaves , the Bellas are fucked. He has to take care of his wives too



People who are already millionaires are going to be fucked because one person changes the signature line on their checks? Let's not act like these fools are living hand to mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> We're fans, pretty much everything we pine for is selfish it's just easier to mask in a group.
> 
> Misawa died in the ring doing a neck bridge he had done a bajillion zillion times.
> 
> ...


Don't blame you. If anything WWE could be smart about this and allow DB to be under contract but allow him to do special events for NJPW. Obviously not gonna happen but it would garner more opportunities


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Soultaker just wants to see Bryan become a fat gay mime like Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> People who are already millionaires are going to be fucked because one person changes the signature line on their checks? Let's not act like these fools are living hand to mouth.


That could all change with their show cancelled and maybe E not renewing them. Vince is vindictive enough to do this. You know that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Hopefully after this Miz vs DB match they don't milk it.
Like have one match now and then another in Australia or at the Rumble.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't blame you. If anything WWE could be smart about this and allow DB to be under contract but allow him to do special events for NJPW. Obviously not gonna happen but it would garner more opportunities



The "smart" thing would be to let him do whatever he wants in the ring with no "creative" mandates



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Soultaker just wants to see Bryan become a fat gay mime like Jericho.



4 star comment



Dean Ambrose said:


> That could all change with their show cancelled and maybe E not renewing them. Vince is vindictive enough to do this. You know that.



They can cry atop their millions. Nothing will change for these fuckers in terms of a lifestyle. They're rich.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2018)

Letting Bryan do whatever he wants in the ring is the dumbest thing anyone could do because you know the moment they do that, he's going to want to take a top rope piledriver or do a diving headbutt off a ladder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The "smart" thing would be to let him do whatever he wants in the ring with no "creative" mandates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True on the first part but damn bro the last comments were cold. You really want the American Dragon in NJPW huh?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True on the first part but damn bro the last comments were cold. You really want the American Dragon in NJPW huh?



I really want to be able to say I saw the best match of all time. That's the reason I still watch wrestling. DB's WWE story will probably never surpass WM30. 

I don't even have faith that this company can do a DB/AJ program and not fuck it up. I've literally seen Nakamura/AJ have better matches in bullshit "Road to" trios matches than all but maybe one of their WWE matches. The only saving grace is that DB isn't as lazy/"happy to be there" as Nakamura.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I really want to be able to say I saw the best match of all time. That's the reason I still watch wrestling. DB's WWE story will probably never surpass WM30.
> 
> I don't even have faith that this company can do a DB/AJ program and not fuck it up. I've literally seen Nakamura/AJ have better matches in bullshit "Road to" trios matches than all but maybe one of their WWE matches. The only saving grace is that DB isn't as lazy/"happy to be there" as Nakamura.


Nakamura at least has gold....look at poor Asuka


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nakamura at least has gold....look at poor Asuka



Some people have interpreted Nakamura’s comments about leaving NJPW as him knowing he that he was going to go further down the card as Okada has supplanted him as Chaos’ #1 guy and the Tanahashi of it all. Naka seems like he likes the money and isn’t pushing to be the showstopper like he did in NJPW. Dude debatably upstaged Tanahashi/Okada twice at WKM by having a better match, but the angle didn’t have the heat Tana/Okada had. This is to say that artistically and competitively he is not in an environment that he has to try. 

The Asuka thing is just beyond logic and/or reason. Carmella is objectively terrible and honestly I’d rather watch a Nicki Bella match. Carmella is probably below Brie too and she’s pretty horrendous.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I don’t think WWE will ever have progressive enough takes on pain management to allow this.



Matt Riddle isn't giving up cannabis anytime soon. So there's gotta be a side agreement in place, like he can't be too public about his usage or something.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have been waiting for the predictions thread.  Will my domination continue?


If I win this time we're tied on Prediction wins at 2 apiece.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

I feel like nobody from either side is jumping ship. From daniel to naka to omega and the bucks. Everyone staying put.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Matt Riddle isn't giving up cannabis anytime soon. So there's gotta be a side agreement in place, like he can't be too public about his usage or something.



Maybe he'll switch to synthetic? Or the tests are bullshit and easy to pass like some people already think. 



WhatADrag said:


> I feel like nobody from either side is jumping ship. From daniel to naka to omega and the bucks. Everyone staying put.



Once Omega "does everything" I can see him going to WWE. Especially if him and Ibushi finally break up. The Bucks I have to see to actually believe. 

VKM hates tag teams so why would he want the Bucks?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Maybe he'll switch to synthetic? Or the tests are bullshit and easy to pass like some people already think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like unless HHH throws the bank at them, Omega gonna wanna be part of that msg event.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

This bitch is delusional.  There is no longer a rôle for her in this company. I truly believe that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This bitch is delusional.  There is no longer a rôle for her in this company. I truly believe that.


Was there ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was there ever



only if the rumored Women's Tag Team Titles comes to life or if my Samoan Stable dream comes to life


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 16, 2018)

I dont want any more titles I dont need any extra shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP ARETHA FRANKLIN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP ARETHA FRANKLIN!



I need to spread before I can rep you again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I need to spread before I can rep you again


I  thought I was making stuff up in my head that  she had a theme song for Mania but wasn't sure.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP ARETHA FRANKLIN!



That's very sad news to hear of her passing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Io Shirai better be at Takeover.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Rematch slam in 72 hours.

Interested in:

AJ/Joe
Miz/Bryan


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP ARETHA FRANKLIN!



So sad to see in such dark times . RIP Aretha.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 16, 2018)

WWE trying to make Elias some weird ass crossover and shilling his concert is crook as hell

If there’s no cover of Be With My Baby Tonight it’s even worse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

They definitely aren’t doing anything with Elias the wrestler.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

After such an awesome three part series.  What kind of promo will the Miz/Bryan match get at the PPV?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rematch slam in 72 hours.
> 
> Interested in:
> 
> ...



I'll say if AJ wins he's holding until Mania so Vince can push Punk even further down the whole "who held title longest in modern era." ladder.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Bryan getting chopped by the great khali in that video is fucking funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2018)

So DB is saying 90 % sure that he will stay in WWE. .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Mayu is toying with AZM and she put this bitch in a fucking liontamer!  I popped hard when I saw that submission!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2018)

I miss when Jericho put people in the Lion Tamer.  It makes his Walls of Jericho look like a barely uncomfortable sitdown in comparison. 

(Also can confirm the Lion Tamer hurts like hell)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I miss when Jericho put people in the Lion Tamer.  It makes his Walls of Jericho look like a barely uncomfortable sitdown in comparison.
> 
> (Also can confirm the Lion Tamer hurts like hell)


You have to watch women's wrestling in Japan to see the move now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I miss when Jericho put people in the Lion Tamer.  It makes his Walls of Jericho look like a barely uncomfortable sitdown in comparison.
> 
> (Also can confirm the Lion Tamer hurts like hell)


Also used to put my sister in the liontamer.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2018)

Didn't wwe make Jericho stop using the liontamer version because it was fucking up dude's backs? Please correct me on this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2018)

I thought Jericho made that choice?  It hurt his back when he used it on big wrestlers if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Didn't wwe make Jericho stop using the liontamer version because it was fucking up dude's backs? Please correct me on this.



Jericho kind of said it that basically it was either guys were too big to do it safely "Kane, Taker, Show." or basically too scared to take the hold "HHH" or with HBK because they were both worried about his back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Jericho would still do it to Cena, though....cause Cena's the GOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

WWE has gotten worse since Cena became a part timer.  That’s a fucking fact.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

That feud needs to continue after Takeover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Ghost and Rukia are the try hard versions of Roman.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2018)

Tomasso Ciampa vs. Daniel Bryan gonna be GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Meltzer seems to believe they are doing the horsewomen against horsewomen match at Survivor Series.  That seems like a big rush job to me since half of the mma group hasn't even had a tv match yet.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

@WhatADrag i don't believe the rumor that Roman/Brock is going to be one of Brock's longest matches.  Not after Wrestlemania.

I expect it to be like Brock/Goldberg.  It's going to be a quick fast-paced 5 minute match tops.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Tomasso Ciampa vs. Daniel Bryan gonna be GOAT


Ciampa gonna be on 205 live


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Ciampa still has a lot of time to go at nxt before he gets called up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Well it seems like Jason Jordan career is over with.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well it seems like Jason Jordan career is over with.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

And Chad Gable if that's truly the case.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


Wwe tryna give him n matt hardy backstage roles


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag i don't believe the rumor that Roman/Brock is going to be one of Brock's longest matches.  Not after Wrestlemania.
> 
> I expect it to be like Brock/Goldberg.  It's going to be a quick fast-paced 5 minute match tops.



It should be 5 minute match.  F5 ref bump, Brock decides to use chair, gets caught.  Roman does chair shots like Austin on Rock.  Quick spear and pin.  Done.  Then have the IC match and then AJ vs Joe.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe tryna give him n matt hardy backstage roles


Crazy how no one in wwe knew how to do the Woken matt character when all they had to do is look at clips from Impact.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It should be 5 minute match.  F5 ref bump, Brock decides to use chair, gets caught.  Roman does chair shots like Austin on Rock.  Quick spear and pin.  Done.  Then have the IC match and then AJ vs Joe.


Brock comes back in and destroys Roman.  Brock leaves.

Kevin Owens music hits.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

Kevin Owens as universal champion again would be so bad with his current character booking. It would just be like his first run minus the Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kevin Owens as universal champion again would be so bad with his current character booking. It would just be like his first run minus the Jericho.


Big Show is right though when he says that giants are lousy as champions.

I already hate Braun with the tiny briefcase.  Braun with a tiny belt will be bad too.

When I see Kevin Owens recent work.  I see a guy that is routinely the most entertaining thing about Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Show is right though when he says that giants are lousy as champions.
> 
> I already hate Braun with the tiny briefcase.  Braun with a tiny belt will be bad too.
> 
> When I see Kevin Owens recent work.  I see a guy that is routinely the most entertaining thing about Raw.


I dunno since braun is better than most giants wwe has had including big show who didn't know how to even act as a giant for like several years into his career.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

I get the feeling that Braun wont be champ till Mania .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Ghost was right. Dean aint turning heel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Well it seems like Jason Jordan career is over with.



Seth Rollins strikes again!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It should be 5 minute match.  F5 ref bump, Brock decides to use chair, gets caught.  Roman does chair shots like Austin on Rock.  Quick spear and pin.  Done.  Then have the IC match and ythen AJ vs Joe.



I think it would be huge mistake to run the IC match and AJ/Joe twice in one show, especially after the main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock comes back in and destroys Roman.  Brock leaves.
> 
> Kevin Owens music hits.



Roman spears Owens as he turns around and retains his title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Crazy how no one in wwe knew how to do the Woken matt character when all they had to do is look at clips from Impact.



Ain’t nobody going to be giving Matt Hardy magical powers.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins strikes again!


This guy is fucking reckless in the ring!

Thanks for calling him out ghost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

Bret Hart gonna shit on Seth some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2018)

would you smash if she kept that makeup on her face?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Though the background said ride me


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Kuya said:


> would you smash if she kept that makeup on her face?


Sure, why not?

Kuya.  I just remembered how this girl in college wanted to tie Para up.  But Para ran away.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

You guys wanna watch summerslam 04


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

WWE been teasing AJ a little bit lately.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> Kuya.  I just remembered how this girl in college wanted to tie Para up.  But Para ran away.



lmao i remember that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Kuya said:


> lmao i remember that



Para also had to cockblock himself when some bitch played a genre of music he didn't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2018)

Faces paints like the Joker but preaches Vash the Stampede.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE been teasing AJ a little bit lately.



Maybe she told them she's leaving Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Punk probably tries to beat AJ, but she can easily counter his weak fighting skills and take him down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

> *In one of the few interviews he has done since being reinstated by WWE, Hulk Hogan said that those who did not accept his return to the good graces of the company and reinstatement to the WWE Hall of Fame were not living up to the brotherhood that professional wrestlers share.*
> 
> Appearing on the debut episode of the _Apter Chat_, the new podcast from longtime wrestling reporter/photographer Bill Apter, Hogan talked extensively about being blackballed by WWE in 2015 after audio leaked of  he made on a sex tape. WWE management ultimately welcomed Hogan back to the company, and he addressed the entire main roster prior to the Extreme Rules pay-per-view in July where he issued a backstage apology for his racial comments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Agree with Hulk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Hogan should be booked to go over the New Day in a handicap match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Being legit Hulk Hogan should at least say something racist about white people too. This way it balances the universe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

What's the deal?  Do wrestling fans not understand how big Hulk Hogan is?  He's the biggest name ever in the sport.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Need  lashley to botch his suplex on hulk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Hogan is blacker than Lashley.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Who am I kidding. You're right


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Hogan is a star unlikely Lashley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Hogan did more for black wrestlers by fighting Zeus in the main event of a ppv and having him kick out of the legdrop than New Day has ever done by being minstrels dancing for the white man's entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Jericho pitching some ic vs ic match.

He needs to get in shape before he pitches something like that!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What's the deal?  Do wrestling fans not understand how big Hulk Hogan is?  He's the biggest name ever in the sport.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Balor needs to win the title so it'll be a battle of two gay clowns for the IC titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Balor needs to win the title so it'll be a battle of two gay clowns for the IC titles.


Damn dude you getting more aggressive with your trolling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn dude you getting more aggressive with your trolling


"Getting"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 17, 2018)

Also fuck you have sparkles in your name for?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Getting"


Usually its all good but that last statement straight up went after Finn like he shot his dog or something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also fuck you have sparkles in your name for?


Cause I'm main event gold contender BOI


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Fuck Vince for not turning Ambrose heel due to that stupid fucking pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Sasha Banks wears AJ's gear before he does.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Hopefully Sasha is right that Summerslam is moving to Los Angeles next year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 17, 2018)

Joe getting a youtube special before summerslam confirms he losing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

WWE is stupid asf to not bring Talking Smack back.  People still talk about that show.  It’s like the one good thing they have done creatively in the last three years.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE is stupid asf to not bring Talking Smack back.  People still talk about that show.  It’s like the one good thing they have done creatively in the last three years.



they're holding off because they're supposedly bringing in a show on Fox that's all talking like UFC has

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

Please tell me Shaznier isn't wrestling at Takeover


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Here's my Summerslam preview:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Next year needs to be KOmania.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe getting a youtube special before summerslam confirms he losing.


Bad booking at its finest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Owens is fat. They should send him to a fat farm like they did to Yokozuna and Vader.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2018)

hopefully strowman gets a title run. Roman doesn't need it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Strowman’s time was last year.  I don’t want him as champ.

He’s too much like Brock.  The beast.  The monster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 17, 2018)

Owens should give Braun a Bonzai Drop and they then do an angle where all the fans need to send him get well cards to draw sympathy for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Strowman’s time was last year.  I don’t want him as champ.
> 
> He’s too much like Brock.  The beast.  The monster.


That's what casuals want. Not some fat pasty cowardly heel who gets thrown around in porta potties.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2018)

Smackdown will continue to demolish Raw if a boring overprotected big man becomes champion.

But hey.  This is wwe.  They will probably go that route.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2018)

raw is where the big boys play. Owens can join them once he roids up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2018)

You guys avoiding spoilers huh?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Where can i find me some Kairi Sane porn? Please message me link lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

She's thick now.  I have been telling you guys.  But you refuse to listen.  Smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice.  Glad Cornette understands that the whole Randy controversy is just a pc overreaction to a common rib in the business.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Am I being Benoit'd?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn still can't believe that Macho's "marriage" was a Summerslam event


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys avoiding spoilers huh?


What do you mean?



Rukia said:


> Nice.  Glad Cornette understands that the whole Randy controversy is just a pc overreaction to a common rib in the business.


Cornette also defended Bill Demott's bullying ass training that the wrestlers didn't like.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

For years, we have called Orton a twink and now we’re shocked when he does gay shit?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Roman vs The nWo is exactly what the wrestling world needs right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Wrestling has some of the most rapey homo ass ribs I've ever heard. The shit Cornette describes in that video sounds disturbing as hell. Get called into a room and the booker is in there naked digging in his ass wanting you to shake his hand. I always knew wrestling was gay as fuck and had some of the weirdest fuckers alive running it. But Cornette trying to make this shit sound normal as fuck is unsettling and cracks me up at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

The reason the writers are worse today is because the wwe superstars aren't allowed to fuck with them anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman vs The nWo is exactly what the wrestling world needs right now.



Shield vs NWO.

Nash tears quad
Hall can't wrestle
Hogan gets triple powerbombed 3 times for the sake of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Hall standing there.  He looks like an old man.  Nothing cool about him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

NWO vs Undisputed Era 

Old ass men whose spines have compressed to make them lose inches of height vs the vanilla midget all star team


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

The NWO theme is still over


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

I will never forget 2:15-2:16 of this video. Guys laughing their ass off at Hall coming out. Cut out from RAW's video on Youtube.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I will never forget 2:15-2:16 of this video. Guys laughing their ass off at Hall coming out. Cut out from RAW's video on Youtube.



They all look like fucking Mumm-Ra to me


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hall standing there.  He looks like an old man.  Nothing cool about him.



Considering what he went through we should all just be happy the guy is still alive.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Considering what he went through we should all just be happy the guy is still alive.



You saying this reminds me of this segment and how fucked up Hall's life was


Dude was on antibuse which is the drug that makes you violently ill if you drink alcohol. This is basically torture for a recovering alcoholic.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Orton doing gay shit the perfect example of a white frat guy.

"I just did you in the butt, bro. It was only a prank tho!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Cornette also defended Bill Demott's bullying ass training that the wrestlers didn't like.



That I posted that Dean and Seth are scheduled to be tag partners thus no heel turn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Hogan should be inserted into the Braun/KO match and win the MitB briefcase and cash in during the main event. The crowd will go crazy as soon as Voodoo Chile plays and Hogan’s air guitaring down the aisle to destroy Brock and Roman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan should be inserted into the Braun/KO match and win the MitB briefcase and cash in during the main event. The crowd will go crazy as soon as Voodoo Chile plays and Hogan’s air guitaring down the aisle to destroy Brock and Roman.


It would be a really big pop.

I also like the idea of an Elias w/Hogan concert.

Lashley attempts to interrupt but gets destroyed by Hogan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Elias playing Real American on the guitar would get him so over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

We not gettig elias vs bobby are we


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

When did paige get a tat below her titties? Jfc, she takes dick serious


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Meltzer needs to body shame Paige.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Paige should make it into the WON HoF on the back of her nymphomania


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That I posted that Dean and Seth are scheduled to be tag partners thus no heel turn.


That doesn't mean Dean won't turn after the match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah those live cards are subject to change and they sometimes use them to swerve people. They've done it with Brock quite a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That doesn't mean Dean won't turn after the match.


Well true but now I'm sweating that match .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Watching Bash at the Beach where Hogan turns and watched the 2000 BatB where he left.


----------



## Funta (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watching Bash at the Beach where Hogan turns and watched the 2000 BatB where he left.


Hogan crying about brotherhoods when the only one he cares about is the aryan brotherhood!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Probably guessing at that time in Hogan's mindset he probably was thinking he now had street cred because of this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

You guys start drinking yet?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Hogan can write what he wants.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hogan can write what he wants.


I feel like we'd all forgive Hogan if we saw him being forced to watch his daughter get gangbanged by two manlet sized black men.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan should be inserted into the Braun/KO match and win the MitB briefcase and cash in during the main event.* The crowd will go crazy as soon as Voodoo Chile plays and Hogan’s air guitaring down the aisle to destroy Brock and Roman.*




I would legit mark like a bitch if I heard some Hendrix

Hogan call me a porch monkey and would still pop for Voodoo Child.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like we'd all forgive Hogan if we saw him being forced to watch his daughter get gangbanged by two manlet sized black men.


Brooke is a disgrace.

Hogan needs to impregnate a 20 year old and start over.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brooke is a disgrace.
> 
> Hogan needs to impregnate a 20 year old and start over.


Hogan probably wants to impregnate Brooke.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hogan probably wants to impregnate Brooke.


Hulk probably does have that Donald Trump mentality.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hulk probably does have that Donald Trump mentality.



What's up with old, rich, white dudes wanting to fuck their daughters?

Vince is guilty of that too with that i*c*st angle that Stephanie turned down.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

When you are so rich that you can fuck anyone.. you begin to seek something dirty and immoral..

Hentai creators understand this very well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Trish vs alexa huh


Nxt starting early


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm going to be home late if the PPV starts in 15 minutes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Sasha always taking Ls from Alexa


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

That Alexa/Trish match has the potential to be pretty terrible. If they get Lita to work the event too then shit is going to be about as good as the NWO PPVs.

Alexa is a natural heel on the mic but a shitty heel worker


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha always taking Ls from Alexa


Alexa must be the best backstage campaigner in the history of wrestling.  She really does get everything she wants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

NXT Hype bitches


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I wanted Alexa vs AJ Lee tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Tag Title Match opening the show. Good. Usually a good match when UE take the scene.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> NXT Hype bitches



oh shit I forgot about that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

The Undisputed Twink Era vs Tranny Fucker Mountain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

So who are these two teams I'm watching wrestle right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Pretty sad KOR will probably never get a chance on the main roster. He seems like he has the douche factor they have in Cole but with an actual work rate.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who are these two teams I'm watching wrestle right now.



ROH Rejects vs WWEUK Rejects


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who are these two teams I'm watching wrestle right now.


Don't know.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

At least by making Trent the Morton we'll likely get a crazy hot tag sequence from Bate


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit, haven't seen that submission performed in a long time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Also first time watching a NXT PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

The power spots they're letting literal vanilla midget Tyler Bate do are pretty fucking awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Fuck did I miss part of Takeover


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also first time watching a NXT PPV.



Rita Repulsa has seen better wrestling than you


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck did I miss part of Takeover



You're just missing KOR and Tyler Bate save us from Roddy Stonk and Trent7


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Fuck did I miss part of Takeover


The show started way too fucking early.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Roddy Strong struggling to pick up 140 pound Tyler Bate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The power spots they're letting literal vanilla midget Tyler Bate do are pretty fucking awesome


This match makes the impacts feel legit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The show started way too fucking early.



It's a 6 match card, with one match being taped for NXT TV, which makes the start time make less sense


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Its a shame Vince hates Tag Team wrestling. WWE has a very good tag roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Tyler Bate is a fucking monster


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This match makes the impacts feel legit.



After a month of watching G1 matches this is honestly the level I was hoping for. Just a fucking balls to the walls sprint.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its a shame Vince hates Tag Team wrestling. SD and NXT have a very good tag roster.



Fixed it for you


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

He kicked out?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tyler Bate is a fucking monster



He still has one more high spot I'm surprised he hasn't pulled out


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fixed it for you


RAW has Revival and AOP, WWE just doesn't know how to use them. But yeah 2 teams isn't really a roster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

KOR pulling out a brainbustah


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW has Revival and AOP, WWE just doesn't know how to use them. But yeah 2 teams isn't really a roster.



Main Event has Revival and AOP. Raw has Deleter of Worlds and B Team, literally hogwash teams with CAW pieces.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Tyler Bate and KOR are fucking wild. I'm at the point where I'd rather KOR be the group's midcarder so they can push Cole up the card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Tyler Bate didn't even the Fosberry and that was still fucking lit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Fantastic match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn. What a match.
Total Elimination outta nowhere.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy fuck god damn


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

KOR is like ZSJ with less creativity but more charisma

Tyler Bate might be Spike Dudley's kid with Molly Holly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Eh, that was only okay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I made it home!

(Stupid ass early PPV.).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit, that was a fun match to watch.  

Heaven help these guys if they make it to the main roster as you pretty much know they'll be fucking watered down like no other.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

War Machine vs. Undisputed Ear? Yes please.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi/Shayna has to be the main cool down match at this PPV.  They both have zero good matches in their nxt careers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, that was a fun match to watch.
> 
> Heaven help these guys if they make it to the main roster as you pretty much know they'll be fucking watered down like no other.


Look at AOP


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

War Raiders nothing but a low budget Bludgeon Bros without the Borderlands licensing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> War Machine vs. Undisputed Ear? Yes please.


War Machine stinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> War Machine stinks.


Rukia. Stop.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> War Machine stinks.



Not as much as your opinions doe


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


Bwautiful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia and Ghost are becoming Vince and Roman of this thread .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Kyle was in the air in a lit way


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>Velvet's a face now

About fucking time. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Rukia and Ghost are becoming Vince and Roman of this thread .



>Becoming


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

-spears Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I picked Dream.  But EC3 needs it more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >Velvet's a face now
> 
> About fucking time.
> 
> ...


I mean before they toned it down a notch. Now they in desperation mode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Hmm, so two eccentric characters taking on each other next.   Also interesting to see EC3.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a little worried about this match but I'm hoping Dream and EC3 are able to put on a show. They're actually 2 of the best guys in this NXT class


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean before they toned it down a notch. Now they in desperation mode



I see my decision to not come here anymore was a good one then. The meme's only funny for so long.



Rukia said:


> I picked Dream.  But EC3 needs it more.



Only because he's new. I feel like Velv could probably use a win after being the guy that has better-than-expected matches but wins none of them for so long.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Dream. Trust me you don't want Vince to call you up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Well guess Velvet going up soon


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3 has the best physique!  Everyone in this thread wants to shake his hand!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

How is EC3 gonna be the top 1 percenter and not have entrance gear? The fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3's theme is 



Rukia said:


> EC3 has the best physique!  Everyone in this thread wants to shake his hand!



And if we don't Steph will hear about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I see my decision to not come here anymore was a good one then. The meme's only funny for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Only because he's new. I feel like Velv could probably use a win after being the guy that has better-than-expected matches but wins none of them for so long.


The last few days been Ghost angry at everyone and Rukia wanking Hogan .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Hmm, Dream has a message for Vince on the back of his pants.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Hogan Sama!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> EC3's theme is
> 
> 
> 
> And if we don't Steph will hear about it.


Well HHH jr has that covered soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

I expect this match tk be garbo


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I see my decision to not come here anymore was a good one then. The meme's only funny for so long.



Ghost is fun. Can't lie, Rukia sucks though.

You should hang out here more, you've always had cool posts as long as I've been here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

This is a squash.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>That tights spot
I read a fanfic like that too.

NXT plagiarizing like fuck in this match.



SoulTaker said:


> Ghost is fun. Can't lie, Rukia sucks though.
> 
> You should hang out here more, you've always had cool posts as long as I've been here.



Thanks, that means a lot. I always picture myself as kind of a shithead.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Shriker quit being a puss

If we all can handle rukia. You can too


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

That DDT Dream's been doing since he was on the indys has always been fucking gold. Shit is the best DDT variation I've seen in fucking forever.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shriker quit being a puss
> 
> If we all can handle rukia. You can too


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm cool with them working this match like a throwback but EC3 has to sell this offense better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> >That tights spot
> I read a fanfic like that too.
> 
> NXT plagiarizing like fuck in this match.
> ...


What the hell? Shit head? You're more like chill. Shit head is Ghost , Ruk, Drag and me


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What the hell? Shit head? You're more like chill. Shit head is Ghost , Ruk, Drag and me



One of those things isn't like the other and by that I mean Rukia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean's old move


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3 is a guy that could perform better on the main roster than he does at nxt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> One of those things isn't like the other and by that I mean Rukia


You're right . Drag has been cooler lately


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

So if EC3 can't sell Dream's offense then why is Dream the one who had the long ass control spot


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3 is so fucking square dude can't get level for a flying crossbody

That was one of the best pull up powerbombs I've seen in a while. Shit always takes too long to get the guy up and you can see the downed opponent help.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Dream's spots are so fun to watch


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

This is a professional wrestling match™.
Enjoying it more that I feel I usually would tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're right . Drag has been cooler lately


I have always been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3 busted open?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

This dude EC3 busted open


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Kind of an uneventful finish.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dream's spots are so fun to watch



Actually think this might be his best individual match. The Aleister Black match is still tops.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn. That was a cool ass finish. Expected EC3 to win but fine with Dream winning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Velvet Dream carried this match. EC3 seems boring to me


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Velveteen winning a PPV match?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Velvet Dream carried this match. EC3 seems boring to me


That's fair.

I think Dream should be a heel though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Ec3 the type of dude Vince pushes to the moon


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Wonder how he opened up EC3, I'm thinking his boot cut him during the superkick.

Still think EC3 held this match back with his selling but that was definitely an above average match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Another fun match to watch.  Very decent showing by EC3 but Velveteen for the win.  Honestly Dream should rethink wanting to be called up unless he want to be a resident of Finn's fun house.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

That was a 2011 TNA ppv main event level match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Riddle sighting



WhatADrag said:


> Ec3 the type of dude Vince pushes to the moon



I think he's a fair amount better than dudes VKM pushes. I'd take him over Roode and Jinder any day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Just peeped Blood // Water is the theme for this TakeOver. NXT stay winning with their music.
Oh and hi Matt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Go Gargano!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Riddle would fail a drug test right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

I thought this shit started at 5? WTF?!??


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was a 2011 TNA ppv main event level match.



It's the second match of the night


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

FUCK CIAMPA!!! 
BALD FUCK!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought this shit started at 5? WTF?!??


Way too fucking early.

Impossible start time for the west coast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3 carrying about 30 lbs of muscle that should be divided evenly among the vanilla midgets on the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam Cole wishes his body had the muscle EC3 carries in his left calf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Go Gargano!!


Ciampa did nothing wrong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought this shit started at 5? WTF?!??


Jump in bro. A greatu match about to start


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Way too fucking early.
> 
> Impossible start time for the west coast.


yea i'm like WTF did I just miss an hour of this shit?!? I assumed it started at 5 and went out for a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

I love how the only thing Cole was supposed to have is the mic skills and Ricochet has been more or less his equal


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ciampa did nothing wrong


Gargano wasn't as committed in DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ciampa did nothing wrong


Yea except for one thing...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everything!!!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

"There are 3 types of Superstars: Good, Great and Special. Richochet's good, possibly great, but not special."

I usually don't like the heel statements that are said in such a way where they're not actually saying anything bad about anyone, but if you're gonna do it, there are WAY worse ways. So thumbs up.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam Cole out here projecting that larger than life persona


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ciampa did nothing wrong



*puts on ignore*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

So NXT take over using Raw set?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Mayans sounds like a dumb show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "There are 3 types of Superstars: Good, Great and Special. Richochet's good, possibly great, but not special."
> 
> I usually don't like the heel statements that are said in such a way where they're not actually saying anything bad about anyone, but if you're gonna do it, there are WAY worse ways. So thumbs up.



So what your saying is that Adam Cole should really just be a promo writer/agent?

I concur.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam Cole is more popular.  Interesting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mayans sounds like a dumb show.



Never watched an episode of Sons of Anarchy but this seems like another stinky opinion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

This ref looks like he could beat the shit out of Adam Cole. Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So what your saying is that Adam Cole should really just be a promo writer/agent?
> 
> I concur.


STs hatred for Cole is becoming as big as Jake's to Roman


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam Cole not even an entrance. Literally just a name.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

You'd think Adam Cole would hit a gym. Dude's body is Punk level right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

A guy like Ricochet that relies on athleticism has a short shelf life.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> "There are 3 types of Superstars: Good, Great and Special. Richochet's good, possibly great, but not special."
> 
> I usually don't like the heel statements that are said in such a way where they're not actually saying anything bad about anyone, but if you're gonna do it, there are WAY worse ways. So thumbs up.



Let me guess? Roman for you is Special?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A guy like Ricochet that relies on athleticism has a short shelf life.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I think that O'Reilly guy is actually the best wrestler in the undisputed era.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Let me guess? Roman for you is Special?



No one gets bigger reactions than him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam Cole has the athleticism of CM Punk too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm always impressed by how smooth Ricochet's in ring action is


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> STs hatred for Cole is becoming as big as Jake's to Roman



If he does good I'll call it out but I've literally never seen a good Adam Cole match that wasn't a PWG trios

I don't like Tanahashi and still think Ibushi/Tanahashi is the 2nd best match I've seen this year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> No one gets bigger reactions than him.



Mostly boos tho


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm always impressed by how smooth Ricochet's in ring action is


Sometimes it comes off as too choreographed though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If he does good I'll call it out but I've literally never seen a good Adam Cole match that wasn't a PWG trios
> 
> I don't like Tanahashi and still think Ibushi/Tanahashi is the 2nd best match I've seen this year.



Tanahashi is an overrated old man. He’s like lazy CM Punk during his last WWE days. He can’t even do a proper high fly flow anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If he does good I'll call it out but I've literally never seen a good Adam Cole match that wasn't a PWG trios
> 
> I don't like Tanahashi and still think Ibushi/Tanahashi is the 2nd best match I've seen this year.


Its cool . At least yours is fair and not full blind hate.


Also Ricochet ....you're just not fair


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh shit that sequence


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn thought Cole had it. That Superkick interception was so so good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Adam carrying this dude to a great match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit these head shots.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

2 Great Sequences in quick succession. This match man.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Soultaker gives this match two stars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Dear god this match


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

That superkick moonsault spot was nuts. Ricochet is one of the only guys in the world who can pull that off. Good on Cole for actually hitting him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricochet is as atheltic as Jay Lethal’s lethal injection


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricochet!!!!! :WOW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn what a match. Ricochet is special.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Riccochet literally having to do all the cool shit in that match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm really curious to see how this affects Undisputed Era's group dynamic. The "lackies" have titles but the "leader" doesn't.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricochet for the win. That was a very fun match to watch.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Glad Puma won. He honestly should've gotten it in the first place, but I guess they wanted to do a feud. Also, if Adam gets called up soon, either this or the rematch should be a decent send-off.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm really curious to see how this affects Undisputed Era's group dynamic. The "lackies" have titles but the "leader" doesn't.


Why didn't they interfere in the match?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Ricochet might as well have wrestled Ibushi's blow up doll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Women's match as a cool down before the main.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why didn't they interfere in the match?


Cole wanted to prove he could do it all on his own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Honestly WWE should have bought TNA when it had to chance just to get their video library.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at KO smiling and shit because he knows he'll be Mr. MITB then Universal Champion in about 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Women's match as a cool down before the main.



I'd disagree, but Bayzler does nothing for me, so....
Hoping Kairi put her boots on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Henery n ko over 1000 pounds


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Hook me up with some Kairi thicc porn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Brb, gonna watch Kairi’s bikini idol vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Shitznier needs to lose.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi <3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi thick asf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

I actually really don't mind Shaena. She's solid in the ring and her mic and character work is pretty good. That being said its time for Kairi to win.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually really don't mind Shaena. She's solid in the ring and her mic and character work is pretty good. That being said its time for Kairi to win.


yea she actually comes off as a threat unlike the heel women on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually really don't mind Shaena. She's solid in the ring and her mic and character work is pretty good. That being said its time for Kairi to win.


I think Kairi is still a long way away from being main roster ready.  So I disagree.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

JR:"She's a boater...."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Kairi is still a long way away from being main roster ready.  So I disagree.


Sane winning the title means she stays in NXT longer though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually really don't mind Shaena. She's solid in the ring and her mic and character work is pretty good. That being said its time for Kairi to win.


I just have grown tired of the fast push MMA fighters are getting. Kinda how like MMA fans hated Punk getting a spot on their PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sane winning the title means she stays in NXT longer though?


The longer you wait before her title run.. the longer she stays in nxt.  My opinion any way.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea she actually comes off as a threat unlike the heel women on the main roster.



I don't disagree... but fuck what a bar. 

Her character's fine, it's just the two times i've seen her, she's bored me with the exception of a couple neat spots. That plus my perpetual butthurt at the continuing MMA meme that just won't die equals someone that I'd really like to go away. But she won't, so whatever. At least she makes for a good chase.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Crowd doesn't seem that interested in this match.

The ladies will have to win them over.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Like I said the other day if Cameron and Rosa Mendes can do actual wrestling things that Shayna is not capable of then she's nothing but Ronda's caddy.

All the UFC Horsewomen were terrible ass fighters except for Ronda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Like I said the other day if Cameron and Rosa Mendes can do actual wrestling things that Shayna is not capable of then she's nothing but Ronda's caddy.
> 
> All the UFC Horsewomen were terrible ass fighters except for Ronda.


I have heard that before.

So where on earth did this 4 horsewomen nickname come from??


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have heard that before.
> 
> So where on earth did this 4 horsewomen nickname come from??



Ronda being a wrestling mark and their being 4 of them. They all have really lousy records. Shayna was like 1-5 on her way out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Also if they are doing UFC Horsewomen vs WWE horsewomen then the fallout will either be all WWE horsewomen tapping out or Becky being the perso to do the job


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I don't disagree... but fuck what a bar.
> 
> Her character's fine, it's just the two times i've seen her, she's bored me with the exception of a couple neat spots. That plus my perpetual butthurt at the continuing MMA meme that just won't die equals someone that I'd really like to go away. But she won't, so whatever. At least she makes for a good chase.


The bar wouldn't have to be this low for me if the women champions on the main roster weren't so bad.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shayna breaking out the Shane O Mac sage punches


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Forceably remove leg


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The bar wouldn't have to be this low for me if the women champions on the main roster weren't so bad.



I mean NXT has generally had more talented women for a really long time. Shayna's gimmick is really dependent on the work rate girls they have down there like Evie letting themselves get ragdolled. The trailer look also helps her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Why is gravure model Kairi Sane better at throwing strikes than MMA "fighter" Shayna Baszler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also if they are doing UFC Horsewomen vs WWE horsewomen then the fallout will either be all WWE horsewomen tapping out or Becky being the perso to do the job



They all need to cripple Bailey


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi Sane basically doing everything in this match but hey it's not as shitty as I thought it would be


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Ronda being a wrestling mark and their being 4 of them. They all have really lousy records. Shayna was like 1-5 on her way out.


And Roman claimed that Lashley had a bad mma record in a promo!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> The bar wouldn't have to be this low for me if the women champions on the main roster weren't so bad.



I was talking to my sis about this the other day.

I actually like Carmella and her character, but it sucks that her gimmick is that she's a shit wrestler and yet she wins clean in most of her matches. 
Pretty sour implications for the rest of the women's revolution. None of these "wrestlers" can get it done, and meanwhile the Diva beats Charlotte with a fucking kick. Kripes....

Meanwhile on Raw, until Ronda showed up, the title feud amounted to what was essentially an episode of Degrassi. Dunno what's going on now, but it probably hasn't gotten much better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> They all need to cripple Bailey


Roman needs to be champ forever


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi can do a better elbow drop than both CM Punk and Tanahashi combined

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

This is the shit with Shayna like why come off the ropes. Hit Kairi in the knee and then boma ye her in the face. Holy shit you have a fighting background put the match together like a fucking fight.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

HOLY SHIT THAT SPEAR!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Shayna kicked out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Genuinely shocked Baszler kicked out


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And Roman claimed that Lashley had a bad mma record in a promo!



Lashley is 15-2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi's back must hurt.
She's carrying this the hardest I think I've ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Lashley is 15-2


Nobody said Roman was smart


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Watching Kairi really highlights how bad Bliss is as the smaller girl


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

This is a better match than I expected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit Kairi


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice finish straight outta the Bret Hart/Stone Cold playbook


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

That was a pretty solid match. Better than I expected. Good sequence to end it too.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!!!
*WHAT A FINISH!!!*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Kairi won, right?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shayna has the rematch then goes up or puts over another babyface after losing to set up the next title contender. Shayna probably going to SD.

Or maybe they bring her in for a Ronda feud.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nobody said Roman was smart



Tater tots


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Damn, that was another fun match to watch.  So NXT getting the great matches out of the way so WWE can put on the meh ones for it's PPY.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Io needs to come out of the crowd and beat the shit out of Kairi though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

That win was absolutely due to Kairi becoming THICC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

That was some good fucking booking.
When she got caught in the clutch, my heart dropped, and then a split second later she rolled.

Ya'll can't be doing this shit to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

We can all agree now that Summerslam gonna be a shit show. Specially when Roman gonna main event again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, that was another fun match to watch.  So NXT getting the great matches out of the way so WWE can put on the meh ones for it's PPY.


This how it usually is


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I told you guys Kairi got thick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Meiko still doesn’t respect Kairi.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I was talking to my sis about this the other day.
> 
> I actually like Carmella and her character, but it sucks that her gimmick is that she's a shit wrestler and yet she wins clean in most of her matches.
> Pretty sour implications for the rest of the women's revolution. None of these "wrestlers" can get it done, and meanwhile the Diva beats Charlotte with a fucking kick. Kripes....
> ...


Sasha and Bayley are shy disgruntled lesbians coming to terms with their feelings for each other.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, that was another fun match to watch.  So NXT getting the great matches out of the way so WWE can put on the meh ones for it's PPY.



I, being the dumbass that I am, have at least a little bit of hope for Bryan/Miz.

Probably gonna be shitty in order to "save it" for WM but... dammit it's the last good feud they have. Please for the love of god.



[S-A-F] said:


> Sasha and Bayley are shy disgruntled lesbians coming to terms with their feelings for each other.



...cool


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Let's see how Gargano and Ciampa kill each other this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Here it comes


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

I like how NXT uses finishes that haven't been used in fucking years to actually book interesting matches


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't care about this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

So WWE didn't sign this girl then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

FUCK CIAMPA!!!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

The Ciampa/Black match was pretty great

Pretty crazy these guys were part time like 3.5 years ago and are now the main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

It was Gargano who attacked Black


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was Gargano who attacked Black



Telling you the Ciampa/Black match is worth a watch. It's one of the best WWE matches of the year, maybe top 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So WWE didn't sign this girl then.


Is that confirmed?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>Sports Entertainer

*SOMEBODY PLEASE CRIPPLE THIS FUCK AGAIN!!*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> FUCK CIAMPA!!!


Gargano is more boring than Ciampa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Telling you the Ciampa/Black match is worth a watch. It's one of the best WWE matches of the year, maybe top 5.


No I mean the investigation of who attacked him backstage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sasha and Bayley are shy disgruntled lesbians coming to terms with their feelings for each other.



So we had to go through a season of Degrassi the WWE edition to come to that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gargano is more boring than Ciampa.


Why u tryna reach blocked status

Come on enjoy your weekend


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Ziggler needs to take notes from Ciampa as to how to make a theme with no music nor lyrics work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Dat heel heat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Stg genuinely feel scared for Ciampa at times. Man is mad hated.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

"Ciampa is a meanie"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I will never forget how WAD and LT thought Kairi was still the same girl.  Even after I pointed out her new thickness on multiple occasions!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg genuinely feel scared for Ciampa at times. Man is mad hated.


He could get attacked on the street tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stg genuinely feel scared for Ciampa at times. Man is mad hated.



A huge part of me is super confident that the crowd just loves playing along. Feels nice to finally boo someone because their character is a cunt and deserves it rather than because they suck or because of shit booking.

Though my fear is that people will start cheering him out of "appreciation for his work" soon. Actually kinda surprised it hasn't happened yet, so they must be doing a lot right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will never forget how WAD and *LT* thought Kairi was still the same girl.  Even after I pointed out her new thickness on multiple occasions!





Lord Trollbias said:


> NXT
> Kairi Sane 4


Get outta here with that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

What a swerve


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

After they reveal Johnny was the one that attacked Black, Johnny needs to confirm he attacked Hideo too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So WWE didn't sign this girl then.


vince probably saw her pawg ass and started feeling physically ill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>A table spot without removing the monitors

*FOR FUCK'S SAKE, CIAMPA! IS THERE NO END TO YOUR FUCKERY?!?*


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> A huge part of me is super confident that the crowd just loves playing along. Feels nice to finally boo someone because their character is a cunt and deserves it rather than because they suck or because of shit booking.
> 
> Though my fear is that people will start cheering him out of "appreciation for his work" soon. Actually kinda surprised it hasn't happened yet, so they must be doing a lot right.



I think a lot of it has to do with how good of a babyface Gargano is and how Ciampa plays his heel role to genuinely be a bad person. During the tag team run there were those times where Gargano would sacrifice himself for Ciampa and it seems like people really remember that stuff. 

Imo that run put Gargano down as one of the greatest tag team workers in the history of wrestling. Up there with Morton,Steiner, and Eaton.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with how good of a babyface Gargano is and how Ciampa plays his heel role to genuinely be a bad person. During the tag team run there were those times where Gargano would sacrifice himself for Ciampa and it seems like people really remember that stuff.
> 
> Imo that run put Gargano down as one of the greatest tag team workers in the history of wrestling. Up there with Morton,Steiner, and Eaton.



I'll have to run it back and check a few matches out one of these days.
I love this feud, but one of the things that has me kicking myself is watching it free of context.

I mean, they convey the message so well that it doesn't need it, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Fuck me, I was _not _a fan of that spot, lord.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I still want the cuck storyline.  Candice should screw Johnny over!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah these dudes definitely feel like they actually want to kill each other. It's pretty awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling is dead. John The Bastard is here


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

That is how feuds should be. It should feel like both guys want to commit murder on each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Johnny Wrestling is dead. John The Bastard is here


Two heels fighting here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

This feud


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Ciampa's heel mannerisms are OP


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Ciampa is such an asshole. I love it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> That is how feuds should be. It should feel like both guys want to commit murder on each other.



Yeah. Like, I don't mind the maguffin chaser feuds, or the ones between two egos that wanna be the best. They're cool. But god, there are so many of them (in many promotions, not just WWE). A lot of the times, i just want to watch a fight between a good guy and a bad guy who can't fucking stand each other. It's why I'm probably gonna check out Miz/Bryan. So much history, it has to at least be decent for that reason alone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

It's always pretty hilarious to see Sara Del Rey considering she's better than like 99% of the women that get a WWE paycheck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh....god ...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>Gets wood.


EDIT*
>Ciampa hit in the face by a white blast


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

lmao totally forgot this is 20 minutes from my house.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

That's how you sell a DDT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

This is true feud


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

HE FUCKING KILLED THAT PRODUCTION CREW GUY


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

"Unforgiving wood."

Phrase of the night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Jesus Christ Ciampa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Fuuckk this too good.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Pretty safe to say that Summerslam has no shot of being better


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Now THAT... was a false finish.
I legit thought that was it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

The other day HHH was too chicken shit to say NXT is better than the main roster. Like how can you even deny that shit when there are spots we barely see or have never seen on these Takeovers.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. Like, I don't mind the maguffin chaser feuds, or the ones between two egos that wanna be the best. They're cool. But god, there are so many of them (in many promotions, not just WWE). A lot of the times, i just want to watch a fight between a good guy and a bad guy who can't fucking stand each other. It's why I'm probably gonna check out Miz/Bryan. So much history, it has to at least be decent for that reason alone.


yea wwe barely has any feuds like this anymore so Its like heaven when I see shit like this. They need to have a balance somewhere.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm surprised the table broke.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

THIS GODDAMN FEUD


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

>The crutch
SO. MANY. LAYERS.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

That was a good false finish.  They set that table up 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Gargano could have hurt someone in the crowd!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Dis reference where it all started


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dis reference where it all started



LAYERS


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pretty safe to say that Summerslam has no shot of being better


Sad part is they won't even try to either.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

"Too late 4 dat!"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

Oh shit this is crazy .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Gargano going full Cell Saga Gohan on us


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sad part is they won't even try to either.



2 billion dollars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Do et Jonny!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

They both ded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny Killer did it


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Wtf was that finish


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Kind of a lackluster finish tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Smooth


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Fuck you Johnny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny let his hate cloud his judgement. He took out Ciampa but took himself out too. STORYTELLING GODLINESS


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)

Lmao this friend Ciampa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit the crowd screwed Johnny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

So this is the epitome of a 4.75


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Gargano turned into Ciampa but you can't out-Ciampa the OG Ciampa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> So this is the epitome of a 4.75



You've never seen a more teetering 4.75
It's hanging off of the edge my dude. Playfully teasing the idea of jumping the fence.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> 2 billion dollars


le sigh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy shit they brutalized each other in this match.  

So this main event to make up for tomorrow's then.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Johnny's knee injury looked good in slow motion.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Why the fuck would you slo-mo that spot you can clearly see Gargano miss Ciampa


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Why the fuck would you slo-mo that spot you can clearly see Gargano miss Ciampa


Remember when AJ put Shane's head through a window and they had a camera in the car?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

This was Aleister Black's revenge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You've never seen a more teetering 4.75
> It's hanging off of the edge my dude. Playfully teasing the idea of jumping the fence.



That said... I'll forgive this shit finish.

It continues the story of what's happening to Gargano mentally and gets major heat on Ciampa as the ruthless asshole that only wins because his opponent keeps screwing up. I just hope it doesn't become one of those things where the face just never gets anything out of it. Hate those, cuz, like what's the point?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> You've never seen a more teetering 4.75
> It's hanging off of the edge my dude. Playfully teasing the idea of jumping the fence.



On the real I really don't think I have. I had the Taker/HBK matches at a 5. I guess the Mankind/HBK match is similar in how close it was. I think maybe one of the Foley/HHH matches too but this is definitely just right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

There’s finally a face stupider than Sting and his name is Johnny Gargano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gargano turned into Ciampa but you can't out-Ciampa the OG Ciampa.


Ciampa sucks


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There’s finally a face stupider than Sting and his name is Johnny Gargano.


Great post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> That said... I'll forgive this shit finish.
> 
> It continues the story of what's happening to Gargano mentally and gets major heat on Ciampa as the ruthless asshole that only wins because his opponent keeps screwing up. I just hope it doesn't become one of those things where the face just never gets anything out of it. Hate those, cuz, like what's the point?


Johnny will get his comeuppance up in the end. Both his losses to Ciampa have been because he gave in to his rage and hate and became the very thing he hated. He'll win the belt for sure when he rediscovers "Johnny Wrestling" again and allows himself to mentally overcome the Ciampa trauma.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Johnny will get his comeuppance up in the end. Both his losses to Ciampa have been because he gave in to his rage and hate and became the very thing he hated. He'll win the belt for sure when he rediscovers "Johnny Wrestling" again and allows himself to mentally overcome the Ciampa trauma.


He has to rediscover himself.

Because right now he’s an asshole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2018)

Ill jump the gun . Gargano vs Ciampa was 5 out of 5 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

I hope Johnny never beats Ciampa like Dreamer could never beat Raven and then some random fucker like Matt Riddle beats Ciampa instead, giving Gargano neverending NTR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

I don’t think Ciampa really gets his comeuppance. Maybe if he actually won matches in the beginning of this feud or even the CWC match then maybe but Gargano has gotten a lot.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Regardless I do know one thing: This feud is something else.
I keep thinking to myself "okay, the last match was good, but I'm tempering my expectations". When you go to the well too many times so quickly, it gets to a point where yeah the matches are fine, but you can't see it blowing you away all that much.

But these fucking bouts keep matching each other. And none of them have felt the same. So I'm just gonna stop doubting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Let me be the first one to say it.

Roman would’ve beat Ciampa.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let me be the first one to say it.
> 
> Roman would’ve beat Ciampa.



Honestly... _would he have_?
I mean, a year or two ago perhaps, but _fuck_.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Regardless I do know one thing: This feud is something else.
> I keep thinking to myself "okay, the last match was good, but I'm tempering my expectations". When you go to the well too many times so quickly, it gets to a point where yeah the matches are fine, but you can't see it blowing you away all that much.
> 
> But these fucking bouts keep matching each other. And none of them have felt the same. So I'm just gonna stop doubting.


This feud has to end in a HIAC


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

EC3/Dream the only match I wouldn’t recommend from that show.  It was just okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2018)

So this is what I've been missing with those NXT PPVs. 

Anyway going to get ready for Toonami tonight.  Premiers for Diamond is Unbreakable and AoT season 3 dub.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Honestly... _would he have_?
> I mean, a year or two ago perhaps, but _fuck_.



Roman wears body armor, so he would never have injured his knee.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This feud has to end in a HIAC



Gargano throws the bald fuck through the top of the cage, killing him instantly, as this will be the only way Gargano will finally be free.
Ciampa is rewritten in as another character ala LU.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman wears body armor, so he would never have injured his knee.



Good point.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Ciampa and Gargano.  I definitely don’t expect them to fight each other at war games.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ciampa and Gargano.  I definitely don’t expect them to fight each other at war games.


It'll probably be Black's farewell TakeOver. I don't think we'll see Johnny for awhile.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Stupidest faces power rankings:

1. Johnny Gargano
2. Surfer Sting
3. Tommy Dreamer
4. Goku
5. Becky Lynch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

A couple more years in wwe and Asuka could crack that list.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A couple more years in wwe and Asuka could crack that list.



Asuka’s fear of people cosplaying as her seems more like a deep psychological issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

I saw this on my Twitter timeline.  And now I’m hoping that Candice is cheating on Johnny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 18, 2018)

It always comes down to NTR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Not a rumor after all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It always comes down to NTR.


Kevin Owens should have someone take Alexa hostage so Braun gets counted out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let me be the first one to say it.
> 
> Roman would’ve beat Ciampa.



Roman can’t even get himself over 

Ciampa does it with no effort, no entrance theme and no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) body armor


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2018)

Alexa and Trish gonna make out mid match and then Mickie gonna run out to the ring and join in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Alexa and Trish gonna make out mid match and then Mickie gonna run out to the ring and join in.


Bra and panties match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir

This my plan.  Kairi will successfully retain the NXT title at Evolution.  This will happen after Io beats Toni in the MYC.

Kairi is celebrating her hard fought victory.  All of a sudden Io comes out and attacks her.  Io is about to finish Kairi when Asuka comes out of no where and beats the fuck out of Io.  Kairi recovers and all three girls fight.

Security and the entire locker room have to come break up the fight so it doesn't derail the entire PPV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 18, 2018)

Trish/Bliss seems like such a fucking garbage match. The feud is going to be garbage as fuck too. It's basically going to be Trish saying she paved the way with Alexa saying some shit like she's accomplished more in 2 years than Trish has in her entire career. 

If Alexa still has the belt then the only thing saving this will be the novelty of Trish winning the belt then dropping it. Otherwise it gon suck.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Trish/Bliss seems like such a fucking garbage match. The feud is going to be garbage as fuck too. It's basically going to be Trish saying she paved the way with Alexa saying some shit like she's accomplished more in 2 years than Trish has in her entire career.
> 
> If Alexa still has the belt then the only thing saving this will be the novelty of Trish winning the belt then dropping it. Otherwise it gon suck.



All Alexa needs to do is bring up Trish barking for Vince and she'd win the promo part of the feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> All Alexa needs to do is bring up Trish barking for Vince and she'd win the promo part of the feud.


Women aren't allowed to go as far as men promo wise or story wise.  They keep everything grade school level with the ladies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not a rumor after all.


Man fuck Alexa trash. Mickie vs Trish should have been the match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man fuck Alexa trash. Mickie vs Trish should have been the match.


They have to sell tickets to this show man.

I think Mickie and Trish have an interesting story they can tell.  And I think Mickie is still a better wrestler than Alexa.

But they need the Alexa coffers to spend their money on the PPV.  Check out the WWE store.  Alexa is third in the entire company for available merch.  So it's clear that at least among the women.. she's a draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They have to sell tickets to this show man.
> 
> I think Mickie and Trish have an interesting story they can tell.  And I think Mickie is still a better wrestler than Alexa.
> 
> But they need the Alexa coffers to spend their money on the PPV.  Check out the WWE store.  Alexa is third in the entire company for available merch.  So it's clear that at least among the women.. she's a draw.


She's getting so damn tiring  she needs to step away from important matches already


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She's getting so damn tiring  she needs to step away from important matches already


She's not going to be champion.  There will be like five title matches at Evolution that she isn't involved in.  Isn't that what you wanted?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Battle of the blondes for vince to stroke too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

The card is all about Vince's arousal.  Which matches will make him feel a sensation in his pants?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman can’t even get himself over
> 
> Ciampa does it with no effort, no entrance theme and no ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) body armor



Your gimmick is as stale as Roman vs Brock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I still remember when Christy Hemme cut a promo calling the divas cum-guzzling sluts. Hemme was too edgy for RAW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She's not going to be champion.  There will be like five title matches at Evolution that she isn't involved in.  Isn't that what you wanted?


Yes but damn give the rub who someone needs it. Alexa.doesn't need a win over a HOFer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Battle of the blondes for vince to stroke too.


Winner: Lex Lugor


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The card is all about Vince's arousal.  Which matches will make him feel a sensation in his pants?


Charlotte vs ric flair


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

lol @ all the smarks crying that they won’t get to see Trish vs Mickie.

If you wanna jerkoff to them so bad, watch their Wrestlemania match when they were fifteen years younger, nerds!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Winner: Lex Lugor



Didn't he suffer a stroke and his body is more worn down than any one from that time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't he suffer a stroke and his body is more worn down than any one from that time.


Yea sadly he is. Plus he was there when Miss Elizabeth died


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol @ all the smarks crying that they won’t get to see Trish vs Mickie.
> 
> If you wanna jerkoff to them so bad, watch their Wrestlemania match when they were fifteen years younger, nerds!


I understand your rage. Golden State about to cuck your Lakers for a long time


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol @ all the smarks crying that they won’t get to see Trish vs Mickie.
> 
> If you wanna jerkoff to them so bad, watch their Wrestlemania match when they were fifteen years younger, nerds!


I saw mainly Sasha fans crying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw mainly Sasha fans crying.


Eww Sasha is even worse. She'll botch and hurt poor Trish. She's got kids !


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I understand your rage. Golden State about to cuck your Lakers for a long time



Wtf are you even talking about. You’ll never get a push if you keep botching like this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw mainly Sasha fans crying.



They’re always crying. They’re like how old school Ziggler fans used to act.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn!  LA not getting Summerslam after all!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn!  LA not getting Summerslam after all!!



LA got summerslam like four years in a row earlier this decade. We get Survivor Series instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wtf are you even talking about. You’ll never get a push if you keep botching like this.


Shhhh its ok. Take it out on the smarks if it makes you feel better but they arent your enemy. Your high expectations are and when reality like Golden State appears...then all this anger will be for naught.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Corpus Christ confirmed for Summerslam

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corpus Christ confirmed for Summerslam



Lol, yeah right.  The American Bank Center may be big, but it's not as big as the ones in Houston, Dallas, San Antonio.  Plus there hasn't been a PPV since Elimination Chamber in 2015 and that's with when Ryback won that said gimmick event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, yeah right.  The American Bank Center may be big, but it's not as big as the ones in Houston, Dallas, San Antonio.  Plus there hasn't been a PPV since Elimination Chamber in 2015 and that's with when Ryback won that said gimmick event.


I mean your town has a better shot than my city to host a big PPV


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 19, 2018)

Don't bury her like Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well Corpus does have the distinction of hosting the NWA Clash of Champions event that had the Horsemen turn on Sting and kick him off the faction.  Sadly the stadium where it happen was demolished some time ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Don't bury her like Asuka.


Asuka was undefeated for two years. She won the women's match for Raw at Survivor Series.  Asuka won the first Women's Royal Rumble.  She won the Mixed Match Challenge.  She had a singles match against the top female in the company at Wrestlemania.

Crazy that some people consider that buried.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I will be really impressed if they have enough quality to sell the PPV without a million table spots tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Corpus does have the distinction of hosting the NWA Clash of Champions event that had the Horsemen turn on Sting and kick him off the faction.  Sadly the stadium where it happen was demolished some time ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Elimination Chamber was an annual PPV until they went to Corpus Christi. They took a year off after the Corpus experiment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

So I probably wont be here for Summerslam. Gonna spend it with my cousin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean fucking lying again about not watching when he’s actually attending the
show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Don't bury her like Asuka.



Kairi repeatedly jumping into the air when she had her knee worked on all match by Baszler. Way to break kayfabe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean fucking lying again about not watching when he’s actually attending the
> show.


Bro unless Im the real Dean Ambrose I'm not going


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corpus Christ confirmed for Summerslam



Should have gone to Wembly in London.  I guess they're afraid that 90k seat stadium + another 15k on the ground would destroy any records the US stadiums have.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I probably wont be here for Summerslam. Gonna spend it with my cousin.


Knock it off.  You will be here.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Corpus does have the distinction of hosting the NWA Clash of Champions event that had the Horsemen turn on Sting and kick him off the faction.  Sadly the stadium where it happen was demolished some time ago.



Over the years who didn't turn on sting?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Over the years who didn't turn on sting?


Did Luger ever turn on Sting?  They were friends for a long time and then they were in the Wolfpack together.  I'm sure they were enemies for a while.  I just don't remember it.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did Luger ever turn on Sting?  They were friends for a long time and then they were in the Wolfpack together.  I'm sure they were enemies for a while.  I just don't remember it.



I know of at least one time can't remember exact date.  Then one in World Wrestling All Stars


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Over the years who didn't turn on sting?



Goldberg


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

I should have gotten tickets to Summerslam ugh. Only minutes from my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I should have gotten tickets to Summerslam ugh. Only minutes from my house.


Not too late.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm going to spend the morning at Universal Studios.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not too late.



Just tried looking for tickets on stubhub. It says 4 are available but the page wont' load lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to spend the morning at Universal Studios.


Dont be late for production, Dunn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Soultaker and Ghost cant point out one takeover match from Cole that was horrible. Cant point out when he hasnt been super over either.


I know they salty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Knock it off.  You will be here.


Once you see Im a no show you'll understand


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmao lowest price I could find close to the ring is 284. Will be watching from home.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did Luger ever turn on Sting?  They were friends for a long time and then they were in the Wolfpack together.  I'm sure they were enemies for a while.  I just don't remember it.


Luger feuded with him in late 99-early 00.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmao.  It does kind of sound like Dream has heat now.  



> "I admire the fact that guys want to take a gamble," Triple H said. "I admire the fact that guys want to take a risk and go out there on a limb. I do, I admire that.
> 
> "If he is talking about Vince McMahon, there are a couple different phone calls you could get from Vince McMahon. One you want to get, one you really don't want to get. So you have to be careful when you say, 'Vince give me a call.' Because you never know what kind of call you're going to get."


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2018)

Vince gonna call Velveteen Dream up and make him Orton's sex slave.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Nikki Bella vs Ronda Rousey.  The main event of Evolution??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I bought a case of the Firestone 805.  I should be ready for the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Are you fucking kidding me???  The kick off show starts in two hours???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Soultaker and Ghost cant point out one takeover match from Cole that was horrible. Cant point out when he hasnt been super over either.
> 
> 
> I know they salty



Cole’s name is over, not Cole.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

People just like that "Adam Cole Bay Bay" chant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Adam Cole is Bobby Roode with a worse entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

We will see how good Cole is if he gets called up as a babyface.

(The WWE can't turn everyone heel.  A good performer can do both.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Adam Cole is Bobby Roode with a worse entrance.


A report button exist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

You guys still have some time to make summerslam oredictions, except for Takeover.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I expect points for Ricochet.  I forgot to officially change my pick.  But I told everyone in this thread that I expected him to win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I expect points for Ricochet.  I forgot to officially change my pick.  But I told everyone in this thread that I expected him to win.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Who...who made that?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Meltzer saying the Kairi/Baszler match was just okay.

This friend really trying to get banned from the internet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

TNA has a supercard on Twitch right now


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer saying the Kairi/Baszler match was just okay.
> 
> This friend really trying to get banned from the internet.


Meltzer is picky.  
Honestly, the women in this company can’t do much better than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Watch this series and prepare for the PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I still don’t understand why Johnny Gargano thought giving that sound equipment a sunset flip would defeat Ciampa last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Booker T is the only one of these four that should be talking.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Bradshaw!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rosenberg, jbl, sam robert

Pre show is hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Fuck you Daniel Bryan.

Be a good hand.  Eat the L!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Interesting comments from Booker T.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Booker T confirmed that the Miz is the good guy in this feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

How the fuck you gonna have ads for Summerslam during the pre-show for Summerslam? What kind of logic is that?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow, a commercial?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Man.  Not even Aiden's fault this time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

That GM segment was so awkward


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Corbin is the babyface.  His peers are assholes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

They got Percy commentating? Good for him. Man's stepped up as of late


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That GM segment was so awkward


It’s hard to have a segment with Paige when you have watched all of her sex tapes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Corbin is the babyface.  His peers are assholes.


Note how Regal stays away from nonsense like that. Best GM in WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

I miss Neville


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Buddy Murphy should be in this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Fuck Neville. He brought everything upon himself.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Neville made a choice.  And he was entitled to do that.

But Neville isn’t a victim.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Gulak looking fat af.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu-Lock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Skull End


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Did that friend just no-sell a Spanish Fly


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

That final sequence was kind of off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Match was heating up then they just ended it anticlimactically before even reaching a climax. Decent match but disappointed because they could have gotten 5 to 10 more minutes out of that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gulak looking fat af.


Those trunks aren’t flattering.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Those pinfall roll up sequences haven't been hot since RVD and Jerry Lynn used them in 1998.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

King must have dementia if Reigns/Lesnar is the match he's most looking forward to.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

How can anyone be excited about Ziggler and Rollins?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Why the fuck Renee cosplaying as Lana


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

JBL needs to talk about Booker T.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Peter said he excited for sds women championship match.

Fuck that guy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Neville either needs to come back or make an agreement with WWE to terminate his contract. This limbo with his contract being frozen helps nobody.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone betting on anyone other than Carmella better have good intel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was his level.  If he had soldiered on for another year, he could have been promoted.


Ok vince dunn hayes


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Neville either needs to come back or make an agreement with WWE to terminate his contract. This limbo with his contract being frozen helps nobody.


It helps wwe.

They don’t want to help ROH or New Japan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone betting on anyone other than Carmella better have good intel.


Its hard to bet against a roman/charlotte/blonde


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It helps wwe.
> 
> They don’t want to help ROH or New Japan.


Im a wipe my ass with WWE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky gonna swerve everyone and come out with blonde hair.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Its hard to bet against a roman/charlotte/blonde


I just think it’s impossible to choose between Becky and Charlotte.  We don’t know where they are going with this story.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I just think it’s impossible to choose between Becky and Charlotte.  We don’t know where they are going with this story.


Easy.

Becky getting pinned


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy shit, Joe throwing some shade at Dean and Renee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe pointing out Dean dont work and got a drug habbit so Rene has to work hard.

Her fault

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe wearing that shirt because he can't remember his name.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Samoa joe look like a porn addict.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

It's interesting but I think the WWE has the entire Main Event Mafia now sans Steiner.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe need to put his barber to sleep


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

JBL wearing suit pants that don't match his jacket.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Coach still employed


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Remember when The Revival were good?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow.  Some people in the crowd are actually cheering for the Revival.

I don't get that at all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE B TEAM'S THEME?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

B Team had a great theme.

Why did they change it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

B Team chant almost as over as Rusev Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Revival so over, they play a Ronda Rousey commercial.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

GANJA BURNS GANJA BURNS GANJA BURNS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Remember when Bo Dallas was the most dominant champion in NXT history?

I remember.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

I would rather watch wwe videos of how Roman is the greatest of all time then this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

I see we're still insistent on RAW's Tag Division being a joke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

B team theme is rukia levels of trash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

B-Team using that Titus O'Neal botch magic


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I see we're still insistent on RAW's Tag Division being a joke.


Revival isn't the answer. They will never get over on the main roster.

They need a new gimmick, they need better bodies, and they both need to get taller.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

3-0 on the pre show.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

They need to go to late 80s/early 90s tag team where they would dominate.

Good to see King about after his family trauma.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Revival isn't the answer. They will never get over on the main roster.
> 
> They need a new gimmick, they need better bodies, and they both need to get taller.


If only there was a Tag Team who look like huge freaks of nature and can ragdoll pretty much anyone (guaranteed they need a manager but I'm sure Heyman can pull double duty) but they're feuding with Titus fucking Worldwide.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope Jeff Hardy loses in 8 seconds again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Every finish on the Pre-Show was with a rollup.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda's eye makeup.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda with worse makeup than Drag's last date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This bitch Alexa showing up in the building 15 minutes before the show starts. Unprofessional af.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This bitch Alexa showing up in the building 15 minutes before the show starts. Unprofessional af.


Shane always did that as commissioner of Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

B Team chant still going


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

"Leave this place better than I found it" Fuck sakes, they playing that heresy clip from Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Pre show panel is watchable without Rosenberg and Roberts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE finally getting smart and editing the Greatest Royal Rumble footage to cut out Roman's foot chilling on the apron and not on the floor.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

How the fuck is Kurt Angle afraid of Brock when he's beaten Brock the most out of anyone that ever lived.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

We've really wasted about a year of RAW's Title scene on this nonsense. At least hopefully it'll finally be over tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope they reveal the Jason Jordan retirement is a ruse and he costs Seth Rollins the title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Paul told Roman that big dicks in ya ass is bad for your health.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We've really wasted about a year of RAW's Title scene on this nonsense. At least hopefully it'll finally be over tonight.


100% this is the end.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 100% this is the end.


We said the same shit at Mania and GRR. Honestly won't be surprised if Brock wins dirty so WWE can hyp up the Dual Champ nonsense and then Roman just continues to bitch about how Brock needed to cheat to beat him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Roman and Brock are definitely the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This is always my favorite part of the PPV!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Terry Crews hyping Summer Slam.   Didn't he eat it via buss in Deadpool 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the fuck is Kurt Angle afraid of Brock when he's beaten Brock the most out of anyone that ever lived.



Because we have to forget everything Kurt has done since he poured milk over the alliance.

I mean we know he can be intimidating and do good promos.  Just look at the reveal of main event mafia.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Motherfucking T-Money from Battledome doing the intro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

@WhatADrag boom!  Snagged those bonus points.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

It's over.  I won the predictions contest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth not wearing the flame pants. Fuck this guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's over.  I won the predictions contest.



It's ok Dunn, we know you're part of WWE staff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Why are Rollins and Ziggler opening the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth stole from tjp.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are Rollins and Ziggler opening the PPV.


They need somewhat of a hot start.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Champ out before the valet


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Champ out before the valet


McIntyre got a much bigger pop than Dolph.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

What's up with Seth's boots.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth is really manipulative.  Brings Ambrose back from a major injury so Ambrose can help him.

What if Seth didn't need help?  Would Ambrose have to wait another month??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This two-star methodical slow flowless Dolph Ziggler special of a match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh look, a Seth Rollins match where they're working the knee.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh look, a Seth Rollins match where they're working the knee.



If that knee was anywhere near as damaged as they tried to sell it Seth wouldn't be able to walk, let alone wrestle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Did Ziggler and Seth meet up before the beginning of the show and agree to both wear their worst gear?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

The bald, black ref always refs Seth's matches. Just noticed that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm, Dean earning that easy paycheck.   Cosplay like HHH and just walking around and staring during this match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did Ziggler and Seth meet up before the beginning of the show and agree to both wear their worst gear?


Orders from the company so Ronda's makeup doesn't look as bad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

That's what we need to get the crowd hot...a chinlock.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Dean earning that easy paycheck.   Cosplay like HHH and just walking around and staring during this match.


I'm happy that Renee is getting a little money help for once.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Kidman did that gimmick better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Im sleepy


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

"This is the point of the match where they start to feel fatigued."

Corey you homo, these fuckers have done a total of like 3 moves.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean should have just gone bald and had a goatee.  Just to piss off austin more.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ec3 vs dream is better than this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im sleepy



Stop staying up watching so much gay porn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

So WWE sell Seth's knee as chronically injured but one of his signatures, and finisher for a while, involved said knee?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

THIS MATCH HAS GONE FIFTEEN MINUTES AND THEY'VE DONE NOTHING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth got a injuried knee in every big match the last 3 years


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This match isn't about Seth and Dolph.  It's about McIntyre and Ambrose.  The camerawork makes that clear.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth got a injured knee in every match the last 3 years


FTFY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

"Injured knee"   And watch in a few minutes Rollins does a series of sequence that requires that knee without any problems.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is Coach back?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Injured knee"   And watch in a few minutes Rollins does a series of sequence that requires that knee without any problems.



As our boy Nicholas/Vince/Dunn/Rukia has said.

Roman sells injuries better than Seth.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

The knee is all better now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

These guys so worn out from that chin lock. Gets the best of them


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Roman sells much better than Seth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

"Knee Injury,." Hits the Ripcord Knee no problem without any selling whatsoever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost or Ziggler turned this thread against Seth


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Everything Dolph does looks like complete shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Knee Injury,." Hits the Ripcord Knee no problem without any selling whatsoever.



Runs around like Usain Bolt out of the blocks as well after trying to sell knee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost or Ziggler turned this thread against Seth


I still like Seth. I just like making fun of his chronically "injured knee" and the "selling" or lack thereof of it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

mfw one of you fuckers wanted this to be the main event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Notice how Dean ambrose the poster is not posting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw one of you fuckers wanted this to be the main event.


Nobody wanted this to be the Main Event.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I still like Seth. I just like making fun of his chronically "injured knee"



Agree'd, this is clearly a Vince thing again fucking up.  He should stop telling Seth to sell the knee and just get on with the moves that makes him likable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This match is proof that The Miz carried both these assholes to the best match of their career

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw one of you fuckers wanted this to be the main event.



I want AJ vs Joe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Jokes and knee aside this is a pretty solid match so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

All of Dolph's offense is bullshit reversals into roll-ups.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth got them D rose legs


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

That spot was fucking cool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

OH LOOK SETH ROLLINS HIT A MOVE THAT WOULD KILL KENNY OMEGA BUT IT'S  MEANINGLESS TWO COUNT WHO EVER SAW THAT COMING


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok now that was dope


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> OH LOOK SETH ROLLINS HIT A MOVE THAT WOULD KILL KENNY OMEGA BUT IT'S  MEANINGLESS TWO COUNT WHO EVER SAW THAT COMING


Chill man.

Your hate is weird sometimes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Chill man.
> 
> Your hate is weird sometimes


He gets into his gimmick way too much.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

SETH BLEEDING I WILL ACCEPT THIS BLOOD SACRIFICE FOR HIS LACK OF PSYCHOLOGY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Finishers a shit when it comes to Rollins.  How many finishers now has he kicked out of.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth be bleeding match needs to stop to save the kiddies from reality.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He gets into his gimmick way too much.


Typing all caps.

Must be drunk af


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Deadlifting Dolph for a powerbomb on a "bad knee"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Rollins was definitely a dumb babyface in that match.  He made that way harder than it needed to be.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank god we got the title off the comedian


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Elias finally gets his rematch against Seth for the title after Seth cheated to beat him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Triple Ambrose paying dividends for Rollins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rollins was definitely a dumb babyface in that match.  He made that way harder than it needed to be.


Dolph was also dumb AF. He should've let Seth get counted out but threw Seth back into the ring at one point.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

We defo having a Fatal-4-Way for the IC Title sometime soon between these 4 sometime down the line.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Dolph deserved to lose for stealing HHH's 2003 hair


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Slow start with a lot of logic gaps but good match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

mfw Ronda is rated like 79 in WWE2k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We defo having a Fatal-4-Way for the IC Title sometime soon between these 4 sometime down the line.


I hope not.  Seth, Drew, and Dolph have wrestled too much already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dolph deserved to lose for stealing HHH's 2003 hair



Actually I thought he was sporting that Sho'nuff hair tonight from the Last Dragon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

How the hell do these two keep frauding their way onto my screen man?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

HOLY FUCK BEST MOMENT IN WWE HISTORY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Why are the Bellas there?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

I come back from a piss to see this shit on my tv


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 19, 2018)

Seth Rollins will return...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are the Bellas there?


To build to Ronda vs Nikki.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Bitch like 35 with a snapback hat on backwards


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Nikki gonna beat the shit out of Ronda because she's the true star of the women's division


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Honestly.  It is essential that they get the belts off the Bludgeon brothers soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

New day need to be wwe champion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly.  It is essential that they get the belts off the Bludgeon brothers soon.


These guys are tv poison.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Bludgeon Brothers are The War Raiders with a wardrobe budget.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> To build to Ronda vs Nikki.



Why, their show tanking they need to promote it anyway possible.  Or Nikki trying to ride on whatever pull Cena has left before he goes the Dwayne Johnson route of his career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Xavier Woods and Big E. New Day decided they didn't want to win today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Only crackers think this harper n rowan shit is cool


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

I remember that micheal hayes match

Hes producing these sleeper holds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Harper and Rowen need a Tiny Tina character to make them watchable.   Honestly, how much is gearbox taking in when the Borderland Brothers come out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Harper and Rowen need a Tiny Tina character to make them watchable.   Honestly, how much is gearbox taking in when the Borderland Brothers come out.



Drag agrees that they need a Tiny Tina.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Need paige to come out to hype woods


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

That was sloppy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

That friend Big E just dropped Harper on his head.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

I fucks with big e and biggie smalls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Big E does that spear off the apron too much. Like, Edge ended Foley's career with that dude. Stop doing it every match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Match lit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Kofi need to get in on the action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Lnfao botch


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

HAHAHAHA FUCK VELVETEEN DREAM


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New day need to be wwe champion



Kofi heel turn would be god tier story telling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

ADBSHBBAABBW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

The fuck, having to sell to those foam mallets.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Way to help, Kofi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

New Day won by DQ so I get my points


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day won by DQ so I get my points


Agreed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day won by DQ so I get my points


Still perfect on predictions.

I did miss that Xavier was in the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Borderland Brothers music playing, so they won.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

So a hell in a cell match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This friend Rusev fucking Lana on the beach.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Wtf is thry doing on these tv shows


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Jon stewert a legend


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Lets all raise our hands and give ko energy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

It better be KO's time.  Fucking Vince had him play a crash test dummy for Braun for some stupid reason.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Kevin Owens was the MVP of that money in the bank match.  And he was a master strategist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets all raise our hands and give ko energy


Spirit bomb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

How is WWE trying to portray KO as the Heel in this?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How is WWE trying to portray KO as the Heel in this?


He's the good guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

If ko wins summerslam succesful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Um, Kevin is suppose to be the heel but that video promo is making him come off as the face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Why did Kurt make that cage match at Extreme Rules?  It makes no sense!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Glad we all can agree for once.

KO>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did Kurt make that cage match at Extreme Rules?  It makes no sense!


Kurt got a slapable face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

That shirt tells me hes winning


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

mfw Owens wins by DQ when Braun throws him off the Titantron so he wins the MitB contract but is now out for six months


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Alexa remaining champ because she fucking vince n braun


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Vince jacks off to that shoulder tackle spot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Why the fuck is KO taking spots like that for.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Vince wants KO to die for headbutting him that one time


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

How braun this strong but can never win the title


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

...............


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Fuck was the point of that?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Bullshit!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

KO has suffered enough.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Did KO grab Steph in the ass for this treatment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

If braun doesnt fucking cash in tonight

Fuck vince


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

It's gonna be hiliarious later tonight when Braun cashes in and Roman immediately spears him for the win.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

My guess is that Braun is turning heel and aligning with Heyman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Its nice watching these womem drunk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

How the fuck Becky still Charlotte's best friend when she's turned on her like 349238492384 times.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Charlotte sucks as a babyface.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Asuka should show up cosplaying as Carmella to distract her as revenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I don’t care that much about this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte sucks as a babyface.


She turning Heel and winning tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She turning Heel and winning tonight.


In pink?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

You don’t wear pink when you turn heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky lynch look like she losing


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky has bad hair and makeup too.  Ronda not the only one.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda said she would have the worst makeup today and Becky was like "Hold my beer"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky 
She got her Aloy look on tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Charlotte needs this dick


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If braun doesnt fucking cash in tonight
> 
> Fuck vince



If Roman wins he shouldn't. *dives from anger comments*

Here me out, if he cashes in we'll just have Roman coronation match number 5 instead of letting him have a run at it, get cashed in after Rumble where the rumble winner was a raw super star.  Basically making sure the main event isn't a Roman match and letting him get a repackage or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella looking like one of those early episode milfs on MILFhunter.com.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella don't even get a decent reaction in her own state? This is your champion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte needs this dick



Natty not gonna like this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Roman wins he shouldn't. *dives from anger comments*
> 
> Here me out, if he cashes in we'll just have Roman coronation match number 5 instead of letting him have a run at it, get cashed in after Rumble where the rumble winner was a raw super star.  Basically making sure the main event isn't a Roman match and letting him get a repackage or something.


Roman can suck a dick


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella's selling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy shit, they're making Becky look the dumb ass here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Corey desperately trying to make Carmella credible. This is sad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

This is basically Becky vs. Charlotte with Carmella theatrics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I haven't seen in-ring talent like Carmella since the days of The Kat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella would've been a decent Nitro Girl.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella has repetitive trash talk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella not even attempting to sell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice sage mode kick, Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky is going to try to recapture her dumb babyface Championship in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

This is fucking painful to watch because of Carmella.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

And to think this match is given more time than the KO/Braun match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella sells like the CPU in WWE2k.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Carmella better be on Chaturbate tonight looking like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

That corkscrew moonsault never connects.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky is going to lose.  That story is clearly being told.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't get why the continue to show moves messed up in slow motion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Charlotte grazed Carmella in the shoulder with that moonsault. That's the best she's ever done with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

that move ended the match Oo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Gee I wonder who saw that coming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

CHARLOTTE IS EVERYTHING YOU FUCKERS CLAIM ROMAN TO BE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well pose for a magazine, get a belt in return then.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky needs to turn now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Charlotte debuted in 2015 and has held the title seven separate times already lmfao.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CHARLOTTE IS EVERYTHING YOU FUCKERS CLAIM ROMAN TO BE


7 time champ.

Roman never holds the belt.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> CHARLOTTE IS EVERYTHING YOU FUCKERS CLAIM ROMAN TO BE



Yeah but

you see but. 

She's a Flair, that's allowed!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky needs to rupture Charlotte's other titty.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

BECKY HEEL TURN YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol, the crowd wanted her to turn and now they are cheering.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This isn’t a heel turn.

They will be tag partners two weeks from now.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the crowd wanted her to turn and now they are cheering.



WWE crowds are idiots.

Plus this kind of ends 4 horsewomen vs Horsewomen match for at least WM at the earlierst.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Goddamn that pop


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky didn't put her through a table, so I'm not sure this was a heel turn, guys. Women are just crazy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

"You deserve this"


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

That was fire​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool down Match coming up.

Get Finn and Baron out here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Saxton with the GOAT suit jacket.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE Title is never going to main event a PPV ever again is it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope Shane McMahon forces Becky and Charlotte to go to therapy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Wtf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

As I said before, Vince should have put up the money to purchase TNA for the video library.  First time these two are going at it in the WWE, umpteenth time if you are counting elsewhere.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I’m pretty happy with that.

We got the belt off of Carmella.  And Becky turned heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

How is this on before a corbin match


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Did Miz/Bryan go on first or something?
Watching SS with family and stepped in late and havent see it even hinted at.



Nemesis said:


> WWE crowds are idiots.
> 
> Plus this kind of ends 4 horsewomen vs Horsewomen match for at least WM at the earlierst.



They are, but I'm not sure why this is an example of it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is this on before a corbin match


Corbin-Balor will be a cooldown match.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> As I said before, Vince should have put up the money to purchase TNA for the video library.  First time these two are going at it in the WWE, umpteenth time if you are counting elsewhere.



Why would he do that?

It would just show people better matches than what they'll have here.

Not only that but it will show how good Kurt can be as well during his better times there.  Can't allow that.  Everyone has to remember dumb Kurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope HHH and Nikki come out to give Ronda flowers and then Nikki knocks them both out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ didn't bring his sons. Joe is right, he has failed as a father.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

282 pounds? Did they only weight Joe with one leg on the scale?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Fucking Joe gold on the mic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh, I thought Wendy was the little girl.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Family in the crowd.

AJ former champ.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> AJ didn't bring his sons. Joe is right, he has failed as a father.


Two seats were pricey enough dude.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

lmao TNA chant? 

GTFO .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

TNA chants at Summerslam. Vince is fuming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ not making out with his children like Titus. AJ really is a failure as a father.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

TNA chant. They've won the war.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

Just in time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Family in the crowd.
> 
> Becky out of the arena.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 282 pounds? Did they only weight Joe with one leg on the scale?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy fycking shit

I forgot miz vs db tonight


Respect for them respecting how serious that is


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Holy fycking shit
> 
> I forgot miz vs db tonight
> 
> ...



So they haven't gone on yet?
Good shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ winning with a roll up tbh


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ and Joe are actually two of the best strikers in this company.  Neither of these guys throw John Cena punches.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ winning with a roll up tbh


DQ finish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Aj gear is dope


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Wtf why was the ref stopping hin


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Randy Orton fuming


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe needs a fucking haircut.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

These fucking sleeper holds is pissimg me off

Every match


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Kinda bored....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Kinda bored....


AJ doing everything in his power to make this match good.

But Joe works a boring style in wwe.


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Kinda bored....


Honestly what I feared going into this


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

Dat knee.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ needs to bust out a spinal tap or something.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ: "I'm gonna kick your ass for insulting the sanctity of my family and our values"
Also AJ: *Has a professional wrestling match*

Who keeps doing this and how can I petition them to stop.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Aj sells his knee better than seth has done since his return


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

That was the crispest Powerslam I've ever seen


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ lifting Joe for the Styles Clash was the greatest display of power since Luger slammed Yokozuna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Dangerous looking styles clash.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

No joe can’t cover.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

The match has picked up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe needs the Musclebuster to win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Why the fuck Joe acting like the Ultimate Warrior and signaling to the gods.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ Gargano


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Joe wins by DQ. Another prediction correct.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ is showing color.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> DQ finish.


Called it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

HIAC match confirmed then.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Finlay of all people stopping a beat down is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Fuck a wwe match

If you call my wife out like that im fucking u up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol, well AJ just snapped.   And holy shit, Joe being savage on the mic that set AJ off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm not even mad at the DQ finish. Goddamn AJ snapped.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck a wwe match
> 
> If you call my wife out like that im fucking u up


The way this match picked up.

WWE has something here.  They need to continue the joe/aj program.  It’s good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Finlay of all people stopping a beat down is all kinds of wrong.



Who the hell is gonna stop Finlay if he tells you to knock it off?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck a wwe match
> 
> If you call my wife out like that im fucking u up



If only he'd've shown that fire from the start....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Did Joe injury Kidd in this arena?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

"Daddy you're bleeding."
Damn. That was cute AF.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope Hogan walks with Elias.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Elias better sue Lashley for property damage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy shit, can Elias get a break here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Elias too strong.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

OH SHIT ITS THE MAIN EVENT TALENT THE MIZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is B-Team turning on Miz when he gave them a career?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Get wrecked Miz


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

B Team too smart.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz gonna squash this ingrate Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

As much as I love D-Bry, Miz should win this. Bryan can get the win back at Mania for the WWE Title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz in his nWo black and white gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm thinking they might let the Miz win because DB could leave.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan's gear looks like shit. He ain't winning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow, DB and Let's go Miz chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Seen some rumors that the Braun/KO match had to be called early because KO got a concussion.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan in Seahawk colors 

Go Miz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow, Miz doing a surf board submission.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn.  Bryan landed on his head.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz stealing ROH spots


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Already 2nd best match of the night


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Kind of an awkward time to do a sleeper move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Fat piece of trash Chris Hero seething with anger at The Miz using a cravate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, DB and Let's go Miz chants.



Yeah the telling of this story has been clumsy as shit. Or maybe it's exactly what they want idunno.

Point is, this clear cut good guy/bad guy fued is a lot more ambiguous than it has any real right being.

But whatever. Match is pretty alright so far.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz vs. Gargano gonna be lit


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Brooklyn crowd surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the hell is gonna stop Finlay if he tells you to knock it off?



True but it is Finlay, he'd be sitting back there applauding such things or asking/demanding to have a go.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Brooklyn crowd surprisingly quiet.



Yeah not a lot of heat for the match. Been a bit on the slow side, so i dont blame them.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

lol Bryan is basically Hulking up.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Yeah not a lot of heat for the match. Been a bit on the slow side, so i dont blame them.



Yeah it's tricky to sell some of these matches when there's no special conditions.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Crowd woke up now and match is picking up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz needs a new finisher.  How many tmes has the SCF been kicked out of.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

If mayrse interfers or this ends in dq


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Tap out Bryan.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Having Bry lose this match clean would be the most peak WWE thing I've seen in years.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE has a knee injury fetish


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

lol someone who overheard me watching said the commentary is awful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Maryse gonna throw the baby at Bryan.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz won!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz is always one step ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol, classic heel tactics by Miz to pull out that win.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz punched him in the face and won!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan attacking a man in front of his wife. He deserved that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Haha loss just in case he leaves. WWE is brutal. 

That must mean they think there's a great chance he is out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Im enjoying summerslam


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz's old tag team partner Big Show obviously taught him how to throw a knockout punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

That's just how it be sometimes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Haha loss just in case he leaves. WWE is brutal.
> 
> That must mean they think there's a great chance he is out.



Daniel isnt leaving


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Daniel gets the win back for the WWE Title at Mania. Bet.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

The mentor always wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

So the potential end game from this feud is Miz going on to a program with Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Bryan needed corporate Kane


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

No more Zeda


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Hardy/Naka, Rousey/Alexa, Corbin/Balor, Roman/Brock is the rest of the PPV even worth watching? Revival match result and KO deacle aside I've actually enjoyed Summerslam so I feel WWE is going to majorly fuck it up with this last third.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

4 matches left?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Advertising HHH vs Taker.  I guess they'll forget the one that happened in 2001.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hardy/Naka, Rousey/Alexa, Corbin/Balor, Roman/Brock is the rest of the PPV even worth watching? Revival match result and KO deacle aside I've actually enjoyed Summerslam so I feel WWE is going to majorly fuck it up with this last third.


There is a lot of potential to fuck it up.

The crowd may not like any of those matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

This HHH/Taker promo is lit. Shame IDGAF about the match. Wish WWE would credit the music they used in these packages though.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Get heat to save it for WM. Kinda saw it coming but still in a state of ResidentSleeper anyyway.

Not sure what else there is to look forward to, forgot the card. Did Seth/Ziggs happen yet?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Why the hell does Corbin have to wrestle in bar hopping clothes now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Get heat to save it for WM. Kinda saw it coming but still in a state of ResidentSleeper anyyway.
> 
> Not sure what else there is to look forward to, forgot the card. Did Seth/Ziggs happen yet?


Yeah. Was a good match and Seth won. Surprisingly clean (in terms of actual physical action, there were a few distraction moments) too since Drew and Ambrose cancelled each other out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Gonna go make dinner. Hungry AF rn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Feels good to finally break the seal


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

NOW HE GOES DEMON KING.  A NOTHING MATCH.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This is a smart move to hold the crowd.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

FINALLY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

FINN YOU STUPID friend HOW YOU GONNA USE THE DEMON ON BARON CORBIN


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2018)

Demon!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

I guess Finn wants to win for once.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. Was a good match and Seth won. Surprisingly clean (in terms of actual physical action, there were a few distraction moments) too since Drew and Ambrose cancelled each other out.




Well I guess I'll check it out later. Those two usually steal the show from what I hear, and I was hoping to see what shenanigans Buff Ambrose was gonna get into.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Balor coming out as the Demon.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

lmao a year plus wait to be unveiled against Corbin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This motherfucking twink gonna get a title match against Roman or some shit and he ain't gonna use the demon, but he'll unleash it on Baron fucking Corbin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ill bring out the demon for corbin too.

Hairline wild af


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

they should have Demon King squash Corbin to make like this form is a power boost or something


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This is like Goku pulling out Ultra Instinct on Yamcha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Coach with that six star commentary .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Corbin squashed.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE gonna piggy back on the release of the Venom movie


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2018)

Excellent booking right there.

See u Corbin.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> NOW HE GOES DEMON KING.  A NOTHING MATCH.



lol



Rukia said:


> This is a smart move to hold the crowd.



"Hold the crowd"?
What about the mentality of not wanting to tire them out? I thought you had to give them something boring so they can rest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

So KO/Braun and Balor/Corbin in short nothing matches then.  Why were they included on the PPV if this was the end result.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Tomorrow Finn will be smiling again.  When basically he should be psycho Demon demanding his title match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Good length for that match .


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Finn goes back to being the gay character tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nakamura and Hardy can do that.

But I'm not sure the final two matches can revive the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Setting up a mixed tag match with Brie and Maryse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Maryse the better spouse since she was out there for her husband.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy fuck, Brie's acting has risen from elementary school play level to porn star level.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Man I still remember that pop when the Hardys first came back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol, they edited out the homoerotic stare down between Orton and Naka.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Setting up a mixed tag match with Brie and Maryse



Pls no....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda really needs to win tonight.  She can’t keep having her feuds and matches unsettled.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

They need the Bellas for 3-4 big matches every year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Crowd still gong on with the Naka rifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Nakamura is funny.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Why Hardy doing the Gangam style dance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Naka's facials on being mocked.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Song change to quelll crowd participation
Crowd sings anyway


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need the Bellas


Stopped reading right there.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nakamura and Hardy can do that.
> 
> But I'm not sure the final two matches can revive the crowd.



You keep saying that about Ronda matches but when she comes out she's clearly the most (or one of) the most over people on Raw.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Stopped reading right there.



>Needing the Bellas
>For anything
>The year of our lord, 2018

The worst feeling in the world is knowing that WWE history will paint the Bellas as legends of their era.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

I hope Nikki attacks Ronda AFTER Ronda wins the belt. If Alexa retains, I want Trish to win the belt off her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Kuya said:


> I hope Nikki attacks Ronda AFTER Ronda wins the belt.


Nikki Cross? Yes I agree.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

The only thing we need the Bellas for is for someone to hold the title longer than Nikki did.  Just not named Charlotte.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Hardy more intelligent than AJ confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Say what you will, but Nikki Bella is the second biggest name the women's division has.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

WHAT THE FUCK JEFF? ARE YOU MAD!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Welp, Jeff just killed himself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2018)

Jeff u insane bastard..


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

holy, that just ended his career


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

pretty sure i just saw him cough up blood


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm not sure if I like this feud for Jeff.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

i hope Orton comes out and punts Jeff into retirement


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Orton should come down to the ring now and make Hardy shake hands with him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The only thing we need the Bellas for is for someone to hold the title longer than Nikki did.  Just not named Charlotte.



Charlotte loses the belt to damn much to accomplish that anway. They'd rather meme her number of title reigns into the double digits because her last name is a thing that's related to the other thing and woah deja vu isn't that the most historic thing you've ever seen???


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Well damn.

A heel, asian, won clean


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Piss break, Orton walking down, we'll be done by time he gets to ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Orton gonna pull his dick out now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Piss break, Orton walking down, we'll be done by time he gets to ring.


Stfu bitch


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Twas actually a decent match. WWE hasn't lost me yet. Even the Balor-Corbin was decent because it was a squash to establish Demon Too OP


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Jeffs getting a punt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well Orton with that easy pay check.  Just walk down and back up to the stage.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

lol didn't get the point of any of that.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Charlotte loses the belt to damn much to accomplish that anway. They'd rather meme her number of title reigns into the double digits because her last name is a thing that's related to the other thing and woah deja vu isn't that the most historic thing you've ever seen???



Makes me long for a time when 5 time champion meant something because the title runs were multiple months to a year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Wtf was that


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf was that



Vintage


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2018)

Any mickie return tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Say what you will, but Nikki Bella is the second biggest name the women's division has.


I think it would go in this order:

1. Ronda
2. Nikki Bella
3. AJ Lee
4. Trish Stratus
5. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Still can't believe I can't find a gif of Charlotte holding up Alexa for a powerbomb for a REALLY long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well Joan Jett and the Blackhearts getting some coin soon when Ronda's theme song plays.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Its like wwe wants you to hate Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Still can't believe I can't find a gif of Charlotte holding up Alexa for a powerbomb for a REALLY long time.


You were supposed to make that for me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Say what you will, but Nikki Bella is the second biggest name the women's division has.



Ronda vs Trish is easily a bigger draw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Ronda vs Trish is easily a bigger draw.


Why did you fall for Ghost troll post?

You're rusty.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is nattie out here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well how long before the Bellas get involved to coattail ride some views for their show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is Ronda coming out as the Taskmaster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Why does Ronda look that way?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmao at ronda


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This has squash written all over it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did you fall for Ghost troll post?
> 
> You're rusty.



Ghost always had a weird fetish for Nikki Bella for some reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda looks like goro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Its like wwe wants you to hate Roman.



Honestly, I regularly think this is their aim. Which makes their decisions like having him team with the Sheild and throwing Bork under the bus so weird.

They don't know what they want him to be. They just know they want him in the top spot.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda is losing

Nattie interfering

Lol at wwe just give the tittle to someone who deserves it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

So it's Sheeva vs Sonya Blade then.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Why is Falco Lombardi fighting Alexa Bliss...?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Who the fuck does Ronda's make up?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Someone shut Ronda up, that's annoying.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Did Bliss make Ronda's nose bleed? If so Alexa gonna die.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Oh shit Bliss getting fucked up. She probably wondering when this will end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well so much for Bliss putting up a fight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn. Straight up squashed. Was expecting some shenanigans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank god


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2018)

Ronda vs asuka would be good.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Murder the twins, Murder the twins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

So go on a tirade, get suspended, get rewarded for it, then win belt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

LMAO Bellas getting booed


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

They need to do Ronda vs Trish.

Seriously.

There's no point for Trish to face Alexis now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

lol, that was pretty fun
Bliss is one of the better heel characters atm. She's so delightfully stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE trolling people into buying their tickets with all these squash matches


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

Bellas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So go on a tirade, get suspended, get rewarded for it, then win belt.


I mean the guy in the main event tried running over Braun with an ambulance. Corbin tried crushing Ambrose with a forklift and got an IC Title shot. Orton committed arson and was still fighting for the WWE Title at Mania.
Its positively tame honestly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE trolling people into buying their tickets with all these squash matches



Pretty much.  Most disgraceful was the KO/Braun match.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

AJ wife better watch out. Charlotte about to fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Aj and Charlotte not hiding their little thing they have.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

What was that AJ and Charlotte promo?  AJ's wife was on this PPV for god sakes!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

THREE FUCKING YEARS OF THIS SHIT. THREE YEARS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What was that AJ and Charlotte promo?  AJ's wife was on this PPV for god sakes!



Wife should have taken up on Joe's offer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE trolling people into buying their tickets with all these squash matches



2 billion dollars.

Also there 47 matches going on tonight. Get the matches that should be short out of the way. That's one good thing about tonight. Nothing is overstaying its welcome.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> 2 billion dollars.
> 
> Also there 47 matches going on tonight. Get the matches that should be short out of the way. That's one good thing about tonight. Nothing is overstaying its welcome.


Except the Main Event.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Please end this shit tonight WWE. Brock has held the title on and off since 20 fucking 12. Enough is enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, lets get this Roman Shippuden arc of winning the title done tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

"Roar of the crowd"
Corey. Please. Stop. Its too late to be insulting our intelligence.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

*DA
BIG 
GAWD *

in 3D


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

This has been a good Summerslam so far.  Good, not great.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2018)

2 roll up finish, 2 dq finish and 2 squash matches. Lol WWE 

And now Roman gonna go over 
Braun should fucking cash in NOW!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

There's no reason for Braun to not cash in immediately.  Brock is the guy he wants to beat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

BRAUN YESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

TRIPLE THREAT!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Please end this shit tonight WWE. Brock has held the title on and off since 20 fucking 12. Enough is enough.


Heard they want him to hold it while he's champion in UFC. Them assuming already that he'll beat his opponent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well here is the Bully in the Bank.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Strowman has just saved Summerslam


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Braun fucking Strowman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

If Braun wins I'll forgive him for Kevin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Ok, triple threat then.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

BRAUN JUST BECAME THE TOP FACE


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Worse on the mic, more limited in the ring, somehow more over.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Strongman saves Summerslam


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)

This is exact same Summerslam main event last year minus Joe.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Worse on the mic, more limited in the ring, somehow more over.



Protecting a guy has that effect


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

WTF


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

lmao Roman you fucked up boy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol what are finishers?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Brock no sold all of those attacks.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

Lmao Brooklyn tells it straight .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

You both suck, ouch.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brock no sold all of those attacks.



That's just how it be sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lol Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Brock is smart.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Don't celebrate. RUN!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Such bullshit. Such such bullshit.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

so weakkk


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

EDIT: lmao who writes this .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

With the unintentional help from Strowman.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Braun please cash in


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

It certainly doesn't make Roman look strong.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Even if he doesn't run he should have Dean and Seth come down.  Or they just finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

This was your main event.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

What is this cunt Roman smug for. Bitch couldn't do it on his own. Brock had to be a complete retard for him to win. What a fucking dreadful way to start off a dreadful title reign.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 19, 2018)

Roman gonna break Brock's title reign streak


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Guys.  You have to admit that sending Strowman out there was a brilliant decoy by WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is nattie out here



Drag can’t keep his woman in line.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

So Roman vs Braun HIAC?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Bring Strongman
>Survives a trash compactor
>Dies from an F5 and some chairshots


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So Roman vs Braun HIAC?


Who cares. Roman will win and we'll all be annoyed.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Some of you won't stop being annoyed until he's fired so shrug.  I'm just gonna enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Well at least the Roman Shippuden finally comes to an end.  So next would be Boroman next generation and it's arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Roman is smarter than Johnny Gargano.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who cares. Roman will win and we'll all be annoyed.


i agree. 
Roman didn't finally win the universal title to lose his first defense.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roman is smarter than Johnny Gargano.



Who isn't?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

All I wanted was an actual match and my intelligence not to be insulted (I already knew Reigns was winning just have him win and be done with it) but they can't even deliver that.
Smart move using Braun as a boo shield though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Look.  This was inevitable.  Let's get this title reign started so that we can get it over with quicker.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  You have to admit that sending Strowman out there was a brilliant decoy by WWE.



It really was.

I've said it before I'll say it again: What's frustrating about these people isn't that they are ignorant. The frustrating thing is that they aren't. The went into the show knowing it was gonna get shit on, so rather than fix the problem they pulled a misdirection. Brilliant, but in the shittiest way possible.

----------

Also, a relative of mine is so pissed Ronda won she says she's probably gonna stoop watching soon. My years of turning her into a wrestling smark is bearing fruit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

WWE got pretty much everything right tonight in my opinion.

I do think New Day should have won the tag titles though.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> All I wanted was an actual match and my intelligence not to be insulted (I already knew Reigns was winning just have him win and be done with it) but they can't even deliver that.
> Smart move using Braun as a boo shield though



You're watching an american based wrestling organisation, this is as low brow stupid as you can get in entertainment with the only exception being women's soap operas.  You're not supposed to be thinking while watching this.  This is an industry that had a man lose to a pre teen, a guy using his dick as a finishing move and another wrestling a fucking foam body.  Also where the go to story time and again is a face being stabbed in the back by the obvious traitor in the ranks where the universe can see it coming but not them. (Some of these are japanese but still)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Takeover and Summerslam were about even.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 19, 2018)

As a whole the PPV was good (for once). Main Event sucked but hopefully that's the end of this Brock/Roman nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

That's actually decent acting from Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Main event though going back to the match, should have just ended after the third spear (One that was countered).  Let Paul tomorrow say "Brock was distracted blah blah." while brock goes UFC and be done with it.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Maybe it's cuz i'm too far gone, but I actually think the show simply reached the dizzying heights of "a'ight". Plenty I liked, nothing I loved, which would be fine if it wasn't Summerslam*.
*
But meh, when it comes to shows that I felt waste my time, this is pretty low on the list, so in that sense, thumbs up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Becky turning heel was probably the best moment of the night.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm hoping that this is the end of the Lensar title runs. I don't see how another title run benefits Roman but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Who will Ronda feud with next?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Main event though going back to the match, should have just ended after the third spear (One that was countered).  Let Paul tomorrow say "Brock was distracted blah blah." while brock goes UFC and be done with it.



I thought that's what was gonna happen.

I'm guessing the reason they didn't was becuase they needed an excuse to have Bron fuck off.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I thought that's what was gonna happen.
> 
> I'm guessing the reason they didn't was becuase they needed an excuse to have Bron fuck off.



They didn't even need that Braun when in serious mode has never lied as far as i know in character. So him going "Not going to cash in while your backs are turned." can be taken to the bank.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2018)

FUCK YOU ROMAN REIGNS PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2018)

Luke gone full retard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

Luke Gallows getting Tommy Dreamer's "Gross guy that does disgusting things to get a pop" gimmick.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They didn't even need that Braun when in serious mode has never lied as far as i know in character. So him going "Not going to cash in while your backs are turned." can be taken to the bank.



True, but he also said he'd immediately kill whoever won. Unless I heard him wrong or misinterpreted. I don't think they wanted him cashing in period, so they had to remove him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

What a shit Summerslam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2018)

The rematch should happen tomorrow night and have Braun cash in. Fuck another Roman title reign. Its fucking stale as ever and Vince is just happy stroking his cock and getting blown by Roman in the locker room


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Miz vs DB .....disappointing

AJ vs Joe. .... Had potential 

Charlotte Reigns wins again....


Skipped the preshow and was shit.


Finn wasting Demon on a jobber match.



Seth vs Dean being pushed till Mania



Fuck this company.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2018)

Dean made it into the thread in about the same amount of time it would take someone to get home from Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean made it into the thread in about the same amount of time it would take someone to get home from Summerslam.


Again I would also have to board a plane from NY to Chi


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Luke gone full retard


*Festus.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2018)

This fucker Dean actually watched Summerslam. Pretty disgusting how he lies to us all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This fucker Dean actually watched Summerslam. Pretty disgusting how he lies to us all the time.


I don't get it.  I never lie to you guys.  What would even be the point?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2018)

Where is John when we need him to save us from this reign of terror!??


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What a shit Summerslam


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Braun is a pussy.  He wanted to wait for those two guys to be tired.

A man would have just turned it into a triple threat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Aint that the *truth*.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Braun is a pussy.  He wanted to wait for those two guys to be tired.
> 
> A man would have just turned it into a triple threat!



I brought this up to my fam during the match. That was pretty weird. I know now why they did it, but during the match I was wondering why the hell he just didnt enter the match if he was so confident.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> True, but he also said he'd immediately kill whoever won. Unless I heard him wrong or misinterpreted. I don't think they wanted him cashing in period, so they had to remove him.



He said the winner would get these hands.  But at the same time he wouldn't do the cowards way (Pretty much cash in after a match was done was what I got from it.).


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He said the winner would get these hands.  But at the same time he wouldn't do the cowards way (Pretty much cash in after a match was done was what I got from it.).



Oh okay, so I misinterpreted.

Or they just didn't convey it correctly. Either or.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't get it.  I never lie to you guys.  What would even be the point?



"I can't watch Summerslam, guys. I'm gonna be hanging out with my cousin."

...BUT LEMME POST THOUGHTS ABOUT THE ENTIRE CARD IMMEDIATELY AFTER IT ENDS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> "I can't watch Summerslam, guys. I'm gonna be hanging out with my cousin."
> 
> ...BUT LEMME POST THOUGHTS ABOUT THE ENTIRE CARD IMMEDIATELY AFTER IT ENDS


He was there with Seth


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> It was fine. Picked up in the last 3 minutes after the Yes Kick spot.



Ending was great and Miz actually won.

Only negative I have is WWE keeps using their big PPVs to have fuck finishes to continue feuds. Big ppvs should end them.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Only negative I have is WWE keeps using their big PPVs to have fuck finishes to continue feuds. Big ppvs should end them.



Yeah it sucks.

Have you heard the theory that the new SDL deal may encourage them to start using PPVs to build to television? Network subs are disappointing, and the scene has changed where TV is more monetarily important.

That'd be pretty funny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

I actually enjoyed Summerslam overall. Finish to ME sucked but overall it was decent. Best main roster PPV this year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You all thought it was good? Holy shit your expectations are fucking low.


That was a pretty good builiding block match in their feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually enjoyed Summerslam overall. Finish to ME sucked but overall it was decent. Best main roster PPV this year.


Same.

I even thought finn squashing corbin was dope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That was a pretty good builiding block match in their feud.


Thats if DB signs. Otherwise its all for nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Im ok with being treated like a heel here cause goddamn the biggest turn is this thread.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats if DB signs. Otherwise its all for nothing



He's signing. Bryan's a down to earth guy but he isn't retarded. He's in a pretty decent place and he's probs among the highest paid dudes there. Plus Brie's still there and if he leaves... you know how these people are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> He's signing. Bryan's a down to earth guy but he isn't retarded. He's in a pretty decent place and he's probs among the highest paid dudes there. Plus Brie's still there and if he leaves... you know how these people are.


I know but you never know how things play out. I just ....the lack of intensity and fire hurt the match. I wanted something like Garano vs Ciampa light where DB just comes out taking it to Miz for the years of mockery.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but you never know how things play out. I just ....the lack of intensity and fire hurt the match. I wanted something like Garano vs Ciampa light where DB just comes out taking it to Miz for the years of mockery.



Heck that's not even the worst part of the match for me. The worst part was that the clumsiness of the story in and of itself is what hurt it.

What should've been a piping hot match between a clear cut plucky good guy that defied the odds of his own health and a loud mouth heel with a bigger opinion of himself than he deserves ended up becoming a match between two dudes that just kinda dislike each other by the end of it.

For some reason the fued's been painted in this weird light where Miz is partially in the right. To the point where there are some people that see Miz as the good guy and Daniel as an uppity prick. Not helped by the fact that Bry's apparently been a psychopath for the past couple weeks. Plus he's been getting beat up a lot and Miz has been thriving.

It's... Weird. I didn't hate it. Near the end it was pretty good. But, it just feels like there's a little less there than previously. I dunno, maybe I'm missing context. Or maybe we need to wait and see.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Why did Ronda celebrate with the Bella's?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Heck that's not even the worst part of the match for me. The worst part was that the clumsiness of the story in and of itself is what hurt it.
> 
> What should've been a piping hot match between a clear cut plucky good guy that defied the odds of his own health and a loud mouth heel with a bigger opinion of himself than he deserves ended up becoming a match between two dudes that just kinda dislike each other by the end of it.
> 
> ...


The thing was thats only focusing on the past month or so. This feud is years built up by Miz constant mocking DB and using his move set.  To just have a normal match felt lack of an actual payoff to all of what they built. It was utter garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing was thats only focusing on the past month or so. This feud is years built up by Miz constant mocking DB and using his move set.  To just have a normal match felt lack of an actual payoff to all of what they built. It was utter garbage.



And Miz went toe to toe with him. By wrestling. Pretty decently in fact.

How the heck do you boo someone that's just trying his best to silence his critics like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> And Miz went toe to toe with him. By wrestling. Pretty decently in fact.
> 
> How the heck do you boo someone that's just trying his best to silence his critics like that?


but it's obvious he got better from many years he started to now.

I'm talking about the timeline from Talking Smack to now.


Plus I never remember hearing anyone chant at him you can't wrestle


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but it's obvious he got better from many years he started to now.
> 
> I'm talking about the timeline from Talking Smack to now.
> 
> ...



He never got chants like that, but he always got criticism from internet marks and fellow wrestlers alike that he was painfully average, and even below average. Hell I bitched all the time in the past how the guy couldn't sell a bulldog for shit. Or catch people.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> He never got chants like that, but he always got criticism from internet marks and fellow wrestlers alike that he was painfully average, and even below average. Hell I bitched all the time in the past how the guy couldn't sell a bulldog for shit. Or catch people.


yeah I get that  but  it doesn't make sense they went that way. Miz has had better matches lately, why didn't they stick to the whole time to whoop ass DB instead of let's have a wrestling match DB? 

this is sorta why I hate how NXT Takeover opened my eyes to a lot of these feuds. They didn't feel personal at SS other than Joe vs AJ and I got frustrated that AJ didn't go balistic early and beat down Joe on the first comment. Could have used that moment as a sign for the fans that......oh oh this getting intense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yeah I get that  but  it doesn't make sense they went that way. Miz has had better matches lately, why didn't they stick to the whole time to whoop ass DB instead of let's have a wrestling match DB?
> 
> this is sorta why I hate how NXT Takeover opened my eyes to a lot of these feuds. They didn't feel personal at SS other than Joe vs AJ and I got frustrated that AJ didn't go balistic early and beat down Joe on the first comment. Could have used that moment as a sign for the fans that......oh oh this getting intense.


I can understand why AJ didn't go ballistic at the start. He's trying to be better than Joe morally and rise above the dude's mind games and it wasn't until late in the match where Joe went too far. Their match at HIAC is going to be a whole lot more brutal from the get go.
But yeah NXT does things well that it really makes you question some of the main roster feuds.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

Also for this being Roman's coronation he didn't look strong. He beat Brock via distraction and this was essentially a handicap match. Nobody walked away from that looking good. Braun looked like a bitch, Roman looked like he got lucky AF and Brock looked like a dumbass for not finishing Roman and going after Braun.
Hopefully they keep Brock away from the UT after his rematch. I don't mind Brock but I hate his title reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I can understand why AJ didn't go ballistic at the start. He's trying to be better than Joe morally and rise above the dude's mind games and it wasn't until late in the match where Joe went too far. Their match at HIAC is going to be a whole lot more brutal from the get go.
> But yeah NXT does things well that it really makes you question some of the main roster feuds.



I just think it all comes back to the 'cucking' aspect that never makes sense to me. If a  guy says what Joe said to his wife and his child, fuck the title, it's ass whipping time.  


but I also am getting that maybe if they went that route, people would be saying they're copying NXT .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just think it all comes back to the 'cucking' aspect that never makes sense to me. If a  guy says what Joe said to his wife and his child, fuck the title, it's ass whipping time.
> 
> 
> but I also am getting that maybe if they went that route, people would be saying they're copying NXT .


Saw a comment on reddit that said Joe/AJ is Ciampa/Gargano lite and while there are distinctions both feuds are very very similar so there is a basis for said comment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw a comment on reddit that said Joe/AJ is Ciampa/Gargano lite and while there are distinctions both feuds are very very similar so there is a basis for said comment.




Yeah I guess then WWE doing what they did made sense. Although I kinda wouldn't care if it was like that and just would be into AJ finally going off on Joe. I mean holy shit the first comment pissed me off and it wasn't aimed at me


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

If I remember correctly Stephanie has a big hand in the final decisions for writing. That could be why a lot of shit is messed up honestly. It literally didn't make any sense to have Braun come out and get hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If I remember correctly Stephanie has a big hand in the final decisions for writing. That could be why a lot of shit is messed up honestly. It literally didn't make any sense to have Braun come out and get hurt.


<Stephanie 
<final decisions
<writing
<cause of Reign of Terror

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If I remember correctly Stephanie has a big hand in the final decisions for writing. That could be why a lot of shit is messed up honestly. It literally didn't make any sense to have Braun come out and get hurt.


Steph is a cancer to the company. Vince may be senile but he can at least be entertaining when he shows up. Shane gives us cool spots and leaves us wondering how he isn't dead. Steph contributes nothing. Legit nothing.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also for this being Roman's coronation he didn't look strong. He beat Brock via distraction and this was essentially a handicap match. Nobody walked away from that looking good. Braun looked like a bitch, Roman looked like he got lucky AF and Brock looked like a dumbass for not finishing Roman and going after Braun.
> Hopefully they keep Brock away from the UT after his rematch. I don't mind Brock but I hate his title reign.



Brock in WWE is fine when he's not champion. When he's the end boss to overcome that works.

Keeps his beast mode, keeps title on TV and gives someone to go after.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If I remember correctly Stephanie has a big hand in the final decisions for writing. That could be why a lot of shit is messed up honestly. It literally didn't make any sense to have Braun come out and get hurt.



Stephanie hasn't been on creative since 2006 when she her first baby.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing was thats only focusing on the past month or so. This feud is years built up by Miz constant mocking DB and using his move set.  To just have a normal match felt lack of an actual payoff to all of what they built. It was utter garbage.



Agreed. 

Jizz has become competent in the ring but he not fucking Ricky Steamboat like some of the these Miz marks want you to believe.  

Just keep him away from the world title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Jizz has become competent in the ring but he not fucking Ricky Steamboat like some of the these Miz marks want you to believe.
> 
> Just keep him away from the world title.


He probably be used  in for relief. but at this.point he doesn't need the belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Hmm, didn't know the WWE had a gimmick that infringed on a franchise back in the 90's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Steph is a cancer to the company. Vince may be senile but he can at least be entertaining when he shows up. Shane gives us cool spots and leaves us wondering how he isn't dead. Steph contributes nothing. Legit nothing.



She contributed the Women's Revolution and the idea the AJ's daughter can be anything she wants to be


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> She contributed the Women's Revolution and the idea the AJ's daughter can be anything she wants to be


She contributed on one thing.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



changing channels


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2018)

people aren't even boing roman anymore 
they just shut up or leave the show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

They actually cheered when Roman won.

What a bunch of dumb marks.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2018)

highlight were 
Seth creating a new move again 
becky turning 
the rest was decent, not something I would expect of a big main event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE is complete shite nowadays. I only read the results and I am still left disappointed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

If people are unhappy.  Then there is really nothing wwe can do.

They gave fans everything they claim that they want at this PPV.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

Summerslam was honestly like a 4 or 5. I have a strong feeling the kick-off will bring it up slightly. WWE has sharply declined in match quality since 2016. That's just a fact.

I'm with Drag on some of the matches being pretty good but I think it's kind of crazy to say that because WWE works a bit safer and isn't NJPW it's why they pale in comparison on a per match basis. Like even the NJPW multi-man matches are above most of the WWE matches because those matches are like a 2014 Shield match.

In regards to the more dangerous spots in NJPW being the reason, that's really not the case considering the matches from Takeover the night before and this is the #2 PPV. If you're not going to do dangerous spots at this show or Mania then wtf? Even from a kayfabe perspective it's fucking dumb.

There were some crazy ass bumps at Summerslam and I think a lot of the crappier matches on paper over delivered with the main event just being a mess. I'm all for Ronda winning but that match was really just about one armbar spot which is something I joked about before but can't believe they really thought that was a main event level match.

The best matches on the show were borderline 4's though but if someone wanted to give them as low as a 2 I'd get it. Ziggler/Seth was really boring in parts, Joe/AJ was very good, and Miz/DB was also really good. Summerslam should have more than 3 "good" matches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

If Braun cashes in.  Then Owens needs to ruin it for him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm expecting a cash-in tonight.  Stalling Braun with the briefcase is just too hard.  They need to get it off of him ASAP!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

People have held the briefcase for almost a calendar year. There wasn’t a point in Braun coming out and shit will be a footnote in a month or 2 anyway. 

WWE conditioning the audience to believe nothing matters


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Braun came out because in character, Braun is pretty fucking stupid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> People have held the briefcase for almost a calendar year. There wasn’t a point in Braun coming out and shit will be a footnote in a month or 2 anyway.
> 
> WWE conditioning the audience to believe nothing matters


The stalling they have done with Braun hasn't been convincing.  It just showcases the company's bad writing problem.

I think the only reason Braun won the briefcase was to be a decoy.  He's done that.  Now they will want the case off of him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If people are unhappy.  Then there is really nothing wwe can do.
> 
> They gave fans everything they claim that they want at this PPV.


Oh please. Stop being annoying and deal with the faxt SS was boring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

I hate how they structure their matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Summerslam wasn’t even boring. Dean going full Jake Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean trying to out Jake, Jake is worse than him going Doom guy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Its funny how we just dissing Jake like that.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Serves Jake right for having a stale gimmick for far too long.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I think Jake is going to reinvent himself with a heel turn soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If Braun cashes in.  Then Owens needs to ruin it for him.



I'm down for this.  What was the point of the KO/Braun match with that stipulation if it was going to end up being a glorified squash match.  I mean Braun was the freaking heel in this feud but was received as the face.  Now the question is what's in it for KO after this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Summerslam wasn’t even boring. Dean going full Jake Cena.


More like you going full Finn .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean trying to out Jake, Jake is worse than him going Doom guy.


Or you guys have become WWE marksm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

So do we expect the crowd to turn on the newly crown king tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean, who didn’t watch the card trying to tell us how the card was. Like fuck off, man. Reddit’s opinion means more than yours atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Jake wont even read these posts.

He will be back in two days to call a wrestler fatt before saying their last name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

When we going to discuss  luke gallows tweeting that hes dating Nia Jax


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean, who didn’t watch the card trying to tell us how the card was. Like fuck off, man.



You know what?  If this shit show is your new standard now then I'll repeat what I said

Vince broke you and molded you last night. So fuck it, never complain about WWE again.

You are his bitch now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You know what?  If this shit show is your new standard now then I'll repeat what I said
> 
> Vince broke you and molded you last night. So fuck it, never complain about WWE again.
> 
> You are his bitch now.



Shut your stupid ass up. You don’t even watch wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shut your stupid ass up. You don’t even watch wrestling.



keep talking mark. Congrats on being just happy to watch SS now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Eh...
They're being graded on a pretty heavy curve.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jake wont even read these posts.
> 
> He will be back in two days to call a wrestler fatt before saying their last name.



Jake the X-PAC of these forums.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Jeff vs naka was decent tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When we going to discuss  luke gallows tweeting that hes dating Nia Jax



She likes her biscuits and gravy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jeff vs naka was decent tbh.



Decent is like a 2-2.5 star match. I think the match was around there because it was basically one crazy ass bump from Jeff. I actually think it was one of Nakamura’s better individual efforts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

I still can’t get over the fact that Nia is closer to 300 pounds than 200. In my head canon fucking her would be like fucking a rain puddle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky had a nice pop. WWE SHOULD make Becky a badass face and Charlotte a heel, since Flair's SHOULD be heels.

They won't do that though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

Bad ass faces in WWE are pretty much heels though. VKM’s sense of morality is really jacked up which is why all the faces are trash.

Heel Becky will probably be pretty great. I think she’ll highlight more of her strengths.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky finna be the new Diesel. She should only high five people wearing her merch... whatever that is. Some steampunk top hat shit I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky finna be the new Diesel. She should only high five people wearing her merch... whatever that is. Some steampunk top hat shit I guess.



Goggles and the Lasskicker gimmick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2018)

Match quality isn't why WWE is shit. I remember the matches in 96/97 being pretty boring and slow as well. It's the booking and storylines that are completely flaccid that's the main issue. Vince doesn't care about 90% of the roster's development, why should the fans. That's not counting bookers actively trying to slow down hot commodities in order to favor other wrestlers. What they did to Asuka is a fucking travesty. Fuck Vince, I have a long ass weekend coming, and I plan to catch a few of the New Japan shows y'all recommended me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Should have posted this with the Toxic Turtles pic a page back.  Going by this Vince ok this garbage but then had buyers remorse for it later.   I have a feeling most of Vince's life in running his company has been like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Can't believe Jon Stewart didn't interfere in a match this year.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Stephanie hasn't been on creative since 2006 when she her first baby.



There are several accounts of her telling writers what to do and flat out screwing with them.

The fact that she isn't officially in charge of creative but still messes with the writers proves how dysfunctional the story process is.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm down for this.  What was the point of the KO/Braun match with that stipulation if it was going to end up being a glorified squash match.  I mean Braun was the freaking heel in this feud but was received as the face.  Now the question is what's in it for KO after this.


Go joins the B-team.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Babyfaces in the WWE are dumb and plain.

AJ showing flavor last night is what we need from a lot of baby faces.

Becky ass was dumb as hell the last two years and then she finally realized Charlotte stay stealing the shine.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Anything's possible, but it almost physically pains me that Becky's probably gonna be the "bad guy" in this story. The thought of her cutting a "you all turned your back on me" promo tonight is nauseating.

Hoping against hope that this is one of those situations where my bitter pessimism is totally wrong and her character just falls into the angry badass territory, rather than the narrative-dissonance territory like usual.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

WWE should eliminate pre show matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky and Charlotte going to therapy. Don’t fool yourselves.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky and Charlotte going to therapy. Don’t fool yourselves.


Paige will trade one of them to Raw if they can't get along.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Paige will trade one of them to Raw if they can't get along.



I hope when it's time for them to make the love confession, Charlotte tells Becky that she's loved only herself all this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I still can’t get over the fact that Nia is closer to 300 pounds than 200. In my head canon fucking her would be like fucking a rain puddle.


Imagine her coming down on a dude hard...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE should eliminate pre show matches.



Prelim matches are pretty standard fare.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Match quality isn't why WWE is shit. I remember the matches in 96/97 being pretty boring and slow as well. It's the booking and storylines that are completely flaccid that's the main issue. Vince doesn't care about 90% of the roster's development, why should the fans. That's not counting bookers actively trying to slow down hot commodities in order to favor other wrestlers. What they did to Asuka is a fucking travesty. Fuck Vince, I have a long ass weekend coming, and I plan to catch a few of the New Japan shows y'all recommended me.



I see what you’re saying but I think the level of control guys had back then allowed them to add layers to their characters. By and large the best wrestlers in the world add wrinkles to their persona and use the matches to tell a narrative that can be greater than the sum of its parts. 

I’m not a Tanahashi fan but things like Okada holding onto his wrist while unconscious is the kind of storytelling that gives people goosebumps. I find myself enjoying NJPW more than WWE by probably the largest degree in like a decade. 

Everyone is different but I feel like WWE came out of a period where we were getting one 4 star match every PPV for almost 2 years and there’s been a precipitous drop that was really noticeable around Backlash. There used to be good TV matches that happened in such a cluster you really could say the card wasn’t living up to the wrestling.The booking and time allotted to the matches probably has a lot to do with this as well.

Right now there’s absolutely nothing going right for the main roster proper. The product is so fucking terrible and there isn’t a saving grace or silver lining for the main roster. The disparity in NXT and the main is crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

The matches have dropped. It goes back to what I said, WWE is milking fueds just for the fuck of it. The big PPV matches seem to end in fuck finishes or DQs rather than going all out. I dont mind if it happens one match or so but its every feud.

SD tag match DQ
Miz cheats to win
AJ DQs himself

Now I look funny using those examples because I finally agree with them for once but you get the point I am trying to make.

When WWE goes forward with shit they actually succeed.

Becky turning
No fuck finish in the seth vs ziggler
Demon Finn squashing Corbin
Jeff vs Naka with a clean finish
Finally pulling the trigger on Roman.


I can get behind that shit because it progresses story overall and makes the matches more enjoyable.


WWE beating around the bush with the AJ/Naka feud, Roman beating Brock, keeping the titles on trash champions just because they want spefic wrestlers to win on certain dates, and so on just devalues the matches and show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

They need to push Drew McIntyre into the main event already. He’s so wasted as Dolph’s lackey when he’s both more talented and over than the guy he’s protecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

I think they have to somehow come up with an entirely new format for both shows. Have wrestling lead in telling the story. A great example of this is the six pack challenge. People fight and the flow of matches make sense. They also should probably just end the brand split. It helps some people but these month long feuds are just awful.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They need to push Drew McIntyre into the main event already. He’s so wasted as Dolph’s lackey when he’s both more talented and over than the guy he’s protecting.


You can't do any variation of McIntyre, Rollins, and Ziggler anymore.  Adding Dean doesn't change anything.  Those guys have worked together too much already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Anything's possible, but it almost physically pains me that Becky's probably gonna be the "bad guy" in this story. The thought of her cutting a "you all turned your back on me" promo tonight is nauseating.
> 
> Hoping against hope that this is one of those situations where my bitter pessimism is totally wrong and her character just falls into the angry badass territory, rather than the narrative-dissonance territory like usual.


I think you mean tomorrow dude.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky is going to be the babyface whether wwe wants it or not.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Miz is such a face, a better family man than AJ styles.  Shows up Bryan in the ring and on the mic by showing how much Bryan is a hypocrite and also cares about animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Match quality isn't why WWE is shit. I remember the matches in 96/97 being pretty boring and slow as well. It's the booking and storylines that are completely flaccid that's the main issue. Vince doesn't care about 90% of the roster's development, why should the fans. That's not counting bookers actively trying to slow down hot commodities in order to favor other wrestlers. What they did to Asuka is a fucking travesty. Fuck Vince, I have a long ass weekend coming, and I plan to catch a few of the New Japan shows y'all recommended me.



This, I've said it time and time again.  Every match these days basically destroys the average match you'd see in the mid 1990s.  Those in your houses were pretty much 0* tier 99% of the time when come from an in ring quality.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Meltzer says the WWE wanted the crowd to react that way when Becky attacked Charlotte.

...but why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think you mean tomorrow dude.



Oh right, Smackdown.
Eh whatever, tomato tomahto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Oh right, Smackdown.
> Eh whatever, tomato tomahto.


Ugh maybe Ghost and you guys are.right and I let NXT takeover influence SS for me. Ill probably rewatch it soon


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ugh maybe Ghost and you guys are.right and I let NXT takeover influence SS for me. Ill probably rewatch it soon



Eh, make no mistake, your feelings toward SS trigger me in no way. The notion of being "influenced" or "spoiled" is pure nonsense. Watching NJPW doesn't magically remove my enjoyment of LU for example.

Objectively I like  to be fair to it cuz I try my best to be a fair person. Speaking frankly from a _purely personal_ perspective, they can choke for all I care regardless of how good bits and pieces of the product is. I'm not in the business of giving them props for doing their jobs and being mildly entertaining anymore.

I wouldn't call the show "boring", so maybe you should watch it again. But it never rose above "decent", save one match, so no need to rush.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer says the WWE wanted the crowd to react that way when Becky attacked Charlotte.
> 
> ...but why?


So he can body shame her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Eh, make no mistake, your feelings toward SS trigger me in no way.
> Objectively I like  to be fair to it cuz I try my best to be a fair person. Speaking frankly from a _purely personal_ perspective, they can choke for all I care regardless of how good bits and pieces of the product is. I'm not in the business of giving them props for doing their jobs and being mildly entertaining anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't call the show "boring", so maybe you should watch it again. But it never rose above "decent", save one match, so no need to rush.


 Yea I get you. I'll probably watch it later on.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So he can body shame her.



Gahdammit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer says the WWE wanted the crowd to react that way when Becky attacked Charlotte.
> 
> ...but why?


Charlotte can cut a heel promo on the fans at Evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose is wrestling tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias  new game plus is out . Have you tried it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean Ambrose is wrestling tonight.



Terrible news.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Roman starting the show, let the Reign of Reigns ........ get shit on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Why does Roman treat the belt like shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Yeah, he beat Brock looking as stronk as he could.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Lmao I think WWE just showed a sign that said, "Finn Balor is too sweet."


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Balor is stupid if he doesn't wear the demon makeup.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Smiling Balor sucks.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Balor is stupid if he doesn't wear the demon makeup.



Logic: Challenge Balor now so he doesn't have the time to get the Demon form going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I want Kurt Angle to come out to no reaction.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Corbin looking like Festus 2.0 with that bald head.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

No reaction for Lashley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Why where the Bellas at Summer Slam anyway?  Well why was Niki there, Brie could have been there in support of her husband yet where was she while Maryse was there for Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why where the Bellas at Summer Slam anyway?  Well why was Niki there, Brie could have been there in support of her husband yet where was she while Maryse was there for Miz.


To promote their reality shows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

It's a library when Lashley wrestles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's a library when Lashley wrestles.



He got better reactions at TNA but then again the crowd was being paid off.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

lmao TNA killed their own audience. I remember one of the managers told the crowd beforehand to chill after they tried to fight with WWE. It never got hot after that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Why are they in a rest hold when we come back from commercial?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

This is pretty much a Raw after Wrestlemania crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Meh, that was a weak finisher from Lashley.  Just let him use the Dominator.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

please no more kurt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

If this friend Balor isn’t in demon paint, he officially stupider than Gargano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Last time ever...... is that going to be the equivalent to Once in a lifetime.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> please no more kurt.


I hate GM Kurt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Summerslam beat US gymnastics on twitter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Summerslam beat US gymnastics on twitter.



US gymnastics only caters to dudes that like childlike women like Drag. But WWE has that covered with Bayley and has wider variety.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

HHH hasn't beaten Undertaker?  He's definitely winning this then.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ugh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ember missed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Ember sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> HHH hasn't beaten Undertaker?  He's definitely winning this then.



He has a win on Taker at Insurrection 02.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

The Coach is annoying asf.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Riot Squad strong unless it's Ronda then watch her one shot each of them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

What are they doing with Sasha?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> HHH hasn't beaten Undertaker?  He's definitely winning this then.



I'm sure he has during the power trip era or after

Hell I know of 1 1v1 victory for triple H which is when he beat Undertaker for Brock's first championship. (Before Brock went Smackdown only and because of his position as number 1 contender on raw got the big gold belt.)

 (Number 9)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

HHH acting like a babyface.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> HHH acting like a babyface.



That's how he likes to be.  He hates being the heel but McMahons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

What i miss so far


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Triple H is in

But is he All In?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What i miss so far


Nothing.

I can’t believe we have two more hours tonight.  This show is dragging already.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

lmao that was better than any of the other shit we saw today.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Turn heel Dean.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Triple H is in
> 
> But is he All In?



No, because HHH doesn’t like to ripoff fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Hmm, so it's a battle of the cosplaying HHH.    Ziggler vs Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Good news guys.

Mojo Rawley wrestled on Main Event.  So he won’t be on Raw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

HHH beat Undertaker in the Elimination chamber when he had his Smackdown reign of terror in 2008 you short memory plebs.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HHH beat Undertaker in the Elimination chamber when he had his Smackdown reign of terror in 2008 you short memory plebs.



Remember everything that happened before Punk left didn't exist. Unless otherwise specified.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

People on twitter watching for Dean to botch.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Well at least Dean "I'm Dead." pose hasn't changed.  But he does look more into it than he was before his injury.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

rofl Dean just sold a hurt knee better than Rollins has in years.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Dean is gassed.  But it’s okay.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Needs a few matches to get back into it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 20, 2018)

Stone cold n booker t in the grocery store lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I’m surprised Elias is so over.

At this point, is he even a wrestler?  He never wrestles.  He never has feuds.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Hawkins needs to win at a big PPV.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

lol started watching the VMA's.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'm sure he has during the power trip era or after
> 
> Hell I know of 1 1v1 victory for triple H which is when he beat Undertaker for Brock's first championship. (Before Brock went Smackdown only and because of his position as number 1 contender on raw got the big gold belt.)
> 
> (Number 9)


Looks like on that list he also has a win on Taker on an ep of Smackdown in 00.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Not that it matters.

But it’s weird that Apollo always eats the pins and Titus is protected.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh my God is this for real. I just switched the channel back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

This is repulsive.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

This is fucking awful. Why does Stephanie keep pushing up herself on Rousey?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Well come back to watching Raw, rewarded with Steph on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

It's painful to listen to you, Stephanie. This shit is awful. Get the hell out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

The hell, are the Bellas active talent on the Raw roster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, are the Bellas active talent on the Raw roster.


No.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Steph gets her come uppins only when it's her vanity project.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

That was garbage.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

What I want to know is, where the hell is Mickie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

That was the worst segment since the Bobby Lashley’s sisters segment.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

That was so bad it was almost demoralizing. Someone has to stop Stephanie man. Holy hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Evolution is dead for me.

WWE is going to try way too fucking hard.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Stephanie just made the whole Evolution concept look dumb as hell. The women stand around the ring like fodder for Ronda. 

If anything you want to carefully manage the presentation so that they look like viable challengers.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Where is ghost?  He would have a powerful opinion about that segment.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

"Get your ass in here."

 .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Alexa should’ve had a hammer hidden in her cast and then took it out and hit Ronda over the head with it. That’s what would’ve happened in the attitude era.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Did I see a wave during that match?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did I see a wave during that match?



Shitty crowd being shitty again


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

The 3R is champs.

Roman, Rollins Ronda


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa should’ve had a hammer hidden in her cast and then took it out and hit Ronda over the head with it. That’s what would’ve happened in the attitude era.



AE would have had Ronda just killing everyone as if She's Austin and Steph is Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> The 3R is champs.
> 
> Roman, Rollins Ronda



Revival should be champions to make it 4R


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Come on man this is bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Sasha, Bayley, and Ember are bad actors.  They couldn't even pretend to agree with Ronda.  Look at their faces during that segment!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

GM corbin Oo


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Thank god.  Corbin is going to save Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Kurt should come back in a couple weeks as early MEM Kurt


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I hate the way Roman carries the belt.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate the way Roman carries the belt.


for once I agree with you.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> for once I agree with you.


Fucking wear the belt like you are proud.  Even Brock did that!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> AE would have had Ronda just killing everyone as if She's Austin and Steph is Vince.



False. Ronda’s boobs aren’t big enough to warrant that sort of push in the Attitude era.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

They should think about canning the GM concept after Kurt lmfao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

They need to bring back the commissioner and president roles.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

WTF happened in the crowd?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Crowd isn't in to this.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

Bring back Celebrity Guest hosts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

COACH IS ALL IN


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2018)

Balor needs to hit 1918.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Fin finally did a move that wasn't a kick or a punch.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Brooklyn badly wants Reigns to lose lol. This is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Smarks worried Roman might surpass Okada


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Brooklyn badly wants Reigns to lose lol. This is hilarious.


This is good.  They can do this with Roman and popular superstars almost every week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Cash that crap in! I'm tired of this shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

HAHAHA SHIELD!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Come on Owens!  Cost Braun!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Everyone just brings their Shield gear with them just in case they need to reform some day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Braun is now Ryback


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Fuck it. Make the shield a monster heel group that dominates all until RR/Mania for someone young to get over.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm confused. How does it make a champ look good that it took three people to take out Strowman? lmfao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Commentary selling a clear heel turn as a face action


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Rehashing ideas isn't a great look.  But whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Remember when Owens offered to be Braun's friend?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm confused. How does it make a champ look good that it took three people to take out Strowman? lmfao.



What's better.

Strong or smart?

Strong looks dead right now.

Plus this could be another hit at Punk with the "make roman look strong." comment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Tumblr fangirls are all happy, so this clearly got the intended reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Uh, yeah.   Negate any involvement with KO getting back at Braun by reuniting the Shield and have them in the story line instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Kevin Owens is currently dead. How the hell is he going to do anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

I wanted KO to cost him the briefcase.  That's the better story to tell.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

I think they just found their way to make Roman get cheered. Just put the damn Shield back together lmfao.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Maybe there's truth to KO being concussed as to why the match with him and Braun was short squash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Fanbase currently cannibalizing themselves on twitter because they're conflicted on if The Shield return sucks or is cool because they're not sure how it fits their anti-Roman agenda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe there's truth to KO being concussed as to why the match with him and Braun was short squash.



And they allowed him to take those tackle spots and slammed on the ramp.   My what a considerate company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Owens should sue Braun.  That should be a storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Owens should sue Braun.  That should be a storyline.



Bullying in the workplace is illegal and Braun is employed and in a top position.  That's enough evidence for Owens over the past few months.  Especially after he tried to be Braun's friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Bullying in the workplace is illegal and Braun is employed and in a top position.  That's enough evidence for Owens over the past few months.  Especially after he tried to be Braun's friend.


Braun could have used a friend tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Owens should sue Braun.  That should be a storyline.



They should bring back Clarence Mason and IRS to be Owens' attorneys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

They already got three new shirts.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should bring back Clarence Mason and IRS to be Owens' attorneys.



Shouldn't IRS be making sure the B team pay their taxes from the champion's payrise?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Shouldn't IRS be making sure the B team pay their taxes from the champion's payrise?



IRS isn't going to tax his own son.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They should bring back Clarence Mason and IRS to be Owens' attorneys.



lmao bring this back:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They already got three new shirts.


Those shirts are ugly.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They already got three new shirts.



I know there's mocking but this is likely more the 3 wanting this than a Vince thing.  Ever since the Seth betrayal they've been consistent in saying it wasn't their call the first time around and if they had their way they'd never properly split.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Hopefully the Miz is still getting residuals for the new Shield merch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> IRS isn't going to tax his own son.



He partnered with Million Dollar Man who screwed his own son.  Don't put it past IRS.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2018)

This reaction is exactly what Vince was shooting for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2018)

So Seth and Dean reduced to being a glorified J&J Security for Reigns. Top kek. Champ really looks strong needing a distraction to beat Brock then his lackies to stop Braun from cashing in.


Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias  new game plus is out . Have you tried it?


I'll do it this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias Braun needed Kevin's help tonight.  Pretty fucking ironic if you ask me.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2018)

I think a better route might have been to let Braun hold the title a bit. It's more unpredictable honestly. Reigns title run and Shield reunion is probably going to last a while. 

I'll take anything over Lesnar though. What a nightmare. Who would have thought that his return in 2012 would end up like where things are now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This reaction is exactly what Vince was shooting for.


I felt bad for the dog.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

The salt tears from smarks are funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


Made it back to your hotel room, huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Made it back to your hotel room, huh?




I'm about drink to forget I'm now security for Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The salt tears from smarks are funny.


 None of them has as much salt as I do right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Change the thread title now to Reign of Terror 2018 or something!

This is the most retarded stunt WWE has pulled in recent years. 

This is a fighting champion? A cowardly heel who can’t beat anyone without his two side bitches?? Okay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I miss John Cena.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Who is the better Asshole? Ciampa or Joe?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Also apparently Rowan is injured so there goes that 2B Reign.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose looks like a special child that has brain and eating disorders 

Seth looks like a tranny

Roman Reigns is a fat ass bitch


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Remember when Kurt threatened Sasha and Bayley with a move to Smackdown?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is the better Asshole? Ciampa or Joe?



Ciampa is the biggest heel ever since JBL. Superstars like Roman wished they could do a better job but never will!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is the better Asshole? Ciampa or Joe?


Ciampa you the best


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This reaction is exactly what Vince was shooting for.


You would think the Shield has better looking fangirls than this.


Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm about drink to forget I'm now security for Roman


Could be worse. 
You could be BABYGURL'S next feud..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> You would think the Shield has better looking fangirls than this.
> 
> Could be worse.
> You could be BABYGURL'S next feud..



True . 

Please spare KO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia was wrong, Jake didn't change his gimmick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Shield is a novelty act now. Dean Ambrose appeals to children with special needs. Seth is for the LGBT community.. and well Reigns, he’s for the obese community. 

Braun should head to Japan. Fuck WWE. I think the whole roster should leave now. Roman will have no choice but facing a broom in his next title defense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Shield is a novelty act now. Dean Ambrose appeals to children with special needs. Seth is for the LGBT community.. and well Reigns, he’s for the obese community.
> 
> Braun should head to Japan. Fuck WWE. I think the whole roster should leave now. Roman will have no choice but facing a broom in his next title defense.


dude relax. At this point, Vince wants you to have a stroke. Maybe you should just ignore WWE for a while and watch NJPW.

This Roman thing is destroying you more than you are destroying it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dude relax. At this point, Vince wants you to have a stroke. Maybe you should just ignore WWE for a while and watch NJPW.
> 
> This Roman thing is destroying you more than you are destroying it.



I will but that won’t stop me from shitting on Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I will but that won’t stop me from shitting on Reigns


that's fine. This shit sucks for me as an Ambrose fan.

he's back to being the camel in the group with Vince and his gf and HHH and his chosen son


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> that's fine. This shit sucks for me as an Ambrose fan.
> 
> he's back to being the camel in the group with Vince and his gf and HHH and his chosen son



He looks like a special child. Really, just fooking look at him!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Do what I do to get over it.

Watch a hot angle from the past:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> He looks like a special child. Really, just fooking look at him!


He does 

that's why he needed the heel turn but now he's even more of a goof 

dammit Vince I fucking hate you


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

I want Nakamura on Raw and hit Roman’s testicles every monday night!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He does
> 
> that's why he needed the heel turn but now he's even more of a goof
> 
> dammit Vince I fucking hate you



I can’t believe Renee is dating this guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t believe Renee is dating this guy


I mean to be fair could be Lana and have to see her husband constantly buried and get cucked


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean to be fair could be Lana and have to see her husband constantly buried and get cucked



Rusev doesn’t care. He already won the lottery when he married Lana.

Dean on the other hand looks like he need tons of help to make himself look normal again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Rusev doesn’t care. He already won the lottery when he married Lana.
> 
> Dean on the other hand looks like he need tons of help to make himself look normal again



True


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Someone needs to cuck Dean Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake makes it uncool to dislike any Shield member.

This just an entire page of him talking about each member.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

wonder who's going after Ciampa next.

If it's EC3 then fuck he better step up his game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake is the Brooklyn Brawler jobber of this thread.

Or Gilberg


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jake is the Brooklyn Brawler jobber of this thread.
> 
> Or Gilberg


Ouch.

He has a family dammit!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jake is the Brooklyn Brawler jobber of this thread.
> 
> Or Gilberg



Shut up Hawkins. Go farm another L


----------



## pat pat (Aug 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think they just found their way to make Roman get cheered. Just put the damn Shield back together lmfao.


 lol they have milked this group so much it doesn’t even have any sense anymore. Lol 
It’s the second time they make them reunite just so Roman wouldn’t get boo, it’s extremely pathetic and means they can’t create anything new. 
I am sure everyone and their mothers will be bitching in two days about how they are wasting Seth and ambrose’s talent to cover reigns.  
Of course use your best raw wrestler and the main event material Seth as a glorified J and J security

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

>best RAW wrestler
>Seth Rollins


----------



## pat pat (Aug 21, 2018)

shield got booed?  wtf


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

pat pat said:


> shield got booed?  wtf


Well tbf.  They were being heels.  There was nothing unfair about Braun trying to cash in.  That's how the contract works.

I also think fans aren't stupid.  And they view the Shield reunion with skepticism.  And some fans will boo this group if they think the goal is simply to get Roman cheered.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Hit her with the bexploder!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well tbf.  They were being heels.  There was nothing unfair about Braun trying to cash in.  That's how the contract works.



While true, the shield never also really broke up.  Just Ambrose got injured and during the months Rollins and Reigns kept helping each other out as well at times having matches.  Getting confused about why they are helping Roman is like bitching about Owen and Bulldog helping Bret when Hart Foundation reunited.  Since the 3 are as close as brothers backstage and on screen.



> I also think fans aren't stupid.  And they view the Shield reunion with skepticism.  And some fans will boo this group if they think the goal is simply to get Roman cheered.



Yeah the fans are stupid.  Boo Roman, cheer a guy who has every problem they bitch about Roman having but is actually worse in all areas.  While the person 100% in charge comes out gets cheered like a hero as the fans collectively join the "Vince McMahon kiss my ass club."

At this point a person could legit be dying in the ring, Roman the only one to save their life and they'd still want to kill him.



Rukia said:


> Hit her with the bexploder!



Maybe 2.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well tbf.  They were being heels.  There was nothing unfair about Braun trying to cash in.  That's how the contract works.
> 
> I also think fans aren't stupid.  And they view the Shield reunion with skepticism.  And some fans will boo this group if they think the goal is simply to get Roman cheered.


well I hope this flop 
I don't want to see the shield used as a shield to protect roman reigns from being booed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2018)

I was gonna watch Raw but my stream didnt work.

Figured RAW isnt worth it to look beyonf and above for working streams.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

This sucks for Ambrose.  This is the least compelling way to bring him back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

You're crazy. Ambrose came back and defeated former two-time world champion Dolph Ziggler!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky better kick Charlotte's fucking ass!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2018)

NXT has been milking the Gargano/Ciampa feud for almost a calendar year and they fight back fatigue by having lit matches. 

There’s no valid excuse for WWE’s main roster to be as garbage as it is. VKM is a brilliant business man who will listen to outside the box ideas to great effect i.e. the Network. That said dude announced Trish Stratus as opposed to having Alexa shitting on her legacy forcing her to come out and then setting the match. 

If the PPV is at the very end of October and you make the announcement August 18th when you can wait 3-10 days to start the angle organically it just doesn’t make much sense. They literally had 2 episodes of Raw that would leave 60 days to promote the event and match. Shit like that is where VKM’s lack of foresight and conservatism hurts the product.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

The drawback to the Gargano/Ciampa feud are diminishing returns by running basically the same sort of match three ppvs in a row and that Gargano is now the dumbest face in the history of professional wrestling. Also, you could argue Gargano shouldn't have won the first match if they were gonna continue with that shit. I'm glad they're apparently gonna move away from it for a little while now. Those two need to be away from each other like Brock and Roman need to be away from each other.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2018)

Rowan torn bicep.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2018)

i like Ambrose' slight character change. interesting he hasn't said a word yet even though he's one of the better wrestlers on the mic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol. Even wrestling thread exists here. I'm fan since 2010 btw. ^_^


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rowan torn bicep.



That's his career gone.  Too many injuries


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That's his career gone.  Too many injuries


Wait. Has he ever had career ?  I  only remember being inferior to all from Wyatt Family,being part of legendary SS 14 team, and being beaten by Big Show at TLC 2014. 

Joke ofc, but ya know..... it's truth ^_^


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Harper is the talented member of the Bludgeon brothers.

I guess New Day should be expected to win back the belts tonight?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Wait. Has he ever had career ?  I  only remember being inferior to all from Wyatt Family,being part of legendary SS 14 team, and being beaten by Big Show at TLC 2014.
> 
> Joke ofc, but ya know..... it's truth ^_^



Holding even tag team titles is more of a career than 90% of the roster


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Harper is the talented member of the Bludgeon brothers.
> 
> I guess New Day should be expected to win back the belts tonight?



Tournament to be announced, final at hell in the cell. Is my guess


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2018)

Give harper a feud against naka


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Holding even tag team titles is more of a career than 90% of the roster


True. ^_^


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Rowan forever immortalized in that stairs match with Big Show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake got buried so hard. It was time to sign new talent.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I want Becky Lynch to hit Charlotte with a sledgehammer tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky should run over Charlotte's ambulance with a big rig like Hogan did to Rock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol. Father's fame still works. Ya know, Flair isn't fair


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jake got buried so hard. It was time to sign new talent.



I didn't think comparing him to Gilberg would have affected him so much. *Puts away shovel*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't think comparing him to Gilberg would have affected him so much. *Puts away shovel*


I told you , you madman. You are getting even worse than Hunter and that's saying something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Lol. Even wrestling thread exists here. I'm fan since 2010 btw. ^_^


Welcome to the wrestling thread that tries to bury each other and WWE sometimes.

Also politicking is welcomed


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Welcome to the wrestling thread that tries to bury each other and WWE sometimes.
> 
> Also politicking is welcomed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes exactly 


Also it's weird how there's two weeks left for DB to sign a contract


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yes exactly
> 
> 
> Also it's weird how there's two weeks left for DB to sign a contract


Maybe he plans to make *"BIG CAREER"   * in UFC. Ya know,having your face punched is a big deal(especially when you talk big about your BJJ training). ^_^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Maybe he plans to make *"BIG CAREER"   * in UFC. Ya know,having your face punched is a big deal(especially when you talk big about your BJJ training). ^_^


but if he gets punched one time he'll die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but if he gets punched one time he'll die


Yep. Goat has strong stomach, but not head .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2018)

Bryan should just not resign and go to japan. WWE can't book for shit anymore anyways. His current run being another example of that except for his feud with Miz. /shrug


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

They're already setting up a mixed tag match with Bryan and Brie vs Maryse and Miz. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I told you , you madman. You are getting even worse than Hunter and that's saying something



Well better live up to the hunter rep, bury everyone and then build up a new generation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Well better live up to the hunter rep, bury everyone and then build up a new generation.


nah this thread won't go that route

.

If you try to bury everyone then everyone will bury you and it's worse cause now you ain't got no Steph in this thread


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They're already setting up a mixed tag match with Bryan and Brie vs Maryse and Miz. He's not going anywhere.



I think this is the saddest post on NF I’ve ever given an “agree” rating to


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2018)

I think he said in an interview that hes likely staying. Expecting him to remain. Things are good now too. Hes in a feud that sells itself with someone who has their own TV show lmao.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 21, 2018)

DB in WWE is like seeing Denzel in cash grabs like Equalizer


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Equalizer was a cool movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I read that there’s an option year in Bryan’s contract that he didn’t even know about!    WWE is going to pick up that option and he isn’t stuck here until 2019!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Good riddance!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Does Baron Corbin seriously believe Finn Balor and The Demon are two different people?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok, opening up SD with the Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2018)

RAW is chaotic and a mess but I think it's lead story right now (Shield) beats Smackdown's top storylines. For now though. They will probably fuck it up in a few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Miz proved that he's better than Bryan.

Maryse proved that she's a better wife than Brie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

The Shield is only the strongest story if Becky doesn’t destroy Charlotte tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Keep it together Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Suck it Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Miz won the eight year feud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2018)

Holy shit, Maryse.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is jealous.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2018)

Damn Bri runs fast.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Remember when Kurt gave Miz to Smackdown for free?  Good job there GM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2018)

So after DB, who will Miz be feuding with next.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Does Baron Corbin seriously believe Finn Balor and The Demon are two different people?



This is a company that once tried to act as if Mankind, Dude Love and Cactus Jack were 3 different people in a royal rumble


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So after DB, who will Miz be feuding with next.


AJ Styles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Kurt gave Miz to Smackdown for free?  Good job there GM.



But didn't Raw get Jinder in return.   I mean look at how being on Raw change Jinder from a contender into a stereotype.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

None of these GM characters ever appreciate the Miz.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Daniel Bella gets everything he wants because he used to be GM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Miz is always right about everything and everyone acts like he’s the jerk for being right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Orton wins!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Come on Orton!  Make a comeback.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well tbf.  They were being heels.  There was nothing unfair about Braun trying to cash in.  That's how the contract works.
> 
> I also think fans aren't stupid.  And they view the Shield reunion with skepticism.  And some fans will boo this group if they think the goal is simply to get Roman cheered.



Nemesis won’t boo Roman no matter what. He really thinks Roman is just doing his job and is not an egotistical self centered pig


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Orton won!  Don't play Hardy's music!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Jeff snapped. Randall fucked up. I see a No DQ Match at HIAC incoming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jake got buried so hard. It was time to sign new talent.



Drag trying to provoke me into pushing him into main event status.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jeff snapped. Randall fucked up. I see a No DQ Match at HIAC incoming.


All of these rivalries on Smackdown are bitter and hell in a cell worthy affairs.

If only Raw had half the passion in their top feuds.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't think comparing him to Gilberg would have affected him so much. *Puts away shovel*



Its funny you post everytime I’m offline since you know i won’t be replying and make it look like you ‘bury’ someone


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Please don't let the Iconics have a mic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Graves taking shots at Dave.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Billie Kay can't sell worth a shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Based on her mic work, Peyton Royce should starve herself


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky is right.  The fans failed her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Beat her ass Becky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky spoke nothing but the truth. Finally a SD Women's feud worth caring about. Haven't had that since Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I want Becky to crush Charlotte at hell in a cell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Almas & Vega are right. Rusev and Lana have lost everytime for over a month now. Who is sanctioning a rematch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Everyone should donate $10 to Becky as penance for her having to put up with your shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas & Vega are right. Rusev and Lana have lost everytime for over a month now. Who is sanctioning a rematch?


Almas and Vega have nothing to gain from this match.

Rusev and Lana should be fired if they lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky could literally slap the mothers of every single audience member and she'd still get cheered. She's making the most of the turn but this reminds me a bit of when Vince tired turning Bryan Heel and he still got overwhelming cheers night in, night out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

That was a good heel promo by Becky.  If she blames the fans in several promos. She will eventually earn the desired response.

This is the wrong crowd though.

Save the heel promo for the simpleton Corpus Christi fans.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

English finally gets it right. Happy for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

NakAmerica?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Damn Edge/Cena was such a great rivalry.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Zelina Vega is more protected than Almas.

I guarantee you guys that Vince sees her as the bigger star.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Joe is a scumbag!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Becky is right. So the fans started trending [HASHTAG]#giveBeckyachance[/HASHTAG] on twitter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Joe is a vile human being.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Lol.  R Truth.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

That "throw a chair into them" spot will never get old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Its funny you post everytime I’m offline since you know i won’t be replying and make it look like you ‘bury’ someone



It's called having a job, gym and needing to sleep.  There's only so many hours during the day I can post.  You should try it.  In regards to the Roman comment. Well if you read my posts you'll notice I focus the views on Vince, unlike smarks that will boo roman because he's doing the Job vince tells him (like everyone out there) yet when Vince comes out they fall over themselves to join the Vince McMahon kiss my ass club.   As for Roman egotistical, name 1 person in the locker room that doesn't have it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I thought this was a good Smackdown.

Only Peyton vs Naomi was bad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 21, 2018)

Good match. Rowan moved well for someone who's injured.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

I want Carmella vs R Truth at Evolution.  I'm not joking.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2018)

How was smackdown? Was watching Tiger and Bunny.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How was smackdown? Was watching Tiger and Bunny.


Thumbs up show.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2018)

I can already see them sending Truth out dressed as a transgender now.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It's called having a job, gym and needing to sleep.  There's only so many hours during the day I can post.  You should try it.  In regards to the Roman comment. Well if you read my posts you'll notice I focus the views on Vince, unlike smarks that will boo roman because he's doing the Job vince tells him (like everyone out there) yet when Vince comes out they fall over themselves to join the Vince McMahon kiss my ass club.   As for Roman egotistical, name 1 person in the locker room that doesn't have it.



Lmao who would have guessed!? Its not like i’m really active i barely even post in the forums anymore. One Piece, i mean the Ohara Library is dead, the arcade section is tame and the theatre section doesn’t have any interesting Marvel movies to discuss so the wrestling thread is all that’s left 

The problem is, Roman is sucking Vince dick and vice versa.

Dean Ambrose is not an egotistical maniac. He’s happy just to be on tv.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Thumbs up show.


I don't trust you.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't trust you.



It's ok, this one is the trustworthy Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Did you guys see Asuka hold back Charlotte tonight?  She’s still in the company!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

205 Live is fucking awesome every time Buddy Murphy wrestles.  It’s like he is fighting for his relationship every match!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2018)

Wasn't able to watch all of Smackdown, but from what I saw it seemed decent. The storylines make a whole lot more damn sense than RAW. That show gave me a headache yesterday.



pat pat said:


> lol they have milked this group so much it doesn’t even have any sense anymore. Lol
> It’s the second time they make them reunite just so Roman wouldn’t get boo, it’s extremely pathetic and means they can’t create anything new.
> I am sure everyone and their mothers will be bitching in two days about how they are wasting Seth and ambrose’s talent to cover reigns.
> Of course use your best raw wrestler and the main event material Seth as a glorified J and J security



Sorry for not responding to this. I think the Shield ploy will work if they can find two other solid guys to put behind Braun. That way it becomes faction on faction in a way.

This might also be good for Seth. The Monday Night Rollings idea is over, but it's kind of random personally.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see Asuka hold back Charlotte tonight?  She’s still in the company!



I missed that. I guess I wasn’t ready for Asuka!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I missed that. I guess I wasn’t ready for Asuka!


Emma wasn’t ready for Asuka.  And you saw what happened to her.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Wasn't able to watch all of Smackdown, but from what I saw it seemed decent. The storylines make a whole lot more damn sense than RAW. That show gave me a headache yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I think The Revival (would have gone with AOP if they were squashing their way to the top like Braun was instead of doing something with Titus world wide.) would be the best to go with.  They are like braun in a give no fucks beat you down kind of way.  Have B-team go all how they're undefeated.  Have shield hold all the gold and have Braun/Revival go after then, culminating in a win at the Rumble. For them in both the Universal and Tag team titles

Brock can have his "rematch" at mania winning said Rumble with Braun winning comfortably at Mania to retain.  Shield can have their mania triple threat for Seth's US title.

Hell if you want to spice things up, have Raw/Smackdown trade over the good brothers (who are doing nothing it seems) and remake the club with Balor and have a 3 way war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

I wouldn’t waste any good ideas on the Revival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

so Super Showdown match has Daniel Bryan vs  The Miz  as a #1 contender's match .

so we'll either get Styles vs Miz  or Joe vs Daniel Bryan for the title after


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Super Showdown match has Daniel Bryan vs  The Miz  as a #1 contender's match .
> 
> so we'll either get Styles vs Miz  or Joe vs Daniel Bryan for the title after


WHY DO THEY ANNOUNCE THIS SHIT ONLINE INSTEAD OF ON THE ACTUAL LIVE TV FFS
If AJ is Champ, Miz wins. If Joe is Champ, Bryan wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY DO THEY ANNOUNCE THIS SHIT ONLINE INSTEAD OF ON THE ACTUAL LIVE TV FFS
> If AJ is Champ, Miz wins. If Joe is Champ, Bryan wins.


Either way we all win 

also it means that DB is signing which is fine. His wives and daughter need financial security


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

2040.  Birdie vs Monroe Sky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Big fight feel.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY DO THEY ANNOUNCE THIS SHIT ONLINE INSTEAD OF ON THE ACTUAL LIVE TV FFS
> If AJ is Champ, Miz wins. If Joe is Champ, Bryan wins.


Oh.  And I think they announced it because they don't want there to be any backlash about the Mixed tag match at hell in a cell.

Miz and Maryse ultimately won the feud in the long run against John and Nikki.  This will be no different.  And it's gonna be... AWESOME!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 22, 2018)

Miz is gonna beat AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

Braun’s gonna bring Alexis and Rukia as his backup against The Shield.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

Still cant believe ESPN does Raw recaps


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

I miss Vacant


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Either way we all win
> 
> also it means that DB is signing which is fine. His wives and daughter need financial security


Birdie should be working a part time job by 10. Kids so spoiled now smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

Birdie should be wrestling Kenny Omega when she’s 7 so she can beat out the 8 year old he wrestled for youngest professional wrestler ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Super Showdown match has Daniel Bryan vs  The Miz  as a #1 contender's match .
> 
> so we'll either get Styles vs Miz  or Joe vs Daniel Bryan for the title after



Ah might be Miz vs. Styles because of the tv show and other shit going on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun’s gonna bring Alexis and Rukia as his backup against The Shield.


Nicholas, Alexa, and Braun surround the ring.

Nicholas gloats that "there's always a plan B".

Book that shit Vince!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Last time said ally was dealing with shield he was teaming, maybe Braun finds out he's shield Plan B


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Birdie should be working a part time job by 10. Kids so spoiled now smh.


 she'll probably be training to be a wrassler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

AOP and Shield vs Braun and the Club


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

AOP?  They struggled to beat Titus worldwide.  Usos would be better.

What club?  AJ, Finn, Gallows, and Anderson.  Then maybe you have something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

They’ll just have Braun team up with Bray and Harper or something uncreative like that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AOP?  They struggled to beat Titus worldwide.  Usos would be better.
> 
> What club?  *AJ, Finn, Gallows, and Anderson.  Then maybe you have something.*



I don't get why WWE doesn't just allow them to be a damn faction. That's easy money to make off of merchandise and you don't have to waste time building them into new characters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I don't get why WWE doesn't just allow them to be a damn faction. That's easy money to make off of merchandise and you don't have to waste time building them into new characters.



Finn and AJ are both main event faces, while Anderson and Gallows are jobber heels. They probably see it as dragging down Finn and AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AOP?  They struggled to beat Titus worldwide.  Usos would be better.
> 
> What club?  AJ, Finn, Gallows, and Anderson.  Then maybe you have something.


I say this cause AOP already look like damn Shield Members .


Plus you'd have two big guys on each side.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 22, 2018)

legends.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I don't get why WWE doesn't just allow them to be a damn faction. That's easy money to make off of merchandise and you don't have to waste time building them into new characters.



Vince didn't create it, Vince won't allow it.  

But seriously when they first joined they had Balor standing outside WWE HQ looking at his clock waiting for them to come out.  So they're not denying the link either.  It's dumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

The Miz is always good.  But I think he kicks it up a notch when Maryse is out there.  And I saw that again last night!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Nxt is on.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Miz is always good.  But I think he kicks it up a notch when Maryse is out there.  And I saw that again last night!



Miz deserves another top title run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

This Gibson/Dunne fight is a hell of a match.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2018)

So David Herro is a wrestling promoter and very well connected to WWE. He's close friends with Nash and I think followed by Road Dogg. He also knows a lot of people currently in the E. Said this on Twitter, and I wouldn't be surprised if he spoke to guys in the company about the segment's intention. 



Nemesis said:


> Vince didn't create it, Vince won't allow it.
> 
> But seriously when they first joined they had Balor standing outside WWE HQ looking at his clock waiting for them to come out.  So they're not denying the link either.  It's dumb



Yeah I think they're being ridiculous. Let the guys work smh..


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Do you guys see Bray being a guy that could help Strowman against the Shield?  I think he makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys see Bray being a guy that could help Strowman against the Shield?  I think he makes a ton of sense.



Might as well move Harper to raw in that case and just remake the Wyatt Family.  But supposedly Bray has called on rock music artists to make him a new theme so he's likely moving far away from that kind of thing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2018)

-Be Becky Lynch
-1st SDL Women's champion
-Loses it quickly
-Creative has nothing for her for more than a year.
-Keeps losing matches
-Spinning her wheels.
-Suddenly wins a match
-wins another one
-Wins another one
-Quiet winning streak.
-GM Takes notice
-GM gives her an opportunity to become #1 contender for the belt
-She succeeds
-Finally a chance to shine
-Feelsgoodman
-FlairOuttaNowhere.gif
-Flair gets title shot because she sneezed and GM thought it was good luck.
-Match happens
-Okay 3 way
-Becky put on the ropes by Carmella
-CharlotteOuttaNowhere2:Electric Boogaloo
-Charlotte Snatches win
-Becky Snatches wig
-Crowd cheers
-Next night
-BeckyIsHere
-Crowd Cheers
-Becky blames crowd for her problems
-Crowd cheers

-Becky has comeback story
-Becky's comback story is halted by a 3rd Party
-Becky gives 3rd Party 5 across the lip
-_Becky is the bad guy
-My Face When..._



I might have to find something else to listen to at work, cuz it's getting to the point where even hearing this shit 2nd hand is giving me an ulcer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

This Becky heel turn is going to be a tough sell.

But real talk.  Smackdown is a good show again.  They have a streak of about 5-6 good shows in a row!

So keep watching Smackdown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

Becky is Stone Cold now. She can shoot Paige in the head and still get cheered. Next week she should pour cement on Charlotte’s car.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> -Be Becky Lynch
> -1st SDL Women's champion
> -Loses it quickly
> -Creative has nothing for her for more than a year.
> ...


Yeah it was stupid of them to turn Becky heel.

but then again Kevin Dung and Vince believe heavy accent people are villains


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like someone in charge of creative has mood swings/changes opinion daily and then just rewires the damn storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

WWE on fire!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This Becky heel turn is going to be a tough sell.
> 
> But real talk.  Smackdown is a good show again.  They have a streak of about 5-6 good shows in a row!
> 
> So keep watching Smackdown.



Not enough hours in the day. I'll just keep stopping by here occasionally and keeping up with the goings on by other means. If they're good for half a year I'll hop back in probably. Besides, it's not like I'm missing much this way. I still get just as annoyed as if I was watching, so I essentially never left.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky is Stone Cold now. She can shoot Paige in the head and still get cheered. Next week she should pour cement on Charlotte’s car.



She'd probably deserve it tbf.
Lately it seems like even Paige isn't immune to "dumb face GM" syndrome. She doesn't get it as hard a Kurt yet, but she's getting close with the whole Samoa Joe stuff and the Charlotte title shot


Is it me or does he look less BUFF and more cut?
Also, fuck me, those popping veins. John, slow down, it's okay!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 22, 2018)

Wtf is wrong with Cena’s hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wtf is wrong with Cena’s hair


He finally grew up and ditched the butchered wigger fade he always had.

But Jesus does Cena looks ready to explode on someone....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Cena needs to come back and beat the fuck out of the Shield.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2018)

Great fucking promo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

When is NXT UK going to be on the network?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

@Gibbs


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

So the losers visited the losers stadium


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena needs to come back and beat the fuck out of the Shield.



Lost to Seth in title,  lost to Roman.  What's he gonna do get killed by Murdean?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

Need more cougar Mickie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

I ain’t buying shit until Nikki Bella is on that card.

(PS Fuck Charlotte)


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2018)

I MISS JOHN


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I MISS JOHN


Finally, a good post.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:
			
		

> I MISS JOHN


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

You guys didn't appreciate Cena!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Cena can’t wrestle! Same old shit! Same old shit! LOL CENA WINS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2018)

can't wait to see John debut his new finisher!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Cena >

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

I always cheered when Cena won.


WWE threw dirt on the goat's name by having him lose so much and face wack guys the last two years.

I need a Joe vs Cena feud. The promos alone....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Letting Braun kickout of the AA at one was fucking disrespectful and probably some bullshit HHH came up with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I MISS JOHN


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Letting Braun kickout of the AA at one was fucking disrespectful and probably some bullshit HHH came up with.



Who doesn't kick out of the AA these days?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who doesn't kick out of the AA these days?



Kicking out at one is some WWE2K18 bullshit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who doesn't kick out of the AA these days?



Jive-ass fool needs to do it from the top rope just to put a guy away.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I always cheered when Cena won.
> 
> 
> WWE threw dirt on the goat's name by having him lose so much and face wack guys the last two years.
> ...


I agree.

Cena felt less special during his last run because he was losing too damn much!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Nah he needs a finisher which isn't "I'll just put you on your back gently."


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2018)

lmao reigns now the top seller of merchandise. only took cena not being there .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The other day I saw some fifty year old Mexican dude in a Roman Reigns "One versus all" tshirt with Roman Reigns wristbands and it blew my mind.


This wild as hell.


We gotta spot a roman shirt in the crowd next show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2018)

Hmm maybe they are counting anything that has "Lesnar vs. Reigns" on it as Reigns merch. Like the fourth T-shirt here.



That could mean people buying anything associated with Lesnar also contribute to Reigns sales numbers. I agree that WWE sus though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

They probably count Shield merch as Roman merch too.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

Forget Roman gear its like where's waldo when it comes to trying to spot anyone in a wrestling shirt here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

That big dope shirt pretty decent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Meltzer said Teagan Nox was suppose to win the MYC. Are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer said Teagan Nox was suppose to win the MYC. Are you fucking shitting me?


Isn't that the only Cole highly praised?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That big dope shirt pretty decent.


Won't lie the pitbull Roman shirt is actually hard. I can see casuals wearing that over majority of the shirts WWE makes these days.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Won't lie the pitbull Roman shirt is actually hard. I can see casuals wearing that over majority of the shirts WWE makes these days.


Joe got a shirt with his name printed on it three times.

They make lazy ass T-shirts


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Won't lie the pitbull Roman shirt is actually hard. I can see casuals wearing that over majority of the shirts WWE makes these days.



 I was shocked when I saw a commercial featuring it on Sunday.
It's like "woah, is WWE merch allowed to have that type of edge?"
*Really* good stuff.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Isn't that the only Cole highly praised?



Yeah, the basic bitch that all the spoilers said had boring matches.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe got a shirt with his name printed on it three times.
> 
> They make lazy ass T-shirts


LOL wtf its like they forgot how to make cool looking shirts sometime around 2006.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

I think the last shirt I bought was the CM Punk Saint shirt. Everything since then has looked like ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

Shirker said:


> I was shocked when I saw a commercial featuring it on Sunday.
> It's like "woah, is WWE merch allowed to have that type of edge?"
> *Really* good stuff.


It caught me off guard since their stuff is usually nickelodeon-tier.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who doesn't kick out of the AA these days?



AA is the most powerful finisher in WWE. curb stomp has nothing on it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer said Teagan Nox was suppose to win the MYC. Are you fucking shitting me?


Meltzer is just making shit up now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

I think they should use Heyman as a commentator to replace Coach.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think they should use Heyman as a commentator to replace Coach.  What do you guys think?



Would he agree to have vince screaming in his ear for 3 hours?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Would he agree to have vince screaming in his ear for 3 hours?


No Heyman shouldn't be micromanaged.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is trying to steal the spotlight from the Miz in Australia.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No Heyman shouldn't be micromanaged.



I agree that he shouldn't.  But we are talking about Vince here.  You could have everyone in his company saying X should happen.  But if he wants Y (and Dunn agreeing which always happens anyway) then Y happens.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I agree that he shouldn't.  But we are talking about Vince here.  You could have everyone in his company saying X should happen.  But if he wants Y (and Dunn agreeing which always happens anyway) then Y happens.


My plan is to go with a two man booth on Raw and a two man booth on Smackdown.

I would go with Graves and Phillips on Smackdown.  And Heyman and Cole on Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My plan is to go with a two man booth on Raw and a two man booth on Smackdown.
> 
> I would go with Graves and Phillips on Smackdown.  And Heyman and Cole on Raw.



What ever keeps coach off the air is fine with me.  This has my agreement.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Well that's what happens when you make faces lawful stupid


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



NXT fans are the worst in the world.

Not because of this, I’m just making a random observation.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2018)

Just make everyone heels. Problem solved!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

I can't expect this company to make good babyfaces when this company is evil.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Modern society is also too cynacle for good babyfaces.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think they should use Heyman as a commentator to replace Coach.  What do you guys think?



Might be better put to use for a new client or group of clients. 

I think commentary for the E is tough, especially on RAW. A lot of stuff is barely believable.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> NXT fans are the worst in the world.
> 
> Not because of this, I’m just making a random observation.


I agree that they are bad.

They are right about Johnny though.  He’s the dumbest babyface ever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 23, 2018)

Tommaso is fucking Johnny girl already tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are right about Johnny though.  He’s the dumbest babyface ever.



Nah that's still late 80s to mid 90s Sting.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Might be better put to use for a new client or group of clients.
> 
> I think commentary for the E is tough, especially on RAW. A lot of stuff is barely believable.



A new Dangerous Alliance?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#givebeckyachance[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> A new Dangerous Alliance?



Ahahaha that would be gold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2018)

better be chocolate coins otherwise here comes the lawsuits


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2018)

Chuck E Cheese tokens.  Accumulate a million of them and you can buy a lollipop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 23, 2018)

Kairi will never be able to buy Meiko’s respect no matter how many gold coins she has!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 


Meiko isn't going to like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

I am really dreading when she gets called up and become jobbed to either Charlotte or Bailey/Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Her gimmick is going to have problems.  She's going to need a mouthpiece too imo.

What I dread is her working hard to no crowd reaction.  She seems like a really likable performer.  So it's easy to want her to do well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

They need to sign Mayu and have her try to make out with Io and Kairi again. Everyone can sympathize with a victim of a crazy lesbian stalker gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Her gimmick is going to have problems.  She's going to need a mouthpiece too imo.
> 
> What I dread is her working hard to no crowd reaction.  She seems like a really likable performer.  So it's easy to want her to do well.



Smark crowds are going to kill her when she gets called up.  NXT works well for her because it has a vibe about it where she can be herself.

Kids will love her, but modern wrestling rule #1 Adult males must despise anything kids like.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

I saw the Bayley character flopping on the main roster from a mile away.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw the Bayley character flopping on the main roster from a mile away.



I remember when people were saying Bayley would be bigger than Cena. NXT stans are fucking retarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Vince been proud of Randy for a long fucking time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Smark crowds are going to kill her when she gets called up.  NXT works well for her because it has a vibe about it where she can be herself.
> 
> Kids will love her, but modern wrestling rule #1 Adult males must despise anything kids like.


They'll bring up how the attitude era was better and that the divas weren't some stupid pirates but forget to realize that they had  some barking like dogs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince been proud of Randy for a long fucking time.



Randy at maximum twink in that video. He seemed completely uncomfortable touching a woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

guys I've just scouted new talent for this place.

Be cool. He ain't ready for Ghost and Nemesis burial skills .


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone here digging the reactions Becky is receiving? I knew they made a big mistake turning her Heel instead of Charlotte regardless whether it was a blessing to get the title off Carmella I just don't want Becky looking less credible just so they can groom Flair for Ronda next year.

She should go over Charlotte at HIAC or Evolution and trade Flair to RAW so Becky can reclaim her spot as Top Babyface on SD and have her feud with Asuka.

Well that's a start for me here.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I saw the Bayley character flopping on the main roster from a mile away.


ye because vince and main roster writers can't write for shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Anyone here digging the reactions Becky is receiving? I knew they made a big mistake turning her Heel instead of Charlotte regardless whether it was a blessing to get the title off Carmella I just don't want Becky looking less credible just so they can groom Flair for Ronda next year.
> 
> She should go over Charlotte at HIAC or Evolution and trade Flair to RAW so Becky can reclaim her spot as Top Babyface on SD and have her feud with Asuka.
> 
> Well that's a start for me here.


They're tone deaf to how much the fans like Becky to the point where they actually made her a disgruntled heel blaming the fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They're tone deaf to how much the fans like Becky to the point where they actually made her a disgruntled heel blaming the fans.


Crowd got confused as hell but then went back to cheering her. They boo'd Charlotte instead


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd got confused as hell but then went back to cheering her. They boo'd Charlotte instead


Jesus this company! Yeah like I'm totally gonna boo Becky over Charlotte's unlikable ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Jesus this company! Yeah like I'm totally gonna boo Becky over Charlotte's unlikable ass.


Plus you add how Becky has gotten a long breather from the belt compared to Charlotte and it made sense to feel frustrated like Becky.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Smark crowds are going to kill her when she gets called up.  NXT works well for her because it has a vibe about it where she can be herself.
> 
> Kids will love her, but modern wrestling rule #1 Adult males must despise anything kids like.



Eh that's slightly disengenuous. It's moreso that in WWE's heads (and other entertainment company's heads, really) what kids like and total trash that you don't have to put much effort into share a lot of crossover. I'd consider New Day and B Team pretty childish acts. They're still pretty over. And Bayley fell off because her booking nd presentation is completely fucking braindead. Anytime she gets an upper hand in anything, the fans want to cheer her, but then realize it's pointless and stop when she continues taking Ls.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince been proud of Randy for a long fucking time.



lmao this is funny as hell. They should have went further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Sasha Banks vs Vicki at Evolution.

Vicki can cut a promo about how she is tired of Sasha talking about Eddie all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They need to sign Mayu and have her try to make out with Io and Kairi again. Everyone can sympathize with a victim of a crazy lesbian stalker gimmick.


what are you talking about?  i'm having a tough time imagining this storyline wise.
Do you have some GIFs you can post?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Wendy's reacting to a wrestling meme with some good old Scott Steiner math.

Good stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)

Ajbeckyblissrollins


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ajbeckyblissrollins


4 biggest babyfaces on the roster.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wendy's reacting to a wrestling meme with some good old Scott Steiner math.
> 
> Good stuff.



Just need Joe to jump in at some point with his Wendy promo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just need Joe to jump in at some point with his Wendy promo.


Joe started that conversation.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe started that conversation.



Maybe so, but you can't have enough Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

I want the feud to end with Wendy and her daughter choosing Joe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)

Joe and Wendy making out over a lifeless AJ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Joe and Wendy making out over a lifeless AJ.


Joe would be disgusted by this comment and spit in your face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

Feud should end with Joe choosing the Wendy's baconator over Wendy Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Wendy should choose Joe and Joe can be nice to her for a couple of months.  And then Joe can humiliate her and treat her like garbage and inform her that he was using her the whole time; all in front of a hot crowd!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

After Joe NTRs AJ, someone should NTR Wendy from Joe and then him and AJ can form a two-man powertrip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2018)

Just posting this to remind people kayfabe-wise this was never resolved.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just posting this to remind people kayfabe-wise this was never resolved.



I bet it was Wendy’s employees


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Happy Birthday Vince!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Happy Birthday Vince!


Rukia posted the ultimate troll


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Happy Birthday Vince!


Oops wrong window.  Intended to send a dm on twitter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

When you think of how old Vince its ridiculous he has full control over the show still.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When you think of how old Vince its ridiculous he has full control over the show still.


Thus you get repeated matches.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

He still knows more about wrestling than anyone else.

He takes things into consideration that affect the global appeal of the product.

WWE drops off a cliff when he's gone.  He's that fucking talented.  Enjoy him while you still can.  I know that I will!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He still knows more about wrestling than anyone else.
> 
> He takes things into consideration that affect the global appeal of the product.
> 
> WWE drops off a cliff when he's gone.  He's that fucking talented.  Enjoy him while you still can.  I know that I will!


he forgot everything about wrestling.

cant even remember last week


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm drinking at the airport Drag.  I'm pretty sure I was talking about wwe at the bar just now.  Lol.  TGIF!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)

geek


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

WWE is hot post-Brooklyn.  It's okay to talk about it again.  No reason to be ashamed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2018)

Hmm, haven't played any of those games though I might try FF VI (FFIII) if I ever purchase the Mini-SNES.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

FFIII.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When you think of how old Vince its ridiculous he has full control over the show still.



I think they're selling it when he decides to give up control. Shane doesn't appear to want it and Stephanie is more interested in the philanthropic efforts according to one article.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Neville can go to the independents.  But he's a lot less hot now than he was 18 months ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, haven't played any of those games though I might try FF VI (FFIII) if I ever purchase the Mini-SNES.


Fallout 4 was garbage.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He still knows more about wrestling than anyone else.
> 
> He takes things into consideration that affect the global appeal of the product.
> 
> WWE drops off a cliff when he's gone.  He's that fucking talented.  Enjoy him while you still can.  I know that I will!


Shit will be better once he chokes on a mayo sammich tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

AJ Lee is essential for Evolution.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

I hope Neville goes to ROH and jobs to Matt Taven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuck Neville.  I'm against him for life after the stunt he pulled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

Feeding everyone in 205 to Enzo backfired because now he's no longer in the company and 205 didn't really benefit from it outside of a very brief bit of interest. Neville was in the right for wanting to protect his character from jobbing out to someone like Enzo. 

The cruiserweights all looked like big jobbers letting Enzo manipulate them like he did.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, haven't played any of those games though I might try FF VI (FFIII) if I ever purchase the Mini-SNES.



FF6 is best FF.  There are other ways to get it right now.  Don't wait


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Feeding everyone in 205 to Enzo backfired because now he's no longer in the company and 205 didn't really benefit from it outside of a very brief bit of interest. Neville was in the right for wanting to protect his character from jobbing out to someone like Enzo.
> 
> The cruiserweights all looked like big jobbers letting Enzo manipulate them like he did.



Enzo fucking up by not telling Vince there was an investigation against him fucked up the cruiserweights more than anything else.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't care about the women's revolution.
> 
> AJ was a better talker.  And her entertainment segments were great.  That's why she needs to make her return.
> 
> ...



She'll never agree to it unless she leaves Punk.  You think Punk would not divorce her in a second if she turned up once again.  Likely go to a podcast (that isn't Colt) and cry about how she betrayed him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuck Punk.  Whiny asshole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Enzo fucking up by not telling Vince there was an investigation against him fucked up the cruiserweights more than anything else.


Enzo was a mess. If it wasn't this he would have gotten fired eventually for pissing off one more top wrestler backstage. Feel like wwe riding on him to help 205 was never a good long term plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

I want Eva Marie vs Bayley at Evolution.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ajbeckyblissrollins


Of course sir.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When you think of how old Vince its ridiculous he has full control over the show still.


He's certainly lost touch that's for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2018)

One thing about Enzo.  I used to love watching him get his ass kicked.  Him bumping around was a great way to send the crowd home happy!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> He's certainly lost touch that's for sure.


Wouldn't be such a big deal if he'd let people do their own thing. He's almost always wrong when they go through with his decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2018)

How y’all gonna forget that AJ fucked Kane in storyline too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How y’all gonna forget that AJ fucked Kane in storyline too.


 Damn so AJ got dicked by Team Hell No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 25, 2018)

Aj and cena kissed everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Meh, it's not kayfave accurate until you add Kaitlyn into the mix.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Damn so AJ got dicked by Team Hell No.



Hmm, I know she was trained by Jay Lethal but did she go out with him during that time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)

I hope Randy managed to shake hands with AJ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I know she was trained by Jay Lethal but did she go out with him during that time.



Yeah, Jay Lethal's greatest failure was failing to smash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I know she was trained by Jay Lethal but did she go out with him during that time.


yea but they never fucked. which makes her wwe character that fucks any dude she meets all the more funny or makes lethal look like an even bigger jabroni.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2018)

Kane had an inferno explosion in his pants.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2018)

AJ needs to come back and have a thing with AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> AJ needs to come back and have a thing with AJ


There's a new batch of superstars that she hasn't kissed.  They have to bring her back!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2018)

£9.99 for the entire NXT UK roster in the game DLC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> £9.99 for the entire NXT UK roster in the game DLC



They need to pay me £9.99 to put that piece of trash Trent Seven in my game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2018)

Who cares? Are they gonna have GM mode?? Why the fuck did they ever get rid of GM mode anyways!???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who cares? Are they gonna have GM mode?? Why the fuck did they ever get rid of GM mode anyways!???


Daniel Bryan showcase has been confirmed but that's about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Daniel Bryan showcase has been confirmed but that's about it.


These wwe games are way too barebones now in modes. Old games had more shit going for them which is just sad. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> These wwe games are way too barebones now in modes. Old games had more shit going for them which is just sad. lol



Honestly have yet to play any of the current gen wrestling games.  Just stick with the Gamecube, SNES, and N64 if I have that nostalgic itch that needs scratching on anything wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First NXT UK Women's Champion will be Toni Storm, Jinny, Rhea Ripley, or Dakota Kai.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 25, 2018)

how do wwe even wants fans to boo someone who literally looks like aloy from horizon zero down 
she has the same haircut, the same hair color and the same attitude 
OF COURSE THEY WILL CHEER HER NO MATTER WHAT!
this company is directed by a bunch of monkeys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> First NXT UK Women's Champion will be Toni Storm, Jinny, Rhea Ripley, or Dakota Kai.



mfw Meltzer says it was suppose to be Tegan Nox.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 25, 2018)

Seems to be Roman/Braun at HIAC well expect a burial of the Monster among Men while Dean & Seth have to play his personal security force......


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)

Bliss is going to get squashed by Ronda again too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 25, 2018)

It's about time someone buried Braun. Fuck him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's about time someone buried Braun. Fuck him.


Bliss should manage a heel Braun Strowman after they get embarrassed at hell in a cell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss should manage a heel Braun Strowman after they get embarrassed at hell in a cell.



Might as well.  One half of the Borderland Brothers out so that kills any chance of her taking up the Tiny Tina role.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well.  One half of the Borderland Brothers out so that kills any chance of her taking up the Tiny Tina role.


Goddammit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2018)

Why haven't any of you bastards found the lesbian vids of these two yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why haven't any of you bastards found the lesbian vids of these two yet?


Im on it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

Huh found Candice Michelle softcore


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im on it


You do it and you'll finally be mid card material.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You do it and you'll finally be mid card material.


Nani?!! I for sure have had at least some memorable feuds......

Haven't I?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nani?!! I for sure have had at least some memorable feuds......
> 
> Haven't I?


You had that one upper mid-card/low-main event feud with Rukia then you jobbed hard to ST with that Doomguy shit. Your rep is in taters now,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You had that one upper mid-card/low-main event feud with Rukia then you jobbed hard to ST with that Doomguy shit. Your rep is in taters now,


Well shit guess I'll go on the injury list for a while. Not like Ill be missed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well shit guess I'll go on the injury list for a while. Not like Ill be missed


But then who would we gang up on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But then who would we gang up on?


Nobody but at least you'll have to come up with fresh content.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2018)

Only Kairi is a lesbian. Io fucks with some drugged out Japanese Indy wrestler.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's about time someone buried Braun. Fuck him.



Yeah there was a wrestling promoter on Twitter saying it gives him exposure. But i personally think it fucks him over hard.

EDIT: Shit I don't get how anyone benefits from the title scene on RAW honestly. It took Roman ages, Braun is going to look weak, and then the other Shield guys are just going back Roman up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

@WhatADrag this is fucking ridiculous.  I have complained about this before.  But goddamn!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag this is fucking ridiculous.  I have complained about this before.  But goddamn!


they are killing their stars


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2018)

London to Osaka? Lol who the hell planned that schedule?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

It seems like wwe going out of the country every other two weeks


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

Wwe comment section wild

Someone called kairi "another asuka wanna be"

Someone replied with..."because shes japanese?"

Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

Who would you rather?  Asuka or Kairi?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who would you rather?  Asuka or Kairi?


Kairi looks more innocent but she's probably into some really freaky shit but Asuka also looks like she'd be into some crazy stuff too. Hard choice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

I’m not afraid to make hard choices.  I will go with Kairi.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dakota Kai won’t be the first UK champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who would you rather?  Asuka or Kairi?


Idk


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2018)

Kairi. Asuka isn’t waifu.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2018)

Asuka seem like she'd start muffin down on your female friend or co-worker behind your back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 26, 2018)

I can’t wait until he’s cucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2018)

I understand that's his woman but having her face plastered all over his body seems a bit excessive to me. Oh wells.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

Type of people you stay away from.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2018)

Is it me or does it seem like most the horsewomen are dating or married to the world's biggest white knights?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

How else they gonna get away with cheating on their spouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 26, 2018)

who did this


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I understand that's his woman but having her face plastered all over his body seems a bit excessive to me. Oh wells.



Honestly I find your partner's name tattood as a bit much (By you i mean royal you for everyone, not you personally).  I mean out of all my uncles and aunts.  Everyone that did that ended up divorced.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I find your partner's name tattood as a bit much (By you i mean royal you for everyone, not you personally).  I mean out of all my uncles and aunts.  Everyone that did that ended up divorced.


Yea its just too much and comes back biting you in the ass. Then you're left with temporary feelings tattooed on you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

Im being a mark by deciding to do my analysis paper on wrestling websites.


Whats some of the best/worst official wrestling websites in your opinion?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im being a mark by deciding to do my analysis paper on wrestling websites.
> 
> 
> Whats some of the best/worst official wrestling websites in your opinion?



For all the crap it gets, WWE.com is fairly well run.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

ROH website on some 2007 TNA type of shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

ROH website is complete garbo. The design hasn't been changed in years and they basically just use it to run angles. Their iPPVs and streaming have always been of the most shit-tier quality too.

One thing TNA was always good at was their internet presence. But I think that was all Borash or something. Whoever did it, probably isn't there anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2018)

ROH website looks like it never updated past 2008. Holy fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Look at the GFW website.  Some of the roster are on the WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ROH website looks like it never updated past 2008. Holy fuck.



I was there was some way for all the wrestling companies to partner together. I agree it looks old. Depressing .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Why the fuck are the Colons in this match????


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

Gibbs got banned for being a pedo. Wtf

And here I just thought he was one of those dudes that would stalk divas or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Did he post child porn or something?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

Apparently the mod staff knew he was a pedo for years and now they're getting around to banning him. Like wtf. How.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Yikes. That could be also be partly why the rules on sets are tightening


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Scandalous.

Tbf.  Gibbs also liked the oldest woman on the wwe roster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

This how I know Sean Ross not reliable as a source.

I saw that mugshot two weeks ago and the caption said he was caught with 1000 dildos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

This is nonsense.  Road Dogg is a dumbass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is nonsense.  Road Dogg is a dumbass.



Fuck sakes, I don't recall Charlotte having to earn a shot at Carmi to earn the shot at the title via compiling a win streak before that match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Becky won like a dozen matches for her opportunity.  Charlotte came back from cosmetic surgery.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2018)

Road Dogg bootyhurt as hell that everyone is calling him out on his shit writing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

Charlotte got two new huge implants, which propelled her to number one contender.

Also, Road Dogg is fucking stupid.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Did Charlotte get her boobs evened out? Literally the most lopsided pair I've ever seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Amazing Road Dogg got the job on SD.  Didn't he cut some promos on Vince,HHH, and Shawn during his stint at TNA.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Did Charlotte get her boobs evened out? Literally the most lopsided pair I've ever seen.


I assume so.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why the fuck are the Colons in this match????


Someone has to eat the pin


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Amazing Road Dogg got the job on SD.  Didn't he cut some promos on Vince,HHH, and Shawn during his stint at TNA.




Suprised he got the job since hes so bad at it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Road Dogg gets a bunch of run for being from a wrestling family and the one year he was considered a draw. Though it's pretty hilarious how dude can't keep track of the angle he's booking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

Road Dogg was from a family of jobbers, so I don't even know why he gets credit for that shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh you didnt know!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

Roman vs Braun tonight?

who got good streams?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman vs Braun tonight?
> 
> who got good streams?


Corbin will save us from that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

lmao did you hear those boos? wow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

K, starting off Raw with the biggest heel in company history.   Why is he doing face things though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Roman is such an asshole.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Ugh it sounds so memorized. Not even a reference to the crowd's boos . 

Come on WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

site pisses me off i cant upload some pictures.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Pandering to the crowd with that catch phrase.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

The champion booked as a face is getting a heel reaction. This is hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Fuck sakes, stop it with the marks in the crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Hell no. 

Get Dolph Ziggler the fuck out of here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Why is Ziggler complaining to Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Ziggler is a loser.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Dammit, Ziggler is going to be doing his KO impersonation tonight with those bumps from Braun.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

lol listen to how dead they made the crowd .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Corbin vs. Balor again? WHY?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

I mean how's he gonna pull it off now that they know to look for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin vs. Balor again? WHY?



What's Raw without shitty recycled matches from Summerslam?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin vs. Balor again? WHY?



Because ratings????   

Only thing that comes from this is Corbin is afraid of Balor in body paint.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

I cant handle raw.

Giving up already


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

Gonna upload 10000 more videos to my pornsite rather than watch RAW tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Balor confirmed dumbass for not kicking out the chair on the apron.   Man it's time to fire the people that come up with the crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow, the got Jarrett to contribute to the HHH/Undertaker promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Are they teasing something between Crews and Dana. 

Also Dana vs Sasha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2018)

My friend is at RAW. He says the crowd is dead af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Why is Dana getting offense in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

What is Sasha doing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Why was this match made.   Shit like this should be getting people fired in the back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Rollins and Reigns defending belts while Dean get's the joke jobbers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

I mean why would anyone want to see Ambrose vs Jinder. When they put that match together how the fuck did they think that would keep viewers? Jinder is fucking Canadian ffs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

About to have a new ic champion hopefully.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

KO is being such a troll in Ontario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

"French accent" Dammit Coach.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

Fucking hell Coach, saying you never heard someone boo French, you were around during La Resistance where they had mega heat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Hmm, Rollns can't sell a knee injury for shit so they are having him do an arm injury.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Kevin is the best.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

And now the stunner looks weak


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Honestly KO should win. Make up for all the shit WWE has put him through lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Owens used it against roman at the 2017 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Please Kevin.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

Oo was Seth at the end selling one shoulder then after pin selling the other as if it was the injured one


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Bullshit!


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

That bucklebomb to super kick spot was awful


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Good match but Rollins ate like 3 finishers this match. Need to cut down on that shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

KO and Rollins having better matches than they did for the Universal Title because WWE didn't book KO as a chickenshit pussy tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Owens needs to win more.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

I mark everytime KO does that double jump moonsault. I wish he could pull it out more.

What is even KO's finisher dude hasn't used it in months.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO and Rollins having better matches than they did for the Universal Title because WWE didn't book KO as a chickenshit pussy tonight.



I think the matches were just bad


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

corbin now holding the contract.  WWE going to put him in the match aren't they,  making him say he owns it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I mark everytime KO does that double jump moonsault. I wish he could pull it out more.
> 
> What is even KO's finisher dude hasn't used it in months.


his finisher is to lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think the matches were just bad


Being honest Seth wasn't really back to his best yet but the booking also stifled it. I loved the KO/Jericho alliance but hard to get pumped for a match when you know KO would just have Jericho bail him out in the end


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2018)

It's crazy how Braun is actually over as a babyface but they're going to jerk him around and ruin all of his heat for no reason.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's crazy how Braun is actually over as a babyface but they're going to jerk him around and ruin all of his heat for no reason.


WWE should've had Braun win at SS in a Triple Threat then have Roman w/ a Heel SHIELD as backup chasing him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Good guy Kevin Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

I blame Braun and Kurt.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

KO needs to be face.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> KO needs to be face.


He was during that feud with Braun.  And during that feud with Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

The Revival is horrible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

@WhatADrag who is Kevin fighting at all in?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Damn they have gassed that singing shit to oblivion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag who is Kevin fighting at all in?


Lethal


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Oh shit Trish's face dropped a bit.

.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Can WWE get this man Elias a storyline. He's too good to be wasting around in limbo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

They like Elias the musician and the character.  Not Elias the wrestler.  That’s clear.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

It seems like a waste to not have Bliss in this segment.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Haha lol @ Michael Cole laughing his ass off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They like Elias the musician and the character.  Not Elias the wrestler.  That’s clear.


Elias the wrestler is fine. He might not be the best in-ring wise but he can defo hang with them and his character and crowd work is right up there. Just feel like WWE keep sitting on him but if they don't pull the trigger soon on a mid-card title run or something soon they'll squander all his momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

This match sucks.  Sasha vs Dana was better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

They need to release Alicia Fox.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 27, 2018)

theories are

Ko is the new heyman guy

Or

Ko causes braun the title


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Ugh, all of the female segments are so phony.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Kevin Owens the only good thing about Raw and he just quit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens the only good thing about Raw and he just quit.


Elias too but they don't got shit for him to do.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

Jobsencion supposed to be trouble for bobby?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jobsencion supposed to be trouble for bobby?


Is he a Heel yet? because if not IDGAF about him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Why even put this match together?  You know the crowd won't care about it no matter what.  Why even try with this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is he a Heel yet? because if not IDGAF about him.


Didn't even realize it was Lashley not Roode. That's how over RAW I am.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

It's a 30 minute commitment to watch Miz and Mrs vs 3 hours for Raw.  I think I know which show is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

It's disrespectful how Roman carries the belt.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why even put this match together?  You know the crowd won't care about it no matter what.  Why even try with this?



Boost to drew and dolph. Also they have nothing else.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Boost to drew and dolph. Also they have nothing else.



Gotta give Braun some allies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

I didn't care for the show tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 27, 2018)

Braun and co. beat SHIELD's ass and still got cheers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

This is the only important thing that happened tonight:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2018)

Fuck you Kurt!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun and co. beat SHIELD's ass and still got cheers.



Lmao the storyline is fucked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2018)

Had to cut out for my sanity but now looking at the highlights for the rest of the show when I saw this.  The fuck why?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had to cut out for my sanity but now looking at the highlights for the rest of the show when I saw this.  The fuck why?


i don't like any of the female characters on Raw right now.

The girls I usually like are stale and they are both past due for major character changes.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 28, 2018)

Trish can still get it


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2018)

I heard Fat Owens quit to start his pitmaster cooking show career??


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun and co. beat SHIELD's ass and still got cheers.





Raiden said:


> Lmao the storyline is fucked.


Told you all they would fail the shield’s coming back 
It’s too soon to bring them back. That’s not how it works. Things like the shield happens once 30 years due to an addition of events that leads to it. It’s not just the doing of Seth roman and dean , the context , the moment , the period everything count. They can’t make It again so soon they should have wait like 10 or years when both three got solid careers to bring them back
Rollins and dean were very fine as solo character the only one still wearing a shield gear and still being reliant on the shield is roman because he got no fucking character and sucks 
He isn’t the reason they are back together , it’s like he is preventing the two others to move on.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2018)

I think the biggest factor, even more so than time, is the increasingly intense dislike for Roman and WWEs refusal to accept that energy. Hasn't he been champion like five times already? Just accept the fans response and play it to your advantage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

You know WWE could be really good if it made sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Braun looking like the new Ryback


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2018)

Braun and Seth are probably the 2 most over babyfaces in the company. They spent months on KO getting his shit kicked in by Braun as some sort of morally lacking babyface. The Shield stops Braun from cashing in by ganging up on him and now he's a heel for teaming with Drew and Ziggler. I don't even hate the pair up here but it's like holy shit nothing in this company matters. 

Real talk SD sucks too. It's been garbage pretty much since they canned Talking Smack. Shit does anyone even remember Orton/Bray's feud and how they couldn't even push that swamp fucker for a proper championship run. 

This is the worst I've ever seen this company.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah I find what they're doing with Braun highly disturbing. I still remember when they tried to book him first as the big man and it took ages for the crowd to buy into it. A wrestling promoter said online that this is all build up to an eventual title run....


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2018)

It's crazy how Braun is basically the mix of what casuals and actual fans like along with fulfilling VKM's need for giant men yet dude is getting his heat siphed so Roman can be an ineffectual babyface champion. This is not a Cena thing where it's fun to go back and forth, Cena was actually fucking over at one point. Roman has basically been getting mixed receptions since the Shield split up and it was obvious they were shoehorning him into the main event. 

I mean how does the character arc even make sense. Braun is honorably cashing in and giving the champion notice for the match. This same dude is aligning with dastardly heels and has the MitB contract. So instead of cashing in when they had controlled the ring and neutralized the Shield he's going to wait 3 weeks to be the champion. Even if dude wins the championship he's going to have to go through a rematch anyway...

Nothing in this company matters.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2018)

^Word this shit is hilarious. Braun is actually getting the fan reaction that they want for Roman yet they're trying to work against it.

.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Braun is in kayfabe extremely stupid. Combined with fellow kayfabe idiot Dolph, it’s not hard to imagine Dolph advising him not to cash in until the ppv so he can steal the show. 

Then he’ll advise him to vacate the title.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Why are people acting like Braun turned heel last night?  He was the heel the entire time he feuded with KO!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

It's just because Roman is even bigger of a heel.

Dude lost 20 times but refused to let anyone else get title shots. Where is the sportsmanship in that?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

I finished the Orton UpUpDownDown. He was explaining finally giving into video games like it's weed or something.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

I just remember Orton beat AJ Styles at Mario Kart.  And AJ made a million excuses for losing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Woods couldn't upload that? smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Orton has a potty mouth.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, that was an unfortunately timed unjust ban. 

We had a nice RAW last night. Loving the deception by Brawn, I knew Trish was going to show up, and once I saw a 3 on 2 situation (Trish, Nattie & Rousey vs Fox & Alexa) I knew Mickie was returning.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 28, 2018)

They should give AoP to Heyman. i wonder if thats even been discussed in creative.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Well, that was an unfortunately timed unjust ban.
> 
> We had a nice RAW last night. Loving the deception by Brawn, I knew Trish was going to show up, and once I saw a 3 on 2 situation (Trish, Nattie & Rousey vs Fox & Alexa) I knew Mickie was returning.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's just because Roman is even bigger of a heel.
> 
> Dude lost 20 times but refused to let anyone else get title shots. Where is the sportsmanship in that?



Batista did that all the time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Well, that was an unfortunately timed unjust ban.
> 
> We had a nice RAW last night. Loving the deception by Brawn, I knew Trish was going to show up, and once I saw a 3 on 2 situation (Trish, Nattie & Rousey vs Fox & Alexa) I knew Mickie was returning.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Batista did that all the time.


Batista is cool.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

I do not get that reference...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2018)

All right bros Ill be back in December . Gonna be out for a long while. Enjoy the wrasslin


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I do not get that reference...



Long story short you got outed by former staff for being a sicko who tries to screw minors and is into sex acts with dogs so we were posting to catch a predator memes


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Long story short you got outed by former staff for being a sicko who tries to screw minors and is into sex acts with dogs so we were posting to catch a predator memes


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

It sounds like a good rib.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Crazy Taxi, Crash Bandicoot???  Did the girl just grow up with just one system and those where the only two games her parents could get her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All right bros Ill be back in December . Gonna be out for a long while. Enjoy the wrasslin



Hmm, doing you injury angle so you can get a proper repackaging than the persona that was Doom Guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

You posting in a pokemon thread.

You did it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Alexa loves the classics


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Girls play more games today.  10-20-30 years ago.. it was pretty rare to find female gamers.

I think Sonic Adventure is pretty much the only game I ever saw my sister play.

Edit: she played tomb raider and Carmen San Diego on the computer for sure too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

So starting off SD with the New Day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok, Booker T's heell persona King Booker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

The fuck, Booker you lied to me at last year's Comic Con.  You said you couldn't do the Spinneroni anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't mind.  WWE needs more fun on their shows.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2018)

Lmao he said my what .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

New Day on commentary>>


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

The New Day is still doing the pancake nonsense?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Colons have had to break JTG record


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

General Manager Paige!


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Lana is the best lana number1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Orton/Jeff inside HIAC?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

How many Cell matches are we going to have then?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How many Cell matches are we going to have then?


Three?

There shouldn't be more than two though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

All that to set up to their HiaC match.  

Meh, Mella on the mic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Three?
> 
> There shouldn't be more than two though.


Jeff/Orton 
Braun/Roman
Styles/Joe

Yeah that's stretching it. Jeff/Orton really shouldn't be one but WWE defo should not add another Cell match to the mix.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

HITC  card is great if im being fair


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jeff/Orton
> Braun/Roman
> Styles/Joe
> 
> Yeah that's stretching it. Jeff/Orton really shouldn't be one but WWE defo should not add another Cell match to the mix.


I think you could do Becky/Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Naomi/Billie was garbage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Naomi/Billie was garbage.


Whats not garbo involves with billie n peyton


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Meltzer shouldn’t have apologized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Bellas competing on Raw next week and a Bella on SD right now.  They really needing those promotions for their reality show. 


Rukia said:


> Naomi/Billie was garbage.


 Lucky I change the channel before it started.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Wait


It just hit me


Did Bryan resign


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Hmm, Almas out to confront DB.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Brie struggling on the mic.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

Paige was in the locker room


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think you could do Becky/Charlotte.


They could...but they shouldn't.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Bryan/Almas should be good. 
Picking Almas to win due to Miz shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Andrade barely talks.  But it's still too much.

Let Zelina do her thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Well that was awkward.  Did production forget the timing of this segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Two quesions

Did bryan resign


When is that paige movie coming out


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Damn Miz. That was vicious AF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Miz and Maryse showing why they are the premier heel couple.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

This friend Daniel Bryan really gonna interrupt the tranquilo pose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Graves is such an asshole.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Graves wouldn’t even give Bayley her first kiss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Joe is such an asshole


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Joe is funny.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Samoa Joe is a sick man!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

Any one want to do a bracket game for the Mae Young 2?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Any one want to do a bracket game for the Mae Young 2?


What do you mean?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?


kinda like they do for March Madness.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

We want Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Gonna need Becky to run in, layout everyone and drink some Beckyweisers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Becky


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

A real champion!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Well so much for turning Becky heel.   Holy shit those pops.   And now Flair getting boo despite being the one getting laid out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Its cute how upper management expects Becky to get booed


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

This is a bizarro land crowd!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

Really surprised Miz and Maryse is living in Austin.   How many WWE talent are living in Texas by the way.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2018)

The people are going to cheer for who they want, and screw who the  company wants.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really surprised Miz and Maryse is living in Austin.   How many WWE talent are living in Texas by the way.



Undertaker told everyone to move there and there’s no state tax.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

wwe promoting 3 wwe ppvs at once


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> booty-o's gangbang.



Probably invited the Usos for a swinger party.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

"Your preference"  Well looks like the It couple working on a new catch phrase.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

wwe just announced joe vs aj for that other ppv


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

This is wifey.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This is wifey.


Back off man. I've been on this Becky train for years now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Back off man. I've been on this Becky train for years now.



She upgrading.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She upgrading.


Ghost don't do me like this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ghost don't do me like this



Bros before hoes


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

I was playing Final Fantasy VII before you chumps were even born.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was playing Final Fantasy VII before you chumps were even born.


Oh, i believe you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2018)

You know something, I've yet to play that game despite how know it is to the gaming community.   Honestly my first introduction to the JRGP was Symphonia and it's real time battle mechanics.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know something, I've yet to play that game despite how know it is to the gaming community.   Honestly my first introduction to the JRGP was Symphonia and it's real time battle mechanics.


Dragon Warrior.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 28, 2018)

I bought Final Fantasy VII on day 1 November 14, 1997 and then I immediately changed Cloud’s name to “Dumbass” and Tifa’s to “Stupid”.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know something, I've yet to play that game despite how know it is to the gaming community.   Honestly my first introduction to the JRGP was Symphonia and it's real time battle mechanics.


Shame


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Two biggest babyfaces of the week:

Kevin Owens
Becky Lynch


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bought Final Fantasy VII on day 1 November 14, 1997 and then I immediately changed Cloud’s name to “Dumbass” and Tifa’s to “Stupid”.



How do you remember the date
did you get it from walmart
did you pull an all nighter


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Two biggest babyfaces of the week:
> 
> Kevin Owens
> Becky Lynch



WWE gonna try to turn them heel some how


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I remember buying a PlayStation when I knew nothing about it.  And almost choosing the Sega Saturn instead.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I remember buying a PlayStation when I knew nothing about it.  And almost choosing the Sega Saturn instead.


Go on.

Tell me about your Playstation days.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How do you remember the date
> did you get it from walmart
> did you pull an all nighter



Back in the day, big time video games would advertise the shit out of their release dates on tv. FFVII had hella commercials. It was like the most hyped shit ever. I bought that shit from Target and then I played it like 12 hours a day for the next month.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Back in the day, big time video games would advertise the shit out of their release dates on tv. FFVII had hella commercials. It was like the most hyped shit ever. I bought that shit from Target and then I played it like 12 hours a day for the next month.


That's what I remember.

I was in 7th or 8th grade.  I wasn't really playing video games anymore.  And all of these epic Final Fantasy VII commercials we're on tv every day.  Eventually I had to have it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Back in the day, big time video games would advertise the shit out of their release dates on tv. FFVII had hella commercials. It was like the most hyped shit ever. I bought that shit from Target and then I played it like 12 hours a day for the next month.


Oh shit. FF7 had commercials?? FF7 my fav game of all time but I didnt play it till like a decade later. My mind was blown. 
I remember pulling all nighters with my cousin.

Sephiroth had me scared af.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I remember buying a PlayStation when I knew nothing about it.  And almost choosing the Sega Saturn instead.


I didn't even know the Saturn existed until a kid told me he owned one since I never saw any games for it in stores. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Back in the day, big time video games would advertise the shit out of their release dates on tv. FFVII had hella commercials. It was like the most hyped shit ever. I bought that shit from Target and then I played it like 12 hours a day for the next month.


Shit it sucks that you don't see game commercials anymore. Might see a brief one for some basic ass generic game for the PS4 but that's it. I don't think I've ever seen a Xbone or Switch commercial.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Saturn was more powerful than the PS1 too. Shits crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I loved the Dreamcast tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saturn was more powerful than the PS1 too. Shits crazy.


I wanted a Saturn after finding out about one until I saw they didn't have any mainline sonic game for it. I kinda feel like sega fucking their relationship up with retail stores at the Saturn launch, not making the system capable of better 3D and not having a mainline Sonic title killed the console in the US. 

Its true though the Saturn played the 2D games better than the PS1 did.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

PS1 was like the weakest system that gen but it had so many good games on it it was hard to turn away from it. Especially if you're a RPG, fighting game, arcade or 2D head. N64 was the most powerful but it was lacking in fighting games and RPGs. But once it had Smash Bros and Stadium it didn't matter that it didn't have any other fighters. rofl

When Dreamcast was being advertised and I saw previews for Sonic Adventure I nutted all over the place. Outside of Mario 64 and Super Mario World I was always more of a Sonic head growing up. At least before Sonic started having this weird string of bad games during the 360/PS3 era that still carries over into this generation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Remember Nights into Dreams? That game was wild. But you’re right, Saturn fucked up by not making a Sonic game at launch. Mario 64 was the shit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I have a Dreamcast right now actually.  But it is a re-buy.  And I sold all of the games I owned initially.

So I think the only games I have for it are:

Sonic Adventure
Grandia 2
Skies of Arcadia
Virtual On Oratorio Tangram (bought because I love the Arcade game)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a sega system. I had Sonic, Mortal Kombat, and Aladin. 

Wonder where all that shit went


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Disney games were the GOAT. Lion King like the hardest game ever made.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Aladin was hard af.


All those games were hard af during the sega days.

No save points n shit.


Till to this day I cant get passed the water level on Sonic games


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Battletoads is the hardest game that I remember.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Contra is for sure a hard game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

PS1 was just called a PlayStation back in the day. 

TMNT for the original NES electric seaweed stage was the biggest bullshit in video game history.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Who beat Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Who beat Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts



After trial, error and about 2 broken control pads I can say yes.  Hell on a FF fan site back in FFX first release I was one of two people to also beat Penance (Didn't realise US didn't get dark aeons)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

That friend Sephiroth had like ten health bars. Fuck that fool.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> PS1 was just called a PlayStation back in the day.
> 
> TMNT for the original NES electric seaweed stage was the biggest bullshit in video game history.


I could disarm the fuck out of those bombs!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia a liar. No one ever finished that game.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

Sephiroth was hard as shit in both king dom hearts


Like your ass had to fight him alone.

He was so fast and u needed so much magic/items to stay alive 


It took at least 20 deaths to figure out how to beat him 

I always had sora rolling around


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rukia a liar. No one ever finished that game.


That was the first level!

Protip.  Play as Donatello.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Ain’t no one ever got past the first level of TMNT or Back to the Future 3.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I agree on back to the future 3.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Do you remember dick tracy?  That game was definitely one of the most frustrating ever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I liked this Aiden English better.  He was funny as hell when he was doing the crying gimmick.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It was just the playstation back in the day.  When PS2 was coming out the PS1 was basically tagged as PSX for somereason here.  Then it became PS1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl if only the US sega gave even half this amount of marketing into the Saturn. This dude even got his own game for the Saturn too!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I actually bought that Nintendo Mini about a month ago.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sephiroth was hard as shit in both king dom hearts
> 
> 
> Like your ass had to fight him alone.
> ...



Oh that shit was crazy. I beat him too but it took ages. I even read about how to do it online at the time .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2018)

The Royal Rumble game on Dreamcast is one of the worst pieces of trash I ever played.

Probably the worst WWE game ever made, even those IYH games were better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I still swear by Wrestlemania 2000.  The career mode/Wrestlemania Mode (what ever you want to call it) was excellent!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The Royal Rumble game on Dreamcast is one of the worst pieces of trash I ever played.
> 
> Probably the worst WWE game ever made, even those IYH games were better.


yea for some reason wrestling games gave dreamcast no love.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2018)

The thing with Royal Rumble was that it had a timer on everything. You had like 10 seconds to pick who you wanted and the roster made no sense. It was an arcade port but it was such garbage.

The lights would go dark and you'd be transported to other environments. There was one where a cage would be around the ring. You couldn't interact with the cage at all and then couldn't go to the outside. No irish whipping into the cage or climbing it. Just awful.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2018)

One of my cousins stole my No Mercy when I was a kid .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2018)

The AKI WCW games were fire. I had all 3 and those games don't really get credit for being revolutionary. They're just as important as No Mercy. WCW vs NWO World Tour had Muhammad Ali.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

For the royal rumble video game

Was it royal rumble matches only


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> For the royal rumble video game
> 
> Was it royal rumble matches only



No they had singles matches where you'd get assist characters who would do run ins. 

The thing that was the games saving grace was the fact they could have 9 models on the screen at once, but dudes would come in twice because they didn't have enough characters for 30 slots.

The WWE Raw game on XBox was also garbage level, but at least you could add your own theme music to the game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 29, 2018)

Bet Drag loved the Smackdown vs RAW that had Nattie as a lesbian stalker in Mickie's story mode.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I still swear by Wrestlemania 2000.  The career mode/Wrestlemania Mode (what ever you want to call it) was excellent!



2000 was good, but damn the secret cactus jack boss was over powered reverse everything.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2018)

Add to that I actually have soft spot for megadrive games royal rumble and raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)

There was like some wrestlemania gane on the super ninentendo that was bull shit

I had hbk n kept losing to doink the clown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2018)

Hmm, had a Dreamcast.  Played the hell out of PSO for quite some time.   N64 I got WM 2000 and No Mercy and put plenty of hours into those two.  Gamecube the "wrestling" game I got for it was Ultimate Muscle.  Have a PS4 but don't own any of the WWE stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> One of my cousins stole my No Mercy when I was a kid .


I stole teenage mutant ninja turtles 2 from the neighbor.  His name was even on the copy in permanent marker.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

I procrastinated returning the game and then it was too late to return because I had moved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The AKI WCW games were fire. I had all 3 and those games don't really get credit for being revolutionary. They're just as important as No Mercy. WCW vs NWO World Tour had Muhammad Ali.



There was a bug I think that if you moved the controller while being pinned you would always kick out.    I remember World Tour had a samurai CAW that performed a stall super plex.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing with Royal Rumble was that it had a timer on everything. You had like 10 seconds to pick who you wanted and the roster made no sense. It was an arcade port but it was such garbage.
> 
> The lights would go dark and you'd be transported to other environments. There was one where a cage would be around the ring. You couldn't interact with the cage at all and then couldn't go to the outside. No irish whipping into the cage or climbing it. Just awful.


This sounds like the most barebones piece of shit title ever. The type of shit I'd expect on a game boy wrestling game not the fuckin dreamcast.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The AKI WCW games were fire. I had all 3 and those games don't really get credit for being revolutionary. They're just as important as No Mercy. WCW vs NWO World Tour had Muhammad Ali.


Crazy how just like the company WCW games were only good until like 99 or 00 then the games got really bad. And we got shit like Backstage Assault. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, had a Dreamcast.  Played the hell out of PSO for quite some time.   N64 I got WM 2000 and No Mercy and put plenty of hours into those two.  Gamecube the "wrestling" game I got for it was Ultimate Muscle.  Have a PS4 but don't own any of the WWE stuff.


Ultimate Muscle was real good on GC. There is even a PS2 version that has more characters in sacrifice for not having the create a character mode the GC one had.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I stole teenage mutant ninja turtles 2 from the neighbor.  His name was even on the copy in permanent marker.



haha u wrong for that .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Crazy how just like the company WCW games were only good until like 99 or 00 then the games got really bad. And we got shit like Backstage Assault.
> 
> 
> Ultimate Muscle was real good on GC. There is even a PS2 version that has more characters in sacrifice for not having the create a character mode the GC one had.



The Ultimate Muscle game has come crazy ass tag finishers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m still wondering why the OLAP isn’t used as an actual submission


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

Stone Cold Becky Lynch is trending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m still wondering why the OLAP isn’t used as an actual submission




Only time I've seen it done was this.

Would be very surprising to see done in the WWE as it would be a hard hold to get out of.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

If ESPN was going to hire one of the wwe sideline reporters other than Renee.. who should they choose?

Charlie Caruso or Cathy Kelly?

(For some reason i was thinking about this the other day.  And i thought the choice would be a tough one.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2018)

Really need to start watching Impact again.  They killing kids now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2018)

Someone said, "Kid sold better than Reigns" in comments.

 .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If ESPN was going to hire one of the wwe sideline reporters other than Renee.. who should they choose?
> 
> Charlie Caruso or Cathy Kelly?
> 
> (For some reason i was thinking about this the other day.  And i thought the choice would be a tough one.)


The NXT chick with the buff ass arms.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really need to start watching Impact again.  They killing kids now.


ROFL fucking hit and runs on kids happening in Impact now?!??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2018)

This is all about putting HHH over.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

> (1) Bobby Roode beat Jinder Mahal. Mahal said he wanted another match afterward. Bray Wyatt came out and hit Sister Abigail).





Jinder is doing that Ellsworth/Hawkins role losing twice on the house show circuit.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2018)

Hmm Roode hasn't been on any television since August 13th. He's fucked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

A heel turn could turn Roode into a legitimate midcarder.

But I'm not giving him a pass.   He underachieved as a babyface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Bobby Roode hasn't been good as a babyface since Beer Money was a thing. Dude is absolute shit as a babyface, he's like a shitty version of Iskander from Fate/Zero except shit because he's generic ass Bobby Roode. 

Thing is he's the sort of generic dude with enough size and look to have VKM fap to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2018)

They gotta drop that bootleg Ric Flair character they gave him lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

I didn't expect Roode to be compared to a Fate/Zero character.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Hmm Roode hasn't been on any television since August 13th. He's fucked.


The viewers are blessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2018)

Bobby Roode’s only hope now is to reform Beer Money and have them bully The Revival.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I didn't expect Roode to be compared to a Fate/Zero character.



Honestly since he's come up as a face I've thought it. 

It's crazy to me they wasted that theme song on his averageness. Roode might be the biggest disappointment relative to a theme song in the history of wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2018)

All In is going to be posted to NJPW World on a delay. So I guess I'll be checking out Pentagon/Omega after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Aug 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> If ESPN was going to hire one of the wwe sideline reporters other than Renee.. who should they choose?
> 
> Charlie Caruso or Cathy Kelly?
> 
> (For some reason i was thinking about this the other day.  And i thought the choice would be a tough one.)



Renee is super valuable and WWE should do everything they can to keep her. Being wifed up to Dean gives WWE some advantage of retaining her.

Charly has improved a lot on the mic and is 2nd to Renee and she's been working out and looks pretty fine.

Cathy Kelly is great in her role and she is probably the most beautiful girl on the roster.

ESPN would love to have either of the 3... they'd probably go after Cathy imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Watching NXT TV and aside from the terrible Aliyah/Dakota Kai match it's been a pretty good set up episode. The one thing that is probably questionable, albeit very smart booking, is that they're presenting their cool heels as tweeners with actual character motivations that fit them. 

I really want Keith Lee and Ricochet to succeed in this company. Ricochet is pretty smooth on the mic and is already ahead of someone like Finn Balor as a babyface talker. Keith Lee just oozes charisma and has such amazing athleticism for his size.

I want Dijak to succeed as well but dude is getting zero run. I don't get why he doesn't have Roddy Strong's spot in UE. They're all under 6 foot and they don't exactly project toughness. Dude would improve the group's look by a lot. That way you can mistakenly push Cole as their main eventer, keep ReDragon together or swap one for Dijak for the midcard spot.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Renee is super valuable and WWE should do everything they can to keep her. Being wifed up to Dean gives WWE some advantage of retaining her.
> 
> Charly has improved a lot on the mic and is 2nd to Renee and she's been working out and looks pretty fine.
> 
> ...


I think Cathy and Charly are both really good in different ways.  So it comes down to what ESPN is looking for.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 30, 2018)

They're letting Keith Lee keep the Spirit Bomb


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir io said in an interview that she wants to fight Asuka!  We are getting closer dude.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir io said in an interview that she wants to fight Asuka!  We are getting closer dude.



They hate each other so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)

Io vs Auska...

Bell Rings....


*F A B O L O U S...........................................*

Carmella comes out and kicks their ass while shouting


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)

Will Roman ever get better on the mic?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)

but they can't get a push?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)

Damn... I forgot TJP existed


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> but they can't get a push?


Fuck Balor.  If he wanted a push he would come out as the demon every night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)

Sasha's hairline doesn't look great in that image either.  Yikes.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 31, 2018)

Anyone here picking up 2K19?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Anyone here picking up 2K19?


I always do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Will Roman ever get better on the mic?


Everyone has limits.

Look how nice Rock is giving free sex ed tips and even paying the guy for carrying his bags.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha's hairline doesn't look great in that image either.  Yikes.


Sasha seem like she'd have Hulk Hogan tier hair.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2018)

Ironic since it looks like Gulak is having way more fun than Alexa.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2018)

Alexa just busy thinking of getting those hands from Braun.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2018)

Just noticed the j/k 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa just busy thinking of getting those hands from Braun.


That's literally what it looks like she's thinking about right there. Holy shit!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ironic since it looks like Gulak is having way more fun than Alexa.


Gulak should be having fun.  He probably travels to all the live events but only has to work half the shows.

Another night off!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 


I saw this and immediately wondered what Meiko's reaction would be.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> 
> I saw this and immediately wondered what Meiko's reaction would be.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Will Roman ever get better on the mic?



Why are insulting our intelligence with this kind of posts?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ROFL fucking hit and runs on kids happening in Impact now?!??



Whoever wrote that shit deserves a raise


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Kairi will never have her respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Lmao.  The wrestling nerds love the pwi 500.  They are probably going to cry when they see that the Miz is in the top 10.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lmao.  The wrestling nerds love the pwi 500.  They are probably going to cry when they see that the Miz is in the top 10.


Already can see all the bitching and crying on WF forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh shit. 3 AM?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 1, 2018)

Cena stealing Jann Lee from DOA's moves


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2018)

I can get AllIn free for us on ppv if we can all put the steps to do it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I can get AllIn free for us on ppv if we can all put the steps to do it


I’m dying to see what Kevin Owens will do at th PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2018)

Im five credits away from having all in ppv free


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 



Hot merch available!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm just gonna steal my neighbors cable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2018)

AllIn confirmed for WOAT card in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2018)

I missed the Cody NWA title match. I only caught the end of it and saw brandi getting elbowed and then laid out with her legs spread and booty exposed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2018)

Penta vs omega getting lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 1, 2018)

Jericho really done with WWE damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AllIn confirmed for WOAT card in the history of professional wrestling.


Seems like it was ultimately just a show.  A perfectly acceptable show.  It just didn't live up to the impossible hype.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jericho really done with WWE damn



Mark.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2018)

Jericho is fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seems like it was ultimately just a show.  A perfectly acceptable show.  It just didn't live up to the impossible hype.


Shut ur old dumb ass up white man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2018)

Entertaining event. I miss this type of feeling with wrestling. Refreshing and fun.

I dont know what Rukia meant by impossible hype. No one looked at cody vs mickie james husband and thought these matches were gonna tear the house down.

The hype was about the history being made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

It's okay.  Hopefully All In 2 will be better.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seems like it was ultimately just a show.  A perfectly acceptable show.  It just didn't live up to the impossible hype.


Still better than any ppvs raw and smackdown cook up nowadays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

Takeovers are better than All In.  And i even preferred Summerslam tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2018)

All in shutting on literally everything the main roster has done this year


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Seems like it was ultimately just a show.  A perfectly acceptable show.  It just didn't live up to the impossible hype.


 you are trolling right?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2018)

Crazy how WWE will insult your intelligence with every move they make.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2018)

people criticizing all in for the goofy side with dicks and such 
but are ok with retarded humor like bobby lashley's sisters and fucking shit like that? people actually prefer retared kids humor rather than a 4chan-tier massive troll ? wow


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Takeovers are better than All In.  *And i even preferred Summerslam tbh.*


Quit memeing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 2, 2018)

That dick shit was retarted and proves why no one takes ROH seriously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

It was an ROH PPV disguised as this grand independent event.

I'm glad I didn't attend.  ROH fans are disgusting.  Worse than the monster truck crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

Cody should have thanked Vince McMahon for teaching him everything he knows.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

Also.  Big Cass admitted that it was his fault that he was fired.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Also.  Big Cass admitted that it was his fault that he was fired.


I mean was anyone insinuating it wasn't?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean was anyone insinuating it wasn't?


You would think Big Cass would at least expect future endeavors, right??


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cody should have thanked Vince McMahon for teaching him everything he knows.



Cody said he thinks of the event like Woodstock. Signal that hes not planning anything long term.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2018)

Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Crazy how WWE will insult your intelligence with every move they make.



Why are you passing the blame on WWE?? You just insulted everyone of us last week when you asked us if Roman is gonna get better


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??



CM Punk can’t wrestle anymore. He probably got traumatized by getting his ass kicked at UFC, twice!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??



Likely worried Cobana was within a 500 mile radius of the event and would have to talk to him.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??


He was in AJ Lee.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??


Smoking crack


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2018)

Teen titans>> teen titans go


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Stacy was one of my favorites.

Stacy, AJ, Torrie, Trish, Melina.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where was CM Punk at all in?  What possible excuse could he have for not being there??



My uncle runs a boxing promotion. My best guess is money and brand protection. Punk might not see the point of making a widely anticipated reappearance at a small time show. 

He could also just be fed up with wrestling still, especially after the disastrous lawsuit with WWE and then Cabana.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He was in AJ Lee.



More likely AJ Lee was in him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

I haven’t been keeping up with Boruto.  Is Sarada the Hokage yet?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> More likely AJ Lee was in him.


Punk into pegging?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you guys all in for Raw tonight?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys all in for Raw tonight?


Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nope.


But HBK!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys all in for Raw tonight?



I completely forgot it was tonight. Will tune in to def watch opening segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But HBK!


Yawn


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Bella Twins return "in the ring" being advertised. Asleep already .


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But HBK!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 3, 2018)

Like 5 years from now we gonna be using the network to watch shit from years like 2015.

Will be wild


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Bella Twins return "in the ring" being advertised. Asleep already .


I don’t believe you.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe you.


----------



## Legend (Sep 3, 2018)

I thoroughly enjoyed ALL IN over the weekend

Also to my fellow football fans

New Fantasy Football League Link and Info


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like 5 years from now we gonna be using the network to watch shit from years like 2015.
> 
> Will be wild


We'll be talking about how much better 2014-2015 was compared to 2017-5 years from now if we haven't already. The quality dip in the raw/smackdown matches is sad, we at least had that going for us even when the feuds were still shit in 2014-15.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Roman better not be out in the first segment.  That's just too repetitive.  I won't watch if wwe pulls that stunt!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

So starting the show off with how Dolph and Drew becoming baby faces.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Renee on commentary replacing coach.  Raw goes up 4 points just for that.

Also why does Strowman have to explain anything. Shield did 3v1 he got allies.

Also Strowman didn't look him in the eye, he kicked him when down.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

How are WWE going to justify Braun being in the wrong here? Braun is 100% correct


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How are WWE going to justify Braun being in the wrong here? Braun is 100% correct


Unlike Becky.  Braun has been a dick for months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Drew: Look at us!

I looked at Dolph and laughed.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

lmao Ziggler's part was cringeworthy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Unlike Becky.  Braun has been a dick for months.


Yeah. But he hasn't been a dick to Reigns. Hell Reigns should be pissed they interfered considering he wants to be a "fighting champion"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

That's it for me.

Roman has been in the opening segment for like 4 episodes in a row.

That's just too much.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

The fuck, they just took a shit on half the Raw roster with that run in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Drew: Look at us!
> 
> I looked at Dolph and laughed.


It really should be Drew, Braun and KO but WWE fucked the booking


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

lmao this shit is hilarious .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Nvm, the entire Raw roster a shit of they can't keep six people under control.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

I did see Balor get knocked out with one punch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

In retrospect I shouldn't be surprised.  This is the same company that had Truth and Miz strike fear in a roster that had Show and Henry on it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. But he hasn't been a dick to Reigns. Hell Reigns should be pissed they interfered considering he wants to be a "fighting champion"



Braun promised to cash in looking in the eye.  Basically meaning "This is the date and time I'm doing it." (RVD, Cena, Kennedy) then turned around when Roman was dead from an exhausting match basically doing it the cowards way like everyone else.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Fuck the Bellas


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Don't forget to Purge tomorrow night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Bellas starting off the matches, holy shit I can hear those channels changing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Someone hit me up when the Bellas are off my TV


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In retrospect I shouldn't be surprised.  This is the same company that had Truth and Miz strike fear in a roster that had Show and Henry on it.


They could spin it around however they want I was never going to buy such a stupid storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

This is sloppy, the fuck was that dive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who botched?



Brie, with her sage drop kicks and that flop of a dive that Logan didn't even connect a hit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

BRIE MOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Bellas most over faces on RAW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

WTF, Brie really wants to experience her husbands concussions with that botch dive again.   Fuck sakes, Riot Squad has Bayley and Sasha's number but are shit to the Bellas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Glad to see those veterans Riott Squad putting over those young up and comers in the Bellas


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Liv Morgan making a cum face while walking up the aisle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brie, with her sage drop kicks and that flop of a dive that Logan didn't even connect a hit.


Send Brie and Logan down to OVW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

How many times are these motherfuckers gonna wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How many times are these motherfuckers gonna wrestle.


Who?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

I don't get it..how do you risk the entertainment value of an entire show just to push Drew and Festus 2.0?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Gable deserves better than Roode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

The fuck, when did Chad and Bobby decide to become a tag team.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Probably tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Barring the opening sequence I've genuinely hated everything on RAW so far


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

This better end with Roode killing Chad and the return of Jason Jordan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Dammit just turn Roode heel before he's force to retire from the WWE and this is the memory we will have of him for those who haven't watched TNA.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

This is what Bobby Roode has been reduced to.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Barring the opening sequence I've genuinely hated everything on RAW so far


I turned the channel.  I saw Balor/Corbin advertised on twitter though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Nah. I'm done. I'm fucking done. Duckbutt? Who writes this? WHO?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

This friend called Chad Gable a dickbutt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

It's fucking job city with the talent in the ring right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Everyone ignores that Roode spent a lot of time as a tag team specialist because vince is likely screaming "Don't mention BEER or MONEY!"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince McMahon.


Shoot him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Roode was in a well know TNA heel stable in Team Canada.  He had great success in Beer Money.  He was TNA's champion at some point.  And Vince couldn't come up with pennies off the dollar to purchase that company at it's lowest.  No video library to remember an entertaining Roode.  We get this.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Roode smiling because he going coat tail ride this bitch...... for about a week before creative forgets that they've teamed up on the next show.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Roode's smile is worse than Balor's in sincerety


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Roode looked incredibly homo in that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Roode looked incredibly homo in that match.



Looks like he and Gables are going to be getting an invite to Balor's fun house.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Hopefully Alexa is here to cuck Braun and Buddy Murphy and get with Elias, resulting in a rare double cuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

They even got Alexa interrupting Elias? Man deserves better.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Why is this bitch cutting a face promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Welp my court mandated hour of community service is done, see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

These hoes need to shoot for Team Skeet.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

They better not pull this shit on FOX.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Damn Braun getting cucked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

CUCKING ENGAGED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

RONDA IS ANTI-CUCKING WTF


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Elias in there like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Drag mad af. Only he can call Natty his pet.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. I'm done. I'm fucking done. Duckbutt? Who writes this? WHO?




vinnie mac never gonna aim the show to the adults that grew up during cena's era huh?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Corey bullshitting out his ass. Started jujitsu in the last few weeks  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Welp Corbin being made more a bitch with that skit.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Shield to hold all titles after Hell in a cell confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2018)

Holy shit, that enthusiasm coming from Renee's voice.  Damn, Dean must have had a mundane time of his life during the honeymoon.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

I want to find the bastard who changed B-Team's theme. We need to have a "talk"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

At least we have credible Tag Champs now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler is a grand slam champion but Wade Barrett never got a World Title run. Life ain't fair.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

umm why is 205 guy with AoP?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dolph Ziggler is a grand slam champion but Wade Barrett never got a World Title run. Life ain't fair.



To be fair, every time Wade seemed like he was about to go on a run he got himself injured again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

IT SOUNDS LIKE A REALLY BAD SHOW DRAG!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> To be fair, every time Wade seemed like he was about to go on a run he got himself injured again.


I know. Why I said life ain't fair instead of Vince.
Still hope Wade comes back one day. He left on good terms so the door to return may still be there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Authors of Pain complete shit mode achieved


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know. Why I said life ain't fair instead of Vince.
> Still hope Wade comes back one day. He left on good terms so the door to return may still be there.



If he comes back I hope it's along the commentary first before getting into the ring.  He does great in WoS.

So Maverick is their manager now?  Ellering was perfect for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Hope WWE let AOP go ham for awhile to set them up for a Tag challenge.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope WWE let AOP go ham for awhile to set them up for a Tag challenge.



They should have had the Braun push but as a tag team.  Kill jobbers, then demand someone better a few months down the line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If he comes back I hope it's along the commentary first before getting into the ring.  He does great in WoS.
> 
> So Maverick is their manager now?  Ellering was perfect for them.


Yeah Wade is top tier on commentary. 
Drake as manager is interesting but I'm actually curious so mission accomplished there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Stone Cold sucking up to HHH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

I can't wait for Nikki to beat the shit out of Ronda.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Bitches be crazy booking here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

HBK has lost all his charisma.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Oh look, HHH's eternal best friend and gay lover who has handed him like three world titles is choosing HHH. 

I AM SO SHOCKED

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

The real big dog. That pop lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Someone fucking up on commentary laughing.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

A rare dead man appears


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

They really gonna waste an Undetaker appearance on labor day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

For someone who claims his home is Smackdown Undertaker sure does show up a lot on RAW and not Smackdown


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Damn Mark is choking up out there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Taker not being led to the ring by giant penis druids


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Undertaker anally devastating the HBgay


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

lol now we have to hear Michaels talk shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

HBK thinking he's worth millions for one match


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Undertaker, "Reminder- Triple H is booked for the match."


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK thinking he's worth millions for one match



I mean he is.

Millions of Venezualen Bolivars


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyway I'm tapping out. Third hour usually sucks the most and I got stuff to do.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyway I'm tapping out. Third hour usually sucks the most and I got stuff to do.


No ko tonight?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

IF FINN DOESN'T SHOW UP AS THE DEMON HE IS THE STUPIDEST friend IN WRESTLING HISTORY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Wait, there's another heel women's team besides the Riot Squad?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Wait, there's another heel women's team besides the Riot Squad?


There is not.  Quit lying!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Close-up of Bayley's face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Ember is a heel now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Why does Bobby Lashley look like he just got sucked off by Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2018)

Lol people clapping. Good job WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Smackdown only moving forward.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Swap Lita with Trish


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2018)

I completely forgot it was Monday lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

THIS BETTER FUCKING BE BIG POPPA PUMP


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

ROMAN STOLE A POLICE VAN THAT FUCKING CRIMINAL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Why is Kevin Owens helping Braun. What the fuck is this bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why is Kevin Owens helping Braun. What the fuck is this bullshit.


WWE and continuity do not mix.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE and continuity do not mix.



Seriously KO would be the first person to be helping the shield against Braun if there was some kind of continuity.  Also who were half the jobbers running out anyway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Liv Morgan making a cum face while walking up the aisle.


pics please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously KO would be the first person to be helping the shield against Braun if there was some kind of continuity.  Also who were half the jobbers running out anyway?



I could've sworn one of them was Zack Ryder


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I could've sworn one of them was Zack Ryder



I'm sure I saw Curt Hawkings out there along side Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> pics please.


Yeah, where is this?

@Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm genuinely pissed off that the best WWE could do with KO "quitting" was to have him return literally the next damn week to lay out Lashley. Pathetic.
And that's not even mentioning how retarded it was to have KO help Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm assuming Alexa is tired from the constant flights to Japan and back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

If anything KO should have been helping the Shield.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2018)

wwe has done what I thought impossible 
Making the shield look underwhelming


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

Ko gonna blame Lashley because hes not black enough


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

I saw on Twitter that the Shield refused medical attention.

Have to make them look tough!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

@WhatADrag 

This is what you missed on Raw:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> This is what you missed on Raw:



And she is schedule to face Miz and Maryse as the upcoming PPV along side her husband.  Imagine if she tries that same shit there. 


What the fuck was this?!  Didn't Owens get literally raped by the big guy and yet comes to help him out with the Shield.   It's time for pink slips in the back for creative and I don't care if the share holders have to force Vince out of that chair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Zelina vs Lana is a master class compared to Maryse vs Brie.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> This is what you missed on Raw:


Brie always was terrible as all hell. Just stay retired, bench.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> This is what you missed on Raw:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2018)

Oh my God, Brie Bella better chill. Is it that hard to give her a new move for her moveset?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan's return promos were fucking magical.


”If you actually believe I was the right gay...g-guy at the...” 
holy moly


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> This is what you missed on Raw:


 BRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEE


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

Kevin Owens wanted to be a cuck so bad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2018)

"I had a match with a rock." .


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Sep 4, 2018)

both Bryan and Brie shouldn't be doing suicide dives anymore as parents.

Last night's Raw was so bizarre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2018)

Yeah the crowd seemed most receptive to Taker and Michaels, and even that was weird. Taker came across as a bit heelish, but the fans love it. 

Maybe they should have found a way to integrate their match into the main storyline idk. That might have helped the guys better. The rest of stuff seemed like nonsense. ex: KO quits and then shows up a week later.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



So let me get this straight.  To improve AoP, the decided to team them up with a guy that is known as Rockstar Spud, was pinned by a kid an diapers, and was made the fool by a local midget in India.   Was it because that both members of AoP have an accent and that giving them someone with the Queen's English is an improvement.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Add another L for NXT tag teams that made it to the main roster and Vince and company had no idea what to do with.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Why did they dump Ellering?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why did they dump Ellering?


because it worked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Alexa has a decent country singing voice.  I want her to occasionally go to the ring and sing a song with Elias.  Less wrestling.  More entertaining please.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


New shield


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag
> 
> This is what you missed on Raw:


Crazy that there are people that try to blame this on Sarah Logan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> New shield


Drake looks stupid.  He should wear a suit and tie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Miz has to come out and save us from a bad promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Lol, Miz with those heel tactics.   Also Brie has the gall to come out after her performance yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Brie sucks on the mic!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Brie getting a lot of hate on twitter.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brie getting a lot of hate on twitter.


She shouldn't be in a ring unless its just her holding the baby with Bryan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Welp Brie with that heel attack at the end on the girl, endorsed by Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

swear I hate Vince


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

She attacked a 4 foot girl that wasn’t even paying attention!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Miz and Maryse definitely getting attacked at the restaurant.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

brie bella cant even roll a suit case right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Shut up Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

So Becky the anti hero the fans an get behind while baby face Flair being treated as a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2018)

They should replace Brie with Nikki in these segments. I bet people couldn’t tell the difference.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Becky needs to beat the fuck out of Charlotte at Hell in a Cell.

Maybe she can get disqualified for kicking too much ass?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Fuck the Iconics!  I hate them so goddamn much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

iconics gotta be a Vince lol thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Welp Paige channeling her inner Angle on a power trip.   Miz outsmarting DB and Brie though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

God damn, Maryse going hard on Carmie.   But damn Miz going hard on Truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

LMAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Why is it that I find myself more invested into the SmackDown feuds than any of Raws.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it that I find myself more invested into the SmackDown feuds than any of Raws.


More talent on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Miz and Joe killing it on the mic it has me fearing Vince might have them back on Raw soon to elevate Roman as a face.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

I hope AJ is banging Paige.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

The fuck is it with the insults tonight.  Damn Carmie tearing into Maryse.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Truth is a mastermind.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Push Truth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Hell in a Cell should end with Joe and Wendy kissing over the corpse of AJ Styles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

So Rusev/English facing the Bar next week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

My money is on the Bar.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank god Mixed Match Challenge is back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Lmao at the glasses Miz is wearing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Maryse and Carmella are hot and should be out there every match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Lol, well that main event was more entertaining than what we saw yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Good show.

I don't like that Almas and Vega were sacrificed at the end.  But whatever.  Not a big deal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2018)

Amazing in a two hour span they made this work yet with yesterday three hour show with Roman and Braun that ended up being a cluster fuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 4, 2018)

Damn that was a good episode.
And they made me do something I never thought I would. I actually enjoyed Carmella this week. RTruth the GOAT for that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

The Purge is commencing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope AJ is banging Paige.



What did AJ ever do to you to wish this evil on him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> What did AJ ever do to you to wish this evil on him.


It’s not what he did to me.  It’s what he didn’t do for Wendy!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2018)

Drag thought Rusev was black, y’all.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2018)

Remember when Rusev was submitting all the black talent on raw?

Drag must have forgotten that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 4, 2018)

My life is a lie.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2018)

Had test prep. Couldn't watch tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2018)

WWE really think we wanna see HHH, HBK, Taker, Trish, and Lita in 2018.

Get these nursing home fucks outta here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE really think we wanna see HHH, HBK, Taker, Trish, and Lita in 2018.
> 
> Get these nursing home fucks outta here.


Please create new stars!


----------



## Kuya (Sep 5, 2018)

It's a good thing WWE changed their mind and didnt turn Becky heel. 

Bad ass stone cold like Becky is what I wanna see and sounds like the crowd wants to see as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

Becky said "screw you" in a taped promo to a huge pop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2018)

Michaels and Taker video at 3million views in just a day.  

It's a shame nothing else could have been thought of for Taker's return.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

Samoa Joe saying “oh wendyyyyyy” will never get old.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

The Wendy taunts, R Truth looking for Carmella, Stone Cold Becky Lynch.  These things are better than anything I have seen on Raw all year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2018)

All In preshow did 200K viewers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

I have been telling anyone that will listen today how much Ronda Rousey sucks at this pro wrestling thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2018)

The cucking continues..


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2018)

Teegan got a tat above her ass

Freak


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 5, 2018)

The royal rumble winners had a good year.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2018)

Is Asuka even on anymore? lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

Meiko hit the Death Valley driver and advanced!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

It took everyone on Raw to do what Joe did by himself!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't think you guys understand how good Samoa Joe is.  He doesn't get nearly enough love on this board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2018)

6,000 draw for SD
1,000 stayed for 205 live.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2018)

- Live Gate: $458,525
- Merchandise: Every item sold out, no finite numbers from this
- FITE: Grossed more than $1 Million between Starrcast and ALL IN iPPV sales.
- Starrcast sold 11,000 tickets
- Pro Wrestling Tees did just under $500k of t-shirt sales
- Highspots had it's biggest merchandise day ever at the convention
- PPV Numbers: Not out yet and impossible to predict due to no prior reference point. Google Trends showed that this didn't have mainstream steam, but no wrestling show outside of WWE has shown that in recent memory.
- WGN Zero Hour: 196k Viewers. In line with station's top rated prime time shows, even on worst week of the night for TV and not in Prime time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> - Live Gate: $458,525
> - Merchandise: Every item sold out, no finite numbers from this
> - FITE: Grossed more than $1 Million between Starrcast and ALL IN iPPV sales.
> - Starrcast sold 11,000 tickets
> ...



Imagine being such a mark, that you traveled all the way to Chicago and bought a Joey Ryan big dick energy shirt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2018)

All In was the most successful Indy event of this century and it was done by an NWO tribute band

Shit was a success before they even went to air, though the event means more for NJPW than it does for the indy scene as a whole


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

Teagan Nox is painfully average. Can’t believe people wanted her to win it all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is Asuka even on anymore? lol



Gonna be really funny when Asuka has the worst booking out of the Japanese imports. VKM probably won't be able to tell the difference between Meiko and Asuka. Asuka gonna get pushed further down the card for changing her hair and ring gear without office approval.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2018)

Fucking WWE lol. They happy with Ronda coming out every week, beating everyone's ass and all the other girls making an appearance around her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

Its gonna be great when Nikki Bella beats the living shit out of Ronda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Gonna be really funny when Asuka has the worst booking out of the Japanese imports. VKM probably won't be able to tell the difference between Meiko and Asuka. Asuka gonna get pushed further down the card for changing her hair and ring gear without office approval.


Vince still letting his strong bias against asian women control him I see.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

Vince isn't a weeb. If he wanted some Nami titties, he'd push Asuka to the moon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2018)

Vince out of touch


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 6, 2018)

HBK coming out of retirement for oil money


LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

HBK confirmed for not a man of his word.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2018)

Please no. Not HBK too!1!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

This era is even more PG than I thought.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2018)

His match should be he comes to the ring.  Taker does the Guillotine chair shot (Big evil hardcore finisher) and just leave HBK dead in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

Why do these old assholes keep coming back?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why do these old assholes keep coming back?



Because majority of fans orgasm over Attitude Era, though most of them likely never saw an AE raw in their life.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Because majority of fans orgasm over Attitude Era, though most of them likely never saw an AE raw in their life.



Tbf though HBK was in the Attitude era for like a year. Some people think he's the GOAT in ring too. It's not the same as subjecting people to a heatless HHH/Undertaker match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2018)

AJ would fucking embarrass HBK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2018)

Joe would put HBK to sleep.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 6, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ would fucking embarrass HBK.


At this point in his life maybe, But that's one heck of a dream match regardless.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 7, 2018)

Luke Harper wrestled Ricochet at a NXT House Show. I wonder if they'll let him go solo if the Rowan injury rumors are true


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2018)

Tyler Breeze wrestled on the same house show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Luke Harper wrestled Ricochet at a NXT House Show. I wonder if they'll let him go solo if the Rowan injury rumors are true


Remember when Harper wrestled Orton at a PPV?  And it ended up being the best match on the card?

Harper followed that up by winning a title opportunity after winning a battle royal.  Unfortunately wwe decided that AJ tied him.  AJ won the tiebreaker match the next week.  And that was the end of Harper as a singles.  (Even though the crowd was behind him.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Tbf though HBK was in the Attitude era for like a year. Some people think he's the GOAT in ring too. It's not the same as subjecting people to a heatless HHH/Undertaker match.



But HBK is THE GOAT WWE wrestler


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 7, 2018)

Penta and Fenix better have the Chris Hero deal because if they get up to the main roster they'll be jobbing to IRS and Mr.Perfect's sons.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Penta and Fenix better have the Chris Hero deal because if they get up to the main roster they'll be jobbing to IRS and Mr.Perfect's sons.



As they should. Why the hell would two sons of legends lose to masked vanilla midgets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ would fucking embarrass HBK.



Hmm that's a tricky one. I wonder what story you could write between the two of them.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 7, 2018)

Luke and Breeze surprising the NXT crowd is pretty cool they should do that more often

I remember the Sami vs. Cesaro matches being super lit


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2018)

WWE needs to get back to fun storylines again!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE needs to get back to fun storylines again!


I forgot hornswoggle would try to fuck every diva he could get his hands on at one point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2018)

Lol took a break from wrestling when they first announced that it was Hornswoggle .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lol took a break from wrestling when they first announced that it was Hornswoggle .


Beniot and Kennedy killed the angle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

Hornswaggle got one of the biggest pops of the year in Saudi Arabia.  That’s a fucking fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hornswaggle got one of the biggest pops of the year in Saudi Arabia.  That’s a fucking fact.


That place was full of big jimmy's that's why.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

These guys are fantastic actors!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> These guys are fantastic actors!



JBL wasn't acting.  JBL was just being JBL.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2018)

.

I went to a TNA event once in Coney Island. I remember a bunch of suspicious looking folks linked up to see the girls for a meet and greet. The Dudley Boys were there too. Cool af.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2018)

Dude looks ready to kidnap Bliss and she looks uncomfortable as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

Wrestling fans have a screw loose.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

Botchamania.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

First match of the Mixed Match Challenge announced.  More Braun vs KO.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> First match of the Mixed Match Challenge announced.  More Braun vs KO.


continuity doesn't exist in wwe anymore so no big deal.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling fans have a screw loose.


they overlap with anime fans now so its not too surprising to me that there are these creepy stalker type of fans for the females on the same tier of idol fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> First match of the Mixed Match Challenge announced.  More Braun vs KO.



Day 1 Braun bullies KO
Day 2 KO helps Braun vs Shield
Day 3 Braun bullies KO

Times like this make me miss Russo, even he wasn't this stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> These guys are fantastic actors!



Finlay and Hornswoggle sold that segment like they knew its gonna be for the Oscars.

Roman Reigns wish he could act and sell those promos like those champs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 9, 2018)

SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT! SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

Smackdown’s main event this week will be Brie Bella vs Maryse???  Huh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown’s main event this week will be Brie Bella vs Maryse???  Huh?


Bellas are a cancer man. Who tf wants to see this shit as the main event?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2018)

The Bellas have channel changing heat with me, especially Brie.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2018)

I still don't get why they try to push Brie mode.  I mean it's basically celebrating a psychotic, drunk, bratty, piece of trash who blames everyone but themselves for the problems they bring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

What kind of moves did Brie do before she married Daniel Bryan and copied his moveset?  I seriously can’t think of anything that she does that isn’t from him.  Maybe a Bella Buster?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What kind of moves did Brie do before she married Daniel Bryan and copied his moveset?  I seriously can’t think of anything that she does that isn’t from him.  Maybe a Bella Buster?



She rolled into the ring and pinned Nickies opponents.  That's all i remember.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

COACH HAS BEEN DEMOTED PERMINANTLY


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose is a stay-at-home husband living off his wife's paycheck!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Fucking Joe made me laugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown’s main event this week will be Brie Bella vs Maryse???  Huh?


Nice. Dont have to watch wwe at all this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What kind of moves did Brie do before she married Daniel Bryan and copied his moveset?  I seriously can’t think of anything that she does that isn’t from him.  Maybe a Bella Buster?



Brie Mode.

Also before they left the first time, Brie was acting like a technician and worked the arm a lot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2018)

Btw, Brie is such a huge star, she's the only wrestler that can appear on both brands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2018)

Even Sable was a better wrestler than Brie is. Atleast she could a powerbomb or some shit, Brie's one of the WOAT wrestlers in a major fed ever. 

And big ups to WWE shuffling Coach out. He's on the new Madden and I mute it so I don't have to hear his terrible commentary. Renee actually knows the product which will create a marked improvement from Coach.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah Coach oozes with disinterest also. Something is really off about his delivery, even when he tries.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

Coach instantly made me miss Booker T.  And I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2018)

If we did a power ranking of the commentary teams including NXT and the C-shows I'm pretty sure Coachman would likely be at or near the bottom for everyone. I don't get how you can hate Mauro but employ Coachman. I get that VKM thinks these matches are movies and the commentator is supposed to tell a story but fuck man his inputs have made everyone worse.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2018)

Renee adds nothing to the commentary. She's basic af. They're better off eliminating the three man booth and sticking to two announcers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

I like a 2 man.

And I agree.  Renee is extremely quiet on commentary and contributes little.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2018)

Coach is utter shit but wasn't he one of the guys from ESPN being accused of sexually harassing the female co workers?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 10, 2018)

Less Renee in front of the camera :sad


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2018)

With Renee there's at least some upside but with Coachman it's just one more thing that makes the current state of WWE awful


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Less Renee in front of the camera :sad


Charli or Cathy with a promotion.

I do enjoy the Miz or Samoa Joe putting Renee down though tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

These guys are fucking losers!  Talk about thrown together!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee adds nothing to the commentary. She's basic af. They're better off eliminating the three man booth and sticking to two announcers.



I was thinking inviting more wrestlers to do commentary by match could be a good idea.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nice. Dont have to watch wwe at all this week.


0% chance i watch Raw tonight.  Would much rather just play Spider-Man.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 0% chance i watch Raw tonight.  Would much rather just play Spider-Man.


Definitely rather spend that 3 hours playing more Spidey than sitting through Vince's fucked up wet dream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Also probably not going to watch tonight. Mainly interested in HHH's response to Taker. das about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I was thinking inviting more wrestlers to do commentary by match could be a good idea.



That's pretty much what started both Austin and Rock getting over was when they were allowed to go out and join commentary at times.  Austin himself points it out.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That's pretty much what started both Austin and Rock getting over was when they were allowed to go out and join commentary at times.  Austin himself points it out.



Yeah might as well do it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

I think wrestlers get neutered on commentary too much.  Someone lik Kevin Owens would probably be great.  But he needs carte blanche to say what he wants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Again why is Owens helping Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again why is Owens helping Braun.


That’s blowing up my twitter right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Welp in under a minute the entire heel roster a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Well I'm done.  Don't care who wins, Riot's stock drops just for facing Nikki.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

"Don't assault police officers"  The fuck was that incident in Texas with Roman then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2018)

Kevin Owens is the biggest cuck in this fed and that includes Buddy Murphy.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think wrestlers get neutered on commentary too much.  Someone lik Kevin Owens would probably be great.  But he needs carte blanche to say what he wants.



Speaking of Kevin Owens.  The character's actions last week and at the start of raw this week has put me in a "I can't respect you." position now.  You're basically back up to a guy that tried to kill you for months on end and he only stopped because he turned his focus elsewhere 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Big Show is still employed?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Damn I feel awkward watching this for some reason..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Big Show is still employed?



Might as well have him do something while still employed under the company.  

Any recommendations for any anime series on Cruchyroll as of current that I can watch right now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well have him do something while still employed under the company.
> 
> Any recommendations for any anime series on Cruchyroll as of current that I can watch right now.


Overlord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Overlord.



Been keeping up with that from season one.  Past few episode made damn well sure that Ainz isn't playing around for this season.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Some people were booing the Undertaker.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Lmao they make Taker look heelish wow


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Lmao they make Taker look heelish wow



Might as well make him have his ministry/dark side theme just to go all the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well have him do something while still employed under the company.
> 
> Any recommendations for any anime series on Cruchyroll as of current that I can watch right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Dean is goofy again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean is goofy again.


Renee is the breadwinner for them now. He don't need to try again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean is goofy again.


Vinnie Mac gotta have his comedy!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean is goofy again.


No, seriously?  Wacky Dean is back?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, seriously?  Wacky Dean is back?



He was being wackey to the cop that he and Seth brought in to threaten to arrest Corbin.  Ending the segment with "I'll call you next time I'm in jail." with some of his old style talking before that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


What in the fuck?!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Foley reffing Roman vs Braun.  Foley gonna die.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2018)

Foley gonna get thrown off the cell for no reason.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

Damn, this show is still on?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn, this show is still on?



Yeah and Renee was just now obviously being yelled at by Vince for cheering Balor win.  They zoomed on them, she was shaking her head like she was being scolded.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2018)

I knew there would be someone brave on Twitter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2018)

Just tuning in again, so who is suppose to be the heel here.   Roman standing strong but hearing more boos than cheers.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuning in again, so who is suppose to be the heel here.   Roman standing strong but hearing more boos than cheers.



The crowd is heel for hating on a guy that is objectively better in all manners than the guy they love.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Don't make him talk though.  Let Zelina do that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2018)

This "deal" that Owens made with Corbin better lead to some huge payback on Strowman down the line.  I mean fine have him feud with Lashley for the time being but he better get back at Braun for having him play a crash test dummy during their feud.  Also, creative should have come up with a better way for Owens to have return than having him help Braun.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah and Renee was just now obviously being yelled at by Vince for cheering Balor win.  They zoomed on them, she was shaking her head like she was being scolded.



Yeah that was awkward. Cole also kept cutting her off at one point. You could tell Vinxe was demanding he make a point.

Its alright though. Her voice sounds fresh and new.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What in the fuck?!


Nattie is such a fucking geek.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah that was awkward. Cole also kept cutting her off at one point. You could tell Vinxe was demanding he make a point.
> 
> Its alright though. Her voice sounds fresh and new.


“Woah” and “oh my gosh” and “wow” are her main contributions so far.  She really doesn’t offer a lot. She will be gone before 2019 if she doesn’t improve.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> This "deal" that Owens made with Corbin better lead to some huge payback on Strowman down the line.  I mean fine have him feud with Lashley for the time being but he better get back at Braun for having him play a crash test dummy during their feud.  Also, creative should have come up with a better way for Owens to have return than having him help Braun.



They already skipped around it by saying "I'm annoyed with the shield as much as anyone." comment.  Basically he doesn't care that Braun tried to kill him every week for about 3 months.  Shield in his eyes being annoying was more important.  Which is why as a Character I have no interest in him anymore.

If I had that kind of power the first and only thing I'd be doing is making sure the guy who tried to murder me repeatedly would be in hospital.  It's not hard writing.  Would Austin have come back from injury and first thing he did help Rikishi because say DX annoyed him a week after Rikishi did his "I did it for the Rock." speech.  Of course not.  Austin would have used that freedom to try to murder Rikishi.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They already skipped around it by saying "I'm annoyed with the shield as much as anyone." comment.  Basically he doesn't care that Braun tried to kill him every week for about 3 months.  Shield in his eyes being annoying was more important.  Which is why as a Character I have no interest in him anymore.
> 
> If I had that kind of power the first and only thing I'd be doing is making sure the guy who tried to murder me repeatedly would be in hospital.  It's not hard writing.  Would Austin have come back from injury and first thing he did help Rikishi because say DX annoyed him a week after Rikishi did his "I did it for the Rock." speech.  Of course not.  Austin would have used that freedom to try to murder Rikishi.


Vince probably thinks its funny having KO be a kiss ass friend around Braun after he beat KO senseless for months on end. lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

I felt like I got a lot accomplished tonight.  This was a good lesson.  The evening is longer when you don’t let Raw eat up three hours!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

WWE had a list for Undertaker's top five rivals over the weekend.  And they had the audacity to put HHH #1.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE had a list for Undertaker's top five rivals over the weekend.  And they had the audacity to put HHH #1.



#1 Kane
#2 Mankind
#3 HBK
#4 Edge

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2018)

Didnt see one second of Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> “Woah” and “oh my gosh” and “wow” are her main contributions so far.  She really doesn’t offer a lot. She will be gone before 2019 if she doesn’t improve.



RAW is going to need a storyline reset at some point. Not sure what the hell they can do to program for three hours of television though. Ending the brand split is the only immediate solution I can see to fixing it. The brand split and GM concept seem to both be cancerous to both shows. Not believable and counterproductive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2018)

Drag too busy posting tranny porn on discord to watch RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



You know full well that in 20 years, the robotic head of Vince is going to hire their kids just to continue the feud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2018)

"Sabu : She is the 1st non ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but she is one of many cock sucker's"

on Rene Young becoming full time commentator lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "Sabu : She is the 1st non ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but she is one of many cock sucker's"
> 
> on Rene Young becoming full time commentator lol.


Brave words.  He's gonna be in trouble for that one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 11, 2018)

Why the fuck is Sabu going to care, dude has been a crazy fuck since the 90's, it's the guys gimmick


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 11, 2018)

You guys see the so called "leaked" card for Evolution?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2018)

So Hardy opening up the night.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys see the so called "leaked" card for Evolution?


Post it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Hardy opening up the night.


Hardy sucks as a promo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys see the so called "leaked" card for Evolution?


Never mind.  I looked at it.

It’s just a bunch of boring nostalgia matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2018)

Hardy standing tall over Orton tonight probably means Orton wins the HotC math.  Probably reversing the Twist of Fate into an RKO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2018)

Holy shit, Miz going in hard on DB'd marriage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Boring promo from AJ.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> "Sabu : She is the 1st non ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but she is one of many cock sucker's"
> 
> on Rene Young becoming full time commentator lol.



This fool Sabu crazy as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

R Truth vs Almas for the first time ever!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Carmella is a lot more tolerable now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Almas ran away too quick.  The ref didn’t even have a chance to make the 3 count.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2018)

They really doing  the on screen words again?  @GioGio


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes.  Braun and Alexa will go all the way!  I have been waiting for this!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Terrible Asuka/Naomi promo though.  Ouch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Maryse’s music got my attention.  Haven’t heard that in a while.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 11, 2018)

Becky is the most badass face in professional wrestling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2018)

SD solid tonight. Looking forward to its part in HIAC. For what its worth RAW's matches should be decent too despite the abysmal build up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brave words.  He's gonna be in trouble for that one.


Sabu in too much pain to give a darn what he says.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

I think Asuka has still only lost four matches.  But boy does she feel dead.

The promo tonight was a new low.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2018)

And sadly if she goes to RAW she'll only get added to the Rousey fanclub

I don't get why they see talent as a zero sum game. You can develop multiple people at once. Fans have the intelligence to like more than one person a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

They definitely don't respect the audience at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 11, 2018)

Vince really hates Buddy Murphy doesn't he?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2018)

lmao that's a, "I fucked" face.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao that's a, "I fucked" face.


It's an inside joke between Braun and Bliss.

"If you only knew."

Lord Trollbias is right.  Murphy is going to shoot up the offices in Connecticut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince really hates Buddy Murphy doesn't he?



It turns out it might be because Buddy Murphy wanted to be on 205 when Triple H took over instead of Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It turns out it might be because Buddy Murphy wanted to be on 205 when Triple H took over instead of Raw.


I mean its worked out for him. Dude would be just another jobber who'd be lucky seeing TV time if he was on RAW meanwhile on 205 he gets into actual good storylines and is pretty much the highest ranked Heel on there barring maybe Gulak and is most likely winning the Cruiserweight Title at the Australian show.
Hell I'd rather take my chances with 205 than RAW if I was in a similar situation the way RAW is headed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean its worked out for him. Dude would be just another jobber who'd be lucky seeing TV time if he was on RAW meanwhile on 205 he gets into actual good storylines and is pretty much the highest ranked Heel on there barring maybe Gulak and is most likely winning the Cruiserweight Title at the Australian show.
> Hell I'd rather take my chances with 205 than RAW if I was in a similar situation the way RAW is headed.



True, not arguing against that.

Just pointing out Vince being Vince and how vindictive he can be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> True, not arguing against that.
> 
> Just pointing out Vince being Vince and how vindictive he can be.


Agreed. Man really needs to stop. He's 70+ years old. Too old to be doing that kind of petty shit anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Agreed. Man really needs to stop. He's 70+ years old. Too old to be doing that kind of petty shit anymore.



I'm telling you, if there is research into clinical immortality.  Vince's millions are likely funding it just so he can stay alive to spite others.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

It's sad that you can count on one hand how many things are good about WWE TV between 5 hours of live TV. Watching shit on YT and then tuning in for the PPV seems like the optimal way to watch at this point. The fall from grace has been real. Look at where we were in 2016 and look at the company now, this shit is trash and no amount of self inflicted genjutsu is going to change that. Ryan Ward needs to get control back because Road Dogg is fucking awful.

They're still writing Becky as a heel because we're supposed to want to cheer Ric Flair's lopsided titty'd daughter


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2018)

Heard Shield got arrested on raw and they got out of it by bribing the mayor, cop or whatever.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Heard Shield got arrested on raw and they got out of it by bribing the mayor, cop or whatever.



They were threatened, walked out.  Then came back in (Dean and Seth) with a "We're not the shield." reply and had a Sherrif with them.  Point out Corbin must have done something illegal last week.  Almost got him arrested.  Dean and the Sherrif went out, Dean turned goofy again.  Seth gets tag team title match for HIAC.

Honestly grand scheme of it is nothing out of the ordinary since AE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I heard Baron Corbin came off as sensible in a segment with the Shield.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Release Asuka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

Feels good not watching this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Release Asuka.


I feel really bad for her now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

I saw some thumbnail that had Asuka in her Joker Kana gimmick and saying she should go heel. Too bad they fucked her over with their "this is the big leagues" booking. 

But hey atleast we get Brie Bella getting main event TV time and Nicki/Rousey, you know the stuff all the fans were asking for, even the casuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Drag mad af they don't feature Natty enough for him to watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

Natty is basically Brutus Beefcake of the Women’s division


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> But hey atleast we get Brie Bella getting main event TV time and Nicki/Rousey, you know the stuff all the fans were asking for, even the casuals.



I dunno if you're joking, but this actually is what the fans wanted.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I dunno if you're joking, but this actually is what the fans wanted.



Really? This seems more like them putting a match they think will generate buzz rather than a match people actually want sort of like HHH/Undertaker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Really? This seems more like them putting a match they think will generate buzz rather than a match people actually want sort of like HHH/Undertaker.



The Bellas are the most popular women on the roster. Why wouldn't fans want to see them wrestle?

Well...not Brie, she's just popular because she's Daniel's wife and the tv show. But I've been to forums where people actually want to see Nikki wrestle Asuka, Ronda, etc etc because she wrestles a "strong style"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Asuka should go to Raw and be a heel there.  Raw is in desperate need of a good female heel.  I don't think they can do Ronda vs the Riott Squad as a big time program.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Vince likes Zelina Vega way more than he likes Asuka tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Zelina is young and speaks English and Vince understands why people would find her attractive, since she's not Asian.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Zelina is a bigger star than Austin Aries.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Austin Aries is a manlet.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Bellas are the most popular women on the roster. Why wouldn't fans want to see them wrestle?
> 
> Well...not Brie, she's just popular because she's Daniel's wife and the tv show. But I've been to forums where people actually want to see Nikki wrestle Asuka, Ronda, etc etc because she wrestles a "strong style"



Seeing them wrestle isn’t the same as being in a feud with Rousey though to me. She could wrestle someone else and they’d still get Nicki’s drawing power. I mean what are Sasha or Ember Moon doing that she can’t wrestle one of them?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

That so-called Evolution card circulating the web yesterday.  Asuka would be lucky if it's real.  Getting matched up with Ember would be extremely fortunate for her.

But it also proves that wwe really has nothing for her.  Facing an nxt rival that is on a different brand.  Talk about not moving forward with your career.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Seeing them wrestle isn’t the same as being in a feud with Rousey though to me. She could wrestle someone else and they’d still get Nicki’s drawing power. I mean what are Sasha or Ember Moon doing that she can’t wrestle one of them?



Nikki is the longest reigning women's Champion. It’s natural to have her wrestle Ronda. Ember Moon might as well be a jobber at this point. She’s Dana Brooke level on the card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Asuka and Naomi need to start a dancing gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I hated the streak.  But I'm still really sad about Asuka.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nikki is the longest reigning women's Champion. It’s natural to have her wrestle Ronda. Ember Moon might as well be a jobber at this point. She’s Dana Brooke level on the card.



Isn’t she technically the longest reigning Divas Champ? I personally don’t mind Nicki but it’s basically a face vs face match with 2 established stars who no one really clamored for. The Embermoon thing was more about whatever feud Nicki is in will get attention and whatever feud Ronda is in will get even more attention. 

I’m not sure it matters who Ronda faces and if it’s about doing press for the event then she’s shown herself to be a shitty promoter on the talk/radio show circuit. I guess Nicki will do the media alongside her but that’s typical WWE shit where they don’t really maximize part timers time with the company by pairing them with other talent who could use the attention to build actual heat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

They're foreshadowing the Bellas jumping Ronda. Or at least it seems that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

Tom brady or aaron rodgers


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Asuka has made me appreciate Becky Lynch.  Becky must be really good to be so popular after being fed a plate of shit for so long.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka has made me appreciate Becky Lynch.  Becky must be really good to be so popular after being fed a plate of shit for so long.


How does Asuka make you appreciate Becky Lynch


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How does Asuka make you appreciate Becky Lynch


I have reached the conclusion that Becky is better than Asuka.  All around.  

As soon as they took the streak away and started to treat her like every other superstar.. she immediately went on the decline.

Becky was on the back burner for years.  Still getting good reactions even before she became Stone Cold Becky.

Asuka might be slightly better at wrestling.  But Becky is better overall.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

I got no time to deal with that idiotic mindset


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I think it's been proven. If you are really good then you are really good.  And there's really nothing wwe can do to prevent you from getting to where you belong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Drag can only accept Natty or Bayley being better than Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Just admit Becky is better.  Jesus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't care if people like Becky more than Asuka. Your reasoning is dumb. 
You are trying to compare Asuka's last few months with Becky's three years of mistreatment. 
Obviously Becky being on the main roster for so long and being underutilized has built up a lot of tension.
Becky's situation is another Daniel Bryan effect.


You just wanted to throw shade at a Japanese wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I think Asuka is really good.  I said as much.

But I also remember when Asuka first got called up.  Remember she feuded with Emma after having some squash matches on Raw.  The casual WWE audience really didn’t give her a great reaction.  It was okay, but not great.  And I see a lot of signs now that she is headed back in that direction.

I don’t remember that every happening to Becky at any period in the last year and a half.  She could be off tv for months shooting a movie with the Miz.  And she immediately came back to a big pop.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

There you go again trying to compare someone that's been around since last October with someone the casual audience has known since 2015.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

My whole point numbnuts is that even when Becky was new to the casual audience.. she wasn't in trouble like Asuka is now!


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)

not really


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

This thing about me not liking Japanese wrestlers is bullshit.  I'm actually watching Stardom right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2018)

Bayley being better than Asuka?? 

Gtfo with shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> This fool Sabu crazy as hell.



But he’s right. I won’t be surprised if Renee sucked Fat Wyatt too


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> But he’s right. I won’t be surprised if Renee sucked Fat Wyatt too



I wonder if he's talking about anyone specifically


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I like Japanese women more than anyone you have ever met in your life.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

@Jake CENA 

I know you aren't scared.  Level with us.  Does Renee suck on commentary?  What do you think?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Samoa Joseph at the Mae Young Classic!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Cedric’s wife fucking sucks. I hope she doesn’t get signed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

She cosplay wrestles as Storm?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

I would rather have that American ninja girl than half the roster.  At least she does some fun acrobatic shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> My whole point numbnuts is that even when Becky was new to the casual audience.. she wasn't in trouble like Asuka is now!



Becky was getting jobbed out to Sasha and Charlotte on Raw and was clearly positioned as not being on the level of those other 2. She was lucky to even be in the Mania match but they did everything to establish that Charlotte and Sasha were a step above Becky. It actually made the SD Women's title look weaker by comparison.

And when Becky was new to the casual audience she had Paige caddying for her and the porno stable name.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2018)

Some weak wrestlers in this bracket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Some weak wrestlers in this bracket.


There were no interesting matches on the schedule tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

At least we set up Meiko vs Mercedes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

Charlotte and Sasha at Summerslam.  Go back and watch that entire match some time.

That’s a * match.  It was terrible and it has a couple of glaring botches like that.

Dave drastically overrated one of the worst women’s ppv matches of the last three years.  I think Alexa vs Naomi at 2016 is the only match that was worse.  But at least no one almost got killed in that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

No one was ready John.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2018)

The worst thing about this one was green Nia’s dopey face after the botch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA
> 
> I know you aren't scared.  Level with us.  Does Renee suck on commentary?  What do you think?



I miss JBL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2018)

Come one man. That wasn’t John’s fault  those dumbfucks weren’t paying attention!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

Didn't he leave on bad terms in his last run.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't he leave on bad terms in his last run.


I think they forgot to tell Bautista that.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2018)

He might just be talking shit. He should know Vince isn't going to extend anything to anyone complaining on Twitter.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Honestly we should just watch old episodes of Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly we should just watch old episodes of Raw and Smackdown.


The only acceptable solution.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't think Batista left on bad terms he just left. He had issues with the way he was booked because he thought they set him up to fail by making booking him as a face. He knew the crowd wanted him as a heel and felt even more put out by crowds revolting and hijacking shows till Bryan was made apart of the Mania story. 

He's even said if he came back he only wants to do house shows and wants more control over his character. They seem willing to downplay his celebrity status from Guardians for sure though, but that's probably because he made it without having to do their shitty movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Everyone gets a custom belt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2018)

Batista needs to shut his blue ass up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Batista lost his damn mind and forgot who he was talking to for a sec.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

sango's brother was a brat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)

omfg


post some of your fave openings closings


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

Wrestling to the extreme in this one.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> omfg
> 
> 
> post some of your fave openings closings


Very underrated OP you posted right there. 

Here's one of my favorite OPs. Probably in my top 5.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2018)

Omg
Brace yourself.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> goat shit here


DOES are dem boys.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Omg
> Brace yourself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)

That was evil.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Eureka 7 had a couple of good openings.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2018)

Best opening
Best anime

Fight me anyone who disagrees (In hell in a cell if need be)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Best opening
> Best anime
> 
> Fight me anyone who disagrees (In hell in a cell if need be)


I'm gonna piledrive you from the top of the cell.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2018)

In UK this and Cowboy bebop were shown back to back.  Was good times that we'll never have again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> In UK this and Cowboy bebop were shown back to back.  Was good times that we'll never have again


They were both Toonami shows in the US.  But I'm pretty sure Outlaw Star was after school and Bebop was after dark Toonami.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2018)

GOAT opening will always be 4kids One Piece


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2018)

Who exactly is modding the Naruto anime section?

I had a post deleted in the Boruto anime thread this morning because I said my favorite part of the episode was when Karin saved her daughter Sarada.

This was deleted because it was a troll/off topic post.  How exactly???  The person modding that section is a pussy.  Smfh.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They were both Toonami shows in the US.  But I'm pretty sure Outlaw Star was after school and Bebop was after dark Toonami.



They were part of a 2 hour slot for me in the UK from about midnight until 2am.  Basically it was Spawn, Bebop, Outlaw star, DBZ.  They followed up with DBGT, gave it a chance but uuuuuuuugh.  Saturdays it was basically Anime or Kung Fu movie of the week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Eureka 7 had a couple of good openings.




I miss Bandai Ent. box sets.  They included the sound tracks to some series.  Eureka Seven being one of them.   Hell it's one of the reasons I got the special editions for Ghost in the Shell SAC and 2nd GiG because of the sound tracks included.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 13, 2018)

Crazy how the megaman battle network anime had a OP like this on it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

Enjoying watching these series back in the day.  RIP my model kits. 

Also fuck you ViZ Media for not re-releasing the series for each.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

It's interesting, we get all the original openings of Naruto for Toonami except "Rocks".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2018)

Would love to see the LN sequel of these two animated.  As much as I love both series the ending of GGG Final and Betterman left a bit of a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting, we get all the original openings of Naruto for Toonami except "Rocks".



Shit blew my mind watching naruto on the internet and that opening started the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


One Piece brah


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 14, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

The Naruto anime was really fucking good for the first 70 or so episodes.  So what happened?  Why did it go downhill?  Why did the animation get worse?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

They kept dumping filler stories into it and messed up the animation. There's one episode with Nagato vs. Naruto that was memed to death.

But basically, the manga would quickly catch the anime unless they dumped nonsense filler in.

From interviews after the series, it seems that the mangaka also burned out hard.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 14, 2018)

Kishi was burnt out after Pain Arc but kept going and going and it spiralled out of control from there.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2018)

Kishi should have taken a hiatus at some point to avoid the sharp decline in quality but I'm sure they wouldn't have let him even if he begged them.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They kept dumping filler stories into it and messed up the animation. There's one episode with Nagato vs. Naruto that was memed to death.
> 
> But basically, the manga would quickly catch the anime unless they dumped nonsense filler in.
> 
> From interviews after the series, it seems that the mangaka also burned out hard.


They need to make their version of Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood now.

I was thinking absolutely that they should reboot Naruto.  They can cut all of the filler out now.  They can spend more money and improve the animation quality.  Naruto can finally live up to its potential.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2018)

Kishi should’ve just made Sasuke a girl.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kishi should’ve just made Sasuke a girl.


I have a feeling the Naruto reboot could be a massive hit!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need to make their version of Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood now.
> 
> I was thinking absolutely that they should reboot Naruto.  They can cut all of the filler out now.  They can spend more money and improve the animation quality.  Naruto can finally live up to its potential.



The manga volume sales keep decreasing so something might happen. I have long suspected that Boruto will drag on and then end a lot faster than people think.

Would also he in favor of a reboot. I dont get why they didnt just continue the series with the main cast as like 21 or so.

I also cant stand the pairings by the way. The fangasming drives me nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

I think I read that Kishi wanted a reboot.  I think it's a no brainer to be honest.  Let's reboot and do it right this time!

The pairings don't make any sense.  But oh well.  I'm not as concerned about those.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have a feeling the Naruto reboot could be a massive hit!


If they cut off all the filler.

Lorddddd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2018)

Naruto filler, where Tony the fucking Tiger and the rejects from Darkstalkers make their debuts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2018)

Naruto had so many random bitches thirsting over him in the fillers.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

I think they are looking for someone with "Tiger" in their name next week  .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Naruto filler, where Tony the fucking Tiger and the rejects from Darkstalkers make their debuts.


What the fuck is that??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

Same rating as Lana.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2018)

Nese is rated too high.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Naruto filler, where Tony the fucking Tiger and the rejects from Darkstalkers make their debuts.


Jesus! They really didn't try with these designs. They're so out of place with the series. 

The fucked up part is that tony the tiger guy was the same guy from Ep 1. Talk about roiding out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

The Smackdown tag title match got moved to the pre-show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)

Is there a ppv or something


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2018)

Jason Jordan could be forced to retire


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

Aww man that sucks .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is there a ppv or something


You watching?


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jason Jordan could be forced to retire


This news been announced for months now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You watching?


Trying to figure out which is worse

the Cowboys or WWE


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

I don't watch NFL anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

He dead.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

The Stardom five star gp is down to its last two weekends.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 14, 2018)

Bray Wyatt being a mental midget on twitter is great. Dude actually responded to trolls asking how he got with Jojo like he doesn’t have a mirror. Ups for smashing though.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

Found myself watching this today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn, 13 years?

Tbf, I do remember watching and reading Naruto in my Air Force days.  And I got out of the military in 2006.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2018)

I remember watching some subbed eps before it aired on toonami and wondering wtf that intro theme was they used for the toonami airing at first.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2018)

Kakuzu and Pain jobbing to fucking genin.  Don't get me started.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2018)

Omg fat wyatt is screwing jojo again


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2018)

I saw the first 10 seconds of the opening for Naruto as a kid and turned it off. Started again back in 2007


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 15, 2018)

Doesn't Naruto have way more episodes of filler than actual anime? Kind of crazy that Studio Pierrot did an awesome ass job doing YYH then shat the bed with like 90% of Naruto. Tobito/Kakashi was basically the last great moment of the anime.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Doesn't Naruto have way more episodes of filler than actual anime? Kind of crazy that Studio Pierrot did an awesome ass job doing YYH then shat the bed with like 90% of Naruto. Tobito/Kakashi was basically the last great moment of the anime.



Yeah most of part 2 is filler. Boruto is all filler except for the last but I think we're supposed to accept it as cannon.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I saw the first 10 seconds of the opening for Naruto as a kid and turned it off. Started again back in 2007


Yeah not a very good OP to use to garner first impressions on the series. Not sure what toonami was thinking with that one. 



SoulTaker said:


> Doesn't Naruto have way more episodes of filler than actual anime? Kind of crazy that Studio Pierrot did an awesome ass job doing YYH then shat the bed with like 90% of Naruto. Tobito/Kakashi was basically the last great moment of the anime.


The consistent art and animation from Part 1 also took a dip between Part 1's filler hell and the start of Shippuden. As I remember outside of the episode or two from major fights per arc the majority of Shippuden would look off-model and poorly animated as fuck overall.



Raiden said:


> Yeah most of part 2 is filler. Boruto is all filler except for the last but I think we're supposed to accept it as cannon.


Don't forget the ridiculous amount of filler Part 1 even had after all the canon arcs for it were animated. From like Ep 137 to 220 there was literally nothing but filler. The wait for Part 2 animated was unbearable and then it came back with this really slow ass pacing and huge dip in animation quality. That's when I came to the conclusion that the Naruto anime was bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)

The reboot will be good though.  I'm confident.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)

I will take Canelo in a minor upset tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

So anyone going to watch the PPV tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to watch the PPV tomorrow night.


Yeah definitely.  Raw is another story.

But I did enjoy Summerslam.  So WWE has a positive streak with their PPVs imo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Jeff at the lowest in his career.  Very glad he cleaned up after.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2018)

0% chance Jeff wins tomorrow.  Randy is the guy in the feud with an upside.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to watch the PPV tomorrow night.



I'll be tuning in I think. I might not watch the entire thing but their PPV's have been ok as Rukia said.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> 0% chance Jeff wins tomorrow.  Randy is the guy in the feud with an upside.



Jeff is bringing in Nero tomorrow or Randy is going to defeat him, kill the jeff persona and Nero will arrive a few weeks later as an obsolete mule.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jeff is bringing in Nero tomorrow or Randy is going to defeat him, kill the jeff persona and Nero will arrive a few weeks later as an obsolete mule.



Nah, you got to remember he has two other personas at his disposal.   Though I wounder how the WWE would handle Willow of the Wisp and Itchweed.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2018)

What the fuck is Itchweed?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck is Itchweed?!?



I think one of Jeff's early personas he came up with when starting out in the business before ever joining the WWE.  Think TNA decided they need more characters so they allowed him to uses some of the ones he came up in the past.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think one of Jeff's early personas he came up with when starting out in the business before ever joining the WWE.  Think TNA decided they need more characters so they allowed him to uses some of the ones he came up in the past.


Rofl man Itchweed just sounds like how Jeff probably felt during his first time getting high.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Definitely had to be on something when he made that name.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Painting the cage red for hell in a cell is dumb as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2018)

Im ready for Jeff to risk his life.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im ready for Jeff to risk his life.



If Jeff doesn't Swanton from the big ladder that was placed on top of the Cell we should all demand our money back as Jeff half arsed.

(Seriously though I hope he doesn't do anything stupid out there.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If Jeff doesn't Swanton from the big ladder that was placed on top of the Cell we should all demand our money back as Jeff half arsed.
> 
> (Seriously though I hope he doesn't do anything stupid out there.)


Dude we gonna watch Jeff die tonight. I already accepted it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Mfw Jeff and Orton wrestle a normal match in the cell, without ever using the cell or going outside.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

In before WWE makes more sense than Canelo vs. GGG.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

The red cage infuriates me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

The red cage is more offensive to me than Batman’s dick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

WWE should refund me my entire 2018 subscription fees.  I don’t know if I would have subscribed if I had known that WWE was going to trot out a red cage for hell in a cell.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Really fucking satisfying.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Can we get the blue fence cage back and just keep HiaC the same? I miss the blue fence cage.

Let's also just get rid of the escape the door trope while we're at it too. Shit is the dumbest thing in 2018 and has fucked over so many cage matches in this generation. The psychology is dumb.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2018)

Matt Hardy looks like he is retiring for good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

What would be my biggest pop of the PPV:

WWE starts announcing the commentators.  Right when we are prepared for Renee to be announced. We hear the words “can you dig it sucka” instead.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

May miss the start.  PPV is too early.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Ah I sure as heck can't watch the pre-show either. Studying for law school exam .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Paige is rotten on the pre-show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm, tuning in to the pre show and it's New Day vs Rusev Day.   So pretty much the SD tag division isn't worth being placed on the main card.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Giveaway that New Day will win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

That sucks, wanted Rusev Day to take the win. 

Also that pinning spot need to be further away from the ropes.  Big E and Rusev looked a bit silly since all Rusev had to do was place his hand down to break the pin easily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Meh, package recapping the Roman/Braun set up for tonight's match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Awesome intro!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok, Jeff about to be sacrificed first tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I hope you guys appreciate Randy before it's too late.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

That was a close call superplex done there.   Amazed it came out all right.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Randy is beating the fuck out of this Guy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Randy don't!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The fuck is this.   Wow, Orton going savage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Love Randy!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

How did Randy kick out??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Well damn, kick out even if the move was done chair assisted.   Also Jeff must have given consent to have that done to his ear.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Jeff always was a good company guy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

That finish was kind of goofy.  But I enjoyed the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Well Hardy just killed himself for our entertainment.   Orton getting after the ref to do his job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Randy is the best.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2018)

Been playing spider-man. did jeff harvey manage to not kill himself?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

So Hardy with some time off then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm surprised by the match placement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow, so the Becky/Charelotte match next.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Becky better win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so the Becky/Charelotte match next.


Proof that Smackdown doesn't matter to the big wigs.

AJ/Joe or Miz Mix tag match is next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky better win


Becky is better than Charlotte at everything.  Her last name isn't Flair though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Iron Sheik knows where its at


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Crowd behind Becky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Heh, chants for Becky coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't like that armbar spot.  That seems like the story in the Bliss/Rousey match.  So it shouldn't be utilized by Charlotte and Becky.  WWE should have told them that the move was off limits.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

OMG SHE WON. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Goofy finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow. great that Becky won but the way she won without her finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

So rematch at Evolution then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

WWE LISTENS TO THEIR FANS BEST PROMOTION EVER


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So rematch at Evolution then.


Didn't they confirm a match between them at Australian Super Show?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Becky smarter than falling for Charlotte's attempts to steal her limelight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Damn, Becky acting heelish but getting cheers for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

HAHAHAHA EAT SHIT, CHARLOTTE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Badass face Becky too smart to fall for the heel Charlotte's tricks to sucker her in for a sneak attack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

They put Shawn in a movie  .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, Becky acting heelish but getting cheers for it.


Honestly felt that was more Heelish from Charlotte. She knew Becky has wanted to get out of her shadow yet she still tries to insert herself in Becky's win instead of letting Becky have the moment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

I feel sorry for Flair tut you have WWE writing and creative to blame for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow. great that Becky won but the way she won without her finisher.


It kind of bothers me.  It kind of displays that protecting Charlotte is still the primary goal.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

The Cancer Destroyer is too badass of a gimmick for that kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol, how WWE kept that angle of Kofi pinning English when any other angle would show how close Rusev was to breaking the pin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Jeff Hardy basically hospitalized for diarrhea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

How the fuck are the New Day not bitched out for being a racist af gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Braun's Bitch and Drew vs. S&D Security up next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

New Day couldn't be any more racist if they tattooed CRACKER on that dude's forehead.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Alright Dolph has to stop doing that thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Dammit, it's a PPV give Drew and Dolph a cohesive entrance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Renee is a fucking Lana cosplay.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, it's a PPV give Drew and Dolph a cohesive entrance.


Seriously. Either stick with separate entrances, or hire the guys who did Rated RKO Theme.= to splice up a combo theme.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Not even acknowledging Dolph's existence.

Man, Drew sure is brave to face The Shield in a handicap match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Seth not wearing the flame pants. Fuck this guy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

They should have let another WWE characters assist Braun. Would have been a great push for other stars, especially those that need it. I would have put Ziggler and MacInboring in another program.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Renee only speaks in soundbites. She's like the WWE2K announcers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They should have let another WWE characters assist Braun. Would have been a great push for other stars, especially those that need it. I would have put Ziggler and MacInboring in another program.


I'd have Drew be the next challenger for the Universal Title after Braun was done w/ Roman instead of being Braun's boy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Jesus no chemistry between Cole and Renee.

She said something and Cole literally went, "I'm sorry Corey what."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Drew standing on the apron while Seth wrestles himself. This match is weird.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drew standing on the apron while Seth wrestles himself. This match is weird.


Really hypocritical of WWE to force Braun to get a Tag Partner at Mania yet they allow Drew to be a Tag Champion on his own.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

I feel like Renee is talking to herself. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd have Drew be the next challenger for the Universal Title after Braun was done w/ Roman instead of being Braun's boy.



One of my least favorite performers for some reason. Fans would definitely cheer for Roman in that match up though hahahaha.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> One of my least favorite performers for some reason. Fans would definitely cheer for Roman in that match up though hahahaha.


People would cheer Drew with the right build up. They got him playing posse with Dolph for some reason though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Drew must be using Madara's limbo power and fighting The Shield with an invisible kage bunshin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

"Dean Ambrose looks like he wants a piece of this pie."

Freudian slip? .



Lord Trollbias said:


> People would cheer Drew with the right build up. They got him playing posse with Dolph for some reason though.



They might be nervous about him not being able to get over by himself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

"Dean Ambrose looks like he wants a piece of this pie."

Renee is unprofessional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

lmao Vince just told Renee to stop talking. She literally stopped what she was saying mid sentence.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Why they pair him up w/ Dolph then? Don't get me wrong I actually low-key like Dolph but dude had absolutely fuck all in momentum before the partnership. If anything Drew has helped Dolph get more over not the other way around.



Yep somehow I feel like that wasn't the intended outcome. Maybe they thought that both would equally benefit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> "Dean Ambrose looks like he wants a piece of this pie."
> 
> Freudian slip? .
> 
> ...


Why they pair him up w/ Dolph then? Don't get me wrong I actually low-key like Dolph but dude had absolutely fuck all in momentum before the partnership. If anything Drew has helped Dolph get more over not the other way around.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee is a fucking Lana cosplay.


Renee has been really poor tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Ok that was smart AF by Dolph


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

How the hell is this match entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the hell is this match entertaining.


I'm not that into this.

These teams have been wrestling for months.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

This dude Rollins kicks out of every finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Dammit, finishers a shit tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Its a good match but as Rukia said these two teams have been fighting for a while. That makes it lose some luster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ziggler has been using the super kick as his finish for two years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Rukia is a shitposter.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Michael Cole is about to shit himself.

Work rate in this match is incredible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Michael Cole > Renee Young


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Damn Rollins can't breathe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Fuck the Shield.  Jobbers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Whatta finish.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

CLEAN AS FUCK BOYS. That was a good match. Good finish. Drew in the end is too clutch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Fun match.  So Drew and Dolph keep the belts to set up for the rematch at the super show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Mick Foley and his Bob Ross looking ass.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Match finish definitely helps Ziggler and McIntrye.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Why is AJ teaming up with a heel. Mixed match challenge wild.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Buddy Murphy mad af at this promo.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

lmao WWE not too subtle with that last one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Welp TNA did have Style be mini Flair back when it was somewhat relevant.   Not surprised they have him teaming with his daughter in the mix match challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow.  WWE title is such an afterthought.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

WWE Title never gonna Main Event a PPV again huh?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao WWE not too subtle with that last one.


Bliss and Strowman better go all the way this season.  WWE can't tease it forever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

So when is this children's book that Joe wrote going to be on WWE Shop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe trying to steal AJ's wife when his ass is married. Joe a man of low morals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe giving too much confidence to fat dudes. They shouldn't be allowed to think they can get babes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe legit built this feud on NTRing AJ and still gets cheered.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe forcing the artist to draw him as fit in the children's book is the most despicable heel tactic of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss and Strowman better go all the way this season.  WWE can't tease it forever.


The only reason I'm still watching the product is to see some of these cuck storylines play out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe giving too much confidence to fat dudes. They shouldn't be allowed to think they can get babes.



Hey man Japan has it's geeks in anime getting the hot babes, the Americans need someone to get behind.  Hell there's a song about it back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

One thing I like about Joe and AJ is that they both throw nice believable punches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe using the power of his fat to knock down AJ


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Since this match is personal, shouldn't it be in a cage?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Styles got Joe up on his shoulders?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe with a Clothesline from Hell that would make JBL proud


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I want that musclebuster finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

THESE FUCKERS STOLE THE KAIRI/BASZLER FINISH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

That finish doesn't work as well since Kairi Sane just won with the same finish.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe, "I need a rematch!"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

WWE stop this false finish stuff. Paige needs to restart this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Muscle buster probably being saved for a bigger PPV.   Anyway good match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe giving too much confidence to fat dudes. They shouldn't be allowed to think they can get babes.


Are you implying AJ's wife is a babe?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Styles tapped. Joe was screwed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Styles tapped?  Why?  No one has ever tapped to that finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2018)

I just remembered wwe showed a commercial before that match where Alexa and Braun say they're going all the way if they win the mixed match challenge match.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2018)

Ronda looks like rocket raccoon's latest bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Maryse wearing matching glasses.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The best heel couple up next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Miz is from the Hidden Rock village.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Miz is right. He was done with Bryan so Bryan had to drag Maryse and Brie into it to keep the rivalry going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Naruto signs.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

I need to kill whoever thought Brie Mode should be a thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Brie pinning Maryse is the finish that makes the most sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2018)

I been enjoying this ppv.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I been enjoying this ppv.


Nothing bad so far.

The performers have been leaving it all out there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Bryan easily tricked by Maryse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Holy shit, Graves going savage on DB and Brie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Bryan trying to tag his wife in because he can't beat the Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Diving headbutt.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Bryan will kill himself and Brie with those head butts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2018)

Bryan the next Benoit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The hell, why is Graves going off.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Bryan and Brie should be disqualified, right?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bryan and Brie should be disqualified, right?



Not obeying the count.
Stealing the It kicks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol, Miz and Maryse wins.   Well that was fun to watch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is such a fucking loser.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Its all good. karma came back to bite Bryan and Brie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not obeying the count.
> Stealing the It kicks


I was thinking Brie hitting Miz was an automatic DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its all good. karma came back to bite Bryan and Brie.


Graves explained the match.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Sad thing is this is all building up to Miz being squashed at WM or RR to Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm, does this means Miz gets another crack at John later down the line.  Need that payback from WM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Are you implying AJ's wife is a babe?!



Well, she was before AJ had her pop out four kids.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing is this is all building up to Miz being squashed at WM or RR to Bryan.


Honestly if Miz gets a lengthy WWE Title reign and then drops it to Bryan at Mania, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, does this means Miz gets another crack at John later down the line.  Need that payback from WM.



Why?  Miz has a 2-0 win over Cena at Mania.

Retained the title first time.
Doesn't bail on his partner because she wanted kids the second time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Renee is right...Jeff Hardy vs Orton made me physically ill.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2018)

wtf when then ronda win the title


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Horrible makeup for Ronda @SS.  Good lord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Um, ok Fox dressed up for tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

So rumors are Brock is backstage. I swear if we get another fuckery finish...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

What is it with the heavy eye shadow on Ronda.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Who is in charge of Ronda's makeup? Why do they do that?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is in charge of Ronda's makeup? Why do they do that?


She looks terrible again.

Not as bad as Summerslam though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Ronda isn't sure how to look attractive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Alicia Fox dressed as her fursona tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

This seems like it'll be the first disappointing match of the night,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

So Milfy James and RuPaul doing the distractions for tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 16, 2018)

Alexa has too much offense.

Match should have ended 3 mins ago.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This seems like it'll be the first disappointing match of the night,


It's just hard to buy into Alexa's offense.

We know Ronda is retaining tonight.

WWE is trying to tell a story that Ronda has injured ribs.  But no one is buying it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Ronda Rousey? More like Ronda Lousy!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

That was a good collision.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

The fuck was that, that was cringy from Ronda.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Braun will have to go easy tonight after all this pulling and slamming.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Beat her up Nattie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

This bitch Alexa Bliss tapped out before Rousey locked in a move.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This bitch Alexa Bliss tapped out before Rousey locked in a move.


I can just imagine someone telling her to put over the armbar by being terrified.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

How the fuck The Miz gonna make 4 Marine movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

AJ accidentally brushing his hand against Joe's titty and he thinks it's a tapout.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How the fuck The Miz gonna make 4 Marine movies.



There has to be a following for that franchise to keep on going.  I've only seen the Cena one and that's about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Paige fucking looks like Selena Gomez tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

They didn't have to brand it as last time ever .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

HOLY SHIT FOLEY WALKING WITHOUT A LIMP


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmm, a recapping of that infamous HitC match between the UT and Mankind.   Already knew of Taker's ankle going in during the match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Braun out to join Baron Corbin in the ranks of failed money in the bank briefcase winners.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Only in Texas where you can find a crowd to follow company lines.    Hearing cheers for Roman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

This crowd popped for Roman. Must be really close to Corpus Christi.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This crowd popped for Roman. Must be really close to Corpus Christi.


San Antonio only a 2 hour drive from Corpus.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

This match needs to be less than 8 minutes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Also someone needs to shut up the bitch who keeps shrieking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Really, who the fuck is shrieking from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also someone needs to shut up the bitch who keeps shrieking.


Renee?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Braun a dumbass for basically handing Roman those weapons.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

THAT WAS THREE FOLEY YOU GERIATRIC FUCK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

THAT WAS THREE HOLY SHIT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Kevin Nash mention


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I want Foley to give Braun the mandible claw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

I wonder if Braun will bitch about being ‘uncrowned champ’ as much as Roman did…


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I wonder if Braun will bitch about being ‘uncrowned champ’ as much as Roman did…


The commentators will call Braun a whiner and rip him as a heel for his complaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also someone needs to shut up the bitch who keeps shrieking.



Renee. She kept doing it whenever Ambrose got hit.

And then she said something like, "He's going for the pie."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

I need Big Show to break into the ring and prove he's the one true giant of professional wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Finishers a shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I need Big Show to break into the ring and prove he's the one true giant of professional wrestling.


Miz and R Truth lay out all three men after the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Foley sucks chant


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Wow this wasn't predictable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz and R Truth lay out all three men after the match.



We need Mayor Knox County Glenn Jacobs to break into the cell and send both men to hell.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Throw Dolph off the cell.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Wtf is Ziggler thinking.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

These guys need to be careful. Holyshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Please fall off, Dolph.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

What the fuck...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

What’s going on in the ring?  Why aren’t those guys fighting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

This match is like a WWE2K game that went glitchy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Is Seth trying to murder Dolph?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

"How do we cover for Braun having no cardio?"

"Impromptu four man brawl, pal!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

Did they really need to do this.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

If this wasn't enough of a clusterfuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh hey its Brock. More fuckery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Brock looking good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol.  Mick Foley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

This is some Attitude Era shit


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock looking good.


Brock decided to get in shape.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Surely this'll set up a Triple Threat at the next big PPV?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Dolph taking a career ending bump in a match he's not involved in is the most Dolph shit ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Brock off them roids so he can go back to UFC


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

HOLY FUCK ROMAN DID TWISTED BLISS ON BRAUN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2018)

So all this for a no contest.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

The ref shouldn’t call the match.  That’s a stupid decision.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

WTF, since when can a HIAC end on a no contest Oo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

I mean this just makes everyone here look weak.  Like weaker than Shane weak.  Guy nearly kills himself twice and finishes matches.  Foley legit nearly kills himself twice in same match and finishes.

These two who are supposedly the strongest in the locker room get 1 F5 each and a ref calls it?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Dumb finish. Someone should have pinned someone. They didn't Reigns to Lose and then they didn't want Braun to get pinned. Incredible.

Brings me to my next thought...are they building a triple threat for next WM? Only thing I can think of...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Tumblr getting pressed that Brock "ruined" the match while ignoring the clusterfuck that was Drew, Dolph, Ambrose and Rollins is cute. Even then No Contest in a HIAC. Top kek. Both men have tanked worse punishment regardless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 16, 2018)

Blame the dumb ref. Roman or Braun still could've rolled over and pinned the other guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Dumb finish. Someone should have pinned someone. They didn't Reigns to Lose and then they didn't want Braun to get pinned. Incredible.
> 
> Brings me to my next thought...are they building a triple threat for next WM? Only thing I can think of...



I would say super show but isn't that a 6 man tag?

I'll guess Rumble since reports are Roman vs Rock.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I would say super show but isn't that a 6 man tag?
> 
> I'll guess Rumble since reports are Roman vs Rock.



Roman vs. Rock? lmao wow.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 16, 2018)

anyone else watching this Foley special right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I would say super show but isn't that a 6 man tag?
> 
> I'll guess Rumble since reports are *Roman vs Rock*.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Roman vs. Rock? lmao wow.



Hell I wanted a shield triple threat mid event for Seth's IC title, with main event being Brock vs Braun and Braun winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Hell in a Cell, a match designed for the competitors to beat the hell out of each other in an enclosed space until one carcass pins the other. But alas, if those two men are turned into carcasses by someone _else_, it’s too brutal and must be stopped!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> anyone else watching this Foley special right now


I turned it off.

I like wrestling.  But I’m not so passionate about it that I want an hour long special on Mick’s Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m disappointed with the finish.  Roman/Braun will continue.  And I don’t have any enthusiasm about seeing it continue.

THESE TWO GUYS HAVE ALREADY WRESTLED A LOT!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Joe/AJ should've main-evented. Everything after it was lackluster or just stupidly booked.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> anyone else watching this Foley special right now



Tried watching some of it but I have to get back to studying sadly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m disappointed with the finish.  Roman/Braun will continue.  And I don’t have any enthusiasm about seeing it continue.
> 
> THESE TWO GUYS HAVE ALREADY WRESTLED A LOT!


WWE genuinely don't know how to pace a good feud anymore. They'll find 2 guys with good chemistry. Drag the feud out with nonsense bullshit false finishes. Then by the time the feud is over people are just gassed out and don't give a shit anymore and the two guys's stcks are lowered.
They did it with AJ/Naka, they did it with Roman/Brock, they are doing it with Miz/Bryan and Braun/Roman/Lesnar and I fear they'll do it with Joe/AJ soon (it hasn't reached the tedious phase quite yet but if we don't get a definitive finish next time they face it will)
Long feuds are good when done well but let's be honest when was the last time main roster WWE booked a good long feud?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

They need to end that damn brand split so that the writers have a bit more creative flexibility.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They need to end that damn brand split so that the writers have a bit more creative flexibility.


It won't change as long as Vince is micromanaging shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They need to end that damn brand split so that the writers have a bit more creative flexibility.


I used to think that.  But I think we are just giving them an excuse.  Even with the brand split.  They should have enough talent to do better creatively.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

Foley didn’t get emasculated and fired by Stephanie this time.  But he did get pepper sprayed by Paul Heyman after accidentally giving Braun a 3 count victory.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 16, 2018)

> "The main event was insane. Reigns and Strowman went at it at a fast pace, with Reigns kicking out of a powerslam and Strowman kicking out of Superman punches and a spear through a table. Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre came out which brought out Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins. They all wound up on top of the cell with some wild brawling, incuding Ambrose using kendo stick shots. Ziggler and Rollins then both went to climb down. They were brawling and both fell from halfway down through two different announces table. This led to Lesnar and Paul Heyman coming out. Heyman wanted the key to the cage but the ref wouldn't let him have it. Lesnar kicked down the door and destroyed both Reigns and Strowman with broken parts of the able used ont he spear throught he table. They had both been selling on their back for about six minutes or more. Eventually Lesnar gave both men F-5s and left. The match was ruled a no contest when it was ruled niether man could continue, so obviously that builds a rematch in some form. The show then rushed off the air as the audience was upset about the non-finish. We'll have a lot more about this later tonight."


Lol Dave lying to try and get back in WWE's good graces after the whole Peyton Royce nonsense


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 16, 2018)

Also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

`


Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol Dave lying to try and get back in WWE's good graces after the whole Peyton Royce nonsense


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol Dave lying to try and get back in WWE's good graces after the whole Peyton Royce nonsense


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2018)

I agree with something I read on my timeline.  And it's about AJ Styles.  Basically AJ has been disappointing for the last year.  And it isn't his fault.

But look at his PPV matches.  Shane is involved in his feud with Kevin Owens.  His leg gets stuck in the announce table; he gets counted out. He gets mad at Joe and gets DQ'd for hitting him with a steel chair.  Neither he or Nakamura can make the 10 count after dual low blows.  Ellsworth pushes Ambrose off the ladder.  Luke Harper Battle Royal.

WWE gets way too fucking cute with this guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2018)

They're digging what they can to make his title run interesting I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They're digging what they can to make his title run interesting I guess.


And it has backfired every time.  They should get a clue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Look at you miserable fucks being angry at the best WWE ppv of the year.

Shut your stupid asses up, Becky won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

wwe forgot the rules to a HIAC match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at you miserable fucks being angry at the best WWE ppv of the year.
> 
> Shut your stupid asses up, Becky won.


It was a great PPV by WWE standards.  I’m still not going to watch Raw tomorrow night though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And it has backfired every time.  They should get a clue.



Might be time to take off the belt. Story is so random though I have no idea how they can move forward.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It was a great PPV by WWE standards.  I’m still not going to watch Raw tomorrow night though.



You attended an ROH ppv. You clearly have no taste.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

So when is this children's NTR book going up on sale at WWE Shopzone by the way.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You attended an ROH ppv. You clearly have no taste.


I should have gone to Takeover instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when is this children's NTR book going up on sale at WWE Shopzone by the way.


Comes with a 20% off "I'm your daddy" shirt if you order within the next half hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?


It is depending on your expectations, Personally I thought it was a good ppv for 2018.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?



Three four star matches and a wild af attitude era like main event. But I guess it would destroy everyone’s ability to complain if they said anything good about the WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

And to all you bozos saying the main event can’t end like that, Mankind vs Kane in a hiac ended in a no contest when Stone Cold beat the fuck out of both guys. So this isn’t even the first time that happened.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?


it was an entertaining PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?



It was pretty good outside the ending of the last match.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I take it HIAC ain't worth looking at?



Highlights video package might be good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Okay, I'll give the first match a go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh God. Why the fuck is the cell red?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't know who Becky's next challenger will be.

But never forget.  Mella is money!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

McIntyre and Ziggler are the "Dogs of War" now?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Renee can't fly under the radar.  She was bad on commentary yesterday.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Cole doesn't seem to acknowledge her commentary at all. I could just be imagining things but I thought they had no chemistry.

Remember when she said Ambrose was trying to get the pie? 


Not sure if I agree with this completely. I thought the ending was just messed up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Reminder that Daniel Bryan is a loser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Bryan loses a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

> It's no secret that Becky's popularity has been on the rise since turning on Flair at SummerSlam. Dave Meltzer noted on that the idea of last night's match was to slowly turn Flair babyface.
> 
> Despite Becky pinning Flair in the middle of the ring clean, the idea was to end the match with Flair as a babyface after Becky "screwed" her to win the title. Apparently Becky's big heel move was the post-match handshake blow-off. There was supposed to be a few significant heel moves by Becky during the match but both of them worked most of the match as a babyface. WWE officials knew going into the match that Becky would be cheered.



Hopefully Meltzer is talking nonsense.  Because none of that makes any sense.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Ah that would explain why they put her with AJ in the mixed tag challenge.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte better not win the belt back in 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Becky is too much of a badass cool face to shake hands with a cowardly heel like Charlotte. Would Stone Cold shake hands with HHH? Hell no!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

He's done crazier shit before.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don't know who Becky's next challenger will be.
> 
> But never forget.  Mella is money!


Hoping to set up a feud between Becky & Asuka soon when Flair gets sent to Raw i wouldn't count out another match before she leaves the blue brand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Internet was fucked so I just got done with Orton and Jeff. The fuck kinda brutal shit was that. The screwdriver spot and Orton's flesh hanging from his thigh made me cringe pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I don't take Braun seriously.  He can't win the big one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

They need to ban Charlotte's crying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh wait. That's how she always looks now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

>Dolph, Seth, and Dean

*skip*

Poor Drew tho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Dolph, Seth, and Dean
> 
> *skip*
> 
> Poor Drew tho.


That was supposedly match of the night though.

(I didn’t give it the attention that it deserves because I am tired of watching Seth against Drew and Dolph.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Okay, so it's a been a while since I watched this stuff. When's the last time Joe achieved anything?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Ronda Rousey is the baby face? Why does she look like Power Rangers villain fodder?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was supposedly match of the night though.
> 
> (I didn’t give it the attention that it deserves because I am tired of watching Seth against Drew and Dolph.)



For real? 

Damn my bias against 75% of the match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, so it's a been a while since I watched this stuff. When's the last time Joe achieved anything?


NXT?  Joe is another guy that can’t win the big one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Rousey should turn heel.  I can’t stand watching Natalya come out with her anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte skipping a five star match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rousey should turn heel.  I can’t stand watching Natalya come out with her anymore.



Drag is gonna have words with you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte skipping a five star match.



Dude. It has Dean and Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Randy Orton is going to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte missing the best tag team match of 2018


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte missing the best tag team match of 2018



I'll catch it tomorrow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2018)

HiaC wasn't a bad PPV. Might actually be the best main roster PPV of 2018. Nothing was really terrible here. Orton/Hardy exceeded most if not everyone's expectations. It was a nice 3+ star match from guys we usually shit on. Jeff must have been shot up with something because he was moving well.

Joe/AJ was a very good match too. Joe is still credible with these losses, dude is basically the best mic performer in the entire company.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

It's not awful so far, and I am just midway through. I am assuming the main event's finish left a shitty impression on most.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

This guy literally pepper sprayed a cripple. WTF.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This guy literally pepper sprayed a cripple. WTF.


That's why it is funny.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Randy Orton is going to win the Royal Rumble.


Unless they potentially set up AJ/Orton that would be a waste he doesn't need it, Bryan should win and go on to face a Heel AJ at WM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

So who is watching tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I might catch a few minutes.  But I enjoy my evening a lot more without Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not awful so far, and I am just midway through. I am assuming the main event's finish left a shitty impression on most.



I think the cage itself was more offensive. The finish was fun in an overbooked WCW main event sort of way. Braun and Roman actually had something good going for a bit, but that was mostly Braun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 17, 2018)

Is Daniel still stuck carrying Ms. Womb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Brie is worse than Lana tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

WWE can only afford Brock for events in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brie is worse than Lana tbh.


They both should never have a wrestling match again.

WWE still doesn't get that not every woman needs to be able to wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I will be interested to read the results even if I don't watch the show.

Really curious to see if we get any of these matches:

Corbin vs Balor
Dana Brooke and Ember Moon vs Sasha and Bayley
The Ascension vs Gable and Roode
Some variation of Ambrose and Rollins vs Ziggler and McIntyre


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They both should never have a wrestling match again.
> 
> WWE still doesn't get that not every woman needs to be able to wrestle.


Even Zelina who was a manager almost exclusively in nxt is wrestling mixed tag matches almost every week!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2018)

Part of Zelina's gimmick as a manager is that she interferes and hits actual wrestling moves...


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is watching tonight.


Watch for Brock

Link removed


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will be interested to read the results even if I don't watch the show.
> 
> Really curious to see if we get any of these matches:
> 
> ...



Well last one is certain since the whole Shield vs Ziggler/Drew/Braun is being drawn out until TLC at the earliest for their ending.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Even Zelina who was a manager almost exclusively in nxt is wrestling mixed tag matches almost every week!


Yeah its silly to make Zelina wrestle in these boring mixed tag matches when she works much better as a manager. But WWE is so far up its ass over the women's revolution/evolution bullshit that they gotta make every woman on the roster wrestle regardless of their role.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok, starting off Raw with Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2018)

Here we go with stills again. If you can post the highlights on YT then why do stills during Raw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2018)

So confusing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Welp with this mixed reaction I'm guessing Vince probably wanting to do more events in South Texas then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Braun, Brock legit knocked you silly on two occasions, you really don't want that fight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Is this in Corpse Christi?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

The fuck is this "Crown Jewel" shit.  

Well Braun went full baby face here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

We are booking matches for November now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is this in Corpse Christi?



It's in Dallas right now.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Yikes what's the broader goal of having Brawn fire off insults at the crowd?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Braun telling the crowd they suck is cheap heat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Brockonomics 101:  Get paided a king's ransom to do so little.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Brock is smart.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will be interested to read the results even if I don't watch the show.
> 
> Really curious to see if we get any of these matches:
> 
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

So wait are we supposed to forget Dean and Renee are married?  I mean they admitted it earlier this year anyway, yet they're having her act neutral is just wtf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Welp Dean is the only one that can defeat Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Meh, really didn't care for that backstage skit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, really didn't care for that backstage skit.


The Bellas are obnoxious.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

I'll give you 2 for 2 right now Rukia.  Not tag team but still vs Ascension


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'll give you 2 for 2 right now Rukia.  Not tag team but still vs Ascension


I’m on a role.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bellas are obnoxious.



Ban Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Roode will fight Konnor next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 17, 2018)

Hey kids.

Survived my sixth hurricane.

Heard Brock grew a beard and wrecked everybody's shit last night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Jason Solomon is a piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Brock also started working out again.  He looked fit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Taker up next.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Taker up next.



Indians marking the fuck out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Tell him to move his ass!  We don’t want a big overrun tonight!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

"Last time ever"  Like "Once in a Lifetime" with Cena and the Rock.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Mark, the skin on you face is sagging man.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Glen had duties, why go out of country.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2018)

Taker and the Mayor.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Brothers of destruction! Let's go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Vince had his chance to get the video library.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince had his chance to get the video library.


Should have bought it.  The company is worth 7 billion now.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2018)

OMG seeing Sasha do the floss move is priceless.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Sasha needs to turn heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Taker and the Mayor.



Get's elected, never turns up for job.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Do I get three for Bayley/Dana?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do I get three for Bayley/Dana?



Sure you should.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Like unless Balor comes out during Roman vs Corbin match you'll get them all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Like unless Balor comes out during Roman vs Corbin match you'll get them all.


I can easily imagine Finn costing Corbin the championship.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Why did they get rid of Paul ellering for these two?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Ellering is too old to travel full time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

More Rollins/Ambrose against McIntyre/Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

This god also takes Monday nights off.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

How long until Seth sells terribly his knee?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This god also takes Monday nights off.



They might have Sasha vs Ember.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ellering is too old to travel full time.



He said he'd been happy to travel with them.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> How long until Seth sells terribly his knee?


I think he is already "selling" it.  He was limping earlier.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> He said he'd been happy to travel with them.



Yeah, but he’s almost 70.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They might have Sasha vs Ember.



That’s racist.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

I realised why I actually dislike the Kurb Stomp right now.  It's because Seth is halfway down the back when he stomps since he brought it back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

The Bellas are part Mexican now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Bellas are part Mexican now.



They’ve always been part Mexican


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I realised why I actually dislike the Kurb Stomp right now.  It's because Seth is halfway down the back when he stomps since he brought it back.


ass stomp?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They’ve always been part Mexican


It's only worth mentioning now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Fucking awesome new collection!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

If they want to really support Hispanic heriatige month, they should bring back the coolest living Hispanic wrestler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Ronda sucks on the mic.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If they want to really support Hispanic heriatige month, they should bring back the coolest living Hispanic wrestler


Razor Ramon??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Natalya dragged to the ring like a piece of trash.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

The Bellas saved Ronda.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Yes, I'm so happy hat we get to see Roman vs. Baron Corbin. I've been waiting so long for this   .

.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

What's the main event tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Is Daniel Bryan going to finally admit that the Miz is better?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I enjoy Elias a lot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I enjoy Elias a lot.


They need to get the IC belt on him soon. Man needs something to get him out of limbo. Have him beat Seth thanks to interference from DBZ then he can go on to feud guys like Lashley, KO (IDC if KO is a Heel too WWE can do Heel v. Heel), etc...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Lio Rush?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2018)

Damn did Elias call Lio Rush Rukia by calling him a kid.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Why does Bobby Lashley have Jett Jackson announcing him to the ring?  When did this happen??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

That made Kevin Owens look bad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Obviously Nia Jax.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I had the same reaction to Nia's music.  I liked her being out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 17, 2018)

Y'all still watching RAW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2018)

Back.  Was watching the original Ghostbusters so what did I miss.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y'all still watching RAW?



I have it playing on the tv while I study.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I have it playing on the tv while I study.


I just check in now and then on here and I also see the results when I'm browsing Twitter on study breaks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Corbin should win.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2018)

I think this helps Ziggler a lot and McIntyre somewhat. Not sure how it helps Braun though. You can tell they don't have any intent of giving him the belt either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm going to miss the Australia PPV.  For a good reason.  Two week vacation in Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

> As noted, a rumored match for  is Kane and The Undertaker vs. Triple H and WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels, who would be coming out of retirement. WWE has not announced this match as of this writing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2018)

Mixed Match Challenge tomorrow guys.

Don't forget.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2018)

Ah tag match so Taker can rest. Makes sense.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Sasha character is definitely a lesbian.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sasha character is definitely a lesbian.



If she tagged with Balor in mix match we'd have confirmation


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2018)

Look at Rukia watching 3 hours of Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Look at Rukia watching 3 hours of Raw.


I did kind of renege on my word.  I didn't watch the whole show.  I was alternating between Witcher 3 and watching Raw.  But I watched a good hour and a half.

What I saw wasn't terrible.  But boy am I sick to death of the repetitive matches.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2018)

Raw next week

Something between Roode/Gable vs Jobsension
Elias/KO/Lashley thing
mix of Shield members vs mix of Braun/Ziggler/Drew/Corbin
Bayley/Sasha vs Dana
Ronda being held down by having to carry the Bellas vs Riot squad.
Taker/HBK/Triple H/Kane blahing about their match
AOP killing local Jobbers.

Am I missing anything?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I did kind of renege on my word.  I didn't watch the whole show.  I was alternating between Witcher 3 and watching Raw.  But I watched a good hour and a half.
> 
> What I saw wasn't terrible.  But boy am I sick to death of the repetitive matches.


Excuses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 18, 2018)

Just watching the PPVs is the right move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2018)

Rukia didn’t want to be a piece of shit like Jason Solomon.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2018)

is Super Showdown on a super saturday?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Ember Moon and Braun Strowman in the Mixed Match Challenge??

At least I don't have to watch it now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2018)

Sasha is with Lashley and Bayley is with Finn.  I wonder why they moved Sasha from Finn.

Not sure what team is worse though.

Mella/Truth or Fox/Mahal


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Fox/Mahal is worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2018)

Another one?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

No Strowman/Bliss cuck storyline = no watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2018)

Hmm, starting off SD with Miz and news on winner of Miz/Bryan in Australia facing the champion.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2018)

Miz and Mrs Miz with hard truths about brie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2018)

Lol, gotta love the Miz on how he plays the crowd.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2018)

D.bry is a woman beater


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2018)

Best heel couple in the company.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2018)

What's the main event for SD? Also is the show worth checking out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2018)

Honestly, Cecaro needs a singles run and a main title reign before his career is over.  

Going from the skit, it looks like the Rusev Day team is about to split soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2018)

Dead in here. That's enough to tell me to avoid Smackdown again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

I missed the show.  Went to the cinema and watched Predator instead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2018)

Thank god for a badass face like Becky or this women’s division would be trash.

Will never get tired of Becky destroying Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2018)

Becky the hero we need.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Charlotte sucker punched her and still got her ass kicked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2018)

Does wwe really think people are going to boo Becky when she does cool shit?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2018)

Finally Becky is being booked how she should have been all along.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 18, 2018)

Who the hell isnt going to cheer a badass face who styles all over the bitch that’s held her back and then wins a fight even after she got sucker punched?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Sep 19, 2018)

Is it me or is Becky so much hotter now lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Is it me or is Becky so much hotter now lmao


Winners are hot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Winners are hot.



No wonder Daniel Bryan is so ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

No wonder Wendy supports Joe.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2018)

Saw the highlights.  So Rusev Day has finally disbanded and we are getting a Rusev/English feud for the time being.  


Also checking out the live action Bleach that's on Netflix right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the highlights.  So Rusev Day has finally disbanded and we are getting a Rusev/English feud for the time being.
> 
> 
> Also checking out the live action Bleach that's on Netflix right now.


Crazy how much Vince sabotaged Rusev Day from getting loud ass chants every event. What an insecure lil old man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Crazy how much Vince sabotaged Rusev Day from getting loud ass chants every event. What an insecure lil old man.



The man has kept Cesaro in tag team hell even when his own partner has gone on record on wanting him to hold one of the main titles because he is that talented.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The man has kept Cesaro in tag team hell even when his own partner has gone on record on wanting him to hold one of the main titles because he is that talented.


Cesaro can't cut sports entertainment promos so Vince will never make him a world champion.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2018)

Rusev would have been a better candidate to back Braun I think. Outlook for his career is a bit troubling.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No wonder Wendy supports Joe.  Smh.



I wonder why Wendy would be shocked.  During Fourtune I'm sure AJ had his eyes on Charlotte then


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

This is Charlotte's revenge against Becky.  She will try to steal AJ back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 19, 2018)

Hearing Mysterio signed a new deal with WWE


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

Vicious Bexploder to Charlotte!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 19, 2018)

Charlotte a sore loser and a cheap shot artist that hit Becky first and she still got her ass kicked. She's almost as big a loser as Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

And then Charlotte came out smiling and pretended to still be the queen two segments later during the Mixed Match Challenge.

We didn't forget that Becky kicked your ass!


----------



## Kuya (Sep 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And then Charlotte came out smiling and pretended to still be the queen two segments later during the Mixed Match Challenge.
> 
> We didn't forget that Becky kicked your ass!



the way the Mixed Match Challenge plays out, it's as if WWE wants us to think it's an alternate universe or something and the regular storylines don't really apply. Some weird shit was happening like this during season 1 of it too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 19, 2018)

MMC is essentially non-canon.
But then again considering how dumb the WWE writers think the audience is, anything that happened 2 weeks ago could be considered non-canon in their eyes too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2018)

I actually kind of disagree.

Do you know what happened on the last MMC?  Kevin Owens reminded Braun that he helped him against the Shield.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2018)

Yusuke in Jump Force


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Bray Wyatt surprisingly is like a main character in this game!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

lttp but Maryse called Bryan Daniel Bella. Yo holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> lttp but Maryse called Bryan Daniel Bella. Yo holy shit.


Maryse is 1-0 against Daniel Bella.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oda a shit.



I tried to catch up in the manga. Stopped at about 250.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2018)

Why the fuck is hhh overall at 89

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the fuck is hhh overall at 89



That's probably a glitch. It'll be 98 in the final code.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

I like that Undertaker is only 87.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like that Undertaker is only 87.



For a sec there I thought you were talking about his age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Undertaker should be the slowest character in the game tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Undertaker should be the slowest character in the game tbh.



He shouldn't have the run button.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2018)

Just watched the end of Hell in a Cell again.  It was so chicken shit.  The ring announcer didn't even make the "no-contest" ring announcement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2018)

soultaker not gonna get this!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2018)

I just don't get why if they wanted Roman to keep the title why not just have him land on Braun from the F5. (I mean even that would have been shit but it would have been better)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 20, 2018)

Imagine trying to make sense of anything WWE does and also continuing to watch the product weekly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbf.  I really don't have a lot of complaints about Smackdown right now.

Their midcard sucks. That's about it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Curt Hawkins better be in 2K19.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

***1/4 stars for the mixed tag match at Hell in a Cell?  Meltzer is losing his touch.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I just don't get why if they wanted Roman to keep the title why not just have him land on Braun from the F5. (I mean even that would have been shit but it would have been better)



To set-up a three-way dance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2018)

Ricochet/Pete Dunne was one of the best matches of the year. 

Lio Rush is getting a push because someone showed VKM a social media promo.

VKM plays Zelda.

That is all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> To set-up a three-way dance.


Unlike the rest of us.  WWE considers Brock v Braun v Roman to be a huge program/match.

It makes me think that Roman's title reign is starting off with a whimper.  I'm tired of watching him wrestle these two guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Ricochet/Pete Dunne was one of the best matches of the year.
> 
> Lio Rush is getting a push because someone showed VKM a social media promo.
> 
> ...



VKM plays the original Legend of Zelda thinking it's a brand new game more than likely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2018)

VKM: Why is this vanilla midget squashing the 9 FEET BEHEMOTH?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2018)

VKM mad af Link still hasn’t gotten with Zelda and considers him a pitiful beta male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Unlike the rest of us.  WWE considers Brock v Braun v Roman to be a huge program/match.
> 
> It makes me think that Roman's title reign is starting off with a whimper.  I'm tired of watching him wrestle these two guys.



Hmm, didn't the last three way that involved at least Brock and Strowman ended up with Braun almost getting knocked the fuck out by Brock for taking a hard knee to the face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Brock gave Braun a receipt.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2018)

Welp Sheamus letting it be known what he thinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2018)

Never played Zelda


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Sheamus was being genuine there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2018)

VKM played Twilight Princess or watched someone play. His song request for 2K19 was OST from TP.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

When Becky makes her comeback in matches:


----------



## Kuya (Sep 21, 2018)

Braun started it w/ dat knee to the head tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Mixed Match Challenge is dead.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Mixed Match Challenge is dead.



That's assuming it was ever alive


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 21, 2018)

Stephanie n hhh should participate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Ronda and Angle as a team too.

Why on earth are Jinder and Alicia Fox a team??


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2018)

Vince obsession with big men lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

No Sasha.  No Alexa.  No Sami Zayn. Running out of reasons to watch Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No Sasha.  No Alexa.  No Sami Zayn. Running out of reasons to watch Raw.


Those were your reasons to watch raw?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Those were your reasons to watch raw?


No.  But on a bad show.  What's left when you take away a few of the tolerable acts?

Kevin Owens will be the only thing on Raw I like.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  But on a bad show.  What's left when you take away a few of the tolerable acts?
> 
> Kevin Owens will be the only thing on Raw I like.


McIntyre and Rush/Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2018)

Bobby is a flop in WWE so far.

McIntyre has wrestled against Rollins and Ambrose a thousand times already.  The PPV schedule indicates that he is going to continue to do so.

No thanks!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bobby is a flop in WWE so far.
> 
> McIntyre has wrestled against Rollins and Ambrose a thousand times already.  The PPV schedule indicates that he is going to continue to do so.
> 
> No thanks!


Im just getting back into monthly watching via PPVs and weekly reading results. if you could stick it out from 2010-2015 there is not much you can complain about.

Rush/Lashley is fresh and entertaining thus far(imo) and McIntyre is due for a push after Braun.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> soultaker not gonna get this!


SoulTaker never watching Monster and I'm OK with this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> soultaker not gonna get this!



You know this makes me miss SYFY's AniMonday and G4's Anime Unleashed right.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2018)

[HASHTAG]#katietoo[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

You can tell wwe feels bad about Asuka.  And they are going to great lengths to make sure they treat Kairi and Io better.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't get why they didn't have Asuka beat Charlotte and have Charlotte go heal.  She could have done some kind of shenanigans to beat Asuka later on.  Or even after a loss after MITB snap, use repeat chair shots on her.  Or have Charlotte as MITB winner, use weapons on Asuka and cash in.

You can have Asuka lose, keep her Aura and say "She's injured." for a while and do the Charlotte vs Becky feud.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I don't get why they didn't have Asuka beat Charlotte and have Charlotte go heal.  She could have done some kind of shenanigans to beat Asuka later on.  Or even after a loss after MITB snap, use repeat chair shots on her.  Or have Charlotte as MITB winner, use weapons on Asuka and cash in.
> 
> You can have Asuka lose, keep her Aura and say "She's injured." for a while and do the Charlotte vs Becky feud.


Come on dude.  It's easy now to sit here and talk about how to correct past mistakes.

Asuka needed to lose because her streak made it impossible to ever buy into her losing a match.  And if even Charlotte can't beat her.. then who can??

I would move Asuka to Raw.  And I would turn Asuka heel almost immediately on that show.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2018)

I find it outrageous that before Asuka stopped getting a push, one of the leading angles were her inability to speak English.

Not sure where there is space for Asuka. They're pushing Ronda and the Bellas on RAW. And for whatever reason, they want Charlotte to be the face of Smackdown.

Feels like fucking high school, or middle school.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

Bellas will be gone soon.  Alexa and Sasha are out.  Raw will have some openings soon.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2018)

Rukia has quickly become one of the worst posters in the existence of this thread. He should go watch ROH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

No!  Anything but that!


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2018)

Charlotte is a pretty horrible face figuratively and literally. But she’s a 2nd generation wrestler so she’s going to fall into the trapping that most multi-generationals fall into. 

Asuka not losing wouldn’t be hard to buy into. Charlotte went what, a year and a half without losing a PPV match. If Asuka still had the streak she would have a character but instead she “likes to have a good time”, she’s “good time” Asuka. The main roster isn’t NXT but pretty much ever “women” champion title holder is an NXT alumni.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2018)

This dumb bitch breaking kayfabe. I hope Becky kicks her ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> SoulTaker never watching Monster and I'm OK with this.


You sucking dick huh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

Charlotte is overrated in the ring too tbh.  Sasha, Asuka, and Becky can consistently get more out of lesser opponents than Charlotte can.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Come on dude.  It's easy now to sit here and talk about how to correct past mistakes.
> 
> Asuka needed to lose because her streak made it impossible to ever buy into her losing a match.  And if even Charlotte can't beat her.. then who can??
> 
> I would move Asuka to Raw.  And I would turn Asuka heel almost immediately on that show.



A new up and comer that's how all streaks should end.  Not someone who is already in main event and doesn't need it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2018)

Don’t forget they used a stupid ass distraction finish on her because the optics of Ellsworth hitting her would be bad


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 22, 2018)

As much as I hate on Reigns, he and Rollins are regarded as some of the nicest dudes on the roster. Dad was probably being a dickhead first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

Samoa Joe isn't winning the WWE title in Australia.

Did you guys see the release date for 2K19?  It is just a couple of days after the PPV.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2018)

I went to an Impact event a few years ago. Most people were cool but Bugga got pissed for some reason at the Staff.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm terrified of a goddess-free WWE.  Just how bad will the product be now????


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not a big Shayna Baszler fan.  But Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler is a great nxt rivalry.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I went to an Impact event a few years ago. Most people were cool but Bugga got pissed for some reason at the Staff.


Heard Bubba is a dickhole to everybody.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)

Drag mad af no one will watch his stupid ass anime recommendations.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

Watch Seitokai Yakuindomo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Watch Seitokai Yakuindomo.


How funny is it?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How funny is it?


Pretty funny.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 23, 2018)

The ending of Tanahashi/Okada 13 was pretty fucking lit, especially the angle they did afterward. Seems like the big matches for the 1/4 Dome show are pretty clear. Ibushi is basically the only top guy without a feud but hopefully they pair him with Suzuki.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Heard Bubba is a dickhole to everybody.



Yeah I just remember him screaming out, "Fuck!" and "Shit!" out of no where.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drag mad af no one will watch his stupid ass anime recommendations.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)

how she gonna say braun stayed in character and was nice but when the shield does it they are dicks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> how she gonna say braun stayed in character and was nice but when the shield does it they are dicks.


According to the comments she's one of those who expects them to make time for her, even in their down time, and a huge anti-Roman mark so there might be a bit of bias there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2018)

Braun and Alexa dating and doing groceries


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to the comments she's one of those who expects them to make time for her, even in their down time, and a huge anti-Roman mark so there might be a bit of bias there.



Didn't someone else try this a few months back as well and it was found out that they were harrasing Roman during a family meal at a restuarant.


----------



## Phenomenon (Sep 23, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to the comments she's one of those who expects them to make time for her, even in their down time, and a huge anti-Roman mark so there might be a bit of bias there.


She's an idiot to think they would be okay with snapping a pic without permission.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't someone else try this a few months back as well and it was found out that they were harrasing Roman during a family meal at a restuarant.


wrestling and american football fans are the worst type of fans from my experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> wrestling and american football fans are the worst type of fans from my experience


Sonic the hedgehog fanbase.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2018)

Dude trying to say current era better because you have a UK division they never even show, a dead end crusierweight division that barely anyone watches, a all woman's ppv and because they have better stage production now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sonic the hedgehog fanbase.


Was about to say that fan base is filled with autistics and virgins.
But then I wouldn't know what to describe wrestling fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Was about to say that fan base is filled with autistics and virgins.
> But then I wouldn't know what to describe wrestling fans.



Autistics, Virgins and lonely single mums.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2018)

Sonic and Mario are the worst nonsense piece of shit games that ever graced this planet


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Sonic and Mario are the worst nonsense piece of shit games that ever graced this planet


What? I guess you pretty much just memorize the obstacles until you eventually beat them.  But I think that’s fine.  Every game doesn’t need to be like Witcher 3.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 23, 2018)

Tiger Woods tho


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

Tiger has been a ghost for ten years. He has a good weekend and look at the crowds he brings in.  Just like the attitude era guys for the wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

Stafford sucks.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2018)

Not sure where they got that from but at least he has something.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2018)

I remember that Kevin Owens was the New face of America for basically less than a month.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What? I guess you pretty much just memorize the obstacles until you eventually beat them.  But I think that’s fine.  Every game doesn’t need to be like Witcher 3.



If i want to play a side scrolling game, i’d rather play metal slug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2018)

Well at least they are trying to do something with him.  Now someone take out their stop watch and see how long does this last.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

John Cena is the fucking best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

Nakamerica was never great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> John Cena is the fucking best!



Um, this a soft reboot of the Bay films because I'm seeing G1 characters in their proper forms.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Isn't this the match where Regal got into trouble backstage for wanting more of a wrestling match from Goldberge than the usual squash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Regal got fired for that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

.



PlacidSanity said:


>



There's a rumor going around that the discussion was about Impact possibly being on WWE's Network, or at least more library material.



Not sure how that would work though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Meh, the power couple opening up the show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Regal made Goldberg his bitch!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Roman talks and still here booed even with SHIELD
Also Dean looking awkward AF without a title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Welp, the minute Roman takes the mic boos are heard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Wow what an original matchup.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

Same thing as last week lmfao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Dogs of War are right. Dean lost his hype.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Really, going after Dean for not having a belt.   Hasn't this been done before.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really, going after Dean for not having a belt.   Hasn't this been done before.


They right though. Dean was better solo on SD.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

I agree with Roman there. Ziggler talking a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WWE have been trying to extend the network into more of a wrestling streaming service than just WWE owned stuff for a couple years now.  It works for both parties.  Impact will get themselves out there, WWE gets money from those who want to watch impact.

With raw they're making matches that are not a repeat of last week.  Colour me surprised.

Revival vs Dolph and Drew.
Finn vs Jinder (yes mix match but still not a repeat of last weeks raw)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Balor vs Mahal next........... yeah can see myself reaching for the remote.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Let me know if we get The Ascension vs Gable/Roode.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Let me know if we get The Ascension vs Gable/Roode.



Well James Storm is teasing WWE move, it might be a few more weeks then Roode can betray Gable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Very mediocre reaction for Bayley. Wow.  And Mahal gets the jobber entrance.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Mahal needs Heath.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Getting called by WWE when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Getting called by WWE when?


It's the ugly woman era though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

The hell was that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

The hell is this right now.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> WWE have been trying to extend the network into more of a wrestling streaming service than just WWE owned stuff for a couple years now.  It works for both parties.  Impact will get themselves out there, WWE gets money from those who want to watch impact.
> 
> With raw they're making matches that are not a repeat of last week.  Colour me surprised.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hope this works out. I would actually start to watch Impact again..or at least tune in once in a while. I watched for a bit when Hogan and Bischoff came but never again. That nonsense with Abyss still makes me cringe.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Getting called by WWE when?


wwe just gonna put her in a jumpsuit anyways.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Huh, is Liv ok.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Liv Morgan got knocked out!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I hope this works out. I would actually start to watch Impact again..or at least tune in once in a while. I watched for a bit when Hogan and Bischoff came but never again. That nonsense with Abyss still makes me cringe.



I watched it more than WWE pre hogan era.  The matches were good, stories weren't too bad.  Yeah it had a bit of future endeavoured from WWE to new TNA champion in it.  But when you had AJ, Joe, Daniels, unique ring style, X division it just refreshing.  Hell for a while it actually treated Christian good too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh wow, it's now a three on two.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh wow, it's now a three on two.


Concussion protocol.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Ugh they had to protect the two talentless ones and have Natty take the pin.

Also I'm all for charity but this whole American blowing your own horn over it seems so disingenuous.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Liv Morgan got knocked out!


surprised this hasn't happened sooner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Hopefully Liv is ok.  I mean shit her body went limp.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> wwe just gonna put her in a jumpsuit anyways.



Yeah but you know they'd probably have her on Total Divas to showcase that body.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir



AJ Lee was right.

Talent isn't Sexually transmitted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir



Wow, going from that I think it was that last two kicks that did the damage.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, going from that I think it was that last two kicks that did the damage.



Heavy knee to the temple.  Twice it seems.  That's being uncareful and stupid on the part of Brie.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I watched it more than WWE pre hogan era.  The matches were good, stories weren't too bad.  Yeah it had a bit of future endeavoured from WWE to new TNA champion in it.  But when you had AJ, Joe, Daniels, unique ring style, X division it just refreshing.  Hell for a while it actually treated Christian good too.



Yeah I thought the look was also very fresh. Distinct from the presentation that Dunn has pushed for. Some of WWE's arenas are amazing but I think they need to entirely revamp how the show is presented on Monday's and Tuesdays.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir


Somehow Brie is worse than the likes of Sable, Tori, Ms Kitty and Debra in the ring. Get this bitch out the fucking ring already.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Brie kicked her in the face and leveled her.  And then she leaned in and took the second kick.

Brie still wanted to do the kicks after kicking her in the face???


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah but you know they'd probably have her on Total Divas to showcase that body.


Going by commercials total divas is like some softcore porn shit with the women. I should have been watching this all along.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I thought the look was also very fresh. Distinct from the presentation that Dunn has pushed for. Some of WWE's arenas are amazing but I think they need to entirely revamp how the show is presented on Monday's and Tuesdays.



The main issue I really had (outside of the meme of WWE midcard going into title picture on Debut) in TNA was Jeff Jerrett seemingly trying to out Triple H with the reign of Terror.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Honestly this is why I want Steph off the screen.  She seriously enjoys the humanitarian work and it shows.  Let her do that full time and be the role model mother she wants to be.  It's where she actually shines. 

Her character on screen is shit, it clashes with what is shown here (especially when her arm is supposded to be broke again by Ronda)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

In all honesty, the Bellas better be getting more ring work in after shows to improve before the Australian PPV.  Holy shit if there is a repeat of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir


Bellas are genuinely a cancer. The fact that audiences still cheer them is proof WWE fanbase doesn't deserve shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

A doubting Dean is a dangerous Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

They should do a comedy spot and have Bliss, Morgan, and Banks rehabbing together.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Those eyes of defeat on Roode when Gable did the glorious tells all the story you need to know.

Rukia get a point for Gable vs Asencion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Well nice to see the Dominator used.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Ever since Brock vs Cena wwe made it so a German can never be considered a Finisher since someone Brock's size couldn't put away someone with it yet Gable it's supposed to end matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

People's Choice Award....... what?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

This is the first time I recall a Heel vs. Heel matchup in WWE main roster in a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Revival showing why they are worthy of the belts yet with Drew and Ziggler feuding with Dean and Rollins you pretty much know the outcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

This is a pretty good match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> AJ Lee was right.
> 
> Talent isn't Sexually transmitted.



That’s why AJ was garbage in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir



Meiko would be proud.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Revival showing why they are worthy of the belts yet with Drew and Ziggler feuding with Dean and Rollins you pretty much know the outcome.



Vanilla midgets are never worthy of belts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Revival getting the crowd behind them with good in ring work?
Who would have guessed it?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The main issue I really had (outside of the meme of WWE midcard going into title picture on Debut) in TNA was Jeff Jerrett seemingly trying to out Triple H with the reign of Terror.



I still can't believe he got with Angles wife. I'm glad Angle worked out to he ok. I remember whe. He got arrested or something for stalking someone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

I hope Brie kicks Ruby Riot in the face. Maybe she’ll finally have a reason to go get her nose fixed that way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm, so the WWE has forgiven Lio over his twitter comments when Emma was released.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the WWE has forgiven Lio over his twitter comments when Emma was released.



They realized much like Lio did, that Emma is trash.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

Seriously Vince stop making Renee ignorant to Dean's motivations.  She's his wife for crying out loud.  She'd know what he's thinking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Hmm, I thought Drew made it clear he was going after the main belts instead of the mid card ones.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

I mean Seth is right.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I thought Drew made it clear he was going after the main belts instead of the mid card ones.



If that's the case Seth is still being truthful.  I mean Braun is still using them and in the end if you're going for the main belt do you want to help the guy going after it instead of doing what it takes to take it for yourself.  I mean letting Roman do the weekly open challenge would be a good way to tire him out and then getting the attempt later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Fuck why am I still watching RAW? Nothing really of worth other than the Tag  match so far and the SHIELD/Dogs of War backstage segments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Why in the hell are we having to suffer with another helping of Alicia Fox.  She should have been done after that Mahal crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck why am I still watching RAW? Nothing really of worth other than the Tag  match so far and the SHIELD/Dogs of War backstage segments.



We are all masochist here at one point or another. :ho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2018)

Just fucking bring back the 3MB stable.  Roid up Slater if you have too, but let them run rampant on the roster.  It'll be glorious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2018)

Cancel Evolution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

Ngl didn't see AOP coming. Here's to hoping they have a good showing.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

I hope AoP do well.  This could be make or break on their performance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2018)

lol worst night of shield's career.  forgets when HHH had entire lockeroom kill shield and then reformed evolution


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2018)

AOP is garbage, people are going too far with hyping every single NXT talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 24, 2018)

A Seth match and he hasn't sold the knee? Incredible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2018)

2018 and people still think Dean Ambrose will get a push.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 2018 and people still think Dean Ambrose *deserves* a push.


Ftfy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh my god.  Gable lost to Ascension.  That feud will continue.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 2018 and people still think Dean Ambrose will get a push.


Stone cold ended the Ambrose top guy experiment.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

The positive for Liv Morgan tonight.  I think this might be the most attention she has ever gotten on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2018)

Brie more unsafe than Goldberg.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Alexa and Sasha already out.  Brie takes out one of the girls that has a match at the Australia show.  Things really aren't going well.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

Brie gotta make all these weak NXT bitches pay their dues.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brie gotta make all these weak NXT bitches pay their dues.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2018)

Brie just in full brie mode, not the one WWE wants us to think.  But the real one in which she's drunk, irrational and lashes out at everyone for her own fuck ups.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Day 365 without ST watching Monster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

ST even worse than these fools out here not watching WWE shows and then complaining about the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ST even worse than these fools out here not watching WWE shows and then complaining about the company.


ST overall dropping


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

And fuck all of y’all shitting on Brie for kicking Liv Morgan in the face. If it was someone like Bryan or Joe kicking Dolph in the face, y’all would be masturbating to the gif.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

*Kenny Omega V triggers EVIL so hard, it knocks him out and then he hits a couple more before doing the OWA on a corpse*

OH YES GOLDEN LOVER DADDY FUCK HIM UP


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

You a fool for even watching and discussing the product.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost too into his gimmick but nobody gives a fuck anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You a fool for even watching and discussing the product.



Shut your dumbass up and go fuck more fat bitches and then try to hit me with some “she overpowered me” bullshit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

Buncha sorry ass fake fans up in here telling me not to talk about professional wrestling in a professional wrestling thread. Sorry I dont talk about how much I wanna fuck Bowsette like the rest of you anime degenerates.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

You are doing great ghost.  Ignore the haters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ghost too into his gimmick but nobody gives a fuck anymore.


Its like how Hulk says brother every time.

Its built in their DNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Buncha sorry ass fake fans up in here telling me not to talk about professional wrestling in a professional wrestling thread. Sorry I dont talk about how much I wanna fuck Bowsette like the rest of you anime degenerates.




I come in here for the friendship.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2018)

Might be super late here. Didn't realize Jim Cornette's video channel got taken down. Had a problem with youtube.

.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Brie Bella is the talk of the wrestling world.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Brie Bella is the talk of the wrestling world.


Yikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yikes


Most interesting thing to happen on Raw in weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

@WhatADrag


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2018)

They're just going to use football as an excuse sadly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Carmella is a full-on babyface, eh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Hmm, just tuning in and seeing Truth has his own talk show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Did Carmella dye her hair.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Connors Cure headband available for auction.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Carmella dye her hair.


Yes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Men with the gift of gab opening up the show and making it entertaining.  Pray Vince doesn't have them moved up to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Vince will always replenish Raw with people that are excelling on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Lol, this already beat Raw's segment.   Gotta love Miz's expressions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

That was actually a funny segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2018)

Carmella looks better a s a redhead. 
Also a good dancer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Miz with the mind games.   Took DB's finisher and used it as his own right in front of the owner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Fuck sakes, a heel move getting face reactions.   Damn the crowd is behind Becky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

There are people that still think Becky is a heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

YAS QUEEN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Entertaining match between Sheamus and Big E.  

Hmm, so more on the breaking up of Rusev Day tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

So did Rusev make the chant or did the chant make Rusev.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

Aiden ain't wrong. Lana held back Rusev Day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

Aiden cucked his boi Rusev I'm shook


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

So Vince's dreaming cucking Rusev about to come true.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Aiden is the babyface in this segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Why is it I'm finding myself being more invested in the SD story line than Raws.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is it I'm finding myself being more invested in the SD story line than Raws.


Because the show has a point beyond 1 guy, feuds are actually developed and characters (mostly) aren't idiots with memories of a goldfish? And no extra filler hour.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Crowd chanting for Milwaukee?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Asuka is a beast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

They are really trying to make Becky the heel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

Fire Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Becky owned Lana in that segment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2018)

Brunette Carmella is sum bullshit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Every time Naomi mentions the glow this song pops in my head for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Hmm, so Asuka and Naomi's finisher is a dual spin kick.    Also watched this match on mute due to commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

So Orton going after gimmicks that have passed their usefulness.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Orton going after gimmicks that have passed their usefulness.


Nakamura seemed kinda annoyed there that Randy interrupted his match yet again. Think WWE are setting up for a feud in the future?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

Wait does this mean AJ gets to Main Event SD? That hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wait does this mean AJ gets to Main Event SD? That hasn't happened in a while.


5 minute segment though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Holy shit, Joe making good on his promise to Wendy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 25, 2018)

This dude Joe is a savage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Samoa Joe is a sick man!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2018)

Joe has come home to play daddy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2018)

Joe showing his inner Pill Cosby.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

Michael Myers is coming you fuckers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


I helped

Ghost didnt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)

I bet ghost did help.  I don't believe he watches Raw.  He might watch clips or read twitter.  But I don't think he sits at home and turns on the USA network.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2018)

The Riott Squad is sick to death of Brie.  She is ruining all of their matches; matches with a low ceiling to begin with.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

The Riott Squad should be happy that Brie Bella is there to get people to actually give a shit about their matches and to not vomit at the sight of Ruby’s face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

Drag has such low credibility, he can’t even convince ST to watch one of the greatest animes of all time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Soul Taker playing himself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Im laughing so hard


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 26, 2018)

VKM laughing at those low ass ratings because he still got a billion for both of these awful ass shows. Dude is going to make like 25-40 million off the Saudi's too. Probably gave HBK a blank check and said pay yourself what you think is fair to come out of retirement.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM laughing at those low ass ratings because he still got a billion for both of these awful ass shows. Dude is going to make like 25-40 million off the Saudi's too. Probably gave HBK a blank check and said pay yourself what you think is fair to come out of retirement.



Stock reports came in again and they're still skyrocketing. Wrestling fans that don't like the product he's pushing need to stop buying his stuff just to hijack.  It'll never work outside of rare occasions.  They should pump their money into NJPW and show there's a market for it in the west.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stock reports came in again and they're still skyrocketing. Wrestling fans that don't like the product he's pushing need to stop buying his stuff just to hijack.  It'll never work outside of rare occasions.  They should pump their money into NJPW and show there's a market for it in the west.


I feel like we have insider information and know that it's overpriced.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stock reports came in again and they're still skyrocketing. Wrestling fans that don't like the product he's pushing need to stop buying his stuff just to hijack.  It'll never work outside of rare occasions.  They should pump their money into NJPW and show there's a market for it in the west.


Lets all get the NJPW network.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im laughing so hard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

I should've bought 50,000 shares back when it was only worth $5 a share 7 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Watching og naruto dubbed


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2018)

So out of interest I googled seth vs dolph.  Went to the video section and basically outside of 3 videos from 2014/15 there had to be around 10-11 matches between them (including tag teams) since late may/early June.  I mean if that doesn't highlight the issue of "We've seen this before." nothing does since June is nearly 4 months ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Watching og naruto dubbed



Heh, I say watch the H-anime Angel Blade series sub then watch og Naruto with Tsunade in it.  You will never ever look at that character the same way again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Episode 1 already a tear jerker smh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

You motherfuckers complaining about Seth and Dolph wrestling too much, when Ric Flair and Ricky Steamboat once wrestled each other 150 times in one year.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM laughing at those low ass ratings because he still got a billion for both of these awful ass shows. Dude is going to make like 25-40 million off the Saudi's too. Probably gave HBK a blank check and said pay yourself what you think is fair to come out of retirement.



There were a few articles out earlier this year saying WWE has to watch the low ratings it gets sometimes. Possibility that Fox could pull out: 

Way to far into the future to predict though. I think WWE would get guaranteed decent ratings for a 2 hour show if they just got rid of the damn brand split


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Bitches all wet over Sasuke.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Naruto transfrmed into sasuka and said, "your head is so wide and shiny. I want to kiss it."

Lmal


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

Naruto's asshole personality was great early on and then he turned into a fucking hippie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You motherfuckers complaining about Seth and Dolph wrestling too much, when Ric Flair and Ricky Steamboat once wrestled each other 150 times in one year.



But was it on tv every other week or was it mostly house shows where basically if you're in one state unless you're ultra following you'll know what happened in house show in another.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2018)

And Sasuke never showed a shred of interest in any of them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> And Sasuke never showed a shred of interest in any of them.



Sasuke only wished to fuck kill his brother and Naruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 26, 2018)

Sakura annoying me already


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Sakura annoying me already


might be the worst female main in shonen jump history.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stock reports came in again and they're still skyrocketing. Wrestling fans that don't like the product he's pushing need to stop buying his stuff just to hijack.  It'll never work outside of rare occasions.  They should pump their money into NJPW and show there's a market for it in the west.



The power of WWE's brand recognition is too great. They could just make a better product instead of doing all this bullshit. I think that it's probably easier to use WWE as a gateway to get to better wrestling, but NJPW has to do better with an english website and consistent english commentary. 



Raiden said:


> There were a few articles out earlier this year saying WWE has to watch the low ratings it gets sometimes. Possibility that Fox could pull out:
> 
> Way to far into the future to predict though. I think WWE would get guaranteed decent ratings for a 2 hour show if they just got rid of the damn brand split



Fox literally has a countdown for the first SD episode on their network. They're not pulling out, Murdoch wants that VKM dick. He'll settle for those ratings if he can get more ad money and 2.5 million people to tune in.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The power of WWE's brand recognition is too great. They could just make a better product instead of doing all this bullshit. I think that it's probably easier to use WWE as a gateway to get to better wrestling, but NJPW has to do better with an english website and consistent english commentary.



WWE has at times this year given people want they wanted.  The big one being the main event between Dolph and Seth, what happened another damn hijacking.  Doing better won't do shit with the indi smarks that seem to be the ones rushing in to piss off others.

Lots of stuff is shit but these idiots need to do their part too.  Pumping in money and getting WWE higher and higher stocks isn't going to put up warning signs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fox literally has a countdown for the first SD episode on their network. They're not pulling out, Murdoch wants that VKM dick. He'll settle for those ratings if he can get more ad money and 2.5 million people to tune in.



I think the other articles were saying that they could have buyers remorse once it starts. Looking forward to seeing what happens though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2018)

Lol going outside of this thread to post is weird.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2018)

Steve Blum voice overs like 20 characters from Naruto


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Beetlejuice cucking Double J. Book it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Steve Blum voice overs like 20 characters from Naruto


Dude voices the two major antagonist in Zabuza and Orochimaru and a bunch of other characters I've forgotten lmao. He's like the Chris Sabat of Naruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude voices the two major antagonist in Zabuza and Orochimaru and a bunch of other characters I've forgotten lmao. He's like the Chris Sabat of Naruto.



I was watching NAruto and Zabuza was talking...

I kept thinking.... hmm... where have I heard this voice from

then it clicked

Spike


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I was watching NAruto and Zabuza was talking...
> 
> I kept thinking.... hmm... where have I heard this voice from
> 
> ...


Knew it was him right away because the way he voices Zabuza reminded me of his role as Shishio in Kenshin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

Regal is so good as a general manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> kngfdjgnsfg
> 
> holy shit


and now you know.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

Io Shirai beat the fuck out of Xia Brookside.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Knew it was him right away because the way he voices Zabuza reminded me of his role as Shishio in Kenshin.



Steve Blum.  The man still leaving his mark in anime dubs.  Spike from Cowboy Bebop. Roger Smith of Big O, and Kazuma of S-Cry-ed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2018)

Commentary is the best part


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone else keeping tabs with ROH outside of the Elite? They massively dropped the ball with Dalton Castle but Matt Taven is something else.

At this stage of his career he's already beyond what Tyler Black was when he left for wwe. Just as good a worker, better seller, and much better promo than Rollins is today. Idk about his injury history but his future looks bright and unlike Omega, this is a guy i would like to see venture off to NXT/WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2018)

Dalton Castle


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 28, 2018)

Depression Cena losing all that mass to be reborn as Hollywood Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2018)

Cena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 28, 2018)

Rumor: The Rock Offered Eight Figures To Work Saudi Arabia Show

If you smell the money Rock is counting. The Saudi Arabian shows have turned the WWE world upside down. While the first show didn’t exactly have a huge effect on storylines, it certainly changed the way television worked, as the Greatest Royal Rumble and now Crown Jewel are being treated as major events. Those major events need major stars, and that might be about to be cranked way up.

According to Dirtysheets.com, Saudi Arabian officials *want to have the Rock appear at the April WWE show in their country as WWE Champion in exchange for $20 million. *There have also been rumors to Rock facing Roman Reigns for the Universal Title at WrestleMania 35, meaning Rock becoming champion isn’t the most shocking idea in the world. *Rock is rumored to possibly make $4 million for the match with Reigns, which would be $24 million for two matches.*


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2018)

Roman should never be champion. Period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2018)

One off appearence or leading to something.

Also why are evolution having a reunion on a smackdown show, they were raw exclusive faction.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

Batista may fight hhh.  He has wanted it forever.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2018)

Ah that's probably gonna be like the DX reunion.

Lmao will never forget how everyone laughed their ass off when Hall walked out. They cut DX laughing from the Youtube video.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman should never be champion. Period.


He's a top10 worker in the company and puts more asses into seats than AJ Styles ever could, enough with the wannabe smarky circlejerk. 

If Roman showed up on all in or BTE as a heel he would instantly be Rock/Cena status.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's a top10 worker in the company and puts more asses into seats than AJ Styles ever could, enough with the wannabe smarky circlejerk.
> 
> If Roman showed up on all in or BTE as a heel he would instantly be Rock/Cena status.



Don't bother.  Roman could put on 5* matches week after week and save a kid from being killed in front of the cameras, he'll never budge.  It's the most boring gimick in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

Guys.  I was just thinking about this.

Is Shelton Benjamin still under contract with wwe?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Guys.  I was just thinking about this.
> 
> Is Shelton Benjamin still under contract with wwe?



All indications except tv time says he is.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2018)

The better question is,  how about JTG?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2018)

Batista was clowning wwe on making the bad decision of bringing him back face but he's doing the same thing by wanting a match with Triple H.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Batista was clowning wwe on making the bad decision of bringing him back face but he's doing the same thing by wanting a match with Triple H.



Timing and situation is different.  For title he had to be a heel to be accepted.  Face vs Triple H doesn't have the Daniel Bryan baggage going with it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

@WhatADrag who attacked Aleister Black?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 


Sumie is still champ???!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's a top10 worker in the company and puts more asses into seats than AJ Styles ever could, enough with the wannabe smarky circlejerk.
> 
> If Roman showed up on all in or BTE as a heel he would instantly be Rock/Cena status.



I never laughed so hard before 


Anyway, just seen HIAC. Whoever suggested to paint the cell red is an idiot.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder if there will be Bluetista chants.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2018)

Never forget that Gohan was the gold fighter.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Never forget that Gohan was the gold fighter.


Never forget that spopovich tried to take VIdel's virginity in front of everyone at that tournament.

Dragon Ball was wild when Toriyama wasn't a old man conservative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2018)

Gohan getting cucked at the tournament by Spopovich and not doing anything about it was the beginning of his downfall.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Don't bother.  Roman could put on 5* matches week after week and save a kid from being killed in front of the cameras, he'll never budge.  It's the most boring gimick in this thread.



Lel Roman can’t even put on a 4* match without being carried by has beens


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Lel Roman can’t even put on a 4* match without being carried by has beens



Again I ask you this question that you ALWAYS ignore.

What makes you right about the talent of roman vs all the previous and still going wrestlers that call claims that you and people like you put out there as Grade A bullshit?

(Hint the answer isn't "They want vinces money BS either.")


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gohan getting cucked at the tournament by Spopovich and not doing anything about it was the beginning of his downfall.


Feel like Toriyama started really fucking up when he tried hyping up Kibito and Taco Supreme Kai without ever showing what they're capable of in a fight. So it was hard ever taking them seriously. And Gohan not training off and on to make sure he's in shape to protect the planet since Goku wasn't there anymore to save them all the time seemed pretty out of character after all that happened at the end of the previous arc. Just an excuse to bring back Goku.

Its like why is Gohan listening to these two gay ass elves that haven't shown anything to indicate that they're higher powers when his girlfriend is on the verge of getting necro dicked by Spopovich?!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

Everyone just taking Taco Supreme Kai's word for everything and following his orders without proof was just dumb. I like how the only person that challenged his bullshit was Goku when he wanted to fight Vegeta.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Again I ask you this question that you ALWAYS ignore.
> 
> What makes you right about the talent of roman vs all the previous and still going wrestlers that call claims that you and people like you put out there as Grade A bullshit?
> 
> (Hint the answer isn't "They want vinces money BS either.")


The guy acts like a smark but probably hasn't seen an independent show until Punk came up from ECW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Feel like Toriyama started really fucking up when he tried hyping up Kibito and Taco Supreme Kai without ever showing what they're capable of in a fight. So it was hard ever taking them seriously. And Gohan not training off and on to make sure he's in shape to protect the planet since Goku wasn't there anymore to save them all the time seemed pretty out of character after all that happened at the end of the previous arc. Just an excuse to bring back Goku.
> 
> Its like why is Gohan listening to these two gay ass elves that haven't shown anything to indicate that they're higher powers when his girlfriend is on the verge of getting necro dicked by Spopovich?!



Hmm, wasn't it Chi Chi's fault for keepin Gohan's nose in the books rather than have him train.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, wasn't it Chi Chi's fault for keepin Gohan's nose in the books rather than have him train.


He could have ran off and trained while he was studying like he always did in the fillers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He could have ran off and trained while he was studying like he always did in the fillers.



Thinking his mother got to him earlier as tonight's Kai episode repeat he him saying he wants to be a scholar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 29, 2018)

Chichi’s problem was that Goku didn’t dick her down enough. I think she mentioned that once.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chichi’s problem was that Goku didn’t dick her down enough. I think she mentioned that once.



Dick her down, hell didn't an episode in Super confirm he hasn't kiss his wife at all.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thinking his mother got to him earlier as tonight's Kai episode repeat he him saying he wants to be a scholar.


Gohan never wanted to fight anyway but he should have still kept training off and on just to stay in shape in case someone showed up to kill them since Goku was no longer there to protect them.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Chichi’s problem was that Goku didn’t dick her down enough. I think she mentioned that once.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Again I ask you this question that you ALWAYS ignore.
> 
> What makes you right about the talent of roman vs all the previous and still going wrestlers that call claims that you and people like you put out there as Grade A bullshit?
> 
> (Hint the answer isn't "They want vinces money BS either.")



All those “previous” others you are talking about like Austin, Rock, Kane, Taker; Jericho, Guerrero, Lesnar, HBK, Angle, Benoit and the rest of the older guys had better talent and skill than Roman and can work a 4* match with anyone in their prime. 

Hell, even Billy Gunn or Eugene had more talent than Reigns. Its funny you defend Roman because you make it sound like he’s just following orders and just doing his job, i know i get it, but that doesn’t excuse him for being a shitty performer with no tech and only knows 3 moves and rest spots.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> All those “previous” others you are talking about like Austin, Rock, Kane, Taker; Jericho, Guerrero, Lesnar, HBK, Angle, Benoit and the rest of the older guys had better talent and skill than Roman and can work a 4* match with anyone in their prime.
> 
> Hell, even Billy Gunn or Eugene had more talent than Reigns. Its funny you defend Roman because you make it sound like he’s just following orders and just doing his job, i know i get it, but that doesn’t excuse him for being a shitty performer with no tech and only knows 3 moves and rest spots.


That wasn't the question I asked.

All those named have said Roman is world class. Which you deny.  So why are they wrong. You know actual experts. While you someone who has never been in the ring correct.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Roman is a better worker than Austin(after surgery), Rock, Kane, and Taker were. He's arguably the same level as Eddie on roids.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Roman is equal in talent to Eddie Guerrero is without a doubt one of the dumbest takes that’s ever been uttered in here.

It’s pretty simple, he is supposed to be the number 1 babyface in the company and has such a toxic appeal  WWE hits new floors for futility in the ratings share. It’s not even about cord cutting it’s literally that there asses can’t pull in a decent percentage of the viewing public on the ratings share. 

Even then the infrastructure of the company is fucking set already, if this shit happened in the pre-network era this company would be screwed. The Network gives credence to what the WWE base actually is and TV companies are basically buying that viewership from WWE because it’s essentially a static number that has the possibility to pop even higher when they dust off an Attitude era talent. Even the Saudi show is insanely profitable and because it’s a paid show, which is the holy grail for a wrestling promoter, they’re bending over backward paying HBK something like 7 figures to come out of retirement. This would basically be like WWE calling in Bob Backlund in the Attitude era when Austin got hurt because some old fuck prefers that era more.

Roman isn’t a top 10 worker in this company either. He’s got an action hero look and above average work. He’s basically Kevin Nash without a power move set. They could literally put anyone at the top of the card and be fine, but Roman is a fucking vanity project who has to siph heat from other acts to protect him from negative reactions. Production literally has to move mics and lower the sound on crowds for his ass.



Nemesis said:


> That wasn't the question I asked.
> 
> All those named have said Roman is world class. Which you deny.  So why are they wrong. You know actual experts. While you someone who has never been in the ring correct.



And a bunch of them think HHH is actually a great wrestler too. Ric Flair has a legitimate claim to be the GOAT and thinks Orton is the best wrestler of our generation.

Braun is a vanity project who basically gets booked with the “make him look strong” booking and he was actually over as a baby face. So it’s not just the match rating thing or him needing to do charity work or whatever. They have clearly cooled off other acts in deference to him too which is another reason why he gets more heel heat as a babyface than anything else. It’s the inverse of the cool heel thing with more mental gymnastics thrown in when you consider how many times the goal post has to be moved to account for how toxic his act is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That wasn't the question I asked.
> 
> All those named have said Roman is world class. Which you deny.  So why are they wrong. You know actual experts. While you someone who has never been in the ring correct.



Ever heard of putting someone over and get a check to cash in? 
Lol so they give Roman a rub to put him over and you actually believe everything they said and i’m the smark? Hahahahahha! 

And Roman on the same level as Eddie Guerrero? Omg lmao. This is worse than defending Roman for being a yes man. 

Before John was shoved down our throats, he was actually entertaining to watch and can carry himself with the promos and during his matches. He’s the exact opposite of Roman Reigns. Roman only looks good when he gets carried by his opponents throughout the match and their only job is to make him look good. Now, tell if there’s nothing wrong with that?? The actual face of the company can’t do shit by himself and still be considered the best according to you? Is that what you want me to accept? Lmao. Roman has more rest spots than actual talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ever heard of putting someone over and get a check to cash in?
> Lol so they give Roman a rub to put him over and you actually believe everything they said and i’m the smark? Hahahahahha!
> 
> And Roman on the same level as Eddie Guerrero? Omg lmao. This is worse than defending Roman for being a yes man.
> ...



I've heardof that and if it was 1-2 wrestlers that might be something to look into.

But when it's 99% of former wrestlers saying so there has to be a lot of truth in it.  It's the same insanity of the stupid morons that are anti Vaccination or deny climate change.  They simply put deny 99.9% of evidence out there that the experts follow. 

Wrestlers being in the business know more in their little finger than a fan that goes to every event due to the fact they studied the entertainment, know the "sport" in and out since they lived it.  The fan has never set foot in the ring and therefore has no idea what goes on outside what some randon pleb on the internet says.

(BTW I never compared to Roman to Eddie, I find that rediculous too).

Also Roman got objective 4* matches out of Big show and Braun, the latter being the one you have your head so far up the arse you know what he has for breakfast.  Even though he can't put over a good promo and has less moves than Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Roman is a better worker than Austin(after surgery), Rock, Kane, and Taker were. He's arguably the same level as Eddie on roids.


I’m curious about something.  Do you think Roman is as good now as he was in like 2016?

He was putting on great matches with AJ styles.  He had a great match with Kevin Owens at the Rumble in 2017.  His first match with Brock at Wrestlemania (2015 or 2016) was by far his best match with Brock.

Is he not as good as he used to be??  Have his skills deteriorated a bit?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I've heardof that and if it was 1-2 wrestlers that might be something to look into.
> 
> But when it's 99% of former wrestlers saying so there has to be a lot of truth in it.  It's the same insanity of the stupid morons that are anti Vaccination or deny climate change.  They simply put deny 99.9% of evidence out there that the experts follow.
> 
> ...



This is like saying MJ’s basketball opinion means something because he’s the GOAT meanwhile he’s the WOAT GM and most basketball nerds can probably make up better rosters. Their opinions don’t invalidate 4.5 years of gymnastics to make Roman palatable as the fucking protagonist of this company. 

The objective take of Roman/Big Show really has that match more as a 3.5 star match if you use crowdsourcing from Cagematch as well as looking at Meltzer’s star rating. He also had a shitty Mania main event with HHH, lost to Lashley at a PPV via a spear, got a rematch on Raw then got jet packed to another Brock match. You can blame the booking but crowds wouldn’t boo if Braun used MitB on a battle worn champion because he was over as a babyface.

Braun’s matches with Big Show were pretty great too. Roman leaning into his toxic aura and letting crowds boo him isn’t working marks, it’s waving a white flag and saying that people don’t like babyfaces meanwhile crowds cheer characters with relatable personas or people who impress them. Roman has literally had every single thing used to get him better reactions, dude got booed even getting a team up with The Rock. 

The problem is nothing matters because of the Network, TV deals, and paid international shows that are banking them 45 million alone. If this was any other era Roman would get knocked from the top of the card and they’d let him have a heel run to let the crowd turn him face. He’s literally only ever gotten baby face reactions as the hot tag of the Shield. Even Titus can be a hot tag and get over for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Roman is a better worker than Austin(after surgery), Rock, Kane, and Taker were. He's arguably the same level as Eddie on roids.



Im gone for one weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Shit posters gonna post shit post

Obviously not talking about Nemesis even if I disagree with him on this particular subject.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

I never said Roman was equal in talent than Eddie Guerrero, i just said Roman is as good a worker that Eddie was after the steroids. If you're too much of a stickler to even admit Romans work has improved or Eddies declined after joining WWE, than why even watch/discuss the product now?

The same smoke and mirrors they use for Roman were created for Cena's push. I just give respect to him for trying to improve his craft. He's entertaining on twitter, where the training wheels are off and if he was given a live mic and had the time time to develop he would be on the mount rushmore.

Edit: I've been taken to ROH events as a child during Joe's reign, Bryans rise & his fued with Nigel, watched Punk enter to crickets in philly to seeing him be showered by streamers. Continued as an adult to watch KO & Generico, and Tyler Blacks forced push. I love me some indys but bashing Roman is played out now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Ever heard of putting someone over and get a check to cash in?
> Lol so they give Roman a rub to put him over and you actually believe everything they said and i’m the smark? Hahahahahha!
> 
> And Roman on the same level as Eddie Guerrero? Omg lmao. This is worse than defending Roman for being a yes man.
> ...


John Cena couldn't even take an exploder in 2017.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never said Roman was equal in talent than Eddie Guerrero, i just said Roman now is as good a worker that Eddie was after the steroids. If you're too much of a stickler to even admit Romans work has improved or Eddies declined after joining WWE, than why even watch/discuss the product now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero never had anything lower than a 3 and a quarter in WWE and it's not like he started roiding when he got there, dude was roiding in WCW before he even made the jump. The comparison of their work is dumb as hell. It's not even like he has any overly impressive power moves either. The best thing about his ringwork is that he's willing to get stiffed in order to get the crowd into his matches as opposed to hijacking. 

Like the actual work itself is basically a shittier version of Austin as a brawler with worse selling and the odd powermove to break up the monotony of the handcocking, stupid ass driveby move, and one of the worst samoan drops in wrestling today. And for a dude whose supposed to be a "powerhouse" he doesn't even have the strength of a Rollins or Cesaro which is why he basically always struggles with that contrived as fuck one armed powerbomb spot. 

The sitout crucifix is cool though because it's an actual power move as opposed to a running hug that 20 other guys do better. He's still a better worker than Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I've heardof that and if it was 1-2 wrestlers that might be something to look into.
> 
> But when it's 99% of former wrestlers saying so there has to be a lot of truth in it.  It's the same insanity of the stupid morons that are anti Vaccination or deny climate change.  They simply put deny 99.9% of evidence out there that the experts follow.
> 
> ...



Lmao 99% former wrestlers in the WWE, the ones Vince call up whenever he wants to try and promote something. The ones Vince used to put someone over. Vince can hand $5million and put over Roman too. I’d do it with no issues. Hahaha

Wtf? So if we’re not in the business then we can’t share our honest opinion about the sport and the personalities?? Okay! I’m done here  That’s like saying i’m not allowed to make a hamburger because i don’t work at a fastfood chain

You really think those were 4* matches?? Don’t tell me Taker vs Roman was a 4* match too. 

The only time Roman gets over is when he gets his ass kicked. And that shit won’t change not in a million years. He just doesn’t have what it takes to get over by himself. Vince already exhausted everything to put him over even paying the Rock, Austin and the rest of the older dudes to say good things about him ffs.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

If you say he's paying them I'm sure you have actual evidence to provide that would hold up in a valid debate.  Something physical, not "It's so obvious."


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never said Roman was equal in talent than Eddie Guerrero, i just said Roman is as good a worker that Eddie was after the steroids. If you're too much of a stickler to even admit Romans work has improved or Eddies declined after joining WWE, than why even watch/discuss the product now?
> 
> The same smoke and mirrors they use for Roman were created for Cena's push. I just give respect to him for trying to improve his craft. He's entertaining on twitter, where the training wheels are off and if he was given a live mic and had the time time to develop he would be on the mount rushmore.
> 
> Edit: I've been taken to ROH events as a child during Joe's reign, Bryans rise & his fued with Nigel, watched Punk enter to crickets in philly to seeing him be showered by streamers. Continued as an adult to watch KO & Generico, and Tyler Blacks forced push. I love me some indys but bashing Roman is played out now.


It isn't like Roman is the worst guy in the company or anything.

But does he need to main event Wrestlemania every year??


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If you say he's paying them I'm sure you have actual evidence to provide that would hold up in a valid debate.  Something physical, not "It's so obvious."



Legends deals which means merchandising,licensing, residuals, paying for rehab, TV appearances/HoF inductions that allow the "legends" to live off the fanfest circuit signing autographs and making other public appearances so they can shill their prowrestling tees and have "value" for these smaller regional indies like AAW or Wrestlecircus. Getting paid to come in and "coach" or lecture at the Performance Center. 

There's a ton of value in not shit talking the product. We know he probably doesn't pay for medical treatment for guys that don't work for him seeing as how Foley didn't have insurance when he needed that hip replacement, but he got a show on the Network when he started shilling for them non-stop. If you're one of these dudes with a podcast it also makes sense to not say anything bad so you don't get freezed out like he did with Austin.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It isn't like Roman is the worst guy in the company or anything.
> 
> But does he need to main event Wrestlemania every year??


I cannot defend that at all, but i think 100% of the blame falls on vince and creative.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2018)

Roman Reigns is as good as a roided WWE version of Eddie Guerrero has to be the dumbest thing that's ever been said in this thread. That shit is worse than when DA tried to say that he wishes WWE was as good as fucking RoH when Cody R was champion with Beer City Bruiser was working the 3rd match from the top and Marty Scurll was the midcard champion


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Roman Reigns is as good as a roided WWE version of Eddie Guerrero has to be the dumbest thing that's ever been said in this thread. That shit is worse than when DA tried to say that he wishes WWE was as good as fucking RoH when Cody R was champion with Beer City Bruiser was working the 3rd match from the top and Marty Scurll was the midcard champion


Clearly you have a vandetta against me from owning you over and over every single debate, claiming they are that far apart is just downright obtuse.


Im not saying Eddie wasn't a great performer because his best character work comes from the RA era, but he wasn't the same worker he was from the WCW. Not even close.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

Again if people took the focus to Vince over the issues they have I'd join them.  Because it's been clear since the Benoit incident Vince pretty much went full puppet master over everything.  Since he's scared of upsetting sponsors, TV execs and his growing senility has made things get worse over time.  Creativity is stiffled where in reality unless we seen the wrestlers in the indis we really don't have a full idea what they are capable of.

Making the shield a heel faction after triple powerbomb on Braun should have been the way to go as a "We're the old guard, elite and we're not having any kids taking our spot." and use that to build up some new stars.  I've also said and I stick with this the Raw main event should be Braun (c) vs Brock.  With Braun winning and retaining the title.  Essentially this makes it as a line under Brock being in or near the title picture match since he's lost to 2 of the big stars in the company.  Brock can still work a WM, Summerslam or Arabmoneymania but as someone who a newer fresh opponent uses to attempt to get past and be seen as a main eventer. At the same time they could have heel shield start imploding around the Rumble, big break up if they go that way at the in between PPV and a triple threat at mania for Seth's IC title.  Bryan and Miz can have their final blow off to their feud for the World heavyweight and AJ styles could be fighting for US title.

Vince's senility and ego is also why I have been vocal for, plus people going to look at alternatives.  Yes I understand for many it's like trying to look for a PC without windows, but options are out there (Like I have NJPW account and watched world of sport in the UK to get different takes) even if they are difficult or unknown for many. But if the more knowing fans without being well assholes about it (good luck there with many) helped show the alternatives they could grow.  Yes NPJW is going to hurt a bit not being western but it could grow in time if they focused right.

With regard to Roman, he's not even in my top 5 wrestlers right now in WWE.  AJ, Joe, Miz, Drew, Pete Dunne (if we go NXT and NXT UK) are well above him.  I just disagree with the foaming at the mouth irrational hatred of the guy, who is clearly doing a job given to him by his boss. While at the same time fans are either getting behind someone who is objectively worse at moves, selling and on mic, or when given something they have been clamouring for still decided to hijack it with their stupidity (looking closely at Seth vs Dolph main eventing for that one).  It's one thing going to an event to be disapointed by something you think you'd like.  But these people are almost certainly buying tickets to hijack knowing it won't change a thing in a "If we can't enjoy it no one will." view.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Clearly you have a vandetta against me from owning you over and over every single debate, claiming they are that far apart is just downright obtuse.
> 
> 
> Im not saying Eddie wasn't a great performer because his best character work comes from the RA era, but he wasn't the same worker he was from the WCW. Not even close.




But roman is not on the same level on any version of eddie in the WWE is the point. There is no vendetta.

Just a weird ass hot take


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2018)

I stop watching wrestling and I read WWE is signing Punishment Martinez.

Smh im sick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But roman is not on the same level on any version of eddie in the WWE is the point. There is no vendetta.
> 
> Just a weird ass hot take


He moves more merch than Eddie ever did, and if WWE created a storyline where Ambrose and Rollins failed to help Roman retain and he turned on those two, viscously, the internet would be destroyed and the hosting city would collapse into itself.

Roman being pushed down our throats has become a storyline itself and millions watch every ppv just with the glimmer of hope that something big happens, because we all know it can with the snap of Vince's finger. Problem is everyone who talks shit about Roman continues to talk shit but fails to end their sub to the network and continues to pack the venue with the intentions of hijacking. Walk the walk and give all that money to another promotion if you mean what you say.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I stop watching wrestling and I read WWE is signing Punishment Martinez.
> 
> Smh im sick


Because he's tall!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because he's tall!


He just put on a great match with Sabin on the latest ppv.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

Did they think because All In got over 10k that they'd fill up a stadium of 7k?  I mean did they push their name out there hard for it at all?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2018)

ROH is not hot.  It's New Japan that has a decent following.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2018)

New Japan should just buy ROH, rebrand it and make it better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> @Kisame3rd14 Might not be a good idea to merchandise sales as evidence that he is indisputably the top draw in the company. We don't know for sure if his character is necessarily the reason why merch sells. It could be the case, for example, that virtually anyone who WWE puts in several Wrestlemanias at this point in the company's history will jump to the top in sales. I would also be suspicious of any number that the WWE gives you.
> 
> I agree that people can be too negative today, but I also think fans have good reason to complain. He's been in a literal multi-year feud with Lesnar, fought with Taker, held the heavyweight champ three times. Yet you can still he still looks very uncomfortable in the ring.
> 
> The creative product that WWE puts out sometimes is also borderline insulting. I don't think even children would be susceptible fo the baselessness of the storylines, _especially_ on RAW.


If im not mistaken the Observer was the first to report that Roman was selling more merch than any other full time wrestler before wwe even released their 2017 sales. 

But you're correct in that Roman isn't currently a draw for the WWE, the brand itself is. Still, anyone would be a fool or a liar to deny that turning him would instantly make him the biggest attraction in the wrestling world today.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 30, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I transitioned to defending his overall value(character, workrate, promo) in my post before last.


Roman  does not match any version of WWE eddie in any of the categories tho.

And it has nothing to do with being biased against roman.

Outside of ring work, promo, and character roman probably has selling merch over eddie. But a guy who has headlined 4 manias in a row better have at least that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Roman  does not match any version of WWE eddie in any of the categories tho.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with being biased against roman.
> 
> Outside of ring work, promo, and character roman probably has selling merch over eddie. But a guy who has headlined 4 manias in a row better have at least that.


I respect Eddie for what he did in the ring and his runs in 2002 & 2004 were great but people forget how dreadful the end of the RA-era was with him on top. He was a wrestlers wrestler but he wouldn't attract a new set of eyes to the product. His run lasted only a few years and he was one of the worst drawing world champions of all time.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I respect Eddie for what he did in the ring and his runs in 2002 & 2004 were great but people forget how dreadful the end of the RA-era was with him on top. He was a wrestlers wrestler but he wouldn't attract a new set of eyes to the product. His run lasted only a few years and he was one of the worst drawing world champions of all time.


Eddie was only champion for like 3-4 months. You have JBL to thank for any lack of drawing WWE or Smackdown had at the time. And Triple H for that matter while we're at it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2018)

You have Triple Nose and JBL as your champions all year in 2003-2004 and you wonder why attendance and ratings are declining. But lets blame Eddie for it and call him the lowest drawing world champion of all time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I respect Eddie for what he did in the ring and his runs in 2002 & 2004 were great but people forget how dreadful the end of the RA-era was with him on top. He was a wrestlers wrestler but he wouldn't attract a new set of eyes to the product. His run lasted only a few years and he was one of the worst drawing world champions of all time.


But still eddie as a low drawing champ is better than current roman in ring, promo, character etc.


My argument is that eddie (througout his career) is in a league of his own that roman hasnt reached yet when it comes to skill.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eddie was only champion for like 3-4 months. You have JBL to thank for any lack of drawing WWE or Smackdown had at the time. And Triple H for that matter while we're at it.


SAF beat me to it.

Eddie was the world champion of the B-show during Nose's reign of Terror for 4 months. 

People trying to say Eddie drove people away from the product?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> But still eddie as a low drawing champ is better than current roman in ring, promo, character etc.
> 
> 
> My argument is that eddie (througout his career) is in a league of his own that roman hasnt reached yet when it comes to skill.


Problem is the only way to measure who is the best total package as a wrestler is to look at the money.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> SAF beat me to it.
> 
> Eddie was the world champion of the B-show during Nose's reign of Terror for 4 months.
> 
> People trying to say Eddie drove people away from the product?


Eddie himself handed the belt back to Vince and stated that he dropped the ball and wasn't ready.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Eddie's talent is in that rare category.
Wrestling from a young age gaining so much experience the dude mastered and gained so much skill he was perfect at little shit like face expressions, carrying himself, being amazing at face and heel, getting over without going all out, comedy, etc.

He just had somethiny that couldnt be taught. Even on his worse day it was amazing.


Only talent i can think of like that righy now is pete dunne.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Problem is the only way to measure who is the best total package as a wrestler is to look at the money.


So because roman sold more shirts that makes him overall better than eddie?

Wtf


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

Eddie was on Smackdown so of course Roman was going to sell more.  But more importantly you can't compare sales between Eras because shit was different.  Even 10-15 years ago let alone Attitude or pre attitude era.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So because roman sold more shirts that makes him overall better than eddie?
> 
> Wtf


That's their entire job; draw money and perform safe. If technical wrestling drew money ZSJ would be ahead of Hogan and Austin right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Eddie was on Smackdown so of course Roman was going to sell more.  But more importantly you can't compare sales between Eras because shit was different.  Even 10-15 years ago let alone Attitude or pre attitude era.



It's harder to push merch now, wrestling was more main stream even in the Ruthless agression era than it is today. Austin peaked for three years and Meltzer said he made more money for wwe than anyone and is neck and neck with Hogan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

Future endeavour incoming


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Austin still is 1b for all time selling merch according to Meltz, so you're argument is moot. It was much easier to sell merch back then as opposed to now.




And you whats even more fucked up


Selling merch and drawing crowds is completely two different topics and both are not even what i responded too


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Did they confuse that kid as mauro


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Nah, he must have been sitting somewhere else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> And you whats even more fucked up
> 
> 
> Selling merch and drawing crowds is completely two different topics and both are not even what i responded too


How when they both have to do with money and there is no better way to quantify a wrestlers value than the money they bring into their company?

If you're still going on about workrate then how do you even decide who is better? I would think that's up for interpretation. Unless someone has injured a massive amount of people we don't have any statistics which objectively prove who is a better worker and by how much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How when they both have to do with money and there is no better way to quantify a wrestlers value than the money they bring into their company?
> 
> If you're still going on about workrate then how do you even decide who is better? I would think that's up for interpretation. Unless someone has injured a massive amount of people we don't have any statistics which objectively prove who is a better worker and by how much.


Because the context you are trying to use is all over the place and the numbers can be misleading and its not the end all be all on these circumstances. 

You keep trying to bring up roman has the number 1 merch meanwhile you wont highlight the fact it took years of chances to get that far when eddie had like 2 months

And then i  realized you transittioned your argument from in ring work to ring work, promos, and character to numbers because you cant back up your first two claims.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If im not mistaken the Observer was the first to report that Roman was selling more merch than any other full time wrestler before wwe even released their 2017 sales.
> 
> But you're correct in that Roman isn't currently a draw for the WWE, the brand itself is. Still, anyone would be a fool or a liar to deny that turning him would instantly make him the biggest attraction in the wrestling world today.



Yeah but that's not their playbook at all or ever. I think Triple H even came out and said that people will just ask for a person to turn face of they turn them heel. The playbook, it seems, as of now is to book Roman as face and as champion for *several* more years. I like the guy but I wonder what the pointt of that would be. Theres also some evidence that its hurting ratings. Raw took a plunge this past week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah but that's not their playbook at all or ever. I think Triple H even came out and said that people will just ask for a person to turn face of they turn them heel. The playbook, it seems, as of now is to book Roman as face and as champion for *several* more years. I like the guy but I wonder what the pointt of that would be. Theres also some evidence that its hurting ratings. Raw took a plunge this past week.


It's a bigger loss to book him heel. if you turn Roman the smarks will instantly cheer for him but will the kids? It's not the men over the age of 25 buying all of those vests, so how does that help wwe?

I don't watch weekly, only PPVs and the occasional highlight package fron Raw/smackdown, so i cannot defend the ratings.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Clearly you have a vandetta against me from owning you over and over every single debate, claiming they are that far apart is just downright obtuse.
> 
> 
> Im not saying Eddie wasn't a great performer because his best character work comes from the RA era, but he wasn't the same worker he was from the WCW. Not even close.



The only thing you own is a device that can harness wifi for you to come on here and say dumb shit. I have a vendetta against dumb shit so go figure. 

Even if that were true he's still a better worker than Roman, you backpedaling ass rube.

You've made up stats and gotten debunked so many different times it's fucking old and tired. You make our resident trolls seem like Nostradamus by comparison with your fucking wacked out homeless schizo gimmick. 

You're faker than Sable's tits, your ass was trying to clown Ghost for being a wrestling fan who watches men fight in their underwear or whatever dumbshit, and you're in here talking about going to ROH to watch men fight in their underwear as a child. Your shit posting is cancerous as fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2018)

Eddie Guerrero is one of the greatest all-around performers in the history of professional wrestling. Like...top ten of all-time. 

No full-time wrestler on this planet is currently in that stratosphere. 

And that's all I have to say about that.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> The only thing you own is a device that can harness wifi for you to come on here and say dumb shit. I have a vendetta against dumb shit so go figure.
> 
> Even if that were true he's still a better worker than Roman, you backpedaling ass rube.
> 
> ...


You let another man control your emotions so easily, you're a beta's beta.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Eddie Guerrero is one of the greatest all-around performers in the history of professional wrestling. Like...top ten of all-time.
> 
> *No full-time wrestler on this planet is currently in that stratosphere. *
> 
> And that's all I have to say about that.


Okada and Tanahashi are both top10 all time, so that's incorrect.

Im sure AJ, Omega, Rollins and Reigns all have a shot at top15 so they also fit into the same stratosphere.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Stop crying Daniel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 1, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You let another man control your emotions so easily, you're a beta's beta.



You've got too much time and not enough brain cells. You're basically the sport's section village idiot meme.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Nobody on the internet can manipulate my emotions.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

^Nash said this today. Took pointed issue with Reigns.
_
"No one cares about the young guys. When I watched SummerSlam that (Undertaker and Triple H) package caught my eye and made me want to see that match," he said. "I don’t know if I want to see Roman Reigns versus Undertaker again. What more of a rub can you give than that? He’s [been] given rubs before and they just aren’t getting over. Who would you put in those positions? You going to put Finn [Balor] in there versus The Undertaker? [Seth] Rollins? Who are you going to put?"

Nash's opinion falls in line with a lot of wrestling fans who are quick to point out WWE's lack of character is glaring, especially compared to earlier eras. The debate on if Roman Reigns is "over" has lead WWE water cooler talk for over three years now


_
I'd argue that people don't care about the others because they don't receive the bigger pushes. People wanted to see Rusev and Strowman get more action. WWE purposely threw water on Rusev and Strowman started giving the crowd shit last week.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2018)

Too many vanilla midgets.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Raiden said:


> ^Nash said this today. Took pointed issue with Reigns.
> _
> "No one cares about the young guys. When I watched SummerSlam that (Undertaker and Triple H) package caught my eye and made me want to see that match," he said. "I don’t know if I want to see Roman Reigns versus Undertaker again. What more of a rub can you give than that? He’s [been] given rubs before and they just aren’t getting over. Who would you put in those positions? You going to put Finn [Balor] in there versus The Undertaker? [Seth] Rollins? Who are you going to put?"
> 
> ...


I admit WWE cools people off to protect Roman, Braun was getting massive pops when he started lifting things backstage. I also believe the DB conspiracy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

So Dean opening up the show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2018)

This friend Ambrose better turn heel or it's all over for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

So where are Dean's "brothers" in all this beating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmm, so how did the Rock's remake of Die Hard do in theaters this past summer.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Likely wouldn't know who Bruno Sammartino is or Harley Race or Gorgeous George.


None of them are top5, i guess Bruno is top10. It's not that hard to listen to podcasts and shoot interviews, and those names are brought up to this day so even a casual would know them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow, Roman cheered when running in for Ambrose but get's booed when offense is landed on Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Ziggy v Roman, well someone is going to be selling hard tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Honestly, if I were Ziggy I would be pissed at Corbin for that decision on the title.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

lol just to spite Roman, corbyn basically screwed Dolph out of a title match.

(Wait why isn't dolph pissed at this)


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Roman cheered when running in for Ambrose but get's booed when offense is landed on Braun.



Fanbase is shit we've been through this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

"Torn in half"  Renee please, that was a hug of a spear.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

Ah I saw this match on the WWE website earlier. I thought maybe they were going to make it the main event. 

.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Hmm so Dungeon of Doom era Task Master Ronda vs Ruby Riot tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Have to admit, despite that move almost turning into a botch Ronda manage to power Ruby up to complete it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh look, a women's rivalry story line that I would pay attention to.  Becky vs Flair should be good to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

lmao as Roode walks out they say, "Shawn Michaels is here tonight!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Roode better turn heel tonight, this is getting very pathetic for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Fuck sakes, production shitting on Conner by cutting he promo short then coming back to it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

LMAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Renee's riveting commentary keeping me interested in this..............................ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Konnor destroyed Roode!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 1, 2018)

Fun Bliss promo followed by a jobber match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

Shit Roode might have to think about getting with dat total nonstop action.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

AOP doing relevant shit 2 weeks in a row? Good stuff.
They need to squash B-Team then go for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Also Drake finally not looking goofy for once. Good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

LOL.  Revival lost to the B team one week after getting rave reviews for their tag title match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also Drake finally not looking goofy for once. Good.


He still looks goofy.  He should be wearing a suit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

No idea why Revival jobbed to B-Team though? They played the Babyfaces well last week.
Could've still has the beatdown and Revival/AOP would be a far more engaging feud with a better match than fucking B-Team.
Once again WWE is shit with momentum. Revival just had a top match with Drew and Dolph last week so do they capitalize? No lose to fucking B-Team. Fuck off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

My raw analysis:

Revival and Roode jobbing like crazy!  And Roman, Dean, and Seth continue to wrestle McIntyre, Ziggler, and Strowman every damn week!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LOL.  Revival lost to the B team one week after getting rave reviews for their tag title match.


WWE is idiotic.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

Poor Bobby Roode. 

Shit makes no sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

WWE has near 100 male wrestlers in Raw/Smackdown/NXT.  That's an average of 33 wrestlers per show with 1 left over.  They can easily spread around the matches


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Holy shit.  Is there a charity segment every week now???


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2018)

I actually tune into see RAW.

*Sees Booby Roode get jobbed out.*

Going back to Soul Calibur 6.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> WWE has near 100 male wrestlers in Raw/Smackdown/NXT.  That's an average of 33 wrestlers per show with 1 left over.  They can easily spread around the matches


I hate how WWE seem to think that if you're feuding someone you're only allowed to face them.
That's why I enjoyed SHIELD vs. AOP and Corbin and Revival vs. Drew and Dolph. Fresh matchups.
WWE has defo become far worse at utilizing the roster.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I actually tune into see RAW.
> 
> *Sees Booby Roode get jobbed out.*
> 
> Going back to Soul Calibur 6.


Roode ain't doing shit in WWE until he turns Heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Got done with work early and no school shit so why not?



It causes cancer.
You smoking cigs too?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It causes cancer.
> You smoking cigs too?


Nah.
Yeah RAW disappointing again tonight.
Only good this is SHIELD/Dogs of War but even then that feud is massively oversaturated.
I'd be down for AOP/Revival too but WWE is idiotic and thinks we want to see fucking B-Team instead.
KO and Elias are in limbo too. We could have had KO/Lashley/Elias/Rollins Fatal 4 Way feud for the IC Title but every men's title is held hostage in 1 feud.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm tuning in and out. Have to do law shcool test prep though so def can't sit and watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah.
> Yeah RAW disappointing again tonight.
> Only good this is SHIELD/Dogs of War but even then that feud is massively oversaturated.
> I'd be down for AOP/Revival too but WWE is idiotic and thinks we want to see fucking B-Team instead.
> KO and Elias are in limbo too. We could have had KO/Lashley/Elias/Rollins Fatal 4 Way feud for the IC Title but every men's title is held hostage in 1 feud.



They have you man.


Only watch ppvs.

trust me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> They have you man.
> 
> 
> Only watch ppvs.
> ...


I usually only watch SD and NXT and maybe 205 if I hear there's a lit match. Just had the past 2 weeks off on Monday. Watching RAW isn't a regular thing for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Goddamn Elias triggered the hell out of the crowd.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

Ok what's with the monster heat right now?  Something about basketball?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ok what's with the monster heat right now?  Something about basketball?


He made a crack about the Sonics and the crowd are pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Owens and Elias are individuals.  But I like them out there together.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

That was over 10 years ago though, people still pissed about that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> That was over 10 years ago though, people still pissed about that?


You'd be surprised how long people will hold grudges over sports.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Glad Owens won.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm not a Balor fan at all.  But associating with Bayley makes him infinitely less cool.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not a Balor fan at all.  But associating with Bayley makes him infinitely less cool.


What was the last relevant thing he's done? IC Triple Threat?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What was the last relevant thing he's done? IC Triple Threat?


Probably.

He had an open challenge Universal title match against Roman.  He lost.  But it was overshadowed by Strowman.

And that was a random Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh wow.  An actual star showed up????


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2018)

So wait are Taker and Kane heels in this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2018)

What is this, 1999?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So wait are Taker and Kane heels in this?


Surprisingly.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2018)

lmao Triple H comes out swinging at both and then gets his ass beat. 

What's the point of a match then . 

They better not fucking have Triple H win.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2018)

I guess the Mayor took a PTO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Undertaker barely pulled off that tombstone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2018)

Missed the first hour and going back and HOLY SHIT Dean Ambrose is a genuine retard. Like how stupid does his character come off as now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

Don't worry about Raw.

Are you guys ready for this????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2018)

I preorded that months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm going to dress like Sombrero Guy from Sunset Riders.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed the first hour and going back and HOLY SHIT Dean Ambrose is a genuine retard. Like how stupid does his character come off as now?


He's in the top 3 for dumbest fucks in pro wrestling kayfabe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Seth isn't above Rey Mysterio. lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed the first hour and going back and HOLY SHIT Dean Ambrose is a genuine retard. Like how stupid does his character come off as now?



Opening promo sounded like a mess. I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

A moment of Bliss was the best part of the show that I saw yesterday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2018)

Weird


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Seth isn't above Rey Mysterio. lol


I never said that, try reading it again.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never said that, try reading it again.


you said rey isn't in your top 15 but seth is.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm going to dress like Sombrero Guy from Sunset Riders.





Brock Approves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you said rey isn't in your top 15 but seth is.


I said Seth has the *potential* to be in the top15 along with the the other three in that paragraph.

In the next post i said Jericho is already top15(hence why i didn't list him in with potential candidate's) and Rey is not.




Kisame3rd14 said:


> My second list was composed of men that i *have a shot at finishing in the top15, Jericho is already top15. Rey no.*


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't think Seth would be in my top 100 tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't know how one can even rank cross-generational talent. Times change so much lol.

Like there's more media today but it's even harder to get over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2018)

Raiden said:


> They better not fucking have Triple H win.



Do you remember what company this is?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

Seth is more mainstream than a lot of people think, people in my area(urban) know who he is and he's the best in ring performer in wwe currently.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I said Seth has the *potential* to be in the top15 along with the the other three in that paragraph.
> 
> In the next post i said Jericho is already top15(hence why i didn't list him in with potential candidate's) and Rey is not.


you already dismiss rey from even making it in top 15 while saying seth can so you're already saying seth is better than rey with that statement.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Seth is more mainstream than a lot of people think, people in my area(urban) know who he is and he's the best in ring performer in wwe currently.


haven't met anyone offline among my peers that still watch wrestling let alone know who seth is. lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

That Seattle Supersonics segment was discussed on ESPN.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you already dismiss rey from even making it in top 15 while saying seth can so you're already saying seth is better than rey with that statement.


Seth has more potential than Rey, he obvously has yet to build the same resume that Rey has built for himself.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2018)

Seth Rollins can't even do a proper pedigree but he's more talented than Rey Mysterio 

itt Kisame fangirls for NJPW memes


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

What does Seth Rollins have to do with NJPW? Im not even sure he worked a match for them. 

it's not even debatable at this point he's neck and neck with AJ for best worker in wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Seth has more potential than Rey, he obvously has yet to build the same resume that Rey has built for himself.


Seth has already reached his peak and full potential tho.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What does Seth Rollins have to do with NJPW? And it's not even debatable at this poi t he's neck and neck for best worker in wwe.



Seth Rollins is a NJPW meme with shoddy ass psychology, his rain trigger is the shits.

Seth Rollins isn't neck and neck with AJ Styles for best worker in the company 

The amount of people who'd have to die/retire for that to happen is fucking tragic. Pre-injury Seth was a better worker than he is now. He's not a wide enough margin better than dudes on Raw to be considered that good. He does have a claim to best wrestler on the Raw roster but it's not like he's the outright best.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Do you remember what company this is?



Triple H does tend to do the job these days at the big events to be fair to him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Seth Rollins is a NJPW meme with shoddy ass psychology, his rain trigger is the shits.
> 
> Seth Rollins isn't neck and neck with AJ Styles for best worker in the company
> 
> The amount of people who'd have to die/retire for that to happen is fucking tragic. Pre-injury Seth was a better worker than he is now. He's not a wide enough margin better than dudes on Raw to be considered that good. He does have a claim to best wrestler on the Raw roster but it's not like he's the outright best.


NJPW has better psychology than WWE though?

And how do you quantify "best worker" because the only guide we as fans have to refrence is star ratings and comments from past and present wrestlers, if you average out both of those Rollins has surpassed AJ(atleast for this year).

And if you're going to being up injuries, Rey has killed a man...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Welp Battle of the Mid Life Crisis tag match coming soon at the next PPV after the Super Show then.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> NJPW has better psychology than WWE though?
> 
> And how do you quantify "best worker" because the only guide we as fans have to refrence is star ratings and comments from past and present wrestlers, if you average out both of those Rollins has surpassed AJ(atleast for this year).
> 
> And if you're going to being up injuries, Rey has killed a man...



Psychology and the execution of the moves he memes are separate topics, even then why would it matter in a macro sense when you're comparing someone you consider to be at the top of the company. That speaks toward the average work rate not necessarily the top tier.

How would you average out comments when they're not a metric. "X said something nice about a match so that's a point". Makes literally zero sense.

What does a freak accident have to do with Seth Rollins losing athleticism because he blew out his knee? This doesn't make sense either.

Getting back to the star rating thing, that's a really dubious way to look at it considering you've been known to make up stats or lack the mental bandwidth to actually dive into metrics. 

Anyway you can use crowdsourcing from cagematch in conjucntion with the Meltzer rating to get some form of consensus. Meltzer isn't exactly infallible, dude gave 4 stars to a match that had Shane O'Mac solo'ing Reigns and Rollins. 

Seth isn't in the same tier as Almas, AJ, DB, Cesaro,  or Zayn. If you include NXT guys then the list grows. Seth is more in the same tier as Drew, lazy Owens, Rusev, post-injury Harper. Sheamus is probably in that tier as well but I think Seth is a bit better. Joe can still go but his actual work rate lags behind his mic skills at this point but he might be in the same tier as those other guys as well. WWE Nakamura kind of sucks but his best WWE match is basically equal to Seth's best WWE match.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Battle of the Mid Life Crisis tag match coming soon at the next PPV after the Super Show then.


HBK looks so fuckin goofy with that bandana tied around his head like that.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stop crying Daniel.


 DB a offering his body to protect his wife 
Cute


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Psychology and the execution of the moves he memes are separate topics, even then why would it matter in a macro sense when you're comparing someone you consider to be at the top of the company. That speaks toward the average work rate not necessarily the top tier.
> 
> How would you average out comments when they're not a metric. "X said something nice about a match so that's a point". Makes literally zero sense.
> 
> ...


 dude ill have to disagree  
Sorry but nope.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2018)

pat pat said:


> dude ill have to disagree
> Sorry but nope.



I can agree to disagree but I just think post acl tear he isn't where he was at in 2015. The best match of his career is probably the Brock/Cena triple threat and a lot of that run was based on his athleticism. Seth's work was so good at that time he was pulling out phoenix splashes and still getting heel heat which is ridiculous when you think about it.

Almas has a 5 star match to his name, Zayn was the best babyface worker in the world, and unchained Cesaro is probably better than this iteration of Rollins. I don't think DB or AJ need to be explained.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

> Monday's  RAW, featuring the final hype for  with an advertised appearance by WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels, drew 2.302 million viewers. This is down from last week's 2.350 million viewers and a new historic low, coming in under last week's episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Amazed there wasn't a riot because of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2018)

How did they score lower than last week? What the fuck?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2018)

While u dick heads continue to watch the product because you dont have work or school so you mighy as well

Big dick energy nikkas out here helping the ratings go down.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Raw had like 5 million people tune in to watch Stone Cold/Vince segment earlier this year.

That tells me that fans are still lurking.  People want wwe to be better.  They need to write for an older target audience imo.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2018)

Owens and Elias got a better reaction from the crowd than anything else they did for months.

I think they're stuck as long as they stick with the current cast of hand picked favorites.

Yeah and I agree about the targeted audience. I dont even think kids under 10 would fall for the bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw had like 5 million people tune in to watch Stone Cold/Vince segment earlier this year.
> 
> That tells me that fans are still lurking.  People want wwe to be better.  They need to write for an older target audience imo.



I actually agree with this and have said that part of the problem is that VKM doesn't know what's cool, Stephanie doesn't know what's cool, and Kevin Dunn doesn't either. They're old ass white people and a soccer mom which is why they thought Elias was over enough to have a show in MSG theater. 

Not saying Elias isn't over but that concert was jokes. 

I excluded HHH because dude is cool with sending guys out there to throw around burning hammers and other crazy cool shit, but I fear his shill ways will make him do some stupid shit when he takes over.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

I read today that wwe has given up on No Way Jose.  And I believe it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

So recapping Joe coming home to be daddy.  

Yeah, Joe crime the most grievous of WWE's history.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, Carmella is now the new Eve Torres.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Carmella is a babyface.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

That was a shitty Flatliner, Kanyon is rolling in his grave because of that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

I haven't seen Carmella's finisher in a year and a half.  Shocking finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Fab Truth wins ok.   Nice ending sequence by Vega and Carmella. 

So a New Day skit or match next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Big E and Cesaro both need to win the big ones before their careers are over.  Honestly, how long have those two been in the tag division.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

New stipulation for the tag match, it's going to be an Aussie Food Fight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

This wwe2k19 commercial is great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Tye "10 times jobber power" ready to go to work tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Orton took his sweet ass time walking to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

The fuck, Orton turning sadist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Randy is a sick man!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Orton took his sweet ass time walking to the ring.



New curriculum in the school of Orton, learning the Taker walk.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Tye only has nine fingers now.  Orton destroyed that gimmick!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, Shelton still there.  Time to throw money at Haas and get him out of retirement for at least one match to team up with his former partner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

And here is Vince's wet dream come true, the cucking of Rusev.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

The fuck is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

The only thing that video did was kill kayfabee by having Lana talk without her accent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

English is the babyface here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm looking at the HHH/Taker situation that was just shown.  Three of those four guys in the ring are in their early 50's while one is a year away from joining that club.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Really, Lana just dropped the accent then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Miz reaction to Lana/Rusev is gold.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Miz putting Shelton over huge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, Shelton with a win.   Though Miz made it look like he was pissed as Bryan at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

In all honesty, the Miz needs to put this intensity on Cena rather than DB.  Of all people on the rosters, Miz should be targeting Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, Lana has her accent back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Cold blooded Becky Lynch walking to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Lol, isn't Flair suppose to be the face in this feud.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Heel move by Flair.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir


That was CGI.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir



That was an unfortunate botch but from the looks of it very accidental.  Hmm, Shelton could have rolled the other way probably but that seem more in the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)

Bryan shouldn't be doing head butts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir


I know he wants to support his wife ab d all but botching in memoriam of Brie is not the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 3, 2018)

According to the dirtsheets.

The Royal rumble winner will be a "repeat winner."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2018)

Honestly of all thing done to end Rusev Day.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Psychology and the execution of the moves he memes are separate topics, even then why would it matter in a macro sense when you're comparing someone you consider to be at the top of the company. That speaks toward the average work rate not necessarily the top tier.
> 
> How would you average out comments when they're not a metric. "X said something nice about a match so that's a point". Makes literally zero sense.
> 
> ...


I bring up Rey killing a man because you stated Seth's workrate sloppy after injuries, Rey after having no knees killed a man by not properly performing a dropkick.


Seth is better than all of those imo.


Tanahashi is the best babyface worker in the world, not Zayn, and probably all time.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I bring up Rey killing a man because you stated Seth's workrate sloppy after injuries, Rey after having no knees killed a man by not properly performing a dropkick.
> 
> 
> Seth is better than all of those imo.
> ...


Bum knee Seth is better than AJ and Bryan??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bum knee Seth is better than AJ and Bryan??


Bryan can't even do all the shit that made him so great.

AJ put on bathrom break matches in his last fued with Nak.

Just this year Rollins has out-performed them, imo. There are many talking heads that have made that same sentiment, including Meltz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bryan can't even do all the shit that made him so great.
> 
> AJ put on bathrom break matches in his last few fueds.
> 
> *Just this year* Rollins has out-performed them, imo. There are many talking heads that have made that same sentiment, including Meltz.


Well seeing as how Rollins pretty much had to be the main workhorse of RAW since they're main belt was being held hostage by a feud nobody wanted, WWE were stalling w/ the Bryan-Miz feud and WWE seem to not want any AJ feud to have a definite ending for a while and just keep stalling (and even then no the past few feuds AJ's matches have been fine. Its the false finish crap that's annoying not the matches themselves). Yeah Rollins has out-performed them THIS YEAR.
Does that make him better? Nope.
Almas, AJ, Bryan are all better in ring than him on the main roster. They're a few guys down in NXT who are better in ring performers too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

What a geek.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

I think it's time to point out that there has been some decline in AJ's skills.  He's one of the better wrestlers they have.

But 2018 AJ Styles is not as good as 2016 AJ Styles.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bryan can't even do all the shit that made him so great.
> 
> AJ put on bathrom break matches in his last fued with Nak.
> 
> Just this year Rollins has out-performed them, imo. There are many talking heads that have made that same sentiment, including Meltz.


Yet somehow Styles and Joe telling a story is far better than any wrestling for the sake of wrestling matches Seth has had with Ziggler for the past several months.

Who the fuck cares what Meltzer has to say in 2018? He isn't the be all end all opinion of wrestling. Especially not when he's making such bonehead opinions like saying Roman is the best thing on the roster today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yet somehow Styles and Joe telling a story is far better than any wrestling for the sake of wrestling matches Seth has had with Ziggler for the past several months.
> 
> Who the fuck cares what Meltzer has to say in 2018? He isn't the be all end all opinion of wrestling. Especially not when he's making such bonehead opinions like saying Roman is the best thing on the roster today.


Their program is better as a whole ill give you that, but the matches have not been.


Say what you want about Meltzer but he's basically the only standard we have along with a few websites.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their program is better as a whole ill give you that, but the matches have not been.
> 
> 
> Say what you want about Meltzer but he's basically the only standard we have along with a few websites.


Last AJ/Joe match was better than Seth/Ziggler summerslam tho.

Or you could form opinions of how good or bad a match is for yourself instead of following someone else's opinions like a sheep.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What a geek.  Smh.



Lol, what?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2018)

Seeing that for everyone bs is maddening.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

I want to talk about how bad the product is right now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2018)

Anyone catch how Shawn Michael's excessively kicked his feet after the chokeslam? Making himself an ass again, just like with the match against Hogan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Anyone catch how Shawn Michael's excessively kicked his feet after the chokeslam? Making himself an ass again, just like with the match against Hogan.


I noticed that he still knows how to sell the back really well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want to talk about how bad the product is right now.


When dont we tapk about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When dont we tapk about this


This is the worst it has ever been.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their program is better as a whole ill give you that, but the matches have not been.
> 
> 
> Say what you want about Meltzer but he's basically the only standard we have along with a few websites.



LMAO why would you use someone else's opinions over yours? Can you not judge a quality of a match yourself?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> LMAO why would you use someone else's opinions over yours? Can you not judge a quality of a match yourself?


Those are the only standard we have for debating eachother.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

Best part of Smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is the worst it has ever been.


When don't we say this?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When don't we say this?


let’s go into more detail.  Why is it so bad?  What can be done to fix it?  What are the bright spots??


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm enjoying the MYC matches tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm enjoying the MYC matches tonight.


Meiko/Martinez was very good


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah I deleted my post about this but I said something similar. I'd like to see them experiment more with concepts and move away from booking just a few people.

Someone made a great point yesterday that ages of everyone in senior management is also the problem. There were reports last year that Steph wanted to be done with creative and just focus on the foundation.

I just don't get it. You have a huge roster with wonderful talent but yet we see very few people. And among them are folks like the Bellas who just can't be taken seriously.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> let’s go into more detail.  Why is it so bad?  What can be done to fix it?  What are the bright spots??


You can't fix it. The damage has been done and its permanent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

Smh.  WWE has wasted Elias so fucking bad during the last year.  And Kevin Owens should be the universal champion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Those are the only standard we have for debating eachother.



There needs to be no standard. Meltzer can say whatever he wants to say about someone. That’s his perception. You can’t allow someone’s view to influence your opinion.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> The only problem WWE has is Vince McMahon himself



You forgot Dunn to add to that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2018)

Dunn also recently sold 10mill in stock. You have to wonder why. I would think that the optimal time to sell would be closer fo WWEs debut  on FOX.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You forgot Dunn to add to that.


Dunn is a proven Becky hater he needs to get the boot for being as petty as Vince.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2018)

Dunn's been selling his WWE stock for years. So have HHH and Stephanie for that matter. 

The major problem with WWE is that creative is lazy as fuck and wants to blame the performers for not being character actors when they can't even come up with consistent or viable character motivations. The morality of the faces is constantly in the wrong when you take a 2018 lens to it and start dissecting it. The product is dumbed down to such a degree that it's just not fucking cool. 

I always make the comparison but if an audience goes and sees a Marvel movie, or more specifically if a child goes to see a Marvel movie, then sees Captain America and Iron Man at odds that kid understands they disagree so they fight despite being allies and being able to put personal squabbles aside for the greater good. In WWE every face has a tenuous alliance with each other because they're faces and vice versa for heels. There is such a lack of spirit of competition that the Ambrose segment really showcased. Why can't he be friends with Roman and Seth but want to challenge them as a competitor to prove something to himself? Isn't that an actual and relatable feeling where your peer group is advancing and your not? Shit like that constantly undermines the characters.

There is also the fact that they have workers on here who are miscast in their roles or need to change to heel. Finn Balor is a great example of the former, Finn is much better as a dastardly heel than he is as a face. There's such a lack of nuance to this entire company that gets miscast as "oh X is doing moves and not character work", but what's the fucking character besides an nickname or epithet. What the hell is a Lunatic Fringe, Roman is the big dog and it's his yard but why does he fight, who is he fighting for, beyond being champion what's important to the character. You can do this with pretty much every character in the company except maybe Joe and Lesnar.

tl;dr these aren't 1 dimensional characters they're .5 a dimension and the entire thing is a wound that's infecting the entire product.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)

Finn Balor still smiling?

Literally hear no one talking about one of the longest NXT champions any more.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Why can't he be friends with Roman and Seth but want to challenge them as a competitor to prove something to himself? Isn't that an actual and relatable feeling where your peer group is advancing and your not? Shit like that constantly undermines the characters.



Sad part is they had things like this for Roman, Seth, Dean.  Post shield break up Roman and Dean did fight each other a few times over the years and not once did they have a falling out when there was gold involved.  Hell Roman and Seth also had a few fights after Dean got injured and every time it ended with them doing the shield fist bump.

Having Dean say "i'll go after title x." wouldn't be out of character or a betrayal for them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

I think Finn has proven his naysayers right tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Finn Balor still smiling?
> 
> Literally hear no one talking about one of the longest NXT champions any more.



The sad part is that you could be talking about Bo Dallas and it would fit.

Finn just needs to go heel, it'll juice his career.



Nemesis said:


> Sad part is they had things like this for Roman, Seth, Dean.  Post shield break up Roman and Dean did fight each other a few times over the years and not once did they have a falling out when there was gold involved.  Hell Roman and Seth also had a few fights after Dean got injured and every time it ended with them doing the shield fist bump.
> 
> Having Dean say "i'll go after title x." wouldn't be out of character or a betrayal for them.



Yeah the Survivor Series match when it was basically Deadly Games II was actually cool. That's the thing though, they are so stuck to the basic alignments they end up handcuffing the characters. It's never the lets fight to see who the strongest is and a lot of heel turns lack depth. Ciampa is the best heel in the entire company because his arc with Gargano had that CWC match he lost. So when he turned it was one of the bullet points that made the reason all the more clear, it created a reason for them to be jealous.

Like even with the Shield breakup it didn't make sense for Seth to betray them a day after Evolution had been beat. They beat Evolution to break up the next night, even Batista said that made no sense. Then they throw this "architect" thing on Seth without it ever being apart of his character before. He was just a shit eating heel who was living off the heat of splitting up a popular faction. It wasn't even like he was getting passed over for title shots or anything, and they didn't even use him being sick and tired of keeping the peace between Ambrose and Reigns. 

What really sticks out to me about this is Undertaker's recent comments where he said character is more important than "moves" or whatever narrative he was going for. How can you have a character when you're a collection of mannerisms with unrealistic motivations? There's storytelling in moves, there's a physical story in callbacks and counter spots, there's storytelling in actually having a finisher take a guy out. When Okada hits Tanahashi with the Rainmaker or Tanahashi hits a High Fly Flow on Okada it means something because it usually takes them out. When Omega hits the One Winged Angel on Okada and he doesn't kick out there's a wrinkle in the story where when Okada finally kicks out of that move he'll have leveled up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2018)

Finn Balor has to always smile now, because you can’t portray gay characters negatively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Like even with the Shield breakup it didn't make sense for Seth to betray them a day after Evolution had been beat. They beat Evolution to break up the next night, even Batista said that made no sense. Then they throw this "architect" thing on Seth without it ever being apart of his character before. He was just a shit eating heel who was living off the heat of splitting up a popular faction. It wasn't even like he was getting passed over for title shots or anything, and they didn't even use him being sick and tired of keeping the peace between Ambrose and Reigns.



Reason it made no sense was because it was so last minute.  Shield didn't even know about it until basically 30s before they were walking out.  There was no planning, no warning.  Batista left and Triple H backstage was told my Vince to tell the shield that Seth's going to break up the shield.

Vince had been trying for a while which is why Seth had the keep the peace between Dean and Roman, it was supposed to lead to a triple threat at WM, the whole opening of them vs outlaws and kane nothing match was basically a punishment because of it.  But the guys have been clear they don't ever want to be split up.   They don't mind fighting each other over titles etc. But backstage and on camera they are the shield.  (Joey Mercury was the backstage unofficial 4th member and Cesaro is also one of their guys too)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2018)

joey Mercury part of everyone's group backstage despite fucking sucking as a wrestler. Shit wild.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Reason it made no sense was because it was so last minute.  Shield didn't even know about it until basically 30s before they were walking out.  There was no planning, no warning.  Batista left and Triple H backstage was told my Vince to tell the shield that Seth's going to break up the shield.
> 
> Vince had been trying for a while which is why Seth had the keep the peace between Dean and Roman, it was supposed to lead to a triple threat at WM, the whole opening of them vs outlaws and kane nothing match was basically a punishment because of it.  But the guys have been clear they don't ever want to be split up.   They don't mind fighting each other over titles etc. But backstage and on camera they are the shield.  (Joey Mercury was the backstage unofficial 4th member and Cesaro is also one of their guys too)



Of course it was something like this. You know it's not even so much as the writers are coming in from different genres so much as it's really underdeveloped characters. Even if you don't have a background knowledge of wrestling you'd think they would try to develop the characters within the confines of wrestling tropes as opposed to just using wrestling tropes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2018)

So anyone gong to be watching Super Showdown when it airs?  For me, I would have to be up at 3:30 AM to catch the pre show before the main one starts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

A couple of weeks ago I asked which lady from WWE would ESPN be the most interested in bringing to Bristol. It turns out that the answer was Charli Caruso.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone gong to be watching Super Showdown when it airs?  For me, I would have to be up at 3:30 AM to catch the pre show before the main one starts.


Wait...what time does it come on??


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2018)

Cesaro, Finn Balor, Almas, Roode, Nakamura and a lot more turned into mid/low card jobbers when they were drafted to Raw/SD. This is all Vince’s fault because he can only focus on one talent alone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> joey Mercury part of everyone's group backstage despite fucking sucking as a wrestler. Shit wild.



Not what you know but who


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait...what time does it come on??



Pre show is set at 6:30 PM over there but it's 3:30 AM here in Texas central time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2018)

Fuckin' Australians


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Cesaro, Finn Balor, Almas, Roode, Nakamura and a lot more turned into mid/low card jobbers when they were drafted to Raw/SD. This is all Vince’s fault because he can only focus on one talent alone.


They did the best they could with Roode imo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pre show is set at 6:30 PM over there but it's 3:30 AM here in Texas central time.



Damn. Might be too hammered to make it that far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)

In more important news than doBle DoublE E, Troy Aikman and Jay Z are the same people.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Oct 4, 2018)

Just wondering if the Tonga Kid made an appearance in Northern Ontario 1982-83. Could have sworn it was him at the arena when I was a kid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They did the best they could with Roode imo.



HOw can you say that when Vince won’t even turn him heel?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> HOw can you say that when Vince won’t even turn him heel?


Everyone on the roster can’t be a heel.  WWE gave him the glorious theme and music.  Imagine where he would be without that?

He has underperformed.  I’m really down on him.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

Proof wrestling can be cool.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2018)

I want to see more hot crowds!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They did the best they could with Roode imo.


Do you not watch NXT?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Everyone on the roster can’t be a heel.  WWE gave him the glorious theme and music.  Imagine where he would be without that?
> 
> He has underperformed.  I’m really down on him.


Roode isn't made to be a babyface. If they have too many heels then they needed to turn someone else face instead. Bad booking on WWE's part yet again. Roode was given literal pig shit on the main roster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2018)

Bobby Roode always has that arrogant, heel  of a facial structure. He looks like a younger Triple H! You can’t push him as a face. I never recall seeing him as a face in TNA too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Bobby Roode always has that arrogant, heel  of a facial structure. He looks like a younger Triple H! You can’t push him as a face. I never recall seeing him as a face in TNA too..



I believe Beer Money Inc were faces for quite a bit of their TNA run


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2018)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Just wondering if the Tonga Kid made an appearance in Northern Ontario 1982-83. Could have sworn it was him at the arena when I was a kid.



Cagematch.net has a really great database for things like this but there records for him only start August of 1983. Considering he broke into the business after getting trained by Afa and Sika it's likely that as part of the Anoa'i family he was doing WWE house shows as his starting gig.



Nemesis said:


> Gonna stop there cause fantasy booking is shit (even though it would end with Braun beating Brock at mania to retain Universal title and a Shield triple threat down the card) and this is likely crap too but still can't be any worse than now.



Fantasy booking this company is an exercise in frustration because with the condition the company is in with the TV deals and paid shows you could really do whatever the hell you want. It doesn't have to be bad yet it finds some way to always limbo under the really low bar like Hermes from Futurama. The lack of creativity is pretty funny at times, like Braun, Drew, and Ziggler are the Dogs of War, meanwhile the Shield were the Hounds of Justice. Not even getting to Roman being the big dawg, but seriously why are there all these dog metaphors all over the place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

Hearing Dunne is hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Fortnite is among the worst piece of shit games i’ve ever seen. Its the same as mario and sonic. Ffs
> 
> 
> 
> But they are most suited as heels especially Roode.


Idk man. Playing mario party drunk wuth friends is a top tier moment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

Why the fuck is Haku a guy


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the fuck is Haku a guy


To confuse your penis and make you gay.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 5, 2018)

Haku is the toughest wrestler that ever lived. Fuck you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

Haku from Naruto.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2018)

Because they share a name with one of the toughest wrestlers of all time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

How you be that pretty and be a guy smh


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 5, 2018)

This actually all reminds me of a troll/crazy person in the cafe from years back whose name was "Haku is a girl."


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How you be that pretty and be a guy smh


 
Never heard of "Man Pretty"

Drag, just be happy you didn't grow up in the 80's.

Your dick would be very confused.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Never heard of "Man Pretty"
> 
> Drag, just be happy you didn't grow up in the 80's.
> 
> Your dick would be very confused.




Yoooo you attracted to android 17

Lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 5, 2018)

I like #18

17 & 18 are twins.

Thus I can' call 17 unattractive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I like #18
> 
> 17 & 18 are twins.
> 
> Thus I can' call 17 unattractive.



Android 18, one of the bad ass female characters in the DB-verse and this guy of all people puts a ring on her.  How?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Android 18, one of the bad ass female characters in the DB-verse and this guy of all people puts a ring on her.  How?!



His dick is larger than his whole body


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Android 18, one of the bad ass female characters in the DB-verse and this guy of all people puts a ring on her.  How?!


I mean look at Krillin's life before he bags 18. 30 year old virgin midget monk(with no fucking nose) who's used to getting his ass kicked all the time or dying more than once. Toriyama must have felt like he had to throw the poor guy a bone finally.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean look at Krillin's life before he bags 18. 30 year old virgin midget monk(with no fucking nose) who's used to getting his ass kicked all the time or dying more than once. Toriyama must have felt like he had to throw the poor guy a bone finally.


Man didn't feel the same way about Yamcha though


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2018)

Android 18 breaking Vegeta’s arm is a goat moment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2018)

Wish me luck the next two weeks.  I’m going to Japan.  The only Japanese word that I know is dattebayo.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Man didn't feel the same way about Yamcha though


Yamcha already had the luxury of living off Bulma's rich family for years and pounding her throughout most of her prime. Guess Toriyama had to balance his good luck outside of fights by having him lose all the fucking time. 

Then his shit luck got so unbalanced the bastard lost control and turned Yamcha into a meme.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wish me luck the next two weeks.  I’m going to Japan.  The only Japanese word that I know is dattebayo.



CHIn chin tabero  kimochiii


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2018)

I feel sorry for Yamcha anytime he gets roasted in Gintama.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok, close to 4 AM in the morning and for some reason they are showing clips of that con show known as Raw 25.   Let's get this Super Show started already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

K, SD brand starting the show off with New Day vs the Bar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, come to think of it all of Raw's belt are not being defended tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, New Day with a sequence of offense to start off the match but Bar in control after dual power moves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, New Day retain after a back stabber/stomp combination.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The hell, are the getting all the SD parts out of the way first.   Flair vs Lynch next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Heh, Becky going in strong and getting those cheers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The fuck is this.  Creative really wanting Becky to be the heel.   Holy shit, first her cowering away with the belt then cheating at the end for the DQ but the crowd is still behind her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Interesting, the Elias/Owens vs Cena/Lashley match up next but a skit with Elias and KO first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Welp skit being interrupted by Lashley and now Cena coming out pandering a new shirt I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, they are really building up on getting Cena tagged in by having Lashley taking all that punishment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Cena tagged in for about a minute off offence before finishing the match with the bitch punch. 


Poor Elias though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The hell, that felt like a semi-retirement speech coming out of Cena unless he was pandering to get crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Well Iconics vs Team Put Together.   This is what has become of Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Well Iconics win after a shitty double team move that took a bit long to set up and Naomi taking the pin. 



Well Asuka this is your career now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Who the fuck booked the match set up for this show.   That's pretty much all the SD titles and majority of the talent done at the start of this event.    DB vs Miz better get come on later in the card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, Styles with the strong start but Joe's power now gives him the advantage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Holy shit, Emerald Flosion.   Damn Joe bring out the arsenal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow, blood, cursing and Style going savage on Joe.   Oh, Joe reverses to his submission.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

AJ/Joe going in hard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Styles wanting his pound of flesh not the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Ngl didn't think main roster WWE could still book a personal grudge match properly. Turns out they still can.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Joe needs the Musclebuster to win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Dammit Joe taps but it was a very entertaining match to watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2018)

Joe losing another title match, what else is new..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Miz is winning then? I can see Bryan inadvertently screwing AJ if that happens Gargano on Black style


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Joe taps but it was a very entertaining match to watch.


AJ has a top tier match when we get a conclusive victory not littered with a screwy finish? Who would have fucking guessed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

OK good, the six women's tag next.  I would have been a bit pissed if it was Miz/DB that went on next as they got the most of SD out of the way at the start of the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Holy shit, whoever is in charge of the entrances needs to be fired.  They are not allowing the talent to get to the ring before the next entrance song is played all show long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

So will Liv be giving Brie her receipt tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

I have zero interest in this match. Bellas are just stream muted level for me.
If WWE were smart they'd build up Riott vs. Rousey but nah we're going to get a Bella/Rousey feud because why not?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck sakes, nice way to treat the Riot Squad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Murphy time. This should be a good match. Expecting Budding to take the Dub this time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Damn, the 205 Live getting a match further in the card rather at that start.  They better allow these guys time to perform to win over fans to their division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Buddy with an explosive start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Buddy going in with reckless abandon. probably hyped himself up by looking a pics of Braun and Alexa together.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Holy hell Michinoku Driver from the top rope!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Holy shit, these guys were given a chance to showcase in a later position on the card and they are making damn well sure they are going to be known.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Damn. This could dethrone AJ/Joe as my MOTN so far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Damn, they went all out there and Buddy takes the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Great match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

ROMAN ISN'T MAIN EVENTING? WHAT?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ROMAN ISN'T MAIN EVENTING? WHAT?



That's the Taker/HHH match but I'm surprise they are not going second to last.  From the look of it, that's the Miz/Bryan one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

SHIELD got some new gear? I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, liking the look the Shield is bringing.   Really want to make a Bane joke though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Dammit enough with those cut out angles, holy shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Strowman = Reigns
Rollins > Ziggler
Drew > Dean

This'll be decided by which weak link is the weakest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Well damn, Strowman went to the top.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, Strowman went to the top.


That has never worked for him. Why try it when he's dominating? Just go for a Running Powerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The hell, so an Ambrose heel turn. 
Nvm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Hmm, Ambrose with the pin and Ziggler as the weak link.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Ambrose with the pin and Ziggler as the weak link.


Told y'all


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

3rd best MOTN for me. Pretty good.
So far Buddy/Cedric then AJ/Joe then SHIELD/DoW
Only Miz/Bryan can break this list for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, the voice of "concern" coming from Renee when she thought Ambrose was going to get run over by Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Miz WWE Title charge begins here lads.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, this recap of the DB/Miz feud is making Bryan look bad with those losses he has taken in this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

>Miz wins via shenanigans
>Bryan costs AJ Gargano style
>AJ/Bryan feud after AJ loses the rematch 
>Bryan wins the WWE Title at Mania

Make it happen WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lol, Miz taking DB's running knee finisher. 

WTF?????  What kind of pay off is this bullshit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

What? WHAT? WHAT!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Nah somebody had to have botched that. There's no fucking way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck man, does the HHH/Taker match need that time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Who the fuck does that help? WHO? Miz looks like a geek. Bryan looks weak AF. NOBODY benefited from that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

"Last time ever" is equivalent to "Once in a lifetime" as far as I'm concern.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Remember gentle posters, the talent performing right now are in their late 40's to early 50's.  Mid life crisis gone wild.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Everyone got shortened entrances except the 4 old timers. Makes sense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

I thought this company was wanting to build up talent under the age of 35, yet this main event the average age of all four talent comes out to 51.5 years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Miz/Bryan match time cut short so Take can use it to come down to the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Miz/Bryan match time cut short so Take can use it to come down to the ring.


Vince: "But why can our new guys not draw as well. I mean I book them like shit and hype the part-timers far more than I do them. I just don't understand."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Am I hearing "This is awesome" chants coming from the crowd for just punches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Am I hearing "This is awesome" chants coming from the crowd for just punches.


Every now and then I'm reminded the WWE fanbase deserves every piece of God-awful, insulting booking Vince sends our way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The fuck was that.  Kane allowing them time to set the table up was awkward as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

"This is awesome" chants again for what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

"Holy shit" chants for just some chair shots....what??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

"Holy shit" chants? Really Australia? Really!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank God, I thought Taker was going to do a dive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Taker looks gassed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

This is the main event.   Entrances and match times cut short for this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

The crowd is clapping for this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

Wow...what a shit main event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wow...what a shit main event.



They could have gone with Joe/Styles or the 205 match, but Mid Life Crisis must go wild.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> They could have gone with Joe/Styles or the 205 match, but Mid Life Crisis must go wild.


Could've gone with The 6 Man Tag or let Bryan/Miz actually have a damn match. But nah gotta watch 4 geriatrics struggle to hit each other for 30 minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

This fuck is this post match garbage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Pyros for this???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2018)

Now BOD is getting payback.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2018)

So they punted on the Miz?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2018)

watching the replay. Just finished Miz/Bryan match and that surely wasn't planned right?  Miz arm was somewhat up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> watching the replay. Just finished Miz/Bryan match and that surely wasn't planned right?  Miz arm was somewhat up.


Come on man


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2018)

WWE really got Michelle Mccool on the list of greatest SD wrestlers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 6, 2018)

On twitter search type in peyton royce and scroll down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2018)

So I'm guessing this is how he'll be ending matches from here on in.


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 7, 2018)

Only good matches on SSD were the Women's and WWE title matches.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Only good matches on SSD were the Women's and WWE title matches.



I'd put the tag match over the Women's but to each their own

You forgot the cruiserweight match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Only good matches on SSD were the Women's and WWE title matches.


Cruiserweight was MOTN for me, one of the best matches of the year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2018)

AJBeckyBlissRollins said:


> Only good matches on SSD were the Women's and WWE title matches.


Cruiserweight > WWE Title > RAW Tag Title > SD Women's >= Six Man Tag IMO


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 7, 2018)

Crusierweight and WWE title matches were dope af. Don't think I'd consider them in my matches of the year tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2018)

John has da besto haircut since 2000 Triple H


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

Didn't know Zack and Curt were toy connoisseurs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2018)

WK13 is less than 2months away, Omega-Tanahashi at the dome! NJKOPW looks like it was an awesome show, can't wait to check it out tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Zack and Curt were toy connoisseurs.



Marshmellow Man for the win!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Cena trying to be Brett Kavanaugh for Halloween with that hair.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2018)

Why is Cena stealing offense from Pat Tanaka


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Pat Tanaka one of the greats.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2018)

Pat Tanaka basically a footnote after Goldberg ganked his entrance music


----------



## Ishmael (Oct 8, 2018)

one of the greatest matches of all time, so much star power and entertainment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2018)

Me: so rukia, why are you watchig three hours of raw tonight

Rukia: my balls was hot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

Tuning in, seeing recap of the main event from the past PPV, about to tune out if interest is not peeked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

Welp Geriatric X vs Elders of Dementia set for Crown Jewel.  Last time ever my ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

Well I'm out.  When you show a repeat of what went down in Australia....


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2018)

Funny since it was basically undertaker fucking over HBK hard in 1997 that brought DX together in the first place, as HBK and HHH were put together in a random tag team match against Undertaker and Mankind (Who HHH was feuding with and back then using Ode to joy as his entrance theme)


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Geriatric X vs Elders of Dementia set for Crown Jewel.  Last time ever my ass.



Last time ever is like one time only.  Only people under 3 think that it's really going to be that way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

This DX vs BoD feud should have happen a hell of a lot earlier than now.  Holy shit, WWE needing to ride nostalgia for viewers. 

Are they trying to turn KO face.    He was already one with his feud with Strowman so why need to reinforce that now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2018)

Cole: Superkick to the Jaw.

That was clearly to the chest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2018)

So KO is finally a face with Lashley turning heel despite just about two days ago they were the opposite.   It's time for the pink slips to flow like rain in WWE writing, creative, and booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 8, 2018)

Not watching any wreslting>>>>


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2018)

Ok sorry 3 professional wrestlers are never less of a threat than 2 show hosts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2018)

So KO is a Face now and Lashley a Heel? I can dig the latter. The former we shall see but I trust KO to make it work.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WK13 is less than 2months away, Omega-Tanahashi at the dome! NJKOPW looks like it was an awesome show, can't wait to check it out tonight.



Tanahashi sucks


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Not watching any wreslting>>>>


Only wrestling I watch is....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2018)

McIntyre comes off much more intimidating than Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2018)

Better match than their Australia one. Both teams are now 1 for 1 against each other. Wonder when the rubber match will be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Had to put this little gem on after about 45 minutes of Raw.  Honestly, if I end up watching Evolution I'll be putting on new sets from the show as the PPV goes on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2018)

Not even interested in NJPW.

I have lost my smile.


----------



## teddy (Oct 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Not even interested in NJPW.
> 
> I have lost my smile.


Won't lie i've been all vidya games for awhile now


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had to put this little gem on after about 45 minutes of Raw.  Honestly, if I end up watching Evolution I'll be putting on new sets from the show as the PPV goes on.


Surprised you haven't tapped out of raw yet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2018)

teddy said:


> Won't lie i've been all vidya games for awhile now


Same.

Replaying kingdom hearts series


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2018)

Been trying to defeat Seph in KH 1 in proud mode.  KH2 Seph is easy in comparison.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2018)

Tfw this Ciampa CAW is better than the 14 HHH models that 2k probably made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Been trying to defeat Seph in KH 1 in proud mode.  KH2 Seph is easy in comparison.


Nobody got time to be trying to beat sephiroth in proud moud fam

Im just in regualr final mix.

Just beat the aladin world


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 9, 2018)

mfw Maleficent beat the shit out of me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Hmm, been working on those arc tempered monsters from MHW.  Holy shit some of those monsters hurt.  Hell, I'm not even going to touch that sup up Behemoth they got from the FF cross over promotional.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 9, 2018)

Dx is back? 
It’s so pathetic!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nobody got time to be trying to beat sephiroth in proud moud fam
> 
> Im just in regualr final mix.
> 
> Just beat the aladin world



Sephiroth was my only obstacle in the original Kingdom hearts.  Back in ps1 and 2 era final fantasies and Kingdom hearts I'd grind the games out to beat every super boss. (Weapons I'm ff6-8, Ozma in 9. Dark Aeons and penance in 10, Yiazmat in 12. Etc.) just kh1 Sephiroth eluded me.  Not letting that last.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah KH1 just took a little time to get through. I thought that horror world was annoying as hell.

Hats off to them still for the amazing uniqueness of that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 9, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sephiroth was my only obstacle in the original Kingdom hearts.  Back in ps1 and 2 era final fantasies and Kingdom hearts I'd grind the games out to beat every super boss. (Weapons I'm ff6-8, Ozma in 9. Dark Aeons and penance in 10, Yiazmat in 12. Etc.) just kh1 Sephiroth eluded me.  Not letting that last.


Did you cheat



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Maleficent beat the shit out of me



This bitch swear she running shit too


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Did you cheat



TBH I don't even know if any of the games had cheats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Heh, starting SD off with the women's title match.   And Flair is still being booed while Becky gets those cheers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

K, double count out and to be continued at Evolution then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Wow, two years since Taker has been on SD yet make appearances at Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah Ref stoppage, like why wasn't that implemented back at Australia when Joe sold an injury saying he heard something pop.  Or why was he allowed to compete tonight if his knee was suspect or pass a physical.   Logic a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol, Miz going off there at the end.  

So AJ vs Shelto tonight then.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah Ref stoppage, like why wasn't that implemented back at Australia when Joe sold an injury saying he heard something pop.  Or why was he allowed to compete tonight if his knee was suspect or pass a physical.   Logic a shit.



Logic and Wrestling never coexists


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 9, 2018)

WWE just gonna pretend that Asuka/Nikki Cross wasn't the first Last Woman Standing Match huh?

Also Miz went in on AJ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Where is Lana's accent.   And the fuck is this hack crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Congrats, creative made English look like a chump.  Broke up Rusev Day over something petty when they were crowd favorites.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, two years since Taker has been on SD yet make appearances at Raw.



Ouch. How does something like that happen lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Ouch. How does something like that happen lol.



Priorities.  The flagship show takes precedence over the secondary show so Taker's aging ass pops up there while excuses of he can do anything he want because he's the Undertaker is stated.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Priorities.  The flagship show takes precedence over the secondary show so Taker's aging ass pops up there while excuses of he can do anything he want because he's the Undertaker is stated.



Ah they'll probably loop him in once SD debuts on FOX.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, two years since Taker has been on SD yet make appearances at Raw.



Wasn't that when he said "Smackdown is my home and Raw will rest in peace." then two weeks later appear on Raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 10, 2018)

I can’t believe they wasted The Big Show’s return on Randy Orton.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2018)

Might have been more useful on RAW too.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2018)

Charlotte has no fucking rhythm at all, what the hell is she doing dancing like Elaine from Seinfeld.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2018)

So Lashley heel turn wasn't exactly to turn Owen's face.  It was to get him off screen because the guy is going to have knee surgery that will keep him out for 4-8 months (Between Feb and June)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2018)

The fuckin Braun feud put Owens on the shelf.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2018)

Braun's too careless and dangerous.  Almost Seth levels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte has no fucking rhythm at all, what the hell is she doing dancing like Elaine from Seinfeld.



Dem Naka shots to the nuts along with him riding rope lead to this.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So Lashley heel turn wasn't exactly to turn Owen's face.  It was to get him off screen because the guy is going to have knee surgery that will keep him out for 4-8 months (Between Feb and June)



Fuck! That's awful man. They need to have more people on the show and more people doing the live events. Otherwise guys are just going to get ripped the hell apart from injuries.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Fuck! That's awful man. They need to have more people on the show and more people doing the live events. Otherwise guys are just going to get ripped the hell apart from injuries.



I still think they should have am off season during the football season. It's obvious that there is fan overlap and they lose viewers.  Not just that having time off allows you to heal up, go full out more when wrestling and not get over exposed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2018)

Owen's knees have been a problem since he got to WWE, he's basically been bone on bone since he was in NXT. Taking crazy bumps from cages that no one will remember was probably a bad idea too.

WWE has like 400 wrestlers, they don't need more guys and the injuries aren't as bad as they were like 3 years ago when everyone was on the shelf. Some guys do need to get more time off to preserve their bodies but they've been better about injuries overall. Remember when everyone was out and the Mania main event was basically Shane vs Taker? 

Live shows don't really matter anymore, they're a TV company. They make like double for the Saudi shows that they do for Mania because of the production costs. There seems to be a lot of don't fix what's not broken which is probably why we haven't seen any improvement in any of their main roster brands.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 11, 2018)

WWE in a bad spot with this recent Saudi news that's out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2018)

This journalist that disappeared supposedly had ties to ISIS and Bin Laden. They’ll probably paint him as some sort of villain. Vince ain’t gonna back out now.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE in a bad spot with this recent Saudi news that's out.


What happened ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2018)

pat pat said:


> What happened ?



A journalist for the Washington Post was apparently killed inside the Saudi consulate in Istanbul when he went to go get paperwork to marry his Turkish fiancee.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> A journalist for the Washington Post was apparently killed inside the Saudi consulate in Istanbul when he went to go get paperwork to marry his Turkish fiancee.


Good luck wwe then lol


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte has no fucking rhythm at all, what the hell is she doing dancing like Elaine from Seinfeld.


Charlotte must be trash at rhythm games.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2018)

Turkey claims it has audio and video of the murder. Shitstorm if that gets out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> A journalist for the Washington Post was apparently killed inside the Saudi consulate in Istanbul when he went to go get paperwork to marry his Turkish fiancee.



Just heard about that.  Holy shit this is going to be a PR nightmare of epic proportions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Charlotte must be trash at rhythm games.



Charlotte's only redeeming quality is that corkscrew moonsault. I really can't believe she tried to turn the Flair strut into a dance move, it's like she really can't stop taking shit from her dad to get over.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm convinced for some reason that she won't be there for as long as people think. In the short time since her debut ont he main shows, she's won championships multiple times. They've also tried to push her hard with the Flair rub as you mentioned.

It's like..what else can you do lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm convinced for some reason that she won't be there for as long as people think. In the short time since her debut ont he main shows, she's won championships multiple times. They've also tried to push her hard with the Flair rub as you mentioned.
> 
> It's like..what else can you do lol.



I think we've got another 3-5 years of this. She has 7 title reigns? I think that the endgame is for her to get 18 and break the record after Cena. If VKM wants to get greedy he can acknowledge the other 5 reigns that Flair had and get it to 21 but that'll be ridiculous. Charlotte is definitely getting that record though. 

4 years later and she still can't throw a decent chop ldestfuckingryomacomeback


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2018)

That journalist got tweets praising ISIS for cutting people's heads off. Why are people mad about this again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2018)

Ghost with a new avy 

NANI


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Charlotte's only redeeming quality is that corkscrew moonsault. I really can't believe she tried to turn the Flair strut into a dance move, it's like she really can't stop taking shit from her dad to get over.


She can barely do the strut too. Like is it that hard for her to strut in a straight line?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Charlotte must be trash at rhythm games.


aj


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2018)

What white person has rhythm tho


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That journalist got tweets praising ISIS for cutting people's heads off. Why are people mad about this again?



Well for one there's really no difference between ISIS and Saudi arabia except Saudis have western stamp of approval on it.

Secondly rule of law is something that needs to be kept.

I mean in reality nothing will happen, the event will go ahead, no one will care.  I mean they go to china often enough and they're just as bad.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2018)

In regards to Charlotte she was cursed from the start by just being a Flair.  Didn't matter how good she was on her own the WWE (well Vince) was never going to have her as a seperate entity from her dad.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What white person has rhythm tho


Micheal Jackson!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think we've got another 3-5 years of this. She has 7 title reigns? I think that the endgame is for her to get 18 and break the record after Cena. If VKM wants to get greedy he can acknowledge the other 5 reigns that Flair had and get it to 21 but that'll be ridiculous. Charlotte is definitely getting that record though.
> 
> 4 years later and she still can't throw a decent chop ldestfuckingryomacomeback



Ah that might explain the multiple title runs lmfao! .


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Oct 13, 2018)

Absolutely out of the ordinary and awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2018)

Top Five most important/best SD wrestlers of all time?

5. AJ Styles
4. Batista
3. Rey Mysterio
2. Eddie 
1. The Rock


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Top Five most important/best SD wrestlers of all time?
> 
> 5. AJ Styles
> 4. Batista
> ...



1. Brock Lesnar
2. The Rock
3. Hulk Hogan
4. Eddie Guerrero
5. JBL/Batista


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2018)

The Rock
Kurt Angle/Brock
Undertaker
AJ Styles
Ruthless Agreession to thuganomics Cena/JBL


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2018)

The Rock
Lesnar
Taker
Angle
Rey

Rey hung on for Smackdown for a really long time and I think more than deserves a spot. I almost put AJ on and I think honestly hes up there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2018)

People keep telling me Edge is top 5 but i dont remember him doing sht on SD


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> The Rock
> Lesnar
> Taker
> Angle
> ...


Yeah wasny rey on Sd for like a decade before they ended the split


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah wasny rey on Sd for like a decade before they ended the split



Yeah his legs are probably killing him .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> People keep telling me Edge is top 5 but i dont remember him doing sht on SD



The thing about Edge is that he swapped too much to be top 5 on either show. He's certainly an up there star of the past 20 years. I mean when the split happened he was on smackdown (Where he won hair vs hair with Kurt Angle and also though a canadian went full American on a July 4th episode of Smackdown with Hogan), then went to raw before going heel, had the Lita stuff with Matt.  Money in the bank and such for a few years.  Then went to Smackdown (By cashing in on Undertaker), had La Familia with Vickie, Chavo and the tag team of Kurt Hawkings and Zack Ryder.

There's also a lot of feuds on smackdown he went through.  I'd never argue against him in top 5 and he's certainly a top 10 guy in the history of either brand post original brand split.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2018)

Damn if Edge didn't have the injury I wonder when they would have stopped pushing him. His dominance was crazy _from what I remember. _


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 13, 2018)

I miss Edge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 14, 2018)

Felt like Edge should of been around until at least 2017


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Top Five most important/best SD wrestlers of all time?
> 
> 5. AJ Styles
> 4. Batista
> ...


Where JBL?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Edge was pretty much immobile after his ACL tear. I'm kinda glad he retired. He pretty much lost all his athleticism by then.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2018)

Anyways mine would probably be,

1. Mysterio
2. Eddie
3. Angle
4. Taker
5. Rocko

Honorable mentions Batista and OG Lesnar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Top Smackdown stars?

1. Eddie
2. Undertaker
3. Angle
4. Brock
5. AJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 14, 2018)

Why do the NXT Titles look so much better than the main roster ones?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Yeah, but the wrestlers that are gonna win those titles will fucking suck.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do the NXT Titles look so much better than the main roster ones?


because they look like championships and not just a big W slapped on some red or blue belt with no actual designs.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2018)

Just give raw the winged eagle and the gold belt for smackdown again.  Get rid of the cheap belts that are obviously there for fans to throw money at.

Also in regards to Saudi Arabia.  Pretty much none of the guys want to go but vince is forcing them because Shareholders.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Time for TNA Bound for Glory


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Allie making a deal with the devil to go into hell to save women wrestlers. wtf is this bullshit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Willie Mack is in TNA wtf


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

This Ethan Page friend literally has a flabby dad bod and they trying to say he's a physical beast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

New York Giants in attendance. The one time in TNA history where they're bigger stars than the celebrities they bring in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Willie Mack was being a fat black dude that flipped before Keith Lee made it cool.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Rich Swann using the Lethal Injection


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

These motherfuckers trying to say Austin Aries and John Morrsion are shooting on each other.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

HOLY SHIT JAMES ELLSWORTH IS IN TNA


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Ellsworth making Carmella jokes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

mfw I realize Ricochet was fucking a 4 like Tessa Blanchard for years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Taya Valkyrie's nickname is Crazy White Chick?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Moose wearing some racist Eddie Murphy Coming to America daishiki shit


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2018)

Ghost I think you're the only one watching it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ghost I think you're the only one watching it.


I was watching too. If only wwe was as wild as Bound for Glory was tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

lmaaaaaooooooo


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Why the fuck did I laugh as soon as I saw that Moose picture?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmaaaaaooooooo



Looks like one of those white girl gets lost in the hood gang bang videos


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Looks like one of those white girl gets lost in the hood gang bang videos



We wish.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost went all out. 

Lebron changed him.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

I need Moose and the other heels to gangbang Morrison's wife while Aries stands over her calling her fat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmaaaaaooooooo



WTF??!    Didn't Lashley put him over before he left and this is what happens to the guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

Moose the star of Coming to America 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I need Moose and the other heels to gangbang Morrison's wife while Aries stands over her calling her fat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Moose the star of Coming to America 2



Don't know if he'll be in it but I had to look up the America 2 film to see if it was a joke but the fucking thing is real.   30 fucking years later and they want to film a comedy of that in this climate of thin skin reactions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

Moose need to be managed by Eddie Murphy now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


Don't look at me like that when you wanting to fuck tessa blanchard.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I was watching too. If only wwe was as wild as Bound for Glory was tonight.



I'll be honest, only reason I have not seen any impact in months is because I don't even know where the fuck to watch it in the UK.  

Also did Austin Aries just no sell the finish or was it planned?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'll be honest, only reason I have not seen any impact in months is because I don't even know where the fuck to watch it in the UK.
> 
> Also did Austin Aries just no sell the finish or was it planned?


Yea I just found a stream to watch it. Aries no sold the finish but the whole feud has been a worked shoot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm reading that Aries no-selling the ending wasn't planned, though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Whenever people talk about indy darlings and all that other nonsense but then use someone like Ricochet to lament the state of indy wrestling because he does flips it's like go watch current Aries, Roderick Strong, or Adam Cole. Those are dudes who are actually trash and barely have enough good matches to be an indy darling or whatever.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm reading that Aries no-selling the ending wasn't planned, though.


That's great. hahaha what a big bitch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

Aw here we go, ST dissing the goat Adam Cole, baby.
Sick-- disgusting, asinine, asineight asinseven


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

I mean, Aries is actually a good wrestler at times. He's just 43973984732902309834 times more of an asshole prick and it overshadows anything good he ever does.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Aw here we go, ST dissing the goat Adam Cole, baby.
> Sick-- disgusting, asinine, asineight asinseven



Yes, Adam Cole's wrestling can be described as sick, disgusting and asinine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

Was gonna break my streak of two months of not watching raw and sd tomorrow with SD 1000.
But NBA regular season baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yes, Adam Cole's wrestling can be described as sick, disgusting and asinine.



Don't talk to me. You switched up since LeBron is on your team.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Can't wait for Adam Cole and undisputed era to be fed to Seth and Roman every week on raw sometime in 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 15, 2018)

Undisputed Era gonna have James Ellsworth as their manager.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I mean, Aries is actually a good wrestler at times. He's just 43973984732902309834 times more of an asshole prick and it overshadows anything good he ever does.



You know I find some of the asshole prick stuff funny but aside from the world title chase and run in TNA I can't get into it. Option C was a cool angle to me. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Can't wait for Adam Cole and undisputed era to be fed to Seth and Roman every week on raw sometime in 2019.



Adam Cole v Dean Ambrose would have so many fucking memes


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2018)

Yeah I might not watch tonight. I'm so frustrated from studying for exams.

I'm scoring near the top 10% of students for law exams but I'm weak in a few areas. s It's enough to hold my score down sadly. Have about a month before the test.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 15, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I might not watch tonight.



Youtube highlights are all I need nowadays


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

threads gonna be dead af come raw time.



SoulTaker said:


> You know I find some of the asshole prick stuff funny but aside from the world title chase and run in TNA I can't get into it. Option C was a cool angle to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Cole v Dean Ambrose would have so many fucking memes


It would have its own entire botchmania video.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

Gonna watch Monday Night football. I got $60 riding on this game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2018)

People dissing on Adam Cole when we have Rest Spot Reigns as champion


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

SAME OLD SHIT!
SAME OLD SHIT!
SAME OLD SHIT!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Hmm, so Crown Jewel still a go.   Just tuning in to see if they were going to address what happening.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice little world cup being built here with at a maximum 2 being not American.

Then again being american only is how American sports seems to consider a world cup


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Meh, promo for Battle of the Ages literally.  51.5 years is the average for all four men about to face off at Crown Jewel.   And then you have HHH doing another nostalgic run with Evolution at SD milestone show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

The fuck, BoD taking promo lessons from the Borderland Brothers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

The hell, isn't Tamina a SD talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

The fuck was that post ending.  This is how you are building to that battle royal.....  I thought it was a heel turn by Moon.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

Bellas: We made Diva mean something.

Yeah you made it so people basically considered Women's division a joke with mostly talentless models and it took basically until Paige turned up to turn that around.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 15, 2018)

They're mentioning Crown Jewel, but they have said "Saudi Arabia" yet?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

Kuya said:


> They're mentioning Crown Jewel, but they have said "Saudi Arabia" yet?



I don't think they mentioned Saudi yet.

Also lol at the whole "Only door you knocked down was Cena's and he threw you back through it."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Mixed feeling on that promo exchange.  Like how Ronda is working on getting the crowd on her side but really didn't care to have the Bellas talk.  Especially the promo they just cut.  People have been burned at the stake for spewing such blasphemy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Why the fuck does Kurt look like Brando's Dr. Moreau.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

How is Trish only  3 years older than Mickie?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Kuya (Oct 15, 2018)

The Nia vs. Tamina in the middle of the ring staredown always cracks me up. Like who the fuck cares lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

dat Bayley booty.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

Am I the only one watching?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Didn't care for Balor vs Mahal since it's been done to fucking death thanks to the mix match challenge thing.  So a feud between Lashley and Balor down the line then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

So they are reusing the fucking Narcissist gimmick that Luger once did for Lashley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Also isn't that the Big Ending that Lashley is using for his finisher.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

I don`t know how I feel about that promo exchange.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> dat Bayley booty.


Things a pedo would say for 100.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

FFS, it time to start letting the pink slips to drop like rain upon WWE creative.   And I see they are getting pretty much the entire female Raw roster involved in the show in some fashion.  Hell they even borrowed Tamina from SD for some stupid reason.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Things a pedo would say for 100.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Sasha is back and the reaction is ...... mild.  Congrats WWE, you mediocre touch strikes again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

just


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

Elias laying down some harsh truths about Philli


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice to know WWE is raping the dead horse with this Elias shitting on a town's sports team.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

So Crews is being a knock off Lashley with feuding with Elias?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So Crews is being a knock off Lashley with feuding with Elias?



Probably, but at least Crews is a bit safer than Lashley.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

Attempt at a resurgence of UHAA Nation?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

I still think Elias is the secret child of Macho Man.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2018)

I wonder how old the Hand is?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Yay, Crews out to save the city's face and gets a mild reaction for it.   Out of the WWE playbook of necrophilia and fist fucking the dead horse of wash rinse and repeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Can someone please tell me why are they rehashing the Degassi story line they did with Sasha and Bayley and transferred it to the Shield.  Or that they tried this a few years ago before the Rollins betrayal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Get innocuous.  You can normalize, don't it make you feel alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2018)

Well looks like Strowman will be going goblin on Ziggler and Drew later on tonight then.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nice to know WWE is raping the dead horse with this Elias shitting on a town's sports team.


Our motto is run it into the ground until no one wants to hear or see the guy anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2018)

Drew vs Braun feud with good writers could be good.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Drew vs Braun feud with good writers could be good.


I don't think those exist in this company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Drew vs Braun feud with *good writers could be good.*



So it's not going to be good then.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2018)

Won my $60 fuck yeah


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 15, 2018)

Hey kiddies.

I just bought a mint condition Super Nintendo and played Donkey Kong Country for 3 hours.

So, was RAW good?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 15, 2018)

Trish is hotter to me now than before


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 15, 2018)

Still amazed how WWE has managed to hold every single male title on RAW hostage in 1 feud.
Hopefully this SHIELD/Dogs of War shit is over so RAW can actually attempt to feel like it's going somewhere.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Still amazed how WWE has managed to hold every single male title on RAW hostage in 1 feud.
> Hopefully this SHIELD/Dogs of War shit is over so RAW can actually attempt to feel like it's going somewhere.



They shouldn't have put together Dogs of War.  Ziggler could have won the IC title and Braun if he needed a trio look to two people he has a history with and not doing anything.

Ziggler could do open challenge but from a cocky heel standpoint which frees up that title.



[S-A-F] said:


> I don't think those exist in this company.



Nah they do, NXT shows it.  Just two people and their out of date views are the problem. (Honestly the more i see it the more I am certain Vince is doing this not out of spite of fans but spiting Triple H)


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Trish is hotter to me now than before


I can't relate.





like at all.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2018)

Kuya said:


> The Nia vs. Tamina in the middle of the ring staredown always cracks me up. Like who the fuck cares lmao



That is the saddest thing a person could ever see live in the ring


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Trish always knew how to bring the T & A


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2018)

Nobody on the roster is benefiting more from booking than McIntyre. He's their only hope at this point.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2018)

2018: Vince goes all in on his dream to push McIntyre.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2018)

The Chosen One


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2018)

Jeez. How was this thread dead on a fucking Monday night? Vince seriously killing his company for oil money?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Jeez. How was this thread dead on a fucking Monday night? Vince seriously killing his company for oil money?


Nobody gives a shit about RAW anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2018)

Life or Treat said:


> Jeez. How was this thread dead on a fucking Monday night? Vince seriously killing his company for oil money?



Heels (except Braun) I think are pretty weak to lead the flagship show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Heels (except Braun) I think are pretty weak to lead the flagship show.


Honestly that's one of my biggest gripes with WWE nowadays. The Heels are too fucking weak. Other than Braun, Drew, or Joe (before WWE killed his momentum) when was the last time a Heel fought a Face in Singles action and you thought the Heel could actually pull a clean win, and even then Braun and Drew still get the classic WWE "Heel gets distraction and wins" booking from time to time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 16, 2018)

Brands were a mistake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Ronda confirmed GOAT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ronda confirmed GOAT


You come back only to post tripe like this? This is why you weren't main event material man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You come back only to post tripe like this? This is why you weren't main event material man.


Pfft I just finally accepted Ronda thats all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Anyways The Rock better be at Smarkdown


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyways The Rock better be at Smarkdown


He won't be. The Rock hasn't repped Smackdown since like 2002. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brands were a mistake.


They didn't end up working the first time so they decide to do it again. All because they still can't book for shit anymore when everyone is on both shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> He won't be. The Rock hasn't repped Smackdown since like 2002.
> 
> 
> They didn't end up working the first time so they decide to do it again. All because they still can't book for shit anymore when everyone is on both shows.


He doesn't love his bastard child


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2018)

They should've let the Bella's clap back with a Holly Holm zinger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Lel they showed the Cole and Heindenreich rape segment


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

lol they had image of Heidenreich having his way with Cole.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

So Truth to open SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Lol one episode then cancelled


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

What is Carmella's natural hair color?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol one episode then cancelled



Thank the Miz for that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Get Steph off my TV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Welp can hear those channels changing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh ...Steph making it about herself


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Using Truth to get Carmella over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm actually glad to see Shane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Well Shane-O-Mac out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Using Truth to get Carmella over


Well didn't they fail with Ellsworth?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

How dare you people slander Stephanie McMahon. Because of her listening to a hashtag and letting all these other women take bumps we're getting an all women's PPV after 3 decades of having a division


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well didn't they fail with Ellsworth?



Ellsworth failed by being Ellsworth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh they're going to use this to shill some Survivor Series shit aren't they?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Well Steph spewing shit now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

The hypocrisy of the fans continues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Steph spewing shit now.


She legit hurt by the boos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn the ego in that ring rn.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

And everyone sucking up to Vince in the crowd while shitting on the show.  Well where's the guys blaming him for the decisions he and he alone makes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Vince fucking practice what you preach before spewing that shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

I missed having McMahon family drama, this is exactly what I wanted from SD 1000


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Fuck is happening right now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn Edge is here after all. Thought he wasn't going to make it because of Beth's dad passing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

DB more over than AJ


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

VKM is a better dancer than Charlotte, go figure


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> VKM is a better dancer than Charlotte, go figure



That wasn't dancing, he was having a stroke in the ring.

But seriously at this point WWE audience being dumb again confirmed by opening segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn Usos got the jobber entrance. Dudes were Tag Team of the Year in 2017. What happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Better go fast this match cause pretty sure most of the crowd is attitude era and ruthless aggression fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Hmm, so have they found a different destination to hold Crown Jewel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so have they found a different destination to hold Crown Jewel.


Nope. Vince don't give a darn. All he cares about is cash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nope. Vince don't give a darn. All he cares about is cash.


I mean he's fucked either way. If they dont go he gets sued and if he does US sees the WWE as traitors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Last night's blasphemous promo by the Bellas but they left out the part of them describing why they are Divas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Usos got the W. Good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Last night's blasphemous promo by the Bellas but they left out the part of them describing why they are Divas.


This really needs to be the last time the Bellas are near a title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This really needs to be the last time the Bellas are near a title.


*A WWE ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Throwing all the former GMs into a few seconds of tv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This really needs to be the last time the Bellas are near a title.



It should but sadly it won't.   As long as the WWE keeps pumping out Total Bellas then you will see them going after TV time and titles.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This really needs to be the last time the Bellas are near a title.


never happening when they're riding the two top names in the company and have their own E shows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Fuck does WWE keep falling for this Susan G. Koeman scam?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Who the fuck came up with that Little Lungs crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> It should but sadly it won't.   As long as the WWE keeps pumping out Total Bellas then you will see them going after TV time and titles.




Unless Nikki fucks up with Ronda 


[S-A-F] said:


> never happening when they're riding the two top names in the company and have their own E shows.



So that break up was a work. Pfft lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

You want a bigger reaction to Evolution, bring in the Kliq.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Will Batista turn on Triple H and begin the feud for WM tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

People forgetting Evolution was during the reign of Terror years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Is it true Batista about to jump ship from Marvel to DC money.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> You want a bigger reaction to Evolution, bring in the Kliq.



They'll get confused.  Do they bring DX or NWO I mean Triple H is the only one who never joined the latter.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it true Batista about to jump ship from Marvel to DC money.



I don't think he can.  Marvel have a no DC movie clause.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Pretty cool they booked the tag team to go over the singles wrestlers. It barely ever happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Uh Evolution was together during their feud with the Shield doe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Shouldn't Randy's current persona be against a reunion like this?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Uh Evolution was together during their feud with the Shield doe



Not on smackdown though I think is the point.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

Great to see Batista again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Holy shit, Randy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Ok so Randy is roasting them. Good.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Batista was so slow just then in moving, I couldn't see him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Batista stealing Okada's promo gimmick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not on smackdown though I think is the point.


But they were.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

So where is this preaching going?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Hmm, thought Batista was going to petition the crowd to get James Gunn's job back at Marvel?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Shield were all champions in 1 night but fuck continuity


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So where is this preaching going?



Going back to being a Deacon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Batista vs HHH huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

God damn, Batista really want that match with HHH at any cost.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Undertaker really cut a promo on how "SD is his home" and then ghosted SD for 2 years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Batista getting the obligatory HHH match is ok with me. Not like he'd let anyone else get over him in the feud so it'd do more harm than good.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Undertaker really cut a promo on how "SD is his home" and then ghosted SD for 2 years.


He gonna do it again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm usually not one who enjoys these nostalgia act promos but I actually really liked that Evolution one.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2018)

Guess Triple Nose is finally gonna get his win on Batista and no longer be 0-3 against him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Fuck this, no entrances for Rusev and Miz.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Well unless Nakamura beats Rey Mysterio everyone in the world cup is murrican


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Now they cut away from the Rusev beating on English.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn the way they are rushing everything they should have made raw 2 hour and smackdown 3 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

Chimell too!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

They need 10 minutes for Takers entrance


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

I wonder if they will do something dumb here like a computer GM because edge had issues with it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Edge's entrance music still OP


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Where's Christian?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Becky


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Queen Bitch Becky Lynch out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

WWE still pretending Nikki Cross and Asuka's Last Woman Standing Match didn't happen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Fuck sakes, they really going to use Edge to make Becky come off as the heel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Love how a nostalgia act can point out that the crowd is behind the righteous heel as opposed to the petulant babyface


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Damnit Edge, you now have a great life, a great wife and kids.  This isn't going to work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Yay Becky!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

And the crowd is still behind Becky.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Is Edge getting old in the face or is he just thinner than usual? 

If Edge isn't going to say he fucked Lita and that he was wrong for it then there ain't any point in him trying to be Becky's moral compass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

We are not worthy of Queen Bitch Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

I wonder why Beth thinks about that promo about him being alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Lol no one cares for face Charlotte


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

It's really great how WWE won't just let the story tell itself and needs to try to convince people what they want isn't actually what they want


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Finlay can only get on SD to hold back an 120 pound woman smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really great how WWE won't just let the story tell itself and needs to try to convince people what they want isn't actually what they want


Well those idiots cheered Vince so they deserve to be treated like morons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's really great how WWE won't just let the story tell itself and needs to try to convince people what they want isn't actually what they want



You can thank Whipped Dogg for what is going on.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Love how the Brothers of Destruction who were always presented as actual monsters are going to fight the guys whose gimmick was basically 2 gays and a tranny. WWE trying to convince us that DX 1.0 was over is really the worst.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well those idiots cheered Vince so they deserve to be treated like morons



Fuck that. People marking because VKM came out for a victory lap doesn't make the shitty state of the booking just desserts. Crowds can be stupid while at the same time giving us a good show, fuck they're going to Saudi Arabia for 45 million, none of this shit even matters. They could book a good show if they wanted but VKM choosing not to and people cheering him for making a rare appearance are different matters.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

King and booker


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

LMAO wtf was that? Somebody missed their cue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Damn King got caught off guard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Welp Graves gong full asshole mode on Booker.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck that. People marking because VKM came out for a victory lap doesn't make the shitty state of the booking just desserts. Crowds can be stupid while at the same time giving us a good show, fuck they're going to Saudi Arabia for 45 million, none of this shit even matters. They could book a good show if they wanted but VKM choosing not to and people cheering him for making a rare appearance are different matters.



As long as they cheer vince he'll be giving them what he has been giving them because by cheering him they are implying they agree with his views.  If they wanted to give a fucking message they should have hyjacked the entire thing the moment no chance came on.

Chant Asshole.  Chant same old shit.  Chant booring.  Chant please retire.  Hell chant anything at him that shows displeasure outside of anything implying begging for his death.  By cheering him they are collectively sucking his cock and swallowing what he's shoveling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck that. People marking because VKM came out for a victory lap doesn't make the shitty state of the booking just desserts. Crowds can be stupid while at the same time giving us a good show, fuck they're going to Saudi Arabia for 45 million, none of this shit even matters. They could book a good show if they wanted but VKM choosing not to and people cheering him for making a rare appearance are different matters.


Unless Vince warps that shit in his mind which you know he can.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Holy shit is Cesaro ok?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Dammit, two talents that should be going for singles gold stuck in tag team limbo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck that. People marking because VKM came out for a victory lap doesn't make the shitty state of the booking just desserts. Crowds can be stupid while at the same time giving us a good show, fuck they're going to Saudi Arabia for 45 million, none of this shit even matters. They could book a good show if they wanted but VKM choosing not to and people cheering him for making a rare appearance are different matters.


Unless Vince warps that shit in his mind which you know he can.



Fuck it happened again lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Holy shit is Cesaro ok?


Nvm. Move just looked more impactful and dangerous than it actually was


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Also when was the last time we saw Cesaro use The Neutralizer?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

A WWE toy commercial with the Miz and a toy Cena still goes over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Stop ... The cringe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

WHY IS BIG SHOW HERE?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

WTF is Big show doing out here.  Also is he face or heel last time we saw him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Oh look a Show heel turn, probably the 1000th time for SD 1000th episode.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

BUT WHY?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look a Show heel turn, probably the 1000th time for SD 1000th episode.






Dammit you beat me to it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

"Completely out of nowhere"  Bitch please, is's Show's MO now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

So is Big Show part of The Bar now? Are they gonna Freebird the Titles with him?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BUT WHY?



Planning survivor series i guess. Bar vs Drew and Dolph, I guess shield vs new day again?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

John Bradshaw Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Holy shit, is John ok.  Looks weakly in that vid.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 16, 2018)

Rey!!!0


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Can't even have Rey jump out behind pyro.  How saddening.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The creator himself only tweeted it



Rock evolved beyond WWE, Cena is still behind Scorpion King Rock.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Hoping Rey doesn't do that wimpy ass frog splash. He's been wrestling a lot better the past year or so, he isn't half speed like he was toward the end of his run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> As long as they cheer vince he'll be giving them what he has been giving them because by cheering him they are implying they agree with his views.  If they wanted to give a fucking message they should have hyjacked the entire thing the moment no chance came on.
> 
> Chant Asshole.  Chant same old shit.  Chant booring.  Chant please retire.  Hell chant anything at him that shows displeasure outside of anything implying begging for his death.  By cheering him they are collectively sucking his cock and swallowing what he's shoveling.



Even if they booed him it wouldn't make a difference. None of that will work on him anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Nakamura about to job to old man mysterio and make the world cup an all american affair.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Rock actually has an excuse since he's doing the Fast and Furious spin off in London. Cena is shooting a movie and they already have him coming for the Saudi show.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Mysterio is barely 5 years older than Nakamura and at this point he's been wrestling at a higher level than Nakamura over the past year and a half


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rock actually has an excuse since he's doing the Fast and Furious spin off in London. Cena is shooting a movie and they already have him coming for the Saudi show.


Could have done a satellite or prerecorded video


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Could have done a satellite or prerecorded video



It's like 1 AM in London when SD starts. Could have done a prerecorded message though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Rey really is in the best shape he's been in about a decade


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Rey in better shape than when he left. Man could honestly still go full time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Rock actually has an excuse since he's doing the Fast and Furious spin off in London. Cena is shooting a movie and they already have him coming for the Saudi show.



Doesn't the Rock have legit beef with Vin Diesel.   Anyway isn't the spin off a buddy buddy type of film with Statham.  Hmm, maybe next he'll join Jason in the Meg sequel.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Rey was pretty good in his limited NJPW run this year and had some good matches in the indies around the world. He turnt back the clock in a pretty dope match with Ospreay in Defiant. 

He was absolute shit tier in his last WWE run but has gotten way better since he left


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doesn't the Rock have legit beef with Vin Diesel.   Anyway isn't the spin off a buddy buddy type of film with Statham.  Hmm, maybe next he'll join Jason in the Meg sequel.



I think that beef got squashed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

WWE World Cup Tournament really 100% Americans.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Mysterio doing a dragonsteiner


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Yup all american world cup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Welp the World Cup is an all American event.   So much for the Asian invasion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

Nani?!! Why is Undertaker out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Taker you got seven minutes left, better hobble fast to the ring man.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

That was the best frog splash Mysterio has ever done in a WWE ring. Could give a shit he went over Nakamura because honestly if it's about putting over guys who'll have good matches I believe in Mysterio more than Nakamura at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp the World Cup is an all American event.   So much for the Asian invasion.


You thought Vince would ever like Asians?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

It's not like Nakamura won the Royal Rumble or anything


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

The Rey match was one of Nakamura's better ones.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

WWE no selling Taker's lying ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2018)

Is that all???   His fucking entrance was longer than his promo.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2018)

Kane going to Saudi Arabia to eat a pin for 300k and WWE giving Knoxville county 200k


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

World cup with every competator from Different countries.

USA: well whoever you want.
Canada: Bobby Roode
Ireland: Shemus
UK: Drew
Switzerland: Cesaro
Bulgaria: Rusev
Rezar: Albania/Netherlands
Local talent (Has to be someone from Saudi that's half decent in the ring and gets a win or two)
Japan: Nakamura.

See I have 9 on top of my head (Not counting those who are meant to be from country x but are really canadian/American)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> World cup with every competator from Different countries.
> 
> USA: well whoever you want.
> Canada: Bobby Roode
> ...


Could get guys from 205 like Murphy, Kalisto, etc...
Guys with nothing to do like Almas and maybe some NXT guys too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2018)

YouTube is down.  My return has been disastrous .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Could get guys from 205 like Murphy, Kalisto, etc...
> Guys with nothing to do like Almas and maybe some NXT guys too.



All good except Kalisto.  Born in Chicago so not on list due to the American billed from elsewhere.  Also why I didn't mention Sin Cara.  But yeah Almas certainly should have been on the list.

I also should have DQ'd Noam Dar (Good luck getting an Israeli born guy in Saudi Arabia) and Davari (Iranian in Saudi is even worse for Saudi standard).


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> All good except Kalisto.  Born in Chicago so not on list due to the American billed from elsewhere.  Also why I didn't mention Sin Cara.  But yeah Almas certainly should have been on the list.
> 
> I also should have DQ'd Noam Dar (Good luck getting an Israeli born guy in Saudi Arabia) and Davari (Iranian in Saudi is even worse for Saudi standard).


I decided to go with a Group of 16. So far I got

Saudi: Random Local
USA: Anyone
Mexico: Almas
Netherlands: Black
Scotland: Drew
England: Dunne
Switzerland: Cesaro
Ghana: Kingston
Ireland: Balor
Australia: Murphy
Canada: Roode
Albania: Rezar
Pakistan: Ali
Japan: Nakamura
Bulgaria: Rusev
India: Mahal


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brands were a mistake.



Yeah they should can that ASAP. The GM concept has also been run into the ground I think. 

But you also have to wonder what possibly could make things better when they only show a few of guys on both shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2018)

Fuck the World Cup take Rest Spot Reigns and leave him in Saudi


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

I returned from Japan after being gone for almost two weeks.  I read the Raw results.  And I was shocked.  Seth Rollins vs McIntyre again???  Couldn’t believe what I was reading.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I returned from Japan after being gone for almost two weeks.  I read the Raw results.  And I was shocked.  Seth Rollins vs McIntyre again???  Couldn’t believe what I was reading.




You said you just left Japan so casually.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2018)

WWE got a world cup full of Americans


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You said you just left Japan so casually.



He had a tryout for NJPW and failed that's why so casually.  NJPW doesn't want Nicholas.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I returned from Japan after being gone for almost two weeks.  I read the Raw results.  And I was shocked.  Seth Rollins vs McIntyre again???  Couldn’t believe what I was reading.


Where did you stay in Japan?



WhatADrag said:


> You said you just left Japan so casually.


I remember him mentioning he was going to Japan but that he doesn't know any japanese so I'm curious how Rukia's stay went.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember him mentioning he was going to Japan but that he doesn't know any japanese so I'm curious how Rukia's stay went.



Since he's an old white man, he probably fucked so many bitches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Where did you stay in Japan?
> 
> 
> I remember him mentioning he was going to Japan but that he doesn't know any japanese so I'm curious how Rukia's stay went.


In Ginza area of Tokyo for a couple of days.  Then went on a cruise to Nagoya, Iwakuni, Osaka, Hakata, and Busan, South Korea.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia confirmed for disappointed they didn't serve California rolls in the sushi restaurants.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> In Ginza area of Tokyo for a couple of days.  Then went on a cruise to Nagoya, Iwakuni, Osaka, Hakata, and Busan, South Korea.


Man what did you do out there some of those days?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man what did you do out there some of those days?


Visited shrines and temples mainly.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia a traveling monk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2018)

Any pictures of places you visited that you can share Rukia?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Any pictures of places you visited that you can share Rukia?


Rukia sharing anything with us?

Got a better chance of WWE booking with logic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Any pictures of places you visited that you can share Rukia?


Kokura Castle.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kokura Castle.



Awesome!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2018)

The narrative must be sold.   So the women's Evolution has come to this.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2018)

WWE, "were pushing the bellas and you're going to LIKE IT  ."


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> First rule of being in charge of anything in Konoha,
> 
> Be a dumb fucker.



Fourth hokage standing there talking about Orochimaru with him standing literally next to him.




PlacidSanity said:


> The narrative must be sold.   So the women's Evolution has come to this.


What guy is wearing that


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2018)

hey Rukia, can you supply with that shit you're selling? i need to go bigtime!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The narrative must be sold.   So the women's Evolution has come to this.



So you buy it, leach off your partner, get kicked to the kurb and do nothing?  Is that what WWE is trying to push.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2018)

First NXT UK was a good show.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What guy is wearing that


Bella chin thirsters.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2018)

I saw the Evolution clip from Smackdown 1000 over on YouTube.  Seems like Batista cut a pretty good promo.  The same people that booed him last time he was here were cheering for him!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2018)

Those glasses were almost as bad as Bluetista though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2018)

What if they swerve us and turn Roman instead of Ambrose? WWE would become mainstream again IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2018)

I got pretty used to not watching Raw and Smackdown.  Hopefully I can become a PPV only guy moving forward.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2018)

Did you guys see stories about FOX asking WWE to be more "sports oriented?" Sorry if I missed the discussion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Did you guys see stories about FOX asking WWE to be more "sports oriented?" Sorry if I missed the discussion.



Dana should buy WWE


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I got pretty used to not watching Raw and Smackdown.  Hopefully I can become a PPV only guy moving forward.



Liar


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2018)

i wanna see Connor McGregor get his ass kicked by Buddy Murphy on 205 Live


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Did you guys see stories about FOX asking WWE to be more "sports oriented?" Sorry if I missed the discussion.


Ugh back to friday nights for smackdown? no thanks.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanna see Connor McGregor get his ass kicked by Buddy Murphy on 205 Live



I agree with this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2018)

I think the company I work for is owned by Vince.  Because I found out they sacked my manager while he was having his wedding.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2018)

_The announcement of Rousey vs. Nikki Bella last week did lead to a surge in ticket sales for the Nassau Coliseum show and it is now expected to sell out._

Nikki Bella confirmed for biggest star in the division


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2018)

Carmella Bing Jr. strikes again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> _The announcement of Rousey vs. Nikki Bella last week did lead to a surge in ticket sales for the Nassau Coliseum show and it is now expected to sell out._
> 
> Nikki Bella confirmed for biggest star in the division


Interesting.

To be honest.  The Evolution card really isn't that bad.  It has a mix of good wrestling matches and nostalgia acts.

No AJ Lee has to be seen as a negative.  And personally speaking, I'm disappointed by the reduced role of Sasha Banks.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.
> 
> To be honest.  The Evolution card really isn't that bad.  It has a mix of good wrestling matches and nostalgia acts.
> 
> No AJ Lee has to be seen as a negative.  And personally speaking, I'm disappointed by the reduced role of Sasha Banks.



Honestly though AJ Lee going there is basically the second most unlikely thing to happen in WWE right now.  The first most unlikely thing is CM Punk appearing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2018)

AJ Lee was a vanilla midget.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ugh back to friday nights for smackdown? no thanks.



Yeah I don't like the smell of this already. Also I'm not sure if humor alone is necessarily the problem with writing on their shows, especially SD.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2018)

> Shield


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Carmella Bing Jr. strikes again.


Look at that revolution for the women's wrestling.

JUST LOOK AT IT!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Look at that revolution for the women's wrestling.
> 
> JUST LOOK AT IT!


Looks progressive to me. Her top would be a lot smaller if this were ruthless aggression era or attitude.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 20, 2018)

WWE is most progressive company

No wonder they're dealing with the progressive country of Saudi Arabia for Maximum Progressiveness


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2018)

Hows WWE 2k19 guys? Anyone?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanna see Connor McGregor get his ass kicked by Buddy Murphy on 205 Live



Might have to change my mind on agreeing with this slightly. Maybe instead of Buddy Murphy, make it Curt Hawkins


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2018)

For anyone that followed Jim Cornette on YouTube:

He had to leave for now because YouTube demonetized his page. There's another channel that puts up videos made by him also. And YouTube decided to demonetize Jim's!  . So there is literally a guy making money off of his stuff.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

I got carded tonight!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Meh, doubt it'll top the Foley/Flair TNA Last Man Standing fight which Flair lost despite putting Foley through a table and not being the one to beat the count after.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, doubt it'll top the Foley/Flair TNA Last Man Standing fight which Flair lost despite putting Foley through a table and not being the one to beat the count after.


This PPV seems like a natural step for WWE.  They are about to have a women's only PPV.  And they do love their nostalgia acts.  A senior citizens ppv makes a ton of sense!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

Fans in the year 2018 don't care about Trish, Lita, or any of the girls from yesteryear.  Poor reactions every time they come out.

Modern fans would prefer for Mickie and Alexa to win the match at Evolution.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2018)

I want to See Alexa pin Trish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This PPV seems like a natural step for WWE.  They are about to have a women's only PPV.  And they do love their nostalgia acts.  A senior citizens ppv makes a ton of sense!



Hmm, I wonder how much Vince will be willing to shell out to bring Funk back into the fold just to have him legit die in ring because the man won't retire.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I want to See Alexa pin Trish


Sounds like a good hot fan-servicey moment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

The goddess needs to be in the title picture again.  Sorry guys.  It’s true.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> For anyone that followed Jim Cornette on YouTube:
> 
> He had to leave for now because YouTube demonetized his page. There's another channel that puts up videos made by him also. And YouTube decided to demonetize Jim's!  . So there is literally a guy making money off of his stuff.


That's not the story at all. Corny was getting paid by the guy that posted his videos based on the earnings but they demonetized the guys page...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Hows WWE 2k19 guys? Anyone?


Imagine playing wrestling games in 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

My advice is play Spider-Man and pick up Red Dead Redemption 2 this week.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's not the story at all. Corny was getting paid by the guy that posted his videos based on the earnings but they demonetized the guys page...



...that's what I said. Cornette made money from his channel and got paid a portion of what the guy made. They demonetised Cornettes page but the guy still makes money. So now Cornette asks the dude for a bigger contribution.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Imagine playing wrestling games in 2018.



My last Wwe 2k game was 2k15 

I want to try this since the roster is up to date


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2018)

Raiden said:


> ...that's what I said. Cornette made money from his channel and got paid a portion of what the guy made. They demonetised Cornettes page but the guy still makes money. So now Cornette asks the dude for a bigger contribution.


Sorry i misinterpretated what you were saying, i thought you were implying the guy didn't have cornettes permission.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sorry i misinterpretated what you were saying, i thought you were implying the guy didn't have cornettes permission.



Yeah it's crazy though. I dont think most people would have allowed that guy to do that if it were them lol.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2018)

Camel


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2018)

She looks like a spray-tanned piece of plastic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She looks like a spray-tanned piece of plastic.


It doesn't look like a real picture.

But Carmella is still one of the hotter women that they have.  I have her in 4th place?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 21, 2018)

Carmella has the face of a foot.

None of the newer girls holds a candle to Prime Trish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> My last Wwe 2k game was 2k15
> 
> I want to try this since the roster is up to date


I guess get it when its on sale for like black friday or something. I don't really think its worth full price because the up to date roster kinda sucks and not worth playing. Game doesn't even have Ciampa so it doesn't even have everyone relevant in the current roster. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Why does she look like she's pretending to be Sasha? lol


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Carmella has the face of a foot.
> 
> None of the newer girls holds a candle to Prime Trish.


A lot of the old divas back then looked better than the current crop to the point where its kinda sad. Even Carmella who's clearly more of a diva and less of a actual woman wrestler looks like crap burgers when you line her up next to divas of the past like candice michelle, torrie wilson, stacy keiblers and kelly kelly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

The old divas were a lot hotter than the current batch of female wrestlers.  But Father Time is undefeated.  They aren’t hotter anymore.  And modern wrestling fans really don’t care about them.

Molly Holly, Michelle McCool, and Beth Phoenix might get okay reactions at Evolution.  (Because 10,000 of the biggest fans of women’s wrestling are all gathered at the same place.)

But modern wrestling fans prefer the likes of Bayley, Alexa, Sasha, and Nia Jax, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Trish has gotten a disappointing fan reaction for her return.  Fans really don’t care about her as much as expected.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The old divas were a lot hotter than the current batch of female wrestlers.  But Father Time is undefeated.  They aren’t hotter anymore.  And modern wrestling fans really don’t care about them.
> 
> Molly Holly, Michelle McCool, and Beth Phoenix might get okay reactions at Evolution.  (Because 10,000 of the biggest fans of women’s wrestling are all gathered at the same place.)
> 
> But modern wrestling fans prefer the likes of Bayley, Alexa, Sasha, and Nia Jax, etc.


You had me until you started name dropping Bayley, Sasha and Nia Jax. Who cares about those losers?!

Didn't Bayley and Sasha get the lonely Virgil treatment recently?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You had me until you started name dropping Bayley, Sasha and Nia Jax. Who cares about those losers?!
> 
> Didn't Bayley and Sasha get the lonely Virgil treatment recently?


No, It’s the weirdest thing.  Bayley and Nia actually seem to have fans somehow.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No, It’s the weirdest thing.  Bayley and Nia actually seem to have fans somehow.


I guess you would find some pedos and plus size lovers among wrestling fans.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I guess you would find some pedos and plus size lovers among wrestling fans.


At least 75% of the Raw and Smackdown fans don’t seem to know who Trish and Lita even are.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> At least 75% of the Raw and Smackdown fans don’t seem to know who Trish and Lita even are.


Well there time was like over a decade ago now and wwe has since done an incredible job of chasing away those fans so I shouldn't be so shocked the remainder are people that find Nia Jax entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Nostalgia acts don’t work in the women’s division.  And isn’t that what WWE wants since they constantly are telling us this is the best the women’s division has ever been?

And no AJ Lee is still a blow since she would have gotten a huge pop.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The old divas were a lot hotter than the current batch of female wrestlers.  But Father Time is undefeated.  They aren’t hotter anymore.  And modern wrestling fans really don’t care about them.
> 
> Molly Holly, Michelle McCool, and Beth Phoenix might get okay reactions at Evolution.  (Because 10,000 of the biggest fans of women’s wrestling are all gathered at the same place.)
> 
> But modern wrestling fans prefer the likes of Bayley, Alexa, Sasha, and Nia Jax, etc.



Let's be honest the only reaction McCool is going to get is because she's Mrs Taker.  Beth and Molly can get reactions from their own performance. 



Jake CENA said:


> My last Wwe 2k game was 2k15
> 
> I want to try this since the roster is up to date



I ended up getting the latest Fire Pro when there was a steam sale and d/loaded created WWE characters.  Better than any 2k wrestling games.  All for about $5


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nostalgia acts don’t work in the women’s division.  And isn’t that what WWE wants since they constantly are telling us this is the best the women’s division has ever been?
> 
> And no AJ Lee is still a blow since she would have gotten a huge pop.


AJ Lee never showing up tho. Paige being unable to wrestle fucks it kinda up too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm actually going to watch the PPV.  And I will be really active on here.  Could be fun if it's a train wreck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

Carmella looks like orochimaru.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Boston getting a pretty good house show tonight.  And maybe it's going to be on the network?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2018)

was tempted to watch Evolution for Becky, Mickie, Trish , and Lita .......

then I realized Red dead came out  this Friday and said , fuck that noise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Becky has to defeat Charlotte and move on to new opponents.  That's the key booking decision to a successful Evolution event.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

Going to see if I can avoid watching wrestling until Wrestle Kingdom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Going to see if I can avoid watching wrestling until Wrestle Kingdom.


What could bring you back?  Have you been enjoying Smackdown??


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What could bring you back?  Have you been enjoying Smackdown??


A product that makes sense and is entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Even though Smackdown is better.  I'm not entirely positive about the show.  Primarily because of what they are trying to do with Charlotte. It's stupid to fight the tide.  And they are trying too hard to get us to support the less popular Charlotte.  Fuck 'em.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

It's like saying a student's grade is better than someone else grade when the reality is we are comparing a 63 percent D with a 30 percent F.

Nothing really worth being proud of.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> A product that makes sense and is entertaining.


yeea that's not happening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yeea that's not happening.


Fine with me. Watching all that wrestling was time consuming anyways.
And I think that's what made me mad the most.
I spend hours upon hours watching the WWE and literally nothing happens that's worth a damn.

Felt insulted.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

I still subscribe to Stardom and I watched 2-3 hours of content this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's like saying a student's grade is better than someone else grade when the reality is we are comparing a 63 percent D with a 30 percent F.
> 
> Nothing really worth being proud of.


don't remind me about grades.


I'm fucking up big time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2018)

all I'm waiting for is Deano's heel turn . 


only reason I tuned into Raw when they started revolving the story about how he's the guy holding the group up


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

I read a story this week that they are just winging it with Dean.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2018)

Hows NJPW? I havent seen any episodes for like 3mos now


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2018)

Why did they give Jericho a belt?  He’s around less than Brock Lesnar!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 21, 2018)

I have this theory that Jake Cena original poster died and someone taken over his account.

The style of his posting isn't the same compared to the early duration of my time here.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I have this theory that Jake Cena original poster died and someone taken over his account.
> 
> The style of his posting isn't the same compared to the early duration of my time here.



What if Jake and Rukia are run by the same handful of people to confuse us?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I have this theory that Jake Cena original poster died and someone taken over his account.
> 
> The style of his posting isn't the same compared to the early duration of my time here.



I’m planning a gimmick change. But i’m not sure it would go well with the casuals.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

I thought Drag was talking about John Cena's twitter account for a second there..


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake Orton confirmed, he'll be shaking hands of the casuals.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> What if Jake and Rukia are run by the same handful of people to confuse us?


Rukia's multiple account holders have stayed consistently inconsistent. 

Jake/thor used to be a hardcore troll and always cracked jokes. Now he posts normal and gets roasted on occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I still subscribe to Stardom and I watched 2-3 hours of content this week.


How is Kagetsu doing? Haven't kept up with Stardom in a while.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fine with me. Watching all that wrestling was time consuming anyways.
> And I think that's what made me mad the most.
> I spend hours upon hours watching the WWE and literally nothing happens that's worth a damn.
> 
> Felt insulted.



yea its not pro wrestling if its not some attempt of insulting and shitting on the fans. Shit is like some weird disconnect between some writers, wrestlers and the fans where everyone looks down on each other.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia's multiple account holders have stayed consistently inconsistent.
> 
> Jake/thor used to be a hardcore troll and always cracked jokes. Now he posts normal and gets roasted on occasionally.



Adulting


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea its not pro wrestling if its not some attempt of insulting and shitting on the fans. Shit is like some weird disconnect between some writers, wrestlers and the fans where everyone looks down on each other.



WWE is not using their talent properly. Seriously, if i was the one booking the matches in WWE, Vince would be $1b richer right now!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How is Kagetsu doing? Haven't kept up with Stardom in a while.


Top overall champion.  Leader of the top faction in all of Stardom.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

What's up with crown jewel?  Are they still going to have that PPV?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What's up with crown jewel?  Are they still going to have that PPV?



Vince won't stop it.  Although pretty much everyone else doesn't want to go.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Vince won't stop it.  Although pretty much everyone else doesn't want to go.


The ladies get the weekend off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How


Besides personal issues , I got injured and had to take some time off , plus lack of desperation . Mix it all together and I got complacent .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m hearing that Bliss broke her nose and won’t be able to compete at Evolution.  Bayley and Sasha likely in as substitutes.  We will know something more definitive tomorrow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m hearing that Bliss broke her nose and won’t be able to compete at Evolution.  Bayley and Sasha likely in as substitutes.  We will know something more definitive tomorrow.



That sucks. Who broke her nose?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyways wrestling is all about bei


Rukia said:


> I’m hearing that Bliss broke her nose and won’t be able to compete at Evolution.  Bayley and Sasha likely in as substitutes.  We will know something more definitive tomorrow.


But Trish just posted a Facebook post on Alexa though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> That sucks. Who broke her nose?


Ronda Rousey I guess.  That's the rumor anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Anyways wrestling is all about bei
> 
> But Trish just posted a Facebook post on Alexa though.


Yeah.  I don't know.  Maybe she has a doctors appointment early tomorrow? Or maybe there hasn't been any communication with Trish?

The "break" supposedly happened like 24 hours ago.  I say throw her in a face mask like the one Trish used to wear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Isn't there an event called the World Cup?  And only the American wrestlers qualified for it??


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

As much as I love Ronda’s intensity, she can’t be doing all these stiff moves to our goddess Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

> -The dark main event listed on the arena website for tonight’s Raw is Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, and Dean Ambrose vs. Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler, and Drew McIntyre in a six-man tag match.



Boo!  No one wants to see this anymore!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boo!  No one wants to see this anymore!


Jesus Christ, how creatively bankrupt are these bastards? We've had a variation of this math for fucking months. MONTHS.
My favorite moment in the goddamn feud was AOP and Corbin vs SHIELD because it wasn't the same goddamn match we've seen week in week out. WWE sure are great at killing off any interest one may have in something by sheer force of just shoving it down your throat until you're fucking fed up.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Christ, how creatively bankrupt are these bastards? We've had a variation of this *math* for fucking months. MONTHS.



You know they says all matchs are created equal, but you look at The Shield and the Dogs of War and you can see that statements is not true!
See normally if you go three on three with another stables you got a 50-50 chances of winning, but then you add WWE's booking into the mix, and your chances of a fuck finish drastic go up!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> That sucks. Who broke her nose?



Braun did going hard on her while making Buddy Murphy watch.



Rukia said:


> Isn't there an event called the World Cup?  And only the American wrestlers qualified for it??



When hasn't US based sports (NFL, Baseball, Basketball etc) claimed to have their champions as world champions?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Christ, how creatively bankrupt are these bastards? We've had a variation of this math for fucking months. MONTHS.
> My favorite moment in the goddamn feud was AOP and Corbin vs SHIELD because it wasn't the same goddamn match we've seen week in week out. WWE sure are great at killing off any interest one may have in something by sheer force of just shoving it down your throat until you're fucking fed up.



They're probably gassed for ideas of how to mix up talent that Vince wants in the main event.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 22, 2018)

Evolution's card look meh to me while Crown Jewel's Crown Jewel

Doesn't help they're less than a week apart


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Toni Storm/Io Shirai could be good.  But they will get like 5 minutes.
> 
> Kairi/Shayna at Takeover entertained me.  There is no reason the sequel can't be good.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an abusive relationship.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Braun did going hard on her while making Buddy Murphy watch.
> 
> 
> 
> When hasn't US based sports (NFL, Baseball, Basketball etc) claimed to have their champions as world champions?


she told braun to manhandle her but he went a little too hard on her. 

murphy was in the wings recording this.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE is not using their talent properly. Seriously, if i was the one booking the matches in WWE, Vince would be $1b richer right now!


who would you have as the universal champion?



Rukia said:


> Yeah.  I don't know.  Maybe she has a doctors appointment early tomorrow? Or maybe there hasn't been any communication with Trish?
> 
> The "break" supposedly happened like 24 hours ago.  I say throw her in a face mask like the one Trish used to wear.


Trish even looked hot in the face mask.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> who would you have as the universal champion?



Kurt Angle will be the UC champ and he will go on an epic feud with Daniel Bryan. unfortunately, Kurt is too old to be doing shit 

I'll turn Kurt Angle heel and have Miz as the new GM of Raw and these two will be secretly in cahoots with taking down Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

WWE would be stupid to not have Alexa in the face mask at this point.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE would be stupid to not have Alexa in the face mask at this point.



Alexa doesn't have to copy Trish's storylines and gimmicks. Alexa's above her!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Alexa doesn't have to copy Trish's storylines and gimmicks. Alexa's above her!


That's what we are going to find out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That's what we are going to find out.



Alexa is prettier and hotter than Trish


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Alexa and Mickie should definitely win the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

Mickie probably the wwe woman that's aged the best. Hands down.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


Vince really hates Sasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Well nice to know the WWE is into recycling.   I mean shit this is beyond beating the dead horse with Bayley/Sasha vs Riot Squad feud, we are getting into necrophilia here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

When I see Vince.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

Nattie looks like some old lady that won't act her age with those cat ears.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince really hates Sasha.


Sasha must be like a female Enzo Amore backstage.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Need to kick Nattie to the curve like Rondo is doing to that guy in my avatar.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Need to kick Nattie to the curve like Rondo is doing to that guy in my avatar.


You can do better, so can Kidd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Don't know if true but I hear Cena and Bryan refusing to go to the women hating event



> WWE and Saudi Arabia are just beginning their 10-year partnership but it seems that recent controversy which has only gotten worse as time goes by could get in the way of a scheduled pro wrestling event. Crown Jewel is still set to take place on November 4th, and the location is still Saudi Arabia, but some top Superstars are reportedly refusing to go.
> 
> In what could be the biggest development which could cause WWE to cancel the big Saudi Arabia show, Robbie Fox from Barstool Sports reports that the Crown Jewel event is in a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

why did she ever go with Austin Aries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2018)

Rest Spot Reigns injured himself by eating 20 boxes of pizza and 50 cans of beer 

John and Daniel is refusing to go because they will celebrate their anniversary with the Bellas


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know if true but I hear Cena and Bryan refusing to go to the women hating event


Guess we'll see Daniel Brian and Juan Cena at Crown Jewel then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why did she ever go with Austin Aries.



Fuck man, blows the hell out of AJ Lee's Kitana.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Rest Spot Reigns injured himself by eating 20 boxes of pizza and 50 cans of beer
> 
> John and Daniel is refusing to go because they will celebrate their anniversary with the Bellas


If Roman eating 50 cans of beer, bro stomach and teeth got to be fucked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Rest Spot Reigns injured himself by eating 20 boxes of pizza and 50 cans of beer
> 
> John and Daniel is refusing to go because they will celebrate their anniversary with the Bellas



Nah, Cena not going because he did a butt chugging scene in Cockblockers, and that's implied sodomy which is a stoning offense in that country.    DB staying so he can train his wife more on how to do bumps properly.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why did she ever go with Austin Aries.


JEEEESUS FAWK! I never cared about Zelina before until now. She is killing that Jade!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Zelina like the greatest cosplayer of all time.  Damn.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2018)

No fucking wonder Aries was on suicide watch and is more butthurt than ever before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2018)

People comparing that vanilla midget AJ Lee to Zelina are more delusional than Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jesus Christ, how creatively bankrupt are these bastards? We've had a variation of this math for fucking months. MONTHS.
> My favorite moment in the goddamn feud was AOP and Corbin vs SHIELD because it wasn't the same goddamn match we've seen week in week out. WWE sure are great at killing off any interest one may have in something by sheer force of just shoving it down your throat until you're fucking fed up.



It's a dark match you're never going to see. Calm down.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It's a dark match you're never going to see. Calm down.



While true it does kind of hint that the Claymore on Strowman isn't going to lead to anything yet, instead it'll be "Sorry but." until after the PPV and up until after Survivor series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm, what are the chances some of those cheers are being pumped in.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Is Roman retiring, I just logged into stream.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

I ain't a fan of Roman but that sucks ass. Hope he pulls through and beats it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Holy shit, Leukemia.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2018)

Awe this is awful. Prayers up for Roman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

With Roman gone for a bit I see why they're angling to turn Braun Face now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyways prayers up for the dude. He's beat it once hope he does so again. That shit is no joking matter. My cousin had it before he passed so hope the man pulls through.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Feel bad for the guy.  Hopefully he overcomes that and comes back.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2018)

This is awful. I feel terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

I hope the Usos are backstage for him too, best to have the family regardless if by blood (Usos) or not (Shield).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

WWE taking the Tag belt off Drew so he and Braun can feud for the Universal Title?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE taking the Tag belt off Drew so he and Braun can feud for the Universal Title?



Would be for the best. Braun vs Drew would be a good run. Makes me wonder what WM will be,  doubt it will be Braun vs Lesnar 3.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Would be for the best. Braun vs Drew would be a good run. Makes me wonder what WM will be,  doubt it will be Braun vs Lesnar 3.


Keep Lesnar away from the belt. They have Lashley, Rollins, Ambrose, Drew and Braun who can all be involved in the title picture. Who knows.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Roman has cancer?  Damn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Heh, so they are doing Balor vs Lashley but where is Bayley? Most of her recent screen time has been with Balor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

They need to stop this Lio shit. Not the partnership but the obnoxious "Lashley" chanting


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2018)

The Lashley chant is unbearable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

So how long before "Shut the fuck up" chants are heard and those sound edits on TV happen.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2018)

Roman's character has annoyed me for like the last 4 years, but I'm gonna pop huge for him on his return

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Crowd is too shocked to give a shit


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Honestly they should have put Roman on at the end or just before the tag team title match,  the crowd just isn't going to be into it.  I feel for the guys out there right now because no one wants to follow up that announcement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm, surprised Finn got the win.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2018)

Baron Corbin has been on the phone with Stephanie McMahon about the situation? Are they serious?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Natalya is such a loser.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

I just heard about BABYGURL.

That sucks.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

>Me helping my dad put up some Ikea shelves. Raw comes on

"lol, Roman"

*"My name is Joe."*

"....r...roman...?"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

I know WWE is having Braun work the Babyface role again but how are they actually going to justify it? He turned on his teammates first and Drew was just defending Dolph from him? 
If anything Drew and Dolph should be the Babyfaces.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Drew is 100% turning on Dolph


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Why the hell does Logan look like a reject from a Mad Max film.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

If and _when_ Roman beats this, he's gonna come back strong. And god himself will have done a better job booking the dude than Vince and his addling mind ever could....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Wow Sasha is stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Fuck sakes, this DX/BoD feud should have happen when all four of those men where in their prime.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, this DX/BoD feud should have happen when all four of those men where in their prime.



Kane looks awful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> Kane looks awful.


Doesn't he have mayor shit to do?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

D-Geriatric X time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

These people are in or near their 50's.  And they come out throwing glow sticks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

You stupid crowd, you don't chant for this.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> These people are in or near their 50's.  And they come out throwing glow sticks.



One of them is basically number 2 or 3 in the company and is coming out to a theme that is completely anti authority.  Both age and situation makes DX name being wrong for them now.  Should have just gone with Kliq.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Doesn't he have mayor shit to do?



I hear his cabinet or whatever has got things covered for the first few months while he gets settled in. So he really ain't gotta do shit Iatm I think.

It's just Knox.

----

ARE THEY SERIOUSLY BRINGING UP KANE'S MAYORAL POSITION? WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT??


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Shawn Michaels came back to do goofy DX stuff?  Seriously??


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Sucks he has leukemia and I hope/think he'll beat it. It's pretty surreal that this happened. Roman is going to come back and basically be WWE's Tanahashi after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

You are "better" because you buried your up and coming talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

"Old is saying we're better."

Triple H getting the shovel for everyone it seems with that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Kane's raising money for Knox county by doing this run so it's not like it's going to be much of a issue once he resumes his active duties which probably ain't shit anyway


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

WWE retconning DX into not being 2 gays and a tranny is always going to be jokes


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> One of them is basically number 2 or 3 in the company and is coming out to a theme that is completely anti authority.  Both age and situation makes DX name being wrong for them now.



This is my biggest problem with the whole thing really. Makes no sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Doesn't he have mayor shit to do?



Well to be fair all the backstage stuff and video packages can be done in one evening.  So Kane can be mayor basically until the weekend of crown Jewell then once the match is over go back home and be mayor again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Kane and Undertaker look really old.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

DX was pretty shitty until the Outlaws came and made them cool. Dudes were legit doing skits about eating hotdogs and talking about how Chyna had a bigger dick than both of them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

The fuck is this.  Might as well align the Borderlands Brothers with this group by the promo we just heard.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

This promo feels like modern day One Piece.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Haha.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Kane acting like he isn't going to eat the pin is jokes too


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Shirker said:


> This promo feels like modern day One Piece.



You hating on that Shenron fruit?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kane and Undertaker look really old.



Taker can get away with it, but Kane and his dad nose and AARP jowels is not a good look for a demon.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Should have gone with Biker Taker/Kane vs Kliq.  Not weird zombie, burned man vs Anti Authority authority.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> You hating on that Shenron fruit?



I meant the anime and its pace. 
Did the term "rest in peace" really have to take a full minute to say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

YO WTF, ROMAN'S LEUKEMIA RETURNED?!!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh, they are still doing Crown Jewel?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> YO WTF, ROMAN'S LEUKEMIA RETURNED?!!!


I guess so.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Bellas onTV, TV off for the time being


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I guess so.


Damn that sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Dana, you are going to be for first girl thrown out of the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh, they are still doing Crown Jewel?



Of course they fucking are 
I honestly don't know why people seriously thought they'd pull out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Smh WWE going to do their 50/50 booking nonsense because apparently allowing the Usos to have some momentum is a crime


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

This is the go-home for the women's PPV, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Welp Paul going off on Strowman.   Now for the guy's rebuttal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Drew/Braun gonna be a lit title feud


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2018)

Even when the subject matter is something serious that everyone can get behind, WWE can still find a way to make it a little annoying....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

So Drew going to throw the tag match so he can position himself into a triple threat at Crown Jewel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> YO WTF, ROMAN'S LEUKEMIA RETURNED?!!!


BABYGURL is gonna be over as fuck when he beats Cancer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL is gonna be over as fuck when he beats Cancer.



man as someone who's lost someone to cancer, it never is guaranteed . 

Hopefully he beats it though.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Crowd chanting how unworthy they are for Elias.  Well at least they're being truthful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Welp discount Lashley coming down to the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Drew going to throw the tag match so he can position himself into a triple threat at Crown Jewel.


That could also happen. I think it'll just be a pure 1v1 between Braun and Brock and then Drew goes after Braun.
Honestly I'd have title scenes as:
Universal Title - Braun (c) and Drew
Intercontinental Title - Elias (c), Lashley, Balor, Bray, Apollo and Dolph
Tag Titles - SHIELD (c), AOP, Revival, B-Team


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL is gonna be over as fuck when he beats Cancer.



It's going to be like when Tanahashi came back after getting stabbed by his girl except for being cancer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

The fuck, when did Renee get on the Elias train.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That could also happen. I think it'll just be a pure 1v1 between Braun and Brock and then Drew goes after Braun.
> Honestly I'd have title scenes as:
> Universal Title - Braun (c) and Drew
> Intercontinental Title - Elias (c), Lashley, Balor, Bray, Apollo and Dolph
> Tag Titles - SHIELD (c), AOP, Revival, B-Team


Fuck no Dean heel turn now


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, when did Renee get on the Elias train.



I think she always has been. It's just been Corey that's anti Elias even if Elias is the heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Crews bring the athleticism, crowd giving no fucks.  WWE you mundane fucks, you caused this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Solid match buy my boi Elias gets the Dub


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck no Dean heel turn now


It can happen later. Closer to Mania time.This would just be how I'd do things for the immediate time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It can happen later. Closer to Mania time.This would just be how I'd do things for the immediate time being.


So do you at least get Seth vs Strowman at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So do you at least get Seth vs Strowman at Royal Rumble?


Probably. I haven't thought that far ahead yet. Not even sure I want Seth v. Dean to happen while Seth is champion yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Probably. I haven't thought that far ahead yet. Not even sure I want Seth v. Dean to happen while Seth is champion yet.



I'm just thinking, that if Roman's out for a long while Seth, Dean, Drew, Brawn are the only ones with credentials to carry the feud for the belt since Brocky's gonna be a disappearing act again .  I guess you can add Finn to that list as well .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm, Cena finding success outside of wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

No reaction to the women's contract signing mention.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Elias getting a face turn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Wow, they turning Elias face now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Elias Face Turn?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Elias face turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Elias getting that push leggo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

I hope he wins the IC from Seth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

The secret love child of Macho Man has alligned to the fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn with Roman gone for the time being they need another baby face the crowd can get behind then.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2018)

Who would have thought...damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

TV off until the Bellas are done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

IN b4 Michael Cole gets beaten up 


also wait, Renee is now lead commentator


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> TV off until the Bellas are done


You're missing Nikki's shitty attempt at intimidation


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Brie with that blasphemous shirt.   And Joan Jett getting that royalties check now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brie with that blasphemous shirt.   And Joan Jett getting that royalties check now.



got it from NFL and now WWE


She's a made woman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

A meh signing event there.  So now to the next skit or match.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Ronda match needs to end with a broken Nikki arm and a broken Brie leg.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Roman’s condition must be really serious.  Seth Rollins was taking it really hard.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

I think Dean is actually dealing with this worse than Seth.  You can see how close they are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Huh, isn't Tamina a SD talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Kelly Kelly gong to be part of the battle royal, holy shit it's going to be an automatic botch fest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

The fuck, the outline of the woman used in those Evolution presentations looks like Steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kelly Kelly gong to be part of the battle royal, holy shit it's going to be an automatic botch fest.



Lel wonder if anyone will stiff her cause of it


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Huh, isn't Tamina a SD talent.



Makes no sense, they brought her over last week.  But couldn't bring Harper over and have him and Bray team with Braun when fighting the shield instead of the whole Dolph/Drew/Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

You guys watch Daredevil season 3?  Really dope show.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys watch Daredevil season 3?  Really dope show.



Is it actually daredevil this season or is it Punisher season 3?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Daredevil.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Titus such a good spokesman, shame WWE and Vince treat him like garbage.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Good, season 2 was too much punisher and I like the damn Punisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Titus such a good spokesman, shame WWE and Vince treat him like garbage.


all over one mistake  


all Titus was doing was trying to grab the brass ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Good, season 2 was too much punisher and I like the damn Punisher.


It's Wilson Fisk season


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's Wilson Fisk season



And now I'm sad again because since Kingpin will never be against Spiderman in MCU.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Holy shit, how tall is Fox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And now I'm sad again because since Kingpin will never be against Spiderman in MCU.


Blame Sony  



Lol  Alicia taking over for Alexa


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Wait Wait.  Mickie should have been all on Trish, not Lita.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Alicia Fox is the substitute if Alexa isn't ready to compete.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Blame Sony
> 
> 
> 
> Lol  Alicia taking over for Alexa




Hmm, you think Sony might be taking Spider-man back from Marvel Studios due to the success of Venom.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Blame Sony



I would, but at least they played ball instead of holding out and getting bought out like fox.  So they get a little slack.

Damn Dean is still choked up, I hope he can perform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, you think Sony might be taking Spider-man back from Marvel Studios due to the success of Venom.



I think it's a 6 movie deal anyway.  After 6 movies with Spiderman in the rights go back.  Although Sony want to put their films into the MCU.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait Wait.  Mickie should have been all on Trish, not Lita.



the match I actually wanted to see again


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Heard Trish look like she got her face stapled to the back of her head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, you think Sony might be taking Spider-man back from Marvel Studios due to the success of Venom.


Yeah most likely. Disney might make it harder for Sony to do another deal to have Spiderman.

Hope I'm wrong and they play nice


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

why the fuck is this tweet so gay


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2018)

Damn am I really about to buy a Roman Reigns shirt right now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah most likely. Disney might make it harder for Sony to do another deal to have Spiderman.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong and they play nice



Hoping for it too, I want that Maximum Carnage adaption.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why the fuck is this tweet so gay



That's just his sense of humour. Him and the Good Brothers have done/said insane stuff over the years backstage. (Isn't Southpaw stuff basically Gallows getting people together for a laugh?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

wait so Dean isn't going to Crown Jewel?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Why do I feel AOP will interfere?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

I guess that works. Now PLEASE get the IC Title off Rollins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Hmm, so there is probably a chance Drew gets included to the title picture at Crown Jewel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Nvm, a Dean heel turn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

DEAN HEEL TURN WHAT?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

Way to fuck with the crowd.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

NANI


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean why?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

I knew it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

The crowd facial reaction.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

When you think about it, tonight was the best time to shock the audience after Reigns had to leave.

It's brilliant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

HOLY SHIT DEAN TURN!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean is going to reach Ciampa levels of scumbag


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> When you think about it, tonight was the best time to shock the audience after Reigns had to leave.
> 
> It's brilliant.



Get the monster heat.  He's even getting asshole chants.  I'm surprised they didn't have Renee run down to try to do something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

DEAR GOD THIS IS GODLY!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 22, 2018)

That really caught the crowd off guard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

Nah fuck this i cant avoid wrestling any longer


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean had to turn heel.  His career was stalling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

I gotta admit guys I got caught off guard too


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

That took some serious balls to do what WWE just did.

Roman's announcement, Shield hugging out, Dean and Seth winning the Tag Team Championship, Dean turning on Seth when NOBODY wasn't expecting.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

AoP Tag team champions next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

WWE may actually be getting it right again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 22, 2018)

Reigns has Leukemia? Damn


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

TBH I am shocked.  I honestly thought they'd end the show with the three of them doing the fist salute before going back and Dean/Seth doing a run in honour of Roman leading to a betrayal down the road.

I'm sure they all ok'd it though and didn't let Vince force it this time without warning (at least I hope so).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Jesus I'm glad I didn't miss this Raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 22, 2018)

Marks are legit pissed.

An example of how to make the most out of a shitty situation. You had people in shock and cursing out Ambrose to the point where they had to keep cutting out the audio. There was some real honest to god heat here, and Ambrose within a few minutes is already you're top heel on both shows.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Marks are legit pissed.
> 
> An example of how to make the most out of a shitty situation. You had people in shock and cursing out Ambrose to the point where they had to keep cutting out the audio. There was some real honest to god heat here, and Ambrose within a few minutes is already you're top heel on both shows.


Is that why Dean kept saying watch your mouth?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 22, 2018)

want some onions?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Dolph's promo to Dean a month ago was the honest truth.  Roman and Seth used him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> want some onions?


Bruv staph.
But on the real its great to see how much less toxic and more supportive the locker room is compared to back in the days.
Also is that young blood Jason Jordan I spotted in that video?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruv staph.
> But on the real its great to see how much less toxic and more supportive the locker room is compared to back in the days.
> Also is that young blood Jason Jordan I spotted in that video?



Well Triple H was the one to convince Vince to give him a real chance (Vince wanted Big E in the spot Roman had.) Paul was also someone that saw the potential in him.  Not sure about HBK but I'm sure due to Triple H there's history there too.  Only difference is that Triple H wanted him to have a heel run before main eventing (Like Rollins)

Plus backstage Roman was basically this eras Taker, in that the locker room looked up to him and had him the main judge in disputes.  Especially after he threw Enzo off the bus over a year ago.

Man he was still cracking jokes at the end of the video.  If Vince allowed him to be him then more would have warmed up to him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> want some onions?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Well Triple H was the one to convince Vince to give him a real chance (Vince wanted Big E in the spot Roman had.) Paul was also someone that saw the potential in him.  Not sure about HBK but I'm sure due to Triple H there's history there too.  Only difference is that Triple H wanted him to have a heel run before main eventing (Like Rollins)
> 
> Plus backstage Roman was basically this eras Taker, in that the locker room looked up to him and had him the main judge in disputes.  Especially after he threw Enzo off the bus over a year ago.
> 
> Man he was still cracking jokes at the end of the video.  If Vince allowed him to be him then more would have warmed up to him



Once Roman overcomes his Leukemia hoping Vince takes the time to actually plan out Roman's build up again. As you said, let him be himself, let him go heel for a while, and once they see how bad ass he can be, then pull the trigger back to face. Just be patient, the dude's still young. Lots of years ahead of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2018)

if wasn't posted already


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2018)

Dean should go on the Stone Cold podcast and give us an explanation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dean should go on the Stone Cold podcast and give us an explanation.


He should tell Stone cold that he learned it from him then attack his neck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2018)

Dean automatically biggest heel of the company 
Don’t ruin it wwe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2018)

sorry if I'm being all joyous but damn Dean finally looks legit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Raw needs to take some talent from Smackdown.  They are missing too many key pieces now.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 23, 2018)

Best heel turn since Mark Henry's retirement speech imo


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2018)

Fans will definitely consider roman as a face a boo him less after he comes back , I hope vince won’t write his character anymore when he is back!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2018)

Damn the three hardly changed when they got older.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2018)

Renee will have to be a heel commentator now, no way you can have Dean doing that and expect her to remain married in storyline without her being ok with it.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Renee will have to be a heel commentator now, no way you can have Dean doing that and expect her to remain married in storyline without her being ok with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

Soak in the moment guys, soak it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sorry if I'm being all joyous but damn Dean finally looks legit


inb4 fans try to legit kill him now tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

It should have been no surprise that Dean was going to turn heel, it's just how it went down after Roman's announcement.  I'm guessing Vince probably ran it pass Roman and he gave the approval because he knew how that would gain Dean incredible heat.  But I felt bad for Dean there because you could see it in his face he was fighting tooth and nail not to let any emotion out while up there with Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2018)

Fuck cancer. But i think this leukemia is all but a work to give Reigns the biggest face push. Vince is so desparate he had to use this trump card stunt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

Still surprised they turned Elias face after having him for a few week shitting on the local sports teams for heat.   This situation with Roman really is having creative scrambling for new guys to build up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 23, 2018)

Sucks for Roman.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 23, 2018)

It feels like years since we got an angle this good. Here's pretty much the entire thing as opposed to just snippets cut together.


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 23, 2018)

Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> inb4 fans try to legit kill him now tho.


it's ok if the drugs didn't , the fans surely can't


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 23, 2018)

They were going to turn him heel regardless of the tragic news but I respect them and Roman for going there with it. It's really old school in how you're supposed to leave the business better than when you came in, now WWE has Ambrose in the role he was always meant for and it's a heel actually being a despicable heel as opposed to actually being the face when you look at the situation objectively. 

I mean who isn't going to tune in next week to see Ambrose's promo or more of the Braun/Drew stuff. I wish WWE could have actually done this based on being a good wrestling promotion though. I don't like Roman but I don't want Joe to die because I dislike a character he plays on TV.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> inb4 fans try to legit kill him now tho.



If this were the 80s Dean would have been killed the moment he went into the crowd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2018)

i still don't expect anything good from the WWE. i'm sure they will fuck this up in a month or two. they will screw Dean's heel turn in some corny ass way. same thing with Drew and Braun's pseudo push. Brock will win the title for sure. 

vince's plan is to have no working champ so he'll give the belt back to brock to leave a bitter impression so that when roman returns, it will be much more sweeter for him.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> If this were the 80s Dean would have been killed the moment he went into the crowd.


He doesn't even make it up the stairs. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2018)

In the year 2018 daniel bryan returns and roman steps away to beat cancer. Ronda rousey starts her wrestling career. Hbk coming out of retirement. Etc. Crazy year


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2018)

I just hope if they do Dean being Ciampa that they don't have Seth being all Gargano, last thing we need Dean going "I'm sorry." Seth being "It's ok." then Dean then once again betraying.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I just hope if they do Dean being Ciampa that they don't have Seth being all Gargano, last thing we need Dean going "I'm sorry." Seth being "It's ok." then Dean then once again betraying.



thats exactly what's gonna happen


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Eva Marie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you Roman!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I just hope if they do Dean being Ciampa that they don't have Seth being all Gargano, last thing we need Dean going "I'm sorry." Seth being "It's ok." then Dean then once again betraying.


Ciampa apologized to Gargano?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Renee will have to be a heel commentator now, no way you can have Dean doing that and expect her to remain married in storyline without her being ok with it.


I was thinking about that.

Renee either has to be a heel commentator.  Or she has to be in a storyline with Dean.  She can be constantly pleading with him and trying to get to the bottom of his behavior.

She can’t sit out there on commentary and pretend to be a stranger.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ciampa apologized to Gargano?


Ciampa apologized to Gargano when he was handcuffed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2018)

bring her back and make her a fitness slut.

Sasha should be used to this by now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 23, 2018)

I will miss Roman Reigns. I think I need to do a gimmick change.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Bayley is higher in the pecking order than Sasha.  In every tag match defeat it's Sasha that eats the pin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2018)

Wtf is Big Show ass doing on SD as a heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

Welp New Day getting beaten down by the Bar and the human coin.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wtf is Big Show ass doing on SD as a heel


They are collectively known as The Bar Show.

A dominant faction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are collectively known as The Bar Show.
> 
> A dominant faction.



they should do this with braun by having him team with drew and ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they should do this with braun by having him team with drew and ziggler.


That's exactly what I thought of.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok, this scripted shit with Flair is getting painful to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Fuck you Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2018)

Hopefully this ends the Rusev/English feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Charlotte.


be careful what you say.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh Great.  I look up and Kalisto is coming to the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> bring her back and make her a fitness slut.
> 
> 
> Sasha should be used to this by now.


Modern day Torrie Wilson?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Man this company treats the Miz like shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2018)

Mandy vs Lana vs Eva Marie triple threat B&P match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Fuck.  The Iconics have microphones.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Carmella knocked Asuka out.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 23, 2018)

Asuka should win the battle royal to get back into the title picture. Should be Asuka vs Nia at the end IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

Zelina winning would be the biggest surprise ever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

ROMAN!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ciampa apologized to Gargano when he was handcuffed.


I mean that was more Ciampa just trying to bullshit his way out of punishment from Gargano than a true apology.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2018)

LOL.  Nattie and Roode are such losers.  Still totally winless on the Mixed Match Challenge.  I think Nattie is 0-4 All time with three different partners!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

AJ vs Daniel Bryan has been super lackluster.  Smackdown has been a better show than Raw lately.  But not necessarily because of the wwe title.

I say put the belt on Bryan.  It’s time for a change.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Modern day Torrie Wilson?


Pretty much. Only without the cruiserweight boyfriend pimping her out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Kidman was bigger than Balor.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kidman was bigger than Balor.


Balor is a walking soyboy tho.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Balor's gimmick is that he's gay and he smiles a lot.

Lashley just turned heel.  And put both Owens and Zayn on the shelf.

I don't really care about Lashley.  But I can't believe they didn't have someone else to feed to Finn.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

Dave believes Lashley is hurt and might require time off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Rumor is a final decision about Crown Jewel will be made today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

damn WWE sure did build up Evolution well last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

The women's evolution is a scam.  Maybe some people in the company really do what to give the women more.

But I don't think Vince is onboard.  And it's a problem when he is the lone voice of dissent.

I'm also hearing a lot of rumors that Charlotte will win on Sunday.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah nothing screams evolution about the card.

The matches that are gonna be good on the card have no input from Vince.

I doubt Vince will know a Toni Storm or Io until Sunday night, and the worst part is they might have low limited mins.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The women's evolution is a scam.  Maybe some people in the company really do what to give the women more.
> 
> But I don't think Vince is onboard.  And it's a problem when he is the lone voice of dissent.
> 
> I'm also hearing a lot of rumors that Charlotte will win on Sunday.



This is clearly a Steph/Hunter idea and Vince is going out of his way to damage it because it's not his out of spite.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 24, 2018)

Evolution is about celebrating the torch bearers and the new vanguard of women's wrestlers. Don't really see what they're doing wrong by bringing old women back who didn't get the chance because of the diva era. 

There's more of a moral argument to be had over the women missing out on the 30-40 million the Saudi show will give the company against the few million Evolution will make. The purse from the Saudi show won't match Evolution. 

The Saudi show will basically make a bit more than twice as much as WM. I don't think VKM is against Evolution I just think he doesn't care as it's not going to make the company that much profit. So much of the business model has changed because of the TV deals and the paid shows. Attendance and ratings have almost no value to the company anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2018)

vince must be really pissed because his favorite samoan is out of commission


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Evolution is about celebrating the torch bearers and the new vanguard of women's wrestlers. Don't really see what they're doing wrong by bringing old women back who didn't get the chance because of the diva era.
> 
> There's more of a moral argument to be had over the women missing out on the 30-40 million the Saudi show will give the company against the few million Evolution will make. The purse from the Saudi show won't match Evolution.
> 
> The Saudi show will basically make a bit more than twice as much as WM. I don't think VKM is against Evolution I just think he doesn't care as it's not going to make the company that much profit. So much of the business model has changed because of the TV deals and the paid shows. Attendance and ratings have almost no value to the company anymore.


Well to be fair not every guy on the roster will be on the show .


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ vs Daniel Bryan has been super lackluster.  Smackdown has been a better show than Raw lately.  But not necessarily because of the wwe title.
> 
> I say put the belt on Bryan.  It’s time for a change.



Yeah AJ is a solid champion but you can't be predictable. Hes held the title maybe for a little too long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

smh keep the belt on AJ. Everyone wanted him to be champ for a while, so that's what you get


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> smh keep the belt on AJ. Everyone wanted him to be champ for a while, so that's what you get



It's going to be a long time until he loses.  Maybe around the Rumble if it beats Punks run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> It's going to be a long time until he loses.  Maybe around the Rumble if it beats Punks run.


better AJ than Brock to be honest. 

the Brock one was dumb spite while the AJ one at least is more credible with how long he's defended the title .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

Dave Meltzer called the Dean heel turn  bad timed turn.


This is why the guy is a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2018)

It's like he doesn't get that it was either their idea for Dean to turn now or they gave it their blessing knowing it would be the best push Dean could get.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2018)

Meltzer is going to be right when WWE fucks up this heel turn

Dean should be the next Ciampa maybe even better but I'm not keeping my hopes up since I'm absolutely sure that they will fuck this up real soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2018)

All the women need to thank Nikki for being the only reason why their show will be a success.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> All the women need to thank Nikki for being the only reason why their show will be a success.



you mean Nikki Cross?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dave Meltzer called the Dean heel turn  bad timed turn.
> 
> 
> This is why the guy is a joke.


It was Alvarez who said that. And even if Meltzer did agree and you find his opinion wrong, who cares? He's still the most respected wrestling journalist of all time and his opinions are his opinions nothing more.


Anyway AJ is going to drop the belt to Miz probably around rumble if WWE doesn't plan on punishing Bryan for holding out of crown jewel. It's clear Bryan-miz @ wrestlemania for the title is where they were taking the feud.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Meltzer is a condescending asshole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 24, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> you mean Nikki Cross?



Nikki Cross couldn't draw even if you gave her pencil and paper.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It was Alvarez who said that. And even if Meltzer did agree and you find his opinion wrong, who cares? He's still the most respected wrestling journalist of all time and his opinions are his opinions nothing more.
> 
> 
> Anyway AJ is going to drop the belt to Miz probably around rumble if WWE doesn't plan on punishing Bryan for holding out of crown jewel. It's clear Bryan-miz @ wrestlemania for the title is where they were taking the feud.




Meltzer is garbage. His bias towards WWE is pretty obvious that he'll jerk off a decent  match of NJPW but if WWE does something decent he'll go...EH STILL WASN'T GOOD.  Plus he's not respected, I remember seeing some wrestlers clown Meltzer for his 'reports' that at times are just him guessing. 



I appreciate his rating systems but overall dude is eh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

I agree with Dean.  Meltzer isn't respected.  You saw how everyone jumped on to attack him during the Peyton Royce thing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2018)

Meltzer is a Roman fan so he automatically sucks


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Evolution is about celebrating the torch bearers and the new vanguard of women's wrestlers. Don't really see what they're doing wrong by bringing old women back who didn't get the chance because of the diva era.
> 
> There's more of a moral argument to be had over the women missing out on the 30-40 million the Saudi show will give the company against the few million Evolution will make. The purse from the Saudi show won't match Evolution.
> 
> The Saudi show will basically make a bit more than twice as much as WM. I don't think VKM is against Evolution I just think he doesn't care as it's not going to make the company that much profit. So much of the business model has changed because of the TV deals and the paid shows. Attendance and ratings have almost no value to the company anymore.




Thats not my argument tho

Idc old women coming back but damn why we avoiding the best possible matches?

Why sasha got that dud ass match for


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

Make the aj title reign even longer tbh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thats not my argument tho
> 
> Idc old women coming back but damn why we avoiding the best possible matches?
> 
> Why sasha got that dud ass match for


Sasha main evented Hell in a Cell in 2016; in a disappointing match.  But still.  To go from that to enhancement talent!

I remember champ Roman tagging with champ Sasha in an attempt to leach off of her cheers!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

Of course.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2018)

lmao i did a twitter search for hogan and his name is tagged in a bunch of porn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Thats not my argument tho
> 
> Idc old women coming back but damn why we avoiding the best possible matches?
> 
> Why sasha got that dud ass match for


cause Sasha Stanks took out Paige


cause Sasha Stanks can't talk 


cause Sasha Stanks needs to be a jobber for life.


Becky, and even Charles Flair are should be the only ones that deserve top matches .


Sasha Stanks big ass forehead needs to go work for a bowling alley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

AJ Lee needs to save Evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

At least Brie isn't wrestling at Evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

YOU guys watching NXT?  Aleister Black is pissed!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2018)

Well one of the places he can come out and not worry about getting boos. lol



Dean Ambrose said:


> Meltzer is garbage. His bias towards WWE is pretty obvious that he'll jerk off a decent  match of NJPW but if WWE does something decent he'll go...EH STILL WASN'T GOOD.  Plus he's not respected, I remember seeing some wrestlers clown Meltzer for his 'reports' that at times are just him guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate his rating systems but overall dude is eh.


Kinda agree. I've never really agreed with most of Meltzer's ratings on US matches anyways but he seems to have gotten a lot worse at speculating shit. Maybe he just doesn't have the same sources he once had inside wwe and other promotions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

SAF, You don't like Liv?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kinda agree. I've never really agreed with most of Meltzer's ratings on US matches anyways but he seems to have gotten a lot worse at speculating shit. Maybe he just doesn't have the same sources he once had inside wwe and other promotions?



I heard wwe are deliberately sending out shit to mess up with people who have sources within the company.  Which would be good if it wasn't for the fact most raws/smackdowns are the same thing week in week out for months.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Excellent video package for Baszler/Sane.  Should be a good match Sunday.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2018)

Video for Roman has 8.4mil views already. Awesome! Respect for him man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

No one came out and accused Roman if being a racist.  No one said this was karma.

Means that Roman is a really good guy and liked pretty universally in the business.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Nikki Cross is lucky she didn't get called up.  She's one of the most entertaining things about NXT.  And Sanity has gone missing on Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Johnny is an asshole!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

The Johnny Gargano heel turn is a lot like the Sami Zayn heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

5 posts in a row?

You guys are letting me down tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2018)

Toni/Meiko was a great match.

@Ghost_of_Gashir is going to be pissed that Toni kicked out of so much.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 24, 2018)

Rock Lee being destoryed by Gara is Guy Might's fault.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> SAF, You don't like Liv?


she look wack af to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> she look wack af to me.


Allow me to warn you then.

She's actually about to get a pretty big push.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

HHH has to be banging a lot of these female wrestlers.

That's too big of a perk to not cash in on.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Allow me to warn you then.
> 
> She's actually about to get a pretty big push.


whhhhhy? she's worse than carmella in the ring! Liv should still be in the performance center.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meltzer is garbage. His bias towards WWE is pretty obvious that he'll jerk off a decent  match of NJPW but if WWE does something decent he'll go...EH STILL WASN'T GOOD.  Plus he's not respected, I remember seeing some wrestlers clown Meltzer for his 'reports' that at times are just him guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate his rating systems but overall dude is eh.


Look man if you're upset that NJPW is and has been far-and-away the best wrestling promotion for about 4-5 years now, that's on you. But Meltzer is respected for being a great journalist, period. If you never read a tribute article on WOR than you're missing out, Owen Hart and Pillman especially.


Nobody is holding a gun to your head forcing you to watch WWE, NJPW is objectively in an entirely different league than current wwe. He also gives NXT and CMLL tons of praise, not to mention that his opinions are just opinions you don't have to agree.

You must've never listened to him yourself if you think he's just guessing. He has sources at the top of the card and in FO positions in every promotion, he tells you if things are for sure or if they're subject to change and Vince is notorious for changing major storylines the day of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nikki Cross is lucky she didn't get called up.  She's one of the most entertaining things about NXT.  And Sanity has gone missing on Smackdown.



Sanity got future endeavored?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Toni/Meiko was a great match.
> 
> @Ghost_of_Gashir is going to be pissed that Toni kicked out of so much.



It’s like they were deliberately trying to tell us wrestling is fake.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

This fucker kakashi told Naruto he's already busy with training Sasuke, so to substitute, he got konohamaru's baby sitter for Naruto. 

What the fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2018)

Yeah, the amount of disrespect people gave Naruto...no wonder he grew up ignorant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This fucker kakashi told Naruto he's already busy with training Sasuke, so to substitute, he got konohamaru's baby sitter for Naruto.
> 
> What the fuck



Well at least it lead Naruto to finding his real teacher.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Someone tell dean and kisame to shut the hell up


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2018)

Man, someone should tell wrestling fans what Japan did during World War Two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Maleificaint is pissing me off turning into a dragon on kingdom hearts

Fucking hoe


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Maleificaint is pissing me off turning into a dragon on kingdom hearts

Fucking hoe

Nvm. I beat her


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2018)

Maleficent is easy.  It's Ansem second to last battle which is the true bitch. (Outside the super bosses)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, someone should tell wrestling fans what Japan did during World War Two.


Love Japan.  They were allies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Dont think i ever beat the extra bosses besides Sephiroth from what I remember.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Look man if you're upset that NJPW is and has been far-and-away the best wrestling promotion for about 4-5 years now, that's on you. But Meltzer is respected for being a great journalist, period. If you never read a tribute article on WOR than you're missing out, Owen Hart and Pillman especially.
> 
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head forcing you to watch WWE, NJPW is objectively in an entirely different league than current wwe. He also gives NXT and CMLL tons of praise, not to mention that his opinions are just opinions you don't have to agree.
> ...


not even frustrated on NJPW being better, just that when WWE does something good , he never gives them props. We all shit on WWE but when they actually get their shit together, everyone here can give them credit. Not saying any of us are as credible as Meltzer but just saying he could stand to be unbiased a bit.

Otherwise you're right .  I probably am too hard on Meltzer. He already had to deal with being shat on for focusing on some tittays .


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Kiba: Hinata, you're coughing up blood. Do you need some water or something? :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

I gotta ask, do you guys think WWE is gonna face trouble for doing the show in Saudi Arabia?


Me personally, I don't think they'll lose as many people as others think they might


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask, do you guys think WWE is gonna face trouble for doing the show in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> 
> Me personally, I don't think they'll lose as many people as others think they might


People will rage for a bit, then someone else will do something heinous and the heat on WWE will die down


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask, do you guys think WWE is gonna face trouble for doing the show in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> 
> Me personally, I don't think they'll lose as many people as others think they might


We will fake outrage and continue to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

The bombs going to politicians in the mail have been a good distraction for wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2018)

I don't care if they go to saudi arabia. I'm not invested enough to care about them going to a place that doesn't allow women in the arena or on the streets. Saudi Arabia still fucked up tho for not letting their women run around the streets in yoga pants and tank tops.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2018)

They should have at least delayed Hogan's return to the product on television. They're making fans swallow a lot of pills all at once.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't care if they go to saudi arabia. I'm not invested enough to care about them going to a place that doesn't allow women in the arena or on the streets. Saudi Arabia still fucked up tho for not letting their women run around the streets in yoga pants and tank tops.



Starting to wonder if they gay as hell in Saudi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> We will fake outrage and continue to watch.


Yeah I pretty much agree with you guys.


This is why I sorta roll my eyes at the 'outrage' of it all .


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask, do you guys think WWE is gonna face trouble for doing the show in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> 
> Me personally, I don't think they'll lose as many people as others think they might



With the climate that the current administration has created, probably not. People are too focused on the caravan nonsense to care about WWE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

Don’t forget to vote Republican guys.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

I kinda want to be a fan of Tonga's but at the same time, if I am then ST will just end up burying me for it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh shit Scarlett Bordeaux is a fucking babe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

One thing about Evolution that could steal the show would be if Sasha Banks eats another pin.  At the first all women's event she loses to the Riott Squad again!  That could potentially be comedy gold.

I would have to rewatch the match to observe her facial expressions.  Look for giveaways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not even frustrated on NJPW being better, just that when WWE does something good , he never gives them props. We all shit on WWE but when they actually get their shit together, everyone here can give them credit. Not saying any of us are as credible as Meltzer but just saying he could stand to be unbiased a bit.
> 
> Otherwise you're right .  I probably am too hard on Meltzer. He already had to deal with being shat on for focusing on some tittays .




Wwe never did anything right. Yes, AJ Styles is the champ right now but they fail to establish a credible challenger for him. None of his feuds were memorable not even Shinsuke’s nor Samoa Joe. They fucking need to focus on heels and they need to make them relentless and unforgiving. Not some coward piece of shit. 

Raw on the other hand is pure trash. They had all the talent they need but they only focus on one guy. 

Fuck WWE. No, sorry, fuck Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2018)

Johnny Gargano and Dean Ambrose battling it out for biggest asshole of the week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Wwe never did anything right. Yes, AJ Styles is the champ right now but they fail to establish a credible challenger for him. None of his feuds were memorable not even Shinsuke’s nor Samoa Joe. They fucking need to focus on heels and they need to make them relentless and unforgiving. Not some coward piece of shit.
> 
> Raw on the other hand is pure trash. They had all the talent they need but they only focus on one guy.
> 
> Fuck WWE. No, sorry, fuck Vince McMahon.


The Joe feud was great, just that Vince wants AJ to break Brock's record which sucks. Could have helped Joe be established as a main venter.

Again you can hate Roman's character and Vince, but once in a blue moon they do something right. It just isn't as consistent as it should be like NJPW who keep things hot.


overall yeah WWE still in a bad spot since they are scared of real heels .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Joe talking about Wendy was great.

But he lost the feud.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

Some things might change next year since FOX asked them to show a more sports-oriented product. 

I'm pretty hopeless though outside of that. The current model works really well for them. They might a shitload of money reshowing similar matches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

If you are an executive for FOX and you are putting together a superstar wishlist for your show.. Which superstars are you asking for?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins
Becky Lynch
Ronda Rousey
Braun Strowman
Asuka
Samoa Joe
Dean Ambrose
Randy Orton
Kevin Owens
Elias

That would probably be my wishlist for Fox.  I thought Miz and Alexa.  But there are rumors that Fox wants to cut down on the comedy.  So they might not be the right fit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

Your list is pretty good. I would probably also recommend repackaging Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Your list is pretty good. I would probably also recommend repackaging Lashley.


I could see Fox wanting him because of the mma background.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I could see Fox wanting him because of the mma background.



Yeah exactly. It's kind of a win win for them if WWE embraces that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

So Evolution.  My picks:

Charlotte (please don't)
Ronda
Sasha and Bayley
Trish and Lita
Kairi Sane
Toni Storm
Ember Moon wins the br


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Zach Gibson got great heel heat during his nxt uk promo this week.  Goddamn!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The Joe feud was great, just that Vince wants AJ to break Brock's record which sucks. Could have helped Joe be established as a main venter.
> 
> Again you can hate Roman's character and Vince, but once in a blue moon they do something right. It just isn't as consistent as it should be like NJPW who keep things hot.
> 
> ...



When was the last time you had seen an epic match in the WWE with a good balance of holy shit spots, in ring psychology, story telling, epic near falls and multiple finisher reversals?? 

WWE can’t do any of this shit. Its the same formula that they always use. Roman kicks out of 2 finishers or more and ends up winning a match with a single spear like its the strongest finisher ever made 

Roman barely does the drive by dropkick on the apron. He only spams samoan drops and superman punches.

AJ Styles is not even allowed to do a spinal tap i believe, Joe’s muscle buster has been reduced into a feint move and Nakamura became a fucking meme by giving him a low blow finisher. Its absolutely retarded.

The only real decent match that WWE has ever produced was HBK vs Taker 1 & 2, Ric Flair vs HBK and most of the epic matches were outside Raw and SD which is ironic. All 5* matches were in NXT ffs


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2018)

WWE should call a guy or two from NXT. don't even have to be a top guy either. just two replacements to replace roman/ko/sami being gone.

Ohno and EC3 would be fine.
Again not saying these guys have to even be big contenders
since Raw is resetting might as well just add a new guy or two


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

That schedule breaking bodies down smh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

I was thinking AJ is old and doesn’t have the athleticism to do the spinal tap anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2018)

You to old to still be up


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t forget to vote Republican guys.


But I don't like the republican ways.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> But I don't like the republican ways.


SO you are tired of all the winning?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Joe has been great on the main roster.  Primarily because of his mic work.  He’s the one convincing guy with a mic.  But if he is hurt.  Then unfortunately someone like Vince will probably list him as someone that the company can’t count on.

So it will be midcard for life moving forward.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

They should at least  ease his matches for hours shows.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Joe might need to take that Suicide Dive out of his arsenal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2018)

They need to add “botches” on the next WWE 2k game. Like when you focus on dishing out specific limb damage on the arms for example, your opponent will botch their moves like their finishers or signature moves.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

How about adding "botch probability" as a characteristic that determines the overall character rating?

And characters that have a high probability will just fail moves and screw up occasionally.  You would want to play as Brie Bella just to see what's going to happen or just to challenge yourself.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2018)

AJ straight up says he forgets how to do the Spiral Tap. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> SO you are tired of all the winning?


more like all the program cutting. lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Lots of trolls on twitter crying about Crown Jewel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AJ straight up says he forgets how to do the Spiral Tap. lol



are you serious?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lots of trolls on twitter crying about Crown Jewel.


I dont consider them trolls.

Just dumb cry babies. But i guess they have a right to be pissed wwe goin to that country after the shit thays been happening. But at the end of the day, they wont stop watching.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2018)

merican wwe fans pretending like the US is a paragon of virtue. Such hypocritical manbabies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2018)

Ban Japanese wrestling events due to atrocities committed at Pearl Harbor


----------



## Kuya (Oct 26, 2018)

hope we get to see more of Cathy Kelley for Evolution


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2018)

Stock has been down all week and someone put this article out:
Dap


----------



## Kuya (Oct 26, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Stock has been down all week and someone put this article out:
> Dap



the entire Stock market is down. worst it's been since 2008.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah the DOW went down 600 points on Wednesday erasing all of the gains for the entire year.

WWE would be compounding their problems if they cancelled the show.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

> Impact Wrestling draws under 100K viewers in their new timeslot



BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 26, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Oh I already know they're fudge packing like crazy over there. Then they accidentally saw that divas commercial back at the 40 man rumble and all realized they wanted to fuck women too.
> 
> 
> If he's hurt again then I'm afraid that's it.


I wish that were the case but facts show our country is the biggest supporter of "gay rights" and give people awards and recognition when they come out. People get bashed for recognizing it as mental illness.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ban Japanese wrestling events due to atrocities committed at Pearl Harbor


 bitch please Hiroshima/Nagasaki


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2018)

Kuya said:


> the entire Stock market is down. worst it's been since 2008.



Fool, the market had a flash crash in Sept 2015 and spent most of 2016 rotting away from falling oil prices. This is nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2018)

Rather watch House of Hardy than Evolution.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Bliss is officially out of Evolution.  Won't be cleared for the event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2018)

Dean supports Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2018)

Alexa bliss reportedly will miss Evolution due to an injury sustained at a Live Show in a match with the Raw women's champion  Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Alicia Fox in.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2018)

Now I want Mickie to pin Lita

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Lita and Trish are definitely winning now.  Lock of the night.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

That was a great match!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was a great match!



I'd fuck both of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

Japanese women.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

I feel sorry for the kids that are growing up on Boruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2018)

why is Raven on the cover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

He was probably the Television Champion.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2018)

One of the hotter girls in ddt right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why is Raven on the cover



Leader the Flock faction which had more people in than the wolfpack (though they were pretty much all jobbers)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Leader the Flock faction which had more people in than the wolfpack (though they were pretty much all jobbers)


Perry Saturn!  Not a jobber.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2018)

What about Raven?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Perry Saturn!  Not a jobber.



He was until he realised the truth of mind over matter.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2018)

Impact drew 98k viewers

They back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> why is Raven on the cover


One of these is not like the others. lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel sorry for the kids that are growing up on Boruto.


I feel sorry for kids growing up on black clover more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd fuck both of them



Liar. You like Bayley and Nia Jax


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Liar. You like Bayley and Nia Jax


He wants to wife Nattie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Liar. You like Bayley and Nia Jax



I'd fuck all 4


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Impact drew 98k viewers
> 
> They back!


russo should be laughing somewhere.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd fuck all 4


You and your Nattie obsession.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

What in the fuck?!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Japan.


And you all need to go there if you haven’t been there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And you all need to go there if you haven’t been there.


My friend is currently there on his last day of the visit. I'll go there one day, I'm a real neet nowadays tho and have no current desires to travel. Especially to a place where I don't know any of the language.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)

Becky is the top champion on the main roster right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

Fuuuuck this too gewd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

I want becky to beat me up and choke me out with her legs.

wwe a draw in saudi arabia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

I want Becky to bury me............



*Spoiler*: __ 



between her legs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I want becky to beat me up and choke me out with her legs.
> 
> 
> wwe a draw in saudi arabia.




Of course, those guys over there just got into 90s wrestling.

Next they'll want the Honkey Tonk man vs Dr. Isaac Yankem .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 27, 2018)

All you hoes jumping on the Becky bandwagon while I've been here repping her since Day 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2018)

Theres room on thr charlotte wagon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> All you hoes jumping on the Becky bandwagon while I've been here repping her since Day 1


bitch I was the second person to join you there 


plus I hate Charlotte too so my hatred was justified


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> All you hoes jumping on the Becky bandwagon while I've been here repping her since Day 1


I've always repped becky, just not as hard as you but I always preferred her over the other horsewomen thots.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Of course, those guys over there just got into 90s wrestling.
> 
> Next they'll want the Honkey Tonk man vs Dr. Isaac Yankem .


Next they're gonna ask for Owen.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Theres room on thr charlotte wagon.


Charlotte looks like a goddamn goblin when she cries.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Of course, those guys over there just got into 90s wrestling.
> 
> Next they'll want the Honkey Tonk man vs Dr. Isaac Yankem .



I can't wait til they ask for Nailz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Charlotte looks like a goddamn goblin when she cries.


What female doesnt


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Lord trollbias and I the two more reliable Becky fans.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Tbh I was wondering who was coming out on nxt when I heard this music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Hmm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2018)

Are they going to insert Mcintyre and do a triple threat for the UC title at Saudi?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems like a decent list by wwe standards.  I was just happy that Ronda and Nikki weren't included.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 28, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Are they going to insert Mcintyre and do a triple threat for the UC title at Saudi?


IMO it'd be better give Braun a big solo win against Lesnar. Then Drew can chase after the title. But knowing WWE, they'd want to keep Brock strong so they could make it a Triple Threat so Brock doesn't have to eat the pin.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What female doesnt


A lot of them don't look as demonic as Charlotte when she's getting her cry on.
Also this bitch cries way too much. wtf


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

One thing I can’t stand with the women is the constant crying.  Bitter rivals will hug and bow to the crowd at the end of a good match.  Any time Stephanie has the women come out for an announcement the heels throw their characters out the window to celebrate with the babyfaces.

It’s just all really jarring and awful tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing I can’t stand with the women is the constant crying.  Bitter rivals will hug and bow to the crowd at the end of a good match.  Any time Stephanie has the women come out for an announcement the heels throw their characters out the window to celebrate with the babyfaces.
> 
> It’s just all really jarring and awful tbh.


Right? might as well break kayfabe completely and show them rehearsing their matches backstage on the titantron.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> russo should be laughing somewhere.



It's kind of a bad look on him too. When it fails he it will be a mark on his name.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Spending the day at Universal Studios.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 28, 2018)

Biggie 112 and mase>>>


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Just a reminder.

The women's evolution started because of AJ Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Just a reminder.
> 
> The women's evolution started because of AJ Lee.



revolutionizing women since 2012!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

AJ Lee is the greatest of all time.  Her pop would dwarf the pop that Trish will receive.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

What is Alexa wearing?  And why are they interviewing Alexa and Sasha together?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ Lee is the greatest of all time.  Her pop would dwarf the pop that Trish will receive.


yea cause trish looks like a sucked out old lady now and is old news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

If Jane Ellsworth or a Santina wins the battle royal, we riot


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> If Jane Ellsworth or a Santina wins the battle royal, we riot


that would be a turd in the face of the women so I doubt Vince will do any wacky shit like that.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Vince. The same guy who is doing events in Men only regions of the globe. I.e crown jewel


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

why wwe chicks now got trash hairstyles? looking at paige and that interviewer chick with the buff ass arms.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Mickie should wear a skirt tonight,  or that Native American getup she wore in TNA.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Vince. The same guy who is doing events in Men only regions of the globe. I.e crown jewel


That's why he's doing this event. To try and calm people down over the saudi arabia one.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

The women try too hard sometimes.  The big events/matches tend to be more about their gear, makeup, and hair.  And it's usually way over-The-top.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Eve looks so good


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

stephanie looks like a granny.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

they never show jazz, molly holly or victoria.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Steph is going to come out for a victory lap at some point right?

Lol wtf are they doing with this shitty chick rock


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Would have been better if VKM did the intro like in the Colliseum Video days


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Band performance seems like a good sign to me.  That's straight out of the nxt playbook.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

WWE too cheap to take that Saudi money and get TATU instead of those chicks no one ever heard of


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Trish>>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Starting with this match might be good


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

No thong hanging out?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lots lost weight should have come out to the Hardyz theme


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

How the fuck did Lita write the book on high flying. Her moonsault set women’s wrestling back like 5 years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Alicia Fox’s match against Melina on Raw inspired so many young girls. Glad she’s being recognized as a pioneer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lita so shit in the ring she dragged Trish down to the opener and made this a tag match


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Shane taught Lita how to throw working punches


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lita is sub-Lana level in the ring


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Crowd is hot for this match and this straddle spot is just hot


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Match can’t finish until Lita hits a shitty moonsault


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Here we go we were all waiting for this spot that we’ve seen like 282920 women on the roster do better


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> No thong hanging out?


not progressive for women.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Mickie proving she's one of the best


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lita the least sympathetic female in the history of this company is the face in peril in a match that’s about the “history” of WWE women’s wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Alicia Fox proving she’s a better worker than Lita


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lita’s ass got fatter and her waist got smaller

See I can find something positive about Lita


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Trish honestly making me want to see her working against some of the better talent on the roster


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Mehta. Current wrestlers should always win over nostalgia acts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

That match was the match on an indy card where you’re happy to see Tajiri but then realize he’s old and sucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Alexa looks pissed she couldn't compete


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lita is a better worker than Brie 

x2 positivity


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Cole if this were a attitude era woman's match this would have been a bra and panties tag match.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Unless both teams are doing double duty in the battle royal


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Brie’s face on Nicki’s body would be the top draw


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

What if Paige competes in the battle royal


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Lillian Garcia not singing for this event is a travesty


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

The let’s get everyone on the card match is going on


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Hopefully an NXT girl wins this


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Naomi’s gear should win this battle royal


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Naomi with the Melina splits


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Asuka should win


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Flawless!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> What if Paige competes in the battle royal


That would be a good surprise.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

They’re letting Madusa wrestle holy fuck


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka should win


No, she won the royal rumble.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Yelly  yelly


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Hopefully Tamina doesn’t kill anyone...by botching. Not implying that her father being a celebrated murderer makes it heriditary.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Mandy Rose’s porno music legit 

Molly Holly is basically the wrestler Lita wishes she could be


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia vs Tamina spot gonna suck 

Ivory has looked 40 years old for 20 years


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Great to see all the male superstars supporting


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Miz cheering for Asuka is awesome 

Torrie’s body still on point


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

They got mics


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Ugh, the Iconics.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

That spot was terrible


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Maria's ass fire


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Maria with some credible offense until she hits a bronco buster


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

where kaitlyn?

Mandy Rose needs a push and her porno music is top tier entrance music.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Tamina Nia spot is terrible


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Surprised wwe let maria go out with her asscheeks gear. this why she need to be on the roster, fuck her husband and his issues. Dude gonna be a jobber anyway.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

That spot


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Terrible spot is terrible


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Renee calling them fat


----------



## Kuya (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia vs. Tamina staredown


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Surprised wwe let maria go out with her asscheeks gear. this why she need to be on the roster, fuck her husband and his issues. Dude gonna be a jobber anyway.



He’s been traveling and competing on c-show and live shows. Don’t think it has much to do with him.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 28, 2018)

Maria just stole best ass on the roster award from Alexa


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

McTaker kicking ass


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Ember killed Dana Brooke


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Maria just stole best ass on the roster award from Alexa



Naomi laughs at this foolishness


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia needs to be eliminated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Last hot take about my uncle on wrestling:

He thinks Michelle McCool is top 3 women wrestlers ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

I’m not high on Ember Moon but she’s got her working boots on


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok get Tamina the fuck outta here


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Beth Phoenix wins for saying Joshi strong style


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Hopefully Ember wins.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Tamina has been here damn near a decade and she can’t sell for shit or position herself to catch girls


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Zelina still in?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Michael Cole has irrational love for Embrr so hopefully she can get the win


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I’m not high on Ember Moon but she’s got her working boots on


Ember probably my favorite woman on the current wwe.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia at 280 is always gonna bug me out


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Power? Vega is 80 pounds lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Boo.  Nia Jax sucks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia Jax still getting that Rock’s cousin push


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Power? Vega is 80 pounds lol



Your understanding of female physiology is disturbing as hell


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia vs Ronda 2?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Nia fucking ugly crying and breaking kayfabe foh WWE


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Your understanding of female physiology is disturbing as hell


Explain


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

It’s like 1 step forward 2 steps back with this shit. Have the balls to turn Ambrose heel on a night the dude you’ve been pushing down our throats for 5 years has a real life tragedy, but not telling these women to fucking stay in character during interview segments because it’s their fucking job.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Nia vs Ronda 2?


We always knew they would go back to that program.

But Nia didn't need to win this opportunity to get to that match.  Ember winning would have been much better.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Explain



Grown up women aren’t usually 80 pounds unless there’s something wrong or it’s a rare instance, but underage girls could be


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> We always knew they would go back to that program.
> 
> But Nia didn't need to win this opportunity to get to that match.  Ember winning would have been much better.



Someone on SD could have won to set up Becky’s next feud then Nia could have made the challenge. Hell the title opportunity isn’t really specific so you can switch brands.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

This has been a really well worked match. Both of these women have star potential.

Fucking great spots.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Holy shit Io


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

These spots have been amazing. I think this might be the best women’s match in WWE’s history.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

Meiko better run in and beat the shit out of the winner.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Phenomenal match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

Reminder that this is the best women’s match in WWE history, but this is like the third best match on a house show in Japan.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Toni Storm gonna get Paige’s British PAWG push and I ain’t mad at it


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Sara Del Rey the real MVP of women’s wrestling in WWE. She’s so OP that if she actually wrestled we’d realize how shit 90% of WWE’s women’s roster has been since the 80s


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Sarah Logan comes off as such a useless wrestler that she might fall off the board and become a champion in one of those weird they sucked and succeeded stories


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

Reminder that Sara Del Rey wasn’t even good but she fucked Daniel Bryan so people think she is.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Bayley still has some fans despite sucking for two years, eh?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Riott squad basically the job squad. Liv has ranked up from shit to terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

Ruby Riott is a 1 but at least she owns it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Ruby Riott looks like the kind of girl who Drunk would claim raped him


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

If Bayley and Ruby Riott fusion danc’d they’d be a 4 with a fat ass that could wrestle


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

What if Liv and Sasha?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Why does Liv have pink hair?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

This match is a mess.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

This card is basically a one match show


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why does Liv have pink hair?


because she wants to liv.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

These multiperson submission spots are pretty much all terrible except for Rusev doing the Steiner Recliner


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Liv was getting a lot of showcase spots so why not have Logan eat the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Did you guys see that dive by Sasha?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Shayna knocking over that treasure chest was like the most heelish thing I have ever seen from the women’s division.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Tfw Kairi gonna be more successful on the main than Io or Asuka


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Honestly wouldn’t mind a Shayna/Rousey feud. Actually I think Shayna will be better on the main roster because her mic skills and persona aren’t as shit as her ring work.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Kairi doing pretty much all the work


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

I like Kairi.  I like her a lot.  But this gimmick won’t make her a top star on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Shayna is better than bigger girls like Nia and Tamina when it comes to credible offense


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Watching Shayna run ropes is like watching 70 year old Classy Freddie Blassie do it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Lol.  Vince hates the Japanese women.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

sasha needs to train some more.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  Vince hates the Japanese women.


Vince one of the few white men left who will never understand yellow fever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Damn.  Charlotte with a bad crowd response.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Will we see the duct tape around the ring post?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Get her Becky!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank god Becky won!


----------



## Bump (Oct 28, 2018)

what a match!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

WWE really likes Charlotte though.  Wow.  They tried to make her seem indestructible.


----------



## Bump (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE really likes Charlotte though.  Wow.  They tried to make her seem indestructible.



Kinda glad that stupid put all the shit on top of person didnt win the match, ive seen it too much and kinda sloppy way to finish it. Nice spots all around


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  Vince hates the Japanese women.



Vince likely in his senility thinks he was as Pearl Harbour and flying later on the Enola Gay


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Ronda is dangerous in the ring tbh.  Hopefully Nikki's neck is good after that match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 28, 2018)

If Carbella Bing's neck is that bad, she should have stayed retired.

I rather see Trish vs Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Carmella, Sasha, Alicia Fox, and Lana all had bad nights imo.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2018)

Aside from Shayna, I think all the faces won.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

The women's tag titles are definitely going to be announced tomorrow on Raw. Stephanie will come out and put over the PPV.  Then she will call out the women and announce the belts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Aside from Shayna, I think all the faces won.


Yep.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2018)

Went to get some food after Evolution, now I am wondering if something was spiked because WTF is this on the network with the Hardy stuff?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Some Halloween special.  They have been promoting this for a while.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 28, 2018)

Becky-Charlotte was the greatest womans match i ever seen. Charlotte is going to go down as the GOAT woman's worker, forget what the IWC says.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias and I have bragging rights for sticking by Becky even when she was fed plates of shit for years!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Watching Evolution right now.  Just finished the tag match between Lita/Trish vs Alicia/Mickie.  Was alright though some spots should have been a bit smoother but it got the crowd going.  Just finished watching the promo with the Bellas and something about an disillusion army of something.   Now up to the battle royal.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Carmella, Sasha, Alicia Fox, and Lana all had bad nights imo.


most of these names shouldn't be presented as serious wrestlers anyways and just be valets or ringrats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

So wondering if I'm going to see botches by Kelly Kelly and Mc Taker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2018)

Hmm, don't remember Alundra coming out to Club Foot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So wondering if I'm going to see botches by Kelly Kelly and Mc Taker.


The most high profile botch I can remember was a Carmella/Ember spot.

Also Lana missed her cue and interrupted Tamina and Nia twice!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

@PlacidSanity


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @PlacidSanity



Damn she could have really hurt herself and everyone else smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Welp Iconics with an easy pay day.  Talk a bit then get thrown out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Well WWE playing it safe by getting Botch Kelly out asap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuck sakes that Lana spot was cringe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Well I'm thinking mid way through and finally McTaker out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

@Rukia 

You weren't kidding about that Carmella spot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Surprisingly I actually kind of enjoyed the Riott Squad vs Sasha/Bayley/Nattie.

We have seen it a hundred times already.  But I guess everyone kicked it up a notch and tried harder here?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Hmm, so Vince against the Asian invasion but is all in for the Samoan stampede.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok at the Mae Young Classic finals.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Nikki Bella vs Ronda was also a pretty decent match tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Very enjoyable Storm/Io match.  Hoping to see more of them in the near future in NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

At the six woman tag now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

What was Sasha out with.  There was some noticeable ring rust on her part.  Also scratching my head with that Bayley protecting Sasha spot even though the ref should have force her out there.   Still a fun match to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What was Sasha out with.  There was some noticeable ring rust on her part.  Also scratching my head with that Bayley protecting Sasha spot even though the ref should have force her out there.   Still a fun match to watch.


Sasha said it was a concussion.  She got headaches while driving,  etc.  it sounded like a pretty bad concussion tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

NXT title match up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

So a faction is formed in the NXT Title match then.   So they're getting called up in the near future to probably to face off with the original Horsewomen then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a faction is formed in the NXT Title match then.   So they're getting called up in the near future to probably to face off with the original Horsewomen then.


They definitely want to do that HW v HW match someday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

At the SD women's title match.  Are they pumping in boos during the Becky promo with Edge.   Fuck sakes Road Dogg, give it a break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> At the SD women's title match.  Are they pumping in boos during the Becky promo with Edge.   Fuck sakes Road Dogg, give it a break.


Unfortunately Road Dog can’t do it to a live audience.

Michael Cole a couple of times during the match acknowledges that Becky has some fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Unfortunately Road Dog can’t do it to a live audience.
> 
> Michael Cole a couple of times during the match acknowledges that Becky has some fans.



Yeah, "Cult following by *some* of the WWE Universe" , he comes off as a dumb ass saying that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Holy shit, the table didn't break the first time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Jeez, commentary trying to make Becky the heel yet the crowd is totally behind her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

That was a brutal match.   Glad right woman won.  So does that mean Flair is done chasing the belt and Becky can focus on another challenger or will this go on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Main event time, though the Lynch/Flair match should probably been the one to close the show out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a brutal match.   Glad right woman won.  So does that mean Flair is done chasing the belt and Becky can focus on another challenger or will this go on?


God I hope so.

Please have Asuka or Naomi step up this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Was an alright match for what it was but it really shouldn't have closed out the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

The fuck is this SNL type ending.   Kayfabe a dead with what I'm seeing.   Is that Kairi standing in the back with the women that cost her the title.   And they conveniently left Becky Shayna and Nia in the back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this SNL type ending.   Kayfabe a dead with what I'm seeing.   Is that Kairi standing in the back with the women that cost her the title.   And they conveniently left Becky Shayna and Nia in the back.


Its called ....this was nothing more than a house show. Vince truly gave no fucks


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Shayna Baszler left the arena on crutches last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shayna Baszler left the arena on crutches last night.


Damn. How did she get hurt?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Damn.  Raw is in North Carolina tonight?  That's quite a turnaround for these women.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn. How did she get hurt?


Not sure.  I would need to rewatch the match.  Maybe when she had to catch Kairi when Kairi did her big dive off the top rope to the outside?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

inb4 someone says Kairi is unsafe


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its called ....this was nothing more than a house show. Vince truly gave no fucks


Vince just throwing them a bone to get on board with the feminist movement of this decade but he don't care about women's wrestling. Just look at what he did to Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Bad night for the Japanese women.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

WWE hasn't been the same since The Ryback left.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Zelina Vega got robbed in the battle royal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE hasn't been the same since The Ryback left.



I miss Ryback


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

These female wrestlers sort of piss me off.

When male wrestlers cry in the ring I get emotional too. These damn women cry after every match, event, and scene. 
Why is Nia Jax crying over a battle royal?

And then none of these feuds feel legit or have a bad blood vibe because they all end up celebrating together at the end of the show.


The shit is so girly and gay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince just throwing them a bone to get on board with the feminist movement of this decade but he don't care about women's wrestling. Just look at what he did to Asuka.


I mean I kinda get it. I only ended up checking out Mickie vs Lita and Trish

and Charlotte vs Becky once the matches were posted on Youtube


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> These female wrestlers sort of piss me off.
> 
> When male wrestlers cry in the ring I get emotional too. These damn women cry after every match, event, and scene.
> Why is Nia Jax crying over a battle royal?
> ...



Nia Jax crying over a battle royal? 

Is she the next Charlotte?  

is this a desperate ploy to insert Nia as a face instead of a heel? fat people already sympathize with her. and let's not forget about her cousin The Rock lol


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE hasn't been the same since The Ryback left.


Does the big guy still wrestle?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

Ryback has the most devastating samoan drop move than real samoans


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

Ryback also would hurt everyone since he was a unsafe clumsy oaf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

I disagree. It wasn't Ryback's fault. CM Punk has weak knees and back. Its pretty evident each time Punk does that top rope elbow.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

@WhatADrag you are right.

They need to cut down on the crying.

At least Becky didn't cry after her match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you are right.
> 
> They need to cut down on the crying.
> 
> At least Becky didn't cry after her match.



Thank goodness, it would have ruin her character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag you are right.
> 
> They need to cut down on the crying.
> 
> At least Becky didn't cry after her match.



last time i checked, only Kurt Angle was allowed to cry in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I was mad during that NXT match.  It was really unfair.  And I don’t care if the referee is a woman.  She was a terrible referee!  Shayna’s friends interfered and she totally missed it!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was mad during that NXT match.  It was really unfair.  And I don’t care if the referee is a woman.  She was a terrible referee!  Shayna’s friends interfered and she totally missed it!!!



In technicality she was suppose to have thrown the girls out of the building the minute one of them got on the apron.   This made the ref look like an idiot but then again it's the WWE and that's their official's MO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Kairi/Shayna is an underrated feud tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Shayna and friends did Kairi so fucking dirty though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

Is this supposed to be a joke


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is this supposed to be a joke



name a better Pirate vs. MMA fighter wrestling feud... i'll wait


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

Kuya said:


> name a better Pirate vs. MMA fighter wrestling feud... i'll wait



I meant are they making that a joke


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I will lose my shit on Wednesday if Shayna brags about her win.  That match was so fucking unfair!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

This is what I hate about modern wrestling Kayfabe.  Just last night her and Ronda were basically celebrating together on screen with the tapping of titles, now it's back to in character.  It's quite jarring.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This is what I hate about modern wrestling Kayfabe.  Just last night her and Ronda were basically celebrating together on screen with the tapping of titles, now it's back to in character.  It's quite jarring.


Women do need to cut that out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2018)

becky should target asuka next and go bat shit crazy on her and break her arm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> This is what I hate about modern wrestling Kayfabe.  Just last night her and Ronda were basically celebrating together on screen with the tapping of titles, now it's back to in character.  It's quite jarring.


I will say that Miz kind of turned babyface too last night.

Did you see how excited he was to see Asuka last night?  That was the most excited he has been in his entire career.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 29, 2018)

they do realize it makes her even cooler and badass and not heel at all right?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

They need to put Charlotte in with some people we hate if they want to change her momentum.  Fans are legit turning on her.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will say that Miz kind of turned babyface too last night.
> 
> Did you see how excited he was to see Asuka last night?  That was the most excited he has been in his entire career.


If only he could have shown this love to his NXT rookie, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

LMAO @ Sasha's face


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO @ Sasha's face


She looks like she wanted to hit up the bar and forget that day.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2018)

If anyone wants to see prime Torrie Wilson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 29, 2018)

we all gonna watch this raw lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Michael Cole had the line of the night!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

There's only 1 Big Dog!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

So we getting Brock tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Baron Corbin is a dick!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I want Brock to win on Friday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Welp Corbin made shit tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Brock is smart.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> If anyone wants to see prime Torrie Wilson.


David Flair with the best role in this video, just chilling as a leg rest for Torrie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Wait so Corey is heel with everyone else but face when it came to Dean's attack?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

A 10 women tag, holy shit that's about 80% of their women's roster for Raw right there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LMAO @ Sasha's face



So who's wooing in the background when that interview was going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Kayfabe took it hard in the ass last night.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Lio Rush.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe took it hard in the ass last night.


Well to be fair its a house show


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2018)

Damn it man that chant is unbearable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm fearing for Lio Rush right now.  Creative really want's this guy dead by giving him that hype-man gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Lio Rush.  I think they think he can be the new Enzo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Lio Rush.  I think they think he can be the new Enzo.



Nah, I doubt anyone can top that guy's consensual penis.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

This is working tbh.  Lio is making the crowd want to see him and Lashley get their asses kicked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuck how this match went.  There should have been a DQ the first time instead of redoing the spot.   WWE ref confirmed morons. 

Fuck this master lock finisher.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2018)

He also makes Raiden want to bash head in wall.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

This is the first time anyone cared about Lashley though tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

That enthusiasm behind Renee's voice.  Dean must be getting a hard on in the back for all that mediocrity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

So Bobby replacing Cena then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Poor Baron Corbin!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

bobby lashley look like mr marcus


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh damn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Big Survivor Series match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I need to buy my ticket.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Becky will finish off Ronda once and for all.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

What?  10 woman tag?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

If Becky beats Ronda , then we will know that Vince believes in her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Did I know? No

Did I care? Hell No.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

These mma girls can't just come in here and beat the top women at their sport.  That's a terrible message to send.  Becky in 8 minutes or less.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If Becky beats Ronda , then we will know that Vince believes in her.




she just beat charlotte back to back to remain as champ

dont think i need her to beat ronda to see any proof


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Bliss isn't even wrestling.  Why did they come out to her music?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

John
I dont need you anymore Vince
Cena


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss isn't even wrestling.  Why did they come out to her music?



Sidekicks don't get their music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

"Didn't lose a step" and then that closeline happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> she just beat charlotte back to back to remain as champ
> 
> dont think i need her to beat ronda to see any proof


I'm still worrying dont mind me. 

WWE usually kills anyone over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Sidekicks don't get their music.


Dont bury Mickie please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

The real reason Cena isn't going.  The Saudi's see that it's a stoning party.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

Still dont know why u guys wouldnt fuck Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Corey finally called out for his hate on Sasha Stanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Please give heels the win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Corey said Wonderful lolol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

RIP Hart Attack.  You were a useful double team finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice try Cole.

No one cares about Nia and Tamina.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Great Geriatric X and Brothers of the Nursing Home meet tonight for some long winded promos to close the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Great Geriatric X and Brothers of the Nursing Home meet tonight for some long winded promos to close the show.


Time to build some super heat for Ambrose and Drew


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

That twizzlers commercial would be better if it led to a double-team cucking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Such a misleading Skills commercial.  Now some dumb ass will think Skills comes from milking a giraffe, go to the nearest Zoo, and molest the poor creature.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Cool, a chocolate cake appearance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

We never seen baron corbin and shayna blazer in the same room


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 29, 2018)

elias roasted dana lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Elias face turn is so good so far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Elias face turn and his first feud is with Mahal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Elias face turn and his first feud is with Mahal.


I was starting to think Mahal was released.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

So DB and Cena are not going then who does AJ face then at the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is officially out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So DB and Cena are not going then who does AJ face then at the PPV.


DB is going. That one was just a rumor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> DB is going. That one was just a rumor.



Ok, cool.  So it's only Cena then.   And yet HBK is coming out of retirement for blood money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, cool.  So it's only Cena then.   And yet HBK is coming out of retirement for blood money.


I mean Hollywood has rape money. 

Money we all use could be drug money. No one is using clean money


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs Rey in the finals?  Damn.  WWE really does like the old timers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Guessing winner of Triple threat gets a title shot.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Roode and Gable vs The Ascension again???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Hollywood has rape money.
> 
> Money we all use could be drug money. No one is using clean money



Don't scare me man,  now I'm thinking the money I have is sex money and there could be some STDs on it.   Fuck sakes, going have to wash those bills in bleach to make sure the potential herpes are gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't scare me man,  now I'm thinking the money I have is sex money and there could be some STDs on it.   Fuck sakes, going have to wash those bills in bleach to make sure the potential herpes are gone.


Sorry didnt mean to get you paranoid


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol Dean looks scummier now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Renee doesn’t get to pretend that he isn’t her husband.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Seth was trying to ruin Dean’s career.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2018)

I can't hear what the crowd said, "YOU XX out!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Renee really quiet during all that while Cole and Graves got their say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I can't hear what the crowd said, "YOU XX out!"


You sold out.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont bury Mickie please



I didn't bury Mickie.

Mickie burried Mickie.

(Seriously though she deserves better than being relegated to a cheer leader to Bliss. Mentor or equal is better, but in the end being friends with her after being mocked for her age for about a year was dumb)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't bury Mickie.
> 
> Mickie burried Mickie.
> 
> (Seriously though she deserves better than being relegated to a cheer leader to Bliss. Mentor or equal is better, but in the end being friends with her after being mocked for her age for about a year was dumb)


Bliss brought her back.  She main evented Raw with Bliss.  She got to be in the first royal rumble.  She performed in the first women’s Elimination Chamber.  She wrestled on the first women’s only PPV for wwe.

In storyline, she owes this to Alexa.  So I’m not surprised she made peace with Alexa after Alexa apologized and put her over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Eva trash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Gotta ask are you excited for this feud?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eva trash.


Eva is hot asf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuck sakes, the Revival reduced to this.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Who the hell did the Revival piss off to get to be jobbers to lucha jobbas


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Wow this is a bad go-home show!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Graves going full J. Jonah Jameson


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2018)

What the fuck did the Revival do to deserve this.   I mean holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

As a Mex American....Im offended


*Spoiler*: __ 



That Revival jobbed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2018)

Remember when Revival had one of the best Tag Matches of the Year in WWE on RAW against Drew and Dolph and were getting good babyface reactions from the crowd and then WWE proceeded to do fuck all with their momentum?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

The Revival isn't going to get pushed. Small.  Pudgy.  No mic skills.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Lio Rush interfeers it's bad with vince (through cole) logic.

Some random face Lucha does similar it's 100% legit because a tag team partner does what all tag team partners do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember when Revival had one of the best Tag Matches of the Year in WWE on RAW against Drew and Dolph and were getting good babyface reactions from the crowd and then WWE proceeded to do fuck all with their momentum?



Southern, Tag team specialist.

I bet Vince thinks these are WCW guys even if they're too young.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gotta ask are you excited for this feud?


 I'm lukewarm.

I know what Ambrose is capable of as a heel, but WWE WILL find a way to screw this up.

Like they always do.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember when Revival had one of the best Tag Matches of the Year in WWE on RAW against Drew and Dolph and were getting good babyface reactions from the crowd and then WWE proceeded to do fuck all with their momentum?


Drew and Dolph got credit for that match.

The Revival was rewarded by jobbing to the B team the very next week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Drew and Dolph got credit for that match.
> 
> The Revival was rewarded by jobbing to the B team the very next week.


Its fucking mind-boggling. RAW has no credible Face Tag Teams atm. That'd have been the perfect chance to turn Revival face and slowly build up for a tag feud with AOP.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its fucking mind-boggling. RAW has no credible Face Tag Teams atm. That'd have been the perfect chance to turn Revival face and slowly build up for a tag feud with AOP.


Gable and Roode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm lukewarm.
> 
> I know what Ambrose is capable of as a heel, but WWE WILL find a way to screw this up.
> 
> Like they always do.


I think this time they cant afford to mess it up since that might be ME at Mania


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

They are going to have a Trick r street fight match on Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gable and Roode.



Destined to implode with a Roode heel turn because Gable yells glorious one too many times.

Also if Drew wants the main title shouldn't he have issues with Dolph calling himself the best in the world.

Also all of this calling themselves best in the world just reminds me of CM Punk.  Vince you're not supposed to remind people of someone you likely consider just one rung above Benoit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Lol they're still using tombstones


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

These geezers need to go away.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Hurry to the ring!  We are running out of time!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

People boo'd Crown Jewel


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuck you Undertaker.  Retire Grandpa!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

They need to be on lower tier matches the same way Trish and Lita were.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think this time they cant afford to mess it up since that might be ME at Mania


Even more of a reason that Vince himself will be booking this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They need to be on lower tier matches the same way Trish and Lita were.


They just need to fuck off
This man is 40 fucking 9 years old, why the hell is he doing this shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You sold out.



Oh ok. Going deaf .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

DX doesn't work in 2018.

I hope the rumors about fox having less comedy are true.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I think the women's tag titles 8 team tournament is pretty much set up.

Alicia Fox/Mickie James
Nia/Tamina
Sasha Banks/Bayley
Naomi/Asuka
Absolution
Riott Squad
The Iconics
Trish and Lita


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They just need to fuck off
> This man is 40 fucking 9 years old, why the hell is he doing this shit?



49 isn't the worst part.  The whole DX thing is anti authority and he's the authority also part of a family which has a member in that's part of the president's cabinate. 

(Granted DX were authority also during 1999/2000 but they changes their theme to push that.)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm not going to watch Crown Jewel.

If I hear AJ and Daniel Bryan put on a five star classic.  I will probably check that out.  But I'm not going to sit down and watch the entire show.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not going to watch Crown Jewel.
> 
> If I hear AJ and Daniel Bryan put on a five star classic.  I will probably check that out.  But I'm not going to sit down and watch the entire show.



I'm glad I didn't swap shifts with someone at work to watch it.  Thought about it then realised I had self respect and would rather have the money than watch it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh ok. Going deaf .


Nah don't worry I didn't hear it at first either. 

Fans legit wanted to chant asshole or something worse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Even more of a reason that Vince himself will be booking this feud.


Damn, I'm hoping Vince lets them have freedom since now he has to garner attention


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2018)

Something to think about.

If Becky and Ronda are fighting at Survivor Series.  Then we are probably getting Braun vs AJ or Daniel Bryan.  Or maybe Daniel Bryan is getting that match against Brock that he always wanted?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2018)

John will not go to Saudi. Its a family decision. We wont risk our John to go into unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

I want Becky to invade Raw next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John will not go to Saudi. Its a family decision. We wont risk our John to go into unfamiliar territory.




So you're the reason Cena broke up with Nikki


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Something to think about.
> 
> If Becky and Ronda are fighting at Survivor Series.  Then we are probably getting Braun vs AJ or Daniel Bryan.  Or maybe Daniel Bryan is getting that match against Brock that he always wanted?



It's AJ vs Braun .

DB isn't winning the belt in Saudi .


IF he goes of course.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Becky/Ronda could Main Event tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky/Ronda could Main Event tbh.


The day this happens is the day Vince dies.

Plus knowing how Hunter works, he'd probably give that honor to Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

What the hell is this?? Why are Io and Asuka playing nice?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm not going to watch Crown Jewel.
> 
> If I hear AJ and Daniel Bryan put on a five star classic.  I will probably check that out.  But I'm not going to sit down and watch the entire show.


DB hasn't had a 4star or better singles match since 2015 against Roman lol.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So you're the reason Cena broke up with Nikki



No Nikki did that to herself. John woke up and realize that Nikki is using him all along.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2018)

Alexa looks like that hot ass girl who jumps on both side of the fields a lot but doesn't consider herself lesbian but instead just "exploring," or having "fun"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Alexa looks like that hot ass girl who jumps on both side of the fields a lot but doesn't consider herself lesbian but instead just "exploring," or having "fun"


I would love to read a story about Alexa and Sonya being caught fooling around at a live event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

A couple of thoughts/questions.

Who is excited to see the team of Jinder Mahal and Alicia Fox compete on the Mixed Match Challenge tonight???

Daniel Bryan threatening to not go to Saudi Arabia isn't much of a threat.  His return has been extremely underwhelming.

Renee Young.  The honeymoon period is over.  She is fucking awful on commentary!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's AJ vs Braun .
> 
> DB isn't winning the belt in Saudi .
> 
> ...





This was out today, looks like smackdown will be interesting since it seems Bryan is still making it look like he's not going.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO


shit looked stupid since they didn't add any atmosphere to the scene which in this case doesn't work because of how sweatshop this episode looks. lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> shit looked stupid since they didn't add any atmosphere to the scene which in this case doesn't work because of how sweatshop this episode looks. lmao


Naruto and Shikamaru being scared af had me dying


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Naruto and Shikamaru being scared af had me dying


why wasn't naruto hyperventilating?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't fucking cares what dumb fans think but I have been listening to punk's podcast, and the friend is absolutely RIGHT. Vince is a fucking piece of garbage and literally destroy everything he touches nowadays. WE ARE IN FUCKING 2018! and we are still eating qhit like Brothers of D vs DX, this is ridiculous, how many nxt guys with potential got ruined just for shit like this to happen? what have they done to Asuka? why did they cut the Bryan vs Miz match just to give taker vs hhh more time. because they are asshole, they literally shit on punk and any of us in his situation would have done the same, working while injured to get nothing is shit, people who say "but he should have continued and blablablabla" are the ones who can't stand for themselves in their jobs and let their jerk bosses walk on them. part timer are still getting all the spotlight and money while the guy who actually fight 365 get treated like shit and fans cheer for this shit, they still go to these shit shows, they cheer every time Vince walkin because we are balls-less and they cheer for undertaker's corpse trying to fight with hbk's skeleton and what is left of Kane and HHH 
they ruined Roman , they ruined Charlotte with their dumb booking thinking making a superstar superman makes him a great guy. and right now Becky is literally forcing their hands. they still delete the chers she gets but nah we are happy with it and come around with our same pussy talking "swear if becky loses...I.." 
you what? we what? all of us fans will still comeback and watch this garbage , and watch every single great talent get treated like garbage and still whine about it. I really hope Becky does well, but one thing I know is , there are very few people that successfully forced wwe's hands. sure they'll give you a "chance" but they are waiting for the slightest excuse, the slightest mistake on your part , the slightest injury to comfort themselves ( and I mean Vince!) in their old retarded vision of wrestling.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2018)

Alexa bliss reminds me of Anna Kendrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 30, 2018)

dude was right they don't want Rusev to succeed
man was OVER withe the crowd the whole year with ruse day, what did he got? nothing


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 30, 2018)

Rene to announce at crown jewel. Rip


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah the DX thing looks painfully outdated. I wonder if someone from Saudi Arabia specifically requested them to appear that way.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whos podcast?


Colt's Cabana's
The CM Punk shoot interview.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

WWE needs to end the Renee Young commentary experiment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Well Styles starting the show off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Styles can still get a decent reaction despite months of terrible booking, eh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm, boos for DB coming from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Where is Paige?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Well a title defense that was suppose to happen out of the country. :ho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where is Paige?



Shane's ego = someone gone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Noticeable boos coming from the crowd towards DB again from the crowd. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Bryan going into the calf crusher.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Noticeable boos coming from the crowd towards DB again from the crowd. :ho


AJ is the hometown boy tbh.
Wish I could have made it. Would've gone if I knew AJ v. Bryan tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

Damn. That was a PPV quality match. Bryan still got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm, Styles takes the match with submission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Bryan tapped!  Unbelievable!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

So Joe isn't injured after all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe's back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe is going to fight AJ at Crown Jewel again and he's going to lose again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe is winning the title with the Muscle Buster


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Miz is an asshole!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

So is Big Show officially a member of The Bar?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

I give up on Daniel Bryan.  I don't like babyfaces that tap when things get hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Flair's confidence is Ronda tier.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Charlotte is unlikable.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Team Charlotte vs Team Nia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Fuck sakes, those four are past their prime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Big E as Gangrel, does that mean he'll be directing a porno later on in his life.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

The Brood deserves better.  Happy to hear their theme though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Not one person in the crowd knew the Brood.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Sheamus looking more whiter than usual.  Probably needs to see the medic after this match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Big Show is a jabroni.  He needs to go back to Supercuts and get his 5 dollars back!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2018)

So in non WWE news.  The Elite have officially stated they're not in the Bullet club anymore, not just Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

The two men in the ring that need single pushes before their careers end.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Cesaro > Big E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

WWE really need to stop with these holiday theme gimmick matches.  Please.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE really need to stop with these holiday theme gimmick matches.  Please.


This is better than the one we usually get from Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Yup, World Cup tournament with an all American cast.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

I want this gimmick match though.


I want the Divas to wear Christmas outfits in a battle royal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Is Mysterio wearing a mask with a mini mohawk on it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh hey Shane abusing his power again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

The fuck type of stipulation is that.   Holy shit Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh hey Shane abusing his power again.


Kevin and Sami were the babyfaces in that feud!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck type of stipulation is that.   Holy shit Shane.


At least offer them a WWE Title Match of they do win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 30, 2018)

I actually think Naka may lose this to set up Truth/Carmella vs Almas/Vega


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Well the comedy team up now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Dance break.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Carmella is a lot more tolerable to me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Well Carmella's skin tight tights making boys become men tonight. :ho


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually think Naka may lose this to set up Truth/Carmella vs Almas/Vega


Nakamura will have the longest US title reign ever if wwe keeps forgetting about him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Creed II trailer without a Drago saying "I will break you" for shame.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Drago is much bigger than Creed.  Michael B Jordan is in trouble!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Doubt we'll see this type of fan fair in the Creed 2 film.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Hogan waiting by the phone hoping that Thunderlips will get the call.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Ronda getting booed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Damn, a short and sweet promo from Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Becky taking shots at Nikki and Alexa.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2018)

I am so hot for this Becky. The confidence just oozes from her every pore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2018)

Geriatric X vs Brothers of the Nursing Home, first time ever two decades late.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ronda getting booed.


That's Ronda's future in this feud.

WWE needs to cancel this and protect Ronda!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

LOL Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Raw is so fucking thin.  Someone is definitely getting fired and shipped to Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2018)

Yeah one of those guys is badly needed on RAW .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Roman, Sami, Owens,Even Jason Jordan.  They are dropping like flies.

Vince needs to take a couple of guys from Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

The nxt championship match at Evolution was unfair.  Regal better do something!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)

Miz pulling Asuka in the way to protect himself from a big dive is hilarious.

Mixed Match Challenge is a huge flop this season.  But at least Miz and Asuka are still gold.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 31, 2018)

Alexa's comebacks are dumb super weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 31, 2018)

becky is on a rollercoaster on twitter shutting on every living things hahahah


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)

I was wondering is Finn Balor going to Crown Jewel?


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2018)

Yoooo is becky really this awesome or is someone ghost writing her tweets


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2018)

Just watched smackdown, damn kids not knowing who the Brood are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was wondering is Finn Balor going to Crown Jewel?



I don't think so. There's plenty of guys not going even without the controversy.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2018)

Just when I thought I wasn't going to watch Crowl Jewel this happened



and it makes me more happy that I am missing it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah part of me wonders if Saudi Arabia is making these requests (Taker, DX return). Seems like a potential PR nightmare to do an event in Saudi Arabia and bring back Hogan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 31, 2018)

WWE like fuck it, if we going against American public opinion, women, and doing whats right-- might as well bring back the racist man.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE like fuck it, if we going against American public opinion, women, and doing whats right-- might as well bring back the racist man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2018)

Kinda sad that Vince's "give no fucks" phase is spent on a Saudi propaganda show when he could've brought back attitude era-esque storylines instead.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2018)

Hulkamania gonna saves the WWE and be the guy we deserve


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2018)

We in Britain have already shown what should be done when the Saudi royals enter the room

You troll them like this


Also with hogan will they go with Real American or will they have the racist fuck come out to a song performed by a guy with African heritage?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)

Watch out Shayna!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> We in Britain have already shown what should be done when the Saudi royals enter the room
> 
> You troll them like this
> 
> ...



Real American, going from the talent they asked, these guys probably have a thing fro the Rockin 80's of Wrestling.  Wonder if they are into New Wave in music.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2018)

I would have Hogan defeat the New Day in a handicap match at Crown Jewel if I was booking it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just when I thought I wasn't going to watch Crowl Jewel this happened
> 
> 
> 
> and it makes me more happy that I am missing it.


I kinda wanted to see it just because it's hilarious that it's an afternoon PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

Loool watching Hardy special.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would have Hogan defeat the New Day in a handicap match at Crown Jewel if I was booking it.


Well yea cause ur a racist.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Real American, going from the talent they asked, these guys probably have a thing fro the Rockin 80's of Wrestling.  Wonder if they are into New Wave in music.


Surprised they never asked for Macho Man or Jake the Snake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

Senor Benjamin getting some hoes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

Lol Godfather went into the Lake of Rejuvenation


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2018)

Are we suppose to consider that canon or one of those omakes that get forgotten in about a week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 1, 2018)

Hogan waving the US flag as Real American plays in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2018)

What if he goes full Mister America


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2018)

If you can’t support Hulkamania in Saudi Arabia then you’re not a real American. For the non-Americans in here sorry you’re not American and you have no heroes that compare to Hulkamania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If you can’t support Hulkamania in Saudi Arabia then you’re not a real American. For the non-Americans in here sorry you’re not American and you have no heroes that compare to Hulkamania.


Hey I'm a Stone Cold Steve Austin fan, that's about as Amurican as possible.


Drinking beer, beating wives, having pick up trucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol Godfather went into the Lake of Rejuvenation


What the fuck are you watching?!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey I'm a Stone Cold Steve Austin fan, that's about as Amurican as possible.
> 
> 
> Drinking beer, beating wives, having pick up trucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck are you watching?!


was watching Matt Hardy Halloween special

Papa Shango made a return


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> was watching Matt Hardy Halloween special
> 
> Papa Shango made a return


surprised they gave broken matt something now after not doing shit with the character when he was on TV every week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> surprised they gave broken matt something now after not doing shit with the character when he was on TV every week.


well he's coming back to wrestle soon

plus if the Special does well, they're doing more of the Broken Hardyz.


Queen Rebecca was fine as always 


Vanguard found a waifu


Senor Benjamin got dem hoes



Poor Hurricane was captured by an evil deity bent on defeating the Broken one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he's coming back to wrestle soon
> 
> plus if the Special does well, they're doing more of the Broken Hardyz.
> 
> ...



Did Itchweed make a cameo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Itchweed make a cameo.


Yep 


Fucking lulzy cause I heard about Itchweed but was my first time seeing  him


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he's coming back to wrestle soon
> 
> plus if the Special does well, they're doing more of the Broken Hardyz.
> 
> ...


Thought I read reports saying Matt's career was done. 

Sounds like they had the whole cast here this time unlike before where you just had Senior Benjamin and the drone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2018)

Hmm, wonder if we'll see Itchweed wrestle at some point on the SD roster.  Man's narcoleptic and falls asleep applying rest holds.  The epic battles he'll have with Orton will be legendary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Thought I read reports saying Matt's career was done.
> 
> Sounds like they had the whole cast here this time unlike before where you just had Senior Benjamin and the drone.


Matt actually responded saying, he never said retire  that he just needed to 'go home' with his family.

Yeah they had the whole crew, plus the Boogie man was there.

They even brought back George Washington and the green beans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2018)

So who's watching the PPV tomorrow then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who's watching the PPV tomorrow then.


I'll try but that's during school time 

luckily I bought the Network so I don't have to use illegal means for now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2018)

I'll try to watch it on it's airing time but if not then later on at night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll try to watch it on it's airing time but if not then later on at night.



not sure anyone here will be active when it's on.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Fucking lulzy cause I heard about Itchweed but was my first time seeing  him



Wait Itchweed was who jeff became after jumping into the lake of Reincarnation?  I wondered wtf that was supposed to be since it wasn't Nero or Willow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait Itchweed was who jeff became after jumping into the lake of Reincarnation?  I wondered wtf that was supposed to be since it wasn't Nero or Willow.


Yeah it was Itchweed. The Jester hat gave it away


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2018)

Still Godfather jumping in the lake with a "Fuck it." expression then coming back as Papa shango was funny.  I was worried that he'd be back as one of his other gimmicks before it went truely out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who's watching the PPV tomorrow then.


Who's Becky fighting?  Charlotte again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who's Becky fighting?  Charlotte again?



It's the Crown Jewel PPV.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Matt Riddle is a star.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Meltzer said several WWE wrestlers got offers from New Japan:"One person who is there got an offer for ridiculous money for way less dates and it very much surprised me. This would be one of the top guys in WWE.New Japan is weird but they are willing to pay real big money like they did with Jericho"

Wonder who it is.

Can't be Naka since he said top guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Kevin Owens re-signed with wwe last year.  Maybe it was him?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

I wonder if it was Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

It was Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Also kek Rusev lost to a low blow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Shucky ducky quack quack came back


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

When I think of Crown Jewel.  I think John Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Man this better not be 4 hours long


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also kek Rusev lost to a low blow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Well Hulk getting Saudis to cheer his American self


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh boy Vince already promoting the prince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


Well low blow with Nakas head then. Kishaza .


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well low blow with Nakas head then. Kishaza .


Must be nice having a billionaire jealous of you because of your wife.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Must be nice having a billionaire jealous of you because of your wife.


Yea Vince a cuck. What can you do though?  He always been a big ole bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Lol shitty Randy promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea Vince a cuck. What can you do though?  He always been a big ole bitch.


Dudes got the green eye really bad.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol shitty Randy promo.


orton is like "tonight I prove it that I'm the best". Like ok bruh because the last two decade of blandy boreton matches and feuds and 9 world titles didn't prove it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> orton is like "tonight I prove it that I'm the best". Like ok bruh because the last two decade of blandy boreton matches and feuds and 9 world titles didn't prove it?


Just remind him people forgot when he dropped legend killer gimmick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

A decent match getting this is awesome chants. I'm offended good sirs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Jesus Survivor Series is two weeks away?!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

Randy should just be legend killer again, but instead of legends just do the same to the faces fans love.

Oh right the last part.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

I hope Bobby Lashley wins the tournament and then Hogan hands him the trophy as New Day comes out and they all raise hands...when suddenly the nWo hits the ring to layout New Day and Lashley!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope Bobby Lashley wins the tournament and then Hogan hands him the trophy as New Day comes out and they all raise hands...when suddenly the nWo hits the ring to layout New Day and Lashley!




Why LeGM tryna get Luke Walton fired already


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Randy should just be legend killer again, but instead of legends just do the same to the faces fans love.
> 
> Oh right the last part.


It would just be him fighting AJ, Rey and Bryan on loop.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Whatadrag posting in the wrong section


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Drew looks fed up lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whatadrag posting in the wrong section


Well shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Figures Kurt would lose. Probably cant go three matches.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

lol@ the Saudis yelling BURN IT DOWN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Just got in and now watching.  Interesting so Ziggie Stardust wins over Angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Ziggler winning shows that the WWE is punishing the Saudis for killing that journalist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn those cringy Aladdin references.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Is the event fun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

New Day on a fucking magic carpet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Finish to Rollins/Lashley was fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

WWE must have been paid a bit to have that in the budget.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is the event fun


Meh crowd kills the matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE must have been paid a bit to have that in the budget.


They even got pyros


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Big E gyrating his crotch like that is a stoning offense holy shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Big E gyrating his crotch like that is a stoning offense holy shit.



Hogan will punish the infidel


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Renee gonna get stoned for dressing that provocatively.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Renee gonna get stoned for dressing that provocatively.



I thought it would have been for her commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn we really getting Rollins vs. Ziggler again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

CM Punk chants even in Saudi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Miz will beat Rey, Rollins will beat Dolph and then Ambrose will screw Rollins so Miz'll win and have leverage to start a feud with AJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meh crowd kills the matches.


Even saudi arabia don't care about this current roster. They were probably expecting some Batista and Edge matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Even saudi arabia don't care about this current roster. They were probably expecting some Batista and Edge matches.



Nah they pop'd for Seth's theme more than Hulk Hogan . 


It's more like they lazy as fuck .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Graves pointing out how dumb Cole ripping into Miz is when Cole has been all over Miz's dick for years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

this Miz vs Rey match has great pace .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves pointing out how dumb Cole ripping into Miz is when Cole has been all over Miz's dick for years



Cole having to make up an excuse is hilarious. Bet Vince fucked up in giving that line to Graves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Cole a fair weather fan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn how'd Mysterio kick out? They out here disrespecting Miz like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

RIP SCF. You were a good finisher.    I blame Rollins for kicking out of 20 of them in a row.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Yep Seth's winning now.

Can't have heel vs heel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> RIP SCF. You were a good finisher.    I blame Rollins for kicking out of 20 of them in a row.


Remember how Miz hit a Top Rope SCF against someone (Balor or Rollins) and they kicked out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Pretty sure the only protected finishers left are RKO and Claymore Kick. Zig-Zag the least protected one.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought it would have been for her commentary.



Nah she just stoned while commentating


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember how Miz hit a Top Rope SCF against someone (Balor or Rollins) and they kicked out.



Was Rolliins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was Rolliins.


Looks like he'll get to do it again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was Rolliins.


Of course it was. I like Seth but man is peak Cena-level at no selling finishers it so annoying.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of course it was. I like Seth but man is peak Cena-level at no selling finishers it so annoying.



Seth was always the worst at selling moves in the Shield.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of course it was. I like Seth but man is peak Cena-level at no selling finishers it so annoying.



I mean most of the Shield boys no sell.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah they pop'd for Seth's theme more than Hulk Hogan .
> 
> 
> It's more like they lazy as fuck .


It wasn't Voodoo Child that's why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Zig Zag a shit now.   Need to start doing Ultimate Muscle type finishers to pin Rollins now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Rollins no selling Zig-Zag with a hurt neck? As expected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Wow, Ziggy moving on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn Dolph won? Honestly surprised.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 2, 2018)

Y'all watchin this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Does that mean Sweet Chin gets nerf later on tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Lol Byron trying to stir up shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Joe needs this win to retain his credibility. If he does have to lose it can't be clean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe needs this win to retain his credibility. If he does have to lose it can't be clean.



This, if Joe doesn't win he ends up looking like a chump for all the failed attempts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

That one guy next to the speakers going "Let's Go Joe." I think I found my Saudi counterpart


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Ziggler vs Miz


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Goddamn that Powerslam was quick


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)

MUST RESIST URGE TO DO NOTHING AND WATCH


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Saudis chanting CM Punk just proves that it really is one of the worst countries in the world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Dammit Joe didn't win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn Vince really hates Joe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Additionally that match was way too short. But I guess the gotta make time for the geriatric entrances


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Additionally that match was way too short. But I guess the gotta make time for the geriatric entrances



Sad but true.  Also are they the main event tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad but true.  Also are they the main event tonight.


I hope they are so I can just exit the stream once the penultimate match is over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

inb4 the internet collapses when Brock wins back the title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

The fuck was that start.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Seriously? Really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

F5 a shit now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> F5 a shit now.


F5 been shit since Roman tanked 6 at Mania (while everyone else died after one because Vince is retarded)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheating friend Brock banked unlimited finishers on the pre-match character selection menu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Really condensing the past WM with Reigns into this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Nah Vince actually needs to be hanged for this. This is beyond fucking retarded.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Brock LesGOAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

This is so we all remember how cool and powerful Roman is.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Universal Title has been a shit since KO lost it. WWE just need to scrap it and have a tournament to bring back the WHC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Brock " up, up, down, down,left, right, left, right, B, A Konami Code" Lesner wins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

You now realize Brock will hold the title until Roman is cured so we can see it at WM for a third time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Who the fuck did Becky's makeup for that promo card.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Endless Roman WM coronations


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who the fuck did Becky's makeup for that promo card.



Probably the same person that does Ronda's makeup for ppvs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

The Universal title about to be gone till Mania. Fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Ambrose/Rollins and Drew are the only reasons to fucking watch RAW. Everything else is so fucking shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh, Drew out.  Still have Corbin there though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

People on Twitter all saying they miss Roman now. 

Vince always wins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Honestly have no idea how they'll book this match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

WTF MIZ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Miz being smart. Shane can't fire him after this can he?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane is an egotistical fuck isn't he?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Holy shit, Shane taking Miz's place.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

WTF SHANE?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane's ego is out of control!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Brock vs AJ 2 is the best match for Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

"This is awesome"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

This is such nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

This last hour has been WWE at its absolute worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Saudis chanting This is Awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Ego-mania running wild.   HHH going have to step up his game in the main event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

SHANE MCMAHON IS NOW OFFICIALLY THE BEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WTF SHANE?


What did Shane do now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

How can you pretend Shane is a Face after this? HOW? HOW!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

What the fuck is this post match shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Vince must've been like "The media and fans are hating on us for running this show, huh? Well, I'LL GIVE YOU SOMETHING TO REALLY HATE, PAL!!!!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Vince Russo is taking notes on how to book from this show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What did Shane do now?


Miz got hurt so Shane inserted himself into the match and beat Ziggler's ass and won the crown jewel cup.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Last Time my ass if they're gong at it again tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2018)

Only good part about this is all the dumb fucks realizing Sami and KO were right about Shane all along. Shame it took them so long to realize it. Anyway I don't have the patience to sit through the geriatrics so I'm gonna go play video games or some shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Remember gentle posters, the average age of all four of the talent about to come to the ring is 51.5 years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

The fuck are those two wearing coming down to the ring.  Gang gear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Take that back, its a stoning offense what they are wearing to the ring.   S&M cowboy and biker.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

my mood


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

DX protesting Saudis by clearly being gay af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Wrestlemania theatrics for this over glorified house show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Well we now know where the budget went for this show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> DX protesting Saudis by clearly being gay af.


that one DX vhs/dvd cover that looks like a gay porno


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that one DX vhs/dvd cover that looks like a gay porno



Well having three guys on the cover show's WWE was being progressive back then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

"This is awesome"  really.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

I can't not look at shawn right now and not bust out laughing. He looks so fucking stupid!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

yfw bald-ass HBK comes out to Sexy Boy on Monday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

This should have been done 20 years ago not now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Me thinking all four of them are gassed out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Are you kidding me, that was  shit sequence yet commentary selling it like it was the greatest thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Saudi getting to Corpus level of sheep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Kane takes the shittiest pedigree of all time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

"Epic performance"  Are you fuckers high.  That was horrid ending sequence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

More pyro spent on the last two matches than any other event in the past year.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)

So they win today and then a potential rematch match at WM? That's what I'm guessing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

This ppv was as wild as the attitude era


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)

It's interesting that WWE used this as a fun show instead of an opportunity to build someone. Really shows you their level of confidence in managing and creating stars when they feel it necessary. I think a lot of us would imagine that they should push younger talent.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)

Damn that's sad man lmao. Some talent probably feel like shit.

I don't get Shane. Some reports say he wants distance from the company. Then he comes back and wins a trophy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> BEST IN THE WORLD



Mid life crisis at it's best.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 2, 2018)

Remember, a generation of kids was taught to fap to Chyna and twenty years later the world is filled with trannies. Don’t make the same mistake twice, WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

I would boo Shane over anyone on the roster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

I do want to praise WWE for putting on the show though.  It took a lot of courage.

Bowing to media pressure and canceling the show would have been easy.  But WWE chose to not abandon their fans in Saudi Arabia and I think that is really commendable.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

Checked results, glad didn't watch it.  Survivor series gonna have AJ vs Brock 2 then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Survivor Series does have two big matches set up now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Survivor Series does have two big matches set up now.


I might go.  It's in LA after all.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

AJ vs Brock 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Mcmahons winning the best in the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

The fuck is Dean doing these next few weeks. He has nobody to feud since hes heel now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ vs Brock 2


">Getting excited for a Borck match in 2018"


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> ">Getting excited for a Borck match in 2018"



last aj vs bork match was fire


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

I assume the Miz injury is a work?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2018)

I want to be the fly on the wall during the meeting to green lit for this to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

One thing I want to admit.  I don't care about Braun.  I don't care that he got destroyed.  He isn't a star and never will be.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing I want to admit.  I don't care about Braun.  I don't care that he got destroyed.  He isn't a star and never will be.



Yeah I think that's why the booked the show that way. They think none of the new cast is over enough for folks and SA and back home to care.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

They have two matches set for Survivor Series atm.  And they are big ones.  Exciting ones.

And Evolution was only 5 days ago.  Even if Crown Jewel sucked.  Wow, they are pumping out a lot of content right now!

(I say that but I cancelled my network subscription about 7-8 days ago.  Lol.)


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

I think for different reasons (Some McMahon, some nature being bullshit, one due to seth being a bit dangerous at the time) all universal champions been underwhelming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Owens really was a good champion in retrospect.  Jericho and Owens carried Raw for months!

It's true he wasn't booked strong.  And the loss to Goldberg was shitty.

But I look back at the reign very favorably tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2018)

it was the only one that actually was on TV and lasted more than a few months.  I still think the Goldberg/Brock shit hurt it, the Jericho/Owens match should have been for that title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

so apparently Ambrose was backstage and was supposed to attack Seth during the World cup but he changed his mind


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so apparently Ambrose was backstage and was supposed to attack Seth during the World cup but he changed his mind


Shane heel turn > Dean heel turn

I hate Shane way more than I hate Dean!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Shane heel turn > Dean heel turn
> 
> I hate Shane way more than I hate Dean!


eh the world cup means jack shit anyways.

I hate Brock more than I hate Dean is a better term if you wanted to be a good troll


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eh the world cup means jack shit anyways.
> 
> I hate Brock more than I hate Dean is a better term if you wanted to be a good troll


I'm ok with Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Fuck Crown Jewel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Is Dunne still hurt? I see hes on the War Games card.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Not sold on Riddle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

I agree with you on Braun tho. I think Braun was just the guy who was used as a catalysis for people to want to be the guy against Roman. Now that Roman is gone its like oh we can start fresh and Braun isn't my first choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

Seems like this along with pyro was the best part of the show.





WhatADrag said:


> I agree with you on Braun tho. I think Braun was just the guy who was used as a catalysis for people to want to be the guy against Roman. Now that Roman is gone its like oh we can start fresh and Braun isn't my first choice.


They should just go with Seth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2018)

Shane winning the world cup is exactly why WWE marks need to shut up and pay respects when they see highlights of an upper card match from NJPW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

WWE fans aren’t necessarily looking for better wrestling.  Don’t make that mistake.

I see a lot more complaints about writing and booking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Shane winning the world cup is exactly why WWE marks need to shut up and pay respects when they see highlights of an upper card match from NJPW.


One of the upper card matches has a fat chris jericho


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2018)

They put their second most important title on fat mime Chris Jericho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> One of the upper card matches has a fat chris jericho


Doesn't matter if Jericho is out of shape. Flair at 70, or whatever age he was during evolution oozed more charisma than the entire ruthless agression locker room.

Jericho might not have the best physique but he's a top20 all time wrestler that can realistically go over 30yr old talent, due to his character work and promo alone.

Are you a wrestling fan or a bodybuilding fan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They put their second most important title on fat mime Chris Jericho.


Are you a wrestling fan or a bodybuilding fan? Because Vince made a body building league for men to appreciate other men's body if that's what you're into..


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn't matter if Jericho is out of shape. Flair at 70, or whatever age he was during evolution oozed more charisma than the entire ruthless agression locker room.
> 
> Jericho might not have the best physique but he's a top20 all time wrestler that can realistically go over 30yr old talent, due to his character work and promo alone.
> 
> Are you a wrestling fan or a bodybuilding fan?



Then if you're gonna use this argument.

Who fucking cares shane won?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2018)

Buddy over here trying to say Shane winning something that didn't even matter a slap in the face to the fans.
Meanwhile New Japan over here white washing the fuck out of their roster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Then if you're gonna use this argument.
> 
> Who fucking cares shane won?


Jericho is still a wrestler. Shane is the promoters son.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Buddy over here trying to say Shane winning something that didn't even matter a slap in the face to the fans.
> Meanwhile New Japan over here white washing the fuck out of their roster.


NJPW is whitewashing their roster by using foreign stars? Excuse me if im wrong here but they have far and away been the best promotion since 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn't matter if Jericho is out of shape. Flair at 70, or whatever age he was during evolution oozed more charisma than the entire ruthless agression locker room.
> 
> Jericho might not have the best physique but he's a top20 all time wrestler that can realistically go over 30yr old talent, due to his character work and promo alone.
> 
> Are you a wrestling fan or a bodybuilding fan?


I'm being fair.

Every Monday we sit here and complain about how old and bad HHH, Undertaker, HBK, and Kane look.

I like Jericho more than any of those guys.  But he looks old and bad too.

And he's proof that New Japan isn't immune to making the same mistakes as WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> NJPW is whitewashing their roster by using foreign stars? Excuse me if im wrong here but they have far and away been the best promotion since 2014.


Quit trying to act like NJPW is perfect though.
There so much negative info about the front office right now.
You keep claiming WWE is smacking the fans in the face with certain decisions like New Japan don't do that to there fans that live in Japan.

Naito been basically the fan favorite the last few years and they decided to go with the foreigner.

I remember reading a list from Japan on their fans favorite/popular wrestlers. The top 50 only had two foreigners I believe (AJ, Kenny)

Okada no longer champion and Bullet club getting lame as fuck now.


Don't get me wrong tho I love New Japan. Your elitist posts about the promotion is annoying af tho.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I agree with you on Braun tho. I think Braun was just the guy who was used as a catalysis for people to want to be the guy against Roman. Now that Roman is gone its like oh we can start fresh and Braun isn't my first choice.


Dude is basically a buff Big Show with how he's booked now so that doesn't help. He is done and whenever he does get one of the world belts it will have already been too late for anyone to care.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

I would beat Brock in his last two matches.

I would beat him with AJ Styles at Survivor Series.  The win would really boost AJ and by extension the WWE championship.

And then I would beat him at the Royal Rumble/Wrestlemania with either Drew McIntyre or Seth Rollins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 


"I saved my brother because Shane McMahon had become an absolute psychopath!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would beat Brock in his last two matches.
> 
> I would beat him with AJ Styles at Survivor Series.  The win would really boost AJ and by extension the WWE championship.
> 
> And then I would beat him at the Royal Rumble/Wrestlemania with either Drew McIntyre or Seth Rollins.


I agree.

Seth has a better shot imo.

Drew needs to prove himself and have some moments before he gets the title

or they could have a nxt guy win the rumble and then beat brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Still surreal that Roman is gone.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

I have selfies on my phone of myself and Mayu from the ROH event in April.  #9 in the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

I went to 4chan's wrestling section.

Literally at least 5 threads on hana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't like Hana since she has come back from Mexico.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2018)

They said Hana got a huge ego now and Stardom isn't happy with her.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They said Hana got a huge ego now and Stardom isn't happy with her.


Really?

They didn't really miss a beat without her tbh.  Oedo Tai is really hot right now.  Hazuki is an upgrade as a wrestler and Natsu is doing all the good comedy stuff that Hana used to do.

I like Hana.  But I hate her new look/ring attire.  And I think it was a huge mistake for her to turn on the group.  She already lost the feud!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They said Hana got a huge ego now and Stardom isn't happy with her.


Did she sleep with a white guy


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Watching ghost play ff7 on twitch tbh


----------



## Hachibi (Nov 3, 2018)

>Bork has UC belt again


What a cursed title jesus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Really?
> 
> They didn't really miss a beat without her tbh.  Oedo Tai is really hot right now.  Hazuki is an upgrade as a wrestler and Natsu is doing all the good comedy stuff that Hana used to do.
> 
> I like Hana.  But I hate her new look/ring attire.  And I think it was a huge mistake for her to turn on the group.  She already lost the feud!



She no-showed some shows in Mexico and showed up late to a bunch of shows in Japan and apparently thinks she doesn’t have to pay any dues. She also disrespected Christopher Daniels in ROH which pissed off a bunch of people since Daniels is respected by everyone there. The word is since Io and Kairi left, she thinks Stardom needs her, so she’s acting like she doesn’t have to follow rules.

I hope Meiko shows up to teach her the same lesson she beat into Kairi.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm being fair.
> 
> Every Monday we sit here and complain about how old and bad HHH, Undertaker, HBK, and Kane look.
> 
> ...


Jericho hasn't been a mistake, he's been a huge draw for them. Ticket sales were going steady until his match with Naito was announced, then they sold out immediately. He's also responsible for a huge amount of American eyes on the product and a bunch of subs to NJPWorld.

Also Jericho can look out of shape but he's put on far better matches in the past year than any of those guys you mentioned have done in three.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Quit trying to act like NJPW is perfect though.
> *There so much negative info about the front office right now.*
> You keep claiming WWE is smacking the fans in the face with certain decisions like New Japan don't do that to there fans that live in Japan.
> 
> ...


You're being worked.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2018)

Jericho shit out some great matches in new japan tho


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

Brock is signed for 2 matches, one against AJ and one against Braun at the Rumble, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

They should just give up on Braun.

Brock has owned him.

And I think most people have no desire to see those two wrestle again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Whats up, Scott


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 3, 2018)

Jericho is a big fat gay mime and no amount of five star matches can change the fact you’re watching a fat gay mime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Why doesn't Jericho get into shape for these big matches?  It's fucking disrespectful to the business!


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why doesn't Jericho get into shape for these big matches?  It's fucking disrespectful to the business!



Jericho doesn’t work out because DDP Yoga worked for Dustin


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

Id take an out of shape Jericho heeling it up and putting on good matches above Taker sandbagging and dropping guys on their heads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

I saw the highlight of the moonsault.  Inexcusable for Taker and Kane to not catch Michaels during that spot!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

Taker should have stayed retired when he put his hat and coat in the ring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

Is naka really a flop or are  we just expecting more?

Like the dude is a royal rumble winner, great heel, and us champion while the real complaint is his lazyiness and lack of 4 plus star matches.


As a japanese wrestler, he seems like one of the most succesful of all time to enter the WWE.

Shit could encourage future interests from wwe in japanese wrestlers and Naka being lazy but being paid hell of money could motivate guys to come over n rest there bodies.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Taker should have stayed retired when he put his hat and coat in the ring.



Now that Roman had to step away, I wonder if they'll keep him around even longer. And maybe find someone else to give the Taker rub.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Is naka really a flop or are  we just expecting more?
> 
> Like the dude is a royal rumble winner, great heel, and us champion while the real complaint is his lazyiness and lack of 4 plus star matches.
> 
> ...


His intensity just isn't there but WWE doesn't allow that and that's exactly why he came. 

I still agree that he's accomplished much more than other foreigners have in the WWE and he's had some underrated matches even on the main roster.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Now that Roman had to step away, I wonder if they'll keep him around even longer. And maybe find someone else to give the Taker rub.



Taker is all but confirmed for mania already.  Likely (and I hope not) to give Cena his win back.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Taker is all but confirmed for mania already.  Likely (and I hope not) to give Cena his win back.



Ah I read a report that they might give him another rumble with Michaels. That was a while back though. Can't remember where I read that.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

This years Mania should be old vs new where the new guys go over and start a basically new era of wrestling.  Basically a phasing out of the old part timers and those who are coming to end of careers.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2018)

Man I feel like GX and Brothers of a Nursing Home should have all retired like several years ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

"Jericho turns 48 next week, looks like he just spent a week on a cruise ship, and put on an unreal main event with EVIL, where he took the lion’s share of the bumps.

This man is un-fucking-believeable."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

So likelyhood of Lesnar to turn up at UFC tonight with a belt that no UFC fighter cares about (Although in Vince's mind likely thinks it is as loved by true fighters as UFC belts)?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So likelyhood of Lesnar to turn up at UFC tonight with a belt that no UFC fighter cares about (Although in Vince's mind likely thinks it is as loved by true fighters as UFC belts)?


Good chance Brock will be there.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

I hope Vince paid him millions to hold up the belt, then shows how worthless it is to UFC people.  Maybe not Medusa it but something to make Vince realise there's no comparison.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 3, 2018)

Brock will probably be there but won't have the belt on him since it would look stupid as fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

True that's the most likely.  But we know Vince is giving him the belt because he wishes Brock will show up with it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

Damn I enjoyed watching Jim Cornette on YouTube every week

And the ProWrestlingReport. Both are gone.

There's a guy named wrestlingjesus but he sounds drunk half the time when he does videos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2018)

them top comments tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> them top comments tho


I've yet to find anyone who thinks Shane winning was a good idea. There are more people who support Lesnar winning the UC than Shane winning the WC. That's how bad of a decision it was.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've yet to find anyone who thinks Shane winning was a good idea. There are more people who support Lesnar winning the UC than Shane winning the WC. That's how bad of a decision it was.


The worst part of it is anothet heel authority angle and the fact he'll either face Bryan or AJ at WM.


Edit: I guess it's possible they coukd turn KO or somebody else before then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The worst part of it is anothet heel authority angle and the fact he'll either face Bryan or AJ at WM.
> 
> 
> Edit: I guess it's possible they coukd turn KO or somebody else before then.


Not banking on KO being back before Mania. They'll probably have KO and Zayn be a Tag Team post-Mania since the RAW Tag Scene is dead


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> them top comments tho



So wait if Hogan and HBK die on same day do we refuse to do the job or oversell?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not banking on KO being back before Mania. They'll probably have KO and Zayn be a Tag Team post-Mania since the RAW Tag Scene is dead


That's unfortunate, i think a face turn would have gave him something special to do but what you're saying makes sense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's unfortunate, i think a face turn would have gave him something special to do but what you're saying makes sense.


Yeah. Unfortunately for KO he won't get anywhere stuck on RAW. They need to bring him and Zayn back to SD. Maybe have Shane go tyrant and Shane's guys running riot then a returning KO and Sami save some Faces and join the cause to stop Shane.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

I feel like everything just became 100x more hopeless with Lesnar as champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I feel like everything just became 100x more hopeless with Lesnar as champ.


I actually thought Roman being out would force Vince and co. to go out of their bubble regarding RAW's main event scene but boy was I wrong.
FFS would it be so hard to just have Brock as a special attraction (he doesn't need the fucking title), have Braun win then feud w/ Drew then draw Rollins/Ambrose into the title picture come Mania time?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually thought Roman being out would force Vince and co. to go out of their bubble regarding RAW's main event scene but boy was I wrong.
> FFS would it be so hard to just have Brock as a special attraction (he doesn't need the fucking title), have Braun win then feud w/ Drew then draw Rollins/Ambrose into the title picture come Mania time?



Right. His brand sells itself.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2018)

Just had a terrible thought. What if Heel Shane abuses his power to win the WWE Title?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 4, 2018)

becky and Seth on twitter about who is the manliest man , this girl 
edit : becky sked a match against Seth


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

The worst part wasn't Brock winning, but how much of a squash it seemed.  Braun lasted longer last year and put in more offence by the reports I have read.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)

Oh well


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)

Brock always winning and fans being mad>>>

The finness king


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2018)

Braun got attacked by Corbin and then took three F-5’s before being F-5’d over the top rope. Do people expect Braun to make a miraculous comeback after literally being F-5’d out of the ring?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 4, 2018)

Brock can get away with these 80s style squashes because we already know what he's capeable of.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Braun better not come out on Monday and talk shit and roar and talk about people getting hands.

No one is going to buy it.  He needs to quietly move on and pretend that none of this happened.  Form a tag team with Finn Balor or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2018)

Braun should become depressed that he lost and then he gets inspiration from Brodus Clay, who then passes the torch to him to become the new Funkasaurus.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 4, 2018)

Brock gonna appear two Times the whole year


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Braun should be moved into comedy 100%.

Or they bring back the Wyatt Family and stick Braun in there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)

Brock a legend

Got wwe n ufc on his nuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)

Wrestling fans


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Brock was absolutely the right call.

Brock vs AJ is set for Survivor Series now.  And I actually do expect AJ to win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans


Wrestling fans are terrifying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Shane should tell AJ he is fired if he loses to Brock.

And Becky.  And Nakamura.  And Paige.  Their jobs are on the line too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 4, 2018)

Amber's wedding.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling fans are terrifying.


surprised she hasn't been gangraped by a pack of rabid fans yet tbh. Would have happened already were this the attitude era.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Amber's wedding.


This bitch turned her wedding into a jrpg.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Braun better not come out on Monday and talk shit and roar and talk about people getting hands.
> 
> No one is going to buy it.  He needs to quietly move on and pretend that none of this happened.  Form a tag team with Finn Balor or something.



Bring back Nicholas!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Braun was hot when he tagged with Nicholas.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling fans



Can someone translate this from retard into coherent?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can someone translate this from retard into coherent?


I didn't really understand it either.

I think Alexa's goat facial expressions made another delusional virgin basement dweller horny asf.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2018)

I can't believe the fucking Prince was there. And they actually showed him. 

Anyway I'll probably tune into the opening segments for RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I can't believe the fucking Prince was there. And they actually showed him.
> 
> Anyway I'll probably tune into the opening segments for RAW.


Taped show this week bro.

Read the results first.  Make sure something worthwhile happens!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

Raw prediction.

Seth will try to get dean to talk, Dean will do nothing or attack.
Paul will come out and talk about Braun, AJ etc
Some over doing of Roman's Leukemia
Braun vs Baron stuff (or is Baron vs Elias I dunno it's a mess)
Minor build up to survivor series.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Braun got attacked by Corbin and then took three F-5’s before being F-5’d over the top rope. Do people expect Braun to make a miraculous comeback after literally being F-5’d out of the ring?



The guy walked away from being murdered by Roman.  A few F5s and an attack from Baron should have been nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Raw prediction.
> 
> Seth will try to get dean to talk, Dean will do nothing or attack.
> Paul will come out and talk about Braun, AJ etc
> ...


Yo!

Renee has to talk about Dean.  They can't just turn her mic off during his storyline!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Yo!
> 
> Renee has to talk about Dean.  They can't just turn her mic off during his storyline!



I was letting you have one prediction!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I was letting you have one prediction!


Roode and Gable vs the Ascension.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina the goat series!  Hail Satan!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> BEST IN THE WORLD



He looks like Scott Hall lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 4, 2018)

F-5’s have been proven to be more powerful than death.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The guy walked away from being murdered by Roman.  A few F5s and an attack from Baron should have been nothing.


Braun's been nerfed since then.   WWE power scaling is about as inconsistent as DBZs.



Rukia said:


> Braun was hot when he tagged with Nicholas.


And they made sure not to capitalize off that momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> And they made sure not to capitalize off that momentum.


WWE not capitalizing on someone's momentum? What a shock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE not capitalizing on someone's momentum? What a shock.


Bray is dead.  Sasha is dead.  Rusev is dead.  Strowman is dead.  Bryan is dead.  Nakamura is dead.  Asuka is dead.

And that’s just who they killed off in 2018!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bray is dead.  Sasha is dead.  Rusev is dead.  Strowman is dead.  Bryan is dead.  Nakamura is dead.  Asuka is dead.
> 
> And that’s just who they killed off in 2018!


Lashley. Joe. KO. Zayn as well.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lashley. Joe. KO. Zayn as well.


I was going to add that KO and Zayn were saved from being killed by their injuries.

Joe I agree with.

Lashley has flopped on his own.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2018)

Joe should just retire now. They killed him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Joe should just retire now. They killed him.


Joe is midcard for life now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I was going to add that KO and Zayn were saved from being killed by their injuries.
> 
> Joe I agree with.
> 
> Lashley has flopped on his own.


Nah wwe failed Lashley from the start. Did fuck all with Lashley to begin with and gave him some awful ass sit down interview about his sisters and some horrible feud with Sami Zayn that made Lashley look like a goof. Also was present as the hot tag weakling when tagging with Braun and got a win over Roman on PPV that meant nothing but loses a RAW match that mattered way more.

They should have presented him as a MMA beast just like Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nah wwe failed Lashley from the start. Did fuck all with Lashley to begin with and gave him some awful ass sit down interview about his sisters and some horrible feud with Sami Zayn that made Lashley look like a goof. Also was present as the hot tag weakling when tagging with Braun and got a win over Roman on PPV that meant nothing but loses a RAW match that mattered way more.
> 
> They should have presented him as a MMA beast just like Brock.


He beat Roman clean at a PPV.  They tried him as a babyface.  As a heel.  With a manager.  They put him in the Mixed Match Challenge so that he could try less serious match ups.  I think some of the blame has to fall on Lashley.

I do admit that his introduction was poor though.  I will never forget London chanting “Lashley’s sisters”!  LMMFAO!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He beat Roman clean at a PPV.  They tried him as a babyface.  As a heel.  With a manager.  They put him in the Mixed Match Challenge so that he could try less serious match ups.  I think some of the blame has to fall on Lashley.
> 
> I do admit that his introduction was poor though.  I will never forget London chanting “Lashley’s sisters”!  LMMFAO!


They should have given him a match v. Lesnar after he beat Reigns. People were getting hype about him winning clean. Reigns winning the #1 Contender's Match just made people give up on Lashley.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bray is dead.  Sasha is dead.  Rusev is dead.  Strowman is dead.  Bryan is dead.  Nakamura is dead.  Asuka is dead.
> 
> And that’s just who they killed off in 2018!


Is everyone supposed ro be undefeated at the top of the card? Nak is doing well for himself, seeing as he wouldn't even bump for Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Another bad moment I remembered from Lashley.

Sami accused him of not being in the military.  And challenged him to complete an obstacle course.

Bobby completed the obstacle course and was immediately beaten down by Sami.  It made him look like a complete buffoon!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is everyone supposed ro be undefeated at the top of the card? Nak is doing well for himself, seeing as he wouldn't even bump for Cena.


To me Nakamura is dead because he doesn't even appear on Smackdown anymore.  He hasn't had a real feud since he won the US title!

If WWE doesn't remember that you are on the roster.  That is a fucking problem!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> To me Nakamura is dead because he doesn't even appear on Smackdown anymore.  He hasn't had a real feud since he won the US title!


He opened up on a ppv that left off Almas.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He opened up on a ppv that left off Almas.


That was a late addition to the PPV.  A pre-show match.  He didn't interact with Rusev one time before that match!

And I'm worried about Almas.  Vince likes Zelina more than Almas!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

"Bobby's sisters" honestly the most embarrassing chant of the year for a babyface in the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "Bobby's sisters" honestly the most embarrassing chant of the year for a babyface in the WWE.



The person that came up with the Bobby's sisters story line needed to be fired and blacklisted.  That skit was just plain horrible and I wonder if Vince was off medications that day to allow that to be produced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bray is dead.  Sasha is dead.  Rusev is dead.  Strowman is dead.  Bryan is dead.  Nakamura is dead.  Asuka is dead.
> 
> And that’s just who they killed off in 2018!



Bray dies at least once every year.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The person that came up with the Bobby's sisters story line needed to be fired and blacklisted.  That skit was just plain horrible and I wonder if Vince was off medications that day to allow that to be produced.



Can't fire the owner of the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can't fire the owner of the company.


no but they can assassinate him


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Can't fire the owner of the company.


He will get a huge pop next time he is on tv.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He will get a huge pop next time he is on tv.



Which is why I never took any "We don't hate Roman, just his booking." comment from the past couple weeks seriously.  If you liked the guy but hated the booking you'd hijack anything and everything that happened when Vince comes out.  Not fall over yourself to join his Kiss my arse club.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Which is why I never took any "We don't hate Roman, just his booking." comment from the past couple weeks seriously.  If you liked the guy but hated the booking you'd hijack anything and everything that happened when Vince comes out.  Not fall over yourself to join his Kiss my arse club.


because vince is gawd whenever he appears on TV and repeats the same mcmahon/babyface angle for the billionth time.



Rukia said:


> "Bobby's sisters" honestly the most embarrassing chant of the year for a babyface in the WWE.


look at this shit! you can't fault lashley when he can't make that bullshit storyline with Zayn work when they present him to look like a big goofy fuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)

Okada vs Jay White.

This how that company treats their guy after a goat title run?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



WHy is Jericho dressed like Bob from the 89 Batman film.    Now all he needs to do is change the jacket and hat colors to purple and start coming out to Prince's "Partyman"


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>




Is Jericho trying to be the next Goldust?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

He's gonna be in a program with Seth so I guess that's good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Which is why I never took any "We don't hate Roman, just his booking." comment from the past couple weeks seriously.  If you liked the guy but hated the booking you'd hijack anything and everything that happened when Vince comes out.  Not fall over yourself to join his Kiss my arse club.



Yeah that's kinda why I sorta tune out when he comes out .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Riott Squad vs Sasha, Bayley, and Natalya tonight.  You can't make this shit up!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Riott Squad vs Sasha, Bayley, and Natalya tonight.  You can't make this shit up!



Wash, rinse, repeat.  The staple of WWE's creative thinking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> WHy is Jericho dressed like Bob from the 89 Batman film.    Now all he needs to do is change the jacket and hat colors to purple and start coming out to Prince's "Partyman"



Jericho has gone full retard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _reason why Shane won_ 



Meltzer apparently saying Shane won to boost ratings. The low ratings recently made WWE nervous so theyre going to have an evil Mcmahon.

I say bs. End the brand split.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: _reason why Shane won_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprised anymore. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Agree with ending the brand split.  I mean if anything it's hurt the women's and tag division with all these repeat matches with the same team week after week.   If Vince doesn't want to do it for the whole roster then at least combine the women's and tag roster together so we can a least get a damn variety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

well I mean the two hours of wrestling isn't enough


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

WWE Now, Then, Forever.

What they mean is when the match you're watching is happening.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not surprised anymore.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah they have other stars too who can take up time. You can tell they only believe that you can push a very small amount of guys at one time, while everyone else has to either be fodder or take the top spot. 

Very much a zero sum game approach that was probably necessary when wrestling promotions competed with one another, but I don't see the point now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AOP new Tag Champs


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



KURT KURT KURT


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2018)

ending the brand split won't do shit if Vince still has 100% control.

i'd say.. send him to a nursing home!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2018)

Remember they ended the brand split for a few years and brought it back together again in 2016 because Vince can't book for shit even when given the freedom of using both shows.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

I remember but it's better than nothing or the current direction.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> AOP new Tag Champs


Get rid of that Barrett sig.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow.  Dean is just completely missing in action this week.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Get rid of that Barrett sig.


Make me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

This Raw reads out as uneventful but okay tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

lmao what


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Rusev is dead in the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)

He needs to leave.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

"Lana is the best, Lana is #1!"  I hope putting your wife over was worth it Rusev.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> He needs to leave.


Rusev is at least somewhat responsible for his predicament.

But leaving would definitely help him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 5, 2018)

If the Rockers were making 80 grand in the 80s working for VKM then why would Rusev leave when he’s probably making over 200k on a downside guarantee?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If the Rockers were making 80 grand in the 80s working for VKM then why would Rusev leave when he’s probably making over 200k on a downside guarantee?


because Vince wants to cuck him


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If the Rockers were making 80 grand in the 80s working for VKM then why would Rusev leave when he’s probably making over 200k on a downside guarantee?



Because that 80k in the 80s is worth about 250k today.  Rusev would be getting less in real terms.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Rusev would be off tv until he apologizes to Hulk if I were running things.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Damn.  Sasha Banks collection is a good reminder of when Sasha was a good character.

“Ratchet” chants.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Why is Corbin the general manager?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Strowman is a loser.  My god.  They basically showed the entire match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Strowman is a loser.  My god.  They basically showed the entire match.



Despite being stills, this is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Are Alexa's injuries career threatening?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Jinder stepping up to Braun made me laugh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

That ended weirdly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Read spoilers for the show.  What they forgot to mention at opening segment, Raw roster=idiots.  Holy shit Strowman no sold the heel roster beating on him, left, and the rest of the roster looked like they were beating on air.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Natalya sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Man it got so dead for Sasha


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Wrestletalk also said that Strowman is set to face Lesnar as apart of Lesnars contract extension. So he gets shit on now to build to an eventual win.


.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Holy shit, death flags flying high for those poor glasses.   Dammit, someone cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Fucking Alexa booked this match.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

Lol @ the overdone screaming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Boring match is boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Did My hero academia just make mainstream music?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Boring match is boring.


They have fought every week for four months.  Of course it is boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They have fought every week for four months.  Of course it is boring.


Alexa deserves to be fired for this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa deserves to be fired for this


I know.  Why can't she just watch the other 20 matches between these two teams?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

RIP Glasses-kun.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

What happened to the match?  What is the ref doing?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 It's like Vince didn't learn from WM through to Summerslam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Not since Pepe the horse has such a beloved gimmick character ended.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

What happened in that women's match?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Love Jinder!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

That video highlight made DX/Brothers of Destruction seem like an epic match!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Damn Jinder.  They don’t gaf about him anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's like Vince didn't learn from WM through to Summerslam




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah he's doubling down for some reason. not sure what the hell he is thinking


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

I want to know if Shane will fire the Miz tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he's doubling down for some reason. not sure what the hell he is thinking




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I honestly think he's picking random Triple H NXT guys (Roman was one of them) and trying to make it seem he can push them to the moon while also burying them harder than Triple H did to others.  He's seen NXT, hates it and wants to have it so Triple H isn't trusted with Raw once he goes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Okay.  Let’s see what Renee has to say about Dean tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

RENEE! Speak the fuck up!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Renee defending Seth.  Such a great wife.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Renee hasn’t said one word about Dean!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

So AOP gonna win titles?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

There are no good babyface tag teams.  AOP will be champs for a long time.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Vince let Renee say something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think he's picking random Triple H NXT guys (Roman was one of them) and trying to make it seem he can push them to the moon while also burying them harder than Triple H did to others.  He's seen NXT, hates it and wants to have it so Triple H isn't trusted with Raw once he goes.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lmao old man lost his mind


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Well Dean with an easy pay check tonight.   Where's Renee commentary on all this though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

This makes Renee look fucking terrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Nvm, Renee saying something and I don't care.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Thank you Michael Cole.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't see why they can't have Seth have a bit of an edge and go after Renee.  It could even have Dean see more healish by not giving a damn about his wife.

At least with Austin they made Deborah stick with him after his heel turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Replay on Becky's short and sweet promo shitting on Ronda's previous opponents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Thank you Michael Cole.



When was the last time anyone said that after King's heart attack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I don't see why they can't have Seth have a bit of an edge and go after Renee.  It could even have Dean see more healish by not giving a damn about his wife.
> 
> At least with Austin they made Deborah stick with him after his heel turn.


At that point the marks would never forgive Deano. People love Renee.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Who else will Corbin choose for the Survivor Series team?  Lashley?  And maybe Angle qualifies somehow?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

McIntyre
Ziggler
Strowman
Lashley
Angle

Vs

Orton
Mysterio
Hardy
Miz
Bryan

Makes sense to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

I know they want to make Elias face, but having him side with Shane isn't a good move WWE Creative.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2018)

Elias "Just got off the phone with Liam and Noel Gallagher."

Elias the brothers hate each other.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre
> Ziggler
> Strowman
> Lashley
> ...



Not sure if I like this for Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

"Revival sounds bitter"  Fuck sakes, if I were those guys I would be asking for my release after what I've seen them go through.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> If the Rockers were making 80 grand in the 80s working for VKM then why would Rusev leave when he’s probably making over 200k on a downside guarantee?



shut the fuck up and watch Monster


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 5, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Rhonda smiling always annoys me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Fuck Nia and Ronda make me hate smiles so damn much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

I got paged to work so I missed about an hour of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Moon getting destroyed.  Well that's what happens when you have a D&D theme wedding.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2018)

Samoan Stampede going strong.   Fuck sakes, someone is having a hard on in the back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice trunks Finn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Holy shit this last hour is boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2018)

Loool Finn Jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

Claymore out of nowhere!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

That was incredible.  Drew doesn't need any space to pull that move off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

It really doesn't pay to be a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

McIntyre is embarrassing Angle.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

That was a fucking awesome Angle Slam.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO


basically boneless gridman.



Rukia said:


> That was a fucking awesome Angle Slam.


that was sick as shit. dayum!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2018)

If you hated Kurt the GM.  Then you really enjoyed his match tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

Kurt should go away for a few weeks, come back wearing a suit with a few other guys, maybe 3-4 faces in the Main event to midcard area.  Serious, mafiaesque maybe.  An actual threat to Corbinm Steph hell make it cross show and have a couple against Shane too.  I dunno maybe have initials of this group be M, E and M?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

This is totally right.  They are pushing this guy to the moon.

He would beat Braun Strowman in a program right now.  He would be booked to win imo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

Vince didnt realize shit. Roman just not there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2018)

McIntyre was the most protected guy on the roster all year, give them some credit. Of course the flipside of that argument is that they were probably building him to feed to Roman, but who cares.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 6, 2018)

It’s pretty laughable that Drew had to go onto the indys and pick on like 30 pounds of muscle to become Shiggler’s bodyguard and be put on ice for a minute. Sheamus was the go to utility main eventer while Drew was doing Evolve and TNA. Sheamus is a good brawler but for a company so obsessed with look and a penchant for pushing tall-ish guys with beards and long dark hair you’d think this would have happened like 2 years ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

AJ Styles still being champion legendary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

I've never been a big fan of Drew's either. But I got no problem with him being a top guy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone remember when Vince tried to push Drew to the moon and smackdown fans rebelled and made him become a jobber?  Vince knew what Drew is like before many others.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Anyone remember when Vince tried to push Drew to the moon and smackdown fans rebelled and made him become a jobber?  Vince knew what Drew is like before many others.



I thought it was because Drew couldn't control his woman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

Tetsuya Naito on rejecting WWE's contract offer earlier in 2018:

"I didn’t even give it thought. This New Japan ring is already the world’s number 1 stage. The fans know this. That’s why I think we should focus on our home crowd before looking international.
You should understand that I have no interest in 'WWE Superstar' Chris Jericho. What I want to do is get revenge for what happened in a New Japan ring, in a New Japan ring."

Naito tired of these white men stealing from him!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2018)

Naito is worth way more to NJPW than he ever would be to WWE. He's objectively top3 in the world right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2018)

Drew was pushed crazy back in 2010 but couldn't really get heat the first go around that's why they gave up on him. Also him letting his wife beat him up. But like the only other option would have been him beating her ass so not sure what Vince wanted there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Naito is worth way more to NJPW than he ever would be to WWE. He's objectively top3 in the world right now.


To bad foreigners keep taking what's his.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> To bad foreigners keep taking what's his.


Don't work yourself into a shoot brother HH


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

So supposedly Braun is working with two very injured knees.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



tf is this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2018)

when will you guys ever learn?? this drew push is fake. just like what they did with rusev, finn, jason jordan, elias, cesaro and the rest of the roster.

vince is bored since his samoan bf is out of commission


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2018)

Not to be a dark cloud, but I can't think of another wrestler than I have less interest in than Drew. I even would prefer Apollo Crews.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So supposedly Braun is working with two very injured knees.


I believe it.

He can't run the way he did 6 months ago.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2018)

That would explain why he seemingly got buried too. They want him to take time and rest and do as little as possible. And then they can crown him at WM.



Article provides a good play book and how they can manage it.

But that also means we're in one last dark age for Lesnar as champ. He's going to hold the belt all the way.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

At this rate with everyone getting ill, injured or whatever WM main event might just be Hogan Rock 3


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

Smackdown women's match spoiler 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nikki Cross with Sanity to face Becky.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

yeah forgot hogan needs his win back from Lesnar.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 6, 2018)

Hulk Hogan is a racist. Fuck him.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Not to be a dark cloud, but I can't think of another wrestler than I have less interest in than Drew. I even would prefer Apollo Crews.


Drew wasn't bad in NXT last year, showed some personality. but have they really done anything with him since he came on the main roster? he's just Ziggler's Diesel from what I've seen.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So supposedly Braun is working with two very injured knees.


 from the site I got my info from wee intend to still make him work as hell 
www always take care of their guys....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drew wasn't bad in NXT last year, showed some personality. but have they really done anything with him since he came on the main roster? he's just Ziggler's Diesel from what I've seen.



Yeah it's just that I'm so tired of figuring out what WWE is trying to do with certain people. Like i would happily stop trying to analyze the show and enjoy it if they would give fans more of what they want. And Drew at the top of the card is one of their countless ploys.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

I just had a scary thought.  With vince so insane what if he allows Brock to put the universal title on the line vs Cormier and Brock loses.  It would obviously mean a Wrestlemania rematch with Brock main eventing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Are those boos I'm hearing for Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are those boos I'm hearing for Shane.


Of course.  Everyone hates Shane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Reading SD spoilers, I'm watching.  Seems better than what was presented yesterday on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Miz is fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

England seems to like the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Heh, co captains.  

Also SD has to take Survivor Series this year since Raw took it last year.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Vega isn’t in town?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Those boos directed at Shane when being picked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Those boos directed at Shane when being picked.


Hasn’t Shane been part of the Survivor Series team for three years in a row now?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Raw has no tag teams!  How in the hell are they going to do a Survivor Series style match involving the tag teams?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2018)

Fuck. All these young talents and they decided to put over Shane fucking Mcmahon


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Big E no sold that bump.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

I legitimately think that the Usos are great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Uso's are captains, New Day first pick.  And who the hell does Raw have anyway. :


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uso's are captains, New Day first pick.  And who the hell does Raw have anyway. :


The B Team.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uso's are captains, New Day first pick.  And who the hell does Raw have anyway. :



B-Team
Slater and Rhyno
Jobvival
Jobsension
Lucha house party
Glorious Alpha
AoP


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

So teams that can’t even make Raw need to be added to a PPV card?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Loving Becky's promo on Ronda. 

So Cross makes her SD debut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *B-Team
> Slater and Rhyno
> Jobvival
> Jobsension
> ...



All those in bold are damaged goods thanks to WWE Creative.   Holy shit man, in the few weeks ahead can they make any of them at least some what credible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

I will be at Survivors Series. Because I want to boo Ronda.  If we as fans can turn on her that night.  I want to be apart of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

They literally need Joe on the team to counteract Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

That was an awesome match. 

So Randy RKO's Rey for his troubles after his win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Where was Zelina?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

This disrespect to Almas.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Boring promo from AJ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

So Truth will be accompanying Carmella at SS then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

What’s up!  What’s up!  What’s up!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

No reaction for Sonya.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Hmm, so they are breaking up Absolution here.   Also Mandy going fucking hard in that promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

So Broken and Boring going against Ex-TNA at mix tagged.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2018)

Dean should have shown up on the show and beaten the hell out of Shane for taking his jacket


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Two taped shows, read spoilers for both, and yet I'm find myself being more invested in watching SD.  At now time was I motivated at all to watch all of Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Holy shit, Miz being the calm one here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Two taped shows, read spoilers for both, and yet I'm find myself being more invested in watching SD.  At now time was I motivated at all to watch all of Raw.



I found SD boring actually.

Randy's still boring, Miz and DB interaction was great though 

Shane thing was cringey, and the crowd was pretty much bipolar.


Usos vs New Day was nice but overdone.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

What the hell is the matter with Daniel Bryan??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What the hell is the matter with Daniel Bryan??



Things not going his way.  His pick is almost taken out by Orton, then Jeff loses his match to have Joe qualify.  Then Joe taunts the guy despite the Miz of all people being the voice or reason and telling DB to calm down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2018)

Naito knows how to do things


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

Naito wouldn't have been a good fit in wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Naito knows how to do things


This how I'm a do Soul Taker if he don't watch Monster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2018)

I guess Zelina wasn't at Smackdown because she suffered a concussion at Evolution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

How many episodes of Monster are there anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 6, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many episodes of Monster are there anyway.


Not enough


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2018)

I only saw the first 24 episodes and that was because SyFy for some reason had to change it's anime block from Tue to Thurs in 2010.  And even then I had to finish some collage courses that required me to travel out of town so I wasn't able to be back in time to catch the rest of the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I only saw the first 24 episodes and that was because SyFy for some reason had to change it's anime block from Tue to Thurs in 2010.  And even then I had to finish some collage courses that required me to travel out of town so I wasn't able to be back in time to catch the rest of the series.



Damn bro you a Rukia.

But watch the series. It's in the rafters as being one of the goats series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

People on twitter want Bryan and Miz to be a tag team now.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many episodes of Monster are there anyway.


74 eps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> 74 eps.




Hmm, I had to look up if it was released in own and found out that only on box set was produced with about 15 episodes on on it.  Turns out low sells caused the series from truly being released whole as Vix fucking Media put the stop on producing anymore sets.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2018)

Viz barely advertised it and it was on syfy channel so of course no one was really watching it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Naito knows how to do things



smh and people call Japs honorable 

I hope they bury Naito by hiring a pleb wrestler , call him Haito, and have him act like a buffoon


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

Midget Naito comes out and gets his ass kicked by world champion Miz next year.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2018)

If that actually happened...a WWE run may have ended poorly. I can't imagine why someone would leave other people at a restaurant with a bill.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

They should do that match.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2018)

Raiden said:


> If that actually happened...a WWE run may have ended poorly. I can't imagine why someone would leave other people at a restaurant with a bill.


Guess wwe were planning to hire him and dress him up as a samurai.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

A survivor Series style tag team match is a shocker.  Lucha House Party, Ascension, and the B team will probably be part of team Raw!

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> smh and people call Japs honorable
> 
> I hope they bury Naito by hiring a pleb wrestler , call him Haito, and have him act like a buffoon


This isn't real, it's a joke about him doing it previously.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This isn't real, it's a joke about him doing it previously.


I know dude, I was kidding too 

I like Naito .

Tanahashi on the other hand, can go suck a dick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know dude, I was kidding too
> 
> I like Naito .
> 
> Tanahashi on the other hand, can go suck a dick


Why no love for Tana?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2018)

Kisa not understanding jokes and going full retard to be the njpw protect force<<<


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Kisa not understanding jokes and going full retard to be the njpw protect force<<<


How am i supposed to get sarcasm over the internet if i am not familiar with the people im talking to? And asking a question is going full force protecting?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A survivor Series style tag team match is a shocker.  Lucha House Party, Ascension, and the B team will probably be part of team Raw!
> 
> Unbelievable!!!


Not many relevant or credible teams sadly for Raw.  Ascension jobbed to hell and back,  Glorious Garbage a shit, and let's not forget the Revival.   That rub from the Kliq at that Raw Anniversary show really helped their careers.



[S-A-F] said:


> Viz barely advertised it and it was on syfy channel so of course no one was really watching it.



The only box set that's out is going for over $100 used on Amazon.  Don't know on Half Price though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

How can Randy Orton not be on the Smackdown team at Survivor Series? He has been the sole survivor at Survivor Series multiple times!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why no love for Tana?


Cause he sucks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

Good nxt UK show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not many relevant or credible teams sadly for Raw.  Ascension jobbed to hell and back,  Glorious Garbage a shit, and let's not forget the Revival.   That rub from the Kliq at that Raw Anniversary show really helped their careers.
> 
> 
> 
> The only box set that's out is going for over $100 used on Amazon.  Don't know on Half Price though.


yea pretty sure monster's rights expired a long time ago and no one has ever bothered to license rescue the series since.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2018)

someone named mr. pancake mentions, "lucky dude" in the comments


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2018)

Okada turned 31 today.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Okada turned 31 today.


You can be twice that age and be a main eventer in wwe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2018)

Real talk tho. I'd bust them cheeks open Mia Yim


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2018)

NXT has one hour a week and they actually try to put their women into feuds.

Shayna/Sane confirmed for Takeover.  Yim and Belair about to go.  LeRae wants to beat the shit out of Cross.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnny Wrestling is an ass!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How can Randy Orton not be on the Smackdown team at Survivor Series? He has been the sole survivor at Survivor Series multiple times!


Orton is genuinely the Survivor Series GOAT. Can't remember the last time he wasn't either a survivor (often sole) or the last man left on his team barring last year, which had more to do with Shane's horrible team selection and even then Orton still got a kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Johnny Wrestling is an ass!


I really like the fact that Gargano still believes he's the good guy. In the end he let his hatred of Ciampa blind himself to the truth but in his opinion its all good as long as he got to get a 1v1 shot at Ciampa.
On the main roster you'd just have the guy hamming it up about how "evil" he is and how they played everyone or something like that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Bryan didn’t pick Orton because he has a grudge against him.

We don’t know what Miz is up to.  Miz might be setting up Shane for humiliation.  Miz might be gunning for revenge because of the greatest in the world tournament.  So I’m not going to call his pick dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I really like the fact that Gargano still believes he's the good guy. In the end he let his hatred of Ciampa blind himself to the truth but in his opinion its all good as long as he got to get a 1v1 shot at Ciampa.
> On the main roster you'd just have the guy hamming it up about how "evil" he is and how they played everyone or something like that.


The best heels are always able to justify their actions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bryan didn’t pick Orton because he has a grudge against him.
> 
> We don’t know what Miz is up to.  Miz might be setting up Shane for humiliation.  Miz might be gunning for revenge because of the greatest in the world tournament.  So I’m not going to call his pick dumb.


Joe is a solid pick. He's pretty much in the tier just below Main Champ level so I don't think it was a bad choice. If anything Shane being involved YET AGAIN is annoying AF.
Ideally you'd have a team of Bryan, Miz, Orton, Joe, Almas/Rey. Instead in comes Shane to make it all about himself again and fuck things up for team SD.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The best heels are always able to justify their actions.



Serious Jericho when he basically turned heel because everyone around him (well mostly hbk) lied to him and the fans sided with the bullshitters is still among the top heels of the past 20 years.

Also Heenan calling out Hogan for the cheating he did while a face too should be up there as best heel characters of all time.  WCW kept it going all the way even with the "Whose side is he on." and the whole "I told you so." 5 minutes later.  (Still annoys me that kids think Heenan spoiled the moment of Hogan heel turn not knowing the whole Heenan/Hogan feud going back to AWA times)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe is a solid pick. He's pretty much in the tier just below Main Champ level so I don't think it was a bad choice. If anything Shane being involved YET AGAIN is annoying AF.
> Ideally you'd have a team of Bryan, Miz, Orton, Joe, Almas/Rey. Instead in comes Shane to make it all about himself again and fuck things up for team SD.


Is it going to be 4-on-1 everyone against Shane again this year?  

Shane will mount a miraculous comeback and somehow eliminate Ziggler, McIntyre, and Lashley all on his own!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Good!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2018)

Wwe needs to release talent


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Not a couple of guys either.  They need to release 10-15 people.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2018)

They neee to be main roster guys too.

WWE signing everyone but still giving us bob roode n chad gable vs ascension helps no one.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm really looking forward to booing Rousey in 10 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2018)

Cody Rhodes: "There was one meeting where Booker T was in the room and CM Punk hit the 'As the locker room leader, I'm telling all of you guys to pick up your trash' and Booker literally threw his trash on the floor."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 8, 2018)

Brock's new deal is through April and allows him to fight at UFC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Jericho says Kane was the only real locker room leader.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2018)

CM Punk being a leader of anything is like letting Paul Heyman handle your finances.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2018)

So it seems Vince might go with Drew or Seth vs Brock at Mania.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it seems Vince might go with Drew or Seth vs Brock at Mania.


Not going to lie i think it should be Seth, they should keep this thing going with Drew until SummerSlam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2018)

They better NOT put Drew in that match. Come on man.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

I would do a small shakeup after Survivor Series.

Raw needs some people to cover for the injuries on their roster.

Send Strowman to Smackdown.

Revive the Wyatt Family.  Bray and Luke are good to go.  Silly for them to not be on tv.

Call some nxt talent.

Send some Raw and Smackdown people to NXT.

Release 10-15 people from the roster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, don’t put the title on Drew. Let’s keep it on Brock until Roman returns so that match can headline WM for a third time.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm fine with Seth lol. I just don't think it makes any sense to give Drew the belt at that kind of event.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2018)

Pete, riddle, aj, and almas really some goats


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2018)

Drew won't win anything. Vince will wait patiently for his samoan bf's return and till then Brock will have the title


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2018)

Otunga is in Madea's funeral movie!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Maybe it can work if they can get some serious heat on him.



Heel Drew should bury and murder Heel Dean. that's the only way for him to generate heel heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Imagine buying a ticket to a house show to see Braun Strowman headline.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Are you guys interested in the Rock v Brock at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Send Strowman to Smackdown.
> 
> Revive the Wyatt Family.  Bray and Luke are good to go.  Silly for them to not be on tv.



Braun will be lucky if he isn't turned jobber if reports of his behaviour are true.  He's been continously arriving late and leaving early according to them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Braun will be lucky if he isn't turned jobber if reports of his behaviour are true.  He's been continously arriving late and leaving early according to them.


I read that today too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2018)

Why do i get the feeling that Ronda vs Becky isn't going to have a clean finish as a means to try to protect both?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Why do i get the feeling that Ronda vs Becky isn't going to have a clean finish as a means to try to protect both?


Nia and Tamina interference makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Braun will be lucky if he isn't turned jobber if reports of his behaviour are true.  He's been continously arriving late and leaving early according to them.


Braun fucking up heavily here. Guess he's gonna go down as another "close but no cigar" big man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2018)

Watching old Rey matches. Kek he teamed with a real stripper in Mexico


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Heel Drew should bury and murder Heel Dean. that's the only way for him to generate heel heat


Roman should come back and bury Cena and Drew .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

Strowman stopped showing up to work on time when Alexa got hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Strowman stopped showing up to work on time when Alexa got hurt.


Guess Alexas shortness is the reason Monster among Men's knees are shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman should come back and bury Cena and Drew .



John won’t be involved with any WWE matches in the coming years. If i were to book Roman, i will make him bury himself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2018)

I miss Roman.  Less than I miss like a Kevin Owens, but I still miss him.  The show has one less guy that gets a reaction every week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> John won’t be involved with any WWE matches in the coming years. If i were to book Roman, i will make him bury himself.


Damn this is both grim and lulzy


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2018)

Watched a video from wrestletalk. Says Angle is a big part in the Drew push, just like TNA. But the ratings are still low. Idk how this all adds up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2018)

Really bad fire in my area.  Just evacuated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Watched a video from wrestletalk. Says Angle is a big part in the Drew push, just like TNA. But the ratings are still low. Idk how this all adds up.


Ratings will probably keep going low, its gonna take more than 1 person to make this shit watchable again.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ratings will probably keep going low, its gonna take more than 1 person to make this shit watchable again.



I think they might be headed to serious problems with Fox. I agree with everyone who said yesterday that they need to both release and call up new talent. Also gut creative.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2018)

Fox has to be looking for a parachute.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 9, 2018)

I got the urge to watch that Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Halloween Havoc match today.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2018)

Report out that Linda McMahon might become the Secretary of Commerce. That's crazy. She managed to get a possibly better deal than being a Senator from CT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Report out that Linda McMahon might become the Secretary of Commerce. That's crazy. She managed to get a possibly better deal than being a Senator from CT.


Reward for the Saudi Arabia show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Really bad fire in my area.  Just evacuated.



It's smokey af here in the Bay. My office smells like smoke.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2018)

Been a tough week for everyone in the Thousand Oaks area.  Hopefully wwe can deliver a good Veterans Day Raw to lift our spirits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I got the urge to watch that Rey Mysterio vs Eddie Halloween Havoc match today.


Do it. It's pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Been a tough week for everyone in the Thousand Oaks area.  Hopefully wwe can deliver a good Veterans Day Raw to lift our spirits.


I feel bad for the Oaks area but you made me laugh with a good Raw comment


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 9, 2018)

7


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> 7


You know what? I don't mind seeing them in this light.

Usually it's either OH HAIL HHH-SAMA for NXT

or it's

he killed kayfabe and buried people.



this .......this was fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> 7



Damn first half of that looked like Triple H is thinking "Where's the damn shovel.  The wife needs burying." before he caved in and joined.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Braun Strowman is a joke!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

He's fucking dead.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2018)

that's what happens when you show up to work late and leave early.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

Braun must be seeing the headlines now. I think he may have to talk to Vince directly to save himself from getting buried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

I want to see Braun tap out.  That would be funny as hell.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> that's what happens when you show up to work late and leave early.



I showed up 2 mins late to work and they tried to crucify me

couldnt imagine working for a company like wwe showing up late


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

What’s Neville doing in Japan?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

lmao someone posted Vince be like:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Vince would be like “who is that guy?  Let’s sign him!”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2018)

Omega vs Fenix is being praised as MOTY, can't wait to see the replay.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2018)

dude is nothing but muscle.

I can respect this.



WhatADrag said:


> I showed up 2 mins late to work and they tried to crucify me
> 
> couldnt imagine working for a company like wwe showing up late


yea it sounds like Braun would have gotten chewed out a long time ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lmao someone posted Vince be like:



How many wellness violations in one pic should be the title here xD

Also seems like Cody busted his knee and is missing the next RoH event outside of meet and greet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

Lashley has followers??


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

Damn


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm still living out of hotels.  0% fire containment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 10, 2018)

So turns out the Braun having heat for being unprofessional shit was just dirtsheet bullshit, extrapolating rumors from nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2018)

WWE got to Mike Johnson.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2018)

Fuck don't do her like that Champ


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

boring week huh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> boring week huh


yep. Everyone is doing nothing in wrestling world.



if Survivor Series isn't good, I'll just watch Bears vs Vikings instead


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yep. Everyone is doing nothing in wrestling world.
> 
> 
> 
> if Survivor Series isn't good, I'll just watch Bears vs Vikings instead



you better watch the bears over WWE

They don't deserve our time


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> you better watch the bears over WWE
> 
> They don't deserve our time



but Becky vs Rhonda though


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Becky vs Rhonda though



WWE will fuck it up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE will fuck it up


Only a Becky win would satisfy me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE will fuck it up


dammit I know you're right but still.... there's gotta be some fire in Vince to turn this around . It's almost WM time


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Only a Becky win would satisfy me.


I'd be satisfied if Becky got a dirty win thanks to Nia and Tamina or even a DQ/Countout victory would suffice.

Imagine Becky labeling herself as both The Man and The undisputed baddest woman on the planet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

I think it's going to be really funny at Survivor Series when the tag team champion match is going on.

Big Show is going to climb onto the apron and provide a distraction.  It's fucking hilarious to me.  Why the fuck did the Big Show come back to be a valet for the Bar???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think it's going to be really funny at Survivor Series when the tag team champion match is going on.
> 
> Big Show is going to climb onto the apron and provide a distraction.  It's fucking hilarious to me.  Why the fuck did the Big Show come back to be a valet for the Bar???


AOP gonna win. They need to build credibility on them.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2018)

Before the tag team match start they should have AoP find a way to take out Big Show.  Then have it as a proper tag team match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

AOP needs the win more.  But tbh.  They will never get over anyway.  So it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

This will probably end either 3-3 or 4-2 in favor of Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

SD will win the 5 team tag match.  Maybe Nakamura also beats Rollins due to Ambrose?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 11, 2018)

Brock (Lol if you think AJ has a chance)
Rousey (Lol if you think Becky has a chance)
Raw Men's 5v5 (Actually wasn't sure about this one but I think Shane's ego will cost Team SD this and he'll blame his teammates)

Nakamura (due to Ambrose)
SD Tag 10v10 (RAW's Tag Scene is a joke)
The Bar (Big Show plays interference)

Tossup for the Women's 5v5. They could have Asuka sole survivor to hype her up as Becky's next challenger or they could hype up Nia and Tamina.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Weird how some of the WWE's issues/biggest complaints by fans have been the same shit for years.

2015: Brock's hogging the spotlight, and his matches are trash because he doesn't care since he's training for a possible return to UFC.

2018: Brock's hogging the spotlight, and his matches are trash because he doesn't care since he's training for a possible return to UFC.



I don't even know if it was 2015. I do know that this has been the narrative for the last few years.

Same could be said for other shit

"this guy isn't the next big thing."
"they waited to late to pull the trigger"

it went from "Becky can't get a shot because Charlotte is on top," to "Becky might lose her shot because they want Charlotte on top."



NXT changes more in a few months than WWE does in three years.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

I feel wwe plays it way too fucking safe creatively.  And that's their biggest problem.

They are scared to death of risks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't think they're scared. I believe Vince just likes the same shit and my theory behind that is because he's old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Why haven't the other principals in the company worked together to force him out yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

In my opinion, respect.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Big Cass became big nips


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Damn even WWE FB likes Almas.

Brother needs a push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


that's sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



Fat fuck 

Get that pig out of the ring ffs lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2018)

Mick Foley is a better dean ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Mick Foley is a better dean ambrose


whatever former Cena hater


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Weird how some of the WWE's issues/biggest complaints by fans have been the same shit for years.
> 
> 2015: Brock's hogging the spotlight, and his matches are trash because he doesn't care since he's training for a possible return to UFC.
> 
> ...



why we talking about 2015?

We just had a match a few months back that was a rematch from 2001, 2011 and 2012.  2015 stuff is like yesterday in comparison.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2018)

Big Cass seems to be lazy and expect to be rewarded things just because he's tall af.



WhatADrag said:


>


welp there goes another big man flop in the world of wrestling. Guess dudes been chilling living off delivery since his release.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

You guys want to watch a old survivor series tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys want to watch a old survivor series tonight


Which one you down for?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Which one you down for?


Its 7:16 now.

At 8 throw on survivor series 2004


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

We watching survivor series 04 in 20 mins


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

The Big Cass story is sad asf guys.  He isn't going to be the next Drew McIntyre.  He won't be working his way back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Big Cass story is sad asf guys.  He isn't going to be the next Drew McIntyre.  He won't be working his way back.


The saddest part is hes 7 feet tall.

Imagine having a regular job n everyone asking u why u not in the league


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Starting survivor series 04 in ten mins


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Go!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Classic rey theme song


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

This shit was better than any 205 matches


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2018)

Cass cries every time Mella is on tv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 11, 2018)

Still weird to me how bradshaw became jbl and went straight to the main event scene


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

This was in June!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This was in June!


Big Cass is trash on the mic. Holy shit! But yeah he must have been depressed or some shit after his release and started pigging out.

This dude is ass on the mic and in the ring though so he really didn't have much of a future.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

He should call Enzo every day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Big Cass is trash on the mic. Holy shit! But yeah he must have been depressed or some shit after his release and started pigging out.
> 
> This dude is ass on the mic and in the ring though so he really didn't have much of a future.


He also lost Carmella too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Remember when enzo and cass were super over and everyone called them future champions


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2018)

Cash looks like a worse Chris Hero


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Cash needs to change up his ring attire if he has decided to become a fat wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He also lost Carmella too.


Carmella works harder than Cass and Enzo.  She was a professional dancer before she joined wwe.  So I'm sure she was used to a very regimented work out schedule.

It might also help that she is a second generation wrestler tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

She probably got with cass because she thought it would get her to places not realizing cass had no value in the company so she broke up with him secretley


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Maybe he was a useful boyfriend in nxt since his act with Enzo was so popular?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Vince should be arrested how KO was treated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

*Reason Behind Vince McMahon Not Wanting To Send Fans Home Happy Most Of The Time*

During an episode of Something To Wrestle With, Old School WWF Veteran Bruce Prichard (a.k.a Brother Love) talked about Vince McMahon no longer wanting to send fans home happy most of the times now and why Vince thinks so now.

Below is what Bruce said:

_“When Vince went national with Hulk Hogan it was always leave them happy, leave them ‘up’ no matter what. That changed when we went to the monthly PPVs and the philosophy has changed even more so now with the Network._

_They’re trying to get heat they’re trying to get people not as satisfied with those big shows so they’ll come back to see their hero or whatever return later on down the road.”_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> She probably got with cass because she thought it would get her to places not realizing cass had no value in the company so she broke up with him secretley


This level of thottery


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WWE is obsessed with getting heat.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2018)

Random question. Do you think Paul Heyman has full creative control over his promos for Lesnar?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Random question. Do you think Paul Heyman has full creative control over his promos for Lesnar?


Yes.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He also lost Carmella too.


That was on him and Carmella dime a dozen hoe anyways.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2018)

Makes sense. In their mind if the face wins then there no more story. So they love putting the belt on folks people are dying to see it taken off of.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Makes sense. In their mind if the face wins then there no more story. So they love putting the belt on folks people are dying to see it taken off of.


Yeah but you have to strike a fine balance. As you said if the Face is champ too long the story blows cold. But conversely if the Heel holds on for too long people stop giving a shit because in their minds the Face can't get the job done.
WWE is absolutely garbage at finding that balance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Stan Lee died peeps.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stan Lee died peeps.


Damn. RIP. He was the real OG


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

So Ryan Reynolds is Pikachu.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Why do I keep hearing seth gonna fuck rene rumors


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do I keep hearing seth gonna fuck rene rumors


everyone want NTR in all their media.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> everyone want NTR in all their media.


I'm passionate about it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince should be arrested how KO was treated


I feel like they failed him more than anyone on the roster.

The one out I will give them.  I don't know how long he worked with bad knees.  You can't put the Universal title on a guy that is 50%.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel like they failed him more than anyone on the roster.
> 
> The one out I will give them.  I don't know how long he worked with bad knees.  You can't put the Universal title on a guy that is 50%.


Don't mean they have to make him a doofus either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I helped.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

30 secs in and I'm convinced hes better than corbin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Why Ohno look and sound like the big lebowski


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I love GM Paige.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't know if people on social media making all these posts when someone dies legit or just trying to be part of the group.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Stan Lee dying might be big news to all of these wrestlers.  But the biggest news in the wrestling world is still Big Cass!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Stan Lee dying might be big news to all of these wrestlers.  But the biggest news in the wrestling world is still Big Cass!


well I do see a crossover with pro wrestling and superhero comic books since like the wwf hogan era in the 80s. notice a lot of wrestlers are huge comic book fans like Hurricane and Lawler.

Big Cass is the biggest, fattest news tho.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WWE has a comic book.  Image or someone publishes it.  Non-DC, Marvel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

WWE has announced that the winners of the  Season 2 will receive the 30th entry in the men's and women's Royal Rumble matches in January 2019.

WWE also announced that the winners of the 14-week round robin competition will receive an all-expenses paid vacation anywhere in the world.

Tuesday's MMC episode will feature matches with the remaining unbeaten teams - Braun Strowman and Ember Moon vs. Bobby Lashley and Mickie James, The Miz and Asuka vs. Champion AJ Styles and Charlotte Flair. The finals will take place at the WWE  pay-per-view on December 16 in San Jose.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WWE trying really hard to make their product more predictable smfh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Now that Alexa Bliss is retired from in-ring competition, I'm going to support Liv Morgan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Burying the tag division. Only Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Welp start off Raw with a battle royal, ends up shitting on the tag division with Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

This is stupid.  This is the type of thing that will convince me to stop watching.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

These tag teams have a match at Survivor Series.  Why kill them off like this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Welp, it's a burying party with Steph in the mix.   Fuck sakes, can hear those channels changing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Does WWE intend on selling to Disney with all this garbage.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Braun is right. The hell should he care about Survivor Series? There are no stakes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Nah.  Strowman isn't the guy to beat Brock.  Already lost multiple times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Motivate....  Steph your entire tag division is dead on the floor in front of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Ronda sucks compared to Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

LMAO what is this clusterfuck of a segment now? At least it was somewhat-coherent with just Braun and Steph.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Why the fuck does Ronda look like a Klingon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

"Becky" chants LMAO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

People chanted Becky


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Becky" chants LMAO


Well of course.  WWE better be prepared for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why the fuck does Ronda look like a Klingon.


She sounded like she wanted to cry lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Congrats, genital mutilation now mention on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats, genital mutilation now mention on Raw.


Keep it PG everyone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

This Corbin stipulation shit could've made more sense if they put it in place weeks ago and just had Corbin taunting Braun week in week out.
Otherwise all Braun has to do is go home, show up at SS, then beat Corbin's ass next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

If Ember is into D&D, she should come out dressed as Diana from the cartoon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Ember idolizes Nia Jax??????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Corbin stipulation shit could've made more sense if they put it in place weeks ago and just had Corbin taunting Braun week in week out.
> Otherwise all Braun has to do is go home, show up at SS, then beat Corbin's ass next week.


Well Steph probably wasn't available to do it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Who is worse: Nia or Tamina? Neither can talk, can wrestle, etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Steph probably wasn't available to do it.


Hasn't stopped WWE in the past. Just have her make the announcement via satellite or some shit, It just makes them all look incompetent (moreso than usual) this way.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who is worse: Nia or Tamina? Neither can talk, can wrestle, etc...


Tamina is worse.  Slightly worse.

Michael Cole saying that Ember came up idolizing Nia Jax is the dumbest shit I have heard in a while!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ember idolizes Nia Jax??????



Got to make Nia a fallen hero...... who the fuck are we kidding anymore.  Idiot writers on a coke binge writing garbage like that and having an anemic attempt from commentary to sell it to the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hasn't stopped WWE in the past. Just have her make the announcement via satellite or some shit, It just makes them all look incompetent (moreso than usual) this way.


True but I'm guessing Shane vs Steph feud at SS was gonna happen again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Fucking terrible show so far.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Ember probably a freak in bed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

That is the WORST splash I've ever seen watching wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ember probably a freak in bed


Lucky guy who married her


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Tamina fucking sucks.  She better not be on the Survivor Series team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ember probably a freak in bed



Probably watches Goblin Slayer for tips.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

The LoL trailer confuses me.  How in the world do you get one shot by a Fizz and Karth with that much health on you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Tamina fucking sucks.  She better not be on the Survivor Series team.



Her and Nia are a package deal, so probably yes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Her and Nia are a package deal, so probably yes.


Nia, Tamina, Sasha, Bayley, Ruby.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Tamina doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

AOP using the Neckbreaker/Powerbomb combo as their finisher now? I mean I guess they couldn't use the Super Collider on 1 guy but not the Last Chapter anymore?
Good. Because that is a much better looking move for a finish then Last Chapter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nia, Tamina, Sasha, Bayley, Ruby.


3 heels huh? Guess we know Smackdown will win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Why is there a trash can with a fire in it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Lol everyone on RAW has been saying they don't give a shit about Survivor Series. 
This RAW vs. SD shit doesn't work as a gimmick for SS. It may work once in a while but every fucking year, that's retarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Seth did treat Dean like an imbecile tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

SHUT THE FUCK UP RENEE!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean promo the first good part of RAW


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Renee insulted our intelligence with her input.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

He's not wrong. The Shield became the Seth and Roman show . Dean was just the lackey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why is there a trash can with a fire in it?



Welp there is your reason.   The guy is near to a fire and yet pouring gasoline on his gear close to it.   Nice promo but the dumb ass that came up with that set up needs to be beaten silly.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

The moment you realise heel Cole loved Miz more than Renee is loving Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's not wrong. The Shield became the Seth and Roman show . Dean was just the lackey


Everything Dolph said to Dean was true.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp there is your reason.   The guy is near to a fire and yet pouring gasoline on his gear close to it.   Nice promo but the dumb ass that came up with that set up needs to be beaten silly.



Complains about being treated like an imbecile.  Does something worthy of such a title.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuck you Renee.  You have no credibility!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Renee.  You have no credibility!



Seriously fuck Vince.  All he had to do was make her heelish and siding with Dean, maybe give subtle hints.  But nooo, the woman he's with 24/7 doesn't know what he's thinking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Sup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp there is your reason.   The guy is near to a fire and yet pouring gasoline on his gear close to it.   Nice promo but the dumb ass that came up with that set up needs to be beaten silly.


Probably going for Lunatic symbolism


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Angle got destroyed last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Angle look like a thumb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

McIntyre seems like the future.  But the casuals still don't react to him much.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre seems like the future.  But the casuals still don't react to him much.



Casuals: Why is this evil foreign guy beating a super murrican.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre seems like the future.  But the casuals still don't react to him much.



Why would casuals like the heel Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would casuals like the heel Rukia


Reacting also means booing.

He came out to crickets.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

A smiley guy is going to confront McIntyre now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Reacting also means booing.
> 
> He came out to crickets.



Oh my fault. Misread that wrong.

I been hearing boos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

How did Drew cross the line? He beat Kurt with a submission move FFS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Balor to me is stupid every time he wrestles without the Demon makeup.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Balor to me is stupid every time he wrestles without the Demon makeup.


>Balor: I get a boost every-time I'm The Demon
>Also Balor: I'll never use The Demon and I keep losing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Ah good ole short jokes.  Vince sure knows comedy


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did Drew cross the line? He beat Kurt with a submission move FFS.


 he sounded like he was gonna cry too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Asuka and Miz should win the Mixed Match Challenge again tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Balor beats Dolph. Gets into the SS team. So obvious.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor beats Dolph. Gets into the SS team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

K, one head butt and Balor is out cold.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> K, one head butt and Balor is out cold.


Seems about right.  He's a cruiserweight.  He's a small Alex Wright without the dancing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Finn should become part of the Luchador party group


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally some WWE events at the United Center


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

This match doesn't interest me.  Anything with Dolph is a waste of time.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2018)

Finn never getting a push again until he hits the gender mahal training camp.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Hmm, Balor wins.  Does that  mean Drew will no drop the dead weight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Alexa is the captain because wwe is trying to sell all of her merch that is in stock before fans realize that she can't wrestle anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Also all in for Drew being pushed but keep him the fuck away from Cena at all cost.  Last thing we need is for Drew to get raped in a promo battle with the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Welp Finn in the SS Raw team.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Stephanie so corny


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor beats Dolph. Gets into the SS team. So obvious.


As I said. So damn obvious


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Terrible promo by Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

My God, the first Klingon women's champ is in front of us now.  And cutting a scripted promo on Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Oliver Twist?  Violins???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuuuck another repeat match


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

I feel like ronda roasted becky 
I need a translator tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh look,  a match involving the Riot Squad, Natie, Sasha, and Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

No more of this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

The women's division on Raw is actually worse without Bliss as champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Ewww what was that on Natalyas lips?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuck this match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

plot twist: they booing because the way ruby look


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

The fuck was that........ the fuck was that Hart Attack.   Holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Beat down Nattie some more!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck was that........ the fuck was that Hart Attack.   Holy shit.


They fucked it up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Lol that weak ass close line


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

They still doing this tag team garbage after that burial at the start of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Why are Roode and Gable coming out?  They were in the first match of the night.  Does Corbin not book his shows in advance???


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They fucked it up.



I know but how... how does one fuck up a simple tag team finisher.   Ruby made contact with a smack to the chest then the drop happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Look at how the Revival are being treated here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know but how... how does one fuck up a simple tag team finisher.   Ruby made contact with a smack to the chest then the drop happen.


Timing was off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at how the Revival are being treated here.


Vince hates wrasslers


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Bobby Roode is such a loser.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Chad gable should turn on Roode for having a better entrance than him


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Bobby Roode theme song so annoying to me now.

Naka's still go hard tho.

I think it has to deal with Bobby Roode


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at how the Revival are being treated here.



Like I said, they remind vince of old style WCW tag teams that were true teams and did it properly.  Which is why they are in limbo until Triple H burries Vince.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Chad gable should turn on Roode for having a better entrance than him



I'm sure the tag team is just waiting for Jason Jordan to be cleared then something going to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Is AJ here?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Why is WWE hyping up taking FIVE F-5s? That just shits on the F-5 as a finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Heyman is trying hard.  But his act is stale.  If he is just going to talk and then the segment ends.. then this is a flop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

The fuck is this.... Mahal interrupting Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.... Mahal interrupting Brock.


I’m shocked right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.... Mahal interrupting Brock.



Holy crap it's continuity.  Remember Mahal was going to face Brock last year until a week before Survivor series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Time to make Brock look stronk.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I want to see Brock with a stack of magazines.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Ouch.  Poor Singh brothers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Jinder gonna get beat up for trying to be a nice guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Why is Brock throwing kids around in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Brock a legend on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

2003 Brock would've at least played along and done at least one "Shanti" before beating Jinder up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Getting moved to Raw destroyed Jinder’s career.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Getting moved to Raw destroyed Jinder’s career.


Oh well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Time to make Brock look stronk.



He's in a skit with Mahal.  It's weaken him instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuck ....I really wish the belt was on an actual full timer. Braun vs Drew or Seth vs Dean. I really hope Brock drops it at Rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Survivor Series build was a lot better last year with the brand invasions.

This year is just incredibly lazy.  And they only had two weeks after Crown Jewel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Did Lashley just get the jobber entrance.   Nvm, his hype man ready got angry the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Lex Luger did better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you, Elias.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Elias the new the rock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Pedo jokes arent PG.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Good.  The 5-On-5 tag match will be on the pre-show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Lmaooo


Youre a clown elias


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Elias rocking the Face role. Dude isn't he best in the ring, he 's solid enough but he's gold on the mic and rocks his gimmick well.
Who'd have guessed that from his NXT run?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Who do you guys think will win this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pedo jokes arent PG.


Guess Raw hire James Gunn on the writing team.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who do you guys think will win this?


I want it to be Elias but its gonna be Lashley via a Rush interference.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Elias rocking the Face role. Dude isn't he best in the ring, he 's solid enough but he's gold on the mic and rocks his gimmick well.
> Who'd have guessed that from his NXT run?


Elias vs Ambrose for the IC title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guess Raw hire James Gunn on the writing team.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

So Shane really is meant to be the babyface on Sunday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

The hell is this fuckery.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Holy shit, child abuse running rampant on Raw tonight.   First with Brock now this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Don’t play his music.  He lost!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I want it to be Elias but its gonna be Lashley via a Rush interference.


RAW so damn predictable


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m predicting Sasha v Bayley for the last spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, child abuse running rampant on Raw tonight.   First with Brock now this.


 
Well to be fair , Elias tried to save the BOI


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

whats the main event


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m predicting Sasha v Bayley for the last spot.



I'm predicting disappointment no matter what.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> whats the main event


Bayley v Sasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

So we getting Master Blaster back with Alexa making up with Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

This is a heel team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Thickie James


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuck has Natalya done to make it to the SS team?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2018)

Meh, tell me who wins.  Gonna to watch The Meg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

So they trying to revive Bayley vs Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Natalya made the team???  Are you fucking serious????


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Probably a no-contest and Riott grabs the last spot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Alexa sucks as a general manager.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

This match should be a big deal.  But it isn’t.  And it is because the crowd really has no reason to be invested in either girl right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

huh


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

LMAO THIS SOME HEEL SHIT


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

At least Becky beat the fuck out of Ronda


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Becky a goat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Becky


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

Rhonda is a true fighter, becky is just a wrestler.  That alone should mean Ronda should kill Becky at survivor series.  Wrestlers can't keep up with proper mma people.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

What happened to Becky?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

How did she get so bloody?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Becky bloody as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Pretty sure Ambrose let them in. Since the dude's got  nothing to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

It's good that Dean has nothing to do.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Ambrose let them in. Since the dude's got  nothing to do



Honestly they should say it was him.  As he had his best time when smackdown champion kind of thinking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It's good that Dean has nothing to do.


why do you say that?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm hearing now that Nia bust Becky open.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly they should say it was him.  As he had his best time when smackdown champion kind of thinking.


Plus if you remember, he almost screwed over Smackdown due to his feud with AJ so he can be pretty selfish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 12, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why do you say that?


Dont need to be on team raw teamimg up with pwople when he on his anti shit and he dont need to be losing


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2018)

Ambrose should absolutely be the traitor on Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 12, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm hearing now that Nia bust Becky open.


Of fucking course she did. She's so sloppy in the ring. She gets a pass because she's the Rock's cousin though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>



WWE so retarded for allowing fat fucks like Nia wrestle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Of fucking course she did. She's so sloppy in the ring. She gets a pass because she's the Rock's cousin though.


man I sorta regret wanting a push for her. I thought she would be better than what she is now.


She needs to stay away from the belt or anything of importance.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 12, 2018)

Becky's nose likely broken


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

actin like y'all never went on a fast food binge and gained 20 lbs in one month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> actin like y'all never went on a fast food binge and gained 20 lbs in one month.



tis true


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> actin like y'all never went on a fast food binge and gained 20 lbs in one month.


he has a cosmetic career.  We don't.  Come on man.  No excuses.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2018)

yeah he should know better. and have the discipline to stop himself if he starts pigging out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Geeks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> he has a cosmetic career.  We don't.  Come on man.  No excuses.


He lost his dream girl and dream job within half a year, if anyone is allowed to be depressed it's him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Still better than 90% of Book Ends.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> he has a cosmetic career.  We don't.  Come on man.  No excuses.


sometimes life shits in your mouth so much that you just wanna stop trying and caring.



Raiden said:


> yeah he should know better. and have the discipline to stop himself if he starts pigging out.


if ur deep dick in depression that's easier said than done.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Big Cass didn't even get a future endeavors message.  The guy was a dick when he was in WWE.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> actin like y'all never went on a fast food binge and gained 20 lbs in one month.


Im built like aop

Its just funny to pick in cass


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Whats on the preshow


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Paige is reportedly medically cleared to return to the ring, but wwe not going to allow it.



edit: NVM confirmed false by her own twitter.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats on the preshow


The twenty man tag match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The twenty man tag match.


Thabk god. No roode on the main card


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

I bet Roode is begging for Jason Jordan to return so he can turn heel and get a refresh in his character.

Also Raw needs to get revenge tonight.  Should do it by paying Brock millions to come out in a Sombrero, kill Rey and do a victory dance like he did when mocking Eddie.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im built like aop
> 
> Its just funny to pick in cass


It is. he looks like a fat dumpling in diapers.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big Cass didn't even get a future endeavors message.  The guy was a dick when he was in WWE.


how many jumping jacks do you think biggest cass can do?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2018)

Damn my interest in wrestling has gone way down because of the Lesnar situation. I'll maybe watch a few minutes of RAW but probably tune out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Damn my interest in wrestling has gone way down because of the Lesnar situation. I'll maybe watch a few minutes of RAW but probably tune out.


It's fine . Hoping Lesnar loses in UFC so his star power takes a hit and so he drops the belt.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's fine . Hoping Lesnar loses in UFC so his star power takes a hit and so he drops the belt.



Still be funny if he got cocky and Vince allowed him to put the belt on the line and still lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still be funny if he got cocky and Vince allowed him to put the belt on the line and still lost.



the greatest shame for Vince ever 



that's why I'm rooting for Daniel Cormier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Just a thought, what if instead of Nia and Tamina making Ronda vs Becky a no contest war fest Vince has decided already to push the horsewomen vs horsewomen feud and have those interrupt.  Since Sasha and Bailey have nothing to do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Becky/Ronda better not be fucking cancelled..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Just a thought, what if instead of Nia and Tamina making Ronda vs Becky a no contest war fest Vince has decided already to push the horsewomen vs horsewomen feud and have those interrupt.  Since Sasha and Bailey have nothing to do.


While I'd still be massively annoyed (WWE can still save the 4HW vs 4HW thing for later) it'd be much fucking better than Nia and Tamina ruining the match in kayafbe.


Rukia said:


> Becky/Ronda better not be fucking cancelled..


If Becky is out with a broken nose and suspected concussion like some rumors are saying I'm going to be so so pissed. Fucking Nia's useless ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Zelina Vega still not back from the concussion given to her by Nia.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2018)

Becky officially pulled from Survivor Series

via Sean Ross Sapp of Fightful


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Perfect time to debut someone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Perfect time to debut someone


Best way to salvage this is to have Rousey's 4HW take out Becky pre-match then have Rousey play dumb about the attack for a bit when Becky comes back, but eventually have Rousey turn on Becky like AJ did to Cena when the Club came out to confront them, and ride that momentum to a Mania match between the two (with a 4HW vs 4HW match at sometime like the Rumble (you could play off Becky at first refusing help from the other three but eventually realizing she needs their help to even the numbers game))


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Time to sign hana kimura and have her defeat Ronda in a squash


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Who concussed Alexa though if it was Nia as well she's in serious trouble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who concussed Alexa though if it was Nia as well she's in serious trouble.


Fightful says she got her concussion at a Live Event in a Tag Match against Rousey and Nia but they don't mention exactly who concussed her. Nia also concussed Vega at Evolution during her elimination spot.
She's just not a safe worker at all.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

This is hot af.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Becky looks like she stowed away on a Viking raid and took up all the kills like a boss.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

And fucking Jake Cena loves her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2018)

does Nia not know that she is huge and to pull back a bit?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Stupid ass Nia.  Don't fuck up.  That segment was a Becky/Ronda showcase.  The last thing wwe needed was you to be stiff in the meaningless brawl and hurt one of the leads!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2018)

They should turn shane by having him strip the title off Becky, then have her win the rumble and challenge Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They should turn shane by having him strip the title off Becky, then have her win the rumble and challenge Ronda.


Shane gives the belt to an undeserving Charlotte.  And you have both Charlotte and Shane turn heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

I blame Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I blame Vince.


I blame Jake Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I would have Asuka vs Charlotte tonight with the winner facing Ronda.  Asuka would win.  (This puts her 1-1 against Charlotte and sets up a big rubber match.)

And you get Asuka vs Ronda at Survivor Series.  Not as good.  But a decent replacement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

So he skips going to Saudi Arabia out of integrity for himself and his standing in Hollywood but goes and does this. 

Ok.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I miss John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

It’s official.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Well SD made it official Becky out for the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Fuck Nia fat fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

its being reported something big supposed to happen tonight


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Fat incompetent piece of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmm, so Paul came to SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Nia needs to job from here on out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dammit Paul.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Paul.


Bet you Daniel is trying to get that match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

mentions of db


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting.  So this is their plan.

Daniel Bryan vs Brock at Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Well this is interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Glad DB says it .AJ a scumbag


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glad DB says it .AJ a scumbag


To me it feels like Bryan is turning heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> To me it feels like Bryan is turning heel.


Oh shit what. WWE title is on the line?!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow, so DB vs AJ part 2 tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

DB vs Brock


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Damn WWE didn't even try to hide the fact that Nia was at fault. She's fucking done. Thank God.
Also Bryan vs. AJ Part 2? I'm game. I expect Bryan will win. IMO I think that was the plan to begin with but since Bryan wasn't working Saudi Arabia they had to delay it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

So nia Jax gonna cost aj his title reign because she can’t throw a basic elbow

wtf


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Wrong as hell for AJ.  And what a waste to give Bryan the title on a random Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m not entirely surprised.

Becky/Ronda was the main event.  So WWE needed another main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> So nia Jax gonna cost aj his title reign because she can’t throw a basic elbow
> 
> wtf


Nia should job for life


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wrong as hell for AJ.  And what a waste to give Bryan the title on a random Smackdown.


I think if not for the Becky injury this would have happened at the next PPV after SS. However I do think the main plan was for Bryan to win at Crown Jewel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nia should job for life



She's related to the Rock, so probably jobbing for about a month before appeasement to Dwayne continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's related to the Rock, so probably jobbing for about a month before appeasement to Dwayne continues.


I think even Rock would understand what Nia did would screw the company. She just took out the hottest woman in the company. If Rock took out Austin in his peak....dude would be buried for good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

As much as I like Jeff, Almas should have taken the win.  He literally needs some marque wins on some mid to high profile names.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

quit jobbing almas!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m a big fan of almas.  But he’s a jobber.  He’s enhancement talent on this brand.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

my friend here is excited to see the big show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dammit Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Did you guys see that wwe shop commercial?  I fucking told you!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see that wwe shop commercial?  I fucking told you!



Yeah, they are really pushing the Bliss merch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Fucking crowd with the "What" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Lol Shinsuke gay for Seth


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, they are really pushing the Bliss merch.


Sell everything before they announce she is retired from in-ring competition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol Shinsuke gay for Seth



Why do I have a feeling there's going to be a tsundere Balor story line coming out of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I have a feeling there's going to be a tsundere Balor story line coming out of this.


A love triangle that may unite Raw and Smackdown


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Honestly probably won’t watch Survivor Series with Ronda/Becky off the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Why are guys like Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy winning every match they compete in?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Extra security with Ronda pretty much destroying anyone wearing that shirt.   Even the red shirts from Star Trek are feeling sorry for those guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly probably won’t watch Survivor Series with Ronda/Becky off the show.


Guess its Bears vs Vikings for me 

Unless they are losing badly. Then Ill watch SS


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2018)

Might be planning to have them as power players next year.

With the ratings slump I'm guessing they will lean on the established stars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Miz deserved that


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I will watch Takeover though for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Might be planning to have them as power players next year.
> 
> With the ratings slump I'm guessing they will lean on the established stars.


They need to ask investors to ease up on the hard PG  

Also need to hire writers that arent Hollywood rejects


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will watch Takeover though for sure.


Takeover then Dean's chronicles . Wonder if they will show him nearly dying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Wait when did Carmella changed to Sasha Stanks?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I have to mute my tv.  I don’t want to listen to this segment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait when did Carmella changed to Sasha Stanks?


Six weeks ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

holy shit this womens elimination match gonna be shit


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Honestly probably won’t watch Survivor Series with Ronda/Becky off the show.


This why Nia need to be fat shamed on raw next week and then sent down to performance center for another year or so.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why Ronda need to be fat shamed on raw next week and then sent down to performance center for another year or so.


Nia?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

so becky gonna hand pick charlotte after this long ass beef they had


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They need to ask investors to ease up on the hard PG
> 
> Also need to hire writers that arent Hollywood rejects



Yeah it would be so much more enjoyable if they stopped with the PG stuff. and you don't have to show like a live strip show like TNA did. There's other mature and appropriate content that they can put on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Fuck you Nia


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

They are pulling the fucking trigger already on Flair/Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Pick Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah it would be so much more enjoyable if they stopped with the PG stuff. and you don't have to show like a live strip show like TNA did. There's other mature and appropriate content that they can put on.


Pretty much. Also I dont mean full TV 14 just less hard PG for the stories.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

yuck


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Why is Becky hugging Charlotte?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

i hate womens wrestling


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why Ronda need to be fat shamed on raw next week and then sent down to performance center for another year or so.


You mean Nia.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much. Also I dont mean full TV 14 just less hard PG for the stories.



Yeah exactly. 

Come on WWE   .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> i hate womens wrestling


The writing is actually lazier and worse for the women if you can believe that.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia?


im so disappointed that im fucking up names hard here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

To think all this happening came about a botch from last night.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You mean Nia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> Come on WWE   .


 We need someone to get hot to start selling Mania season soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


Its all right dude. Nia has messed with all our hopes and dreams.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think all this happening came about a botch from last night.


How could you not have heat when you cause that many problems with your fuck up?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How could you not have heat when you cause that many problems with your fuck up?



True but I'm very surprised at the chain reaction it caused.  Wasn't the Flair/Rousey match suppose to have been a WM type match but now getting pushed up to now.  Also how much of a panic mode is the WWE in to probably have DB facing off Brock instead of Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Big Show being out there to interfere is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

I am so sorry Becky-sama. I didn't realize me wanting Nia to go over Alexa would trigger this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Winners tonight:

Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Big Show


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Big show moves slow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Well at least SD treats it's tag team division better than Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2018)

tfw we could have had AOP vs Borderland Brothers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Here we go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well at least SD treats it's tag team division better than Raw.


In b4 they job on the preshow


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m going to go shave and shower.  Fuck this show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

I actually think AJ will retain now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In b4 they job on the preshow



If they lose to Raw's tag team then for the rest of their careers they'll have to wear bags on their heads due to it being that bad for their reputations.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Winners tonight:
> 
> Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Big Show


Sounds like its 2008 instead of 2018.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

DB pulling a Naka. Going dark side.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

L9l


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB pulling a Naka. Going dark side.


Hey it was for the belt. It was worth it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2018)

No raw invasion?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Bryan Heel turn. Expected him to win but not the turn. Heyman a mastermind because both Bryan and AJ beat the shit out of each other whereas Brock is fresh because he does fuck all. 
Also in a way its Karma for AJ since he won the WWE Title from Ambrose that way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

DB going full heel there.   So it's a heel vs heel match in DB vs Brock then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

AJ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB going full heel there.   So it's a heel vs heel match in DB vs Brock then.


DB should low blow Brock , hit him with belt and then pin 


The fans would cheer him for it . This way you have face vs heel


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Raw got jumped last night and in response sent Paul heyman. :


Bunch of pussies


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan Heel turn. Expected him to win but not the turn. Heyman a mastermind because both Bryan and AJ beat the shit out of each other whereas Brock is fresh because he does fuck all.
> Also in a way its Karma for AJ since he won the WWE Title from Ambrose that way.


That was a different title run though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw got jumped last night and in response sent Paul heyman. :
> 
> 
> Bunch of pussies


well to be fair it was only the women who invaded


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm kind of surprised about this title switch tbh, not that it happened but that it didn't happen at rumble to make it so AJ had a longer run than Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB going full heel there.   So it's a heel vs heel match in DB vs Brock then.


I told you guys he was going heel.  He’s been a brat for weeks.

And he isn’t the popular babyface he once was.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That was a different title run though.


I know. He still never got him comeuppance for it though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Nia Jax punch to Becky done shifted the whole WWE universe timeline as we know it :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

d


Rukia said:


> That was a different title run though.


doesn't matter. Justice came back for AJ 


DB avenged Ambrose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Suplex City vs. Bryan's neck though. Yikes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nia Jax punch to Becky done shifted the whole WWE universe timeline as we know it :



she used a reality stone to hurt Becky 


Damn that green horned fool


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Suplex City vs. Bryan's neck though. Yikes.


I’m pretty sure the Singh brothers are both dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Suplex City vs. Bryan's neck though. Yikes.


RIP DB 


Unless DB wins. Which would be fucking hilarious and also glorious


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

It’s weird that the guy that refuses to go to Crown Jewel gets a title reign.

I feel bad for Samoa Joe tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

Damn all the beloved Babyfaces have turned heel: Zayn, Bryan, Becky, Gargano. Somebody keep an eye out on Mustafa Ali.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s weird that the guy that refuses to go to Crown Jewel gets a title reign.
> 
> I feel bad for Samoa Joe tbh.


Vince hates fatties


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2018)

Who next to turn? Seth Rollins?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP DB
> 
> 
> Unless DB wins. Which would be fucking hilarious and also glorious



High chances are DB takes the loss but it would be great if he'd win.  It would also be very hilarious as you said since DB on his first attempt defeated a person it took Roman about 20 tries to beat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2018)

LMAO The Raw Tag Division is such garbage compared to SDs. Their only credible team is AOP and they're facing The Bar.
SD have Usos, and New Day which are top tier teams. Then you have Sanity and Club who are still alright but could be better with solid booking. Then you have Colons who are jobbers.
Who do RAW have? The only good Tag Team is Revival but they're treated like jobbers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> High chances are DB takes the loss but it would be great if he'd win.  It would also be very hilarious as you said since DB on his first attempt defeated a person it took Roman about 20 tries to beat.



Plus that would legitimately make SS worth watching. Most shocking win ever 

Oh well DB going to suplex city. Might be the last time he has the gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

some salty as hell people. AJ was becoming Roman Reigns, boring as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Who next to turn? Seth Rollins?


Nah he already did that a long time ago


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> some salty as hell people. AJ was becoming Roman Reigns, boring as fuck.


shut the fuck up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2018)

Miz was right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 13, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> shut the fuck up


his mic skills have dropped, his in ring still solid but hell if he wasn't going strong like Roman 

but he's ok cause he's AJ Styles


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> his mic skills have dropped, his in ring still solid but hell if he wasn't going strong like Roman
> 
> but he's ok cause he's AJ Styles



you love nitpicking greatness while being named after someone who was the weakest link in his group.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

what if we get db vs rey at mania

hair vs mask


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Miz was right


That’s the best thing about this.

Daniel Bryan realized that the way the Miz does things is worth it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 13, 2018)

face miz vs heel bryan sound like one of those alternate universe type concepts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2018)

you know what guys? Don't mind me , I'm probably still salty about AJ's first reign.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> face miz vs heel bryan sound like one of those alternate universe type concepts


Let’s go Miz!  Let’s go Miz!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I do want to give wwe credit.  This is just like when they randomly made AJ/Balor a PPV match to salvage a PPV.

They put Charlotte/Ronda in the PPV (in WWE’s mind this is the biggest women’s match.)  And they are giving us Daniel Bryan vs Brock for the first time ever.

But Lynch/Ronda was hot.  Matches with no build really can’t compete.  And I actually like AJ more than Daniel Bryan.

So despite the changes.  The card is worse than it was 24 hours ago.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

That Finn vs AJ was the downfall for Finn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That Finn vs AJ was the downfall for Finn.


Finn is easy to fix.

Come out as the Demon for two months straight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

Speaking of Finn. I've realised that he being in the WWE means that no matter how good the matches are or how well it's booked.  Even if it came back to raw the cruiserweight championship will always have the feeling of being a joke.

The guy is not only smaller than many 205 guys, he's booked as such too (190lbs). 

I mean if they'd allowed cruiserweights to face main roster and had Neville vs Balor instead of Neville vs Enzo "I fucked up more times a month than nia" Amore .  Neville might have been able to use the belt to get higher in the roster.  Likely stayed because losing to Balor is different than losing to a jobber and many cruiserweights would have had matches against main roster guys where casuals could give a damn about in raw 3 hours instead of after smackdown where casuals don't care.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of Finn. I've realised that he being in the WWE means that no matter how good the matches are or how well it's booked.  Even if it came back to raw the cruiserweight championship will always have the feeling of being a joke.
> 
> The guy is not only smaller than many 205 guys, he's booked as such too (190lbs).
> 
> I mean if they'd allowed cruiserweights to face main roster and had Neville vs Balor instead of Neville vs Enzo "I fucked up more times a month than nia" Amore .  Neville might have been able to use the belt to get higher in the roster.  Likely stayed because losing to Balor is different than losing to a jobber and many cruiserweights would have had matches against main roster guys where casuals could give a damn about in raw 3 hours instead of after smackdown where casuals don't care.


Im confused on what you're saying


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2018)

So how many more employees will nia jax injure before they decide to haul her back to the performance center?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im confused on what you're saying


He's saying had they had Neville fight against and beat mid-card main roster guys and had Balor been the one to dethrone him the Cruiserweights would have better rep.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 14, 2018)

Nia is fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

How much better this would have been if Chris Daniels had agreed to do it instead of nonsensical Vince.



Lord Trollbias said:


> He's saying had they had Neville fight against and beat mid-card main roster guys and had Balor been the one to dethrone him the Cruiserweights would have better rep.



Pretty much this while running on full insomnia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm hearing no Brock vs Braun at Mania!

Lets celebrate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm hearing no Brock vs Braun at Mania!
> 
> Lets celebrate


Put Bray back into the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

WM needs to end with Drew holding the title high.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Put Bray back into the Wyatt Family.



Both Luke and Rowan are injured.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Both Luke and Rowan are injured.


I meant to say Braun.

Braun and Bray can be the Wyatt Family.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2018)

Was probably smart to take it off AJ. Too predictable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Tag team division needs help


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tag team division needs help


Smackdown has much better teams.

And the fucking Shining Stars made the cut!  Think about that!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

If Paige has really been cleared, then she needs to be the fifth member of the Smackdown team at Survivor Series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

hoping this is a work, otherwise this chick needs to be cut.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

They not cutting the Rock's cousin


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hoping this is a work, otherwise this chick needs to be cut.


Of course it's a work, everything from a wwe employee on twitter is lol.


Edit: Nobody gonna post Becky's reply?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

It's disgusting that they seem to be making it a storyline.  Nia needs to go away, not be written into major stories.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Of course it's a work, everything from a wwe employee on twitter is lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: Nobody gonna post Becky's reply?




Well sometimes the workers tend to be dumb as hell and actually spill over real shit so....


anyways


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's disgusting that they seem to be making it a storyline.  Nia needs to go away, not be written into major stories.


Tbh it's the only story the fans are invested in right now. Yea putting Nia im another fued sucks but she actually has heat with us and shoot-work storylines are the only thing that work today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tbh it's the only story the fans are invested in right now. Yea putting Nia im another fued sucks but she actually has heat with us and shoot-work storylines are the only thing that work today.


True , they did pull off Dean's turn on the night Roman announced his leukemia returning. Guess can't put it past them to do this as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

becky stop you're killing the poor lad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2018)

I’m beginning to hate on Dwayne now 

He’s the only person who can stop this fat fuck but he’s not doing anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> becky stop you're killing the poor lad


The Man and Lousey Rousey.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m beginning to hate on Dwayne now
> 
> He’s the only person who can stop this fat fuck but he’s not doing anything


Dean Ambrose wanted Nia to be champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Man and Lousey Rousey.


Becky's ascended to a higher level.

She's legit the force that's driving the idea of women main eventing. 


Then Jobber Nia killed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

That Becky image of her bloodied in the crowd needs to be treated the same as Austin bloodied in the sharpshooter for Becky .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky's ascended to a higher level.
> 
> She's legit the force that's driving the idea of women main eventing.
> 
> ...



You wanted Nia to be champ you asshole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You wanted Nia to be champ you asshole!


I'm so sorry 

I didn't know I'd screw over Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Orton been amazing as a heel and this is how he's repayed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton been amazing as a heel and this is how he's repayed


Orton destroyed Jeff Hardy in their feud.

Hardy gets picked for the team instead of Orton.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Orton destroyed Jeff Hardy in their feud.
> 
> Hardy gets picked for the team instead of Orton.


Over Orton and Almas

druggie needs to go


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm in Hollywood right now.  I have tickets to a big movie at AFI Fest.  But it is two hours away and I am at a bar drinking.  Hopefully I don't fuck this up!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Over Orton and Almas
> 
> druggie needs to go


Almas is understandable.  He has been established as a jobber.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



You know Orton is right.  AJ being hit in the nuts AGAIN is something that should get everyone's attention.  It shows how dumb his character is when Road Dogg of all people outsmarted people going after his huts by wearing a cup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2018)

Also no one should boo Nia.  Instead she should be killed with silence. Simply put no reaction, nothing.  Maybe even turning backs on her until she decides to go back to the performance centre and work on things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I said it last night.  AJ should put Shane's head through another window for making the match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know Orton is right.  AJ being hit in the nuts AGAIN is something that should get everyone's attention.  It shows how dumb his character is when Road Dogg of all people outsmarted people going after his huts by wearing a cup.



Nah I'm gonna say since DB was babyface before this AJ thought Bryan wouldn't stoop to that level


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Also no one should boo Nia.  Instead she should be killed with silence. Simply put no reaction, nothing.  *Maybe even turning backs on her* until she decides to go back to the performance centre and work on things.


 we aint do it for roman but we gnna do it for nia?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Also no one should boo Nia.  Instead she should be killed with silence. Simply put no reaction, nothing.  Maybe even turning backs on her until she decides to go back to the performance centre and work on things.


Do to Nia what Lashley does to us.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> we aint do it for roman but we gnna do it for nia?


Too many casuals to ever unite for an idea like that.

I'm not that interested in Survivor Series tbh.  Nia's entrance is something that interests me though.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Too many casuals to ever unite for an idea like that.
> 
> I'm not that interested in Survivor Series tbh.  Nia's entrance is something that interests me though.



anybody uniting to do that are virgins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 14, 2018)

Cancel the UK and call up Pete.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

Paige turner on Zelina Vega!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I hear Big Cass is happy about the Becky Lynch injury.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hear Big Cass is happy about the Becky Lynch injury.


is this some joke I'm missing or is biggest cass that much of a big bitch?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> is this some joke I'm missing or is biggest cass that much of a big bitch?


A joke.

(No one is talking about how fat he is anymore.)


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A joke.
> 
> (No one is talking about how fat he is anymore.)


LOL dude needs a gym membership bad.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> is this some joke I'm missing or is biggest cass that much of a big bitch?



Well Big Cass is known to be a hardcore Trump supporter.

@Saf Power Girl is one the few good thing left about DC comics.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

I made it into AFI Fest!


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2018)

Speaking of comics. Rest in Power Stan "The Man" Lee.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Cancel the UK and call up Pete.


They are keeping the UK around just for Toni and Pete tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Also no one should boo Nia.  Instead she should be killed with silence. Simply put no reaction, nothing.  Maybe even turning backs on her until she decides to go back to the performance centre and work on things.


She's going to get more heat than anyone on the roster. And i agree with your sentiment that she needs to be off TV but in a perfect world it will show Vince and the powers at be how over a Becky-Ronda matchup is.

Knowing Vince though he'll just take it as Nia is the ultimate heel and she would've gotten the same backlash if she did it to anyone else.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> I didn't know I'd screw over Becky



Very good in admitting your mistakes. Now insult and fat shame Nia like what everyone has been doing here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Alvarez threw Sheamus in there as someone that should go back to developmental.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They are keeping the UK around just for Toni and Pete tbh.


Rest of the roster wack af

Tyson t bone

Mastiff

Gangwolf


El o el

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rest of the roster wack af
> 
> Tyson t bone
> 
> ...


Gibson is a good heel while in the UK. Moustache Mountain is good.  That thin can that does the shooting stat press could be in the 205 Live division.  They have Noam Dar now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Paige is such a fucking legend.  Too bad Sasha ended her career.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2018)

Nia using all that Dwayne star power


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 15, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Well Big Cass is known to be a hardcore Trump supporter.
> 
> @Saf Power Girl is one the few good thing left about DC comics.


Lol now I picture biggest cass with a maga hat on. 

I don't keep up with the comics but yea Power Girl is all good as long as DC doesn't yield to sjws and white knights and make her a flabby stick and put her in baggy clothes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

O'Reilly/Strong/Fish/Cole have to be called up as a unit.  Otherwise they will be jobbers.

And if Owens and Zayn are healthy.  I would have them in a storyline that involves them "coincidentally" helping the Undisputed Era a lot. And Owens and/or Zayn could join the group if WWE wants to go that way.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 15, 2018)

Becky just murdered Ronda on Twitter 
The madman strike again!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2018)

I know wwe wants to do all these world wide nxt brands so wrestlers can have succesful careers without them ever being called up. Did they forget the main roster guys will retire one day?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I know wwe wants to do all these world wide nxt brands so wrestlers can have succesful careers without them ever being called up. Did they forget the main roster guys will retire one day?



Will they? We're having rematches from 20 years ago happening recently.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2018)

I think they're overconfident in their ability to create stars.

They must think that they can fill in new people once current lead guys on the main rosters retire.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2018)

They need nobody. They have Drew.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 15, 2018)

> "Right now the plan is for Ronda Rousey vs. Becky Lynch to headline WrestleMania. After the injury to Lynch on 11/12, a fractured nose and a concussion from a punch by Nia Jax during an in-ring Raw vs. Smackdown women's brawl, she was out of the match that, due to the promos on both sides, was the most looked-forward to match on the show. The next day, both Vince McMahon and Rousey decided that the best course of action was to do the match at WrestleMania. Rousey and Lynch immediately went at it hard on social media, even though Rousey's new opponent on the PPV is Charlotte Flair" - _*The Observer* _



Can we start a thank you Nia chant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2018)

going to NXT tonite, hopefully I get to see Kairi Bae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2018)

Cant wait for Takeover


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Kuya said:


> going to NXT tonite, hopefully I get to see Kairi Bae


Where is nxt?


----------



## Kuya (Nov 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Where is nxt?



San Jose State, maybe a 25 min drive from me

3rd year in a row I'm going to the NXT event there. good crowd. one of my niggy's got floor seats for us only $40 each.

my first event i went to had a sick lineup of Joe, Nakamura, Bobby Roode and DIY. Tye Dillinger was cool too when he was at his most popular.

i wanna see Ricochet, Velveteen Dream and Riddle Bro tonite mostly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll be at Takeover. I'm gonna fat shame Kairi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'll be at Takeover. I'm gonna fat shame Kairi.


I might go to Takeover too.  I haven't decided.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2018)

Enzo continuing to win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Enzo and Cass were seriously the biggest headcases in the entire company.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Enzo and Cass were seriously the biggest headcases in the entire company.


And then Emma.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2018)

My way too early Mania guesses are Brock vs. Styles, Bryan vs. Mysterio and Ronda vs. Becky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 15, 2018)

I am calling 
SHIELD TRIPLE THREAT FOR IC title. (Ambrose goes in as champ)
Ronda/Becks
Bryan vs AJ/Samoa Joe
AoP vs Bludgeon Brothers(with Bray)
Brock vs Brawn (Brawn wins)
Andre the Giant battle royal
Womens battle royal

don`t know the rest,


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2018)

Yeah even if it goes into remission again I don't think they would do that.

The other ideas are cool though Gibbs .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

Someone on the plane was a fucking dick!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2018)

.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I am calling
> SHIELD TRIPLE THREAT FOR IC title. (Ambrose goes in as champ)
> Ronda/Becks
> Bryan vs AJ/Samoa Joe
> ...



Like other's have said Roman isn't coming back for mania.

If (this is super unlikely since this is second time around Leukemia) he has the very very very best reaction to treatment he's at the earliest coming back at Rumble 2020.

TBH It's 50/50 if he'll even survive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Like other's have said Roman isn't coming back for mania.
> 
> If (this is super unlikely since this is second time around Leukemia) he has the very very very best reaction to treatment he's at the earliest coming back at Rumble 2020.
> 
> TBH It's 50/50 if he'll even survive.


People are taking the Leukemia thing lightly. Dude's gone for two or three years and you still have people thinking he'll get cured right away.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I am calling
> SHIELD TRIPLE THREAT FOR IC title. (Ambrose goes in as champ)
> Ronda/Becks
> Bryan vs AJ/Samoa Joe
> ...


Roman might not survive his treatment and you have him back by April? At best he's back in a few years.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2018)

I actually miss Enzo.  Watching him get destroyed like a Singh brother was very fucking satisfying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 15, 2018)

The Gibbs burial


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2018)

RIP Macho


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2018)

Enzo and Cass are losers

They’d be homeless again after a couple of months


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People are taking the Leukemia thing lightly. Dude's gone for two or three years and you still have people thinking he'll get cured right away.



Still many people thinking he's faking it or over selling it.  Leukemia is for adults one of the worst to have, especially second time around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still many people thinking he's faking it or over selling it.  Leukemia is for adults one of the worst to have, especially second time around.


Yea thats kinda why wrestling right now isn't important. He's gonna go through some hell in treatment if it's as bad as they think it is.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea thats kinda why wrestling right now isn't important. He's gonna go through some hell in treatment if it's as bad as they think it is.



I'm almost certain that it is one of the two acute versions.  My Aunt has a chronic type and she basically described chronics as "Do fuck all until you're old an then it'll fuck you up." (It's not that simple. It's that they're slow and they generally don't get intensive treatment.)

Question is which one of the two Acute versions does he had.  There's AML (Which has a sub version of APL) and ALL.  If it is ALL then 2021 is the earliest he comes back if treatment goes all according to plan.

If it's AML or APL (Going with how it seems the mystery illness that had him released from Jaguars after a few days and it took a year to get to Edmunton which is around the same time he said he had his first round then I'm thinking it's this one.) then it's really touch and go and depends on how well he responds to treatment.  If everything goes to plan then he can make 2020 rumble.  But not responding well then... Yeah we're not going down that road.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

"The Big Show just slipped brass knuckles to Sheamus!  But the official didn't see it!  The Bar wins!  The Bar wins!"

I want you to think about how silly this partnership is with the Big Show. I really think it is the goofiest thing wwe has done all year!  All fucking year!  It can't be allowed to slide under the radar!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

SD just trying to bring back 08 vibes with having Rey, Show, and Hardy win.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "The Big Show just slipped brass knuckles to Sheamus!  But the official didn't see it!  The Bar wins!  The Bar wins!"
> 
> I want you to think about how silly this partnership is with the Big Show. I really think it is the goofiest thing wwe has done all year!  All fucking year!  It can't be allowed to slide under the radar!



Big show is too large to slide under any radar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

Good weekend 


NXT takeover tomorrow followed by Chronicles of  Dean Ambrose

Sunday it's Bears vs Vikings, and Survivor series.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> "The Big Show just slipped brass knuckles to Sheamus!  But the official didn't see it!  The Bar wins!  The Bar wins!"
> 
> I want you to think about how silly this partnership is with the Big Show. I really think it is the goofiest thing wwe has done all year!  All fucking year!  It can't be allowed to slide under the radar!


Colère justifying the fucks up is always do great lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

I might have to get drunk DRUNK this weekend.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2018)

I hope HHH shows up to give Kairi flowers so I can yell about how stupid and regressive it is to give women flowers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope HHH shows up to give Kairi flowers so I can yell about how stupid and regressive it is to give women flowers.


You going to be posting pics?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You going to be posting pics?



I'll try. I dunno how far my seats are from the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope HHH shows up to give Kairi flowers so I can yell about how stupid and regressive it is to give women flowers.


HHH loves Japanese women.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

Asuka needs to be treated with respect!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Kairi needs to win.

The Evolution match was just really fucking unfair!

Kairi wins and Shayna goes to Raw or Smackdown maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Is Bobby Lashley going to moon LA?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

Will watch the Bears and Vikings game first


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

And he has two children. What an embarrassment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> And he has two children. What an embarrassment.


AJ shouldn't have saved him from that Styles Clash.

Hopefully she made it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

Carmella is cursed.

Hope R-Truth make it out safe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Will watch the Bears and Vikings game first


It starts same time as Survivor Series 


Also WTF NO chin?!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm going to use a samurai sword to destroy items in my house if Baszler beats Kairi tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 16, 2018)

ellsworth hunting for high schooler ass?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh hell no


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

LOL.  And WWE had him retrieve the briefcase in the first ever women's money in the bank ladder match!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

> WWE will be airing a _Starrcade_ special next Sunday, November 25th at 8 p.m. ET. The one-hour special will feature matches from the _WWE Starrcade_ live event the night before from the US Bank Arena in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> 
> _Starrcade_ was WCW's signature event from 1983 through 2000, before the company was purchased by  in 2001. WWE revived the event in 2017 as a non-televised live event in Greensboro, North Carolina, which was the location of the very first _Starrcade_ on November 24, 1983.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

Street fight street fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Bring back the hardcore title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Street fight street fight


better  be a real street fight too


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> better  be a real street fight too



I'm ready


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm ready




I wonder how Starrcade will look 

hoping it actually looks like Starrcade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2018)

this is too damn good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder how Starrcade will look
> 
> hoping it actually looks like Starrcade.



I'm hoping they go for a classic look with a modern twist. Will be interesting to see what they have up the sleeve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

Red dead 2 this weekend?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Red dead 2 this weekend?


Kingdom hearts, madden, and nba


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2018)

I will be playing different games.

Lots of beer in the fridge, wine, sake. I'm ready to go.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Orton has been the top male on Smackdown for at least 3 months tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2018)

i-is that a turtle trying to seduce someone?! 

its a 75 year old al bundy on steroids?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

How are 7 matches gonna fit on a 1 hour special? Something is getting cut for time.



[S-A-F] said:


> its a 75 year old al bundy on steroids?



This reference is older than most people in this thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> How are 7 matches gonna fit on a 1 hour special? Something is getting cut for time.
> 
> 
> 
> This reference is older than most people in this thread


Yo. Where you been dude?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yo. Where you been dude?



I've been on Discord but this week I've been especially MIA. Got a gig at this lease accounting software company and it's triggered my workaholism. 

The shit posting in the thread hasn't been so fun either, like when Rukia is actually making sense and saying shit I agree with then  you know the shit posting saturation point has hit the over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Also, idc how old you are, better know who al bundy is!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I've been on Discord but this week I've been especially MIA. Got a gig at this lease accounting software company and it's triggered my workaholism.
> 
> The shit posting in the thread hasn't been so fun either, like when Rukia is actually making sense and saying shit I agree with then  you know the shit posting saturation point has hit the over.


Oh nice. Congrats dude.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nah I generally stay away from people who make everyone dumber for being around them


Rukia been ok recently, tbf.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Excited for take over


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Team NXT vs Team WWE on Up Up Down Down.  I won't say that Dakota Kai is a great gamer based off of one performance.  But she is really good at this game!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2018)

Playing League of Legends? I can see this breaking out into a shoot fight.



SoulTaker said:


> How are 7 matches gonna fit on a 1 hour special? Something is getting cut for time.
> 
> 
> 
> This reference is older than most people in this thread


feel like married with children reran enough decades for 20 something year olds to know what it is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2018)

Shit Ken Shamrock looks like a dried vegetable lmao

That broken nose is gross to look at


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia been ok recently, tbf.



I know I said I even agree with him on things, but the shit posting is so stronk that Rukia makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Playing League of Legends? I can see this breaking out into a shoot fight.
> 
> 
> feel like married with children reran enough decades for 20 something year olds to know what it is.


Dakota Kai killed Rollins like a dozen times.  He just kept running in for more.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Married with Children is still on.

Al sells women’s shoes.  He once ran for four touchdowns in a single game.  He has a hot daughter named Kelly.  His son Bud owns a sex doll.

I can’t imagine that this isn’t common knowledge for most Americans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Shit Ken Shamrock looks like a dried vegetable lmao


Lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Married with Children is still on.
> 
> Al sells women’s shoes.  He once ran for four touchdowns in a single game.  He has a hot daughter named Kelly.  His son Bud owns a sex doll.
> 
> I can’t imagine that this isn’t common knowledge for most Americans.




Keeping your hand on your dick is al's signature.

The wife is in a lot of famous series too


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Married with Children is still on.
> 
> Al sells women’s shoes.  He once ran for four touchdowns in a single game.  He has a hot daughter named Kelly.  His son Bud owns a sex doll.
> 
> I can’t imagine that this isn’t common knowledge for most Americans.


Feel like if you haven't seen married with children then we can't have an understanding as fellow americans.



WhatADrag said:


> Keeping your hand on your dick is al's signature.
> 
> The wife is in a lot of famous series too


I used to thirst over peg something bad growing up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Nia crossing the line.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2018)

Finally finished studying for law exams

So done  .

I feel like Nia just sat on me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Why is Bianca Belair not champ yet?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2018)

Holy shit! .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Regal is the racist general manager.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

I might not be able to watch the show live tonight.

I have the opportunity to go to a Hollywood Q&A instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

He basically stated Charlotte vs Ronda should be ME at Mania. The Man was not amused.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Charlotte isn't that over right now tbh.

I think WWE wants to make her the female face of the entire company.  But they have to be careful of recreating the Roman Reigns effect.  (It was smart to have Charlotte lose clean at Evolution.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I might not be able to watch the show live tonight.
> 
> I have the opportunity to go to a Hollywood Q&A instead.


Lame


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Team NXT vs Team WWE on Up Up Down Down.  I won't say that Dakota Kai is a great gamer based off of one performance.  But she is really good at this game!



Seth so over, he's getting Teemo cheers.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2018)

Soul clearly not referring to my nonexistant shitposting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Est is trash.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Est is trash.


I should neg you for that dumb remark.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I should neg you for that dumb remark.


Dont care. She sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

I will let @Lord Trollbias or @WhatADrag handle this one. I'm busy drinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Let me reiterate . There's nothing special about her. Same looks as Jacqueline and gerenic hip hop like Carmella.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Most athletic girl ever in the company.  Nothing special about her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me reiterate . There's nothing special about her. Same looks as Jacqueline and gerenic hip hop like Carmella.


Dean you on that crack again?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2018)

I wonder if Nia cries all do all sorts of drama everytime Dwayne comes over to her house...? She’s doing all this crap to earn sympathy from Dwayne thus she never gets punished or future endeavored?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let me reiterate . There's nothing special about her. Same looks as Jacqueline and gerenic hip hop like Carmella.


Feel like Jacqueline looked way better but maybe that's just the 10 year old me talking.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

why they always inviting this blonde chick

i wanna see her naked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO BRO


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

LMAO!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Lame


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Pete being in the main event>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Pete being in the main event>>>


When Vince croaks and Dunne is WWE or Universal Champion >>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

WWE must love Riddle


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Damn just like that. This man Riddle gonna get that monster push,


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2018)

Matt Riddle is going to run NXT


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2018)

Kairi-SAMA!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

This should be a good match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Expecting Io and Yim to make the save for Kairi


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Hopefully Takeover is off to a good start.

I want you guys to remember that time I pointed out that Kairi was getting thick.  And zero. ZERO people on the board agreed with me.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2018)

Io Shirai in dem street jeans

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Good match. Surprised they let Shayna win though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Io Shirai in dem street jeans


Why all WWE's Japanese chicks so thick?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Black/Gargano next? Potential Match of the Weekend right here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good match. Surprised they let Shayna win though.


Bad news for Bianca.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bad news for Bianca.


Fuck it.  Call her up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bad news for Bianca.


Not necessarily. She could easily play the Face role if NXT wants her too,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not necessarily. She could easily play the Face role if NXT wants her too,


I don't want her to play the face role.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

I really like the fact that Gargano still thinks he's still the Face here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2018)

someone between Aleister, Gargano, Ciammpa or Velveteen is moving up after Survivor Series imo. Maybe DIY move up together.

Kairi might move up since she couldn't get her belt back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why all WWE's Japanese chicks so thick?


Getting fucked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean you on that crack again?


No I just know that's what I get from her.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

The beauty of Gargano as a heel is that it comes off as a betrayal of the crowd especially since he was dumber than Sting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I just know that's what I get from her.



Carmella and Jacqueline aren’t anywhere near as talented as Bianca and the Jacqueline thing is a lazy ass comparison


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean is that old man from spongebob that everyone beats up because he wont learn his lesson


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Carmella and Jacqueline aren’t anywhere near as talented as Bianca and the Jacqueline thing is a lazy ass comparison


Not even comparing them in terms of talent , I said theme music. As for Jacq comparisons , they are valid since thats how she's styling.  I dont care if I get dislikes , she doesnt seem anything special.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Did the emojis change for reactions or is that just me


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not even comparing them in terms of talent , I said theme music. As for Jacq comparisons , they are valid since thats how she's styling.  I dont care if I get dislikes , she doesnt seem anything special.



It’s a terrible take but whatever


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

This Gargano dude is very very good at the wrestling


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Db gargano and his bf need to form a big 3 on the main roster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

This match is awesome


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Gargano dude is very very good at the wrestling


Black is also very very good at the wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Wait so if Gargano wins , is it possible he screws Velvet Dream?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

This is the best match you'll see this weekend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Is there a wolf in the front row


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Goddamn what a match. Another 5* special incoming?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Felt like johnny should have won


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Whelp never mind.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

"I absolve you of your sins"
HOLY FUCK MAN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Felt like johnny should have won


Nah. Black needs the W so he can get a rematch against Ciampa before his callup.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Velveteen>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Velveteen>>


I pray to God that when he gets called up Vince is gone because this man is too good to be ruined by Vinnie Mac


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Pete in the main event>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Ciampa look like freddy kruger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Uh are you guys cool with the Hogan tribute?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

HE KICKED OUT?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Goddamn what a match. Dream gave everything but that SOB Ciampa finds a way to survive.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Y'know how I said Black/Gargano was match of the weekend? Well this one may just have changed my mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y'know how I said Black/Gargano was match of the weekend? Well this one may just have changed my mind.


Liked this one better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Fine I'll go watch more Est matches 

Smh this thread can be as vindictive as Vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Remember when cole had abump on his forehead? 

Does he got one on his cheek now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuuuck this War games was amazing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

Good match. Still thought last year's was better but a thoroughly entertaining match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

PPV delivered from top to bottom. Survivor Series has a hard act to follow


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Pete n matt>>


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2018)

what a Wargame match


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2018)

Fuck this shit. Dream gon be a jobber when he goes to Raw. Fuck you Vince


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean doc


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2018)

Dream gonna be the next Orlando Jordon


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Reigns in this doc>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2018)

Damn this place got salty over Est. You all could have just recommended something to prove me wrong 


Im guessing Im being ignored


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

I expect bull shit tomorrow.

Standards are low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I expect bull shit tomorrow.
> 
> Standards are low.


Thing about the SS Elimination Matches is that they're good if there's a storyline between at least the captains. This RAW vs. SD dick-jockying shit lost its novelty after the first one (they actually used that one to develop the storylines between the various people involved in the match)
I miss when the SS Matches had actual stakes behind them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Thing about the SS Elimination Matches is that they're good if there's a storyline between at least the captains. This RAW vs. SD dick-jockying shit lost its novelty after the first one (they actually used that one to develop the storylines between the various people involved in the match)
> I miss when the SS Matches had actual stakes behind them.


This should of had the part where the winners have a chance of being the last emtrant in the rumble. Not the mix matched challenge.

They could of had the brand with the most points wins the last entrants at the rumble without naming a specific winner that way in Janurary they could of built a story line where people on thay brand fought over the last spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 17, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This should of had the part where the winners have a chance of being the last emtrant in the rumble. Not the mix matched challenge.
> 
> They could of had the brand with the most points wins the last entrants at the rumble without naming a specific winner that way in Janurary they could of built a story line where people on thay brand fought over the last spot


Back when WWE still had the Chamber at New Year's Revolution I always thought they could do something similar like grant whoever survives at the end of the 5v5 SS Match gain automatic entry into the Chamber Match for the Main Title as added incentive for the teams


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

Velveteen Dream shows Hogan he is a bigger man than the entire New Day combined.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Hey so how was the PPV guys?  Worth a watch?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Wait... roddy strong married one of the 4 horsewomen


----------



## Kuya (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hey so how was the PPV guys?  Worth a watch?



as per usual, Takeover overdelivered

Gargano put on another MOTY candidate


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

War Games was probably ten minutes too long. Those motherfuckers actually re-enacted the beginning to the X-Men cartoon where the X-Men and Magneto’s team ran at each other. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Good point on War Games probably being 10 minutes too long but tbh I never really felt like when is this match going to end. Moreso felt that for Kaira/Baszler and thought the Io moonsault spot was easily the best thing about the match. Ricochet hitting the double moonsault was probably the spot of the night. 

I mean it's Takeover, at this point it's hard to be impressed but somehow they pull it off every single time out. At least 3 four star matches is pretty fucking great.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Hes a cuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Xmen the 90s animated series is classic


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Xmen the 90s animated series is classic


It established forever that Jubilee is trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

checked out more stuff from Est.


 



I'm still eh on her but she isn't as bad as I thought. Although I am worried now she trips on her hair . That thing is a bit of a danger


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It established forever that Jubilee is trash.


Never that important tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Wolverine would always talk shit n get his ass whopped


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Wolverine would always talk shit n get his ass whopped


I remember Magneto and Professor Charles without powers in the Jurassic era.  I remember Sauron the pterodactyl mutant beating the shit out of both of them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I remember Magneto and Professor Charles without powers in the Jurassic era.  I remember Sauron the pterodactyl mutant beating the shit out of both of them.


You ever seen that video on youtube where its just Charles screaming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You ever seen that video on youtube where its just Charles screaming.


Probably.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

I would say that Ronda should turn heel tonight.  But Nia being the #1 contender kind of blows up that idea.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Probably.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

If anything Charlotte should turn tonight. Her face run has been even worse than those times they tried to make her dad into a face.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Professor X was definitely a damsel in distress in the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 18, 2018)

If nobody listens is it really an album?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Enzo shouldn't have fucked those hookers.  Liv seemed like a good get for him.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

This is the first Survivor Series in a while that didn't have me being negative from the jump. Even if the matches don't deliver the build and the card itself are steps in the right direction. 

Hoping Adam Cole gets the call up tonight. Dunne and Ricochet pinning both pinning him is a great end to his arc in NXT. Some good old addition by subtraction for NXT and Road Dogg gets to give shitty angles to someone who deserves them.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

Well one way of using her assets as offense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Scarlett is the best thing about Impact right now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

John Cena is fucking awesome as a villain in this movie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2018)

SO SS Predictions?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2018)

Also, Bobby FIsh might have reinjured himself.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2018)

Survivor Series card is totally ass 

Its like a filler ppv. Styles vs. Brock gon be boring with Lesnar spamming the same move over and over.

Becky gon be in tears after she taps out to an armbar

I don’t even care about the tag team matches since there’s no storyline or stakes in it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Just tuning in, watching the job teams going at it in the tag team disgrace match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

How the fuck does Raw have the advantage on SD in the Tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Roode's taunt getting shit on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Holy shit, botch sequences there.  

So Uso vs Revival to determine the best brand tag team then.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

wait its started already??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Usos barely win this.  With the talent they had against Raw's garbage.   Well SD up 1.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Styles's year so far.  

So the Women's Survivor match to start off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

That heat going for Nia.   Holy shit, they allowed her out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Two quick pins an then this garbage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Corey worrying for Mandy and her face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

The hell, Graves's thirst for Mandy knows no bounds.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

It's pretty hilarious how the commentary is basically remember when Asuka was a thing


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, Graves's thirst for Mandy knows no bounds.



Graves is angling for a revenge arc against his wife because he knows that CM Punk is the real father of his child. If he could bag her I'd actually start respecting him again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

R Truth is so over he was able to cure Carmella of her radioactive heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, Graves's thirst for Mandy knows no bounds.


To be fair she is gorgeous .


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair she is gorgeous .



Gorgeous? Way to gay up the wrasslin thread.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyway just got back in from a long drive. Was streaming pre-show on my phone. Sanity got did dirty. Match was sloppy until the final 4 teams (the best 4 teams in that match were left). Usos got the W but Revival looked good too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Gorgeous? Way to gay up the wrasslin thread.


 

I'll take your heat . I honestly deserve it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Mandy eliminated and Renee calls out Graves for it.   Like she has the right.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

"Well Cole you're an idiot." 

Graves has been bad for so long it makes when he's good again noticeable


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Sonya Deville would suck in any era of women's wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

It's cringe as fuck to see Nia lean into the heat for legit injuring Becky. Like I get it's what she's supposed to do but she's basically the male Sami Callihan with how sloppy she is. Like her job status is predicated on her cousin wrestling once every 5 years and the fact she's 80-100 pounds heavier than most men.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

And now the match can actually begin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

So I'm guessing Nia wins the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

They are really playing with the heat Nia is getting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I'm guessing Nia wins the match.


I'll be pissed off if that happens. You can't reward her for not knowing how to fucking wrestle safely.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So I'm guessing Nia wins the match.



Asuka looks strong in defeat so they can say she's not buried but Nia is gonna stay getting heat put on her...and Tamina wtf


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'll be pissed off if that happens. You can't reward her for not knowing how to fucking wrestle safely.



You can reward her for Rock finally getting a window in his schedule to do Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'll be pissed off if that happens. You can't reward her for not knowing how to fucking wrestle safely.





SoulTaker said:


> Asuka looks strong in defeat so they can say she's not buried but Nia is gonna stay getting heat put on her...and Tamina wtf




Yea WWE and its politics bullshit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Pretty awful finish


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Trash. Nia is fucking useless. Can't talk, can't wrestle, cringe AF. There is literally zero upside to her but because she's fat and related to the Rock she can injure about half the roster and keep getting pushed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

They are not counting the Kick-Off Show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

HOW THE FUCK IS RAW WINNING 1-0, SMACKDOWN LITERALLY WON THE TAG 10v10


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not even mad at Nia winning so much as the way they booked her to be get that much heat by tossing Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

They better let Becky get a clean shot on Nia then


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea WWE and its politics bullshit.



Now just WWE.

Any job in america.

It's not what you know, Its who you know.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

I heard Nia won.  Fuck WWE.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

You know I was slightly hopeful that we would see G1 Nakamura show up but he looks like a lanky ass smurf right now so I'm pretty sure we're getting Tag League WWE Smurf Nakamura


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Rollins vs Naka now.   The hell is Naka wearing though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Now just WWE.
> 
> Any job in america.
> 
> It's not what you know, Its who you know.


Damn guess I gotta learn to kiss corporate ass then


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Carlos Cabrera has looked the same for over 20 years


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn guess I gotta learn to kiss corporate ass then


Damn straight.

If you get the chance to sell out, you sell out SUPER HARD.

Pride doesn't get the bills paid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Heh, my nephew is watching this event with me and it still depressed that Nia was the one that won.   Don't blame him though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

WWE having to brand everything is at really dumb levels in this PPV. Like why the fuck do these guys have to wrestle with house show tier gear. What's the point of having a commentary team if they can't put over which show these guys are from.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HOW THE FUCK IS RAW WINNING 1-0, SMACKDOWN LITERALLY WON THE TAG 10v10


Smackdown isn't getting credit for the one match they were favored to win???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> If you get the chance to sell out, you sell out SUPER HARD.
> 
> Pride doesn't get the bills paid.


Basically do whats best for business


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Nakamura dressed like an overworked nurse in her scrubs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

They better start using Naka more. Dude feels like he's been missing for months.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They better start using Naka more. Dude feels like he's been missing for months.


He hasn't had a real feud since he beat Hardy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He hasn't had a real feud since he beat Hardy


 Damn. I watch Smackdown here and there but didn't know he had nothing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Nakamura doesn't deserve a real feud until he decides to actually work matches and not do the bare minimum. When one of his best main roster matches came from Jeff Hardy shit's fucked up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura doesn't deserve a real feud until he decides to actually work matches and not do the bare minimum. When one of his best main roster matches came from Jeff Hardy shit's fucked up.


He's been lazy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

I wanna see a Face Rollins vs. Heel Zayn match. It'd be really good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Naka has actually been decent tonight. Guess he actually cares about Rollins


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's been lazy?



Nakamura has always been lazy to a certain extent. In NJPW he'd basically phone it in during their yearly tag team tournament and their road to shows. Lots of guys do this to varying degrees but Nakamura was notorious for giving no fucks during Tag League. 

This match ain't so bad though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

You know Dean’s opinions are trash when he’s saying Nakamura should get a push.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Rollins still kicking out of finishers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naka has actually been decent tonight. Guess he actually cares about Rollins



Zayn could wrestle a blow up doll and get a 4 star match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

No Ambrose interference? C'mon bruvs. They actually gonna have RAW sweep tonight smh. They already not counting the pre-show so...


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

2015 Rollins would have made that a 4 star match tbf tbh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

RAW up 2-1 now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

That match was excellent imo, Naka could've used that victory more but i was thoroughly sports entertained.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Nakamura has always been lazy to a certain extent. In NJPW he'd basically phone it in during their yearly tag team tournament and their road to shows. Lots of guys do this to varying degrees but Nakamura was notorious for giving no fucks during Tag League.
> 
> This match ain't so bad though.


Has he been known to have low stamina?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW up 2-1 now



But Cole spewing the pre-show didn't count. 




Heh Braun shitting on Rush.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

R-Truth is fucking hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Lol Rtruth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

I know that Raw sweeping is dumb but AOP needs this win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

They letting AOP wear their Black SWAT pants again now that SHIELD is done for the time being


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know that Raw sweeping is dumb but AOP needs this win.



It's probably meant to tie into Shane's heel turn or something


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's probably meant to tie into Shane's heel turn or something


I can see it now. Shane does something stupid in the 5v5 which causes them to lose then turns on the roster for not letting him get his 1-UP on Steph


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

Big show looks like He's wearing a black condom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's probably meant to tie into Shane's heel turn or something


Wouldn't that work better with just the 5 vs 5 match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wouldn't that work better with just the 5 vs 5 match?


Yeah but it wouldn't give Vinnie Mac the chance to show that RAW is "better" than SD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but it wouldn't give Vinnie Mac the chance to show that RAW is "better" than SD


Sometimes you gotta wonder how petty can Vince get.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Enzo's dumbass just got kicked out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Who won buddy Murphy vs mustafa Ali?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Match is just a big whole hoss fest. I like it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Who won buddy Murphy vs mustafa Ali?


Hasn't happened yet


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wouldn't that work better with just the 5 vs 5 match?



Yeah but if he's the "best in the world" and SD loses SS then the heeling kind of writes itself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but if he's the "best in the world" and SD loses SS then the heeling kind of writes itself


True. If thats the case who would oppose him?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hasn't happened yet


Wow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wow.


Happy for them. Hope they get decent time to put on good match


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

The one thing I've always loved about AOP is that they're very light on their feet. TMDK were lifting them pretty easily but at the same time they're picking up Cesaro and Sheamus easily too. Shit's awesome for these hoss fest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enzo's dumbass just got kicked out



That's more stupid than Shane Douglass with his extreme wrestling stunt he did in front of the cameras about 10 or so years ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True. If thats the case who would oppose him?



Hopefully it's the multi man get everyone on the card match and Shane calls up UE "to shock the system". This will get us to the realization Adam Cole ain't shit the fastest so it's the one I vote for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Well that was dumb lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

They just did a pee spot to get AOP the victory...ok then.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

Enzo is a goon LOL

and did Spud just piss himself in front of everyone??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Really WWE.   Well it can't get worse for Spud, the man was legit pinned by a 2 year old. 

Raw up 3-0.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Hopefully it's the multi man get everyone on the card match and Shane calls up UE "to shock the system". This will get us to the realization Adam Cole ain't shit the fastest so it's the one I vote for.


I kinda want Ricochet to stay in NXT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

So AOP's defo replaced Last Chapter with the Neck Breaker-Sit Out Powerbomb combo then? Good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Would've liked if they used, ANYTHING different as the Ellering distraction for AOP's win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda want Ricochet to stay in NXT



Ricochet isn't in UE, why would he get called up in that scenario?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enzo's dumbass just got kicked out



So he only did one consensual penis appearance and that's it.   For shame, you think he mght have charged the ring for more exposure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Dammit Truth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Joe genuinely gives no shits


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Potential MOTN upcoming


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Actually do hope that Ali gets a win here, dude is actually had one of the best years in the company work rate wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Mustafa's entrance gear is so legit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

What happened to Drake Maverick?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Actually do hope that Ali gets a win here, dude is actually had one of the best years in the company work rate wise.


Dude is in the Top 10 best wrestlers on all the rosters. Best in 205 for sure. And to think the dude only got called up to the CWC as a reserve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Ricochet isn't in UE, why would he get called up in that scenario?


No I mean overall. I love his high flying wrestling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No I mean overall. I love his high flying wrestling.


But does Vince?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But does Vince?





Also watching SS and Bears game at same time is hard


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> But does Vince?



I think he'll be fine, he's better than 99% of the high flyers this company has ever had


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

RIP Mustafa Ali's back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Jesus Buddy Murphy can fly


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

damn that reverse hurricainrunner into a piledriver.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Goddamn what a reversal


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

That spot had the entire crowd like what


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Insane spanish fly spot


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Crowd into the match at all?  Or are they dead??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

This defo going to get my MOTN so far if it keeps up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Crowd into the match at all?  Or are they dead??


They into it. Started off cold but they're fully invested now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm going 4.5 on that match

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

What a match. Don't think it'll be topped tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

That was another great match.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Bryan going out there to die now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What a match. Don't think it'll be topped tonight.



I think DB/Brock has an outside chance at it but I feel like they're going to do some dumb shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Lars getting called up? Nice nice.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think DB/Brock has an outside chance at it but I feel like they're going to do some dumb shit


If we get motivated Brock it could be MOTN. If we get Suplex City Brock well then...yeah


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Damn yo gotta get thru this dumbass SS match to get to DB/Brock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think DB/Brock has an outside chance at it but I feel like they're going to do some dumb shit


How would you feel if DB wins?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lars getting called up? Nice nice.


He's going to sit with Sanity backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How would you feel if DB wins?


Wouldn't care.

I'm not invested in Bryan since he came back.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I think DB/Brock has an outside chance at it but I feel like they're going to do some dumb shit


vince and company too into these weird ass troll-tier finishes now so definitely expect some dumb ass shit to ruin the Bryan/Lesnar match. Shame since it might have been a classic a few years ago.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

I at least get my dream match in Dainelson vs Lesnar.

How many suplexes will Brock throw?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wouldn't care.
> 
> I'm not invested in Bryan since he came back.


I kinda see that in some people. Honestly the shock factor would be great but I'm guessing most wouldn't take it well.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Drew to play "I'm the dominant one." tonight and kill Smackdown.  Shane twice.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If we get motivated Brock it could be MOTN. If we get Suplex City Brock well then...yeah



I feel like the suplex city generalization is more problematic than the suplex city booking. I mean the AJ match was pretty great so I'm not really thinking Brock is going to basically sandbag it. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> How would you feel if DB wins?



I'd be cool with it but I don't really care about the results of WWE that much anymore tbh. Gotta go arms length with this company.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda see that in some people. Honestly the shock factor would be great but I'm guessing most wouldn't take it well.


He's a heel too.  So theoretically we aren't supposed to be rooting for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I feel like the suplex city generalization is more problematic than the suplex city booking. I mean the AJ match was pretty great so I'm not really thinking Brock is going to basically sandbag it.


Yeah as long as Brock doesn't sandbag it should be fine. Even in the AJ Match he did suplex spam but he also did much more. That's all I'm asking.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda see that in some people. Honestly the shock factor would be great but I'm guessing most wouldn't take it well.



It's more that they used his comeback heat on a stupid mixed tag match and squandered the Miz feud


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

They're going to have AJ interfere in the Bryan/Lesnar aren't they? No way AJ sits out SS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

The one time where Rey shouldn't be wearing a shirt they make him wear a shirt and of course Shane doesn't have to wear goofy SD brand shirts


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

There's no way Smackdown could win this if it was booked right.  Only Joe could handle  against the big 2 raw guys.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're going to have AJ interfere in the Bryan/Lesnar aren't they? No way AJ sits out SS.


AJ should want revenge.  But ruining a match fans want to see that is out of the heel playbook.  WWE doesn't know how to write babyfaces anymore.  So maybe he will?

I would keep him away from the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

WHY ARE YOU DOING JOE LIKE THIS?
Crowd chanting bullshit now. Because it is.
I like Drew but FGS what has Joe done to Vince?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

lol the only major hitter in smackdown just got eliminated.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

Joe continues to job. wew!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Good, crowd calling out this booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Joe eliminated in a minute but fucking Shane will tank 5 finishers I'm fucking done.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Shane survives 1 finisher. Wonder how many more he'll take


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

I have hated Shane ever since he stole a spot in the Survivor Series match two years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

The hell is this type of booking.   Holy shit just let Raw tear each other apart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

They did this spot 2 years ago FFS


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Shane doing a better elbow drop than CM Punk :rofl


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

All that and Braun isn't even the legal man


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

You guys aren't going to remember Joe getting eliminated first in 3 months, just like no one remembers Bray pinning Roman


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Devitt and Drew would be a better team than Ziggler and Drew. Devitt needs a heel turn bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Ellsworth will grab Braun's leg when he tries to get back into the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Team RAW is going to wind despite fighting each other the whole time what kind of rubbish booking is this


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Balor first to job for raw to someone who is 10 years behind his prime


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Team RAW is going to wind despite fighting each other the whole time what kind of rubbish booking is this



The same kind of booking that killed the easy money WCW vs WWE


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Balor first to job for raw to someone who is 10 years behind his prime



Rey is 6 years older than Devitt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Well Black Luger in the ring for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's more that they used his comeback heat on a stupid mixed tag match and squandered the Miz feud


Yea they goofd on the Miz feud .


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Black Luger in the ring for some reason.



Why you disrespecting Luger like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Why you disrespecting Luger like that



My apologies, Luger knew how to sell and could get crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Jeez, Shane now an aged spot monkey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Miz about to ditch


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Shane O Splat might be one of the best calls Michael Cole has ever made


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

lol Shane is last.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Rey being able to come back and stop having the shittiest offense in the company is pretty amazing. He did an actual honest to God frog splash.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

What was the goddamn point of that? WHAT?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

They should have ended it with everyone taking turns killing Shane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Vince's petty ass be like, "that'll teach SD to have better shows and better storylines than RAW"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

So what did I miss?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> My apologies, Luger knew how to sell and could get crowd reaction.


Fuck Luger.

He killed Ms. Elizabeth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

People saying Joe was eliminated so quickly because he's injured. IF HE'S INJURED WHY HAVE HIM IN THE MATCH? Is Almas dead?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Smackdown should just get swept.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People saying Joe was eliminated so quickly because he's injured. IF HE'S INJURED WHY HAVE HIM IN THE MATCH? Is Almas dead?


Orton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Seth looks shocked that he's defending the title against the guy he's feuding with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Seth Rollins as a white meat babyface is pretty hilarial. I'm happy they had him mention it's his fault but yeah still weird.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Orton.


Orton Survivor Series GOAT but doesn't even get considered for being in the match LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

They can photoshop Charlotte's mug all they want, she still ugly as sin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Well shit Raw sweeping from the looks of it.   Also Braun winning the match only to get blindside by Corbin makes him a dumb ass for agreeing to team up with the guy's team in the first place.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

I wonder if Charlotte's new boobs are even


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit Raw sweeping from the looks of it.   Also Braun winning the match only to get blindside by Corbin makes him a dumb ass for agreeing to team up with the guy's team in the first place.


To be fair the incentives were pretty good for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Who the fuck did Ronda's makeup.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair the incentives were pretty good for him.


The incentives were too good to pass up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who the fuck did Ronda's makeup.


Her makeup is bad every ppv.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte Flair built her name 

Jokes


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Her makeup is bad every ppv.



Every PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow, Ronda bleeding.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Ronda bleeding.


How did she get open?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How did she get open?



Got hit in the mouth by Flair in a hold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Got hit in the mouth by Flair in a hold.


Another botch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

This has been really sloppy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh shit Charlotte almost won.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This has been really sloppy.



I think a lot of it is supposed to be. Ronda's matches are meant to be fights.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Why does Dean get an IC title shot?  When was his last singles victory??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Well at least Charlotte is Heel now again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Dat heel turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte going heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Ronda win via DQ.   What??


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Heel Charlotte the best Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Well at least Charlotte is Heel now again.


Huh?  Charlotte is heel?  How does that make any sense??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ronda win via DQ.   What??


What kind of DQ?  DQ for kicking too much ass?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Flair going full on heel and it's getting crowd support.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Huh?  Charlotte is heel?  How does that make any sense??


She couldn't beat Becky with her skill, she realized she couldn't beat Rousey and she snapped. Personally IDGAF how they justify it, Charlotte as a Heel >>> Charlotte as a Face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte has and is a terrible face


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heel Charlotte is the shit, im having a ball with this ppv minus the central storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Refs a shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What kind of DQ?  DQ for kicking too much ass?



Use of weapon.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure what this sudden hate on Ronda is?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

"Thank you Charlotte"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure what this sudden hate on Ronda is?


I have hated her for a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure what this sudden hate on Ronda is?


I think its more annoyance at SD being punked, relief that Charlotte is a Heel again and support for Becky more than hate for Ronda. Most people like Ronda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have hated her for a while.



Ok so why, what has she done wrong that isn't against what she's been hired to do.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Why have Ronda walk out? I know they're going for badass babyface but FGS sell the attack. Have her be carted out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Waiting for Nia to come out to get even more heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

LMAO Becky chants. Bae stays winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Why does Ronda look pissed when she was staring at the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

So......next up Brock vs Daniel .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ok so why, what has she done wrong that isn't against what she's been hired to do.


I don't like that her and her three little buddies have taken over the program.  I don't like that Ronda barely works.  And that she gets her hand held to prepare for every match.  Her eye makeup and ring attire annoy me.

And frankly I want wwe to triumph over UFC.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So......next up Brock vs Daniel .


I would have this as a squash.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte turning heel so she can be Becky’s friend again is some anime shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte turning heel so she can be Becky’s friend again is some anime shit.



Still better than one Bella telling the other to "DIE IN DA WOMB" and next week they're hugging each other liked nothing happened.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Daniel Bella.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Still better than one Bella telling the other to "DIE IN DA WOMB" and next week they're hugging each other liked nothing happened.



That was the most accurate portrayal of women rationale by the WWE ever.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Bryan rocking the Red and Black gear again LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Also I love how Bryan and Lesnar give no fucks about repping their brands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

One thing I want to say about the Charlotte heel turn.

It makes me wonder about Becky's injury.  Maybe she vacates the belt this week?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was the most accurate portrayal of women rationale by the WWE ever.



Sadly just like Jack Bauer, Ghost is always right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

This match is starting a bit early or is there one more after this that I forgot about.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Making Charlotte the new Becky could certainly be the goal.  To me Charlotte has been pretty cold ever since she moved to Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Remember this match was supposed to be the squash Cena got a few years back before Bryan had to give up the title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Heel Bryan is such a good troll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Dawg Bryan is actually gonna die


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dawg Bryan is actually gonna die


This is punishment for Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Tbf this is also how Lesnar/Styles started off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

When Heyman is showing concern, holy shit DB is being turned into a rag doll.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Damn they are letting Bryan get beatdown


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn they are letting Bryan get beatdown



This WAS originally the match DB would lose his WWE world title to Brock on Summerslam 2014.

Then Cena replaced Bryan.

That Summerslam match was DELICIOUS.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Damn this really is a punishment


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Damn I thought he had it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Lol, unlike AJ's nuts Brock have a little more endurance.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, unlike AJ's nuts Brock have a little more endurance.



To be fair to AJ his nuts have been brutally attacked all year.  For Brock this is first since undertaker years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, unlike AJ's nuts Brock have a little more endurance.


AJ has glass nuts now because of Nakamura.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Holy shit, that's two knees.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

DB came out looking strong though. Holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Finishers a shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

That was fucking insane, best match on the card easily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Raw sweeps yet I'm guessing more people will be tuning into SD rather than Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Finishers a shit.


Except Brock's


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Raw sweeps yet I'm guessing more people will be tuning into SD rather than Raw.


That's a good point.

Raw may have swept.  But Smackdown has the interesting storyline developments on their side.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

get's killed for 15 minutes somehow is able to mount offense like he hulked up enough to make it seem like it was 50-50 in the end with a lucky brock win.  Yeah that's just bad booking. 

Have it close from the start or have it a brutal kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Who should Shane be mad at on Tuesday?  The Miz and Charlotte mainly, right?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Bryan looked good in defeat at least.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

So how bad has Raw been doing in the rating to justify them having a clean sweep in the SS event.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2018)

I can see this  Ronda/CHarlotte thing be the catalyst for a 4HW vs 4HW match at say, Summerslam?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2018)

some good shit right there. lol at smackdown being swept, should just have vince come out and say he's so ashamed of smackdown being swept that he ends the brand extension.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> some good shit right there. lol at smackdown being swept, should just have vince come out and say he's so ashamed of smackdown being swept that he ends the brand extension.



Oh yes. I will cheering at home. Not that anything would actually be fixed. That's a step forward for me though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2018)

One of Brock's best matches since Punk's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

Whelp time for me to sweat this Bears game now


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2018)

Shane will time to blame miz.

Paige comes out and calls out Shane for being a lime light hogging McMahon who had no business being in the ring, just as Shane tries to answer back, Skull crushing Finale.  Paige then says Shane took the spot of someone worthy, a Survivor series MVP.  Shane staggers to his feet and RKO.

Shane written out of TV until WM at the earliest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 18, 2018)

Charlotte should’ve sat on Ronda’s face.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)

Survivor Series made Smackdown must watch this week.

How will Shane react?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

Honestly WWE just need to find a way to convince Brock every Monday and PPV is Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Survivor Series made Smackdown must watch this week.
> 
> How will Shane react?



I'm more into seeing the reaction Charlotte will be getting on that show.  Holy shit, she lost it with Ronda yet ended up coming off with some of the biggest pops of the night due to it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

That was my personal favorite ppv in years, everything was good outside of the mens 5v5 and the tag IMO.

That Brock-Bryan match is going down as one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm more into seeing the reaction Charlotte will be getting on that show.  Holy shit, she lost it with Ronda yet ended up coming off with some of the biggest pops of the night due to it.


I'm still annoyed that Ronda walked out after the attack. FFS have her carted out. Sell that shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly WWE just need to find a way to convince Brock every Monday and PPV is Survivor Series.


He's human and he has his opinions just like we do, put him in a match with someone like dean fucking ambrose and of course he's going to drag his feet. That's like telling a CEO of walmart to go collect carts out front of one of the stores during a hurricane.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was my personal favorite ppv in years, everything was good outside of the mens 5v5 and the tag IMO.
> 
> That Brock-Bryan match is going down as one of my all tome favorites.



YeahI like the PPV's when they mix the brands up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh shit punishment.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2018)

It did look like Daniel had more in the tank


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Oh shit punishment.



Punishment for who, his team.  You have to remember Shane's ass few across the ring to attack Strowman when he was attacking his own teammates.   They should have let Strowman destroy his own team and pick the carcasses but instead replayed on what happen last year.   And then you had Shane do two Coast to Coast while getting battered down on the third attempt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2018)

@SoulTaker  first place!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

These wrestlers are geeks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

You want to know who won Survivor Series?

Enzo Amore!

He's the talk of the wrestling world right now.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

Security playing no games  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Bring back Cass and Enzo.

They would only improve the Raw tag team division.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Security playing no games  .


almost got the grand slam right there. enzo gonna start showing up outside events trying to get himself over now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Enzo has to be in debt.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> almost got the grand slam right there. enzo gonna start showing up outside events trying to get himself over now.





Rukia said:


> Enzo has to be in debt.



Yeah this smells like hard desperation.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I see Enzo as someone that lives beyond his means even when things are going well for him.  He hasn't been employed by WWE for almost a year and he's trying to fund this new music career.

I think he's in trouble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Since i watched this by myself i decided to take notes.

- must be nice to be ice cubes son since he was front row for nxt n Survivor Series
- carmella and mandy rose needs my dick
-nia has massive heat
-asuka is still over so give her another try
-lots of mandy rose
-nia just obviously sitting there
-Becky over af
-they always do these gm interactions backstage at thesr type of ppvs
-lebron overrated and overhyped
-naka theme still over
-enzo being front row is making the camera angles mad annoying
-naka vs seth is good af
-r truth made survivor series a 10/10
-enzo ruined the tag match
-mustafa ali outfits are always lit
-cw match is awesome
-there are a lot of bald wrestlers in the wwe
-is dolph a survivor series legend
-SD bout to get smacked in this mens elimination match
-its great that rey is back
-rip joe
-Almas should of had a spot 
-commentating team annoying saying mvp every fucking second in this match
-they say this is the most physical match ronda has ever been in 30 times then asks is this the mst physical match ronda vas ever been in
-nice charlotte heel turn but they shoukd turn ronda and her crew heel
-db vs brock was built perfect
- db vs brock was so good my step father marked the fuck out at db putting brock in a submission 
-Rukia saying he had no interest in SS and that it would be horrible made it the best main roster ppv all year


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Enzo has to be in debt.


Probably blew it all on hookers and drugs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 19, 2018)

With all the Enzo shit on my feed, I legit thought it was a work.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2018)

Enzo can’t wrestle and looks too small let him do his shit else where!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Brock is one of the best wrestlers wwe has when he cares.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 19, 2018)

They actually made me believe bryan became some kind of monster. It’s incredible they tried to make reigns look strong with Brock but it never worked because he just doesn’t care. 
But here DAMN Brock sold the knees like he never sold any reigns superman punch, dude likes to work with the best damn 
Brock’s scared face until the end of the match where it seemed like he wasn’t actually scared of Bryan and looking at him like “WHAT THE  HELL ARE YOU?!” But god bryan looks fucking strong right now and not only strong strong and smart!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Heel troll Bryan will be a lot better than the guy we have been given for the last six months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2018)

This piece of shit Drag really gonna say Lebron is overrated the same night he dropped 51 points.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This piece of shit Drag really gonna say Lebron is overrated the same night he dropped 51 points.


Corbin said that


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2018)

she has UFC fans?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm gonna fat shame Corbin the next time I see him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Security playing no games  .



Whatever miniscule chance that idiot had of ever getting back into the company just died with that stunt,   Might as well make amends with Fat K(ass) and try to restart their careers in the indies.   Enzo could be Kass's hype man and make more of an ass of himself better than what the WWE is doing with Lio.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Bryan vs Brocc was better than everything on Takeover


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Gargano vs Almas is better than Gargano vs Black.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Jericho made a mistake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

So Survivor Series next year will be in Chicago for 4 days . Whelp time to plug my ears from CM punk chants


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s gonna be hilarious when Enzo comes back as the GM for the Saudi shows because the Prince likes the way he misspells soft


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Survivor Series next year will be in Chicago for 4 days . Whelp time to plug my ears from CM punk chants


Them bears!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Survivor Series next year will be in Chicago for 4 days . Whelp time to plug my ears from CM punk chants


CM Punk chants have pretty much died off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Them bears!


If Rams lose tonight ...that game in two weeks might get them to 2nd seed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

She really didn't look please at the end of her match last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She really didn't look please at the end of her match last night.


She learned the hard way that the fans can be cruel


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

lol i pulled up the match to see the highlights. First thing I hear is "WOOO."


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda deserved to be booed for her makeup.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Glad Jericho ripped the stupid AOP/Drake Maverick partnership.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 19, 2018)

Jericho is fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Jericho made a mistake.


Y2J don't wanna mess with Becky right now. She's on fire and roasting the shit out of everybody.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 19, 2018)

So Vince apparently has a huge hard on for Lars Sullivan

Lars is good, but a little green imo. He's definitely not as good as Almas, Asuka, Revival and AoP and look what's happened to them. But at least, Lars' role can't be worse than it was at NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't care for Lars.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Brock told me Bryan and AJ are worth it, and Dean is not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Brock told me Bryan and AJ are worth it, and Dean is not.


Thats what his mom said


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Raw 6-0.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Instead of building on the sweep for more view, Raw decides the opposite by bringing Steph out and having people mute or change the channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Stephanie got titties


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Instead of building on the sweep for more view, Raw decides the opposite by bringing Steph out and having people mute or change the channel.


Follow this up with Nia and I just might rage quit the show.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

SMH get rid of steph and baron


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Braun sucks.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

Please lose!


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Follow this up with Nia and I just might rage quit the show.



nia heel heat>>>


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Corbin is a better general manager than Kurt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

So more stipulations for each guy on either getting a title shot or keeping their job.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh good.  Strowman/Brock isn’t the Mania Match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Well damn


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

TLC match favors Baron.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

So the stipulation is a TLC match for the TLC PPV.   Brilliant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Guessing Strowman gets screwed at TLC.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the stipulation is a TLC match for the TLC PPV.   Brilliant.


Why is this funny af


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

The Black Narcissist out with a kidnapped child, how could WWE approve airing this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guessing Strowman gets screwed at TLC.


Nah. One of Brock's scheduled dates is RR vs. Braun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

I think braun wins at TLC then loses at Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah. One of Brock's scheduled dates is RR vs. Braun.


So Braun is going to Mania as champ?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Braun is going to Mania as champ?


No.  Brock will beat him again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  Brock will beat him again.


Ah ok. Well that'll be the end of Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is this funny af



Lazy writing, no attempt at teasing the crowd with what Braun can come up with to mess with Corbin's head on the stipulation, just came out with it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Corbin stay looking like he in a horrible acting scene from brazzers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Elias must be a very forgiving guy.  I recall Strowman dropped a piano on him in the past.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

What did drew look like in his first run with wwe


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

McIntyre isn’t afraid of Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

I wonder how many times the phrase "Make Drew look strong" was said to the SD talent at last night's PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder how many times the phrase "Make Drew look strong" was said to the SD talent at last night's PPV.


A lot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

This match will eat up the whole first hour.  And I expect McIntyre to win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What did drew look like in his first run with wwe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

My God every-time I hear her, Renee gets worse on commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Whelp gotta make Finn look weak


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh this is an Elimination Tag. FFS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp gotta make Finn look weak



Wouldn't be surprised if Drew defeats Demon Balor going on how the company wants to push him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Drew defeats Demon Balor going on how the company wants to push him.


People gonna get sick of Drew if WWE aren't careful.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

I blame braun for finns shortcomings


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

This rams and chiefs game intense


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My God every-time I hear her, Renee gets worse on commentary


She is one of the worst things about the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh this is an Elimination Tag. FFS



Got to showcase those ex-TNA talents.   Honestly Vince will regret not getting their library when he had the chance.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

The velocity Elias hit the turnbuckle with!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

I knew it.  Elias is the bastard son of a Poffo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Amazing, Bobby with the break up for Corbin yet the same couldn't be done for Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

This match gonna take the full first hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Well Elias didn't get pinned but was counted out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

The heels are kicking ass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I would just have Braun get beaten here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The heels are kicking ass.


Braun is going to get 2 or 3 eliminations to make him look uber strong.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun is going to get 2 or 3 eliminations to make him look uber strong.


Well obviously.  But it isn't worth it.

And smart fans aren't buying it with this guy anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

LOL Corbin came in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Whelp protecting Drew .


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

They fucking braun up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp protecting Drew .


Agree.  He avoided losing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Braun is still gonna win after this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun is still gonna win after this


McIntyre was the only one that had a chance at beating him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Braun bleeding


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

What was the point of this.   So an elimination tag match is thrown out just due to a chair shot and single DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Isn't the match still going on?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

So Braun's partners just chilling in the back doing nothing huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Yep Strowman losing. They are gonna give the excuse that he's injured.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Being jumped by these men gotta be scary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Strowman selling his injury better than Ronda though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

No sympathy for Braun.  I haven't forgotten what he did to Kevin Owens.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

They need to show the replay better, you can tell the steps never touched Braun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Drew should NEVER shave his beard


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Braun got beat like i beat my meat


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

WWE has figured out that beat down angles get people over.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

So bets on the woman who shares the same bed as Ambrose still have no idea what he's thinking according to Vince logic?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I fucking told you guys!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Of course, show Dean pouring gasoline near the lit up can. .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Renee speak the fuck up!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Think they should involve Renee Young in this feud to further highlight Dean's fall. Have Dean decimate Rollins, only for Renee to plead with Dean to back away. Dean should then dirty deeds Renee. The heat would go through the roof and it'd just elevate this feud even more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Of course, show Dean pouring gasoline near the lit up can. .


Pretty sure it was water


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Think they should involve Renee Young in this feud to further highlight Dean's fall. Have Dean decimate Rollins, only for Renee to plead with Dean to back away. Dean should then dirty deeds Renee. The heat would go through the roof and it'd just elevate this feud even more.


Wouldn't he get real life heat?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wouldn't he get real life heat?


He'll live.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He'll live.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Seth is a bad friend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh shit Dean


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean is a cerebral villain.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Seth going lawful stupid again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Goddamn Dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

That line could really come back to haunt WWE


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Come on Renee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Renee don't know shit about the dude who fucks her on the daily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Corey is right, she has to know more than what she is saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Renee don't know shit about the dude who fucks her on the daily


Maybe she does but she isn't snitching


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Natalya sucks.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

So who is going to die next.  Bailey or Sasha?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Lemme guess Sasha and Bayley have to put over Tamina and the even more incompetent Nia


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley are jobbing to Nia and Tamina?  Jesus Christ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> So who is going to die next.  Bailey or Sasha?


This sounds fucked up but I'm low-key hoping Nia puts one of them on the shelf. I wanna see how much it'll take before Vince gives up on her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This sounds fucked up but I'm low-key hoping Nia puts one of them on the shelf. I wanna see how much it'll take before Vince gives up on her.




The loyalty to the The Man right here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Fuck sakes, what did Bayley and Sasha do to deserve this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Nuclear heat for Nia


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

You can hear a pin drop when Tamina comes out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Why is Alexa friends with Nia again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Alexa friends with Nia again?


Real life besties.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Alexa friends with Nia again?


Because this show sucks.  The booking is actually lazier for the women.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Real life besties.


I know that. Why is she friends with her in kayfabe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know that. Why is she friends with her in kayfabe?


Im actually giving you that answer. Storywise there is no reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

People so fake outraged by that dean shit lol

Like shut up its a show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Because Alexa is retired.  And since she is retired, Nia isn't coming for her spot anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know that. Why is she friends with her in kayfabe?



Bitches be crazy booking.  I mean it's still not as bad as week 1 Braun tried to murder KO, then couple weeks later KO is out saving Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know that. Why is she friends with her in kayfabe?



Kayfabe or not, knowing Nia's track record better to be on the same side of the ring she's in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Because Alexa is retired.  And since she is retired, Nia isn't coming for her spot anymore.


Pretty sure it was Nia being a dumbass on a House Show that put Alexa on the shelf to begin with


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Fuck, they really going to give Nia a punch finisher then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Is it just me or is Nia wrestling super safe? Like her head butts look more obvious


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Her head butts are nothing but a push right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

I thought about a question and it had me dying

If tamina ever got inducted into the hall of fame...

What would they even highlight or bring up for her accomplishments


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Is it over?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean saving us from the Raw wanking


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I like Charly


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn seeing Rusev on this MMC Promo makes me realize how much WWE killed ALL his momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like Charly


She can get it.
Also she's decent at backstage interviews.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Is Bray Wyatt dead?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Plot twist

Dean gonna reveal a gay love they had between each other in the boiler room


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is Bray Wyatt dead?


Good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn seeing Rusev on this MMC Promo makes me realize how much WWE killed ALL his momentum.


Rusev did some of that himself.  When he started seriously trying to get his wife over. It made him a lot less cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Good


Damn tonight has been pretty grim .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

So this tag game going to last for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She can get it.
> Also she's decent at backstage interviews.


Cathy and Charly are great at what they do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

What's going on Renee??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this tag game going to last for the remainder of the night.


Its like the only thing RAW has going for it atm. Let them have this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this tag game going to last for the remainder of the night.


Better than that awful start. Was so boring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

The guy pissed himself so what, at least he didn't shit himself in public.  
This going to be a running joke then.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Bobby Roode sucks.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

You can see Roode's self respect slowly leaving his body there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

I fucking hate this company. Seriously? Is this what Vince gets off of?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I fucking hate this company. Seriously? Is this what Vince gets off of?


Vince was laughing his ass off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Vince at the age of 70+ still finds short kids peeing themselves funny. Goddamn that old man lost it


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

That piss segment was funny


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

He just thinks because he did it on screen to austin that everyone should do it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

They're having the revival jobbing to Lucha job party again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

I thought on Sunday Vince was gonna go with maverick having a choking fetish.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

The fuck is this? Faces making up rules to be a handicap match in their favour?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought on Sunday Vince was gonna go with maverick having a choking fetish.


The cameraman zoomed in on his boner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

What kind of stipulation is this? Revival better win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What kind of stipulation is this? Revival better win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The cameraman zoomed in on his boner.


Smh Dunn probably got off to it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

If I were the Revival, I would be looking at the calendar to see when my contract is up and then have some soul searching going on til then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Just trade Revival to SD. They deserve so much better than this fucking bullshit.
Fuck they honestly are better off quitting WWE. Best Tag Team in the World 2 years ago to this shit. Thanks Vince.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Tonight been funny af to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I were the Revival, I would be looking at the calendar to see when my contract is up and then have some soul searching going on til then.


This is all the Young bucks fault. They hypnotized Vince with the Fuck the Revival and Vince took it to heart.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Someone should tell vince that just because The Revival are old style tag team that would have fit in in old WCW/Jim Crockett era that they're not from there so having them job isn't buying old wcw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

No consensual penis making a guest appearance for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Tonight been funny af to me


I actually agree.  I don't expect anything good from Raw anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

This rams vs chiefs a classic


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanksgiving Feast Fight?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Charly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Well Titus with that easy pay check right there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Ambrose is playing mind games.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

LMAO Dean trolling Seth is too funny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda happy that she isn't boo'd again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda should be too hurt to be here tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Seth needs to stop being so lawful stupid, go to the commentary area, kidnap Renee and demand Dean come down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Lol "We want Becky" chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda looking like I robot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Seth needs to stop being so lawful stupid, go to the commentary area, kidnap Renee and demand Dean come down.


Dean proceeds to leave the arena .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Bitch got a chair stomped across her throat WHY is she still apparently healthy and walking 1 day later. FGS sell it. Have her out for a week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Taking shots at Becky isn't smart if they want Ronda to remain a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bitch got a chair stomped across her throat WHY is she still apparently healthy and walking 1 day later. FGS sell it. Have her out for a week.


She should have been off tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda is about to fight Dana or Ember or Mickie I guess.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean proceeds to leave the arena .



I wouldn't be mad, that would actually be true heel smarts.

Ronda starting an open challenge, not too bad.

Corbin isn't qualified.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be mad, that would actually be true heel smarts.


Plus people would be pissed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Corbin > Rousey


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Nah this lack of selling is actually pissing me off. Not even token bandages or anything are you fucking serious?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Please dont sacrifice Mickie


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Ronda a goat


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ronda sucks.


Sht the fuck up n go support the rams


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

The Chiefs are my team.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Please dont sacrifice Mickie


I'm expecting Mickie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Fuck you Vince


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

He couldn't list some of Mickie's accomplishments?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Tamina annoys me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Troll Bryan is going to be fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Thickie James


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Glorious!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Laborious instead of glorious is what I'm feeling right now with Roode and Gable.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I hate Drake Maverick with AOP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hate Drake Maverick with AOP.


I miss the old leader of AOP


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I will definitely watch the Paige movie.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will definitely watch the Paige movie.


Which one


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Which one


Shut up troll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I miss the old leader of AOP


Ellering was the GOAT. And apparently it wasn't even the travel issues that were the problem, he said he was fine with the schedule, but that he wanted more creative input in their booking (aka do it well)
Plus he had this air about him. This air of pure confidence and experience. Drake doesn't have that and AOP suffers as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

AOP should fire Drake tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2018)

BEER


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn. Vince made AOP a joke.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2018)

MONEYYYY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

AOPP.... fuck sakes, Vince look at what you done.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> AOPP.... fuck sakes, Vince look at what you done.


This is Bobby's Sisters all over again.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2018)

they really pissed that one away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

It's time to start firing members from WWE creative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellering was the GOAT. And apparently it wasn't even the travel issues that were the problem, he said he was fine with the schedule, but that he wanted more creative input in their booking (aka do it well)
> Plus he had this air about him. This air of pure confidence and experience. Drake doesn't have that and AOP suffers as a result.


Stupid Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

They made AOP a joke before their reign could even begin. Great job Vince. You fucking moron.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

This is the lazy way of setting up title contenders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

B Team found their calling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

The Authors of Pain, a team that’s supposed to be perceived as intimidating, is now being led around by a dude that pissed his pants.
“_AOPeePee_”
GG, WWE, GG.

Fire Drake and just start calling the The Authors of Pain again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


>



What the fuck.

I just watched a vid of someone laughing their ass of to the Michael Jackson ddt a few months ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Authors of Pain, a team that’s supposed to be perceived as intimidating, is now being led around by a dude that pissed his pants.
> “_AOPeePee_”
> GG, WWE, GG.
> 
> Fire Drake and just start calling the The Authors of Pain again.


I know how it could be fixed.  At TLC after they win , have the former return and have Authors beat him down as he announces the arrival of the Authors of Pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruby so ugly but i wanna smash


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2018)

Having the Riot Squad break the shades is tasteless.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

They need to push the Riott Squad imo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know how it could be fixed.  At TLC after they win , have the former return and have Authors beat him down as he announces the arrival of the Authors of Pain.


Yeah. Have them dominate Roode/Gable and then afterwards after they beat up Drake, Ellering can cut a promo about how they won't be associated with a joke like Drake and how they've gone back to what made them dominant on NXT because they let the main roster allure cloud their focus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Eww Ruby vs Natalya is ME.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eww Ruby vs Natalya is ME.


Nah. No way this goes on for 20 minutes. Gotta be at least 1 more segment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

This might be the last wrestling match of the night though.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Authors of Pain, a team that’s supposed to be perceived as intimidating, is now being led around by a dude that pissed his pants.
> “_AOPeePee_”
> GG, WWE, GG.
> 
> Fire Drake and just start calling the The Authors of Pain again.


d-d-did they really call them that??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> d-d-did they really call them that??


Yep. Crowd chanted it loudly and Vince laughed


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

The tag division actually got weaker tonight.  Imagine that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Uh Renee , your husband did some shadier shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Renee, what you just said to describe Ruby also goes to what your husband has been doing.  You have now right to talk.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Good nearfall.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruby was great in that match.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ellering was the GOAT. And apparently it wasn't even the travel issues that were the problem, he said he was fine with the schedule, but that he wanted more creative input in their booking (aka do it well)
> Plus he had this air about him. This air of pure confidence and experience. Drake doesn't have that and AOP suffers as a result.



AoP should kill Drake and have Ellering return.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Happy for Corbin.  It’s bullshit he has to beat Braun to get the general manager powers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Seriously what Division on RAW has any credibility? The Women's Division is a joke. The Tag scene is trash. The IC belt is JUST having its first feud in months. The Universal belt has the same 3 guys in the title scene for years but 1 of them is out indefinitely so its just the same 2 guys involved.
Like what actually is the point?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Dean going to the arena.

Renee: Oh no.

Vince has to be so damn deluded if he's trying to make us think Renee and Dean are just friends even when they confirmed their marriage multiple times on screen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seriously what Division on RAW has any credibility? The Women's Division is a joke. The Tag scene is trash. The IC belt is JUST having its first feud in months. The Universal belt has the same 3 guys in the title scene for years but 1 of them is out indefinitely so its just the same 2 guys involved.
> Like what actually is the point?


Everything on Smackdown is better.

So them losing 6-0 is pretty funny.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Renee has no credibility.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Hmm, Dean to close out the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

AJ is one of Vince’s guys.  Don’t kid yourself.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Ambrose learning from Naka and Bryan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2018)

Ambrose must have Naka on speed dial to learn that low blow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Low blows in WWE are super effective.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

At this rate the only thing that makes sense is that Seth got Renee pregnant.  She's basically siding with him over her husband.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

What is every Heel's obsession with low blows as of late?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Ambrose learning from Naka and Bryan.


Gotta learn from the best


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

All of this is justified when you remember Seth tried to kill Ambrose by Curb-Stomping his head through a cinderblock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> All of this is justified when you remember Seth tried to kill Ambrose by Curb-Stomping his head through a cinderblock



While true, you have to ask yourself this question "Does Vince remember that far back?".

Also from now on every Face in the company should go to the ring wearing a cup.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

Renee should help Ambrose win the title.  She can pretend to be disgusted by his actions.  But then assist him when he really needs it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2018)

I'll say one thing about the Seth/Dean feud.  At least they're not doing 1-2 matches against each other on each and every raw.  Unlike basically every other feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

This tweet by Ciampa is a fundamental difference between the main roster and NXT booking
The better you make the other guys look, the more it matters that you beat them.
Yeah NXT has jobbers and the like but they still go out of their way to hype up both people in a feud so when 1 wins the win actually means something.
Main roster would rather make one or both parties look like jokes for cheap laughs or clicks so when one does eventually win, who cares? They beat a joke so why should it matter?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'll say one thing about the Seth/Dean feud.  At least they're not doing 1-2 matches against each other on each and every raw.  Unlike basically every other feud.


Thankfully. I feel like they'll spam the matches between or involving the two after TLC though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 19, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Idk I also thought that was tasteless. Doesn't do anything for the show.
> 
> Don't have to verbally kick people in the balls with death to tell a good story.


Vince is stupid though so he thinks trying to be edgy AF is cool but it just comes off as cringy, desperate and tasteless


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

I read that as 10,000,000 for a second.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2018)

What’s this show after Raw?  It’s some country music show or something.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz better not get all the blame tomorrow night.  He got an elimination, so he carried his weight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz better not get all the blame tomorrow night.  He got an elimination, so he carried his weight.


I mean I agree with your sentiment but Rey and Shane got the eliminations, not Miz


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

> Miz directed Shane to the other corner. Shane performed Coast to Coast on Ziggler and pinned him at 18:10


Miz like legitimately busted his ass during the match.

And he was the only guy with a brain on Team Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz needs to by mania be holding the world title, even if it is WM opener match of the night against Bryan and winning it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)

This fake outrage over that Roman line


----------



## pat pat (Nov 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This fake outrage over that Roman line


What fake outrage?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)

pat pat said:


> What fake outrage?


Internet people being heated over that Dean line.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep. Crowd chanted it loudly and Vince laughed


 need fox to step in already.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Braun is legit having an operation on his elbow which is why they did the smash angle on raw last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Corbin bitched out Braun last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Braun is legit having an operation on his elbow which is why they did the smash angle on raw last night.


oh shit. How long will he be out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh shit. How long will he be out?


They say maybe back in time for TLC but defo back for the Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They say maybe back in time for TLC but defo back for the Rumble


oh wow. I thought they had another plan fuck up.

Still think they should have gone with dean vs Seth for universal title


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Becky is the champ though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky is the champ though.


glad THE MAN called them out on it.

Smh fucking WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2018)

Braun has bone spurs. So nothing that serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

What kind of asshole likes their own tweets?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2018)

Becky gonna reveal Ronda has burner accounts.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2018)

Penis envy?

Oh shit .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2018)

fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)

Besides Becky, most of these wrestlers corny on Social Media. Like quit quoting Eminem lyrics, Charlotte.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck


Becky isn't just the man she's a god!



Rukia said:


> What kind of asshole likes their own tweets?


This shit is why Ronda got booed at survivor series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2018)

Ronda probably unironically watches reality tv.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

> Team Blue is not doing well after being swept by Raw in the battle for brand supremacy at _Survivor Series_ on Sunday night. Just how does SmackDown LIVE's leadership plan to move the brand forward?
> 
> That's what The Miz is hoping to find out when he hosts Shane McMahon to get the "State of the State" tonight on "Miz TV." What will Shane McMahon have to say as Team Blue looks to move past the stunning outcome of Sunday night?



Miz is going to get fired tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>


broken image for me.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

*crosses fingers*  Shane to call himself a legend, Orton comes out RKO and punts him. Reminding him who the legend killer is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2018)

becky and bliss confirmed were fucking.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


does not work.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> becky and bliss confirmed were fucking.


I would pay to see that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> becky and bliss confirmed were fucking.


If there was like a tmz story about Bliss and Murphy splitting because Buddy found Becky and Alexa in bed together..

Dude that really would be Christmas come early.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

the OG theme for you know who.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> does not work.



Burn in my light.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> the OG theme for you know who.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Motorhead > this.  Especially when it became Steph's theme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Smackdown superstars that deserve the most blame for 0-6:

Charlotte
The Bar
Nakamura
Daniel Bryan
Samoa Joe
Naomi
Jeff Hardy
Rey Mysterio
Miz
Mandy Rose
Shane McMahon
Sonya Deville
Carmella
Asuka

That’s the blame order.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Motorhead > this.  Especially when it became Steph's theme.


Stephs was different thou


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Asuka was the MVP of the losing Smackdown team.  Or the Usos.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

This is 100% an apology to Liv Morgan.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown superstars that deserve the most blame for 0-6:
> 
> Charlotte
> The Bar
> ...



Shane should be top.  Not near the bottom because he's a non wrestler trying to fight since ego.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka was the MVP of the losing Smackdown team.  Or the Usos.


Usos actually won. They the MVPs. They should get put in the Tag Title Scene for their performance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Honestly SD's team composition was all wrong. RAW had monsters like Drew, Lashley and Braun and you're going with guys like Rey and Jeff over the likes of certified monster-killers like Orton?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Hmm, recap of the Flair/Rousy match.  Also will Shane go full egotistical heel tonight due to the sweep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Watching this beatdown recap really makes me annoyed that this potential "career-ending" beatdown didn't even fucking get Ronda selling it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Lol, Flair cutting a heel promo and getting cheers for it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

I like Paige.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Well Charlotte fined 100K so fair enough. 

Why are those two out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

I actually like the fine.  Makes wwe seem like a real sport for a second.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I actually like the fine.  Makes wwe seem like a real sport for a second.


Plus it also shows Paige was on board with Charlotte's actions otherwise she'd have suspended Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Plus it also shows Paige was on board with Charlotte's actions otherwise she'd have suspended Charlotte.


Yeah, she said she enjoyed it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

should have been 2 vs 1.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> should have been 2 vs 1.


She can beat up Peyton after the match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Billie Kay is terrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Lol, despite winning Charlotte wants more.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Remember when the IIconics were in a Fatal 4 Way for the Women's Title with Asuka and Nikki Cross and they had neutralized both Cross and Asuka and instead of letting one of them pin the other they tried to fuck with Asuka and cost themselves the title? Couldn't take them seriously after that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice Natural Selection.  Looked painful.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Remember when the IIconics were in a Fatal 4 Way for the Women's Title with Asuka and Nikki Cross and they had neutralized both Cross and Asuka and instead of letting one of them pin the other they tried to fuck with Asuka and cost themselves the title? Couldn't take them seriously after that.


I think they are untalented.  On the mic and in the ring.  Dana Brooke level bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

The Iconics should never eat up a quarter of Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Charlotte establishing the pecking order right now at the expense of the Iiconics.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Attempting to copy the Becky formula with Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Can someone explain to me why Rey has had mini mohawks on his mask for the past few weeks I've seen him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

If Paige was secretly cleared and she came out and gave Charlotte a Rampaige that would have gotten pop of the year from me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Attempting to copy the Becky formula with Charlotte.



Might a well.  I mean of the WWE four horsewomen only her and Becky remain relevant.  Kayfabe Sasha has a lesbian tsunder crush on Bayley and Bayley..........


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz needs to start a kill chain on Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz might get fired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Huh, a tag team of Miz and Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Huh, a tag team of Miz and Shane.


The division needs it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

The hell is this farce.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz and Shane got this.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Mocking a black and white tag team that are kayfabe brothers.  Must forget a certain multi time champions some consider best ever brothers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Time to demote Old Dog.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Poor Miz.  Done wrong as hell again.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

One hour special a day after it happens is an insult of the name Starrcade.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)

This shit is a 0/10 so far.

We need to sit and rethink our lives over

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Lol Woods rocking that 6-1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Smackdown is fucking over Joe, Miz, and Almas tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This shit is a 0/10 so far.
> 
> We need to sit and rethink our lives over


Charlotte stuff was alright even though its obvious they are giving her Becky's shit.
Miz/Shane stuff I think will go somewhere but they handled it badly today.
And we're going to get the usual holiday special match nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown is fucking over Joe, Miz, and Almas tbh.


Joe should've beaten AJ. Miz should beat Bryan at Mania. Almas should beat Rey and Jeff before winning the US Title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Why the fuck does it look like Fox did that promo under duress.   And why do I want to destroy my TV every time they show a Mix Match Garbage promo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This shit is a 0/10 so far.
> 
> We need to sit and rethink our lives over


Miz made that okay.  But it was a goofball comedy segment.  I thought there would be major repercussions after Smackdown performed poorly at Survivor Series!

And you can’t have the Iconics eating up 30minutes of your show!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why the fuck does it look like Fox did that promo under duress.   And why do I want to destroy my TV every time they show a Mix Match Garbage promo.


Mixed match challenge isn’t fun anymore.  Miz and Asuka are the only fun team now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz made that okay.  But it was a goofball comedy segment.  I thought there would be major repercussions after Smackdown performed poorly at Survivor Series!
> 
> And you can’t have the Iconics eating up 30minutes of your show!


Idgaf  miz was in the segment.
Nothing was answered and our times were wasted.

0/10

Im assuming shane vs miz at mania tho?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Amen Xavier Amen!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Big E with that turkey.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Idgaf  miz was in the segment.
> Nothing was answered and our times were wasted.
> 
> 0/10
> ...


Seems like it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Why are The New Day the ones posturing against The Bar when Usos were the sole survivors? Shouldn't it be Usos beefing with the tag champs?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Nikki Bella needs to start worrying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm really fucking impressed with Brock's Survivor Series match.  When this guy is motivated.  He can just go out there and have a great match.  He sells better than anyone in the company too tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't blame Brock for having boring matches with Braun.  (His Wrestlemania match with Goldberg was great!)

I 100% blame Braun.  Braun isn't ready.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

It's time for a lot of that talent to do some soul searching when their contracts are up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

New Day gonna get a tag shot when Usos have been the best tag team on the main roster for a while now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Poor Claudio.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Ngl I miss singles action Cesaro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank god for the Paige movie.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

This is secret code for her banging Cena isn't it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Need Randall, Bryan and maybe Almas/Usos to make this SD not a complete waste of time.
Honestly I don't know why I bother with the SD before a major holiday. They are ALWAYS garbage


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Good for Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Need Randall, Bryan and maybe Almas/Usos to make this SD not a complete waste of time.
> Honestly I don't know why I bother with the SD before a major holiday. They are ALWAYS garbage


45 minutes to turn this around.

I saw Asuka and Naomi.  So I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Naomi to eat the pin and Asuka kills her afterwards please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Naomi to eat the pin and Asuka kills her afterwards please.


I expect Mandy to abandon Sonya actually.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

This is a really bad show though.  An hour of the ladies wrestling.  And the heel teams frankly aren't very good.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Mandy and Sonya suffered from Paige retirement.  They in hindsight should have stayed in NXT a bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Mandy and Sonya suffered from Paige retirement.  They in hindsight should have stayed in NXT a bit longer.


They got called up to be her posse.  Riott Squad is a lot better off than Absolution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Well that's probably about it for Absolution and about it for all four of those women's credibility.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They got called up to be her posse.  Riott Squad is a lot better off than Absolution.



I still wonder if one of the two groups were supposed to be for Emma before she just upped and left a few weeks before their co-callups.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Wouldn't be too pleased to have purchased a ticket to this show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I still wonder if one of the two groups were supposed to be for Emma before she just upped and left a few weeks before their co-callups.


I doubt it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

At least this heel version of Daniel Bryan isn't a no chanter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Finally, something worthwhile


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Didn't even hit the correct rope and Show plops on the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2018)

How awesome would a Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega match be?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Holy shit, DB speaking in the third person.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> How awesome would a Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega match be?



I'm more worried if somehow The Elite decided to accept WWE contracts that they'll all be linked to Fin because Bullet club even though only the Young Bucks were there at the same time as Devitt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Bryan is right about the fans

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

All this third person here I am thinking they might go full Danielson in his name.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

This is a good promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Hmm, me thinks I should try this third person talk here on the forums for a bit as a new gimmick.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, me thinks I should try this third person talk here on the forums for a bit as a new gimmick.



You'll just come off as a cheap Rock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Miz was right about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Miz was right about Daniel Bryan.



When is the Miz wrong about anything that mattered?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> When is the Miz wrong about anything that mattered?


He was right about Cena, about Cena and Nikki, right about Bryan (in the past and now) and he'll be right about Shane when Shane goes full ego

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm not sure who has been more correct over the years.

The Miz about Cena, Bryan, etc or Heenan about Hogan back in the 80s and 90s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You'll just come off as a cheap Rock.



True but the big differences would be that I don't mind Vin Diesel and I wasn't involved in Skyscraper.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Remember Ray, you're facing the guy who claimedd your baby's daddy and BFF is in hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Hopefully Randy does something really vile tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Becky not here for no bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Pull off the mask, remember Ray already lost a mask match so is technically cheating reusing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully Randy does something really vile tonight.


Should unmask Rey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Pull off the mask, remember Ray already lost a mask match so is technically cheating reusing it.



I remember that one, it was to Kevin Nash if I recall.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I remember that one, it was to Kevin Nash if I recall.



Indeed it was. Then you had Rey, Konnan, Kidman all hanging out as Filthy animals faction.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Rey trying to protect his anominity...

*Puts on WCW stuff on the network post NWO reunion.*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Get him Randy!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

RKO!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Punt him!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

That RKO Outta Nowhere is so so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh look, Rey selling that chair injury.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look, Rey selling that chair injury.


Ronda should pay attention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

Someone should go to a smackdown event with a bunch of papers that could get past security.  Put it together and have it showing what Rey looks like unmasked right in front of the camera where all the kids can see.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

SD started off alright, sucked in the middle but the Bryan and Orton/Mysterio matches were good. So all in all I'd rate it as sub-average.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll put it in wrestletalk terms as smack-bang in the middle


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Thumbs down show.

4/10.

I agree with LT about the good stuff.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> How awesome would a Daniel Bryan vs Kenny Omega match be?


They already had a couple, Omega was a little green at the time but they would need a proper build up opposed to a ine off likw Bryan-Lesnar. Id prefer it under the old ROH pure rules.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

I don’t believe Omega and the Bucks are coming to wwe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe Omega and the Bucks are coming to wwe.


Something about Bucks just pisses me off. Like they are very talented in-ring and are fairly charismatic but I just get pissed off whenever I see them.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Something about Bucks just pisses me off. Like they are very talented in-ring and are fairly charismatic but I just get pissed off whenever I see them.


I agree.  They piss me off.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2018)

Ewww hell no. This dude is nasty as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Who has been in the news in the last week?   Cass, Enzo, Ellsworth..

See a pattern here?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2018)

Braun removed from the Mixed Match Challenge.  What a fucking train wreck this show has been this season!

Owens, Braun, Sasha, Alexa all replaced.  AJ has missed a week.  I think a couple of other people might have missed a week.  That is brutal.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Something about Bucks just pisses me off. Like they are very talented in-ring and are fairly charismatic but I just get pissed off whenever I see them.


I think they're the definition of pro wrestling but inside the ring they just don't do it for me, im sure my opinion would change if i see them in person though.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I'll say one thing about the Seth/Dean feud.  At least they're not doing 1-2 matches against each other on each and every raw.  Unlike basically every other feud.


Ugh, that and 50/50 booking.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Did you see that wrestler get knocked out with a brick?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2018)

Who knew this cecil turtle looking fuck was a pedo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

> Champion Daniel Bryan made his first title defense after last night's WWE  tapings at the Staples Center in Los Angeles. Bryan retained via disqualification over The Miz. It was noted that Bryan worked as a heel while Miz worked as the babyface


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

> In a dark match after SmackDown last night, a heel Daniel Bryan defended the WWE title against a face Miz. Miz won by DQ after Bryan gave him a low blow, but Miz was able to hit his own low blow on Bryan and sent the crowd – which was fully behind The Miz – home happy.



It's like really funny to imagine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta stall it out so the fights can have MUH MEANINGS into them.


Gay


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Bobby Roode is such a fucking embarrassment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

And AOPP is trash.  A guy that pissed his pants manages them.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And AOPP is trash.  A guy that pissed his pants manages them.


they were nothing like this in NXT. Vince can't book!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And AOPP is trash.  A guy that pissed his pants manages them.


Shut up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And AOPP is trash.  A guy that pissed his pants manages them.


>Have them massacre Roode and Gable at TLC (Roode turns on Gable the next day)
>Akam hoists Drake onto his shoulder to celebrate
>Ellering comes out while the AOP Theme is playing
>He gives thumbs down signal
>AOP hit Drake with their finisher
>They leave the ring and pose with Ellering on the ramp
>Next day have Ellering cut a promo that AOP can't be associated with a joke and they realized it and went back to their roots.
>Have him specifically refer to them as the Authors of Pain. AOP is an abbreviation not their name FGS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Have them massacre Roode and Gable at TLC (Roode turns on Gable the next day)
> >Akam hoists Drake onto his shoulder to celebrate
> >Ellering comes out while the AOP Theme is playing
> >He gives thumbs down signal
> ...


It all sounds pretty good.  WWE has to care about them to go through with it though.

And AOP vs Roode and Gable sounds like a pre-show match to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwing more dirt onto the grave.   Holy shit, the kid has a pin on the guy now giving him potty tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Happened after Smackdown.

WWE is really short of babyfaces if they have to send Miz out there to thank LA fans for the last 4 nights.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm surprised Dave says a negative word on WWE after he got slammed by several starts a few months ago


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Becky beating the fuck out of Shawn.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Becky beating the fuck out of Shawn.


Man shawn should have known better than to challenge the man. He can't even see which way she's coming with those cockeyes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

These chumps never learn.  They can't handle the man!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2018)

Half the episodes of DBZ were characters roaring to power up while multiple flashbacks were happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

There aren’t really flashbacks in dbz. There’s a recap at the beginning of the episode,  maybe they take a second to remind us that Krillin was killed.  But those really aren’t the same as the flashbacks in Naruto.

And power ups can be cool.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah idk what's going on with Naruto/Boruto and the filler. They don't even try to write the manga and have the filler at least be subplots of cannon things.

How can you not give a darn that much. lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Filler destroyed Naruto anime for me.  I think some bad creative choices were made too.  But damn.  Filler really ruined that series.  They had like a year straight of fucking filler!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2018)

Yeah I think there's more filler than cannon episodes. smh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Outside of the usual suspects (Fate Stay Night, Cowboy Bebop, Evangelion, Angel Beats).. what are the best anime’s out there?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 21, 2018)

Can't even say, well SD is better than Raw. Anymore


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Can't even say, well SD is better than Raw. Anymore


SD is slumping.  Raw has been bad forever.

Roman, Zayn, Owens, Bliss are out.  And even Strowman will probably miss some time now.  And no one is over enough to step in and replace them.  So you have a poorly written show with a bunch of tepid characters that can’t get a reaction to save their lives.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 21, 2018)

This is gonna be such a good Wrestlemania match if WWE don't fuck it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)

Daniel Bryan begging off.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Outside of the usual suspects (Fate Stay Night, Cowboy Bebop, Evangelion, Angel Beats).. what are the best anime’s out there?


GTO, Gintama, Trigun, Golgo 13, Legend of the Galactic Heroes and Space fucking Cobra!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

I loved Outlaw Star when I was a kid.  Great show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Not to throw shade at her or anything.  But Sasha Banks really should be the primary antagonist of the Paige movie.

I look at that trailer and it’s really fucking sad that Paige is done.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Zelina Vega is such a fucking awesome promo.  Even when she’s playing AJ Lee.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I loved Outlaw Star when I was a kid.  Great show.


 Outlaw Star is underrated as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2018)

Honorable mentions to the madhouse masterpieces like Hajime no Ippo, Kaiji, Monster and HxH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Honorable mentions to the madhouse masterpieces like Hajime no Ippo, Kaiji, Monster and HxH.


Started Hajime again and damn the art is still good


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Happy thanksgiving!


Don't let Thanksgiving distract you from the fact that Drake Maverick pissed his pants.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm at la airport myself.  I wish I was going somewhere cool.  Nope.  Oklahoma City.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm at la airport myself.  I wish I was going somewhere cool.  Nope.  Oklahoma City.


I'm flying back to Georgia today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I'm at la airport myself.  I wish I was going somewhere cool.  Nope.  Oklahoma City.


Going to an OKC game?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2018)

Why the fuck are you weirdos traveling on the day of thanksgiving


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the fuck are you weirdos traveling on the day of thanksgiving


Worked yesterday.

Down to three vacation days for the year.  Using those on a trip to Hawaii in December.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Going to an OKC game?


Probably not.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

BetterChecking it out on NBC to see people who never watch pronounce it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

@WhatADrag the thanksgiving parade will never have a Naruto balloon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

WWE shady asf for not admitting that she can't wrestle anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Here comes Goku balloon . After Pikachu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Anime is mainstream now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

They pronounced saiyans as sai yans :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

I still remember my dad saying "gozaimasu" when we were in Japan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I still remember my dad saying "gozaimasu" when we were in Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>


Issa parody account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Issa parody account


Oh thank god


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Started Hajime again and damn the art is still good


Ippo has aged very well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ippo has aged very well.



Thats why I like it so far besides the great fights.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2018)

Adam cole sucks as bears back up QB


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

Does Soultaker still hate Undisputed Era?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Does Soultaker still hate Undisputed Era?


not UE , just adam cole .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2018)

They changed Ambrose vs Rollins from a street fight to a cage match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia’s dad confirmed for weeaboo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2018)

Becky reaching them goat levels.

Wwe better go with her instead of forcing shit with others stubborn old fuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2018)

I hear Brock is facing Rollins at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They changed Ambrose vs Rollins from a street fight to a cage match



Then they'll just throw weapons into the ring and it'll basically just be an assylum match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And AOPP is trash.  A guy that pissed his pants manages them.


Aop is generic af.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 22, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shut up.



Feel like it's Rukia's goal to have one of us to tell him this once a day.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky reaching them goat levels.
> 
> Wwe better go with her instead of forcing shit with others stubborn old fuck



Becky is pushing it. But this kind of social media promos suck. Live promos on tv are much better.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2018)

Hahaha that's gold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)

Lars is finished.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 23, 2018)

LOOOL Lars about to get the most humiliating big man run since brodus clay and lord hentai!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOOOL Lars about to get the most humiliating big man run since brodus clay and lord hentai!



lol something wrong with him. I just read about some of the comments he made on the other account. From the article:

“Oh, you’re black? No wonder all you can do is copy and paste,” he said along with a grinning emoji from 2007.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 23, 2018)

Vince loves shit like this 

He getting pushed to the moon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 23, 2018)

Lars gonna get a gimmick where he’s a chronic masturbater.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2018)

The ruthless aggression era Steph was best looking Steph


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol something wrong with him. I just read about some of the comments he made on the other account. From the article:
> 
> “Oh, you’re black? No wonder all you can do is copy and paste,” he said along with a grinning emoji from 2007.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2018)

Cole fangasming over the miz while today acts like he never liked him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)

Is announcing Roode and Gable vs AOPP meant to get me to tune into Raw this week?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2018)

What you don't want Gable squashed?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't care about any of those 4 guys.  They won't convince me to watch a 4 hour show.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is announcing Roode and Gable vs AOPP meant to get me to tune into Raw this week?



.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2018)

What the hell is AOPP?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)

NXT UK TAKEOVER in January.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2018)

Wrong side of the country for me to go x.x


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2018)

Raiden said:


> lol something wrong with him. I just read about some of the comments he made on the other account. From the article:
> 
> “Oh, you’re black? No wonder all you can do is copy and paste,” he said along with a grinning emoji from 2007.


Everyone shows their true colors once they're online. smh lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2018)

Miz is fucking garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2018)

"I need you to go to the gym, not drive by it. Aye bra this is your man talking"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2018)

So Bray Wyatt came back at Starcade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2018)

Booker's honesty is refreshing.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Bray Wyatt came back at Starcade



Replacing Braun I bet.

The fact that Rey is in WWE and he was at Starcades that mattered must make him feel like "WTF is this shit I am at." if he turned up there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2018)

Wwe2k19 dope af


----------



## James Bond (Nov 25, 2018)

High recommend taking the time and listening to this podcast with Joe Rogan and Jake "the Snake" Roberts, some of the stuff this man went through jesus christ


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2018)

James Bond said:


> High recommend taking the time and listening to this podcast with Joe Rogan and Jake "the Snake" Roberts, some of the stuff this man went through jesus christ


Heard it the day it came out. 

Good shit.

Jake is alpha af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

So they are airing Starrcade now from yesterday's taping.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Hmm, starting off with an Elias and Ric Flair segment that's getting interrupted by Nia, Tamina, Fox, and Mickie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Moon teaming with Bayley and Banks I can understand but what is Dana doing there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Moon teaming with Bayley and Banks I can understand but what is Dana doing there.


Creative doesn't understand either


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

Are they finally going to let Joe beat AJ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Creative doesn't understand either



Well at least Dana gets a W in her record for tonight.

Production tonight looks like it's from rebuild TNA for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh look continuity at work as Rey is wearing a neck brace from a chair attack. Hmm, me thinking something similar should have happen to a certain someone back on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

FFS why is Nakamura still dressed like a Nurse?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

I love that Face Miz is still an asshole


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

So Resev coming in as a face.   Also love Naka"Arcade?" reply to Starrcade.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

Rusev Day isn't the same without English


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev Day isn't the same without English



True, creative really fucked up hard on that one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Lol, so Naka get's his nut hit via accidental headbutt by Miz.   So Rey and Rusev take the win from that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2018)

Are the ever gong to let Joe use that Muscle Buster.   So AJ wins the bout via submission.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2018)

If I was Joe I would ask never to face AJ in a match in WWE ever again. Man has completely been bitched out by AJ


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are the ever gong to let Joe use that Muscle Buster.   So AJ wins the bout via submission.



I'd think Muscle Buster is one of those banned moves by Vince because sponsors might freak out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 25, 2018)

As noted in the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the contraption that Maverick used to produce fake urine didn’t work as expected.

During the sequence, you can see Maverick adjusting the device in an attempt to remedy the problem. Supposedly it wasn’t enough to fix the issue so Maverick, being the consummate professional he is, purposely urinated himself in order to make sure the angle went off as planned.


Drake Maverick has a positive reputation backstage as a great team player, so his commitment to his role at that moment may have some credence to it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2018)

Jesus christ!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Joe tapped out to AJ?  And they loaded it on the network???  Ouch.  Poor Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

Aj beating joe for fun now


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2018)

he's the only fat person who doesn't win  and fat owens perhaps


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

A cage match uploaded to the network.  AJ should have just escaped.  Instead Joe taps out.  Again!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2018)

what is your honest opinion on Aleister Black? do you guys think he'd win the UC or WWE title in the future if he gets called up?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> what is your honest opinion on Aleister Black? do you guys think he'd win the UC or WWE title in the future if he gets called up?


He needs to get in shape.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

NXT Takeover the most watched show on the network last weekend, beating Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NXT Takeover the most watched show on the network last weekend, beating Survivor Series.


I heard.

Once Becky/Ronda was canceled.  I no longer cared about the event tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I heard Drake Maverick peed his pants for real because the device didn’t work.  So he peed his pants to save the segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> lmao


That's years old.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> NXT Takeover the most watched show on the network last weekend, beating Survivor Series.


They only count people who watched the replays, im sure most watched SS live and replayed Takeover before or after. Makes sense takeover would get more replay views with it airing on saturday evening.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> He needs to get in shape.



wait. what do you mean? he's fat?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> wait. what do you mean? he's fat?


I think Black could have a better physique.  Definitely.  He’s not Scott Dawson fat though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Black could have a better physique.  Definitely.  He’s not Scott Dawson fat though.



he's a kick boxer you can't expect him to have the same body as chris masters


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2018)

Seth Rollins doing an open challenge tonight lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Seth Rollins doing an open challenge tonight lol.


Dean will interfere causing a DQ. Actually willing to bet money on this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Bray Wyatt will probably be the most interesting thing tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean will interfere causing a DQ. Actually willing to bet money on this



Dean should have a "I hate you, but I'm the only one allowed to beat you." thing for the next few weeks with the IC title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Welp starting off Raw with talk, again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Corbin bitched out Strowman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I never thought these guys would be the top four heels on Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I never thought these guys would be the top four heels on Raw.



Come on man, you've included Rush.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Don’t talk Bobby!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Come on man, you've included Rush.


That’s how bad it is.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Well that's Bobby's current career here on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I do prefer Elias as a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

What's with this beta male thing? Did Vince learn a new word?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What's with this beta male thing? Did Vince learn a new word?


Probably


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Probably


Damn guess next week he'll make wrestlers say cuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Commentary giving props to Lio Fucking Rush for Lashly's Almighty gimmick.   Fuck sakes, such blasphemy being allowed to to said on air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn guess next week he'll make wrestlers say cuck



Why, WWE let Cass go so there went any chance of forming the Cuckhold Redeemers stable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why, WWE let Cass go so there went any chance of forming the Cuckhold Redeemers stable.


Well Vince will probably take it to Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

So why are heels winning every week?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

This is a smart way to bury Elias.

Where is Finn Balor though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

What is the point of all of this.   Honestly you are just eating air time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is the point of all of this.   Honestly you are just eating air time.


You answered your own question.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Where's Fin or anyone else that's against these guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is a smart way to bury Elias.
> 
> Where is Finn Balor though?



Corbin repossessed his fun house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Where's Fin or anyone else that's against these guys?


They'll team up next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

They should change the name of this show to "Endless heat"


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Where's Fin or anyone else that's against these guys?


I remember when babyfaces used to help other babyfaces.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

We need Demon King.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Heel GM abusing power and getting a coalition of guys together to slowly decimate the bayfaces? Get enough people involved and this could be a 5v5 Match. Maybe y'know at a certain PPV based on Survival Tag Matches or some shit like that as opposed to just a clusterfuck of dead brand war shit that got old after the first time.
Seriously Corbin, Drew, Lashley, Ziggler and 1 More Heel (Ambrose?) vs. Braun, Balor, Elias, Wyatt and 1 More Face (Rollins?) would've been a SS 5v5 with an actual story behind it


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean up after the commercials.  Expect Renee to fake ignorance again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Demon King , Destroyer of Worlds and The Broken one teaming would be great


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I remember when babyfaces used to help other babyfaces.



That type of creativity requires thought and logic, and it's the WWE creative team and Vince, and they are afraid of such so no.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Dean up after the commercials.  Expect Renee to fake ignorance again.


SHE BETTER NOT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Wait why is Dean with a physician?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Someone should put Renee through a table. I want to see if her bumping is as pedestrian as her commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep. Alexa's done in ring. This is how they'll transition her to be permanent GM


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

Open challenges is so fucking lazy and stupid.

It was only cool when Cena did it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

jesus fucking christ more heel authority


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

They cut off that line


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> jesus fucking christ more heel authority


Bliss should be a babyface in this role.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Someone should put Renee through a table. I want to see if her bumping is as pedestrian as her commentary.


Better or worse than DIxie Carter?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

The fuck are they doing to Dean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss should be a babyface in this role.


Nah Paige has that covered. Heel Bliss is necessary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Renee sleeps with the man and still don't know shit about him LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

These Lucha fucks are on. I'm gonna go do something else for a bit. They genuinely piss me off. Like actual channel changing levels.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

This needs to lead to a heel turn from Renee.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

its that new Cena movie.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

remember when the Revival was interesting?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Renee sleeps with the man and still don't know shit about him LMAOOOOOOOOOO



It's also damning on Renee that her husband is taking shots you would normally take when visiting a third world country.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Still remember when he was in FCW that they were starting a feud between Dean and Foley.  But Foley wasn't cleared for it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

I wonder if the revival are the pair that are planning to leave WWE to go to Elite new thing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

These guys are trash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> remember when the Revival was interesting?



Remember when anyone was interesting


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Still trying to figure out how Revival are heels and Lucha are faces when 3v2 it's supposed to be heels with advantage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Remember when anyone was interesting


Raw has nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Renee justifying babyface advantage is pretty bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Revival counting those days when their contracts are up.   Fuck sakes, to do this to them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

If I'm Dash and Dawson, I'm asking Vince for my resignation right now


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I believe Anderson and Gallows are the WWE superstars talking to Elite Wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Vince is a cuck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm done watching.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I believe Anderson and Gallows are the WWE superstars talking to Elite Wrestling.



Both are likely.  One is being treated as a joke and the other are just not being used.  Although yeah Anderson and Gallows would make more sense since Bullet club history overlapse with most of the elite.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Sell that merch Bayley!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Bayley and Banks should just make out in that skit.  Get more people to purchase the WWE crap they're selling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Seth can you do your open challenge shit so we can all tune off this travesty of a show?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bayley and Banks should just make out in that skit.  Get more people to purchase the WWE crap they're selling.


Why would Stanks make out with a child?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bayley and Banks should just make out in that skit.  Get more people to purchase the WWE crap they're selling.


I would have Sasha try to make out with Bayley.  But Bayley angrily pushes her off.  “How many times do I have to tell you?!  I don’t swing that way!”  Bayley walks off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey kids.

I just heard they already fucked up heel Ambrose.

Not surprised.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why would Stanks make out with a child?


She was thirsting for that jail bait ass for months and the pay off went like a premature ejaculation.  Fucking close the deal now during the holiday season.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> I just heard they already fucked up heel Ambrose.
> 
> Not surprised.


The heel gimmick for Ambrose is that he wears a surgical mask because he doesn’t want to get gross germs from the fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> She was thirsting for that jail bait ass for months and the pay off went like a premature ejaculation.  Fucking close the deal now during the holiday season.


Well to be fair , chasing a mentally challenged kid is too easy a prey for Sasha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well to be fair , chasing a mentally challenged kid is too easy a prey for Sasha



Dammit man, I'm drinking here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Kill this skit please dammit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Really boring segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Dashing Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

She's still fucking talking?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man, I'm drinking here.


Unless..... Vince decides that its hot


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

I think Ronda should always be in battle mode. no smiles, no `hi people`, just be 100% business.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Ronda’s eyes!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Fuck sakes, is Ronda suffering from an eye infection.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I think Ronda should always be in battle mode. no smiles, no `hi people`, just be 100% business.


This is what I hate. Her smiley face is dumb. Worked for her when she started but now she needs to be badass mode.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Does Ronda have yellow makeup on??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

A lesbian joke? But thats not PG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Sooo many heels...


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Time to turn Mickie face again?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Alexa has her work cut out for her to make any of this interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Vince skits for Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Bobby Roode is a joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Alexa has her work cut out for her to make any of this interesting.


True especially when she can't do that for herself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

AOPP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

AOP is being lead by a guy that was pinned by a two year old.  And now they are trying to justify the pissing joke in that horrid skit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> AOP is being lead by a guy that was pinned by a two year old.  And now they are trying to justify the pissing joke in that horrid skit.



I really hope most people left. This show sucks dick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Charlie looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

10K robe.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> 10K robe.....


They probably meant it in Mexican money


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Who is John Cena fighting at tlc?  It seems like he would want to face someone to promote Bumblebee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

More pissing jokes? Come on Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Somebody. Please kill Vince. Please.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Just wrestle Bobby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> More pissing jokes? Come on Vince



Gotta please the masses...... nvm it's just one guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Vince is a grown ass 70 year old man still finding bowel jokes funny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Open Q&A forum with Sasha and Bayley...... yeah like that skit's going to turn out well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

I just realized that Dean's you smell lines are Vinnie Mac's


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Open Q&A forum with Sasha and Bayley...... yeah like that skit's going to turn out well.


Maybe they make out?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Open Q&A forum with Sasha and Bayley...... yeah like that skit's going to turn out well.


What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> remember when the Revival was interesting?



No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

So why didn't you do anything when Braun last week and Elias this week were getting ganged up 3v1 by Corbin and co.?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What exactly does that mean?



Track record on how creative has treated Sasha and Bayley currently will play a major part of how that skit will turn out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So why didn't you do anything when Braun last week and Elias this week were getting ganged up 3v1 by Corbin and co.?


Obviously jealous of his opportunities


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Wait No Way Jose is still in WWE?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

This show literally just finds way to shit the bed more with each passing match/skit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Fuck man this is even worse than early 90s WWF


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

No Way Jose vs. Jinder, my God what the fuck happened to RAW?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm not even joking. This has the potential to be the WOAT RAW of the decade.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

This is the worst stretch of Raw I can remember.  Ever.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm not even joking. This has the potential to be the WOAT RAW of the decade.


I haven’t liked a single thing tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t liked a single thing tonight.


Agreed. Usually even in stuff I can dislike I can find positives but there's been nothing. Absolutely zero worthwhile tonight. Its actually amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Does the crowd look bored?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So why didn't you do anything when Braun last week and Elias this week were getting ganged up 3v1 by Corbin and co.?



He wasn’t talking about wrestling, he’s talking about LGBTQ rights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Still an hour to go


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Does the crowd look bored?



I think the Nia skit killed any enthusiasm and then Spud pissing on a "10K" robe finished the job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

People in this thread really gonna be fake outraged that the two vanilla midgets of the Revival are jobbing to other vanilla midgets.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People in this thread really gonna be fake outraged that the two vanilla midgets of the Revival are jobbing to other vanilla midgets.


I don’t care about them.

They are lousey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes!!! The Seth segment is next . Oh merciful god


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

I’m gonna love Lars Sullivan’s “I fap to Steph” gimmick. It’ll probably get him a WM match with HHH.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I study Renee’s face when Dean is mentioned.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

The poster Dean should apologize for the wrestler Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The poster Dean should apologize for the wrestler Dean.


Your trolling posts are getting as weak as Vince's pee jokes .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Booker T and Golddust were actually funny.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The poster Dean should apologize for the wrestler Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok once this is over its time to turn off Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your trolling posts are getting as weak as Vince's pee jokes .


Weak stream is a treatable condition.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I’m gonna love Lars Sullivan’s “I fap to Steph” gimmick. It’ll probably get him a WM match with HHH.


Lars the new Festus?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

HOW MANY FUCKING TIMES MUST WE SEE THIS MATCH?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HOW MANY FUCKING TIMES MUST WE SEE THIS MATCH?


I was even hoping it was Cena for christ sake. Anyone new


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HOW MANY FUCKING TIMES MUST WE SEE THIS MATCH?



As many times as Vince thinks we need to watch to, which will probably mean until Vinnie Mac's death.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Fuck this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Mustafa Ali, Cedric Alexander, TJP, a NXT callup for one of those one off cameos, Wyatt, Balor, literally anyone else would've been better than this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mustafa Ali, Cedric Alexander, TJP, a NXT callup for one of those one off cameos, Wyatt, Balor, literally anyone else would've been better than this


Vince amnesia starting to show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Can commentary please be fucking consistent. Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can commentary please be fucking consistent. Holy shit.


Least its actually entertaining to listen to.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

The crowd must be full of drunk casuals.  Why would they cheer that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Oh look, Seth kicked out of a finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lol this crowd is entertained by simplicity


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

The crowd is making wwe believe that this match is okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Seth's master plan is to come into the PPV sick so Dean will have a hard time wrestling him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Lol Seth tanks a Zig-Zag and spiked DDT but doesn't even use his finisher and wins? LMAO


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Renee just cheered the guy her husband hates.  She's the best wife ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

ref looks like Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

I like the finish actually.  That combo should usually be enough.  Kicking out at two and no-selling the superplex is idiotic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm actually annoyed at WWE's inability to have Seth sell finishers now. Like I don't even get excited if he gets hit with a finisher because I'm like "oh that's the first, he'll be fine"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like the finish actually.  That combo should usually be enough.  Kicking out at two and no-selling the superplex is idiotic.


They need to stop having him use it every damn match and make it a permanent finisher when its used.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

This segment could be the new Bayley, it’s your life.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Anyway I'm done with RAW. Seth vs. a new opponent was all I cared about and WWE managed to kill even that by having it be Ziggler for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Alexa looks really thin.  She is wasting away.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Here comes the plants


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

About fucking time one of Seth’s 373746373377337 moves that look like finishers finishes someone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow, a Q&A involving plants in the crowd.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Renee just cheered the guy her husband hates.  She's the best wife ever!



Vince’s plan is to make us hate Dean for being a cuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Kill this skit please.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Wait Dana.... Wasn't she teaming with Bailey and Sasha over the weekend?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Bayley should confirm that she’s no longer a virgin, but that she still hasn’t been kissed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Isn’t there like a storyline where Renee flirts with Seth because she is scared of Dean.  But it’s all a ruse?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Kill these Mix Match promos please.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

Renee should confirm that she’s still a Virgin which would explain why she doesn’t know shit about her husband and it gives Dean heel heat for not sleeping with his wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2018)

Love this


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Balor is the definition of a vanilla midget.  He should be the demon every night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Did any part of that kick even hit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2018)

Crowd so out of it, no reaction for the post attack.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

WOAT RAW of the year possibly the decade. Vince needs to be put down for his own good. Dunn needs to be fired. Creative need to be sacked.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Total overhaul needed.

The wrestlers outside of Rollins are mailing it in too.  Send some of them to NXT.  And cut 10 performers.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Why aren’t they going off script?  I seriously want to know.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> Because that did wonders for Big Cass.


Cass is awful though. On and off script.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

all I know is this Raw gave me a headache.  

I'm hoping that Vince sees all that and goes , "Whelp I'm done. I can't even justify this show." 


Then leaves the production side  to just stay as a CEO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all I know is this Raw gave me a headache.
> 
> I'm hoping that Vince sees all that and goes , "Whelp I'm done. I can't even justify this show."
> 
> ...


As if Vince's dumbass wasn't clapping with glee at that retarded piss segment


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 26, 2018)

Edge and Christian Show >>>>>> RAW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

Vince really does need to look into a mirror.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As if Vince's dumbass wasn't clapping with glee at that retarded piss segment


damn man. He's like Michael Jackson, he never had a childhood so he's trying to create one at his age 

Kinda sad


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2018)

And HHH and Stephanie need to force his old ass out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And HHH and Stephanie need to force his old ass out.


Offer him all the pics of Roman and Cena in his room so he can go fap to them :


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 26, 2018)

According to Chyna, HHH is the one into watersports. Dunno why anyone is blaming Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why aren’t they going off script?  I seriously want to know.



No job protection.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WOAT RAW of the year possibly the decade. Vince needs to be put down for his own good. Dunn needs to be fired. Creative need to be sacked.



This is crazy because I thought SD last week was the worst show of the decade


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This is crazy because I thought SD last week was the worst show of the decade


SD was pretty WOAT-tier too but I said before I tune out the Holiday shows because WWE decides to be extra autistic on those on purpose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2018)

Even reddit was fed up of Dolph v. Rollins
Also it really makes the title look bad when its the same 2 guys answering the open challenge for the belt everytime


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't even know where to begin. . . .

I feel like Vince tries his hardest to have a horrible show.

I miss when I used to be excited for wrestling... Shit would be the positive in a breh's life when nothing else did.

I understand doing a rib on the fans every once and a while but this shit is too far

Them Sundays, Mondays, and Fridays.... And then I would switch over to playing a wrestling video game all weekend.

I just want to go back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2018)

I could only see bits and pieces because I have to get apps ready for law school. The little that I saw though was pretty brutal. I'm not sure what they're trying to do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Vince is trying to crash the company before he dies.  He wants it to fail without him.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Do you guys remember that WWE was actually campaigning for Emmy nominations earlier this year??


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 27, 2018)

*Watches Raw vids*


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys remember that WWE was actually campaigning for Emmy nominations earlier this year??



The fuck? All they'll do is give themselves a slammy and claim its most important award ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is trying to crash the company before he dies.  He wants it to fail without him.



I think it's more of jealousy. 99% of raw were at some point in Triple h version of nxt.  Where each of them performed.

Vince seeing Hunter's booking connect has decided to fuck them all over out of spite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2018)

I wouldn't go that far. Mid 90s desperation raws were below nia tier outside of Bret and hbk matches when the latter wasn't drugged up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

If you include Raw and Smackdown.  I think the last three episodes are the worst stretch ever.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

I’m going to respond to this bad Raw by not watching next week’s show.  I will be in Hawaii the week after that.

So maybe skipping two weeks in a row will set me on the path to quitting?  Or at least scaling back my participation?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2018)

Sometimes I think wrestlers should just not post on twitter, this is one of them.  Becky though with her stuff is the complete opposite.

(Now if wrestlers can decide it's either 100% kayfabe or 100% not that would make it easier.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Mid 90s desperation raws were below nia tier outside of Bret and hbk matches when the latter wasn't drugged up.


I dont know man. There is literally no positives about these shows.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I dont know man. There is literally no positives about these shows.



I think I should be more clear.  I think the out and out quality is better (but still bad).  But due to the wrestlers today being better than back then (Outside of like I said the Harts, hbk when he was not fucking himself over and Hall all of whome could carry themself today.) we only have to see how they do in NXT/other wrestling organisations, we rightfully should expect better and be more upset by these raws. 

TL : DR version today is slightly better but due to better skilled workers we should be more upset by these and expect better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2018)

twitter in itself is stupid tbh


----------



## Kuya (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to respond to this bad Raw by not watching next week’s show.  I will be in Hawaii the week after that.
> 
> So maybe skipping two weeks in a row will set me on the path to quitting?  Or at least scaling back my participation?



Which island you going?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Drag would be okay with Maverick's gimmick if he was shitting himself, though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Kuya said:


> Which island you going?


The Big Island and Maui.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2018)

I actually think that Jason Jordan would get a huge pop if he challenged Rollins for the intercontinental title unannounced

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2018)

The show is actually way worse without Roman. You'd have thought that with Vince finally having to not focus the main event around 1 guy he'd book it properly but nah.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Get some ambition ffs.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Who can he build the show around. Braun is injured and Balor is a twink.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who can he build the show around. Braun is injured and Balor is a twink.


Ghost has a point.  They have killed everyone on Raw.  So even if they want to suddenly write a good show.. they can’t.

They need call ups and superstars from Smackdown to improve the quality overnight.

I think raw needs the Miz desperately.  Shane should have fires him last week.  Even a once in a while segment of Miz TV (done to death) would be a welcome segment.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 27, 2018)

God forbid they actually build up talent when shit hits the fan like this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> God forbid they actually build up talent when shit hits the fan like this.


That’s going to be a tough and almost impossible task with some of their talent.  You have to be practical about this.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drag would be okay with Maverick's gimmick if he was shitting himself, though.


That stays in discord!



Rukia said:


> Ghost has a point.  They have killed everyone on Raw.  So even if they want to suddenly write a good show.. they can’t.
> 
> They need call ups and superstars from Smackdown to improve the quality overnight.
> 
> I think raw needs the Miz desperately.  Shane should have fires him last week.  Even a once in a while segment of Miz TV (done to death) would be a welcome segment.



Ghost don't have a point.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Who are they suppose to build up...The Revival?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

"Kairi Sane is sick at the moment and she’s been diagnosed with a hand, foot, and mouth disease. She says her condition is one that only children get as well which makes it puzzling as to why she is suffering from such a disease."


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who are they suppose to build up...The Revival?



I don't give a damn if they turned Rukia face and made him a top guy.

I'm tired of pointless unlimited heel heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

so this why he always losing to AJ.
He can't be focused on two rings at once.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Kairi confirmed for loli.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

I just talked about moving Smackdown guys to Raw.  I could easily make Samoa Joe a top babyface on Raw.  I would bring him over and have him just be a badass babyface that Baron Corbin is terrified of.  It would be so fucking easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Joe is fat.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

He can still get “Joe” chants.  And the internet content providers and podcasters like him.

Seriously.  Put me in charge and I will make a better product.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 27, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Joe is fat.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Big Island and Maui.



Local "plate lunch"es, hikes, beaches and shave ice should be majority of your trip. Road to Hana to i'm guessing. Ululani Shave Ice is probably the most popular on both islands.

I have like this Maui checklist or to do list I email to friends and family who go to Maui if you need. It's maybe like 4 years old though.

Have fun and enjoy the aloha!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

So starting SD with Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Becky is going to vacate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Becky da Goat Boat


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

CM Punk is open to wrestling again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Charlotte looks hookerish tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Why does Charlotte always get in Becky’s business?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Team PCB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Holy shit, Becky calling out Flair on trying to be her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Fucking crowd already turned due to the Woos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

The fuck is this back and forth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

I thought Becky won the Becky/Charlotte feud?  I guess not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

They really are trying to get Flair over as the new Becky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Da fuq is this?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank god Paige is a babyface authority figure.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Why did these five losers come out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

God Smackdown heading down a bad path.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

What the hell is this, I wanna be the next Becky?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

This segment just got bad.  Too many losers out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

asuka chants!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the hell is this, I wanna be the next Becky?


vince is behind this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

So winner of that rumble gets to be pinned by Becky or Charlotte


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> vince is behind this



The fuck is he is trying to do, out do the shit fest that was Raw last night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

I have no interest in the Usos vs the Bar.  I feel like I have watched that match a lot already.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Mortal Instruments.  London can’t be stopped!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 27, 2018)

Asuka


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Have a TLC match between Sanity vs Sheamus and Cesaro vs Usos. This way you build up the young team.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

You guys think 5 years from now WWE will act like Baron, Bobby, and Drew is some legendary team


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Did Show get injured again for him to be written out like that.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Show is gonna be a babyface now.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys think 5 years from now WWE will act like Baron, Bobby, and Drew is some legendary team



Yep. They just gonna pretend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Hopefully this leads to the break up of the Bar so we can get Cesaro back into singles competition.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

They will bury the Miz more tonight.  That’s my prediction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Are they teasing a Big E heel turn by having him as a closet Marine fan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Bryan should beat up a midget AJ Styles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

New Miz sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> New Miz sucks.


By design.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2018)

Loool that shot on Raw


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice to see Naka back in gear that doesn't make him look like he just finished his shift at the hospital.... I mean medical facility.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

thats too good of a booking

we getting charlotte vs ronda
nia vs becky at mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Welp Naka and Rusev just collected their paycheck for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Nakamura is despicable.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Good theme.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

this site pisses me off.

i always try to post pictures and it wont let me


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> this site pisses me off.
> 
> i always try to post pictures and it wont let me


Pro tip.

Write your post.

Select the edit option.  Then add the picture.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Well nice to know Naka lip sings his own theme when walking back to the locker room.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Pro tip.
> 
> Write your post.
> 
> Select the edit option.  Then add the picture.


DAMN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

What is this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

If this leads to Jeff vs Orton again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If this leads to Jeff vs Orton again


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

I recall Hardy's lowest point was at the PPV with Sting in TNA and yet manage to save his career after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2018)

Whew Joe shooting fire


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2018)

Goddamn Joe is straight savage


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Joe is coming out to put Jeff over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

I told you guys that I can make Joe the top guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Joe was there when Hardy fuck up in TNA that night of the PPV.  Hell I recall he, Styles, and Bubba laid into the guy during promos.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

That was the best segment so far this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Joe scolded Jeff how Ghost scolds me.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

The ref should really ban Xavier and Big E.  This isn’t fair to the Miz.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

so this how kairi got the disease?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

The fuck man, is that Nia in the front.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Honestly, DB going heel fuck the Miz over in story lines.  Now he's feuding with comedy acts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Told you it was unfair that Kofi had backup.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)

Heel Orton vs babyface AJ at mania please.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Mysterio was stupid to grab that chair.  He deserves this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Interesting, Rey still selling the neck injury when it Ronda suffered something similar yet comes out fine the next night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Hopefully Asuka v Charlotte v Becky at TLC.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2018)

Randy playa playa.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

There is speculation that the curb stomp is banned again.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 27, 2018)

Truth can finally pin Carmella


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Just to mix things up it should be the Miz and Shane vs the Bar at TLC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

The hell, Zelena out that quick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Likeliest winners:

1. Asuka
2. Mandy
3. Sonya
4. Naomi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2018)

Good that Asuka won that.  Also were not Rose and Devile suppose to have a falling out of sorts story line wise.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Finally wwe did something good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Big match at tlc.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


Interesting


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Charlotte should take the pin from Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2018)

Raw should use Curt Hawkins more.  He’s actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

This still legendary


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Samoa Joe with the best mic work on wwe television in at least a month.  Still going to eat a twist of fate at TLC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2018)

It makes you really think that does Renee get shots as well as she is living with the guy despite not knowing what's on his mind.   Also he's going to have to go back as rabies vaccination requires the person to get about three to four more shots.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

SD is still trash.

The only difference is we actually like all the people on this roster.

Besides that, it's the same formulaic and garbage material shit we see week in and week out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SD is still trash.
> 
> The only difference is we actually like all the people on this roster.
> 
> Besides that, it's the same formulaic and garbage material shit we see week in and week out.


You might be right.

Babyfaces do better on Smackdown though.  And that helps a ton tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

That Ambrose promo is flying under the radar because of how bad Raw was.

I honestly think it was a terrible and weird segment.  Ambrose/Rollins has been a major fucking disappointment so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You might be right.
> 
> Babyfaces do better on Smackdown though.  And that helps a ton tbh.


True.

I remember back in the day we all started to cheer the heels because they were cooler than the babyfaces.

Now we don't even have any relevant faces on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

I don’t see why a heel can’t turn babyface and act the exact same way that they acted when they were a cool heel.  You just feud them against guys like Ziggler, McIntyre, Miz, or Orton.

Rusev for instance.  Been really disappointed with babyface Rusev.  Losing English and pairing him up with babyface Lana has dragged him down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

Yeah the perfect example is Elias. His babyface turn is perfect. He still does the same shit, but now the fans are on his side.

Too bad they won't do anything with him. He will be Braun status eventually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That Ambrose promo is flying under the radar because of how bad Raw was.
> 
> I honestly think it was a terrible and weird segment.  Ambrose/Rollins has been a major fucking disappointment so far.


Its like having a comedy segment in the middle of a dark ass scene in Berserk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Asuka to win, Charlotte not having title gets Ronda match at Rumble,  Becky wins Rumble and picks Ronda for Mania.



WhatADrag said:


> Yeah the perfect example is Elias. His babyface turn is perfect. He still does the same shit, but now the fans are on his side.
> 
> Too bad they won't do anything with him. He will be Braun status eventually.



Elias it mostly the best answer for present day roster but I think in history the most perfect example is The Rock.  From about when he kicked Farooq out the nation, to being kicked out himself, going face for a few months, being corporate champion and then going face again he barely changed at all.

He was still a cocky asshole to others face or heel, acting better than everyone.  Hell he was pretty much shitting over Mankind for months before slowly warming to him with Rock and Sock.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2018)

Hearing that Raw's ratings could be some of the worst ever. :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> That Ambrose promo is flying under the radar because of how bad Raw was.
> 
> I honestly think it was a terrible and weird segment.  Ambrose/Rollins has been a major fucking disappointment so far.


Well duh everything's a fucking disappointment when cripple old Vince is involved.

All this shit shows is that Raw was centered around Roman and now it's collapsed on it's legs.



people need to chant Die Vince Die


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hearing that Raw's ratings could be some of the worst ever. :


Probably don't even care until it reaches TNA numbers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably don't even care until it reaches TNA numbers.


imagine if it did reach that after hour 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2018)

> The XFL will be bringing a team to St. Louis for its revival in 2020, according to a report by _KSDK_. It was noted that the remaining seven cities receiving teams will be announced next week.
> 
> St. Louis was the home of the Rams before the team moved to Los Angeles at the end of the 2015 NFL season.
> 
> ...



so it begins . Vince's new failed project


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2018)

I think we should encourage the XFL so Vince takes his mind away from WWE.

Hell get into Vince's mind, have someone pretend to be from the future showing that if he doesn't give WWE to Triple H and focus on XFL fully that every president for next 100 years are either black or Japanese.  Since those are the people he likes to bury in WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

Thread needs more ROH slander.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *I think we should encourage the XFL so Vince takes his mind away from WWE.*
> 
> Hell get into Vince's mind, have someone pretend to be from the future showing that if he doesn't give WWE to Triple H and focus on XFL fully that every president for next 100 years are either black or Japanese.  Since those are the people he likes to bury in WWE.



Vince is crazy smh. I can't believe he's still strong arming the E.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2018)

How the fuck is anyone expected to chant Die Vince Die when they literally give him the biggest pop anytime he shows up on TV and start bowing to him and chanting "THANK YOU VINCE"

Wrestling fans are all a bunch of stupid marks who don't know what they want until Vince shoves it down their throat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 28, 2018)

NBC literally prepared to pay billions for the rights to the XFL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think we should encourage the XFL so Vince takes his mind away from WWE.
> 
> Hell get into Vince's mind, have someone pretend to be from the future showing that if he doesn't give WWE to Triple H and focus on XFL fully that every president for next 100 years are either black or Japanese.  Since those are the people he likes to bury in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2018)

So No Way Jose's konga line and at least one of the women that asked a question to Sasha/Bailey are students of Mr Kennedy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Io beat the fuck out of Ronda’s three friends!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 28, 2018)

They're probably going to have a top tier match and Breeze will be in tears backstage because he realizes he has to go back to Raw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Tyler Breeze was great in nxt.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2018)

a report by _KSDK_

for those interested.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

New challenger for the NXT women’s championship.  The Baszler title run ends at the next Takeover.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 28, 2018)

Might have to drop Naruto. Shit a struggle to watch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2018)

Botchamania is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Might have to drop Naruto. Shit a struggle to watch.


Watch something better.  Like Kuroko no Basuke.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

I heard there is going to be a second season of Classroom of the Elite.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Watch something better.  Like Kuroko no Basuke.


Hey Arnold



Rukia said:


> Oh shit.



This like wwe tryig crown braun now.

Its to late netflix

Hulu better


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

You like Hulu?  That’s like the one streaming service I don’t have.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

What


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You like Hulu?  That’s like the one streaming service I don’t have.


Im not suprised, loser.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What


Hulu has the real cowboy bebop.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

I believe Netflix is in the process of making several big moves before the Disney streaming service launches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Yawn


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

Disney is going to be a better sports provider.  They need some partners for movies and tv shows though.  Or they will just cater to kids.

Amazon Prime doesn’t have many good shows.  Marvelous Mrs Maisel and Man in the High Castle are pretty much it.

And like I said.  I don’t know much about Hulu.  I assume they offer better movies?  (A major fucking weakness for Netflix.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Disney is going to be a better sports provider.  They need some partners for movies and tv shows though.  Or they will just cater to kids.
> 
> Amazon Prime doesn’t have many good shows.  Marvelous Mrs Maisel and Man in the High Castle are pretty much it.
> 
> And like I said.  I don’t know much about Hulu.  I assume they offer better movies?  (A major fucking weakness for Netflix.)




Hulu is known for its tv shows

Seinfiled, anime, raw and sd episodes, classic cartoons, etc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2018)

The only show anyone needs is Friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.



Already have ADV's Platinum Edition thin pack and Death and Rebirth.  Still trying to find EoE. Nice to see Netflix got the streaming rights but I'm wanting the blu ray release.  Honestly, there is an anime series set for BD release next March that I'm probably going to buy instead of waiting for Sentai Filmworks to release it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Dave noted that Vince wrote most of Raw.

Step down, Vinny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave noted that Vince wrote most of Raw.
> 
> Step down, Vinny.



Not sure why this surprises anyone anymore . Vince writes all raws.  Being WWE writer has to be both the easiest and hardest job at the same time.  Writing knowing nothing matters because Vince will change it while the opening raw theme starts up anyway


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

Imagine the hatred Vince will be showered with next time he comes out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Imagine the hatred Vince will be showered with next time he comes out.



None.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Imagine the hatred Vince will be showered with next time he comes out.



The crowd as always will chant his theme, bow to him and line up to join the kiss my arse club


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

Raw this week changed everything.  Vince lost his pop forever.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Raw this week changed everything.  Vince lost his pop forever.



Nah, Vince is immune.  It's always the other person fault aka the wrestler for not turning the shit into gold in the mind of people that go to shows.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Nah, Vince is immune.  It's always the other person fault aka the wrestler for not turning the shit into gold in the mind of people that go to shows.


Dont explain that to rukia. Hes just trolling.

He may be racist but hes not dumb.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dont explain that to rukia. Hes just trolling.
> 
> He may be racist but hes not dumb.



True but there are enough out there that think somehow going from NXT where they are great to Raw/Smackdown = suddenly loss of all ability in every part of wrestling (Aka the roster is absolute talentless garbage argument.) when every one on Raw and Smackdown except about maybe at most 10 people have been in Triple H's NXT before callup.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m the least racist person you have ever met.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2018)

"IM GOING TO WRITE THE WORST SHOW I CAN AND YOU PEOPLE ARE GOING LIKE IT

SHUT UP."


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Might have to drop Naruto. Shit a struggle to watch.


LMFao what ep are you at now?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2018)

Current arc is done in either late December or Jan.

I think some of the NL activity has fallen off due to the filler.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Already have ADV's Platinum Edition thin pack and Death and Rebirth.  Still trying to find EoE. Nice to see Netflix got the streaming rights but I'm wanting the blu ray release.  Honestly, there is an anime series set for BD release next March that I'm probably going to buy instead of waiting for Sentai Filmworks to release it.


I bet sentai was waiting out for the BD release to come out in japan. but since sentai is fazing out DVDs chances of seeing Betterman released on home video here probably won't happen until 2021 the earliest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> "IM GOING TO WRITE THE WORST SHOW I CAN AND YOU PEOPLE ARE GOING LIKE IT
> 
> SHUT UP."



This is Vince Mcmahon after Monday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2018)

Megalo Box and Hajime are such fun boxing animes 

too bad real boxing isn't as good as it used to be


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2018)

Medaka Box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2018)

Oh yeah don't confuse the two .


Also we always shit on Kevin Dung and Vince Mctard but Michael Hayes still is writing for the company so..........


why doesn't he get shat on?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Megalo Box and Hajime are such fun boxing animes
> 
> too bad real boxing isn't as good as it used to be



Megalo is set to air on Toonami soon if I remember the promo for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Megalo is set to air on Toonami soon if I remember the promo for it.


Trust me dude, that's gonna be a good one .

The soundtrack, the story,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I bet sentai was waiting out for the BD release to come out in japan. but since sentai is fazing out DVDs chances of seeing Betterman released on home video here probably won't happen until 2021 the earliest.



They have yet to announce Overman and it's BD has been out for a while.  Dammit for some reason Sentai tends to slow release the Bandai rescues.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> LMFao what ep are you at now?


Naruto vs Gara.

Just tired of the flashbacks


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2018)

huh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> huh



Trying to stay relevant in the wrestling fans eyes.  Hasn't the guy made a killing in the stock market so why this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 29, 2018)

Medaka Box would be great if they got rid of Medaka.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Medaka Box would be great if they got rid of Medaka.


you don't just get rid of the tits. Just alter her personality so she's isn't just shonen jump's version of Erza Scarlet.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> They have yet to announce Overman and it's BD has been out for a while.  Dammit for some reason Sentai tends to slow release the Bandai rescues.


yea isn't their only bandai rescue release Big O so far? 



WhatADrag said:


> Naruto vs Gara.
> 
> Just tired of the flashbacks


ya that fight got wrecked by the flashbacks. Not sure why every fight in naruto needs a flashback.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

JBL is being a drunk asshole tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea isn't their only bandai rescue release Big O so far?



Yeah, I mean Funimation already has most of their Bandai licence rescues already out.  I mean Angel Links was recently released.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 30, 2018)

JBL posting too many truth bombs for the internet to handle.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2018)

JBL must have been dropped hard during one of his Rugby matches in Bermuda


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yeah don't confuse the two .
> 
> 
> Also we always shit on Kevin Dung and Vince Mctard but Michael Hayes still is writing for the company so..........
> ...



Because Vince actually has power. Dunn is in Vince's ear, while Hayes is likely having his work ripped up 5minutes before raw starts because Vince had a revaluation in the burrito he just ate without knowing it's a burrito.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2018)

How am i supposed to believe JBL when i seen footage of him getting knocked out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2018)

Why is Paul Heyman always with enes kanter


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2018)

lmaooo paul got weird connections

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Seth Rollins is butthurt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> True but they're still the best thing on raw not that much else is up there


Honestly they could put on 5* matches week in week out but I won't care because I'm fucking tired of that goddamn matchup


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, I mean Funimation already has most of their Bandai licence rescues already out.  I mean Angel Links was recently released.


Shame it didn't get a BD release but I'll still pick it up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> True but they're still the best thing on raw not that much else is up there


Raw was so much better when Kevin Owens was Universal Champ.  He came out with Jericho and they had a 30 minute segment every night!

:blu


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone actually eat the pancakes New Day throws into the crowd?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does anyone actually eat the pancakes New Day throws into the crowd?


No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2018)

Goddamn I would never want to fuck with Hunico.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Zelina Vega and Aleister Black married???

Vince will punish Aleister by keeping him in nxt.  Or sending him to Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Goddamn I would never want to fuck with Hunico.


Hunico can whoop any man's ass


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

lol the guy in the black suit wanted to die laughing. They set him up XD.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2018)

How do you bastards keep getting fancy name tags?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How do you bastards keep getting fancy name tags?


Because we celebrate Christmas heathen!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How do you bastards keep getting fancy name tags?


because we're THE MEN of NF


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

It’s our reward for supporting the Man Becky Lynch even when WWE had her riding the pine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s our reward for supporting the Man Becky Lynch even when WWE had her riding the pine.


to be fair,  LT was and is one of Becky's biggest supporters.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How do you bastards keep getting fancy name tags?



NF gold a count membership


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


She's definitely heading that way to the ME of WrestleMania just hope that Vince can get over his obsession with Flair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair,  LT was and is one of Becky's biggest supporters.


LT betrayed her and chose Naomi as his new favorite months ago!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> LT betrayed her and chose Naomi as his new favorite months ago!


Nani?!!!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2018)

Broly is going to get fucked up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> True but they're still the best thing on raw not that much else is up there


Becky is still the man


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2018)

Funny the guys with the fancy user names are jobbers


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2018)

Christmas is for cucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

You been feeling the glow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Christmas is for cucks.


You and Drag into cucking. You both the biggest cucks here


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

We need Cena back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)

I really can't take Naomi's Glow gimmick seriously since it reminds me of Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon film. 

I mean it's a corny as hell film but very fun to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2018)

How is SD the fan favorite but never winning in ratings


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is SD the fan favorite but never winning in ratings


We are like literally two bad Raws away from Smackdown winning consistently.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

People watch on Mondays out of habit.  There is no other reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> How is SD the fan favorite but never winning in ratings


cause who the fuck watches wwe anymore? amirite??



PlacidSanity said:


> I really can't take Naomi's Glow gimmick seriously since it reminds me of Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon film.
> 
> I mean it's a corny as hell film but very fun to watch.


lOOOL probably where she got the idea from.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You and Drag into cucking. You both the biggest cucks here


Don't project on us to excuse your awful ass christmas font.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't project on us to excuse your awful ass christmas font.


Its not awful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 1, 2018)

That gay ass Christmas cuck font is an assault on the eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

Vince has had Manager Zelina wrestle more on Smackdown than Wrestler Almas.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2018)

I live drinking beer at the Hard Rock Cafe with music videos on at the bar instead of sports.

I don’t give a darn about OU vs Texas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Zelina Vega and Aleister Black married???
> 
> Vince will punish Aleister by keeping him in nxt.  Or sending him to Raw.



Aleister a very luck man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 1, 2018)

testing


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2018)

Pierre Carl Oulette has had something of a career resurgence in the last year. 

Billed as simply PCO, the former WWF and WCW star, 50 years old, has recreated himself as an unstoppable beast who seemingly feels no pain, informed equally by classic pro wrestling brawling characters and the legend of the Frankenstein Monster.  PCO has become a cult attraction on the independent scene, just as likely to hit a moonsault off the top to the floor as he is to brawl around ringside, and with good reason – the persona and act is extremely entertaining.

PCO's career resurgence has been so successful that it’s earned PCO his first contract in professional wrestling since his run in World Championship Wrestling, teaming with Jacques Rougeau. 

PWInsider.com has confirmed that PCO has signed a full time, exclusive contract with Ring of Honor and will be starting with the promotion immediately.  In recent ROH TV episodes, a video featuring a heartbeat monitor has aired.  It's not hard to surmise that is leading to an announcement that PCO is on his way.

On Twitter, PCO has referred to the deal as "The biggest contract and opportunity of my career!"

It is believed PCO officially signed within the last several days.   He has begun pulling off independent dates and is finished with Major League Wrestling, where he had been appearing over the last year.

Prior to his run as PCO, Oulette held the WCW Hardcore Championship and is a three-time former WWF Tag Team Champion


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2018)

That PCO signing has wwe shook so bad they moved mania takeover to Friday that weekened.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2018)

I think Brock Lesnar should change his finisher. The F5 looks so fake and he does the move sloppily each time i see him in the ring. Brock can’t even F5 a midget like Daniel Bryan properly


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 1, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> I think Brock Lesnar should change his finisher. The F5 looks so fake and he does the move sloppily each time i see him in the ring. Brock can’t even F5 a midget like Daniel Bryan properly



Ok, keyboard warrior.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ok, keyboard warrior.



What??? Why dont you see some old Brock F5 videos and compare that shit to what he’s doing now. He can’t even spin his oppenent in the air properly like he used to. It looks terrible tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

So Vince apparently wrote last Raw.




.................


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

yea apparently vince didn't care and was restless so he slapped together whatever.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2018)

You know what, with raw bring back Russo. At least then things happened.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

this the type of shit that's why no one watches wwe.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Vince apparently wrote last Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I read something saying the talent suspected it was a "placeholder" show. waste lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)

Finally, Bret Hart and the World Wrestling Federation spoke.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh wow haha. Was supposed to be in that area today too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> yeah I read something saying the talent suspected it was a "placeholder" show. waste lmao.


Vince Mcmahon writing is some of the worst stuff I've ever seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea apparently vince didn't care and was restless so he slapped together whatever.


fuck man.  I wish Vince would realize that maybe this job isn't for him anymore.

If he's gonna give that little fuck


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince Mcmahon writing is some of the worst stuff I've ever seen.



Yeah as long as they fill the hours he doesn't care that much.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2018)

vince became the worst shit poster in his own company literally


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2018)

In other news.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Vince apparently wrote last Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skipping Raw the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> In other news.



I miss red arrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)

Liv Morgan
Becky Lynch
Lana
Io
Asuka

Top 5 hottest bitches


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Liv Morgan
> Becky Lynch
> Lana
> Io
> ...


Liv
Mandy
Alexa
Becky
Zelina


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fuck man.  I wish Vince would realize that maybe this job isn't for him anymore.
> 
> If he's gonna give that little fuck


Too much of a obsessed control freak to let someone else take charge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Liv Morgan
> Becky Lynch
> Lana
> Io
> ...



No Mandy Rose?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Too much of a obsessed control freak to let someone else take charge.


So it really is, 'hope he dies now mode'. Isn't it?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Liv Morgan is wack.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So it really is, 'hope he dies now mode'. Isn't it?


Someone just needs to lace his ketchup whenever he puts it on his steak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Someone just needs to lace his ketchup whenever he puts it on his steak.



Steph's probably the only one capable of it


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Liv Morgan is wack.


This is a dumb post.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Steph's probably the only one capable of it


Its all up to the cerebral assassin.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is a dumb post.


She looks wack with that pink hair and has old ladie's face syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m so disappointed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its all up to the cerebral assassin.


It's all about the game and how he plays it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

You guys just think liv morgan looks good because she's the best looking one in her group.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You guys just think liv morgan looks good because she's the best looking one in her group.


Maybe.  You can definitely boost a 7 by putting her with a bunch of 5’s.  I do like her more than most of the girls in the company.  That’s a fact.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Too much of a obsessed control freak to let someone else take charge.



Exactly, hell the guy gets angry at his own sneezes because it's something he can't control.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)

SAF need to be buried


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

I have seen a couple of pics this week.

I suspect that Liv has a really nice ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have seen a couple of pics this week.
> 
> I suspect that Liv has a really nice ass.


I will never disagree with WWE signing hot ass women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don’t care if she has a nice ass!  I’m mad that her hair is pink!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Pink hair only works on anime bitches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pink hair only works on anime bitches.


I don't know man, some girls can rock pink hair :


maybe anime has ruined your expectations


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't know man, some girls can rock pink hair :
> 
> 
> maybe anime has ruined your expectations


Never seen a real woman look good with pink hair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never seen a real woman look good with pink hair.


what is it about the pink hair on the woman that doesn't look good for you?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what is it about the pink hair on the woman that doesn't look good for you?


Its on wack ass Liv Morgan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its on wack ass Liv Morgan.


to be fair she thought that if it worked for alexa, it could work for her 


she didn't realize Alexa probably was sleeping with backstage to get where she's at :


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Scar Jo and Portman looked their best in movies with pink hair.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Exhibit A.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Exhibit A.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

She showed you her pussy.  Pussy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pink hair only works on anime bitches.



This the problem. You only attracted to animated bitches.

Forgot all of senses of what a good looking female looks like!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This the problem. You only attracted to animated bitches.
> 
> Forgot all of senses of what a good looking female looks like!


2D>>>>>>Liv Morgan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2018)

Hmm, what's this talk of people having pink hair.








Did it ever go right for any of these characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Sakura big forehead ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, what's this talk of people having pink hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delet this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2018)

Liv Morgan looks like an addict. She has more eye bags than Itachi and Madara combined


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Liv Morgan looks like an addict. She has more eye bags than Itachi and Madara combined



Im a t-bag her too


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im a t-bag her too



You’d tbag anyone even Nia and Tamina


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> You’d tbag anyone even Nia and Tamina



Dont forget bayley.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Liv Morgan looks like an addict. She has more eye bags than Itachi and Madara combined


This is true. Liv looks like a good 40 year old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2018)

My current top 5 of competing ladies (not in managerial roles)

1: Becky
2. Mickie
3. Io
4. Peyton Royce
5. Lana

Hottake: Liv & Mandy are both thots who have done questionable twisted things in their past.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> My current top 5 of competing ladies (not in managerial roles)
> 
> 1: Becky
> 2. Mickie
> ...


What did Liv and Mandy do in their pasts that were so twisted and questionable?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

LMAO they really not trying with RAW anymore are they? Rousey and Natalya vs. Tamina and Jax? Really?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO they really not trying with RAW anymore are they? Rousey and Natalya vs. Tamina and Jax? Really?



Hey it's a switch up.  They're not opening with a 30 minute talky blah blah we heard all of this before thing.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

Somewhere bully Ray is watching going "I could have put her through better."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Boooo shitty forum promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Holy shit all those empty seats


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Well fuck this shit is already bad. Abort guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Holy shit all those empty seats


who the fucks paying to go to a wwe event in december?! when the next relevant ppv is practically 2 months away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh man the segment killed this thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> who the fucks paying to go to a wwe event in december?! when the next relevant ppv is practically 2 months away.


 True. Just that its even more blatant now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm not even watching RAW but this shit sounds more AIDS than last week's fuckery


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True. Just that its even more blatant now.


they should just go on break after survivor series. The Dec ppv will be extra filler because wwe don't want anyone going hard and getting injured before the road to wm(which will still suck).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> they should just go on break after survivor series. The Dec ppv will be extra filler because wwe don't want anyone going hard and getting injured before the road to wm(which will still suck).


I wonder if thats why Dean vs Seth isnt a TLC match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm not even watching RAW but this shit sounds more AIDS than last week's fuckery


It was so fucking cringey


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wonder if thats why Dean vs Seth isnt a TLC match


Most likely. They're probably saving a bigger match between them at the rumble which further proves how throwaway TLC ppv is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Lmao this Corbin segment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Most likely. They're probably saving a bigger match between them at the rumble which further proves how throwaway TLC ppv is.


Shame. TLC needed that match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

How’s it going guys?  Was Vince embarrassed by the show last week?  Is he making an actual effort?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> they should just go on break after survivor series. The Dec ppv will be extra filler because wwe don't want anyone going hard and getting injured before the road to wm(which will still suck).



Hell just break from summerslam until january.

Lucha are heels right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

RIP Revival


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How’s it going guys?  Was Vince embarrassed by the show last week?  Is he making an actual effort?


Its even worse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its even worse.


That’s not possible.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Its even worse.



Oh Lord.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Fuck you Vince . Drop dead.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

I would pay good money to see Revival beat the ever loving shit out of Lucha House Party


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck anyone who's watching Raw after last week unless your a youtube reviewer who gets paid off views or some shit.
> 
> I don't wanna hear you had no homework or work so u might as well.
> 
> Fuck u ^ (use bro), go lift or read a book or fuck a female.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

Like I'm just seeing the updates from Twitter as I'm doing shit and I'm getting mad.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 3, 2018)

More excited for Cap Marvel on NFL than Raw right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> More excited for Cap Marvel on NFL than Raw right now.


Yeah, where’s the trailer?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I would pay good money to see Revival beat the ever loving shit out of Lucha House Party


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Drew Appreciation night


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2018)

the chosen one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Drew speaking like he's Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Drew speaking like he's Vince


Probably cuz Vince wrote all this shit and shoved a script at him


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 3, 2018)

Hoping for a Demon showing or tease.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Probably cuz Vince wrote all this shit and shoved a script at him


He called the whole roster complacent and they were pathetic for playing video games and using social media 


Also they broke up Ziggler and Drew.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He called the whole roster complacent and they were pathetic for playing video games and using social media
> 
> 
> Also they broke up Ziggler and Drew.



they broke up last week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> they broke up last week


They did? Cause Dolph legit came out said he helped Drew come to Raw and Drew said he didnt need him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

quit worrying about Raw and download all the porn from tumlbr while u can since they banning porn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Good post.


Just tryna help my bros out


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2018)

Roman being sidelined took a very huge toll on Vince’s mental health. Vince really did romantically loved Roman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

Decent match. Drew loses because of Balor shenanigans. First thing on RAW tonight that may be considered decent.
Wonder how long it'll take for WWE to fuck up Dolph's Face turn?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Decent match. Drew loses because of Balor shenanigans. First thing on RAW tonight that may be considered decent.
> Wonder how long it'll take for WWE to fuck up Dolph's Face turn?


About five seconds


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Decent match. Drew loses because of Balor shenanigans. First thing on RAW tonight that may be considered decent.
> Wonder how long it'll take for WWE to fuck up Dolph's Face turn?



I thought you were just catching the results from Twitter


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Holy shit!  The Revival!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

They lost to Luca House Party again?????  Lmao!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought you were just catching the results from Twitter


I was? Then I saw Drew v. Dolph so I tuned in for that. I'll probably tune back out after the Elias segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I was? Then I saw Drew v. Dolph so I tuned in for that. I'll probably tune back out after the Elias segment.



You a jobber


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You a jobber


No u


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Oh look. Faces actually getting over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

He's got kids


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

That trailer is coming in the next 10 minutes guys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

Damn so Balor helped both Elias and Dolph. Add in Rollins to the mix and Wyatt and you could build to have a 5 Man Face team to fight a 5 Man Heel Team. Maybe at some PPV themed around 5v5 Elimination Combat instead of some shitty brand war stuff?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Rhyno about to turn heel


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

I swear I hate super hero movies.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you, Raw you even made the Cap Marvel trailer look bleh. Also, the duo can go to TNA they are hiring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I swear I hate super hero movies.


I’m tired of super hero movies.  Logan was awesome though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Whelp heels back at it again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m tired of super hero movies.  Logan was awesome though.


Yeah Logan probably my favorite superhero movie in recent times.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m tired of super hero movies.  Logan was awesome though.


I agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Logan was just a retelling of Last of us Video game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

And unsurprisingly it worked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And unsurprisingly it worked.


True but thats why I don't give it credit as being this amazing movie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Da fuck is this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean is now Bane confirmed.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean "Are you my mummy?"


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 3, 2018)

Really...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Palm Siberia said:


> Really...


I beat you to it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

Wait is Dean saying he beats up Renee?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Dean the worst wrestler in the E huh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Wait is Dean saying he beats up Renee?


Well Vince wants any heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

Really hope that siren isnt part of the intro now


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2018)

Slater needs new music, I mean all it does is remind me how much up the ladder the other 2 members of 3mb have got compared to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2018)

I dropped Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

Imagine paying money to see the Revival.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2018)

Imagine paying to see a raw or smackdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> You gonna watch next monday


IDK maybe. Depends on if there's anything new. Only really stuck around for Drew/Dolph and Elias then saw the results of the rest on Twitter.
Knowing Vince its going to be same old same old.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)

What is this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 3, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> IDK maybe. Depends on if there's anything new. Only really stuck around for Drew/Dolph and Elias then saw the results of the rest on Twitter.
> Knowing Vince its going to be same old same old.


Jobber


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 3, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jobber


You seem salty today. Finals kicking your ass again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Rhyno had a retirement match and they only gave him like 60 seconds?  That’s really fucked up. He deserved better.  Smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rhyno had a retirement match and they only gave him like 60 seconds?  That’s really fucked up. He deserved better.  Smh.


Wait he's actually retiring or is it just some kayfabe shit?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

I heard he’s retiring to do something political.  And it’s pretty annoying that they can’t be bothered to give him a five minute match if that’s true.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

And this is why I love the flares so much on Mickie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> And this is why I love the flares so much on Mickie.


you gonna elaborate on what you meant earlier about mandy rose and liv morgan being horrible people?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is this?



Ambrose trying to be half The Dark Knight Rises Bane and half the kid from A doctor who episode who goes around looking for his mummy and in doing so infects everyone around him with having the same look with gasmask.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

You asking me to explain something in simple terms that is just more messed up than the insanity in Vince's head.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

I told you guys this last week.

Vince is definitely getting booed if he ever shows his face again!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Naruto to becoming to pc. I cant use my favortie word


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

WWE is floundering.  That’s a fucking fact.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Why are people pretending to be hurt by the way he went out

Stop it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

Death of WCW was worst thing to happen to wrestling.  AEW or whatever The Elite are doing needs to come out swinging and get their "We'll work with anyone not WWE if they work with us." idea through with the other groups (NJPW, Roh, Impact, whatever) agreeing.  That way hopefully there will be something that gives WWE some real competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why are people pretending to be hurt by the way he went out
> 
> Stop it


I’m not hurt by it.  But i’m an employee.  I work for a company.  Long term loyal employees deserve a good send off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Did you guys see the empty seat pictures of Raw?  And this was a Raw in the 4th largest city in the US!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not hurt by it.  But i’m an employee.  I work for a company.  Long term loyal employees deserve a good send off.



Exactly, not a win (I'm old school in thinking that you should retire on your back or tapping out.) but it shouldn't also be in a throwaway 30 second match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2018)

They jobbed Drew to fucking Ziggler. I'm done. Never watching RAW until Roman comes back.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

Bets on drew and Dean  vs seth and Ziggler in the next month


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys see the empty seat pictures of Raw?  And this was a Raw in the 4th largest city in the US!


Got pics?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m not hurt by it.  But i’m an employee.  I work for a company.  Long term loyal employees deserve a good send off.


JBL lost like in 20 seconds and quit.

Only big dick guys like Daniel Bryan and HBK gets send offs


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> JBL lost like in 20 seconds and quit.
> 
> Only big dick guys like Daniel Bryan and HBK gets send offs



But that fits the JBL character.

In other news. Reports are that The Goddess is cleared to wrestle again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Golden Lovers getting a HBO doc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> But that fits the JBL character.
> 
> In other news. Reports are that The Goddess is cleared to wrestle again.


Fuck Rhyno.

Congrats on his career tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2018)

wwe this isn't going to motivate anyone to come back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

I bet that ends in a fuck finish


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2018)

Storylines are dry and they're pushing too many people that folks weren't really interested in to begin with. They have to shake up the whole show lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

What I notice about the low rating.  Hour 1 usually boosts the overall rating.  But it was really low this week.  That tells me people didn’t even want to give the show a chance this week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2018)

Finn needs to be the Demon all the time but they instead choose to make him a gay twink that gets beat up by Corbin a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2018)

Finn feels like a lesser powered alt of the Demon.

I mean I get The Demon takes hours to put on the make up, so why not instead have him come out looking different each time with the Demon Demon being for the big 3 or 4.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Finn Balor isn’t as committed as Dustin Runnels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

How bout no Corbin at all


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2018)

Vince must be really depressed that Roman is gone


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

WWE tries a New guy for a few weeks and then they give up on them.  (Mojo Rawley, Apollo Crews, etc.)


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Bliss has scary sounding injuries.  Makes me think she shouldn’t compete again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss has scary sounding injuries.  Makes me think she shouldn’t compete again.


Come on, bro. Need them blondes to push the "women's revolution!"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Come on, bro. Need them blondes to push the "women's revolution!"



Becky isn’t blonde and neither is Ronda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Becky isn’t blonde and neither is Ronda.


Ok and?

Becky facing Nia Jax at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Nia Jax is moving down after Ronda beats her.  Fans don’t care about her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Good reaction for Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Why is Asuka talking?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

And Paige’s music played right after that announcement for some reason.  He production team fucking sucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

Decent length segment.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Cesaro is so fucking good.  But he loses every week.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

yummy Lana


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

JEFF HARDY VS RANDY ORTON?????


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

I bought an Elite hoodie.

 this bad boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

Even Miz is loving these lines.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

The environmentalist Daniel Bryan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

Miz is liek wtf are you going on about?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

AJ wearing a cup?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

Miz finally escapes his show on top;


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2018)

Am I the only one watching?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Am I the only one watching?


That Miz tv segment was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2018)

This fake Drew McIntyre push is so obvious. If they are really planning to let him be the face of the company, then he should not be wasting time with Ziggler and Corbin. He should be destroying both Rollins and Ambrose to get mega heat and assault Paul Heyman whenever the latter is around


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Joe at a bar.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

Wow, this is going to be like a 20 minute match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 4, 2018)

lol Drag pretending like I didn’t expose him for being retarded


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bliss has scary sounding injuries.  Makes me think she shouldn’t compete again.



What kind of injuries? Her fake boob exploded or something? 



WhatADrag said:


> Ok and?
> 
> Becky facing Nia Jax at Wrestlemania!



That sounds retarded. Nia should be fired.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> This fake Drew McIntyre push is so obvious. If they are really planning to let him be the face of the company, then he should not be wasting time with Ziggler and Corbin. He should be destroying both Rollins and Ambrose to get mega heat and assault Paul Heyman whenever the latter is around



Yeah this is what I meant earlier when I said push, which I think he especially gets. Other people benefit too from constant/repeated exposure on television.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2018)

They will drop the ball hard on Drew soon enough just like what they did to him years ago. This is no good for any of them. They all weak and stupid with all these segments and piss poor matches.

Even Finn Balor is reduced to a fucking side comedy shit. The one who came up with the gay gimmick should be fired and head to TNA.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2018)

Gotta love how @Gibbs made some off hand comment about Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose being terrible people and never said why.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2018)

Finn Balor was like the longest and two time NxT champ, same as Nakamura and Asuka being the undefeated champ but none of them are getting treated correctly in their respective brands. I legit fear for Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Ricochet, War Raiders, Ciampa and fucking Aleister Black 

There must be divine intervention and have all the writers, Steph and Vince’s brains reprogrammed. Fuck


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta love how @Gibbs made some off hand comment about Liv Morgan and Mandy Rose being terrible people and never said why.


Gibbs is a pedo


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Obviously Rukia not part of no watch gang. Take your old ass out for a walk!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)

I agreed to not watch Raw.  I want Smackdown to start kicking Raw’s ass in the ratings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll watch Raw. For the sake of warning you guys not to watch.

Rather burn with this shitty ship than let you guys suffer for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 4, 2018)

Bums.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bums.


I do it to spare you


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

Me during finals week


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2018)

Lmao that dude should went to Raw and hug Vince while he was on fire


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Joe has to win at TLC.  He’s fucking gold.  This man needs to go on a long winning streak!


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Joe has to win at TLC.  He’s fucking gold.  This man needs to go on a long winning streak!



Joe is a fucking star!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Oh Wendy!

I’m amazed Vince has brought Joe to Raw as a panic move yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

If Smackdown put out a show like tonight consistently then there would be no need to complain.  It wasn’t perfect.  But they did a lot right.  And what they did made sense for tlc.  And the balance between segments and wrestling was good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 5, 2018)

Vegan Bryan is so ducking awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao that dude should went to Raw and hug Vince while he was on fire


This funny as fuck for some reason


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm listening to WOR.

Dave is like, "oh, Raw wasn't that bad! It was a show, but it wasn't horrible as people making it out to be."

Then he proceeds to list everything that was wrong with the show and never lists any positives besides the fact baby faces closed the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Smackdown was good this week.  I just would have had Almas beat Jeff Hardy instead.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 5, 2018)

Damn Dynamite Kid died today on what is his 60th birthday.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2018)

He lasted a long time considering his condition.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

It was proven last night that it is easy to push Asuka again.  She came off as an equal in a segment with Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

SD was good.

DB is an amazing heel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Byron i


Rukia said:


> If Smackdown put out a show like tonight consistently then there would be no need to complain.  It wasn’t perfect.  But they did a lot right.  And what they did made sense for tlc.  And the balance between segments and wrestling was good.


byron should be ashamed of himself!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

WWE needs to learn how to make their babyfaces cool and likeable.

The heels on SD is amazing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Smackdown is stacked with heels.  Almas and Nakamura can’t even make the show.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 5, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> SD was good.
> 
> DB is an amazing heel


you roast nigs for watching raw but then watch smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 5, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> you roast nigs for watching raw but then watch smackdown.


I mean yeah but in his defense SD at least has some upsides and is generally at least average most times. RAW has just been surpassing itself in how low its quality can sink week in week out for the past month or so now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2018)

Smackdown was fire last night.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 5, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Silly lil ^ (use bro).


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> ^ (use bro), have you not seen an episode of Monday Night Raw?!


Why would I do that to myself?



Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean yeah but in his defense SD at least has some upsides and is generally at least average most times. RAW has just been surpassing itself in how low its quality can sink week in week out for the past month or so now.


So its a lesser of two evils thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2018)

You know since Daniel Bryan character now is seemingly an extemist enviromentalist vegan he needs to basically come out and create his own belt, basically stating the leather straps are a symptom of the sins that he called the crowd out on last night (Leather part mostly).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You know since Daniel Bryan character now is seemingly an extemist enviromentalist vegan he needs to basically come out and create his own belt, basically stating the leather straps are a symptom of the sins that he called the crowd out on last night (Leather part mostly).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Cole is an idiot.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2018)

The senile old bastard did it again.



This is my lack of surprise face.

How can any of the raw roster actually perform when they don't even know what they are doing until basically until they are out of the curtain walking to the ring?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> The senile old bastard did it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

Kushida bout to be the face of 205 live huh?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

Damn. Dynatmite Kid was a piece of shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

the reason why baby faces won and there was less heat was because Vince felt like Texas needed a smile after George Bush's death

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Dynatmite Kid was a piece of shit


yea he raped his wife and her friend and injected davey boy with milk.

he shot the mascot bulldog up with roids until it died.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2018)

He also pulled a gun on his wife all the time telling her today might be the day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

What the fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> What the fuck


n igga is roasting right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> n igga is roasting right now.


Rukia said n igga. We gotta jump him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 6, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia said n igga. We gotta jump him


Aight n'igga


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

I’m pretty down on wwe right now.  Real talk though.  The tlc card is pretty good.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m pretty down on wwe right now.  Real talk though.  The tlc card is pretty good.



Same. Taking it easy on watching the weekly shows.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

I don’t even have the network atm tbh.

I almost bought it a couple of weeks ago for nxt uk, but I held myself back.

Stardom only atm for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 6, 2018)

Buy a blacked subscription and share it with ur boys


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2018)

Into the Spider-Verse was so fucking well written that I actually rooted for the babyfaces for once.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)

Damn Justin Credible arrested again.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2018)

Seems like he gets arrested more than Jeff Hardy does.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Damn Justin Credible arrested again.


Get us that blacked, bro


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia said n igga. We gotta jump him




as long as he doesn't hard R I don't care.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2018)

Looking forward to this along with the MK11 game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2018)

oh yeah guys this Raw is gonna repeat last week's Raw




except heels that aren't Dean getting over


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2018)

here's what you really wanted.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


>


damn that's just not fair anymore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


>



Holy shit.   Now I'm wanting her to feud with Cena just to see how bad she'll lay into the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2018)

Always good to have a new GITS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2018)

Hmm, will they be bringing back Yoko Kanno to do the soundtrack for the series.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2018)

Right now the only thing on demand list for the series is do not use Motoko's stand alone complex for another character like they did with The New Movie.. It kind of put me off a little


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2018)

they both seem easy and slutty.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m going to miss out on wwe this week.  Sorry guys.  Stuck in Hawaii for about a week.  You know how it goes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 7, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *I’m going to miss out on wwe this week.  Sorry guys. * Stuck in Hawaii for about a week.  You know how it goes.


You act like that's a bad thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> they both seem easy and slutty.



Well for some reason my phone deleted the main part of my previous post which was the whole her voice actress from SAC was used as a different character from The New Movie which i found off putting even if i like the VA.

Though the original GITS Manga had her in an all girl threesome in the second chapter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Well for some reason my phone deleted the main part of my previous post which was the whole her voice actress from SAC was used as a different character from The New Movie which i found off putting even if i like the VA.
> 
> Though the original GITS Manga had her in an all girl threesome in the second chapter.



Oh, so the newer GitS didn't use McGlynn.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh, so the newer GitS didn't use McGlynn.



She was actually used for the character Kurutsu in The New Movie/Arise universe using same voice tones so if you were not playing close attention you could mistake Kurutsu for Motoko.  Motoko English Voice actress was Elizabeth Maxwell in said universe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 8, 2018)

Hearing Big Cass had a seizure.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2018)

I met the Man Friday.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing Big Cass had a seizure.



Yup it's been confirmed in the past hour, videos of it have been posted around the web.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

This is why Vince got creative control. HHH to busy taking pointy pictures to stop the mad man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2018)

Hell of a promo by Brett. It would offend everyone on twitter in 2018.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Hell of a promo by Brett. It would offend everyone on twitter in 2018.


Shit is pissing me off.

 people complaining they want realism and mature content in our wrestling, but I listen to Dave and Bryan and these fools are crying over the jeff/joe feud being to "personal"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

To explain how finals is going for me


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> To explain how finals is going for me


Fucking dying to this post.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fucking dying to this post.


When my parents find out


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2018)

This n'igga WAD could be studying for finals but he's posting GIFS of Fake Wrestling on an Anime Forum instead


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This n'igga WAD could be studying for finals but he's posting GIFS of Fake Wrestling on an Anime Forum instead


Bears game on, bud.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bears game on, bud.


@Dean Ambrose  We legit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Dean Ambrose  We legit



Seattle, Minny, and Rams.

Three good wins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seattle, Minny, and Rams.
> 
> Three good wins.


Our defense is top notch. 
Mitch needs to get his shit together.
And if he does we could make it to the big one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Our defense is top notch.
> Mitch needs to get his shit together.
> And if he does we could make it to the big one.


Yeah he will.

Let's give him a break, he had two weeks off and he got hurt on his shoulder.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> When my parents find out


yooo the sushi ep was so great.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yooo the sushi ep was so great.



Legendary ep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 10, 2018)

Seth spitting truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

guess I'll watch Raw to save people the trouble


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Just looking at RAW and seeing no improvements from last week.    Looks like WWE is using Corbin as the scapegoat as Rollins is addressing the complaints from the community and I don't care anymore.  Will be sorting from episodes of Godannar for set ideas now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol making an angle out of a genuinely bad creative direction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Lol making an angle out of a genuinely bad creative direction.



Vince is desperate now looking at declining ratings.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince is desperate now looking at declining ratings.



Yeah its sad lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Fuck sakes they are really desperate if they are doing this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol they doing a tlc match cause USA got pissed at their laziness


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2018)

Damn so Vince really trying to throw Corbin under the bus for his incompetence? Shame. I actually haven't minded Corbin as Heel GM. He's done a decent job in the role WWE want him to play its just creative sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

So when is Bane Ambrose suppose to show up.  I want him to break Rollins before going on a tirade in the town they are in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Your tag team champions getting the jobber entrance.  Fuck is this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Renee really talkative right now.  Just wondering if that will keep up when her husband shows up in Bane attire. 

Fuck sakes, commentary making me want to destroy my TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when is Bane Ambrose suppose to show up.  I want him to break Rollins before going on a tirade in the town they are in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


>



Don't be sad man.  Might as well go full comic villain in this crappy show and the crowd will love him for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee really talkative right now.  Just wondering if that will keep up when her husband shows up in Bane attire.
> 
> Fuck sakes, commentary making me want to destroy my TV.


Why are you watching this crap when you could be watching the new season of DX DoubleD?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why are you watching this crap when you could be watching the new season of DX DoubleD?



Hmm, Funi has that licence right?  Will probably pick that up when it get's released.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't be sad man.  Might as well go full comic villain in this crappy show and the crowd will love him for it.


Well then he should get the actual mask


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> *Renee really talkative right now.  Just wondering if that will keep up when her husband shows up in Bane attire*.
> 
> Fuck sakes, commentary making me want to destroy my TV.



I havent listened for a few weeks. I surprised at how disingenuous she souhds at times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Gable and Roode win a handicap when the big guys had it won.   Wait this was for the tag titles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gable and Roode win a handicap when the big guys had it won.   Wait this was for the tag titles.


Lol that sounds awful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol that sounds awful



It was.  Finishers a shit and the vanilla manager was the one to get pinned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Remember gentle posters, this feud with Natty vs the Riot Squad came about due to dollar store shades getting broken.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

Boring feud is boring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Welp we know who is winning at the PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Funi has that licence right?  Will probably pick that up when it get's released.


yea the new art style and animation really adds to the ecchi scenes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp we know who is winning at the PPV.


Yea .....good win for Ruby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

Jesus have Naty run after Ruby. The fuck is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Who the fuck came up with those lines.   Is this what hiring writers from sitcoms get you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jesus have Naty run after Ruby. The fuck is this?



Laziness.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

WWE Holiday Week.... the fuck is wrong with them.  Haven't we been punished enough with this current product.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

It's a Wonderful Life.... have yet to watch that film.  Can't make it past the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Commentary single handedly making people change the channels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Finishers a shit,  Logic a shit,  My taste a shit since I'm still watching this for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Commentary single handedly making people change the channels.



I kinda dont mind them


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2018)

Shame on the 3 of you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

Lol its still funny how they twist the low ratings


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Again, Corbin being blamed for Raw's rating woes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok so Sasha x Bayley is canon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Hmm, the Godannar Vol.4 extra swimsuit gallery s mostly line art but I like it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea the new art style and animation really adds to the ecchi scenes.



How is Xenovia's screen time in that season?   Anything note worthy from her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

I give up on Raw. Ill go watch some harem anime s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I give up on Raw. Ill go watch some harem anime s.



Watch Godannar.  It's a fanservice series with mecha in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2018)

Why can't u fucks help keep the ratings low


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watch Godannar.  It's a fanservice series with mecha in it.


Sounds good .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why can't u fucks help keep the ratings low


Dont worry peeps on fb all shitting on them. Smarks and marks alike.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont worry peeps on fb all shitting on them. Smarks and marks alike.


That's not helping keeping the ratings stay low!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

I can't watch either. Trying to learn how to code : /.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Continuation when?  I mean the comic and LN have an Opening and Closing song collaborating with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Continuation when?  I mean the comic and LN have an Opening and Closing song collaborating with it.





Couldn't find this series on Crunchy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> That's not helping keeping the ratings stay low!


By the way if Vikes lose tonight, Bears can clinch NFC North next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Couldn't find this series on Crunchy



Gaogaigar hasn't been licence rescued and only the original TV series was licence.  It's OVA and TV series haven't been touched so not surprised it's not on Crunchy.  I think it was on another streaming service before getting taken off a while back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gaogaigar hasn't been licence rescued and only the original TV series was licence.  It's OVA and TV series haven't been touched so not surprised it's not on Crunchy.  I think it was on another streaming service before getting taken off a while back.


Aww damn. What about Godannar?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Couldn't find this series on Crunchy



If you are talking about Godannar then here are some gifs I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

As much as I like the min arcades they are selling, I grew up during the fighting game craze.  Where is the mini arcade box for Mortal Kombat, King of Fighters, Samurai Showdown, Killer Instinct, Primal Rage, ect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Just tuning into Raw to see if any small improvement are attempted to be made, see Nia with mic, turning out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Does anyone know of any good brand for hand held scanners.  I really don't want to ruin my GGG 25th anniversary art book and some of those pics I can't find on the net so I might as well add them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2018)

TLC Card looks semi-decent but the build has been WOAT tier


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2018)

Um, isn't a ladder match where you climb the ladder to get what's hanging down and win when you obtain such item.  So why are they using the "on a pole" gimmick as part of a stipulation.   Doesn't anyone in the back know how their fucking gimmick matches work.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

"Shut up Renee"

Jeez


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 10, 2018)

I like Seth but the levels of shit he takes and somehow wins has been pissing me off for so long
Still. Was a decent main event...for once.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah they definitely mixed it up a little bit. But I think they need to wrap up the Baron GM thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> If you are talking about Godannar then here are some gifs I made.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2018)

2-3 days time we'll get confirmation again that Vince wrote the script 30s before raw went live.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Vince acknowledges every problem but does nothing about it


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Wrestling world outs fake outraged about dean bringing up Roman in a promo.

Nattie dad being part of a story line since his death and no one says a thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


>


wcw 1999-2000: wwe 2018 edition.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does anyone know of any good brand for hand held scanners.  I really don't want to ruin my GGG 25th anniversary art book and some of those pics I can't find on the net so I might as well add them.


 is this what you're thinking of? I don't know anything about handheld scanners.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2018)

Wait, Alexa can’t compete in the ring anymore? Wtf happened!?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> How is Xenovia's screen time in that season?   Anything note worthy from her.


I haven't really watched it outside of clips tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

Dave misfiring there. I don't think Vince is blaming himself lol. He's using fans discussion to just make up a storyline. He doesn't care.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Dave misfiring there. I don't think Vince is blaming himself lol. He's using fans discussion to just make up a storyline. He doesn't care.



I bet Vince legit thinks corbin is at fault.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I bet Vince legit thinks corbin is at fault.



Baron gonna get repackaged as Festus II.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

I feel bad for Baron Corbin lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2018)

Funniest part about WWE is that vince can snap his fingers and make it the best show on tv, and he's done it recently. Let's not forget those episodes with Braun destroying the set & in particular thr gauntlet episode with Dolph.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Funniest part about WWE is that vince can snap his fingers and make it the best show on tv, and he's done it recently. Let's not forget those episodes with Braun destroying the set & in particular thr gauntlet episode with Dolph.


Don't you mean Seth in the gauntlet?

And that shit wasn't recent that was the week before elimination chamber.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2018)

It's recent enough since it was this year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't you mean Seth in the gauntlet?
> 
> And that shit wasn't recent that was the week before elimination chamber.


That was Seth, my bad. And that was fairly recent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2018)

Vince must be reading our thread and saw our shitposting and the results are this week and last week’s Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

So starting SD off wth DB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Hmm, skit dragging on a bit long.  Just get to the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Welp DB went bitch slapping the poor guy for what he is driving.   So Bryan's new gimmick is the extreme eco warrior.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Yooo this wild whay ali doing on sd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Good match, so DB's new finisher is that leg submission then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Rap battle time!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Why?????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Who ready for Asuka.

Apparently beta males have been ready for Asuka since the 90's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

What's the pay off for this???  Is Shane suppose to turn heel or Miz turning face or this a rehash of the Booker T/Goldust team up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Miz fell off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

The fuck.   And that submission finisher.   Worse than the Rock's sharpshooter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Fucking Miz.   I feel sorry for Paige due to Miz's actions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Well, last minute build up on the Rey/Orton chair match.

So Hardy and Rusev vs Joe and Naka.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Naka look like a MK character


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

lets celebrate


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

Naka gonna need a motrin after that kick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Holy shit, Naka ran into that kick.   Good match so hopefully main event next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

So are they trying to make Miz face then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Cool, so the are going to give the women their time to work this match out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

Raw record low ratings

Thanks Rukia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2018)

Everybody getting turns with the kendo stick.  Well everyone except Bayley, who can't swing for shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

RAW needs some of that Smackdown talent. Not happening though..


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 11, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> RAW needs some of that Smackdown talent. Not happening though..





stop looking for ways to improve Raw.

Don't watch Raw and let the ratings drop.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> stop looking for ways to improve Raw.
> 
> Don't watch Raw and let the ratings drop.



lol I watched three minutes on Monday.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 11, 2018)

SD was good tonight. Mustafi Ali getting that shine time made me happy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD was good tonight. Mustafi Ali getting that shine time made me happy.


Who knew switching it up and giving people who deserve some shine and air time makes a better show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Baron gonna get repackaged as Festus II.


Seth chases Corbin into a wall thus creating his new personality as eugene or festus 2.0.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Seth chases Corbin into a wall thus creating his new personality as eugene or festus 2.0.



 lmao.

Or the Corbinsaurous. Corbin on a roll.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> lmao.
> 
> Or the Corbinsaurous. Corbin on a roll.


Can't wait to see Corbin do the splits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2018)

Eco Warrior DB going to bitch slap anyone that doesn't drive a Prius.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2018)

Good. They always hit us with the.. we will always watch, we will always come, and if not they have back up in tv rights.

We finally going to see if the WWE still feels that way


I mean they just had a tlc match in raw which hasnt happened in over a decade and let ali vs db happen on sd.


They might be straight money wise but it seems like their ego is hurt because of the "no matter what they will watch," idealogly isnt true


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 12, 2018)

Smackdown has been half empty arenas for at least a decade now You marks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 12, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown has been half empty arenas for at least a decade now You marks.


Your asian so shut the fuck up


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown has been half empty arenas for at least a decade now You marks.


People stopped caring about smackdown when wwe got rid of the broken fist set and just made it look like raw.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2018)

Not sure what they can do to boost attendance for Smackdown tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 13, 2018)

Fist titantron or old school ovaltron


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m back from Maui.

@WhatADrag it seems like our plot to boycott Raw is working!  I’m skipping tlc tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2018)

A few WWE writers on Twitter are pointing the finger at the 3 hour requirement for RAW.

One guy also said it's harder than writing a soap. But why? Loops back to Vince trying to control too much of the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2018)

Thing is I don't think 3 hours is a main reason.  Nitro at its peak was also 3 hours and had stuff you cared about. It was also pg.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

Into the Spider Verse.  Awesome movie.  Dope soundtrack.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fist titantron or old school ovaltron


broken glass fist! although the ovaltron is nice too. it was what I called 'classic smackdown' before the fist eventually became classic smackdown too.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2018)

has their subscriptions dropped at all this year?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> has their subscriptions dropped at all this year?


from what I heard about a 1.1 % decrease in subscriptions.

Not enough to make them sweat.

Vince is sweating the ratings though .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Into the Spider Verse.  Awesome movie.  Dope soundtrack.


Indeed it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> has their subscriptions dropped at all this year?


To be fair its easier to watch a ppv a month with some take overs and docs instead of watching raw weekly so i would assume their numbers wouldnt drop drastically


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

gonna watch Spiderman into the Spiderverse 

Just gotta finish my finals today and then this weekend is all good  

followed by watching an awesome Raw show


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> To be fair its easier to watch a ppv a month with some take overs and docs instead of watching raw weekly so i would assume their numbers wouldnt drop drastically


lol true. they should start paying people that can make it through an entire raw nowadays.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> from what I heard about a 1.1 % decrease in subscriptions.
> 
> Not enough to make them sweat.
> 
> *Vince is sweating the ratings though .*


Y'all get ready for the 2019 draft.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Y'all get ready for the 2019 draft.


Pretty sure Fox is gonna be like.....you know what? we good


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

I feel really bad for Fox.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I feel really bad for Fox.


Poor guys lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

Vince going to be at Raw


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince going to be at Raw



And the people will still cheer him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And the people will still cheer him.



it's almost like being in an abusive relationship


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> And the people will still cheer him.


Not this time.

I won’t watch.  I’m enjoying not watching right now.  But I 1000% expect Vince to be heckled.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not this time.
> 
> I won’t watch.  I’m enjoying not watching right now.  But I 1000% expect Vince to be heckled.


You'd hope so but the average wrestling fan is retarded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You'd hope so but the average wrestling fan is retarded


 I wouldn't say retarded. Nostalgia googles always come on when he comes out.

They need to tell him the show sucks to his face


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Not this time.
> 
> I won’t watch.  I’m enjoying not watching right now.  But I 1000% expect Vince to be heckled.


Im down to watch TLC tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 14, 2018)

Funny how we always try to type paragraphs on whats wrong with the product instead of just saying it all comes down to Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Im down to watch TLC tho


Watch Spider Verse instead.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2018)

Spider-Verse was lit, animation was dope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm like 99% going to TLC this weekend.

Probably gonna buy tickets the morning of via GAMETIME app


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WWE has something planned for January that will supposedly get ratings up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

Boo Vince.  Chant CM Punk at Vince.  Be disruptive and make him uncomfortable out there.  The fans Monday night have a duty.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

All they had to do to make a good Transformers movie was add John Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

The winners of the Mixed Match Challenge will get the 30th spot in the Royal Rumble.

So R Truth and Carmella or Jinder and Alicia Fox.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The winners of the Mixed Match Challenge will get the 30th spot in the Royal Rumble.
> 
> So R Truth and Carmella or Jinder and Alicia Fox.


They probably switch them with suprises during the rumble


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2018)

I got traded to RAW


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Into the spider verse spoiler_ 



the death of Peter Parker was sad asf guys.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

@Ghost_of_Gashir as poor as wwe has been this year.  Can you believe that Sumie Is still ROH Champion???


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2018)

Vince gonna stand in the ring and the crowd will chant this is awesome


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2018)

After rukia negs me and im not phased


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

You liar.  I positive repped you.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You liar.  I positive repped you.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

You and are okay right now since we are both anti-Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

I will tell you what would be a desperate move.  Vince names himself commissioner or general manager.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will tell you what would be a desperate move.  Vince names himself commissioner or general manager.


I'm tired of commissioners and GMs man. I really am. Honestly don't think RAW has had a good GM since Bischoff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm tired of commissioners and GMs man. I really am. Honestly don't think RAW has had a good GM since Bischoff


Put on a show without authority figures.  That formula worked once before.  Give it a chance!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm tired of commissioners and GMs man. I really am. Honestly don't think RAW has had a good GM since Bischoff



The month of Regal was awesome, until he threw it away with his drug problems 



Rukia said:


> Put on a show without authority figures.  That formula worked once before.  Give it a chance!



I want my authority figures like back with jack tunney, barely seen but when is seen you know it has to be something huge.  Try that for a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Why the hell are they having live events the day before the PPV?
No wonder WWE have so many damn injuries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

Anonymous Raw GM time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why the hell are they having live events the day before the PPV?
> No wonder WWE have so many damn injuries.


Heaven forbid the superstars get 10 more nights off during the year.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Can't have a poor wwe show if there's no one fit enough to perform must be Vince logic.  I mean for second year in a row we're going to a late year ppv with half the roster sick as well as injured.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

lol Borin tweeted that he is probably getting a raise.

They throwing his ass out.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

If Baron Corbin is your top heel of your show then you fucked up hard.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

I'm probably gonna tune in and out tonight. A little stress relief from law school apps .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Boo the fuck out of Vince on Monday night!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

@Lord Trollbias 

It looks like we called it.


I don’t like the Iconics at all.  But the ref did throw up the giant X at the event last night.  Moronic fucking company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> It looks like we called it.
> 
> ...


Vince: Make them wrestle 6 out of 7 days every week with brutal travel schedules
Also Vince: Why are they performing so lethargically? Why are they always getting injured?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Guess Ill watch TLC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

So kick off show is Buddy vs Cedric


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

205 getting chants


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2018)

Just got in, posting on IG story (eddiearthquake)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Good match so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Good match so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Good match so far





Lord Trollbias said:


> Good match so far


Something, something, great minds


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruby Riott/Natalya made the main show over this match smh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Something, something, great minds


Indeed. Man it's crazy how 205 seems to have been brought back from the dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh shit. Becky about to raise hell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

I genuinely hate Renee on commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I genuinely hate Renee on commentary


I am not watching the show.  But yes.  She is terrible.  Bring back Booker T.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I am not watching the show.  But yes.  She is terrible.  Bring back Booker T.


He was on the pre-show booth. No reason why he can't come back full time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Elias on kickoff


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He was on the pre-show booth. No reason why he can't come back full time


Booker T said some absurd things.  But he was entertaining.  And the show needs to be more entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

They couldn't even let Elias get the win in peace? FFS.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

I also don’t want Graves on both shows.  I want Smackdown and Raw to have different approaches from the commentary booth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I genuinely hate Renee on commentary



Yeah was reading through comments on FB. A few people said she's awful. Partially vince's fault too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Mahal/Alicia and Carmella/Truth opening up the show? I like Truth but imma go make dinner real quick. I have fuck all desire to see this match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

So Seth vs Dean is second to last match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Don’t let TLC distract you from the fact that Into the Spider-Verse was the best comic book movie this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

Best finish to Becky/Asuka/Charlotte?
Becky pins Charlotte.
Or Asuka makes Charlotte tap.
Sets up Becky vs Asuka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t let TLC distract you from the fact that Into the Spider-Verse was the best comic book movie this year.


Further proof that the live action comic book shit has gotten played out and they need to do more animated projects for them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Best finish to Becky/Asuka/Charlotte?
> Becky pins Charlotte.
> Or Asuka makes Charlotte tap.
> Sets up Becky vs Asuka


Isn’t it a retrieve the belt and win match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

So why didn't E use this promo to hype it up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Don’t let TLC distract you from the fact that Into the Spider-Verse was the best comic book movie this year.


Eh. It was good but not great.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eh. It was good but not great.


Troll.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Troll.


I can name a couple of issues. The fact the movie rushed through emotional moments , lack of screen time for the other Spider peeps.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Is the crowd dead for the Mixed match challenge match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd dead for the Mixed match challenge match?


Troll.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd dead for the Mixed match challenge match?


First Season was great. Then WWE did what they do best and instead of letting a good thing be they tried it again and killed its hype.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

An all expense paid vacation?  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> An all expense paid vacation?  .


Im skipping out on this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

Truth can now pin Carmella


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

The PPV can now actually start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

I like the Usos. They used to be too comical but these characters fit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Troll.


Nothing about the crowd on my timeline.  Just that Carmella is really bad in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Didn't even realize Big Show wasn't with The Bar anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nothing about the crowd on my timeline.  Just that Carmella is really bad in the ring.


Ah ok that makes sense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Ref lost track of the legal man for a bit but still a good match so far. SD's Tag Division >>>>>>> RAW's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

No matter how many times you see.these guys they always put on a show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Solid match. Good opener to the PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Man I wish Insanity came out


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man I wish Insanity came out


Bar need new challengers. Hopefully soon. I doubt they'll get a push until Nikki Cross is officially called up though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Renee back on commentary. My ears.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bar need new challengers. Hopefully soon. I doubt they'll get a push until Nikki Cross is officially called up though.


True but man they need some impact wins right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

"Baron Corbin has single-handedly taken down Monday Night RAW."
Are you retarded Renee?

Like I get the kayfabe shit they are doing but this is so insulting to my intelligence.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

WWE still shooting wrong. Corbin is definitely a heel but also not entertaining at all with this character. Like how Elias was for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Who cares about these jobbers?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> WWE still firing wrong. Corbin is definitely a heel but also not entertaining at all with this character. Like how Elias was for example.


People don't like Corbin no matter how he's presented. Dude just sucks and failed to show any interesting personality despite all the sucking wwe did on him when he first came in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

This feels oddly satisfying.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

This is literally a bunch of geeks beating up another geek. And WWE are trying to present this as some "overthrowing the evil regime" shit?
I get what they are trying to do but I don't care about any of this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

I vote for no gm replacement.  But if they have one.  It needs to be a babyface.  And it cannot be Kurt Angle.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ref lost track of the legal man for a bit but still a good match so far. SD's Tag Division >>>>>>> RAW's



Raw has a tag team division?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Raw has a tag team division?


AOPP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This is literally a bunch of geeks beating up another geek. And WWE are trying to present this as some "overthrowing the evil regime" shit?
> I get what they are trying to do but I don't care about any of this.


Well just think of it as ending that lame storyline with Corbin.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AOPP.



Wouldn't call 2 real teams (AOP, Revival) and a bunch of throw togethers a division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well just think of it as ending that lame storyline with Corbin.


Would just have rather had 1 armed Strowman beat the shit out of Corbin. makes him look dominant in anticipation for Lesnar.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Ruby Riott should be Rousey's next opponent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I vote for no gm replacement.  But if they have one.  It needs to be a babyface.  And it cannot be Kurt Angle.



Yeah they might as well scrap the whole thing. Like you said earlier, it hasn't been believable or entertaining since EB.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

I don’t care about Lesnar/Strowman.  I have already seen that match multiple times.  And Braun always comes out of the match with no credibility.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ruby Riott should be Rousey's next opponent.


I like the Riott Squad, better than most of the show.  But they need to win a feud once in a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I like the Riott Squad, better than most of the show.  But they need to win a feud once in a while.


Riott has to win this one.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Would just have rather had 1 armed Strowman beat the shit out of Corbin. makes him look dominant in anticipation for Lesnar.



I'm ok with it. Allows faces to have their revenge on the so called big heel.  If Angle is returned it should be nothing less than Mafia Angle but with face slant.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Natalya won this feud because WWE are fucking retarded.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Riott Squad can't even win a Tables Match 3v1 but Corbin is why RAW is a shitshow, ok Vince. Fucks sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Natalya won this feud because WWE are fucking retarded.


She won because she is Ronda’s friend.

Nattie has almost no value to the company though tbh.  Terrible mic skills.  Horrible character.  Male fans don’t want to sleep with her.  She’s a miss.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

At least Drew/Balor should be a good match if WWE decide not to have Drew just squash him.
I swear to God they're going to start calling Finn "The Rebel" all the fucking time now aren't they?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> At least Drew/Balor should be a good match if WWE decide not to have Drew just squash him.
> I swear to God they're going to start calling Finn "The Rebel" all the fucking time now aren't they?


The rebel?  Where did that come from??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The rebel?  Where did that come from??


No idea but Renee and Cole have been calling him that a lot tonight


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

The Rams are on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Nobody will take a Drew push seriously when he can't fucking win on PPV?
Also how is that not a DQ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Drew lost?  Seriously???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

WWE does this distraction finish nonsense too fucking much nowadays because they think it'll protect the loser. Its just annoying. It doesn't protect shit it just makes the loser look dumb for not being able to focus on their match.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

For the Randy/Mysterio match someone in the front row opposite side of the screen should destroy the dreams of all the kids by now pulling out a giant image of Rey without the mask.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Makes no sense for McIntyre to lose.  He’s the one guy wwe has been protecting recently!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Baffled that McIntyre lost.

It really does seem like WWE deliberately makes sure that none of their Stars ever look strong.  Why else would they 50/50 so much?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Orton's Powerslams are so smooth


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Orton should win.  He’s the guy with more upside here.

But maybe babyfaces are going to carry the night to cushion the blow for Vince tomorrow night?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

I hate Randy for not going back to legend killer since it still can work nowadays and would make his feuds interesting


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Oh hey. More 50/50 booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

So Dolph is still a Heel? That'a actually refreshing. Usually when 1 Heel turns on the other, the betrayed instantly turns Face so this is a nice change of pace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Don't know why this made me laugh


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

Jeez Finn's chest is cut up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Rhonda two things :


1.) Da fuck is up with your makeup?

2.) Stop fucking smiling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

How does whoever does Rousey's makeup still have a job?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

1.  Ronda makeup is always bad.

2.  She smiles even when involved in bitter feuds.

3.  Ronda sucks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rhonda two things :
> 
> 
> 1.) Da fuck is up with your makeup?


Somebody needs to be fired for that.



Dean Ambrose said:


> 2.) Stop fucking smiling.


This always make me heated because they'll still insist she's the "Baddest Woman on the Planet." Then fucking act like it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Please just have this be a squash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Somebody needs to be fired for that.
> 
> 
> This always make me heated because they'll still insist she's the "Baddest Woman on the Planet." Then fucking act like it.


I was ok with it at the beginning since she legit was happy but its been a year now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Becky deserves better than to be stuck wrestling Nia at Wrestlemania.  Anything that helps us avoid that is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

This isn't going to be a shame is it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This isn't going to be a shame is it?


Becky did say she is gonna collect


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Ronda probably does her own make up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ronda probably does her own make up.


She needs to fire herself then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Becky a man of her word


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

This should be a good match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Stop chanting DBs name


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

Damn commentary did a poor job selling the matches at the beginning. The crowd started coming alive and they just chuckled. I think someone said, "The crowds really into this."...lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Very good match so far. MOTN atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

AJ vs Daniel needs to go till Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

These two proving why they're the very best wrestlers in WWE atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

I smell Ronda fuckery in the TLC match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> These two proving why they're the very best wrestlers in WWE atm


Why isn’t it the main event then?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

This one still makes no sense to me. Corbin literally gave them the title match that they won the Tag Titles in when they lost a title match to AOP the week before.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Why isn’t it the main event then?


Something something history women TLC triple threat something something


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Asuka to win tonight, Charlotte vs Ronda at Rumble, Becky Mania (after winning the rumble).  Becky closes Mania as champion.

Also easiest drinking game inc.  Take a shot when Renee says something.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Something something history women TLC triple threat something something


AJ was never in the main event when he was Champion though.  That’s a fact.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AJ was never in the main event when he was Champion though.  That’s a fact.


Unless its muh women history nothing was main eventing over Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2018)

I would prefer Asuka over Charlotte.  Charlotte winning would just be more of the same.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

The Air Horns in Dean's entrance have grown on me


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

Ugh the Roman references are just tasteless.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

What kind of comment was that Corey?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Damn Graves just murdered Renee there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Damn why Corey going after Renee like this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Graves just murdered Renee there


I cringed and yet laughed


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

I think he told her "Shut up" last week on RAW and she didn't say anything is back.

I'm sitting here watching the shit like..wha


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Its kinda awkward when Renee refers to him as Dean Ambrose. Like bish you're married to him but not on first name only status?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its kinda awkward when Renee refers to him as Dean Ambrose. Like bish you're married to him but not on first name only status?



Guessing they dont want the fangirls to be discouraged


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its kinda awkward when Renee refers to him as Dean Ambrose. Like bish you're married to him but not on first name only status?


She hasn't earned that right yet.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 16, 2018)

Jon moxley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Is it really a Seth Rollins match if he doesn't sell the knee?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

If Seth's knee was this bad for this long he'd retired by now.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Also wasn't this originally advertised for a few weeks as a ladder match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Also wasn't this originally advertised for a few weeks as a ladder match?


I thought it was a Ladder Match too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

Damn the crowd turning on this match


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn the crowd turning on this match


yea cause the match is ass.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn the crowd turning on this match


I thought its been solid so far. Underwhelming but solid. It'll pick up soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea cause the match is ass.


Not really. Its decent.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Don't Gargano it


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not really. Its decent.


its beyond boring. its too damn basic.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

soap opera .


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Well renee go up and celebrate with your man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2018)

That kid is like, "Oh shit why did I buy this "Burn it Down" gear"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Ambrose was right. Seth lost control and lost..,clean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> its beyond boring. its too damn basic.



Honestly yeah I can see that. Not like you can put Ambrose in a hardcore match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Ambrose/Rollins should've been better. Keep the Ladder stip at the very least or make it No DQ.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Rousey will screw Charlotte and Nia will screw Becky thus Asuka wins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

As long as Charlotte doesn't win, I'm happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2018)

So how has this PPV been going?  I let my nephew use my subscription to the network so he's getting first dibs at watching it so I'll be viewing it after but wanting to know what i'm in for.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly yeah I can see that. Not like you can put Ambrose in a hardcore match.


Probably should have had a stip tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how has this PPV been going?  I let my nephew use my subscription to the network so he's getting first dibs at watching it so I'll be viewing it after but wanting to know what i'm in for.


SD Tag Match was good. AJ/Bryan was excellent. Everything else was meh-alright. Women's TLC is good so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

Asuka went full psycho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Asuka went full psycho.


Everyone has gone full psycho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Good match. Rousey pissed off BOTH Becky and Charlotte. Asuka/Becky at RR, Charlotte/Rouset at RR, Rousey/Becky at Mania?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good match. Rousey pissed off BOTH Becky and Charlotte. Asuka/Becky at RR, Charlotte/Rouset at RR, Rousey/Becky at Mania?


Or Triple Threat at RR?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 16, 2018)

I know shitting on WWE is cool for you wannabe smarks that are a year or two behind, but that was the greatest match I've seen from WWE in a few years. Probably the greatest woman's match outside of Flair/Asuka WM34 all time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 16, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Or Triple Threat at RR?


Nah the triple threat will be at WM.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2018)

lol JJ at the E&C show mocking how he held vince up for money.

But I think on the grand scheme of things SM matches good, Raw decent to poor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 16, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know shitting on WWE is cool for you wannabe smarks that are a year or two behind, but that was the greatest match I've seen from WWE in a few years. Probably the greatest woman's match outside of Flair/Asuka WM34 all time.


Nibba who on here didn't admit the match was great? Just because the overall product is ass doesn't mean there aren't bright spots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably should have had a stip tho.


Problem is the dude's arm is still sorta fucked.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Wait, why did Rousey interfere?  Is she a heel now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know shitting on WWE is cool for you wannabe smarks that are a year or two behind, but that was the greatest match I've seen from WWE in a few years. Probably the greatest woman's match outside of Flair/Asuka WM34 all time.


Someone I really trust told me that AJ vs Daniel Bryan was the match of the night.  The women’s tlc match was good.  But not quite as good.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

This is boring on a Seth/Ambrose 
End this rivalry already!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

pat pat said:


> This is boring on a Seth/Ambrose
> End this rivalry already!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Wait, why did Rousey interfere?  Is she a heel now?



Why wouldn't she.  We bitch about people letting attacks go unpunished (Becky on Rousey during the invasion. Charlotte brutally assaulting her at survivor series) . Then when someone does pick best time for revenge, someone is complaining again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Charlotte I understand.  Becky.  Not so much.  That was a Survivor series attack.  Brand warfare.  An invasion attack.  And Becky got her comeuppance when she got her face broken.

Now two months later Ronda gets her payback?  Doesn’t work for me.

The other thing is.  Even if retaliation is justified.  Fans don’t want interference in a four star match.  EVER.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Probably should have had a stip tho.


A stip wouldn't do much for how dry that match was. any blood feud match that starts off with the 2 dudes locking up gets an automatic yawn from me


@3:00 is how their match should've started but instead they opted to steal samoa joe's shtick and put the crowd to sleep


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Someone I really trust told me that AJ vs Daniel Bryan was the match of the night.  The women’s tlc match was good.  But not quite as good.


Bryan-AJ might have been the better technical performance, but i was much more invested in the main event, just my opinion though.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

teddy said:


> A stip wouldn't do much for how dry that match was. any blood feud match that starts off with the 2 dudes locking up gets an automatic yawn from me
> 
> 
> @3:00 is how their match should've started but instead they opted to steal samoa joe's shtick and put the crowd to sleep


yea that never makes any sense to me to have two dudes lock up in a match where they're supposed to despise each other.
hates each others guts
tries to work together to have a respectable wrestling match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

It sounds like it was a good PPV. But only because the Smackdown talent brought their best.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince is going to get booed out of the building tonight guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince will get cheered and the status quo will remain.

Picks for new GM : Alexa Bliss or Matt Hardy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea that never makes any sense to me to have two dudes lock up in a match where they're supposed to despise each other.
> hates each others guts
> tries to work together to have a respectable wrestling match.


Only time I remember two guys in a blood feud starting a match off right in recent times on the main roster was Sami Zayn giving KO a Helluva Kick right off the bat in a Fatal 4 Way for the IC Title and also their Battleground Match where Zayn immediately goes for a Helluva Kick but KO rolls out of the way and Zayn just starts pummeling him on the outside.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is going to get booed out of the building tonight guys.


inb4 "WE'RE NOT WORTHY!" chants.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince will get cheered and the status quo will remain.
> 
> Picks for new GM : Alexa Bliss or Matt Hardy



Go for woken matt.  Even just for him asking George Washington and others on guidance for things.  Either way still better than generic heel or face GM.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2018)

wait, Alexa is retired?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m reading that Vince was apparently furious about the Rollins/Ambrose match.





Jake CENA said:


> wait, Alexa is retired?


Sure seems like it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

These motherfuckers Dean and Seth really went out there and wrestled a normal match centered around Seth’s knee.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

A blood feud with Dean Ambrose is the thing that actually cooled off Seth Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers Dean and Seth really went out there and wrestled a normal match centered around Seth’s knee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers Dean and Seth really went out there and wrestled a normal match centered around Seth’s knee.


They had a better match at Starrcade than this. What were they thinking?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

I know Kayfabe and shit but Seth looks really dumb saying this when hours before that he literally blamed all of RAW's problems on Corbin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I know Kayfabe and shit but Seth looks really dumb saying this when hours before that he literally blamed all of RAW's problems on Corbin.



Sometimes I wonder if they even have control over their supposed own twitter accounts. 

Also Dean vs Seth WAS supposed to be a ladder match, I checked back on how it was being advertised before.  Vince might be furious at it but at the end of the day the one who made the call to make it generic match for title was Vince.

Tonight if people sing "No Chance." as Vince struts out, bow to him, chant "we're not worthy." all the way up until he basically has to go full heel to get a boo (Back like he had to do earlier this year) then every fan that goes to a show, then leaves complaining about the show deserves to be punted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only time I remember two guys in a blood feud starting a match off right in recent times on the main roster was Sami Zayn giving KO a Helluva Kick right off the bat in a Fatal 4 Way for the IC Title and also their Battleground Match where Zayn immediately goes for a Helluva Kick but KO rolls out of the way and Zayn just starts pummeling him on the outside.


yea those were how you do a feud. I've just chalked it up to Dean/Rollins just suck together. Their feud a few years ago was a blood feud too and that blew chunks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

These dumbfucks actually think writing a wrestling show is hard. No wonder their booking is retarded.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah I'm so confused by the entire creative strategy. Just push people who the fans react to the most. Stop playing favorites (Corbin)

I would not give a damn about favorites if I were in charage.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

I read that Lucha House Party will face the Revival tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte I understand.  Becky.  Not so much.  That was a Survivor series attack.  Brand warfare.  An invasion attack.  And Becky got her comeuppance when she got her face broken.
> 
> Now two months later Ronda gets her payback?  Doesn’t work for me.
> 
> The other thing is.  Even if retaliation is justified.  Fans don’t want interference in a four star match.  EVER.



Shut ur ass up, Pussy. 

Your reasoning makes no sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Becky made the womens division organcic and they are actually better than the mens division right now


Aj vs bryan was great tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Taking my s3 in for repair.  Some asshole fucked my car up while I was on vacation.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Taking my s3 in for repair.  Some asshole fucked my car up while I was on vacation.



It was probably Drag.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I read that Lucha House Party will face the Revival tonight.



If they want to have the new Authority figure have some credit.  They should start out making it seem like that but then come out saying that the match is now a "Lucha squash rules." with revival picking any 10 people they want and the Lucha if they wish to have a job need to just stand there while getting beat down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

what if they made Hulk Hogan the new general manager?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers Dean and Seth really went out there and wrestled a normal match centered around Seth’s knee.





Lord Trollbias said:


> They had a better match at Starrcade than this. What were they thinking?


Bro they don’t write the ducking show , Vince blaming them is the ultimate proof of this friend’s lost mind hypocrisy. Who booked the match like that? Who made the whole rivalry revolve around Roman reigns leukaemia ?!!!!!! 
It’s fuckingn him , he is a hack. Sorry but every damn single fight of Rollins this year has been fire, the dude and ziggler had 10000 fights but they were still interesting to watch. Blaming it on the guys in the “they can’t deliver” way is Vince being a damn piece of shit because that’s what he is. If he really think this match sucked because of Rollins and Ambrose them that will confirm for me he actually thinks the rating are Corbin’s fault. We have a proof he wrote a show by his own hand and that’s when shit started to go down. Ohhh is it possible that the only shows where Vince has no influence 205 live , NXT , Smackdown are the better show , the one with Better story characters and matches? 
This old fucker ruined Aop with a pee joke. It’s his fault this match sucked , the dean/Rollins rivalry back in 2015 was fire and carried that shit excuse of a show in 2015, their hell in a cell match back in the days was defined as “giving back sense to the hell in cell stipulation” by all of us guys. 
Vince sucks he writes bullshit and blame the shit on the boys like he did for Corbin Rollins and Ambrose. And he will do the same with anything he touches , he did it with Balor and even when he’ll start pushing Drew really suddenly the guy will start sucking. Why put this match not even as a TLC but an ordinary fight? Why book it around “muh psychological games” why build this whole rivalry as they did? 
Look carefully the only thing that works in wee today aren’t from the writers. Becky isn’t a wwe product , she is a failed Rusev 2.0, they tried to turn her heel to shut her popularity but it came blowing on their face. Now they have no choice 
The reason why Daniel bryan’s Character is good is because he can have the freedom to define his own character people, the whole “super vegan ecologist” is just derived from his real life conviction 
It got nothing to do with wwe and their bullshit writing , look they are killing ronda’s Hype! 
Fuck wwe seriously guy , like the Elite or idk what better put their finger out of their ass and create their show , I swear I’ll prefer to pay 30$ to watch their ppvs rather than watching shitty wwe shows on the network

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Daniel Bryan’s heel character has convinced me that Daniel Bryan is more talented than I previously gave him credit for.

Other characters turn heel or babyface with far less effectiveness.  But Bryan is cutting really fiery promos and seems completely committed to the character.  He’s just better than a guy like Bobby Lashley.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Bro if you let characters act how they want you will feel like all of them are super talented. I still remember in the road to WM 31 when in an interview a guy was literally giving lines to the kid so he can just repeat it, how can anyone believe that? 
Seriously I sometimes go back to watch punk Cena and the rock promo, everything they say is actually a mix of their real life shit and the story side. That’s what works, let people be themselves. 
The reason why DB turn is a success is because DB just took his real life convaincrions ( ecology fight and protection of the environment ) and then made it to the extreme....::


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

pat pat said:


> Bro if you let characters act how they want you will feel like all of them are super talented. I still remember in the road to WM 31 when in an interview a guy was literally giving lines to the kid so he can just repeat it, how can anyone believe that?
> Seriously I sometimes go back to watch punk Cena and the rock promo, everything they say is actually a mix of their real life shit and the story side. That’s what works, let people be themselves.
> The reason why DB turn is a success is because DB just took his real life convaincrions ( ecology fight and protection of the environment ) and then made it to the extreme....::

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

A guy like Samoa Joe is just better.  He goes out there and makes it work, regardless of the content they give him.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

I follow him on tweeter and I know his positions on these subjects so I can clearly see what he is doing there. 
Let’s take an example , Ambrose they restrained the guy so much it’s painful. In CZW Moxley ( Ambrose ) was an absolute fighter who fight not to win but to inflict the most damages on his opponents and surpass his own limits. Wwe got ride of all of the guy’s substance , he is scripted with the ass why would he do any effort? 
If guys like stone cold and the rock were here today vince would turn them to shit....


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> A guy like Samoa Joe is just better.  He goes out there and makes it work, regardless of the content they give him.


Yeah and what have they made of him so far? Appart from losing to AJ?  
That’s a big part of the problem, sure there are special talents but they are rare so the writers have to do a good job. Joe with a better writing could be Lesnar tier of hype....


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Also , yes that’s my rant lol 
The guys on raw are given absolutely no gimmick , they don’t let them exprès themselves but they don’t give them anything interesting either. What they did to heel Ambrose turning him into what we have today is a fucking scandal...
What do you think of when you see Rollins , Ambrose or reigns? Characters! They flip flop on their booking all the time 
Seth was getting there with him defending the intercontinental championship with excellence while shitting on brock’s incomoetence, some kind of prize fighter who just put worth to the tittle, à fighting champion? Great that’s the same as Cena’s way, it could work it WAS working until they just brought back the shield and absolutely “killed” both dean and Seth to prevent Roman from being booed 
Really if the public cheers Vince tonight I’ll give up not just on wwe but the fans too cuz that would mean we as a community deserve the crap we are getting


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Heel Ambrose should have been a slam dunk.  I’m still puzzled by his ice cold act.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm actually scared for some of my NXT favs (Velveteen, Gargano, Ciampa, UE) when they get called up. Vince gonna stifle out any creative input they had on their characters.
> That old ^ (use bro) probably watched on GloriousBomb Roode video, though it was funny, then decided the fans like it so he must be a cookie cutter face. He that out of touch.
> Sad part is the idiotic crowd gonna cheer him on tonight and ride his nuts so hard when he humiliates and scapegoats Corbin tonight


Bro when I look at how deep complex and well structured guys like ciampa and gargano are I can’t give the main roster any excuse , I don’t want them to be called up never ever under Vince, it can’t work in the main roster not because “muuhhh NXT easier to write” hell no because the raw writers do not have the level of intelligence it takes to write a guy like gargano or ciampa. 
Bro Gargano’s heel turn was Tarantino-tier writing , it was so fucking believable I didn’t even realise myself when the guy was going nuts, you are so invested in the characters so close to them you start to actually think like them and justifies their action. Since gargano actually thinks he is still acting for good , I was like “well guy not wrong...” until something snapped and I just thought “hey what he is doing is clearly wrong!” It’s not some “I hit a bad guy with a guitare for no reason...now I am a good guy shit” you can barely see the limit of the moment the guy turns heel. this shit can never make it into the main roster....Vince can’t understand that


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey kids.

I saw some of TLC.

The girls TLC match was solid.

Styles vs Danielson was my MOTN.

Ambrose vs Rollins was meh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

I was worried that Bryan may never be back to his best with this return but the Lesnar and Styles matches have shut me up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m expecting Vince to move Charlotte and Becky to Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow. A guy is given creative freedom and with solid booking goes on one of the best heel runs the company had had in recent times. Almost as if micro-managing characters to the point of neutering them isn't ideal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

14 minutes before we find out what this shake up might be.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince is stepping down and putting his son in law in charge.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince is stepping down and putting his son in law in charge.


That would be best for business


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wow. A guy is given creative freedom and with solid booking goes on one of the best heel runs the company had had in recent times. Almost as if micro-managing characters to the point of neutering them isn't ideal


Exactly what i was saying 
Let the guy be themselves! It damn works!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok, opening up Raw with Vince.... and to cheers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Fuck this crowd. Bunch of morons deserve this geriatric screwing them over week in week out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Welp he's calling for boos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Fucking marks


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

People seems to be mostly cheering him with a few Booing that he had to heel up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

He throwing creative under the bus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Dammit can hear those channels changing now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Why we watchng
Im disgusted with myself


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

My God somebody shut up Renee


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Fuck wwe fans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

HHH out now and waiting for Shane to show up as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Hhh please Bury Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Only way this is salvageable is if Vince retires (like actually retires) and HHH Pedigrees him


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

My god this is scary!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

The idiotic reaction of the crowd is exactly why WWE plays fans. Jesus man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My God somebody shut up Renee



Bring out Dean, always works for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince getting boos?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Stephanie! 
ONG ITS HORRIBLE!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

God help us please.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

They are CHEEERING Stephanie! These motherfuckers cheered Stephanie
This whole scene is wwe shitting on us
Edit : please give control to the game! He deserves the cheers tho


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Crowd sold out by jackassess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> God help us please.



There is no God in the WWE, remember Vince defeated him in a tag match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

"Absentee management are over"
My God Please save us.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Wwe is literally reuniting their whole family 
........
Vince is either leaving or they are mocking the retarded fans


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Bullshit!!!


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Omg they are shitting on us! I knew it!


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

They are bringing back the authority and those morons are cheering! Duck wwe crowd! 
Bring a face to shit on them!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

WWE actually duped these dumb sheep into blaming Corbin over the McMahons. I actually almost feel bad for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

And out comes the sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol this fucking crowd all marks


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

This is absolutely manipulation!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Commercial? What the fuck?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

they came here justreally i told you Corbin would take it all! That’s bullshit! The fans are buying it , wrestling fans are retarded 
They actually did it , acting like Baron is responsible GOD FUCK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

The authority is back


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Wait now we will have them McMahon’s everywhere?! 
God help us!
They brought back the authority to bring back rating?!!!! 
The authority?! 
I hope this company DIES


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Vince getting boos?



There was one guy at front.  But you're unfortunately been wrong this week


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

The Authority actually used Corbin to dupe fools into accepting them. This is actually top tier manipulation and propaganda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

So what was the announcement?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Idiot crowd you are booing the wrong person.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Man what a disaster. Fans reacting exactly how WWE wants them to.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Authority actually used Corbin to dupe fools into accepting them. This is actually top tier manipulation and propaganda.


This! What the fuck is in the dans head and they complain wwe doesn’t take us seriously?!
People really fell for that shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Authority actually used Corbin to dupe fools into accepting them. This is actually top tier manipulation and propaganda.


Those sick bastards


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol audience doesn't realize WWE poking fun at them.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Steph is the worst. She's a goddamn leech.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So what was the announcement?



"You will bend over, take it in the ass, and you will love us for it"
The McMahons


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

things will never change


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

fuck Wwe fans 
That’s a damn shame!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Boys. Its time we dropped WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol WWE gets 18 minutes of programming doing nothing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

The puppet getting more boos than the puppet masters 
Fans really are idiots sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Is the brand split over?


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

That’s the first raw I watch live in months 
Came here to see if the circumstances would create some change, but fuck this shit. 
Guys like punk would shit on that public, he was right! 
Bye bye wwe like really 
Nothing’s gonna change


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is the brand split over?



Still there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Close to 20 minutes and this is still going on.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

They are wanking Vince calling him a genius all the time! 
This scene is ridiculous , that’s falling wcw tier kind of shit


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Slater, "kill me now please."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Cant wait for Corbin to win . I will enjoy those retarded fans tears .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

How is Renee making Corbin booking a fair 1v1 match against Drew as a bad thing? HOW?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> So what was the announcement?


Smoke and mirrors and unfortunately not Cody returning with that theme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Good a commercial on a match we don't give a darn about.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Kurt Angle? Kurt Angle vs Corbin!? 
What the hell is this wwe?! Fuck you they said we are gonna listen to fans but drop the SAME Corbin being general manager again?!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Smoke and mirrors and unfortunately not Cody returning with that theme.


That was such a good theme man.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

That’s WWE’s demise they will die out with the rest of their stupid fans 
Tasteless tasteless!


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2018)

You guys have no reason to shit on the fans because you're all still watching this garbage.

I'm playing Sonic adventure 2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good a commercial on a match we don't give a darn about.


Commercials >>>>>> announcement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> You guys have no reason to shit on the fans because you're all still watching this garbage.
> 
> I'm playing Sonic adventure 2.


But Sonic only has Genesis games


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

How the hell did Corbin wrong Roode and Gable? HOW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Stupid match, stupid fans, stupid booking.  Vince literally is tanking this show so he can sell to Disney right.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the hell did Corbin wrong Roode and Gable? HOW?



Fucking them over during the feud with AoP.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

I would have honestly preferred if Vince brought back Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

This is 2001 WCW tier 
I swear if the Elite creates their new show they can crash raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Is this what we wanted?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Fucking them over during the feud with AoP.


His "fucking them over" won them the Tag Titles. Man literally gave them a tag title shot after they lost clean the week before.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

So they promise to listen to their fans and change, but yet we get a 20 minute promo and a Baron Corbin match... Yep... They sure listened to us...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

The Juice Man said:


> You guys have no reason to shit on the fans because you're all still watching this garbage.
> 
> I'm playing Sonic adventure 2.


bro I am gonna watch this raw! It should have been a decicive one! I really think this one will determine a lot in the future and right now!? Wwe is showing why they deserve to die 



SHUT UP RENEE


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m playing Spiderman ps4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

Cringeworthy commentary.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Isnt this the Same scene we got in TLC?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m playing Spiderman ps4.


Bruv the Demon Bases on Ultimate Difficulty can be frustrating AF.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

So the Fces cheated with the collaboration of the authority ( tyrants ) to bring back Angle in charge?!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruv the Demon Bases on Ultimate Difficulty can be frustrating AF.



Don't remind me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Corbin defeated and all is right with the WWE........ and world peace has been achieved, world hunger has ended, all wars are over, all illness have been cured...... oh wait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince punishing Corbin for his shitty booking. That almost makes me feel bad for Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruv the Demon Bases on Ultimate Difficulty can be frustrating AF.


Just use the power up move with the spinning web to get them off you.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Don't remind me.


I'm dreading (in a good way) getting to the Sable Bases. They were already difficult enough on the regular playthrough but on Ultimate? Yikes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just use the power up move with the spinning web to get them off you.


Yeah but then they fuck you during the cooldown period.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

One of the worst parts of this is just hearing the snidish sarcasm from the commentary, "this is what the fans wanted."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Bryan was right. These dumbasses are Fickle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

I’m sure glad I decided to make a camgirl sit on a cake than watch RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah but then they fuck you during the cooldown period.



True but what I use is also the concussion gadget then use the web shot to get some of them stuck quickly


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

McMahon's: We'll give people what they want.

Fans: More Demon King

Balor comes out generic.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

The whole angle segment was done at TLC! It’s the exact same scene


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but what I use is also the concussion gadget then use the web shot to get some of them stuck quickly


I tend to use Electric Web and Web Bomb because the former can arc the electricity into other enemies and the latter is good crowd control.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Lemme guess. Drew is gonna lay both these guys out before they can finish their match.


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lemme guess. Drew is gonna lay both these guys out before they can finish their match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 17, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I’m sure glad I decided to make a camgirl sit on a cake than watch RAW.


Pics in discord


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

SHUT THE FUCK UP RENEEEEEEEE REHHHHHH


----------



## pat pat (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok i stopped watching I’ll get the news here lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I tend to use Electric Web and Web Bomb because the former can arc the electricity into other enemies and the latter is good crowd control.


Hmm the thing about Web bomb is that it seems to work less time than if you knock them over with Concussion.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 17, 2018)

Last time Finn used 1918?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm the thing about Web bomb is that it seems to work less time than if you knock them over with Concussion.


Hmm. I'll test that out later tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lemme guess. Drew is gonna lay both these guys out before they can finish their match.


Wow. What shock. What surprise.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Last time Finn used 1918?



In 1918.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wow. What shock. What surprise.



If every match ended with Drew beating up everybody I wouldn’t mind tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

You called it @Lord Trollbias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh look, Drew running in, laying both guys out... and yet it's what the fans want.... the fans age 4 years and younger.  You can also jingle keys in front of them and they would want that too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You called it @Lord Trollbias


Shit is so predictable nowadays. Not saying you couldn't predict shit back then too but nowadays its just not fun anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shit is so predictable nowadays. Not saying you couldn't predict shit back then too but nowadays its just not fun anymore.


Well this is what the fans want


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look, Drew running in, laying both guys out... and yet it's what the fans want.... the fans age 4 years and younger.  You can also jingle keys in front of them and they would want that too.



That is exactly what I wanted you fruit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Whoever didn’t want Drew to beat the shit out of Dolph and Finn must be an ROH fan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

If they have Lucha House Party wrestle the Revival again, Drew needs to beat the shit out of all those guys too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

So is Dean just some Anarchist Mob Boss now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Did that friend Cole call The Claymore a dropkick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Welp Bane Ambrose out...... holy shit Renee actually saying words while Dean is coming to the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Bet you Seth is one of those gas masked guys.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Drew should run in and Claymore Dean for having a shitty match last night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

"Of course there was a celebration but I'm not going to tell you"  Well Renee, you must not incriminate yourself with that coke party you and Dean partook in.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok this is new, I like Breeze so I wanna see how he does.
It'd be really fun if Seth screws Dean and Breeze wins the IC Title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince took shots at the crowd again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok this is new, I like Breeze so I wanna see how he does.
> It'd be really fun if Seth screws Dean and Breeze wins the IC Title.



Breeze should win the IC title and then make an open challenge and lose it to a debuting Lars Sullivan in 30 seconds! 

See, I can book as good as Vince too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Happy to see Breeze on TV. Good showing from him. Ambrose retaining was the smart move.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bet you Seth is one of those gas masked guys.


Too easy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm shocked Renee said some sentence during the match.

Ok Breeze is new but a piss soaked rug has more credibility than him thanks to the months of misuse WWE creative has treated the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Another dumb booking. Why wouldn't Seth do this in his match?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

I can’t wait for Seth to show up and sell his knee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Nikki Cross finally getting called up? Maybe they'll actually do something with Sanity now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

In b4 House party rules still apply.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

EC3 already being called up? Didn't he just join?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> EC3 already being called up? Didn't he just join?



He took the required amount of roids to get called up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Lacey Evans finisher is the Big Show's right?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> EC3 already being called up? Didn't he just join?


He's a better fit for the main roster than NXT.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lacey Evans finisher is the Big Show's right?



No it’s the women’s right


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Vince is masturbating to this right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

What fans want.... Lashley's ass.......  I'm done.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

I genuinely hate Lucha House Party


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

This is how stupid WWE is...

They introduced Lacey Evans in NXT as a mother, a former marine and overcame a broken home and extreme poverty...

...so they make her a heel.

HEY EVERYONE BOO THIS SINGLE MOTHER AND MILITARY VETERAN THAT CAN BE AN INSPIRATION TO MILLIONS OF PEOPLE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

All I want to know is did vince get any boos when he came out?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> What fans want.... Lashley's ass........



I didn’t know the NF mods watched wrestling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> All I want to know is did vince get any boos when he came out?


Nope. He had to heel it up a bit and even then the boos he got were minimal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> All I want to know is did vince get any boos when he came out?



Nope the exact opposite.   Corbin was the sacrificial lamb for those boos.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nope. He had to heel it up a bit and even then the boos he got were minimal.


smh I figured as much. bunch of vince cucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nope. He had to heel it up a bit and even then the boos he got were minimal.



Booing Vince wasn’t what the fans wanted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Are any of your guys going to watch the New Day's End of the Year Cringetacular Recap episode this Wed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh shit Sami's coming back soon? Finally something to get hyped about. That's way earlier than expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2018)

yo did lashley really bend over and slap his ass cheeks?

.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nope the exact opposite.   Corbin was the sacrificial lamb for those boos.


*boo vince you fucks! he's why corbin is booked all over the show!*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

I just read on my timeline that Sami Zayn is coming back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Some take that fucking rattler from that masked child please.  Talent trying to work in the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> yo did lashley really bend over and slap his ass cheeks?
> 
> .


That’s his finish.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

I hope Sami comes back and joins the Lucha House Party as a tribute to his close friend El Generico.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Sami Zayn is my guardian angel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn is my guardian angel.


Still not over Shane screwing Sami and KO out of the WWE Title on the same night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Honestly shocked WWE let Revival win.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> All I want to know is did vince get any boos when he came out?



A couple but 99% of crowd were loving him (Was one guy in front row who might be Rukia booing hard), he had to go heel to get more boos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Damn Seth about to cry cuz ppl said his match was boring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Seth about to cry cuz ppl said his match was boring



He should blame Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Ronda getting booed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Ember or Riott will win


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

This kind of match should have a debut or call up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

KO coming back soon too? Excellent.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Both KO and SZ are returning?  I hope they both kill Lashley in their return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO coming back soon too? Excellent.


FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Kevin Owens for Universal Champion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 17, 2018)

I hope KO costs Braun the title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2018)

Dozer from Heavy Machinery will either be the WWE Champion or Universal Champion, mark my stoner ass words.

He is going to be an incredible face. And will probably be an incredible heel one day too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Holy shit this women's thing is still going on?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 17, 2018)

so far

Alicia
Bayley
Dana
Mickie
Ember
Natalya


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

thank god I dropped Raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> thank god I dropped Raw


Yeah I'm playing Bloodborne rn. Was just shocked when I checked my TL to see the match was still ongoing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah I'm playing Bloodborne rn. Was just shocked when I checked my TL to see the match was still ongoing.


How is Bloodborne? I was always interested in getting it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Hate how these days the Sharpshooter is just a move, not a true finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

So Nattie vs Ronda next week then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)

Aren’t they taping next weeks show tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Can someone mix this segment with this song so by the next month or two it can be played when Raw and SD go back to the status quo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Aren’t they taping next weeks show tonight?



Yes


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How is Bloodborne? I was always interested in getting it


Pretty fun. Took me a while to get used to the more aggressive play style (in comparison to Dark Souls) but I enjoy it way more than I did Dark Souls now.
The lore is pretty interesting as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone mix this segment with this song so by the next month or two it can be played when Raw and SD go back to the status quo.


when did Todd Howard take control of WWE?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

"New Matchups"
Rollins v. Corbin and Elias v. Lashley announced for next week. The audience are fucking retards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pretty fun. Took me a while to get used to the more aggressive play style (in comparison to Dark Souls) but I enjoy it way more than I did Dark Souls now.
> The lore is pretty interesting as well.


whelp guess I know which game I'm getting next


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp guess I know which game I'm getting next


Good thing is it should be super cheap too since its been out for awhile now. Got my copy used from GameStop for like 15 to 20 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Good thing is it should be super cheap too since its been out for awhile now. Got my copy used from GameStop for like 15 to 20 bucks.


Red Dead, Spiderman, and God of War destroyed my wallet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Red Dead, Spiderman, and God of War destroyed my wallet


Same. Next year I'm gonna pick up Seikiro, maybe Anthem (depending on reviews because EA have fucked up too many times for my blind trust), Mortal Kombat and Death Stranding


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 17, 2018)

MK 11 is coming out right after my birthday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> when did Todd Howard take control of WWE?



That fucker and his company have been plagiarizing from the WWE book of abusing fan trust.  Vince has been doing that shit long before the guy learned to wipe his own ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Same. Next year I'm gonna pick up Seikiro, maybe Anthem (depending on reviews because EA have fucked up too many times for my blind trust), Mortal Kombat and Death Stranding


I"m going after Other world , hopefully Doom Eternal, and maybe BL 3 ( my tears of hope will lie to me )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> That fucker and his company have been plagiarizing from the WWE book of abusing fan trust.  Vince has been doing that shit long before the guy learned to wipe his own ass.






So WWE  is Bethesda Sr?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Red Dead, Spiderman, and God of War destroyed my wallet



Jan and March are destroying my wallet for gaming (RE2 remake, KH 3, DMC 5) with the last destruction coming in April for Endgame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Jan and March are destroying my wallet for gaming (RE2 remake, KH 3, DMC 5) with the last destruction coming in April for Endgame.


careful with DMC 5, it has micro transactions


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

Ronda vs Natalya  


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> careful with DMC 5, it has micro transactions



I do what I do with every game that has micro transaction.  Ignore the shit out of them and just play the game.  This thing called self control seems to be an alien concept among many.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

A preview for Christmas Eve:  Riott Squad beat down Bayley and Sasha.  Sounds fresh asf.

The new Raw!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I do what I do with every game that has micro transaction.  Ignore the shit out of them and just play the game.  This thing called self control seems to be an alien concept among many.


True but maybe this time it affects gameplay .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Baron Corbin in the main event for the Christmas Eve Raw.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 18, 2018)

Imagine being Vince and see the fans walk out on a free show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens for Universal Champion.


God no, keep him in the lower mid card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 18, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> God no, keep him in the lower mid card.


He's better than Seth, Balor, or Dean at this point really. I'll take him over those 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> He's better than Seth, Balor, or Dean at this point really. I'll take him over those 3


Balor and Dean sure, but Balor is lower midcard that's someone he could fued with.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _RAW Next Week_ 




* Elias kicks off the Christmas Eve edition of RAW with a Christmas song in the ring. Elias knocks Bobby Lashley and Lio Rush with the song. They interrupt and it's time for the Miracle on 34th Street Fight

* Elias defeated Bobby Lashley in a Miracle on 34th Street Fight. The highlight of the match was Elias busting open a present that had Legos in it. Elias back-dropped Lashley onto the toys and shattered a violin over his back. Lio Rush received an Egg Nog bath after the match

* RAW Tag Team Champions Chad Gable and Bobby Roode retained over The Revival when Gable rolled Scott Dawson up for the pin

* Sasha Banks, Bayley and Ember Moon defeated Mickie James, Dana Brooke and Alicia Fox. The Riott Squad attacked Moon, Banks and Bayley after the match

* Finn Balor defeated Drew McIntyre and Dolph Ziggler in a Triple Threat. Drew announced himself for the Royal Rumble match in a pre-match promo. Balor won the match by pinning Ziggler. McIntyre came back into the ring for a post-match attack but Ziggler connected with a Zig Zag before he could do anything

* Paul Heyman comes out for his "Celebrating the Holidays with Paul Heyman" segment. He declares WWE Universal Champion Brock Lesnar will defeat Braun Strowman at the Royal Rumble. Strowman interrupts, not wearing the sling on his arm, and taunts Heyman, terrifying him. Braun places a Santa hat on Heyman's head, taunts him a bit more and promises to beat Lesnar for the title at the Rumble

* RAW Women's Champion Ronda Rousey retained over Natalya. Rousey made Natalya tap to the armbar

* Heath Slater defeated Jinder Mahal by DQ due to interference from The Singh Brothers. Rhyno comes out dressed as Santa Claus to make the save for Slater. Rhyno ends the segment with a Gore to Jinder

* Seth Rollins defeated Baron Corbin in the main event. Rollins won with a Stomp

Fans left before the Main Event LMAO



Don't waste your time with this shit. Sounds like utter garbage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Next Week_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

That new Cube music video is great


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2018)

Owens is fat.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Next Week_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Every Christmas episode of raw has been shit tier.  Even attitude era.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2018)

.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

At least the wrestlers get a break.


Sidenote: my stepdad asked is Bayley from WCW. I didnt know how to answer that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Raw next week sounds like shit.

Stone Cold beating up Booker T in a supermarket as a backstage segment couldn’t save that show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Think it can reach their lowest rstings ever?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

Ratings dont matter anyways. They set for good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince sold $30 million worth of stock.

He still owns 50 million shares.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: _RAW Next Week_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going by how the Sacramento crowd reacted last night, it's not what fans want but what they truly deserve... pure whole scale mediocrity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ratings dont matter anyways. They set for good.


If ratings didny matter to them they wouldnt have appeared yesterday


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Wwe listening to us fans by giving us barn corbin in the main event next week and bringing up heavy machinery!

Rukia said the fans would boo because theyre pissed!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince looked old af


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince looked old af


Soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Giving the fans what they want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> If ratings didny matter to them they wouldnt have appeared yesterday


They just showed up to insult the fans. Hell the line that Dean said how about they are a bunch of whiny cry babies pretty much proved Vince gives no fucks.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They just showed up to insult the fans. Hell the line that Dean said how about they are a bunch of whiny cry babies pretty much proved Vince gives no fucks.


Nah.

Week before that they had a TLC match for the first time on raw in damn near a decade.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2018)

From David Herro (wrestling promoter, friend of many WWE stars) about the E rn:


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah.
> 
> Week before that they had a TLC match for the first time on raw in damn near a decade.


they might have some worry but Vince is also a petty fucker and he'll sacrifice business to appease his ego.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I remember when all of the leaks happened there were rumors that there was a Becky/Charlotte video out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

Love how this video is done for those that spark it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Bryan and Almas looks they don't give a darn. Good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

So Shane doing the pep talk in the back and SD opens up with Becky.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Less paige and more mcmahons like we wanted!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Styles and Ali vs. Bryan and Almas later tonight.
Me gusta.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

R Truth and Miz up front reminded me of when somehow those two were getting wresterlers to go on strike, lead by Wade Barrett of all people


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> R Truth and Miz up front reminded me of when somehow those two were getting wresterlers to go on strike, lead by Wade Barrett of all people


I miss Wade


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Welp Vince about to poison the well.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

This old man still lingering about?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Another group of shitty fans kissing Vince's ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

The dumb asses bowing to him need to be taken out and whipped silly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Why vince be wobbling like that


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince on Smackdown? really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

The fuck, Vince calling out Becky and Flair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, Vince calling out Becky and Flair.


Vince Logic: Yeah even though you got legit screwed you shouldn't be mad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

The fuck is this garbage.   How is Naomi in the running.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this garbage.   How is Naomi in the running.


"New Era"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

I can understand Vince showing up on Raw but why SD? SD is doing fine


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

I dig the opening segment and this match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Paige was a good GM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Vince about to poison the well.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince could barely stand.

Sad shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Pleasantly surprised, so Naomi learned some new moves and sequences.  Was she this capable before or was creative holding her back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Props to Asuka.  Buried three weeks ago.  But she found a way to get popular again.  And she is basically an equal to Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pleasantly surprised, so Naomi learned some new moves and sequences.  Was she this capable before or was creative holding her back.


Naomi isn’t bad.  And Asuka makes everyone look better than they are.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't mind this match tbh. Wonder if Mandy or Sonya will interfere since they're feuding with Naomi. I hope not.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Ghost and I had it rough.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ghost and I had it rough.


Y'all old AF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Match going at a bit of a methodical pace but that's fine as it lessens the chance of having too many botches happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Naomi really has improved though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Naomi really has improved though


She really needs a new finisher though. Ass to face always makes me laugh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She really needs a new finisher though. Ass to face always makes me laugh.


She has a submission.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

No one can beat Asuka right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Very surprised by the opening match, very good improvements from Naomi. 

Honestly, really weird seeing Vince on SD as it's mostly been Shane's show.  The fuck Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

What is this Shane/Miz shit. They dating now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I knew they would bitch out the Miz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

They're making Joe apologize for saying binge drinking and overdosing is bad. Kek.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y'all old AF



You kids didn't know the struggle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

That tag match


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2018)

Don't talk to me about shit if you're too young to have experienced the monday night wars.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> You kids didn't know the struggle.


My dad always used to rant to me how it was always hard AF to decide whether to watch RAW or WCW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No one can beat Asuka right now.



Might be true bur gong by the booking on how the Asuka/Naomi match went, they might try to make the female talent taking on Asuaka look at least credible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

That’s cool that they are giving Mustafa Ali a chance.  But we have been saying that they should incorporate 205 talent for over a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Separating Rusev from English was a mistake


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I can’t stand Rusev and Lana anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lana trying to be a wrestler.  And Rusev supporting her sickens me and makes him look like a pussy.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My dad always used to rant to me how it was always hard AF to decide whether to watch RAW or WCW



To be fair in the UK the struggle used to be lasting a week without spoilers.  Nitro/Raw were on Fridays and for a few months not at the same time.  Then TNT moved it back an hour and they went head to head with WCW basically winning hard because free channel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't talk to me about shit if you're too young to have experienced the monday night wars.





Nemesis said:


> You kids didn't know the struggle.





Lord Trollbias said:


> My dad always used to rant to me how it was always hard AF to decide whether to watch RAW or WCW



Very true but lucky I had family members that are wrestling fans and had access to a VCR so I would watch one then watch the recording of the other at a different time.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2018)

its even harder when you don't have cable.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Joe is such a dick. I love it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I’m telling you guys.  I could make Joe the top babyface on Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Joe being Joe.

Jeff: I'm never going back there.

Next week: Jeff arrested.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn Joe gonna kill Jeff now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

It would be nice if Almas or Ali (depending on which team wins) scores the pinfall


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Almas should pin Styles.  Then that can be a feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Joe's best know promo from TNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince defo jacking it to Mandy rn


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Miz cheat on mayrse she should understand


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes, Graves thirst for Rose.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Miz about to get bitched out again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, Graves thirst for Rose.


Be tragic if she ain't letting him smash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Dammit Truth.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I like Liv Morgan more than Mandy Rose.  Mandy is definitely hotter though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Mandy and Miz should be #30 at the Rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Liv needs to be in blacked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Miz got the W. Good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Fuck sakes, I think Graves need 10 minutes alone.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Graves sounds like a better potential partner for Mandy Rose than Renee is for Dean


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

That was a sloppy pointless 30 second match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Ali is permanently on SD? Good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Ali on SD full time!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Ali on SD full time!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Bliss can manage Murphy on Raw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

This should have been Neville

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Ali on SD full time!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> This should have been Neville


Neville and Aries were good enough.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2018)

Heavy Machinery will last 2 months tops before falling down the main roster


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Nikki Cross the only one of those 6 callups I'm really interested in. Maybe EC3 if he gets good booking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Hoping we get Usos vs. Sanity soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Good Brothers is good too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I don’t like any of the call ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Wwe remembered that they have Gallows and Anderson???


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

This crowd wack as hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

This crowd wack as hell


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince defo jacking it to Mandy rn


which leads to his eventual heart attackack.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Vince can barely stand or cut a decent promo. He not jacking it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

My boys Sanity


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Smackdown is Asuka!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmm, Sanity making their move but is this going to lead to a feud with The Bar then.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2018)

Lmao at that kid saying no to the hug


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Naka with bars


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Being on Total Divas biting Rusev in the ass right now.  Holy shit Naka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Sanity making their move but is this going to lead to a feud with The Bar then.


Honestly all 3 teams in with a shout. I'm predicting a Triple Threat for #1 Contender spot soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Sanity is trash.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Nakamura is still the champ?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Miz is going to get humiliated on that episode of Miz TV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Just peeped that dude dressed up as Bray Wyatt in the crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Again, who is going to watch the New Day's Diarrhea Inducing, Scab Infecting, Cringeworthy Recap of2018 show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, who is going to watch the New Day's Diarrhea Inducing, Scab Infecting, Cringeworthy Recap of2018 show.


Nah. I'll pass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Hippie Bryan about to bust out the new hemp belt and come out to Hendrix's Purple Haze from now on.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Heel Daniel Bryan is very entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> I'm superised there haven't been "no no no" chants. And a matching WWE shirt.
> 
> .


They have done that already.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

This crowd is awful. SD has been good but they've barely made a shout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This crowd is awful. SD has been good but they've barely made a shout.


It’s Fresno.  It’s a shithole.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Heel Daniel Bryan > Heel Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s Fresno.  It’s a shithole.


It’s like the Corpus Christi of California.  Ontario is electric by comparison.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

4 studs in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Unfortunately the crowd doesn’t care about Ali or Almas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s like the Corpus Christi of California.  Ontario is electric by comparison.



Not gong even gong to complain on this comment.  Honestly, the only thing new being done is they are building a new bridge to replace the Harbor Bridge.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Good match so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol Corey.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2018)

Good match. They took their time. It might have been better to keep AJ and DB separate for a few weeks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Ali is going places. They let him pin the WWE Champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

SD was good. That shit crowd didn't deserve it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Almas may have lost but they didn't let him eat the pin. Encouraging sign IMO


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

How did Almas pull off that headscissors when Ali slipped?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> How did Almas pull off that headscissors when Ali slipped?


He's that damn good. Almas Top 5 in-ring workers in WWE atm.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Suprised Ali got the pin. Nice.

Hopefully bryan is ok tho


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah hope Bryan is fine. Ali knew he messed the landing a bit and apologized immediately. I like the 054 but if WWE think its too risky they may do what they do with Ricochet's 630 finisher and have it be saved for special matches and PPVs. He could use the C4 as his TV finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

You know what’s bad?  Next Smackdown is in front of the same Fresno crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You know what’s bad?  Next Smackdown is in front of the same Fresno crowd.


At least its taped so they can pip in sounds.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> At least its taped so they can pip in sounds.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

I’m actually excited about Bumblebee guys.  I hear it’s good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m actually excited about Bumblebee guys.  I hear it’s good.


Its got @Jake CENA brother in it so it gotta be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyway it looks like Bryan is fine because he beat Truth's ass in the tapings for next week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah hope Bryan is fine. Ali knew he messed the landing a bit and apologized immediately. I like the 054 but if WWE think its too risky they may do what they do with Ricochet's 630 finisher and have it be saved for special matches and PPVs. He could use the C4 as his TV finisher.



Lets not start talk8ng about new finishers off of one botch now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Lets not start talk8ng about new finishers off of one botch now


I'm just worried about my man's. You know how Vince gets.
But it seems like Ali is in the clear. Bryan is fine.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Anyway it looks like Bryan is fine because he beat Truth's ass in the tapings for next week.


Santa Claus isn’t real.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Santa Claus isn’t real.


Can you even count to 30?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can you even count to 30?


Bryan is killing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _Smackdown tapings_ 



New US champ: Rusev


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Smackdown tapings_
> 
> 
> 
> New US champ: Rusev



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully he has a better reign than Nakamura. Naka did nothing with the belt. On the plus side Rusev's US Title reigns have always been good so hopefully that trend continues here


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he has a better reign than Nakamura. Naka did nothing with the belt. On the plus side Rusev's US Title reigns have always been good so hopefully that trend continues here



*Spoiler*: __ 



i have heard rumors that Nakamura is leaving the company soon.

I think this supports those rumors.  This was a poor title reign.

Not Nakamura’s fault.  But it is what it is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 WTFFFFF. Are you kidding me.

These people man .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Hallelujah Satan!  Chilling Adventures of Sabrina got renewed!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2018)

Are we getting Bryan vs Ali at Rumble?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Fucking awesome promo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its got @Jake CENA brother in it so it gotta be good.



Its actually the best Transformer movie to date. John deserves a nomination for best supporting villain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nakamura could go back to NJPW and get his groove back


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nakamura could go back to NJPW and get his groove back


Will he try harder in new japan?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Will he try harder in new japan?



I am sure he would.  Less matches, home crowds, also most importantly more freedom in what moves he can perform .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Its actually the best Transformer movie to date. John deserves a nomination for best supporting villain


This is a competitive week at the box office.

Bumblebee v Mary Poppins v Aquaman.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 19, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I am sure he would.  Less matches, home crowds, also most importantly more freedom in what moves he can perform .



But why would NJPW wants him? Their top card is stacked, and the only performer that Nakamura could outperform at their current top card is Jeriboomer


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is a competitive week at the box office.
> 
> Bumblebee v Mary Poppins v Aquaman.


Aquaman might do bad because he has this meme where everyone thinks he sucks plus you have DC movies having a negative rep right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Aquaman might do bad because he has this meme where everyone thinks he sucks plus you have DC movies having a negative rep right now.


Thought i read it's already done 250m worldwide without the US? If so it'll be just fine, the reviews i read have it as a good popcorn flick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> This is a competitive week at the box office.
> 
> Bumblebee v Mary Poppins v Aquaman.



and Bumblebee will steam roll. fck aquaman


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2018)

pls change thread title to "JUSTICE FOR DAISY!" (the cow)


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Thought i read it's already done 250m worldwide without the US? If so it'll be just fine, the reviews i read have it as a good popcorn flick.


oh that's good. was hoping that dumb meme didn't matter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2018)

Blunt belt when.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2018)

Vince McMahon is known to be a tough critic, but Asuka says the chairman was very happy this weekend after the first women’s TLC match.


The new SmackDown Women’s champ told Tokyo Sports (via rough translation) that Vince hugged her after the title win and said he was really happy because it was a good match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2018)

Meanwhile Vince wasn't happy with Rollins/Ambrose match and its just like well gee Vince what did you expect from a basic ass match between those two? lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2018)

yeah he needs to go away man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 19, 2018)

heel bryan is sooo much better

i miss fat owens


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince McMahon is known to be a tough critic, but Asuka says the chairman was very happy this weekend after the first women’s TLC match.
> 
> 
> The new SmackDown Women’s champ told Tokyo Sports (via rough translation) that Vince hugged her after the title win and said he was really happy because it was a good match.


Asuka goes out there and tries to make it work.  Even if it’s shitty like the Mixed Match Challenge she does the best she can with it (and she was along with the Miz the most entertaining team in the competition.). That’s why WWE loves people like Asuka.  And that’s why people like Emma get released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> oh that's good. was hoping that dumb meme didn't matter.



I think Momoa overcame the meme, especially with the thirsty housewife group.  Plus Season 1 GoT fans, those that remember Stargate Atlantis too.

Plus kids in the 90s first view of Aquaman might have been him walking out of the sea, marching to the UN and basically giving land walkers X days to clean up their act or he's going to war.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka goes out there and tries to make it work.  Even if it’s shitty like the Mixed Match Challenge she does the best she can with it (and she was along with the Miz the most entertaining team in the competition.). That’s why WWE loves people like Asuka.  And that’s why people like Emma get released.



Yeah I wish WWE just jumped behind the folks that fans reacted to the most first instead of picking favorites and trying to force people to like them. The story would flow a lot more that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

I’m huge on Asuka right now.  Champion till Mania please!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Asuka goes out there and tries to make it work.  Even if it’s shitty like the Mixed Match Challenge she does the best she can with it (and she was along with the Miz the most entertaining team in the competition.). That’s why WWE loves people like Asuka.  And that’s why people like Emma get released.


Thats true it seemed no matter what she was doing she enjoyed her time and stayed animated throughout.

Suprised she bounced back from them carmella matches.guess that proves how great asuka is.

No matter what u cant keep legit talent down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m huge on Asuka right now.  Champion till Mania please!


Imo it should be

Ronda vs becky vs charlotte
Or
Ronda vs becky

And

Asuka vs nikki cross or kairi sanie

Or

Asuka vs charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

The cream does rise to the top.  AJ, Bryan, Asuka, are just better than most of their peers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

@WhatADrag 


I could never yell at Cathy Kelley dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

Cena is incredible!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2018)

Top 5 male wrestlers

Top 5 female wrestlers

Top 5 overall wrestlers (both genders)

Top 5 worst male wrestlers

Top 5 worst male wrestlers

Top 5 best feuds

Top 5 worst feuds

Top 5 best matches

Top 5 worst matches

Top 5 comebacks of the year

Top 5 worst decisions of the year

Top 5 moments

Top 5 ppvs



This can be any promotion by the way.
Im a take my time to actually fill out my list.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I think Momoa overcame the meme, especially with the thirsty housewife group.  Plus Season 1 GoT fans, those that remember Stargate Atlantis too.
> 
> Plus kids in the 90s first view of Aquaman might have been him walking out of the sea, marching to the UN and basically giving land walkers X days to clean up their act or he's going to war.


Lmao my first exposure to Aquaman was from the Justice League animated series. I thought he was pretty badass in that as a kid. His movie version coming out kinda reminds me of that one too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2018)

Star ratings from the Observer:

Buddy Murphy (c) vs. Cedric Alexander for the Cruiserweight Title *3.5*

Elias vs. Bobby Lashley in a guitar ladder match *2*

R-Truth & Carmella vs. Jinder Mahal & Alicia Fox in the MMC Final *1.5*

Sheamus & Cesaro (c) vs. New Day (Kofi & Xavier) vs. Usos for the Smackdown Tag Team Titles *3.25*

Braun Strowman vs. Baron Corbin in a TLC match *1*

Natalya vs. Ruby Riott in a tables match *2*

Finn Balor vs. Drew McIntyre *3.25*

Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio chairs match *1.5*

Ronda Rousey (c) vs. Nia Jax for the Raw Women's Title *3.75*

Daniel Bryan (c) vs. AJ Styles for the WWE Title *4.75*

Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose for the Intercontinental Title* 3*

Becky Lynch (c) vs. Charlotte Flair vs. Asuka in a TLC match for the Smackdown Women's Title *4.5*


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Lmao my first exposure to Aquaman was from the Justice League animated series. I thought he was pretty badass in that as a kid. His movie version coming out kinda reminds me of that one too.



Everyone in DC ended up like shit because of the silver age comic book code which in turn lead to super friends where the Aquaman meme came about.  Yet because Aquaman didn't get a movie/cartoon in the late 80s/early 90s i guess it stuck unlike the big 3.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cena is incredible!



i did some of the stunts for John


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone in DC ended up like shit because of the silver age comic book code which in turn lead to super friends where the Aquaman meme came about.  Yet because Aquaman didn't get a movie/cartoon in the late 80s/early 90s i guess it stuck unlike the big 3.


yea like the meme that batman and robin were poundin each other. But I guess all the good Batman shit coming out in the late 80s, early 90s kinda killed that. I remember looking at some silver age Superman comic covers and dude was a real asshole in some of them. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2018)

Does anyone recall when Aquaman lost his left hand?  Was it before the New 52.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea like the meme that batman and robin were poundin each other. But I guess all the good Batman shit coming out in the late 80s, early 90s kinda killed that. I remember looking at some silver age Superman comic covers and dude was a real asshole in some of them. lol



The shit he did to Jimmy when he was his adopted Father was in the WTF realm of assholery.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does anyone recall when Aquaman lost his left hand?  Was it before the New 52.


He lost it in the old Justice League TV series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea like the meme that batman and robin were poundin each other. But I guess all the good Batman shit coming out in the late 80s, early 90s kinda killed that. I remember looking at some silver age Superman comic covers and dude was a real asshole in some of them. lol


actually new 52 Superman is an even bigger asshole


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

Do you guys like the murderverse constructed by Zach Snyder?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> actually new 52 Superman is an even bigger asshole


Every new DC game I play with Superman in it since the new 52 has him as this evil asshole who gets his rocks off killing humans and forcing his superiority on them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2018)

Just read an article where a source says something to the effect of, "Vince worked everybody." Maybe that crowd lol. But people can see through what they did.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys like the murderverse constructed by Zach Snyder?


I enjoy all of DC's movies as good popcorn flicks to throw on before bed or on a rainy day with a few beers. You know they're not going to be this ingeniously thought out continuity/universe. Marvel has really spoiled us with literally every single plot thread, miscellaneous background detail, or off hand comment being related to the over-arching storyline.

 IMO Aquaman was actually better than some of marvels mid tier movies. WW was up there with some of marvels top tier movies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2018)

Read the interview from the observer where they talked with Jimmy Jacobs about WWE crrative writing.

The summary is this...

They have over 25 creative writers who spend days writing every single detail on a show and then they give to Vince to approve or change. 

He explained that as writers they write with the mindset will Vince love it or hate it.


Anyone else see a problem here


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Every new DC game I play with Superman in it since the new 52 has him as this evil asshole who gets his rocks off killing humans and forcing his superiority on them.


He also does this thing in Justice : War 


Where he shows off for Wonderwoman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

I assume this is for 2018:

Top 5 male wrestlers (AJ Styles, Gargano, Ciampa, Miz, Kevin Owens)

Top 5 female wrestlers (Kairi Sane, Becky Lynch, Hazuki, Alexa Bliss, Toni Storm)

Top 5 overall wrestlers (both genders) (AJ Styles, Gargano, Becky Lynch, Hazuki, Toni Storm)

Top 5 worst male wrestlers (Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal, Konnor, Viktor, Mojo Rawley)

Top 5 worst female wrestlers (Alicia Fox, Tamina, Nia Jax, Brie Bella, Billie Kay)

Top 5 best feuds (Ciampa/Gargano, Styles/Bryan, Becky/Charlotte, Hazuki/Momo Watanabe, Daniel Bryan/Miz)

Top 5 worst feuds (Nia/Bliss, Brock/Roman, Carmella/Charlotte, Lashley/Zayn, Daniel Bryan/Big Cass)

Top 5 best matches (Gargano vs Almas at Takeover, Seth Rollins vs Kevin Owens on Raw, Dunne vs Ricochet NXT TV, Brock Lesnar vs Daniel Bryan at Survivor Series, Toni Storm vs Meiko Satomura at the Mae Young Classic)

Top 5 worst matches (Carmella vs Asuka at money in the bank, Kevin Owens vs Braun Strowman at Summerslam, Charlotte vs Carmella at Backlash, Triple H and Shawn Michaels vs Kane and the Undertaker at Crown Jewel, Lesnar vs Reigns at Wrestlemania)

Top 5 comebacks of the year (Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch, Drew McIntyre, Shawn Michaels)

Top 5 worst decisions of the year (Strowman wins money in the bank, Roman/Lesnar main events Wrestlememania, Shane is the best in the world, Nicholas is Braun’s Tag partner at Wrestlemania, Baron Corbin is named the general manager of Raw)

Top 5 moments (Becky leads a Smackdown attack on Raw right before Survivor Series, Daniel Bryan is cleared, Alexa Bliss cashes in, Becky beats down Charlotte at Summerslam, Toni Storm wins the Mae Young Classic)

Top 5 ppvs (Evolution, Survivor Series, Hell in a Cell, Royal Rumble, Summerslam)


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2018)

> Top 5 worst male wrestlers (Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal, Konnor, Viktor, Mojo Rawley



Haha this is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2018)

Could have named 50.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Every new DC game I play with Superman in it since the new 52 has him as this evil asshole who gets his rocks off killing humans and forcing his superiority on them.



The Injustice games.  DC gave them their own line of comics.  I mean hell the current comic has as cross over with He-man.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Read the interview from the observer where they talked with Jimmy Jacobs about WWE crrative writing.
> 
> The summary is this...
> 
> ...


Yes, why do they have 25 writers?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 20, 2018)

Top 5 male wrestlers
(Kenny Omega, AJ Styles, Gargano, Ciampa, Kota Ibushi)

Top 5 female wrestlers
(Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Ronda Rousey, Asuka, Shayna Blazer)

Top 5 overall
(Kenny omega, AJ Styles, Charlotte Flair, Gargano, Ciampa)

Top 5 worst males
(Dean Ambrose, Corbin, Bobby Lashley, Jay White, Ziggler)

Top 5 worst females
(Nia, Carmella, Alexa Bliss, tamina, billie kay/payton royce)

Top 5 feuds of the year
(Gargano/ciampa, okada/omega, jericho/naito, bryan/styles, shane and bryan/ owens and sami)

Top 5 worst feuds of the year

(Roman/brock, Bobby Lashley/Sami, Asuka/Carmella, Nia/Alexa, Dean/Seth)

Top 5 best matches

(Almas vs gargano, okada vs omega, Bryan vs Lesnar, Seth Rollins gunlet matches, kenny vs naito during G1)

Top 5 worst matches
(Carmella vs Asuka, Roman vs Brock, hbk and hhh vs undertaker and kane, carmella vs charlotte, nia vs alexa)

Top 5 comebacks of the year
( daniel bryan, becky lynch, tanahashi, randy orton, Drew Mcintire)

Top 5 moments of the year
(Daniel bryan is cleared, roman steps down, All In,  Kenny finally wins the big title, The rise of Becky Lynch)

Top 5 worst decisions
(The contuining rematches of roman vs brock, giving carmella the mitb and womens title, giving braun the mens title, misusing Samoa Joe, the push of Jay White)

Top 5 ppvs
(G1 as a whole series, nxt takeover mania weekend, dominon, Wrestlekingdom, Royal Rumble)


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Top 5 worst decisions of the year ( Nicholas is Braun’s Tag partner at Wrestlemania)



Don't be so hard on yourself dude


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

I agree with drags list. They flipped big time with Bobby.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

@WhatADrag  Now that's the one.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

From the observer: "Three members of The Elite turned down WWE main event money which was reportedly multi-year deals for more than seven figures annually.”

There really is a god

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

Asuka is going to beat Becky at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> From the observer: "Three members of The Elite turned down WWE main event money which was reportedly multi-year deals for more than seven figures annually.”
> 
> There really is a god



Bucks and Cody are the three.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

Overpaying the Bucks.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2018)

Cody is an elite??


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2018)

Maybe you Americans can enlighten me on this but isn't the channel Impact going to have even less reach than the one they're on now.  Also isn't Smackdown meant to go to Fridays when on Fox?  It's like they want to go out of business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Overpaying the Bucks.


The elite are bigger draws than anyone in wwe outside of Brock and Ronda.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Cody is an elite??


Have you been under a rock for the last year or so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe you Americans can enlighten me on this but isn't the channel Impact going to have even less reach than the one they're on now.  Also isn't Smackdown meant to go to Fridays when on Fox?  It's like they want to go out of business.



Yeah I've never even heard of the Pursuit channel honestly. I think they should try to find some kind of deal to go on the WWE network.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

I don’t like the young bucks.  One of their ladder matches I watched almost ruined ladder matches for me. They kicked out of way too many spots that should have ended the match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

@Rukia you can laugh but BTE has done more for indy wrestling than anyone from the indies has done on the main roster combined and thats including AJ, Punk, Bryan, KO, Sami, Etc etc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like the young bucks.  One of their ladder matches I watched almost ruined ladder matches for me. They kicked out of way too many spots that should have ended the match.


They mean more to wrestling/sports entertainment outside of the ring than they do in it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

That’s fine.  That may be true.  But I don’t like them.  I think Omega is in another league compared to those two.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

The elite is annoying now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

They killed Bullet Club.  It was a cool group when AJ Styles was in charge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

Like you said, kenny omega is the man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Like you said, kenny omega is the man.


Well they drag him down.  Not the other way around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well they drag him down.  Not the other way around.


Kenny and kota>>>

But yeah, they really held him down against the new day


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Well they drag him down.  Not the other way around.



Nobody is dragging anyone down, they're going to be remembered as one of the greatest factions in wrestling history and if AEW becomes bigger than ROH they will become the greatest ever.

Obviously Kenny is the second best wrestler in the world and has been for about 2 years, but the Bucks are the greatest tag team of all-time(not up for debate) and they mean more to the industry as a whole than Kenny does at this point in time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

AEW is just an idea right now.  Settle down Kisame.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> AEW is just an idea right now.  Settle down Kisame.


It's "just an idea"? That's why cody/bucks and SCU left ROH and turned down 7figures each from WWE? That's why they offered Flamita and Bandido to sign? Lol denial is a hell of a drug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

Okay, what’s the television deal for AEW?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nobody is dragging anyone down, they're going to be remembered as one of the greatest factions in wrestling history and if AEW becomes bigger than ROH they will become the greatest ever.
> 
> Obviously Kenny is the second best wrestler in the world and has been for about 2 years, but the Bucks are the greatest tag team of all-time(not up for debate) and they mean more to the industry as a whole than Kenny does at this point in time.


Would u shut the hell up


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

Bout to get drunk and come back and watch jojo part 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Bout to get drunk and come back and watch jojo part 4


I’m sick so I’m going to go to sleep.  Hope to be drinking and enjoying Christmas by Sunday though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2018)

Okay.  I’m potentially interested.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2018)

I know we all seem to mock moves being banned from time to time, but then we see things like this and I realise that sometimes yeah, moves should be banned outright (Looking at you diving headbutt) or banned in certain situations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 21, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I know we all seem to mock moves being banned from time to time, but then we see things like this and I realise that sometimes yeah, moves should be banned outright (Looking at you diving headbutt) or banned in certain situations.


We good thats just a no name


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2018)

Dudes really out here giving themselves brain damage for 50 bucks. I understand wanting to put on a show and show off your ability but at one expense?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Have you been under a rock for the last year or so?



Dude, i know he’s part of the elite, but is Cody actually elite level is what im asking. 

Cody could barely pass 2 star matches lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Dude, i know he’s part of the elite, but is Cody actually elite level is what im asking.
> 
> Cody could barely pass 2 star matches lmao


He's not the best worker but neither was Adam Cole or Marty Scurll.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2018)

Kochi got pussy falling into his lap because he a stand user.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 22, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's not the best worker but neither was Adam Cole or Marty Scurll.



Those 2 are better than Cody


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2018)

Heard Jay White is the bullet club leader

If its true


New japan is canceled


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2018)

I finished the red chilli arc.
How old is Josuke's mom?
Joseph ass is 80 years old which means he fucked Josuke's mom when he was around 64 years old.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Those 2 are better than Cody


Cody is a better all around performer than Cole for sure and a good argument could be made that he's better than Scurll.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Cody was doing really well earlier this year when he was 100% heel and he was feuding against Kenny.  That was the perfect role for him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Cody was doing really well earlier this year when he was 100% heel and he was feuding against Kenny.  That was the perfect role for him.



Nah, Kenny just know how to sell everything perfectly and made Cody look good. Cody’s best performance was Stardust but booking never did anything with him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Nah, Kenny just know how to sell everything perfectly and made Cody look good. Cody’s best performance was Stardust but booking never did anything with him


Heel Cody this year was his best character work by a mile, stardust is a distant second.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Heel Cody this year was his best character work by a mile, stardust is a distant second.



Dashing and the follow up psycho Cody > Stardust.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2018)

Jeez this is sick.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 22, 2018)

Aldis is doing a great job with NWA


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Aldis is doing a great job with NWA


Cody gave him a good rub, but i don't think they(NWA) have the ability to fill any niche and that's why they are treading in quicksand.

With that being said Aldis is a good worker.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 22, 2018)

I predict at Mania, we will have Ronda vs Becky, with the 4 HW of each ringside.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I predict at Mania, we will have Ronda vs Becky, with the 4 HW of each ringside.


Maybe Gibbs.

Does Becky have the gas though?  The crowd was terrible in Fresno.  But even the week before, I have noticed that Becky isn’t as over as she was in November.

What kind of popularity will Ronda or Becky have in April?  Your guess is as good as mine.

WWE should maybe plan for Becky/Ronda.  But they should have a backup plan.  If fans seem more interested in Charlotte/Ronda or Asuka/Ronda.  Present that match instead.

In 2019 WWE should try harder to give the fans what they want.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Gibbs.
> 
> Does Becky have the gas though?  The crowd was terrible in Fresno.  But even the week before, I have noticed that Becky isn’t as over as she was in November.
> 
> ...


Ronda-Charlotte-Becky triple threat would carry the entire PPV. Charlotte is the best talent in the entire company and she proved it at the last WM.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ronda-Charlotte-Becky triple threat would carry the entire PPV. Charlotte is the best talent in the entire company and she proved it at the last WM.


That’s a more reliable big money match than Becky v Ronda 1-on-1.

Me personally?  I’m old school.  I prefer for Wrestlemania to feature primarily 1-on-1 matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2018)

Holy shit man, we are now allowed to post snuff vids here.

But in all honesty, that idiot should have just done a leg drop or sorts if he didn't have the ability to pull off so it would have been his ass taking the damage instead of his head and neck.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

One thing I respect about wwe is they definitely seem a lot more protective about the health of their talent than pretty much any other wrestling promotion in the world.  Look at Paige, Daniel Bryan, and Alexa Bliss for examples.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing I respect about wwe is they definitely seem a lot more protective about the health of their talent than pretty much any other wrestling promotion in the world.  Look at Paige, Daniel Bryan, and Alexa Bliss for examples.



I wonder how much of it though is because of Benoit incident and CM Punk court case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder how much of it though is because of Benoit incident and CM Punk court case.


WWE is definitely a reactionary company.  They only got to this point because of incidents and criticism.  And because they don’t want Congress to come shut them down.  

But the point is that they did get here.  So they deserve some credit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE is definitely a reactionary company.  They only got to this point because of incidents and criticism.  And because they don’t want Congress to come shut them down.
> 
> But the point is that they did get here.  So they deserve some credit.



Damn if they do.

Damn if they dont


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2018)

I miss this era wcw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2018)

hahahahahahah


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2018)

The hell.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell.


One of the meanest wrestlers in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Oh shit.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeah he is lucky as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One of the meanest wrestlers in the world.


What, he didn't satisfy her the night before.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Bad driving in the dark, not in his lane, used some hidden stairs as a ramp.  Is that basically what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

I will watch the pilot episode of Death Class so you guys don’t have to.

You are welcome!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> I don't even know what that is.


New syfy show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> New *syfy *show.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 22, 2018)

You mean Deadly class right?  How did they mess it up if so since that's Russo Brothers and Bennedict Wong if it is bad?

Also back in wrestling, in unsurprising if true news.  Almas is really pissed at his present state in WWE and that CMLL’s Rush had an offer from WWE which Almas told Rush to stay the fuck away because of how Almas is being treated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeah Deadly Class.

First episode was okay.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


>


Syfy has some good stuff.

Killjoys, The Magicians, Alphas, 12 Monkeys, Continuum, Dark Matter, the Expanse.

They deserve some credit man.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2018)

Vince giving us what we, the fans, want soon.

Lacey Evans vs Alicia Fox.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> One thing I respect about wwe is they definitely seem a lot more protective about the health of their talent than pretty much any other wrestling promotion in the world.  Look at Paige, Daniel Bryan, and Alexa Bliss for examples.


I agree they work a much safer style but they also put themselves into that position with the rigorous schedule they have. Didn't Dean work an astronomical schedule in 2016 or 2017? It was like 300+ and KO was 4th place with about half that number.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

Anyone have a good anime recommendation?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone have a good anime recommendation?


Jojo bizzare adventure


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Jojo bizzare adventure


Too many episodes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Too many episodes.


Its different seasons with different characters


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anyone have a good anime recommendation?


Go check out Kaiji if you haven't already.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

The goblins are dicks in goblin slayer.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2018)

Zankyou no Terror


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The goblins are dicks in goblin slayer.


Never recommending anything to you again. smh watching goblin slayer instead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never recommending anything to you again. smh watching goblin slayer instead.


I’m ready to watch a lot of shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never recommending anything to you again. smh watching goblin slayer instead.


hey , Goblin slayer isn't THAT bad  

plus it's only a good watch due to the thiccness


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m ready to watch a lot of shows.


Then I also recommend Golgo 13 and Space Adventure Cobra.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey , Goblin slayer isn't THAT bad
> 
> plus it's only a good watch due to the thiccness


yea thiccness being goblin dicked down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea thiccness being goblin dicked down.


hey , Goblin slayer tries his best to save the puss 


it's just that nobody took that infestation seriously till it's too late


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey , Goblin slayer tries his best to save the puss
> 
> 
> it's just that nobody took that infestation seriously till it's too late


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>





ah who am I kidding? I hated the series once they didn't make Goblin Slayer like the doom guy 

I only watch cause of thiccc magic girl and thiccc childhood friend


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

Doom guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ah who am I kidding? I hated the series once they didn't make Goblin Slayer like the doom guy
> 
> I only watch cause of thiccc magic girl and thiccc childhood friend


A lot of times that's how it be with anime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> A lot of times that's how it be with anime.


Also thanks for the  reccomend for Hippo. Some fine boxing


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2018)

Classroom of the Elite is one of the best from the last couple of years.  Definitely needs a season two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 23, 2018)

Still waiting on Claymore to get an anime that does it justice or at least gets all the seasons it needs to complete the manga and not have the anime team have to improvise some nonsense ending

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hey , Goblin slayer tries his best to save the puss
> 
> 
> it's just that nobody took that infestation seriously till it's too late




Newbie team enters a goblin quest under prepared and over confident, what did you think was going to happen.  So is the series a 12 episode season then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2018)

Soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soon.


Looks like fanservice bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Hyped for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  I have badass dinner reservations both days!





Lord Trollbias said:


> Still waiting on Claymore to get an anime that does it justice or at least gets all the seasons it needs to complete the manga and not have the anime team have to improvise some nonsense ending


I agree.  Claymore is great.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soon.


a new ikkitousen

I can't wait.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also thanks for the  reccomend for Hippo. Some fine boxing


Hell yeas! Nice to see you're enjoying it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Newbie team enters a goblin quest under prepared and over confident, what did you think was going to happen.  So is the series a 12 episode season then.


Pretty much. Although that rape scene got people triggered


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hell yeas! Nice to see you're enjoying it.


Taking my time with it so I won't burn out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

How is this series.  Because soon for me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> a new ikkitousen
> 
> I can't wait.


Oh okay, Ikki Tousen.  I got it mixed up with Queens Blade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much. Although that rape scene got people triggered



Some 90's and early to mid 00's anime had them beat to the punch.  I mean hell Blood + had a woman rape a child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh okay, Ikki Tousen.  I got it mixed up with Queens Blade.



In all honesty, both series tend to get new seasons/continuations every few years.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Taking my time with it so I won't burn out


Good good. Take your time, and enjoy the characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Immediately preordering this right after Christmas.  Really want the continuation with this and it's sister show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> a new ikkitousen
> 
> I can't wait.



It's going to be three episodes though.  First one will be in Jan while the other two will be release in Feb and Mar, though the entire series will be getting it's home media release in Feb.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Some 90's and early to mid 00's anime had them beat to the punch.  I mean hell Blood + had a woman rape a child.


These people getting triggered by Goblin Slayer clearly never heard of Violence Jack or Genocyber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> These people getting triggered by Goblin Slayer clearly never heard of Violence Jack or *Genocyber*.




Actually have that one bu have yet to watch it yet.  It's on the "To Watch" list after the holidays.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Fuck Trump!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Trump!


What'd he do this time?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose worst wrestler of the year?

-sucks at wrestling
-shitty theme now
- horrible cosplayer as Bane
-turned heel just to talk about how smelly towns are
-up for contender with worst feud of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Nothing.  Just tired of you guys supporting him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose worst wrestler of the year?
> 
> -sucks at wrestling
> -shitty theme now
> ...


He was hurt too much of the year to give him worst of the year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose worst wrestler of the year?


Nah


WhatADrag said:


> -sucks at wrestling


There are worse


WhatADrag said:


> -shitty theme now


Its just his old theme with air horns. Really isn't that bad. Its not great but tis tolerable.


WhatADrag said:


> - horrible cosplayer as Bane


I like the gas mask


WhatADrag said:


> -turned heel just to talk about how smelly towns are


Yeah I have no idea wtf WWE were thinking on that one


WhatADrag said:


> -up for contender with worst feud of the year


Nothing will top Lashley's sisters or the Nia-Alexa bully crap


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

London chanting Lashley’s sisters was so good.  American fans wouldn’t have come up with that one imo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Ambrose getting multiple shots including in the ass was definitely one of the worst promos all year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 24, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose worst wrestler of the year?
> 
> -sucks at wrestling
> -shitty theme now
> ...


Im trying to disagree withthis, but i can't.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 24, 2018)

To be fair, Lashley was never given any big moments. Its like they signed him just because.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Lashley should have came in booked like a MMA beast.

Not having interviews about his sisters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

I’m convinced Lashley would have failed no matter what.

Let’s be honest.  WWE has tried everything with this guy.  He just isn’t very good!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m convinced Lashley would have failed no matter what.
> 
> Let’s be honest.  WWE has tried everything with this guy.  He just isn’t very good!


Nah that's not true since he worked just fine as a heel in Impact. wwe just tried too hard to gimmick and goofy him up and just made him lame and silly. Just like they do to just about everyone.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Impact and WWE are different audiences. WWE fans value characters over all else.

Even Braun didn’t get over until he came up with his catch praise, sang back to Elias, and started using grappling hooks.  Being big, strong, a monster; it only works for so long.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Impact and WWE are different audiences. WWE fans value characters over all else.
> 
> Even Braun didn’t get over until he came up with his catch praise, sang back to Elias, and started using grappling hooks.  Being big, strong, a monster; it only works for so long.


And that's probably a problem more so with the conditioned wwe fans than with lashley himself. Since they want everyone to be some goofy fucker with a catchphrase.

Not everyone needs to cut 10 minute promos on how they're going to dismember someone and then have a santa's little helper match to finish the feud.

but wwe fans will eat it up over an actual decent feud that doesn't rely on 10 minute promos that don't go anywhere because them fuckers are dumber than usual.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> And that's probably a problem more so with the conditioned wwe fans than with lashley himself. Since they want everyone to be some goofy fucker with a catchphrase.


You don’t have to have a catch phrase.  You could just be excellent on the mic like Joe and be fine.

Unfortunately we know that Lashley is horrible on the mic.

What i’m trying to say is that I don’t value Lashley that much.  And on the list of mistakes wwe made in 2018.  His handling is low on the list.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You don’t have to have a catch phrase.  You could just be excellent on the mic like Joe and be fine.
> 
> Unfortunately we know that Lashley is horrible on the mic.
> 
> What i’m trying to say is that I don’t value Lashley that much.  And on the list of mistakes wwe made in 2018.  His handling is low on the list.


Joe is one of the best promo guys currently though so not everyone is going to be like Joe. In fact most of the wwe roster can't cut a promo as good as Joe so holding Lashley to that standard is kinda unfair. He doesn't need to talk, you can just build Lashley around his MMA stuff and keep his promos short and sweet. Why make him do all the extra goofy shit like having a sit down interview where he talks about his 3 sisters beating him up? That would hurt anyone, not just Lashley.

wwe set him out to failure and its their fault, not his.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Sorry, it’s a standstill.  I won’t change my mind.  Lashley has to accept at least a portion of the blame.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Not everyone needs to be excellent on the mic to sell a feud and that's what wwe fans and what wwe doesn't seem to understand. But they just continue to force dudes who aren't great promos to come out and cut 10 minute promos on nothing and struggle with guys half their size over trannies.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Sorry, it’s a standstill.  I won’t change my mind.  Lashley has to accept at least a portion of the blame.


You're just being ignorant now. Because no one on the roster could make that awful feud with him and Zayn work but it Lashley's fault for not making what was basically shit on a plate work. But its not wwe's fault for not working to the guy's strengths and instead just exposing him to bad booking and his weaknesses. Sorry but you're just being biased against Lashley AND accepting and supporting wwe's terrible booking and decisions they give to talent all the time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not everyone needs to be excellent on the mic to sell a feud and that's what wwe fans and what wwe doesn't seem to understand. But they just continue to force dudes who aren't great promos to come out and cut 10 minute promos on nothing and struggle with guys half their size over trannies.


Imagine a feud without promos.  Well you could go the blood feud route.  The two superstars brawl every time they see each other.  Ambushes after matches, backstage attacks, etc.

We just had a blood feud between Ambrose and Rollins.  And the match apparently started with a headlock and was a technical wrestling match.  The inability to grasp basic psychology is why wwe is better off sticking to the boring promo vs promo formula.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> You're just being ignorant now. Because no one on the roster could make that awful feud with him and Zayn work but it Lashley's fault for not making what was basically shit on a plate work. But its not wwe's fault for not working to the guy's strengths and instead just exposing him to bad booking and his weaknesses. Sorry but you're just being biased against Lashley AND accepting and supporting wwe's terrible booking and decisions they give to talent all the time.


Boo.  I respected your position and said that I don’t agree.  And you shit all over my goodwill.  Okay, I see you.  I know what’s up now.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Imagine a feud without promos.  Well you could go the blood feud route.  The two superstars brawl every time they see each other.  Ambushes after matches, backstage attacks, etc.
> 
> We just had a blood feud between Ambrose and Rollins.  And the match apparently started with a headlock and was a technical wrestling match.  The inability to grasp basic psychology is why wwe is better off sticking to the boring promo vs promo formula.


It doesn't have to be completely without promos, have the opponent like Zayn sell the feud with promos since he's a good promo guy and have Lashley sell the anticipation of wanting to see him kick Sami's ass. That's his part and if Lashley can't convince people within a few weeks through some segments without too much talking that he can't do that then that's on him. But the shit they did with him instead was going to make anyone look like a goof if they were in that same spot. 

WWE turning Ambrose and Rollins' feud into a silly ass chase is what killed the feud and then having them wrestle like they're trying to put on a fair sportsman like match. It doesn't make any sense after the shit Ambrose did and said to Rollins. But you're saying that's why wwe should just stick to what they're used to but they're barely good at that if you look at how they did some of Owens feuds.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boo.  I respected your position and said that I don’t agree.  And you shit all over my goodwill.  Okay, I see you.  I know what’s up now.


OK! So you're telling me had Owens debuted with a sit down interview with renee young where he spends the majority talking about his sisters and booked to have his sisters made fun of by Zayn and even give Zayn the upper hand on Owens in the feud week in and week out. You're telling me with them making Owens look like a goof that Owens who we know is a superior entertainer to Lashley could make the feud work?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Be honest.  They give the Miz lame, horrible shit every week.  He somehow turns chicken shit into chicken salad.

We just have a difference of opinion.  I don’t think Lashley is very good.  Obviously you see something I don’t.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

And before you bring up his feud with Strowman, Owens made what little of that shit work because its the scenario of him keep getting bullied by big ass Braun. Which by the way Owens was so funny being Braun's bitch that it almost turned Owens face. lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Owens did a fantastic job bumping during that terrible feud.

DDT Daily even called Owens the mvp of the summer.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Be honest.  They give the Miz lame, horrible shit every week.  He somehow turns chicken shit into chicken salad.
> 
> We just have a difference of opinion.  I don’t think Lashley is very good.  Obviously you see something I don’t.


Miz being Shane's biggest mark recently hasn't been chicken salad. Its nothing but chicken shit because not even Miz can make a lame idea like this entertaining. This is actually a perfect example of not even guys like Miz can make every lame idea wwe makes them do work. So why give Lashley shit?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Boo.  I respected your position and said that I don’t agree.  And you shit all over my goodwill.  Okay, I see you.  I know what’s up now.


I feel its asinine to never blame wwe for their awful writing and always blame the talent for it. I'd understand if it was actual decent stuff wwe was giving them that they were still failing to get over. But its always stupid awful donkey shit that came from a bull's dick that they can't get over and then fans always jump down the wrestler's throat instead of vince's.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

I would like to see what some other people think.

Is WWE to blame for Lashley?  Or does he also bare some culpability?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel its asinine to never blame wwe for their awful writing and always blame the talent for it. I'd understand if it was actual decent stuff wwe was giving them that they were still failing to get over.


I do blame wwe.  For almost everything.

Lashley is just low on the list.  And I think they genuinely tried with him.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I do blame wwe.  For almost everything.
> 
> Lashley is just low on the list.  And I think they genuinely tried with him.


Do you really call what can barely be considered a feud between Lashley and Elias as wwe genuinely trying with him??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see what some other people think.
> 
> Is WWE to blame for Lashley?  Or does he also bare some culpability?


Lashley could be pre entertaining yes but WWE has given him fuck all so I can't really blame him.
Nobody could salvage the Lashley's sisters angle.
The only time he's looked good was when he was feuding with Roman and he beat him on PPV. People were behind the guy and urging to give him a 1v1 with Brock only to have him lose when it really mattered and squander all his momentum.
People were also slightly intrigued when he paired up with Rush but WWE ruined it by having Rush act like the most annoying friend on earth when all he needed to do was o his promos and they have Lashley slapping his ass every week.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see what some other people think.
> 
> Is WWE to blame for Lashley?  Or does he also bare some culpability?



Yep I think he's a another casualty from their system. 

A handful of people look good and everyone else either jobs, is irrelevant, or gets a bad story.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Do you really call what can barely be considered a feud between Lashley and Elias as wwe genuinely trying with him??


No.  Now they have given up with him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Ratings wise.  How bad will Raw do tonight?  Less than 1.5 million viewers?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ratings wise.  How bad will Raw do tonight?  Less than 1.5 million viewers?



Already knowing results put me off.  Might watch smackdown tomorrow though.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Ratings wise.  How bad will Raw do tonight?  Less than 1.5 million viewers?


Can't get over raw getting a boost just because vince showed up and bullshitted the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't get over raw getting a boost just because vince showed up and bullshitted the fans.


WWE was just really desperate.  I’m sure they won’t do anything manipulative like that again.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2018)

They could advertise that raw would be Vince, Rock and Austin just sitting in the ring looking at each other for 3 hours and the Attitude Era smarks would rush in to watch non stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't get over raw getting a boost just because vince showed up and bullshitted the fans.



So with the McMahons being a visible presences on the shows more, will they be rotating on who will be appearing on both Raw and SD.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> WWE was just really desperate.  I’m sure they won’t do anything manipulative like that again.


Don't bet on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> So with the McMahons being a visible presences on the shows more, will they be rotating on who will be appearing on both Raw and SD.


Probably just gonna be authority shit again since reports said vince hates being on tv because he knows he looks like he hasn't slept in a century.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> They could advertise that raw would be Vince, Rock and Austin just sitting in the ring looking at each other for 3 hours and the Attitude Era smarks would rush in to watch non stop.


OMG MUH CHILDHOODS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Xmas bros . Hopefully you're enjoying something other than shit Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Merry Xmas bros . Hopefully you're enjoying something other than shit Raw


 Merry Christmas guys. 

Hmm, would this be a better substitute to watch than a recorded Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> Hmm, would this be a better substitute to watch than a recorded Raw.


This is always a better option


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Merry Christmas guys.
> 
> Hmm, would this be a better substitute to watch than a recorded Raw.


Watch this,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watch this,



Really need to pick that series up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

What is that, some Kite type bullshit?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really need to pick that series up.


yes yes you do,


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is that, some Kite type bullshit?


Watch your mouth about Kite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watch your mouth about Kite.



The H-OVA no complaints, the live action.... where to start.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The H-OVA no complaints, the live action.... where to start.


Kite had a live action??? LOOOOL


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

They make live action versions for all of these shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kite had a live action??? LOOOOL





Sadly yes.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly yes.


How did I not know about this and how the fuck did Kite get on the radar of hollywood?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> How did I not know about this and how the fuck did Kite get on the radar of hollywood?!?



The questing is how in the hell did they get Sam Jackson to take part of it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The questing is how in the hell did they get Sam Jackson to take part of it.


He has no standards.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The questing is how in the hell did they get Sam Jackson to take part of it.



Just go "Hey Mother fucker we're making a film." and he turns up.

Though sometimes he simply put wants to do bad movies for laughs.  It's why he did things like Snakes on a Plane.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

Well Sam Jackson loves anime and hentai so why not?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> The questing is how in the hell did they get Sam Jackson to take part of it.


They offered him a free year of Crunchyroll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> They make live action versions for all of these shows.



In all honesty, I think Hollywood is so creatively dead I'm expecting them to make a live action film based off the Simon electronic game. 


Fuck sake look what they are dong with Sonic.   I'm expecting a live action Silver Hawks at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They offered him a free year of Crunchyroll.


Once he realizes that Crunchy and Funi arent friends he'll regret it


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I think Hollywood is so creatively dead I'm expecting them to make a live action film based off the Simon electronic game.
> 
> 
> Fuck sake look what they are dong with Sonic.   I'm expecting a live action Silver Hawks at this point.


That Sonic movie poster looks like hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Aladdin looks pretty bad based on what I have seen so far.  And that’s a big budget release!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Once he realizes that Crunchy and Funi arent friends he'll regret it



But didn't Cruncy make a deal with Sentai Filmworks instead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Fucking Shaq looks better and his film was pure shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But didn't Cruncy make a deal with Sentai Filmworks instead.


Well that was after Sony broke Funimation alliance  with Crunchy.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Once he realizes that Crunchy and Funi arent friends he'll regret it


"Shit man! Can I exchange this for a hulu sub instead??"


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Shaq looks better and his film was pure shit.


Will looks stupid as fuck. This is going to be so awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> "Shit man! Can I exchange this for a hulu sub instead??"



But he could have access to the Big O if he were to stick to Crunchy.   Wait, Sentai has HIDIVE right so nvm.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Will Smith isn’t the star he used to be.  I don’t know that he guarantees huge box office returns anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Will Smith isn’t the star he used to be.  I don’t know that he guarantees huge box office returns anymore.



But aren't his kids suppose to be following in his footsteps........... oh wait.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he could have access to the Big O if he were to stick to Crunchy.   Wait, Sentai has HIDIVE right so nvm.


I think hidive is on VRV now which is joint with CR.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

We don't talk about After Earth...ever, Honestly it is up there in my Top 5 WOAT movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We don't talk about After Earth...ever, Honestly it is up there in my Top 5 WOAT movies.


Haven’t seen it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Haven’t seen it.



Good, you are one of the fortunate ones.  Saw this on FX one day and ended up bedridden for a week.  Horrid experience one should not end having to go through.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2018)

So instead of raw tonight I decided 


was much more worthy of my time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

I’m at a Hawaiian fusion restaurant instead of watching Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm watching some movie reviews/critiques on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm watching some movie reviews/critiques on YouTube.


Into the Spider Verse.  The Favourite. Bumblebee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

Watching highlights of my NFL team since they are in the postseason


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2018)

Any Santas helper match yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Any Santas helper match yet?


Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

I read the results.  Isn’t there a miracle on 34th street street fight?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

I’m convinced that i’m a better driver when I have had a few drinks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh shit.  They went there???


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2018)

Didn't watch but went to wrestling sites, they announced Women's tag team titles coming at long last.  After keeping it the worst kept secret of 2018


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2018)

Did Vince announced his retirement yet?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 24, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't watch but went to wrestling sites, they announced Women's tag team titles coming at long last.  After keeping it the worst kept secret of 2018


Oh joy...The likes of Tamina and Nia, whatever the fuck Sasha and Bailey are doing getting more TV time. That's exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

Io and Kairi for first tag champs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

What’s this Bunny Girl Senpai Show?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 24, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m convinced that i’m a better driver when I have had a few drinks.


Rukia about to spend the remainder of his life behind bars getting booty blasted.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2018)

No.  When you have been in the game this long.  You really know how much is too much.

And if i ever end up behind bars.  Unless it’s a foreign country.  I will be out quick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What’s this Bunny Girl Senpai Show?


Its actually pretty good. Its a supernatural-mystery type anime. Still have no idea wtf they thought for the title but its a good watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Good first episode.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> No.  When you have been in the game this long.  You really know how much is too much.
> 
> And if i ever end up behind bars.  Unless it’s a foreign country.  I will be out quick.


 rukia confirmed having high connections.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia is secretly an emir in UAE.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2018)

In more desperation from Vince,  Jake's brother is going to be on both Raw and Smackdown next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 25, 2018)

@Rukia congrats.... Merry Christmas!

Rukia.. playa... for ur posts this year in the NF ...


Live on Smackdown!

You will go 

One on one
Wit 

Da


UNDA

TAKA!!!!

PLAYA


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> @Rukia congrats.... Merry Christmas!
> 
> Rukia.. playa... for ur posts this year in the NF ...
> 
> ...


Oh shit.  Am I winning a Slammy or something?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its actually pretty good. Its a supernatural-mystery type anime. Still have no idea wtf they thought for the title but its a good watch.


This resembles Bakemonogatari a lot to me.  More scientific and less super natural though.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh shit.  Am I winning a Slammy or something?



Well you'll be the nominee but Shane will win it and pinky promise to share it with you.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2018)

Changing the subject a little.  Always found it funny in the 2000s with Canadian wrestlers in WWE.  When they were faces it was "Residing somewhere in the US." when heels it was "From *insert canadian town here.*"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Dude I fucking hate Secret Santa.  I contribute all of these awesome gifts and I get bullshit in return!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Changing the subject a little.  Always found it funny in the 2000s with Canadian wrestlers in WWE.  When they were faces it was "Residing somewhere in the US." when heels it was "From *insert canadian town here.*"


Vinnie Mac is a strong believer of American = Good; Foreigner = Bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dude I fucking hate Secret Santa.  I contribute all of these awesome gifts and I get bullshit in return!


That's why I always get basic shit like a $10 Gift Card or something for those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2018)

Uh oh. Just hear the beginning lyrics of his song. Its even more fucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Dude I fucking hate Secret Santa.  I contribute all of these awesome gifts and I get bullshit in return!


When I got that girl some decent perfume and she got me some looney tunes pencils.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vinnie Mac is a strong believer of American = Good; Foreigner = Bad



That's true.

The best/worst one for it was Jericho during this era.  When he was face it was always "Born in Manhatten." but when Heel it was "From Winnipeg."

Back to Murrican Good, Foreign Bad.  Remember Rusev first run with US title when he was almost the least heelish heel in the WWE.  All the faces tried to go after Lana, attack a flag while Rusev would defend both.  Yet anytime Rusev would touch the US flag it was somehow the most evil thing a person could do.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> When I got that girl some decent perfume and she got me some looney tunes pencils.


As far as girlfriends are concerned.  Negotiate presents in advance.  Don’t buy anniversary jewelry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Dec 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> As far as girlfriends are concerned.  Negotiate presents in advance.  Don’t buy anniversary jewelry.


Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

There are some married women out there that have a piece of me in their jewelry box.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> But aren't his kids suppose to be following in his footsteps........... oh wait.



Oh jeez that damn earth movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Reincarnated as a slime is such an obvious concept for an anime/manga series.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Is AJ turning heel?  Wow, they really do turn everyone!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2018)

Btw, I have been saying this for a while.  AJ is 100% a Vince McMahon guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2018)

AJ doing what most of us and half the roster have wanted to do


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2018)

Heel AJ means Ali is Smackdown's Top Face at the moment based on the booking


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Heel AJ means Ali is Smackdown's Top Face at the moment based on the booking


Rusev, Shane, and Miz in the conversation too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Rusev, Shane, and Miz in the conversation too.


Rusev up there but Ali's been tangling with the WWE Champion so I'd say the US Champ is slightly lower in the totem pole than Bryan's next likely challenger.
Miz/Shane up there too on account of Shane being the boss and Miz usually lurks around upper-mid card level when he's not in the Main Event.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2018)

Vince looking like he just busted the best nut lying on the ground smiling and breathing heavy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 26, 2018)

AJ cant be heel for punching Vince if he Vince deserved it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2018)

Wait so Vince allowed a WCW trained, TNA original punch him so AJ can show I guess PG era Ruthless Aggression?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> AJ cant be heel for punching Vince if he Vince deserved it


Big push coming for AJ.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Big push coming for AJ.



We thought the same when KO headbutted Vince and that didn't happen


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> We thought the same when KO headbutted Vince and that didn't happen


Thank god.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> We thought the same when KO headbutted Vince and that didn't happen


That was actually forecasting a big push.  The push was for Shane though, not Kevin.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

The ongoing animes that I watched were all pretty good.

Goblin Slayer
Resurrected as a Slime
Bunny girl senpai


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

Jojo part 4 is pretty damn good so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2018)

Any good new shows starting up in January?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

I pulled an all nighter and finished part 4.

Part 5 when i wake up


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I pulled an all nighter and finished part 4.
> 
> Part 5 when i wake up


Shigechi didn't deserve that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy holidays guys!

Haven't seen any wrestling updates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Happy holidays guys!
> 
> Haven't seen any wrestling updates.


cause WWE a shit and we all decided to free ourselves from hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shigechi didn't deserve that.


Fuck thst little fat fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

by the way guys, buy RDR 2 


Rockstar needs all the money


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause WWE a shit and we all decided to free ourselves from hell



Amen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Amen


.


what you watching or gaming by the way?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause WWE a shit and we all decided to free ourselves from hell


Anime and video games  bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Anime and video games  bro


that's what I've been up to 


RDR has taken up a lot of my time and so has trash animes


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> .
> 
> 
> what you watching or gaming by the way?



Waiting for new KH. Looking for new anime to follow lmao. 

I've also been applying to law schools lol .


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Waiting for new KH. Looking for new anime to follow lmao.
> 
> I've also been applying to law schools lol .


I bought the kh series thru the playstation store. I finally got to kh2 and been playing that.

Preparing for kh3



Dean Ambrose said:


> that's what I've been up to
> 
> 
> RDR has taken up a lot of my time and so has trash animes




Never played RDR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I bought the kh series thru the playstation store. I finally got to kh2 and been playing that.
> 
> Preparing for kh3
> 
> ...



it's a good western series.

Has a lot of content in an open world game and has a great story.

Rockstar Games quality  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Waiting for new KH. Looking for new anime to follow lmao.
> 
> I've also been applying to law schools lol .


good luck with the law school you get accepted to bro 


also if you love boxing, check out Megalo Box


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

> Monday's taped Christmas Eve edition of  RAW, featuring  vs.  in the main event, drew 1.775 million viewers.
> 
> This week's viewership is down 30% from last week's 2.547 million viewers for the post-TLC episode and obviously the lowest viewership in history. To compare, RAW aired live on Christmas Night in 2017, not Christmas Eve, and drew 2.706 million viewers, down 3% from the week before. The last time RAW aired on Christmas Eve was in 2012, and that show drew 3.14 million viewers, which was down 26% from the week before.
> 
> ...








LOOOOOOL 





since this is still a wrestling thread, had to post something but still...........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmm, got the entire Star Blazers 2199 series for Christmas and will be doing a marathon watch for it next week instead of watching another recorded Raw.  

Still wrapping my head on how the fuck did Kyochuu Rettou off all series that I've read get an one shot anime adaption.   Fuck sakes, if goblin rape set people off......


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2018)

Kobe > Lebron


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, got the entire Star Blazers 2199 series for Christmas and will be doing a marathon watch for it next week instead of watching another recorded Raw.
> 
> Still wrapping my head on how the fuck did Kyochuu Rettou off all series that I've read get an one shot anime adaption.   Fuck sakes, if goblin rape set people off......


what happens in that series?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what happens in that series?



Giant insect rape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Giant insect rape.


OH shit 


Yeah I already hear the alarms going off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH shit
> 
> 
> Yeah I already hear the alarms going off



I'll PM you the link to the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> My friend bought crunchy roll trying to get into anime.. ^ (use bro) watched like one episode of something and just gave me his account info and hasnt watched since lol


yeah Crunchy doesn't have as big a library as it used to


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

Well since the break up between Crunchy and Funimation, go Hulu for Funi's series.  Or do what I do and collect a vast amount of anime titles to watch when bored.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well since the break up between Crunchy and Funimation, go Hulu for Funi's series.  Or do what I do and collect a vast amount of anime titles to watch when bored.



I'm thinking of going Hulu soon.

They're the only viable option .

Plus Crunchy used my money for their lame anime about feminism


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll PM you the link to the series.


also looool Island of the Giant rape bugs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm thinking of going Hulu soon.
> 
> They're the only viable option .
> 
> Plus Crunchy used my money for their lame anime about feminism



Yeah I heard about that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah I heard about that.


Probably why Sony told Crunchy to fuck off


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck thst little fat fuck


you have to be one heartless fucker to not care about a special ed kid getting brutally murdered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> still big enough for a dude trying to get into anime to find something to watch. it just sounds like this ^ (use bro) didn't even try to find anything.


true. I kinda would do the same when people told me to check out Netflix before


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> true. I kinda would do the same when people told me to check out Netflix before


Dude's need some decent recommendations to push them along and get into a series. Can't leave them to their own devices otherwise you get a dude checking out some random weird shonen and dropping anime entirely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude's need some decent recommendations to push them along and get into a series. Can't leave them to their own devices otherwise you get a dude checking out some random weird shonen and dropping anime entirely.


he probably found To Love Ru or some ecchi stuff like that


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

It goes 

Hulu
Crunchy Roll
Netflix
Other


Hulu has a lot of the main stream classics and series that are currently airing. Like you can watch Dragonball, YuYu Hakusho, Attack on Titan, My Hero Academia. It has a large anime selection since Hulu's objective seems to be television show oriented.

Crunchy Roll is great because its main objective and foundation is anime so it goes by that season format. Like it might not have the biggest series out there but its unlimited in content with series. Plus it has series like Gintama accessible so it gets a plus just for that.


Netflix is so eh when it comes to anime. Like it should be grabbing series that crunchyroll or hulu doesnt have like Monster but its so focused on its create own content dick that most of the anime seletion on netflix is now becoming netflix created. I mean thats fine and all but that limits the selections for anime watchers. Like they have naruto and fma:brotherhood but its likr damn everyone else offers that too. Get some spirted away or howls moving castle youre god damn netflix spend that money.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It goes
> 
> Hulu
> Crunchy Roll
> ...


Just find some random site with the episodes uploaded and watch them for free


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> casual ^ (use bro) fuck around and get a virus that way.


Not if you know where to look. Plus I watch anime on my old laptop anyways. IDGAF what happens to it. If it dies, it dies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just find some random site with the episodes uploaded and watch them for free


that shit be so extra to go thru all that plus everyone internet not top quality. Services like hulu n crunchy roll have a better chance of working for some people instead of going on those sites just to buffer.


Plus its great to support anime/manga.

Should always support what you love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

@PlacidSanity you have scarred me for life yet also gave me the funniest manga I've ever read.

Kudos


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2018)

I feel like comedy is Japan’s best genre.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> It goes
> 
> Hulu
> Crunchy Roll
> ...


Netflix is like we spent all that money on getting the rights for Evangelion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not if you know where to look. Plus I watch anime on my old laptop anyways. IDGAF what happens to it. If it dies, it dies.


that's the thing, what site will a casual nice friend use that isn't whatever pops up on the google search for 'free anime streaming site'?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Netflix is like we spent all that money on getting the rights for Evangelion.


Actually a good choice for once.

Now people who shares meme from the series can actually watch it lol.

I feel like Netflix has the most users when it comes to a streaming service so its always good when they finally get a good anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2018)

As long if there are a physical re-release of NGE and it's films I don't mind having NGE on Netflix.  Truth is I'm still looking for EoE to complete my original Neon Genesis collection.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2018)

Evangelion.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I bought the kh series thru the playstation store. I finally got to kh2 and been playing that.
> 
> Preparing for kh3
> 
> Never played RDR



Sounds good. Yeah i"d play the other KH games too but the storylines are confusing as hell. Pumped for KH3. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> good luck with the law school you get accepted to bro
> 
> 
> also if you love boxing, check out Megalo Box



Sounds good! Will do.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Actually a good choice for once.
> 
> Now people who shares meme from the series can actually watch it lol.
> 
> I feel like Netflix has the most users when it comes to a streaming service so its always good when they finally get a good anime.


yea that's why it frustrated me how netflix fucked off their anime library up until recent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2018)

I just want a place to watch any type of anime at any time.


If Netflix had the animes genres I'd like, I'd probably just get it.

I'm pissed that they cancelled Luke Cage though


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 27, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Sounds good. Yeah i"d play the other KH games too but the storylines are confusing as hell. Pumped for KH3.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Will do.


Shit sort of making sense to me now after playing these games lol.



[S-A-F] said:


> yea that's why it frustrated me how netflix fucked off their anime library up until recent.


Netflix or Hulu need to pick up Gintama. The disrespect the series recieves smh ;(

I know opinions are opinions but when people dislike Gintama I be like what!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Shit sort of making sense to me now after playing these games lol.
> 
> 
> Netflix or Hulu need to pick up Gintama. The disrespect the series recieves smh ;(
> ...


Its length and misconception that it has no ongoing story turns most western weebs away sadly. Since for some weird reason a lot of western weebs dislike episodic anime and only want long stretched out story arcs. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just want a place to watch any type of anime at any time.
> 
> 
> If Netflix had the animes genres I'd like, I'd probably just get it.
> ...


they cancelled almost all the marvel shows I think.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>



MHA taking a very large part of that map for North America.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> they cancelled almost all the marvel shows I think.


Iron Fist was garbage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA taking a very large part of that map for North America.


Dat MHA


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


Why the fuck is every country watching Boruto


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2018)

Grave of the Fireflies

Nah, fam. I wasn't prepared.

Shit was pretty good but I'm never watching that sadness again lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Iron Fist was garbage


I mean yea but I heard it picked up in s2. Only thing I really liked about Iron Fist was the cute ass asian girlfriend of his that kept kicking ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Why the fuck is every country watching Boruto


The world must really like those burrito fillers.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

Enzo was taking pictures with people on the street outside of the WWE event in New York.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean yea but I heard it picked up in s2. Only thing I really liked about Iron Fist was the cute ass asian girlfriend of his that kept kicking ass.


Colleen was the best character on that show.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>



Ah this isn't good. With so many people watching Boruto, it will never change lol.

The anime pace is an insult to peoples intelligence.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

I was really disappointed with Boruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 28, 2018)

The world is dumb.

Their love for Boruto proves it.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Ah this isn't good. With so many people watching Boruto, it will never change lol.
> 
> The anime pace is an insult to peoples intelligence.


Its like with how people still tune in for raw and give vince them ratings. People still tuning in to give Boruto ratings and have it probably go on for 100s of episodes.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Enzo was taking pictures with people on the street outside of the WWE event in New York.


Enzo ran through his money already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

Boruto is just lazy creatively.  It’s trying to totally copy the Naruto formula.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Enzo ran through his money already?


I think Enzo is broke tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its like with how people still tune in for raw and give vince them ratings. People still tuning in to give Boruto ratings and have it probably go on for 100s of episodes.



Yeah it's crazy how silly the storylines are too. Platypus wrote an example of arcs they could have made to foreshadow events in the manga. It was a million times better. I don't get it lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

President Raiden said:


> Yeah it's crazy how silly the storylines are too. Platypus wrote an example of arcs they could have made to foreshadow events in the manga. It was a million times better. I don't get it lmao.


Shuiesha and Pierrot gotta milk the series for all its worth. I heard it hasn't even reached the actual manga material still. Like they really went and made a TV series that's 90% filler for the first 60+ eps and still hasn't reached the actual content its based on. And somehow this shit is making bank.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I think Enzo is broke tbh.


With the desperate stunts he's pulling to ride off wwe events I believe it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

He's crazy as hell. The investigation was stopped in may 2018. If he just kept his  mouth shut, WWE might actually be open to bringing him back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2018)

The one thing I got from Boruto is that Naruto ended up with the better wife.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

yeah the sasusaku pairing is weird. still strange to look at


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> yeah the sasusaku pairing is weird. still strange to look at



Lol, I think it's because of that good girl/Bad boy matching that tends to sell when it comes to pairings.  I mean how many series that I've seen where the good girl is attracted to bad boy of the franchise.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I think it's because of that good girl/Bad boy matching that tends to sell when it comes to pairings.  I mean how many series that I've seen where the good girl is attracted to bad boy of the franchise.



Very true. I think one group (can't remember the name) had it as one of the most popular pairings as all time. Crazy. to me it screams dysfunction.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

They had to mellow Sasuke out before he knocked up Sakura to prevent any domestic violence scenes that were bound to happen.

And Sakura was such a cunt in the regular series I'm glad Naruto dodged a bullet although Hinata is too fire for him. I guess its the perks of being main character of your own series.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Tenten being single is still the weirdest shit to me. Have you seen her in Boruto?!?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> They had to mellow Sasuke out before he knocked up Sakura to prevent any domestic violence scenes that were bound to happen.
> 
> And Sakura was such a cunt in the regular series I'm glad Naruto dodged a bullet although Hinata is too fire for him. I guess its the perks of being main character of your own series.



I thought they wouldnt put then together after he attacked her.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I thought they wouldnt put then together after he attacked her.


Sakura has that fatal attraction shit going on with Sasuke where she fell in love with dude who barely acknowledged her when she was 13 and been after his seed ever since.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Tenten being single is still the weirdest shit to me. Have you seen her in Boruto?!?



Didn't know she was single in Boruto.   Well when her best choice is killed off in the previous series guess being single is the only choice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Tenten being single is still the weirdest shit to me. Have you seen her in Boruto?!?


Wait wut?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait wut?


Tenten the odd one out like always.



PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know she was single in Boruto.   Well when her best choice is killed off in the previous series guess being single is the only choice.


Should have just settled for Might Guy.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Sakura has that fatal attraction shit going on with Sasuke where she fell in love with dude who barely acknowledged her when she was 13 and been after his seed ever since.



Yeah I'm so confused lol .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2018)

He should've won the title, even if was for a little bit. That promo had every friend fooled.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh, a new season?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

You guys get to watch Ziggler vs McIntyre on Monday.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys get to watch Ziggler vs McIntyre on Monday.


This has to be a joke.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Oh, a new season?


They kinda look low budget.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

And Apollo Crews gets a big win!

Sasha and Bayley vs the Riott Squad!!

Tamina and Nia vs Ronda and Nattie!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Tenten the odd one out like always.
> 
> 
> Should have just settled for Might Guy.


Damn but she a cutie though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know she was single in Boruto.   Well when her best choice is killed off in the previous series guess being single is the only choice.


Damn y u gotta do Lee like that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn y u gotta do Lee like that?



Sorry man but Lee got the WWE treatment in his character development during the Naruto series.  Doesn't even help the anime fucks him even harder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> And Apollo Crews gets a big win!
> 
> Sasha and Bayley vs the Riott Squad!!
> 
> Tamina and Nia vs Ronda and Nattie!!!


Yeah...I think I'll go out for drinks with my buds instead.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

NO!  You need to ring in the new year with the WWE universe!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

Women in the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

She looks turned out from nxt cock


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I find Kairi approachable.  More approachable than most.

I think if everyone in this thread moved to Orlando and took their shot.  At least one of us would be able to take Kairi out to dinner.  Maybe even slide into a long term boyfriend role.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

YOU guys seen this show?  Easily one of the best comedy animes around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> YOU guys seen this show?  Easily one of the best comedy animes around.



It's on Crunchy I believe but hasn't been license by a distributing company yet.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I find Kairi approachable.  More approachable than most.
> 
> I think if everyone in this thread moved to Orlando and took their shot.  At least one of us would be able to take Kairi out to dinner.  Maybe even slide into a long term boyfriend role.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn but she a cutie though


Its one of life's mysteries like why naruto never got cancelled during all its filler. Or why there is no Golgo 13 season 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Dec 29, 2018)

No one gives a shit about wwe anymore


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Except for beating McIntyre. And probably Corbin.  I can’t remember any Balor wins from 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Kairi isn’t some unobtainable chick like Mandy Rose.  Guys like Dean Ambrose and SAF would have a real shot with her.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

Damn that diss


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

He got cucked too.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like Nia got some competition on the catering


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

On upupdowndown they did an axe throwing competition.  And Cesaro was unreal.

Cesaro is seriously like a Swiss Army knife.  He’s great at everything.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kairi isn’t some unobtainable chick like Mandy Rose.  *Guys like Dean Ambrose and SAF* would have a real shot with her.


Why you say it like that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> Looks like Nia got some competition on the catering


Image is broken


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why you say it like that?


I just used them as an example.  Guys like Rukia, Jake Cena, and Lord Trollbias would also have a good chance imo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

It seems like there is way less hype for Wrestle Kingdom this year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It seems like there is way less hype for Wrestle Kingdom this year.


Everyone knows Tanahashi is going over.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

That’s probably why.  I live in the US.  In the US, Tanahashi is not one of the most popular guys in NJPW.  In Japan, fans might be more hyped than usual.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Image is broken


My bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Kairi isn’t some unobtainable chick like Mandy Rose.  Guys like Dean Ambrose and SAF would have a real shot with her.


we all can't be in the illuminati now can we?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> My bad



fat


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I just used them as an example.  Guys like Rukia, Jake Cena, and Lord Trollbias would also have a good chance imo.



asian chicks are best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Welp.  Back to video games.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m going to beat the fuck out of Kingdom Hearts 3 when it comes out.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> My bad


Don't think I forgot when y'all were in here saying Liv was top 5 in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

She’s a better character than Mandy Rose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s a better character than Mandy Rose.


Mandy hotter though


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> She’s a better character than Mandy Rose.


What is her character? 

Mandy being this cheesy pornstar is already a better character than whatever Liv is going for with the dumb pink hair.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I don’t like the pink hair.  But the riott Squad is way more entertaining than Absolution.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m killing it at Persona V atm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like the pink hair.  But the riott Squad is way more entertaining than Absolution.


Absolution hasn't been a thing since Paige retired.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like the pink hair.  But the riott Squad is way more entertaining than Absolution.


They both suck but at least Absolution had Mandy Rose and Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Paige said it was dead and then nothing changed.  Typical wwe bullshit speak.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to beat the fuck out of Kingdom Hearts 3 when it comes out.



That and RE2 are going to make my late Jan/Early feb time sorted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

melonsoda20 said:


> My bad


Im fucking the shit out of her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Less wrestling in 2019.  More video games.  That’s a pact i’m Ready to make right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

More anime


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> More anime


That too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I will watch that boogie pop show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

Im excited for Wrestlekingdom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will watch that boogie pop show.



Try to see if you can watch the original series Boogiepop Phantom before the new one comes out just to see what you are in for. 

God I miss G4.  I remember watching this series along with Lain as an alternate to Toonami/Adult Swim animes.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Try to see if you can watch the original series Boogiepop Phantom before the new one comes out just to see what you are in for.
> 
> God I miss G4.  I remember watching this series along with Lain as an alternate to Toonami/Adult Swim animes.


Serial Experiments Lain showing what the internet would end up doing to people before most realized it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

I will be honest.  The spoilers for Smackdown sound interesting.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I will be honest.  The spoilers for Smackdown sound interesting.


I agree besides our boy taking an L again. 

He cant catch a W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Does wwe like Almas?  I mean they put him in a lot of marquee matches.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

What the hell is going on with Vince and AJ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 29, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Does wwe like Almas?  I mean they put him in a lot of marquee matches.


He didnt win all year


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)

Just more Vince having a hate boner for most NXT talent.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


>


I miss the old days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 29, 2018)

Almas gonna get a push in 2019. He got too. Please Vince,
AJ/Bryan again at RR huh? I'm guessing that feud ends then and there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas gonna get a push in 2019. He got too. Please Vince,
> AJ/Bryan again at RR huh? I'm guessing that feud ends then and there.


It’s a smart match to book.  Easy **** match.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I miss the old days.


it was entertaining trying to see what wrestling would get away with back then. Now they play it too safe so they don't get chased out of town by PC mobs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2018)

Aj vs db at a stadium. Nice


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

The New Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

Daniel Bryan is too good.  The fans will turn him babyface in a few weeks.  As soon as this feud with AJ is over and he is up against a lesser babyface.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is too good.  The fans will turn him babyface in a few weeks.  As soon as this feud with AJ is over and he is up against a lesser babyface.



I think this shows how WWE lacks the skill to make a baby face so we wont turn Bryan back face.


Because most of SD is heel and the only two other options are Rey and Jeff.

But who knows they are the two type of baby faces fans love no matter what so maybe DB wont be turned face by the fans again.


I think this is the perfect time to have a NXT guy debut at Rumble, and face DB at mania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2018)

Link removed

this is one entitled bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2018)

I think Zack Ryder also complained that he wasnt in television. The way they run things sometimes is almost childish.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

Nia didn’t contribute much to the successful rise of the women in WWE.

Becky, Charlotte, Asuka, and Ronda are the four that deserve recognition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I think Zack Ryder also complained that he wasnt in television. The way they run things sometimes is almost childish.


I mean Ryder has a genuine point. He's at best an alright midcarder and hasn't appeared on RAW once this year. That's beyond pathetic.
Nia is just trash yet keeps getting shoved into prominent roles in the Women's division. She can STFU


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

You guys excited about HHH vs AJ Styles?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> You guys excited about HHH vs AJ Styles?



Is he good to go from his Crown Jewel injury?  Thought he was still healing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is he good to go from his Crown Jewel injury?  Thought he was still healing.


I’m sure he’s aiming to be ready by Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Nia didn’t contribute much to the successful rise of the women in WWE.
> 
> Becky, Charlotte, Asuka, and Ronda are the four that deserve recognition.


I mean Nia just plain sucks in general. She's ass in the ring, unsafe as hell and can't cut an interesting promo at all. If she were a dude and not from Rock's family she might have been regulated to Main Event D-tier show by now.

She's been given opportunity after opportunity more than many women and she's done dick with them but stink up the ring and whine and complain on twitter.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2018)

Let's be honest it's triple H.  If he only had one leg he'd have Zack Gowen rehired for a match and make sure it lasts the longest of the night.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Link removed
> 
> this is one entitled bitch.



The woman who has hurt more people this year than anyone else in the business is bitching about underused women of colour?

Let's face it yes there's an issue of old man Vince having racist views over the years and using cliche booking to go with it when it comes to the mens divisions (The Rock, Booker T and Mark Henry from what I recall are the only guys with African heritage to have the top belt in WWE.).  But when it comes to the women's division minorities have had good runs.

Sasha has held the title many times and is mix of hispanic and African American.  Bailey is full hispanic and more mexican than Rey Mysterio. Ember Moon is still on her first year in main brands and needs time to find her place.  Nia has held the title which is more than she deserves.  Naomi holds a Wrestlemania women's title win in 2017 and in 2018 won the first Women's battle Royal.  Not bad for when he first gimmick was nothing more than a dancer with a big butt, she was given a chance to adapt into something more and she took it with both hands.

This whole bitching in the post (And this is coming from likely the most super liberal person in this thread) is that the guy has no idea of wrestling that not everyone can be at the top.  Face it, Bliss is super over as a heel and is respected by the fans when she's not given shit.  When she is she has the ability to turn it around mostly.

Becky is basically the Stone Cold of the women's division. Not having her at the top is basically asking to not have money.

Ronda and Charlotte was a brutal match that is building something up so having that there makes sense.  Also Ronda is Ronda she is more than just a WWE star and Charlotte when she wants to be can be the most talented woman on the roster.

The whole thing is a dangerous, sloppy worker crying that she's not front and centre.  If Shasha and Bailey + another said something I might have agreed but sorry Nia, you putting half the raw female roster on the injury list pretty much makes your whining fall on deaf ears for most of the wwe fans.



Rukia said:


> Nia didn’t contribute much to the successful rise of the women in WWE.
> 
> Becky, Charlotte, Asuka, and Ronda are the four that deserve recognition.



If we just did this year I'd agree but we should go back a few more and add Alexa and maybe when not booked stupid Sasha and Bailey (remember how over they were before Vince was "Will I won't I" with them two.)

Also Triple H, he was the one who scouted them all to get them into WWE through NXT.  If Vince was still in charge they'd just be doing pillow fights and bra and panties nothing matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 30, 2018)

Some pure  going on in here

Why does iconics get to be highlighted in those tweets as women taken over in 2018?

At least nia won the womens title at mania i think that deserves to be highlighted instead of having a group of white women as the tweet.

The four credited for the year is like Rukia said

Asuka ronda becky charlotte

Nia has a better case than the trashconics tho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m interested in the Belair/Baszler Match.  But I also do want to point out this is the riskiest women’s match they have done at a Takeover in years.

Belair is unproven on this stage.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Some pure  going on in here
> 
> Why does iconics get to be highlighted in those tweets as women taken over in 2018?
> 
> ...


Iconics trash yes but their debut was what caused Charlotte to lose the title. So I could see why WWE may highlight that (they should just have used an NXT woman or Asuka IMO)
Nia did win the title but Nia trash so IDGAF if she's represented or not, in fact I'm glad she got snubbed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Below the quartet of Asuka, Charlotte, Ronda, and Becky.  The next two women to boost WWE in 2018 were Shayna Baszler and Kairi Sane.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Link removed
> 
> this is one entitled bitch.



This is actually good news! Nia needs to shit post more and then she’ll get fired! Hopefully Dwayne doesn’t cover for her fuck ups this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2018)

Nia Jax ended Alexa’s career so its only fitting that she gets fired!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Iconics trash yes but their debut was what caused Charlotte to lose the title. So I could see why WWE may highlight that (they should just have used an NXT woman or Asuka IMO)
> Nia did win the title but Nia trash so IDGAF if she's represented or not, in fact I'm glad she got snubbed


I consider winning at Wrestlemania bigger than that but at least your honest.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Some pure  going on in here
> 
> Why does iconics get to be highlighted in those tweets as women taken over in 2018?
> 
> ...


Iconics are shit but Nia is just as bad and way more pushed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Iconics are shit but Nia is just as bad and way more pushed.


I know but nia point was where the women of color at and everyone bagged on her.

Asuka should have been in the pic
Kairi
Hell even Namoi won that trophy at Mania.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I know but nia point was where the women of color at and everyone bagged on her.
> 
> Asuka should have been in the pic
> Kairi
> Hell even Namoi won that trophy at Mania.


Yea because Nia the last person that should be crying about equality when she gets all these opportunities and squanders them.

Sure wwe should have used someone else in the pic or whatever Nia is crying about over trash ass iconics but it just feels like more whining coming from NIa. tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea because Nia the last person that should be crying about equality when she gets all these opportunities and squanders them.
> 
> Sure wwe should have used someone else in the pic or whatever Nia is crying about over trash ass iconics but it just feels like more whining coming from NIa. tbh



I mean Carmella was in the pics too and shes worse than Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Boogie Pop is coming guys!


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

Whats that


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> Whats that


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2018)

Stone Cold Becky hits again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

Botch mania wild af


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 31, 2018)

Why Vince left arm always cocked like he cant lower it


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean Carmella was in the pics too and shes worse than Nia.


Its because dunn and vince dick down carmella tho.



WhatADrag said:


> Why Vince left arm always cocked like he cant lower it


He probably can't. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

Only Boogiepop I know of is the old skool anime Boogiopop Phantom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only Boogiepop I know of is the old skool anime Boogiopop Phantom.


This intro is awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stone Cold Becky hits again.


Fuck yes!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2018)

*Spoiler*: _smackdown mainevent_ 




Almas and Vega 

Becky though on Cena *claps*


----------



## pat pat (Dec 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: _smackdown mainevent_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount of guys who would have dream to do that lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2018)

Nemesis said:


> Stone Cold Becky hits again.



Weak looking stunner and a terrible sell 



WhatADrag said:


> Why Vince left arm always cocked like he cant lower it



He probably had stroke before and his arm is partially paralyzed or something


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Almas losing another main event.  2019 looks a lot like 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Don’t forget though.

Boogiepop is coming.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Almas losing another main event.  2019 looks a lot like 2018.


nothing is changing and wwe will blow their Fox deal and wind up back on USA Network by 2020.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

I have tried to watch My Hero Academia.  But I make no progress.  That show just seems boring to me.  At least the first couple of episodes are boring.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm also having a hard time picking up new series lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Raiden said:


> I'm also having a hard time picking up new series lol.


It’s hard work.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It’s hard work.



Yeah its way too much time


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I have tried to watch My Hero Academia.  But I make no progress.  That show just seems boring to me.  At least the first couple of episodes are boring.


First season was pretty weak because of how slow it was. Doesn't get interesting until season 2 which is after ep 12.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

What’s that Violet Evergarden show about?  Is it worth my time?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

[S-A-F] said:


> First season was pretty weak because of how slow it was. Doesn't get interesting until season 2 which is after ep 12.


I can’t watch five hours of something to get to the interesting stuff man.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 31, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I can’t watch five hours of something to get to the interesting stuff man.


Don't blame you. Its a pretty basic series overall tbh. The fan wank is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Anime is king.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

Hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts 3 this month boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

Surely it won’t be as good as Kingdom Hearts 2 though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't blame you. Its a pretty basic series overall tbh. The fan wank is incredible.


Not as incredible as Evangelion. Holy shit that was boring


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2019)

I miss seeing Alexa’s ass while she’s wearing in-ring gear 

Fuck you Nia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2019)

Missed RAW but saw this on my TL and I have to ask
Why the fuck does he turn around after evading Rollins and run directly towards Seth when he's already started getting away?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as incredible as Evangelion. Holy shit that was boring


eh I found Eva's characters and story far more interesting than MHA will ever be for me. Its just more of the same while Eva was a psycho babble series that was less mecha than any other mecha anime before it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What’s that Violet Evergarden show about?  Is it worth my time?


Its about a girl with no hands, replaced with automail like prosthetic trying to cope with living and finding a purpose after a war.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Like yea EVA fanbase can get real pretentious but with how EVA changed the game for mecha anime they kinda have a reason to be. Shit delves into depression and psychology of the characters more than any other anime before it. Meanwhile MHA is just Naruto with a superhero coat of paint over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Surely it won’t be as good as Kingdom Hearts 2 though.


You just saying stuff to say it.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed RAW but saw this on my TL and I have to ask
> Why the fuck does he turn around after evading Rollins and run directly towards Seth when he's already started getting away?


 the parts of raw with Seth and Drew were awesome 
Seth went nasty and destroyed boby and the “laaashleyyyy” dude  but he got DQ’ed and drew killed dolp lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> eh I found Eva's characters and story far more interesting than MHA will ever be for me. Its just more of the same while Eva was a psycho babble series that was less mecha than any other mecha anime before it.


Meh the stupid ending of Eva and the cringy try hard plot kinda ruined Eva for me. Mech battles were good though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Like yea EVA fanbase can get real pretentious but with how EVA changed the game for mecha anime they kinda have a reason to be. Shit delves into depression and psychology of the characters more than any other anime before it. Meanwhile MHA is just Naruto with a superhero coat of paint over it.


Eva is like the most groundbreaking anime ever.  What are we even debating this for?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

So the Green Power Ranger is getting into wrestling


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Meh the stupid ending of Eva and the cringy try hard plot kinda ruined Eva for me. Mech battles were good though.


The plot was pretty straightforward though, it wasn't even tryhard.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Eva is like the most groundbreaking anime ever.  What are we even debating this for?


Nice Friends saying NGE is more boring than MHA makes me wonder if were even watching the same series. Like you can't tell me MHA season 1 isn't the most basic, bland shonen shit you've ever seen. Even if you didn't like NGE you have to see these flaws of MHA. This is reaching One Piece levels of blind dick riding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice Friends saying NGE is more boring than MHA makes me wonder if were even watching the same series. Like you can't tell me MHA season 1 isn't the most basic, bland shonen shit you've ever seen. Even if you didn't like NGE you have to see these flaws of MHA. This is reaching One Piece levels of blind dick riding.


You arent wrong on that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

Anime and video games are going to rule 2019.  I have been telling you guys.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nice Friends saying NGE is more boring than MHA makes me wonder if were even watching the same series. Like you can't tell me MHA season 1 isn't the most basic, bland shonen shit you've ever seen. Even if you didn't like NGE you have to see these flaws of MHA. This is reaching One Piece levels of blind dick riding.


 MHA is a well done cliché 
How the fuck is it even comparable to Eva ?!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Anime and video games are going to rule 2019.  I have been telling you guys.


meanwhile wwe will finally reach tna ratings.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> MHA is a well done cliché
> How the fuck is it even comparable to Eva ?!


I dunno, Dean made the comparison.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno, Dean made the comparison.


Dean where gas masks.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Missed RAW but saw this on my TL and I have to ask
> Why the fuck does he turn around after evading Rollins and run directly towards Seth when he's already started getting away?



Vince probably did an impromptu script change and was yelling through Lio’s ear piece to run


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2019)

I only watched Evangelion for the hentai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Surely it won’t be as good as Kingdom Hearts 2 though.



Based on what I saw from the preview it probably will. KH2 was also a little mellow in parts I think. It was right for it's time but I think KH3 can do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno, Dean made the comparison.


Not comparing the two. Just saying that the way you feel about MHA is the way I feel about Eva.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not comparing the two. Just saying that the way you feel about MHA is the way I feel about Eva.


Just seemed like a shitty hot take to me trying to compare two series fanbases.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the Green Power Ranger is getting into wrestling



He desperately wants to fight CM Punk yet goes into wrestling. Where CM Punk doesn't want anything to do with anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

I wonder which wrestlers are going to what promotions soon.

Amazing talented wrestlers bout to be eating and will have many options to choose from.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just seemed like a shitty hot take to me trying to compare two series fanbases.


Well what makes yours not shitty?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well what makes yours not shitty?


Because I'm willing to admit that NGE has messed up flaws because of Anno having a mental breakdown halfway through production but that MHA season 1 fucking sucked and also has tons of flaws!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Because I'm willing to admit that NGE has messed up flaws because of Anno having a mental breakdown halfway through production but that MHA season 1 fucking sucked and also has tons of flaws!


It does have flaws I agree but it isn't as bad as you make it out to be. They're trying to establish the characters and  the world. Of course it will go slow early but how you act is like the season is utter shit when it's not. Is it action packed as you'd like? No but its trying to do its own thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t know why Dean gets so bothered when people disagree with him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> EoE ending was great too. Like its pretty much as perfect as you're going to get with a conclusion to something like NGE.


What was even the argument going on in here lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It does have flaws I agree but it isn't as bad as you make it out to be. They're trying to establish the characters and  the world. Of course it will go slow early but how you act is like the season is utter shit when it's not. Is it action packed as you'd like? No but its trying to do its own thing.


Its not the lack of action I have an issue with its the lack of interesting characters or story that made finishing season 1 a slog for me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What was even the argument going on in here lol


Dean saying NGE is more boring than MHA and that the NGE fans overhyped it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean saying NGE is more boring than MHA and that the NGE fans overhyped it.


Hmmm. What was his reasoning


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m pretty sure he loves MHA and was just lashing out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2019)

SD's main event was pretty good. I usually skip these pre-taped shows since I already know the result but I heard the Fatal-5-Way was good and it really was. Best part was all 5 guys got their own moments to shine and everyone came off strong.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2019)

Also Kofi really do deserve at least 1 WWE Title reign. Doesn't even have to be a long one. Man's been in the grind too long.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2019)

I don’t consider Kofi to be a “hot” performer.  New Day is stale as hell for me personally.

There are really about ten people I would give Title Reigns to over Kofi.  Not a fan of a lifetime achievement token Title reign... for any wrestler.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2019)

Kofi fucked up his chances when he was hot as anyone during his feud with Orton.  He didn't stay down and take a small punt, have a vacation for a few weeks and come back.  No he stood up and got an RKO and demoted.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also Kofi really do deserve at least 1 WWE Title reign. Doesn't even have to be a long one. Man's been in the grind too long.


poor kofi would have to get roided up like Mahal if he ever wanted a wwe title reign.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 1, 2019)

Kofi ain't hot atm cuz New Day aren't really doing shit. Put in the right program I still think he can go. Though if I were to give him the title it'd be a transitional reign for someone like Almas to dethrone him.
But yeah the shit with Orton in 2009 fucked him. Man was having a monster year till then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t consider Kofi to be a “hot” performer.  New Day is stale as hell for me personally.
> 
> There are really about ten people I would give Title Reigns to over Kofi.  Not a fan of a lifetime achievement token Title reign... for any wrestler.


Shut up you old white man.

When kofi was in the mitb match the crowd was so behind him. It' a given if he was given a chance things would be fresh and the crowd would love it.



Nemesis said:


> Kofi fucked up his chances when he was hot as anyone during his feud with Orton.  He didn't stay down and take a small punt, have a vacation for a few weeks and come back.  No he stood up and got an RKO and demoted.


Chances for What?
Kofi is black he wasn' going that far to begin with.

I hate how we keep trying to bring up something that happened damn near ten years ago


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2019)

Tanashi vs Omega needs to be booked like Tien vs Goku in the finals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2019)

Tanahashi sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Asuka was my ultimate fap material when i was 11yrs old. I remember going to computer shops and bringing a diskette and downloading all her porn. Thank you Evangelion!


I used to download the lewds of Misato. I guess I just always had a thing for older women.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Tanahashi sucks


Tanahashi is lazy when he wrestles in the United States.

And I wasn’t following New Japan 5 years ago.  So I don’t know about him when he was in his prime.  I just know that he’s an old guy that NJPW refuses to have pass the torch to the new up and coming guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tanahashi is lazy when he wrestles in the United States.
> 
> And I wasn’t following New Japan 5 years ago.  So I don’t know about him when he was in his prime.  I just know that he’s an old guy that NJPW refuses to have pass the torch to the new up and coming guys.


Seems like every wrestling promotion has this issue. lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2019)

It's just been announced that Mean Gene has died  

@cobe42


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2019)

RIP mean gene


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2019)

RIP Mene Gene. What a tragedy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2019)

Just heard about Mean Gene. Goddamn it. I just saw him being interviewed about someone a few days ago. I assumed he was in good health.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's just been announced that Mean Gene has died
> 
> @Everlong



The fuck, I go on a small vacation for New Years and I come back to this thread with this saddening news.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 2, 2019)

MEAN GENE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2019)

RIP Mean Gene.   You were there for one of the biggest turns in wrestling history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

I miss old school promos.  Wrestlers used to be cool.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I miss old school promos.  Wrestlers used to be cool.



It was all the coke they were taking I'm certain of it.  Once they were forced to be mostly "sobered" up they basically became full of pain by doing all the moves and no longer have the energy to do all the crazy promos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2019)

Hearing stations like tnt and tbs interested in All elite Wrestling.

Wild


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Hearing stations like tnt and tbs interested in All elite Wrestling.
> 
> Wild


Time Warner sure didn’t want WCW.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Time Warner sure didn’t want WCW.



that was the AOL side of it, basically forced the death of WCW and wanted no wrestling.  Times change I guess.

Also Becky is out there again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

Too much Graves on WWE programming.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2019)

Would be awesome if AEW got a TV deal. And also hilarious.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 2, 2019)

I want AEW to succeed but Omega go to WWE


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2019)

Omega in WWE is going to be nerfed hard and jobbed out completely.  Vince would ban One Winged Angel for a start.  Also I don't think Omega would be happy in WWE.  He's too much a Japanophile to the point he has citizenship there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> that was the AOL side of it, basically forced the death of WCW and wanted no wrestling.  Times change I guess.
> 
> Also Becky is out there again


people just asking for it at this point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *that was the AOL side of it, basically forced the death of WCW and wanted no wrestling.  *


Little did AOL realize , it's own death awaited


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2019)

Omega needs as many eyeballs as possible.  It remains to be seen if aew can give him that kind of exposure.

Roman is out of the picture.  This is a great time for him to go to WWE and attempt to become the top guy in the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2019)

I spent $60 on a ticket for Stardom Wrestlemania weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2019)

Legendary corpsing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I spent $60 on a ticket for Stardom Wrestlemania weekend.


Going to mania?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Going to mania?


That i’m not as certain about.  I can have a good weekend in New York even without Wrestlemania.  I will see what kind of card they put together.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd go just because it's Wrestlemania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2019)

Gota Ibushi bout to put on match of the century


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2019)

Big match!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2019)

Today’s Wrestle Kingdom??


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> that was the AOL side of it, basically forced the death of WCW and wanted no wrestling.  Times change I guess.
> 
> Also Becky is out there again


Fuckin ouch! Becky gonna make someone cry to Vince at this rate.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Fuckin ouch! Becky gonna make someone cry to Vince at this rate.



If someone does.  I hope Triple H finds out and stands in front of Vince's office with a shovel.  Smirk on his face and go "You have two choices.  Use this to find the balls you lost crying about Kafabe tweets or you go in there, cry to Vince and I'll use this to bury you like it's Raw mid 2000s."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If someone does.  I hope Triple H finds out and stands in front of Vince's office with a shovel.  Smirk on his face and go "You have two choices.  Use this to find the balls you lost crying about Kafabe tweets or you go in there, cry to Vince and I'll use this to bury you like it's Raw mid 2000s."



damn , since when did you turn heel? 


also why is this thread so reminiscent of Raw ratings ?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2019)

At this point the whole Bullet Club should go to AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 3, 2019)

Bout to be a lit night


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Bout to be a lit night


You gonna get wasted again?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You gonna get wasted again?


No. WK


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Bout to be a lit night


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> No. WK


You don’t drink when you watch wrestling?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You don’t drink when you watch wrestling?


Don't have any booze on me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't have any booze on me


That’s all I have in my kitchen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s all I have in my kitchen.


Oh. It makes sense why you post the way you do then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh. It makes sense why you post the way you do then.


I have coffee and water too.

But legit.  Beer, wine, and sake dominate my kitchen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 4, 2019)

Act 3 of Spiderman on Ultimate difficulty is fucking impossible. Can't even start swinging before some random Prisoner or Sable asshole starts sniping at me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Lets..... GOOO


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

wwe network dont have these fucking problems!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Jericho still having great matches at 68


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Tana vs omega fire


----------



## pat pat (Jan 4, 2019)

NJPW IS GOLD!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2019)

Tanahashi worse than Ambrose


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2019)

Fat Owens frog splash look much better than Tanahashi’s


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

Tanahashi isn’t very good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Tanahashi is one of the greatest to ever do it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe five years ago he was really special.

But new Japan picked up all of these news fans because of Jericho and Omega.  And I know those new fans don’t see him as all that special.

I also saw an announcement that new Japan is coming to Dallas for a show. What kind of draw will they be without the Bucks and Omega?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Maybe five years ago he was really special.
> 
> But new Japan picked up all of these news fans because of Jericho and Omega.  *And I know those new fans don’t see him as all that special.*
> 
> I also saw an announcement that new Japan is coming to Dallas for a show. What kind of draw will they be without the Bucks and Omega?



You drinking early huh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m at work.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Tanahashi is a fucking beast at telling a story. I was heavily invested in that match. I need more of that from all promotions.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

I heard that Cody’s match sucked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Cody’s match sucked.



It's the only one that is getting below 3 stars around the net.  Getting a high of 1 star.  Everything else was averaging 4 to 4.5 stars


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

I thought that Cody match was 2 stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2019)

I listen to this guy rant on the WWE a lot but holy shit those mean comments he read other people especially the hard core Lashley supporter.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2019)

Feed Me More


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

WWE sneaky asf with this Hogan return.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

I don’t even watch wwe anymore though tbh.  I just read the results and keep an eye on the product.  Meanwhile I continue to pay the monthly fee for Stardom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

JERICHO IS FINISHED!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias Bunny Girl Senpai getting a lot of votes for best anime of 2018.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 4, 2019)

MEAN WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAH GAWD GENE
Rest in Power

Just saw Omega vs Tanahashi.

Highly doubt that any WWE match will top it this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

That’s more of a Flair tribute than a Mean Gene tribute.  Flair really was the goat!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey guys, they announced Elias vs Corbin for Monday Night Raw!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2019)

So Elias graduated from Lashley to Corbin or ......... well don't know if I will be watching.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Elias graduated from Lashley to Corbin or ......... well don't know if I will be watching.


We should only watch when WWE has better results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2019)

Cody's match needed more Brandi.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> We should only watch when WWE has better results.


If I read that there were three good Raws in a row.. I might watch the next raw.  They at least need a streak like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

First two episodes of Boogiepop are out.  Imma get on this!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If I read that there were three good Raws in a row.. I might watch the next raw.  They at least need a streak like that.


Yeah just going back to watch helps WWE out.
They haven't earned our attention to just waste three hours of our time again.

Vince literally said some new era or some shit 
But here we go
Hulk Hogan will talk about mean gene which is fine 
Revival vs Bobby and Chad
Elias vs Corbin 

Same old shit

I need massive changes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2019)

Hogan will just make it about himself and then play victim on twitter when someone calls him out on his bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> First two episodes of Boogiepop are out.  Imma get on this!


First two episodes were okay.

Show is kind of confusing so far.  (Admittedly i had some drinks tonight.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

NFL >> wwe

Gonna be a great weekend


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Nah.  The four best teams have a bye this weekend.  Next weekend is the week that counts.

I’m going to focus on movies this weekend.  Still need to see Bumblebee.  Need to rent Venom.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

BEAR DOWN PUSSY ASS BITCH


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

New years dash was wack af.

Njpw better reach an agreement with AEW or it's probably gonna be a stale year with the era of Switch Blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> New years dash was wack af.
> 
> Njpw better reach an agreement with AEW or it's probably gonna be a stale year with the era of Switch Blade.


I expect that to happen tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2019)

AEW are pretty much already stated they want agreements with as many as possible just not with WWE.  I do not doubt that something will come up with ROH and NJPW at some point.  Maybe impact depending on who buys it this time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

I would have them against Bayley and Sasha for the tag belts.  It would be a banger!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> AEW are pretty much already stated they want agreements with as many as possible just not with WWE.  I do not doubt that something will come up with ROH and NJPW at some point.  Maybe impact depending on who buys it this time.


Them partnering with everyone would be stupid. 
If that was the case why even invest in creating a new company if the same guys u see on impact roh and new Japan will all be on AEW? Shit sounds like wwe with no split brand

They should just partner upnwith New Japan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

What makes me laugh is that wwe is getting rid of the automatic rematches.  But then former champions or recent title contenders win qualifying matches to set up the rematch anyway!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

@WhatADrag one thing I want to know.  Were ROH and NJPW blindsided by this AEW announcement?  They have some big events in the US in 2019.  And they lost their most important talents.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag one thing I want to know.  Were ROH and NJPW blindsided by this AEW announcement?  They have some big events in the US in 2019.  And they lost their most important talents.


I wouldn't say they were blindsided. We have heard rumors of those guys starting their own company for months so they must have known a lot more earlier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

I actually think Omega should sign with WWE.  I think it’s important to his overall resume.  But it’s up to him tbh.  Maybe this AEW experiment will be a big thing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm conflicted I want Kenny to join but him facing baron Corbin his first feud in to prove he can hang with the big leagues would hurt


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2019)

Concerned that they might get lost in the mix.

Though now might be a good time since a lot of wrestlers are out from injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 5, 2019)

But then again greatness rises to the top

Word to Asuka aj and daniel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Them partnering with everyone would be stupid.
> If that was the case why even invest in creating a new company if the same guys u see on impact roh and new Japan will all be on AEW? Shit sounds like wwe with no split brand
> 
> They should just partner upnwith New Japan


Yea there needs to be at least some form of exclusiveness and competition.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm conflicted I want Kenny to join but him facing baron Corbin his first feud in to prove he can hang with the big leagues would hurt



He could always go to smackdown and go after AJ.

If he goes to WWE and NJPW let him end his contract few days early they should have him as a royal rumble surprise entrance, zoom on the titan tron as the Greek letter Omega emerges.  Just this time don't let Dunn fuck it up like he did with AJs for the home audience. (People at home were supposed to be viewed on the Titantron as "I AM PHENOMINAL." goes on the screen, not have close ups on Roman who didn't even know the camera was on him.).

Then have him go against Fin or AJ or someone he has experience with get some good matches under his belt.  Have his contract set for WM 2020 with option to extend if he so wishes.  If he doesn't wish him luck in AEW or back in NJPW.  If he does and he gets over extend with a title run.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

I think AJ is the primary thing that could draw Omega to WWE.

Speaking of AJ.  Isn’t his contract expiring right at the Royal Rumble?  He has a match scheduled for the event.  But I think AEW should reach out to him if he hasn’t renewed yet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Damn these guys are good!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think AJ is the primary thing that could draw Omega to WWE.
> 
> Speaking of AJ.  Isn’t his contract expiring right at the Royal Rumble?  He has a match scheduled for the event.  But I think AEW should reach out to him if he hasn’t renewed yet.



Seems like AJ wants to stay but have a lighter schedule.  At least that was the news back in november.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seems like AJ wants to stay but have a lighter schedule.  At least that was the news back in november.


I think AJ has a lot of leverage right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

One thing though.  AJ is a guy making like $5m a year.  Would someone making that much really want to leave?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Mean Gene is the goat.  Dasha bot is a joke compared to him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2019)

Mean Gene had an aura of professionalism about him you don't see in these days, he didn't allow himself to be scripted.  Mean Gene you could easily have seen in a boxing, or any other sport back stage interview.  Today's interviewers not much.

Not sure if it is just Mean Gene or if it is McMahonmismanagement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

@Ghost_of_Gashir i see that roh finally got that belt off Sumie.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Damn these guys are good!


"I'll give you the satisfaction of saying you raped the nature boy!"

_wew_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> "I'll give you the satisfaction of saying you raped the nature boy!"
> 
> _wew_



Didn't Hogan and one of the Road Warriors threaten to do that to Flair in one of their promos.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Hogan and one of the Road Warriors threaten to do that to Flair in one of their promos.


may have been hawk from road warriors if anyone. lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2019)

Kind of outdated with wrassling, so who runs AEW?? Why does it seem like a big deal?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Kind of outdated with wrassling, so who runs AEW?? Why does it seem like a big deal?



Bucks, Cody and Brandi, Tony Khan who owns Jaguars, Fulham FC in England and wants to own new Wembly (On same site as Summerslam 92, just now bigger.).  Latter also has I think more money than Vince.

It might be a big deal mostly down to how poor Raw is doing right now with people just leaving the show. Plus supposedly people in WWE actually wanting to leave to join them for similar pay, especially if they have more freedom to perform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

It’s too soon to call it a big deal.  They need a television contract.  We need to see what 30 superstars they have under contract.

Maybe Page, the Bucks, Cody are just all indie wrestlers now and they are going to use AEW to license the occasional all-in type event?  And in between those events they will show up at other promotions?

I don’t know.  Lots of question marks.  People need to hold their horses.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Its still a big deal for the wrestlers. They now have another place to get a job.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

You don’t like Netflix huh?  There are literally 30 movies/tv shows I want to watch that I just haven’t had the time for.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2019)

netflix needs to fix their layout.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Netflix is wack.

Hulu, HBO, Crunchy roll


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bucks, Cody and Brandi, Tony Khan who owns Jaguars, Fulham FC in England and wants to own new Wembly (On same site as Summerslam 92, just now bigger.).  Latter also has I think more money than Vince.
> 
> It might be a big deal mostly down to how poor Raw is doing right now with people just leaving the show. Plus supposedly people in WWE actually wanting to leave to join them for similar pay, especially if they have more freedom to perform.



Sounds promising. Hopefully they succeed in dethroning Vince. Its time for a change.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds promising. Hopefully they succeed in dethroning Vince. Its time for a change.



100% agreement


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 6, 2019)

I’ll talk to John and scout for a possible contract. He needs to stay away from Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I’ll talk to John and scout for a possible contract. He needs to stay away from Vince.


Please brother


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s too soon to call it a big deal.  They need a television contract.  We need to see what 30 superstars they have under contract.
> 
> Maybe Page, the Bucks, Cody are just all indie wrestlers now and they are going to use AEW to license the occasional all-in type event?  And in between those events they will show up at other promotions?
> 
> I don’t know.  Lots of question marks.  People need to hold their horses.


They have several channels very interested, this is a huge deal either way. The entire wrestling lanscape has changed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds promising. Hopefully they succeed in dethroning Vince. Its time for a change.


ENOUGH IS ENOUGH AND ITS TIME FOR A CHANGE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Kenny Omega is leaving New Japan.

Kushida also


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

Black Clover not a very good anime guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Kenny Omega is leaving New Japan.
> 
> Kushida also



"There is no real place for me to fit, so it’s best for me not to be in (NJPW). I can’t be there working under Tanahashi. I don’t think he’s surpassed me, don’t think he’s better. If we can, I want to face him again. But I need time away, and not just from New Japan." is what he said translated. Keeping the storylines real even in leaving (Unless NJPW are playing with the rumours.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "There is no real place for me to fit, so it’s best for me not to be in (NJPW). I can’t be there working under Tanahashi. I don’t think he’s surpassed me, don’t think he’s better. If we can, I want to face him again. But I need time away, and not just from New Japan." is what he said translated. Keeping the storylines real even in leaving (Unless NJPW are playing with the rumours.)


Don' t think he would do kayfabe with Tokyo sports


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

Japanese fans don’t like gaijins.  I have been telling you guys this forever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Japanese fans don’t like gaijins.  I have been telling you guys this forever.


Non-japanese people keep saying this while the Japanese fans cheer for them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

Omega is irreplaceable for new japan as far as the US is concerned.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2019)

They should bring Neville in as a replacement I guess.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Black Clover not a very good anime guys.


I don't get why its so popular in japan. Shit is just naruto meets fairy tail in the worst way possible.

And the main character's voice made my head hurt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

And the fights look like shit.  And it looks low budget.  And the animation is terrible.

Fairy Tail and Naruto are both better tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 7, 2019)

Ferry Tail is the worst manga I’ve read in my entire life. Its even worse than Bleach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I don't get why its so popular in japan. Shit is just naruto meets fairy tail in the worst way possible.
> 
> And the main character's voice made my head hurt.



I'm amazed the guy still has his voice.  I mean hell the first few episodes I thought he was going to be done as a VA due to the amount of screaming he was doing.  

Also I wish they would have finished Rave Master.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)

huh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> huh



Vince must have just got into the arena and is rewriting raw.

Seriously though could be in reply to this.

"New Japan has made the decision that they're going to work with Ring of Honor. All Elite wanted to keep their talent working in New Japan and wanted to partner with New Japan on events and that's not gonna happen. And that may have cost them Kenny Omega."


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm amazed the guy still has his voice.  I mean hell the first few episodes I thought he was going to be done as a VA due to the amount of screaming he was doing.
> 
> Also I wish they would have finished Rave Master.


Rave not getting a completed adaptation but fairy tail is is further proof this is the wrong timeline.



Rukia said:


> And the fights look like shit.  And it looks low budget.  And the animation is terrible.
> 
> Fairy Tail and Naruto are both better tbh.


Its funny but its so true. Kinda surprised this got serialized at all and the anime is an even worse case since I think I read the studio uses all its resources for Boruto so Black Clover is left looking like basic shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> huh


The hell does this mean?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

You guys can buy Hogan merch!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys can buy Hogan merch!


Are they selling omega shirts yet


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2019)

Lmao I figured Dave would at least say something else by now. Not a word.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

Give Kairi and Io the tag titles!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2019)

That's a good look


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 7, 2019)

Raw tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Starting off Raw with a brawl?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

Seth and Lashley fight to open? that is fresh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

So opening up Raw with Lashley and Elias.  And a Ryder sighting.

Hmm, so it was Rollins then.

Ok starting off Raw again with Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So opening up Raw with Lashley and Elias.  And a Ryder sighting.


Nah its Seth and Bobby


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Started fresh, now we go downhill with Cena.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Started fresh, now we go downhill with Cena.


chill


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 7, 2019)

Cena vs drew would be dope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Why is Drew so boring now?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Drew single handidly destroyed the shield?  

Drew is God and can give people cancer?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

Didn't they try this with Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Cena already rekted Drew on the mic already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

What the fuck is Dean wearing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck is Dean wearing.



Thats what Im wondering


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Ambrose and Drew helping each other.  Just after Drew basically dissed Ambrose.

Renee cheering for someone anti Dean coming out.

WTF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ambrose and Drew helping each other.  Just after Drew basically dissed Ambrose.
> 
> Renee cheering for someone anti Dean coming out.
> 
> WTF


They're going for chaos so logic is being thrown out the window


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

Is Dean trying out for an Abercrombie modeling position.   I mean he a fucking built in weapon with that chain on his pants.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

I thought you guys promised not to watch?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Cena's dropkicks look bad now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Renee why you cheering your husband's potential death?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Wait so Seth and Dean are wrestling again? Damn they wearing them down


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Mean Gene


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

RIP Gene.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

RIP "Mean" Gene.   Thank you for the memories.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

Why is Rhyno there? Thought he was fired?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

The hell, why is Gable doing those yells when doing a move.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

What?  Why did Taeler Hendrix follow me on Twitter?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

"Bring balance to the WWE"

Dean the chosen one that's gong to go full Sith.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Bring balance to the WWE"
> 
> Dean the chosen one that's gong to go full Sith.


Or he's Thanos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Man that was an awkward segment between Brock vs Brawn


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

She does that Rukia. I've been one of the accounts she follows for the past 3 months.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

I found some vintage Becky photo gifs from before WWE. OMG


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

Is Clemson going to beat Alabama?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2019)

WWE promised change and Nia fucking Jax still in the WWE Women's title story line.   And what fuck was that on Ronda shitting on Becky and Flair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2019)

Rukia is talking about football and Gibbs is posting GIFs. I'm guessing RAW is crap as per usual.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

It’s the national championship!  And I thought we had an agreement to boycott Raw?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

Sasha dead. thanks to Nia.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia is talking about football and Gibbs is posting GIFs. I'm guessing RAW is crap as per usual.


Have not posted gifs in a while.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia is talking about football and Gibbs is posting GIFs. I'm guessing RAW is crap as per usual.


Raw started out fine then got tired midway


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Finally Renee is defending Dean.  It only took 3 months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Oh look actual hardcore match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2019)

Lashley is dumb, should have allowed Seth to win and then killed Seth putting himself front of line.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 7, 2019)

Saw this post on WF and tbh its kinda true.
"Seth suffers from overexposure. And he doesn't have that extra gear that AJ and Bryan have. *Seth's matches on PPV and TV are exactly the same gear. While it's admirable he gives the same effort on TV as in PPVs, it's a big problem in that his matches don't feel special unless the other guy is as good as or better than him and can raise his level.* Because Seth doesn't have another level. What you see is what you get, every week."
I still like Seth and his run as Monday Night Rollins before the SHIELD reunion killed it was good but I dunno, I feel like he can still take things up another level. This feud with Ambrose isn't doing him any favors though


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah I'm not sure what they can do with him to make things fresh. Another feud is the only fix I can think of.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw this post on WF and tbh its kinda true.
> "Seth suffers from overexposure. And he doesn't have that extra gear that AJ and Bryan have. *Seth's matches on PPV and TV are exactly the same gear. While it's admirable he gives the same effort on TV as in PPVs, it's a big problem in that his matches don't feel special unless the other guy is as good as or better than him and can raise his level.* Because Seth doesn't have another level. What you see is what you get, every week."
> I still like Seth and his run as Monday Night Rollins before the SHIELD reunion killed it was good but I dunno, I feel like he can still take things up another level. This feud with Ambrose isn't doing him any favors though


 on one one hand , it’s the guy’s character , aj styles match feel important because he rarely wrestle on Smackdown , he just comes cut a bad promo and then go away. The problem is Seth’s gimmick is being on fire literally, giving it all at every moment. So if he starts doing the same as aj and Bryan he can’t come back and tell people he is the “fighting champion” again, it’s the same thing he did since his intercontinental run. No seth’s Problem is they refuse to go anywhere with him. They throw him out here like “hummmm he is great” “but hummmm lets wait before giving him the main event title” “hummm” and that’s annoying we need to know where the de is going. And where I agree is no matter good Seth is they need to understand that he can’t save the current Ambrose. It’s like people just can’t react to him anymore so when they pair them it feels like both of them are the problem but we all see it’s not the case. 
They either give him the brock lesnarr at mania to achieve his character totally and create ther new star or they can go fuck off. Vince doesn’t know how to make a star anymore the old man is fucking lost, he wants a “dying popularity” strowman to beat lesnar at he rumble so Drew can beat strowman at mania.....what the hell does it bring to any of them?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

AJ cuts bad promos but has better feuds.  (Good feuds with Bryan and Joe in 2018.  Nakamura a feud that got better too.)  Why is that?  Because Smackdown has better talent?

I really can’t remember being invested in a Rollins feud recently.

I do agree with the overexposure argument.  Raw is a three hour show.  We see everyone every single week.  People on Smackdown disappear occasionally.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 8, 2019)

The Ambrose feud sure won’t help 
He needs lesnar right now 
The people’s champ bringing the title back home! It writes itself


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins one of the worst feuds of all time.

Nothing happened and now Seth feuding with Lashley.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Its not Seth’s fault if Ambrose is a shitty wrestler.

Anyway, I hope Omega doesn’t go to WWE. Vince will ban 90% of his moveset and they will let him job to the Fashion police


----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (Jan 8, 2019)

I haven't seen you all since Big Dog left us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins one of the worst feuds of all time.
> 
> Nothing happened and now Seth feuding with Lashley.


it's a transitional rivalry before he wins the rumble lol, since if he is in a rivalry it can't work


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

Jericho is officially with All Elite



WWE, you just made the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Jericho betrayed Vince.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho betrayed Vince.



Vince should expect more WWE wrestlers to abandon ship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Is Jericho going to get in shape for AEW?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

Vince be petty.  I mean NWO shirts were allowed in during Attitude era.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

Lol, what is this opening.   DB at the concession stands cutting on the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

I would watch AEW if they end up on a good tv channel, sign some good people, and build a solid women’s division.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

Lol, already a better opening than how Raw started out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2019)

AEW is working out a deal with Turner and they'll be on TNT.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

A vicious R-Truth.  Did someone kill lil Jimmy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Bryan cutting a good promo. And Truth beating him down pre-match as revenge for the Christmas beatdown huh? I can dig that. Should be a good match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW is working out a deal with Turner and they'll be on TNT.


I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I will believe it when I see it.


???


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

Sad thing about R-Truth is that outside of the shitty gimmicks he's actually decent.  Hell he's the first African American NWA champion when it was in TNA (Yeah it barely meant anything compared to how it was but still)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

Really enjoying the New DB gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Here's to hoping Almas gets the winning pin this time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Also this is smart by WWE. Using the ads to skip the entrances and get right back when the match starts


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> ???


They don’t have a television deal with tnt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

ALMAS GOT THE PIN LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

I can see Tye Dillinger going to AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

One, holy shit Almos sold that flip piledriver.  Two Almas was horribly miss used in 2018 hopefully that is corrected for this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

I like these Usos now. Didn't like them so much when they were with face paint and yelling.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Usos/Bar should be a good match but we've seen that match a lot and I HATE this bullshit where to get a title match the challenger(s) has to beat the champion(s) in a non-title match. Its nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Also I just realized, why is Carmella in a Triple Threat for a title match when she's #30 in the Rumble? Makes no sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

So is Carmie going back to being a heel and didn't a flasher turtle help her win that MitB match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also I just realized, why is Carmella in a Triple Threat for a title match when she's #30 in the Rumble? Makes no sense.



WWE logic = shit.  This is the change they promised.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

Nakamura gone full Snistky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Miz and Shane winning the Tag Titles at the Rumble then?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz and Shane winning the Tag Titles at the Rumble then?


Or they could lose to set up the Mania match which should've just been Face Miz against tyrannical Heel Shane


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Vince gonna get bankrupt now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Becky/Asuka should be good. Charlotte winning the Rumble then


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 8, 2019)

NFL supporting AEW to attack XFL


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> NFL supporting AEW to attack XFL


really?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

All Elite Wrestling held  today and . More importantly, they made official a big chunk of their talent roster and they’ll be starting with a pretty solid group.

That includes:


Cody Rhodes
Brandi Rhodes
The Young Bucks
Hangman Page
Chris Jericho
PAC
Joey Janela
Penelope Ford
MJF
Britt Baker
Christopher Daniels
Frankie Kazarian
Scorpio Sky
That’s not including the talent from OWE mentioned by Matt Jackson. Assuming he signs at the end of the month, Kenny Omega’s name will be added to the list.

It will take a lot for AEW to become a success but at the very least they’re starting with a strong base of established names in the pro wrestling industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 8, 2019)

Think Austin Aries might go there as well as CM Junk?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 8, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Think Austin Aries might go there as well as CM Junk?


Aries for sure. Punk maybe. Doubt it though but he may do it to spite WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Two new signings for AEW!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho betrayed Vince.



You say Jericho betrayed Vince.  But in reality Vince betrayed Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

No, I’m serious.  Jericho is a liar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 8, 2019)

Fuck Vince. 

This is the miracle that we’ve been praying for, for soooo many years and its finally happening! 

I’m not a huge fan of Cody but I absolutely admire him for having the balls to do this. I hope they succeed and give Vince a run for his money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Fuck Vince.
> 
> This is the miracle that we’ve been praying for, for soooo many years and its finally happening!
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of Cody but I absolutely admire him for having the balls to do this. I hope they succeed and give Vince a run for his money!


A lot of fans don’t agree and think it will fail, why? Because they want it to already be wwe tier of great right away. For example some are complaining about the roster...yeah it’s obvious that it’s gonna get bigger right ?! Well some people don’t seem to understand that. Fans are pussy they want their wwe crap so they can complain about it , every time someone tries something they’ll start doing their little “professional analysis” ( yeah the same that said all in was gonna flop ) lol 


Gibbs said:


> All Elite Wrestling held  today and . More importantly, they made official a big chunk of their talent roster and they’ll be starting with a pretty solid group.
> 
> That includes:
> 
> ...


 That’s a very strong basis , I am expecting more people to sign , like omega when his contract is ended.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

Jericho kissed the hall of fame goodbye.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho kissed the hall of fame goodbye.



Vince will still give that shit to Jericho after 10 more years


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho kissed the hall of fame goodbye.


 so you want hm to stay Vince's bitch? 
here is a fan that spends allllll his time complaining about Vince and his shitty managing of the show but can't get behind a talent standing out for himself in front of Y2J


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2019)

If JJ can get into the HoF, Jericho will walk in when he retires. 

As for Jericho being a liar. It's not like Vince gave him reasons to stay. Stifling creativity and pisssing off workers with changes to script minutes in advance . 

(I think something is wrong here. Me and Jake are on same side.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince will still give that shit to Jericho after 10 more years


He isn’t getting in until he’s dead now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2019)

As long as AEW don’t sign people like Enzo and his fat fuck friend then they will likely to succeed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> really?


I mean Vince trying to take over the football league

maybe this a fuck you back to Vince?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2019)

Jericho is no longer part of the then, now, forever intro


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Jericho is no longer part of the then, now, forever intro


Wwe is stupid seriously 
What they are gonna delete him like they did Punk?! They are just diminishing their own history also 






CAN SONEONE EXPLAIN ME WHEN OHHH WHEN DREW DISMANTLED THE SHIELD? 
Wtf is this again wwe?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2019)

lmao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 9, 2019)

WWE got to be shook about AEW if they are letting Almas get a W.

oh Naka and Rusev getting screen time??

oh yeah WWE really shook

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

Bryan is killing it!


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2019)

Guys Cody said AEW stars are gonna have a health insurance! 
Damn they are gonna attract a shut lot of guys with that! That’s definitely a big deal 
People are looking down on them but AEW is using the good method , like unlike TNA that went al out “wooo we gonna beat raw teaghhh” and spent a shit lot of money buying huge stars to do nothing with them 
These guys seem to be building something stable


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

Boo!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2019)

Rukia is Vince confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

Makes sense that Jericho has a Judas song.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2019)

Hope some of the NxT talent goes to AEW


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He isn’t getting in until he’s dead now.


We all know the WWE HOF is a joke anyways. Look how long they took to put Macho Man in and they still don't have Chyna in there.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

I used to be a Jericholic.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2019)

AEW has a lot of potential but i'll hold my tongue until I see them launch. My uncle manages a mid-sized boxing promotion and it's immensely difficult to get off the ground, even with big backing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2019)

AEW won’t have anyone as entertaining as the New Daniel Bryan anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 9, 2019)

They are doing it the right way 
People expected them to blow everything away with “we are getting to wwe” kind of announcements 
But they are doing it safely , good basis>>>>>>>> hype 
TNA paid for this mistake


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2019)

Daniel Bryan will switch boats too once the opportunity arrives and he will be AEW’s biggest import!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2019)

No hype for wwe uk


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> No hype for wwe uk


I was going to ask about that.  Is NXT UK a failure?  Do people care about Takeover Blackpool?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I was going to ask about that.  Is NXT UK a failure?  Do people care about Takeover Blackpool?


I don't know anyone who watches


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 10, 2019)

No one has storylines in NXT UK so I never watched past the 2nd episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

Fuck that guy!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Daniel Bryan will switch boats too once the opportunity arrives and he will be AEW’s biggest import!



There will be no Daniel Bryan in AEW.  

But there could be a Bryan fucking Danielson.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14 why did you rate "disagree" on my post?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2019)

Daniel resigned you goofs he's not going anywhere for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> @Kisame3rd14 why did you rate "disagree" on my post?


I disagree with it being difficult for the biggest thing in wrestling to succeed at wrestling, NWO basically did the same thing.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I disagree with it being difficult for the biggest thing in wrestling to succeed at wrestling, NWO basically did the same thing.



As Chris himself said in the clip posted here, there's a lot of things that need to happen behind the scenes for a wrestling promotion to work. I think it's best to not follow the hype and to wait and see how they grapple with managing the organization first.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> As Chris himself said in the clip posted here, there's a lot of things that need to happen behind the scenes for a wrestling promotion to work. I think it's best to not follow the hype and to wait and see how they grapple with managing the organization first.


That's fair.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 10, 2019)

Lashley looked so done with this shit at the end of that video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

I blame Lashley.  We have discussed it a lot and that’s my opinion.

But I also know that WWE passed on their best opportunity to push him.

Remember when he beat Roman clean.. But then got 50/50 booked and lost the actual #1 contender match?  That was the big chance to go all in with him.  What if he had won that match?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

Stardom is making moves.  Continue to forge partnerships with other promotions.  Wrestlemania weekend show.  New platform.  Pretty good since Kairi and Io were the top two stars a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

I saw that AEW is Jericho shirt.  Damn Chris did Vince dirty.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Stardom is making moves.  Continue to forge partnerships with other promotions.  Wrestlemania weekend show.  New platform.  Pretty good since Kairi and Io were the top two stars a couple of years ago.



Hope they do well.

More companies doing good and competing against each other is good for fans and wrestlers alike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2019)

I subscribe.  I only watch about five matches a month tbh though.  Just don’t have the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

WWE fans are submissive and impotent.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE fans are submissive and impotent.



Yet you're the one shitting on the new alternative like it's a personal issue.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

I’m just messing around.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2019)

True, and seriously if you have reservations they're justified. I mean I think we're the two oldies here who can remember before the monday night wars (I remember the true dark times of the mid 90s).  I've said it once and again AOL killing off WCW was the worst thing to happen to wrestling.

AEW I know will have rocky time. I just hope if it can get off the ground, with the billionaire backing it aligning with others can grow over the years to fill the void that's been missing for nearly 20 years. Even if I expect it at least if it does take off to be around nxt level of popularity .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 11, 2019)

"The Bucks & Cody were offered strong deals. The Bucks deal was for money roughly the same as WWE champion A.J. Styles, which would have also included BTE being made a regular weekly show on the WWE Network, as well as something I’ve never heard WWE concede on, which was a six-month window where they could have left their three-year contract if they wanted and weren’t happy with their push."


The Bucks have truly made it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> True, and seriously if you have reservations they're justified. I mean I think we're the two oldies here who can remember before the monday night wars (I remember the true dark times of the mid 90s).  I've said it once and again AOL killing off WCW was the worst thing to happen to wrestling.
> 
> *AEW I know will have rocky time. I just hope if it can get off the ground, with the billionaire backing it aligning with others can grow over the years to fill the void that's been missing for nearly 20 years*. Even if I expect it at least if it does take off to be around nxt level of popularity .



Same thoughts here. hoping the backer doesn't get tired of it and drop it all together. There will be a lot of hurdles to run though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

The Bucks should have taken that deal.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2019)

This might have been a good time to jump in. RAW needs more people lmfao.

They're probably assuming that they can go in the future if things don't work out...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The Bucks should have taken that deal.



With the way The Revival and other true tag teams are treated I'd stay away even if it was $20m a year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 11, 2019)

They are worth more not taking the deal because they are relatively young enough to bet on themselves.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> With the way The Revival and other true tag teams are treated I'd stay away even if it was $20m a year.



AJ Styles made 2 mil last year, no way would they turn down 20mil a year


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2019)

They might be hesitant about WWEs brutal schedule also.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AJ Styles made 2 mil last year, no way would they turn down 20mil a year



It was an exageration to basically say no tag team should look at the WWE right now.

Also as your new sports section mod that makes me your overlord.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AJ Styles made 2 mil last year, no way would they turn down 20mil a year


He made twice that much last year.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2019)

Was just reading that AEW plans to target him. Doubt it's possible. He just had a mega long title run. Things going well for him rn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was an exageration to basically say no tag team should look at the WWE right now.
> 
> Also as your new sports section mod that makes me your overlord.


Congrats on the modship. Who'd you sleep with to get it


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2019)

Hope this new promotion takes off. My issue with WWE is that it is stuck in the past and has become too political. 

I miss the fuckery.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

Fuck the change the wrestling world shit

I would have personally took the money and relaxed the rest of my year

Idk if i think they'e crazy or respect their decision. 

Kudos to them tho


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

I think the women's rumble gonna be trash this year.

Won't it be the same surprises from last year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I think the women's rumble gonna be trash this year.
> 
> Won't it be the same surprises from last year?


Maybe Charlotte will be in it this year?  Maybe Bliss?  WWE should definitely be on the phone with AJ Lee, Melina, and Kaitlyn though.  They need to get some different faces in the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)

Tell me if it’s good.  I’m going to be spending the afternoon at a college basketball game.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2019)

Dads b day today. Also cant watch lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 12, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AJ Styles made 2 mil last year, no way would they turn down 20mil a year


They are more valuable than AJ styles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)

I don’t think they are as good at wrestling as AJ.  Tag team wrestling in wwe also isn’t a priority.

If this AEW becomes just another ROH.  Then the Bucks made a mistake.  No wwe run is a hole on their resume.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2019)

one thing about UK crowds,  We have some the weirdest chants.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tell me if it’s good.  I’m going to be spending the afternoon at a college basketball game.


God you're so lame. NFL is coming on


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> one thing about UK crowds,  We have some the weirdest chants.


grats on mod.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

Jericho shook he removed from the wwe stuff


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> God you're so lame. NFL is coming on


I’m visiting my family in Oklahoma.  And they wanted to go to an Oklahoma basketball game.  What can I do?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tell me if it’s good.  I’m going to be spending the afternoon at a college basketball game.



It was good,  Matches were just above or below 4* overall.  Walter made his debut at the end.  Balor has his best match since his AJ styles match over a year ago (or even since NXT).



Gibbs said:


> grats on mod.



Thanks man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)

Tag team match was the best match on the card according to my sources.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2019)

It's a toss up between that and the main event.  But it's like picking which shiny gold piece you want, unlike Raw which is pick something that's all stale as your favourite.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

there is layers to this.
The person who tweets on Vince account watched it.
I want to say HHH runs his account


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2019)

No I won't run raw like this because the sponsors have my grapefruits in their vices.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> No I won't run raw like this because the sponsors have my grapefruits in their vices.


There was nothing on the show the sponsors would be pissed about


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2019)

Jericho might be Vince’s trojan horse and the letter sent him there to do corporate sabotage and shit!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46853221

Khan wants to be attitude era Vince it seems xD


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2019)

Braun sucks!  I hope to god that Brock wins at the Rumble.  Holy shit was this bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 13, 2019)

Might as well bring back American badass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2019)

I think most people expect an undertaker/cena rematch at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2019)

Undertaker should just retire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuya (Jan 13, 2019)

heard NXT UK Takeover was good

there's so much WWE content to keep up with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2019)

wwe uploaded the entire 2018 Royal Rumble onto their youtube channel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2019)

The big story I hear out today is that Becky Lynch isn’t a very big draw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2019)

Decent fap material


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

The new Daniel Bryan is the best gimmick in the entire company right now.  He’s just killing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2019)

CM Punk and Omega might go to AEW 

Goldberg is also gonna announce something big soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The big story I hear out today is that Becky Lynch isn’t a very big draw.


How is that even a big story?

She bout to be turned out and given the hands mouth and feet disease


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> How is that even a big story?
> 
> 
> She bout to be turned out and given the hands mouth and feet disease


Time to push a different girl.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Time to push a different girl.


No trolling on this beautiful Monday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2019)

been hearing rumors that Alexa bliss is gonna get fired due to Rukia's hate for Becky.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> CM Punk and Omega might go to AEW
> 
> Goldberg is also gonna announce something big soon


 a omega VS punk storyline can automatically bring this AEW company above ROH and NJPW that's ne fucking big shit , it won't happen cuz I don't see punk coming back but holy shit it would one top tier event!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

This is an interesting story guys:


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Gonna keep tabs on her.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The big story I hear out today is that Becky Lynch isn’t a very big draw.


No one is a draw because who the fuck cares about wwe in 2019?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Welp Vince arriving at the stadium and Strowman starting off Raw for some reason.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Haha had a small laugh from that Vince segment.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Like wwe needs to give people a reason to care about their brand and watch the show so they can get exposed to Becky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

OK channels a changing going from this skit.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

wooooow braun's segments are so FUCKING BORING AND WEIRD!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol Renee on point with that cringe commentary


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

this whole braun segment was the most awkward shit I have seen since YEARS!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

What the fuck was the point of that skit if it's going to end with Strowman cowering before Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

what about our no raw pact?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Segment looks put together at the last minute. And it probably was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> what about our no raw pact?



I'm about to change it to watch Alligator instead if things don't logically pick up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Also AJ allowed to beat up Vince but the big guy can't touch the guy.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> what about our no raw pact?


we had to watch it, we knew it was gonna be another level of cringe 
you are missing something bro, it's so fucking bad it's actually funny 
wow that opening segment was awkward


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Ghost was right all along. Braun sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

gong to play resident evil 7


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also AJ allowed to beat up Vince but the big guy can't touch the guy.


Braun doesn't have Vince's respect.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

What the flying hell


----------



## pat pat (Jan 14, 2019)

ok i am leaving this shit  , it's not possible 
how can this show even be soo bad?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Welp the female Wild Samoans on scene.  Possible botch fest up next.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Braun doesn't have Vince's respect.


Braun isn’t the guy.  He is one dimensional.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Ronda throwing punches that would make Shane proud.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ok i am leaving this shit  , it's not possible
> how can this show even be soo bad?



Segment not a good fit for Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Also Banks damage goods.   That year long Degrassi feud with Bayley fuck any credibility away.  Still wondering if Sasha is singed with the WWE or is on lone from Nickelodeon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Braun isn’t the guy.  He is one dimensional.


He was only ever entertaining when he was smashing Roman every week. Dude gonna go job to Lesnar yet again at the Rumble. What a dud he turned out to be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

"Rare miscommunication"  fuck sakes, Tamina had to veer left to hit Nia.

And what's this cringe aftermath skit going on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

This still going on.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Why is King there?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Line of jobbers at Vince's door..... probably to ask for their release so they can go on to better things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why is King there?


 WWE in Memphis.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Line of jobbers at Vince's door..... probably to ask for their release so they can go on to better things.



Some Elite things?

Lucha House Party are here.  @Jake CENA why was your cousin Juan with them over the weekend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

lol Lucha house party.  A faction whose gimmick is making up rules as they go along, bitching that they lost through shenanigans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Welp I'm done.  Continued cringe segment that involves Bayley, Sasha, Ronda, Natie, and the Riot Squad followed by a tag team match which some time was taken away to promote more cringe segments.  

Going to watch a 37 foot reptile go to town in the sewers now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Should just make it be Rock so we can have Rock finally get his win back. Fuck the current roster.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Can't leave now, you're going to see people bitching about WWE collectively kissing the arse of the person who is in charge of everything they complain about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

So a part timer going to take on a part timer then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

lol at braun losing his spot at rumble. what a jabroni.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Calling back to Cena's first promo.  I'm ok with that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

This is calling me so please get to the point with this skit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

I hear EC3 got done dirty.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

The most highly anticipated return? Lmao.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2019)

Drew the Chosen One.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is calling me so please get to the point with this skit.


is this like sharknado but with giant killer gators busting in rooms instead?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

I’m glad that Raw sucks.  And that I stopped watching it.  I just caught up with Tensei Slime and Boogiepop.  Going to watch episode 3 of Maniac now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is calling me so please get to the point with this skit.



Such a rookie, didn't have a canister and a gun to shoot at it when the croc tries to eat it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 14, 2019)

Somebody's been hitting the gym.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> is this like sharknado but with giant killer gators busting in rooms instead?



It's an old 80's giant creature feature film called Alligator.  Premise is an alligator gets flushed down to the sewers and feeds on chemically enhanced pets in which the creature grows into giant size and rampages through a town.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2019)

N IKKI CROSS


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

WTF is Nikki doing on raw Oo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Nikki Cross is out?  Probably to crickets, am I right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Remember, Vince had the chance to buy out TNA and Rosemary could have been on the roster.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Nah he would have only taken the library if he bought it lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2019)

What happened to EC3?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Fin is laying there thinking "X months left until I can go to AEW."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's an old 80's giant creature feature film called Alligator.  Premise is an alligator gets flushed down to the sewers and feeds on chemically enhanced pets in which the creature grows into giant size and rampages through a town.


I remember the movie premise very well but for some reason can't recall any of the movie.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Dusty's commentary and this guy mauling his opponent is cracking me up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Cross going to RAW instead of going to SD to link up with Sanity? Genius.
SD gonna get Heavy Machinery and Lars. Kill me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Ahh nvm. Reddit says according to Cole, Nikki isn’t officially on Raw. He said they’re just gonna have all the call-ups appear on both shows and then they’ll officially be placed on rosters later. 
Not watching so I wouldn't know


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ahh nvm. Reddit says according to Cole, Nikki isn’t officially on Raw. He said they’re just gonna have all the call-ups appear on both shows and then they’ll officially be placed on rosters later.
> Not watching so I wouldn't know



Yeah cole said that 5s after my post asking why she was on raw.

Just now.

Graves: No matter who you are, you can't trust Dean Ambrose.

Renee sits there silent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Lashley is IC Champion now. Meh.
Lio Rush does a great job of being hateable though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Maniac is a weird show.  But 1000 times better than Raw guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lashley is IC Champion now. Meh.
> Lio Rush does a great job of being hateable though.


What happened to Dean?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Lol Renee was completely silent when Ambrose lost


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Dean?


Rollins hit him to set up Curb Stomp, Rush caused Rollins to fall down the ropes, Lashley hit the Spear, 1-2-3
Guess Ambrose continues to feud with Rollins? IDK


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Sounds like Dean has been a huge fucking disappointment since he came back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Good thing about Ambrose losing is all the Tumblr fangirls are massively tilted. Lashley boring but at least we could get Elias in the title picture by WM season


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sounds like Dean has been a huge fucking disappointment since he came back.


They botched it by having him be a SHIELD lackey upon returning. I thought they'd redeem themselves with his Heel turn. Somehow he got worse.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Women's Tag Belts look meh but still better than most of the new main-roster belts in WWE.
Also if I fucking hear the word "history" in a Women's segment one more damn time...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Women's tag belts are horrible.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2019)

Bliss topless.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Wtf is going on right now?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 14, 2019)

Otis is really short.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Lmao wtf


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Elias and the IC Triple Threat were the best parts of RAW so far


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Just tuning in to catch a resurrected Chris Farley interrupt a Bliss segment.   How in the hell was Chris Farley resurrected.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Hopefully.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully.



Number 29 at the rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

So Balor is going to get destroyed by Lesnar at the Rumble then. Fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Holy fuck Balor won with a pin on Cena.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Holy fuck Balor won with a pin on Cena.


Cena doesn't really care anymore. He eats pins all the time. Surprising it wasn't Corbin who got pinned though. WWE seem to want to try and fast track build him as a credible opponent for Brock in 2 weeks. Good luck with that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena doesn't really care anymore. He eats pins all the time. Surprising it wasn't Corbin who got pinned though. WWE seem to want to try and fast track build him as a credible opponent for Brock in 2 weeks. Good luck with that.



I wonder if it is a "We gotta push him so he doesn't run to AEW." view backstage by Vince or maybe even Triple H due to not wanting to lose one of his guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Not watching Raw was awesome.  I watched two animes, an episode of a tv show on Netflix, and I played video games.  Great night!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't care that much for WWE Balor but I'd have him beat Brock at RR. The UT NEEDS to be off Brock ASAP
Have Braun do a distraction/run-in to give Demon Balor the opportunity he needs to win then set up for Braun/Brock grudge match and Finn/Rollins for the UT at Mania

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if it is a "We gotta push him so he doesn't run to AEW." view backstage by Vince or maybe even Triple H due to not wanting to lose one of his guys.



Right and maybe it's a ploy to make other people think they're open to pushing new people. This theory would also explain the Lashley title change.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if it is a "We gotta push him so he doesn't run to AEW." view backstage by Vince or maybe even Triple H due to not wanting to lose one of his guys.


Only works if they actually have him beat Lesnar tho. Otherwise its just a cocktease, may as well still dip to AEW afterwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 14, 2019)

Remember guys, this happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Balor is a fucking moron if he doesn’t come out as the demon at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

Tapped out to Charlotte as time expired in their Iron Woman match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Only works if they actually have him beat Lesnar tho. Otherwise its just a cocktease, may as well still dip to AEW afterwards.



Supposedly he's going demon to defeat Taker at mania, basically years after it's worth anything.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 15, 2019)

So proud to be the only one on Otis Dozovic a.k.a. Dozer Island. Been following the guy on IG when he had under 5k followers. He gonna be the champ one day, don't @ me


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Some Elite things?
> 
> Lucha House Party are here.  @Jake CENA why was your cousin Juan with them over the weekend?



Juan is putting them over. They will challenge for the tag titles soon.

Oh its nice to hear that Finn Balor is on the main title scene again. Here’s to hoping he wins at the Rumble. We don’t need another year of Lesnar no showing Raw


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Supposedly he's going demon to defeat Taker at mania, basically years after it's worth anything.



Another Taker L at mania? Eh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2019)

Like I said Taker needs to retire.  Not as a "go away" but as a "You done everything that can be done.  You've given everything for the fans. Settle down and enjoy the life you deserve knowing you have at least 3 generations of fans knowing you're the all time great."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2019)

Balor needs an upgrade to his demon persona. I don’t what it is but Finn needs something to put himself over. 

Oh and a new secondary finisher since im sure as hell he won’t be able to lift Lesnar for the 1916.. maybe a submission move??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Naked bliss is wwe heading in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Supposedly he's going demon to defeat Taker at mania, basically years after it's worth anything.


man these taker mania matches just don't hit anymore. dude needs to just hang it up already.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember guys, this happened.


This is creepy as hell.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2019)

So Lawler and JBL will be commentating at the men's rumble match.  Which means it's the return of John O'clock M'fers!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2019)

Good God almighty!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2019)

is Aleister Black the best striker in the WWE right now?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> is Aleister Black the best striker in the WWE right now?


Shane hasn't left


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2019)

So reports are that Lesnar himself hand picked Balor to replace Braun at the rumble after Braun was both not cleared and had been cooled off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are that Lesnar himself hand picked Balor to replace Braun at the rumble after Braun was both not cleared and had been cooled off.



even Brock knows Finn can carry the whole company!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Brock was there for that Braun promo last week.  I don't blame him. Braun is trash.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

Lmao.  Alexa Bliss topless video getting a lot of views.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

What the fuck opening is this.  Well Becky channeling her inner Austin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Why are the Iconics out?  I mean really, they bring nothing to the story line.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> is Aleister Black the best striker in the WWE right now?


I'd love to see Aleister Black vs Shinsuke Nakamura.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are the Iconics out?  I mean really, they bring nothing to the story line.


To job to Becky. The other will interfere then the McMahon of the week will make a Tag Match between Becky/Asuka ab d the Iconics


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

Lacey Evans backstage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok, are they rushing skits now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

The fuck...  AJ comes out while Asuska and Becky go at it only to leave after walking half way around the ring then leave into the crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

EC3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Joe's reaction to EC3.  "The hell is he here" look.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

Vega fire!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

I think Ali's dead.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

Rey is immortal.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

tHIS MATCH IS AWESOME


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

I come back from a long was day of work to see almas name is shortened

I'm going to bed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Holy shit that match was awesome.  But damn, to kick up from a flip piledriver.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

The person who came up with this skit needs to be fired and blacklisted.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)

tHAT'S NOT jIMMY, IT'S jEY


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Meh, Mysterio/Almas should have ended the night for SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Cesaro should be looking at when his contract is up if he's having to sell for Shane like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Miz and shane leading for worst storyline of 2019


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Miz and shane leading for worst storyline of 2019


What about whatever they are doing with Naomi and Mandy Rose?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

KonoSuba dubbed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

It sounds like I need to make an effort to watch the Mysterio/Almas match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What about whatever they are doing with Naomi and Mandy Rose?





WhatADrag said:


> Miz and shane leading for worst storyline of 2019



Time for housecleaning in the WWE creative department.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What about whatever they are doing with Naomi and Mandy Rose?


We got to see Mandy in a towel so idk what you talking about


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

Raw sounds like it was better this week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 15, 2019)

Raw had the revival vs lucha party


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

I heard that match existed to distract the live audience.  And that wwe had like split screen interviews going on throughout the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

Mandy was in lingerie in a hotel room?  Finally wwe is giving people what they want with the women!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2019)

Her's something much more interesting than WWE.

Guess who's playing Sonya Blade in MK 11.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m glad Vince has come around.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KonoSuba dubbed.



Only started watching it subbed yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)

High Score Girl is a fun anime.  Really a nice surprise on Netflix.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2019)

Tired of MK adding characters from different shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What about whatever they are doing with Naomi and Mandy Rose?


mandy rose trying to fuck the married uso>miz trying to fuck shane



WhatADrag said:


> Tired of MK adding characters from different shit


still waiting for them to add pacman


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m glad Vince has come around.



Has Vince come around or has his focus on XFL allowed Hunter to sneak in?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2019)

Vince gonna run WWE up to the day he passes .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 16, 2019)

When is Vince McMahon going to shorten his name to Vince

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)

The division among fans as far as the women are concerned is pretty interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2019)

.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2019)

We all know about the time with Chyna and X-Pac.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 16, 2019)

Never forget Triple H exposing himself like that on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Score Girl is god tier anime.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

I read that Maria and Mike Kanellis requested to be released.  Neither would be a loss for wwe tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I read that Maria and Mike Kanellis requested to be released.  Neither would be a loss for wwe tbh.


Vince failed Maria.


----------



## teddy (Jan 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Tired of MK adding characters from different shit


Guest characters will stop being a thing whenever people stop buying them which won't happen anytime soon considering how many years people have been requesting spawn


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2019)

Exactly.  It's like how Bethesda keeps selling skyrim and rereleasing it.  People keep opening their wallets to it (They even said if people don't want them rereleasing it then stop buying).  If people are buying businesses are going to sell.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2019)

described

Revival basically demanded release after beating Lucha house party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2019)

Yo guys. Been hearing the product has improved. This true?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2019)

It seems to be a little bit better from the hole they fell in a few weeks ago. But I wouldn't call it a big improvement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It seems to be a little bit better from the hole they fell in a few weeks ago. But I wouldn't call it a big improvement.


so in other words, they went from shit to garbage?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2019)

Fans have spoken this week.  We want to see the women in sexy storylines!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2019)

Golddust talks about AEW. Says they can be competitive if they land a TV deal:


I mean I think a TV deal helps them to be taken seriously but there are still several more challenges. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> so in other words, they went from shit to garbage?



Hehe


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fans have spoken this week.  We want to see the women in sexy storylines!


A little T&A never hurt no one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2019)

LMAO why is Braun on this?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2019)

lmfao that feels really random.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 18, 2019)

If anyone it should be someone who has a massive amount of eliminations.  Braun not being one, he had good rumble but someone who has had multiple rumbles and wins. 

Austin yes, HBK should there too.  Rey can argue for i guess. But Braun, no.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If anyone it should be someone who has a massive amount of eliminations.  Braun not being one, he had good rumble but someone who has had multiple rumbles and wins.
> 
> Austin yes, HBK should there too.  Rey can argue for i guess. But Braun, no.


Rey you could argue since he lasted from beginning to end but even then HBK did as well and HBK won the Rumble twice as opposed to Ray's once. Batista, Orton, and Cena have also won it twice. Reigns also has the most eliminations in the Rumble that matters (fuck the GRR) and has also won one as well.
Feels like WWE subtly trying to compensate for Braun being emasculated by Vince on RAW and his rapidly decreasing reputation.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 19, 2019)

They fucked up huge with Braun, he was on his way to superstardom before they had him flounder with useless storylines. When he was destroying shit week after week i thought he legitimately had a shot at crossing the line into mainstream. Now i don't want to see him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They fucked up huge with Braun, he was on his way to superstardom before they had him flounder with useless storylines. When he was destroying shit week after week i thought he legitimately had a shot at crossing the line into mainstream. Now i don't want to see him.


Get him off my tv!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

won’t be long now.  Kingdom Hearts III is coming!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> won’t be long now.  Kingdom Hearts III is coming!



Got my straight from Square Enix incoming for release day.  Have Resident Evil 2 to hold me over for the few days next weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm pumped for KH III.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2019)

And so the milking of matches begins with these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

So much for that Almas/Mysterio US title match for Wrestlemania, eh?  That was a slam dunk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

I think Almas is leaving wwe soon.  His name just keeps popping up as someone that is unhappy.

And I actually don’t view him as someone that wwe has treated terribly.  It seems like wwe didn’t have a real plan for him when he got called up.  It seems like he doesn’t win enough.  And he hasn’t really participated in any real feuds.  But wwe has a major talent crunch and they have a creative problem.  He has been treated better than a lot of guys especially when you add his NXT stint.

But he looks to be gone in six months unless something changes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 19, 2019)

Word is Styles is negotiating a new deal for more money and part time status to keep him away from AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

I don’t think Styles is a serious threat to leave WWE.  Must he has more leverage than anyone else currently on a WWE contract.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

I don’t expect him to win.  But i’m curious to know how you guys feel about Finn Balor.  Viable as a world champion?  Yes or no.

To me he isn’t that special without the Demon.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2019)

No. They murdered him for a full year.

But it's not like it matters any if he holds it. The belts are bupkiss. All of them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t expect him to win.  But i’m curious to know how you guys feel about Finn Balor.  Viable as a world champion?  Yes or no.
> 
> To me he isn’t that special without the Demon.



While Vince wants to appease Brock I don't think anyone on the roster is super viable.  Including Braun.  Take Brock out of the equation then Finn/Seth/Few others would be great viable champions.  It's just Vince has made 90% of raw look weak just to appease Lesnar.


----------



## Shazam (Jan 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Never forget Triple H exposing himself like that on commentary.



Very true


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t expect him to win.  But i’m curious to know how you guys feel about Finn Balor.  Viable as a world champion?  Yes or no.
> 
> To me he isn’t that special without the Demon.



Not really. I'd be happy to see anyone but Brock with the belt. At the same time though, I dont get why they repackaged Finns character.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

Someone from nxt.  Seth Rollins.  Daniel Bryan.  And AJ Styles are the most credible people in the company tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

I also think they need to brainstorm ways about making the belts meaningful. Keeping a big belt off of RAW hurts its relevance a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

I am adamant that they need to have Kairi and Io competing for the women’s tag titles.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> No. They murdered him for a full year.
> 
> But it's not like it matters any if he holds it. The belts are bupkiss. All of them.


Yep! Universal title is just Brock's prop.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yep! Universal title is just Brock's prop.


I think when they end the brand split later on this year.  They should retire the universal title.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I also think they need to brainstorm ways about making the belts meaningful. Keeping a big belt off of RAW hurts its relevance a lot.



The open challenge they planned with Roman would have gone a long way, just like how Cena made the US title worth something again.  Hell they should have had Braun win it and do open challenge going back to his "I want competition." persona when he began to feud with Sami Zayne.

At this rate I just hope if we're not shocked at the rumble Drew or Seth win it and do something like defend it often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The open challenge they planned with Roman would have gone a long way, just like how Cena made the US title worth something again.  Hell they should have had Braun win it and do open challenge going back to his "I want competition." persona when he began to feud with Sami Zayne.
> 
> At this rate I just hope if we're not shocked at the rumble Drew or Seth win it and do something like defend it often.


IMO Drew or Seth will win the Rumble. If Finn beats Brock it'll be Drew if not it'll be Seth and whoever wins at the Rumble will win at Mania. Then they'll drop it to the other (Seth loses it to Drew or Drew loses it to Seth).


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

So no surprises in the women’s rumble.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2019)

Want this Attire soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So no surprises in the women’s rumble.



and thus , the casual fans are sorta given no incentive to tune in to the Rumble now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and thus , the casual fans are sorta given no incentive to tune in to the Rumble now


Casuals ain't watching the Rumble for the Women's Rumble anyhow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Casuals ain't watching the Rumble for the Women's Rumble anyhow.


well it's kinda like the men's in the essence of enjoying speculations .

Now it's like, fuck that fun you would  have, we dictate what you should have fun with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

Probably Stephanie's idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Probably Stephanie's idea.


Or Vince's as a way to fuck over the women


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or Vince's as a way to fuck over the women



Dear Lord lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

Stephanie is notorious for bad creative ideas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

After all vince is petty enough to fire a man on his wedding day, so having to put women in the ME at Mania must be killing him


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2019)

I expect to see Toni Storm in the Royal Rumble.  Vince has at least seen two of her matches.  That’s more than he has watched the other nxt girls.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So no surprises in the women’s rumble.



That's a bad idea.  Surprises is something that makes the rumble what it is.  No surprises spoils it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2019)

Definitely will be skipping that. Will watch the highlights.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2019)

Get your insurance in order


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2019)

So they added 9 to the rumble on twitter.  That means there's still enough room for surprises to happen in the women's rumble.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

Tamina telling people ahead of time that she’s gonna botch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

SD sounding fun as fuck and I'm a have to work 

I don't know if its just because I'm not paying attention or... but it seems like SD has been promoted heavily while there hasnt been anything for Raw.

It could be they promoted something for Raw and no one is talking about it tho... 

Everyone been talking about rey vs almas rematch


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> SD sounding fun as fuck and I'm a have to work
> 
> I don't know if its just because I'm not paying attention or... but it seems like SD has been promoted heavily while there hasnt been anything for Raw.
> 
> ...


Nothing to really talk about involving raw while smackdown is having some good feuds and weekly matches going on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 21, 2019)

Tamina and Nia Fat should have a 2hr iron woman match lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Nothing to really talk about involving raw while smackdown is having some good feuds and weekly matches going on.


Wish I worked Monday nights instead of Tuesdays.

Oh well I have the weekend off.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Tamina and Nia Fat should have a 2hr iron woman match lol


Eck. Last thing I wanna see is those two sloppy fucks drenched in sweat and gasping for air.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Eck. Last thing I wanna see is those two sloppy fucks *drenched in sweat and gasping for air.*


Not you maybe...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Balor not wearing the Demon makeup.  What a fucking moron!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

MLK Raw, let's see how this goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> MLK Raw, let's see how this goes.


Is this why Bobby won the title?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Shout out to MLK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Crowd jeering Lesnar. Thats a first.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Lmao at that pic of Balor with h a cheese smile.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Is it me or the enthusiasm of this crowd seem to be a bit down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Cena also believed in his hair lasting forever.  Guess that means Finn is gonna lose.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Demon music.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Vinnie Mac


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

People still giving positive reactions to Vince, how nice.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Everyone cheering Vince again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince gonna talk about Brock's new contract and ...oh gonna bury Finn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone cheering Vince again.


You must be lying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Also I guessing Strowman going to interfere at the Balor/Lesner match.  Goldberg did the same for Eddie when he beat Lesner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Looool take that OKC


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince, "Hi I'm Satan ."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince's version of David vs Goliath.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You must be lying.



I wish I was, they also sung along to no chance and people in the front bowed to him.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince's version of David vs Goliath.



Better than the bible version.

If it was modern day.  Goliath would be marching in with a sword while David would be holding a hand cannon.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wish I was, they also sung along to no chance and people in the front bowed to him.


It is Oklahoma City though.  I guess they have nothing else going on in that town.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Balor going to unleash the Demon.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It is Oklahoma City though.  I guess they have nothing else going on in that town.



I'd agree, but it's every time Vince comes out he gets the same treatment.  I'd bet that if he came out in Chicago he'd need to basically say he'd Screwed CM Punk to get heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

My version of David and Goliath story would be a buddy cop movie as they go after Julius Cesar .


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Any chance they have Balor win and then some kind of triple threat at WM?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Can this skit please end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can this skit please end.


I put it on pause


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince really out here to see who's more over.
Finn or Braun


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My version of David and Goliath story would be a buddy cop movie as they go after Julius Cesar .



I'd buy tickets to watch it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

That opening segment wasnt even bad


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

It was ok. It went on a little long. Ironically, I think Strowman was the dull part of it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

It was ok. Braun felt massively out of place though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'd buy tickets to watch it.



Question now is who do I get for those roles?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Braun sucks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm something about this for Braun feels way off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun sucks


He should form a tag team with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

How did Finn not win by DQ?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Why is this match still going Oo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Finn was about to beat Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did Finn not win by DQ?


Yea not sure why that wasn't a DQ but now it is


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why is this match still going Oo


Brock Suplexes Finn = Nothing
Brock F5s Finn = DQ
What? Where is the logic?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

So consistency?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince really out here to see who's more over.
> Finn or Braun


Snitsky more over than Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Braun was only over for a while because of his war with Roman, once that ended people began to cool on him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did Finn not win by DQ?



Yeah the minute Lesner threw Finn the first time it should have been an instant DQ instead of fucking continuing the match.  WWE logic at it's best.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Braun was only over for a while because of his war with Roman, once that ended people began to cool on him.


He was over after that though. Just that Vince didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He was over after that though. Just that Vince didn't pull the trigger.


Vince was right though.  He isn’t the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince was right though.  He isn’t the guy.


Yeah...the promo segment killed him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Also please remove Renee from commentary and replace her with another female talent that can fucking sound more enthusiastic on the mic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh so they calling it the Curb Stomp again and not the Stomp huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Loool Apollo Crews .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Apollo Crews feud huh? Meh.
Elias still gotta win the IC Belt at Mania.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also please remove Renee from commentary and replace her with another female talent that can fucking sound more enthusiastic on the mic.



Wouldn't be surprised if Vince doesn't have her force down enthusiasm because of marriage with Dean.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

Why is this Lashley promo so gay


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Crews and Lashley are the same person just one is shorter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also please remove Renee from commentary and replace her with another female talent that can fucking sound more enthusiastic on the mic.


Renee has one of the worst fake excited sounding voices around. Jesus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Fuck this segment and the asshole that thought up of it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck this segment and the *asshole that thought up of it.*


So fuck Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck this segment and the asshole that thought up of it.


Vince thought this is what Martin Luther King meant by equality


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh wow pops for Crews


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince thought this is what Martin Luther King meant by equality



The only thing Vince is thinking is how to hide the hard on for this stupid pose off.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

That was somehow worse than the Triple H, Steiner show off promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The only thing Vince is thinking is how to hide the hard on for this stupid pose off.


Dude should just admit he's gay. Most know he's had hard ons for those types of guys since his time at the muscle competitions


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince thought this is what Martin Luther King meant by equality


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That was somehow worse than the Triple H, Steiner show off promo.


Lol.  That fucking feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

This what vince thinks of n.iggas. At least he's not having Lashley and Apollo compete in a drumstick eating contest or feuding over Alicia Fox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

I miss Ron in E. He would still be relevant after that shitty skit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Holy shit, the power behind Renee's commentary making me want to go to sleep early.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> This what vince thinks of n.iggas. At least he's not having Lashley and Apollo compete in a drumstick eating contest or feuding over Alicia Fox.


Vince:  put all the black people in the same segment!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, the power behind Renee's commentary making me want to go to sleep early.


I too ...want her to go back ....to her old post.....


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Apollo is a younger, shorter Lashley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

The fuck, were those two botch moves in a row or was that planned.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Seth is so over.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince:  put all the black people in the same segment!


this was in vince's dream


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

Apollo like the unevolved Pokémon form of Lashley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, were those two botch moves in a row or was that planned.


To be fair Apollo hasn't wrestled in a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Lashey look like megamind


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

KFC's famous bowls, the best way to exit life early.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair Apollo hasn't wrestled in a while.



Yeah one of the "benefits" of coming out of Titus Worldwide.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah one of the "benefits" of coming out of Titus Worldwide.


Another example of sticking black people together.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Seth vs. Drew. What a novel matchup.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth vs. Drew. What a novel matchup.


Hey haven’t they wrestled like 5 times on Raw already?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

This is so boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah one of the "benefits" of coming out of Titus Worldwide.


It actually could have been great . Titus could have been a good manager but alas no plans to push that brand.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Least Seth is not being all bland about his promo..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

Seth out here talking about MLK and how he can relate to black people and then saying he’s got a broken family.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth out here talking about MLK and how he can relate to black people and then saying he’s got a broken family.


No way.  He did???


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth out here talking about MLK and how he can relate to black people and then saying he’s got a broken family.


Typical vinnie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

So Cena might be out.  Must need to be on set for a film probably.  Might be Cockblockers 2 and he needs time to act out an even bigger tube being shoved up his ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

I read that Cena was hurt.  That news was out hours ago.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Cena might be out.  Must need to be on set for a film probably.  Might be Cockblockers 2 and he needs time to act out an even bigger tube being shoved up his ass.


Pretty sure it's just a work to set up a Cena/Drew feud later on but who knows.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Pretty sure it's just a work to set up a Cena/Drew feud later on but who knows.


Oh!  They were going to do Cena vs Lars.  Maybe they switched to Cena vs McIntyre??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh!  They were going to do Cena vs Lars.  Maybe they switched to Cena vs McIntyre??


Fuck Lars. Cena/Drew is easily a better feud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Renee cheering the person her husband hates the most.  She's the best wife.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

Seth Rollins kicking out of a super White Noise and a powerbomb without any recovery time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Decent match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 21, 2019)

...Rollins then immediately wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Lars. Cena/Drew is easily a better feud


Well you wont have to worry about Lars . He might have quit the company.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah one of the "benefits" of coming out of Titus Worldwide.


Inb4 Dana is on Blacked.com


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins kicking out of a super White Noise and a powerbomb without any recovery time.


Drew didn't push X when the meter goes in the bar at the right time.

He should have used the powerbomb and pushed O instantly


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins kicking out of a super White Noise and a powerbomb without any recovery time.


I like Seth but they gotta stop him virtually no selling devastating move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh no .  Revival with Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince still not giving a shit about the tag division.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm, Rollins invoking Second Wind with those kick outs.  Only person I've seen counter that was Ambrose with Negation.

Anyway, that skit with the Revival should have them asking for their release along with Hawkins going with how he's been treated all this time.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

lol Bend over Bobby


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Why is Dean always hanging out in garages


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Jinder has been hindered.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Jinder has been hindered.


He’s a former world champion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Corey graves stooped being funny for some reason


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

As a hispanic , I want Lucha House Party to job


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Vince going to like EC3.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

LHP on my TV is always annoying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

They made ec3 a jobber before he could job


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Lucha House Party is for Kids.  Silly wabbit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm enjoying these random backstage segments with the NXT callups.
Familiarizes them with the audience and the roster feels more organic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Vince going to like EC3.


He’s going to have a pose off with Bobby Lashley pretty soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Well a Dana appearance so she get's to collect her check for tonight but what's with Mime EC3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Elias stole Bray's fireflies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well a Dana appearance so she get's to collect her check for tonight but what's with Mime EC3.


Saving him for his debut feud vs Ambrose from what I read. Ambrose gonna put him over at Mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Saving him for his debut feud vs Ambrose from what I read. Ambrose gonna put him over at Mania.


 Wait EC3 coming in as a face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Elias getting over doing the smartest thing by having Corbin's mic cut.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait EC3 coming in as a face.


He can be friends with Bobby Roode.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Want to see EC3 with Matt Hardy again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

EC3's spoof on Matt's Broken promo while at TNA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait EC3 coming in as a face.


That's the rumor. Would be dumb unless it's just cocky heel vs psycho heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's the rumor. Would be dumb unless it's just cocky heel vs psycho heel.


I mean he was a Face in NXT too. He's better as a Heel but he can play the Face role better than Roode could ever dream of (not that that's saying much).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean he was a Face in NXT too. He's better as a Heel but he can play the Face role better than Roode could ever dream of (not that that's saying much).


Well as I said its a rumor. He could face Matt Hardy .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

I can hear channels already changing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I can hear channels already changing.


Watching b-ball instead


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Lmao this segment was hilariously awkward at the beginning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Ember Moon should come out dressed as Diana from the D of D cartoon if she's a fan of the series.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag @Palm Siberia @Nemesis 

Picks for the Rumble?  I would probably go with Rollins and Charlotte as the most likely winners tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ember Moon should come out dressed as Diana from the D of D cartoon if she's a fan of the series.


I agree immensely


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Bliss is number 22 in the rumble


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag @Palm Siberia @Nemesis
> 
> Picks for the Rumble?  I would probably go with Rollins and Charlotte as the most likely winners tbh.



Give me a day or two,  I might be able to get another prediction thing going for the entire event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

So Bliss cleared to wrestle and now Lacey out and shit's on Bliss's size.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 21, 2019)

Lacey Evans talks like she from remember the titans


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

you know why they call it "A Moment of Bliss"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> you know why they call it "A Moment of Bliss"


Cause it's Vince's moment of Bliss?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Elias can’t even beat Baron fucking Corbin???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag @Palm Siberia @Nemesis
> 
> Picks for the Rumble?  I would probably go with Rollins and Charlotte as the most likely winners tbh.


Charlotte wins the Women's Rumble.
If Brock beats Balor, Rollins wins the Men's Rumble but if Balor beats Brock then Drew wins it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

titus will win the rumble by sliding underneath and not come out until there's only one person left.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Well there's the Titus appearance for tonight.   Fuck sake Vince is a vindictive asshole.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Elias as a babyface isn’t working.  He’s a jobber as a babyface.  Turn him heel!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

So is Ottis channeling his inner Chris Farley then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias as a babyface isn’t working.  He’s a jobber as a babyface.  Turn him heel!


That's more to do with his booking than being Face or Heel. I like him better as a Heel but I think he's fine as a Face as well. WWE just need to have him go over in a feud and then win the IC Title at Mania.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Ottis hilarious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Ngl I thought Heavy Machinery would struggle on main roster but this dude Ottis so extra its hilarious. They only been here 2 weeks but compared to every other team they're so much better character and charisma wise.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause it's Vince's moment of Bliss?


No. Cause she can only last a minute


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> titus will win the rumble by sliding underneath and not come out until there's only one person left.


So he's gonna be like Curtis Axel who wasn't eliminated?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Lol since when was Renee a heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol since when was Renee a heel?



The minute she was on commentary and open her mouth for the first time as part of the team.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Bliss wrestling on Sunday is a weird one.  Not like I have ever seen someone throw her over the top rope before.  She’s going to get concussed in this weird match.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmm that was a strange ending.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ember Moon should come out dressed as Diana from the D of D cartoon if she's a fan of the series.


Agreed. It will get her over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Well Revival off to AEW then.  And Hawkins, a wrestler, doing a better job than a veteran ref making them look like morons.  Good job Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Well Ryder out for his check.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Revival won the titles?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Revival won the titles?


I wish. But nope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The minute she was on commentary and open her mouth for the first time as part of the team.


Well then her job is done


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Why is Ronda rambling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 21, 2019)

Who the hell watches Temptation Island? Tired of seeing the ads for this shit every commercial break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Ronda rambling.


She also sounds like she's gonna cry. So much for being a badass.



Also Ricochet vs Gargano?!!!! 


Sign me up


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Tag teams got a lot of time tonight but that last match was a little weird.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Oh yeah there is a Takeover this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

I don’t care about tag team wrestling in wwe unless the Usos are involved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

Face team vs face team


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

The fuck is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Again, fucking Hawkins did a better job as a ref then what we are seeing here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Damn WWE and these commercials.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, fucking Hawkins did a better job as a ref then what we are seeing here.



There needs to be a wrestling federation where the refs basically have eagle eyes and catch all the cheating attempts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

I hope Becky shows up and costs Ronda the match on Sunday.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2019)

Damn Sashas knees took a direct hit from coming off the ropes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Botches, botches, botches everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Botches, botches, botches everywhere.


really? Sasha, Nattie, and Bayley can’t work a clean match with their levels of experience???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2019)

What a lame Raw ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Well WWE Degrassi ended with more aggression with the girls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> really? Sasha, Nattie, and Bayley can’t work a clean match with their levels of experience???



Nattie literally had to walk up for one of Sasha's moves and the Bayley/Banks combo on Ronda was sloppy despite the ending sequence was going to be a counter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2019)

Deadly Class using Depeche Mode's Drive song.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> really? Sasha, Nattie, and Bayley can’t work a clean match with their levels of experience???



Natty is fine

Sasha doing same amount of botches she's been doing since NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deadly Class using Depeche Mode's Drive song.


I watched the first episode.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

I hope Asuka retains on Sunday.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2019)

Asuka should win.  Becky takes out Carmella, just as Charlotte thinks she's won, Becky runs out, throws Charlotte to the floor and is declared winner due to the whole taking out a person means you can take their place rule that is seemingly in wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Is AJ going to win?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is AJ going to win?


No


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2019)

McIntrye or Seth I guess. They might go with Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No


You don’t think so?

What is the payoff for the AJ/Vince storyline?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

I definitely think there will a major title change at the Rumble.

AJ/Bryan, Sasha/Ronda, Asuka/Becky.  A challenger is winning one of those three matches.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2019)

Probably not AJ since his last title run lasted for ages. This Bryan thing is really interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Probably not AJ since his last title run lasted for ages. This Bryan thing is really interesting.


I like heel Bryan a lot.  Best thing in wwe right now.  But I can imagine AJ in a big Wrestlemania match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2019)

That's disgusting!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 22, 2019)

Why her booty blury


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Asuka should win.  Becky takes out Carmella, just as Charlotte thinks she's won, Becky runs out, throws Charlotte to the floor and is declared winner due to the whole taking out a person means you can take their place rule that is seemingly in wwe.


Then how is Becky vs Ronda supposed to happen?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then how is Becky vs Ronda supposed to happen?



Rumble winner picks the champion and Becky picks Ronda.

Also Aiden English is now a commentator on 205.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2019)

i don't see any ass just brown pixels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rumble winner picks the champion and Becky picks Ronda.
> 
> Also Aiden English is now a commentator on 205.


But if Becky gets screwed by Charlotte but she picks Rhonda ...wouldn't that make no sense?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But if Becky gets screwed by Charlotte but she picks Rhonda ...wouldn't that make no sense?



I think you read it wrong.  Becky screws carmella and Charlotte


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is the payoff for the AJ/Vince storyline?



Booty sex.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Why her booty blury


she was born with no ass crack


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Dean Ambrose @Gibbs @PlacidSanity @Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag @Palm Siberia @Nemesis
> 
> Picks for the Rumble?  I would probably go with Rollins and Charlotte as the most likely winners tbh.


Rollins. Charlotte.

*Yawns*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm wondering why this man hasn't asked for his release.  I mean how long has it been since that incident with Vince ad DB's retirement speech that the guy has been buried.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Titus loves his gig with wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

It helps him with his charity work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Titus loves his gig with wwe.





Rukia said:


> It helps him with his charity work.



True but there has to be a limit on this type of treatment.  For all the charity work the man has done under the WWE banner there should be a push of sorts as a thank you.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

He’s not a very good wrestler though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He’s not a very good wrestler though.



Can't argue with that, sad but true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Home show for SD, so let's see how this one goes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Mysterio/Almas yet again with a probable PPV quality match not on the up coming PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Who is ready for Asuka.  


Welp.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 22, 2019)

Becky can screw me any day of the week


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Only way to beat Asuka is with an Asuka mask.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Meh, the feud that won't go away Naomi vs Mandy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

This promo..... quit hiring writers from fucking sitcoms to create these.

Also the crowd reaction for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think you read it wrong.  Becky screws carmella and Charlotte


Oooh ok now I get it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

They should have gotten Hawkins to ref the match,  such heelish tactics shouldn't have happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

The hell is this, Shane going one man on the Bar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

So Bar going to lose the belts to team Daddy Issues.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Vince looking on his fallen son and still does nothing.

Also that Mustafa promo make it look like he needs to team with the Usos for some reason.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2019)

Cant wait for AEW to bury WWE for good!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Well Vagabond DB laying some truth in his promo and declares himself the planet's champion.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2019)

Bryan was saying nothing but the truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

"Low center of gravity"  fuck sakes just say it already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

A top rope sit down power bomb and a flip piledriver that both got pins and this is not on the PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A top rope sit down power bomb and a flip piledriver that both got pins and this is not on the PPV.


Gotta get on Fox's good side with smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2019)

Hmm, so all this for Orton's return.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Almas should win the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

I told you guys Andrade was really good.  You shouldn’t have doubted me!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2019)

Seth Rollins would've kicked out at 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2019)

Seriously though. Almas wins the US Title at Mania from Rusev. He drops it to Ali/Joe later on in the year around Summerslam. Get him in the WWE Title Scene come Survivor Series time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

I expect Rusev to retain against Nakamura.  But he needs to face someone at Fastlane or Elimination Chamber.  Sadly he has teamed up with Lana and faced Zelina and Andrade quite a bit already.  So I’m not sure they will go that route.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I expect Rusev to retain against Nakamura.  But he needs to face someone at Fastlane or Elimination Chamber.  Sadly he has teamed up with Lana and faced Zelina and Andrade quite a bit already.  So I’m not sure they will go that route.


WWE treat people like they have short term memory. They'll redo that matchup if they want. For short term at Chamber/Fastlane they can bring Shelton Benjamin out of catering for that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

So will there be good continuity in the Rumble matches?  Charlotte/Carmella, Mandy/Naomi, Joe/Orton/Almas/Rey, Lacey Evans/Alexa Bliss, Corbin/Elias, Rollins/Ambrose/Lashley, Joe/Ali seem like the confrontations to pay attention to.

I can’t imagine anyone other than Braun or Seth winning the men’s match.  Charlotte, Becky, or Ronda winning the women’s match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2019)

We need new champions ffs

Finn wins UC
DB retains
Almas wins US title
Miz n Shane wins tag titles
Heavy Machinery do the same
Lacey wins rumble
Drew wins rumble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

The new Daniel Bryan is so great though.  Keep him as champ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

I do wonder about wrestlemania plans for AJ and Daniel Bryan.  I haven’t heard anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys Andrade was really good.  You shouldn’t have doubted me!


Man we've been said it since he revamped himself with Vega in NXT!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2019)

OK guys tomorrow after nxt keep an eye on the predictions thread. I'll get the ball rolling .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

I went to the 2017 Royal Rumble Takeover.  Almas vs Roderick Strong in a dark match.  I was really impressed by that match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> OK guys tomorrow after nxt keep an eye on the predictions thread. I'll get the ball rolling .


Guess we should do the prediction thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2019)

Vince has sent his big guy to infiltrate impact.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

I still take Joe seriously even though he always gets bitched out and can never back up his threats.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2019)

Kind of annoyed that wwe is signing everyone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I still take Joe seriously even though he always gets bitched out and can never back up his threats.


I remember when I said wwe had ruined joe and people in here were saying he wasn't done yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2019)

Loool Rhonda might be gone after Mania 35


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2019)

According to WON:
"While not a certainty, there is a school of thought that Andrade is now the new project big Latin babyface star for the future. Plus, if he’s happy, it opens the door for him as an influence in bringing in the young stars. While not a sure thing, t*he direction looks to be that Mysterio & Andrade end their program as a babyface tag team with Andrade getting the rub from Mysterio as part of strengthening of the tag team division.* That’s likely because AEW is logically going to use tag teams on top, rather than just taking up mid-level space, and that creates the grass is greener scenario for every WWE team, which makes The Revival situation make complete sense. Plus, WWE’s most popular gimmick team, The New Day, is already friends with the Young Bucks and have wanted to work with them for years"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to WON:
> "While not a certainty, there is a school of thought that Andrade is now the new project big Latin babyface star for the future. Plus, if he’s happy, it opens the door for him as an influence in bringing in the young stars. While not a sure thing, t*he direction looks to be that Mysterio & Andrade end their program as a babyface tag team with Andrade getting the rub from Mysterio as part of strengthening of the tag team division.* That’s likely because AEW is logically going to use tag teams on top, rather than just taking up mid-level space, and that creates the grass is greener scenario for every WWE team, which makes The Revival situation make complete sense. Plus, WWE’s most popular gimmick team, The New Day, is already friends with the Young Bucks and have wanted to work with them for years"


Lol so in other words fear of losing more people.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

Andrade as a babyface?  That’s really fucking stupid.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> According to WON:
> "While not a certainty, there is a school of thought that Andrade is now the new project big Latin babyface star for the future. Plus, if he’s happy, it opens the door for him as an influence in bringing in the young stars. While not a sure thing, t*he direction looks to be that Mysterio & Andrade end their program as a babyface tag team with Andrade getting the rub from Mysterio as part of strengthening of the tag team division.* That’s likely because AEW is logically going to use tag teams on top, rather than just taking up mid-level space, and that creates the grass is greener scenario for every WWE team, which makes The Revival situation make complete sense. Plus, WWE’s most popular gimmick team, The New Day, is already friends with the Young Bucks and have wanted to work with them for years"



lel this sounds legit but you all know this isn't going to happen. AEW is going to be jam packed so i don't think almas will get a major push if he goes there with all the big names they are acquiring. almas should take it easy and just work in the WWE to save more money and go to AEW once the timing is better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

Ronda leaving would be kind of expected tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ronda leaving would be kind of expected tbh.



where would she go?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Andrade as a babyface?  That’s really fucking stupid.


No it's not


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> where would she go?


Have children


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> where would she go?


Pregnancy ward.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Ronda just learning from Brock's page. 

Going to get more money and do lesser dates while living on a farm


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Heard the government shut down effecting njpw from allowing them to bring their top guys over. I heard one or their big events here main event is now a rp3k reuion lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> where would she go?



Ronda has made it clear that before too long she wants to have children.  She was only going to have 1 or 2 year deal with WWE.  Though Fox seems to be trying to convince her for a second year on smackdown.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Vince looking like he the new ghost in the conjuring 3.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Raw on 1/21 did 2,462,000 viewers, a drop of 9.6 percent from last week and not a good sign at all after last week’s bounce-back show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw on 1/21 did 2,462,000 viewers, a drop of 9.6 percent from last week and not a good sign at all after last week’s bounce-back show.


The show has no direction from the bits and pieces I watched.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2019)

Lawler is 69 and is going to be in a cage match.  The dude wants to die in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Raw on 1/21 did 2,462,000 viewers, a drop of 9.6 percent from last week and not a good sign at all after last week’s bounce-back show.


Why hasn’t Vince switched up the rosters at all?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lawler is 69 and is going to be in a cage match.  The dude wants to die in the ring.


He is also going to be announcing the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2019)

So is JBL.

But that just means more John O'Clock


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 24, 2019)

JBL and washed up Lawler >>> Robotic Renee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ronda has made it clear that before too long she wants to have children.  She was only going to have 1 or 2 year deal with WWE.  Though Fox seems to be trying to convince her for a second year on smackdown.



Damn that stinks. I think they overdo it with coverage of her, but she's definitely a more exciting part of the program.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn that stinks. I think they overdo it with coverage of her, but she's definitely a more exciting part of the program.



YEAH you always get to see her wearing that uncomfortable piece of cloth that’s doing a bad job of hiding her crotch. 50% of Ronda matches is her adjusting that piece of cloth lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> YEAH you always get to see her wearing that uncomfortable piece of cloth that’s doing a bad job of hiding her crotch. 50% of Ronda matches is her adjusting that piece of cloth lol



lmao wow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> YEAH you always get to see her wearing that uncomfortable piece of cloth that’s doing a bad job of hiding her crotch. 50% of Ronda matches is her adjusting that piece of cloth lol


I agree.  Why can’t she find gear that actually fits?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao wow.



Ronda’s husband is a very lucky man. Imagine, putting her husband in the arm lock while his dick is inside her, then Ronda taps out


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Why can’t she find gear that actually fits?



Ratings


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2019)

Daniel Bryan is the best performer in the world of wrestling right now. Who would have thought after his lackluster return this is where he would be today. If he keeps up this work he can break into mainstream.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best performer in the world of wrestling right now. Who would have thought after his lackluster return this is where he would be today. If he keeps up this work he can break into mainstream.


When he was playing that stale babyface character, I really had no idea he was this talented.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2019)

How can people boo The Planet’s Champion?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

Cactus Jack vs HHH at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cactus Jack vs HHH at the Royal Rumble.



I miss that ovaltron


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

I hope they come out of the baseball dugouts at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

I hear ticket sales suck for the Rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2019)

Ouch just did a quick search and saw the same info.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Ouch just did a quick search and saw the same info.


i could easily drive to Phoenix.  I skipped the PPV because I am unhappy with Raw and Smackdown.

I basically went to every PPV in 2017.

To me that shows how far they have fallen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> i could easily drive to Phoenix.  I skipped the PPV because I am unhappy with Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> I basically went to every PPV in 2017.
> 
> To me that shows how far they have fallen.



Nice! I went to RAW back in 2016 when Goldberg came back. 

Also not a big fan of the shows now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

This is just my opinion.

5% chance Paige wrestles in the Rumble on Sunday.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)

I have to assume either the Rock or Batista will wrestle someone at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear ticket sales suck for the Rumble.


Probably lowest interest I've ever seen people have in WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

Heel vegan Bryan is the savior of WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2019)

Didn't expect this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

Roman and Rock gonna star in the next mummy?

Oh they're putting Roman in the next fast and furious. That's wild. LOL


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Roman and Rock gonna star in the next mummy?
> 
> Oh they're putting Roman in the next fast and furious. That's wild. LOL



It's the F&F spinoff centred around Rock's character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't expect this.



Hobbs and Shaw... so Rock and Statham were that popular a team up in the last F&F film they are doing a spin off film.  And Roman will be taking part in it as well... ok see how the trailer for it looks when it's released.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

I wasn’t asking for more Fast and the Furious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I wasn’t asking for more Fast and the Furious.



It seems to be popular enough to get sequels despite it's plots.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It seems to be popular enough to get sequels despite it's plots.



That still makes more sense than your average raw.


----------



## teddy (Jan 26, 2019)

WWE about to lose another samoan to hollywood


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Bryan will protect Daisy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bryan will protect Daisy!



This just makes Bryan hated more xD


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

teddy said:


> WWE about to lose another samoan to hollywood


If Roman dips to hollywood Vince is definitely gonna stop rocket pushing that family.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bryan will protect Daisy!


 it’s cool he can defend his cause while wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bryan will protect Daisy!



Let him retain so the hemp belt comes to fruition.  Then those chasing the belt won't be going fro a piece of tin but for that natural high when they legit smoke the thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let him retain so the hemp belt comes to fruition.  Then those chasing the belt won't be going fro a piece of tin but for that natural high when they legit smoke the thing.


I feel like Russo would have done something like this.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Well, are you guys watching tonight?  Admittedly I no longer have the wwe network.  So I might just be reading results.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn I'm tempted to watch but not sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lol.  CM Punk and AJ Lee speculation on twitter.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

I'll watch. TakeOver's usually meet expectations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Does the guy know Mr. Socko lost to Joey Ryan's penis right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well, are you guys watching tonight?  Admittedly I no longer have the wwe network.  So I might just be reading results.


Watching on Network for Ricochet vs Gargano 


Also watching Rumble 16 and it makes me sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2019)

Will be watching the Rumble after it's initial showing since I'm letting my nephew use my Network account and letting him get first viewing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia new gimmick is trash.

"so is anyone going to watch this takeover or not!?"

lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia new gimmick is trash.
> 
> "so is anyone going to watch this takeover or not!?"
> 
> lol


Shame to see a veteran reduced to this after his old gimmick has lost its luster in the eyes of the fans and management.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shame to see a veteran reduced to this after his old gimmick has lost its luster in the eyes of the fans and management.


He went from WWE mark to old WAD.

Lame.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Some fucking morons on twitter think Nikki Cross should have gone nxt Women’s wrestler of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

WWE fans love asians.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Some fucking morons on twitter think Nikki Cross should have gone nxt Women’s wrestler of the year.


Like Nikki but nah. She's was one of their better Female Wrestlers overall but Shayna and Kairi had better years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Some fucking morons on twitter think Nikki Cross should have gone nxt Women’s wrestler of the year.



White people!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Man I already got a bonus question wrong


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Tag Match up first. EZ prediction bonus points


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Man I already got a bonus question wrong


Tag Matches start up NXT PPVs 95% of the time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tag Match up first. EZ prediction bonus points


I assumed since oho vs riddle wasn't a title match they'd go first.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

I will be honest.  I don’t remember what Ember was doing the first half of the year in nxt.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

UE so over. Vince better not fuck them up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Undisputed Era stay over af.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Always a 0% chance Undisputed Era was retaining.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> UE so over. Vince better not fuck them up


That's the first thing he will do once he gets the chance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> That's the first thing he will do once he gets the chance.


Not if he's dead by the time they're called up


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

No one should want to get called up until the fox deal is in place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not if he's dead by the time they're called up


Vince outliving us all.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Bianca deserves it.  But it is definitely the riskiest Takeover Match for the women in a long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

UE's Heel Work >>>>


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Due to my damn job and my damn dog, I've missed the first 20 min of Takeover. 
Who was the first match? Who won? I'd check the thread but I'm kinda doing 40 things at once as I settle down.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> UE's Heel Work >>>>


Soultaker doesn’t agree.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

KOR's selling >>>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Due to my damn job and my damn dog, I've missed the first 20 min of Takeover.
> Who was the first match? Who won? I'd check the thread but I'm kinda doing 40 things at once as I settle down.


UE vs. War Raiders. Match still going on.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

OUT LIKE A LIGHT 
AYEEE
LIKE A LIGHT

NOTHING NICE

ITS ON SIGHT


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

People don't really like Sam, but I'm warming up to him. I heard this promo in the car ride home and thought it was great. He plays an excellent overcritical smark, though he has the modern day commentator problem where I have no idea if he's a heel or not. Pat was great as always. Whatever his dayjob is, he needs to quit it and just do this forever.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn thought that High-Low was it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

WAR MACHINE HAS DONE IT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Like I don't get how Vince can see this match (if he watches this) and decide nah, fuck Tag Teams


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Just tuned in and the undisputed era fucking loses the titles 
About as good a way to start my night as any.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

percy said undisputed era new tag team champions

lmfao


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> percy said undisputed era new tag team champions
> 
> lmfao


Tbf.  He shouldn’t even be out there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

ohno a bbw


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

He’s an nxt lifer.  But he’s still really valuable.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Your toes *bro... hand 'em over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Dammit how much of Takeover have I missed?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit how much of Takeover have I missed?


First 45 minutes. War Raiders beat UE. Ohno/Riddle right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> First 45 minutes. War Raiders beat UE. Ohno/Riddle right now


Dammit. I keep thinking it starts at 7pm


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Since wwe flew Storm and Dunne in.  I expect them in the Rumble tomorrow night.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

This was certainly a match. No one can take that away from it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This was certainly a match. No one can take that away from it.


So not good?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Whelp... guess Ill rewatch what I missed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Since wwe flew Storm and Dunne in.  I expect them in the Rumble tomorrow night.


Good point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

put the most bet points on Riddle>>


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> put the most bet points on Riddle>>


Didn’t everyone do that?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

>Trying to de-gay Dream


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

So Velvet Dream going to be in the Rumble.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Gargano/Ricochet next? Could be a Potential Match of the Year


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Trying to de-gay dream


Dream should be as flamboyant as possible.  And he should 100% be a heel at all times.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Trying to de-gay Dream


Step your knowledge up son

He's Prince.

He fucks everything


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gargano/Ricochet next? Could be a Potential Match of the Year


Come on dude.  It’s only January.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Come on dude.  It’s only January.


But Almas vs Gargano was in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Come on dude.  It’s only January.


Almas/Gargano was in January too.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Match of the Night inbound


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Here we go.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas/Gargano was in January too.


It just worked out that way bro.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Step your knowledge up son
> 
> He's Prince.
> 
> He fucks everything


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It just worked out that way bro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Digging Ricochet's Spiderverse gear


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Digging Ricochet's Spiderverse gear


What a great fucking movie that was!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It just worked out that way bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

It’s hasty to even go there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Brilliant sequence of counters


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

I think my favorite part about Puma is his body language. Dude has so much swag.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

How is this dude Ricochet so smooth in the ring?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Seriously Ricochet just too damn good


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

bring up ricchoet and have him win the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

We don’t call him Puma here.  You should know better.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Fuck, someone might need to ask him how many fingers they're holding up after that one.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> We don’t call him Puma here.  You should know better.



It's difficult to type atm, so I chose the shorter name.
It's a cooler one, anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Fucking asshole at the bar crying to me to close my tab because he wants his tip.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

That powerbomb into crossface, dear lord.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

*FUCK ME*, WHY THIS?!?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

It's impressive that Gargano is still able to wrestle without an appendix.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

SHIEEEEEET


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

So good


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2019)

btw Fuck Sam Roberts


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Goddamn what a match so far.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

"Man, I'o'e'en give a darn, I'mma just jump over a whole turnbuckle."


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

WHAT?! HOW?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Fuuuck this match is amazing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Storytelling


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

why they gotta do blazer and bianca like this


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

rip, Rick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn Johnny finally did it


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Good luck Shayna....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn what a fucking match. Gargano has finally fully embraced the Dark Side to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn what a fucking match. Gargano has finally fully embraced the Dark Side to win.


Maybe it's all a ruse to trick Ciampa


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

I've been hearing about the build for this match and it sounds absolutely retarded.
What's the verdict around here tho?



Dean Ambrose said:


> Maybe it's all a ruse to trick Ciampa



>Murdering a man to get closer to the back of your worst enemy
Gargano with that 4D chess.

Jokes aside, I honestly don't doubt that's the endgame. Shame he had to kill 2 people to do it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Bayzler 
Bianca 

Hope the match surprises me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

That match was....


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Ah I like this pre-fight video.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I've been hearing about the build for this match and it sounds absolutely retarded.
> What's the verdict around here tho?
> 
> 
> ...


He tried the right way and scummy Ciampa kept winning. At this point, the only option he had was to go full evil to trick pure evil


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Think this will be a good sleeper match. Bianca is good and so is Shayna. And I like both. Hopefully they have good chemistry.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

lmao she's got attitude.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

"The only place you see success before work is the dictionary"

I fucking love Mauro Renallo....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

LMAO

NOW PEOPLE SAYING

BAYZLER IS BAYLEY FINAL FORM


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

damn. This match still on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

So Bianca loses but is made to look strong plus she has legit excuse to protect her.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Fuck me, I felt that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

why oh girl come in with the r kelly mask


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Okay, I'm invested now, THAT was tight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

ok that was lit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

I feel like I should be more upset that they almost murdered Baczler's finish for no reason, but honestly I don't really care since fuck 'er. Plus her booking doesn't really make her so much "dominant" as "lucky" so I suppose it's fine.

Good storytelling in this match. Ended up being pretty alright.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Not a bad match. Bianca got the Stone Cold treatmenr.

I was wrong about her boys, my bad. She is good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Good match. Belair had a good showing. She'll win at Mania weekend.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Think this will be a good sleeper match.


Told y'all


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)

feel like Io beating her.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

I actually enjoyed that match. Never thought Belair was bad anyways.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Honestly a loss to the champ with screwy conditions is good for Belair. WWE don't want to repeat the Asuka experience by having the Champ be undefeated forever.
She'll be Champ one day. Her or Io are winning at Mania TakeOver


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Weird having a TakeOver without Adam Cole in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Is Aleister Black popular?  Yes or no?  (Biggest mystery in nxt)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

I swear if Gargano betrays Ciampa tonight we might be getting the endgame of the best rivalry ever  at WM


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Ciampa such a scumbag man. GOAT tier Heel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Aleister Black popular?  Yes or no?  (Biggest mystery in nxt)


Yes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

I don’t like Meltzer.  He’s thin skinned.  And he’s a condescending asshole whenever anyone questions his facts.

But he seems to be right most of the time.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric is too old to be this salty all the time. Bad for his heart.

-----------

Is it part of Ciampa's heel heat that his entrance music is the gayest thing imaginable?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Not a big fan of Meltzer either, but I'm glad he put out there that Rousey might be leaving.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yes.


I’m not sure.  How popular are you when you are no one’s favorite?  Black has been less over since the Dream feud.  He already peaked.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m not sure.  How popular are you when you are no one’s favorite?  Black has been less over since the Dream feud.  He already peaked.



This brand of all-or-nothing thinking is part of why WWE's main roster showings have been in a lovecraftian state of suck for the past couple years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Ciampa doin work


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn Black taking himself and Ciampa out


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

@WhatADrag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Can't remember the last time I saw a Tower of London in WWE


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

lmao was split between watching this and boxing. Good thing there was a second round knock out in boxing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn good continuity with the water spill on the outside.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

He might have kicked a tooth loose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Goddamn man. How does NXT always deliver?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

He kicked out of a second one? Damn


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Those NXT chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Hope Rollins is taking notes because that's how you do a knee injury.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Nobody wants it more than Ciampa


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

Why is Taima.TV expecting Kenny Omega to come out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

OH SHIT


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn that was good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

We might get Ciampa vs Gargano at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH SHIT


Heel DIY


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

FUCK YOU-- 
--..Gargano...?!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2019)

Takeover killed me


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Heel DIY


Wait for the return betrayal 

Step 3 completed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait for the return betrayal
> 
> Step 3 completed


Gargano never looked Ciampa in the eyes. he only looked at the NXT Title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2019)

I'll have to rewatch tonight's show. Circumstances made it so I had to watch it in a bit of a haphazard fashion, so I couldn't appreciate as much as usual.

What I managed to see was pretty lit tho. Gargano/Richochet was better than I thought it'd be and had a fucking perfect finish. Bianca/Baszler ended up becoming a solid match by the end; proving once again that good booking is the answer to all life's problems. Ohno/Riddle was... a match.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Gargano never looked Ciampa in the eyes. he only looked at the NXT Title


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

I told you guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gargano never looked Ciampa in the eyes. he only looked at the NXT Title


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Thought? Personally always liked Bourne in WWE and his time away he's bettered himself both in ring and character and promo-wise. Really man just needs to stay clean but if Jeff could do it so could he.
Plus I need this man to rename his Shooting Star Press to Sui-Sydal


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Fuck new signings.  WWE needs to release 20-25 wrestlers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Io and Kairi squashed Marina and Jessamyn.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2019)

Swagger did really well.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

If you expected Swagger to get his ass kicked.  Then you don’t know his background.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2019)

Swagger is legit talented and has the wrestling background. Honestly not surprised. Just hoping someone has footage of Truth singing Swagger's entrance.
EDIT: Found it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Another L for CM Punk tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2019)

Belair - Baszler was honestly my favorite match of the night. Objectively im sure Gargano-Ricochet was the better performance but Belair really made me feel for her.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Belair - Baszler was honestly my favorite match of the night. Objectively im sure Gargano-Ricochet was the better performance but Belair really made me feel for her.


I’m glad that Belair looked like she belonged.  Been a big fan of her work for a while.  100% she needs to be a heel though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Another L for CM Punk tbh.


Especially when you realize the people who trained Punk and he still went 0-2.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Another L for CM Punk tbh.



I'm guess when Swagger wants to go back to wrestling he'll be welcome back with open arms since he's found success for the time being at MMA.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit that transformation!! The last time i saw Swagger in WWE was when he has had too many cheeseburgers

CM Punk must be crying in a corner somewhere... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Wrestling world proud of swagger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Elimination Chamber for the NXT Title perhaps????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

I feel bad for Bobby Fish.  He lost his spot.  Strong was too good as a fill in.  The O’reilly/Strong Tag Team is better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

I've had a year long hiatus(since Mania to be exact), but I might catch the thing tonight. So in tldr terms, what did I miss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I've had a year long hiatus(since Mania to be exact), but I might catch the thing tonight. So in tldr terms, what did I miss?


Reigns won the UC had to drop it due to Leukemia, Lesnar champ again and Braun was made his bitch. Brock/Finn at RR.
Bryan turned Heel (a damn good one) and beat Styles for the title.
Rousey is Women's Champ and is facing Sash at the RR.
Becky turned Heel then turned Tweener (very good at it) and won the Women's Title from Charlotte (who also turned Heel because she was losing to Rousey at Survivor Series). Asuka won the Title in a Ladder Match Triple Threat and is facing Becky at the Rumble.
Nakamura won the US Title, had a shit reign and lost it to Rusev (Rusev Day split up because WWE is dumb)
Lashley won the IC Title. He's paired with Lio Rush which is hit or miss. 
Drew is feuding with Seth Rollins.
Rollins and Ambrose had a shit feud after Ambrose turned Heel.
Mustafi Ali is on SD now and is a good face. He's feuding with Joe. I'm digging it.
Almas is feuding with Mysterio and they have had absolutely top tier TV matches.
Tag Division on RAW is still shit.
SD Tag Division is slightly better, The Bar are champions, but WWE is pushing the tag team of Miz/Shane as opposed to using actual damn tag teams.
And that's everything worthwhile on the main roster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rollins and Ambrose had a shit feud after Ambrose turned Heel.



Guess some things never change. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock/Finn at RR.



Can almost swear this was last year's match as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess some things never change.
> 
> 
> 
> Can almost swear this was last year's match as well.


brock wrestled kane and braun last year


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wrestling world proud of swagger



Yeah I'm super pumped that he kicked ass. More than well deserved recognition.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck Ambrose.  Is he even trying to be a good heel?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Congrats to Lack Swagger.

Apparently he took the dude down with his amateur wrestling background.

Also word is the Royal Rumble isn't sold out and tickets are still available.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Congrats to Lack Swagger.
> 
> Apparently he took the dude down with his amateur wrestling background.
> 
> Also word is the Royal Rumble isn't sold out and tickets are still available.


Kind of scary for wwe since this is a really good card.

How can they improve on this card for Mania?  I really want to know.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Omega is really not coming in as a surprise?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Shut up Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

I would think Omega is a no brainer for WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

They can offer him more money than anyone else.

And you know what is most important?  They can offer him fresh opponents!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

I just remember No Way Jose exists


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

If Finn Balor doesn't come out as the Demon tonight then its confirmed he's the biggest retard in WWE history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

There has to be at least a 25% chance we see Omega tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If Finn Balor doesn't come out as the Demon tonight then its confirmed he's the biggest retard in WWE history.


what happens if he does and he still loses to Brock?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Congrats to Lack Swagger.
> 
> Apparently he took the dude down with his amateur wrestling background.
> 
> Also word is the Royal Rumble isn't sold out and tickets are still available.



NXT Takeover outsold Royal Rumble 9000 tickets to their 7000


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

The Rumble will be fine even if it's not sold out. 

Raw and SD ticket sales are low though.

What you expect though? Their after shows have been shitty with no importance


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's already said he isn't for some reason


So Balor is a confirmed retard then who'll use the Demon against Baron fucking Corbin but not against Brock in the biggest match of his WWE career so far?


Dean Ambrose said:


> what happens if he does and he still loses to Brock?


Its not as if The Demon is undefeated. He lost to Joe in NXT already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn Kickoff started way too early


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lel DB threw Chase Field burger on the floor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Why in the hell is Scott Dawson teaming up with half of AOP for the tag titles?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

The New Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lel audio problems


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NXT Takeover outsold Royal Rumble 9000 tickets to their 7000



Takeover outsold Raw 9000 tickets to 7000, there's like 30k people at RR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Takeover outsold Raw 9000 tickets to 7000, there's like 30k people at RR


Thats the numbers I heard . They might be off though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats the numbers I heard . They might be off though.



I mean yeah the numbers are right, you're just putting them on the wrong event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean yeah the numbers are right, you're just putting them on the wrong event


Ah thanks for the correction dude.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

It's sad that this is probably a "good" Nakamura match in WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Rusev lost?????  What a fucking pussy!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol at Dean thinking the rumble only had 7000 tickets sold


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Rusev lost? Why?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev lost? Why?


He fucking sucks since he betrayed English!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev lost? Why?



So we can continue the feud in 50-50 hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

I mean naka can't go to AEW!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Itami the smartest dude I've seen in these multi-man matches. Let them beat the shit out of each other and capitalize when the time is right


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Itami still Botchtami


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

What if Omega ambushes Finn and challenge Brock for the title instead??


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Tozawa was last on that break up there. Luckily Itami was aware


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Seeing an accused ped o file whose into bestiality insulting one of the most respected wrestlers of a generation is not how I thought the NF RR experience would go


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Good match. Actually expected Itami to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Seeing an accused ped o file whose into bestiality insulting one of the most respected wrestlers of a generation is not how I thought the NF RR experience would go


???


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What if Omega ambushes Finn and challenge Brock for the title instead??


Don’t be surprised if he shows up tonight.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

That was a nice spot fest


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Lots of kicks and reversals. good finish.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ???



I think it was some dude named Immortal Watchdog or some shit that accused Gibbs of having some criminally deviant interest


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

may I please have a link


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm expecting Ronda to go over Sasha but then the swerve will be that her uterus is the higher power


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

man. been a minute since I've caught anything wrasslin related. this show'll probably be decisive if I'm gonna pick it up again or not.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Soul, you've been drinking the Kool-aid man. If that were true, don't you think I'd be permanently banned and in jail?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Anyway, just sit back and watch the show.  I'm not going to entertain those heinous thoughts again.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

How is this still relevant?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait. Where is the entrance stage?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky up first? She loses she defo appearing the Rumble then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Man gonna lose I see.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev lost? Why?



Because Vince is still upset Lana chose him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Where is the entrance stage?


They can't afford it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky/Asuka opening gives me the feeling that Becky might actually end up in the Rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The Man gonna lose I see.


Hopefully.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Tuning but I need to finish watching some anime for this week lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> man. been a minute since I've caught anything wrasslin related. this show'll probably be decisive if I'm gonna pick it up again or not.



Same. RR is always the best time to jump back in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because Vince is still upset Lana chose him.


If I was Rusev Id do a sex tape with Lana and have it leak so Vince can get cucked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Asuka still pretty and still badass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Where is the entrance stage?


Seems that when it is done in a baseball stadium, they come out of one of the dugouts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Same. RR is always the best time to jump back in.


Basically Becky over as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Asuka still pretty and still badass.


Asuka > The Man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Commentary still shit I see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Commentary still shit I see.


Kinda like Rukias trolling.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

What we have here, is the two most prettiest natural looking women in WWE history IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Still not calling moves by their names.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What we have here, is the two most prettiest natural looking women in WWE history IMO.


Dont forget talented .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky has a hold of Asuka's arm. Why not go for the finisher?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Losing wouldn't really hurt Becky anyway. What would hurt her is not getting the Ronda match or having it be a stupid ass triple threat with Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait...Rusev lost??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO. Reverse Tarantula?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait...Rusev lost??


HE SUCKS!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> HE SUCKS!


Vince really jealous of this guy. lmfao what a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol that nip slip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Rusev seems like an overgrown browner Zack Ryder. Vince aint gonna cave.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol that nip slip



Nani?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

ugh I did the 1 month free thing....whatever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani?


Basically the small blackout was them covering up Becky from the nip slip. Happened a while back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Ufff what a bump.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn that was rough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Just realized that most of my wrasslin merch is Asuka-related. Never underestimate waifu chikara.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Asuka confirmed heel of this match


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Same. RR is always the best time to jump back in.



This.  Honestly I find Summerslam to RR to be WWE in not caring holding mode with Survivor Series being the only blip.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice little 3 star they've got going here


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rusev seems like an overgrown browner Zack Ryder. Vince aint gonna cave.


feel like he has better promos and matches than ryder but it doesn't matter since he's probably under 6 feet and married a chick considered to Vince out of his league.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn. This match is kinda mid-00s.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

WOW phenomenal sequence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky lost clean .


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Those two have some good chemistry.  Enjoyable match with a nice set up finish.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky lost clean .


Good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Good match. 
Have a feeling we haven't seen the last of Becky tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Now we just need Becky to win the RR and this will be a good night for the women's side

This should be Asuka's second title run but hey we got here after all that dumb shit when she was first called up


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky gonna kill Carmella


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

This means Becky can still win the rumble via BABYGURL rule.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Imagine if Charlotte wins the RR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> This should be Asuka's second title run but hey we got here after all that dumb shit when she was first called up



Part of the reason why I dropped this shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Submission finishes would be better if WWE actually did the hope spot inside of the submission then had the person tap. How quickly Becky tapped is a minor gripe, the match got both of them heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky needs to find a way to add some fun to her character.  Because I’m actually thrilled that she lost.  And it’s because her character has really failed the last month.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn Carmella and Truth both getting jumped tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky needs to find a way to add some fun to her character.  Because I’m actually thrilled that she lost.  And it’s because her character has really failed the last month.


STFU and stop trolling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Miz and Shane are a tag team guys


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Dude. I dunno when they started incorporating CGI into entrances but they need to stop that shit right the fuck now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if Charlotte wins the RR



Don't put that evil on us



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Part of the reason why I dropped this shit.



It was honestly one of the worst sequences of VKM booking ever. 

It's funny though because when the ratings started tanking to new lows every week they did an angle where they would listen to fans and who they wanted to win. I think Asuka and Rusev won their titles right around then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

So Corey is basically doing Cole's Miz-fanboi gimmick?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Don't put that evil on us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They turned Charlotte into Becky at SS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah Becky dunking on Charlotte for taking time off to get her lopsided titties fixed wasn't fun at all


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude. I dunno when they started incorporating CGI into entrances but they need to stop that shit right the fuck now.


Shit reminds me of a early 2000s video game graphic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

The Bar is how to do random tag pairings right. Roode and Gable is not.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2019)

Asuka is top5 on the entire roster, m or f.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dude. I dunno when they started incorporating CGI into entrances but they need to stop that shit right the fuck now.


seems to bee only at PPV events.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They turned Charlotte into Becky at SS.



No they didn't, they made an unlikable face into a heel. Shoot hitting Ronda with a kendo stick doesn't change the fact Charlotte has like 3.5 spots and a last name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

I get the feeling this tag match will surprise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> No they didn't, they made an unlikable face into a heel. Shoot hitting Ronda with a kendo stick doesn't change the fact Charlotte has like 3.5 spots and a last name.


But Becky was supposed to give Ronda that beat down though .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Asuka is top5 on the entire roster, m or f.


And Becky isn’t.  No shame in this defeat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Haven't watched for nearly a year but I can tell Shane is the best heel on the card for just being in this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

The fact that they're basically doing Mizdow lite with this Shane and Miz shit is pretty hilarious. Sucks it's probably gotta end with a title run.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But Becky was supposed to give Ronda that beat down though .



Yeah but Charlotte being Becky implies she could actually get over on anything that isn't a cosplay of her father


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

The sage sama punches from Shane are still top 5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Haven't watched for nearly a year but I can tell Shane is the best heel on the card for just being in this match.


Shane is a goat heel


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane's punches are fucking ridiculous lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Submission finishes would be better if WWE actually did the hope spot inside of the submission then had the person tap. How quickly Becky tapped is a minor gripe, the match got both of them heat.



Always thought quick taps are the smartest kayfabe thing to do. Sure it wouldn't work with top faces or monster heels, but for smart wrestlers and in Mania season, plus the fact that she'll be in the rumble match, justifies it. The justification is that it's better than to get injured. I got that idea from Beniot(or was it Angle) quick tapping in that Ultimate submission match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Heels doing face spots. Never change dabble you dabble you eeeee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but Charlotte being Becky implies she could actually get over on anything that isn't a cosplay of her father


You got me there


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

it's boooooringgg


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Always thought quick taps are the smartest kayfabe thing to do. Sure it wouldn't work with top faces or monster heels, but for smart wrestlers and in Mania season, plus the fact that she'll be in the rumble match, justifies it. The justification is that it's better than to get injured. I got that idea from Beniot(or was it Angle) quick tapping in that Ultimate submission match.



That makes sense in the context of that match but in general consider me in for someone getting tortured then tapping. It's honestly one of the more surprising spots you can put in a match. 

ZSJ tapped out Tana in the G1 and it was fucking awesome just because you saw him torture the fuck out of Tana and I think it was the opening match of the tourney for both of them. I could be remembering that wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Shane's punches are fucking ridiculous lol



Yeah saw him throw a random uppercut. Hilarious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> That makes sense in the context of that match but in general consider me in for someone getting tortured then tapping. It's honestly one of the more surprising spots you can put in a match.
> 
> ZSJ tapped out Tana in the G1 and it was fucking awesome just because you saw him torture the fuck out of Tana and I think it was the opening match of the tourney for both of them. I could be remembering that wrong.



yeah, a quick tap on raw or opening rumble match would be fine. quick tapping in Mania, no. 1 contender's match, or a tourney final would no sell all those things.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Anyone else realize that Sheamus and Cesaro were doing the Bar gimmick for like half a year before VKM let that actually be their official tag name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

yeah, this is boring. bathroom break.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> This means Becky can still win the rumble via BABYGURL rule.



You know I actually don't hate that idea.  They were in the match and lost but it gives them another chance.  As long as the one that loses only wins the rumble maybe once a decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh wow the face dodges for once.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE letting Cesaro spin Shane forever to make sure he doesn't leave for AEW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO Shane's ego knows no bounds


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao wow.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Cesaro should get an extra 10k bonus for not pulling an Austin Aries and just getting up and walking out after the pin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit Shane


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane killing himself


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

this is nonsensical!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Next year Shane will win the rumble and beat Brock for the title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Look at that non-wrestler doing a shooting star press for the pinfall. What a heel.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane is weirdly great when it comes to the big spots.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Miz face run is going to be hilariously awful like the first one


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao Vince probably had Corey said that Miz's father was never proud of him. They are a holes .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Next year Shane will win the rumble and beat Brock for the title.


He was supposed to face Brock after Summerslam that one year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

How the fuck is Miz's dad NOW just proud of Miz when Miz has been a Grand Slam Champion?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

WTF Corey.  This is the only time Miz dad is proud of Miz?  What about when he won the title against Orton.  Or when he won at the Mania to retain said title?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Look at that non-wrestler doing a shooting star press for the pinfall. What a heel.


They aren't heels. Miz and Shane are faces.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How the fuck is Miz's dad NOW just proud of Miz when Miz has been a Grand Slam Champion?


stop using your brain!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

SHane will teach Lesnar how to hit the ShootingStar press.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Miz is a former WWE champion with a successful title defense at WM but his proudest moment is doing a victory lap with Shane O Mac


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They aren't heels. Miz and Shane are faces.



What?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WTF Corey.  This is the only time Miz dad is proud of Miz?  What about when he won the title against Orton.  Or when he won at the Mania to retain said title?


US Titles? Nah
IC Titles? Nah
WWE Tag Titles? Nah
World Tag Titles? Nah
MITB? Nah
WWE Title? Nah
But its the fucking SD Tag Titles that make him proud LMAO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Okay since WWE are terrible at their jobs, I'm gonna need y'all to tell me who's heel/face before every match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Dear Vince.

No one believes the attendence numbers ever.

From

Everyone


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE going with a kayfabe 48193 so that means they probably got 40k in there. When they do those kayfabe numbers they include security and ushers, not just paid guest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?


Miz and DB switched roles before SS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay since WWE are terrible at their jobs, I'm gonna need y'all to tell me who's heel/face before every match.


Rousey Face? Sasha Face?
IDK. They're both pretty unlikeable.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay since WWE are terrible at their jobs, I'm gonna need y'all to tell me who's heel/face before every match.



Are they stupid? Then face

Are they showing semblence of normal human interaction? Heel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Renee Young looks like she needs to fix.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay since WWE are terrible at their jobs, I'm gonna need y'all to tell me who's heel/face before every match.


K.

DB heel

AJ face

Ronda face

Sasha (tweener / heel?)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> K
> Sasha (tweener / heel?)



WWE man 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Rousey Face? Sasha Face?
> IDK. They're both pretty unlikeable.



So why do we hate Ronda again?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Didn't have anything handed to you?  Woman Ronda chose you to be her number 1 contender.  You agreed to fight Nia to put that on the line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE man
> 
> 
> 
> So why do we hate Ronda again?


To be fair , Sasha had been dead for a while as a face


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Only uptight virgins hate Ronda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't have anything handed to you?  Woman Ronda chose you to be her number 1 contender.  You agreed to fight Nia to put that on the line.


Stop man you're killing me.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE man
> 
> 
> 
> So why do we hate Ronda again?



There really isn't a reason to hate Ronda except for mic work. She's actually one of the best workers in the women's division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't have anything handed to you?  Woman Ronda chose you to be her number 1 contender.  You agreed to fight Nia to put that on the line.



dafuq?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Only uptight virgins hate Ronda.


You're still mad at Sasha huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> There really isn't a reason to hate Ronda except for mic work. She's actually one of the best workers in the women's division.



Oh, it's that kind of "hate". Gotcha.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I love that someone just scoffed at Corey's comment. Hilarious.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Sasha face tells me she's going to job.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

Sasha is dead as a face.  She hasn’t been popular as a face since she feuded with Charlotte.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Someone is going to have to reveal how much WWE pays to play that Joan Jett song


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Glad they finally toned down Rousey's makeup


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

I hate Ronda for fucking up Sonya's face by being her mocap model.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Joan Jett is why there is no more pyro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh, it's that kind of "hate". Gotcha.


That plus she has been feuding with Becky online to push their possible main event match at Mania.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're still mad at Sasha huh?


Who?

Oh you the jobber that's gonna put Queen Ronda over.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stop man you're killing me.



How can I when they basically have everything within easy reach? Hell the whole BOSS thing was a heel Sasha when she pretended to build herself up and not have her links to Snoop and others help her along.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Glad they finally toned down Rousey's makeup



That's toning it down? Jesus Christ.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh, it's that kind of "hate". Gotcha.



Rousey has had good matches with Nia Jax which is pretty nuts because Nia is Tamina level


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So why do we hate Ronda again?


I don't. Really only the "fuck UFC" extremists still hate her


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Who?
> 
> Oh you the jobber that's gonna put Queen Ronda over.


  Damn you have Gargano hate of Ciampa levels of hate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How can I when they basically have everything within easy reach? Hell the whole BOSS thing was a heel Sasha when she pretended to build herself up and not have her links to Snoop and others help her along.


Thats why its hilarious how bad her lines are. It all contradicts her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't. Really only the "fuck UFC" extremists still hate her


Like I said, uptight virgins.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Rousey has had good matches with Nia Jax which is pretty nuts because Nia is Tamina level



Hey man, let's not take things people can't take back.  Tamina has at least improved even if it is from 0 to 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Tumblr gonna be apocalyptic when Sasha loses. Gonna be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO they broke the LED


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn that was some nice work by Ronnie .


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't. Really only the "fuck UFC" extremists still hate her



This.  I think most of it is because of Brock and his "I can't be bothered." feeling too has been put on her.  IMO Ronda has shown that she does care and gives her all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tumblr gonna be apocalyptic when Sasha loses. Gonna be good.



Tumblr still up? I thought everyone up and left after they banned all the prono blogs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Like I said, uptight virgins.


Hey I actually just wanted progress from her 


Now I respect her work


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

The Snoop Dogg thing has basically never helped Sasha. If you made a top 25 Women's matches list from NXT and WWE then Sasha would probably be on that list more than any other woman in the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's toning it down? Jesus Christ.


She used to look like Mantaur.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I was interested to see how WWE would cover Ronda. lol.

I would have


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's toning it down? Jesus Christ.


compare tonight to this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Heel Sasha the best Sasha


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> compare tonight to this.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> compare tonight to this.


god....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> compare tonight to this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Asuka vs. Becky was so much better than this so far.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

wow Sasha is actually....great?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

There's like 1-2 PPVs between Rumble and Mania? Hopefully they let Sasha just turn here then beat the fuck out of Bayley on Raw for Ronda to make the save and give us a series for those PPVs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> There's like 1-2 PPVs between Rumble and Mania? Hopefully they let Sasha just turn here then beat the fuck out of Bayley on Raw for Ronda to make the save and give us a series for those PPVs.



But then who is going to win the Raw's women tag titles?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Banks is gonna need advil.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> But then who is going to win the Raw's women tag titles?


Its for both brands


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> But then who is going to win the Raw's women tag titles?



Fuck that noise, give that shit to the Riott squad or something. Sasha ain't a tag team wrestler unless you put her with someone who can sell better than her and that's not Bayley.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

I always admire smart kayfabe.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

heel banks is best banks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

So why no DQ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

That was a nice finishing sequence


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So why no DQ?



Guess since she was using part of her attire he gave her a 5 count instead of an instant DQ.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

boooooo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Decent match. Liked that Sasha fucked up Ronda's arm to where she couldn't use the Armbar


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

I'd give that match a gentleman's 3. It was better than the tag match.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

.

Decent match. Crowd was into it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Womens tag team titles will either be:
IIconics
Mickie & Fox
Riott Squad
Mandy & Sonya


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess since she was using part of her attire he gave her a 5 count instead of an instant DQ.


Makes sense. I ask cause Raw had a weird ass moment where Brock assaulted Finn during his match vs Braun and there was no DQ


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2019)

That was a pretty good showing by Sasha, wasn't really impressed by Ronda.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao Corey with his random ass comments. Wow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO Renee "you never seen Ronda cry after a match?"


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

They really going to try to keep Ronda on for the horsewomen war.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Setting up the 4 HW vs 4HW match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nooo dammit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah but Charlotte being Becky implies she could actually get over on anything that isn't a cosplay of her father


You mean beside her ring work being GOAT tier for women.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They really going to try to keep Ronda on for the horsewomen war.


The other two from Ronda's faction are far from ready tho


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

banks looks so fucking pissed lol


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Elimination Chamber should be decent.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The other two from Ronda's faction are far from ready tho



Hey man you don't know how much people improve on that Largo Loop in Florida


----------



## pat pat (Jan 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Elimination Chamber should be decent.


NO!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

KO gotta stop playing


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

KEVIN FUCKING STEEN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO why get rid of English FGS. Lana with Rusev is so dead since he's not being a Heel


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE finally trying to give Drew some heat by saying he injured Cena


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The other two from Ronda's faction are far from ready tho


At least two are ready. Shayna can tangle .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Is Balor gonna be dumb again and not go full demon for a title match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky time


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

First Rumble is up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice to see Beth again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is Balor gonna be dumb again and not go full demon for a title match?


>Uses Demon against Corbin
>Doesn't use Demon against Brock
If I was Vince I'd remove Finn from this match for the utter stupidity he showed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

I probably wont know half of these women in this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey Evans #1? She's gonna be the Ironwoman then. Vince is gonna be high on her. She got the look he likes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

So lacey starts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

who animated the pinup girl?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> who animated the pinup girl?


Vince


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey Evans has a funny ass name for that stupid ass finisher


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey has an interesting gimmick.  reminds me of nothing tbh,


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince



She's a based Haitch product


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

That accent sounds worse than my cat's queefs. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol giving her promo time.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

O/U on the Bellas being in on this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> She's a based Haitch product


Yeah but Vince also loves his blondes .


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That accent sounds worse than my cat's queefs. Fuck outta here.


Would you rather hear Sarah logan?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

So dawg, when they releasing that Natalya DLC for Tekken?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but Vince also loves his blondes .


Vince's angels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Would you rather hear Sarah logan?



No idea who that is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but Vince also loves his blondes .



He prefers a certain type of blonde. Evans might not be the type he's into, she's got the granny face. 

Mandy on the other hand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey botched already


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Man....those are going to be some long ass walks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> He prefers a certain type of blonde. Evans might not be the type he's into, she's got the granny face.
> 
> Mandy on the other hand.


Speaking of..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Corey still creeping on Mandy when he's a married man with kids


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Mandy needs the Eva Marie voice over


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corey still creeping on Mandy when he's a married man with kids



Maybe he's got a pass since his wife cucked him with Punk?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Liv Mas!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Man This Rumble is starting of so Blonde


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Liv Morgan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corey still creeping on Mandy when he's a married man with kids


Corey: I-Its kayfabe


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

That napkin spot is unsettling after that tampon spot from a few weeks ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Corey wtf?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Mickie still bangin.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but Vince also loves his blondes .


 
Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> That napkin spot is unsettling after that tampon spot from a few weeks ago




Do I wanna know?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh mickie you got mistreated


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

It's gonna be funny as hell when Big Show is a "surprise" entrant for the men's Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> That napkin spot is unsettling after that tampon spot from a few weeks ago


WHAT?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

sage kick by Mickie. Shane-o-sennin teaching folks now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Mickie botched


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT?!


For the love of JBL, don't ask.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Do I wanna know?



It was honestly one of the most heinous spots I've ever seen and this is like 2.5 weeks after seeing a dude throw a shoot brick at the back of another wrestler's head


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Mickie fucked up.....or did Lacey miss a spot?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

That moon CGI reminds of the Majora's Moon assist trophy from smash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Nothing wrong with that.


Whelp .... i agree


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Tfw Ember Moon is Michael Cole's favorite women's wrestler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> For the love of JBL, don't ask.


Damn man. Thats fucked.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Mickie fucked up.....or did Lacey miss a spot?



It was Mickie, there was too much space for it to be sold


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Billie Kay's voice is what you hear in the waiting room of hell


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp .... i agree



Love Trish haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh yeah, I remember the Aussie flawless clones


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Kay is smart. Seriously if I was in the Rumble I'd wait outside until it was down to 1 person


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Billie Kay's voice is what you hear in the waiting room of hell


All you need is a ball gag and then its heaven


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Billie Kay's voice is what you hear in the waiting room of hell



God that voice....ugh.....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nikki Cross


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

ey yo. Who let the Liverpool fan in the rumble?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Mickie is clearly the ring general in that match right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Nikki Cross is moving like she took a deuce


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nikki Cross should have debut at Rumble


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Billie Kay's voice is what you hear in the waiting room of hell


I'd still smash


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Seeing Nikki Cross out of character would be so fucking weird which is saying something considering how weird her character is


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Just waiting for Trish or Torrie to show up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Natty and Mickie legit the only vets in the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Ahh Tamina...out to absolute silence...again


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Tamina looking ready to murder more women in cold blood than her father


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Natty and Mickie legit the only vets in the ring.



Nicki Cross has been wrestling since 2008


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Tamina trying to kill women with her father's old killing techniques


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Tamina looking ready to murder more women in cold blood than her father


Look at those sloppy ass Samoan Drops


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Nicki Cross has been wrestling since 2008



So is Tamina iirc


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Nicki Cross has been wrestling since 2008


Mean Rumble vets .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

How did Tamina become so immobile


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck is this?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

By Tamina? really


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh Xia Li. Didn't recognize her with the new haircut.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

"She may be the last."

Wow smh .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> How did Tamina become so immobile



Probably mental illness and/or a thyroid issue?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Poor Saiya .


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Tamina botched.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Everyone the floor lol.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

This is more offense from Sarah Logan than I've seen in her entire WWE run


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Sarah just seems so bland


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Cool spot by Ember


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Ember the women's Kofi?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Tamina and Nikki had to save Ember.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Seriously Cross gone? Crowd is pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn they got rid of the actual interesting one besides The Man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

If Goldust was allowed to get implants in the 2000s he'd have looked a lot like Charlotte


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

They gave Lacey the IIconic double elimination spot and not Cross? Fuck off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

KAIRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

KAIRI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Kairi Sane. Only wrestler I kept tabs on during my hiatus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Kairi will get eliminated by Lacey so a feud can brew.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Kairi trying to puncture a titty or two.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Haha no words about those chest slaps.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Kairi just punched Charlotte in the implant wonder if she made them lopsided again


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

MARIA!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Maria wrestles more than Mike LMAO


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Man I miss Maria's Ruthless Aggression era theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Kairi just punched Charlotte in the implant wonder if she made them lopsided again


She got sick of Charles imitation of her dad


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Who's ass is better, Maria's or Mandy's?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Remember when Maria's ass was enchanting and people were calling her the Scarlett Witch? Yeah that was awhile ago.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Remember when Maria's ass was enchanting and people were calling her the Scarlett Witch? Yeah that was awhile ago.


She got old


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Naomi's donk is full on display


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Naomi is Kofi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

They gonna make Naomi into Kofi huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Naomi the new Kofi


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

She made it. Holy shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Naomi/Mandy feud is actually good? wtf?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Who would u rather smash doggystyle, Mandy or Naomi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Huge part of me wanted her to botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Who would u rather smash doggystyle, Mandy or Naomi?


Y not both?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Candice huh? This should be fun


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I thought she was gonna end up short. Solid landing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Seeing Lacey Evans with her fellow grandma faces has put into perspective how she's basically the best looking granny face


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

This Candice chick looks like an early 90s women wrestler lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> Seeing Lacey Evans with her fellow grandma faces has put into perspective how she's basically the best looking granny face


So she's a gilf?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Alicia Fox pisses me off but I bet she has great sex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

yfw Alicia Fox is a wrestling veteran


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

How the fuck is Alicia Fox only 32?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Fun Fact, Both Fox, Maria & Michelle McCool came out to that theme music.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Alicia Fox's entrance was extra lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Maria's cakeeeee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

God this is cringy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

what a fucking CAW lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Botchamania gonna have fun tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Worst rumble match of all time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Kacy seems to botch a lot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Zelina Vega doing a Vega cosplay


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Black so lucky he smashes Vega every night


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Who would u rather smash doggystyle, Mandy or Naomi?



both



SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck is Alicia Fox only 32?



whoa really!? damn



WhatADrag said:


> Worst rumble match of all time



Better then last year


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Continuity with Vega and LaRae hating each other. Me gusta


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

fun fact, only 2 people in the ring now have not come from NXT .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> fun fact, only 2 people in the ring now have not come from NXT .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Ruby Riot looking like the legitimate child of Lord Humongous and a thumb


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh nice. This horrible spot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

smart strategy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO Dana


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Dana Brooke leveled up, good for her


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

This CAW Kacey lasted longer than Nikki. Disgusting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

this is pretty shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

What' the point of the refs out there

Aren' there supposed to be rules


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

fucked up bump for Kairi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Kairi gone


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

Io's here leggo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Finally a good moment


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Io


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Who would u rather smash between Asuka, Io Shirai and Kairi?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Io can fly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Who would u rather smash between Asuka, Io Shirai and Kairi?



Godless Harem.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Female Pete Dunne


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Who would u rather smash between Asuka, Io Shirai and Kairi?


Why make us choose?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What' the point of the refs out there
> 
> Aren' there supposed to be rules



Rhea Ripley out here looking like Pete Dunne with a wig


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

They gotta stop letting Liverpool fans from entering this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh boy Rhea about to whoop ass.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

How many want to Kofi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

White female Kofi.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao Corey says, "That was awesome."

But his laugh says he thinks otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

.....That was sexy as fuck....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn Kacy is the new new Kofi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait. Sonya Deville isn't Ruby Riott?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Who's left?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> .....That was sexy as fuck....


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Nia Jax
Bayley
Toni Storm
Becky?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Dana improved. Also lol Hornswaggle


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


come on....that was pretty funny


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao wtf.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

The Goddess is here!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

how did I forget about Bliss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Natalya still in.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Nattie needs to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Baley should have been three.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

why did the rest of the riot squad go? I liked that strategy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

3 Left. Nia, Surprise, then Becky stealing Carmella's spot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Ripley gone like that? Boo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol Lana is the surprise.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Actually Becky could jump Lana rn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

So Becky gonna take Lana's place?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao when is she going to get to the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Still a shorter entrance than Taker's?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

"We Want Becky. Yes We Do" Chants


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Who the fuck is replying "No we don't" to we want Becky?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lol @ the Bayley chant.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Lana now gone from Kafabe injured to legit injured


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Lana unable to compete, insert Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Did Nia get fatter?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lana now gone from Kafabe injured to legit injured


RIP. Lana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The pop for Becky


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Called it!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

BECKY SO SO OVER


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao best reaction from the crowd. nice!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Lana's face makes this LMFAO.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Fucking Finlay being such an unsure person.  Real Finlay would have killed them all. Just because.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Time for Becky's revenge


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Anyone got a stream?



Nah WWE charged me. I forgot to unsubscribe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The fact Nia is still in it makes me nervous.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

get Nia out!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte going
then Nia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

this is almost like 2001


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

almost broke Nia's neck there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nia has actually gotten fatter I can't believe this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte almost busted one of her implants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh god Charlotte gonna win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

charlotte botched


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

BECKY BECKY BECKY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

I was wrong


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

there we go!


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky's got a nice little cake back there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

GET THAT FAT FUCKING COW OUT OF HERE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

I knew it. Vince gonna fuck this up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

They milked this match to long


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh I like that. "This is my time."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh God. Is Charlotte gonna cry again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


To be fair he's been backing Becky since forever so seeing this bs is pretty annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Oh I like that. "This is my time."


She got corrupted by Ciampa huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Yay Becky!!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

DA MAN 
WINS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

BECKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
FUCK YESDNFBJFKNJVHJOFJHNIHJNF


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

OH SNAP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Boring shit match. Right Man won tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

were ya really in doubt?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

We did it boys. Becky beating Rousey at Mania my God what a time to be alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Was as that match 2 hours


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm glad they let Becky win. That's awesome that the crowd is on her side too. Happy with that decision.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky/Ronda at Mania.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> were ya really in doubt?



With how Vince is with Charlotte? Yeah.  I don't doubt he's trying to make her 16 time champion within the next 5 years.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Was as that match 2 hours



1 hour 15 give or take a few.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Wikipedia has this at 1:11:13


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

MOTN coming up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

The new DB really reminds me of SES Punk.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

I do not get this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn we still got this match , universal match and Men's Rumble.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> I do not get this.


Zach Gowen is a one legged wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Please let these two go all out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Zach Gowen is a one legged wrestler.



Oh yeah! That guy. I forgot.





also on another note if anyone gets that Kacey elimination save.....please let me know.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Really need to pick up the pace


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Really need to pick up the pace



Yeah when I see people NOT commenting....it must be going bad.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dat Dragon suplex.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> Yeah when I see people NOT commenting....it must be going bad.


I just think the crowd needs a boost cause that woman's rumble went on for so long


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Match has been solid so far but you feel like it can (and probably will) pick up the pace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Didn't like DB's reaction from getting his head hit .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Didn't like DB's reaction from getting his head hit .


He's always gotta scare us


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Card placement doesn't help. Crowd is gassed from the Rumble Match. This should've opened the show and the Tag Match now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

AJ better not use that left arm for any move for the remainder of the match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Brainbuster!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Finn better be Demon to wake the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Rowan? Da fuq?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The hell is Rowan doing?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Why is Rowan here?  Is there going to be Family 2.0 lead by D.Bry?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Rowan gonna be Bryan's muscle.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

THe return of the Wyatt family.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Byran faction ala Straight Edge Society?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rowan gonna be Bryan's muscle.


Rowan just wants to save the world


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Rowen a follower of Bryan now?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Borderland Brothers ,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Rowan had enough of fat fucks slaughtering cows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Byran faction ala Straight Edge Society?


More like  Environmental  Protection Agency

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

That was weird. But if it sets up a Bryan faction, then I'm game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rowan had enough of fat fucks slaughtering cows.


So that means he hates Bray?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Brie gonna grow a beard now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait what? Another Halftime heat?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Goddammit Cole


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

How is the Velveteen Dream not the Universal champ already?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

That match gonna be fire though


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's always gotta scare us



Yeah I thought he genuinely packed for a second too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

I' not watching that shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Is it gonna be the Demon King? Or the generic CAW peasant?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

idiot Balor.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

No demon this is so dumb. Must be Vince's call.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Somewhere in the past Prince Devitt is looking at this and swearing at his future self


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Imagine having a supernatural super powered up form, and only using it against fodder. Balor is a fucking Kubo-written character I swear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Dat squash match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

No demon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Balor officially the stupidest wrestler in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How is the Velveteen Dream not the Universal champ already?


That's like asking why Disco Inferno was never WCW champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Balor is a fucking retard


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

If Balor posted on NF he would be a global moderator. He’s that stupid.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Nah, Balor would be admin.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Gotta save my super transformation for those invincible beasts like Bray Wyatt and Baron Corbin, by gawd!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu how do I get Spiral Rep?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

No demon. WWE just wrong. Poor guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> That's like asking why Disco Inferno was never WCW champion.



That's a legitimate question tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Balor deadass looks so generic compared to Brock. He deserves to lose for not using The Demon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu how do I get Spiral Rep?



Try preferences.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

BALOR BEATING BEAST


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2019)

The reason Balor is not in demon form, just like what Thanos did the Hulk. Brock scared the shit outta the demon after he got a taste of those hands


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Balor won?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock still winning


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

When Lesnar sells, he sells very well.

Like always.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> When Lesnar sells, he sells very well.
> 
> Like always.


Thats why DB vs Brock was so good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Shit how long the Rumble gonna be? This match can't last that long.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Demon King would have won this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shit how long the Rumble gonna be? This match can't last that long.



Rumble like Mania has extra hours on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Lesnar saved Balor from breaking his back. Nice catch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats why DB vs Brock was so good


Don't forget Punk vs Brock too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't forget Punk vs Brock too.


Brock vs. AJ too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Whelp Renee confirmes it. Brock gonna do one F5 and win


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

KIMORA.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn. Man didn't even use the F-5


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

: /.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't forget Punk vs Brock too.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock vs. AJ too



In other words , he works well with smaller guys


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

I think Nose is the last person to tap to the Kimora.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Kimura Submission win? Been a while. Good showing Finn but you ain't the one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

I saw that Finn didn’t come out as the Demon.

Fucking moron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In other words , he works well with smaller guys


Except Ambrose.

Sorry, but you know its true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In other words , he works well with smaller guys


He had good matches with HHH and Taker in the Cell. Brock just works well with people he gives a shit about.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Could this be setting up a rematch with The Demon?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Regular Balor is so weak he isn’t even worthy of taking an F5


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE's plan to keep Finn happy:

-don't let him come out to the demon
-submission
-beatdown afterward

Well at least he got the match I guess.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

In before Balor wins the Rumble as the demon and the demon challenges Brock


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2019)

Brock beating  Balor so bad we gonna have to wait for WWE end game to see the demon again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Except Ambrose.
> 
> Sorry, but you know its true.


Ambrose isnt small though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

demon king wouldnt tap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> In before Balor wins the Rumble as the demon and the demon challenges Brock


Takes like 3 hours to get the makeup on. It ain't happening.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Except Ambrose.
> 
> Sorry, but you know its true.



Ambrose and Brock was a match on who gave the least fucks and just wanted the paycheck


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

THey fucking killed Finn. Fuck you Vince!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

I want Renee to interview Balor and ask him why he didnt use the demon king.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Jerry the King!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

So Seth gets the honor to slay the Beast


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

In WWE’s Canon
The Demon is important enough for:
Baron Corbin
The Demon is NOT important enough for:
An intercontinental championship triple threat at Wrestlemania
A Universal title match against Brock Lesnar at the Royal Rumble

Finn is a fucking dumbass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Is Elias officially face now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Dat Elias is over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is Elias officially face now?


Yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

lmao classic, "WHAT?!" LMAO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The Demon is NOT important enough for:
> An intercontinental championship triple threat at Wrestlemania



That was 100% Fin.  WWE actually tried to stop him doing that but he pushed it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In WWE’s Canon
> The Demon is important enough for:
> Baron Corbin
> The Demon is NOT important enough for:
> ...



No, at WM he unleashed the most powerful form of all...Gay Balor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Time for a fun concert


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Elias stole Bray's fireflies


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHA WOW!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

DA CHOSEN ONE


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

LMAO JJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh this isn't going to be a serious Rumble then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Looool Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

wtf Double J.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Fucking mid-90s Jarrett


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol Double J!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't give him your guitar Elias


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Double J looks like Double shit!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking mid-90s Jarrett


Yo why am I dying at this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

This is great.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Better see a 3MB reunion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Is Elias Heel again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Goddammit Vince why did you do this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Why not give Elias the face rub when E done much dumber skits for nothing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nakamura...take off the shirt. Please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

So fucking stupid . Just have Shinsuke eliminate Jeff.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Just in time for the Men's RR.  So seeing Naka and Elias in but who was eliminated first


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just in time for the Men's RR.  So seeing Naka and Elias in but who was eliminated first


Jeff Jarret


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Supernatural transformations snubbed for important matches. Faces fucking up legends. Never change E.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Welp Angle up for some Rumble time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn fuck is with all these part-timers?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait does Angle barely wrestling count as a surprise?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

JJ didn't get to hit The Stroke.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

KURT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Kurt can barely move Angle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Kurt almost killed Elias there. Nice.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Angle fought Nakamura in Japan, right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait does Angle barely wrestling count as a surprise?


Nope.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Kurt! Lol comedy filled match so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, sending the muscle of New Day out early.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Big Tit E


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

That Saitama-inspired art in the CGI.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Also why is Naka wearing a hand me down Kane costume


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

When the fuck was Jeff Jarrett a legend?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Angle fought Nakamura in Japan, right?


Naka beat Kurt for the IWGP title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit Johnny!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

GARGANOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

GARGANO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit, Jonny Wrestling out.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Johnny Wrestlingggg


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When the fuck was Jeff Jarrett a legend?



When Vince realised he won and now owns his ass.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Is this his debut? He didnt come out last yr right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> When the fuck was Jeff Jarrett a legend?



HoF = Legends in WWE canon.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh crap johnny


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

JOHNNY RUMBLE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Welp Mahal out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

is it like 60 seconds between times?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> HoF = Legends in WWE canon.



The legendary...Ivory.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

This obviously faster than 90 seconds, they must be really behind schedule


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you Jonny, Mahal out.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Johnny, Elias, Shinsuke. I like it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Johnny looking strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank you Jonny, Mahal out.


[HASHTAG]#Johnnydidnothingwrong[/HASHTAG]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Naka bout to get triple raped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe vs Gargano


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lmao .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The legendary...Ivory.



She achieved Legendary status by becoming a banging cougar.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

JOE JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe vs Naka


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe about to go savage here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Gargano eliminated Mahal. instant 4 star match


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe joe joe!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Curt Hawkins lel


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

Low center of gravity; you mean he's fat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe one-panelled Big E


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Bahahahaha Joe is gold man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Hawkins should have just stayed outside.  

Oh going under the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Poor curt Hawkins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Boo no flame pants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins out early.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Nakamura from behind seems to look like midget kane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well Elias out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Seth caught some boos for eliminating Elias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Welp Titus time to shine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins a shit.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

That was actually pretty smart of Seth lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck Rollins. I prefer to watch a Khali mirror match than watch Rollins.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh wow I'm a little surprised Elias is out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Welp Titus just collected his pay check along with Hawkins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Titus time to shine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck Rollins. I prefer to watch a Khali mirror match than watch Rollins.



I do not know why this is so funny to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

"Which New Day member will it be?" Cole asks when there is a big ass graphic with said New Day member's face on it


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lmao I think Titus mouthed, "Son of a b*tch."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well Rollins and Kan....Naka getting their shots in there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Mustafas push is coming


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Ali got the coolest gear man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit, Naka out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn, Mustafa eliminated Shinsuke.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe so damn vicious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm, the model Dean Ambrose out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Only other asshole worse than Rollins just came out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Kofi lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins/Ambrose already having a more intense matchup than before


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Gargano gone? Fuck that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Jonny out thanks to Dean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

And now this asshole. How is he still employed


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Wait he's still employed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Good showing Gargano


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well some idiot with a congo line out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

American History X extra Dean Ambrose looks so cool yo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you Joe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

The figurative Ho Train


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Jose with that happy to be there attitude.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Godfather entrance and party exit was better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

new record


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

16? Interesting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

DREW LEGGO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

NF WWE fans all living through Drew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Complete Cow shit that Drew isn't using Broken Dreams.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol, Drew destroying Jose and co.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

I know R Truth is 30 but man, everyone being eliminated before number 30 and then 30 being Ciampa would be the best Ciampa troll yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The fuck is this garbage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

lmaooo kofi botched.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

"This is wildly inappropriate."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh shit Dunne


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Dunn up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Kofi to old to do those saves


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

DUNNE BABY MY MAN


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

dunne


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Dude looks like a damn oversized dwarf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Still hate Dunne's attire.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe has been kicked the crap out of too many times tonight.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Drew gonna Claymore Dunne so hard it’ll clear up his acne.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2019)

Kofi has been eliminated 3 times tonight

but

PETER DUUUUNNE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

And now Almas. My boi. Mi heroe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm, Almas out now.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

That's a good number for Apollo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Drew gonna Claymore Dunne so hard it’ll clear up his acne.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Black. Leggo


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

You could see Seth stopping Drew falling out.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

BLACK!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Black!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Holy shit, Black out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Alester


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2019)

NXT in the house!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

They didn't do the entrance thing for Aleister. Booooo


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Great ringwork from Black.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Black got Ambrose? Damn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, Ambrose out by Black.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck didn't expect Ambrose out so early.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.. Aleister new favorite wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.. Aleister new favorite wrestler.


Smh its easy to pick on Ambrose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, Joe out.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Like the unpredictability.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Joe gonna kill Ali for this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Meh, that's my reaction to this guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Like the unpredictability.


Seth still winning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks like Nose booked this match


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2019)

Tommy End


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe gonna kill Ali for this


RIP Ali


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The fuck, did commentary mistake Crews for Benjaman.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Cole can't tell Black people apart confirmed.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seth still winning



Lmao.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Jeff can put on face pait for a rumble match.  But Fin can't for title match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Corbin you dick


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck Baron Corbin


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lmao Cole with an epic blunder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Bet Rey and Almas eliminate each other


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm, Rey with a late entrance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

All black people look alike confirmed.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Red and yellow .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Lashley out, crowd reaction just died.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Cole: Ahmed Johnson looking great.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins win confirmed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Thought that was a botch but it seems not.
Rollins gonna be laid out until the end. Smh


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I was just about to write that Lashley got a good number.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Seth winning confirmed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well Bobby got an easy paycheck there.

So Rollins now playing injured again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Honestly not in the mood for Braun to eliminate all my favs


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol someone on commentary laughed when Lashley got thrown out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Braun nip slip


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Hey Dolph? Thought you weren't supposed to be here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Braun nip slip


Wheres the blackout when you need it? 

Dolph played the wrestling podcasters


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

lol Dolph with his "I'm totally quitting before rumble totes." before showing up for the 3rd year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow, Ziggy got rid of Drew.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh damn Rollins win for sure.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

FUCK OFF ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS. DREW DONE? ARE YOU KIDDING?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Randy? Lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

In b4 Cena is 30th .


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Truth will get to ring before Randy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Sweet spot.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lol commentary looked genuinely horrified at that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Heh, a tower of doom spot.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Hahahaha what the hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Loool Nia at 30


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

dafuq?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

wtf Nia.  Poor Truth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Nah fuck is this nonsense?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Are you fucking kidding.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Welp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Hopefully a botch leads to Nia winning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Are the selling for her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Almas pls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

NIA!?!?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Shoot Vince. SHOOT HIM NOW


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Worst Royal Rumble of all time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Nia > Mustafa > Dean


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lmaoooo wut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Rock nepotism worse than Nose at this point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Hahahahhah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Ziggler and Mysterio give no fucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

this is crazy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

The fuck is going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nia > Mustafa > Dean


I agree.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Corey is laughing and trying to hide it


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

PG 13 era is here


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope nia wins and removes her mask and it’s actually Roman underneath.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Did it finish?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are the selling for her.



So would I if it stopped me being injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Fucking hell Network went down


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Fire Nia. Now!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2019)

That fat bitch Nia was in the Rumble???


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

FUCK YOU DWAYNE AND VINCE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Almas/Seth final two?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

FFS Rollins is gonna win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Aren't they in a state where hitting a woman is a crime.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

What is the point of this if theres already a women's rumble. Is it ok for Samoa Joe to enter the women's rumble then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas/Seth final two?


final 4


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Fuck it let Almas win the Rumble

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Lmao commentary was gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS Rollins is gonna win.



He also is slaying the beast


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Superman said:


> final 4


I meant let them be the final two. Fuck Braun and Dolph


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I guess WWE also got tired of bringing back super surprise entries for the rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> What is the point of this if theres already a women's rumble. Is it ok for Samoa Joe to enter the women's rumble then?



Next year they should have Santina Marella


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Is it ok for Samoa Joe to enter the women's rumble then?



Guess you missed the Santina angle.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Kuya said:


> What is the point of this if theres already a women's rumble. Is it ok for Samoa Joe to enter the women's rumble then?



Joe’s titties are too big for the women’s rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Guess you missed the Santina angle.



Or when Harvey Wippleman was women's champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Almas done. I'm done. Just let Seth win.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

They all should he ashamed of themselves. This ppv was a total joke 

Nia in the men’s rumble
No demon Finn
No surprise entrant from NJPW 

Fuck this company


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't do double elimination!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

I think WWE should have done a surprise win. But eh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

boring finish. Boring wrestler won.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

Well Rollins wins.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

They telegraphed Rollins winning this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> They all should he ashamed of themselves. This ppv was a total joke
> 
> No demon Finn
> 
> ...



That part was Finn's fault.  He keeps vetoing it when he should be pushing for it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

KINGslayer will become BEASTSlayer.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> They telegraphed Rollins winning this.



Yeah way too predictable. But someone pointed out the other day that the person they're pushing is always clearly going to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Drew being eliminated and Nia entering killed this match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That part was Finn's fault.  He keeps vetoing it when he should be pushing for it.



I dont care. ITs all scripted thats what Vince told Balor to say.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

What Vanilla as fuck finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

Why can't Kevin Nash come back and bury Rollins?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That part was Finn's fault.  He keeps vetoing it when he should be pushing for it.



Really? Wow smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 27, 2019)

Rukia said Omega would be in this tho


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

I had a feeling this Rumble wouldn't be special outside Becky winning.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Women's Rumble was better than the Men's one.
Cruiserweight Match, Asuka/Becky or AJ/Bryan were MOTN. Pick one. Personally would go with Asuka/Becky.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2019)

Guess Omega is AEW bound then


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rukia said Omega would be in this tho


Like Omega is gonna deal with this shitty booking.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 27, 2019)

Pretty weak PPV


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky should’ve won both rumbles.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2019)

Omega even if he is WWE bound couldn't appear tonight.  NJPW last year made sure of that by making his contract go past this years Royal Rumble.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2019)

Rollins will compete at Mania for the Federation title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2019)

So which Rumble match got the longer time anyway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

Velveteen Dream, Adam Cole, Ricochet, Cena, (I know Kayfabe but w/ever), etc... and they gave us Nia fucking Jax


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So which Rumble match got the longer time anyway.


Women's. Men's wasn't even an hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2019)

BREAKING: Here's what Scott Steiner had to say about Nia Jax's involvement in the Men's Royal Rumble


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So which Rumble match got the longer time anyway.


womens


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

Dwayne must be laughing his ass off somewhere right now and being grateful that he wasn’t part of any of this lame ass shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2019)

People on twitter saying Cena should’ve won. Seth so popular people want a part time fucker that wasn’t even in the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Rumble started off so well and just petered out.
Becky/Asuka was good. Tag Matach was fun though Shane's ego is annoying AF. Women's Rumble was meh though the storytelling at the end was great. AJ/Bryan was flat but it had the Rowan development at the end. Brock/Finn was decent but Finn is a retard. Then Men's Rumble was crap.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2019)

Nia



They finally put Jax over.

“AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?” - Nia Jax


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People on twitter saying Cena should’ve won. Seth so popular people want a part time fucker that wasn’t even in the match.



I wouldn’t have been mad at Cena winning really. He’s the only other star they have besides Brock. And Nia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Almas was my Men's Rumble MVP though. He had a good showing. Ali did too but that bullshit at the end with Nia hurt his stock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Nia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She went over.

The tope rope, twice.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> People on twitter saying Cena should’ve won. Seth so popular people want a part time fucker that wasn’t even in the match.



Yeah now Seth is getting the predictability problem. Anyone who can use the internet knows hes the guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

The comments in this thread lmao


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah now Seth is getting the predictability problem. Anyone who can use the internet knows hes the guy.



They’ll turn on him in 6 months


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

God Movement said:


> They’ll turn on him in 6 months



It's pretty much any face generally since the internet took off.  Guy gets over, internet knows the ins and outs, gets bored of the guy over and demand a change.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm alright on Seth. He's not super exciting to me but he's decent at his role. Plus he can put on a good match. Still think he was better as a Heel but I'm down for him beating Brock.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Lmao what?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Seth good.

Anyone but Braun.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Nurse, someone let The Iron Shiek  on the internet again!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

God Movement said:


> They’ll turn on him in 6 months



Yeah probably everyone's fate, unless WWE picks a total X factor to hold the belt. Seth had good mic skills though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Seth had good mic skills though.


Since when?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2019)

I miss Roman.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Bray Wyatt dead? Wasn't expecting him to win but man didn't even get a cameo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bray Wyatt dead? Wasn't expecting him to win but man didn't even get a cameo.


He was in a car crash


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I miss Roman.


You didn't hear Ghost. 

BABYGURL is already making a movie with Dwayne.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Nia spot was hard af tbh


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

AEW should step up and hit the pace. We don’t need WWE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> He was in a car crash


Shit when? First I'm hearing of this. Hope man's is ok.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

Braun gonna leave WWE at this point without winning any titles...just because Vince is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Samoans smh


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shit when? First I'm hearing of this. Hope man's is ok.


A while back. They said he was still recovering from the crash but I remember reading this like a month or two ago.




Jake CENA said:


> Braun gonna leave WWE at this point without winning any titles...just because Vince is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Samoans smh




Good Braun is trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Good Braun is trash.



Not his fault. Its Vince’s booking and bias and favoritism with Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun gonna leave WWE at this point without winning any titles...just because Vince is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for Samoans smh


but he's treating Joe like shit doe


----------



## God Movement (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I miss Roman.



Me too brother, me too.

I'm supporting AEW all the way. WWE is finished.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Not his fault. Its Vince’s booking and bias and favoritism with Roman



Braun has always been trash. He's got less moves, worse on the mic (wagh git these hands) and slower than Roman.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Braun has always been trash. He's got less moves, worse on the mic (wagh git these hands) and slower than Roman.



Finn's kinda trash too on the mic though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

People forget the ONLY reason Braun got over because of his weekly beatdowns on BABYGURL.

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> People forget the ONLY reason Braun got over because of his weekly beatdowns on BABYGURL.
> 
> I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU.



Seriously people forget that before he started attacking Roman he was hated more than Corbin is now .


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

The biggest lesson I took from this ppv is that no one has iconic theme songs anymore.

Like 80 percent of the theme songs I'm like who the fuck is this and then I'm like oh it's him or her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

We finally found a good role for Dana.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

At least now it's only a matter of time before the universal championship gets back on RAW.

Idk about anything else though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm alright on Seth. He's not super exciting to me but he's decent at his role. Plus he can put on a good match. Still think he was better as a Heel but I'm down for him beating Brock.


I’m just glad Braun didn’t win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

It sounds like a shit PPV.  I’m glad I was watching the Ted Bundy documentary on Netflix.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

PPV wasn' even bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I don’t know if I did good in the predictions or not.  Rusev losing really might have killed me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

WWE Porn is going to have good content again.

@Jake CENA i consider that a win.  Don’t you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Alexa nude backstage 

Nia getting beat up by men.

ARE they testing the waters for a more mature content for FOX


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Have Nia cut a bad promo tomorrow night.  Then Randy can come from out of nowhere!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE Porn is going to have good content again.
> 
> @Jake CENA i consider that a win.  Don’t you?



We need real alexa porn


----------



## pat pat (Jan 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> No demon


yeah se he can can lose in demon form and all the hype of the thing can die right? that's what you guys wanted? great! happy you didn't write the show then


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> yeah se he can can lose in demon form and all the hype of the thing can die right? that's what you guys wanted? great! happy you didn't write the show then



Why would demon Balor lose?? That shit is sure win

Brock doesn’t need to be champ anymore. Rollins vs Balor on Mania would be lit, they can also turn it into a triple threat or four way if they are afraid it would not draw as much. 

Vince is really out of touch and is not thinking anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2019)

One thing losing in Demon form. Completely other thing not even using it in important matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> yeah se he can can lose in demon form and all the hype of the thing can die right? that's what you guys wanted? great! happy you didn't write the show then


Demon has already lost in WWE so this point is irrelevant. WWE don't even try and pretend it's undefeated. 
Finn is done with Lesnar as Seth won RR and Braun has to get his final ass kicking by Brock so yeah not using a guaranteed power boost in the most important match of his WWE career is fucking retarded


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2019)

I mean sure there are flaws in the fact that the Demon King should be a limit break and it's not so there's no consistent logic behind it, but Brock Lesnar gave Balor one of the best matches of his entire career.

VKM isn't going to book that hokey Demon King shit until Carnage shows up in the Venom movie or some stupid shit like that. Either way it's not like we're really missing out, Devitt's body paint> Demon King Balor all day erryday.

Even then the Demon King gimmick is a roadblock to making him a heel and truth be told that dude needs to be a heel. The biggest reason he got over to even get to WWE was his heel work and he'd probably so great as a heel the crowd would turn him babyface like 6 months later.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like a shit PPV.  I’m glad I was watching the Ted Bundy documentary on Netflix.


It was good besides the mens rumble.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why would demon Balor lose?? That shit is sure win
> 
> Brock doesn’t need to be champ anymore. Rollins vs Balor on Mania would be lit, they can also turn it into a triple threat or four way if they are afraid it would not draw as much.
> 
> Vince is really out of touch and is not thinking anymore.


Wrestlemania draws itself anyway.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wrestlemania draws itself anyway.



Yes, its just that, they have so little time building up Finn as a champ heading to WM that’s why I would understand if they add two more people who’s going to challenge him for the title aside from Rollins


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Even if Finn has the demon paint on.  He has to tap out when Brock puts him in that submission.  Anything else would be too unbelievable to me.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

I guess losing once as the demon beats losing twice? Idk. Finn could use the demon in perhaps a feud with Rollins after Mania? SS would be a great time.

I personally think they should put him in the WM match anyway just to shake things up. I think it's just waayyy to easy to know and predict what they're going to do.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Who are the Rock and Batista fighting?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2019)

Or no way jose


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Or no way jose


He was in the match?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Even if Finn has the demon paint on.  He has to tap out when Brock puts him in that submission.  Anything else would be too unbelievable to me.



Finn doesn't need to go through that if he's on demon mode. Finn WILL squash Lesnar, it would have been a great feud build up and let Brock be scared shitless for once. Paul Heyman can sell that gimmick and they can have an epic rematch on WM and they can insert Rollins for a three way match.

But alas, Vince is retarded now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2019)

I don't see anyone selling Demon King as a heel. It's supernatural hokey shit from the 90s. That's instant face heat right there. It's how Bray got over to begin with before his mumbling gibberish started.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuck sakes, mistook you for someone else.  Truth was the only black guy left that night and he didn't make it into the ring.  Well then again this is the same company that had commentary mistake Apollo for Shelton.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Apollo vs Lashley pose off tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I don't see anyone selling Demon King as a heel. It's supernatural hokey shit from the 90s. That's instant face heat right there. It's how Bray got over to begin with before his mumbling gibberish started.



Don't need him to go Demon King, have him do other random face paints if need be where he gets serious.  Like he did in the indis.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, mistook you for someone else.  Truth was the only black guy left that night and he didn't make it into the ring.  Well then again this is the same company that had commentary mistake Apollo for Shelton.



Truth-a-mania about to run wild.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

This guy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2019)

Jericho is a boss.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)

Verdict on last night's show? Couldn't be here last night due to doing 20 things at once until halfway through the 2nd hour.

Thought it was pretty good honestly. This year's women's rumble made last year's look like shit, which isn't that hard but still. Matches were generally good. None of them great but, meh. Easy to watch show. Dissappointing that AJ/Bryan was _fuuucking_ dead but according to my sister, the buildup was trash. I am curious about Rowan tho.

Merry band of hippies ala SES maybe? 



WhatADrag said:


> This guy



Jericho is never not working, and that's always been equal parts interesting and sorta annoying to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Where is ghost to call him a fat gay mime


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> fat gay mime



He's not wrong.
Wait, Ghost hates Jericho now?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Flabby Jericho is saying this?????


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Flabby Jericho is saying this?????


I'm in fucking tears 

What the fuck is this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2019)

Jericho basically doing Ghost's gimmick LMAO


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

I might get heat for this but it had to be said.

The rumble was severely devoid of star power. 

They were literally trouting out a bunch of jobbers and goofballs who are not credible and have 0 starpower whatsoever.

We all have our favorites but think that's the main reason the mens rumble felt so flat.

AND the only reason people are putting over the female rumble is because the most over person the roster won it(Becky).

Imagine if Charlotte actually won it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Jan 28, 2019)

Nia being in the mens rumble was a travesty for the company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2019)

I like how Becky had to parley to be in the Rumble, but Nia just casually walked in because no one gives a shit about Truth's spot.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Verdict on last night's show? Couldn't be here last night due to doing 20 things at once until halfway through the 2nd hour.*
> 
> Thought it was pretty good honestly. This year's women's rumble made last year's look like shit, which isn't that hard but still. Matches were generally good. None of them great but, meh. Easy to watch show. Dissappointing that AJ/Bryan was _fuuucking_ dead but according to my sister, the buildup was trash. I am curious about Rowan tho.
> 
> ...



It was ok but probably a little too predictable. They also didn't do big surprise entries this year, which is kinda lame. That's also a significant part of what makes its special.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I like how Becky had to parley to be in the Rumble, but Nia just casually walked in because no one gives a shit about Truth's spot.


Were there 31 entrants in the women’s rumble?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Were there 31 entrants in the women’s rumble?



No. Becky took Lana's spot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Was Becky #30 or did she come in before others?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I might get heat for this but it had to be said.
> 
> The rumble was severely devoid of star power.
> 
> ...


The mens rumble was stacked with talent.

There was a point when the ring had Rollins Ali Joe Almas black Dunne and gargano

That shit was amazing 


As for the women the match felt flat until the women that mattered finally were in there which is like 5 of them


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Was Becky #30 or did she come in before others?


Lana was 28 but got hurt so Becky asked Finley if she could replace her after Carmella had gone in


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

So she was technically #30?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

So the Rock and Becky might face off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> AND the only reason people are putting over the female rumble is because the most over person the roster won it(Becky).
> 
> Imagine if Charlotte actually won it.



Eh define putting over.
If people are actually praising it as amazing, then yeah it's likely the Becky thing. But if they're comparing it to last year's Rumble then you're wrong because last year sucked 5 dicks to completion for bus fare.

Not that the former matters. The finish to a match defines a good chunk of how people end up feeling about it. That's wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

well you know what at least your favorites aren't a goddamn joke for everyone in the world to mock 

I'm still a Dean fan even though I know he sucks as a wrestler now


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> The mens rumble was stacked with talent.
> 
> There was a point when the ring had Rollins Ali Joe Almas black Dunne and gargano
> 
> ...



When he says star power, he means memes.

The show's devoid of them because most of the more over guys are popular in the scope of being in the company, but not much beyond. Also, to retarded people, NXT and 205 don't matter. We had no Goldbergs,Romans, Cenas or surprise-entrant-and-controversial-MMA-figure-Conner-McGregor or whatever in the rumble this year, so in that respect, Juice is actually right.

Mind you, that has more to do with the company than the wrestlers themselves... but I don't wanna harp on that subject more than i already have.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

We will see what kind of reactions Becky gets the next couple of months.

She better challenge Ronda.  Asuka gave her a lesson last night.  She wants no part of Asuka.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2019)

The tapping was dumb, but it's not gonna matter to the fans because she won the Rumble.

As for who she challenges, a huge part of me believes they're not actually gonna fuckin' go through with Ronda/Becky. You know how these people are. They know that what's left of their live audience wants it, but _they_ don't, so they'll tease it and then find a way to cleverly avoid doing it.

My guess is that having her tap gave them a narrative out to have her face Asuka again; Becky's mega prideful now for some reason, and having to tap to Asuka is a blow to it. Becky concerns herself with that, Ronda and Charlotte gets bs'd into existance, WWE get to do that dumb main event they're dead set on in the hopes that a "Dream Match" between Becky and Asuka makes people not as mad. Sunrise Sunset.

I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I don’t know what Asuka does if they go with the triple threat match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

So Becky/Asuka 2 does make a ton of sense.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2019)

Becky/Ronda
Asuka/Charlotte or Asuka/Kairi ??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I think Charlotte/Becky is one of the teams that should represent Smackdown at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

No one is ready for Asuka!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m impressed by Jeff Jarrett.  He always manages to land on his feet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Starting Raw off with Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Cheesy Seth still a better face than Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

So HHH wants his time on promos now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So HHH wants his time on promos now.


HHH is on Raw?  He get a pop?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So HHH wants his time on promos now.


I guess this is what the fans want


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> HHH is on Raw?  He get a pop?



He hugged a kid in the crowd when coming down to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

So going story line wise chances are both Raw champions will be picked by the Rumble winners.  Oh, Dean out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Abercrombie Dean took time off his photoshoots to do a promo for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So going story line wise chances are both Raw champions will be picked by the Rumble winners.  Oh, Dean out.


Probably gonna be the carry feud for Seth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Loool


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Hmn, Dean playing the game and getting a match on his time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Why did the crowd turn on HHH?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

All this does is highlight my hate for the Steph character on screen.  It messes so much with her philanthropy that we know she does that it comes out as too forced.  Especially when she has to in the same show bridge between character and real person.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well you know what at least your favorites aren't a goddamn joke for everyone in the world to mock
> 
> I'm still a Dean fan even though I know he sucks as a wrestler now



Ambrose needs to die, be burned and out of the ashes rises Moxley 



Rukia said:


> I don’t know what Asuka does if they go with the triple threat match.



Naomi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ambrose needs to die, be burned and out of the ashes rises Moxley
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi


Or go to the lake of Reincarnation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Seth getting the clean win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Naomi/Asuka isn’t Wrestlemania worthy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Again Renee's commentary is riveting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Holy shit, Dean trying to outdo the Rock in selling finishers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Ambrose lost?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Naomi/Asuka isn’t Wrestlemania worthy.



Who else on smackdown is there? 

IIconics are discount Bellas (Who are discount of discounts themselves) 
Sonya and Mandy are not ready yet for a title match
Vega????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose lost?



Yup, though he no sold the after effects of the curb stomp after the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Who else on smackdown is there?
> 
> IIconics are discount Bellas (Who are discount of discounts themselves)
> Sonya and Mandy are not ready yet for a title match
> Vega????


That’s why Becky or Charlotte has to face Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Dean trying to outdo the Rock in selling finishers.


Well he's gonna be the new Dolph so might as well get used to it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuck Ambrose.  He has lost almost every match since he turned heel.  And his wife sucks on commentary.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Who else on smackdown is there?
> 
> IIconics are discount Bellas (Who are discount of discounts themselves)
> Sonya and Mandy are not ready yet for a title match
> Vega????


They really should have started building Sonya


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Well Ambrose was about to get more screen time but now it seems it's Jax promo time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> They really should have started building Sonya


Mandy is better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Incoming Ambrose/Jax feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Incoming Ambrose/Jax feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Again, I'm envious of Magnus.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Alexa has just come back from the injury list and is now facing Nia.  Do they want her out again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Why Are Nia and Tamina still employed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa has just come back from the injury list and is now facing Nia.  Do they want her out again?


What seriously?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa has just come back from the injury list and is now facing Nia.  Do they want her out again?


Well they believe everyone can come back from it now


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why Are Nia and Tamina still employed?


To beat the shit out of Dean Ambrose apparently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why Are Nia and Tamina still employed?



One's related to the Rock the other Superfly.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Ambrose is trending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

I want to be triggered by Rukia but my soul was sucked out by Nia punking out Ambrose. At this point I really can only hope for Ambrose to walk out on the company

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Unbelievable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Ok, prior to this match they had Bliss and James promo out like heels yet are in the ring with one of the biggest heels current.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mandy is better.



To bad she is a clone and Liv also looks like her too.



Nemesis said:


> Alexa has just come back from the injury list and is now facing Nia.  Do they want her out again?


Yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

This crowd is fucking ADD, boo Jax then cheer her for pinning Mickey.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This crowd is fucking ADD, boo Jax then cheer her for pinning Mickey.


Maybe wanted the match to be over?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Can we get Randy to just RKO Nia every week. For no reason just have him do it for the lels.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Like bitch actually let herself get more out of shape after all the shit she's been in already with the injuring people and not knowing how to fucking wrestle.
Swear if she wasn't related to the Rock she'd be fired by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Why is Angle still wrestling in 2019?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Baron on the mic, TV on mute.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Did Angle just hurt himself doing a fucking ring throw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

The hell is commentary doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Corbin won with his fucking signature.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 28, 2019)

When are we getting rollins’ choice segment ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> When are we getting rollins’ choice segment ?


End of the night I think


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Maybe he will actually pick Bryan?  I’m not sure who else would face Bryan from the SD roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Bobby vs Finn again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Balor's reward for making Brock look good, make Lashley look good as well.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Brock makes himself look good.  He’s a better big man than any of these other guys wwe trots out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Balor's reward for making Brock look good, make Lashley look good as well.....


Vince "listens" to the fans was just him saying fuck you for not rooting for who I want .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Revival gonna job


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Vince gonna job Revival out some more. Gotta make their lives hell before they go to AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince gonna job Revival out some more. Gotta make their lives hell before they go to AEW


I pray for Vince to fuck off to hell now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh wow Revival didnt job

Still feel the same about Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

So when's the Revival contracts up.  They won but to a literally winless team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when's the Revival contracts up.  They won but to a literally winless team.


Not soon enough


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh wow Revival actual won. Hawkins Meme > Vince's Pettiness it seems


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Just give us Brock/Seth FGS. I really don't care for Finn/Brock Part 2 or Brock/Braun Part whatever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

So Elias going back to being a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Elias going back to being a heel.


Die Vince Die


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Danielson being here is just a red herring.

Seth will become BEASTSLAYER at mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

The fuck is going on with this crowd. "We're not worth it"
Well if you are supporting this crap then yeah.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh my god, Road Dog out of shape.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Lol renee says, "oh come on" and "damn."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is going on with this crowd. "We're not worth it"
> Well if you are supporting this crap then yeah.


They Know Vince's bullshit is here.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

This must be the only time JJ has been a face in WWF/E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Goddammit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This must be the only time JJ has been a face in WWF/E


Jeff Jarrett was born to be a babyface.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Lmao look at how easily road dogg lights up the audience when they get a little freedom to chant as they like.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

Im done with WWE fuck this noise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Welp turn Elias heel then feed him old men.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Why is Dana still employed.   And the fuck is this blasphemy being spewed by her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp turn Elias heel then feed him old men.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im done with WWE fuck this noise


See ya next week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> See ya next week


Not after what they've done. Fuck that. Ill push myself to watch NJPW and other programs or quit wrasslin


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

WWE is smart to turn Elias heel though.  He’s much better at it.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2019)

Lmao this is some weird shit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not after what they've done. Fuck that. Ill push myself to watch NJPW and other programs or quit wrasslin


 
Don't be a slapnut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Great Mojo going psycho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't be a slapnut.


You didnt see what they did to Ambrose. Don't do this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Thank you WWE for givng the Riot Squad and Nattie and Dana jobber entrances.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah fuck WWE!

So what's next?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You didnt see what they did to Ambrose. Don't do this


Apparently he got his man card revoked and got beat up by two big bitches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Well that was a cluster fuck match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Apparently he got his man card revoked and got beat up by two big bitches.


 Of course you'd say this. You're as bad as Cena when it comes to burying


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

So apparently Liv and Sarah got added to Elimination Chamber even though they proved that they can barely have a two minute passable match?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Guess its time to bring back my old gimmick that Gibbs stole from me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Of course you'd say this. You're as bad as Cena when it comes to burying


I didn't bury Ambrose, I told you what I saw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Crowd turning on Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Dammit Bayley with the mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

"Accepted"  The fuck, she didn't get the chance to ask the challenge.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crowd turning on Ronda.


Ronda turned heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Remember Jay Lethal is still going out with her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Are this "Rousey sucks" chants I'm hearing, and coming from kids.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I didn't bury Ambrose, I told you what I saw.


Thats what Cena does


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Rousey is not Bullet proof as a babyface. She has been in there with people that fans are indifferent about or severe heels so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Well Becky out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Becky


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Becky with a wild ass  pop


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Plants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn, crowd really turning on Ronda.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

These boos wild


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

It was bound to happen when they put her with Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Ronda is triggered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Well shit Ronda throwing down the gauntlet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Becky should challenge Ronda because she can’t beat Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2019)

Becky chants during the Rollins/Strowman skit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I’m actually pretty excited that Asuka is getting her revenge on Charlotte.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Might as well make Ronda an all out Paul Heyman Girl now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Drew NEEDS this win


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew NEEDS this win


Drew needs to beat his girlfriend if he ever wants Vince's respect.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Drew needs to beat his girlfriend if he ever wants Vince's respect.


He could go into rehab?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

So drew and Corbin vs Braun and Rukia at mania huh?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

I guess that's one way to keep Drew/Braun's result inconclusive but why pair Drew with Corbin now? He doesn't need it


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So drew and Corbin vs Braun and *Rukia* at mania huh?


Rukia is Ziggler?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Braun ain’t shit without Nicholas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia is Ziggler?


Since when was Ziggler Braun former tag partner when he won the tag titles last mania


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I hear that the Resident Evil 2 remake is fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Oh hey Brock


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Since when was Ziggler Braun former tag partner when he won the tag titles last mania


Was making a joke since they most likely gonna do Brock and Ziggler vs. Drew and Corbin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear that the Resident Evil 2 remake is fucking awesome.


It is


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear that the Resident Evil 2 remake is fucking awesome.



It's what I have been playing with raw in background.  If you don't have it, get it.  Complete it before KH3.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's what I have been playing with raw in background.  If you don't have it, get it.  Complete it before KH3.


Not going to happen.  I’m on call this week.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Do we forget that Seth holds 2 Ws over Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Get him Brock!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

The feud continues.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Do we forget that Seth holds 2 Ws over Brock Lesnar?


WWE assumes we don't have the memory past a month so...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The feud continues.


They're really going to job Dean to Nia. I'd quit on the spot if Vince walked up to me and told me that's what they had planned for me.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Speaking of KH, received my email from Square Enix saying the game is on its way.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're really going to job Dean to Nia. I'd quit on the spot if Vince walked up to me and told me that's what they had planned for me.


Punishment for this heel turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're really going to job Dean to Nia. I'd quit on the spot if Vince walked up to me and told me that's what they had planned for me.



This is why I want AEW to be a success,  if there is a second promotion that has a good following, TV deal and makes money it gives the stars enough power to say "You know what, I'm going over there to see if I can get better deal."


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're really going to job Dean to Nia. I'd quit on the spot if Vince walked up to me and told me that's what they had planned for me.


Dean will do it because he's happy to be there.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

Apparently WWE ran out of time and rushed the final segment. Bryan was supposed to appear but they changed it when they realized they had no time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2019)

Why did they lose their overrun anyway? they've had it for years.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean will do it because he's happy to be there.


He seems to have that attitude.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why did they lose their overrun anyway? they've had it for years.


Cuz people gotta watch Temptation Island man. Seriously why is that show a thing?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He seems to have that attitude.



He's had that attitude for years.

That's why Brock didn't sell for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dean will do it because he's happy to be there.





The Juice Man said:


> He's had that attitude for years.
> 
> That's why Brock didn't sell for him.



It's funny you guys will shit on Ambrose for every aspect , kinda like Vince does to your guys.

Yet you'll bitch about their treatment  but then go ahead and shit on Vince for doing the same thing you guys do


This place is no better than Prowrestling inc or other smarky places


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's funny you guys will shit on Ambrose for every aspect , kinda like Vince does to your guys.
> 
> Yet you'll bitch about their treatment  but then go ahead and shit on Vince for doing the same thing you guys do
> 
> ...


Don’t take it personally.  We are just having some fun.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Rukia is right.

The real Ambrose doesn't give a darn so you shouldn't either.

I just like shitting on the product as a whole.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey, I will watch AEW if they put out a good product.  But Jericho is wrong when he says AEW is only interested in 6-8 guys from wwe, roh, and Impact.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 28, 2019)

I skipped Raw tonight. What of note happened?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

I have no idea what the WWE title match will be at Mania.  Maybe Bryan drops the belt at Fastlane or EC?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I skipped Raw tonight. What of note happened?


Ambrose got beat up by two big bitches.

Crowd turned on Ronda for Becky.

Lesnar F5 Rollins to oblivion.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose got beat up by two big bitches.
> 
> Crowd turned on Ronda for Becky.
> 
> Lesnar F5 Rollins to oblivion.


Mickie lost.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't forget Triple H readopted Seth


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 28, 2019)

The era of SSJ Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should change your username. The ^ (use bro) you mark for got beat up by two fat somoan bitches tonight.



sadly I'm going to stay loyal to the end. Even if it means I seem like a jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Don’t take it personally.  We are just having some fun.





The Juice Man said:


> Rukia is right.
> 
> The real Ambrose doesn't give a darn so you shouldn't either.
> 
> I just like shitting on the product as a whole.



Tonight sucked badly , as a fan of his I was embarrassed. 


Plus I'm also legit furious at how Elias had such a great thing going and they fucked it up.



Just was a damn rough night. 


Dean almost died to get back into the ring just to deal with this shit?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

The Ted Bundy documentary was good.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 29, 2019)

the Fyre Festival documentary


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Ember Moon out.  Requires surgery.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Kuya said:


> the Fyre Festival documentary


I want to see that one too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Kuya said:


> the Fyre Festival documentary


I’m going back to Hawaii in about a month too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

when the hell did I get spiral rep?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sadly I'm going to stay loyal to the end. Even if it means I seem like a jobber.



Change your name to Curt Hawkings. Give your nf handle some respect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Change your name to Curt Hawkings. Give your nf handle some respect.



It's ok, I'm .......I'm just happy to be here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I love Curt Hawkins.  WWE is doing well this year as long as they give him a win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I always break all the news around here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)

DAMN

so this is what the poster meant when he said he was finally done today?!?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The feud continues.



Just saw this.  I'm getting a sick feeling this Nia attacking the male roster will be a weekly thing until one of the PPVs just for some story line.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

What the flying f.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2019)

Ambrose quitting WWE is the funniest shit to happen in this company in forever. I wonder if he quits wrestling altogether though but AEW is right there though. 

Jon Moxley would be proud


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean not giving a fuck anymore was the best I've ever seen him in WWE

Hope he found another place that'll treat him better than the E


*Spoiler*: __ 



...and please take Renee with you Dean


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

Read an article that said Ambrose is frustrated with his character development, since he was expected to face Reigns at WM.

I think an easy compromise would have been to move him to Smackdown and have him in the title orbit. But apparently he didnt want to negotiate either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

Amazing news.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2019)

AEW has probably already Mae him an offer and promised him he'll be one of he company's head lol


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *Read an article that said Ambrose is frustrated with his character development, since he was expected to face Reigns at WM.*
> 
> I think an easy compromise would have been to move him to Smackdown and have him in the title orbit. But apparently he didnt want to negotiate either.



How could he not? Dude character was baneposting after the "heel" turn


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> when the hell did I get spiral rep?


Must be when Dean quit the company. Probably some kinda psychological evolution type shit like a Stand evolving.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2019)

Good riddance, he's always been a fucking dork. Hopefully i don't have to see him on AEW.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2019)

inb4 he goes in AEW and becomes a HUGEEE hit


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

He might do a short term role to dig at them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I think we are seeing signs that AJ Styles will leave as well.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't blame Dean honestly. Seth will probably be the guy for ages.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean never recovered from the Stone Cold podcast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> AEW has probably already Mae him an offer and promised him he'll be one of he company's head lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Must be when Dean quit the company. Probably some kinda psychological evolution type shit like a Stand evolving.





Honestly didn't see this coming although I sorta said I hope he'd leave.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> inb4 he goes in AEW and becomes a HUGEEE hit


He's looks like a geek trying to act crazy, lunatic cringe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Good riddance, he's always been a fucking dork. Hopefully i don't have to see him on AEW.


Kinda like you.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I have been disapppinted by the lack of activity from AEW.  I thought they would be announcing new signings every week.  And that just hasn’t happened.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2019)

lmao Dean quitting after getting squashed by Nia? 

AEW gonna be stack!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Hopefully this will make it easier to fire Renee from commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

The Paige movie is getting good reviews.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2019)

inb4 there's a Shield reunion at AEW sometime this year


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh shit....@Dean Ambrose did enter the rumble at the dreaded number 14.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

If AEW are gonna sign Dean, then they should make him a joke Hardcore champ. Like when one of the Ho train bitches that won the Hardcore title during the AE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> inb4 there's a Shield reunion at AEW sometime this year



Honestly if this movie with the rock takes off, Roman would be dumb to ever come back to wrestling. With or without leukemia. Like, imagine giving a shit about a career where 96% of the customers you risk your life for hate your guts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Honestly if this movie with the rock takes off, Roman would be dumb to ever come back to wrestling. With or without leukemia. Like, imagine giving a shit about a career where 96% of the customers you risk your life for hate your guts.



wait, he has a movie with Dwayne? is there a trailer available? though i agree, roman can just be an actor and quit wrestling, its safer and less toxic than working for Vince.

edit: just saw an IG post about Hobbs and Shaw and saw Dwayne and Roman posing together.. Roman's so fat lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I want to see Ambrose vs Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2019)

Also......Happy Birthday @Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> its safer and less toxic than working for Vince.



Working for Umbrella is safer and less toxic than working for Vince.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Also......Happy Birthday @Dean Ambrose



Happy birfday @Dean Ambrose. Change your name bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happy birfday @Dean Ambrose. Change your name bro.


Never 

Also thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> Also......Happy Birthday @Dean Ambrose


Thanks mang


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose 
Happy Birthday man. 

Going from the news of Dean not resigning with the company now I understand why he oversold the curb stomp and didn't sell the after effects.  Hell the way his character has been treated in the WWE I'd be on auto pilot too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2019)

happy birthday @Dean Ambrose


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have been disapppinted by the lack of activity from AEW.  I thought they would be announcing new signings every week.  And that just hasn’t happened.



What is this the NBA off-season

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never
> 
> Also thanks


Still have to change it since he'll be something else in AEW unless you want the poor guy to be reminded of his past life.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What is this the NBA off-season


Well they need to be building this roster right??


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well they need to be building this roster right??


Everyone not a free agent at once lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

AEW should worry less about talent and more about fun engaging storylines. Talent is widely available nowadays and they're not gonna get anyone mainstream like Cena or Orton. They should just try to set their programming as must see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2019)

Orton?



Mainstream?

EDIT: Happy Birthday Dean Ambrose


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> inb4 there's a Shield reunion at AEW sometime this year



Roman and Seth are Triple Hs guys. They're set for a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Tag teams are a good area of focus for AEW.  They are going to struggle with women’s wrestling.  So maybe they shouldn’t try very hard with it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Happy birthday @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Jericho deleted his tweets from Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> Mainstream?



Everyone knows who Orton is. He's pretty popular for some reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)

Plebs hating on the legend Orton.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2019)

the Bellas are more mainstream than Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> Happy Birthday man.
> 
> Going from the news of Dean not resigning with the company now I understand why he oversold the curb stomp and didn't sell the after effects.  Hell the way his character has been treated in the WWE I'd be on auto pilot too.


Thanks man also yea although that was a hilarious oversell.


[S-A-F] said:


> Still have to change it since he'll be something else in AEW unless you want the poor guy to be reminded of his past life.



I guess maybe Ill go with Jon Moxley 



The Juice Man said:


> Orton?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. May KO come back and beat Seth for the title 


Lord Trollbias said:


> Happy birthday @Dean Ambrose



Thanks bro. The best gift besides a good heel Ambrose is Becky being the Man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Stop hating on the Man Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Stop hating on the Man Rukia


I liked the Becky I saw last night.  Just don’t give me underdog Becky and I am good to go.

There is a rumor she is wrestling Charlotte at Fastlane.  She can’t afford to lose that match.

I do expect Charlotte to come out and complain that Becky entering the Rumble was unfair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I liked the Becky I saw last night.  Just don’t give me underdog Becky and I am good to go.
> 
> There is a rumor she is wrestling Charlotte at Fastlane.  She can’t afford to lose that match.
> 
> I do expect Charlotte to come out and complain that Becky entering the Rumble was unfair.


But isnt every woman an underdog when it comes to facing Ronda? Other than Nia of course.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

Guess thats it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 29, 2019)

It's kind of funny how insecure VKM and co. get when things like AEW spring up. They're offering everyone raises that are in line with the new network deals they're getting. 

I don't think Ambrose leaving really matters for either company tbh. I mean is Ambrose going to want to do all the violent shit that got him noticed in the first place. 

Tbh I'm down for a Pentagon/Ambrose feud but idk if Ambrose is down to go to a super indy like AEW. Jericho is definitely going to recruit him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tag teams are a good area of focus for AEW.  They are going to struggle with women’s wrestling.  So maybe they shouldn’t try very hard with it?



I agree with tag team.  With Women less so.  They should try to do something a bit different. Not go to WWE diva era but at least something that can still be shown as professional but set itself apart from WWE.

I think one other thing AEW need to avoid is something TNA fell into in the mid-late 2000s and spawned the meme "And your new TNA world champion." every time a WWE wrestler was released.  If they sign former WWE personel they should always keep them first and foremost in the midcard (Even if it is someone who is as over as Becky is in WWE) and have them work their way up, that way they don't basically go "Yeah those guys are better.".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I wish Dean the best.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

If Dean  is frustrated imagine how the others feel.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> If Dean  is frustrated imagine how the others deem.


Good point.  Dean is treated better than most.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2019)

well they've made it official so we won't see Ambrose on tv anymore .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

The announcement by wwe is strange.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

Lol I guess this explains why Dean left the rumble early. Awkward as hell.


----------



## pat pat (Jan 29, 2019)

SoulTaker said:


> It's kind of funny how insecure VKM and co. get when things like AEW spring up. They're offering everyone raises that are in line with the new network deals they're getting.
> 
> I don't think Ambrose leaving really matters for either company tbh. I mean is Ambrose going to want to do all the violent shit that got him noticed in the first place.
> 
> Tbh I'm down for a Pentagon/Ambrose feud but idk if Ambrose is down to go to a super indy like AEW. Jericho is definitely going to recruit him.


 he doesn’t even need to do extreme shit and I doubt he wants that again just character freedom and better ideas.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Less dates must be really attractive.

AJ Styles is leaving too.  I’m convinced now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I think it’s weak that wwe hands out signs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Well starting off SD with a Flair/Lynch promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I have no interest in Becky v Charlotte right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Truth out, will Nia show up and punk him out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

The fuck logic is that, get knock out by a pissed off Samoan, get a title match from midcard.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well they've made it official so we won't see Ambrose on tv anymore .



I heard about this today. It actually kinda blindsided me because I thought he loved it there. Maybe "loved" is the wrong word... but during that Table of 3 the dude wouldn't shut up about how much he valued the medical staff and that he didn't have to do dumb dangerous bullshit anymore. I know he's not a fan of the promos they make him do, but I doubt literally anyone else in the company is; I just assumed they didn't care that much because the money took priority.

Huh.... Well, good for him. I wonder if he's going somewhere else or if he's just done.



Rukia said:


> AJ Styles is leaving too.  I’m convinced now.



I'll believe it when I see it. From what I hear AJ's a big company man pretty much everywhere he goes and has the best spot in the brand for anyone not named "Roman", "Cena" or is from the UFC. AJ leaving would probably confuse me more than anyone else in that roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Dean will get an awesome going away pop at least.

Dirty Deeds to Nia Jax!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

I wonder how/if that will affect Renee Young.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I wonder how/if that will affect Renee Young.



Nia bullies her out of commentary probably.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Was that a botch?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

Truth won!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

The fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Well guessing Naka's gone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

I genuinely think that was a fuck up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Or maybe not. Rusev is a Heel again.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

That was only a two count.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Now they are turning Rusev heel, the fuck is this booking logic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Welp Truth is going to be SmackDown's Ryder.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now they are turning Rusev heel, the fuck is this booking logic.


Tbf Lana with Rusev ONLY works if he's Heel. That being said Rusev Day (with English) >>> Foreign Heel Rusev (with Lana)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

This is stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

They should bring back English.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2019)

I also heard about the cringy Ronda promo and the subsequent match afterward.

It sucks that happened. I actually feel pretty bad for her. 

I mean I've never liked her all that much, and the MMA meme has been one of the many subjects that have frustrated me for years... but I always did at least appreciate that she was a genuine mark for the WWE and wrestling. She seemed to be having a lot of fun, and to be honest she struck me as someone who was earnestly trying unlike most the people there. It's such a damn shame that this brand is so _absolutely ass_ at booking or writing for babyfaces that it's causing her to lose her smile.

--------

Speaking of babyfaces. How does everyone here feel about Sasha's role in the Ronda feud? I've been hearing about it 2nd hand and all signs point to her character being an unreasonable and unlikable bitch, but there are so many people that still consider her a babyface and I'm trying to figure out if I'm just getting too old for this wrestling shit. It's seriously been driving me nuts for 2 weeks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Truth retains.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I also heard about the cringy Ronda promo and the subsequent match afterward.
> 
> It sucks that happened. I actually feel pretty bad for her.
> 
> ...


Sasha's character has always been an unlikeable bitch tbh regardless of being Face or Heel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Nakamura caused Rusev's wife to get hurt less than 2 weeks ago and now they are buddy buddy?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha's character has always been an unlikeable bitch tbh regardless of being Face or Heel



...you're not wrong....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nakamura caused Rusev's wife to get hurt less than 2 weeks ago and now they are buddy buddy?



WWE logic a shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 29, 2019)

R truth >>>


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Sasha was popular as a babyface champion in the fall of 2016.  But bad booking.  Backstage drama with Alexa Bliss.  The Paige retirement injury.  And several incidents with fans.  All of these things have contributed to drastically erode her fanbase.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Good Heel sneak attack by Almas there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

soo.... Black called up soon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

So Rey was suppose to face Joe but is blindsided by Almas because......didn't Joe destroy both.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

The fuck, are the talent pulling double duty tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Gallows looks huge.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok Rusev and Naka still don't trust each other. Good. I have a feeling that they're going to pair them up officially since two random individuals are Tag Champions on both brands


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, are the talent pulling double duty tonight.


It seems like it.  It’s the 4th night in a row.  They flew 90% of the talent home.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

I actually don't mind Heel Rusev and Nakamura team up. So as long as there is always an aura of distrust between the two.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Hopefully Sanity jump Miz and Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

This has been a bad show so far.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

When was the last time Miz got cheered like that?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

@Rukia How poetic would it be if Sami and KO beat Shane and Miz for the Tag Titles at Mania?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

Would be nice if Sami & KO jump Miz and Shane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Shane is going to screw Miz


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 29, 2019)

Rusev, Nakamura are the beginnings of the League of Nations.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

The only thing I saw in the promo was Shane does a better Shooting Star Press than Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Fucking Graves during this.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)

Lol Corey sprouting a bunch of shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

So is Sanity dead or?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Usos would be a good choice.  Because they can talk.  They are the best tag team.  They would have a good match with Shane and Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol Corey sprouting a bunch of shit.



"Maybe I should stop telling my kids I love them so I can be a champion later" Fuck sakes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shane is going to screw Miz


I want to see Miz beat the crap out of Daniel Bryan.  And Rowen and any other members he adds to his faction have to interfere to save him from the Miz!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

WWE building some actual continuity for this Mandy/Naomi feud? What?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

All this from something that happen 4 to 5 years ago, the hell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Corey going to find Mandy's "ex-boyfriend" and kill him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> All this from something that happen 4 to 5 years ago, the hell.


Give them some credit. At least they're trying LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Mandy and Sonya didn’t even have to qualify?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Cory still on the Mandy backstory.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Machinery too goofy for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Goddamn Matt has lost a fuck ton of weight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mandy and Sonya didn’t even have to qualify?


Does SD even have more than 6 women LMAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

The fuck, Graves is still on Mandy's sob story.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Graves doesn’t like the Miz?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Graves doesn’t like the Miz?


He doesn't like the over-emphasis on Miz's dad's respect. He likes Miz though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I just remember the Miz’s dad had a hilarious moment with Randy Orton once.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm still laughing at how multiple IC Titles, US TItles, WWE Tag TItles, World Tag Titles, winning MITB, a WWE Title reign, main eventing Wrestlemania banging Maryse and having a daughter weren't enough for Miz's dad to be proud of him but winning the fucking SD Tag Titles with Shane was

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Fucking commentary still on Mandy Rose than the current match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Will graves talk about Mandy again this segment?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Corey's bickering with Byron feels so much more natural and is just flat out far better than his bickering with Renee. Probably because of how robotic and fake Renee sounds on commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Usos won huh? I mean they're WWE's best main roster Tag Team so no complaints. Though SD needs to start utilizing its other teams more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Uso wins and Corey wants inside Mandy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uso wins and Corey wants inside Mandy.


How awkward do you think it is at home between Corey and his wife with how much he fawns over Mandy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Ultra Vegan Bryan is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Usos won huh? I mean they're WWE's best main roster Tag Team so no complaints. Though SD needs to start utilizing its other teams more.


Heavy Machinery might have been a good choice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How awkward do you think it is at home between Corey and his wife with how much he fawns over Mandy.



Wife has to be a swinger if the marriage has lasted that long.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ultra Vegan Bryan is hilarious.


The Planet’s Champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

DB should be the new incarnation of Captain Planet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Boomers are a plague.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Lying mother fucker, where is that hemp belt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

I like you guys.  But you guys are fickle sometimes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Rowan repping that Alestorm shirt. I dig.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh shit Bryan new title


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Daisy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

So DB kept his promise, the rise of the Hemp Belt is here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Orton's going to chase that belt, but for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Great segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh shit Orton getting back in the main event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Speak of the devil.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Orton and Bryan have great history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh shit Orton getting back in the main event?


Two members of Elimination Chamber.  Who else is coming out?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Two members of Elimination Chamber.  Who else is coming out?


Orton, AJ, Joe, Ali, Hardy, Bryan. That'd be my 6


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Joe is a savage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2019)

Fuck sakes Joe, they have careers so go easy on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Orton made Ali look bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe is a savage


He might tap out in his next match though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Elimination Chamber is fucking lit guys. This should main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

That’s not fair to Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Fuck man he's so good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Daniel Bryan didn’t even have to chop a tree down for that belt.  He utilized lumber from a tree that fell from natural causes!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck man he's so good


Joe should have beat AJ for the belt last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 29, 2019)

Joe is a savage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Joe should have beat AJ for the belt last year.


100%


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 29, 2019)

That closing segment was on of the best WWE have had in a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2019)

I can see RVD showing up on Smackdown next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

Breaking news from Rukia again!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

What a glorious asshole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jan 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What a glorious asshole!


it would be cool if we had more heels like that lol


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 30, 2019)

Who's next?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

melonsoda20 said:


> Who's next?


Sami?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 30, 2019)

I told you. I fucking warned you rapture would come when Big Dog leaves. Look at what is happening in front of you you damned ignorant fools! The WWE is going up in flames....Dean....Itami....wow


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sami?



Can see it if they keep going to Saudi Arabia.  If he goes Owens might follow out of loyalty to him. 

Also Bryan's new belt was reported on BBC with links on their front page lol 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-47053862


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow. Haven’t been an avid watcher of this since the Ruthless Aggression era, but still picked up on it from time to time....


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I told you. I fucking warned you rapture would come when Big Dog leaves. Look at what is happening in front of you you damned ignorant fools! The WWE is going up in flames....Dean....Itami....wow


Shit! God Movement was right again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

melonsoda20 said:


> Who's next?


I don' even remember itami in nxt like that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kinda like you.


And you love him, so what does that say about you?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2019)

melonsoda20 said:


> Who's next?



Guessing both Sami and Owens.  I mean at start of the "New Era" they were promoted to coming back to RAW "soon" despite both men not full healed from their surgeries. And if they do come back keep them the fuck away from STrowman.  Holy shit they way they sell for that outside shoulder tackle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And you love him, so what does that say about you?


Kind of like you with Luck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

Didn't KO resign for like five years recently


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kind of like you with Luck.


The guy that just came off a career season and is quickly establishing a HOF career? I'll take it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

Owens isn’t going anywhere.  He signed a long extension just last year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Owens isn’t going anywhere.  He signed a long extension just last year.


He's found a good position for himself, when healthy he's always been upper midcard. Not the kind of guy that would jump to an unknown like AEW, he has too much stability.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Owens isn’t going anywhere.  He signed a long extension just last year.



That's fine but have him work with talent close to his height.  I don't want him coming back and being thrown into a long feud with Strowman due to what he had to put his body through last time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The guy that just came off a career season and is quickly establishing a HOF career? I'll take it.


Dont mind me Im just salty cause so many people are saying what you're saying


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2019)

Fat Owens is gonna be a perfect fit on AEW. he'll be established as a top star


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2019)

God Movement said:


> I told you. I fucking warned you rapture would come when Big Dog leaves. Look at what is happening in front of you you damned ignorant fools! The WWE is going up in flames....Dean....Itami....wow



They gassed the Ambrose Rollins feud for way too long.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2019)

It was over when they had Ambrose being comedy'd out playing tag with Rollins backstage, having them do a lock up at the start of their first match and then having Dean wear a giant mask and telling cities they stink.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2019)

I always thought that he looked not into his role at all. Not sure if I was overthinking but I guess there was some truth to my suspicion.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2019)

Reportedly Ambrose HATES 2 things.

Doing scripted promos.

Doing corny/hokey shit.

Which is what he's been doing his entirely singles run since the 1st SHIELD breakup.

He's made a good bit of money and can do "what he wants" similar with CM Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

I don’t know what to make of that post from John Cena.  He hurt Dean’s credibility in the company a lot in my opinion.  On Talking Smack and on commentary.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2019)

Cena being Cena.

That's not a compliment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

Don't blame Cena for Dean being trash


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2019)

Just read that some people in WWE think the Ambrose thing is a  work. Particularly because WWE put out a statement. Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

Io and Kairi should definitely be in the chamber.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2019)

Io and Kairi are running rings around Ronda’s friends!


----------



## Kuya (Jan 30, 2019)

AEW gonna be lit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Just read that some people in WWE think the Ambrose thing is a  work. Particularly because WWE put out a statement. Lol.


Wrestling fans tell WWE to quit insulting their intelligence but always think everything is a work.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2019)

Dean sucks but he can draw if he goes to AEW. Fuck Vince and his stupid show.

Those leeches that he calls sponsors and shareholders are idiots and know nothing about entertainment and wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> ? I didn't say that I did. That's what the article says.


Wasn't a dig at you. It was for the ones who think it's a work.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wasn't a dig at you. It was for the ones who think it's a work.



Ahh ok. Got it .


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2019)

i can't believe how much spotlight Baron Corbin gets. Vince really thinks Baron is a star huh?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AEW gonna be lit


Depends on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

Kuya said:


> i can't believe how much spotlight Baron Corbin gets. Vince really thinks Baron is a star huh?


I was just thinking about that.  Corbin is on a huge push right now tbh!  (Beats Elias last week.  The last week of the face run for Elias.)  Beats Angle quickly in his return match this week.  Helps destroy Braun.  He’s definitely getting pushed atm.

I don’t know what they see in him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

Somehow I ended up watching this:


And it really showcases how much of a geek that Roode has been the last year.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2019)

Kuya said:


> i can't believe how much spotlight Baron Corbin gets. Vince really thinks Baron is a star huh?



Yeah I think Vince loves the reaction form the crowd that he gets. Very strange.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2019)

He sorta reminded me of Taker when i first saw him in NXT and i had weird prediction that he'd be like Undertaker's lost son or something and would be a "dark character" type wrestler

but nah they turned him into a corporate manager type wrestler turned annoying bully


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey was there a weird segment with Mojo Rawley on Monday?  I saw some pics on my tl.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2019)

Oh yeah that mirror thing. I was like wtfff .


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hey was there a weird segment with Mojo Rawley on Monday?  I saw some pics on my tl.



The camera was on Mojo talking mad shit to someone who has been holding him back

after about 20 seconds of him telling this person how he is new and improved and gonna show the real Mojo rawley,

the camera turned to a mirror and Mojo was just talking to himself

oh and he now wears a black Surfer Rash Guard Shirt


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2019)

That whole mirror thing almost had me worried that mojo was going to inject wwe with poison.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2019)

Smackdown's roster is way more stacked now compared to Raw's imo

especially if Becky is still considered Smackdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m curious about the contract of Tessa Blanchard.  Surely her deal with Impact was only a one year deal?

She should be AEW’s top female target.  Rosemary and Iwatani Mayu seem like some other obvious targets to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2019)

Corbin still getting pushes after they went back on his initial pushes and even recently blaming him for the low ratings on raw always confuses me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2019)

Corbin got to be piping Stephanie


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2019)

Sami is next to leave. Thinking the only thing stopping him is his charity project which I see no sign of anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2019)

lol article out about Lesnar's contract. Vince willing to give anything to make sure he stays on board. Smh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


>


wtf is this trash?



Raiden said:


> lol article out about Lesnar's contract. Vince willing to give anything to make sure he stays on board. Smh.


Vince lowkey loves being cucked with money by Brock. Must get off to the power play and a wrestler on his current roster acting like a true star for once.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2019)

Austin should do stand-up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2019)

His reaction when he got to Stacey, realised what she did and was like "Nope, not going there." laughing and walking off.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 31, 2019)

Tessa is on WoW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2019)

We might not get to hear this again!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2019)

And people wanted to know why Rusev's popularity went down.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


>



Shannon Moore looks like a roided up drug addict vanilla midget


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 1, 2019)

Why is this bitch still employed?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2019)

She is going to hurt Ambrose with a botched Samoan drop next week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> And people wanted to know why Rusev's popularity went down.


Rusev deserves some blame.  Just a little.

He spent way too much effort trying to get « Lana is the best, Lana #1 » over.  I didn’t like it at all how Lana started wearing Lana Day shirts either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is this bitch still employed?



To appease her cousin The Rock.  But really from the looks of it they are going to have her blindside whoever male talent just for cheap heat.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev deserves some blame.  Just a little.
> 
> He spent way too much effort trying to get « Lana is the best, Lana #1 » over.  I didn’t like it at all how Lana started wearing Lana Day shirts either.



The man lost two straight years of ppv matches who cares what he tried doing.

I don't care if he tried raising Eddie Gurerrero from the dead with a BK Whopper.

Mans is Bray Wyatt status.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> The man lost two straight years of ppv matches who cares what he tried doing.
> 
> I don't care if he tried raising Eddie Gurerrero from the dead with a BK Whopper.
> 
> Mans is Bray Wyatt status.


Ain't no one rising from the dead over some nasty ass BK Whopper!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 1, 2019)

why are Baron and Nia getting a push?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ain't no one rising from the dead over some nasty ass BK Whopper!


Thats going too damn far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> We might not get to hear this again!


Oh you will. Apparently they aren't keeping Ambrose off tv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2019)

ambrose needs a gimmick change. perhaps a prisoner gimmick would work on him? let him beat rollins on Raw and get arrested by police for attempted murder and shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2019)

Kuya said:


> why are Baron and Nia getting a push?!


I don’t believe that Nia is getting a push.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2019)

Nia is a complete joke


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats going too damn far


I can't stand BK at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't stand BK at all.



I've been to a few BKs in my time.  Haven't eaten there for a few years.  Most of the times I've gone I had to deal with incompetent staff that almost had me wanting to jump over a counter to deal with an idiot cashier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can't stand BK at all.


My BK near my house actually grills and has quality burgers. Each BK is different.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2019)

I like their breakfast.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is this bitch still employed?




Looks like she hits him with bull body weight at :13. And there's no way for him to know when she's coming either . Ouch.


lmao!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Looks like she hits him with bull body weight at :13. And there's no way for him to know when she's coming either . Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao!!



Thinking back at this attack.  Honestly this would have been better if it were Charlotte attacking trying to use her Flair status as a means of entitlement over the other women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> My BK near my house actually grills and has quality burgers. Each BK is different.


Guess the BKs in LA just suck but I hear people from different states tell me BK is nasty.



PlacidSanity said:


> I've been to a few BKs in my time.  Haven't eaten there for a few years.  Most of the times I've gone I had to deal with incompetent staff that almost had me wanting to jump over a counter to deal with an idiot cashier.


I've wanted to do this every time the person gets something in my order wrong at jack in the box.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

The Burger King that I go to in la is mediocre.  There was a decent Burger King in Burbank though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

I just go to chick fila most of the time tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2019)

Kurt Angle set to address his "future" according to WWE social media. lol.



Rukia said:


> The Burger King that I go to in la is mediocre.  There was a decent Burger King in Burbank though.



Same here. I literally left and went to a Popeyes instead smh. But that killed my stomach.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Guess the BKs in LA just suck but I hear people from different states tell me BK is nasty.
> 
> 
> I've wanted to do this every time the person gets something in my order wrong at jack in the box.


Yea I get you. I'm lucky I have one that actually puts effort in theirs.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2019)

Some people are saying in the comments that they should put the title up to make it interesting. lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Lashley should win.  I don’t want any more matches between these two guys.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2019)

I completely missed this. Lmfao what did bianca do to this guy?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I completely missed this. Lmfao what did bianca do to this guy?


Most interesting thing Sam has ever said.

Is he right?  Maybe.  I didn’t see a lot of options for nxt as far as the women are concerned.  What were they going to do?  Kairi again?  Bianca was probably the best choice.

Now what they could have done is had a Takeover with no women’s match.  Give that spot to Adam Cole or Velveteen Dream instead.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lashley should win.  I don’t want any more matches between these two guys.



Same.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Most interesting thing Sam has ever said.
> 
> Is he right?  Maybe.  I didn’t see a lot of options for nxt as far as the women are concerned.  What were they going to do?  Kairi again?  Bianca was probably the best choice.
> 
> Now what they could have done is had a Takeover with no women’s match.  Give that spot to Adam Cole or Velveteen Dream instead.


Thing is she's been on the NXT TV roster for almost 2 years now so it was probably a now or never mindset they had to put her in a takeover title match to see how far she is right now in her abilities. 

Sam Roberts shitting on her at least made him way more interesting than he's ever been. He should just be this overly critical commentator from now on.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Sam Roberts as a heel on the pre-show.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m extremely interested in Smackdown once it debuts on Fox.  Will it look totally different than Raw? Will it focus on wrestling and less on comedy?  Will the brand split still be going on?

AEW is interesting obviously.  But Smackdown on Fox in the fall is just as fascinating imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lashley should win.  I don’t want any more matches between these two guys.


I dont think there is a rematch clause if Finn won the belt.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 2, 2019)

Reports are coming out that AJ has signed new WWE contract.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are coming out that AJ has signed new WWE contract.


I would like to see the contract.  AJ had a ton of leverage.  I’m sure he got everything he wanted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are coming out that AJ has signed new WWE contract.




Why!???


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why!???


I would think AJ would be one of the happier people on the roster. WWE has a good track record of taking care of him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would think AJ would be one of the happier people on the roster. WWE has a good track record of taking care of him.



Yeah because he’s the only person who can carry one of their brands. 

AJ shoulda called it quits and jumped aboard AEW. 

Omega and AJ can go no holds barred there unlike WWE’s piss poor rassling matches with 90% moves being banned


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah because he’s the only person who can carry one of their brands.
> 
> AJ shoulda called it quits and jumped aboard AEW.
> 
> Omega and AJ can go no holds barred there unlike WWE’s piss poor rassling matches with 90% moves being banned


AJ can sit there though and ask why Omega didn’t come to WWE to fight him.

It’s hard to really judge atm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2019)

WWE is like the only company who lets their wrestlers win a title match consistently on fucking ppv with a fcuking roll up 

Or a 30min match where the challenger hits 3 finishers but still loses after being hit by just 1 finisher from the champ

Rofl


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AJ can sit there though and ask why Omega didn’t come to WWE to fight him.
> 
> It’s hard to really judge atm.



Because WWE and their management sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah because he’s the only person who can carry one of their brands.
> 
> AJ shoulda called it quits and jumped aboard AEW.
> 
> Omega and AJ can go no holds barred there unlike WWE’s piss poor rassling matches with 90% moves being banned


He's said he'd be retiring ina few years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)

I love Zelina.  Needs more mic time on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)

I’m fascinated to see what Dean does tomorrow night.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m fascinated to see what Dean does tomorrow night.


Gonna get into a losing fight with Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)

I have no food at my house.  This is a big problem.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2019)

Dean gonna get samoan drop botched by Fat Nia


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have no food at my house.  This is a big problem.


better hit up the corner market.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> better hit up the corner market.


I want something better.

One advantage to living on the west coast.  It might not be that late when the game ends.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want something better.
> 
> One advantage to living on the west coast.  It might not be that late when the game ends.


Friends were supposed to get some Wing Stop for us but all of them around the area were out of flats and boneless wings or not picking up their phones.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 3, 2019)

Seth Rollins is said to be dealing with an issue that predated the angle with Brock Lesnar last Monday. He is off live events for the time being and not expected to be used on Raw this Monday to recover. We were told that he will only be doing promos with no physicality for the next month on television.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Injuries are getting in the way of Seth’s career.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

So expect Rollins to be getting that type of push post WM.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth Rollins is said to be dealing with an issue that predated the angle with Brock Lesnar last Monday. He is off live events for the time being and not expected to be used on Raw this Monday to recover. We were told that he will only be doing promos with no physicality for the next month on television.


 the injury is not that bad and can’t cost him his WM. actually I want to say this is “good” because having him on raw every fucking single week without any lesnar would make him look dumb.
They can also play a whole angle with the injury and play the “will Seth be able to do it against brick when he isn’t even at 100%??” 
That can be interesting but I don’t see that injury changing anything right now. Brock isn’t present either so it’s ok
Edit : yes actually it’s good because seeing him wrestle every single damn time on raw was not very good for him. Sure he isn’t great in a ring but every Monday isn’t the way to go, I hope they will be innovative in the way they write him


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2019)

so WWE is allowing piledriver moves again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ronda is going to break Becky’s arm at Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean is actually more over than Lex ever was tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth Rollins is said to be dealing with an issue that predated the angle with Brock Lesnar last Monday. He is off live events for the time being and not expected to be used on Raw this Monday to recover. We were told that he will only be doing promos with no physicality for the next month on television.



Sounds like Becky and Sasha are also holding minor injuries that might keep them from performing at full level for the next few weeks to a month.  Keeping them on light schedule until Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Will the fickle fans pop huge for Dean tonight?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth Rollins is said to be dealing with an issue that predated the angle with Brock Lesnar last Monday. He is off live events for the time being and not expected to be used on Raw this Monday to recover. We were told that he will only be doing promos with no physicality for the next month on television.



For the next month? Oh shit.

Damn these guys keep getting hurt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Wonder how Steph will undermine Becky.


Also crowd sucks


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

>2019
>Steph opening shows


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wonder how Steph will undermine Becky.
> 
> 
> Also crowd sucks


What city is this?  Why are the fans so annoying?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What city is this?  Why are the fans so annoying?


Not sure.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

This is weird. Why put Becky in a segment with Stephanie? She doesnt need a McMahon rub.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh okay.  Portland.  Lots of homeless people and public drug use.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> This is weird. Why put Becky in a segment with Stephanie? She doesnt need a McMahon rub.


Who says she's getting a rub ? 


Also are they doing the Austin vs McMahon feud


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

What did Nia Jax do to Becky's face?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Cringey segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What did Nia Jax do to Becky's face?


She botched a punch and broke her nose.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What did Nia Jax do to Becky's face?


It’s puffier than it used to be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Is Steph off the TV yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Yep this is Austin vs Vince all over again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is Steph off the TV yet?


No.  Not safe yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is Steph off the TV yet?


Nope.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wonder how Steph will undermine Becky.
> 
> 
> Also crowd sucks



By being reasonable.  Becky injured should be seeing a Doctor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> By being reasonable.  Becky injured should be seeing a Doctor.




Wait for it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

So is Becky gonna pull out a fake gun on Steph and hit her in the vagine?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Why does Becky have to sell a leg injury?  It actually makes her less badass.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who says she's getting a rub ?
> 
> 
> Also are they doing the Austin vs McMahon feud





Dean Ambrose said:


> Who says she's getting a rub ?
> 
> 
> Also are they doing the Austin vs McMahon feud



Lmaoo hilarious. It got thecrowd reaction they wanted I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmaoo hilarious. It got thecrowd reaction they wanted I guess.


As soon as she said liability I was like....goddammit Steph gonna do a screwy finish


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

STEPHANIE MCMAHON IS SUCH A GODDAMN CANCER MY GOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

See a doctor for a match that's two months away. Fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Becky mouthing "Ok that was a good one" after Ronda berates here was good.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

This could be an ugly squash match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Why is Ronda the champ?  Smh.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As soon as she said liability I was like....goddammit Steph gonna do a screwy finish



Haha same. I thought, "here comes the screwjob.",


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Ronda still doing squash matches?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

The heel turn is coming quickly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Hyped for that Paige movie.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hyped for that Paige movie.



Meant to be a good movie but the rock is nothing more than a glorified cameo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ronda is getting exposed in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Pop for Heavy Machinery


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pop for Heavy Machinery


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


>


I figured this crowd wouldn't care. Pleasant surprise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

They're selling Paige as the one that kickstarted the women's revolution


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I figured this crowd wouldn't care. Pleasant surprise


That’s shocking if true.  I did notice some people in the front row camera side that seemed excited.

Probably plants.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're selling Paige as the one that kickstarted the women's revolution


AJ Lee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're selling Paige as the one that kickstarted the women's revolution


Well they already erased AJ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AJ Lee.



Ehh.. I like AJ, but didn't she get over by trying to get into a foursome with Punk, Bryan, and Kane?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

So Becky "out" and Ronda goes rough shot on the riot squad to open RAW.  

And now Nikki Cross's stock just went down by being teamed with Fox for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ehh.. I like AJ, but didn't she get over by trying to get into a foursome with Punk, Bryan, and Kane?


Well that was actually before her own pipebomb on the women's division


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ehh.. I like AJ, but didn't she get over by trying to get into a foursome with Punk, Bryan, and Kane?


and Dolph, and Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Cross stock is plummeting!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well that was actually before her own pipebomb on the women's division



That's how she got a platform tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Why are they pairing Nikki with Alicia when Sanity is doing fuck all on SD?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

So Cross and Fox are banging?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ronda needs to be a silent killer.  She sucks as a promo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> and Dolph, and Cena.



You forgot Big E as well as he was part of the Ziggler package.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's how she got a platform tho.


Well as much as that sucked it was her only way to even get attention back then as messed up as that sounds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Holy shit. Michael Mcgillicutty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You forgot Big E as well as he was part of the Ziggler package.



It's pretty much confirmed that Big E just watches.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

This match is a great way to kill the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Heavy Machinery actually getting some reaction


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

These heavy machinery guys are 80s as all fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

People online will be crying when the Revival loses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> People online will be crying when the Revival loses.



Bald wrestlers peaked with Austin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Keep advertising for the Paige movie. That’s pure gold!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Revival can't even get out of their contracts. They're fucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Damn what if Nose's kids google Paige after watching her movie?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Yep HM won the crowd over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh shit Revival won.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

We have already seen the Revival against Roode and Gable.

Heavy Machinery should have won.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Honestly really don't care for RAW's tag division anymore thanks to how creative have treated them.  

And now a segment with the ex Edge Heads.;huh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I love Hawkins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

So are Revival actually gonna win the titles this time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

So why is the creative team bringing up a lot of backstage stuff?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Poor Zack man. Fuck Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm liking this Ryder/Hawkins pairing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Ryder and Hawkins should come out to this song for the time being.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm liking this Ryder/Hawkins pairing


Eh, sure why not?

The Revival isn’t over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Poor Zack man. Fuck Vince.


How dare he get over with social media when now everyone uses it ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Poor Zack man. Fuck Vince.


I see no problem with what Zach is doing right now


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

WWE is treating Kurt Angle like shit.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Poor Zack man. Fuck Vince.



Yeah no reason to do that to him.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Kurt mentioning his son in this promo was a rib from someone in the back.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol they made Kurt come out and say he's old. Crazy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Angle went through his three D's back in TNA.  

And now Corbin out to make people change the channel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Corbin is a dick.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kurt mentioning his son in this promo was a rib from someone in the back.


I miss Jason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

I mean Corbin is right kinda. Kurt should never have wrestled again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

So Rollins is in the title picture, Drew back down to mid card stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Kurt is in trouble now.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

God what nonsense man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Drew is right too.
And why is Drew teaming with Baron?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Kurt is a damsel.  He got rescued here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew is right too.
> And why is Drew teaming with Baron?


Cause continuity?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew is right too.
> And why is Drew teaming with Baron?


Exactly.  Corbin is no better than Ziggler.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Drew running away from braun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Braun and Angle vs. Drew and Corbin in 2019. What fucking nonsense is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

JJ back in the ring for some reason...... why?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Drew running away from braun


WWE is fucking retarded


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun and Angle vs. Drew and Corbin in 2019. What fucking nonsense is this?



Same thought my friend .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Drew hasn’t been booked as a coward. Why did you do so just now?!
Its so fucking ass backwards


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun and Angle vs. Drew and Corbin in 2019. What fucking nonsense is this?


Don't forget Elias vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Vince losing his mind


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

They used this same clip last year


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun and Angle vs. Drew and Corbin in 2019. What fucking nonsense is this?


I’m okay with it.  But it’s a Raw match.  Not a PPV match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I want Rollins to come out tonight and pick Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

This "New Era" seems to be the same bullshit as the old era just the babyfaces win a little bit more often at least where RAW is concerned. Almost as if WWE made that up because their decisions were so fucking awful it was reaching toxic levels of bad and they used Corbin as a scapegoat to siphon heat while changing fuck all.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m okay with it.  But it’s a Raw match.  Not a PPV match.


This shit is going to be on PPV and we all know it. And for some retarded reason Angle will tap out Corbin as opposed to Drew getting the win.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This "New Era" seems to be the same bullshit as the old era just the babyfaces win a little bit more often at least where RAW is concerned. Almost as if WWE made that up because their decisions were so fucking awful it was reaching toxic levels of bad and they used Corbin as a scapegoat to siphon heat while changing fuck all.


That was all a stall tactic.  WWE was just trying to delay the viewers from leaving in droves because it was the holiday season.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Renee show more emotion in her commentary as if her job depended on it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This shit is going to be on PPV and we all know it. And for some retarded reason Angle will tap out Corbin as opposed to Drew getting the win.


Main event tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Where dean


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Rollins could have had a shot at the hemp belt but chose roids instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee show more emotion in her commentary as if her job depended on it.


Well she's wanted by ESPN and ET so if anything , WWE isn't in the strong hold


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Dunne call up?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Corbin in the main event kills the ratings.  When will wwe figure this out???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Seth has already main evented Mania so why he acting like he hasn't done it before.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well she's wanted by ESPN and ET so if anything , WWE isn't in the strong hold



Holy shit have standards drop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dunne call up?


Doubt it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Doubt it.


Let me fucking dream.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I think Renee is talented.  But I almost want her to leave if it takes her off of commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Why is Cross a Heel now? WHY IS SHE FOX'S BUDDY?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Great, Team Batshit Insane making the first moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Crazy Fox and Cross as a team suddenly makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Well I don’t care about the match.  So this doesn’t bother me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Cross a Heel now? WHY IS SHE FOX'S BUDDY?


Vince's dementia getting worse probably.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff needs to come out as Itch Weed to stand a chance against the New DB.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Renee just staling until she gets hold of Dean's meth dealer, then she's leaving his jobber ass.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Corey: They have to earn it like everyone else.

Mandy and Sonya and the Iconics didn’t earn anything.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

"Here is the *veteran* Fox"  How was this allowed to happen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean leaving because Vince never approved of his love of black guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Cross getting face cheers despite being on a heel team.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Cole: here's the veteran Fox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Renee just staling until she gets hold of Dean's meth dealer, then she's leaving his jobber ass.


Dont worry least the meth head has better content than your posts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Team Unhinge loses, fuck this division.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

That made Sasha look terrible.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Over or under 1 star for that womens EC match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

lol what was the point?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Is Bayley a star?  Is Naomi a star?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff Jarrett throws a better punch than almost everyone in WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Fox is that one guy at work who's been working for 20+ years, but with almost 3 months worth of actual experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Where’s Dean?  They have him for two more months.  They should use him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeff Jarett wresting on RAW in 2019? For God's sake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dont worry least the meth head has better content than your posts.



I can't compete with crushed rubber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I can't compete with crushed rubber.


Of course not. You couldnt compete with a mentally challenged child.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

They have to send Ambrose out there ASAP.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

My reaction to RAW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Great Old Dogg to introduce JJ to a minus five star match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have to send Ambrose out there ASAP.



Yup. Send him to AEW to sabotage them like Hogan and Bischoff sabotaged TNA by signing Orlando Jordan and the Nasty Boyz.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I see nothing but jobbers on this show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My reaction to RAW


At least KO and Sami are safe from this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yup. Send him to AEW to sabotage them like Hogan and Bischoff sabotaged TNA by signing Orlando Jordan and the Nasty Boyz.


Did Ambrose sleep with your mom or something? You already know he's gone so why are you on this shit?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Wait. What happened to the Authors of Pain?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Uncle Road Dawg


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lmaooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Did Ambrose sleep with your mom or something?



Don't joke about that. We don't have suicide hotlines here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I want to give Road Dogg and JJ credit.  They are trying so fucking hard!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I see nothing but jobbers on this show.


They should do a shake up now to have new feuds for mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. What happened to the Authors of Pain?



One of them is injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Don't joke about that. We don't have suicide hotlines here.


So why so angry at Dean?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. What happened to the Authors of Pain?


Vince split them from Ellering, had them doing comedy shit with Spud and completely killed them. Now one of them is injured.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Where was this Elias.    Fuck sakes he's being savage to Old Dogg.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lmaoo some guy was clapping at Elias Portland comment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> They should do a shake up now to have new feuds for mania


I agree.  They have exhausted everything on both rosters.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where was this Elias.    Fuck sakes he's being savage to Old Dogg.


Elias is so much better as a heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Elias roasting people >>>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Well, if this segment was a test for Elias, he is acing it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

They should have JJ feud with Lashley so we can see which hype man can cause the TV channels to change faster.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Wow an actual JJ match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias is so much better as a heel.


Dammit but he was over


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I said it before.  Jeff Jarrett actually throws a really good looking punch.  John Cena could learn something from his punching ability.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit but he was over



Blame your namesake leaving and making a heel/face shakeup needed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

>Elias selling Jarrett's punches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit but he was over



WWE can have pure gold on their hands yet the will somehow manage to turn it into shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit but he was over


He'll get himself over again then instead of putting him in a meaningful feud or giving him the IC Title, Vince will have him do fuck all then say Elias isn't over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Blame your namesake leaving and making a heel/face shakeup needed.


So there was a shortage of heels? 

But you have a ton of heels and no faces though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE can have pure gold on their hands yet the will somehow manage to turn it into shit.


I wish I could slap Vince for this 


Lord Trollbias said:


> He'll get himself over again then instead of putting him in a meaningful feud or giving him the IC Title, Vince will have him do fuck all then say Elias isn't over


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2019)

Did JJ hit the Stroke?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Damn Renee with that cringe commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Why are they allowing Old Dogg to do his move set.  What did we do to deserve that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

50/50 booking on Elias here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Poor.Elias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Why are we getting a backstage segment with Dana.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Ok, Deano needs to take Renee with him too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

HOW IS RENEE AND COLE CHEERING FOR THIS? ELIAS WON CLEAN DESPITE ROAD DOGG TRYING TO INTERFERE AND WE'RE SUPPOSED TO CHEER THEM WHAT!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Does Dana have pink streaks in her hair?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

This is how Brazzers vids start.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are we getting a backstage segment with Dana.


Cause she's the next Revolutionary woman


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Shake up the roster now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE can have pure gold on their hands yet the will somehow manage to turn it into shit.



Ambrose arguably had the best heel turn in decades but WWE found away to fuck it up.

I called it months ago and also called that the Ambrose /Rollins would bomb as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Shake up the roster now


We need that April shake-up bumped up to next week.

The nxt call ups are not game changers.

Heavy Machinery might be a decent addition to the tag division.  Everything else is a disappointment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Ambrose arguably had the best heel turn in decades but WWE found away to fuck it up.
> 
> I called it months ago and also called that the Ambrose /Rollins would bomb as a result.


I wanted to have hope bro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Where is Dean?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Boring outfit from Charli tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor is as bad as Dean tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor is happy to be here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh no , Lashley has a mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Why have Rush do Lashley's promos if the guy is going to speak as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Let Rush do the talking.  That’s what he’s there for.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Balor is as bad as Dean tbh.



You just been saying stuff all night


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why have Rush do Lashley's promos if the guy is going to speak as well.


They can’t help themselves.  Even guys with a mouthpiece like Almas and Lashley have to occasionally speak in WWE’s world.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor is getting embarrassed right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

That's a blatant DQ you dumb fucks, call it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor is that asshole that skips the game's tutorial and then bitches about how shit the gameplay mechanics are.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

WWE refs have no idea what the rules are


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE refs have no idea what the rules are


WWE refs are buffoons.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol the way Renee said "crafty one."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol the way Renee said "crafty one."


I would pay good money to have Renee muzzled


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

@The Juice Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor has no chance against Lashley.  He can barely beat Rush!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor fucked up that Coup de Grace


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @The Juice Man


Damn you beat me to it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Paige out here to promote a movie.  WWE can only get away with that on a good show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Paige still a bigger star than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Paige still a bigger star than 90% of the roster.


Especially Becky?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Please no Dana vs Nattie match!  Please no Apollo vs AOPP.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Especially Becky?


Becky and Ronda are the exceptions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky and Ronda are the exceptions.


Dammit man stop confusing me with your trolls .


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Who does Graves fawn over more? Alexa or Mandy?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

EC3 is here boys.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Balor and Rush had a serviceable 205 Live match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Well EC3 finally getting time


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

oh Alexa Alexa Alexa......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Alexa thirsting


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

I think Alexa has moved from Braun to EC3


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Alexa is a master with timing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Who does Graves fawn over more? Alexa or Mandy?


Mandy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

What is Alexa holding?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Buddy Murphy poor poor Buddy Murphy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What is Alexa holding?


That’s her technique.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Buddy Murphy poor poor Buddy Murphy


I swear Vince lives for this stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Buddy Murphy poor poor Buddy Murphy


Buddy didnt do anything for this cucking


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Shoot Nia. Shoot her now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Buddy Murphy poor poor Buddy Murphy



Vince:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Well congrats on EC3's debut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean gonna job to these next two


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

The cuckening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

What the fuck Dean?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ambrose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

What Scott Steiner think about this segment


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you Dean


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean vs EC3 ?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose what does it feel like to have Nia lusting after you?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

To this entire segment. 

At least Dean go reaction out of EC3.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Stop this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Dean vs EC3 ?


Yea if anything makes EC3 strong when he wins.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean really is going to put everyone over on his way out.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Also, when will Alexa end up _doing_ something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> @Dean Ambrose what does it feel like to have Nia lusting after you?


I have mastered many titties. Those are ones I wouldn't touch


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

"Wheres one and two?" Lmao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Dean/EC3 is the best outcome we could have gotten from this clusterfuck of a segment.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dean really is going to put everyone over on his way out.



If only some part timers could learn to do this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

And I'll admit Dean was actually funny there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Also they legit just gave up and turned Ambrose back into silly Ambrose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Nia lusting after Dean, confirm Nia vs Renee in a Dean on a Pole match at WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean/EC3 is the best outcome we could have gotten from this clusterfuck of a segment.


Better than a Mickie/Tamina


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Renee you're praising the guy your husband is fighting.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Ambrose selling might be really funny this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also they legit just gave up and turned Ambrose back into silly Ambrose


Maybe they said fuck it, and tld Dean to do whatever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

Did EC3 legit hurt his arm.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Lol Ambrose.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Most interesting Deano has been since his CZW days getting busted open with a saw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did EC3 legit hurt his arm.


It looks like it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh boy Ambrose chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee you're praising the guy your husband is fighting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Ok you got me here dude


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Temptation Island continues..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Braun is a geek now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Temptation Island continues..


Would rather watch it than RAW rn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun is a geek now



So many nip slips will lose you your credibility.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Mojo trying to summon the NWO again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2019)

K, Mojo with that easy paycheck.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Mojo is a top heel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Fans don’t care about Drew tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

Mojo is a meme but when he's not doing goofy shit his intense promos are actually pretty good. Everything else not so much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2019)

I've seen enough washed up guys tonight and I'm sick of Braun atm so I'm calling it a night.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2019)

Mickie James looking like a snack backstage tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've seen enough washed up guys tonight and I'm sick of Braun atm so I'm calling it a night.


Damn first time I've seen you tap out.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Wait wait what the fuck is this rule?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

botched that double suplex


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait wait what the fuck is this rule?


Never heard of that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

LMAO what?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

This is a good way to send the tv audience home unhappy.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2019)

Seriously how many double teams, pin stoppages and everything else that if this rule was enforced would result in DQs in tag team matches.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Worst Raw of 2019 so far.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

I think Dean Ambrose was one of the best things about Raw for the second week in a row.  So that’s kind of troubling on account of him leaving and all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2019)

WWE just retconned decades of tag matches just like that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

EC3 arm injury?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 4, 2019)

Seth being injured and Becky being "suspended" is a blessing.
Their momentum can't be lowered if they aren't wrestling Baron Corbin and Carmella weekly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> EC3 arm injury?


I hope not.


Vince probably gonna drop him fast if he is


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2019)

Alexa in them leather pants tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Alexa in them leather pants tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2019)

Alexa got caught laughing in the segment


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

The women’s Elimination Chamber Match is destined to be bad.  Too much unproven talent in the match.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've seen enough washed up guys tonight and I'm sick of Braun atm so I'm calling it a night.



Was trying to finish this coding course so I also had to finish up early. Will catch the highlights later.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Aw, coding.  Those were the good old days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Kuya said:


>


JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Good episode of Deal or no Deal.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!


you could see EC3 was trying to hide his boner the entire part that was just him and Bliss thirsting on him.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth has already main evented Mania so why he acting like he hasn't done it before.


 it was not legitimate as everyone agreed it was like him "stealing" his place and he has even been booked this way afterwards. he wasn't the main event more like the little guy that slip in and take the opportunity so this time he is the big thing. 
also it's not the same since in 2015 they informed him like 2 minutes before while here the main event s being built around him. and beating Brock at mania for the top title is something even roman hasn't done, it literally makes you the next big thing, way bigger than the guy that beat a tired reigns to get Brock's title. 




also it looks like the F5 actually killed him, not overseeing but like he got shot


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2019)

Jesus wrestling forum is toxic!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

The Becky doctor storyline is one of the dumbest storylines devised by wwe in recent memory.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

The agenda for Smackdown tonight doesn’t interest me.  I’m going to skip it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2019)

becky should do a promo and let ronda know that after jobbing to charlotte so many times that enough is enough!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

Raw needs Buddy Murphy to run in and beat down anyone who gets too close to Bliss


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Raw needs Buddy Murphy to run in and beat down anyone who gets too close to Bliss



vince will fire him if that happens


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Raw needs Buddy Murphy to run in and beat down anyone who gets too close to Bliss


Buddy in a storyline getting cucked would make him a really sympathetic babyface!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2019)

Bliss straight up saying she wants to see EC3's dick in front of everyone on on her little show should lead to Murphy's raw debut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2019)

they should have a live sex celebration


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2019)

Wwe is going to add Charlotte to that match..::and wwe wonder why they get no big moment anymore?!!! Just let her pin Ronda GOD! Vince is like clueless 
Also you all saw what happened to Drew!? The so called “Vince option” yeah that’s how he is gonna get booked under Vince because that’s how Vince books heels period.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2019)

Kuya said:


>



FAP FAP FAP FAP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

Seth hurt
Aj got a hernia 
Sasha is hurt which is why she didn't get tagged in last night


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

Damn for AJ. If the hernia is bad enough he'll miss mania since that can be 3 month no lifting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 5, 2019)

stupid dumbass WWE

if AJ is going to miss WM then they should push Almas and let him fight Daniel Bryan for the title

Seth is cursed an always gets injured during road to WM. Vince will take the retarded route and probably bring back an old timer to fight Brock instead of pushing the current talent


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn for AJ. If the hernia is bad enough he'll miss mania since that can be 3 month no lifting.


Injury angle to knock him out of Elimination Chamber tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Injury angle to knock him out of Elimination Chamber tonight?


Yeah. Have Joe, Almas, Bryan or Orton take him out then announce Rey v. Almas tonight or next week with the winner getting his spot.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2019)

*reads thread*

AJ has hernia? Jesus. This is why they need to let more talent get air time. The other guys are too gassed. Television shows + house shows is too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

I’m onboard with WAD.  Shake up the rosters now!  Do it tonight!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Arrest that hobbled fan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Everyone: Don't add Charlotte to the Becky/Rousey match
WWE: Creates an absolute bullshit injury/suspension angle to sneak Charlotte into the match anyways
Thank you Vince you senile fucking idiot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Silly for Becky to not go to the doctor.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

HHH should pedigree Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

HHH is babyface in some storylines.  Heel in others.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Great promo from HHH.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 5, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> stupid dumbass WWE
> 
> if AJ is going to miss WM then they should push Almas and let him fight Daniel Bryan for the title
> 
> Seth is cursed an always gets injured during road to WM. Vince will take the retarded route and probably bring back an old timer to fight Brock instead of pushing the current talent


 seth’s injury from what I heard isn’t a big deal but they seem to be playing safe with him. So they’ll rest him


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

If the goal is to put HHH over.  Then tonight was a big success.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias 

This is a good recap of Elias/JJ.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

The Usos are still the best tag team in the world.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Orton/Ali should be a good match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton/Ali should be a good match


Top rope rko?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

I really like Ali's ring gear. It's essentially a better version of Rollins's


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Top rope rko?


Possibly. Imagine a Reverse 450 into an RKO. Not even sure that's possible.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Good RKO fake out by Ali but Orton is too smart. Good match.
You called it @Rukia top rope RKO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Joe is playing it the smartest.
Hit and run attacks on his opponents while he stays fresh.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2019)

Lmao Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias Daniel Bryan will be the top babyface in the company soon at this rate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

The Iconics are so fucking annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

That women’s match sucked.  Everything else has been decent.  I hate that they have nothing for Asuka right now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

Nikki should have been on SD


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That women’s match sucked.  Everything else has been decent.  I hate that they have nothing for Asuka right now.



They should have Asuka mock Charlotte for acting all entitled because she's a Flair and then have Asuka make Charlotte tap out at Mania to avenge her loss last year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Rowen!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

I thought AJ had a hernia?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought AJ had a hernia?


Dave said it on WOR. He didn't say AJ was being taken out of the match or anything tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

WWE has a great deal with Fox Sports that is set to kick off in October. However, their dwindling ratings might be a huge concern and could cause them to lose their $1 billion deal.

Bryan Alvarez said on that if WWE doesn’t pull their ratings up for SmackDown Live then Fox is very likely to cancel them. In fact, he was very sure of that and based on the history of the business and television trends because it has happened before. WWE doesn’t need it to happen again.


Alvarez continued noting that someone sent him a list of Fox shows with the same ratings as SmackDown Live and they were all canceled. WWE needs to really step up the blue brand’s game and do something quick before things get out of hand. Because nothing is a sure thing on network television.

Do we believe Alvarez guys?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

I take everything he says with a pinch of salt, even if something in WWE goes well to good he always seems to be shitting on it.  I mean a lot of the times its deserved but sometimes not.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

ALL FAX NO PRINTER


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Orton is Mr. Reliable for WWE tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE has a great deal with Fox Sports that is set to kick off in October. However, their dwindling ratings might be a huge concern and could cause them to lose their $1 billion deal.
> 
> Bryan Alvarez said on that if WWE doesn’t pull their ratings up for SmackDown Live then Fox is very likely to cancel them. In fact, he was very sure of that and based on the history of the business and television trends because it has happened before. WWE doesn’t need it to happen again.
> 
> ...


I don’t know.  It seems more acceptable for sports to pull low ratings.  Look at college basketball, baseball, and occasionally college football.

WWE certainly doesn’t seem to be making a major effort to fix the ratings.  (Although they are definitely trotting out HHH and Vince more than usual.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know.  It seems more acceptable for sports to pull low ratings.  Look at college basketball, baseball, and occasionally college football.
> 
> WWE certainly doesn’t seem to be making a major effort to fix the ratings.  (Although they are definitely trotting out HHH and Vince more than usual.)



College basketball and football pulls in big ratings when it matters.

Nobody cares about baseball.

I don't see the comparison either.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

I just mean UFC does low numbers.  College football Penn State vs Minnesota would do low numbers. Xavier vs Seton Hall college basketball does low numbers.

I would think WWE can just coast into their agreed upon deal with their current numbers.  But they will need to improve once they get to Fox.  Probably need at least over 4 million viewers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Nikki should have been on SD


She hasn't yet been put on a brand IIRC


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

SD barring the Women's Tag Match was good. Seems Road Dogg took Elias's advice to heart


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Nikki should have been on SD


Is it even official.  Heavy Machinery has wrestled on both shows.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD barring the Women's Tag Match was good. Seems Road Dogg took Elias's advice to heart


That women’s match was trash.  And those are half the Elimination Chamber teams!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Even if it’s 4 Raw teams vs 2 SD teams.  I would have put Bliss and Mickie in there over the Iconics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Even if it’s 4 Raw teams vs 2 SD teams.  I would have put Bliss and Mickie in there over the Iconics.


Io and Kairi should've been given a spot. I'd really like to see more NXT people doing main roster cameos just like main roster people sometimes do NXT cameos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Io and Kairi should've been given a spot. I'd really like to see more NXT people doing main roster cameos just like main roster people sometimes do NXT cameos


I was campaigning for that on Twitter.  WWE is stubborn though.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2019)

i think The Usos are hall of famers, am i wrong?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Kuya said:


> i think The Usos are hall of famers, am i wrong?


No.  You are right.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

As much as the iwc loves the Revival. They aren’t in the same league as the Usos.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2019)

like there's only handful of other tag teams in history who have their resume and staying power imo

they might even be top 10 tag team of all time, or even top 7? they've evolved their characters several times

dudley boyz, edge and christian and hardey boyz are top 3

brothers of destruction are top tier, but i don't remember how long they were actually together as tag teams outside of random team ups. you've got hart foundation of course.

edit: Road Warriors of course too


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2019)

New Day as well, but yeah Usos underrated in terms of all time tag teams


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

Usos are better than New Day.  New Day couldn’t even beat them at the rap battle.  Never mind wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2019)

I remember the brand split started.  American Alpha had the belts.  And the Usos went heel.  And they just knocked it out of the park.  And they beat Jordan and Gable so bad those guys were never a viable tag team again!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Even if it’s 4 Raw teams vs 2 SD teams.  I would have put Bliss and Mickie in there over the Iconics.



Someone's got to be the joke squash.  Rather those two than Bliss getting it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2019)

Kuya said:


> i think The Usos are hall of famers, am i wrong?



Usos the most deserving HOF entry out of the whole Anoa'i family imo.  They basically carried the division for a few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Someone's got to be the joke squash.  Rather those two than Bliss getting it.


I just assume Bliss isn’t in there because she only just came back from her concussions.  And poor Mickie got dragged into it with her.

But Mickie might turn babyface.  It was interesting that she was a Kurt Angle supporter on Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Io and Kairi should've been given a spot. I'd really like to see more NXT people doing main roster cameos just like main roster people sometimes do NXT cameos



They would make the main roster teams look like crap tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 6, 2019)

I think this is the smoothest and most impactful I've ever seen this move hit.
Gonna have to watch 205 this weekend. Heard the main event was amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

My women’s matches for Mania:

Raw Women’s Championship - Ronda vs Becky
Smackdown Women’s Championship - Asuka vs Charlotte II
Women’s Tag Titles - Sasha and Bayley (c) vs Io and Kairi

Put together better women’s matches if you can!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Nah save Io and Kairi. They have a lot to do in NXT still.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Nah save Io and Kairi. They have a lot to do in NXT still.


Putting them in one match doesn’t have to equal a call up.  That’s wwe thinking.  They need to mix things up occasionally and operate outside of the box.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

I still want to remind you guys that Smackdown got swept at Survivor Series and nothing happened as a result.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

AEW trying to throw the bank at Randy Orton.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

Now that the story is out, I doubt they will sign up. But it would be cool if they did.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> AEW trying to throw the bank at Randy Orton.



I think Undertaker could also be the star AEW wants.

Taker vs Kenny Omega would be huge.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Undertaker can barely move and should just stay away from the ring. Every match has the possibility of damaging his legacy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

Why do people still ask for Taker matches when his last batch have all been disappointments?

Dude should have retired 5 years ago.



Rukia said:


> I still want to remind you guys that Smackdown got swept at Survivor Series and nothing happened as a result.


Wasn't Paige supposed to punish them or some shit according to commentary during Survivor Series? I dunno I didn't watch the follow up Smackdowns.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

I hope AEW proceeds with caution on the Orton deal. Impact signed multiple talents and flopped badly.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I hope AEW proceeds with caution on the Orton deal. Impact signed multiple talents and flopped badly.



Agreed, but I can't see Cody and co signing hogan, going on monday and claim that they'll destroy raw in weeks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2019)

Orton is fucking WWE for life and trying to sign him is pure stupidity. Do you realize how many wellness violations, rapes and sexual assaults Vince has covered up for him?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Agreed, but I can't see Cody and co signing hogan, going on monday and claim that they'll destroy raw in weeks.



I also remember the things they did before then too and worry honestly. Like their very first show where Hogan appeared was a hot mess. It was interesting but not worth the money.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2019)

Is he allowed to be "The Undertaker" if AEW gets him though?


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 6, 2019)

Whats the Overtaker doing in the Jaguar Zone!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Is he allowed to be "The Undertaker" if AEW gets him though?



He'd be The mortician.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2019)

The Overgiver


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Apparently lacy Evans got her daughter in black face on ig


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

AEW’s inability to sign people to exclusive contracts is kind of disappointing tbh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't they have a parade tomorrow


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't they have a parade tomorrow


I think so.  Probably going to announce Omega.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Apparently lacy Evans got her daughter in black face on ig


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW’s inability to sign people to exclusive contracts is kind of disappointing tbh.


They haven't signed a tv deal yet, give it time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

That’s going to be important.  If you can watch all of their talent wrestle for cheap in lesser promotions; it’s going to hurt ticket sales and diminish them.

That’s why wwe had to change their nxt uk policy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Apparently lacy Evans got her daughter in black face on ig


I mean her gimmick is that she's this 1950s poster girl of white american values.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW’s inability to sign people to exclusive contracts is kind of disappointing tbh.



I don't think they want to have exclusives for now though.  Keeping people not exclusive might help them get deals with NJPW and others in their view.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> like there's only handful of other tag teams in history who have their resume and staying power imo
> 
> they might even be top 10 tag team of all time, or even top 7? they've evolved their characters several times
> 
> ...



I think the New Age Outlaws for their first run, basically carrying the tag team division until the Dudleys, Hardy Boyz and E&C came into their own too.


Also going back to The Undertaker talk from few posts back.  It seems Mark Calloway has removed WWE references to his few social network sites


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Dave on the air yesterday: aj has a hernia!  Dave a fucking fraud


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Is that Blackface or is it just shitty attempt at a cartoon character face from 2016?



WhatADrag said:


> Dave on the air yesterday: aj has a hernia!  Dave a fucking fraud



I'm certain someone in WWE is feeding him false information.  From what I heard he used to be accurate about 90% of the time in the day until Vince did a "Change everything 30s before start of show."


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

Dave getting trolled lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think the New Age Outlaws for their first run, basically carrying the tag team division until the Dudleys, Hardy Boyz and E&C came into their own too.
> 
> 
> Also going back to The Undertaker talk from few posts back.  It seems Mark Calloway has removed WWE references to his few social network sites



La Resistance, Brood, APA, Kendrick and London, MnM and Mexicools also deserve mention.

Wait, Undertaker going to AEW perhaps?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2019)

AEW needs some color on their roster. It's all white guys and white girls lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Dave on the air yesterday: aj has a hernia!  Dave a fucking fraud


Dave is like 0-10 in getting his news straight this last few months. Guess his source in WWE finally decided to start trolling him with fake info for laughs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AEW needs some color on their roster. It's all white guys and white girls lol



anyone but jay lethal


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dave is like 0-10 in getting his news straight this last few months. Guess his soure in WWE finally decided to start trolling him with fake info for laughs.



dave must have pissed off vince real bad


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Wasn't Dave's source in the WWE jericho


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

Smackdown ratings are the lowest of2019 so far. Makes sense with SOTU I guess. 

Fox also now saying that Smackdown on Friday nights is "short term." Lol


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> La Resistance, Brood, APA, Kendrick and London, MnM and Mexicools also deserve mention.
> 
> Wait, Undertaker going to AEW perhaps?



Brood were mentioned in post I commented on.  I mean E&C + Hardys are 4 of the 5 members. Gangrel was more singles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

Man I never could enjoy La Resistance. They held the tag titles all the time kinda during the start of the dead tag division era for RAW and none of the members ever really stood out to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

Except for Rob Conway's sick ass theme he had,


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2019)

You jobbers talk about the 90's tag division and don't mention The Rock & Sock connection.

You deserve the shitty RAWs Vince gives you


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AEW needs some color on their roster. It's all white guys and white girls lol


AEW is not a destination for women’s wrestling yet.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man I never could enjoy La Resistance. They held the tag titles all the time kinda during the start of the dead tag division era for RAW and none of the members ever really stood out to me.



My issue with La Resistance was that they were only brought into the main roster because of "Must hate on people who are against Iraq war, like the French." and not because the two were ready, or hell even French.  WWE were far too transparent with them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2019)

Undertaker might be gone from the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You jobbers talk about the 90's tag division and don't mention The Rock & Sock connection.
> 
> You deserve the shitty RAWs Vince gives you



never liked foley tbh


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

Rene Dupre and Cena feud


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

What injury report is Meltzer talking about?  This sounds like complete bullshit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> My issue with La Resistance was that they were only brought into the main roster because of "Must hate on people who are against Iraq war, like the French." and not because the two were ready, or hell even French.  WWE were far too transparent with them.



I'll do you one better.

Muhammad Hassan.
The dude was of Arab descent but born in America and berated America for the racism he experienced after 9/11 even though he was U.S. citizen at birth.

The heat he got was unreal.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'll do you one better.
> 
> Muhammad Hassan.
> The dude was of Arab descent but born in America and berated America for the racism he experienced after 9/11 even though he was U.S. citizen at birth.
> ...



Hassan was the true face we needed but did not deserve.  Then they spoiled him by making him go Arab Terrorist same day London was hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> never liked foley tbh


this why you're called The Drunk.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2019)

^^^^

I Just watched this.
Look the disgust and the faces and heels in the ring.

RACISM.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

What is he even doing?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> My issue with La Resistance was that they were only brought into the main roster because of "Must hate on people who are against Iraq war, like the French." and not because the two were ready, or hell even French.  WWE were far too transparent with them.


yea it was all just for current outrage and shock heat that didn't really amount to anything in the end for any of them.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rene Dupre and Cena feud


Was wack af


----------



## pat pat (Feb 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> My issue with La Resistance was that they were only brought into the main roster because of "*Must hate on people who are against Iraq war, like the French*." and not because the two were ready, or hell even French.  WWE were far too transparent with them.


 and now in 2019, how are Americans looking for doing the Irak war? like stupid idiots with too much powers in their hands! 
that's why you shouldn't mix politics with your content, wwe does it in such a dumb way


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

I always see Hassan getting a lot of love from wrestling fans.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

Hassan is so good he got JBL over as a babyface.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> ^ (use bro) that was legendary


But wasn't it just Cena beating Dupree's ass every week for like a year?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> But wasn't it just Cena beating Dupree's ass every week for like a year?


And look where he went after that

Greatest of all time


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You jobbers talk about the 90's tag division and don't mention The Rock & Sock connection.
> 
> You deserve the shitty RAWs Vince gives you



loved Rock & Sock connection, but they aren't even a top 20 tag team all time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 6, 2019)

only the Dudley Boyz, Hardy Boyz and Edge and Christian have more title reigns than the Usos who have 5 title reigns along with the New Age Outlaws.

Usos are def all time greats. They are top 7 all-time for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

LA Peeps:

Free tickets for Fighting with My Family available at the Grove tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2019)

Imagine not putting the Sky Pirates in the chamber.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> loved Rock & Sock connection, but they aren't even a top 20 tag team all time



You smoke too much.

They had the highest rated segment in RAW history. "Rock, this is your life." *8.4 rating*


----------



## Raiden (Feb 6, 2019)

I love that King and JR and into the segment.

EDIT:

Yo 7:20-7:46


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2019)

If nothing else good happens at Mania i really hope Becky"the man" Lynch goes over 

those videos are legendary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You smoke too much.
> 
> They had the highest rated segment in RAW history. "Rock, this is your life." *8.4 rating*



They had a super high peak, but how long did they stay together and how many times did they wrestle for or win the titles? Rock are Mankind are just 2 legendary greats that briefly teamed up.

And I don't smoke too much. I smoke just enough, everyday


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hmm september of 99 and right before survivor series 99 and of course they tagged at WM 20


----------



## Kuya (Feb 7, 2019)

Rock was also going for the main title i think too around that time


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah him and Austin were in a program with triple h over the title


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'll do you one better.
> 
> Muhammad Hassan.
> The dude was of Arab descent but born in America and berated America for the racism he experienced after 9/11 even though he was U.S. citizen at birth.
> ...


The other thing I wanted to say.  Jim Johnston was a fucking genius!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The other thing I wanted to say.  Jim Johnston was a fucking genius!



Another thing to hate Vince on. Basically firing him for the new band. Not that they're terrible but Jim deserves better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Another thing to hate Vince on. Basically firing him for the new band. Not that they're terrible but Jim deserves better.



Damn after 32 years too smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Another thing to hate Vince on. Basically firing him for the new band. Not that they're terrible but Jim deserves better.


Yeah the new guys aren't terrible per se but the average quality of Jim's songs >>> the average quality of CFO$'s. And yeah they have made some bangers but Jim's bangers shit on theirs, not to mention so many people have generic AF CAW themes nowadays. Even back then jobbers still had unique and distinct themes to them.
And then there's the looping. I'm not saying Jim was   innocent from this too but my God the looping is a 1000x more noticeable in CFO$'s songs than Jim's. Once you've heard the first 45ish seconds you've heard the whole damn thing.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm not saying Jim was   innocent from this too but my God the looping is a 1000x more noticeable in CFO$'s songs than Jim's. Once you've heard the first 45ish seconds you've heard the whole damn thing.



The looping yes that's a major one.  Take Glorious Domination, it shows they have talent, huge bucket of it.  But damn it's also as if they got the chorus down and Vince came in and said "That's good enough dammit!" and they couldn't put in a couple of verses.  Same with Southern Proud but at least there's one verse.  Should have got CFO$ and Jim to work together I'm certain there would have been a few greats out of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2019)

rock n sock connection is not even a valid tag team its all for novelty and feud progression.

they didn't even last that long and they were back at each others throat after the break up lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



GOAT Arab wrestler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah, Rock and Sock connection are def not top 20 tag teams all time. They were solo guys that teamed up briefly. Brothers of Destruction are more tag team than them since they've been teaming up randomly for like 20 yrs.

Wild Samoans, Legion of Doom, Fabulous Freebirds... those are pure tag teams who belong in the top 20 list

Would you consider The Shield for a top 20 tag team? or are they just a stable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Yeah, Rock and Sock connection are def not top 20 tag teams all time. They were solo guys that teamed up briefly. Brothers of Destruction are more tag team than them since they've been teaming up randomly for like 20 yrs.
> 
> Wild Samoans, Legion of Doom, Fabulous Freebirds... those are pure tag teams who belong in the top 20 list
> 
> Would you consider The Shield for a top 20 tag team? or are they just a stable.


Just a stable.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)

Sd had like 3000 people at a live tv attendance lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Sd had like 3000 people at a live tv attendance lmao


Becky Lynch is not a draw.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch is not a draw.


Draws don't exist anymore.

It's only hardcore fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The looping yes that's a major one.  Take Glorious Domination, it shows they have talent, huge bucket of it.  But damn it's also as if they got the chorus down and Vince came in and said "That's good enough dammit!" and they couldn't put in a couple of verses.  Same with Southern Proud but at least there's one verse.  Should have got CFO$ and Jim to work together I'm certain there would have been a few greats out of it.



I think the best example of your "THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH DAMMIT" theory is actually Sasha's theme. It actually does have a second verse originally... but during her entrance after the first verse, it awkwardly loops back into the chorus and then into the first verse again. It makes me unreasonably angry every time. CFO$ are hit or miss for me, but like a lot of things in this company, I can't entirely get mad at them for their hands are probably tied due to Vince's barely-constrained lack of respect for the audience.

Anyway... saw this posted on Twitter. Hope I'm not Slowpoking, but I don't feel like checking the thread


Pat the homie gonna be showin' up a lot more. Excellent. 
Twits BTFO because they can't handle casters with personality.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> And look where he went after that
> 
> Greatest of all time


But look what happened to Dupree.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Draws don't exist anymore.
> 
> It's only hardcore fans



Generally you're right, but I personally think that's only partially true.
Draws totally exist when it's convenient. WWE can point to certain guys and the numbers they pull when they want to try to silence criticism of what they do... it's just for 99% of the roster, the company isn't interested in the notion OF superstars that can make or break shows any more.

Heck, apparently Reigns is running a real danger of being bit by the acting bug. _The one guy they were fully behind to the point of trying to meme him into popularity for 4 years_ is in his first movie. If this ends up being the start of something, I wonder if that'll just break Vince entirely. 

"NO MORE PUSHES, DAMMIT!"


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I love that King and JR and into the segment.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yo 7:20-7:46


Was this the birth of Rock's poontang pie catchphrase? lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Generally you're right, but I personally think that's only partially true.
> Draws totally exist when it's convenient. WWE can point to certain guys and the numbers they pull when they want to try to silence criticism of what they do... it's just for 99% of the roster, the company isn't interested in the notion OF superstars that can make or break shows any more.
> 
> Heck, apparently Reigns is running a real danger of being bit by the acting bug. _The one guy they were fully behind to the point of trying to meme him into popularity for 4 years_ is in his first movie. If this ends up being the start of something, I wonder if that'll just break Vince entirely.
> ...


Feel like if Roman dips to Hollywood then Vince will 50/50 the fuck out of the show more than ever before.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Generally you're right, but I personally think that's only partially true.
> Draws totally exist when it's convenient. WWE can point to certain guys and the numbers they pull when they want to try to silence criticism of what they do... it's just for 99% of the roster, the company isn't interested in the notion OF superstars that can make or break shows any more.
> 
> Heck, apparently Reigns is running a real danger of being bit by the acting bug. _The one guy they were fully behind to the point of trying to meme him into popularity for 4 years_ is in his first movie. If this ends up being the start of something, I wonder if that'll just break Vince entirely.
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> Draws don't exist anymore.
> 
> It's only hardcore fans


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2019)

^^What did he mean by this?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Becky might not be considered a draw right now, but shes the hottest wrestler in the world so it would be silly to go backwards on the only thing on the roster that works.




Not saying you're wrong, but numbers do rise and fall in conjunction with the presence of, like, 3 guys. Whether that's artificially produced is another discussion, but that it happens is just... something that happens I'unno what to tell you.

But yeah, the Becky thing shouldn't stop because of 1 or 2 bad ratings. One of the things that would frustrate me endlessly about this product is their tendency to drop ass when something didn't give them immediately results. The audience didn't fall to the low 2 mills in a matter of weeks. That shit took years. Logically, they won't rise in that amount of time either. I wonder if they'll figure that out in time for Fox....


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but numbers do rise and fall in conjunction with the presence of, like, 3 guys. Whether that's artificially produced is another discussion, but that it happens is just... something that happens I'unno what to tell you.
> 
> But yeah, the Becky thing shouldn't stop because of 1 or 2 bad ratings. One of the things that would frustrate me endlessly about this product is their tendency to drop ass when something didn't give them immediately results. The audience didn't fall to the low 2 mills in a matter of weeks. That shit took years. Logically, they won't rise in that amount of time either. I wonder if they'll figure that out in time for Fox....


Yeah. They always drop shit when it doesn't work with the numbers unless it was their idea, then they keep pushing it.

But I feel like they believe in Becky. As you said the results aren't her fault its the history over the last few years booking.
No one is a draw but that isn't the wrestlers's fault. It's the company itself. 
Wonder where we will be in a year with Becky stardom


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not saying you're wrong, but numbers do rise and fall in conjunction with the presence of, like, 3 guys. Whether that's artificially produced is another discussion, but that it happens is just... something that happens I'unno what to tell you.
> 
> But yeah, the Becky thing shouldn't stop because of 1 or 2 bad ratings. One of the things that would frustrate me endlessly about this product is their tendency to drop ass when something didn't give them immediately results. The audience didn't fall to the low 2 mills in a matter of weeks. That shit took years. Logically, they won't rise in that amount of time either. I wonder if they'll figure that out in time for Fox....


Yea it takes time for something like this to become big. Shit is not going to happen overnight.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

WWE going back to Saudi Arabia in May!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

LA Peeps:

Go see Fighting with my Family at the Arclight!
Q&A to follow with WWE Superstar Paige!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



Guy's gimmick get's the reaction it was made for though due to circumstance recieves backlash isn't what Vince wants, guy get's released for "reasons".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 7, 2019)

Damn. Kenny with AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Kenny with AEW.


I think it is a mistake.  But if AEW becomes the #1 wrestling promotion in the world.  I will admit that I was wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2019)

lol



WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Kenny with AEW.



Was that their big surprise, btw?
If so... a little disappointing. Not because of anything to do with Ken himself, just that most people (I'd like to think) knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think it is a mistake.  But if AEW becomes the #1 wrestling promotion in the world.  I will admit that I was wrong.


Lol what? If AEW reaches prime TNA status with him as the Number1 he will be regarded as the GOAT. Infact if he retired today he would easily be in the top10, his legacy is cemented. AEW can do more for him than WWE can and AJ is living proof of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Generally you're right, but I personally think that's only partially true.
> Draws totally exist when it's convenient. WWE can point to certain guys and the numbers they pull when they want to try to silence criticism of what they do... it's just for 99% of the roster, the company isn't interested in the notion OF superstars that can make or break shows any more.
> 
> Heck, apparently Reigns is running a real danger of being bit by the acting bug. _The one guy they were fully behind to the point of trying to meme him into popularity for 4 years_ is in his first movie. If this ends up being the start of something, I wonder if that'll just break Vince entirely.
> ...



I bet if Reigns goes into acting (assuming he survives the cancer) Vince is basically going to put a damn clause in the contracts of no acting career.  I mean it's only a few years since Cena first got the acting bug.

Seriously things like this is why he seems reluctant to push people.  As soon as he does they fuck off.  I mean I don't blame them but still.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 8, 2019)

Whatever plastic surgery she got ruined Paige's face


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Whatever plastic surgery she got ruined Paige's face


Paige looked bad in that little video clip from earlier.  Sometimes she looks good.  Sometimes she goes way overboard with the lipstick.

As far as plastic surgery is concerned.  I think she occasionally looks puffy and swollen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 8, 2019)

People in here actually thinking Omega would sign with WWE when his best friends are creating their own fed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)

Young Bucks should have signed too if that offer I read about was real.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 8, 2019)

AEW!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2019)

OMFG the conference was absolutely dope! 
double or nothing is already almost sold out, 12k tickets gone with the presales already :fact 2k remaining ahaha 
it is certainly sold out as of now! wow they looked huge in that conference


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)

The press conference was amateurish.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Whatever plastic surgery she got ruined Paige's face



Nah that's not plastic surgery,  just the average amount of make up that certain groups of women from East of Englan put on when going out.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



I wonder what the reaction would be if he had a surprise return to either main roster or NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)

NJPW might want to scale back their US invasion now that Omega is gone.  They had disappointing numbers for their last three shows.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2019)

What did AEW announce at the press conference? Any more ppvs this year?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn. Kenny with AEW.





best decision in his life


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> What did AEW announce at the press conference? Any more ppvs this year?



I think the sum of it was. Water is wet, the sky is blue and we signed Omega too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Paige looked bad in that little video clip from earlier.  Sometimes she looks good.  Sometimes she goes way overboard with the lipstick.
> 
> As far as plastic surgery is concerned.  I think she occasionally looks puffy and swollen.



why the fuck did Paige went with plastic surgery anyway? she's really pretty without it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I bet if Reigns goes into acting (assuming he survives the cancer) Vince is basically going to put a damn clause in the contracts of no acting career.  I mean it's only a few years since Cena first got the acting bug.
> 
> Seriously things like this is why he seems reluctant to push people.  As soon as he does they fuck off.  I mean I don't blame them but still.



Hmm, just thinking but if Roman will be the only member of the Shield who is in a film that's not direct to video.  Ambrose was in 12 Rounds 3 and Rollins was in Sharknado 4, though guessing in a limited appearance probably because the director found out he could only sell for a few minutes before no selling the shark bite and hitting a shark with a superplex followed by a Falcon's Arrow for a close two in a half.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, just thinking but if Roman will be the only member of the Shield who is in a film that's not direct to video.  Ambrose was in 12 Rounds 3 and Rollins was in Sharknado 4, though guessing in a limited appearance probably because the director found out he could only sell for a few minutes before no selling the shark bite and hitting a shark with a superplex followed by a Falcon's Arrow for a close two in a half.




wtf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 8, 2019)

I hope AEW only has one weekly show

keeping up with Raw, SD and NXT is already a lot. I don't have time for 205live or NXTUK. Imagine if NXT Japan really happens


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2019)

Yeah they definitely better not get carried away. One show is good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2019)

What the fuck is prime TNA status?

Ban him.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


young bucks got molested.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What the fuck is prime TNA status?
> 
> Ban him.


2006-2008 when it was the superior company to wwe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> 2006-2008 when it was the superior company to wwe



True until Russo, Hogan, Bishoff, ect started to run rampant on the company....... now I feel sad. 

How the fuck did Dixie end up with the usual suspects that gave AOL the ammunition to sell off WCW to be in TNA's power positions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2019)

wwe can't even let their talent do a package piledriver 

its like they don't trust their talent to do this shit. its insulting tbh


----------



## pat pat (Feb 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wwe can't even let their talent do a package piledriver
> 
> its like they don't trust their talent to do this shit. its insulting tbh


they did it on the bucks on the stage


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they did it on the bucks on the stage



i know. that's why its embarrassing that WWE doesn't allow any of their talent do any moves such as this because reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True until Russo, Hogan, Bishoff, ect started to run rampant on the company....... now I feel sad.
> 
> How the fuck did Dixie end up with the usual suspects that gave AOL the ammunition to sell off WCW to be in TNA's power positions.


bad karma. she must have did someone wrong prior to this.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone watch NJPW on AXS?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2019)

Would you say that Okada & Tanahashi are the Cena and Roman of NJPW?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wwe can't even let their talent do a package piledriver
> 
> its like they don't trust their talent to do this shit. its insulting tbh


Mia Yim does a package piledriver finisher.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> 2006-2008 when it was the superior company to wwe


So if AEW reaches TNA prime status this makes Kenny Omega the greatest of all time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 8, 2019)

With Cody, Kenny, Bucks, and others no longer "Bullet CLub" is it considered to be dead now?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So if AEW reaches TNA prime status this makes Kenny Omega the greatest of all time?


uuuh what?

They're already doing better than TNA by getting their name out there and making themselves relevant. Also helps the backers for AEW have way more money than what TNA's had.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2019)

They aren’t doing better than TNA already.  That’s simply not true.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They aren’t doing better than TNA already.  That’s simply not true.


tna was probably on public access when it first started. they will probably bypass that and get a decent tv deal already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2019)

So they are testing the waters out for the intergender matches then.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So if AEW reaches TNA prime status this makes Kenny Omega the greatest of all time?


Yes it does. He's the GOAT Gaijin in japan history, he's had 3/7 of the greatest matches of all time, he's had the greatest rivalry of all time, leader of a top3 faction all time, do i need to continue? 

I guess he has to win the rumble and hold a title that's debatably not even in the top10 for most prestigious right now.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i know. that's why its embarrassing that WWE doesn't allow any of their talent do any moves such as this because reasons


 but they still let Nia wrestle they are full of shit! 




What  they are doing to Ambrose is a shame to no one but themselves! He is one of the biggest star of these years. He is a shield guy! FUCK WWE! Fuck Vince 
I hope he goes to AEW and become a huge ducking star and make them shit on themselves like Cody did!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes it does. He's the GOAT Gaijin in japan history, he's had 3/7 of the greatest matches of all time, he's had the greatest rivalry of all time, leader of a top3 faction all time, do i need to continue?
> 
> I guess he has to win the rumble and hold a title that's debatably not even in the top10 for most prestigious right now.


No but half the shit you said isn't even true 


You sound 12


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> uuuh what?
> 
> They're already doing better than TNA by getting their name out there and making themselves relevant. Also helps the backers for AEW have way more money than what TNA's had.


Are you even reading what kiss what's his name even saying


You are having a totally different argument  with me for some reason


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> No but half the shit you said isn't even true
> 
> 
> You sound 12


Everything i said is concrete fact. Maybe BC/The Elite being a top3 stable all time is debatable but it's not a reach.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

The Usos are better than the Young Bucks, Kisame.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Rey Mysterio more of a goat than Kenny Omega is.

Is Kenny even better than Jericho


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rey Mysterio more of a goat than Kenny Omega is.
> 
> Is Kenny even better than Jericho


No.  Kenny is off to a good start.  Looks the part and has achieved really well.  But did so at the AAA level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No.  Kenny is off to a good start.  Looks the part and has achieved really well.  But did so at the AAA level.


Yeah I agree.

Kissmeltzer over here making Kenny easy to hate tho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> Kissmeltzer over here making Kenny easy to hate tho.


This is kind of related.

But AEW fans really need to sit down.  All of these rumors about wwe guys going to AEW.  All of this boasting about AEW saving wrestling.  The AEW diehards are turning people against AEW before they have even had a show!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is kind of related.
> 
> But AEW fans really need to sit down.  All of these rumors about wwe guys going to AEW.  All of this boasting about AEW saving wrestling.  The AEW diehards are turning people against AEW before they have even had a show!


Sound like the Lakers fans every offseason.

"Yeah we are going to get Lebron, Paul George, and Lenord! Then we will go to the finals!"

Gets Lebron, Micheal Beasley, and Mcgee.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Yeah, so learn from the Lakers!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 9, 2019)

Wwe will regret what they are doing now to Ambrose. Not taking off cody’s gold hat gimmick caused AEW to be born 
Their next mistake is Ambrose


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2019)

The GOAT gaijin isn't kenny omega its Scott Norton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rey Mysterio more of a goat than Kenny Omega is.
> 
> Is Kenny even better than Jericho


Rey Mysterio was a failure as the top guy. Jericho is well regarded for his longevity but once again he never was a headline.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No.  Kenny is off to a good start.  Looks the part and has achieved really well.  But did so at the AAA level.


Omega turned down Lesnar/Cena money with full CC from the WWE. If Vince is willing to offer that, any of that snazzy "did it in a small pond" talk is out of the window. Omega has been the best total package wrestler in the world for 3 years, Austin lasted how long again?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

It doesn’t matter if only 25% of the fans saw that run.  That’s the argument I am trying to make.  I’m in here writing over a thousand posts about wrestling.  I am a paying subscriber of wrestling content.  And I have watched three Kenny Omega matches; that’s it.

That’s why you can’t call him the greatest.  It’s like saying some undiscovered planet is the most beautiful planet in the universe.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It doesn’t matter if only 25% of the fans saw that run.  That’s the argument I am trying to make.  I’m in here writing over a thousand posts about wrestling.  I am a paying subscriber of wrestling content.  And I have watched three Kenny Omega matches; that’s it.
> 
> That’s why you can’t call him the greatest.  It’s like saying some undiscovered planet is the most beautiful planet in the universe.


Ric Flair is undoubtedly the GOAT, how many people today seen his NWA run when it happened live?


He's singularly responsible for getting Khan to back AEW, that means he drew over a billion.

He's had the greatest rivalry of all time, that means he knows how to tell a story.

He's had 3/7 of the greatest matches ever, that means he's a gifted technician.

Vince offered him a contract that Cena, Rock, and Austin never got, that means he's held in the same regard as the greatest draws in history by the "boss of the business".

He checks every box. The only box he doesn't check is "Muh dubdubE".


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

I’m old.  I watched a lot of Ric Flair.  

I mean I get your point.  But it’s not a good example for me personally.

Anyway, we don’t agree.  We have been arguing about this for months.  You haven’t swayed me at all and I obviously haven’t swayed you.


I do think it will be a shame if someday we are talking about Omega in the WWE and we are saying things like “I wish he had come sooner before he was past his prime.”


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Rey Mysterio more of a goat than Kenny Omega is.
> 
> Is Kenny even better than Jericho



Yeah, he killed someone too


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia and Drag are salty because Omega turn downed Vince pathetic offer


----------



## Raiden (Feb 9, 2019)

Probably didn't help at all that he saw Dean leave .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Probably didn't help at all that he saw Dean leave .


I’m sure he had already made up his mind.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2019)

Dean getting squashed by Nia is the most embarassing, disgusting, disrepectful and the shittiest treatment you’d get from Vince for leaving the company. 

What a petty old asshole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

The offer had to have been 5/year with full creative control. Im not going to try and speculate the merch agreement.

The Bucks were offered 1/year with the ability to continue being the elite, and an opt out after 6months if they didn't approve of their booking.


To say they're big fish in a small pond is a joke when Vince is ready to throw more at them than the homegrown stars he created.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean getting squashed by Nia is the most embarassing, disgusting, disrepectful and the shittiest treatment you’d get from Vince for leaving the company.
> 
> What a petty old asshole.


No Dean better win.  Nia is a heel.  So Nia can be strong and throw Dean around for a couple of minutes.  But she should sell the fuck out of all of his offense and eat a dirty deeds to end the match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Is Fighting with my Family going to be the most successful WWE studios film ever?  Box office-wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

My tag team champions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Fighting with my Family going to be the most successful WWE studios film ever?  Box office-wise.


IDK. Might challenge The Marine. or the Elf movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

Good reviews.  Cameo from the Rock.  Solid advertising.  No real competition that particular weekend.  (Alita maybe.)

I see no reason it can’t surprise with an opening of $20-30m.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

I have discovered that when you sit at the bar and order food and drinks.  Your check is never right.  It’s easy to get one and sometimes even two or three drinks for free.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have discovered that when you sit at the bar and order food and drinks.  Your check is never right.  It’s easy to get one and sometimes even two or three drinks for free.


Keep that a secret.

Bought like 8 mixed drinks last night and if i didn't spend money on touch tunes I would have barely spent anything


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

No worries.  Been keeping it a secret longer than certain thread regulars have been alive.  

It’s just been really evident lately!  Wow.  These bartenders don’t pay attention!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No worries.  Been keeping it a secret longer than certain thread regulars have been alive.
> 
> It’s just been really evident lately!  Wow.  These bartenders don’t pay attention!


You're cool for an old man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2019)

People fucking lined up to see Kairi in Massachusetts today!  Nxt has their new Bayley!!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2019)

I bet the Japanese/Asians in NXT would be the next "4 HW"

Kairi Sane / Io Shirai / Mia Yim / Xia Li


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm happy.
> 
> This ^ (use bro) need to know tho
> 
> ...


Okada, Tana, Stone cold, rock, flair, and Hogan are above him, the rest are not.

And it's a damn shame you have guys like Benoit, Jericho and Mysterio on the list but you forget Bret Hart.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Okada, Tana, Stone cold, rock, flair, and Hogan are above him, the rest are not.
> 
> And it's a damn shame you have guys like Benoit, Jericho and Mysterio on the list but you forget Bret Hart.


Bret above him too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Bret above him too


Cena? I'd say so.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cena? I'd say so.


Yes, Cena as well.

Flair
Okada
Tana
Hogan
SCSA
Rock
Hogan
Bret
Cena
Omega

That's a solid top10, i think you can make a case for Omega being better than Rock, Cena, Bret, and Okada but it would be tough.

If AEW gets greater than or equal to the popularity of prime TNA then it's no doubt he'll finish as the GOAT. And im sure he'll do a victory lap at Rumble and put over Rollins or Cole a few years down the line at WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes, Cena as well.
> 
> Flair
> Okada
> ...


Omega above AJ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

I have to make a case for a guy who carried wwe over the past decade when that's never been done before?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

What the hell is a prime TNA? They hit one million views like 2 times


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm happy.
> 
> This ^ (use bro) need to know tho
> 
> ...



hahaha most of those you mentioned are has beens and are no longer wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> hahaha most of those you mentioned are has beens and are no longer wrestling.


I would hope 90 year old ric flair would stop wrestling by now


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2019)

Obviously Drag is still living in the past when he can’t open up to current talent that matters.

TNA lmao no one watches that shit anymore and they have a joke of a roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

If you gonna troll and be an active member like you you used too at least switch up the Avy and name combo 

That snl skit happened three years ago


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2019)

Lol Drag

No ones taking away the accomplishments of those old timers you mentioned. 

But telling us that Omega and the Bucks are not goood enough is stupid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Obviously Drag is still living in the past when he can’t open up to current talent that matters.
> 
> TNA lmao no one watches that shit anymore and they have a joke of a roster.


Honestly Jake.  AEW looks a lot like TNA or ROH to me.  I hope they have some good talent we have never heard of to showcase.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

AEW was able to get Steen ?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Omega above AJ?


It's not even debatable at this point.


Omega is a much bigger draw and he's had the better matches.

AJ doesn't have a signature rivalry and his greatest work came from the X division in TNA(bottom of the card). Aj is the better technician but he's not above Omega in terms of total package.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I have to make a case for a guy who carried wwe over the past decade when that's never been done before?


 I said a case could be made for Omega being the better total package than those four, not the other way around, learn how to read and stop worrying about posting emojies idiot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

lmao @ this discussion. More people know who Baron Corbin is than fucking Kenny Omega.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

I bet AEW won’t ever reach death of WCW numbers tbh. To me, that’s the absolute bare minimum of being a legitimate number two promotion in the US. To say Omega is the goat by accomplishing something fucking Jeff Jarrett was able to do is hilarious.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Imagine being such a Meltzer loving tool that you actually believe Kenny Omega is the best in the world for the last three years, when motherfuckin Trevor Lee has been CWF mid atlantic heavyweight champion for 1200 days, the best babyface on the planet and dragging five star matches out of 400 lbs North Carolina redneck luchadors.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Kenny Omega’s greatest accomplishment will be buttfucking Ibushi and the AEW tranny in a triple threat match and then having Meltzer giving it seven stars.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

For The Elite, their greatest accomplishment was drawing 10000 fans by booking the most loaded Indy card possible and flying in main eventers from the actual number two wrestling promotion on the planet while promoting it all over the world through YouTube to billions of possible viewers.

Jerry Lawler drew 10000 fans in Memphis every Tuesday night for thirty years by existing and wrestling ninja turtles and guys cosplaying Nazis and the Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Hulk Hogan carried the 500 lbs immobile dying corpse of Andre the Giant to the most iconic and historic match in the history of professional wrestling while drawing 90,000 fans to The Pontiac Silverdome.

Supposed “worldwide superstar” Kenny Omega still wrestles Will Ospreay in front of 200 people in high school gyms.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao @ this discussion. More people know who Baron Corbin is than fucking Kenny Omega.


This is true.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Omega has maybe 25,000 superfans worldwide that show up to all of his big events.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Hulk Hogan’s WCW contract not only gave him full creative control, it gave him full creative control over other people. It also paid him $500k per ppv appearance and he got a cut of everyone’s merchandise. Even Omega’s make believe fake contract offer from WWE doesn’t have half the perks Hogan had. 

Kenny Omega signed a 4 year contract to a fed that probably won’t even exist in 3 years when the Khans suddenly realize they’re paying fucking Brandi Rhodes millions of dollars to make t-shirts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

This company is so fucking lazy.  Essentially what they are doing here is giving us the chamber match the Tuesday before the PPV.  Are they really that creatively bankrupt??


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Eddie Guerrero was such a great promo and performer he made people believe that he could actually be attracted to Chyna.

Kenny Omega can’t even speak like a normal non-autistic person.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

AEW’s great and amazing future Ace is Adam Page.

No, seriously.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This company is so fucking lazy.  Essentially what they are doing here is giving us the chamber match the Tuesday before the PPV.  Are they really that creatively bankrupt??



I think it's Vince's mind moving in literal circles. Only match he approved or the one he approved of the most.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Despite all his supposed accomplishments and being involved in all those six star matches...

...Kenny Omega is still best known for wrestling an 8 year old girl.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hulk Hogan’s WCW contract not only gave him full creative control, it gave him full creative control over other people. It also paid him $500k per ppv appearance and he got a cut of everyone’s merchandise. Even Omega’s make believe fake contract offer from WWE doesn’t have half the perks Hogan had.
> 
> Kenny Omega signed a 4 year contract to a fed that probably won’t even exist in 3 years when the Khans suddenly realize they’re paying fucking Brandi Rhodes millions of dollars to make t-shirts.


Hogan was 675k minimum per PPV appearance + 15% gate and 50% of his merch if you want to act like you have a clue on what you're talking about.


Omega turned down 5+/year with full creative control from Vince. Hogan never had full CC under the WWE. You can talk all that shit you want but vince is saying Omega is as valuable to him as Cena or Brock and Omega increased his value by turning that offer down. You're a sad panda.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

lol Omega still ain’t shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Just gonna chill out and wait for the XFL tbh.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Bob Stoops coaching Dallas


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

AEW will shock everyone with it's women's division. They'll be the biggest attraction to the show a year from now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW will shock everyone with it's women's division. They'll be the biggest attraction to the show a year from now.


I thought Omega was supposed to be the big draw? Now its the women who'll do it?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost with the facts got dayum


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This company is so fucking lazy.  Essentially what they are doing here is giving us the chamber match the Tuesday before the PPV.  Are they really that creatively bankrupt??


yes and you betcha.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW will shock everyone with it's women's division. They'll be the biggest attraction to the show a year from now.


we have seen no evidence of that.  Now you are totally speculating and talking nonsense.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Ghost with the facts got dayum


He didn't have a fact, he was wrong on every number he brought up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I thought Omega was supposed to be the big draw? Now its the women who'll do it?



You guys started this anti Omega circlejerk i just defended the guy, he's not even one of my personal favorites. Of course he's the only real draw in wrestling today outside of Rhonda, Brock, and Cena.

Just like you guys bashed wwe's booking the entire year and try to sound smarky and i defended them repeatedly because you guys are full of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Honestly Jake.  AEW looks a lot like TNA or ROH to me.  I hope they have some good talent we have never heard of to showcase.


You have very bad eyes then bro lol


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lmao @ this discussion. More people know who Baron Corbin is than fucking Kenny Omega.





Rukia said:


> Omega has maybe 25,000 superfans worldwide that show up to all of his big events.


 that’s why Vince was ready to offer him his dick right?
You guys are funny tho
Vince literally offre him and the bucks some of the biggest contract of these years. Omega’s contract was insane andwwe Went full bitch on him spitting stupid amount of money, I am sure Vince would do that for a random 25.000 fans around the world guy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Remember when the Bucks left Booker T hanging on a handshake 10 years ago and he cried about it until they became the biggest tag team in the industry and then he started sucking their dicks?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame mad af my made up facts are more credible than anything he’s ever posted.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Maybe a year from now Kisame will really be able to boast about how he was right about everything?  Or maybe AEW will be out of business?  Who knows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

For the record, Meltzer debunked the fact Omega was offered creative control by WWE. 

After all, why would creative control be offered to someone with 25000 fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Until a Saudi Prince is willing to pay $40 million to see him ten years after his death, Omega isn’t even a bigger draw than Yokozuna.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Remember when the Bucks left Booker T hanging on a handshake 10 years ago and he cried about it until they became the biggest tag team in the industry and then he started sucking their dicks?


I would be mad too if lesbians didn't shake my hands when they were just local jobbers for the show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame and Dave Meltzer on a mission to make all non-marks dislike great talents like Kenny Omega with their outlandish drug infested biased opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Maybe a year from now Kisame will really be able to boast about how he was right about everything?  Or maybe AEW will be out of business?  Who knows.


I was defending Omega not AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Kisame and Dave Meltzer on a mission to make all non-marks dislike great talents like Kenny Omega with their outlandish drug infested biased opinions.


AEW supporters are doing a disservice to their fledgling promotion.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2019)

.

1:14.

"There's a picture of a girl and a guy. Both of them got long hair so I don't know which one which one is Penelope."


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2019)

I don’t know who’s much bitter between Drag and Ghost lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2019)

You guys are so funny. Why do you guys hating on an indie promotion? 

Vince’s product has been a total shit for years with shitty booking and pushing the wrong talent because they can’t trust any of them when its their own fault in the first place by not giving their talent any creative control, having them in an endless fued with jobbes and banning 80% of their moveset. 

Y’all talking shit about WWE and wanted change and we’re gonna witness change and you guys don’t want none of it? 

Its totally free too. You don’t have to spend shit and just read or watch online. So why you all so mad?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys are so funny. Why do you guys hating on an indie promotion?
> 
> Vince’s product has been a total shit for years with shitty booking and pushing the wrong talent because they can’t trust any of them when its their own fault in the first place by not giving their talent any creative control, having them in an endless fued with jobbes and banning 80% of their moveset.
> 
> ...


Are you reading anything we post?

being happy they we have another outlet to get away from WWE shitty shows and Kenny Omega being credited as the greatest overall wrestler in the history of professional wrestling happens to be two different subject matters.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Why am I getting credit for that post?

I’m not against AEW.  I’m totally fine with them quietly doing their thing.  A lot of their fans/loyalists; whatever you want to call them.  They are extremely annoying.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you reading anything we post?
> 
> being happy they we have another outlet to get away from WWE shitty shows and Kenny Omega being credited as the greatest overall wrestler in the history of professional wrestling happens to be two different subject matters.



Quote says from Rukia, actually written by Jake...  Jake is Rukia confirmed guys!

But in all seriousness this post is true.  Kenny Omega as GOAT and talking about AEW are two different subjects.  The former I am not going to get into because I find that having a greatest of all time in something like pro wrestling is impossible to define.  Each era is far too different and different styles came through.

As for AEW even Rukia wants it to succede.  He like many others who are older are sceptical because we've kind of been here before.  Personally I think AEW can reach peak ECW levels if it does it right, with a bit of luck.  If anything goes wrong even stuff outside their control they can fall by the way side to be the next Hogan era impact in how it is perceved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2019)

Yeah my reason for being cautious about AEW is because of TNA. The headlines read like a bad comedy that just wouldn't stop.

So I'm reserving judgement on AEW. Cheering them on quietly and I hope everything works out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Holy shit. Are Rukia and Thor the same people


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Of course we want it to succeed. WWE is making everyone in this thread fall out of love with professional wrestling.

Just chill out with all the hype, lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

I mean its fun to hype it.

Just stop saying stupid shit that no one agrees with lol.

Dudes are die-hard stans before the product even gets going


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> A lot of their fans/loyalists; whatever you want to call them.  They are extremely annoying.



TBH they remind me of old school ECW fans.  Way over the top and could be their own worst enemy.  Like ECW fans were.  Paul Heyman was open about how ECW needed to change and he was trying to make it more like NXT due to WWE going into the Attitude Era but ECW fans rebelled and forced him to go back.  Couldn't expand, get a TV deal, hire someone to help with money and it folded.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2019)

Guys forget TNA they were shit their shows were run by shit
Here we are in a whole new movement not just because of AEW but because Indy Wrestling as a whole is getting views and getting out of the darkness! So let’s stop with this TNA argument, if AEW fails it’s for other reasons not the same as TNA. Putting old famous wrestlers together in a show won’t do it and that’s what TNA did. Saying AEW will follow the same path of failure as TNA when they aren’t even doing things the TNA way is weird.
But again it will be the same as for all in all again , the results will talk for the guys!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I mean its fun to hype it.
> 
> Just stop saying stupid shit that no one agrees with lol.
> 
> Dudes are die-hard stans before the product even gets going


Oh you mean there are stupid people everywhere??!! So shocking bro 
Nah seriously? You didn’t expect that,? And here we will be acting like the whole AEW fanbase should be reduced to 10 morons saying shut? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH they remind me of old school ECW fans.  Way over the top and could be their own worst enemy.  Like ECW fans were.  Paul Heyman was open about how ECW needed to change and he was trying to make it more like NXT due to WWE going into the Attitude Era but ECW fans rebelled and forced him to go back.  Couldn't expand, get a TV deal, hire someone to help with money and it folded.


I went to an ROH show last year and couldn’t stand the fans.  Really the crowd was full of lowlifes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH they remind me of old school ECW fans.  Way over the top and could be their own worst enemy.  Like ECW fans were.  Paul Heyman was open about how ECW needed to change and he was trying to make it more like NXT due to WWE going into the Attitude Era but ECW fans rebelled and forced him to go back.  Couldn't expand, get a TV deal, hire someone to help with money and it folded.


Doubt reaalllyyyyyy doubt this here is a reason ECW fell sorry but even if Heyman himself says it this here can’t be the reason. I might even go and say it’s not even in the top 3 reasons


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

I bet AEW would make Sumir Sakai their women’s champion for a year too.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I went to an ROH show last year and couldn’t stand the fans.  Really the crowd was full of lowlifes.


When I went to this event Naito was holding it was the worst. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet AEW would make Sumir Sakai their women’s champion for a year too.


That was a terrible decision by ROH.

Might even be proof that ROH never wanted a women’s division!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

ROH doesn’t have a great women’s division.  Their best women’s matches involve borrowed Stardom talent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

No exaggeration when I say this.

ROH has the worst roster of all time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m interested in the Japanese Woman AEW announced.  But it’s not an exclusive deal.  She was only announced for their double or nothing show.  Brandy is a lousy wrestler.  Britt Baker is a good midcarder.  Aja Kong is a okay monster, but she is 50!

So I am very skeptical of the AEW women’s division.  I think should call Impact and offer to pay a release clause for Tessa Blanchard.  They need a #1.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> No exaggeration when I say this.
> 
> ROH has the worst roster of all time.


People only cared about The NJPW guys at the show I attended.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> People only cared about The NJPW guys at the show I attended.


Jay Lethal has been champion since June. Can't tell you one title defense.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

You guys watching the grammy’s?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2019)

Honestly the women's division right now won't hold a candle to WWEs.  I mean Becky alone being basically the female version of Stone Cold in popularity pretty much has it top.

AEW should have a good division for the women, have them look professional but don't try to out do WWE (Now if Becky or other horsewomen walk out, snap them up.)

Focus on making a great old school tag team division.  That will have them show out.



WhatADrag said:


> Jay Lethal has been champion since June. Can't tell you one title defense.



Damn is this as bad as that Ambrose US title run?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you reading anything we post?
> 
> being happy they we have another outlet to get away from WWE shitty shows and Kenny Omega being credited as the greatest overall wrestler in the history of professional wrestling happens to be two different subject matters.





You hate them both


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Jay Lethal has the most title defenses in ROH history...how the fuck did that happen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

I canceled my wwe network subscription over 4 months ago and I have avoided the temptation to renew.  Where are my props???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly the women's division right now won't hold a candle to WWEs.  I mean Becky alone being basically the female version of Stone Cold in popularity pretty much has it top.
> 
> AEW should have a good division for the women, have them look professional but don't try to out do WWE (Now if Becky or other horsewomen walk out, snap them up.)
> 
> ...



I'm not even blaming Jay Lethal for this. Who is that man going to defend his title against? Beer city Bruiser? Bully Ray? Colt Cabana? Flip Gordon? Matt Taven?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not even blaming Jay Lethal for this. Who is that man going to defend his title against? Beer city Bruiser? Bully Ray? Colt Cabana? Flip Gordon? Matt Taven?


Ibushi.  ROH and NJPW have a partnership, right?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2019)

Lethal Injection is top 3 worst finisher of all time


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ibushi.  ROH and NJPW have a partnership, right?


I heard Ibushi is going to AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I canceled my wwe network subscription over 4 months ago and I have avoided the temptation to renew.  Where are my props???


Your props is that you still tune in to the pay per views


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your props is that you still tune in to the pay per views


Not true.  Don’t even know what the last ppv I watched was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not true.  Don’t even know what the last ppv I watched was.




It's ok , we're all addicted to the crack that is WWE . Even if it is killing us inside out :


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Speaking of ROH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Everything is easy to skip for me,  when it doesn't include: Becky, Charlotte, AJ, Daniel, Almas, Seth, Finn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of ROH.



Well damn


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Mayu is better than anyone on the roster.  It’s a surprise though since she isn’t signed by ROH.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not true.  Don’t even know what the last ppv I watched was.


The Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> The Royal Rumble.


I didn’t watch that PPV.  I have seen maybe five minutes of YouTube clips.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

the newest addition to AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Sky Pirates are pretty much invincible.  And WWE is crowning women’s champions next weekend???


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of ROH.



This is the first smart thing ROH has done in a decade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sky Pirates are pretty much invincible.  And WWE is crowning women’s champions next weekend???


Either call them up at mania to have them face bayley/sasha or keep them off till summerslam so bayley/sasha can finally get some shine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

I mean it’s a joke.  Everyone knows that Io and Kairi are the best women’s tag team in WWE.

Tbf.  Io and Kairi vs Bayley and Sasha would be a big Wrestlemania match.  Doubt we are getting it though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Are you reading anything we post?
> 
> being happy they we have another outlet to get away from WWE shitty shows and Kenny Omega being credited as the greatest overall wrestler in the history of professional wrestling happens to be two different subject matters.


I never called kenny the goat you and @Rukia are full of shit.

I said he's top10 and that's not debatable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH they remind me of old school ECW fans.  Way over the top and could be their own worst enemy.  Like ECW fans were.  Paul Heyman was open about how ECW needed to change and he was trying to make it more like NXT due to WWE going into the Attitude Era but ECW fans rebelled and forced him to go back.  Couldn't expand, get a TV deal, hire someone to help with money and it folded.


From 96-98 ECW had the best wrestling on the planet.

Khan(the guy backing AEW) has more money than vince.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

He’s not putting money into Fulham.  Not enough money.  They are getting relegated this season.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never called kenny the goat you and @Rukia are full of shit.
> 
> I said he's top10 and that's not debatable.


You said if AEW reaches TNA status with him number 1 then he would be considered as the goat.

Either way, you're wrong.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He’s not putting money into Fulham.  Not enough money.  They are getting relegated this season.



He's holding off putting money in there until he can buy Wembly.  If he gets that then Fulham will get the funds pumped into it.  (Also maybe AEW PPV there.)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's holding off putting money in there until he can buy Wembly.  If he gets that then Fulham will get the funds pumped into it.  (Also maybe AEW PPV there.)


They might be division three or four if he waits too long.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2019)

You think Flair, Hogan and Bischoff intentional sank TNA on VInce's order?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> You think Flair, Hogan and Bischoff intentional sank TNA on VInce's order?



Nah, they just stole as much money from Dixie Carter as they could. Which is exactly what The Elite should do to The Khans.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

Dixie could have gotten the pipe.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They might be division three or four if he waits too long.



Won't be that bad. I mean have you seen league 1 and 2 teams?  They make mid table scottish premier league teams look good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Dixie could have gotten the pipe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They might be division three or four if he waits too long.


No they won't. Even if they get relegated they'll be back in PL the next season.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

QPR will be ready to make a push next season.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2019)

@WhatADrag 


Looks fucking horrible!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 10, 2019)

I mean.. She starts a convo with you in the bar. Hours go by, and drinks have been consumed. She leans forward and puts her hand on your lap while she says, "you know, i've been sleeping alone to much."

You got to.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Just took a quick look at wwe.com

Becky Lynch will be on RAW again. They're also doing a Angle "unlikely teammates" article..lol.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

^ Ugh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

So Raw will be worth tuning in for the first 15 minutes


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Becky/Stephanie segment was no good last week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

It wasn't bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> It wasn't bad.



You like everything in the WWE like they’ve done nothing wrong.

You’re even a fan of Nia.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You like everything in the WWE like they’ve done nothing wrong.
> 
> You’re even a fan of Nia.


change your avatar and name nikka


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> It wasn't bad.


I mean it wasn’t good either though.

The HHH/Becky segment the very next night was far better.  (I would argue it was a better segment for HHH than Becky though tbh.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Raw this week is just like last week.  As far as I am concerned.  All eyes are on Dean Ambrose!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean is an after thought


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean is an after thought


That’s a mistake if that is their mentality.  People are actually curious about him.  The same can’t be said for pretty much anyone else on that roster!

WWE is advertising Dana Brooke and Nattie as one of their main talking points heading into the show.  Just throw Dean out there and use the shit out of him until his contract ends.  Then they will do the shakeup.

It’s like you said last week.  They need to do the shakeup now!  But they won’t.  So use what you have in the short term.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s a mistake if that is their mentality.  People are actually curious about him.  The same can’t be said for pretty much anyone else on that roster!
> 
> WWE is advertising Dana Brooke and Nattie as one of their main talking points heading into the show.  Just throw Dean out there and use the shit out of him until his contract ends.  Then they will do the shakeup.
> 
> It’s like you said last week.  They need to do the shakeup now!  But they won’t.  So use what you have in the short term.





Rukia said:


> That’s a mistake if that is their mentality.  People are actually curious about him.  The same can’t be said for pretty much anyone else on that roster!
> 
> WWE is advertising Dana Brooke and Nattie as one of their main talking points heading into the show.  Just throw Dean out there and use the shit out of him until his contract ends.  Then they will do the shakeup.
> 
> It’s like you said last week.  They need to do the shakeup now!  But they won’t.  So use what you have in the short term.


It's obvious he is leaving.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Until he leaves he’s an asset though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

WWE doesn't even put time into people who are there.
Why would they rise someone's stock up just for them to leave?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> WWE doesn't even put time into people who are there.
> Why would they rise someone's stock up just for them to leave?


To try to make a halfway decent show?

Vince, Stephanie, Shane, and HHH came out like six weeks ago and apologized for the state of Monday night Raw.  And I know it wasn’t really a serious apology.  But I also know that Vince hated being out there.  That segment embarrassed him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

wwe making decent shows?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

From his twitter, Graves seems unstable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2019)

Graves is mad that CM Punk never wrote him back even though he wrote the addresses on them perfect.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> You said if AEW reaches TNA status with him number 1 then he would be considered as the goat.
> 
> Either way, you're wrong.


There is no "either way" because i said one thing not the other, nice strawman tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> change your avatar and name nikka



not into Nia sorry


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Graves is mad that CM Punk never wrote him back even though he wrote the addresses on them perfect.


Graves is totally like Stan.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

@WhatADrag your boy Jay White.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2019)

NJPW is cancelled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag your boy Jay White.


I wake up to this bullshit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2019)

The winner of the most prestigious championship in wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Its no longer prestigious


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

My friend who got tickets at msg is so mad lmfao said he's been bamboozled  lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2019)

Imagine being so delusional that you think Jay White is good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2019)

The fact a vanilla midget like Jay White can win the IWGP title devalues the reign of everyone before him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2019)

Jay White has been putting on psychological clinics lately, i plan on watching the match tonight after i check out the replay of my sixers dad dicking Lebron from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Jay white been putting on why is he getting pushed clinic


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Based.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2019)

A big part of AEW's success will be down to presentation. I hope they can put out a product with the right level of quality, befitting of a competitor to WWE. To start with, this poster sucks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 11, 2019)

I imagine all the money went into cropping out Jericho's chins until he could fit in that picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I imagine all the money went into cropping out Jericho's chins until he could fit in that picture.





It's literally just two HQ renders on a stock image background. This isn't good enough. They need to hire a graphic designer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I hope AEW is competitive.  Maybe they can force wwe to bring back pyro?  I would be all for that!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2019)

God Movement said:


> A big part of AEW's success will be down to presentation. I hope they can put out a product with the right level of quality, befitting of a competitor to WWE. To start with, this poster sucks.


That is a terrible poster and I'm not keen on them extending this fued, naturally they'll need guys like Jericho at the top of the card for awhile.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (Feb 11, 2019)

Thought this Mustafa Ali was a cruiser-weight. Send him back to 205


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2019)

AEW interested in getting batista for Double or Nothing, that would be a huge get.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck. Almas should get the spot then if its true. They can blame Joe or Orton for the injury to set up a latter feud.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That is a terrible poster and I'm not keen on them extending this fued, naturally they'll need guys like Jericho at the top of the card for awhile.


 is this even an official poster tho?......


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

> Longtime pro wrestling reporter Dave Meltzer noted on the latest episode of Wrestling Observer Radio that the first episode of Impact on Pursuit only pulled in a little over 12,000 viewers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

Jay White is an interim champ until Okada takes it back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Graves is mad that CM Punk never wrote him back even though he wrote the addresses on them perfect.



Graves is a bitch!  He really is Stan!!


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

"First time ever"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> "First time ever"


What is?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Well HHH and Steph opening up RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh god Steph opening the show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck the women’s tag team champions.  Too many jobber teams.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

What a boring promo so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Becky the fan favorite and HHH and Steph riding that story line.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Fucking marks chanting whatever wwe wants them to chant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Well that part of the story line has been resolved with the knee injury.  And now comes the "apology" arc.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that part of the story line has been resolved with the knee injury.  And now comes the "apology" arc.



Dumb thing is Becky is the unreasonable one.  Firstly seeing a Doctor is the right thing to do if you're hurt.  Secondly if you attack your boss you should apologize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

So the Vince/Austin story line is getting rehashed here.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

what are they doing with this storyline even tho? fuck off and move ON! end this authority vs becky shit already 
ITS BORING!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

HHH being the reasonable one here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> HHH being the reasonable one here.


HHH makes sense.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

they are making her looking STUPID! fuck off with that storyline!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank god Sasha is here to rescue the show!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Well that was a quick transition from skit to starting match.  Unless there is going to be an altercation between Becky and Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

What are these girls wrestling for?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a quick transition from skit to starting match.  Unless there is going to be an altercation between Becky and Nia.


Or Nia and Dean


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

You think they get thigh burn?-


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

they are making the becky storyline over complicated, fuck off wwe we don't need Stephany to tell us becky vs ronda is gonna be one of the best WM moment, we FUCKING KNOW IT! it's the fans themselves that made It that way damnit wwe. 
these motherfuckers ^ (use bro) can't write for shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

The promo from Nia and Tamina..... compelling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

"Samoan Slaughter House"  ............


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

NIA AND TAMINA ARE FUCKING TRASH!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The promo from Nia and Tamina..... compelling.


They're as compelling as snails having slow sex


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

I just can't with wwe anymore 
look the Lesnar vs Rollins ending better, why ? it's SIMPLE! Rollins did Brock's jobs for months and had to make the intercontinental championship into the number one title. they have a story together and since they aren't trying to make it too big it will actually work because the shit will be fluid! that's simple 
becky and ronda aren't even put together anymore! fuck you wwe FUCK YOU! they ruin everything ,even the public is done with this overdone shitty authority vs becky shit!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NIA AND TAMINA ARE FUCKING TRASH!


TRASH! TRASH THAT BELONGS IN THE GARBAGE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Two heel teams and one semi face. Yeah....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Just don’t get pinned.  That’s the strategy of this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They're as compelling as snails having slow sex


At least there is plenty of lube.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> what are they doing with this storyline even tho? fuck off and move ON! end this authority vs becky shit already
> ITS BORING!



Sadly it's the same thing CM Punk complained about years ago. When someone is hot, they put themselves right on that person.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

nia is fat! the show's opening was crap and there are commercial breaks at uninteresting moments! 
god it's the damn road to fucking Wrestlemania!? where is my fire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> At least there is plenty of lube.


Dammit I wasn't gonna go there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Sadly it's the same thing CM Punk complained about years ago. When someone is hot, they put themselves right on that person.


I wish Dean could sacrifice himself to protect Becky


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Sadly it's the same thing CM Punk complained about years ago. When someone is hot, they put themselves right on that person.


why are the machaons no why is Vince even trying to throw machaon storylines everywhere? it's like they want everything to be "theirs" 
becky's story vs ronda is hot? 
"let's add ourselves into it and make a Vince vs SCSA rehash" hahaha it will work" 
fuck it's annoying 
punk is right this company is ruled by an old retard 
no one wants to see Stephany and HHH in this story


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

The fuck is this, Sasha taken out of the match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Sasha still not clear??


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

SHUT UP RENEE YONG 
SHUT 
THE FUCK 




UPPPPPPPPP!!!! JESUS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Renee is the WOAT on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this, Sasha taken out of the match.


Been hearing she might be leaving the E


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Renee is the WOAT on commentary.


Not as bad as your posts right now. Holy shit relax.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Nia came in like a shit heel lel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh looky, the baby faces are going to have to overcome as that hasn't been played the past 100 times in the past.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

That was bullshit for Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

« Will Becky Lynch apologize? »

That’s the hook for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lucha house can suck a dick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Welp that's Elias's career.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Who is this geek Becky is talking to?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Did Elias pass gas in front of Vince to deserve this kind of treatment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Don’t fucking interrupt Elias!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

How many fucking commercials are they going to air???


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many fucking commercials are they going to air???


This is a record!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many fucking commercials are they going to air???


They have less content so more commercials


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

At least Elias is entertaining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

I think Elias is literally looking at the calendar to see when his contract is up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Fucking hate this heel turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Renee please shut up.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fucking hate this heel turn.


Elias is great as a heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Kallisto deserved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

good Jesus 
I think this is one of the worst raw I have ever seen 
please someone do something! Rollins' career package was the most interesting shit and it's not normal because that's just a damn resumeof things we have seen before!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

The fuck is this again, not even time to end the skit another match happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee please shut up.


 THIS THIS THIS THIS FUCKING THIS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> good Jesus
> I think this is one of the worst raw I have ever seen
> please someone do something! Rollins' career package was the most interesting shit and it's not normal because that's just a damn resumeof things we have seen before!


They need to do a Superstar shakeup now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this again, not even time to end the skit another match happens.


This show is unorganized tonight.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

How many commercials are they gonna do? Jesus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Elias' segment is getting cool with Elias annnnnnd 
it's gone 
the Almighty Bobby Lashley vs Balor? I don't even fucking care 
this is supposed to be the damn road of Wrestlemania !!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

This is Steph writing all over Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why did Balor agree to a handicap match?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

What does that fsnr Seth Rollins shirt mean?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Sonya and Mandy have no chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol a 2 vs 1 IC Match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Where is Dean Ambrose?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol a 2 vs 1 IC March


It makes no sense.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What does that fsnr Seth Rollins shirt mean?


Seth freakin Rolliins 


Dean Ambrose said:


> This is Steph writing all over Raw


 nahhh Steph doesn't write shit bro she doesn't give a darn. she is more into the charity things and she looks at the product as a fan. I remember a wwe documentary with her and hhh where you could clearly she acts talk and react like a simple fan. the responsible for this is Vince!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lol a 2 vs 1 IC Match


 what? how?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

The fuck is Angle going out here???


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Terrible finish.  But we have seen the match a million times.  So no big deal.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

the guys in the ring look like they are fucking done with this shit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

And more commercials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Kurts last good match was with the Shield . He should have called it quits then


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

What?  McIntyre and Corbin are buddies?  What is Cole talking about??


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What?  McIntyre and Corbin are buddies?  What is Cole talking about??


how is even mctynre getting beaten here tho??? 


PlacidSanity said:


> And more commercials.


 ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why is Frank Thomas in commercials????


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Alita looks dope asf tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Six man tag????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

"At two".... that was a one count.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why is Angle wrestling every week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

"Another near fall".... again that was a one count.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Be quiet Renee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

So the reason for all this is simple :

brock being brock+
Seth hurt+
Roman is fighting his cancer+
Dean is leaving+
Tag teams are dead

= same matches


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alita looks dope asf tbh.


Can't stand the bug eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the reason for all this is simple :
> 
> brock being brock+
> Seth hurt+
> ...


So send some of your Smackdown talent to Raw!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the reason for all this is simple :
> 
> brock being brock+
> Seth hurt+
> ...


i am so happy Seth isn't involved in this shit, he can thank his back hurting because being actively in this show would kill all of his hype in seconds!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't stand the bug eyes.


That rollerball action looks fucking great!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Can't stand the bug eyes.


You mean Anime eyes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am so happy Seth isn't involved in this shit, he can thank his back hurting because being actively in this show would kill all of his hype in seconds!


Wait till after Mania


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Braun can’t handle McIntyre.  He’s facing him at Wrestlemania (in a boring match imo).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Mercifully this clusterfuck of a match is ...... awe fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Braun can’t handle McIntyre.  He’s facing him at Wrestlemania (in a boring match imo).


Just have Drew squash Braun and build him up to face Seth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck theres still 1 hr and a half show left


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

This match is going to continue???


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Numerous title matches with missed rope calls but a useless fucking 6 Man Tag Match on RAW is when the refs try to be smart?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

the match is continuing! JESUS 
A COMMERCIAL 
ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I see some English Premier League fans.

[HASHTAG]#sarriout[/HASHTAG]


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just have Drew squash Braun and build him up to face Seth.


 I hate his booking these days 
they make him look random...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Numerous title matches with missed rope calls but a useless fucking 6 Man Tag Match on RAW is when the refs try to be smart?


Taking shots at NFL me thinks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Taking shots at NFL me thinks.


It's not. They're just stalking for fucking time because they're creatively bankrupt and a bunch of their talent is injured


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

End this fucking match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol Strowman is a goof.  He should never be selling an injury on the outside.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It's not. They're just stalking for fucking time because they're creatively bankrupt and a bunch of their talent is injured



Think about it , they've been doing refs are shit gimmick since last year. Vinny thinks doing so will undermine how the NFL fucks over some with their calls over others. 

Or Im trying to make it complex cause this shit is lame


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lol Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Braun is one dimensional.  I don’t buy into him at all.  Not after Brock bitched him out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Balor is losing on Sunday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Thankfully this bullshit is over.  RAW you sadistic bastards for subjecting us to this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Braun is one dimensional.  I don’t buy into him at all.  Not after Brock bitched him out.


I got tired of him after the shit with Owens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Finally it's over.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

i am leaving this shit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor is losing on Sunday


Definitely.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Also why is Kurt Angle still fucking wrestling in 2019


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Bulldog's running powerslam > Braun's


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

KO should go to SD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Ko bowling >>>> Raw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bulldog's running powerslam > Braun's


Braun's is just lazy now. He used to do it so much better earlier on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Nikki here to job when she should be with Sanity


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Hurry back KO we need you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

Wait Cross a face now despite being a heel in that tag match...... the fuck!?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nikki here to job when she should be with Sanity


This will be five minutes long.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

This should be a good match though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Damn this show is disorganized


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This will be five minutes long.


It shouldn't. The two of them can go in ring if given the chance.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait Cross a face now despite being a heel in that tag match...... the fuck!?


She's "unpredictable" so creative can fuck up her character and fall back on that excuse


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It shouldn't. The two of them can go in ring if given the chance.


Vince doesn’t believe in Nikki yet.  Maybe not even in Ruby.

And there is no true babyface in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's "unpredictable" so creative can fuck up her character and fall back on that excuse


This makes me laugh and cry. So I guess WWE has made me feel like Nikki


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Alita looks really nice. Wow.  Probably a lame plot.  Probably poorly written characters.  But the visuals are spectacular.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I will start the timer on this women’s match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

How did Riott get a title match anyway?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

"Victories are big"..... since when with this company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Poor Nikki and Ruby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How did Riott get a title match anyway?


She didn't get her ass beat by Ronda


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2019)

The fuck are these after school segments with Becky.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

It'd be funny if after all this build Riott beats Ronda


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

How long was it @Rukia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck are these after school segments with Becky.


She needs to get advice from everyone


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How long was it @Rukia


5:29.87


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

I am curious on how they'll make some feuds last till Mania. Fastlane is the next PPV


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I am curious on how they'll make some feuds last till Mania. Fastlane is the next PPV


Will Wrestlemania have a passable card?

I don’t even care about Brock/Rollins tbh.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

HEYMAN AND ROLLINS PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAVEE US! 
Even if it's only a 10 minutes segment please! do something I feel dead this is the worst show!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Will Wrestlemania have a passable card?
> 
> I don’t even care about Brock/Rollins tbh.


I mean other than Bae Becky and super selling Ambrose same here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I hate Seth’s ponderous babyface promos tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Seth didn’t even sell the six F-5’s.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth didn’t even sell the six F-5’s.


one week is good 
rona came back the next day after Charlotte beat her!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Heyman still top tier promos even though they have him saying the same stuff over and over again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Where is Ambrose?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where is Ambrose?


Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where is Ambrose?


Speaking of.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

good promo but shame the show already killed the public!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

LMAO WHAT?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

dean not giving the slightest fuck!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Finally!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA DEAN IS LEAVING


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

The segment transitions tonight are the most jarring in the history of Raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

I mean since Dean is leaving he has no fucks to give. Hope he goes off script soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

the Heyman/rollins promo was very good but god this show is dead! wow wow


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You mean Anime eyes?


yea, shit doesn't work in live action. she stands out too much in a bad way from the rest of the characters.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

I forgot RAW was on .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Only thing of worth on the RAW in Atlanta is the IC Triple Threat that's been advertised but that's not even close enough to get me to pay for RAW tickets


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Another fucking rematch


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Another fucking rematch


Why?  Fucking why???


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

still eels wierd seeing EC3 in WWE.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 11, 2019)

i have seen the Heyman and Seth thing , and it was satisfying I am going to sleep now


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

"Yeah because she has eyes."  .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I haven’t seen Ambrose do the lunatic lariat in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> "Yeah because she has eyes."  .


They are still talking about the cucking?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> still eels wierd seeing EC3 in WWE.



Felt the same for first few months of AJ styles.  He was more Mr TNA than EC3 and now AJ is likely the most over WWE guy right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They are still talking about the cucking?


 
Graves wife should run off with Buddy Murphy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Ahh yes. 50/50 booking at its finest


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ambrose!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Guess that will be preshow match


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Weird story to sell tbh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Are they finally gonna let Revival win the titles?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

I miss Jason Jordan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess that will be preshow match


Ambrose vs EC3?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Come on Revival, win this.  Roode become a heel who is full of himself and brutal and Gable can wait for Jason Jordan to return.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I miss Jason Jordan


His heel work was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose vs EC3?


Yea for either Mania or Elimination .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> His heel work was great.




This is top notch heel work.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

True.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> True.


I mean Sasha still in E for a reason


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I don’t care about this tag match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Revival gonna lose anyways.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

All these double teaming.  I thought that was auto DQs as of last week


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

I've seen this matchup too many times and I don't care at all about Roode/Gable.
Just give Revival the belts dammit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> All these double teaming.  I thought that was auto DQs as of last week


Consistency in WWE? You must be new here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I've seen this matchup too many times and I don't care at all about Roode/Gable.
> Just give Revival the belts dammit


Vince doesn't have the balls


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

This is actually a good match tbf


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

FINALLY


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

Revival win!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

That was actually a very good match with the right winners. Some of the moves were well done.  Props to all involved.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That was actually a very good match with the right winners. Some of the moves were well done.  Props to all involved.


They decided to have their Tag Teams show what they can do for once on RAW


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Becky is out here to not apologize.  Smh.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t care about this tag match.



I honestly had the same thought. I'm glad Revival won. Something unexpected to say the least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck yes Revival


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ronda going to align with the McMahons and turn heel tonight?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Sasha still in E for a reason



Haha dat snoop rub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Keep it short and sweet


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why do HHH and Stephanie want an apology anyway?  Grow up.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ronda going to align with the McMahons and turn heel tonight?



If Austin can sell his soul to the McMahons so can Ronda or Becky.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do HHH and Stephanie want an apology anyway?  Grow up.  Smh.



For being attacked for the crime of saying "You can't wrestle without the Doctors saying you're healthy enough to do so."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Becky


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

lmao I didn't expect her to say, "i'm sorry."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Well glad that subplot is over


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao I didn't expect her to say, "i'm sorry."


She'd have to be a dumbass to not say it. She doesn't even have to mean it LMAO


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

Glass Break.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck off


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao I didn't expect her to say, "i'm sorry."



Never underestimate how a Brit or an Irishman can fake an apology while seemingly serious.

Ugh Vince is going to fuck it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Vince can go fuck himself


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Why is Vince out?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

"You're not the man, I am." lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

If I'm Ronda I just take a countout loss at Mania


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

go jump off a cliff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

So how ia Becky getting to the ME now?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

If I'm ronda, get myself DQ. 

ALso, how are you going to remove /suspend the royal rumble winner?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So how ia Becky getting to the ME now?


It's gonna be a Triple Threat because they can't have Becky go over Ronda 1v1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 11, 2019)

Becky "The Woman" Lynch.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So how ia Becky getting to the ME now?


Maybe HHH, Steph and Shane overrule  3-1?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Bring back Comissioner Michaels who used the WWE rulebook to prove Vince didn't have all these powers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It's gonna be a Triple Threat because they can't have Becky go over Ronda 1v1


Pretty much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Maybe HHH, Steph and Shane overrule  3-1?


But he still out ranks them. I kinda see either Becky have to win a match to reinstate or someone else will.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

WALTER seriously must be the smartest person to hold a WWE contract.  Forced it so he won't ever be called up to the main roster because he refuses to travel which means no Vince shenanigans to fuck him over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But he still out ranks them. I kinda see either Becky have to win a match to reinstate or someone else will.


The fucking RR winner getting this much "heat" just like Austin >_>


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

This whole injury subplot was fucking dumb to begin with.
Could have had Vince just add Charlotte to the match because he doesn't like Becky or Ronda then Becky attacks him and gets suspended only to be added back to the match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

I don’t agree with you guys.  Becky vs Ronda is still on.  This is a swerve tactic.  WWE is playing on your emotions.  Becky will somehow get a match with Charlotte at Fastlane.  And she will eliminate her from the Mania match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Fuck Vince actually has me defending Steph (in kayfabe) I'm annoyed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t agree with you guys.  Becky vs Ronda is still on.  This is a swerve tactic.  WWE is playing on your emotions.  Becky will somehow get a match with Charlotte at Fastlane.  And she will eliminate her from the Mania match.


We all know Becky is going to be at Mania. The build is just dumb.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bring back Comissioner Michaels who used the WWE rulebook to prove Vince didn't have all these powers.


HBK on this segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Asuka has to sit around for another month until she can build to her Mania match with Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We all know Becky is going to be at Mania. The build is just dumb.


It’s going to be a 1-on-1 match.  100%.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Everytime this happens part of me wonders and hopes that this is Vince's last run, where he'll fall out of the WWE both in story and backstage to focus on XFL.

Then I realise that old man likely has it in his will how WWE will be run for the next 20 or so years after he's cold in the ground.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s going to be a 1-on-1 match.  100%.


Then what's the point of this dumbass build of it's just gonna be 1v1 as original to begin with?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Then what's the point of this dumbass build of it's just gonna be 1v1 as original to begin with?


To fuck with the fans.  Because there is another ppv in three weeks.  This is three weeks of content.  And another Charlotte/Becky PPV Match.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Then what's the point of this dumbass build of it's just gonna be 1v1 as original to begin with?



IF Rukia is right, then I guess it's to get himself heat and if Becky is injured it keeps her off TV for a while the heal up.  I mean for the former lets face it, we have all bitched about his booking for years, yet when he comes out everyone who goes to these damn shows bow to him, sing his theme song and he has to go over the top to get a boo, showing that in reality us in here are a minority.  He loves being an on screen heel even if he feels to old to be on week in week out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

They only actually want two weeks of tv to build Ronda/Becky.  WWE really fucking struggles with keeping talent apart when they feud; so you see talent wrestle in some manner before their inevitable PPV match.  They want to avoid that this time!


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 11, 2019)

So Vince found a way to put Charlotte in that match. 

Not surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Alita will look nice on the big screen.  I will try to watch it.  Not this week though; flying to OKC to visit the rents.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2019)

Having trouble understanding how the angle was supposed to make fans more interested. It also makes Charlotte looks like she needs the McMahon's help.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> To fuck with the fans.  Because there is another ppv in three weeks.  This is three weeks of content.  And another Charlotte/Becky PPV Match.


It's just dumb to me but whatever. 
Poor Ruby just seems like a joke lost in the mix. They didn't even consider the possibility of her winning


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Everytime this happens part of me wonders and hopes that this is Vince's last run, where he'll fall out of the WWE both in story and backstage to focus on XFL.
> 
> Then I realise that old man likely has it in his will how WWE will be run for the next 20 or so years after he's cold in the ground.


He already told the president that he'll still focus on WWE even during the XFL time .

He's not planning on staying away .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ronda already beat Ruby on a random episode of Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

For at least a week.  Becky looks like a fool.  She apologized and still lost her match.  Should have taken Alexa’s advice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> For at least a week.  Becky looks like a fool.  She apologized and still lost her match.  Should have taken Alexa’s advice.


Why take an advice from a Thot though?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Ronda would never have been made to apologize to stephanie and hhh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

So humor me guys on this booking:

This is how I would create two storylines for Becky and for Deano's last match at WM which would allow them to write him off script for a while. 


Becky is still suspended and everyone's either shocked or too nervous to say anything. 


Mcmahons come out and Vince is all braggy , while Steph and Hunter are sorta annoyed.

Dean comes out, calls out Vince saying he'd sabotage his own potential ME just to screw over Becky  which is pretty illogical if you think about it.

HHH tries to interrupt but Dean reminds him that he wasn't talking to him.

Vince and Dean bring up the real life contract situation,Vince gives an ultimatum and says if Dean wins at Fastlane , Becky will be reinstated and will be put back in the card. Dean agrees to the stipulation which won't be revealed till the last Raw before FL.

Hunter warns Dean if he insults him again he's gonna regret it.


Dean gets ragged on by Mcmahons for two weeks, then match is settled.  Dean faces off against KO and Sami who return. (If they're able to.)  He barely wins in a tough fight but then Hunter's music hits, pedigrees him and decides to challenge Dean to end him once and for all in a career vs job match at Mania on Raw.

Dean takes the challenge then on Mania he loses to Hunter thus leaving the company


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So humor me guys on this booking:
> 
> This is how I would create two storylines for Becky and for Deano's last match at WM which would allow them to write him off script for a while.
> 
> ...


Absurd to tie those things together.  But wwe isn’t doing anything right atm anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Absurd to tie those things together.  But wwe isn’t doing anything right atm anyway.



Kind of. I mean Finn's got title aspirations or he probably could be tied in.

Vince always loves using real life for his storylines anyways 

Becky gets reinstated while not wrestling at Fastlane, so this way you don't have another Charlotte vs Becky till Mania.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kind of. I mean Finn's got title aspirations or he probably could be tied in.
> 
> Vince always loves using real life for his storylines anyways
> 
> Becky gets reinstated while not wrestling at Fastlane, so this way you don't have another Charlotte vs Becky till Mania.


Becky v. Charlotte is already advertised for Fastlane. It's pretty obvious what WWE's plan is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Kevin Owens is coming back in a month!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky v. Charlotte is already advertised for Fastlane. It's pretty obvious what WWE's plan is here


I know but I'm saying this is how I'd avoid another Charlotte vs Becky till Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know but I'm saying this is how I'd avoid another Charlotte vs Becky till Mania.


That’s not their goal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s not their goal.


I know but again I'm saying if it was. 

There's a reason why she's still suspended and it's not like Vince's decision will just be uplifted next week. That's now how Vince writes this stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 11, 2019)

Sup


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Sup


paul george is beasting for the Thunder atm.  That’s the biggest story of the night!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> paul george is beasting for the Thunder atm.  That’s the biggest story of the night!


Like the last 14 games he's basically had over 30 points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

EC 1 and 2 have been revealed.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Its like a fucked version of freeza or buu's transformations.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 12, 2019)

Annnnnnnd 
I am out 
This company is a shame , that was the worst wrestling show I have seen. Adding Charlotte made it even WORST! 
I hope the rating go under 1 million fuck then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2019)

I hope Charlotte’s breast implant explodes again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s not their goal.


Their goal is Ronda-Becy-Charlotte at WM


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their goal is Ronda-Becy-Charlotte at WM


Maybe, I still think Charlotte’s inclusion is a swerve.  But it’s true WWE would love to be able to claim that Charlotte was one of the first women to main Wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Annnnnnnd
> I am out
> This company is a shame , that was the worst wrestling show I have seen. Adding Charlotte made it even WORST!
> I hope the rating go under 1 million fuck then


People praying its a swerve but it ain't. They've already killed Becky's character by having her fall in line with the authority just like everyone else and Vince still not giving her the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean went off script last night


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Let's face it.  They want Charlotte to be another 16 time world champion like her dad (Who should appear one day at AEW and point out he's about 25 time champion).


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2019)

Not sure if discussed before, but it looks like Double or Nothing sold out.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if discussed before, but it looks like Double or Nothing sold out.



Took 25 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean went off script last night


I kinda wanted to assume that. What was he supposed to originally do?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if discussed before, but it looks like Double or Nothing sold out.





Nemesis said:


> Took 25 minutes.


 AEW holding out in less than 30 minutes is the new hot meme right? right ? lol 

apparently dean went off script when thanking Rollins at the end of raw, so that's certainly why he ( Seth)  was smiling!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, AEW’s 25,000 fans who buy everything that they do fought over getting tickets to one of their shows? 

Color me surprised.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

What was the tag match like


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What was the tag match like



Honestly, I didn’t give af about either team and watched Lexi Belle on camsoda.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What was the tag match like


 
If you mean the tag team title match.  Was very good actually, all of them showing their tag team specialty.  Right team won too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean went off script last night


Good.  What Dean did was better than the plan they had for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I kinda wanted to assume that. What was he supposed to originally do?


He was supposed to bring up Shield , Roman 
.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh well. What they gonna do to Dean?

Have him lose?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He was supposed to bring up Shield , Roman
> .


I’m glad he didn’t.  The segment was much better this way!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He was supposed to bring up Shield , Roman
> .


ZZZZZZZZZZ beating the dead horse deder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZ beating the dead horse deder.


Yea but Ambrose cut all that out and kept it simple which worked better.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZ beating the dead horse deder.


Thank god Ambrose saved us.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but Ambrose cut all that out and kept it simple which worked better.


Ambrose knows best. Who knew?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Vince Macman and piss ass "creative team" writing on the tier of Bleachs bounto arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

Vince: Damn it! send Jeff Jarrett out there to hit Dean with a guitar..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ambrose knows best. Who knew?



Did he know best or was he just lazy like before and just wanted to say something quick /s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Did he know best or was he just lazy like before and just wanted to say something quick /s


Pretty sure he's the one that came up with the EC questions last week.

People can rag on his wrestling and that's fair, but he's always been good on what to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

So SD opens up with Flair.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

They are replacing Ali with a New Day member (probably Kofi) but FGS why not Almas?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

I heard a suggestion that Charlotte got added to make the match better.  And that explanation makes a lot of sense to me.  If it is going to be a three way.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I heard a suggestion that Charlotte got added to make the match better.  And that explanation makes a lot of sense to me.  If it is going to be a three way.


She got added because Vince always wanted her in the match they just didn't plan for Becky's rise and so Ronda won't get pinned or submitted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Oh they're finally pretending Riott isn't an afterthought.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, so the triple tag match going on first.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

What the fuck!  This is the same match we had on Raw.  Same match with even worse wrestlers!!

This company is so fucking lazy!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Hmm, so Rose/Deville to open along with Bayley/Banks for the Chamber Tag match.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm convinced Billie & Peyton are lezzies.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2019)

Lol Bailey backstage segment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

The Iconics have no chance.  Give me a break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Iconics should be the first eliminated to spare us mediocrity.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Its 2019 and a McMahon is a Champion in WWE LMAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

You know they just gave Nia license to legit hurt her opponents in the chamber with her work ethic right.  Guessing before happens there will be multiple eliminations before the Samoan Slaughterhouse are released from their cage.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Temptation Island > WWE


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

I hope last night was a sign that Owens is coming back as a babyface.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

So they didn't let the Usos verbally go off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Miz is a hard worker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Hope Usos win at E/C


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So they didn't let the Usos verbally go off.


they wreck people too much if allowed to go off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting enough both Miz and Shane have been in films not strait to video.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Usos win at E/C


Shane is always a heel to me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Gauntlet Match up next. It should be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane is always a heel to me.


When he screwed KO and Sami last year at Fastlane I was so heated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Usos win at E/C


Honestly it’s a sleeper match for the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> When he screwed KO and Sami last year at Fastlane I was so heated.


Oh yeah.  They almost became wwe champions for the first time ever!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Honestly it’s a sleeper match for the PPV.


Usos matches almost always never disappoint. They were having MOTNs consistently during their feud with New Day and Miz is a solid worker so they enough should be enough to carry Shane to a good match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh yeah.  They almost became wwe champions for the first time ever!


It was a really good match. I thought WWE fucked up adding so many others to the match but it ended up being pretty good. One of my favorite matches from 2018.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hope last night was a sign that Owens is coming back as a babyface.



He needs to come back and beat down Lashley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Joe to win IMO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to come back and beat down Lashley.


Fuck that. Get him on SD and in the WWE Title Scene


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

This match better not be an hour and ten minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to come back and beat down Lashley.



This and then target Strowman for the shit feud and garbage ending of it.  Holy shit how much of his career was shorten because of the spots he had to sell for it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Kofi is New Day's clutchest member


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This and then target Strowman for the shit feud and garbage ending of it.  Holy shit how much of his career was shorten because of the spots he had to sell for it.


Yeah but they'd never let Braun lose clean to KO.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its 2019 and a McMahon is a Champion in WWE LMAO



A family member just walked in the room as I was watching, shook his head, and then walked out lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Less judgment if you get caught watching Temptation Island.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

2012 Elimination Chamber referenced. Wade Barrett was so close


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

This is a devastating scratch for Mustafi Ali.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

I imagine a terrible card for Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Miz and Mrs. looks more entertaining than any of the other WWE created crap.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Brock vs Seth
AJ vs Daniel Bryan
Miz vs Shane
Braun vs McIntyre
Becky vs Charlotte vs Ronda
Asuka vs Naomi vs Sonya vs Mandy vs Carmella
Sasha and Bayley vs Nia and Tamina

It’s just a totally abysmal card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 2012 Elimination Chamber referenced. Wade Barrett was so close



Gets pinned by fucking Santino and his hand snake only after DB hits the finishing blow.  Well at least the hand snake has more credibility than Mr. Socko as that snake puppet never sold to a man's crotch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

That knee to the back of the neck looked brutal


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gets pinned by fucking Santino and his hand snake only after DB hits the finishing blow.  Well at least the hand snake has more credibility than Mr. Socko as that snake puppet never sold to a man's crotch.


Big Show and Jack Swagger have blood on their hands for injuring Barrett on separate occasions right as they were gearing up for his big push


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Top rope reversal Kofi lands on Daniel Bryan.  That also looked brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Kofi will probably win to seem legitimate on Sunday.  I would prefer for Bryan to win and seem semi dominant.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn Kofi pinned Bryan. That's big.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Good job on Kofi for pinning DB.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Typical 50/50 shenanigans.  No one in this company is allowed to be a star.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Kingston will probably get the Iron Man treatment that Ali would've gotten. Damn concussion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

SOS used as a finisher? Its been a while


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

So Kofi the Rollins of this match.

Wow, a win by the SOS.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Joe needs this elimination.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn, Joe eliminated.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2019)

Damn Joe beatdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

This would've been Ali 
Happy Kofi is getting shine time though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Orton is winning


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Poor Joe.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

put the title on kofi kingston

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> put the title on kofi kingston


I do want it to come down to Orton and Kofi.  And Orton punts him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Kofi has a fire tonight I haven't seen since 2009


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

fans was massively behind kofi at mitb

these fucks behind the scenes better recognize


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kofi has a fire tonight I haven't seen since 2009


So Orton can put it out.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I do want it to come down to Orton and Kofi.  And Orton punts him.



 Kofi will be stupid again, get depushed and everyone will blame everyone not Kofi even though Kofi fucked up.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Seriously Kofi should just let AJ pin him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously Kofi should just let AJ pin him.


Dumb babyface syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Devastating backbreaker.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Big E or Xavier should just come down,  give AJ the lightest of slaps to force a DQ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Kofi pulling out everything to survive.

Finally AJ taps Kofi out.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

AJ about to eat an RKO in seconds


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Overrun tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Orton smarter than your fav


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

Well Orton with that easy pin and paycheck for tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Orton smartest person on Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Overrun tonight?



WWE has been banned to really overrun by the TV networks.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Orton collected his paycheck.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Evan should dump Kaci.  Unless she has a really well paying job.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Kofi has shown more fire this last month or so than his entire wwe run for like a decade.

what happened?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Spots are open now.  So go get them.  Kofi might be trying.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Brock vs Seth
> AJ vs Daniel Bryan
> Miz vs Shane
> Braun vs McIntyre
> ...


mania will never be good again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

The women on Temptation Island are weak asf.  Stop crying and get a new man.  Jesus.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Alita lit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Kofi has shown more fire this last month or so than his entire wwe run for like a decade.
> 
> what happened?



Guessing his contract is coming up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought that segment made AJ look stupid tbh.  One kind of idiot doesn’t have their head on a swivel when Orton’s music hits?


AJ has always been naive. Its just his character flaw. Allow it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought that segment made AJ look stupid tbh.  One kind of idiot doesn’t have their head on a swivel when Orton’s music hits?


the same guy who got his nuts kicked for months yet never wore a cup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> its not because it was predictable.
> 
> no matter what Randy does there just a group of people who dislike him


I actually had an idea that involved Orton helping Seth beat Brock.  (If WWE is insistent on protecting Brock.)

You get the belt off of Brock and set up a Summerslam rematch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I actually had an idea that involved Orton helping Seth beat Brock.  (If WWE is insistent on protecting Brock.)
> 
> You get the belt off of Brock and set up a Summerslam rematch.


Anything involving 
-Orton
-Roman
-Charlotte 

causes outrage/fake outrage


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Anything involving
> -Orton
> -Roman
> -Charlotte
> ...


Outrage/fake outrage is better than the indifference everything else generates.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Asuka is definitely in a multi-woman cram-every-girl-in match at Wrestlemania if Charlotte is in the match with Ronda and Becky.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Outrage/fake outrage is better than the indifference everything else generates.


Just depends on the bigger picture when it happens.

Charlotte being put in the match and being sponsored by Vince gives Charlotte more heel heat and makes Becky more over


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

If I’m tired next Tuesday.  I’m going to take a nap after work so I am well rested when Temptation Island comes on.  Great show!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought that segment made AJ look stupid tbh.  What kind of idiot doesn’t have their head on a swivel when Orton’s music hits?



The kind of idiot that fits the quote below.



Rukia said:


> Dumb babyface syndrome.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 12, 2019)

lmao yo everyone watches that show for some reason


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

What happened to Jinder?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Jinder?


Who?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2019)

Jinder got Hindered

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

12 minutes of Jinder and 12 minutes of Corbin is better than 24 minutes of Corbin.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2019)

almost forgot jinder was wwe champion.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

I like the Singh brothers.  Between Brock and Orton.  These two guys have gotten killed for Jinder.

I want them to continue to be employed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Dana Brooke.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dana Brooke.



Wait wasn't here character basically to Charlotte what Mr perfect was to daddy Flair back during Ric's first true wwf run. (Aka biggest arse kisser)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2019)

What about the challenge of Vince trying to split him up from Bliss?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Fightful is confident that Charlotte was added because Ronda is gone after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fightful is confident that Charlotte was added because Ronda is gone after Wrestlemania.



Likely. Though she'll still be under contract.  Her contract is for 3 years with a pause for her to start a family when she chooses. So unless some agreement happens she'd likely come back.

Unlike Brock she loves being there. But has family dreams.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Ronda will work more of a Brock schedule in the future.  Big PPVs only.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Neville was my favorite cruiserweight.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Neville was my favorite cruiserweight.


Mine was Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 13, 2019)

Best cruiser was Tajiri.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Just depends on the bigger picture when it happens.
> 
> Charlotte being put in the match and being sponsored by Vince gives Charlotte more heel heat and makes Becky more over


But it has done the exact fucking contrary this convoluted authority ca beck + Charlotte being added is killing the feud. The hype was clearly going down on raw... 
can we JUST have a simple one va one in wwe? A simple storyline? God!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Also have you seen the news about Double or nothing selling out in 4 minutes? 
I have seen it on cody’s Twitter and various information websites 
Interesting


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also have you seen the news about Double or nothing selling out in 4 minutes?
> I have seen it on cody’s Twitter and various information websites
> Interesting


Not surprising.  This is pretty much the indie Wrestlemania and they sold 10k seats.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2019)

I hope they can keep the momentum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not surprising.  This is pretty much the indie Wrestlemania and they sold 10k seats.


 yeah but they still need the tv deal prove themselves as legit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

I just read that the Iconics didn’t even tag in last night.  And these bitches are in the chamber???


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

this fucker's vision of wrestling is so fuking SPOT ON!
what he said about win and loses and how they need to matter in the title picture is absolutely awesome and actually got me hyped. dude is a huge fan! he know SO much about all the companies from wcw to wwf/f even lucha and all of that 
props to him


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I just read that the Iconics didn’t even tag in last night.  And these bitches are in the chamber???


i might have to hit the liquor shelf to endure that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> i might have to hit the liquor shelf to endure that match.


I’m going to be in Oklahoma City this weekend.  If the Iconics in the Chamber somehow appears on the inflight tv; I will be rooting for a plane crash.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Holy shit  
I actually felt BAD for this poor chick! Damn that’s one hell of a beatdown!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 13, 2019)

Family man KO but this time as a face when he returns.  Instead of I'll do anything for my family no matter how vile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2019)

Ah it will be good to see him again.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Holy shit
> I actually felt BAD for this poor chick! Damn that’s one hell of a beatdown!



That fat fuck needs to wrestle Nia and see who’s the ok-ish cow in the business lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Fuck Will Smith’s genie!  I don’t want that shit!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Will Smith’s genie!  I don’t want that shit!!


Why are people outraged by it tho?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2019)

And this woman is currently signed with AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Why are people outraged by it tho?


I’m not outraged by it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Will Smith’s genie!  I don’t want that shit!!





pat pat said:


> Why are people outraged by it tho?




Heh, how long did it take for that image to get approve for an emote.

Also saw the trailer for the live action Aladdin, that film is set for a 2020 release right because that genie CGI reveal needed to be cleaned up a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, how long did it take for that image to get approve for an emote.
> 
> Also saw the trailer for the live action Aladdin, that film is set for a 2020 release right because that genie CGI reveal needed to be cleaned up a bit more.


Its coming out in May.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Its coming out in May.



Seriously, holy shit they better fix the CGI genie then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Man, movies are off to a slow start this year.  Captain Marvel needs to deliver in March.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

The stars must be on the other poster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The stars must be on the other poster.


Just the greateat wrestler today and the GOAT tag team, nothing to see there!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2019)

Zafaar is as Arab as my red neck neighbor


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2019)

Jericho dick riding Omega’s fame and glory


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Jericho dick riding Omega’s fame and glory


Jericho is probably going to continue to cover for his wrestling ability with hardcore matches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is probably going to continue to cover for his wrestling ability with hardcore matches.



He’s way past his prime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s way past his prime


At least ten years past his prime.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> At least ten years past his prime.



Jericho can’t even do that springboard dropkick in the corner no more because he’s so fat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


>


That one had me laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2019)

Looks like the wwe hulu guy has got some competition finally.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


>


Looking like a jojo stand


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2019)

Twin Cities Pioneer Press.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 14, 2019)

They sending him to the Uso penitentiary?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

We got him on lock!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Jericho can’t even do that springboard dropkick in the corner no more because he’s so fat


Lmfao goes for a lionsault and just wipes out midway in the air.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2019)

I always knew usos be off the Hennessey


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2019)

Probably did it on purpose to get out of the PPV because some time behind bars would be better than selling to Shane's sage punches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2019)

Driving the wrong way down the street? Fighting with the police? What the hell man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2019)

this is a work 

or maybe jimmy intended and got himself arrested so he will be let go of his WWE contract and Jey will soon follow and head to AEW


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2019)

Back to the USO penitentiary.

So AEW might be getting Batista now it seems.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Taker money situation must be bad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Flight delayed for two more hours.  Fuck it.  Headed to the bar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2019)

Isn't this guy's appearance fee up there and it's for the hour.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

His appearance fee is like $25k.  Is that per hour or will it cover the whole signing?  I don’t know.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow that's strange. I thought he would just be resting comfortably at this point. No pun intended.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

There’s no loyalty in this business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 14, 2019)

25k/hour for his appearances, that's true. Taker probably wasn't good with his finances.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Wrestlers always seem to struggle no matter how much they earned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2019)

25K an hour..... fuck sakes how much is it to book Scott Steiner?  If I want to spend that much, I want my bang for my buck.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Stone Cold is a bigger star imo than Undertaker.  How much would he cost?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Stone Cold is a bigger star imo than Undertaker.  How much would he cost?


A case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

I want Stone Cold to wrestle in AEW.  And he can drink beers in the ring.  He will toss a beer to Jericho.  And Jericho drops it.

I just imagine an absolutely hilarious segment unfolding.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 25k/hour for his appearances, that's true. Taker probably wasn't good with his finances.



Taker has multiple businesses out there that are making huge amount of money.  Supposedly he has overall about $20 million

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

Flair surprisingly doesn’t have that much money.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Flair surprisingly doesn’t have that much money.



How many ex wives does he have to give all his money to though?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 14, 2019)

So Taker is no longer employed?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2019)

How many times did Taker get divorced?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Flair surprisingly doesn’t have that much money.


He's had more divorces than championships.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> How many times did Taker get divorced?



Twice.  1999 and 2007 (Sara aka the one DDP stalked)


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2019)

Austin and Omega in the ring together would be awesome


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2019)

Saw that Taker does real estate and buys a lot of cars. Massive spending on those things could be the reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Flair surprisingly doesn’t have that much money.


Flair lived his gimmick with a life of constant partying and big spending so he never managed his money right. People close to him always talk about how broke Flair is in shoots.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2019)

oh looks like he recently got his money right. he's got 3 million right now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> oh looks like he recently got his money right. he's got 3 million right now.


that’s not a big number.

Flair should be doing better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2019)

I recall a story when Fair was in TNA that when they were in an EU tour he ask for more money for him to get on the tour bus and the company just left him in Dublin.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 15, 2019)

Undertaker is charging 60k for his 3hour appearance at starcast and he's charging fans $150 per photo. Good god.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> that’s not a big number.
> 
> Flair should be doing better.


this is good considering he pissed away his money all his life. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 15, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Undertaker is charging 60k for his 3hour appearance at starcast and he's charging fans $150 per photo. Good god.


dear lord...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Undertaker is charging 60k for his 3hour appearance at starcast and he's charging fans $150 per photo. Good god.



How nice, Starcast got a discount for the third hour.  $150 per photo the fuck?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

That’s nice and all.  But will Muhammad Hassan be at Starcast?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How nice, Starcast got a discount for the third hour.  $150 per photo the fuck?!



The Undertaker never left his roots as being a guy brought in by the Million Dollar Man.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2019)

In your opinion, If TNA didn't fuck it up. would they have been a legit 2nd company by now?

Like they had AJ, Joe, Roode, Okada, Punk, Daniels, Kazarian, Bucks, Angle, Sting, MCMG, etc.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2019)

Also, I'm trying to get a good grasp of NJPW hierarchy as far as popularity and standings.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 15, 2019)

@Nemesis who are the NJPW gurus here?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2019)

Unfortunately not I. 

I think if TNA hadn't fucked up though they could have established themselves enough to be about nxt level. But all would be dependent on the mcmahon dollars enticing the said TNA stars. 

Plus triple h nxt factor too might have done more to hurt other promotions other than tna fucking itself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Unfortunately not I.
> 
> I think if TNA hadn't fucked up though they could have established themselves enough to be about nxt level. But all would be dependent on the mcmahon dollars enticing the said TNA stars.
> 
> Plus triple h nxt factor too might have done more to hurt other promotions other than tna fucking itself.


The fuck is NXT level?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

I think he means having an authentic brand for pushing young stars. NXT definitely fires up it's crowd well. TNA was doing that but essentially crashing everything by jamming older folks on the show (hogan, the nasty boys, bischoff, etc..)


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The fuck is NXT level?





Raiden said:


> I think he means having an authentic brand for pushing young stars. NXT definitely fires up it's crowd well. TNA was doing that but essentially crashing everything by jamming older folks on the show (hogan, the nasty boys, bischoff, etc..)



Essentially this.  It wasn't meant to be a hit on nxt.  But more a if TNA didn't fuck up instead of a joke. It would be like Raiden said. 

This is a good place to be. A medium sized (bigger than indys smaller than raw/smackdown ) in viewership. But producing a better quality of product with their own identity that the fans get behind. 

Wish instead of Hogan they got Heyman and went with his ideas.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Essentially this.  It wasn't meant to be a hit on nxt.  But more a if TNA didn't fuck up instead of a joke. It would be like Raiden said.
> 
> This is a good place to be. A medium sized (bigger than indys smaller than raw/smackdown ) in viewership. But producing a better quality of product with their own identity that the fans get behind.
> 
> Wish instead of Hogan they got Heyman and went with his ideas.


NXT only works because WWE is behind it. 

It gives more access to fans and wwe-lite production, which inturn makes it an acceptable landing spot for the hottest names on the market/indy scene. 

If ROH, Impact, or PWG was under WWE they would be the same exact thing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

I do feel like at least initially AEW is competing against NXT for the same batch of hardcore fans.  Can AEW have better paper views and better builds for their feuds than NXT?  That’s the question.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I do feel like at least initially AEW is competing against NXT for the same batch of hardcore fans.  Can AEW have better paper views and better builds for their feuds than NXT?  That’s the question.



With a TV deal I think they can.

In other news (From Fox News originally so take with a mountain of salt.)



It looks like Jimmy and Naomi want to be fired.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Seems like bullshit.

WWE does have a problem if people that have been treated well are asking for their release though.  Yikes.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seems like bullshit.
> 
> WWE does have a problem if people that have been treated well are asking for their release though.  Yikes.


wwe sounds like an exhausting place to work at though so it doesn't surprise me too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

The house shows don’t sell very well. And tv contracts have exploded.

So for the love of god.  Reduce the schedule.  I think they should eliminate 1/3 of all house shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2019)

Usos contract is up in 3months, that speculation of them wanting to be fired is bullshit. They can jump in 3months regardless.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Usos contract is up in 3months, that speculation of them wanting to be fired is bullshit. They can jump in 3months regardless.


I agree.  Theoretically though if they do jump.  I would expect they want to take Naomi with them.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias @Raiden @Rukia @[S-A-F] @Kisame3rd14
@WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Charlotte D. Kurisu @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose 

Which of you are the NJPW gurus?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Raiden @Rukia @[S-A-F] @Kisame3rd14
> @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Charlotte D. Kurisu @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Which of you are the NJPW gurus?


Not me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Raiden @Rukia @[S-A-F] @Kisame3rd14
> @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Charlotte D. Kurisu @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Which of you are the NJPW gurus?


I am certainly not an NJPW guru, but maybe i could lead you in the right directions depending on your questions?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The house shows don’t sell very well. And tv contracts have exploded.
> 
> So for the love of god.  Reduce the schedule.  I think they should eliminate 1/3 of all house shows.



Hard agree with this. Also why a lot of people are probably getting injured.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 16, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14  Basically looking to see some sort of heirarchy chart of the NJPW greats like Omega, Okada, Tanahashi, Ibushii, Naito, EVIL, sanada, etc.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Raiden @Rukia @[S-A-F] @Kisame3rd14
> @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Charlotte D. Kurisu @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Which of you are the NJPW gurus?


Not I


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Lord Trollbias @Raiden @Rukia @[S-A-F] @Kisame3rd14
> @WhatADrag @Ghost_of_Gashir @Charlotte D. Kurisu @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Which of you are the NJPW gurus?



Not me sadly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2019)

Is this year’s the weakest road to WM??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)

Who hasn't hit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Big E definitely has.  R Truth.  Big Cass.  Corey Graves.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Kisame3rd14  Basically looking to see some sort of heirarchy chart of the NJPW greats like Omega, Okada, Tanahashi, Ibushii, Naito, EVIL, sanada, etc.


Naito
Okada
Tanahashi
Hiromu
Omega
Sanada
Suzuki
Ibushi
EVIL

That's up to date and going by tthe Japanese perspective. I could be slightly wrong on the bottom end but it would only be a name or two. Also, *Jay white *is by far their most despised heel. Suzuki is respected for being legitimate, where as Jay White is the ultimate coward in their eyes. Just check out last year's G1 for fan reactions.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Graves betrayed his wife and lost her as a friend.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)

Twitter destroying Graves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Twitter destroying Graves


Because he’s an asshole.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2019)

That post about threatening to sue made me snort a bit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

The hell!?  Well if he's about to become a free man then he can go after Mandy Rose legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2019)

If Corey is at Elimination chamber.  Mandy's Boyfriend should come out during the women's tag team title match and punch out corey with Mandy towards the commentary table and smirking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

It took two years.  But Enzo finally got Corey back.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

Wow what a mess smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

Hahaha hard cringe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)

That entire time Corey thought about fucking Carmella. I could see it in his eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Reminder.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)

Corey at home like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2019)

Hopefully Corey gets heckled at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2019)

This image is the only thing that needs to be said to Corey from now on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2019)

I feel a bit sorry for Carmella and Naomi tomorrow, holy shit the fans are gong to have a field day.  Not to mention the tag match with the Usos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

TBH Carmella deserves it.  It's not like she didn't know about Corey's relationship status because everyone knows about it and Corey even talks about his marriage.  I mean the fans nearly destroyed Lita when it first came out about her and Edge and it took years for her to not get mocked by it.  Basically her retiring and vanishing for years before coming back, revalation that Matt was being a bastard to her as well (From the words of Jeff), her apologizing etc before the fans basically warmed back up to her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel a bit sorry for Carmella and Naomi tomorrow, holy shit the fans are gong to have a field day.  Not to mention the tag match with the Usos.


Those two are out as Asuka’s Mania opponent.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Those two are out as Asuka’s Mania opponent.



WWE just needs to go with "Vince chose Charlotte because Becky irl is injured and needs few weeks off so he picked the one the fans would hate the most. So until Becky is fit and wins her place at fast Lane Charlotte gets the heat. Then plays the entitled bitch, faces Asuka and loses in a squash caused by in character being too cocky. " style


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 17, 2019)

Camella 

Graves should have gone and fucked Mandy Rose. Go a tier higher ffs


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH Carmella deserves it.  It's not like she didn't know about Corey's relationship status because everyone knows about it and Corey even talks about his marriage.  I mean the fans nearly destroyed Lita when it first came out about her and Edge and it took years for her to not get mocked by it.  Basically her retiring and vanishing for years before coming back, revalation that Matt was being a bastard to her as well (From the words of Jeff), her apologizing etc before the fans basically warmed back up to her.


 why do the fans seem to only blame the girl tho? it's not like the dude's dick is on auto control......but I guess in edge's case it's because he was too much of a big star so they didn't want to "ruin" him I guess?? lol


----------



## teddy (Feb 17, 2019)

I mean...general consensus is that graves is the biggest pos coming out of this, but carmella isn't that far behind if she's willing to sleep with a married man


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> why do the fans seem to only blame the girl tho? it's not like the dude's dick is on auto control......but I guess in edge's case it's because he was too much of a big star so they didn't want to "ruin" him I guess?? lol



Everyone here and elsewhere is blaming Graves though with most of the shit thrown at him.  With Carmella she holds the blame as well because simply put she knows he is married so having this knowledge has an obligation to say no.

It was the same with Edge, the fans outright despised him.  When WWE let Matt go because of this his matches and promos were hyjacked with people chanting for Matt.  When he came back I'm not over stating that the fans were desperate for Hardy to be WWE Champion, mostly to spite Edge and Lita.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

I think Carmella is getting blamed too.

Corey is just an easy target because he’s such an asshole on social media all the time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2019)

This explains graves latest rant on twitter.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is this year’s the weakest road to WM??


We've been saying this every year for like the past 5 years.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Reminder.


Big Cass build always was crap.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> We've been saying this every year for like the past 5 years.



And the answer is still no. WM XI is still the worst.  Their main event had a fucking nfl star as one of the two competitors


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2019)

Wouldn't call this year the worst but they definitely have many problems. Injuries, painfully predictable outcomes for matches, no special attraction, used out storylines.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2019)

Everyone's bodies seem to break down by mania season. 

Dat WWE schedule.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 17, 2019)

I always said that after Mania, and Backlash, they should take a reduced schedule until July.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

I disagree with Gibbs in the reduced schedule in the timing part, instead I think they should just go on an off season of sort between Night of Champions and the Rumble. Let people rest up even if you have to keep on air do less during this time.  Essentially it's NFL season and you're going to lose out anyway.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Mark Henry documentary tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Wait...

it's finn vs bobby and lio?

wtf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

I just read that Coach is on the pre-show???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't like this card on paper one bit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't like this card on paper one bit


It’s an awful card.

Kofi winning the championship to end the show is probably the best they can do to make it a meaningful show.  He can have a short run and drop it back to Bryan at Fastlane.

Or Harper can interfere and they can do some kick ass 3-on-3 against New Day matches?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi not winning lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Kofi not winning lol


Why not?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why not?


Wwe hyping him up to much.

Seems fishy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Mustafa Ali left 205 and he is still Mustafa Ali.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Murphy/Tozawa should've been on the main card dammit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

WWE Title may actually main event a PPV? WHAT!?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey Graves awfully quiet so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Beth about to show Renee how to do commentary at a basic level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

These motherfuckers actually gonna have Carmella come out with Corey still on commentary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey hasn’t said a damn thing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

I know WWE is trying to make the Chamber safer but FGS they really couldn't make the padding look more dangerous?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

LMAO Corey ain't even creeping on Mandy as much today


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey making marriage jokes. Uhhh...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Sasha doesn’t have a shitty face. I guess they win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Tag Matches in a Chamber will always be a retarded idea


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey is on mute mode!!!  
je can barely talk


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tag Matches in a Chamber will always be a retarded idea


this 
also don't you guys have a discord group tho?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> this
> also don't you guys have a discord group tho?


Yeah


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 17, 2019)

good. Let the women shine.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah


You do? and did not invite me
>(


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> You do? and did not invite me
> >(


I don't know your Discord id.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah


i was on a wwe discord but it was kinda boring so I left lol
ps : you guys are disgusting for not inviting us *spit on him bruddas!!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Murphy/Tozawa should've been on the main card dammit



If the casual fans knew about Murphy how would they continue to have Alexa flirt with the entire male roster?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Just waiting on Carmella to enter with Naomi.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

WWE overdoes the Tower of Doom squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

OMG can they just SHUT THE FUK UP?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Sasha hand just saved Bayley from back of boot to face


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

I’m flying to Vegas and on to LA.  Hopefully the ppv is at least decent.  I will read about it in a couple of hours.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

I can't take Carmella and Naomi seriously in a match like this...


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Can't believe going to say this but thank fuck for Nia and Tamina kicking out the IIcan'tshutupics


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Renee is a shame to the job of commentator.....


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

WOOOWW beth is actually a lot better on commentary!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

COME ON SONYA AND MANDY!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

WOO! YES! THOUGHT THAT WAS OVER THERE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

FUCK! SHOULD HAVE BEEN IT! DAMN!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

UGH! FUCK THIS!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

I am punitive!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

The Sasha “If I have a bitch face in my entrance I’m gonna job” meme never lies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Bayley still can’t cut promos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Sasha’s wig about to fall off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Usos need to beat up security on their way to the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2019)

Will be joining in in a bit. Was out all day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Miz fucking the shit out of Maryse. Would do the same tbh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Miz out there busting a nut in Maryse whenever he feels like.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

If we ever find out Miz is cheating on Maryse he'd end up super heel for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If we ever find out Miz is cheating on Maryse he'd end up super heel for life.


doubt he is that kind of guy, at least not the one to act like shit after doing it , he is actually a great guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Just found out EC was today


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> doubt he is that kind of guy, at least not the one to act like shit after doing it , he is actually a great guy



Yeah that's true.  I doubt he would too.  Which is why he'd be super heel if it ever happened.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Good call by Corey, reminding the commentators how hypocritical they are by calling the kicks the It Kicks now Miz is with Shane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Good call by Corey, reminding the commentators how hypocritical they are by calling the kicks the It Kicks now Miz is with Shane.


Also liked him calling out Miz's dad's stupidity for not being proud of being WWE Champ and main eventing Mania but Tag Titles (which he's won multiple times) was what made him proud.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also liked him calling out Miz's dad's stupidity for not being proud of being WWE Champ and main eventing Mania but Tag Titles (which he's won multiple times) was what made him proud.



Yeah that was what we were all were saying last month, surprised it took them that long for someone to bring it up.

Also how many DQs should there have been now under the new rules?  I lost count.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

thought they were gonna punish Usos for one of them getting arrested


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Shane is going to kill himself in the ring one of these days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

That was a surprise


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

DAY ONE ISH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

< gets arrested
< wins tag titles
<punishes people for leaving

Ok Vince


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Miz having a lot of kids because Cena accused him of firing blanks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Miz having a lot of kids because Cena accused him of firing blanks.


when did he do that?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Miz having a lot of kids because Cena accused him of firing blanks.



This is just Miz continuing his win streak over Cena.  The only blip being a nothing match due to Cena bailing when commitment came calling.

Surprised they didn't do Shane kicking Miz in the nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> when did he do that?


Nikki/Cena against Maryse/Miz Wrestlemania feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

IN b4 @The Juice Man  makes up for two thirds of the box office sales


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Fin to Demon Y/N just to troll everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Nikki/Cena against Maryse/Miz Wrestlemania feud.


damn. I must have missed it due to the whole this feud revolves around reality tv show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Fin to Demon Y/N just to troll everyone.


If he comes out as The Demon I'll be pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If he comes out as The Demon I'll be pissed.


Why now and not against Brock?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If he comes out as The Demon I'll be pissed.



and if in return the Club is born  will you still be mad?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

No Demon.  I call Club formation today


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why now and not against Brock?



Well why did he not at other major events but did against Corbin.

Thankfully he didn't Demon this time though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey I wouldn't be talking about families tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Golddust wears paint every match.  Why not Balor?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

wow Renee sure took a shot at Corey tonight I am sure lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 @The Juice Man  makes up for two thirds of the box office sales



You summoned me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You summoned me.


Yeah Paige was on but you missed her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah Paige was on but you missed her.


What did my goddess do?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> What did my goddess do?


She plugged her movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> What did my goddess do?


Just promote her movie 

Shame she lost her gm role. She was actually good at it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> What did my goddess do?


Hit Graves with the Paige Turner I hope.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

I just watched a movie of Paige pluging her butt.

It's fate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hit Graves with the Paige Turner I hope.


HIs wife will do that to him in court

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

well time to make Ic relevant?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Rush about to die by Bobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

I was about to complain about Chi never getting a big event but then realized we get SS if you can call that a good PPV


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was about to complain about Chi never getting a big event but then realized we get SS if you can call that a good PPV


 which SS?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> which SS?


Survivor series


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was about to complain about Chi never getting a big event but then realized we get SS if you can call that a good PPV


They hijack events with CM Punk chants.  WWE can go places and not have to worry about that issue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They hijack events with CM Punk chants.  WWE can go places and not have to worry about that issue.


they also have a lot of dead crowds compared to Chicago. Plus a lot of people in Chi are kinda over Punk  coming back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

god Charlotte's voice


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Charlotte cuts promos so bad, saying sufferin’ succotash would improve them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey is an expert on trap games. After all Carmella got him overlooking his wife


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Corey probably slept with 4–5 of the divas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Only took Ronda 10 months but she finally has decent looking ring gear and its a fucking MK11 cosplay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

can this please be a squash match? Rather see how they move the storyline


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

why are people even boing ronda anymore? I am sure they themselves don't know anymore!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only took Ronda 10 months but she finally has decent looking ring gear and its a fucking MK11 cosplay


so she finally looks like she's in the Shield ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Corey probably slept with 4–5 of the divas.


Explains the I Stand With Carmella posts from other WWE women. They been doing the same shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh thank god it was a squash match


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

WOW GREAT AHAHAHAHAH RONDA ROWDYYYYYYY AAHAHAHAH


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

Becky looks so badass lol


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

god that chick is OVER lol


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Explains the I Stand With Carmella posts from other WWE women. They been doing the same shit.




Which ones have done it.  I've only seen Fake Sasha one that was posted a few pages back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

So Ronda busted open


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Becky “Jean Grey” Lynch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Which ones have done it.  I've only seen Fake Sasha one that was posted a few pages back.


It was fake? Huh. Didn't know that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Becky a real G. I stan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Baron Corbin and Braun have found their true calling as piss breaks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2019)

Crowd will be dead for the mens chamber


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Why does Becky keep showing up even though she is suspended?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Crowd will be dead for the mens chamber


Could a fun Elias segment revive them?

Just curious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Corbin gonna get dominated by Strowman, Drew will interfere and hit Braun with a Claymore, Corbin will win. Bet on it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin gonna get dominated by Strowman, Drew will interfere and hit Braun with a Claymore, Corbin will win. Bet on it


That will definitely keep the dead crowd dead.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 17, 2019)

becky being awesome again , her full pop is back!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> becky being awesome again , her full pop is back!


It’s not a normal Raw or Smackdown crowd.  It’s the traveling PPV crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lel Renee actually bringing up using the DQ  to his advantage


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It was fake? Huh. Didn't know that.



Yeah it was W V W V E at the end of the name.

Why is Cole bitching about someone not being impartial.  The guy has been less impartial than any other commentator.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias  you missed Bobby but overall you got it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Strowman lost?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Strowman lost?



Not finished yet


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Just end this please


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

WWE Trying to make us think these guys are a new shield.  This trio is just killing Drew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just end this please


IN b4 three man tag at Fast lane


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 three man tag at Fast lane


80 Year Old Angle wrestling WWE matches in 20 fucking 19. Hate to see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 three man tag at Fast lane


That’s a Raw match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> 80 Year Old Angle wrestling WWE matches in 20 fucking 19. Hate to see it.


yeah so when are they turning Elias face again since it's obvious Finn and Strowman are facing them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s a Raw match.


not if they are building up Drew vs Strowman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not if they are building up Drew vs Strowman


Drew better go over clean at Mania to build him up as Seth's challenger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

uh why are we getting Lacey?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew better go over clean at Mania to build him up as Seth's challenger


Yeah at this point Strowman's lost forever and drew needs to be capitalized. 


Then at SS Roman can come back and beat him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

So that Lacy Evens thing happened.  I guess they were trying to distract people while repairing the chamber.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah at this point Strowman's lost forever and drew needs to be capitalized.
> 
> 
> Then at SS Roman can come back and beat him


Honestly wouldn't mind that tbf. I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. I miss the fuck out of Reigns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So that Lacy Evens thing happened.  I guess they were trying to distract people while repairing the chamber.



Vince probably didn't mind it


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah at this point Strowman's lost forever and drew needs to be capitalized.
> 
> 
> Then at SS Roman can come back and beat him



Still would find it funny if Roman went to Vince and go "You know.  It's going to take forever to get to full fitness and need to take it easy for a few years so yeah I'm not coming back with the travel schedule." Then remain in Hollywood or go AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly wouldn't mind that tbf. I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. I miss the fuck out of Reigns.


I still think he can be a fantastic heel when he returns but it would require the company to pull the trigger like they did with Ambrose except don't fuck it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still would find it funny if Roman went to Vince and go "You know.  It's going to take forever to get to full fitness and need to take it easy for a few years so yeah I'm not coming back with the travel schedule." Then remain in Hollywood or go AEW.


I can feel Vince's rage with a thousand suns from this post


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

WWE Title Main Eventing a PPV. Its been so long.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I still think he can be a fantastic heel when he returns but it would require the company to pull the trigger like they did with Ambrose except don't fuck it up.


Slay the beast!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Slay the beast!


That's Seth's job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE Title Main Eventing a PPV. Its been so long.


but the women's tag title hasn't  happened


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but the women's tag title hasn't  happened


It was the opener.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

You know I don't care who wins out of this as long as it isn't Randy or Jeff because they're the ones who need it the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know I don't care who wins out of this as long as it isn't Randy or Jeff because they're the ones who need it the least.


AJ doesn’t need it either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It was the opener.


Wait what?! 

Well damn, who won?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait what?!
> 
> Well damn, who won?



Sasha and Bailey


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait what?!
> 
> Well damn, who won?


Sasha and Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Make Samoa Joe a tweener already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sasha and Bailey


Oh. Well thank god I missed it then.

Thanks bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha and Bayley


Thanks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So that Lacy Evens thing happened.  I guess they were trying to distract people while repairing the chamber.



I missed it, what happened at the end of the corbin/Braun match?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Bryan is a hypocrite.  You see using an entrance theme uses energy that comes from non renewable energy.  He's Fickle!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

DB sounds a lot like Chris Jericho weirdly enough .


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> I missed it, what happened at the end of the corbin/Braun match?



Shield style triple powerbomb on Braun, then they advertised something.  Then Lacy walked down the ramp and back up.  Then more talky stuff and here we are.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Only Undertaker was able to have a good comeback to the "What" chant.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shield style triple powerbomb on Braun, then they advertised something.  Then Lacy walked down the ramp and back up.  Then more talky stuff and here we are.


who did the power bombing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Lel I bet DB is the one who created Earth-chan


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> who did the power bombing?



Lashley was in the Roman position.  Corbin and Lashley lifted Braun so they put him through the tables.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Joe's gonna kill that lame Earth lover


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Joe's chops are lethal, they are nearly as dangerous looking as WALTER's


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi really won people over .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi you crazy bastard


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kofi really won people over .



For now...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

If Kofi wins they have to play SOS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

damn man, Joe's really laying the chops


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If Kofi wins they have to play SOS



Only if he goes back Jamaican.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

yep Joe's never gonna get his time


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> yep Joe's never gonna get his time


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Jeff showed displeasure at title desecration.

More like he wanted to smoke the belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Superman said:


>



think about this, Nia Jax has more title reigns than Joe himself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Jeff showed displeasure at title desecration.
> 
> More like he wanted to smoke the belt.


goddammit man I wish I could rep you


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

AJ knee on buckle must have hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Jesus Jeff


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> think about this, Nia Jax has more title reigns than Joe himself



why do I want to think about that!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> why do I want to think about that!?


just to know the sad story of babyface Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm scared for Kofi.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

DAMN! Vicious looking back breaker from aj to kofi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm scared for Kofi.


Same


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

My God Orton RKO's are so good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

damn nice rko


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

holy shit Kofi vs DB is finale


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

Orton thinking right now

"STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Sweet revenge. I want Kofi to win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi needs to get revenge for “Stupid stupid”


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My God Orton RKO's are so good



I used to prefer DDP's Diamond Cutter but Randy seems to just make his RKOs better than better and out done DDP


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Vince call an audible.  Even if your plans were not a Kofi win, make it a Kofi win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

FUUUUCK !! Almost Kofi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

goddammit Vince, you got the crowd hot, pull the trigger and show people you still got it you old bastard


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi might be the most over person on the roster after Becky.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Fuck just remembered Vince hates Black people.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Tiger Ali’s injury killed his push.  Especially if this was meant for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

HE KICKED OUT!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

HE KICKED OUT. PLEASE VINCE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

MY HEART!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2019)

DAMN THAT REACTION FROM KOFI WAS RAW


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Wait why did Bryan let go?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

uh using DB's head to slam it is pretty messed up


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Orton/Styles for Wrestlemania will hopefully be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

I see that reference Corey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nope Vince still won't put over a black wrestler.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

I still question the build up to the knee.  You obviously see it coming why not stay down?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I still question the build up to the knee.  You obviously see it coming why not stay down?


but wasn't he drowsy and still recovering though?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

People thinking Koon Kingston is winning a world title in WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

fuck man this is sad


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope Vince still won't put over a black wrestler.


Black History Month!


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi should have been the first one eliminated so Vince wouldn't give you guys any hope.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but wasn't he drowsy and still recovering though?



Better to stay down, be napping while Bryan is having a corner spasm build up.

If Vince has any sense any at all he should make it Bryan vs Kofi at Mania (Unless this is Kofi's retirement.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Kofi should have been the first one eliminated so Vince wouldn't give you guys any hope.


well he saw what he did on Smackdown and he wanted to reward him. Still Joe got eliminated first so he did better than Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Black History Month!


It's funny how WWE gets away with it


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well he saw what he did on Smackdown and he wanted to reward him. Still Joe got eliminated first so he did better than Joe



Joe isn't even suppose to be on the main roster.

Joe's already an overachiever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Joe isn't even suppose to be on the main roster.
> 
> Joe's already an overachiever.




No he's sadly an underachiever now. In fact he could be considered a jobber


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Better to stay down, be napping while Bryan is having a corner spasm build up.
> 
> If Vince has any sense any at all he should make it Bryan vs Kofi at Mania (Unless this is Kofi's retirement.)


True but it's not like DB couldn't pull that move out of nowhere .

He tried it with Randy but he's super quick


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Hell of a main event


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

A crime that Almas didn’t make the show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

WWE actually has pretty diverse champions atm tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but it's not like DB couldn't pull that move out of nowhere .
> 
> He tried it with Randy but he's super quick



Well that is Randy.  He could RKO all of us in under 30s and we're all in different parts of the world.  Must be the energy he saves just leisurely strolling to the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

I told you guys Kofi should have won.  WWE had nothing to lose.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi might be the most over person on the roster after Becky.


And they built him leas than a week ago, think about what wwe could be if they booked the entire roster this well a few weeks in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Kofi as champion won’t be nearly as entertaining as Bryan though.  Like always.  The money is in the chase.

Bryan/Harper/Rowan vs New Day at Fastlane.  Kofi vs Bryan at Wrestlemania.  It’s an easy formula.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kofi as champion won’t be nearly as entertaining as Bryan though.  Like always.  The money is in the chase.
> 
> Bryan/Harper/Rowan vs New Day at Fastlane.  Kofi vs Bryan at Wrestlemania.  It’s an easy formula.


kofi vs bryan at mania needs to happen


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

Just thinking about it.  If Mania ended with these as Champions.

Women's Tag Team: Kairi and Io
Mens Tag Team Raw: Revival
Mens Tag Team Smackdown: Usos
IC: Balor
US: Anyone but Truth
Smackdown Women's: Asuka
Raw Women's: Becky
Smackdown champion: Kofi
Raw Champion: Seth

That wouldn't be a bad Mania ending at all.  Not likely to happen knowing Vince though


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2019)

So looks like Vince had one of his "Fuck it I'm changing shit at the last possible minute." moments just before the PPV.  Basically the Women's match was meant to go last and title first but it all got switched around making people in both matches unhappy about the late switching. (Not unhappy about the change in of itself.  Just how close to the ppv it happened.).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

They ain’t taking the tag belts off of Sasha and Bayley that quickly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So looks like Vince had one of his "Fuck it I'm changing shit at the last possible minute." moments just before the PPV.  Basically the Women's match was meant to go last and title first but it all got switched around making people in both matches unhappy about the late switching. (Not unhappy about the change in of itself.  Just how close to the ppv it happened.).


A good change for once. If the WWE Title match went on first the whole show wouldn't have been able to keep up. Sasha/Bayley winning energized the crowd. Kofi losing made everyone sad.
But yeah he should have let people know earlier. Still all 18 folks involved in the Chamber matches handled the changes well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

That anyone but Truth disrespect SMH.

and stop trynig to bring up kairi and io up so early. If we did that the womens tag divison would have nothing to look forward to after mania season.

I want lita and trish vs sasha and bayley

Those two could face some big and well known names like that to truly start off their title reign

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> That anyone but Truth disrespect SMH.
> 
> and stop trynig to bring up kairi and io up so early. If we did that the womens tag divison would have nothing to look forward to after mania season.
> 
> ...


It’s probably going to be Nia/Tamina.  WWE really values Nia as a tremendous heel for some reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s probably going to be Nia/Tamina.  WWE really values Nia as a tremendous heel for some reason.


Hopefully they face each other at fast lane and nia wins women's battle royal on the pre show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s probably going to be Nia/Tamina.  WWE really values Nia as a tremendous heel for some reason.


So how will this Women's Tag Belt work. Its dual branded so can a SD team just show up on RAW to lay down a challenge or what.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully they face each other at fast lane and *nia wins* women's battle royal on the pre show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So how will this Women's Tag Belt work. Its dual branded so can a SD team just show up on RAW to lay down a challenge or what.


Bayley and Sasha will I assume be the two that rove around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


>


It's the battle royal who care

Rather that than the women's tag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 18, 2019)

I do believe the endgame is 4hw vs 4hw. 

Shayna is ready now. Marina and Jessamyn still a bit away.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I do believe the endgame is 4hw vs 4hw.
> 
> Shayna is ready now. Marina and Jessamyn still a bit away.



I guess the wildcard is Ronda,  Will she go to start a family or will she say stay until Summerslam under the guarantee it'll be 4HW vs 4HW.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

WWE has to go with Kofi if they truly care for Ali. 
There will be unwarranted resentment towards Ali if it's Bryan vs Ali at Mania. 
Dude has a long career ahead of him and he's for sure talented.
It would be sad to see a majority of the fan base disinterested because basically we all want Kofi.

Either do a Bryan vs Ali feud for Fastlane (he brings up the fact he didn't get a chance and he has already beaten Daniel before)
Or they take a different path like winning the US title.

Kofi got the Juice like Becky.

If around the same time this year you would have told me these two are the hottest names to be in wrestling heading into mania season I thought you would have been smoking crack because it sounds impossible in the WWE world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I do believe the endgame is 4hw vs 4hw.
> 
> Shayna is ready now. Marina and Jessamyn still a bit away.


Shouldn't even be thought about until atleast a full year


----------



## Kuya (Feb 18, 2019)

my high ass thought Big E was about to turn lmao, i was waiting for it


----------



## Kuya (Feb 18, 2019)

Usos once again adding to their Hall of Fame career. The announcers said at the start of the match that the Usos are the longest tenured tag team in WWE history. I did not know that. Top 7 all time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And they built him leas than a week ago, think about what wwe could be if they booked the entire roster this well a few weeks in a row.


 most of the midcard coming out to huge pops.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys Kofi should have won.  WWE had nothing to lose.



It would have definitely made things unpredictable.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Becky Lynch is just like Kofi.  She was someone that fans felt was underutilized and it was easy for them to get behind her.  Rusev Day was kind of like that too.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

DX being advertised as the latest group to go into the HOF


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2019)

usos are the champs..again!?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> DX being advertised as the latest group to go into the HOF


Hart Foundation and its not the 97' version?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hart Foundation and its not the 97' version?



Martha likely would scream, kick and put in court orders to stop it if it was 97 version.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Um, just finished watching the EC PPV.  Why was Ronda cosplaying as MK9 Sonya Blade when she neither has the bust or butt to pull it off.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Taker no longer at WM
DX being inducted to HoF.

hmmm.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2019)

Taker heading to AEW? where's the loyalty?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Well if Taker has truly retired then he pretty much gong to be doing appearances for 25K an hour or 60K for three hours (bless his black heart for the third hour discount).


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> usos are the champs..again!?


Watch your tone


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Corey Graves Separated From Wife For Months, Divorce Close To Being Finalized Corey Graves’ ex-wife publicly accused the WWE announcer this weekend of cheating on her with Carmella, but we’re told the truth of the matter is different.  Sources close to Graves tell us he and Amy Polinksy have been in the divorce process for around six months and Corey has been living in a different home for two of those months.  We’re told Corey informed his ex over the weekend that he was now seeing someone else — a relationship that began after he had moved out of their home — and she reacted in a very public way. In case you missed it … Amy posted a photo on Twitter of their family and claimed Graves had been “sleeping with one of my daughters role models all along,” Carmella.  Polinksy deleted the post, but posted others throughout the day about the situation before her Instagram account was taken down.  Our sources say that despite how it was made to sound on social media, Corey did not get caught cheating on his wife with Carmella and their divorce is close to being finalized.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Watch your tone



Usos should go back to their corny gimmick before i can take them seriously again. they're like mean street posse light minus the vests.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Hmm they might have divorced in the first place. exause he cheated. Strange his wife reacted that way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Usos should go back to their corny gimmick before i can take them seriously again. they're like mean street posse light minus the vests.


You stay wracking up horrible opinions.

Tryna break a record I see


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hmm they might have divorced in the first place. exause he cheated. Strange his wife reacted that way.


Bitches be tripping

Probably this what happened 
-corey home life became shit
-gained feelings for Carmella
-separated from wife
-got with Carmella
-wife finding out about new chick 
-she snaps


Or he cheated on her with Carmella and she found out


Or she cheated on him first and he cheated back 


Either way they done and who care unless we get some memes outta it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, just finished watching the EC PPV.  Why was Ronda cosplaying as MK9 Sonya Blade when she neither has the bust or butt to pull it off.


She's voicing her in mk11 and will probably be a DLC character or skin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> You stay wracking up horrible opinions.
> 
> Tryna break a record I see



the only reason why Usos are champs is because there are no other tag teams in SD to challenge them. its just a back and forth between them and The New Day. 

the other tag teams are not even under their radar and not being used in any meaningful way.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Corey Graves Separated From Wife For Months, Divorce Close To Being Finalized Corey Graves’ ex-wife publicly accused the WWE announcer this weekend of cheating on her with Carmella, but we’re told the truth of the matter is different.  Sources close to Graves tell us he and Amy Polinksy have been in the divorce process for around six months and Corey has been living in a different home for two of those months.  We’re told Corey informed his ex over the weekend that he was now seeing someone else — a relationship that began after he had moved out of their home — and she reacted in a very public way. In case you missed it … Amy posted a photo on Twitter of their family and claimed Graves had been “sleeping with one of my daughters role models all along,” Carmella.  Polinksy deleted the post, but posted others throughout the day about the situation before her Instagram account was taken down.  Our sources say that despite how it was made to sound on social media, Corey did not get caught cheating on his wife with Carmella and their divorce is close to being finalized.



OK this changes everything. If they're going through a divorce then outside of a piece of paper they're both single and free to be with who they want.

Imo Corey still should have waited for finalisation of divorce to say something incase it could be used against him.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Push Almas and Vega.  Don’t split them up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Gargano, Ciampa, Black and Ricochet backstage at Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Becky better not show up at the arena again.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

As reported earlier DX in the HOF confirmed


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Oof no Chyna in that picture.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 18, 2019)

Drag.

How would you set up, and book the eventual 4hw vs 4hw feud?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Don’t worry about booking the 4HW.  Marina and Jessamyn are a long way from being ready.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Post EC, how will this show go is the question for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nooooo Pedro


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Post EC, how will this show go is the question for tonight.


NXT invades.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

To watch RAW or not to watch RAW? I'm going to go workout in an hour so IDK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Crowd not into this promo until Kofi's name involved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> To watch RAW or not to watch RAW? I'm going to go workout in an hour so IDK.


don't do it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh no!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

sad to see nobody cares about Pedro Morales


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Hahah crowd immediately erupted for Kofi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow,Chyna mention.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh no!


Again. Again!? AGAIN!? A FUCKING GAIN? IT NEVER FUCKING ENDS. THEY'VE BEEN FEUDING FOR FUCKING EVER. END IT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh no!



Road to WM, wash rinse repeat.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

The NXT chant by about 10 people makes me sad that only so few people like NXT in the crowd

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

oh god  crowd doesn't care


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The NXT chant by about 10 people makes me sad that only so few people like NXT in the crowd


crowd full of jimmies what did you expect? Unless......this takes place in @PlacidSanity's city again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

HHH bringing in the future only to have Vince and Dunn fuck them over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

And Ruby v. Ronda? She got squashed YESTERDAY. WHAT REASON DOES SHE GET ANOTHER TITLE MATCH FOR?
Its so she can actually have a competitive match this time and not look like trash but if that's what you want then why not do so AT THE FUCKING PPV


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

The crowd doesn’t know these guys.  Black got no reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> And Ruby v. Ronda? She got squashed YESTERDAY. WHAT REASON DOES SHE GET ANOTHER TITLE MATCH FOR?
> Its so she can actually have a competitive match this time and not look like trash but if that's what you want then why not do so AT THE FUCKING PPV


Because Raw needed something.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm guessing this crowd doesnt watch NXT


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn. NXT getting gutted


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dead crowd.  Yikes.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

They have no idea who these guys are.  They bow to Vince when he comes out.

No wonder things are the way they are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm guessing this crowd doesnt watch NXT


cause they thought Roman would be there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd full of jimmies what did you expect? Unless......this takes place in @PlacidSanity's city again



Nah, Corpus confirmed Roman town, so unless the chosen one is brought Vince will skip the city.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause they thought Roman would be there



Lmaoo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Corpus confirmed Roman town, so unless the chosen one is brought Vince will skip the city.


 

that's true


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Predicting the end.

Triple Powerbomb on Braun again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Your starting match is Corbin vs Storwman tables is the quickest way of getting people to change the channel for fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Think I'll just watch some youtube till this shit match is over.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Lafayette Louisiana.  That explains everything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

I want Corbin to win.  No 50/50.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Renee putting in some "effort" tonight, probably  because her safety net is gone after April.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee putting in some "effort" tonight, probably  because her safety net is gone after April.


They gonna bury her so hard  after Dean's gone


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

bury braun more please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They gonna bury her so hard  after Dean's gone



How, she's already done that to herself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How, she's already done that to herself.


they'll keep saying how she is a ditz and have her say the dumbest................yeah you're right


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Strowman is hurt!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

How many kids will Miz have?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Braun is finished. Man is getting dominated clean by Corbin. At this rate Corbin won't even need Drew or Lashley to win.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Only Kevin Owens can make Braun hot again.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How many kids will Miz have?



Just the one until Maryse gives birth to the second child that's awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How many kids will Miz have?


u haven't been on miz balls in a minute considering he been trash now

fraud


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

See?  I told you guys last week.  I wish Jinder got some of Corbin’s screen time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> u haven't been on miz balls in a minute considering he been trash now
> 
> fraud


Everyone loses their momentum when they get stuck in a program with Shane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Only Kevin Owens can make Braun hot again.



True but I don't want KO near Strowman unless you are wanting the guy to have his career shorten even more because of Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh no 50/50 booking


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Strowman wins...... and not a fiddler's fuck was given.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

LMAO how can you see you have a dead ass crowd and then open up with Corbin/Braun? That matchup would deflate the hottest of crowds as it is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh wow DIY vs Revival


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Roman Reigns should be in the HOF for making Braun actually likeable and exciting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh wow DIY vs Revival


Ok that's one to watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman Reigns should be in the HOF for making Braun actually likeable and exciting.


I wanted to like Brawn so much but god does he have holes in his game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

This shit again with Braun and Heyman..... dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This shit again with Braun and Heyman..... dammit.


well they needed a way to cut to commercials.

Apparently guys, creative writers were told to think outside the box tonight


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

DIY vs the Revival is interesting.  Because really neither team can afford to lose.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> DIY vs the Revival is interesting.  Because really neither team can afford to lose.


Yeah but DIY really isn't DIY atm. Gargano still doesn't trust Ciampa and Ciampa trusts nobody. So I could see them turning on each other or one leaving the other to dry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh wow DIY vs Revival



WWE desperate for viewership they're pirating NXT talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE desperate for viewership they're pirating NXT talent.


Too bad there's kids in the crowd that kills all their heat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Just book Brock against Jeff Hardy.  The man legit fears Hardy's swanton bomb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too bad there's kids in the crowd that kills all their heat


Fuck them kids


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Brock is under appreciated by smarks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck them kids


they'll probably warm up to Ricochet but the rest are fucked. They sorta need someone who has kid's attention to put them over.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Brock losing to Seth is a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Most people don’t expect Seth to win according to the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm just gonna say it......Paul Heyman has gotten really stale.


He's boring me the way Steph bores me when she starts talking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Most guys would get a boner wrestling with young Paige.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm just gonna say it......Paul Heyman has gotten really stale.
> 
> 
> He's boring me the way Steph bores me when she starts talking.



Well you are the 1000th person to say this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Well you are the 1000th person to say this


well it's kinda true. Dude's hype man gimmick is running on steam.


Sure he'll come up with something else eventually , but the act is wearing thin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

That was a good hype video.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

I thought there was no rematch clause


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Again the enthusiasm from this crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Crowd is from NC I bet. No wonder they are dead .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Lmao.  This is the worst crowd ever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh look, a late save.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Yep Ricochet just woke this crowd up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Balor not selling the effects of that frog splash...... channeling his inner Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Balor not selling the effects of that frog splash...... channeling his inner Rollins.



So he's gonna date a racist girl too?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

I wanted Owens to save Balor.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2019)

wow what a shitty crowd! I have never seen that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricochet vs. Rush just looks like an older brother smacking his younger brother around for being annoying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

In b4 they ground Ricochet cause Vince a dumb fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Also we just pretending Lashley didn't beat Rush's ass yesterday? Ok then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Holy shit, is that emotion I see on Lashley's face.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Lafayette Louisiana not popping unless the babyfaces wear Saints gear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also we just pretending Lashley didn't beat Rush's ass yesterday? Ok then.


No they mentioned it. They said they probably made up last night .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lafayette Louisiana not popping unless the babyfaces wear Saints gear.


ah no wonder they suck. They're still protesting the NFC title game by not showing any emotion .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

lol so many botches today

<menacing look from Ricochet
<Ricochet is backing off


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

had to pull away form RAW due to job interview prep. will get back soon though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> had to pull away form RAW due to job interview prep. will get back soon though.


Just wing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Ricochet soo good even trash crowd acknowledge his greatness


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Well Drew against Dean tonight then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Ambrose jobbing to Drew tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dirty Deeds!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean not giving a shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ambrose jobbing to Drew tonight.


best for business


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Florence Pugh is way too small.  Still a great Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean not giving a shit


Ambrose has been the best thing about Raw the last three weeks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> best for business


In this case it actually is. Gotta build Drew as credible (ON HIS OWN FUCK THAT TEAMING WITH LOSERS SHIT) before he goes over Braun at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean straight slapped Drew, rolled his eyes and left. He's really going to do this for the last few months


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In this case it actually is. Gotta build Drew as credible (ON HIS OWN FUCK THAT TEAMING WITH LOSERS SHIT) before he goes over Braun at Mania.


Nah I get that. Shame Dean won't get a career vs job interesting storyline match but I'm cool with him building up the roster.


Dude's leaving like a pro


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I get that. Shame Dean won't get a career vs job interesting storyline match but I'm cool with him building up the roster.
> 
> 
> Dude's leaving like a pro


Shame it took Dean leaving for WWE to legit just let him do whatever he wants. Either that or he gives no fucks and is going off script because what are they gonna do? Fire him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shame it took Dean leaving for WWE to legit just let him do whatever he wants. Either that or he gives no fucks and is going off script because what are they gonna do? Fire him?


I genuinely think Vince probably appreciates the fact he didn't really go the CM Punk route  so he probably let him go off script. Obviously no more PPvs or anything for him but he probably compromised and is giving him Raw checks .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

This should have been a piss break match that with all the promos and commercials now we have to suffer it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden enjoys Lucha House Party.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This should have been a piss break match that with all the promos and commercials now we have to suffer it.


Yeah how are you gonna expect the crowd to care about jobbers after so long?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

LOOOOL  Curt still jobbing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Well Hawkins that's a career.  When you job to living pinatas you've literally hit rock bottom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

It's so damn weird how they're trying to push the NXT talent


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

I didn’t want Hawkins to win that.  He needs a marquee win in front of a hot crowd.  Preferably a smark crowd.  So the Raw after Wrestlemania would work.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's so damn weird how they're trying to push the NXT talent


It isn’t working.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Lacey Evens the new Emmalina.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It isn’t working.


Yeah it's pretty stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Heavy Machinery getting a valet then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lacey is gonna manage Heavy Machinery?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heavy Machinery getting a valet then.


Here's my horrible prediction: She'll be used to break up HM because only the Chris Farley one is getting a reaction


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Where’s Alexa?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Not sure wtf happened there?  Lacy just walking out and such again.  Otis trying to convince us he lifts weights?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Johnny still watching that NXT title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Tag champs out and reaction is ....... where is the reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

The crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tag champs out and reaction is ....... where is the reaction from the crowd.


this should have happened after Mania : 


worst city this year


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tag champs out and reaction is ....... where is the reaction from the crowd.



This crowd will only react to Cena.  It's Ultra Jimmyville.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Humiliating night for HHH.  He can’t say shit to Vince now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Wrong city for an experimental Raw.  What was wwe thinking???


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn they should have thought of a way to fire up the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wrong city for an experimental Raw.  What was wwe thinking???



Smells of Vince to pick a shit city so he can justify himself on shitting on NXT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This crowd will only react to Cena.  It's Ultra Jimmyville.


This town should never have a Raw there again. Holy shit they suck dick.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wrong city for an experimental Raw.  What was wwe thinking???



Vince: How do I prove Triple H men are not to be pushed while I get my big sweaty men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince: How do I prove Triple H men are not to be pushed while I get my big sweaty men.


That’s exactly what is going on here imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

The only way this can end well is if NXT stars do a Nexus style attack on main event.

Sad thing is though for Vince 99% of raw is former NXT now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Where the fuck is the crowd reaction here, fuck sakes is everyone there on valium.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The only way this can end well is if NXT stars do a Nexus style attack on main event.
> 
> Sad thing is though for Vince 99% of raw is former NXT now.




I still would appreciate that. Have Dean get rekted by all the NXT talent


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

This reminds me of the event I went to in Hartford. Crowd was completely dead despite the athleticism in some matches.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

The Revival guy going over the top rope was sloppy.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Vince must have told commentary to hard sell the match  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> This reminds me of the event I went to in Hartford. Crowd was completely dead despite the athleticism in some matches.


whelp guess that means you and Placid are responsible for your cities sucking 


I shun you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Well DIY for the win.  So NXT boys getting wins.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp guess that means you and Placid are responsible for your cities sucking
> 
> 
> I shun you



Nah I'm from NYC lmao. . I went to college in CT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

wait crowd pop'd for Ciampa? 


I think even they realized how shit they were being


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well DIY for the win.  So NXT boys getting wins.


soon,,,, soon


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

DIY Finisher should have got a much larger pop than that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> DIY Finisher should have got a much larger pop than that.



Take what you can get from this shit crowd dude.


This is the best their little lungs could do.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn he sounds nervous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Aleister Black is the least over of the 4. And he is wrestling tonight too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

eww main event is another woman's match


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey kids.

Is RAW still Shit as usual?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eww main event is another woman's match


No, isn’t it up next?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> Is RAW still Shit as usual?



Raw crowd taking over as shit of the night.


NXT guys were pretty good though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Me thinks the crowd is more into being dry in preparation for Mardi Gras where they will let all their inhibitions outs to wash the taste of the NFL thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No, isn’t it up next?




Nah it's ME.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

How about fighting your urges to eat all the time?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Kevin Owens is the best.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Never come to this hick town ever again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Crowd be mild.   Weak "You deserve it" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

In b4 Sasha attacks Bayley  to shock the tag titles again


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Is bayley told to sound dry on purpose? .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Bayley and Sasha have mics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Can we get this WWE Degrassi skit over please.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if this a WCW style crowd where they just had a few true wrestling fans and then shoved people in from the street.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if this a WCW style crowd where they just had a few true wrestling fans and then shoved people in from the street.


Maybe wwe only sold like 500 tickets?  The rest are handouts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Fuck sakes they are reaching Nia levels of preaching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Bayley pointing out the inconsistencies of their lesbianship


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

wait what? the woman's tag titles are gonna be defended on NXT?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Gah just let these two be themselves.  They're IRL best friends, their UUDD shows have them full of life, energy and having a laugh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Samoan Rape House out for some reason.  And Nia with the mic, what a treat.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Raw crowd taking over as shit of the night.
> 
> 
> NXT guys were pretty good though.


If they popped for Ricoquet, they have SOME taste.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> If they popped for Ricoquet, they have SOME taste.


they didn't pop at the beginning. They pop'd at the end though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Geriatric X wins their match over seas and now they are HOF bound.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!


The Boss and Hug Connection standing tall.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!





What's left of the crowd intelligence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The Boss and Hug Connection standing tall.


no it felt like a writer couldn't come up with shit so he just went back to basics


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's left of the crowd intelligence.


Apparently so was my dignity by watching it


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Rick Rude should have been included.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rick Rude should have been included.


Rick Rude should be in just cause he was on Raw and Nitro on the same night


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait what? the woman's tag titles are gonna be defended on NXT?


Good.  Io and Kairi the next champs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Io and Kairi the next champs.


why would you wish such evil?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Induction fires some life into WM.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Vince defeated HHH tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Watch how the DX HOF introduction will be the longest thing during the WM Weekend due to Triple H not being cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean has been killing it lately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah they took off the siren sound of Ambrose. 

He's face now


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

"I know that look on Dean Ambroses face. Hes feeling good right now." Could be misinterpreted


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Watch how the DX HOF introduction will be the longest thing during the WM Weekend due to Triple H not being cleared to wrestle.



Hey the man needs his time.  I'm expecting his A game in giving a hour and a half long speech denying others their time to shine at the event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> "I know that look on Dean Ambroses face. Hes feeling good right now." Could be misinterpreted


I just took it as ...he's gonna job


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just took it as ...he's gonna job



Lmao I took it another way


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm assuming Vince doesn't like EC3 if Dean got squashed tonight considering Dean beat EC3 last week


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Seth can’t beat Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Paul Heyman not a liar?

The same self confessed liar back in the day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean not done with his screen time.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean is a legend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Lol he might end up just showing up in every storyline at this point


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean should not give a darn and slam a guitar over Elias too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean should not give a darn and pedigree Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dean should not give a darn and slam a guitar over Elias too.


He can be the time keeper during Ronda/Ruby too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

guessing Alester Black is gonna face Elias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Crowd cheering the insults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Elias can't even get a fucking reaction from these people


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Elias is the best.  I wouldn’t be jobbing him out so much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Kids wetting themselves after seeing Black.

Vince decides to change gimmick to Alfred Yellow.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth can’t beat Brock.



I'm starting to think they may pull that a Brock win like last year againm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

NXT boys about to sweep but thanks to the crowd it's going to give Vince the ammunition to keep burying the NXT call ups.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

The Dutch Destroyer?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm starting to think they may pull that a Brock win like last year againm



Let's hope they won't repeat the most stupid decision of last year.  (Well that and then saying he won the cage match he legit lost).  They should have just got it over and done with then with the Roman/Brock feud and had Roman do open challenge for a few months to get the belt on TV.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Crowd prefers Elias.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> NXT boys about to sweep but thanks to the crowd it's going to give Vince the ammunition to keep burying the NXT call ups.


Pretty sure Ricochet is safe. He's the 'Latino' that he's been looking for


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kids wetting themselves after seeing Black.
> 
> Vince decides to change gimmick to Alfred Yellow.



Kids likely crying because of his theme.  It's too loud for their precious ears.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 18, 2019)

Black's theme is kickass and awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Ricochet is safe. He's the 'Latino' that he's been looking for



You mean able to speak the English language without any problems and can make his big guys look good.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Black's theme is kickass and awesome.



It's certainly one of the best in the entire WWE roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

Disappointed in the dead ass crowd not educating themselves on NXT when its the best show WWE produces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Elias show his master Sagat that he mastered the Tiger Knee.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

I guess Raw can start building to Fastlane next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You mean able to speak the English language without any problems and can make his big guys look good.


No do flippy stuff on 205 life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Disappointed in the dead ass crowd not educating themselves on NXT when its the best show WWE produces.


It's a shitty town of Lafayette in LA. Pretty sure it's made up of hicks who don't care to


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Let's hope they won't repeat the most stupid decision of last year.  (Well that and then saying he won the cage match he legit lost).  They should have just got it over and done with then with the Roman/Brock feud and had Roman do open challenge for a few months to get the belt on TV.



Absolutely. That would have been a lot better. I would have been happy with it ending at WM and was looking forward to it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey the man needs his time.  I'm expecting his A game in giving a hour and a half long speech denying others their time to shine at the event.



HHH RULED THE ATTITUDE ERA WITH AN IRON FIST.

DX SINGLEHANDELY DESTROYED DUBYA SEE DUBYA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

NXT boys sweep yet crowd interaction was next to nil.  Holy shit, I hope this doesn't give Vince the idea that he needs to have his dementia hands on NXT to improve it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> HHH RULED THE ATTITUDE ERA WITH AN IRON FIST.
> 
> DX SINGLEHANDELY DESTROYED DUBYA SEE DUBYA.



Hell they even single handidly defeated the NWO.  Even though they're all Kliq and overlapped membership.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Unbelievable crowd today.  I’m going to listen to some of the YouTube reviews for this show.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> NXT boys sweep yet crowd interaction was next to nil.  Holy shit, I hope this doesn't give Vince the idea that he needs to have his dementia hands on NXT to improve it.



Just let Vince sleep, then have NXT fan sound piped in for the matches.  That way Triple H can pretend that it was just his hearing aid having issues.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> NXT boys sweep yet crowd interaction was next to nil.  Holy shit, I hope this doesn't give Vince the idea that he needs to have his dementia hands on NXT to improve it.


Tonight was a coup for Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's a shitty town of Lafayette in LA. Pretty sure it's made up of hicks who don't care to


LA letting me down yet again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> NXT boys sweep yet crowd interaction was next to nil.  Holy shit, I hope this doesn't give Vince the idea that he needs to have his dementia hands on NXT to improve it.



don't worry, I have a plan.

First I'll trip the old man , then I'll knock him till he has memory loss. Then I'll tell him he was the former owner of WCW and he gave up the company to his son in law HHH so he can be an XFL owner since it's passion and only passion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> LA letting me down yet again.


goddammit SAF now you're in same level as Placid with their shitty fans


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hell they even single handidly defeated the NWO.  Even though they're all Kliq and overlapped membership.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

if Ruby wins, we Riot


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

You know that part of the match might have been acceptable if X-Pac decided to fight himself in the corner because he couldn't remember who he was representing that week.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> goddammit SAF now you're in same level as Placid with their shitty fans


 as long as it wasn't staple's center then I'm good.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Her entire stable is about to get shit on tonight because it's Ronda.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Sometimes I think that if the crowd is as dead as this and it isn't because the matches are shit this theme needs to come on


And someone from the crowd shown to be disinterested becomes a sacrifice.  Plants at first of course just to put the fear in the rest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

can this match finish ?


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> as long as it wasn't staple's center then I'm good.


@Saf I'm not the smartest man in the world, but is your set in relation to the Monica Rial vs Vic controversy?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

This show needed Roman, Brock, and Alexa.  It was that kind of crowd.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Renee: WWE Crowds looked over Rona.

Seriously Renee is it hard to say Ruby?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> @Saf I'm not the smartest man in the world, but is your set in relation to the Monica Rial vs Vic controversy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Riot Kick a shit now, Ronda now is Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee: WWE Crowds looked over Rona.
> 
> Seriously Renee is it hard to say Ruby?


Obviously is only friends with Ronda 

Plus Cole , HHH, Corey all fucked up today so I'd say give her a pass.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


>


For the record,  I don't think Vic did that shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Obviously is only friends with Ronda
> 
> Plus Cole , HHH, Corey all fucked up today so I'd say give her a pass.



At least Triple H when he fucked up owned it and made a joke out of it.  TBH I think if more did that they'd be mocked less. Because live is live.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Another Riot Kick and a kick out..... holy shit RIP that finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least Triple H when he fucked up owned it and made a joke out of it.  TBH I think if more did that they'd be mocked less. Because live is live.


Oh no I agree. It's just that tonight was kinda messy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

Ok Ronda that sequence was pretty good


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn they got an ass whoppin.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

That was a good finishing sequence.  Ronda’s dive to the floor was sloppy though.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh no I agree. It's just that tonight was kinda messy



Oh I was just extending on my thoughts. 

Also this crowd does not deserve a dark match.  Triple H should come out, tell them all to suck it and have everyone leave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Riot Squad a shit and Riot Kick made ineffective.......  all for Ronda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riot Squad a shit and Riot Kick made ineffective.......  all for Ronda.


To be fair Riot Squad been a shit since they first came up


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Wrestling fans in Corpus Christi are celebrating tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riot Squad a shit and Riot Kick made ineffective.......  all for Ronda.


That was always a bad finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Where's Smackdown tomorrow, because if it is anywhere near where raw is it might kill the Kofi push due to their silence.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Where's Smackdown tomorrow, because if it is anywhere near where raw is it might kill the Kofi push due to their silence.


New Orleans I think.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

That's not too bad then.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

I almost want to look at the schedule from now till Wrestlemania to see if we have any other disastrous cities hosting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Honestly I didn't think RAW itself was bad but the absolute god awful crowd made it seem far worse than it actually was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Its honestly a disaster.  The story coming out of the show is not the new talent.  The story is “how about that crowd?”

That’s has to be extremely disappointing to HHH and Shawn Michaels and Regal.  And honestly anyone associated with NXT.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Honestly the only truely bad part imo was Braun/Baron part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

Where was this Dean the whole time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Where was this Dean the whole time?


A weight has been lifted and Dean is a different person.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Where was this Dean the whole time?



The more he acts like this, the more his stock is going to go up.  Keeps this up and I'm guessing Vince will be on hands and knees begging him to come resign.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Ambrose will do a Drew.  Go away, get himself built up back in the indipendents for a year or two and come back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)

I honestly don't get buying tickets to a WWE event and then not reacting at all. Its one thing if the product is garbage, then at least boo. But RAW was solid today barring the opening match and that's more because we've seen that match-up too many times already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 18, 2019)

AEW (Kenny, Bucks, Jericho, Cody, Kisame, Dave Meltzer) could have invaded Raw and maybe 2 people would have popped from that crowd.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2019)

What a miserable place.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> AEW (Kenny, Bucks, Jericho, Cody, Kisame, Dave Meltzer) could have invaded Raw and maybe 2 people would have popped from that crowd.


I saw a young 20 something guy with a vacant stare on his face during Ronda’s entrance.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2019)

Hell at some point the speakers could have yelled "IF YA SMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK..... IS COOKING." and it would have been reacted with silence.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> AEW (Kenny, Bucks, Jericho, Cody, Kisame, Dave Meltzer) could have invaded Raw and maybe 2 people would have popped from that crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I honestly don't get buying tickets to a WWE event and then not reacting at all. Its one thing if the product is garbage, then at least boo.



It's more of a statement if you don't react at all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2019)

Look at those people.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 18, 2019)

This is actually a good thing.

WWE would have to put in more effort into what they put out there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2019)

Dean finally realizing his life long dream of becoming a jobber!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2019)

Are they really brocks parents


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dean finally realizing his life long dream of becoming a jobber!


So becoming you?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

WWE has a watch party at Dave and Busters.  Maybe I should go one week just to check it out?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Are they really brocks parents


Welp time for me to have some more nightmares...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Welp time for me to have some more nightmares...



I....am a little ashamed for rating this funny. They do not deserve that....but the immature in me just could not help it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2019)

Angle, Taker, Owens, Wyatt or Zayn is Bryan’s Mania opponent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

No Angle.  No Taker.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2019)

Why is fatt Wyatt on the list


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Why is fatt Wyatt on the list


History.  Especially if the Wyatt Family is now with Bryan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So becoming you?



i'm a 16 time champion


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Angle, Taker, Owens, Wyatt or Zayn is Bryan’s Mania opponent.


Says who? Also Taker and Angle can fuck right off.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Really fucking ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Says who? Also Taker and Angle can fuck right off.


Should be Owens.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 19, 2019)

Does WWE know that they shouldn't do NXT call ups in little towns?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm a 16 time champion



Hardcore Champion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Should be Owens.


Owens or Zayn I'd be fine with but it should be Kofi. I know it wasn't in the plans but a smart company adapts to situations that arise. Kofi is massively over right now. Fans are behind him and want him to get his moment, and he and Bryan have good chemistry.
Kofi doesn't even need a long reign but FGS let the man have his moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i'm a 16 time champion


At jobbing 

Also internet burying Lafeyette


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Really fucking ugly.



Yeah the hell was WWE thinking allowing Ronda to attempt that splash.  Holy shit, she better be thanking Logan for catching her as soon as she did or damn.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> At jobbing
> 
> Also internet burying Lafeyette



dean jobbing 3min matches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

The enthusiasm from this crowd.  Didn't help the Samoan Outhouse was added to the skit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> dean jobbing 3min matches


Roman gonna come back and win title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2019)

Kofi might be getting a shot for the belt at Fastlane


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2019)

Hahahaha Jesus.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Owens or Zayn I'd be fine with but it should be Kofi. I know it wasn't in the plans but a smart company adapts to situations that arise. Kofi is massively over right now. Fans are behind him and want him to get his moment, and he and Bryan have good chemistry.
> Kofi doesn't even need a long reign but FGS let the man have his moment.



I'd have him hold then when smackdown goes to fox have him lose in a unification match to seth.  Since it seems fox wants no brand split.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman gonna come back and win title



maybe next year


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2019)

Hearing it's Kofi vs Bryan at Fast Lane.

Kofi gonna lose and win US title at mania on some Naka/Finn shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 19, 2019)

Damn Total Divas made Bianca become a wrestler

Gatekeeping ass marks lost


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> maybe next year


No this year


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Really fucking ugly.


Gotta remember she's only been wrestling for like a year. Whoever told her to do this is dumb af.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Asuka better show up tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta remember she's only been wrestling for like a year. Whoever told her to do this is dumb af.



Honestly who told her that was as dumb as telling Brock to go do a shooting star.  Not only do they not need to do it.  If they don't know how to do it then it can cause major issues.

By all rights Brock Lesnar should have been killed at Mania with that botch.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2019)

Home in time for Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Someone should go to smackdown and check the pulse of those in the crowd.  We need to make sure they are alive today.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Fuck Shane.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok this crowd has shown more life in 2 minutes than entire of raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Kofi definitely getting the title shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

So starting SD skit with Shane and Miz.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Let's hope that the NXT stars tonight get to a better reaction tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Crowd be mild.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Let's hope that the NXT stars tonight get to a better reaction tonight.


I would have had Io and Kairi squash Carmella and Naomi.  They are in the dog house anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

No rematches unless you have a McMahon in your pocket.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

This crowd is actually here


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Hmm, crowd became alive when Usos came out.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

That’s not paranoia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Usos vs. Miz on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Tbf.  The Usos are more over than anything on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

The hell, so Miz/McMahon the baby faces in this feud.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Aleister Black entrance is so good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Black coming out to crowd reaction, good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Black vs. Almas? This'll be good. Don't want Almas to lose though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

What, Black vs Almas to start the show..... with talent like that wouldn't be better for the main event.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Black vs. Almas? This'll be good. Don't want Almas to lose though.



It's definately one of those you think "This will be a great match." then realise who will likely lose and think "Fuck!"

But good to hear Black actually get a reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Black vs. Almas? This'll be good. Don't want Almas to lose though.


The biggest problem with these matches is that Elias, Revival, and Almas shouldn’t be losing right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Geico with that stupid caveman commercial, 04 calling saying please cut that shit out.  More worn out than the DX gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The biggest problem with these matches is that Elias, Revival, and Almas shouldn’t be losing right now.


Yeah. I'd take Black losing via distraction or a DQ win. Almas needs momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Some other NXT rookie will probably beat Joe next week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m skipping wwe next week if there is no Asuka this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

SD the better show for this week because it doesn't have zombies sitting in the crowd.  Also Vega with a moral dilemma, back the client or husband.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Way too many commercials.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

From a match quality perspective.  Almas could be the most reliable guy on Smackdown the last six months.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Good match yet at the expense of Almas.  Guy literally need marque wins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Too short.  Finish wasn’t that smooth.  And it was a bad result for Almas.  He really needed to win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Gargano still staring at the NXT Title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Bar vs DIY tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bar vs DIY tonight.


I approve of this one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Nakamura or Rusev against Ricochet probably?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

The fuck, eating pancakes from a branch.  Did they at least try to wash the thing or they want dysentery to run wild.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Cesaro always amazes me with his talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

DIY with resilience but The Bar with the strength.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro always amazes me with his talent.



His own partner has stated that the man needs to have a major title under his belt before his career is done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Holy shit, that was a nasty drop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, that was a nasty drop.


Sheamus was too big for that move.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Good match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Hmm DIY got their finisher on The Revival but had to hit a roll up on The Bar.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheamus and Ciampa have to be hurting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Sanity is still alive!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sheamus was too big for that move.



Yeah it was another good match but both Sheamus and Cesaro had some height on DIY.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Asuka is here. @Rukia is happy


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

I like the heel team in that six man tag.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

There you go Rukia, Asuka is here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Asuka is here. @Rukia is happy


They didn’t have anything for her at Elimination Chamber fine.  But they need to get her out here ASAP and build her towards something.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

An interview with Asuka???


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They didn’t have anything for her at Elimination Chamber fine.  But they need to get her out here ASAP and build her towards something.



Becky being injured and having the Charlotte being involved with Ronda angle is hurting.  When the right booking would be Asuka getting her WM win back over Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Meltzer said Lacey Evans was being discussed as the Mania challenger for Asuka.  I just can’t believe that though.  Maybe for Fastlane?  But Mania, absolutely not.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Mandy vs. Asuka huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Seriously Vince does know Asuka can speak English with better flow and fluency than she does on screen right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Graves with that toned down thirst for Rose for "reasons."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mandy vs. Asuka huh?


Just let Asuka squash her rn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

So the Lacey rumors are true then?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Well pointless Cameo from Lacey for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Sonya and Mandy aren’t over.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Asuka is a really great worker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok so Mandy got the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sonya and Mandy aren’t over.


Welp its gonna be Mandy vs. Asuka at Fastlane. NXT Asuka wouldn't give a darn about the "injury"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Stupid.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr. Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

This is a brave match after last night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Damn EY bleeding


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Solid match. Ricochet always a joy to watch


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

I still see some dead people in that crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Good win for Ricochet and Sanity with screen time and a paycheck afterward.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Paige!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Babyface Kevin Owens will be fucking awesome.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Why do I feel like Fastlane will be another Six Pack Challenge?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Paige!



Every time they get to the "I will blow you." part I'm certain they're trying to joke about the sex tapes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why do I feel like Fastlane will be another Six Pack Challenge?


Oh no.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Every time they get to the "I will blow you." part I'm certain they're trying to joke about the sex tapes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Hmm. So a new challenger then huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

The hemp belt the highest prize of all WWE titles.  Expect Orton to pull his creative control clause out so he can literally have a shot with the title and win it also.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

Corey to Carmella: My Kids love you, I love you.
Carmella to Corey: I will Blow you.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Big Temptation Island tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hemp belt the highest prize of all WWE titles.  Expect Orton to pull his creative control clause out so he can literally have a shot with the title and win it also.



Jeff will win it and then smoke it in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Enzo fucking owned Graves.  Lmao.  I love it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Bryan will probably get pinned by Kofi.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 19, 2019)

Kofi vs. Bryan at Fastlane. I'm starting to believe again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2019)

Well Kofi with the pin so guessing he get's his chance at the next PPV.  And now Shane makes it official..... such abuse of power.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Temptation Island on now guys.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

Smackdown did a much better job with the NXT talent.  They had one less hour to work with.  But they still used them all.  And they actually built towards Fastlane.  We now have two matches on the card.

Raw accomplished nothing as far as Fastlane is concerned.  It was a wasted week Fromm Raw!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias 


This video is trending!  Ambrose has been on fire lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> This video is trending!  Ambrose has been on fire lately.



Drew Claymored Dean so hard he forgot everything after Joe Anoa'i came out and announced he had Leukemia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kofi with the pin so guessing he get's his chance at the next PPV.  And now Shane makes it official..... *such abuse of power.*


Like your sig?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

Tye Dillinger asked for his release.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2019)

Peyton Royce posted Tye, i think maybe for the first time ever, on her Instagram yesterday. She knew and wanted to give him a shout out prior. I was surprised when scrolling through IG, because that might have been the first time i seen them together as a couple.

I think Renee did the same exact thing before Dean asked for his release too, but i seen her post about Dean like twice before.

Let's hope Alexa don't end up doing this! She never posts Buddy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

Alexa is going to AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2019)

Superman said:


> Like your sig?



Studio AIC being thorough on with Yuki I believe.

As for Kofi getting a title shot at the upcoming PPV, I'm hoping he gives another career performance so that he's on the lips of creative when it comes to Wrestlemania and where on the card he ends up working.  The man has had some accolades in holding titles in the mid card but has never been given a reign with one of the two major titles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tye Dillinger asked for his release.


Oh well.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2019)

Poor Tye, it all started when his name was stan and this happened.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2019)

Tye probably right to get out of there. Wasn't put back on TV after his injury.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

Charlotte and Almas a item

Beautiful


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

KO vs Bryan at mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

Taker just dont give af anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> KO vs Bryan at mania



Hmm will be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Charlotte and Almas a item
> 
> Beautiful


What, really?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2019)

El Idolo is tapping Charlotte, lmao


----------



## Kuya (Feb 20, 2019)

Andrade and Charlotte should go on a double date with Zelina and Aleister


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2019)

Chris Hemsworth is seemingly going to play as Hulk Hogan in a Netflix show


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

Kuya said:


> El Idolo is tapping Charlotte, lmao


That’s what AJ gets for choosing Becky!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s what AJ gets for choosing Becky!



Becky > Charlotte anyway.

Plus AJ likely had some Charlotte time during his Fourtune days in TNA


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)

Better be fighting the Sky Pirates!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

Charlotte used to date Del Rio.

She got a type


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2019)

*Checks comments to see peole bitching about Orton and Supporting Kofi on it.*

Kofi deserved to be called stupid there.  The script called for him to take the punt.  When the script tells you to do something you do it.  (Unless you're Dean on his way out, then you just make it up as you go along.)


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Checks comments to see peole bitching about Orton and Supporting Kofi on it.*
> 
> Kofi deserved to be called stupid there.  The script called for him to take the punt.  When the script tells you to do something you do it.  (Unless you're Dean on his way out, then you just make it up as you go along.)


Like I said

If it involves 
Orton 
Roman
Charlotte

People gonna bitch automatically even when it's not their faults


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2019)

True.

Also March 13th NXT spoiler to be posted in spoilers for those who might not be able to watch said episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ricochet and Aleister Black defeated Johnny Gargano and NXT Champion Tommaso Ciampa to advance in The 2019 Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic. Gargano and Ciampa used their DIY theme songs and gear again. After the match, Candice LeRae runs down to check on Gargano. Candice and Ciampa help Gargano limp up the ramp to the back. They stop on the stage and Ciampa goes to throw Gargano into the big screen but Gargano suckered Ciampa in, sending Ciampa into the LED screen instead. Gargano unloads on Ciampa on the stage and destroys him. Gargano motions for the NXT Title to be his, staring down at Ciampa. The tapings end with Gargano and Candice standing tall and posing together while Ciampa is laid out.

Gargano gets his revenge.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Has Kofi ever addressed this?  I would love to hear his side of the story to this.

Because 100% he seems in the wrong here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

If I knew nothing about nxt and I was just evaluating the 4 guys based on Raw and Smackdown, the rankings would look like this:

1 - Ricochet
2 - Black
3 - Gargano
4 - Ciampa

Being packaged as a tag team put Gargano and Ciampa at a disadvantage.  Ricochet obviously has the most spectacular aerial attacks.  Black has a great entrance and music.  And his finish looks pretty great sometimes.

To me WWE did the best with Ricochet and the worst with Ciampa this first week.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2019)

Wwe trash.

Instead of making those feel big time and important 

They like ricochet is gonna have a challenge with Eric young!

DIY just upset the bar!

Like huh


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

DIY looked small compared to the Bar.  It was hard to ignore.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s what AJ gets for choosing Becky!


Poor Almas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2019)

Vince ruined a year long feud in gargano vs ciampa for no reason ahahah


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince ruined a year long feud in gargano vs ciampa for no reason ahahah


What do you mean?


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What do you mean?


When gargano and ciampa main event nxt takeover against one another but be tag teams on the main roster


Or they never break up and just get called up together.


Either way year of building for nothing ahahah


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince ruined a year long feud in gargano vs ciampa for no reason ahahah


Was it 1year or 2? Either way that's ridiculous that the fued ends on some stupid nxt tv episode.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2019)

That's what happens when Vince gets scared of competition (AEW) so he immediately asked them to bring up the 4 "top guys" from NXT.

They already brought up some NXT people recently and haven't done a whole lot with them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Was it 1year or 2? Either way that's ridiculous that the fued ends on some stupid nxt tv episode.


It didn’t end.  It ends at Takeover.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It didn’t end.  It ends at Takeover.


Are they even going to be on takeover? I thought they're main roster now.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are they even going to be on takeover? I thought they're main roster now.


They are rotating between brands.

I think it’s premature to kill the angle without watching it unfold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They are rotating between brands.
> 
> I think it’s premature to kill the angle without watching it unfold.


Either way, the angle was supposed to finish with gargano winning the NXT title from Ciampa and i just don't see that happening now.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2019)

so the return of the dusty rhodes classic was the big NXT announcement? i thought it was gonna be NXT going to network tv.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2019)

Kuya said:


> so the return of the dusty rhodes classic was the big NXT announcement? i thought it was gonna be NXT going to network tv.


I think black and ricochet are in the the dusty finals


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I think black and ricochet are in the the dusty finals


What?  As a tag team?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

This should be one of Kairi’s gear in the next 2K.  She wears shirt and tie a lot!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What?  As a tag team?


Yup,



Rukia said:


> This should be one of Kairi’s gear in the next 2K.  She wears shirt and tie a lot!


fuckkkkkkk


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m the only one here that likes Asuka, Kairi, and Io.  And it is sad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m the only one here that likes Asuka, Kairi, and Io.  And it is sad.


Bitch no you're not


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2019)

Vince needs HIS #1 back with AEW getting all this hype.

Vince is panicking and I hope he didnt jump the gun with all of the NXT callups.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bitch no you're not


You guys need to support them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Imagine Roman coming out in Lafayette to no crowd reaction.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't care about reigns ( props to Joe who seems to be fighting hard right now ) but as a character I don't give a single flying fuck about him I am not gonna be a hypocrite and suddenly become a fan because he is sick. 
Also heard Vince wants to put the nxt guys into shit to prove to hhh that when put into a badr situation ttheycant climb back. Here it is people , ricochet was actually supposed to lose against balor and they didn't even told hhh they were calling the nxt boys ( HIS BOYZ!) ALSO heard some people are angry about Elias' lost......
See this is why wwe sucks and will always suck! Because Vince has lost it and surrounded himself with retarded shit 
Seeing Vince panicked like that because of just AEW and shit rating show what kind of man be has become. A piece of shit that hate competition because he knows he sucks and the wcw "win" was pure luck on his part. This old shit is done , wwe either get triple h to the top or they can say go die actually


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Elias, Almas, and the Revival shouldn’t have lost.  The Revival recently won the belts.  And Elias and Almas are valuable.  And all three acts need to rack up wins.  Desperately tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias, Almas, and the Revival shouldn’t have lost.  The Revival recently won the belts.  And Elias and Almas are valuable.  And all three acts need to rack up wins.  Desperately tbh.


Well then instead of calling NXT guys they can use what they already have in a good way!? What the fuck have they done with Elias and all of his pop??? nothing they have had almost a year to make him legit and they turned him into a walking comedy act, and now they are going all "he is too important"? Same for the revival of they don't wait for the guys literally leaving before deciding to give them the title they would be champ and would be legit since a long time to the point losing against new guys would make the new guys looks great instead of themselves looking bad. Vince ended a rivalry in nxt just like that without even knowing what he is doing! It's not even arronganve or idk what anymore he is just old and dumb at this point. Ohhh and Mctynre the guy that is Vince's top heel and who should be as of now growing as a bigger thing in parallel with Rollins to make them the rivals of this generation  
, what are they doing with him again?! They are making him do shit and nonsense in an old repetitive and boring program with Bruan Shitman ( another failure on their part ) and baron Corbin. Main roster piece of crap management and managers have absolutely no right to even think talking shit on the nxt kids. They are the best you can find in wwe right now and Vince doesn't even knows! They are being looked after by people like William, HBK, triple H who knows what the business is and should be. Vince and his crew lost it


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

No offense to Aleister Black.  But he will never be as over on the main roster as Elias.

So why the fuck did Elias lose???


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No offense to Aleister Black.  But he will never be as over on the main roster as Elias.
> 
> So why the fuck did Elias lose???


Because Elias is worthless and has done nothing but being a joke in the main roster. 
The amount or time I have heard about how X character will never be over as the other guy there blablablaba it's old and proven wrong everytime tho.......


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Elias has a character and can talk.  That separates him from the rest of the roster.  It is a quality wwe desperately needs.

Pushing the best wrestlers and catering to the diehard fans has eroded the audience.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias has a character and can talk.  That separates him from the rest of the roster.  It is a quality wwe desperately needs.
> 
> Pushing the best wrestlers and catering to the diehard fans has eroded the audience.


And black can't talk right? Well they have done nothing with Elias so even if he is good they made him a joke and no way is he winning against one of the top nxt star. The amount of time this fight lasted is a joke in itself it should have been a very fast squash. In wrestling 70% is the booking and Elias's booking made him a joke.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

I think Black works better as a silent killer.  His entrance and his finish are cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2019)

Roman is back!! Raw will definitely be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2019)

Elias has a character and can cut a decent promo but he's too trash in the ring where it Xs out any of his other qualities. Like to a big degree! Ellas wrestling almost worse than watching Big Cass or Corbin wrestle. Make him a mouthpiece for someone or a character in power instead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias has a character and can talk.  That separates him from the rest of the roster.  It is a quality wwe desperately needs.
> 
> Pushing the best wrestlers and catering to the diehard fans has eroded the audience.



He’s not samoan or a white redneck farmwr boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roman is back!! Raw will definitely be better.



That's cool but it's to address his progress with his treatment on his battle with leukemia right.   Also heard about the reasoning behind the NXT call ups and HHH being left out of the loop despite him being in charge of the brand.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2019)

Don’t forget to watch Fighting With My Family this weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool but it's to address his progress with his treatment on his battle with leukemia right.   Also heard about the reasoning behind the NXT call ups and HHH being left out of the loop despite him being in charge of the brand.


Yea. I just wonder if WWE needs some one to cover for Seth just make that storyline of that I said.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2019)

Vince actually going crazy smh. How can you not alert Triple H? Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

HHH must have been furious.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2019)

Vince is in desperation panic mode but hey maybe should have tried building up other guys on raw besides Shieldo, Vinnie Mac.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince is in desperation panic mode but hey maybe should have tried building up other guys on raw besides Shieldo, Vinnie Mac.


They are doing the same with Rollins again. See how he wasn't on raw? It's not because his injury is serious , they don't want him hurt because he is the new chosen one after he beats Lesnar. He is gonna be a very more talented and likeable cena. That's all ( and I am a huge fan of the guy) but it's just how they do It


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2019)

Vince gonna let Roman fight leukemia and Lesnar at the same damn time! Lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

Jericho whining that NJPW is staying loyal to their agreement with ROH.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho whining that NJPW is staying loyal to their agreement with ROH.



The guy has been to japan many times and doesn't know that over there they'd rather kill themselves than dishonour an agreement.

Roman thing is just a promo on his treatment.

NXT callups are basically Vince trying to screw over Triple H it's basically been reported.  Vince wants to fuck over NXT guys by having them start in nothing matches with no fanfare and get over when he wants them, while Triple H  wants them called up in places that are more hardcore and going straight in to make an impact.  Maybe not all the time Fin Balor callups where it's beat all the top guys in a month to become champion.  But major impact in the main stage to do a shakeup.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Black works better as a silent killer.  His entrance and his finish are cool.



I'm scared that Vince will one day go "He's dutch.  They have those shops that sells weed.  Let's make him a bigger stoner than RVD."


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2019)

At least Trips was smart enough not to tell Vince about Velveteen Dream.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 22, 2019)

All the callups just mean H can strap the rocket to the Bro's back, he's more valuable than anyone NXT just lost, probably has the most potential in all WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

NXT has too many people tbh.  It’s a problem when talent like Kairi, Io, Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Riddle can’t even make the Takeover shows.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NXT has too many people tbh.  It’s a problem when talent like Kairi, Io, Adam Cole, Velveteen Dream, Riddle can’t even make the Takeover shows.



In one way true. But in another it could be argued that they're not being over exposed like some in the main roster are. Maybe it's a decent balance going on. 

Other news, honky tonk man and Tazz rumoured to be in this year's HoF.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)

Itami, Tye, and TJP released so far.


Wait was Arn Anderson released too?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Itami, Tye, and TJP released so far.
> 
> 
> Wait was Arn Anderson released too?


Release Dana Brooke!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Release Dana Brooke!


then who else would do favors backstage


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

I would release a lot of women.  Gotta make room for the women that actually have value!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

Alicia Fox, Tamina, Reina Gonzalez, Vanessa Bourne, Dana Brooke.  Come on down.  I have some paperwork for you!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2019)

So reports are Roman is coming to raw because Vince demanded it in a "I'll owe you one pal." type conversation


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)

Would be surprised if they released any women


----------



## Kuya (Feb 22, 2019)

Mass exodus for WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are Roman is coming to raw because Vince demanded it in a "I'll owe you one pal." type conversation



Roman should be listening to Punk's podcast to see where those "I owe you one pal" convos eventually leads to.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)

I still wanna why this happen


----------



## Kuya (Feb 22, 2019)

It's too soon to bring back Roman. Let fans "miss" him more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



Is he planning on sitting with the rest of the crowd probably because the company will not have anything for him to do on the event when it comes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is he planning on sitting with the rest of the crowd probably because the company will not have anything for him to do on the event when it comes.


He's released so the probably is a for sure no plans for TJP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> He's released so the probably is a for sure no plans for TJP



Hmm, didn't kno.... well actually don't give a damn anymore.  Honestly I'm going to need a fucking chart to see who WWE has picked up and who have they released.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2019)

Kuya said:


> It's too soon to bring back Roman. Let fans "miss" him more.



Not sure even what he can do? 

Take a very small bump to be out while Dean and Braun fight Drew, Bobby and Corbin.  Then he comes in do a tag. Triple power bomb (which in itself makes no sense as Braun is bigger ) and get the cover?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

I hear Peyton Royce may have requested her release.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2019)

THE Main roster call up is a scam.

Look at all the talents they transferred from NxT 

The Revival are casually finishing 4-5* matches on ppvs and they started as jobbers on Raw and it took them like what?? 2 yrs to win the tag titles? Wtf

Bobby Roode has a lot of potential being the biggest heel but what did they do to him?? They made him tag with american alpha who i can’t remember what his name was

Shinsuke Nakamura is barely on tv as well as Asuka

Finn Balor will never win the UC title again


and the list goes on and on


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> At least Trips was smart enough not to tell Vince about Velveteen Dream.



Velveteen Dream will eat fruit loops backstage with New Day and you won’t see him wrestle for 6mos and due side comedy on ppv 

That’s what he gonna do once he gets called up. 

Gargano is a midget and will be transferred to 205 live 

Ciampa will job to Roman, Seth and other mid carders

Aleister Black maybe will win the useless IC or US title that no one cares about and will never even have the chance to main event a ppv with the UC or WWE title on the line


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)

Velveteen Dream will join the Titus Brand.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bitch no you're not


Yep, i will just have to take Asuka, Kairi, and Io for myself since you guys aren’t into Japanese girls.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> then who else would do favors backstage


The blonde who pinned Asuka recently is clearly already doing that better than Dana.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are Roman is coming to raw because Vince demanded it in a "I'll owe you one pal." type conversation


deja vu, roman should start looking for roles in hollywood. let vince make corbin the universal champion so we can all watch raw reach prime tna numbers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> The blonde who pinned Asuka recently is clearly already doing that better than Dana.


Mandy and Liv Morgan have made Dana expendable.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mandy and Liv Morgan have made Dana expendable.


Pretty much plus Dana peaked a few years ago. Now she looks like a dicked down pornstar.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Pretty much plus Dana peaked a few years ago. Now she looks like a dicked down pornstar.


She lost that bodybuilder physique and got chunky on the main roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She lost that bodybuilder physique and got chunky on the main roster.


yea just sign kaitlyn and let dana do brazzers already.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

Twitter is pretty fun.

Sasha Banks, Taissa Farmiga, and Lucy Hale have all responded to one of my random comments in the last year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 23, 2019)

Bruce Prichard has been re-hired as a member of WWE's creative team, and will start next week, per PWInsider

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)

11AM.  Drinking beer eating chicken tenders at Hard Rock Cafe.  Life is good guys.  

Watched some Stardom and ddt pro last night too.  Lots of good wrestling outside of wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 23, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Bruce Prichard has been re-hired as a member of WWE's creative team, and will start next week, per PWInsider


A mcmahon soldier 4444 life.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 23, 2019)

Bruce prichard has battered woman syndrome.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

You guys check out ancestry.com?

You can learn all kinds of things.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

If you went to a wwe house show (raw brand) this weekend, you got to watch Baron Corbin vs Braun Strowman!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2019)

Soon but with Kofi being the one on the receiving end.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

I want Rowen and eventually Luke Harper to get in Kofi’s way.  But after months of feuding, Kofi looks set to finally win.  Luke and Rowen knocked out.  But all of a sudden Big E hammers Kofi and costs him the championship!


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If you went to a wwe house show (raw brand) this weekend, you got to watch Baron Corbin vs Braun Strowman!


We all been wanting to see that one.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2019)

Yeah I don't get them. If I were in creative, I'd advise mixing up talent a lot on weekly shows so that people don't get bored. But they're the experts I guess


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2019)

Dean likely injured now.  Received a Claymore kick in a house show which was followed by ref doing X sign.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dean likely injured now.  Received a Claymore kick in a house show which was followed by ref doing X sign.



He’s the new Itami


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dean likely injured now.  Received a Claymore kick in a house show which was followed by ref doing X sign.


just give the kid a break and wwe won't care because he is leaving


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> just give the kid a break and wwe won't care because he is leaving


They need him.  Especially on Raw.

Don’t overreact because of a fluke injury.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They need him.  Especially on Raw.
> 
> Don’t overreact because of a fluke injury.


Well he wants to go the only reason why vince will try his best to convince him isn’t because he knows with how much of a big deal he was in wwe , if he goes to competition he is going to become a HUGE star! Wether it’s AEW or NJPW 
But if he is injured they won’t care 
If they cared they wouldn’t book him that way


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2019)

His contract isn’t up yet.  They are still paying him.  They should use him.

I’m not kidding when I say he had been the best thing about Raw the last three weeks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well he wants to go the only reason why vince will try his best to convince him isn’t because he knows with how much of a big deal he was in wwe , if he goes to competition he is going to become a HUGE star! Wether it’s AEW or NJPW
> But if he is injured they won’t care
> If they cared they wouldn’t book him that way


There are certain stars i prefer never left the indies for WWE, a potential fued with Ambrose was always high up on the list as reasons why.

I don't want to see him main eventing against the best guys on the indies just because he has name value for being the "third guy from shield".


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There are certain stars i prefer never left the indies for WWE, a potential fued with Ambrose was always high up on the list as reasons why.
> 
> I don't want to see him main eventing against the best guys on the indies just because he has name value for being the "third guy from shield".


Well still he is a big name they could use also we don't know with the artistic freedom he will have we could see an absolute new Ambrose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

I HOPE! I FUCKING HOPE!!!! 
THIS news about wwe bringing back the shield for fast lane is fake. They are actually making me fucking HATE this group, it's not possible at this LET IT DIE LET IT FUCKING DIE! every good thing has an end , God stop milking it. And it happens every single time Rollins is building any ki d of hype around him just so they can kill him and he has to start all over again. He was red Hot in the summer and it killed both him and ruined Ambrose's comeback why wont they just let it go? 
It's not even like they need it to get Roman to get cheered, he WILL be cheered Vince. Please bring some NEW ideas!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I HOPE! I FUCKING HOPE!!!!
> THIS news about wwe bringing back the shield for fast lane is fake. They are actually making me fucking HATE this group, it's not possible at this LET IT DIE LET IT FUCKING DIE! every good thing has an end , God stop milking it. And it happens every single time Rollins is building any ki d of hype around him just so they can kill him and he has to start all over again. He was red Hot in the summer and it killed both him and ruined Ambrose's comeback why wont they just let it go?
> It's not even like they need it to get Roman to get cheered, he WILL be cheered Vince. Please bring some NEW ideas!



You should tell the trio that.  They're the ones who keep pushing to be put back together as they are that close backstage (Vince himself isn't going to argue about it though.  Shield merch = big money).  Their unity is basically Kliq levels, maybe beyond that.  I'm guessing that basically Fastlane could be their final time. So they want to do it one last time.  Seth and Dean can do the heavy lifting while Roman who will be no where near 100% gets the hot tag at the end.  Simple booking that hurts none of the three and allows them to basically end it on their terms.  Not some freak of nature incident fucking it up like the last time.  (I don't count summer as a reunion as they never actually split,  Roman and Seth kept teaming showing their unity and Ambrose was mentioned enough with them.)


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You should tell the trio that.  They're the ones who keep pushing to be put back together as they are that close backstage (Vince himself isn't going to argue about it though.  Shield merch = big money).


 we don't care! At a point DX had to disappear before making a comeback. They wont be the first people to not get what they want. But what's is happening here is it's becoming boring, they have nothing left to do as the shield! And Vince has said no to a lot of things before he can say no to this, just because it will make a lot of money short term doesn't mean you need to do it because you are damaging your faction in a long term perspective! That's not how you do business  





> Their unity is basically Kliq levels, maybe beyond that.  I'm guessing that basically Fastlane could be their final time. So they want to do it one last time.


 Bro all of this doesn't matter , how many shield reunion are gonna a get? And why now? Why aren't they Focusing on their big seth vs Brock fight!? Why aren't they actually building a huge story to make the dude the star that's going to beat the beast? Don't they say "muh muh we have no star power left" all the time? So why are they throwing the guy that's supposed to beat Lesnar in a damn Shield storyline,? It makes seth look cheap because in the shield Roman always look stronger , that's basically how they almost annihilated his hype going to summer last year. Him being in the shield makes it look like he cant handle such a huge program with a guy of Lesnar's caliber ( which we know he can!) They complain all the time about not making stars but when they can build them they do some short term retarded shit! and WTF ARE THEY DOING with Drew anyway???!!! Wasnt he supposed to be the big heel that was going to confront big face Rollins ?! 





> Seth and Dean can do the heavy lifting while Roman who will be no where near 100% gets the hot tag at the end.


 WHY even go into such complicated stuff , why not just let it be and move along?! 





> Simple booking that hurts none of the three and allows them to basically end it on their terms.


 "simple booking that hurts no one in the process" you guy's faith is bigger than that of a mixed Christian and Ufologist , you actually believe wwe can do that?! A simple storyline that hurts no one? When was the last time they could manage to achieve that successfully?! Well I'll go with what we know , last time they did the shield thing, which was last year it literally killed half of Rollins' hype and RUINED Ambrose's coming back, why should I think it will be different and wwe will improve it?a  Not some freak of nature incident fucking it up like the last time.  
They need to move on , them bringing back the shield makes it look like it's the only achievement of their damn life 
I really hope this one is fake because there would be No better way to actually kill the hype.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh also heard they are actually doing an angle where dean will lose memory and forget everything he did after Roman got hurt 
This I don't even know how to describe it, it's this kind of moment that makes you ashamed to be a wrestling fan nowadays, why is it that NXT can write awesome stories with such details and complexity but the main roster is such a piece of garbage!? There got to be something to it...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

I think we have to start to ask if Vince is trying to sabotage the company.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I HOPE! I FUCKING HOPE!!!!
> THIS news about wwe bringing back the shield for fast lane is fake. They are actually making me fucking HATE this group, it's not possible at this LET IT DIE LET IT FUCKING DIE! every good thing has an end , God stop milking it. And it happens every single time Rollins is building any ki d of hype around him just so they can kill him and he has to start all over again. He was red Hot in the summer and it killed both him and ruined Ambrose's comeback why wont they just let it go?
> It's not even like they need it to get Roman to get cheered, he WILL be cheered Vince. Please bring some NEW ideas!


I will turn the tv off tonight if there is Shield bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

can't wait for Charlotte to be screechy on the mic again to cringe everyone.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2019)

i hope it's just Roman on the jumbotron and not an in-person update

if we get a SHIELD vs. Corbin/Lashley/Drew feud.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

I kinda  wanted more of not giving a fuck Ambrose dammit


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Naitch.

WARNING. There a small chance of blood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Well time to see if Roman is just for the ratings grab or Vince legit wants him in an angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Is it just me or is Roman breathing harder than he should be?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn this just feel likes to me that Vince is hard thirsty. Reserving judgment though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

that chick with them delicious melons jumping up and down though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Vince is disgusting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Roman damn making sure to take it all in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

also man part of me realizes how sickening Vince is using Roman for and wants to boo.....



the human side of me wants to just enjoy seeing him well again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

What if Roman is just here to plug Paige’s new movie?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Please just let this be an update on his improving health and that's it.  I know Vince's tendency to rush people in who still need recovery time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Vince is jizzing to this reaction


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

What is the crowd chanting?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

This kinda exposes how desperate Vince is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is the crowd chanting?



I think some smark said something and the others told him to go away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> This kinda exposes how desperate Vince is.



It's his own fault for putting his eggs in one basket.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think some smark said something and the others told him to go away.


Probably something like when they chanted This is your yard and the smark said No It's not .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Roman going humanitarian, not get the hell out of that ring before that derange old fuck in the back does something dumb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Vince is a pig.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The news is good, now get the fuck out of that ring before Vince does something dumb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

congrats to Roman. He fought his ass off .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

nooooo fuck that Riot vs Nata and Ronda match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Vince's wet dream. Man has an eternal babyface in Roman now. He can't fuck it up.
Happy for Reigns though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> nooooo fuck that Riot vs Nata and Ronda match


I don’t want that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince's wet dream. Man has an eternal babyface in Roman now. He can't fuck it up.
> Happy for Reigns though.



Yeah I think Vince will find a way to fuck it up.

He always does


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Did they just fuck over Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did they just fuck over Dean.


Dean coming out there would have been stupid.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 25, 2019)

DA BIG DAWG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did they just fuck over Dean.


Nah it wouldn't have been a good thing to do seeing as they made Ambrose say Roman was being punished by the man upstairs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Every crowd trying to show up Lafeyette


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Every crowd trying to show up Lafeyette



Any crowd just breathing will show up Lafeyette


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

who the fuck is writing this show cause this start to this match amazing


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

I think Ricochet just messed up his knee with that landing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Revival about to lose.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who the fuck is writing this show cause this start to this match amazing



Maybe Triple H put some sleeping pills in Vince's drink?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Welp NXT continuity getting shafted on Raw.   And they get the jobber entrance treatment of all things.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince is disgusting.


 I agree 



Lord Trollbias said:


> Vince's wet dream. Man has an eternal babyface in Roman now. He can't fuck it up.
> Happy for Reigns though.


 he better be careful with his booking tho, if he throws the same retarded booking then I don't think he will get boos again since people won't dare they will just shut up. 
it's also so sad to see that It took this for the kid to get a good reaction when the only thing necessary was just "keep Vince away from him!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp NXT continuity getting shafted on Raw.   And they get the jobber entrance treatment of all things.


no they got an entrance. If anything Revival went smart heels and attacked Rico and Black from behind


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who the fuck is writing this show cause this start to this match amazing


I’m with you.  I feel like wwe actually deviated from their formula for once.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp NXT continuity getting shafted on Raw.   And they get the jobber entrance treatment of all things.



NXT continuity is a bit messed up right now compared to live.  They've already filmed next 4 weeks of content.  Too many people likely know the spoilers for it to link to raw no matter what they do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Spiderverse any good.  Been wanting to watch it and since it's going on digital it's about two weeks away from a physical release.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe Triple H put some sleeping pills in Vince's drink?



I'll bite the bullet and try hypnosis while he's sleeping and get him to give up the company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spiderverse any good.  Been wanting to watch it and since it's going on digital it's about two weeks away from a physical release.


It's pretty damn good. Personally for me I did feel emotional parts could be more stronger but that's just me. Art, music, voice acting is all great.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spiderverse any good.  Been wanting to watch it and since it's going on digital it's about two weeks away from a physical release.


Won almost every animated award in 2018.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll bite the bullet and try hypnosis while he's sleeping and get him to give up the company



Not sure if hypnosis works on people neading hearing aids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

"Dutch Destoryer" come on with that moniker.  Fuck sakes we saw what happen to Cesaro when they went "Swiss"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if hypnosis works on people neading hearing aids.


guess that means I'll have to try and get him to arrogantly give it up


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Good match but instead of Revival it should have been someone like Roode and Gable... I would say another tag team but I don't think there are any others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Good win by the NXT boys but a loss for the tag champions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

DDT actually looked brutal. Nice


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Baron Corbin.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Revival about to lose.


Seriously WWE doesn't have fodder tag teams.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok I tell a lie there is the Ascension when it comes to tag teams.  But they're not even at jobber level anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good win by the NXT boys but a loss for the tag champions.


come on that was a good match  let's enjoy this gold nugget


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ok I tell a lie there is the Ascension when it comes to tag teams.  But they're not even at jobber level anymore.


the B-team?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Baron Corbin is a terrible actor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Well Corbin's character getting more shit on.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the B-team?



I thought Axel was injured (Which is why I didn't mention AOP)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought Axel was injured (Which is why I didn't mention AOP)


he is? When?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Elias is going to get interrupted and pinned.  That’s my prediction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

OH boy using Leukemia for storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias is going to get interrupted and pinned.  That’s my prediction.



Pretty much his MO for the past few months.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH boy using Leukemia for storyline.


 that's the ONE thing I fear them repeating other and over and over and over about the leukemia to the point it gets annoying!


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2019)

Roman beat leukemia that fast? Is that normal?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Roman beat leukemia that fast? Is that normal?


they probably caught the return early so they were able to treat it faster.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Roman beat leukemia that fast? Is that normal?



Depends on the Leukemia type.  If it is the super agressive type you have to kill it fast, in weeks or it will fuck you over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Well Dean out for his check for tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Dean out for his check for tonight.


god bless those checks


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

dean to AEW please he will be a so huge star and make this company regret!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

whelp least we get a no DQ match


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

"I want an Encore."

So now we know what Renee says at night when Dean's done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean not giving a fuck and Elias should be following suit on how he's been treated lately.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Poor Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Elias is a great actor though.  Love his facial expressions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

wait why is the siren back on Dean's entrance? 


seems the people in the back don't give  a shit either


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "I want an Encore."
> 
> So now we know what Renee says at night when Dean's done.


Titties must always be mastered


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH boy using Leukemia for storyline.



Yeah man it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

dean's booking is atrocious also 
WHERE THE FUCK IS THIS SHOW GOING????! We are into the Wrestlemania period what the fuck are they doing? what are th storylines? where is Lesnar? where is Heyman? why aren't they building anything? 
do they actually intend to put it ALL on becky vs Charlotte vs ronda? that's not how you do it, you need to book every single match perfectly GOD!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Shitty as it is, still not as bad as how they did the whole "Big show dad died from Cancer, big boss man exploited it and it turned out the dad wasn't big show's dad." 

Sad thing is that I remember that feud


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah man it makes my skin crawl.


 I didn't thought they would do that but it seems they are gonna use this over and over and over again
it's wwe they botched dean's heel turn I am not expecting anything good from them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shitty as it is, still not as bad as how they did the whole "Big show dad died from Cancer, big boss man exploited it and it turned out the dad wasn't big show's dad."
> 
> Sad thing is that I remember that feud


sometimes you seem to remember the bad feuds more so than good ones. I sorta feel bad for you


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shitty as it is, still not as bad as how they did the whole "Big show dad died from Cancer, big boss man exploited it and it turned out the dad wasn't big show's dad."
> 
> Sad thing is that I remember that feud


"it's shit but it's not as smelly as that one piece of crap I met the other day" 
it's still disgusting to do that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shitty as it is, still not as bad as how they did the whole "Big show dad died from Cancer, big boss man exploited it and it turned out the dad wasn't big show's dad."
> 
> Sad thing is that I remember that feud



Interesting thing was that vehicle was from one of the Blues Brothers films.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

they are really using the whole roman trending on twitter like they have done something good damn


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shitty as it is, still not as bad as how they did the whole "Big show dad died from Cancer, big boss man exploited it and it turned out the dad wasn't big show's dad."
> 
> Sad thing is that I remember that feud


Big Show riding on his dad's casket was one of the most top tier visuals in wrestling history tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> dean's booking is atrocious also
> WHERE THE FUCK IS THIS SHOW GOING????! We are into the Wrestlemania period what the fuck are they doing? what are th storylines? where is Lesnar? where is Heyman? why aren't they building anything?
> do they actually intend to put it ALL on becky vs Charlotte vs ronda? that's not how you do it, you need to book every single match perfectly GOD!


they still have two months plus Fastlane is coming up. At this point Vince can't book anything more than one month , plus tonight is just to be festive.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

That phenomenal forearm was Ronda was terrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Meh, bring back the Aliens vs Predator arcade and then I'll buy one of them.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

this show makes no sense , 
can't believe it's Wrestlemania season. 
guys you can't imagine how impatient I m to see Ambrose do a Cody on them leave and become one of the biggest star in wwe outside wwe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Testament to her Viking training.  I admit Renee made me laugh with that commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Interesting submission by Logan, should be used as a finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Sloppy match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

WHAT ARE THEY DOING WITH BECKY 
HER WRITING 
DOESNT 
MAKES 
SENSE 
ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Arrest Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Becky is ice cold tbh.  Maybe wwe will prove me wrong tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Four officers for a crippled woman.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

"She bought a ticket."

We're talking about a company that boots people from the arena for having AEW stuff.  Becky holding a ticket excuse doesn't hold water.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky is ice cold tbh.  Maybe wwe will prove me wrong tonight?


They ruined the feud by inserting Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Four officers for a cripple woman.


She's the toughest M. A. N.  on the planet 


although yeah I don't see how she gets out on her own


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "She bought a ticket."
> 
> We're talking about a company that boots people from the arena for having AEW stuff.  Becky holding a ticket excuse doesn't hold water.


Enzo bought a ticket once.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "She bought a ticket."
> 
> We're talking about a company that boots people from the arena for having AEW stuff.  Becky holding a ticket excuse doesn't hold water.


Goldberg had a ticket


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Enzo bought a ticket once.



Once being the word.

This is what Becky's second or third time?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> They ruined the feud by inserting Charlotte.


This feud won’t be hot enough to main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

i am one of the biggest becky guy out there but wwe don't know what they are doing with her 
it's starting to get BORING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Once being the word.
> 
> This is what Becky's second or third time?


Hey now Vince is an old man. Of course he'd forget . He thought she was just the security


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This feud won’t be hot enough to main event Wrestlemania.


we agree here , that's why it's a dumb move on their part to put all their money on it. no matter what they think! a Brock fight at mania should always bring heat at one moment or another


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Why the fuck is Nattie having to be helped to the back.   She didn't take that much damage.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Why is Natalya so hurt?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

MY EARSSSSS make her stop screaminggg


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOO STEPHANYYYYY,,, ??? NO NON NO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why the fuck is Nattie having to be helped to the back.   She didn't take that much damage.




Cause she got tired from her one match a month duh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

"Reinstate Becky" Holy shit the conviction behind those words.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

fuck this rivalry 
it's 90% unnecessary crap!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

This skit is cringe the fuck acting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Begging Stephanie.  How sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This skit is cringe the fuck acting.


No wonder Hollywood keeps her parts in movies short

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Welp Steph there went your arm.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

god stop surrounding this rivalry with unnecessary shit 
what is ronda even talking about ? 
people screaming triple threat even tho it was a one on one? are this public stupid!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Stephanie is a lot bigger than Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The fuck promo is this... just took a shit on the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

where the fuck is the ultimatum though?

goddammit Rhonda did you forget your lines?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

THIS LEVEL OF CRINGE! we got it nobody is bigger than your company go ahead


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Terrible segment.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

they are shitting on ronda and the belt 
and they got Ronda over with the crowd ? holy hell


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> where the fuck is the ultimatum though?
> 
> goddammit Rhonda did you forget your lines?



Essentially reinstate becky or the belt is basically as worthy as the Diva's title when it was talentless supermodels in the women's division.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

BROCK SAVE US!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Fire and blacklist the idiot that came up with this scenario.  This is desperate writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Essentially reinstate becky or the belt is basically as worthy as the Diva's title when it was talentless supermodels in the women's division.


I thought her ultimatum is reinstate Becky or she leaves WWE since she dropped the belt.

See? We need clearance on what her ultimatum is


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

well this new guy wwe brought back to write their stuffs isn't any better  
what a fucking cringe god!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Us looks good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

< Ric tries to keep Stone Cold down
< says Happy Birthday to him in 2019


whelp guess people can forgive


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought her ultimatum is reinstate Becky or she leaves WWE since she dropped the belt.
> 
> See? We need clearance on what her ultimatum is



I think it's meant to be both.  The belt is worthless because Vince is picking chosen ones and she wants it to be for the best so she left.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

THAT ONE HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM STONE COLD SHIT ON EVERY PROMO IN THE COMPANY!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think it's meant to be both.  The belt is worthless because Vince is picking chosen ones and she wants it to be for the best so she left.


I guess that makes sense . Still .... with how botchy Rhonda's promo was, they might as well have spelled it out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Thank you WWE for replaying Ronda forgetting her lines.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank you WWE for replaying Ronda forgetting her lines.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Great one shit skit to a shit wrestler.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Need to just get rid of scripts and go back to bullet points.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

dat jobber Rha ja


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Kurt Angle still wrestling in 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

this is pathetic


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kurt Angle still wrestling in 2019.


Terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

LMFAO TOP OF HIS GAME


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LMFAO TOP OF HIS GAME


I have it muted.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

after seeing the way they book do you guys think Brock's match not getting any booking until we are few weeks away is actually a good thing? 
like becky/ronda was so fucking hot look what they are doing with it 
it's got boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have it muted.


Renee called out that bs comment from Corey. 

It's true though , Jinder hasn't been serious threat in a long while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Remember Mahal used to hold SD highest belt now reduced to this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Renee called out that bs comment from Corey.
> 
> It's true though , Jinder hasn't been serious threat in a long while.


Jinder was never a serious threat. NXT Jinder was his peak LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

so Alexa Bliss is just bewbs now.

Well that's fine by me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jinder was never a serious threat


b-but he won the WWE title


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Kurt looks so done with this shit 
WHAT IS THE POINT OF THE MOMENT OF BLISS??


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

So Alexa is going to get thirsty over Balor just because Vince wants to fuck over Murphy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Alexa is going to get thirsty over Balor just because Vince wants to fuck over Murphy?


Cucking is his fetish. I thought we all established this.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Alexa is going to get thirsty over Balor just because Vince wants to fuck over Murphy?


Ooooooh.  I better unmute.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Alexa is going to get thirsty over Balor just because Vince wants to fuck over Murphy?



He already did that by having her team with Strowman for that mix match crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

If Dean vs McEntire is No DQ it better lead to them fighting at Ric's party


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

wwe ruined the becky vs ronda 
I can't fucking believe it , is there anything they can't fail?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Is guess Lashley and Rush will interrupt Alexa tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Good.  New Temptation Island.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Nikki Bella won an award, has standards dropped so far.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

:sleep :sleep


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Surprised they didn't make Fin go demon for the interview just to fuck with everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nikki Bella won an award, has standards dropped so far.


They did when the Grammy's gave awards to parody music


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

So Alexa's gimmick is to be a thot. Poor Buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

the level of cringe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Alexa the THOT gimmick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Alexa's gimmick is to be a thot. Poor Buddy.


seems we thought the same


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Who the fuck is giving them their lines.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

It’s actually been a curse to Alexa’s career that she can kind of talk.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

stoop bring back the NXT Balor! 
jesus! this is so cringe


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Leo rush sent out there by Buddy Murphy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Honestly Rush could stand on his own as a solo act.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

My time for watching this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

oh shit Lio  got challenged by Alexa


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

please stop with Alexa STOP! stop she was actually a legit star why are they making her a bitch? 
god wwe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> My time for watching this.


To be fair Raw's been pretty all right . Consistently good even


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Again who the fuck is feeding them their lines.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Since when did Alexa have power to make Men's matches?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Since when did Alexa have power to make Men's matches?


Since she's been with the Chairman low key


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Also who goes to an interview wearing westling gear.  You're not supposed to make it seem like they're destined to have a match right away.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

that "OUUUH" by Finn 
i am crying! is this the same Finn from NXT? really this bad ass guy with a jacket that would turn into a fucking demon? triple H Shawn please save us!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Alexa the new gm.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Since she's been with the Chairman low key


if only they had done this with trish back when vince was kayfabe smashing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The fuck did KFC buy the rights to Robocop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> if only they had done this with trish back when vince was kayfabe smashing.


Vince wanted to let everyone know WWE women are a part of his harem doe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> please stop with Alexa STOP! stop she was actually a legit star why are they making her a bitch?
> god wwe


This is how they treat people when they aren’t pushing them.  It’s embarrassing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck did KFC buy the rights to Robocop.


That’s a weird promotion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck did KFC buy the rights to Robocop.


FUCK KFC! THEIR SHIT CHICKEN GONNA RUST ROBO'S REP AND ARMOR !!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

people calling this mess of a raw a good raw for whatever reason, "it is better than the others raw" WELL it's normal the others were straight shit!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> that "OUUUH" by Finn
> i am crying! is this the same Finn from NXT? really this bad ass guy with a jacket that would turn into a fucking demon? triple H Shawn please save us!



Hate to break it to you man but they did this to him some time back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hate to break it to you man but they did this to him some time back.


Vince: Why does Finn pose so gay?

Writer: It's just a pose sir.

Vince: Make him wear rainbow colors and be gay dammit!!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is how they treat people when they aren’t pushing them.  It’s embarrassing.


 man you can't understand I almost cried at that segment! this kid has been in the fucking Bullet Club with the like of styles and omega he is a nuclear star! even in NXT he looked so fucking gold! his jacket only had more charisma than most of the earth 
what have they done to him


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Imagine bringing on Sting to randomly say woo. And then having Leon Rush wrestle for the title.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Rush and Balor work well together.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

HOW HOW HOW WWE! 
how can you go from this to what we have now?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Really excellent match tbh.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

this is the woman that knocked out ronda AND Jax and cashed in to become champion 
wwe :"we don't have any star!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

ah yes Ascension exists


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Bliss got one of the best reactions wrestling on the house shows this weekend.  So I don’t know why she is being used this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

So Ottis is Choji now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss got one of the best reactions wrestling on the house shows this weekend.  So I don’t know why she is being used this way.


*Her breasts*

Fixed


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

all these segments making me ashamed to be a wrestling fan....;


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

is this the start of a porno?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Ottis is Choji now.


*Chris Farley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> all these segments making me ashamed to be a wrestling fan....;


blah if you're not even enjoying something about Raw whether deliberate or not, you should drop WWE. 

You're gonna have an aneurism


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> is this the start of a porno?


It might as well be.

Enough is enough.  I wouldn’t blame Murphy if he brought a gun to the arena every week now.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss got one of the best reactions wrestling on the house shows this weekend.  So I don’t know why she is being used this way.


 fuck this company! 
also the new guy they hired is actually making it even more! cringe! 
meanwhile Micheal is wearing those NXT merchs rocking his boys


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> blah if you're not even enjoying something about Raw whether deliberate or not, you should drop WWE.
> 
> You're gonna have an aneurism


 I am supposed to enjoy Alexa being a porn star?  or that cringe becky/steph/ronda shit,?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Rush/Balor had great psychology.  I wonder who the agent was for that match.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

how many comments are you going to make about the leukemia? stop already 
also Cole actually reminding us of roman's big pop 
I can see fans turning their vests in not even 4 months


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am supposed to enjoy Alexa being a porn star?  or that cringe becky/steph/ronda shit,?



I mean before the cringe promo, it was all right. You shat on the whole thing which is pretty unfair .


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rush/Balor had great psychology.  I wonder who the agent was for that match.


tyson Kidd , he makes those kind of matches ( same with mix vs Seth at blacklash )


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It might as well be.
> 
> Enough is enough.  I wouldn’t blame Murphy if he brought a gun to the arena every week now.


have him in the background constantly threatening her guest with bodily harm as alexa is clueless and making moves on dudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Is Lio gonna turn on Bobby?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean before the cringe promo, it was all right. You shat on the whole thing which is pretty unfair .


what was good Elias bing burried?  wwe not knowing what dean's theme song?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Kidd is one of the better match agents. I'm telling ya Rush can stand on his own as an annoying little shit Heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> have him in the background constantly threatening her guest with bodily harm as alexa is clueless and making moves on dudes.


Would be funny.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

also NXT NXT NXT 
i am becoming more and more of an NXT fanboy! with their sport-like preach making wrestling look legit and like the real deal ( not a joke )


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Is Lio gonna turn on Bobby?


Lashley needs him as a mouthpiece tbh.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kidd is one of the better match agents. I'm telling ya Rush can stand on his own as an annoying little shit Heel.


i am almost sure he did this, his matches have all! the psychology and the in ring


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

The heels have been smarter than usual tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Wtf?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm so tired of Braun. Roman really carried this dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm so tired of Braun. Roman really carried this dude.


What happened to the match?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm so tired of Braun. Roman really carried this dude.


Dude exposed without Roman.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm so tired of Braun. Roman really carried this dude.


I never understood his hype
Anyone beating Roman in these days would get his pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> what was good Elias bing burried?  wwe not knowing what dean's theme esong?


Elias was already fucked since his sudden heel turn and dean is leaving.


Best to try and hope they fix but if not, just deal with the shit booking


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dude exposed without Roman.


Anyone who bear roman was gonna get mega hyped never understood why people were behind him so much tho


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Elias was already fucked since his sudden heel turn and dean is leaving.
> 
> 
> Best to try and hope they fix but if not, just deal with the shit booking


Elias’ only change I’d his booking and right now it’s not helping him and he ducks in the ring so....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean got that jobber entrance 


Whelp it's time to bury him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Fuck sakes, no way in hell can any type of editing make that botch promo work.  And thank you WWE again for showing how weak Nattie is.  On punch and a love tap by a crutch.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

They are killing the Becky Ronda thing  
It’s damn sad!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

I like Drew,  but he isn’t over.  No crowd reaction at all.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dean got that jobber entrance
> 
> 
> Whelp it's time to bury him


you can’t know how much I want him to succeed after his wwe period


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean with two belts the fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you can’t know how much I want him to succeed after his wwe period


Jimmy Havoc wants Moxley so you'll see him in a death match soon


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Ambrose is going to continue to be whipped.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Crowd is behind Dean.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

FFS why do they have so many interference in Drew matches? He can win on his own FFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Holy crap they finally had Renee care about the wellbeing of Dean in a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Well Elias and Drew now on the same........ yeah shit writing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

WWE really gonna do this SHIELD + Braun vs. Corbin's Faction shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really gonna do this SHIELD + Braun vs. Corbin's Faction shit.


Trying to milk it before Dean leaves


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really gonna do this SHIELD + Braun vs. Corbin's Faction shit.


god I hope not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Yup, had to bring Roman back in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The fuck, did they just leave Dean laying in the ring.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

So anyone going to collect Dean's corpse?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean is funny.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Seth is already an afterthought. "The Guy" LMAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

The hell kind of looks where those... jilted lovers looking at an ex.  Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Whelp soon Becky 9:16  is gonna whoop dat Charlotte ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell kind of looks where those... jilted lovers looking at an ex.  Holy shit.



I was kinda looking forward to nobody helping Dean


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Anyone who bear roman was gonna get mega hyped never understood why people were behind him so much tho


He was a nice throwback to generic 90s big men for a while. But then he also quickly reminded everyone why a lot of those guys never became the center of a fed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Piss break time, Bayley vs one half of the Samoan Outhouse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> He was a nice throwback to generic 90s big men for a while. But then he also quickly reminded everyone why a lot of those guys never became the center of a fed.


To be honest though I genuinely did like Brawn and wanted to see him be champ for a bit.

Sadly he lost all momentum quickly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Piss break time, Bayley vs one half of the Samoan Outhouse.


Shhh Paige will get mad if you call this a piss break


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be honest though I genuinely did like Brawn and wanted to see him be champ for a bit.
> 
> Sadly he lost all momentum quickly


yea, its a shame he never really improved after a certain point in the ring or on the mic. Seems like he might have even gotten worse on the mic in recent months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea, its a shame he never really improved after a certain point in the ring or on the mic. Seems like he might have even gotten worse on the mic in recent months.


He got horribly exposed vs Brock in their promo 


It was so awful .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea, its a shame he never really improved after a certain point in the ring or on the mic. Seems like he might have even gotten worse on the mic in recent months.


He's gotten hella sloppier in ring too


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are killing the Becky Ronda thing
> It’s damn sad!



Looks like theyre struggling to find something new every week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Did Bailey's elbow slam into Nia's face?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Match over good, now get with the Nature Boy's party.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Kofi has been on another level  


Too bad he's not winning


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He got horribly exposed vs Brock in their promo
> 
> 
> It was so awful .



I honestly don't think he ever improved.  He just got high with the crowd because fans were living through him vs Roman, then slowly they moved away from him once the feud finally ended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Did Bailey's elbow slam into Nia's face?


Yeah she actually looked like she got hurt by it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's gotten hella sloppier in ring too


My brain usually goes out to lunch during Braun's matches nowadays so I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly don't think he ever improved.  He just got high with the crowd because fans were living through him vs Roman, then slowly they moved away from him once the feud finally ended.


The sudden heel turn after being a face didn't help either, but yeah didn't. The issue though is that back and forth was his end though because he not only couldn't work the mic, he even forgot his lines.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah she actually looked like she got hurt by it.



Yeah in reality striking the face without padding is a stupid thing to do.  It's one of the strongest places on the body for obvious reasons. (Before padded gloves were added to boxing it was almost unheard of to hit the face.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

whelp they gonna have to rush this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah she actually looked like she got hurt by it.


Ironic isn't it


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> whelp they gonna have to rush this



They'll have to.  They're not allowed to go over anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Imagine doing a program for Flair and showing Triple H's entire entrance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ironic isn't it


Justice is served?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Imagine doing a program for Flair and showing Triple H's entire entrance.



At least he's not too slow.  Could you imagine it being Taker or Randy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They'll have to.  They're not allowed to go over anymore.


Crowd not popping for HBK


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2019)

Cancer was a work...

Dean betrayal never happened..

and NxT talent being called prematurely 

wtf is this shit


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Also this seems wrong to give Flair a party on raw, days after Arn Anderson was released.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also this seems wrong to give Flair a party on raw, days after Arn Anderson was released.


Shhhhh don't bring it up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Sting avoiding Seth at all costs. Smart


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Still shitty they never kept Sting's WCW crow music.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Is this segment going to go over?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd not popping for HBK


I wanted them to chant “you screwed Brett”.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Four minutes. Hmm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Sting one of the biggest part of Flair's story career.  Rivalry stemming from NWA/WCW.  Had Sting join the Horsemen only to kick him out some months after.  And in Corpus Christi of all places.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

That Belt >>> Any of the current World Championship Belts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Four minutes. Hmm.


guess the rest  will be shown on the youtube clips


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sting one of the biggest part of Flair's story career.  Rivalry stemming from NWA/WCW.  Had Sting join the Horsemen only to kick him out some months after.  And in Corpus Christi of all places.



Back when Corpus was worth something


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh hey Batista


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

holy shit it's batista


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sting one of the biggest part of Flair's story career.  Rivalry stemming from NWA/WCW.  Had Sting join the Horsemen only to kick him out some months after.  And in Corpus Christi of all places.



How many times did Flair betray Sting over the years?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 25, 2019)

Batista gonna beat HHH's ass one more time


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Those glasses.  Bluetista is back!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Wait is HHH even able to compete?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Why did they bring out all of the other wrestlers?  Over the top.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Lol that KFC commercial was awkwardly timed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Drax just destroyed the Nature Boy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait is HHH even able to compete?


Batista and HHH should Main Event Mania.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Drax just destroyed the Nature Boy.



But Drax was Thanos'd.  Wait what if we're in the soul stone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh shit its Batista!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Drag called it!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

Also this isn't a question that will be asked often.  But where the hell was Charlotte?  I mean in all the places she should turn up in, her dad's 70th is one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How many times did Flair betray Sting over the years?


Plenty but the  most memorable happen in the most mundane place on the planet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But Drax was Thanos'd.  Wait what if we're in the soul stone.


Dammit, Bastista just spoiled the ending to Endgame.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait is HHH even able to compete?



It's personally one of the more interesting things they plan to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, Bastista just spoiled the ending to Endgame.



Someone had to before Holland or Ruffalo did.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

Becky probably would have interfered during the main event if WWE hadn’t made a deal with Batista.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also this isn't a question that will be asked often.  But where the hell was Charlotte?  I mean in all the places she should turn up in, her dad's 70th is one of them.


She went to go taunt Becky in prison


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also this isn't a question that will be asked often.  But where the hell was Charlotte?  I mean in all the places she should turn up in, her dad's 70th is one of them.


Maybe Bautista took care of her too?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe Bautista took care of her too?


Andrade and Batista had a five minute backstage street fight.  The raw footage of that street fight will soon be uploaded to the wwe network!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Now I fear that Triple H is going to enter WM dressed as Thanos since Drax is basically Batista's most famous role.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2019)

BIG DOG IS BACK!!!!

Time to save this failing show.

R.I.P. AEW. They were hoping and praying that Big Dog would perish but they were fooling themselves


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> BIG DOG IS BACK!!!!
> 
> Time to save this failing show.
> 
> R.I.P. AEW. They were hoping and praying that Big Dog would perish but they were fooling themselves


Them trying to do a stream during roman's return was some desperate shit. lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

I don’t believe Lakers are making the playoffs.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Them trying to do a stream during roman's return was some desperate shit. lol



Just noticed that Big Dave Batista is back too. THE ANIMAL. Just a week ago it was geek central now it’s star studded again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

"Save" Dean my ass.  They just beat up WWE's equivalent to WCW's Dungeon of Doom and left Ambrose a broken body at the corner only to look back at him as a hated ex for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Mahal getting that HBK rub after RAW.  We all know where those careers go when they're Kliq approved.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Them trying to do a stream during roman's return was some desperate shit. lol


 that stream? 
Like its not to defend anyone but you guys should just leave those kids with what they are doing right now lol let them breathe wwe is and still will be on top, don't worry.
Like they don't have to live on what wwe is planning to do, if they want to do a stream on whatever night they want they can do.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2019)

I wonder how deep they will try to make the storyline. Like will they have other people align behind Battista, or just put him as a lone wolf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> BIG DOG IS BACK!!!!
> 
> Time to save this failing show.
> 
> R.I.P. AEW. They were hoping and praying that Big Dog would perish but they were fooling themselves


Was hoping we would hear your response brother


----------



## God Movement (Feb 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Was hoping we would hear your response brother





It's time to eat good brother. Roman is back!


----------



## pat pat (Feb 26, 2019)

So the whole shitstorm was about omega not watching raw and streaming video games instead? Why did people make it sound like they did some huge AEW stream event just to react to roman’s Appearance? People are paranoid


----------



## pat pat (Feb 26, 2019)

@Raiden  also guess who managed to get a ticket for Double or nothing ?  ME 
I was like with ten of my friends spamming their websites when Cody said on Twitter they had to change the whole arena setting to install more places because of the demand 
I was the only one to get through it Vegas!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2019)

so apparently Dean rejected the Shield reunion once Roman finished up his promo.


Even he knows it would be dumb as fuck to go out there and hug after all he said


----------



## pat pat (Feb 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so apparently Dean rejected the Shield reunion once Roman finished up his promo.
> 
> 
> Even he knows it would be dumb as fuck to go out there and hug after all he said


I am all for a Dean coming at AEW surprise mode! He needs to be their poster boy!
Ps : the reason he rejected it was because he was too emotional tho not because it was bullshit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Wrestling history with Ric Flair.  The day Sting was kicked out of the 4 Horsemen at Clash of Champions X in Corpus Christi.  Sadly it was during that same event that Sting was injured, his pushed shelved for half a year, and his push went to Lex Lugar instead.   Also the stadium the event was held at was torn down early 2010 and is now a parking lot you have to pay about $20 a day to park...... history can be depressing at times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am all for a Dean coming at AEW surprise mode! He needs to be their poster boy!
> Ps : the reason he rejected it was because he was too emotional tho not because it was bullshit


Thanks for the correction


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Why is Steph on my screen.  Keep her on Raw please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Just a quick question but when the New Day breaks up, does their cereal go on clearance on WWEShop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

The fuck....  KO returns.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

New day should go full nation.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Daniel Bryan played that perfectly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Lol, so Vince is replacing Kofi for KO instead.  Why, this isn't RAW.  There's not need for this type of shit writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, so Vince is replacing Kofi for KO instead.  Why, this isn't RAW.  There's not need for this type of shit writing.



Vince hates black people.  Kofi is not only that but has a bigger crime.  He wasn't born in the American continent. 

(Seriously though this has to be leading to Bryan vs Kofi at mania)


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2019)

So WWE's calculus seems to be holding off giving fans what they want as much as possible (otherwise they will feel satisfied). If teased I guess, Vince's assumption is folks will keep buying into his product to look for what they want. I'm not sure if this is the way to do it though. This just feels annoying lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince hates black people.  Kofi is not only that but has a bigger crime.  He wasn't born in the American continent.
> 
> (Seriously though this has to be leading to Bryan vs Kofi at mania)



Well it's one hell of away to close out Black History Month. 

Yeah this is probably leading to a WM math going by crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

KO sticking that knife in deep with that suggestion.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Matt is back


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 26, 2019)

KO at Fastlane, Kofi at Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Vince bringing back talent tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

So Wyatt going to make an appearance tonight then?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Is matt Woken, v1 or just matt?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Is matt Woken, v1 or just matt?



He's chanting his "delete" chants though it's probably a water down version until we get the backstage segment to make sure if he's in his Woken character.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's chanting his "delete" chants though it's probably a water down version until we get the backstage segment to make sure if he's in his Woken character.



We still need brother Nero


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Hmm, Bar lose again tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

So where is Lana's accent.  And now she is shitting on the new guys.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Black is in trouble if they make him do segments like that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

I forgot that R Truth was the US champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

The hell, isn't Truth older than Cena.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Corey is excited.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Fuck Mysterio.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Truth has been possessed by little Jimmy

And Corey knows about Mella's "Dance Breaks."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

"What would John Cena do?"  Bury both and put on a decent match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Almas should win.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2019)

I thought I have is that RAW could really use some of these guys on the show. Think they need to scrap the brand split and find some other way to differentiate the product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Truth channeling Cena now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Truth won.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Rey you lost. Why you smiling?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rey you lost. Why you smiling?



"Happy to be there" syndrome.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I thought I have is that RAW could really use some of these guys on the show. Think they need to scrap the brand split and find some other way to differentiate the product.



Too many people for them to be all on both shows tbh.  Like 90 non NXT male wrestlers.  The split itself isn't the issue it's who is where.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

I don’t know why they didn’t put the belt on Almas.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why they didn’t put the belt on Almas.



Too mexican and not enough cars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why they didn’t put the belt on Almas.



Better to give him the belt on a PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Kevin Owens >


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Charlotte smiling a lot for someone whose elderly dad was beaten the night before


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

I am at my wits end!

Lol Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Did they just cut to Ronda's shit promo while Charlotte was getting into the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

What main event, didn't Ronda just walk away on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Charlotte stumbling on the mic tonight.

And this is a boring promo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

A contenders luxury?  God Ronda sucks on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

So I take it these makeshift tag teams are being done to revitalize the division that the WWE themselves fucked up for years.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

The nxt guys are just mowing through all of the other superstars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

Well AJ had to bring up Roman for those cheap pops.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well AJ had to bring up Roman for those cheap pops.


Babyface 101.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Orton should respect his elders like AJ styles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

In all honesty, I was expecting Vince call out Orton to replace Kofi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

I do like that Kevin Owens is one of Vince’s favorite guys in this company.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I was expecting Vince call out Orton to replace Kofi.



I honestly thought it would have been Big E.  Because he's at times wanted to push Big E and that times he's also wanted to break up New Day.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice to see Owens in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Don’t hurt your knee again Kevin.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

WTF is going on with Corey and Byron.  Saxton is being bitchy when Corey is fucking agreeing with him saying Vince is wrong to make the decision.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2019)

Owen's continues with the Stunner


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Vince was right!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Temptation Island is on boys.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Kevin Owens is a bigger long term star than Kofi.  He can actually cut a promo.

But if they want to tell a nice Wrestlemania story for Kofi.  That makes a lot of sense.  The crowd will enjoy it.  And Owens and Bryan can have a good Fastlane program.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens is a bigger long term star than Kofi.  He can actually cut a promo.
> 
> *But if they want to tell a nice Wrestlemania story for Kofi.  That makes a lot of sense.  The crowd will enjoy it.  And Owens and Bryan can have a good Fastlane program*.



Hard agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2019)

Nothing personal Kofi.  Kevin Owens fights for his family!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly thought it would have been Big E.  Because he's at times wanted to push Big E and that times he's also wanted to break up New Day.


Vince has wanted to push Big E? He's sure had me fooled all this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince has wanted to push Big E? He's sure had me fooled all this time.



If I recall Big E was a Cena guy that he wanted pushed but Vince went with HHH's pick Roman instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall Big E was a Cena guy that he wanted pushed but Vince went with HHH's pick Roman instead.


Should have pushed both like they did with Cena and Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Should have pushed both like they did with Cena and Orton.



He should have but I'm probably guessing that HHH's guy got priority while Big E was places as Ziggler's mini stable.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

I love their "We hard  push either one or the other" mentality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I love their "We hard  push either one or the other" mentality



It's bit them in the ass more than anything else.  How many big men have we seen pushed in the WWE only to falter later on and bring down the stock of the opponents that had to job to them.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

Elias, Alexa, Revival, Rusev, Nakamura, Sheamus, and Cesaro.  They must all be Arn’s guys, right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias, Alexa, Revival, Rusev, Nakamura, Sheamus, and Cesaro.  They must all be Arn’s guys, right?



I find it disgusting that Elias is getting treated the way he is because Arm was his agent in calling matches.  Vince is a vindictive fucker, just look at Titus for example.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias 

I think Owens is actually a babyface right now.  But imagine that he’s a heel pretending.  Ooh boy.  Just a reminder that he’s the smartest character on this show!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> I think Owens is actually a babyface right now.  But imagine that he’s a heel pretending.  Ooh boy.  Just a reminder that he’s the smartest character on this show!



Before Owens does anything else, he story line wise needs to tie up loose ends in the ones of Lashley, Strowman, and Shane.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> I think Owens is actually a babyface right now.  But imagine that he’s a heel pretending.  Ooh boy.  Just a reminder that he’s the smartest character on this show!


KO 100% faking. He'll buddy up to Kofi, Kofi beats Bryan at Mania. The next day on SD Bryan, Harper and Rowan try to jump Kofi but New Day and KO make the save. As the rest of New Day is brawling its just KO and Kofi left in ring and KO demolishes him.
"Injured" Kofi then drops to KO at Backlash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Before Owens does anything else, he story line wise needs to tie up loose ends in the ones of Lashley, Strowman, and Shane.


Braun in trouble without KO to make him look good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Braun in trouble without KO to make him look good.



KO needs to get one on the guy.  I don't know how much of his career was shorten because of a program with the guy.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's bit them in the ass more than anything else.  How many big men have we seen pushed in the WWE only to falter later on and bring down the stock of the opponents that had to job to them.



Should have learned from the old Smackdown six.  Have a group to build around instead of just one or two.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KO needs to get one on the guy.  I don't know how much of his career was shorten because of a program with the guy.



No one makes that shoulder tackle look better.

And you saw it every week for two months straight because it made Vince laugh his ass off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

> people really think Kofi gonna main event WM against Daniel Bryan


That’s a very far stretch and hard optimism that it hurts the soul


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I find it disgusting that Elias is getting treated the way he is because Arm was his agent in calling matches.  Vince is a vindictive fucker, just look at Titus for example.


Wait is that why Elias got that weird burial on raw? Fuck this dude vince is a pissbag.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

From the looks of it, Kofi might be getting his match at DB at WM though I wouldn't be surprised if it ended up a triple threat ala Flair/Lynch/Rousey as in Kofi/Owens/Bryan.  Creative only has so much time before the big WM event and they are trying to make some story lines work at Fastlane before it becomes frantic towards WM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wait is that why Elias got that weird burial on raw? Fuck this dude vince is a pissbag.



It was reported that at a house show Vince and Arn got into a shouting match for some reason and Arn was sent home then fired.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

I don’t take Kofi seriously not with that gimmick and its been forever since they pushed a black talent. The last time they did was Mark Henry and its not even for the WWE title but the retired big gold HW belt, that belt is infinitely better looking than the WWE belt but the latter is more prestigious it seems


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

I would like to see a serious version of Big E someday.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It was reported that at a house show Vince and Arn got into a shouting match for some reason and Arn was sent home then fired.


Surprised Vince doesn't wear diapers with how pissy he is.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

They might honestly keep them with the New day gimmick since I'm not sure if other ideas ever got the reaction they wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t take Kofi seriously not with that gimmick and its been forever since they pushed a black talent. The last time they did was Mark Henry and its not even for the WWE title but the retired big gold HW belt, that belt is infinitely better looking than the WWE belt but the latter is more prestigious it seems



They try to claim WWE title is worth more.  But then go "it counts towards the number of top titles a person had." meaning it's equal.

They can't have it both ways.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They try to claim WWE title is worth more.  But then go "it counts towards the number of top titles a person had." meaning it's equal.
> 
> They can't have it both ways.



i agree, the only reason probably that they claim its worth more is because its named after the company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

there's no individual growth for any of the New Day guys if they stick together. they've been what? a tag team stable for close to 10 years now i think. its time to break them up and give each of them their own title push. especially Big E.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> t*here's no individual growth for any of the New Day* guys if they stick together. they've been what? a tag team stable for close to 10 years now i think. its time to break them up and give each of them their own title push. especially Big E.



I wonder though if it's safer for them to stay together. If Vince separated them with plans to push each, I feel like he would quickly lose interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I wonder though if it's safer for them to stay together. If Vince separated them with plans to push each, I feel like he would quickly lose interest.



that's how its always been. Vince will never change. New Day would be lucky if any of them wins the UC title but I really don't see it happening.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Hmm, so Starrcast filed a trademark for 'Dead Man Talking".


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> > people really think Kofi gonna main event WM against Daniel Bryan
> 
> 
> That’s a very far stretch and hard optimism that it hurts the soul


Well Daniel not main eventing no matter who he faces


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Well Daniel not main eventing no matter who he faces



yeah its gonna be lolronda


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> yeah its gonna be lolronda


Good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2019)

Feels weird John Cena not out here being built for a feud. What movie is he filming?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Good.


Not good cause her feud is trash now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Feels weird John Cena not out here being built for a feud. What movie is he filming?



Transformers


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2019)

Plans are seemingly Roman/CENA 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

She should be practicing sitting at a desk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Plans are seemingly Roman/CENA 2



Why unless Roman greatly improved his in ring promo skills or they pay Cena a bit more to go easy on him.   I mean remember what happen the last time those two got on the mic with each other. 



Rukia said:


> She should be practicing sitting at a desk.



Good luck getting the sequence off on a Nia Jax.  I see two instances where she'll legit get knocked out from a botch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2019)

Riveting promo by Ronda to a taller Steph.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why unless Roman greatly improved his in ring promo skills or they pay Cena a bit more to go easy on him.   I mean remember what happen the last time those two got on the mic with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting the sequence off on a Nia Jax.  I see two instances where she'll legit get knocked out from a botch.


Maybe Cena will be too complacent with hollywood deals to care about going hard on Roman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 27, 2019)

Guys... we really haven't seen big show nor kane in forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 27, 2019)

Looks like Big Show was last wrestling on November 27th. Ouch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riveting promo by Ronda to a taller Steph.


Ronda sucks on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

Kevin Owens pinned the WWE champion last night!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2019)

But does he get to do WHO he wants?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

Definitely going to be another Moment of Bliss this week.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Guys... we really haven't seen big show nor kane in forever


I want Big Show to come back and team with Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Oh, I keep forgetting that you guys don’t like Japanese girls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2019)

Sumie Sakai is Japanese!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sumie Sakai is Japanese!



She grew up in Memphis


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sumie Sakai is Japanese!


She is about 100 though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> She grew up in Memphis



Your mom grew up in Memphis.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

I remember that time I noticed that Kairi was getting thick.  And it took you guys months to notice!  Fucking months!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Your mom grew up in Memphis.



Yeah sure


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh, I keep forgetting that you guys don’t like Japanese girls.


Only if they've got a nice ass or jumbo tits.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2019)

Thor mad af his father is Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2019)

my dad is john cena sr. fyi


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2019)

World needs big show vs aliester black to counter all in


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2019)

I look up big show and find this:


Done for the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Feb 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I remember that time I noticed that Kairi was getting thick.  And it took you guys months to notice!  Fucking months!!



you and me OG Kairi stans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2019)

Imagine calling yourself an OG Kairi stan when you weren’t there to see her cry bitter tears of defeat at Meiko in Kuroken Hall.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2019)

Kuya said:


> you and me OG Kairi stans


great cakes. they need to get her in some better gear on nxt.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Kuya said:


> you and me OG Kairi stans


I agree.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

I feel like Ronda actually hates Becky Lynch and isn’t pretending.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe they're both over compensating


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe they're both over compensating


They are both assholes at this point.  Neither is a good babyface.

I’m rooting for Charlotte.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 28, 2019)

Imagine rooting for Charlotte over Becky Lynch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Charlotte was the best female performer in 2018.  Check out her body of work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2019)

Charlotte is a man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2019)

The way WWE creative has handled that later part of this feud hasn't help out those three.  Becky as of current comes off as a spoiled brat, Flair comes off as an even more entitled brat (which is going to garner Steph/X-pac heat then genuine heel heat), and it's showing that Ronda is weak with scripted promos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The way WWE creative has handled that later part of this feud hasn't help out those three.  Becky as of current comes off as a spoiled brat, Flair comes off as an even more entitled brat (which is going to garner Steph/X-pac heat then genuine heel heat), and it's showing that Ronda is weak with scripted promos.


Fuck ‘em.  Put Alexa back on my tv.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

I know WWE is serious about Wrestlemania now that the two biggest stars in the company (Roman and Owens) are back.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I know WWE is serious about Wrestlemania now that the two biggest stars in the company (Roman and Owens) are back.


So fucking good they even got a marginal talent like Braun Strowman over.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2019)

Rukia, why are you replying to yourself?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rukia, why are you replying to yourself?


To get heat.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> To get heat.


Its not working


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rukia, why are you replying to yourself?


To boost his post count


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I know WWE is serious about Wrestlemania now that the two biggest stars in the company (Roman and Owens) are back.



I'm hoping they are back on their own volition and not because of Vince's "I'll owe you one pal" favors.  I mean we've heard Punk's podcast on what that promise entails.   All we need now is for them to work with dangerous talent, get hurt, and have that talent tell them they're dumb as fuck and the cycle will be complete.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

Ronda out here tweeting about how wrestling is fake and Becky’s armbar doesn’t hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2019)

Just took a look at Becky's twitter.  Mother fucking Tommy Wiseau wants to introduce their match at WM.   Only way that shit happens if Vince is legit trying to kill his own company.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> To get heat.



Well it is not working and just becoming the foley interviewing cactus Jack style segment on TNA


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm hoping they are back on their own volition and not because of Vince's "I'll owe you one pal" favors.  I mean we've heard Punk's podcast on what that promise entails.   All we need now is for them to work with dangerous talent, get hurt, and have that talent tell them they're dumb as fuck and the cycle will be complete.



With Roman it's not getting hurt.  It's that remission isn't a complete full clear.  It's more they can't find any cancer cells yet.  Full clear usually comes 2-5 years later depending on cancer.

Basically he could have to go away again at any time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> With Roman it's not getting hurt.  It's that remission isn't a complete full clear.  It's more they can't find any cancer cells yet.  Full clear usually comes 2-5 years later depending on cancer.
> 
> Basically he could have to go away again at any time.



I'm hoping he's healthy from here on in and his test come back with no signs of cancer in his blood.  It's just that how long is treatment for such a cancer even if he is in remission.  If Roman is back and cuts promos until he's done with is current treatment then that's fine but I'm a bit uneasy if he's back early and is placed in a program while still in recovery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2019)

Ronda fucked up big time on twitter yo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2019)

She no sold kayfabe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She no sold kayfabe



Vince is probably having a fucking aneurysm right now.  We know how anal retentive he is on keeping kayfabe alive and Ronda is raping it savagely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince is probably having a fucking aneurysm right now.  We know how anal retentive he is on keeping kayfabe alive and Ronda is raping it savagely.


  This pretty much started the now legit beef .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2019)

Time to turn Ronda heel and remove Charlotte from the match.

That’s the best way to salvage this thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Time to turn Ronda heel and remove Charlotte from the match.
> 
> That’s the best way to salvage this thing.


Eh salvage would be the Bliss skits.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel like Ronda actually hates Becky Lynch and isn’t pretending.


 no they are just building their feud and it's easier for them in Twitter because the retarded wwe writer don't ruin their dynamics there, that's what a real feud looks like! 
We are so used to shit we cant recognize gold anymore 



Dean Ambrose said:


> She no sold kayfabe


 kayfabe was buried the day cm punk took that microphone at Vegas , I don't even understand why people still pretend its important


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2019)

People on Twitter being shocked over kayfaybe break in 2019 
Omg "she said her ambar is fake omg omg"
Jesus shut the fuck up! But but "she said she would beat her for REAL" "She used her real name!" I swear some fans started watching in 2013 , no shit this product sucks the fans themselves are Aussies!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

Pat Pat enjoyed Russo WCW confirmed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

Some advice to Ronda from the greatest of all-time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fuck ‘em.  Put Alexa back on my tv.


Alexa too busy trying to fuck her guest instead of chasing after either women's belt.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2019)

WWE is so fucking stupid.  Jeesh.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2019)

People are blowing this shit out of proportion  , if she said it on the TV show I would agree with them she said it on fucking Twitter on the internet! The same internet where you basically read SPOILERS that tells you what is gonna happen,  it's notthe girl's fault if wwe is booking their feud in such a retarded way that they have to use social media to keep it fire. 
Who the fuck even bitch about kayfabe being broken on fucking Twitter? Is twotter part of the show now? 
Tsss people on reddit sucking their own dicks about Becky being a user of their site, you try to convince them that like it doesn't take to be a redditor to say what she said about t
Russo and basically everyone shits on you 


Great


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2019)

It’s not a big deal as far as i’m concerned.  BUT..

It definitely makes both women look unlikable.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2019)

new taker interview. 


Spoiler.  The amount of "you know." has fallen.

Also when it comes to Kafabe.  It's mostly down to Vince and his contradictions on it in social media.  Sometimes he demands you push it sometimes he doesn't and there's no consistency.  Plus Vince killed Kafabe as a true thing with the court cases in the 90s

Plus as Rukia says, it's making both women seem like unlikable bitches going back to Bitches be crazy booking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 1, 2019)

i'm absolutely sure Ronda got her feelings hurt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

Ronda must’ve been one of those people that reported all sarcastic or troll posts on message boards because they triggered her when she was a kid.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2019)

_I don't care what the script says._ Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> new taker interview.
> 
> 
> Spoiler.  The amount of "you know." has fallen.
> ...


 taker is so FUCKING GREAT 
the part where he asked for prayers so his wife can let him home was so fucking great hahahahaha 
damn women really are powerful! she is dominating the TAKER!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2019)

Bigger Finn Balor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bigger Finn Balor.



He's undefeated against HHH. :ho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2019)

test test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

@pat pat i have always thought that Finn Balor was Alex Wright without the dancing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @pat pat i have always thought that Finn Balor was Alex Wright without the dancing.



Shh, don't give those idiots on WWE creative anymore ideas or we'll see the second coming of Berlyn.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>



Would be funny if a video came out showing that they were posting these while sitting next to each other laughing at the idiots who think this is legit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

I would ask them why do they think being assholes helps their feud.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would ask them why do they think being assholes helps their feud.



It's the only way WWE know how to book women.  Bitches be crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

It’s got me pulling for Charlotte.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s got me pulling for Charlotte.



Nah her character's "I'm a Flair that means I'm entitled." while actually being different from the bitches be crazy is doing well enough to keep me in team Becky.

Honestly the worst thing about this (and KO taking over from Kofi) is the fans.  Still singing no chance in hell and kissing up to Vince even though he writes this and is a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah her character's "I'm a Flair that means I'm entitled." while actually being different from the bitches be crazy is doing well enough to keep me in team Becky.
> 
> Honestly the worst thing about this (and KO taking over from Kofi) is the fans.  Still singing no chance in hell and kissing up to Vince even though he writes this and is a heel.


Charlotte is a nice girl irl.  I’m starting to have my doubts about Becky and Ronda.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

KO deserves it.

He sells merch.  He got thrown off of a cage to help put Braun over.  He got robbed of the WWE championship by Shane.  He just pinned the champ.  He never got a universal title rematch.  I can go on and on.  There are storyline reasons and kayfabe reasons.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is a nice girl irl.  I’m starting to have my doubts about Becky and Ronda.



I mean we hardly see their irl personas. Twitter usage seems to be sometime kafabe sometimes not when either they should have one for character and one for themselves or just stick to character or performer.  

Plus heels being kind people irl is very common.  I mean Miz, or hell Hall of Pain Mark Henry among others.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is a nice girl irl.  I’m starting to have my doubts about Becky and Ronda.



“Girl”


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> “Girl”


Rukia really desperate for heat nowadays


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


someone call 911, quick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> someone call 911, quick.



Have you seen Flair's twitter.  While Becky and Ronda are going into a holy war with each other, Charlotte is wishing Happy Birthdays to friends and family not being remotely involved in this social media feud.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Have you seen Flair's twitter.  While Becky and Ronda are going into a holy war with each other, Charlotte is wishing Happy Birthdays to friends and family not being remotely involved in this social media feud.


She’s a professional.  And a total babyface.

Becky and Ronda are petulant brats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She’s a professional.  And a total babyface.
> 
> Becky and Ronda are petulant brats.



It's great that Charlotte is representing the company in a positive way but the bad thing about this is that the crowd pays more attention to the ruckus rather than the calm.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

If Ronda and Becky are being told to do this.  It’s a miscalculation by wwe. They did it too soon.  Wrestlemania is still 5 weeks away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would ask them why do they think being assholes helps their feud.


ohhhh come on with your crap bro by your standards every wwf superstar from the attitude era was an asshole, that’s the point! It’s suppose to feel real! Her calling Becky by her name and saying she is going to beat te hell out of her makes it feel real and feels like they have a real life issue. Same when cena accused the rock of writing his lines on his hand, those elements make a rivalry seem bigger than life goddamnit. If you don’t want to see assholes on tv and want to see cute little PG guys being kind because this is a children product then don’t come complaining about anything else. They had to do it on Twitter because these incompetent wwe writer can’t write a hit feud anymore and the moment they put their hands on this rivalry it became a fucking nonsensical mess! I am 1000% sure these girls did it on purpose because they know deep down it’s their only way to have a decent rivalry. Did you see them mention flair? HELL NO! Because she has no place in this! From the get to go it was supposed to be a one on one between two girls that hate the FUCK out of each other’s and want to beat the crap out of each other’s and now it became some retarded overwritten thing. That’s why I am sure they did it because right now their rivalry is losing its hotness. You guys sitting there watching wwe insulting your intelligence as human being day and night over and over and over again and swallowing it while being happy but complaining when these girls try to draw interest to their fights and make it look legit is what I don’t understand. And yes full russo bla-bla-bla yes! That’s what you need in wwe to make a breakout rivalry nowadays because the writers are a bunch of brain dead that kill anything hot. Whether you like it or not right now everyone is talking about it and it is a hot subject and that’s the most important.
Sometimes I feel like wwe fans deserves being fed this insulting crap Vince gives them because they got used to it, sorry but these two going all out trying to make their feuds legit is less insulting to the business than the whole AOPEEPEE or a wrestler posait himself, it’s less cringe than seeing bobby rodhe coming out every day with his stupid smile, it’s less cringe than Alexa bliss a 3 TIMES WORLD CHAMP! doing nothing more than being a whore on her moment of shit show. Yes it absolutely shit on kayfabe but when wrestlers have to go this far to make their rivalry seem legit then that means there is something with the bunch of monkeys that are supposed to write the “story” of their rivalry. And it doesn’t surprise me in the least that the news coming out are saying Paul Heyman is behind their Twitter feud from day one because I want you ALL to remember that this whole rivalry between beck and Ronda started with them insultingn each other’s on Twitter.
Period


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

We didn’t have social media back then.  And I was a watching the product through the mind of a child.  So it just isn’t a fair comparison.

I personally find their antics annoying.  I want them to shut the fuck up.  And they would never main event Wrestlemania if it were up to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> We didn’t have social media back then.  And I was a watching the product through the mind of a child.  So it just isn’t a fair comparison.
> 
> I personally find their antics annoying.  I want them to shut the fuck up.  And they would never main event Wrestlemania if it were up to me.


Bro by your old school standards tell me the truth do you see anyone other than Samoe joe or Aj styles main eventing a mania!? I know your answer is no
Deigns = failed 4 times
Aj= yes because he was star even before he came
Joe = yes because he is monster on the mic and has a legitimate scary character, only problem is they actually book him like shit
After that maybe Owens because he is just a main éventer that I would actually see doing good in attitude era.
Rollins = NO! ( and he is my favorite wrestler ) Not because he isn’t good but because of the way they book him. Rollins always come off as some kind of 2nd plan because you can feel wwe doesn’t see him as ate guy so of course it hurts him. But he has a Aj vibe to him, looks good, isn’t atrocious on the mic even tho he should tone down the screaming! God it’s awful, he sounds a lot better when he talks calmly. Rollins can work when booked like they did from the gantlet to his intercontinental title reign , he is a Shawn micheal like character, the kind of razor man guy, the work horse.
Other than the guys I said I see no one , not because the kids are bad but because the product has become so watered down it’s awful to watch, appart from the like of Joe and Elias they don’t feel authentic when they talk. Here another example , Elias over as fuck monster on the mic , yes he is bad on the ring but he can veryyyyy well comepmsate with his absurdly good micskills
All those guys are being retained by the same ideology that blocks Ronda and becky’s path , PG ideology! The fighters needs to Be models for kid! He’ll no! They are fighters , assholes with gigantic egos that want to be at the top , like Drew ( another wasted potential ) said it’s a damn jungle. I wouldn’t want my kids to be like the Rock a gigantic egomaniac dude nor do I want them to be like stone cold , but they aren’t here to be models they are here to kick ass! The justification wwe uses to disagree with the twitter thing isn’t even the fact that it breaks kayfabe and supposedly disrespect the business ( here they have no room to talk after how they disrespected the business with storylines like bobby lashley’s sisters or AOPEEPEE) their reason is it’s not PG enough! Damn


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

I would probably have to go with Brock vs Rollins.  Primarily because Brock is the biggest star on the roster.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would probably have to go with Brock vs Rollins.  Primarily because Brock is the biggest star on the roster.


not the way it's underbooked right now, or maybe they are actually waiting post Fastlane because they can't write a long feud? lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> not the way it's underbooked right now, or maybe they are actually waiting post Fastlane because they can't write a long feud? lol


That’s probably it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

They need to cut down on PPVs.   They don't need 2 between Rumble and Mania.  Half it and let things breathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They need to cut down on PPVs.   They don't need 2 between Rumble and Mania.  Half it and let things breathe.


This was really evident last year when they had Crown Jewel, Evolution, and something else in the span of about a month.

They maximized their cash.  But killed the tv product!


----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s probably it.


 that's so sad tho, when you see nxt making their storyline last a whole damn year and it not getting boring in the least! it really makes you wonder what the writers o the main card are made of.....`


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2019)

I’m turning off my tv Monday night if Lacey Evans has another cat walk.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m turning off my tv Monday night if Lacey Evans has another cat walk.


What is even the point of this chick? 
Heard she is their next Roman reigns god damnit!  
Replicating à project that utterly failed with an even less competent and charismatic person


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

Just counted, not including NXT Takeovers WWE did 15 PPVs in 2018.  Which averages out 1 every 3.5 weeks.

Honestly they should keep the big 4, add KOTR, keep Money in the bank and Night of Champions and maybe add one more for an even 8.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just counted, not including NXT Takeovers WWE did 15 PPVs in 2018.  Which averages out 1 every 3.5 weeks.
> 
> Honestly they should keep the big 4, add KOTR, keep Money in the bank and Night of Champions and maybe add one more for an even 8.


I'd scrape MITB as a PPV and have it be a once a year spectacle at Mania again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 2, 2019)

PPVs should be done quarterly imo


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd scrape MITB as a PPV and have it be a once a year spectacle at Mania again.



Actually I agree.

Ones I'd drop would actually be that, TLC, EC, HIAC (AKA anything that's Gimmick based that isn't Rumble or Survivor Series). Anything going to Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just counted, not including NXT Takeovers WWE did 15 PPVs in 2018.  Which averages out 1 every 3.5 weeks.
> 
> Honestly they should keep the big 4, add KOTR, keep Money in the bank and Night of Champions and maybe add one more for an even 8.


I want my Halloween Havoc PPV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want my Halloween Havoc PPV



Aren't those notorious for having shit feuds and infamously bad matches.  I mean that PPV will be know for the Hogan/Warrior 2 match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Aren't those notorious for having shit feuds and infamously bad matches.  I mean that PPV will be know for the Hogan/Warrior 2 match.


True but the PPV style is something WWE needs so bad. All PPVs just look like a normal episode of Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but the PPV style is something WWE needs so bad. All PPVs just look like a normal episode of Raw



True, Halloween Havoc did have the theatrics that is really lacking with some of the current PPVs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, Halloween Havoc did have the theatrics that is really lacking with some of the current PPVs.


Yep. That's why I wish it would come back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Remember this happen at a Halloween Havoc.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want my Halloween Havoc PPV



That's fine since not based on gimmick matches. 

As long as you don't want the wcw ppv which was just red neck bikers revving up for 3 hours giving head aches to viewers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's fine since not based on gimmick matches.
> 
> As long as you don't want the wcw ppv which was just red neck bikers revving up for 3 hours giving head aches to viewers.



Hog Wild.   If I recall that was a Bischoff vanity project just as an excuse to go the Sturgis for a biker rally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's fine since not based on gimmick matches.
> 
> As long as you don't want the wcw ppv which was just red neck bikers revving up for 3 hours giving head aches to viewers.



Nah I don't want that part


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but the PPV style is something WWE needs so bad. All PPVs just look like a normal episode of Raw


Totally agree.  You could do a lot of things with a Halloween Havoc PPV.  The stage, the music, themes.  Plus let’s be honest.  It is a really fucking cool name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

The Great American Bash also.  Cena will turn heel at the event.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)

Hog Wild where Harlem Heat had to come out to a crowd of hostile bikers.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Seriously, easy money.  Stranger Things/Halloween Havoc crossover intro.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but the PPV style is something WWE needs so bad. All PPVs just look like a normal episode of Raw



hard agree. they just put out as much contest as possible and worry less about differentiation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Hog Wild where Harlem Heat had to come out to a crowd of hostile bikers.



Attendance at Hog Wild was free so WCW never made any money off it either. lmao


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Attendance at Hog Wild was free so WCW never made any money off it either. lmao


yea so they risked harlem heat getting beat by a sea of redneck bikers with no profit in return because bischoff loved motorcycles?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

still can't believe the card isn't done and we're almost at WM.

Vince literally can't book anything outside of a month now. Dude needs to retire


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

I bet Dean Ambrose being a failure has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet Dean Ambrose being a failure has a lot to do with that.


Not as big a failure as the Lakers though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not as big a failure as the Lakers though



I don’t recall Lebron ever cutting promos about how much a city smells.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *still can't believe the card isn't done and we're almost at WM*.
> 
> Vince literally can't book anything outside of a month now. Dude needs to retire



If he's deeply unsatisfied with the current guys leading (which I think someone reported a few weeks ago), it makes sense. But it's also his fault lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Raiden, chill with the dragon ball shit.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don’t recall Lebron ever cutting promos about how much a city smells.


He cuts promos on his team constantly


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose and Lebron James looking like the same person to me.

Hairlines
Blaming their failures on the teams they were on
"not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4" lebron promo up there with talking about smelly cities 
their fanbase acting like these two are the goat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

Fool, you think Randy Orton is top 3 of all time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Raiden, chill with the dragon ball shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean Ambrose and Lebron James looking like the same person to me.
> 
> Hairlines
> Blaming their failures on the teams they were on
> ...


tbh the rest of the team does need to get it together tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

So what are the chances of Ambrose resigning now that Roman is back?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what are the chances of Ambrose resigning now that Roman is back?


Re-signing, resigning.  English is a trash language.

0%.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 3, 2019)

Lebron is a fraud. Just like Dean Ambrose



That’s one ugly WM logo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lebron is a fraud. Just like Dean Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can make up for it with a good Halloween Havoc logo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Disco Inferno is more entertaining than most of the geeks on the roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Absolutely.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Absolutely.


What would Enzo even do if he came back? Send him down to 205 again to be Murphy's whipping boy this time?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Disco Inferno is more entertaining than most of the geeks on the roster.


 
Monday morning meeting with the Chairman. 



Rukia said:


> Absolutely.



Rukia saying yes means there is only one word to describe you.

SAWFT


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Wwe needs some talkers and some characters.  Too many wrestlers, not enough actors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Absolutely.



Sure, have him make a grand entrance at this year's WM and for him to come out to his "Phoenix" song.  Then during his match to whatever big guy Vince will feed him to, have the crowd in unison chant "consensual penis" and let's see how the sponsors will respond the next day.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

I just like the idea of piggybacking off of Survivor Series.  Enzo is in a disguise.  And he comes out of the crowd and attacks a newly crowned champion.  Lays out Balor, Rollins, or Kofi.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I just like the idea of piggybacking off of Survivor Series.  Enzo is in a disguise.  And he comes out of the crowd and attacks a newly crowned champion.  Lays out Balor, Rollins, or Kofi.


Enzo laying out anyone is laughable


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enzo laying out anyone is laughable


I also want to go right back to the Enzo/Nia romance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I also want to go right back to the Enzo/Nia romance.


If I could reach through my screen and slap you right now. Trolling or otherwise.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias damn.  I forgot what old Resident evil games were like.  Ammo scarce asf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2019)

Enzo should have a hair salon gay gimmick. He looks exactly like it!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

enzo shouldn't be beating up anyone. dude should be getting his ass kicked by his own shadow. enzo is known to be toxic and is trash in the ring. do we really want someone like him back just because he can cut a better promo than corbin's group?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

People bringing up that midget  to bring back to E


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2019)

I'd take him over another ambrose fued.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

of course you would Kisame. Of course you would


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 4, 2019)

Bring back the En-zone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 4, 2019)

Torrie Wilson in the hof.

lmao wtf are they gonna play for her career highlights. The time she got raped by Dawn Marie or the time Billy Gunn and Jamie Noble ran a train on her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

So Arn Anderson was fired for letting Alicia perform while intoxicated at a live event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Alexa Bliss must have been drunk too.  She wrestled as much as Alicia.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Torrie Wilson in the hof.
> 
> lmao wtf are they gonna play for her career highlights. The time she got raped by Dawn Marie or the time Billy Gunn and Jamie Noble ran a train on her?


Put Stacy in.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bring back the En-zone.


the peak of enzo's career.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Torrie Wilson in the hof.
> 
> lmao wtf are they gonna play for her career highlights. The time she got raped by Dawn Marie or the time Billy Gunn and Jamie Noble ran a train on her?


they're going to show how much of a thot she was in WCW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Put Stacy in.



She's a Clooney ex.  Her asking price put's Taker's going rate to shame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> they're going to show how much of a thot she was in WCW



They're going to have her ex-husband induct her to show how her taste were back in the day.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They're going to have her ex-husband induct her to show how her taste were back in the day.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Torrie Wilson in the hof.
> 
> lmao wtf are they gonna play for her career highlights.* The time she got raped by Dawn Marie *or the time Billy Gunn and Jamie Noble ran a train on her?


I mean...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Will be flipping between shows tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Roman opening up for the second night of Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Cringe


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Why is Roman coming out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dual screens of Roman, Vince is going to ride this dead.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Roman shouldn’t come out if he doesn’t have an announcement or a match.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol they  actually told Roman to walk around the ring as fans reacted.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol they  actually told Roman to walk around the ring as fans reacted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

Big Dog


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

That crowd reaction pretty much says why Roman is out there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

This is just a segment to get Roman attacked or confronted.  Nonsensical segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Please no triple threat at Mania please.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Please no triple threat at Mania please.


0% chance.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Roman should spear Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

They really want ratings don't they.  Shield reunion part infinity.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

roman saying some real shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

This leading to Roman vs Dean at mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

"Life is too short, booty call"  That's what I remember of that phrase but from where.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> This leading to Roman vs Dean at mania


Ambrose is going to betray them at Fastlane.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Ambrose has been fascinating during 2019.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Shield reunion my ass, why aren't they helping the guy up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Welp, Dungeon of Doom cutting a promo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

McIntyre, Lashley, and Corbin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

Angle just wrestling on regular shows like the brooklyn brawler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shield reunion my ass, why aren't they helping the guy up.


cause it's Vince's way of saying goodbye


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

honestly though , Fastlane is the last time Dean will be on tv so .....thanks for 2016 Ambrose 

You have a shit ton of flaws but you still my boy even if you are a dumbass


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Angle just wrestling on regular shows like the brooklyn brawler


I agree.  Not sure what they are doing with him.  He has limited value and it is just being used up right in front of us.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose is going to betray them at Fastlane.



Nah going to be Roman.  I mean he's the only one not to betray and Vince is trying to swerve for saking of swerve this past few months for reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuck Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

The last thing I want is for Braun to get praised for his guts.  Give me a break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah going to be Roman.  I mean he's the only one not to betray and Vince is trying to swerve for saking of swerve this past few months for reasons.



So Roman gonna be in the main event at Mania?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Putting the TV on mute, thank you Renee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah going to be Roman.  I mean he's the only one not to betray and Vince is trying to swerve for saking of swerve this past few months for reasons.



Dementia at it's best.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

The ref saw Rush interfere!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Seth and JJ >>> 1000th SHIELD reunion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The last thing I want is for Braun to get praised for his guts.  Give me a break.


do you hate him cause he was flirting with your baby girl Alexa?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

I thought he was a monster?  Now he is an underdog standing up to bullies?  Give me a fucking break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The ref saw Rush interfere!



It's a WWE official, honestly to get that job the resume is a coloring book and all you have to do is not go outside the lines to show competency.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought he was a monster?  Now he is an underdog standing up to bullies?  Give me a fucking break.


Yeah it is really dumb I won't lie.

Still they're probably trying to set up Strowman babyface push.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Champion has to eat a pin. Lmfao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

I think Rush is dead.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Braun back to his "I'll take myself out of the game." stupidity again.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Rush is dead.


Rush is honestly working his ass off to make this role work.  I have to give him credit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

still punishing angle for staying in TNA all them years I see.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

does this stable even have a name


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

I'd take this trio more seriously if they swapped Corbin for Elias or anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Champion has to eat a pin. Lmfao.


Good way to kill the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> does this stable even have a name


The Welcoming Committee.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> does this stable even have a name


big nigas with no direction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Corbin needs to retire. Holy shit he's awful


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Heavy Machinery has actually surprised me with how much I like them. Otis is playing his role very well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

PLEASE STOP GODAMMIT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'd take this trio more seriously if they swapped Corbin for Elias or anyone.


Should be Dolph, Lashley and Elias. Drew doesn't need to be in a stable


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

oh my FUCKING GOD  NO MORE NATALYA VS RUBY!!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh my FUCKING GOD  NO MORE NATALYA VS RUBY!!!


Are you kidding me?????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh my FUCKING GOD  NO MORE NATALYA VS RUBY!!!



But teh ratings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But teh ratings.


If Vince wants bad ratings he's getting them with this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are you kidding me?????


Riot Jobs need to go away already. 


So does Natalya


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Nattie already won this feud when she put Ruby through a Jim Anvil table.  Fucking keep these two apart!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corbin needs to retire. Holy shit he's awful



:  )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> :  )


I blame him for WW2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

The Riot Squad ruined.   Job out to Ronda.... and what the fuck if Logan wearing on her face.  She had a bad day with lipstick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuck you Bryce Harper!! 


You didn't join my White Sox team


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

This is more dumb than Emmalina

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Renee, please shut up.  And Lacey Evans with another catwalk.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

This has been a terrible first hour of Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Poor Flair, he botched an elbow drop on his coat in the locker room and needed Drax to pull him out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

who de fook are these gaiz?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

What is this shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

What.... these two fuckers are doing what at WM??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

SNL..... are you fucking kidding me.  Holy shit they are reaching.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Is HHH going to flip between babyface and heel multiple times tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

if this was SNL during late 80s early 90s I'd understand.

These two were so cringy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Using real names now.....??


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Using real names now.....??


I’m surprised by that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Uh.....why was that brought up?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

So it's going to be Paul Levesque vs David Bautista over who owns the right to the middle name Michael.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

HHH trying to summon crocodile tears. Like don't get me wrong I'm sure him and Ric are super close IRL but him trying to summon up the emotion for the promo is funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

So far this isn’t really resonating with me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> HHH trying to summon crocodile tears. Like don't get me wrong I'm sure him and Ric are super close IRL but him trying to summon up the emotion for the promo is funny


I'd like to believe in his crocodile tears dammit!  



plus with how little people are invested of Mania, they kinda need this


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

When they sacked your director in your movies you threatened to quit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lel the shovel's return for a final stance


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

So extra man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

The fuck is this hypocritical shit.  Off all things to say and yet you didn't allow Vader to have his time in the HOF and he's gone.  You took to long for induct Anvil and now he's gone but you invoke Flair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lel the crowd was so confused at the promo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

What is all this real names and character talk?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Shut up Ronda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Congrats WWE, replaying Ronda's botch promo and how weak law enforcement is when it took four of them to subdue a gimp woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats WWE, replaying Ronda's botch promo and how week law enforcement is when it took four of them to subdue a gimp woman.


They obviously were in awe of the man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Becky vs. Charlotte at Fastlane? Much shock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok so Charlotte wins confirmed.

Goddammit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

So Becky’s suspension was just a stall tactic?  Nice to finally get confirmation I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Bad raw so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok so Charlotte wins confirmed.
> 
> Goddammit



High chances are Ronda interferes and it's a three way at WM.  Probably with Tommy "I fuck bellybuttons" Wiseau doing intro for the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> High chances are Ronda interferes and it's a three way at WM.  Probably with Tommy "I fuck bellybuttons" Wiseau doing intro for the match.


and if Charlotte wins and becomes Ronda vs Charlotte anyways?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Becky and Charlotte belong to Smackdown.  Not sure why they are wrestling at Fastlane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

The fucking Floss..... fuck his show.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

This match, the sympton of the problem that is Raw tag team division.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky and Charlotte belong to Smackdown.  Not sure why they are wrestling at Fastlane.



Pretty much every Raw female wrestler should have been barging into Steph demanding that they as part of raw should be in the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

did Renee just question the existence of wrestling?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> High chances are Ronda interferes and it's a three way at WM.  Probably with Tommy "I fuck bellybuttons" Wiseau doing intro for the match.



With everything going on with real names being used the only match Tommy Wiseau should intro for is Taker's match with "Oh hi Mark."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

So three tag teams in a gauntlet match couldn't beat one..... yeah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

I mean the Worm and the Caterpillar are both insects 

so even by the name it's almost the same


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

I get the feeling Captain Marvel gonna be ass.

They have been pushing the movie way too hard. Plus the acting seems shittier than Nikki and Brie's acting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Are you fucking..... why Captain Marvel.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

wwe just killed the becky/ronda feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get the feeling Captain Marvel gonna be ass.
> 
> They have been pushing the movie way too hard. Plus the acting seems shittier than Nikki and Brie's acting



I'm guessing the reasoning for this is to negate Larson's way of promoting the film.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Who are these two fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get the feeling Captain Marvel gonna be ass.
> 
> They have been pushing the movie way too hard. Plus the acting seems shittier than Nikki and Brie's acting


I agree.  Brie’s line readings in all of the trailers are very flat.  No inflection at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing the reasoning for this is to negate Larson's way of promoting the film.



Pretty much. Nothing's fixing that bad acting doe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

RAW has been disgustingly bad tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who are these two fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



In their defense, the white guy is more upto date with the roster than the Saudi's


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Wait No Way Jose is still employed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who are these two fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


WWE  wasting fucking time with these talentless shits.


and they wonder why the ratings were dropping.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Who let Titus out of catering?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait No Way Jose is still employed?


He's just happy to be here


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE  wasting fucking time with these talentless shits.
> 
> 
> and they wonder why the ratings were dropping.


This is a way to get a lot of people on the show I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

CP3's WWE career so far.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Torrie is hot.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Wrong Torrie in HOF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  Brie’s line readings in all of the trailers are very flat.  No inflection at all.


Almost like she went in for the big paycheck.

She's basically Brock in that movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> CP3's WWE career so far.


Dean tried to put him over


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

ashamed to be a wwe fan 
ASHAMED , SNL actually making fun of wrestlers on a wrestling show.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Wrestling soulmate?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Lol Ambrose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Rollins professing his love towards Dean with that wrestling soul mate.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Who the fuck is coming up with these lines...... who!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rollins professing his love towards Dean with that wrestling soul mate.....



Renee not sure how to feel


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Elias is going to get disrespected tonight.  That’s my prediction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Renee not sure how to feel



She just watches.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She just watches.


So she's a Yaoi fan? 


Figures


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

damn Elias


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Elias woke up the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Wish he had shat on Bryce Harper doe


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias is going to get disrespected tonight.  That’s my prediction.



Corey basically burried him as an afterthought just now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

lol damn they didnt do anything with him in nxt or the main roster


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Elias woke up the crowd.



He knows how to work the crowd and the WWE rewarded him by teaming him in a faction composed of Corbin, Lashley, and McIntire.

This company is beyond throwing shit on the way and seeing what stick on it's way to Wrestlemania.  It's physically spreading it's butt cheeks directly on said wall and forcing their shit to stick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He knows how to work the crowd and the WWE rewarded him by teaming him in a faction composed of Corbin, Lashley, and McIntire.
> 
> This company is beyond throwing shit on the way and seeing what stick on it's way to Wrestlemania.  It's physically spreading it's butt cheeks directly on said wall and forcing their shit to stick.


as I said , my booking at least gave you two storylines 


but you all wanted this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Elias picking up a win


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

“Ooooh!”

~ Renee Young (2019)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Picture perfect Tiger Knee by Elias, Sagat would be proud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Picture perfect Tiger Knee by Elias, Sagat would be proud.


He needs to be pushed dammit!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Mandy you fucking idiot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Shield no Pico soon.  Renee salivating at the Yaoi prospect.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Look at this peer pressure being forced on Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

This is humiliating for Ambrose.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

this company this company people 
how bad can it get? 
ambrose is 10000000 % leaving , they are trying to burying him while still doing the shield thing 
he will be great in AEW


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

this is AWFUL! stop 
stop Ambrose is a WORLD CHAMPIONNNNNNN


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

McIntyre comes out to Corbin’s music?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at this peer pressure being forced on Dean.



Probably facing the same thing outside


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

So fucking predictable


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Why the fuck is Drew kneeling like he's about to propose to Roman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

SHIELD already made me tired of Roman's return smh


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

this shit is dumb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

The Shield standing tall,  now peg in the ring and let's have Renee show real emotion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SHIELD already made me tired of Roman's return smh


it was predictable it would happen tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So fucking predictable


I mean did you think they weren't gonna milk it one more time before Ambrose leaves? 



don't worry doe Dean gonna job


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

This is a disgrace for Dean.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 4, 2019)

khan please call dean already


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

wtf is a holds harmless


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> wtf is a holds harmless


Didn’t Gargano or Ciampa sign one before that unsanctioned street fight match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

so they already had their Shield gear on  



fucking hell WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Bad Fastlane match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Welp the Samoan Shithouses getting the jobber entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

well fuck , they brought up the contract of Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Tamina is terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

crowd booing these two


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t Gargano or Ciampa sign one before that unsanctioned street fight match?


They signed an Unsanctioned Match agreement.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

So Braun is a dick again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

How much did the WWE pay for these two fuckers.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Tamina got new music?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

So when's the rape going to happen in this segment.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

god damn what an embarrassing segment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when's the rape going to happen in this segment.


It's probably happening to the guy who went to the bathroom by finn Balor


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Terrible show devoid of good segments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

fuck man I'd rather deal with more Shield stuff than having to deal with SNL crap


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

The optimism from last week is gone. Even if Ronda comes out of the crowd and attacks Becky and Charlotte; I don’t care about that program so it won’t save the show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Is Revival going to really lose again here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuck sakes, I'm now convinced that Vince is literally sabotaging his own product so he can sell it rather than hand it over to Steph and HHH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Revival going to really lose again here?


well they got the belts they wanted so now they won't leave


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

Revival should walk out.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Where’s Alexa Bliss?  At home in Orlando?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where’s Alexa Bliss?  At home in Orlando?



She's finding a way to cuck her husband on Raw


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where’s Alexa Bliss?  At home in Orlando?


yea alexa trying to fuck her guest is the highlight of raw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea alexa trying to fuck her guest is the highlight of raw.


So where is our moment of bliss this week?  She should have interviewed Ricochet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea alexa trying to fuck her guest is the highlight of raw.


They should have HHH on the next one


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, I'm now convinced that Vince is literally sabotaging his own product so he can sell it rather than hand it over to Steph and HHH.



Yeah he seems to have an actual problem. Having the shield fight his handpicked talent that can't get over in a "final" match. Come on. It's like he has an actual psychological condition to make money his particular way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Roode finally turned heel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah he seems to have an actual problem. Having the shield fight his handpicked talent that can't get over in a "final" match. Come on. It's like he has an actual psychological condition to make money his particular way.


"He's a millionaire who should be a billionaire ."- CM Punk


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Roode finally turned heel?


Hopefully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh there you go  . Alexa reporting Women's history


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Dear America,  why do you have all these X history months?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Women’s history month?  When did that become a thing???!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Women’s history month?  When did that become a thing???!



1981


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh there you go  . Alexa reporting Women's history



Yup, in a very scripted segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dear America,  why do you have all these X history months?


Obviously so the rest of the months are White History months


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, in a very scripted segment.


For a moment I thought she was gonna start hitting on that woman


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

This segment is going to be 20 minutes?  Fuck it.  I’m out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> "He's a millionaire who should be a billionaire ."- CM Punk



Right.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Obviously so the rest of the months are White History months



Funny enough in England it seems to be 11.5 months of teaching "The british Empire was the greatest thing in the history of ever." followed up with 2 weeks of "Well here's a few things we did that was kind of fucked up."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Closing Raw off with the one person that can force the dead to change the channel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough in England it seems to be 11.5 months of teaching "The british Empire was the greatest thing in the history of ever." followed up with 2 weeks of "Well here's a few things we did that was kind of fucked up."



Gotta love history rewritten by the victors


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> For a moment I thought she was gonna start hitting on that woman



That girl looked underage, it would have been pedophilia if that happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Right.



God will beat him one day ....have faith 

He'll get his revenge for that burial


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That girl looked underage, it would have been pedophilia if that happen.


It's ok if it's a woman though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Wait Corey has a criminal record?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's ok if it's a woman though



The Sasha/Bayley story arc was enough, I don't have enough sanity to stand another.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Sasha/Bayley story arc was enough, I don't have enough sanity to stand another.


oh goddammit


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gotta love history rewritten by the victors



*Puts feet up on the world and sips tea*

Also that's the shortest legal agreement in the history of legal agreements.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

I feel gipped. I wanted a segment on bliss trying to give bliss to some dude, not her having a interview about women's history.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Puts feet up on the world and sips tea*
> 
> Also that's the shortest legal agreement in the history of legal agreements.



Too bad that we'll lose to the aliens in 2025


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

That's nice, giving Ronda time to power walk to the ring via commercials.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Fuck this segment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Triple Threat nonsense as I told you @Rukia


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Why not just have "winner faces Ronda." not "We must have Flair in match no matter what." 

Charlotte should be facing and losing to Asuka at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you Ronda, going heel right off the bat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lel Ronda


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

Where was Psycho Ronda for the past 6 months?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Well she went full heel and still gave a shit promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2019)

People rate promos too much.  Importance of shows is Wrestling Wrestling Wrestling.  Then maybe a promo somewhere at the bottom of Jericho's list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

so how the fuck is Becky supposed to win when she has two injuries ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, in all honesty, Becky just has to learn some boxing techniques and she's good against Ronda.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, in all honesty, Becky just has to learn some boxing techniques and she's good against Ronda.


Or just get  Holy to come and take out Ronda again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

You ending Raw with Steph.... fuck this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You ending Raw with Steph.... fuck this.


gotta build Steph vs Becky


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Lakers are going to win tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 4, 2019)

in 5 days that becky feud basically had like: injuries, suspensions, suspensions revoked, new people added to the main event, people removed, people stepping down, giving up the title, everyone returning, turns, and lots of Stephanie McMahon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> in 5 days that becky feud basically had like: injuries, suspensions, suspensions revoked, new people added to the main event, people removed, people stepping down, giving up the title, everyone returning, turns, and lots of Stephanie McMahon


It’s a terrible feud tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like they got trigger happy on the energy Becky has, and created a bunch of clusterfuck segments.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

What a shit RAW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Looks like they got trigger happy on the energy Becky has, and created a bunch of clusterfuck segments.


Becky needs to lose the crutch ASAP.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Lakers up 8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Glad Asuka is alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Brock the smartest mofo in WWE. Man told Vince he ain't showing up for these bullshit RAWs. Who can blame him?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Looks like they got trigger happy on the energy Becky has, and created a bunch of clusterfuck segments.


It wasn't long before vince found a way to fuck up becky with this convoluted feud.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

They need to get Charlotte out of the Mania match.  I have changed my mind about her being in it.  It’s not a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

OH thank god but still Mandy still green as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

as for the Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte.

I knew that adding Charlotte would fuck this feud up.

Vince can't stop jerking off to blondes for one minute for them to just let Ronda and Becky go at it.

Now you have Becky who's incredibly crippled somehow beating a fully healthy Charlotte to get added in.

Unless these fuckers still decide to go Charlotte vs Ronda, in that case hijack number two incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Lakers 10 point lead just vanished.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Anthem sucks.  Terrible game.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as for the Ronda vs Becky vs Charlotte.
> 
> I knew that adding Charlotte would fuck this feud up.
> 
> ...


Ronda beats up Becky to give Becky a DQ win. Triple Threat at Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ronda beats up Becky to give Becky a DQ win. Triple Threat at Mania



Dude, you are probably right but now in my back of my head I get the feeling that they think they can stretch Becky's pay off till next Mania. Vince never seems to know when to pull the trigger.  So I'm super skeptical but I will admit yours makes the most sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

Bad 2nd quarter for the Lakers.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2019)

I do like when Braun choked that snl guy for five minutes and he completely no sold it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

I do want Mandy to sit on Asuka’s face at Fastlane.  Hopefully that match is still on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2019)

Vince doesn’t like Becky. Its so obvious. She’s ginger, has an accent and is better than Vince’s favorite diva. Stephanie inserting herself and Charlotte only made things worse. 

Becky won the fucking Rumble so she deserves a one on one match against the champ. Not this fucking mental gymnastics.

The Shield is like Lakers. That shit need to be broken up for good. Its like Dean betraying them never happened. 

The whole WWE is Big Meme level of retardation


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah this segment.


homies over hoes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean is probably staying in WWE now that his boyfriend is back.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

this is why I'm fine with lebron trashing them verbally all the time.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock the smartest mofo in WWE. Man told Vince he ain't showing up for these bullshit RAWs. Who can blame him?


 bro as a rollins/Lesnar fan I have never been this happy they didn't start their rivalry yet 
It'll start at fast lane be fresh new hot and wwe like to book 4 week's rivalries lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

RIP King Kong Bundy


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2019)

Rip!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

Whelp Paul went at Deano


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 5, 2019)

Rip to King Kong Buddy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp Paul went at Deano



damn that Austin interview comes up again smh.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp Paul went at Deano


 he buried him so far lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> damn that Austin interview comes up again smh.


Unless Ambrose does another one with Austin or shoots back , he'll always have to live this down.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

ambrose won't get respect back until you hear about a backstage story of him beating up corbin for pooping in his bags or some shit like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

RIP KK Bundy, your cameo on that Married wit Children episode was gold.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp Paul went at Deano



The ultra Ambrose marks in the comments though xD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The ultra Ambrose marks in the comments though xD






I think Paul's right that Ambrose shit the bed on the podcast but it's not like they didn't know Ambrose hates social media . I still question what Vinny wanted to know about Ambrose or why Austin wanted to bring up his past knowing the investors would rain hell on Vince.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Paul's right that Ambrose shit the bed on the podcast but it's not like they didn't know Ambrose hates social media . I still question what Vinny wanted to know about Ambrose or why Austin wanted to bring up his past knowing the investors would rain hell on Vince.


Well when a guy isn't comfortable with his past asking him questions about it all the time isn't a good idea! You saw how he would always try to bring back the subject to wrestling ? Yeah!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> RIP KK Bundy, your cameo on that Married wit Children episode was gold.


lmfao bud going in to business for himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Look at this shit, peer pressure at it's finest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at this shit, peer pressure at it's finest.


I wonder if they'll shit on Dean on tv if he does leave


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2019)

Tbh the worst thing about the shield thing is that we knew Ambrose was overwhelmed with joy backstage that roman was in remission that he couldn't come out with seth making the whole thing certain about how it was going to go.

I still think with Dean leaving it's good to have the three give Dean a send off in the group at fastlane.  It's a B rank ppv at best. Let's them have it go out on their own terms and then there's a clean run for seth on Brock.  Roman can take couple weeks off then have a quick squash on corbin at mania. 

Followed up at the shuffle with him going to smackdown (would prefer nxt for few months to a tear since lighter schedule and with Triple H in charge could allow him character change and more freedom to do moves he did before first call up but not going to happen ) swapping with AJ and Bryan.

That keeps him away from seth so no tinfoil hattery over syphoning cheers.  Plus Seth, finn, AJ and Bryan could put on major events together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

So opening up SD with DB driving the knife deeper with what happen to Kofi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Fuck sakes, DB going in for kills.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Um, isn't KO coming off as a hypocrite with that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, isn't KO coming off as a hypocrite with that promo.


Nope.

He spent the last six months with his family.  He is a changed man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Smackdown with the Miz and Kevin Owens as babyfaces is a weird show though.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Owens went for a stunner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Owens went for a stunner.



Guessing new finisher as a face.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

When is Alexa going to try and fuck another guest on her show?  That’s why I am here tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> When is Alexa going to try and fuck another guest on her show?  That’s why I am here tbh.



I thought she's Raw exclusive.  Plus her segment yesterday was recorded and about International Women's Month.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Owens went for a stunner.


Stone Cold gonna have another talk with him.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought she's Raw exclusive.  Plus her segment yesterday was recorded and about International Women's Month.


All the Smackdown girls are on Raw.  They should send some Raw girls the other way.  Bliss and Mickie maybe since Raw has nothing for them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Usos should be the ones feuding with the Shield, these promos are savage.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Too much mic work.  The show needs a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

So the Usos are the heels in this feud until it's over at this weekend's PPV right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

I don’t get why the Usos are mad at Shane and Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Damn, how tall is Flair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t get why the Usos are mad at Shane and Miz.



WWE logic.... just because.

I mean this is the same company that a guy feuded with another guy for spilling coffee on him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, DB going in for kills.


I have homework otherwise I'd watch


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

More Becky and Charlotte?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Despite being older than Cena, Truth a true little Jimmy to the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Why is Rey coming out?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Rey got pinned last week.  He doesn’t deserve it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

As I've said before and I'll say it again, WWE is beyond throwing shit on the wall, they are pressing their butt cheeks and forcing  their shit to stick.  A fatal four way on a whim.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As I've said before and I'll say it again, WWE is beyond throwing shit on the wall, they are pressing their butt cheeks and forcing  their shit to stick.  A fatal four way on a whim.


Vince must really want to get the belt off Truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

There is a PPV this weekend right, because it might be me but I feel there wasn't that much of a build for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is a PPV this weekend right, because it might be me but I feel there wasn't that much of a build for it.


There isn't, this why they shouldn't have a ppv in march right before mania. lol 
not like they've done a good job building up mania either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Kayfabe's corpse fucked even more.   And what do these two numb nuts bring to the entertainment table in the job for Wrestlemania.  I mean is it because one of them is currently fucking Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

This is an entertaining match tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Good, Joe gets a fucking title out of this chaos.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

Finally Joe wins something.  In a great match too tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfabe's corpse fucked even more.   And what do these two numb nuts bring to the entertainment table in the job for Wrestlemania.  I mean is it because one of them is currently fucking Scarlett Johansson.


Wouldn’t even sell the choke.  Smh.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Finally Joe wins something.  In a great match too tbh.


Zelina killed Truth.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Finally Joe wins something.  In a great match too tbh.


Gonna have to rewatch SD. can't rn cuz I'm studying for a test I gotta pass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Joe should be making those types of promos with the main belt, not the mid card.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joe should be making those types of promos with the main belt, not the mid card.


maybe if joe's body stop getting hurt everytime he's about to get pushed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

So the NXT boys win and then have to be saved by the Hardy, to which if you just saw, had to wait for Matt to hobble down to the ring just to easily take out the Bar outside.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Rose vs Naomi why?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the NXT boys win and then have to be saved by the Hardy, to which if you just saw, had to wait for Matt to hobble down to the ring just to easily take out the Bar outside.


Why the hell was matt dressed like it was 1999?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

K, quick squash match that ends with Asuaka laying out Deville and Rose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Why the hell was matt dressed like it was 1999?



Nostalgia.   Vince want's viewer at any cost and will milk an already dead cow to do it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joe should be making those types of promos with the main belt, not the mid card.



Joe is too injury prone.  Every time he's about to get there he gets injured.  It's not something you can build a main event around.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nostalgia.   Vince want's viewer at any cost and will milk an already dead cow to do it.


really scraping at the bottom of the barrel. I don't remember any of the times they reformed where matt had to come back in his old ass shirts and arm warmers.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2019)

Lol the ol eye rake


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Cool to see Ali back, so they going to shoehorn him in for this weekend's PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool to see Ali back, so they going to shoehorn him in for this weekend's PPV.



Just give him a match against Eric Rowan.  There a match with meaning cause Rowan actions and job done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just give him a match against Eric Rowan.  There a match with meaning cause Rowan actions and job done.



Yeah, probably for the pre-show since I think the card for Fastlane is already filled out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

How much did Marvel spend on this collaboration with the WWE for that Captain Marvel trailer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

"Screw the woo"  We already know Almas is currently doing that.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much did Marvel spend on this collaboration with the WWE for that Captain Marvel trailer.


beats me but the movie looks kinda lame. Always preferred the old Ms Marvel design anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much did Marvel spend on this collaboration with the WWE for that Captain Marvel trailer.


20 billion dollars


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much did Marvel spend on this collaboration with the WWE for that Captain Marvel trailer.



Wouldn't be surprised if it was the other way around.  WWE isn't as big as it was and Marvel is just selling out everywhere.  Vince likely sent Steph to beg to be allowed to advertise.  Because he wouldn't do it himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it was the other way around.  WWE isn't as big as it was and Marvel is just selling out everywhere.  Vince likely sent Steph to beg to be allowed to advertise.  Because he wouldn't do it himself.




Vince: Do whatever it takes dammit!

Steph: Does that mean.....?

Vince: Yes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince: Do whatever it takes dammit!
> 
> Steph: Does that mean.....?
> 
> Vince: Yes.



Dammit man.


Saw this on Yahoo Sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man.
> 
> 
> Saw this on Yahoo Sports.


Vince doesn't fuck around when he thinks he has a shot at mainstream fans


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2019)

Ciampa getting neck surgery this week, officially out of Takeover NY. Severity of the injury is still unknown but because it’s the neck, he could be out of action anywhere between 6-14 months.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Ciampa getting neck surgery this week, officially out of Takeover NY. Severity of the injury is still unknown but because it’s the neck, he could be out of action anywhere between 6-14 months.


 
6-14 months? GG man .


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

Joe winning the jobber's title


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

Ciampa is done.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ciampa is done.



this shit is always happens.

the company is cursed. every time a new up comer gets the spotlight, they get fucking injured to the point that the company loses faith in them and think that they are injury prone and they will never give them the opportunity to reclaim their title that they never lost. unless you're a fucking samoan yes man or a red neck farmer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2019)

Alexa Bliss keeps getting hurt but does WWE believe she's injury prone?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Alexa Bliss keeps getting hurt but does WWE believe she's injury prone?



when was the last time you see her wrestle 1v1 for more than 5mins?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Alexa Bliss keeps getting hurt but does WWE believe she's injury prone?


she’s injury prone. But apparently Meltzer made up the last injury to fill time.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

I have no idea how Ciampa got hurt.

But I talked about it at the time and I want to talk about it again.  That sunset flip powerbomb on Sheamus was really fucking stupid and reckless.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

itami, bliss, balor, jason jordan, tyson kidd and a few others that I can't remember were all at the peak of their WWE career and got injured and were considered no longer good enough to have a major title run.

ciampa will get that same treatment. unless you're rollins, lesnar or reigns then Vince won't do shit for you and book you like a broken weak ass piece of shit


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

It took Rollins a long time to get back to this point.

Vince really lost faith and trust in him after that knee injury.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2019)

Friend told me Jason Jordan is on the creative team now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

It’s too bad about Jordan.  I thought he was really doing well with his heel character.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2019)

Joe finally got some Main roster gold.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

Joe is defending the belt against Cena at Wrestlemania.  That’s the whole reason for R Truths behavior the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2019)

Flying to Kona.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have no idea how Ciampa got hurt.
> 
> But I talked about it at the time and I want to talk about it again.  That sunset flip powerbomb on Sheamus was really fucking stupid and reckless.



Sheamus has spinal stenosis!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2019)

Sheamus should not be wrestling anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2019)

Juiceman avatar trash af



Jake CENA said:


> you're missing the point. i listed examples of talent that got injured and also included the ones who are not coming back like jason jordan and tyson kidd. their careers ended when they got injured.


But damaged goods and the idea of injury prone for all these people is bull shit though.

Balor only had an legit injury once but hes damaged goods?
KO was out for months. What's the difference between him and Balor?

Sasha got injured  and then those rumors of Vince looks at her as injury prone started to happen.
Alexa keeps getting hurt yet they still use her as much as they can even if its just talking. It's obvious because shes blonde and Vince finds her attractive.

Shit Charlotte had a few injuries and her titties exploded.


I think its unfair to use guys like Kidd, JJ, etc. in your list. Them dudes have life threatening injuries. I mean Cimapa  might be in there list since he has a neck injury. don't know how serious it is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2019)

No payoff to the greatest storyline told 


I'd sacrifice Steph's existence to see it finish at Mania


----------



## pat pat (Mar 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> this shit is always happens.
> 
> the company is cursed. every time a new up comer gets the spotlight, they get fucking injured to the point that the company loses faith in them and think that they are injury prone and they will never give them the opportunity to reclaim their title that they never lost. unless you're a fucking samoan yes man or a red neck farmer.


 maybe it's this whole logic that they should drop....



Rukia said:


> It took Rollins a long time to get back to this point.
> 
> Vince really lost faith and trust in him after that knee injury.


 sorry but no, when you beat HHH at mania , I can't say they lost faith in you


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2019)

SJW Drag is the LAST person to talk about my avatar.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have no idea how Ciampa got hurt.
> 
> But I talked about it at the time and I want to talk about it again.  That sunset flip powerbomb on Sheamus was really fucking stupid and reckless.



It likely happened during the nxt tapings that happened after that match.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 6, 2019)

Well dude did go from working just NXT shows to working NXT, RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well dude did go from working just NXT shows to working NXT, RAW and Smackdown.



True but I still have reservations about a couple extra shows (Since it was what 1 raw and 1 smackdown.) being the reason.  I hope I'm wrong but the reason might be in the last NXT he's in which might be tonight's if not then next weeks. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 DIY enter the dusty tournament, lose first round.  Ciampa tries to betray again, Gargano expects it, counters and throws him into titantron.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Juiceman avatar trash af
> 
> 
> But damaged goods and the idea of injury prone for all these people is bull shit though.
> ...



None of those guys won the WWE or UC title after they got injured. 

Intercontinental and US title are worthless and don’t count. 

There’s no difference between Finn and KO aside from the latter being fat af. They’re being treated similarly. When do these guys got into the main title scene?? When was the last time Finn won the UC title?? When was the last time KO challenge the WWE champ? Both of them are mid carders now. 

They got injured and they are booked like shit

Alexa will retire in a few more months just like Paige


----------



## Kuya (Mar 7, 2019)

ITADAKIMASU

guess they had a "last supper" with Itami before he bounces


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2019)

Sad recent events in the past few years have made him not who he was.  But still if he can find the passion again at some point in the next few years would still like to see him do something anywhere.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Brock has had the title about 90 percent of its existence
> Daniel bryan the most injury prone ^ (use bro) there is got the wwe title.
> 
> KO didn't challenge for the in recent memory because he was on raw before he was injured and somehow was sent to Smackdown



Lel Brock was never injured while in the WWE not to the point that he required to vacate the title. 

Finn was the first UC champ and got written off the next day he won the title. 

DB’s rise to fame is really controversial and I’m having a hunch that Vince sabotage his run because he can’t stand the fact that a vanilla midget indie wrestler is by far the most over superstar and was a better draw than Cena, Reigns and all his other yes men. Vince could have paid all the doctors and made it look like DB’s condition was very critical but in reality, all DB needed was a fucking vacation. Vince orchestrated that shit to kill DB’s momentum and write him off tv. Now, Vince doesn’t have any credible superstars other than AJ that can carry SD and draw money so he reinstated Bryan.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2019)

Kuya said:


> ITADAKIMASU
> 
> guess they had a "last supper" with Itami before he bounces



Inb4 Itami injures himself while eating tonkatsu


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2019)

Heard Ciampa is out for a year.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2019)

So looks like the neck injury has been around for a while, just didn't seem to bad and that it was thought he could work basically until Takeover NY where he would drop to Gargano.  But something happened and brought it forward instead.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So looks like the neck injury has been around for a while, just didn't seem to bad and that it was thought he could work basically until Takeover NY where he would drop to Gargano.  But something happened and brought it forward instead.


If that’s true he should have worked a light schedule.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2019)

He probably thought it wasn't as bad as it turned out. That's how it always goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So looks like the neck injury has been around for a while, just didn't seem to bad and that it was thought he could work basically until Takeover NY where he would drop to Gargano.  But something happened and brought it forward instead.


having to wrestle three shows will do it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2019)

Fuck Im so pissed at how Ciampa was robbed of his career and how we aren't getting Ciampa vs Gargano 4: The Finale


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe we can get Hassan back and Ciampa can play the Lawyer once more.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Maybe we can get Hassan back *and Ciampa can play the Lawyer once more.


He would have been one of the greats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So looks like the neck injury has been around for a while, just didn't seem to bad and that it was thought he could work basically until Takeover NY where he would drop to Gargano.  But something happened and brought it forward instead.



Smh they should have let him rest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2019)

One of the teams should have turned on the other.  Don't care which.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> One of the teams should have turned on the other.  Don't care which.


They won't do it on a random house show. Save it for a RAW or SD post-Fastlane to build up to that match.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2019)

Punk was making 2 mill a fight. Wow.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2019)

3 months no WWE idea?  Anyone who knows my posting knows I'd be for it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2019)

It would be such a risk for wwe though.  What if the fans don’t come back?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2019)

They could also push another set of guys for that time and reduce their  tv time once regular season starts again.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2019)

I saw this.  And I just want to say that I think stuff like this is harmful to the product.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2019)

i told you guys Ronda is pissed irl


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2019)

This is after HHH’s weird promo about Rick Fliehr on Monday.  This is after that SNL guy no sold Braun’s 3 minute choke on Monday.

WWE is making a huge mistake with their current mindset.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw this.  And I just want to say that I think stuff like this is harmful to the product.



Anyone who thinks WWE isn't scripted they deserve to have their world view shattered.  Vince killed Kafabe to escape drug charges


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2019)

Ronda's rant.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2019)

lmao if Ronda is trying to get the crowd on the Becky's side, she's overselling it. They crazy.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2019)

lmao  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2019)

Holy shit to get Charlotte to respond.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Anyone who thinks WWE isn't scripted they deserve to have their world view shattered.  Vince killed Kafabe to escape drug charges


Didn't the Kliq kill kayfabe first though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ronda's rant.


I like how fake her own shoot sounds like.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I like how fake her own shoot sounds like.



I expect her tantrum in ring after WM to go somewhat like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Didn't the Kliq kill kayfabe first though?



Nah I was wrong it wasn't the steroid trial (Which still happened before Kliq came together.) but when New Jersey voted 37 to 1 to remove pro wrestling from regulations that had been applied by the Athletic Commissions (down to drugs) by pretty much stating that pro wrestling should be defined as "an activity in which participants struggle hand-in-hand primarily for the purpose of providing entertainment to spectators rather than conducting a bona fide athletic contest.".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I expect her tantrum in ring after WM to go somewhat like this.


Well we do pay now to see him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah I was wrong it wasn't the steroid trial (Which still happened before Kliq came together.) but when New Jersey voted 37 to 1 to remove pro wrestling from regulations that had been applied by the Athletic Commissions (down to drugs) by pretty much stating that pro wrestling should be defined as "an activity in which participants struggle hand-in-hand primarily for the purpose of providing entertainment to spectators rather than conducting a bona fide athletic contest.".


Probably was costing Vinny money to keep getting licenses for Nevada and Cali too.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well we do pay now to see him



The moment he became Drax he became bigger than wwe. 

Basically only one bigger than him right now is the rock.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is after HHH’s weird promo about Rick Fliehr on Monday.  This is after that SNL guy no sold Braun’s 3 minute choke on Monday.
> 
> WWE is making a huge mistake with their current mindset.


I remember WCW doing this during their dying years as a desperate attempt to boost interest.



Raiden said:


> Punk was making 2 mill a fight. Wow.


Guess those ass whippins were well worth it.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> *I remember WCW doing this during their dying years as a desperate attempt to boost interest.*
> 
> 
> Guess those ass whippins were well worth it.




Exactly. Doesn't surprise me either that this is happening now that guys from that time have a bigger hand in creative. It's like they're remaking problems they had now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The moment he became Drax he became bigger than wwe.
> 
> Basically only one bigger than him right now is the rock.


Yep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2019)

So apparently Fox wants Smackdown to be edgier and go back to a two man commentator table.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2019)

Time to bring back NTR storylines and blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So apparently Fox wants Smackdown to be edgier and go back to a two man commentator table.



FOX when they heard WWE planned PG programming:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time to bring back NTR storylines and blood.


Rusev bout to be heavily cucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rusev bout to be heavily cucked.


Shits gonna be so bad he'll have to change his name and get plastic surgery.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

The hell did Dave do now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shits gonna be so bad he'll have to change his name and get plastic surgery.


 
At least that Rusev might get a push.....


Out the company.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Time to bring back NTR storylines and blood.


Please do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The hell did Dave do now?


Make shit up again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The hell did Dave do now?


Keeps saying stupid shit about Roman's cancer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Keeps saying stupid shit about Roman's cancer


Oh goddammit. He's not saying he doesn't have cancer is he?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh goddammit. He's not saying he doesn't have cancer is he?


I don't know. Haven't listened to him in a min. From what I seen on the internet, it seems he questioned Roman's treatment.
Official Cancer twitter pages have been responding to Dave telling him how Roman's specific treatment works and NIa treated his ass.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2019)

oh, thought he said nia had diabetes or somethin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

EC3 is on main event. Whelp there he goes to jobber land.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2019)

Nia vs Meltzer.  I wonder who the fans hate the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2019)

Big Money Matt.  WTF is Hardy up to and why is it funny xD


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2019)

Dave doesn’t need personal records to tell people that Nia is a lazy fat fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nia vs Meltzer.  I wonder who the fans hate the most.


Nia cause she hurt the Man.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Sadly it hasn't worked out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2019)

Damn she might be a causality of Ambrose leaving.

But either way I don't think she was ready for that role.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn she might be a causality of Ambrose leaving.
> 
> But either way I don't think she was ready for that role.
> 
> Dave Meltzer stepped in shit again:


Nah. They actually like Renee just that she didn't fit the commentator role.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2019)

What if Meltzer was right all along?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What if Meltzer was right all along?


dude come on man.  I get you hate Roman but Roman wouldn't be down for a cancer angle even if he got a major push for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dude come on man.  I get you hate Roman but Roman wouldn't be down for a cancer angle even if he got a major push for it.



no man; its not about Roman but Dave. he wouldn’t make up stories like this or he would get sued. he’s obviously getting information from the inside. Vince is fucked up and that “i owe you” line means something and this could be it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> no man; its not about Roman but Dave. he wouldn’t make up stories like this or he would get sued. he’s obviously getting information from the inside. Vince is fucked up and that “i owe you” line means something and this could be it.



I just want to believe Vince has some guilty conscious at this point 


Dave did admit that he got the treatment wrong but the question is , what isn't he believing?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just want to believe Vince has some guilty conscious at this point
> 
> 
> Dave did admit that he got the treatment wrong but the question is , what isn't he believing?



I hope your right. For Vince’s sake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I hope your right. For Vince’s sake.


Can you imagine the Nightmare PR that would happen?

Not only that, their partnered charities would be super livid and so would the investors.


Vince would legitimately fuck up the company in the worst way.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2019)

Shame in the west all he'll be remembered for is Choppy Choppy your pee pee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can you imagine the Nightmare PR that would happen?
> 
> Not only that, their partnered charities would be super livid and so would the investors.
> 
> ...



Plus as a Public company the stocks would fall faster and further than Shane off something tall.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shame in the west all he'll be remembered for is Choppy Choppy your pee pee.


I didn't want to remember this....dammit man you're making me laugh at a dead man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Plus as a Public company the stocks would fall faster and further than Shane off something tall.



Yeah it's a lose/lose just to have Roman get fans. At that point , even Roman's fans wouldn't forgive him either.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it's a lose/lose just to have Roman get fans. At that point , even Roman's fans wouldn't forgive him either.



If somehow it was a work I'd be done with the company completely.  My Aunt has Leukemia and it's not a joke.

Honestly I just think it's smarks who won't be happy until headlines such as "Joe Anoa'i better known as Roman Reigns found dead.", then find his grave to piss on it for the crime of not being Daniel Bryan when Bryan came back from injury when he shouldn't have done (as shown that he wasn't truely over his injury and had to retire for a bit)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If somehow it was a work I'd be done with the company completely.  My Aunt has Leukemia and it's not a joke.
> 
> Honestly I just think it's smarks who won't be happy until headlines such as "Joe Anoa'i better known as Roman Reigns found dead.", then find his grave to piss on it for the crime of not being Daniel Bryan when Bryan came back from injury when he shouldn't have done (as shown that he wasn't truely over his injury and had to retire for a bit)


Damn that last line was kinda dark .


But yeah I get your point though. Sorry to hear that dude, I'm sure the leukemia angles have been awkward as hell for you.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks.  She has the type where it takes forever to do anything chronic ones are like that.  Which is why I was sure Roman had one of the acute types, now I'm more certain I could narrow it down to the major type.

As for dark, well let's face it.  The most hardcore of wrestling fans are that fucked up anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Thanks.  She has the type where it takes forever to do anything chronic ones are like that.  Which is why I was sure Roman had one of the acute types, now I'm more certain I could narrow it down to the major type.
> 
> As for dark, well let's face it.  The most hardcore of wrestling fans are that fucked up anyway.



Oh damn that's super scary. Not knowing when or if it will get active. 

True , they did chant Die Rocky die .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

I honestly blame ECW.  They got big enough to just get out of niche that their fans were able to slip into WCW and WWF.  Then with AE they kind of stuck with Vince especially after the other two died.

I mean I don't hate on Paul or the Wrestlers because ECW did put on a lot of great stuff but damn those fans were the worst of the worst and likely where the rapid fanbase came from.  Even turning on their own product when Paul tried to lower the extreme violence into a more NXT or prime ROH outlook.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly blame ECW.  They got big enough to just get out of niche that their fans were able to slip into WCW and WWF.  Then with AE they kind of stuck with Vince especially after the other two died.
> 
> I mean I don't hate on Paul or the Wrestlers because ECW did put on a lot of great stuff but damn those fans were the worst of the worst and likely where the rapid fanbase came from.  Even turning on their own product when Paul tried to lower the extreme violence into a more NXT or prime ROH outlook.



Yeah but at the same time , when you're offered ECW and you get something else, it's gonna turn people off.

You are what you sold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Dead thread on the day of a PPV that is supposed to hype us up for Mania. Vince kills threads


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 10, 2019)

Roman wouldn't scare his wife and daughter to get over with fat marks 

He's to alpha for that


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dead thread on the day of a PPV that is supposed to hype us up for Mania. Vince kills threads



I honestly forgot it was today until I saw this post smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I honestly forgot it was today until I saw this post smh.


Yeah not even sure when Mania is


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

7th April it seems.

Let's face it fastlane is a throwaway that's only about because of the relic that is the brand only PPVs.  The only ppv match on the card is really KO vs Bryan.  Everything else could be done on a Raw or Smackdown and not look out of place


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 7th April it seems.
> 
> Let's face it fastlane is a throwaway that's only about because of the relic that is the brand only PPVs.  The only ppv match on the card is really KO vs Bryan.  Everything else could be done on a Raw or Smackdown and not look out of place




Well for me , this might be the last Deano appearance in WWE programming so that's kinda why I also am watching. Plus just hoping to see Charlotte and Becky actually bring something to this PPV.

Otherwise you're right.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

I can understand the Becky v Charlotte (and Dean) but it's really just a fancy number one contender's match.  But I do expect them to tear it up good.

I do worry though with Becky long term they're going to make her sell like Seth x.x


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I can understand the Becky v Charlotte (and Dean) but it's really just a fancy number one contender's match.  But I do expect them to tear it up good.
> 
> I do worry though with Becky long term they're going to make her sell like Seth x.x



Nah they're probably going with DB selling at Mania levels .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well for me , this might be the last Deano appearance in WWE programming so that's kinda why I also am watching. Plus just hoping to see Charlotte and Becky actually bring something to this PPV.
> 
> Otherwise you're right.


Dean is fighting Roman at Mania after he betrays the SHIELD tonight. Then he dips.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean is fighting Roman at Mania after he betrays the SHIELD tonight. Then he dips.



I thought the plan was Roman squashing Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean is fighting Roman at Mania after he betrays the SHIELD tonight. Then he dips.


Like Nemesis said, thought Roman vs Corbin was the match?


I mean I'd rather have Roman go over Deano than Corbin since Corbin matters little to everyone now .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought the plan was Roman squashing Corbin.


I guess. I was just specultaing. Haven't been paying attention to any rumors as of late


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Rey vs. Almas got changed into a US Title Fatal 4 Way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I guess. I was just specultaing. Haven't been paying attention to any rumors as of late


Don't worry most of the Wrestlemania card isn't set


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn. First PPV AJ won't have a match in in forever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought the plan was Roman squashing Corbin.



Wrestling is fake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

AJ Styles needs some rest though. He's carried Smackdown for about a year . If Kofi wins at Mania, I hope his first defense isn't against Randy. Either have a heel Kevin or even a heel Sami . 


Also the crowd is booing Kofi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok that's an odd way to get Kofi in the picture ....unless Vince.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lana  looking fine as always


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lana  looking fine as always


She why Rusev is on the preshow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> She why Rusev is on the preshow.



I mean at this point I'd cuck Vince back by kissing her every time they're on tv 

What's he gonna do, job me?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

also New day gonna be holding tag and WWE titles and call themselves the New Day Champs


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

That was a very good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Sam Roberts spitting truth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sam Roberts spitting truth



Well maybe even vince wants to go away from that storyline


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean at this point I'd cuck Vince back by kissing her every time they're on tv
> 
> What's he gonna do, job me?


should just grab her tits on live tv and hang on them for a long 5 seconds.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

so who is turning on who tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn this Miz pop surreal


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Usos still getting a good pop despite facing the hometown lad. Nice.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Still hate this whole "Miz wanting approval." angle.  I mean we're talking about multi tag team, mid card title and main title holder, also winner of WM main event.

He's already done more tan 99% of the roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Miz gonna turn on Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> should just grab her tits on live tv and hang on them for a long 5 seconds.



would kinda set back female wrestlers a few years with that 

but if Lana was ok with it then ..........


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok that was a good spot between Shane and the Uso.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still hate this whole "Miz wanting approval." angle.  I mean we're talking about multi tag team, mid card title and main title holder, also winner of WM main event.
> 
> He's already done more tan 99% of the roster.


yea it completely contradicts his character for liek the last....his entire run until teaming up with Shane basically....


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> would kinda set back female wrestlers a few years with that
> 
> but if Lana was ok with it then ..........


I thought vince was already doing that with the current storylines for them? I mean at least I'd enjoy this.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Imagine they do some WCW shit and have Shane turn on Miz?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh shit. Shane turned


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

The 2 years too late shane heel turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Defend your son old man.  If that was Vince he'd be raising hell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Imagine they do some WCW shit and have Shane turn on Miz?


Whelp they did 

Poor Miz though, he was actually being a good teammate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Let Miz be Miz without the lame babyface generic speeches Vince.

If done properly , Miz vs Shane can be a good heated match


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp they did
> 
> Poor Miz though, he was actually being a good teammate


This why they're gonna bomb on FOX.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

It only makes sense that Shane assaults a helpless Miz a year on after he screwed both KO and Sami from winning the WWE Title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> This why they're gonna bomb on FOX.


That's kinda harsh. They were setting up for Miz to be face for a while since people stopped hating him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Shane's been a Heel for years. He just finally openly embraced it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's kinda harsh. They were setting up for Miz to be face for a while since people stopped hating him.



TBH the story seemed fine, they just went one too many PPVs with it.  It was bound to happen since the greatest tournament but needed the turn sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH the story seemed fine, they just went one too many PPVs with it.  It was bound to happen since the greatest tournament but needed the turn sooner.


Or maybe the tag team stuff should have started later around beginning of January.

I still think it could be a fine match if played right.  Plus WWE needs babyfaces right now


----------



## pat pat (Mar 10, 2019)

ELIASSSSS IS A FUCKING GENIUSSSSS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Elias throwing shots


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's kinda harsh. They were setting up for Miz to be face for a while since people stopped hating him.


Imagine thinking face Miz would be entertaining or draw any ratings. This why FOX is having buyers remorse already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Had to do the Lebron shots huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Imagine thinking face Miz would be entertaining or draw any ratings. This why FOX is having buyers remorse already.



Well if they keep his shoot style once in a while, then yeah he can.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Imagine if they let Mandy win 
This should be a 2 minute squash


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Still can't believe that Sonya is the one that's the sidekick.

Guess it pays to be blonde in this company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine if they let Mandy win
> This should be a 2 minute squash


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Still can't believe that Sonya is the one that's the sidekick.
> 
> Guess it pays to be blonde in this company



I guess Vince thinks he has more of a chance with Mandy due to Sonya being a Lesbian.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I guess Vince thinks he has more of a chance with Mandy due to Sonya being a Lesbian.


Pretty sure that makes it more of a chance that Sonya is Mandy's husband


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Mandy is gonna win


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

They're going to do a Triple Threat between these 3 at Mania aren't they?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

so the excuse that Mandy lost is cause she got tripped?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

is this going to be the night of falling outs and betrayals?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> is this going to be the night of falling outs and betrayals?


gotta start pulling ass pulls due to the panic of Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

So why'd Vince strip Kofi of this match if he's just gonna put him back in anyways?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Kofi is in the match


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So why'd Vince strip Kofi of this match if he's just gonna put him back in anyways?



Panic mode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Sami Zayn about to heel it up


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

uhh WTF Oo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Ahh so Vince screwed Kofi then. Good continuity then.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Has Vince McMahon gone full Russo?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Kofi 100% winning the WWE Title at Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Corey: Vince has a reason for what he does.

Yeah he hates black people and foreigners.  Kofi was born both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kofi 100% winning the WWE Title at Mania


Which would be better. Having his first title win at the big stage  is why it exists


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

New day need to team up with Mark Henry and go full nation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Vince said the WWE Title Match will be a Triple Threat tonight. He didn't say Kofi would be in it. So who'll be the third? Sami?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> New day need to team up with Mark Henry and go full nation.


I miss his theme song


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Elias so good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

I will end the old man if this happens again


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Wonder what these Elias things are building up to.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

For once I wish a Heel would actually answer the "why'd you turn on them" interview the first time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wonder what these Elias things are building up to.


Finn gets tired of his yapping and they have an IC Title match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

As long as Roode and Gable don't win, I'll be happy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Black's entrance is so so good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Roode and Gable are there to eat the pin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roode and Gable are there to eat the pin


Question is who will do the pinning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Roode and Gable scratched and clawed?

all they did was attack the new guys


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Black's entrance is so so good.



Only thing it needs is a second verse in the song.  Otherwise it would be perfect for the character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

That Hindi commentator's suit is clean AF


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Roode and Gable scratched and clawed?
> 
> all they did was attack the new guys



They scratched and clawed the new guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Question is who will do the pinning.


I call on Revival


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Crowd chanting NXT at Ricochet and Black while I'm sitting here thinking they were all in NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Crowd chanting NXT at Ricochet and Black while I'm sitting here thinking they were all in NXT.



WWE did such a good job burying Revival and Roode and Gabe's careers that they look like WWE guys only


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

I still think the format of a Triple Threat Tag Match is stupid. Just have 3 guys in the ring and let them be able to tag in their partner only.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

That was cool spot forcing having Roode make Black hit Black Mass on Dawson


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Jesus Christ Ricochet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh jesus that hurricarana


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Top Guys retain


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

FUUUCK,RICOCHET!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

bunch of sore losers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Glad they didn't make Alester and Ricochet lose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Almost forgot there was a PPV.  Just tuned in to see the Revival win yet get laid out afterwards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Almost forgot there was a PPV.  Just tuned in to see the Revival win yet get laid out afterwards.


You missed some sweet spots from Ricochet 

also do you want to know earlier stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Almas got the Mexico gear tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas got the Mexico gear tonight.


boooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You missed some sweet spots from Ricochet
> 
> also do you want to know earlier stuff?



It's no problem, I'll watch the repeat after to catch up what I missed.  In all honesty the reason I missed a bit today was because I was thrown off a bit today due to DST from the time change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol Joe just called the girls their problems


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's no problem, I'll watch the repeat after to catch up what I missed.  In all honesty the reason I missed a bit today was because I was thrown off a bit today due to DST from the time change.


I didn't even notice the time change


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Joe with gold


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

lmao my computer keeps freezing .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

This Fatal-4-Way reminds me of the IC Title Fatal-4-Way a few years ago where Sami and KO were too focused on each other to win the belt kinda like how Almas and Rey will be tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, those pops for Joe despite being the heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

man Rtruth is putting some real content out there lately.

This might be match of the night


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Great great match so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Yep I called it. This gonna be match of the night. They all have good chemistry together


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Very good match. MOTN so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Vry fun match to watch and good for Joe to retain.   Also Truth thirsty for Cena for some reason.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Rey must be getting old, he fell to sleep far too quick.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vry fun match to watch and good for Joe to retain.   Also Truth thirsty for Cena for some reason.



Truth was Little Jimmy all along.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice. Building more credibility for Joe.

Now have him destroy Cena at Mania


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

Can't get out of my mind- Joe, Mysterio and Truth all in one match is a strange fight. Other talent might benefit from a program with them.

Still enjoying it though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, I wonder how much in merch money Ronda lost due to turning heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Truth was Little Jimmy all along.


So we have continuity all along? 


Well that explains the gap of Little Jimmy not being around due to Cena not being around as much


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nice. Building more credibility for Joe.
> 
> Now have him destroy Cena at Mania



Truth will cost Cena being too Jimmy and accidentally hitting Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Great the Sexually Repressed vs the Samoan Outhouse up now.  Well at least the brought in Beth on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Truth will cost Cena being too Jimmy and accidentally hitting Cena.


Cena then turns heel?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cena then turns heel?




Indeed like he did that other time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Great the Sexually Repressed vs the Samoan Outhouse up now.  Well at least the brought in Beth on commentary.



Well look at it this way, Sasha x Bayley will happen at Mania  






*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoops meant Sasha vs Bayley


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So we have continuity all along?
> 
> 
> Well that explains the gap of Little Jimmy not being around due to Cena not being around as much


Little Jimmy is busy discovering the dark part of the internet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Indeed like he did that other time


The most shocking turn in WWE history. I was never the same


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well look at it this way, Sasha x Bayley will happen at Mania
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 don't those two still have to show up at next weeks NXT with the title?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well look at it this way, Sasha x Bayley will happen at Mania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how their husbands will feel being cucked at WM by both women?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Little Jimmy is busy discovering the dark part of the internet.


So he's joining 4chan to troll huh? Good choice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> don't those two still have to show up at next weeks NXT with the title?


NXT is pre-recorded isn't it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Women's Tag Belt better looking than all main roster belts except the IC (and maybe US) belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wonder how their husbands will feel being cucked at WM by both women?


They'll both celebrate cause they're cucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Fuck sakes that sequence was bad.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NXT is pre-recorded isn't it?



Yup.  This weds was recorded 3 weeks ago and during the tapings they had something that spoils this match for those there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yup.  This weds was recorded 3 weeks ago and during the tapings they had something that spoils this match for those there.


Oh so they win? Honestly you can spoil it for me, Tamina and Nia are boring as fuck .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh so they win? Honestly you can spoil it for me, Tamina and Nia are boring as fuck .



If things have not changed then Bailey and Sasha win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

What in the.... holy shit talk about sloppy.;huh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If things have not changed then Bailey and Sasha win.


Pretty sure it'll be Sasha and Bayley vs. Io and Kairi at Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If things have not changed then Bailey and Sasha win.


I am worried about their damn schedule though. Defending in three different shows gonna be brutal. I wonder if that's why they haven't had many matches lately


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

This match been sloppy AF


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I am worried about their damn schedule though. Defending in three different shows gonna be brutal. I wonder if that's why they haven't had many matches lately



Well NXT is filmed in like 3 weeks in one night.  So even if they do a match it'll be one in 3 because I doubt Triple H will be that insane.

Maybe match on raw, show up NXT and smackdown every so often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well NXT is filmed in like 3 weeks in one night.  So even if they do a match it'll be one in 3 because I doubt Triple H will be that insane.
> 
> Maybe match on raw, show up NXT and smackdown every so often.


Ok that sounds better actually. I wouldn't wish that insane schedule on anybody....

*coughVincecough*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

WHy....why continue this. 

And now a Beth/Tamina stare down.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Beth having a mania match.  I approve.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Beth and Natalya vs. Samoan Fatties at Mania?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

So Beth returning to the ring for a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Really didn't care for the match, was very sloppy especially at the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Beth having a mania match.  I approve.


She's finally in an era where she can shine


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

I was about to say WWE gonna bloat up the Mania card then I remembered they do that stupid 6 hour shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

I actually feel sorry for Beth, she was basically top of her game during the crappy Diva era.  If she was around in her prime today she'd be a major player easily.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

Bayley is going to need a hug and painkiller after that slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

So if Shield main event then Roman turning or they beat down Ambrose.

if Becky vs Charlotte wins, Becky is losing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So if Shield main event then Roman turning or they beat down Ambrose.
> 
> if Becky vs Charlotte wins, Becky is losing


Becky ain't losing


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Rowan to be taken out early and Harpy to save Bryan?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah I told you. Vince said it'd be a Triple Threat. He just didn't say Kofi was in it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Triple threat....... Vince going senile and mixing the bookings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Becky ain't losing


God I hope so.

I don't think I'd take the nerves 

I know she has to main event but, The Man being out of ME for a while longer will get me nervous that it's Charlotte's coronation


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

My money is on Sami


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali huh? I'm cool with that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Wow, that reaction of Ali's entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Well to be fair , Mustafa Ali was owed this push.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn everyone getting booed cuz Vince cucked Kofi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

I feel really bad for Ali. He’s just been put in the most disappointing spot he could possibly be in. He’s now just a let down…… and he deserves more than that. Honestly, the only way a third man being added to this match that wasn’t Kofi was not gonna be a let down, was if it was Sami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn everyone getting booed cuz Vince cucked Kofi


Yeah but honestly not sure if they should boo Ali. Kofi took his spot in that gauntlet so he really is getting fairly pushed back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Those "We want Kofi" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

man chops always fucking work in getting the crowd involved for a few seconds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

also imagine DB who was once part of the upset crowd, now being part of the crowd being pissed.

Must trip him out


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

lmao can't even enjoy the show. My wifi is badly messed up. keeps freezing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali getting positive reaction from that top rope Spanish Fly finally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

crowd getting into the match a bit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

This is a pretty good match. Shame Vince's cuckery has messed the crowd dynamic but crowd warming up now


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali knows how Rey felt when he came out number 30


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

KO's stunners have gotten better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn, pop up powerbomb rendered signature move now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Yea these three too talented to get ruined by the crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

054 on the apron!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali winning the crowd back 

still though, how the hell does Kofi get in on this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali winning the crowd now.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ali winning the crowd back
> 
> still though, how the hell does Kofi get in on this?



Well I'm guessing Owens fights Rowan.  Ali not sure where he goes if Bryan wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well I'm guessing Owens fights Rowan.  Ali not sure where he goes if Bryan wins.


I would like to see Ali win and have Kofi face him at Mania.


Think of all the athleticism and story telling abilities


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

That was a good ass match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Another fun match to watch but fuck man the crowd response in the beginning messed up any starting enjoyment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Another fun match to watch but fuck man the crowd response in the beginning messed up any starting enjoyment.


Vince fuckery . 

He never learns


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well I'm guessing Owens fights Rowan.  Ali not sure where he goes if Bryan wins.


I think it'll be Ali v. Rowan. Rowan is the one who kayfabe injured Ali so there's beef there.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

I still kind of want Jeff to win the title, then first Smackdown where weed is legal he does a promo where he brings in a new title and pretend to smoke the old one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Shield is Main eventing.


Roman's about to turn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

SHIELD main eventing. 100% think Dean turns on them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Um, how long has Becky been in those crutches by the way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SHIELD main eventing. 100% think Dean turns on them.


didn't you say Roman was gonna turn?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, how long has Becky been in those crutches by the way.


A month and a half?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SHIELD main eventing. 100% think Dean turns on them.



But hasn't Tsunder-Dean been done before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, how long has Becky been in those crutches by the way.


a month.


Also if Becky bae wins the title at Mania, she becomes my waifu


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> didn't you say Roman was gonna turn?


Nope. My money has always been on Dean turning to set up a match with Roman at Mania. I wish Roman would turn but that's not happening


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> a month.
> 
> 
> Also if Becky bae wins the title at Mania, *she becomes my waifu *


Go find your own I've already called that years ago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Go find your own


I challenge you at Mania 

whoever gets the most right, claims waifu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nope. My money has always been on Dean turning to set up a match with Roman at Mania. I wish Roman would turn but that's not happening


but a heel turn before he leaves?

I mean people will just roll their eyes if Dean turns again.

He'll be the new Big show


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

One leg and still takes less time than Orton or Taker to reach the ring.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

What if Roman and Seth turn on Dean?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Dammit Flair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What if Roman and Seth turn on Dean?


That's what I was thinking. Dean gets a goodbye of him getting a beat down from them . Then the locker room


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose what's your MOTN, WWE Triple Threat or US Title Fatal-4-Way?
Honestly its close but I'm going with WWE Title.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Also I see you lurking @Rukia 
We know you're watching this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Dean Ambrose what's your MOTN, WWE Triple Threat or US Title Fatal-4-Way?
> Honestly its close but I'm going with WWE Title.


Personally the Fatal 4 Way. I just thought everybody worked well together, nice pace, some lulzy , some great moments.

Plus Joe winning is a plus


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also I see you lurking @Rukia
> We know you're watching this



He's just happy Mania is going to be Io and Kairi vs Bailey and Sasha.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Hurry this up WWE. I wanna see one good 3v3 from the SHIELD one last time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Told ya Becky wins by Ronda DQ


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Didn't one of you guys predict this ending last week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

That took a while for the DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also I see you lurking @Rukia
> We know you're watching this


This is a fast way to get results.

I’m in Hawaii for another day.  Just killing time before dinner.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't one of you guys predict this ending last week?


Call me Negrodamus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Call me Negrodamus



I would but

That would assume Nostradamus was right about anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

well that was underwhelming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

No post match attack, Flair just leaves pouting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Drax should just show up on SD to fuck with HHH.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Shield to interupt Elias?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

damn the IC can't even get on the PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Elias going to feud with Becky now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well that was underwhelming


Yeah but it was the only finish that made sense tbf


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

ELIAS FINISHED THE SHOW WITH NO INTERRUPTIONS. That's the real story


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

It's Emmalina 2.0 time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

So Elias to shit on the crowd only for Lacey to kill it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Randall why?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Randy face turn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Wait, Orton goes face and now AJ going heel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

AJ v. Orton at Mania is gonna be so so so fucking good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

da fuck?! Why is Randy attacking Elias?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm confused.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> da fuck?! Why is Randy attacking Elias?


Randy just does his own thing now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

two Smackdown guys, one attacked a Raw guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Man that triple threat insertion really killed the feud. Vince is a moron this time and you can't tell me otherwise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Randy just does his own thing now.


Yeah but they aren't in the same show


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

I love Elias being the interlude/narration though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but they aren't in the same show


Its just a rule now man. If you're unguarded and Randy is in the same location you're getting RKOd. Its just how it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Man that triple threat insertion really killed the feud. Vince is a moron this time and you can't tell me otherwise.



Felt sorry for the talent, it took them almost the majority of the match to get them to change their tune.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its just a rule now man. If you're unguarded and Randy is in the same location you're getting RKOd. Its just how it is.


I won't lie though it's still entertaining to see his meme come to life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Tonight they're a brotherhood..... until  one of them goes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tonight they're a brotherhood..... until  one of them goes.



Or they let Dean actually talk on the mic and say goodbye to WWE.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

No Lio Rush? Guess he's still dead from Braun killing him on Monday.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Just realised, no Braun tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just realised, no Braun tonight.


And this has been a good PPV overall. Hmm...


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or they let Dean actually talk on the mic and say goodbye to WWE.



Should state that the other contracts are expiring and they're all running to AEW and taking the universal title with them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should state that the other contracts are expiring and they're all running to AEW and taking the universal title with them.


I'm pretty sure Roman and Seth are resigning


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Tbf it makes sense Roman was the one who suggested getting SHIELD back one last time. He was the one who could never let go of it (his gear and music say it all)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Last time.... like once in a lifetime like Cena/Rock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Corbin is so out of place here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

God Damn Graves going in on Renee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> God Damn Graves going in on Renee.


"Calm down fangirl"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Drew vs. Roman for the UC will be a good match either late this year or next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew vs. Roman for the UC will be a good match either late this year or next year


Honestly at this point , I'll be happy to have that instead of another Brock match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Hmm, doesn't Drew have a winning record on Dean.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, doesn't Drew have a winning record on Dean.



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

dammit they brought back the wacky line


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

It's amazing that WWE is wanting a new Narcissist in Lashley but it's Renee channeling Luger with her reactions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Shit man, Renee is making want to hit mute every time she has been "talking" during this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Did Corbin just eat a boot just to no sell it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Seth's really into it.  I think Dean leaving is LEgit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

Did they just censor Rollins.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

Damn cringed when I heard Renee.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Honestly that was a good match. One last epic 3v3 from The SHIELD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

You guys are ahead of me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

It's really over 


Thanks for the bad and good times Deano


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

I feel like renee is gonna get gangbanged by the shield later tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly that was a good match. One last epic 3v3 from The SHIELD.



Yup you can tell the six of them really put everything into it.  Rollins at the end letting out an extreme amount of emotion to me pretty much proved that Dean is legit leaving.  The guys got what they have wanted basically since they were forced to split suddenly by Seth's original betrayal and that was to go out on their own terms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

Ali gets my MVP of the night but still haven't decided on my MOTN yet. Honestly this has been the best main roster PPV in a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like renee is gonna get gangbanged by the shield later tonight.



Then she's gonna get shat on for the rest of her time in E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I feel like renee is gonna get gangbanged by the shield later tonight.



Hopefully not, if that was her best effort she was doing on commentary tonight, then it's going to be a mediocre night.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 10, 2019)

I complain about the SHIELD reunions a lot but damn it really is the end huh? They given us great memories and it'll be sad to see it end. So here's to remembering a great 7 years from these 3 men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yup you can tell the six of them really put everything into it.  Rollins at the end letting out an extreme amount of emotion to me pretty much proved that Dean is legit leaving.  The guys got what they have wanted basically since they were forced to split suddenly by Seth's original betrayal and that was to go out on their own terms.



Then this proves if you give them freedom, they can put on shows.

Fucking Vince , retire already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

We were robbed of Shield vs Club feud 

Fuck you Vince


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then she's gonna get shat on for the rest of her time in E


hope she's into scat


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully not, if that was her best effort she was doing on commentary tonight, then it's going to be a mediocre night.


renee confirmed the worst faker in bed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> hope she's into scat


aww dude why?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then this proves if you give them freedom, they can put on shows.
> 
> Fucking Vince , retire already



How much more proof do we need though.

Cole when commentating stuff Vince doesn't care about actually is a good commentator.  Roman when not fed Vince's lines and is allowed to be himself actually sounds genuine and you can get behind.  NXT creative freedoms as well.  UUDD.

It's clear that Vince is the commom factor here basically since I'd say the Benoit incident maybe has either got spooked or something that he needs to sanitize and micromanage everything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How much more proof do we need though.
> 
> Cole when commentating stuff Vince doesn't care about actually is a good commentator.  Roman when not fed Vince's lines and is allowed to be himself actually sounds genuine and you can get behind.  NXT creative freedoms as well.  UUDD.
> 
> It's clear that Vince is the commom factor here basically since I'd say the Benoit incident maybe has either got spooked or something that he needs to sanitize and micromanage everything.


Yeah I get you. I just wish his reign of terror was over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyways the biggest question is where should Ambrose go?


I say AEW so he can go face Jimmy Havoc


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)

AEW would be interesting.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

That hug is Kliq's curtain call levels but without the contraversy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2019)

Jimmy Havoc vs Jon Moxley in a deathmatch


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jimmy Havoc vs Jon Moxley in a deathmatch



Suddenly Foley is the ref and they finally have Foley feud with Foley as manager for people against Moxley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Suddenly Foley is the ref and they finally have Foley feud with Foley as manager for people against Moxley.


Jimmy Havoc uses the label Lunatic Cringe to insult Jon too so he can fight him


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth's really into it.  I think Dean leaving is LEgit



Its as legit as Roman being sick


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2019)

I wish Brock quit UFC and WWE and go to AEW take the UC title with him


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

I just hope AEW when it does start up will be available in the UK.

As for Fastlane, before it started I was expecting a meh play it safe PPV, don't do anything major in the ring because Mania.  Boy was I wrong.  

This will likely be one of the best PPVs of the year.  Not takeover level but then again I don't think Vince is capable anymore of booking a Takeover level event.

Worst match has to unfortunately be the Women's tag team title match.  Sasha and Bailey were carrying Nia and Tamina.  Kofi match while  going a few minutes too long can work in the story as long as the end of it is Kofi overcoming at Mania.

Becky is likely still holding her injury so the Ronda lover tap DQ win worked too all things considered.  Plus Ronda saying for weeks she wanted to fight Becky, she's basically done something someone should have done for years now.

Miz/Shane vs Usos 3.5 stars.  Good match as you can get with Shane in it. Coast to Coast on a flying Uso was the scene of the match.

Asuka vs Mandy:  Asuka was the one who was the third wheel in this and that's always wrong for someone of her talent in matches.  Yes they are trying to build it seems Mandy vs Sonya.  But maybe have it so Asuka squashed Mandy and Sonya is blamed for not helping after the match.  Couple Mandy botches.   2.5*

Raw tag team title: Wasn't expecting much but was entirely enjoyable.  Rocochet and Black impressed as always.  Roode showed why at times he has been Glorious in the ring.  Revival showing what true tag team gruff is all about.  3.8* match

US Fatal 4 way:  Another great match will all involved.  Joe being a beast as always.  Rey return going to do moves he felt he couldn't at the end of his last run.  Almas showing why he needs to be holding a title soon and Truth showing glimpse of how good he can be when allowed. 4*

WWE title triple Threat: Felt sorry for Ali, but he certainly showed why he belonged there and won over a segment of the fans after being Rey Mysterio'd by being in a place everyone wanted the fan favourite to be.  KO looking like he's not lost a step and Bryan.  Well I don't need to say what Bryan is.  Didn't let the fans spoil it with their Kofi chants who were even drowning out rising Ali chants.  Right finish I think also the knee connection did seem off.  4.2*

Main event: Emotional side with Roman coming back after going into remission and likely Dean's last match 5*

That out the way match quality.  A crazy wreckingball shield match that was like Shield vs Evolution.  Problem is while all three of the shield did their part.  Drew for the most part was carrying the heel team.  There's something off with Lashley in this and Corbin is Corbyin.  If Drew had two partners who synqed up better with him quality wise I'd be able to give it an extra star

Saying that though with Corbin at the end of the match sold his peril brilliantly.  His look of "Oh shit I'm about to fucking die." looked legit.  I actually believe the guy himself is improving.  But needs to go away for a few months, maybe repackaged in NXT for a bit and come back in a few years.  Or hell do a Drew. He was a joke when he left and is considered more legit now.

All in all match quality 3.7ish, but due to the emotional impact of Roman return and Dean leaving the overall is hard to judge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2019)

Yea I was surprised at how decent Fastlane turned out considering the card didn't look that decent or interesting on paper.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Smackdown has revived some of the thought to be dead careers of Truth and Kofi.

I'm super impressed.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Smackdown has revived some of the thought to be dead careers of Truth and Kofi.
> 
> I'm super impressed.


If it was RAW they would have just added Truth to New Day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> If it was RAW they would have just added Truth to New Day



Sad but true.  And would have fed them to newly revived Dungeon of Doom that is Corbin, Lashley, and McIntire to build them up as "credible" heels only for them to lose to Hulk Roman Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

They better set up WM card this week


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Can't tell if Baron Corbin is set to take a number of L's and then a reduced presence in programming
Or if he is taking L's now and then will continue to get exposure


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2019)

Baron Corbin should win the UC title for the luls.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

why is he still dressed like Constable Corbin


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

HARLEM HEAT!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2019)

Harlem Heat in the hall of fame.

Hulk Hogan should induct them.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Wait that means Booker T is a 2 time HoF inductee.  He's equal to Flair.  Surprised WWE would allow 2 wcw people have more HOFs than WWF guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CAN NOT BE UNSEEN. 

Also I now get the reason on why Rusev keeps getting his pushes ended.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CAN NOT BE UNSEEN.
> 
> Also I now get the reason on why Rusev keeps getting his pushes ended.
> 
> ...


I was so ready to click the video till I read the Nia part


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I was so ready to click the video till I read the Nia part



There is a reason why I placed it in a spoiler tag.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2019)

HOF, we comin for you, NIGGUH!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 11, 2019)

In for Raw tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait that means Booker T is a 2 time HoF inductee.  He's equal to Flair.  Surprised WWE would allow 2 wcw people have more HOFs than WWF guys


He probably forgot that Booker is in the Hall


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He probably forgot that Booker is in the Hall



Booker will probably end up going again should the WWE induct the entire 60+ members of the NWO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Booker will probably end up going again should the WWE induct the entire 60+ members of the NWO.


but that means Konan  can't be there


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CAN NOT BE UNSEEN.
> 
> Also I now get the reason on why Rusev keeps getting his pushes ended.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So starting off Raw with the Shield.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

oh god fucking dammit. Ambrose is staying.


Give me back my feels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh god fucking dammit. Ambrose is staying.
> 
> 
> Give me back my feels



Hey, it's one of the perks of the Big Dawg coming back.  Vince used him to reel in his boy.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao crowd eating right into it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey, it's one of the perks of the Big Dawg coming back.  Vince used him to reel in his boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Ambrose "leaving" for SD then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh a wild Heyman out.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Booker will probably end up going again should the WWE induct the entire 60+ members of the NWO.



Holy crap could you imagine all NWO got in.  That would mean people like Disco Inferno.  Fake sting.  Vincent/Vergil.  They'd have to find Buff Bagwell as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ambrose "leaving" for SD then.



 I wouldn't be surprised if Roman goes there in the shakeup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So WWE going with Lesner has problems dealing with the smaller guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Roman goes there in the shakeup.



Big Dawg going after the Planet belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao I thought they would have him talk to Seth from the screen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Seth's promo would make sense if Brock's only losses in years haven't been to big guys


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

So we forgetting that Seth holds 2 wins over Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ambrose "leaving" for SD then.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Shelton?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Shelton Benjamin

We getting some continuity!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

The hell is Shelton doing out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Look at all the fucks people give about Shelton


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is Shelton doing out there.



IRL Brock Lesnar friend from College.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Brock always looking out for his buddies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> IRL Brock Lesnar friend from College.



That's right, I recall that was brought up back in the day.... holy shit it's been that long of a continuity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Sad that Haas has retired, would have love World's Greatest to do one more run in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad that Haas has retired, would have love World's Greatest to do one more run in WWE.



Should have had him come back one more time when Angle returned.  A one off team Angle would have been good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

so I just saw the potential card for Raw in Chicago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Looool Paul botched


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

wait so the commercial I watched, spoiled the Raw for next week?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Shelton dives to avoid a super kick.  Must have remembered when HBK nearly decapitated him.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

I just read on twitter that Shelton Benjamin was on Raw.

What the fuck!!!!!  He’s a Smackdown superstar.  What is he doing there???


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> why is he still dressed like Constable Corbin


Because the constable character is over!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait so the commercial I watched, spoiled the Raw for next week?


???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

all this consistency


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao that was the most random match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ???


Next Raw had Bobby vs Drew vs Strowman vs Finn for the IC title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Hmm, so Lesner in Chicago next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Lesner in Chicago next week.


so is Rhonda . Time to see the true Main event fight.....Rhonda vs Brock


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Next Raw had Bobby vs Drew vs Strowman vs Finn for the IC title


Sounds terrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I just read on twitter that Shelton Benjamin was on Raw.
> 
> What the fuck!!!!!  He’s a Smackdown superstar.  What is he doing there???



WWE logic, bran split a shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Lashley staring down Balor from the Titan while his entrance is playing still.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

Is there gonna be a moment of bliss tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So Rush kayfabe dead after eating a spear from Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Renee's commentary..... riveting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Graves calling out Renee's hometown was a no no


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Rush kayfabe dead after eating a spear from Strowman.


Didn’t that happen last week too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t that happen last week too?


Yeah, guy must be in some deep shit backstage to be removed from the Dungeon of Doom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Corey really got yelled at


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Rush is a good wingman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Rush no selling Strowman's damage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Well it's in Miami so obviously the host is.......Hornswaggle!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

So what did Corbin say about Roman that's so bad?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So what did Corbin say about Roman that's so bad?


they shouldn't have gone that far back. He actually said running Raw was harder than Roman fighting cancer.


not sure if last week or two weeks ago


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they shouldn't have gone that far back. He actually said running Raw was harder than Roman fighting cancer.
> 
> 
> not sure if last week or two weeks ago


That'd have made sense. Butt instead they get a clip of the most inoffensive thing he said instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That'd have made sense. Butt instead they get a clip of the most inoffensive thing he said instead.


even when WWE tries continuity , they fail at continuity


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

doing a video footage when you see Ronda 


sure that's smart


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Well Ronda out to cheers for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

damn Ronda stop going so fast with the promos. Let people get in chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Well Ronda shitting on the fans.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Ronda's best promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So Flair and Becky the faces at WM.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH DANA'S FACE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Dana babe, you're not ready yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

"Carnie Con Artist"


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao is this girl intoxicated?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dana going for the Asian look.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Please stop this ......Dana babe is my waifu and you're embarrassing her


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Dana Brooke getting no reaction lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dana defending the crowd, no fucks given from them.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

why does dana look so different


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

This is the best Ronda we've gotten in WWE and it comes a month before she's leaving LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dana defending the crowd, no fucks given from them.



Might as well have been Lana, since she's talking smack about Ronda


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

ronda gonna rip someone's arm out of their socket one of these days


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

"Pay $60 and I'll show you what an arm bar is"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Pay $60 and I'll show you what an arm bar is"


I'd be like bitch I paid 250 bucks at this point I'd ask Holly Holmes how to make you cry.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH DANA'S FACE?


plastic surgery gone wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> plastic surgery gone wrong.


she's become a butterface.

I'd still hit it though


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Nibbas on Twitter saying respect Dana like STFU.
Dumb opinions like that is why management doesn't take the fans seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Aleister Black should be a singles wrestler already


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> she's become a butterface.
> 
> I'd still hit it though


its like she rapidly aged or plastic surgery'd out her face once she left NXT


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Dana should just wear a luchador mask from now on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

please no 50/50


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Oh nice Revival got some heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Alexa gonna host WM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

I called it. I'm guessing she's done with wrestling


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Alexa gonna host WM


More Alexa non-wrestling screentime is good


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

you guys don't like her in the ring, but them booty shorts always showing them cheeks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> More Alexa non-wrestling screentime is good


I get it. She's eye candy and they want to give her some time between concussions


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Bliss must have worked Dunn and Vince hard for that job.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Alexa was really gonna show Finn her tits then Lio interfered


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> you guys don't like her in the ring, but them booty shorts always showing them cheeks...


It's not that. She was getting every belt and opportunities. She was getting as worn out as Charlotte and Sasha.


She got better in ring as it went on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bliss must have worked Dunn and Vince hard for that job.



Dunn probably got the most fun while Vince as a cuck watched.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

That's two people that no sold damage from Braun.  What is the big guy good for now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Alexa and Ambrose should host Mania.

Call it AA Anonymous 

oh wait, if that happens Vince will cuck Renee


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Braun is actually just annoying now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

god so those SNL freaks are having a storyline with Brawn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Only reason that guy from SNL is helping host WM is because he's fucking Scarlett.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

ehh, Ryu or Ken would have destroyed that car better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

That pop for Elias.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

dammit Elias


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

what the hell Jose ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Jose is only still hired because management forgot he exists


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Jose is only still hired because management forgot he exists


ouch man


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Elias beating up all the rosebuds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Damn I was hoping they put the Hogan promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Sorry guys, stream cut out on me so will try to get it back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

what the fuck was that? Lacey flirting with Corey ?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Corey Graves Lust Power Rankings

1. Mandy Rose
2. Lacey Evans
3. Alexa Bliss
Honorary Mention: Eva Marie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Here comes the piss break


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Corey Graves Lust Power Rankings
> 
> 1. Mandy Rose
> 2. Lacey Evans
> ...


Carmella..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

damn Beth looking badass and hot.

HOW?!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

So Triple Threat Tag Title Match at Mania then?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao crowd cheers for Battista


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Hollywood Batista about to be third best Hollywood, followed in order Hollywood Hogan and Hollywood Rock


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> ehh, Ryu or Ken would have destroyed that car better



Hey they could have got Zangief.  Or Haggar, they're both wrestlers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Triple Threat Tag Title Match at Mania then?



Pretty much unless they can get Lita and Trish to join in the fun in under 4 weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey they could have got Zangief.  Or Haggar, they're both wrestlers.



You forgot El Fuerte.... wait you meant big man wrestlers.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You forgot El Fuerte.... wait you meant big man wrestlers.



Well comparing size with Braun

Lol at the "Man who dominated WM for years." about triple H.  The guy has the most amount of losses in Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

Tuxtista


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

So Batista brought out he S.P.E.C.T.R.E Buddies this week going from Drax to his bond villain henchman character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well comparing size with Braun
> 
> Lol at the "Man who dominated WM for years." about triple H.  The guy has the most amount of losses in Wrestlemania.



Well T Hawk and Sodom could also do the job better.  Poor Sodom, stuck only on the Alpha series while the rest make other appearances in the other series.   They afraid story wise he's be hitting on Sakura.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

"Give me what I want"  so how long before that's on a t-shirt.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

that was getting pretty suspect lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

sweet a  no holds barred match


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Someone tell Hunter that No holds barred =/= no DQ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

No holds barred match.  Wonder if Batista will bring in Tiny Lister to reprise his Zeus persona to help out.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

I feel like they could have sold this without the over the top Flair angle.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

This dude Kurt better be retiring


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I feel like they could have sold this without the over the top Flair angle.


Just have HHH attack Batista during the Flair celebration cuz Batista's comment of him never beating him stings him.
Easier and less cringe.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Looks like WWE is moving to put older talent down fast. Idk if that's smart.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2019)

Angle, HHH, Batista, Brock, .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So Angle retires after WM, that's fine.  Though is he going to put over Crews on his way out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Looks like WWE is moving to put older talent down fast. Idk if that's smart.


Kurt's time is done though. He really needs to call it quits. Think of it this way, he had a hell of a match with the Shield at TLC for his age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Crews can't even beat a broken old Angle LMAO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crews can't even beat a broken old Angle LMAO


I mean Crews is Crews of course.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crews can't even beat a broken old Angle LMAO





Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Crews is Crews of course.



Crews jobbing like a pro.  Didn't some of you guys hyped him up when he went to NXT, now look was what's become of him at the hands of Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crews jobbing like a pro.  Didn't some of you guys hyped him up when he went to NXT, now look was what's become of him at the hands of Vince.


I was never into Crews. Just a bigger version of Kofi (happy to be there) Kingston


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Is there something after this match.  I don't think this can last 30 minutes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Roman vs. Drew at Mania then? But I don't want Drew to lose at Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dungeon of Doom doing their worst to Hogan Roman, will he come back from it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Rather see Drew vs Roman at Mania than Corbin to be frank


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

I know no more shield but Dean and Seth didn't go home right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman vs. Drew at Mania then? But I don't want Drew to lose at Mania



He can win the next  PPV match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He can win the next  PPV match


Roman losing on PPV? Cute


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman losing on PPV? Cute



I thought that was what he did during most of 2017 and 2018


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lmao...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crews jobbing like a pro.  Didn't some of you guys hyped him up when he went to NXT, now look was what's become of him at the hands of Vince.


Crews was called up too soon. He never had time to develop a character in NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman losing on PPV? Cute



He lost to Ambrose on a PPV 

and Seth


and....... Brock.....


and............


and......


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He lost to Ambrose on a PPV
> 
> and Seth
> 
> ...



Kevin Owens.  Braun about 500 times in a row  Seamus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean about to go 0-4 to Drew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

This feud of Roman against Corbin, Lashley, and Drew will culminate in the return of the Tower of Doom cage match.  Though Vince will have to bring three other heels and and someone going to have to play Macho Man to Roman's Hogan.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

I meant clean and I was joking anyways.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Why the hell do they have Drew kneel down like he's about to propose to his opponent.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2019)

wwe gonna give Dean every opportunity to injure himself before he goes to a competing company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> wwe gonna give Dean every opportunity to injure himself before he goes to a competing company


Joke's on them. It only makes Dean stronger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kevin Owens.  Braun about 500 times in a row  Seamus




Shame us doesn't count. He's not a good singles guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

also why do they keep teasing Ambrose and HHH?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Renee your husband is in a fight.  Why not help him since you're in 5 feet of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dammit, Renee.... show some concern for your husband.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

did drew Stab Ambrose? 


CzW style?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 11, 2019)

Damn Dean dead


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

FFS I know she's a commentator but Renee doing nothing is the dumbest shit.  At least have her attempt something and Drew just push her away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

lol Dean took another one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

So much for the loving, caring wife.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2019)

Corbin needs a huge title push after WM have him cost Seth the title and insert himself to a triple threat rematch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So much for the loving, caring wife.


Dean needs a divorce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Seriously though, I didn't think they'd do a stabbing segment


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

I wonder how many sponsors are bitching to vince right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder how many sponsors are bitching to vince right now.



Probably guessing Mattel will be the one that'll have a problem.  Not so much from SNICKERS.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2019)

Throw a snickers at Mattel I say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Throw a snickers at Mattel I say.


Mattel you're not you, when you're hungry


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2019)

Lol Renee over the top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol Renee over the top.


Imagine if she had been put through the table?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Imagine if she had been put through the table?



But doesn't WWE want Drew to be a huge heel.  He'll be more over than Strowman when he was feuding with Reigns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But doesn't WWE want Drew to be a huge heel.  He'll be more over than Strowman when he was feuding with Reigns.


The people turning on Renee faster than when people change the channel due to a Ronda promo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2019)

Renee's voice wasn't made for commentary


----------



## God Movement (Mar 12, 2019)

I want you nerds to realise something. Last night, between THE ANIMAL and HHH we saw two stars with charisma. Not like Becky Lynch who looks like she's cosplying a professional wrestler. We're talking about the real deal. Real sad times we are now in. Besides Triple H and Dave, you have maybe Roman and a few others who feel like a big deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2019)

Eh I feel like the oversold though. I don't think even little kids take the Ric Flair thing seriously. Just sell it as an unsettled rivalry and fight lmao.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The people turning on Renee faster than when people change the channel due to a Ronda promo



TBH it's because they have made it part WWE story that they are married (because they really are) and yet she just stands there doing nothing.  No one saying she should get hurt, but running forward and a minor push by drew where she could over sell by being on the ground would have at least been more realistic. Unless they go with frozen in shock, but she made too much noise too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH it's because they have made it part WWE story that they are married (because they really are) and yet she just stands there doing nothing.  No one saying she should get hurt, but running forward and a minor push by drew where she could over sell by being on the ground would have at least been more realistic. Unless they go with frozen in shock, but she made too much noise too.


I get it but honestly not sure now if Dean is staying or going so it wouldn't make sense to invest in Renee.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Honestly not really consider it investment in her.  But could be a means to write her out when Dean goes.  Basically say she banged her head and is leaving too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

But the problem is Renee has a following with the womenz. They'll throw a fit if she's off commentator 

Still yea I think I'd rather see her doing interviews and pre shows. Also bring back Talking Smack


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

I think she did quite well backstage and on talking smack.  Problem is I can never rate a commentator during this era because everyone is being fed scrpits by vince almost as soon as they are saying it.  So she could go elsewhere and do a great job.....

Anyway maybe they should have tried with Beth if they went for a female commentator, she seemed fine outside of vince scripted stuff and a former wrestler will have some actual weight to her words.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Lio walking out of Mania as IC Champ after a Triple Threat with Finn and Lashley?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lio walking out of Mania as IC Champ after a Triple Threat with Finn and Lashley?



If Finn wasn't involved or if Finn not being pinned means he can move to Universal title push against Rollins i would be for it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lio walking out of Mania as IC Champ after a Triple Threat with Finn and Lashley?


Rush gonna fuck around and get the IC title before Braun


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Braun is dead in the water after his breaking of the backstage rules of being late and leaving early.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 12, 2019)

Braun was the guy, but they messed it up. He'll probably tag with that Nicholas kid again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Shane finally being booed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

"I still love you Shane" LMAO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Quiet night tonight on here huh?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2019)

So Shane will be a heel probably for the Fox debut. Weird.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Damn Sanity didn't even get a mention by The Usos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Orton name dropping Dixie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Just got to watch Randy go off and now AJ's turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

dear god what's with the shooting style?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

also AJ tell Randy that his theme song now sucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dear god what's with the shooting style?



Don't mind, really enjoying this exchange.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2019)

Old School promos.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Styles/Orton at Mania should be good.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't mind, really enjoying this exchange.


Just didn't see it coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Nice to know the thirst for Mandy is still going strong from Graves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nice to know the thirst for Mandy is still going strong from Graves.


Lacey gonna be pissed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

So breaking apart Fire and Desire when the women's tag division needs teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So breaking apart Fire and Desire when the women's tag division needs teams.


Mandy getting a massive push after having a massive orgy with Dung and vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Fuck sakes, what's on my TV.  One has too much make up and one needs more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mandy getting a massive push after having a massive orgy with Dung and vince



How, the amount of time it took Bliss to get that hosting spot for WM, was there even time for Mandy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How, the amount of time it took Bliss to get that hosting spot for WM, was there even time for Mandy.


Well Bliss has concussion issues and Mandy doesn't 


They want to ease her back in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Becky bae being great as always


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

God Charlotte's promo is so rip offish that it's lame


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

So when is Ronda going to grace SD with her presence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when is Ronda going to grace SD presence.


When she announces her new movie


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Becky bae being great as always


Find your own. Rennee is available is she not?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when is Ronda going to grace SD presence.



When he baby is about 6 months old and Smackdown is on Fox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Find your own. Rennee is available is she not?


all I said was that she was great 

She is .......and so are her friends


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Find your own. Rennee is available is she not?



Well with that low blow Ambrose took if she needs something she'll have to look elsewhere from Ambrose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well with that low blow Ambrose took if she needs something she'll have to look elsewhere from Ambrose.



I mean Aj's taken more and his wife is still with him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

What's with the character assassination attempts on each other from commentary.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Aj's taken more and his wife is still with him



Well AJ taking it started with Dean when AJ was a Heel.   Both were at it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's with the character assassination attempts on each other from commentary.


It's the WWSE .


World Wrestling Shooting Entertainment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well AJ taking it started with Dean when AJ was a Heel.   Both were at it.




Both should have learned to wear a cup


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Seriously someone as small as Rey shouldn't be pinning joe like that.  Joe could throw him out of the arena with one hand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Joe got pinned now everyone pays. 

Also how long is Truth gong to channel Cena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

I fee sorry for Murphy.  Guy gets compensated with a minor belt while his fiance rides her way to hosting WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

This crowd is even worse than Lafeyette. They look so lazy to do anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Rowan needs to change his finisher.  Not believing that palm slam for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Mustafa Ali jobbing. Good good, that's what you get for getting injured


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

And everyone cheering Mr McMahon again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Vince still getting cheered despite the damages he's done to his own product in these past months.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mustafa Ali jobbing. Good good, that's what you get for getting injured


Not sure anyone repping Dean Ambrose can talk about jobbing 
Don't come after my boy Ali


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not sure anyone repping Dean Ambrose can talk about jobbing
> Don't come after my boy Ali



True , my boy Deano is gonna job his way out of the E 


Well I didn't know he was your boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Is Kofi going corporate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

OH god my heart 

Stop it Vince you bastard!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Holy shit, Vince being vicious.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Kofi is a B+ player talk.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2019)

Lmao crowd aplauding! Applaud harder!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm, me thinks this skit is a shot at Punk at some parts.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

Kofi: What do I need to do.

Vince: Go white.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2019)

Damn man I loved Kofi's promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Welp talk about stacking the odds.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2019)

If Kofi, Becky and Seth come out of Mania as champions then it's going to be up there with some of the good ones just by that. (Let's face it bad matches with right endings tend to feel better for being rated than good matches with bad endings.)

Also McMahon said if Kofi wins he's going to Mania.  He didn't say he's going to face Daniel Bryan for the title at Mania.  So what kind of trickery will he bring when Kofi wins the gauntlet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2019)

Expect Styles, KO, Rey, Ali, and the New Day to play a part in Kofi winning next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 12, 2019)

That kofi segment had me in my feels


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 12, 2019)

The fact that Bryan called Kofi a "B+ Player" man. That's great continuity. Kofi essentially what Bryan was back then but Bryan all warped and shit and now has to face a reflection of who he used to be.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 12, 2019)

Orton and AJ firing them shots on the mic, i like it


----------



## Kuya (Mar 12, 2019)

Zelina's cakes tonight tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah........yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Expect Styles, KO, Rey, Ali, and the New Day to play a part in Kofi winning next week.



After what Samoa Joe did to him, replace Rey with Andrade.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Braun was the guy, but they messed it up. He'll probably tag with that Nicholas kid again.


Braun was never the guy.

He sucks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah........yeah.


What the fuck kinda retro attempt is this?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Zelina's cakes tonight tho


goddayum do they share men too?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2019)

Imagine thinking Braun was ever the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Kofi, Becky and Seth come out of Mania as champions then it's going to be up there with some of the good ones just by that. (Let's face it bad matches with right endings tend to feel better for being rated than good matches with bad endings.)
> 
> Also McMahon said if Kofi wins he's going to Mania.  He didn't say he's going to face Daniel Bryan for the title at Mania.  So what kind of trickery will he bring when Kofi wins the gauntlet?


Kofi gotta face off against the NXT Locker next 




Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine thinking Braun was ever the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Braun was never the guy.
> 
> He sucks.






I liked him


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kofi gotta face off against the NXT Locker next



Considering how Vince views NXT callups it would be Kofi with 5 finishes stored up and NXT locker room jobbing hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Considering how Vince views NXT callups it would be Kofi with 5 finishes stored up and NXT locker room jobbing hard.





but Ricochet and Alester doe


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Ricochet and Alester doe



While true.  What about EC3, Heavy Machinery.  Not sure what they had for Ciampa and Gargano but I doubt Vince was going to be high on them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> While true.  What about EC3, Heavy Machinery.  Not sure what they had for Ciampa and Gargano but I doubt Vince was going to be high on them.


Well EC3 was supposed to get over Ambrose at Mania but Vince and co wanted him to stay so they dropped that put over.

Heavy Machinery , well Vince was just gonna run with the whole 'LOL HE'S FAT!' schtick that his 5 year old brain finds funny.

Ciampa and Gargano potentially could have been tag champs.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ciampa and Gargano potentially could have been tag champs.



That would have worked but only if the second betrayal wasn't planned which it obviously was building to Ciampa/Gargano at Takeover NY.  Lol @ Ciampa trying to betray again but Gargano faking injury returned the favour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That would have worked but only if the second betrayal wasn't planned which it obviously was building to Ciampa/Gargano at Takeover NY.  Lol @ Ciampa trying to betray again but Gargano faking injury returned the favour.



True but I'm pretty sure they would have lost the match either Raw or Smackdown due to Johnny screwing Ciampa somewhere in the defense.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

Just found out two people at my job watch wrestling. They're very quiet about it though. Two things they discussed:

-Rollins obviously a shoe in for the championship.
-Ronda is hard done with the E.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

So looks like Brawn Strowman is replacing Ambrose in the Shield in May


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lmao just read he's going to be an "honorary member"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> lmao just read he's going to be an "honorary member"


Guess that means Ambrose is gone 

Imagine if Dean joins Bullet Club or the Elite?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So looks like Brawn Strowman is replacing Ambrose in the Shield in May


Why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why?


To sell Shield merch.

Plus looks like Ambrose is still leaving.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Just found out two people at my job watch wrestling. They're very quiet about it though. Two things they discussed:
> 
> -Rollins obviously a shoe in for the championship.
> -Ronda is hard done with the E.


people out here more willing to let you know they watch boruto than current wrestling. LOL


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why?


because there is nothing more wwe can figure out what to do with braun on his own. dude has hit his ceiling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> people out here more willing to let you know they watch boruto than current wrestling. LOL


I mean you should be ashamed of watching Boruto still


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

A friend of mine who liked the anime stopped watching lol. He couldn't take the episodes about them and their kids. I have to agree, it's pretty painful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> A friend of mine who liked the anime stopped watching lol. He couldn't take the episodes about them and their kids. I have to agree, it's pretty painful.


 Pretty sure Boruto was meant for the shippers and stuff. Cause when I watch you can tell they have no idea on how to make a new threat or make even the main character likeable.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Boruto was meant for the shippers and stuff. Cause when I watch you can tell they have no idea on how to make a new threat or make even the main character likeable.



It's a total disaster. The manga views keep dropping too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It's a total disaster. The manga views keep dropping too.


It was what I thought it would be, nothing but a cash grab due to how well The Last movie did


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

Yeah I follow it but they needed a completely different strategy. Biweekly releases (hire more assistants if necessary). Also make sure the anime and manga are actually related, even if the anime has to lead the manga instead of the other way around. It's total nonsense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I follow it but they needed a completely different strategy. Biweekly releases (hire more assistants if necessary). Also make sure the anime and manga are actually related, even if the anime has to lead the manga instead of the other way around. It's total nonsense.


That won't work. Due to how strong they made Sasuke and Naruto, there's no way you can write anything that can help create the drama and action you need to have Boruto rise up. 


They need to drop the series


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Boruto was meant for the shippers and stuff. Cause when I watch you can tell they have no idea on how to make a new threat or make even the main character likeable.


Everyone that has watched the anime for boruto tells me he's an unlikable cunt.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That won't work. Due to how strong they made Sasuke and Naruto, there's no way you can write anything that can help create the drama and action you need to have Boruto rise up.
> 
> 
> They need to drop the series



Maybe it would have worked better if they focused on older Naruto taking on Kara. 



[S-A-F] said:


> Everyone that has watched the anime for boruto tells me he's an unlikable cunt.



Yeah he starts off not liking his dad, which I think is the worst possible position to put a new character in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Maybe it would have worked better if they focused on older Naruto taking on Kara.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he starts off not liking his dad, which I think is the worst possible position to put a new character in.



I'm thinking that there should have been some semblance of a new villain in Naruto at the end of the manga to tease a continuation.

That way at least you know they had built long term for the new one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Everyone that has watched the anime for boruto tells me he's an unlikable cunt.


Me personally, he goes from annoying cunt to whiny, to eh still not MC material


Sarada (Sasuke and Sakura's kid) and the other kids are more interesting than him to be frank.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

damn they had one last match


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Maybe it would have worked better if they focused on older Naruto taking on Kara.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he starts off not liking his dad, which I think is the worst possible position to put a new character in.


tbh naruto seems like he'd be a good dad so what beef does boruto have with him? didn't get his xbox on time when all his friends got it?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> damn they had one last match



Speaking of last match, with Angle's being at Mania I had a thought who it should be.  

Angle doing an open challenge much like during Smackdown in early 2000s and the one to answer is John Cena.  Making Angles last match a rematch of Cena's first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of last match, with Angle's being at Mania I had a thought who it should be.
> 
> Angle doing an open challenge much like during Smackdown in early 2000s and the one to answer is John Cena.  Making Angles last match a rematch of Cena's first.




Makes sense. The problem is Joe vs Cena is better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That won't work. Due to how strong they made Sasuke and Naruto, there's no way you can write anything that can help create the drama and action you need to have Boruto rise up.
> 
> 
> They need to drop the series



Those two are nearly god like now but father figure they are not.  Well Naruto comes off more a father to other people than Sasuke, just ask Sarada.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Those two are nearly god like now but father figure they are not.  Well Naruto comes off more a father to other people than Sasuke, just ask Sarada.



Yeah it's weird how Naruto takes on  a father figure role with Sarada but ignores his own kids


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it's weird how Naruto takes on  a father figure role with Sarada but ignores his own kids



Well at least the guy recognizes his own child.   Sakura wanted her guy, she got her guy, now lives like a single parent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well at least the guy recognizes his own child.   Sakura wanted her guy, she got her guy, now lives like a single parent.


True , Sakura learned real fast what it was like to get knocked up by a guy who can get any girl. 

She a dumb Thot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

Just read some post a page or two back.  So Strowman to the Shield then.  So they kill off any momentum they had with the guy by feeding him to Roman, now they are going to have him coat tail ride Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just read some post a page or two back.  So Strowman to the Shield then.  So they kill off any momentum they had with the guy by feeding him to Roman, now they are going to have him coat tail ride Roman.



Vince: It's more like..... HOW DARE YOU LEAVE US AMBROSE?!! YOU'RE REPLACEABLE!! 

Dean:


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Makes sense. The problem is Joe vs Cena is better



Honestly I don't see it being just Joe vs Cena.   Joe pissing off everyone else in the 4 way at fast lane makes it likely going to be 5 or 6 way at mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't see it being just Joe vs Cena.   Joe pissing off everyone else in the 4 way at fast lane makes it likely going to be 5 or 6 way at mania.


Damn.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2019)

Mania might have Fin realising he has a demon form

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Doesn't WM usually start at 3pm pacific time? Wonder what caused them to lose an hour? Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Doesn't WM usually start at 3pm pacific time? Wonder what caused them to lose an hour? Not that I'm complaining.


Probably the fact Vince too old to handle 8 hrs


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't see it being just Joe vs Cena.   Joe pissing off everyone else in the 4 way at fast lane makes it likely going to be 5 or 6 way at mania.


Ladder match for the US Title. 

Joe, Nakamura, Rey, Almas, Truth, Cena, Ziggler, Rusev

How does that sound?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 14, 2019)

Finn Balor not using Demon Mode against Brock is still ridiculous


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Finn Balor not using Demon Mode against Brock is still ridiculous



Balor was going to job no mater what so there was no point in bringing out the Demon for that match. .



[S-A-F] said:


> tbh naruto seems like he'd be a good dad so what beef does boruto have with him? didn't get his xbox on time when all his friends got it?



It's implied that after becoming the Hokage, Naruto becomes the type of person that puts career over family. For example Naruto broke his promise to be at his daughter birthday party by sending a clone in his place and and clone disappears and drops the birthday cake.

Boruto's angry because Naruto let his sister and down and broke his promise as a man.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably the fact Vince too old to handle 8 hrs


heard he was falling asleep halfway during one of the recent manias. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Balor was going to job no mater what so there was no point in bringing out the Demon for that match. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems like being a shonen protag automatically turns you into a trash ass father even if you didn't seem like you'd be one before.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 14, 2019)

Takeover card looks bananas.

Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls Match for the Vacant NXT Championship

Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle for the NXT North American Championship

Pete Dunne ve WALTER for the WWE United Kingdom Championship

Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Belair vs Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai for the NXT Womens Championship

War Raiders vs Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Winners Aleister Black and Ricochet for the NXT Tag Team Championships

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> heard he was falling asleep halfway during one of the recent manias. lol


With how crazy he works, hell yeah the dude would fall asleep . Man needs to learn how to take it easy soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> seems like being a shonen protag automatically turns you into a trash ass father even if you didn't seem like you'd be one before.


That's not true. All Might is a great dad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Balor was going to job no mater what so there was no point in bringing out the Demon for that match. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Boruto decides to cheat thus making him a hypocrite for not being a man 


The fact Naruto embarrassed him in front of everyone was HHH levels of burying


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's not true. All Might is a great dad


Guess I should have said MAIN protag.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

The archetype that all Shonen fathers should inspire to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Guess I should have said MAIN protag.


Deku is Main protag and his dad is All Might.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The archetype that all Shonen fathers should inspire to be.


so be Vince Mcmahon


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Deku is Main protag and his dad is All Might.
> 
> What are you talking about?


Deku ain't a daddy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Deku ain't a daddy.


Well there's a stalker who probably wants to make him one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well there's a stalker who probably wants to make him one.





Toga.... well if he doesn't end up bleeding out to her first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toga.... well if he doesn't end up bleeding out to her first.



Deku should have bled out a long ass time ago. Dude is always busted open


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so be Vince Mcmahon




Well if Vince is Gendo then Roman is Shinji.  

"Roman, get in the fucking ring!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if Vince is Gendo then Roman is Shinji.
> 
> "Roman, get in the fucking ring!"


" B-but dad, I got cancer."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> " B-but dad, I got cancer."



Sadly there is no SEELE to counter Vince.  The original was bought out in the early 00's (WCW) and version 2 killed itself (TNA) by hiring the same people that help sink the original.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly there is no SEELE to counter Vince.  The original was bought out in the early 00's (WCW) and version 2 killed itself (TNA) by hiring the same people that help sink the original.



Maybe Version 3 (AEW) can get the job done?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Deku should have bled out a long ass time ago. Dude is always busted open


Dude blades more than Ric Flair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude blades more than Ric Flair.



that's how Americans entertain


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Takeover card looks bananas.
> 
> Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano 2/3 Falls Match for the Vacant NXT Championship
> 
> ...



I'm going to say one thing about this.

RIP to Dunne's chest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2019)

NJPW struggling to sell tickets for their Dallas show.  The company needed Omega more than they were willing to admit I guess.  Shouldn’t have expanded their North American tour without him extending his contract.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NJPW struggling to sell tickets for their Dallas show.  The company needed Omega more than they were willing to admit I guess.  Shouldn’t have expanded their North American tour without him extending his contract.


Omega is the 3rd or 4th biggest draw in wrestling today, Okada and Tanhashi might crack the top15? He was a huge loss indeed. 

With that being said, nobody cares about NJPW inbetween WK and G1 or BOSJ.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2019)

Ah that's sad to hear.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2019)

What? You mean no one wants to see Jay White?

Shocking. Absolutely shocking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

So.....I wonder if the wrestlers are now worried about going to Saudi after today .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So.....I wonder if the wrestlers are now worried about going to Saudi after today .


Why?  What changed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why?  What changed?


The Islamic massacre in New Zealand.

Some white dude from US went and shot up the church and killed 49 people.

Pretty sure extremists are gonna want heads.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The Islamic massacre in New Zealand.
> 
> Some white dude from US went and shot up the church and killed 49 people.
> 
> Pretty sure extremists are gonna want heads.


Wasn't it a mosque? But yeah fucking awful stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wasn't it a mosque? But yeah fucking awful stuff.


Yeah my bad. I didn't know how to spell Mosque. I need lesson in spelling lol.

Yeah though it's pretty fucked. Plus he states that his goal for doing it is to rip the US apart because they want liberal media to shit on rights so that way a civil war can start again. 

So far, the media  and the people who are left and right are following through his goals.


Shit's fucked dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah my bad. I didn't know how to spell Mosque. I need lesson in spelling lol.
> 
> Yeah though it's pretty fucked. Plus he states that his goal for doing it is to rip the US apart because they want liberal media to shit on rights so that way a civil war can start again.
> 
> ...


the media are puppets, I'm not surprised some generic autistic 4chan shooter is able to manipulate them into doing what he wants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the media are puppets, I'm not surprised some generic autistic 4chan shooter is able to manipulate them into doing what he wants.


also he got people to blame the deaths on Pewdiepie.

Which is the dumbest shit I've seen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2019)

A civil war may be possible.  The two dominant parties have been convincing their constituents that the other side is evil.

It’s hard to compromise with the other side when you keep preaching how evil they are.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 15, 2019)

WCW thought the nWo was evil!


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also he got people to blame the deaths on Pewdiepie.
> 
> Which is the dumbest shit I've seen.


all he had to do is say subscribe to "insert name here" and people would have attacked whoever he mentioned. the fact people are doing exactly what he wanted them to is just pitiful.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2019)

Man, I’m like not into wrestling at all right now.  I feel like deleting all of the wrestlers I follow on social media.  And I feel like canceling my trip to New York in April. WWE has had that poor of a year.  (I think they are to blame for my lack of interest.)


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Man, I’m like not into wrestling at all right now.  I feel like deleting all of the wrestlers I follow on social media.  And I feel like canceling my trip to New York in April. WWE has had that poor of a year.  (I think they are to blame for my lack of interest.)




Do it!


----------



## pat pat (Mar 16, 2019)

if Rollins loses at mania , Lesnar would have buried the WHOLE male roster 
I don't care if you ove Rollin or not, but you can't potentially accept the whole roster being fed to this friend and him keeping a title he doesn't even wants while never showing up. there must be some kind of limit holy shit how stupid is this company? how do you even bury your whole male roster? JE FUCKING SUS


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> how do you even bury your whole male roster? JE FUCKING SUS



Cena during his reign of terror has beaten the whole main roster. 

Besides that, Brock has beaten Rollins before.

Whether anyone wants to admit it or not not, Brock Lensar is the most accomplished and legitimate athlete in wrestling history.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 16, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena during his reign of terror has beaten the whole main roster.
> 
> Besides that, Brock has beaten Rollins before.
> 
> Whether anyone wants to admit it or not not, Brock Lensar is the most accomplished and legitimate athlete in wrestling history.


i
don't
give a darn about how legit he is when he appears two times a year. it is Wrestlemania season , where is he? fuck that
and no Lesnar never beat Rollins actually. and are we gonna assume the Cena reign of terror was a good thing?! also Cena WAS THERE
this stupid excuse of "he is a star" "he is the most blablabla" I am sorry but seems stupid to me, why should you care how legit he is when A) he is never there and B) has the world title which absolutely hurt the raw male roster


----------



## pat pat (Mar 16, 2019)

also rumors of the demon being out to fight Lashley.....
my god what the so 
Finn doesn't use the demon against Lesnar but against fucking Lashley it's ok? in a nonsensical rivalry? 
just kill me already


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i
> 
> and no Lesnar never beat Rollins actually.



Brock has beaten Rollins twice. 

Royal Rumble 2015 Brock pinned Rollins to retain.

Battleground 2015 Rollins lost to Brock by DQ.

Get your facts straight junior.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 16, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock has beaten Rollins twice.
> 
> Royal Rumble 2015 Brock pinned Rollins to retain.
> 
> ...


2015 = triple threat 
battleground = that's not an one on one victory, it was a DQ. he didn't pin him or did a submission. brock never legit beat Rollins in a one on one. period lol that's what most people are talking aout when they say brock never beat Rollins and that's the same reason why I disagree with people saying Rollins already beat Lesnar at mania when he cashed in. no that was not


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2019)

I need enzo resigned


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I need enzo resigned


you're kidding right?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 17, 2019)

The cosplayer in action once again


----------



## pat pat (Mar 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The cosplayer in action once again


She did this like 2 years ago 
It was before her push


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I need enzo resigned



You really want AEW to beat the shit out of Vince. Good guy you.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 17, 2019)

Also when is their damn double or nothing's thing anyway? I am tired of seeing wwe holding back their own talent because they didn't chose them,


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you're kidding right?



No.

Dude was killing it on the mic.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> No.
> 
> Dude was killing it on the mic.


I'd say just watch stand up instead.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> The cosplayer in action once again



2 Years ago and they basically had the entire roster doing it.  You can tell it's old because Becky's hair is darker red now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'd say just watch stand up instead.



the goat put 205 on the map


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2019)

Anyone see good stuff in the news? I haven't seen anything. Used to listen to Cornette also but his YouTube channel is gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2019)

I've been checking out the Cody and Bucks videos on how they're working on AEW.

It's gonna be a tough first year to make any semblance of money unless they really get popular.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2019)

Man lovers his burritos.  Better not show Vince or he'll end any push Big E had because he didn't cover the meal in ketchup.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man lovers his burritos.  Better not show Vince or he'll end any push Big E had because he didn't cover the meal in ketchup.


He'll have him throwing ketchup covered burritos at the crowd.



WhatADrag said:


> the goat put 205 on the map


that is true. no one cared about it again once he left.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2019)

Kofi should beat Bryan at WM

They need to get rid of that retarded looking WWE title


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i
> don't
> give a darn about how legit he is when he appears two times a year. it is Wrestlemania season , where is he? fuck that
> and no Lesnar never beat Rollins actually. and are we gonna assume the Cena reign of terror was a good thing?! also Cena WAS THERE
> this stupid excuse of "he is a star" "he is the most blablabla" I am sorry but seems stupid to me, why should you care how legit he is when A) he is never there and B) has the world title which absolutely hurt the raw male roster


Goddam i would pay good money to get worked like this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I've been checking out the Cody and Bucks videos on how they're working on AEW.
> 
> It's gonna be a tough first year to make any semblance of money unless they really get popular.


Their popularity is declining especially with casual fans like myself. I find myself agreeing with you for some odd reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their popularity is declining especially with casual fans like myself. I find myself agreeing with you for some odd reason.



The reason is the overexposure  from the smarks who want this new company to challenge WWE .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The reason is the overexposure  from the smarks who want this new company to challenge WWE .



This.  Basically I don't think AEW itself has done anything wrong.  But like most things where fans over expose and hype it up to levels that nothing can reach.  With no TV deal on horizon it's going to fizzle out to casuals.  Especially when smarks are pushing it as a WWE killer.

I for one want there to be competition but I am not going to scream how great something is that hasn't happened yet (Unless you count All In)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This.  Basically I don't think AEW itself has done anything wrong.  But like most things where fans over expose and hype it up to levels that nothing can reach.  With no TV deal on horizon it's going to fizzle out to casuals.  Especially when smarks are pushing it as a WWE killer.
> 
> I for one want there to be competition but I am not going to scream how great something is that hasn't happened yet (Unless you count All In)


Same. Like I want to see first what AEW is allowed to do , not do , etc. 

It's kinda like how there's some smarks that actually ruin the wwe marks who are interested in checking out ROH, or NJPW but get soured due to the said smarks shitting on their like .  Instead of just being welcoming to new content, it makes it harder for the people in between to jump ship.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Not a surprise. Not even the Cowboys sell out the stadium


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not a surprise. Not even the Cowboys sell out the stadium



But Jerry's Billion Dollar Playpin must be finance in some way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Jerry's Billion Dollar Playpin must be finance in some way.


Of course.....


by Dallas citizens and his oil business 


Plus by ESPN, FOX


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2019)

Why did WM32 draw so much more?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2019)

the New Daniel Bryan WWE title looks worse than the previous spinner belts. its insulting 

even John's original WWE spinner belt don't look remotely as stupid as this

Kofi should win. fuck Bryan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Guess AJ wants consistency seeing as the dude might retire soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

So Styles's soften the blow to indie supporters that wished for him to leave the E.  That's black hearted man, using a puppy as a damage control shield.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Of course.....
> 
> 
> by Dallas citizens and his oil business
> ...



Not just Dallas, that man has a strangle hold when it comes to football in Texas.  As soon as the original Oilers left Houston he made damn well sure the Cowboys brand spread in that area.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Styles's soften the blow to indie supporters that wished for him to leave the E.  That's black hearted man, using a puppy as a damage control shield.



Well a puppy a day keeps the smarks away


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not just Dallas, that man has a strangle hold when it comes to football in Texas.  As soon as the original Oilers left Houston he made damn well sure the Cowboys brand spread in that area.


Texans trying their hardest but alas they still are the red headed stepchild of Texas


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Styles's soften the blow to indie supporters that wished for him to leave the E.  That's black hearted man, using a puppy as a damage control shield.


Nobody will be dissapointed with him not coming back to the indies, he's done all he could have and has stated repeatedly WWE is the last stop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Well Chicago you better not  start chanting CM Punk. Pretty sure HHH and Steph and Vince gonna go off on us if you do


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

starting off with Bork Laser huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

So starting off Raw with Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Seth actually getting pops in Chi. This crowd is actually gonna be fun.

Take notes Lafeyette


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Vince probably had a mini orgasm to that boo reaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Drew/Brock segment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Hmm, Drew out for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

See that's smart of Rollins. Take out Drew early so he doesn't have to face him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Good opening segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Why is Dana getting a shot at Ronda.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

It better be Sami


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh wow, they finished that quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

please just make this match chaotic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Dana getting a shot at Ronda.


Cause she got beat up to make Ronda look stronk


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Rush is so good on the mic


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

FFS Fuck off Braun


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Could have been anyone exciting but instead its fucking Braun's boring ass. I was actually excited for this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

a short guy calling a short guy a Leprechaun.


Goddammit Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Well Black Narcissist out.  Sadly he doesn't sell like Luger. 

And the Boredom Among Men out as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Could have been anyone exciting but instead its fucking Braun's boring ass. I was actually excited for this.


This match got actually spoiled for me last raw during the commercial break.  My bad for not warning you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Becky commercial >>> this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

dammit Corey, it's Mitchell KissnTitties


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol Finn didn't even get the pin and all the focus goes to Braun. See why I'm tired of this guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Well Lio died for our entertainment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Lio still dead in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol Finn didn't even get the pin and all the focus goes to Braun. See why I'm tired of this guy?


I mean Braun is not even getting a match at mania while finn vs Bobby is gonna happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

So tonight are they going to block the Dana/Ronda match unless a certain amount of people pay $60 to watch her do an arm bar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So tonight are they going to block the Dana/Ronda match unless a certain amount of people pay $60 to watch her do an arm bar.


Nah they're gonna cuck Ronda's husband when they make Dana make out with Ronda


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Lio died for our entertainment.


how young they go.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean Braun is not even getting a match at mania while finn vs Bobby is gonna happen.


Don't be surprised Braun wins the IC Belt at Mania. They'll shove him into the match somehow now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't be surprised Braun wins the IC Belt at Mania. They'll shove him into the match somehow now.


Nah they set up the feud with him vs the SNL guys last week. 

Lame as that shit will be .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

so they finally gonna put up the card


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Buddy Murphy having to be restrain backstage to what's going on stage right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

NY is the greatest city ever though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Well played Elias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Elias getting savage.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Lmao. Wow.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Elias going to job to honky tonk at mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

So Heavy Machinery has become this.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Why is Jose still hired? Why did they play Elias's music after Elias got jumped?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

<wears Cubs shirt
<gets boo'd loudly

Vince there's two baseball teams in this goddamn town. You stupid idiot !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh Shit Jose going to face Elias with his dyed green rasta hair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Vince's hatred of Jerry Reinsdorf is too real


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> <wears Cubs shirt
> <gets boo'd loudly
> 
> Vince there's two baseball teams in this goddamn town. You stupid idiot !



This just proves he couldn't have wrote "You're the Yankees." that punk said to CENA. Cause if he did he'd have punk call cena the Metz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

the conga line is louder than the crowd. LOOOOOOL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This just proves he couldn't have wrote "You're the Yankees." that punk said to CENA. Cause if he did he'd have punk call cena the Metz


Well that and Jerry Reinsdorf (owner of the White Sox) and Vince Mcmahon genuinely hate each other


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

The  majority of this match has been arm drags for some reason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Holy shit make this conga line STFU


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Also Vince needs to hire Leo Kruger even if he is retired. Have him beat down Jose for using his bad gimmick.

Then after months out Jose gets repackaged . 

And I repeat what I said about Honky Tonk going to make Elias job at mania because music gimmick and honky tonk going in HoF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

The most basic of moves done tonight in this match.  Am amazed we didn't see people in the crowd start moving towards the exits.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well that and Jerry Reinsdorf (owner of the White Sox) and Vince Mcmahon genuinely hate each other



What's the cause of the hate?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

so apparently the story of Jerry vs Vince this guy who used to work for Jerry who was a friend of my uncle was that Vince tried to get Jerry to get a bigger arena so they could host WM 14 or 15 .Jerry told him that if they gave him the money for it he'd do it . Vince said this is WM , it's bigger than anything you've hosted. By the way around this time was during the Bulls dynasty, so Jerry laughed and said he'd rather host Halloween Havoc than WM. Vince got pissed told him to f off and hoped he never won another title, but Jerry won three more and a WS title. Vince got pissed that Jerry's "cheapness" cost them a WM in Chicago where the market would have packed the house for it.  He also didn't like how Jerry's Bulls had Dennis Rodman in WCW.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The  majority of this match has been arm drags for some reason.


elias is trash in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What's the cause of the hate?


I just posted it but when they say Chicago hosted is bull, all three of them are at the Rosemont arena in Rosemont Illinois. It's outside the city limits


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Baron Corbin LMAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

So Angle's farewell match is a whimper instead of a bang.  Why Corbin.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Gable no longer glorious?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

BARON CORBIN??? 
jdfromny gonna die from some kind of heat attack!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck Corbin man. Seriously dude should just be backstage help


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> BARON CORBIN???
> jdfromny gonna die from some kind of heat attack!



Yeah, I've seen his tirades on that guy alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Get Renee off of commentary please, I want to kick my TV every time she makes a remark.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Get Renee off of commentary please, I want to kick my TV every time she makes a remark.


well I want that of Corbin but we can't get what we want


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck Corbin man. Seriously dude should just be backstage help


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

That's the face of a man who's happy to be there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Angle really gonna run train on all these midcarders only to lose to Corbin at Mania LMAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Gable doing his best Angle impression by eating it on that sunset flip.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

the day came when people chanted we want Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just peeped the ^ (use bro) with the Hinata poster



I think that's Chyna image drawn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just peeped the ^ (use bro) with the Hinata poster



Gotta represent Chicago's waifu of course


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that's Chyna image drawn.


Why not both ?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gable doing his best Angle impression by eating it on that sunset flip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol not sure what Corey's more obsessed with .....hot women or shitting on Sasha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gotta represent Chicago's waifu of course



City with taste.  Though what would have happen if it were Sakura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> City with taste.  Though what would have happen if it were Sakura.


I'd have gone full Stone cold on Michael Cole beat down on that guy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Corbin being left out to dry by the Revival.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Shippuden Temari >>>>>> Your Fav


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm sorry but I don't want to see fatass Nia and boring Tamina in a match at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shippuden Temari >>>>>> Your Fav


I'll defend my waifu but you sure did put up a tough challenger. Temari's legs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shippuden Temari >>>>>> Your Fav



Boruto Temari is what parenting is done right in that series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Holy shit, Bayley taller than Beth.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Eh they could have done a better match than Corbin vs. Angle. Not one cares about that. But I guess they invested in Corbin the entire year so it makes sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow, Boss and Hug pulling a heel like promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Piss break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Nia on the mic. Quick change the channel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

An injured Nattie chases away a healthy Tamina.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, Nia on the mic. Quick change the channel.


I already did


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Mojo bringing in the NWO again.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shippuden Temari >>>>>> Your Fav


I rather fuck the granny pawg who constantly stays looking 30.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Mojo vs Mirror at Mania.  Match of the night.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricochet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

fuck that women's segment almost killed the crowd . 


Ricochet for the rescue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I rather fuck the granny pawg who constantly stays looking 30.



Anko got the short end of the stick in the Naruto series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mojo vs Mirror at Mania.  Match of the night.


Mojo vs Broom vs Mirror vs Shovel since Vince wants multi wrestler matches


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anko got the short end of the stick in the Naruto series.


to think orochimaru wanted her body at one point.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Mojo vs Mirror vs Dean vs TV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I rather fuck the granny pawg who constantly stays looking 30.


Unless she turns 60 while you do it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mojo vs Broom vs Mirror vs Shovel since Vince wants multi wrestler matches



No, HHH must final face Broom in his fated match in a shovel on a pole stipulation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Mojo vs Mirror vs Dean vs TV


why must you hurt me this way?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


man tomorrow review is gonna be glorious! ahahhahahahha baron is getting absolutely buried!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No, HHH must final face Broom in his fated match in a shovel on a pole stipulation.



Well I guess I could accept that as the ME at next year's Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

How in the hell was this allowed to happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Unless she turns 60 while you do it


she'd have to be completely exhausted and dying to do that and I doubt many can do that to the slug princess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How in the hell was this allowed to happen.


She probably couldn't get no D , not even from Might Gai


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> she'd have to be completely exhausted and dying to do that and I doubt many can do that to the slug princess.


Well she's a hell of a lot older now. Plus she isn't around as much so we don't know if she gets exhausted faster than before.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well I guess I could accept that as the ME at next year's Mania



Going to have to.  Almost a safe bet Vince will ruin Roman's return within six months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to have to.  Almost a safe bet Vince will ruin Roman's return within six months.


No Shield to save him this time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

That  Ricochet being Ricochet


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

am I the only one that think them getting drew thrown in the mix with Lesnar s to actually make him kinda legit ? 
hope he buries Oman and become. a legit heel


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well she's a hell of a lot older now. Plus she isn't around as much so we don't know if she gets exhausted faster than before.


If she didn't revert during all that fighting in the war she ain't gonna do it while riding some dick!


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

ricochet....
that doesn't even make sense anymore , has he got some kind of reactor in his ass?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Mahal now enhancement talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> If she didn't revert during all that fighting in the war she ain't gonna do it while riding some dick!


Well during war she had to maintain concentration so she needed to keep up her appearance so the people didn't see her.

If she's riding dick, the pleasure could actually get her to lose focus 

So it's possible you might end up seeing old granny riding dick after she orgasms


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mahal now enhancement talent.


He got his title win. That's about where he should be .....along with Corbin


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

baron is getting killed by jdfromny tomorrow , Renee young is getting some too with her stupid comments


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well during war she had to maintain concentration so she needed to keep up her appearance so the people didn't see her.
> 
> If she's riding dick, the pleasure could actually get her to lose focus
> 
> So it's possible you might end up seeing old granny riding dick after she orgasms


tsunade is too experienced for that to happen.  
now sakura in 30 years on the other hand when she jumps sasuke...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> tsunade is too experienced for that to happen.
> now sakura in 30 years on the other hand when she jumps sasuke...


but she doesn't seem like she's done anyone since her 'boyfriend' 

I mean I guess she might have trained with the Raikage so you might be right


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Mahal about to call AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Mahal about to call AEW.



And get hung up on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Mahal about to call AEW.




Cody: Who?

Mahal: The Mahaj Raja . You know ....former WWE champ

Cody: Sorry we were waiting for a call from another former champ who's been a Grand slam winner

Mahal: Oh . I promise to do the cleaning if you hire me  

Cody: Ok


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but she doesn't seem like she's done anyone since her 'boyfriend'
> 
> I mean I guess she might have trained with the Raikage so you might be right


naruto is fucked up when you realize raikage probably hit but not jiraya.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Dana got them dick sucking lips.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> naruto is fucked up when you realize raikage probably hit but not jiraya.


don't do this to me bro


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol what was the point of this


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Travis Browne should be arrested.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't do this to me bro


I didn't do it, kishi did.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Is he under a developmental contract?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

I believe that this guy gets laid before Dana puts up a believable match.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol what was the point of this



Sacrificing someone who is never on and jobbers dressed as security.

Though I can't take her husband seriously at all.  Anyone bald but with a large beard are completely compensating.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sacrificing someone who is never on and jobbers dressed as security.
> 
> Though I can't take her husband seriously at all.  Anyone bald but with a large beard are completely compensating.


Big Show
HHH


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I believe that this guy gets laid before Dana puts up a believable match.


welp he did get to make out with misato in EoE.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Big Show
> HHH



For Big show his compesating for all the turns for having one thing that's consistant.
For hunter his compensating is that being corporate he had to cut off his hair so he's growing a beard in place of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> welp he did get to make out with misato in EoE.



Getting kiss and being promised experience puss doesn't count of getting laid.  Plus the asshole chose deconstruction instead of returning.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

ronda fucking ripped her fucking head! god!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I didn't do it, kishi did.


Kishi a bigger NTR fan than Vince


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Getting kiss and being promised experience puss doesn't count of getting laid.  Plus the asshole chose deconstruction instead of returning.


she promised him some 30 year old pie(and offered him some in an episode), that's already more than most anime male characters get offered. 

Of course he picked resetting it all, Shinji is a grade A pussy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Crews wins and .......  well on to the next skit/match.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2019)

Angle is a Turtle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> she promised him some 30 year old pie(and offered him some in an episode), that's already more than most anime male characters get offered.
> 
> Of course he picked resetting it all, Shinji is a grade A pussy.


there's an anime where a male mc does have sex  and turns out that girl's mom married his dad


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol angle look like the Kool aid man with that shirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Batista seems like he's all tired  from work.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> there's an anime where a male mc does have sex  and turns out that girl's mom married his dad


this sounds wild. anime does whatever it can to promote some form of i*c*st.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Series may be considered an EVA clone but the MC at least get's the girl in the LNs and not in EVAs spin off What if series.




So Batista in his Bond villain get up.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Lmao Battista and that nosering


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

With Gunn back at Marvel, Batista's Drax a made man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this sounds wild. anime does whatever it can to promote some form of i*c*st.


True. Also his crush was his sensei who turns out she's the older sister of the girl he had sex with. 

Even after their parents get married, the dude still bangs them


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True. Also his crush was his sensei who turns out she's the older sister of the girl he had sex with.
> 
> Even after their parents get married, the dude still bangs them


the family that fucks together, stays together?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2019)

Braun already "brokered" Alexa, this is just a courtesy call from her to make sure her WM hosting job goes without a hit.   Poor Murphy though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Braun already "brokered" Alexa, this is just a courtesy call from her to make sure her WM hosting job goes without a hit.   Poor Murphy though.



I mean EC3 probably got a taste as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

So Drew gonna lose to Roman at Mania?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Drew gonna lose to Roman at Mania?



If it isn't no DQ then the match should end with both basically killing each other.  Drew is too good to lose, we know Roman isn't going to lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If it isn't no DQ then the match should end with both basically killing each other.  Drew is too good to lose, we know Roman isn't going to lose.


Yeah hopefully it is a DQ match.


Honestly this Mania needs some hardcore matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

man this match is kinda meh. Just get the show over with


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

the amount of commercial break on raw is unacceptable! I can barely watch the match wtf is this?!


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> man this match is kinda meh. Just get the show over with


well apparently they fthink having drew do one million rest hold is good so...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Lmao that cringe commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

fuck what a boring ending. Brock just needs to go get dropped in UFC already


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2019)

Hopefully only three more weeks of Bork dark age


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 18, 2019)

Corbin should win at WM and win the title from Rollins on the next ppv

We need a fresh breathe of air. Let these heels be champions. 

Corbin as UC champ
while a heel Kofi as WWE champ

Do it!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

Drew doing what he said he'd do and demolish The SHIELD.
Solo Drew >>>> Drew as Corbin's lackey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

wwe doesn't know how to book 
rollins is winning at mania , that's literally a spoiler they throw here , when does Lesnar even bother to distract his opponent ? wtf was this? drew doesn't even look good with this , he was getting his ass kicked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Corbin should win at WM and win the title from Rollins on the next ppv
> 
> We need a fresh breathe of air. Let these heels be champions.
> 
> ...



In all the years you've trolled, this was as garbage a troll as Corbin's wrestling career


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Drew doing what he said he'd do and demolish The SHIELD.
> Solo Drew >>>> Drew as Corbin's lackey


 for now?! IDC because there are high chances they are doing this to feed him to Roman. But now if he beats Roman at mania in a dominating fashion?! Now you talking man as of now he just won because brock became magically scared or Rollins.....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> for now?! IDC because there are high chances they are doing this to feed him to Roman. But now if he beats Roman at mania in a dominating fashion?! Now you talking man as of now he just won because brock became magically scared or Rollins.....


Brock ain't scared of Rollins. He's fucking with Rollins cuz Rollins is being a punk. This whole "champ distracts his #1 contender and their opponent sneaks the win" is a trope that's been around for decades. Why you acting like its some revolutionary thing now?
Fact is Seth couldn't lose this clean and Drew couldn't lose at all tonight. I'd personally have gone with a DQ finish but who cares. At the end of the day Drew will boast that he took out Seth and Dean and nobody will give a shit that he won dirty.
And yes Drew does need to beat Roman at Mania. Roman can afford the loss, Drew can't. So I expect Vince to be smart. Have Drew win dirty if he has to.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Brock ain't scared of Rollins. He's fucking with Rollins cuz Rollins is being a punk.


 Sorry but for Brock standard getting out of the ring when his opponent actually show up to confront him is being scared sorry. Its brock , he doesn't do that unless you are undertaker ( and he was scared of taker) the way they told it in the ring looked like that. 





> This whole "champ distracts his #1 contender and their opponent sneaks the win" is a trope that's been around for decades. Why you acting like its some revolutionary thing now?


 You are answering your question it's old boring and lazy way to do that. It's not revolutionary it's stupid because it makes the baby face looks stupid and retarded. 


> Fact is Seth couldn't lose this clean and Drew couldn't lose at all tonight. I'd personally have gone with a DQ finish but who cares. At the end of the day Drew will boast that he took out Seth and Dean and nobody will give a shit that he won dirty.


 This idea that heel have to win dirty that wwe does is also another boring thing. And that's not the worst, the worst is it just ends like that. No beating post match, no trying to threaten Lesnar because he did what he did. From what I got his intention isn't just to win but actually to destroy them , so why isn't he assaulting Rollins and just "being happy" with just a win? 


> And yes Drew does need to beat Roman at Mania. Roman can afford the loss, Drew can't. So I expect Vince to be smart. Have Drew win dirty if he has to.


 "expect Vince to be smart" when it comes to Vince no I am not believing in this in the slightest way. That's why I am ranting because I literally see wwe doing all this so they can feed him to Roman. I can absolutely see then doing that. The ideal would be for him to give roman a cena vs brock style of a beating but that ain't happening anytime soon under Vince so welp.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In all the years you've trolled, this was as garbage a troll as Corbin's wrestling career



The fck?? Are you not tired of all these old timers? Ffs Kofi has been with this shit for 11yrs and now its his time to get over especially when everybody’s all behind him. Its like DB’s monumental push with the yes movement. It will be an epic swerve and Kofi turns heel the next Smackdown just because nobody supported him after all these years because we’re all hypocrites

Corbin is the most hated character in the roster now even worse than Ciampa. Giving him a title reign with good booking not a chicken shit heel has potential. All he has to do now is keep that momentum going and just win a big match, like retiring Kurt Angle. For good! And then he can take the belt from Lesnar or Rollins. It doesn’t matter.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

I agree that a fresh face is needed. But I cant stand Corbin or Drew sadly. Id prefer to see someone else get a surprise push.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> The fck?? Are you not tired of all these old timers? Ffs Kofi has been with this shit for 11yrs and now its his time to get over especially when everybody’s all behind him. Its like DB’s monumental push with the yes movement. It will be an epic swerve and Kofi turns heel the next Smackdown just because nobody supported him after all these years because we’re all hypocrites
> 
> Corbin is the most hated character in the roster now even worse than Ciampa. Giving him a title reign with good booking not a chicken shit heel has potential. All he has to do now is keep that momentum going and just win a big match, like retiring Kurt Angle. For good! And then he can take the belt from Lesnar or Rollins. It doesn’t matter.


Corbin is at a point where nothing he does will make people care other for him to leave. He's got go away heat. Drew is the one you should be saying this about.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Heard he said his goodbyes to Chicago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2019)

I read that Angle’s retirement opponent is Baron Corbin.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

yeah wtf  .


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Corbin is at a point where nothing he does will make people care other for him to leave. He's got go away heat. Drew is the one you should be saying this about.



but Drew has been cursed with his accent lol there's no way Vince would give him any chance of a major push


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> but Drew has been cursed with his accent lol there's no way Vince would give him any chance of a major push


Believe in the Drew


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Believe in the Drew



i wanted too but look at what Vince did to him in the past and look at what Vince did to Braun and Kofi


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I read that Angle’s retirement opponent is Baron Corbin.



its all part of the plan. Corbin gonna be UC champ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanted too but look at what Vince did to him in the past and look at what Vince did to Braun and Kofi


Kofi is fine though. Its the same story he used for DB .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i wanted too but look at what Vince did to him in the past and look at what Vince did to Braun and Kofi



Braun screwed Braun by being an idiot behind the scenes.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 19, 2019)

This Wrestlemania Card


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2019)

Drew is another flop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Braun screwed Braun by being an idiot behind the scenes.


Didn't help that he botched that promo with Brock so tremendously that Vince lost all faith in the big guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

@Shirker tell them how Jerry hates Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so apparently the story of Jerry vs Vince this guy who used to work for Jerry who was a friend of my uncle was that Vince tried to get Jerry to get a bigger arena so they could host WM 14 or 15 .Jerry told him that if they gave him the money for it he'd do it . Vince said this is WM , it's bigger than anything you've hosted. By the way around this time was during the Bulls dynasty, so Jerry laughed and said he'd rather host Halloween Havoc than WM. Vince got pissed told him to f off and hoped he never won another title, but Jerry won three more and a WS title. Vince got pissed that Jerry's "cheapness" cost them a WM in Chicago where the market would have packed the house for it.  He also didn't like how Jerry's Bulls had Dennis Rodman in WCW.



This kills me cause I don't want to go through 3 hr traffic to Ohare Airport for Survivor Series


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Didn't help that he botched that promo with Brock so tremendously that Vince lost all faith in the big guy



How does Braun botch his own promos.  They're basically all a different way of saying "You're gonna git dese ands!"

Also maybe I should start merging posts when people post 2+ times in a row  << >>


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How does Braun botch his own promos.  They're basically all a different way of saying "You're gonna git dese ands!"
> 
> Also maybe I should start merging posts when people post 2+ times in a row  << >>



Go for it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias i can’t rave about Drew when he comes out to no reaction.  Corbin of all people gets a better heel reaction than McIntyre.  That’s a fucking fact.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> What he do? I've not heard much.



One of the long standing rules in Wrestling was that no matter where you are on the show you arrived early and left long after the show, post show and dark match stuff finished.  Braun just as he was about to get his push in the build up to face Lesnar was basically arriving late and leaving early.  Basically showing no fucks to how the rules have been for wrestlers since before Flair put on a pair of wrestling boots.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias i can’t rave about Drew when he comes out to no reaction.  Corbin of all people gets a better heel reaction than McIntyre.  That’s a fucking fact.


Even Rollins and Brock comes out to barely a peep with how dead most the crowds are nowadays.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2019)

Not meticuloualy adhering to the stringent and archaic nature of wrestling's bogus ass "culture" doesn't really strike me as a huge offense. That said, I'm no wrestler.

Showing up late for work is pretty damn rude tho. Good thing the show isn't internally structured in a way that's worth a god damn anyway, so all it really does is annoy people rather than actually disrupting anything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2019)

I never even liked Drew. Dude has a lot of hype for no record sheet of great moments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Honestly, odd to see Miz aas a face in a feud.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2019)

Name a memorable Drew feud, match, promo, anything.

The guy looks like a million bucks and he can talk.  But no one cares.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

It's going to be odd if they keep Miz a face and DB a heel should they start feuding against each other again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Face Miz is weird but he can make it work


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Man still has the mic skills.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2019)

Honestly, while they're both pretty good in their current roles, their face/heel switch does trigger the fuck out me, entirely because of the fact by its nature it made all the heat generating shit he said during their fued in the past 100% correct, thus retroactively fucking it up.

People complain that WWE cant made faces, but I legit think they're worse at making heels.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Name a memorable Drew feud, match, promo, anything.
> 
> The guy looks like a million bucks and he can talk.  But no one cares.




Dudes be like, 

"he made himself on Impact."

I don't even remember any top moments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Sasha and Bayley out...... to face the Iconics.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

These harpies are here


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Just get to Kofi already


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2019)

The Ionics are iconic at making me flip the channel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Iconics on the mic...


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

This is Eva Marie all over again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

The fuck is Lacey doing out now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

LMAO


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Lol what's Rey doing with Eddie's son


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

The Women's Tag Team belts as of this moment.

Holy shit, Rey's son bigger than him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Women's Tag Team belts as of this moment.
> 
> Holy shit, Rey's son bigger than him.


More proof he's Uncle Eddie's son.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

crowd booing the Corbin vs Angle match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

While Jericho is at another company, KO taking talk show host duties.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> While Jericho is at another company, KO taking talk show host duties.


The Man about to give KO the rub.



..........


...........


...........
*Spoiler*: __ 



I know what I did


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd booing the Corbin vs Angle match



Trying to convince us Angle had a "Choice" of talent to pick from, Corbin was it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

People were flipping the bird


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

KO saying they all talk a big game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

KO vs Sami >>> Charlotte vs any of her former friends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Owens trying to start shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

So Becky's leg is fine now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> KO vs Sami >>> Charlotte vs any of her former friends


That Battleground Match is still top fucking tier


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Owens giving the crowd what they want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Owens giving the crowd what they want.


He should become the new People's champ . 

KO vs Rock winner becomes People's champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Being a security guard at the WWE mean's your the WWE women's bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Becky's leg is fine now?



WWE logic = ADD.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose
Fucking (WWE) 2016 MOTY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Being a security guard at the WWE mean's your the WWE women's bitch.



What's wrong with that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> Fucking (WWE) 2016 MOTY


I just wish they had gotten a better build like how ROH did it for them


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just wish they had gotten a better build like how ROH did it for them


Yeah. The build was still decent. KO and Zayn fucking ending each other during all those title matches and the MITB match. And imagine that. A grudge match where 1 party tries to kill the other from the get go instead of fucking locking up. So so good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Bryan's Heel promos are so good because he tells the truth but with a tinge of delusion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah. The build was still decent. KO and Zayn fucking ending each other during all those title matches and the MITB match. And imagine that. A grudge match where 1 party tries to kill the other from the get go instead of fucking locking up. So so good.



It's just I can't help but look back on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Kofi starting off against the Bar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 19, 2019)

I just realized there has been no Asuka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I just realized there has been no Asuka


She's facing off against Mandy  vs Sonya


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I just realized there has been no Asuka


RAW Women's Title getting more air time on SD than SD Women's Title. Fucking tragic. Should just have done Charlotte v. Asuka 2 FFS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> RAW Women's Title getting more air time on SD than SD Women's Title. Fucking tragic. Should just have done Charlotte v. Asuka 2 FFS



Have to, WWE needs to justify the amount of money spent on signing Ronda by making damn sure she's takes top billing in anything from the women's division.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Really enjoying how the number of people watching Kofi keeps increasing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Just a reminder that the current WWE creative now includes Jarrett, Abyss, and DUtt from TNA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Cesaro showing once again why he should be in consideration for singles gold but you know....... the accent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Damn even Byron don't think Kofi will win


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

lol at the AEW shirt wearing guy at the front trying to shill a radio station.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Rowan DQed but just out to end Kofi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Kofi vs. Orton gonna be the last match. It comes full circle


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Asking Joe to have mercy.

Joe doesn't know the meaning of the word mercy.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Nikki Cross out back, no sanity around......... All kinds of wrong.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nikki Cross out back, no sanity around......... All kinds of wrong.


Usos don't have a Tag feud for Mania and neither does Asuka. Easy fixes but gotta shill the RAW match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Jesus, Joe having a field day with Kofi right now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Joe is fuming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Wow, an attempted Muscle Buster.

So Orton out to solidify his spot as the eternal heel.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, an attempted Muscle Buster.
> 
> So Orton out to solidify his spot as the eternal heel.



Kofi wants to be a legend, he has to get by the killer.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

FULL CIRCLE


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

At least Orton is last.  Gives Kofi about 30 minutes rest before he gets to the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

lol and I was just about to say poor Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

"Stupid"


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

I wonder what kind of Swerve Vince will bring out tonight or begining next week's smackdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

He got him but he was too gassed to get the pin


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Just imagine the crowd and the internet if Vince came out and said "Kofi pal, I said you'd have a match at mania, but I have to tell you it won't be for World title.  You have to listen to what I say.  That's because I already have someone in mind to face Bryan and that is."  Then Cena's music comes on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just imagine the crowd and the internet if Vince came out and said "Kofi pal, I said you'd have a match at mania, but I have to tell you it won't be for World title.  You have to listen to what I say.  That's because I already have someone in mind to face Bryan and that is."  Then Cena's music comes on.



The stadium they are in will be burned to the ground and a street riot would start.... not for Cena vs DB but for Angle vs Corbin being allowed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

HE WON


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Hmm, so Kofi pulls out the win.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Vince pls


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Orton's hand was on and under the rope.  Pin shouldn't count (If WWE had any kind of continuity)


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

VINCE PLEASE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Vince finally getting boos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Vince coming in to shit on the festivities.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

damn so close Kofi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

So close


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

That SoS was a self DDT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

We was robbed boys


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2019)

Bullshit. And hey may not actually wrestle at WM either since they showed them fight.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Ok time for New day nation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We was robbed boys




We need a CM Punk  leaving the company so DB can be chant moment for Kofi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

The Planet's Champ shouldering the hopes and dreams of it's people just ended Kofi's.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Kofi is still going to win the title at Mania, it's just we have 2 more smackdowns to get it done and Vince feels the need to draw out the story line for somereason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi is still going to win the title at Mania, it's just we have 2 more smackdowns to get it done and Vince feels the need to draw out the story line for somereason.


Next week will probably be a locker room revolt where all the Faces protest or something and then Vince will eventually cave


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Kofi could also .....sellout


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kofi could also .....sellout



Already did.


Also has anyone here ever tasted that cereal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Already did.
> 
> 
> Also has anyone here ever tasted that cereal.


I mean suit wearing , no video game playing , Vince ass kisser , and spits on the New Day type of heel


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Already did.
> 
> 
> Also has anyone here ever tasted that cereal.


I remember hearing they tasted more bland than the non marshmellows in lucky charms.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean suit wearing , no video game playing , Vince ass kisser , and spits on the New Day type of heel



Dressed up like this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dressed up like this?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2019)

I knew that DB thing was gonna happen. 

It gives DB even bigger heat, but we basically wasted our time watching SD. Plus all of those dudes lost for nothing. 

Should have let Kofi come out victorious going into Mania with a lot of momentum,


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2019)

Paige gonna ride Kofi’s dick when he wins the title...all the while New Day watches


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Paige gonna ride Kofi’s dick when he wins the title...all the while New Day watches


Woods the one with the camera now?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I agree that a fresh face is needed. But I cant stand Corbin or Drew sadly. Id prefer to see someone else get a surprise push.


Drew is fine man, its just that they booked him in unnecessary stupid shit and paired him with people like Corbin. As of now he kick the whole shield , at mania the perfect scenario is for Roman to bury him right? He should give Roman a b4ock vs cena at summerslam-tier beating , that would absolutely propose him as the most dominant mothercucker right behind Lesnar


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Rhodes trying to  copyright old WCW PPV names.

I'm surprised someone else didn't do that lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Even Rollins and Brock comes out to barely a peep with how dead most the crowds are nowadays.


The building was exploding during their segment in the opening man , and Rollins is constantly cheered. 
The problem with drew is the way they book him. Its 50 50 booking , he needs to be a brutal mothercucker, not be paired with cornin. That's why he should beat Roman at mania


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2019)

So a small indi wrestling show is happening near me in a few months.  They are advertising Carlito.  Wonder if I should go just out of curiosity sake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So a small indi wrestling show is happening near me in a few months.  They are advertising Carlito.  Wonder if I should go just out of curiosity sake.



I think you should. I had a lot of fun at one of TNA's events in Long Island lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So a small indi wrestling show is happening near me in a few months.  They are advertising Carlito.  Wonder if I should go just out of curiosity sake.


Do et


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2019)

Like hell he wouldn't take their calls if they were to try to contact the guy.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Why block their numbers immediately? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2019)

Enzo full of shit as always.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2019)

@Raiden nah I think the locker would want him gone as soon as he returned. He'd either get his ass beat or the wrestlers would complain about him on twitter


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Raiden nah I think the locker would want him gone as soon as he returned. He'd either get his ass beat or the wrestlers would complain about him on twitter



True.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2019)

I hate Instagram but even big ole John thinks Corbin is trash


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)

Baron might kind of look like that guy if he ate cheeseburgers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2019)

> Detroit police have released body camera footage from the February 13 arrest of SmackDown Tag Team Champion Jimmy Uso, as seen above.
> 
> As noted before,  was driving their car down the wrong way of a one-way street in downtown Detroit when the two were pulled over at 10:22pm that night.. Police noted that their 2018 Dodge Journey reeked of alcohol.
> 
> ...








whelp this looks bad


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Like hell he wouldn't take their calls if they were to try to contact the guy.



Enzo thinks he's got Nash/Hall cred when they jumped ship to WCW when in reality he has less cred than Gillberg.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hate Instagram but even big ole John thinks Corbin is trash



John giving Corbin the rub


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Woods the one with the camera now?



..and commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Enzo thinks he's got Nash/Hall cred when they jumped ship to WCW when in reality he has less cred than Gillberg.


Im dead


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Im dead



That's twice in 24 hours.  Anymore and I'll have to rename myself to Drew McIntyre out of how many times you've reacted as dead from my posts with the name Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Kuya


----------



## pat pat (Mar 21, 2019)

i am the only one not being on the Kofi bandwagon thing? like I don't know the guy just doesn't look like wwe champ material to me, but heh shit like mahal held a world title so.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am the only one not being on the Kofi bandwagon thing? like I don't know the guy just doesn't look like wwe champ material to me, but heh shit like mahal held a world title so.....



ANYONE BUT ROMAN


----------



## pat pat (Mar 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> ANYONE BUT ROMAN


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am the only one not being on the Kofi bandwagon thing? like I don't know the guy just doesn't look like wwe champ material to me, but heh shit like mahal held a world title so.....



I'm down for it because it's at least different.

They'll have to find ways to maintain interest once/if he actually wins. And that's a big problem with wrestling, hence why Vince tries to not give fans what they want as long as possible.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2019)

So Cody has been busy trying to get trademarks on WCW events that Dusty had a hand in creating as well as Four Horsemen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2019)

but Cody is not even close to Four Horsemen tier. hope someone else other him use that stable


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> but Cody is not even close to Four Horsemen tier. hope someone else other him use that stable



Supposedly they have Arn Anderson with them now and he's also behind it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Cody has been busy trying to get trademarks on WCW events that Dusty had a hand in creating as well as Four Horsemen.


won't that mean those events will have to leave the dubba dubba E network?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

Becky Bae getting the ESPN push.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Raiden nah I think the locker would want him gone as soon as he returned. He'd either get his ass beat or the wrestlers would complain about him on twitter


As if any of those pussies in the locker room have been in a real fight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As if any of those pussies in the locker room have been in a real fight?



If they had Sin cara , who has been, then yeah but otherwise you're right.

They'll just complain


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

So Seth , Roman , Ronda are all getting shipped off to Smackdown in the future 


Joe, DB, Kofi might be on Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If they had Sin cara , who has been, then yeah but otherwise you're right.
> 
> They'll just complain



Ah the original Sin Cara. Heard of his temper in the back and was he around when Enzo and Cass were introduced to the main roster.

Sadly the masked ones contributions to the company were sneakers colored after him and a two pack with Scooby Doo.  At least that Hanna Barbara cartoon made him look good. Probably one of the few times of his career where Botch Cara didn't apply.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah the original Sin Cara. Heard of his temper in the back and was he around when Enzo and Cass were introduced to the main roster.
> 
> Sadly the masked ones contributions to the company were sneakers colored after him and a two pack with Scooby Doo.  At least that Hanna Barbara cartoon made him look good. Probably one of the few times of his career where Botch Cara didn't apply.


It's actually the Sin Cara of now who's said to be able to whoop people's asses.  

I hate Scooby Doo for selling for Sin Jobber


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Seth , Roman , Ronda are all getting shipped off to Smackdown in the future
> 
> 
> Joe, DB, Kofi might be on Raw



Gotta get those eyes viewing the moved product.  Plus didn't Fox demand named talent for SD when it aired.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gotta get those eyes viewing the moved product.  Plus didn't Fox demand named talent for SD when it aired.


Yep. That's kinda why they want Ronda badly on Fox.

Also it's actual Fox channel, not FS1  so they're back on broadcasting channel. That's kinda why they're suggesting making Smackdown TV-14


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's actually the Sin Cara of now who's said to be able to whoop people's asses.
> 
> I hate Scooby Doo for selling for Sin Jobber



Come on man, probably one of his better selling merch that wasn't a mask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Come on man, probably one of his better selling merch that wasn't a mask.


I can take Scooby jobbing to Cena. 


but to Sin Jobber? You damn sellout dog!!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Seth , Roman , Ronda are all getting shipped off to Smackdown in the future
> 
> 
> Joe, DB, Kofi might be on Raw



Seth and Roman need to be on different shows. 

Keep Seth on Raw and bring AJ, Bryan, New day(cause Kofi).  Add that you have Balor there, you have a solid 5 to build around.

Give Brock his marching orders while at it or just keep him as someone to fight without the title around for big PPVs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth and Roman need to be on different shows.
> 
> Keep Seth on Raw and bring AJ, Bryan, New day(cause Kofi).  Add that you have Balor there, you have a solid 5 to build around.
> 
> Give Brock his marching orders while at it or just keep him as someone to fight without the title around for big PPVs.


Fox wanted the Shield and Ronda on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can take Scooby jobbing to Cena.
> 
> 
> but to Sin Jobber? You damn sellout dog!!



Well at least the Undertaker, Steph, and HHH(to an extent) were not involved in that cartoon........ oh wait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well at least the Undertaker, Steph, and HHH(to an extent) were not involved in that cartoon........ oh wait.


Well can't be any worse than being aligned to wrestle Joey Ryan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well can't be any worse than being aligned to wrestle Joey Ryan



Well didn't one of AEW's founders sell to that man's genitals in the past.  Hopefully it doesn't hurt the starting company's credibility.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fox wanted the Shield and Ronda on Smackdown.



I guess but Dean is gone.  Yeah Ronda I knew about for months just going to be difficult to have her on TV if she's pregnant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well didn't one of AEW's founders sell to that man's genitals in the past.  Hopefully it doesn't hurt the starting company's credibility.


I worry that Ambrose will be next to sell it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I guess but Dean is gone.  Yeah Ronda I knew about for months just going to be difficult to have her on TV if she's pregnant


I like your idea better though. Seth and Roman need to have some space for now .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I like your idea better though. Seth and Roman need to have some space for now .



Agreed.  I know they're best buds (like kliq close.) but keeping them apart also takes away the whole "They're keeping seth down for Roman." argument.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Agreed.  I know they're best buds (like kliq close.) but keeping them apart also takes away the whole "They're keeping seth down for Roman." argument.


Yeah one little mess up and people will be back to booing Roman again. Raw needs Joe to win the title so this way Reigns and Joe can go at it which I think could be a great feud if Vince stops holding back .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2019)

I say end the brand split and find some other way to differentiate the shows. Whats the point of having drawn out feuds and the same people on every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I say end the brand split and find some other way to differentiate the shows. Whats the point of having drawn out feuds and the same people on every week.



Would love to see this happen but since the shows will be on two different networks, they are not that kine of sharing talent and would prefer a set roster for each.    Plus this is WWE creative you are going to put faith into creating roles, skits, story lines, ect for a very vast roster and as of current if they are not part of the chosen ones then they are just treading water at the moment.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah one little mess up and people will be back to booing Roman again. Raw needs Joe to win the title so this way Reigns and Joe can go at it which I think could be a great feud if Vince stops holding back .



Honestly I don't think Roman should hold the main title of either brand for a year or two.  Remissions are funny things and could end up like last time if relapse occurs which is likely for any cancer in first year or two of remission. 

Ic/US title feud with if he wins does open challenge is fine since if the worst happens he can drop it quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I don't think Roman should hold the main title of either brand for a year or two.  Remissions are funny things and could end up like last time if relapse occurs which is likely for any cancer in first year or two of remission.
> 
> Ic/US title feud with if he wins does open challenge is fine since if the worst happens he can drop it quickly.



Can I tell you that i had this weird ass thing happen where I thought I saw Wrestletalk have a a title of one of their videos or what I thought I saw was of Roman dying. I'm sure it was me tripping out cause it was early in the morning but damn if that didn't throw me off today


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can I tell you that i had this weird ass thing happen where I thought I saw Wrestletalk have a a title of one of their videos or what I thought I saw was of Roman dying. I'm sure it was me tripping out cause it was early in the morning but damn if that didn't throw me off today



Must have been tripping because I've never seen them do one of those.  Even in a what if.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well didn't one of AEW's founders sell to that man's genitals in the past.  Hopefully it doesn't hurt the starting company's credibility.


  I doubt that man lol 
you think they will sell their new company saying "hey one of our poster boy got disked slap by Joe ryannnn?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2019)

Roster is too damn big to end the brand split. It would just be the same people now on 2 shows instead of one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Must have been tripping because I've never seen them do one of those.  Even in a what if.


Yea thats kinda what I thought too. Really weird thing .


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2019)

Superman said:


> Roster is too damn big to end the brand split. It would just be the same people now on 2 shows instead of one.



easy. fire roman, rollins, corbin, new day, brock lesnar, bailey, nia jax, tamina and vince mcmahon


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Mar 22, 2019)

Wwe is a terrible company 
These fuckers don't deserve their roster , or even their history. It was never a swerve they REALLY wanted to make angle retire in a fight against Corbin they will change it because of the backlash 
Fuck Vince really


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 22, 2019)

Angle can barely lift his arms above his waist, what does it matter who he faces? It's not like we're losing out on a potential 5* classic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2019)

So I'm gonna miss that old tower from WWE Headquarters


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2019)

Did you guys see the ticket prices on Ticketmaster. WTfffffff



To be fair I did look up best seats.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2019)

Pricey.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Did you guys see the ticket prices on Ticketmaster. WTfffffff
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I did look up best seats.


This doesn’t totally apply to me because my net worth is over $1m.  But imagine having a budget.  Am I going to buy a $6k ticket to a wrestling show or am I going to buy Resident Evil 2 for 50 bucks? I think the choice is clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This doesn’t totally apply to me because my net worth is over $1m.  But imagine having a budget.  Am I going to buy a $6k ticket to a wrestling show or am I going to buy Resident Evil 2 for 50 bucks? I think the choice is clear.



Can i ask for your donation? Pls?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2019)

No that money is locked into the Rukia retirement plan.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This doesn’t totally apply to me because* my net worth is over $1m*.  But imagine having a budget.  Am I going to buy a $6k ticket to a wrestling show or am I going to buy Resident Evil 2 for 50 bucks? I think the choice is clear.


 can I have a donation please?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> can I have a donation please?


I don’t blame you for asking for one.  I have the same conversation with my parents all the time.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t blame you for asking for one.  I have the same conversation with my parents all the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2019)

wtf is rukia's job?!?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2019)

Rukia parents have to be like 90 considering he's 60.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> wtf is rukia's job?!?


 law lol 
when you choose your job well in the law shit, you can become one hell of a fucking deal lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> law lol
> when you choose your job well in the law shit, you can become one hell of a fucking deal lol


I remember my grandfather tried pushing law on me but I would have just ended up a Saul Goodman.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I remember my grandfather tried pushing law on me but I would have just ended up a Saul Goodman.


you failed!!  
you should have joined the law crew with me , @Rukia and @Raiden


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2019)

Not everyone destined to do the same thing.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

*spits on whatadrag


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you failed!!
> you should have joined the law crew with me , @Rukia and @Raiden


law is boring af.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2019)

do you cater to snitches, rukia?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> *spits on whatadrag


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2019)

90s HBK just really didn't give a darn about anything.  Real life heel back then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 90s HBK just really didn't give a darn about anything.  Real life heel back then.


The charisma that man had before becoming jesus HBK is legendary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 90s HBK just really didn't give a darn about anything.  Real life heel back then.


especially not about The Rock's family


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

So The Rock was throwing nice words for Vince Russo. 

In b4 Meltzer and Cornette's veins explode, bros


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Holy shit this guy's reasoning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit this guy's reasoning.


In Enzo's mind: Oh look at me I'm da baws. I'd have been a bigger legend than rock and Austin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In Enzo's mind: Oh look at me I'm da baws. I'd have been a bigger legend than rock and Austin



$2500 ticket and no repercussions for your actions.   Isn't the guy now banned from WWE events.  And what was his attendance number for his rap show the next day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> $2500 ticket and no repercussions for your actions.   Isn't the guy now banned from WWE events.  And what was his attendance number for his rap show the next day.



I heard it was pretty bad


----------



## pat pat (Mar 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 90s HBK just really didn't give a darn about anything.  Real life heel back then.


 most guys were just jealous of him , calling him gay but the truth is he was banging more women a week than all those incels in the past.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> most guys were just jealous of him , calling him gay but the truth is he was banging more women a week than all those incels in the past.


Yeah no. Dude was the biggest prick in the locker. If shit didn't go his way he'd say "I lost my smile." 




That's why people like The Rock and Brett Hart don't like Shawn.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no. Dude was the biggest prick in the locker. If shit didn't go his way he'd say "I lost my smile."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

HBK was everything reign of terror Triple H was but worse.  AT least Triple H lost at times.  HBK was all about running away, pretending to be injured because he knew vince would allow it.  Simply because Vince crapped his pants at the thought of HBK running to WCW with Hall and Nash.

Honestly Vince should have worked with Brett around allowing him to stay at an agreed pay until Mania where he'd drop to Austin.  Keep HBK out of the loop completely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This.
> 
> HBK was everything reign of terror Triple H was but worse.  AT least Triple H lost at times.  HBK was all about running away, pretending to be injured because he knew vince would allow it.  Simply because Vince crapped his pants at the thought of HBK running to WCW with Hall and Nash.
> 
> Honestly Vince should have worked with Brett around allowing him to stay at an agreed pay until Mania where he'd drop to Austin.  Keep HBK out of the loop completely.



Shawn's a great talent but the fact he was constantly pulling strings for himself was the reason he  fucked over many . That's why Austin went to bat for the Rock when Hunter and Shawn didn't want Rocky to me with Austin. 


That's why Rock nowadays seems to throw a ton of  love for Austin. I still wonder why the hell they haven't done a buddy cop movie


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

"HBK was everything reign of terror Triple H was but worse"

I done seen it all


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> "HBK was everything reign of terror Triple H was but worse"
> 
> I done seen it all



It was so bad that Taker threatened to beat him to a pulp if he didn't job to austin.  His hands were already taped up ready.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was so bad that Taker threatened to beat him to a pulp if he didn't job to austin.  His hands were already taped up ready.


Attitude Era was about to die thanks to Shawn's ego


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Attitude Era was about to die thanks to Shawn's ego



Shawn's injury I think was blessing in disguise for both parties.  Firstly it caused HBK to clean up hard to the point he wasn't going to end up dead by 2005 and it allowed Austin and Rock + others to rise up when HBK could have kept them down.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2019)

Call it what you want but at least hbk was putting on good matches and classics during his main event run while HHH just stunk up the ring and pissed all the fans off more than ever before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Call it what you want but at least hbk was putting on good matches and classics during his main event run while HHH just stunk up the ring and pissed all the fans off more than ever before.



I mean there's no justification for the shit HBK did to Rock's family.

Both Hunter and HBK were racist pieces of shit who tried throw weight around , and because of that, they have to watch Austin and Rock over shadow everything they ever did. 

HHH at least is learning that he needs to stop being a piece of shit, HBK  may as well  but not sure .


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was so bad that Taker threatened to beat him to a pulp if he didn't job to austin.  His hands were already taped up ready.


HHH
-degraded Booker T racially and beat him at mania
-took the title away from Orton weeks after he beat Beniot
-beat CM Punk literally months after his rise of fame against Cena at MITB
-had the company sue one of the video game companies for having him get beat up in a commercial
-Beat Sting for no god damn reason

Idk man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH
> -degraded Booker T racially and beat him at mania
> -took the title away from Orton weeks after he beat Beniot
> -beat CM Punk literally months after his rise of fame against Cena at MITB
> ...


I see your this and counter


HBK

-Let HHH take all the heat for the curtain call
-Talked shit about Rock's family
- Walked out every chance from losing to Bret
- Was about to kill Attitude Era 
- Was doing drugs


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH
> -degraded Booker T racially and beat him at mania
> -took the title away from Orton weeks after he beat Beniot
> -beat CM Punk literally months after his rise of fame against Cena at MITB
> ...



HBK

Degraded the rock racially and refused to even face the guy. 
Refused multiple times to drop the title to Bret when Bret was promised to get his win back at the next mania.
Screwed Vader out of the title.
His petulance screwed Tatanka's push (He refused to drop the IC title to Tatanka), mostly because of ego and because of Tatanka's legit native american heritage.
Fucked Sunny which got Candido (her husband) fired and other HBK actions almost drove him to suicide.
Threatened to not drop the title to Austin at mania to the point Taker had to threaten to beat the living shit out of him.
Was fucking dangerous in the ring because of the drugs.
Sting was basically a walking cripple anyway and he lost because DX basically beat him down.  That mostly shows HHH as weak.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> HBK
> 
> Degraded the rock racially and refused to even face the guy.
> Refused multiple times to drop the title to Bret when Bret was promised to get his win back at the next mania.
> ...



None of that is really sounding like a reign of terror to me.
Most of that stuff just sounds like HBK being an asshole because at the end of the day he put over Austin.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Most of that stuff just sounds like HBK being an asshole because at the end of the day he put over Austin.



Cause Taker straight up Told HBK he better put Austin or he would have whooped his ass.

Jim Cornette confirmed this that Taker had his hands taped up in gorilla potion and was watching the WM14 main event to make sure HBK put Stone Cold over clean. 

HBK was the original WWE diva.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Cause Taker straight up Told HBK he better put Austin or he would have whooped his ass.
> 
> Jim Cornette confirmed this that Taker had his hands taped up in gorilla potion and was watching the WM14 main event to make sure HBK put Stone Cold over clean.
> 
> HBK was the original WWE diva.


But he put him over clean.

Prime terror HHH would have convinced Vince it would be the right move for him to keep the title and not put over Austin.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2019)

HBK's back was fucked up at the time and he was on his way out anyway.

Not to mention was a piss poor draw as world champion when WCW started to kick Vince's ass on a consistent basis.

Hell, where did you think The Nose learned his politicking from?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no. Dude was the biggest prick in the locker. If shit didn't go his way he'd say "I lost my smile."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that 
I am talking about the crowd not the talents. Everyone inside knew shawn was an absolute prick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I know that
> I am talking about the crowd not the talents. Everyone inside knew shawn was an absolute prick


Why would the crowd be jealous? Unless you're talking about the guys then.I sorta get you.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why would the crowd be jealous? Unless you're talking about the guys then.I sorta get you.


i am talking about the guys. my dad actually talked to me about how 100% of the male audience couldn't stand him because women would go nuts when he made an appearance 
but backstage he was one of the worst human being in existence tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2019)

Imagine being a 4/10 worker and you’re allowed to hold down an entire generation of superior workers because you’re fucking the owner’s daughter. You’re also responsible for like the three worst WM main events ever. You also booked an angle where racism triumphs. 

But now that you’ve run an average minor league wrestling promotion, everyone will forgive you for the last twenty years of being a completely unentertaining no quad wrestler who did nothing but knee related moves and hit people with your surrogate sledgehammer penis.

Whatta world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine being a 4/10 worker and you’re allowed to hold down an entire generation of superior workers because you’re fucking the owner’s daughter. You’re also responsible for like the three worst WM main events ever. You also booked an angle where racism triumphs.
> 
> But now that you’ve run an average minor league wrestling promotion, everyone will forgive you for the last twenty years of being a completely unentertaining no quad wrestler who did nothing but knee related moves and hit people with your surrogate sledgehammer penis.
> 
> Whatta world.



Ok I'm legit curious, besides Booker and Jericho who else did Hunter held back?

Plus if you want to go that route, you're excusing Shawn's dickness because he was a top ten worker. Whatta world indeed


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

I heard Cody is buying the four horsemen trademark
imagine dean coming as Jon moxley coming back to wrestling and reforming one of the most iconic group in history and actually being successful , being a huge star putting on classic with the like of omega , pentagon and hangman page 
would wwe finally look dumb? I mean how many time is a talent they treated like shit gonna leave , and become a larger than life character? Kenny Omega , Cody , doc gallows etc?

ps : from what I have seen from the real Ambrose , friend is charismatic as hell and a beat on the mic, even stone cold mentioned that in their podcast but wwe always wants him to be "just that weird guy" he has a very great potential


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

At the end of the day Shawn and HBK were fucking dick weeds. Both were entitled babies who ruined a lot of careers.

Also I can't believe you guys don't bring up what Hunter did to Chyna


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I heard Cody is being the four horsemen trademark
> imagine dean coming as Jon moxley coming back to wrestling and reforming one of the most iconic group in history and actually being successful , being a huge star putting on classic with the like of omega , pentagon and hangman page
> would wwe finally look dumb? I mean how many time is a talent they treated like shit gonna leave , and become a larger than life character? Kenny Omega , Cody , doc gallows etc?


I want my Jimmy Havoc vs Jon Moxley death match doe


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want my Jimmy Havoc vs Jon Moxley death match doe


jimmy havoc did sign with aew but I doubt they will do those kind of czw thing , it won't be that extreme. and unfortunately when they get Ambrose , I don't see him doing anything but main event with the Jericho and omega, maybe have one or two programs with jimmy...but I really don't see him in that category. havoc is a mid card
also an actual charismatic dude reforming the 4 horsemen >>>>>> a death match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> jimmy havoc did sign with aew but I doubt they will do those kind of czw thing , it won't be that extreme. and unfortunately when they get Ambrose , I don't see him doing anything but main event with the Jericho and omega, maybe have one or two programs with jimmy...but I really don't see him in that category. havoc is a mid card
> also an actual charismatic dude reforming the 4 horsemen >>>>>> a death match



Pretty sure Ambrose has said he wants to do another death match some day 

AEW might do it only as a one time thing


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> At the end of the day Shawn and HBK were fucking dick weeds. Both were entitled babies who ruined a lot of careers.
> 
> Also I can't believe you guys don't bring up what Hunter did to Chyna


be Chyna 
get punished because your husbo betrayed you and succumbed to the sexual rage of Stephany....she literally got punished for being cheated....


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure Ambrose has said he wants to do another death match some day
> 
> AEW might do it only as a one time thing


i hate death matches! it's hard to watch, also they will actually be on tv, so I don't think those kind of content will be fit ( I hope )
also since they announced all in 2 in Chicago and fight for the fallen that means the leaks of all their events was actually true and them going on TNT/TBS on October too 
that would be huge, in two years they did more than cornette , Heyman and Jarrett reunited 
I think most people really can't understand why most Ambrose fans are so much marks for moxley, that was like his peak as a character, making the entrances with cowboy hat and cigarette, plus cutting those ridiculously good promos to the point even stone cold was a fan  even in the shield he was so alpha male!
fuck wwe really


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i hate death matches! it's hard to watch, also they will actually be on tv, so I don't think those kind of content will be fit ( I hope )
> also since they announced all in 2 in Chicago and fight for the fallen that means the leaks of all their events was actually true and them going on TNT/TBS on October too
> that would be huge, in two years they did more than cornette , Heyman and Jarrett reunited



Too gruesome for you?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too gruesome for you?


too violent actually! seeing how Renee reacted to that pencil in the eye drew did to him , I hope she never watches his old matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> too violent actually! seeing how Renee reacted to that pencil in the eye drew did to him , I hope she never watches his old matches



She'll have to see the new one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok I'm legit curious, besides Booker and Jericho who else did Hunter held back?



Let’s see...

Orton, Sheamus, RVD, Kane, CM Punk, Rikishi, Umaga, Bubba Ray, Hurricane, Eddie Guerrero, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Sting, Scott Steiner, Test, Owen Hart, Zack Ryder, Kurt Angle, the entire Spirit Squad, Ken Shamrock, Mark Henry, Eugene, Christy Hemme, Jeff Hardy, and Chyna.

And that’s just off the top of my head.

Let’s not even pretend he put over Seth or Roman when he dominated 99% of their feud and match and both came out of the feud looking even worse than when they started.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok I'm legit curious, besides Booker and Jericho who else did Hunter held back?
> 
> Plus if you want to go that route, you're excusing Shawn's dickness because he was a top ten worker. Whatta world indeed


Two years ago HHH literally beat all of his nxt darlings to win for team raw at survivor series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Let’s see...
> 
> Orton, Sheamus, RVD, Kane, CM Punk, Rikishi, Umaga, Bubba Ray, Hurricane, Eddie Guerrero, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Sting, Scott Steiner, Test, Owen Hart, Zack Ryder, Kurt Angle, the entire Spirit Squad, Ken Shamrock, Mark Henry, Eugene, Christy Hemme, Jeff Hardy, and Chyna.
> 
> ...


Orton? Wasn't he the chosen guy from Hunter's group?

Sheamus won the title though. Real early in his career.

Kane kinda lost momentum after he dropped the belt to Austin.

Rikishi never should have been in the ME . I did it for the Rock was dumb as hell.

Eddie wasn't on Raw though was he? 

Sting was Vince sticking it to WCW one last time though.


Yeah Test was fucked up for sure. 


Wait he held down Owen? Since when? 


Ken Shamrock I know for sure Vince got bored of him.


Otherwise yeah that's a shit ton of people but some of their circumstances can be also attributed to  Vince too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Two years ago HHH literally beat all of his nxt darlings to win for team raw at survivor series



Wasn't that Vince booking it though?

You know how Vince likes to make NXT guys look like shit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Orton beat Beniot and hhh won the title like 2 weeks later.

And then hhh beat Orton in the main event at mania

Didn't dx put an end to legacy?

Hhh always got the best of Orton in the grand scheme of things


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok I'm legit curious, besides Booker and Jericho who else did Hunter held back?




Adam Copeland.

HHH has been  a vocal critic about Edge for years. 

Go back in time when Edge first cashed in MITB on Cena. He said on Talk is Jericho, that Vince was the main person in creative that was behind him that Edge could get over as a heel champion. Even if it was only for 3 weeks. The main person against Edge being champion was the same person that was campaigning to wrestle Cena at WM22. Guess who that is?

Fast forward to the Daniel Bryan push. Nose cuts a promo and said that Edge or Jericho were the face of the company, WCW would have won the Monday Night wars.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Adam Copeland.
> 
> HHH has been  a vocal critic about Edge for years.
> 
> ...



Damn definitely didn't know about this one 


After Eddie died I took a long break from WWE  so I wasn't caught up on some of these moments.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Like the Monday night wars would have been a W for wwe if he wasn't the leader of the pack


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

I remember Jeff hardy hot main event run in the mid 2000s.

Hhh got some wins off him n edge


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

classic HHH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Well the evidence is legit. HHH is the worst 


Still then , let me change the idea of what me and Nemesis are saying.



We're both saying that HBK seems to get a lot of leeway for being a big ole prick while Hunter gets constantly thrown back at his face and that it needs to be both of them getting hell for their dumbass ways.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Hbk was a dick in the 90s nobody is denying that. 

We just don't care

It's like we cherish those moments more than anything 

Dude was a beast in the ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2019)

HBK was a dick but in the end he put over Sid and Stone Cold huge. All his shit was mostly off camera being a dick to women and Bret Hart shit.

Bret was always around to neutralize him. HHH has had free reign since Rock and Stone Cold left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Hbk was a dick in the 90s nobody is denying that.
> 
> We just don't care
> 
> ...


but that's what I'm talking about.  As ghost pointed out how people are willing to forgive Hunter for the NXT stuff, I'm pointing out it's hypocritical that you are willing to ignore the shit HBK did cause he was a good wrestler.

I am a big fan of Austin but shit if I don't recognize the dude's scum for beating his wife .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HBK was a dick but in the end he put over Sid and Stone Cold huge. All his shit was mostly off camera being a dick to women and Bret Hart shit.
> 
> Bret was always around to neutralize him. HHH has had free reign since Rock and Stone Cold left.


I guess the free reign thing was bad but can you imagine if Shawn had the same leverage as Hunter did in the 2000s?

He'd probably do the exact same thing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2019)

Shawn would’ve eventually died from a cocaine overdose tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Shawn would’ve eventually died from a cocaine overdose tho



Oh shit this is dark


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

AJ  vs Angle Tuesday


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Apparently wwe have no intention to actually change the angle/Corbin match
Also have you guys seen the preview for raw? My God no seth no brock no Becky no Batista,  the main fighters aren't there. Instead ? A program with drew and fucking Roman and Ronda rouse cringed.
If drew doesn't go over Roman it makes not only him look like a geek but also dean and seth


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Orton beat Beniot and hhh won the title like 2 weeks later.
> 
> And then hhh beat Orton in the main event at mania
> 
> ...



On my personal list, I would add that he somehow found a way to make himself a face(ish) against the Undertaker within the last year. In that match where it was him and Michaels vs. Taker and Kane. Taker was always a fan favorite..how did that happen lmao.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> On my personal list, I would add that he somehow found a way to make himself a face(ish) against the Undertaker within the last year. In that match where it was him and Michaels vs. Taker and Kane. Taker was always a fan favorite..how did that happen lmao.


be happy he didn't break the streak actually lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> On my personal list, I would add that he somehow found a way to make himself a face(ish) against the Undertaker within the last year. In that match where it was him and Michaels vs. Taker and Kane. Taker was always a fan favorite..how did that happen lmao.




And put up worst match of the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2019)

Well HHH did have a good match in his new reform


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2019)

Fuck off. HHH is easily top 5 of WWE. He put in work when everyone else were either injured, dead or having fun being mid carders. HHH carried the company for years when no one had the balls to do it but himself. 

HHH is more entertaining than most of the Raw roster. Those knees, facebusters, atomic drops and rest spot leg holds were legendary. He even finished a match with a busted knee too. 

Show your fucking respect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

What's this I'm reading in the past page.   Why is there a debate between two certified Divas as being the most despicable in their prime.  Both the Bitch Made Kid and Triple Rapes are equal in my eyes in what they did in their primes but they're princesses compared to the true queen of politicking that is known as Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's this I'm reading in the past page.   Why is there a debate between two certified Divas as being the most despicable in their prime.  Both the Bitch Made Kid and Triple Rapes are equal in my eyes in what they did in their primes but they're princesses compared to the true queen of politicking that is known as Hulk Hogan.



Ok I think we can all agree with this when compared to Hogan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2019)

Neither Nose nor HBK can say there the biggest drawing star in wrestling history.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2019)

Gotta love how Hogan didn't put over either HBK or HHH. ROFL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Gotta love how Hogan didn't put over either HBK or HHH. ROFL



The master is not going to let the students surpass him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

One of the most character protected and convoluted matches that Hogan had a hand in.   This may have gotten Hogan's trust for Sullivan but at the cost of the Four Housemen and Dungeon of Doom's credibility.  It also made poor Savage look like he was riding Hogan's coattails in that match despite being the one selling the punishment.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

If Roman and Cena wrestled the top 9 heels in WWE, I would expect them to win easily too. :blu


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The master is not going to let the students surpass him.


"that doesn't work for me, brother!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Roman and Cena wrestled the top 9 heels in WWE, I would expect them to win easily too. :blu



Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if the WWE brought back the Tower of Doom match just for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Nikki Bella is retiring .



Fuck yes!!!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

You can look but you can’t touch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nikki Bella is retiring .
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck yes!!!



But with the Bellas gone who's going to lead women't division in botches..... oh wait that keys to that kingdom was passed down to Nia Jax, nvm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But with the Bellas gone who's going to lead women't division in botches..... oh wait that keys to that kingdom was passed down to Nia Jax, nvm.


Now if only we could hire a hunter looking for a wild hippo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You can look but you can’t touch.


Thats what Brie said to Daniel when Nikki moved in


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But with the Bellas gone who's going to lead women't division in botches..... oh wait that keys to that kingdom was passed down to Nia Jax, nvm.


Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke, Sasha Banks.  Lots of good candidates.

Nia is tops though atm.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose.  Dodgers revenge starts Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Leaving this here.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2019)

leaving this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> leaving this here



He did it for the Rock, now he's doing it for the King.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke, Sasha Banks.  Lots of good candidates.
> 
> Nia is tops though atm.


that sarah logan chick, the iconics etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Leaving this here.


vintage machoman.com gonna take  stepanie from hhh and having her scream the slim jim catchphrase.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2019)

Undertaker texted big show a pic of his nuts:



Lmao I could have happily existed not knowing that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Botcha Banks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

So it's official Hart Foundation (Bret and Anvil) are going into HOF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

So it's official..... Raw women's title is the ME at Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

Basically the two worst secrets of this year WM weekend got confirmed.  If they have Becky win at the end it'll have the crowd go home happy


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>


I hope that tag match is pre show bound.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Main event can only have a happy ending if Becky sits on Ronda's face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Basically the two worst secrets of this year WM weekend got confirmed.  If they have Becky win at the end it'll have the crowd go home happy


What if Charlotte wins?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I hope that tag match is pre show bound.



Hopefully so but high chances are the men's Raw and SD tag titles are going to end up pre-show bound.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

18 matches in 8 hours


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> 18 matches in 8 hours



Fuck sakes, will the crowd have anything left for the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, will the crowd have anything left for the main event.


Nope. You also factor in segments from Elias, alexa , possible Undertaker and that may go further than 8 hours


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope. You also factor in segments from Elias, alexa , possible Undertaker and that may go further than 8 hours



What in the hell is Vince thinking.  Holy shit, the show better be worth the damn time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What in the hell is Vince thinking.  Holy shit, the show better be worth the damn time.



I feel bad for the casuals who will drop like flies and leave before they could pop for Becky.

This type of show is for masochists and for those who are way too obsessed with wrasslin or E.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel bad for the casuals who will drop like flies and leave before they could pop for Becky.
> 
> This type of show is for masochists and for those who are way too obsessed with wrasslin or E.



Woe be us then since we'll probably be watching the entire thing.  I don't know if I'll have enough snark left in me to post for all the matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Woe be us then since we'll probably be watching the entire thing.  I don't know if I'll have enough snark left in me to post for all the matches.


I'll try to watch all of it for you guys . 


We're gonna need the quips if Becky gets fucked over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll try to watch all of it for you guys .
> 
> 
> We're gonna need the quips if Becky gets fucked over.



After the marathon of a show she better win or there's going to be rioting in the streets.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> After the marathon of a show she better win or there's going to be rioting in the streets.


@Lord Trollbias  will lead the charge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias  will lead the charge



Heh, I'm guessing if Becky loses then JD from NY will be on suicide watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I'm guessing if Becky loses then JD from NY will be on suicide watch.



If charlotte wins, I'm going back in time and stopping Rick from getting her mom pregnant


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, I'm guessing if Becky loses then JD from NY will be on suicide watch.


As much as I loathe JD even him being on suicide watch is not even close to making Becky not winning appealing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As much as I loathe JD even him being on suicide watch is not even close to making Becky not winning appealing.



Dean should kick the shit out of Vince if Becky loses


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Eight freaking hours.  The only comfort from that is to the ones streaming the event will be in the comfort of their own place, with a fridge and bathroom in near area and not have to share it with a large amount of people.  And also not have to take out bank loan just to buy food.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eight freaking hours.  The only comfort from that is to the ones streaming the event will be in the comfort of their own place, with a fridge and bathroom in near area and not have to share it with a large amount of people.  And also not have to take out bank loan just to buy food.


the toilets at this years WM is gonna be so stopped up. dudes gonna cave in and piss and shit on the floor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the toilets at this years WM is gonna be so stopped up. dudes gonna cave in and piss and shit on the floor.



Theme of the build up to the event I say.  And I'm going to guess the WWE will flub the attendance numbers as well to make their stockholders happy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the toilets at this years WM is gonna be so stopped up. dudes gonna cave in and piss and shit on the floor.


during the aj vs orton match the lights flicker off and we get a video of Bray Wyatt arising from the toilets


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Theme of the build up to the event I say.  And I'm going to guess the WWE will flub the attendance numbers as well to make their stockholders happy.


Imaging holding your piss in for 8 hours so you don't miss HHH getting one of his wins back from Batista.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Imaging holding your piss in for 8 hours so you don't miss HHH getting one of his wins back from Batista.



Why would anybody want to subject themselves to that torture.   You know the theme of that match is going to be ring rust, with one talent having suspect quads and pecks and the other just there for an easy payday.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why would anybody want to subject themselves to that torture.   You know the theme of that match is going to be ring rust, with one talent having suspect quads and pecks and the other just there for an easy payday.


wanna bet hhh goes for a 3rd time with ripping his quads during this match? dudes gonna fuck around and start looking like prof X soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> during the aj vs orton match the lights flicker off and we get a video of Bray Wyatt arising from the toilets


bray covered in shit comes to the ring and shoots projectiles of piss and shit at aj styles and orton.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What if Charlotte wins?



We RIOT  shit post each other about it for a day until the next raw and we end up shit posting what happens there.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2019)

Will be watching RAW on and off tonight. listening to a 1L law prep course online .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eight freaking hours.  The only comfort from that is to the ones streaming the event will be in the comfort of their own place, with a fridge and bathroom in near area and not have to share it with a large amount of people.  And also not have to take out bank loan just to buy food.


Thats why I'm happy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Let's see who's starting off Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Two weeks to go before WM35, well one Raw show to build up since historically the go home shows have been shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Nooooo , Rhonda gonna speak


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Ronda opening up the show. 

Anyway, eight hours of WM is going to kill any crowd reaction for the main event,  Vince you sick bastard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Beat the clock, the fuck why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

is the crowd booing the ME? 


hahahahaha Ronda botched again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

The person that did Ronda's eyeliner needs to be fired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

How many fucking mic drops is this woman going to do.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2019)

Segment a clusterfuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah...gonna go play more Sekiro. Not interested in seeing all 3 of the Riott Squad jobbed out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The person that did Ronda's eyeliner needs to be fired.



I'm pretty sure it's Ronda's husband doing the eyeliner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Vince and Dunn must be super triggered by the heavy Irish accent of Becky's


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

what's the point of this beat the clock challenge?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Nah seriously fuck whoever inserted Charlotte into this feud. It completely ruined it's momentum.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what's the point of this beat the clock challenge?


to make the three look strong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

For a minute, I though Logan was going to sit on Ronda's face.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Renee, your commentary is making this cluster fuck of a segment riveting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

is it just me or is Charlotte sloppier than usual?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee, your commentary is making this cluster fuck of a segment riveting.



Poor Renee. She was actually a decent commentator on NXT but now she's been turned on due to Vince feeding her lame lines and her not ready for the main commentary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Morgan sitting on Becky's face with that attempted pin.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2019)

This beat the clock was messy but at least they showed match variation lmao.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is it just me or is Charlotte sloppier than usual?



Did one of her boobs pop out of her top or something, because I can hardly imagine Charlotte being even sloppier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Riot Squad now the new Job Squad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Morgan sitting on Becky's face with that attempted pin.


Probably the best spot of the night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Did one of her boobs pop out of her top or something, because I can hardly imagine Charlotte being even sloppier.



Nah it was when she was entering the ring she  botched a kick towards Ruby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Balor in a handicap match.... again.   And come WM 35 he cheapens the Demon gimmick when facing Lashley when he could have brought that out against Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Comparing Kofi's hell to a  handicap match 


I shun you Cole!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Balor vs. Lashley and Mahal in a battle to see who is the blandest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh, Mahal to eat the pin tonight.  But honestly, fucking Jinder in involved in this garbage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

the clusterfuck of commentary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Also, why isn't Strowman in jail right now after the child abuse he administer to Rush last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, why isn't Strowman in jail right now after the child abuse he administer to Rush last week.


cause apparently Rush decided to name himself  after a shitty 80s band


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

well damn this match ended quickly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Braun gonna wrestle Nicholas at WM apparently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

"You're a hater"  .......  fuck sakes, get rid of Renee please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Lashley destroys his jobber help.... who cares.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Balor wasn't this boring in NXT right? Hell even before his injury he wasn't that bad? Is it just the lack of direction or what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

be careful what you hope for?


The fuck Vince, trying to change a basic line was dumb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Elias pan handling now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Balor wasn't this boring in NXT right? Hell even before his injury he wasn't that bad? Is it just the lack of direction or what?


It's the lack of direction. Plus not pulling the fucking trigger on the Club.

Vince hatred of stables has held back potential excitement of Finn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's the lack of direction. Plus not pulling the fucking trigger on the Club.
> 
> Vince hatred of stables has held back potential excitement of Finn


I guess. The guy just does nothing for me now. Like its not at the level where I rage if he's on screen I just don't care about him at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I guess. The guy just does nothing for me now. Like its not at the level where I rage if he's on screen I just don't care about him at all.


The worst reaction of all........lack of investment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Well here comes a preview of the WM pre-show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well here comes a preview of the WM pre-show.


I wish we were getting Ricochet vs Rey vs Andrade


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Balor has always been a boring bland wrestler without the makeup. Even in NXT. Imagine thinking adding him to a group with boring ass Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows would suddenly make him have any personality.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wish we were getting Ricochet vs Rey vs Andrade



Not going to happen, Vince doesn't want too many vanilla midgets whether white or brown out showing his chosen big hosses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not going to happen, Vince doesn't want too many vanilla midgets whether white or brown out showing his chosen big hosses.



I thought he wants the hispanic community though


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I thought he wants the hispanic community though



He'll get the big ones from Lucha Underground should that company go on sale.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He'll get the big ones from Lucha Underground should that company go on sale.




Dammit hate being in the  middle 


Not liked well enough to have vanilla midgets be in WM but not hated enough to bitch about how Vince treats us 


DAMN YOU VINCE!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

That Double Black Mass was cool.
Not a fan of your Tag Champs losing a week before Mania.
Should've just had Roode/Gable vs. Black/Ricochet in a #1 Contender Match for a Title Match at Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Revival lost......and reason for that is????


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

Wait, what?  Hasn’t Balor already wrestled Lashley enough?  No one wants to see that match at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Revival lost......and reason for that is????


hanging out with a guy with an AEW shirt dammit!! - Vince Mcmahon's brain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That Double Black Mass was cool.
> Not a fan of your Tag Champs losing a week before Mania.
> Should've just had Roode/Gable vs. Black/Ricochet in a #1 Contender Match for a Title Match at Mania



Crunch time in setting matches for the remainder of the WM card, and WWE creative doing the shit on wall/see what sticks method.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Revival lost......and reason for that is????


To set up a Mania match which is dumb when you could just have had a #1 Contender Match.
The amount of times mid card champions lose is annoying.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wait, what?  Hasn’t Balor already wrestled Lashley enough?  No one wants to see that match at Wrestlemania!



But the Demon was teased on a WM promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Drew really is in need of a higher profile match.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

that shit was some kinda new torture. Piper sounding like he was ready to have an asthma attack.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Drew vs. Roman should be a good hoss match. Drew goes over at Mania, wins the title then Reigns beats him later down the line to get his win back IMO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Honestly they have only tonight to build up the rest of the WM card for Raw's side since next week is a go home show before the WM PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

well at least they let them actually just brawl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Roman given the Styles treatment.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well at least they let them actually just brawl


Hope their match is a No DQ. Just let them beat the shit out of each other. Those are Roman's best matches IMO


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2019)

WM gets worse and worse each year wow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope their match is a No DQ. Just let them beat the shit out of each other. Those are Roman's best matches IMO


Yeah it would really help the crowd especially when the event is shit long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Wait, is Angle facing who I think they just announce.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the toilets at this years WM is gonna be so stopped up. dudes gonna cave in and piss and shit on the floor.



Sounds like the chinese


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

who wants spoilers for Survivor series in Chicago? 

cause I just got spoiled for one of the matches


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Damn they really have no more ideas huh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Drew gonna kill Ambrose again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Drew going for the hat trick on Ambrose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Revival lost......and reason for that is????



Because they fucking suck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Goddammit, Renee better get involved in her husband's match then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Someone better fucking fire commentary, I'm about to boot my TV, fuck!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

So Survivor Series match is scheduled to be:

Brawn, Roman, Finn, Bobby, Drew vs Ko, AJ, Samoa Joe, Rey Mysterio, and Randy Orton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Michael Cole, the ad said 20 years you dingus


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Survivor Series match is scheduled to be:
> 
> Brawn, Roman, Finn, Bobby, Drew vs Ko, AJ, Samoa Joe, Rey Mysterio, and Randy Orton


Can't complain. Seems like a stacked match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Can't complain. Seems like a stacked match.


With Fox and USA having one or the other, wonder who's gonna get offended


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Beth was kicking some ass doe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Lol Beth showed she better than everyone else in that ring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

The hell was this ending.  So the Samoan Outhouses made jobbers before Beth, well that's fine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Congrats to Hart Foundation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Damn I forgot Natalya's dad died 



Why didn't you induct them sooner Vince?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Angle vs Joe....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh great Braun and these 2 jokes...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

What could have been added to the Network had WWE bought TNA for it's library.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Ambrose vs Drew is gonna have to carry Raw again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What could have been added to the Network had WWE bought TNA for it's library.


Well didn't Corgan want to not sell to WWE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well didn't Corgan want to not sell to WWE?



I think he was already on the out when TNA hit hard financial troubles and he was dealing with Dixie and her crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think he was already on the out when TNA hit hard financial troubles and he was dealing with Dixie and her crap.


well damn.  Sucks that they gave up a chance to get some money for the company


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think he was already on the out when TNA hit hard financial troubles and he was dealing with Dixie and her crap.



Dixie was trying to sell TNA to like three different people at the same time and didn’t tell any of them about it. Corgan found out and sued her. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Plus you slept with Alexa thus cucking  Murphy


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What could have been added to the Network had WWE bought TNA for it's library.


Guess vince wasn't willing to throw in the change for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Only reason Collin is co hosting WM is because he's involved with Scar-Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

And with that, Collin the biggest heel right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

damn man this segment is shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Braun's going to pay Collin back by getting his hands on Scarlett and having her upgrade to the larger model.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Braun's going to pay Collin back by getting his hands on Scarlett and having her upgrade to the larger model.


Thousand times more interesting than this segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

End segment please.  And Bliss granting Braun his request because she'll be getting those hands on her later tonight.

Poor Murphy being held back by the stagehands.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

"make it stop" chants!! omfg I am embarrassed to be a wwe fan! BRAUNNNNNNNN 
this guy was beating on lesnar in 2017! this is another low


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Also the place where ROH and NJPW will have the supercard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

jd from New York's review of tomorrow will be INCREDIBLE , awesome hahahahah


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also the place where ROH and NJPW will have the supercard


and put on a better show than this stupid raw show!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

The Laborious team of Roode and Gable representing a SNICKERS commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Wait isn't G1 on the 28th?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Fire WWE writing, the shit commentary is say is straining my sanity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Corbin get's his win back and not a single fuck was given.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Whelp Corbin vs Angle is the piss break of WM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Actually Becky beat the time in 9 seconds you fools


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh look, Riot Squad get's their win back..... wait they've lost more time so they get a pity win next week then.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> jd from New York's review of tomorrow will be INCREDIBLE , awesome hahahahah


I'm not about to watch an hour of JD yelling at the top of his lungs till he's blue in the face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Huh Seth left out two people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Huh Seth left out two people



Bastard, he left out the Queen of Politicking and the Macho Man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bastard, he left out the Queen of Politicking and the Macho Man.



No he left out Kevin Nash and XPac


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No he left out Kevin Nash and XPac



Dont worry, HHH will chastise him for leaving out the Kliq.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dont worry, HHH will chastise him for leaving out the Kliq.


Good, he deserves it this B+ player


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Well Heyman shitting on the Millennials,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

well played Kurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Looks like Rollin's took a page from the School of Cena in Corny Promos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like Rollin's took a page from the School of Cena in Corny Promos.


Well Vince thinks babyfaces should be corny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

well seems they acknowledge they had 'history'


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, just letting it be know that there is a quality Joe vs Angle match about a page or two back if you want to see what Angle look like when he still had gas in the tank.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn I forgot Natalya's dad died
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you induct them sooner Vince?



He wanted the entire lot in there.  But Martha and Owen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He wanted the entire lot in there.  But Martha and Owen.


OH. Well that's even sadder.

Still should have done it if Martha wasn't ok with Owens being inducted.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He wanted the entire lot in there.  But Martha and Owen.


might have to take the L for not getting Owen just to at least get Pillman and Davey Boy in there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dammit this match is hard to watch due to Angle being way past his prime.  And he wins killing Joe's stock as the US champion at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

The hell, he has Styles the next day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

only have 30  minutes left and we still got Last man standing and a 40 hour promo by HHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Big Show playing the Big Pink..... ok.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Main eventing WM means shit if the show is going to go eight fucking hours.  Majority of the people that go that have kids will leave early because of school the next day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

HHH no selling for the envelop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

HHH admitting to his past deed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

oh goddammit HHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

HHH singing Spice Girls..... dammit.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm not about to watch an hour of JD yelling at the top of his lungs till he's blue in the face.


 what? fuck off you gonna miss that bro? Joe didn't just moved from smackdown to raw for no reason but HE LOST! imagine the rant! imagine the rant! hahahaha 



PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like Rollin's took a page from the School of Cena in Corny Promos.


 they want to make him Cena...... at least he has his in ring to get himself over, just like Cena had his promo skills!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

dammit  the career ender is going to Batista


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

HHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Well the perfect end for Elias's promo and skits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the perfect end for Elias's promo and skits.



He probably just wanted a refund after he realized that Elias wasn't a babyface


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Ah, SNICKERS recapping the Kane/Rose segment that started the story arc of Kane's obsession with the guy that let to this.
Savaged in his guest room and has never been seen since.

Cole probably clinching his ass being reminded of Heidenrape.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

I just read that Joe lost.  The one guy on the entire roster that legitimately cannot afford to lose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Well this match better go nuts real fast cause they only have ten minutes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Dammit Renee, get off you useless commentary ass and be some use to you husband in his time of need.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I just read that Joe lost.  The one guy on the entire roster that legitimately cannot afford to lose.



Joe is fat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Where the fuck is Roman, the guy just had his nut slightly squeezed but should be still good to go.  He should be out here helping Dean with Drew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

Good that Drew is at least getting put over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where the fuck is Roman, the guy just had his nut slightly squeezed but should be still good to go.  He should be out here helping Dean with Drew.


Dean's leaving . I think this was pretty much the answer to if it is a work or not


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Well there's the hat trick so......


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

rey on raw next week GUYS 
jdfromny is gonna have a heart attack, I am definitely watching this review


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

Ambrose so happy he is going to leave this shithole


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2019)

Was that a nude Big Show in that Happy Promo.



Fuck.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> HHH singing Spice Girls..... dammit.



That's when you know all his kids are daughters.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where the fuck is Roman, the guy just had his nut slightly squeezed but should be still good to go.  He should be out here helping Dean with Drew.


wwe wrestlers ultimate weakness is nutshots. even just a tap takes someone out for the rest of the day.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah, SNICKERS recapping the Kane/Rose segment that started the story arc of Kane's obsession with the guy that let to this.
> Savaged in his guest room and has never been seen since.
> 
> Cole probably clinching his ass being reminded of Heidenrape.



Pete Rose travels along I40 and just as he enters Knoxx County the skies all turn red.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2019)

People in here acting like they never got kicked in the dick.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's when you know all his kids are daughters.


 that's cute actually lol


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> that's cute actually lol



In many ways it actually is.  I have 3 neices aged between 8 and 2 and due to babysitting a lot these things kind of happens (I also have two nephews who like all the sporty stuff.  The eldest gets punished at times by being made to watch Lesnar vs Cena at summerslam).  But when it's in front of an arena where most the audience are 18-30 year old male it can come off bad in the moment without context.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> rey on raw next week GUYS
> jdfromny is gonna have a heart attack, I am definitely watching this review


JD needs the show to be bad.  He would have no audience if he wasn’t angry in all of his videos.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 26, 2019)

lmao JD, that angry ass midgit

no lie, i listened to him and Cronin for like 2 years straight lol. i only listen to Sean Ross Sapp now.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah seriously fuck whoever inserted Charlotte into this feud. It completely ruined it's momentum.



Unfortunately, I have a strong feeling that Charlotte is going to win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah fuck whoever put the greatest women's performer into the first ever woman's main event at Wrestlemania!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Since when was Io Shirai in the main event of wrestlemania


----------



## pat pat (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> In many ways it actually is.  I have 3 neices aged between 8 and 2 and due to babysitting a lot these things kind of happens (*I also have two nephews who like all the sporty stuff.  The eldest gets punished at times by being made to watch Lesnar vs Cena at summerslam*).  But when it's in front of an arena where most the audience are 18-30 year old male it can come off bad in the moment without context.


 can I be apart of your family ?  



Rukia said:


> JD needs the show to be bad.  He would have no audience if he wasn’t angry in all of his videos.


 actually he sometimes say good things about the shows when it is good, but bro Monday raw is actually awful lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Will he be allowed back.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will he be allowed back.



Not while Paige is there. Mcmahon basically said that she actually has final say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will he be allowed back.


God no. Fuck Del Shitto


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Del Rio should be allowed back into WWE, but under the condition Paige gets to kick him in the dick and he has to feud with Corbin forever.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will he be allowed back.


oh great. more delritto. just don't  accidentally put him on the same screen as paige even if every wrestler is in the room, unless wwe wants to create the ultimate awkward segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> oh great. more delritto. just don't  accidentally put him on the same screen as paige even if every wrestler is in the room, unless wwe wants to create the ultimate awkward segment.



Agreed, but isn't she on the same show as Woods.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 26, 2019)

If he feuds with Corbin forever then Corbin can't feud with others.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Del Rio should be allowed back into WWE, but under the condition Paige gets to kick him in the dick and he has to feud with Corbin forever.



This should be posted on WWE.com immediately


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

I did like what I read about the Allentown house show.



> * Miz beat  (with Lana).  was ejected from ringside at one point. Huge pop for and a major pop when he got the win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I did like what I read about the Allentown house show.



For me it's odd reading this because I think Miz is at his best when he's a heel.    Man it's going to be weird should he and DB get into a program with each other in their current roles.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> For me it's odd reading this because I think Miz is at his best when he's a heel.    Man it's going to be weird should he and DB get into a program with each other in their current roles.


He's crossed over now to the point he's become meta. He is well received now for his prior heel work.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Agreed, but isn't she on the same show as Woods.


Could have also swore Woods made a small nod to it once during a promo right after the leaks first came out too.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I did like what I read about the Allentown house show.


We're in some DC alternate timeline where Miz is face and Daniel Bryan is a heel calling people B+ players


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

So they put WM back on Pay Per View for 70 bucks


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So they put WM back on Pay Per View for 70 bucks


Well it is an all day event.  I wouldn’t pay $7 for it though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well it is an all day event.  I wouldn’t pay $7 for it though.


Pfft. If I could do it again, I'd just make another fake account and get it for free


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So they put WM back on Pay Per View for 70 bucks


wait wtf? who wants to pay 70 bucks for it when they can watch it for free or 10 bucks on the network?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> wait wtf? who wants to pay 70 bucks for it when they can watch it for free or 10 bucks on the network?


I know 


Direct tv so dumb


----------



## pat pat (Mar 26, 2019)

wwe is DUMB fuck.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Hmm, New Day opening up SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, New Day opening up SD.


Time for the Pancake movement.

Chuck all the fat foods at Vince, he'll be so triggered that he'll have to give Kofi the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Why is the crowd cheering Vince.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Kofi needs to go back to his original gimmick and fill the ring with high af Jamaicans all smoking blunts and have them threaten to steal all the white women unless he gets his title match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

DB working the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

The hell type of stipulation is this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

<promoting Raw title match
<On Smackdown

If I'm Fox , I'd be telling Vince to fuck off with this noise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

More hoops for he New Day has to go through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> More hoops for he New Day has to go through.


< celebrating women's main event for justice
<throws all obstacles for black man to win belt

This company sure is diverse and understanding


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Impromptu match for Flair then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Actually Charlotte should be called The Man.

Cause she sure looks like one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> < celebrating women's main event for justice
> <throws all obstacles for black man to win belt
> 
> This company sure is diverse and understanding



Black history month is over, Vince no longer has to pretend to care.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

So the opponent is Asuka.  The fuck a championship match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Black history month is over, Vince no longer has to pretend to care.


I mean so is Women's history but he's still faking 

Time to start Brother Revolution 



Also wtf???  Title match?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Wait wait Charlotte is getting the smackdown title match....

THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE SMACKDWON WM MATCH! (With Asuka winning clean)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean so is Women's history but he's still faking
> 
> Time to start Brother Revolution
> 
> ...



Still is Women's month for a few more days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still is Women's month for a few more days.


Time to move months 


Yea that's fucking retarded. Unless you are cutting Charles out of the triple threat, you are legit gonna bury the Smackdown title.

Not that it will happen but goddamn Vince you have to appease your Fox bosses


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Are they going for a unification match at WM? 

If that's true they are fucking over Asuka.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

If Asuka wins and then Charlotte wins at Mania that also could mean the raw title is of less worth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Asuka wins and then Charlotte wins at Mania that also could mean the raw title is of less worth.


Like Vince would ever bury raw for smackdown 

you're funny


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Like Vince would ever bury raw for smackdown
> 
> you're funny



Murdoch "Hey Vince, pal.  Here's a few billion to allow Smackdown to look good." (Remember that didn't go to disney)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Murdoch "Hey Vince, pal.  Here's a few billion to allow Smackdown to look good." (Remember that didn't go to disney)



Oh.....oh god 

I forgot the channel stayed independent 


Well played you informed bastard


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh.....oh god
> 
> I forgot the channel stayed independent
> 
> ...



Sport, news, handful of channels remained under the murdoch umbrella.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sport, news, handful of channels remained under the murdoch umbrella.


So it's just the movie production?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m not watching wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

WTF?!! CHARLOTTE WON?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

So going for unification?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Holy shit, they are doing a unification match.  And they  just fucked Asuka as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Vince hates east asians.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, they are doing a unification match.  And they  just fucked Asuka as well.


RIP Asuka's career 


She can always go into porn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

So Asuka's contract coming up then.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince hates east asians.


he has no idea how to book them so he just X's them out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Asuka's contract coming up then.


Asuka to AEW confirmed


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP Asuka's career
> 
> 
> She can always go into porn



Her, Kairi and Io should form a Japanese female version of nation and beat down everyone until they hold all the gold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> RIP Asuka's career
> 
> 
> She can always go into porn



Well she can go to Woods for some pointers and Big E could try some Japanese delight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2019)

Asuka looked like the weakest diva in existence lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Her, Kairi and Io should form a Japanese female version of nation and beat down everyone until they hold all the gold.


That would require Vince being dead. 

Last I saw him on tv, he's still alive losing his mind from all his chair shots


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he has no idea how to book them so he just X's them out.



He's likely only seen how they are in badly dubbed films, I mean he has them talk slowly and cliche when Asuka and Nakamura at least are 100% fluent (Nakamura even joked how he talks english to Asuka because Osakan Japanese accent is almost unintelligable.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well she can go to Woods for some pointers and Big E could try some Japanese delight.



No wonder her colors matches the New Day. She's the "spokesgirl"


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

Vince has been confirmed to be a racist.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2019)

Why did they allow Charles Flair to win the women’s title?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why did they allow Charles Flair to win the women’s title?



Gotta catch up with Daddy.

AJ vs Angle.  Why do I think it would a good time to check TNA archives and find a great match instead of Angle barely moving here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why did they allow Charles Flair to win the women’s title?


Cause she's Rick Flair's son duh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why did they allow Charles Flair to win the women’s title?


 Unification match. Also allows the female talent to be on both shows so Fox and USA won't bitch on keeping the brand split exclusive.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Gotta catch up with Daddy.
> 
> AJ vs Angle.  Why do I think it would a good time to check TNA archives and find a great match instead of Angle barely moving here.



Its sad to see Angle reduced to this. He’s my top 1 greatest WWE wrestler of all time


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Randy, Kurt is the legend, not AJ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Kurt's Angle slam was pretty bad.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause she's Rick Flair's son duh



Make up your mind dammit!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Well so much to that match.  Angle looked "strong" with that Angle Slam on Orton.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok Rey's kid is definately Eddie's.  Too tall to be Rey's.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

lol fuck this company


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Make up your mind dammit!




I won't . I learned from Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ok Rey's kid is definately Eddie's.  Too tall to be Rey's.



The midget gene skips a generation, don't worry Rey's grand  kids will live up to growing small.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Joan Jett..... isn't she still on tour for an 80's concert.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

See? Miz can be a good babyface now .

He's learned how to be a less weak babyface with years of experience.

Dude's grown so much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

See? Miz can be a good babyface now .

He's learned how to be a less weak babyface with years of experience.

Dude's grown so much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joan Jett..... isn't she still on tour for an 80's concert.


Money is always right- Me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh yeah guys, WM is gonna be TV-14


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Hmm, gimmick match a WM then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

No Mean Street Posse.... fuck this.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's likely only seen how they are in badly dubbed films, I mean he has them talk slowly and cliche when Asuka and Nakamura at least are 100% fluent (Nakamura even joked how he talks english to Asuka because Osakan Japanese accent is almost unintelligable.)


surprised vince hasn't given one of them some bootleg hello kitty or pokemon logo already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> surprised vince hasn't given one of them some bootleg hello kitty or pokemon logo already.


don't worry. He will before they go


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Well Sanity out for some screen time and an easy paycheck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Insanity is now lackies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh Shelton and one of the Colons where there as well.  Didn't notice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Shinsuke as a Pokémon trainer is better than his current gimmick. Don’t @ me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

The fuck did Miz become Supeman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh Shelton and one of the Colons where there as well.  Didn't notice.


I only would notice one of the Colons if Carlito was around


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I only would notice one of the Colons if Carlito was around



Come join me at the indy event in a few months


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Come join me at the indy event in a few months



I'm too far sadly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Now that Miz has become a meta human he can now truly feud with Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now that Miz has become a meta human he can now truly feud with Cena.


I really wish we could get heel Cena for his last run. 


I'd have written him as the guy who got pissed how the new generation is getting so much love, and that he only got love after he went the extra mile for the people.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

It is borderline criminal the way WWE uses their talent.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

Honestly, I'd love for Cena to take out Corbin at Mania and then fight Kurt.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

hey look


It's Gallows and Anderson aka Bullett Club


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Iiconics are so Bogon

WTF the Good Brother's exist.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2019)

Will never underetand why AJ was not allowed to make a faction with these guys. EASY money.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Well the Good Bros out.....ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Gallows and Anderson jobbed


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will never underetand why AJ was not allowed to make a faction with these guys. EASY money.


or Finn.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will never underetand why AJ was not allowed to make a faction with these guys. EASY money.



Can't have people remember the Bullet Club in WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for coming Good Bros.  More jobbers out I take it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

So what was the reason for Rusev and Naka going from mortal enemies to super BFFs? (Please tell me it's more than "We're both foreign.")


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gallows and Anderson jobbed


 Water wet, sun hot.  Know facts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So what was the reason for Rusev and Naka going from mortal enemies to super BFFs? (Please tell me it's more than "We're both foreign.")


It's because they're both ..............
*Spoiler*: __ 



international


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2019)

damn did he even last five minutes? smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Water wet, sun hot.  Know facts.



They should form the jobber's club along with Asuka, Dean, Revival


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's because they're both ..............
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I hate you D:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They should form the jobber's club along with Asuka, Dean, Revival



But Dean's leaving..... to get a pen and resign under the new name Deano McMahon, the true bastard son of Vince so they can play that storyline to the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Shinsuke's vibration attack is the dumbest shit I've ever seen.

Not as dumb as the wacky line but close to it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Dean's leaving..... to get a pen and resign under the new name Deano McMahon, the true bastard son of Vince so they can play that storyline to the ground.


OH god no. Vince will try to cuck Hunter and Renee this way


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Shinsuke's vibration attack is the dumbest shit I've ever seen.
> 
> Not as dumb as the wacky line but close to it



Worm is dumber.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

rusev should consider going to aew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I hate you D:


Hopefully not as much as Vince hates accents


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> rusev should consider going to aew.


So he can get cucked faster?

Least he's in a company with a bunch of nerds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Naka pinned, the Japanese taken losses, the Asian invasion stopped.  Vince is content and can go back to whacking off to Sailor Moon on his Crunchyroll account.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hopefully not as much as Vince hates accents



Almost as much to change my name to Drew McIntyre 

As a half brit half Greek I worrry how much jobbing I'd do with shitty accents if I were in WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Almost as much to change my name to Drew McIntyre
> 
> As a half brit half Greek I worrry how much jobbing I'd do with shitty accents if I were in WWE.



You'd probably be jobbing to me and I'm the guy who isn't grasping the brass ring


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You'd probably be jobbing to me and I'm the guy who isn't grasping the brass ring



Screw it.  I'm not too proud.  I'd just hang with Triple H and Regal.  Even if I job a bit at least I'd get my own reign of terror later >>


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

letsgo Consequences Creed!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Screw it.  I'm not too proud.  I'd just hang with Triple H and Regal.  Even if I job a bit at least I'd get my own reign of terror later >>



Whelp guess I'll quit wrestling since I'd rather give up my dreams than live in terror


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Nia and Tamina need to take notes, that's how you catch your opponent.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So he can get cucked faster?
> 
> Least he's in a company with a bunch of nerds


but its being run by the young bucks and cody rhodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nia and Tamina need to take notes, that's how you catch your opponent.


They need to take notes on not being fat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will never underetand why AJ was not allowed to make a faction with these guys. EASY money.



Gallows and Anderson fucking suck so I don’t understand how this would be easy money.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They need to take notes on not being fat


they're somoan women, they never had a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> but its being run by the young bucks and cody rhodes.


Look at all the dorks in the WWE. Playing with their funkos , vidya games, etc.

Ambrose is the last of the old gen. Drunk, druggie , not giving a shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gallows and Anderson fucking suck so I don’t understand how this would be easy money.



Indy darlings.  Sections of fans would lap it up.  Let's not pretend people like Warrior had a lot of in ring ability but his merch sold hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> they're somoan women, they never had a chance.



Guess they just aren't A-lister samoans like Rock and Reigns


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> they're somoan women, they never had a chance.



Honestly even The Rock was starting to get polynesian fat on him until he had so many operations in late 90s.  (Which was why he was wearing shirts quite a bit during his corporation run.)


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gallows and Anderson fucking suck so I don’t understand how this would be easy money.



I mean they're booked to lose all the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Usos's heel here, after they were shown last week cheering for Kofi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I mean they're booked to lose all the time.



Because they fucking suck. These are the same shitheads that think saying having a hot asian wife gets you over.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Usos's heel here, after they were shown last week cheering for Kofi.



You were saying?

Would have been weird if they didn't forfeit, Naomi was cheering the new day just seconds before they came out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Because they fucking suck. These are the same shitheads that think saying having a hot *asian *wife gets you over.



Think I found the reason why the Good Bros were treated they way they were.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Usos's heel here, after they were shown last week cheering for Kofi.


I actually like the fact they're playing the respect card. 


Usos don't lose the coolness they still got and it helps New day .


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

Also, they won't fuck with the Uso's because that is Rock's family.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool the Usos's forfeit out of respect for New Day and Kofi but Vince is still going to fuck the guys in the ring over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Usos's heel here, after they were shown last week cheering for Kofi.



They were drunk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Also, they won't fuck with the Uso's because that is Rock's family.


Aren't they Roman's cousins?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Guess they just aren't A-lister samoans like Rock and Reigns


roman was wearing the shield gear to cover his lil belly he had and only smaller now cause he got sick recently.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> roman was wearing the shield gear to cover his lil belly he had and only smaller now cause he got sick recently.


this statement is both Vince Mcmahon sick and accurate.

I will concede my statement


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2019)

inb4 Kofi is i the Andre the Giant battle royal.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

What is it about Wyatt family members and running into posts.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

vince said Kofi is going to mania,  not that he's facing daniel bryan for the title at mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool, so New Day wins and Kofi is in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> vince said Kofi is going to mania,  not that he's facing daniel bryan for the title at mania.


dude I don't think Vince wants to rage people that bad


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dude I don't think Vince wants to rage people that bad



Can I point you to the start of raw after mania 2 years ago when Taker should have retired?  I don't think rage could get higher than that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Can I point you to the start of raw after mania 2 years ago when Taker should have retired?  I don't think rage could get higher than that.


Well  that's true


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)

If only Asuka had formed the Rising Sun with Io and Kairi, they could’ve wrestled a gauntlet match to get her to WM


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 26, 2019)

WWE really took a red hot Becky/Ronda Match and actually made me hate it. I genuinely think Vince fucked this match up as much as possible so that people will never clamor for a Women's Main Event again.
At least Kofi's going to Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> rusev should consider going to aew.


Everyone should.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really took a red hot Becky/Ronda Match and actually made me hate it. I genuinely think Vince fucked this match up as much as possible so that people will never clamor for a Women's Main Event again.
> At least Kofi's going to Mania


I think Wrestlemania fucking blows this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really took a red hot Becky/Ronda Match and actually made me hate it. I genuinely think Vince fucked this match up as much as possible so that people will never clamor for a Women's Main Event again.
> At least Kofi's going to Mania



Why do you hate it now?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE really took a red hot Becky/Ronda Match and actually made me hate it. I genuinely think Vince fucked this match up as much as possible so that people will never clamor for a Women's Main Event again.
> At least Kofi's going to Mania



Can't see why they couldn't have Charlotte Asuka 2 at mania.  I get that Vince sees Charlotte as the most talented on the roster (That's actually Natty, when she's allowed to perform.) but the story basically demanded Becky vs Ronda because they couldn't have it as Survivor Series.

Only way Asuka gets out of this is basically going nuts, beating down Charlotte on raw and smackdown and demanding to be put in the title picture for a 4 way.  But that would just make things convaluted too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why do you hate it now?


Unnecessary Charlotte inclusion, fucking over Asuka, the stupid ass booking to get Becky out of the match then back in then back out then back in, etc...
The build has been dogshit. The match'll very good I'm sure but this subpar build has really pissed me off.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 26, 2019)

AJ/Orton, Kofi/Bryan, Reigns/Drew are the only matches I care about from Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Unnecessary Charlotte inclusion, fucking over Asuka, the stupid ass booking to get Becky out of the match then back in then back out then back in, etc...
> The build has been dogshit. The match'll very good I'm sure but this subpar build has really pissed me off.



I agree on the Charlotte shit , but the earning her match again actually got her more sympathy. 

Really it's just the Charlotte aspect that got the crowd to be go....oh god another Charlotte title match .



I'm still hoping at this point Becky unifies the titles.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Unnecessary Charlotte inclusion, fucking over Asuka, the stupid ass booking to get Becky out of the match then back in then back out then back in, etc...
> The build has been dogshit. The match'll very good I'm sure but this subpar build has really pissed me off.



I mean I can understand the Becky in/out part.  She was legit injured again and for a few weeks they didn't know how long it would take for her to get back in.  But what they should have done (instead of Charlotte) was if she legit couldn't compete have a match to determine raw's number 1 contender.  If she could compete then add her in the match and win it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2019)

It sounds like an awful 2 hours of wrestling.  Back to Resident Evil 2.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

I really enjoy the savagery on the product from this thread but the question is will it be there for that eight hour hellhole known as WM 35.      I mean how many of us will be left towards the end of the PPV.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2019)

I'll probably tune in and out of the show. I don't think I can sit for the full time.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really enjoy the savagery on the product from this thread but the question is will it be there for that eight hour hellhole known as WM 35.      I mean how many of us will be left towards the end of the PPV.



I'll be watching it.  I'm sure most of the matches will be pretty good. Kofi vs Bryan have great chemisty.  Roman vs Drew if they allow it to be could be brutal.  Seth vs Brock should be a 15 minute tops decent match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really enjoy the savagery on the product from this thread but the question is will it be there for that eight hour hellhole known as WM 35.      I mean how many of us will be left towards the end of the PPV.


I'll won't sit through the whole show but I'll catch a good chunk of it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really enjoy the savagery on the product from this thread but the question is will it be there for that eight hour hellhole known as WM 35.      I mean how many of us will be left towards the end of the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

actually part of WM 35 is free on USA Network

The Preshow that is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really enjoy the savagery on the product from this thread but the question is will it be there for that eight hour hellhole known as WM 35.      I mean how many of us will be left towards the end of the PPV.


 I'm planning to watch all of it.

Wish me luck guys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Heh, just paid for another month of the Network and just checked my e-mail.  I would appear Batista "sent" me an e-mail of him training to end HHH's career.  Took a look and it just leads you to the WWE site with him training while screaming "Give me what I want!".   Waiting for HHH to send me his "reponse" of him singing that Spice Girls song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, just paid for another month of the Network and just checked my e-mail.  I would appear Batista "sent" me an e-mail of him training to end HHH's career.  Took a look and it just leads you to the WWE site with him training while screaming "Give me what I want!".   Waiting for HHH to send me his "reponse" of him singing that Spice Girls song.



I bet James Gunn helps Batista beat the Mighty King at Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Batista needs to come out as full Drax and go full heel on the kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I bet James Gunn helps Batista beat the Mighty King at Mania



Might as well, the only reason Colln is there is because he's going out with Scarlett Johansson and the WWE is hoping she shows up to the event.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

oh god, what if Triple H comes out as Thanos at mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well, the only reason Colln is there is because he's going out with Scarlett Johansson and the WWE is hoping she shows up to the event.



Lol Scarlett appearing at Wrestlemania is as likely as Asuka getting her title win back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> oh god, what if Triple H comes out as Thanos at mania.



Hell no, I don't want him to snap his fingers and we're back in his Reign of Terror days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 26, 2019)

No last minute swerves boys. Its official

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> oh god, what if Triple H comes out as Thanos at mania.


Then the universe is as balanced as it should be *snaps fingers*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Man I'm so goddamn pissed though.

I wanted HHH vs Dean ambrose career vs job on the line

We got a great match between those two at Roadblock and you'd have Hunter end Dean's job at WWE

thus building a great feud


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Then the universe is as balanced as it should be *snaps fingers*


 

Suddenly half the wrestling world was burried under the ashes of those thanos'd in universe 19999


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Suddenly half the wrestling world was burried under the ashes of those thanos'd in universe 19999



Sadly most of the wrestlers left are all big sweaty guys and Vince.

Breaking news: WWE now a gay porn company


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sadly most of the wrestlers left are all big sweaty guys and Vince.
> 
> Breaking news: WWE now a gay porn company



HBK would be the face of that company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> HBK would be the face of that company.


pffffffffftt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

By the way the G1 Super card is on Saturday before Mania

and NXT Takeover is Friday

Monday is Raw

Tuesday is Smackdown

Wednesday is NXT


who wants to go batshit insane with me ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pffffffffftt



He was on fucking Play Girl.


There is a damn spread of him with his title covering his front but then there is a reverse image of it showing his ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He was on fucking Play Girl.
> 
> 
> There is a damn spread of him with his title covering his front but then there is a reverse image of it showing his ass.


 Man I can just imagine any guy back then having steam to see his girl have a mag of Shawn 

I bet those soldiers that whooped his ass were probably one of them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man I can just imagine any guy back then having steam to see his girl have a mag of Shawn
> 
> I bet those soldiers that whooped his ass were probably one of them



Yeah that "ass whooping" made him lose his smile and had to be taken off TV.  Wasn't it also during that time that he had to interject himself into that work/shoot segment between Hart, Austin, Taker, and Cid when he came down to the ring looking coked up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah that "ass whooping" made him lose his smile and had to be taken off TV.  Wasn't it also during that time that he had to interject himself into that work/shoot segment between Hart, Austin, Taker, and Cid when he came down to the ring looking coked up.


I think so. Guy was out of it every time he stepped into the ring 

Well I'm sure Ambrose and Shawn would have been good buddies


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think so. Guy was out of it every time he stepped into the ring
> 
> Well I'm sure Ambrose and Shawn would have been good buddies



Of course with sharing the blow and Renee.   Wait a minute, didn't Shawn have Sunny and look how she turned out.  Your's damning Dean to such a fate.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> HBK would be the face of that company.


what ever gave you that idea?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Of course with sharing the blow and Renee.   Wait a minute, didn't Shawn have Sunny and look how she turned out.  Your's damning Dean to such a fate.



Well to be fair,  Dean's faith was chosen after the Austin podcast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

what a shame Dean's life has been.

His parents gave up on him, Vince , Austin , the WWE , the marks, the smarks , all gave up on him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what a shame Dean's life has been.
> 
> His parents gave up on him, Vince , Austin , the WWE , the marks, the smarks , all gave up on him



But he still has his wife and her enthusiastic attitude....... never mind.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what a shame Dean's life has been.
> 
> His parents gave up on him, Vince , Austin , the WWE , the marks, the smarks , all gave up on him


Surprised he hasn't become some anime/manga villain who hates society.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Surprised he hasn't become some anime/manga villain who hates society.


The alcohol keeps him that way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he still has his wife and her enthusiastic attitude....... never mind.


You're reaching Corey levels of hate for Sasha now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Surprised he hasn't become some anime/manga villain who hates society.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Damn I both respect you for this and hate what you did to my boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're reaching Corey levels of hate for Sasha now



Hey I have to be at the top of my game come WM 35.  Eight hours is going to test how much snark I can do.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he still has his wife and her enthusiastic attitude....... never mind.



She's secretly with Drew now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn I both respect you for this and hate what you did to my boy



Blame creative, Vince, and Dunn for that shit.  If they are using Roman to have him resign a new contract, Roman better use his new found clout to make sure his boy is taken care of for here on in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> She's secretly with Drew now.



If that's true his stock just dropped dramatically.   Might as well just stuck with his abusive ex, at least she is known to show emotion from time to time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I bet James Gunn helps Batista beat the Mighty King at Mania



Pedo Gunn comes out with an army of lolis who beatdown HHH while Batista laughs and yells “WATCH GUARDIANS 3 YOU MARKS!!!”


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man I can just imagine any guy back then having steam to see his girl have a mag of Shawn
> 
> I bet those soldiers that whooped his ass were probably one of them



Bret cut a promo calling HBK a homo for posing in Playgirl and it led to them fighting forreal backstage. lol

Legend


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m probably going to cancel my trip to New York next week.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

So with Mania weekend coming up next week I think we should have the prediction winner be able to name the thread (or just create a new one with the name chosen.) while the loser has to do a forfeit.  Along with normal prizes.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

If I told u two years ago  Daniel bryan vs kofi Kingston is fighting for the wwe title at mania you would say I was drunk


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


This dude was channeling anime bane.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia boy jersey got retired


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So with Mania weekend coming up next week I think we should have the prediction winner be able to name the thread (or just create a new one with the name chosen.) while the loser has to do a forfeit.  Along with normal prizes.


What is the match card for it? My friends and I are getting together for watch for nostalgia sake


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> If I told u two years ago  Daniel bryan vs kofi Kingston is fighting for the wwe title at mania you would say I was drunk



We say you’re drunk even without that.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

I think I will probably watch the first couple of episodes of Smackdown when it debuts on Fox.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2019)

Is charlotte cucking out asuka going to be a yearly thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> If I told u two years ago  Daniel bryan vs kofi Kingston is fighting for the wwe title at mania you would say I was drunk


You're probably still drunk anyways


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

teddy said:


> Is charlotte cucking out asuka going to be a yearly thing?



Yes  because blonde girls >>> Asian women in Vince's eyes.

Although mostly cause Charlotte's a man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What is the match card for it? My friends and I are getting together for watch for nostalgia sake


Get ready for 8 hours of Mania 


18 matches


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Get ready for 8 hours of Mania
> 
> 
> 18 matches


You trolling or serious ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> You trolling or serious ?


I'm legit serious sadly


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Get ready for 8 hours of Mania
> 
> 
> 18 matches


Play Resident Evil 2 instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Play Resident Evil 2 instead.



Nah I'm good. As much as shit show WM could be, unless there's football , I probably only have that as entertainment .


----------



## James Bond (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm legit serious sadly


Gonna need at least three cases of red bull to get through this and then prob have a heart attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Gonna need at least three cases of red bull to get through this and then prob have a heart attack.




Well I mean if you're watching casually, I'd say just skip to around 8 eastern time for the real show.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Cody says they wont do wrestlemania weekend like the others indies promotion. WM week end is over saturated tho 
I think they will try to recreate the WM week end "lik" effect they had at all in, they have the structures for that, starcast , pro wrestling tees etc with punk coming to actually sign autographs with the bucks , it could create a "All in week end" and attract the indies to do their shows in the same area at the same time. It will make their events bigger. Pro wrestling need competition very very bad. 
Also I suggest you watch Kenny omega's interview , for all the people worried it would actually be "only" wrestling blablabla the guy says entertainment so much time I thought it was actually Vince disguised, he also said they intend to mix styles,  njpw's hard hitting style with stories written in the ring , the sport lik feeling , heavy importance to loss and wins but also a whole funny/entertaining way, they say there will be some lucha underground style of story telling. 
In an era where kayfabe is being so shit on, going full kayfabe this way might seem a lil weird no?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

AEW is a T-shirt company.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

AEW is gonna be kid friendly


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

AEW will start the G-rated era of T-shirt commercials. :blu


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AEW is a T-shirt company.


 they now sell bags and actual teddy bears to! The teddy is of the shape of cody's dog  and it sells out everytime! 
I think they just understood people like to buy shit : 


Dean Ambrose said:


> AEW is gonna be kid friendly


 how are they gonna deal with this version of Jericho then? He spends all his time giving middle fingers


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Jericho is clearly a fat pedo clown. He’ll be used as an example of stranger danger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they now sell bags and actual teddy bears to! The teddy is of the shape of cody's dog  and it sells out everytime!
> I think they just understood people like to buy shit :
> 
> how are they gonna deal with this version of Jericho then? He spends all his time giving middle fingers


he's a heel , he has to be doing bad stuff


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho is clearly a fat pedo clown. He’ll be used as an example of stranger danger.


this is the easiest way to spook kids out on a heel. just make them a pedo clown. 

man imagine had they kept OG doink heel longer and had him hiding behind park trees and shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this is the easiest way to spook kids out on a heel. just make them a pedo clown.
> 
> man imagine had they kept OG doink heel longer and had him hiding behind park trees and shit?


so make him into James Gunn?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so make him into James Gunn?


he tries to fuck batista too to show kids even adults aren't safe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he tries to fuck batista too to show kids even adults aren't safe.


top ten anime betrayals


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> top ten anime betrayals


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

WM match is gonna turn into a War Games match between HHH and the Spice Girls vs Batista, Gunn and three 12 year old girls.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Dean is leaving , asuka isn't doing anything , the oh you didn't know podcast confirmed Lesnar is keeping the FUCKING title so seth is losing , the main  event went from very hot to a disgusting convoluted piece of shit that necessitated them to shit on literally all the woman division! Nakamura according to meltzer gives no fuck about wwe anymore and stays because his family loves Florida and according to news he has no future interest in the company. I see absolutely no interest in keeping up with wwe actually,
Can Mosley sign with aew already. I am going to turn njpw from my 2nd must see promotion from my 1st, and when aew comes on TNT,  it will be the 2nd one , I think that's enough in term of wrestling.
Wwe doesn't deserve neither our time or money this is a shrinking ship, they ruined literally people no human beings could ruin. They can fuck off with their miserable ratings with them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

AEW can fuck off with their tshirt informercials.

Imagine being mad Seth Rollins isn't winning the title. Or that Dean Ambrose is leaving. Or hoping that Nakamura hasn't been turned into a pokemon trainer.

When did this thread turn into Wrestleforum?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Piper Nevin fat af.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Bray knocked up Jojo. How low can one man sink?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

Piper Nevin shaped like a muffin


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Piper Nevin gonna be involved in a love storyline with Mastiff. Just watch.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

Podcast confirmed Lesnar winning, which podcast and how is it proof of anything outside someone's theory?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

I confirmed they're going to redo the ending to WM9 with Roman as Hulk Hogan, though. 

WHO CAN YOU TRUST?????????


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

I would prefer for Brock to win tbh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I confirmed they're going to redo the ending to WM9 with Roman as Hulk Hogan, though.
> 
> WHO CAN YOU TRUST?????????



I just heard that it's Hogan in the Hogan position.  If it doesn't happen well then Plans Change!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> AEW can fuck off with their tshirt informercials.


 I always wonder if people are dumb enough to think they will only be selling t-shirt without doing anything else or if they are being trolls  



> Imagine being mad Seth Rollins isn't winning the title. Or that Dean Ambrose is leaving.


 Bro if you enjoy the universal title being in lesnar's hands for almost three years and it contuing his reign then good for you, I guess you are happy with the pitiful state of the Male roster of raw. But not everyone actually likes mediocrity so it's legit to want the main title to be on the show. Because any fucking normal company does it, because that's the point of the World title. As for Ambrose what about me being mad he is leaving? If I am a fan of the guy since i know his potential to be a great character? Fuck off with your toxic "booo shame on you for like x guy" mindset 


> Or hoping that Nakamura hasn't been turned into a pokemon trainer.


 That one was actually funny 
But more seriously anyone who knows what nakamura was in njpw would be crying tears of blood seeing what they are making of the guy. 
Dude was making entrances with hot female strippers all over the place or dressed as a king , with a crazy crowd before giving a 5 stars and leaving. The fact that this company run by mongrel could ruin him is a feat in itself....



> When did this thread turn into Wrestleforum?


What's your username on WF?  


Nemesis said:


> Podcast confirmed Lesnar winning, which podcast and how is it proof of anything outside someone's theory?


 Brad shephard oh you didn't know podcast,  which fits with Bryce Pritchard also saying all three babyface ain't leaving mania with a title. Becky ain't losing and I don't see Kofi losing since they added the "racial" undertone so.....


And even besides that the product is absolutely unwatchable anyway, the last raw and smackdown stripped me of any passion for wwe  sad


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would prefer for Brock to win tbh.


I actually agree,  like someone I know says , this is the most pathetic raw and wwe has been in years in term of interest or storytelling , this is one of the worst era in the company. Brock should be the one having the title in such a period , at least the mediocrity can fall on his back. :lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Rollins isn’t the guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2019)

Nakamura is just an entrance. But that entrance needs Pikachu now.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins isn’t the guy.


 no one is the guy with 50/50 booking and a mediocre show. that's why Strowman went from an unndestructible monster to a fool that has segment with the guys from SNL. and the guy they actually try to push seriously get booed out of the place and get go away heat anytime he gets close to the main event...
creative freedom/ consistent and well thought booking makes stars. good luck finding that on raw....


Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Nakamura is just an entrance. But that entrance needs Pikachu now.


 more charisma than 99% of the roster and can actually carry himself like a damn star, but ey


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

good old  Shinsuke time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins isn’t the guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2019)

Peak Reigns right here. IMO one of his best promos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this is the easiest way to spook kids out on a heel. just make them a pedo clown.
> 
> man imagine had they kept OG doink heel longer and had him hiding behind park trees and shit?




Fuck sakes, every time I hear of pedo clown I think of this sick fucker from Akame ga Kill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Peak Reigns right here. IMO one of his best promos



The night after Reigns "retired" the Undertaker until Taker returned at the next WM to squash Cena.  And did two matches at the Saudi shows.  And is going to appear again at the upcoming Saudi show.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Fuck you Mr X.  Fuck you!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you Mr X.  Fuck you!



Let me guess, showed up where he's not wanted in the RE game.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The night after Reigns "retired" the Undertaker until Taker returned at the next WM to squash Cena.  And did two matches at the Saudi shows.  And is going to appear again at the upcoming Saudi show.


 wwe makes no fucking sense anymore 
better listen to this


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

All I want to do is move some bookcases around.  But he just won’t leave me alone.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Peak Reigns right here. IMO one of his best promos



Should have gone full heel there and then.  Gloat about retiring the taker.  Show absolutely no remorse.  Instead they just returned him to same old booking a week later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

Upon thinking, HBK came out of retirement for one match and it was fucking over seas.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> t
> Fuck sakes, every time I hear of pedo clown I think of this sick fucker from Akame ga Kill.


Wasn't his antics so fucked up that they were never animated?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

What manga or anime you guys into right now?

Rereading Billy Bat.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Welp.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

Rukia simply run.  Check the map to know where you're going and sprint to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wasn't his antics so fucked up that they were never animated?


Yup, honestly the entire Wild Pack group was never animated but the son.  Bunch of fucked up rapist the lot of them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What manga or anime you guys into right now?
> 
> Rereading Billy Bat.



Eden's Zero, Shield Hero, MHA, Goblin Slayer, Break Blade, and Gaogaigar vs Betterman.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eden's Zero, Shield Hero, MHA, Goblin Slayer, Break Blade, and Gaogaigar vs Betterman.


Damn. Reading/watching all those at once seem like a chore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2019)

Eden's Zero comes at the end of the week, MHA at the mid, and Shield Hero, Goblin Slayer, Break Blade, and Gaogaigar are released about once a month or when the scans come out.  For Break Blade it's been mostly raws since the scan stopped a while back. 

Any animes I watch are mostly at the end of the weed and there is not that much that I watch despite having a Crunchyroll account.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rukia simply run.  Check the map to know where you're going and sprint to it.


I have advanced.  Now I need to get Sherry out of her mess.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

Manga: Billy Bat, One Piece (haven't read it in over a month)
Anime: Mob psycho 100, Promised Neverland, Jojo part 5


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

What video games you playing?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2019)

Might start planning my S+ ranked runs for RE2 remake or just continue DMC5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Mar 27, 2019)

Heard Bray knocked up the ring rat


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2019)

2K and Madden.

Haven't had time to get into KH3 as I would have liked.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2019)

Zef said:


> Heard Bray knocked up the ring rat


If you are going to knock up anyone in wwe.  It may as well be Jojo.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What video games you playing?


Sekiro, Division 2 atm


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2019)

Got a trophy for shooting Mr X’s hat off.  Fuck off chump!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Welp.


They should add a "try to get better" little message lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If you are going to knock up anyone in wwe.  It may as well be Jojo.



Hmm, so the Eater of L's get's a W.

As for current anime I'm watching, Index, Bogie Phantom, Shield Heroe, and Black Clover.  Then there is the vast DVD (some BDs) library I've amassed over the years as a collector that I watch on a whim.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the Eater of L's get's a W.
> 
> As for current anime I'm watching, Index, Bogie Phantom, Shield Heroe, and Black Clover.  Then there is the vast DVD (some BDs) library I've amassed over the years as a collector that I watch on a whim.


Highly recommend Mob Psycho 100 series and Dororo which got a recent adaptation that's very good. I'm on the verge of dropping Index s3, its a hot mess and barely coherent at this point. Apparently the other seasons were always like this but I'm just now noticing it after not having seen a season since like 2011.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Highly recommend Mob Psycho 100 series and Dororo which got a recent adaptation that's very good. I'm on the verge of dropping Index s3, its a hot mess and barely coherent at this point. Apparently the other seasons were always like this but I'm just now noticing it after not having seen a season since like 2011.



Actually have been watching Mob 100 and the final season for Fairy Tail.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2019)

No!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#LABleedsBlue[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2019)

Hyped for Bordelands 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2019)

Wooooo BL3 !!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2019)

So Jojo got knocked up by Bray.




Guess you guys gonna turn on him now


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sekiro, Division 2 atm



Would you guys recommend buying a console or playing pc? Im planning to make a purchase soon.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Would you guys recommend buying a console or playing pc? Im planning to make a purchase soon.


I'd recommend a console because some of the exclusives are really good (Spiderman, God of War for the PS4, etc... and I'm not a game snob so improved PC performance isn't really that big a deal to me).
Though keep in mind there are rumors that the Next gen Consoles could be coming soon so as well so if you do buy one it may be obsolete in 1-2 years.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'd recommend a console because some of the exclusives are really good (Spiderman, God of War for the PS4, etc... and I'm not a game snob so improved PC performance isn't really that big a deal to me).
> Though keep in mind there are rumors that the Next gen Consoles could be coming soon so as well so if you do buy one it may be obsolete in 1-2 years.



Yeah my friend said wait until the summer just incase.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 28, 2019)

Ps4>>>> all


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Would you guys recommend buying a console or playing pc? Im planning to make a purchase soon.



If you can get a PC and PS4.  With a PC you'll get PC exclusives AND Xbox console ones.  If you are able to get a PS4 as well you'll generally have access to everything not nintendo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Would you guys recommend buying a console or playing pc? Im planning to make a purchase soon.


Whichever you can afford .

PS4 is cheaper but PC gets you better graphics and some good games


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2019)

ARe there any good x-box exclusives?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> ARe there any good x-box exclusives?


Rare Replay is like the only exclusive left on the xbone at this point that I know of now that Halo MCC is coming to PC and Sunset Overdrive already has.

If you end up picking console I'd recommend a PS4 instead or Switch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> ARe there any good x-box exclusives?


Nope. Kinda why I have an Xbox one and haven't used it in two years.

They have nice indie games and your standard Gears of War / Halo stuff but overall no.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rare Replay is like the only exclusive left on the xbone at this point that I know of now that Halo MCC is coming to PC and Sunset Overdrive already has.
> 
> If you end up picking console I'd recommend a PS4 instead or Switch.





Rukia said:


> ARe there any good x-box exclusives?



Not really. Microsoft business strategy is that if it's on xbox and console exclusive then it's on PC.  Pretty much ending reason to get an xbox.

I'm almost sure they want out of the console industry when it comes to games and be more like a steam service.  Link up with Nintendo, pc and if Sony caves to Microsoft demands of full online control then PlayStation too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Not really. Microsoft business strategy is that if it's on xbox and console exclusive then it's on PC.  Pretty much ending reason to get an xbox.
> 
> I'm almost sure they want out of the console industry when it comes to games and be more like a steam service.  Link up with Nintendo, pc and if Sony caves to Microsoft demands of full online control then PlayStation too.


Yeah they really have been pro Nintendo lately. I'm guessing they just couldn't keep up with the demands of publishers and the expensive hardware 


I demand that Xbox help PS with it's graphic upgrades


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah they really have been pro Nintendo lately. I'm guessing they just couldn't keep up with the demands of publishers and the expensive hardware
> 
> 
> I demand that Xbox help PS with it's graphic upgrades



I don't know if they want to after PS has given it to them this badly again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Superman said:


> I don't know if they want to after PS has given it to them this badly again.


Damn 

Xbox graphics plus PS exclusives = gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

> WWE Hall of Famer "Hacksaw"  announced via Instagram that he is undergoing a heart procedure in South Carolina. Still in good spirits, Duggan wrote, "On my way to the hospital for a planned heart procedure, will be in over night. Then back HOOOOOING. Any good thoughts and prayers will be appreciated. See you down the road."
> 
> Back in December,  _TMZ Sports_ how breathing trouble and complications in his chest lead doctors to discover that his heart had gone in to AFib. The  Hall of Famer would come to find out that many legendary pro wrestlers and close friends dealt with the same issue.
> 
> ...



Good luck Jim


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Oh hell no!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh hell no!!!!


She needs to let wrestling go. Or if anything be an annoying manager for Daniel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

this thread has died as badly as WM's reputation .

RIP thread  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She needs to let wrestling go. Or if anything be an annoying manager for Daniel



You pretty much know if they come back, they'll get the belts because of name recognition due to their show.   And it'll be a messy botchy affair.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah they really have been pro Nintendo lately. I'm guessing they just couldn't keep up with the demands of publishers and the expensive hardware
> 
> 
> I demand that Xbox help PS with it's graphic upgrades



Well the PR disaster of the Xbox one announcement + the $100 more expensive really hit them hard.  Right now they know the switch is about to over take them but likely never reach PS4 levels.  As of 16th March PS4 is at 94.3m sales world wide.  Xbox one is at 42.1m while switch is at 32.5m.  The month building up to 16th March PS4 was best seller world wide (though mostly thanks to Europe).  For comparison to previous Generation the PS4 is already in front of PS 3 which had 86.9m and Xbox 360 85.8m sales (Yup contrary to popular belief the PS3 outsold the 360).  Though still behind Wii at 101m (Which it will almost certainly beat.) and extremely far behind Ps2s 158m.

So you can see why it's in the interest of Microsoft and Nintendo to team up.  They're so far behind it makes no risk and it's a PR win.  It also gives the microsoft execs some leverage to get out of the console market because they never wanted to be in there. Xbox original was more of a "Hey sony/sega/Nintendo, why don't you put Direct X on your consoles and see how much better games would run" but Dreamcast failed and Sony/Nintendo weren't interested so Microsoft basically jumped into SEGA's position. So if the execs get their way there's the backup of teaming with nintendo and both making money.

PR wise the cross gaming which this is linked to is kind of a mess for Sony, even if their position is 100% reasonable.  They simply put don't want Microsoft to have full control over any online crossplay with Microsoft players.  Microsoft demands this as a feature. (So basically if I play fifa on ps4, brother in law plays on xbox one.  Microsoft would have full say over my gaming, Sony would get none.).  Sony who have their own competing system would never allow that.  Nintendo being not really in competition but their own market doesn't matter for them.  Now why is this a PR nightmare for sony.  Basically Gamers as a whole just don't give a flying fuck about reasons.  The reason could be that for it to work Sony would have to go out back and shoot puppies and children.  Most gamers would shrug it off as either lies or not even read it because they don't worry about such things.  All they know is Jim Sterling can't play with Markiplier or Yahtzee because the other two are on nintendo and xbox while he's on PS4.  Even though in reality crossplay has been a playstation feature since late PS2 days with pc and nintendo.  Just not xbox live.

(and my rambling for the month is over and I'll see you all at raw leading into mania XD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You pretty much know if they come back, they'll get the belts because of name recognition due to their show.   And it'll be a messy botchy affair.


I know how to spice up their show. Just have Nicki and Brie both married to Daniel 

would get people going wtf?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well the PR disaster of the Xbox one announcement + the $100 more expensive really hit them hard.  Right now they know the switch is about to over take them but likely never reach PS4 levels.  As of 16th March PS4 is at 94.3m sales world wide.  Xbox one is at 42.1m while switch is at 32.5m.  The month building up to 16th March PS4 was best seller world wide (though mostly thanks to Europe).  For comparison to previous Generation the PS4 is already in front of PS 3 which had 86.9m and Xbox 360 85.8m sales (Yup contrary to popular belief the PS3 outsold the 360).  Though still behind Wii at 101m (Which it will almost certainly beat.) and extremely far behind Ps2s 158m.
> 
> So you can see why it's in the interest of Microsoft and Nintendo to team up.  They're so far behind it makes no risk and it's a PR win.  It also gives the microsoft execs some leverage to get out of the console market because they never wanted to be in there. Xbox original was more of a "Hey sony/sega/Nintendo, why don't you put Direct X on your consoles and see how much better games would run" but Dreamcast failed and Sony/Nintendo weren't interested so Microsoft basically jumped into SEGA's position. So if the execs get their way there's the backup of teaming with nintendo and both making money.
> 
> ...



Damn so Micro found a way to beat Sony without actually beating them head on 

Politicking at it's best


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Hmm, so Dream with valets now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Velvet Dream = Prince is canon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Glad to see Brandi Lauren get used on NXT again even if it's just or a one time valet for Dream.  



I mean she's easy on the eyes.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Velvet Dream = Prince is canon



This only comes up when he becomes "The artist formerly known as Velvetine Dream." but in a way it makes older fans forget that version of Goldust.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This only comes up when he becomes "The artist formerly known as Velvetine Dream." but in a way it makes older fans forget that version of Goldust.


I think Goldust was more Michael in the sense of being more flashy and out there.

Dream really gives off the smooth, coolness of Prince. That's kinda why I get that more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2019)

Xbox one x is a very expensive ultra hd bd player lol


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think Goldust was more Michael in the sense of being more flashy and out there.
> 
> Dream really gives off the smooth, coolness of Prince. That's kinda why I get that more.



I mean when he teamed up with Luna and became "The artist formerly known as Goldust."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean when he teamed up with Luna and became "The artist formerly known as Goldust."


Oh right, I forgot about that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean when he teamed up with Luna and became "The artist formerly known as Goldust."





Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh right, I forgot about that.





A part of Goldust career that I think even he would love to forget....... but the internet never forgets.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A part of Goldust career that I think even he would love to forget....... but the internet never forgets.


Who was his master at this point?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2019)

Goldust looking like he gets gangbanged by skinhead bikers.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who was his master at this point?



Luna Vachaune also sorry for reminding you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Luna Vachaune also sorry for reminding you




I really shouldn't have asked..........................


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Honestly Dustin Runnels had done questionable characters in his long wrestling career. 



Black Reign anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly Dustin Runnels had done questionable characters in his long wrestling career.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Reign anyone.


what about the WCW version of Undertaker?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2019)

Dropped that gimmick on his debut night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dropped that gimmick on his debut night.




Poor Goldust , he never got a hold of his career and became a joke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Poor Goldust , he never got a hold of his career and became a joke



May be so, but he made on hell of a tag team with Booker T.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2019)

No sweat.  Just beat the game as Claire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> May be so, but he made on hell of a tag team with Booker T.




Forgot about this classic


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dropped that gimmick on his debut night.



Wasn't that dropped because creepy pedo was implied



Dean Ambrose said:


> I really shouldn't have asked..........................



Killed you again.  I guess I really have to rename myself to Drew McIntyre



Rukia said:


> No sweat.  Just beat the game as Claire.



She has the better weapons IMO.  Grenade launcher is OP


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Poor Goldust , he never got a hold of his career and became a joke


He was far too accepting of doing literally anything, was insisting on getting implants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't that dropped because creepy pedo was implied
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could say you're my nemesis


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> He was far too accepting of doing literally anything, was insisting on getting implants.


Wait what?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You could say you're my nemesis



I should abuse my powers for that pun.  But I kept the shovel away today.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

As bat shit insane as it was , Goldie really loved the business like his old man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't that dropped because creepy pedo was implied



Yes it was, that shoot promo was a work to get out of that gimmick and placate to Turner Broadcasting demands of getting rid of that character.  Thought it was a good promo of Dustin though.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> May be so, but he made on hell of a tag team with Booker T.


'

1:23 "Yo man what the hell are you talking about. Just roll the damn footage."

 .

2:25 "That was delicious"


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> As bat shit insane as it was , Goldie really loved the business like his old man.


yea I respect Goldust, he just probably shouldn't have accepted all the extra cucking, tranny and pedo bullshit that ended up making him look like a joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea I respect Goldust, he just probably shouldn't have accepted all the extra cucking, tranny and pedo bullshit that ended up making him look like a joke.


Least he got to taste Terri though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Least he got to taste Terri though



But was this before or after New Jack got to her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But was this before or after New Jack got to her.


Probably during


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2019)

Didn't New Jack take a pic with Brooke and sent it to her dad Hogan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't New Jack take a pic with Brooke and sent it to her dad Hogan.




Well I'm sure most guys sent  pics to his daughter


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2019)

Hype.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> holy shit!



He then took the name "The American nightmare." and was basically himself for about a year or two then became goldust again.

Fastfoward nearly 20 or so years Cody steals the American Nightmare name.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't New Jack take a pic with Brooke and sent it to her dad Hogan.


This event is what led to Hogan's racist breakdown.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 30, 2019)

We doing a Prediction Game for Mania? Need to rename the thread again after my last Dub the previous Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2019)

Wonder con is going well guys.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We doing a Prediction Game for Mania? Need to rename the thread again after my last Dub the previous Mania.



Ah interesting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> This event is what led to Hogan's racist breakdown.


Wasn't it that his wife left him for a gangbang or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We doing a Prediction Game for Mania? Need to rename the thread again after my last Dub the previous Mania.


I think it should be WM 35: Last Man Standing Battle Royal Thread


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> We doing a Prediction Game for Mania? Need to rename the thread again after my last Dub the previous Mania.



We certainly are, likely for the whole weekend.  Just got to wait for NXT to finish before we can really put the predictions up because you know things change last minute.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We certainly are, likely for the whole weekend.  Just got to wait for NXT to finish before we can really put the predictions up because you know things change last minute.


Will you include doing also a G1 prediction?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Will you include doing also a G1 prediction?



Unlikely simply because it's easier to keep it to WWE events... And I Can't be bothered to get G1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Unlikely simply because it's easier to keep it to WWE events... And I Can't be bothered to get G1




Too much wrasslin huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Too much wrasslin huh?



Simple reason is that we don't get shit in the UK on tv outside of WWE


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He then took the name "The American nightmare." and was basically himself for about a year or two then became goldust again.
> 
> Fastfoward nearly 20 or so years Cody steals the American Nightmare name.


i am sure dustin agreed for Cody to use it lol, and American Cody >>> American dustin BUT undertaker dustin put them all to SHAME! the "guys like undertaker always gets over in wwe with gimmicks like that" 
holy shit, this isn't even killing kayfabe anymore, it's like disintegrating it at an atomic level


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Simple reason is that we don't get shit in the UK on tv outside of WWE


wait what?

so WWE has a monopoly over there?


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

i am stopping wwe after mania, it has been a ride. in fact I can't even remember when I started being a wwe fan because my family are fans since the old grandpa from the territory days. since then my whole family, uncles , fathers and relative we have all been wwe fans, we grew up with such a passion for the wrestling this company was putting out. but somehow, somehow with their booking, their decisions, Vince fighting with his fans for 4 mania main event, the whole "building heat" nonsense that goes on forever....I jutst grew up tired, I don't like the wrestlers anymore in wwe. they barely have any character in the main roster , and I am tired to see great talents from nxt being booked like shit so it's useless to even follow nxt, you follow the guys, love them and of course get to see them everything that made them unique.....
it's actually sad tho, but there is so much my intelligence can handle at this point, no respect for their fans, no respect for their own product and History ( which is 70%) of the reason they are were they are today....sad in fact. but fortunately I caught myself liking more content like UFC , and NJPW. NJPW appart from the sport like feeling, are bothered about creating stars, and I want to see stars. I want to see characters , symbols, not some corporate puppets moving in the ring who are being told exactly what they have to say and need to memorize their lines! I want to see guys express themselves, portal their characters how they want it with the freedom to give me their art! I stayed a lonnnng more than I should have because of the fans actually, discussing on the forums and all of that is pretty cool, too cool cooler than the show...
hope you guys have fun, call me back when Vince quit and Micheal Cole stops saying "The big boss" or if Renee fall into a black hole and disappear forever...( still going to come here tho....I need to get a way to access Rukia's bank account)


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait what?
> 
> so WWE has a monopoly over there?


it's easier to do wwe bro 
bro you know bro I am voince russo bro 
and it's really bro!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am stopping wwe after mania, it has been a ride. in fact I can't even remember when I started being a wwe fan because my family are fans since the old grandpa from the territory days. since then my whole family, uncles , fathers and relative we have all been wwe fans, we grew up with such a passion for the wrestling this company was putting out. but somehow, somehow with their booking, their decisions, Vince fighting with his fans for 4 mania main event, the whole "building heat" nonsense that goes on forever....I jutst grew up tired, I don't like the wrestlers anymore in wwe. they barely have any character in the main roster , and I am tired to see great talents from nxt being booked like shit so it's useless to even follow nxt, you follow the guys, love them and of course get to see them everything that made them unique.....
> it's actually sad tho, but there is so much my intelligence can handle at this point, no respect for their fans, no respect for their own product and History ( which is 70%) of the reason they are were they are today....sad in fact. but fortunately I caught myself liking more content like UFC , and NJPW. NJPW appart from the sport like feeling, are bothered about creating stars, and I want to see stars. I want to see characters , symbols, not some corporate puppets moving in the ring who are being told exactly what they have to say and need to memorize their lines! I want to see guys express themselves, portal their characters how they want it with the freedom to give me their art! I stayed a lonnnng more than I should have because of the fans actually, discussing on the forums and all of that is pretty cool, too cool cooler than the show...
> hope you guys have fun, call me back when Vince quit and Micheal Cole stops saying "The big boss" or if Renee fall into a black hole and disappear forever...( still going to come here tho....I need to get a way to access Rukia's bank account)




I started going easy on watching wrestling since late last year. I mainly watch the opening segments for RAW and some of Smackdown. I don't blame you for deciding not to watch anymore. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I started going easy on watching wrestling since late last year. I mainly watch the opening segments for RAW and some of Smackdown. I don't blame you for deciding not to watch anymore. Hopefully it gets better.


m'yeah I don't have a problem with wrestling itself, it's wonderful when well done. but it should be fun, and I am not having fun watching it so I guess , heh?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> m'yeah I don't have a problem with wrestling itself, it's wonderful when well done. but it should be fun, and I am not having fun watching it so I guess , heh?



Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah that makes sense.


pika pika bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I started going easy on watching wrestling since late last year. I mainly watch the opening segments for RAW and some of Smackdown. I don't blame you for deciding not to watch anymore. Hopefully it gets better.


It probably is better if you go outside of E.

The problem is getting used to the idea of giving up on a product that made you mark as a kid.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It probably is better if you go outside of E.
> 
> The problem is getting used to the idea of giving up on a product that made you mark as a kid.


 I can understand why it's difficult for people to get outside of it tho, but once you discover the wide variety of things the wrestling world can offer , it's like rediscovering your passion again. anyway 
you follow roh? what can you say bout hangman page if yes? I see a great potential in that boy and feel like roh didn't use him right actually, and his theme song is great.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait what?
> 
> so WWE has a monopoly over there?



Not a forced one by any means.  We had WCW when it was out, did better when it was on free to air.  We even had TNA during it's best era, and over here was getting more viewers.  Then some nobody tv channel got it and everyone forgot what it is.

For 2-3 months during summer we have World of Sport (Wade Barret and SoCal Val are commentators) which is pretty good.

I mean I guess kind of a monopoly but more no one wants to pick up the others more than WWE stopping anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Not a forced one by any means.  We had WCW when it was out, did better when it was on free to air.  We even had TNA during it's best era, and over here was getting more viewers.  Then some nobody tv channel got it and everyone forgot what it is.
> 
> For 2-3 months during summer we have World of Sport (Wade Barret and SoCal Val are commentators) which is pretty good.
> 
> I mean I guess kind of a monopoly but more no one wants to pick up the others more than WWE stopping anyone.




Damn that sucks. Like I have cable that shows Lucha , New Japan Pro Wrestling (although older episodes)

so I got variety besides WWE on  USA network


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I can understand why it's difficult for people to get outside of it tho, but once you discover the wide variety of things the wrestling world can offer , it's like rediscovering your passion again. anyway
> you follow roh? what can you say bout hangman page if yes? I see a great potential in that boy and feel like roh didn't use him right actually, and his theme song is great.


Still haven't gotten around to ROH yet.


Wish they had their own tv deal


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Still haven't gotten around to ROH yet.
> 
> 
> Wish they had their own tv deal


what do you watch tho? 
I think roh will get a tv deal, the problem with things like roh is that they are not new......they have been here for so long so people may be reluctant to get into it. but they are good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

pat pat said:


> what do you watch tho?
> I think roh will get a tv deal, the problem with things like roh is that they are not new......they have been here for so long so people may be reluctant to get into it. but they are good


I take a peek on Lucha and NJPW when I can.


Also Scarlett Bordeux is my waifu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

She defeated Gaysco Inferno 

With dat ass


----------



## pat pat (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She defeated Gaysco Inferno
> 
> With dat ass


yeah I am not much into impact but everyone tells me their storylines are actually good. 


Dean Ambrose said:


> I take a peek on Lucha and NJPW when I can.
> 
> 
> Also Scarlett Bordeux is my waifu


 that NJPW glory, it's funny how a lot thing njpw is just "trying to imitate a sport" while the storylines are so well fleshed there right? what I love is that actually I think when watching it, trying to understand what the guy is doing in the ring because it is related to his character, his story with the guy he fights, really great.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't it that his wife left him for a gangbang or something?


first time hearing about this. tell me more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> first time hearing about this. tell me more.


apparently the rumor was that Hulk caught his wife in a gangbang with black dudes which then he snapped after his daughter started dating a brother.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> apparently the rumor was that Hulk caught his wife in a gangbang with black dudes which then he snapped after his daughter started dating a brother.


She seem like a freak, I'd believe it. Remember she was riding her son's friend who was around her son's age. 

Its no wonder Hogan snapped and hard R'd like a little bitch on xbox live.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> She seem like a freak, I'd believe it. Remember she was riding her son's friend who was around her son's age.
> 
> Its no wonder Hogan snapped and hard R'd like a little bitch on xbox live.



OH yeah I forgot she went all Milf like 


Hogan probably was a little racist but these two incidents probably turned him mega heel on black people.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2019)

I remember that Warrior said in his hour long shoot of Hogan that Hogan was into wife swapping and offered Linda off to Warrior.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember that Warrior said in his hour long shoot of Hogan that Hogan was into wife swapping and offered Linda off to Warrior.



Guess he's ok with white men cucking him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember that Warrior said in his hour long shoot of Hogan that Hogan was into wife swapping and offered Linda off to Warrior.



I remember that.  That rant is still on YouTube right.


----------



## pat pat (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> apparently the rumor was that Hulk caught his wife in a gangbang with black dudes which then he snapped after his daughter started dating a brother.


 jesus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

So Smackdown might be heading into a 3 hour show .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Smackdown might be heading into a 3 hour show .



Why???  I mean why degrade it to Raw standards.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Smackdown might be heading into a 3 hour show .


is nothing sacred?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Is My Promised Neverland any good?   Going to be replacing Megalox's time slot in two weeks on Toonami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why???  I mean why degrade it to Raw standards.


cause Fox wants more plus to keep the roster happy so they don't jump ship


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> is nothing sacred?


to be fair, a lot of people are unhappy not being used and since on Smackdown you have so little time, most of the roster there are unused.

Vince don't want anyone leaving


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is My Promised Neverland any good?   Going to be replacing Megalox's time slot in two weeks on Toonami.


Probably Shounen Jump's best new series.

It's really good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause Fox wants more plus to keep the roster happy so they don't jump ship



Hmm so if you're a mid to low card you take the money, be used as a joke gimmick if you're lucky, and have your stock in the casuals eye's drop to be worth as the toilet paper they wipe their asses on.  Well if they can look themselves in the mirror then more power to them.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair, a lot of people are unhappy not being used and since on Smackdown you have so little time, most of the roster there are unused.
> 
> Vince don't want anyone leaving


yea but has any good entertainment wise come out of making a weekly wrestling show 3 hours? 

WCW's show started to show decline when they went 3 hours and raw just ended up becoming more painful to sit through than it already was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm so if you're a mid to low card you take the money, be used as a joke gimmick if you're lucky, and have your stock in the casuals eye's drop to be worth as the toilet paper they wipe their asses on.  Well if they can look themselves in the mirror then more power to them.


I think at some point they realize that they make more joining this circus than to try and do all the excessive work in the indies.


I mean other than Ambrose, everyone is about the money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea but has any good entertainment wise come out of making a weekly wrestling show 3 hours?
> 
> WCW's show started to show decline when they went 3 hours and raw just ended up becoming more painful to sit through than it already was.


Oh no I get you dude. I'm just explaining the reasons for this change.

I think 3 hours of Smackdown is too much. Hell 3 hours of any wrestling show not being a PPV is hell


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably Shounen Jump's best new series.
> 
> It's really good.


yea not surprising since black clover and MHA are their recent over hyped shows with one main character that reminds me why people stay away from shounen based series.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh no I get you dude. I'm just explaining the reasons for this change.
> 
> I think 3 hours of Smackdown is too much. Hell 3 hours of any wrestling show not being a PPV is hell


That would mean on monday and tuesday you'd have 6 hours of wrestling content spread through raw and smackdown. 
And lets not even add the 4-5 hours from when there is a ppv on sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea not surprising since black clover and MHA are their recent over hyped shows with one main character that reminds me why people stay away from shounen based series.


Yeah Deku ruins everything


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> That would mean on monday and tuesday you'd have 6 hours of wrestling content spread through raw and smackdown.
> And lets not even add the 4-5 hours from when there is a ppv on sunday.



can you imagine if this year we had 3 hours Smackdown along with the Friday, Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday shows ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah Deku ruins everything



Deku amassing his own harem unknown to him.  Uravity, Koga, and the girl from the film.  And he's dense about it.  Same with Asta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku amassing his own harem unknown to him.  Uravity, Koga, and the girl from the film.  And he's dense about it.  Same with Asta.


Well he also has the new girl Melissa in the movie now who's canon



Oh right you mentioned her .

Well the fandom in this series is weird dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can you imagine if this year we had 3 hours Smackdown along with the Friday, Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday shows ?



Fuck sakes, talk about a burn out in a few months, especially with Vince at the helm of all creative decisions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, talk about a burn out in a few months, especially with Vince at the helm of all creative decisions.



you add watching G1 too and at some point you'll be like


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you add watching G1 too and at some point you'll be like



I thought we were already at that point with RAW.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Deku amassing his own harem unknown to him.  Uravity, Koga, and the girl from the film.  And he's dense about it.  Same with Asta.


and hentai keeps having him fuck bakugo's mama too. 

I don't care about asta or his awful voice. he didn't fuck the nun so he's forever a jabroni to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> and hentai keeps having him fuck bakugo's mama too.


No wonder Bakugo is always pissed at him.   Beta father just watches.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can you imagine if this year we had 3 hours Smackdown along with the Friday, Sunday, Monday, and Wednesday shows ?


kinda there too which is wild. 

NXT Takeovers on a saturday every few months, sunday a PPV, monday is raw, tuesday smackdown, weds is NXT, thursday is NXT UK. Imagine watching all of that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> and hentai keeps having him fuck bakugo's mama too.
> 
> I don't care about asta or his awful voice. he didn't fuck the nun so he's forever a jabroni to me.


I tried giving BC a chance and it has it's funny moments but it just reminded me of FT x Naruto.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No wonder Bakugo is always pissed at him.   Beta father just watches.


the dad is the camera man. deku fucks around and becomes a villain this way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> kinda there too which is wild.
> 
> NXT Takeovers on a saturday every few months, sunday a PPV, monday is raw, tuesday smackdown, weds is NXT, thursday is NXT UK. Imagine watching all of that.


You have to be an actual addict for that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> and hentai keeps having him fuck bakugo's mama too.
> 
> I don't care about asta or his awful voice. he didn't fuck the nun so he's forever a jabroni to me.


You guys realize that it's at a point where most of the fandom  have legitimately done the Class A x Deku ship?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I tried giving BC a chance and it has it's funny moments but it just reminded me of FT x Naruto.


I read like 10 chapters of it and forgot about it, then I watched the 1st two eps when it finally was animated. Dropped it 2 eps in because asta's jp voice was so awful that I actually felt my sanity slipping the more and more I watched.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You guys realize that it's at a point where most of the fandom  have legitimately done the Class A x Deku ship?



Well that's Tumblr for you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I read like 10 chapters of it and forgot about it, then I watched the 1st two eps when it finally was animated. Dropped it 2 eps in because asta's jp voice was so awful that I actually felt my sanity slipping the more and more I watched.


Yeah Asta's voice  nearly broke my ears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's Tumblr for you.



I legit laughed and went ' these motherfuckers finally united over something and it wasn't political .'


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Question is anime when?  I mean the manga/LN has it's own remade Opening and Ending song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Question is anime when?  I mean the manga/LN has it's own remade Opening and Ending song.


what is  this from?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> and hentai keeps having him fuck bakugo's mama too.


Deku also has hentai with one of the pussy cat girls and with Midnight although she hooks up with all the young guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what is  this from?



Gaogaigar vs Betteman. It's a sequel to GaoGaiGar GGG Final that got an LN release before getting it's manga adaption.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Gaogaigar vs Betteman. It's a sequel to GaoGaiGar GGG Final that got an LN release before getting it's manga adaption.


Damn that mecha is neato


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Deku also has hentai with one of the pussy cat girls and with Midnight although she hooks up with all the young guys


yea he saved the pussy cat girl's nephew so she's indebted to him. 
and Midnight seems to be like those female teachers that get caught fucking their students.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Question is anime when?  I mean the manga/LN has it's own remade Opening and Ending song.


when sunrise stops being cucks and greenlights the anime production. I'm kinda slightly surprised it hasn't been greenlit for a fall-winter 2019 or spring 2020 airing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> when sunrise stops being cucks and greenlights the anime production. I'm kinda slightly surprised it hasn't been greenlit for a fall-winter 2019 or spring 2020 airing.



Hmm, probably by early June.  Hobby Japan is celebrating a 50th anniversary of sorts for it's magazine or company and is hold an event June 1.  There are three main events being presented there that are two animes and this series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea he saved the pussy cat girl's nephew so she's indebted to him.
> and Midnight seems to be like those female teachers that get caught fucking their students.



Oh yeah there is a hentai image of Melissa and Deku too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea he saved the pussy cat girl's nephew so she's indebted to him.
> and Midnight seems to be like those female teachers that get caught fucking their students.



Did the MHA manga ever show her original costume that caused that bill to be passed on what heroes can wear.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh yeah there is a hentai image of Melissa and Deku too


Melissa has a fat fucking ass.



PlacidSanity said:


> Did the MHA manga ever show her original costume that caused that bill to be passed on what heroes can wear.


No clue, it must have been nothing but star nipples and a star covering her cooter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> No clue, it must have been nothing but star nipples and a star covering her cooter.


 
Its anime only AFAIK but the design comes from Hori's concept art sketches so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Melissa has a fat fucking ass.
> 
> 
> No clue, it must have been nothing but star nipples and a star covering her cooter.


She's probably in the running for stealing Deku away


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its anime only AFAIK but the design comes from Hori's concept art sketches so...



Hmm, so she dressed up like Miko Mido from the last episode of La Blue Girl.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its anime only AFAIK but the design comes from Hori's concept art sketches so...


forgot about this. midnight knows she'll get a boost in popularity wearing that since fans will want to see the potential wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> forgot about this. midnight knows she'll get a boost in popularity wearing that since fans will want to see the potential wardrobe malfunctions.


I know Mineta was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Also apparently Cena's match at Mania is being kept super secret 


IN b4 Elias vs Cena again


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I know Mineta was


Mineta and Midnight just writes itself. He'll become a super villain from not getting to tap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mineta and Midnight just writes itself. He'll become a super villain from not getting to tap.


I'm pretty sure Midnight rather go after Deku cause she wants to corrupt the innocent boys.

I think tapeboy also is her target


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also apparently Cena's match at Mania is being kept super secret
> 
> 
> IN b4 Elias vs Cena again



Might as well since the fans "demanded" the Kurt vs Corbin match go through.   Well demanded as in stockholm syndrome setting in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well since the fans "demanded" the Kurt vs Corbin match go through.   Well demanded as in stockholm syndrome setting in.




Gotta push Corbin to the moon ........and to the sounds of crickets


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2019)

Kenny Omega wrestled in front of 100 people in a bar last night.

Top 3 draw in the world, guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

I wonder how RAW is going to be after the WM event.  I mean after so many hours of WM will there be anything in the tank for Monday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder how RAW is going to be after the WM event.  I mean after so many hours of WM will there be anything in the tank for Monday.



Nope. It's probably gonna have to be Roman carrying Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nope. It's probably gonna have to be Roman carrying Raw



Yeah, carrying it to the dumpster. Man just got over a literal form of cancer now has to carry a figurative form for damn ratins.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder how RAW is going to be after the WM event.  I mean after so many hours of WM will there be anything in the tank for Monday.


Enraged when Bork shows up still Universal Champion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, carrying it to the dumpster. Man just got over a literal form of cancer now has to carry a figurative form for damn ratins.


They can't  count on Ambrose anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Enraged when Bork shows up still Universal Champion


Urge to neg rising


----------



## pat pat (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Smackdown might be heading into a 3 hour show .


 HOLY FUCCKING SHIIIT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#SaveusSethBotchins[/HASHTAG]


----------



## pat pat (Mar 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kenny Omega wrestled in front of 100 people in a bar last night.
> 
> Top 3 draw in the world, guys.


 t'was for fun tho, I think he wrestled an old legend outta nowhere. it wasn't't advertised because since his IWPG reign no wrestler EVER beat him! so him losing in that bar is totally random, it's stupid of him not to expect no one would blow the info out  


Dean Ambrose said:


> [HASHTAG]#SaveusSethBotchins[/HASHTAG]


what's happening?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> t'was for fun tho, I think he wrestled an old legend outta nowhere. it wasn't't advertised because since his IWPG reign no wrestler EVER beat him! so him losing in that bar is totally random, it's stupid of him not to expect no one would blow the info out
> 
> what's happening?



Save us from Brock holding the belt again by botching


----------



## pat pat (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Save us from Brock holding the belt again by botching


like botching the ending and winning by accident ?  
anyway it would be so funny if Brock kept the title until summerslam...holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> like botching the ending and winning by accident ?
> anyway it would be so funny if Brock kept the title until summerslam...holy shit



nah at that point,  people would legit drop WWE.

You need Seth vs Drew , then at SS Drew vs Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> nah at that point,  people would legit drop WWE.
> 
> You need Seth vs Drew , then at SS Drew vs Roman


they don't care anymore tho, wwe and Vince could give brock the title and say fuck it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they don't care anymore tho, wwe and Vince could give brock the title and say fuck it


eh I think Brock's reaching the end of his contract and he's going to MMA to fight Daniel Cormier


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> eh I think Brock's reaching the end of his contract and he's going to MMA to fight Daniel Cormier



His contract was supposedly running out and he was returning to MMA for the last 3 manias.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> [HASHTAG]#SaveusSethBotchins[/HASHTAG]





Dean Ambrose said:


> Save us from Brock holding the belt again by botching



That's the last thing you want happening, Brock will give hard receipts back.  Remember Strowman not selling a close line to Brock at the Royal Rumble, got legit forced on his ass.  Then that triple threat match Strowman was involved against Kane and Brock, Braun hit legit knee to Brock's face and almost got knocked out for it. Then there was the Bob Holly incident to which he sandbagged a power move from Brock and got his neck broken for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> His contract was supposedly running out and he was returning to MMA for the last 3 manias.



There is that Saudi show after Mania that Brock will definitely be at due to the money pay out.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm pumped to see him lose the belt.  I hope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> His contract was supposedly running out and he was returning to MMA for the last 3 manias.



LET ME HAVE HOPE DAMMIT!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's the last thing you want happening, Brock will give hard receipts back.  Remember Strowman not selling a close line to Brock at the Royal Rumble, got legit forced on his ass.  Then that triple threat match Strowman was involved against Kane and Brock, Braun hit legit knee to Brock's face and almost got knocked out for it. Then there was the Bob Holly incident to which he sandbagged a power move from Brock and got his neck broken for it.


Oh right. Brocky would try to return the favor


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

Draft also soon .

They should do more RAW vs. Smackdown style events. It would make their "RAW vs. Smackdown" PPV less special, but it's a great way to make the brands more interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

one day it won't be true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Draft also soon .
> 
> They should do more RAW vs. Smackdown style events. It would make their "RAW vs. Smackdown" PPV less special, but it's a great way to make the brands more interesting.


I demand that Roman stays on Raw and Seth and keep all the good wrestlers in Smackdown


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2019)

Just retire the Universal Title and bring back the WHC and have Brock peace out and just become a special attraction "only hype fights at big PPVs" guy again. He doesn't need the belt.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm pretty sure Midnight rather go after Deku cause she wants to corrupt the innocent boys.
> 
> I think tapeboy also is her target


Shota the only non shota she seems interested in.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

WWE to Fox. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Shota the only non shota she seems interested in.



Yeah that's actually ironic 

Midnight I think also had a fling with Voicebox


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah that's actually ironic
> 
> Midnight I think also had a fling with Voicebox


Was this when he was still a shota?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was this when he was still a shota?


No probably twentys 

I'm guessing Voice couldn't handle her possible S&M tendencies


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 31, 2019)

Everyone knows Endeavor the true Chad of the series anyways


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No probably twentys
> 
> I'm guessing Voice couldn't handle her possible S&M tendencies




Those must have been the loudest screams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Those must have been the loudest screams.



Whoever ends up with her, is gonna end up having new fetishes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Present Mic..... isn't he the same age as Midnight at 31 yrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Present Mic..... isn't he the same age as Midnight at 31 yrs.


Yeah I think so.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 31, 2019)

Y’all talking about all these weak anime booty when Ultear still exists in this world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

Meh, Agent Aika and Najica had the market cornered on butt shots.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y’all talking about all these weak anime booty when Ultear still exists in this world.



I raise your girl and give  you this.
[


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2019)

Ultear was the best thing about Fairy Tail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

ah shit I think I spoiled for some people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

HHH wasn't having it that day


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ultear was the best thing about Fairy Tail.


YEEEEES! I hated how mashima just X'd her out of the series because he made her so powerful. I lost a lot of interest not too soon after that.

How do you get rid of something like this from your series?!?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> YEEEEES! I hated how mashima just X'd her out of the series because he made her so powerful. I lost a lot of interest not too soon after that.
> 
> How do you get rid of something like this from your series?!?
> 
> ...



It's a damn shame we didn't get a collaboration between Mashima and Matsuena.  FT's fanservice combined with HSDK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

So glad that you guys moved on


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2019)

Leon’s guns suck.  Lack of ammo is hurting me a lot more in his campaign.  I didn’t have these problems with Claire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2019)

Becky what the fuck are you doing? 

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Meh.  What a bad show WrestleMANia is shaping up to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

I wish Ambrose was the co-host of Mania along with Alexa so that way when her segments get cringy he can save them


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

I just wanna see Kofi win the title, Drew beat Roman, AJ get caught in a cool RKO sequence and Becky win.
That's all I'm asking for this Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I just wanna see Kofi win the title, Drew beat Roman, AJ get caught in a cool RKO sequence and Becky win.
> That's all I'm asking for this Mania


How about The women s rumble being a botch fest?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

I want a Trump vs McMahon rematch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

It was memorable.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a damn shame we didn't get a collaboration between Mashima and Matsuena.  FT's fanservice combined with HSDK.


the ultimate crossover that never was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It was memorable.



Lashley probably asked for a personal copy due to the amount of reaction he got.   I mean he coat tail road Austin (who didn't even wrestle) but he got a huge positive reaction from it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the ultimate crossover that never was.



I'm trying to remember what I did with the image of the manga panels of a chain nude Erza and a restrained nude Shigure went off to.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Vince got murdered on HBO last night, a 20 minutes long segment on TV praising pro wrestling and the sacrifice of the wrestlers and burying Vince for all the shady shit he does to them and the shitty way wwe treats their employees keeping them under independent contract to deny their rights while making them work like regular employees.
Most time in these kind of things it's just to make fun of wrestling but this time he treated it with respect all the while shitting on Vince. I don't think that's the main steeam publicity wwe wants, holy shit Vince comes off like the worst piece of shir after this, I am fucking impressed   right after wwe went bragging on all media about their women revolution, they get it right back in their face will all their shady weird deals damn! Holy fuck did Vince fuck someone's wife at HBO or something?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Vince got murdered on HBO last night, a 20 minutes long segment on TV praising pro wrestling and the sacrifice of the wrestlers and burying Vince for all the shady shit he does to them and the shitty way wwe treats their employees keeping them under independent contract to deny their rights while making them work like regular employees.
> Most time in these kind of things it's just to make fun of wrestling but this time he treated it with respect all the while shitting on Vince. I don't think that's the main steeam publicity wwe wants, holy shit Vince comes off like the worst piece of shir after this, I am fucking impressed   right after wwe went bragging on all media about their women revolution, they get it right back in their face will all their shady weird deals damn! Holy fuck did Vince fuck someone's wife at HBO or something?!



is this the segment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> is this the segment.


Whelp. What great timing by John


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Vince deserves all of the criticism in the world.  But John Oliver is an asshole.  So he’s the wrong person to deliver the message.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince deserves all of the criticism in the world.  But John Oliver is an asshole.  So he’s the wrong person to deliver the message.



So by that logic you're always trolling so you're the wrong person to expose John?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m just having fun when I’m on this message board.  Nothing i do is mean spirited.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m just having fun when I’m on this message board.  Nothing i do is mean spirited.


I get that I just mean that these wrestlers need this message out there. Even if John is dick , the fact he can expose Vince for the Satan that he is can be good for the employees of WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

Steph on raw tonight to talk about main event at mania, rumours are she's adding Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Steph on raw tonight to talk about main event at mania, rumours are she's adding Asuka.



but I saw her on the women's rumble card though 

also she's only there to eat the pin


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Leave Asuka alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Uh guys, John Oliver is trending on Twitter.

This shit might hit the fan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

don't do it John it's a trap!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Remember when the Daily Show was good?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Remember when the Daily Show was good?


It never was. Jon Stewart sucked


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2019)

Becky should eat the pin in favor of Charlotte, It would keep her hot. If she wins the title she'll be ice cold by summer slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Becky should eat the pin in favor of Charlotte, It would keep her hot. If she wins the title she'll be ice cold by summer slam.


Wrestlemania is where the big payoff for her push is supposed to happen. Stretching it longer would be a bad idea since by then nobody would care .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It never was. Jon Stewart sucked



You're wrong, but even if you weren't, he's a heck of a lot better than Trevor Noah and the current crop of writers. I pretty much had to stop watching because the writing style was getting annoying.

Anyway, good on John for the episode last night. Was gonna post it here in this thread but... it's this thread, so I felt like it'd be pointless. I wonder how much traction this'll get, if any at all. He blasted them over Saudi too and that got a foothold, but they still just fuckin' went, so who knows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wrestlemania is where the big payoff for her push is supposed to happen. Stretching it longer would be a bad idea since by then nobody would care .


Understandably so, i just think only two of the faces in the big title matches should win and it would be better to go with Kofi and Seth. Becky is the only one out of the three that can afford to have her story go longer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Understandably so, i just think only two of the faces in the big title matches should win and it would be better to go with Kofi and Seth. Becky is the only one out of the three that can afford to have her story go longer.



Honestly I think Seth might end up losing just for the fact that as people have brought up , he's expected to go to the Saudi show.

I kinda do get your logic on this though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You're wrong, but even if you weren't, he's a heck of a lot better than Trevor Noah and the current crop of writers. I pretty much had to stop watching because the writing style was getting annoying.
> 
> Anyway, good on John for the episode last night. Was gonna post it here in this thread but... it's this thread, so I felt like it'd be pointless. I wonder how much traction this'll get, if any at all. He blasted them over Saudi too and that got a foothold, but they still just fuckin' went, so who knows.




I'll admit Trevor is way worse but Jon never felt funny to me. He just made faces and his jokes never hit me 


Still............. forgive me Shield brother


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll admit Trevor is way worse but Jon never felt funny to me. He just made faces and his jokes never hit me
> 
> 
> Still............. forgive me Shield brother



Oh yeah, sure, all is forgiven. Just lemme fuggin' uh--


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wrestlemania is where the big payoff for her push is supposed to happen. Stretching it longer would be a bad idea since by then nobody would care .


 
While should let's face it.  For nearly 2 decades the PPVs after mania have been more often than not mania rematches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Seth is losing IMO. Becky will win because they'll wanna end a "historic" Mania on a good note. And my boi Kofi NEEDS this dub,


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2019)

Imagine Kofi loses and Vince gets what happened to WCW so he has to give the wwe title to him in the end anyway but at a less meaningful match and event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Are we super negative?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Does it even happen who wins or lose with the actual state of the product? 
As a seth fan I wanted him to win but thinking back no he should lose. The UV title is a fucking piece of shit without any value anymore because of lesnar's reign
And even if he wins what is he gonna do? Who is he gonna fight? They booked the whole roster like crap. But the thing is when seth will lose there will literally be no one else on the roster except Roman to take on brock and beat him, and I think that's where they are going.
Even worse for lynch the women division on both raw and smackdown is in a pathetic state and have been buried alive? So if she is champ what credible opponent is she gonna face? Charlotte ? 
Ans as for Kofi even if he wins , I don't think they will let  him have the title.for long. And even if he has to keep it longer I hope he actually tones down the new day shit with pancakes and such , it screams midcard and not at all a guy with main event status. So I hope he actually become a more serious character.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

The usos still haven't resigned! @Dean Ambrose  usos vs Lucha bros vs young bucks! Imagine that fucking shit bro! Damn !!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Seth 100% should lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The usos still haven't resigned! @Dean Ambrose  usos vs Lucha bros vs young bucks! Imagine that fucking shit bro! Damn !!



Would be amazing


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Are we super negative?



You mean the thread? Nah I think the criticism is warranted. Four popular wrestling channels that I watched all stopped. Now I just watch Wrestletalk. I think a lot of people are frustrated a_nd smarter_ than WWE thinks.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Are we super negative?



Yes, but the company has long since bled itself of the privilage of benefit of the doubt.
It's like pat said. Who honestly cares who wins and loses Sunday? In the grand scheme of things the people the audience likes going over won't make the overall show suck any less.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

I think they gotta revisit the programming strategy for both shows. And also show more types of matches (submission matches, hardcore matches etc). They don't have to be boring long matches lol. Also more RAW vs. Smackdown type events. There's not a clearly explained point for both shows, except to manage large rosters lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Damn KO is gonna Powerbomb Ali onto the Apron in a few months time huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> You mean the thread? Nah I think the criticism is warranted. Four popular wrestling channels that I watched all stopped. Now I just watch Wrestletalk. I think a lot of people are frustrated a_nd smarter_ than WWE thinks.



Yeah but like do we put down any small chance that WWE can do SOMETHING that makes us go....huh that's nice. 

I kinda want to believe that WWE won't fuck anyone over mostly so people can have some energy for Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yes, but the company has long since bled itself of the privilage of benefit of the doubt.
> It's like pat said. Who honestly cares who wins and loses Sunday? In the grand scheme of things the people the audience likes going over won't make the overall show suck any less.


True but can't we at least give some positivity to the wrestlers at least?

Personally I get they deserve all the shit they get but man I feel bad for the wrestlers who have endure it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

That said, credit where credit is due, I've heard about this Kofi thing and they've done a spectacular job at not fucking it up too badly. Good for them, I guess. Now keep the concept of decent booking going on for a year or so with at least a few more storylines uninterrupted and maybe it'll come close to being worth the space it takes up.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would be amazing


 Pentagon jr going rough with jey uso , and if you had the revival to that shit I am already nutting myself! Definitely worth a main event damnit!  
People have also been advocating for that job moxley vs cody Rhodes it's just a story that writes itself  
They also teased cm punk in their new BTE episode! Punk vs Omega the best in the world vs the best bout machine! 
Take 
My fucking dick with a card like that   I think you should also look into some of kylie rae' stuff she is a real goat in the ring, I listened to Booker t brag about how he is such a big deal for training her, love that guy


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That said, credit where credit is due, I've heard about this Kofi thing and they've done a spectacular job at not fucking it up too badly. Good for them, I guess. Now keep the concept of decent booking going on for a year or so with at least a few more storylines uninterrupted and maybe it'll come close to being worth the space it takes up.


The Kofi thing was a given , they didn't plan it at all and It fell in their hand at the right time at the right moment. The fact that we even have to congratulate them for not fucking up stories that write themselves is funny. We should be congratulating them for writing good stories , what they did to this main is cruel,  they buried like the riott squad + the whole smackdown division just for the main event , how am I supposed to be invested in Becky's matches against people that you treated like jobbers for months ?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Kofi should win tho, and his victory for me will get a little bit diminished by the fact that wwe handed this title to no one and everyone .....like jinder fucking Mahal...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

No Rey vs Kurt this week


----------



## pat pat (Apr 1, 2019)

Did the show start already?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No Rey vs Kurt this week



Yeah, heard about that one too this morning. good. Apparently the poor guy's had a rough go about it. Can't do wrestlemania in pieces, after all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, heard about that one too this morning. good. Apparently the poor guy's had a rough go about it. Can't do wrestlemania in pieces, after all.



Kurt really needs to hang it up now.  Guy was carried by Joe and AJ  last week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

K, time to see what this Go Home Raw will provide tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

oh god Steph opening Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Starting off with Steph.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

whoever said that damn joke about Steph works for WWE 


Who here is the snitch?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Congrats, you killed the crowd with that joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

so it is a unification match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

So a unification match then.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> You mean the thread? Nah I think the criticism is warranted. Four popular wrestling channels that I watched all stopped. Now I just watch Wrestletalk. I think a lot of people are frustrated a_nd smarter_ than WWE thinks.



I still keep an eye on cultaholic.  I still think they miss Adam Blampied after his issues (since he basically was the face of Whatculture wrestling group). Ross is fine but needs his king gimmick.

Wrestletalk is good because they don't take anything seriously.  Sometimes watch wrestling with wregret too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Brocko Lesner in a handicap match at WM as it's him vs Seth and the WWE Universe.... where the fuck was my invite to the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

I wish the crowd would troll and say Seth Rollins after Paul's hype moment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brocko Lesner in a handicap match at WM as it's him vs Seth and the WWE Universe.... where the fuck was my invite to the match.


I was taken out a week before


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol im starting to think seth will get fucked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

so Brock's gonna rape Seth at Mania?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Brock will probably win Sunday since he's probably going to Saudi for that pay out as defending champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so Brock's gonna rape Seth at Mania?



Might as well, need something to wake the crowd up after hour 7 of 8.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Brock like I want to lose and be done too


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2019)

if Seth doesnt slay the Beast, i say go with Kofi (and New Day) to go up against Brock and Heyman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Babyface ambushes Heel with 2 Low Blows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well, need something to wake the crowd up after hour 7 of 8.



How about Becky sitting on someone's face?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Seth gets the upper hand. Brock is eating him at Mania confirmed.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh shit Seth is gonna lose!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm, the Stomp on Lesner..... um.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

TakeOver is on Friday?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2019)

Battle of the billionaires 2 could have saved this Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, the Stomp on Lesner..... um.


what happened?

I just thought it was a normal sell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

So Lesner got the AJ treatment a few moments ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> TakeOver is on Friday?


Yeah they didn't want to compete with G1 which takes place Saturday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what happened?
> 
> I just thought it was a normal sell



He came out on top in the segment and hit his finisher.  Normally it means a loss at the PPV but then it's Vince's choice to allow the title change or not.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

Bogans r us are not a big deal.



PlacidSanity said:


> So Lesner got the AJ treatment a few moments ago.



Seth just remembering when Undertaker attacked brock during the last match between Brock and Seth and was hitting low blows.  Before the whole AJ treatment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Why are the Cuckonics on Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He came out on top in the segment and hit his finisher.  Normally it means a loss at the PPV but then it's Vince's choice to allow the title change or not.


True I just thought he botched the stomp or something


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Da fuck is up with Renee's weird sound of the B words ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah the heel tag team is composed of future HoF in botches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm liking the pace of Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Outside Tamina eating a spear, did her team get any match time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

Drax arrives.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

The fuck is that Snickers commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is that Snickers commercial.


Gotta be honest the constant woo got me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

It's Blarghtista


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Fuck is going on?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Well that was a quick promo and hype video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck is going on?



Kept it short and sweet and let the video package do all the talking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Did Bluetista just say goodbye?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Holy shit, a ring of jobbers.  A lumber job match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, a ring of jobbers.  A lumber job match.


do you think it would have been better if they added Ambrose to it?  At least you'd have one semi-credible champ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

This is tragic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Crews wins, jobbers throw tantrums, and who give a darn with this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

EC3 got punked out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

The sad thing about EC3 is that Vince would rather have him lose to a departing wrestler than to even let him shine because he was competition


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Guess this is it. Thanks for everything Kurt , one of the most complete WWE wrestlers of all time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Good video package for Angle


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The sad thing about EC3 is that Vince would rather have him lose to a departing wrestler than to even let him shine because he was competition


Vince probably thinks EC3 has a goofy face or some shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Damn Corbin right. Why they gotta do Kurt like this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince probably thinks EC3 has a goofy face or some shit.


OH god it's the Rat face thing all over again isn't it?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Someone made a Kofi hype video in the same vein of Daniel Bryan's Monster video all those years ago. Its pretty good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Are they really gonna let Black/Ricochet win?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

"You gotta get that one shot that one opportunity."

Renee a bootleg eminem.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh shit he did the over the turnbuckle spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

God bless Ricochet


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Clever by Dawson tbh. Solid Heel move.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

I guess we got our Mania match then


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH god it's the Rat face thing all over again isn't it?


finally someone will have the blue dot gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> OH god it's the Rat face thing all over again isn't it?


Its that one offwhite tooth hes got.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Hmm, so Revival will be on pre show then. 





Fucking Iconics and Samoan Outhouse on the main card but the better talent on pre show duty.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Its that one offwhite tooth hes got.


I thought it was cause he found out he's a Carter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> finally someone will have the blue dot gimmick.


So instead of EC3 it's now BDG?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

stop pushing this lame ass storyline


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Braun is finished


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow, EC3 allowed to speak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Drew jumping Reigns every week is funny ngl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Drew really shining as a heel. 

This is gonna be sad when he gets fed to Roman


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Does it even happen who wins or lose with the actual state of the product?
> As a seth fan I wanted him to win but thinking back no he should lose. The UV title is a fucking piece of shit without any value anymore because of lesnar's reign
> And even if he wins what is he gonna do? Who is he gonna fight? They booked the whole roster like crap. But the thing is when seth will lose there will literally be no one else on the roster except Roman to take on brock and beat him, and I think that's where they are going.
> Even worse for lynch the women division on both raw and smackdown is in a pathetic state and have been buried alive? So if she is champ what credible opponent is she gonna face? Charlotte ?
> Ans as for Kofi even if he wins , I don't think they will let  him have the title.for long. And even if he has to keep it longer I hope he actually tones down the new day shit with pancakes and such , it screams midcard and not at all a guy with main event status. So I hope he actually become a more serious character.


I think Seth will probably be the one to lose but if he wins he could fued with McIntyre if he beats Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Wait wtf's the main event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Riot Scrubs out for a pay check.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Drew really shining as a heel.
> 
> This is gonna be sad when he gets fed to Roman


Bruh he needs to win. Roman can afford the loss. They can play it as Roman overestimating himself and then the summer is essentially his training montage till he's ready to beat Drew for the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Before Roman faces Brock again for the 200th time, he should be on The Meg sequel to say he speared a 75 ft shark to counter act Brock F5ing a Great White in a Summer Slam promo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly I think Seth might end up losing just for the fact that as people have brought up , he's expected to go to the Saudi show.
> 
> I kinda do get your logic on this though.


i agree that's how it probably will go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riot Scrubs out for a pay check.


Dean could have used that check for his beer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bruh he needs to win. Roman can afford the loss. They can play it as Roman overestimating himself and then the summer is essentially his training montage till he's ready to beat Drew for the title.


Of course man. Like I said before, have Drew win , feud with Seth or Brock, win the belt and then have Roman be built up right so that he can win at SS , and then he turns on Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Some people making fun of Cena's hair


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

I still don't care about the match LMAO. At this point add Asuka to it. Its already a clusterfuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Cole called them three men


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Why the fuck have security if this is what's going to happen.  And now arrest are happening on screen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cole called them three men


I mean he's right about one of them being a man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah this feud got ridiculous


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean he's right about one of them being a man


I see two though 

Ronda and Charlotte


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah this feud got ridiculous


Mania should be ending with the Knee Plus being countered into a Trouble in Paradise dammit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Fucking felonies being committed on screen, the fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Why would you put them in the same car?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mania should be ending with the Knee Plus being countered into a Trouble in Paradise dammit.


WAMEN'S FIRST!! 


but yeah once it got super mainstream it was over for any other match becoming the ME


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Lmao wtf!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

They put Ronda and Becky in same car.  I know this is fiction but are American police that dumb or is it something that just happens in fiction?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They put Ronda and Becky in same car.  I know this is fiction but are American police that dumb or is it something that just happens in fiction?


Well yes American cops are kinda dumb


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They put Ronda and Becky in same car.  I know this is fiction but are American police that dumb or is it something that just happens in fiction?


Nah. Cops are dumb but this is WWE level dumbness. Beyond real life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Who the fuck booked this segment.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Lmao that was some shockmaster level nonsense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who the fuck booked this segment.


Vince Russo bro.

That was totes , bro.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who the fuck booked this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

after that ridiculous segment, I just hope Chris Farley can do the worm from the top rope


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

If Naomi was in the main event at Wrestlemania that segment would have had tragic consequences.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh hey...its this chick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

ah yes the cluster fuck known as that Lacey skit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

There is no way in hell if they wanted realism in that segment that those girls make WM.   Resisting arrest, attack of a civil servant, property damage, grand theft auto, attempted murder via vehicular homicide, ect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Laborious vs Heavy Machinery.... ok this should be fun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Roode gonna snap on Gable soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Sweet, Chad Gable is gonna protect Bobby Roode


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Would smash Lacey

Otis is a Turtle


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Braun vs. some jobbers. Wow. Imagine my excitement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun vs. some jobbers. Wow. Imagine my excitement.



Couldn't even bother to use actual wrestler fodders like EC3 and whatever that other wrestler who's gay is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Meh, Strowman vs jobbers.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

This is 2016 again right, Braun killing local jobbers until Sami comes and challenges.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Will Sami be cleared for Mania?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Mustafa Ali in battle royal


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mustafa Ali in battle royal


*Ali


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> *Ali


I won't listen to Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mustafa Ali in battle royal


Should just have Joe v. Ali v. KO v. Rey v. Almas v. Truth in a Ladder Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Should just have Joe v. Ali v. KO v. Rey v. Almas v. Truth in a Ladder Match


They don't want them stealing the show from the ME


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Again Collin only relevant because he's fucking Black Widow.   But then again the woman left Deadpool for an aging Sean Penn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Will Sami be cleared for Mania?


Pretty sure he's been cleared for a while


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2019)

Are they really serious?? The last match on WM’s card is the Raw women’s championship match?? Fucks sake. Let this company go bankrupt


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They don't want them stealing the show from the ME


Should cancel AJ/Orton and Kofi/Bryan too. Damn maybe this is why Usos don't have a match. Remember when they were having MOTNs from the pre-show almost every PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Should cancel AJ/Orton and Kofi/Bryan too. Damn maybe this is why Usos don't have a match. Remember when they were having MOTNs from the pre-show almost every PPV


They'll tell AJ and Orton to just go basic moves.


Kofi and DB won't be allowed to fly


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Will Balor be demon for Mania?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Will Balor be demon for Mania?


Probably


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

>Goes Demon for Lashley for the IC title
>Does not go Demon for Lesnar for the Universal Title


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Charly Caruso got that Jenna Dewan vibe going on.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2019)

Nostrils flared.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Charly Caruso got that Jenna Dewan vibe going on.



I still remember when Dean flirted with Charly one time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> THIS ^ (use bro) DIDN'T USE HIS POWERUP AGAINST LESNAR BUT HE DOES AGAINST A GUY HE'S BEATEN MULTIPLE TIMES 1V1?


Placid brought that up a while ago.

I never laughed so hard at the stupidity of Finn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> THIS ^ (use bro) DIDN'T USE HIS POWERUP AGAINST LESNAR BUT HE DOES AGAINST A GUY HE'S BEATEN MULTIPLE TIMES 1V1?



WWE logic = 3rd grade level thinking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

I actually hope Finn loses. Not because he's dull AF, Lashley is too separated from Rush, but because he's actually the biggest fucking dumbass in WWE. I can't support that level of dumbassery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I actually hope Finn loses. Not because he's dull AF, Lashley is too separated from Rush, but because he's actually the biggest fucking dumbass in WWE. I can't support that level of dumbassery.


I can 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

So the Boring One Bobby Lashley vs the Dumbass One Finn Balor in final form Demon mode..... honestly it's time to have Vince committed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Is fucking Baron Corbin closing out the show.....


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again Collin only relevant because he's fucking Black Widow.   But then again the woman left Deadpool for an aging Sean Penn.



She left him when he was playing Hal Jordan in the terrible Green Lantern.  So you can't really blame her for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

MAIN EVENT is a good sleeping pill actually


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

This is actually awful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Are those "Boring" chants I'm hearing in a Mysterio match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Rather have Drew vs Ambrose part 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

What a match to have before wm.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

Lol he didn't even use his finisher


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

Actually like the Deep Six as a finisher but still a shit match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 1, 2019)

I miss Sami Zayn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

Borin Corbin really needs to get fired somehow


----------



## Raiden (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh boy...will they have kurt lose at WM? Lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm making that goddamn match my piss break or snack break goddammit


----------



## Kuya (Apr 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Borin Corbin really needs to get fired somehow



he's been pushed for like 3 years straight. this guy is Jinder Mahal tier basically, but Vince loves Corbin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2019)

The fuck, maybe for one or two felony chargers but not for a damn page essay's worth recorded on TV.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Fuck you g virus stage 5!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, maybe for one or two felony chargers but not for a damn page essay's worth recorded on TV.


Why don’t these fucking writers keep it simple for once?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you g virus stage 5!



How the hell are you failing to the gimme boss?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

No I beat him.  I’m just annoyed that he showed up again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Stage 4 on the other hand gave me trouble.  Ammo seems more scarce during the Leon play through tbh.  I had to have pinpoint accuracy when I was shooting all the eyeballs.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2019)

I actually found it more scarce for Leon, with the grenade launcher you really don't have to be so precise on the G fightsas both Acid rounds and Flame rounds have a DOT linked to it.  While hitting the eyes is best still it isn't make or break.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why don’t these fucking writers keep it simple for once?


I'm 100% convinced Vince decided to sabotage this and take the heat out of the match so bishes won't clamor for a Women's Main Event at Mania ever again.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm 100% convinced Vince decided to sabotage this and take the heat out of the match so bishes won't clamor for a Women's Main Event at Mania ever again.



I wonder if behind the scenes Theresa power struggle going on between Vince on one end and Triple H and Steph on the other.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2019)

Vince was always a piece of shit that probably has more too much blood on his hands. I utterly despise what this man has turn wrestling into and how many people he has destroyed. 

Oliver was spot on when NFL has the fucking moral high ground over you, you should re-evaluate your life.



Shirker said:


> You're wrong, but even if you weren't, he's a heck of a lot better than Trevor Noah and the current crop of writers. I pretty much had to stop watching because the writing style was getting annoying.
> 
> Anyway, good on John for the episode last night. Was gonna post it here in this thread but... it's this thread, so I felt like it'd be pointless. I wonder how much traction this'll get, if any at all. He blasted them over Saudi too and that got a foothold, but they still just fuckin' went, so who knows.


Jon had GOAT correspondents back in the day that carried his segments. He may have some solo segments that were extremely great such as 
Deep dish pizza saga but other than that he was a bit more preachy. 

Trevor has insight when you watch his between the scenes segments


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are those "Boring" chants I'm hearing in a Mysterio match.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> >Goes Demon for Lashley for the IC title
> >Does not go Demon for Lesnar for the Universal Title





Lord Trollbias said:


> THIS ^ (use bro) DIDN'T USE HIS POWERUP AGAINST LESNAR BUT HE DOES AGAINST A GUY HE'S BEATEN MULTIPLE TIMES 1V1?



WWE wild for having worse writing than Fairy Tail.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Yeah released on their own recognizance my ass.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah released on their own recognizance my ass.


Fucking hell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

So Dean after Raw went off air attacked Corbin and made it known he was gonna be at WM.

Now the question is why is Vince letting him be on the show?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Dean after Raw went off air attacked Corbin and made it known he was gonna be at WM.
> 
> Now the question is why is Vince letting him be on the show?



Kick Off show probably.   But I'm guessing he'll be helping out Angle and Roman in their matches as he can get the on up on Drew and Corbin before leaving.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kick Off show probably.   But I'm guessing he'll be helping out Angle and Roman in their matches as he can get the on up on Drew and Corbin before leaving.



What if he just decides to mess up the main event?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> What if he just decides to mess up the main event?



Did you just watch what happen last night for the three way.  How can he ruin something that was turned into a cluster fuck mess these past weeks, he'd only an improvement for this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did you just watch what happen last night for the three way.  How can he ruin something that was turned into a cluster fuck mess these past weeks, he'd only an improvement for this match.




the sheer fuckery from those 'arrests'  made the ME kinda stupid


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

poor Dean smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> poor Dean smh.


To be fair besides announcing his leave , he's had main event matches and is gonna be at Mania. He's being treated better than most.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2019)

i hear the bucks will make a surprise interference


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

No wonder Kurt is getting Corbin. He's gonna be on Starrcade 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 2, 2019)

“Hunter.... kiss my ASS.”


----------



## pat pat (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No wonder Kurt is getting Corbin. He's gonna be on Starrcade 2


 they are all paying the consequences hahaha 
It's cool that starcast is becoming this cool event. The boys are creating their own "wrestlemania week" feel with those events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they are all paying the consequences hahaha
> It's cool that starcast is becoming this cool event. The boys are creating their own "wrestlemania week" feel with those events.


I saw who's gonna be there and it's a lot of WWE legends.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I saw who's gonna be there and it's a lot of WWE legends.


 *wrestling legends  they are not a company's property, they worked for them just like they worked for some others companies 
but yesss even Kurt is going , and I think taker too


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 2, 2019)

What you boys doing Wrestlemania weekend?

Edit: oh shit, guess I should update the prediction thread later tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What you boys doing Wrestlemania weekend?
> 
> Edit: oh shit, guess I should update the prediction thread later tonight.


Getting a shit ton of snacks and drinks to deal with Friday to Wednesday wrestling bonanza


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

So apparently Rey got injured last night on Raw for real  with an ankle injury


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So apparently Rey got injured last night on Raw for real  with an ankle injury



Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, that sucks.



If he's out, wonder who replaces him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

How are the Avengers going to beat Thanos?  He has all of the infinity stones!  It seems impossible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

So starting off SD with the KO show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What you boys doing Wrestlemania weekend?
> 
> Edit: oh shit, guess I should update the prediction thread later tonight.



Ill probably watch it from home.

Sad though..axxess is like half an hour from my house. Didnt get tickets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How are the Avengers going to beat Thanos?  He has all of the infinity stones!  It seems impossible.



Prevent him from fully using all the powers of the stones.  Was almost accomplished in Infinity War had Star Lord not lost his shit when hearing Gamora bit the dust and allowing Thanos to use his gauntlet.  Just wondering if they going to be doing the doppelganger part of the comics.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Lol Orton hit low.

And AJ hit lower.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Holy shit AJ with that savage remark on Orton's past.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Lol, KO didn't have to say a word, just bolted before the fun starts.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Lol so Orton losin on Sunday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Whar are the chances there's gong to be fuckery at that contract signing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

holy shit AJ dropped a pipe bomb 

fuck that got me in my feels too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

K, faces win so reason for this..... nvm the useless host of WM out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

So Bliss now making matches on a show she's no longer on.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)

Lexi got my feels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

So Revival off the WM card since Black and ricochet involved in the SD tag title match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

All that happen when Ronda accidentally knock down a law enforcement.... the fuck you talking about.  They were fighting the police and each other coming cuffed from the fucking ring.  Holy shit, at least keep the continuity for something that occurred 24 hours ago for fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Usos turned face huh? 


Alexa's influence is due to the fact that Old Man Vince is having fun again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Cockonics on, time to mute.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cockonics on, time to mute.


Thank you DVR


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Fuck this, I have the TV on mute and yet I can feel them screech.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

WWE progressive, allowing felons to main event the WM show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE progressive, allowing felons to main event the WM show.


To be fair they let a woman beater main event WM so .....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

I still like the Miz turn. Sue me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> To be fair they let a woman beater main event WM so .....



Which one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

OH look Sanity is getting a check again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Which one.



Damn so many to choose from 

How about crackheads?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

damn Shane really heeling it up with that lack of passion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

seriously think that Fox wasn't kidding about that tv-14


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dammit look what they did to Sanity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit look what they did to Sanity.


as sucky as that is, I'm so happy for a backstage brawl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Congrats, The Miz is now Cena..... Thanos's Infinity Gauntlet influence felt outside the silver screen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

whelp Becky bae in the house


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats, The Miz is now Cena..... Thanos's Infinity Gauntlet influence felt outside the silver screen.



IN b4 Shane wins cause he's best in the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Being real , if WWE goes with Charlotte , it could get mild


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)

If WWE was smart, they would have Mickie James perform her music at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

for one moment I thought Rhonda and Becky were about to scissor by accident


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> If WWE was smart, they would have Mickie James perform her music at Mania.


Mickie sadly is in the women's rumble


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Renee needs to watch out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Being real , if WWE goes with Charlotte , it could get mild



Possible 8 hour show, the ones with kids would have already left, the ones remaining will have to be taken out on stretchers.  No matter who wins, it's going to be mild.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Possible 8 hour show, the ones with kids would have already left, the ones remaining will have to be taken out on stretchers.  No matter who wins, it's going to be mild.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

wtf?!!! 18 person mixed match ?!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Lmao at them dancing before the commercial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Holy shit this mix tag match says cluster fuck all over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit this mix tag match says cluster fuck all over.



You gotta admit, this is way better than your standard match E has done the last few months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 2, 2019)

Wtf WWE? Show started off well but this middle stretch is killing me. At least Kofi/Bryan segment will be hype


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

What in the shockmaster level of nonsense is this?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)

lol Lacey Evans. she the new Emmalina.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Great, include something mundane as a Lacey Evens walk down to this train wreck of a match.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)

EC3 and Jeff

TNA
TNA
TNA
TNA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

boooo the women should wrestle the men you weebs 

I want to see Asuka vs Anderson. See if he wifes her up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

dammit I will enjoy this shit show  for what it is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

EC3 getting ring time.  Crowd probably walking to the rest rooms right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

I jest remembered that the WWE has in the employment former TNA writers and creative, so this is their debut SD creation then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> EC3 getting ring time.  Crowd probably walking to the rest rooms right now.




Asuka fans probably wishing she was off the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh look a No Contest finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

goddammit EC3 is dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Well Asuka "wins"......       

Why am I still watching.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Asuka "wins"......
> 
> Why am I still watching.




Probably should stop.


I just found that so utterly ridiculous that I couldn't stop laughing.


I love me some trainwrecks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Nikki was petting  Odis


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 2, 2019)

who does Mustafa think he is? Ironman?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Seth Rollin's twin brother is pretty good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

having my fun, that mixed match killed the crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

DB is so goood as a heel 

also dat Kofi is over as hell


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> goddammit EC3 is dead


What happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

DB pontifying to the unlearned masses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened?


got his ass kicked by Asuka and Jeff Hardy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

Kofi "watched it"


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Parts of what Kofi said  felt very rushed but it was pretty good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kofi "watched it"


Continuity? 


What sorcery is this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Kofi vs DB is gonna steal the show.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Convinced Lesnar and Kofi are going to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Convinced Lesnar and Kofi are going to win.


People when Brock wins:


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2019)

Someone has to explain how if you're in the back of a cop car handcuffed, how do you possibly get in the front seat and start driving the car.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People when Brock wins:



The heat from that is going to be crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> The heat from that is going to be crazy.


Personally though, the fact that Ambrose is at Mania might be where Dean helps Roman and Seth win their matches

The Drew one to protect Drew and get Roman the win . 

The Brock one for personal issues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Someone has to explain how if you're in the back of a cop car handcuffed, how do you possibly get in the front seat and start driving the car.


She could have slipped through the middle where the stick shift is ?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2019)

Good. I want Brock to win to see the smarks cry.



Dean Ambrose said:


> She could have slipped through the middle where the stick shift is ?



You're STILL handcuffed. 

How do you drive the car?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Good. I want Brock to win to see the smarks cry.


Why the sudden heel turn?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why the sudden heel turn?


When have I ever rooted AGAINST Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> When have I ever rooted AGAINST Brock.


When you wanted Cena to beat him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People when Brock wins:


People want Brock to lose?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When you wanted Cena to beat him



Your attempt to try to Bugs Bunny me is cute.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kofi vs DB is gonna steal the show.


AJ vs Orton could surprise imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Your attempt to try to Bugs Bunny me is cute.


 

You take that back 


My attempt was as weak as Raw's main event


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AJ vs Orton could surprise imo.


They did surprise me with the pipebombs so yeah that one is one to watch for.

I kinda want Miz vs Shane to go nuts too cause I really want face Miz vs heel DB


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Used her legs to move the stick shift and then accelerated? 

I'm trying to give some plausible logic here


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AJ vs Orton could surprise imo.



If Randall gives a shit.

I'm more hyped for Joe vs. Mysterio.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> If Randall gives a shit.
> 
> I'm more hyped for Joe vs. Mysterio.


Rey got injured on Raw.

Best lower expectations now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2019)

So did WWE finally state what the Ronda, Becky, and Flair were finally charged with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did WWE finally state what the Ronda, Becky, and Flair were finally charged with.


Pillow fighting


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

I want Charlotte to win.  She’s the best of the bunch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want Charlotte to win.  She’s the best of the bunch.


You want her to get shanked don't you? 

this is your sick way of getting Alexa back in the fold


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

I don’t know what they are doing with Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know what they are doing with Alexa.


She might legit have concussion issues dude. I have yet to see her get physical.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2019)

She has been wrestling on house shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She has been wrestling on house shows.


maybe they're testing her. I really think right now is a bad time for her to be back.

She'd just be another body in the rumble.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 2, 2019)

Any old wrestling sections? Just a request any links to promos from the AWA, International Wrestling/Lutte Internationale
There were some hillarious ones


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Any old wrestling sections? Just a request any links to promos from the AWA, International Wrestling/Lutte Internationale
> There were some hillarious ones




this is all I could find dude


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did WWE finally state what the Ronda, Becky, and Flair were finally charged with.



posing as women


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 3, 2019)

anyway kofi is like 10 years too late to even compete for the WWE title. he just don't got no more. but i will still support him. hope he wins to get rid of that stupid belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

I actually get this feeling that Charlotte, DB, and Brock are all gonna retain


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want Charlotte to win.  She’s the best of the bunch.



This is the Baron Corbin of predictions.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 3, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Someone has to explain how if you're in the back of a cop car handcuffed, how do you possibly get in the front seat and start driving the car.



Ronda would tell you she was able to do it because wrestling is fake.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Usos be staying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Usos be staying


damn Usos vs YB would have been fun 

oh well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

WTF?!!! IMPACT HAS A PPV ON THURSDAY?!!

Well goddamn , now whoever likes all the promotions have one week of wrestling


----------



## pat pat (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> damn Usos vs YB would have been fun
> 
> oh well


wow I can understand their choice tho, it's actually awesome they gonna stay in wwe seing the state of their tag team division ALSO
@Dean Ambrose  here are the commentators for AEW :Alicia A! Alex Marvez! Xcaliber YES, three of the absolutely best in the world and JIM FUCKING ROSS!! ahahaha Justin Robert as an announcer too, I fucking nut myself bro, fucking nut myself at th sheer idea of how these absolute guy will make the show awesome!
wow wow also Jim Ross calling out all the people saying he is out of touch and saying he'll show them if he really has nothing else to offer like they say  that's gonna be a ride bro!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF?!!! IMPACT HAS A PPV ON THURSDAY?!!
> 
> Well goddamn , now whoever likes all the promotions have one week of wrestling



Too much wrestling.  This week is basically one event from last raw until next week's smackdown every day. 

AEW did the right thing keeping themselves from doing something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Too much wrestling.  This week is basically one event from last raw until next week's smackdown every day.
> 
> AEW did the right thing keeping themselves from doing something.


Yeah  cause this is ridiculous . Everybody knows end of March beginning of April is WM weekend  so why book on that week a PPV?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2019)

Too much wrestling and now Vince is trying for too much football.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hope they paid him enough to care about learning the names of the talent, IMO this is a worthless deal that feels oddly similar to a WCW move.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want Charlotte to win.  She’s the best of the bunch.


She's the greatest technical wrestler in woman's history from what i seen, keep in mind im not familiar with the Japanese women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Too much wrestling and now Vince is trying for too much football.


well the AAF went down so if anything there's an open spot for the XFL.

Not like it will matter, college and NFL are kings of football


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hope they paid him enough to care about learning the names of the talent, IMO this is a worthless deal that feels oddly similar to a WCW move.



People keep mocking when it's mentioned the Khans have a lot more money than the McMahons and yet here again they're willing to outspend.  If this were football (As in playing with the feet) AEW would feel like Man City, PSG or Chelsea with the way they're spending.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> She's the greatest technical wrestler in woman's history from what i seen, keep in mind im not familiar with the Japanese women.



I still think Natty is slightly better than her technically.  It's just Natty has had some really shitty gimmicks that's made her damaged goods, punishment for being a Hart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If this were football (As in playing with the feet) AEW would feel like Man City, PSG or Chelsea with the way they're spending.


Sorry bro, we'll never stop calling NFL  football .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sorry bro, we'll never stop calling NFL  football .



Hey man, I was never going to call for that.  I just put American in front of football when differentiating


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey man, I was never going to call for that.  I just put American in front of football when differentiating


It's just weird how Europeans despise us calling NFL football and football (soccer), like we don't do it to be mean it's just that NFL sounds better than NHL and it's also taken


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's just weird how Europeans despise us calling NFL football and football (soccer), like we don't do it to be mean it's just that NFL sounds better than NHL and it's also taken



I took sport history at school which is why I don't get all up in arms.  The term football until basically the 70s in the UK could be used to any sport with a ball that was played on the field without being on horseback or anything.

Things like Rugby (both codes which American football comes from) have the full name of Rugby Football.  To claim association football has exclusivity over the term is just stupid.  Hell soccer the term comes from England to differentiate it from Rugby Football in the 1800s and no one gave a fuck until NFL started coming on UK tv in the 90s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I took sport history at school which is why I don't get all up in arms.  The term football until basically the 70s in the UK could be used to any sport with a ball that was played on the field without being on horseback or anything.
> 
> Things like Rugby (both codes which American football comes from) have the full name of Rugby Football.  To claim association football has exclusivity over the term is just stupid.  Hell soccer the term comes from England to differentiate it from Rugby Football in the 1800s and no one gave a fuck until NFL started coming on UK tv in the 90s



Oh damn 

well actually this is some good info


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> People keep mocking when it's mentioned the Khans have a lot more money than the McMahons and yet here again they're willing to outspend.  If this were football (As in playing with the feet) AEW would feel like Man City, PSG or Chelsea with the way they're spending.
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Natty is slightly better than her technically.  It's just Natty has had some really shitty gimmicks that's made her damaged goods, punishment for being a Hart.


I agree, but do you think It's an advantage for them or a potential disadvantage?


As far as Natty goes i would say she's up there, top5 for sure, but her booking(or lack thereof) leaves a lot to be desired. No doubt Charlotte has been throttled into a position where i can even have that opinion.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WTF?!!! IMPACT* HAS A PPV ON THURSDAY?!!*
> 
> Well goddamn , now whoever likes all the promotions have one week of wrestling



Haha of course


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree, but do you think It's an advantage for them or a potential disadvantage?



I guess they have one I'd say advantage in that they aren't owning a major network like Ted with with Time Warner.  That way they can at least shop around for a tv network or go online in a few years when the move to online majority becomes a thing.  Although if the Khans get bored it's going down to shitty TNA era levels fast.



> As far as Natty goes i would say she's up there, top5 for sure, but her booking(or lack thereof) leaves a lot to be desired. No doubt Charlotte has been throttled into a position where i can even have that opinion.



Again I put her booking down to her being a Hart and also coming up at a time Vince basically just wanted super models to look pretty in the ring.  If she had came up now and was Charlotte's age (Who is only 4 years younger than Natty) she likely would have had a better time since Hart and McMahon relationships have warmed a lot.  

Plus when it comes to top 5 it does come down to personal preference so there's no real major disagreement there.  Charlotte imo is number 2 behind Natty so it's not like major disagreements.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Haha of course


I mean goddamn this is stupid


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hope they paid him enough to care about learning the names of the talent, IMO this is a worthless deal that feels oddly similar to a WCW move.


 maybe because he isnt hired as an announcer ? Lol that's what is said on their official Twitter 
No matter what Ross has a huge knowledge and his role backstage is gonna be extremely important , so no getting Jim Ross on your company is everything but worthless


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> maybe because he isnt hired as an announcer ? Lol that's what is said on their official Twitter
> No matter what Ross has a huge knowledge and his role backstage is gonna be extremely important , so no getting Jim Ross on your company is everything but worthless


Yeah i seen the deal was mostly for a bavkstage role after i posted that. With that being said, what has Jim ross really contributed backstage? Im asking genuinely because i do not know.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> this is all I could find dude


Merci mon ami lol, I liked Molsons but still lol they made the best commercials Labstts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

pic of outside barclay's center yesterday

I was there for a bit .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)

just my opnion nobody was scarier than Mad Dog Vachon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yeah i seen the deal was mostly for a bavkstage role after i posted that. With that being said, what has Jim ross really contributed backstage? Im asking genuinely because i do not know.



He pretty much signed everyone from mid-late 90s to mid 2000sm


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> just my opnion nobody was scarier than Mad Dog Vachon


Commitment to the character. Too bad most dont do it now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> pic of outside barclay's center yesterday
> 
> I was there for a bit .


The Man is always awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Commitment to the character. Too bad most dont do it now



Because unless you got some clout in the company, if it doesn't past the Vince test it's dead in the water and any promos are given to the sitcom script writers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because unless you got some clout in the company, if it doesn't past the Vince test it's dead in the water and any promos are given to the sitcom script writers.


While this is true , you also gotta try to make art out of shit sometimes. Can't just go to social media and bitch either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> While this is true , you also gotta try to make art out of shit sometimes. Can't just go to social media and bitch either.



Very true.  Look at Glenn Jacobs, he started out as a wrestling dentist, repackaged as Fake Diesel, and then stopped at the Kane gimmick for which he's kept for the rest of his career.  Then there were the dumb gimmicks that were given to the Kane character to be in and he somehow made the most of them watchable.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2019)

These motherfuckers cast John Cho to be Spike Spiegel in the live action Cowboy Bebop. 

Since when the fuck was Spike asian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers cast John Cho to be Spike Spiegel in the live action Cowboy Bebop.
> 
> Since when the fuck was Spike asian.



Yeah just saw that on ANN a few minutes ago.  Unless one of those 10 episodes is going to have the Bebop crew trying to find a White Castle I don't know.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He pretty much signed everyone from mid-late 90s to mid 2000sm


I understand he was big on foley(as was the entire IWC at the time) but did he really have any "great finds" or diamond in the rough type stuff? Or was he just signing the guys he was told to sign? How much of his job was something that not anyone else could do?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I understand he was big on foley(as was the entire IWC at the time) but did he really have any "great finds" or diamond in the rough type stuff? Or was he just signing the guys he was told to sign? How much of his job was something that not anyone else could do?



He signed Steve Austin when Vince wanted to pass on him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He signed Steve Austin when Vince wanted to pass on him.


Stunning Steve Austin.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 4, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> pic of outside barclay's center yesterday
> 
> I was there for a bit .


Almost confused Ronda for Tyler Breeze


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He signed Steve Austin when Vince wanted to pass on him.


didn't he also find the Rock as well?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 4, 2019)

I wont what kind of masterpiece we would get with a Johnny gargano vs seth Rollins in raw. 
If seth becomes champ I want him to do these kind of open challenge each night to fight guys like ricochet, black and gargano when he get there. We gonna get some classic


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> didn't he also find the Rock as well?



If they were in the AE or Ruthless Agression era then it's highly likely JR had a hand in finding them (People like Undertaker/Kane excluded since been around a long time before then.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If they were in the AE or Ruthless Agression era then it's highly likely JR had a hand in finding them (People like Undertaker/Kane excluded since been around a long time before then.)


but wasn't Undertaker in the AWA with JR? 

As Mark Callawey  ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2019)

predictions are up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 4, 2019)

What you boys eating and drinking on wrestling weekend


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but wasn't Undertaker in the AWA with JR?
> 
> As Mark Callawey  ?



Nope he was never in AWA. He was in wccw from 84-88 then worked for Jerry Jerrett for a year or two (where he was managed by Dutch Mantell aka Zeb Coulter   ) before going to wcw in late 89 where he was a Paul E Dangerously guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What you boys eating and drinking on wrestling weekend



Gotta continue to be the cm punk of the thread and stick with Pepsi fir drinks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2019)

I got some buddies from school coming over for Mania. None of them actively watch WWE but overheard one of them saying he gotta watch Mania as its a big tradition and managed to wrangle up a few others as well.
So imma be the guy relaying all the history and shit for these guys before the matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nope he was never in AWA. He was in wccw from 84-88 then worked for Jerry Jerrett for a year or two (where he was managed by Dutch Mantell aka Zeb Coulter   ) before going to wcw in late 89 where he was a Paul E Dangerously guy.


Oh thanks for that. I must have mixed it up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I got some buddies from school coming over for Mania. None of them actively watch WWE but overheard one of them saying he gotta watch Mania as its a big tradition and managed to wrangle up a few others as well.
> So imma be the guy relaying all the history and shit for these guys before the matches.



they're gonna be so damn lost on who all these new guys are


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What you boys eating and drinking on wrestling weekend


gotta balance . Sunday is definitely pizza and drinks and some chips.


Saturday something light for G1


Friday same


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> didn't he also find the Rock as well?


rock is from that famous somoan wrestling family so probably not but I think he got stone cold signed and mankind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> rock is from that famous somoan wrestling family so probably not but I think he got stone cold signed and mankind.


Huh it's cause I feel that I remember watching JR say how he pushed Vince to push Rock 

maybe false memory


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These motherfuckers cast John Cho to be Spike Spiegel in the live action Cowboy Bebop.
> 
> Since when the fuck was Spike asian.


This is as bad as when Eric Forman was Venom. WTF


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Huh it's cause I feel that I remember watching JR say how he pushed Vince to push Rock
> 
> maybe false memory


Maybe but I remember rock debuted with them pushing him out the gate. Then they kinda cooled off on him when he wasn't getting over as a babyface until he turned and joined the nation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2019)

So Batista retiring at WM or is he staying on a year and will be promoting films such as this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Batista retiring at WM or is he staying on a year and will be promoting films such as this.


He said he wanted to come back for one more match vs HHH.

So he's done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He said he wanted to come back for one more match vs HHH.
> 
> So he's done



But I want Bluetista to stay a year.   I want him to see him try to follow in the Rocks foot steps and do kiddyesque type films before his real master "cough"Disney"cough" calls him back to put on the blue paint and realize he was making more money at Marvel than at the E.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeah I think he's done after WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But I want Bluetista to stay a year.   I want him to see him try to follow in the Rocks foot steps and do kiddyesque type films before his real master "cough"Disney"cough" calls him back to put on the blue paint and realize he was making more money at Marvel than at the E.



He already is gonna do a kiddy movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2019)

should I watch Impact? or nah?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 4, 2019)

JR didn’t recruit Undertaker, Hulk Hogan did when they filmed Suburban Commando together.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Commitment to the character. Too bad most dont do it now


lol its the Judas Priest Rockers, AWA had everything lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)

Northern Ontario received broadcasts when wrestling was all split up back then. It is good to see wrestling being popular today too and even local events are starting to organize everywear just like some other sports.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Northern Ontario received broadcasts when wrestling was all split up back then. It is good to see wrestling being popular today too and even local events are starting to organize everywear just like some other sports.


wait...are you older than rukia?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> didn't he also find the Rock as well?


He signed rock but rock's dad put those ducks into place far before he was signed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> wait...are you older than rukia?!


Unfornately maybe lolololol i guess maybe in my mid-forties. I was a degrassi genration kid

Have to find more videos, i loved the AWA growing up throught forget what broadcast but was International Wrestling/Lutte Internationale.
If anybody can find the one with Sergant Slaughter training Dino Bravo and Rick Martel in the woods would be awesome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He signed Steve Austin when Vince wanted to pass on him.


He signed stunning steve Austin, then heyman gave him a live mic while he was on rental.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> What you boys eating and drinking on wrestling weekend


Buffalo chicken dip from scratch, hbu?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He signed stunning steve Austin, then heyman gave him a live mic while he was on rental.



Honestly that is overstated how much that helped Austin since as soon as he came to WWF he was given the Ringmaster gimmick and wasn't allowed to talk. 

It took splitting him from Ted Dibiase and both he and Jr telling Vince to let him run his mouth on commentary during one raw to have Vince see what Austin could do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2019)

I don’t know how signing Stunning Steve Austin takes away from JR signing him to the roster. Same with him signing Cactus Jack, who was then turned into the very different character Mankind. He still had the eye to recognize that these were two talented workers worth signing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly that is overstated how much that helped Austin since as soon as he came to WWF he was given the Ringmaster gimmick and wasn't allowed to talk.
> 
> It took splitting him from Ted Dibiase and both he and Jr telling Vince to let him run his mouth on commentary during one raw to have Vince see what Austin could do.



He cut a few promos as Ringmaster, they just weren’t memorable or good. lol


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Unfornately maybe lolololol i guess maybe in my mid-forties. I was a degrassi genration kid
> 
> Have to find more videos, i loved the AWA growing up throught forget what broadcast but was International Wrestling/Lutte Internationale.
> If anybody can find the one with Sergant Slaughter training Dino Bravo and Rick Martel in the woods would be awesome.


man we've got an OG in here. this is cool since we were missing a resident veteran fan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don’t know how signing Stunning Steve Austin takes away from JR signing him to the roster. Same with him signing Cactus Jack, who was then turned into the very different character Mankind. He still had the eye to recognize that these were two talented workers worth signing.


Seems to me like he's been scouting the blue chip prospects everyone is raving about. It's not like he came up with any of the characters that made these guys successful.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly that is overstated how much that helped Austin since as soon as he came to WWF he was given the Ringmaster gimmick and wasn't allowed to talk.
> 
> It took splitting him from Ted Dibiase and both he and Jr telling Vince to let him run his mouth on commentary during one raw to have Vince see what Austin could do.


My man, he literally became stone cold in ECW regardless of that ringmaster stint people like JR, Paul E, and the smart fans knew he was money before KOTR.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Seems to me like he's been scouting the blue chip prospects everyone is raving about. It's not like he came up with any of the characters that made these guys successful.


Vince didn't even want them so it doesn't matter how much raving reviews meltzer and internet fans gave them. It took JR convincing Vince to sign Austin and Foley to set up any of the stuff that happened afterward. 

There were no raving reviews for Cena and Batista. Yet JR discovered them and got them signed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

So apparently HHH announced that there will be a new studio show for WWE on FS1 coming in the fall.


Hoping it's something like Talking Smack but I highly doubt it


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 5, 2019)

Go do your predictions mother fuckers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Go do your predictions mother fuckers


I haven't done any this year and I'll remain consistent


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So apparently HHH announced that there will be a new studio show for WWE on FS1 coming in the fall.
> 
> 
> Hoping it's something like Talking Smack but I highly doubt it



Fox has been open in wanting something like how they had UFC where it was basically talking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 5, 2019)

Please ignore but jsut starting to get into the history watching broadcasts from the different territories. AWA was based out of Minnesota, okay and you had Stampede Wrestling out west and all the different territoires. Think it would be an intersting thing to do timelines of all the leagues and historical stuff, first appearances etc. Probably already done lots just have to search for it myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Fox has been open in wanting something like how they had UFC where it was basically talking.


Yeah just hope it's not something unnecessary like just showing shows from the past Raw or Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Please ignore but jsut starting to get into the history watching broadcasts from the different territories. AWA was based out of Minnesota, okay and you had Stampede Wrestling out west and all the different territoires. Think it would be an intersting thing to do timelines of all the leagues and historical stuff, first appearances etc. Probably already done lots just have to search for it myself.


Nah man, this thread is open to everyone.

If Rukia and Thor can post shit posts most of the time , you can post on historical wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My man, he literally became stone cold in ECW regardless of that ringmaster stint people like JR, Paul E, and the smart fans knew he was money before KOTR.



Smart Fans at the time were few and far between tbh.  It's not like today where everyone has the internet.  Most in WWF circles likely barely had ECW on their radar.

Also guys get your F keys ready for Pete Dunnes chest when he goes against WALTER tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince didn't even want them so it doesn't matter how much raving reviews meltzer and internet fans gave them. It took JR convincing Vince to sign Austin and Foley to set up any of the stuff that happened afterward.
> 
> There were no raving reviews for Cena and Batista. Yet JR discovered them and got them signed.


Vince not wanting them has nothing to do with the argument.

I don't know much of the story on Cena and Batista getting signed, so i guess I'll have to take your word on it?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Smart Fans at the time were few and far between tbh.  It's not like today where everyone has the internet.  Most in WWF circles likely barely had ECW on their radar.
> 
> Also guys get your F keys ready for Pete Dunnes chest when he goes against WALTER tonight.


I think you're underestimating the crowd then or over estimating the crowd now. Regardless my point stands that SCSA was not some diamond in the rough find for JR, you just can't give him that credit.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Not sure if I should try to attend a wrestlemania axxess event tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

KUSHIDA to NXT confirmed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> KUSHIDA to NXT confirmed.



The Asian invasion continues for NXT.

And while Vince is in charge, dies at the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if I should try to attend a wrestlemania axxess event tomorrow.


No.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

TakeOver time leggo


----------



## pat pat (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> KUSHIDA to NXT confirmed.


 another victim...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm so staring the PPV off with the tag match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Tag Match opening NXT. Easy bonus Dub. Always happens.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Crows defo up for this. That "One and Only" chant tho


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

what just happened in the crowd?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> what just happened in the crowd?


Someone turned off some lights
Also damn Ricochet


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

near 300lb man did that handstand spring OO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

That near fall was hype


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

lmao commentator about to die


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Jesus Christ, Ricochet is not human


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Holy shit, they are pulling out the stops and the big guy goes flying to end that sequence.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao commentator about to die



He'd have it no other way though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

FUCK ME, I always miss the first minutes of TakeOver.
What's been happening so far?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> FUCK ME, I always miss the first minutes of TakeOver.
> What's been happening so far?



Inhuman tag team match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Actually thought Black/Ricochet had it there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn that's how you open up your PPV.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn what a match. I honestly don't remember the last TakeOver Tag Match that wasn't amazing.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Fuck it's at barclays...30 minus from my house.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn actually hope Black/Ricochet win on Sunday. Can you imagine their matches against Usos and New Day?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Well Black and Ricochet officially now at the main roster after this.  Hopefully Vince doesn't fuck them over like the last NXT call up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Organic Curtain call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh shit, Disturbed lending music to a WWE event.

We 2000s now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

goddamn it , I had to deal with stuff and already missed Impact and part of NXT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Riddle's music sound like some GTA shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry but I fucking hate looking at feet. I hope Matt Riddle learns about boots one day


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I fuckin' love Dream.

Matt should probably win this since he's the MMA meme and everything, but god I hope Velveteen takes it. He needs a lengthy title reign.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

lol what an entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

God bless the American Dream


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Did Marallo just call VD a meme?

I mean he's not wrong, but....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Well the eccentric entrance fits Dream's character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Did Marallo just call VD a meme?
> 
> I mean he's not wrong, but....



Yes he did 

I think he confused Dudebro for the Velvet Dream  just cause it rhymed better


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Vince not wanting them has nothing to do with the argument.
> 
> I don't know much of the story on Cena and Batista getting signed, so i guess I'll have to take your word on it?


not sure what your point is then.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Crowd pretty heavily in Dream's corner.

Dream just that good or has Riddle been heeling it up recently? For some reason this storyline's escaped me when hearing about NXT's goings ons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Crowd pretty heavily in Dream's corner.
> 
> Dream just that good or has Riddle been heeling it up recently? For some reason this storyline's escaped me when hearing about NXT's goings ons.


No the crowd's just too into Dream right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

I hope Dream wins because if he wins he keeps the title, holding the title means it is far away before Vince takes him and makes him a joke jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I hope Dream wins because if he wins he keeps the title, holding the title means it is far away before Vince takes him and makes him a joke jobber.


Plus the fact is the dude's pretty young, he still needs a bit more time before you sent him up to the main 

If anything I'd like to see Dream vs a veteran in the next NXT takeover to put him over


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Go dream go!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

"That's the difference between sports entertainment and MMA"

I'm gonna shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

ah yes , no selling a German suplex


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Riddle getting frustrated now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ah yes , no selling a German suplex


He did say he wanted to beat Lesnar. He been prepping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He did say he wanted to beat Lesnar. He been prepping.


Brock gonna do worse if he no sells it


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

lol GTS is officially nerfed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock gonna do worse if he no sells it



Ask Braun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Holy shit, Dream soaking damage here.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock gonna do worse if he no sells it



Brock sees a no sell of German Suplex.  Brock does a beast mode nearly kill you German suplex.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

HE'S DREAMIN' UP!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

This comeback isn't even that good, but I'm hype as *SHIT*!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> lol GTS is officially nerfed.


Anything to take a shot at Punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ask Braun


Braun didn't just get rekted he got buried too


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Braun didn't just get rekted he got buried too



Got shit on so bad, they had to pause his push for a gahdamn year. And the only way to rehab him was to anally violate Reigns.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn Dream dead but he still kicked out


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Okay, I hope dream wins, but I would NOT have been mad at that finish. Damn near killed the dude.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

I thought that German from the ropes killed Dream with how he landed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

great


Shirker said:


> Got shit on so bad, they had to pause his push for a gahdamn year. And the only way to rehab him was to anally violate Reigns.


Nah he got destroyed in the promos before the Rumble. His career is done. 



Also HOLY SHIT THIS MATCH !


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

The hell is this match, both men soaking up the damage.

Also a nice counter of the elbow into the submission.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

DREAM!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, THIS JOHN CENA BOOKING


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Dream found a way. My boi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Wow, Dream won by reversing the Bro-mission.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Goddamn that was an instant classic.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Dream won by reversing the Bro-mission.



Velveteen > Your favorite martial artist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

lmao I love the crowd engagement in these matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

thought Dudebro was about to turn. Nice tease there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn thought Riddle was gonna destroy Dream post-match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I love how half of Dream's gimmick is "Dude that impresses the hell out of people arguably better than him".

Classic undeniable babyface. I live and breathe for this shit in wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao I love the crowd engagement in these matches.



What you will not be seeing the majority of the time this coming Sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

dat nice pop for Kushida.


dammit though , this should have been the greatest NXT takeover of all time


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

The only thing I know about Kushida is that he has a time travelling Delorean.

How good is he?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

>Water


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

This really will be a slobberknocker of a match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

WALTER


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I can't listen to this song without thinking of Ride to Hell....


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

RIP Bruiserweight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

So there's a possibility that Pete Dunn might be heading up to the main roster


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So there's a possibility that Pete Dunn might be heading up to the main roster



This is likely his last match in NXT UK.  He's either going to main roster or main NXT for a year before main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Dear english speaking world.  the W in Walter is pronounced like a V dammit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This is likely his last match in NXT UK.  He's either going to main roster or main NXT for a year before main roster.



I'd rather he go to main NXT


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dear english speaking world.  the W in Walter is pronounced like a V dammit!



>Vater


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Walter has a great look. That coat is awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Goddamn Walter's chops hurt me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Dunn doing everything in his power to avoid those chops and rightfully so. 

Oh, he staring to eat those.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd rather he go to main NXT



You and me both and now my chest hurts.

I have seen WALTER live, those chops are louder than you hear on TV and you in the crowd feel it!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Fuck sakes, this is turning into legalize torture.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

That dropkick was a big mistake. Can't pin a man you've rocketed into the nosebleeds.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Rip Dunne's back too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

This is painful to watch. Poor Dunne. He's gonna be red AF tomorrow


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Pete is going to need an advil after this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

that was some fine wrestling skills


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Ranallo makes a Brexit joke


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Everything hurts


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ranallo makes a Brexit joke



The whole thing is a joke, it deserved it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

If this were main roster both would be DQ'd by now for kicking too much ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Love the psychology of this match .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

lmao!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Another match where both guys tanking damage.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

HE'S DEAD

edit*
nvm, NXT


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

*HE BFUKCING LET GO OF HIM, HOLY SHIT!*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Goddamn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Holy shit, when Walter wants to fly he'll keep trying until he does.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

NXT crowd shit on Walter winning but tthat was the right move.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Ring Kampf triumph (should have Barthel come out)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, when Walter wants to fly he'll keep trying until he does.


a heavyweight who wants to be a cruiser weight.

I think that's great


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Best part about WALTER.  Only time Vince can touch him is when Raw/Smackdown are in the UK.  So like twice a year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

It's great the in 35 years a women's match will main event WM, but fucking creative had to shit on it all the way.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I keep forgetting Edge and Beth are maried for some reason.

Ayy, women's match. This is another match I haven't heard much about. The only notable thing is people pointing out how Kairi's inclusion doesn't make sense.
-----------

Disturbed muzik


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm guessing Bianca is getting the title since they're gonna rush the 4 horsemen vs 3 horsemen and Becky Bae


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's great the in 35 years a women's match will main event WM, but fucking creative had to shit on it all the way.



Yeah, it's been a gahdamn mess. Kofi's story has been booked better and it was a fucking accident.

...Maybe that's why, really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Kairi gonna be a jobber in the WWE sadly. 

Her gimmick feels so cheesy that Vince will make it even dorkier than it its.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

one last thing about WALTER.  But I declare that when facing him D-Lo's chest protector must be made legal.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kairi gonna be a jobber in the WWE sadly.
> 
> Her gimmick feels so cheesy that Vince will make it even dorkier than it its.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


>





Maybe I'll be wrong but it's kinda like how Bayley was in NXT to how she is now


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Does anyone else secretly fear that Bianca's gonna break her neck one day?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Does anyone else secretly fear that Bianca's gonna break her neck one day?


RIGHT HERE!! 


I brought this issue up last year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

This crowd got tired out by Walter vs Dunne

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

>"Bro"
MAURO, FUCKING STOP!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah this is defo the rest match. A shame as its a decent match (though compared to all the other matches tonight probably the weakest)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Never trust the Japanese


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

whelp there goes the friendship


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn they gonna break up Sky Pirates like this huh?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Io's dead I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Bazler wins


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn Shayna retained?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

>Shayna Bayzler ruins everything
Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

I mean I like Bayzsler and think she's arguably the best female Heel in WWE but damn did not expect her to win at all.
Damn so who? Who's gonna beat her?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean I like Bayzsler and think she's arguably the best female Heel in WWE but damn did not expect her to win at all.
> Damn so who? Who's gonna beat her?



Charlotte obviously.  Vince will have her hold ALL the titles.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean I like Bayzsler and think she's arguably the best female Heel in WWE but damn did not expect her to win at all.
> Damn so who? Who's gonna beat her?



>Water comes out
Book it, Paul.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

It has Vince Mcmahon pushing the Four horseshit thing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm, so Shayna retained.  Guess she's going to be a NXT a bit longer, which is good seeing what Vince is doing to the call up from NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Shayna retained.  Guess she's going to be a NXT a bit longer, which is good seeing what Vince is doing to the call up from NXT.


Vince would call her up and have her be a generic smiley babyface best friend to Rousey


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Genuinely don't know who I want to win this. Would be fine with either but gonna support Johnny on this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

*sigh* this should have been the payoff to the greatest feud in wrestling history


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *sigh* this should have been the payoff to the greatest feud in wrestling history


Fuck injuries man. Robbed my boy Wade Barrett of a WHC run and robbed us of Ciampa/Gargano


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Iron Man Johnny. I see


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck injuries man. Robbed my boy Wade Barrett of a WHC run and robbed us of Ciampa/Gargano


I'd take Ciampa's injury for him if it meant they had their saga end


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2019)

Reading the results.  Baszler still not getting called up eh?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I mean I like Bayzsler and think she's arguably the best female Heel in WWE but damn did not expect her to win at all.
> Damn so who? Who's gonna beat her?


Io would seem to be next in line.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

God i could not be more bummed for a takeover main event in my life.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Two midgets.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Io would seem to be next in line.


Io vs. Sane was teased and the winner of that goes on to beat Shayna once and for all? I could see it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

fuck man , Johnny getting shat on by stable marks 


Worst person to have face Johnny to face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm, a pro Cole crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a pro Cole crowd.


Soultaker probably there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Genuinely don't know who I want to win this. Would be fine with either but gonna support Johnny on this one.



Going with Johnny for his Iron Man theme gear.  Team Stark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Listen to that crowd!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

We all know Gargano is going over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn the sequence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Soultaker probably there.


@SoulTaker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

So who is going to get first blood here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is going to get first blood here.


I think Gargano gets it then UE helps Cole get the 2nd


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Commentators to draw first blood from reacting to this match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Nvm Cole gets the first fall. That was a good counter too.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

That sounded painful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Cole gets the first pin now let's see how Gargano can get a pin now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Adam Cole's kinda boring


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm surprised there wasn't at least one another pin by now lol. 

Ouch that landing looked a little awkward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

The fuck is Jonny doing, breaking the count.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Ouch!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Johnny trying to be the good guy and it backfires


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Gargano gone Lawful stupid again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Goddamn Gargano is busted open


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Gargano gone Lawful stupid again.


But that's why we love the guy


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I actually like the old fashioned idea of a babyface who's an honorable person. I just wish the booking didn't paint his actions in such a stupid way. Every time he's a good man, he fails. It also kinda runs counter to his actions for the past few months, but I'll forgive that because of the monkey wrench of Ciampa's injury.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Gargano pulling out the stops now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn I think he got that from hitting his head on the post.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

smh this heel crowd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Fuck _that_ spot, holy shit 

EDIT*
THAT ONE AS WELL, CAN YOU PEOPLE STOP?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Johnny about to become Tommy Dreamer. So close yet so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Yikes. This is brutal


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn all out war man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Ok the match definitely picked up


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

These dudes going all out


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

NXT crowds have become a caricature.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

*I AM THE TABLE*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

The commentary has been absolute fire all night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

"One more time" chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Johnny how?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Johnny how?



Honestly, it's not even Johnny, tonight has been a night of pure no-selling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

HOLY SHIT JOHNNY SURVIVED THE UNDISPUTED ERA!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

HE SURVIVED?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Wrestling is anime.
Exhibit A


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Why doesn't UE just have someone hit Cole?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Jesus Christ Johnny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wrestling is anime.



and I'm so happy for it right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

JOHNNY!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

HE'S DONE IT. JOHNNY WRESTLING HAS FINALLY DONE IT.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

JOHNNY WRESTLING!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good match, predictable finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn that work to turn the crowd towards Gargano's favor.  And finally a win despite the heavy run ins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

That match was fucking stupid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I LOVED IT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Good match, predictable finish.


Was gonna be predictable vs Ciampa too. 

It's been a long story that was gonna pay off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Was gonna be predictable vs Ciampa too.
> 
> It's been a long story that was gonna pay off.


With Ciampa there would be much more uncertainty.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

I know people seem to hate predictable.

But this is predictable done right.  This isn't Cena wins lol predictable.  This is the Story climax predictable that wrestling is about.  If Gargano lost it would be shitty swerve for sake of swerve Russoism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2019)

Great match!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ^ (use bro) who gives AF if its predictable? Predictable =/= bad



People thinking predictable is bad is why main show WWE is in the absolute state it's in.
Your show can be as predictable as it wants to be, just be good. If you need evidence, watch any other movie or television show. Does anyone think Endgame isn't gonna end with Thanos with a giant foot planted in his ass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> With Ciampa there would be much more uncertainty.


Nah man. Ciampa would have been the trilogy saga where Johnny after enduring mental and physical loses to Ciampa, would beat him in the one place where he hasn't been able to win on his own.

Part of that story you saw it here so in reality, Hunter made sure to pay off some of it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ^ (use bro) who gives AF if its predictable? Predictable =/= bad


I just said it was a good match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Oh shit. Ciampa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2019)

Damn man. I'm crying man.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

NO SELL AN ENTIRE FEUD!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

I sense another fucking story involving Johnny's wife. You thieving bastard Ciampa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> NO SELL AN ENTIRE FEUD!


He's gonna be out for a year and a half. Maybe he might have to retire since it's the same neck injury as Austin's


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

That ending with Ciampa meeting Jonny at the ramp and embracing his friend.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> NO SELL AN ENTIRE FEUD!



Ciampa is likely retired man, like 10% tops come back from his injury.  If he comes back Gargano is going to be on main roster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

I'll admit it I'm a hypocrite.
If something like this happens at the end of WM, I'm gonna bitch and moan because a curtain call makes no storyline sense, but this gave me feels.

You can be as silly and kayfabe breaking as you wanna if you allow me to enjoy the rest of what your show has to offer.
And hey, at least this curtain call is happening because something unexpected legit fucked up Gargano and Ciampa's moment. Tomorrow's will happen because marketing.



Nemesis said:


> *Ciampa is likely retired man, like 10% tops come back from his injury*.  If he comes back Gargano is going to be on main roster.



No shit? I didn't know it was that bad, just thought he'd be out for a year. Damn... poor Ciampa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'll admit it I'm a hypocrite.
> If something like this happens at the end of WM, I'm gonna bitch and moan because a curtain call makes no storyline sense, but this gave me feels.
> 
> You can be as silly and kayfabe breaking as you wanna if you allow me to enjoy the rest of what your show has to offer.
> ...


I just said that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm, a WWE Chronicle involving Charolette.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just said that



Forum moves fast, my bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm, this Chronicle making Flair look sympathetic.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2019)

Best thing about takeovers is that you can always guarantee that the worst match of the night is still going to be a legit good match.  Don't know if it is Vince playing it too safe, the wrestlers on main roster being tired as fuck since they wrestle 100 times more or crowds being dead hurt the product.

Can't be skill of the wrestlers themselves since 95% of the roster now are NXT call ups or those who have proved themselves elsewhere.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Another great Takeover.
Gonna make it hard to watch G1, tomorrow. Only match I'm really looking forward to is the main event.
Naito/Ibushi should be good, because Ibushi makes anything great, but I have such a hard time getting into Naito's stuff for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Honestly this special is making look like Charlotte is taking the titles at the WM main event.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Overexposure.



NXT's weekly tho. 

Honestly, there's no one thing. The schedule, the storylines, the verbiage, the length, the stars being put in situations where they don't feel that important, and even when they do it's short lived; it's a cocktail of small stuff that just adds up. But all of it could be a little easier to stand if the person running it weren't 75 and never asleep. It's just not a show that's made for someone with much of an attention span. It's stimulating yeah, but it's hard to really follow something that doesn't focus itself well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Another great Takeover.
> Gonna make it hard to watch G1, tomorrow. Only match I'm really looking forward to is the main event.
> Naito/Ibushi should be good, because Ibushi makes anything great, but I have such a hard time getting into Naito's stuff for some reason.



Jay White looks boring as hell.


Also not gonna watch the Hall of Fame ceremony? 

to see the Clique jerk itself?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jay White looks boring as hell.



A little but... eeehhh, they're in between a rock and a hard place since AEW _kinda_ fucked them over, and I do appreciate how Jay's one of the only true heels in the company (other than GoD, but they suck). Plus, him being Gedo's "chosen one" gives drama to the match; I wanna see Okada kick his teeth down his throat.

I'm willing to at least give it a chance.




> Also not gonna watch the Hall of Fame ceremony?
> 
> to see the Clique jerk itself?



Tempting simply to see XPac in a suit, but nah. tbh I never watch those. I usually either don't have the time or can't be bothered to look up when it starts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Also not gonna watch the Hall of Fame ceremony?
> 
> to see the Clique jerk itself?



You have to remember there is still the NWO to be inducted to see the Kliq return again and fuck over the other members, including Hogan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2019)

Just a reminder guys, the main event is comprised of felons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Jay White looks boring as hell.
> 
> 
> Also not gonna watch the Hall of Fame ceremony?
> ...


Jay White is the best heel in wrestling, probably the only true heel currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Damn this HoF should be hosted by Jimmy Hart.  Half the entrants were managed by him at one point. (Hart foundation, honky tonk and brutus beefcake)


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a reminder guys, the main event is comprised of felons.



Fuck these 3 women 

They don’t belong in the main event but i guess its a blessing since most of the people are tired by the time these three fight and half of the audience have gone home or sleeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2019)

Lookin like a couple of goofs as usual.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose  Jim Ross confirmed aew weekly 2 hours TV show will be on a very famous and very popular TV that everyone can have access to starting in October. It fits the leaks that said they were gonna be on TNT starting October. 
It's becoming a thing bro, the interesting part is that he said the deal is already signed. So these guys are just keeping it a secret for shit and giggers ?  
How poetic , it's like aew rising from wcw's dead body,  awesome! He also said they will have a little more sport-like/serious business presentation , it fits with when Kenny said even tho entertainment will be super important they intend to make it feel legit . 
Wonder how stupid the "it's a t shirt company because no TV deal" crew is gonna feel.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a reminder guys, the main event is comprised of felons.


Now compare this to the awesome storytelling gargano and Cole did in the ring to get Johnny cheered......
And I see people saying this segment is what makes them like wrestling?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)

Lmaooo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

You guys do your taxes yet?  You might be in for a rude surprise.  I owed thousands of dollars this year.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys do your taxes yet?  You might be in for a rude surprise.  I owed thousands of dollars this year.


i do pay taxes even tho I am just an innocent student living in my apartment. but I live in France so eh 
and you should be happy, here being rich like you is a sin, and you would bleed your ass off <with the atrocious taxes.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2019)

Interesting. Tag Belts defo need a redesign. 
Hopefully afterwards they do the same for the WWE and UC Titles then the Women's Belts


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

AJ's bitterness after he lost was AWESOME hahaha


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys do your taxes yet?  You might be in for a rude surprise.  I owed thousands of dollars this year.



Yeah it was a lot smaller. My friend who works at/manages a start up got a big increase for some reason. *shrugs*


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

Am I the only one who just think Kofi isnt a main eventer and looks out of place in that title match?  
Good for wwe that they made their titles a joke by giving it to someone like jinder. If the wwe title was as legit as the njpw one, no way would I see a pancake throwing guy in that shot. 
But even then I still think he is a mid carder


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Am I the only one who just think Kofi isnt a main eventer and looks out of place in that title match?
> Good for wwe that they made their titles a joke by giving it to someone like jinder. If the wwe title was as legit as the njpw one, no way would I see a pancake throwing guy in that shot.
> But even then I still think he is a mid carder


I think everyone knows that.

This is going to be a quick title reign.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

Wwe not being able to create any star anymore is absolutely laughable. Like 
They started pushing Roman and Rollins since 2015, but Rollins despite all he achieved still cant be seen as a super top guy due to 50/50 booking and Roman has been a subject of debacle and wwe forcing their way to the point it became ridiculous and they failed to establish him as this big star. That's ridiculous 
Njpw started booking Jay white as their top guy by the end of 2017/beginning of 2018 and by just barely a year he looks more legit as a top player than Rollins and Roman ever had. Rollins has spent too much time being in a midcard where he never belonged and everything roman accomplished seemed fake because you could see Vince's hands behind it with the fans shirting on it. And it's the same for guys like omega, it barely took them 2 years to become huge stars and big draws in Japan. By the time Rollins was fighting against Lesnar and cena and Roman was winning the rumble , omega was a no name. 
Today he has more value than them in the industry to the point wwe was ready to throw BOTH Rollins and Roman away to give him a HUGE contract , make him have an invasion angle in the main event of fucking mania and make him the top guy....like wtf? 4 years ago he was a fucking no name! The thing is wwe is killing their guys with 50/50 booking , while in new Japan when they push you , its constant and without any 50/50. Also has to do with the fact that nothing in wwe has any value anymore , the royal rumble means nothing anymore while back in the days winning it was basically making you a main eventer , the world titles means nothing , the tag team titles means nothing. The universal title is trash with a always absent champion, the raw Male division = absolutely a fucking directionless mess, smackdown women division = buried, raw women division = buried. There is like only 3 women wrestlers worth it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

Charlotte/Becky is the feud after Wrestlemania.  Ronda is leaving and those two are the only girls with audience credibility.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Interesting. Tag Belts defo need a redesign.
> Hopefully afterwards they do the same for the WWE and UC Titles then the Women's Belts



I'm guessing they're adding Revival to the tag team match and only having one champion then?  Like with Women's title and women's tag team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

oh god The Honkey Tonk segment was so cringy 

love the man but the audio with his voice was cringy


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

I think it sounds like the brand split is over.  Brock can retire the universal title too.

Next week has advertised a roster shakeup.  But who knows what that means.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

I still don't get the brand split ending when Fox and NBC aren't in best of terms 

Oh lord the THOT is back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Seriously though having the HOF in the wrestling ring seems kinda odd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

dammit I wish G1 was on Access tv.

Rather watch that then hear boring stories


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Torrie's speech is odd as hell. 

Talks about childhood crush, how she lacks wrestling skills, and just seems like she had nothing other than looks. 


Although I'm sure she did improve in wrasslin .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

ok fucking hell  that was hilarious Torrie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh shit Luna is going into the Legacy HOF


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Yes worship the creator of USA network who's paying for our show - Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Torrie's speech is odd as hell.
> 
> Talks about childhood crush, how she lacks wrestling skills, and just seems like she had nothing other than looks.
> 
> ...



Don't blame her for not having a sensible speech that isn't all over the place.  Her dad died earlier this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Don't blame her for not having a sensible speech that isn't all over the place.  Her dad died earlier this week.


She did manage to bring some funny comments and was able to compose herself even with her dad.

Even thanked Eva Marie for wearing a cop costume and making her dad's day


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Am I the only one who just think Kofi isnt a main eventer and looks out of place in that title match?



Not you're not.

I hated Kofi ever since the New Day bs started.

Three black dudes, shaking their asses, shuckin and jivin, acting like coons, pulling pancakes out of the crouches, eating "BOOTY O'S"

 And now I'm supposed to take one of them seriously as a world champion who wears fucking pigtails?

Fuck Kofi Kingston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK?!!!! SOMEONE RAN UP TO ATTACK BRETT!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!!!! SOMEONE RAN UP TO ATTACK BRETT!!!



Fucker is dead.  That's all there is to it, you don't touch a wrestler period.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Fucker is dead.  That's all there is to it, you don't touch a wrestler period.


He got so fucking lucky that the wrestlers didn't wreck his shit cause the cops got him

Fuck man what an asshole


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Seriously Bret is a stroke and cancer survivor.  Why the fuck would you go after him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2019)

Damn Bret looks roughed up too lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously Bret is a stroke and cancer survivor.  Why the fuck would you go after him.


Cause humanity's losing any sense of empathy.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn Bret looks roughed up to lol



In his condition it could have been hell of a lot worse.  Drake Maverick was right though in not giving that SOB any attention.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Not you're not.
> 
> I hated Kofi ever since the New Day bs started.
> 
> ...



One of your worst takes, I'll be frank. I usually don't bite, but fuck.

------------------

How's ROH so far guys? I've missed the first hour. Watching Bubbah be Bubba at the moment.



Rukia said:


> You guys do your taxes yet?  You might be in for a rude surprise.  I owed thousands of dollars this year.



lol, probably a reason for that. WWE's super profitable this year in part due to a change in taxes btw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> One of your worst takes, I'll be frank. I usually don't bite, but fuck.
> 
> ------------------
> 
> How's ROH so far guys? I've missed the first hour. Watching Bubbah be Bubba at the moment.




Watching the HOF over ROH. Mostly cause I couldn't find myself to wear myself out from wrestling


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Just rewatched the part where Bret was attacked.  Fucker definately got piled on by a few of the lockeroom guys before any security got to him.

Just lucky Ronda or Brock didn't get to him. (If Brock is even there)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just rewatched the part where Bret was attacked.  Fucker definately got piled on by a few of the lockeroom guys before any security got to him.


It was a white dude and he seemed like he was gonna throw down Bret  or something.


Here comes Racistmania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Hulk we know you juiced. Stop fronting


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was a white dude and he seemed like he was gonna throw down Bret  or something.
> 
> 
> Here comes Racistmania



Bret likely the only person who he could ever take on. Considering the slightest of bumps could kill him.  Why he chose to attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bret likely the only person who he could ever take on. Considering the slightest of bumps could kill him.  Why he chose to attack.


Man that shit was just fucked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

I wonder if Renee was told Ambrose couldn't show up at the HOF.

He's still technically under contract


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Brutus incidentally took a shot at Corbin


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Just realizing I missed two hours of the show rather than one.
Fuck I hope I didn't miss Ibushi. I don't like the idea of having to rewind after the remainder of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just realizing I missed two hours of the show rather than one.
> Fuck I hope I didn't miss Ibushi. I don't like the idea of having to rewind after the remainder of this.


just watch HOF with us and then watch all of it later


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just watch HOF with us and then watch all of it later



Nothing about the show really interests me enough to see it live. Heck, Hogan being there actually kinda encourages me to steer clear if I'm being blunt. I'll check out highlights or something later if I can, tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nothing about the show really interests me enough to see it live. Heck, Hogan being there actually kinda encourages me to steer clear if I'm being blunt. I'll check out highlights or something later if I can, tho.



Well since you're not watching, gotta tell you that Bret got attacked live during his speech. It was ....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well since you're not watching, gotta tell you that Bret got attacked live during his speech. It was ....



Yeah, I heard. Hm.
Hope he's okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I heard. Hm.
> Hope he's okay.


He was a bit messed up but fine I think . Natalya was next to him and she was shook.

Luckily the WWE jobbers went in and jumped on the dude so the cops could get him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Too Soon?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Bandito just pulled some ol' bullshit off the top rope that I can't describe. Like, a two man shellshock off the top rope into a backflip.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Bandito just pulled some ol' bullshit off the top rope that I can't describe. Like, a two man shellshock off the top rope into a backflip.


Whelp I'll watch it when it comes to Access tv or on daily motion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

John Cena straight up looks like fucking Vince Mcmahon 

In b4 Vince is Orochi and found his new body to take over


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Sanada & Evil: 
GoD: 



Dean Ambrose said:


> John Cena straight up looks like fucking Vince Mcmahon



Damn, maybe I should watch. John Cena vs his hair has been the best storyline he's been in in about 2-3 years.



> In b4 Vince is Orochi and found his new body to take over



40 more years of Vince.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh, neat, since when do the Guerillas have a good theme?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Sanada & Evil:
> GoD:
> 
> 
> ...



" I'll never die. " Vince Mcmahon on his HBO interview with Bob Costas


Whelp .....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

So PCO just got jump started like a car battery while sitting in an electric chair.

Y'know, I listened to an interview with this guy and got a feeling he was fuckin' nuts. Guess I get to see it first hand now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

You're a good man Cena. Your character may suck but you're a legit good dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> So PCO just got jump started like a car battery while sitting in an electric chair.
> 
> Y'know, I listened to an interview with this guy and got a feeling he was fuckin' nuts. Guess I get to see it first hand now.



PCO vs Moxley


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Yup a few got a good number of punches in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

I love the heel boos and face cheers segments


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

So PCO just did a fucking swanton to a Brisco Brother on the damn ring apron....


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

So PCO just took a fucking flat back powerbomb from the ring onto the floor....

EDIT*
GoD wins, btw.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

And now Yano has stolen their tag belts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yup a few got a good number of punches in.


Apparently Dash Wilder got a few more as he left. 


Vince reward that man


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

Enzo and Cass in ROH


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

FUCKING ENZO AND FUCKING CASS ARE THERE AND RUSHED THE RING WHAT IS HAPPENING!??!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Dash Wilder got a few more as he left.
> 
> 
> Vince reward that man



Front row viewing of the ass beating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Front row viewing of the ass beating.



Someone brought it up that he's lucky Ronda didn't decided to whoop his ass. She would have broken his arm.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Front row viewing of the ass beating.


that's fucked up.

side note: Lita's as still looking good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Taka cutting his ZSJ promo in English, I love it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Dash Wilder got a few more as he left.
> 
> 
> Vince reward that man



No flips just fists.  Dash living the gimmick.

Hogan calling Harlem heat the best tag team.... Hogan hyping african americans


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

They’re reporting that Enzo and Cass did a shoot run in. OMG DYING FROM LAUGHTER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> No flips just fists.  Dash living the gimmick.
> 
> Hogan calling Harlem heat the best tag team.... Hogan hyping african americans



Hogan has to say that or they’ll be coming for him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hogan calling Harlem heat the best tag team.... Hogan hyping african americans



Heh



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They’re reporting that Enzo and Cass did a shoot run in. OMG DYING FROM LAUGHTER



Was it a shoot? There's debate going on right now on the internet because Cass and Bully's punches looked like shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They’re reporting that Enzo and Cass did a shoot run in. OMG DYING FROM LAUGHTER



What the fuck is going on in wrestling now.  Enzo and Cass trying to get themselves over.  Some idiot rushed Bret and basically ended up a target for Travis Browne.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What the fuck is going on in wrestling now.  Enzo and Cass trying to get themselves over.  Some idiot rushed Bret and basically ended up a target for Travis Browne.



New York, amirite?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

Sandow sighting!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Loool DB got blasted by Booker


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Damn showing Taker in civvies.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Huh....
Zack Saber just tapped Tanahashi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn showing Taker in civvies.


Just pretend it's biker Taker and you're fine


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

'Bushi time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

Tanahashi tapping to a jabronie


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just pretend it's biker Taker and you're fine



Vince: That does not exist dammit! Taker went on a 4 year vacation!

Lol at Road Dogg daring the crowd to rush DX


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2019)

Triple H with the sneak diss to AEW lol

Edit: followed by full on burial by Trips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

stupid people in the crowd being worked.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

lol Trips.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

what a way to twist it to praise Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

fucking lol Billy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

ok now THAT was a shot at AEW.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

Burying a T-shirt company


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)

Just saw the shit with bret hart smh


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 6, 2019)

"Billy, Vince will buy that Piss-ant Company just to fire you again"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

lol, heard about the AEW shot. Imagine being this fucking shook by 4 dudes in managerial positions with no experience and a guy that owns a Football.

--------------

BTW, lol, ROH. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Billy not thanking the guy he first got over with in WWF Bart?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, heard about the AEW shot. Imagine being this fucking shook by 4 dudes in managerial positions with no experience and a guy that owns a Football.
> 
> --------------
> 
> BTW, lol, ROH. Lookin forward to it.


and yet WWE takes shots on a company that specifically said they weren't going to compete with WWE , they were doing something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Ibushi with a fucking hurricanrana off the apron to the floor.
Crowd with a "Mamma Mia" chant.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm guessing they're adding Revival to the tag team match and only having one champion then?  Like with Women's title and women's tag team.


Nah. Revival is facing Ryder/Hawkins


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and yet WWE takes shots on a company that specifically said they weren't going to compete with WWE , they were doing something else.



They don't even have TV yet. What's WWE being all snippy about?

--------------

Ibushi and Naito seem to have a genuine, but earnest dislike of their necks. Like, not each others', but their own. They hate them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> They don't even have TV yet. What's WWE being all snippy about?
> 
> --------------
> 
> Ibushi and Naito seem to have a genuine, but earnest dislike of their necks. Like, not each others', but their own. They hate them.


actually JR released a leak that AEW is going to be on TBS.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> actually JR released a leak that AEW is going to be on TBS.



Weird. They seem like a channel that would steer clear of the wrasslin'.

-------

In other news, Ibushi just kicked out of the Destino. Cuz fuck that move now, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Weird. They seem like a channel that would steer clear of the wrasslin'.
> 
> -------
> 
> In other news, Ibushi just kicked out of the Destino. Cuz fuck that move now, I guess.


Turner decided the war isn't over?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Ibushi takes it! New IC champ 
Let's hope he doesn't pull the ol' "collapse backstage once the adrenaline wears off" routine. Dude fell on his neck a lot tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2019)

Enzo and Cass attacked the briscoes in a worked shoot and people think it's real lol. Anyone have the vid?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm not that into Scurll, but I gotta admit, he's got a bomb-ass entrance


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Don't watch ROH, so this is gonna be my first time in a while seeing Jay Lethal.
I hear a lotta mixed stuff about his current work, so now I get to judge for myself how fun (or not) he is to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2019)

So DX decides to ruin everyone's suits and dresses .

Dat heelish finale


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2019)

Now we know why Corbyn keeps getting a push.  He's a triple H guy through and through.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

Anyone got a link to the ROH/NJPW PPV?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Keep your adblock on

or 


Safer and better picture, but this one takes patience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)

Id be down to watch ROH also


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Crowd ded. Match just kinda okay so far save some neat spots with the ladder.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

Why does that voice sound familiar?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

not the play by play, but the color commentator


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

>Crowd wakes up simply because Marty asks. 
>Taven cuts him off and now the crowd is irate

wrestling audiences can be weird sometimes.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Scurll hits Taven with the wishbone and the crowd begins chanting "you deserve it"
Does Matt always get this kind of heat? 

EDIT*
That might've been one of the most creative ladder spots I've ever seen.

EDIT**
Jay just accidentally whacked a fan with a fucking ladder; this night is something else.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

That ladder is terrifying....


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 6, 2019)

Jay White is what Baron COrbin wishes he was


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and yet WWE takes shots on a company that specifically said they weren't going to compete with WWE , they were doing something else.


Holy shit! They did it hahahaha I never expected this to happen, this is the absolute best advertising Aew could have ever expected in their damn life  wtf did they take a shot at them,? They are looking bad doing that , like the guys spent all their time saying they just want to offer a different product and don't give a crap about wwe or being rival to them. Tony Khan even praised Vince lol Wwe going after them in one of their big event make them feel bitter as fuck  
Like Khan actually paid triple h right? No way they did such an amateur move?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

Njpw just made Roh look so bad God 
People only care about njpw 
JAY WHITE IS COMINGGGGGG THE SWITCHBLADEEEEE FUCKERSSS


----------



## pat pat (Apr 6, 2019)

I love Jay white he looks like such a fucking fucking FUCKING STAR! holy shit that kid looks like gold


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm so worn out. I'm hoping this match gives me something.



pat pat said:


> Njpw just made Roh look so bad God
> People only care about njpw



To be fair, they came in to the show with that mentality.

...unfortunate that ROH didn't do too much to combat it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

"FUCK YOU GEDO"
Oh, my lord, this crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

ROH has really nothing to offer NJPW without the Bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh shit.  Enzo and Cass were there?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Fuck the rainmaker, I guess


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2019)

Really good match, but not blow away. Loved the last few minutes.

--------

Jeez, they got the FUCK outta there. Must've been really strapped for time.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm so worn out. I'm hoping this match gives me something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well they actually buried Roh lol 
Switch blade lost I am actually sad!  he has a big future don't fuck him njpw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

An actual Jay White fan in this thread


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jay White is the best heel in the world. Also Matt Taven is going to shock people with his title run, my "shocking prediction" for 2019 was him being the biggest FA signing for WWE. This can either go great or terrible, no inbetween.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2019)

Ciampa is the best heel in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Ciampa is the best heel in the world.


No, ciampa has the "cool heel" vibe, Jay is just a pure son of a bitch. He is a real heel


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2019)

Ciampa's cool heel vibe only came about quite recently, and really the only reason that happened was because WWE started laying it on a little too thick with Gargano near the end.

For a majority of the feud, Ciampa was a fuck. And he continued to be one right up until that boneheaded main roster callup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Why did that guy tackle Bret Hart?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did that guy tackle Bret Hart?



Must’ve been an HBK fan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Wrestling fans are psychotic smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Didn't watch the HOF but heard about the incident.  Fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling fans are psychotic smh



I bet that fan is gonna get signed by ROH now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Dude attacked Bret because he was mad that women are main eventing WM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Just recently read an article by LoP.  This fucker is certifiable, holy shit his tweets.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuck, dude was whacked. A lot of that is actually kinda uncomfortable to read.

I've always wondered how people get like that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2019)

The year is 2030, all potential purchasers of event tickets are now required to undergo psych evaluation before attending any and all live events.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

That asshole is lucky he pulled that stunt during this PC era.

If he did that when Road Warriors were around,

Let's just say, his cherry would have been popped.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

That dude is so crazy, I bet he bought that AEW Billy Gunn shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2019)

Man ignoring the insanity of the HOF, I'm pretty sure now I won't watch ROH with them signing Shitzo and Ass


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 7, 2019)

Punk should of have a rematch out in the parking lot lol Lots of  Grandpas would be in line to have some fun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Punk should of have a rematch out in the parking lot lol Lots of  Grandpas would be in line to have some fun


why hasn't anybody done an Arrogant Fragrance yet?


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 7, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why hasn't anybody done an Arrogant Fragrance yet?


lol he needed it all after facing Bastian Booger lol

Martel is hall of fame material

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

lol Vince da goat


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

the night vince pisses off his 5 black fans.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't watch the HOF but heard about the incident.  Fucking disgraceful.


Dude's face after the beat down is like they all had a stomp off on it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dude attacked Bret because he was mad that women are main eventing WM.


well he’s right about that.

But I did read some of those tweets.  And he’s definitely batshit crazy.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> lol Vince da goat


why do people treat this old man's insanity like something cool or special? don't understand , dude is pretty much a dick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Ciampa is the best heel in the world.


Ciampa is a cool heel like Bryan, people only boo him out of respect and he often gets cheered.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Asuka on the pre show women's battle royal, rip.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Lana stealing costume ideas from Sasha from three years ago.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Sarah Logan the worst look in the entire WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Kairi always being eliminated by jobbers in these battle royals.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

These bitches look like porn stars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Imagine Dana Brooke actually getting a WM moment. What world are we in


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Why is this crowd marking for Dana Brooke


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Sonya Deville wearing the gay rainbow towel but still somehow less gay than Balor was last year.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Damn. The main event gonna have to make up for the rest of the women roster


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Imagine trying to push Sarah Logan.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Asuka being robbed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Asuka robbed so Carmella could win?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

what weed am I smoking that I see Asuka being eliminated by Sara Logan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Man, how many dicks did Carmella suck to win that match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

HBK looking homeless


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Sam Roberts the ugliest man ever.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Did HBK just call Seth Rollins an up and comer? He's been in the fed for 9 years.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Coachman looking like nappa


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a feeling Bautista wins tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Even this feud praises hhh

The entire storyline focuses on hhh beating everyone but Batista

Is there any feuds where he looks like the lesser talent and it's actually admitted?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

If Dash Wilder doesn't punch out a fan, I will instantly lose whatever respect The Revival won from me last night.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Even this feud praises hhh
> 
> The entire storyline focuses on hhh beating everyone but Batista
> 
> Is there any feuds where he looks like the lesser talent and it's actually admitted?



That time he wrestled Henry Goddwin in a pigpen slop match


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Hawkings losing streak to end.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

These motherfuckers really remixed Zack Ryder's theme to sound like some uptempo pop music bullshit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

How you get a title shot with a losing streak


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

If Dash Wilder doesn't win with a punch, these bookers need to be replaced


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Zack Ryder wearing the same colors as The Revival and it's confusing the hell out of me.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Dash Wilder doesn't punch out a fan, I will instantly lose whatever respect The Revival won from me last night.



Should be Nicholas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Corey sounds hungover or drunk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should be Nicholas.



Why would you do that to Rukia


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Does Hawkins even have a move set


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

A holy shit chant for that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Does Hawkins even have a move set



He has the "botch taking a Styles Clash" and the "do a really bad swinging neckbreaker"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Bret/Diesel finish from Royal Rumble


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would you do that to Rukia



You mean there hasn't been a time where even a little you wanted to punch everyone one of us for stupid posting?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You mean there hasn't been a time where even a little you wanted to punch everyone one of us for stupid posting?



I don't expect any of you to sell for me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I don't expect any of you to sell for me.



I'm the mod of this place, I'm not allowed to sell to pre show jobbers 

Oh hey Luke Harper is there at the battle royal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Braun on the pre show where he belongs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Matt Hardy looking like he lost 398 lbs


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm the mod of this place, I'm not allowed to sell to pre show jobbers



Poor Kisame


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

David otunga giving his insight into how these wrestlers aren't ready for wrestlemania


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Tag team belts look like trash


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

lol EC3 nodding along to the Hardy's theme


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

What's the hype about strowman ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Almas in a same match with Bobby roode 
There is an agenda against Almas


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

James Bond said:


> What's the hype about strowman ?


he's huge


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

EC3 already gone


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> EC3 already gone


People swore Vince was gonna love him


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> People swore Vince was gonna love him


yea cause he's roided out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Andrade looking like the GOAT


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Braun ripped af


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Braun took a convienent ten minute rest after blowing up two minutes into the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

God I'm tired of Braun


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Wwe wasn't even on snl so why SNL get a plug


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

this is what vince thinks of therapy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Cringe


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wwe wasn't even on snl so why SNL get a plug


was surprised they didn't have a snl skit where they make fun of braun and wrestling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Andre the Giant is rolling in his grave.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Almas ;(


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ah the start of mania, where mute is key


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

They always get a black female singer. Or is that just me thinking that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Quoting Shakespeare


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Know what this is missing, Chris Benoit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa wearing too many clothes


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Dog can we start a march


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

It feels like Hogan starts every Wrestlemania. lol


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

ugh hogan


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

*gibberish* Brother! (Crowd cheers)


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Holy fuck, Macho man and Warrior when they were high on Cocain had more coherent promos.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa not ripping off her dress like Hogan would rip off his shirt.


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2019)

Watching with my girl


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa not ripping off her dress like Hogan would rip off his shirt.



I guess there are limits to which Murphy will allow alexa to go


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Gonna get Seth jobbing out of the way now.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

oh look, its Pyro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Praying for a WM9 tribute finish with Roman taking the title tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

these graphics remind me of a early build 360 game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

This entrance is too good for Seth. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Why does Seth look weird


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Seth got f5 within the first min


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

saveus.Roman522


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

So where is Deano?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Seth getting squashed lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Brock is too good


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

BEAST SLAYER!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

LMAO what?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

1 lowblow, and 3 stomps and that's it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

lmao that match was WWE Superstars level


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

That was almost as bad as Lesnar reigns


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

That match was like playing a glitched version of WWE2k19


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

HOLY SHIT I JUST REALIZED THAT SETH DIDNT SELL HIS KNEE IN THAT MATCH


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

welp, quick paycheck for Lesnar.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Classic


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST REALIZED THAT SETH DIDNT SELL HIS KNEE IN THAT MATCH


it wasn't targetted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Why this old fuck out there


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Orton with the orochimaru entrance


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

How do they get those big balloons blown up so quickly for peoples entrances


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> HOLY SHIT I JUST REALIZED THAT SETH DIDNT SELL HIS KNEE IN THAT MATCH



He did for like 5s while laying in the corner, then stopped.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Randy Orton cosplaying as a Monster Energy drink tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Match needs to step it up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Mistake.  Rollins is bland.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Yooo that was close


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Calling it now Randy is going to win with an RKO during thr phenomenal forearm jump.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Calling it now Randy is going to win with an RKO during thr phenomenal forearm jump.


That would be stupid since that happened last Tuesday


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> That would be stupid since that happened last Tuesday


Didn't watch SD.


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2019)

Pretty average match for how intense the build up was but that's dubba dubba e for you


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Seemed like there was a fight in the crowd during that match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seemed like there was a fight in the crowd during that match.



One of the lights fucked up and people in certain area were having issues seeing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Someone should be fined for letting her waste mania time


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Did they just do the fusion dance ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Someone should be fined for allowing king to be on commentary


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Cool ricochet is getting his first mania match


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Did they just do the fusion dance ?


yep its part of their regular entrance.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Black is Over


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Great spot


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Anybody got a stream?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Never mad at a usos win


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Damn lost internet and missed the entire Smackdown tag team match.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

God damn Bret old as hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

If the hall of fame was legit/real

Would dx really make it


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

I love that Tanahashi is at mania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista should attack HHH from behind right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> If the hall of fame was legit/real
> 
> Would dx really make it



Honestly it depends on if NWO goes in as well or the Kliq.  If NWO does then yes, if Kliq does then no.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

DX is gassed!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> DX is gassed!



What you expect when 50 year olds are running around acting like immature 20 year olds.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

This match should be on the pre show


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Shane trolling lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> This match should be on the pre show


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Look, full-time wrestler in his physical prime Miz needs to be protected by the 50 year old son of a billionaire!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Shane killed Miz's dad with a knee to the gut lol


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Miz dad looking like hes had a rough night at the pub


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Attitude era type of match by Miz and Shane, what the fuck lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

How did Shane not die.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Shane burying the Skull Crushing Finale


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

That was some Ciampa-level bullshit.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Buwahahahah


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

YES SHANE WINS.

FUCK JIZZ.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Literally the same exact match as triple h vs taker i think it was?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

MITB is early this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Wait don't champions come out last?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Bayley got Ronda's makeup artist.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

I should of asked will Sasha botch in the prediction thread


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I should of asked will Sasha botch in the prediction thread



Or who will botch more Sasha or Nia.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

I think I saw the Sasha "I'm jobbing" face.

New champions.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

When did Tamina get so fat?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Beth looking like she's wrestling in 1985 with that perm.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

WWE finally spending some of that Saudi money on some pyro.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Beth and Natty need to do a hart attack.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Finally home. Can watch now.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Iconics!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Iconics pose so good


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

lol the aussies doing their chant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Why the hell did Bayley put makeup in her hair


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Women Tag wrestling was a mistake


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Damn crowd dead


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Hellll yesssss


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn crowd dead



Partly but also open roofs always suck for wrestling events.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Sasha "I'm jobbing" face is never wrong


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Partly but also open roofs always suck for wrestling events.



Truee


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol at divas forgetting who was a actually legal


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

I knew women's tag wrestling in the WWE was a mistake.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

so much for the 4HW ending mania as champs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

My predictions are fucked


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Truee



Is why they need to come to new wembly.  90k without extras that would be around the ring.  70% covered roof would keep the atmosphere in the stadium.

Kofimania time boys.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok I'm nervous


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2019)

All these women need to get fired.

Except Mandy Rose, Alexa Bliss, Io, Kairi and The Iconics


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Kofi better get screwed.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Let Kofi win pls Vince


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Let Hulk Hogan screw Kofi out of the title.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> * why they need to come to new wembly. * 90k without extras that would be around the ring.  70% covered roof would keep the atmosphere in the stadium.
> 
> Kofimania time boys.



That would be awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Nephew done with the streaming so I can now watch.  Just in time for the Kofi/DB match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nephew done with the streaming so I can now watch.  Just in time for the Kofi/DB match.



Done or was it "Get the fuck off the stream before I tell everyone about your (Make some shit up here)."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Done or was it "Get the fuck off the stream before I tell everyone about your (Make some shit up here)."



Done as it's his bed time.  He's 7 and has school tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

If Kofi wins he needs to go back to being Jamaican with the belt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2019)

This ppv should be called “Jobber Appreciation Night”

The thread title needs to change too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

So how has the crowd been during the PPV.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Kofi better win this


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm calling it, All titles are changing hands.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how has the crowd been during the PPV.



Typical open stadium crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

DB making damn sure Kofi keeps his butt grounded

And now Kofi on the offense.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Let Thug Vince come back and screw Kofi out of the belt.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Let Thug Vince come back and screw Kofi out of the belt.



Lmao this is still unbelievable to me haha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

I wonder if the talent watching the match are getting paid for doing it.  I mean that's one easy pay out right there.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Hulk Hogan should pretend he's coming out to help New Day and then cost Kofi the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Dammit DB go for the Loin Tamer, not a Boston Crab.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

"Yes" chants for back elbows.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

SOS I HEAR DEM’ WHITE MEN.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

This match


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Ouch boots to the face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Man the crowd during this match.  Glad they had Kofi win or the crowd would have been done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

WHITE PEOPLE HAVE BEEN DEFEATED OH SHIT


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

He wins! Oh shit.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Dang... so Rollins, Kofi AND Becky gonna stand tall


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Kofi twerked his way to the WWE Championship, what a Thot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Meh, keep the hemp belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

The Wakanda Championshup looks good


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

He's finally won it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Where the confetti


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

That was a solid match, emotionally rewarding.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Geez, merch out already.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Geez, merch out already.



New day know money


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Never forget


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats Kofi!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Fucking broke into tears


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Never forget


Real HHH Story here. Kofi finally did it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Already killing the crowd with this skit.

And the Outsiders are doctors.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

THAT WAS FOR BOOKER


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Sick fucking gear from Rey.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you WWE for not being cheap with the effects on Mania.
Pyro, lights, entrances etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Bryan (Performer) must have been having a hard time hiding his smile going up the ramp as he knows Kofi deserves the mania moment.  Poor Rey and Joe are going to be in front of a dead crowd.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Been a pretty clean night so far, not too many visible botches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2019)

Get rid of DB’s stupid belt ffs

Thank you Kofi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

That was quick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

HOLY SHIT JOE


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

That was quick.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao tf. Wrestlemania squash match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Damn. Rey still too hurt for a long match then


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

His arm only dropped once?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well Batista keeping busy.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

James Bond said:


> His arm only dropped once?



They've not done the 3 drop for abour 2 years.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They've not done the 3 drop for abour 2 years.


Weird


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Heh, the origin of Drew's Claymore Kick is interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Drew more powerful than cancer.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

MON THE SCOT!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Da fuck. That band was Irish style not Scottish XD


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Da fuck. That band was Irish style not Scottish XD


Nevermind, discovered hes a hun mon Reigns


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Fireworks? Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Da fuck. That band was Irish style not Scottish XD



Vince doesn't know the difference.  To him if you have an accent unless your build like a god, you're jobbing months after entering.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Fireworks? Lmao.



For Roman.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Glasgow kiss


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, the origin of Drew's Claymore Kick is interesting.



Wasn't it Pants too tight for a normal big boot or drop kick so he improvised?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

I think Renee cackled when Becky got slammed from the ring earlier


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't it Pants too tight for a normal big boot or drop kick so he improvised?



Yup, while in 3MB he was wear very tight leather pants and tried a big boot on Ryback but had to lift his other leg or his pants would have split from the crotch.  He knocked himself out though.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

They need to interact with the crowd more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Can someone please muffle Renee.  FFS, her reactions are grinding on my nerves.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Wonder whats next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm, so Drew lost tongiht.  So does he keep feuding with Roman a bit longer before they Roman move on to chasing the belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Dammit Rusev.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Wheres Batista


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Wtf is this Elias bullshit lol


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

I missed good chunk of the show but I guess they took it easy with special entrances?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

And now the  fuckery starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Wigger Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

OH SHITTTT


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Thuganomics!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Renee shut the hell up! Gg man.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Called it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

OH SHIT THUGANOMICS CENA


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmaoooooooo


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

"forcing you to feel me" is easily  the gayest line ever.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

ball cap to cover the balding spot.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Cena shooting hard lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Cena he's trying to make a career.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

This is peak Cena


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Someone slap Renee


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Cena please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Someone slap Renee



Dammit I just repped you.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Elias just got ethered.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao why they do that to Elias


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Vintage Cena,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

The Roided Marky Mark just buried Elias.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Cena secretly here to fight Angle?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Dr of thuganomics. Wow.. Golden shovel refrence nice...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Cena secretly here to fight Angle?


I wish.

I don't trust Corbin.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol McIntyre.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol Triple H talking through this entire package.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lol McIntyre.


At least it proved even cancer can't get Reigns cheered


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

HBK out, what are the chances he becomes part of the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista better do the machine gun pose


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Mafia Boss Batista.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

OH SHIT MACHINE GUN POSE BATISTA DAGOAT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, Cena he's trying to make a career.


just let cena end this one. he's dr. thuganomics for once and elias career wasn't going anywhere anyways since he can't have more than a 1 star match with anyone.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Botchtista in full effect.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista botched his entrance


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista tripping into the ring


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista botching and the match hasn't even started yet


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Botchtista lmaoooo


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

HE FELL


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Michaels already involved lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Hmm, Kayfabe-wise Batista still hasn't forgiven Shawn for retiring Ric.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mad max entrance?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Fucking HHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

crazy entrance tiem


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

How come the other stars didnt get an entrance like this lmao : /.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Is the crowd tired?  Are you guys tired?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao crazy.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd tired?  Are you guys tired?


I'm dying but staying up for this last match


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

This one of the better manias


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

So what is left after this?

Demon vs Lashley
Becky/Ronda/Charlotte

???


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Nose spit over the camera.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 7, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> So what is left after this?
> 
> Demon vs Lashley
> Becky/Ronda/Charlotte
> ...


Kurt


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is the crowd tired?  Are you guys tired?



I started at like 9. Still ok.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Kayfabe-wise Batista still hasn't forgiven Shawn for retiring Ric.



I hate you for retiring the guy I nearly killed a few weeks ago!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

HHH is such a great heel...oh wait, he's the face?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

So torture porn for the fanatics tonight in this match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I hate you for retiring the guy I nearly killed a few weeks ago!


I.....I thought he was mad at a basketball.....


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista already sucking air.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Kids chanting for Triple H.  They do know they're cheering against Drax right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kids chanting for Triple H.  They do know they're cheering against Drax right?



Tomorrow is a school day, irresponsible parents.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Ouch!


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Old Man Spear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well for guys starting their 50's they are doing the best they can for this match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Dear WWE.

Learn the difference between no DQ, No holds barred and Street fight.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Damn they gassed


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Please end this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Please end this.



But HHH must have his time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

These guys need an oxygen tank.


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2019)

Batista looking old as shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Real talk. this is embarrassing.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> These guys need an oxygen tank.



More like an oxygen room.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Spear through a table. Superman sledgehammer punch. HHH did all of Roman's moves at a higher level for the subtle burial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well Flair out for his easy paycheck.  HHH wins and I really don't care.  He's probably going to perform at the Saudi Show next PPV.   And someone gag Cole for that greatest WM remark.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Please let this match be quick for Kurt's sake.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Jim Johnston's music is so much better than CFO$


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Kurt can even turn his neck anymore.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Angle with the Team Angle gear.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao I wish Barons career was on the line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Dammit Kurt, grapevine the leg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuck no, not the sunset flip.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Kurt better not try a moonsault.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

What the hell kind of finish is that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Crowd mild for that finish though.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2019)

Corbin is awful


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Imagine...we needed Seth Rollins to win, Kofi to win, John Cena to come back and Becky to win so we don't have to be pissed off about this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Corbin is awful



Remember this win is suppose to draw massive heat for the guy.  Where was it after the pin.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Why does WWE think the heat Corbin gets is good. Lmao.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 7, 2019)

Demon time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Ugh, I thought champions came out last.  The back adding more paint to Finn's body.;huh


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2019)

Bye Kurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Again, Finn using his ultimate form for Lashley and the IC belt but not Brock and the main title.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Demon for the IC title but not for the Universal title


----------



## teddy (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, Finn using his ultimate form for Lashley and the IC belt but not Brock and the main title.


Shit is stupid


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again, Finn using his ultimate form for Lashley and the IC belt but not Brock and the main title.


 Finn was going to LOSE against Brock.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Balor adding some breakdancing moves to his entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Finn was going to LOSE against Brock.
> 
> It's not rocket science.



I know but the Demon losing to Brock wouldn't have hurt the gimmick that much since Brock was built as a monster himself.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Word is people fell asleep at Mania..


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know but the Demon losing to Brock wouldn't have hurt the gimmick that much since Brock was built as a monster himself.


Having him job as the Demon would diminish it IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Alex Wright put on his demon makeup?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Demon confirmed to be sage mode.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

DAMN.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well Balor wins and get's a longer IC run from it, hopefully.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey ghost.  Good job looking at Sasha’s face and realizing that she was losing.  She has the worst poker face in wrestling.  But you have a knack for predicting her matches.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

And when financials are revealed, will this attendance numbers go up or down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Crowd not giving a fiddler's fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Wtf!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Fuck sakes, they are trying to out cringe Ninja's failed floss dance attempt at New Years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Wtf!



It's time for pink slips to be handed to creative, that was bull shit right there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 7, 2019)

Charlotte doing the Evolution entrance with the chopper.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Joan Jett here to present the Nickelodeon entrance live.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Not hyped for Ronda, but now I really wanna watch the Rugrats movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2019)

Joan Jett looking good enough to be on Milfhunter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

Well Joan Jett with that one last pay off from WWE until Ronda returns.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2019)

Peppering Charlotte with compiments lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2019)

FUCK, Renee part of the ME commentary.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

I see Becky's nipples. This match already at four stars.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Hmm someone bleeding


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Ronda's dead.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2019)

Kofi putting his race on his back


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Match chemistry is interesting


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2019)

Charlottes calls are so damn loud. Counting 1-2-3 before the spanish fly, and her laughing after the top rope exploder spot. Still has been excellent so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Lynch wins but with a surprise pin.  I thought it would have been by submission.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2019)

That was awesome.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

This match was lackluster.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

Wtf this ending.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> This match was lackluster.


That’s what I have been reading.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

What was the best match?  Kofi v Bryan?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

lol after all that...they fuck up the finish


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What was the best match?  Kofi v Bryan?


Yep. Crowd was on the edge of their seats for that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

So I take it Ronda contest the pin then get's a rematch with Lynch only to finally get tapped out by the Disarmer.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

They did a lot to protect Ronda. Just in case she comes back in rhe future? Idk.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2019)

One of the top3 Wrestlemanias without a doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

I want to see how low ratings get when football season starts up again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> They did a lot to protect Ronda. Just in case she comes back in rhe future? Idk.


FOX wants Ronda on Smackdown after she gets knocked up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> They did a lot to protect Ronda. Just in case she comes back in rhe future? Idk.



If I recall she's planning on taking time off to start a family but is still under contract to finished how many years she signed on for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall she's planning on taking time off to start a family but is still under contract to finished how many years she signed on for.



Pretty much, it's a 3 year contract with an agreement to allow Ronda time off to have a family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia and damn gimmick.

Decent mania.

Just too long. It kills the crowd


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

They got the obligatory women’s main event over with.  Maybe Raw will actually be fresh for once?

Doubt it.  Knowing these guys it will be rematch city.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Some easy predictions for this week:

Hawkins and Ryder vs The Revival
Balor vs Lashley
Rey vs Joe
McIntyre vs Reigns
Sasha and Bayley vs the Iconics

Those rematches are locks!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Mania needs to either be cut in half or made into a 2 night event.  

If they did 2 day mania Kofi winning the title would have been a good ending to day 1.  Becky winning day 2 (in a better manner) would have been a good ending to day 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Some easy predictions for this week:
> 
> Hawkins and Ryder vs The Revival
> Balor vs Lashley
> ...


That's if Rey is healthy to wrestle.

Think the match was ended quick because he's injured


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

Mania kinda went meh after Kofi won. But won't complain. It was solid overall.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm glad that there weren't any screwjob endings with Lynch, Kingston and Rollins.

 The Angle loss was bullshit but I get it. If he won, he would be out and Corbin would have to be booked after taking an L.

Not sure where they will go from here.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mania needs to either be cut in half or made into a 2 night event.
> 
> If they did 2 day mania Kofi winning the title would have been a good ending to day 1.  Becky winning day 2 (in a better manner) would have been a good ending to day 2.


This everyone on the card nonsense needs to stop.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *I'm glad that there weren't any screwjob endings with Lynch, Kingston and Rollins.*


Ronda's shoulders were up though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

ME was kinda meh.

I'm glad Becky won but there will be shenanigans from it and it pisses me off.



Also how was your WM people?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ME was kinda meh.
> 
> I'm glad Becky won but there will be shenanigans from it and it pisses me off.
> 
> ...



Outside old man gassing after 2 minutes match I found it mostly enjoyable if not too long.

So found out WWE store started selling Kofi as champion T-shirt about 1/3 the way through the match.

My biggest issue (outside of length) was that they should have swapped Corbin and Drew.  Drew beating Angle in his final match would have been fine.  Corbin being taken out swiftly in a squash by Roman would have been fine too.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2019)

Someone kill this company with fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2019)

So....what exactly happened at the end?


----------



## James Bond (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> So....what exactly happened at the end?


Dunno, I left my mates after Botchtista lost to HHH.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Outside old man gassing after 2 minutes match I found it mostly enjoyable if not too long.
> 
> So found out WWE store started selling Kofi as champion T-shirt about 1/3 the way through the match.
> 
> My biggest issue (outside of length) was that they should have swapped Corbin and Drew.  Drew beating Angle in his final match would have been fine.  Corbin being taken out swiftly in a squash by Roman would have been fine too.


Apparently people were leaving the main event cause they were too tired.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ME was kinda meh.
> 
> I'm glad Becky won but there will be shenanigans from it and it pisses me off.
> 
> ...



I actually ended up watching WM this year. Sis wanted to make a day of the event and I'm not one to turn down an excuse to gorge on pizza. Plus she was really excited for it and it would've been shelfish to piss on the parade by being a bitter smark.

Anyway after watching it... it was an enjoyable show, but I have no fucking clue what happened on it afterwards. Like... the matches were good I guess? But not a lot of it felt _YUGE_. I should give some credit to the show for managing to be pretty inoffensive. I mean this with no shade, but I was genuinely impressed that for most the show they managed to go 6+ hours without doing some dumb bullshit to intentionally troll the crowd, to the point where I started getting worried that Charlotte was gonna win because too much good/logical stuff was happening. Then Kurt got pinned clean in the ring by Baron fucking Corbin after missing a fucking backflip. As annoyed as I was, I was also relieved cuz they got it out of their system, so whatever. That said, even tho the right person in Becky Lynch won, the finish had to be the most anti-climactic shit I've ever seen in wrestling when you factor in the supposed gravity of it. I'm convinced that even tho the company'd given in and is saying she's a face, they still just see Becky as a heel and is booking her as such. Nothing I've heard about her run since late last year has made her seem relatable, likeable or easy to root for and winning essentially on accident last night didn't really do much to change that. Thank god her fanbase is loyal. They are *saving* this character.

I'd give the show... I'unno, a 6.5 I guess? Too damn long and other than the Kofi match and Miz doing the first and possibly only dangerous spot in his life, nothing really reached beyond serviceable. For reference my sister, who's WAAAAYYY more optimistic than I about this brand, pretty much felt the same way for much the same reasons. She also genuinely detests Ronda and was disappointed Becky didn't destroy her in the end. I kinda feel for her; she was really looking forward to the first Women's WM main event and they gave her that.

Highlights were Kofi Kingston's win and *awesome* celebration, Shane and Miz going all attitude era for a bit, Trips/Bautista torture porn, and John Cena cutting a better thuganomics promo in 2019 than he did against the fucking Rock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I actually ended up watching WM this year. Sis wanted to make a day of the event and I'm not one to turn down an excuse to gorge on pizza. Plus she was really excited for it and it would've been shelfish to piss on the parade by being a bitter smark.
> 
> Anyway after watching it... it was an enjoyable show, but I have no fucking clue what happened on it afterwards. Like... the matches were good I guess? But not a lot of it felt _YUGE_. I should give some credit to the show for managing to be pretty inoffensive. I mean this with no shade, but I was genuinely impressed that for most the show they managed to go 6+ hours without doing some dumb bullshit to intentionally troll the crowd, to the point where I started getting worried that Charlotte was gonna win because too much good/logical stuff was happening. Then Kurt got pinned clean in the ring by Baron fucking Corbin after missing a fucking backflip. As annoyed as I was, I was also relieved cuz they got it out of their system, so whatever. That said, even tho the right person won, the finish had to be the most anti-climactic shit I've ever seen in wrestling when you factor in the supposed gravity of it. I'm convinced that even tho the company'd given in and is saying she's a face, they still just see Becky as a heel and is booking her as such. Nothing I've heard about her run since late last year has made her seem relatable, likeable or easy to root for and winning essentially on accident last night didn't really do much to change that. Thank god her fanbase is loyal. They are *saving* this character.
> 
> ...




I think Cena cut a better promo cause he seemed more into being a heel here than he was around the time The Rock feud started.


As for Becky, yeah Vince can tolerate short midgets as long as they're Americans, but oh boy pushing an irish speaking wrestler for some reason crawls up Vince's vag and you can tell he was like MEH I'll give no shits about making Becky look good in the match. Hell for most of the match she was getting her ass whooped . The pin was pretty anticlimatic but I realize that Vince wants to blame women's wrestling for the ME so that way we don't have another one again. Vince sabotaged the ME, let's not kid ourselves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

You're all humongous gays. This was the greatest WM since 17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Wonder why KO got left off the card though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

Cause no one gives a shit about KO when they got Kofimania.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

I just don't see the hype behind that mix shane or Batista hhh match

A lot of people seemed to like those for some reason


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

I thought the show was alright.

They definitely did seem to hold back in some ways but that's ok.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mania needs to either be cut in half or made into a 2 night event.
> 
> If they did 2 day mania Kofi winning the title would have been a good ending to day 1.  Becky winning day 2 (in a better manner) would have been a good ending to day 2.



Mania will never be a 2 night event, but there is just so many titles now with the brand split contributing to the lengthy show. There are 10 main roster titles  and not all of them are even defended on the main card. Plus throw in the men's battle royal, women's battle royal, a couple personal feuds, plus the legendary slots. Wrestlemania is going to be really long for years to come.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cause no one gives a shit about KO when they got Kofimania.


True lol. people lost interest in KO when he started putting on constant stinkers.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

Superman said:


> So....what exactly happened at the end?




ref guaranteed has MAJOR HEAT right now


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

That's why Ronda looked so pissed after that pinfall when her shoulders clearly were not down.

That whole match was a clusterfuck.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Ref messed up yikes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

So who is telling the truth?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

I heard Heyman convinced them that Becky shouldn't tapout Ronda because it "wouldn't be believable".

Heyman's more senile than Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

So are we going to see a new kind of Raw tonight?  Should I give the show a chance?

I will probably switch over to Texas Tech vs Virginia tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> ref guaranteed has MAJOR HEAT right now



Ref technically didn't do anything wrong. They've been told to count no matter what if they see shoulders pinned.

Yes in replays it was clear she wasn't down for count one but 2 and 3 it was and I guess the ref got in a bit early.  But still followed procedure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I heard Heyman convinced them that Becky shouldn't tapout Ronda because it "wouldn't be believable".
> 
> Heyman's more senile than Vince.


never understood why people in pro wrestling are such cucks for mma.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2019)

It's baffled me for years....



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You're all humongous gays. This was the greatest WM since 17.



The Humongous Gay Community?!



Dean Ambrose said:


> As for Becky, yeah Vince can tolerate short midgets as long as they're Americans, but oh boy pushing an irish speaking wrestler for some reason crawls up Vince's vag and you can tell he was like MEH I'll give no shits about making Becky look good in the match. Hell for most of the match she was getting her ass whooped . The pin was pretty anticlimatic but I realize that Vince wants to blame women's wrestling for the ME so that way we don't have another one again. Vince sabotaged the ME, let's not kid ourselves



Make the show 7 hours, pal! Blow our load early with Kofimania! I promise the crowd will love it!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I just don't see the hype behind that mix shane or Batista hhh match
> 
> A lot of people seemed to like those for some reason



"Man pick up beeg rock! Heet man go boom!"

If a match isn't gonna be good, it might as well be retarded; those matches were just that, and it was fun. Tho I will say that Trips vs 'Tista draaaaaagged after all the major silliness was over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's baffled me for years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much. 

Dont forget the pyro man who finally got to be on tv using the fireworks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

Gotta say, HHH looked so wrinkly, it was like he was one of those Men in Black cockroach aliens that put on the human skin suit and it didn't fit properly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Cole said HHH in ring career is saved like the whole situation isn't illogical and like HHH not old af and needs to retire anyways.

Like Batista could have won and by next year HHH pulls the I sort of run the company so i can do what i want shit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gotta say, HHH looked so wrinkly, it was like he was one of those Men in Black cockroach aliens that put on the human skin suit and it didn't fit properly.



Did you see the back of Batista's head?

"Please don't neglect the brain"


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

24m 46s: Triple H vs. Batista 
23m 45s: Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston 
21m 27s: Rousey vs. Flair vs. Lynch 


CSS also noted that Triple H has been in the longest match at Wrestlemania every year since 2013 except for 2016.

please retire hhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> 24m 46s: Triple H vs. Batista
> 23m 45s: Daniel Bryan vs. Kofi Kingston
> 21m 27s: Rousey vs. Flair vs. Lynch
> 
> ...


Why is hhh doing that?  (He always seems so savvy when he is running nxt.)


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2019)

Cuz even tho Triple H has grown up a bit, he's still kinda Triple H.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe make Drew retire HHH?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

So apparently AJ got injured last night.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

HHH looks worse and worse with every outing.

At least undertaker didn’t wrestle this year.  That’s a step in the right direction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

I really am glad about that no rematch clause thing they added


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow.  They haven’t ended the Renee Young experiment yet?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

“You deserve it.”

Fucking marks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Nutslayer coming out, so who's going to challenge him for the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Good move. Bring in the champs that the fans like for the Raw crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Rollins vs Naka, jockstrap on a pole match.  Make it happen Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Holy shit, Kofi and New Day on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Unification of the WWE titles. Guess the split stands but the champs are the ones going into  different brands.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 8, 2019)

No contest main event incoming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Big E did the splits.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

No contest or the build up for the Fox deal starts now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> No contest main event incoming


Yeah this is what I"m thinking too.

Issue is  who is ruining the match?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah this is what I"m thinking too.
> 
> Issue is  who is ruining the match?



Heel Cena.  Because why not make a crazy guess.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Heel Cena.  Because why not make a crazy guess.



This would be too shocking and exciting. In b4 it's Brock


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This would be too shocking and exciting. In b4 it's Brock



Anyone but brock.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Match might be a red herring. I would be shocked if they put thr belts together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This would be too shocking and exciting. In b4 it's Brock



Well the Saudi show is coming soon and high chances are he's going to be requested so it's a shit load of money in his bank account.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

As soon as Dean signs with a different company, Renee pulled off of commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Saudi show is coming soon and high chances are he's going to be requested so it's a shit load of money in his bank account.


Fucking Saudis need to move on from the past ........oh wait they can't


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Will Dash get a reward for whooping the attacker's ass?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao Im surprised this match still going.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

calling undisputed to interfere in the main event


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nope back to jobberville


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

They are advertising Corbin?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Will Dash get a reward for whooping the attacker's ass?



In the back probably but since we are in the WWE PC era probably not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In the back probably but since we are in the WWE PC era probably not.


Everyone on social media was cheering him for that ass whooping so even PC was proud of him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Everyone on social media was cheering him for that ass whooping so even PC was proud of him



Yes but because of the PC people Nia is still there.   A damn if you do, a damn if you don't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes but because of the PC people Nia is still there.   A damn if you do, a damn if you don't.


Nia just would scream fat shaming. 

Then again the only thing she wouldn't scream is No to food


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Is Sami back yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Revival to the back of the line then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Whelp time to change the channel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

End this segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

I'll probably stay for the hour and a half before turning on the MHA Two Heroes film.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

so Corbin won for nothing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> End this segment.



I'm using VUE so is the streaming behind for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll probably stay for the hour and a half before turning on the MHA Two Heroes film.



The finale of that movie will be hyped I promise


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Lars?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh Lars is finally here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Idiot crowd needs to know not to react to the guy if they want to be rid of Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

WWE still doing headbutt moves


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

They should have this big guy attack Elias or Corbin. 

F this


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Lars is even worse than Braun tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Really is my streaming behind.  Right now Angle just showed up.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Lars is the new Snitsky.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really is my streaming behind.  Right now Angle just showed up.


You about 4 minutes behind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Lars is the new Snitsky.


Problem with this new Snitsky is he can easily crumble mentally again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> You about 4 minutes behind



Wow, I mean wow.  I thought VUE was suppose to be keep up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lars is even worse than Braun tbh.


We needed Jason Jordan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok, back on the same page with you guys.  Raw showing what happen a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> We needed Jason Jordan


That would have shocked me.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2019)

"superstar shakeup"? can't they just do a regular draft lottery again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

So Bliss cleared to compete.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Bliss back in action.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> "superstar shakeup"? can't they just do a regular draft lottery again?




Vince loves triggering you . First the brand split now this. You must have made Vinnie mad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

K, Bayley to compete against a girl who in the past made her look very stupid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

the question i have is

why is this match happening


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Bayley needs to win because of the past.  Bliss needs to avoid getting a concussion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh look, Bliss outsmarting Bayley...... well what else is new.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Crowd singing about Bayley being their girl . I better call the FBI to get those pedos


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> the question i have is
> 
> why is this match happening


Sasha is turning heel?  Or Bliss has an enforcer that will help her win maybe?

I don’t know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley needs to win because of the past.  Bliss needs to avoid getting a concussion.



This because that Kendo match really helped Bayley's character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Lel Bayley loses again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Welp Bayley jobbing to Bliss for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Well if Bliss ever wears out her welcome, just feed her to Nia.  I mean that literally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Becky bae


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Idiot crowd needs to know not to react to the guy if they want to be rid of Corbin.


What's wrong with Corbin?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well if Bliss ever wears out her welcome, just feed her to Nia.  I mean that literally.


Throw in the Riot Squad and  you got yourself a deal pal!- Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

hmmm, brand split could be over...

women's titles were essentially unified, and the men's could be unified tonight.

they just need to unify the men's tag teams and the brand split is over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> hmmm, brand split could be over...
> 
> women's titles were essentially unified, and the men's could be unified tonight.
> 
> they just need to unify the men's tag teams and the brand split is over.


they're not ending the brand split.

Next week is the Superstar shakeup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

sorry Becky that was lame


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Lars is the new Snitsky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

IN b4 Becky loses belts to Stephanie Mcmahon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What's wrong with Corbin?



He needs a character reset and change of appearance.  Creative didn't help him by having him forced down our throats in an exclusive feuds with just the Shield, Strowman, and Balor that wore his presence thin.  And I'd preferred his earlier look as the Lone Wolf than being the roided Andre from the League.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Kevin Dunn and Vince are having an  stroke right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Honestly why is Emma 2.0 out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

So Lacey is getting a straight feud with the champion .

Vince's hard on for her is massive


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Lacey's fucking finisher no sold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok this is weird as hell, Dean's last match is being advertised on the show?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok this is weird as hell, Dean's last match is being advertised on the show?



His wife better do a run in to help him out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm guessing Ricochet and Black are gonna win the Raw belts soon?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> His wife better do a run in to help him out.


but what if it's just Dean losing and then saying his goodbyes though?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m reading that Bayley got squashed because she is moving to Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but what if it's just Dean losing and then saying his goodbyes though?



Until he returns under a new contract and as Vince's bastard child.   Ah fuck, that means Renee stays at her position.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Until he returns under a new contract and as Vince's bastard child.   Ah fuck, that means Renee stays at her position.



If he's a free agent , how soon is AEW calling him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m reading that Bayley got squashed because she is moving to Smackdown.



So the Boss and Hug connection was a quick build team to begin with just as a placeholder for the tag belts then.  We had to put up with WWE Degrassi for that shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

The women’s tag belts have been a failure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they're not ending the brand split.
> 
> Next week is the Superstar shakeup



or they could announce next week that the brand split is over.

otherwise Becky will need to drop one of her titles and the Kofi vs. Rollins match later is a guaranteed no contest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the Boss and Hug connection was a quick build team to begin with just as a placeholder for the tag belts then.  We had to put up with WWE Degrassi for that shit.



Yeah at least should have ended with Sasha beating down Bayley and calling her a stupid kid


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> or they could announce next week that the brand split is over.
> 
> otherwise Becky will need to drop one of her titles and the Kofi vs. Rollins match later is a guaranteed no contest.



Kofi vs Rollins is a no contest  most likely

as for Becky , she might be pulling double duty since she's over as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah at least should have ended with Sasha beating down Bayley and calling her a stupid kid



But what about those instances of Sasha lusting for Bayley when they finally got on the same page.  Is WWE trying to piss off Tumblr.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

I just saw Thuganomics clip from last night.  You guys didn’t mention that Cena buried Elias!  That was harsh shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But what about those instances of Sasha lusting for Bayley when they finally got on the same page.  Is WWE trying to piss off Tumblr.



Sasha can say ' As a woman you should know how we play mind games. I never loved you ' 


That will make Tumblr less angry


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Sasha can go lesbian for Lacey Evans or Ruby Riott or Sonya Deville.  Anyone new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sasha can say ' As a woman you should know how we play mind games. I never loved you '
> 
> 
> That will make Tumblr less angry




God dammit I just repped you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha can go lesbian for Lacey Evans or Ruby Riott or Sonya Deville.  Anyone new.



I want Alexa to sit on Lacey's face


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha can go lesbian for Lacey Evans or Ruby Riott or Sonya Deville.  Anyone new.


Sasha X Beth Phoenix


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

The crowd doing a wave during the match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

This hooker Lacey Evans hit her finisher and Becky no sold it lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

I was hoping Roode would destroy Gable too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Sasha X Beth Phoenix


I guess I know who's the master in that relationship


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want Alexa to sit on Lacey's face



Alexa is Nia's bitch.  Samoan the Hutt needs her Slave Leia.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I guess I know who's the master in that relationship



Edge with the camera.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Whelp Elias gonna get attacked by Bray or Sami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Alexa is Nia's bitch.  Samoan the Hutt needs her Slave Leia.



So who's Alexa's brother that she kisses? 

OH wait I got it.......it's Buddy Murphy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dammit Renee, at least express more emotion since this is your husband's last match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Edge with the camera.


That's why the call him the Rated R superstar


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2019)

Lacey got the cake?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Renee, at least express more emotion since this is your husband's last match.



She’s the breadwinner of the family now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

LMAO Bray's new gimmick is being a puppeter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

The fuck was that hand puppetry shit.  Holy shit creative doing hard drugs for that promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

oH SHIT BOBBY!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

I really liked that match between Lio and Balor about two months ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dammit Lashley.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Renee  actually went to go see him. 

@PlacidSanity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

So much for the "match"


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Finally Sami's back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So much for the "match"



Well to be fair ,  never thought I'd see Vince  give Ambrose more spotlight.

Guess that was it for my boy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Finally Sami's back


YES!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Renee  actually went to go see him.
> 
> @PlacidSanity



But she did nothing to help him with Lashley.  Hell that child that Lashley keeps with him tried to hit Ambrose, where was her low blow attempt on Lashley.  Now she's going to be at that guy's mercy after tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But she did nothing to help him with Lashley.  Hell that child that Lashley keeps with him tried to hit Ambrose, where was her low blow attempt on Lashley.  Now she's going to be at that guy's mercy after tonight.



To be fair with the amount of steroids that Bobby took, she's basically at the mercy of a baby


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Renee Young the newest featured star on Blacked.com.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

LOOOOL Sami tripped


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

what is with tripping ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow, Mojo pained his face with a blue pen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Mojo pained his face with a blue pen.


Meet the new Lunatric Fringe and new Shield Member Mojo Ambrose


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Mojo needs to get a tv


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Sami is a Future Kofi Kingston.  Someone the fans will get behind in a Wrestlemania season.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

KO?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Holy shit, in the good graces of the wrestling gods, Renee off of commentary to keep up with the Ambrose incident.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao open challenge and the champion comes out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice. Finn vs Sami


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, in the good graces of the wrestling gods, Renee off of commentary to keep up with the Ambrose incident.



You should be grateful to Ambrose 

You all took him for granted


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

NO WAY

They aren't gonna have Finn lose the belt right away


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NO WAY
> 
> They aren't gonna have Finn lose the belt right away


Maybe they will?  Him and Lashley been passing the belt around.  Sami would be fresh.

But boy would that make Finn look stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Maybe they will?  Him and Lashley been passing the belt around.  Sami would be fresh.
> 
> But boy would that make Finn look stupid.



Pretty much. 

Unless Finn is going after the Universal belt again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

whelp the wrestling gods heard you Plad

god can't you Corpus Christi guys stop ruining stuff?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Well very good match and Balor retains.  Nice to see Sami back.  Lol, Sami going heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Hmm, SJW Sami the gimmick.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well very good match and Balor retains.  Nice to see Sami back.  Lol, Sami going heel.



Staying heel.  Just telling it like it is to the crowd too xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Sami was a great heel before.  So i’m fine with this.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Jokers in front row.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

lol Sami heel turn out of nowhere


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Why we calling this a heel turn, he went out heel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao @ the crowd clapping


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao @ the crowd clapping



They need SJW Sami to show them the light.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

The fuck are they doing showing Lacey's finisher getting shit on in that replay.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Dana brook 35243244411


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Sorry Dana bae  you're not ready at all


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Who does the eye makeup for these women?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who does the eye makeup for these women?


Ronda


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Ok, Dana getting an easy paycheck without having to go out and perform.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)

Gong?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Elias a rapper confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

OH SHIT THE DEADMAN!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Renee be quiet lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Well Elias about to be fed to a guy in his 50's.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Why do they hate Elias?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

DA UNDATAKA


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Elias about to be fed to a guy in his 50's.


Isn't he late 60s?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do they hate Elias?



He's an Arn Anderson guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Elias has literally ten minutes to escape.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do they hate Elias?



He looks too much like a Poffo so Vince is taking his Macho Man frustrations out on him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isn't he late 60s?



No, Taker about to be in his mid 50's in a year.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Taker lost weight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No, Taker about to be in his mid 50's in a year.


Goddamn then. He aged pretty bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He looks too much like a Poffo so Vince is taking his Macho Man frustrations out on him.


Elias should sleep with Steph. That will show him


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lol they might as well just let him appear at WM. Didnt have to be a match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol they might as well just let him appear at WM. Didnt have to be a match.


Ramp was way too long for that old man.

Would have made Mania 10 hours long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He looks too much like a Poffo so Vince is taking his Macho Man frustrations out on him.



Shit man, that's a long time to hold a grudge. 

Well at least Elias sold Taker's move set well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 8, 2019)

Taker hairline sad


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

So who is the heel to interupt the main event?

Drew?
Undisputed Era?
Roman?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So who is the heel to interupt the main event?
> 
> Drew?
> Undisputed Era?
> Roman?



Probably Drew since he kayfabe has beef with the remaining Shield members.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So who is the heel to interupt the main event?
> 
> Drew?
> Undisputed Era?
> Roman?



Brock


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Probably drew.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Becky's next feud should be vs Asuka in a piss Vince and Dunn match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock



Hmm, unification match at the Saudi show instead at the states..... sounds about right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, unification match at the Saudi show instead at the states..... sounds about right.


Anything for that Saudi cash yo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So who is the heel to interupt the main event?
> 
> Drew?
> Undisputed Era?
> Roman?


Drew or UE IMO.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Honestly I'm just worried rollins gets injured/sick like everyone not named Brock or Goldberg had happened to them with the belt.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

I just got a fright, what if when Adam Cole gets called up they do he's son of Michael Cole storyline x.x


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I just got a fright, what if when Adam Cole gets called up they do he's son of Michael Cole storyline x.x



Oh God.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I'm just worried rollins gets injured/sick like everyone not named Brock or Goldberg had happened to them with the belt.


KO never got sick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I just got a fright, what if when Adam Cole gets called up they do he's son of Michael Cole storyline x.x


Damn man, Vince has abused you a lot to have you fear the worst of the worst


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Fuck sakes, someone gag Renee.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shit man, that's a long time to hold a grudge.
> 
> Well at least Elias sold Taker's move set well.


makes you wonder if macho man really did snap into a underage steph.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

The Bar huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

The Bar..... why.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

The Bar? Why them?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 8, 2019)

Crowd is not happy


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Lmao New York letting WWE know.

That is crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

crowd chanting BS when the fact is none of them were cheering for either one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

So a tag match.  

"Bullshit" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, someone gag Renee.



Have Lacey beat her up and then cuck her


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

Lame.  Bait and switch bullshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Have Lacey beat her up and then cuck her



Her Women's Right is shit now.  What she going do, walk up and down the ramp in a catwalk showdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Her Women's Right is shit now.  What she going do, walk up and down ramp in a catwalk showdown.


Yeah I find it hilarious how she's the embodiment of anti-revolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

People thought the split was over 

Fox and NBC aren't gonna share


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> People thought the split was over
> 
> Fox and NBC aren't gonna share



Vince took the money, now he's their bitch now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

Vince is like.

"Yall want new debuts. Fuck you. It's Monday. Back to business as usual."


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2019)

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

WWE wrong to tease that match all night.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2019)

Funny enough crowd reacting this way proves SZ right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince took the money, now he's their bitch now.



Well I'm fine with Fox. TV-14 and more combat sport style is gonna be sweet


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

New Day needs to turn on Kofi tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Seriously though, this match is fine. People dumb as fuck for thinking a babyface was gonna take another babyface's title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> New Day needs to turn on Kofi tonight.


NOOOOO PLEASE!!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

I guess WWE thought this would be a fun match for a team that didn't get big shine at WM.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 8, 2019)

Womp womp :/


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 8, 2019)

This after Mania RAW sucked balls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

guys the shakeup is next week. Ignoring the lack of long term planning, they can't do any feuds till after next week. For now it's all filler and some surprises


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys the shakeup is next week. Ignoring the lack of long term planning, they can't do any feuds till after next week. For now it's all filler and some surprises



Ah that'll be interesting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Ah that'll be interesting


I just want Dr. of Thuganomics vs Kofi


----------



## pat pat (Apr 8, 2019)

fuck this company they actually made their crowd chat the name of another company on the sacred post mania raw? 
Vince needs to go , the BAR, ?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> This after Mania RAW sucked balls.


Lars though!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2019)

I heard Lashley buried Ambrose lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Didn't even both to edit to at least make the Women's Right look somewhat credible.  Well technically Becky took a full force Nia punch so that hit finisher by Lacey is just a regular move to Becky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't even both to edit to at least make the Women's Right look somewhat credible.  Well technically Becky took a full force Nia punch so that hit finisher by Lacey is just a regular move to Becky.



That smirk Becky had was like "Was that really that bitches best shot?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't even both to edit to at least make the Women's Right look somewhat credible.  Well technically Becky took a full force Nia punch so that hit finisher by Lacey is just a regular move to Becky.


The Man needs a bigger challenge than Vince's cum dumpster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Punk the Prophet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Punk the Prophet



Guess Cena became the Goat team of all time 

@SoulTaker @Gibbs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Punk the Prophet


To be fair as well, he wore those jerseys before Punk was in E so he already was a Yankee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

The numb nuts that did tackled Bret at the HoF event was lucky he didn't do it during the the DX speech.  HHH would have tore his ass apart before any of the other talent would have rushed the ring the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The numb nuts that did tackled Bret at the HoF event was lucky he didn't do it during the the DX speech.  HHH would have tore his ass apart before any of the other talent would have rushed the ring the help.



Apparently that same guy had jumped the barricade before  


Look at the hat clearly. Dude's done this before and he got away unscathed.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The numb nuts that did tackled Bret at the HoF event was lucky he didn't do it during the the DX speech.  HHH would have tore his ass apart before any of the other talent would have rushed the ring the help.



Former UFC Heavyweight contender Travis Browne dropped bombs on the dude, plus Dash Wilder dropped him too. He took a pretty savage beating in like 30 seconds. Travis Browne is probably the last person in the entire arena that you would want hitting you.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Former UFC Heavyweight contender Travis Browne dropped bombs on the dude, plus Dash Wilder dropped him too. He took a pretty savage beating in like 30 seconds. Travis Browne is probably the last person in the entire arena that you would want hitting you.



Don't forget Bulldog's son got a few stiff punches in too.  That has the personal touch of being the nephew of Bret and cousin of Natalya who were victims.  The fact he was concious enough to get to the police station without his face caved in should be counted as lucky on his behalf.  So former MMA fighter, angry nephew with minor mma training and a guy who lives the gimmick I don't think Triple H could have done worse (also likely would have gassed out after couple punches)


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The numb nuts that did tackled Bret at the HoF event was lucky he didn't do it during the the DX speech.  HHH would have tore his ass apart before any of the other talent would have rushed the ring the help.


Holy shit I thought the referee was there to stop triple h


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Holy shit I thought the referee was there to stop triple h



Nah once a fan jumps in it's no longer Face/heels/refs.  It's performers protecting each other from fan.  Refs are also performers at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Didn't know WWE made a deal with the Jim Henson Company.  They rebooting Dark Crystal or The Labyrinth.

But in all honesty, if this is Bray repacked then redo the damn promo.  Geez, you can legit hear the guy cough near the end because to smoke was getting to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know WWE made a deal with the Jim Henson Company.  They rebooting Dark Crystal or The Labyrinth.
> 
> But in all honesty, if this is Bray repacked then redo the damn promo.  Geez, you can legit hear the guy cough near the end because to smoke was getting to him.




Bray gonna be punished for getting a hot girl in Jojo . 

He's in Rusev territory now


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know WWE made a deal with the Jim Henson Company.  They rebooting Dark Crystal or The Labyrinth.
> 
> But in all honesty, if this is Bray repacked then redo the damn promo.  Geez, you can legit hear the guy cough near the end because to smoke was getting to him.


Ong omg omfg  hoky shit wwe shitting on their past glorious talent will never not be funny! The coughs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Tonight is the night that New Day is shattered


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

SD starting off with New Day and Kofi celebration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

ok they must have asked Bayley for this set


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ok they must have asked Bayley for this set



Who said that it was them that asked.  Way her career has been gong, she might have asked Big E for the Big Ending in exchanged for her gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Big E with the splits again.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know WWE made a deal with the Jim Henson Company.  They rebooting Dark Crystal or The Labyrinth.
> 
> But in all honesty, if this is Bray repacked then redo the damn promo.  Geez, you can legit hear the guy cough near the end because to smoke was getting to him.


LOL wtf is this?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL wtf is this?!?



Guessing Bray's new gimmick.  Since the buzzards have left him, he's reduced to bring a talking hand puppet shaped like one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Fuck sakes Woods, you spent some time at TNA as a parody of that boxer from the Rocky franchise.  And he was killed off in the third film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Damn man Kofi's wife is  beautiful. Good for you Kofi , living the dream


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh shit, Kofi family out.... wait his wife is name ChiChi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

OH shit the crowd is going ham


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh shit, Kofi family out.... wait his wife is name ChiChi.


she probably nags him to death then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

So the Bar out for nuclear heat. 

So Drew to SD.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guessing Bray's new gimmick.  Since the buzzards have left him, he's reduced to bring a talking hand puppet shaped like one.


Is it really that hard to just have Bray be a himself but with no supernatural shit? maybe be like more waylon mercy where he stalks your front yards and picnic get togethers?  Anything is better than him being a wacked out goofball that talks to buzzard puppets.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Drew on SD? Lol why.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Drew on SD? Lol why.


He about to take Kofi's title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is it really that hard to just have Bray be a himself but with no supernatural shit? maybe be like more waylon mercy where he stalks your front yards and picnic get togethers?  Anything is better than him being a wacked out goofball that talks to buzzard puppets.



He has to pay for his sins of putting baby batter in JoJo's phat ass man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Drew on SD? Lol why.



I'm guessing Lars will be getting dibs on Rollins because Vince logic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Lars will be getting dibs on Rollins because Vince logic.


That's if Lars anxiety doesn't come back. Otherwise I hope Dr. of thuganomics takes the title away from Seth


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He has to pay for his sins of putting baby batter in JoJo's phat ass man.


notice he's been booked worse and worse ever since he got with her became public.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm worried that Ricochet and Black are getting overused so far .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Zelina cheering for her husband to get his ass kicked.

Brilliant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

That was pretty sweet from the faces


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He about to take Kofi's title



  



PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Lars will be getting dibs on Rollins because Vince logic.



Lmao ughhh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm worried that Ricochet and Black are getting overused so far .



Of course they are.  It's WWE and if you are a nilla midget that can captivate an ADD crowd with flying moves, then your ass will be worked to the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao ughhh



I think this would work better if it was Bobby Lashley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Of course they are.  It's WWE and if you are a nilla midget that can captivate an ADD crowd with flying moves, then your ass will be worked to the ground.


RIP RICOCHET AND BLACK'S CAREERS!


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Lars will be getting dibs on Rollins because Vince logic.


 like no way Lars can wrestle seth. If the guy get stressed this easily he cant handle the work rate lol, yesterday he felt like his body didn't belong to him....
I wanted drew to feud with Rollins wtf is he on smackdown?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 9, 2019)

But it it means raw can get Bryan and we can have some Bryan vs Rollins rivalry 
I fucking take it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think this would work better if it was Bobby Lashley



What the hell is Lashley going to do.  He couldn't be a man in full body paint with his "powered up" yellow contact eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> But it it means raw can get Bryan and we can have some Bryan vs Rollins rivalry
> I fucking take it



So possible hemp belt to Raw.  You know Roman will be politicking to get DB when the belt goes natural.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Bryan on RAW? Interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

An RKO and the Stunner after the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the hell is Lashley going to do.  He couldn't be a man in full body paint with his "powered up" yellow contact eyes.


This is Smackdown. None of that is existent. In this world, he's TNA Bobby who whips the rainbow out of their heads.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

In b4 they have the Scottish psychopath cuck the fanbase by making Becky his manager/ wife.


Don't kill me Troll


----------



## Palm Siberia (Apr 9, 2019)

Arby loves Da Man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Arby loves Da Man



Thats awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Arby loves Da Man


Arby's marketing more over than most of the WWE locker room


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Arby loves Da Man



Haven't eaten at an Arby's since I was 9.  I'm some months away from turning 40, damn I feel old.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

In b4 Rtruth gets betrayed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

People cheering Mella's championship win, what's wrong with them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh he got taken out by Joe. That's fine


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Truth > Rey since Truth didn't die from the the clutch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

If you're gonna do Joe vs Strowman then you better let them fight brutal and fast


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Strowman out for reasons.  And he fails to put Joe in that power slam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

oh god Iconics a shit. I don't care what people say.

I was hoping Beth would be tag team champs


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Doesnt random appearances kind of mess up the shake up next week?

*shrugs*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Strowman not giving a shit about the Iconics.  Should a just picked both of them up and taken them to the back, cuck Dillinger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Strowman not giving a shit about the Iconics.  Should a just picked both of them up and taken them to the back, cuck Dillinger.


*and Bliss* 

Fixed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Me *to crowd and Iconics*: SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

And my TV just went on mute.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh no local competition.


I hope they win just for the shits and giggles


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And my TV just went on mute.


Who's worse, Renee or Iconics?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

What the fuck is this....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Holy shit, the belts died in one night. 

The fuck is wrong with the sound, fucking fix it.  Fuck sakes, a billion dollar company and we're getting echos.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who's worse, Renee or Iconics?



Renee...

Iiconics are playing the part of Bogans, it's their act.

Also Paige becoming a manager?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who's worse, Renee or Iconics?



I grade them on how much of a pain in my ass they can be, so all three are equal in my eyes.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2019)

Absolution?

Io & Kairi?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

In b4 Sasha and Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

lol Mr. Miz sounds so dumb yet it would be a great shirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

I like how Shane doesn't bury Punk, he just brushes it aside.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

"CM Punk" chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Lol, don't know what heel Shane was planning but i like it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

It's still odd to me that NY is cheering for a Chicagoan of anything.





Dat NY selling Chicago as best in the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, don't know what heel Shane was planning but i like it.


How nuts do you think you would have gone if CM Punk's music hit?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How nuts do you think you would have gone if CM Punk's music hit?



Depends on how much murder would happen afterwards if Punk didn't come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How nuts do you think you would have gone if CM Punk's music hit?



I didn't know Phil Brooks was broke and in dire need of cash that desperately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I didn't know Phil Brooks was broke and in dire need of cash that desperately.



No if he was in dire need of money he'd do a show in Christi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Depends on how much murder would happen afterwards if Punk didn't come out.


Oh god I'm sorry for asking


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god I'm sorry for asking



I mean Shane said.  It is Brooklyn!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No if he was in dire need of money he'd do a show in Christi



Dammit man, I need to spread the rep before I can get to you again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean Shane said.  It is Brooklyn!



Well if they can murder Biggie Smalls, they can murder anyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Dat usos signing new deals just so they could lose to legends


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Wait the Hardy's are champions again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Hmm, good match and the Hardy's are the new champs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Lars getting a super push


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Fuck sakes, didn't this happen with Lesner when he was introduced.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

guys don't chant you still suck 

do you want another break down?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

"You can't wrestle" chants being heard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "You can't wrestle" chants being heard.


Man if this crowd goes full on go away heat, this dude might not last long again.


Crowd already started booing Roman at Mania and he's barely comeback from his leukemia


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2019)

Waste of time pushing Lars in front of the Mania crowd.  WWE has a better chance with their more usual casual crowds.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Sami is Right.... Sami is Right.... Sami is Right!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2019)

Becky should squash Mandy and then feud with Asuka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sami is Right.... Sami is Right.... Sami is Right!


Sami is fickle.


KO put him through hell and he joined him


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2019)

You know..... for a company that has a taboo on the word "wrestler", their biggest PPV is "Wrestle"mania.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2019)

Lmao I tuned out after watching a KH walkthrough.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> You know..... for a company that has a taboo on the word "wrestler", their biggest PPV is "Wrestle"mania.



Likely someone already trademarked Sportsentertainmentmania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sami is fickle.
> 
> 
> KO put him through hell and he joined him


Shane was the one that proved KO right to Sami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Woman's Right a shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane was the one that proved KO right to Sami.



Exactly.  Sami learned from his mistake and became a good God Father to KO's son.

Also Becky normal punch > Evans finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane was the one that proved KO right to Sami.


Doesn't change the fact he followed him like a puppy.

Sami sold himself out just cause he couldn't take out the best in the world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Now she sell that fucking punch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now she sell that fucking punch.



Pfft should have no sold that punch again. Lacey just a Vince waifu.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd already started booing Roman at Mania and he's barely comeback from his leukemia



I'm certain that crowd that was booing was a mix of those booing the group not doing the mexican wave (People who were at Mania saying this was happening a lot including when Roman was doing his finisher.), plus since mania gets the smarkiest of the smarks those that are convinced that the Leukemia was a work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm certain that crowd that was booing was a mix of those booing the group not doing the mexican wave (People who were at Mania saying this was happening a lot including when Roman was doing his finisher.), plus since mania gets the smarkiest of the smarks those that are convinced that the Leukemia was a work.


Nah man I heard boos when Roman came out . I think Vince pushing the whole cancer agenda over and over pretty much gave people the same idea you guys had which was he's gonna use it to guilt  trip people to cheer for Roman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

SJW Sami doing a quick appearance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

So New Day vs the Euro Alliance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Hmm, so New Day wins and now celebrate with family in ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2019)

McIntyre is a missed opportunity.  He isn’t going to make it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

dammit was hoping they attacked Kofi infront of his kids


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2019)

Ziggler was actually his best pairing.  That’s how bad it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> dammit was hoping they attacked Kofi infront of his kids



Nah, that will only happen if he was in a program with Orton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, that will only happen if he was in a program with Orton.


then tells his wife she's stupid , stupid , stupid


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah man I heard boos when Roman came out . I think Vince pushing the whole cancer agenda over and over pretty much gave people the same idea you guys had which was he's gonna use it to guilt  trip people to cheer for Roman


could have been avoided had vince calmed down and had roman lose at mania. but he's too eager for the guy so fans are actually going to turn on him already with the predictable booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> could have been avoided had vince calmed down and had roman lose at mania. but he's too eager for the guy so fans are actually going to turn on him already with the predictable booking.


I feel bad for Roman man. The dude could be the star WWE wants if Vince wasn't so damn stubborn and actually learned to long term plan . That's why Mania wasn't as strong as it could have been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

> Drew McIntyre may have suffered an injury during the main event of tonight's post-WrestleMania 35 edition of  SmackDown from Brooklyn, which saw The New Day defeat The Bar and McIntyre in six-man action.
> 
> McIntyre was in control of Xavier Woods and slammed him on top of the announce table as SmackDown went to commercial break towards the end of the match. They came back from another commercial and McIntyre was nowhere to be seen as The New Day put away to get the pinfall win.
> 
> ...



Well shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I feel bad for Roman man. The dude could be the star WWE wants if Vince wasn't so damn stubborn and actually learned to long term plan . That's why Mania wasn't as strong as it could have been



I still go with him squashing Corbin would have been the best thing to have.  A cool down match that's just him getting mad over Corbin comments over the months.  Job done.

Then Angle could have had Drew take the rub for beating him if Angle was going to lose.  It's a performer people actually like.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well shit.



not again

new up coming talent are cursed


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

Drew isn't new up and coming talent lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2019)

Last night's dark Match KO vs Sami


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

I wonder if fans going to stop going to the Raw and SD after mania since they have made it filler for the draft


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2019)

why is KO using the stunner? 

is the pop up powerbomb banned now? wtf

first they banned the package piledriver, now this?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

KO should be booed every time he does a stunner.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

Fuck Lars Sullivan for doing a flying headbutt. I hope he gets depressed again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean hating my posts for revenge. Whatta lame.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

Imagine actually having the opinion that someone should keep on doing the flying headbutt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

Lars starting off with a horrible start.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah I didn't like the way they had him dump on Angle. Doesn't help the character at all.

Also that was not a great send off..


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

Moments before the WrestleMania pre-show was set to begin, Pat McAfee says he was on the verge of walking out due to Michael Cole yelling at him for wearing shorts.


McAfee detailed the tense backstage moment on his show this week and said it began with him being told not to wear jorts to WrestleMania. Pat obliged by making tuxedo pants into tuxedo shorts. 

However, when Michael Cole saw him wearing them backstage before the kickoff show, he got angry in front of everyone who was around … saying Pat looked unprofessional and sloppy. 

“He was like yelling. Real. This wasn’t like a rib, or like a gimmick, you could tell there was actual panic,” McAfee explained. He then walked to the room where the WrestleMania watch-a-long was going to film and began packing his things. When the digital person in charge of the stream asked what was going on, Pat said, “You can tell Michael Cole to go f*ck himself, I am leaving. I am not getting punked and yelled at like a child in front of everybody like that.”

The WWE employee then said he’d go talk to Vince McMahon and asked Pat to hold tight.

He returned moments later with Michael Cole and the two explained how they showed Vince a picture of Lebron James wearing suit shorts. Vince apparently told them *“yeah, I’m hip. I’ve seen it”* and said he loved the idea of Pat wearing them.

Cole then apologized for yelling at him and said he was worried the shorts would ruin his chances in WWE, because this was the first time he was being seen on TV by Vince McMahon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Moments before the WrestleMania pre-show was set to begin, Pat McAfee says he was on the verge of walking out due to Michael Cole yelling at him for wearing shorts.
> 
> 
> McAfee detailed the tense backstage moment on his show this week and said it began with him being told not to wear jorts to WrestleMania. Pat obliged by making tuxedo pants into tuxedo shorts.
> ...


As shitty as Cole was for yelling , Pat acting like he has pull was fucking dumb and he's lucky Vince was fine with it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> why is KO using the stunner?
> 
> is the pop up powerbomb banned now? wtf
> 
> first they banned the package piledriver, now this?


he's got some lame thing going on stone cold's podcast where he's trying to prove he can put people away with the stunner or some shit. Since when he tried it on Roman 2 years ago shit didn't put Roman away and Stone Cold then roasted KO for it on his podcast.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

KO’s stunner is worse than CM Punk’s elbow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 10, 2019)

Who the fuck is Pat McAfee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the fuck is Pat McAfee


Former Giants punter I think


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

My bad Indianapolis Colts Punter


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who the fuck is Pat McAfee


the legend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

AEW going to TNT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> AEW going to TNT


Oh shit. I thought it was going to TBS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> the legend


Can't see it. Seems NFL got stingy


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't see it. Seems NFL got stingy


click on the title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2019)

According to the dirtsheets, Jon Moxley has been offered $6 million a year contract to join AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> According to the dirtsheets, Jon Moxley has been offered $6 million a year contract to join AEW.


Wait they can negotiate with him now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

can't believe she straight up said it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He needs a character reset and change of appearance.  Creative didn't help him by having him forced down our throats in an exclusive feuds with just the Shield, Strowman, and Balor that wore his presence thin.  And I'd preferred his earlier look as the Lone Wolf than being the roided Andre from the League.


Im sorry but he's a heel, you're not supposed to like his look. He's doing exactly what he's supposed to do to be hated in today's climate.

As far as creative "forcing him down your throat" that's called a push, and if you're truly hated in 2019 that's a rare quality to have.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wait they can negotiate with him now?


He might have a no complete clause. 

That shouldn't stop him from negotiating with other companies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> He might have a no complete clause.
> 
> That shouldn't stop him from negotiating with other companies.


Well then , jesus christ that's a lot of money AEW offered


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh shit. I thought it was going to TBS



I only heard TNT a month ago. Nothing about TBS

But still Turner getting a new wrestling show on their networks.  It's gonna be WCW 2.0



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im sorry but he's a heel, you're not supposed to like his look. He's doing exactly what he's supposed to do to be hated in today's climate.
> 
> As far as creative "forcing him down your throat" that's called a push, and if you're truly hated in 2019 that's a rare quality to have.



At this point I'm taking the whole "Forced down our throat." as whiney "I DON'T WANT HIM PUSHED WAAH!"


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2019)

Also dirtsheets say the ref that counted Ronda down when she wasn't the one supposed to be pinned was given a hefty fine.

Also Sasha Banks had a "breakdown" backstage before RAW and backed out of her appearance on the Wendy Williams show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Also dirtsheets say the ref that counted Ronda down when she wasn't the one supposed to be pinned was given a hefty fine.
> 
> Also Sasha Banks had a "breakdown" backstage before RAW and backed out of her appearance on the Wendy Williams show.



Poor ref he was just following the rules


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2019)

Here's more about Sasha's breakdown.

_As noted, Sasha Banks was scheduled to appear on The Wendy Williams Show earlier today but she backed out of the appearance, citing personal reasons on Twitter.

Sasha added the “#IfYouOnlyKnew” hashtag to the post, indicating more to the story. She wrote, “Due to personal reasons, I had to pull out of my appearance today on @WendyWilliams . Sorry to everyone who was looking forward to it. Hopefully the opportunity will be there again later. #IfYouOnlyKnew”

Page Six  Banks bailed on the show at the last minute and that the unexpected cancellation left everyone on the staff fuming.

*“She won’t be booked again,” a show source reported to Page Six. “She didn’t give a real reason for canceling, and she did it only hours before the show tapes, so production was left scrambling to fill her spot. Wendy ended up doing an extra segment of Hot Topics instead.”*

Paige Six reached out to Banks’ representative for comment but they were referred to her Twitter statement.

As noted, Banks also posted a cryptic post on Twitter during last night’s RAW, just hours after she and Bayley dropped the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles to The IIconics at WrestleMania 35. WWE announced on Monday afternoon that Alexa Bliss had challenged Banks and Bayley for RAW. Bayley appeared for the loss to Bliss, but Banks was not on the show.

Below is Banks’ cryptic message from during RAW and the tweet on today’s cancellation:

*“There is something about the way life happens today that makes it hard to look ahead. There are things that make it difficult to laugh; difficult to live the way you want. There are things that make it almost impossible to trust where you are, or to believe in where you want to be. You look around and life is happening way too fast. Sometimes it feels like the moments are gone. Everything happens all at once and right away. We’re marching towards a destiny we cannot understand, towards the kingdom of convenient. Then one day you look up and you can’t find the meaning. Your crisis of purpose and passion is acting up, but they tell you that that’s suppose to be normal. Well… I don’t want normal, I want magic; cause that’s the place that feels like home to me. That’s the place where I remember what dreams look like, where meaning is effortless, and purpose is simple. That’s the place where love still matters. I want that feeling of coming home again. I want to feel like myself….. I want that magic.”*_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

Man Sasha's a mystery cause she seems the type to do this all cause she wasn't main eventing WM.

On the other hand, heard reports it was due family emergency so.........it's hard to discuss it fairly .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I only heard TNT a month ago. Nothing about TBS
> 
> But still Turner getting a new wrestling show on their networks.  It's gonna be WCW 2.0



Nah, I think Cody has learned from the mistakes of WCW that helped killed the company and will hopefully do things differently.  Plus if a Turner channel is going to bring back wrestling then that's an interesting change of heart since AOL didn't want any part of it during the merger.  Plus the 62 million WCW lost Turner is a drop in the bucket to the cash lost in the AOL-Time Warner merger: 98.7 billion.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2019)

The only thing I to say about Banks is that she and Karma have a lot in common.

And I'n not talking about Awesome Kong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The only thing I to say about Banks is that she and Karma have a lot in common.
> 
> And I'n not talking about Awesome Kong.



So she's pregnant? 

That.....is more shocking than Sasha not calling herself a baws.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like there's already someone to replace Banks in the main roster after what happened in the NXT tapings involving a Pirate Princess.



PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, I think Cody has learned from the mistakes of WCW that helped killed the company and will hopefully do things differently.  Plus if a Turner channel is going to bring back wrestling then that's an interesting change of heart since AOL didn't want any part of it during the merger.  Plus the 62 million WCW lost Turner is a drop in the bucket to the cash lost in the AOL-Time Warner merger: 98.7 billion.



Oh I wasn't thinking it would end up dead like WCW.  Just WCW 2.0 as being on a turner related channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im sorry but he's a heel, you're not supposed to like his look. He's doing exactly what he's supposed to do to be hated in today's climate.
> 
> As far as creative "forcing him down your throat" that's called a push, and if you're truly hated in 2019 that's a rare quality to have.



I know he's a heel and appearances are not suppose to play a factor but come on they couldn't have come up with a different appearance for the guy.   Honestly, WWE has thirty writers on creative so I wouldn't find it surprising if some of them worked on writing for the League to where they go character design. 


Joking aside, I really did prefer the heel Lone Wolf Corbin.  Suiting him up and making him an authority lackey riding Steph's coat tails in my opinion was opposite of his "fuck you, it's only me" personality that was growing on my with his Lone Wolf persona.  

Also looking like Andre in the pic above didn't help out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So she's pregnant?



No.

What I meant is that Sasha is bitch and Karma caught up to her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The only thing I to say about Banks is that she and Karma have a lot in common.
> 
> And I'n not talking about Awesome Kong.





Dean Ambrose said:


> So she's pregnant?
> 
> That.....is more shocking than Sasha not calling herself a baws.





The Juice Man said:


> No.
> 
> What I meant is that Sasha is bitch and Karma caught up to her.



Oh good, I thought you guys were about to go into some morbid shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know he's a heel and appearances are not suppose to play a factor but come on they couldn't have come up with a different appearance for the guy.   Honestly, WWE has thirty writers on creative so I wouldn't find it surprising if some of them worked on writing for the League to where they go character design.



Honestly they could have 1000 writers, but as long as Vince is alive they might as well not exist since he rewrites every show after everyone arrives in the arena.



> Joking aside, I really did prefer the heel Lone Wolf Corbin.  Suiting him up and making him an authority lackey riding Steph's coat tails in my opinion was opposite of his "fuck you, it's only me" personality that was growing on my with his Lone Wolf persona.
> 
> Also looking like Andre in the pic above didn't help out.



TBH once he was fired from his position he should have vanished and come back in a new gimmick that had him in something other than the suit since that's not something that's appropriate for being in the ring with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> No.
> 
> What I meant is that Sasha is bitch and Karma caught up to her.


Dammit


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's got some lame thing going on stone cold's podcast where he's trying to prove he can put people away with the stunner or some shit. Since when he tried it on Roman 2 years ago shit didn't put Roman away and Stone Cold then roasted KO for it on his podcast.



Fat Owens should stick with his pop up powerbomb or go off script and use the package piledriver


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh good, I thought you guys were about to go into some morbid shit.


The only morbid thing was her wig


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2019)

And her Five head.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> *I know he's a heel and appearances are not suppose to play a factor but come on they couldn't have come up with a different appearance for the guy.*
> 
> *Joking aside, I really did prefer the heel Lone Wolf Corbin.*  Suiting him up and making him an authority lackey riding Steph's coat tails in my opinion was opposite of his "fuck you, it's only me" personality that *was growing on my with his Lone Wolf persona.*



I don't think you understand that you're not supposed to like a heel, you shouldn't prefer they do anything, and they aren't supposed to look cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't think you understand that you're not supposed to like a heel, you shouldn't prefer they do anything, and they aren't supposed to look cool.



What's wrong with being a fan of heels and liking them?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Also dirtsheets say the ref that counted Ronda down when she wasn't the one supposed to be pinned was given a hefty fine.
> 
> Also Sasha Banks had a "breakdown" backstage before RAW and backed out of her appearance on the Wendy Williams show.


That dirtsheet is false.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's wrong with being a fan of heels and liking them?


There's nothing wrong with being a fan of a heel if you understand what a heel is today, and not "what you think a heel should be". Since everyone is a smart fan, you have to be disliked by smarks to be a heel. 

Corbin is a heel, Matt Taven is a heel, Jay White is a heel, Jinder was a heel. Jason Jordan was a heel until people caught on and then he started getting over with the smarks, that made him a "cool heel", which is really just a face with heel characteristics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a fan of a heel if you understand what a heel is today, and not "what you think a heel should be". Since everyone is a smart fan, you have to be disliked by smarks to be a heel.
> 
> Corbin is a heel, Matt Taven is a heel, Jay White is a heel, Jinder was a heel. Jason Jordan was a heel until people caught on and then he started getting over with the smarks, that made him a "cool heel", which is really just a face with heel characteristics.



Well true, upon some thought the dynamic of what a heel is has changed.  In all honesty, I doubt there will be anyone in this generation that would match the heat of past heels such as Freddie Blassie and Bruiser Brody who's personalities would legit cause fans to get physical with them.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's got some lame thing going on stone cold's podcast where he's trying to prove he can put people away with the stunner or some shit. Since when he tried it on Roman 2 years ago shit didn't put Roman away and Stone Cold then roasted KO for it on his podcast.


you realize they were in character right?...it was like a joke...I mean stone cold explaining "scientifically" how to do a stunner to ko was obviously a joke. they were making fun of the people going crazy whenever an old school move is used...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 11, 2019)

also TBS/TNT will be presenting AEW in a business conference soon.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

Wow the #6 and #7 tv channels(respectively) in the US doing business with a Tshirt company?


----------



## pat pat (Apr 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wow the #6 and #7 tv channels(respectively) in the US doing business with a Tshirt company?


T-Shirt >>>>>>> real wrasslin'


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you realize they were in character right?...it was like a joke...I mean stone cold explaining "scientifically" how to do a stunner to ko was obviously a joke. they were making fun of the people going crazy whenever an old school move is used...


I mean I know but it was still lame. lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2019)

So a producer got fired because Bret hart thanked Vince McMahon in his hall of fame speech

And road dogg stepped down because Vince was starting to get on his nerves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2019)

I wonder how much money AEW is paying TNT to run their T-shirt  informercials.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

Interestingly enough the deal is "only" 8 figures.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2019)

Imagine buying a Billy Gunn shirt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Imagine buying a Billy Gunn shirt



He can’t even change his name from “Ass Man” to “Butt Man” Billy Gunn since a porn director copyrighted that name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

> is currently on vacation with her partner Mikaze,  and his wife, in Punta Cana, Dominican Republic. It looks like some of the other WWE talents are on post-WrestleMania 35 vacations this week as well. Former WWE ring announcer Dasha Fuentes, who was released just a few days ago, also indicated that she was headed to the Dominican Republic for a vacation.
> 
> 
> Sasha revealed on her Instagram Story earlier today that the group was relaxing at Scape Park in Punta Cana. We noted earlier in the week how Sasha backed out of her appearance on The Wendy Williams Show, just hours before the show was taped, citing "personal reasons" on her Twitter announcement. The late cancellation didn't sit well with the show, but Williams noted to viewers the next day that Banks had a family emergency, and she wished her well. Based on other social media posts, it looks like Banks and her group started traveling to the Dominican Republic on the same day she was scheduled for The Wendy Williams Show.



So.......her personal reasons was due to vacation time


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 11, 2019)

Sasha Banks is a bigger piece of shit than Drag.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So a producer got fired because Bret hart thanked Vince McMahon in his hall of fame speech
> 
> And road dogg stepped down because Vince was starting to get on his nerves


Vince need a 24 hour nap.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sasha Banks is a bigger piece of shit than Drag.


Is that possible?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He can’t even change his name from “Ass Man” to “Butt Man” Billy Gunn since a porn director copyrighted that name.


Badonkadonk man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

> Sasha Banks reportedly tried to quit  over  35 Weekend, according to one higher-up source and the Wrestling Observer Newsletter.
> 
> It was noted that Banks felt blindsided when she found out at the last minute that she and were dropping the WWE Women's Tag Team Titles at _WrestleMania_ 35. That Fatal 4 Way saw The IIconics capture the titles by defeating Banks and Bayley,  and Tamina Snuka, and  and WWE Hall of Famer Beth Phoenix.
> 
> ...



I mean dropping titles early happens. Happened to Deano, Bray, etc. Just pick yourself up and keep going instead of throwing a tantrum


----------



## Kuya (Apr 11, 2019)

I was rooting hard for Iconics because I like them and they were the only girls that felt like a real tag team this entire time, but I understand Sasha's "make the belt mean something" argument. Iconics are definitely gonna be a somewhat comedic act with the new belts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

doesn't change the fact she wanted to quit over losing the belts. People get screwed in the WWE  a lot, she's no different. 

She really is the definition of a diva


----------



## Kuya (Apr 11, 2019)

I actually just see a pattern of a lot of unhappy people (not just talent) asking for their release.

Sasha was totally directionless in 2018.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

That's true but again, I don't understand not just trying to make the best of a situation. If she was on her last year on her contract , she'd have leverage but since she's not, Sasha needs to grin and bear it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2019)

Hmm, when I heard Sasha no showed the William's show and stated it was a family emergency, I thought it was because her cousin needed family support in holding a candle light vigil for the LA Lakers after Magic stepped down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 11, 2019)

Man, how do you like the iconics


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2019)

Kuya said:


> I was rooting hard for Iconics because I like them and they were the only girls that felt like a real tag team this entire time, but I understand Sasha's "make the belt mean something" argument. Iconics are definitely gonna be a somewhat comedic act with the new belts.


Strongly agree.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

If Sasha wants to quit, I heard there’s a T-shirt company that needs some women to model their shirts.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 12, 2019)

The reason why the stars arent appy is simple 
They are directionless and Vince changes everything


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So a producer got fired because Bret hart thanked Vince McMahon in his hall of fame speech
> 
> And road dogg stepped down because Vince was starting to get on his nerves


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 12, 2019)

Takeover star ratings by dave:

Tag team title match 4.5

Riddle vs dream 4.5

WALTER vs Dunne 4.75

Womens 4 way 3.75

Cole vs Gargano 5.5

Wrestlemania 35 ratings:

Nese vs murphy 3.5

Womens battle royal 2.25

Raw tag team match 3

Andre the giant battle royal 1.5

Rollins vs Lesnar 3.5

AJ Vs Randy 3.25

Fatal 4 way SD title match 3.75

Shane vs Miz 1.75

Womens tag title match 1.25

Kofi vs Daniel bryan 4.5

Roman vs Drew 2

HHH vs Batista 2

Angle vs Corbin 1

Finn vs Bobby 1.25

Rousey vs flair vs lynch 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2019)

Lol angle vs corbin. Disaster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

So, Cole vs Gargano, which Meltzer even admits wasn’t a great match in the first two falls, is the greatest WWE match of all-time, greater than even Austin vs Hart at WM13 or Steamboat vs Savage at WM3 or HBK vs Taker or even Alicia Fox vs Melina at Summerslam 2011... and Kofi vs Bryan, which was a flawlessly executed match that destroyed glass ceilings and defeated racism in America, is only on the same level as the opening match of Takeover and a meaningless match between a cosplayer and a stoner.

Makes total sense to me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2019)

5.5?  Do you mean 4.5?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2019)

Sasha should quit.  I don’t see wwe having any plans for her in the near future.

It would be interesting to see her as a real independent contractor.  She will have to change her name though of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Apr 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha should quit.  I don’t see wwe having any plans for her in the near future.
> 
> It would be interesting to see her as a real independent contractor.  She will have to change her name though of course.


Can you imagine having snoop dog's cousin in your roster , who is actually talented and can handle herself like a boss.....and instead push only a bunch of blond and bimbos who ( except for Charlotte with her in ring and legacy) are no way near being draws? 
That's why I cant take wwe basing their push on who is the biggest draw seriously. When she debuted sasha was killing it in merchandise , was super popular and got main stream attention like crazy, being invited on those shows. But wwe did nothing with that, punk was right "Vince makes money despite himself"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If Sasha wants to quit, I heard there’s a T-shirt company that needs some women to model their shirts.


Pfft  Old Navy doesn't hire 30 year old trannies


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, Cole vs Gargano, which Meltzer even admits wasn’t a great match in the first two falls, is the greatest WWE match of all-time, greater than even Austin vs Hart at WM13 or Steamboat vs Savage at WM3 or HBK vs Taker or even Alicia Fox vs Melina at Summerslam 2011... and Kofi vs Bryan, which was a flawlessly executed match that destroyed glass ceilings and defeated racism in America, is only on the same level as the opening match of Takeover and a meaningless match between a cosplayer and a stoner.
> 
> Makes total sense to me.


We have to cancel that dude. Lost respect for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> We have to cancel that dude. Lost respect for him.


Well it wasn't all flawless for Kofi vs DB.

Apparently DB got injured in the match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Can you imagine having snoop dog's cousin in your roster , who is actually talented and can handle herself like a boss.....and instead push only a bunch of blond and bimbos who ( except for Charlotte with her in ring and legacy) are no way near being draws?
> That's why I cant take wwe basing their push on who is the biggest draw seriously. When she debuted sasha was killing it in merchandise , was super popular and got main stream attention like crazy, being invited on those shows. But wwe did nothing with that, punk was right "Vince makes money despite himself"



Can you imagine hiring Snoop Dog’s cousin and then finding out she has an ego as big as CM Punk, is never happy about her position on the card no matter how many high profile matches or accomplishments you give her, she’s a confirmed bitch to fans, she complains on twitter constantly, she is incredibly sloppy but somehow thinks she’s god’s gift to women’s wrestling, and constantly irl feuding with another worker because she’s jealous of her?

But at the rate she’s going, Sasha is a MMA beatdown and a Pepsi tattoo away from having more in common with Punk than you think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She will have to change her name though of course.



Botcha Binks


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

New ROH Tag team champion Tama Tonga just said ROH fucking sucks and that he's the ROH Bullshit tag team champion.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> So a producer got fired because Bret hart thanked Vince McMahon in his hall of fame speech
> 
> And road dogg stepped down because Vince was starting to get on his nerves



Producer denied he was fired and said he quit and it was planned for a while


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

Meltzer said NXT is just PWG with money and they copied everything PWG does. That’s why he likes them. In reality, PWG doesn’t even have storylines or feuds. This fool is off the rails.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can you imagine hiring Snoop Dog’s cousin and then finding out she has an ego as big as CM Punk, is never happy about her position on the card no matter how many high profile matches or accomplishments you give her, she’s a confirmed bitch to fans, she complains on twitter constantly, she is incredibly sloppy but somehow thinks she’s god’s gift to women’s wrestling, and constantly irl feuding with another worker because she’s jealous of her?
> 
> But at the rate she’s going, Sasha is a MMA beatdown and a Pepsi tattoo away from having more in common with Punk than you think.


Can you imagine expecting someone , a wrestler to be happy , when all of her title reigns combines are less than a single carmella run? Can you imagine also like , the hottest and most popular girl from nxt getting all her hype killed because she was fed up to Charlotte and then when she gets over again , she gets fed to Alexa bliss who actually bury her and remind everyone she never had a title defense while the commentary team is shitting on her for never defending successfully ? 
Can you imagine anyone who has an ounce of self respect and ambition being happy with that situation?  
Sometimes when wrestling fans comment on the fact that wwe stars should shut the fuck up and stop complaining , I wonder if it's just because its wrestling or if it's their real ideology. Because holy shit if you have such a mindset in real life ya bass is gonna exploit you and treat you like a piece of shit  
Nah more seriously people needs to understand that the booking is as important as the title. You can have the title and still.be shit ,cf ( the revival).


----------



## pat pat (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Meltzer said NXT is just PWG with money and they copied everything PWG does. That’s why he likes them. In reality, PWG doesn’t even have storylines or feuds. This fool is off the rails.


Nxt's roster is literally PWG's roster tho  
But he does gives the main roster good points too, seth vs brock got a 3.5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Can you imagine expecting someone , a wrestler to be happy , when all of her title reigns combines are less than a single carmella run? Can you imagine also like , the hottest and most popular girl from nxt getting all her hype killed because she was fed up to Charlotte and then when she gets over again , she gets fed to Alexa bliss who actually bury her and remind everyone she never had a title defense while the commentary team is shitting on her for never defending successfully ?
> Can you imagine anyone who has an ounce of self respect and ambition being happy with that situation?
> Sometimes when wrestling fans comment on the fact that wwe stars should shut the fuck up and stop complaining , I wonder if it's just because its wrestling or if it's their real ideology. Because holy shit if you have such a mindset in real life ya bass is gonna exploit you and treat you like a piece of shit
> Nah more seriously people needs to understand that the booking is as important as the title. You can have the title and still.be shit ,cf ( the revival).



the issue is all the wrestlers have been bitching about their problems when they joined the company to get rich most of the time. The fact is Sasha has used the WWE as much as they have used her. She should be allowed to express her feels of course but the fact she tried to pull a Punk move is lame . I love CM Punk but dude was as unprofessional as shit and so is Sasha here. If you don't like the company, just ask them for your release and move on. 

This is why Ambrose got a lengthy leave. He never bitched on media, told Vince straight in his face on how he felt to keep it professional, and still did his job and enjoyed wrestling for what it is even if he was unhappy about his character .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

Sasha bullied Alexa in NXT, so I don't even blame Alexa for burying her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, Cole vs Gargano, which Meltzer even admits wasn’t a great match in the first two falls, is the greatest WWE match of all-time, greater than even Austin vs Hart at WM13 or Steamboat vs Savage at WM3 or HBK vs Taker or even Alicia Fox vs Melina at Summerslam 2011... and Kofi vs Bryan, which was a flawlessly executed match that destroyed glass ceilings and defeated racism in America, is only on the same level as the opening match of Takeover and a meaningless match between a cosplayer and a stoner.
> 
> Makes total sense to me.


He's on record saying that Razor-Shawn WM10 or Shawn-taker HIAC is the greatest match in wwe history, and that past ratings need an update.

Meltzers ratings are not perfect but they are the standard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

But Razor vs Shawn Ladder match II was better than Ladder Match I.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

> Add  to the list of  Superstars that are currently injured.
> 
> Jax took to Twitter earlier today and said she will be gone for a while, indicating an injury. Pro Wrestling Sheet then reported that Jax is suffering from ACL tears in both of her knees. She will reportedly need to undergo surgery to repair the tears.
> 
> ...



Karma struck Jax hard


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2019)

In both knees? Wtf!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)

Imagine being so fat, that both your legs collapse upon themselves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2019)

Nia will have health problems her entire life.  Because she’s fat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2019)

she probably ate one too many burgers last WM weekend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Yea guys Nia confirmed it. She's getting surgery on both knees.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea guys Nia confirmed it. She's getting surgery on both knees.



maybe she'll realize that she needs to lose weight this time


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2019)

Feel like tearing both ACLs would have her out well over 9 months.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2019)

I like when wrestlers are telling the truth


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I like when wrestlers are telling the truth


ROH brought this on themselves. Company still in the same spot it was 10 years ago in 2009. Trash ass company.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2019)

> Mark Briscoe started swinging wildly with a fan out of the crowd, which turned out to be the former Enzo Amore. Amore was sitting with the former Big Cass, at ringside, surrounded by some planted fans and kept disguised. The idea was to make this look like it wasn’t part of the show. Those at ringside could immediately tell it was planned because security did nothing. Security was alerted ahead of time that an angle was being planned and to let it happen but weren’t told exactly what it is. The punches being thrown were really stiff because they wanted fans at ringside to think it was real. The idea was to fool everyone but as it turned out, while some fans were, most saw through it. They went so far as to keep this a secret from almost everyone. Tonga & Loa, who had just won, were not told, nor was anyone from the New Japan side told. They saw it, looked like they were mildly disgusted by it, didn’t fall for it and just walked away. Multiple sources have confirmed nobody in New Japan was told about it ahead of time. Tonga even tweeted sort of about it, just saying Enzo & Cass jumped the losers of the match not the winner and called it “ROH booking at its finest.” A number of people complained that this angle being booked at this time took away from the impact of the double title change.
> 
> The two will use the names nZo and CazXL and their tag team name will be the Free AgentZ. A big brawl ensued, none of which was shown to the streaming/PPV audience with the idea of presenting it like it wasn’t supposed to happen. In addition, they sent Bully Ray out there with the idea that he’s a big tough guy and would be the guy who would handle things for ROH if it was a real fight. Security when it was over got Enzo & Cass out. The key thing is they weren’t handcuffed or kicked out. Cass looked very out of shape, and was blown up with bloodshot eyes. He may have gotten hurt because the punches being thrown were very real because they wanted the ringsiders to believe it was a fight and he got several potatoes from the Briscoes


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>




I really hope this isn't true man. That's not women wrestlers, that's diva wrestlers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> But Razor vs Shawn Ladder match II was better than Ladder Match I.


Personally i don't disagree with you, but i think he gives the WM10 match an edge for being the first.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I like when wrestlers are telling the truth



Oh fuck! I laughed way too much seeing this roflmao


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope this isn't true man. That's not women wrestlers, that's diva wrestlers


that's why they're booked accordingly in those degrassi junior high ass diva segments.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> that's why they're booked accordingly in those degrassi junior high ass diva segments.



 I guess that's also why Sasha was gonna job to Alexa but instead Bayley gets sacrificed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah. Alexia was originally booked to beat BOTH Sasha and Bailey in a handicap match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2019)

Sasha is being unprofessional.  Smh.  Can’t defend her and I won’t.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2019)

yeah they picked the wrong company to act stink.
probably will be consequences.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2019)

What the fuck have I been reading these last few pages!? What the fuck did this topic turn into gamefaqs!? The fuck wrong with ya.....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I really hope this isn't true man. That's not women wrestlers, that's diva wrestlers



They lost to the Iiconics.  That's basically Neville losing to Enzo level. Any booking that does that is insanity. 

Or to make it clearer. Foley as champion losing title to Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They lost to the Iiconics.  That's basically Neville losing to Enzo level. Any booking that does that is insanity.
> 
> Or to make it clearer. Foley as champion losing title to Brooklyn Brawler.



I get that but again, they will get a push eventually. They aren't in a spot say like Dana where all they are gonna be is jobbers. They're still part of the Horse women and because of Sasha's connection and Bayley being popular with the girls , they're gonna be champs again.   

Look at the shit Bray, Ambrose, KO , etc all had to deal with and they shrugged it off and kept working . 

All I'm saying is, yes it's frustrating and it sucks but you gotta be professional about things. Let the fans be pissed for you.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> yeah they picked the wrong company to act stink.
> probably will be consequences.


They will be gired and I think it's their intention lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get that but again, they will get a push eventually. They aren't in a spot say like Dana where all they are gonna be is jobbers. They're still part of the Horse women and because of Sasha's connection and Bayley being popular with the girls , they're gonna be champs again.
> 
> Look at the shit Bray, Ambrose, KO , etc all had to deal with and they shrugged it off and kept working .
> 
> All I'm saying is, yes it's frustrating and it sucks but you gotta be professional about things. Let the fans be pissed for you.


They aren't going to push the iconics as a serious threat, its just not gonna happen which makes the loss all the more pointless. KO, Ambrose and Bray shrugging off the bullshit booking didn't lead to any eventual better booking either. Honestly the best way for a wrestler to handle their shitty booking is to act like a total bitch to Vince from what I've seen. At least if they get fired they know they earned it properly. meh.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2019)

this is why vince doesn't respect rusev. just eats his shit pie and accepts it.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2019)

The way bayley and sasha went about it was too passive though and will get them no where. They should have confronted vince and if he continued booking them like jabronis then they should smear tons of shit on his personal jet or on his office door.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> They aren't going to push the iconics as a serious threat, its just not gonna happen which makes the loss all the more pointless. KO, Ambrose and Bray shrugging off the bullshit booking didn't lead to any eventual better booking either. Honestly the best way for a wrestler to handle their shitty booking is to act like a total bitch to Vince from what I've seen. At least if they get fired they know they earned it properly. meh.


True but it's not like Vince might not just put the titles back on them if he gets bored of their schtick. True also that it didn't lead to better booking but its more like keep putting in the work and just let things sort themselves out . People should know by now that WWE booking had long since stopped making sense of any kind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this is why vince doesn't respect rusev. just eats his shit pie and accepts it.


Thats cause he'll never get the crowd.to back him up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

> Stephanie believes that WWE can appeal to both children and adults because of the "sophistication" in their writing. She hopes that WWE's content appeals to families the same way that Disney films can reach a wide range of audiences.
> 
> "I think that's just sophistication in the writing process," Stephanie said. "You think about Disney, it definitely appeals to families and kids but it appeals to both adults and kids at the same time because of the different levels of the writing. And we can always improve and always do better, and that's what we always strive to do.



-source: 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> -source:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Steph is fucking retarded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

I just find it hilarious how her model is to become Disney. Like bitch, disney actually took their successful stuff from books and other hard working people


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thats cause he'll never get the crowd.to back him up.


I dunno he was like the 2nd most over guy on smackdown at one point in the last 2 years. 

vince just sees weakness in the guy


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> -source:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Always impressive just how delusional stephanie is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2019)

Is Velveteen Dream the BEST worker in NxT? This dude has like multiple 5* matches ffs!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I dunno he was like the 2nd most over guy on smackdown at one point in the last 2 years.
> 
> vince just sees weakness in the guy


Nah he's hating cause of Lana being smashed by him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Velveteen Dream the BEST worker in NxT? This dude has like multiple 5* matches ffs!


He's up there but he's not the best. Strong, Gargano, and Riddle are all better pure workes, and If you count UK then Dunne and Walter are also ahead of him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Walter legit became my favorite UK wrestler 

He's just ....... a threat


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Walter legit became my favorite UK wrestler
> 
> He's just ....... a threat



Its my first time seeing Walter and I wasn’t that impressed. 

He’s only spamming knife edge chops lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Walter legit became my favorite UK wrestler
> 
> He's just ....... a threat


He instantly became one of my top3 in wwe, he has the potential to become a final boss like Brock.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Its my first time seeing Walter and I wasn’t that impressed.
> 
> He’s only spamming knife edge chops lol


Sold his fingers from the first finger snap until he rolled out the ring with belt, showed a range of varying emotions throughout the match(especially selling subs) and proved his power with that monster powerbomb spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Its my first time seeing Walter and I wasn’t that impressed.
> 
> He’s only spamming knife edge chops lol


Dude he had good in ring psychology and sold well plus actually is a believable threat.

I think you just need to see more of him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He instantly became one of my top3 in wwe, he has the potential to become a final boss like Brock.


and he has the face of someone you want to see get punched.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sold his fingers from the first finger snap until he rolled out the ring with belt, showed a range of varying emotions throughout the match(especially selling subs) and proved his power with that monster powerbomb spot.



That’s enough to impress you? 

Were you impressed with Enzo as well?



Dean Ambrose said:


> Dude he had good in ring psychology and sold well plus actually is a believable threat.
> 
> I think you just need to see more of him.



Yeah. He better pull off some other moves that doesn’t involve slapping his opponent’s chest lmao


----------



## pat pat (Apr 13, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> -source:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 i think stephanie is kayfabe renee young's mom....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That’s enough to impress you?
> 
> Were you impressed with Enzo as well?
> 
> ...


Did i have to mention that he worked an elite technical match?



Jake CENA said:


> Yeah. He better pull off some other moves that doesn’t involve slapping his opponent’s chest lmao


He's a heel you idiot, he's not supposed to use a wide variety of moves.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 13, 2019)

I really hate the raw belt but it somehow looks good on Rollins. 
I wonder if it just fits him or of it's the outfit, I think it would fit Ali moustapha's gear do well, and he could put red lights on his gear too, Jesus!  GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 13, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did i have to mention that he worked an elite technical match?
> 
> 
> He's a heel you idiot, he's not supposed to use a wide variety of moves.



I don’t see it that way sorry. IF you mean technical by having to sell and withstand finger holds and submissions, then that’s your problem lmao.

Lol Adam Cole was clearly a heel and has dished out more moves than a knife edge chop in his match against Gargano.

Joe, Orton, Mcintyre , etc are all heels and they have a wide moveset. So Walter being heel and having a limited moveset is a moot point.

The announcers even pointed out Walter’s cardio not being good. He had plenty of rest spots when he was trying to sell all those finger snapping shit ny Dunne rofl


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t see it that way sorry. IF you mean technical by having to sell and withstand finger holds and submissions, then that’s your problem lmao.
> 
> Lol Adam Cole was clearly a heel and has dished out more moves than a knife edge chop in his match against Gargano.
> 
> ...


Adam Cole is not a heel, he's a "cool heel". He is a smark favorite and was way more over than Gargano. Just for that statement i refuse to address the rest.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah he's hating cause of Lana being smashed by him.


I guess it shattered his reality or some shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I guess it shattered his reality or some shit.


I mean Jojo x Bray is more earth shattering


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> -source:
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Triple H also bs'ing hard in this article when he talked about the "specialness" of live events. Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2019)

Vince not getting enough credit is laughable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Triple H also bs'ing hard in this article when he talked about the "specialness" of live events. Smh.


They are probably fun to do only cause they can break all sorts of kayfabe.


Like him being part of the Shield.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince not getting enough credit is laughable.


Yeah Vince gets credit for buying out his comp and being driven as fuck and being a hard worker but he's also done a lot of awful shit that counters all the good he's done.

I get HHH is being a good son in law but let's not kid ourselves on who should get the credit for how his company is.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2019)

Cornette said on a recent show that Vince fonally looks like his dad lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2019)

When is Vince going to get some blame though?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2019)

love how this is reported like every single year. lmao


----------



## pat pat (Apr 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince not getting enough credit is laughable.


this! lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2019)

More Sasha Banks drama.


Allegedly Sasha Banks just told WWE officials that she will not be at RAW this week and has blocked Alexis Bliss & unfollowed Vince and WWE.

She just followed Brandi Rhodes, Kenny Omega and AEW.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> More Sasha Banks drama.
> 
> 
> Allegedly Sasha Banks just told WWE officials that she will not be at RAW this week and has blocked Alexis Bliss & unfollowed Vince and WWE.
> ...


Actually it happened differently. 
After they did the ping pong on Twitter Alexa blocked her, after that she blocked her back. 
Then yesterday, after the whole thing when she told them about her grievance they told her it's a decision she is taking on a whim without much thought and they gave her two vacations weeks to make things more clear. Then she unfollowed both Vince and wwe and started following cody omega the bucks and aew. And then after that told them she isnt coming on raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2019)

Damn was you watching the JDfromNY off the script of something


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Actually it happened differently.
> After they did the ping pong on Twitter Alexa blocked her, after that she blocked her back.
> Then yesterday, after the whole thing when she told them about her grievance they told her it's a decision she is taking on a whim without much thought and they gave her two vacations weeks to make things more clear. Then she unfollowed both Vince and wwe and started following cody omega the bucks and aew. And then after that told them she isnt coming on raw



Just heard about this.  I feel sorry for Bayley as she's taking the whips for it and I don't want to see what happens to her tomorrow when she shows up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about this.  I feel sorry for Bayley as she's taking the whips for it and I don't want to see what happens to her tomorrow when she shows up.



So Corey was right all along


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> More Sasha Banks drama.
> 
> 
> Allegedly Sasha Banks just told WWE officials that she will not be at RAW this week and has blocked Alexis Bliss & unfollowed Vince and WWE.
> ...



Whelp burn all the bridges down I see


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Seriously though, that is career suicide. I haven't seen Sasha's twitter block anyone other than Alexa


----------



## pat pat (Apr 14, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn was you watching the JDfromNY off the script of something


Not yet I followed the whole story 
But I saw JD going throw people's throat on Twitter,  shit is too funny


----------



## pat pat (Apr 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seriously though, that is career suicide. I haven't seen Sasha's twitter block anyone other than Alexa


Not necessarily,  if she can pull it and get to be fired and can just fight on another promotion she will be the happiest woman on earth. The revival have been fighting to get this since idk how many time lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Not necessarily,  if she can pull it and get to be fired and can just fight on another promotion she will be the happiest woman on earth. The revival have been fighting to get this since idk how many time lol



Yeah till they decide to CM Punk her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> More Sasha Banks drama.
> 
> 
> Allegedly Sasha Banks just told WWE officials that she will not be at RAW this week and has blocked Alexis Bliss & unfollowed Vince and WWE.
> ...



Lmao what did our Goddess do to Sasha to deserve this treatment?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about this.  I feel sorry for Bayley as she's taking the whips for it and I don't want to see what happens to her tomorrow when she shows up.



Bayley sucks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2019)

Someday I want more details about the Sasha Banks/Alexa Bliss feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Someday I want more details about the Sasha Banks/Alexa Bliss feud.


Sasha probably thinks that Alexa got successful by being a blonde  

Alexa probably got sick of hearing her saying that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

@Gibbs we should fund this for Mickie


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2019)

lmfao I completely forgot that the superstar shake up was tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmfao I completely forgot that the superstar shake up was tomorrow.



Imagine if WWE decides to pull the push on the Club


Vince: Ok time to make the dream match happen dammit!

HHH: Oh you're gonna do club vs Undisputed era? Hell yeah let' s do....

Vince: Undisputed era ? Who are they? 

HHH: ....................

Vince: I'm talking about Shield vs Club. 

HHH:.............Vince.....we can't do that anymore

Vince: Why not ? I'm Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon , I can do any match.

HHH: Yeah except...... Jon left the company

Vince: ..................


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Gibbs we should fund this for Mickie



Maybe if the can get Trish to come back for a few appearances and teams with Mickie then this could be a possibility.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> @Gibbs we should fund this for Mickie


Give Mickie what she wants, vince! Imagine her walking around in something like 'monday night milf'


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Maybe if the can get Trish to come back for a few appearances and teams with Mickie then this could be a possibility.


RIP men ....the hotness would be over 9000 once it ends with Mickie sitting on Trish's face


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

lmfao:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmfao:


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)

Mickie confirmed slut.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

I kinda liked the idea of him doing his own thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)

Who is going to Raw guys?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Who is going to Raw guys?


Usos.  AJ Styles.  Becky Lynch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Usos.  AJ Styles.  Becky Lynch.


Becky's a double champ doe.


She doesn't have to go to any yet.


Also apparently Bobby Lashley might go to Bellefore to fight again after SS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

> Travel issues are reportedly forcing creative changes for tonight's WWE Superstar Shakeup edition of RAW from Montreal. John Pollock , "Have heard there are a number of travel issues involving WWE personnel and talent for tonight's show in Montreal. 'Things are being rewritten as a result'. No word on what effect this will have on tonight's show."



source: 


well then


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Are there live events on Sundays?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> source:
> 
> 
> well then



lmao


----------



## pat pat (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> source:
> 
> 
> well then


This company has become a joke!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Was there a house show last week? Looks like talent had to travel six hours or so for this show. Doesn't make sense....They should have done it somewhere close to wrestlemania's location.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are there live events on Sundays?


Depends. I think most of the wrestlers were on vacation .

Guess Dean's gonna have to carry Raw even though his contract is up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

I would say no excuse to miss the show unless you worked on Sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

> In an update, a combination of bad weather and flight cancellations in Newark, New Jersey was impacting who was be able to get to tonight's RAW on time, according to . There were several WWE Superstars who were booked for layover flights in Newark, and it was noted that it's just a bad travel day, and the few people who did have minor border issues were known in advance.
> 
> On a related note, WWE United States Champion  is reportedly at RAW, but is said to be very sick. He was booked for a segment on tonight's show, but that segment was reportedly being removed from the show. There's no word yet on if they had plans to move Joe to RAW from SmackDown.




source: 
Man poor Joe hope he's ok 


also as you can see, the weather in NJ was pretty bad.

Us in Chicago got hit with a snowstorm yesterday and it's moved east so I'm pretty sure that's what it was


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

> WWE has announced that Sunday's live event from the Tax Slayer Center in Moline, Illinois will air live on the  Network.
> 
> The event is being called "The Shield's Last Chapter" as Roman Reigns,  and WWE Universal Champion  are advertised for a six-man match. WWE Intercontinental Champion  will also be in action with his title on the line.
> 
> Stay tuned for updates on the special WWE Network event.



They are gonna milk this to the ground


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Again? Aw man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Again? Aw man.



I'm guessing WWE is doing this so Dean changes his mind and stays. They legit have been giving him stuff  most other wrestlers haven't gotten


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Plus you add the fact that Ambrose hasn't bitched about the company on social , and has been putting everyone over.

Which sadly is bs that they aren't over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They are gonna milk this to the ground



Probably until Saudi calls with it's blood oil money and WWE gives Ambrose more creative control.   Well when Saudi comes a calling with their money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably until Saudi calls with it's blood oil money and WWE gives Ambrose more creative control.   Well when Saudi comes a calling with their money.



I wanted Moxley vs Havoc though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I wanted Moxley vs Havoc though



Dammit, the Saudi prince wants sell outs talent so he'll get talent no matter the price.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, the Saudi prince wants sell outs talent so he'll get talent no matter the price.




Well guess it's better to bow down to Ambrose than to see him on Turner TV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

I wonder how much of the roster is missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Looool the crowd's booing Steph

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao wow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Did Steph get a boobjob again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So Steph starting off the show.  Time to see which talent gets promoted and demoted tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Steph starting off the show.  Time to see which talent gets promoted and demoted tonight.


Starting off with the Mcmahons 


The cycle never ends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Heel Sage Shane out.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lol two heels. Mns


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

I would boo both of their asses.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

CM Punk chants.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Haha wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Looool  the CM punk chants will never end for Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Montreal gonna be fun tonight


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Damn, Shane working the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

dat pop for face Miz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

it's odd hearing cheers for Miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh shit Miz is bloodied up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Why is Shane getting offense in?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Miz back on RAW. I step closer to the IC Title again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz back on RAW. I step closer to the IC Title again


Indeed


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

WHY IS DREW STILL TEAMING WITH THESE LOSERS


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So Ricochet to Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY IS DREW STILL TEAMING WITH THESE LOSERS


cause WWE milking the Shield one last time to get Ambrose to stay


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WHY IS DREW STILL TEAMING WITH THESE LOSERS


They are past the point of no return with Drew tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz back on RAW. I step closer to the IC Title again



Right smh.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)

Miz on Raw on.

Monday night old ass dinosaur rukia!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

The Viking Experience? 

WHAT THE FUCK VINCE!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

They changed War Machine/Raider's name?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

"The Viking Experience"  the fuck.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Jesus Christ, please go suck a dick vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Fuck is wrong with Hanson and Rowe? What is wrong with War Raiders?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Vince fucking over Triple H again.  Bet in about a month they'll be treated like Asension.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Fuck sakes, War Raiders demoted to Raw. 

Somewhere in the back, HHH is sulking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Vince must be stopped


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Someone is having a fit due to this.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Oh Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

goddamn man. I wonder though , wasn't War Machines faces?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Fuck this, the Viking Experience name has run out it's welcome.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Cedric Alexander to RAW huh? Good for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Also, if Dean has really left, get Renee off of commentary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Balor wearing blue trunks? SD bound?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

There's a shit ton of outrage at WWE's page over the name.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, if Dean has really left, get Renee off of commentary.


Do it anyways. Do it now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> There's a shit ton of outrage at WWE's page over the name.


As there should be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

goddammit Vince, your fucking ego . Why must you prove Punk right every fucking corner?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Someone on Twittersaid PR might have asked them to drop "war"or perhaps one of the toy companies they work with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So who's getting demoted to Raw now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Almas leggo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Do it anyways. Do it now.


I actually like her but I agree with you guys. She's just not commentary material


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Eh -___-


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Someone on Twittersaid PR might have asked them to drop "war"or perhaps one of the toy companies they work with.


That is fucking retarded. Even if you have to change it find something better to call them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Someone on Twittersaid PR might have asked them to drop "war"or perhaps one of the toy companies they work with.


Mattel strikes again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Hmm, well Almas on the "A" show.  Glad they kept his first name, thinking Vince would have gone stereotypical.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Almas on Raw so Vega can be in same locker room as Black.  But anyone who needed to move I think Almas was one of them, wasted on Smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That is fucking retarded. Even if you have to change it find something better to call them.



Yep. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Mattel strikes again



Same thought came to mind smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Good trolling by Almas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

can we just get on with the match ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


fucking Almas can't believe you said that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Someone on Twittersaid PR might have asked them to drop "war"or perhaps one of the toy companies they work with.



Mattel works on the DC toys and has figures such as Doomsday and Killer Croc, War Raiders shouldn't be that offensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Maybe they should have added a stipulation to the match? Lmao.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)

what is the viking experience


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

by the way Almas said in spanish in a  botch promo, that he was gonna kiss Finn 

So him dating charlotte proves he's into guys


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 15, 2019)

I knew Almas was going to Raw because hes in a relationship

imagine being in WWE and not being separated from your partner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> by the way Almas said in spanish in a  botch promo, that he was gonna kiss Finn
> 
> So him dating charlotte proves he's into guys



Goddammit, I need to spread rep.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> what is the viking experience



WWE wise, War Raiders renamed.

In a literal sense, eating something with wheat leaf rust on it and the fun starts in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

dat horrible botch


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Why don’t they do something with Andrade?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Faces the champ without explanation and then wins by interference? Ehhh


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Almas with the Dub


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

so  basically Andrade is going over Finn.

Meh don't give a shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Cool, Almas won his match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

stop pandering to Mexicans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

dat heat


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Elias is right though? Why do people keep interrupting him. They just come off as dickheads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Rey and Miz on RAW. Interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

So many people botching


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Elias should beat Rey here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lars sucks and is boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lars sucks and is boring.



But what about his feelings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But what about his feelings.



feeling suck and are boring too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAH WWE PRODUCTION SPOILED!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

No.  That’s Elias.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Great, Laborious out, did they just spoil the Usos early.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Usos on RAW. Knew it was coming but still gonna miss them on SD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

BOTCHAMANIA RUN WILD TONIGHT BROTHERS! 

I'm guessing some of the production people aren't there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Are the Usos heels right now?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are the Usos heels right now?



Nah, Gable and Roode went heel a week or so ago fully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are the Usos heels right now?


Nah  tweeners


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are the Usos heels right now?


No, Laborious turned heel last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So when is Bayley going to get thrown into the ring and take more whippings for Sasha's sake.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Renee and Cole need to be muzzled. They actually made me annoyed at an Uso match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Ahh yes. When Vince's shitty booking got a cancer survivor booed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Renee and Cole need to be muzzled. They actually made me annoyed at an Uso match.


Yeah for some reason Cole sounds shittier than usual today 

Renee is obvious


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Dream vs Murphy?  That will be a good match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Velveteen Dream gonna cuck Buddy from a win just like Brawn does to him from his wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Bliss out, so does that mean she's going to thirst harder for Sami than Toga does for Deku.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

I do enjoy when Alexa tries to fuck her guests.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Bliss not wrestling tonight means she will pop up on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bliss out, so does that mean she's going to thirst harder for Sami than Toga does for Deku.



Thirsting for Sami is like thirsting for Mineta, not plausible


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

damn Corey , taking shots

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Sami trolling the crowd and they're being played.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao is Vince telling them to replay the music.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao is Vince telling them to replay the music.


most of the roster is flying in


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao crowd getting played hard


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

KO will be the one to interupt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> most of the roster is flying in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Goddamn he's playing them like a goddamn fiddle


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Goddamn he's playing them like a goddamn fiddle



Don't know if to be more impressed by Sami.

Or just sad at the crowd for letting themselves get played.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao there was a very heartbroken kid in one background.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm sure fans don't watch Raw/Smackdown, go to it, then act surprised when a heel is a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

SJW Sami in full effect.  Poor Bliss never had a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean warned you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao wow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Why is Alexa playing the Face?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Sami has really stepped it up mic wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Sami "I moved to Orlando Florida."

Sami just admitted to being FLORIDA MAN!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

That was fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Alexa playing the Face?



Don't know, don't care.  Vince is probably pleased that one of his chosen is getting cheered though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Alexa playing the Face?


I don’t know.  But she looked hot tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

so this confirmed that it's just a work


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Naomi here because of the Usos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So the Glow on RAW, and teaming with Bayley.  And Graves going in hard on Sasha.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao sasha done goofed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Naomi here because of the Usos.


Probably is what got them to resign with the company


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

The Iconics are the worst.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Well lots of champions losing tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

it is a work.

Sasha's on vacation.....sees Bayley and Naomi win belts...... gets jealous and upset , costs the tag titles and Sasha turns heel


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

WarGames, Dogs of War faction, Drive-By, Suicide Dive, etc...
Foley just making excuses for an inept decision


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Bayley looks pissed off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it is a work.
> 
> Sasha's on vacation.....sees Bayley and Naomi win belts...... gets jealous and upset , costs the tag titles and Sasha turns heel



So WWE Degrassi seaon 2 confirmed then.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WarGames, Dogs of War faction, Drive-By, Suicide Dive, etc...
> Foley just making excuses for an inept decision



Yeah someone just pointed out sammy said, "See you in hell."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

EC3 demands competition.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So WWE Degrassi seaon 2 confirmed then.


Pretty much. Only this time, Bayley goes over at SS 


Also its ECjobber


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley looks pissed off.



They took her balloon men entrance away.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Sasha is going to show up on Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao wow.

Why they do this to EC3 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Well EC3 getting fed to Strowman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They took her balloon men entrance away.



as I said she's the Hunter herms Helmsley to Sasha's HBK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

So Braun is just a dickhead. I mean we knew that since the KO stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well EC3 getting fed to Strowman.


EC3 is going to get hurt for real.  This is definitely punishment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

don't hurt Becky bae


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Damn what did EC3 do


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Becky visual flirting with Braun, what would Seth think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Becky visual flirting with Braun, what would Seth think.


That she's not enough of a Nazi for him to love


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Eric Young got drafted and he didn't even get a segment smh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

THEY FUCKING SPLIT INSANITY!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> THEY FUCKING SPLIT INSANITY!!!


Not like they even remembered they existed. One of NXT's best factions. Not even used.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Not like they even remembered they existed. One of NXT's best factions. Not even used.


This is the new problem. Too much talent, too little time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Well with the War Raiders on RAW, Logan can spend more time with her husband.  Though I swear if that "Viking Experience" came from their wedding.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

dat Becky bae


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

That's a DQ, ref is going to be fired for not calling it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Riot Squad, jobber to the champs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

oh god Natalya you're boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riot Squad, jobber to the champs.


I don't mind 

Becky >>>>> all three of them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

So Heel Nattie incoming.  But will it be mean Nattie or gassy Nattie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Natalya getting booed in Montreal


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is the new problem. Too much talent, too little time.


All the matches tonight have been 5 minutes.  So I agree with you.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Lacey admitting she fucked Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

fucking hell Lacey's gimmick is that she's a THOT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

I thought Steph hated the Southern accent.  I mean that what got McCool heat on her when she started out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2019)

Why do they like Nattie more than Mickie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Lmao wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

all the botches in the world


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> all the botches in the world



Botchmania getting a couple of shows worth material tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Botchmania getting a couple of shows worth material tonight.



Indeed.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do they like Nattie more than Mickie?


I wish I knew. they could be having monday night milf on instead of 36 year old grandma.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Will give Lacey credit. That was a nice moonsault. That's about it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do they like Nattie more than Mickie?



Better in ring talent and not everything is about how much you want to fuck the women wrestlers.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

They're still using Seth as Roman's shield despite Seth being the UC. Pathetic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

The botching continues


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

great so this match is gonna be 30 minutes long


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> great so this match is gonna be 30 minutes long



Nah 20 at tops.  Got to have the 10 minute commercial break between Heel entrances and faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah 20 at tops.  Got to have the 10 minute commercial break between Heel entrances and faces.


being real though, hasn't this Raw moved quickly?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> being real though, hasn't this Raw moved quickly?



We're still recovering from Mania, anything short of 8 hours is going to go fast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

why must these promos be cringy?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Seriously Abigail is coming back too Oo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> why must these promos be cringy?



Enough with the drugs, just send Wyatt out already.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

They can say badass but not war? Sabotage


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

So Kofi is the third man?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

AJ gonna be on RAW. Roman gonna go to SD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Crowd booing Roman. Thanks Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Cancer getting booed.  LMAO Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Seriously I was only joking it would take 10 minutes for entraces.  We're now at 12 minutes.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

Rikishis music just started playing in my head.

I might need to sleepm


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Yep it's AJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 15, 2019)

Told y'all. Reigns gonna leave tomorrow. Can't have too many Faces on RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Well AJ sacrifice to RAW so DB can thrive on SD.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 15, 2019)

Styles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

what's up with AJ looking like Lars ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well AJ sacrifice to RAW so DB can thrive on SD.



In b4 Roman to Smackdown to take the title from Kofi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In b4 Roman to Smackdown to take the title from Kofi



Nah, Roman going to wait til the return of the toke belt before making his move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Roman going to wait til the return of the toke belt before making his move.


IN b4 Rob Van Damme beats him to it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

damn the Me is so boring. 

Even with AJ , Drew , and Seth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> IN b4 Rob Van Damme beats him to it



RVD back on Impact, plus I don't think Vince wants him back after all the crap he had to put up with when Rob got bused on drugs while being champ in ECW.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2019)

AJ on RAW is awesome.

Lol Seth


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> RVD back on Impact, plus I don't think Vince wants him back after all the crap he had to put up with when Rob got bused on drugs while being champ in ECW.



Don't even know what Vince was thinking.  Everyone knew RVD was high on weed 24/7


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Told y'all. Reigns gonna leave tomorrow. Can't have too many Faces on RAW.



Watch he'll be leading the smackdown invasion and attack Seth then Usos.  Because brand loyalty > Family, brotherhood, friendship


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2019)

Well AJ vs Seth gonna be gud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2019)

AJ on RAW.

Poor Bastard.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Who is going to Smackdown tomorrow night?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is going to Smackdown tomorrow night?



Alexa ,  Roman,  Drew,  The Hardyz , Dana  , Brawn


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

The way they do this shake up is confusing since they already had a lot of these wrestlers on both shows from the first two NXT call up classes. So the way they would assume a wrestler was coming to RAW just because they came out was dumb as shit. 

Basically go back to doing the old draft shows format.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

Wtf!!!!??? Why did they change War Raider’s name again? Fucking retarded pieces of shit.

The Viking Experience sounds like something out of a gay bar. 

This stupid and unacceptable!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

also I hate to bring up the Ambrose issue but here's why it's not a work although you guys know this.

A.) The reasons for swerving don't make sense. Unless Dean's gonna be down on NXT as Moxley, the logic defies anything than even a shitty company like WWE can come up with

B.) The reason Dean's getting all these goodbyes is to try to sway him to stay. By reminding him of the Shield, they'll want him to stay in his comfort zone and decide to resign .

C.) Now that there is a possibility of AEW being on TNT (which gave them issues during the 90s) the thought of Ambrose being part of that show along with Jericho is not good for the company .

D.) While he's not  a Vince guy or HHH guy, I'm pretty sure they like him because he doesn't bitch about his issues with creative on social media, he's really not all dorky like Vince hates, and he's a utility guy that the company likes to have and the fact he gets solid but not great pops allow them to not have to build him up like the others.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

I would never root for a team called the Viking Experience.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

War Raiders was totally fine. It still has a good sound to it like War Machine but fucking Viking Experience??? Fucking retards can’t come up with something better? I swear...this is just depressing ffs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

Rowe is a fat fuck but he has more talent than Fat Wyatt, Fat Ohno, Fat Jax and Roman Reigns combined

I mean War Raiders just had a 4.5* match at Takeover against Black/Ricochet and as a token of depreciation, they changed their tag names to Viking Experience!?? Just wtf!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is going to Smackdown tomorrow night?



Roman, Sasha, not sure about who else .

Not feeling too great about it. Different people, same underlying problems.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is going to Smackdown tomorrow night?



Roman, Braun, Alexa, Kairi, UE


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Who is Paige’s good female tag team?  The Sky Pirates?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Man Vince gonna announce Roman to a loud standing of boos. 

Fuck you Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is Paige’s good female tag team?  The Sky Pirates?



Guessing so.  Kairi has done her goodbyes to NXT.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Man Vince gonna announce Roman to a loud standing of boos.
> 
> Fuck you Vince



Funny enough, going full chosen one might end up good for him as at least it would be a change of story.  If he has gone to smackdown though who would he be facing? Joe?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough, going full chosen one might end up good for him as at least it would be a change of story.  If he has gone to smackdown though who would he be facing? Joe?



Roman would probably be facing whatever mid card belt stayed on SD until DB gets his hemp title back, then all bets are off as it'll be a three way of Reigns, Orton, and Bryan on who keeps "Mr. Feelgood" throughout the summer.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2019)

Still baffled at The Viking Experience name.

Sounds like a shitty ride at Disneyland


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

The repackaging of Wyatt is getting to be Seven levels of shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Guessing so.  Kairi has done her goodbyes to NXT.


Io hasn’t.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 16, 2019)

Luke Harper requested his release


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2019)

Everyone not being happy with the money>>>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough, going full chosen one might end up good for him as at least it would be a change of story.  If he has gone to smackdown though who would he be facing? Joe?





Well that's if it leads to Roman heel turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Roman would probably be facing whatever mid card belt stayed on SD until DB gets his hemp title back, then all bets are off as it'll be a three way of Reigns, Orton, and Bryan on who keeps "Mr. Feelgood" throughout the summer.


You ok there buddy? You want some weedz ?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The repackaging of Wyatt is getting to be Seven levels of shit.


 holy fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

> Luke Harper took to Twitter today to announce that he has requested his release from WWE.
> 
> Harper  going into the  35 Axxess events, where he wrestled Dominik Dijakovic for the Worlds Collide tapings. That match aired this past Sunday on the  Network, Harper's first WWE TV match since last summer. Harper noted in today's announcement that he is proud of his 6 years with WWE, but asking for his release felt right for himself and WWE.
> 
> ...



 

They never knew how to use you right, big man


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Harper is a good wrestler.  And at times he was utilized well.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2019)

Talent keep asking for their release and writers keep stepping down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Harper is a good wrestler.  And at times he was utilized well.


Shield vs Wyatt family was probably the best match he was a part of


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Poor Luke. They could have found something else for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Poor Luke. They could have found something else for him.


US title, IC title .....anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So who goes where tonight as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So SD officially KO's now with AJ gone.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

I was thinking they'd send Nakamura up to RAW last night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Subtitle please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Vince getting booed, well it took a while.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 16, 2019)

I hope they fire Sasha, so Bayley and Naomi can continue to be The Big Booty Experience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I hope they fire Sasha, so Bayley and Naomi can continue to be The Big Booty Experience.


they buried her on Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Woods going off for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

fucking hell , Big O


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

KO offering help. 

Um, guys that's copyrighted by Bandai, Sunrise, and Sentai Filmworks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KO offering help.
> 
> Um, gus that's copyrighted by Bandai, Sunrise, and Sentai Filmworks.




I hope they reconsider. Big O sounds too lulzy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Well all know where this is going to turn out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Can anyone trust Owens though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

So Finn on Smackdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Hmm, the Demon on the blue brand.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

So the former club leaders swap brands.... Wait US champion didn't go to raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So the former club leaders swap brands.... Wait US champion didn't go to raw.


Joe was on Raw though.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh shit they gonna stack Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

KO's new theme just for tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KO's new theme just for tonight.


Isn't Big O just a Batman rip off?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well all know where this is going to turn out.


NO U! 

Big O FTW!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Isn't Big O just a Batman rip off?


It is but it's Batman with a fucking Mecha.  Also I think it's either the first season Big O op song or the second season that Sentai didn't include in their BD release.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It is but it's Batman with a fucking Mecha.  Also I think it's either the first season Big O op song or the second season that Sentai didn't include in their BD release.


That's too op


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It is but it's Batman with a fucking Mecha.  Also I think it's either the first season Big O op song or the second season that Sentai didn't include in their BD release.


its the main reason I still haven't purchased their Big O blurays yet and just settled for bluray rips i torrrent that had the actual opening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

< never eaten a pancake
<KO 

sssssssure


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Very fun match between Ali and Balor.



[S-A-F] said:


> its the main reason I still haven't purchased their Big O blurays yet and just settled for bluray rips i torrrent that had the actual opening.



That's why I kept my Anime Legends from Bandai Ent.  They kept everything one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So Flair vs Mella next..... why??


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

So just Balor announced so far? Lmao show is 40 mins in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Double Dare..... the fucking show is still going on.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very fun match between Ali and Balor.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I kept my Anime Legends from Bandai Ent.  They kept everything one.


Yea, how can you charge me around 60 bucks for a bluray set and not bother to pay for the actual opening theme song? Screw that.

I'm way more forgiving for the Zeta Gundam sets for this since apparently Sunrise is struggling to even keep the original songs for that series in japan. Plus their Zeta sets are cheaper than Big O's one which makes Sentai look kinda greedy wanting 60 bucks for a 25 ep series.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Lol the dick in the box thing again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

more lame buzzard puppets


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> So just Balor announced so far? Lmao show is 40 mins in.


They will show a lot of visuals and Corey will announce that so and so is coming to Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Vince forcing ko to stuff his face is his way of humiliating him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, KO is power bombing Kofi tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

So the big guy at the end is either Corbin or Lesnar due to vince trolling.

Or

Hornswaggle returning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

I think the buzzard  gave me less creepy vibes than Charles Flair


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So the big guy at the end is either Corbin or Lesnar due to vince trolling.
> 
> Or
> 
> Hornswaggle returning.



I hope its Corbin. Tired of seeing him on RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Yea, how can you charge me around 60 bucks for a bluray set and not bother to pay for the actual opening theme song? Screw that.
> 
> I'm way more forgiving for the Zeta Gundam sets for this since apparently Sunrise is struggling to even keep the original songs for that series in japan. Plus their Zeta sets are cheaper than Big O's one which makes Sentai look kinda greedy wanting 60 bucks for a 25 ep series.



I'm still pissed at Namco Bandai for closing Bandai Ent here.   Fuck sakes they handed Funimation the keys to the caslte in anime distribution and dubbing here with Sentai having to play catch up and Viz being Viz.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm still pissed at Namco Bandai for closing Bandai Ent here.   Fuck sakes they handed Funimation the keys to the caslte in anime distribution and dubbing here with Sentai having to play catch up and Viz being Viz.


yea they gave up right before Turn A was going to potentially get a dub too.  all I can say is thankfully rightstuf/nozomi ent has gotten majority of the gundam stuff and re-released it for affordable prices. Sentai is the ones you have to worry about when it comes to pricing more so than Funi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I hope its Corbin. Tired of seeing him on RAW.


shame on you for wishing that satan on the A show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Flair wins, Lars out.  Yeah.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Lars getting that good heel heat though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Lars lusting after Mella,,, ok it's something going to his character. 



[S-A-F] said:


> yea they gave up right before Turn A was going to potentially get a dub too.  all I can say is thankfully rightstuf/nozomi ent has gotten majority of the gundam stuff and re-released it for affordable prices. Sentai is the ones you have to worry about when it comes to pricing more so than Funi.



That's why I'm having to order a series from Japan rather than wait for it to be released in BD from Sentai.  At least I'm getting some bang from my buck.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> shame on you for wishing that satan on the A show



I think Smackdown can at least absorb his fuckery though. They have a lot of young talent and only two hours. Corbin in multiple segments on a three hour show is unbearable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think Smackdown can at least absorb his fuckery though. They have a lot of young talent and only two hours. Corbin in multiple segments on RAW is fucking unbearable.


It's going to 3 hours in October


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So anyone going to watch the "Final" Chapter of the Shield this Sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to watch the "Final" Chapter of the Shield this Sunday.



Me just to see the shenanigans of a live event


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh look, the screen went blank on the pin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice. Ember gets saved from Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Well Moon got promoted to a better show that is SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Bayley is on Smackdown to spite Sasha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

K, Bayley off the shit show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Bayley gonna turn heel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

whelp as much as I hate Bayley, Iconics and Baron are both channel changing .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

WTF!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Moon got promoted to a better show that is SD.


smackdown just got thicker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Well the quality just dropped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> FUCK


Fox wants it's ratings dammit!!

You better get used to it pal!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

Absolution?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Paige


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Sky Pirates incoming


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

Divas of Doom?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

The fuck is this.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fox wants it's ratings dammit!!
> 
> You better get used to it pal!



Trueeeee


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

Asuka and Naomi


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice
Asuka and Kairi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

so much for Sky pirates 


also put the Asians together


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

Io got left behind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So SKy Pirates have been split up.

Well the Asian Invasion back in full force.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Becky was just there to give the push for the women's tag division


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So SKy Pirates have been split up.
> 
> Well the Asian Invasion back in full force.


NOOOOO future female versions of Funaki and Taijiri


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

What about Sasha?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> NOOOOO future female versions of Funaki and Taijiri



Nah, Vince will be more stereotypical when he adds the rest, from an all female Asian stable, and the return of "Choppy, choppy, pee pee" will be complete.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Hmm Corey just mentioned Sasha by name. All not lost maybe. They killed the tag team tho lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Vince will be more stereotypical when he adds the rest, from an all female Asian stable, and the return of "Choppy, choppy, pee pee" will be complete.


oh goddammit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

That’s the tag team Paige brought in though?  Two girls that have never worked together???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Bayley there for singles competition, get's placed in an eight woman tag.

WWE logic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hmm Corey just mentioned Sasha by name. All not lost maybe. They killed the tag team tho lmao.


Yeah he's been shitting on her.

Last night they said she lost her ball and cried her way home.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bayley there for singles competition, get's placed in an eight woman tag.
> 
> WWE logic.


She also sounded heelish, but eh who cares about that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She also sounded heelish, but eh who cares about that?



Monotone promo is monotone.  The question is can she swing the fucking kendo stick when it matters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Monotone promo is monotone.  The question is can she swing the fucking kendo stick when it matters.


She'll swing the stick the way Sasha wrestles.......botchy and unsafe


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> She'll swing the stick the way Sasha wrestles.......botchy and unsafe


makes me think sasha botches on her husband's dick and its a broken mess now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Good debut for Kairi. Damn the talking segment and match took 25 minutes lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> makes me think sasha botches on her husband's dick and its a broken mess now.


pretty sure her husband doesn't touch her. He's not into trannies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Vince will be more stereotypical when he adds the rest, from an all female Asian stable, and the return of "Choppy, choppy, pee pee" will be complete.


Io and Mia to follow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty sure her husband doesn't touch her. He's not into trannies



Dammit man.

So Lars officially on SD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank God Lars is on SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Again, KO going to power bomb Kofi by nights end gong by this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man.
> 
> So Lars officially on SD.


Lars on SD will go as well as  an 8 hour WM.


Goddammit Big O  almost blew his voice box


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

I could make Kevin Owens a huge babyface in this company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Lol, they didn't call KO the Big O.  Must have received an phone call from Japan on that.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Buddy Murphy is now on smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Murphy's spent the last six months getting cucked by Strowman.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Wait Byron just called Ghana a town.....

WTF Byron xD


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty sure her husband doesn't touch her. He's not into trannies


don't roast sasha, her weave will catch fire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> don't roast sasha, her weave will catch fire.


unlike her career


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dammit, how much did WWE have to pay Sunrise to keep using the name Big O.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Big E won't be back for a while so , they  need KO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Team Kofi wins, now where is the betrayal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, how much did WWE have to pay Sunrise to keep using the name Big O.


to be fair the NFL uses Big O in their playbook so it's not like it's theirs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Kevin better get some of that merch money.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

Boo Vince!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

You got Swerved.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2019)

Vince is a troll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

So Elias gets moved to SD.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

Oh damn thats a loss for RAW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Graves was a "nope I'm out." mode there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

IN b4 trolls Elias


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

I think Vince's nose is even booger than HHH's.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

The one guy that gets a reaction on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Yep Roman to Smackdown .


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2019)

BABYGURL.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Baby Gurl to SD.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 16, 2019)

this is how Vince gets Roman over. Sacrificing himself.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I think Vince's nose is even booger than HHH's.



Old man nose growth.  Triple H at that age with have super large nose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Dat Roman Reigns being stone cold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> this is how Vince gets Roman over. Sacrificing himself.


He probably enjoyed being touched by him


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> this is how Vince gets Roman over. Sacrificing himself.



It almost worked few years ago, then he for some reason bailed on it.

But Roman and Seth on different shows is what's best for both.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

I think Raw won the shakeup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> to be fair the NFL uses Big O in their playbook so it's not like it's theirs



It's the NFL and Sunrise loves to whore themselves to big companies and corporate entities.  I mean how many animes from Sunrise along been sponsord by Pizza Hut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

what's with Vince on the mic?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's the NFL and Sunrise loves to whore themselves to big companies and corporate entities.  I mean how many animes from Sunrise along been sponsord by Pizza Hut.


Pizza Hut also whored themselves to NFL


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2019)

RAW lost three big names but overall won this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pizza Hut also whored themselves to NFL



That's because Papa Johns had a falling out with the league for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Fox got Vince dancing like a puppet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's because Papa Johns had a falling out with the league for some reason.


Nah this was before Papa Johns in the late 80s and 90s


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

Vince legit was about to say something


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2019)

The best Pizza Hut sponsored series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 16, 2019)

Pizza Hut at least has decent pizza. 

Papa Johns is like eating cardboard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2019)

Roman would have been a passable addition to 205 Live. 

This fucking company


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

It’s a good idea to have Paige as a mouthpiece for Kairi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2019)

> WWE Superstar  took to Twitter this evening and said goodbye to the company.
> 
> We noted earlier how SAnitY apparently split up on Monday as leader  was sent to RAW from SmackDown in the Superstar Shakeup, with no mention of Wolfe or Killian Dain. Dain then took to Twitter earlier today and said goodbye to the group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)

I heard for a long time that Wolfe had European interests.  A guy not going to be here forever.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2019)

Roode and Gable go heel. WWE moves Gable to smackdown, keeps Roode on raw. Liv Morgan, Crews and Mickie also head to smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2019)

lol poor Roode man .

the glorious experience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

This is the bs that's called over flooded with talent. Vince wants to keep all these guys away from the competition but isn't planning to give them shit of opportunities.

A lot of wrestlers though should look at themselves and ask if WWE is right for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

The women’s moves are kind of interesting.

Smackdown acquires:

Bayley
Ember Moon
Kairi Sane

Raw acquires:

Naomi

Clearly beefing up the Smackdown women’s roster before the Fox debut was a big priority.  Probably going to be the A show for the women.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

Liv Morgan and Mickie James also shipped to Smackdown.

Makes me think the women’s tag belts might become Smackdown exclusive belts.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Raw won the shakeup.


Nope.

Like yeah RAW has a S tier ranked wrestler in AJ Styles now. But he's going to be feuding with Corbin and then braun etc.

Smackdown top 6 guys looking like
Roman
Kofi
Bryan
Orton 
Finn 
Owens 
Lars/buddy Murphy/ali


----------



## pat pat (Apr 17, 2019)

I hope they try to do something with Corbin and lashley to make them  less boring,  at least let your babyface crap on them h24 like cm punk did on John laurhinatus, its entertaining. Having a bunch of boring heel shit on your face is NOT the way to go. Punk shitting on laurinithus was the highlight of raw, if they gave Corbin a laurinathus lik role then ok it would be cool but no 
They want to be serious with him, but he sucks so it's not entertaining,  not funny and ruin the babyface! 
And when was the last time a raw babyface was even a damn badass? I remember Ambrose shitting on Rollins but that's all. 
Corbin sucks because they want us to take him seriously which will never happen , he looks sounds and dress stupid, he should be treated as such by the faces.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is the bs that's called over flooded with talent. Vince wants to keep all these guys away from the competition but isn't planning to give them shit of opportunities.
> 
> A lot of wrestlers though should look at themselves and ask if WWE is right for them.



AEW is the answer and you know it!


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Nope.
> 
> Like yeah RAW has a S tier ranked wrestler in AJ Styles now. But he's going to be feuding with Corbin and then braun etc.
> 
> ...



AJ Styles > all the talent you mentioned above


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> AJ Styles > all the talent you mentioned above


> in what?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

AJ to me isn’t the same guy he was in 2017.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AJ to me isn’t the same guy he was in 2017.


With these writers nobody is anything to me. These stories suck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> > in what?



in everything!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> AEW is the answer and you know it!


well they too have make sure not to just take everyone from WWE, the talent has to spread out to ROH, NJPW, maybe PGW , etc.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2019)

AJ need to step it up in the ring again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

didn't AJ say he was gonna retire around 42?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

AJ worked really hard to establish himself in wwe.  Once he got to that level.  He started mailing it in.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> > in what?



Madden


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2019)

Will be interesting to see the RAW feuds that take shape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will be interesting to see the RAW feuds that take shape.


In b4 Seth vs Titus


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 17, 2019)

Rollins/Shinsuke could be fun.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will be interesting to see the RAW feuds that take shape.


Boy I wish I shared that sentiment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2019)

Superman said:


> Boy I wish I shared that sentiment.



Yeah I don't actually believe that either. Just wrote something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I don't actually believe that either. Just wrote something.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

What?  Brandi Rhodes is one of the first announced matches for an AEW event?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Will be interesting to see the RAW feuds that take shape.


Bliss vs Banks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss vs Banks.


You know Banks is done


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

Doubt it.  Where is she going to go?  WWE is the only place for women to really make money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Doubt it.  Where is she going to go?  WWE is the only place for women to really make money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

My reaction:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

Becky has to talk trash on twitter to fool people into believing she is still a hot act.

It’s a fact she hasn’t done anything interesting since November.  (Not her fault.  But it’s true.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky has to talk trash on twitter to fool people into believing she is still a hot act.
> 
> It’s a fact she hasn’t done anything interesting since November.  (Not her fault.  But it’s true.)



Neither has Alexa Bliss but she falls under the same line as charlotte

boring, blonde, talentless, and a hack


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

No one in wwe is hot.  Kofi was hot when he got to work with Daniel Bryan.  Now?  Not so much.  Seth has been ice cold for a year.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What?  Brandi Rhodes is one of the first announced matches for an AEW event?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2019)

I think everyone is ready for aew.  But if I would complain about wwe doing something; I won’t give AEW a pass for the same shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No one in wwe is hot.  Kofi was hot when he got to work with Daniel Bryan.  Now?  Not so much.  Seth has been ice cold for a year.


But they were. Fans are just burned out from wm 8 hour followed by RAW and Smackdown fatigue


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2019)

So Banks returning to work next week?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2019)

They might finally turn Sasha heel again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They might finally turn Sasha heel again.



Might as well since Bayley is now on SmackDown and is teasing a "heel" turn if you would call it that.  Holy shit how bad they fucked her character up on RAW.  And I'm thinking Vince is probably wanting her to turn heel so they don't have to put up with her balloon guys entrance as a cost cutting effort just because.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2019)

Bayley got the biggest boos of the night on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley got the biggest boos of the night on Smackdown.



I legit feel sorry for the girl.  She was touted as being the female equivalent to John Cena for mech sales and has now become the fucking Red Rooster.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley got the biggest boos of the night on Smackdown.


She was totally taken off guard.

Not to mention Becky trying to be the female Conor Mcgregor is NOT working.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley got the biggest boos of the night on Smackdown.



and they were cheering for most of the roster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

> Sheamus is currently dealing with a concussion, according to the latest _Wrestling Observer Newsletter_. It's believed to have happened during The New Day vs. Sheamus, Cesaro, and  on _SmackDown_ last week.
> 
> If that's the case, both he and  were injured during the same match. For Big E, he  that required surgery.
> 
> Sheamus did not appear on either of this week's Superstar Shake-Up editions of _RAW_ and _SmackDown_. The concussion would explain his absence from the _SmackDown_ main event where  teamed up with  and  in a losing effort against Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, and Kevin Owens.




I'm starting to wonder if the New day is cursed  cause DB also got hurt vs Kofi .


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2019)

If I remember correctly, they were slamming each other into the ringpost pretty hard. Could be false memory. Damn that sucks.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think everyone is ready for aew.  But if I would complain about wwe doing something; I won’t give AEW a pass for the same shit.


She wasnt the first announced 
It was Kenny omega vs cima 
Also they have quite a bit of events like the CEO/aew things they look important but they are glorified house show like fight for the fallen is a charity event lol


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2019)

Lana's account hacked and porn was put up:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lana's account hacked and porn was put up:


too bad it wasn't a leak of her


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

So Vince changed the name of War Raiders cause he didn't like it


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> too bad it wasn't a leak of her



lmaooo


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2019)

D.Bryan is out with an injury and WWE are being super protective over it.  Hope it isn't another major brain injury.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 18, 2019)

if anyone is interested AEW almost sold out their next show on pre-sell, without any advertising , and a promo code thrown around on a being the elite episode. it's fight for the fallen a 5K arena and it is a charity random gala.
their publicity for it has been so fucking poor, I wonder if they did it on purpose...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> D.Bryan is out with an injury and WWE are being super protective over it.  Hope it isn't another major brain injury.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2019)

If it is another brain injury that keeps him out for a long time he needs to accept the facts and retire.  Being there for wife and kid > killing yourself over a dream


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well since Bayley is now on SmackDown and is teasing a "heel" turn if you would call it that.  Holy shit how bad they fucked her character up on RAW.  And I'm thinking Vince is probably wanting her to turn heel so they don't have to put up with her balloon guys entrance as a cost cutting effort just because.



Those balloon guys cost a fortune!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If it is another brain injury that keeps him out for a long time he needs to accept the facts and retire.  Being there for wife and kid > killing yourself over a dream


If it is over how do see DBs career ? Is he a top 5 wrestler ever or....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If it is over how do see DBs career ? Is he a top 5 wrestler ever or....



Strictly as an in-ring performer I’d have him top 5.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> If it is over how do see DBs career ? Is he a top 5 wrestler ever or....


Top10 overall, top5 in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2019)

top 5 overall but in his own era in wwe he's number 1 for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> top 5 overall but in his own era in wwe he's number 1 for me.


I agree with you guys. It sucks that he finally found his all around game with his mic skill in his heel turn



I really hope it isn't head injury


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 19, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> top 5 overall but in his own era in wwe he's number 1 for me.


Top5 overall? He didn't have the mainstream impact of hogan, flair, scsa, rock, cena, or taker and he didn't have the impact on wrestling like flair, Hart or Michaels. Hard to put him ahead of those guys. At most he could be ahead of Rock maybe?

Edit: and that's just guys from wwe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Top5 overall? He didn't have the mainstream impact of hogan, flair, scsa, rock, cena, or taker and he didn't have the impact on wrestling like flair, Hart or Michaels. Hard to put him ahead of those guys. At most he could be ahead of Rock maybe?
> 
> Edit: and that's just guys from wwe.


This.  Minus the idea about him being ahead of the Rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea it's definitely a reach but there's an argument to be made. Bryan's ring work is at the level of Rock's promo, and Rock's ringwork is probably slightly better than Bryan's promo.
> 
> Didn't the yes chant start in europe with soccer fans? I could be wrong but i thought i heard they did it first.



The Fandango theme became a chant in European soccer fandom so having the yes chant going there isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2019)

Damn not good at all that WWE is quiet about Bryan still..


----------



## Raiden (Apr 20, 2019)

At least Kofi got the belt though. I'm happy with that after all the crap title reigns we had to endure, or championship runs not done properly. 

Lol Flair filed a trademark for "King of Drip."


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2019)

I feel like if we disagree with someone being top 5 or 10 of all time it feels as if we are dissing someone.
But on the surface of it all its not.

There have been how many wrestlers to ever exist?
Literally thousands throughout the course of time.

So to say someone is top 100 is really a fine compliment and is a hard/rare achievement only the best of the very best will ever get, if that. 
Especially as time goes on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

you guys are overrating the Rock's wrestling abilities to be honest.

His mic skills were godly but his wrestling was left to be desired

Basically DB > Rock in ring wrestling

Rock > DB in mic and influence

although DB's yes chants started to span over sports  but still not as impactful as the Rock


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2019)

As Rocky Miavia he was doing more wrestling moves to show he could do it.  But his transition to The Rock showed he didn't need to do the moves.  He basically changed everything about him.  Sometimes you just don't need to be a Bryan, Hart, etc if you have the Rock's mic skills.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 20, 2019)

Yeah Rock was never a technical wizard, but what he could do (great selling, in ring psychology, getting the crowd into his matches) he did very well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> As Rocky Miavia he was doing more wrestling moves to show he could do it.  But his transition to The Rock showed he didn't need to do the moves.  He basically changed everything about him.  Sometimes you just don't need to be a Bryan, Hart, etc if you have the Rock's mic skills.


That's why I do still put Rock over DB any day.

I'm just saying Rock's overall talent one on aspect of wrestling  doesn't change the fact he did have a bit of a flaw in the other.

basically DB's wrestling skills = Rock's mic skills.



Wish we could have gotten Rock vs DB to be honest


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Yeah Rock was never a technical wizard, but what he could do (great selling, in ring psychology, getting the crowd into his matches) he did very well.



Every time I see shane try to do that.  It just makes me want to hit him for butchering that move which the rock did flawlessly.

Although Rock doing Sharpshooters makes me want to hit him as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wish we could have gotten Rock vs DB to be honest



Almost did, but Punk agreed to turn heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 20, 2019)

Dustin's final match! Fuck that promo hyped me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Almost did, but Punk agreed to turn heel.



Damn didn't know that


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Damn didn't know that



It was mentioned during the Punk/cobana podcast.  Vince basically  said that the rock was winning the title at the rumble and he had a choice.  Lose to Bryan at the PPV (The last one he and Bryan were fighting before Rock made his "I'm having title match at rumble" speech.") since Bryan was a heel, or go heel yourself. Punk chose the latter knowing he was going to lose to the rock all those months ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was mentioned during the Punk/cobana podcast.  Vince basically  said that the rock was winning the title at the rumble and he had a choice.  Lose to Bryan at the PPV (The last one he and Bryan were fighting before Rock made his "I'm having title match at rumble" speech.") since Bryan was a heel, or go heel yourself. Punk chose the latter knowing he was going to lose to the rock all those months ago.



Well I guess he made the right choice.... but i kinda mean I would have love to have seen Yes Movement DB vs Heel Rock where Rock gets upset that the people found a new champion 


Or if DB somehow is ok (god I hope so) have heel DB vs Face Rock


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Every time I see shane try to do that.  It just makes me want to hit him for butchering that move which the rock did flawlessly.
> 
> Although Rock doing Sharpshooters makes me want to hit him as well.



Come on man. All submission holds in wrestling are fake 

Me and John always joke about the stf. Sometimes he gasses out if he flexes his muscles for too long while doing the hold


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2019)

CM PUNK IS BACK TO WRESTLING! HAHHAHAHA  what a piece of shit , he made his comeback in some random indy show wearing a shirt and a mask. You can see him wear the Same shirt on his Instagram and the president of the indy federation confirmed its him, 
The young bucks and Kenny teasing punk wasnt just to provoke the fans. Punk could make a comeback at Double or nothing! Holy 
Fucking 
Shit if they get punk and Ambrose!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

That wasn't Punk. Plus it probably was a one time deal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That wasn't Punk. Plus it probably was a one time deal.


It was Punk. The dude he helped out is one of his indie buddies. That being said I don't think he's back to wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> It was Punk. The dude he helped out is one of his indie buddies. That being said I don't think he's back to wrestling.


Well that was a cool moment but you're right. He's still done with wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2019)

the ring is like crack for a lot of these guys. don't bank on him not returning for another match or few in the indies.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

I honestly wouldn't blame Punk for returning to the ring.  He's not ancient and he did put his money where his mouth is in going to MMA, even if he got his mouth smacked.  More than what many others who run their mouths have done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

I still don't buy him returning. Dude's legit gotten annoying posts about him returning to WWE from his old fans and even the kiddies who learned about him.

The only reason he might even have slight interest is due to the new opportunities that the other companies have now opened up for him to make money


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2019)

Punk said 3 yeara ago in an interview with ESPN that if he ever came back to wrestling it would be under a mask and nobody would know. He just did that, so I find it beyond doubtful he goes to AEW unless they offer him a ludicrous amount of money(8figures).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

anyways , my boy Deano's last time in WWE is tonight 


I wonder what promotion would be actually good for him. Personally I want him to work on his in ring style but at the same time....seeing him on TBS or TNT would be nuts


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m still assuming he just won’t work anywhere for a while.  That it is kind of a cm Punk situation.  And he’s just burnt out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m still assuming he just won’t work anywhere for a while.  That it is kind of a cm Punk situation.  And he’s just burnt out.



This doesn't feel like wrestling burn out, this feels like creative frustration. 

Plus he only came back in August.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This doesn't feel like wrestling burn out, this feels like creative frustration.
> 
> Plus he only came back in August.


He came back from not working.  Which I assume he liked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He came back from not working.  Which I assume he liked.


in the  WWE  documentary he stated he was working out , trying to get back into the ring as soon as possible.

I get he's 'lazy' by not trying to grasp a brass ring he wasn't gonna get, but the fact is the dude likes wrestling. He isn't gonna just stay at home.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

Interesting if you are right.  Makes wwe look really bad.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean was never leaving wrestling , he left because of the lack of creative freedom and wwe's shitty ideas.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

I don’t know how anyone can 100% confirm that.  But it’s fascinating if true.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know how anyone can 100% confirm that.  But it’s fascinating if true.


It was reported from Dave meltzer and others reporters. He is unhappy with his creative direction and also the lack of artistic freedom. That's the same reason omega and the bucks didn't come.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know how anyone can 100% confirm that.  But it’s fascinating if true.


dude stop trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

I’m just pointing out that you guys are speculating.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It was reported from Dave meltzer and others reporters. He is unhappy with his creative direction and also the lack of artistic freedom. That's the same reason omega and the bucks didn't come.


One of the dirtsheets reported just today he's considering retirement.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2019)

ye I read that he's retiring and has no interest in AEW.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> One of the dirtsheets reported just today he's considering retirement.



Wouldn't be surprised if the injuries basically made him realise that you don't have to destroy your body to live well and it was best to get out before his body starts to fail on him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Smh so this could legit be his last match ever 

I'm sad now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

> WWE has reportedly cancelled the upcoming WWE Backlash pay-per-view on June 16th in San Diego, CA, according to Dave Meltzer .
> 
> As we reported earlier,  is planning an event in Saudi Arabia on June 7th. According to The Observer, WWE felt that the two shows would be too close together so they will just run the event in Saudi Arabia. WWE had house shows scheduled in California that weekend, which will likely be cancelled.
> 
> As noted, The  is expected to wrestle  at the event in Saudi Arabia. Taker is also scheduled to appear  that Sunday, June 9th at the Niagara Falls Comic Con in Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada.



source: 


whelp dat Saudi blood money wins again


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2019)

If only they pushed Dean as a mega psychotic heel


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh wow that means no women at Backlash lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

Ugh.  Canceled a show for another Saudi event.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

In a way it’s good news.  Last year the wwe really struggled to build up their PPVs when they were trying to simultaneously promote three different ones.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Yeah I was thinking that too. At least some stress relief.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Well it's an odd time to start


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Even the crowd in Moline , Illinois is louder than Corpus Christi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Elias keeping continuation alive and heeling it up on the Shield


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

I love how Elias told Corey to shut his mouth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Elias wants to kick Corey's ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

they still have the same shoulder on the mat problems even in live events


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Riott Squad now changed to Elias Squad


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Lmao Wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Corey still taking shots at Sasha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

damn Ember moon was smooth as hell with her sequences


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone know how long this special is?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Anyone know how long this special is?


only an hour.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2019)

Samoa Joe in place of Corbin would make Drew's faction so much more legit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2019)

Where's Lio?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Samoa Joe in place of Corbin would make Drew's faction so much more legit



but Joe needs no one


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2019)

Renee not making sense as usual.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

So Corbin is now Shane Mcmahon ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Right I forgot Seth is from Moline 

Unless he's not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

wait since when could Ambrose do the figure 4 lock?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Haha I thought that would be it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

You know what's funny, the things they add to Corbin's entrance to have him built up just makes him seem more dumb.  FORMER FORMER FORMER.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know what's funny, the things they add to Corbin's entrance to have him built up just makes him seem more dumb.  FORMER FORMER FORMER.


shhh let the continuity new guy tell them this


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

He should stop wrestling in business casual clothes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> He should stop wrestling in business casual clothes.


Yeah that gimmick has worn its welcome. Get some new gear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

da feels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

well guess now I don't have to bother you guys about Ambrose anymore 

thanks for tolerating my markiness


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well guess now I don't have to bother you guys about Ambrose anymore
> 
> thanks for tolerating my markiness



So what are you going to change you name to since you need a new gimmick?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So what are you going to change you name to since you need a new gimmick?


Nah I think I'll just go with this name . While I liked CM Punk's skills, Dean was probably the wrestler I've related to....both good and bad


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2019)

Damn that was sad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I think I'll just go with this name . While I liked CM Punk's skills, Dean was probably the wrestler I've related to....both good and bad


yea don't change your name since every time you do you ended up cursing the wrestler's career.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Samoa Joe in place of Corbin would make Drew's faction so much more legit


Joe's character doesn't work well with a faction, i could see him being with a comedy partner in a tag team though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea don't change your name since every time you do you ended up cursing the wrestler's career.


I deserve this


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea don't change your name since every time you do you ended up cursing the wrestler's career.



He could rename himself as Baron Corbin.  Can't get more cursed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He could rename himself as Baron Corbin.  Can't get more cursed.


I'll name myself Velvet dream just to spite you jerks


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2019)

What’s going to happen on Raw this week?  Will they actually try to set up some storylines?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll name myself Velvet dream just to spite you jerks



I'll get you named Gargano if you try that!



Rukia said:


> What’s going to happen on Raw this week?  Will they actually try to set up some storylines?



Joe to choke out Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'll get you named Gargano if you try that!
> 
> 
> 
> Joe to choke out Braun.




I'll then put on a set and cheer for Velvet dream


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What’s going to happen on Raw this week?  Will they actually try to set up some storylines?



Yeah I think hey have a sense of feuds they want to do now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think hey have a sense of feuds they want to do now.


McIntyre, Lashley, and Corbin will probably come out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Save AJ vs Seth till SS , have Seth feud with Bobby , then against Lars. 

Roman said in his doc that he doesn't want a title match right now so have him face off against EC3 , then  against Sheamus , then SS vs Joe.

I'll think up more feuds for the next few months later


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

EC3?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Save AJ vs Seth till SS , have Seth feud with Bobby , then against Lars.
> 
> Roman said in his doc that he doesn't want a title match right now so have him face off against EC3 , then  against Sheamus , then SS vs Joe.
> 
> I'll think up more feuds for the next few months later



Sheamus is out with concussion stuff.  Joe is going to raw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll name myself Velvet dream just to spite you jerks



I fucking command you to rename yourself Roman Reigns.

Do it! Just fucking do it!


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

All this one Last ride thing reminds me of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Have you guys seen the Silence yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm attracted to Rhea Ripley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm attracted to Rhea Ripley


What is there not to be attracted to with her?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sheamus is out with concussion stuff.  Joe is going to raw.


Hmm guess Id go with Bobby then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> All this one Last ride thing reminds me of



Christian with that goat selling


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


>



Please!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Please!


I've only jinxed three people in my life. Two were cause I liked them ( Punk and Ambrose) the other cause I utterly despised her ( Britney Spears) . I don't think I ruin people though


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I've only jinxed three people in my life. Two were cause I liked them ( Punk and Ambrose) the other cause I utterly despised her ( Britney Spears) . I don't think I ruin people though



No you’re not! Its just your imagination!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> No you’re not! Its just your imagination!


See? So if anything maybe I'll become Adam Cole babay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Or maybe I should become The Man.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll name myself Velvet dream just to spite you jerks


just name yourself enzoNcass or The Constable.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> LMAO


what in the fuck....

almost looks as disturbed as his other stuff as the artist formerly known and Se7en.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what in the fuck....
> 
> almost looks as disturbed as his other stuff as the artist formerly known and Se7en.


He only puts half of the face paint because it's his last match and he will give cody the Rhodes name. 
And if you watch the actual promo you would realise he is playing the "Dustin rhodes" character  
The red stands for life the black for death kid


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday @The Juice Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Or maybe I should become The Man.



Maybe a non wrestling name? Looks like WWE is in for a rocky year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Maybe a non wrestling name? Looks like WWE is in for a rocky year.


How so?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Happy birthday @The Juice Man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

I will never understand the people hoping for Ambrose to comeback , wtf would they do with him? Wtf have they ever done with him since like 2016? He got a pity wwe title because Roman did drugs, and then some rivalries here and there , after losing the title so AJ can have a super long reign.....the dude has always been treated like a third weel and is used so wwe can do shield reunions and milk the cow....
A big part of the community shit on him calling him a lazy piece of shit , or a jobber or an undeserving person, and now everyon wants this ohhh so "bad" wrestler to be in wwe again? 



I wonder why :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

It's over mang. Ambrose is gone....

time to become the Velvet Dream


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Christian with that goat selling



Honestly pretty much all of them made the move look legit when they took the bump.  Helps that Taker also made it look strong by instead of just dropping them down like a normal Power Bomb he was slamming them.

Taker and the others really did make it look like a more damaging finisher than the Tombstone.

Plus I still think Big Evil Undertaker was best Undertaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

> The Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia, PA is now advertising a new set of matches for the July 14   pay-per-view.
> 
> The following matches are :
> 
> ...



The championship match 

Oh god


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's over mang. Ambrose is gone....
> 
> time to become the Velvet Dream


They will 100% ruin him lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

How would you guys feel if AEW got Dean and Punk to sign up with them?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How would you guys feel if AEW got Dean and Punk to sign up with them?



About the same as when TNA got every other former WWE wrestler to sign for them, unless they push themselves to a point they can have decent following.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How would you guys feel if AEW got Dean and Punk to sign up with them?


A punk comeback is always going to absolutely blow everything away that's for sure... and dean could be a great buy no matter what. There is a difference between buying old tired wwe guys and taking someone whose potential was never fully explored. Hogan and ric flopped in tna but Christian got himself over and was great. But Jericho already said apart from very few guys they arent interested in wwe wrestlers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> About the same as when TNA got every other former WWE wrestler to sign for them, unless they push themselves to a point they can have decent following.


but weren't most of the wrestlers WCW guys?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but weren't most of the wrestlers WCW guys?



Hell their biggest star was a WCW original. AJ Styles


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hell their biggest star was a WCW original. AJ Styles




The fact that WCW could have had Austin and then transition to AJ Styles is killing me


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

I think that's the main reason AJ styles is able to keep his name.  He used it for a couple years in WWF during house shows and things like sunday night heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think that's the main reason AJ styles is able to keep his name.  He used it for a couple years in WWF during house shows and things like sunday night heat.


Thank God. Otherwise he'd be Joe McFlyer or something


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thank God. Otherwise he'd be Joe McFlyer or something



Hey he was once known as Air Styles.

Also for your viewing pleasure.  Hurricaine vs AJ Styles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How so?



Injuries and Smackdown won't be on FOX until late October.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey he was once known as Air Styles.
> 
> Also for your viewing pleasure.  Hurricaine vs AJ Styles



Not as bad as Joe McFly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

> WWE has apparently changed their minds on a few roster moves made during the 2019 Superstar Shakeup last week.
> 
> Andrade and  are now listed as SmackDown Superstars on the  website. They were moved to RAW in the Shakeup last Monday and  picked up a non-title win over WWE Intercontinental Champion Finn Balor, who was sent to the blue brand the next night. Vega and Andrade had cut several promos on social media and video to warn the red brand that they were the new faces of the show.
> 
> ...



well then


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well then




This company is so fucking incompetent!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This company is so fucking incompetent!



they better get their shit together cause next Mania needs to have actual planning .



the crowd luckily into the Becky and Kofi struggles but damn they need to change things up


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well then



Charlotte must have complained heavy about it and had Andrade move over,  Zelina had to stay with Andrade, but with her being married to Black then Black was brought along too.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well then


Wtf is this shit ? 




Just fuck this company already....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Charlotte must have complained heavy about it and had Andrade move over,  Zelina had to stay with Andrade, but with her being married to Black then Black was brought along too.


Bliss still on Raw.

Buddy Cuck on Smackdown.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 22, 2019)

There's a big rumor that BABYGURL will be champion when Smackdown goes to FOX.

Apparently Big E will come back and be upset that KO took his spot and suspects that KO will turn on Xavier and Kofi. Fast forward to MITB, KO will win the briefcase and Big E will turn on Kofi and KO will cash in on Kofi and take the belt.

Months later BABYGURL will take the title off Owens and hopefully won't have the heat of taking Kofi's title when SmacKdown debuts on FOX.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> There's a big rumor that BABYGURL will be champion when Smackdown goes to FOX.
> 
> Apparently Big E will come back and be upset that KO took his spot and suspects that KO will turn on Xavier and Kofi. Fast forward to MITB, *KO will win the briefcase and Big E will turn on Kofi and KO will cash in on Kofi and take the belt.*
> 
> Months later BABYGURL will take the title off Owens and hopefully won't have the heat of taking Kofi's title when SmacKdown debuts on FOX.



Wtf!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Charlotte must have complained heavy about it and had Andrade move over,  Zelina had to stay with Andrade, but with her being married to Black then Black was brought along too.




I wonder what made WWE do this. They never used to care about separating married couples.


Also I gotta be honest,  I think it's getting a bit ridiculous with the whining


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Babyface KO with the briefcase would be fascinating since you can never trust KO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> There's a big rumor that BABYGURL will be champion when Smackdown goes to FOX.
> 
> Apparently Big E will come back and be upset that KO took his spot and suspects that KO will turn on Xavier and Kofi. Fast forward to MITB, KO will win the briefcase and Big E will turn on Kofi and KO will cash in on Kofi and take the belt.
> 
> Months later BABYGURL will take the title off Owens and hopefully won't have the heat of taking Kofi's title when SmacKdown debuts on FOX.



Roman actually said in his documentary that he doesn't want a title shot for a long while . Says he wants to get in ring shape and just get better . Dude looks fatigued still too so I wouldn't trust him with the belt till next year


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well then



Ah so they'll announce bs trades that were made since the shows last week. Eh lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Ah so they'll announce bs trades that were made since the shows last week. Eh lmao.


Might as well come out with how the trades  weren't able to go through due to paper issues and so the wrestlers will go back but in return Smack and Raw did manage to get a member due to the issues.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> There's a big rumor that BABYGURL will be champion when Smackdown goes to FOX.
> 
> Apparently Big E will come back and be upset that KO took his spot and suspects that KO will turn on Xavier and Kofi. Fast forward to MITB, KO will win the briefcase and Big E will turn on Kofi and KO will cash in on Kofi and take the belt.
> 
> Months later BABYGURL will take the title off Owens and hopefully won't have the heat of taking Kofi's title when SmacKdown debuts on FOX.


Roman winning is fine that other shit is stupid.

Don't turn anyone in the new day.

Just have KO turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

> WWE  Tag Team Champions Erik and Ivar are now being called The Viking Raiders on the main roster
> 
> The name change was quietly made on the  website this afternoon.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 22, 2019)

That's their 4th name in a year lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Vince got shat on so hard , he had to change it. Brilliant


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

> Regarding Andrade and Vega moving back to SmackDown,  reports that the move was made, in part, at the request of Fox officials as they prepare for SmackDown to join the network in early October on Friday nights. The network apparently felt like the blue brand lacked any major Latino Superstars following the Superstar Shakeup as  was moved to RAW. Fox has plans to spotlight WWE's Latino talents on their Spanish language channel, Fox Deportes, later this year when the Friday night move happens.
> 
> Black's move to SmackDown was, at least in part, due to his marriage to Vega. WWE has made an effort to keep married couples on the same brand. As noted, Andrade will be back on the same brand as girlfriend  Flair now. PWInsider adds that there were some ideas pitched for Black on SmackDown that went with the move.






Stop trying to appease us and wanting to throw us out the country you tsundere bastards


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

The Viking Experience was horrible.  WWE deserves credit for making the change.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks like the shakeup still isn't over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2019)

Hanson and Rowe should just be called “Two bearded LARPers” because that’s what they are.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Looks like the shakeup still isn't over.


What a waste of time last week was.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 22, 2019)

Everything is a mess , its CHAOS hahahha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Road to BorinCorbin  begins tonight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Corbin is Seth’s first challenger huh?  That’s hard to imagine.  He beat Angle but he has no momentum.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

So wonder why Hunter's out


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What a waste of time last week was.



Honestly preferred it when they had a lottery then a week of transfers going over.  At least then they could sneak out official news about it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Have ticket prices for live events gone down?  Hard to imagine people are willing to plop down $100 to attend Raw anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Corbin beating AJ in the main event.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


>


Rollins is dull.  And his promos don’t excite me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

so why is Hunter out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So starting Raw off with HHH and Rollins.  Also triple threats matches to be had.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is dull.  And his promos don’t excite me.



Yeah you can tell by his tone too that he isn't into the script at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

<says he's from Moline, Illinois

<homestate is in Iowa


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so why is Hunter out?


No idea.  I got nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Need to put the belt on a heel ASAP.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


>


My face when they slightly mentioned Ambrose but now he doesn't exist to E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Joe officially on Raw now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Rey? Eh come on we know he's gonna lose.



Dean Ambrose said:


> My face when they slightly mentioned Ambrose but now he doesn't exist to E



Lmao!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

Rey Interupting Joe.  How many times does he want to be choked out?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joe officially on Raw now.



He was supposed to be on last week, but was seriously ill.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Rey shouldn’t be out here.  No one takes him seriously.

And this segment is repetitive trash.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This segment is so fucking lazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

ah  the whole interrupt schtick ....how creative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

HHH gonna tell these guys their promos were wack so it will be HHH vs Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> HHH gonna tell these guys their promos were wack so it will be HHH vs Seth


Would honestly rather see that then see Corbin


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Crowd already gives no shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So AJ vs Rollins, Hair vs Title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This is exhausting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

the hell is the other part of the crowd chanting?


also I'd rather see The Man vs Seth


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Segment is a mess. They should have just announced the match beforehand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

I like Miz.  But what is he doing out there?  He lost to Shane.  He is about as credible as Rey in these Triple Threat matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

how awkward . They start the match now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

He's Seth "Thieving" Rollins, and he'll take your food if you don't have you name on it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Let’s get this match over with so we can start Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So how was the "Final" chapter of the Shield guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's Seth "Thieving" Rollins, and he'll take your food if you don't have you name on it.



Should have seen last night. He also took Dean's last moment from him


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

AJ hurt his back for real


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

honestly this match could be good but since it's on Raw , it will just be a safe match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Should have seen last night. He also took Dean's last moment from him



I'll check it out after RAW, or earlier of this show starts to suck.  Anyway thanks for covering the Toonami thread for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll check it out after RAW, or earlier of this show starts to suck.  Anyway thanks for covering the Toonami thread for me.



It won't take too long, the Shield special was only an hour long . 


NO problem although watching SAO almost put me to sleep. Boruto finished it off sadly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice spot except AJ flew way too far


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

That tower of doom was a little too choreographed for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It won't take too long, the Shield special was only an hour long .
> 
> 
> NO problem although watching SAO almost put me to sleep. Boruto finished it off sadly



I think that's why it lost it's earlier spot.  Rating probably dropped during the Sarada Uchiha arc and how Sasuke was father of the year there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This is going to be a lazy Raw. Can tell already.  The universal title stuff will eat up 75% of the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that's why it lost it's earlier spot.  Rating probably dropped during the Sarada Uchiha arc and how Sasuke was father of the year there.


It was a cringy episode where it seemed like it was gonna be like that musical of Jets vs Sharks . Forgot the name but it was hilariously like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It was a cringy episode where it seemed like it was gonna be like that musical of Jets vs Sharks . Forgot the name but it was hilariously like that



That's right, the series is at the Blood Mist arc.  Sad to have missed Toonami but spent Easter with my nephew and got to see the current GoT episode.  They might have to fly in Tomino if they want to be shown how to kill named characters en mass for the remaining episode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's right, the series is at the Blood Mist arc.  Sad to have missed Toonami but spent Easter with my nephew and got to see the current GoT episode.  They might have to fly in Tomino if they want to be shown how to kill named characters en mass for the remaining episode.



well Boruto manga and anime sales and ratings are pretty bad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

I always wondered if AJ would use the styles clash on another body


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

AJ really owns Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I always wondered if AJ would use the styles clash on another body


It doesn’t seem like it would be that painful tbh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

Who the hell wants to see an Alicia Fox match in 2019?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Alicia Fox is still in wwe?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Damn John really is gone from WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Becky vs Alicia........ why.  What did we do to deserve that pain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It doesn’t seem like it would be that painful tbh.


I know but I actually like the spot. Plus with Joe vs Aj since we've seen it a thousand times it helps to add something quirky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Who the hell wants to see an Alicia Fox match in 2019?


She's probably getting squashed due to her showing up to a live show drunk


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Billie Kay v Naomi?


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Instead of being fired Fox is facing the champion She gotta be sucking dick so good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Billie Kay v Naomi?



It's very telling how the women's roster is being used.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

I'm changing the channel . Iconics need to drop wrestling and get into porn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Holy shit, my TV muted itself without me having to push a button.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

The Glow looks sad, probably told she has to job to them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Nvm, she won.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Billie Kay is the worst at selling.

And what a waste of time all of this was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

lol that stupid doll only cracks me up


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

No Elias is a big loss for Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> lol that stupid doll only cracks me up



I think the WWE wasted more money on acquiring The Conjuring Universe and will probably be doing their own stuff with WWE Studios.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Wouldn't it be wild if Bray lost his first match back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wouldn't it be wild if Bray lost his first match back



Actually wouldn't that be considered business as usual.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No Elias is a big loss for Raw.


Yeah. How else are they going to fill pointless time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think the WWE wasted more money on acquiring The Conjuring Universe and will probably be doing their own stuff with WWE Studios.



WWE bitches about costs like pyro but will throw shit amounts of money on their failure of a studio


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Yeah. How else are they going to fill pointless time?


Miz TV?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

two heels vs one face . Yeah .....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Miz gonna take over for DB


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Did I just see a Miz do a springboard?  Wtf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Riveting job on commentary by Renee, just riveting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riveting job on commentary by Renee, just riveting.



Should have seen her in the special she actually did a decent job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

<no dq
<has Drew poke the eyes out of Miz
<triple threat's always been no dq


Yeah WWE that's fucking dumb logic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

fucking hell , they gave Dirty Deeds to Drew


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Miz put up a lot of fight in that match.  And it was better than it had any right to be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So which is best, hair vs no hair for the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

And we know McIntyre will interfere in the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

crowd died when Corbin won


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Yo WWE is f*ing crazy. Kurt Angle vs. Corbin was I think the lowest rated segment of WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yo WWE is f*ing crazy. Kurt Angle vs. Corbin was I think the lowest rated segment of WM.


Vince is crazy like a fox


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So what words of wisdom does SJW Sami have for us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Make a wish is one of the few charities that I actually respect


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

lol Sami isn't a SJW, he's a millenial


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

I like this Sami character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dammit, I was hoping Sami would go full Red Dragon and start yelling at the crowd "Can you see it!"


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> crowd died when Corbin won


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince is crazy like a fox



Right!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Go Sami go!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

dammit Sami


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Sami has gotten better on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

That's him when he realizes that people are indifferent and he needs to get heat


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Alicia Fox vs Becky Lynch is shocking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sami has gotten better on the mic.


Honestly I don't even think he's improved that much. When him and KO were rallying against Shane his mic work was good. Also when Foley was trying to "motivate" him and was going to trade him for Eva Marie he also had solid mic work.
The problem is they had him doing stupid shit with Lashley's sisters. Nobody can save that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

I did laugh when Lashley did the marine obstacle course and Sami immediately beat the shit out of him when he completed the course.  It was funny as hell.  It made Lashley look like such a dope!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly I don't even think he's improved that much. When him and KO were rallying against Shane his mic work was good. Also when Foley was trying to "motivate" him and was going to trade him for Eva Marie he also had solid mic work.
> The problem is they had him doing stupid shit with Lashley's sisters. Nobody can save that.


Which skit was worse,  This is your life Bayley,  The Old Day , or Lashley's sisters skit?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This is the worst the women’s division has been on Raw since the 2016/17 brand split.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Alexander selling the shit out of that back breaker


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Which skit was worse,  This is your life Bayley,  The Old Day , or Lashley's sisters skit?


This Is Your Life. The others I could laugh at because they were so stupid in a comedic way. This Is Your Life was just pathetic.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly pretty much all of them made the move look legit when they took the bump.  Helps that Taker also made it look strong by instead of just dropping them down like a normal Power Bomb he was slamming them.
> 
> Taker and the others really did make it look like a more damaging finisher than the Tombstone.
> 
> Plus I still think Big Evil Undertaker was best Undertaker.



That Prime Taker was a total beast. The Last Ride and his chokeslams were a thing of beauty 



Dean Ambrose said:


> The championship match
> 
> Oh god



I’m ready for a Corbin title reign. Anyone but Roman


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This is Your Life was the worst.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Which skit was worse,  This is your life Bayley,  The Old Day , or Lashley's sisters skit?



They're all bad, but out of the three, Bayley still ended up looking like a dumbass while Sami and the Good Brothers got theirs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This Is Your Life. The others I could laugh at because they were so stupid in a comedic way. This Is Your Life was just pathetic.


It's one of those moments where I'd have just run around the ring and escape just to help out Alexa and Bayley 

I felt bad for them and you know I hate Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That Prime Taker was a total beast. The Last Ride and his chokeslams were a thing of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> I’m ready for a Corbin title reign. Anyone but Roman


Yeah no. Stop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

hahahaha Usos brought up the drinking and driving incident


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

The Revival isn’t as good as the Usos.  Who are they kidding?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dammit Usos play nice with the Revival.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

The Viking experience coming to the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

dat name change


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Viking Raiders, that's fine.  The Viking Experience was just lazy naming.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

I hate that they don’t bring the NXT Tag Titles with them. KO would always flex the NXT Title when he showed up on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Too bad this is a fake account.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Lmao theyre smart to change that name.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

"The Viking Raiders vs The Lucha House Party"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

LOL Vince still wanted the Viking experience so he just changed their tag move name


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Fuck it I'll change my name to Charlotte Flair so I can protect Becky waifu from her thotiness


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's him when he realizes that people are indifferent and he needs to get heat


yea he doesn't care since he realizes vince will continue to use him weekly.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

These type of promos kill babyfaces in wwe.  It is the same sort of promo that Seth always cuts.  Becky became popular by kind of acting like a tweener.  I’m not sure what they are doing with her.  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea he doesn't care since he realizes vince will continue to use him weekly.



stop trying to get me to change my name to Corbin


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Let's hope shes not drunk


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Alicia Fox.  Who told her that bouncing around was a good idea?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

I swear this crowd is even killing my soul. 


Plus with no more investment, it's easier for me to not care 


Dammit Vince surprise us


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Becky should have won this match in 60 seconds.  Why is Alicia getting anything in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alicia Fox.  Who told her that bouncing around was a good idea?



Well the past couple of times she's been on, she's been spastic like that.  I mean being there for over a decade......... how has she lasted that long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

The remaining episodes of Game of Throne are going to have Tomino-esce types of deaths happening to the cast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah no. Stop.



Baron has done so good in this business. He deserves a title run imo tbh tbf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Baron has done so good in this business. He deserves a title run imo tbh tbf


Hope Roman wins both titles for you saying this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Welp wasn't that long before the botches to happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

making your champ look weak  way to go Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Cluster fuck match, cluster fuck finish, cluster fuck feud.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Becky definitely wants to no sell that punch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> making your champ look weak  way to go Vince


It’s one thing to get laid out by Charlotte.  But by a girl that has literally won 1 match???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

goddammit Lacey's boring, Corbin's boring, ...........I'm out 


Thanks for leaving Dean. As much as I love Becky bae, Vince and Dung are about to return the favor  on her by having her lose to Charlotte and Lacey


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The remaining episodes of Game of Throne are going to have Tomino-esce types of deaths happening to the cast.


in that case even the kids ain't safe. tomino can be real savage when his depression kicks in. shit can rival even anno.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s one thing to get laid out by Charlotte.  But by a girl that has literally won 1 match???


The fact that she has to sell a big  show punch on someone who isn't an MMA fighter but a Navy girl, is kinda retarded


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Robert Roode?  When did that happen?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> stop trying to get me to change my name to Corbin


sometimes you just have to take one for the team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The remaining episodes of Game of Throne are going to have Tomino-esce types of deaths happening to the cast.



N-Ned will save the day r-right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> sometimes you just have to take one for the team.


but Becky's in trouble 

then again all of us are in trouble if Vince goes nuts and makes Corbin champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> in that case even the kids ain't safe. tomino can be real savage when his depression kicks in. shit can rival even anno.



Rivals... Anno only had EoE.  Tomino has Gundam, Dubine,and Ideon under his belt.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Roode acting like Shelton after he lost Gable in a shakeup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Why is commentary spending time on Rhoode's stach.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is commentary spending time on Rhoode's stach.


Because they don’t care about him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

ah staring at a blank screen is oddly more entertaining than Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Because they don’t care about him.



They could bring in Joey Ryan for one tenth of the cost then and save money by replacing him in Rhoode's stead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They could bring in Joey Ryan for one tenth of the cost then and save money by replacing him in Rhoode's stead.


Joey Ryan vs the Women's revolution 


If the women win, Joey must give up his terrible but fun gimmick.

If Joey wins, they must have an all women panties and bras match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This is what people have been waiting for with Roode.  And he probably lose right away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Until Rhoode shaves his stach, I will be referring to him as Mike Haggar of Final Fight fame.  That being said he better do a spinning piledriver.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Hagger wins good.  Can't have the mayor of Metro City looking weak now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Hey @[S-A-F]  have you seen this show called Maken Ki! ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Wyatt.... what the fuck have the done to you.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 22, 2019)

Knocking up JoJo changed Bray's life.

Dude got jacked.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

Ngl I'm interested in seeing where this Bray angle goes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Welp Bray, you had one hell of a career.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

This match is going to be 20 minutes???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Bray, you had one hell of a career.



good thing I dropped the show 


Poor @Lord Trollbias  though


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rivals... Anno only had EoE.  Tomino has Gundam, Dubine,and Ideon under his belt.


and many other series. but anno also Gunbuster, Nadia and Godzilla.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good thing I dropped the show
> 
> 
> Poor @Lord Trollbias  though


LT has watched every episode of Raw and Smackdown this year.  Can you imagine?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good thing I dropped the show
> 
> 
> Poor @Lord Trollbias  though


Honestly this new gimmick has potential. I'd rather see how it pans out than shit on it immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

So with Bray, they going with the Pee Wee Playhouse thing until the guy legit jacks off in public or a Death to Smoochy scenario.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hey @[S-A-F]  have you seen this show called Maken Ki! ?


yep, maken-ki 2 the season done by xebec was a real banger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly this new gimmick has potential. I'd rather see how it pans out than shit on it immediately.


I hope it does cause legit dude, I know how it feels to have hope, only for it to get utterly destroyed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yep, maken-ki 2 the season done by xebec was a real banger.


Just watching it and all the THICCCC


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just watching it and all the THICCCC


hope you enjoy it, there is also a manga on it but its not quite as lewd as that season except for the omakes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I hope it does cause legit dude, I know how it feels to have hope, only for it to get utterly destroyed



WWE haw jaded us all at one point or another.  Best to kill you own expectations since it would be impossible to set the bar low due to the fact you would have to be half way down the planet to do that.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Wwe is crazy. Easy money lost on Corbin. Imagine if he wore a t shirt or something people could buy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Bray Wyatt trending, wonder why.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2019)

Renee shaddap.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 22, 2019)

AJ won huh? Neither man is walking out of MITB as Universal Champion then IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Interesting.  WWE has proven they can bait and switch though.  Long way to go to HIAC.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Seth should turn heel here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> hope you enjoy it, there is also a manga on it but its not quite as lewd as that season except for the omakes.



Damn. Thanks dude, it really is some good eye candy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE haw jaded us all at one point or another.  Best to kill you own expectations since it would be impossible to set the bar low due to the fact you would have to be half way down the planet to do that.


They broke my heart with the Dean heel turn 

If they had written well, it could have been Dean vs Seth at Mania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2019)

Meka leka hi meka we're going to need some heavy blow.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Becky is on Smackdown tomorrow night.  And it’s a really bad idea to put her on both shows.  It overexposes her.  These characters just feel less and less special the more we see them.

I wouldn’t be surprised if she dropped the belt to Charlotte tomorrow night.  Because I think it is hurting her to work with both brands.  And clearly when you look at the rosters.  She is meant to be a Raw superstar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky is on Smackdown tomorrow night.  And it’s a really bad idea to put her on both shows.  It overexposes her.  These characters just feel less and less special the more we see them.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if she dropped the belt to Charlotte tomorrow night.  Because I think it is hurting her to work with both brands.  And clearly when you look at the rosters.  She is meant to be a Raw superstar.



I get what you're saying but Charlotte doesn't need the win . All you're doing is adding that over exposure to another wrestler who's been over exposed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meka leka hi meka we're going to need some heavy blow.


Oh my god   

fuck what did they do to you Bray?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I get what you're saying but Charlotte doesn't need the win . All you're doing is adding that over exposure to another wrestler who's been over exposed.


Then she should wrestle Kairi Sane on Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

That better damn lead to either Nikki Cross as Sister Abigail and reforming Bray and this time having him win MITB and winning the belt

otherwise fuck WWE for this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Then she should wrestle Kairi Sane on Smackdown.


I'll say this nothing wrong with a transitional champ. Have Carmella win, then lose the belt to Charlotte at Battleground, then have Bayley win the belt at SS turning her heel.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Wonder why Cesaro got the win


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wonder why Cesaro got the win


I would give him a winning streak.  Turn him face.  And then make him one of the top singles wrestlers on Raw.  Raw is heel heavy.

And another reason he beat Ricochet?  He’s just better.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would give him a winning streak.  Turn him face.  And then make him one of the top singles wrestlers on Raw.  Raw is heel heavy.
> 
> And another reason he beat Ricochet?  He’s just better.


He beat Cedric, racist.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2019)

Oh yeah.  I forgot who Ricochet wrestled.  It was surprising seeing Cedric.  I had a Rich Swann joke I was going to use when he came out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Wow.  Ruby Riott is doing the job to Dana Brooke on the Main Event circuit?  Ouch.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2019)

lmao wow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Bray Wyatt's new gimmick is gonna be called the Diddler


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meka leka hi meka we're going to need some heavy blow.


Not going to lie, this is the best thing WWE has going right now. I'll tune in for it next week.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

I think Jeff must have dropped his stash in the Lake of Reincarnation before Wyatt took a second swim.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Wonder why Cesaro got the win


Cesaro shouldn't lose to Ricochet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think Jeff must have dropped his stash in the Lake of Reincarnation before Wyatt took a second swim.


Jeff got injured so it seems he's gonna need to take a relaxation trip to the Lake .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

> The current plan is for RAW and SmackDown Women's Champion  to pull double duty at the May 19  Money In the Bank pay-per-view from Hartford, CT.
> 
> As noted,  vs. Lynch for the RAW Women's Title was confirmed for Money In the Bank on last night's RAW. Dave Meltzer noted on  that the plan as of Monday was for Lynch to defend both titles in two different matches at the pay-per-view.
> 
> There's no word yet on who Lynch's second opponent will be, for the SmackDown Women's Title, but it could be  Flair. A face-off segment between Flair and Lynch is scheduled to take place on tonight's SmackDown episode.



Fuck you Rukia. You jinxed Becky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Also ...............



> Sasha Banks is reportedly at a stalemate with WWE, according to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio.
> 
> Regarding the situation between the two sides, we've noted how Banks reportedly tried to quit the company during  35 weekend as she was unhappy about her team with being split up, and the decision to put the  Women's Tag Team Titles on The IIconics. Banks and Bayley believed they would be given a lengthy run with the titles to make them mean something.
> 
> ...


source:

Seems Sasha legit wants out of the company now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

One thing I want to hear from Sasha someday post-wwe is why her and Alexa dislike one another.

Sasha totally looks like the villain in this thing.  Ghost mentioned it.  If you have been following these two from nxt, you probably have heard that Sasha bullied Alexa in nxt.

If there is another side to the story.  I want to hear it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Fuck you Rukia. You jinxed Becky


Told ya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Told ya.


Swear to god Rukia if she loses to both air heads I'mma neg ya for life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Game of Thrones? 

More like Game of Thots, amirite?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Out of the ring is more interesting than in the ring with wwe.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 23, 2019)

Wrestling needs more Deletion specials. No Matt Hardy and I sleep.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Considering the shakeup just happened.  Raw felt like a really depleted show last night.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm surprised you guys aren't into Bray's Firefly Funhouse gimmick. I'm all in. He was getting stale and doing the same promos and surprise attacks for like 5 years (1st year Bray was super interesting though).

At least it's SOMETHING NEW for his character. Did you notice his gloves? One said HEAL and the other said HURT. I think it'l be a split personality sorta thing. So when he puts up his HEAL glove, he'll be all nice. When he puts up his HURT glove he'll attack and go nuts.

We'll see where it goes, but at least he's doing something new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Wrestling needs more Deletion specials. No Matt Hardy and I sleep.


yea matt hardy should have annual deletion holiday specials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Kuya said:


> I'm surprised you guys aren't into Bray's Firefly Funhouse gimmick. I'm all in. He was getting stale and doing the same promos and surprise attacks for like 5 years (1st year Bray was super interesting though).
> 
> At least it's SOMETHING NEW for his character. Did you notice his gloves? One said HEAL and the other said HURT. I think it'l be a split personality sorta thing. So when he puts up his HEAL glove, he'll be all nice. When he puts up his HURT glove he'll attack and go nuts.
> 
> We'll see where it goes, but at least he's doing something new.


It was initial reaction. I kinda get what you and Troll mean now. Still I'll be weary as hell with this company so I won't get too hyped


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea matt hardy should have annual deletion holiday specials.


I have an idea.....Merry Deletemas special


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2019)

They are going to need to move Balor back to RAW if they want Wyatt's Playhouse to stand a chance.  I mean the Demon gimmick would work well with Wyatt as Balor's Demon would be Cowboy Curtis to Wyatt's Pee Wee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are going to need to move Balor back to RAW if they want Wyatt's Playhouse to stand a chance.  I mean the Demon gimmick would work well with Wyatt as Balor's Demon would be Cowboy Curtis to Wyatt's Pee Wee.


so have a Superstar shake up shake up shake up?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

> The  and  Hall of Famer  have been pulled from the Starrcast II convention that takes place during AEW's  weekend in Las Vegas in late May, according to .
> 
> SI reports that the top stars were pulled from the convention due to the "burgeoning war between All Elite Wrestling and WWE." While Starrcast is not directly affiliated with  or any other promotion, there is some connection there and the convention will feature several AEW stars.
> 
> ...



AEW you guys better get used to Vince being a little bitch and declaring war cause this is pretty much a declaration of war.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 23, 2019)

Imagine being mad at Vince for not wanting his legends associated with a T-shirt company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Imagine being mad at Vince for not wanting his legends associated with a T-shirt company.


a deal was a deal. You let it play out and then you make sure you don't let em do that.

Imagine actually having the audacity of being mad at independent contractors that you call employees cause it benefits your company


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2019)

That Dustin Rhodes shirt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2019)

anyways enjoy Smackdown guys. 

I'm just pissed for the fans who were looking forward to seeing those guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 23, 2019)

Firefly funhouse is #11 trending on youtube with 34k likes vs 4k dislikes. There goes to all the idiots that thought this was "creative fucking Bray up".


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> a deal was a deal. You let it play out and then you make sure you don't let em do that.
> 
> Imagine actually having the audacity of being mad at independent contractors that you call employees cause it benefits your company



Vince might be concerned about them snagging a TV deal. If successful, it definitely could put a dent in WWE's revenue.

That being said it's all the more reason for them to make more partnerships with smaller promotions. Would love for them to show content on the WWE Network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2019)

Hmm, starting SD off with Shane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2019)

Meh, Reigns vs a McMahon again.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Get him Shane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2019)

Well that was a really weak looking beat down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2019)

Smackdown feels like old raw now

Raw is really the A show.

It hurts cause I always bleed blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Have I mentioned I hate 50/50 booking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have I mentioned I hate 50/50 booking?


Exactly what I was thinking.

Awful.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Damn Elias and Roman not in MITB match then


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

I think it is smart to make Paige the manager for Kairi.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2019)

Who said Lance Storm didn't have a sense of humor?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

The Iconics are the biggest jobbers to ever wear belts.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The Iconics are the biggest jobbers to ever wear belts.


Jinder


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

I thought Jinder was on Raw?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Did you see that powerbomb?  Love the Singh brothers.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn Elias and Roman not in MITB match then



Roman pretty much stated he wants to be away from the titles for a while.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm convinced aj styles is the mvp of wwe. 

The shows he is on are always better


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Roman pretty much stated he wants to be away from the titles for a while.


As it should be. Calling KO betraying Kofi.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Did charlotte have her mole removed?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Why does Bayley have a mic?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The Iconics are the biggest jobbers to ever wear belts.


Guess Sasha was right all along and man are they doing a great job booking iconics and the women's tag belts like trash.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

At least Bayley no more happy go lucky.  She needs the edge.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least Bayley no more happy go lucky.  She needs the edge.


Shame she'll probably job to Charlotte making this edge be wasted.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shame she'll probably job to Charlotte making this edge be wasted.



Yeah I know people bitched about the women's roster being sacrificed for Ronda.  But lets face it the entire roster has been sacrificed for Charlotte for 3-4 years now.  This is beyond Cena/Roman wins lol with Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

This is a sluggish match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Charlotte needs to drop that moonsault.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Charlotte wins lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Charlotte wins because of course she does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2019)

bad move, vince


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Who has Charlotte not dominated in the female division?

I think Bayley probably had one of the best records against her.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Bets on Bailey originally meant to win, but Vince 5 seconds before Bailey went out changed his mind because he was scared of flair crying.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Seriously where are they going to go with new Wyatt.  Unless something major happens this seems DOA.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Why is Corey hating on the Big O?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is Corey hating on the Big O?



Because Vince is screaming at him to.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

KO turning on Kofi gonna be so good yet so sad


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> KO turning on Kofi gonna be so good yet so sad



Everyone expects KO to turn.  But Vince plays 9d chess and decides no one turns.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2019)

I wonder if this would have been a good year to put Nakamura on Raw. I guess not..


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 23, 2019)

Told ya


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

I liked the idea of big E turning heel because he was mad he was replaced.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 23, 2019)

New Day should never turn on one another.
Quit putting that energy out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 23, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day should never turn on one another.
> Quit putting that energy out there.



Lul this is Evolution all over again. Fat E and Xavier will complain that Kofi would have never won the title without their help and shit and they got no credit for doing so, so they turn on Kofi. 

Kofi is a weakass champion tbh. I’m not gonna be surprised if he gets sacrificed to lel Roman


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Daniel Bryan has been carrying Smackdown tbh.  His absence really hurts the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2019)

Portland/OKC on guys.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2019)

Yo the way that game ended is unreal.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm convinced aj styles is the mvp of wwe.
> 
> The shows he is on are always better


His work has definitely been trending down over the past year and a half or so.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> His work has definitely been trending down over the past year and a half or so.



Well you do lose a few steps the further into your 40s you get.  But AJ has been MVP of US wrestling since mid/late 2000s I think he's deserves having the downward trend now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2019)

Kevin Owens is fat.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day should never turn on one another.
> Quit putting that energy out there.



Yeah I agree with this. I don't think they would stick with developing Big E if they turned him.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kevin Owens is fat.


I see he waited to eat all their pancakes before he turned on them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> New Day should never turn on one another.
> Quit putting that energy out there.


I hope it's Xavier Wood just because his logic is that they dont do up up down down more often


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2019)

Nani the fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani the fuck


going for a Pee Wee Herman / It / Saw type of gimmick


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani the fuck



We just call it the "Bray fell into the lake of reincarnation after Jeff dumped his stash." Wyatt.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2019)

They should do another one of those Matt Hardy video.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> going for a Pee Wee Herman / It / Saw type of gimmick





Nemesis said:


> We just call it the "Bray fell into the lake of reincarnation after Jeff dumped his stash." Wyatt.



Never go full Russo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never go full Russo.



At this point in time I'd welcome a bit of Russo.  It would shake things up a bit


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2019)

The only success Russo had was when he was with WWE and McMahon would filter 50 bad ideas Russo would come up with and choose a good one ever so often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Never go full Russo.


To be fair this was probably the most interesting segment of Raw. 


Just wait and see where it goes.



They do need Broken Matt or Demon Finn for this gimmick though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The only success Russo had was when he was with WWE and McMahon would filter 50 bad ideas Russo would come up with and choose a good one ever so often.


Sadly the Rock defended Russo as being a legit creator


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sadly the Rock defended Russo as being a legit creator


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.

And Dwayne is known to be too nice for his own good.

I also put Sting, Danielson and Foley in the Too nice category.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Even a broken clock is right twice a day.
> 
> And Dwayne is known to be too nice for his own good.
> 
> I also put Sting, Danielson and Foley in the Too nice category.



That's why they are easy to root for 


Most of the top guys are dickheads


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2019)

Russo is fine when there's someone holding his leash.  Most of the early AE crazyness came from Russo with a filter from McMahon and others.

When he has full control, then you have issues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2019)

Seems like a good dude .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Russo is fine when there's someone holding his leash.  Most of the early AE crazyness came from Russo with a filter from McMahon and others.
> 
> When he has full control, then you have issues.



Very true, I remember reading the Vince had the guy on a leash in creative so nothing to absurd would come out being used.  If you really want to see Russo unfiltered then I think TNA mid 2000"s to the early 2010's would serve as a good example.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 24, 2019)

AAA just did a higher rating than WWE has done since RAW after WM31. The main event; Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks for the tag titles. 5.4million viewers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 24, 2019)

Aew fans be like 

Lol Batista and hhh are old


Aew fans be like

Hell Yeah! Dustin Rhodes and Jericho!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2019)

AEW fans are going to put casuals off AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2019)

lmao what the hell


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2019)

When we have two blonde women champions within a month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> When we have two blonde women champions within a month.


I swear if Becky loses twice, I'll throttle Vince's racist neck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

> WWE officials have had talks with  about coming to work in their developmental system.
> 
> Ryan was not given an official  offer as of earlier in the week, according to , but he was contacted after the company got word that he was a free agent when he was let out of his Lucha Underground contract. Ryan was asked if he would be willing to move to Orlando, wrestle in WWE  for a few years, and then move into a coaching position.
> 
> The Observer notes that Ryan is expected to end up with All Elite Wrestling, but he's not currently under contract with them. Ryan currently owns a home in Los Angeles and earns far more money working the indies than he would with an average _NXT_ salary. The Observer adds that Ryan would have absolutely taken WWE's offer if he was 29 years old, but at 39 he's probably not interested in taking a pay cut to start with WWE, or anyone else offering far less than what he's already making.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

> It looks like  won't be leaving  any time soon.
> 
> As was speculated, WWE is adding another 6 months to Harper's contract to make up for the time he missed for wrist surgery, according to . Harper's contract was to end in November of this year, but WWE has added to it because it was "frozen" while he was on the shelf.
> 
> ...



Damn. Luke's now being held hostage  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


>




More power to the guy if he signs but holy shit is WWE really wanting to limit the talent available in the market that AEW can use. 

Does Vince know what this guy's gimmick is.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2019)

Damn poor Harper.

And he's also 39. Brutal.


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2019)

Heard sd is going to 3 hours


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> More power to the guy if he signs but holy shit is WWE really wanting to limit the talent available in the market that AEW can use.
> 
> Does Vince know what this guy's gimmick is.



In b4 Vince has  Joey Ryan grab Steph's dick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

So Deano's  been moved to the Alumni  section of the WWE website.

It's now official


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 25, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Deano's  been moved to the Alumni  section of the WWE website.
> 
> It's now official


Damn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2019)

You guys watching the draft?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching the draft?


I'm a Bears fan so today doesn't matter to me at all


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2019)

Murray would be a bad #1 pick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2019)

I can’t tell who made the worst pick...The Cardinals, The Raiders or the Giants.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I can’t tell who made the worst pick...The Cardinals, The Raiders or the Giants.


I agree.  F grades for all three teams.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm a Bears fan so today doesn't matter to me at all


I forgot we traded for Mack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I forgot we traded for Mack


Yea .Thats why today is the first day for the Bears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


You know how them mexican kid shows always have some busty woman showing up out of nowhere to help teach the kids how to count?

That's where JoJo comes in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> You know how them mexican kid shows always have some busty woman showing up out of nowhere to help teach the kids how to count?
> 
> That's where JoJo comes in.



In some of the contest shows, the hot women tend to play a soap with some of the young boys and well......


it's pretty much fucking shotacon time


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> In some of the contest shows, the hot women tend to play a soap with some of the young boys and well......
> 
> 
> it's pretty much fucking shotacon time


I can imagine the early puberty this puts some of the boys through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I can imagine the early puberty this puts some of the boys through.



Pretty much


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>



Peewee wyatt

Honestly we all know this can't last and is moving to something so I'm just enjoying the sillyness of it for now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

In all honesty, I'm all for Wyatt's Playhouse.  Hell, it can't get any worse than having Mojo Rawley pep talk some kidnapped children over the Andre the Giant Statue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

When did we get a Randy emote.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> When did we get a Randy emote.



When most of the forums started to abuse the   emotes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I'm all for Wyatt's Playhouse.  Hell, it can't get any worse than having Mojo Rawley pep talk some kidnapped children over the Andre the Giant Statue.


Pretty sure one of them isn't HHH's. That's cause he's a boy


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In all honesty, I'm all for Wyatt's Playhouse.  Hell, it can't get any worse than having Mojo Rawley pep talk some kidnapped children over the Andre the Giant Statue.


when the fuck was this weird shit?!  mojo gonna achieve his dream of winning the andre battle royale when he beats a bunch of kids up in the ring.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure one of them isn't HHH's. That's cause he's a boy


the karma of triple nose's evil deeds had it where his game seed cannot produce a male heir.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2019)

Imagine checking the wrestling thread to see what's new and then seeing atching


Nemesis said:


> Peewee wyatt
> 
> Honestly we all know this can't last and is moving to something so I'm just enjoying the sillyness of it for now.



lol @ 1:26. "This makes me happy."

Sure sure.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah you can tell by his tone too that he isn't into the script at all.


Well good idea to give a metal head who cant refrain himself to say friend each seconds a script like that. Like wwe is so bad, do these guys even consider the personality of their wrestlers to give them promos?! Like seth's promos on random dark house shows are like 10 times betters it's barely the same guy. 
How could anyone make that promo work?...what is even his point in that promo. 
But it's also his fault , he should go to Vince and tell him to fuck off because he wants to write his own stuffs. There are videos of him talking to Vince while referring to him as "the old friend" and he legit went to Vince and told him he should bring back the curbstomp because the reason he suspended it are dumb. 
So he can do that but wont tell Vince he wants to cut his won promo or wants more intensity ? :/


----------



## pat pat (Apr 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> AEW fans are going to put casuals off AEW.


Casuals dont go to wrestling forums website or reddit lol


Dean Ambrose said:


>


 they should sign Joey Ryan I dont want him in aew. They can take this trash


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> When did we get a Randy emote.



Not Paying attention!?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

Casuals won't care about AEW ever unless Cody Rhodes gets some relevant celebrities on there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

So is Cody going against Dustin or Black Reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is Cody going against Dustin or Black Reign.



He's going against a traitor dammit! -Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Casuals won't care about AEW ever unless Cody Rhodes gets some relevant celebrities on there.


Casuals will never care about wrestling again. 

They're on to eating tide pods and  being weebs


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is Cody going against Dustin or Black Reign.


Neither


*Spoiler*: __ 



he's going against se7en


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Poor Jericho having to answer  CM Punk or Dean Ambrose to AEW questions 

Talk about his match vs Omega


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2019)

I was wondering... why does Nia had this gimmick before claiming she was “different” why can’t they just call her fat ffs. 

I mean, its okay if they call men fat but for women its not? Wtf


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Casuals will never care about wrestling again.
> 
> They're on to eating tide pods and  being weebs


and hating on anything made before 2010. like dude telling me he'd rather eat tide pods than watch one episode of doug.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

I might go to a wwe live event in June.  Why not?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I was wondering... why does Nia had this gimmick before claiming she was “different” why can’t they just call her fat ffs.
> 
> I mean, its okay if they call men fat but for women its not? Wtf


Feminist and white knights alike will cry that its unhealthy body shaming if you call a woman fat meanwhile dudes getting called fatboy, fat slob or wideload all the time on wwe tv never lead to any backlash because feminist couldn't give a darn about fat dudes and white knights don't care about defending other men.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> and hating on anything made before 2010. like dude telling me he'd rather eat tide pods than watch one episode of doug.



well even as a 90s kid I sorta hated Doug and still do so I don't blame him for that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Feminist and white knights alike will cry that its unhealthy body shaming if you call a woman fat meanwhile dudes getting called fatboy, fat slob or wideload all the time on wwe tv never lead to any backlash because feminist couldn't give a darn about fat dudes and white knights don't care about defending other men.




Most of the feminists happen to be fat white women too


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

Feminists don’t watch wrestling.  Like at all.

Catering to them is a mistake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well even as a 90s kid I sorta hated Doug and still do so I don't blame him for that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>



The voice actors, the music, the entire style of it annoyed me to no end


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The voice actors, the music, the entire style of it annoyed me to no end



It's a Nickelodeon animation, what did you expect.  The only cartoon I'd enjoyed from there was Invader Zim and that was ended after a few seasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a Nickelodeon animation, what did you expect.  The only cartoon I'd enjoyed from there was Invader Zim and that was ended after a few seasons.


It's coming back you know that right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's coming back you know that right?



Featured film right?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Feminists don’t watch wrestling.  Like at all.
> 
> Catering to them is a mistake.


WWE catches their attention whenever they run into a recent clip or its sent to them so they can be fake outraged by it and let WWE know that they need to continue to be sterile and safe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Featured film right?


Yep although with how much Nick needs ratings , they're considering bringing it back full seasons.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a Nickelodeon animation, what did you expect.  The only cartoon I'd enjoyed from there was Invader Zim and that was ended after a few seasons.


No love for Rocko?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

Currently watching Super dub and seeing Goku vs Nia Jax Ribiri..whatshername.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> No love for Rocko?



Thought Rocko was CN's property.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Most of the feminists happen to be fat white women too


yea like its no wonder they defend nia jax and throw tantrums on social media whenever a scantly clad woman in shape shows off her body.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea like its no wonder they defend nia jax and throw tantrums on social media whenever a scantly clad woman in shape shows off her body.


my sister brought up something interesting about feminists......if you actually notice, most of them are white.

Sure there's a few black women and hispanic women but overall most are white.

She's got a theory that they're pretty much doing what the white guys used to do is control everyone but instead of physical violence, it's through manipulation and lies.  Basically playing the game 

I've met some decent feminists who do legit believe in real equality and most of them are minority women.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thought Rocko was CN's property.


nah he aired on nick in the early 90s. I remember.

hell nick used to air the genesis/snes rocko's modern life video game commercials during other shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> nah he aired on nick in the early 90s. I remember.
> 
> hell nick used to air the genesis/snes rocko's modern life video game commercials during other shows.


 If I recall, didn't one of the final episodes of that series have the scout master being a fraud and took over the original's place because he was psychotic.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> my sister brought up something interesting about feminists......if you actually notice, most of them are white.
> 
> Sure there's a few black women and hispanic women but overall most are white.
> 
> ...


In general white people enjoy being offended on behalf of other people.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> WWE catches their attention whenever they run into a recent clip or its sent to them so they can be fake outraged by it and let WWE know that they need to continue to be sterile and safe.



That’s a retarded excuse even for WWE


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2019)

I mean Nia Jax is fat no matter how you look at her. Why can’t they accept and acknowledge the fact? She looks like a hippo ffs!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> In general white people enjoy being offended on behalf of other people.


Pretty much. I'm not offended when I get called fat , I know I did it to myself by enjoying the spice of life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I recall, didn't one of the final episodes of that series have the scout master being a fraud and took over the original's place because he was psychotic.


you might be confusing rocko with camp lazlo which is from the creator of rocko.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you might be confusing rocko with camp lazlo which is from the creator of rocko.



Oh, now wonder I got those two series confused with each other.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I mean Nia Jax is fat no matter how you look at her. Why can’t they accept and acknowledge the fact? She looks like a hippo ffs!



Look at the front row of any raw/smackdown.  If they  called Nia fat they'd call 99% of those in the crowd as morbidly obese since they're bringing in white trailerpark yokozunas.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is Cody going against Dustin or Black Reign.


 Darth nihilus 



Rukia said:


> In general white people enjoy being offended on behalf of other people.


 OMG YES! I remember in university a dude did a funny joke about black guys which was funny, I was laughing with my black friends and we actually went to the guy and laughed and all because we are young and chilled. And then you had a bunch of white ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) coming to complain about systematic racism and the oppression and micro aggression. I was like "shut the fuck up"  I make jokes about white black arabs Muslims and Catholics all the time , it's funny and I dont give a darn , but you whites folks , some of you are like....wow offended by anything and everything MAN UP!

@Dean Ambrose  heard some news about aew, it's a sum up of the latest interviews and podcast
Storylines and character development will be a priority
The jobbers will make a return to prevent anyone from.the actual roster being fucked up while they are building someone else
Win and loss records to  make a perfect distinction between the midcarder main eventer and low card.
Cheating will be punished, even if you get away with it because the referee didn't see it you will get penalties afterwards. I think cody said it's to give actual impact to the "cheating moments" and make them controversial. So even the heels will have some clean wins because they are still talented. In other words if a guy like AJ styles is a heel, he wont have to cheat to beat jinder Mahal or the miz because he is above. But against someone of his caliber or above him, he might have to cheat
Creative freedom with bullet points. Its a system Jericho explained, they decide of some "checkpoints" in the story and the talent themselves organise their rivalries to reach the said points. So that means a big creative freedom
Pyros,  a lot of pyros a lot of pyros. ( Kenny omega cody and the bucks are pyrofags ) and Jim Ross thinks it's a good idea.
Jim Ross and cody said the talents will be recruited based on their talent in the ring on the mic and also their physique. ( right now he said they are scouring to get their Big guys, and they will have 3 or 4 huge guys).
Cody said he would like if there was no clear heel and face but apparently omega Jericho the bucks and Jim Ross convinced him it's still very important to draw a clear heel/face dynamics
Tony Khan said "numbers numbers numbers wins loss matter, make it legit and protect the guy with logic booking ,and making  the top guys look and feel strong by not having them wrestle a lot so when they fight it's big! numbers numbers.....and he said they will need to be edgy to some extent and PC bullshit doesn't sell."
Jim Ross suggested and Tony khan and their TV holders agreed that the advertising shouldn't happen "during" the matches because it makes the fighters feel unimportant and make the talents looks like shit. So the ads will always be after the different matches.
"This is a sum up of various interviews and podcast with Jim Ross kenny Khan etc etc" Kenny also said it's not going to be an indy product and proceeded to spit out the words wrestling.and entertainment 1 thousands times in their appearance in Chicago. And he said they love pyro and boom boom and big boom
Also you can find an article that sums up everything about the talents and the matches happening at double or nothing on bleachers report.
T'was me people, peace.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Look at the front row of any raw/smackdown.  If they  called Nia fat they'd call 99% of those in the crowd as morbidly obese since they're bringing in white trailerpark yokozunas.


Talking about that is it a recent phenomenon to have so many fat guys as wrestling fans? I figured in places like Chicago and New York they arent many fat guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Look at the front row of any raw/smackdown.  If they  called Nia fat they'd call 99% of those in the crowd as morbidly obese since they're bringing in white trailerpark yokozunas.



That would be more material for Elias to cover. Nia should be proud. I mean, she has the budget to eat as many times as she wants. Its a luxury


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

When did Cody learn how to cut a promo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When did Cody learn how to cut a promo?


I was like
What the fuck just happened?!
Was he always this good?  bruh wwe gotta stop scripting their promos like really if the kid had all this potential and couldn't show it until he left that's sad...
And holy shit did he buried triple H, pissant body builder making all their matches no dq


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I was like
> What the fuck just happened?!
> Was he always this good?  bruh wwe gotta stop scripting their promos like really if the kid had all this potential and couldn't show it until he left that's sad...
> And holy shit did he buried triple H, pissant body builder making all their matches no dq


I think he meant Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When did Cody learn how to cut a promo?


when he didn't have vince's awful ass scripts holding him back just like with everyone else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> when he didn't have vince's awful ass scripts holding him back just like with everyone else.



Vince probably gonna cry at Cody taking shots at him


----------



## pat pat (Apr 28, 2019)

Imagine the potential if all the guys in the roster that are just being restricted by shitty scripted promos 



That's scary...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2019)

So Sasha's been getting the AJ Lee treatment lately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2019)

Tony Atlas throwing his two cents in despite few caring.  That guy is the last person I want to hear due to the Brusier Brody incident.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2019)

All of these wwe women are acting catty and throwing shade at each other like usual.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Talking about that is it a recent phenomenon to have so many fat guys as wrestling fans? I figured in places like Chicago and New York they arent many fat guys.



Never stated it was recent.  Just stating if they're going to have a go at Nia for being fat then they'll have to have a go at most of their fanbase for being in worse shape than she is.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> All of these wwe women are acting catty and throwing shade at each other like usual.  Smh.



Bitches be crazy booking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> When did Cody learn how to cut a promo?



Tell me that’s not Cody! 

Fuck man, with that kind of talent, he just buried the entire WWE roster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Never stated it was recent.  Just stating if they're going to have a go at Nia for being fat then they'll have to have a go at most of their fanbase for being in worse shape than she is.



Fans are not required to be in shape. They’re not talent. They’re the ones paying for talent. Without them fans, Nia would be homeless.. Unless Dwayne, willingly buy her  a house.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I was like
> What the fuck just happened?!
> Was he always this good?  bruh wwe gotta stop scripting their promos like really if the kid had all this potential and couldn't show it until he left that's sad...
> And holy shit did he buried triple H, pissant body builder making all their matches no dq



Not of this would be happening if WWE gave Cody a main event push.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Not of this would be happening if WWE gave Cody a main event push.


I don’t see how they could have done it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 28, 2019)

They were able to push Lack Swagger, Sheamus, Jinder Majal, Miz and Alberto Del Rio as main eventers.

Hell Del Rio is a 4x WWE champion and all of his title reigns were flops.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2019)

WWE wasted Stardust’s potential. That entrance was one of the best!! And Cody can cut promos too!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> They were able to push Lack Swagger, Sheamus, Jinder Majal, Miz and Alberto Del Rio as main eventers.
> 
> Hell Del Rio is a 4x WWE champion and all of his title reigns were flops.



all to appease us hispanics

I fucking hate Del Shitto .


Mexico can suck a dick for liking that talentless hack


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Fans are not required to be in shape. They’re not talent. They’re the ones paying for talent. Without them fans, Nia would be homeless.. Unless Dwayne, willingly buy her  a house.



They don't have to be sure.

But if they're crying about fat performers while being gravity producing whales then they're pretty much hypocrites of the highest order and should be ignored or mocked.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Fans aren’t in the cosmetic business.  And if they were they would be in better shape with whiter teeth and straighter smiles.  And in some cases boob jobs.

It’s ridiculous to fire back at a fan.  “waaaah, you wish you looked as good as him or her!”

White knights needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They don't have to be sure.
> 
> But if they're crying about fat performers while being gravity producing whales then they're pretty much hypocrites of the highest order and should be ignored or mocked.



Again, its okay since they are not required to be fit. Wrestlers on the other hand do. Its okay if you’re fat and athletic at the same time. But Nia is nowhere near as athletic as Ricochet.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tony Atlas throwing his two cents in despite few caring.  That guy is the last person I want to hear due to the Brusier Brody incident.


This dude sucks senior women's toes so he shouldn't be talking shit about anybody.

most of this sounds like tony is on wwe's payroll. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> This dude sucks senior women's toes so he shouldn't be talking shit about anybody.
> 
> most of this sounds like tony is on wwe's payroll. lol



Because he's the poster boy of the "Happy to be there" attitude.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because he's the poster boy of the "Happy to be there" attitude.


Well that explains why he accepted a gimmick as fucked up as saba simba


----------



## pat pat (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well that explains why he accepted a gimmick as fucked up as saba simba


Wow! 
Why the fuck would he do that? Lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Well that explains why he accepted a gimmick as fucked up as saba simba



I enjoyed Piper shitting on the gimmick.  Fuck sakes, Vince out of touch back then as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I enjoyed Piper shitting on the gimmick.  Fuck sakes, Vince out of touch back then as well.


Vince forever out of touch because he never got out enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince forever out of touch because he never got out enough.



True, who the hell puts vast amounts of ketchup on their burrito.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Vince forever out of touch because he never got out enough.



Maybe his old man thought he had no idea about the touch he doesn't have


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

Wat in the hell....?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Still not as bad as Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias Becky's dating Seth. Sorry bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Wat in the hell....?



WWE Stomping Grounds..... whatever.  



Dean Ambrose said:


> @Lord Trollbias Becky's dating Seth. Sorry bro



If that's true does that mean her ex is going to have that tatoo of her face removed from him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE Stomping Grounds..... whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true does that mean her ex is going to have that tatoo of her face removed from him.



Nah you can't  get rid of THE MAN that easy 

Although now THE MAN is now dating The Architect who is her man 


I made myself feel sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

I'm already bored


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Starting off RAW with..... Bliss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

So a big brawl or mixed tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Strowman in the MitB..... hasn't he fallen out of favor with Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

I’m going to watch basketball tonight.   I will just check out this announcement.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

The Monster in the Bank.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

So whoever wins the MITB is gonna get a massive push huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Changing the channel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Corbin out and sadly channels are changing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Monster in the Bank failed last time, and he was a heel, yet did the face thing of allowing his opponent time to prepare.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Miz isn’t in the match huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

pretty much only watching for Bray Wyatt's segment.

Everything else on Raw is shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> pretty much only watching for Bray Wyatt's segment.
> 
> Everything else on Raw is shit



There is a chance that gimmick may be canceled.  Investors and sponsors voiced their concerns about Wyatt's new gimmick and asked for it to be nixed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is a chance that gimmick may be canceled.  Investors and sponsors voiced their concerns about Wyatt's new gimmick and asked for it to be nixed.



They can suck a dick.  If you kill that prepare for Raw to go under 2 million viewers 


Also.........




> The Revival's  and  were reportedly offered top guy money to stay with WWE.
> 
> Dawson and Wilder were reportedly offered new contracts that would run for 5 years, worth $500,000 per year, according to . The report was confirmed by Dave Meltzer of . The deals were not accepted, at least as of this week. Meltzer added that tonight's RAW "may give you WWE's reaction to that."
> 
> WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross, who now works with AEW, recently mentioned in an interview that  had re-signed an undercard performer, who's not currently on TV, to a $500,000 deal to keep them from going elsewhere.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol.  Strowman is so dumb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Welp Braun the dumb ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Ricochet bleeding from the mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

so we're dealing with technical issues


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Well that was odd.  Why was there a pause.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

Could have had Cesaro and Zayn but instead you're going for Corbin and Braun.
Braun really gonna ruin 2 MITB matches in a row.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Lol the Good brothers about to job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Corey did you just bring up continuity?!!!-  Vince Mcmahon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Good Bros may job tonight but they are going to be the alcoholism out of the Usos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Commercial of the nba game.  I can’t believe this match isn’t over!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Renee bringing that...... energy........ to commentary............ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

Damn going to need some coffee, be right back guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee bringing that...... energy........ to commentary............ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
> 
> Damn going to need some coffee, be right back guys.



To be fair, all three of them have been shitty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

oh well Revival gonna get utterly buried


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> oh well Revival gonna get utterly buried


Punishment for not re-signing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

God  Raw has never felt like such a chore like it does now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

So I'm guessing Miz to feud with Lashley..... such a reward for getting moved to RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

This is going to be a bad segment if Rush isn’t out there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

That mother should have introduced her kid to that back of her hand for that reaction to the supper she just made.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah Leo Rush legit messed up backstage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is going to be a bad segment if Rush isn’t out there.



Rush reportedly being punished for having a big head backstage and rubbing some of the higher ups the wrong way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Great, the black narcissist speaking in the third person.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rush reportedly being punished for having a big head backstage and rubbing some of the higher ups the wrong way.


He said he should be the top of the brand


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He said he should be the top of the brand



That's some Soulja Boy lunacy thinking there.  Might as well put his name on bootleg consoles as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Great, the black narcissist speaking in the third person.



Better than just having a  dull........... well better than whatever Corbin does


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's some Soulja Boy lunacy thinking there.  Might as well put his name on bootleg consoles as well.



It's like Vince thinking that his booking is amazing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Congrats, Lashley you fucked up your line.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

You really had one of the weakest guys on the mic against one of the strongest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You really had one of the weakest guys on the mic against one of the strongest.



WWE logic, when your's a hoss mic skills don't matter.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He said he should be the top of the brand


Isn't this the mindset vince wants the wrestlers to have tho?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Lashley is being made to look like an idiot.  Twice Shane interferes and twice Lashley fails.  It took the third time to get the job done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't this the mindset vince wants the wrestlers to have tho?


Not if you aren't the ones he chose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Isn't this the mindset vince wants the wrestlers to have tho?



Talent above 6ft 5in then yes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

The fuck shit submission. And those sage punches and kicks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

did Shane really just hit Miz with the mic?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> did Shane really just hit Miz with the mic?



Yup.  At this point of the feud might as well.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Shane/Miz is really the only storyline in wwe right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup.  At this point of the feud might as well.


I mean that one continuous feud at least put me from falling asleep to eh . 

Everything on Raw is damn boring


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Talent above 6ft 5in then yes.


shit he should be happy even the babyweight's have such big dreams despite their limitations. but I guess way too many people were complaining about Rush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

They fucking acknowledge the mic strike.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

What is this crap?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

The Viking Experience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

fuck off Lucha House Party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Why are we watching grown men beat up children dress in Halloween costumes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why are we watching grown men beat up children dress in Halloween costumes.


cause we were programmed to since HHH and Austin beat up on The Hurricane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Every time they say the Raid has begun cracks me up of how cheesy as fuck that is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Iconics are the female versions of Barin Corbin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Fuck you Sonic for promoting the Iconics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Well quality of the MitB just dropped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck you Sonic for promoting the Iconics.


think of it this way, shitty food + shitty tag team = match made in hell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

MITB will be the Botchamanias of all Botchamanias


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

Jesus Christ this Women's MITB is going to be WOAT tier


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Raw has a terrible women’s roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Here comes Alexa bliss announcing herself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

uh Naomi what the hell does that mean?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Well Banks leaving means Dana took her spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Time for Bray to save Raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

The best part of RAW is on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Meca lecha hi, please pass the blow.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 29, 2019)

this is the worst raw in the history ahahahahahah it's so bad! I am waiting for JD's review 
holy fucking shit , how bad can it get? even Micheal Cole is done with this shit?!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

Damn Bray's inner psycho already slipping in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Did Abby get a new voice.

Also if you are going to have Bray paint have this playing in the background.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd rather have an hour of funtime with Bray than shitty women wrestling and guys shaving each other's back


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd rather have an hour of funtime with Bray than shitty women wrestling and guys shaving each other's back


Philly/Toronto is getting good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Philly/Toronto is getting good.


Wasn't Toronto getting blown out?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Well looking a the Lupin OVA where Fujiko is getting tickled, this match over yet?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Wasn't Toronto getting blown out?


3 point game now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 29, 2019)

bray is legitimately the only good part of this show...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 3 point game now.


I'll probably tune in more. Raw has been utter boredom .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looking a the Lupin OVA where Fujiko is getting tickled, this match over yet?


Nope but good choice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Checking  back, Rey on screen with his taller son with him.  So the women's match ended.  

So Becky up next to cut a promo and be made an idiot by creative to taking on double duty for the PPV.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

Had to stop RAW because I had to complete an Excel assessment smh. 

 .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Unify the damn titles.  Women's roster a shit thanks to the new tag division, just consolidate the roster as one and fuck what FOX and USA have to say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Checking  back, Rey on screen with his taller son with him.  So the women's match ended.
> 
> So Becky up next to cut a promo and be made an idiot by creative to taking on double duty for the PPV.


good luck with Raw 

I rather watch Shrek and NBA playoffs now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2019)

Only 5 women are over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> good luck with Raw
> 
> I rather watch Shrek and NBA playoffs now



Going to put on my Betterman BD and watch episode 18, this is grinding my patience.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 29, 2019)

Yeah...I'm checking out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

Lmao Evans is lucky.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2019)

nip slip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Lacey Evans is an ex Marine, served on a MP squad similar to that of SWAT, and yet Vince presents her as a wet dream from an era that has long past.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Raw has a terrible women’s roster.


should just turn it back into the divas division lowkey


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

Didn't Lynch and Evans have almost the same exact segment last week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

Don't care to know if the Revival resigned or not.  Early skit hinted to what might be happening tonight. 




Well HD format here I come.


----------



## pat pat (Apr 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Didn't Lynch and Evans have almost the same exact segment last week?


they did! 
this wwe is getting worse than shit level wcw..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they did!
> this wwe is getting worse than shit level wcw..........



Very strange. They have enough talent to do multiple segments with different people. Shortage of ideas?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't care to know if the Revival resigned or not.  Early skit hinted to what might be happening tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the remastered quality of hinoki bent over in the woods.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

You know something, I'm starting to think Sami Zayn's gimmick is used to make fun of people being happy away from the company


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Looking forward to the remastered quality of hinoki bent over in the woods.



There's improvement from the DVDs which is smoother to watch but since this series doesn't have Gundam in it's name Sunrise didn't do a good job of protecting the original master film.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

Joe and Mysterio in a singles match? lol...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> There's improvement from the DVDs which is smoother to watch but since this series doesn't have Gundam in it's name Sunrise didn't do a good job of protecting the original master film.


didn't they do good bluray transfers for bebop and outlaw star tho?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> didn't they do good bluray transfers for bebop and outlaw star tho?



They did, have the Funimation acquired version of the Outlaw Star BD but missed out on the Bebop collector's edition.  Very happy with my Betterman DB buy.  The extras in the side books that came with it has lots of concept and an episode guide for the entire series.  Plus, Flying Dog did a very good job with the transfers and made some of the choppy scenes on the DVDs smoother to watch.    Wish Funi would have gotten the license so some of the BD extras would come over but will eventually chance it with Sentai when the get to the series......whenever that will be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2019)

Tomorrow is Dean's final day under contract before he becomes a free agent . Since his contract has no 90 day wait, he can sign with anyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Well. 

I know it's been reported that Vin and Dwayne don't get along but to bring in Cena.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well.
> 
> I know it's been reported that Vin and Dwayne don't get along but to bring in Cena.



Vin and The Rock have both confirmed it's media BS saying they don't get along.  Cena is just trying to be The Rock like he has been since "Once in a lifetime." match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Well I mean technically The Rock is in Fast and the Furious Presents :Hogwart and Roman movie so he still is in that series


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 30, 2019)

this is not a reaction to anything but just wanted to post some past shows/my old Saturday mornings lol (though i am currently a bit stressed about some other things lol)  Just example and any good clips from old shows with Piper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well.
> 
> I know it's been reported that Vin and Dwayne don't get along but to bring in Cena.



that's not John in the pic though


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> this is not a reaction to anything but just wanted to post some past shows/my old Saturday mornings lol (though i am currently a bit stressed about some other things lol)  Just example and any good clips from old shows with Piper


lmfao I need more of piper getting pissed at his answering machine because people are calling him for other wrestlers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vin and The Rock have both confirmed it's media BS saying they don't get along.  Cena is just trying to be The Rock like he has been since "Once in a lifetime." match




This promo is now bullshit.

Well this moment too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> this is not a reaction to anything but just wanted to post some past shows/my old Saturday mornings lol (though i am currently a bit stressed about some other things lol)  Just example and any good clips from old shows with Piper



The man was such a character.  It's sad that he's no longer with us.  That interview he did on Real Sports is painful to watch now since he predicted he wasn't long for this world.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This promo is now bullshit.



Was always bullshit by a jealous failed body builder



> Well this moment too.



Cena may have got his Mania win over Miz back,  but Miz basically won the war.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The man was such a character.  It's sad that he's no longer with us.  That interview he did on Real Sports is painful to watch now since he predicted he wasn't long for this world.


I havent followed my old favourites for a long time, and it was great as a kid watching they were like heroes to me which they still are. Thanks for your perspective on heroes past

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This promo is now bullshit.
> 
> Well this moment too.


are we gonna blame Cena for becoming a movie star after he scarified his life for like 15 years? Cena accepted to become a glorified jobber in his latest days. the rock when he came back actually won championship and such like...he beat punk out of nowhere...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> this is not a reaction to anything but just wanted to post some past shows/my old Saturday mornings lol (though i am currently a bit stressed about some other things lol)  Just example and any good clips from old shows with Piper


Piper and Macho would have been who I marked if I was around that time


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Piper and Macho would have been who I marked if I was around that time


I just remember the changing times with different regional broadcasting. It was very confusing like start of the eighties from AWA, lutte internationale/international wrestling. etc Ddint get to see lots of favourites kept changing names of the leagues lol

Also best times when hearing when they interupted things on Saturday nights for the wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> I just remember the changing times with different regional broadcasting. It was very confusing like start of the eighties from AWA, lutte internationale/international wrestling. etc Ddint get to see lots of favourites kept changing names of the leagues lol
> 
> Also best times when hearing when they interupted things on Saturday nights for the wrestling.


People really loved those effects 


also can't believe WWE hasn't been sued for using that song


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2019)

lol at Ventura at 2:55 mark comment about who is editing and producing the replays hinting at McMahon.

If we only knew back then.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 30, 2019)

Have to find some Internatioal wrestling appearances lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

> Monday's  RAW episode, featuring  and WWE Universal Champion signing their Money In the Bank contract as the main event segment, drew 2.158 million viewers. This is down 9% from last week's 2.375 million viewers.
> 
> This is the lowest non-holiday RAW viewership in history. The only shows to garner lower numbers were the 2018 New Year's Eve and 2018 Christmas Eve taped episodes, which drew 1.968 million and 1.775 million viewers, respectively.
> 
> ...





Whelp , WWE has a ratings problem


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp , WWE has a ratings problem


Woof.

Fox and NBC have to want out of these bad tv deals.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Bless you Gibbs


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

why is mickie never on anymore? I need to see more of that milfshake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Woof.
> 
> Fox and NBC have to want out of these bad tv deals.


Depends on how it goes for Smackdown tonight. If they beat Raw, then Fox could be laughing their asses at USA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> why is mickie never on anymore? I need to see more of that milfshake.


Can't have Bray invite her to the Funhouse

or Seth burn down her clothes 

Or Bobby Lash dat ass


........


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Can't have Bray invite her to the Funhouse
> 
> or Seth burn down her clothes
> 
> ...


have her come out with different wrestler's shirts with the word milf worked into them somehow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> have her come out with different wrestler's shirts with the word milf worked into them somehow.



Hmm uh ..... The Revival of MIlfs


Uso Milfs  which Uso in spanish means Use Milf 


The Queen of MIlfs 


The goddess of MIlfs

Velvet Milf 

RicoMilf  spanish meaning delicious Milf 


damn I"ll get back to you on the others


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm uh ..... The Revival of MIlfs
> 
> 
> Uso Milfs  which Uso in spanish means Use Milf
> ...


I'm liking RicoMilf the most so far, besides Ricochet needs something that gives him the extra cool that he needs anyways. What better way than having Milfie James thirsting on him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Hmm uh ..... The Revival of MIlfs
> 
> 
> Uso Milfs  which Uso in spanish means Use Milf
> ...


The Milf of Milfs (King of Kings)
Hollywood Milf (Hollywood Hogan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I'm liking RicoMilf the most so far, besides Ricochet needs something that gives him the extra cool that he needs anyways. What better way than having Milfie James thirsting on him.



Also this way he doesn't want to leave WWE 

It's brilliant, pal!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> The Milf of Milfs (King of Kings)
> Hollywood Milf (Hollywood Hogan)


I love Milf of Milfs


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 30, 2019)

All these complaints about Corbin but just like Jinder he gets more of a reaction than some of the top free indy/NJPW signings. He has more personality than 98% of the roster. He was easily the biggest star in the tag match with McIntyre, Ricochet, and Strowman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

So Kofi starting off SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

So of all this recap, when are they going to discuss the KO betrayal.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All these complaints about Corbin but just like Jinder he gets more of a reaction than some of the top free indy/NJPW signings. He has more personality than 98% of the roster. He was easily the biggest star in the tag match with McIntyre, Ricochet, and Strowman.


the fans don't want to see him as much as wwe shows him tho. his reaction is go away/change the channel tier reaction. whenever he's over exposed on the show it gets a lower rating than usual.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2019)

I think Corbin is a solid mid-card Heel tbf. But WWE wants him to be a main event Heel and that's what grates people.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Kayfavbe-wise, Mickie James is dead in the TNA-verse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

The Man vs the female Red Rooster now.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kayfavbe-wise, Mickie James is dead in the TNA-verse.


all because she wouldn't let james storm hit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> the fans don't want to see him as much as wwe shows him tho. his reaction is go away/change the channel tier reaction. whenever he's over exposed on the show it gets a lower rating than usual.


There's no such thing as go away heat, that's a smarky way of rationalizing being worked. He makes people make noise, can't say that about 99% of the roster.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's no such thing as go away heat, that's a smarky way of rationalizing being worked. He makes people make noise, can't say that about 99% of the roster.


Ratings dipping whenever theirs a Corbin heavy episode is the very definition of go away heat. He belongs in the lowcard or jobbing to everyone, not fighting Styles for a no.1 contender spot for the main belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Flair out to show who leads the Horsewomen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

So I take it they're going to build up Lars just to feed him to Roman when the time comes.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

maybe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2019)

@PlacidSanity Who's that in your sig?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> @PlacidSanity Who's that in your sig?



Hinoki Sai at age 27.  It's an image from the Gaogaigar/Betterman crossover sequel.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2019)

SD's MITB lineup is top tier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

The fuck is this, Raw roster gets a segment but SD men's roster get screen mentions.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Flair out to show who leads the Horsewomen.


Hierarchy is as follows:

1).  Charlotte
2).  Becky
3).  Sasha
4).  Bayley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

I legit didn't pay attention to that match, fucking commentary ruined it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

I am curious to see how low the Smackdown rating is tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

Taking it Shane will be taking Vince's place as the evil McMahon to come out on TV from here on in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

So......how's Smackdown ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I am curious to see how low the Smackdown rating is tomorrow.


Raw is at 2.1 , if Smackdown gets anything higher, you know the end of days is coming.

Plus they have Roman now so it won't be lower than Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

So in a few weeks I'm going to punish myself by watching the MitB PPV while eating a pepperoni pizza from Papa Johns.  Pray for me people, pray for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So......how's Smackdown ?


Hits are good. Misses are bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hits are good. Misses are bad.


Guess I'll tune in. Raw left such a bad taste in my mouth starting off the show with Boring Corbin yesterday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2019)

So B Team heels now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

The odds stacked against Baby girl but he'll overcome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Called it


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Called it


Same Old Shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Same Old Shit



Gotta build him back up for the win against Brock at SS


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ratings dipping whenever theirs a Corbin heavy episode is the very definition of go away heat. He belongs in the lowcard or jobbing to everyone, not fighting Styles for a no.1 contender spot for the main belt.


Do you have sources to back this up or are you just talking shit? Because that Seth promo was WWE in kayfabe trying to use Corbin as a scapegoat.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

Get rid of this skit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

> Brock Lesnar has decided not to return to MMA, according to . The Beast is now retired from the sport.
> 
> UFC President  said that Lesnar has informed the company that he does not plan on fighting in the Octagon again.
> 
> ...



Whelp he's gonna come back to WWE now


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd go to the MIlfy fun house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I'd go to the MIlfy fun house.


Tickets will be expensive doe


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Tickets will be expensive doe


I have frequent flier miles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I have frequent flier miles.



Well played 


Guess I'll have to wait in the  back of the line


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

Is Renee Young gone too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Is Renee Young gone too?


No she's still on commentating on Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2019)

How is Mickie not being treated like the freaking legend she is?  She is a 6 time champion when the championships weren't tossed around like a hot tamale.....
Fucking Nattie gets better treatment......


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp he's gonna come back to WWE now


ooh nooo


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Do you have sources to back this up or are you just talking shit? Because that Seth promo was WWE in kayfabe trying to use Corbin as a scapegoat.


sources are the hourly ratings for raw recently when it was known the show would close with corbin vs styles and everyone tuned out during hour 2.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

Why hasn’t Renee been terminated yet?  One easy change they can make to both of these shows is to replace each commentary team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why hasn’t Renee been terminated yet?  One easy change they can make to both of these shows is to replace each commentary team.


cause even though she sucks at commentary, she's one of the most liked people in the back and plus she's a good interviewer . Plus E! wants her so if they terminate her, she's gone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> ooh nooo



He'll probably be on Smackdown too so......RIP Kofi


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> cause even though she sucks at commentary, she's one of the most liked people in the back and plus she's a good interviewer . Plus E! wants her so if they terminate her, she's gone


No, they can find a role for her. I have no problem with that.  She just shouldn’t be on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No, they can find a role for her. I have no problem with that.  She just shouldn’t be on commentary.


Nah I get it. I wanted her to succeed cause she seemed like a potentially good commentator but alas she isn't. So yeah interviewer role would be a good role for her. Plus guess be a sponsor for WWE in hollywood


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 30, 2019)

SD was meh but really enjoying the KO/Kofi feud and their men's MITB lineup is great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD was meh but really enjoying the KO/Kofi feud and their men's MITB lineup is great


What about Becky bae?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

Why is Dana Brooke in the women’s mitb?  And I love Alexa.  But she has concussion issues.  Why is she in the mitb?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2019)

I looked at the lineup.  I imagine Mandy Rose winning the women’s mitb match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 30, 2019)

This thread died pretty fast


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> sources are the hourly ratings for raw recently when it was known the show would close with corbin vs styles and everyone tuned out during hour 2.


Raw ratings have been on a steady decline for almost 20 years. There is only 3 draws in the entire company, and maybe another 5 more in the entire wrestling world, so what if he's not a draw.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 1, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raw ratings have been on a steady decline for almost 20 years. There is only 3 draws in the entire company, and maybe another 5 more in the entire wrestling world, so what if he's not a draw.


people weren't tuning out in droves during the 2nd hour though, its always the 3rd hour. Its not about him not being a draw, Corbin has go away heat bad because he's overused.

you don't build a show around a baron corbin and that should be obvious.


----------



## pat pat (May 1, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> @Dean Ambrose


@Dean Ambrose  change your goddman fucking NAME now! 
People on Twitter already noticed the double or nothing references in the video  there is 2 or 3 I think. GREAT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> @Dean Ambrose


Yes!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> people weren't tuning out in droves during the 2nd hour though, its always the 3rd hour. Its not about him not being a draw, Corbin has go away heat bad because he's overused.
> 
> you don't build a show around a baron corbin and that should be obvious.


People are soing that regularly from my understanding. Isn't the show somewhat built backwards anyway? From what i have seen they usually put the main eventers on first but i could be wrong.

I strongly disagree on that 2nd point. The only guy the fans make noise for is someone you build a roster around. He has real heat from live crowds, so he's definitely over with casuals.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People are soing that regularly from my understanding. Isn't the show somewhat built backwards anyway? From what i have seen they usually put the main eventers on first but i could be wrong.
> 
> I strongly disagree on that 2nd point. The only guy the fans make noise for is someone you build a roster around. He has real heat from live crowds, so he's definitely over with casuals.


People aren't paying to see Corbin potentially get his ass kicked and that's where he fails as someone you should build the show around. Yes you use a guy who gets a reaction but no with pushing Corbin because he never improved in any other aspects that would make him a top guy.


----------



## pat pat (May 1, 2019)

@Dean Ambrose  Change your fucking name!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> People aren't paying to see Corbin potentially get his ass kicked and that's where he fails as someone you should build the show around. Yes you use a guy who gets a reaction but no with pushing Corbin because he never improved in any other aspects that would make him a top guy.


People aren't paying to see anyone of WWE outside of Brock and Rhonda.

Corbin is effective in that he has heat from smarks and casuals in 2019, how many other people can say that in WWE? Just Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Dean Ambrose  Change your fucking name!


don't tell me what to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

Time to watch some Borderlands 3 game play


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People aren't paying to see anyone of WWE outside of Brock and Rhonda.
> 
> Corbin is effective in that he has heat from smarks and casuals in 2019, how many other people can say that in WWE? Just Brock.


he's not that effective since his heat is basically go away tier and he's one of the reasons people tune out. you don't have a heel people want to see go away dominate your product. you have a heel people want to see get their ass kicked get pushed instead.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's not that effective since his heat is basically go away tier and he's one of the reasons people tune out. you don't have a heel people want to see go away dominate your product.


There is no other kind of heel in 2019. What part of that don't you understand?

Ciampa, eco Daniel Bryan, festival KO; none of them are heels, they are edgy faces due to the growing awareness of fans.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There is no other kind of heel in 2019. What part of that don't you understand?


he's toxic to the product is what you don't understand. people don't want to see him, dude. he's sending people away, not keeping them. he lacks many qualities for a top heel and being able to annoy people being the one quality he has just isn't enough to make up for lacking the other ones.

WWE should focus on building someone else as a top heel instead of corbin because he ain't it chief.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he's toxic to the product is what you don't understand. people don't want to see him, dude. he's sending people away, not keeping them. he lacks many qualities for a top heel and being able to annoy people being the one quality he has just isn't enough to make up for lacking the other ones.
> 
> WWE should focus on building someone else as a top heel instead of corbin because he ain't it chief.


He's more over than 99% of the roster, you're just mad that he's not one of your favorites and that you're getting worked.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There is no other kind of heel in 2019. What part of that don't you understand?
> 
> Ciampa, eco Daniel Bryan, festival KO; none of them are heels, they are edgy faces due to the growing awareness of fans.


Ciampa was the top heel of WWE before they paired him back up again with Gargano before he got injured again. People love Bryant oo much and KO can never be taken seriously as a heel again with how the main roster booking has ruined him and presented him as a cornball.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's more over than 99% of the roster, you're just mad that he's not one of your favorites and that you're getting worked.


being more over than the current roster isn't some huge accomplishment or achievement since the entire roster is castrated by vince's garbage scripts and mismanagement. It doesn't effect Corbin because outside of talking shit he has no other redeeming qualities as a wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Ciampa was the top heel of WWE before they paired him back up again with Gargano before he got injured again. People love Bryant oo much and KO can never be taken seriously as a heel again with how the main roster booking has ruined him and presented him as a cornball.


Ciampa was a heel to casuals and a face to smarks due to his storytelling and ring work. But it's clear that you don't understand the difference.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> being more over than the current roster isn't some huge accomplishment or achievement since the entire roster is castrated by vince's garbage scripts and mismanagement. It doesn't effect Corbin because outside of talking shit he has no other redeeming qualities as a wrestler.


So if everyone is handicapped and failing why does he not get credit for being handicapped and thriving? Bias?


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ciampa was a heel to casuals and a face to smarks due to his storytelling and ring work. But it's clear that you don't understand the difference.


you say he's a face to smarks but I saw him getting booed out the building on those NXTs which is a smark crowd.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So if everyone is handicapped and failing why does he not get credit for being handicapped and thriving? Bias?


Is he even handicapped? this is the best you'd get out of Corbin.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you say he's a face to smarks but I saw him getting booed out the building on those NXTs which is a smark crowd.


Respectful boos, check any forum during his run as champ he was beloved.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Is he even handicapped? this is the best you'd get out of Corbin.


Yes he is under the same creative team as everyone else on the roster.


----------



## Nemesis (May 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Dean Ambrose  change your goddman fucking NAME now!
> People on Twitter already noticed the double or nothing references in the video  there is 2 or 3 I think. GREAT!



You want Moxley cursed before he even makes any kind of appearence?

Also plot twist.  Ambrose did leave WWE but only for Moxley to come in.  All the double or nothing references are red herrings?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You want Moxley cursed before he even makes any kind of appearence?
> 
> Also plot twist.  Ambrose did leave WWE but only for Moxley to come in.  All the double or nothing references are red herrings?



Hmm, depends on how much creative control (not money) Vince is willing to give up in order to get Ambrose back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You want Moxley cursed before he even makes any kind of appearence?
> 
> Also plot twist.  Ambrose did leave WWE but only for Moxley to come in.  All the double or nothing references are red herrings?


Nah his contract was up last night. He's a free agent......


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, depends on how much creative control (not money) Vince is willing to give up in order to get Ambrose back.



No u.


----------



## pat pat (May 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> don't tell me what to do


 DO IT!


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes he is under the same creative team as everyone else on the roster.


they gave corbin more back on smackdown and during his GM constable raw overexposure and he failed to get the interest in him.

he is not a main event guy. he looks like shit and wrestles like it too.
the only credit I'll give baron corbin is that I like his finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Respectful boos, check any forum during his run as champ he was beloved.


I remember a lot of people respecting his wrestling but still emotionally hating his character to the point of booing him and wanting to see Gargano kick his ass. That's good enough heel for me since he met the main goal of a heel. Get people to want to see the other guy potentially beat you.

Meanwhile I don't see anyone wanting to see Corbin have a match let alone get his ass kicked by any of the faces.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> they gave corbin more back on smackdown and during his GM constable raw overexposure and he failed to get the interest in him.
> 
> he is not a main event guy. he looks like shit and wrestles like it too.
> the only credit I'll give baron corbin is that I like his finisher.



 Yes he is receiving a push so he is given more than a lower card but they're still the same shit creative team that everyone else has to deal with, they didn't give him more or less than anyone who was in that spot before him.

He looks like shit because you don't like his gear, you can't even fathom the fact that you're not supposed to like his look.


[S-A-F] said:


> I remember a lot of people respecting his wrestling but still emotionally hating his character to the point of booing him and wanting to see Gargano kick his ass. That's good enough heel for me since he met the main goal of a heel. Get people to want to see the other guy potentially beat you.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't see anyone wanting to see Corbin have a match let alone get his ass kicked by any of the faces.



First off you can't compare someone being more over on NXT than someone else on the main roster. Second, he wasn't just respected he was everyone's favorite "heel", what you new age marks fail to understand is that you're not supposed to have a favorite heel, the heel should cross the bounds of wrestling to the point you hate him in real life, CIAMPA was not that.

The only true heels in the last 10 years of any WWE brand; Brock, Bluetista,  Roman, Jinder, Cena during certain programs, and now Corbin.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes he is receiving a push so he is given more than a lower card but they're still the same shit creative team that everyone else has to deal with, they didn't give him more or less than anyone who was in that spot before him.
> 
> He looks like shit because you don't like his gear, you can't even fathom the fact that you're not supposed to like his look.
> 
> ...


feel like if you gave corbin even better booking he'd still fail to garner any interest. 
Its one thing to purposely dress like a waiter, its another to never go to the gym. dude looks like he should be on the chopping block of that show called Main Event. 

what in the fuck is a new age mark?! lmfao! a heel is supposed to be hated but not to the point that instead of wanting to see him get his ass kicked people just tune out on the guy instead because he's that much of a put off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> DO IT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

So Goldberg, Brock , and Undertaker are gonna be on the Saudi show.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2019)

Look at all this posting about a Cheesecake Factory waiter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Look at all this posting about a Cheesecake Factory waiter.



Cheesecake Factory waiter lives matter


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

Dean's promo beat Smackdown in views

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Goldberg, Brock , and Undertaker are gonna be on the Saudi show.



Taking that oil money. 

But seriously, didn't Saudi Arabia have one of it's largest executions happen in recent times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Taking that oil money.
> 
> But seriously, didn't Saudi Arabia have one of it's largest executions happen in recent times.


Yeah but......moniez


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah but......moniez



The mantra of the local escort services, but I'm guessing that profession gives it's worker health care of sort.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The mantra of the local escort services, but I'm guessing that profession gives it's worker health care of sort.



Pffft hahahahahaha , give health care to workers, you sure are funny pal!- Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2019)

Aiming for the weeb crowd I see 


Well I'm sold


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 1, 2019)

Are they on their way to some bbc


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Are they on their way to some bbc


huh?


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)

hE'S fat


----------



## Gibbs (May 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2019)

Hmm, New Day reacting to the Sonic the Hedgehog trailer.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 2, 2019)

Can Jon Moxley pull off a 5* with Kenny Omega carrying him the entire match?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2019)

Smackdown with a pitiful rating.  Just like we all expected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown with a pitiful rating.  Just like we all expected.



Nothing much to say while Vince is still in charge and doing things his way with little change and ignoring the wants of the fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Can Jon Moxley pull off a 5* with Kenny Omega carrying him the entire match?


No but he can pull off Omegas hair for the lulz


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

> Dean Ambrose is set to return to the indies as Jon Moxley sometime in June, according to _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_.
> 
> as Moxley earlier this week, just minutes after his  contract officially expired, making him a free agent. Ambrose reportedly has bookings lined up with a number of different promotions, and those will be announced soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2019)

I heard the rumor that Dean wants to do a bunch of death matches and then take time off or retire.

Wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I heard the rumor that Dean wants to do a bunch of death matches and then take time off or retire.
> 
> Wtf


He did state in an interview before he wants to do more death matches.

Man is a mad lad


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2019)

> Vince McMahon has reportedly informed  in writing that the company will not be releasing him from his  contract, according to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter.
> 
> As we've noted,  that he had requested his release over unhappiness with how he's been used. It was reported last week that WWE has added another 6 months to Harper's contract for the time he spent on the shelf after wrist surgery. His contract was to expire in November of this year, but now he won't be able to leave until around 36 time in 2020. WWE had plans for Harper to return and feud with Sami Zayn.
> 
> ...



source: 



I know you gotta honor your contract but...... if you don't like a wrestler or get him, just let him go . I get Vince doesn't want competition but you're just wasting money on a guy who isn't working .


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2019)

Rush fucked around and has the entire wrestling world against him. lol


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2019)

Rush is trying to be the next Enzo in how much the backstage hates him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rush fucked around and has the entire wrestling world against him. lol





Nemesis said:


> Rush is trying to be the next Enzo in how much the backstage hates him.



Just feed the guy to Strowman already to get him off TV but have someone contact the authorities first to make sure to explain that it's a small man not child that Strowman is beating up on.  And Strowman should avoid doing a running boot near the ropes to avoid any freak injuries that Cass suffered when burying Enzo.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just feed the guy to Strowman already to get him off TV but have someone contact the authorities first to make sure to explain that it's a small man not child that Strowman is beating up on.  And Strowman should avoid doing a running boot near the ropes to avoid any freak injuries that Cass suffered when burying Enzo.



Would work if Strowman isn't in the dog house as well.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2019)

The Lashley-Rush thing is plain awful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> The Lashley-Rush thing is plain awful.



Didn't they break them up at a PPV by having Lashley turn on Rush for a loss then the next night they are back together. 

Anyway, going to be out on family business this weekend til mid week next week so I'll be missing Raw and Smackdown.... which I should be counting as a blessing of sorts but dammit I'll end up missing Toonami.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Would work if Strowman isn't in the dog house as well.


Strowman is a big dumbass thinking he could pull some wcw wolfpac shit and show up late and leave early.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2019)

Strowman is just going to forget he has to beat up Rush or something anyway.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2019)

Strowman believed his own hype instead of realising fans only started to like him because he was beating up Roman when Roman was at his most hated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2019)

Rush was the best part of Lashley’s act.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 2, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> The Lashley-Rush thing is plain awful.


"SHOW RAIDEN YOUR ASS, BAWBEE! SHOW IT TO HIM, BAWBEE!"


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> "SHOW RAIDEN YOUR ASS, BAWBEE! SHOW IT TO HIM, BAWBEE!"



lmaoo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2019)

> The Usos now have a psychological edge in this young rivalry, and in order to catch up to their rivals, the former Raw Tag Team Champions have to either develop thicker skin or finish out their business between the ropes in a way they couldn't this past week against Zack Ryder & Curt Hawkins in what was otherwise a very impressive performance. *In other words, this could be the beginning of a whole new Revival or the first humiliation of many. The choice is up to them.*



This last fucking line. Jesus christ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2019)

What could have been.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What could have been.



at least we got commentator Randy


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This last fucking line. Jesus christ


What’s that from?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What’s that from?


it's a teaser for Monday Night Raw.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This last fucking line. Jesus christ


 just say fuck it and sit at home.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> just say fuck it and sit at home.


Vince is driving the ship to hell if he has to. Someone's gotta take his power already


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> just say fuck it and sit at home.


They are great friends with Sasha.  Might as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They are great friends with Sasha.  Might as well.


They should also start promoting other shows


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2019)

It is odd seeing these two on the same side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2019)

Fuck wwe 

Let the ratings suffer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It is odd seeing these two on the same side.



Especially when Piper once said to Hogan "Do you think they'd like you as much if they didn't despise me more." or something along those lines.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Fuck wwe
> 
> Let the ratings suffer


Reigns going to be on Raw this week. Vince is clueless about how to fix the ratings.

We even saw this week that wwe is going to overpay to bring back their part timers (Goldberg and Brock).


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2019)

What is wrong with Vince?


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

This is what I want:

1).  Vince announces his retirement.  Control of wwe television is handed down to someone else.  Fightful, Meltzer and others confirm that Vince is no longer involved with the show.

2).  The brand split officially ends.  Redundant belts are retired.

3).  Refresh the commentary teams on both shows.  I say replace everyone.

Do these things and I will give the new creative a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

Why is Ronda still talking about how fake wrestling is?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What is wrong with Vince?


Wwe loves shitting the bed



Just end the brand split 




Rukia said:


> This is what I want:
> 
> 1).  Vince announces his retirement.  Control of wwe television is handed down to someone else.  Fightful, Meltzer and others confirm that Vince is no longer involved with the show.
> 
> ...


We all got to continue to not watch the product.
We did good last week.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

Remember when Vince, Stephanie, Shane, and HHH came out and apologized?  They stood in the ring and giggled and blamed Baron Corbin.  And they promised to do better.  They promised to listen to the fans.

It was exactly as I and many others predicted.  It was a stall tactic to get people to keep watching until Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

What I don’t understand is why the stock price is so high.  This is a dead company!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What I don’t understand is why the stock price is so high.  This is a dead company!


What lol? They make money hand over fist, $audi Arabia comes to mind.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Vince, Stephanie, Shane, and HHH came out and apologized?  They stood in the ring and giggled and blamed Baron Corbin.  And they promised to do better.  They promised to listen to the fans.
> 
> It was exactly as I and many others predicted.  It was a stall tactic to get people to keep watching until Wrestlemania.


They really thought we were some dummies and would watch no matter what



Rukia said:


> What I don’t understand is why the stock price is so high.  This is a dead company!


That tv deal keeping them alive. They lucky live sports are booming with contract offers.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What lol? They make money hand over fist, $audi Arabia comes to mind.


If you look at the trajectory.  Pretty soon that’s all that will be left.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What could have been.


this would have been insane.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> They really thought we were some dummies and would watch no matter what
> 
> 
> That tv deal keeping them alive. They lucky live sports are booming with contract offers.


Dude my goofy ass uncle I always tell you guys about doesn't even watch wwe anymore. And he was watching consistently since the 80s. That should tell you something, wwe is chasing away their fucking lifers!


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2019)

Apparently Smack down had its worst rating it's ever had since its on air for 26 years.

*This week's episodes of Raw and SmackDown Live were down 30% and 25% from 2018, respectively. Raw drew a  while SmackDown Live logged a  To put this in perspective, Raw's average viewership through 2018 saw a 32% decline over the past five years.*
*
*


----------



## WhatADrag (May 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Dude my goofy ass uncle I always tell you guys about doesn't even watch wwe anymore. And he was watching consistently since the 80s. That should tell you something, wwe is chasing away their fucking lifers!


Don't worry they will give us more authority to bring us back


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Apparently Smack down had its worst rating it's ever had since its on air for 26 years.
> 
> *This week's episodes of Raw and SmackDown Live were down 30% and 25% from 2018, respectively. Raw drew a  while SmackDown Live logged a  To put this in perspective, Raw's average viewership through 2018 saw a 32% decline over the past five years.
> 
> *


WWE Smackdown will get canceled on Fox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Apparently Vince is using Roman on Raw and Smackdown because he thinks he'll save the ratings.......





*Spoiler*: __ 



Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Apparently Vince is using Roman on Raw and Smackdown because he thinks he'll save the ratings.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine thinking Roman vs Elias and Shane is a feud that would draw in interest.
Or that Roman is some big ratings draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Imagine thinking Roman vs Elias and Shane is a feud that would draw in interest.
> Or that Roman is some big ratings draw.


Not a knock on Roman but holy shit is Vince delusional to a mass proportion. People are bored, they have nobody that they are into other than maybe Becky and even now she's losing steam because WWE sucks at booking during the summer.

Plus Roman just came back from fighting cancer, wearing him out is stupid as hell.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Not a knock on Roman but holy shit is Vince delusional to a mass proportion. People are bored, they have nobody that they are into other than maybe Becky and even now she's losing steam because WWE sucks at booking during the summer.
> 
> Plus Roman just came back from fighting cancer, wearing him out is stupid as hell.


yea but if vince doesn't overwork the poor dude and shove him back in fans faces how else will he remind us that roman is the big dog and top guy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea but if vince doesn't overwork the poor dude and shove him back in fans faces how else will he remind us that roman is the big dog and top guy?



by hyping him up through videos ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

damn I'm so glad I have no real investment on Raw or Smackdown anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> by hyping him up through videos ?


nope! gotta have him in segments of both shows and wrestling multiple times a week! now that's far more effective.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> nope! gotta have him in segments of both shows and wrestling multiple times a week! now that's far more effective.



I can imagine the board of directors might be like....'You know ,  the Fox deal to get those 200 million dollars is to hit 2.5 million viewers consistently. We might have to ask Vince to retire.'


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Ok guys so I'm wishful thinking and it won't happen but....I really want Moxley vs Punk


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Ok guys so I'm wishful thinking and it won't happen but....I really want Moxley vs Punk



I'm fine with it, especially since I know Punk vs Austin is just a dream now.

Also @Dean Ambrose 

Here's John Moxley introduction his trainer Cody Hawk for the CAC Awards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 4, 2019)

Hunico is just chilling and meeting Premier League clubs.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What is wrong with Vince?



This fat fuck can’t let go


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm fine with it, especially since I know Punk vs Austin is just a dream now.
> 
> Also @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Here's John Moxley introduction his trainer Cody Hawk for the CAC Awards.


Yeah I saw. He was even given some time in the Chronicles when they were shooting on his recovery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hunico is just chilling and meeting Premier League clubs.


Premier USA clubs are as meaningless as meeting Doink the clown


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2019)

I wish Punk is still with the WWE to this day and drop a shoot promo out of nowhere on Monday and expose Vince of all the fucked up things he’s done for the company.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I wish Punk is still with the WWE to this day and drop a shoot promo out of nowhere on Monday and expose Vince of all the fucked up things he’s done for the company.


he'll fuck around and end up having to shoot with hhh.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he'll fuck around and end up having to shoot with hhh.



I prefer Vince lol. Maybe Punk will expose talent who’s faking injury for cheap pops which was all orchestrated by Vince


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Premier USA clubs are as meaningless as meeting Doink the clown



Yeah but that's not a USA club.  It's the best of the rest club (As in not oil money teams or Liverpool/United/Spurs/Arsenal) in the English premier league.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah but that's not a USA club.  It's the best of the rest club (As in not oil money teams or Liverpool/United/Spurs/Arsenal) in the English premier league.


Oh thanks for the correction 

whenever I see USA , I think of them as a joke


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh thanks for the correction
> 
> whenever I see USA , I think of them as a joke



That's because MLS is a joke.  It's the Florida of Association Football. (AKA where the oldies go to retire.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

So they cancelled Smackdown this week lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So they cancelled Smackdown this week lol.


They did?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They did?


Yea apparently most of the Smackdown roster will be on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)




----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2019)

I'm back because I have been forced to speak on the ratings situation. Since Wrestlemania WWE have lost hundreds of thousands of viewers. I told you THE MAN was not a draw, but is instead merely a SCSA cosplayer. That's the first thing.

Then THE MAN before her, Seth Rollins is notorious for pushing people away. His first title reign had some of the worst ratings ever seen in life. These geeks will ruin the business.

Put the title on Big Dog and at the very least Smackdown will be saved in this mass exodus of fans.

/rant over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea apparently most of the Smackdown roster will be on Raw.


I know people say it often this decade and probably during guest GM era......but I really don't think I've ever seen wwe this low before in my life.


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2019)

Revival are leaving in this box.


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2019)

@Jake CENA why are you mad at me bro? Be mad at Rollins.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 5, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Jake CENA why are you mad at me bro? Be mad at Rollins.



Welcome back lol


----------



## God Movement (May 5, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Welcome back lol


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Revival are leaving in this box.


should have undisputed era interrupt roman on raw and have him solo all 4.


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is what I want:
> 
> 1).  Vince announces his retirement.  Control of wwe television is handed down to someone else.  Fightful, Meltzer and others confirm that Vince is no longer involved with the show.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think they need to introduce new belt concepts. Even something like a Submission Title would have more relevance than some of the belts.

They also need to stop doing a vomit list of bland singles matches.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can imagine the board of directors might be like....'You know ,  the Fox deal to get those 200 million dollars is to hit 2.5 million viewers consistently. We might have to ask Vince to retire.'



Vince would then fire (or just buy out their shares) the lot, just by having 50%+1 control of shares he still has full 100% control over everything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince would then fire (or just buy out their shares) the lot, just by having 50%+1 control of shares he still has full 100% control over everything.


Well the Board of Directors could actually fire Vince as CEO if they wanted to. Those guys have more rank than they let on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias dude, I think Becky's getting stale lately. She needs to be allowed to talk like how she posts on Twitter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2019)

Becky hasn’t been interesting in 2019.  Not her fault.  But that’s a fact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky hasn’t been interesting in 2019.  Not her fault.  But that’s a fact.


Her Twitter has but again, that's cause she has more liberty.

Which is why Vince needs to fuck off already.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2019)

Superstars in wwe know when the tv content is crap and they try to overcome that by being interesting on social media.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 5, 2019)

Okada vs Jericho for the IWGP Heavyweight championship is happening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Okada vs Jericho for the IWGP Heavyweight championship is happening



Fat2J thinks he’s still in his 20s


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat2J thinks he’s still in his 20s


I mean he's in his perfect age to have a midlife crisis


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat2J thinks he’s still in his 20s


Well at least he has an interesting character and can have some great rivalries while ending it with good matches.
In wwe they have absolutely nothing left....


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well at least he has an interesting character and can have some great rivalries while ending it with good matches.
> In wwe they have absolutely nothing left....



Ending with Fat2J eating the pin like how fast he eat cheeseburgers?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Ending with Fat2J eating the pin like how fast he eat cheeseburgers?


 I mean Fat Jericho still more entertaining than Raw or Smackdown lately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2019)

fat2j having better matches outside wwe too. then again he has better talent to work with.
also sounds like vince has his agents making boolshit matches.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Ending with Fat2J eating the pin like how fast he eat cheeseburgers?


Well fat2j no matter how fat he is at least doesn't put me to sleep like all the bland ass top model wwe wre....superstars. 
His rivalry with Omaha breaking into a random indy show where Kenny finds him in his "tourist tour" to kick his ass is more entertaining than anything wwe has shit out this year. And it's not even on fucking TV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> fat2j having better matches outside wwe too. then again he has better talent to work with.
> also sounds like vince has his agents making boolshit matches.


Those friend made AJ vs Rollins a "mehh" rivalry, literally any wrestling promotion in the world would make this some kind of super mega historical shit. But in wwe? It's just a random crappy rivalry with two guys who plays the same characters. I am a Rollins fan since ring of honor,  but I don't give a single fuck about him in wwe right now , he is bland like any other wwe babyface. What is even the difference between AJ, Rollins and ginn balor in term of character again?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well fat2j no matter how fat he is at least doesn't put me to sleep like all the bland ass top model wwe wre....superstars.
> His rivalry with Omaha breaking into a random indy show where Kenny finds him in his "tourist tour" to kick his ass is more entertaining than anything wwe has shit out this year. And it's not even on fucking TV.



Yeah its very entertaining alright. But you guys are a bit sadistic, wanting to see an out of shape guy get his ass kicked lmao

Kenny carried Fat2J tho 

But I agree, Fat2J is better than Raw and Smackdown. Vince’s company has the weakest champions in all of history thanks to shitty booking


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Oh yeah guys apparently its reported that even if someone fails the drug testing of WWE they won't be released.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well fat2j no matter how fat he is at least doesn't put me to sleep like all the bland ass top model wwe wre....superstars.
> His rivalry with Omaha breaking into a random indy show where Kenny finds him in his "tourist tour" to kick his ass is more entertaining than anything wwe has shit out this year. And it's not even on fucking TV.


vince would probably have jericho put alester black on the list and then lose to him every week in nothing matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

So the XFL got tv rights from Disney and Fox


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So the XFL got tv rights from Disney and Fox



So as it stands, the XFL has a tv deal and AEW doesn’t.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So as it stands, the XFL has a tv deal and AEW doesn’t.



Pretty much 

Although Cody said he had an announcement to make in his last indie show


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah guys apparently its reported that even if someone fails the drug testing of WWE they won't be released.



The wellness policy was a joke anyway.  It was never "don't use drugs." it was "Don't use Vince approved drugs from Vince approved suppliers."

Also why you got to jinx the guys return to the indi scene with the name change?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The wellness policy was a joke anyway.  It was never "don't use drugs." it was "Don't use Vince approved drugs from Vince approved suppliers."
> 
> Also why you got to jinx the guys return to the indi scene with the name change?



I haven't jinxed anyone


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So the XFL got tv rights from Disney and Fox


You changed YOUR FUCKIMG NAME! THANK GOD!





Also does wwe intend to go on fox with those retarded ratings ? Sure they will get a boost from going to fox , but that's a momentarily boost. How are they gonna keep it? With the current booking ( which has been crap for like 6 years )?
With undertaker , goldberg and fucking Lesnar? They literally created no stars and are bringing back old dudes...two of them cant fight....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

So who's watching Raw? Cause honestly I kinda don't care about MITB .


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So who's watching Raw? Cause honestly I kinda don't care about MITB .


is smackdown still cancelled?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> is smackdown still cancelled?


Nah . Turns out it was their house show that was cancelled. 

Smackdown still gonna happen. 

Although all Smackdown roster is on Raw


----------



## pat pat (May 6, 2019)

Wow there is RAW today!? Oh crap its Monday! Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Crowd cheering for Vince. g


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Crowd cheering for Vince. g



Is why I can never take crowds seriously.  Kiss the bosses ass while bitching about everything he does.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

Lmao what


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Is why I can never take crowds seriously.  Kiss the bosses ass while bitching about everything he does.


Yeah , to me Vince has lost all nostalgia love and is just a dude that has lost it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah . Turns out it was their house show that was cancelled.
> 
> Smackdown still gonna happen.
> 
> Although all Smackdown roster is on Raw


ah figures lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Thank god that DB can still wrestle


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> ah figures lol


If I was Fox I'd be like, da fuq you doin Vince? Showing favoritism for Raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Oh shit DB going hard


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

Cringe


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Ok that's fucking dumb


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Hey a raw person on raw! (Best raw person on Raw)


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

Nice new name @Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey a raw person on raw! (Best raw person on Raw)


Take it easy man. At this point , all you're gonna be doing is beating a tied up person (Vince) with a shovel


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Nice new name @Jon Moxley


Thanks . Counting down the days to Double or Nothing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Take it easy man. At this point , all you're gonna be doing is beating a tied up person (Vince) with a shovel



I forgot I was supposed to change my name to Drew McIntyre when he kept beating down Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I forgot I was supposed to change my name to Drew McIntyre when he kept beating down Dean.



You miss opportunities the way Vince misses chances to pull triggers on pushes


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

23 minutes


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2019)

Is AJ heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Is AJ heel


Technically no. Seth was being a dick and AJ shut him up.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

Well at least WWE comprised a bit on the split lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

in b4 Baron Corbin


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You miss opportunities the way Vince misses chances to pull triggers on pushes



Still have the shovel power here, know your place!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still have the shovel power here, know your place!



I'll no sell your shovel powers


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

is that match over yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Well time to see what other stuff Sami says


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Why does Sami fear Braun, he's defeated Braun a few times before.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)

"someone has gotta shut him up."

Oh Renee


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> "someone has gotta shut him up."
> 
> Oh Renee



Don't worry, once Mox joins AEW they'll shut her up


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why does Sami fear Braun, he's defeated Braun a few times before.


because the only heel is a chicken shit heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Ricochet dumb as fuck for putting his spot on the line. They're already ruining him


----------



## WhatADrag (May 6, 2019)

Vince is a genius guys


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

Braun buried Sami? I genuinely hate him.


----------



## Raiden (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

The lack of reaction for Ricochet saddens me


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Hopefully they allow Ricochet to go nuts at MITB


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Joe about to put Rey/ Eddie's kid to sleep


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

With so many blonde characters that feel the same,  Lacey really feels like a clone


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

I'm guessing you all gave up on Raw


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Braun buried Sami? I genuinely hate him.



He's gone full circle.  People hated Braun first time round against Sami,  liked him vs Roman and now they hate him again and he fights Sami.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ricochet dumb as fuck for putting his spot on the line. They're already ruining him



Wtf!? You did change your name to Jon Moxley the ultra jobber  lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf!? You did change your name to Jon Moxley the ultra jobber  lmao


dude I wouldn't talk mr Cena sucks and I hate him .

Now you're onto Roman.


hypocrite. By the way you're about as funny as the writers of Raw


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dude I wouldn't talk mr Cena sucks and I hate him .
> 
> Now you're onto Roman.
> 
> ...



Your post doesn’t make any sense. But whatever. 

Roman is a fraud and you know it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Your post doesn’t make any sense. But whatever.
> 
> Roman is a fraud and you know it.


You know it does 

As for Roman being a fraud, he's a good wrestler. If you want to say his mic skills sucks that's fine but eventually just like you hated Cena for a long while, eventually when he leaves you'll go , he's a good dude. Even though Roman has lost more often  than Super Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Lol Buzzard killed Rambling rabbit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Yeah Raw is boring as hell again .


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2019)

Same old shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

Damn I haven't watched a single minute of RAW and damn it feels good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

Guess I'll tune in for Kofi/Bryan


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn I haven't watched a single minute of RAW and damn it feels good.


Milwaukee Bucks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Damn I haven't watched a single minute of RAW and damn it feels good.


I have been tuning to NBA playoffs and studying for Final.

Better use of my time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Milwaukee Bucks!


Rewatched the City/Leicester game because I missed it due to work rotations. Kompany really saved football for everyone.


----------



## Gibbs (May 6, 2019)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2019)

I’m going to a Hollywood premiere this week.  So that should be good.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

You have the two best in-ring tag teams in WWE and one of the best tag teams in the world and instead of just booking a simple but competitive feud like they did New Day/Usos or Revivla/#DIY they are doing gay back shaving shit?
I hate Vince.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 6, 2019)

Good TV match. I liked that finishing sequence. Tells you how bad RAW is doing though that they're drafting in SD Main Events to boost it


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rewatched the City/Leicester game because I missed it due to work rotations. Kompany really saved football for everyone.



Not sure how oil shieks sugar daddy teams winning is good for football


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2019)

I read the ep summary.  Seems like the Revival were taught a lesson.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2019)

Wwe is just a bunch of sequences instead of a actual show that has coherent plans that lead to something important and material that the fans like.

Vince losing it as time goes by.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2019)

> According to the Wrestling Observer, both the FOX and USA Networks are putting pressure on WWE to end the brand-split due to poor program ratings for Raw and SmackDown. This somewhat explains the bizarre “wild card” rule announced by Vince McMahon on last night’s episode of Raw, where he stated that a certain set of superstars can jump back and forth between the brands at any point. This week’s viewership numbers haven’t been released yet, but WWE did have Game 4 of the NBA playoff showdown between the Houston Rockets and the Golden State Warriors to compete with.
> 
> Meanwhile, last week’s numbers were the lowest WWE has had all year, down significantly from the same point last year at the start of the new quarter. SmackDown Live specifically has dropped nearly 40% in the 18-35 demographic.
> 
> Stay tuned.




LOL just end that shit completely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL just end that shit completely.



Even if they end it, theres a ton of issues that WWE have right now. They need to have a serious meeting in the company to see what they can do to fix the ratings.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2019)

Remove the old fool running things


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Even if they end it, theres a ton of issues that WWE have right now. They need to have a serious meeting in the company to see what they can do to fix the ratings.


put vince in a block of cement is a start.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> put vince in a block of cement is a start.


So freeze him Han Solo style? 

I'd take it. Hell have a recording saying. 

"You son of a bitch. This isnt over pals!" As hes frozen with his angry face


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So freeze him Han Solo style?
> 
> I'd take it. Hell have a recording saying.
> 
> "You son of a bitch. This isnt over pals!" As hes frozen with his angry face



Nah his last words would be "Fuck you Paul, Dunne is getting everything!" just out of spite.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah his last words would be "Fuck you Paul, Dunne is getting everything!" just out of spite.



Well one of the women wrestlers is gonna have to make the sacrifice to get HHH the company


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

> Monday's  RAW episode, featuring a much-hyped appearance by SmackDown Superstar  plus a returning Daniel Bryan vs. WWE Champion  in the main event that also featured blue brand Superstars, drew 2.244 million viewers, according to Showbuzz Daily.
> 
> This is up 4% from last week's 2.158 million viewers. It is the second-lowest viewership of 2019 and the third-lowest audience for a non-holiday RAW episode in history. Last week's RAW drew the lowest non-holiday red brand viewership in history, besides the 2018 New Year's Eve and 2018 Christmas Eve taped episodes, which drew 1.968 million and 1.775 million viewers.
> 
> ...



Sorry Vince, social media and  Corbin aren't the reason you're failing now


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So freeze him Han Solo style?
> 
> I'd take it. Hell have a recording saying.
> 
> "You son of a bitch. This isnt over pals!" As hes frozen with his angry face


lmao freeze him so in 2090 he's released and saves the 2EW from dying with his terrible booking that will feel refreshing by then.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2019)

Glad that myth of wwe is fine who cares about the ratings bull shit is put to an end.

Tv companies putting that foot on Vince neck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Kofi vs. Sami vs. AJ should be great if no shenanigans are involved.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Speaking of great matches Mustafi Ali vs. Almas should be great


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Kofi vs. Sami vs. AJ should be great if no shenanigans are involved.


Granted the booking here to actually make the match makes no sense but I've given up on WWE making sense anymore.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 7, 2019)

LT only one watching


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> LT only one watching


I gave up on RAW but SD till I die.
The Wildcard shit makes the brand split make zero fucking sense but we been getting good matches out of it


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2019)

Ember Moon is probably a freak in the sac and Carmella could use a facial.


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2019)

TL DR They been split since sept.


----------



## Gibbs (May 7, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TL DR They been split since sept.


wonder if its because buddy found out she was getting flipped by vince and dunn?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TL DR They been split since sept.


Good on him. Man shouldn't accept being cucked


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> lmao freeze him so in 2090 he's released and saves the 2EW from dying with his terrible booking that will feel refreshing by then.


goddammit man 




How's Smackdown guys? I just finished my last Final exam


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> goddammit man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wildcard Rule fucking with booking but we've had good matches despite and because of it.
DBry and Harper beat Usos to win Tag Titles
AJ v. Zayn v. Kofi for WWE Title rn
Ali v. Almas was decent then Orton attacked both to DQ the match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Sami was so close man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wildcard Rule fucking with booking but we've had good matches despite and because of it.
> DBry and Harper beat Usos to win Tag Titles
> AJ v. Zayn v. Kofi for WWE Title rn
> Ali v. Almas was decent then Orton attacked both to DQ the match


Wow so DB gonna be in tag form for a while?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Heel Sami vs Heel KO sounds both interesting and also disappointing of how Vince would write it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wow so DB gonna be in tag form for a while?



Well we'll get the hemp tag team belts.  They can hold until jeff comes back near end of year and finally get Jeff smocking the belt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Blue Thunderbomb is too good a move to be a mere signature. It should be Sami's 2nd finisher FFS


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well we'll get the hemp tag team belts.  They can hold until jeff comes back near end of year and finally get Jeff smocking the belt!



Too bad RVD is in Impact. He would have made a great partner with Jeff


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Using Sami in an awesome main event championship match and treating him as a legitimate threat does SO much more so itt'll be a damn shame next week when we go back to having him be Braun’s punching bag


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Still if Raw did bad last night, pretty sure Smackdown gonna be bad this week too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Still if Raw did bad last night, pretty sure Smackdown gonna be bad this week too


SD was far better than RAW. Hell I'd even say SD was enjoyable once you got around the fuckery that is the "Wildcard Rule"
Plus we gonna get hemp Tag Belts


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SD was far better than RAW. Hell I'd even say SD was enjoyable once you got around the fuckery that is the "Wildcard Rule"
> Plus we gonna get hemp Tag Belts


I know but some people just sick of WWE .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know but some people just sick of WWE .


I don't blame them. Honestly I wasn't even planning on watching SD till I saw on Twitter than Ali and Almas were fighting so I was like I gotta check that out.
I'm defo burnt out on WWE as a whole though. I think I'll just stick to only watching SD for now. RAW hasn't been entertaining in a while but at least SD delivers a passable product for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't blame them. Honestly I wasn't even planning on watching SD till I saw on Twitter than Ali and Almas were fighting so I was like I gotta check that out.
> I'm defo burnt out on WWE as a whole though. I think I'll just stick to only watching SD for now. RAW hasn't been entertaining in a while but at least SD delivers a passable product for the most part.


Personally Im just tuning in for Becky and Bray like you. Becky lost steam thanks to Vince and Bray is the only consistently entertaining guy right now. Miz is fine but otherwise eh on everyone else.


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2019)

They disabled comments


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 
Pac is undefeated 
FOR TWENTY FUCKING MONTHS! 
on the indy scene, wtf? Did he bury the whole world?! :lol like I love retarded ridiculously over the top streaks. Too awesome!


----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They disabled comments


LOL I spot dude that quit because he had the wrestlers keep mentioning Vince at the HOF. 

The only part in this video that doesn't sound or look like bullshit is when the one guy says you need thick skin and not be married to your ideas since they're probably gonna get shot down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2019)

Uh guys........so Lars Sullivan got exposed big time and well......


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2019)

LARS is a fat unhealthy ugly looking piece of shit. Never knew why people thought he was anything else


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2019)

pat pat said:


> LARS is a fat unhealthy ugly looking piece of shit. Never knew why people thought he was anything else


"B-But he's big............and he's big.........LOOK AT HIM DAMMIT!" -Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon.


----------



## pat pat (May 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> "B-But he's big............and he's big.........LOOK AT HIM DAMMIT!" -Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon.


He is short.......and he doesn't look healthy 
And he doesnt look confident at all. Now being short doesnt mean you cant be a "brock lesnar" like character , but you need at least to have the charisma and the presence for that. Dude looks like an insecure incel...


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (May 8, 2019)

All I care about involving wwe right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (May 9, 2019)

Awesome if this become a reality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

LordPerucho said:


> Awesome if this become a reality.


Yeah apparently they're announcing it next Wednesday


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

Three things: 

1.) 

2.) This proves that WWE sucks dick for not allowing the wrestlers to be creative on tv

3.) Mama Becky  wants the Big E


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> LOL just end that shit completely.


.
Happy for this. At least its one step to ending the bs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

I have returned.  So what did I miss for RAW and SD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have returned.  So what did I miss for RAW and SD.



You missed the joke of a lifetime called the Wildcard that Vince came up with


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You missed the joke of a lifetime called the Wildcard that Vince came up with



Looking at the vids for this......now I'm sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking at the vids for this......now I'm sad.


AEW got a tv deal in the UK and US now so ....wait till October


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

Did Vince just flub his lines "Three from Raw to SmackDown, three from SmackDown to Smackdown".... the fuck the man has legit fired people over gaffs like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Vince just flub his lines "Three from Raw to SmackDown, three from SmackDown to Smackdown".... the fuck the man has legit fired people over gaffs like that.


Oh don't worry, he changes the Wild card during the show so nobody knows how it actually works.

They even tried to explain it on their website


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Vince just flub his lines "Three from Raw to SmackDown, three from SmackDown to Smackdown".... the fuck the man has legit fired people over gaffs like that.


He even broke his wild card rule already by adding lars sullivan as the 4th person.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh don't worry, he changes the Wild card during the show so nobody knows how it actually works.
> 
> They even tried to explain it on their website



Just saw the segment, it took 30 fucking minutes to establish that.....  Fuck sakes, it would have made more sense if Vine would have dropped pants, shoved his fist up his own ass, then spewed the garbage coming out of his mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just saw the segment, it took 30 fucking minutes to establish that.....  Fuck sakes, it would have made more sense if Vine would have dropped pants, shoved his fist up his own ass, then spewed the garbage coming out of his mouth.


Don't worry it's gonna change again later in the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> He even broke his wild card rule already by adding lars sullivan as the 4th person.





Jon Moxley said:


> Don't worry it's gonna change again later in the show



Fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.


Vince is desperate now .


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2019)

I hope the networks continue to apply pressure.  I doubt the wildcard rule will do much.

They have to revisit entirely how they present characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2019)

So what's this crap with Bliss.


----------



## SAFFF (May 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.


You also missed this little gem,


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2019)

So what’s the word guys?

Is WWE blaming the women for the low ratings?


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2019)

Lmao Triple H accidentally liked a tweet blaming Vince for problems:


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2019)

I really don’t understand why Stephanie and Shane can’t just have a conversation with Vince.  Isn’t it that easy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I really don’t understand why Stephanie and Shane can’t just have a conversation with Vince.  Isn’t it that easy?



Vince is a control freak that has banned sneezing.  He once nearly killed Shane for pushing him in the pool at his home. This is not the type of guy that will listen to anyone.  Hell these type of people double down when confronted.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2019)

I have parents.  They have been very successful in life.  But I can have a calm conversation with them and talk them into things.

The only reason to not have Vince 100% step down is because it would spook shareholders.  But it’s time for him to step down as the head of creative.


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince is a control freak that has banned sneezing.  He once nearly killed Shane for pushing him in the pool at his home. This is not the type of guy that will listen to anyone.  Hell these type of people double down when confronted.



Yeah I personally think that's one of the reasons he shoves Corbin and Drew in people's faces every Monday.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2019)

Terrible show Brussels just got treated to.


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have parents.  They have been very successful in life.  But I can have a calm conversation with them and talk them into things.
> 
> The only reason to not have Vince 100% step down is because it would spook shareholders.  But it’s time for him to step down as the head of creative.


yea but vince is abnormal, he's not even your above average parent with an ego.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea but vince is abnormal, he's not even your above average parent with an ego.



Vince is a trailer park trash kid who when his daddy realised he was real shoved a ton of money on him and made Vince think he earned it himself 100%.

So he's delusional in thinking he's self made, having nothing as a kid made him value one thing he wished he had, power and wealth.  It's a dangerous mix.


----------



## pat pat (May 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have parents.  They have been very successful in life.  But I can have a calm conversation with them and talk them into things.
> 
> The only reason to not have Vince 100% step down is because it would spook shareholders.  But it’s time for him to step down as the head of creative.


 your parents are normal!


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 10, 2019)

They womt stop the decline , they new a real overhaul like change everything up to the stage of raw and smackdown


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2019)

s


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince is a trailer park trash kid who when his daddy realised he was real shoved a ton of money on him and made Vince think he earned it himself 100%.
> 
> So he's delusional in thinking he's self made, having nothing as a kid made him value one thing he wished he had, power and wealth.  It's a dangerous mix.


yea I forget he didn't really build wwe from the ground up, he just took what his father gave him and had the help and knowledge to create wrestlemania and destroy the territories.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2019)

Uh.... leaving this here.  I'll leave it to you guys to comment on this.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 10, 2019)

Speaking of crazy Vince stories.
Start at 2:15.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince is a trailer park trash kid who when his daddy realised he was real shoved a ton of money on him and made Vince think he earned it himself 100%.
> 
> So he's delusional in thinking he's self made, having nothing as a kid made him value one thing he wished he had, power and wealth.  It's a dangerous mix.


"I'LL FIND A WAY TO BURY YOU PAL!"  Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> "I'LL FIND A WAY TO BURY YOU PAL!"  Vince Mcmahon



Triple H pops his head through the door.

"Did someone say Bury?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Triple H pops his head through the door.
> 
> "Did someone say Bury?"



RIP Nemesis


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> RIP Nemesis



Don't worry I'm an nxt triple h guy. If there's one group safe from Hunter's shovel it's them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Don't worry I'm an nxt triple h guy. If there's one group safe from Hunter's shovel it's them.



True but then you in danger of getting "promoted" to the main show and buried by Vince himself.


----------



## pat pat (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uh.... leaving this here.  I'll leave it to you guys to comment on this.


................is this supposed to be their writing team?! 


Nemesis said:


> Don't worry I'm an nxt triple h guy. If there's one group safe from Hunter's shovel it's them.


 this I am pretty sure he would be ready to lose to Johnny or ciampa ANYDAY! Like if you told people HHH would put over people like Rollins over at Mania AND lose 10 years ago people would call you a fool.....
Nxt hhh is a great guy, for me it seems like he is trying to redeem himself lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Don't worry I'm an nxt triple h guy. If there's one group safe from Hunter's shovel it's them.


Vince will move you up in the card without HHH being notified and then bury you all the way to China.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2019)

*Holds up the clause in my contract that says I can't be moved up*


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of crazy Vince stories.
> Start at 2:15.



Lmao poor Triple H.


----------



## pat pat (May 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao poor Triple H.


you are a moderator now?!!! wtf bro!


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao poor Triple H.


Nice KFC waifu avatar.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you are a moderator now?!!! wtf bro!



Yeah, I'm building a mod faction for this thread.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> you are a moderator now?!!! wtf bro!



Lmaooo I'll still be around  



[S-A-F] said:


> Nice KFC waifu avatar.



Haha thanks. Trying to rep KCC  .


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmaooo I'll still be around
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thanks. Trying to rep KCC  .


kinda reminded me of the gintama KFC promotions from a while ago


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> kinda reminded me of the gintama KFC promotions from a while ago



KFC served ice cream...... when.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KFC served ice cream...... when.


Not in the US of A.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> KFC served ice cream...... when.



KFC/McDonalds/BK etc have different menus depending on the country they are in.  They all have the same core stuff but outside of that it's a free for all depending on country or region of country.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2019)

Meh, Pizza Hut had the better promotional there.


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Pizza Hut had the better promotional there.


what did they replace the pizza booty stamps with in in the US version of this scene? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Not in the US of A.



Not like it would have even been good seeing as how their chicken tastes like ass


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what did they replace the pizza booty stamps with in in the US version of this scene? lol



Reminds me of demoliton man where they swapped Taco Bell for Pizza hut in the UK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2019)

Luffy getting a harem. What has this world come to


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-48242555

Rip to Silver King. To die in the ring is not a good way to go


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-48242555
> 
> Rip to Silver King. To die in the ring is not a good way to go


NOOOOOOO


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Luffy getting a harem. What has this world come to


I know about hancock and those amazons but who else?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I know about hancock and those amazons but who else?


Vivi , The Mermaid princess , and Rebecca


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2019)

Ah man that's so sad. RIP  .


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2019)

Why is the AEW PPV $60??


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2019)

I actually think it should be free.  Build your audience with a gesture of good will.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vivi , The Mermaid princess , and Rebecca


I thought Vivi had that guy? Since when did she wanna fuck Luffy?



Rukia said:


> Why is the AEW PPV $60??


So they can give people incentive to pirate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I thought Vivi had that guy? Since when did she wanna fuck Luffy?
> 
> 
> So they can give people incentive to pirate.


Since she fangirled about him in latest episode


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Since she fangirled about him in latest episode


her man better control that.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2019)

Damn I'd like to watch the PPV but $60 is tough for a PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> her man better control that.


Pfft Vivi  probably got a Sasha like husband so she can mess around with ole boy


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn I'd like to watch the PPV but $60 is tough for a PPV.


Yea honestly rather buy Borderlands 3 than pay that for a PPV


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea honestly rather buy Borderlands 3 than pay that for a PPV



You'd change your tune if Mox came out and destroyed someone 

But seriously $60 for a few hours entertainment is absolutely not value for money.  That's half a year of WWE PPVs  Well more than half a year since first month free.


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea honestly rather buy Borderlands 3 than pay that for a PPV



True! I was thinking about buying Rage 2, but only got feedback on the series from one person. It comes out in two days. Borderlands looks lit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You'd change your tune if Mox came out and destroyed someone
> 
> But seriously $60 for a few hours entertainment is absolutely not value for money.  That's half a year of WWE PPVs  Well more than half a year since first month free.



Nah. If it was 30 bucks then I'd definitely get it. 60 is when the company's existed for a while and you know it's worth it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> True! I was thinking about buying Rage 2, but only got feedback on the series from one person. It comes out in two days. Borderlands looks lit


Rage basically is like Farcry + Borderlands . I kinda want it too but 

Yeah Borderlands is gonna be awesome


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2019)

Btw guys there's a . It's sandwich themed. Possible to win Naruto points.



Jon Moxley said:


> Rage basically is like Farcry + Borderlands . I kinda want it too but
> 
> Yeah Borderlands is gonna be awesome



Yeah I'm pumped to play : ). I also have an eye on that Crash game coming out in May.

And did yall see this:


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Btw guys there's a . It's sandwich themed. Possible to win Naruto points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be fair, once you sign with the company, the social media usage kinda does belong with the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pfft Vivi  probably got a Sasha like husband so she can mess around with ole boy


damn should have known vivi was a thot too. she's a princess after all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> damn should have known vivi was a thot too. she's a princess after all.



Pretty much 

Although Baeju got claim on Luffy first


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Btw guys there's a . It's sandwich themed. Possible to win Naruto points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously can Feed me more and The Big guy even be owned as phrases and property rights?

They're both somewhat standard phrases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously can Feed me more and The Big guy even be owned as phrases and property rights?
> 
> They're both somewhat standard phrases.


WWE tries to copyright and file for patents for everything 

Of course they think those  phrases were originated in E


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn I'd like to watch the PPV but $60 is tough for a PPV.



Isn't this the normal cost of a PPV



Jon Moxley said:


> Vivi , The Mermaid princess , and Rebecca



So Luffy has royalty wanting to plunder his seed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't this the normal cost of a PPV
> 
> 
> 
> So Luffy has royalty wanting to plunder his seed.



Pretty much.

Plus you got Queen of the Amazons Hancock and possible Sanji's sister and it's all royalty


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Plus you got Queen of the Amazons Hancock and possible Sanji's sister and it's all royalty



True but then again the guy travels with Nami and Robin and makes you wonder if "captain's privilege" isn't taken advantage of. 

But in all honesty Oda made the guy way to dense to notice an affections towards him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but then again the guy travels with Nami and Robin and makes you wonder if "captain's privilege" isn't taken advantage of.
> 
> But in all honesty Oda made the guy way to dense to notice an affections towards him.



The girls are probably the ones that  took advantage of said privilege  


Yeah it's gonna be like Goku where some girl tricks him into doing stuff


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The girls are probably the ones that  took advantage of said privilege
> 
> 
> Yeah it's gonna be like Goku where some girl tricks him into doing stuff



I think Goku is a bit of a bad example.  Unlike ChiChi, I think the girls of One Piece would want some affection from their man Luffy.  ChiChi so desperate for a husband, she took on the "happy to be there/glad for this marriage" attitude that affection for her is Goku staring at the back of her head.  Hell, ChiChi the epitome of the most of the current WWE roster, "happy to be there" and gladly take it in the behind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Goku is a bit of a bad example.  Unlike ChiChi, I think the girls of One Piece would want some affection from their man Luffy.  ChiChi so desperate for a husband, she took on the "happy to be there/glad for this marriage" attitude that affection for her is Goku staring at the back of her head.  Hell, ChiChi the epitome of the most of the current WWE roster, "happy to be there" and gladly take it in the behind.


Good idea


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2019)

We need CM Punk back in the business


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Goku is a bit of a bad example.  Unlike ChiChi, I think the girls of One Piece would want some affection from their man Luffy.  ChiChi so desperate for a husband, she took on the "happy to be there/glad for this marriage" attitude that affection for her is Goku staring at the back of her head.  Hell, ChiChi the epitome of the most of the current WWE roster, "happy to be there" and gladly take it in the behind.


ChiChi's attitude of putting up with Goku's shit really is the best description of current wwe employees and fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

So it seems Sheamus might be retiring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

> [
> Fox Entertainment CEO Charlie Collier officially revealed the network's 2019-2020 fall schedule today. As expected, _WWE SmackDown Live_ is scheduled to air for two hours live every Friday night from 8 p.m. - 10 p.m. ET. It will debut on Friday, October 4th.
> 
> "Today marks a new beginning for Fox Entertainment. So it is with a start-up mindset and, upon an incredible foundation of assets, that we deliver our first slate of new comedies, dramas and unscripted series," Collier said. "Alongside top creators and talent, and through innovative partnerships across the industry, we are redefining what it means to be an entertainment company, and what it means to be Fox, for 2019 and beyond."
> ...


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

That women’s match on Raw tonight is an egg layer.  Yikes.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't this the normal cost of a PPV
> 
> 
> 
> So Luffy has royalty wanting to plunder his seed.



Yeah but money is tight rn. I've only purchased like one sixty dollar ppv for a year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

So Seth confirmed he's dating Becky.


In b4 Seth Thotllins breaks her heart


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Seth confirmed he's dating Becky.
> 
> 
> In b4 Seth Thotllins breaks her heart


How many dick pics has he sent her?


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

Lmao just saw his Instagram.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How many dick pics has he sent her?


Probably 50 



I'm guessing since Seth couldn't get over on his own, his girl will do it for him


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Don't really like having smackdown on fridays again but I guess that means they will have to bring out the Friday Night Smackdown logo again.

How many times will they say Friday Night Smackdown Live without flubbing it up??


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Don't really like having smackdown on fridays again but I guess that means they will have to bring out the Friday Night Smackdown logo again.
> 
> How many times will they say Friday Night Smackdown Live without flubbing it up??


Probably a ton


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

I find it a little relieving because both shows back to back is a lot.But yeah I also think Friday is a tricky spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Rick Knox 

He was tearing up when he got offered an AEW contract

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

RIP Undertaker


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I find it a little relieving because both shows back to back is a lot.But yeah I also think Friday is a tricky spot.


Ideally  I'd like for them to go back to thursday night.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> RIP Undertaker


The ring is gonna be filled with steam with how gassed these two will be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

I love middle eastern fans who represent how they stay in the past by wanting two old men who could easily pass out in the middle of the ring as a match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

So WALTER faced off vs R-truth for the NXT UK title.


I'm not even fucking kidding


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

RIP Truth's chest.  Though it's a dark match so won't be on TV.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

Also what is on TV tonight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Braun loses his MITB spot to Sami


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also what is on TV tonight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wish it was Corbin 

Honestly I hope they show bray's  segment early


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

It's in the middle


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Dammit. I was hoping to watch as little Raw as possible


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit. I was hoping to watch as little Raw as possible



Well when I mean in the middle.  I really mean about 2 hours 40 minutes in.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also what is on TV tonight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I’m okay with that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But they should try to find a way to make Braun popular again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well when I mean in the middle.  I really mean about 2 hours 40 minutes in.


Never mind found spoilers since its a taped show


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m okay with that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 He only got popular because he was killing roman when Roman was the most hated guy in the company.  Hell put Corbin in that position 2 years ago HE would have got over.  Braun himself is fucking himself over as well breaking every backstage rule that exists.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m okay with that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



braun really blew it by doing everything wrong backstage. they've clearly given up on him and will now start using him to put others over. another big flop.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

I don’t have the answers.  But wwe needs people that fans will pay to watch.  And they need to stop catering to internet indie fans.  Write better storylines and promos!


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t have the answers.  But wwe needs people that fans will pay to watch.  And they need to stop catering to internet indie fans.  Write better storylines and promos!



I think the answers might need to be essentially go away.  By that I mean they need to go off the air for a few weeks/months.  Major restructuring.  Half the company might need to be culled too.  Then when you come back do one show a week, don't show everyone every week (In the AE they had weeks without Austin/Rock/Foley) but use some sort of promo video in their place.  Make tv audience miss them, have the dark match so the live audience doesn't miss out and feel cheated or if desperate two shows with different people (Like if Xmas/new year).  Keep it two hours.

Honestly talen wise in ring todays wrestlers are so much better than other eras (95% of them are NXT call ups who were performing great down there).  There's far too many hours so there's fatigue for both the Wrestlers and from the fans.  Also there's only so much in variety you can do when you have the same people turning up every week filling up too many hours.

Less people, less time, not having everyone on a show.  Roman when he came back up until Mania was in basically one every 2 raws, that's enough.  Have more of the main event do that.  Do video promos to hype up feuds etc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

WWE isn't fixing anything. They're just happy to be there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Ready for Raw is Recorded.   Hell anyone ready for Raw anymore.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

How low can the ratings go for a recorded show?  This is very interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ready for Raw is Recorded.   Hell anyone ready for Raw anymore.


I'm ready to drop it once Bray's stuff happens


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Bliss the only one I care about.  And they either have no plans with her or she is too injury prone to compete.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

Brought Roman for two weeks in a row


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

"Infinity Stone" .... Orton definitely winning so he can snap his finger and go back to relevancy. 

Fuck, Renee came along.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss the only one I care about.  And they either have no plans with her or she is too injury prone to compete.


She has a match tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Crowd chanting for Elias


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Elias face in this feud.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She has a match tonight.



*Spoiler*: __ 



have you not read the spoilers?  Lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> have you not read the spoilers?  Lmao.


I did.

She was supposed to be in a triple threat match 

also I'm not spoilering my comments. Raw is utter shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Crowd chanting for Elias



Amazing, Roman comes back from leukemia and Vince just shits on this and the boos flow.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Elias is popular in Europe.  And in Canada.  And in the US.  Just let him act this way and get cheered.  Don’t turn him babyface!!!  This isn’t the 1980’s anymore!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Amazing, Roman comes back from leukemia and Vince just shits on this and the boos flow.


Vince can fuck off for this. He had a chance at a new beginning and he blew his load. 

Now Roman's back where he began

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I did.
> 
> She was supposed to be in a triple threat match
> 
> also I'm not spoilering my comments. Raw is utter shit



Looking at the spoilers as well, going from it, it looks like the Bray segment is going to happen in the third hour.  Willing to tolerate waiting for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking at the spoilers as well, going from it, it looks like the Bray segment is going to happen in the third hour.  Willing to tolerate waiting for that.



I should watch a movie then


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Well I'm off to go watch Those Who Hunt Elves.  A fantasy comedy in which three people from Earth are transported to a mystical land and must strip elves naked in order to get home via spell imprinted on their bodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm off to go watch Those Who Hunt Elves.  A fantasy comedy in which three people from Earth are transported to a mystical land and must strip elves naked in order to get home via spell imprinted on their bodies.



So you're off to watch a low budget porn. Got it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

So I just saw the spoilers, Alexa might be in the doghouse


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So you're off to watch a low budget porn. Got it



It's a 90's anime whose head elf is dubbed by the same person who voiced Excel before blowing her voice out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a 90's anime whose head elf is dubbed by the same person who voiced Excel before blowing her voice out.


oh damn 

seriously though the last part of the info sounded like a porn


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

damn man . Raw is agonizing. Can we get  to the Bray thing already?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2019)

Welp, Mojo with his push.  Looks like Mojo's gimmick is having blue lines painted on his face, wonderful.   Remember Vince approved this gimmick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

They made Nikki Cross normal smh
Unless of course she's fucking with Alexa and trying to manipulate her while Alexa tries to do the same to her. She did have that creepy smile at the end


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Amazing, Roman comes back from leukemia and Vince just shits on this and the boos flow.



Honestly he's only been boo'd in 3 smarky places.  Mania, Raw after mania and today.  Which is basically full of Brits.  Most people here still follow the "He faked cancer to get over." mantra.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They made Nikki Cross normal smh
> Unless of course she's fucking with Alexa and trying to manipulate her while Alexa tries to do the same to her. She did have that creepy smile at the end



It's how she was in the indis.  Normal seeming but manipulative as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

I tune back only to see Corbin......so I check out again


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Corbin, Drew or Almas is winning at MITB but I have a sickening feeling it'll be Corbin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Tbf I don't mind Corbin. But I don't get why WWE insists on giving him a pseudo-main event push when dude is mid-card at best


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Why are we wasting time with this Roman video package we already saw last week? He isn't a RAW guy so what's the point. I swear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why are we wasting time with this Roman video package we already saw last week? He isn't a RAW guy so what's the point. I swear.


So Seth Rollins confirmed he's smashing Becky today


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Seth Rollins confirmed he's smashing Becky today


Just another reason to hate him


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Just another reason to hate him




So he's now in your bury list?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

So it seems Alexa isn't replaced


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

holy shit Dana you gave me a heart attack


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> holy shit Dana you gave me a heart attack


Dana is useless


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Also if they just use Nikki as a stepping stone for Alexa I'll be pissed


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dana is useless


Yeah but it seems she went from utter shit to, eh it's progress.

Next step: She's ok.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also if they just use Nikki as a stepping stone for Alexa I'll be pissed


She would be lucky to be a stepping stone for Alexa.  Consider her last six months.  At least she’s on tv this way.


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a 90's anime whose head elf is dubbed by the same person who voiced Excel before blowing her voice out.


Does she use her Excel voice while being slammed?


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So I just saw the spoilers, Alexa might be in the doghouse


wait why??


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> wait why??



Not sure. Although the reports of Alexa being replaced at MITB seem suspicious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Damn was hoping Cesaro hit the 619


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure. Although the reports of Alexa being replaced at MITB seem suspicious.


Alexa is either like Paige.  And should retire from in-ring competition.

Or Russo is right.  And she should leave WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is either like Paige.  And should retire from in-ring competition.
> 
> Or Russo is right.  And she should leave WWE.


Honestly I'd like to see Alexa go indies so she can get some more experience that isn't just WWE.

She definitely has potential but she seems limited by starting off in E.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Fuck you Seth !  I'm glad Ambrose beat the shit out of you 




Also finally get to the good part of Raw


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 13, 2019)

Fug Bray got dark AF


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

OH SHIT BRAY ! That legit looked scary


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

how many little jennies and jimmies are gonna piss their beds tonight?


----------



## SAFFF (May 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is either like Paige.  And should retire from in-ring competition.
> 
> Or Russo is right.  And she should leave WWE.


what did russo say?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2019)

Oh wow they're using NWA  video footage


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2019)

Lmao the match is decent but commentary is hard cringe.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what did russo say?


That she’s too good for wwe and she should leave.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

WWE has killed this thread.

We need to bring back the vets


@SoulTaker @teddy @The Juice Man


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

Dean Ambrose.  Bucks are going to the finals!


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is the AEW PPV $60??





Jon Moxley said:


> Nah. If it was 30 bucks then I'd definitely get it. 60 is when the company's existed for a while and you know it's worth it.


 its 60 because the ppv providers are stupid and the company itself has no say in their ppv prices. Its 49.99 on some other platforms ( I think DirecTV). But they didn't announce themselves how to watch it yet, so they will certainly provide a cheaper way to get it. ( rumours are it will be on b/r due to the Turner thing.) 
For example wrestlemania was on PPV for around 59 dollars and on the network at the same time. The ppv system is fucking stupid and the ppv providers should stop being dumb.


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

Also how the fuck are you guys watching raw? You trying tonounish yourself or some shit ?


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also how the fuck are you guys watching raw? You trying tonounish yourself or some shit ?


It seems like very few people are actually watching it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does she use her Excel voice while being slammed?



It's not an H series despite how it sounds.  Pretty funny to watch.



Looks very promising but this is a Vince run WWE and we can't good things for long.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That she’s too good for wwe and she should leave.


seems like she has too good of a deal to leave though. they constantly give her tv time and she's on every week, sometimes on multiple shows.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

They write terrible segments for her.  And she tries to salvage them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dean Ambrose.  Bucks are going to the finals!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's not an H series despite how it sounds.  Pretty funny to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very promising but this is a Vince run WWE and we can't good things for long.


Years of abuse from Vinny has made you this pessimistic huh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2019)

hopefully Bray can take Taker’s spot as the Creepy gimmick finally, knowing Vince he’ll bury Bray and still wheel out Taker at Mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> hopefully Bray can take Taker’s spot as the Creepy gimmick finally, knowing Vince he’ll bury Bray and still wheel out Taker at Mania.



Wouldn't be surprised.  Undertaker is considered Vince's greatest creation and that man is giong to ride that gimmick to the grave.   And going by who his opponent will be at the Saudi show, he might come back in a pine box.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

I would immediately move Bray to the front of the line.  He hasn’t wrestled in like a year.  But he’s their best option.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I would immediately move Bray to the front of the line.  He hasn’t wrestled in like a year.  But he’s their best option.


Beating Kofi and the power of positivity would be great


----------



## teddy (May 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE has killed this thread.
> 
> We need to bring back the vets
> 
> ...


Bruh I can't even tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (May 14, 2019)

Gonna pre-order imax tickets for godzilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 14, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> hopefully Bray can take Taker’s spot as the Creepy gimmick finally, knowing Vince he’ll bury Bray and still wheel out Taker at Mania.




His current gimmick reminds me more of Mankind than taker. Taker was always all dark and all serious. Mankind had that interesting dichotomy where he was this innocent, soft spoken little sweetheart who would randomly get a mood and beat your head in with a chair.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

teddy said:


> Gonna pre-order imax tickets for godzilla


I'm hyped for Godzilla too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They write terrible segments for her.  And she tries to salvage them.


I mean if shes unhappy with how she's being used too then yea she should dip on them. I was just saying she probably gets paid better than most and stays relevant.


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also how the fuck are you guys watching raw? You trying tonounish yourself or some shit ?



I only watched for a little bit but I gave out. Saw the main event.


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  Jack hager ( swagger ) basically spoiled Moxley being at double or nothing. Said he will debut in the summer not to be in Ambrose's shadow and said he already is in talk with aew. And then he proceed to damage control by saying "I-its just me hoping he will there do-nothing else"


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley  Jack hager ( swagger ) basically spoiled Moxley being at double or nothing. Said he will debut in the summer not to be in Ambrose's shadow and said he already is in talk with aew. And then he proceed to damage control by saying "I-its just me hoping he will there do-nothing else"


I'm still not sure he's at AEW. Only cause Bray mentioned Jon Moxley on Twitter


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2019)

guy called into Wade Keller’s show last night. Take this FWIW. He said he has few friends that's a member of creative and he shared this: - Nobody should ever rip WWE creative. They have some brilliant and cool ideas. They have 1 month, 3 month, and 12 months storylines. They are told they are writing for an audience of 1. He said that some of the ideas he heard were really good. - They said Hunter is very frustrated each night in the back. He looks like the most frustrated person in the building each night and he is always consoling the talent. - The Wild Card idea was not in the script as of last Monday Morning. - The Superstar shakeup changed week to week and it did not end up at all how it was to go off. Months of planning went into how it was to go down and it all was thrown out the window. - The Smackdown and Raw writing teams are the same for both shows now. - Vince wants suggestions for everyone but rarely uses them. - The writers said he doesn't watch NXT and maybe watches the Takeovers. So he doesn't really know much about the talents that come up and just creates his own vision for them. - The writers said he doesn't keep track of anything outside WWE. Basically he watches the network and works out. - There is no chance he steps down or takes a step back until the day he dies even with the XFL. - They said Dana Brooke has been the hardest worker over the last three years. She gets there early, works in the ring etc. Does anything she can to get better. They pitch TV segments for her and she gets nothing. - Right now they are all working for Dana Warrior. - They have it in their contract that under no circumstances that the show would be moved to FS1. It will stay on Fox. - They all loved Road Dog and feel like he will end up with AEW. - It is a toxic atmosphere because of Vince. - When Neville left there was a shouting match between him and Vince. He flipped out on him and it was the lasts time they ever saw him. - The stop start stuff we see is because Vince gets interested for a week and then changes his mind. He said this is demoralizing for the talent and the writers because they work so hard to put this stuff together and then he just changes his mind. It gets to a point where everything you are writing is not on TV and then you watch the stuff on TV and it’s so bad. - The talent is very unhappy. There are people wanting/trying to get out of their contracts. - Bruce Prichard is a pleasure to work with but he hasn’t made a difference. He can’t get through to Vince either. They said Shane has even had conversations with Vince and Vince laughed him off. Shane, HHH and Steph have all tried this. - They all assume they will get fired. They all listen to popular podcasts and it breaks their heart because they get bashed but they really have no say. - They have 37 total writers. - Andrade went to Vince and asked for a legit push. Vince told him to learn some English and kicked him out of the office. I guess last week he had a promo and spoke some English. He’s also taking English classes. - They said the Firefly Funhouse is all Bray Wyatt’s idea. He is a genius when it comes to character development. - They said when Fox first came in they said they wanted the top stars and are not paying for a B show. - They said the best time they had the last few years was when there was brand specific PPV’s because so many guys got so many opportunities. - The Zayn character is Vince yelling at the fans and the critics and despises that the fans don't enjoy what he is giving them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 14, 2019)

Sorry some reason the spaces vanished after copy and pasted.

Yeah Vince got to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> guy called into Wade Keller’s show last night. Take this FWIW. He said he has few friends that's a member of creative and he shared this: - Nobody should ever rip WWE creative. They have some brilliant and cool ideas. They have 1 month, 3 month, and 12 months storylines. They are told they are writing for an audience of 1. He said that some of the ideas he heard were really good. - They said Hunter is very frustrated each night in the back. He looks like the most frustrated person in the building each night and he is always consoling the talent. - The Wild Card idea was not in the script as of last Monday Morning. - The Superstar shakeup changed week to week and it did not end up at all how it was to go off. Months of planning went into how it was to go down and it all was thrown out the window. - The Smackdown and Raw writing teams are the same for both shows now. - Vince wants suggestions for everyone but rarely uses them. - The writers said he doesn't watch NXT and maybe watches the Takeovers. So he doesn't really know much about the talents that come up and just creates his own vision for them. - The writers said he doesn't keep track of anything outside WWE. Basically he watches the network and works out. - There is no chance he steps down or takes a step back until the day he dies even with the XFL. - They said Dana Brooke has been the hardest worker over the last three years. She gets there early, works in the ring etc. Does anything she can to get better. They pitch TV segments for her and she gets nothing. - Right now they are all working for Dana Warrior. - They have it in their contract that under no circumstances that the show would be moved to FS1. It will stay on Fox. - They all loved Road Dog and feel like he will end up with AEW. - It is a toxic atmosphere because of Vince. - When Neville left there was a shouting match between him and Vince. He flipped out on him and it was the lasts time they ever saw him. - The stop start stuff we see is because Vince gets interested for a week and then changes his mind. He said this is demoralizing for the talent and the writers because they work so hard to put this stuff together and then he just changes his mind. It gets to a point where everything you are writing is not on TV and then you watch the stuff on TV and it’s so bad. - The talent is very unhappy. There are people wanting/trying to get out of their contracts. - Bruce Prichard is a pleasure to work with but he hasn’t made a difference. He can’t get through to Vince either. They said Shane has even had conversations with Vince and Vince laughed him off. Shane, HHH and Steph have all tried this. - They all assume they will get fired. They all listen to popular podcasts and it breaks their heart because they get bashed but they really have no say. - They have 37 total writers. - Andrade went to Vince and asked for a legit push. Vince told him to learn some English and kicked him out of the office. I guess last week he had a promo and spoke some English. He’s also taking English classes. - They said the Firefly Funhouse is all Bray Wyatt’s idea. He is a genius when it comes to character development. - They said when Fox first came in they said they wanted the top stars and are not paying for a B show. - They said the best time they had the last few years was when there was brand specific PPV’s because so many guys got so many opportunities. - The Zayn character is Vince yelling at the fans and the critics and despises that the fans don't enjoy what he is giving them.


the state of the company.....


Jon Moxley said:


> I'm still not sure he's at AEW. Only cause Bray mentioned Jon Moxley on Twitter


you are in team "it's a work" now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> the state of the company.....
> 
> you are in team "it's a work" now?


I'm in wait and see. 

Once Double or Nothing occurs then I'll laugh at those guys


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm in wait and see.
> 
> Once Double or Nothing occurs then I'll laugh at those guys


but he already left, how can people still say it's a work at this point? are they literally stupid?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> but he already left, how can people still say it's a work at this point? are they literally stupid?


it's how the WWE is acting with Moxley that's really weird.



Plus he's going to be in a movie, and you know WWE studios has the budget for that movie


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> it's how the WWE is acting with Moxley that's really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus he's going to be in a movie, and you know WWE studios has the budget for that movie


he puts a video on the internet depicting wwe as a prison bro........
like bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> he puts a video on the internet depicting wwe as a prison bro........
> like bro


Nah I get it. Like I said I mostly think he's probably going to AEW and possibly working Impact or CZW while the tv show is being ready for October, but eh there's nothing wrong with being a little cautious


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

My brothers are going to the Jericho cruise 

FUCK EXAMS!


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

Another Jericho Cruise?  Has talent been announced?

I actually like cruises.  But a wrestling cruise seems like low quality clientele.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2019)

Are you guys excited to see the Kabuki Warriors tonight?


----------



## pat pat (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Another Jericho Cruise?  Has talent been announced?
> 
> I actually like cruises.  But a wrestling cruise seems like low quality clientele.


my brother said it was absolutely awesome and there is a looot of activities and even non wrestling people where there. they did a yoga seance with ddp


----------



## Pilaf (May 14, 2019)

Holy shit I forgot all about that time Michael Cole's PTSD set in


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Holy shit I forgot all about that time Michael Cole's PTSD set in


did vince finally make micheal snap that night or something? the fuck was that?!?


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> wtf?



Basically Cole and Tazz during this time would rag on the guy in commentary whenever there was something to do with him.  Promo, video, whatever.

That week Tazz was gone so Cole decided to go nuts and just scream for help.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys excited to see the Kabuki Warriors tonight?




Sure, lets name Paige's tag team after a shit 2001 Xbox game.


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2019)

Should have just called up Io.  Had Asuka team up with them, kept the sky pirates name.  Io and Kairi stay as a tag team while Asuka goes for single titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should have just called up Io.  Had Asuka team up with them, kept the sky pirates name.  Io and Kairi stay as a tag team while Asuka goes for single titles.


Or Asian invasian


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or Asian invasian



Honestly I was surprised Vince didn't try to push a name with a bit of tentacles in it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2019)

Graves talking shit about Spurs. Good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves talking shit about Spurs. Good.


Graves is friends with Seth who's smashing Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Graves is friends with Seth who's smashing Becky


Don't make me hit you


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2019)

Fuck Becky and Charlotte been fighting for close to a year now. Make it stop


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Fuck Becky and Charlotte been fighting for close to a year now. Make it stop



But if becky and charlotte don't keep fighting how can Becky hold the title while vince constantly gets to have his blonde woman fantasy?


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> guy called into Wade Keller’s show last night. Take this FWIW. He said he has few friends that's a member of creative and he shared this: - Nobody should ever rip WWE creative. They have some brilliant and cool ideas. They have 1 month, 3 month, and 12 months storylines. They are told they are writing for an audience of 1. He said that some of the ideas he heard were really good. - They said Hunter is very frustrated each night in the back. He looks like the most frustrated person in the building each night and he is always consoling the talent. - The Wild Card idea was not in the script as of last Monday Morning. - The Superstar shakeup changed week to week and it did not end up at all how it was to go off. Months of planning went into how it was to go down and it all was thrown out the window. - The Smackdown and Raw writing teams are the same for both shows now. - Vince wants suggestions for everyone but rarely uses them. - The writers said he doesn't watch NXT and maybe watches the Takeovers. So he doesn't really know much about the talents that come up and just creates his own vision for them. - The writers said he doesn't keep track of anything outside WWE. Basically he watches the network and works out. - There is no chance he steps down or takes a step back until the day he dies even with the XFL. - They said Dana Brooke has been the hardest worker over the last three years. She gets there early, works in the ring etc. Does anything she can to get better. They pitch TV segments for her and she gets nothing. - Right now they are all working for Dana Warrior. - They have it in their contract that under no circumstances that the show would be moved to FS1. It will stay on Fox. - They all loved Road Dog and feel like he will end up with AEW. - It is a toxic atmosphere because of Vince. - When Neville left there was a shouting match between him and Vince. He flipped out on him and it was the lasts time they ever saw him. - The stop start stuff we see is because Vince gets interested for a week and then changes his mind. He said this is demoralizing for the talent and the writers because they work so hard to put this stuff together and then he just changes his mind. It gets to a point where everything you are writing is not on TV and then you watch the stuff on TV and it’s so bad. - The talent is very unhappy. There are people wanting/trying to get out of their contracts. - Bruce Prichard is a pleasure to work with but he hasn’t made a difference. He can’t get through to Vince either. They said Shane has even had conversations with Vince and Vince laughed him off. Shane, HHH and Steph have all tried this. - They all assume they will get fired. They all listen to popular podcasts and it breaks their heart because they get bashed but they really have no say. - They have 37 total writers. - Andrade went to Vince and asked for a legit push. Vince told him to learn some English and kicked him out of the office. I guess last week he had a promo and spoke some English. He’s also taking English classes. - They said the Firefly Funhouse is all Bray Wyatt’s idea. He is a genius when it comes to character development. - They said when Fox first came in they said they wanted the top stars and are not paying for a B show. - They said the best time they had the last few years was when there was brand specific PPV’s because so many guys got so many opportunities. - The Zayn character is Vince yelling at the fans and the critics and despises that the fans don't enjoy what he is giving them.




Hmm one bit of light in this story is that FOX can at least stand up to him and demand changes.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 14, 2019)

Good closing segment


----------



## The Juice Man (May 14, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> guy called into Wade Keller’s show last night. Take this FWIW. He said he has few friends that's a member of creative and he shared this: - Nobody should ever rip WWE creative. They have some brilliant and cool ideas. They have 1 month, 3 month, and 12 months storylines. They are told they are writing for an audience of 1. He said that some of the ideas he heard were really good. - They said Hunter is very frustrated each night in the back. He looks like the most frustrated person in the building each night and he is always consoling the talent. - The Wild Card idea was not in the script as of last Monday Morning. - The Superstar shakeup changed week to week and it did not end up at all how it was to go off. Months of planning went into how it was to go down and it all was thrown out the window. - The Smackdown and Raw writing teams are the same for both shows now. - Vince wants suggestions for everyone but rarely uses them. - The writers said he doesn't watch NXT and maybe watches the Takeovers. So he doesn't really know much about the talents that come up and just creates his own vision for them. - The writers said he doesn't keep track of anything outside WWE. Basically he watches the network and works out. - There is no chance he steps down or takes a step back until the day he dies even with the XFL. - They said Dana Brooke has been the hardest worker over the last three years. She gets there early, works in the ring etc. Does anything she can to get better. They pitch TV segments for her and she gets nothing. - Right now they are all working for Dana Warrior. - They have it in their contract that under no circumstances that the show would be moved to FS1. It will stay on Fox. - They all loved Road Dog and feel like he will end up with AEW. - It is a toxic atmosphere because of Vince. - When Neville left there was a shouting match between him and Vince. He flipped out on him and it was the lasts time they ever saw him. - The stop start stuff we see is because Vince gets interested for a week and then changes his mind. He said this is demoralizing for the talent and the writers because they work so hard to put this stuff together and then he just changes his mind. It gets to a point where everything you are writing is not on TV and then you watch the stuff on TV and it’s so bad. - The talent is very unhappy. There are people wanting/trying to get out of their contracts. - Bruce Prichard is a pleasure to work with but he hasn’t made a difference. He can’t get through to Vince either. They said Shane has even had conversations with Vince and Vince laughed him off. Shane, HHH and Steph have all tried this. - They all assume they will get fired. They all listen to popular podcasts and it breaks their heart because they get bashed but they really have no say. - They have 37 total writers. - Andrade went to Vince and asked for a legit push. Vince told him to learn some English and kicked him out of the office. I guess last week he had a promo and spoke some English. He’s also taking English classes. - They said the Firefly Funhouse is all Bray Wyatt’s idea. He is a genius when it comes to character development. - They said when Fox first came in they said they wanted the top stars and are not paying for a B show. - They said the best time they had the last few years was when there was brand specific PPV’s because so many guys got so many opportunities. - The Zayn character is Vince yelling at the fans and the critics and despises that the fans don't enjoy what he is giving them.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

It sounds like the aew tv deal could be announced tomorrow.  I’m interested.

I do enjoy women’s wrestling though tbh.  And aew is especially weak in that category.  They need someone before the tv show starts.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2019)

NBA>>>>

feels good not watching raw and sd
'in for mitb

should we do a prediction game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2019)

We need a sticky AEW thread soon. Fuck WWE


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2019)

This not even a wwe thread it's a rukia thread


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Wooo its official . AEW is going to be on TNT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

The flames!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Wonder who the company will push as their first MEs?


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wonder who the company will push as their first MEs?


Omega Jericho are a given


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Omega Jericho are a given


That doesn't make sense. They already are gonna face off at Double or Nothing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2019)

I have to kill Seth Rollins. Can't have Becky be tied down to a chump like him.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> We need a sticky AEW thread soon. Fuck WWE



This is all wrestling AEW doesn't need own thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God Movement (May 15, 2019)

It's time. Welcome to AEW BIG DOG!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 15, 2019)

Fuck I didn't need to cry today. Got to hear that Ciampa's feeling better and the numbness and pain have receded though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

God Movement said:


> It's time. Welcome to AEW BIG DOG!!!



Go back to watching Roman vs the Middle card of hell


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2019)

God Movement said:


> It's time. Welcome to AEW BIG DOG!!!



Lol if this was true I'd pay to see Vince's response.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

Can't even give us a God damn explanation for the name can you Vince.   Even Paige had a hard time doing that promo due to the amount of shit she had to spew knowingly and keep a straight face while at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lol if this was true I'd pay to see Vince's response.


The Turner report says their characters have creative freedom, believe me if ( it will never happen ) Roman get there I doubt his first idea will be " I need to cut a corny ass promo" , hell be a monster heel that kicks ass , kiss girls is better than you and is in a big family. And everyone would love to hate him


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The Turner report says their characters have creative freedom, believe me if ( it will never happen ) Roman get there I doubt his first idea will be " I need to cut a corny ass promo" , hell be a monster heel that kicks ass , kiss girls is better than you and is in a big family. And everyone would love to hate him



Sounds like what he and Triple H wanted when he beat Triple H at mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

Welp Woods and co try their hands at Monster Hunter World.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Woods and co try their hands at Monster Hunter World.



UUDD where wrestlers in 30s show more likeability and being actual humans than they do in a year on WWE tv


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I have to kill Seth Rollins. Can't have Becky be tied down to a chump like him.


So you want to do this to him......


----------



## God Movement (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Go back to watching Roman vs the Middle card of hell


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Woods and co try their hands at Monster Hunter World.


How is MW ? I've been interested in getting into that series for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sounds like what he and Triple H wanted when he beat Triple H at mania.


 yep from what I heard hhh always wanted him as a not a babyface or heel , just a friend that comes beats everyone's ass , take the paycheck and go home. Those kind of characters are LOVED! But apparently they want him to be cena , dude has so much potential as a hard hitting no bullshit badass......



@Jon Moxley your boy better show up at DON! give me that omega vs Moxley rivalry! It gives me a Austin vs rock vine for some reason lol


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

I’m happy for wrestling fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> yep from what I heard hhh always wanted him as a not a babyface or heel , just a friend that comes beats everyone's ass , take the paycheck and go home. Those kind of characters are LOVED! But apparently they want him to be cena , dude has so much potential as a hard hitting no bullshit badass......
> 
> 
> 
> @Jon Moxley your boy better show up at DON! give me that omega vs Moxley rivalry! It gives me a Austin vs rock vine for some reason lol


Stop putting pressure on me 


You're the only one doing this


----------



## WhatADrag (May 15, 2019)

Just a few years ago I watched Kenny Omega vs Okada for the first time in my life.

Those events led to what is possible today.

Congrats to the AEW team. Hopefully it's am alternative from that old man running things


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Stop putting pressure on me
> 
> 
> You're the only one doing this


 and I'll continue to pressure you!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> and I'll continue to pressure you!!


Why ?


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why ?


Gnehhhhhh


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Awful ratings for Smackdown yesterday.


----------



## pat pat (May 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Awful ratings for Smackdown yesterday.


Yep I was shocked. Fox asked them to put on a more sport-like event.....
I fairly think the era of sport entertainment is over. Present your product seriously , like a big deal. And give good writing , nxt sells themselves like the greatest shit on earth , they have a sport feeling but still have storylines. The main roster needs to change


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

AEW needs some of their talent to be exclusive.  And they need some tag teams.  And some good female wrestlers.  Then they are ready to kick some ass.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)

I think if AEW can get Mickie James, Melina, Tessa Blanchard, maybe some of the Shimmer and Shine people, their division would be stacked.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)

imagine if Sasha Banks goes to AEW.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Awful ratings for Smackdown yesterday.


Knowing vince guess that means Kofi is losing sunday.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> imagine if Sasha Banks goes to AEW.


By all accounts she fucked up and signed an extension in 2018.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I think if AEW can get Mickie James, Melina, Tessa Blanchard, maybe some of the Shimmer and Shine people, their division would be stacked.


No idea what Tessa’s impact contract looks like.  But I still AEW should call them and try to buy Tessa out of her contract.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How is MW ? I've been interested in getting into that series for a while.



it's fun but you have to be at a certain level to face the harder monsters that come out in the later part of the story line.  Haven't played in months though due to wanting to finish Vesperia off before moving on back to the game before the Iceborn is released later on this fall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Knowing vince guess that means Kofi is losing sunday.


Good.

I'm sick of Kofi's coonery.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This is all wrestling AEW doesn't need own thread.



Shut this thread down and create an exclusive AEW thread or rename this thread that mentions AEW

WWE sucks and not worth discussing anymore tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> imagine if Sasha Banks goes to AEW.


She ain't going nowhere. They are ready to add 6 months to her contract so she's stuck in E for a long while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> it's fun but you have to be at a certain level to face the harder monsters that come out in the later part of the story line.  Haven't played in months though due to wanting to finish Vesperia off before moving on back to the game before the Iceborn is released later on this fall.


Ah ok. I've done that before in other games. I might get it once it's on sale


----------



## Jake CENA (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> it's fun but you have to be at a certain level to face the harder monsters that come out in the later part of the story line.  Haven't played in months though due to wanting to finish Vesperia off before moving on back to the game before the Iceborn is released later on this fall.



Oh no  

This post reminded me again, my 60+hrs progress on MHW and my ps4 pro got bricked. All my save files were gone since I don’t save them at all in the cloud. I can’t find the energy to start the game all over again. I’m still farming on that desert area and I havent beaten the huge island size dragon yet. Fml


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

I'd love to master her TNA


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'd love to master her TNA


Should I send a cease and desist for gimmick infringement?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Should I send a cease and desist for gimmick infringement?



As Cena once said  to Roman: I'M ONLY HERE CAUSE YOU CAN'T SEEM TO DO YOUR JOB!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She ain't going nowhere. They are ready to add 6 months to her contract so she's stuck in E for a long while.


Pretty sure her contract is until 2021.  And now it is frozen.  Her career is basically over rn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Pretty sure her contract is until 2021.  And now it is frozen.  Her career is basically over rn.


Pretty much.


So she's eventually gonna have to return or...........she decides to retire which would actually be quite bad for WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> just like a ^ (use bro) to want to see another one fail. lmao


don't worry us beaners do that shit all the time too 

calling each other putos and pendejos just cause our own peeps get success


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'd love to master her TNA


for a second I thought it was her account.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> for a second I thought it was her account.


She liked it so she's happy about being called a Milfy 

She's even trying to turn it into something


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

god bless Milfy James


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The problem is Kofi dropping it to KO is definitely better than say him dropping it to Roman.
> 
> Unless Roman turns heel , then Kofi losing it to heel Roman would actually be good for him.
> 
> Yeah Kofi deserves a small run . Eventually though gotta wonder who's actually going for the belt at Mania .


who's the smackdown main eventers? I'd say have him drop it to bray, but he's on raw right?


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)

Milfdown Live.
MilfaMania
MilfintheBank
Milflane


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> who's the smackdown main eventers? I'd say have him drop it to bray, but he's on raw right?


Not even sure which brand Bray is to be honest.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Mickie wouldn't be this out of control if they'd put her on TV.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mickie wouldn't be this out of control if they'd put her on TV.


She probably has a title run clause in her contract which they have yet to give to her.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not even sure which brand Bray is to be honest.


the way the brand split is ran now is so shit and confusing. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'd love to master her TNA



Damn you Magnus!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Mickie wouldn't be this out of control if they'd put her on TV.



She's also been promoting her music and winning awards  so she's in her country mode


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn you Magnus!!!!


Don't bring Transformers into this 

Megatron will not allow such foolishness


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She's also been promoting her music and winning awards  so she's in her country mode





Hopefully WWE doesn't follow TNA's example but knowing Vince.....


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> She probably has a title run clause in her contract which they have yet to give to her.


wish they'd figure out something for her.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully WWE doesn't follow TNA's example but knowing Vince.....


Was this when Russo was under the table for them? Seems like shit he'd do, also the camera man SUCKS!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Was this when Russo was under the table for them? Seems like shit he'd do, also the camera man SUCKS!



This occurred in 2010, Russo was a creative writer for TNA.  That secret garbage I think happen two years later when Dixie brought him back despite executive tell her to keep him the hell out.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This occurred in 2010, Russo was a creative writer for TNA.  That secret garbage I think happen two years later when Dixie brought him back despite executive tell her to keep him the hell out.


Man he's part of the reason they dropped off hard that year. I don't know what made them think they needed him especially after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2019)

One of Russo's best in his creative writing tenure at TNA.

Also I think this caused Cornette to give his notice to the company before being talked out of quitting.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> just like a ^ (use bro) to want to see another one fail. lmao


I don't fuck with coons and sellouts.

New Day is in the same category as Candice Owens, Diamond and silk, Tony Atlas, etc.

Coons that shuck and jive for some old white guy.

Fuck Kofi's overrated broni ass.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't fuck with coons and sellouts.
> 
> New Day is in the same category as Candice Owens, Diamond and silk, Tony Atlas, etc.
> 
> ...


New Day not the same category as those people because I doubt any of them are Trump supporters, hell they didn't even accept Hogan back and had him get all butthurt about it. lol 
Yea the gyrating and throwing pancakes in the crowd is wack but they got over on their own and not because they sucked some mcmahon dick and bend over for a push.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> New Day not the same category as those people because I doubt any of them are Trump supporters, hell they didn't even accept Hogan back and had him get all butthurt about it. lol
> Yea the gyrating and throwing pancakes in the crowd is wack but they got over on their own and not because they sucked some mcmahon dick and bend over for a push.



Why would they bend over for Vince when they already bent the fuck out of Paige?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2019)

Fighting with my family was great btw lol


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2019)

She looks like a tranny here.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 16, 2019)

Nikki Cross is the obvious choice


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2019)

Ric is in the hospital. TMZ said its pretty serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2019)

Good news it wasnt an emergency . 


Also Alexa is out with a concussion so she isn't gonna be at MITB. At this point Alexa might have to retire.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2019)

Alexa should retire at this point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2019)

Either become a manager again, retire or go be a manager or authority figure character in AEW.

It seems to be over for Bliss as a wrestler.


----------



## pat pat (May 16, 2019)

Dudes looks like such a boss! I love the cane + suits so much, how is that those guy suddenly look like star when they leave wwe? 
Like for Ambrose it took 5 minutes after his contract ended......


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She looks like a tranny here.


When doesn't she?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 16, 2019)

Bliss going to bounce back like Steph Curry


----------



## Gibbs (May 16, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2019)

Gibbs said:


>




Damn didn't know she had passed away and at age 39.

Also amazed WWE acknowledged her despite she was one of the ones involved in suing the company in that class action concussion lawsuit.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2019)

Omg all terrible news 

We won’t be able to see Alexa’s face and ass anymore 

And what happened to Ashley?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Wyatt probably has a good thing going but WWE has him do this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Apparently Ashley's death was due to suicide.


I wonder if her daughter knew she was depressed


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wyatt probably has a good thing going but WWE has him do this shit.


Quoting Jon Moxley is going to be his end


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Quoting Jon Moxley is going to be his end



Vince still believing that Dean will return back into the fold like Bischoff believed that Bryan Pillman would return to WCW after tricking him into releasing him as part of a "work".


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince still believing that Dean will return back into the fold like Bischoff believed that Bryan Pillman would return to WCW after tricking him into releasing him as part of a "work".



I hope it isn't that because, by the god , Vince will legitimately do whatever it takes to not only bury Dean, but make sure he never returns


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Oh shit now that I think about it , fucking Dean tricked Vince into not freezing his contract

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit now that I think about it , fucking Dean tricked Vince into not freezing his contract



Poor Renee is going to pay for Dean's trickery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Renee is going to pay for Dean's trickery.




Interviewer: Jon don't you care about what will happen to your wife when Vince finds out you suckered him?

Dean:


----------



## SAFFF (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit now that I think about it , fucking Dean tricked Vince into not freezing his contract


 that's how you have to deal with vince and his shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Interviewer: Jon don't you care about what will happen to your wife when Vince finds out you suckered him?
> 
> Dean:




Dean played the game better than HHH himself.

Hell he should be the one sitting on the Iron Throne just to give the GoT series a satisfying ending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> that's how you have to deal with vince and his shit.



Every other wrestler right now:


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dean played the game better than HHH himself.
> 
> Hell he should be the one sitting on the Iron Throne just to give the GoT series a satisfying ending.




The real architect all along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Every other wrestler right now:



You know Vince is probably having future contracts rework so something like that will never happen again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know Vince is probably having future contracts rework so something like that will never happen again.


Shhh he hasn't caught on yet 


Until Double or Nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

> Brock Lesnar vs.  Universal Champion  is the current plan for WWE's  event from Saudi Arabia, according to .
> 
> Rollins won the title from Lesnar back at  35. This will be Lesnar's first match since the loss.
> 
> WWE  for the return to the Kingdom -  vs. Triple H, The  vs. WWE Hall of Famer Bill Goldberg, and a 50-Man Battle Royal.


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit now that I think about it , fucking Dean tricked Vince into not freezing his contract


 if the shows up to straight aew , then that would mean the company would be made of people who ALL said fuck you to vince 
Jericho because he said " I won't compete in another company in the us and then went..;meh wwe is boring 
the Elite guy who turned out wwe after they did everything they could to hire them even saying their being the elite show would be on the network and promising the bucks 1 million each ( for a damn tag team) 
and moxley who tricked him in the most beautiful way :lol if you add punk ( if he ever comes) then that's one hell of a crew


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

also rollins basically got out of the friend zone after 5 years on hitting every single piece of breast in the world. 
why isn't it his character on tv already?  would be more entertaining!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Someone bring that damn country into current times, holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Someone bring that damn country into current times, holy shit.



I feel like the Delorean itself couldn't bring them forward. 

We need all  the time traveling machines in order to get them to 2019 or hell 2021 just so when we pass them up we start the process again


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> also rollins basically got out of the friend zone after 5 years on hitting every single piece of breast in the world.
> why isn't it his character on tv already?  would be more entertaining!


@Lord Trollbias 


her reason is funny as fuck


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> her reason is funny as fuck


basically they were friend and he broke up and boom  his ex was one hell of a great looking woman too


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> basically they were friend and he broke up and boom  his ex was one hell of a great looking woman too


pretty sure that she did grow to like him but the problem is unlike Roman and Dean, Seth's pretty much the dude who will cheat on her as soon as Mandy or Alexa bend over and ask him to fuck them 

The poor Man


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> also rollins basically got out of the friend zone after 5 years on hitting every single piece of breast in the world.
> why isn't it his character on tv already?  would be more entertaining!




She ain't give Rollins a chance until he finally became the guy with Roman out lowkey

Women ain't shit


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> pretty sure that she did grow to like him but the problem is unlike Roman and Dean, Seth's pretty much the dude who will cheat on her as soon as Mandy or Alexa bend over and ask him to fuck them
> 
> The poor Man


what tells you he didn't already fuck Mandy and Alexa tho?  
but I won't just a man based on his past and say outright he is going to cheat on her. he didn't yet. 
because seriously none of us here would have done anything else if all the chicks wanted to get the D


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> what tells you he didn't already fuck Mandy and Alexa tho?
> but I won't just a man based on his past and say outright he is going to cheat on her. he didn't yet.
> because seriously none of us here would have done anything else if all the chicks wanted to get the D



Cause their push levels aren't as high as Becky's 


I'm sorry @Lord Trollbias


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause their push levels aren't as high as Becky's
> 
> 
> I'm sorry @Lord Trollbias


poor troll bias tho 
it's how unfair life is, the good looking guy gets to get in and out of the friend zone like its nothing while most norms are having nightmares about it...
I thought there also was a story about Alberto del rio not wanting Paige to get close to him  bruh I think he should have targeted Brad and Woods


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> pretty sure that she did grow to like him but the problem is unlike Roman and Dean, Seth's pretty much the dude who will cheat on her as soon as Mandy or Alexa bend over and ask him to fuck them
> 
> The poor Man



If this is to be true then life imitates her job.   She'll just be a transitional piece until the blondes gets her titles and her man.  Well minus Charletto, she's enjoying her Latino delight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If this is to be true then life imitates her job.   She'll just be a transitional piece until the blondes gets her titles and her man.  Well minus Charletto, she's enjoying her Latino delight.



Oh god no 

I'm sorry I take it back, Becky x Seth forever


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2019)

After reading about WWE's woes, I gotta say, I'm looking forward to the Double or Nothing Show. Hopefully they bring the heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> After reading about WWE's woes, I gotta say, I'm looking forward to the Double or Nothing Show. Hopefully they bring the heat.


They kinda have to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Well he works fast


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Nia calling Becky a ratings killer on Twitter, can wwe and their idiotics talents stop reminding us that they are failing to create any interest?! 
It's so dumb! Her cousin the so called face of the company went to smackdown and one week after they got the lowest ratings in history, is he a rating killer too? 
Why cant they just ignore their blatant failure but try to make it a storyline?! Its some Vince Russo late wcw piece of shit!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well he works fast



Seth loves the older women.  Plus hasn't Lita already had Matt, Edge, and Punk so that's some heavy comparisons he's going to have to beat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nia calling Becky a ratings killer on Twitter, can wwe and their idiotics talents stop reminding us that they are failing to create any interest?!
> It's so dumb! Her cousin the so called face of the company went to smackdown and one week after they got the lowest ratings in history, is he a rating killer too?
> Why cant they just ignore their blatant failure but try to make it a storyline?! Its some Vince Russo late wcw piece of shit!



Nia is the last person that should be complaining and throwing shade at the other talent.  She's lucky that Dwayne is her cousin or she'd be sent her walking papers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Seth loves the older women.  Plus hasn't Lita already had Matt, Edge, and Punk so that's some heavy comparisons he's going to have to beat.


Becky also took an L on Twitter


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

She's losing both belts at the PPV, isn't she.   I mean whenever WWE does a chronicle of one of their talents they end up losing at the PPV they are on before or after airing.


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

"Hahahaha our show sucks and you cant fix it! You kill ratings!!! Loool" 
Fuck those talents , great they are in wwe wtf is this mentality? Since when is it allowed in wwe to crap on their own show? They did it with seth last year and they keep reminding us "we are a failure"? 
Is it anything to be proud of that the company you work for is getting crappy ratings? How does that put you over as a talent?! Also saying she smells? HOLY FUCK what the hell is that middle school garbage? Is she supposed to be badass by throwing that shit? 



Ronda Rousey stepping in to tell lynch " I was main eventing UFC when you were a nobody" is badass and sells Ronda as a big boss, but wtf is this? 
I hate this guckikg company :


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


Also why are those three stupid goofs doing toilet humor on Twitter?!!!


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's losing both belts at the PPV, isn't she.   I mean whenever WWE does a chronicle of one of their talents they end up losing at the PPV they are on before or after airing.



Her and Seth going to be punished for being together.  Just as Rusev kind of predicted.


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's losing both belts at the PPV, isn't she.   I mean whenever WWE does a chronicle of one of their talents they end up losing at the PPV they are on before or after airing.


Great they should give Lesnar the title back too, go full garbage and go away with it


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's losing both belts at the PPV, isn't she.   I mean whenever WWE does a chronicle of one of their talents they end up losing at the PPV they are on before or after airing.


The pure rage


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Her and Seth going to be punished for being together.  Just as Rusev kind of predicted.


No its wwe thinking it's going to be "shocking" wwe isnt going to punish them because they themselves published it on their Instagram and all over their social media. You could see it on wwe social media pages.....but wow that would be great to see , an already garbage division , now imagine if lynch loses both titles  

Anyway everytime those wwe women wrestler do their shit I love tessa blanchard more and more.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Her and Seth going to be punished for being together.  Just as Rusev kind of predicted.



But vince only likes blondes


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The pure rage


THE HEAT! 
When are they going to understand that building heat for no reason makes people run away from your product? 
Like is Vince Russo secretly back on this show? Or is Vince taking advices from him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She's losing both belts at the PPV, isn't she.   I mean whenever WWE does a chronicle of one of their talents they end up losing at the PPV they are on before or after airing.


Well they already did a chronicles of Becky before when she........lost the belt to Asuka


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> THE HEAT!
> When are they going to understand that building heat for no reason makes people run away from your product?
> Like is Vince Russo secretly back on this show? Or is Vince taking advices from him?


Vince secretly an AEW spy sent to destroy WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But vince only likes blondes



He likes blondes with men of his choosing.  Rusev still being punished for marring Lana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He likes blondes with men of his choosing.  Rusev still being punished for marring Lana.




It's ok, he's still winning in life because of that 

You could say she's what makes rusev day every day


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince secretly an AEW spy sent to destroy WWE


Tony Khan is Indian right? I think he consults some of those Indian witches because he couldn't pick a better time to start his fucking company! Because I cant fucking handle this wwe product right now! 
Now we have to witness toilet humor and wrestlers blaming each others for bad ratings on Twitter ?


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

People are arguing about this on the internet.....jesus guys!  it's so cringeworthy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "Hahahaha our show sucks and you cant fix it! You kill ratings!!! Loool"
> Fuck those talents , great they are in wwe wtf is this mentality? Since when is it allowed in wwe to crap on their own show? They did it with seth last year and they keep reminding us "we are a failure"?
> Is it anything to be proud of that the company you work for is getting crappy ratings? How does that put you over as a talent?! Also saying she smells? HOLY FUCK what the hell is that middle school garbage? Is she supposed to be badass by throwing that shit?
> 
> ...




Mean Girls, didn't know Vince was a fan of the film.  Plus Vince experiment with this high school hijinks with Bayley and Sasha for months last year and with the mild reaction decided to bring it to a main story line with Charlotte, Becky, and Ronda before doing the damn same with the current feud.   And as for Sasha and Bayley, back to enhancing talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

> on Thursday revived some claims that she had made in a class action suit against WWE. Massaro was one of over 50 wrestlers who joined the lawsuit in 2016, which was .
> 
> The  that the company was responsible for neurological injuries that the wrestlers had suffered from their time in wrestling.  while visiting a US base in Kuwait on behalf of WWE, had sustained several concussions and suffered from depression, anxiety, memory loss and migraine headaches due to her time with the company. She also claimed that  once ordered the backstage crew to saw off a cast on her hand weeks before it was scheduled to come off so that she could perform that night.
> 
> We reached out to  regarding the accusations being brought back to light. WWE sent us a statement revealing that Massaro sent an email to WWE last October - a month after the lawsuit was dismissed - and apologized for joining the suit. She wrote that she was "basically poached" and that she should have contacted the company first.




Email :



> Long after  filed an affidavit, which WWE only learned of the contents after she passed away, Ashley sent an email to WWE on Oct. 20, 2018 - approximately one month after the Court dismissed all claims against WWE and sanctioned the lawyer who brought the suit against WWE, Konstantine Kyros, for repeated misconduct including pursuing false allegations. Below are a number of excerpts from her letter to WWE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hate to ask this but WWE wouldn't make something like this up would it?


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They kinda have to.



Also very true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Also very true.



I'm hoping for either Kenny vs Moxley or Moxley wins the shot at the AEW title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

I"m also hoping to learn more wrestlers through AEW.


Plus will feel great to no longer watch Raw or Smackdown

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Tony Khan is Indian right? I think he consults some of those Indian witches because he couldn't pick a better time to start his fucking company! Because I cant fucking handle this wwe product right now!
> Now we have to witness toilet humor and wrestlers blaming each others for bad ratings on Twitter ?



Khan's are Pakistani.  Well Tony is from Chigaco.  The dad is from Pakistan but moved to the US while still a teen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Khan's are Pakistani.  Well Tony is from Chigaco.  The dad is from Pakistan but moved to the US while still a teen.


Wrll then I guess they have a Chicago witch! 


Jon Moxley said:


> I"m also hoping to learn more wrestlers through AEW.
> 
> 
> Plus will feel great to no longer watch Raw or Smackdown


 bro Kenny omega is gonna make every wrestler in the Us look like crap. And I am not even talking about workrate , the guy is a charisma monster. Like stone cold fucking Austin spent hours talking about how great Kenny is , says he is the best wrestler in the world and has the potential to be the damn next big THING! on their level! Stone cold fucking Austin thinks that of you? Then you are based. ( look on YouTube stone cold on Kenny omega) you wont believe it. 
Also their sport like presentation is gonna bring something so much more legit! Wrestlers curting promo looking straight in the camera , they will have those "press conference-like" thing njpw has , where a wrestler got to sit there with a bottle of water and absolutely trash talk his opponent to death! Bigger than life characters who have some creative freedom! And there is still this competition mentality within the roster. Everything to make a great show. 
You will love kylie Rae


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Khan's are Pakistani.  Well Tony is from Chigaco.  The dad is from Pakistan but moved to the US while still a teen.


Once again Chicago saving wrestling. 

You're welcome


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Her and Seth going to be punished for being together.  Just as Rusev kind of predicted.




Vince actually likes Seth tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 17, 2019)

I still didn't forget reading wwe social media has every wrestlers passwords


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Vince actually likes Seth tho



Everyone is a toy until Vince finds a new one and throws you away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone is a toy until Vince finds a new one and throws you away.


And then there are some toys he can't help but leave out forever. I feel like he's in the latter


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> And then there are some toys he can't help but leave out forever. I feel like he's in the latter



With Seth I'm not sure.  He's had hot periods and then cold ones until Hunter says something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

So AEW is a week away and MITB is tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

PAC vs Page got cancelled.


Not sure if work


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> PAC vs Page got cancelled.
> 
> 
> Not sure if work


Is PAC just the biggest pain in the ass in wrestling?  Or is this a work?


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is PAC just the biggest pain in the ass in wrestling?  Or is this a work?



Neither, he's a bit of an ass but the biggest pita is still Enzo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is PAC just the biggest pain in the ass in wrestling?  Or is this a work?


Not sure. Meltzer says that due to creative differences , PAC decided to have his match vs Page over in England.


If it's due to creative differences then that's a bad look on AEW already.

If it's a work, why swerve now?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2019)

Meltzer can’t be trusted with AEW news.  He has a personal relationship with some of the executives in that company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Meltzer can’t be trusted with AEW news.  He has a personal relationship with some of the executives in that company.


He does?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He does?


Yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2019)

I guess it's possible it's a work


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2019)

I want Kenny Omega vs Triple H

In a buried alive match once in a lifetime spectacle 

Whoever wins control both company’s creative and booking


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

One thing that hasn’t been addressed.

Why is the AEW PPV $59.95????


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> One thing that hasn’t been addressed.
> 
> Why is the AEW PPV $59.95????



PPV company made the cost not aew.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

AEW should have worked with a different PPV company.

AEW should have written them a check for $10m to lower the price.

I’m sorry.  They needed to figure out a way to get that cost down.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Adam Page fighting someone else now at the event is a blatant bait and switch.  And we kill WWE when they do it.  So it also deserves some criticism.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Pretty solid match .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Rock n Roll Express still wrestle? Holy shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

MITB is today? I actually forgot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

I finally found found it.

Eddie last theme song before passing away.

Gangsta Lean. The whole song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> MITB is today? I actually forgot.



Not sure if should watch.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

What I want to know is what was Vince thinking about putting a PPV on at the same time as the final episode of GoT?


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What I want to know is what was Vince thinking about putting a PPV on at the same time as the final episode of GoT?


It was confirmed this week that Vince doesn’t know what is going on outside of wwe.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Damn no new belts...yet


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Usos on the pre-show? Pretty much confirms MOTN.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Guess I'll watch MItB. 

Nothing on tv


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Tune in to see DB get pinned by Usos. 

Wildcard is dumb as fuck


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Good match though kinda sad Bryan/Rowan lost. Cuz this is gonna set up a title feud and WHY are RAW guys fighting the SD Tag Champs?
ALSO STOP FUCKING HAVING YOUR CHAMPIONS LOSE MATCHES TO SET UP TITLE MATCHES. IT RUINS CREDIBILITY YOU SENILE FUCK VINCE


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

So now they're gonna change the rules more?

as Randy would say: STUPID STUPID STUPID!


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess I'll watch MItB.
> 
> Nothing on tv


NBA.  Killing Eve.  Video games.  The Society on Netflux.  Anime.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Rukia acting like he not gonna watch MITB


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NBA.  Killing Eve.  Video games.  The Society on Netflux.  Anime.



Eww I don't want to watch Blowout Playoffs 


I got no animes this  season


Not sure about the other two 



I just want to see this PPV before the real PPV next Saturday


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eww I don't want to watch Blowout Playoffs
> 
> 
> I got no animes this  season
> ...


Watch Demon Slayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

so why are promos being well made now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Watch Demon Slayer.


Oh you mean Dororo? I was meaning to watch it 

dammit I forgot about it.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia acting like he not gonna watch MITB


I’m not. I haven’t watched a wwe PPV in a long time.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rukia acting like he not gonna watch MITB



Rukia is likely there at the front row.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh you mean Dororo? I was meaning to watch it
> 
> dammit I forgot about it.


No not Dororo. Its a different one. Dororo is also a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Shows how much my interest in wwe has vanished in the last year.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Nikki Cross or riot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nikki Cross or riot.



Only person I'd like to see defeat Becky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Dean isn't with WWE anymore why is Renee still doing commentary?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dean isn't with WWE anymore why is Renee still doing commentary?


as Plad said, Vince still think he is 


also Mandy botched


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Mandy injured Carmella?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Carmella looked genuinely pissed at that botch


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

awesome spot from Naomi


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

I don't think she's actually injured though. They wouldn't make such a big deal about it if she was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Push Mandy Vince said, she will be fine he said


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> awesome spot from Naomi


She gonna have to be one of the ones to carry this match


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Mandy keeps botching


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

damn Ember with that amazing spot


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I don't think she's actually injured though. They wouldn't make such a big deal about it if she was.


Told ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Imagine doing a injured angle with Carmella


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Oh Mandy's boyfriend came in for the heel screwy job


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Bayley won? Not my choice but it could be a decent match if they actually build her up well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley won? Not my choice but it could be a decent match if they actually build her up well.


Plus it's a shot at Sasha


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Lol Vince probably had Bayley win to spite Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

See Sasha? Vince is a goddamn spiteful man . You either play the game or you get rekted


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Sasha better be happy for her friend


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Braun crashing the MITB match confirmed. I swear he ruins another MITB match again...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

So a skit on a PPV? Whelp welcome to Money in the Bank Raw edition


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

so now Renee is in both commentaries?



vince realizes that Renee has heel heat


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Joe should be doing more badass things


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

WWE gotta stop treating Joe like this. Vince is a bastard


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

lol that was a shittier ending than the whole tap your opponent out while pinned that usually happens with joe.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Kid remember he aint your daddy, Eddie is, walk away.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Joe vs. Dominick feud when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Joe vs. Dominick feud when?


Probably for next PPV. Seeing as Rey pitched it to Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

First this Joe BS, now Braun fuckery? I'm tired Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I thought this ^ (use bro) Braun was banned


When has that shit ever worked?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Shane vs Miz = Smackdown feud

Commentary = Raw 


Goddamn this makes no sense


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> This ^ (use bro)
> 
> 
> 
> True but i was expecting him to show up in the mitb match not five mins after hhh said he was banned lol


He's salty about Alexa calling him out


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

seriously crowd, this isn't awesome, it's a decent match


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Read some results.  Rey winning the belt is a shocker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

This is a Steel Cage Match how is there a rope break?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Inb4 dolph ziggler interrupts


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Ok so where is this leading.........don't remember ref controversies in WWE that were blatant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Best in the world


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Wtf a new title?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Ok so are they stretching this till SS or  did Miz  get fucked in this feud?


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Vince gone off deep end and is bringing back the Hardcore title 24/7 rules


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf a new title?


You don't think they're bringing back hardcore matches do you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince gone off deep end and is bringing back the Hardcore title 24/7 rules


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Sami winning MITB then? They're gonna pull this "injured" nonsense after Braun clears out Drew and Lashley. Because fucking Braun has to make normal shit so convoluted.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



I was joking.  But now I'm worried I'm correct.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Aiden's a commentator now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I was joking.  But now I'm worried I'm correct.


Well apparently Stephanie Mcmahon did a ra ra speech earlier today and said they have a lot of competitors to deal with including now AEW. 

Vince is scurred


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Cruiserweights on the main card, what sorcery is this?


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Who is the cruiserweight champion right now?  Still Murphy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is the cruiserweight champion right now?  Still Murphy?


Tony Nese


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Surprising.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Who gave Tony nese a main roster spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

still hate Tony Nese . He needs to be on Main Event taking EC3's place as a jobber


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

@WhatADrag are you actually watching?  I thought you quit wwe?  Or are you just reading the results??


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)

Damn Got on


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn Got on


It's all right. At this point we're all united by the garbage of WWE 

Otherwise this place would die for good


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Fuck you Tony Fleece .

May you be a jobber forever


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Y'know I actually believe Braun didn't attack Sami. He's too dumb to lie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Y'know I actually believe Braun didn't attack Sami. He's too dumb to lie.


It was probably Kevin Owens to sabotage Braun so Sami can get the case so then Sami helps Ko later in the night to win the belt


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was probably Kevin Owens to sabotage Braun so Sami can get the case so then Sami helps Ko later in the night to win the belt



It's Bray.  That's my thought.  He'll sneak in and win it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was probably Kevin Owens to sabotage Braun so Sami can get the case so then Sami helps Ko later in the night to win the belt


Yeah I think Sami is faking it. I've seen people speculating on Twitter it was Black or Bray because Sami was strung up in a Tarot card position,


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

So is Becky retaining both, only one or none?


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag are you actually watching?  I thought you quit wwe?  Or are you just reading the results??


I'm watching


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's Bray.  That's my thought.  He'll sneak in and win it.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah I think Sami is faking it. I've seen people speculating on Twitter it was Black or Bray because Sami was strung up in a Tarot card position,



Would be fantastic if it was Bray


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Lacy had a video package of her walking


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So is Becky retaining both, only one or none?


They've beat her ass for four weeks,  I'm thinking beats Lacey , then beats Charlotte but gets cashed in and loses to Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They've beat her ass for four weeks,  I'm thinking beats Lacey , then beats Charlotte but gets cashed in and loses to Bayley


As long as Becky keeps a title and Charlotte doesn't end as Champion I'm happy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Also Lacey's entrance is cool ngl


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)

Wow, I was supposed to be in Hartford today for my alma mater's graduation ceremony. Just realized I could have attended graduation and then watched this .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> As long as Becky keeps a title and Charlotte doesn't end as Champion I'm happy.


What if Becky loses to both blondes?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Would be fantastic if it was Bray


Nah I like Bray and it'd be cool if he won but let Sami have his moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Wow, I was supposed to be in Hartford today for my alma mater's graduation ceremony. Just realized I could have attended graduation and then watched this .


dude graduation is once in a lifetime , why'd you skip it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah I like Bray and it'd be cool if he won but let Sami have his moment.



Sami should win it at SS


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if Becky loses to both blondes?


Don't even joke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Don't even joke.


Well don't worry. Vince actually has grown on Becky and is gonna implement her in the ME scene


----------



## WhatADrag (May 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Wow, I was supposed to be in Hartford today for my alma mater's graduation ceremony. Just realized I could have attended graduation and then watched this .


Successful problems


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Wtf was the ref doing on that pin at the end?


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

One blonde defeated


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

If I were Charlotte I'd walk down now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

FFS this MITB has literally been a night of ref fuck ups


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Bayley is cashing in tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wtf was the ref doing on that pin at the end?


Mcmahon shenanigans


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Aight Bayley please save us from this shit


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

9 down 7 to go x.x


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Fuck Charlotte


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Bayley saved us from nonsense @Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Now put Charlotte at the bottom of the que.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bayley saved us from nonsense @Jon Moxley


Just saw. Fuck it, Bayley's all right in my book now 


doesn't change the fact I hate her gimmick though


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just saw. Fuck it, Bayley's all right in my book now
> 
> 
> doesn't change the fact I hate her gimmick though



TBH she has been changing it up since her "I can't hit Alexa with kendo stick, it's mean.".  That Bailey would have likely gone "I'll give you 3 3 PPVs to cash in and if you're not 150% I'll keep waiting."


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH she has been changing it up since her "I can't hit Alexa with kendo stick, it's mean.".  That Bailey would have likely gone "I'll give you 3 3 PPVs to cash in and if you're not 150% I'll keep waiting."


True, she's gotten more aggressive


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Here's hoping KO wins the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Elias you idiot, you keep attacking Roman


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Elias you idiot, you keep attacking Roman


Crowd cheered for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Crowd cheered for it.


Thought they were only saying Walk with Elias song


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Roman vs Elias starting same time as GoT finale.  Either it's true Vince doesn't watch anything outside of WWE or he simply put has gone off Roman and Elias.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

That was a quick match


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

This is the WWE saying 'hey Bayley, thanks for not being an asshole like your tag partner, this is what happens when you play ball'.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> This is the WWE saying 'hey Bayley, thanks for not being an asshole like your tag partner, this is what happens when you play ball'.


Seems we think alike 

Yeah still pisses me off that Sasha couldn't have been more professional about it. Not like she hasn't had no shots at the belt


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> This is the WWE saying 'hey Bayley, thanks for not being an asshole like your tag partner, this is what happens when you play ball'.



Wouldn't be surprised if all that she's doing right now is what Vince had planned for Sasha before she walked out.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if all that she's doing right now is what Vince had planned for Sasha before she walked out.


Or probably just a subtle Jab at Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if all that she's doing right now is what Vince had planned for Sasha before she walked out.


Vince Mcmahon didn't screw Sasha Banks, Sasha Banks screwed Sasha Banks


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Guess I'm watching Pac vs Hangman tomorrow


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

That counter deserved to win the match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Great match but AJ should have won for that counter alone


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)

I always thought this match would be at SS. Interesting. Wonder what's next for AJ : /.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I always thought this match would be at SS. Interesting. Wonder what's next for AJ : /.


I'm guessing Drew is still the plan for Seth?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

maybe I lost my stream cause Baron about to win MITB is coming


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

Unless Brock beats Seth in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Unless Brock beats Seth in Saudi Arabia.


God please no


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm guessing Drew is still the plan for Seth?



Ah that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

I'm triggered these guys are here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Unless Brock beats Seth in Saudi Arabia.


Cool then Roman suddenly is in MITB and gets the brief case and then cashes it for SS


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

But the word is Roman will be the Smackdown champion in the fall for the FOX debut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> But the word is Roman will be the Smackdown champion in the fall for the FOX debut.



If that's the case nobody on Smackdown is going over him


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If that's the case nobody on Smackdown is going over him


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

I am curious though if they do got a back up plan in case Roman needs time off 


Guess they could go with Corbin and then they can use that as a way to blame him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Damn a clean no fuckery finish? Is this really WWE?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Mustafa Ali always got the dopest ring gear


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Jesus what a spot


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2019)

lol WWE's solution to networks complaining.

What the hell. Didn't someone make a joke about this earlier in the thread? And then it actually happened?   .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

I hate you Vince


----------



## Deleted member 375 (May 19, 2019)

are you fucking kidding me


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2019)

Wait so Brock took that long to get to the ring and Ali just had to grab.....  Also Brock winning what does he have on Vince?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Y'know what's really annoying. That was one of the best MITB matches ever. Of all time. And they fucked it up with the ending.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (May 19, 2019)

he's got a pic of vince fucking a goat or some shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Whelp glad my streams went out. Time for AEW next Saturday


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> he's got a pic of vince fucking a goat or some shit


Its him and Warrior going to town on that bear skin rug.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Bayley getting the briefcase and using it the same night speaks to the creative ineptitude of this company.  Bayley having the briefcase for a while would have required some ideas and creativity.  It’s a tool.  It should be easier to write your shows with that tool at your disposal.  But it also requires more effort.  And WWE is scared to death of effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2019)

Sami and Braun gonna team up against Brock because Brock beat up Sami and framed Braun and gonna be the next Team Hell No. You know they gonna do this shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley getting the briefcase and using it the same night speaks to the creative ineptitude of this company.  Bayley having the briefcase for a while would have required some ideas and creativity.  It’s a tool.  It should be easier to write your shows with that tool at your disposal.  But it also requires more effort.  And WWE is scared to death of effort.


Nobody wants  to see Charlotte as champ anymore. If you add that plus the Brock thing, people legit gonna stop watching WWE. 

Hell you already have people asking the price for Double or Nothing and what date. They are pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

It's so fucking hilarious, that when WWE needed a great PPV because of a new gun coming up this Saturday and they decided to fuck it up WCW style. 


Vince you old fuck, you better be ready cause if this is the shit you'll put out vs 'real' competition then you're royally fucked.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nobody wants  to see Charlotte as champ anymore. If you add that plus the Brock thing, people legit gonna stop watching WWE.
> 
> Hell you already have people asking the price for Double or Nothing and what date. They are pissed.


Yeah, so Becky just wins.  That’s my point, lol.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2019)

I’m not surprised by Brock.  WWE is definitely going to blame some of the champions for the low ratings.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

Vince is the greatest troll ever to the marks. Fucking glorious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, so Becky just wins.  That’s my point, lol.



Well duh, Lacey is still too green, Charlotte's gotten a shit ton of reigns. 

I get Becky lol win isn't good for a long stretch but just do it till SS where she loses both titles .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince is the greatest troll ever to the marks. Fucking glorious.


You weren't saying this when John Cena beat AJ for the title


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

I guess it's fine since it means Kofi is losing to Brock.



Unless he beats Seth and becomes double champ. Then


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> John Cena?
> 
> Oh that D list wannabe actor.
> 
> ...



Oh don't mind me. I want to watch WWE burn 

plus pretty sure Kofi is losing it to babygurl or Brock 


Ronda gets to stay on Raw and Brock is on Smackdown 



Don't worry Cena will come back and get his Raw title from Seth too


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

I didn't even watch the PPV except for that damn good AJ/Rollins match.

WWE is not a priority for me anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I didn't even watch the PPV except for that damn good AJ/Rollins match.
> 
> WWE is not a priority for me anymore.


Being for real, it doesn't bother you at all about the Brock stuff?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being for real, it doesn't bother you at all about the Brock stuff?


The Brock shit is awesome. You know that I'm a Lesnar fan.

Especially since all the smarks worldwide are mad as fuck at him for getting his money to kill their favorite vanilla midgets and leave.

It's delicious


----------



## The Juice Man (May 19, 2019)

WF is mad as fuck too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The Brock shit is awesome. You know that I'm a Lesnar fan.
> 
> Especially since all the smarks worldwide are mad as fuck at him for getting his money to kill people and leave.
> 
> It's delicious



I actually thought you were sarcastic Brock fan to be honest 


Well I mean if ratings go to shit this week,  Brock's the symbol of WCW booking in WWE 


but not only are smarks mad but marks too


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Not after those epic Matches with my favorites (Punk, Bryan ,AJ) AND Squashing Cena back in Summerslam.
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> ...


Damn dude you're pretty harsh on Kofi . I get that New Day are big ass dorks but what's wrong with that? They're just being happy.

Do you want them to go back to Vince's stereotypes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> New Day are stereotypes.
> 
> shuckin and jivin & twerking for Masa Vince.
> 
> Besides, Rock is still 1st black champion.



But they're also weebs and like pancakes. I mean that's not all stereotyped . As for the jivin , shucking ,and twerking I sorta get it.

Eddie and Chavo were mexican thiefs who lied, cheated and stole and had lowriders .

Still they were good at what they did ignoring Vince's racist ass. Cause honestly nobody's called out Vince for his gimmicks so what can you really say about it?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 20, 2019)

I don’t know which show is more retarded this or Game of Thrones.. imma say both. Fuck this pieces of shit. 

AEW gonna be lit


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't fuck with sellouts. Most black folks don't.
> 
> I didn't give two shits when that Broni beat Bryan for the belt.
> 
> ...


Well damn nothing to say but I kinda see where you're coming from. I'll respect your ideals.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Revisions or The dragon prince guys?


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

One thing about Brock.  He never should have lost at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Well just finished watching MitB after seeing the final episode of GoT until the spin offs are announced.   So I take it Bayley's winning the MitB and the SD belt is a shot at Sasha and Brock winning the MitB mean a cash in tomorrow. 

Than God Toonami is on Saturdays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well just finished watching MitB after seeing the final episode of GoT until the spin offs are announced.   So I take it Bayley's winning the MitB and the SD belt is a shot at Sasha and Brock winning the MitB mean a cash in tomorrow.
> 
> Than God Toonami is on Saturdays.


No Brock vs Seth is next up in Saudi and he also has the case


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No Brock vs Seth is next up in Saudi and he also has the case



So he technically has two shots at Seth or are they going to story line having Brock declare his cash in at Raw for the Saudi PPV.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2019)

I can't even be mad. When trolling is that top quality you just got to respect it. 
We gonna remember this forever


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

One of these days I hope, just hope that someone will hear the music of someone running down to interfeer and finish the match.  Like another ladder match but when someone is in Ali's position they just grab the prize and run laughing.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well damn nothing to say but I kinda see where you're coming from. I'll respect your ideals.


Juice on some grumpy huey freeman shit to have a black wwe champ finally and still whine about new day supposedly being sellouts. he wants new day to be some black militant group not realizing that shit is a stereotype too and wouldn't get over with the wwe crowd like new day has with their goofy shit.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Juice on some grumpy huey freeman shit to have a black wwe champ finally and still whine about new day supposedly being sellouts. he wants new day to be some black militant group not realizing that shit is a stereotype too and wouldn't get over with the wwe crowd like new day has with their goofy shit.


I wish we stop trying to fix what isn't broken.

These guys being funny and then serious when it requires it to be is a great mix.

As of right now kofi actually has a legit title reign you never see in wwe anymore. 

Beat Bryan to get the title
Beat Bryan to retain
Beat aj n Sami to retain
Beat ko


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

So anyone going to be watching Raw tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So he technically has two shots at Seth or are they going to story line having Brock declare his cash in at Raw for the Saudi PPV.


Its possible he loses to Seth then cashes in Kofi to move to Smackdown. Or worst case scenario he wins both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to be watching Raw tonight?


I'm watching to see what new belt they're introducing


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

Guessing a remix of the hard-core title. Since mick is introducing it and their main event last week.

They should do more belts. I personally think that would make writing a lot easier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Guessing a remix of the hard-core title. Since mick is introducing it and their main event last week.
> 
> They should do more belts. I personally think that would make writing a lot easier.



I mean that would make sense from a standing point but WWE is still PG. 


as for more belts....they tend to not even defend some of the belts they do have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean that would make sense from a standing point but WWE is still PG.
> 
> 
> as for more belts....they tend to not even defend some of the belts they do have



I think they should also move the current belts off of television. There's no point I think in having a US or International title. They can use them instead for efforts outside of Raw or Smackdown. (ex. The things that they are currently doing in the U. K).

 Something like a submission title or last man standing belt might have less history but could be better for writing imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think they should also move the current belts off of television. There's no point I think in having a US or International title. They can move them into their efforts off of television (ex. The things that they are currently doing in the U. K)



I mean if they used the roster right , they could have European title and US title  on Raw and Smackdown.


IC title could be defended on either brand.


Have tag team  titles be defended on either brand



So on and so forth


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Juice on some grumpy huey freeman shit to have a black wwe champ finally and still whine about new day supposedly being sellouts. he wants new day to be some black militant group not realizing that shit is a stereotype too and wouldn't get over with the wwe crowd like new day has with their goofy shit.



If you like watching grown ass men shake their asses in your face and eat pancakes that were touching their croches, that says more about you than it does about me.

As I said before, we already had a black champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Juice on some grumpy huey freeman shit to have a black wwe champ finally and still whine about new day supposedly being sellouts. he wants new day to be some black militant group not realizing that shit is a stereotype too and wouldn't get over with the wwe crowd like new day has with their goofy shit.


Da Fuck you say about me Weab Nigguh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2019)

As to the new title title, what is the fucking point? 

The Women's tag title are already a joke and irrelevant.


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean if they used the roster right , they could have European title and US title  on Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> 
> IC title could be defended on either brand.
> ...



I think it's hard to organize the roster around the concepts for the belts, whereas something new could help them lead the story with wrestling. Like what does it mean to be a US Champion today? Lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think it's hard to organize the roster around the concepts for the belts, whereas something new could help them lead the story with wrestling. Like what does it mean to be a US Champion today? Lol.


true but with such a large roster what else can you have them do?


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> If you like watching grown ass men shake their asses in your face and eat pancakes that were touching their croches, that says more about you than it does about me.
> 
> As I said before, we already had a black champion.


I mean big E pounds Kaitlyn on the side and Woods has a sextape with Paige but that's neither here nor there. What they're doing in their gimmick says more about Vince than anything. But I'll gladly take Kofi as champion over 0 black wwe champion or worse a baron corbin reign.

you bring up Rock but they constantly promote his somoan side way more than they ever promote his black.


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Da Fuck you say about me Weab Nigguh?


Sorry I meant the "REAL" huey freeman, not you.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you bring up Rock but they constantly promote his somoan side way more than they ever promote his black.



Wouldn't be surprised if that's because his black side is Canadian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm watching to see what new belt they're introducing



What new belt.  They need to unify some before adding more to the company.  And what's the belt suppose to represent anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What new belt.  They need to unify some before adding more to the company.  And what's the belt suppose to represent anyway.


Rumor is that it's the hardcore title due to Mick being the one presenting


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rumor is that it's the hardcore title due to Mick being the one presenting



So a cheap piece of tin that you can wipe your ass on. how wonderful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a cheap piece of tin that you can wipe your ass on. how wonderful.



don't worry it will be something dumber, like Wild card title or Social Media champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> don't worry it will be something dumber, like Wild card title or Social Media champ



Mediocrity reigns.  This will soon lead to the Participation Title where just showing up to catering gets you the win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mediocrity reigns.  This will soon lead to the Participation Title where just showing up to catering gets you the win.



so old Kofi would be a ten time champ ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so old Kofi would be a ten time champ ?



Why not, the old Kofi would just show up, get himself a plate, fill the plate with whatever dinner they are serving, and receive his title when going to a table to eat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Brock trolling the fuck out of the crowd. 


the crowd weak as hell though


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

I'm guessing you guys are fighting the urge to watch Raw 

Well Brock and Paul going to repeat their same schtick


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2019)

Look at that Cauliflower ear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Seriously though Brock looks skinny as fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously though Brock looks skinny as fuck.


he was trying to get back into the MMA scene.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> he was trying to get back into the MMA scene.


Still that's a ton of weight loss.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 20, 2019)

The trolling is so good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Crowd dead as fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

When you're so Alpha the Champs are begging you to cash in on them instead


----------



## Dellinger (May 20, 2019)

Lmao Kofi is a midget in front of Brock. is the WWE serious ? 

Brock should cash in on both and take both titles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Legit though Paul Heyman has gotten stale as fuck.

Repeating the same catchphrase  as Cena and Roman is pretty bad.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Legit though Paul Heyman has gotten stale as fuck.
> 
> Repeating the same catchphrase  as Cena and Roman is pretty bad.



Paul needs to betray Brock.  Just like he did first time they were together in early 2000s when Vince realised they were getting stale together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Paul needs to betray Brock.  Just like he did first time they were together in early 2000s when Vince realised they were getting stale together.


I'd like to see Paul be manager for Lashley or Drew 

Then have them face off vs Brock in a two out of three falls where they can just beat the hell out of each other


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Lmao Kofi is a midget in front of Brock. is the WWE serious ?
> 
> Brock should cash in on both and take both titles.


Brock losing to Seth was fucking absurd.  I don’t care what anyone says.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'd like to see Paul be manager for Lashley or Drew
> 
> Then have them face off vs Brock in a two out of three falls where they can just beat the hell out of each other



Lashley would need it more.  Drew can talk for himself.  Plus Drew is better solo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lashley would need it more.  Drew can talk for himself.  Plus Drew is better solo.


True. So Lashley gets a push on Raw and Brock on Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Damn no pop for Ricochet. This hurts


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

We need less raw and smackdown.  Even matches that in a vacuum can be considered good are not getting reactions anymore because they happen too often

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Smackdown 1 hour, Raw 2 hours.  That’s my recommendation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Ricochet now fucking ruined by WWE .


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

Also Cesaro needs to go back to his old Bond style theme.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also Cesaro needs to go back to his old Bond style theme.


He should be Face again tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

even in this dead crowd you hear boos for Roman and Corbin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

Corbin getting into yet another big feud. How?


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ricochet now fucking ruined by WWE .


not sure what happened.  But.
He failed to get over.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin getting into yet another big feud. How?


Probably has naked pictures of Stephanie.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin getting into yet another big feud. How?


Who is he feuding with?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> not sure what happened.  But.
> He failed to get over.



He's been jobbing for a while since the breakup of him and Black.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is he feuding with?


Oh, against AJ?  Why?  They already feuded for the US title on Smackdown.  In a bad feud that never needed to be revisited.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

so that PPV leak wasn't wrong 

Corbin vs Seth for title at  Stomping Grounds


Shane and Elias vs Roman


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

Boy some of these segments are a headscratfher.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

crowds are dumb always fooling for the heel saying they'll fight tonight when you know they won't

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

I'm tuning out guys. I've never been this bored before

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

Becky


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

Why are the harpies here?


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2019)

bliss sipping coffee outside the entire match was my highlight for raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

So its basically the Hardcore Title they just won't call it that


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2019)

Eh I think they should have gone for sometning a little different. Maybe the belt has to be defended in matches with limited rules. Random run around thing looks silly.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> bliss sipping coffee outside the entire match was my highlight for raw.


Bliss should just manage Cross.  It’s completely ridiculous.  And Bliss might overshadow Cross as the fun part of the act.  But so what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2019)

Miz top 5 worst wrestlers of the year so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

This 24/7 shit dumb AF but it made me laugh ngl


----------



## WhatADrag (May 20, 2019)

I'm dead lol


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2019)

Did Truth call it the European championship?


----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss should just manage Cross.  It’s completely ridiculous.  And Bliss might overshadow Cross as the fun part of the act.  But so what?


Gimme that and Bliss trying to fuck her host again.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2019)

Vince has lost it.  Corbin still in big programs.  Wild card rule.  24/7 belt.  Women’s tag titles.

Jesus.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Did Truth call it the European championship?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

24/ 7   is the name of the belt ? 


Jesus


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2019)

Alexa needs to retire. She can be a good pornhub actress


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2019)

Bliss needs to get BLACKED like Trish did. 



By the FIRST black champion I might add.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Title name is still stupid but this shit is low-key funny.
"I don't watch a lot I used to when I was younger." Vince gonna be mad when he sees that part.
Imagine being the random drive through guy and just wondering what's happening


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2019)

Scary how bad this is if true.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Scary how bad this is if true.


Hasn't it been that way for a while. The scarier part is I thought it was one of the more coherent RAWs we've seen in a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

r/SquaredCircle is going crazy with all the memes about Lesnar using the MITB as a boombox.
I still think him getting it is a poor choice but it has allowed him to show far more personality tonight than he's shown in years and he actually seemed happy to be there. Reminded me a bit of Mariachi Brock


----------



## Jake CENA (May 21, 2019)

Wow. There’s a lot of shit going on and this week’s Raw is just depressing

Probably the most retarded episode i’ve seen in my entire life

24/7 championship?? Really? Its pretty much a joke title but seriously? Not only does 24/7 championship sound retarded, the belt itself looks stupid. I’d be ashamed to even have that trash near me.

Why not call it the Hardcore championship and use the previous design and just make a modern take to it?? Is it really that hard? 

Mick Foley is a fucking sellout for presenting that garbage

Brock Lesnar not cashing in when both champs are lying there with their asses out for him to take 

Then Roman saving The Miz was so random and weird. Just let him have a long ass vacation ffs


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2019)

I wondered when they finished the script this week. Seems like things are quickly thrown together. Also what's the point of the wildcard if the same people get picked every week?

The girls and women in question are usually aged between 12 and 29, but can sometimes be younger

Lol Ross is not pleased.


----------



## pat pat (May 21, 2019)

this belt 247 looks absolutely disgusting! wtf?!


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2019)

I'm wouldn't be surprised if there was a  "LOLZ Championship"


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hasn't it been that way for a while. The scarier part is I thought it was one of the more coherent RAWs we've seen in a while.



Well it's been said before the writing is done just before raw starts which is bad enough.  I mean it might be just a few minutes longer to complete but if you're already live it should already be done


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> r/SquaredCircle is going crazy with all the memes about Lesnar using the MITB as a boombox.
> I still think him getting it is a poor choice but it has allowed him to show far more personality tonight than he's shown in years and he actually seemed happy to be there. Reminded me a bit of Mariachi Brock



When he wants to Lesnar can show a ton of heel personality. Like as you say Mariachi Brock


----------



## pat pat (May 21, 2019)

I don't know how you guys can watch this shit, Jesus it's fucking boring, like I came and couldn't stay for 15 minutes lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 21, 2019)

That was one hell of a match, but I understand why it wasnt on the ppv. That finish could get them in trouble with people screaming WWE BOOKING at them. 
It's sad tho , pac was actually supposed to win and fight omega for the title , would have established him as a big star. 
Also Hangman is straight out of dead red redemption : 
I love the character!


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

> Former  Superstar  was found hanging in an apparent suicide, according to multiple sources who have spoke with .
> 
> As we've noted, the 2005 Divas Search winner passed away last Thursday at the age of 39. She was found unconscious at her home in Smithtown, NY shortly after 5am ET after she failed to show up for work at a local radio station. She was taken to a local hospital by first responders and later pronounced dead. She would have turned 40 on May 26 and leaves behind one daughter. Local authorities have classified Massaro's death as non-criminal and foul play was not suspected.
> 
> ...




I know we love to mock and joke and shit, but if you dudes are down , get some help. Nobody should go through what Ashley did .


RIP Ashley Punk Princess . You and your character stood out to me even when I dropped WWE and tuned in once in my years off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 21, 2019)

Why would you listen these two goons?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Why would you listen these two goons?


Because they share my opinion on the Iconics and Dana Brooke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

So Raw ratings went up. Guess WWE gonna go back to Brock winning belt.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Raw ratings went up. Guess WWE gonna go back to Brock winning belt.


Don’t be fooled.

It was a taped show last week.


----------



## Pilaf (May 21, 2019)

Tales of the Golden Shovel


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Don’t be fooled.
> 
> It was a taped show last week.


True but people also acted like they were done with the company yet went back right away.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Tales of the Golden Shovel


Stupid Big nose


----------



## WhatADrag (May 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

So SD starting off with an Elias apology to the McMahons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Wait, what was Big E's injury anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

ESPN couldn't have interviewed her in a better spot.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> ESPN couldn't have interviewed her in a better spot.


guess this is what ESPN thinks of wrestlers that aren't legends.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Damn Almas is ragdolling Ali right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

Lmmfao @ Bayley


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

And Ali gets the dub out of nowhere. Solid match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lmmfao @ Bayley


What'd she do?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What'd she do?


I’m talking about the video of her being interviewed in front of a service elevator.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

oh goddammit  


Rtruth in drag


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

That was a good match between Ali and Almas but then WWE shits the moment with the Truth in drag segment.  With the 7/11 belt on hand as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a good match between Ali and Almas but then WWE shits the moment with the Truth in drag segment.  With the 7/11 belt on hand as well.



In b4 Carmella beats him for the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Vince is probably laughing his ass off right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Wonder if Mandy will botch on purpose after Carmella called her out on it on twitter


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

fuck man I'll be the first to admit this 24/7 still makes me laugh


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Corey laughing at Byron


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

Mandy isn’t safe in the ring.  But she’s safer than most of the girls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

<moved past the hugs

< still hugs people


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

"Exceeded expectations" ..... Bayley on something when she said that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Exceeded expectations" ..... Bayley on something when she said that.


She's gotten boo'd as well. Her gimmick got stale


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> <moved past the hugs
> 
> < still hugs people



You have to remember kayfabe-wise, this is the same girl that couldn't swing a kendo stick to save her own life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember kayfabe-wise, this is the same girl that couldn't swing a kendo stick to save her own life.


Well of course not, she's just a little girl she doesn't want to be a meanie bobeanie


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

wait why is Dolph a heel now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Welp Ziggy Pop is back.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Solid Kofi/Zayn match
Also lol at Ziggler


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2019)

Wow this is unexpected


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

I'm guessing Dolph is jealous of how Kofi got his WM moment while he's had to wait just as long or even longer


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

damn that actually does look brutal


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Well I guess Ziggler has the Lesner schedule then, has to show up to at least justify getting that WWE paycheck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I guess Ziggler has the Lesner schedule then, has to show up to at least justify getting that WWE paycheck.



Well it's not like his real gig now pays well


----------



## Gibbs (May 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Mandy isn’t safe in the ring.  But she’s safer than most of the girls.


she's not like most girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well it's not like his real gig now pays well



As a comedian, well there only so many jokes one can make about fucking Amy Schumer before you run out of material.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As a comedian, well there only so many jokes one can make about fucking Amy Schumer before you run out of material.


I mean isn't that in itself a joke


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Why is Elias serenading Roman for.  Trying to get those Tumblr views.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Elias serenading Roman for.  Trying to get those Tumblr views.


All that's gonna do is get those tumblr girls to ruin things


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Bayley sucks on the mic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Meh, not buying the animosity between Becky and Bayley.  At least with Sasha you can see the sexual tension between her and Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Becky botching


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

So I was right, Dolph attacked Kofi out of jealousy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Ziggler jealous because..... what?  The guy got a main title before Kofi, the fuck is he complaining about.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ziggler jealous because..... what?  The guy got a main title before Kofi, the fuck is he complaining about.


he got it at WM though.

Dolph's never had  a shot at the belt at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 21, 2019)

Ziggler cutting a decent promo.
Him being jealous is a far better character than his whole I work better than everyone shit he used to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Randy Orton is the guy that took shits in Divas handbags.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

So wait, they're bringing up the past to sell the match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Hey WWE , you're not allowed to bring up JR 


It's AEW property


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Oh god that terrible mania match


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

The fuck is this, USA giving reality shows to anyone now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this, USA giving reality shows to anyone now.


People will watch any reality tv shows


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, not buying the animosity between Becky and Bayley.  At least with Sasha you can see the sexual tension between her and Bayley.


That's cause Becky and Seth are trying to catch those girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2019)

Bullshit, the Tiger Knee should have kept Roman down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

roman the new Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

I'm gonna be honest, the 24/7 thing and Dolph's crying about loving him was probably the most entertaining part of Smackdown.


Ali vs Almas was good but I just hate how pandering Almas is to hispanics


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2019)

I hate that Almas is a loser.  I also hate that they try to force him to speak English in promos.  He has a mouthpiece for a reason!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)

Few more days till AEW: Double or Nothing 


Who's watching ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Few more days till AEW: Double or Nothing
> 
> 
> Who's watching ?


Go to their Twitter page, everything about the way they set up the MGM screams big league. They installed a merchandise shop with aew only merchandises in the mgm  the t shirt business is strong as ever  


Also you guys impress me with how you can still watch the nonsensical product these guys put out,  have they even explained why brock came out of nowhere to get the briefcase?


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> *I'm gonna be honest, the 24/7 thing* and Dolph's crying about loving him was probably the most entertaining part of Smackdown.
> 
> 
> Ali vs Almas was good but I just hate how pandering Almas is to hispanics



I'm honestly confused about this. The hardcore title only had that kind of "win anywhere" story when it was being phased out. Not sure how this is sustainable in the long term.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm honestly confused about this. The hardcore title only had that kind of "win anywhere" story when it was being phased out. Not sure how this is sustainable in the long term.


I mean with social media now existing, it can actually last a while.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I'm honestly confused about this. The hardcore title only had that kind of "win anywhere" story when it was being phased out. Not sure how this is sustainable in the long term.


well it did last for like almost 3 years and led to some memorable moments.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2019)

Honestly I'm not mad at the title at all.  I've said a few times that WWE needs a comedic side.  This could be it, it's mostly harmless etc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2019)

If WWE let's the wrestlers have fun with the 24/7 belt then you may have something at least have people tune in for.


They really need it right now


Also .........






three more days


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If WWE let's the wrestlers have fun with the 24/7 belt then you may have something at least have people tune in for.
> 
> 
> They really need it right now
> ...


don't be fooled the belt they showed with some glimpse of blue and red isn't the actual belt, it's exactly the all in belt they used to pay tribute to their event in Chicago. rumors is this was filmed a while ago when their actual belt wasn't available.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> don't be fooled the belt they showed with some glimpse of blue and red isn't the actual belt, it's exactly the all in belt they used to pay tribute to their event in Chicago. rumors is this was filmed a while ago when their actual belt wasn't available.


I know, they wouldn't show the belt this early


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know, they wouldn't show the belt this early


THE WINNER of jericho vs omega is the contender for the title. your BOY better fucking show up because a omega vs moxley for the first EVER AEW championship is fucking the hypes shit since like the rock vs Cena.  imagine wwe's reaction if that happens, they made him a mid card, jobbed him to Rollins roman were about to throw him against Nia Jax, embarrassed him. just imagine if he is in a main event of this caliber, that would be the biggest middle finger anyone ever gave Vince....


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

altos Kylie are might be the most lovable wrestler I have ever seen, like awww  she is so enthusiastic and energetic about literally everything it's awesome!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> THE WINNER of jericho vs omega is the contender for the title. your BOY better fucking show up because a omega vs moxley for the first EVER AEW championship is fucking the hypes shit since like the rock vs Cena.  imagine wwe's reaction if that happens, they made him a mid card, jobbed him to Rollins roman were about to throw him against Nia Jax, embarrassed him. just imagine if he is in a main event of this caliber, that would be the biggest middle finger anyone ever gave Vince....


Well Jon's shooting a movie right now so ....not sure if he will


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Jon's shooting a movie right now so ....not sure if he will


why everyone acting like when someone film a movie they do it 24/24 ?  
nah seriously Jericho had a concert the night of all in, they just gave him a jet so he could do it.
and is it even confirmed he is doing this movie right now? do we have the dates?


----------



## pat pat (May 22, 2019)

wwe-tier production. simple.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> why everyone acting like when someone film a movie they do it 24/24 ?
> nah seriously Jericho had a concert the night of all in, they just gave him a jet so he could do it.
> and is it even confirmed he is doing this movie right now? do we have the dates?


 because movie studios tend to not allow psychical activities outside of the making of the movie .


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2019)

So I may have jumped the gun a little on confirming AEW weekly series on the free to air channel.  But it still looks likely and will essentially mean in the UK AEW will be the number 1 fed since hardly anyone has the channel WWE are going to (compared to the most wateched non BBC channel in the UK)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2019)

lmao Vince might finally lose it for real if they pull that off.


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao Vince might finally lose it for real if they pull that off.



ITV = 28m+ viewers.
BT = 2.5M viewers.

I wonder where the wrestling fans will go since many UK fans are those who are so hardcore they thought Roman faked Leukemia.

Oh about MITB.  It seems until very close of the event Drew was meant to win it.  Then everyone was told that Ali was going to win except Ali who was told that Brock was going to win.  Seems like Brock came in last minute and demanded the victory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 23, 2019)

my friend said he saw an advertising for AEW on ITV 1
also they released a stunning documentary yesterday. a must watch guys 



Jon Moxley said:


> because movie studios tend to not allow psychical activities outside of the making of the movie .


 bro, big hollywoods studio can have these kind of clause, he is filming in a no name studio, he will do whatever the fuck he wants. meltzer actually said him doing the film isn't a problem at all since he can take a day off because he is their biggest star. we will see, but he better sign in a big company to make an impact, because if he goes to a place like impact where the tv actually forgot to comeback from the commercial...yikes ( crazy story  )


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> my friend said he saw an advertising for AEW on ITV 1
> also they released a stunning documentary yesterday. a must watch guys



They were advertising Double or Nothing for about $20.  JR was doing the commercial.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> my friend said he saw an advertising for AEW on ITV 1
> also they released a stunning documentary yesterday. a must watch guys
> 
> bro, big hollywoods studio can have these kind of clause, he is filming in a no name studio, he will do whatever the fuck he wants. meltzer actually said him doing the film isn't a problem at all since he can take a day off because he is their biggest star. we will see, but he better sign in a big company to make an impact, because if he goes to a place like impact where the tv actually forgot to comeback from the commercial...yikes ( crazy story  )


Anyways I'm just hoping for some good wrestling and learn about these guys so I can watch on TNT later this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They were advertising Double or Nothing for about $20.  JR was doing the commercial.


Lucky. Its $50 over here


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Anyways I'm just hoping for some good wrestling and learn about these guys so I can watch on TNT later this year.


Ted Turner: “Hey Vince, I’m in the rasslin business, _again_”

(Yes I know Turner no longer runs his old network, sue me)


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2019)

Kagekatsu said:


> Ted Turner: “Hey Vince, I’m in the rasslin business, _again_”
> 
> (Yes I know Turner no longer runs his old network, sue me)


Its still technically Turner based. So it counts


----------



## pat pat (May 24, 2019)

There was an advertising for aew on an NBA game last night : damn.....


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 24, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2019)

Did he hit?


----------



## Nemesis (May 24, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did he hit?



I bet he's looking at Io who is just off camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2019)

One day from Double or Nothing 


I got my snacks , drinks , and PPV ready after I found some cash to buy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2019)

I'm gonna say it.....you guys are WWE guys now


----------



## SAFFF (May 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm gonna say it.....you guys are WWE guys now


I would have ordered the PPV if it was like 30 bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I would have ordered the PPV if it was like 30 bucks.



No I get you. I'm probably gonna just find an illegal stream cause 50 bucks is way too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No I get you. I'm probably gonna just find an illegal stream cause 50 bucks is way too much



I'll get the home media version when AEW decides to release the event on BD/DVD.  Plus my attention will be elsewhere tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll get the home media version when AEW decides to release the event on BD/DVD.  Plus my attention will be elsewhere tomorrow night.


Watching Toonami?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I would have ordered the PPV if it was like 30 bucks.


The price is inexcusable.


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2019)

Was also thinking that. Why didn't they sell for like 30 or 40? lmao.


----------



## pat pat (May 25, 2019)

I fucking dont want to be any of these guys right now, the pressure is unbearable for them, I am almost sure.


----------



## pat pat (May 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Was also thinking that. Why didn't they sell for like 30 or 40? lmao.


55 to 50/60 is the price of a normal ppv tho...


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No I get you. I'm probably gonna just find an illegal stream cause 50 bucks is way too much


ya like they're just coming out the gate so charging regular price seems a bit much to me but I understand they have to make SOME kinda profit. I'll try to support them other ways, like Placid said I'll probably buy the blu ray for the event whenever it comes out. Granted the event doesn't suck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> ya like they're just coming out the gate so charging regular price seems a bit much to me but I understand they have to make SOME kinda profit. I'll try to support them other ways, like Placid said I'll probably buy the blu ray for the event whenever it comes out. Granted the event doesn't suck.



I'll probably buy the t-shirts from the t-shirt company 

Yeah AEW has super hype tonight and I'm nervous that it won't live up to it


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> 55 to 50/60 is the price of a normal ppv tho...



Yeah but perhaps they should have played things safe for their first one and then raised it to normal price.


----------



## pat pat (May 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah but perhaps they should have played things safe for their first one and then raised it to normal price.


Well since their beginning they never played it safe. So I guess their wild mentality is a risk. Granted if it's a critical success the sales wont matter, the mere buzz could from a successful show could carry them 


Jon Moxley said:


> I'll probably buy the t-shirts from the t-shirt company
> 
> Yeah AEW has super hype tonight and I'm nervous that it won't live up to it


 I find it weird how fans are so stressed, now try to imagine the talent themselves 
Nah I think they will deliver big fucking time and might even exceed our expectations...


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Watching Toonami?



Yup, plus it's going to start an hour earlier tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, plus it's going to start an hour earlier tonight.


Oh well then...... more time for people to tune in to Boruto crap 


Although seeing that Jojo will be on early does make me want to watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Also bought Dragon Age Inquisition and Witcher 3 both complete editions for 35 bucks


----------



## pat pat (May 25, 2019)

the stage looks glorious!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

So it begins. Half of the PPV on youtube


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

stream link?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Bump said:


> stream link?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Lol Spears giving MJF a ten followed by a middle finger


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Least Glacier got an elimination


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Tommy Dreamer left Impact for AEW huh?


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

so after pre show stream link?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Bump said:


> so after pre show stream link?


Yea I'll find one.


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

page hype!


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

that was a crazy spot lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

So its gonna be Page vs MJF


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So its gonna be Page vs MJF



seems so


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

ending was shit too mee, kinda wanted more tbh


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

so adam vs omega ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Pretty fun rumble. Sadly no actual surprises for The Joker pick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

The crowd is dead lmfao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Thats what happens when people wanted Moxley or Punk to show and instead it's Page


----------



## Bump (May 25, 2019)

yeah im turning off to the tag match and the main sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2019)

where everyone at? lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> where everyone at? lmao


tried finding a stream, they either suck, or nobody wants to pay 50 to share it 


guess I'm not watching Double or Nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

also not gonna lie the first two matches were awful.

The Casino Royal became super predictable when Hangman Page came out as the Joker and nobody popped that loud cause they were waiting for Punk ( lol) or Moxley ( lol at myself )


----------



## SAFFF (May 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> tried finding a stream, they either suck, or nobody wants to pay 50 to share it
> 
> 
> guess I'm not watching Double or Nothing


yea it took me like 30 mins to find a stream. I mean UFC streams are always easy for me to find unless you're telling me AEW fans are stingy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea it took me like 30 mins to find a stream. I mean UFC streams are always easy for me to find unless you're telling me AEW fans are stingy.



They probably are 

It's fine though,  I'll probably try one more time, otherwise I'll just watch Toonami and maybe find it on Dailymotion or something


----------



## Deleted member 375 (May 25, 2019)

i bought the ppv but just cuz i have a few friends over who pitched in as well. while I'm not disappointed by any means, i feel like they would have been better off having it for cheaper or even on free tv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> i bought the ppv but just cuz i have a few friends over who pitched in as well. while I'm not disappointed by any means, i feel like they would have been better off having it for cheaper or even on free tv.


Yea I dont mind 30 bucks but 50 is too much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Cody taking shots at Hunter. They never let the comments go


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Yesss found a stream


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Holy shit....Brett


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

This Lucha bros vs Young Bucks match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Thats three Elite members winning. Uh oh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2019)

Fuuuuuckkk


Moxleyyyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 26, 2019)

Lucha bros vs Young Bucks was an absolute epic. This show was a success because it proved to be a legitimate alternative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lucha bros vs Young Bucks was an absolute epic. This show was a success because it proved to be a legitimate alternative.


As long as Lucha wins in Mexico for the AAA titles this ending was fine.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As long as Lucha wins in Mexico for the AAA titles this ending was fine.


Im sure they will, that makes the most sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Vince you done fucked up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

So AEW is just going to rely on former wwe guys?  I want some new blood!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So AEW is just going to rely on former wwe guys?  I want some new blood!


You lost to Toronto shut up


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You lost to *Drake shut up


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2019)

Mox is still pissed at Jericho for killing his plant friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

Mitch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 26, 2019)

Don't be surprised by moxleys movepool either. I expect him to bring some old shit back like the regal stretch and moxicity, maybe even the old hook and ladder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mox is still pissed at Jericho for killing his plant friend.


REVENGE FOR MITCH!! 


Mitch was a good plant


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

MJF is god  "LOOK BRET! A FAN!!!"  absolutely and utterly SAVAGE  
bret himself was marking out seeing the kid absolutely killing it on the mic!


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2019)

Caught a few glimpses of the PPV.

My first impressions based on what I've seen:

- Let's begin with the Heavyweight Title - it looks like a textbook wrestling WORLD title. It's sizeable and has a shit-ton of gold. Good stuff. Was great to see Bret presenting it to the people, when you put it side to side with the WWE/Universal Title, it's quite laughable to see what WWE has become. And it's clear they have no intention to make belts worth respecting as we've just seen with the 24/7 belt

- The presentation looks brilliant. Black ropes? Check. Grey mat with hard hitting sounds? Check. Dim lighting in the arena? Check. They also seem to be putting in effort with their PPV sets, unlike WWE.

- Blood to add an element of realism is always welcome.

- The show ended on a high with the exciting main event match and then the appearance of none other than Mox. The crowd popped and I popped. He came across as a big deal, and AEW need stars like him if they want to succeed.

I won't give in-depth match reviews, but I like what I'm seeing all around from purely a presentation perspective.

And last but not least, ROMAN IS AEW.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So AEW is just going to rely on former wwe guys?  I want some new blood!


You had new blood,

The super smash brothers.


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2019)

AEW happened last night. Meanwhile WWE is still pushing a cosplayer as the main focus of the company


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2019)

@Jake CENA enjoy WWE while you can, it's all about ALL ELITE now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

i’m surprised.  I never really believed that Dean left wwe because he was unhappy; not until last night.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> AEW happened last night. Meanwhile WWE is still pushing a cosplayer as the main focus of the company


Who? Roman running around looking like Aquaman?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 26, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (May 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who? Roman running around looking like Aquaman?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 26, 2019)

Here are my thoughts.

Nice surprise seeing the Hitman bring out the AEW heavyweight title belt. It looks fine.

I had a feeling Jon Moxley would debut that night and he did make his presence known.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

eh could have been worse. could have came out in naruto headbands.


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2019)

Was out last night with friends that I didn't see in years. But I got to see some of the cool developments from AEW in the news. I'm glad that other wrestlers are trying to help them.


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2019)

Randy wishes he could RKO like that.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

Is Scarlett Bordeaux coming to AEW? (Read she was in the crowd.)

Why is Brandi Rhodes wrestling at the next event?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

They still need to improve the women’s roster.  WWE gives us higher quality than that fatal 4 way match on the regular.


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Scarlett Bordeaux coming to AEW? (Read she was in the crowd.)
> 
> Why is Brandi Rhodes wrestling at the next event?


news are they don't want to overwork their women.


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Who? Roman running around looking like Aquaman?



None other than Becky Lynch


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

Jesus their title look legit as fuck!


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> None other than Becky Lynch


how is becky a glorified cosplayer?


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> how is becky a glorified cosplayer?



You know how. I've been onto that Stone Cold wannabe since before she walked on the scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Jake CENA enjoy WWE while you can, it's all about ALL ELITE now.



Rofl you were rooting for Roman and now you switched sides so easily? 

Job Moxley doesn’t deserve all the spotlight. HE sucks in the ring, has a bland af gimmick and he’s just happy to be there attitude.

Omega and Fat2J are bigger stars than Moxley ever will be


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

Apparently double or nothing did more than  200k buys


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You know how. I've been onto that Stone Cold wannabe since before she walked on the scene.



Yeah true, WWE pulled out one of their oldies but goldies gimmicks in giving Steve Austins attitude for Becky to work with but at least the didn't go full on parody. 


Posting the match because we are wrestling fans and we love misery for some odd reason.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They still need to improve the women’s roster.  WWE gives us higher quality than that fatal 4 way match on the regular.



Did you watch the joshi match?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

LordPerucho said:


> Did you watch the joshi match?


That was okay.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah true, WWE pulled out one of their oldies but goldies gimmicks in giving Steve Austins attitude for Becky to work with but at least the didn't go full on parody.
> 
> 
> Posting the match because we are wrestling fans and we love misery for some odd reason.


Jesus that second thumbnail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

wwe failed Becky tho, after she won the rumble on that raw with her segment with Ronda she actually felt like the next big thing. Right now she is just watered down to death.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Rofl you were rooting for Roman and now you switched sides so easily?
> 
> Job Moxley doesn’t deserve all the spotlight. HE sucks in the ring, has a bland af gimmick and he’s just happy to be there attitude.
> 
> Omega and Fat2J are bigger stars than Moxley ever will be


and you are about as funny Carrot top.


and when it comes to knowledgeable about wrestling, you're as smart as a rock


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

God Movement said:


> You know how. I've been onto that Stone Cold wannabe since before she walked on the scene.


Like they didn't try to make Roman the new Stone Cold lite. Get out of here


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> wwe failed Becky tho, after she won the rumble on that raw with her segment with Ronda she actually felt like the next big thing. Right now she is just watered down to death.


She hasn’t been interesting since Ronda left.

And revealing that she is dating Seth hasn’t helped her either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She hasn’t been interesting since Ronda left.
> 
> And revealing that she is dating Seth hasn’t helped her either.


wait what did her dating Seth do to her? 

Pretty sure nobody's gotten mad at her or something


----------



## pat pat (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait what did her dating Seth do to her?
> 
> Pretty sure nobody's gotten mad at her or something


Rukia is a troll! 


Also lol at Ambrose showing up for one night and looking like a bigger star than both seth and Roman,  I say that as a huge seth fan. But after the mox I witnessed last night...I am 100% sure seth and Roman are gonna look even more bland than before.........
Its a sad story.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Rukia is a troll!
> 
> 
> Also lol at Ambrose showing up for one night and looking like a bigger star than both seth and Roman,  I say that as a huge seth fan. But after the mox I witnessed last night...I am 100% sure seth and Roman are gonna look even more bland than before.........
> Its a sad story.


None of the WWE guys and girls would look bland if Vince didn't stop being a cuck and push wrestlers even if they become bigger than E.


The point of having those guys is so maybe the connections can get you mainstream through celebrities coming to your shows or wanting to be a part of it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait what did her dating Seth do to her?
> 
> Pretty sure nobody's gotten mad at her or something


she lost respect from fans when they found out she was letting seth hit it.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait what did her dating Seth do to her?
> 
> Pretty sure nobody's gotten mad at her or something


I think it just highlights that her character isn’t a badass.  And that when she « feuded » with Seth on social media; she was just playing a character.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Like they didn't try to make Roman the new Stone Cold lite. Get out of here



Please don't remind me of that.   Him going behind the curtain going towards gorilla position to confront Vince, only to have him pat Shane on the back while confronting the old man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> she lost respect from fans when they found out she was letting seth hit it.



 


so she became from the man to the girl ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Please don't remind me of that.   Him going behind the curtain going towards gorilla position to confront Vince, only to have him pat Shane on the back while confronting the old man.


They did it for Cena too, the Rock, etc. 


They've tried to redo the formula for a lot of wrestlers over the years


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> she lost respect from fans when they found out she was letting seth hit it.



Give me a break, the new WWE "power couple".   Fuck sakes, I thought this shit ended when we left high school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give me a break, the new WWE "power couple".   Fuck sakes, I thought this shit ended when we left high school.


Yeah, no one cares about that.  WWE pitched it the fans to appeal to the « pairing » fans.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> and you are about as funny Carrot top.
> 
> 
> and when it comes to knowledgeable about wrestling, you're as smart as a rock



Oh wow look here, Jon Moxley thinks he’s the inventor of wrestling, knowing everything and feels like we owe him everything. 

That’s so rich 

Job Moxley was over because he went from the darkside and into the light. He has the balls to finally leave Vince dry and stood up for what he wants to do, which is backyard style wrestling. 

It doesn’t change the fact that Ambrose sucks in the ring. Lmao. He’s a worse sage mode puncher than Shane McMahon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Oh wow look here, Jon Moxley thinks he’s the inventor of wrestling, knowing everything and feels like we owe him everything.
> 
> That’s so rich
> 
> ...



and again you're a terrible analysist of talent. You just join a  group and throw the same comments that other edge boys do.

You used to hate Cena but he puts over one or two people and now he's on your set.


Bet you'll do the same when Roman does it 

You don't owe me nothing but the fact is you just shit on everything never once actually just giving due or grasping other wrestler's dilemmas to where they are.


You don't add nothing to an actual convo and unlike you I have the balls to admit who I like. I know Ambrose isn't these guys who can put five star matches due to athletic ability . Not everyone has to be like that but oh no if they can't do flippy flops , then Jake won't give them credit . 



Keep shitting on everything and enjoying nothing , at the end of the day, it discredits everything you say.


Roman is a main eventer,  Ambrose got a pop cause people like him .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, no one cares about that.  WWE pitched it the fans to appeal to the « pairing » fans.



"Paring" "Shipping" fandom..... yeah that shit has been getting out of control over the years.  Holy shit, is there a legit petition for a yaoi pairing in MHA right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Paring" "Shipping" fandom..... yeah that shit has been getting out of control over the years.  Holy shit, is there a legit petition for a yaoi pairing in MHA right?


I haven't heard of a petition for it but.... 


Also yeah there's legit girls who wanted to see some cucking of couples


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

Also AEW as exciting as it is, really is taking everything that works for TNA, NJPW, WWE , ROH, etc and blending it together.


So it's really nothing new but it is unique to incorporate all the different styles of wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2019)

I don't care how dumb this is  I love it


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2019)

Also, Cody thinks he's real fuckin' slick wandering into the audience where Bryan Alverez and Vince Verhei happen to be.

One thing that impresses me about this brand so far is how well they know their audience. JR was droppin' sly shots all night for example. Then there's other stuff like the pyro, the color, using a family to sing the national anthem, bringing in guys like Orange Cassidy, OWE and the Joshis. Giving off this impression of the upstart promotion that could is really gonna help them a *lot* these coming months; I'd bet money on it.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2019)

Get an exclusive deal with a popular Joshi.


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so she became from the man to the girl ?


basically


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Give me a break, the new WWE "power couple".   Fuck sakes, I thought this shit ended when we left high school.


WWE loves treating their wrestlers like they're still in high school. I've noticed that long ago. 

And Vince is the psychotic principal.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (May 27, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> WWE loves treating their wrestlers like they're still in high school. I've noticed that long ago.
> 
> And Vince is the psychotic principal.



Nah Vince is a wannabe Mr Belding.  He wants to be one of the boys. Delusional in what everyone wants but goes through with it anyway.  If Triple H could become Zack Morris then it would be the full on.  But he still has small amount of self control to just be wannabe not full out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2019)

*IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 YEARS?!??*


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 YEARS?!??*


in wrestling terms that's about a decade


----------



## Nemesis (May 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *IT'S ONLY BEEN 3 YEARS?!??*



3 years is a long time.  They try to make us forget things that happen 3 weeks ago with lack of continuity in some promotions.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> *Apparently WWE officials thought he was retiring*, while Vince was trying to give him a break to go to indies and change his mind to return to WWE.
> 
> Dean played Vince like a goddamn fiddle



The rest makes sense (I thought he was indie bound as well), but to the bolded... _why the fuck would anyone ever think that?
_
How is it they're so panicky and possessive of their talent due to the fact that AEW simply exists, and yet when Dean says "no worries" they just... take his word for it?



Nemesis said:


> 3 years is a long time.  They try to make us forget things that happen 3 weeks ago with lack of continuity in some promotions.



I suppose that's true. Maybe I feel like it was longer ago because I was in a waaay different place in my life both financially and physically as I have moved twice since then. Still... I could've sworn it was like 5 years ago that he left. Is Stardust really that recent?

Damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The rest makes sense (I thought he was indie bound as well), but to the bolded... _why the fuck would anyone ever think that?
> _
> How is it they're so panicky and possessive of their talent due to the fact that AEW simply exists, and yet when Dean says "no worries" they just... take his word for it?
> 
> ...



Well from the whole documentary  he did of the Chronicle, Ambrose kept bringing up issues with his arm , and just saying stuff like

'I could just go off into the sunset and be at home in Vegas. ' 


Again you gotta remember,  everyone thought that he was a WWE guy for life. He was part of the Shield so they figured he wouldn't be as unhappy as most.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> and again you're a terrible analysist of talent. You just join a  group and throw the same comments that other edge boys do.
> 
> You used to hate Cena but he puts over one or two people and now he's on your set.
> 
> ...



I shit on anyone that truly sucks and can’t put on a decent show

John Cena was able to put on great matches late in his career and has proven himself.

Dean and Roman never had and I don’t think they ever will. 

And yes Dean had a pop because people like him for the reason that he went over to AEW and left Vince which was a a very brave thing to do. He still sucks in the ring nonetheless

Lol i did admit that i like John Cena don’t pretend that you’re the only one who can admit shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I shit on anyone that truly sucks and can’t put on a decent show
> 
> John Cena was able to put on great matches late in his career and has proven himself.
> 
> ...


Cena also had some of the shittiest matches during his reign of terror in the late 2000s


No you hated Cena, stop fronting. You only liked him cause he lost to AJ Styles. Pretty sure if he went Super Cena on AJ you'd have hated him.


Also what does sucking in the ring even mean? The fact they don't have thousands of moves at their disposal? 

Roman has it and the fact is either you're worried he'll take Cena's spot or you just will never have an unbiased opinion.


If you don't like Dean or Roman then stop talking about them. Focus on the guys you do like. It's obvious you don't want to have an actual conversation on how they can get better so you hate them less.


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2019)

and people were thinking he'd be burnt out from wrasslin


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

teddy said:


> and people were thinking he'd be burnt out from wrasslin


He's going after everyone


----------



## God Movement (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Like they didn't try to make Roman the new Stone Cold lite. Get out of here



While you are watching WWE I will be watching AEW. Please get over it!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

God Movement said:


> While you are watching WWE I will be watching AEW. Please get over it!


But they did bro. Look they did it to a lot of guys so I'll be fair to your boy too. Just think you rough on Becky


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2019)

teddy said:


> and people were thinking he'd be burnt out from wrasslin


the hourglass coming out of his name was some tight titty stuff.


----------



## pat pat (May 27, 2019)

teddy said:


> and people were thinking he'd be burnt out from wrasslin


I would really be careful if I was new Japan, using an aew guy who isnt gonna be disponible when their TV show starts is a risky move. Using the buzz from DON and the name value of the kid to sell out the event ? Yes , could it give them new viewers? Yee but the problem is njpw is not very accessible as a product...on the other hand the chances of Moxley bring some fans back is more dangerous for them. What happens when they understand their is a njpw-like product which is much more edgier and American-like? Idk the Elite already killed the njpw expansion in the USA. Aew has basically absorbed the part of the market njpw could appeal to in America,  and Kenny omega already started bringing the joshi style before anyone else. And has an intention to continue doing so. If I was njpw I would be veryyyyy careful with the aew guys, they are much smarter than we think and much less "rainbow/happy smiley" "we love everyone" than what people makes them to be. They are businessmen. Tony Khan said it , they are the contenders #1 as the best alternative to wwe. People focused so much on aew and wwe they also forgot that these dudes to install themselves as the ultimate alternative , will eat a big part of the current alternative's market. Again, I would be very cautious with these kids. They are deadly.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2019)

^^110%

When I listened to Y2J and Omega interviews and heard them talk about how they don't wanna be seen as enemies to other brands, I knew they were blowing hot air. They already did that with NJPW by essentially screwing them over, WWE for simply existing and absorbing their frustrated talent (holy shit is their locker room in disarray), and I'm sure even ROH is kicking themselves for helping them out with All In which I'm sure is what got Kahn's attention in the first place.

I mean, I'm sure they're being completely genuine about wanting to wanting to work with as many people as they can, but I can totally understand these big guys wanting to tread a little carefully. I'm hoping this monkey wrench ends up being as fun to watch as i'm expecting, cuz so far it's been pretty delicious.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ^^110%
> 
> When I listened to Y2J and Omega interviews and heard them talk about how they don't wanna be seen as enemies to other brands, I knew they were blowing hot air. They already did that with NJPW by essentially screwing them over, WWE for simply existing and absorbing their frustrated talent (holy shit is their locker room in disarray), and I'm sure even ROH is kicking themselves for helping them out with All In which I'm sure is what got Kahn's attention in the first place.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure they're being completely genuine about wanting to wanting to work with as many people as they can, but I can totally understand these big guys wanting to tread a little carefully. I'm hoping this monkey wrench ends up being as fun to watch as i'm expecting, cuz so far it's been pretty delicious.


This! Anyone believing jericho's words is dumb. The dude was swearing everywhere he would never work in an non wwe event in the us. That's how wwe allowed him to go new Japan. What did he do the moment he started enjoying himself? He rebelled 
Cody Rhodes is a rebel, the young bucks said fuck to njpw because their tag team division sucks. Omega was screaming everywhere he was gonna be the face of the njpw us expansion, but was ready to fuck off and go to America. The Elite themselves! I am convinced was project from the get to go,
Kenny omega and the bucks always felt like they were not full time into the BC. The first thing they did when Kenny was the leader was to create their sub-clan five it a name "the elite" and push it harder than the bullet club itself , way harder than the BC itself. To the point where the Elite became more popular than the BC. And you are telling me those guys didn't plan this all along?!  Fuck iff I am a omega fanboy but its painfully obvious the moment they started the elite they wanted to brand themselves and separate from njpw. They are rebels, there is a reason their mindset fits perfectly with y2j and cody's. They are all the same  
The Elite absolutely fucked njpw and destroyed their us expansion, without a single bit of remorse. And the first thing omega does when coming to USA is lock up the joshi market and make it an "aew" thing,( not denying he loves them). But come on , I think its obvious now. Even their product is meant to appeal to the USA's njpw fans. 
 Jon Moxley reached to them! ( confirmed by khan) the kid absolutely outsmarted wwe, Vince McMahon and the whole wwe structure tricking them into giving him the biggest send off in the history of wwe, before releasing a video 5 minutes after the end of his contract portraying wwe as a fucking jail and reaching to Tony khan to hire him! The guy who is at the top of the Fucking rising new hot promotion that everyone says is gonna be competition to wwe. How in the almighty God can you look at this guys! Who just joined his best friends ( cody and y2j) and who thinks the exact same way as them?  I mean....wow! I remember watching a video with my bro who works in the marketing field,  Kenny omega in an indy promo after Jericho went there to have a segment,  a huge battle with all the faces of the company siding with kenny and the hesl with y2j. After that he cut this wonderful promo, putting over the indy and blablabla after he finished. My bro said to me this guy is a deadly blade because his speech is an absolute typical marketing 101 speech executed perfectly :, he basically told them "well the future of our company is in one of these guys here! In your roster!" And 2 minutes later reminded everyone to watch aew when it's onTV.  
   I mean I understand that the promotions will always see wwe as the big bad empire , but siding with these guys thinking they are the rebels who are gonna throw their sword at wwe and save the world is dumb. They are here to absolutely absorb every single part of the alternative market leaving all the others promotions dependent on them. Then! In years when they are ok, they can box with wwe. 
 If njpw starts using aew's stars to sell out their arenas and attract viewers, they are telling everyone virtually that the best guys and the biggest draws are in aew. A company with a TV deal with TNT,  never let them come close to one of your talents because you can be sure your guys are gonna fuck you over. 
And I can already see a certain form of brand attachment being born slowly,  
Jon mox in his unscripted promo, which was so done on his own he says they are at war , they are gonna change things , write history themselves instead of reading it and "it is a declaration of war" and later threaten anyone "on my path" and immediately and instinctively follows by "and AEW's path". Again a little detail but that could tell a lot. 
Let's wait and see, I feel like just like njpw fans started to hate the elite when they realised what happened , fans of promotions ( or what will be left of them) are gonna get super salty when they realise that what they considered the white angel here to kill wwe and put indy wrestling on top of the world (lol), was basically here to make njpw Roh and impact utterly irrelevant : their target are the lapsed fans, those who stopped watching, which means automatically that promoting indy wrestling is the last of their preoccupation. 



Anyway we will see, but no one will convince me that Tony Khan , whose first was to buy impact is a "smily kylie Rae happy to be an alternative among 300 others" guy 
We will see....


----------



## pat pat (May 27, 2019)

Ps : well Kenny omega in an interview just said he wants to reunite his whole crew in....aew. well it makes me even more sure I am right 
Those guys want to fuck njpw in the ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

So Moxley is set to face off against Pentagon Jr in Northeastern wrestling


Apparently they advertised Renee Young too


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

Teddy gonna make tag matches playas


----------



## God Movement (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Teddy gonna make tag matches playas



Moxley.

RAW is tonight, will you be watching?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Moxley.
> 
> RAW is tonight, will you be watching?



Not sure . Part of me wants to see Bray and maybe now seeing him get a good push (unlikely )


but there's nothing else I'm excited for.


----------



## pat pat (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Teddy gonna make tag matches playas


 Dustin is there too, those motherfuckers using the indies and other people's company as some sort of training camp :lol:
Also is it a "winner takes renee" match?!


----------



## pat pat (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure . Part of me wants to see Bray and maybe now seeing him get a good push (unlikely )
> 
> 
> but there's nothing else I'm excited for.


I am going to watch and laugh : 
If it's bad I am gonna shitpost very hard tomorrow on reddit


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure . Part of me wants to see Bray and maybe now seeing him get a good push (unlikely )
> 
> 
> but there's nothing else I'm excited for.



Yeah I might tune in for the opening segments. Doubt I can hang out for three hours though lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I might tune in for the opening segments. Doubt I can hang out for three hours though lol.


Same. Plus Witcher 3 is fun as hell so if the show sucks I'll go back to that.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cena also had some of the shittiest matches during his reign of terror in the late 2000s
> 
> 
> No you hated Cena, stop fronting. You only liked him cause he lost to AJ Styles. Pretty sure if he went Super Cena on AJ you'd have hated him.
> ...



No. I started to respect Cena when he went on doing the greatest WWE feud in history which was Punk vs Cena/Vince

I will never forget that match where Punk used a piledriver on John to end him and all those promos were beyond Heyman tier.

Roman doesn’t have a thousand moves. How long has he been wrestling? He’s young. I doubt if he went to Japan he could even be as remotely as technical as Hulk Hogan.

I only bring up Roman or Dean whenever the spotlight is on them. 

Anyway, seems like you’re gonna defend Dean to the death lol so i will stop here 

Oh and that match with Job Moxley and Pentagon, is that gonna be a Renee on a pole match?


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)

Would not shock me to see the following sign with AEW over lack of creative direction:

Cesaro
Gallows and Anderson
Sasha Banks
Mickie James
Nick Aldis (recurring appearances as the NWA champ)
Del Shitto
CM Punk
Bully Ray (with The Allure [Angelina Love, Velvet Sky, Amber O'Neal])
Shinsuke Nakamura

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

Kofi called for Wildcard again lol. They should mix it up a bit so it's unpredictable.


----------



## Nemesis (May 27, 2019)

Brock troll levels are up again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Brock Party


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Seth couldn’t handle Brock’s DJ skills.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 27, 2019)

Who knew it'd take a MITB briefcase for Brock to show personality again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

DJ Brock >>>>> Too Cool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Dolph


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

Lol @ Brocks troll dance.

Damn that lasted about fifteen minutes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Brock turning the briefcase into a boom box is the greatest thing that happened in professional wrestling this week and will revolutionize the business.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2019)

Could Lesnar really be...? A weeb?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Dolph showing up three times in three segments is the worst booking since Chris Jericho deciding doing Andrade’s spinning back elbow only 10000 times shittier is a legitimate finisher.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Could Lesnar really be...? A weeb?



Brock wearing a DBZ Hawaiian shirt and saying the Naruto war arc is the best shonen story ever would be the heel move of the century.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Wtf, Dolph actually cutting an interesting promo


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

ALWAYS WITH THIS friend BARON CORBIN


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

AEW being defeated now even as a T-shirt company.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

lmao they edited Benoit out of this video


----------



## The Juice Man (May 27, 2019)

Lesnar is the greatest troll in wrestling history.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2019)

Lmao @ Lesnar slapping Heyman with the paper.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Shane hit the Judas Effect


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Did Baron Corbin just get scared off by a random skinny white guy?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

The 24/7 stuff is funny, but it looks really bad when it’s a whole huge group of white guys chasing a black man with a white woman.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Holy fuck, that Braun promo:

“MIZ I WANT TO CONGRATULATE YOU ON THE NEWS OF YOU CHILD AND YOU WILL GET THESE HANDS!!!”


----------



## SAFFF (May 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The 24/7 stuff is funny, but it looks really bad when it’s a whole huge group of white guys chasing a black man with a white woman.


and the crowd cheering as it goes on. Post it to someone out of context should get some nice reactions.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)

So, is ol Gibby back?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

I heard Brock has been hilarious like usual?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Woah.  Renee still has her job?


----------



## Nemesis (May 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Holy fuck, that Braun promo:
> 
> “MIZ I WANT TO CONGRATULATE YOU ON THE NEWS OF YOU CHILD AND YOU WILL GET THESE HANDS!!!”



Didn't he say the Get these hands to Corbin. I am sure he made the jump.  Although it was still generic and worse style of promo that he's been doing since day one.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Why do they have an electric chair?


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)

Sami wants to go to AEW


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 27, 2019)

Sami roasting bitches


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Brock is still the best draw in the company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 27, 2019)

Seth Rollins can't exist without selling his knee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Oh great.  Rollins is about to sell the knee.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)

Blue Thunder Bomb should be protected a bit more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Sami Zayn is getting some support from the fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 27, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Blue Thunder Bomb should be protected a bit more


Should be a Finisher tbh.
He can use Helluva kick for heavier opponents


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2019)

Seth Rollins is the blandest babyface.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 27, 2019)

Seth should sue his surgeons. Three years later and that knee still isn't healed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Palm Siberia (May 27, 2019)

Brazzers


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2019)

Fucking Brock agreed to do this gimmick?? Him of all people!  Vince must have offered him 12% of his shares lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (May 28, 2019)

The "Brock Party" featuring Beatbox Brock and Hangman Heyman is the best thing in WWE in a while.



Too bad everything else sucks ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth Rollins can't exist without selling his knee



He'll get fed up with it in a year or two and flee to AEW where he and joe will surprise attack/defend Mox


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2019)

So how was Raw guys? I went to a family's birthday and didn't get to watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The "Brock Party" featuring Beatbox Brock and Hangman Heyman is the best thing in WWE in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad everything else sucks ass.


did you see the glorious meme of it?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2019)

Sooooo... is AEW a weekly thing or are they only going to do ppvs?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sooooo... is AEW a weekly thing or are they only going to do ppvs?


They have weekly tv on TNT later in the fall . For now they have joint PPVs before All Out in Chicago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

Beast in the Bank/boombox Brock is money


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sooooo... is AEW a weekly thing or are they only going to do ppvs?


They'll start weekly tv on TNT sometime in the fall, Tuesday nights iirc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2019)

So NJPW just confirmed that Moxley vs Robinson for the IWGP US title will happen on June 5th 

Moxley's gonna lose but hoping they go nuts in that match.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So NJPW just confirmed that Moxley vs Robinson for the IWGP US title will happen on June 5th
> 
> Moxley's gonna lose but hoping they go nuts in that match.


they have made a bad deal with him, from Dave,, he approached aew first and then wanted to do some Indi dates + njpw, and he Told them not to release the info before he makes his appearance at DON. so basically they put themselves in the same position aew' was in during the pac situation. Moxley's premier preoccupation is aew and is where he will work 99% of the time, so when njpw book him or any other aew star, they end up having to accept multiple conditions....and when the tv show starts its gonna be much worse. 
I keep saying they need to stop relying on other company's talent...and they aren't close to Make a deal either because the Elite + Cody hates the administration of njpw...sooo
as for the match, it's funny they didn't mention anything regarding aew or double or nothing, which is the biggest buzz he has done. and is it even wise to bring dew's talent other there when their they have a product so close to yours but in a more americanize way ( which the Japanese love)? I feel like they want aew to fuck them at this point , same with WWE!


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sooooo... is AEW a weekly thing or are they only going to do ppvs?



Monthly PPVs until October, then weekly shows either likely on Tuesday or Thursday likely to avoid Friday smackdown, Monday night raw or NXT from their own words.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they have made a bad deal with him, from Dave,, he approached aew first and then wanted to do some Indi dates + njpw, and he Told them not to release the info before he makes his appearance at DON. so basically they put themselves in the same position aew' was in during the pac situation. Moxley's premier preoccupation is aew and is where he will work 99% of the time, so when njpw book him or any other aew star, they end up having to accept multiple conditions....and when the tv show starts its gonna be much worse.
> I keep saying they need to stop relying on other company's talent...and they aren't close to Make a deal either because the Elite + Cody hates the administration of njpw...sooo
> as for the match, it's funny they didn't mention anything regarding aew or double or nothing, which is the biggest buzz he has done. and is it even wise to bring dew's talent other there when their they have a product so close to yours but in a more americanize way ( which the Japanese love)? I feel like they want aew to fuck them at this point , same with WWE!


I don't think they made a bad deal with MOX, all of the full time AEW talent is allowed to work dates before they start TV.  Even if NJPW gives him the NA title he should still be able to drop a match or two in the World Title hunt in AEW.

With Pac i believe they(aew) did make a mistake thinking he would be able to lose in their world title picture due to Dragongate not being that big of a promotion.

Two completely different situations IMO.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't think they made a bad deal with MOX, all of the full time AEW talent is allowed to work dates before they start TV.  Even if NJPW gives him the NA title he should still be able to drop a match or two in the World Title hunt in AEW.
> 
> With Pac i believe they(aew) did make a mistake thinking he would be able to lose in their world title picture due to Dragongate not being that big of a promotion.
> 
> Two completely different situations IMO.


"wins/loss" matter , you think they will allow their top stars to go doing the job for Japanese wresters?.....
hell no, it's gonna mess with njpw's booking, and from the press conference they didn't understand the contract at all. they seem to think they can book him in njpw how they want as much as he is free, which isn't and will never be the case the moment he has a mother promotion.
it's the same situation as pac's, even if he has no title they re not going to let people like moxley omega and Jericho lose to njpw guys when they are in a big push. that's ridiculous , it's going to cause a mess.
there is a reason wwe doesn't do trans promotional shit, it's a fucking mess! let's wait and see but I am already predicting it's going to give new Japan some huge nightmare in term of booking in the future, you can't go around thinking you can make other company's wrestler take the job because "they can work internationally without being tied to their mother company". then why did moxley told them to not reveal even a single piece of info before he makes his debut at double or nothing?
   not everything wwe does is bad, avoiding inter promotional stuff is one of the best decision wwe took. ( less you do it with your partners). but ey? we willl see lol


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2019)

EDIT: Good to see more positive news for AEW. I hope they can have more success.

Still laughing at Brock slapping Heyman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "wins/loss" matter , you think they will allow their top stars to go doing the job for Japanese wresters?.....
> hell no, it's gonna mess with njpw's booking, and from the press conference they didn't understand the contract at all. they seem to think they can book him in njpw how they want as much as he is free, which isn't and will never be the case the moment he has a mother promotion.
> it's the same situation as pac's, even if he has no title they re not going to let people like moxley omega and Jericho lose to njpw guys when they are in a big push. that's ridiculous , it's going to cause a mess.
> there is a reason wwe doesn't do trans promotional shit, it's a fucking mess! let's wait and see but I am already predicting it's going to give new Japan some huge nightmare in term of booking in the future, you can't go around thinking you can make other company's wrestler take the job because "they can work internationally without being tied to their mother company". then why did moxley told them to not reveal even a single piece of info before he makes his debut at double or nothing?
> not everything wwe does is bad, avoiding inter promotional stuff is one of the best decision wwe took. ( less you do it with your partners). but ey? we willl see lol


Wins and losses matter after tv starts. And do you think he would agree to do a few NJPW dates just to be buried? No way. NJPW is aware he was signing with AEW full time and he's aware he has a brand to protect.

 You can't compare moxley and PAC because PAC was never going to be full time on AEW, he was just going to be for PPV and maybe the occasional TV Main event.


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wins and losses matter after tv starts. And do you think he would agree to do a few NJPW dates just to be buried? No way. NJPW is aware he was signing with AEW full time and he's aware he has a brand to protect.
> 
> You can't compare moxley and PAC because PAC was never going to be full time on AEW, he was just going to be for PPV and maybe the occasional TV Main event.


really? didn't they said they wanted pac to be a full time?....
but again it's my opinion but I prefer when companies don't do inter promo unless they are partners. and in aew/njpw I would avoid it considering ( as Dave reported ) there is bad blood and grudges in both sides.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> really? didn't they said they wanted pac to be a full time?....
> but again it's my opinion but I prefer when companies don't do inter promo unless they are partners. and in aew/njpw I would avoid it considering ( as Dave reported ) there is bad blood and grudges in both sides.


Nah, Pac was offered a deal similar to Kenny and Jericho. "Special attraction" deals that allow them to work other promotions.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2019)

lmao the guy in the back at :10 looks absolutely mortified:


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2019)

Enjoy Smackdown guys about to go watch Endgame


----------



## pat pat (May 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nah, Pac was offered a deal similar to Kenny and Jericho. "Special attraction" deals that allow them to work other promotions.


well then it's almost full time. the deal of Kenny and y2j only allows them to work for other promotions only under strict circumstances like the schedule allowing it to happen, the company being ok with it. and Kenny even added a condition for his personal case saying that he will work dates with another company only if it's an exchange of talent, and that if anyone wants him to work for them they need to bring someone for his company. 
again I think these guys are making it seem way more "liberal" than it really is, idk why tho 
so if he was offered a "Kenny/Y2J" like contract then that's mean they were getting him full time/exclusive 5 with some exceptions)...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> well then it's almost full time. the deal of Kenny and y2j only allows them to work for other promotions only under strict circumstances like the schedule allowing it to happen, the company being ok with it. and Kenny even added a condition for his personal case saying that he will work dates with another company only if it's an exchange of talent, and that if anyone wants him to work for them they need to bring someone for his company.
> again I think these guys are making it seem way more "liberal" than it really is, idk why tho
> so if he was offered a "Kenny/Y2J" like contract then that's mean they were getting him full time/exclusive 5 with some exceptions)...


Could be but i thought Pac was already full time at DG.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 28, 2019)

Another good Kofi/KO match


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2019)

The rule is suspended? Lol.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> The rule is suspended? Lol.


Only till the match is over. Which almost guarantees Reigns will lay out Elias post-match and someone will pin him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Only till the match is over. Which almost guarantees Reigns will lay out Elias post-match and someone will pin him.


Called it


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Called it


WWE too predictable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

> Jon Moxley, f.k.a. Dean Ambrose, appeared on Chris Jericho's podcast, Talk Is Jericho, which dropped today. The episode was recorded a couple of days before Double Or Nothing.
> 
> Moxley said that "it was time to talk, finally." He said that he has been quiet the last few months, even though  had sent out press releases and mentioned on commentary that he was leaving. Moxley brought up that his only real comment about leaving was during The Shield's  last month, and that was because he felt like he was being set up with them saying he couldn't hack it in WWE so he would be going to the minor leagues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2019)

Looks like that segment he complained about took place on 26. Lol didn't they have AJ do a similar thing on Monday?

Wwe creative strategies are perplexing. I would happily let the wrestlers take a lead in crafting promos and work with them to build storylines. That could make the work of putting together shoes so much easier.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Wow.  Dean buried creative.  And it came off as way more sincere than like a Ryback.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 29, 2019)

Creative and more importantly Vince are hacks.
The old man needs to step down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Creative and more importantly Vince are hacks.
> The old man needs to step down.



He's gone now. Too many chairshots to the head


----------



## Altiora Night (May 29, 2019)

Brock is sure enjoying this.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2019)

Altiora Night said:


> Brock is sure enjoying this.



When Brock wants to be he can one of the best heel in any roster era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> When Brock wants to be he can one of the best heel in any roster era.


How is this a heel when he's got more personality and likeability with this  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How is this a heel when he's got more personality and likeability with this  ?



Because even an ass hole having fun is more personality than what Vince lets his roster do with his micromanaging.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How is this a heel when he's got more personality and likeability with this  ?


He's not, the definition of heel changed to mean "asshole that we like". A true heel would be someone like Corbin or 2016 Jinder.

In 2019 if a smark says someone has "go away heat" or they "make me change the channel" that means they're a true heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because even an ass hole having fun is more personality than what Vince lets his roster do with his micromanaging.


Heels get to have more fun than faces is quite sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's not, the definition of heel changed to mean "asshole that we like". A true heel would be someone like Corbin or 2016 Jinder.
> 
> In 2019 if a smark says someone has "go away heat" or they "make me change the channel" that means they're a true heel.


I think I'm coming around to what you're saying.


Still you gotta admit some people aren't kayfabe hating someone but legit hating him.

I get the Corbin is a true heel and he is a good heel but people aren't hating him as boo go away. They're more like for fuck's sakes anyone else but Corbin.  


Then again real heels get cheered and maybe Corbin is the answer


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Dean buried creative.  And it came off as way more sincere than like a Ryback.



I don't think he was that bad on creative as such.  When talking about certain people in there he'd follow up with "good guy." then putting it basically down to what we all know.  It's fucking Vince being Vince that's the problem.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think I'm coming around to what you're saying.
> 
> 
> Still you gotta admit some people aren't kayfabe hating someone but legit hating him.
> ...



Long term NWO and Attitude era has put us in a position where heels can't really be heels for most people anymore because wrestling fans grew up to follow the "cool" assholes.  So being a hated heel basically means you have to get that "go away." heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Long term NWO and Attitude era has put us in a position where heels can't really be heels for most people anymore because wrestling fans grew up to follow the "cool" assholes.  So being a hated heel basically means you have to get that "go away." heat.


I see. So Kisame's right, Corbin is a great heel 


Damn the Attitude era killed basic heel vs face


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's not, the definition of heel changed to mean "asshole that we like". A true heel would be someone like Corbin or 2016 Jinder.
> 
> In 2019 if a smark says someone has "go away heat" or they "make me change the channel" that means they're a true heel.


Never mind. Nemesis and you are right. 

Corbin is a good heel


----------



## pat pat (May 29, 2019)

good heel mjf: people boo the hell out of him and want to see him get beaten and when it happens they are happy 
bad heel : Corbin/lashley : people turn their tv off or change the channel. a good heel should be able to draw , because people want to see him get beaten


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> good heel mjf: people boo the hell out of him and want to see him get beaten and when it happens they are happy
> bad heel : Corbin/lashley : people turn their tv off or change the channel. a good heel should be able to draw , because people want to see him get beaten



Unfortunately the former has all but gone now.  The former becomes cheered because either it's cool or because the performer is respected.  I'd say now you could have Million Dollar Man or Bobby Heenan in this era and they'd be cheered because of how today is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> good heel mjf: people boo the hell out of him and want to see him get beaten and when it happens they are happy
> bad heel : Corbin/lashley : people turn their tv off or change the channel. a good heel should be able to draw , because people want to see him get beaten


you realize people are cheering for MJF though right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think I'm coming around to what you're saying.
> 
> 
> Still you gotta admit some people aren't kayfabe hating someone but legit hating him.
> ...


You can't just hate a heel in kayfabe for him to be a heel, you have to hate the person himself and Corbin does that well. 

Take MJF for example, he's a face. In kayfabe he's supposed to be a heel, and AEW fans much like NXT fans with Gargano are respectful enough to boo but then they turn around and go to the internet and start praising their work and saying how "great" of a heel they are. 

Do you think in the late 70s when Billy Graham used the ropes as leverage to beat Bruno for the title people went home thinking they cant wait for him to get beat? Hell no. If they had internet back then they would be trashing the ref for what a shit job he did and trashing wwf for allowing the title to change through a cheat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Long term NWO and Attitude era has put us in a position where heels can't really be heels for most people anymore because wrestling fans grew up to follow the "cool" assholes.  So being a hated heel basically means you have to get that "go away." heat.


Exactly, there wouldn't be a single person claiming "go away heat" if the insider's never told us that's the worst reaction a wrestler can have.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

I don’t see how wwe can not punish Renee after that interview tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

I have no idea what the end Game is for Sasha Banks.


----------



## pat pat (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> you realize people are cheering for MJF though right?


They boo the hell out of him, did you watch double or nothing? Were the people cheering him during that Bret hart segment ? If you think so then go back and watch it. You should check jericho's last segment before Moxley came too, people were booing the hell out of him. 
Wtf Corbin is a good heel? Dude I remember one time got qualified to be in the main event. It was during the second hour of raw. In the third hour he was fighting AJ, the rating dropped like crazy,  biggest drop in idk how many years. 
 People dont want to see Corbin because he is borikg and has been in the main event scene of raw for TWO YEARS!


----------



## pat pat (May 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Exactly, there wouldn't be a single person claiming "go away heat" if the insider's never told us that's the worst reaction a wrestler can have.


Bo go away heat always exist, most time it can be manifested in the rating, when Vince was pushing Shawn Micheal like crazy and people were hating his guts, the rating were dropping Like crazy. Roman had go away heat to the point people were fucking leaving the arena during his matches.

I also demand to see a moment where the public was cheering mjf during one of his heel act. Lol 
The problem arent the heel, it's the babyface that sucks. NO HEEL in the universe would be booed for shitting on hated babyface like cena or Roman. That's like simple, and people wouldn't boo Becky during her turn because it made no fucking sense, people wouldn't boo seth when he came back from his injury from 2016 no matter how many time he insulted them, the dude just beat a lifd threatening injury and you want people to boo him?! 
Same for Hogan, people weren't booing him because he was the icon of a generation, the archetype of the babyface. And the heel sucks too, you shouldn't be cool when you are a heel, you should be despicable and be a piece of shit. 
Corbin isnt 1/4 of that, AJ slapped him on raw and he did nothing but say "you will pay for it" and he left the room like a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They boo the hell out of him, did you watch double or nothing? Were the people cheering him during that Bret hart segment ? If you think so then go back and watch it. You should check jericho's last segment before Moxley came too, people were booing the hell out of him.
> Wtf Corbin is a good heel? Dude I remember one time got qualified to be in the main event. It was during the second hour of raw. In the third hour he was fighting AJ, the rating dropped like crazy,  biggest drop in idk how many years.
> People dont want to see Corbin because he is borikg and has been in the main event scene of raw for TWO YEARS!


People are putting up signs for MFJ and eventually they'll start cheering for him. 


As for Corbin people drop in the third hour of the show anyways.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

WWE decided that they prefer go away heat over heels that get cheered.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Corbin is boring.  But it isn’t totally fair to blame him.  Seth Rollins is the babyface champion.  And I walk off and do chores when he is on my tv.


----------



## pat pat (May 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People are putting up signs for MFJ and eventually they'll start cheering for him.
> 
> 
> As for Corbin people drop in the third hour of the show anyways.


No I remember the drop was ridiculously drastic, the numbers were still kinda ok but then Corbin is qualified and you have an historical drop....sure third hour is a shit hour but Corbin didn't help either. 
People put signs but boo the heel out of him because he acts like a piece of shit. They buy his merch and still boo him, a heel isnt supposed to make the fans go away, he should attract them, they should want to see him get beaten. He mocked the aggression of Bret hart and got a nuclear heat. He act like a douche, he sint cool , he is a piece of shit but at least he is charismatic enough to make it work each time. 
Corbin make people turn off the TV.


----------



## pat pat (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Corbin is boring.  But it isn’t totally fair to blame him.  Seth Rollins is the babyface champion.  And I walk off and do chores when he is on my tv.


That's why I said for a heel to work you also need a babyface Thats not a fucking piece of paper. 
When anyone dared touch omega , heel or face he would get booed the fuck out of the building because people love Kenny and he is charismatic. It's something that helps the heel because everything he has to do is basically shit on the babyface. 
But when in wwe you have babyface who are fucking boring as fuck ( finn AJ seth , I cant even tell what's the difference between thei characters) the heel either get cheered because he is charismatic or it's a silence....


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Maybe a hot take?

There will never be an evolution 2.  Ronda is gone.  Sasha is gone.  Nikki is gone.  Alexa is basically gone.  And women are internally getting some of the blame for the low ratings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> No I remember the drop was ridiculously drastic, the numbers were still kinda ok but then Corbin is qualified and you have an historical drop....sure third hour is a shit hour but Corbin didn't help either.
> People put signs but boo the heel out of him because he acts like a piece of shit. They buy his merch and still boo him, a heel isnt supposed to make the fans go away, he should attract them, they should want to see him get beaten. He mocked the aggression of Bret hart and got a nuclear heat. He act like a douche, he sint cool , he is a piece of shit but at least he is charismatic enough to make it work each time.
> Corbin make people turn off the TV.


At this point though, you need someone like Corbin to get the crowd to not cheer for the bad guy. The problem is how WWE use him .

It could help a lot of faces get momentum by getting him further and further away from the title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Maybe a hot take?
> 
> There will never be an evolution 2.  Ronda is gone.  Sasha is gone.  Nikki is gone.  Alexa is basically gone.  And women are internally getting some of the blame for the low ratings.



Alexa isn't gone though


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

No one knows what is going on with her.

This is like Kawhi with the Spurs.  If she is healthy, then she should be furious!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Bo go away heat always exist, most time it can be manifested in the rating, when Vince was pushing Shawn Micheal like crazy and people were hating his guts, the rating were dropping Like crazy. Roman had go away heat to the point people were fucking leaving the arena during his matches.
> 
> I also demand to see a moment where the public was cheering mjf during one of his heel act. Lol
> The problem arent the heel, it's the babyface that sucks. NO HEEL in the universe would be booed for shitting on hated babyface like cena or Roman. That's like simple, and people wouldn't boo Becky during her turn because it made no fucking sense, people wouldn't boo seth when he came back from his injury from 2016 no matter how many time he insulted them, the dude just beat a lifd threatening injury and you want people to boo him?!
> ...


The ratings dropped for Shawn for a number of reasons, and IIRC he was a tweener not a heel.

Roman was pushed as a face, he was only a heel to smarks.

I already explained MJF is getting respectful Boos from the hardcore audience just like Gargano and Ciampa in NXT. Everyone on the internet is praising MJF and saying he's a "good heel". People were bringing MJF signs to raw for goodness sake, he's a face.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 29, 2019)

If Jason Momoa goes to Raw and start a wrasslin career, he would be WWE champ on his very first night.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2019)

Is Tessa Blanchard hurt?


----------



## God Movement (May 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley 

Thank you Jon for not promo-ing on Big Dog’s cancer even when instructed to!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2019)

God Movement said:


> Jon Moxley
> 
> Thank you Jon for not promo-ing on Big Dog’s cancer even when instructed to!



By the way he was talking about how bad it was, going so far as to only tell Jericho in private because he knew it would get the cancer charities that are linked to WWE to pull away that must have been something truely fucked up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> By the way he was talking about how bad it was, going so far as to only tell Jericho in private because he knew it would get the cancer charities that are linked to WWE to pull away that must have been something truely fucked up.


Something along the lines of Roman dying is a safe bet.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2019)

Im sure they'll have a solid match but Okada-Jericho just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2019)

Please retire, Chris Jericho, you old, fat, out of shape, overpaid, lying, uncool, thinks using a fucking back elbow that a WWE jobber in a Mojo Rawley squash would use is a credible finisher, alcoholic, never was musician, gay mime.


----------



## Gibbs (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2019)

I’m willing to spend my life in jail after I smash Alexa for a whole day


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2019)

"Disrespectful" to the case and both main championships, yet I can find the fucking Brock Party tees for $25 at the WWE Shopzone.  I was gone on a small business trip this past Mon to Wed and wasn't he to post on two shit shows, and yeah I watch both at the hotel I was staying at.  My patience for this current WWE product they are presenting on TV is very thin. 


Again I envy Jay Lethal.


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Disrespectful" to the case and both main championships, yet I can find the fucking Brock Party tees for $25 at the WWE Shopzone.  I was gone on a small business trip this past Mon to Wed and wasn't he to post on two shit shows, and yeah I watch both at the hotel I was staying at.  My patience for this current WWE product they are presenting on TV is very thin.



Those eyes are of someone who has given up.  She knows what she's saying is shit but when Vince says jump it's how high until contract is over and her contract since being born a McMahon is for life.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Disrespectful" to the case and both main championships, yet I can find the fucking Brock Party tees for $25 at the WWE Shopzone.  I was gone on a small business trip this past Mon to Wed and wasn't he to post on two shit shows, and yeah I watch both at the hotel I was staying at.  My patience for this current WWE product they are presenting on TV is very thin.
> 
> 
> Again I envy Jay Lethal.


The one W in Jay Lethal's career.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> The one W in Jay Lethal's career.



As far as he is concern it's the only W he will ever need.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Those eyes are of someone who has given up.  She knows what she's saying is shit but when Vince says jump it's how high until contract is over and her contract since being born a McMahon is for life.



Literally what can you do at that point.  For some odd reason Vince is hell bent on "bettering" the product his way and it's getting tiresome to watch.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As far as he is concern it's the only W he will ever need.


 better late than never.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> better late than never.



He did go out with Aj Lee when he was first training her.


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He did go out with Aj Lee when he was first training her.


this is where his first L came from because he apparently failed to seal the deal and Trent Barreta was the one who popped her cherry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this is where his first L came from because he apparently failed to seal the deal and Trent Barreta was the one who popped her cherry.



Well he upgraded his taste then.


----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2019)

The double or nothing ppv buyrate is 98k 
I think with ECW's biggest ppv ever ( it did 99k) they are the biggest non-wwe ppv since wcw. 
They should be happy, it was without Moxley on the card. 
So all out with Omega vs Moxley and y2j vs hangman for the title , I am pretty sure this one will have good numbers too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2019)

So they made something like 4.8mill  in revenue from it (before expenses). Holy crap lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2019)

Star ratings for Double or Nothing:

Casino Battle Royal: *3*

Guevara vs. Sabian: *3.25*

SCU vs. Strong Hearts: *4*

Baker vs. Awesome Kong vs. Rae vs. Rose: *3*

Angelico & Evans vs. Best Friends: *3.75*

Aja Kong, Sakazaki & Sakura vs. Mizunami, Riho & Shida: *3.75*

Cody vs. Dustin: *5*

Lucha Bros vs. Young Bucks: *4.75*

Jericho vs. Omega: *4.25
*

5star Cody


----------



## Gibbs (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2019)

She is still fine....


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Literally what can you do at that point.  For some odd reason Vince is hell bent on "bettering" the product his way and it's getting tiresome to watch.



If she could without it fucking over Paul and NXT I'm certain she'd been all "Fuck this I'm just working with the charities." that are her passion.  But Vince being vindictive as hell would rip NXT from Tiple H if she did that and likely put Dunn as his successor when he dies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

By all accounts, Stephanie is a moron and worships the ground that Vince walks on. Try another narrative, marks.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The double or nothing ppv buyrate is 98k
> I think with ECW's biggest ppv ever ( it did 99k) they are the biggest non-wwe ppv since wcw.
> They should be happy, it was without Moxley on the card.
> So all out with Omega vs Moxley and y2j vs hangman for the title , I am pretty sure this one will have good numbers too.



Reminder that ECW got 99k buys without an internet presence, national tv, advertising during the NBA playoffs or a billionaire backer. They got it through word of mouth and a bunch of out of shape dudes throwing themselves through tables every night. 

Heyman a legend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Only thing WWE has going for them right now is the new Bray Wyatt Gimmick and Boombox Brock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminder that ECW got 99k buys without an internet presence, national tv, advertising during the NBA playoffs or a billionaire backer. They got it through word of mouth and a bunch of out of shape dudes throwing themselves through tables every night.
> 
> Heyman a legend.


I mean you should be inspired, out of shape dudes doing the impossible. Loving your dream vicariously through ECW eh ghost?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Reminder that ECW got 99k buys without an internet presence, national tv, advertising during the NBA playoffs or a billionaire backer. They got it through word of mouth and a bunch of out of shape dudes throwing themselves through tables every night.
> 
> Heyman a legend.


They also got those buys while they were on TV and paying premium price for a PPV was the Norm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I mean you should be inspired, out of shape dudes doing the impossible. Loving your dream vicariously through ECW eh ghost?



Poor Huey, he shit his pants at Double or Nothing and now he's taking it out on the world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They also got those buys while they were on TV and paying premium price for a PPV was the Norm.



20 years ago, when their television shows were on after midnight on regional sports channels, drawing numbers lower than modern TNA and they had never held a card west of the Mississippi. 

It's remarkable, really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Poor Huey, he shit his pants at Double or Nothing and now he's taking it out on the world.


The difference between me and you ghost is that, I can at least change my pants without Firefighters’ assistance


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> The difference between me and you ghost is that, I can at least change my pants without Firefighters’ assistance



Serious question, since you've been trying to troll me with this for like a decade now... Do you honestly think I'm fat?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Serious question, since you've been trying to troll me with this for like a decade now... Do you honestly think I'm fat?


I think you’re out of shape yeah


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 31, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I think you’re out of shape yeah



I'm a skinny Chinese guy. lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm a skinny Chinese guy. lol



Eh still out of shape, but I’ll shift my trolling from fat jokes to Malnourished jokes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 20 years ago, when their television shows were on after midnight on regional sports channels, drawing numbers lower than modern TNA and they had never held a card west of the Mississippi.
> 
> It's remarkable, really.


 I agree, I mean ECW had tv....but I don't think if we should call it tv......shit didn't do anything for them. Heyman is just a godly promoter, and wwe better keep him and spoon-fed him. because if Paul actually jump, they might be in trouble, he is a genius. 

ps : 2/3 of the people who bought the ppv came from the US where the ppv was 550. it's always so fucking weird how ppv works :lol


----------



## SAFFF (May 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If she could without it fucking over Paul and NXT I'm certain she'd been all "Fuck this I'm just working with the charities." that are her passion.  But Vince being vindictive as hell would rip NXT from Tiple H if she did that and likely put Dunn as his successor when he dies.


I'm surprised Dunn hasn't been hit with a sexual harassment after all these decades.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 20 years ago, when their television shows were on after midnight on regional sports channels, drawing numbers lower than modern TNA and they had never held a card west of the Mississippi.
> 
> It's remarkable, really.


Good point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2019)

Damn this week mah boy been busy


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (May 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn this week mah boy been busy


Listened to his latest interview? Says his preoccupation is to promote aew and he showed up with an aew hat...I hope he won't be one like Matt Jackson and only wear merchandise like he is some homeless dude...


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn this week mah boy been busy



I heard he jobbed on twitter, on his iphone!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2019)

Moxley giving interviews to anyone that will listen.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 1, 2019)

I totally agree with him about hhh buying all the indy to make himself ir nxt cool and smart friendly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Honestly though  next week the ratings will be better seeing as Taker and Goldie will probably bring back some nostalgia fans.



I really hope Goldberg is careful with UT


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly though  next week the ratings will be better seeing as Taker and Goldie will probably bring back some nostalgia fans.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Goldberg is careful with UT



Goldberg is a nice guy but he's not careful and can get a bit out of his depth in big matches. That's what worries me.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 1, 2019)

Wtf are taker and goldberg still wrestling in 2019, and that's not the worse, the worse is that they still have no star on that show....

Also moxley said stone cold called him after the show, Austin always said he was a Moxley fan and wanted him to be edgier in wwe. Interesting to see their upcoming podcast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Goldberg is a nice guy but he's not careful and can get a bit out of his depth in big matches. That's what worries me.


Yeah that's why I hope Goldberg doesn't let the adrenaline rush get to him.

Plus if they're doing this with Taker, might as well have Sting vs Taker at Mania 

Obviously short match but seeing them in the same ring would give the holy shit factor


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

I wonder what FOX execs are thinking as they see the news about AEW. I'm sure they have to be quietly reading over Ambrose's comments.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2019)

Likely thinking "We better get a puppet master out there quickly."


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

"Can we back out of this"

 .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Finally gonna catch a Takeover on time.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Please retire, Chris Jericho, you old, fat, out of shape, overpaid, lying, uncool, thinks using a fucking back elbow that a WWE jobber in a Mojo Rawley squash would use is a credible finisher, alcoholic, never was musician, gay mime.



...
...hey, does Ghost dislike Jericho or something?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

>25th Takeover
>A relatively okay card due to main roster fuckery

This is Trips's punishment for all of his past wrongdoings.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wtf are taker and goldberg still wrestling in 2019, and that's not the worse, the worse is that they still have no star on that show....



This show is just really an expensive private party for a Saudi prince, no more no less.  Glorified house show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

TakeOver should be good. They usually are.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Fuckface Ciampa is back! 

EDIT*
And he's half black!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Damn I miss Ciampa


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fuckface Ciampa is back!
> 
> EDIT*
> And he's half black!


Ciampa to screw Johnny tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

>This montage

...5 years was a long time huh...?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Tag Match opening TakeOver? Water is wet.
Oh shit its not the Tag Match. That's new.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh, fuck me I forgot Beth got placed on the booth....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, fuck me I forgot Beth got placed on the booth....


Ngl I think the booth is better without her but she's still not terrible, just meh, unlike Renee so I can deal with it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Riddle's GTA San Andreas music always gets me hype.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

ah shit I forgot tonight was takeover


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ngl I think the booth is better without her but she's still not terrible, just meh, unlike Renee so I can deal with it.



I guess to be fair I've never heard her on NXT.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

I sincerely desperately wish main show WWE wasn't shite, because I feel like Riddle would be a fucking goldmine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I guess to be fair I've never heard her on NXT.


Yeah its her first TakeOver. Can't remember exactly when she came in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I sincerely desperately wish main show WWE wasn't shite, because I feel like Riddle would be a fucking goldmine.


Especially if he got to destroy Brock


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

I can't listen to the "Too Sweet" crowd chant anymore without thinking of Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Me too


It's ok. All of Takeover tends to be good.

Sadly investing in these guys means let down when dumbass Vince gets his hands on them


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Especially if he got to destroy Brock



Young pretty boy stoner UFC meme > Old meathead gasbag with the offensive depth of a Pokemon UFC meme


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2019)

Wait guys is this the Takeover where Velveteen fights Tyler Breeze for the US title?

I haven’t seen any episodes for a while


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

wait since when did Riddle have GTS?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait guys is this the Takeover where Velveteen fights Tyler Breeze for the US title?
> 
> I haven’t seen any episodes for a while



Yes.
The main event as far as I'm concerned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait guys is this the Takeover where Velveteen fights Tyler Breeze for the US title?
> 
> I haven’t seen any episodes for a while


Yeah it's tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

HE'S KILLING HIM!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Triple H is fucking pissed and it shows.
Hope this pace keeps up.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Lol @ the commentary. They selling hard


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Small thing but I like that call by Nigel. He was so sure that was a 3 count. I love stuff like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Young pretty boy stoner UFC meme > Old meathead gasbag with the offensive depth of a Pokemon UFC meme



At least Brock and his boombox are dancing the company away


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh shit. Sounds good. I’ll download it later. Busy day ahead today.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> At least Brock and his boombox are dancing the company away



Yeah, I heard about that. 
I may not like the guy or his gimmick, but I gotta say, personality Brock sounds like good ass television. I also heard about how he didn't know that you could hold the MitB Briefcase for a year and went "lol, fuck this"

I can totally get into this type of Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I heard about that.
> I may not like the guy or his gimmick, but I gotta say, personality Brock sounds like good ass television. I also heard about how he didn't know that you could hold the MitB Briefcase for a year and went "lol, fuck this"
> 
> I can totally get into this type of Brock.



Yeah was pretty damn hilarious how he danced in front of Seth and Seth tried not laughing


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Oh, hey look, when did Cesaro get back to NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

The forgotten sons probably came to WWE after Sons of anarchy finished up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

damn man those ladders being used in different ways makes me worry for an injury


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

You bastards !


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Mauro: "..Like a Pheonix!"
Beth: "I appreciate that Mauro, but..."

Okay, Beth might not be all that bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Mauro losing it made me laugh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

wow never seen the interference get their ass whooped before.

It actually makes logical sense


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wow never seen the interference get their ass whooped before.
> 
> It actually makes logical sense



Yeah, this has been a beautiful mess. Murdering Gunner might be the best thing we see all night.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

What a war. Nice.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Hulk Hogan on fuckin' suicide watch.

Great, great, greatgreatgreat finish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

HOLY SHIT STREET PROFIT WON!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hulk Hogan on fuckin' suicide watch.
> 
> Great, great, greatgreatgreat finish


"Let me tell you somethin brother...... I miss the 80s brother!!! I'll go back to that place, Hulkumaniacs."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Happy for them bois


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

"FUCK AEW" -Triple H, probably


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Tyler/Dream next


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "FUCK AEW" -Triple H, probably


" I can't wait to have Undisputed era talk about pooper scooper." - Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> " I can't wait to have Undisputed era talk about pooper scooper." - Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon


This'd be funny if it wasn't true


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2019)

Wait, why is the tag belts vacated? Did they transferred War Machine on to the main roster?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This'd be funny if it wasn't true


I only hope for Vince to enjoy XFL and Hunter and Shane get the coup started on the old man


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> " I can't wait to have Undisputed era talk about pooper scooper." - Vincent Kennedy Mcmahon





Lord Trollbias said:


> This'd be funny if it wasn't true



"TALK ABOUT HIS CANCER, DAMMIT!"



Jake CENA said:


> Wait, why is the tag belts vacated? Did they transferred War Machine on to the main roster?



You mean the Viking Experience™? Yeah, about a month or so ago.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Dream looking like a Pillar Man.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Damn boxing started coming on now.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

That was a smoooooooth-ass transition to the Boston Crab.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Match is now a shoot.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

>Breeze bleeding from the ear

Concern....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

man breeze and Dream have some good chemistry


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

This crowd is having trouble, which is a shame, because holy fuck this is a good-ass match. These guys are working their asses off.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

>Unforgiving bone


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

...okay this is a stupid spot. Break the count, moron....
EDIT*
Holy shit that was a good heel finish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Velvet Dream that wasn't glorious  at all


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Not a fan of the post match if I'm being real.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Other than that, A++ show so far.

EDIT*
Trips using main roster fuckery as a storyline


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Johnny Gargano will shock the world and join  Undisputed Era as they kick out Adam Cole


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Io's midget chain smoker voice is cute.

CUTE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Io's midget chain smoker voice is cute.
> 
> CUTE!


Tell me when the main event starts. I really don't care much for Bazlor


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

I know these spots are supposed to paint Io as impressive but... Shayna gets her ass beat, like, all the time. It's actually the main problem I have with her matches.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Nice Kairi reference


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

>Loses clean
>Beats up the celebrating champ
>Is supposed to be Face
NANI!?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

This is a good segment... but she lost clean, so like... why she mad?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This is good... but she lost clean, so like... why she mad?


Like I'd get it if Shayna won dirty (I guess you could call the attempted run-in but they never got involved) but she won clean. The beatdown was nice but like what?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

That being said Shayna hated enough that the crowd still cheers it on so IDK


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  ME Time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That being said Shayna hated enough that the crowd still cheers it on so IDK



Mark of good heel booking. 

Forgotten Sons almost winning was the reason the crowd popped so big for the Street Prophets as well, cuz I'm pretty sure they weren't at all the favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Cole got Lio Rush to rap for him. Nice.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

This booking shit isn't hard. It really isn't.
Like, people like to pretend it is, but it isn't. Vince is just retarded, flat out.

Been watching BLP on and off during this NXT show, and Bryan Alvarez just got finish getting his leg broken by Marko Stunt after being a cock to him and his family for over half a year. Crowd went nuts. And the only people who booked those matches and that feud were the people in the damn ring.

Random thing I know, but it's really starting to hit me that shows like tonight aren't really all that special, it's just the most popular brand is irreparably shit, and that's sad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> @Jon Moxley  ME Time.


Thanks


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

This crowd is lit for this match man.
You can tell there are stars in the ring when you can hear them rumbling and the guys in the ring ain't really doin' shit.

EDIT*
Not that I'm saying the match is bad so far. It's pretty good. But they've slowed the match down quite a bit, which tends to bore the crowd a lot of the time.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah I also really like the crowds energy.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

>Gargano's spine


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Adam Cole is now a corpse and what we're seeing currently is the result of pure muscle memory.
Jesus, that landing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Honestly having a hard time paying attention to the match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Gargano matches

"Okay, I'm gonna kill you, and then you're gonna kill me. And then, we'll keep doing that til one of us wins... or goes to the hospital. Either, or"


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

This John Cena booking


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

I'M LAUGHING MY FUCKING ASS OFF, OH MY GOD, THIS IS THE STUPIDEST THING EVER!!

Cornette gets a heart attack, *just* to roll over in his grave.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 1, 2019)

Cole actually won. Kinda saw it coming but damn Johnny really can retain his titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Cole actually won. Kinda saw it coming but damn Johnny really can retain his titles.


He's the Sasha Banks of NXT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 1, 2019)

Holy fuck, that Cole/Gargano match was fucking terrible.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Fun match, good finish, right dude won.

Overall show was fantastic, baring a silly thing or two, like Breeze just tanking a dirty loss and IO going batshit on a clean one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fun match, good finish, right dude won.
> 
> Overall show was fantastic, baring a silly thing or two, like Breeze just tanking a dirty loss and IO going batshit on a clean one.


Breeze going back to main roster I think


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Breeze going back to main roster I think




Well, it's not like he gives a shit how he's portrayed and the pay is objectively better, so good for him, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well, it's not like he gives a shit how he's portrayed and the pay is objectively better, so good for him, I guess.


He was so happy when he came back to NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

It was planned all along!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well, it's not like he gives a shit how he's portrayed and the pay is objectively better, so good for him, I guess.


Oh yeah here's Brock


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Wwe booked their nxt takeover UK ( that nobody watches because nobody actually watch nxt uk) the same day as ALL OUT : a few hours earlier,  with hhh coming out saying nxt takeover UK needs to make a statement before all out ( omega/mox buries the whole ppv in star power but fine) But not only did hhh gave his "competition" free publicity again , but wwe didn't realised the book their show VERYYYYYY close to a big njpw show that takes place in the UK and it's a show with Jay white okada , sold out 4k people. 
All out takes places hours after that in one of the hottest city of wrestling Chicago, and those fuckers are just gonna drop cm punk and thus delete any coverage the previous show had : 
You know that Vince Russo conspiracy theory about aew being a Vince McMahon work isnt that terrible.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wwe booked their nxt takeover UK ( that nobody watches because nobody actually watch nxt uk) the same day as ALL OUT : a few hours earlier,  with hhh coming out saying nxt takeover UK needs to make a statement before all out ( omega/mox buries the whole ppv in star power but fine) But not only did hhh gave his "competition" free publicity again , but wwe didn't realised the book their show VERYYYYYY close to a big njpw show that takes place in the UK and it's a show with Jay white okada , sold out 4k people.
> All out takes places hours after that in one of the hottest city of wrestling Chicago, and those fuckers are just gonna drop cm punk and thus delete any coverage the previous show had :
> You know that Vince Russo conspiracy theory about aew being a Vince McMahon work isnt that terrible.....


I'm gonna give Hunter the benefit of the doubt and say he really is only focused on NXT Takeover UK.


If you realize that the timezones show that while it might be same day, Takeover UK is early afternoon in US, and All out is later in the night.

Having said that I'll probably skip out on that Takeover show 


I'm also gonna try to go see All Out  to see Page vs Jericho and others that get announced


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wwe booked their nxt takeover UK ( that nobody watches because nobody actually watch nxt uk) the same day as ALL OUT : a few hours earlier,  with hhh coming out saying nxt takeover UK needs to make a statement before all out ( omega/mox buries the whole ppv in star power but fine) But not only did hhh gave his "competition" free publicity again , but wwe didn't realised the book their show VERYYYYYY close to a big njpw show that takes place in the UK and it's a show with Jay white okada , sold out 4k people.
> All out takes places hours after that in one of the hottest city of wrestling Chicago, and those fuckers are just gonna drop cm punk and thus delete any coverage the previous show had :
> You know that Vince Russo conspiracy theory about aew being a Vince McMahon work isnt that terrible.....



There's no conspiracy.  Booking events in the UK is 6+ month process they would have had to have booked it at the latest just after the rumble. Long before anyone knew double or nothing date.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah here's Brock


Seth looks like a joke compared to Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth looks like a joke compared to Brock.



90% of the roster does tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There's no conspiracy.  Booking events in the UK is 6+ month process they would have had to have booked it at the latest just after the rumble. Long before anyone knew double or nothing date.


 well then that's one fucking bad luck on their part then : your show being on the same day as a big njpw show and everyone's new toy is basically an instant kill unless it's a main roster ppv. 


Rukia said:


> Seth looks like a joke compared to Brock.


Yes, and you know why? Because despite beating him Rollins is booked like a fucking geek. Fucking bland ( and he is one of my fav), he was much more interesting in Ring of Honor and the shield, heck even last year with the intercontinental title he looked more like a star. 
I think they should have gone with Samoa Joe to be the beast slayer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm gonna give Hunter the benefit of the doubt and say he really is only focused on NXT Takeover UK.
> 
> 
> If you realize that the timezones show that while it might be same day, Takeover UK is early afternoon in US, and All out is later in the night.
> ...


Nobody watches takeover UK, I hate that show because it was just a poor attempt of wwe to basically kill any form of UK wrestling getting important. So they created that thing and now its worthless. And now they got all those UK indy guys contracted to wwe when they could have lean and done much more on the UK indy scene and maybe would even be better when wwe would hire them in the future. 

My body is ready to see omega kick moxley's ass. I think Jericho will win the title , months of Jericho screaming to everyone they are being paid because of him is wonderful :


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

The good people in nxt uk should be in nxt proper or wwe.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The good people in nxt uk should be in nxt proper or wwe.


Right ? But nxt is already full and the main roster even more! 
That's what happens when you try to buy the whole damn indy scene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Well they main roster is still overdue for major releases imo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 2, 2019)

They finally give Cole the NXT title.



Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah here's Brock


Easily the best gimmick in WWE today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> They finally give Cole the NXT title.
> 
> 
> Easily the best gimmick in WWE today.


He actually looks like he's having the time of his life.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2019)

I didn't care for Cole-Gargano that much. The spots looked too choreographed and the false finish sequence lasted far too long for my liking.

Didn't get a chance to see Bro-Strong, im sure I'll like it from what I've heard though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

here is the result of appealing to a smart mark crowd...it just can't draw long term. at one time ROH had a "old school" Fanbase and they should have continued that way. 


Rukia said:


> Well they main roster is still overdue for major releases imo.


 well and wwe should try to make their roster diverse in term of personality, wtf is the difference between rollins , Balor, Reigns,and and aj styles? what is the difference between all of those? even Gargano same...
they are all workmate guys and play almost the same character


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2019)

I don't think you can put all of the blame on ROH, they were purged like crazy around the early 2010s. Black/Rollins wasn't even a star when they lost him, he was like where Taven is today.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

the elite leaving was a huge hit, but if they focused on creating stars instead of being njpw's personal bitches maybe it would be better?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> the elite leaving was a huge hit, but if they focused on creating stars instead of being njpw's personal bitches maybe it would be better?


They're doing a good job with Taven. I agree with what you said in going back to appealing to old school fans, the pure rules match type needs to make a comeback.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They're doing a good job with Taven. I agree with what you said in going back to appealing to old school fans, the pure rules match type needs to make a comeback.


Their NWA-like event was great, they should adopt this style and sell themselves as the "old school" promotion. 
It would get people's interest back, appealing to a smart mark/workrate audience is useless. Go old school, market yourself as old school and who knows? Maybe it might work. But the market is already saturated with workrate right now, trying to appeal to that is asking for a failure.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow what in the world?!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Bayley is being advertised for Smackdown.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2019)

Seth Rollins should change his character/gimmick

All these face champs suck lol, Seth, Gargano and Kingston.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Seth Rollins should change his character/gimmick
> 
> All these face champs suck lol, Seth, Gargano and Kingston.


I fucking hate this new Rollins, I follow him since ROH and have defended him here in this very thread multiple time. But last week seeing him face to face with Lesnar and how he handles himself made me hate him. In 2015 he was cool, a young breakout wolf hungry who wants to prove he can handle himself at the level of cena and brock ( which he proves in the rumble, everyone was calling him the next micheal). 
Now he lost all his edge, he is so fucking bland and it is just striking me right now, what is his character? What's his goal? What's his characteristic? What makes me think I have to turn my TV on to watch Rollins?.....eddy was a face but got he kept his heel antics and was entertaining. But as a face he lost all his aggressive demeanor, his opportunism and became...a boring dude that can pop a great match from time to time. Same as gargano. I dont care about Kofi, he was a midcarder for his whole life who got a world title because "he deserves it" and Ali got hurt. But at least he throws pancake and does something. 
But Rollins, balor, gargano,reigns ( I prefer the over pushed hated reigns at least there was a drama around him) ,they are all boring  bland "I am a babyface" guys. Hell it goes even further than the face, the heel themselves suck, 
What's the fucking appeal of ricochet instead of jumping? And what the fuck is aleister black doing cutting random promos? 
Of them all, if all the babyface Kofi is the best and stand out to me, because at least the fact that he is a midcarder gives the impression that he is trying to prove something, that he belongs there. Also the conflicted nature of his pancake throwing BS and the seriousness of being the world champion can make a good story. Unironically, the guy who has been a midcard his whole life is more interesting than the "main eventer". 


Rukia said:


> Bayley is being advertised for Smackdown.


 isnt she a smackdown talent ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley is being advertised for Smackdown.


I would hope so, seeing as she's SD Women's Champion


----------



## pat pat (Jun 2, 2019)

Never thought I would say that but kofi> >>>>Rollins as a world champion, the dude came back to Ghana as a hometown hero, with all those kids and met the president. Everyone in his country is proud,  that for me as a babyface is more important than "I can have a great match with AJ styles lol". I dont like Kofi as a character nor as a wrestler , but dude has multiple stories to tell. 
Same for reigns,  I never thought i would say that but i preferred the super pushed reigns who got booed at every corner, because at least then he felt important and someone beating him actually gave me some sort of satisfaction.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I would hope so, seeing as she's SD Women's Champion


WWE should go back to announcing nothing.

We as an audience should be asked to know where the show is going based on the events of the previous episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I would hope so, seeing as she's SD Women's Champion



With Vince getting desperate to bring ratings up, I wouldn't be surprised is Bayley shows up on RAW tomorrow and jobs to Evens in 50/50 booking so she can look strong again.    Tomorrow the Geriatric Badass wheelchairs his way along with a "forced" cash in with Crocos Lesner to try to lifts ratings up a few points.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2019)

Jinder won The 24/7 Title for a minute!  

Remember how everyone hated Jinder in 2018?  He’s a million times better than Corbin imo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jinder won The 24/7 Title for a minute!
> 
> Remember how everyone hated Jinder in 2018?  He’s a million times better than Corbin imo.


They're both excellent heels.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2019)

Sasha looks like a rat without makeup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 2, 2019)

I probably will skip Saudi show.  Don't feel like hearing propaganda.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2019)

Hmm, looks like WWE canceled a live SD event for Corpus tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, looks like WWE canceled a live SD event for Corpus tomorrow.



It's like the 5th week in a row that's monday smackdown event gets cancelled


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's like the 5th week in a row that's monday smackdown event gets cancelled



Vince really wanting that Wild Card garbage to work he's not sacrificing the live events to do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, looks like WWE canceled a live SD event for Corpus tomorrow.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

And with this,  a good night


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I fucking hate this new Rollins, I follow him since ROH and have defended him here in this very thread multiple time. But last week seeing him face to face with Lesnar and how he handles himself made me hate him. In 2015 he was cool, a young breakout wolf hungry who wants to prove he can handle himself at the level of cena and brock ( which he proves in the rumble, everyone was calling him the next micheal).
> Now he lost all his edge, he is so fucking bland and it is just striking me right now, what is his character? What's his goal? What's his characteristic? What makes me think I have to turn my TV on to watch Rollins?.....eddy was a face but got he kept his heel antics and was entertaining. But as a face he lost all his aggressive demeanor, his opportunism and became...a boring dude that can pop a great match from time to time. Same as gargano. I dont care about Kofi, he was a midcarder for his whole life who got a world title because "he deserves it" and Ali got hurt. But at least he throws pancake and does something.
> But Rollins, balor, gargano,reigns ( I prefer the over pushed hated reigns at least there was a drama around him) ,they are all boring  bland "I am a babyface" guys. Hell it goes even further than the face, the heel themselves suck,
> What's the fucking appeal of ricochet instead of jumping? And what the fuck is aleister black doing cutting random promos?
> ...



That's because Vince wants his babyface to be the happy go lucky corny kind of guy that you'd take home to your christian mother for approval.  Kofi is that naturally that's why he can pull it off. Roman, Rollins, Balor.  It's just not them.  All of them have an edge that's being stifled by Vince.

Hell Mox just came out a few days ago about this with the whole fucking Suffering Succotash promo.  The whole thing freaked Roman out because he knew it was shit and had Mox sit with him trying to make it sound cool knowing how it will end up. (They basically came to the conclusion he needed to break the 4th wall).

Rollins before that had the edge when as a face he wanted to kill Triple H, I mean he had stupid moments but he wasn't the happy go lucky guy.

Attitude Era and Ruthless aggression eras were basically Vince feeling forced to change it.  It's not what he likes when the faces there were semi assholes at best, full out assholes at worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Not surprised by this response, not surprised at all.


 

But in all honesty, with Roman coming out on RAW despite being drafted to SD and should be doing the SD live shows, that Wild Card crap is really effecting the product.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

WWE gave them a mic and legit allowed them to do this skit.   Three things that came out of this.  One, WWE should never give those two use of the mic again, ever.  Two, Jinder should be ashamed of himself for putting the shirt on.  Three, I'm a fan of Devill now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

I’m sure Vince is reading my post right now, so listen well old man. I will give you a billion dollar advice: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



HIRE JASON MOMOA AND SAVE YOUR BUSINESS!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't think you can put all of the blame on ROH, they were purged like crazy around the early 2010s. Black/Rollins wasn't even a star when they lost him, he was like where Taven is today.


You can put all the blame on ROH. They have one of the most generic rosters I have ever seen and they rely on NJPW way to much.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> You can put all the blame on ROH. They have one of the most generic rosters I have ever seen and they rely on NJPW way to much.


They were putting out an excellent product for almost 10 years before WWE started purging talent that wasn't even ready.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE gave them a mic and legit allowed them to do this skit.   Three things that came out of this.  One, WWE should never give those two use of the mic again, ever.  Two, Jinder should be ashamed of himself for putting the shirt on.  Three, I'm a fan of Devill now.


They're so damn dorky tho that I can't even hate them and actually got a crack out of them yelling *get the tables* to D-von.
But also the main highlight of this video being a cameo sighting of Bayley's big cheeks walking by shows how interested I am in their tag belts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not surprised by this response, not surprised at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is some good shit pal!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2019)

Seth Rollins’ character is that he’s mad at the world because everyone knows he’s got a small wiener, so he overcompensates for it in the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

Mickie might be injured. Going to the MRI room


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

You guys ready for some good shit pals?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

I demand some breakdancing on the MITB case from Brock


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Do you guys know if AEW and NJPW are in good terms with each other? 

Are they planning on cross brand matches in the future? 

I want to see Okada vs Moxley. Okada gonna expose that shit real hard lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

What a surprise, starting the show off with Roman.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2019)

>Me: Am I going to watch RAW today?
>RAW: Opens up with Roman and Shane
>Me: Guess that's a no
Someone @ me when Sami, Bray or Brock is on the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Shane is like the only character that the WWE writers even try with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> >Me: Am I going to watch RAW today?
> >RAW: Opens up with Roman and Shane
> >Me: Guess that's a no
> Someone @ me when Sami, Bray or Brock is on the screen


I honestly didn't want to watch but Bray's stuff  is gonna be on 

I'll @ you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you guys know if AEW and NJPW are in good terms with each other?
> 
> Are they planning on cross brand matches in the future?
> 
> I want to see Okada vs Moxley. Okada gonna expose that shit real hard lmao



They're technically already doing some


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Usos gonna be lumped up with Roman huh?

Not like the tag division needs attention it seems


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie might be injured. Going to the MRI room


She should take her milf act to AEW. It would be greatly appreciated there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

So Revival without entrances again.  Well at least this time there's logic to the reason why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

"We want Roman"  the fuck?!   Texas is a Roman state.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



They are cheering for Roman, because Moxley broke Roman's heart by leaving he's a hated man here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Meh, Roman beat down didn't lead to Roman being put into Shane's nuts with his submission.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are cheering for Roman, because Moxley broke Roman's heart by leaving he's a hated man here.



I actually believe this 

Oh well , Jon's gonna miss out on a great wrestling town like Corpus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I actually believe this
> 
> Oh well , Jon's gonna miss out on a great wrestling town like Corpus



God dammit, it's not my fault the fans from that city are like this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> God dammit, it's not my fault the fans from that city are like this.



Yeah but you need to call a town meeting and tell them to stop


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Fuck you Texas


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

They cheering Armstrong after the shit he pulled in cycling.   And ....... who was that actor next to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They cheering Armstrong after the shit he pulled in cycling.   And ....... who was that actor next to him.



People's memories getting worse as tech keeps getting stronger  


Soon they'll forget Vince said the N-word on tv......oh wait


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Lance Armstrong is like a disgraced figure.  It’s a joke to claim otherwise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Miz living in Austin, must have been a short drive for him to get to the stadium.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lance Armstrong is like a disgraced figure.  It’s a joke to claim otherwise.



He went before the Oprah and his sins were absolved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He went before the Oprah and his sins were absolved.


well she was using midgets who banged the  mailman as her show before so she's been disgraced as well


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People's memories getting worse as tech keeps getting stronger
> 
> 
> Soon they'll forget Vince said the N-word on tv......oh wait


must be some memory wrecking waves coming out of mobile phones. Its all I can think of.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well she was using midgets who banged the  mailman as her show before so she's been disgraced as well



So who is the current talk show host one goes to confess their sins for forgiveness.  Ellen?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is the current talk show host one goes to confess their sins for forgiveness.  Ellen?


Probably. She's the only one that's never had any sins on her ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably. She's the only one that's never had any sins on her ?



She was romantically involved with Laura Dern, then broke up and went and did Holdo from the Last Jedi.  Guilty by association to the Star Wars fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

THe cock sucking from commentary for this man Lars is funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Very loud "Lucha" chants, dammit Texas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

More like the Lucha Clown party 

Pentagon Jr >>>> all you shit heads


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Why are the Iconics on my TV...... holy shit my 7 year old nephew is happy they are champions....... the world we live in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

ah yes a former racist beating on short mexicans. 


god bless you Vince. You don't hide the racism


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

glad I could skip Iconics and go to the Man. 


Also @Lord Trollbias  Mrs Rollins is on


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are cheering for Roman, because Moxley broke Roman's heart by leaving he's a hated man here.



Maybe the Mox interviews have become the anti Punk interview.

Punk Interview: Make Roman look strong

Mox interview: Shows Roman is dealing with same shit from McMahon as everyone else.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ah yes a former racist beating on short mexicans.
> 
> 
> god bless you Vince. You don't hide the racism


might as well go full blown and have lucha house party get back at Lars by stabbing him to death.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Why is the Undertaker here?  Let the man rest in peace damn!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> might as well go full blown and have lucha house party get back at Lars by stabbing him to death.



Now this is some good shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> might as well go full blown and have lucha house party get back at Lars by stabbing him to death.



Dammit man, that going a bit too far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Did Becky get a pop?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is the Undertaker here?  Let the man rest in peace damn!



Saudi Prince wants his personal party house show to have Attitude Era people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Did Becky get a pop?



It's Texas, the state follows Vince's format so yes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ah yes a former racist beating on short mexicans.
> 
> 
> god bless you Vince. You don't hide the racism



There’s a thing called “former racist”?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's Texas, the state follows Vince's format so yes.


The crowd went mild?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

"You deserve it"   Texas wanting a WM coming back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

IN b4 Lacey beats The Man for the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> There’s a thing called “former racist”?



Yeah my bad I meant racist


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Is Becky cutting the typical boring babyface promo?  Talking about how hard she worked to get here??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Stone Cold Becky Lynch cutting her promo and Evens shows up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Here comes the woman who Vince crushing on has held down the division for 4-5 years.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Lol.  Charlotte and Becky still promoing each other?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

ugh the terrible promo section.

Becky not allowed to Twitter promo


Charlotte never had Ric's mic skills


Lacey sucks at everything.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

Charlotte's title reigns are jokes compared to her fathers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Becky is overhyped, overrated and overreacting


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

Lacey can ligma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Was that a "Pop" sound coming from that punch.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Lacey Evans the only woman in the south that will have a right soon.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Becky is overhyped, overrated and overreacting


None of these women are that over atm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Heel vs heel huh? At least Ric is gonna make this match have a semi tweener -face for now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

We want Becky chants in Texas  proves that Becky has become the Roman Reigns of the women's division 


she needs to drop the belt and go back in line


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man, that going a bit too far.


I mean it almost happened to Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> I mean it almost happened to Cena.


How can it happen to someone that no one can see?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Again, who the fuck are the Radkies.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How can it happen to someone that no one can see?


Touche.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

man this match is putting me to sleep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

botched leg sweep


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> man this match is putting me to sleep


Combination of match and chipotle has me exhausted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> man this match is putting me to sleep



Mirror matches will do that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mirror matches will do that.


These two should never be around each other again. 


They legit are just twins.  In gimmick, looks, and mic skills . Charlotte at least has wrestling skills


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Lacey isn’t very good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Man-handle slam..... fuck off.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

A smattering of applause for Becky Lynch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Also, Becky looking like an idiot for interfering in the match.  There was literally no need.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man-handle slam..... fuck off.


Rather she had gotten the Stunner instead of the Rock Bottom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rather she had gotten the Stunner instead of the Rock Bottom



A drunk on his last legs can pull a better Rock Bottom but what in the fuck was that move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Oh look, Joe doing a better Man-handle slam than Becky.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

I could do a better Rock Bottom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh look, Joe doing a better Man-handle slam than Becky.


The Man just said she's gotten complacent though


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

lol someone holding 2 images of Weight training triple H with the words save us under it.

Also when Rey comes out I really wish someone near the front of the crowd where the Camera will see with unmasked Mysterio on it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Fuck those 3 

Let the japanese women do all the wrestling. Fuck these dumbass blondes and red heads


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Joe's theme is just too damn good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

the amount of crap you gotta sit through to watch something you actually care for


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Lashley coming out without his green eyes power up, confirmed dumb ass.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Joe's theme is just too damn good



It sounds like a high pitched fart


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Why is Renee still on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Poor EC3 . Punished for Vince's pettiness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Renee still on commentary.


To punish the fans for enjoying her husband's betrayal of WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jinder willingly put on an Iconics tee.  From here on in, he should never be taken seriously again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Cena.... how have you fallen.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

I miss the Nikki Cross that faced Asuka in a last women standing match


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jinder willingly put on an Iconics tee.  From here on in, he should never be taken seriously again.


you mean starting just now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Shitconics lose again...... what else is new.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shitconics lose again...... what else is new.


The one time I'm glad Vince's racism does good. Iconics a shit


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2019)

Finally got caught up to Dororo. Damn this anime is good AF. I don't want it to end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Revolutionary: The year Ronda took the Women's belt hostage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

"Friday"  So Brock made Vince a liar.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Rollins fallen down the fan list that people are chanting yes at the beat down and one more time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Well it's the return of boombox Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Holy shit I legit fell asleep


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2019)

Guys are we all so depressed and sick in the head when we still watch this piece of shit show?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Jamie Noble turns up, such a terrible level of security from him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey Im on the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

A little shot at Husky Harris


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Well they got Vince right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

What is this fuckery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Well.....that happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well.....that happened



Wyatt became the roided Richard Simmons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wyatt became the roided Richard Simmons.


So in other words a less coked out Simmons :


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So in other words a less coked out Simmons :



You know I'm talking about Richard Simmons the TV aerobics instructor that would hawk low fat foods and work out regiments back in the 80's and 90's and not Gene Simmons lead singer of KISS right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

So we doing testicle insults now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

not often Orton gets the loser hand like that.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we doing testicle insults now.


They got the balls to do that on a PG show?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> They got the balls to do that on a PG show?



Son in law of boss and one of his boys, could get away with whatever they want.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know I'm talking about Richard Simmons the TV aerobics instructor that would hawk low fat foods and work out regiments back in the 80's and 90's and not Gene Simmons lead singer of KISS right.


Can't tell the difference


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we doing testicle insults now.


Not like Punk and Ambrose have done that joke before


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

What happened?  Brock didn’t cash in?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not like Punk and Ambrose have done that joke before



But they are corrupting the children.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  Brock didn’t cash in?



"Friday"

Pretty much this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But they are corrupting the children.


True. Randall is a true blue good boy unlike those druggies


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Friday"
> 
> Pretty much this.


Another bait and switch?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened?  Brock didn’t cash in?



Brock having a match on raw? This hasn't happened since he bitched out Bischoff and became a smackdown exclusive in 2002.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Another bait and switch?



Pretty much.  Beat the ever loving shit out of Rollins with the crowd backing him as he's doing it.  Then screams "Friday" then leaves.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Finally got caught up to Dororo. Damn this anime is good AF. I don't want it to end.


I watched armed girl's machiavellism pretty much on YouTube yesterday.  Fun little show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Are Cesaro and ricochet doing a best of 7?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

R truth?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

I laughed my ass off at that.  But for the wrong reason.  I thought it was hilarious that Bobby Roode was chasing R Truth for the 24/7 Title.  This is how low his stock is!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Enjoyed the match despite the botch at the end but the post match garbage...... so the 7/11 belt pops up again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Old man walking..... he better get to the ring before time expires though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Hurry up Undertaker.  No overrun anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2019)

Taker gets to the ring and it will be Nitro style cliffhanger because he took so long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

His's fucking walk to the ring took longer than his promo..... how much was he paid for this.

And Taker, you and Goldberg are past your prime so quit with this nostalgic crap.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 3, 2019)

So how bad was RAW tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

What I saw was bad.  Nothing is working on this show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

Rollins is a fucking geek!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2019)

Good to see Taker. But I don't get this otherwise lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is a fucking geek!



Rollins the new AJ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Good to see Taker. But I don't get this otherwise lmao.



I honestly thought the show was going to end by the time he entered the ring by how slow he was walking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

What a crappy Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

these guys at wwe really look at their product and think nothing is wrong, huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2019)

Seriously no amount of Bray was worth that embarrassment


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2019)

I live by myself.  But I imagine you need to change the channel if you are watching Raw and someone walks in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I live by myself.  But I imagine you need to change the channel if you are watching Raw and someone walks in.


Nah I mean the embarrassing writing, the wrestling, the promos, the show.

To throw that type of product out there is an embarrassment.


This is why I disconnected myself from NXT Takeover. Cause as much as NXT kicks ass, as long as old dog Vince runs the show, they'll kill any hope of any wrestler .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2019)

One of the few things I am liking is the awkward Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross pairing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

And I know it’s an extremely low bar. But Randy Orton has been one of the best things about wwe in 2019.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> And I know it’s an extremely low bar. But Randy Orton has been one of the best things about wwe in 2019.


Probably because at this point he gives no fucks so he just goes out there RKOs people and be himself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2019)

Holy shit! this was on raw?! LMFAO


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2019)

Such good shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 4, 2019)

Ever since she started this milf shit I swear she's not on tv anymore


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Ever since she started this milf shit I swear she's not on tv anymore


She wasn't on TV before anyways


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2019)

Eh, Mcconaughey is such an odd character I don't think his stock suffered that much by standing around the Iconics.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rollins fallen down the fan list that people are chanting yes at the beat down and one more time.


Both brock and Corbin beat him down with the commentary reminding everyone that he won basically because he lowblow brock when before they went out of their way to explain that the lowblow is a great move by him because Lesnar assaulted him first. 
In other words? He is getting buried and the lowblow was exactly that , a way for vonce not to put all his money on seth. 
If he doesn't listen to what Moxley said and leave this shithole to become something bigger he might regret it very soon.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is a fucking geek!


This, I fucking hate his guts. He fucking beat Lesnar at mania, why is he in the ring bitching about Lesnar? It should be the around! Lesnar should be obsessed by Rollins with Rollins big leaguing him everytime. He doenst even act like a damn champion. This friend was threatening to beat the hell out of triple h's daughters if he messed up with him : 
How do you go from this level of edginess to this bland living boredom? Fuck him 
 does this man have any kind of dignity. ?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Both brock and Corbin beat him down with the commentary reminding everyone that he won basically because he lowblow brock when before they went out of their way to explain that the lowblow is a great move by him because Lesnar assaulted him first.
> In other words? He is getting buried and the lowblow was exactly that , a way for vonce not to put all his money on seth.
> If he doesn't listen to what Moxley said and leave this shithole to become something bigger he might regret it very soon.



Watch how both Seth, Roman and Becky get beat down hard to spite Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

Last night felt like such a damn chore. Like it felt like homework instead of enjoyment. 

I think I'll just stick to gaming or watching The Simpsons  instead of Raw from now on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Watch how both Seth, Roman and Becky get beat down hard to spite Mox.



Why Becky though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why Becky though?



Guilty by association.  Since she's in a relationship with Rollins, she gets the treatment also. 

 

Renee is safe until they can find another blonde with a dolls personality to replace her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guilty by association.  Since she's in a relationship with Rollins, she gets the treatment also.
> 
> 
> 
> Renee is safe until they can find another blonde with a dolls personality to replace her.



Just let Renee go so she can go be friends with Brandy and put Lacey Evans on commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guilty by association.  Since she's in a relationship with Rollins, she gets the treatment also.



Also I guess  she's gonna be jobbing to blonde wrestlers from now on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

I can’t believe they haven’t ended the Renee Young experiment yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I can’t believe they haven’t ended the Renee Young experiment yet.



Putting her on commentary was a PR move in itself as it occurred during their women's revolution to show their female talent has empowerment.  If they remover her without a legit reason then it'll be a PR nightmare in this sensitive pop culture crap.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Watch how both Seth, Roman and Becky get beat down hard to spite Mox.


 nah Roman and Becky It was good man. Roman because he is the golden boy and we know he is gonna beat Shane.
But bro Rollins was made to be a geek, dude got punished taking the beating while being buried on commentary : 
He should leave and go play his crossfit jesus/black jesus character somewhere else, they are never going to let him do that. It's not pg  



Rukia said:


> I can’t believe they haven’t ended the Renee Young experiment yet.


 renee is actually charismatic and eloquent, I say it all the time. It's because they are fucking screaming in her ears. Dont be surprised if she goes somewhere else to do the same commentary and reveal herself to be competent.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 4, 2019)

This'll be a good match but that brings me to a complaint. Stop announcing shit on social media all the time. Nobody is surprised at anything anymore because you spoil half the good content that you actually put out.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I can’t believe they haven’t ended the Renee Young experiment yet.



I think they'll wait a bit and then move her off. Maybe they don't want to look vindictive after what Moxley said.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

Charlotte vs Lacey was the worst match of the year. And it had the dumbest finish.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2019)

you know who was a really great female commentator? Paige. Lita

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

Watching World Trigger.  Liking it so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

Enjoy Smackdown guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Putting her on commentary was a PR move in itself as it occurred during their women's revolution to show their female talent has empowerment.  If they remover her without a legit reason then it'll be a PR nightmare in this sensitive pop culture crap.


Plus she seems really liked by the female wrestlers and the fans 

Even if she is annoying on commentating


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

This Dolph video is better.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2019)

Ziggler interrupts Kofi talking about going abroad. Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

Dolph giving up the US title was stupid.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 4, 2019)

Are you guys fucking watching smackdown?!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

Not really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 4, 2019)

WWE promoting 24/7 title more than their dame WWE or Universal title...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> WWE promoting 24/7 title more than their dame WWE or Universal title...


probably because its more entertaining. Seth and Kofi are so boring, Kofi needs to get into another fight with vince IRL.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> probably because its more entertaining. Seth and Kofi are so boring, Kofi needs to get into another fight with vince IRL.


The champions suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh my god.  Bliss vs Bayley at a PPV?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> probably because its more entertaining. Seth and Kofi are so boring, Kofi needs to get into another fight with vince IRL.





Rukia said:


> The champions suck.



People are JUST realizing these geeks aren't world championship material.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2019)

All this Kofi shit is pointless unless the New Day turns on him.

I see it in Xavier’s eye when Kofi won the title. They should turn heel and bury Kofi.

Then Kofi goes on the redemption arc and reclaim his title from Big E and we’ll get an epic storyline.

And this is all to spite Orton who told Kofi he wasn’t ready. Copy Orton’s very best feud and storyline and get over because of it


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon just won the IWGP US Championship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jon just won the IWGP US Championship


Sorry but I cant take njpw seriously after that and Jericho, wtf with putting your titles on guys just because they come from wwe? 
Ans is juice gonna job his whole damn life?  
Great and awesome for Moxley tho, he worked very smartly in the match, no risk of injury , let his opponent murder himself and finish with a great looking DDT. 
Great way to get hype While avoiding injury, much smarter than I thought lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Sorry but I cant take njpw seriously after that and Jericho, wtf with putting your titles on guys just because they come from wwe?
> Ans is juice gonna job his whole damn life?
> Great and awesome for Moxley tho, he worked very smartly in the match, no risk of injury , let his opponent murder himself and finish with a great looking DDT.
> Great way to get hype While avoiding injury, much smarter than I thought lol


Jericho is not winning and who cares? They are trying to get mainstream fans to tune in to NJPW . Moxley will drop the belt at G1 most likely.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jericho is not winning and who cares? They are trying to get mainstream fans to tune in to NJPW . Moxley will drop the belt at G1 most likely.


Yeah but wwe doing the same thing in the same circumstances and everyone would be screaming everywhere "muhhhhh they buried him muhhhhh bad bad thing" , it's literally the same excuse when wwe use the old guys to beat the younger. They are trying to get attention and draw. When people give me that excuse for wwe I consider it shit, so same for new Japan. It's a shit excuse.
And even when he drops it, the dude just came out and walked through juice in his first match and won the title, it's great for Moxley and all, but juice is a jobber and he jobbed again.
It's the same bullshit wwe does all the time.
Same for the Jericho match, no matter the winner one company is gonna look stupid! It's either Jericho wins and its fucking ridiculous at this point and njpw looks stupid, or either jericho loses and aew looks very stupid because the contender for their first ever aew world title just lost to a dude from another promotion. 
I keep saying it , but avoiding that inter promotional thing is one of the smartest thing Vince has done. Long term it just fucks up everyone. But ey? What do I know :


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2019)

I thought his gear looked like shit in comparison to his Double or Nothing attire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought his gear looked like shit in comparison to his Double or Nothing attire.


it doesn't look bad, but the military-like trousers with stars on it is definitely a killer


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

hearing rumors of cm punk deal being done....
also the asked about cm punk, Tony khan never said they don't have him, he said punk interfering or appearing at double or nothing would be disrespectful of the work they did for DON....punk also started teasing people on instagram 
=> I swear to god if they finish the show with punk...good Jesus....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought his gear looked like shit in comparison to his Double or Nothing attire.


well he went by the logic that Austin had was that, just give me boots , some trunks, and keep it simple


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Missed SD to watch over my nephew, was going to ask what I missed but going by this thread nothing much I guess. 



Jon Moxley said:


> well he went by the logic that Austin had was that, just give me boots , some trunks, and keep it simple



Why do you want Moxley to emulate the man whose podcast justified Vince shoving his hand up Deano's ass and use him as a puppet for all those years.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well he went by the logic that Austin had was that, just give me boots , some trunks, and keep it simple


That would be dumb because he isnt Austin,  I think he does it because he is an mma fan tho 


Hey guys talk seriously if you guys still watch smackdown and raw u might get away from you  is it some form or masochism,? Do you like watching garbage purposely?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> That would be dumb because he isnt Austin,  I think he does it because he is an mma fan tho
> 
> 
> Hey guys talk seriously if you guys still watch smackdown and raw u might get away from you  is it some form or masochism,? Do you like watching garbage purposely?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> That would be dumb because he isnt Austin,  I think he does it because he is an mma fan tho
> 
> 
> Hey guys talk seriously if you guys still watch smackdown and raw u might get away from you  is it some form or masochism,? Do you like watching garbage purposely?



He's got the same mentality of Austin where he doesn't want to be flashy. He just wants to wrestle. 

Not that hard to grasp. Still I get you on his DON gear being better.



Oh trust me I didn't tune into Smackdown. Started playing Borderlands Handsome Jack collection


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Missed SD to watch over my nephew, was going to ask what I missed but going by this thread nothing much I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want Moxley to emulate the man whose podcast justified Vince shoving his hand up Deano's ass and use him as a puppet for all those years.



Cause Stone Cold and Jon are gonna do another podcast without Vince soon?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause Stone Cold and Jon are gonna do another podcast without Vince soon?



In before Vince signs Steve to another Legends deal with triple the amount just to prevent that podcast from happening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In before Vince signs Steve to another Legends deal with triple the amount just to prevent that podcast from happening.




You know, this is too believable that I'm laughing at how this will end up happening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You know, this is too believable that I'm laughing at how this will end up happening



Vince is a petty fucker.   Just look at the Undertaker/Starcast situation and WWE's "compensation" for having to take Taker out of the event.  And that event exclusive was shown on the Network a week before the event itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince is a petty fucker.   Just look at the Undertaker/Starcast situation and WWE's "compensation" for having to take Taker out of the event.  And that event exclusive was shown on the Network a week before the event itself.




Well turned out that he got punked out by Brett and Mox in return 

someone out Vince'd Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Moxley forever on Vince's shit list for pulling a Brian Pillman on him.  Though that means he's in the same boat as Nailz.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's got the same mentality of Austin where he doesn't want to be flashy. He just wants to wrestle.
> 
> Not that hard to grasp. Still I get you on his DON gear being better.
> 
> ...


Sure but going from his great looking DON gear to just this would be a major retarded move on his part. 


Anyone still watching wwe shows at this point deserve to be insulted by Vince and his shitty booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Moxley forever on Vince's shit list for pulling a Brian Pillman on him.  Though that means he's in the same boat as Nailz.


Shield is dead forever


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shield is dead forever


The young bucks are trying to reform it tho...
It's not very successful as of now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The young bucks are trying to reform it tho...
> It's not very successful as of now


Honestly though Moxley to the Bullet Club must happen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Also uh there might be a woman's match in Saudi this year between Natalya and Bliss


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly though Moxley to the Bullet Club must happen


 bruh.....not this bullet clung, it fucking sucks. They should drop that gang anyway, how long are they gonna milk it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> bruh.....not this bullet clung, it fucking sucks. They should drop that gang anyway, how long are they gonna milk it?


As long as it sells merch which is still does


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As long as it sells merch which is still does


Everytime I see merch and bullet club it reminds me how the elite fucked everyone using the BC to build their own brand : I like the boys but holy shit that's some Judas-tier shit  
Myeah I think they should drop the BC, the damage the elite did cant be prepared and any attempt to make it more edgy again seems cringe at least for me. 
( I dont say that because I prefer Chaos )


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also uh there might be a woman's match in Saudi this year between Natalya and Bliss



Yeah.......no.  They may get mistaken of being sold off a wives.... well wife since I'm thinking Natie will be a package deal as a maid or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah.......no.  They may get mistaken of being sold off a wives.... well wife since I'm thinking Natie will be a package deal as a maid or something.


It wont end ugly


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Take it with a grain of salt but 
Jack Hager is basically confined for aew ( said it himself basically) 
Rumours of cm punk, he teased some fans on Instagram and according to the news Tony Khan has almost come to a term with him 
The revival are just waiting for their contract to end and will be working with arn andersom as manager 
And Prince devitt might come. In fact his contract is up in the summer, the reason he didn't get a program at mania with the  undertaker is because he didn't resign immediately. If he gets a big program in summer = he resigned, otherwise you can consider he is jumping ship. 
Also Dean malenko is scooting the indies, so if you know anyone who wants to get his Hope's up before getting disappointed and end up in depression  when he is refused, you can contact him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias Becky just said in an interview WWE is pinnacle of wrestling 

She has become Vince's lap dog.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias Becky just said in *an* *interview WWE* is pinnacle of wrestling
> 
> She has become *Vince's lap dog*.


Wwe's interview are scripted


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Take it with a grain of salt but
> Jack Hager is basically confined for aew ( said it himself basically)
> Rumours of cm punk, he teased some fans on Instagram and according to the news Tony Khan has almost come to a term with him
> The revival are just waiting for their contract to end and will be working with arn andersom as manager
> ...


Punk will definitely break the internet when he appears at All Out. I bet he's already came to terms, but they  want to save him for the last big show before weekly TV.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Punk will definitely break the internet when he appears at All Out. I bet he's already came to terms, but they  want to save him for the last big show before weekly TV.


Also appart from the fact that he is close with the boss of aew Tony Khan ( he literally refers to him as Phil) , when they asked Tony khan about punk after double or nothing. His answer was very weird.
He didn't deny being in contact with punk, he just said that punk making a comeback at double or nothing would be disrespectful to everything the whole aew crew did ( including Moxley omega y2j) because punk coming back would literally the only subject of discussion. for me almost as fucking huge as Hogan jumping ( sure not as big , but certainly an historical jump) 
Now if rumours are true, this is gonna be good because it would be like a very very big game changer. The USA pro wrestling scene could change forever with such a move. A main event scene with omega punk y2j Moxley and upper midcard/main eventer such as hangman and mjf is definitely the biggest thing they could have.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 5, 2019)

Mickie james out indefinitely with ACL injury


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2019)

Why would anyone get excited over Jack Swagger joining anything. Is it the fact he has no neck and looks like a dork or the fact he cuts promos about how fighting gives him a boner.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie james out indefinitely with ACL injury


 we must go visit the milf to raise her spirits.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2019)

Damn imagine if they had done the Goldberg and Taker thing a few years back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would anyone get excited over Jack Swagger joining anything. Is it the fact he has no neck and looks like a dork or the fact he cuts promos about how fighting gives him a boner.


Swagger could be a legit lower card boss like Ohno in NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Mickie james out indefinitely with ACL injury


Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn imagine if they had done the Goldberg and Taker thing a few years back.



I would still want Sting vs Taker over Goldberg


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would anyone get excited over Jack Swagger joining anything. Is it the fact he has no neck and looks like a dork or the fact he cuts promos about how fighting gives him a boner.


 good lower/midcard who isnt bad in the ring, has some mma wins under his belt ( dont give a darn if it was against two jabronis). And he is pretty huge, and their roster lack people of his stature. 




Anyway there is a new episode of road to fyter fest in the channel of nightmare family, with another great Moxley promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Why would anyone get excited over Jack Swagger joining anything. Is it the fact he has no neck and looks like a dork or the fact he cuts promos about how fighting gives him a boner.



Never knew Biff Tannen saw himself as a draw.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias Becky just said in an interview WWE is pinnacle of wrestling
> 
> She has become Vince's lap dog.


WWE is still the best path for female wrestlers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Sorry but I cant take njpw seriously after that and Jericho, wtf with putting your titles on guys just because they come from wwe?
> Ans is juice gonna job his whole damn life?
> Great and awesome for Moxley tho, he worked very smartly in the match, no risk of injury , let his opponent murder himself and finish with a great looking DDT.
> Great way to get hype While avoiding injury, much smarter than I thought lol


totally agree.
Making the ex-wwe guys the top guys is not a winning strategy.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> totally agree.
> Making the ex-wwe guys the top guys is not a winning strategy.


Well they didn't make him the top guy but still! It looked bad at least for me. "Oh this guy comes from wwe....wins a title in his first ever title match in the promotion" but new Japan often do that. 


Rukia said:


> WWE is still the best path for female wrestlers.


 wwe's woman roster is tremendous in term of talent, in term of story impact's female division has better storylines. But nobody give a darn about impact, but in term of wrestlers? Wwe all day


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Sasha Banks in AEW would be huge.  But dopey Sasha is under contract until like 2023.

And to Dean’s credit.  He was miserable.  But he showed up to every date and honored his contract.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha Banks in AEW would be huge.  But dopey Sasha is under contract until like 2023.
> 
> And to Dean’s credit.  He was miserable.  But he showed up to every date and honored his contract.


Sasha's situation is so fucked up, because you can dislike her, but the potential the girl has to go mainstream is pretty fucking huge and her not being able to exploit it is I think bad for women wrestling. If she was in Becky's or Charlotte's spot against Ronda it would have been a much fucking bigger deal.
And trust me that aew wants her as much as she wants to go there. Kenny omega followed her back like seconds after she followed him. 
That snoop dog entrance is too great to miss :


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

She isn’t coming though.  Not unless Supreme Court justices get involved.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> She isn’t coming though.  Not unless Supreme Court justices get involved.


Yep but I doubt it would reach supreme court. Wwe's contract wont last long in front of a judge, they nonsensical mess, however! Like punk said it if you want to go at it with wwe. You better have a LOT of money AND energy:


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Sasha needs Khan to find her lawsuit then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wwe's interview are scripted


it was on SI


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE is still the best path for female wrestlers.



Well that might change


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well that might change


RIP impact ? 


Jon Moxley said:


> it was on SI


 bro even if wwe wrestlers give an interview to a 5 years old kid, its gonna be scripted lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well that might change


Maybe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> RIP impact ?
> bro even if wwe wrestlers give an interview to a 5 years old kid, its gonna be scripted lol



eh they even asked her about the anti-wwe sentiment and she answered that.

Pretty sure SI don't play like that.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> eh they even asked her about the anti-wwe sentiment and she answered that.
> 
> Pretty sure SI don't play like that.


Nah I mean that everyone of their response is "scripted" , the interviewer can be sincere with his question, but the talents are gonna give you some corporate, robotic answer : they are prepared for this lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah I mean that everyone of their response is "scripted" , the interviewer can be sincere with his question, but the talents are gonna give you some corporate, robotic answer : they are prepared for this lol


You're right but still hate that response from her. Makes her character seem so lap doggish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2019)

So WWE has asked the Saudi government if the women could wrestle on Friday. I don't say this as hate but as legit worrier that. I don't like this idea .


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Guys check cm punk's Instagram, friend is all over the place with aew 
Yesterday he was teasing fans saying he would take their money and not wrestle because lol 
And today his new Instagram story, he made a post saying"guys guys guys its finally happening guess who we welcome to aew......Prince kharis!!!!"  
Ok this friend went silent radio about wrestling for years and now for the like 4th time he is making aew teasing and trolls. 
Why should we suffer : fuck you punk fuck you :


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So WWE has asked the Saudi government if the women could wrestle on Friday. I don't say this as hate but as legit worrier that. I don't like this idea .


Same too risky......


Jon Moxley said:


> You're right but still hate that response from her. Makes her character seem so lap doggish


 you never listened to a seth Rollins interview right?......
Becky would sound like a rebel compared to that...


----------



## pat pat (Jun 5, 2019)

Now he is playing cult of personality....
I dont care if he is trolling but fuck him 
That's like the worst moment tot do that :


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2019)

I think Saudi Arabia needs a win to look good after that journalist fiasco in 2018.  So I think they will allow the women to wrestle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2019)

Punk's not stupid he's excited and he's letting the fans know he's back. His return changes the landscape, AEW will go from competing with NXT, to instantly bigger than RAW and SD.

With Punk in the fold, WWE will need TV-14 to be able to compete on TV. I'm sure the PPVs will remain solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Great and awesome for Moxley tho, he worked very smartly in the match, no risk of injury , let his opponent murder himself and finish with a great looking DDT.
> Great way to get hype While avoiding injury, much smarter than I thought lol



Lmao so Jon exposed himself this early eh? 

He’s wrestling NJPW but still acts like he has a limited moveset—oh wait he doesn’t have one!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Saudi Arabia needs a win to look good after that journalist fiasco in 2018.  So I think they will allow the women to wrestle.



That country had a mass execution of 37 men earlier this year, i don't think they give a shit on "wins" in the world's public eye.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Punk's not stupid he's excited and he's letting the fans know he's back. His return changes the landscape, AEW will go from competing with NXT, to instantly bigger than RAW and SD.
> 
> With Punk in the fold, WWE will need TV-14 to be able to compete on TV. I'm sure the PPVs will remain solid.


 I wouldn't even say they compete with nxt right now. Nxt's weekly TV is dogshit , and you might be surprised but unlike what internet tell everyone a looooooot of people dont give a  shit about nxt. People watch takeovers to see the good matches and spotfest and that's all, nobody watches the weekly TV and all that. It's just ( in the majority) to brag about ( LOL hhh will make everything better). Right now they are exactly what they said , an alternative. 
But come all out if they really drop punk on the world which is becoming more and more likely.....then oh shit... 



Jake CENA said:


> Lmao so Jon exposed himself this early eh?
> 
> He’s wrestling NJPW but still acts like he has a limited moveset—oh wait he doesn’t have one!


 nah the match was actually good. But Moxley fought smartly and didn't go all out there killing himself in it...unlike juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That country had a mass execution of 37 men earlier this year, i don't think they give a shit on "wins" in the world's public eye.


Rukia just saying this so his waifu isn't prisoned , stoned , or worse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao so Jon exposed himself this early eh?
> 
> He’s wrestling NJPW but still acts like he has a limited moveset—oh wait he doesn’t have one!


No everyone liked the match but go on and show how dumb as hell you are Roman.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2019)

give me fucking punk vs omega 
punk vs y2j , punk vs moxley and ultimately PUNK VS FUCKING MJF!! the promos alone will be the best thing to happen in years. 
punk and mjf shooting on each others for years is something that we need.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No everyone liked the match but go on and show how dumb as hell you are Roman.



I find it funny he complains about Mox lack of moves but in other posts stated he wanted a guy whose only move set is run into things and do a shitty version of a running powerslam to be WWE champion.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2019)

you keep responding seriously to @Jake CENA ? really guy?!
he didn't even watch the fucking match , he doesn't know what happened. come on


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> give me fucking punk vs omega
> punk vs y2j , punk vs moxley and ultimately PUNK VS FUCKING MJF!! the promos alone will be the best thing to happen in years.
> punk and mjf shooting on each others for years is something that we need.


I would like to see punk do something longterm with Hangman. They can start off with Hangman as the heel in the fued and have him gradually turn face by improving his promo and workrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I would like to see punk do something longterm with Hangman. They can start off with Hangman as the heel in the fued and have him gradually turn face by improving his promo and workrate.


Yeah interesting too 
Hangman wasn't impressive at double or nothing but sincerely he couldn't he basically 
*won a battle royals everyone expected Moxley to win/appear in 
*got sent out there to get basically roasted by mjf, and all of that happened before anyone had the confirmation Moxley was there , there is no way you can get out of that looking impressive : but after seeing his fight with pac and all of his roh/njpw work 
I can say that he reminds me of an old school babyface, unironically , he reminds me of Bret hart. Dont know what's your opinion on that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I find it funny he complains about Mox lack of moves but in other posts stated he wanted a guy whose only move set is run into things and do a shitty version of a running powerslam to be WWE champion.


I asked him what Mox could do to improve and all he gives me hes shit. I think it's time to take his comments less serious than Rukia. At least Rukia will actually conversate on it. 

Having said that at one point I wanted Braun as champ so I can judge him on that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Yeah interesting too
> Hangman wasn't impressive at double or nothing but sincerely he couldn't he basically
> *won a battle royals everyone expected Moxley to win/appear in
> *got sent out there to get basically roasted by mjf, and all of that happened before anyone had the confirmation Moxley was there , there is no way you can get out of that looking impressive : but after seeing his fight with pac and all of his roh/njpw work
> I can say that he reminds me of an old school babyface, unironically , he reminds me of Bret hart. Dont know what's your opinion on that.


Yea i think that's a pretty spot on comparison.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Having said that at one point I wanted Braun as champ so I can judge him on that


As did most smart fans, he was on fire after the Roman fued...it was such good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As did most smart fans, he was on fire after the Roman fued...it was such good shit.



Honestly Vince had been wanting a monster as champ and that was his best chance to pull the trigger.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2019)

No heat plus


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jun 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I asked him what Mox could do to improve and all he gives me hes shit. I think it's time to take his comments less serious than Rukia. At least Rukia will actually conversate on it.
> 
> Having said that at one point I wanted Braun as champ so I can judge him on that


 he is a troll man, dont work yourself into a shoot with him lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I asked him what Mox could do to improve and all he gives me hes shit. I think it's time to take his comments less serious than Rukia. At least Rukia will actually conversate on it.
> 
> Having said that at one point I wanted Braun as champ so I can judge him on that



Sometimes I think I was the only one who realised Braun was getting over because he was killing Roman and that everyone would cool on him once the Roman feud ended and he got exposed again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I think I was the only one who realised Braun was getting over because he was killing Roman and that everyone would cool on him once the Roman feud ended and he got exposed again.


No you were. I was hoping it wasnt the case.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2019)

Does Braun have less moves than Khali?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 6, 2019)

Even Khali didn't stiff Brock twice.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2019)

I’m only about 20 episodes in.  But I just want to say that World Trigger has been great so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does Braun have less moves than Khali?



Braun can actually run, that automatically gives him a one up on Khali.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I asked him what Mox could do to improve and all he gives me hes shit. I think it's time to take his comments less serious than Rukia. At least Rukia will actually conversate on it.
> 
> Having said that at one point I wanted Braun as champ so I can judge him on that



You hypocrite. You were also a Braun fan 

Anyway, there’s nothing to improve on Ambrose if he’s mindset is that way. He doesn’t want to improve and just doing this shit for the money.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does Braun have less moves than Khali?



Nah Khali could just chop.  Braun running puts him above that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2019)

Braun sucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah Khali could just chop.  Braun running puts him above that.



Khali is just the Punjabi version of Kevin Nash, just minus the powerbomb but more durability on the quads.   Also adding he cost 1/10th what Nash is worth.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Khali is just the Punjabi version of Kevin Nash, just minus the powerbomb but more durability on the quads.   Also adding he cost 1/10th what Nash is worth.



Quad issues Nash moved better than Khali.  The guys legs were fucked as fuck when he joined WWE.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Latest Star Ratings

Takeover XXV


Matt Riddle pinned Roderick Strong in 14:41. - *4.5*


Street Profits (Angelo Dawkins & Montez Ford) won a four-way ladder match over Wesley Blake & Steve Cutler, Oney Lorcan & Danny Burch and Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly - *4.5*


Velveteen Dream retained the North American title over Tyler Breeze - *3.75*


Shayna Baszler beat Io Shirai to retain the women’s title. - *4*


*Adam Cole beat Johnny Gargano to win the NXT Title - 5.25*

BOSJ Final


Jay White pinned Hiroshi Tanahashi - *4*


*Jon Moxley pinned Juice Robinson to win the U.S. title. - 4.5*


*Will Ospreay beat Shingo Takagi to win the Best of the Super Juniors tournament. - 5.75*


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

So the company who doesn't want to compete with WWE releasing a T-shirt of Cody destroying Triple H throne with sledgehammer


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah Khali could just chop.  Braun running puts him above that.


oh right, the sight of khali's legs used to make me cringe. never forget that pic of him in shorts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> No heat plus


Sorry man after the Mox thing , Sasha is definitely getting heat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2019)

If Sasha does come back.  She will have to be a heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2019)

Alexa vs Nattie for the Saudi Arabia Championship!


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2019)

Good ol' Dustin


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 7, 2019)

This should be interesting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Currently tuning into the Saudi show, seeing Corbin vs Rollins for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Welp that one way of Rollins winning the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Well.... so Brock gets to keep the cash in for another time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

"Hey, hey, hey.  Goodbye" chants.  Fuck sakes, this is not the situation to use that chant.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yo i actually liked that Corbin - Rollins match, i wish they would've gave us a name for Corbin's new move.

Sucks that this ppv is so early i won't get to watch but another match or two but i guess it's filler anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

So Almas gets Demon Balor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Commentary giving shit reasons for Balor going Demon but where were the excuses why he didn't go out as that persona against Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Balor retains, Demon form kept safe, fucking Charlotte means nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

The Shane/Roman match is still going on......why?!huh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

So Shane wins and I really don't care.   Well at least Shane got pyros for his win though so that might count for something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Just came back from a quick piss break and am seeing masked children take on Lars for some sick reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Lars wins by DQ, the fuck.  Children beating down Lars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

HHH v Orton on now and Hunter gets to ride his cycle down to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm taking it by the conclusion of the match, outside the Battle Royal, this will be the longest singles/tag match on the card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Surprise Orton won the match.  So the up and coming +40 year old Orton going to be pushed to the moon after this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Lashley vs Strowman on now.  Sick bastard, the podium did nothing to you Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok, Kofi retains with Woods helping out at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

50 man on now and they just ushered the talent to the ring with a very select few getting their own entrances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Well this is a massive cluster fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Well Titus with a better showing, eliminating both the Viking Raiders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

OK, pandering to the crowd by having the home town guy win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well this is a massive cluster fuck.


You're the only one watching this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're the only one watching this?






I'm insane, let me be.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're the only one watching this?


The rest of us on Discord dummy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Main event on now with talent past their prime.  Well who ever wins we lose as this match was suppose to happen 15 to 20 years ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm insane, let me be.


No come back from insanity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The rest of us on Discord dummy



well how should I know this ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Fuck sakes, that was horrid.  Undertaker and Goldberg should never do their finishers ever.   And someone shoot commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, that was horrid.  Undertaker and Goldberg should never do their finishers ever.   And someone shoot commentary.


shhhh they might actually do it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jesus Goldberg almost turned The Deadman into a deadman with that "Jackhammer", and then the botched Tombstone reversal finish


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus Goldberg almost turned The Deadman into a deadman with that "Jackhammer", and then the botched Tombstone reversal finish


I told people this match would be shit. Goldberg is too damn careless and Taker is old now.


but "nostalgia" wins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus Goldberg almost turned The Deadman into a deadman with that "Jackhammer", and then the botched Tombstone reversal finish



Not to mention the first Tombstone.  I thought Taker was legit going to drive Goldberg's head into the mat.  And that chokeslam finish,  how gassed were both these guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to mention the first Tombstone.  I thought Taker was legit going to drive Goldberg's head into the mat.  And that chokeslam finish,  how gassed were both these guys.



this says it all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> this says it all



I'd say Vince but WWE will flood the arean with plants and nerf questions will be asked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'd say Vince but WWE will flood the arean with plants and nerf questions will be asked.


least he's gone away from the cucking couples  angles he loves to do 


See? He has grown


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to mention the first Tombstone.  I thought Taker was legit going to drive Goldberg's head into the mat.  And that chokeslam finish,  how gassed were both these guys.


I forgot about that, it did look like Taker spiked ole Bill.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I forgot about that, it did look like Taker spiked ole Bill.





Seriously.  That's almost Austin/Hart level collision


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously.  That's almost Austin/Hart level collision


goddamn 

Taker's never been that sloppy before. He really does need to retire already .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> goddamn
> 
> Taker's never been that sloppy before. He really does need to retire already .



Should have retired with the Roman match, he showed then he couldn't really go anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2019)

I understand that move is his signature, but he should stop doing it honestly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

I mean he has the last ride and the submissions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 7, 2019)

Is Goldberg still alive?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Goldberg still alive?



He's alive and apologizing for being KO'd by Taker botch on twitter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)

So I hear Taker and Goldberg almost killed each other.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So I hear Taker and Goldberg almost killed each other.



It's what happens when you have two guys who combined age is closer to 110 than 60.  Where one whose body is falling apart and the other dropped on his head hard and also has only done 4matches in past 4years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)

Undertaker is my favorite wrestler of all time. And I am saying fans need to chant "please retire" at him before he kills himself or someone else. Goldberg should've never come out of retirement to begin with.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Undertaker is my favorite wrestler of all time. And I am saying fans need to chant "please retire" at him before he kills himself or someone else. Goldberg should've never come out of retirement to begin with.



I'm in 2 minds.  One he needs to retire but please retire chants are focused on guys the crowd hate and Taker doesn't deserve that kind of response.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)

He doesn't? Last decent match Taker was a part was back in 2013. And that was against Punk in his prime. Lesnar should've been his last match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

all that Saudi money doe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's alive and apologizing for being KO'd by Taker botch on twitter.



Also seems that Matt Riddle decided to shit on Goldberg tonight .

Part of me laughed but part me was like not cool bro .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2019)

Brutal headlines from a lot of media outlets about the match:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should have retired with the Roman match, he showed then he couldn't really go anymore.


Let's be real he should've retired after his 2nd match against Shawn but I'm sure him and McCool have some passion projects they're working on.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also seems that Matt Riddle decided to shit on Goldberg tonight .
> 
> Part of me laughed but part me was like not cool bro .


Goldberg blocked the bro last week out of jealousy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Brutal headlines from a lot of media outlets about the match:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Goldberg blocked the bro last week out of jealousy.



While it's true that Goldberg in ring wise was nothing special, he was an attraction. 

Having said that, Goldberg shouldn't have blocked the bro. Just don't acknowledge his comments . Instead you gave him importance


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> While it's true that Goldberg in ring wise was nothing special, he was an attraction.
> 
> Having said that, Goldberg shouldn't have blocked the bro. Just don't acknowledge his comments . Instead you gave him importance


For sure but Goldberg has always been a big softie playing a tough guy character, the bro has been a tough guy playing a cool and calm character.

Remember that story about Goldberg bucking up to Jericho?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> For sure but Goldberg has always been a big softie playing a tough guy character, the bro has been a tough guy playing a cool and calm character.
> 
> Remember that story about Goldberg bucking up to Jericho?


Yeah then Jericho whooping his ass still makes me laugh 


Still I was a kid popping to Goldberg when he did show up to Thunder and Nitro so I am grateful to him. Dude should retire too.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Yeah I think it's good when WWE gets called out but this also hurts wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2019)

Social media blowin' up. Apparently WWE tried to air a cleverly disguised snuff film to give the prince and his homies an erection?



Jon Moxley said:


> Also seems that Matt Riddle decided to shit on Goldberg tonight .
> 
> Part of me laughed but part me was like not cool bro .



Normally I agree but... eh, the two fuckers made fools of themselves on live TV for that sweet decapitation money.
If they're taking licks, they deserve it. Full stop

The _real_ shame here is that for every inch deeper into the hole this brand digs themselves, the realer the danger of them dragging wrestling as a whole along with them, as Raiden said.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think it's good when WWE gets called out but this also hurts wrestling.


[HASHTAG]#SaveusAEW[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Social media blowin' up. Apparently WWE tried to air a cleverly disguised snuff film to give the prince and his homies an erection?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True the worst part is Taker was supposed to be doing an autograph signing at Starrcade. 


Bet he wishes he hadn't signed with Vinny


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2019)

Remember that taker never existed.  Taker had a HBK style retirement between Ministry of Darkness and returning to beat Kane at mania 4 years later.  At least how Vince would want us to believe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True the worst part is Taker was supposed to be doing an autograph signing at Starrcade.
> 
> 
> Bet he wishes he hadn't signed with Vinny



But Taker and Goldberg got paid a million or two to be at Saudi Arabia.  And I'm guessing their bank accounts got bigger with the new Legends contracts they've signed.  They've become whores.



Nemesis said:


> Remember that taker never existed.  Taker had a HBK style retirement between Ministry of Darkness and returning to beat Kane at mania 4 years later.  At least how Vince would want us to believe.



The man is a few years too late.    Fuck, I literally fear for him or the next guy he faces when Vince wants that nostalgic pay out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

The nut crusher submission, where Roman almost fell victim to as his cranium was pressed against the infamous McMahan's grapefruits and almost crushed as a pecan under the smelly pressure of a vice.   But literally guys, this should be considered a war crime from now on as an inhumane punishment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Taker and Goldberg got paid a million or two to be at Saudi Arabia.  And I'm guessing their bank accounts got bigger with the new Legends contracts they've signed.  They've become whores.
> 
> 
> 
> The man is a few years too late.    Fuck, I literally fear for him or the next guy he faces when Vince wants that nostalgic pay out.



As the million dollar man once said, "Everybody's got a price."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The nut crusher submission, where Roman almost fell victim to as his cranium was pressed against the infamous McMahan's grapefruits and almost crushed as a pecan under the smelly pressure of a vice.   But literally guys, this should be considered a war crime from now on as an inhumane punishment.



>Shane beating Reigns
Vince McMahon is having a stroke in bullet time and everyone's either too confused or too intimidated to tell him to seek aid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Shane beating Reigns
> Vince McMahon is having a stroke in bullet time and everyone's either to confused or to intimidated to tell him to seek aid.



Jon tried many times and even in his interview with Chris he challenged him 

Old man just decides to take off his hearing aids when he feels he's being critiqued


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

can't believe Family guy is on a Disney channel . 

Soon they'll buy WWE and it will be even worse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't believe Family guy is on a Disney channel .
> 
> Soon they'll buy WWE and it will be even worse



Wait, when did Disney acquire Family Guy.   Holy shit they're going to get the Star Wars treatment as it'll be retconned to hell and back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, when did Disney acquire Family Guy.   Holy shit they're going to get the Star Wars treatment as it'll be retconned to hell and back.


Soon as they got Fox. Now they own the Simpsons and other Fox tv stuff 


technically they had Batman show meaning for one moment he was in the Marvel Universe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

so glad I have AXS TV so I can watch NJPW content for free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, when did Disney acquire Family Guy.   Holy shit they're going to get the Star Wars treatment as it'll be retconned to hell and back.



Wait family guy isn't already retconned to hell and back?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Soon as they got Fox. Now they own the Simpsons and other Fox tv stuff
> 
> 
> technically they had Batman show meaning for one moment he was in the Marvel Universe



Funny enough in the early 80s DC begged marvel to buy them.  Marvel said no because they wanted DC as competition.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait family guy isn't already retconned to hell and back?



I legit literally don't know.  I haven't paid attention to the series in 4 years and the only reason I know it still exist is because an episode airs prior to the Toonami block on Sat nights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough in the early 80s DC begged marvel to buy them.  Marvel said no because they wanted DC as competition.



That's both beautiful and also ballsy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit literally don't know.  I haven't paid attention to the series in 4 years and the only reason I know it still exist is because an episode airs prior to the Toonami block on Sat nights.


There is talks of having Konosuba dub on Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There is talks of having Konosuba dub on Toonami



That's cool to hear.  Should take SAO: AI learns Rape when it's run ends.   But I think Lupin part 5 will be one of the new series to premier come July.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool to hear.  Should take SAO: AI learns Rape when it's run ends.   But I think Lupin part 5 will be one of the new series to premier come July.



I'd have Lupin take SAO's spot and have Konosuba take Jojo's since it's almost done I think


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 8, 2019)

So I heard some interesting things about the Oldberg/Taker match.

That being said it couldn't have been worse than Dark Phoenix.

That pile of dogshit was worst than x-3.

If you're actually debating to watch that movie, just go rewatch Endgame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> So I heard some interesting things about the Oldberg/Taker match.
> 
> That being said it couldn't have been worse than Dark Phoenix.
> 
> ...



Yeah,  hearing that the film is bad.  Well when the reboot the franchise for the third time they now know what arc to stay the fuck away.

I take it it'll be ten years til we get to Onslaught.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 8, 2019)

Don't really follow the wrestling anymore but happened upon R-Truth pinning someone on a plane for the 24/7 title... so this belt is basically a shit version of what was once the source of great entertainment/story lines that was the Hardcore title?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think it's good when WWE gets called out but this also hurts wrestling.



WWE and Vince did far more to hurt wrestling than a journo headline. This is also good so that guys like Taker, Oldberg, etc.. Know when it's time to quit. Other athletes in other sports get called out for overstaying their welcome all the time. Wrestling shouldn't be any different. In fact, old wrestlers should be called out even more so they don't end up killing themselves and whomever they wrestle with in the ring. 

And honestly, as bad as Taker was, Goldberg was a hot mess. He wasn't even passable during his prime, and anyone that thought he'd be able to compete at 50 should've been slapped. At the absolute best, he should've gotten a one-off gimmick match to give a younger wrestler a rub at Mania or something. Anything else, and it's a circus, which it was. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Soon they'll buy WWE and it will be even worse



Can't be more worse than what current WWE is. In all fairness, Disney are ready to let Deadpool be Deadpool, so they're at least ready to let something be what it's supposed to be and not neuter it due to their own personal views.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Also, omega lulz at the Saudi jobber winning a battle royal on WWE canon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah,  hearing that the film is bad.  Well when the reboot the franchise for the third time they now know what arc to stay the fuck away.
> 
> I take it it'll be ten years til we get to Onslaught.


The animated series did the arc better


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, omega lulz at the Saudi jobber winning a battle royal on WWE canon.



Was it that lad that beat up Daivari at GRR?

Cuz real talk, I liked that guy, even if the segment itself gave me a huge case of the [worried laugher]


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Someone posted this on Goldberg's Twitter:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Was it that lad that beat up Daivari at GRR?
> 
> Cuz real talk, I liked that guy, even if the segment itself gave me a huge case of the [worried laugher]



That's just your penis talking. 



Raiden said:


> Someone posted this on Goldberg's Twitter:


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's just your penis talking.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's just your penis talking.



I will neither confirm nor deny that as I'd prefer my head to stay on my shoulders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

The song for this past Friday's main event or pretty much Raw and SmackDown.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 8, 2019)

Firstable any of you who watched this show after bitching about "muuh Saudi muuh part timer muhh blood money and muuh wwe bad" should be as ashamed as goldberg taker and Vince.
You have no excuse to watch this garbage anymore, it's like eating your own shit.
( it's a joke people , in case someone have no humor) 

And no, it's not going to hurt wrestling,  if it was before? Yes but now there is a new kid in town which already got good PR by some political figures because cody said "diversity isnt a PR move but a way of life for them" , also barely after wwe doing yet another terrible Saudi show. Aew is gonna do an event in July and use the money to help the victims of mass shooting and promote a better gun control 
But nah right now every wwe shitty move doesnt hurt wrestling anymore, it pushes people to get interested into aew.
Their ppv did around fucking 112k buys with no TV show, with 71k buys coming from the us where the show was 50-60$ , I can garan fucking tee you at least half of the people buying this show are people who are fed up with wwe.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

Taker apparently liked a fan's comment complaining about the match:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Taker apparently liked a fan's comment complaining about the match:





Yeah he wasn't very pleased after the match ended.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Taker apparently liked a fan's comment complaining about the match:


I mean don't.feel bad for Taker. He chose being a slut over his dignity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2019)

I refuse to watch any of the Saudi shows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean don't.feel bad for Taker. He chose being a slut over his dignity.



What I found more insulting was Cole's ending commentary for the Saudi show: "Enjoy these moments with the Undertaker while you can."   Mother fucker, Vince is legit trying to tank the company and kill the Undertaker before he embraces Death's sweet release.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2019)

This reminds me of the time I saw Goldberg at Raw in Hartford. He tripped and almost fell when the show went to commercial. Oh lawd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What I found more insulting was Cole's ending commentary for the Saudi show: "Enjoy these moments with the Undertaker while you can."   Mother fucker, Vince is legit trying to tank the company and kill the Undertaker before he embraces Death's sweet release.


WTF? Smh Vince needs to book himself on a one way trip to an old folks home


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Becky Lynch is slaughtering Edge on Twitter goddamn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Guys Andrade's mom passed away yesterday.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can't be more worse than what current WWE is. In all fairness, Disney are ready to let Deadpool be Deadpool, so they're at least ready to let something be what it's supposed to be and not neuter it due to their own personal views.



This.   

I don't get why people think Disney going to make things more kid friendly.  They've constantly been putting out R stuff over the years.  Tarantino during his prime was doing his work while his studio was disney owned.  

Netflix shown shows (Daredevil/JJ/IF/Punisher/LC/defenders) were either R or just below it and everything had to be green lit by disney.  So not like they don't have a history of doing more adult material under their brands.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This.
> 
> I don't get why people think Disney going to make things more kid friendly.  They've constantly been putting out R stuff over the years.  Tarantino during his prime was doing his work while his studio was disney owned.
> 
> Netflix shown shows (Daredevil/JJ/IF/Punisher/LC/defenders) were either R or just below it and everything had to be green lit by disney.  So not like they don't have a history of doing more adult material under their brands.


true Blank Check showed me that Disney will go very far


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah he wasn't very pleased after the match ended.



Lmao Taker has the time to be disappointed with himself? Was he really expecting he could still do a 4 or 5* match with that body of his? 

Just retire and be a commentator on AEW or a producer. Your legacy is well in tact and you very much have a mythical career. Thank you, Taker.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 9, 2019)

A post from Jake that isn't at the very least semi-trolling? That's a novelty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao Taker has the time to be disappointed with himself? Was he really expecting he could still do a 4 or 5* match with that body of his?
> 
> Just retire and be a commentator on AEW or a producer. Your legacy is well in tact and you very much have a mythical career. Thank you, Taker.



Don't think Taker can go anywhere anymore, Vince offered him a lengthy Legends deal for so much money to keep him off the indie circuit and such.  Plus as long as he's offered that sweet Saudi money, he'll show up to shit the bed in matches as long as those millions keep coming. 

But in all honesty, I legit think Vince is trying to kill Taker (his creation) before he finally decides to hang up his hat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> A post from Jake that isn't at the very least semi-trolling? That's a novelty.



What is your problem?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What is your problem?


Nothing. Just felt like messing with someone tonight and yours was the first post I saw. Usually Drag or Dean are my targets


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

2019 Jake isn’t 2017 Jake.  He’s far more composed and on topic now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Taker is more WWE than Rock/Austin/Shawn/Triple H/Shane combined. I doubt he even watches anything other than WWE programming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 2019 Jake isn’t 2017 Jake.  He’s far more composed and on topic now.



I agree. Just the other day, he made a solid, educated, and coherent post in the Arcade. Thinking he might got hacked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Taker is more WWE than Rock/Austin/Shawn/Triple H/Shane combined. I doubt he even watches anything other than WWE programming.




Taker works on his business far too much to even watch wwe programming. 

Plus if he does have free time he's likely out riding his harley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Taker works on his business far too much to even watch wwe programming.
> 
> Plus if he does have free time he's likely out riding his harley



I meant it as "when he even watches wrestling".

Also, Takes aint into riding no more. He's into scuba diving these days


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I meant it as "when he even watches wrestling".
> 
> Also, Takes aint into riding no more. He's into scuba diving these days



Not surprised if he is.  Uncle had fucked up hips and Doctor told him swimming is one of the best exercises for him.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 9, 2019)

This is fucking amazing, really reminds me of that old raw is war intro where everyone is beating the shit out of each other and the place was on fire and stuff... not to mention great song choice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean don't.feel bad for Taker. He chose being a slut over his dignity.


yea you'd think he'd know when to just accept the cards dealt and retire but I guess him, goldberg and the others are too much of a bunch of old hoes to turn down those saudi prices.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2019)

Now that Vonce has irrevocably ruined Taker, Bryan, Cena, and Nakamura. An NXT invasion angle is probably the only "must see TV" angle WWE has left. Tho in all honestly, I feel Nose is waiting for Vonce to die before even bringing up such an angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

So Jon Moxley is gonna be at G1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Jon Moxley is gonna be at G1


 saw the ending of the main event ? What did Intel you guys? 
You dont make a main eventer of another promotion do the job clean. I am expecting Moxley to lose the title in a similar fashion too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> saw the ending of the main event ? What did Intel you guys?
> You dont make a main eventer of another promotion do the job clean. I am expecting Moxley to lose the title in a similar fashion too.


Having Jericho lose clean to Okada is a great show of respect, and im sure it was done to start mending the relationship with NJPW.

 Even if Jericho wins the AEW belt(which i think he will), we all know Omega will be the top dog in the company. Think about it this way, Omega will be AEWs Lesnar and Jericho will be Triple H.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Now that Vonce has irrevocably ruined Taker, Bryan, Cena, and *Nakamura*. An NXT invasion angle is probably the only "must see TV" angle WWE has left. Tho in all honestly, I feel Nose is waiting for Vonce to die before even bringing up such an angle.


Vince didn't ruin Nakamura, he came to WWE with the intention of collecting a check and phoning it in.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Having Jericho lose clean to Okada is a great show of respect, and im sure it was done to start mending the relationship with NJPW.
> 
> Even if Jericho wins the AEW belt(which i think he will), we all know Omega will be the top dog in the company. Think about it this way, Omega will be AEWs Lesnar and Jericho will be Triple H.


"A great show of respect" no its bullshit and being retarded. You dont job your #1 contender to another promotion, glad they did the shit rollup finish. Jericho losing clean would be horrible and would definitely put njpw above aew. Why wod one of aew's top dog lose in njpw ? What are they bringing in exchange? 
Why would they do this favour to new Japan and put them over when they have no working relationship? When njpw didn't even mention Moxley being an aew wrestler ?( and it was confirmed that it was the njpw administration that said this shouldn't be mentioned ) why would aew be the ones to bend over and "please" njpw so they should accept to work together? 
That's a fucking beta mindset and that's the same reason why Roh is the bitch in the njpw/Roh relationship. 
Jobbing the #1 contender to the first ever aew world title clean to okada to show "respect" would have been stupid retarded and naive. It's a business not rainbowland. 
The shitty rollup night be a crap finish but it makes totally sense from where aew is standing. Dragon gate wouldn't have pac losing for the same reasons, self fucking respect.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "A great show of respect" no its bullshit and being retarded. You dont job your #1 contender to another promotion, glad they did the shit rollup finish. Jericho losing clean would be horrible and would definitely put njpw above aew. Why wod one of aew's top dog lose in njpw ? What are they bringing in exchange?
> *Why would they do this favour to new When njpw didn't even mention Moxley being an aew wrestler ?*( and it was confirmed that it was the njpw administration that said this shouldn't be mentioned ) why would aew be the ones to bend over and "please" njpw so they should accept to work together?
> That's a fucking beta mindset and that's the same reason why Roh is the bitch in the njpw/Roh relationship.
> Jobbing the #1 contender to the first ever aew world title clean to okada to show "respect" would have been stupid retarded and naive. It's a business not rainbowland.
> The shitty rollup night be a crap finish but it makes totally sense from where aew is standing. Dragon gate wouldn't have pac losing for the same reasons, self fucking respect.


In order to staet a relationship in wrestling you do favors. NJPW is the 2nd biggest brand in the world and has been for about 10 years, AEW is a startup.

Also you're acting like they jobbed him to a random champion, Okada is legitimately the greatest wrestler in the world today and on a fast track to being top3 of all time. Jericho could afford that loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> saw the ending of the main event ? What did Intel you guys?
> You dont make a main eventer of another promotion do the job clean. I am expecting Moxley to lose the title in a similar fashion too.


I mean you really can't have Jericho win the belt when you know he's probably not going to be at G1.


Moxley losing doesn't hurt because they built him up with the wins and the video package .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I agree. Just the other day, he made a solid, educated, and coherent post in the Arcade. Thinking he might got hacked.



Why are you guys bullying me?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2019)

It says a lot when Okada vs Tenryu and Taker vs Goldberg was more entertaining to me. That was the worst Okada match I’ve seen in years.

I’ll say it once again: Please retire, Chris Jericho you old, fat, overweight, egotistical, ten years past his sell-by date, stupid gay clown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 9, 2019)

Moxley has looked ok since he’s left, though. He can stay.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Remember when Jericho had the nerve to make fun of Brock for being out of shape on Twitter?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Jericho had the nerve to make fun of Brock for being out of shape on Twitter?


He was working the jabroni marks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

If Jericho cares about AEW so much.. why can’t he be bothered to get back into shape??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Jericho does suck now.  That’s a fact. AEW is a fledgling company.  Keep him far away from the main event picture!


----------



## teddy (Jun 9, 2019)

Yeah Y2J should be doing the occasional hardcore match or backstage producing at this point. ain't like he's suzuki who's still menacing af when he wants to be


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If Jericho cares about AEW so much.. why can’t he be bothered to get back into shape??


He's 48 years old who cares if he has a beer belly? Get over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Wrestling is a sport that relies on trickery and sleight of hand.  If it’s not believable looking than I can’t buy in.

And flabby Jericho with lame mime makeup doesn’t work for me.  He’s pretty much the worst wwe character ever devised.  But you guys give him a pass because he’s not wwe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling is a sport that relies on trickery and sleight of hand.  If it’s not believable looking than I can’t buy in.
> 
> And flabby Jericho with lame mime makeup doesn’t work for me.  He’s pretty much the worst wwe character ever devised.  But you guys give him a pass because he’s not wwe.


But you root for Kevin Owens?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Kevin Owens is more athletic than Jericho.  He isn’t wearing the mime makeup.  His character still has a bit of an edge.  He doesn’t produce a sloppy codebreaker every match.  He doesn’t have to wrestle hardcore matches every night to hide his limitations.

And I can just go on and on.  Lol.  Jericho is fucking done!

Admit it!  You would kill him for his performances if he was still wwe!  Get off your fucking high horse Kisame!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens is more athletic than Jericho.  He isn’t wearing the mime makeup.  His character still has a bit of an edge.  He doesn’t produce a sloppy codebreaker every match.  He doesn’t have to wrestle hardcore matches every night to hide his limitations.
> 
> And I can just go on and on.  Lol.  Jericho is fucking done!
> 
> Admit it!  You would kill him for his performances if he was still wwe!  Get off your fucking high horse Kisame!!!


I don't care for Jericho but we're not going to disrespect a top20 all time guy because he's fat at 48. Kevin owens looks like shit even with his baggy tank top and he's playing a prize champion character.

 Jericho's a draw even as a fat mime he sold out the tokoyo dome and the double or nothing buys were astronomical. He's a legitimate get for a company trying to get on it's feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 10, 2019)

Jericho got fat while Owens slimmed down. Oh the irony.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 10, 2019)

Jericho is 48? Bautista is 50.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Just to warn you ahead of time guys, Raw might be crap tonight. They're facing off against Raptors vs Warriors so seeing the card.....it's pretty much Super Showdown aftermath


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


>


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2019)

New Era? Lol. I


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> New Era? Lol. I



Era of choice my ass. 

So Rollins kicking off RAW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2019)

Rollins sucks


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2019)

Lmao they cut off Seth at the best part

"Nobody gives a damn about you." lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

"Toxic Masculinity"  Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Toxic Masculinity"  Get the fuck out of here.


that's a pussy's response right there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Welp Lars feuding with children once again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

You damn masochists

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Stream for this crapping out, don't really care at this point anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2019)

NBA finals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NBA finals.


Toronto is gonna win. It's gonna be glorious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Stream for this crapping out, don't really care at this point anymore.


I have the damn channel and I'd rather watch Square Enix conference


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Toronto is gonna win. It's gonna be glorious


Toronto should be worried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Toronto should be worried.


Watch as their chemistry is crap and they turn over the ball cause now they have to share with Boogie, Green who was on fire in the playoffs, and KD all while Steph and Klay can't go off . 


It's gonna blow up in GSW's face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

This back and forth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Hometown hooker.... holy shit Bliss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This back and forth.


You're a madlad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2019)

Bliss + Nikki combination is the best thing in the women’s division atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Welp Miz asking for career suicide when calling out Joe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

So Strowman back on McMahon's good graces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

And the cluster fuck ensues with the mid card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

Fuck, does that mean Cesaro's injured.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

So The Man and the Hometown Hooker Hugger are taking on the Blonde Bombshells V2.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Stream for this crapping out, don't really care at this point anymore.


Watch the square enix E3 instead bruh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Watch the square enix E3 instead bruh.



Will be doing it soon, almost done with mandatory community service in watching and hour and thirty minutes of this crap.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2019)

Wanted to watch RAW but I had to go work out tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Wanted to watch RAW but I had to go work out tonight.


so in other words you're not wasting time


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 10, 2019)

Kairi and Asuka should storm the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will be doing it soon, almost done with mandatory community service in watching and hour and thirty minutes of this crap.


I'd almost wonder if you're a masochist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2019)

Yo Wtf


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2019)

Can Fat Wyatt just stop with all these pointless gimmicks and shit? He’s trying to hard and we all know that every single thing won’t mean shit since he’s going to job and will never win any major titles. 

Its just a total waste of time and his talents.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Strowman back on McMahon's good graces.



No link to Mox so can't be punished by proxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

Fyter Fest is gonna stream for free on Bleacher Report LIve  on June 29th


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

> , featuring fallout from   with vs. WWE Universal Champion  in the main event, drew an average of 2.125 million viewers, according to Showbuzz Daily. This is down from last week's 2.405 million viewers.
> 
> This is the lowest non-holiday RAW viewership in history. The only shows to draw lower numbers were the 2018 New Year's Eve and 2018 Christmas Eve taped episodes, which drew 1.968 million and 1.775 million viewers, respectively.
> 
> ...




I mean it was to be expected due to the Finals but damn that third hour drop was bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2019)

So much for Balor for everyone gimmick.  So dies Funhouse Finn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean it was to be expected due to the Finals but damn that third hour drop was bad.


Remember the 25 year anniversary episode.  Remember how good the ratings were?  Imagine if wwe tried to make a good show when they had all those extra eyeballs.

Vince has to go.  He is sinking the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2019)

I believe Roman is better than Seth.  And I never thought i would say that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I believe Roman is better than Seth.  And I never thought i would say that.




Seth is a great wrestler but his charisma and mic skills never been up to par.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

This video has more views than Raw had in ratings. Goddamn.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2019)

I roll my eyes everytime Corbin comes out. It just feels like they are remixing the same thing every week. Someone also compiled recent comments from wrestlers about it;


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2019)

The  fact nobody posted about Smackdown is damn depressing and hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)

Shane is dominating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The  fact nobody posted about Smackdown is damn depressing and hilarious



Nephew is visiting for the week so he wanted to watch Captain Marvel and decided to go with that idea instead of watching SD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2019)

What the fuck did Vince and "creative" do the Alister Black.   Holy shit, promos done in a dark room with him asking for people to pick a fight with him culminating to this, having some asshole open up a door so poor Alistar can froth at the mouth begging for a person to pick a fight with him.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 12, 2019)

Alexa's outfit last night


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The  fact nobody posted about Smackdown is damn depressing and hilarious


Tired of Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Tired of Shane


Shane is probably tired of Shane


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)

Tye Dillinger isn’t going to help aew.  He legitimately isn’t very good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2019)

I didn't watch smackdown yesterday but I'm gonna assume this was the highlight of the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2019)

How long before we get "The Door is Wide Open" shirt for Alister Black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2019)

Woods and Asuka doing the Monster Hunter Iceborn E3 Live event right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Woods and Asuka doing the Monster Hunter Iceborn E3 Live event right now.


The most Asuka has done recently


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)

Smackdown ratings stink.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2019)

Isn't stomping grounds just repeat city of super showdown? its no surprise especially with the current product.
super showdown sucked ass so who wants to pay for a ticket to go see that in the US?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2019)

Tacoma isn’t a great place for a PPV either.  The construction around the Tacoma Dome is a pain in the ass.  Even if WWE was hot right now I would be reluctant.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2019)

Another match added, though this one was certain and likely going to be a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2019)

I would be terrified of AEW.  They have Tye Dillinger now!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2019)

Only time Tye was on TV in WWE (excluding NXT) and the casual crowd cared unfortunately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Another match added, though this one was certain and likely going to be a good one.


In my city. Now I need to get tickets


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In my city. Now I need to get tickets



Just don't Jinx mox


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2019)

HHH suiting up once again to team up with the Club for a Japanese live event.     But honestly, enough of this. Teaming up with Styles, Anderson, and Gallows to face Corbin, McIntire, Lashley, and Joe for what.
t


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> HHH suiting up once again to team up with the Club for a Japanese live event.     But honestly, enough of this. Teaming up with Styles, Anderson, and Gallows to face Corbin, McIntire, Lashley, and Joe for what.
> t



Funny thing is Corbin, McIntyre and Joe are heavy Triple H guys.  He'd been better on the other side.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny thing is Corbin, McIntyre and Joe are heavy Triple H guys.  He'd been better on the other side.



True but The Club has more name recognition in Japan so he'll hitch his trailer on the more known talent and ride the wave of cheers there.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just don't Jinx mox



Fine I'll root for Vince Mcmahon's health


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2019)

Welp Truff in a box heading to the next RAW.  Kayfabee wise that box is going to smell like shit when he is let out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Truff in a box heading to the next RAW.  Kayfabee wise that box is going to smell like shit when he is let out.



He should be dead by now due to lack of water XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 13, 2019)

He can eat Lil Jimmy for nutrition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2019)

What's he gonna drink tho? his own pee?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2019)

Imagine having sex with these 3 all at the same time!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck did Vince and "creative" do the Alister Black.   Holy shit, promos done in a dark room with him asking for people to pick a fight with him culminating to this, having some asshole open up a door so poor Alistar can froth at the mouth begging for a person to pick a fight with him.



Some stupid ass friend should be fired for this


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Imagine having sex with these 3 all at the same time!


thick asian experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2019)

Looking flabby.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2019)

R Truth has been the mvp of wwe for at least two months tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> R Truth has been the mvp of wwe for at least two months tbh.



I think it's because Vince gives the guy more free reign on what he does.  Guy is a natural comedian and one of Vince's guys that he gets more leeway on what he does in a comedic way.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  did you get your ticket?   when I tried there was like 70k people on the line waiting , I screamed , got annoyed and rage quit
The reason it took 15 minutes to sell out was actually the queue , this shit was sold out immediately.
Also I love how this fat mark piece of shit jdfromny ( who isna wwe masoshist and his hating isnt even funny anymore) screams he is a fan but is also a scalpers who got ticket to exploit I mean sell them for more to his loyalist and is actually happy because it is selling well.
I officially hate smart mark, they are the worst Mark's out there. And they stink (heel turn )


PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck did Vince and "creative" do the Alister Black.   Holy shit, promos done in a dark room with him asking for people to pick a fight with him culminating to this, having some asshole open up a door so poor Alistar can froth at the mouth begging for a person to pick a fight with him.


That promo was so funny 


Rukia said:


> I would be terrified of AEW.  They have Tye Dillinger now!!!


 you know not everyone they buy is intended to be a main eventer and they need some midcarder/glorified jobbers right?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2019)

Of course.  I just feel like wrestler recruitment for AEW has been way slower than I expected.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

There isnt much talent left in the indy 
Even Moxley complained about hhh "stealing" the indies by recruiting everyone and their mom. Ans he actually let slip that it makes it hard for then


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2019)

There's a long line of mid card and main event talent waiting for their contracts to expire so they can hop to AEW. Not to mention the only person they really need to go head to head is Punk and it's likely he's already signed.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

Punk coming out at the end to blame Jericho for taking the spotlight and the girl from a young one like Page and dropping a pipebomb to end the show would be one of the most historical moment of the business  
But I erased any idea of punk to be able to fully enjoy the show. Their roster is full of very young and talented guys, maybe a guy even better than punk at being an entertainer is right there waiting to get the opportunity


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley  did you get your ticket?   when I tried there was like 70k people on the line waiting , I screamed , got annoyed and rage quit
> The reason it took 15 minutes to sell out was actually the queue , this shit was sold out immediately.
> Also I love how this fat mark piece of shit jdfromny ( who isna wwe masoshist and his hating isnt even funny anymore) screams he is a fan but is also a scalpers who got ticket to exploit I mean sell them for more to his loyalist and is actually happy because it is selling well.
> I officially hate smart mark, they are the worst Mark's out there. And they stink (heel turn )
> ...


couldn't get one


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> couldn't get one


I couldn't either. There were 70k people in line , we never had a chance  
As soon as I saw the two matches announced I knew the shitstorm was coming anyway


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I couldn't either. There were 70k people in line , we never had a chance
> As soon as I saw the two matches announced I knew the shitstorm was coming anyway


I'm pissed cause scalpers raised it from 30 bucks to 200

like motherfuckers I want to see my boy Jon and the Young Bucks, and Hangman Page and others.

Why you steal this from me?


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm pissed cause scalpers raised it from 30 bucks to 200
> 
> like motherfuckers I want to see my boy Jon and the Young Bucks, and Hangman Page and others.
> 
> Why you steal this from me?


Scalpers are normal , it's not the worst. The worst is that the scalpers are actually selling it VERY well so far. Why is it bad? It means the price wont decrease and that will encourage  them in the future. 
I am all for wrestling being hype and attracting those kind of interest but it also bring some of the shittiest practices that you would see in concerts and such. 
( but for some reason I think the guys are working on it. They already crushed the scalpers by releasing fyter fest tickets in a very special way, so it means they are against it.)


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think it's because Vince gives the guy more free reign on what he does.  Guy is a natural comedian and one of Vince's guys that he gets more leeway on what he does in a comedic way.



Lower down the card you are, the more freedom you have and the better you connect with the crowd...

If only there were someone who could allow it for the rest of the roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lower down the card you are, the more freedom you have and the better you connect with the crowd...
> 
> If only there were someone who could allow it for the rest of the roster.


That's not true at all, Truth just has a good relationship with Vince.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm pissed cause scalpers raised it from 30 bucks to 200
> 
> like motherfuckers I want to see my boy Jon and the Young Bucks, and Hangman Page and others.
> 
> Why you steal this from me?



If you’re a real Moxley fan then you shouldn’t be thinking twice spending $200 just to see him.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> If you’re a real Moxley fan then you shouldn’t be thinking twice spending $200 just to see him.


Or you can just go go one of the indy show where he is touring right now lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Or you can just go go one of the indy show where he is touring right now lol



Nah its just a waste of time if you’re just seeing him wrestling jobbers. Its got to be there at AEW!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> If you’re a real Moxley fan then you shouldn’t be thinking twice spending $200 just to see him.


You're right 

Now time to rob a bank


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2019)

Gonna be front row at RAW this Monday. Look for the Asian guy in an El Generico shirt that gets beat up by security for grabbing Lacey Evans’ ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2019)

*A Block*

Kazuchika Okada
Zack Sabre Jr.
Hiroshi Tanahashi
Kota Ibushi
EVIL
SANADA
Bad Luck Fale
Lance Archer
Will Ospreay
KENTA
*B Block*

Tetsuya Naito
Tomohiro Ishii
Juice Robinson
Toru Yano
Hirooki Goto
Jay White
Jeff Cobb
Shingo Takagi
Taichi
Jon Moxley

A Block looking stacked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> *A Block*
> 
> Kazuchika Okada
> Zack Sabre Jr.
> ...


No Suzuki though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Gonna be front row at RAW this Monday. Look for the Asian guy in an El Generico shirt that gets beat up by security for grabbing Lacey Evans’ ass.


*Noami's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2019)

Lol wow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

> A day after announcing the  for the 2019 G1 Climax Tournament, New Japan Pro Wrestling announced all of the bouts taking place. The announcement was made during night four of the Kizuna Road tour.
> 
> The tournament, which starts in Dallas, Texas, features a stacked card featuring  v. KENTA,  v. Hiroshi Tanahashi,  v. Lance Archer,  v.  and  v. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> ...




Okada vs Tanahashi  is gonna be amazing since the last time they faced off where Tanahashi passed the torch 



Moxley vs Naito


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Goddamn this thread is completely dead. Thanks a lot Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Going to watch to see whether or not Vince fucks up Wyatt's redebut tonight or over the course of a month. 

This is why I enjoy Toonami.  Gives me the break from WWE Monday and Tuesday.   

And Raw starts off with Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Is Seth Rollins a heel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Well that was short and sweet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Seth Rollins a heel?



No, it's the face has had enough cliche used in the past.... a lot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Miz tapped to Shane's Crotchmission, cred in the garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Why do they do this to Elias?  He’s actually really entertaining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Elias is everybody's bitch tonight I see.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why do they do this to Elias?  He’s actually really entertaining.



Crowd wants blood, Vince is desperate for ratings and Elias is the sacrificial lamb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Toonami pulled a Dean Ambrose Sat night by revealing Kakashi's face in a Boruto episode rather than saving it for the actual Shippuden filler episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Cesaro is freakishly strong but no prominent singles titles.... why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

This event is in LA.  If the show didn’t suck, I may have bought a ticket.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Seth Green in the front row.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

What the back told the talent not named Strowman; "Make Strowman look strong."


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Strowman doing nothing new.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I think Ricochet should just win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Welp logic a shit from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Doesn’t make Ricochet look like a great babyface though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Cesaro giving Braun the neutralizer is as impressive a power move as I have seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Doesn’t make Ricochet look like a great babyface though.



Vince's mindset, best let it bet rather than give yourself a headache trying to understand why.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Why does Joe have to be out there?  So he can attack someone after the match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricochet went from wrestling will ospreay to the miz 

That come up


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Why is Miz not a heel again yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

How the fuck does Ricochet reverse the Figure Four on a much larger and heavier Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

This has been a good match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice to see Ricochet recover from that knee injury, channeling his inner Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Bryan is better than Seth.  But he has to job to him tonight because no one buys into Seth right now. Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

guess I"ll watch Raw seeing as I already watched BTE earlier


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Are we still pretending that the man has momentum?  Is she going to cut the same promo she has cut for four months straight?

“I worked too hard.  I was in this gym and that gym.  Blah blah blah.”


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Well WWE embracing the Becky/Seth relationship.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well WWE embracing the Becky/Seth relationship.


That’s a mistake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are we still pretending that the man has momentum?  Is she going to cut the same promo she has cut for four months straight?
> 
> “I worked too hard.  I was in this gym and that gym.  Blah blah blah.”


Yeah I love Becky but it's gotten stale. Then again who isn't repeating the same script over and over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Evan's need to drop that gimmick now and go full Marine, shit the crowd will love her and drop Becky for her.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m barely watching the project.  And I have seen these two promo back and forth a half dozen times.  And the content is never different.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

god Charlotte 2.0 is already making me regret tuning in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

So Becky losing Sunday then.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I liked watching Lacey go through the ropes.  That’s about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

oh god Shane Mcmahon is gonna take up even more from the roster.


Also to see LA be so fucking dead is brutal.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Becky losing Sunday then.


WWE doesn’t know how to book babyface champions.  The show is always better when heels have the belts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Holy shit, a Viking Raiders sighting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, a Viking Raiders sighting.


What an EXPERIENCE this will be


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Get the belt off of Seth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

least DB is getting a reaction but goddamn is it gonna be work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

DB, Elias, Lacey going through the ropes.


Those are the positives so far tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Raiders vs Jobbers, who cares.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> DB, Elias, Lacey going through the ropes.
> 
> 
> Those are the positives so far tonight.


Two out of three I agree. Lacey is probably as bad as Charlotte charisma and mic wise. Like she's utter garbage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Imagine if the Jobber had won the belt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Jobbers the lot of them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Two out of three I agree. Lacey is probably as bad as Charlotte charisma and mic wise. Like she's utter garbage.


I just thought her legs looked really nice.  The segment was bad.  But maybe it was kind of worth it for those three seconds?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I just thought her legs looked really nice.  The segment was bad.  But maybe it was kind of worth it for those three seconds?


If it was a one time thing I'd get you but those legs will get as repetitive as the script lines


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If it was a one time thing I'd get you but those legs will get as repetitive as the script lines


I haven’t watched in a while.  So it was fresh for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Lol the audio is fucked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t watched in a while.  So it was fresh for me.


Well then enjoy


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Terrible segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

THERE'S NO FUCKING REACTIONS VINCE!!! 

NONE!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Welp Slater gets to collect a paycheck for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Terrible segment.


That segment was based on real life.  Laughing at some superstar that asked for more money.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I don’t know why Baron Corbin gets so much tv time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Seth is just an asshole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

At least EC3 got to collect a paycheck for tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

The Wildcard rule may actually work IF IT WASN'T THE SAME DAMN PEOPLE EVERY WEEK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Crowd legit gives no shits about anything on Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

And for some reason New Day out for tonight but who gives a fuck anymore with this company.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

These guys aren’t even wild cards and they show up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

At least EC3 gets to do something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Another 6 Man Tag Match I cba


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

And that's EC3's career now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

just no sell it EC3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And that's EC3's career now.


Murdered  because of a petty man's intentions of burying another wrestler 

The crowd are also at fault for this


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> just no sell it EC3


I know.  Why did he play along with that segment?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I know.  Why did he play along with that segment?


Cause maybe he's still hopeful for a push


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

AJ giving pep talks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Has AJ even done anything meaningful on Raw?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Has AJ even done anything meaningful on Raw?


He beat up John Cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

dammit it's a 2 out of three falls tag match meaning they're taking up the entire second half of the show


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He beat up John Cena


I meant since the shakeup.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

At least they have a pretty good main event tonight.


Show not even halfway over though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit it's a 2 out of three falls tag match meaning they're taking up the entire second half of the show



I'd rather watch the Narudo Power Hour than subject to this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'd rather watch the Narudo Power Hour than subject to this.



Yeah this is WWE legitimately becoming WCW in it's dying days.


If NJPW, ROH, Impact, AEW, etc strike now, they can start taking away the fans that WWE don't care about no more


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit it's a 2 out of three falls tag match meaning they're taking up the entire second half of the show


Terrible news.  They really like to milk Owens, Zayn, and the New Day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Terrible news.  They really like to milk Owens, Zayn, and the New Day.



Yeah those guys are channel changers


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

They become that way when they have 100 televised matches every year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They become that way when they have 100 televised matches every year.


doesn't change the fact that they can't do that anymore. FOX gave them a goal and it looks like they won't be able to come close to it.


Plus NJPW is dipping it's toes in US soil and AEW is starting to bring back old fans of wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

> Two matches are now being advertised for the 2019  Clash of Champions pay-per-view:
> 
> * WWE Champion  vs. Dolph Ziggler
> 
> * RAW Women's Champion  vs. Lacey Evans


that PPV is two months away!

These feuds will still be going on???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Well my enthusiasm is pretty much gone so I really didn't care for this match.   And now we are treated with a Bliss/Cross segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I think Cross and Bliss partnership is one of the few storylines they seem to be putting effort into.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well my enthusiasm is pretty much gone so I really didn't care for this match.   And now we are treated with a Bliss/Cross segment.



I mean you can be enthusiastic to change the channel


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I was taking a shit.  Did I hear right?  That women’s match is a tables match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Cross and Bliss partnership is one of the few storylines they seem to be putting effort into.



The fact that Cross  has lost what got her popular is damning of how they didn't get her or Insanity. So now she's the new Mickie, Dana, etc of being Bliss's lackey.

Boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Lesner probably at home watching something worthwhile than this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I hope Paul is right.  Rollins is sinking the company.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Why is Seth an asshole tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2019)

Well Young got to collect a paycheck tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Seth beating someone with a chair doesn’t make him come off as a cool edgy character.  He can’t pull it off.  Sorry.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

This presentation makes me think this is the last match for Gallows and Anderson.

Did they sign extensions?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Heel Styles + Anderson and Gallows >>>


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Booooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Michael Cole is a liar.  He said the fans were on their feet for Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Oh no.  Roman has a mic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Shane trash but enjoying Reigns rn ngl


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I won’t ever be a Bayley fan.  But Stomping Grounds is a must win match for her.  She can’t afford to lose that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Sorta changed it . I just can't take the whole show. Rather watch Ghostbusters 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Makes you sad that the nba season is over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Makes you sad that the nba season is over.


Nope glad Toronto won 



I'll probably just watch them ruin Bray though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I’m disappointed Bayley is out there.  I actually thought a title change was a possibility.  Instead the obvious distraction finish is coming up.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Makes you sad that the nba season is over.



Same thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

I am glad though that the Raptors won.  If not Milwaukee.  I’m fine with Toronto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Bayley is heel? Alexa is face?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Bayley is heel? Alexa is face?


I don’t know.  I just feel like they don’t know how to book babyfaces.  And they don’t remember or care to remember weekly booking decisions.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Bad show tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Same thought.


Who's your team?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know.  I just feel like they don’t know how to book babyfaces.  And they don’t remember or care to remember weekly booking decisions.



Or maybe they want to pull the trigger on heel Bayley but are scared of the backlash


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Bryan really carried the match just to lose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan really carried the match just to lose


So no Bray?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2019)

Well of course.  I didn’t see the match.  But Seth was obviously winning.  He’s the champion and they are doing something with him and Brock long term.  It doesn’t work if Seth is weak or isn’t credible.

But everyone knows Bryan is better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cesaro is freakishly strong but no prominent singles titles.... why?


He has an accent....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2019)

How was the show live @Ghost_of_Gashir


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well of course.  I didn’t see the match.  But Seth was obviously winning.  He’s the champion and they are doing something with him and Brock long term.  It doesn’t work if Seth is weak or isn’t credible.
> 
> But everyone knows Bryan is better.


This is one of the few times I'd have had a screwy finish. Corbin attacking Seth with a chair but they already blew their screwy finish quota for that match earlier.
Meh either way it was a good match. Rollins is good in ring and Bryan is one of the GOATs in ring so no doubt of its quality. Honestly they should be given a PPV match sometime.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2019)

THE only people who deserves to be WWE/UC champ right now are Heel Finn Balor and Heel AJ Styles. 

They need to do The Club thing and win all the fucking belts. Let Shane McMahon control the strings and let it be like The Corporation 3.0

Fuck Seth, fuck Koon Kingston and fuck Baron Corbin


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

The champions in wwe are terrible right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> THE only people who deserves to be WWE/UC champ right now are Heel Finn Balor and Heel AJ Styles.
> 
> They need to do The Club thing and win all the fucking belts. Let Shane McMahon control the strings and let it be like The Corporation 3.0
> 
> Fuck Seth, fuck Koon Kingston and fuck Baron Corbin


They missed their wave with "the club" thing. They effectively neutralized the real Bullet Club by hoarding talent. The best thing we can hope for in regards to Finn is a solid fued and a few good in-ring performances.  

Also, heel styles might feel fresh with it being WWE or whatever but AJ has never been a great heel. His BC run was ok at best, but good heel work consists of a strong promo, something AJ is not capable of.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How was the show live @Ghost_of_Gashir


he can't get to you, they detained him for grabbing lacey's butt.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I want Brock to cash in.  The sooner the belt comes off of Seth, the better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want Brock to cash in.  The sooner the belt comes off of Seth, the better.


My initial reaction was to dislikr or disagree but you're probably right. The optimist in me says the Universal title and Seth both deserve a shot to get over, but the realist in me thinks Seth is the antithesis of a draw.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cesaro is freakishly strong but no prominent singles titles.... why?



You only get titles if

American
Canadian 
If lucky Irish
Or Mexican if Vince wants to expand.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want Brock to cash in.  The sooner the belt comes off of Seth, the better.


Brock is cashing in on Kofi IMO. They've played up him cashing in on Seth too much IMO so they'll go for that swerve plus Fox and SD. I think Seth will drop to Drew at Summerslam in partial thanks to a cash-in distraction from Brock if they keep him with the briefcase for that long.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You only get titles if
> 
> American
> Canadian
> ...





Being wrong is an understatement.

You get automatic titles if you have:

Long black/blonde hair
If you are Samoan
If you kiss Vince’s ass and become a yes man


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They missed their wave with "the club" thing. They effectively neutralized the real Bullet Club by hoarding talent. The best thing we can hope for in regards to Finn is a solid fued and a few good in-ring performances.
> 
> Also, heel styles might feel fresh with it being WWE or whatever but AJ has never been a great heel. His BC run was ok at best, but good heel work consists of a strong promo, something AJ is not capable of.



Right. Because WWE so petty and stupid this way.

The Club can have a great long term feud with Undisputed Era. We need some of that old school faction vs faction shit. It hasn’t been done correctly in ages! Ffs!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Scarlett is a big loss for impact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> he can't get to you, they detained him for grabbing lacey's butt.


but it was a mexican who did it 




*Spoiler*: __ 



be right back trying to get a lawyer to defend me


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 18, 2019)

AEW has blocked NJPW from using Jon Moxley at G1.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I’m thinking about watching the ppv this weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> AEW has blocked NJPW from using Jon Moxley at G1.



No it's that he's not allowed to be in Dallas for day 1 of G1.  

He's still part of the rest of G1 in Japan.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 18, 2019)

Why are people even getting mad at this move by AEW? Did they really expect aew to be a birch and let their talent runs show in the us , that will be on TV and be happy with it?! Wtf with fans? 
I told people this ideology that they are letting their top guys run everywhere is stupid. Moxley is still doing the G1 in Japan, dont see the issue


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I know that new day is popular.  But the tv fans don’t want them right now.  They had a big spot on Raw last night!  Too much of these clowns!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

New Day keeps the show fresh???


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Need to get the belt off of Kofi.  But Dolph isn’t the right guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Legit fell asleep at the tail end of Raw so missed what went on.

Anyway tuning in to SD just to have Ziggler in a match with Wood and him still screaming "it should have been me" at a promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I can’t believe New day is about to eat up a 1/4 of the show.  A new low for WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias 

Kofi is a B player.  And his facial expressions stink.  I was onboard for him to be a transitional champion.  But the time has passed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Hmm, Ziggy Pop wins with a super kick.   Well he'll put up a good match to watch but will probably go back to doing stand up comedy at the end of this feud.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Cruel and usual punishment to subject us to a taped Seth Rollins promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

These are the worst two championship matches wwe has given us at a major PPV in an incredibly long time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Welp jobbers showing up for a paycheck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2019)

I have been enjoying watching R-Truth segments.....on youtube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Well that was a lengthy commercial break that I made a P&J and now am back to watch the Bliss/Bayler interview.  And Bliss going off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

And WWE Degrassi continues.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Bliss is a great talker.  She can turn drivel into something of substance; most on this roster can’t do that.  But Bayley needs to win to maintain some semblance of credibility.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss is a great talker.  She can turn drivel into something of substance; most on this roster can’t do that.  But Bayley needs to win to maintain some semblance of credibility.



Umm, doesn't Bliss have a huge win record against Bayley.   Plus that kendo on a pole match really killed any credibility for Bayley when she went against Bliss that time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Crews chasing Almas for some reason and some idiot in the background taking notes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Fuck sakes, DB have mercy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Babyfaces in wwe can’t win promo battles so they always throw the first punch now.  Bad segment for Bayley. Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

DB shitting on the move sets of Heavy Machinery.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Daniel Bryan is very entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, DB have mercy.


Bryan is great


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Seth Rollins is still an asshole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> DB shitting on the move sets of Heavy Machinery.


What's so great is how simple yet effective it is. He respects their strength but rants about their extra theatrics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

LMAO about KO and Sami telling Shane it's wrong to brutalize someone from behind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Continuity a shit, KO and Sami should be mauling Shane despite everyone there being heels.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Sami and KO probably losing another main event.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Continuity a shit, KO and Sami should be mauling Shane despite everyone there being heels.


Tbf they did have Shane basically brush their complaints off but yeah Kami shouldn't even be going to him in the first place


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I hope Seth gets cashed in on.  I’m tired of his asshole antics.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Are they going to humiliate Elias again?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hope Seth gets cashed in on.  I’m tired of his asshole antics.


Just waiting to see Drew beat him clean. I need it to happen soon.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Need to get the belt off of Kofi.  But Dolph isn’t the right guy.


IT SHOULD HAVE BEEEEENNNN MEEEEEE


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Where is Smackdown tonight?  Ontario?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Also why is Miz still a Face? Man had so much momentum before his Face turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Also why is Miz a Face? Man had so much momentum before his Face turn


It’s time to turn him heel again.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Miz going off.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Miz going off.


Do you think it should have been ziggler tho?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

R Truth randomly appears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Welp the reformation of Awesome Truth...... didn't they run rampage during their run that caused guys like Big Show and Mark Henry to show fear.  They got HHH replaced via no vote of confidence because the entire locker room feared them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

The fuck is this segment...... why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Wait, Elias hurt on the heel team...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this segment...... why.


Paige with Asuka and Kairi is not working.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this segment...... why.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Again, Elias hurt.... isn't that a baby face ploy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Stop calling him the Scottish Psychopath!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I like the finish.  99% of people would have expected the Miz to at least eliminate Elias.  And he didn’t.  Well done pulling off that surprise.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2019)

Lmao wasn't there a backstage brawl on Raw too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2019)

Enjoying "RAW" guys ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

What time of twilight zone match was this.   I know Drew and Elias are heels but Elias was playing hurt ala face and pretty much kick out of pin attempts like a hurt face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enjoying "RAW" guys ?



I think somebody in management got some notes mixed up and we ares seeing roles switched around here.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Seth and Kofi discussing the chair is stupid asf.  Jesus.  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think somebody in management got some notes mixed up and we ares seeing roles switched around here.



Nah more like Vince forgot what he did yesterday so he'll do it again today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Ember Moon vs Sonya Deville in the next couple of weeks.  Yawn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Isn’t this the same firefly episode from last night?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Is Bray cleared to wrestle?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

The Joys of Stockholm Syndrome is what I'm getting from this Firefly episode.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2019)

"Let's follow essentially a replay of Firefly with Truth losing the belt."


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Spud finally wins it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Spud finally wins it



Good, it'll minutely erase the memory of getting pinned by a two year old.... minutely I say.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> "Let's follow essentially a replay of Firefly with Truth losing the belt."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

They really let Sami and KO get swept.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They really let Sami and KO get swept.


The wild card rule isn’t working out for some of these guys.  They just lose twice a week now!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The wild card rule isn’t working out for some of these guys.  They just lose twice a week now!


Where the fuck are Balor, Ali, Murphy, Naka, Rusev, etc...
Why aren't Almas and Black wrestling?
Wildcard rule is just an excuse to oversaturate both shows with the same 10 people in slightly varying match combinations.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Apparently the Dark Match for SD was Ali vs. Murphy.
But instead of that making TV we get to see RAW rematch #20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Where the fuck is Balor, Ali, Murphy, etc...
> Why aren't Almas and Black wrestling?
> Wildcard rule is just an excuse to oversaturate both shows with the same 10 people in slightly varying match combinations.


I feel like some of these guys are sitting out so they will feel fresh when Smackdown debuts on Fox.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Bliss and Cross the most interesting thing wwe is doing right now tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss and Cross the most interesting thing wwe is doing right now tbh.


Them, 24/7 Title, Funhouse Fireflies and surprisingly for me Bryan and Rowan vs. Heavy Machinery the main interesting things in WWE for me rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel like some of these guys are sitting out so they will feel fresh when Smackdown debuts on Fox.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I laugh about the 24/7 title stuff.  And it only takes up like 5 minutes.  So I think even the most jaded fans should be able to acknowledge that there is some value there.

I like what Bray is doing.  but he needs to actually wrestle a match now!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

I don’t know if I have watched a PPV all year.  But I am planning on tuning in on Sunday.  It’s a really bad card.  So it might be kind of fun to grade it out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2019)

Every tee has to remind us that she’s gay.  That’s easier than giving her an actual character.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2019)

I hope @Ghost_of_Gashir hears about the Bayley/Bliss segment.  He will appreciate that Bayley got called out for being a bully in NXT.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s time to turn him heel again.




I also don't get Shane as a heel tbh. Might be just me lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I also don't get Shane as a heel tbh. Might be just me lol.


I don’t get Shane as a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2019)

That was such a lazy mailed in version of Smackdown last night guys.  The show started with the New Day and ended with Owens and Zayn.  All five men were major players on Raw!!!

I can’t think of a lazier way to fill up two hours!

Wow!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Every tee has to remind us that she’s gay.  That’s easier than giving her an actual character.


Does she even get singles matches? i never see her wrestle 1v1s.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Does she even get singles matches? i never see her wrestle 1v1s.



Talent don’t want her to wrestle and botch a move and perma injure someone


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2019)

I don’t think Sonya has ever wrestled a singles match at a PPV.  So no meaningful singles matches.

Maybe she wrestled Naomi on a ppv pre-show or something?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That was such a lazy mailed in version of Smackdown last night guys.  The show started with the New Day and ended with Owens and Zayn.  All five men were major players on Raw!!!
> 
> I can’t think of a lazier way to fill up two hours!
> 
> Wow!!



And it probably was thrown together last minute because of Vince. I don't get how they aren't concerned about FOX watching this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gibbs ! You have aged well......the WWE.......well......enjoy this day.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2019)

Lars is out the rest of the year.  Lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lars is out the rest of the year.  Lmao.


Is it sad that I didn't even notice his absence?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it sad that I didn't even notice his absence?


He didn’t beat up Lucha House Party this week!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How was the show live @Ghost_of_Gashir



I was near the ring, so it was really good. The fact it was actually a decent RAW for once really helped. R-Truth and Carmella were like five feet away from me when they were sitting in the crowd. 

The funny thing is that during commercial breaks, they'll randomly have people come out and cut promos. So you have like Mojo Rawley, Sarah Logan, Lucha House Party and other people that weren't on the show coming out and talking. 

Dana Brooke wrestled a dark match with Sarah Logan and her head exploded when she got kicked face first into a guardrail like one minute into the match. Blood everywhere. 

Then Roode and Cedric had to come out and kill time and wrestled like a 15 minute match in their place that was just as good as the Rollins/Bryan match. Wild. 

Lacey Evans probably lurks this forum, cause she never got near the guardrails.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hope @Ghost_of_Gashir hears about the Bayley/Bliss segment.  He will appreciate that Bayley got called out for being a bully in NXT.



Everyone booed Bayley when I went to RAW. Alexa is definitely seen as the face in the feud. They also cheered huge when Nikki Cross said Bayley was a fake and she was going to be in Alexa's corner to see her win the title from her. Warms my heart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2019)

As a big a jerk as he can be he's right. We all nag about WWE but we still watch


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Talent don’t want her to wrestle and botch a move and perma injure someone





Rukia said:


> I don’t think Sonya has ever wrestled a singles match at a PPV.  So no meaningful singles matches.
> 
> Maybe she wrestled Naomi on a ppv pre-show or something?


Wait why the hell is she on the main roster then if she can't even have a one on one without killing someone?!?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it sad that I didn't even notice his absence?


whats more sad is bodybuilder assholes from the forum he originated from predicted his role in the company years in advance.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2019)

LOL at the random guy trying to wash the drink off Mickie's chest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2019)

King Maxel just won the 24/7 title


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 21, 2019)

24/7 Championship carrying WWE atm.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As a big a jerk as he can be he's right. We all nag about WWE but we still watch



He's right.

Problem is people won't listen because people aren't like that.  They'll go to forums of what they used to love, shit post and try to get others to hate it in a "Stop enjoying what I hate!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

Evangelion on Netflix!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Evangelion on Netflix!



How is the dub?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's right.
> 
> Problem is people won't listen because people aren't like that.  They'll go to forums of what they used to love, shit post and try to get others to hate it in a "Stop enjoying what I hate!"


I'll say its cause of WWE that I got to hang out with some cool, funny people in here. The idea I worry is this place will die if we all drop E. The only way this place will be active is when AEW goes live in October.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

I always remember Evangelion having one of the best dubs around.  Not quite Cowboy Bebop level; but close.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

I can’t believe that Graves would do this to his ex-wife!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I can’t believe that Graves would do this to his ex-wife!



Divorce must have been that nasty for him to go out and do this.



Rukia said:


> I always remember Evangelion having one of the best dubs around.  Not quite Cowboy Bebop level; but close.



The secondary characters and minor mains are fine, I find problems with Shinji and Asuka though.  Both sound a bit off.

Also for Netflix not able to get the rights to "Fly me to the moon" ED.  Fuck sakes, you guys are now the Sentai Filmworks of licensing OPs and EDs.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

Netflix episodes are either not dubbed.  Or there is a dual language option.  (I started watching and I am getting Japanese language.)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Netflix episodes are either not dubbed.  Or there is a dual language option.  (I started watching and I am getting Japanese language.)



Hmm, you can set it to the English dub by switching it at the options for the series on Language and Text.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll say its cause of WWE that I got to hang out with some cool, funny people in here. The idea I worry is this place will die if we all drop E. The only way this place will be active is when AEW goes live in October.


Please, this subsection of the forum survived the Cena era and the Roman era, We'll survive to see the full on AEW-WWE war.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Please, this subsection of the forum survived the Cena era and the Roman era, We'll survive to see the full on AEW-WWE war.



True . 

But we lost @teddy, @SoulTaker , @Suzumbachi (although that's on me ) , and @The Juice Man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2019)

So anyone going to be watching Shiting Stomping Grounds Sunday.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True .
> 
> But we lost @teddy, @SoulTaker , @Suzumbachi (although that's on me ) , and @The Juice Man



Casualties are inevitable in struggles unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to be watching Shiting Stomping Grounds Sunday.


I’m thinking about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

Imagine having a fun tag team like Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross.  And imagine instead choosing the Iconics to be the tag team champions.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2019)

I'll watch SG. I always look forward to WWE PPVs outperforming expectations. Although, that sort of optimism came back to bite me in the ass after battleground 17'.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

Usually the performers overachieve.  Sometimes they don’t.

Unfortunately, even if it is *****.  I’m not sure I will care about Ziggler/Kofi.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2019)

And I definitely won’t care about Seth/Corbin.  They suck!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Casualties are inevitable in struggles unfortunately.


Sadly it's true. Well hoping for a good summer of PPVs at least.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

What an awful card.

One of the worst matches in the last two years was Bayley vs Alexa from Extreme Rules.  And those two locking horns again is really one of the best things on the card.

Maybe Joe/Ricochet will be good.  But I feel like their styles don’t go together.  I’m hoping to be wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

I hope for Ricochet’s sake his rumored sex tape is a fake.  Because it sounds pretty embarrassing.


----------



## pat pat (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hope for Ricochet’s sake his rumored sex tape is a fake.  Because it sounds pretty embarrassing.


True or false 4chan already made it a meme....: 


Nemesis said:


> He's right.
> 
> Problem is people won't listen because people aren't like that.  They'll go to forums of what they used to love, shit post and try to get others to hate it in a "Stop enjoying what I hate!"


This 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'll watch SG. I always look forward to WWE PPVs outperforming expectations. Although, that sort of optimism came back to bite me in the ass after battleground 17'.


 you are a man of faith, respect to that.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2019)

@PlacidSanity Not a fan of the big matches but I might tune in for a lil bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

My predictions:

Rollins
Kofi
Bayley
Roman Reigns
Samoa Joe
Bryan and Rowan
Owens and Zayn
Becky Lynch
Tony Nese


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Thank goodness for Toonami tonight.   Keeps me sane with the product WWE is putting out currently.  Might watch the PPV if my nephew doesn't want to watch it first.  

@Jon Moxley 
mYou on for Toonami tonight.  Last night of HxH before it's run ends and mercifully is taken off the tail end of the block.  Amazed how when the series started it got a prime time slot but ended up near the end of the block schedule.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Toonami is still on?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Toonami?  I don’t know that it has the value that it used to.  We can watch subbed anime almost immediately after it airs now.  That wasn’t the case in the 90’s obviously.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Toonami is still on?



Came back on 2012 and was one of the starting posters that keep that thread going from then.  Still keep up with the block because they aired some favorites and some questionable series there as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Toonami?  I don’t know that it has the value that it used to.  We can watch subbed anime almost immediately after it airs now.  That wasn’t the case in the 90’s obviously.



Believe it or not William Street made a deal with Crunchyroll on airing some upcoming series in the near future.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Hopefully they aren’t airing Inuyasha anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully they aren’t airing Inuyasha anymore.



That series ended it's run a while ago.  As of current here are little to no repeats anymore and mostly focusing on getting newer series to air.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

I’m not really watching any anime right now.  The current shows don’t interest me that much.  Even Shield Hero is pretty boring imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank goodness for Toonami tonight.   Keeps me sane with the product WWE is putting out currently.  Might watch the PPV if my nephew doesn't want to watch it first.
> 
> @Jon Moxley
> mYou on for Toonami tonight.  Last night of HxH before it's run ends and mercifully is taken off the tail end of the block.  Amazed how when the series started it got a prime time slot but ended up near the end of the block schedule.



As Punk said you have  Stockhold Syndrome 


I guess they realized the series was never going to end cause of the manga 


don't worry next Saturday you'll have to choose between Toonami and Fyter Fest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m not really watching any anime right now.  The current shows don’t interest me that much.  Even Shield Hero is pretty boring imo.



I tend to be a bit choosy on what I watch.  In technicality one of the reasons I built up a moderate collection of anime series from the past is because if I feel nostalgic I can pup a DVD into the BD player to watch and plenty of the series I have are not found on any of legit streaming sites.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As Punk said you have  Stockhold Syndrome
> 
> 
> I guess they realized the series was never going to end cause of the manga
> ...



Punk married Jay Lethal's seconds so I take what Punk says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

TV shows I need to finish:

Jessica Jones Season 3
The Society
Cloak and Dagger
New season Black Mirror

Movies:

Bumblebee
Extremely Wicked Shockingly Evil and Vile

Hoping to be caught up in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Punk married Jay Lethal's seconds so I take what Punk says with a grain of salt.



Isn't that being a lolicon then? 


also yeah I might miss a bit of Toonami. Besides Moxley vs Janela , I'm looking forward to Lucha bros and Laredo kidd vs Omega and the young bucks.

Also MFJ vs Havoc vs Jungle Boy vs Page will be neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> TV shows I need to finish:
> 
> Jessica Jones Season 3
> The Society
> ...



Hmm, have yet to watch Bumblebee despite being a Transformers fan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Hearing Netflix's NGE is getting some flak.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Who knows?  The original translation implied that the 4th child was gay and interested in Shinji romantically.  The Netflix translation doesn’t imply that. And people are mad.

:shrug


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who knows?  The original translation implied that the 4th child was gay and interested in Shinji romantically.  The Netflix translation doesn’t imply that. And people are mad.
> 
> :shrug



it's not only that, it's that the variations of the ED have been taken out because Netflix won't put up the cash to get "Fly Me to the Moon"  

Thank God for my Platinum thin pack and my acquisition of Death/Rebirht.  Need to get EoE though and will probably now have to pay a fucking premium on the second hand market to get it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

Not a big deal to me.  I still own Evangelion on dvd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

I watched the first episode on Netflix.  I intend to watch more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not a big deal to me.  I still own Evangelion on dvd.



Hold on to your collection and make sure those disc are in working order.  I have a feeling ADV NGE will be going for large premiums if you have to find replacements for any of those disc.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2019)

I swear I just saw Tenille Dashwood at Universal Studios Citywalk!


----------



## pat pat (Jun 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Not a big deal to me.  I still own Evangelion on dvd.


 this


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hold on to your collection and make sure those disc are in working order.  I have a feeling ADV NGE will be going for large premiums if you have to find replacements for any of those disc.


You mean all this time they haven't?!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2019)

Rollins threatening more potential referees with the steel chair.

Seth isn’t Steve Austin!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2019)

Jericho should spend more time in the gym.  And less time being a smug asshole on Twitter.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho should spend more time in the gym.  And less time being a smug asshole on Twitter.



Realest thing you ever said if I'm being honest.

Like, I like the guy, but bruh.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2019)

That said, Seth's statement *is* a little laughable.

Company guy through and through, that one. Which is understandable; dude been eatin' ever since he was brought up. Still, it's a little irksome seeing him bs the way he sometimes does.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Aww Seth .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2019)

I do hope Brock cashes in tonight.  Getting that belt off of Seth is essential.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 23, 2019)

Shit, I didn't know Stomping Grounds was a PPV.

I though it was a network special.

As you can see, I haven't been watching WWE for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> You mean all this time they haven't?!



The DVDs have been a bit expensive on the second hand market for quite some time, it's just now the asking price for them will be absurd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Well Crapping Grounds: Wiping Asses and Washing Hands is in a few hours, just curious to see if anyone will be trying to watch this fly by night PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Shit, I didn't know Stomping Grounds was a PPV.
> 
> I though it was a network special.
> 
> As you can see, I haven't been watching WWE for a while.



From the stuff I've heard you ain't missing much.
Heck, I don't even mean that in an "it's terrible" sense (though it is). I mean literally so much nothing is happening that it's hard to remember who even has any of the belts or who's feuding with who.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The DVDs have been a bit expensive on the second hand market for quite some time, it's just now the asking price for them will be absurd.


ah I looked up the prices and I could have swore they went for much more than what I'm seeing now. I better jump on one of the old sets before they do shoot up in price.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Crapping Grounds: Wiping Asses and Washing Hands is in a few hours, just curious to see if anyone will be trying to watch this fly by night PPV.



You will cause you're a goddamn masochist


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Shit, I didn't know Stomping Grounds was a PPV.
> 
> I though it was a network special.
> 
> As you can see, I haven't been watching WWE for a while.



You haven't been missing much.

KO, EC3 , Sami , etc all missused


Plus this PPV is just a Saudi Show rewind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

> As noted earlier, via Wrestling Observer Radio,  reportedly held a meeting last week at  TV and told everyone that there will be no more wrestling during commercial breaks. It was noted that apparently you can have a match that goes through the commercial break, but there can't be any actual wrestling during the break. This would explain why they had several 2 of 3 Falls matches on RAW and SmackDown last week.
> 
> In an update,  reported that the edict was announced last Monday during the usual pre-RAW production meeting. The idea is that legitimate sports don't play during their breaks, so WWE is adjusting their match presentation.
> 
> This new rule led to the 2 of 3 Falls matches and other ideas to pause the matches, and then resume after the commercial breaks. Pollock and Dave Meltzer both pointed to how it will b a challenge to come up with organic ideas to pause the matches, especially during RAW due to the multiple segment matches for the three-hour format. This will likely make the product harder to watch for fans on TV, and in the arenas.




If this is true then............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm kinda surprised Vince waited till now to do this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

The pacing of Raw is gonna get even worse than it already is. I can't imagine having people wanting to go live to see them pause over every commercial


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2019)

Can someone loan me a ticket to see Stomping Grounds live? 

I will literally take a shit on my seat and go home laughing


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

Bayley wouldn't have 'peaked' in NXT if Vince and his main roster room of writers didn't fail her so miserably.

And I will die on this sword because Bayley was a lot more investing in NXT in the hands of superior bookers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley wouldn't have 'peaked' in NXT if Vince and his main roster room of writers didn't fail her so miserably.
> 
> And I will die on this sword because Bayley was a lot more investing in NXT in the hands of superior bookers.



 I feel bad for her because of that.  I recall she was suppose to be the female equivalent of John Cena in possible merch sales but ended up becoming the second coming of Zack Ryder thanks to Vince and his preferences.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2019)

I'd rather see Seth vs Corbin rather than Roman vs drew


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'd rather see Seth vs Corbin rather than Roman vs drew


What the fuck...?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel bad for her because of that.  I recall she was suppose to be the female equivalent of John Cena in possible merch sales but ended up becoming the second coming of Zack Ryder thanks to Vince and his preferences.


yea it was kinda possible too had they stuck with using her how she was used in NXT. but vince wanted to make her into a luckless loser for some sick reason.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> What the fuck...?


Seth vs Corbin Gonna be the beytrr match tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

So Becky starting off the "PPV"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Wow match starts off with finger pointing and hand slapping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Bayley wouldn't have 'peaked' in NXT if Vince and his main roster room of writers didn't fail her so miserably.
> 
> And I will die on this sword because Bayley was a lot more investing in NXT in the hands of superior bookers.


I took a look back at her NXT stuff and while I still don't like her gimmick she was more crisp as a wrestler and she wasn't as girly as she is now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow match starts off with finger pointing and hand slapping.


I actually forgot it was on


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Well Lynch wins so hopefully this ends the feud for the time being but I'm guessing this goes all the way to SummerSlam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Lynch wins so hopefully this ends the feud for the time being but I'm guessing this goes all the way to SummerSlam.


Nah I think Vince has soured on her. She's getting no reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Brocko Lesner should have come out and F5'd Becky as WWE has acknowledge Rollins and Lynch as a couple on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brocko Lesner should have come out and F5'd Becky as WWE has acknowledge Rollins and Lynch as a couple on commentary.



No u


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No u



Hey it's not my fault Vince is grabbing at straws and flinging shit on the wall to see what draws to garner more viewers for shows on the decline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

decided to tune into this PPV cause there's nothing on and  I already don't understand why Owens and Sami couldn't get the win over the New Day with their early assault .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey it's not my fault Vince is grabbing at straws and flinging shit on the wall to see what draws to garner more viewers for shows on the decline.



True but Becky is associated with Seth who's associated with Ambrose.

He'll sandbag her


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> decided to tune into this PPV cause there's nothing on and  I already don't understand why Owens and Sami couldn't get the win over the New Day with their early assault .



Logic a shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

The standards of WWE fans are so low anything decent is getting holy shit chants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

KO's stunner finally getting made to look strong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Canadians win.   But why the hell were both teams killing themselves on an In Your House quality PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

"Let's get the hell outta here!"  KO take me with you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Let's get the hell outta here!"  KO take me with you.




It's such good shit though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

NIce win for Ricochet. 

Hopefully it means Joe's going after the Universal title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Holy shit, Ricochet won.  Also a very solid match that picked up at the end.  Ricochet making Joe's move set look savage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NIce win for Ricochet.
> 
> Hopefully it means Joe's going after the Universal title



I'm guessing Vince thinks Joe is injury prone so probably in high mid card/low high card stuff for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

I actually am ok with that type of segment now and then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

well then hometown cheering for the heel . This isn't gonna work with babyface Heavy Machinery


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Vince thinks Joe is injury prone so probably in high mid card/low high card stuff for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Seriously if Heavy Machinery was gonna get the win, this place ain't it chief .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Im out. Already got tired of this PPV good luck Plad


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Vince thinks Joe is injury prone so probably in high mid card/low high card stuff for the time being.


Joe stayed in TNA way too long.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm a little behind in the stream but god damn that Ricohet-Joe match was fire. I don't lime the result but fuck it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

Alexa and Nikki have more character than everyone else in the company compined.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

lmao wtf!  .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

Where is this PPV at? The crowd has been hot all night..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Where is this PPV at? The crowd has been hot all night..


Seattle Washington I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2019)

Tacoma Washington.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2019)

Drew kicked out anyway, Shane had no need to go after the ref.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

We can't even be mad anymore, we know what we're getting with a roman match, McIntyre looked great though.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

I got distracted by the BET Awards


----------



## Shirker (Jun 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Where is this PPV at? The crowd has been hot all night..



Not bad for a half-full house


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Cruiserweight Match been my MOTN so far. Been streaming it at work. Been a decent PPV so far. Shame Becky/Evans been the worst match so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Steel cage .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

This match is a chore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry guys, the stream went out for me after the tag title match so I'll have to get back to watching the PPV after I check on what's going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

In cage matches when your opponent is climbing the cage why not just ask them to open the door and walk out? It'll take you less time and you'd escape first.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm surprised they haven't gone more steel cage matches on RAW  .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Cage matches suck nowadays. Too much focus on the escape spots.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> In cage matches when your opponent is climbing the cage why not just ask them to open the door and walk out? It'll take you less time and you'd escape first.


Why do they even have a ref control the door in kayfabe? Why not just remove the door and have an open space?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

That was a creative finish for such a boring match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a creative finish for such a boring match.


Yeah good finish but the over-emphasis on escaping meant the match sucked. A shame really as the two are capable of far better.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

actually want corbin to win because seth sucks so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Only thing people care about is the special guest ref LMAO


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

The only true heel in wrestling today!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

LMAO wtf. They're gonna bring Becky into this shit aren't they?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO wtf. They're gonna bring Becky into this shit aren't they?



They already did a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They already did a couple weeks ago.


And they'll do it again.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Never ceases to amaze me how lucky Corbin is man. But I still think they could let him change attire once he wrestles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

I miss Brock


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Hmm I think they've used this ending a few times before (can't remember the wrestlers involved). But I'm glad they closed it out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2019)

That was a pretty satisfying PPV all things considered. I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2019)

Are they giving Corbin enough money? For fucks sake let him buy some new clothes! He’s wearing the same shit every single day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

Also give me KO/Zayn vs. Bryan/Rowan for the Tag Titles at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 23, 2019)

This doc just makes me dislike Ronda more. LOL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Tacoma Washington.


Thanks. I know for sure it was Washington but wasn't sure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

So they announced Roman vs Drew and Shane


for Raw


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2019)

Lawd .


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2019)

What?  They did something with Becky and Seth?  That’s shocking!  I would never have expected that.

The relationship is not popular with the fans.  Like at all.  Shocking finish!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 23, 2019)

This, Bray and R-Truth are the only reasons to tune into RAW tomorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This, Bray and R-Truth are the only reasons to tune into RAW tomorrow


Please for the love of god let Ricochet and AJ do flippy shit 


I will beat Vince's ass if he makes this into a ground match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What?  They did something with Becky and Seth?  That’s shocking!  I would never have expected that.
> 
> The relationship is not popular with the fans.  Like at all.  Shocking finish!


It's popular with the females but the guys are butthurt


I would know since I am mad about it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

The relationship with Seth makes Becky less cool.  It’s that simple.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This, Bray and R-Truth are the only reasons to tune into RAW tomorrow



Speaking of R-Truth.  He was recently voted the fans favourite current champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of R-Truth.  He was recently voted the fans favourite current champion.


It's insane how Becky has lost popularity as soon as Ronda left. Guess she wasn't ready to carry a company 


Also the tag titles are getting beaten like a government mule


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The relationship with Seth makes Becky less cool.  It’s that simple.


Yeah she should have aimed higher with Baby girl


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2019)

Becky into small dicks


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2019)

Great exposure for Richoet. I'll probably watch that match or look for the highlights.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's insane how Becky has lost popularity as soon as Ronda left. Guess she wasn't ready to carry a company
> 
> 
> Also the tag titles are getting beaten like a government mule


Her matches have been trash during her run. Last night wasn't her fault but at some point she's going to have to learn to carry weaker competition.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Why are Lacey and Becky still fighting?  Becky beat her at two straight PPVs.  It’s over.

Am i supposed to be impressed if she wins the belt on her tenth opportunity??


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Seth sucks.  I would rather Corbin tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of R-Truth.  He was recently voted the fans favourite current champion.


I guess it helps when his segments aren't fucking boring like both world champions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

That twitter war between WWE fans , AEW fans, NJPW fans, Seth , Road Dogg, and Roman , Jericho , Will Osprey


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Rollins and Lynch segment kicking off Raw?  Guess I will wait for 515 before tuning in.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2019)

Not sure what to make of that opening segment. having Rollins and Lynch appear together feels desperate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2019)

I was actually gonna try to tough out RAW but nah I can't. I'll just go play something on the PS4 instead


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Really lazy show so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Tug of war.  Smfh.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

I didn't think about the 24/7 rule preventing Truth from having time to bone his wife. 
Good thing Carmella is his friend.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Drake Maverick is more entertaining than 90% of the roster.  This is a new low.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Corbin and Evans vs Becky and Rollins?  At a PPV??  Jesus.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

I can’t do this anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2019)

Of all the people to help Roman, why the guy who Roman boasted about retiring and had no issues with Shane?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Why did his old ass show up?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did his old ass show up?



Upset with Shane and Drew for reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Upset with Shane and Drew for reasons.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Upset with Shane and Drew for reasons.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2019)

Joe now feuding with Kofi


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2019)

Lol Kofi always getting attacked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

Well back from an enchiladas dinner, so what did I miss guys. 

Nvm, just saw a portion of the recap with Taker's return..... dammit should have stayed for dessert.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Joe now feuding with Kofi


Joe is a loser!  I can’t take him as a credible threat!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

So Cross now Bliss's spastic friend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

How's Raw guys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

A quick and painful to watch match but least it's done.   Great more post match antics.  Tag match next I'm guessing after commercial break.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How's Raw guys?


Dunno. Haven't been watching

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Dunno. Haven't been watching


was just playing Borderlands 2 with cousin and finishing the Commander Lilith DLC 


was gonna watch Raw for Ricochet vs AJ but eh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> was just playing Borderlands 2 with cousin and finishing the Commander Lilith DLC
> 
> 
> was gonna watch Raw for Ricochet vs AJ but eh.


Oh shit has that started? That's the main thing I'd actually tune in for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Oh shit has that started? That's the main thing I'd actually tune in for.



I'm sure it's the ME tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

The refs look like fools in that gif.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

I been on PlayStation plus the last two hours.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

Gibbs gonna get on you for stealing his gimmick


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Gibbs gonna get on you for stealing his gimmick


Gibbs stole it from me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Gibbs stole it from me.


You never claimed it and it's been several years now 


It's now Gibb's gimmick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

Very entertaining main event.  So Styles wins this match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 24, 2019)

Solid ME. Surprised Ricochet lost clean the night right after he won the US Title. Was expecting some Club shenanigans but still solid match. 
So AJ/Ricochet gonna be the US Title program now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

the goat woman


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Gibbs gonna get on you for stealing his gimmick


I'm sure he doesn't mind sharing the gimmick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2019)

Reading the results.  And they are shocking.  Both Zayn and Owens lose after finally winning a match at the PPV???  Ricochet is the new United States Champion and he immediately loses tonight???

Who the fuck thinks these are good ideas?????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Reading the results.  And they are shocking.  Both Zayn and Owens lose after finally winning a match at the PPV???  Ricochet is the new United States Champion and he immediately loses tonight???
> 
> Who the fuck thinks these are good ideas?????


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Reading the results.  And they are shocking.  Both Zayn and Owens lose after finally winning a match at the PPV???  Ricochet is the new United States Champion and he immediately loses tonight???
> 
> Who the fuck thinks these are good ideas?????


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


jay's saving grace from eating Ls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> jay's saving grace from eating Ls



He's the Krillin of the wrestling world.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Not sure what to make of that opening segment. having Rollins and Lynch appear together feels desperate.



If they really are desperate, let those two have a live sex celebration!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


>


LOL dude in the first gif is not having that.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Reading the results.  And they are shocking.  Both Zayn and Owens lose after finally winning a match at the PPV???  Ricochet is the new United States Champion and he immediately loses tonight???
> 
> Who the fuck thinks these are good ideas?????



Yeah I also did not understand this. Why not let Richoet pick up a surprise win? It's only one show.

Not an expert here but I really think Vince is projecting a mental problem/age through booking.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Can’t stand Jericho.  Just a whiny little bitch with hurt feelings since Vince doesn’t talk to him anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Can’t stand Jericho.  Just a whiny little bitch with hurt feelings since Vince doesn’t talk to him anymore.


All these wrestlers get caught up and act like Vince is their daddy or some shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Can’t stand Jericho.  Just a whiny little bitch with hurt feelings since Vince doesn’t talk to him anymore.



I thought it was because Vince didn't want to promote his cruise on the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


>



It's sad TNA just used her as enhanced talent at her time with the company. 

At least she got to work with Mickie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

> WWE Universal Champion  spoke with the Sports Illustrated Media Podcast this week and addressed comments made by  during his .
> 
> "Ambrose can do what he wants," Rollins said (H/T to ). "He's a big boy, he's got his big boy pants on. He can go out there and say whatever he wants, but the bottom line is not everybody's equipped to handle the rigors of  and the schedule and how it affects you mentally and emotionally. And Ambrose gave everything he had to the company for the entire time he was here. He put his heart and soul into the travel, into the schedule, into the injuries, into the work in the ring and all that stuff. But at the end of the day, he took his ball and he went home, or he went elsewhere at least. And I think it's a little presumptuous of him to get on a podcast and talk down about the company that gave him such an opportunity."
> 
> ...




Seth legit said Jon took his ball and went home 

you're a fucking snake Tyler.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2019)

The funny thing is Tyler Black almost signed with TNA after his ROH run finished up but Jim Cornette convinced him to sign to the WWE instead.

It's also funny that he won't own up to the shit ratings RAW keeps getting with himself as the world champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The funny thing is Tyler Black almost signed with TNA after his ROH run finished up but Jim Cornette convinced him to sign to the WWE instead.
> 
> It's also funny that he won't own up to the shit ratings RAW keeps getting with himself as the world champion.



He's become the corporate ass kisser


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The funny thing is Tyler Black almost signed with TNA after his ROH run finished up but Jim Cornette convinced him to sign to the WWE instead.
> 
> It's also funny that he won't own up to the shit ratings RAW keeps getting with himself as the world champion.




But the real life relationship with Becky is suppose to be riveting television to increase the ratings.   This is going to lead up to the eventual love scene between them that'll make the bellybutton fucking sex scene from the Room look like a high quality porno.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth legit said Jon took his ball and went home
> 
> you're a fucking snake Tyler.


This is funny considering all the issues Rollins had with wwe booking back in FCW to the point where he was ready to quit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Only 3500 in attendance for Raw last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> This is funny considering all the issues Rollins had with wwe booking back in FCW to the point where he was ready to quit.




He was? I didn't know about that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2019)

Three ways to fix the WWE:

1. Book Roman as the strongest, handsomest, most badass person that ever existed. When Roman isn’t around, people should ask, “Where’s Roman?”

2. Alexa and Nikki’s friendship becomes a WWE universe-wide lesbian sex cult. Eventually, only Sasha, who is too much of a mark for herself to lust after anyone but her own reflection is immune to the brainwashing and she must stop them.

3. R-Truth is given a time machine. This basically writes itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, whiney bitch.
> 
> I heard in the Jericho interview that Dean and Seth got into a disagreement about his decision and Jon basically told him how claustrophobic the place felt.
> 
> ^ (use bro) caught feelings and now is sticking up for the brand rather than expressing respect to the decisions of one of his collegues. Shame someone so talented is outing himself as such a bootlicker.


I wouldn't have minded if he had just said he was hopeful Ambrose stayed or if he was disappointed in the comments.


but to throw shade while pretending to be all cool with Mox? That's weak


Plus also claiming how not "EVERYONE" can handle the schedule.  Like bitch while you and Roman were out injured , Ambrose wrestled the most matches in WWE  being the actual workhorse .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2019)

Seth is HHH's chosen one. Of course he's gonna toe the company line.

But lol @ Seth saying all this shit while he's in a feud with Baron Corbin.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wouldn't have minded if he had just said he was hopeful Ambrose stayed or if he was disappointed in the comments.
> 
> 
> but to throw shade while pretending to be all cool with Mox? That's weak
> ...



Yeah the tone rubbed me the wrong way. Also, the nerve to have the tone when he had it.

Like, he's your friend dude. I know you're probably disappointed that you won't see him, but don't pull this passive aggressive jilted girlfriend bs. It's also stupid because... like, seriously? You're doing all this dick waving now? When the fucking company is *melting* before our very eyes?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Osprey isn’t a guy Seth should be going back and forth with.  He isn’t that good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah the tone rubbed me the wrong way. Also, the nerve to have the tone when he had it.
> 
> Like, he's your friend dude. I know you're probably disappointed that you won't see him, but don't pull this passive aggressive jilted girlfriend bs. It's also stupid because... like, seriously? You're doing all this dick waving now? When the fucking company is *melting* before our very eyes?


No one ia blaming him or the roster. Everyone is blaming creative and mostly Vince. He needs to realize this.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2019)

I remember Trips being all " if you don't like it, you're free to go".

People leaving in droves and/or voicing displeasure with the company and now they're panicking and getting all uppitty. Funny that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Seth is a clown.  He shouldn’t be running his mouth on Twitter when he’s doing these dumb boyfriend/girlfriend segments with Becky Lynch every week!

Put the belt back on Brock!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2019)

Panicking? They have 300 wrestlers on the roster!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Panicking? They have 300 wrestlers on the roster!


They are definitely panicking.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2019)

Damn even Bryan getting tired of Rollins's shit. It makes me wonder how guys like AJ, Orton and co. think of this whole social media "beef" Seth has going on. They probably think its stupid AF and he should just focus on improving the RAW main event scene tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2019)

Also am I the only one who wonders why SD does the PIP ads like half the time but RAW never does them at all? They're both on USA so its not like different broadcasters or anything.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2019)

New Day beat Bryan and Rowan huh? Prolly setting up for ER.
Actually KO and Sami ambush now. Triple Threat maybe?
EDIT: And now Heavy Machinery? Fatal-4-Way Tag Match at ER?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day beat Bryan and Rowan huh? Prolly setting up for ER.
> Actually KO and Sami ambush now. Triple Threat maybe?
> EDIT: And now Heavy Machinery? Fatal-4-Way Tag Match at ER?


Lol who am I kidding its just gonna be another 4v4 match after the commercial


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 25, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Panicking? They have 300 wrestlers on the roster!



Lmao you can only see the same 12 wrestlers every single week out of those three hundred


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

Zayn and Owens lose again!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Zayn and Owens lose again!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 25, 2019)

The fucking 2/3 falls matches

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> The fucking 2/3 falls matches




THE BEST WRESTLING IN THE WORLD!! PERIOD!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I remember Trips being all " if you don't like it, you're free to go".
> 
> People leaving in droves and/or voicing displeasure with the company and now they're panicking and getting all uppitty. Funny that.




I mean at one point wasn't HHH disappointed where he was back in the mid 90s ?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2019)

This two out of three falls thing isn’t going to work.  They can’t have multiple matches with this stipulation every show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2019)

Had another family dinner to attend to so what did I miss out on SD tonight?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean at one point wasn't HHH disappointed where he was back in the mid 90s ?



You mean this

or Nose being buried for a year due to the Curtain call?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You mean this
> 
> or Nose being buried for year due to the Curtain call?



Nah the Hunter Hurst Helmsley blue blood snob gimmick.  Triple H absolutely despises it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You mean this
> 
> or Nose being buried for a year due to the Curtain call?



What the fuck is that weak ass name?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What the fuck is that weak ass name?


Eric Bischoff came up with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> You mean this
> 
> or Nose being buried for a year due to the Curtain call?


Nose being buried. Although lol Terror named worked well with him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 26, 2019)

"Finn Balor, Rusev and the Hardys are on their final months of their current respective contracts and up to this point there has been no headway made with talent and WWE officials. Jeff Hardy however would have to wait longer if he was to leave since he has been out with an injury which extends his contract. Randy Orton is a major name who's contract expires in early 2020 and may use AEW as a bargaining chip. Either way Vince has said to be somewhat concerned to lose one or more of these stars soon to AEW."

I think Rusev is defo gone. Balor and Hardys are 50/50. Orton most likely re-signs but it'd be a hella coup for AEW if they could steal him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nose being buried. Although lol Terror named worked well with him



He won his match but what the fuck submission finisher was that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He won his match but what the fuck submission finisher was that.


Was that suppose to be an Indian Death Lock?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> "Finn Balor, Rusev and the Hardys are on their final months of their current respective contracts and up to this point there has been no headway made with talent and WWE officials. Jeff Hardy however would have to wait longer if he was to leave since he has been out with an injury which extends his contract. Randy Orton is a major name who's contract expires in early 2020 and may use AEW as a bargaining chip. Either way Vince has said to be somewhat concerned to lose one or more of these stars soon to AEW."
> 
> I think Rusev is defo gone. Balor and Hardys are 50/50. Orton most likely re-signs but it'd be a hella coup for AEW if they could steal him.


Lmao.  And this company announced that they signed Mojo and Jinder to extensions???!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had another family dinner to attend to so what did I miss out on SD tonight?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2019)

Remember last year when Shane said there would no longer be automatic rematches for champions?

Well what about automatic rematches for losers?  Lacey, Corbin, Ziggler, Bliss all lose.  Programs continue!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Eric Bischoff came up with it.



I think that was the reason Triple H buried WCW. He wanted to bury his past!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2019)

Fuck sakes.    What happen to responding to Joe's attack.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes.    What happen to responding to Joe's attack.


apparently he did call out joe but then ziggler came out saying kofi will never be rid of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> apparently he did call out joe but then ziggler came out saying kofi will never be rid of him.



Ziggy Roach will never die.   Guess his comedy career is done or he's trying to revitalize it in the ring.



This needs to be made into an emote.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2019)

Fyter fest this saturday


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ziggy Roach will never die.   Guess his comedy career is done or he's trying to revitalize it in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> This needs to be made into an emote.


He can't turn down that quick wwe jobber payday. 

yea rei shaking it after winning the contest always cracks me up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2019)

Guess they have to start promoting Fight for the Fallen after Fyter Fest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fyter fest this saturday



What time and what channel/site is it going to be on?



[S-A-F] said:


> He can't turn down that quick wwe jobber payday.
> 
> yea rei shaking it after winning the contest always cracks me up.


She did it again at another con but walked off with the announcer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What time and what channel/site is it going to be on?
> 
> 
> She did it again at another con but walked off with the announcer.


Bleacher Report is gonna stream and it's gonna be free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What time and what channel/site is it going to be on?
> 
> 
> She did it again at another con but walked off with the announcer.


welp now we see why she kept winning. she was bangin the host.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fyter fest this saturday



Thnx for the reminder. Will try to make time. Should be the perfect way to cap off quite a week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Thnx for the reminder. Will try to make time. Should be the perfect way to cap off quite a week.


You should see Twitter. Seth going to war with Dave Meltzer , Will Osprey  while ducking Tama Tonga 


Seriously I think WWE wrestlers are starting to bite back cause they know nothing will change so they're defending the product online


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Joe is a loser!  I can’t take him as a credible threat!


Imagine the people that said this about Jake the snake back in the day..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You should see Twitter. Seth going to war with Dave Meltzer , Will Osprey  while ducking Tama Tonga








> Seriously I think WWE wrestlers are starting to bite back cause they know nothing will change so they're defending the product online



I really don't get how a group of people with such a great amount of "fuck you" money can get so bent out of shape over Twitter fingers.
If it bugs you, improve to shut the naysayers down.
If you don't feel the need to improve, tune out the haters by stuffing Benjamins in your ears.

You don't get to be summer sidewalk trash *and* thin skinned. Pick one, my guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I really don't get how a group of people with such a great amount of "fuck you" money can get so bent out of shape over Twitter fingers.
> If it bugs you, improve to shut the naysayers down.
> If you don't feel the need to improve, tune out the haters by stuffing Benjamins in your ears.
> 
> You don't get to be summer sidewalk trash *and* thin skinned. Pick one, my guy.


He thinks he's getting the blame for ratings being bad and stuff but most people know it's not the roster's fault but the old man who is their boss at fault.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He thinks he's getting the blame for ratings being bad and stuff but most people know it's not the roster's fault but the old man who is their boss at fault.



Well if he thinks that, he's an idiot, as does anyone else that thinks that.
I just don't know what's so hard to understand with some of the talent that the show sucks. Can they... can they honestly not discern quality?

I can't bring myself to believe that. I think he just has a snake in his ear just like Tyler and Road Dogg did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well if he thinks that, he's an idiot, as does anyone else that thinks that.
> I just don't know what's so hard to understand with some of the talent that the show sucks. Can they... can they honestly not discern quality?
> 
> I can't bring myself to believe that. I think he just has a snake in his ear just like Tyler and Road Dogg did.


Oh no don't get me wrong he's almost got early HHH -like attitude that makes you wonder how big a dick he is.


Be careful Becky, this dude might make you his version of Chyna


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no don't get me wrong he's almost got early HHH -like attitude that makes you wonder how big a dick he is.


Probably explains why slimy Heel Seth is far better than bland Face Seth. People are far better playing roles close to their real life personas.
I genuinely thought all the Twitter "beef" was just dumb wrestler being stupid over the Internet but Seth snaking Ambrose really pissed me off.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2019)

You're not alone, from what I can tell it rubbed a few people the wrong way.
The rest of the stuff that he apparently said can be written off a bantz, and honestly it's pretty fun, but that interview puts him in a bad light.

As with everything he's got his defenders tho. Some are claiming that it's unfair that Dean got to dump on WWE and Seth gets demonized for defending his company. Y'know, because backhanding your friend directly who now works for a T-shirt company is total equal footing to criticizing the writing staff of a brand synonomous with wrestling (and not even the wrestlers themselves, mind you, like Punk did).

*sigh*... Seeing some of my favorites being this embarrassing almost kinda dampens my anticipation for AEW a little bit; it's turning people retarded. If I have to see Johnny Gargano or something crack wise at the paying audience I'm shootin' up the block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

Watching Seth’s behavior on social media makes me appreciate John Cena more.

Just a few years ago.  Ten times the criticism Seth is getting.  But he conducted himself like a star.  He didn’t argue with random people on social media.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd be fine with a new champion on Raw .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd be fine with a new champion on Raw .


----------



## Raiden (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd be fine with a new champion on Raw .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You're not alone, from what I can tell it rubbed a few people the wrong way.
> The rest of the stuff that he apparently said can be written off a bantz, and honestly it's pretty fun, but that interview puts him in a bad light.
> 
> As with everything he's got his defenders tho. Some are claiming that it's unfair that Dean got to dump on WWE and Seth gets demonized for defending his company. Y'know, because backhanding your friend directly who now works for a T-shirt company is total equal footing to criticizing the writing staff of a brand synonomous with wrestling (and not even the wrestlers themselves, mind you, like Punk did).
> ...


Yeah its rough man. Never thought it would get like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2019)

Damnit Raiden sort out your connection!



Rukia said:


> Watching Seth’s behavior on social media makes me appreciate John Cena more.
> 
> Just a few years ago.  Ten times the criticism Seth is getting.  But he conducted himself like a star.  He didn’t argue with random people on social media.



Part of me wonders if it is their own social media or if Ryback's whole "They demand passwords." is true and it's all Vince controlling Twitter etc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2019)

Ruthless aggression era back>>>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2019)

Heyman running RAW and Bischoff running Smackdown.

Getting ready for some Sonya/Mandy HLA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 27, 2019)

Bischoff has no excuse this time, he doesnt have Russo and Dixie anymore..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Heyman running RAW and Bischoff running Smackdown.
> 
> Getting ready for some Sonya/Mandy HLA



Wait, for real for real or are they being booked as GMs or something?

EDIT*
looked it up. Holy shit.
I mean, Vince is way older and more stubborn now so it's tough to think he'd listen to them much, but still. Gonna keep my eye on this....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wait, for real for real or are they being booked as GMs or something?



They're being given the same power as HHH has over NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

two men about to kill each other


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

@Ghost_of_Gashir you said they weren’t desperate a couple of days ago.  Now they bringing Bischoff back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir you said they weren’t desperate a couple of days ago.  Now they bringing Bischoff back.



A calculated move to reform the nWo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm not going to lie, with Bischoff and Heyman at the forefront of creative AEW will be in a tough predicament. That goofy shit with the battle royal needs to be left to the indie-type shows like Fyterfest or whatever. No more baby oil, one armed men, and trannies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm not going to lie, with Bischoff and Heyman at the forefront of creative AEW will be in a tough predicament. That goofy shit with the battle royal needs to be left to the indie-type shows like Fyterfest or whatever. No more baby oil, one armed men, and trannies.



Eh Vince still has full say of what is allowed . Not even worried.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2019)

Dean is okay with the shows having trannies.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh Vince still has full say of what is allowed . Not even worried.


Vince has final say but Bischoff is running SD and Heyman is running Raw both in the same vein as HHH's role in NXT. So of course we can expect some of Vince's handpicked talent to be featured prominently but he won't be rewritting entire shows the day of anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

Cornette and Russo are on deck!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2019)

I’m glad Bischoff finally climbed out of that dumpster.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2019)

If only there was a way to summon Chris Kreski's ghost. Now that was a creative I could get behind.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 27, 2019)

Why did I read a report where ko got heat because he clogs up toilets


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh Vince still has full say of what is allowed . Not even worried.



Same, honestly. Not falling for this shit again. 'Specially nowadays where my dumb job has made my time more precious.

They put on consistantly good shows for 2 or 3 months, I'm back. Until then it's flavor text. But as always, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dean is okay with the shows having trannies.


I mean your team has a tranny in AD so you seem fine with it


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did I read a report where ko got heat because he clogs up toilets


Sounds like KO needs to change his diet.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2019)

Mandy Rose all the way..


Btw, any news about Alexa Bliss nudes yet? Lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Why did I read a report where ko got heat because he clogs up toilets



Lmao


----------



## teddy (Jun 28, 2019)

In my universe on 2k19 orton and naito have literally been feuding for years

can't bring it in me to end it


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2019)

this just makes me wonder what happened to liv morgan?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2019)

Just saw the Heyman and Bischoff news. Honestly I would have probably preferred if Bischoff was in charge of RAW. But it's a good step for the product I think. Well worth the investment to have both men in again.

I think they also need a new champ sadly. Rollins run has bee pretty dry so far.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 28, 2019)

Can't believe women actually swoon for Baron Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)

Lmao.  Take that IWC!  They are going to be pissed.  Fucking losers.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2019)

Completely slipped me but I just realized Bischoff or Heyman might have been hired to stop them from helping AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2019)

teddy said:


> In my universe on 2k19 orton and naito have literally been feuding for years
> 
> can't bring it in me to end it



Have Orton switch to legend killer gimmick and end Tanahashi's career


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 28, 2019)

Saf agenda against liv Morgan is obviously there


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Completely slipped me but I just realized Bischoff or Heyman might have been hired to stop them from helping AEW.



Hayman I can get. But Bischoff? Wasn't all his credibility with the guys damaged by his and hogan's tna run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Saf agenda against liv Morgan is obviously there


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)

They must not be ready to split the Riott Club up.  And Ruby must be injured.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)

Liv will be a top star someday if Bliss, Rose, and Carmella are hurt/gone.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)

(K Pop music at PF Chang’s?)  I’m surprised.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They must not be ready to split the Riott Club up.  And Ruby must be injured.



Ruby had surgery a while back not long after mania.

Also Bischoff needs to dye his hair black.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 28, 2019)

Balor is going to be pushed to the moon isn't he?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Balor is going to be pushed to the moon isn't he?


I thought his contract was up?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought his contract was up?



They'll want him to stay as he's the heart of the club. Which means money.  Plus he's super close to Steph and Triple H


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought his contract was up?


Really? I can't see him leaving.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2019)

Shane should have Big Show come out and destroy Undertaker this week.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 29, 2019)

Shane would slip out a "Which way did he go?" remark and get himself beaten down by Show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

So not only did AEW promote Moxley vs Janela unsanctioned match today but NJPW also showed the Road to G1  of Jon as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2019)

I usually turn the tv off when these guys are out there.  Is Rush still with Lashley?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I usually turn the tv off when these guys are out there.  Is Rush still with Lashley?


They took Rush off TV when he started acting up backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> They took Rush off TV when he started acting up backstage.


He was the best part of Lashley’s act. So work it out and get him back out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Nobody cares about WWE right now. It's Fyre Fest .


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He was the best part of Lashley’s act. So work it out and get him back out there.


They don't care about Lashley enough to protect him so they're just going to let him continue to not get over by himself. oh well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nobody cares about WWE right now. It's Fyre Fest .


free event, hopefully its not too phoned in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


>


dope ass avatar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> free event, hopefully its not too phoned in.


Nah there's plenty of good matches on this show.

MJF vs Page vs Jungle Boy vs Havoc


Laredo Kid and the Lucha Bros vs Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks 


Best Friends vs SCU vs Private party and the winner gets a shot at a first round bye at All Out  in the Tag team tourney that will start when the TV  show starts.


Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela  in basically a death match


This show has repercussions.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> dope ass avatar


yea that rei cosplayer know how to shake what she's got.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

The Buy in is at 6 pm on Youtube and the real show is on Bleacher Report 

all free


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

Hopefully I can catch a little bit. Out at a restaurant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Having bikini women on the show huh? 

Careful the fems don't go off on you AEW


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Private Party making their presence known


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh look wrestlers making logical decisions by tagging the other team in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

that hurricana to cutter tag team move


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

I want more of SCU vs Private Party please 

also nice Best Friends move on to All Out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

The Dark Order having minions is still lulzy


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

that segment sucked. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Only good thing about the Librarian promo is the crowd chanting we can't read, booing books and words


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Looking at the wrestling cosplayer turn on her love of manga and is now facing a resurrected Allie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

You know Allie is kayfabe dead at Impact.  They killed off her character as she died in Rosemary's arms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

kinda needed to make Allie look strong .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know Allie is kayfabe dead at Impact.  They killed off her character as she died in Rosemary's arms.


Guess Luchasaurus found a way to bring her back to life 

He has a degree you know


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Leva Bates cosplayed as Tracer and lost to a hot redhead.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Only good thing about the Librarian promo is the crowd chanting we can't read, booing books and words



Crowd makes the show 9 times out of 10.

Didn't just tune in, just was eating.
Tag Match was great. If they're gonna continue with this dark order stuff tho, they gotta make sure production can improve at least a little. Those long periods of darkness end up feeling awkward after a while. Also, someone please tell the announcers not to shitpost during.

I like the librarian. She's cute and I like goofy heel characters like this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Meh, Bates should have dressed up as Princess Leia (New Hope version), would have had a better chance of winning.  Well good of Allie winning, she was underused at Impact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Crowd makes the show 9 times out of 10.
> 
> Didn't just tune in, just was eating.
> Tag Match was great. If they're gonna continue with this dark order stuff tho, they gotta make sure production can improve at least a little. Those long periods of darkness end up feeling awkward after a while. Also, someone please tell the announcers not to shitpost during.
> ...



No doubt. This crowd wants to have fun . They do have to tone down the goof a bit 


Lol Fyre Fest is getting buried


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

That finish was trash tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

The fact that they're selling how Fyter Fest  is going bad is really weird to me


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking at the wrestling cosplayer turn on her love of manga and is now facing a resurrected Allie.


put down the manga and pick up the bible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Time to watch the sponsor's CEO get his ass whooped


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

You can tell Naka's the heel because EVO sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Lel Ref slipped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Baby oil used in a match.... ok.    And now a fight stick being used.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fact that they're selling how Fyter Fest  is going bad is really weird to me



If I were a more suspicious man I'd say the writing segments in which the show is slowly falling the fuck apart around us due to last minute changes and lack of communication while the fans are supposed to be none-the-wiser is commentary... but it's probably just silliness for a free show.

----

In other news, holy shit, Alex putting in work. I mean, his facial expression are shit, but jesus, for a rando he's doing pretty well. Props to Naka to for carrying; this match is fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

this fucking match is gonna drive Jim Cornette to hell since he's watching this


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

well at least they're creative with the weapons. overuse of baby oil and a fight stick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Baby oil used in a match.... ok.    And now a fight stick being used.


to be fair this is a hardcore match so it's all fair game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Bastards, anything Gamecube is to celebrated not debased.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> If I were a more suspicious man I'd say the writing segments in which the show is slowly falling the fuck apart around us due to last minute changes and lack of communication while the fans are supposed to be none-the-wiser is commentary... but it's probably just silliness for a free show.
> 
> ----
> 
> In other news, holy shit, Alex putting in work. I mean, his facial expression are shit, but jesus, for a rando he's doing pretty well. Props to Naka to for carrying; this match is fun.


It is. They're making fun of the Fyre Fest that got cancelled cause Ja Rule and some others bitched about the conditions and dropped the show.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

>GCN controller
MotY tbh.



Jon Moxley said:


> this fucking match is gonna drive Jim Cornette to hell since he's watching this



I predict every single AEW show is going to kill an additional piece of Cornette inside until there's eventually none of his soul remaining.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jesus I thought those were legos.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

"There's no way he was effected by the smell of that thong. He's been running Smash tourneys for years."

FUCK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Well go Ol JR coming out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bastards, anything Gamecube is to celebrated not debased.


speaking of really wish nintendo wouldn't ignore their gamecube library and put a bunch of the games on their eshop for the switch. smh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Almost time boys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "There's no way he was effected by the smell of that thong. He's been running Smash tourneys for years."
> 
> FUCK


Truly a great heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> speaking of really wish nintendo wouldn't ignore their gamecube library and put a bunch of the games on their eshop for the switch. smh



True, of the remaining systems I have the GC library outweighs both my PS3 and PS4 as of current.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Almost time boys



Again where is the show streaming on?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

B/R live, but you gotta make an account.
If you don't wanna do that, try either Taima.TV or watchwrestling.in [turn on your adblock]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again where is the show streaming on?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> B/R live, but you gotta make an account.
> If you want, try either Taima.TV or watchwrestling.in [turn on your adblock]



Yeah this too  

although BR Live will be giving out this PPV and Fight for the Fallen for free


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah this too
> 
> although BR Live will be giving out this PPV and Fight for the Fallen for free



Oh, Fight for the Fallen's free too? Neat.
Would've payed anyway, but hey, 50 less dollars to spend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

For his age, Daniels can still go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Also just logged in with my Google.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, Fight for the Fallen's free too? Neat.
> Would've payed anyway, but hey, 50 less dollars to spend.


wanted to make it up to US fans for paying 50 for DON


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Next week Food Wars airs on Toonami.  Saw a few episodes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Lotta people on tweet-verse didn't like getting Jebaited.

This is one of the bigger reasons I don't scoff at the fear that AEW may not do that well. I don't think the average person is gonna "get" a lot of the shit they wanna do. Though I suppose they'll learn from it and ease back on the internet centered stuff in the future


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week Food Wars airs on Toonami.  Saw a few episodes.


Yeah I've watched the series 

Toonami has no idea


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week Food Wars airs on Toonami.  Saw a few episodes.



Food Wars is pretty good when I was reading it. I kinda lost interest when I could tell a cooking manga was gonna start having power creep, but maybe I'll pick it back up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lotta people on tweet-verse didn't like getting Jebaited.
> 
> This is one of the bigger reasons I don't scoff at the fear that AEW may not do that well. I don't think a lot of people are gonna "get" a lot of the shit they wanna do. Though I suppose they'll learn from it and ease back on the internet centered stuff in the future.
> 
> ...


I  don't get it. AEW wants to have all types of wrestling in their company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Great win for Shima, sucks that WWE didn't pick up on Daniels.   Fuck sakes, the matches he had with Style in TNA/Impact.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I  don't get it. AEW wants to have all types of wrestling in their company.



Jack of all trades, master of nothing as they say. It's a pretty thought, but unless they centralize their focus, I fear that people are gonna turn on it once the honeymoon phase is over.

Don't get me wrong, I adore that every match is completely different. I enjoyed DoN for that reason, even if all the matches didn't hit for me, but they didn't have to. That said... I'm me. A lot of wrestling fans, wrestling critics and casuals aren't me. So I'm a little worried.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Joshi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jack of all trades, master of nothing as they say. It's a pretty thought, but unless they centralize their focus, I fear that people are gonna turn on it once the honeymoon phase is over.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I adore that every match is completely different. I enjoyed DoN for that reason, even if all the matches didn't hit for me, but they didn't have to. That said... I'm me. A lot of wrestling fans, wrestling critics and casuals aren't me. So I'm a little worried.


I kinda want the same thing 


but yea you're right. I think AEW needs to drop the goofy stuff since it won't work well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Riho is dead


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jesus, lord, that knee.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

This bitch Nyla trying to make me a fan with that Swanton


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

This is a really good match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Riho with the win 

good job ladies


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Yuta 

Riho you bastard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Very entertaining match. Riho wins and AEW picked up the better Nia Jax.  Holy shit can that girl fly.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Such is life in the world a wrestling. Can't trust nobody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Such is life in the world a wrestling. Can't trust nobody.


b-but Yuta is a sweeheart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very entertaining match. Riho wins and AEW picked up the better Nia Jax.  Holy shit can that girl fly.


the knee to the back and the swanton bomb 

Nyla def won me over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> b-but Yuta is a sweeheart



Yuta was Rose's plaything during the entirety of the match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

You can't say that! *Clap, clap, clapclapclap*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

MJF is gonna be a big star, damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh shit MJF with that TLC show reference


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy shit, that guy's face in the audience at the virginity line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Man is shitting on geek culture.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Jungle Boy is only 21 years old . He's still got a lot of years to learn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man is shitting on geek culture.


He should shit on weebs next .


Oh wait


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit, that guy's face in the audience at the virginity line.


 "oh no he did not!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Jungle Boy makes me a bit sad due to his father passing a few months ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jungle Boy makes me a bit sad due to his father passing a few months ago.



If you watch his interview with Chris Van Pelt , he stated that his dad backed him up on his wrestling career and that he was proud of him for wanting to make his own path instead of living his life. Was really inspiring .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Havoc's more than just death match, MJF is damn good, Page is too, and Jungle Boy has many years to grow 

this match really is AEW's most important match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

damn Havoc took the fall but overall this was  a solid match. They don't want to give away MJF and Page too much since that's a feud of the future


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Hangman wins and another entertaining match to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm, who is this Allen guy.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

Did anyone else's stream not work?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Holy shit, Darby. He was up there for, like, 3 hours.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Shit that bump looked painful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn that toss to the ring post looked nasty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Darby Allen is pretty tiny


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm really liking the mood of this match so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm, looking at my Vue and it looks like I get ROH later on tonight but Toonami will be airing soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, looking at my Vue and it looks like I get ROH later on tonight but Toonami will be airing soon.



ROH is gonna be working with AEW  it seems


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

lol someone has some crazy facepaint on.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Not liking the pace so much anymore.
Kinda overstaying its welcome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Really solid match between Darby and Cody


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

Those AEW chants


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

OH, FUCK!! WHY?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

The guy wants to end his career early, holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

jesus that spot Darby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Well damn it ends in a draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh shit unprotected chair shots and Spears is a heel


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

Cody's gonna need an advil.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

WHAT THE FUCK, PROTECT YOUR HEAD, CODY!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck Cody is bleeding behind the head.  And Spears with that chairshot.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Why is MJF worried about Cody?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Why is MJF worried about Cody?


Oh the story is that MJF is a big ass Cody Rhodes fanboy but he hates his dog and wife.

He believes he's the best in the world other than Cody


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh the story is that MJF is a big ass Cody Rhodes fanboy but he hates his dog and wife.
> 
> He believes he's the best in the world other than Cody



Oh, cool, that actually makes sense.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks like something awkward going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, cool, that actually makes sense.


Yeah it's pretty damn hilarious 

He wanted to let Cody's dog Pharoah run away


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Looks like something awkward going on.


They're trying to make it look as real as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

>Clearly stalling
These awkward production problems are not a good look.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Here comes the MOTN


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay, that was rad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Street Fighter reference


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck, the Shotos are out.  Call the match right now, there's going to be turtling galore with chain infinites.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Laredo Kid


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

GG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Just so good


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

lmao that was unexpected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Laredo kid getting wrecked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 29, 2019)

That chairshot Cody took was fucking stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh god the flips all the flips


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Super Kick party.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

lmao wow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn man the Street fighter references


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

God dammit, nerf the fireballs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

the misstep turned into an awesome spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

fantastic tag match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Awesome six man.  Enjoyed the finish.  Now time for me to dual post as Toonami is on along with the final match for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Awesome six man.  Enjoyed the finish.  Now time for me to dual post as Toonami is on along with the final match for tonight.


I should do that too soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Moxley out now. 

I'm posting in the wresting thread right?  MHA on now and doing post on it as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

what would you guys rate this ppv so far?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Moxley out now.
> 
> I'm posting in the wresting thread right?  MHA on now and doing post on it as well.


Yeah it's wrasslin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what would you guys rate this ppv so far?


7/10 . Main PPV had solid matches all around . The Buy in had some cringy moments and Allie needed a stronger showing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

goddamn that is painful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

This match is getting a bit savage.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

"Oh my." lmao.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what would you guys rate this ppv so far?



6, tbh.
I've enjoyed myself a decent amount, but nothing's really blown me away tonight.
TBF tho, I had to step away for the tag match. Maybe I would've adored that. Even this hardcore match seems a bit on the by-the-numbers side. Eh, it's a free show.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

That was a beautiful arc.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 6, tbh.
> I've enjoyed myself a decent amount, but nothing's really blown me away tonight.
> TBF tho, I had to step away for the tag match. Maybe I would've adored that. Even this hardcore match seems a bit on the by-the-numbers side. Eh, it's a free show.


yea was gonna say I'm not really enjoying this ppv too much. I've been distracted quite a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck sakes Jon, show mercy.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2019)

What the hell lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Mox with the win. But damn, he went brutal there at the end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Kenny got his revenge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2019)

Akuma you sick bastard, go back to that broken game you came from.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Best part of tonight have been the run-ins, weirdly enough.
I'm pretty hyped for Dillenger vs Cody, and this overarching Moxley vs Omega thing makes me really wanna see a match with them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Best part of tonight have been the run-ins, weirdly enough.
> I'm pretty hyped for Dillenger vs Cody, and this overarching Moxley vs Omega thing makes me really wanna see a match with them.



All Out is gonna be fun as hell


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

"We'll see ya in Jacksonville at--" *Thanks for watching!
*
Growing pains.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Liked the show, but it wasn't a must-see. Then again, I wasn't really expecting one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Honestly I was excited just cause I felt that it was fun to watch something that  isn't WWE or discusses WWE .


Felt nice and again if you missed the tag team match then you kinda missed a great match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2019)

Will definitely run that back. The nod to vidja was really cool.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Showed my GF FyterFest as an introduction to being a smark.

 She loved the womans match on the pre show, she thought MJF was pretty hammy but fit the concept of a bad guy, she thought Page was meh, she didn't care for the three way tag outside of matt jacksons' northern light's spot, she absolutely popped for Moxley vs Jenela, she said if you want to introduce someone to wrestling show them that match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Showed my GF FyterFest as an introduction to being a smark.
> 
> She loved the womans match on the pre show, she thought MJF was pretty hammy but fit the concept of a bad guy, she thought Page was meh, she didn't care for the three way tag outside of matt jacksons' northern light's spot, she absolutely popped for Moxley vs Jenela, she said if you want to introduce someone to wrestling show them that match.


At the end we gotta remember this really isn't a PPV it's just an  event that Kenny Omega joined with Gaming 

cause he's a big ole gamer.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2019)

Yesterday was my first time watching AEW content. I thought the show was pretty fun. They have a lot of work to do in other areas but strong so far.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2019)

I watched the chair shot to the head video.  And i’m sorry.  But CTE is a thing.  They can’t ever do that again. Period.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2019)

Better never happen again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 30, 2019)

There's a time and a place for chair shots to the head, it's egregious to think they should be completely removed from wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2019)

I dunno, it's sorta touchey.
I never really care all that much but there's so many documented issues revolving around head trauma that I can understand it pissing people off a bit.

I wouldn't have done it (especially since the spot got botched) buuuut... it was quite the visual. Tye looked like a right bastard.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2019)

You can’t have it both ways.  You can’t talk out of both sides of your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2019)

They don't need headshots to have a good show. I think it should be limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> At the end we gotta remember this really isn't a PPV it's just an  event that Kenny Omega joined with Gaming
> 
> cause he's a big ole gamer.


who sucks at mega man.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You can’t have it both ways.  You can’t talk out of both sides of your mouth.



Gonna be honest Rukia, I dunno what you're referring to. afaik nothing I said was contradictory.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2019)

I’m talking about athletes and doctors and professional sports organizations that have droned on about brain injuries for the last decade.

I wasn’t talking about anything that you wrote.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's ok to study and use research to limit CTE, but in a sport that is attempting to simulate combat there is a place for brutality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 1, 2019)

Wrestling companies can just use those breakaway chairs instead of steel chairs to protect the talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

so apparently one of the camera guys fell in the kiddie pool after Omega beat the hell out of Moxley and Jon started to laugh at him


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2019)

So that shot of him relishing in having Omega take the fight to him was actually just corpsing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> So that shot of him relishing in having Omega take the fight to him was actually just corpsing?


Nah it was before Kenny came back with a trash can when the refs helped him move .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so apparently one of the camera guys fell in the kiddie pool after Omega beat the hell out of Moxley and Jon started to laugh at him



lmao is that why he was laughing?  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao is that why he was laughing?  .



the ending laugh was probably planned but the  refs helping him out was where he was laughing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2019)

Roman showing Seth how to talk about Ambrose/Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

I guess I'll watch Raw tonight just to see if there is a semblance of exciting feud to build for their next PPV


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2019)

Actually a different change on raw starting off with a match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Welp starting off RAW with a Strowman/Lashley match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Lashley/Strowman opening up 
Still better than starting with a 15 minute promo


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp starting off RAW with a Strowman/Lashley match.


Don't care for either guy but this is 100x better than starting with a useless ass promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

it's good that they're letting Bobby and Brawn just fight . It's like Vince forgot to make big men intense and fast and just held them back with slow wrestling .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

This match is actually better than I thought. They're actually letting the two beat the shit out of each other in even terms


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

OH SHIT ALSO FUCKING COREY SAID HOLY SHIT!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2019)

Holey shieeet


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Aight that was cool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Well this has Paul Heyman all over it 


and in the first few minutes WWE reminds us why they got successful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Well that was unexpected.  And Graves screaming "Holy shit" says it all.   Too bad Renee had to open her mouth as well.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Lol @ the crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Crowd doing the ten count.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

I wonder if this new camera angle is what FOX wants in the future


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2019)

So as much as I like the no commercials during match thing.  Waiting on the guys getting help and all would be a good time to get the commercials up and have a recap when they get back.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Honestly rolled my eyes when I saw these two start the show. But at least they tried something different than the typical talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Honestly rolled my eyes when I saw these two start the show. But at least they tried something different than the typical talk.


As Trollbias said, this is way better than a boring 20 minute promo especially guys who can't do promos like Seth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2019)

Let's hope the rest of the night this good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you Heyman chant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

"Thank you Heyman" chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Reigns should come running screaming "I'm not done with you" as they load Strowman.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn they selling this hard  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Reigns should come running screaming "I'm not done with you" as they load Strowman.



Wouldn't that make Roman a heel though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Viking Experience up next


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

War Machine vs. New Day. Should be good. And it's a new matchup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

New plan, "Renee stay quiet for 20 minutes."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

You know with how much you guys hate Renee's commentary, I think she should turn heel , Cole Face , and Corey a tweener


this way at least her annoying commentary is intentional


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wouldn't that make Roman a heel though?



He's already a heel, just he and Shane are playing the crowd hard until the actual reveal, then the true Reign of Terror will be realized.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's already a heel, just he and Shane are playing the crowd hard until the actual reveal, then the true Reign of Terror will be realized.



Poor Roman though, unlike Hunter, he doesn't want to bury the roster


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Graves angry that he got Big E's seconds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

well Viking Raiders need this win.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn Big E is getting the crap beat out of him


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Lol we getting a 3v3 after the break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Well there goes a necessary win for the Raiders


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

^Their reasoning is probably that a lengthened feud will do more than just one win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

So Raider's going to be partied with Joe.... makes for an interesting stable.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn that's the first time Kofi's lost a match in months


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Joe looking strong just to lose at Extreme rules


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Goddamn Drake's wife is ......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Joe looking strong just to lose at Extreme rules



Sad but true. 

Rockstar Spud bring his wire to Raw for some reason.... and now the ultimatum from the wife.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> Rockstar Spud bring his wire to Raw for some reason.... and now the ultimatum from the wife.



Please have Joe win the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Looool  he brought up his hot asian wife


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn AJ gonna cuck Anderson


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Truth being a dickhead to Drake


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

No Way Jose still employed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Vince's favorite past time of cucking is back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Fuck sakes Truth, have mercy.  It's the guy's wife.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

OK this makes more sense now. Boost for Cesaro.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

My bois on the screen


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 1, 2019)

Why these guys on Raw, if Vince gets hold of them they'll be Cryme Timed faster than Vince killing someone for sneezing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Street Profits were introduced nicely actually


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2019)

Guys seem likeable


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

what's with the repeating of the same lines


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Renee pulling double duty it seems


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why these guys on Raw, if Vince gets hold of them they'll be Cryme Timed faster than Vince killing someone for sneezing.




I..... dammit man, I can refute this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Popping for Roman, yep welcome to Texas.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Ahh yes. Shane gotta suck out the momentum from RAW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Baron Corbin and Shane Mcmahon   truly are a blackhole of boredom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Drew should be afraid of the Undertaker, did he get to see what happen at the Saudi show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn who'd have thought that Undertaker would end up being the worst part of RAW for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

again if something happens to Taker in the ring, all the idiots in the crowd and backstage will deserve to carry it as blame for the rest of their lives


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Hail the aging hero.  Texas, your homestate boy has returned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hail the aging hero.  Texas, your homestate boy has returned.


wait, Corpus Christi is part of that 

so should I blame you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

well just to  be fair Taker, everyone who has faced you has lived


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Remember, guys in their 30's are going to have to carry guys in their 50's at the upcoming PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

oh it's Baron and Lacey time.

In other words piss time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

I can see why Vince would smash Lacey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I can see why Vince would smash Lacey


Seth probably doing that already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Honestly, Lacey should just drop that 30's/40's era gimmick.  Just go full ex Marine, the crowd would probably love it and it probably would get her over Becky....... wait the Undertaker's exit was till going, the fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Well the first hour was fun, the second half shows how they couldn't keep momentum going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

so they are letting guys interfere with girls huh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

So piss break over I'm taking going by there is a backstage segment on now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

I've already gotten bored of Raw. 

Shane and Corbin seriously took my excitement away


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So piss break over I'm taking going by there is a backstage segment on now.


With all those piss breaks a dude would have to go get a check up to see if he got himself some diabetes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I've already gotten bored of Raw.
> 
> Shane and Corbin seriously took my excitement away



Here watch this for nostalgia.

Also makes me sad seeing how many of them are gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn AJ getting worked by his own crew


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Here watch this for nostalgia.
> 
> Also makes me sad seeing how many of them are gone.


Is this because Cindy was invited to the first Mania?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is this because Cindy was invited to the first Mania?



Height of the Rockin Wrestling era I'm thinking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Height of the Rockin Wrestling era I'm thinking.


Ah ok.  It's pretty impressive to see how mainstream they got in the 80s


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah ok.  It's pretty impressive to see how mainstream they got in the 80s


its because the wrestlers had coked out personalities and looked like marvel/DC super heroes from all the roids. instead of today where they're boy scouts that are barely over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> its because the wrestlers had coked out personalities and looked like marvel/DC super heroes from all the roids. instead of today where they're boy scouts that are barely over.


I don't know about the roids part but yeah most of them had personality.

Well I mean can you even get over? Vince doesn't want someone to become bigger than WWE because of Rock and Hogan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> its because the wrestlers had coked out personalities and looked like marvel/DC super heroes from all the roids. instead of today where they're boy scouts that are barely over.



True, I couldn't imagine Rollins in a Goonies type music video like this.  Would sell the action for about three minutes before no selling and hitting one of the kids with a top rope suplex and falcon arrow only to still get a two and a half count.  Then you have the director ask for Ambrose because he at least knows how the sell a full match only to learn he's gone onto do betting things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

They completely neutered Becky by having her agree with this story line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, I couldn't imagine Rollins in a Goonies type music video like this.  Would sell the action for about three minutes before no selling and hitting one of the kids with a top rope suplex and falcon arrow only to still get a two and a half count.  Then you have the director ask for Ambrose because he at least knows how the sell a full match only to learn he's gone onto do betting things.


I remember Ambrose selling injuries with the wraps while everyone was healthy even during a feud where they had to sell injuries


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

They're really gonna make me dislike Becky by the end of this aren't they?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

The fuck is this?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

yep Becky and Seth need to lose the belts ASAP .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They're really gonna make me dislike Becky by the end of this aren't they?




I feel for Becky.......not so much for Seth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

THE FUCK IS THIS?!  

So Maria and Mike back on screen because they sign a five year deal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Not even Heyman could save this shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Paul tried I guess. I'm not sure what he could do with that arrangement of people.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> THE FUCK IS THIS?!
> 
> So Maria and Mike back on screen because they sign a five year deal.



Yes if you show your obedience to WWE they'll reward you like a good doggo 


but in reality , I get why they resigned. They got a kid to worry about 

so now they can make the money and merch ()


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

Did Maria just call mike her bitch?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Momentum of RAW dropped hard after Shane appeared. But I feel it can pick up again after this couple nonsense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Did Maria just call mike her bitch?



Might as well, she's been calling the shots since they were in TNA, where Maria of all people was involved in a competent story line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Renee just why


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well, she's been calling the shots since they were in TNA, where Maria of all people was involved in a competent story line.


I guess its no surprise this guy is a bitch to his wife,


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Mike don't deserve this shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

The fuck is this burial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

So this is what you signed up for  Mike 

also wait so women can fight men ?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn why'd they do that to him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Mike don't deserve this shit



Yes he does for resigning with this company  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Mike really doesn't deserve this.  And they have five years of this to endure.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

This is messed up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yes he does for resigning with this company  .


Nah nobody deserves this.
Like they really gonna make me hate Becky if this shit keeps up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Fuck sakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Also does that mean Becky is a futa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nah nobody deserves this.
> Like they really gonna make me hate Becky if this shit keeps up


Maybe that's Vince's plan all along. Make Becky hateable, have Charlotte come in and save the day.


OH NO STREET PROFIT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also does that mean Becky is a futa.



Well now Rule 34 about to take advantage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Fucking love Street Profits


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth probably doing that already


She felt nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well now Rule 34 about to take advantage



Nah, mean live action Angel Blade can be possible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> She felt nothing.


Damn this was cold. Not as bad as Mike's manhood getting crushed tonight but still


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn why'd they do that to him?


cause he has no self respect.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> cause he has no self respect.



How so? I don't know too much about him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, mean live action Angel Blade can be possible.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)

Bae.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Honestly, Mike should have tried to have Moose come with him.  I recall they were a competent tag team back at TNA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Mella out for the pay check..... and probably a big ending from Big E.... Graves is forced to watch.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)

Rollup of DEATH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Raw had so much potential. Who knew Brawn and Bobby would be the ones to give us something fun


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

Wish I could find that disappointed doge face pic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Welp..... that was at least quick.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> How so? I don't know too much about him.


he's an addict who wants to be maria's bitch.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Mike should have tried to have Moose come with him.  I recall they were a competent tag team back at TNA.


you wanna fuel the NTR narrative from tonight even stronger?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you wanna fuel the NTR narrative from tonight even stronger?



No.... well since it was hinted Becky is futa and Maria wants her child might as well play to the Tumblr crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> you wanna fuel the NTR narrative from tonight even stronger?


I mean there's been cucking in this show. I'm sure Vince already cooking up an NTR angle


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No.... well since it was hinted Becky is futa and Maria wants her child might as well play to the Tumblr crowd.


yea you got maria calling out for becky's futa package so the last thing you want to do is pair mike bennett up with a big black guy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Actually curious what the endgame for Cross/Alexa is


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)

I could see a n  Alexa x Cross story.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, Lacey should just drop that 30's/40's era gimmick.  Just go full ex Marine, the crowd would probably love it and it probably would get her over Becky....... wait the Undertaker's exit was till going, the fuck.


She's supposed to be a face, you're not supposed to like her. Also she is over with the crowd, she gets the best heel reaction in all of WWE outside of Baron and Alexa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Actually curious what the endgame for Cross/Alexa is



I'm going to go with Cross turning on Bliss as a surprise turn rather than a predictable Bliss turning on Cross.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

This nibba Drake


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

So we think AJ winning?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Well Spud wins the belt back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

I noticed they've been keeping Roman off tv for a while. Smart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Crowd is dead for AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She's supposed to be a face, you're not supposed to like her. Also she is over with the crowd, she gets the best heel reaction in all of WWE outside of Baron and Alexa.



She is still shaking off the Go Away heat from management parading her out over a couple of months doing nothing but posing.  I wouldn't have mind if she did that for about a month and a half ala Jericho's return of waling around the ring but after that short amount of time go right into her Proper Lady's gimmick.  It's that they wore out her welcome very thin due to a couple of months parading and posing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Hmm, might go watch Crawl as it's a creature feature.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Damn they really going to measures to have this no action under commercial break.
It's less obnoxious than last week though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

if you're gonna do something do it quick


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Heel AJ LEGGO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

So they finally created the Club  



Too bad they don't have a three team tag team to feud other than New Day now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Styles heel turn.  Club reforming for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

wait........get Finn in the Club and you can have a Club vs Undisputed era feud


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Elevate rope Style's Clash and on a talent that knows how to take the move.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

This Raw was solid. Had some bad moments halfway through but overall was stronger than most Raws have been these past few months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2019)

About damn time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This Raw was solid. Had some bad moments halfway through but overall was stronger than most Raws have been these past few months



Paul and Eric will have to appease Vince so expect some bad moments for that purpose alone.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This Raw was solid. Had some bad moments halfway through but overall was stronger than most Raws have been these past few months


Honestly just get Shane off TV, stop the Becky/Seth shit and keep the rest of the quality up and RAW would be good again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Honestly just get Shane off TV, stop the Becky/Seth shit and keep the rest of the quality up and RAW would be good again


I'm hoping for hope that Bray makes a strong return so that there's another wrestler to be hyped for.


WWE at least proved to me that they are taking AEW, NJPW, etc all serious now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm hoping for hope that Bray makes a strong return so that there's another wrestler to be hyped for.
> 
> 
> WWE at least proved to me that they are taking AEW, NJPW, etc all serious now.


Let's hope SD is also solid tomorrow


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Elevate rope Style's Clash and on a talent that knows how to take the move.


Finn? Nakamura? Cena? Roode?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Finn? Nakamura? Cena? Roode?



He hit the move on Ricochet post match beat down.  Guy know to keep his chin up instead of tucking his head in which is the cause of any accidents when performing the move.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Let's hope SD is also solid tomorrow


It could go either way with bischoff's ideas. he came up with the elimination chamber right? but he also came up making AJ Styles Ric Flair jr.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 1, 2019)

Hearing that NJPW want to push Moxley to face against Rainmaker in the final .

Ever since he got 3.4 million views on the Youtube video of him and young Lion


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 1, 2019)

Got this idea from someone on another thread.

Is AJ vs Ricochet going to lead to The Club vs Ricochet and Street Profits at ER and then we will get AJ vs Ricochet at Summerslam?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Got this idea from someone on another thread.
> 
> Is AJ vs Ricochet going to lead to The Club vs Ricochet and Street Profits at ER and then we will get AJ vs Ricochet at Summerslam?


Could happen. It'd be similar to when Enzo n' Cass teamed up with Cena to face AJ and The Club.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hearing that NJPW want to push Moxley to face against Rainmaker in the final .
> 
> Ever since he got 3.4 million views on the Youtube video of him and young Lion




But Seth said Dean took his ball and went home. 

Congrats Rollins, for towing the company line and snaking on your friend, you;re rewarded with an angle with your real life girlfriend that makes you look like an idiot and her seem to be a futa.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Seth said Dean took his ball and went home.
> 
> Congrats Rollins, for towing the company line and snaking on your friend, you;re rewarded with an angle with your real life girlfriend that makes you look like an idiot and her seem to be a futa.


Maybe Vince is actually angry at Seth for snaking Dean cuz he values friendship loyalty and shit so he's gonna do his very best to make Seth look like a cuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Seth said Dean took his ball and went home.
> 
> Congrats Rollins, for towing the company line and snaking on your friend, you;re rewarded with an angle with your real life girlfriend that makes you look like an idiot and her seem to be a futa.




He did go home.....for about a minute before he became the hottest wrestler  


but yeah Seth's karma is now becoming a the woman in the relationship and becoming a weak champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2019)

Lot's of cucking on TV tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2019)

How long before Becky starts calling Seth her bitch too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> How long before Becky starts calling Seth her bitch too?


Probably next week.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 2, 2019)

Poor Brock. He's going to be so confused on the who the man is that he's not going to know who he has to cash his briefcase on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 2, 2019)

Brock gonna be Women’s champion forever.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Lot's of cucking on TV tonight.


Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

Soooo this bullet club thing.. is it a one night only day like before or is this something that they would make a big deal out of??

Because they’re like 3yrs too late for this. They should have done this right after Gallows n Anderson debuted on Raw


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She is still shaking off the Go Away heat from management parading her out over a couple of months doing nothing but posing.  I wouldn't have mind if she did that for about a month and a half ala Jericho's return of waling around the ring but after that short amount of time go right into her Proper Lady's gimmick.  It's that they wore out her welcome very thin due to a couple of months parading and posing.


You do understand that you're not supposed to be ok with how much she "parades and poses", correct? You're supposed to feel exactly as the way you're describing..


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Soooo this bullet club thing.. is it a one night only day like before or is this something that they would make a big deal out of??
> 
> Because they’re like 3yrs too late for this. They should have done this right after Gallows n Anderson debuted on Raw


Why do people keep saying that??

Aj and the club turned heel before lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

I wonder if Alexa and Buddy broke up because they knew if they stuck together they'd be in this shitty storyline.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2019)

The storyline of their relationship is corny but I feel like since Seth is pro wwe people want to hate everything he's doing right now times 10000


----------



## pat pat (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hearing that NJPW want to push Moxley to face against Rainmaker in the final .
> 
> Ever since he got 3.4 million views on the Youtube video of him and young Lion


I dont know if it's a bright idea but that would be great for the guy. I think they should be careful when using a guy signed with a full time contract in another company, the dallas fiasco can always happen.
But bro after that Moxley vs janela....I dont know , I cant take any of the hardcore I see on tv seriously.....it looks like kid play.  fuck him
Also Moxley gotta be loving the shit now, he is in a high profile match against Kenny omega where apparently he will be the motor to bring back omega's old/badass character, from reports he is already seen as one of the if not THE top face of the company with omega. He is in a G1 where according to you he might fight okada in the finals, meanwhile  seth is on raw being called a cuck,  becky's boyfriend with Mike kannelis and his wife ( WHO THE FUCK ARE THEY?!) 
Yeah he took his ball and went home but I feel like he isnt remotely mad about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Seth said Dean took his ball and went home.
> 
> Congrats Rollins, for towing the company line and snaking on your friend, you;re rewarded with an angle with your real life girlfriend that makes you look like an idiot and her seem to be a futa.


Bro I haven't been watching for a while I see people hyping the shit...i start the shit...good opening segment. I am like ok after that usual garbage with the wwe champion losing against the guy he is supposed to fight at the ppv. I am like its shit but still they can pick u....and then i see the wwe universal champion, the dude who is supposed to be the ultimate badass of the promotion, the guy that beat Lesnar being cuckified. It was too funny  


Lord Trollbias said:


> Maybe Vince is actually angry at Seth for snaking Dean cuz he values friendship loyalty and shit so he's gonna do his very best to make Seth look like a cuck.


 bro..no fucking way, it's just shit booking. I doubt vince cares and even if he knows about all this we have no historical fact that would indicate that he would try to avenge Moxley a guy that left....if anything the line about the "he took his ball and went home" is a 100% vince mcmahon thing to say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> The storyline of their relationship is corny but I feel like since Seth is pro wwe people want to hate everything he's doing right now times 10000


It's not that he's pro wwe its that he took shots on his boy who only went after creative. Moxley said he wants to see his friends , his wife , and the fans happy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> The storyline of their relationship is corny but I feel like since Seth is pro wwe people want to hate everything he's doing right now times 10000


What your saying is absolutely true but let's not act like Seth doesn't have it coming. He called himself the best in the world when in reality he's barely cracking the top15.


Also, something i have yet to see anyone else mention is that It's ironic that Seth wants to use the "couldn't hack it, took your ball and went home" diss. Yet Tyler Black's coronation as ROH world champion is when most consider the product went to absolute shit and hasn't recovered since. He was the anti Indy signing, him going to WWE actually saved him from mediocrity. His following in WWE was born out of pure spite to WWE, along the lines of "our worst top guy is better than your best top guy". He was literally what Matt Taven is today, but with even less charisma.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's not that he's pro wwe its that he took shots on his boy who only went after creative. Moxley said he wants to see his friends , his wife , and the fans happy.



Hell it wasn't really creative he took a shot at either, it was basically Vince and not in a "This guy is a bitch." hit at him more in a "Vince just doesn't really understand the audience anymore." way and was quite respectful towards Vince.  Just later stated Hunter would be better.

With Seth's comments part of me thinks it's kind of a work or something between himself and Ambrose/Mox that wer're not quite getting.  But Roman's comment on it was basically one saying the right things does make Seth's comments look worse.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Heyman reportedly adamant about not having an authority figure on RAW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You do understand that you're not supposed to be ok with how much she "parades and poses", correct? You're supposed to feel exactly as the way you're describing..



You do know Lacey was three or four of those run way poses away from getting wrestling's kiss of death in no crowd reaction had WWE kept doing that with her.  

But after last night an opportunity has occurred.  Maria has gone full heel bitch and I recall when she was in TNA with that attitude she drew a lot of heat on herself and the stable she was with.  Just have Lacey recruit her to a stable of her own and let the magic happen.  Though that begs to question who else can you add to increase the stable numbers but have attitudes similar to those two talents.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

The night it was made Vince was a fan of Angel Blade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Heyman reportedly adamant about not having an authority figure on RAW


thank god for that!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> thank god for that!



Pre Vince (v Austin) times were best for that.  Monsooon and before that Jack Tunney on TV meant something very big was going down.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Pre Vince (v Austin) times were best for that.  Monsooon and before that Jack Tunney on TV meant something very big was going down.


yea seriously it was. I don't understand why most authority figures in wrestling have to be heels and have their shitty version of Austin/Mcmahon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> yea seriously it was. I don't understand why most authority figures in wrestling have to be heels and have their shitty version of Austin/Mcmahon.



A lot of it is from the TV studios themselves that try to put in a "Mcmahon must be on TV." clause.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You do know Lacey was three or four of those run way poses away from getting wrestling's kiss of death in no crowd reaction had WWE kept doing that with her.



But she didn't and she has arguably the biggest heel reaction in the WWE other than Corbin, so what's your point?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> But she didn't and she has arguably the biggest heel reaction in the WWE other than Corbin, so what's your point?



That she's a heel that trying to shake off the Go Away heat for legit heel heat.  As I said before her gimmick would have been more effective had it the trigger been pulled earlier like close to a month or two of her doing her catwalk run then at month three start feuding with the head baby face instead of multiple months of just her catwalking down the ramp.  As I said before she is trying to shake off the Go Away heat.  She is winning me over slowly as a heel and I enjoyed the promo where she used one of Becky's mech as a mop. 


It's just that how she was presented by Vince did her no favors and she has since been working on getting rid of the Go Way for legit heel heat.  Honestly, as I have stated previously, an opportunity has made itself know with Maria going bitch heel on her husband and pretty much just dumped the dead weight.  Those two can start a stable since they already hate Becky and add more members when they are present.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Heyman reportedly adamant about not having an authority figure on RAW



Good, that stuff seems terribly old fashioned and useless. Especially if Vince won't let people improvise and have creative freedom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do people keep saying that??
> 
> Aj and the club turned heel before lol



No dude, what I'm saying is, The Club should have been a big deal before and they should have been booked as a monster faction bullying everyone and winning every titles in the company.

Not this watered down shit. Now they reduced AJ Styles to the US Champion


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I dont know if it's a bright idea but that would be great for the guy. I think they should be careful when using a guy signed with a full time contract in another company, the dallas fiasco can always happen.
> But bro after that Moxley vs janela....I dont know , I cant take any of the hardcore I see on tv seriously.....it looks like kid play.  fuck him
> Also Moxley gotta be loving the shit now, he is in a high profile match against Kenny omega where apparently he will be the motor to bring back omega's old/badass character, from reports he is already seen as one of the if not THE top face of the company with omega. He is in a G1 where according to you he might fight okada in the finals, meanwhile  seth is on raw being called a cuck,  becky's boyfriend with Mike kannelis and his wife ( WHO THE FUCK ARE THEY?!)
> Yeah he took his ball and went home but I feel like he isnt remotely mad about it



But..but..Moxley was made famous because of his hardcore antics


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if Alexa and Buddy broke up because they knew if they stuck together they'd be in this shitty storyline.



Braun probably threatened Buddy irl


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Not this watered down shit. Now they reduced AJ Styles to the US Champion



In theory, if Vince wasn't lazy and neglectful. They could raise attention and legitimacy of the minor belts by booking guys like Styles into serious feuds over them. Granted, the WWE hasn't done something like this since the 90's but.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But..but..Moxley was made famous because of his hardcore antics


 moxley was made famous because he is talented charismatic and made all the garbage wwe gave and still could end up being fine. After two weeks of shit content , rollins is a cuck that I sincerely cant take seriously again. 
You actually need the talent to make your opportunities into something


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Poor Brock. He's going to be so confused on the who the man is that he's not going to know who he has to cash his briefcase on.



Just put all the singles champions in 1 F5 (I'm sure he can carry all 6) and pin them all.  Hell bring in the NXT champions as well just to make sure.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

Thulsa Doom said:


> In theory, if Vince wasn't lazy and neglectful. They could raise attention and legitimacy of the minor belts by booking guys like Styles into serious feuds over them. Granted, the WWE hasn't done something like this since the 90's but.



well, thank you vince mcmahon! welcome to narutoforums. i hope you're doing well. can you please, please, please make Kevin Owens the champ again and book him right this time. please?



pat pat said:


> moxley was made famous because he is talented charismatic and made all the garbage wwe gave and still could end up being fine. After two weeks of shit content , rollins is a cuck that I sincerely cant take seriously again.
> You actually need the talent to make your opportunities into something



sorry, i fail to see that. lol maybe his talent is like singing or dancing, but certainly he's not talented in the ring


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> well, thank you vince mcmahon! welcome to narutoforums. i hope you're doing well. can you please, please, please make Kevin Owens the champ again and book him right thi



But he's fat!

I'm gonna push Roman for the thousandth time! The fans love him!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

Thulsa Doom said:


> But he's fat!
> 
> I'm gonna push Roman for the thousandth time! The fans love him!



we need a fat champion sir. 

america will face recession again if you book a non-canadian champ


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

I really don't get why Owens was booked so badly in all honesty. Some of the stuff I remember seeing of him in the indies was pretty solid. Beyond the memes about his pile drivers, he had some great Austin like promos and stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> No dude, what I'm saying is, The Club should have been a big deal before and they should have been booked as a monster faction bullying everyone and winning every titles in the company.
> 
> Not this watered down shit. Now they reduced AJ Styles to the US Champion


I have no problem with it.

From my perspective it's no different than when Cena was US champion a few years ago. You can't say it's going to put him in the midcard when:

1.) He's the main storyline on RAW.

2.) We already seen AJ feuding for the US title like two years ago, and when he lost the title he won the WWE title all over again. 

As for the club, fuck them. People like to state how those two are underutilized and should have been on fire from the start. To an extent that is true but from what I am hearing Karl Anderson  resigned an extension. If they don't care why should I care especially if they're overrated to begin with?

I don't care if it is "two years late". I'm not complaning about a AJ Styles and Ricochet program when I know they could give Corbin more air time if they wanted too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

So you know a few months ago I joked about how WWE in the UK are jumping to a channel that has a lot less viewership than what they are on today.

Well it crept under the radar but it actually happened about two weeks ago 

US trade representative’s office

Like it's going to be clear that the UK is going to be AEW country with free to air channels getting their weekly show, while BT sport where WWE programming is going in the UK has less than half the viewership of Sky where it is now with a bigger premium attatched. 

Not just that but it seems the November taped Raw is being cancelled for Saudi Oil Blood Money 4.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

Why am I getting WCW flashbacks?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 2, 2019)

Thulsa Doom said:


> Why am I getting WCW flashbacks?


Of what? Lol 


Jake CENA said:


> well, thank you vince mcmahon! welcome to narutoforums. i hope you're doing well. can you please, please, please make Kevin Owens the champ again and book him right this time. please?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, i fail to see that. lol maybe his talent is like singing or dancing, but certainly he's not talented in the ring


 you must be a troll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll check out Smackdown to see if they can keep the momentum going but I doubt it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

@PlacidSanity  i challenge you and anyone else in this thread to name 3 heels in the entire *wrestling* world that have what you consider "legitimate heat".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @PlacidSanity  i challenge you and anyone else in this thread to name 3 heels in the entire world that have what you consider "legitimate heat".



Roger Goodell

Gary Bettman 

President Trump


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Roger Goodell
> 
> Gary Bettman
> 
> President Trump



That's rubbish.

Trump in WWE has always been a face!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's rubbish.
> 
> Trump in WWE has always been a face!


Oh no he's gonna fire me for saying this


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Roger Goodell
> 
> Gary Bettman
> 
> President Trump


You got me there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You got me there


but all joking aside I sorta get what you're saying. Today people seem to like the 'heels' and give them praise instead of following old school logic of just shitting on them and wanting them to lose. 

So Baron, Lacey, and Shane are doing their jobs actually.

Still I don't think it's on purpose , I think Vince just thinks they're doing a good job with their promos and stuff  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

whelp the storms here won't let me watch Smackdown. Guess it's a warning Bischoff gonna mess things up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Never mind I was punished by it returning only to see Omnishane


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2019)

I guess talking is Bischoffs thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2019)

Thulsa Doom said:


> I really don't get why Owens was booked so badly in all honesty. Some of the stuff I remember seeing of him in the indies was pretty solid. Beyond the memes about his pile drivers, he had some great Austin like promos and stuff.


probably doesn't seem like a star in vince's eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmm, so starting SD off with a talking segment.  Well KO is hosting so this should be interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

is KO turning face again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Jesus christ KO is on fire 

seriously  though is he turning  tweener ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmm, two heels force to team up.....  So is Sami injured or not part of the "wildcard" for tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2019)

Looks like Smackdown strategy is to dovetail RAW's stories. 

This reminds me of Big Shows comments a few years ago when he said the storylines don't make sequential sense.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but all joking aside I sorta get what you're saying. Today people seem to like the 'heels' and give them praise instead of following old school logic of just shitting on them and wanting them to lose.
> 
> So Baron, Lacey, and Shane are doing their jobs actually.
> 
> Still I don't think it's on purpose , I think Vince just thinks they're doing a good job with their promos and stuff  .


Yea there's no such thing as heel heat anymore, the only heat a heel can get in 2019 is by having fans cry "go away heat", they're getting worked in kayfabe 2.0.

I think it's hilarious how marks watch a couple youshoot videos and a cornette rant then start thinking they're a Bill Watts level booker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @PlacidSanity  i challenge you and anyone else in this thread to name 3 heels in the entire *wrestling* world that have what you consider "legitimate heat".



Iron Shiek early to mid 80s after submitting Backlund for the title, Hulk Hogan post Bash at the Beach but before fans started to accept the NWO, Bob Backlund when he went ape shit in the mid 90's and snapping on Bret Hart, Bret Hart after WM13 in one fo the best face/heell switches ever done and going pro-Canada after, Moola after the controversy win over Wendy Rickter for the Women's Title in the 80s, Rowdy Piper in his feud with Hogan in the 80s, Samoa Joe mid to late 00s at TNA, Freddie Blassie during his time as a wrestler (lost an eye due to being to good a heel), and Kwang.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Iron Shiek early to mid 80s after submitting Backlund for the title, Hulk Hogan post Bash at the Beach but before fans started to accept the NWO, Bob Backlund when he went ape shit in the mid 90's and snapping on Bret Hart, Bret Hart after WM13 in one fo the best face/heell switches ever done and going pro-Canada after, Moola after the controversy win over Wendy Rickter for the Women's Title in the 80s, Rowdy Piper in his feud with Hogan in the 80s, Samoa Joe mid to late 00s at TNA, Freddie Blassie during his time as a wrestler (lost an eye due to being to good a heel), and Qwang.


Sorry i should've specified, three wrestlers TODAY.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea there's no such thing as heel heat anymore, the only heat a heel can get in 2019 is by having fans cry "go away heat", they're getting worked in kayfabe 2.0.
> 
> I think it's hilarious how marks watch a couple youshoot videos and a cornette rant then start thinking they're a Bill Watts level booker.


True but go away heat used to be something . I wouldn't just brush it off, just that nowadays like the wrestling industry, the meaning of terms has changed with it 

I love how Cornette rants though. I never take his stuff too serious but do enjoy his old school stories  


Kinda like I like to listen to Dave Meltzer's opinions but don't take his ratings or news too serious.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Of what? Lol
> you must be a troll



Can you like give a better comeback response unlike that same old tired line? 

How many 5* matches did Ambrose have on WWE? None

All of Ambrose’s feuds were lackluster. 

The only time he shined and the only thing I remember about Ambrose is when he turned on Seth the night when Roman announced he has cancer.

That’s it. I’m sure Dean can be useful if booked correctly but that’s it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

Nikki is so precious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sorry i should've specified, three wrestlers TODAY.



Oh in that case actually none.  Upon reading your's and Moxley's post the concept of what legitimate heel heat has changed in this era. 

On the plus side in having you quote me I just had you acknowledge Kwang.  All hail the Puerto Rican ninja.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmm I'm surprised the show didn't do more to be different. Idk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Cross defending Bliss but I'm guessing she will be turning on Bliss as it would be different and surprising.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Straight Up Steve Austin...... looks more watchable than the Radkes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Ali wanting the major title so he can enact change.  Um, my memory is a bit hazy but haven't other talent said something similar in that matter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Welp Kofi just damn his fiends.  Joe going a hunting.

Joe knows how to talk the talk, I just wish WWE didn't go the Wyatt route and have him lose the majority of the time not backing up the talk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> probably doesn't seem like a star in vince's eyes.



Right, thank god he didn't listen to anyone when people said Foley and Austin weren't "star material" in terms of looks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

Vega looking like a snack rn


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

Almas shouldn't be needing help to put down Crews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2019)

Thulsa Doom said:


> Right, thank god he didn't listen to anyone when people said Foley and Austin weren't "star material" in terms of looks.


luckily he did end up taking Foley(at first he didn't want him because of his hardcore matches)
and Austin was able to evolve past the shitty ringmaster gimmick they gave him at first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Almas shouldn't be needing help to put down Crews



True, but it technically justifies Vega being out there as part of her manager role.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Moon over Rose and Graves is pissed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Well shit, Stockholm Syndrome has happen to poor Shelton.


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> luckily he did end up taking Foley(at first he didn't want him because of his hardcore matches)
> and Austin was able to evolve past the shitty ringmaster gimmick they gave him at first.



If he hadn't we might be watching Nitro and Thunder now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

New Day out without Kofi, Kofi didn't shake Joe's hand when he offered, yeah hopefully by the end of the show it gets interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

Well so much for Joe coming out, DB and Harper just one up New Day at commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 2, 2019)

Sami Zayn wouldn't have fucked up at the end there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> what happened?



Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your guess is as good as mine.


this is better use of Shelton than his entire run since his return.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh in that case actually none.  Upon reading your's and Moxley's post the concept of what legitimate heel heat has changed in this era.
> 
> On the plus side in having you quote me I just had you acknowledge Kwang.  All hail the Puerto Rican ninja.


That's because the only heat that exists in today's world is what us so called "smart fans" consider "go away heat". Baron, Shane, and Lacy are some of the best heels in the world.

 The only thing WWE has never gotten wrong in the past 20 years is heel work, and that's because Vince has trained the audience to think that the authority in real life are the heels.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's because the only heat that exists in today's world is what us so called "smart fans" consider "go away heat". Baron, Shane, and Lacy are some of the best heels in the world.
> 
> The only thing WWE has never gotten wrong in the past 20 years is heel work, and that's because Vince has trained the audience to think that the authority in real life are the heels.



That's also why I don't think guys who are seemingly Vince picked will ever get loved by the fans out and out. When the guy you've been trained to hate for 25 years is saying love this guy it's not going to work.

Plus Bischoff imo was the better heal authority.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's because the only heat that exists in today's world is what us so called "smart fans" consider "go away heat". Baron, Shane, and Lacy are some of the best heels in the world.



That's going to have to be a huge no right there.  The best heels can draw crowds, fill seats and bring in ratings in tangent with the baby faces.  The current WWE product is fighting against dwindling ratings and low ticket sales for shows.  Currently FOX has called Vince to bring his ass to their headquarters for a "talk" soon and upon that news was made that Paul and Eric will have a more active role in creative for the Raw and SD brand.   You have stated it's not their job to get us to like them which is true but it's their jobs to get us invested in the product to which has been dismal looking at sme past weeks of low ratings.  Here's the kicker, I don't hold the talent like Corbin and Lacey responsible for this, I hold the guy that pretty much has final say on what goes one.  Truth is, I feel bad for Corbin as he was used as a scapegoat for the problems that occurred late last year to early this year.  WWE does have the ability to make those mention into great heels that can draw to see the baby faces overcome but for some morbid reason Vince unintentionally loves to place a handicap on talent he either wants over or pushed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> this is better use of Shelton than his entire run since his return.



True.   It's sad his tag partner has to retire from the business or it would have been nice to see Haas and Benjiman got at it for on last run.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's also why I don't think guys who are seemingly Vince picked will ever get loved by the fans out and out. When the guy you've been trained to hate for 25 years is saying love this guy it's not going to work.
> 
> Plus Bischoff imo was the better heal authority.


That's fine but a heel shouldn't be loved out and out. If someone says today "this wrestler has go away heat" that means they are over as a heel in 2019.

The only way to become a heel in wrestling today is A. being pushed by Vince or B. Say or do something that's truly uncomfortable to the fans in this political climate, for example; Disco Inferno with his misogynist gimmick in TNA, Bully Ray after literally bullying a fan for engaging with the product, Jay White being pushed as the top gaijin after NJPW losing Kenny.

WWE and more importantly Vince decided to make the choice to give up "true heat" for the sake of having stock options. Now you can shit on that fact all you want but in reality Vince made the right call because it's evident that in today's sociopolitical climate that risque behavior would not draw money like it did in the late 90s. The people that were teenagers in the attitude era have become formalised, and the kids growing up today have no desire to rage against the machine, unless the machine is denying gay right's or a woman's ability to take as many creampies she can and continue to abort the consequence.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's going to have to be a huge no right there.  The best heels can draw crowds, fill seats and bring in ratings in tangent with the baby faces.  The current WWE product is fighting against dwindling ratings and low ticket sales for shows.  Currently FOX has called Vince to bring his ass to their headquarters for a "talk" soon and upon that news was made that Paul and Eric will have a more active role in creative for the Raw and SD brand.   You have stated it's not their job to get us to like them which is true but it's their jobs to get us invested in the product to which has been dismal looking at sme past weeks of low ratings.  Here's the kicker, I don't hold the talent like Corbin and Lacey responsible for this, I hold the guy that pretty much has final say on what goes one.  Truth is, I feel bad for Corbin as he was used as a scapegoat for the problems that occurred late last year to early this year.  WWE does have the ability to make those mention into great heels that can draw to see the baby faces overcome but for some morbid reason Vince unintentionally loves to place a handicap on talent he either wants over or pushed.


You talk a good game but you can't name anyone today that you consider has good heel heat.

And you're continuing to parrot shoot videos from 2010 without putting the facts into context. There's no draw in wrestling outside of brand recognition. WWE the brand is what draws. On the indys and other promotions like NJPW and AEW, being anti WWE is the draw.

*Stop saying the heels aren't working because they "aren't drawing". There is no draw in the entire wrestling world today because nobody trancends wrestling, that goes for WWE, NJPW, and AEW. Moxley might, Omega has before, but nobody is bringing non wrestling fans to the table in 2019.*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You talk a good game but you can't name anyone today that you consider has good heel heat.
> 
> And you're continuing to parrot shoot videos from 2010 without putting the facts into context. There's no draw in wrestling outside of brand recognition. WWE the brand is what draws. On the indys and other promotions like NJPW and AEW, being anti WWE is the draw.



What game and what videos are you referring too.  I'm talking from experience from watching the product from the mid 80's to now.  I've been though the thick and thin of this company, from highs and lows, hell I've had to deal with flack from other people for being a wrestling fan during it's doldrums.  And yeah, I can't name anyone that currently has heel heat, including Corbin and Lacey, because of the the current product is.  And this brad recognition crap you talk about I place the blame at Vince's and Turner's feet when they made WWF and WCW the go to places of wrestling if you wanted to get the money.  You have to remember before WWE became a global juggernaut and WCW was backed by a billionaire there were territories and the draws were on name recognition from the talent that would journeyman place to place showing off their craft. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> *Stop saying the heels aren't working because they "aren't drawing". There is no draw in the entire wrestling world today because nobody trancends wrestling, that goes for WWE, NJPW, and AEW. Moxley might, Omega has before, but nobody is bringing non wrestling fans to the table in 2019.*



Faces and Heels are needed to draw in order to get eyes on the product unless they are wanting to look for another line of work.  It's how they are presented to which determines whether the company will be successful or not, and as of current the presented product is coming off borderline stale and is in need of change.  That means the need names that come close too or just transcend the product in order to draw the crowd back.  If Vince is afraid they'll up and leave him high and dry then explain why Austin, Rock, and now Cena comes back to the house that made them.  The only one that Vince should have been wary of was Hogan because that man's ego was bigger than the planet.  

And being serious, I should ridicule you to no end for that bold statement above on how absurd it comes off but I quit being a huge wrestling fanatic quite some time ago and just try to enjoy what I can from it and poke fun at it whenever it becomes absurd.  Maybe you should do the same instead of coming off a some pompous ass trying to make a point where there is none to be made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your guess is as good as mine.


nothing will come out of this


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Can you like give a better comeback response unlike that same old tired line?
> 
> How many 5* matches did Ambrose have on WWE? None


 why should I give a darn about meltzer ratings again? 
His fight against Juice in njpw? Awesome for me. His fight against janela? Great for what they wants to do and the story being told. Janela releases videos calling Moxley a pg version of himself--> Mosley comes out and obliterate his ass in an extreme match. Good story, simple,  clear and he made someone else look great. 
In wwe, during the shield days he was the most charismatic and he stood out. Everyone thought he was gonna be the breakout star. He has a brawler style, I don't expect a meltzer 5 stars out of him. But he can tell a goddamn story, carry himself like a badass and make the most out of the garbage wwe fed him for years. Ans when he left wwe he is the hottest wrestler right now. 



> All of Ambrose’s feuds were lackluster.


 he doesnt write his feud, blame the incompetent writers. He is having a very good feud with omega right now and they have no TV yet. He is portrayed as a badass, and the story is that he is trying to get the cleaner out of Kenny omega and bring back his violent/aggressive nature. At fyter fest the event ended with him lying on the ground laughing his ass after receiving a beat down from omega. That's some goddamn character work, and it is great because he has the freedom to potray this character. 
His current rivalry is already very good, with an excellent portrayal of hid motivations and is character. And that's what he can do without even a tv show. 



> The only time he shined and the only thing I remember about Ambrose is when he turned on Seth the night when Roman announced he has cancer.


 breaking news : Ambrose was fed garbage for years to work with and the wwe never saw anything special in him. But everything they gave him, he worked his ass off and tried his best to make it work, but there is a limit when your content straight up garbage you cant do anything. But despite that he managed to work well around it and keep himself relevant and loved by fans. 
I am pretty sure he would have handled the current garbage "cuck character" given by seth in a much better way and would have at least made it entertaining instead of disturbing. 



> That’s it. I’m sure Dean can be useful if booked correctly but that’s it.


 things are telling me he is much more than "useful" right now


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2019)

I also feel bad for Corbin.  He should be adequate as a midcard heel.  He should be chasing after RTruth trying to capture the 24/7 title.  Instead he has been overexposed and the fans have no appetite for him in any capacity.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What game and what videos are you referring too.  I'm talking from experience from watching the product from the mid 80's to now.  I've been though the thick and thin of this company, from highs and lows, hell I've had to deal with flack from other people for being a wrestling fan during it's doldrums.  And yeah, I can't name anyone that currently has heel heat, including Corbin and Lacey, because of the the current product is.  And this brad recognition crap you talk about I place the blame at Vince's and Turner's feet when they made WWF and WCW the go to places of wrestling if you wanted to get the money.  You have to remember before WWE became a global juggernaut and WCW was backed by a billionaire there were territories and the draws were on name recognition from the talent that would journeyman place to place showing off their craft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im refrencing shoot videos on youtube where the guys just retroactively bash other wrestlers tbey don't like by claiming "go away heat". That term has been uses to death today, so much so that it doesn't mean jack. Someone will say "Corbin has go away heat" yet continue to tell you their opinions on segments that came after him. He has go away heat but not only did you continue to watch but you will also watch again next week. The only guy i know to ever have "go away heat" was heel austin because fans literally stopped watching entirely after he turned.




The point is this, if fans consider a wrestler to have "go away heat" it's because that wrestler is getting over as a heel in 2019. "Go away heat" doesn't mean what it once did because us marks have abused the term.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2019)

In the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer spoke about the recent RAW rating, which was up this week. He noted that there was a “big increase” in the teenagers, particularly over the second and third hours of the program, as well as a smaller increase in the 18-34 demo. The gains in the second hour are particularly of note, as that hasn’t happened in a long time. The rating dropped in the third hour, but the drop was likely the lowest of the year.

Meltzer noted that WWE is attempting to win back the teenage demographic with more risque programming, particularly in light of the launch of AEW. This included things like Corey Graves saying “holy shit” on RAW and Kofi Kingston giving Samoa Joe the finger on Smackdown. WWE is reportedly “very aware” that they have lost touch with teenagers and they are “afraid are losing the teenagers.” This is a direction that WWE felt they “had to go” in.

This will also reportedly result in more NXT call-ups, in order to get younger wrestlers on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2019)

And now WWE has entered the war.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

"War" there is no war, aew is any company and wwe is a billion dollar company. Their programs arent on the same day so nothing prevent fans from watching both. 
Talking about a war is absolutely delusional, I have heard meltzer talk about it too and I think he is absolutely out of his mind. The whole idea of a wrestling war is the fact that wrestling fans have romanticized and idolized this "war" period of wrestling and want it back because they think it is going to make wrestling cool again. 
I am a goving aew a chance, I dont even watch wwe anymore so this isnt me being a "wwe-shill" but talking about a war when aew didnt have a single tv show yet is absolutely delusion and wishful thinking. It was like when meltzer was trying so hard to convince himself/and others there would be an njpw partnership. He would formulate and turn his news so it sounded like it would happen. But it didnt happen and wont for some time. 

Aew is gonna put a product on Wednesday/wwe is certainly going to try to put something on the network on Wednesday but no one will drop the aew show for that. There will be an aew show , a wwe show and no war because aew is going to be an alternative. It's going to be a situation exactly like UFC and Bellator. There is no war.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2019)

It would be pretty sad if their sole reason for showing more edgy tv was to choke off any competition from AEW. And that probably was the reason smh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> In the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer spoke about the recent RAW rating, which was up this week. He noted that there was a “big increase” in the teenagers, particularly over the second and third hours of the program, as well as a smaller increase in the 18-34 demo. The gains in the second hour are particularly of note, as that hasn’t happened in a long time. The rating dropped in the third hour, but the drop was likely the lowest of the year.
> 
> Meltzer noted that WWE is attempting to win back the teenage demographic with more risque programming, particularly in light of the launch of AEW. This included things like Corey Graves saying “holy shit” on RAW and Kofi Kingston giving Samoa Joe the finger on Smackdown. WWE is reportedly “very aware” that they have lost touch with teenagers and they are “afraid are losing the teenagers.” This is a direction that WWE felt they “had to go” in.
> 
> This will also reportedly result in more NXT call-ups, in order to get younger wrestlers on the main roster.



HAHAHAHA WWE knows that there's only one simple fix to all their problems


----------



## pat pat (Jul 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It would be pretty sad if their sole reason for showing more edgy tv was to choke off any competition from AEW. And that probably was the reason smh.


 and that would be dumb because since the tv shows are on two different days, people can still watch both. 
Also do they really think the young guys who watch aew will stop and watch raw/SD only because people swear and say bad words? 
But hey maybe they did make the move because they genuinely want a good product.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2019)

Bischoff said leading Smackdown feels like a bigger role than WCW:


I hope we can get more information on how much creative control Heyman and Bischoff actually have. Monday gave me the impression that Heyman was able to get most of what he wanted...though you could tell there were parts that had Vince written all over it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Bischoff said leading Smackdown feels like a bigger role than WCW:
> 
> 
> I hope we can get more information on how much creative control Heyman and Bischoff actually have. Monday gave me the impression that Heyman was able to get most of what he wanted...though you could tell there were parts that had Vince written all over it.



About 2%


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> In the latest edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer spoke about the recent RAW rating, which was up this week. He noted that there was a “big increase” in the teenagers, particularly over the second and third hours of the program, as well as a smaller increase in the 18-34 demo. The gains in the second hour are particularly of note, as that hasn’t happened in a long time. The rating dropped in the third hour, but the drop was likely the lowest of the year.
> 
> Meltzer noted that WWE is attempting to win back the teenage demographic with more risque programming, particularly in light of the launch of AEW. This included things like Corey Graves saying “holy shit” on RAW and Kofi Kingston giving Samoa Joe the finger on Smackdown. WWE is reportedly “very aware” that they have lost touch with teenagers and they are “afraid are losing the teenagers.” This is a direction that WWE felt they “had to go” in.
> 
> This will also reportedly result in more NXT call-ups, in order to get younger wrestlers on the main roster.



I'm taking it those call up will probably occur after Bischoff takes control as the executive director for SD and Heyman for Raw.  I'll be somewhat optimistic on this and see what happens for about a month and a half to see what changes will be happening with the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im refrencing shoot videos on youtube where the guys just retroactively bash other wrestlers tbey don't like by claiming "go away heat". That term has been uses to death today, so much so that it doesn't mean jack. Someone will say "Corbin has go away heat" yet continue to tell you their opinions on segments that came after him. He has go away heat but not only did you continue to watch but you will also watch again next week. The only guy i know to ever have "go away heat" was heel austin because fans literally stopped watching entirely after he turned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's just agree to disagree on this one as it appears we both have different concepts on this topic and we'd be arguing about this til both of us are sick of the product itself, which I'm hoping is something we both don't want to happen.  So we cool?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

can't believe WWE is considering leaving the PG era 


I know they didn't think about AEW much before but now to see them actually be serious about competition is odd. 



Also:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't believe WWE is considering leaving the PG era
> 
> 
> I know they didn't think about AEW much before but now to see them actually be serious about competition is odd.
> ...



Hmm, curios to see how a program between Dwyane and Wyatt would turn out.

Also I have the Rock's Jumanji on BD but have yet to watch it.... trying to wonder why.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, curios to see how a program between Dwyane and Wyatt would turn out.
> 
> Also I have the Rock's Jumanji on BD but have yet to watch it.... trying to wonder why.


better than the Mania one where he got buried


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> better than the Mania one where he got buried



That's right his Wyatt family got one shot at the event...... forgot about that for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's right his Wyatt family got one shot at the event...... forgot about that for some reason.



It's easy to forget a forgettable match 


I am curious though how WWE will be "different" after Extreme Rules.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's easy to forget a forgettable match
> 
> 
> I am curious though how WWE will be "different" after Extreme Rules.



I think it's been reported that's when Heyman and Bishoff are suppose to start their creative directing roles to their respective brands they've hired for.  Though both will still have to report to Vince for final aay I'm guessing.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't believe WWE is considering leaving the PG era
> 
> 
> I know they didn't think about AEW much before but now to see them actually be serious about competition is odd.
> ...


 meh a middle finger and saying holy shit one time is leaving pg? Let me doubt. What are they gonna do of all their tons of sponsors who are all there because of their pg oriented product? The shareholder, the family companies. Nah folk meltzer and wade keller made a guess. I would wait before I judge. 
As for considering aew competition, well it's one them, but the fyter fest event did 350k views on br live and provided br with around 300k new subscribers when they were expecting something like 100k to call it a success. Is it absolutely and nonsensically incredible? Yes ( I was expecting 45k since br counts one person as a view so if you watch 100 times you still count as one view )
But is it enough to say they are anything close to competition to wwe? Absolutely no, it's all meltzer and media's wishful thinking because another war would mean more money for them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> meh a middle finger and saying holy shit one time is leaving pg? Let me doubt. What are they gonna do of all their tons of sponsors who are all there because of their pg oriented product? The shareholder, the family companies. Nah folk meltzer and wade keller made a guess. I would wait before I judge.
> As for considering aew competition, well it's one them, but the fyter fest event did 350k views on br live and provided br with around 300k new subscribers when they were expecting something like 100k to call it a success. Is it absolutely and nonsensically incredible? Yes ( I was expecting 45k since br counts one person as a view so if you watch 100 times you still count as one view )
> But is it enough to say they are anything close to competition to wwe? Absolutely no, it's all meltzer and media's wishful thinking because another war would mean more money for them.


Thats not correct. No matter how small or big a good business considers everyone competition.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think it's been reported that's when Heyman and Bishoff are suppose to start their creative directing roles to their respective brands they've hired for.  Though both will still have to report to Vince for final aay I'm guessing.


We'll see if they're serious then. For now I'm waiting for Naito vs Moxley


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> RVD still a cool ^ (use bro) even after all these years.



When RVD dies it will be with a lit up weed in one hand while telling everyone to just be chill and party as his final words.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> When RVD dies it will be with a lit up weed in one hand while telling everyone to just be chill and party as his final words.



Man knows how to party.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thats not correct. No matter how small or big a good business considers everyone competition.


In that case everything is competition to wwe, even video games or anime anything that could be consumed because it takes away the attention from their product? No not really. 
In term of performance and putting on good shows, it's competition. In term of war? No absolutely no they didnt have a single TV show. The last wrestling war was a real deal with rating war and all. Wcw and WWF were on the same footing, they could go at each others. Not just in term of quality. 
There is a reason aew's president said he is never going head to head with raw and they try to avoid a direct confrontation. 
As for the competition in term of quality, well wwe will Just do the cool things that aew does if it works. That's how it has always been , they did with wcw, ecw,  it ain't changing. But could be interesting to see, but I still think rushing things and sending this company to war just so old school out of touch wrestling fans can have some raw is war flashback is just bad. It could be a real alternative that has the longevity, like bellator is to the ufc. This wont happen if there is a war, one will die.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> In that case everything is competition to wwe, even video games or anime anything that could be consumed because it takes away the attention from their product? No not really.
> In term of performance and putting on good shows, it's competition. In term of war? No absolutely no they didnt have a single TV show. The last wrestling war was a real deal with rating war and all. Wcw and WWF were on the same footing, they could go at each others. Not just in term of quality.
> There is a reason aew's president said he is never going head to head with raw and they try to avoid a direct confrontation.
> As for the competition in term of quality, well wwe will Just do the cool things that aew does if it works. That's how it has always been , they did with wcw, ecw,  it ain't changing. But could be interesting to see, but I still think rushing things and sending this company to war just so old school out of touch wrestling fans can have some raw is war flashback is just bad. It could be a real alternative that has the longevity, like bellator is to the ufc. This wont happen if there is a war, one will die.


Actually yes everything is competition. You're fighting for people's time and money. Thats what I'm taught in college.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2019)

man wish @SoulTaker and @teddy were here to talk a bit of G1 Climax so I can know who else to check out


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's easy to forget a forgettable match
> 
> 
> I am curious though how WWE will be "different" after Extreme Rules.



If AEW continues with the homosexuality and baby oil gimmicks they'll be burried faster than Tits n ass wrestling.

Think about how easy it is for Bischoff and Heyman. They can literally push just Cesaro and Asuka and destroy everything AEW is has going on. Ffs Walter is more legit than anyone they have outside of Kenny and Penta.

 If AEW doesn't get punk to debut at All out, they're done.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't believe WWE is considering leaving the PG era
> 
> 
> I know they didn't think about AEW much before but now to see them actually be serious about competition is odd.
> ...


The only reason i don't care for Bray interacting with Rocky is because Bray is working way harder than Rock ever had to. And sure Bray doesn't have half the charisma prime Rock had but still it feels inorganic for him to be riding Rock's cotails at this point in his career.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If AEW continues with the homosexuality and baby oil gimmicks they'll be burried faster than *Tits n ass* wrestling.
> 
> Think about how easy it is for Bischoff and Heyman. They can literally push just Cesaro and Asuka and destroy everything AEW is has going on. Ffs Walter is more legit than anyone they have outside of Kenny and Penta.
> 
> If AEW doesn't get punk to debut at All out, they're done.



To think that freaking Russo was the one to come up with that company's name.  And I remembered when they tried to restart the Monday Night Wars, TNA's opening salvo was a recently retired Flair Styles vs a recently operated Hulk Hogan and Abyss, and the only take away I got from the match was Flair had to do a blade job on himself.  Also Orlando Jordan's debut there as well. 

As for AEW acquiring Punk, that's going to be on how Punk is feeling on wanting to return to any company.  You have to remember he was burn out bad during his tenure at the WWE and didn't leave the business on acceptable terms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The only reason i don't care for Bray interacting with Rocky is because Bray is working way harder than Rock ever had to. And sure Bray doesn't have half the charisma prime Rock had but still it feels inorganic for him to be riding Rock's cotails at this point in his career.



He's been doing it for a lot of wrestlers though. It's Bray trying to  ask for forgiveness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If AEW continues with the homosexuality and baby oil gimmicks they'll be burried faster than Tits n ass wrestling.
> 
> Think about how easy it is for Bischoff and Heyman. They can literally push just Cesaro and Asuka and destroy everything AEW is has going on. Ffs Walter is more legit than anyone they have outside of Kenny and Penta.
> 
> If AEW doesn't get punk to debut at All out, they're done.



This is the problem with how people perceive AEW. That they should act super serious and never have fun with wrestling cause wrestling is all serious business. AEW's intention was to show variety of styles in their company. So that way the fans aren't bored of the same old style if you just focused on Hangman and MJF who are  legit in people's eyes already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

Ready for this Sat.  Two series premiering with one more on the way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Ready for this Sat.  Two series premiering with one more on the way.



I know about Gundam which I'm intrigued and Fooley Cooley but what else?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know about Gundam which I'm intrigued and Fooley Cooley but what else?



Origin and Food Wars start this Sat with Demon Slayer Kimetsu no Yaiba slated to take over one of the series ending soon.  I'm thinking AOT Season 3 as the dub will be done in 4 episodes with DB Super ending it's dub run in 13 episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Origin and Food Wars start this Sat with Demon Slayer Kimetsu no Yaiba slated to take over one of the series ending soon.  I'm thinking AOT Season 3 as the dub will be done in 4 episodes with DB Super ending it's dub run in 13 episodes.



Wonder if the new DB show will replace Super


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually yes everything is competition. You're fighting for people's time and money. Thats what I'm taught in college.



I don't see how people don't get this. Except Vince who has openly stated that everything on TV at same time as raw/smackdown/ppvs are competition for him as they clash and there's only so much free time for people.

Hell he's openly stated that Monday night football is as big a competition as Nitro ever was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I don't see how people don't get this. Except Vince who has openly stated that everything on TV at same time as raw/smackdown/ppvs are competition for him as they clash and there's only so much free time for people.
> 
> Hell he's openly stated that Monday night football is as big a competition as Nitro ever was.



I think even Walt Disney stated that he takes everything as a competition because of said time being a limited resource from people. Thus it became a powerful company. It's how business works.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yep . I personally didn't get it



It's based off the trading card arcade game though continuity wise it's set off after the evens of the DBS Broly film.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's based off the trading card arcade game though continuity wise it's set off after the evens of the DBS Broly film.


Oh. No wonder the quality was worse than Super


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh. No wonder the quality was worse than Super



It also had Cooler going Gold just because.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It also had Cooler going Gold just because.


Maybe it runs in the family?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh. No wonder the quality was worse than Super



But the question remains, is it worse than the first half of GT?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But the question remains, is it worse than the first half of GT?


EDIT: I thought we were talking Super  not Heroes.
Nah. Heroes is just garbage through and through. GT shits on it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As for AEW acquiring Punk, that's going to be on how Punk is feeling on wanting to return to any company.  You have to remember he was burn out bad during his tenure at the WWE and didn't leave the business on acceptable terms.


Yeah but all signs point to punk already having a deal with them in secret. He's been teasing it over the past month or two for a reason. My point being that if they don't get him then the war may be over before it began.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This is the problem with how people perceive AEW. That they should act super serious and never have fun with wrestling cause wrestling is all serious business. AEW's intention was to show variety of styles in their company. So that way the fans aren't bored of the same old style if you just focused on Hangman and MJF who are  legit in people's eyes already.


There's an enormous gap between hard hitting blood fued and homosexual with ass injections, i think they could find a way to be silly without going to the extreme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's an enormous gap between hard hitting blood fued and homosexual with ass injections, i think they could find a way to be silly without going to the extreme.


I will give you this. Thats why I like Orange cassidy his gimmick is different but can wrestle a nice match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But the question remains, is it worse than the first half of GT?


Nothing is as shit as GT. NOTHING!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nothing is as shit as GT. NOTHING!


Id rather watch baby saga than watch golden freeza's awful animated saga in the DBS TV series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yeah but all signs point to punk already having a deal with them in secret. He's been teasing it over the past month or two for a reason. My point being that if they don't get him then the war may be over before it began.



True, if I remember correctly before TNA signed Hogan what got them on the map was signing Angle soon after he was granted his release from WWE after wanting to take time off the company.  I'm amazed he was allowed back in by Vince but I'm guessing that was HHH's work on mending bridges.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Id rather watch baby saga than watch golden freeza's awful animated saga in the DBS TV series.


The animation is awful but the story of GT is Katie Vick levels of bad .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Remember this man was the Ultimate Warrior's last opponent before legit retiring from wrestling due to injury.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Just posting this to show what the Super Dragon Ball Heroes arcade looks like if anyone was curios to know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Maybe it runs in the family?




May be true, but I'm amazed the writers are still alive with the massive anal hemorrhaging that occurred from this gigantic ass pull we just saw here.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The animation is awful but the story of GT is Katie Vick levels of bad .


its not just the animation, the way the whole golden freeza saga acts out is fanfic tier or GT's first saga and black star dragons levels of pure awful. There is nothing redeeming about the golden freeza saga at all, it makes garlic jr saga look amazing in comparison.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> its not just the animation, the way the whole golden freeza saga acts out is fanfic tier or GT's first saga and black star dragons levels of pure awful. There is nothing redeeming about the golden freeza saga at all, it makes garlic jr saga look amazing in comparison.


Makes sense then. 




Moxley got an interview with ESPN on his own


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If AEW continues with the homosexuality and baby oil gimmicks they'll be burried faster than Tits n ass wrestling.
> 
> Think about how easy it is for Bischoff and Heyman. They can literally push just Cesaro and Asuka and destroy everything AEW is has going on. Ffs Walter is more legit than anyone they have outside of Kenny and Penta.
> 
> If AEW doesn't get punk to debut at All out, they're done.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's an enormous gap between hard hitting blood fued and homosexual with ass injections, i think they could find a way to be silly without going to the extreme.



What homosexuality are you talking about? 
Also do you know why all the silly thing is thrown in the preshow? Exactly. 
Tony khan said fight for the fallen is the model their TV show will follow and the bucks already confirmed that this show will be serious. So if you do the math you get the point. 
They are experiencing before their show hit TV, where their margin of error will be very thin and they wont be able to do anything with the product. So right now was their best chance to use those preshow and throw all their shit to see what sticks. Also fyter fest was over the top in the silly thing because it was a wrestling/gaming show, a hadoken palm strike got the biggest pop of the match....
   And I still dont understand the whole thing about the homosexuality tho. I dont see your point. Also aew doesnt need punk to be fine, they didnt need him to sell out all their shows, they didnt need him to sell 100k ppvs for DON, they didnt need him to get their tv deal, they didnt need him to bring 300k new subscribers to br live. This punk wanking also needs to stop. 

@Jon Moxley I disagree with the idea of a war, because people seem to thinks this is gonna be as intense and as crazy as the monday night wars. No this isnt gonna be , because the show run on different days ( Raw on monday, SD on thuesday). Anything else to counter program aew is a no news for me. Not even nxt because the reality is that no one watches nxt's weekly shows. 
I have more of a problem with the word war being thrown around rather than "comeptition" in itself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What homosexuality are you talking about?
> Also do you know why all the silly thing is thrown in the preshow? Exactly.
> Tony khan said fight for the fallen is the model their TV show will follow and the bucks already confirmed that this show will be serious. So if you do the math you get the point.
> They are experiencing before their show hit TV, where their margin of error will be very thin and they wont be able to do anything with the product. So right now was their best chance to use those preshow and throw all their shit to see what sticks. Also fyter fest was over the top in the silly thing because it was a wrestling/gaming show, a hadoken palm strike got the biggest pop of the match....
> ...


Oh I get you. I don't think it will be a war. 


I think other than casuals and marks of the companies, there's others who will just want to tune in to each to see which just makes them happier to watch. That's how I'll go about it. If WWE is gonna change for the better I won't just tune out but I'll still watch AEW.

If WWE goes back to sucking then I'm done and I"ll move forward with other companies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

By the way guys, Moxley found out about the taking his ball and going home comments from Seth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh I get you. I don't think it will be a war.
> 
> 
> I think other than casuals and marks of the companies, there's others who will just want to tune in to each to see which just makes them happier to watch. That's how I'll go about it. If WWE is gonna change for the better I won't just tune out but I'll still watch AEW.
> ...


That's the thing, people can still watch both. That's why I said it wont be a war, it will be much more boring than we think. This will just be each companies putting their shows. And going by Mox's last interview aew seems to be far more worried with their own things than anyone else. 
Talking about him, why are people surprised about his option to leave in one year if he ain't happy? 
The dude right after leaving wwe ( a big corporate company that owns him) signed up with another big corporate company that owns him. People thought be wouldnt try at least to put some security measure just in case all their promises were lie and he had no freedom? When Moxley signed he never worked with them,  he signed on the sole basis that he trust cody and cody told him he would "play his own music", he took an nonsensically high risk because if aew was a lie and they were just gonna micromanage him, he would be fucked up. 
If you listen to the guy's interview he is happy and talks more about how to make the whole product a success rather than his own personal success. The guy could go live forever with his wwe money but decided to hurt himself against janela. The dedication of the guy is crazy. I already see people saying they shouldn't push him because of that. Fans are JUST like vince, they want to own the wrestlers 100% like their little property. 
I am confident it was just a security measure by him. People on Twitter already assuming he will go back to wwe after one year and calling him a manipulator. Wrestling fans are fucking mongrel, sorry but the amount of dumb people in our communities is off the chart. ( it doesnt help that the "journalist" did everything he could to make it sounds like he would go back to wwe just to create some buzz) 
All this is sad , that's why I only comes to this ave to talk wrestling and very few forums


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> By the way guys, Moxley found out about the taking his ball and going home comments from Seth


They asked him, he dodged the thing and didnt answer. I didnt expect him to, he doesnt comes off as a petty dude. Lol 
But seriously fuck Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They asked him, he dodged the thing and didnt answer. I didnt expect him to, he doesnt comes off as a petty dude. Lol
> But seriously fuck Rollins


He kept clearing stating his issue is with Vince and not even Vince as personal but just creative differences.

Dude doesn't hate WWE like Punk did. 

Shame his 'brother' would do to stab him in the back just to be top dog


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> By the way guys, Moxley found out about the taking his ball and going home comments from Seth



Wasn't Roman interviewed and he had a hell of a lot of more positive thing to say about Jon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't Roman interviewed and he had a hell of a lot of more positive thing to say about Jon.


Yeah he said it's his boy and that the work environment has changed  but he'll always be friends with him.

Then proceeded to say AEW isn't competition


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He kept clearing stating his issue is with Vince and not even Vince as personal but just creative differences.
> 
> Dude doesn't hate WWE like Punk did.
> 
> Shame his 'brother' would do to stab him in the back just to be top dog


 he is too kind. Many people in his place would crucify Rollins here. Sorry but Moxley 1) is the hottest thing right now 2)is literally dealing with a wrestling company with his friendos and they are successful as fuck meanwhile Rollins is being referred as Becky's "boyfriend" "bitch" on raw and is in a program with lacey and Corbin.  
Like I said fuck Rollins ( and I am one of his big defender here, at least i was )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> he is too kind. Many people in his place would crucify Rollins here. Sorry but Moxley 1) is the hottest thing right now 2)is literally dealing with a wrestling company with his friendos and they are successful as fuck meanwhile Rollins is being referred as Becky's "boyfriend" "bitch" on raw and is in a program with lacey and Corbin.
> Like I said fuck Rollins ( and I am one of his big defender here, at least i was )



Plus the fact ESPN decided to interview him having the partnership with WWE is pretty fucking hilarious  


best part of the interview is Jon and the writer focusing on G1 Climax and NJPW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah he said it's his boy and that the work environment has changed  but he'll always be friends with him.
> 
> Then proceeded to say AEW isn't competition



At least he didn't full out throw him under the bus like Rollins and that pretty shows how much a brotherhood he and Moxley are in.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Plus the fact ESPN decided to interview him having the partnership with WWE is pretty fucking hilarious
> 
> 
> best part of the interview is Jon and the writer focusing on G1 Climax and NJPW


That's the icing on the cake 
Well it was an interview about his njpw run and the G1 , thank god they didnt focus on what seth cuckllins said lol
Roman dealt with it with class and ease but it didnt prevent him from siding with his company and make his bold statement. That's how you do it smart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> At least he didn't full out throw him under the bus like Rollins and that pretty shows how much a brotherhood he and Moxley are in.


to be fair apparently Becky was a big ole stan for Moxley in WWE . That and he's becoming a 'bitch' in storylines while Moxley was trending on Twitter and then DON and then NJPW


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Cant wait for them to start their TV show and every week Moxley is the most talked thing while seth is locked in a Izanami where he feud with corbin for eternity!! 
 Its also funny that seth did admit he always wanted to fight omega and Moxley is doing just that  
I hope he has a stellar performance in the G1!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> to be fair apparently Becky was a big ole stan for Moxley in WWE . That and he's becoming a 'bitch' in storylines while Moxley was trending on Twitter and then DON and then NJPW



So bad feelings from Rollins because his current owner used to have the hots for the guy that left.  Spiteful, just spiteful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So bad feelings from Rollins because his current owner used to have the hots for the guy that left.  Spiteful, just spiteful.



I mean it isn't shocking .  Seth doesn't look like a dude you'd trust


----------



## pat pat (Jul 5, 2019)

Please stop the seth burying now.
Anyway wwe are giving away tickets the same way they did for stomping ground but this time for extreme rules. I mean it isnt totally Rollins' fault but it's a bad look that 2 ppv headlined by him did so bad
However the people blaming him for that and the ratings are shoot retarded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Please stop the seth burying now.
> Anyway wwe are giving away tickets the same way they did for stomping ground but this time for extreme rules. I mean it isnt totally Rollins' fault but it's a bad look that 2 ppv headlined by him did so bad
> However the people blaming him for that and the ratings are shoot retarded


Nobody blamed him (well some idiots did) the problem is like when DB won the gold  and Kofi now is that they always have the winners at Mania have really shitty feuds after because they're saving the good feuds for SS.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Here's my thoughts overall: Seth is a hell of a wrestler and WWE is one of the most stacked rosters in the world. So how the fuck do you make the content bad? You have production tools, brand power,  everything you need to build new stars and yet rely on old ones.

How do you restrict that talented roster from being able to make you money?


It all is annoying as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Here's my thoughts overall: Seth is a hell of a wrestler and WWE is one of the most stacked rosters in the world. So how the fuck do you make the content bad? You have production tools, brand power,  everything you need to build new stars and yet rely on old ones.
> 
> How do you restrict that talented roster from being able to make you money?
> 
> ...



WWE logic.... there is none.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE logic.... there is none.



Or maybe Vince doesn't have the grapefruits anymore 

*In b4 Vince buries me on live tv*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or maybe Vince doesn't have the grapefruits anymore
> 
> *In b4 Vince buries me on live tv*



Nah, he'll just have you feud with Elias.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, he'll just have you feud with Elias.


Better than feuding with Baron or Shane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2019)

Oh yeah so I got a call from my former boss who needs people for Survivor Series and asked if wanted to work those days.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't Roman interviewed and he had a hell of a lot of more positive thing to say about Jon.



Yup his interview about Ambrose/Mox can be summed up with.

"I love the guy, our working relationship has changed.  But I love him and he'll always be my brother."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah so I got a call from my former boss who needs people for Survivor Series and asked if wanted to work those days.



Have him call Nailz instead, but that must mean Vince will have to apologize to the guy for coming on to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Have him call Nailz instead, but that must mean Vince will have to apologize to the guy for coming on to him.


Vince apologizing is as unlikely as Toonami not showing a single shounen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince apologizing is as unlikely as Toonami not showing a single shounen.



That's harsh man, you know it's the bread and butter of the block.



Speaking of bread and butter it would seem Funi now has streaming rights to all of Sunrise's.  They already have Love Live and newer Gundam titles licensed but a few days a go just made a deal with Nozomi to stream their catalog which includes all the older Gundam titles.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nobody blamed him (well some idiots did) the problem is like when DB won the gold  and Kofi now is that they always have the winners at Mania have really shitty feuds after because they're saving the good feuds for SS.


 i hope the SS Freud qre good tho....because it is very stupid to do it that way lol.



Jon Moxley said:


> Here's my thoughts overall: Seth is a hell of a wrestler and WWE is one of the most stacked rosters in the world. So how the fuck do you make the content bad? You have production tools, brand power,  everything you need to build new stars and yet rely on old ones.
> 
> How do you restrict that talented roster from being able to make you money?
> 
> ...


 that's why I gave up on them, you have no excuse to fail with all these factors.



Also jon Moxley fought with killer cross(with bordeaux as his manager). I find this interesting since he might recruit him. We will see/the company in which he appeared G
FSW has a relationship with one of aew's big partner OWE. 
(They would be smart to create a real network like that, they dont have an "nxt" so that could be their way to get young talents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's harsh man, you know it's the bread and butter of the block.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of bread and butter it would seem Funi now has streaming rights to all of Sunrise's.  They already have Love Live and newer Gundam titles licensed but a few days a go just made a deal with Nozomi to stream their catalog which includes all the older Gundam titles.


Thats the way Vince works


----------



## pat pat (Jul 6, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  stop rating my posts “agree”


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What homosexuality are you talking about?
> Also do you know why all the silly thing is thrown in the preshow? Exactly.
> Tony khan said fight for the fallen is the model their TV show will follow and the bucks already confirmed that this show will be serious. So if you do the math you get the point.
> They are experiencing before their show hit TV, where their margin of error will be very thin and they wont be able to do anything with the product. So right now was their best chance to use those preshow and throw all their shit to see what sticks. Also fyter fest was over the top in the silly thing because it was a wrestling/gaming show, a hadoken palm strike got the biggest pop of the match....
> And I still dont understand the whole thing about the homosexuality tho. I dont see your point. Also aew doesnt need punk to be fine, they didnt need him to sell out all their shows, they didnt need him to sell 100k ppvs for DON, they didnt need him to get their tv deal, they didnt need him to bring 300k new subscribers to br live. This punk wanking also needs to stop.



Sonny Kiss

I get Tony Khan has a plan in place and so far they've done a great job _with some of their product. _Like moxley pointed out(our forum member not the wrestler) a guy like Orange Kassidy is fine because he can actually put on an entertaining match, but the insider comedy spots need to go if they want to draw money.

The numbers were good and everything but 300k sign ups on a free website isn't shit. Niche video game streamers pull those numbers in *paid* subscribtions alone. Jericho is currently their biggest draw and there's a contingent of wrestling fans put off by his body and gimmick. Kenny is a legit draw as well but he won't be pulling in 60k fans to fight guys like MJF, Page, and Cody unless they can put together blood fueds.

 They need Punk to go head to head with WWE because he will make the fans tune in. Punk's done a great job conserving his drawing power opposed to guys like Jericho and Cody who've over booked themselves over the past few years wrestling too often. Not to mention the fact that he's the only top draw in the world(outside of Lesnar) that can actually turn the fans against him like a true heel.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 6, 2019)

If Br live executives are thrilled with the number because they tripled their expectations, then it IS a big deal. They think in term of potential, and I intend to trust the expert more.
As for all the rest, tony Khan has his plans and they know what they are doing, this is the most successful non wwe company since wcw, they keep getting those successful results. It’s not luck they know what they are doing and where they are going, they proved it.
For Sony kids, not only she hasn’t been portrayed much so far, but please with the homosexual thing, goldust during the attitude era was one of the most sexual AND “gay” character ever. It’s not going to ruin anything for them, kids isn’t a main éventer ever.
Of course y2j is their biggest draw, but they will create stars, that’s the endgame. I feel like people want them to do exactly what TNA did. Their roster have potential
Also y2j is one of the only real draw left in North America wrestling. Him and lesnar, the cena rock etc are retired , Goldberg is basically gone.
Ps : I also think they have punk, they left clues in BTE and cody’s Way to answer when asked about punk is very vague and unclear, he never gives an answer, same for tony Khan. He literally said “if punk came at DON it would have ruined the work of others” when asked if they have punk....I mean  and punk weirdly talk a A lot about AEW on his social media


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> If Br live executives are thrilled with the number because they tripled their expectations, then it IS a big deal. They think in term of potential, and I intend to trust the expert more.
> As for all the rest, tony Khan has his plans and they know what they are doing, this is the most successful non wwe company since wcw, they keep getting those successful results. It’s not luck they know what they are doing and where they are going, they proved it.
> For Sony kids, not only she hasn’t been portrayed much so far, but please with the homosexual thing, goldust during the attitude era was one of the most sexual AND “gay” character ever. It’s not going to ruin anything for them, kids isn’t a main éventer ever.
> Of course y2j is their biggest draw, but they will create stars, that’s the endgame. I feel like people want them to do exactly what TNA did. Their roster have potential
> ...


First of all bleacher report being satisfied for web traffic is their prerogative, not AEW's. They are a website that profits from clicks so naturally having 300k free sign up's is a win for them but AEW isn't entirely advertisement dependent, they need people that are paying for cable or TNT's TV app to spend money and tune in. I'm sure the goal is somewhere around 800k live viewership before the end of 2020, and as of now we can't assume they will hit that number for certain.

Second, i hate the presumptuous tagline that Golddust being a piece of the attitude era means people will tune in to watch any character regardless of how excessive their sexuality is. Golddust was a lower midcard guy that was an enigma during the time he was showcased largely in part to society's aversion to homoerotic media. In the world today homosexuality is more acceptable than being a minority so you can't say this sonny kiss character is pushing envelopes when in reality his gimmick is just in poor taste. Also don't encourage those people by calling them the oppisite gender.

And finally the way you talk about CM Punk is hilarious. TNA brought in former talent from WWE that have already had a reputation for whoring themselves out. Like i alluded to in my last post Punk isn't valuable because he's from WWE, or because of his pipebomb promo's, Punk is valuable because he left wrestling at his peak and has done an excellent job maintaining the illusion that he'll never wrestle again, something that may or may not be true but would definitely move the meter if it isn't anx he does come back.


P.s. Cody saying that Punk appearing at DON "would ruin the work of others" was in refrence to Punk's potential return overshadowing the arrival of Moxley.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 6, 2019)

We will agree to disagree, we will see who the future prove right ( so far it is proving me right )
But it’s ridiculous, AEW works for br ( which is a tnt property, br live is TNT’s streaming platform lol)  then being thrilled with aew’s numbers can only be positive for AEW. It’s like saying your boss or partner being satisfied with your job isn’t that big of a deal. TNT are the one who are going to promote AEW, if they are satisfied with their number and see potential in them it is the only thing that matters. Period
Anyway...
As for kiss, it’s simply his character and what he has been doing since he started wrestling. If they try to change him, then they are hypocrites because their selling point is that their wrestlers are themselves, my point about goldust is that having Sony kids won’t turn away a lot of people. Kiss is actually a great performer and beyond his gimmick is absolutely great in the ring. That’s the point the contrast between his mannerism and his in ring( that you couldn’t see because the battle royale limited them). 
But we will see 
( as for punk to tell you the truth I don’t give a darn, I and others didn’t wait for him to start following their product)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> We will agree to disagree, we will see who the future prove right ( so far it is proving me right )
> But it’s ridiculous, AEW works for br ( which is a tnt property, br live is TNT’s streaming platform lol)  then being thrilled with aew’s numbers can only be positive for AEW. It’s like saying your boss or partner being satisfied with your job isn’t that big of a deal. TNT are the one who are going to promote AEW, if they are satisfied with their number and see potential in them it is the only thing that matters. Period
> Anyway...
> As for kiss, it’s simply his character and what he has been doing since he started wrestling. If they try to change him, then they are hypocrites because their selling point is that their wrestlers are themselves, my point about goldust is that having Sony kids won’t turn away a lot of people. Kiss is actually a great performer and beyond his gimmick is absolutely great in the ring. That’s the point the contrast between his mannerism and his in ring( that you couldn’t see because the battle royale limited them).
> ...


Kiss is outlaw as fuck, "great performer" my ass. He gets a cheap pop for one spot and is used to draw a niche audience. They already have better versions of him with Private Party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2019)

:Erza


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2019)

WWE reportedly "very pleased" by Heyman's ideas. Was responsible for the opening segment, the alleged "burial" segment, and NXT introductions on RAW:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley  stop rating my posts “agree”


But I agree with some stuff you said


----------



## pat pat (Jul 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> WWE reportedly "very pleased" by Heyman's ideas. Was responsible for the opening segment, the alleged "burial" segment, and NXT introductions on RAW:


Dave Meltzer reported EXACTLY the contrary , since him and Alvarez said the opening segment was a Vince idea, just like Cory grave saying holy shit and the club reunion. 
he said the only thing Heyman did was the nxt call up.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 7, 2019)

i am starting to think a lot of the "wrestling media" are as informed as us and just makes assumptions based on simple deduction. the raw opening segment was explosive so everyone thought it was a Heyman idea ( even though Strowman did worse and crazier thing than this before any Heyman talk) so the media report that it's a Heyman thing and of course adds that wwe is happy with it 
on the other hand meltzer says the contrary 
they all use each other as sources and say everything and its contrary


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2019)

impact ppv was today


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2019)

Hopefully Vince sends himself to a retirement home once Punk debuts at AEW


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2019)

I'd find it funny if Vince and Punk somehow worked up an agreement that blows off this Shane "Best in the world." gimmick, where it starts with Punk taking out Shane, then Vince for a few months before destroying hunter at Mania in a 30s squash.

(Yes I know that's not going to happen.  I mean Hunter having shortest match at mania?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Kisame about to be angry with the Young bucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Young Bucks made fun of Corbin's push and realized that nobody likes the  Librarian gimmick and threaten to push her gimmick for 5 years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Well Seth and Becky opening the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Hmm, starting off Raw with Becky and her bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Good that it's a match at least


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

So will Becky and Seth show some chemistry tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will Becky and Seth show some chemistry tonight.


they are gonna do a gorilla press apparently.


Also in b4 heels stand tall


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> they are gonna do a gorilla press apparently.
> 
> 
> Also in b4 *heels* stand tall



Futa Becky and Bitch Made Rollins, well if you say so.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Futa Becky and Bitch Made Rollins, well if you say so.



Seth and HHH do have something in common it seems


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth and HHH do have something in common it seems



Dammit man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

lol that audience member gave back Lacey's hat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

What's the point of an elimination mix tag match if it's only male vs male and female vs female then.  Logic.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 8, 2019)

The fuck? A mixed elimination is not just a normal one on one male's match?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Again the concept of this match, did anyone think that through.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Lol Jerry Springer lite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again the concept of this match, did anyone think that through.


iM a GeNiUs- Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Almas struck The Man...... ok.

So the Power Couple wins but not Gorilla Press as part of the celebration.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

This segment has Heyman on it but also seems very designed to please Vince sadly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Well called it. Heels stand tall .


Here's how I can see Lacey and Corbin winning.



Brock shows up , trolls Seth,  Seth gets pinned  and both Becky and Seth lose the belts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Did Lacey just kick Becky in the crotch before hitting her punch finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Lacey just kick Becky in the crotch before hitting her punch finisher.



She didn't lift high enough to do so but yeah Lacey's too goddamn green . Really needs to be far away from the main event scene.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

God WWE really needs good promo heels 


OH WAIT THEY HAD TWO IN BRAY AND MOXLEY!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She didn't lift high enough to do so but yeah Lacey's too goddamn green . Really needs to be far away from the main event scene.



So she did try to go for The Man's package.  Vince created a futa and now has to deal with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Brock going to cash in...... on The Man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

The Brock news killed the crowd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

The music they are using for this Strowman/Lashley feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Lashley going to get heat, he used the word hospital instead of medical facility.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

eww 2 out of 3 falls again


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 8, 2019)

A 6-Man Tag 2 Outta 3 Falls Match?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess they're trying to get people as much exposure as possible. Idk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> A 6-Man Tag 2 Outta 3 Falls Match?



They need those commercials in.  Honestly, Raw is becoming as bad as Anime Unleashed back in the day when it comes to commercials over the actual show.  Hell, one of the main reasons I bought about 2/3 of the series shown on that block was because I wanted to see them with having to cut to commercial every five minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well that was a cluster fuck of the final two pin fall. Bell rang early.  Well Elias bailed on his team even when the picked up the first pin and Revival pretty much in a handicap after.  Also Renee needs to be removed from commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Welp Vince shitting on that marriage. But Rockstar Spud gets a title for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

sorry went to watch some hot trash anime instead of this tag match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Vince shitting on that marriage. But Rockstar Spud gets a title for it.


HOW DARE YOU HAVE A HOT WIFE ? YOU'RE JUST A JOBBER PAL!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Fuck sakes, B Team getting buried in a commercial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> HOW DARE YOU HAVE A HOT WIFE ? YOU'RE JUST A JOBBER PAL!



So he's the Krillin of the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Drake gonna get cucked, all for the jobber champion. Nice logic Drake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So he's the Krillin of the WWE.


Pretty much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Drake gonna get cucked, all for the jobber champion. Nice logic Drake



Hmm, so he's the Yamcha then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Drake's future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well poor Rey just got Yamcha there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

At least Lashley gave us a Gorilla Press that was promised tonight from Becky and Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> At least Lashley gave us a Gorilla Press that was promised tonight from Becky and Rollins.



They also promised to work on their chemistry and the two elements didn't match up to become H2O


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

that's what you get for being mean Charlie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well No Way out for a pay check.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Jose was sloppy getting out . Guess no wreslting has made him that way


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Didn't get the point of that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Cesaro with the quick win and using a submission for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Street Profits trying to sell the EC PPV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Didn't get the point of that.



Collecting pay checks is what I got from that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm starting to think WWE only gave us a good Raw last week due to Moxley's match vs Janela and the tag team match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice use of your NXT Tag Champions, whoring out a PPV and recapping what's "important" for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nice use of your NXT Tag Champions, whoring out a PPV and recapping what's "important" for tonight.



Vince needs to fuck off already


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

stop it. I can't handle the burial


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Maria legit pregnant, probably story line is Lynch is the father.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn they do this again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Maria legit pregnant, probably story line is Lynch is the father.


Would actually canonize Futa Becky . Which would then turn on Seth and HHH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Becky has become this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

< Smackdown champion

< On Raw


Well fuck off Wild card rules then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Becky has become this.


Makes sense why she calls herself the Man now


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2019)

Just show Truth coming out her room already. jesus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

God Bayley sucks on promos. Why didn't they just turn her heel?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Hmm when's the last time they had a split screen. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Can we end this feud already, fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Just show Truth coming out her room already. jesus.


but Maria already claimed Becky would get her pregnant though 

Truth going after Drake's wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Why where those two girls given mic time for?  I mean why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Yep Rtruth going after Drake's wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well there went the Jobber's Parade.

Viking Raiders up next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Viking Raiders is dead. Thanks once again Vince. You kill everything you touch


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2019)

Ricochet just happy to be here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah a verbal promo followed by a video promo.... and commercial break in???


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Wait a second... Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

finished up on watching Guardians of the Galaxy. 

What's happened?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well Ricochet won but The Clubs sends a statement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

fuck off with Evolve WWE.


You straight up cheesed AEW's charity event


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Beat the clock challenges means I go re-watch Reincarnated as a Slime OAD on Crunchy.  Hot and cute monster girls in bikinis more enticing than watching any of that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

That Janitor guy smart AF. Just stand in a corner for 5k? Shit I do it for 50


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That Janitor guy smart AF. Just stand in a corner for 5k? Shit I do it for 50



smh and that's why the janitor knows how to play the game and you get cucked by Becky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

crowd chanting  CM Punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

God this Raw is shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

This thing with the Shit the Clock still going on.  Back to Betterman episode 18 in HD.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm guessing Sasha returns but eh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

What's that, Bayley turns pseudo-heel and get's some heat for it.  Well it's a bit late for that.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn this RAW is steaming nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

Why do they keep doing Mike like this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Welp Becky is the father then.  Vince has watch too many Angel Blade episodes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Wait why is Corey the interviewer? 

Is it cause Charlie's failing as a heel interviewer ?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Becky is the father then.  Vince has watch too many Angel Blade episodes.


They need to make more Angel Blade


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Becky is the father then.  Vince has watch too many Angel Blade episodes.



Yeah she's taking leadership in the relationships


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth is lame AF. Save us Brock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Take care, Graves.  If you piss Becky off she will legit ride your ass raw.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

Really enjoying Street Profits


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Street Profits good. 

Also good on WWE to have people appear multiple times. Just not Bailey anymore plz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

can't believe you guys are enjoy Street Profit becoming sales pitchmen for EC .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> They need to make more Angel Blade



Agree, but I think the majority of the animation staff are not longer there.  And Takahiro Kimura is working on other projects as of late.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Becky is the father then.  Vince has watch too many Angel Blade episodes.



That means Seth is into water sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Lio Rush is in that suit I just know it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Well about 5 minutes left of this garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2019)

Lol this is some TNA shiz.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

Damn Cedric actually with a decent showing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

yeah reveal yourself after you lost.  Pretty dumb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2019)

Where the fuck was Roman in all of this.  Does it take that long to recover from an attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

I would have agreed that Cedric reveal would be great if he had won the match but he lost . I don't get the damn writing. People know there's no way Taker and Roman are losing so why not let Shane eat the pin from Cendric.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I would have agreed that Cedric reveal would be great if he had won the match but he lost . I don't get the damn writing. People know there's no way Taker and Roman are losing so why not let Shane eat the pin from Cendric.


At this point I'll take what I can get. 
But Cedric and Cesaro really should be in the US Title picture once AJ and Ricochet are done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> At this point I'll take what I can get.
> But Cedric and Cesaro really should be in the US Title picture once AJ and Ricochet are done



Cedric vs Ricochet will hopefully be flippy as hell


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2019)

AEW or WWE prolly gonna try to be all over this one


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where the fuck was Roman in all of this.  Does it take that long to recover from an attack.



Rest spots are his forte


----------



## pat pat (Jul 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Young Bucks made fun of Corbin's push and realized that nobody likes the  Librarian gimmick and threaten to push her gimmick for 5 years


I laughed so fucking hard 
But at least it shows they are self aware, that's cool


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2019)

Kofi might be injured.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kofi might be injured.


and to think they never did the obvious feud of kofi/orton. what a cuck ass company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2019)

She has bigger arms than me but imma still smash her


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 9, 2019)

Holy shit KO went off


----------



## pat pat (Jul 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> She has bigger arms than me but imma still smash her


 smash the fucking GYM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2019)

Hows Smackdown guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hows Smackdown guys?



Don't know, my stream konked out for about an hour and I'm just got it back about 10 minutes ago to see the triple threat match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2019)

And now they are in catering for some reason.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 9, 2019)

Its  3 am here 
Cant wait for tomorrow to happen, I am hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2019)

So Ali coming back as a super hero.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2019)

It's time that Vince walks away from this .... now. 

Congrats Dunn, Shelton finally speaks and the audio was low that you couldn't hear him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know, my stream konked out for about an hour and I'm just got it back about 10 minutes ago to see the triple threat match.


Was gonna watch but then I remember the stupid end of Raw and held myself back .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2019)

Tuned SD out after the segment in catering.  If they are going to do story line where the jobbers go to eat, then no thank you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuned SD out after the segment in catering.  If they are going to do story line where the jobbers go to eat, then no thank you.


Its good shit though. I'm sure Seth will promote this as well


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> smash the fucking GYM



Don’t have time to do gym lol


----------



## pat pat (Jul 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t have time to do gym lol


----------



## pat pat (Jul 10, 2019)

That Kevin Owens promo piss me off. Wwe already did it with Corbin and then Seth, so basically they put on a shit product with bad talent management and THEN send one of their talent to explain to their audience that the product is garbage...and then proceed to change nothing?!! 
Fuck this crap


----------



## pat pat (Jul 10, 2019)

@Jon Moxley there is an interesting interview with van vliet and the bucks, it's very interesting and show that they have a lot less power than everyone thinks. And tony khan despite his "nice guy" looknactually has a lot of authority and dont sit there doing everything the EVP wants. They said they were begging to lose at DON and tony told them nope you are going over. It's interesting,  because people were saying the bucks would turn the tv program into BTE BTE Tony clearly said no it's not going to be that, people replied "khan is a money mark"
Well I guess there is a lot we dont know?
  Oh and Pac is coming!
Omega is the coach of the women division and work with them on everything, that's certainly why all their matches so far could get the public. +they said tony khan wont allow any headshot anymore and they didnt want to do it but cody said it was good and all. This dude is too old school  
They also explained they were all ome little step away from going to wwe! So the people who say aew is the reason they left njpw are wrong,they were leaving anyway. But still could you imagine how different things would have been?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2019)

Passed on Smackdown last night after RAW. But I will watch the KO Promo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 10, 2019)

Y'all see Enzo and Janela fighting at a concert?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 10, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y'all see Enzo and Janela fighting at a concert?


Fucking entertaining 
I laughed my ass off


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 11, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Y'all see Enzo and Janela fighting at a concert?


A fuckin blink 182 concert no less.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> A fuckin blink 182 concert no less.


They are truly all the small things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 11, 2019)

The Owens promo was weak. The crowd reacted like they were watching tennis, and Owens delivery was off. He never took breaks between his sentences and sounded like he was out of breath.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Owens promo was weak. The crowd reacted like they were watching tennis, and Owens delivery was off. He never took breaks between his sentences and sounded like he was out of breath.



you could have said he's fat and we will all get it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 12, 2019)

Holy shit. So after listening to Cornettes drive thru, he brought up thr fact Nyla Rose is a transformer? Everything makes so much sense now


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> A fuckin blink 182 concert no less.



Say it ain't so.



Jake CENA said:


> you could have said he's fat and we will all get it






Kisame3rd14 said:


> Holy shit. So after listening to Cornettes drive thru, he brought up thr fact Nyla Rose is a transformer? Everything makes so much sense now



Huh... So Nyla's a robot. 
I mean she moves like one, so I guess it makes sense. I've heard weirder.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Owens promo was weak. The crowd reacted like they were watching tennis, and Owens delivery was off. He never took breaks between his sentences and sounded like he was out of breath.


yea because he's a fat boy.

aw fuck...everyone beat me to it....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2019)

So Fight for the Fallen or Evolve 10th anniversary show for tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2019)

Fallen. I don't really know much about Evolve.

Main Event card looks neat tho, so I'll probably watch a replay.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Fight for the Fallen or Evolve 10th anniversary show for tomorrow.


both at the same time on two screens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

Summerslam will suck this year.  I can’t even begin to build a proper card.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

I hear Anderson and Gallows signed 5 year deals for 7/800k a year.  Can’t blame them for re-signing.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2019)

800K a year? GG.

Btw on a unrelated note:


*Spoiler*: _Short Story Contest_ 




Voting is taking place for the KCC Short Story Contest. Would love to see you guys vote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear Anderson and Gallows signed 5 year deals for 7/800k a year.  Can’t blame them for re-signing.



Yeah the Ambroses and Bryans of the world are the anomaly rather than the rule (and the former fucking barely, let's be real). For eveeyone else, money talks.

'Ey, if they don't give a shit, I don't. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

Gallows in particular.  Not that talented.  Has a family.  Gets to be on tv.  Gets to make like $5m over his career with the company.

It was a no brainer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2019)

So Jericho got sick of Ghost and Jake calling him fat that he's actually lost weight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Fight for the Fallen or Evolve 10th anniversary show for tomorrow.


Fallen. Its an actual charity event and I dont care much for the card of Evolve.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2019)

Lol finally saw the KO promo. Lol at least WWE knows some of us are sick of that. Wish they would really do something about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Jericho got sick of Ghost and Jake calling him fat that he's actually lost weight.



Really?? Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

I guarantee that Jericho is still fat.  He doesn’t care about being in shape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Really?? Pics or it didnt happen


Give me a minute. It's on Instagram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2019)

This still could be fat but looks like he does care.now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

Jericho still looks like an asshole.

Retire old man!  At least cut your hair!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This still could be fat but looks like he does care.now.



It's his age mostly showing there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2019)

More entertaining than anyone on the roster right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> both at the same time on two screens.



Doing the same but Fallen on the laptop with Evolve on the TV screen on the Network.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon won his first G1 match vs Taichi. Crowd was popping for Moxley for most of the match.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

He should probably wear a shirt. His body looks like it's drooping.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> He should probably wear a shirt. His body looks like it's drooping.


Don't make him put you on a list.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doing the same but Fallen on the laptop with Evolve on the TV screen on the Network.


basically what I'll be doing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Summerslam will suck this year.  I can’t even begin to build a proper card.


Remember that survivor series that had a shitty build but exceeded expectations(either last year or the year prior), the same thing can happen here but im keeping my expectations grounded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2019)

Fight for the fallen just needs to be better than FyterFest and I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2019)

I actually hope Seth and Becky lose.  Maybe wwe will stop trotting them out together if they aren’t co-champions anymore?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2019)

As much as i would love for Becky and Seth to lose i think Becky will be on the cover of the next game so i can't see it happening.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This still could be fat but looks like he does care.now.



He just flex his abs. He’s still fat. Wtf dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> He just flex his abs. He’s still fat. Wtf dean


Give him a little credit . He tried


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

I expect Moxley to fuck up Kenny tonight which would be a brutal travel schedule


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Give him a little credit . He tried



Okay sure lol 



Jon Moxley said:


> I expect Moxley to fuck up Kenny tonight which would be a brutal travel schedule



That would be bad for business


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2019)

Y2J vs:


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2019)

So is this his 10th... 20th time now?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Saw the mugshot and got worried, but really, as far as the list of shit Jeff could get caught up in, having one too many Daniel's and being loopy out and about is low on it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Okay sure lol
> 
> 
> 
> That would be bad for business




How so?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So is this his 10th... 20th time now?




Man it's only a matter of time where this dude legit will just end losing what he has.  Just smoke joints and chill like RVD


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2019)

Damn.  Jeff is legit a menace to society.  Reminds me that Joe just used this in a storyline.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


>




Man he better win on Sunday. Sick of Kofi and pancakes


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2019)

Joe told the truth in those promos.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

I can't hear the commentary because of Bates's sweater


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Not like it was a high bar, but this was a better showing from the librarian(s)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Interested in Bea and Shoko. My fave Joshie is Yuka though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Lol Britt tried to tag in Shoko


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

So Evolve on right now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Run in from the Close Caption machine. That's GOTTA be a dq!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Evolve on right now.


We DoNt CaRe AbOuT AeW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Bea is Bae.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Subs still on, jesus these growing pains. 

--------

Best preshow they've had so far (even tho I didn't really hate the old ones, but whatever). Hope they can put a bow on this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> We DoNt CaRe AbOuT AeW



It's a bitch trying to watch both shows  right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Right now AEW on promo while Evolve Briggs vs whatshisname.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a bitch trying to watch both shows  right now.


Well how about also watching Toonami soon?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Subs still on, jesus these growing pains.
> 
> --------
> 
> Best preshow they've had so far (even tho I didn't really hate the old ones, but whatever). Hope they can put a bow on this.


Best to be patient on the production. I know I am.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Holy shit I wanna see Kip Sabian and Page really bad now....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well how about also watching Toonami soon?



Starts at 10 so there should be some time.

JR heading out on commentary for AEW while Briggs match continues on Evolve.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh, nvm that "bow" shit I was saying I guess. The tag was the last match of the preshow.
Looks like the streak of bad preshows is over, which is good. Though I'm sure people that wanna throw stones will aim at the CC snaffu. Seriously, how the heck did that happen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Briggs wins with a chokeslam into a powerbomb combo.  Fallen officially starting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Im rooting for Jungle boy and Luchasaurus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Sammy has a punchable face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh look selling injuries. How nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Um, Evolve got some lanky guys going at it right now in it's four way freefall while AEW about to start it's multi tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Again it's a bitch trying to keep up with both shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmm, chain wrestling in AEW while Super Kicks in Evolve right now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Commentary explaining away MJF's presence at Fyterfest when Cody got chaired
Also explaining away why he and Spears are teaming in this match.

Good touches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again it's a bitch trying to keep up with both shows.


Just stick with Evolve. You can watch Fight for fallen later.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Commentary explaining away MJF's presence at Fyterfest when Cody got chaired
> Also explaining away why he and Spears are teaming in this match.
> 
> Good touches.


Makes me enjoy the little details more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

That teasing with Darby and Spears.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

>Shawn Spears gets in the ring
>D'Arby's wants to get tagged in for the honor of his FyterFest opponent as well as revenge for Spears upstaging him
>Spears rolls his eyes and tags out.

...Oh yeah, that's right. I _do_ love wrestling don't I?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Damn the stream crashed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Four way free fall just finish with Wolf winning after a sequence of finishers into his to finish the off the opponent.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn the stream crashed.



B/R live be like^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

I just find it hilarious that 3 sick bastards are faces .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just find it hilarious that 3 sick bastards are faces .



And the heels fucking hate each other. 
MJF of all people just got cheered for mocking Tye Dillenger of all people.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> B/R live be like^


It's worth waiting .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Fast pace action continuing in Fallen while Evolve has bald Blackman 2.0 vs some guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Jimmy needs a win soon


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's worth waiting .



Real talk, B/R live gets a bad rep, but I've had no issues with them so far.

I think this site is a lot like Taima.TV; your mileage depends a lot on your specs, and the site just happens to not be optimized the best. When it works tho, it works great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> And the heels fucking hate each other.
> MJF of all people just got cheered for mocking Tye Dillenger of all people.


I love this.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

My kinda wrasslin'. Great start to the show so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmm, Spear getting the win after throwing his knock out partner to make the tag, allows his other partner to eat the damage, then finishes off the opponent as he was the legal man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

The thing we have to remember is Darbin and all these guys are still "babies" and so its good they aren't pushed too hard.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Spear getting the win after throwing his knock out partner to make the tag, allows his other partner to eat the damage, then finishes off the opponent as he was the legal man.



Big brain plays by big bastards.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Khan's dad still scouting the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

The Brandy Rhodes story was legit good.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Brandi Rhodes vid package is a mood tbh.

Was gonna walk the dog, but I'll stick around for this match because of the package alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Bald Blackman wins with a sick spin kick to the head after a match of submissions, slapping, and chest stomps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Women's matches up next.  Brandi Rhodes for AEW and Brandi Lauren for Evolve on.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

*BRANDI WORKED ME!
SHE PLAYED ME LIKE A DAMN FIDDLE!

GODDAMN YOU, WRESTLING!*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh shit Brandys emotional story was used to trick everyone .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *BRANDI WORKED ME!
> SHE PLAYED ME LIKE A DAMN FIDDLE!
> 
> GODDAMN YOU, WRESTLING!*


Its ok friend I too was played

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2019)

@PlacidSanity isn't that your big booty goddess in evolve on there right now?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Its ok friend I too was played



Ciampa the friend has stiff competition in motherfuckering from Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> @PlacidSanity isn't that your big booty goddess in evolve on there right now?



Yup, though she's in tight white pants right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ciampa the friend has stiff competition in motherfuckering from Brandi Rhodes.


Maybe it's time to realize AEW ia gonna be fun as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

So both women's matches are pretty much two on ones.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, though she's in tight white pants right now.


the bastards are scared of her thicccc levels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So both women's matches are pretty much two on ones.


To be fair Brandy's was a swerve after her awesome and emotional promo


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Kong fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Rhodes still needs some work in her wrestling and battle of the Kongs when.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh shit Aja vs Awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Lauren wins and shows she's better than Bayley by swinging the kendo stick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lauren wins and shows she's better than Bayley by swinging the kendo stick.


Bayley thinks this comment is too mean and now wont hug you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

>Heel swerves the crowd and fucks the face for heat
>Match still ends on a happy note because surprisingly, faces are generally good people and have friends and other good people that can back them up.

This shit isn't hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Heel swerves the crowd and fucks the face for heat
> >Match still ends on a happy note because surprisingly, faces are generally good people and have friends and other good people that can back them up.
> 
> This shit isn't hard


 Apparently for old man Vince it isn't good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Smash Bros finally have an actual match. They now have a chance to get the crowd to give a shit. Hope it works out for them, cuz I like goofy dark teams like this. As much as I disliked Mil Muertez as a wrestler, his faction was one of the best parts of LU back when it was good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

I like seeing a tag team have minions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Bayley thinks this comment is too mean and now wont hug you



Lauren's thiccness is greater than Bayley, so I can handle.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Speaking of LU, Angelico and Evans out. Automatically a good match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Lmfao dammit now there is young boy , boy and dinosaur


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Squash match on Evolve, just finished.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Jungle boy is a star


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

I dunno if it's the arena, the accoustics, the lighting or my mood, but this show is way more fun so far. This tag match is some good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Seriously though Jungle and Luchasaurus vs Bucks will be fantastic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Crowd heavily behind Jungle Boy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno if it's the arena, the accoustics, the lighting or my mood, but this show is way more fun so far. This tag match is some good shit.


All Out gonna be insane


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jungle Boy better be careful not to get upstaged by Luchasaurus, cuz _good god, he's the star of this match_.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Holy shit, the big guy going off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Luchasaurus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Fuck man Jungle and Lucha just are winning my heart completely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

New Evolve tag champs, don't care the current AEW tag match has my attention.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Why'd Evans just forward flip off the turnbuckle like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Crowd booing for the cheating being caught lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Dark Order wins but damn they kept that match going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Fanfuckingtastic match. Still Jungle boy and Lucha are the hottest young team in AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Smash Bros get the bye.

Not in love with who won if I'm being honest, but because of the stipulation it looks like they're plotting some stuff so I'll get over it.

Fantastic match. Great showing from everyone. Saurus stole the show.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Real talk, I don't really give a shit about Page at the moment, so I'm hoping this match changes my mind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

So Riddle vs Gulak for Evolve.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

>riddle/Gulak
>Kip Sabian on AEW

I'm never gonna be able to walk my dog


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >riddle/Gulak
> >Kip Sabian on AEW
> 
> I'm never gonna be able to walk my dog



Just put some newspaper near your dog and you should be fine.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How come?



I don't really follow him (I'm loose on NJPW, don't watch many indies and don't watch BTE), and all I've seen of him in AEW hasn't blown me away so far, and they don't delve into his character all that much for some reason.

"Don't give a shit" was a little mean; I was exaggerating for comedy, but yeah on the scale of characters that I'm into so far of the 3 shows they've had, Page ranks low. which I wouldn't mind much if he weren't #1 contender. Luckily I'm invested in this Kipp match, so maybe I'll see what has people so into him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't really follow him (I'm loose on AEW, don't watch many indies and don't watch BTE), and all I've seen of him in AEW hasn't blown me away so far, and they don't delve into his character all that much for some reason.
> 
> "Don't give a shit" was a little mean; I was exaggerating for comedy, but yeah on the scale of characters that I'm into so far of the 3 shows they've had, Page ranks low. which I wouldn't mind much if he weren't #1 contender. Luckily I'm invested in this Kipp match, so maybe I'll see what has people so into him.


Probably should watch BTE and Road to any PPV . They build on the story and characters cause they aren't on tv yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

"Gulak" "Bro" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't really follow him (I'm loose on AEW, don't watch many indies and don't watch BTE), and all I've seen of him in AEW hasn't blown me away so far, and they don't delve into his character all that much for some reason.
> 
> "Don't give a shit" was a little mean; I was exaggerating for comedy, but yeah on the scale of characters that I'm into so far of the 3 shows they've had, Page ranks low. which I wouldn't mind much if he weren't #1 contender. Luckily I'm invested in this Kipp match, so maybe I'll see what has people so into him.


Also there isn't too many heavy weight contenders.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Did Kip kiss that guy? We already have a gay wrestler Kip and its Sonny . Don't do him like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Man that's a lot of top rope chest stomps I've seen tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

These Coup de Gras attacks always make me flinch. So much could go wrong with those, fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Good ending sequence from the Riddle/Gulak match. Will have to run that one back with the sound on later. Looked solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow, Riddle wins by reversing Gulak's submission into an his finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Announcers kill the "hardest part of the ring" gimmick by pointing out the ring posts.
Future hard bumps to take place on top of ringposts.

We know who to blame should it happen.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Well, I guess Kipp's dead. I'm gonna miss him; he had a good promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Fuck, Page went inner Nash and threw the poor guy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Another draw incoming?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh, fuck me I guess, Page ekes it out. Good match. Was hard to focus cuz I was dual screening. Will run this one back too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Hmm, well they played with the time well making it believable that there could have been another draw seen at these events.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Um, Jericho looks a bit large in black there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, fuck me I guess, Page ekes it out. Good match. Was hard to focus cuz I was dual screening. Will run this one back too.


Page is good dude. As I said if you all watch BTE and Road to videos all of it will make sense.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well they played with the time well making it believable that there could have been another draw seen at these events.



>Draws are always a looming danger.
i like it.

Also, a wild Jericho appears. Where ghost at?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, Jericho looks a bit large in black there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Heyman at Evolve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, Jericho looks a bit large in black there.


@Jake CENA  was right he's still fat


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Heyman touched

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Heyman touched


I hope the rumors are true and Vince does a reset so Paul can get SS hype going.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Holy shit, this Lucha Bros entrance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Lucha Bros look godly


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Well no offense to either of these matches, but of the ones remaining that I'm looking forward to, these aren't high priority and my dog is getting antsy. Hopefully I'll catch the end of Bros and SCU, they usually run long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Aubrey goofed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

So no DQ on SCU?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Back. Look like I'm missing a clinic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Back. Look like I'm missing a clinic


Had some lulzy moments too


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

>Attacks a guy with a ladder when he's just checking up on his buds

Man, what assholes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

YESssssd YESsSssss


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

Damn the stage set up is awesome. Just tuning in. Why can't WWE change up more often  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Lucha Bros vs YB in a ladder match is gonna be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Cima vs Omega next


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn the stage set up is awesome. Just tuning in. Why can't WWE change up more often  .



People site cost and the labor being a pain in the ass. Both bad excuses given that not only are they loaded but... no, actually that covers all of it. They could easily hire more staff instead of blowing a half a mil to bury Mike Bennet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

So Cima vs Omega.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Very NJPW pace so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Man AAA x AEW partnership really has helped AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Kenny: "You. Can't. Escape"
Scumbag CIMA: *Escapes*

*Bitch, you*--!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

lol I did not expect that scream from the announcement team.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

That is an... interesting spot


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lol I did not expect that scream from the announcement team.



I mean, ya can't blame 'em.
All three of those Meteoras were *brutal*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Good match


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

A Chinaman and a Leaf have the most Japanese match imaginable. All we're missing is a fighting spirit spot.

EDIT*
crowd: "*You killed Kenny*"
He's sure as shit trying to, yeah.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Omega and Cima are eating the damage here.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> A Chinaman and a Leaf have the most Japanese match imaginable. All we're missing is a fighting spirit spot.



Oh, there it is!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

"The Tiger Driver 98 or any other year did not get it done." .


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Killer match. 

both figuratively and a couple times almost literally.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

lol announcer needs to get it together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Great match to watch and Omega wins with One Winged Angel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Killer match.
> 
> both figuratively and a couple times almost literally.


Now on to the hype match of Omega vs Moxley


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

GG...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Jericho calling someone fatso.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

>Jerksonville
Only Jericho. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Jericho calling someone fatso.



The best heels are hypocritical. 

That said, this Jericho heel work, while good ain't working that well on these guys. They really wanna see him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2019)

lmao fan put his fists up to Jericho. Wow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Jerksonville
> Only Jericho.
> 
> 
> ...


Well least Hangman got a positive reaction


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

I sense a heel turn for Cody.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm running out of gas. Hope I can focus on this one.

Saying it now tho, this show was a vast improvement over FyterFest and a good representation of what AEW should and is probably gonna be (IMO). Had fun tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm running out of gas. Hope I can focus on this one.
> 
> Saying it now tho, this show was a vast improvement over FyterFest and a good representation of what AEW should and is probably gonna be (IMO). Had fun tonight.


Same. Not AEW's fault but a lot of wrestling tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

I watched G1 in the morning , this at night. I'm tired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I watched G1 in the morning , this at night. I'm tired



>Watching G1 live
Madlad


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

The camera cuts away just as Dustin clocks the shit out of one of the Bucks.
t censorship.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Watching G1 live
> Madlad



It was worth it 

Naito losing was weird but Moxley hitting on Taichi's girl was both lulzy and Renee gonna be mad levels of lulzy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2019)

Will catch up on the main event later on tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will catch up on the main event later on tonight.


Its still on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Noooo they teased Shattered Dreams


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Is this a tornado match?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Double Shattered Dreams

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

I was waiting for Dustin to do a shitty superkick.
Worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Good main event just exhausted from a day of wrasslin.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Same. I was able to focus on this better than the last main event, but I'm worn out from work, wrestling and shitty pizza.
Really thought the Rhodes Bros were taking that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Same. I was able to focus on this better than the last main event, but I'm worn out from work, wrestling and shitty pizza.
> Really thought the Rhodes Bros were taking that one.


Good thing is AEW is 3 for 3 in quality PPVs So now big show in Chicago also lol they are short on time


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Dad Kahn


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Good thing is AEW is 3 for 3 in quality PPVs So now big show in Chicago also lol they are short on time



Growing pains. 
But yeah, I make fun, but the shows have been good overall. All Out is gonna be dope. I hope this carries over to their tv show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Cody going off


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh, fuck, Cody calling out WWE's scummy tactics.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2019)

They gonna give the friend with the gun pose a final say in a show against gun violence....

EDIT*
nvm, they're changing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Lmao it did make it live. 

Boing .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> They gonna give the friend with the gun pose a final say in a show against gun violence....
> 
> EDIT*
> nvm, they're changing it.


I love how they replacement was BOING


----------



## Shirker (Jul 14, 2019)

Damn fine show.
Not a bad match in the bunch, save maybe the Brandi/Allie match, but the video package, story and end of the match made up for it. Will probably watch Evolve tomorrow if I can find the time.

MotN for me was honestly the opener. Not the best match performance-wise, but there were so many irons in the fire in that one, so much good psychology and the finish was glorious. Might change my mind when I rewatch SCU vs Luchas. Judging from the replays it really did look like I missed out on that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

I saw a clip.  Jericho is still fat.  And he hasn’t done a decent codebreaker in three years.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2019)

lol I fell asleep before the main event.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

Where is the ref with the X?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

You get a botch.  And you get a botch.  And you get a botch.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2019)

Wait guys, what ppvs were you discussing earlier?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait guys, what ppvs were you discussing earlier?


Evolve and Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You get a botch.  And you get a botch.  And you get a botch.


Happens when you haven't had any experience working together. If this was Bliss she'd be triple botching and that's with experience


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Evolve and Fight for the Fallen.



Thanks. Will see a reply of these


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 14, 2019)

Fight for the Fallen was awesome 9/10. 

The homosexual vs the librarian was more preshow hot garbage, im going to start skipping them soon. The women's tag was a botchfest, it was clear that Britt baker was uncomfortable working with someone that short. Everything else was great.

Jericho's promo was incredible, of course it was unscripted

Kenny vs Cima was an excellent showcase

Hangman vs Sabian was much better than i expected, Sabian can sell water to a beach

MOTN was easily SCU vs Lucha Bros


----------



## pat pat (Jul 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where is the ref with the X?


 she is concussed


----------



## pat pat (Jul 14, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fight for the Fallen was awesome 9/10.
> 
> The homosexual vs the librarian was more preshow hot garbage, im going to start skipping them soon.


 thank jesus we can finally say good bye to the librarian at this point. At the end of this match it felt like they were done 





> The women's tag was a botchfest, it was clear that Britt baker was uncomfortable working with someone that short.


no she said on twitter she got concussed early in the match 


> Everything else was great.
> 
> Jericho's promo was incredible, of course it was unscripted
> 
> ...


Everything except the brandi thing was great
Also did it also felt to you like page isnt winning? Like they are playing the whole knee injury thing


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh shit PPV already started? What'd I miss?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 14, 2019)

Naka new IC champ huh? Interesting.
Gulak retaining? Good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

I would watch but gassed out from all the wrestling yesterday


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

They should keep Bliss and Cross together.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They should keep Bliss and Cross together.


should have them scissor in the middle of the ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

so apparently JR got invited to the RAW Reunion Ratings Fest next week but turned it down.


Tony Khan even told him it was cool if he went but he said nah. I'm guessing Vince was gonna humiliate him again as always.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2019)

Dat camera zoom in on Lacey's cake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

People thought there was gonna be change


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you Brock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2019)

Smh missed the PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Thank you Brock.


Wished he had screwed Becky as well


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

This actually sounds like it was an above average PPV.  Thank you so much Brock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2019)

Just watched the highlights. I def agree that ending the Rollins title run ASAP was for the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> thank jesus we can finally say good bye to the librarian at this point. At the end of this match it felt like they were done no she said on twitter she got concussed early in the match
> 
> Everything except the brandi thing was great
> Also did it also felt to you like page isnt winning? Like they are playing the whole knee injury thing


You can tell when she got concussed, she was uncomfortable in the ring long before that, she couldn't even tie up properly and her selling just didn't match the offense of the tiny Joshi woman.


Brandi winning is fine, AEW needs a heel that people actually hate and not "like to hate".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2019)

Brock should have F5’d Becky through a table and on top of Seth

Missed opportunity again smh Vince


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 15, 2019)

IT'S SUCH GOOD SHIT, PAL.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

On the bright side. Until he loses his title AJ is the top Champ on raw.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Brock is CHAMPION AGAINNNNNN? 
My god what the fuck?!   
What kind of pain is this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2019)

I’ll beg John to comeback and seize his 17th title reign


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2019)

Corbin went over with me big time last night, i don't care about anyone on the roster outside of him and maybe bork. 

Also, Brock winning makes sense. Seth is one of the worst "top guy's" in history, I'd take Luger or Diesel over him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Corbin went over with me big time last night, i don't care about anyone on the roster outside of him and maybe bork.
> 
> Also, Brock winning makes sense. Seth is one of the worst "top guy's" in history, I'd take Luger or Diesel over him.


Lesnar's reign was terrible, he walked through the whole roster, didnt put anyone over and barely showed up, and that was for TWO YEARS!
People just have short memory. Corbin winning would have actually made sense, after attacking becky it would be great.
Lesnar winning is like going back in the past and the same shitry situation again
And the reason seth's reign was this dreadful is because wwe cant book for shit anymore


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Also people thinking fyter fest was better than fight for the fallen I am like? Wtf? 
No fucking way! In term of in ring , storytelling and the overall feel of the show was fucking better.
I am starting to think smark are out of touch too :


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Lesnar's reign was terrible, he walked through the whole roster, didnt put anyone over and barely showed up, and that was for TWO YEARS!
> People just have short memory. Corbin winning would have actually made sense, after attacking becky it would be great.
> Lesnar winning is like going back in the past and the same shitry situation again
> And the reason seth's reign was this dreadful is because wwe cant book for shit anymore


Doesn't matter if he doesn't have a "reign" like Kofi, he's one of a handful of entertaining performers they have. His matches vs Balor, Styles, and Bryan were better than anything WWE has done since Punk.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn't matter if he doesn't have a "reign" like Kofi, he's one of a handful of entertaining performers they have. His matches vs Balor, Styles, and Bryan were better than anything WWE has done since Punk.


Yes and you do know that these matches happened in the span of almost 3 years where he barely showed up? 
I get your point and agree they have no star and he is the only one. But he is the major reason for that, they booked a monster but never had anyone beat him clearly except another part timer....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

I hear Ricochet/AJ was the best wrestling match of the weekend.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

@pat pat I see what you're saying about Corbin but that could have also backfired. Lesnar is at least a safer heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Brock can turn 5 minutes of content into gold.  Look at him using the briefcase as a boom box.  Look at him reading that Backwoodsman magazine.

I have come to really enjoy Brock.  He’s hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

My only complaint about the cash in.

I wish they had shown us Eric Young’s reaction to Brock winning.  They could have shown him celebrating and going crazy for Brock!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Pretty sure ME is gonna be Brock vs Roman vs Seth with Roman standing tall.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

What the fuck..... I had to miss the PPV last night due to a family gathering but just about half a page dedicated to the PPV and the rest is what happen after.  When did it come to this? 

Also can someone please explain to me what the fuck is happening with the Bond franchise.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck..... I had to miss the PPV last night due to a family gathering but just about half a page dedicated to the PPV and the rest is what happen after.  When did it come to this?
> 
> Also can someone please explain to me what the fuck is happening with the Bond franchise.



Reports are Bond is retired and 007 code is given to someone else.  Craig is still Bond. There's no female James Bond or Black James Bond.  It's no different to when Judi Dench became M.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are Bond is retired and 007 code is given to someone else.  Craig is still Bond. There's no female James Bond or Black James Bond.  It's no different to when Judi Dench became M.



So Idris Elba wasn't contacted to be part of the film.   And they couldn't give Naomie Harries"s Moneypenny the 007 code mane instead.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Elba has been stating for years he simply put doesn't want the role for it or the code at all.  I'm certain everyone is over reacting to what is in essence a 10 minute scene before Bond comes back and takes his place likely pre opening credits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Elba has been stating for years he simply put doesn't want the role for it or the code at all.  I'm certain everyone is over reacting to what is in essence a 10 minute scene before Bond comes back and takes his place likely pre opening credits.



Hmm, didn't know of that with Ebla. 

And for there being a woman 007, I was legit hoping it would have been Harries's Moneypenny since it would have kept the code name within the core members of the Bond series.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear Ricochet/AJ was the best wrestling match of the weekend.


It wasnt even the best match on the card since the taker's tag team was better and the lashley match too....it was meh


Raiden said:


> @pat pat I see what you're saying about Corbin but that could have also backfired. Lesnar is at least a safer heel.


Should I remind you about lesnar's 2 years reign as champion? And the absolute and the damage it did to the whole male main event ?
I feel like wrestling fans have such a short memory...come on guys...


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 15, 2019)

Brock is one of the few people in WWE that's still credible as a a threat and entertaining.

Seth's title reign was a dumpster fire since he won it.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

3 weeks later 
Wrestling fans : rehhhhh fuck lesnar he is never there 
Rehhhh bullshit rehh why the hell is this happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock is one of the few people in WWE that's still credible as a a threat and entertaining.
> 
> Seth's title reign was a dumpster fire since he won it.


You're not wrong and I'm glad the snake lost the belt but at this point nobody is credible to beat Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're not wrong and I'm glad the snake lost the belt but at this point nobody is credible to beat Brock.


Roman and that's about it. Drew could be if they pushed him and stop having him take Ls in big matches. Same with Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman and that's about it. Drew could be if they pushed him and stop having him take Ls in big matches. Same with Joe.


People seem to want Bobby .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're not wrong and I'm glad the snake lost the belt but at this point nobody is credible to beat Brock.



Hmm, so Croco Lesner cashed in last night.  Well all for the meh, at least it went from a guy that said some questionable things about a friend's character to a guy who just shows up for a pay day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People seem to want Bobby .




Isn't his contract up in August.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman and that's about it. Drew could be if they pushed him and stop having him take Ls in big matches. Same with Joe.


 Drew already lost not once but TWICE to Roman and have been portrayed as Shane's bitch 
Joe? ? The guy who is an ABSOOLUTE loser 
And yes Roman is the only credible guy and you know what? They should go with Roman and finish this garbage. If brock even lose the title...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't his contract up in August.


Is it? Didn't hear about that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Seth is a fucking asshole and got what he deserved.  Never forget that he was sneak attacking the entire roster with a steel chair two weeks ago!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is it? Didn't hear about that.



Had to look it up again.  Miss-posted.  He's is still with the WWE but also still signed with MMA Bellator and is wanting to get back into that ring around the time Summerslam comes so he could be taking some time off WWE to finish that contract out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Roman and that's about it. Drew could be if they pushed him and stop having him take Ls in big matches. Same with Joe.


its too late for Drew. it became too late when the "psychopath" went 0-2 against Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had to look it up again.  Miss-posted.  He's is still with the WWE but also still signed with MMA Bellator and is wanting to get back into that ring around the time Summerslam comes so he could be taking some time off WWE to finish that contract out.


Ah ok. How about Matt Riddle?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah ok. How about Matt Riddle?



Really, you want the Bro to end up being the Bitch on live TV.  For shame, have some mercy for the guy, he's still trying to make a career here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> its too late for Drew. it became too late when the "psychopath" went 0-2 against Roman.



But Drew can still make a comeback..... on the comedy tour.   Have him take Ziggler's place as a comedian since Ziggy wants to go back to the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It wasnt even the best match on the card since the taker's tag team was better and the lashley match too....it was meh
> 
> Should I remind you about lesnar's 2 years reign as champion? And the absolute and the damage it did to the whole male main event ?
> I feel like wrestling fans have such a short memory...come on guys...



Lmao I think we all remember Lesnars title reign. But I think they did they right thing still for now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> 3 weeks later
> Wrestling fans : rehhhhh fuck lesnar he is never there
> Rehhhh bullshit rehh why the hell is this happening



Daniel Bryan is proven right again with the fickle comments


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Daniel Bryan is proven right again with the fickle comments



The current heel DB has been the best character to watch on SD and have been enjoying his promos since his turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really, you want the Bro to end up being the Bitch on live TV.  For shame, have some mercy for the guy, he's still trying to make a career here.


Have bro wreck Brock on tv constantly then have him beat Bork ar SS.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

I know I don’t want Seth vs Brock again.

Fox would probably like Brock to be their champion going into the fall.  There are a lot of things to consider.  Hmm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Have bro wreck Brock on tv constantly then have him beat Bork ar SS.



Very plausible but Riddle will have to passes Vince's beef test.  You have to remember the old man loves his beef.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I think we all remember Lesnars title reign. But I think they did they right thing still for now.


 making lesnar the champion after his last reign can't be a "right choice" come on bro  



Nemesis said:


> Daniel Bryan is proven right again with the fickle comments


 I agree I mean at wrestlemania 35 the same fans were screaming crying whining and bitching absolutely everywhere as the absolute nosferatu of the modern day ( and they were kinda right Lesnar's reign killed the raw main event) 
And now everyone is happy he is champion....idk man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Get the belts off of Becky and Kofi now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Get the belts off of Becky and Kofi now.



They can but you have to remember the majority of the roster are damage goods when it comes to credibility thanks to poor booking.  Finding successors to the titles for the crowd to either get behind or despise might take some time.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> making lesnar the champion after his last reign can't be a "right choice" come on bro
> 
> I agree I mean at wrestlemania 35 the same fans were screaming crying whining and bitching absolutely everywhere as the absolute nosferatu of the modern day ( and they were kinda right Lesnar's reign killed the raw main event)
> And now everyone is happy he is champion....idk man



I think it's the best choice out of what they have. While I think a Corbin title run could have generated heat in a way they wanted, it might have also turned people off completely. I personally for example woukd have been very annoyed.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think it's the best choice out of what they have. While I think a Corbin title run could have generated heat in a way they wanted, it might have also turned people off completely. I personally for example woukd have been very annoyed.


The fact that they have to choose between brock I am never there and I killed the main event scene and Corbin when Joe, Bobby Rhoodes are heel on their roster is pathetic. 
Lesnar isnt a good choice dude, his reign was an atrocity, seriously folk the dude literally murdered the raw main event scene...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

@pat pat even though Lesnar is not the right guy.  This is still addition by subtraction.  They had to get the belt off of Seth.  He was sinking Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @pat pat even though Lesnar is not the right guy.  This is still addition by subtraction.


I hated Rollins' reign , really I have made it known here that it was an utter failure. 
But replacing cat shit with dog shit is just the same thing....


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Drew can still make a comeback..... on the comedy tour.   Have him take Ziggler's place as a comedian since Ziggy wants to go back to the ring.


Ziggler should just retire from wrestling since any program he's in is met with complete disdain nowadays.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

People groan when they see Dolph.  Dolph hasn’t been good since his career was on the line against the Miz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Something to remember Ziggler by.

After that, fans have been trying to forget him ever since.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I hated Rollins' reign , really I have made it known here that it was an utter failure.
> But replacing cat shit with dog shit is just the same thing....



get the hell out of your high horse. you claiming brock's dog shit when you want it to replace it with pig shit in roman reigns. fuck off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very plausible but Riddle will have to passes Vince's beef test.  You have to remember the old man loves his beef.



True 

Well Matt's got the height but not sure about beef


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> get the hell out of your high horse. you claiming brock's dog shit when you want it to replace it with pig shit in roman reigns. fuck off


I want roman to take the title because that's the fucking endgame. You are a naive foolish kid if you think vince gave up on the roman agenda 
All of this will come down to Roman beating him. So it's better to get that out of the way in a CLEAN manner


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

BIG DOG STRONG endgame is upon us


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Something to remember Ziggler by.
> 
> After that, fans have been trying to forget him ever since.


this cemented him as top 5 dumbest wrestlers in kayfabe history.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Nah.  They moved on from Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

> "Eddie is such a great worker," Guerrero mentioned. "He always wanted to do his best for his opponent. You see Brock throwing Eddie around and that was really hard for me to watch. Seeing [it] makes me squeal watching Eddie getting thrown around but they told such a good story with each other."
> 
> Vickie said that winning the Word Heavyweight Championship from Lesnar 'meant the world' to Eddie. Given Eddie's past with alcohol and drug abuse, winning the Championship proved that his recovery from such demons had finally paid off.
> 
> ...



source: 



No matter how frustrating it is to see Brock as champ, the dude has been known to be a decent guy if you get a chance to know him.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> BIG DOG STRONG endgame is upon us


 why is cornin here? He lost yesterday! 
And wtf is cesare doing here when he lost to black yesterday? Bobby lashley LOST TOO! What the fuck is this idea of putting people that lose in line for the supposedly most prestigious titles in this fucking company? 




Rukia said:


> Nah.  They moved on from Roman.


Lol no, they paired him with taker. It was just a cool down not to put him directly in the title picture. Roman himself said he wouldnr be in the title picture directly after his come back. Thinking they gave up on Roman is naive, they still presented him as the biggest acquisition of SD. He is still there dude


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> source:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how frustrating it is to see Brock as champ, the dude has been known to be a decent guy if you get a chance to know him.


Him being a nice guy was never the problem and has nothing to do with him being a champion dude. It's the fact that he fucked off with the title for 2 years, barely showed up and buried the main event scene of raw....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Him being a nice guy was never the problem and has nothing to do with him being a champion dude. It's the fact that he fucked off with the title for 2 years, barely showed up and buried the main event scene of raw....



again not bringing up the business side but to show the human side. I get the business side isn't the best but figured it was time to show some positive on Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> again not bringing up the business side but to show the human side. I get the business side isn't the best but figured it was time to show some positive on Brock.


Brock has always been a nice guy , just that he isnt very social. He used to love the crowd and enjoy when they cheered for him, he does what he is told to do and takes his paycheck. Brock lesnar the person is a good , successful person. Why would anyone say the contrary? Or are people thinking his on screen character is real?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Brock is going to use the belt as a boom box tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Looks like WWE changed up the lineup. Sami's in it now


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE changed up the lineup. Sami's in it now


Most of these guys lost at extreme rules....



I give up so Braun beat bobby at ER and BOTH are getting the same opportunity for the world title In a battle royals?....
This is just retarded


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE changed up the lineup. Sami's in it now



Why do I get this sinking feeling the final two of that will be former Shield members.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I get this sinking feeling the final two of that will be former Shield members.


Fucking LOL if this is Rollins


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone but Rollins.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Looks like WWE changed up the lineup. Sami's in it now


Only confirms my Seth vs Roman vs Brock at SS.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Anyone but Rollins.  Fingers crossed.


Rollins or Ziggler? Pick your poison.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rollins or Ziggler? Pick your poison.


Ziggler.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

WWE being considerate and telling us when to expect piss breaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE being considerate and telling us when to expect piss breaks.


well maybe it's Rtruth who consimates instead


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> Rollins or Ziggler? Pick your poison.


 ziggler>>>rollins 
People shit on ziggler but despite being killed by booking the guy can cut a good and passionate promo I'd given the material and show a special fired up energy( it's not the case anymore but when given good material he shows it.) 
Just look at both men's entrance, eollins' entrance is a wwe 2k19 entrance and not a creative one the entrance that you create on the fly by using the #1 option proposed 
It's a problem he fixed in 2018 during his intercontinental reign by showing more energy but now he lost that..


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

I want to give credit to Drake Maverick.  He tries his best to elevate terrible storylines.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ziggler.


Its a tough one, I'd rather pick a fight with a coke fueled kangaroo instead.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE being considerate and telling us when to expect piss breaks.


Imagine GTV style they show him trying to smack his thiccc ol wife and she's just yawning and bored.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

Why does everyone here acts like rukia is old when the dude is not even 40?  
Also I am wondering if he is luchasaurus' dad :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Next week Brock will pick on legends, then Roman and Seth will come down to save them


----------



## pat pat (Jul 15, 2019)

I will say this about seth even tho he is shit right now, becky have wonderful legs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Starting off with Croco Lesners.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Lmao Heyman rubbing this shit in hahaha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao Heyman rubbing this shit in hahaha


and nobody giving a fuck. The crowd is just trying to get on camera

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Damn flat reaction for Zayn lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Piped in cheers for Baby Gurl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

being honest I already want to tune out of Raw. I'm pretty sure there's no change coming .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Meh, General Chloe.... I mean Becky Lynch's bitch lost his title.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Why does everyone here acts like rukia is old when the dude is not even 40?
> Also I am wondering if he is luchasaurus' dad :


how old IS rukia?? I remember him saying he grew up during the territory days of wrestling so no way he's under 40 let alone under 50!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm surprised they didn't do one of those six pack style challenges.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Thought Ricochet was about to be fed to Brock


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> and nobody giving a fuck. The crowd is just trying to get on camera



At this point the fans that go to the arenas are either kids/families or guys desperate to be seen on TV.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thought Ricochet was about to be fed to Brock



Me too.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thought Ricochet was about to be fed to Brock


 

Brockos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thought Ricochet was about to be fed to Brock



No, I'm guessing production rushing it again.  Though Brock looking a bit tsundere when Ricochet passed him without noticing him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Me too.


At that point I would have just dropped WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Brockos


Oh trust me I didn't think Brock wasn't gonna be champ . Seth the snake isn't getting over even though it's hard to with the shitty storyline he's stuck with .

Also welcome back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No, I'm guessing production rushing it again.  Though Brock looking a bit tsundere when Ricochet passed him without noticing him.


Funny enough Brock facing any smaller guys = classic 

while facing big men = boring.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Seriously another 2 out of 3 falls.  Just put commercials back into the middle of matches if that's the case.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> how old IS rukia?? I remember him saying he grew up during the territory days of wrestling so no way he's under 40 let alone under 50!



Territories were still around in the 80's it's just Vince was making his big push during that time for name recognition.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously another 2 out of 3 falls.  Just put commercials back into the middle of matches if that's the case.


Vince: No. 2/3 matches is good shit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously another 2 out of 3 falls.  Just put commercials back into the middle of matches if that's the case.


Commercials never bothered me 

then again i have dvr so it's fun this way


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Well that was quick for the first fall.... the fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

2/3 Falls needs to die


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was quick for the first fall.... the fuck.


They need to get it out of the way quickly so they can get the 2nd fall before the ad break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Dammit Renee, be quiet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Renee, be quiet.


She will be after she finds out Jon's been blowing kisses at Japanese girls in NJPW


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Territories were still around in the 80's it's just Vince was making his big push during that time for name recognition.


nah rukia meant he was in college during the hogan era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

@Gibbs Queen Mickie James is having knee surgery


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Renee sounds like she's pulling stuff from her butt too often. 

"time to shine." Come on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Goddamn that Phenomenal Forearm sell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Renee sounds like she's pulling stuff from her butt too often.
> 
> "time to shine." Come on.


oh relax that's just her recovering from her night with Natite 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricochet sell on that forearm was top draw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricochet made that forearm look great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Seriously though this crowd sucks dick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously though this crowd sucks dick.



They had their chance to come to Corpus, would have given them a run for their Saudi blood money in mediocrity.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously though this crowd sucks dick.



It's something that I think WWE could work on. Find ways to get the crowd more invested in a show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They had their chance to come to Corpus, would have given them a run for their Saudi blood money in mediocrity.



Least Corpus cheers for the boring babyfaces though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It's something that I think WWE could work on. Find ways to get the crowd more invested in a show.


Yeah.....make the product better 


Oh wait......


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

This is a famously bad crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

The savagery of the Norseman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

No fucks given from the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

The crowd is dead .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Vince fucked up this team's reception to the crowd.   Holy shit, they really didn't deserve that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

ah yes the celebratory jobber Cedric gonna put over Drew


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

WWE trying to ignore the fact he took off his mask after he lost. Fuck off Vince


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

I completely forgot about this. Should have been the first or second thing on the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

What are they doing with Drew man? I like Cedric but Drew really being treated like a joke


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

We LiStEn To ThE FaNs, YoU'rE tHe AuThOrIty- The Mcmahons


also lol Drew will never be credible again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Well Drew ate the pin there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

McIntyre is a fucking jobber!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It's something that I think WWE could work on. Find ways to get the crowd more invested in a show.



WWE crowds these days are either kids and families or people trying to get themselves over (and will only mark out when some guy from the past gets on the show).  They can and have put on legit good matches and the crowd is like "meh."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Joe


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2019)

guess all those rumors about macintosh getting a main event push were just that.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> guess all those rumors about macintosh getting a main event push were just that.



Just setting up the 3MB reunion tour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just setting up the 3MB reunion tour.



Well the Club needs some rivals.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Club needs some rivals.



2 former Bullet club faces will turn up and join Fin you watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Welp Joe wins yet loses.  WWE logic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh shit it's Bray!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Crowd hot for Bray


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Lol late holy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Bray vs Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

why Finn again though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Well Wyatt debuts on Balor and to a better response than anyone else for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> why Finn again though?



That'll learn him for not going out as the Demon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That'll learn him for not going out as the Demon.


so again this shows me that they are gonna do same old same old.

I expect Demon Finn to beat Bray to crush his career for good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Called it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

a Zack Ryder sighting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

One of the Street Prophets wanting crazy white bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

This show is a  FUCKING joke


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> why Finn again though?


Sister Abagail rematch obviously


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Poor Mike


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Zack get's his W.

And Mike and Maria keep getting buried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Sister Abagail rematch obviously


They better have Bray win  and move on. Finn needs to be in the Club already


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

I love this.  I want to be Mike.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Just take Mike out back and end him. It's more humane then what he is going through right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They better have Bray win  and move on. Finn needs to be in the Club already



Honestly would be the best way.  Have Finn lose and snap. Join the club and have them run down everyone for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I love this.  I want to be Mike.



I never knew Rukia wanted to be a cuck. Probably the most shocking thing of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just take Mike out back and end him. It's more humane then what he is going through right now.



I get why he resigned for the baby but holy shit his wife and him should have just not posted about their contracts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly would be the best way.  Have Finn lose and snap. Join the club and have them run down everyone for a while.


Then at Royal Rumble you introduce the Undisputed Era after Club has most of the belts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

The Club vs masked children... is that even legal.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Ah this tag is far more interesting than the last one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Ricochet snapped. I like it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ricochet snapped. I like it.


Who's gonna back him up though? Lucha House Party are just jobbers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ricochet snapped. I like it.



Meh, he pulled him down from the ring corner and starting punching.   Everyone one knows if you are going to go off on Style, you go for the nuts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who's gonna back him up though? Lucha House Party are just jobbers



You have to remember this team go DQed for beating up Lars on a PPV.... let that sink in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember this team go DQed for beating up Lars on a PPV.... let that sink in.



Makes it that much worse


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember this team go DQed for beating up Lars on a PPV.... let that sink in.



Remember kicking too much butt is a DQ offense.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Aj got hit in the head by one of this guy's ass smh


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then at Royal Rumble you introduce the Undisputed Era after Club has most of the belts



Eh by then WWE will be on a channel I barely watch.  Who knows I might be full AEW by then due to free to air channel they will be on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Remember kicking too much butt is a DQ offense.



WWE: so you like kicking butt do you old man?

Lucha House Party: I love the young people


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Sorry Rollins but anyone who does a run in cash in can not bitch about being cashed in on.  Especially when the person cashing in is the same person you cashed in on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Eh by then WWE will be on a channel I barely watch.  Who knows I might be full AEW by then due to free to air channel they will be on.



Honestly I'm pretty much gonna be full on AEW. Between A boy and his dinosaur, MJF, Moxley, Yuka , Page, and Lucha Bros, I have way more people I enjoy now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I want roman to take the title because that's the fucking endgame. You are a naive foolish kid if you think vince gave up on the roman agenda
> All of this will come down to Roman beating him. So it's better to get that out of the way in a CLEAN manner



There’s no endgame in a fucking weekly tv show you dumbass fool 

I’d rather have Viscera as fucking champion than Roman Reigns. Roman should do movies with Dwayne and live an easy life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Remember kicking too much butt is a DQ offense.



True but I was making fun of the booking decision of have the Lucha House Party get the better of Lars when he was being built as a monster, only to correct that mistake the next night when the damage was done.  But honestly the agent that booked that match should have been fired for allowing that to happen.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but I was making fun of the booking decision of have the Lucha House Party get the better of Lars when he was being built as a monster, only to correct that mistake the next night when the damage was done.  But honestly the agent that booked that match should have been fired for allowing that to happen.



Can't fire Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> There’s no endgame in a fucking weekly tv show you dumbass fool
> 
> I’d rather have Viscera as fucking champion than Roman Reigns. Roman should do movies with Dwayne and live an easy life.



Big Daddy V.   Where one of his moves was laying on a face down opponent and it looked like he was dry humping them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm just gonna go play Borderlands. This Raw is boring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Why is Alexa being a dumbass and interrupting pining attempts?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why is Alexa being a dumbass and interrupting pining attempts?



The better question is why are Nattie and Naomi being idiots and allowing Bliss to pick her spots instead of finishing her off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

"This is awful"


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The better question is why are Nattie and Naomi being idiots and allowing Bliss to pick her spots instead of finishing her off.


Ultimate Opportunist Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh my God, I feel completely stupid. I didn't even realize what kind of match this was until just now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Oh my God, I feel completely stupid. I didn't even realize what kind of match this was until just now.



Don't fret, watching this match has killed plenty of IQ already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Pretty sure I just heard loud this is awful chants.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Crowd not having any of this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Pretty sure I just heard loud this is awful chants.



You are correct, the state of this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Crowd cheering not because of Nattie winning, but because this bullshit is over.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

I don’t think it should have been Bliss.  But no one wants Nattie va Becky Lynch at Summerslam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Futa Becky speaks.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think it should have been Bliss.  But no one wants Nattie va Becky Lynch at Summerslam.


Natalya gonna win for the home country pop


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think it should have been Bliss.  But no one wants Nattie va Becky Lynch at Summerslam.



We should all just be happy that Charlotte is no where to be seen when it comes to the titles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Dolph is right tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Are you fucking joking, trying to rehash a rivalry that help make these guys careers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Someone please hurt the writer that came up with this skit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Train wreck lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

A shit skit followed by circle jerking.... how nice.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm really interested to know which segments Heyman worked on.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Graves calling out Seth for whining about Brock cashing in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Did they misfire on time? Getting kinda close to 11.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

lol Rey having to stand on the ropes to be seen.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Gibbs Queen Mickie James is having knee surgery


I've known about this for weeks.  I'm actually getting closer to her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Graves calling out Seth for whining about Brock cashing in



Seth whinging reminds me when Del Rio cashed in on Punk and Cena started whinging about it.  Punk turned around and basically told Cena to shut up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Seth's bitch ass is gonna win smh


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

What was the point of this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm fucking tired of Seth man. I'd actually have been hyped for Brock/Orton 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Please Randy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 15, 2019)

Hell even the crowd wanted Orton LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

That was really deflating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Meh, rematch between Seth and Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2019)

Well we got Big E hitting Strowman with his finisher.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2019)

Seth wins making the match redundant.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> What was the point of this?



They got rid of it when the McMahons had the "You're the authority." to the fans moment which lead to shane being centre of all the shows.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2019)

Lol @ the crowd chanting for Randy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Was Seth always this annoying?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Seth the Snake winning proves people need to stop buying Heyman as Director will change things.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2019)

Ishii vs Moxley coming up 

gonna be super brutal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2019)

Hahahaha that’s what you get fools for believing change is coming


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Was Seth always this annoying?


Yes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 16, 2019)

I heard Seth had motherfuckers chanting for Orton.

Mr. Rollins, you are done as a babyface.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Hahahaha that’s what you get fools for believing change is coming


 Vince is so smart, he threw heyman out there basically saying he runs the show now. And now he is going to take the blame for the shitshows


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 16, 2019)

Charisma just runs in this family:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

Popular wrestling promoter said Orton or Lashley should have won:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

People were semi-interested in Orton/Brock for a minute last night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Vince is so smart, he threw heyman out there basically saying he runs the show now. And now he is going to take the blame for the shitshows



i know right. i knew it was sketchy that they announce heyman to be doing things production-wise when he's too busy baby sitting brock


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i know right. i knew it was sketchy that they announce heyman to be doing things production-wise when he's too busy baby sitting brock


if this is some master plan by Vince to bury Eric and Heyman then good god Almighty  
he basically came out ,said he is in charge, --> the show was shit. brutal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Popular wrestling promoter said Lesnar or Lashley should have won:


Honestly would have been nice to see a ME without Vince or HHH's baby boys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> if this is some master plan by Vince to bury Eric and Heyman then good god Almighty
> he basically came out ,said he is in charge, --> the show was shit. brutal



petty demi-god level lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly would have been nice to see a ME without Vince or HHH's baby boys.



Then we'd need to replace the entire roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Then we'd need to replace the entire roster.


I meant Shield boys


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I meant Shield boys



Since he came back outside of the Shield reunion match has Roman been in a ppv main event.  Hell right now he's second, third or even 4th fiddle in the Shane McMahon "Look how great I am." story line.

Plus when it comes to champions and main event it doesn't matter who it is fans begin turning on them almost as soon as they touch the main event scene.  So it's not going to do much if anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Since he came back outside of the Shield reunion match has Roman been in a ppv main event.  Hell right now he's second, third or even 4th fiddle in the Shane McMahon "Look how great I am." story line.
> 
> Plus when it comes to champions and main event it doesn't matter who it is fans begin turning on them almost as soon as they touch the main event scene.  So it's not going to do much if anything.


I doubt it. If you had some new fresh blood fighting for the belt, people would be more invested if they actually book them right.

As for Roman, you know that big push will come. Probably during the Fox move where Brock wins against Kofi and it's Roman vs Brock part 6 at WM


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As for Roman, you know that big push will come. Probably during the Fox move where Brock wins against Kofi and it's Roman vs Brock part 6 at WM


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Vince: *I know what it’s like to lose. To feel so desperately that you’re right, yet to fail nonetheless. Dread it. Run from it. Destiny still arrives. Or should I say, Roman will.*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince: *I know what it’s like to lose. To feel so desperately that you’re right, yet to fail nonetheless. Dread it. Run from it. Destiny still arrives. Or should I say, Roman will.*




And then Vince snaps his fingers and is back in the late 90's, only people in the room will realize dementia has set in and Vince is having an episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And then Vince snaps his fingers and is back in the late 90's, only people in the room will realize dementia has set in and Vince is having an episode.


Or he actually snaps his finger and all competition of all media dies and WWE is the only one left


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

Natalya vs Becky Lynch at Summerslam?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or he actually snaps his finger and all competition of all media dies and WWE is the only one left



Nah, Vine snaps his fingers and the WBF has overshadowed the WWE as a world wide phenomena.  And it's star would have been Lex Luger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, Vine snaps his fingers and the WBF has overshadowed the WWE as a world wide phenomena.  And it's star would have been Lex Luger.


Eww Lex Luger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Natalya vs Becky Lynch at Summerslam?



PPV is at Nattie's home country of Canada and they probably did this for ticket sales.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eww Lex Luger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


NO U!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> PPV is at Nattie's home country of Canada and they probably did this for ticket sales.


Toronto?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Toronto?


Yeah


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or he actually snaps his finger and all competition of all media dies and WWE is the only one left



Why you think he only watches the network, so he can pretend there is no other media.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

Imagine being such a homer that you cheer for Nattie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why you think he only watches the network, so he can pretend there is no other media.



Once the XFL starts, Roger will do the same to him


----------



## pat pat (Jul 16, 2019)

Anyone saying meltzer hates wwe is a moron
The dude is so fucking soft and finds everything "ok....that was okkkk" 
I am like NO and Alvarez is baffled 
Dave is super nice to their product


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

Lol dear God.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Honestly the fact that they're wasting next Raw on legends continues to show that WWE's unwilling to build stars so people care but don't care as much as they should on the roster. 

I do hope Becky lynch gets stunnered though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

I didn’t notice this.  This can’t be part of Summerslam.  I don’t believe it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

Miz/Ziggler would be obvious.  But even taking it out.

Brock/Seth, Finn/Bray, Nattie/Becky are all matches I feel like I have seen recently.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t notice this.  This can’t be part of Summerslam.  I don’t believe it.


jesus fuck not this shit again! they should just have a loser leaves wwe match where they both take each other out to the point where they have to retire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Miz/Ziggler would be obvious.  But even taking it out.
> 
> Brock/Seth, Finn/Bray, Nattie/Becky are all matches I feel like I have seen recently.


You aren't wrong. I will say if Nattie doesn't get a good pop in Toronto, she's pretty much done in the main event picture.


Anyways August gonna be fire .  ALL OUT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> jesus fuck not this shit again! they should just have a loser leaves wwe match where they both take each other out to the point where they have to retire.


Dude you should have seen this coming. WWE no longer does long term planning so this is their answer. Rematches, rematches, rematches


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Miz/Ziggler would be obvious.  But even taking it out.
> 
> Brock/Seth, Finn/Bray, Nattie/Becky are all matches I feel like I have seen recently.


more rematches because they refuse to make new, fresh feuds. I expect summerslam to do worse than usual.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude you should have seen this coming. WWE no longer does long term planning so this is their answer. Rematches, rematches, rematches


fuckin rematches from like mania or before mania at summerslam tho? yikes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> fuckin rematches from like mania or before mania at summerslam tho? yikes.


Yeah  like for example, everyone's excited for Finn vs Fiend but I'm like A.) they're not using demon  B.) you already saw them at the end of last year beginning of this year.

I'm thinking that the reset (if there is one ) won't happen till after SS. 

The problem? If they don't get their shit together , by the time they do have plans, AEW will already be on tv.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

At least Bray won’t be Sister Abigail this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

I guess you can take that as a victory. Plus seems like Finn is taking time off to recharge so Bray vs Finn is a one off match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok I take it back Maverick and Truth are legit the two most entertaining bunch in WWE right now.


Holy shit Maverick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

also I'll check out Smackdown see what's up?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Hmm, so Owens "out" for tonight. 

And recap from the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Owens "out" for tonight.
> 
> And recap from the PPV.



Smackdown just a recap show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Short and simple from Roman. That's good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

And Roman has to get his promo in.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

This reminds me of the goodbye segment they did for Bischoff when he got fired.

That thing with Vince as the judge was fing hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

just let Liv say kiss ass , jesus Vince. Such a phony is really damn cheesy and cringy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

This turning into a slam contest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Well Murphy finally makes TV time.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

Damn this is a little messy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

So who'd your 5 each on Team KO vs. Team Shane?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Streaming starting to skip and I still don't care.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Stop doing the mic silence.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

Did Bischoff help to write this? Can't remember whe he starts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Shane just botch the stunner or did he try to escape?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

ER rematch between Black and Cesaro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shane just botch the stunner or did he try to escape?



Botch, but not Linda bad of a botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Botch, but not Linda bad of a botch.


was pretty close though , he fell down from the kick and had to be picked up


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2019)

Did you guys expect Drake Maverick to be a bigger deal in wwe than EC3?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Next week, Raw Ratings Grab.  It's really come down to that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Did you guys expect Drake Maverick to be a bigger deal in wwe than EC3?


I'm pretty sure anybody in the company would be punished like EC3 for making Moxley a martyr 

but no and that's damn sad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next week, Raw Ratings Grab.  It's really come down to that.



They're gonna probably do one for the premiere on FOX too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

So 50/50 booking tonight so we can have JD from NY go off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

I wonder if it means dude's retiring again 


Or that he's Maria's baby daddy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

So tonight the shit tag team women's champions vs a team named after a shit PS1 game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So tonight the shit tag team women's champions vs a team named after a shit PS1 game.


Rooting for shitty PS1 gamers.

Also nice they just decided to wrestle during commercials


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Hmm, so no rant for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

whelp Cesaro's small push meant nothing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

So when did Liv become a face, I thought she was still with Logan carrying the Riot Squad name or is Ruby that injured that her return is that far off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when did Liv become a face, I thought she was still with Logan carrying the Riot Squad name or is Ruby that injured that her return is that far off.


They broke up the Riot Squad a while ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

DB about to lose his shit and be loved for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They broke up the Riot Squad a while ago.



Hmm, didn't know or that announcement was so mundane I forgot it after it was announced.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, didn't know or that announcement was so mundane I forgot it after it was announced.


it was during another 'shakeup'  that happened two weeks after Mania.


Also oh look Charlotte gonna be built up so she can fight for the belt, how surprising


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Ok I kinda like that attitude of Liv. So she's also leaving to get herself either healed up or work on her character and ring abilities. 

Being legit I like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Well Liv out going by that promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Liv out going by that promo.


I liked the raw emotions from it. It didn't feel scripted


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Seth the Snake Ass kisser  saying all this cause he isn't being put in the midcard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

The fuck is this video promo from Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Just have Sonya and Mandy scissor and this match is a 5 star classic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this video promo from Rollins.


Apparently they're making the roster do [HASHTAG]#AppreciateWWE[/HASHTAG]  


Vince has gone full dictator after Moxley fucked him over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Well Bayley coming out for a pay check, despite being a champion and needing an opponent to challenge her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently they're making the roster do [HASHTAG]#AppreciateWWE[/HASHTAG]
> 
> 
> Vince has gone full dictator after Moxley fucked him over



That's right, Rollins and Reigns are spearheading a pro WWE initiative to counter AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

That was quick and didn't even know the match had started, was too busy typing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's right, Rollins and Reigns are spearheading a pro WWE initiative to counter AEW.



Never seen him do this even when Punk shat on WWE. I'm guessing calling out the creative process is worse than calling out the person \



That or Mox and Vince did become boys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was quick and didn't even know the match had started, was too busy typing.


Ember vs Bayley please


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Bayley vs Moon at Summer Slam.... ok that has caught my interest.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

So Ali vs. Naka up next for the IC Title? I'm game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Hmm, that teasing of Naka vs Ali.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bayley vs Moon at Summer Slam.... ok that has caught my interest.



Either Bayley turns heel or Moon gets her moment , either way I'm kinda happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

the lower card of SS will definitely be stronger than the ME unless Roman turns heel on Seth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice editing skills


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Simon Phoenix was the villain you dumb ass.  John Spartan was the Demolition Man for fuck sakes, if you are going to reference pop culture, get the fucking source right Woods.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Simon Phoenix was the villain you dumb ass.  John Spartan was the Demolition Man for fuck sakes, if you are going to reference pop culture, get the fucking source right Woods.



Apparently sleeping with Paige hurt his brain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

The fuck has Elias done to get in line to challenge for the championship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

So Elias calling out the shots. 

And Kofi taunting Orton now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Bayley coming out for a pay check, despite being a champion and needing an opponent to challenge her.



Blame vince, his plans for post Mania was Bellas vs everyone again (Iiconics for the tag team and then the brand champions).  But Brie and Nikkie basically made their retirements and put the whole division on hold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Blame vince, his plans for post Mania was Bellas vs everyone again (Iiconics for the tag team and then the brand champions).  But Brie and Nikkie basically made their retirements and put the whole division on hold.



Probably gonna be Kabuki Warriors vs Iconics .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

Orton/Kofi needs to happen at Summerslam


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Hmm, Orton and co win.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

Nobody:


WWE: 
We'll have Orton lose on Monday in a match people wanted him to win. But we'll let him pin the other champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably gonna be Kabuki Warriors vs Iconics .



That already got confirmed after the japanese tour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

And Comic Con get's debased by WWE with the 7/11 title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Jobber treatment the lot of them.  And it's for the tag championship.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

This WOAT Title reign continues


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Well back from the bathroom and glad to see this farce of a match is over.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

Shame the fans weren't cheering for KO and Sami when they were rallying against Shane a year ago


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

Brock hilarious


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm not sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 16, 2019)

Why Drew still hanging out with Shane? It doesn't even benefit him? Shane didn't even get him in the #1 Contender Battle Royal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

The fuck ending is this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why Drew still hanging out with Shane? It doesn't even benefit him? Shane didn't even get him in the #1 Contender Battle Royal



Drew is Shane's bitch sadly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Vince trying to get back to the Attitude Era with his feud with Austin but we're getting a super water down version in KO vs Shane.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That already got confirmed after the japanese tour.


Oh really? I didn't hear about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck has Elias done to get in line to challenge for the championship.


all you have to do to get title shots now is attack the champion from behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2019)

Nobody knows how to take a Stunner


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Makes zero sense. Shane said if people associate with him they get benefits. The most he's done is win Elias the 24/7 Title that he lost the same night. Rematch for it? No. Title shot for Drew? No.
> If I'm his lackey I'm asking myself the fuck am I working for this ^ (use bro)?



Because that requires logic and thinking, concepts long dead in Vince's mind as he green lights his own narratives even if they are convoluted and asinine.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Bischoff reportedly had no role with yesterday's show


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2019)

Dude passed out on stairs is wild.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeff being arrested was a work! It's an ongoing storyline with Joe and Jeff is just in character most of the time. dat commitment!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2019)

Did you guys see Charli Caruso filling in on first take?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeff a mess smh.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Jeff a mess smh.


Jeff doesn’t deserve any more second chances.

I agree with Joe’s promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2019)

Cole and AJ are adding to the whole Undisputed Era vs Club feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's where the build up to All Out will happen. So if you want to know the storylines , then start watching these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2019)

Brock is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jeff doesn’t deserve any more second chances.
> 
> I agree with Joe’s promo.



Punk called it back during their feud 10 years ago


----------



## pat pat (Jul 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Here's where the build up to All Out will happen. So if you want to know the storylines , then start watching these


 Hangman's promo!!!! 
Tully BLANCHARD!   
One of dusty's worst enemy is managing shawn spears!  
This is poetry!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hangman's promo!!!!
> Tully BLANCHARD!
> One of dusty's worst enemy is managing shawn spears!
> This is poetry!



The fact Page took off his stitchers , was damn .


Well then, this is fantastic


----------



## pat pat (Jul 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fact Page took off his stitchers , was damn .
> 
> 
> Well then, this is fantastic


The old school feel is strong with this one! 
Also Tony fucking Schiavone!!! 




 


 aew has a weird old school feeling to it but somehow also feels hip and "youngster" dont know how they pulled it off.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 17, 2019)

@Jon Moxley internet fans are turning their vest on hangman AGAIN, he seems to be good now  
Daniel Bryan was right 
Fickle!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley internet fans are turning their vest on hangman AGAIN, he seems to be good now
> Daniel Bryan was right
> Fickle!


Not me. I'm a Page fan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not me. I'm a Page fan


Page to me is an old school face , people judged him as bland too soon because he isnt "badass babyface number 12444" now that he cut a promo with someeintensity showing his color people are buying into it 
I said it here , bret hart-line character,  very old schoolish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hangman's promo!!!!
> Tully BLANCHARD!
> One of dusty's worst enemy is managing shawn spears!
> This is poetry!



I never expect for Tye Dillinger to be this good as well

Blessed AEW. Allhamdulilah


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Page to me is an old school face , people judged him as bland too soon because he isnt "badass babyface number 12444" now that he cut a promo with someeintensity showing his color people are buying into it
> I said it here , bret hart-line character,  very old schoolish



Page needs to win the title. Fat2J has already done so much for the business and he just needs to pave way for the new bloods to rise and be their own thing.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

@Jon Moxley cm punk just got announced for aew's convention  starcast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley cm punk just got announced for aew's convention  starcast


Just saw. It's breaking the internet 

I still won't buy it till he shows up at All out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just saw. It's breaking the internet
> 
> I still won't buy it till he shows up at All out


Conrad would never do this move if there wasnt something fishy with all out. Like he has tweeted more about wrestling and aew since he left back 5 years ago. Trolling on instagram saying "omg guess who signed with aew....la parka!!" 
Responding to marty scrull saying he doesnt know what aew is 
And now this 
Let's keep our calm but this shit is fishy...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Conrad would never do this move if there wasnt something fishy with all out. Like he has tweeted more about wrestling and aew since he left back 5 years ago. Trolling on instagram saying "omg guess who signed with aew....la parka!!"
> Responding to marty scrull saying he doesnt know what aew is
> And now this
> Let's keep our calm but this shit is fishy...


Hey man I'm just happy the dude is back into wrestling. I won't feel down if he doesn't show.


People need to calm their expectations. Although the idea of Mox vs Punk is too good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey man I'm just happy the dude is back into wrestling. I won't feel down if he doesn't show.
> 
> 
> People need to calm their expectations. Although the idea of Mox vs Punk is too good


Mox vs omega mox vs punk omega vs cm punk 
And their roster have maybe the biggest potential I have seen in years with folks like mjf luchasaurus jungle boy and hangman. 
If aew fails,  wrestling is always gonna stay a wwe monopoly 
This is literally it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Mox vs omega mox vs punk omega vs cm punk
> And their roster have maybe the biggest potential I have seen in years with folks like mjf luchasaurus jungle boy and hangman.
> If aew fails,  wrestling is always gonna stay a wwe monopoly
> This is literally it




I also hope NJPW and AEW team up. They'd be the company version of the Mega Powers.


Of course seeing their partnerships with ROH , AAA , and such would be neato to help the indy scenes get more time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I also hope NJPW and AEW team up. They'd be the company version of the Mega Powers.
> 
> 
> Of course seeing their partnerships with ROH , AAA , and such would be neato to help the indy scenes get more time .


They are already partners with AAA , OWE, and they have a very good relationship with the japanese promotion DDT and their female promotion TJPW. If they didnt have this problem with njpw it would be like a giant coalition , if they can add PWG too it would be perfecto.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2019)

Cm punk in aew? 

Good man good man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Cm punk in aew?
> 
> Good man good man


I get the feeling your new gimmick is the worn out fan gimmick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are already partners with AAA , OWE, and they have a very good relationship with the japanese promotion DDT and their female promotion TJPW. If they didnt have this problem with njpw it would be like a giant coalition , if they can add PWG too it would be perfecto.


I just want to see potential great feuds be possible everywhere.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just want to see potential great feuds be possible everywhere.


Man you gotta check shawn spears' twitter game, he just posted a picture of him and Tully blanchard, the boy looks fucking legit. It's so ridiculous how easy it is to build people in wrestling. Having tully one of the 4 horsemen and Dustin's worse enemy as your manager automatically makes you a James bond villain.
If that's what aew wants to give us then they can be really big
Now bring  the punk and your main event scene is omega Moxley y2j punk mjf hangman cody ...jesus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

At the end of the day it's not up to Paulie but to Vince to change it.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Y2j said they will be going for tessa blanchard, very good choice , she is the best woman wrestler in the world right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Y2j said they will be going for tessa blanchard, very good choice , she is the best woman wrestler in the world right now



Also go for Killer Cross and Scarlett Bordeaux


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> At the end of the day it's not up to Paulie but to Vince to change it.



Yeah but at least he's trying. I think he's right to bring up injuries since fans learn about them anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah but at least he's trying. I think he's right to bring up injuries since fans learn about them anyway.



I know he is and that's why I'm even bothering with E. The issue is the promises and shitty booking for years gives WWE no leeway to fuck stuff up anymore. With AEW about to start, WWE needs to learn to do a few things:

A.) Let Joe, Owens, DB , and other good mic workers freedom to do their own promos.

B.) don't kill someone just cause they didn't get a reaction you wanted for one night. Each city is different .

C.) Make wins and losses matter.

D.) Use the roster. It's one of the most talented rosters in the world but it's same bullshit of Shane, Roman, Seth, Becky, and Drew.

E.) Invest in making PPVs look different again. The issue as well is that PPVs have the same look as Raw or Smackdown. You have money now to create the feeling of different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Y2j said they will be going for tessa blanchard, very good choice , she is the best woman wrestler in the world right now


I suggested a while ago that they buy out her contract.  She needs to be on an exclusive deal before their first show on tnt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I suggested a while ago that they buy out her contract.  She needs to be on an exclusive deal before their first show on tnt.


yeah they might do that because he said they'll get her despite the Fact that she is with impact, they also have a good relationship with Don callis, so that's all interesting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2019)

Meh, wasted appearance unless Truth was there for the pay off.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

Drake Maverick is very entertaining.  And he tries to make everything work regardless of how bad it is.  I remember he peed on Roode’s robe.  It was a terrible segment.  But bless him for trying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

I am curious if this place has become a WWE thread now


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2019)

Well it kind of has been since day 1.  I mean until AEW goes weekly wrestling is pretty much WWE with bits and pieces of others.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well it kind of has been since day 1.  I mean until AEW goes weekly wrestling is pretty much WWE with bits and pieces of others.


No wonder Teddy and St left us 


but yeah I'm trying to bring some convos on NJPW too but goddamn their times for G1 makes it too hard to watch all the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Sorry for my markness but this about to be a brutal match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Crossovers, crossovers everywhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know he is and that's why I'm even bothering with E. The issue is the promises and shitty booking for years gives WWE no leeway to fuck stuff up anymore. With AEW about to start, WWE needs to learn to do a few things:
> 
> A.) Let Joe, Owens, DB , and other good mic workers freedom to do their own promos.
> 
> ...



Lol this will never happen. They can’t even give Brock his old pyro entrance. Fuck this company

AEW is our savior!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Naito wins his first match and Moxley is still undefeated in G1.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Yay.  Raw will have old hags and focus on them instead .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

33 legends expected on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2019)

Two questions.  Who is Andrew Hayden and why is AJ even bothering to acknowledge his existence?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 33 legends expected on Raw.



Which person on the roster is going to have to job to all their finishers?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 33 legends expected on Raw.


This is so dumb lol, why so many of THEM?!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This is so dumb lol, why so many of THEM?!


Still going to be a shitty Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

Why isn’t Enzo back yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Still going to be a shitty Raw.


this is just crazy, it's too much! of old guys....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

I’m tired of the old guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m tired of the old guys.


wow same! even guys like the rock and stone cold tires me, don't want to grow up and tell my kids about story from the ffucking attitude era. I am tired of them, they aren't bad but they are getting annoying


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

Jericho, Undertaker, Goldberg, HHH.  Their time is up.  I don’t want to see them against anyone.  Period.  Fix the regular roster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Which person on the roster is going to have to job to all their finishers?


Elias


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Two questions.  Who is Andrew Hayden and why is AJ even bothering to acknowledge his existence?


He's just a fan and the guy messed up in clarifying what he meant


----------



## pat pat (Jul 19, 2019)

it's sad that Enzo can't get on any show, dude is so fucking entertaining..


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Elias


Would have been the Revival a few months ago.

Probably EC3 tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Would have been the Revival a few months ago.
> 
> Probably EC3 tbh.



Man seeing how EC3 is getting destroyed  I wonder if he'd do that to any one else on the roster if they had made Ambrose a martyr.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

also lol R-truth lost the belt at Comic Con


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

nah my bad he didn't lose it but still hilarious to see Hurricane come for it only to have Drake unable to get it then whine on IGN about his marrying


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2019)

Please let Drake consummate his marriage!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Please let Drake consummate his marriage!


EC3 probably already doing that 


either him or The Man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> EC3 probably already doing that
> 
> 
> either him or The Man



Well General Chloe....I mean Becky Lynch needs to fuck the beast away from time to time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well General Chloe....I mean Becky Lynch needs to fuck the beast away from time to time.



I don't think Seth could survive the cucking by Brock would do .


He'd just end up blaming Moxley for it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't think Seth could survive the cucking by Brock would do .
> 
> 
> He'd just end up blaming Moxley for it



Nah, he and WWE are probably focusing on Punk than Moxley at the moment to care about his "friend" being the root of his cucking problem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Anyone going to be watching Raw Ratings Grab this Monday to see older Legends get more screen time than the talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, he and WWE are probably focusing on Punk than Moxley at the moment to care about his "friend" being the root of his cucking problem.



Moxley's getting a big ass push in NJPW so far 


You have Punk who's already the most sought after free agent ever and you have Mox who actually might have proven this morning that he can put on great matches (although Ishii is really amazing ) then it isn't gonna look as good


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone going to be watching Raw Ratings Grab this Monday to see older Legends get more screen time than the talent.


Honestly hate myself for falling for nostalgia but more importantly , gonna hate how the Legends will all asskiss Seth to beat Brock 

I am looking forward to maybe seeing a legend win the 24/7


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I am looking forward to maybe seeing a legend win the 24/7



Who, doesn't the majority of them have either fused spines, replaced joints, or suspect quads.:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who, doesn't the majority of them have either fused spines, replaced joints, or suspect quads.:


Probably  Hurricane or  Devon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably  Hurricane or  Devon



Devon is retired and the Hurricane would probably try to pawn the title to his 3 Count gimmick back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 19, 2019)

Not only is the dude in top shape, his promos are top too.


NJPW has been changing him for the better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

How tall is Foley's kid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How tall is Foley's kid.


Foley's baby gurl should be in wrestling


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2019)

Bret Hart apparently turned down being there on Monday lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Bret Hart apparently turned down being there on Monday lol.



Makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley's getting a big ass push in NJPW so far
> 
> 
> You have Punk who's already the most sought after free agent ever and you have Mox who actually might have proven this morning that he can put on great matches (although Ishii is really amazing ) then it isn't gonna look as good



Lmao Ishii carried the match all the way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao Ishii carried the match all the way



Ishii has been fire this G1 I wont lie either.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2019)

I want to see Matt Riddle vs Brock Lesnar in a submission match for the Universal title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like Charlotte is facing Ember Moon on Smackdown. In b4 she gets added to the title match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2019)

Ember isn’t over.  No way is she getting a singles match at Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Nobody's over on the roster except for Bray .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2019)

Wait I take it back, Becky and New Day I suppose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait I take it back, Becky and New Day I suppose.



New Day is a He-man toy now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2019)

@pat pat i’m So glad Seth isn’t champion anymore dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2019)

I like this a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @pat pat i’m So glad Seth isn’t champion anymore dude.


 I am as happy as you dude, I dont watch wwe anymore but I hope for those who watch he never touches the title again


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2019)

AEW needs to find a way to be family friendly once they launch on TNT.  Because I might be interested in going to a show someday.  But hardcore wrestling fans are rough.  I won’t go if it is like an ROH crowd.  A monster truck rally crowd.  We need some kids in the crowd.  We need some white collar people in the crowd.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Tony khan did say the tv show will less extreme and edgy than the ppv( because they need to sell their ppv based on something ) 
But yes they shouldn't try to be ecw, it's all cute but there is a fucking big ceiling on you when you are ecw-like


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Seth Rollins compares wwe to the New York Yankees 

I gucking cant stand Rollins and this company anymore. I fucking hate this stupid dude, can they have him shut up?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I like this a lot.



We need her porn nao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to find a way to be family friendly once they launch on TNT.  Because I might be interested in going to a show someday.  But hardcore wrestling fans are rough.  I won’t go if it is like an ROH crowd.  A monster truck rally crowd.  We need some kids in the crowd.  We need some white collar people in the crowd.



That sounds like WWE


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ember isn’t over.  No way is she getting a singles match at Summerslam.


she won't ever get over if she never figures out how to add to her character.

and having her cry over a broken switch ain't helping matters either. 



Raiden said:


> Bret Hart apparently turned down being there on Monday lol.


not too surprised. those old skool raw shows are a waste of time for everyone including the legends who get a small bone thrown to them to come out and be on raw. considering how far some of them have to travel it ain't worth it.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

SAF why are all your profile  pictures from hentai porn?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> We need her porn nao



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> SAF why are all your profile  pictures from hentai porn?


cause that's my gimmick


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2019)

whats wrong pat pat? did you open the tab in public?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

SAF I hate how untaggable  you are


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

[S-A-F] said:


> whats wrong pat pat? did you open the tab in public?


 fuck you 


Jon Moxley said:


> SAF I hate how untaggable  you are


Go tell your dude cm punk to show up at all out and stop being a lil bitch. 


If he does show up tho..
Main event : omega y2j Moxley cody punk 
Upper midcard->transitionnin intonthe main event scene : hangman, mjf 
Mother of god God  
Now do your job


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> fuck you
> 
> Go tell your dude cm punk to show up at all out and stop being a lil bitch.
> 
> ...




Hey just cause I live  in the same city as Punk doesn't mean I get to tell him what to do


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey just cause I live  in the same city as Punk doesn't mean I get to tell him what to do


fuck you and do your job


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

So what's the current count of Legends showing up for Raw Rating Grab tomorrow.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's the current count of Legends showing up for Raw Rating Grab tomorrow.


Isnt there like 30 old gen guys? Its terrific lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's the current count of Legends showing up for Raw Rating Grab tomorrow.


Apparently Hogan said why shouldn't the legends take over WWE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what's the current count of Legends showing up for Raw Rating Grab tomorrow.


Also its 37 now.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently Hogan said why shouldn't the legends take over WWE?


 I might watch if they do that just to see how dumb it would end up lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently Hogan said why shouldn't the legends take over WWE?



Hogan should keep his mouth shut. The guy legit doesn't have any hips that are made of medical grade plastic. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Also its 37 now.



Fuck sakes.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

I think this show is gonna be full old generation, they are legitimately gonna throw away all their fodders. I mean current talents


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Hogan just wants to finger poke of doom WWE for banning him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hogan should keep his mouth shut. The guy legit doesn't have any hips that are made of medical grade plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck sakes.


They still going after Cena , Rock , Batista . 

Billy Gunn , JR , Hart , and DDP all rejected the invite. Mostly cause they know Vince will try to bury them for association with AEW


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hogan just wants to finger poke of doom WWE for banning him



It's going to happen isn't it.  They have paid brock to get the finger poke of doom loss to Hogan so Hogan can both get his win back and be champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's going to happen isn't it.  They have paid brock to get the finger poke of doom loss to Hogan so Hogan can both get his win back and be champion.


Its best for business Brother!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Actually a full old generation show would be cool, it would remind us how boring and uncharismatic most guys are today. If you have folks like stone cold hogan on your show, you are just burying your roster.
There is ONE MAN who could stand face to face with the rock and make him look like a fool/nobody and this man was cm punk standing in front of Dwyane and telling him straight eyes in the eyes "when you get in the ring with the champ, your arms are too short to box with god" 
There is NOBODY NOBODY who has the charisma micskill and physical presence to do that again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

I want the.legends to beat up Seth and Becky.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I want the.legends to beat up Seth and Becky.


I will never forget seth standing in front of shawn Micheal and telling him with the goddamn wwe title around him, "PeOplE sAyS mE Am Da NexT sHawN MicHelLe" 
Like your wwe champion saying some shit like that...holy molly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

There is legit people saying Hulk is right and that is how WWE will get back on the map. Having old ass men take over. So stupid.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There is legit people saying Hulk is right and that is how WWE will get back on the map. Having old ass men take over. So stupid.


i want to see this clusterfuck happen tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i want to see this clusterfuck happen tho


Honestly I dont. No matter what I don't want to see WWE die.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

@PlacidSanity what's funny?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly I dont. No matter what I don't want to see WWE die.


wwe is NEVER , never going to die. it's a fucking juggernaut BILLION DOLLAR multinational company. wwe can't die, even if they stop doing anything they can still survive for the next 10 years. people underestimate how rich this company is....

seeing this thing happens will at least be entertaining


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There is legit people saying Hulk is right and that is how WWE will get back on the map. Having old ass men take over. So stupid.



Yes the key to ratings, live deaths on TV. 

We fucking saw what almost happen at the Saudi show and they want to recreate that here now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity what's funny?



Vince's ploy for ratings to appease Fox and USA and a probable attempt to break the nostalgic cookie jar for it.  If the show implodes tomorrow because of this ratings stunt they won't have anything left to draw the viewers back.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince's ploy for ratings to appease Fox and USA and a probable attempt to break the nostalgic cookie jar for it.  If the show implodes tomorrow because of this ratings stunt they won't have anything left to draw the viewers back.


they will just bring back the old guys again lol


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

I think the older guys could definitely help in manager roles, or perhaps wrestling commentary to hype up fights (video package for example where Hogan or someone else talks about a big fight). But WWE dont' do any of that for some reason.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 21, 2019)

How was this GOAT-tier feud only 3 years ago man? Literally nothing on this Summerslam buildup that comes even close to that unless Kofi/Orton pull out some major stops in the build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> wwe is NEVER , never going to die. it's a fucking juggernaut BILLION DOLLAR multinational company. wwe can't die, even if they stop doing anything they can still survive for the next 10 years. people underestimate how rich this company is....
> 
> seeing this thing happens will at least be entertaining


I'm not saying it will I'm saying I don't want it to.

Jesus christ learn to read.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince's ploy for ratings to appease Fox and USA and a probable attempt to break the nostalgic cookie jar for it.  If the show implodes tomorrow because of this ratings stunt they won't have anything left to draw the viewers back.




Yeah that's why I doubt anything retarded will happen tomorrow night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think the older guys could definitely help in manager roles, or perhaps wrestling commentary to hype up fights (video package for example where Hogan or someone else talks about a big fight). But WWE dont' do any of that for some reason.



Probably cause a lot of the legends don't really know all the wrestlers or their move sets. Some don't even get the gimmicks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How was this GOAT-tier feud only 3 years ago man? Literally nothing on this Summerslam buildup that comes even close to that unless Kofi/Orton pull out some major stops in the build.


Legend Killer or we riot


----------



## pat pat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm not saying it will I'm saying I don't want it to.
> 
> Jesus christ learn to read.


 well why would you even say that? I said I wanted to see the train wreck of hogan and the others taking over and you said you dont want wwe to die
 My answer was to clarify that wwe cant die even if they do that. 
I can read fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> well why would you even say that? I said I wanted to see the train wreck of hogan and the others taking over and you said you dont want wwe to die
> My answer was to clarify that wwe cant die even if they do that.
> I can read fine



cause I don't want them to deal with trainwrecks anymore I want them to get better 


stop being lazy asses, you have a great roster, money to use for production values to keep selling the wrestlers, and yet blow it all cause of writing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2019)

Test.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Big Raw tonight!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

the opening bit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

@Jon Moxley ok people should be able to tag me now. tired of y'all keep telling me about it lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> @Jon Moxley ok people should be able to tag me now. tired of y'all keep telling me about it lol




Well it was about time man


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well it was about time man


shut it, AMBROSE!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> the opening bit


I am NOT saying I am ok with the librarian shit , it's still garbage 
But how they are turning it around with Avalon is  actually funny. But with the way he said "I am gonna do it ok , THIS IS WHAT YOU WANT?" I feel like he isnt gonna be the librarian anymore and is going to do something else( which is a smart way to change his gimmick)


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> shut it, AMBROSE!


Hey hentai-kun


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

The show tonight will be about putting the old guys over at the expense of the young guys.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The show tonight will be about putting the old guys over at the expense of the young guys.


Let's hope not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> shut it, AMBROSE!


Ambrose is dead though 

But welcome to the 21st century Vinny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

I hope Alexa Bliss gets buried tonight. She deserves it the talentless hack .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I hope Alexa Bliss gets buried tonight. She deserves it the talentless hack .


Stop being an off the script fanboy! 






Joking she is shit and apparently responded to jdfromny  I love when he mercilessly buries her and her fans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Stop being an off the script fanboy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jd just seems like a dude that nothing makes him happy


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hey hentai-kun


sup


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ambrose is dead though
> 
> But welcome to the 21st century Vinny


can't wait for austin to show up with flair and out draw the first few weeks of aew on TNT later this fall.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> can't wait for austin to show up with flair and out draw the first few weeks of aew on TNT later this fall.






That's ok I'm still tuning to AEW once it's October


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

@SAFFF  I kid about you being Vince. You would book better than the good shit old man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

I still like Bliss.  I find her very entertaining. But she shouldn’t be wrestling long matches.  She isn’t going to get better at bumping with her concussion history.  She needs a role similar to the one Carmella possesses.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Sincerely wwe is gonna out draw aew in the first months heck for years maybe forever. That's why their whole "we are just an alternative" was the smartest move ever because by doing that nobody expect them to shit out wwe level numbers. And guys like y2j Jim Ross Tony khan ( the big boss) went several time on record saying they wont compete directly with wwe because it's just madness. Y2j "wwe is Disney " jim ross "the idea of anyone putting wwe out of business is a lunacy and delusional" Tony khan " I wont ever go face to face with Monday night raw and smackdown because that's not our goal" and much more
This positioning is partly responsible for the goodwill they have. They dont sound like delusional counts who think they can put a billion dollar juggernaut out of business (*looks at TNA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Why is Seth crying so much about Dean leaving?  Meanwhile I don’t hear a peep out of Roman Reigns.  It makes me appreciate Roman tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is Seth crying so much about Dean leaving?  Meanwhile I don’t hear a peep out of Roman Reigns.  It makes me appreciate Roman tbh.



Cause Seth is stressing over being blamed for the bad main event scene.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Well Seth was a bad champ..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

@Rukia well he does suck as a babyface. Nobody can relate to a guy everyone knows is as pushed hard as Roman plus some hate him for dating Becky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias  dude you haven't spoken much about Becky. You still marking for her?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So Raw Ratings Grab soon, who will open the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Ronda elevated Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Raw Ratings Grab soon, who will open the show.


Austin.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

WWE just couldn't wait to do this lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Welp Cena out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Vince's girlfriend starts the show. 

Oh well least Cena's been gone for a while that he feels somewhat fresh 

Plus he's promoting a movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

this is gonna be a shit crowd for HOF'ers not named Cena


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Cena over Seth any day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao DX.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So how many in the roster will have to sit out in catering tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many in the roster will have to sit out in catering tonight.



Most of the roster


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow ,Usos given the honor of standing before Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Crowd couldn't care less about ......

Oh shit Cena with the quick burn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Fuck sakes Cena.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

RIKISHI  .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Is Cena better on the mic?  Does he have creative control?  Does he have leeway?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

With almost 40 legends, you gotta go real fast in this show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

What is this shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Also shut up Renee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Crowd already burned out and that was just cheering for Cena


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Devon does not equal Cena you fucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

they just cut off Hogan and Jimmy Hart


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao Devon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Devon a heel for no reason other cause Bubba said no to the invite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Dudley’s are better as heels tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Booker mentioning Arn Anderson


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So Cena left.    Now Booker joins the commentary fun.....should replace Renee.  Hell bring back Stevie Ray, rather hear his "Fruity Boot" yells than her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Cena left.    Now Booker joins the commentary fun.....should replace Renee.  Hell bring back Stevie Ray, rather hear his "Fruity Boot" yells than her.



Renee doing a good job as a heel commentator then


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

They should have something like this more often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah they decided to cut the whole crap on stopping matches due to live shows doing bad.


It's better to just show wrestling while commercials


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Booker T putting over the Revival


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

The fuck commercial was that.  Fuck you BK, you know Bliss is going to spit that burger out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF  I kid about you being Vince. You would book better than the good shit old man


tanks. I'll at least show love to the thick girls unlike vince and not cover em up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> tanks. I'll at least show love to the thick girls unlike vince and not cover em up.


and thus you'd already have higher ratings  

[HASHTAG]#Thiccgirlslivesmatter[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Good finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Katie Thicc 

 Torrie bae


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Meh, thought Revival was going to get that Kishi "rub" 

Alicia Fox still employed.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Santino


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao get drew and his tits off TV

Jk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Drew with the right idea.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Also that mild pop for the Cobra, time to retire it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Drew with the right idea.


too bad he'll job to Cedric Alexander again


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also that mild pop for the Cobra, time to retire it.


that piss ant version of socko deserves that reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> too bad he'll job to Cedric Alexander again



Nah, you know 50/50 booking will be his saving grace.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

LOL Gregory Helms, Hurricane


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> that piss ant version of socko deserves that reaction.



Socko sold to Ryan's cock, cred in the garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Yo Wtf!  .


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Renee Michelle vs  Carmella.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Keep quiet Renee. Good god .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

This begs to question, but is Maverick the Krillin in the WWE for landing a woman like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

All cause Drew has the irish accent


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Looool Drew didn't get his win back


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Damn they are jamming a ton of stuff in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Well Drew gets his heat back but not the W.  50/50 booking never came into play.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

First Raw I've watched in a while


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Drew gets his heat back but not the W.  50/50 booking never came into play.


what heat? Nobody cares about Alexander 


Dude's in a bad spot


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

No one cares about the Viking Raiders.  They should sit out this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> what heat? Nobody cares about Alexander
> 
> 
> Dude's in a bad spot




Is it because Drew can't do a Southern accent.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

BOOGEYMAN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

wait did Maverick lose it to Briscoe?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

PEEP show!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Poor Drake.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait did Maverick lose it to Briscoe?


Pat Patterson.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it because Drew can't do a Southern accent.


He also got Moxley over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Pat Patterson.


Thanks man. I wasn't sure.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol what the hell.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

nice to hear Lillian Garcia again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Nobody cares about the Viking Raiders anymore


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Pat Patterson.


The king of the hardcore championship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Well the 7/11 belt now officially a joke.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Need to see Viking Raiders vs AoP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Holy shit, the dead crowd for the Raiders.  Vince you fucking asshole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias  dude you haven't spoken much about Becky. You still marking for her?


I still like Becky, I just hated them tying her down with Seth and the Lacey-feud purgatory she was stuck in.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

The one category wwe can beat aew in is nostalgia.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

I need to hear Metalingus tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I still like Becky, I just hated them tying her down with Seth and the Lacey-feud purgatory she was stuck in.


She should have been feuding with Asuka or someone better. He'll I'll take Becky vs Bayley  and you know I hate Bayley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Well Mattel's reps out in Ryder and Hawkins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, the dead crowd for the Raiders.  Vince you fucking asshole.



Viking Experience killed them so fast


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

This match needs to end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

"Running through the tag team division" The fuck you are talking about, what division .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

I heard like three or four people clapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Kaitlyn still looking fine


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Eve looks great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

The burial continues for Mike. Well he's getting paid a lot for the next five years though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe gonna lose anyway.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Ron Simmons reporting for duty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The burial continues for Mike. Well he's getting paid a lot for the next five years though.


Imagine there's no payoff and this is Vince's way of saying don't fuck with me?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Joe gonna lose anyway.  Smh.


He only loses the big matches so he'll be fine


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Didn’t joe tap out once?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

KELLY KELLY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

The OC only reminds me of is the soap show 



also lol Kelly Kelly wins the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Turn Joe tweener and have him whoop everyone's ass. Please Vince do it for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Well 7/11 champion...... the hell with it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Good reaction for Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe stating facts


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe should talk about Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Is Joe going to get bitched out here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Tell it Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tell it Joe.


WWE once again destroying itself for no reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe really reliable for a good promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

HHH's apprentice out now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This begs to question, but is Maverick the Krillin in the WWE for landing a woman like that.


she so thick maverick could sleep in her thighs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe gonna lose to Roman at SS huh? 


Whelp time to RIP Joe's  push


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Joe gonna lose to Roman at SS huh?
> 
> 
> Whelp time to RIP Joe's  push


What push?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Inspirational Roman Reigns making that comeback.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Inspirational Roman Reigns making that comeback.


He's gonna get the boos again when he's facing Brock at Mania again.


and the whole cycle will repeat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Joe needs the win tonight.  It’s okay if it isn’t a clean win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh good. A new season of the Purge.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE once again destroying itself for no reason


 this is just wcw shit 
They do something -> bury it themselves and dont change it...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's gonna get the boos again when he's facing Brock at Mania again.
> 
> 
> and the whole cycle will repeat.


its like being stuck in the infinite tsukkiyomi or bites the dusto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh look the feud's already dead.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its like being stuck in the infinite tsukkiyomi or bites the dusto.


No! Infinite tsukuyomi doesnt work like that, it's an ordinary tsukuyomi( technique/illusion to alter your perception of space and time) 
What you mean is Izanami which creates an endless cycle of actions repeating themselves and you are locked in it. 
You're welcome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Inspirational Reigns with the win.  The man learned from the best.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its like being stuck in the infinite tsukkiyomi or bites the dusto.



Yeah the good thing is now there's an option to if you want to deal with that again


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> No! Infinite tsukuyomi doesnt work like that, it's an ordinary tsukuyomi( technique/illusion to alter your perception of space and time)
> What you mean is Izanami which creates an endless cycle of actions repeating themselves and you are locked in it.
> You're welcome


I can't remember all those ability names in that mediocre ass manga, bro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Man this Raw is boring. Like I've seen some of the legends but nothing's really wow. Plus it's only half of the show. 

last part will have Brock show up to intimidate followed by Seth making the save like Roman has .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I can't remember all those ability names in that mediocre ass manga, bro.


It's not difficult 
Tsukuyomi = reminiscent of when itachi was still a good psycho villain 
Izanami = bullshit plotdevice kishimoto put out of his fat ass at the last second that did exactly what was necessary in the situation. 
Izanagi =.....don't remember what it does but still


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man this Raw is boring. Like I've seen some of the legends but nothing's really wow. Plus it's only half of the show.
> 
> last part will have Brock show up to intimidate followed by Seth making the save like Roman has .


Moxley : RAW FEELS LIKE IT TAKES FOREVERRRRRRRR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Moxley : RAW FEELS LIKE IT TAKES FOREVERRRRRRRR



Honestly tonight it has an even slower pace even with how fast they use the legends. How is that even possible?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So Miz going back to being a heel now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

I take that back, Seth going back to being a heel by how he is going.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take that back, Seth going back to being a heel by how he is going.


How so?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How so?



Look at that right now, he just scared an overweight guy to the back and claimed a bigger guy is a wannabe him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ninja Scroll > Naruto


shit I thought that was a given?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look at that right now, he just scared an overweight guy to the back and claimed a bigger guy is a wannabe him.



I guess it's possible. All I think is gonna happen is he'll get rekted by Brock at SS and then they move on to Phase Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> shit I thought that was a given?


Oh it is but people claim Naruto is a great ninja series when it's pretty much just Harry Potter but with ninjas


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I guess it's possible. All I think is gonna happen is he'll get rekted by Brock at SS and then they move on to Phase Roman



Move on to Phase Roman, fuck sakes we've been on Phase Roman for the past 5 years.  We never left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Move on to Phase Roman, fuck sakes we've been on Phase Roman for the past 5 years.  We never left.


Hey man, I'm dipping to AEW in October, I'm not gonna be apart of that shit show 


Plus I want to get into NJPW more and have been watching MLW , and trying NWA


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Remember when Coach got fired after coming back for like a month?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

so I"m guessing Sami gonna lose as well since he talked smack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Is tonight the night the 7/11 belt is done for. 

Also Coachman back for reasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is tonight the night the 7/11 belt is done for.
> 
> Also Coachman back for reasons.




As I said this crowd is bad for the reunion they don't have the energy to survive 3 hours  



Also wow RVD that one is a surprise


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

The Hurricane deserved better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Holy shit, does RVD look gassed just walking out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Dammit Sami deserved better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

I just noticed the advertisements for the show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Sami deserved better.


Leave the company 


That's really all needs to be said.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just noticed the advertisements for the show


What show ?




Also I am a porn guy too now with my new avie!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2019)

Poor Sami.  An honest Arab being ganged up on by a bunch of americans.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so I"m guessing Sami gonna lose as well since he talked smack


HE will lose because he is Sami.  He is one of their favorite guys to bitch out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol my damn wifi went down.

Was kinda mystified that Roman and Joe had a random match. Could have built up to that.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol my damn wifi went down.


Your wifi likes you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So your av raised in quality
> 
> 
> 
> Also Jon just got his first 5 star match from Meltzer. Never thought I'd see that


Damn?! Finally


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> back when kishi still had it. wew
> 
> also nice new avy, raikou is one stacked mama.



Ah, early Naruto before power scaling came into play.:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

so she's re-enacting the time she threw the title in the trash 

That's some WCW shit


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

What in the hell.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

That was kind of a mess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Put that fucking belt in the trash and get it over with, and fuck the guy that screamed "Don't do it".

Nvm, Million Dollar Man bought the belt, despite being one of the guys that left WWE originally for more cash.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nvm, Million Dollar Man bought the belt, despite being one of the guys that left WWE originally for more cash.



I mean he does say everyone's got a price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

that's the type of shit WCW used to do in the 2000s. 

People can defend Vince all they want, I'm pretty sure they cringed at this section.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah, early Naruto before power scaling came into play.:


naruto should have left the mountain busting to other series. it didn't really need it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Haha Jerry pulled that out his butt.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> naruto should have left the mountain busting to other series. it didn't really need it.


The 3rd panel of naruto is a giant fox wrecking shit and who is said to be able to solo mountains. And this fox was in the MC 
It was destined to become shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> naruto should have left the mountain busting to other series. it didn't really need it.


it got worse. At one point in the end, they no sold the last villain by having Madara change to a woman then fall for the Yaoi no Jutsu from Naruto


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

AJ should win.  He is the heel and he has help.  But he won’t.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> naruto should have left the mountain busting to other series. it didn't really need it.



But Toriyama wasn't that motivated to come back during that time.  The live action Dragon Ball Forced Up Your Ass wasn't released til late 00's which lit the fire to bring the guy back.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The 3rd panel of naruto is a giant fox wrecking shit and who is said to be able to solo mountains. And this fox was in the MC
> It was destined to become shit


It was probably always the endgame but still feel like it really undermines the other fights and what shinobi fights were supposed to be like. Oh well I never did like whenever they had those giant summoned animal battles in naruto anyway. they felt so slow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Of course HHH protects his little boy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

DX?  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So Rollins an honorary DX member now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

DX is a group I have no interest in seeing out there.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> it got worse. At one point in the end, they no sold the last villain by having Madara change to a woman then fall for the Yaoi no Jutsu from Naruto


that's when its official you don't give a shit about your manga anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> that's when its official you don't give a shit about your manga anymore.



I almost want to go back in time and tell myself to drop that shit before Shippuuden started


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> DX is a group I have no interest in seeing out there.



Vince: It's nostalgia bitch, and you are going to like it!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao Triple H and Michaels insert themselves into a match with two of the biggest stars. Of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

The Club getting dat Kliq rub.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh god you have NWO behind them . The Clique strikes again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Club getting dat Kliq rub.


People thought they'd sell for them to get strong to face Undisputed Era . LOOOOL


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

At least it is taking like 10 guys to run AJ and the Club off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

What's the average age of DX and the Kliq, early to mid 50's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah this shit is awful.  I'm glad I can watch Simpsons classics instead


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

It’s nice to see Xpac but I feel like one German suplex would break his neck.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Damn I kinda feel bad watching that. Peoples age showing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s nice to see Xpac but I feel like one German suplex would break his neck.



I's amazed Nash made it to the ring without tearing his quad.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah this shit is awful.  I'm glad I can watch Simpsons classics instead


hook me up, bro. where you watching them at?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 22, 2019)

DX is instant cringe like wtf was that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> DX is instant cringe like wtf was that



Easy paychecks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> hook me up, bro. where you watching them at?



ah man dude I've got cable so I'm watching them on FXX


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2019)

Y'all nibbas actually watching this RAW? Shame on y'all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

DX was awful at the 25 year anniversary for Raw too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Easy paychecks.


More like they lost their cool after that Saudi show so they needed to look strong


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Why are they shaking the camera?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> DX was awful at the 25 year anniversary for Raw too.


Don't forget the Saudi match with Kane and Taker.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Was that Titus chasing Drake?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh no.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

I might change my avie I have something better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Wyatt stealing finishers now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

This is disturbing!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ah man dude I've got cable so I'm watching them on FXX


still fucked up that stuff isn't on any official streaming site.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol wow. Poor mick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> still fucked up that stuff isn't on any official streaming site.


Now that Disney has that stream it could be there. So it might be there soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

So they haven't set up any feuds for SS .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

@SAFFF  the new one is better


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So they haven't set up any feuds for SS .


Seth vs Brock.  And Becky vs Nattie I guess.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

A horseshoe in the ass?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Seth is in the kliq he will  ever go now main eventer 4life!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth vs Brock.  And Becky vs Nattie I guess.



Are those two matches gonna go on for 3 and 1/2 hours?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

I've run out of steam.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

So what was the reason of having Bliss and Cross out anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Hmm, WWE Shitsville.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @SAFFF  the new one is better


Raikou is a shit waifu. I've also read the Doujin you got that pic from.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I've run out of steam.


Yeah don't blame you.



Raw has gotten worse as the night went on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

I knew it......Rtruth was gonna take his wife and cuck Drew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Well Drake just got cucked..... hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

eww a jobber match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Lying fuck, I blinked a few times and the match was still going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Was Cody's wife just mention.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Raikou is a shit waifu. I've also read the Doujin you got that pic from.


 she looks good man, is it a good doujin tho? I dont read much of them. Give me the name  
( I just type hot anime girl fat ass fat boobs on google )


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

when in doubt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was Cody's wife just mention.


Well Brandi and Renee are actually friends online 

who mentioned her?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

/


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Brandi and Renee are actually friends online
> 
> who mentioned her?



I think it was Cole....I don't know commentary went into chaos after that flub.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think it was Cole....I don't know commentary went into chaos after that flub.





AEW has push WWE to the bring of insanity


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

and how many of those on stage were in TNA?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm sure you fight for "real" Americans hulk


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @SAFFF  the new one is better


fuckin amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Where is Stone Cold?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Beer time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol Stone Cold is the only one who can walk to the ring


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

KO going to come in for a stunner lesson?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao WWE cleared a lot of time for this.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Stone Cold looks great for his age.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Drake just got cucked..... hard.


*finally*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

Becky Lynch should be taking notes on doing an Austin impersonation.  This is how you get the audience attention.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

Austin looks old a fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> *finally*



You guys are goddamn heels sometimes


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Lmao Austin woke this crowd the hell up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys are goddamn heels sometimes


I've come to terms with being a sick fuck that wants to see others get NTR'd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Lol SS is in three weeks 

only two matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I've come to terms with being a sick fuck that wants to see others get NTR'd.


Least you know who you are


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

I’m happy to see Brisco and Patterson alive and healthy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Pros:

seeing Kaytlin , Stone cold, and Melina


Cons:

Took time from building SS which is legit in three weeks

Club look bad


Joe and Sami crushed the WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I've come to terms with being a sick fuck that wants to see others get NTR'd.



So that's why you like those NKLS doujins featuring Hinoki.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> fuckin amazing.


 absolute killer avie man


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I've come to terms with being a sick fuck that wants to see others get NTR'd.


It's a dirty job, but someone's got to do her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So that's why you like those NKLS doujins featuring Hinoki.


shit you're just now finding out, placid my boy?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2019)

who's ready for the FF7 remake?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Guys just watch Ishii vs Moxley . 


Or watch Being the Elite dammit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> who's ready for the FF7 remake?


Not much of a FF fan but Tifa makes me feel like I want to master her titties


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2019)

Really interesting that they decided not to end the show with Rollins and Styles. Not sure what the strategy was here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> shit you're just now finding out, placid my boy?




*Spoiler*: __ 









Well can't blame you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys just watch Ishii vs Moxley .
> 
> 
> Or watch Being the Elite dammit


 already did! Ishi Moxley was a killer 
And I like where they are going with Avalon's character as the librarian,  seems like they are rebooting his character, for some reason I feel its gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> already did! Ishi Moxley was a killer
> And I like where they are going with Avalon's character as the librarian,  seems like they are rebooting his character, for some reason I feel its gonna be awesome


Probably gonna be the Janitor now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Really interesting that they decided not to end the show with Rollins and Styles. Not sure what the strategy was here.


the strategy was that they just wanted a quick ratings fix cause USA network told them to.

Now they have three weeks after Smackdown to build all the feuds for SS .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Night folks its squat day tomorrow:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

anyways it's been a long night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone been watching nxt uk?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

they said BTE as we know will die when their TV starts , it's just going to be a vlog again :


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> they said BTE as we know will die when their TV starts , it's just going to be a vlog again :


I mean they can't really do BTE when they're trying to produce for the show


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean they can't really do BTE when they're trying to produce for the show


 
If their relationship with njpw was top notch you know shota would already be the star of the show and we would have got some top tier comedy gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> If their relationship with njpw was top notch you know shota would already be the star of the show and we would have got some top tier comedy gold




I never thought Moxley would become a mentor for a young lion in NJPW 


But now he has a nickname  . It's Shooter


----------



## pat pat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I never thought Moxley would become a mentor for a young lion in NJPW
> 
> 
> But now he has a nickname  . It's Shooter


Its surreal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2019)

To think Becky and Charlotte held gold in an anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its already a miracle a jabroni like the betterman MC managed to pull her anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its already a miracle a jabroni like the betterman MC managed to pull her anyway.



They're engaged in the LN in one of the later chapters after a fight with the ninja robot.  Hell Keita pulled a Krillin better than Shinji.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

A guy on wrestling forum said the show was GREAT and Moxley must regret watching this 





Bruuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> A guy on wrestling forum said the show was GREAT and Moxley must regret watching this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guy must either be riding the white horse hard or his bank account is about be get a bit fuller thanks to WWE accounting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guy must either be riding the white horse hard or his bank account is about be get a bit fuller thanks to WWE accounting.


Maybe he has seth's bank account?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Cucking of the highest levels.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Anyone been watching nxt uk?



Guess being the brit I'm the only one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think Becky and Charlotte held gold in an anime.


That’s more Asuka and Charlotte.  Attire and makeup are dead on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I never thought Moxley would become a mentor for a young lion in NJPW
> 
> 
> But now he has a nickname  . It's Shooter



Wait, is Jon trying to he Bret Hart? Lmao

I’m absolutey sure Jon can’t do a believable sharpshooter or any submission moves


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2019)

I can't take MOX serious if he's doing a shooter gimmick in Japan. I seriously doubt he's ever been in a real fight.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I can't take MOX serious if he's doing a shooter gimmick in Japan. I seriously doubt he's ever been in a real fight.


Shooter gimmick?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

I'll probably skip Smackdown today. That three hours was kind of a drag, though I liked the ending. Interested, as always, to know what Heyman worked on (if anything- it seems like Vince's thoughts and processes were in every segment of that show).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I can't take MOX serious if he's doing a shooter gimmick in Japan. I seriously doubt he's ever been in a real fight.


What shooter.gimmick? He named his student Shooter thats all.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

Felt this way yesterday too. All that pushing on Rollins and McIntyre doesn't feel like it's going anywhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Felt this way yesterday too. All that pushing on Rollins and McIntyre doesn't feel like it's going anywhere.


It's the flawed fundamental of Vince's logic now that no wrestler can be bigger than the brand


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2019)

Cena is bigger


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cucking of the highest levels.


Time to finally consummate the marriage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Cena is bigger


Yea and Vince didn't appreciate leaving for Hollywood either.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Give divas a chance was trending?  Yikes.  You could argue that women have absolutely negatively impacted the ratings.

And who even should they give a chance?  Most of their women drive the audience away.  Ember Moon for example.  Can’t get over even with her amazing finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2019)

well that's because ember has no interesting personality and the storyline they recently gave her was her throwing temper tantrums over mandy and sonya breaking her nintendo switch. 

then when she tries to attack sonya she got beat up which just made ember look like a big whiny weak bitch that can only throw shit and can't even fight.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  Moxley's last promo in the road to was just 
He explains that he went to japan to know everything about omega and his style because he is gonna fucking break his jaw and fucking hurt him. ( good that they still use his G1 run in the build even if they dont say the name of the tournament ).
Damn :
So far the promo game is another level dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley  Moxley's last promo in the road to was just
> He explains that he went to japan to know everything about omega and his style because he is gonna fucking break his jaw and fucking hurt him. ( good that they still use his G1 run in the build even if they dont say the name of the tournament ).
> Damn :
> So far the promo game is another level dude



The build up to Kenny vs Mox is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Darby vs Janela vs Havoc is gonna be crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

@Shirker dude you gotta watch the Road to All Out videos. They'll make the card make sense


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

So USA Network posted Raw again today 


weird. 

Oh well...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Gonna watch Smackdown for people in here 


also Shane already kills the nice vibe that Big E and Xavier created


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The build up to Kenny vs Mox is great


 big dick Moxley knows how to put over his opponent and make the match feel important. 
Damn I still cant get used to mox presented as a big deal in either aew or njpw....it feels surreal that here he is just one of the top guy. 
Also I love the way they are building omega as this weird Japanese myth lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

@PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Rukia @Raiden  please save me


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Also lol at a t shirt company giving more weight to their card in a 7 minutes video than a whole fucking episode of raw which was 3 hours! 

Janela screaming "I waited for this contract for 14 years and now I am 0-2" is actually some fucking good character portrayal, it puts a pressure on him and make him relatable. 
As for darby since his match with cody he seems like a big deal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

That new continuity guy already working well for WWE at least


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

so a face vs face match? 


That makes no sense


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

You guys had a lot of nerve to claim Joe was being pushed yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

How big of a star would Joe be in AEW?  Top guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Just tuning in and it's Naka vs Crews for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Hmm, a GTA Online commercial with an Eddie Murphy song.   And yes that man cut a record back in the 80s.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2019)

Samoe Joe, Sami and Fat Owens should move to AEW.

AEW welcomes all talent no matter the weight and religion. Just look at Fat2J.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuning in and it's Naka vs Crews for some reason.


thanks for covering for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> thanks for covering for me



No prob. 

Also why's New Day on commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> No prob.
> 
> Also why's New Day on commentary.


cause Byron Saxton's mom or dad died.

forgot which  


Not sure about Corey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

It was his dad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

So Naka face again.  I mean there's some positive crowd reaction there.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity @Lord Trollbias @Rukia @Raiden  please save me



Lol what happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol what happened?


I realized that Shane started the show so I wanted you guys to watch instead of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Fuck sakes, New Day suppose to be faces and they are burying Crews.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Samoe Joe, Sami and Fat Owens should move to AEW.
> 
> AEW welcomes all talent no matter the weight and religion. Just look at Fat2J.


Y2J should have come out with Road Dog yesterday.  That’s his level!


----------



## pat pat (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How big of a star would Joe be in AEW?  Top guy?


 he would definitely be their "brock lesnar" big guy who can talk , walk and wrestle like a badass.
I still cant get why joe is being jobbed in wwe, even as a jobber he feels more legit to me than Kofi pancakston or seth cringelins...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I realized that Shane started the show so I wanted you guys to watch instead of me



Probably gonna tune in soon. On the way home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Detective Pikachu, release date the day I turn 40.  Meh.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Joe is better than Kofi.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Detective Pikachu is a kids movie.  But I liked it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

They hell are they doing with Ali now.  Pen to paper, what happen to the motivational crap he was doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Fuck that, we don't need a recap of Raw Ratings Grab.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Miz heel turn please, and have him team with DB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

The night Rollins truly became a whore.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2019)

rvd's girl has cakes,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The night Rollins truly became a whore.




People are starting to give him Roman heat for the comments he made.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

What's this farce.  So Shawn coming back to the ring to take on Ziggy on American soil.... wait if this is going to happen at the PPV then it's going to be across the border.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The night Rollins truly became a whore.



>Became


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

Lol I guess that's better than nothing for Ziggler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

The hell, both Flair and Moon got the jobber entrances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

The fuck......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's this farce.  So Shawn coming back to the ring to take on Ziggy on American soil.... wait if this is going to happen at the PPV then it's going to be across the border.


Toronto winning as always


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Stupid.  Doesn’t help anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Stupid.  Doesn’t help anyone.


I am conflicted.  I kind of changed my mind.  Then Ember made a lot of stupid faces and poses.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

It does seem likely to be a triple threat though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Has Carmella been on yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Toronto winning as always



The ongoing apology for the Screw Job a few decades back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The ongoing apology for the Screw Job a few decades back.


Montréal cares more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It does seem likely to be a triple threat though.



The Queen needs her air time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The ongoing apology for the Screw Job a few decades back.



Well if Shawn jobs then it will be the final apology


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Queen needs her air time.


Well she is the best.  It’s stupid for her to not make the card.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

What is Smackville?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Kofi isn’t world champion material.  At least he gets a reaction though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Go Randy!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is Smackville?



Best guess, think of it as an In Your House type event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Queen needs her air time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Honestly, Kofi still needs to sell to Randy's punt for the one missed way back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Randy making Kofi look like a geek.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Randy making Kofi look like a geek.


Aren't the New Day geeks already?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aren't the New Day geeks already?



They are, but they push merch.  I mean the have a fucking cereal made after them, a cereal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are, but they push merch.  I mean the have a fucking cereal made after them, a cereal.




Yeah I get that but still, I find their act kinda boring now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Y2J should have come out with Road Dog yesterday.  That’s his level!



I heard there were too many last minute changes done on Raw last night because most of the oldies failed the medical/physical test lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Joe is such a loser.  Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Joe is such a loser.  Lmao.



Blame WWE booking.  The guy has become the Samoan Wyatt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Best guess, think of it as an In Your House type event.


The Rock will probably show up for a concert to destroy Elias since he kept trashing Rock on Twitter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The Rock will probably show up for a concert to destroy Elias since he kept trashing Rock on Twitter



That's if Dwayne wants to show up at a glorified house show.  He'll probably come to one of the more higher know events.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

This is a terrible interview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2019)

If Balor is not going to Summer Slam as the Demon then Wyatt shouldn't go as the Fiend.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Bray > Finn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's if Dwayne wants to show up at a glorified house show.  He'll probably come to one of the more higher know events.



I mean The Rock acknowledge Bray Wyatt so who knows


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

So why are two faces facing each other when the heels are refs ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

McIntyre is really fucking disappointing.  No one cares about him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> McIntyre is really fucking disappointing.  No one cares about him.


He came back to WWE just to be treated like a  loser


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

Dammit KO not getting the face pop


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit KO not getting the face pop


You know when he got a good face pop?  When he first came back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Shane punches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

KO's stunner needs work


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> KO's stunner needs work


That helped Kevin a bit.  He got a decent pop to end the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

I get the feeling that either KO or .....by shocking miracle , Roman are turning heel


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> KO's stunner needs work


people also need to sell it better. shane the only one who sells it right since he's taken the og one before numerous times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> people also need to sell it better. shane the only one who sells it right since he's taken the og one before numerous times.


you should have seen his botch on the first stunner last thursday .  He dropped before KO could get the stunner on him and it looked bad.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2019)

Did anyone else watch road to all out ep2? Holy fuck. After one vignette Tully Blanchard has made me feel like Shawn Spears(10!) Is the best heel in the business.

Janella Vs Allen vs Havoc is an absolute snooze fest though. Who the fuck booked that smoke break?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2019)

Didn't catch the ending of Smackdown but just saw some of the summaries. Really interesting that Shane still bothers to be in the show lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2019)

Shane is the best in the world.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane is the best in the world.



I agree. No one on the roster can do all the suicidal moves that Shane does.

If Roman does the coast to coast, he will break his back and die


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow lmao


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I agree. No one on the roster can do all the suicidal moves that Shane does.
> 
> If Roman does the coast to coast, he will break his back and die



No he won't he's got a vest on. That's _gotta _give him some support.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker dude you gotta watch the Road to All Out videos. They'll make the card make sense



I keep hearing good things about this particular set, I'll check them out. I guess I haven't peeped these Road To videos so far because I haven't needed to yet. The booking, recaps and commentary does a solid job explaining who everyone is and what their motivations are.

 Unfortunately they're frustratingly tightlipped regarding _one guy_ in their main event scene, so now I kinda have to.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I keep hearing good things about this particular set, I'll check them out. I guess I haven't peeped these Road To videos so far because I haven't needed to yet. The booking, recaps and commentary does a solid job explaining who everyone is and what their motivations are.
> 
> Unfortunately they're frustratingly tightlipped regarding _one guy_ in their main event scene, so now I kinda have to.


dude watch it, it's top tier. 

also @Jon Moxley 
Tully blanchard : I have no issue with the Rhodes family anymore, I am just helping Shawn. 
also Tully : THE CHAIR SHOT WAS ONLY THE FIRST STEP OF MY MASTERPLAN!!! 



but there is no bad blood guys


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> No he won't he's got a vest on. That's _gotta _give him some support.



dat vest is like 10kg and adds more weight to Roman. it will do more harm than good


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2019)

Hogan said KO can be the next big star. He also mentioned Drew lmfao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hogan said KO can be the next big star. He also mentioned Drew lmfao.



hogan giving people false hopes is fucking hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> dude watch it, it's top tier.
> 
> also @Jon Moxley
> Tully blanchard : I have no issue with the Rhodes family anymore, I am just helping Shawn.
> ...


Tully just wants to have Shawn to bring out his potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

Moxley still undefeated in G1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

AEW starts October 2nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley still undefeated in G1



Havent been keeping up entirely with G1 (learned my lesson from last time), but I did check out matches by my favorites in night 4 and 5 and *fuck me*, that Ishii match.

I don't want anybody trying to tell me the lackluster vibe of the talent in WWE is mostly the talent's fault ever again. It's just not fucking true and if you think that, you're a god damned moron. Full stop. God has damned you with insurmountable ignorance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Havent been keeping up entirely with G1 (learned my lesson from last time), but I did check out matches by my favorites in night 4 and 5 and *fuck me*, that Ishii match.
> 
> I don't want anybody trying to tell me the lackluster vibe of the talent in WWE is mostly the talent's fault ever again. It's just not fucking true and if you think that, you're a god damned moron. Full stop. God has damned you with insurmountable ignorance.



The shingo vs Mox match was also fun today. Mox seems to be getting better in ring wise. 


Shingo is just gonna be a star as well. Sunday it's Naito vs Moxley 

also Jeff Cobb vs Jay White was fun


Ishii is the star of G1 though. Another fantastic match with Naito


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Everytime there is an aew announcement it's like half the wrestling fanbase lose their brain cells and start spouting nonsense


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh right today is Wednesday. Wut happun?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh right today is Wednesday. Wut happun?


AEW's first show was announced.


October 2nd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Everytime there is an aew announcement it's like half the wrestling fanbase lose their brain cells and start spouting nonsense


I laugh at the whole WWE is dead.

Like relax dude, I don't know if you'll like the new format they're gonna use.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I laugh at the whole WWE is dead.
> 
> Like relax dude, I don't know if you'll like the new format they're gonna use.


What format? ( if its about their press release , dont give it much thought. But their idea of statistics and how it affects the whole title scene is a great idea,makes it feel like a football league. It also makes it easier to create stories. They are going the njpw way) 
And fans are dumb its team "wwe is dead" vs team "are will fail"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What format? ( if its about their press release , dont give it much thought. But their idea of statistics and how it affects the whole title scene is a great idea,makes it feel like a football league. It also makes it easier to create stories. They are going the njpw way)
> And fans are dumb its team "wwe is dead" vs team "are will fail"



The format of wins and losses mattering 

I feel people are only looking for Attitude era type of stories and blood and violence


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The format of wins and losses mattering
> 
> I feel people are only looking for Attitude era type of stories and blood and violence


Wins and loss mattering is literally what fox and Heyman is asking wwe to do. If your win and loss dont matter then everything is worthless and your championship is dumbed down. Why do you think no one is a star in wwe? Because everyone can lose to everyone. Wins and loss are the heart of wrestling, go back to the attitude era and count how many times guys like the rock stone cold hhh would lose in a year lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wins and loss mattering is literally what fox and Heyman is asking wwe to do. If your win and loss dont matter then everything is worthless and your championship is dumbed down. Why do you think no one is a star in wwe? Because everyone can lose to everyone. Wins and loss are the heart of wrestling, go back to the attitude era and count how many times guys like the rock stone cold hhh would lose in a year lol


No I get that but people who left wrestling and are coming back just want to see characters and storylines .

I get wins and losses matter dammit


----------



## pat pat (Jul 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No I get that but people who left wrestling and are coming back just want to see characters and storylines .
> 
> I get wins and losses matter dammit


Nah dont misunderstand the lapsed fandom became ufc/boxing fans, this presentation is a good way to keep things familiar to them. At least in my opinion 
Also it doesnt mean you wont get your crash tv shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't want anybody trying to tell me the lackluster vibe of the talent in WWE is mostly the talent's fault ever again. It's just not fucking true and if you think that, you're a god damned moron. Full stop. God has damned you with insurmountable ignorance.


wish some people would realize this and stop blaming and attacking the talent for every little thing that goes wrong. what are they supposed to do? break script and tell vince to suck their ass?!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Havent been keeping up entirely with G1 (learned my lesson from last time), but I did check out matches by my favorites in night 4 and 5 and *fuck me*, that Ishii match.
> 
> I don't want anybody trying to tell me the lackluster vibe of the talent in WWE is mostly the talent's fault ever again. It's just not fucking true and if you think that, you're a god damned moron. Full stop. God has damned you with insurmountable ignorance.



Yeah I fully blame Vince for the problems.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2019)

Damn I'm kind of feeling the burn now from WWE not setting up storylines. My mind blanks when I think of what they might do next Monday.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Cant believes this site allows people to use words like dick vagina gangbang Big dick john
But for some reason i*c*st is censored. I said it before and I will say it again, it doesnt make sense


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Holy shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2019)

The fuck, they are gong to have to hire babysitters from now on to keep their most problematic talent under a leash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 25, 2019)

I love her


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2019)

Is this Jimmy USO thing real?


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is this Jimmy USO thing real?


It is...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2019)

I read that Rollins criticized the fans in another interview.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I read that Rollins criticized the fans in another interview.


What interview again? 
Geez internet is killing people with drama...


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2019)

These Instagram posts make me remember Jerry the Kings reaction to bra mad panties matches smh lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

Well again I posted Road to All out but at this point not gonna bother too much on getting this place hyped for All out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well again I posted Road to All out but at this point not gonna bother too much on getting this place hyped for All out



So how much will this PPV cost.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well again I posted Road to All out but at this point not gonna bother too much on getting this place hyped for All out


 there is a new one?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how much will this PPV cost.


Probably the.same as Double or Nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> there is a new one?


Not yet but as you know nobody bothered to check out the first one.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not yet but as you know nobody bothered to check out the first one.


It's actually sad because they do a phenomenal job with these.
For example anyone saying hangman is bland or is a Rollins 2.0 would shut up after watching his promo, I saw a LOT of people turn their vest and say the kid was the future. ( no way seth ever cut a promo on the level of Moxley hangman or mjf lol) 
But still nobody here watches so : 
Same for new Japan, they are there putting on a phenomenal product even mlw


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2019)

Hangman just needs a new finisher imo


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2019)

Vince made two major changes to Smackdown before it aired.

Yo this is crazy .


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Hangman just needs a new finisher imo


Seriously his clothesline should be his finisher 
It's so freaking cool
His current one is dangerous and make no sense


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how much will this PPV cost.


55ish american dollars.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Seriously his clothesline should be his finisher
> It's so freaking cool
> His current one is dangerous and make no sense



Dudebuster looks like a weak ass fake piledriver to me lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Dudebuster looks like a weak ass fake piledriver to me lmao


Couldn't agree more, hell certainly change it before his knee falls appart. 
Him and mjf for me are the most important part of the company, they are their future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Couldn't agree more, hell certainly change it before his knee falls appart.
> Him and mjf for me are the most important part of the company, they are their future.



Hangman could copy Jon Moxley’s old dirty deeds finisher. You know the one where he headlocks his enemy and drives the face to the mat lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Hangman could copy Jon Moxley’s old dirty deeds finisher. You know the one where he headlocks his enemy and drives the face to the mat lol


Oh yeah didnt thought about that. Or maybe he can use a sharp shooter too? Like two finisher one sharp shooter and his over the top rope clothesline?
But yeah Moxley's old DDT could work if he modifies it a bit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Hangman could copy Jon Moxley’s old dirty deeds finisher. You know the one where he headlocks his enemy and drives the face to the mat lol


His move has to make sense for his western gimmick. I actually think something like the old Bradshaw clothesline would be a good finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone logged onto the new WWE Network layout yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone logged onto the new WWE Network layout yet.


Yo
It changed?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yo
> It changed?



It has.  It just has Shane on the front right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It has.  It just has Shane on the front right now.


Well then maybe they can send me a rope as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Technically when I resigned in to the new Network layout, I got a free month out of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone logged onto the new WWE Network layout yet.


Haven’t been a subscriber since 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2019)

When is Toni Storm coming to WWE?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then maybe they can send me a rope as well.



It's more I was just fishing for facepalms in here.  They always show what's on now on the main bit they were showing the Shane vs Angle match where Angle nearly killed Shane.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2019)

Shane vs KO as a feud puzzles me tbh.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane vs KO as a feud puzzles me tbh.


ko "shannneeeee you take too much tv time!!!!!" 
shane "....yes" 
ko " i am going to have a rivalry with you and give you more tv timeeeeee"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shane vs KO as a feud puzzles me tbh.



The current one, I thought they were trying to restart their feud back when KO was heel and Shane was the face before KO had to get surgery.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ko "shannneeeee you take too much tv time!!!!!"
> shane "....yes"
> ko " i am going to have a rivalry with you and give you more tv timeeeeee"



If KO were to acknowledge the irony of it but then stated it's necessary short term hit for long term gain (Aka more shane few weeks then stunner into oblivion at Summerslam) it would at least work.

Then again sorry people from North America Irony isn't really your game.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2019)

Why did people cheer for Shane and boo Kevin and Sami back then?????


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If KO were to acknowledge the irony of it but then stated it's necessary short term hit for long term gain (Aka more shane few weeks then stunner into oblivion at Summerslam) it would at least work.
> 
> Then again sorry people from North America Irony isn't really your game.


i am a France chad, so yeah I agree North America guys aren't really into the irony game. 
thing is ko I heard is putting his career on the table, it's so dumb..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did people cheer for Shane and boo Kevin and Sami back then?????



You have to remember this was when WWE had Steph running Raw and Shane running SD with Steph being heel and Shane being face. Also Shane coat-rode a returning DB comeback at that time as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am a France chad, so yeah I agree North America guys aren't really into the irony game.
> thing is ko I heard is putting his career on the table, it's so dumb..



You can place that bad creative writing on Vince for that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias and I knew Shane was the heel authority figure two years ago!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's more I was just fishing for facepalms in here.  They always show what's on now on the main bit they were showing the Shane vs Angle match where Angle nearly killed Shane.


That Shane's legacy is as ruined as Goldberg's and Shawn's


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You can place that bad creative writing on Vince for that.


I'm also starting to blame the people who tune in to watch WWE 

We've all been giving them our time of day and kept proving that WWE doesn't need to change things cause we'll crawl back like the abused person in  a relationship


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That Shane's legacy is as ruined as Goldberg's and Shawn's



Technically what happen at Shawn's last match wasn't that much his fault.  HHH has suspect pecs now and I'd trust children in catching the Big Show safely than Undertaker and Kane catching Shawn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Technically what happen at Shawn's last match wasn't that much his fault.  HHH has suspect pecs now and I'd trust children in catching the Big Show safely than Undertaker and Kane catching Shawn.



Still he agreed to that match all for some 'good money'. So I do blame him for unretiring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Still he agreed to that match all for some 'good money'. So I do blame him for unretiring



True he took the money and came out of retirement on Saudi soil than here in the states.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True he took the money and came out of retirement on Saudi soil than here in the states.


I don't mind him doing another match to recover from it . As long as he's able to have a nice 10 minute match to show he has it and is in shape


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't mind him doing another match to recover from it . As long as he's able to have a nice 10 minute match to show he has it and is in shape



How many people on the current roster can work with the guy though.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> i am a France chad, so yeah I agree North America guys aren't really into the irony game.
> thing is ko I heard is putting his career on the table, it's so dumb..


jesus that sig too!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many people on the current roster can work with the guy though.


DB, AJ,  Roman, and Ricochet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> DB, AJ,  Roman, and Ricochet



AJ probably, Roman and Ricochet are probably gong to be team ups, and DB is stuck on SD with VInce wanting his aiged golden boy on the flagship show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> His move has to make sense for his western gimmick. I actually think something like the old Bradshaw clothesline would be a good finisher.



Clothesline from hell? That could work if he can do the move justice so why not


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> AJ probably, Roman and Ricochet are probably gong to be team ups, and DB is stuck on SD with VInce wanting his aiged golden boy on the flagship show.



Well I think those are the best possible to have a short, sweet match


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> jesus that sig too!


 I am your hero lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am your hero lol


But I inspired you.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 26, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> But I inspired you.


The student surpassing the master is a common trope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The student surpassing the master is a common trope


you haven't surpassed me until I give you a zero hand reaction pic/gif.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> you haven't surpassed me until I give you a zero hand reaction pic/gif.


You vs Pat Pat >>>> KO vs Shane by thousands of years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You vs Pat Pat >>>> KO vs Shane by thousands of years


At least with us you can get a boner when we fight using hot anime girls.
With shane and Ko you are bored

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Cody confirmed they met punk in person and they never made him.an offer by text.
So either it's a work or punk is a whiny bitch. I will take the second option, the guy acts like aew uses his name for promotion, they talk about him because media ask them about him all the time. I am tired of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) drama queen. He is a bitch
Moxley shut his fucking mouth and made his impact, but punk no , if he doesnt sign he wont just shut up he will get his  mouth going over and over again because he thinks he is too important


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

Punk is trolling, he'll be the hot angle at all out for sure.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Punk is trolling, he'll be the hot angle at all out for sure.


I just saw cody's "I think he will go back to wwe" it's so unnecessary and just out of context its weird.....why say that? It makes it feel like it's a work 
Fuck those guys, all of them they are confusing :


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I just saw cody's "I think he will go back to wwe" it's so unnecessary and just out of context its weird.....why say that? It makes it feel like it's a work
> Fuck those guys, all of them they are confusing :


Don't work yourself into a shoot brother, Punk will likely be working with Cody as his first angle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

I watched this video because I was excited to see AJ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

I love Luchasaurus


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I love Luchasaurus


I never knew that gimmick could work, it seemed so...goofy but unironically I think it's just awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I never knew that gimmick could work, it seemed so...goofy but unironically I think it's just awesome


Jungle boy as well 

Those two legit have become the hottest tag team in AEW.


I wonder if you slow build them to the tag titles or you do a shocking win 


Hoping they beat the Young Bucks to establish credibility as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jungle boy as well
> 
> Those two legit have become the hottest tag team in AEW.
> 
> ...


I dont know right after fight for the fallen and after the reaction they received, they were present with the elite and all the main eventers to say bye to the crowd. They had merch released right after, and jungle boy was present at the TNT press conference. It seems to me like they are pretty reactive when someone get over. 
Also I think they shouldnt beat the bucks, I would pick the private party to do that , like in a shocking way, like semi finals. Everyone! Expect the bucks to win and BOOM the private party eliminate them. 
I would have luchasaurus and jungle lose against the lucha bros in the semi finals. So they can later take the title from private party.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

Khan is too much of a mark to not have the Bucks as the inaugural tag champs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I just saw cody's "I think he will go back to wwe" it's so unnecessary and just out of context its weird.....why say that? It makes it feel like it's a work
> Fuck those guys, all of them they are confusing :


new non lewd set. you disappoint me my child.

but its Dante so fuck it. I'll forgive you this time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> new non lewd set. you disappoint me my child.
> 
> but its Dante so fuck it. I'll forgive you this time.


Thanks dad!  


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Khan is too much of a mark to not have the Bucks as the inaugural tag champs.


How tho?....never heard that he is this big young bucks fan. He just said they shouldnt have lost at DON because the lucha bro taking back their titles in mexico would obviously help to strengthen their relationships with AAA.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Thanks dad!
> 
> How tho?....never heard that he is this big young bucks fan. He just said they shouldnt have lost at DON because the lucha bro taking back their titles in mexico would obviously help to strengthen their relationships with AAA.


They didn't have to put the titles on the line and they still could've ate the loss. It would've done more for the Lucha Bros then it did for the Bucks.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They didn't have to put the titles on the line and they still could've ate the loss. It would've done more for the Lucha Bros then it did for the Bucks.


The match was announced for the title beforehand and it did made sense in the story they were telling. ( but you have to watch AAA to get it) 
But we'll see, I dont see the bucks as first champions tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Honestly you can't have Cody, YB , and Kenny all win. The worst thing people can do is assume they'll be like Nash, Hall, and Hogan


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly you can't have Cody, YB , and Kenny all win. The worst thing people can do is assume they'll be like Nash, Hall, and Hogan


Dude no matter how much they lose the single moment they will win people on the internet will say "OMG ITS THE KLIQ" 
 Kenny already lost at DON, he will lose again certainly at all out , cody accepted to draw against what is basically a youngster. If despite all that people say it's the kliq then they will never convince internet fans. 
Sincerely right now their last preoccupation shouldnt be internet fans, they need to build a strong casual following when they land on tv. That's the real challenge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

I forgot there is a WWE In Your House style event happening tonight.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I forgot there is a WWE In Your House style event happening tonight.


???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ???



Shitsville or Smackville or whatever the fuck it's called.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I forgot there is a WWE In Your House style event happening tonight.



OMG not an in your house.  Most of those were so poor they make some of the worst stuff today seem like some of the greatest stuff ever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

I had to look up what was going to be on Crapsville.  Three fucking matches, two Triple Threats and one singles and an Elias concert to open the show...................  



Making a correction, there might be four if they are including the Tag Team championship as well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly you can't have Cody, YB , and Kenny all win. The worst thing people can do is assume they'll be like Nash, Hall, and Hogan


Kenny is primed to be their Brock Lesnar "special attraction" and he's started out 2-1. Cody is 2-0-1 with a draw against a low mid tier unknown. YBs are the books favorite, so yaknow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The match was announced for the title beforehand and it did made sense in the story they were telling. ( but you have to watch AAA to get it)
> But we'll see, I dont see the bucks as first champions tho.


Well I'm not even going to address the problem with having to watch AAA, but as AEW canon is concerned they didn't need to put the titles on the line, or they could've wrestled to a draw.

Im just playing devils advocate because even though i don't care for the Bucks wrestling style i still consider them to be the GOAT tag team.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Well I'm not even going to address the problem with having to watch AAA, but as AEW canon is concerned they didn't need to put the titles on the line, or they could've wrestled to a draw.
> 
> Im just playing devils advocate because even though i don't care for the Bucks wrestling style i still consider them to be the GOAT tag team.


I agree overall 
As for the bucks being the goat, well I think they are one of the biggest tag team draw in history. Those fucker sell merchs like crazy and are actual draws to a certain extent. But los lucha brother have huge potential , they are charismatic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I agree overall
> As for the bucks being the goat, well I think they are one of the biggest tag team draw in history. Those fucker sell merchs like crazy and are actual draws to a certain extent. But los lucha brother have huge potential , they are charismatic.


For sure they draw more than anyone on the WWE active roster not named Lesnar. I'd argue they're neck and neck with Roman.

When you rank them all time and factor drawing with in ring ability it's hard to argue against them.

Steiners, Road Warriors, Harlem Heat, Midnight, Rock and roll, Hart foundation, Hardy's, Dudleys, E&C. I don't see any listed being better in both aspects combined. Steiners, midnight and Hart Foundation could definitely out work them but Bucks easily out draw. Rock and Roll, and Road Warriors easily out draw but don't come close to the Bucks work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> For sure they draw more than anyone on the WWE active roster not named Lesnar. I'd argue they're neck and neck with Roman.
> 
> When you rank them all time and factor drawing with in ring ability it's hard to argue against them.
> 
> Steiners, Road Warriors, Harlem Heat, Midnight, Rock and roll, Hart foundation, Hardy's, Dudleys, E&C. I don't see any listed being better in both aspects combined. Steiners, midnight and Hart Foundation could definitely out work them but Bucks easily out draw. Rock and Roll, and Road Warriors easily out draw but don't come close to the Bucks work.


To this day I wonder how in the fuck those shithead managed to become such big merch sellers and such draws  
I hope whatever they did they also do the same and try to help the other tag teams like lucha jungle boy, and all the others. The more draws they have the better


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> To this day I wonder how in the fuck those shithead managed to become such big merch sellers and such draws
> I hope whatever they did they also do the same and try to help the other tag teams like lucha jungle boy, and all the others. The more draws they have the better


By adjusting to the times. Smart fans have caught up in number to casual fans and by not treating us like idiots they've hit the jackpot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> By adjusting to the times. Smart fans have caught up in number to casual fans and by not treating us like idiots they've hit the jackpot.


They can also fuse an old school vibe with a modern take, it's very charming. I love it


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

I heard samoa joe is the new champion 
Is it true ?! Wtf 
Wasnt he jobbing like last week?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Shiteville soon.  Well I'll take a look until 10 then I'm tuning into Toonami.  Fire Force dub premier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I heard samoa joe is the new champion
> Is it true ?! Wtf
> Wasnt he jobbing like last week?!



Incentive to have people to tune into their In Your House type exclusives.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Incentive to have people to tune into their In Your House type exclusives.


Nah I saw some people say Samoa job was wwe champion. 
If it's the case then the title is dead! Officially. A guy that has been jobbing nonstop for 2 years taking the title is the nail in the coffin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Rebuilding Big Show after the event.... well just get him healthy and then not have him flip flop on being a face or heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah I saw some people say Samoa job was wwe champion.
> If it's the case then the title is dead! Officially. A guy that has been jobbing nonstop for 2 years taking the title is the nail in the coffin



All matches on this event are title defenses so I wouldn't be surprised if there were title changes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

So Balor out for tonight but Ali taking his spot.  So Ali vs Naka to open the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Dude no matter how much they lose the single moment they will win people on the internet will say "OMG ITS THE KLIQ"
> Kenny already lost at DON, he will lose again certainly at all out , cody accepted to draw against what is basically a youngster. If despite all that people say it's the kliq then they will never convince internet fans.
> Sincerely right now their last preoccupation shouldnt be internet fans, they need to build a strong casual following when they land on tv. That's the real challenge


True


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kenny is primed to be their Brock Lesnar "special attraction" and he's started out 2-1. Cody is 2-0-1 with a draw against a low mid tier unknown. YBs are the books favorite, so yaknow.



I'm just worried this becomes a quick WCW self destruction company


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Naka retain but an entertaining math none the less.  They work well together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Meh, product break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Elias segment on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Dammit Elias.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Ok, Elias segment is now a match vs KO, and KO now has the power to make matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, Elias segment is now a match vs KO, and KO now has the power to make matches.



Dude are you that bored that you had to  watch a bad live event? 

There's plenty of youtube videos and anime out there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude are you that bored that you had to  watch a bad live event?
> 
> There's plenty of youtube videos and anime out there



Just killing time plus I never got to experience an In Your House event.  Let me have this please. 

I promise to skip the next glorified house show event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just killing time plus I never got to experience an In Your House event.  Let me have this please.
> 
> I promise to skip the next glorified house show event.



Hope the Rock shows up to give you something good at least then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice gaf Kofi, now go pander your pancakes to the imbeciles out in the crowd. 

So the main title match on now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood was fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

man I'm trying to save up money for All Out PPV, Borderlands 3, Doom Eternal , and getting a Mox shirt or some Batman comics


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> man I'm trying to save up money for All Out PPV, Borderlands 3, Doom Eternal , and getting a Mox shirt or some *Batman comics*



Current or past.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Current or past.


Both. 

I already got Halloween and Killing Joke but also want to get the new ones with the Bat who laughs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Both.
> 
> I already got Halloween and Killing Joke but also want to get the new ones with the Bat who laughs



Damn I really need to obtain the Killing Joke hardback graphic novel.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2019)

I have Long Halloween hardback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn I really need to obtain the Killing Joke hardback graphic novel.



Yeah it's nice to have it to the collection. Also might get Hush movie and  the Batman x TMNT movie (TMNT was my childhood even if the crossover feels way too silly)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Welp Zig Zag a shit now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Zig Zag a shit now.


Remember it's a live event. Bad guys always lose here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Well Kofi retained and that's the show  So this was an In Your House back then.  And this is what they'll be promoting when they go with the pay tier system later on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kofi retained and that's the show  So this was an In Your House back then.  And this is what they'll be promoting when they go with the pay tier system later on.



Oh yeah Vince is gonna start pushing the main roster on NXT and he's gonna help with the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yeah Vince is gonna start pushing the main roster on NXT and he's gonna help with the show



JD from NY will be on suicide watch when that happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> JD from NY will be on suicide watch when that happens.


So will NXT fans who are saying NXT > AEW.


Personally I hope NXT doesn't go to FS1 . People don't care for that channel unless you're a hardcore sports fan and plus Vince will get his dirty old hands on the one good product of WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So will NXT fans who are saying NXT > AEW.
> 
> 
> Personally I hope NXT doesn't go to FS1 . People don't care for that channel unless you're a hardcore sports fan and plus Vince will get his dirty old hands on the one good product of WWE



Vince can't help himself, AEW has him spending more money on keeping talent off the indies and want to hinder AEW's viewership by having NXT on the same day AEW airs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince can't help himself, AEW has him spending more money on keeping talent off the indies and want to hinder AEW's viewership by having NXT on the same day AEW airs.




That's why I'm dropping WWE. I don't want to see  such lame ass attempts as oversaturation of wrestling instead of making your product better with the roster you have.

Speaking of  the roster here's also another issue. The roster is gonna be too jam packed that if indy guys do follow the money, they better get used to seeing their careers falter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2019)

Vince is just terrible 

But seriously, AEW needs to build more stars. Some of them wrestlers on their show are unknown and never seen before lmao

Hopefully Punk stops being a little girl and join AEW. Can’t wait too see a Botchmania match with him and Mox lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

I’m interested in going to an AEW show in LA.  I’m still waiting on them to improve their women’s division though.  They aren’t even close to best in the world with their women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m interested in going to an AEW show in LA.  I’m still waiting on them to improve their women’s division though.  They aren’t even close to best in the world with their women.


Can't be helped when Vinny buys all the female wrestlers.They're even trying to take Stardom away from AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

AEW needs to throw cash around.  If there is anyone in ROH or TNA that they won’t.  Go get them.  Two million dollar release clause for Tessa Blanchard.  It’s really fucking easy tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to throw cash around.  If there is anyone in ROH or TNA that they won’t.  Go get them.  Two million dollar release clause for Tessa Blanchard.  It’s really fucking easy tbh.



From what I've heard LAX become free agents from TNA in which AEW and the WWE have shown interest.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> JD from NY will be on suicide watch when that happens.


 jd will fucking die if he learns that nxt on fs1 means Vince will be involved. ( which is something meltzer said it's just logical) 
"DONT TAKE NXTTTT FROM USSSSSS" 



Jon Moxley said:


> Can't be helped when Vinny buys all the female wrestlers.They're even trying to take Stardom away from AEW.


 fortunately stardom doesnt care. They can have partnership with companies that are enemies, they are neutral. But wwe trying to throw their monopoly everywhere is annoying as fuck...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

JD is right sometimes.  But the guy is still a miserable asshole and that’s a profitable gimmick for him.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 28, 2019)

Miserable asshole 
Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I've heard LAX become free agents from TNA in which AEW and the WWE have shown interest.


LAX needs to go to AEW. They could have some classics with Lucha Bros and YB.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Also.Moxley vs Naito was


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to throw cash around.  If there is anyone in ROH or TNA that they won’t.  Go get them.  Two million dollar release clause for Tessa Blanchard.  It’s really fucking easy tbh.


There's more involved than money in the decision, I'm sure Tully has went to AEW to scout. Kenny being an unknown variable as the booker of the women's division probably has Tessa hesitant about making the jump. Tully will feel them out for a year or so and then she'll make her decision in response to how well they can book the women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

So Moxley's beaten Naito and Ishii so far in the G1.


Dammit he's gonna lose to Jay White. I hate Jay White


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks like Jericho's cruise ship event is gonna air on TNT in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Renee then got back up from Paige, and other WWE girls but the reality is that she just doesn't have the commentary voice that is needed to be able to tolerate . Does she have her moments of hilarity? Yes like the Seattle Supersonics  Schlempf comment was gold but honestly if people can't tolerate your voice then it's gonna be hard to be a good commentator. Although to also be fair, Vince sucks ass and takes away from commentators who could be better than they are.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

Renee is really bad.  I can’t imagine anyone thinks she is good at this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Renee is really bad.  I can’t imagine anyone thinks she is good at this.


A shit ton of people actually do and you keep forgetting she wasn't this bad down at NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2019)

I don’t believe that Dean.  I think there are just people that want a woman in the broadcast booth and they are willing to overlook how bad she is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe that Dean.  I think there are just people that want a woman in the broadcast booth and they are willing to overlook how bad she is.




Again when she was on NXT she wasn't that bad. Are we going to ignore the Vince Mcmahon issue just to call her bad?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> LAX needs to go to AEW. They could have some classics with Lucha Bros and YB.



Totally agree with this, WWE will just have them come out as Mexicools 2.0.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe that Dean.  I think there are just people that want a woman in the broadcast booth and they are willing to overlook how bad she is.


That's a great point. And now that you say it, i don't think there's ever been a woman i care for on the mic outside of Alexa.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Renee then got back up from Paige, and other WWE girls but the reality is that she just doesn't have the commentary voice that is needed to be able to tolerate . Does she have her moments of hilarity? Yes like the Seattle Supersonics  Schlempf comment was gold but honestly if people can't tolerate your voice then it's gonna be hard to be a good commentator. Although to also be fair, *Vince sucks ass and takes away from commentators who could be better than they are.*


Which is ironic given that Vince was great at play by play.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince is just terrible
> 
> But seriously, AEW needs to build more stars. Some of them wrestlers on their show are unknown and never seen before lmao
> 
> Hopefully Punk stops being a little girl and join AEW. Can’t wait too see a Botchmania match with him and Mox lol



Good thing that they have many potential mega stars in the making.

We have people like Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, who not only are massively over, but can work as both Individual wrestlers AND tag team wrestlers (somebody says dinosaur world champion with a masters degree? kek)

We also have MJF, who i believe can become one of the best, if not the best, heel of AEW. No one can get the heat like him.

Then we have people like Havoc, Janela and Darby, that at the very least, can be very solid upper-midcarters, with AEW's future midcart title. (Since Fyter Fest, their fame has risen a lot.). 

Nakazawa is literally the Toru Yano of AEW. And the female division as a whole has had great matches on the last two events, so i am not worried about them.

And these are the names just at the top of my head and without counting the already stablished megastars. Yes, CM Punk would help a lot, but he shouldn't be max priority, having guys like Kenny Omega (one of the best wrestlers of this era, at the very least), Moxley (the hottest thing in pro wrestling right now) and Jericho (he is fucking Jericho).

Unless they go full Vince and his "good shit", i think we will get many new stars out of AEW soon. (Hoping for my dinoboy, luchasaurus, getting a push someday).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Samoan Summit tomorrow, either have both Roman and Joe do a Haka or the company can fuck off.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Moxley's beaten Naito and Ishii so far in the G1.
> 
> 
> Dammit he's gonna lose to Jay White. I hate Jay White



I can accept Moxley losing the G1 as long as he gets to the finals AND we get a Moxley vs Suzuki fight before he goes back to AEW. That we haven't gotten one yet is a crime against humanity.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Good thing that they have many potential mega stars in the making.
> 
> We have people like Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, who not only are massively over, but can work as both Individual wrestlers AND tag team wrestlers (somebody says dinosaur world champion with a masters degree? kek)
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said with the exception of MJF. He's a face playing a heel, he's not a heel. Nobody hates him, he's booed out of respect. Nobody wants to see him get beat up, they want to see him make it to a certain level and then beaten whem they(the fans) deem it appropriate.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree with everything you said with the exception of MJF. He's a face playing a heel, he's not a heel. Nobody hates him, he's booed out of respect. Nobody wants to see him get beat up, they want to see him make it to a certain level and then beaten whem they(the fans) deem it appropriate.



 may be my biases with kayfabe hating cocky characters, tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Which is ironic given that Vince was great at play by play.


He was also a great promoter .

Business wise he's still sharp as ever .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> I can accept Moxley losing the G1 as long as he gets to the finals AND we get a Moxley vs Suzuki fight before he goes back to AEW. That we haven't gotten one yet is a crime against humanity.




If Ishii vs Mox was fantastic, Suzuki vs Mox will be just brutal .


As good ole Dave Batista would say:

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Good thing that they have many potential mega stars in the making.
> 
> We have people like Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, who not only are massively over, but can work as both Individual wrestlers AND tag team wrestlers (somebody says dinosaur world champion with a masters degree? kek)
> 
> ...



I dunno bout you but Havoc looks exactly like Jon Moxley but emo and malnourished lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2019)

@Raiden @PlacidSanity 

WWE wrestlers standing up to people who say Renee sucks at commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Raiden @PlacidSanity
> 
> WWE wrestlers standing up to people who say Renee sucks at commentary



Must be nice to have the company's hand up their asses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Must be nice to have the company's hand up their asses.



Honestly the first guy was being a dick but a few non wwe marks legit tried to bring up real issues and she did answer as honest as possible but then it turned to white knighting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly the first guy was being a dick but a few non wwe marks legit tried to bring up real issues and she did answer as honest as possible but then it turned to white knighting



I legit prefer Renee on the after sows like Talking Smack or Raw Talk.  Why did they demote her to commentary, she was more engaging on those shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit prefer Renee on the after sows like Talking Smack or Raw Talk.  Why did they demote her to commentary, she was more engaging on those shows.


Cauae they had no other female candidate for commentary.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cauae they had no other female candidate for commentary.


Ok? And? They didn't need female commentators just good ones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok? And? They didn't need female commentators just good ones.


They wanted to break grounds on women. Not saying it was right or wrong just that it was due to that reason.

Also now Tazz and Mick defending Renee lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Between Brandi Rhodes death threats and Renee you suck issues , social media proving to be a shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree with everything you said with the exception of MJF. He's a face playing a heel, he's not a heel. Nobody hates him, he's booed out of respect. Nobody wants to see him get beat up, they want to see him make it to a certain level and then beaten whem they(the fans) deem it appropriate.



That's a heel dude. Or at least a type of one. Ciampa became the same way after the initial break up buzz wore off.
Though I will grant that MJF's current gig with being one of the antagonists of Spears doesn't paint him as all the heelish. I wonder if Cody's stupid philosophy on heels and faces in modern wrestling has anything to do with it.



Jon Moxley said:


> @Raiden @PlacidSanity
> 
> WWE wrestlers standing up to people who say Renee sucks at commentary



The Renee thing is sad because like... she sucks. Unquestionably. But it's not (entirely) her fault. But she can't say that. So like anyone else in the company that's backed into that type of corner, she'd rather get annoyingly defensive and shitty instead, much to the adulation of the people that would agree with her regardless. Happened to Road Dogg, happened to Roman, happened to Dustin, currently happening to Seth. Such is life.



Lord Trollbias said:


> Ok? And? They didn't need female commentators just good ones.



Pretty much. Though I think to be absolutely fair, Renee can be good, or at least charming. But unfortunately... well we all know the lyrics to this song by now, right?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Between Brandi Rhodes death threats and Renee you suck issues , social media proving to be a shit.



Not even memeing, social media in its current form was a mistake.
Imagine the obnoxiousness of the worst members of the internet forums of old, remove any semblance of a reasonable moderation system and times it by about 10,000. I don't think think it's an exaggeration to state that it's made us visibly worse people overall, even if slightly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That's a heel dude. Or at least a type of one. Ciampa became the same way after the initial break up buzz wore off.
> Though I will grant that MJF's current gig with being one of the antagonists of Spears doesn't paint him as all the heelish. I wonder if Cody's stupid philosophy on heels and faces in modern wrestling has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Again though after her quip I actually liked her response she gave


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not even memeing, social media in its current form was a mistake.
> Imagine the obnoxiousness of the worst members of the internet forums of old, remove any semblance of a reasonable moderation system and times it by about 10,000. I don't think think it's an exaggeration to state that it's made us visibly worse people overall, even if slightly.


Thats why I even fins myself disgusted in getting into any banter


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Again though after her quip I actually liked her response she gave



I'll be fair, I haven't seen much of the back and forth. I caught wind of it and was made aware of one of her comments via someone I follow. I then proceeded to roll my eyes and go about my day. Admittedly I expect so little from anyone affiliated with the company these days that I tend to get annoyed from simply hearing that anyone there got into any sort of altercation and automatically assume they're the ones blowing smoke.

That's a flaw. One I'm too tired these days to be willing to change, but a flaw.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Raiden @PlacidSanity
> 
> WWE wrestlers standing up to people who say Renee sucks at commentary



Hahaha they lying


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'll be fair, I haven't seen much of the back and forth. I caught wind of it and was made aware of one of her comments via someone I follow. I then proceeded to roll my eyes and go about my day. Admittedly I expect so little from anyone affiliated with the company these days that I tend to get annoyed from simply hearing that anyone there got into any sort of altercation and automatically assume they're the ones blowing smoke.
> 
> That's a flaw. One I'm too tired these days to be willing to change, but a flaw.


The thing that is annoying is people are blowing smoke up Renee's ass. I get watching your co-workers back but saying she's great commentator is lying to her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hahaha they lying


A shit ton of fans also saying she's good. WWE marks can be as dumb as Naruto marks.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> A shit ton of fans also saying she's good. WWE marks can be as dumb as Naruto marks.



Ugh that's crazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm just gonna move on from that hilarious , awful  , and dumb issue. 



Although hearing Karl Anderson call  people who hate Renee's commentary as nerds is hilarious.

@Lord Trollbias @PlacidSanity @Raiden 

You heard Karl, you're all nerds


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Between Brandi Rhodes death threats and Renee you suck issues , social media proving to be a shit.



why is brandi receiving death threats?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> why is brandi receiving death threats?


I'm guessing cause they think she's gonna be another Stephanie Mcmahon type of wrestler who takes time from the women who are already skilled.


I worry about that too but she's at least putting effort in getting better in ring. Yeah her first match sucked but that's to be expected. I think people need to give others time before we see what they actually can do


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Never mind @Jake CENA it might be due to diversity that she helped implement.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Which is ironic given that Vince was great at play by play.


WHAT A MANEUVER!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just gonna move on from that hilarious , awful  , and dumb issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol and he's thirsty for a push.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just gonna move on from that hilarious , awful  , and dumb issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol and he's thirsty for a push.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

You can literally tell when she's feigning interest or making stuff up. Like come on now, that's really the best they can do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> You can literally tell when she's feigning interest or making stuff up. Like come on now, that's really the best they can do?


well  I'll just leave it as..........if they remove her, there's gonna be some heat. She seems to have a lot of fans .

Beth Phoenix at one point was being considered


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> You can literally tell when she's feigning interest or making stuff up. Like come on now, that's really the best they can do?



Nothing is stated on commentary without Vince telling them to do so. Nothing that comes out of their mouths isn't puppeted by Vince under pain of being sent hom and making your contract last forever to stop you going elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jul 29, 2019)

Even their social media is being monitored by Vince, if what i heard is true (don't know, haven't keep up with WWE much). It appears it trully is selling your soul to the devil for money in there, kek.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jul 29, 2019)

On another note, Josh Barnett vs Jon Moxley in BloodSport II

I have as much hype for that as the amount of blood that will be spilled there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Even their social media is being monitored by Vince, if what i heard is true (don't know, haven't keep up with WWE much). It appears it trully is selling your soul to the devil for money in there, kek.



Money and exposure is just too good to turn down.  Plus Vince has this way where when you're in the room he can make even the worst ideas seem like gold until you leave the room and think about it for a second (According to Mox and few others).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

A parody of Janela and Enzo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Well I guess Raw starts now .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh right they're starting off with the 24/7 championship.

Also lol this promo to push that midcard belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

I thought Vince hated people that have the same name. 

So why did Renee mention Renee? 



Rtruth bringing this dead crowd alive shows me dude should have had a good storyline


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

I just bust out laughing. Remembered that Cornette said he needs a new song.



Nemesis said:


> Nothing is stated on commentary without Vince telling them to do so. Nothing that comes out of their mouths isn't puppeted by Vince under pain of being sent hom and making your contract last forever to stop you going elsewhere.



She has to learn how to fake bs harder .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Lol I get the feeling they're letting Renee say more cause of the twitter stuff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Uh that doesn't make sense. everyone was on top of Rtruth


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh my God.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Stream back up and I'm watching a tragedy for some reason. Why does Mike now have the 7/11 belt and why is his wife still a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah Joe's gonna be jobbing for Roman at SS. 


Way to go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Stream back up and I'm watching a tragedy for some reason. Why does Mike now have the 7/11 belt and why is his wife still a bitch.



he won because the jobbers all were on top of the pin but Mike given the win for some stupid reason.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Did Heyman write that - __-.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah Joe's gonna be jobbing for Roman at SS.
> 
> 
> Way to go



Joe is still like 5-3 up on Roman when it comes to actual proper matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Joe is still like 5-3 up on Roman when it comes to actual proper matches


Yeah but Joe's lost so many important matches now that he's lost every bit of legitimacy as a heel.


Unless Roman turns heel on Joe, this is just gonna be another match Joe talks the talk but doesn't walk the walk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just gonna move on from that hilarious , awful  , and dumb issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And he's a 500K whore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And he's a 500K whore.



You're not wrong 


Just so you know they're having Renee talk more tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're not wrong
> 
> 
> Just so you know they're having Renee talk more tonight



They want those channels to change by he second hour. 

So what's with Cecaro's Pit Fighter entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They want those channels to change by he second hour.
> 
> So what's with Cecaro's Pit Fighter entrance.




They'll be back - Vince Mcmahon 


Trying to find his new gimmick as a heel since Shame us might need to retire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Is Fanta promoting crack or something with that commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Fanta promoting crack or something with that commercial.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Damn the fans there might be confused as to what the hell is going on. Did WWE even explain how this match works?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Well Cecaro got to work for his paycheck and nice of Sami to show up and collect his as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Damn man. Sami being punished for the Saudi show


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn man. Sami being punished for the Saudi show



I bet it's more him being Syrian and Saudis hate Syrians almost as much as Iranians.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I bet it's more him being Syrian and Saudis hate Syrians almost as much as Iranians.


"How dare you be Syrian , pal?! It's hurting our friends in Saudi ."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

I would be shocked by Almas ripping the mask  if they didn't already have a feud on Smackdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

So Almas vs Ricochet for the right to face AJ then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Almas vs Ricochet for the right to face AJ then.


This was all just a build for Ricochet vs AJ


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Almas vs Ricochet for the right to face AJ then.


Would be happy with either winner tbh. Ricochet the most likely winner tho


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I would be shocked by Almas ripping the mask  if they didn't already have a feud on Smackdown



Still think someone should bring a poster of Rey's head where it has a detatchable mask to show Rey's face.  Still surprised the network doesn't blur out Rey's face during his unmasked run


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still think someone should bring a poster of Rey's head where it has a detatchable mask to show Rey's face.  Still surprised the network doesn't blur out Rey's face during his unmasked run


Yeah it's odd how they want to keep mexican tradition but then already showed his face before


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

So rematch with AJ and Ricochet.  Ok, that'll work for the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Mike


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

And the burial of Mike is complete. 

Fuck you WWE you vindictive fucks.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeezz cringe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the burial of Mike is complete.
> 
> Fuck you WWE you vindictive fucks.


They also buried the fun part of 24/7


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Damn Maria in 30s basically essentially mocked more male wrestlers knowing she can't be touched than Steph has in the past 20 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Gotta be honest, this smells of Paul Heyman  writing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They also buried the fun part of 24/7



Well at least it's one way of getting the 7/11 belt off of TV though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well at least it's one way of getting the 7/11 belt off of TV though.




Don't worry now there will be more cucking and femdom in WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh great a moment of piss


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't worry now there will be more cucking and femdom in WWE



R-Truth is going to be in Austin's doctor outfit on thursday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> R-Truth is going to be in Austin's doctor outfit on thursday.


He's gonna think she's only fat when he attacks her


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

You know if I were a present day wrestler I wouldn't be praising all the oldies getting in.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's gonna think she's only fat when he attacks her



He's going to be Snitsky 2.0


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

so they're still going with Becky becoming heel  

and  the crowd isn't turning them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Another attempt at a Becky heel turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Crowd the biggest heels  in the company


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Futa Becky making those threats.

Usos out.... on bail.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Hopefully Jimmy doesn't get arrested mid match


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Seriously Jimmy and Jay could kill someone and not be in trouble with Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously Jimmy and Jay could kill someone and not be in trouble with Vince.



So they're the Samoan HBKs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously Jimmy and Jay could kill someone and not be in trouble with Vince.


Samoan love that is all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

OC wins the belts by pinning the Usos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Jay taking the majority of the damage but wasn't Jimmy the one that got arrested.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

That was a nice spot actually but Little Rock sucks dick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Well they are trying to kill each other out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Called it 


They're gonna push OC hard now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

OC wins, resigning has paid off.

But seriously an entertaining match.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Wow their fate has turned around sooo much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> OC wins, resigning has paid off.
> 
> But seriously an entertaining match.



Vince finally realized that factions can add value to wrestling. 

all it took him was 20 years to remember this


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince finally realized that factions can add value to wrestling.
> 
> all it took him was 20 years to remember this



Maybe Bischoff whispered in his ear "Remember the NWO that nearly killed you.".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

So why are we supposed to hate Ziggler for using his own move on HBK?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Ride Along with the Iconics, poor filming crew.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ride Along with the Iconics, poor filming crew.



I bet their Bogon levels will drop 1000%


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Those reactions for VIking Raiders....wonder how much they had to pay the plants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nobody gives a shit about the Viking Experience


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm tuning out . Raw's putting me to sleep .


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

wtf joking about being the baby daddy for Maria's baby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Welp Rollins there to "help" the segment out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2019)

Damn the segments are pretty cringe.

The main focus of this show feels like burial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Piss break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Back from a piss break and this match still going.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh yeah I forgot Alexa was fighting Becky tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Well Alexa injured so Cross is up next because..... reasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Alexa injured so Cross is up next because..... reasons.


She needs to retire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Well Beckky used the shit Rock Bottom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Well Maria just made Strowman her bitch.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Maria just now put down Braun.  She's beyond Steph.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

Braun is finished as a legit threat isn't he?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Dolph moves.

Superkick
Fameasser

Dolph should just add a couple moves then he could be a DX fanboy CAW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

The HBK 2.0 project is underway.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The HBK 2.0 project is underway.


Probably should've done that when he was red hot after winning the WHC from Del Rio (yes I know the concussion but then have him win it back once he was healed up) or when he was red hot after beating Miz what 2 years ago?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Brock is here Oo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Crocko Lesner makes his contract appearance.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

You know in all logic Roman would be down here beating down Lesnar helping Rollins since he hates Lesnar and is Rollins closest friend.  I know it would likely lead to people getting bored with him sooner but sometimes I think logic needs to prevail.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

There be blood and the crowd wants more.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

Cole: I never seen Paul beg Brock to stop.

Me: Paul has begged Brock to stop against basically everyone when Brock goes too far.  Including those he has mocked just 5 minutes earlier.  

Also this segment is why factions are needed and in kafabe friendships etc need to be continued.  There's no way anyone who was friends with Rollins would have just watched.  Especially if they have beef with Brock or just having beef with him.  Roman obviously, but also Braun and a few others would be biting to attack Brock when his back is turned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Bad day for ex Shield members.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

Brock beating Seth's ass brought a smile to my face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bad day for ex Shield members.



How's Mox doing?

Also that fake blood looked more like lipstick than Blood XD


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bad day for ex Shield members.


Moxley laughing as he remembers Seth flaked on him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How's Mox doing?
> 
> Also that fake blood looked more like lipstick than Blood XD



Better than Roman and Rollins.  One had to pop a blood pill and the other fell for an ambush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Also where the hell was Becky, caring couple my ass.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

I mean the Joe ambush could have made more sense if Roman was rushing to help and Joe attacked him.  But eh dead horse and all.  Time to move on.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also where the hell was Becky, caring couple my ass.



Selling the sharpshooter all wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How's Mox doing?
> 
> Also that fake blood looked more like lipstick than Blood XD


Mox beat Naito to still be undefeated in NJPW and AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Vince: This could have been you out there Dean.

Dean: No thanks, I got gold to defend.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dolph moves.
> 
> Superkick
> Fameasser
> ...


Bronco buster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

The OCs and Drew a shit before Roman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2019)

Roman on The Meg 2, so he can spear a 75 foot shark to outdo Brock F5ing a blow up one.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 29, 2019)

Honestly even tho Cedric is gonna lose to Drew at SS I'm so glad he's getting screentime (and relevant screentime at that)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince: This could have been you out there Dean.
> 
> Dean: No thanks, I got gold to defend.



Vince: It would have been good shit Dean 



Dean: Sorry pal, but I got two companies to actually care for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2019)

Lmao wtf is this 3 mid card jobbers closing the show


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

I didn’t watch the show.  But was Brock beating up Seth as satisfying as it reads??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

Good for Anderson too.  He’s funny and he’s actually a decent wrestler.  Glad they found something for him.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

There is no coming back from that Eric Young attack for Seth Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

People are savages


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t watch the show.  But was Brock beating up Seth as satisfying as it reads??



Would you consider multiple f5s with gut landing on top of the back of steel chair satisfying?



Rukia said:


> Good for Anderson too.  He’s funny and he’s actually a decent wrestler.  Glad they found something for him.



Wasn't southpaw a gallows and Anderson lead idea?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People are savages


I'd beat that pregnant ass fast too.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2019)

I bet a huge portion of wwe fans are Alabamans


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2019)

Smelling the possibility of another Roman title run tbh. I'm guessing Rollins loses at SS and then they set up another feud for later.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Smelling the possibility of another Roman title run tbh. I'm guessing Rollins loses at SS and then they set up another feud for later.


Hopefully Rollins loses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Maybe it's just me but I'm seeing a lot of praise for Raw but I thought this show was boring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe it's just me but I'm seeing a lot of praise for Raw but I thought this show was boring.



How unsurprising.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Bronco buster.



Faking an illness so he doesn't have to job on a ppv.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2019)

This RAW was an obvious Heyman one, btw. The Brock beatdown on Seth and the end of the show brawl were classic ECW tropes all the way down to Cedric acting like New Jack and jumping off a high place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> How unsurprising.


The tag match was great though. Still maybe it's just cause I left after 2nd hour


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2019)

Bigshow getting his own Netflix series


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2019)

Another Cole vs Gargano match? And it's 3 stages of hell? I'd rather be in hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bigshow getting his own Netflix series



Paul Wight starring in Flip Flop, a series where the Big Show either the good or bad guy for no Goddamn reason except decided by the flip of a coin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

The day Strowman became a bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

Hmm, I recall there were a hell of a lot more cheers being heard there instead of boos.  And I remember a "One more time" chant erupting after the second F5.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The day Strowman became a bitch.


wtf was that shit?! she asks him to show how big and strong he is and just stares off into the distance and grunts like a neanderthal?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The day Strowman became a bitch.



Yes, Braun totally should've beat up a pregnant woman and caused her to miscarry. That would've been so badass and cool of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> wtf was that shit?! she asks him to show how big and strong he is and just stares off into the distance and grunts like a neanderthal?!



Vince: That's some good shit!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

I remember when you guys were pretending that Brock isn’t entertaining.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I remember when you guys were pretending that Brock isn’t entertaining.


he wasn't. not until he started boom boxing with the briefcase and beating rollins up all the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince: That's some good shit!


Vince with the personal character writing here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

Honestly the only reason Mike and Maria are getting more TV time was because WWE will be getting their money's worth since the company paid quite a bit for them to stay.  And that Maria supposedly announced she was pregnant after they resign.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

So no Shane tonight but we get a video message instead.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2019)

I wasn't be able to tune in most of tonight sadly. Will watch the highlights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I wasn't be able to tune in most of tonight sadly. Will watch the highlights.



Going to have to do the same, my stream is crapping out bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> wtf was that shit?! she asks him to show how big and strong he is and just stares off into the distance and grunts like a neanderthal?!


Brawn has eyes for Alexa only.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2019)

PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2019)

Trish's face is starting to show signs of her age.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2019)

Finally Tozawa is taking his career seriously!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Finally Tozawa is taking his career seriously!


Honestly Tozawa can do better than 205. Even with the lack of English he can be a solid midcarder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Just so you guys know most of tonight was re-written


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

This man gonna break Okada's win streak but continue to falter in G1 climax 

Never mind Japan Cena already lost to Japan Randy


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just so you guys know most of tonight was re-written



How is that any different from any other night?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How is that any different from any other night?



I guess it isn't 


don't mind me , I think I'm wearing down on WWE already. 


I've been checking out a lot more stuff like MLW, FCW ,  some ROH (meh) , some Impact ( Tessa , Sami , and at the time Scarlett)

and going ham on NJPW.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2019)

Do we know of any major names in wrestling whose contract expires basically about now?  Since Vince has the whole 90 day clause now would be the right time for somoene to pull a Lex Luger for the first weekly AEW show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Do we know of any major names in wrestling whose contract expires basically about now?  Since Vince has the whole 90 day clause now would be the right time for somoene to pull a Lex Luger for the first weekly AEW show.


Probably Rusev cause him and Lana haven't been on tv for a while.

Could be just vacation but not sure.


Otherwise most people are under contract till next year.


Sasha legit seems like she's trying real hard to get out of her contract and so is Luke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

I guess Killer Cross would be available since Scarlett Bordeaux looks like she'll be heading to AEW soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2019)

Oh @Nemesis  LAX are done with Impact I think. They could be heading over. 

Although WWE wants them too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2019)

I’m shocked that Sasha still isn’t back.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2019)

Roman got the shit kicked out of him by Casper


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just so you guys know most of tonight was re-written



Not sure why they keep doing that. It's painfully obvious.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Roman got the shit kicked out of him by Casper



It was Buddy Murphy.  Wasn't on purpose he just saw Braun and got mad.  Roman was in the wrong place


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2019)

Finally stabilized my stream last night and got to see clips on the SD show..... so when is Eric suppose to take "charge" of the show.



Jon Moxley said:


> Oh @Nemesis  LAX are done with Impact I think. They could be heading over.
> 
> Although WWE wants them too.



If the WWE get's LAX it's Mexicools 2.0 .  They'll come down to some stereotypical entrance on riding mowers with fans ....... well with fans wanting to hire then to do their lawns.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2019)

That Randy Orton promo last night was fucking good. Stupid stupid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Do we know of any major names in wrestling whose contract expires basically about now?  Since Vince has the whole 90 day clause now would be the right time for somoene to pull a Lex Luger for the first weekly AEW show.



Who needs any WWE stars when AEW already has that can't miss main eventer in Shawn Spears? 

Seriously, if they have to rely on former WWE stars that hard, it would just make them another TNA.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If the WWE get's LAX it's Mexicools 2.0 .  They'll come down to some stereotypical entrance on riding mowers with fans ....... well with fans wanting to hire then to do their lawns.



3 major cruiserweights turned into jokes was one of the biggest fuck yous that Vince did to WCW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Who needs any WWE stars when AEW already has that can't miss main eventer in Shawn Spears?
> 
> Seriously, if they have to rely on former WWE stars that hard, it would just make them another TNA.


They already said they weren't just going to sign every WWE free agent.


----------



## pat pat (Jul 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe that Dean.  I think there are just people that want a woman in the broadcast booth and they are willing to overlook how bad she is.


Renee isnt bad, she is even good. Yes I said it, she has a podcast and you can see she is very outspoken and charismatic. 
You cant be good with a 74 years old mother fucker screaming in your ears. Remember Dasha? The robotic wwe backstage interviewer? She did an interview with chris van vliet and she is  A BOLT OF ELECTRICITY, she is ultra charismatic , always excited and super engaging. Why was she a robot in wwe? 
Because 
The wwe's 
System 
Fucking 
Sucks


----------



## pat pat (Jul 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That's a heel dude. Or at least a type of one. Ciampa became the same way after the initial break up buzz wore off.
> Though I will grant that MJF's current gig with being one of the antagonists of Spears doesn't paint him as all the heelish. I wonder if Cody's stupid philosophy on heels and faces in modern wrestling has anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah mjf is cody's friend he always sings his praise and suck his dick by saying how wonderful of a human being he is. Mjf is rude and shit on everyone except, cody, tony khan and isnt rude to Jericho. 
A despicable heel shows loves and care to the principal figure of authorities in the company 



I wonder what he is up to  
I am sure he is absolutely not gonna stab cody in the back when he gets what he wants  
I am sure he is being a nice guy. 
Anyway they kinda gave the story years ago in BTE where mjf would act all kind and friendly with cody and then trash talk him in his back and mistreat his dog  so it's pretty obvious to see where the story is heading lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Do we know of any major names in wrestling whose contract expires basically about now?  Since Vince has the whole 90 day clause now would be the right time for somoene to pull a Lex Luger for the first weekly AEW show.



I saw an article last week saying multiple talents didn't want to sign again. It didn't use any names though so I'm not sure. Was waiting to see if more info would come out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They already said they weren't just going to sign every WWE free agent.



They played themselves cause they've instantly went and signed every WWE free agent so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone remember e-feds?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They played themselves cause they've instantly went and signed every WWE free agent so far.


They signed legends to teach the kids and only three are active.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2019)

Apparently WWE is planning to scrap the wildcard rule. It's definitely silly but idk.. I think they need help with RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Apparently WWE is planning to scarp the wildcard rule. It's definitely silly but idk.. I think they need help with RAW.


Oh wow.  I assumed they had already given up on that rule.  I was watching with the assumption that the brand split was over.  At least until fox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2019)

It took 13 years but God is getting his heat back at his loss against Vince and Shane at 2006 Backlash by going after Vince's golden boy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jul 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It took 13 years but God is getting his heat back at his loss against Vince and Shane at 2006 Backlash by going after Vince's golden boy.


I see you're back to repping Hinoki with that sig and avatar


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I see you're back to repping Hinoki with that sig and avatar



Bringing back the classics.  The sig itself is an updated version of the original one I used when I first joined back in late Aug in 2011.  Thinking I'm one of the few users that uses some of the more obscure anime series as sets here.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2019)

Doesn't shock me that Roman no-sold God.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Apparently WWE is planning to scrap the wildcard rule. It's definitely silly but idk.. I think they need help with RAW.



What they need is to put together a more consistant show. All the wildcard was able to do was stop the bleeding, and even that was short lived. They had to continue to remedy things by bringing back the legends again and working everyone into thinking Paul and Bischoff actually had new jobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It took 13 years but God is getting his heat back at his loss against Vince and Shane at 2006 Backlash by going after Vince's golden boy.


But that's sexist. He should also go after Charlotte


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But that's sexist. He should also go after Charlotte



Nah, despite Charlotte being over pushed, she's one of the nicer personalities outside of the ring that is rarely seen having a beef with fans and critics.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bringing back the classics.  The sig itself is an updated version of the original one I used when I first joined back in late Aug in 2011.  Thinking I'm one of the few users that uses some of the more obscure anime series as sets here.


why isn't it the blu ray version?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> why isn't it the blu ray version?!



No, sadly I don't have the software or hardware to copy anything blu ray as of yet.  The sig was recreated late last year to take advantage of the new Sig limits. The BD version of this scene has more of a clear color to it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, despite Charlotte being over pushed, she's one of the nicer personalities outside of the ring that is rarely seen having a beef with fans and critics.


Honestly though sick of Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly though sick of Charlotte.



Blame Vince for that.  I'm guessing he's wanting a Flair to hold record titles but from his company and not from a combinations of different companies like Ric.  Remember what Dean stated in the podcast with Jericho, Vinces want to control the narrative.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Yano defeated Jon Moxley 


Hilarious match though


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yano defeated Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> Hilarious match though



did you really expect Mox to beat a NJPW top tier?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2019)

Just been watching NXT and Breezango are back together on there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> did you really expect Mox to beat a NJPW top tier?




He beat Naito and Ishii though


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2019)

Yano > your favorite wrestler.

I don't make the rules



Nemesis said:


> Just been watching NXT and Breezango are back together on there.



AYY


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He beat Naito and Ishii though



Naito and Ishii are not top tier tho

Not even Okada could kick out of Toruyano’s finisher


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2019)

A title reign to get behind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yano > your favorite wrestler.
> 
> I don't make the rules
> 
> ...



So you're a Yano fan huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Naito and Ishii are not top tier tho
> 
> Not even Okada could kick out of Toruyano’s finisher


The fact they aren't top tier is ridiculous. Those two put on great matches. 

Yano is comedy wrestler yet he's top?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fact they aren't top tier is ridiculous. Those two put on great matches.
> 
> Yano is comedy wrestler yet he's top?



Yano > your favorite wrestler

he looks real good too for a fat ass lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Yano > your favorite wrestler
> 
> he looks real good too for a fat ass lmao


Any matches you can recommend to understand Yano?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2019)

RIP Harley


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So you're a Yano fan huh?



Not gonna lie, when I first started getting into NJPW a couple years ago, I wasn't big on him.
Nowadays tho, he's my 4th favorite guy there if you don't count Moxley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> RIP Harley



Sad news to hear.   RIP King Harley.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2019)

Still waiting on them to add a female star..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Any matches you can recommend to understand Yano?



Just look for all his matches on youtube. His school boy and power of the punch are god tier finishers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> RIP Harley


RIP sir


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2019)

I'll definitely be traveling to D.C. for the first tv taping. The girlfriend and i are fine with either the $50 or $75 dollar seats so we should be cool. Hopefully the scalpers don't beat me to it, but fuck it I'll shell out what it takes for moderate seats. Just don't want to be stuck in that shithole city for longer than a night.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> RIP Harley



RIP Harley .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2019)

Yuno and Mox just had great comedic chemistry


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Any matches you can recommend to understand Yano?


my god newcomers are so pathetic 
Yano is the greatest wrestler in njpw history. Please stop disrespecting him  
That's the point of yano's joke. He is a joke, isnt that much of a deal but always manages to beat njpw top tiers  




Jon Moxley said:


> Yuno and Mox just had great comedic chemistry


 you can tell the kid doesnt understand a shit Moxley is saying. He is nodding but watch his face he doesnt understand shit  



Also when did cody become the best promo of this generation tho? Go watch his promo for their first tv taping @Jon Moxley shit is goosebumps-tier.....
Sometimes I go back and watch his stardust shit and wonder if it's the same guy.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> my god newcomers are so pathetic
> Yano is the greatest wrestler in njpw history. Please stop disrespecting him
> That's the point of yano's joke. He is a joke, isnt that much of a deal but always manages to beat njpw top tiers
> 
> ...


Dude dont be an elitist dick. I've seen him before but never got him .


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude dont be an elitist dick. I've seen him before but never got him .


Its a joke 
It's a joke 
It's the point of the Yano joke  
He is a joke and everyone pretend he is a  actual big deal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> my god newcomers are so pathetic
> Yano is the greatest wrestler in njpw history. Please stop disrespecting him
> That's the point of yano's joke. He is a joke, isnt that much of a deal but always manages to beat njpw top tiers
> 
> ...



Stardust was amazing. That shit is on my top 10 gimmicks of all time. Top 15 entrance too.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

Ticketmaster is a fucking joke
Supposedly the biggest ticket site out there and they cant handle high traffic? Their site kept crashing and screwed many fans. Fuck those shitters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Its a joke
> It's a joke
> It's the point of the Yano joke
> He is a joke and everyone pretend he is a  actual big deal.


Dammit I can't believe I got worked


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit I can't believe I got worked


everyone was working you use, that's Yano's joke.  
fans will always tell you how he is a wonderful outstanding top tier, but he is a comedy shitter, but the running gag is that he always manages to pull it off in a "lucky" way against the biggest names


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

pwinsider reported that aew sold 10k tickets within the first hour and the site was apparently dead within the very first minutes. 
I like the aew guys, but this looks absolutely unprofessional and crappy. Ticketmaster is an embarrassment and aew looks unprofessional because their fans have to spam for an hour before getting a ticket........


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2019)

Damn they success they have is insane.

My uncles run a boxing promotion and they usually get about 1K people or so. 10K is crazy.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn they success they have is insane.
> 
> My uncles run a boxing promotion and they usually get about 1K people or so. 10K is crazy.


Its sold out, 14k tickets. Tony khan said he is opening more seats.
Damn dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 2, 2019)

The news seats opened are sold out. They cant open more
Cody announced they SOLD OUT
Great fucking job,  it's incredible,  around 16k 17k tickets sold for them. Amazing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2019)

To be fair this is a first ever show it was bound to do well. It's after the first AEW show where you'll know where the demand is. All out has to nail it out of the ballpark.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2019)

Vince probably being depressed now that he’ll ask Ryback and Santino to come back and make them the respective champs on both shows


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince probably being depressed now that he’ll ask Ryback and Santino to come back and make them the respective champs on both shows


yea and then blame paul heyman and fire him leaving brock with no mouthpiece after santino and ryback create new record lows they never seen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea and then blame paul heyman and fire him leaving brock with no mouthpiece after santino and ryback create new record lows they never seen.



Ryback was pretty over back then and was championship material until Vince fed him to the shield lol

Santino is more talented than most of their wrestlers but he also suffers the same problem as sheamus, drew and finn


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2019)

...as well as cesaro


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> ...as well as cesaro


what's that? that they lack presence?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Its a joke
> It's a joke
> It's the point of the Yano joke
> He is a joke and everyone pretend he is a  actual big deal.



Oh, is that why you gave me that "funny" rating. Didn't realize.

I should set the record straight, I unironically like Yano. Not the best wrestler no, but his antics are pretty amusing and the fact that he occasionally goes over top guys (in the G1 anyway) makes him this interesting wild card who's chicanery no one is immune to.

He's like Santino Marella if WWE weren't fucking _cowards_.



pat pat said:


> The news seats opened are sold out. They cant open more
> Cody announced they SOLD OUT
> Great fucking job,  it's incredible,  around 16k 17k tickets sold for them. Amazing



Man, it's a bad time to be one of those people who hates Cody or the Young Bucks for whatever reason.
This shit must be infuriating. Been there, so I can sympathize.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, is that why you gave me that "funny" rating. Didn't realize.
> 
> I should set the record straight, I unironically like Yano. Not the best wrestler no, but his antics are pretty amusing and the fact that he occasionally goes over top guys (in the G1 anyway) makes him this interesting wild card who's chicanery no one is immune to.
> 
> ...


I mean even if someone hates them their success is still a good thing since it pushes wwe to move their little ass a bit lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, is that why you gave me that "funny" rating. Didn't realize.
> 
> I should set the record straight, I unironically like Yano. Not the best wrestler no, but his antics are pretty amusing and the fact that he occasionally goes over top guys (in the G1 anyway) makes him this interesting wild card who's chicanery no one is immune to.
> 
> ...


YB have at least shown it's not bs why they are the best tag team in the world. Cody....well you can still hate him


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2019)

Cody's worse crime is that he's a wrestler from the 80s. Complete with pathological lying.

Never really saw that as a reason to hate him tho. Did he insult someone at some point or something? I didn't start following him post WWE until about 2 years ago and I haven't really seen anything about him that irks me all that much. Y'know, other than his character,  but that's just heel stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cody's worse crime is that he's a wrestler from the 80s. Complete with pathological lying.
> 
> Never really saw that as a reason to hate him tho. Did he insult someone at some point or something? I didn't start following him post WWE until about 2 years ago and I haven't really seen anything about him that irks me all that much. Y'know, other than his character,  but that's just heel stuff.



There's some illogical people who hate him for "leaving" WWE and starting up a company to rival them.


I laughed


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

I can't imagine what he would have been doing now had he remained in WWE. Wrestling Fandango or something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> what's that? that they lack presence?



They all have foreign accents


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I can't imagine what he would have been doing now had he remained in WWE. Wrestling Fandango or something.



He'd be jobbing as Stardust still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He'd be jobbing as Stardust still.



Yeah at the time I thought it was super risky but I think it has worked out for him.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> They all have foreign accents



That one was on Vince though as the guy is Canadian.  He could have if he wanted to make a good career in the indys got a following and be brought back.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cody's worse crime is that he's a wrestler from the 80s. Complete with pathological lying.
> 
> Never really saw that as a reason to hate him tho. Did he insult someone at some point or something? I didn't start following him post WWE until about 2 years ago and I haven't really seen anything about him that irks me all that much. Y'know, other than his character,  but that's just heel stuff.


 cody's style of wrestling heavily relies on storytelling, that's why he spend so much time building his matches. The cody dustin was 100% storytelling 
  However his old school mentality Is very good for them, I might even go as far as saying cody is a better wrestling promoter than he is a wrestler.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That one was on Vince though as the guy is Canadian.  He could have if he wanted to make a good career in the indys got a following and be brought back.



But Vince is stupid so nothing good will ever happen in damn company


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> cody's style of wrestling heavily relies on storytelling, that's why he spend so much time building his matches. The cody dustin was 100% storytelling
> However his old school mentality Is very good for them, I might even go as far as saying cody is a better wrestling promoter than he is a wrestler.



I totally agree with you. I hated Cody since he wasn’t anything good in the ring especially his WWE days but damn he can fucking cut promos and can play gimmicks really well. 

And like irl, where people like to complain about their jobs and not doing anything about it? Well, Cody did the unthinkable, he left WWE, gave them a finger and started his own company. That shit commands admiration and respect.

So I really, wish Cody and AEW the best. We need to see wrestling not some stupid ass PG bullshit from Vince.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I totally agree with you. I hated Cody since he wasn’t anything good in the ring especially his WWE days but damn he can fucking cut promos and can play gimmicks really well.
> 
> And like irl, where people like to complain about their jobs and not doing anything about it? Well, Cody did the unthinkable, he left WWE, gave them a finger and started his own company. That shit commands admiration and respect.
> 
> So I really, wish Cody and AEW the best. We need to see wrestling not some stupid ass PG bullshit from Vince.


The kid got some gigantic balls dude, he might be one of the rare guy vince couldn't regret releasing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah at the time I thought it was super risky but I think it has worked out for him.



That's when you know who's serious about the business and who's not. Most of the E guys I don't take serious cause I know they're just a manufactured guy that if offered the choice to work on their craft and find their character in the indies, or stay in E and get paid well but never be better than you are, they'll choose the easy option. 

The ones that have been part of the indies though I give them a leeway for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2019)

Even the prices on the secondary markert aren't bad for AEW tickets. Hopefully that lasts until Monday when i make my arrangments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Even the prices on the secondary markert aren't bad for AEW tickets. Hopefully that lasts until Monday when i make my arrangments.


Have fun man. 

I hope the first show has some awesome surprises


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll probably be posting on Triplemania  which is AAA's version of Wrestlemania


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Have fun man.
> 
> I hope the first show has some awesome surprises


Yea it's going to be make or break for them so i have to be there for that. Im a little disappointed Kenny and the Bucks are doing a 6man tag but it should be awesome. 

From what I've seen so far i find it highly unlikely they dissapoint.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea it's going to be make or break for them so i have to be there for that. Im a little disappointed Kenny and the Bucks are doing a 6man tag but it should be awesome.
> 
> From what I've seen so far i find it highly unlikely they dissapoint.



Well they're facing off against a surprise team with Jericho so you get to see the newest AEW signees.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 3, 2019)

The quick AEW sellout was expected from my side.

I'm eager to see how the ticket sales will turn out for TV Show no. 2, 3, 4, 11, 54 and so forth, since it was reported that AEW plans to run arenas from sizes ranging from 6000-11000 people, which seems very, very ambitious. You obviously rather want to run a TV Show in a building with 6000 seats that is sold out than to sell 6000 tickets in an arena that has a capacity of 11000. They should also be clever enough to run in hot markets at first and avoid Bumfucksville locations until they have grown their viewerbase on TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Lastier said:


> The quick AEW sellout was expected from my side.
> 
> I'm eager to see how the ticket sales will turn out for TV Show no. 2, 3, 4, 11, 54 and so forth, since it was reported that AEW plans to run arenas from sizes ranging from 6000-11000 people, which seems very, very ambitious. You obviously rather want to run a TV Show in a building with 6000 seats that is sold out than to sell 6000 tickets in an arena that has a capacity of 11000. They should also be clever enough to run in hot markets at first and avoid Bumfucksville locations until they have grown their viewerbase on TV.


I thought they said they were running on smaller arenas so the look of empty seats didn't make the show look bad


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2019)

How big isn’t the arena for the first show?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2019)

I tend to agree with Meltzer.  It is impressive since the weekly show is in the middle of the week.  That means people have to take time off from work to go or you just have to have enough interest locally to fill the arena.

The second week attendance drop off will be interesting.  And I guarantee wwe will be paying attention to it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

The hair vs mask match seems interesting


I still can't believe Cain Velasquez is wrestling now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

dammit watching spanish AAA fans with English AEW fans is hilarious.

All the trolling on the twitch chat


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

So far matches have been fun but still not used to AAA using known songs blatantly lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2019)

Is that picture of PAC's injury that's going around real??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How big isn’t the arena for the first show?


I think it's the washington wizards basketball stadium, so for a wrestling show I'd bet it could seat like 17k.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

AAA has it's own royal rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

La Parka is back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Ok I dont get it why would you have pin as a way to eliminate someone in a rumble but also have over the rope. Why would any wrestler go for a pin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> La Parka is back



Hmm, didn't know the original was still going at it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, didn't know the original was still going at it.


Yea and he still has some abilities still. Till the Mexican Bray got him eliminated


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Impact and AEW in the same building.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, didn't know the original was still going at it.


the chairman of wrestling will never quit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> the chairman of wrestling will never quit.



I remember despite being booked as a jobber back in WCW the talent literally respected the guy as he would beat the shit out of you if you fucked up in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Damn the luchadoras went down so Tessa or Knockout champion might win AAA's women title .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Holy shit Tessa won AAA's belt


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2019)

PAC's injury from today, happened at "TNT" wrestling, whatever that is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> PAC's injury from today, happened at "TNT" wrestling, whatever that is




Checked it out, it's a small indy show . Not to be confused with the channel .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2019)

They just called Kenny Omega, Kenny Ortega 


Dammit my people be dumb sometimes


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

This is how I would end the first AEW show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

The thing I don't get is what Jon's gonna be doing.


He'll be there live but is someone new gonna screw Moxley against Omega?


Is he gonna brag about his win only for have someone like Marty , Killer Cross, Punk come after him?


That announcement MIGHT have spoiled something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> PAC's injury from today, happened at "TNT" wrestling, whatever that is



THAt looks like a gunshot wound lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Triplemania trending world wide. 

Cain Velazquez has some talent in ring


Elite vs Kid and Bros was awesome


Scarlett was hot.


Tessa wom the belt. 

Konnan and Vampiro keep fighting.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They just called Kenny Omega, Kenny Ortega
> 
> 
> Dammit my people be dumb sometimes


 "the finisherrrrrrrrrr" I was dead lol 



Jon Moxley said:


> The thing I don't get is what Jon's gonna be doing.
> 
> 
> He'll be there live but is someone new gonna screw Moxley against Omega?
> ...


 no they booked the event that way to make it impossible to predict anything. I thought about most scenario and 


All of them work


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

Moxle. lost to Orlando Bloom


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxle. lost to Orlando Bloom


wut happened ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> wut happened ?


Goto helped White win the match


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Goto helped White win the match


White's booking is a real mess tho...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> White's booking is a real mess tho...


Yea. I gotta say Jay is the weakest BC leader in a while.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea. I gotta say Jay is the weakest BC leader in a while.


The fact that the bullet club still exist is shocking to me...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The fact that the bullet club still exist is shocking to me...


Yeah they either need to end it (which I doubt they will seeing as the t-shirts still sell well) or need someone with influence.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The fact that the bullet club still exist is shocking to me...



It's Japan.  Factions stay forever even if the members change.   CHAOS has been around since 2009 and I don't think they're the oldest going faction.  It's not like WWE where factions are just there to play "Which one is going to betray the others and destroy the faction."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2019)

The ultimate power move.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2019)

Could you just imagine if The Rock turned up to the first AEW tv event to give his endorsement and the trailer with Hobbs and Shaw was part of the deal.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Could you just imagine if The Rock turned up to the first AEW tv event to give his endorsement and the trailer with Hobbs and Shaw was part of the deal.


It would be top 10 anime betrayal but I dont see the rock doing that. The samoan dynasty were always affiliated with wwe.


Nemesis said:


> It's Japan.  Factions stay forever even if the members change.   CHAOS has been around since 2009 and I don't think they're the oldest going faction.  It's not like WWE where factions are just there to play "Which one is going to betray the others and destroy the faction."


 yeah but in this case it's just a dead corpse at this point. It just feels lifeless, I dont say that because I see factions only as what wwe present them to be.
The bullet club in particular needs either to be killed or reinvented from top to bottom because it's absolutely boring right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Could you just imagine if The Rock turned up to the first AEW tv event to give his endorsement and the trailer with Hobbs and Shaw was part of the deal.


Vince would legit have a heart attack


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The ultimate power move.



Hmm, I've been to both my local Cinemark and AMC theaters and all show Trivia and promotional trailers to upcoming TNT shows.  Haven't been to the recent Alamo Draft House though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)

you're welcome


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2019)

Tickets are booked, the lady and I are going to be there for history on October 2nd. It's going to be my first time at a wrestling event in 11 years, I'm stoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Coattail riding at it's finest.   So how much are those 2K fucks going to milk this version with payable extras.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

My last wrestling event was TNA in Coney Island  .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Last wrestling event I went to was WM 17.  Went with a slight cold, came back worse, had to miss a week and a half of courses in college, worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

As a fan never been to an event. Tried to go to All out but..



In security however worked at Backlash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

So who is going to watch the go home show for Raw tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been to a wwe house show back in like 99, the rumble when REDACTED won, unforgiven i think it was when the Hardy's went against E&C in a cage, and several ROH shows during @ the guard armory in south philly during their prime when Nigel, Joe, Punk, and Danielson were on top. I think my last show was around Tyler Blacks run.

I didn't realize it at the time but my step dad was grooming me to becoming a smark. I used to think Danielson looked generic as fuck and Punk looked low budget, wrestling in some basketball shorts but i always remember the intimate setting those shows used to have and how engaged the audience was. 

When i first started working i thought about introducing a buddy of mine to ROH but the talent just looked like shit(Generico, Strong, and Steen).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is going to watch the go home show for Raw tonight.


 Me. Only cause I'm bored. I'll probably watch less as school starts and then just focus on AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I've been to a wwe house show back in like 99, the rumble when REDACTED won, unforgiven i think it was when the Hardy's went against E&C in a cage, and several ROH shows during @ the guard armory in south philly during their prime when Nigel, Joe, Punk, and Danielson were on top. I think my last show was around Tyler Blacks run.
> 
> I didn't realize it at the time but my step dad was grooming me to becoming a smark. I used to think Danielson looked generic as fuck and Punk looked low budget, wrestling in some basketball shorts but i always remember the intimate setting those shows used to have and how engaged the audience was.
> 
> When i first started working i thought about introducing a buddy of mine to ROH but the talent just looked like shit(Generico, Strong, and Steen).


Has your perspective changed about them?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Has your perspective changed about them?


Ehh. I don't care for Zayn at all. Strong is a super talented in ring performer, i think his character work is fair.

 I'm split on KO. His ring work is tight, but i havent watched enough of him to be engaged in the story of any of his matches. He's creative for sure but i don't care for his delievery on promos. I'll just leave it as i won't disagree if someone says he's an excellent performer, but he's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)

My last live show was seeing a barely pregnant Mickie be the special guest referee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> My last live show was seeing a barely pregnant Mickie be the special guest referee


Dude Trish is back tonight.

Also I miss Thickie James.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude Trish is back tonight.
> 
> Also I miss Thickie James.



I'm sort of pissed they never allowed Mickie to tie Trish in titles held.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm sort of pissed they never allowed Mickie to tie Trish in titles held.


Mickie Bae deserved one last title run


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mickie Bae deserved one last title run



They had the chance to allow her at least one more title rub but was used to enhance Bliss's title reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They had the chance to allow her at least one more title rub but was used to enhance Bliss's title reign.


I'll never forgive Piss for that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll never forgive Piss for that



You have to remember that it was Vince that made that call, which sort of confused me when James became Bliss's underling a month after their feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You have to remember that it was Vince that made that call, which sort of confused me when James became Bliss's underling a month after their feud.


I blame her for being blonde which Vince is into 

Charlotte, Trish, her, Lex Luger, Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels, etc


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)

You all think this is Vince's revenge for Mickie going to TNA and other promotions after 2009?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't think Mickie going blonde was Vince's doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> You all think this is Vince's revenge for Mickie going to TNA and other promotions after 2009?



No, I don't think Vince had a problem with Mickie leaving.  The person that reportedly had a problem with James was Steph who was the one that came up with the Piggy James shit when she was head of creative.  Hell, I'm amazed McCool lasted as long as she did before hooking up and marring Undertaker.  Steph reportedly had a problem with McCool's Southern accent and pretty much used her as a glorified enhancement talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

RIP people in Dayton, El Paso and Cali .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Where is Raw tonight?


Pittsburgh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Somber opening to Raw.

And we go into Joe going on a tirade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Choke them all out Joe!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Somber opening to Raw.
> 
> And we go into Joe going on a tirade.


I don’t like it.  The real world is depressing enough.  WWE just deflated their crowd.  Offer them some escapism!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Choke them all out Joe!!!



Starting with the women in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

This is actually a great segment with Joe.  WWE broke from their repetitive formula.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Becky is boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

So Becky's heel confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

lol the fucking crowd is awful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Great Crapconics on tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Trish isn’t as over as you would think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Trish isn’t as over as you would think.




She was over in the Rumble . It's the audience, they all go to these shows to support E but yet don't care enough to actually bring energy for the show. Stay at home if you're already bored and it's ten minutes in .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2019)

I forgot this site existed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2019)

We need Ronda vs Trish now


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

It’s amazing Nattie still gets big matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Did Charlotte try doing a Mickie taunt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Natalya getting no reaction shows me it's time to stop giving her any pushes. 


She's at the stage where she should be talent enhancement


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2019)

Fuck nattie for infinite and beyond


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Natalya getting no reaction shows me it's time to stop giving her any pushes.
> 
> 
> She's at the stage where she should be talent enhancement



She has been used as an enhancement, it's just the PPV is in Canada and WWE needs asses in those seats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She has been used as an enhancement, it's just the PPV is in Canada and WWE needs asses in those seats.



Then  those seats better be free then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

So when is Trish tagging in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

the logic of this fucking match is stupid. 

This is the match where Charlotte should get her ass whipped by three people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Why have Trish in the ring if she's not gong to do a damn thing.    And now they are trying to keep Trish a face still.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Sorry.  I can’t forget that Rey wrestled without his mask for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why have Trish in the ring if she's not gong to do a damn thing.    And now they are trying to keep Trish a face still.


some moron decided to do this match that's why .

It should have been Nat and Charls vs Trish and Becky but alas Vince wants to push  the Becky is a heel retardedness





GOD I CAN'T WAIT TO DROP THIS FUCKING SHOW FOR GOOD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sorry.  I can’t forget that Rey wrestled without his mask for years.



What happen in WCW is like what happen to the Star Wars Expanded Universe, just a legend and not canon.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm still at work.

Why are you guys still watching this garbage?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

The good thing is they got Trish out of the way so people can change the channel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm still at work.
> 
> Why are you guys still watching this garbage?


I'm just waiting for AEW 


A month and a half and I"m free


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Shut up Renee!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm still at work.
> 
> Why are you guys still watching this garbage?


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 5, 2019)

Wwe best product out right now


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Renee Young:  Ooooh oh!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Unsurprisingly a good match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Screw it I'm out. Makes no sense to care about Rey vs  Andrade when he's lost to him twice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Screw it I'm out. Makes no sense to care about Rey vs  Andrade when he's lost to him twice.


Rey should lose almost every match tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Renee Young:  Ooooh oh!


Shhh you can't criticize her otherwise you're a nerd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Almas and Rey can put on a great match, it's just WWE ran that feud to the ground by having them go at it one time too many in the past.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rey should lose almost every match tbh.



I get it but still if you want someone to care about that rehashed feud again, then do something different

at the end of the day SS looking to be a really bad show .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Maria is mean.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

I feel sympathy for the Mike Kannelis character.  Is he a babyface?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Welp...... at least this upcoming skit won't be Katie Vick type of bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel sympathy for the Mike Kannelis character.  Is he a babyface?



WWE pretty much paid out the ass to keep them, they getting their monies worth from them.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Yo Wtf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Why not, have Truth lose and win it again 6 more times and he beats Flair's record.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Has Carmella ever been 24/7 champ?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Nattie is like Granny Goodness.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

The title is genuius *for them. *

They get to write endless segments on nonsense. And then cut to commercial.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

thank god Brock is here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Didn't Nattie tap to Ronda's arm bar.  Not tapping my ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> The title is genuius *for them. *
> 
> They get to write endless segments on nonsense. And then cut to commercial.



It is genius, writers get to inhale a huge pile of cocaine when coming up with that crap.  Ah, Vince really missing the 80's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Finally some star power!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Brock is hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Croco Lesners making yet another contact appearance.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth Rollins sucks Paul!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE pretty much paid out the ass to keep them, they getting their monies worth from them.


the baby should come out brown.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth is trash.  Brock is a real man.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth is a terrible actor.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Paul cares more about Seth than Becky, Roman, Usos combined it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

One more time chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth being made he new Roman Reigns gooing from this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

damn didn't know you hated Seth Rukia


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> damn didn't know you hated Seth Rukia



Rukia has been consistent with his Seth views since his bland face turn after Triple H pedigreed him to give KO the title.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> damn didn't know you hated Seth Rukia


He’s boring.  His promo skills stink.  He’s a B+ level player.  He better not win at Summerslam!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He’s boring.  His promo skills stink.  He’s a B+ level player.  He better not win at Summerslam!


And his antics on Twitter make it clear that Roman Reigns is better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rukia has been consistent with his Seth views since his bland face turn after Triple H pedigreed him to give KO the title.





Rukia said:


> He’s boring.  His promo skills stink.  He’s a B+ level player.  He better not win at Summerslam!




Well I guess you get props for figuring it out. I just thought he'd get better at  his mic skills after a while


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth's getting what chants.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

This doesn’t make Seth look brave.  It makes him look like a pussy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth pouring his heart out and crowd is "what"-ing him. I'm crying.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

I hope Seth is about to turn heel.  Otherwise I don’t understand this promo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Seth needs to work on his mic skills a bit. Voice has no passion or energy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Seth pouring his heart out and crowd is "what"-ing him. I'm crying.


These gee, golly, I worked hard promos don’t fucking work!  When will WWE learn????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth's getting what chants.



I'd say turn him heel but he needs someone powerful to make him douchbag Seth again.

So he's screwed


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Did they advertise/mention Kurt before this?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Seriously Seth needs to be architect not "I'll beat him one on one.".  Have Vince book it so everyone who has issues with Brock are brought together by Seth to beat the living hell out of him, drag him to the ring and pinned.

Then have Vince retired so everyone can be more themselves.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Drew in a feud with Cedric Alexander is a huge demotion for Drew.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

The Viking Raiders need a gimmick change.  Jesus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Fuck sakes, the crowd reaction or lack off.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

A hush has fallen over the arena.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Eh that was pointless. Didn't do anything for them..


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Eh that was pointless. Didn't do anything for them..


I think they will give up on them pretty soon.  It isn’t working.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

And this tribute was done now instead of at the start of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

And now a Harley Race promo.  Man.  The fans in the crowd won’t bounce back from the last 15 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Why is Kurt Angle officiating a match?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

I thought this was Rich Swanns theme for a second.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is Kurt Angle officiating a match?



His home town, needed a draw to get those asses to the seats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Wyatt attacking Angel for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Angle is in trouble!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wyatt attacking Angel for some reason.


He’s the new legend killer.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Wyatt should go unbeaten until at least 2020.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Well so much for the tag match.  And the lack of crowd reaction during the beat down.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

WWE logic: When you resign, you get title reigns.  Ambrose missed out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

I thought Joe was going to shut down Raw at the start of the show unless Roman showed up then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Wasn't this ploy done by Orton a few years back.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

This is going to end up with Joe and Roman teaming up because Joe is pissed at the guy attacking Roman more than he hates Roman isn't it?

Also bets on it being rikishi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This is going to end up with Joe and Roman teaming up because Joe is pissed at the guy attacking Roman more than he hates Roman isn't it?
> 
> Also bets on it being rikishi.



Nah, it's God wanting his heat back for the loss to Vince back at Backlash 06.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

So Joe is a face now.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Joe is a face now.



Joe is more a heel that hates underhanded and cheating.  Maybe brutal lawful evil who'd rather temporary side with none evil over worse evil.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

I can't believe I'm saying this but thank you Graves.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

If WWE were an anime Corey would have died from massive nose bleed blood loss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Any of the other three team but the Iconics please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

The fuck is this tragedy.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyone remember when Asuka basically squashed the Iiconics 2v1.... Vince doesn't with how they just easily took her out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you Fire and Desire.  God's work right there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sorry.  I can’t forget that Rey wrestled without his mask for years.


Rey did his job with diligence, it's not his fault smaller promotions wanted to gain from him losing the mask. At that time, WCW was the right choice.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel sympathy for the Mike Kannelis character.  Is he a babyface?


We don't know and the book doesn't care, so why should we?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rey did his job with diligence, it's not his fault smaller promotions wanted to gain from him losing the mask. At that time, WCW was the right choice.



They should make it why Andrade hates Mysterio.  Basically point out Rey already lost his mask and by wearing it he's insulting every masked wrestler in history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Damn this has gone on for a while. They burned a good chunk of the hour on the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn this has gone on for a while. They burned a good chunk of the hour on the match.



At least the Iconics are no longer champs and the remaining two teams has talent that can work when needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Bliss taking some more bumps, so I take it she's finally cleared to go full time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

That ended up being pretty fun.  Mainly because Kairi and Asuka are great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

That ref fucked up too btw.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

That ref seeing Nikki about to interfeer but decides that stopping Asuka from stopping Nikki is really a dumb point in what was a pretty good match overall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That ref seeing Nikki about to interfeer but decides that stopping Asuka from stopping Nikki is really a dumb point in what was a pretty good match overall.


WWE refs are brain dead. But we already knew that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

So Bliss and Cross are the new tag champs at the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

GOLDBERG!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Spear on Dolph.  Jackhammer!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Meh, already posted the trailer to that a few pages back.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

So if the 2K20 WWE advertisement is to be believed the reason Roman and Becky aren't helping Seth is because they're too busy with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So if the 2K20 WWE advertisement is to be believed the reason Roman and Becky aren't helping Seth is because they're too busy with each other.



Vince's cucking fantasies knows no bounds.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Ok Shawn this theme was bad for you in the late 2000s.  As someone who is basically showing his age even more it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

DAL ZIGLER.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2019)

Ziggle run,  Goldberg might gas out after 2 laps.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Dolph can job like KO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2019)

HBK only shows up for that Saudi green.

Ziggy Stardust going to face Oldberg at Summer Slam.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Goldberg vs a cruiserweight.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

Lmao goodnight Dolph.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2019)

dolph is like one of those random opponents for goldberg they'd have on nitro.

when he gets speared he should bump all the way out of the front door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Goldberg vs Dolph is like Goldberg vs Disco Inferno.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2019)

They can have a decent match. Goldberg just needs to control himself and breathe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Raiden said:


> They can have a decent match. Goldberg just needs to control himself and breathe.


I think it will be a squash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg vs Dolph is like Goldberg vs Disco Inferno.


Who wins faster,  Goldberg or Tessa?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow what’s the point of Goldberg killing Ziggler? 

Lmao Vince so fucking stupid and deseprate  he pulls Goldberg into a squash match for the luls and ratings maybe. Pathetic.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think it will be a squash.


As it should be.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wow what’s the point of Goldberg killing Ziggler?
> 
> Lmao Vince so fucking stupid and deseprate  he pulls Goldberg into a squash match for the luls and ratings maybe. Pathetic.


Well Ziggler is done dude.  There is no point to propping him up either.  This is just to add some variety to the Summerslam card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 6, 2019)

If this leads to a Joe/Reigns Tag Team at some point I'm down for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Well Ziggler is done dude.  There is no point to propping him up either.  This is just to add some variety to the Summerslam card.



He’s like a props now lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wow what’s the point of Goldberg killing Ziggler?
> 
> Lmao Vince so fucking stupid and deseprate  he pulls Goldberg into a squash match for the luls and ratings maybe. Pathetic.



This match is more for Goldberg than anything else.  The guy was legit not happy about his work at the Saudi show (to which shouldn't have happen in the first place) and wants to erase that bad taste in his mouth.  Ziggy is now a glorified enhancement talent and can probably carry Goldberg to a believable squash match by selling for Goldberg for about 5 minutes.  Any more after that time and I  legit fear for Ziggy's career.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2019)

The 7/11 title program, where careers go to die.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The 7/11 title program, where careers go to die.


I mean in general WWE is where careers go to die isn't it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This match is more for Goldberg than anything else.  The guy was legit not happy about his work at the Saudi show (to which shouldn't have happen in the first place) and wants to erase that bad taste in his mouth.  Ziggy is now a glorified enhancement talent and can probably carry Goldberg to a believable squash match by selling for Goldberg for about 5 minutes.  Any more after that time and I  legit fear for Ziggy's career.



should stick to stand up comedy  but i heard even that was terrible lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> should stick to stand up comedy  but i heard even that was terrible lmao



Well I'm guessing that fucking Amy Schumer would have given him some comedy prowess like a beneficial STD but look at him now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean in general WWE is where careers go to die isn't it?



True but the 7/11 title program is the creme de la crap of absurdity.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm guessing that fucking Amy Schumer would have given him some comedy prowess like a beneficial STD but look at him now.



Amy must have given him nightmares


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but the 7/11 title program is the creme de la crap of absurdity.



Nah that goes to Seth Rollins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm guessing that fucking Amy Schumer would have given him some comedy prowess like a beneficial STD but look at him now.


Fucking Amy Schumer had her fat cooch suck away what little funny Dolph had left in him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If this leads to a Joe/Reigns Tag Team at some point I'm down for it


Fun idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2019)

Guess I'll try to watch Smackdown to keep my mind off things.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

I’m surprised that Mia Yim is facing Baszler at Takeover.  That isn’t big PPV worthy imo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Charlotte wrestled last night.  Use the rest of your roster.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

I think Charlotte is really good.  But she doesn’t boost talent.  Becky vs Nattie will probably be better than Trish vs Charlotte tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2019)

You're the embodiment of everything I wanted to be? What?!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Charlotte will win.  And she should.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Charlotte is really good.  But she doesn’t boost talent.  Becky vs Nattie will probably be better than Trish vs Charlotte tbh.



I don't get who Trish vs Charlotte benefits at all.  Charlotte winning is just "Well she's won again.".  Trish winning is "Current roster loses to someone who has only had one match in 7 years and that was a tag team."


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

It’s just supposed to be a wish fulfillment match.  It also shows a complete lack of confidence in the women’s roster.  They already have Nattie and Ember in two of the big matches.  And I know they don’t consider either woman to be a big draw.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s just supposed to be a wish fulfillment match.  It also shows a complete lack of confidence in the women’s roster.  They already have Nattie and Ember in two of the big matches.  And I know they don’t consider either woman to be a big draw.



Well who else is there to blame except "I must push Charlotte all the time even if she lost 3 times in a row put her in the title picture now dammit." Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2019)

Ziggler trolling again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

This was Dolph’s best entrance:


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2019)

Wondering where this is going.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Joe got his apology.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Is someone really going to lose this match?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

And Ember with a pitiful reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

We just saw proof that Nattie/Becky is the priority match.  Bayley/Ember is thrown together.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Aleister Black and Sami were booted from the SS card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Aleister Black and Sami were booted from the SS card.



It's for the best.  They at one point were planning 17 matches.  Not everyone needs to be on the card.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

I hope Randy wins.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

Aleister Black is championship material but they are refusing to use him 

Fuck this company for the 738294884017478391 time


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2019)

WE really need Ryback and that black dude with the pounce finisher back on the main roster. They need to demolish every single talent including Lesnar. The whole WWE booking doesn’t make sense anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

I would be so dissatisfied if I went to a wwe event and new day vs Daniel bryan and Rowen was the main event.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2019)

Stone Cold hasn’t wrestled in like 20 years and he can still get a tv show.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2019)

For all the NFL Fans here, Im doing a Fantasy League where im holding votes on where to host it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2019)

Legend said:


> For all the NFL Fans here, Im doing a Fantasy League where im holding votes on where to host it.



Hey as mod of the sports mind if I take a look at it and see if I can make it official for the forums?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey as mod of the sports mind if I take a look at it and see if I can make it official for the forums?


Sure, ive been trying to make it like that for years.

Ive been doing it every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2019)

So how as SD last night...... not even breaking a page and a half......... ok.  

Looks like it's the highlight clips for me to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how as SD last night...... not even breaking a page and a half......... ok.
> 
> Looks like it's the highlight clips for me to watch.


Ah sorry man. I was mourning over putting my dog down so couldn't watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

Legend said:


> Sure, ive been trying to make it like that for years.
> 
> Ive been doing it every year.


Nice set dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah sorry man. I was mourning over putting my dog down so couldn't watch.



My condolences man.   Sorry for your loss.  Very painful to lose a family pet.

Missed yesterday because I was at my brothers celebrating my birthday.  He has a newborn that's is under a month old so couldn't travel to my place so I went to his.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2019)

Legend said:


> Sure, ive been trying to make it like that for years.
> 
> Ive been doing it every year.



No worries was going to ask the NFL section about it anyway (since not too knowledgeable on fantasy NFL).  Just seems dumb for there to be 2 of them.


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nice set dude.


Thanks, Ive had it for a year. I need a new one. Sorry for your loss.


Nemesis said:


> No worries was going to ask the NFL section about it anyway (since not too knowledgeable on fantasy NFL).  Just seems dumb for there to be 2 of them.


Its alright, I make a new thread every year for it. The only thing from your end would be great if it could get stickied, maybe get a promotion on the banner, and maybe be allowed to get prizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> My condolences man.   Sorry for your loss.  Very painful to lose a family pet.
> 
> Missed yesterday because I was at my brothers celebrating my birthday.  He has a newborn that's is under a month old so couldn't travel to my place so I went to his.


Well congrats to him and also check out the clips. I only watched Wrestletalk to hear the summary. It's odd how many matches are yet to be announced


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

Legend said:


> Thanks, Ive had it for a year. I need a new one. Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Its alright, I make a new thread every year for it. The only thing from your end would be great if it could get stickied, maybe get a promotion on the banner, and maybe be allowed to get prizes.


Thanks. I badly want Okada vs Moxley or Ibushi vs Moxley for a potential build to All out


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2019)

Family man Randy up to his tricks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Family man Randy up to his tricks again


He's trained her well


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how as SD last night...... not even breaking a page and a half......... ok.
> 
> Looks like it's the highlight clips for me to watch.


They mailed it in last night.  Weak show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)

Roman story is more interesting than what they are doing with Seth.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2019)

Didn't see a number but the cost of AEW's show was described taking "a bath financially"


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Roman story is more interesting than what they are doing with Seth.


LOL bryan is right. Roman being a paranoid bully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Didn't see a number but the cost of AEW's show was described taking "a bath financially"



Had to. With how much Double or Nothing was they had to give the audience something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)

Goldberg will destroy Dolph!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2019)

Looks like NWA is getting back on tv again. Besides the Briscoes and Nick Aldis , hope they start building up the roster . Also wonder which tv station they'll be on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Looks like NWA is getting back on tv again. Besides the Briscoes and Nick Aldis , hope they start building up the roster . Also wonder which tv station they'll be on.



Cool, so Billy Corgan betting that promotion back on TV.  Also was wondering where Magnus ended up at.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah sorry man. I was mourning over putting my dog down so couldn't watch.



That’s tough  condolence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)

Rollins is the biggest loser in wwe history.  Why did he run at Brock Monday night?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That’s tough  condolence


Thanks dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Pilaf (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2019)

its nice she's not letting them hold back what she wants to say but is she spending this time trying to improve in the ring?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins is the biggest loser in wwe history.  Why did he run at Brock Monday night?



Yeah fully expecting him to take the L now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its nice she's not letting them hold back what she wants to say but is she spending this time trying to improve in the ring?


I would hope so. Not like she doesn't have charisma but her in ring skills are.sloppy.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I would hope so. Not like she doesn't have charisma but her in ring skills are.sloppy.


yea it always looks like she's gonna kill herself and her opponent.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Banks signed a three year extension in 2018.  And it is frozen now.  She is never wrestling again unless she works things out with WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m watching Miss Saigon at the Pantages on Sunday.  But I might try to watch some Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Banks signed a three year extension in 2018.  And it is frozen now.  She is never wrestling again unless she works things out with WWE.


She might have to show up at all out or start talking about Unionizing to get them to fire her.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Banks signed a three year extension in 2018.  And it is frozen now.  She is never wrestling again unless she works things out with WWE.



I'm surprised the possibility of buying someone out of their contract isn't a thing in wrestling. The wrestlers probably don't have buyout clauses, but I'm sure, if the offer is high enough, a contract could be revised, or the buyout amount could be accepted.

There are very rare cases where it makes sense to do this these days, but at the current landscape it could become viable in the near future.

I'm wondering, if Vince would even entertain a USD 10 Million offer to buy her out of her contract. Probably not, but it would be interesting to know, if there's an amount, where he would crack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

They wouldn’t fire her for that.  And there might be some language in her contract that allows them to fine her for things like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

I have been talking about buyouts for a while.  AEW should have made Impact an offer for Tessa a long time ago!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They wouldn’t fire her for that.  And there might be some language in her contract that allows them to fine her for things like that.


True. Well she needs to forget about the tag belt incident and just get back in the ring and half ass it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True. Well she needs to forget about the tag belt incident and just get back in the ring and half ass it.


She isn’t the first to hate a contract that she signed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

I will say that I think Sasha was robbed of the 2K cover.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2019)

Don’t tell me the game will have a story mode based on Roman and Becky


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Don’t tell me the game will have a story mode based on Roman and Becky


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



Ffs, please i’m begging you, no!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

I just want to beat the fuck out of Dolph Ziggler and Shane McMahon tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Banks signed a three year extension in 2018.  And it is frozen now.  She is never wrestling again unless she works things out with WWE.



Moral of the story is that I guess don't sign for more than 2 years and at the same time take the Dean Ambrose way out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Dean played this perfectly.  Sasha botched it.

Sasha’s gripes are tough to swallow in a way too since she is the third best booked female wrestler in wwe history.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

Io heel turn was shocking.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2019)

Aww WWE named a studio after Okerlund:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dean played this perfectly.  Sasha botched it.
> 
> Sasha’s gripes are tough to swallow in a way too since she is the third best booked female wrestler in wwe history.


 Man her and Luke both let their emotions get the better of them. They needed to learn to play the game.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias @Ghost_of_Gashir @WhatADrag goldberg is going to squash Dolph guys.  Sorry.  But it is true.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2019)

Goldberg made one million from super show


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2019)

Not bad for almost 50

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Dude looks in shape and fat. How the fuck is that possible?!!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2019)

He should maybe a shirt or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Raiden said:


> He should maybe a shirt or something.


He should stop living the rockstar life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He should stop living the rockstar life



But he's been trying to get Fozzy off the ground...... for the past 20 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he's been trying to get Fozzy off the ground...... for the past 20 years.


To be fair Fozzy isnt bad but I don't think it will reach Metallica , Iron Maiden levels of popularity where then he can live the lifestyle.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dean played this perfectly.  Sasha botched it.
> 
> Sasha’s gripes are tough to swallow in a way too since she is the third best booked female wrestler in wwe history.



Low bar.

...like, on the ground


This is terrifying, and not for the reasons it's supposed to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Low bar.
> 
> ...like, on the ground
> 
> ...


 Man. We didn't get Suzuki vs Moxley


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have been talking about buyouts for a while.  AEW should have made Impact an offer for Tessa a long time ago!



I bet Impact wouldn't be opposed to get let's say 5 million USD for her, which would be pocket change for Daddy Khan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I bet Impact wouldn't be opposed to get let's say 5 million USD for her, which would be pocket change for Daddy Khan.


$5m seems like too much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> $5m seems like too much.


Nah she's clearly the best female wrestler in the world right now.


If AEW gets her, she becomes the face of the women's division.



Baker isn't ready, Bea might be good but she needs to build herself up in US, Yuka (my waifu) also needs to get herself more established.

Kong could take over for a while I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I bet Impact wouldn't be opposed to get let's say 5 million USD for her, which would be pocket change for Daddy Khan.


People forget that although Tony Khan is founder, the actual owner of AEW is his dad  Shahid Khan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon has a chance to be at Wrestle Kingdom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm actually wondering if I should watch SS seeing as nothing interests me at all. Not even Bray and he's been the best part.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm actually wondering if I should watch SS seeing as nothing interests me at all. Not even Bray and he's been the best part.



That's funny. As much of a sourpuss as I am regarding WWE, I'm actually contrmplating checking out at least some of it. Becky v Natalya is intriguing because all the stuff I'm hearing about it makes it sound like a good feud, even if the roles are completely fucking backwards. And Kofi v Orton is the no-brainer feud I've been begging them to do ever since Kofi won the belt.

Sure the rest looks like trash, but meh. At this point anything that's even mildly interesting is a plus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That's funny. As much of a sourpuss as I am regarding WWE, I'm actually contrmplating check out at least some of it. Becky v Natalya is intriguing because all the stuff I'm hearing about it makes it sound like a good feud, even if the roles are completely fucking backwards. And Kofi v Orton is the no-brainer feud I've been begging them to do ever since Kofi won the belt.
> 
> Sure the rest looks like trash, but meh. At this point anything that's even mildly interesting is a plus.


Like the only reason I'm telling myself to watch is to talk to you guys, not even the fucking card 


I'm at a point where I've got so much contemptment towards Vince, that anything good in E I already go , don't invest he'll fuck it up.


Shame really. 


NXT Takeover will be great as usual though


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NXT Takeover will be great as usual though



Yeah looking forward to NXT as usual. Tho from what I've heard the build has been sorta lackluster and (in the case of Io Shirai) kinda dumb. Ironically because of Vince, albeit indirectly.

Apparently the call-ups as well as havimg their dates screwed up by Crown Jewel ruined their taping schedule so bad that they had to record 6 eps at once.

...very generous of them to give me another reason to abhore that show.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah she's clearly the best female wrestler in the world right now.
> 
> 
> If AEW gets her, she becomes the face of the women's division.
> ...


If AEW can get Sasha, Tessa & Mickie, that would really help a lot.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People forget that although Tony Khan is founder, the actual owner of AEW is his dad  Shahid Khan


you remember Vince vs Trump in the battle of the billionaires? We about to have a real one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> If AEW can get Sasha, Tessa & Mickie, that would really help a lot.


That would take a miracle but yeah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> you remember Vince vs Trump in the battle of the billionaires? We about to have a real one.


Well Vince is trying to compete with the NFL so the dumbass actually has his own version of AEW in football


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2019)

Well be traveling when SS airs. Not sure if I will be able to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

Hoping Sasha can save Summerslam.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Profits vs. UE is pretty damn great so far


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

This tag match is hype


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Profits vs. UE is pretty damn great so far


You're always in for a treat when UE open the night up in a Tag Match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh NXT take over is on?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

My bois retain


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh NXT take over is on?



Yep.

No matter how prepared for this show I think I am, it always catches me off guard.
The only reason I'm this early is because I decided I was gonna watch what I thought was the pre-show. Nope. Full show. Fuckin'....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Io


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Not looking forward to this match tbh.

I dunno much about Candice as a wrestler, and heel Io and her reason for turning is retarded. Not invested at all, so I'm hoping the match itself can pull me in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yep.
> 
> No matter how prepared for this show I think I am, it always catches me off guard.
> The only reason I'm this early is because I decided I was gonna watch what I thought was the pre-show. Nope. Full show. Fuckin'....


Well damn. Guess I mightbas well miss out. It's too late in .


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not looking forward to this match tbh.
> 
> I dunno much about Candice as a wrestler, and heel Io and her reason for turning is retarded. Not invested at all, so I'm hoping the match itself can pull me in.


Basically Candice and Johnny have really shit taste when it comes to picking their close friends.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  Feel free to jump in if you're interested. You only missed one match so far. Right now it's Shirai vs Larea.

Io just killed Candice btw, so so far so good for the entertainment level of this match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

"If she wins tonight, who's gonna argue with Io Shirai?"
I mean she's 0-3 against Shayna so properly her...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

>Face Shayna.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Io carrying the fuck outta this match, but so far so good, honestly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> @Jon Moxley  Feel free to jump in if you're interested. You only missed one match so far. Right now it's Shirai vs Larea.
> 
> Io just killed Candice btw, so so far so good for the entertainment level of this match


All right . Glad I didn't miss most of the show.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Pretty good match. Didn't have expectations for it prior but it surprised me.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Solid match, even tho Io was essentially wrestling herself.

People on Taima pissed off that Candice lived so long but, like... she's the face, so I get it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

They better turn Seth Heel when he loses to Brock at SS.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Imagine if Riddle just cut loose on Goldberg on the mic right now


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Imagine if Riddle just cut loose on Goldberg on the mic right now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Dain/Riddle gonna be good when it eventually happens


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

LMAO that random security guard


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

>Riddle doing 2 V-Triggers
>Riddle doing a GTS

What did he mean by this?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Vince really gonna fuck up Dream when he gets called up ain't he?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

Every time I see Dream I just go "Man Vince is going to bury this guy so hard he'll think he's gone up against 2003 Triple H." because there's no way Vince wouldn't turn the gimmick stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Every time I see Dream I just go "Man Vince is going to bury this guy so hard he'll think he's gone up against 2003 Triple H." because there's no way Vince wouldn't turn the gimmick stupid.



Maybe he'll get lucky and be rarely used after his introduction.

Can't ruin him if he's never on TV


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Ded crowd when Roddy ain't in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Maybe he'll get lucky and be rarely used after his introduction.
> 
> Can't ruin him if he's never on TV


but with NXT going to FS1 he will be in Vince's clutches


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Dream, what the fuck was that...?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

This is stupid.
I love it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Not sure how Dream keeps surviving but I like it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Missed three matches so far.  Might check them out tomorrow after the next to last day of G1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

crowd doesn't care about the Dream.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

That match was fucking stupid. 
Dream still gettin' wins, tho. Can't get mad at that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

I'll just say it..........Yim seems like a generic wrestler.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

WWE's NXT video packages do a really good job.
Didn't give a shit about this match before, but now, I'm in.

I remember Alverez burying the beatdowns of Shayna's lackeys, but honestly, it didn't look too bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Look at Shayna being logical and whatnot in this pre-match video package


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

hey @Shirker has the crowd been this shitty all PPV or just recently? Cause I'm getting the feeling this crowd is the WWE crowd.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Its funny cuz Mia and Shayna are actually friends IRL


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> hey @Shirker has the crowd been this shitty all PPV or just recently? Cause I'm getting the feeling this crowd is the WWE crowd.



N1ggas is sleep.
Like, they chant every now and then, but with the exception of the opener, they've been crickets the whole night.
Dunno what the explanation is other than they all collectively agree that the buildup for tonight's show hasn't been that great. Either that or everyone's waiting for Cole v 'Gano and it's the only reason they came.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> N1ggas is sleep.
> Like, they chant every now and then, but with the exception of the opener, they've been crickets the whole night.
> Dunno what the explanation is other than they all collectively agree that the buildup for tonight's show hasn't been that great.



Shit, note to HHH , don't bother doing an NXT takeover in Toronto again


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Gettin' kinda bored....



Jon Moxley said:


> Shit, note to HHH , don't bother doing an NXT takeover in Toronto again



They should make like true Canadians and apologize for this flaccid environment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gettin' kinda bored....
> 
> 
> 
> They should make like true Canadians and apologize for this flaccid environment.


Yeah this is my first match and I'm already ready for a piss break


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Match exposing the hell out of Shayna.
She just can't put the pieces together without a way better wrestler in there with her, and it kinda looks like Mia isn't that. Or at least not good enough to cover for her.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Damn that was a nice spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Mia botching like crazy


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Lol who is gonna beat Shayna? Only Io looks like she has a chance and even she's 0-3 LMAO


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

That powerbomb was some good shit.
Otherwise..... eeehhhhh.
Alls I'll say is that I hope Trips can recover from getting his TV show sodomized by an old man. Seems like it's hitting them kinda hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

At this point, come October 2nd , NXT will rest in piece 


Fuck you Vince, you'd take out your own product just to try and take others out . You're sick old man


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Huh. UK Takeover? I'll check that out. I could always use more Water.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Baszler made Mia Yim look like Gail kim. That bitch was trash, but the finishing sequence was pretty fucking good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Walter isn't on this card? He's the only reason i tuned in...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

I've heard theories floating around that the 3rd fall is gonna be loser leaves town.
Feasible?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Walter isn't on this card? He's the only reason i tuned in...


He's only at NXT UK now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I've heard theories floating around that the 3rd fall is gonna be loser leaves town.
> Feasible?


So Gargano is going to the main roster...........


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Man repping Wolverine tonight


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Walter isn't on this card? He's the only reason i tuned in...



Water is only in the UK, my man.



Jon Moxley said:


> So Gargano is going to the main roster...........



wanna die


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's only at NXT UK now.


I figured he would defend on the big4 takeovers...He is better than anyone they have on NXT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Gargano is going to the main roster...........


3 months from now, we'll have to call him Johnny 205.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Adam cole being cheered is probably triggering @SoulTaker  right now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Water is only in the UK, my man.
> 
> 
> 
> wanna die


They have NXTUK title matches on certain NXT cards, like him vs Dunne on WM weekend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Adam cole being cheered is probably triggering @SoulTaker  right now


Adam Cole was the billy gunn of the elite.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Beth isn't very good, is she...?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole was the billy gunn of the elite.



Dude you're insulting Billy Gunn there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole was the billy gunn of the elite.


Nah that goes to Page


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They have NXTUK title matches on certain NXT cards, like him vs Dunne on WM weekend.



True, but I never got the feeling this they considered this one of the bigger NXTs, probably because of how they had to tape the show together. Water'll probably be back either during the RR or next year's WM.



Jon Moxley said:


> Nah that goes to Page



FUCK


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah that goes to Page


Page is way more polished inside and outside the ring. Cole just has a residual pop from the fans as a fuck you to WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice in ring psychology from Cole and  Gargano each dodging the top rope moves


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Not to mention the fact Cole has the physique of a melted earthworm.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol who is gonna beat Shayna? Only Io looks like she has a chance and even she's 0-3 LMAO


They could do Toni vs Baszler?  They were pretty inconclusive last time they wrestled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Page is way more polished inside and outside the ring. Cole just has a residual pop from the fans as a fuck you to WWE.



I think the Cole thing is just his catchphrase and the fact he's in a  faction that is getting those pops.


Page is solid but people are question Cody in making him the future face of the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not to mention the fact Cole has the physique of a melted earthworm.


Not as awful as Zack Sabre Jr. Like holy shit he's talented but his big ass head and his straw body scare the fuck out of me


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not as awful as Zack Sabre Jr. Like holy shit he's talented but his big ass head and his straw body scare the fuck out of me



Easy to be a submission specialist when you're Slenderman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Easy to be a submission specialist when you're Slenderman.


Yeah they'd rather tap out to his submission than be around his balloon head


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 10, 2019)

So, Ibushi wins the A block of the G1 and in some hours we will see who wins the B block between Naito, White, Goto and Moxley. It will probably be either Naito or White, though if it is Naito...holy shit, it will be hard to watch. No doubt the finals they will put out a classic and probably a 5* match, but the neck torture they are going to be doing will make it painful for us, the viewers.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

When I saw an ROH show that featured njpw talent; Sabre Jr was one of the guys I was most impressed with.  Definitely think he is better than Osprey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, Ibushi wins the A block of the G1 and in some hours we will see who wins the B block between Naito, White, Goto and Moxley. It will probably be either Naito or White, though if it is Naito...holy shit, it will be hard to watch. No doubt the finals they will put out a classic and probably a 5* match, but the neck torture they are going to be doing will make it painful for us, the viewers.


It's gonna be Moxley


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, Ibushi wins the A block of the G1 and in some hours we will see who wins the B block between Naito, White, Goto and Moxley. It will probably be either Naito or White, though if it is Naito...holy shit, it will be hard to watch. No doubt the finals they will put out a classic and probably a 5* match, but the neck torture they are going to be doing will make it painful for us, the viewers.



Someone will literally die.
Probably Naito, since he's the main guy that seems to hate his neck.


.....wouldn't miss him tbh.



Rukia said:


> When I saw an ROH show that featured njpw talent; Sabre Jr was one of the guys I was most impressed with.  Definitely think he is better than Osprey.



Wouldn't go that far, but yeah, dude's nuts. He's one of those guys that needs a great opponent tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> When I saw an ROH show that featured njpw talent; Sabre Jr was one of the guys I was most impressed with.  Definitely think he is better than Osprey.


Osprey has had a strong G1 though


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Cole forgets he's wrestling Gargano and thinks one low blow will beat him
Fuckin' idiot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Beth's starting to sound like Renee 


Abandon ship


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Wyd Johnny?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

Holy fuck someone being smart on the first fall with a weapon.  And it is lawful stupid Gargano of all people.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's gonna be Moxley


If only 

But NJPW promised to give us Okada vs Moxley. Being Ibushi the winner of the A block, makes it nearly certain we are getting Naito Ibushi round 2. I still hope we are getting Okada Moxley or Suzuki vs Moxley at Destruction tbh.

[HASHTAG]#BelieveInGedo[/HASHTAG]



Shirker said:


> Someone will literally die.
> Probably Naito, since he's the main guy that seems to hate his neck.
> 
> 
> .....wouldn't miss him tbh.


Do not worry, the Ingobernable is gonna hurt himself, no doubt about it, but he's gonna survive 
TRANQUILO, assenayo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Holy fuck someone being smart on the first fall with a weapon.  And it is lawful stupid Gargano of all people.


True but Cole has 3 guys for backup that could easily come in to disrupt him. You don't want to go 0-1 vs. a guy with backup


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnny doing what I used to as a kid playing wrestling games and just eats the losses knowing full well that beating the shit out of the opponent with a chair weakens them overall.

...but this isn't a wrestling game, so this probably means that Cole's gonna eke it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wyd Johnny?


He's following his destiny 

The people turned on the people's wrestling so now he's doing it for The Rock


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> If only
> 
> But NJPW promised to give us Okada vs Moxley. Being Ibushi the winner of the A block, makes it nearly certain we are getting Naito Ibushi round 2. I still hope we are getting Okada Moxley or Suzuki vs Moxley at Destruction tbh.
> 
> ...



Well Jon said he's allowed to work on shows not in US so maybe..........Okada vs Moxley at the Tokyo Dome?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Johnny doing what I used to as a kid playing wrestling games and just eats the losses knowing full well that beating the shit out of the opponent with a chair weakens them overall.
> 
> ...but this isn't a wrestling game, so this probably means that Cole's gonna eke it out.


It wouldn't be a bad strategy if not for the fact that UE can just come and win this 2nd fall for Cole


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Fuckin' Mauro just acknowledged the "holy shit" chants. Has anyone ever done that in WWE before? 



Lord Trollbias said:


> It wouldn't be a bad strategy if not for the fact that UE can just come and win this 2nd fall for Cole



It's Gargano. He'll kill all of them; he's done it before.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Jon said he's allowed to work on shows not in US so maybe..........Okada vs Moxley at the Tokyo Dome?



Would love that...buuuuuttt...
gotta be realistic, it is either Okada vs Naito/Ibushi for the championship at WK, which makes me hope for a Suzuki vs Moxley at WK if Suzuki doesn't go after Liger (if he does, we will get Moxley vs Robinson III maybe).

I still hope for Okada vs Moxley at Destruction, though. That door is still open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

lol there's a monitor under the ring.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Gargano legit making the same mistakes he made when he lost to Ciampa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Would love that...buuuuuttt...
> gotta be realistic, it is either Okada vs Naito/Ibushi for the championship at WK, which makes me hope for a Suzuki vs Moxley at WK if Suzuki doesn't go after Liger (if he does, we will get Moxley vs Robinson III maybe).
> 
> I still hope for Okada vs Moxley at Destruction, though. That door is still open.


Hey man I'll take Suzuki vs Moxley at WK 


or even Ishii vs Mox part 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Gargano legit making the same mistakes he made when he lost to Ciampa



'Gano's like comic Thanos. Clearly all powerful, but keeps slipping on banana peels practically on purpose cuz he'd get bored otherwise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 'Gano's like comic Thanos. Clearly all powerful, but keeps slipping on banana peels practically on purpose cuz he'd get bored otherwise.



Except Thanos clearly lost to Deadpool  so he's not all powerful


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

"FUCK YOU AEW, WE CAN DO WEAPONS TOO!"
-Trips, probably.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

No mitch, unsubbed from the network.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh hey it's the Ambrose Asylum 2.0


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Except Thanos clearly lost to Deadpool  so he's not all powerful



I'll be honest, I'm not well versed on comic lore. I learned that tidbit 2nd hand from a fan theory article I once read. How plausible is it, BTW?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'll be honest, I'm not well versed on comic lore. I learned that tidbit 2nd hand from a fan theory article I once read. How plausible is it, BTW?


It actually happened. The way he lost was that Deadpool wanted to bang Lady Death who Thanos had a crush on so in other to keep them separated he made Deadpool immortal. Deadpool then trolled the fuck out of Thanos who eventually lost and got cucked by Deadpool


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Okay, that was a fun spot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

FUCK ME, FUCKING FUCK, FUCK!!!!


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "FUCK YOU AEW, WE CAN DO WEAPONS TOO!"
> -Trips, probably.



But did they do it as well as AEW did? (can't say, ain't watching it)


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Wrestlers are tough SOBs.
I would've called it right then and there. Gonna be interesting to see the mark that spot left.



Duke Ysmir01 said:


> But did they do it as well as AEW did? (can't say, ain't watching it)



As a hardcore match? lol, of course not. Weapons ain't worth shit in current WWE.
As a wrestling match? Tbh, I'm enjoying it a little more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

If the match doesn't end with the seated chair position then i won't consider it a success.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Mauro, u a'ight?

-----------

What's with these NXT guys and their legitimate attempts to snuff each other in the middle of matches?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> But did they do it as well as AEW did? (can't say, ain't watching it)


Not even close. AEW made a chair shot come off as bad as a gun shot, this is lost on WWE and NXT even. They have forgetten the age old wrestling rule of making a little bit look like a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Fans booing because they expected tacks.
Motherfuckers literally forgot what brand they were watching.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

So if he can cut the barbed wire just escape the cage?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

JESUS


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So if he can cut the barbed wire just escape the cage?



"But then how will I beat myself?"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

As I said Johnny is his own biggest enemy. He cut the barbed wire. He had free room to escape the cage.  But he got hot-headed and screwed himself...again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

I don't know there was something about these two doing a hardcore match that just didn't work.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't know there was something about these two doing a hardcore match that just didn't work.



They don't really work or look like hardcore wrestlers, yeah.
Still a fun match, if fucking scary... like all of 'Gano's matches, really.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

That match will be overrated for sure, my favorite part is i won't have to see these two in the ring together anymore. It was pretty fucking solid until the last half of the 3rd fall. Johnny midget carried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> They don't really work or look like hardcore wrestlers, yeah.
> Still a fun match, if fucking scary... like all of 'Gano's matches, really.


This match was still fantastic but the hardcore didn't work with me.

Plus the obvious shots at Moxley from Hunter


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

I like Gargano but I'm just amazed how much his brain turns off in these clutch matches. 
1st Fall getting DQ'd for no reason. Cole was prone, just beat his ass and win that THEN beat him up with the chair.
3rd Fall he cut the barbed wire, he could have escaped the cage. Nah imma go chase down Cole some more cuz why not.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Great opener, good ME... but to be honest, a meh show.
I'll go as far as to say it's the worst one I've personally seen. By it's own standards, anyway. Will still probably be better than Summerslam for instance.

Like I said earlier, I hope Trips can pick up the pieces after tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Gargano but I'm just amazed how much his brain turns off in these clutch matches.
> 1st Fall getting DQ'd for no reason. Cole was prone, just beat his ass and win that THEN beat him up with the chair.
> 3rd Fall he cut the barbed wire, he could have escaped the cage. Nah imma go chase down Cole some more cuz why not.


Escaping wouldn't get you the win, only pinfall or sub.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Gargano but I'm just amazed how much his brain turns off in these clutch matches.
> 1st Fall getting DQ'd for no reason. Cole was prone, just beat his ass and win that THEN beat him up with the chair.
> 3rd Fall he cut the barbed wire, he could have escaped the cage. Nah imma go chase down Cole some more cuz why not.





The first fall makes sense because you know the next two are hardcore style matches so you get a leg up in beating Cole's ass and getting easy pins. 

The third one definitely was Gargano dropping the ball


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Tag Match MOTN. 
Solid PPV on its own but in comparison to TakeOver's usual quality pretty meh.
I actually think SS will be good so we'll see.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like Gargano but I'm just amazed how much his brain turns off in these clutch matches.
> 1st Fall getting DQ'd for no reason. Cole was prone, just beat his ass and win that THEN beat him up with the chair.
> 3rd Fall he cut the barbed wire, he could have escaped the cage. Nah imma go chase down Cole some more cuz why not.



I wonder if Trips, or whoever books the shows month to month, thinks this is some form of protection. I can't recall the last time Gragano straight-up lost. Maybe they're doing some weird logic where "no one can ACTUALLY beat Gargano, he just messes up a lot".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

I guess I'll watch SS only to hang out with you guys.

Honestly I'm more hyped about All Out since Moxley's wrestling game has been stepped up and with Kenny I think Mox might get his second 5 star match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Great opener, good ME... but to be honest, a meh show.
> I'll go as far as to say it's the worst one I've personally seen. By it's own standards, anyway. Will still probably be better than Summerslam for instance.
> 
> Like I said earlier, I hope Trips can pick up the pieces after tonight.


They're on shaky ground trying too hard to stick it to AEW when trips has almost everything going for him to destroy them. NXT's presentation is phenomenal, the way Mauro is allowed to say what the crowd is chanting, he's allowed to call moves their infamous names(canadian destroyer), it just comes off organic. But we have a dry worm fighting against a toddler for the world championship, it's just inexcusable. Walter should throw his title down and destroy the entire UE and make them run to the main roster.They have a boatload of talent for him to fued with and he's more established than anyone on NXT or WWE, just a tier under Omega, Okada, and Naito.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I wonder if Trips, or whoever books the shows month to month, thinks this is some form of protection. I can't recall the last time Gragano straight-up lost. Maybe they're doing some weird logic where "no one can ACTUALLY beat Gargano, he just messes up a lot".


Maybe. He rarely ever loses due to just being outwrestled or outsmarted by the opponent. He's his own worst enemy. I wouldn't mind it but here its un-defensible because he SHOULD have learnt his lesson from Ciampa. I wanna say that'd have been the OG plan to put Gargano in a situation where his stupidity could cost him but he decides to be smart and that's how he'd beat Ciampa for the title before Ciampa's injury but we'll never know.
Actually Dream beat him pretty clean without any stupidity but that wasn't at TakeOver. Black just flat out beat his ass and that was on TakeOver (granted Black in kayfabe is probably the strongest mofo to come through NXT). Almas also did but it wasn't clean but Johnny just didn't have any mental fuck ups.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Johnny being a huge dumbass isn't really helping him with fans, which is a problem I really don't think NXT should be having. I mean, he tends to win them over once the match gets going, but the boos during the start of main events are getting noticeably louder....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They're on shaky ground trying too hard to stick it to AEW when trips has almost everything going for him to destroy them. NXT's presentation is phenomenal, the way Mauro is allowed to say what the crowd is chanting, he's allowed to call moves their infamous names(canadian destroyer), it just comes off organic. But we have a dry worm fighting against a toddler for the world championship, it's just inexcusable. Walter should throw his title down and destroy the entire UE and make them run to the main roster.They have a boatload of talent for him to fued with and he's more established than anyone on NXT or WWE, just a tier under Omega, Okada, and Naito.




WALTER part is all good but the guy has a contract stating he doesn't have to travel.  He'll only be in the US for Rumble/Mania.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly I'm more hyped about All Out since Moxley's wrestling game has been stepped up and with Kenny I think Mox might get his second 5 star match



And Rollins hasn't even got his first one yet...Moxley is trully taking the food off his table  (how many matches of Rollins have even reached 4* this summer? nearly all important ones of Moxley in the G1 have, and 4* is still pretty damn good).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Johnny being a huge dumbass isn't really helping him with fans, which is a problem I really don't think NXT should be having. I mean, he tends to win them over once the match gets going, but the boos during the start of main events are getting noticeably louder....


I'm nervous that Vince in the call up will make him pick up a tv that's connected and shock himself to lose to bray


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> And Rollins hasn't even got his first one yet...Moxley is trully taking the food off his table  (how many matches of Rollins have even reached 4* this summer? nearly all important ones of Moxley in the G1 have, and 4* is still pretty damn good).



Man though Rollins really fucked himself over on Twitter. I get backing your company but he sounded like a glad handed yes man


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm nervous that Vince in the call up will make him pick up a tv that's connected and shock himself to lose to bray



*'Gano does the spot where he gets struck in the face, ragdolls against the ropes and throws a lariat*

Cole: He calls that the wacky hook!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER part is all good but the guy has a contract stating he doesn't have to travel.  He'll only be in the US for Rumble/Mania.


I think I've heard that somewhere before it must have slipped my mind.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm nervous that Vince in the call up will make him pick up a tv that's connected and shock himself to lose to bray


Yea but NXT's roster has become bloated as it is, they need to make room for real stars like Riddle and Dream. Johnny reached his full potential, he can go collect a check for backstage segments or 205.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man though Rollins really fucked himself over on Twitter. I get backing your company but he sounded like a glad handed yes man



Seth's antics honestly wouldn't be so bad if he didn't come off as such a vagina. I've seen San Franciscans less passive aggressive.

Reigjs said some stupid shit regarding Mox too, but his words seemed to come from blissful ignorance rather than the bitter spattings of a divorced wife. Idiot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Seth's antics honestly wouldn't be so bad if he didn't come off as such a vagina. I've seen San Franciscans less passive aggressive.
> 
> Reigjs said some stupid shit regarding Mox too, but his words seemed to come from blissful ignorance rather than the bitter spattings of a divorced wife. Idiot.


I actually believed they were homies. It kinda sucks they'd do this


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Seth is a mark for himself. His championship run destroyed ROH and WWE attempted to make him the face of the company because they thought both the IWC and the casuals would accept him. Truth of the matter is the IWC has never liked him but we seen him on WWE as the best of a handful of shitty options, it's like that southpark episode where they chose between a douche and a turd sandwich, we chose the douche.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Seth is a mark for himself. His championship run destroyed ROH and WWE attempted to make him the face of the company because they thought both the IWC and the casuals would accept him. Truth of the matter is the IWC has never liked him but we seen him on WWE as the best of a handful of shitty options, it's like that southpark episode where they chose between a douche and a turd sandwich, we chose the douche.


Ouch lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh shit G1 A Block Final is on AXTV


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Seth is a mark for himself. His championship run destroyed ROH and WWE attempted to make him the face of the company because they thought both the IWC and the casuals would accept him. Truth of the matter is the IWC has never liked him but we seen him on WWE as the best of a handful of shitty options, it's like that southpark episode where they chose between a douche and a turd sandwich, we chose the douche.



Huh.
Would you mind elaborating more on this? I dunno a lot about Tyler Black other than him once having a shitty moshpit gimmick. I just always assumed that he, like many indie darlings, was well liked or at least respected by the fanbase.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

There’s no upside to a Seth Rollins win tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

Brock should destroy Seth like he destroyed John Cena that one time.  And Seth should turn heel on the fans after the match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh.
> Would you mind elaborating more on this? I dunno a lot about Tyler Black other than him once having a shitty moshpit gimmick. I just always assumed that he, like many indie darlings, was well liked or at least respected by the fanbase.


Oh hell no. Black was seen similar to how Roman was before the cancer announcement. He was immensely talented but just not ready to take the reigns(no pun intended) from guys like Nigel McGuinness, Punk, or Danielson. In fact, after the massive purge of talent in ROH when they lost most of their talent to WWE or Impact(TNA at the time), ROH was so desperate they put the strap on an aging Jerry Lynn. But I digress, Black was seen as a intercontinental champion at the time and ROH lost major steam so much so that they were never able to recover even with guys like Omega, Steen, and Generico on top.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

The great Seth Rollins matches have dried up too.  This guy couldn’t handle the pressure of being the guy in the company.

I have a new found appreciation for guys like Roman and John now.  They just quietly went about the business of being the top guys in the company.  They didn’t throw tantrums on social media.  They didn’t have to apologize to guys like Will Osprey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The great Seth Rollins matches have dried up too.  This guy couldn’t handle the pressure of being the guy in the company.
> 
> I have a new found appreciation for guys like Roman and John now.  They just quietly went about the business of being the top guys in the company.  They didn’t throw tantrums on social media.  They didn’t have to apologize to guys like Will Osprey.



Roman did throw tantrums at the fans though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

I don’t remember any of his back and forths being as publicized as the ones we have had from Rollins.

Rollins also made Becky less cool.  Congratulations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t remember any of his back and forths being as publicized as the ones we have had from Rollins.
> 
> Rollins also made Becky less cool.  Congratulations.


He got pissed at fans for booing him when he was the good guy. Happened during his injury back in 15 .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

I don’t know.  I think you are comparing apples to oranges.  I saw Roman getting death threats online.  Him being unhappy makes more sense to me.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 10, 2019)

Eh, you're both kiiiinda right?
Roman was kind of a crybaby at the peak of his forced meme push and would make snide remarks about the people booing him. He used children in the audience as a talking point to get people to stop and get parents/casuals on his side which... which is what level headed cool people do if history has show us anything, I can assure you.

That said, he wasn't cunting about on Twitter, and he certainly wasn't shittalking his fellow workers the way Rollins currently is.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Oh hell no. Black was seen similar to how Roman was before the cancer announcement. He was immensely talented but just not ready to take the reigns(no pun intended) from guys like Nigel McGuinness, Punk, or Danielson. In fact, after the massive purge of talent in ROH when they lost most of their talent to WWE or Impact(TNA at the time), ROH was so desperate they put the strap on an aging Jerry Lynn. But I digress, Black was seen as a intercontinental champion at the time and ROH lost major steam so much so that they were never able to recover even with guys like Omega, Steen, and Generico on top.



This is hilarious. Thanks for sharing. His bitterness makes a bit more sense now. He's probably suffering from wrestling ptsd or some shit. Fans leaving in droves, brighter horizons floating up, getting heat as the main guy of the brand... lotta parrallels.

Still, it ain't Mox's fault, so I dunno why he'd gotta come at the dude's head like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

I’m actually excited about WWE on Fox.  I view this as a real opportunity for them.  And they should take it really fucking seriously.  Like about a month before the show starts.  I want a press release to announce the new Smackdown commentary team.  And I want new faces.  I want to see moves in that vein.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Eh, you're both kiiiinda right?
> Roman was kind of a crybaby at the peak of his forced meme push and would make snide remarks about the people booing him. He used children in the audience as a talking point to get people to stop and get parents/casuals on his side which... which is what level headed cool people do if history has show us anything, I can assure you.
> 
> That said, he wasn't cunting about on Twitter, and he certainly wasn't shittalking his fellow workers the way Rollins currently is.
> ...


Dude Mox became the hottest wrestler after he left. 3.1 million views on his first tweet and then 3.5 million views on NJPW YouTube videos . Mox proved he was a draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2019)

Well while I'm waiting for a show that I guess the heads of Toonami will be apologizing later on for airing it to end, anyone watching Summer Slam tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2019)

Probably not.  I’m going to be at a hotel tomorrow and I haven’t paid for the Network.  Downloading the ap, paying for the network, watching the event on my phone... that all sounds unlikely to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well while I'm waiting for a show that I guess the heads of Toonami will be apologizing later on for airing it to end, anyone watching Summer Slam tomorrow.


I'll watch. Try to get rid of the sad when Moxley loses later


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

So I'm guessing Rollins will tried to be made the new Roman going on how he's going in injured against Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

It’s time to punt on Rollins.  This company is truly lost if they are going to try to force him down our throats.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well while I'm waiting for a show that I guess the heads of Toonami will be apologizing later on for airing it to end, anyone watching Summer Slam tomorrow.



Not all of it, but I'm hopping in. Got something to do at 8. I'm hoping Kofi/Orton and Becky/Nattie will take place before then. But honestly even if they don't, I can probably just go back later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm guessing Rollins will tried to be made the new Roman going on how he's going in injured against Brock.


He's screwed if that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's screwed if that happens.



He had already screwed himself with his comments on Moxley.  The guy is just adding more fuel to the fire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He had already screwed himself with his comments on Moxley.  The guy is just adding more fuel to the fire.


Yea but now if he gets the Roman treatment with his attitude we can see another Reign of Terror


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but now if he gets the Roman treatment with his attitude we can see another Reign of Terror



I'm guessing Vince is doing that on purpose to finally getting Roman cheered once the fans turn on New Roman and will want Roman Classic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing Vince is doing that on purpose to finally getting Roman cheered once the fans turn on New Roman and will want Roman Classic.


Oh god


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)

Here's something actually entertaining. YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND by Matt Hardy.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

That heel entitled gimmick is gold


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

@Jon Moxley have you seen hangman's appearance in house of glory? 
The kid is a goddamn star!  
His gimmick is shaping up to be awesome! Cowboy shit! Baby


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Why in the Godless flabby pussy tits is Botchberg still wrestling?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14 
these fucker didnt even revealed half of the roster yet, and cody confirms in the same thread they do have heavyweight guys. ( jr and a Mexican journalist already confirmed it).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> these fucker didnt even revealed half of the roster yet, and cody confirms in the same thread they do have heavyweight guys. ( jr and a Mexican journalist already confirmed it).



People are impatient nowadays. They want quick results 



Anyways here to watch for Nattie winning the belt to piss off everyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why in the Godless flabby pussy tits is Botchberg still wrestling?


Cause he wants to make it up for being a dumbfuck at the Saudi show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley have you seen hangman's appearance in house of glory?
> The kid is a goddamn star!
> His gimmick is shaping up to be awesome! Cowboy shit! Baby



I like Hangman but been seeing on twitter that people find him boring.

I don't think he is but I sorta get it


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I like Hangman but been seeing on twitter that people find him boring.
> 
> I don't think he is but I sorta get it


people find him boring and then he cuts a promo and everyone was sucking his dick so hard after the road to episode, and after the house of glory show everyone do say he is great. internet fans are too fickle, 
Jericho will win tho, and mjf will haunt page for losing forever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> people find him boring and then he cuts a promo and everyone was sucking his dick so hard after the road to episode, and after the house of glory show everyone do say he is great. internet fans are too fickle,
> Jericho will win tho, and mjf will haunt page for losing forever



Not everyone. Even the casuals returning didn't find his gimmick or his promo skills special.

As I said, I like Page but he does need work. Not in ring but promos and just having charisma .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Also fuck Jay White.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 11, 2019)

My boy Murphy made Summerslam (pre-show)


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not everyone. Even the casuals returning didn't find his gimmick or his promo skills special.
> 
> As I said, I like Page but he does need work. Not in ring but promos and just having charisma .


personally I do find find his promo to be good, that one in the road to episode was great, same for the house of glory one. and his character does have a great potential  him and mjf are their future and right now they are great upper midcard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

pat pat said:


> personally I do find find his promo to be good, that one in the road to episode was great, same for the house of glory one. and his character does have a great potential  him and mjf are their future and right now they are great upper midcard



He does , but right now MJF and Page are kinda young to take over a starting company. 

Right now the AEW champ has to be Jericho, Moxley, Kenny .

Then soon as people are introduced to those two (Although MJF might be rising faster) then you place it on Page


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

dear god Summerslam has  such a boring ass set 


Looks like another PPV


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dear god Summerslam has  such a boring ass set
> 
> 
> Looks like another PPV


WWE doesn’t spend money on unique sets anymore.  Wrestlemania only!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE doesn’t spend money on unique sets anymore.  Wrestlemania only!


This is supposed to be one of the big four . So they need to stop being cheap and get unique sets.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Even Saudi Money isn’t enough to buy us pyro year round.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He does , but right now MJF and Page are kinda young to take over a starting company.
> 
> Right now the AEW champ has to be Jericho, Moxley, Kenny .
> 
> Then soon as people are introduced to those two (Although MJF might be rising faster) then you place it on Page


here I think the reason people are this harsh with hangman is because they think he is being presented as the face of the company and they can't be more wrong. I don't wan to see him him winning nor should he nor will he I think too , that's why they have been working that leg injury. to explain hiss loss
the one who has been referred to as the face of the company , the ace is omega, and he is. y2j can't take the role since he is heel and moxley is a rebel  
I check at all their promotional stuffs for their upcoming tv shows, and it's quite easy to see who are the big dogs lol, jericho, moxley ,omega, cody and the bucks for the tag team  I can see hangman and mjf being the top tier in around two years. the Current aew main event scene can carry the company for at least the following two years. they shouldn't rush it, jay white and roman reigns taught the lesson the very hard way to everyone. 

you set hangman vs mjf as an upper midcard rivalry and you let them shape themselves and evolve. their main event scene is more than fine, omega and moxley alone are enough to carry it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

I would actually release the Iconics.  They are hopeless in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Booker T just said that Brock doesn't get lazy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol I haven't had wifi for the past several hours. Should be able to watch with you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

The biggest event of the summer and yet you treated like trash.

GTFO Vince . The biggest event of the summer is G1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The biggest event of the summer and yet you treated like trash.
> 
> GTFO Vince . The biggest event of the summer is G1


It features better wrestlers.  Sure. But I suspect that Summerslam eyeballs will dwarf any one night that the G1 puts up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Becky's title reign is so damn reminiscent of Moxley's


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Been a while since I watched WWE, so who's the face here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It features better wrestlers.  Sure. But I suspect that Summerslam eyeballs will dwarf any one night that the G1 puts up.


Yeah they even had the G1 A Block Finale on tv  going up against Takeover last night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Why is the champ out first?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Been a while since I watched WWE, so who's the face here?


Becky is tweener and Natty is face.


Although Vince wants Becky as heel still


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Becky vs Natty = Dean vs Dolph


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

They're STILL doing the CGI entrances. lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nobody gives a shit about country representation Vince. Stop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Renee and Vince look dumb as fuck for assuming Canada would only cheer for Natty


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dear god Summerslam has  such a boring ass set
> 
> 
> Looks like another PPV



No Saudi money to pay for good stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

No ropebreak in a submission match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Since when did they shoehorn "I quit" rules into submission matches?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Since when did they shoehorn "I quit" rules into submission matches?


Since today


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No ropebreak in a submission match.



There never has been.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Since when did they shoehorn "I quit" rules into submission matches?



Since when Vince started trying to push 3 different types of Matches (No Holds barred, No DQ, Street Fight.) as the same thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Let's Go Becky / Nattie sucks


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Also I hate this *hold my leg when out of a sharpshooter.* reaction when the Sharpshooter is a crab and the pressure is on the lower back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There never has been.



You sure? I'm a little rusty on my wrasslin, but I remember the Benoit/Angle/Jericho matches had rope breaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Becky no selling her 'injury' and applying the sharpshooter .

Great she's learning from seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Did Becky get taller? Or am I just scaling her from Seth's dick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

holi fucc.. Trish Got the implants again.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> holi fucc.. Trish Got the implants again.



Well she is in competition with Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Trish gonna job to Charlotte. 

Shame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

A tit is either gonna slip out or be punctured tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

wut i miss?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

whelp here comes the squash match .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> wut i miss?


boring pre show and Becky beating Nattie .


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Trish gonna job to Charlotte.
> 
> Shame.



TBH it's the best way to end.

A draw basically makes it a waste of time (I mean it is)

If Trish wins it basically burries the entire  roster of today.  When in ring wise this generation knocks the spots of Trish's.  The only others of the time that wasn't there for just the boobs was Lita and Mickie James

Also I don't think Goldberg has ever been this early in the show since he was killing jobbers in his first Nitro episodes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Since when did Ziggler become a spokesperson for this thread?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> boring pre show and Becky beating Nattie .



FUCK! That was one of the matches I was looking forward to. 

How was it, btw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> wut i miss?



I'm back bitch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

Surprised they having thus match next.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> FUCK! That was one of the matches I was looking forward to.
> 
> How was it, btw?


People on Twitter seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Ziggler still dresses like a first world homeless man. SMH.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

All these people thinking they're cool because they know The Rock's accountaint


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ziggler still dresses like a first world homeless man. SMH.



At least he's not a cheerleader anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Someone please pad Goldberg's lockers so he doesn't concuss himself again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least he's not a cheerleader anymore.



He's not?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> All these people thinking they're cool because they know The Rock's accountaint


I want Tyrese vs the Rock at the next Wrestlemania.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm back bitch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH it's the best way to end.
> 
> A draw basically makes it a waste of time (I mean it is)
> 
> ...


I know but still. Charlotte who's already won the title a shit ton of times, got shoe horned in the main event, and now gets Trish pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Goldberg chants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> FUCK! That was one of the matches I was looking forward to.
> 
> How was it, btw?


Meh it was ok. Not great but not bad.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

>Dolph getting offense in.
Holy shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know but still. Charlotte who's already won the title a shit ton of times, got shoe horned in the main event, and now gets Trish pisses me off to no end.



I agree. It's one of the many matches that could have been taken off the card and nothing lost (Just like Ziggler v Goldberg.)

You know I just realised Roman doesn't have a match tonight yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Dolph getting offense in.
> Holy shit.



Goldberg was supposed to dodge but his WWE 2K16-tier reaction times couldn't keep up.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice Goldberg, you've redeemed yourself.
Next match....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Ziggler:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Dolph wanted to commit suicide


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Suicide by Goldberg

Or

Ziggler is just trying to gas out Goldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

bruh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Let's go Goldy, earn that paycheck.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

"Fuck Dolph Ziggler"
-WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

RIP Ziggles


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

So I'm 5 minutes into the show and already I'm regretting it.
But I'm no quitter, so let's sit through the rest of this.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2019)

Goldberg shouted "I'm Back!" hmmm

That was a fun 5 minutes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> So I'm 5 minutes into the show and already I'm regretting it.
> But I'm no quitter, so let's sit through the rest of this.


I thought the Goldberg part was kinda fun though.


Still pointless but fun.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

MotN next.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> MotN next.


but Brock vs Seth though


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I thought the Goldberg part was kinda fun though.
> 
> 
> Still pointless but fun.



It was kinda funny. But it also kinda reminded me of the things that I... fucking... hate about this brand.
Eh, good for Goldberg tho I guess. He doesn't want his last impression on the fans to be his showing at WWE Blood Money, so he's gonna do a couple squashes leading up to a WM match with... someone. I get it.

But fuck, I'm not here for that, and I'm one of the 7 people on earth that still likes Ziggler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It was kinda funny. But it also kinda reminded me of the things that I... fucking... hate about this brand.
> Eh, good for Goldberg tho I guess. He doesn't want his last impression on the fans to be his showing at WWE Blood Money, so he's gonna do a couple squashes leading up to a WM match with... someone. I get it.
> 
> But fuck, I'm not here for that, and I'm one of the 7 people on earth that still likes Ziggler.



Ziggler to AEW then?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

WTF Truth and Carmella.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

ugh. My stream just died.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricochet dressed like Nightwing lmao


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ziggler to AEW then?



I kinda doubt it.
As much as he complains and gets shit on, Ziggs strikes me as one of the lifers there, like Tyler Breeze, Zack Ryder and Heath. I'd love to be proven wrong, but eh....

---------

Anyway, Taima.TV got fucked by WWE's copyright ninjas. 
Watching on watchwrestling now.

EDIT*
nvm, they back


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

AEW is going to flop big time if Ambrose, Jericho, Neville, Ziggler, and Golddust are all immediately made into top guys in the federation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW is going to flop big time if Ambrose, Jericho, Neville, Ziggler, and Golddust are all immediately made into top guys in the federation.



I didn't say he'd be top guy. I'd say he'd get to rebuild his rep in a new company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

We back


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricochet's attire is ugly as fuck tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Ricochet with that sweet spot 


but  his outfit is distracting


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2019)

AEW should go after Ryback and Bad News Barrett


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Good ass spot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Taima down again.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Is Ricochet meant to be Knock off Nightwing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Taima down again.


I'm watching at wrestling .in and the copyrights are coming in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

ffs Vince, leave the streams alone. I aint giving you a fucking cent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

No thanks Vince. Your product isn't good enough to pay money for . 


I guess I might skip out SS if this keeps happening


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Taima.TV vs. WWE anti-piracy force true MotN so far.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah, I kinda got better stuff to do than chase a stream. On watch wrestling but if this one goes down too, I'll just run errands I was postponing to tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Imagine being arrogant enough to think people want to give you money for this.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol Vince so anti stream he caused people to lose Internet access while using the network


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

watchingit on stream2watch but I'm sure it's coming soon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lol Vince so anti stream he caused people to lose Internet access while using the network



In Batista voice: You were supposed to be my friend!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol my wifi went down after seeing ricchochet scream.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol my wifi went sheen after seeing ricchochet scream


Not your wifi , apparently WWE network made people lose internet


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lol Vince so anti stream he caused people to lose Internet access while using the network



Yeah, I've heard new Network is shit, because they basically had to build the whole fuckin' thing from scratch.
Not entirely WWE's fault, but still pretty funny all things considered.

----------

Oh shit, US match is over. Alright match I guess. Streaming problems took away from it, but even what I saw just seemed like a buncha spots. Cool spots, but... eh....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

>peeps losing network access
>AJ theme: "they dun wan none"


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

...this script....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh my Godddoo-sama, WWE finally spiced up their jabronis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

commercials for a PPV .


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Still not sure about Graves giving Bailey some praise.

It's as bad as Cole suddenly hating Miz when Miz was heel.

At least Heenan was consistent with hating on Hogan face or heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Fuck Bayley's gimmick still


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Ember moon got a better reaction than Bayley


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least Heenan was consistent with hating on Hogan face or heel.



Also Lawler hating Bret regardless of the storyline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ember moon got a better reaction than Bayley



She's literally better in every way.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

...So who's the face in this feud?

The stuff I've heard about the feud makes Bayley sound like a bitch, but Ember's working heel right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> She's literally better in every way.


You're preaching to the choir man . Just find it funny cause I thought it would be all Bayley chants


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also Lawler hating Bret regardless of the storyline.



Nah Lawler became a Bret fan when Bret went anti USA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...So who's the face in this feud?
> 
> The stuff I've heard about the feud makes Bayley sound like a bitch, but Ember's working heel right now.


Honestly don't think too much about the heel/face thing in E right now. It's all muddy .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still not sure about Graves giving Bailey some praise.
> 
> It's as bad as Cole suddenly hating Miz when Miz was heel.
> 
> At least Heenan was consistent with hating on Hogan face or heel.



I don't mind that kinda thing, most of the time. With exception, faces like faces and heels like heels because faces are idealists and heels are realists/dickheads. If someone changes their way of thinking, of course the people that disliked them before will probably look at them more favorably because they're thinking "finally, they get it"

It's kinda dumb here tho, because I don't _think_ Bayley's a heel atm.



Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly don't think too much about the heel/face thing in E right now. It's all muddy .



Fuckin' Cody....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't mind that kinda thing, most of the time. With exception, faces like faces and heels like heels because faces are idealists and heels are realists/dickheads. If someone changes their way of thinking, of course the people that disliked them before will probably look at them more favorably because they're thinking "finally, they get it"
> 
> It's kinda dumb here tho, because I don't _think_ Bayley's a heel atm.
> 
> ...


Hey don't talk to MJF's best friend like that, he'll kick your ass


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm kinda enjoying this match more than the last one.
Dunno why. Seems more visceral. They're hitting each other pretty damn hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

A bit slow but honestly I like Ember and Bayley's chemistry.

Sucks that they had no build up whatsoever.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

...oh.
It's over.

Huh.

Just as well I guess. Fans weren't feelin' it. I was getting into it tho, so it felt like an anti-climactic ending.
Best match I've seen so far tho, so there's that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

So officially Sasha Banks is out for the rest of her two years in WWE left. 


I thought tonight she'd come back


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So officially Sasha Banks is out for the rest of her two years in WWE left.
> 
> 
> I thought tonight she'd come back



...wait seriously?
They're just gonna let her run it out? No freeze?
That's oddly... reasonable of them. 

I wonder if they've been trying to negotiate with her and she just isn't budging. They could probably seek legal action, but they're deathly afraid of being seen as the bad guy despite being cunts, so I guess this was their only option?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Imagine these CGI entrances for someone like Val Venis.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

There are people chanting Shane O'Mac  wtf.

Rukia that better not be one of your users.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Oh right. Toronto.
I was gonna ask why the crowd seems so lit for KO while they've been asleep since I got here, but that would've been a stupid question.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...wait seriously?
> They're just gonna let her run it out? No freeze?
> That's oddly... reasonable of them.
> 
> I wonder if they've been trying to negotiate with her and she just isn't budging. They could probably seek legal action, but they're deathly afraid of being seen as the bad guy despite being cunts, so I guess this was their only option?



Oh they're gonna freeze it's just that people thought she'd be back by now. Even I thought tonight was the night, and maybe she's back for Charlotte but .......



I think it went from Sasha being upset over belts, to seeing how Moxley flourished  in Double or Nothing and NJPW that she saw there's more than WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh they're gonna freeze it's just that people thought she'd be back by now. Even I thought tonight was the night, and maybe she's back for Charlotte but .......
> 
> 
> 
> I think it went from Sasha being upset over belts, to seeing how Moxley flourished  in Double or Nothing and NJPW that she saw there's more than WWE.



Oh okay. I read the word "officially" wrong.
Eh. More power to her. If she doesn't give a darn about the money and has enough resolve, then she can keep doing what she's doing. I dunno what her endgame is, but fuck them, so whatever.

In other news, I was hoping for a trainwreck match, but it's a gimmick instead. Gonna go get something to eat while this is going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh okay. I read the word "officially" wrong.
> Eh. More power to her. If she doesn't give a darn about the money and has enough resolve, then she can keep doing what she's doing. I dunno what her endgame is, but fuck them, so whatever.
> 
> In other news, I was hoping for a trainwreck match, but it's a gimmick instead. Gonna go get something to eat while this is going on.



Sorry shouldn't have used officially it can send a different message but I seriously think she isn't playing anymore.  

also yeah this show sucks ass. Even an average  NXT Takeover   is better than SS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm only staying up for Trish's implants.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Why are they still trying to make Roman sympathetic? Are people still booing him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are they still trying to make Roman sympathetic? Are people still booing him?


 No they stopped. People now hate Seth more


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not your wifi , apparently WWE network made people lose internet



Oh crap. Damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Did they remix Trish's theme?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)

So kids.
Is SummerScam good shit or what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> So kids.
> Is SummerScam good shit or what?



Hasn't been garbage but yet it's also been boring.


People just waiting for Seth to get his ass kicked and Trish's boobies


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are they still trying to make Roman sympathetic? Are people still booing him?



From what I hear people nothing him now.
It's hard to boo a cancer survivor... but he's still kinda boring. So now people don't care.
Dunno how true that is, but it wouldn't shock me. Especially with how stupid this current storyline with him is.

Speaking of poor crowd reactions... yeesh this match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People just waiting for Seth to get his ass kicked and Trish's boobies



That's the only 3 things I want to see.
I'm playing RE4 in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> That's the only 3 things I want to see.
> I'm playing RE4 in the meantime.


Nice. Yeah you're doing a good job waiting for those.

Plus Vince going to war on the streams that are stealing from the network


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2019)

Why is Bayley a champion?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Commentators saved the FUCK outta that spot


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

>Quiet whole match
>Boos the fact that the match isn't over yet
>"This is awesome!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Quiet whole match
> >Boos the fact that the match isn't over yet
> >"This is awesome!"




I mean Toronto hasn't been the same since Roadblock 16 when they thought something big would happen in their place


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

I am not read to see Randy vs. Kofi in fucking 2019


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

@Gibbs post some Trish in honor of her retirement


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

What a bittersweet, but ultimately satisfying retirement sendoff.

...hm?
...wuzzat?

She retired years ago?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Bret?!

THEY FORGAVE HIM!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Bret?!
> 
> THEY FORGAVE HIM!


More like they don't want him freelancing to AEW again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> What a bittersweet, but ultimately satisfying retirement sendoff.
> 
> ...hm?
> ...wuzzat?
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

as long as Randy never uses Burn in My light again, he can fuck off.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I am not read to see Randy vs. Kofi in fucking 2019



I dunno, I kinda like that it's happening. It's one of those feuds that practically falls into your lap.
People have been kinda bitter at Orton for the "STUPID" thing for years now. Heck I know I have. Kofi's champion, Orton is still around, you can muck the footage and story slightly to fall in line with kayfabe, and smart fans get a lil realism. It's neat.

...Now the build happening 3 fucking weeks before a big pay per view? And only because they literally ran out of opponents for Kofi? Yeah. That's a little idiotic.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

"KOFI'S STUPID!"
"RANDY SUCKS!"

Over under on Vince/Trips ever holding a big show in Toronto again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno, I kinda like that it's happening. It's one of those feuds that practically falls into your lap.
> People have been kinda bitter at Orton for the "STUPID" thing for years now. Heck I know I have. Kofi's champion, Orton is still around, you can muck the footage and story slightly to fall in line with kayfabe, and smart fans get a lil realism. It's neat.
> 
> ...Now the build happening 3 fucking weeks before a big pay per view? And only because they literally ran out of opponents for Kofi? Yeah. That's a little idiotic.



Just don't think those two can pull off a decent match. Maybe if it was a gimmick match or something, maybe it would've come out decent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Gibbs post some Trish in honor of her retirement


I'm hurt. You should have asked me first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm hurt. You should have asked me first.



My bad , it's just you're not here often so we relied on Gibbs for it


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Just don't think those two can pull off a decent match. Maybe if it was a gimmick match or something, maybe it would've come out decent.



Ya true, they aren't exactly putting on a clinic right now. Crowd bored as fuck now that they're done entertaining themselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

boring orton boring us again. What's new


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2019)

"Kofi wants to be in the same conversation as Orton." lol.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Remember when Orton used to slam the fuck out of the mat, but then cut that shit out when he dislocated his shoulder?

I think about that a lot whenever he's doing his setup.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

????????????????????????????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Remember when Orton used to slam the fuck out of the mat, but then cut that shit out when he dislocated his shoulder?
> 
> I think about that a lot whenever he's doing his setup.


I no longer think of logic when it comes to randy.

<hates his best entrance
< likes his boring one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Ugh this feud is gonna go on longer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm done watching SS. It's been  utterly boring


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm done watching SS. It's been  utterly boring



But Seth is about to die.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ugh this feud is gonna go on longer



>Using a big 4 PPV to start a feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Kofi's reign suffers from the same shit that plagued Bryan's reign, and that there's no hot talent for him to have good to great matches with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2019)

New Day should betray Kofi and be done with this shit


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Using a big 4 PPV to start a feud.



That's basically been Mania since Attitude Era unfortunately.

Also if Wyatt is being the fiend why isn't Finn being the Demon?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Balor almost definitely a virgin. Change my mind.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kofi's reign suffers from the same shit that plagued Bryan's reign, and that there's no hot talent for him to have good to great matches with.




Also they just flatout know bull shit about building a face.
It's like, once the chase is over they either get bored or run out of compelling ideas.

Happened to Bryan, AJ, Bayley, Dean, Roman (ironically), the list goes on.
It's like... they were allowed to go on autopilot with Cena for so long, that now that he's gone, they have no clue what to do anymore.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's basically been Mania since Attitude Era unfortunately.
> 
> Also if Wyatt is being the fiend why isn't Finn being the Demon?


So he could job to Bray then take a break.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So he could job to Bray then take a break.



True but at the same time it would have meant more if the Demon loses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

new bray remix is hot


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

>Evanescense version of Broken Out in Love

...dunno how I feel about it. 

EDIT*
>2 Minute loop
Oh, okay then, I hate it. Thanks for the clarification CFO$.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

LMAO, and Kane thought his og mask was uncomfortable to wrestle in. This shit gonna be a nightmare for Bray.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Evanescense version of Broken Out in Love
> 
> ...dunno how I feel about it.
> 
> ...



Did you expect anything else.  CFO$ only know how to do 1 or 2 verses and put on repeat.

Also they allowed basically neck snap as a move in this WWE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

If only Balor had a horseshit supernatural form of his own to combat this horseshit supernatural form.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Imagery of this new character is dope tho.

I mean, I prefer creepy hillbilly, but for what it is, they did a good job.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2019)

What’s the point of having Fat Wyatt wear a mask in his matches when we know how he looks like in the first place?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Did you expect anything else.  CFO$ only know how to do 1 or 2 verses and put on repeat.
> 
> Also they allowed basically neck snap as a move in this WWE?



I'd be down for a Bray Wyatt who's gimmick is that he actually murders people via destroyed spinal cord.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If only Balor had a horseshit supernatural form of his own to combat this horseshit supernatural form.



Sounds fake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Imagery of this new character is dope tho.
> 
> I mean, I prefer creepy hillbilly, but for what it is, they did a good job.



He'll job to Roman or Seth by November.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2019)

The Fiend vs. The Demon gonna be lit


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He'll job to Roman or Seth by November.



Nah when Fin comes back he'll be full demon and Vince will have Demon Fin squash the fiend


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

I agree with the crowd. I'm being a shitbird, but damn, teenage me would've LOVED that shit. It *was* pretty awesome

I hope they actually do something with this new development. I can't take another scary character being neutered by a shoddy win/loss record.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He'll *job* to Roman or Seth by November.





Nemesis said:


> Nah when Fin comes back he'll be full demon and Vince will have Demon Fin *squash* the fiend


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

If Vince is even half serious about this Bray thing then he'd have Bray retire Taker for good.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Brock: "Park it! Shut it off!"

Medical: "Uh, no. I have a truck. I will hit you. Move, there's a patient in the back."



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Vince is even half serious about this Bray thing then he'd have Bray retire Taker for good.



Again


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Seth is going to have sold out to Vince or Paul to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Torturer: Would you rather eat shit or snort piss?

This match in a nutshell.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth is going to have sold out to Vince or Paul to win.



Again.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Seth in all black.  Having to go shield to win.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth in all black.  Having to go shield to win.



Reigns and Kurt jumpin' in for the assist.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Reigns and Kurt jumpin' in for the assist.



*Looks at Bury*

There's always a plan B


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Seriously, do finishers do 10x more damage against Bork?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Seriously, do finishers do 10x more damage against Bork?


Brock's beast perks have a detrimental debuff vs. finishers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But Seth is about to die.


Mostly cause I watched G1 this morning and now worn out by SS.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Balor is stupid.  No demon makeup and he didn’t call his buddies for help.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Brock channeling is inner Braun.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Half dead Seth going toe to toe with healthy Bork...

Okay, I don't like the guy but... this makes no sense. I thought Seth had a plan? But no, he's just beating him up kinda. I remember watching a video about Dragonball where the author complained how the 2nd fight with Taopaipai showed no visual improvement beyond doing the same fight again, but this time having climbed a pole.

Fuck, Seth hasn't even had a proverbial pole to speak of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

So didn't Kofi and Orton only have 1/10 of the time out of the ring to get counted out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So didn't Kofi and Orton only have 1/10 of the time out of the ring to get counted out.



Referee's discretion.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 11, 2019)

Nah that's bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

Reminder why I don't watch this shit anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Sorry but Vince you basically just said Seth with broken ribs is basically more powerful than basically your entire roster combined when they're healthy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

>Gets murdered for weeks
>Can not so much as touch Brock whenever he challenges him
>Just wins the match
Fine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Guess Brown nosing Vince pays off


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sorry but Vince you basically just said Seth with broken ribs is basically more powerful than basically your entire roster combined when they're healthy.



Seth's Twitter antics finally paying off, I'm so proud of him.

EDIT*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 11, 2019)

Just bring back Corbin and have them feud till Mania. What's the fucking point. Another Seth title reign good fucking job.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2019)

welp. goodnight y'all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Wait, wut?
Shows over?

So what was the deal with Roman, then?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 11, 2019)

Lol and to think I bitched about Reigns's memetic push back then. At least they still tried to make it logical.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> welp. goodnight y'all.


Coming back for All out or you're done with wrasslin?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

WWE FUCKED UP!  What the hell were they thinking???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Guys join me on the AEW hype train to All out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

THE CHAMPIONS SUCK!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

No, seriously, what the fuck?!
Who tried to kill Roman?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> No, seriously, what the fuck?!
> Who tried to kill Roman?!?


It was Seth obviously


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Bray better win the Universal title on Raw!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

You know what.  I want none of you all to complain about Roman's next push.  None of them has basically said "This guy injured is better than you all healthy.".

I mean if they had done this match at Mania when Seth was healthy, then his mania match here then yeah that would have been better.  Since him breaking every rule behind the refs back would have made more sense here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was Seth obviously


The architect is just a dumb brute that uses a steel chair as a trump card.

These attacks are out of the Kevin Owens playbook.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know what.  I want none of you all to complain about Roman's next push.  None of them has basically said "This guy injured is better than you all healthy.".
> 
> I mean if they had done this match at Mania when Seth was healthy, then his mania match here then yeah that would have been better.  Since him breaking every rule behind the refs back would have made more sense here.


Even Roman never got a bullshit win like this over Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

How the fuck does it make ANY SENSE that a broken destroyed beat up Rollins who took all those beat down and who couldn't even walk last week was able to fucking beat Lesnar?!!!!!!? What kind of superman shit is this?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2019)

Not gonna lie... both of these nights were kind of a waste of my time.
Takeover caught me off gaurd to be fair, but I should've known better with tonight's show, fuck. Luckily I'm off tomorrow, so at least I can get my errands done then. I can't keep doing this shit to myself these days.

Fiend debut was cool tho. Man, I'm surprised that severed head lantern got a pass. I wonder how long it'll last before someone calls USA and their sponsors tell them to knock it off.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

WWE made an indefensible decision this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know what.  I want none of you all to complain about Roman's next push.  None of them has basically said "This guy injured is better than you all healthy.".
> 
> I mean if they had done this match at Mania when Seth was healthy, then his mania match here then yeah that would have been better.  Since him breaking every rule behind the refs back would have made more sense here.


Don't worry I wont


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't worry I wont



Yes we know you'll be cheering Mox in AEW


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2019)

I do think wwe has made me look smart.  I was asking “where the hell is Bray Wyatt” six months ago!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2019)

So who was missing tonight in forms of matches

Roman
Miz
Braun
Drew
Joe
Bryan
Revival
Usos
Women's division outside the horse women + Natty and Ember Moon
Woods and Big E (the skit doesn't count)
Nakamura
Mysterio
Good Brothers.

So basically both tag teams and the IC title not held tonight on the supposed second biggest event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

It's ok you got close in your first G1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yes we know you'll be cheering Mox in AEW


Well also NJPW since he'll be allowed to do Wrestle Kingdom too 

But also getting into more other shows
 GOD , Briscoes, Colt , Tessa ,  and Ishii are my new faves


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2019)

Fat Wyatt using mandible claw because he can no longer do sister abigail fearing that he injures himself or his opponent when he drops his own 2ton weight on the mat

Seth winning clean over Brock after all the jobbing and shit he’s been through is the laziest writing of any Vince program this year. Its like Roman no selling cardio, multiple finishers and cancer in one match


----------



## pat pat (Aug 11, 2019)

I am dropping this fucking shit. Even as an occasional viewer this Is straight up insulting. 
I am not taking that shit anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 11, 2019)

That was probably the greatest debut for a character ever, i personally enjoyed it more than Kane ripping off the cell door at bad blood. The mandible claw into a pin was perfection.

Brock carried Seth to an excellent match, not to say Seth is incapable but he wasn't the reason that match over performed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 12, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was probably the greatest debut for a character ever, i personally enjoyed it more than Kane ripping off the cell door at bad blood. The mandible claw into a pin was perfection.
> 
> Brock carried Seth to an excellent match, not to say Seth is incapable but he wasn't the reason that match over performed.



You’re sarcasm is almost perfect


----------



## pat pat (Aug 12, 2019)

@Jon Moxley shibata!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Wear the fucking makeup Finn!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 12, 2019)

How does anyone even beat seth now?
The dude beat Lesnar with broken ribs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Coming back for All out or you're done with wrasslin?



Not wrasslin. Just WWE. Especially live shit since my timezone is brutal and staying up late to watch literal garbage is not worth the hassle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't understand how someone put some of  these matches together and thought they were a good idea. They just basically reset the problem Seth has all over again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

-Ibushi wins the G1
-Moxley hits Juice with the title and puts him through a table on the post-match
-Minoru Suzuki pins Okada
-Kenta joins Bullet Club

-RETURN OF THE WRESTLER, THE LEGENDARY SHIBATA!!!

What a final, what a G1... 
Njpw is the gift that just keeps giving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> -Ibushi wins the G1
> -Moxley hits Juice with the title and puts him through a table on the post-match
> -Minoru Suzuki pins Okada
> -Kenta joins Bullet Club
> ...


No offense but if Kenta was the big get to save BC they're fucked.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No offense but if Kenta was the big get to save BC they're fucked.



Hey, if it brings us back Shibata, I'm all in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Hey, if it brings us back Shibata, I'm all in


I hope Shibata is ok because if his brain injury isn't ....oh boy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2019)

Wait, Shibata's back?
As in... BACK back??
Not just as a manager?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 12, 2019)

even if Shibata is fine, I don't think it's wise to let him wrestle. the brain isn't something to fuck with...


Jon Moxley said:


> No offense but if Kenta was the big get to save BC they're fucked.


bullet club is fcking dead dude....


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 12, 2019)

Kenta the real life Mr. Glass joins BC?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wait, Shibata's back?
> As in... BACK back??
> Not just as a manager?



He was laying the smackdown on KENTA before the rest of the BC ganged up on him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wait, Shibata's back?
> As in... BACK back??
> Not just as a manager?


Yep. He got sick of KENTA's shit and whooped his ass before Bullet Club saved him.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Shibata's dropkick to KENTA was 10/10


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 12, 2019)

Todays G1 is everything wrestling should to be.

The whole tournament was a revelation in the sense that it shows what wrestlers can be, if given the ball and be allowed to run with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Told you Ziggler should have just done laps around the ring before Goldberg gassed out.  You know like that gladiator scene in Monty Python life of Brian.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Todays G1 is everything wrestling should to be.
> 
> The whole tournament was a revelation in the sense that it shows what wrestlers can be, if given the ball and be allowed to run with it.


 

Jon to the BC at All Out just watch


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

The dumb thing about this is Paul has Kafabe actually acknowledge his backstage position though.  He can literally give Brock a rematch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The dumb thing about this is Paul has Kafabe actually acknowledge his backstage position though.  He can literally give Brock a rematch


Or just strip Seth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Had streaming issues so had to watch Summer Slam at a later time.  So Seth won last night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had streaming issues so had to watch Summer Slam at a later time.  So Seth won last night.



Vince went to war with illegal streams so thats why


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So how much was Brock paid to be pinned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Crowd cheering for AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So AJ vs Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Goody, another Almas vs Rey match tonight. 

And Kabuki Warriors vs Friendom as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Welp looks like Vince is taunting the internet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Sami isn't wrong though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 12, 2019)

AJ Vs Rollins should have been the Summerscam main event.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Sami.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp looks like Vince is taunting the internet.


Meanwhile the stock market taunts him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> AJ Vs Rollins should have been the Summerscam main event.


They already had a main event plus Seth is getting baby girl's push.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Sami mocking Joe was hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

King of the Ring returns..... ratings grab.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> King of the Ring returns..... ratings grab.


More like hey NJPW and AEW are doing tourneys? Let's do one ourselves even though we suck at long term planning


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So over 20 minutes of recap before a match starts.....ok.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Well that was quick. 

Joe still heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

No Joe, the crowd wants to love you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Man this just screams Joe doing it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Meh, New Day commercial with SKILLS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Renee as part of the heel commentary....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Corey badmouthing the Miz.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Renee as part of the heel commentary....


Well you already hate her so might as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So Ziggy doing a new skit for his conedy routine.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Joe: I don't forgive any of you

Crowd: YAY

Me: This is why no one takes WWE fans seriously.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Joe: I don't forgive any of you
> 
> Crowd: YAY
> 
> Me: This is why no one takes WWE fans seriously.


Dude he's hard to hate. His music is raw , his walk is badass and he's a great wrassler. Hard to hate someone like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Fuck sakes, whoring out a mobile game WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, whoring out a mobile game WWE.


Well everyone ia whoring out a mobile game nowadays. So don't blame E for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

@Shirker E shitting on your boy


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok commentary I'm done with you.  Cole loving the It kicks while Graves complaining how they were stolen.....  Few months back it was other way around x.x


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Zig Zag a shit now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Miz wins with the Figure 4.... huh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Damn did Ziggler piss off someone?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Ziggler.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker E shitting on your boy



Gonna have to be more specific, my dude.

EDIT*
Oh, nvm, it's Ziggs.
Eh, I'm use to it.

Maybe he shouldn't have made those 3 tweets 8 years ago, eh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Fucking Ziggler is the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna have to be more specific, my dude.


Besides commentary mocking him , he lost to Miz by figure 4 and then repeat of SS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

A face champion making heel threats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Ziggler is the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


Nooo please don't bury him like this Plad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> A face champion making heel threats.


Her mannerism legit is reminding me of Ambrose Jesus christ.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn did Ziggler piss off someone?



Reward for resigning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nooo please don't bury him like this Plad



Blame Vince, bet he thought that was good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Blame Vince, bet he thought that was good shit.


 

He probably did :


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He probably did :



You know this could have been all Dean's had he stayed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know this could have been all Dean's had he stayed.





You monster !!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Ricochet out without that gaudy suit from last night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Also Elias now has the power to create matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Botching at it's worst lol


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Different era, same old (good) shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Holy shit, that botch killed the crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More like hey NJPW and AEW are doing tourneys? Let's do one ourselves even though we suck at long term planning



A tournament with Vince in charge...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> A tournament with Vince in charge...


He's also in charge of NXT on October 2nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Can't wait till Vince and Dunn take over NXT when it goes to war with AEW to have WWE ruin the only good thing they have had in years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Botch pin too.  Elias shoulder was up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's also in charge of NXT on October 2nd





Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Can't wait till Vince and Dunn take over NXT when it goes to war with AEW to have WWE ruin the only good thing they have had in years



JD from NY on suicide watch when that happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Botch pin too.  Elias shoulder was up.


He hasn't wrestled in a while


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> JD from NY on suicide watch when that happens.


Look at NXT Takeover . definitely had Vince influence


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's also in charge of NXT on October 2nd



"YOU NEED TO BE STOPPED!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "YOU NEED TO BE STOPPED!"


Only man that can stop him is God and the damn jobber hasn't returned since taking the L.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

So, gotta be honest, I hope AJ, Gallows and Anderson go on a recruitment spree. 3 guys ain't enough if they wanna copy the BC, Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

The whole sacred mask thing.  Please someone have Andrade point out how Rey disrespects it by wearing the mask after losing it.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, gotta be honest, I hope AJ, Gallows and Anderson go on a recruitment spree. 3 guys ain't enough if they wanna copy the BC, Vince



Or just have Fin join them when he comes back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, gotta be honest, I hope AJ, Gallows and Anderson go on a recruitment spree. 3 guys ain't enough if they wanna copy the BC, Vince



So they should recruit Funaki huh?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Or just have Fin join them when he comes back.


2 Alpha dogs in a pack? well, if it gives us Prince Devitt back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The whole sacred mask thing.  Please someone have Andrade point out how Rey disrespects it by wearing the mask after losing it.



Never happened.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Rey needs to job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Damn Almas saved that botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Good job. End thia feud


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Hmm, so Almas with two straight pins.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Damn 2-0 end the feud and consider it a torch passing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Here comes Roman Seth's jerking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Lol the audio


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So Rollins needing  Austins rub now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Didn't Austin do a podcast with AEW's president not too long ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Austin do a podcast with AEW's president not too long ago.


He's also said he wants the Moxley interview


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's also said he wants the Moxley interview



So I'm guessing Vince is paying out the ass to keep Austin with the WWE then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I'm guessing Vince is paying out the ass to keep Austin with the WWE then.


 Otherwise Mox might take food off Austin's table


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Otherwise Mox might take food off Austin's table



Can someone please explain that to me  why Rollins made that comment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain that to me  why Rollins made that comment.


It was after the Ishii vs Mox match when he made this statement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Cedric still getting no reaction. Shame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice counter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

What's with the botches tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok Drew vs Cedric was boss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Damn, both guys purring in work tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Drew destroyed Cedric.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok Drew vs Cedric was boss


That even got my attention.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Glad those not on SS are getting time tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Welp Go Away Jose out for a pay check.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 12, 2019)

@Jon Moxley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

What the hell was that WWE?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @Jon Moxley


Yes?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Well Laborious wins so ...... so...... jobber over jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Laborious wins so ...... so...... jobber over jobber.


Everyone getting a check


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

So now rematches for Croco Lesners.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Oh another jobber team out to face the Revival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

So tag teams can win single belts huh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

7/11 still going on..... why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Eiias with the Thank you for Jobbing belt, may his reign last long.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> 7/11 still going on..... why?


Because it gives everyone a check


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Because it gives everyone a check



Might as well, WWE paid out the butt to have most of them resign so time to earn their pay........ yeah.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Bechy has a shit list and is marking the female roster off.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Sasha is back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Graves going in hard.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Full heel turn.  Corey was right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Blue hair looks bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Goes heel and cheers.  Thank you Sasha... what?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Still don't get the Nattie hate.  She's objectively one of the most talented females on the roster.  Hasn't gone at the fans. Also isn't pushed into the limelight like Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Bechy getting a beat down.  Bring Bayley in and have her turn heel as well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

I guess the Becky reign is over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes join the Raid.... of silence. 

Nvm, there is some crowd reaction...some.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2019)

Now I understand why there were so many botches tonight, to commemorate Sasha's return.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now I understand why there were so many botches tonight, to commemorate Sasha's return.



It's like that simpson's episode where Bart was a grade black hole.  Those closest to him were affected and got worse grades.  Closer to Sasha the more Botching they do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Might as well, WWE paid out the butt to have most of them resign so time to earn their pay........ yeah.


WWE roster: Thanks Mox


Mox : Yo. *leaves towards sunset*


Vince:YOU'LL BE BACK PAL!! *throws paper at his direction*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Man Vince really hates Japanese wrestlers


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man Vince really hates Japanese wrestlers


What happened?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened?


Kabuki Warriors jobbed again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

Oh they were unlucky when this match was announced.  They were never going to win, not after the title change last week.  Was it a quick match?  Or did they have a good showing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh they were unlucky when this match was announced.  They were never going to win, not after the title change last week.  Was it a quick match?  Or did they have a good showing?


 
No it was a standard match.  Honestly though I really hope Asian wrestlers stop going to E. They get treated like shit there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Why is Braun helping Seth Oo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why is Braun helping Seth Oo


Cause Shield costing him the title never happened


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 12, 2019)

Braun you do remember that this time last year the guy you just saved cost you the title right?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

What the hell is this??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2019)

Juice vs.Moxley no DQ has been announced. Wonder which event it will take place in


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2019)

So Enzo getting his first post WWE match this Friday against pillman jnr.  On the same card of Mox vs Pendragon jnr


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Enzo getting his first post WWE match this Friday against pillman jnr.  On the same card of Mox vs Pendragon jnr


Guess the dude realize it's hard out there.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 13, 2019)

Seth better get monster booking now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias


I mean Sami is right again...as usual. Which just means time to be a punching bag again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Seth better get monster booking now.


Dude he's been getting monster booking for a long while.

He's starting to become Roman Reigns.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2019)

Nakamura became a joke character ever since being drafted to the main roster he should go back to Japan or just jump ship to AEW


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Nakamura became a joke character ever since being drafted to the main roster he should go back to Japan or just jump ship to AEW



I'd agree, but there are a lot of people theorizing that he just doesn't want to..

Dude's done. He's just surfin' and collecting paychecks til retirement.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'd agree, but there are a lot of people theorizing that he just doesn't want to..
> 
> Dude's done. He's just surfin' and collecting paychecks til retirement.



wait. what do you mean by done? as in he can't wrestle anymore because of an underlying injury? 

or done because vince fucked him up real bad?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

I didn’t watch Gargano vs Cole.  But it sounds like the kind of match that ruins wrestling imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wait. what do you mean by done? as in he can't wrestle anymore because of an underlying injury?
> 
> or done because vince fucked him up real bad?


I think Shirker meant he's just happy to be on WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t watch Gargano vs Cole.  But it sounds like the kind of match that ruins wrestling imo.



no. they were good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

WWE might be losing faith in Bray already.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE might be losing faith in Bray already.


?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE might be losing faith in Bray already.



I guess a good basic squash match on Fin and his toys basically selling out in under 3 hours wasn't good enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I guess a good basic squash match on Fin and his toys basically selling out in under 3 hours wasn't good enough.


Vince is retarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> ?


There's rumors that Vince.was eh on Fiend. Hope they're false cause otherwise I'll be arrested for assaulting an old man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2019)

Vince gave up on a good idea? Woah now. Next you're gonna tell me Ziggler jobs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Talk behind someone's back segments are DUMBBBBB.. Not the like show's live for everyone to see or anything like that. Only time it worked was the Bischoff cam and the TNA camera crew voyeuring wrestlers in the locker rooms. 



Dellinger said:


> Seth better get monster booking now.



Why? Lesnar booking stopped making sense fucking ages ago. 



Shirker said:


> I'd agree, but there are a lot of people theorizing that he just doesn't want to..
> 
> Dude's done. He's just surfin' and collecting paychecks til retirement.



He's also doing it as a warning to all would-be Jap signings for WWE. Asuka is the outlier, and yet they still messed up the Female Lesnar aura she had in NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince gave up on a good idea? Woah now. Next you're gonna tell me Ziggler jobs.


As I said I hope to god it's false rumor. I liked the new Bray.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Talk behind someone's back segments are DUMBBBBB.. Not the like show's live for everyone to see or anything like that. Only time it worked was the Bischoff cam and the TNA camera crew voyeuring wrestlers in the locker rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sure I agree.  But Sami and Joe pulled it off tbh.  I laughed. So I would call it a win.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought Shibata's nike from the G1. I'll be using them for my kick boxing lessons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

Vince gave Bray that big entrance at the second most important PPV.  He must like the gimmick at least a little.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

This is the type of match I hate.  Neither Charlotte or Ember can afford a loss this week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

It’s shocking that Rowan attacked Roman.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s shocking that Rowan attacked Roman.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What are you talking about?


the incident when Roman was almost crushed backstage two weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

Great match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 13, 2019)

Murphy and Roman was great. He was never gonna beat Roman clean but he got a very good showing. Same situation with Cedric and Drew last night


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2019)

I thought Bryan was great in that skit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I bought Shibata's nike from the G1. I'll be using them for my kick boxing lessons.



You sure you can kick high enough?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You sure you can kick high enough?


I can try on your face if you want


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I can try on your face if you want



sure if you can hit me i will give you a dollar


----------



## pat pat (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> sure if you can hit me i will give you a dollar


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2019)

Daniel Bryan is a genius.  Wow.


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2019)

So wyatt's new theme is an actual song. the retarded looping must be for live shows


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 14, 2019)

Buddy vs Roman was such good shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan is a genius.  Wow.



why does murphy look tinier than db?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2019)

You don't understand how hard it is to be Matt Hardy


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> why does murphy look tinier than db?


he was in 205 wasn't he?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> why does murphy look tinier than db?



Had to be small enough to fit in Alexa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

teddy said:


> So wyatt's new theme is an actual song. the retarded looping must be for live shows


Teddy Kenta joined BC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

Vince is traumatized by Moxley playing him


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> he was in 205 wasn't he?



but DB is more cruiserweight than murphy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yes


2 episodes  
GIVE me omega and Moxley please! 
Damn I feel bad for Jericho and hangman following those two is going to be a nightmare  but they are lucky since no one expect them to be better, they just have to be good enough lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> but DB is more cruiserweight than murphy


maybe db is wearing platforms or murphy became depressed and stopped eating and shrunk after he lost alexa bliss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> maybe db is wearing platforms or murphy became depressed and stopped eating and shrunk after he lost alexa bliss.



the latter sounds more plausible. i'd kill myself too if i lose alexa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Had to be small enough to fit in Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> but DB is more cruiserweight than murphy


Bryan is so good as a heel.  I’m willing to pretend that he isn’t a cruiserweight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 14, 2019)

TOKYO DOME MOXLEEEEEEYYYYYY


----------



## pat pat (Aug 14, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> TOKYO DOME MOXLEEEEEEYYYYYY


Lol it was quite predictable to tell you the truth.  the moment he entered the G1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> TOKYO DOME MOXLEEEEEEYYYYYY


Nani?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

Give me Suzuki vs Moxley at Wrestle Kingdom NAO!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Give me Suzuki vs Moxley at Wrestle Kingdom NAO!!!



I don’t want people to riot


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Give me Suzuki vs Moxley at Wrestle Kingdom NAO!!!





Jake CENA said:


> I don’t want people to riot



And it must be a CZW/death match fight


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 14, 2019)

Also, this is coming in less than 48h 

There's gonna be blood and guts, Vinny Mac!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2019)

@WhatADrag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t want people to riot


How come?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How come?



Everyone will go nuts if the match doesn’t end in a bloodbath!!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 15, 2019)

It appears that, by WON words, Shibata is NOT cleared for wrestling, and that his spot was very calculated to not touch his head. This was a one time only thing.

Holy shit that was TOO risky.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @WhatADrag


Still better than guest GM raws, anonymous GM raws and most of this decade's smackdown and raws.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2019)

Dont forget when the GM was a computer


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 15, 2019)

Or PEOPLE POWER


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2019)

Watching Butch Reed vs Junkyard Dog.

Love how Reed oversells Dog's punches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2019)

Also 
There is another tonight so I'll share it here as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2019)

Good promo by Brandy but only 3 minutes and no new annoucements for the women's rumble left me disappointed


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Still better than guest GM raws, anonymous GM raws and most of this decade's smackdown and raws.



I still think it's impossible for Hornswaggle to be anon GM.  I'm certain there was a time he was on screen and the GM fucked him over hard.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Good promo by Brandy but only 3 minutes and no new annoucements for the women's rumble left me disappointed


Paper thin women’s division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Paper thin women’s division.


For now but I'm sure they'll.get more.signees soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Paper thin women’s division.


emma's a goon for going to impact instead.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

They could really use Emma tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

Can't wait for when people get disappointed that Punk isn't at All Out .


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> For now but I'm sure they'll.get more.signees soon.


 omega  already confirmed it's far from being their full women division


Also double sellout on their 2nd and 3rd show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> omega  already confirmed it's far from being their full women division
> 
> 
> Also double sellout on their 2nd and 3rd show


Wondering if it is scalpers or if it's actually selling out.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wondering if it is scalpers or if it's actually selling out.


?? The whole scalpers shit is bullshit.
 Scalpers buy tickets because the demand is extremely high and the fans are hot
It happens for literally everything, concert, baseball games , basketball games. And it used to happen for wwe too.
It's an indicator that your product sells a lot, scalpers wont bother at all if they know they wont be able to resell it. And ultimaltey they dont care, they got the money and all their seats are taken. The secondary market is another story.
Also people exaggerate, most time the scalpers cant even buy 1/4 of the tickets,
   Meltzer said it the best if scalpers were so kind buying every tickets to wrestling shows, Roh would sell out and most wrestling show would sell out ( they dont.).
The whole scalpers thing was blown out of proportion for some reason. It's a practice that always existed in entertainment:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ?? The whole scalpers shit is bullshit.
> Scalpers buy tickets because the demand is extremely high and the fans are hot
> It happens for literally everything, concert, baseball games , basketball games. And it used to happen for wwe too.
> It's an indicator that your product sells a lot, scalpers wont bother at all if they know they wont be able to resell it. And ultimaltey they dont care, they got the money and all their seats are taken. The secondary market is another story.
> ...


Eh could be. I still think they do contribute to some false demand.


Oh well I'm still happy for AEW in October.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh could be. I still think they do contribute to some false demand.
> 
> 
> Oh well I'm still happy for AEW in October.


There is no false demand tho. Scalpers gets in when there is not a high demand --> no scalpers you end up like Roh , or some other shows. 
 When there is high demand the scalpers gets in to buy the ticket and resell it at a much higher price ( because the demand is high). Its the same for basket,  the superbowl and every events. It's just that there weren't a lot of wrestling events lately that reached this level of hype in the ticketing industry, so we didnt see a lot of scalpers for quite some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> There is no false demand tho. Scalpers gets in when there is not a high demand --> no scalpers you end up like Roh , or some other shows.
> When there is high demand the scalpers gets in to buy the ticket and resell it at a much higher price ( because the demand is high). Its the same for basket,  the superbowl and every events. It's just that there weren't a lot of wrestling events lately that reached this level of hype in the ticketing industry, so we didnt see a lot of scalpers for quite some time.


True I guess it's just odd seeing a new promotion sell out so fast.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True I guess it's just odd seeing a new promotion sell out so fast.


It's not odd at all. Remember ROH and njpw would do that last year. When jericho went to new Japan and challenged omega at the end of a match, the hype and the numbers were absolutely off the chart and the world was boiling.
   Wrestling is far from being dead and I think we are underestimating the amount of lapsed wrestling fans out there who were waiting for anything different.
  That's also why tony khan went for the "sport like" thing because most wcw fans went to the ufc. 
I hope this is the gate opened for more promotions like MLW to get more popular and get more opportunities.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It's not odd at all. Remember ROH and njpw would do that last year. When jericho went to new Japan and challenged omega at the end of a match, the hype and the numbers were absolutely off the chart and the world was boiling.
> Wrestling is far from being dead and I think we are underestimating the amount of lapsed wrestling fans out there who were waiting for anything different.
> That's also why tony khan went for the "sport like" thing because most wcw fans went to the ufc.
> I hope this is the gate opened for more promotions like MLW to get more popular and get more opportunities.


Yea but this is a brand new promotion that has nothing established yet.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but this is a brand new promotion that has nothing established yet.


 The name value. Jericho, the elite and people like Moxley.
Wwe wrestlers are much more valuable once they leave the company. Jericho got back to his drawing days when he left, dean ambrose might have been just another midcard in wwe. But when he leaves, he is a former world champion, who was part of the biggest stable of the last 10 years who left the wwe. That automatically makes him a gigantic draw. 
  All of this plus the way they have presented themselves since day one as fan friendly, alternative ( basically telling fans we are the good guys and wont make you choose). All of this contributed to creating a strong brand despite the young age of the company.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but this is a brand new promotion that has nothing established yet.



They have Ambrose (Mox) and Jericho.  They have internet darlings like Omega and recently lifted up to that level Cody.  This isn't early 2000s where the internet was niche.  This isn't TNA Hogan going straight to monday either.  This is going to be people sick of Vince looking at something on a non wrestling day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The name value. Jericho, the elite and people like Moxley.
> Wwe wrestlers are much more valuable once they leave the company. Jericho got back to his drawing days when he left, dean ambrose might have been just another midcard in wwe. But when he leaves, he is a former world champion, who was part of the biggest stable of the last 10 years who left the wwe. That automatically makes him a gigantic draw.
> All of this plus the way they have presented themselves since day one as fan friendly, alternative ( basically telling fans we are the good guys and wont make you choose). All of this contributed to creating a strong brand despite the young age of the company.





Nemesis said:


> They have Ambrose (Mox) and Jericho.  They have internet darlings like Omega and recently lifted up to that level Cody.  This isn't early 2000s where the internet was niche.  This isn't TNA Hogan going straight to monday either.  This is going to be people sick of Vince looking at something on a non wrestling day.



I see. Well happy for the numbers but gonna wait and see if it's legit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They have Ambrose (Mox) and Jericho.  They have internet darlings like Omega and recently lifted up to that level Cody.  This isn't early 2000s where the internet was niche.  This isn't TNA Hogan going straight to monday either.  This is going to be people sick of Vince looking at something on a non wrestling day.


Omega is a much bigger draw than Moxley. Sure Mox is more well known, but he doesn't put asses in seats like Omega does. Every card with him on top(around 2017ish) has been a sell out.

The biggest contributing factors to AEW's early success are in this order:

1. The Elite having a home promotion in the US
2. The demand for a creatively responsible booking team in the us
3. The financial backing of the Khans


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

They are putting nxt on USA on the same day and same hour as aew's show with VINCE AND KEVIN DUNN in charge  :I what in the hell is that?
I get the usa instead of fs1 move because USA has a lookout more viewers....but vince and dunn in charge ? I guess Vince wants to "end" them himself lol
Anyway good luck to nxt, they'll need it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are putting nxt on USA on the same day and same hour as aew's show with VINCE AND KEVIN DUNN in charge  :I what in the hell is that?
> I get the usa instead of fs1 move because USA has a lookout more viewers....but vince and dunn in charge ? I guess Vince wants to "end" them himself lol
> Anyway good luck to nxt, they'll need it



Yeah just heard about that.  JD will be on suicide watch come October.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2019)

NXT has been getting progressively worse since the loss of that bald head fuck Ciampa. Vince and Dunn will be the ones to bring it to the shed i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah just heard about that.  JD will be on suicide watch come October.


We had the SAME idea!!! Tell me when he upload the video about it 
Cant wait to see him commit sepuku on youtube


----------



## pat pat (Aug 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> NXT has been getting progressively worse since the loss of that bald head fuck Ciampa. Vince and Dunn will be the ones to bring it to the shed i guess.


With how vince called them competition and how he was obsessed with them in his conference call. I think he will try to end them himself
 Can't wait to see cody work the old man into a shoot every week with his provocative behavior 
Vince is just promoting them, the more he talks about them and tries to counter them the more attention he gives them.
Cody used the whole BLOOD AND GUTS to do a whole promo and literally made it an aew signature phrase vince basically told everyone that aew is producing an edgier content, who does that?! 
If vince says TNT wont allow them to do blood and guts then tnt will absolutely give them the green flag to do it. Of course they would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are putting nxt on USA on the same day and same hour as aew's show







> with VINCE AND KEVIN DUNN in charge


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

Vince wants to do xfl.  Why hasn’t he handed off wrestling yet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince wants to do xfl.  Why hasn’t he handed off wrestling yet?



Hmm, wasn't it reported that Vince was still going to be involved in the WWE despite working on the XFL.    All the scripts for the shows will still have to go through him for final approval.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince wants to do xfl.  Why hasn’t he handed off wrestling yet?



The guy is likely on his death bed shut down wwe, xfl and anything else he owns because he needs to control everything close to him and can't stand the thought of someone else running things.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The guy is likely on his death bed shut down wwe, xfl and anything else he owns because he needs to control everything close to him and can't stand the thought of someone else running things.





And he'd have it no other way.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

HHH and Stephanie should have removed him years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

Knowing WWE and their way of doing things.  I believe that McIntyre is the most likely King of the Ring winner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


>


At this point anyone who keeps watching , signing ,etc. Deserves this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Knowing WWE and their way of doing things.  I believe that McIntyre is the most likely King of the Ring winner.


Notice how Baron was away for a bit. Pretty sure hes gonna win since Vince thinks the go away heat will be gone.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 


Wrestling actually used to get a reaction bro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

But notice the heels are still the same dopes?  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> Wrestling actually used to get a reaction bro.


 It still does 

Just not as consistent


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

I do love Brisco and Patterson though.  It was great seeing them at the reunion show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2019)

Oh no!  Drake Maverick got his fucking ass kicked!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

Elias has been treated like a joke.  But he is still very entertaining imo.

He’s been doing better than most NXT guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> Wrestling actually used to get a reaction bro.



had to watch the video a few times to make sure it wasn't my connection but it looks like those chair shot to the head were edited.  Understandable but they could at least put a disclaimer instead of making it look like there is something wrong with the vid. 

Hell Toonami did that last week with Fire Force and edited two scenes that were played a fanservice.   And then you have the head of William Street denying any edits. Holy shit, me thinks people are too over sensitive that had the series in my set air today, the scene happening in my sig would be part of the deleted scenes.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hell Toonami did that last week with Fire Force and edited two scenes that were played a fanservice.   And then you have the head of William Street denying any edits.



...

Are the melting ice caps releasing something into the air or...?
You can set the scenes side by side with the JP version to confirm whether it's true or not, it takes like 5 minutes.
What is the point of lying about something like that? It serves no purpose.

Like, I don't even care about this issue as I can't watch Toonami nowadays and I'm aware of TV standards and practices and shit, so I get it. It's just.... _Fuck_, people aren't that retarded. Just say "yeah, we altered it, sorry, buy the DVDs". Wouldn't've cost you _shit_. There's been this frustrating trend of people blatantly and obviously bullshitting and I don't understand where it's coming from.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> HHH and Stephanie should have removed him years ago.


 but how??! Lol 



Rukia said:


> Elias has been treated like a joke.  But he is still very entertaining imo.
> 
> He’s been doing better than most NXT guys.


 Elias is a real showman!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

I don’t think it should be that hard to put a package together of his actions, present it to the board, and say essentially that he’s no longer competent to lead the company.

It should have happened years ago.

One thing it will do is negatively impact the stocks.  Everyone has to accept that.

And Stephanie and HHH also have to accept that this route would be a hostile takeover.  And it would hurt their personal relationships with Vince.

(I still think they should talk to him every day and basically beg him to step down.  He should give up power willingly!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think it should be that hard to put a package together of his actions, present it to the board, and say essentially that he’s no longer competent to lead the company.
> 
> It should have happened years ago.
> 
> ...


Your take is interesting but none of them can do this. They see vince as way more than just a promoter, for them he is just some kind of genius.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 17, 2019)

Austin still the man


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Moxley won against Penta in a great match, after ripping his mask off and giving him the death rider while Penta tried to cover his face 

Top Heel Mox : blessed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

Did he tell the fans that their city stinks?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think it should be that hard to put a package together of his actions, present it to the board, and say essentially that he’s no longer competent to lead the company.
> 
> It should have happened years ago.
> 
> ...



The board is toothless.  Vince controls enough shares to outvote the whole lot of them.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Did he tell the fans that their city stinks?



Thankfully no


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Moxley won against Penta in a great match, after ripping his mask off and giving him the death rider while Penta tried to cover his face
> 
> Top Heel Mox : blessed


Shiit how did I miss this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Did he tell the fans that their city stinks?


No that's gonna be Seth's job soon


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shiit how did I miss this?



It was great 
""

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Also, they promised a rematch at AEW TV

Moxley getting future feuds everywhere now


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 17, 2019)

So, is NXT on USA concerning anyone else?

NXT hasn't been on the high level its used to in a few months and with Vince and Dunn possibly all over it due to it being USA, it's bound to be more sports entertainment focused.

I can see it become similar to WWECW soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2019)

NXT wasn't going to be safe from vince's clutches forever.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Lastier said:


> So, is NXT on USA concerning anyone else?
> 
> NXT hasn't been on the high level its used to in a few months and with Vince and Dunn possibly all over it due to it being USA, it's bound to be more sports entertainment focused.
> 
> I can see it become similar to WWECW soon.



Do not worry, I have already bought the tombstone for the burial


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Also, they promised a rematch at AEW TV
> 
> Moxley getting future feuds everywhere now


He's feuding with Juice , Cross ., Bennett , Omega , and now Pentagon


----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2019)

Firefly Fun House Playset sold out in a couple hours and now re-selling on eBay for over $250

Fiend merch is selling out in every arena

Vince fapping so hard that he's apparently giving the Fiend a custom title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2019)

Lastier said:


> So, is NXT on USA concerning anyone else?
> 
> NXT hasn't been on the high level its used to in a few months and with Vince and Dunn possibly all over it due to it being USA, it's bound to be more sports entertainment focused.
> 
> I can see it become similar to WWECW soon.



If I'm being honest, I personally can't bring myself to care very much.

Reason being because, well, just because Vince is an old decrepit fuck with the vines on dementia slowly clutching at his neck... doesn't necessarily mean he ruins _*everything*_ he touches. There is a happy medium with how hands on he can be, and we saw it during the 2016 run of Smackdown. If we get something like that (and I have a feeling we will since not even he can run 3 wrestling shows and a football league at the same time), NXT will continue to be enjoyable. But if it isn't, meh, such is life. 

Truth be told, NXT is the only reason I'm still even remotely attached to this company. And if it goes under creatively, I can finally completely cut it out of my life for good. So it's win/win for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's feuding with Juice , Cross ., Bennett , Omega , and now Pentagon



Bennett or Barnett? If it is Barnett, yes, i am REALLY hyped for bloodsport 2. BLOOD AND GUTS, VINNY MAC, BLOOD AND GUTS!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> It was great
> ""



That’s the sloppiest dirty deeds i’ve seen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Bennett or Barnett? If it is Barnett, yes, i am REALLY hyped for bloodsport 2. BLOOD AND GUTS, VINNY MAC, BLOOD AND GUTS!!!


My bad Barnett

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That’s the sloppiest dirty deeds i’ve seen



Yeah, it wasn't one of his bests, but after a full very good match with penta where rules were kinda overlooked, i give him the pass because they were probably tired as hell.

That, and because i loved the mask part, kek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

It doesn’t matter if it was sloppy.  Non-WWE guys get a pass for sloppiness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It doesn’t matter if it was sloppy.  Non-WWE guys get a pass for sloppiness.


Ugh I wish I didnt see this type of comment in this place.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2019)

Can’t dispute it though can you?  I agree that other feds are doing things better than wwe right now.  But I also see a much harsher grading scale in place for wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Can’t dispute it though can you?  I agree that other feds are doing things better than wwe right now.  But I also see a much harsher grading scale in place for wwe.


so we're gonna ignore when smarks chant you fucked up in the halls?

I'm just so sick of people calling victim the WWE .

They shouldn't be as sloppy , they not only have more time to practice, they have coaches, better facilities to actually work on their craft. Indy and other companies don't have such luck they gotta go to a school that doesn't have enough teachers to help and equipment to help the starting wrestlers.

WWE has a shit ton of resources to work on your craft,  other companies don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2019)

That doesn't mean you can't make a mistake every so often cause that's human error but still.


All I hear when people throw your argument is "Waaa people are attacking WWE , waaa"  .


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2019)

Its not about who has better equipment, coaches, trainers, doctors, facilities, etc. all of these don’t matter if you just don’t have IT. 

Talent and skill.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Can’t dispute it though can you?  I agree that other feds are doing things better than wwe right now.  But I also see a much harsher grading scale in place for wwe.



Jon summed it up.
You're on a harsher scale because you have the resources. You're being judged based on scope of your success and abilities. Stop cryin' bitch (aimed at E, not you). This is what happens when you're on the top of the food chain. Hurt your feelings? Tough. Do your job better. You're fully capable.

It'd be like me getting mad at people for questioning why I can't spell words above 3 syllables and citing to them how "my 4 year old niece can't, so back off". I'm a grown ass man. I should know how to spell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2019)

I want nxt on FS1. Not USA.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Its not about who has better equipment, coaches, trainers, doctors, facilities, etc. all of these don’t matter if you just don’t have IT.
> 
> Talent and skill.


Talent and skill is everywhere today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

So apparently FOX is pissed with the idea that Vince wants to move NXT to USA.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2019)

Vince is actually senile and incompetent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So apparently FOX is pissed with the idea that Vince wants to move NXT to USA.



Vince wanting to kill a show on a more known cable channel.  Where ever NXT goes to it's gong to be debased by Vince and Dunn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince wanting to kill a show on a more known cable channel.  Where ever NXT goes to it's gong to be debased by Vince and Dunn.


Well the issue is that Vince made the deal for NXT to be given to FOX


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well the issue is that Vince made the deal for NXT to be given to FOX



Vince thinking FOX is like the Ziggler and can go back on his word.   Unleash the lawyers I say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince thinking FOX is like the Ziggler and can go back on his word.   Unleash the lawyers I say.



It's honestly Mox's fault for that. Vince legit has never been duped like that before


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's honestly Mox's fault for that. Vince legit has never been duped like that before



Vince should have seen that coming, the man has been pulling shit like that since the 70's when he took over his dad's territory when Sr. decided it was time to step down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince should have seen that coming, the man has been pulling shit like that since the 70's when he took over his dad's territory when Sr. decided it was time to step down


God did get revenge on him after all. The perfect opportunist


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2019)

Fox is probably the better option for NXT too tbh.  We see what has happened to wwe under USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2019)

VInce is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So apparently FOX is pissed with the idea that Vince wants to move NXT to USA.



Course they are. They asked for 3 hours of programming iirc. Dude basically pulled the okey doke on 'em.

And all because of a T-Shirt company. I wonder how they're gonna be able to fulfill their obligations now. God maybe we actually will get a SportsCenter esque WWE talk show. *shudders*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2019)

Fox is literally the one exciting thing that about wwe right now. Is wwe too stupid to realize that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Course they are. They asked for 3 hours of programming iirc. Dude basically pulled the okey doke on 'em.
> 
> And all because of a T-Shirt company. I wonder how they're gonna be able to fulfill their obligations now. God maybe we actually will get a SportsCenter esque WWE talk show. *shudders*


Being legit I know I give my boy too much credit but do you think he is obsessed in crushing AEW cause of Moxley?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Covering up her chest tattoo was a good idea.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2019)

Mon eh goffs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

So what is slated for the upcoming RAW.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being legit I know I give my boy too much credit but do you think he is obsessed in crushing AEW cause of Moxley?



I've heard weirder shit regarding Vince, so I wouldn't be that shocked. I mean, Dean did pull the wool over his eyes something _bad_. 

But there's a small part of me that refuses to believe he'd piss off TV execs and fuck over his own WWE network just to prove a point to one guy. He's losing his mind, but he has to run on at least _*some*_ real world logic. R... right...?

It's gotta just be Occam's Razor. There's a promotion out there that is generating a nonsensical amount of buzz, making stupid amounts of money and is on a TV station worth a damn with a rich eccentric backing it. This shit's getting uncomfortably real. He probably has PTSD from the WCW days. Can't have competition show up and force them to actually try again. That's hard work. So now it's time to put boots to necks. Or, y'know, at least make an attempt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I've heard weirder shit regarding Vince, so I wouldn't be that shocked. I mean, Dean did pull the wool over his eyes something _bad_.
> 
> But there's a small part of me that refuses to believe he'd piss off TV execs and fuck over his own WWE network just to prove a point to one guy. He's losing his mind, but he has to run on at least _*some*_ real world logic. R... right...?
> 
> It's gotta just be Occam's Razor. There's a promotion out there that is generating a nonsensical amount of buzz, making stupid amounts of money and is on a TV station worth a damn with a rich eccentric backing it. This shit's getting uncomfortably real. He probably has PTSD from the WCW days. Can't have competition show up and force them to actually try again. That's hard work. So now it's time to put boots to necks. Or, y'know, at least make an attempt.


God I hope so. Cause if he has gone batshit insane and is doing this to crush one dude , then dear god Moxley can't ever go back to E till Vinnie passes lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2019)

It’s hilarious if Vince is pissed off and bitter all because of one mid carder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> God I hope so. Cause if he has gone batshit insane and is doing this to crush one dude , then dear god Moxley can't ever go back to E till Vinnie passes lmao



The one you have to worry about now is his wife.  I'm guessing all this time Vince has been feeding Renee all that monotone shit to have the fans turn on her so when he finally givers her the JR treatment, he'll come out looking like the baby face there.  Man is a sick fuck if that turns out to happen.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Dana hasn’t been released?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The one you have to worry about now is his wife.  I'm guessing all this time Vince has been feeding Renee all that monotone shit to have the fans turn on her so when he finally givers her the JR treatment, he'll come out looking like the baby face there.  Man is a sick fuck if that turns out to happen.


I agree that her material has been pretty shit but what makes her so terrible is her cadence and delivery. I don't think any script could turn her into a bearable commentator.

And to take it a step further they should can the 3 person booth. There's a reason why 2person booths have been the staple of any professional presentation. You have the informative guy presenting facts and a personable color guy that either adds another level of depth or you let him show his charm, whether it's positive or negative as long as it's interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The one you have to worry about now is his wife.  I'm guessing all this time Vince has been feeding Renee all that monotone shit to have the fans turn on her so when he finally givers her the JR treatment, he'll come out looking like the baby face there.  Man is a sick fuck if that turns out to happen.



Well not sure how long her contract is but I think the only reason why she's not is cause apparently she's pretty liked by the locker room and the fans. So it won't go well for Vinny to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree that her material has been pretty shit but what makes her so terrible is her cadence and delivery. I don't think any script could turn her into a bearable commentator.



Yeah she needs to go back to interviewer or host of said new WWE recap show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

WWE creating a new series to counter BTE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Tony Schiovani has been signed by AEW.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well not sure how long her contract is but I think the only reason why she's not is cause apparently she's pretty liked by the locker room and the fans. So it won't go well for Vinny to do it




This is Vince we are talking about, he's screwed Bret at Summer Slam that had even Taker of all people get angry with him.  He had Titus in the dog house for years and almost fired the guy for that stint that happen at DB's retirement announcement.  He suspended Cryme Time when they retaliated against a ref for ribbing them at a house show, for which Vince approved the rib himself.  The backlash on how he deals with Renee would be nothing to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is Vince we are talking about, he's screwed Bret at Summer Slam that had even Taker of all people get angry with him.  He had Titus in the dog house for years and almost fired the guy for that stint that happen at DB's retirement announcement.  He suspended Cryme Time when they retaliated against a ref for ribbing them at a house show, for which Vince approved the rib himself.  The backlash on how he deals with Renee would be nothing to him.


Unless it affects ratings. Look at EC3 , he ended up paying for Moxley being protected by the fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Unless it affects ratings. Look at EC3 , he ended up paying for Moxley being protected by the fans



That's messed up right there.  It wasn't EC3's fault that Vince and his yes men are spiteful shits wanting to punish Mox for not resigning.  Hell I was glad the Nia Jax thing was nixed due to sponsor complaints.  Hopefully Mattel can get some positive spin with the upcoming He-man anime being produced by Kevin Smith.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's messed up right there.  It wasn't EC3's fault that Vince and his yes men are spiteful shits wanting to punish Mox for not resigning.  Hell I was glad the Nia Jax thing was nixed due to sponsor complaints.  Hopefully Mattel can get some positive spin with the upcoming He-man anime being produced by Kevin Smith.


Mox said he was down to putting EC and Nia over. The problem was people saw through Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Please NWA make an alliance with AEW 

Don't go on tv by yourself


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE creating a new series to counter BTE


This is hilarious because the entire draw of BTE is the fact it's so organic. If you're vince you cannot respond to this in any fashion besides giving free reigns to the entire roster so they can put themselves over. Now WWE is going to market trademarks and bullshit catchphrases with monotone travel videos in a lackluster attempt at replicating the magic of BTE.

It's so fucking sad that the genius of Vince has been defeated by what made him great in the first place and that's putting his hand in everyone's pot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This is hilarious because the entire draw of BTE is the fact it's so organic. If you're vince you cannot respond to this in any fashion besides giving free reigns to the entire roster so they can put themselves over. Now WWE is going to market trademarks and bullshit catchphrases with monotone travel videos in a lackluster attempt at replicating the magic of BTE.
> 
> It's so fucking sad that the genius of Vince has been defeated by what made him great in the first place and that's putting his hand in everyone's pot.


Yea that's why at this point Vince is just throwing the whole kitchen at crushing AEW. Tried to get investors to buy how AEW is blood and guts so they don't dip  and yet uses the Fiend who has a severed head


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea that's why at this point Vince is just throwing the whole kitchen at crushing AEW. Tried to get investors to buy how AEW is blood and guts so they don't dip  and yet uses the Fiend who has a severed head


What's scary is the fact that he* can* crush AEW at any time by giving out creative control. But that would require him to admit he was wrong, and we know that's not going to happen at this point in his life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What's scary is the fact that he* can* crush AEW at any time by giving out creative control. But that would require him to admit he was wrong, and we know that's not going to happen at this point in his life.


Vince's ego holds the company back from greatness. Oh well more competition means more options .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince's ego holds the company back from greatness. Oh well more competition means more options .


100%. And let us not forget AEW has the "cool factor" going for them. In my 8 week summer semester at CC I've seen a solid 5-6 shirt's, i haven't seen a WWE shirt in public since 2002. I've had full on conversations with strangers asking me what i think about AEW's chances. They are really making wrestling "cool again" and that's a recipe for disaster as far as WWE is concerned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That doesn't mean you can't make a mistake every so often cause that's human error but still.
> 
> 
> All I hear when people throw your argument is "Waaa people are attacking WWE , waaa"  .


 to be fair Moxley had a killer match against penta. It was brutal and veryyyy physical and yesterday he did another show at NEW teaming up with darby allin. Dude is all over the place 
And is working extremely hard doing his best to prove he is better than what people said he was.




Cant wait to see him fill arenas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> to be fair Moxley had a killer match against penta. It was brutal and veryyyy physical and yesterday he did another show at NEW teaming up with darby allin. Dude is all over the place
> And is working extremely hard doing his best to prove he is better than what people said he was.
> 
> 
> ...


His NJPW video with Shooter his first night has 3.5 million. Pretty sure NJPW want him back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> to be fair Moxley had a killer match against penta. It was brutal and veryyyy physical and yesterday he did another show at NEW teaming up with darby allin. Dude is all over the place
> And is working extremely hard doing his best to prove he is better than what people said he was.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mean to rain on your parade, but i don't think MOX will ever be a draw. I think his greatest asset will always be his ability to deliver in blood fueds, and for that reason i think the comparisons to Foley are fair. I think he can be slotted at MID-Upper card to the point where he can make stars. 

His wrestling is pretty solid, his mic work leaves a lot to be desired, his best asset is his ability to connect with fans while he's in the midst of a hardcore match. He has that persona of being tough as nails, but he does a great job selling when he's hurt or in a bad situation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade, but i don't think MOX will ever be a draw. I think his greatest asset will always be his ability to deliver in blood fueds, and for that reason i think the comparisons to Foley are fair. I think he can be slotted at MID-Upper card to the point where he can make stars.
> 
> His wrestling is pretty solid, his mic work leaves a lot to be desired, his best asset is his ability to connect with fans while he's in the midst of a hardcore match. He has that persona of being tough as nails, but he does a great job selling when he's hurt or in a bad situation.


He already drew new subscribers for NJPW, the highest watched NJPW of YT is of Mox , he also with Omega was the reason All Out sold out once Omega vs Mox was announced. The talk is is also the highest viewed in his show. He also had a higher rating in his social media than Raw or Smackdown that week he announced his Mox return.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade, but i don't think MOX will ever be a draw. I think his greatest asset will always be his ability to deliver in blood fueds, and for that reason i think the comparisons to Foley are fair. I think he can be slotted at MID-Upper card to the point where he can make stars.
> 
> His wrestling is pretty solid, his mic work leaves a lot to be desired, his best asset is his ability to connect with fans while he's in the midst of a hardcore match. He has that persona of being tough as nails, but he does a great job selling when he's hurt or in a bad situation.


When I say filling arenas I am not talking about cena the rock or stone cold level, but when paired with the right guy in the right situation, he can sell some goddamn seats. He has a huge fanbase, his character is what people like edgy chaotic guy. He will draw, maybe not on the stratospheric level that we have seen before but I think he will draw, especially if he is well booked ( which he will be.) 
  Putting omega's name alone on a card is enough to sell out today ( as proven to the recent OWE show in Singapore that sold out just when Kenny was announced) but he didnt reach that in one year. Moxley for me has all the potential to be a ticket seller with the right booking and the right exposition. He has the most important thing in wrestling , charisma 


Jon Moxley said:


> His NJPW video with Shooter his first night has 3.5 million. Pretty sure NJPW want him back.


 of course njpw wants him, everyone wants him right now


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2019)

I been thinking about it, and the funniest thing to me about the Vince vs Mox theory is that if there is even a _hint _of truth to it, it sorta makes Vince seem like a bigger dumbass that he already strikes me as. Personally, anyway. Reason being ever since getting those interviews off his chest, Mox has proceeded to not give a single fuck about them anymore. He's too busy having good matches in Japan/the Indies, flipping people off and shitposting with Shota Umino. It's the equivalent of shouting at a brick wall. I kinda wonder if he even notices Seth & Vince's butthurt.

I mean, he has to because I feel like his fans and colleagues are bringing it to his attention, but it'd be mad funny if the dude isn't the least bit aware.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I been thinking about it, and the funniest thing to me about the Vince vs Mox theory is that if there is even a _hint _of truth to it, it sorta makes Vince seem like a bigger dumbass that he already strikes me as. Personally, anyway. Reason being ever since getting those interviews off his chest, Mox has proceeded to not give a single fuck about them anymore. He's too busy having good matches in Japan/the Indies, flipping people off and shitposting with Shota Umino. It's the equivalent of shouting at a brick wall. I kinda wonder if he even notices Seth & Vince's butthurt.
> 
> I mean, he has to because I feel like his fans and colleagues are bringing it to his attention, but it'd be mad funny if the dude isn't the least bit aware.


He was on a podcast where these guys brought up the interview of Seth and he just looked pissed but ignored to say anything on Seth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I been thinking about it, and the funniest thing to me about the Vince vs Mox theory is that if there is even a _hint _of truth to it, it sorta makes Vince seem like a bigger dumbass that he already strikes me as. Personally, anyway. Reason being ever since getting those interviews off his chest, Mox has proceeded to not give a single fuck about them anymore. He's too busy having good matches in Japan/the Indies, flipping people off and shitposting with Shota Umino. It's the equivalent of shouting at a brick wall. I kinda wonder if he even notices Seth & Vince's butthurt.
> 
> I mean, he has to because I feel like his fans and colleagues are bringing it to his attention, but it'd be mad funny if the dude isn't the least bit aware.


Don't take seth's comments personally, he's literally ass kissing for the Roman spot(top guy). He's so disingenuous that you can feel the lack of sincerity come through from his words.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tony Schiovani has been signed by AEW.



Just need Larry Zbyszko and Mike Tenay just to get the old WCW trio


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

If nxt is going to be a two hour live show.  I think they should raid the nxt uk brand and improve the roster a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just need Larry Zbyszko and Mike Tenay just to get the old WCW trio


What has Larry been up to?


Also I think Tony , JR and the masked announcer are probably the three that are going to be the commentators.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What has Larry been up to?
> 
> 
> Also I think Tony , JR and the masked announcer are probably the three that are going to be the commentators.



Larry is working for vince.  LEgends contract/performance centre or something along those lines.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Larry is working for vince.  LEgends contract/performance centre or something along those lines.


Oh well then never mind. 

Was hoping to see him too but eh.


Moxley vs Pentagon JR  is gonna be a great feud . Especially what bastard Moxley did to him


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I thought Roman was a Smackdown guy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

So starting Raw off with a SD star.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Shut up Renee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Renee.


Just tell her that Moxley blew a kiss at Miho in NJPW. That will shut her up


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Buddy Murphy is great in this story.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

time for Ziggler to job


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> time for Ziggler to job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Meh, Ziggy Pop facing Baby Gurl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Ziggy Pop facing Baby Gurl.


IT'S JOBBING TIME!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

What happens after the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

IN b4 a quick spear


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

That was actually really smart by Dolph.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Welp Roman "bleeding" from the mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

well it's good Ziggler isn't gonna quick job but not sure where it's leading to


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Roman sells that super kick better than Seth has sold anything since coming back from knee injury.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Roman selling the fuck out of that superkick.  I would love to see a replay.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Roman "bleeding" from the mouth.



Hopefully it's fake. 

Easy bleeding is a sympton of leukemia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Roman sells that super kick better than Seth has sold anything since coming back from knee injury.


He's the greatest wrestler ever!!!


< Does flippy stuff when he's supposed to sell his leg injuries


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hopefully it's fake.
> 
> Easy bleeding is a sympton of leukemia


Is it just me or Roman looks sicker than usual?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I bet this is as hot as the crowd is all night.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

“Woah!”

-Renee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

That was a nice kickout . Guess they decided to have a good match which I'm glad


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

I wonder if this is a Paul Heyman match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if this is a Paul Heyman match.


Nah Roman won. This is a Vince match


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Poor Dolph.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Very good match between Ziggler and Roman.  Crowd warming up to Roman Classic while I'm guessing New Roman... I mean Rollins will continue to be force fed to the crowd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very good match between Ziggler and Roman.  Crowd warming up to Roman Classic while I'm guessing New Roman... I mean Rollins will continue to be force fed to the crowd.



[HASHTAG]#SaveusRoman[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> [HASHTAG]#SaveusRoman[/HASHTAG]



It was Hunter's plan all along from the moment he said "Plan B."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was Hunter's plan all along from the moment he said "Plan B."


So Seth was just a puppet all along


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Zip it Becky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was Hunter's plan all along from the moment he said "Plan B."



But Rollins had a promising career.   Well that's karma for snaking on Moxley.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Where's Corey this week? Did he get punished for the holy shit comment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Incoming Bayley heel turn, lesbian pollen too strong.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Fiend gonna kill Lawler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

King about to get rekted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a good twist if King actually gets mauled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Well the Fiend took the King out, so no Sasha interview.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

KING!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

so Sasha gets no tv time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Fiend should have gone for Cole and Renee.  This way we have a full show with no commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so Sasha gets no tv time



For the best, you have to watch the PPV for the botches then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2019)

Sasha so shitty at promos they had The Fiend cancel her interview.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Serious wrestlers don’t have a theme like Ricochet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Fuck, they still want that Sasha interview.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Who in the hell is the new guy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

< Had a few weeks to change gear for Corbin

< They don't.


Fml


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Corbinous back on TV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who in the hell is the new guy?


The top heel in the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Well someone's been watching G1 huh WWE?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

"For the love of God" is right Renee, to have you moved out of commentary and back on Talking Smack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The top heel in the company.



But Seth hasn't appeared yet


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 19, 2019)

Still can’t believe Corbin is popular with teenage girls and young women. Is there a balding waiter fetish I’m not aware of?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Cole turning heel .....from outta nowhere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Well Corbin is in a black tank top..... the new Bull Buchanan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Least Ricochet is over in the city of St. Roman


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Women don’t like Corbin.  Get real.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

So Corbin and Drew winning their brackets in the KotR tourny.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Corbin came back to immediately get pinned?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Corbin and Drew winning their brackets in the KotR tourny.


Imagine if it's Cedric vs Corbin final?

Nobody will give a darn


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Is it me or is this a decent Raw so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Can't wait for Vince to find out a lot of the legends are gonna be on AEW tv in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is it me or is this a decent Raw so far?



Yeah honestly, it is solid so far but now gotta wait for that third hour cause it can easily go to shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Braun Braun going to have his way with a vanilla red neck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Braun Braun going to have his way with a vanilla red neck.


but I don't want the OC cancelled again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Strowman always has bad luck with factions


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh look, Rollins out with a baseball cap on backwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Also why was Braun having trouble with Gallows and Anderson, he'd face The Bar with a preteen and had no problems there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

What are the chances we see a Braun heel turn tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What are the chances we see a Braun heel turn tonight.


0% chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Joe vs Cesaro should have taken place in NJPW


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Cesaro deserves to lose if he tried to swing Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Damn Cesaro kicked him right in the face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Yeah E trying to make Cesaro vs Joe the Moxley vs Ishii match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 0% chance.


So Rollins embracing the inevitable. 

Also nice to see Cesaro "healthy here.  Last time both Joe and Cesaro faced, Cesaro had to play off a rib injury.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I think Joe is past his prime tbh.  This is still a good match though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think Joe is past his prime tbh.  This is still a good match though.



How so?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Why did Cesaro have to tap so fast?  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

joe had better matches in tna.  You don’t agree?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

So Braun is tag teaming with the champion against the heels.... Where did I see this before?  I think it was exactly this week last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Decent match between the two.  So Joe advances.   Imagine if the KotR finals are Joe vs Owens.  This vid will probably get a workout.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did Cesaro have to tap so fast?  Smh.



Likely going for the realistic route where you immediately tap if you know you can't get out so you're not taking injury.

Or Vince just doesn't like Cesaro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> joe had better matches in tna.  You don’t agree?



Honestly TNA should have used the guy better. 



Nemesis said:


> Or Vince just doesn't like Cesaro.



His accent keeps the pushes away.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

The Frank Thomas commercial is hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Who is interrupting Elias.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

You know in kafabe terms I still don't get why anyone would want the 24/7 title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Should have used the guitar first Truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know in kafabe terms I still don't get why anyone would want the 24/7 title.



It's a 25 cent guarantee increase in pay.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know in kafabe terms I still don't get why anyone would want the 24/7 title.


Yeah you just get humiliated eventually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

ok Raw's starting to lose me.


Not caring about anyone in the roster really hurts me watching Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Strowman and Wyatt/Fiend are part of the first DLC pack for that game.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Rey in your culture ripping the mask off is less of an insult than wearing it after losing a mask match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rey in your culture ripping the mask off is less of an insult than wearing it after losing a mask match



so does that mean Pentagon Jr is insulting the mask after Moxley ripped it off?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

So it's a father and son team now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ok Raw's starting to lose me.
> 
> 
> Not caring about anyone in the roster really hurts me watching Raw


They don’t have enough wrestlers for a three hour show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

That segment only kind of worked and that is because of Rey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They don’t have enough wrestlers for a three hour show.



 


dammit I don't know why this made me laugh


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so does that mean Pentagon Jr is insulting the mask after Moxley ripped it off?



It's only an insult if you lose a mask match (Like Rey did vs Nash).  Getting it ripped off shouldn't count if it wasn't on the line.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Why is New Day here?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's only an insult if you lose a mask match (Like Rey did vs Nash).  Getting it ripped off shouldn't count if it wasn't on the line.



Ah ok. I never got this rule till now, thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

The Revival using Bullet Club's insult towards them and Vince not knowing about it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Damn.  They mentioned the Wild Card Rule.  Smfh.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah ok. I never got this rule till now, thanks



There's a legit governing body that goes along with this for luchadores.  The thing was that it's likely Vince paid them off to allow Rey to wear the mask again on the reasoning that there was a gimmick change.

So Vince said ok, dropped Jnr from the name and changed Misterio to Mysterio.  Which was technically enough.

Although for a long time it made Mysterio hated in mexico by traditionalists.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's only an insult if you lose a mask match (Like Rey did vs Nash).  Getting it ripped off shouldn't count if it wasn't on the line.



Agreed but didn't Mysterio lose his mask prior to his match with Nash.  And the match was against Nash, with Nash being the booker.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Randy Orton!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Holy shit, Kofi sold that RKO.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I loved that rko on woods.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There's a legit governing body that goes along with this for luchadores.  The thing was that it's likely Vince paid them off to allow Rey to wear the mask again on the reasoning that there was a gimmick change.
> 
> So Vince said ok, dropped Jnr from the name and changed Misterio to Mysterio.  Which was technically enough.
> 
> Although for a long time it made Mysterio hated in mexico by traditionalists.




Man I never knew it went so deep like that.  I always knew some of the rules cause my grandpa would take me to shows and talk about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Agreed but didn't Mysterio lose his mask prior to his match with Nash.  And the match was against Nash, with Nash being the booker.



Nash wasn't booker at the time. He wouldn't get that position until after Superbrawl of 1999 in late Feb/Early march


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Randy Orton and the Revival look cool here.  New Day look like geeks.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

When Orton wants to be he can be a fucking great heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> When Orton wants to be he can be a fucking great heel.


He should never be face again


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Orton was the #1 AEW target.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Meh, Graves not there when Fire and Desire are out makes it boring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I like Mandy Rose because she is the only one not shilling merch.  Maybe she doesn’t have any merch though?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I still think Alexa and Nikki are entertaining.  But I am not sure why they are seemingly plowing through all the teams.

Hopefully this isn’t a sign that Nia is ready to come back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I still think Alexa and Nikki are entertaining.  But I am not sure why they are seemingly plowing through all the teams.
> 
> Hopefully this isn’t a sign that Nia is ready to come back.



Well Nia deleted her twitter so.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Graves not there when Fire and Desire are out makes it boring.


He'd be conflicted between Mandy and Alexa which would be somewhat entertaining.


k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Well damn, FIre and Desire looked strong despite the defeat.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

At some point they need to try to push Mandy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Braun has already tasted tag gold.... with the help of Nicholas.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

What is Treadstone?  A Bourne universe series?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Braun has already tasted tag gold.... with the help of Nicholas.


And Nicholas followed his lead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is Treadstone?  A Bourne universe series?



It's the program that created guys like Jason Bourne.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's the program that created guys like Jason Bourne.


I wondered if they just copied the name.  I haven’t seen any Bourne references.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Crowd is tired


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If nxt is going to be a two hour live show.  I think they should raid the nxt uk brand and improve the roster a bit.


Keep Walter as far as possible from Vince please.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

I was thinking Moustache Mountain, Storm, and Dunne are probably enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The top heel in the company.


I know you're being sarcastic, but he is.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Zayn falling down during that head scissors attack was a pretty big botch.

And wow.  Alexander winning that decisively.  What is going on with Sami?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I wondered if they just copied the name.  I haven’t seen any Bourne references.



It occurs in the Bourne series.  The series is pretty much the origin story of Project Treadstone and the various sleeper agents that went into the program.  I'm guessing the series will mention Bourne via name or events.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know you're being sarcastic, but he is.


He has go away heat.  That’s more heat than anyone else seems to have.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking Moustache Mountain, Storm, and Dunne are probably enough.


Christ, knowing Vince he'll have backstage segments with Dunne trying to bite people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He has go away heat.  That’s more heat than anyone else seems to have.


No such thing as go away heat, but yes he gets a bigger reaction than anyone in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Do these segments help the Street Profits?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Naty and Dolph at this point can't be salvaged. 



Sorry @Shirker but Dolph really needs to move on to his comedy.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Keep Walter as far as possible from Vince please.



WALTER would walk over moving to the US.  He's been open about his dislike for traveling away from europe for more than a few matches a year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER would walk over moving to the US.  He's been open about his dislike for traveling away from europe for more than a few matches a year.


Money talks though, if Vince gave him a big boy deal i find it hard to believe he'd turn it down at his age.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Man glad Tama Tonga and those boys don't take the logo of the only club mattering personal or else


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Hmm, well at least the main even is being given time instead of lasting under 5 minutes tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Money talks though, if Vince gave him a big boy deal i find it hard to believe he'd turn it down at his age.



He's had these offers though.  He's not budged before why would he now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

The ass kissing from commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

This has been a good Raw.  No Viking Experience.  WWE only used their most over superstars.  And the Orton attack was fun.

6.5/10


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

So new Tag champs now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Hmm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

"The depth of the tag team division"..... Vince you fucking retard.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Like I said.  Good raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

It was a coherent show that is taking its time and building towards the next PPV.  Lots of options for next week.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2019)

Gargano was better at eyeing up the title than Braun is.

Also Seth getting all the gold, we sure Roman was the chosen one and not some internet rumour that got out of hand hiding it was really Seth the entire time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Lol OC you deserve to job after resigning with WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "The depth of the tag team division"..... Vince you fucking retard.


LAX better realize this is the type of tag division that awaits them if they go there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Job?  They used to lose the trick or Street fight match to Enzo amore every year!  This is much better!  They had a competitive match with the top two babyfaces on Raw!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Job?  They used to lose the trick or Street fight match to Enzo amore every year!  This is much better!  They had a competitive match with the top two babyfaces on Raw!


Yeah they don't face off against anyone and lose to a team of two guys who had no chemistry again.


Yeah that's real impressive


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

also watching Austin's show and it's damn entertaining hope they give him another season and longer cause I don't mind these types of interviews.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2019)

So kiddies.

Who in here actually watched all 3 hours of RAW Garbage?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

The viewer has been programmed to believe that Braun and Rollins are a lot better.  If you try to flip that dynamic in one night.  It won’t work.  It will hurt Braun and Seth more than help Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> So kiddies.
> 
> Who in here actually watched all 3 hours of RAW Garbage?


I had it on the whole time.  I probably watched about an hour and 15 minutes total.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

So AEW is going to have a women’s championship match in their second of third show?  I just don’t like the roster.  I don’t see what combination they can put in that match that would appeal to me.

They need to get someone before their first LA show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> So kiddies.
> 
> Who in here actually watched all 3 hours of RAW Garbage?



I did . Not a bad show but honestly , nothing really impressive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The viewer has been programmed to believe that Braun and Rollins are a lot better.  If you try to flip that dynamic in one night.  It won’t work.  It will hurt Braun and Seth more than help Gallows and Anderson.



While this is true, at what point are you going to start taking the OC seriously?


If Karl and Luke don't get a winning streak going, no amount of AJ's or Finn's will change how people treat the OC.

Who cares about Seth he's already got established?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I did . Not a bad show but honestly , nothing really impressive.


I want that every week as a bare minimum.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> LAX better realize this is the type of tag division that awaits them if they go there



If they go there, they will be coming down on riding mowers and be mistaken for part of the lawn care group of the stadium they go to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they go there, they will be coming down on riding mowers and be mistaken for part of the lawn care group of the stadium they go to.


Pretty much. Now if they sign early, they can possibly join the tag team tourney  and well....LAX vs Young Bucks will be gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Also rooting for Eli Drake in NWA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh yea guys last bit of news apparently WWE wants to fix The Fiend. Apparently parents don't like how their kids are getting scared.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they go there, they will be coming down on riding mowers and be mistaken for part of the lawn care group of the stadium they go to.



Damn the Mexicools.  Going from cruiserweights who were booked equal or better than rey misterio to basically old man Vince being racist again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Never forget that there were some nights that Dolph got the best pop in the entire company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn the Mexicools.  Going from cruiserweights who were booked equal or better than rey misterio to basically old man Vince being racist again.



Vince can't help himself because he thinks stuff like that is good shit. 

But honestly, if they did sign NXT would have been the place they would have started but now that Vince is going to have his hand in that venue now.....   They should call EC3 first and ask how he's been doing in the company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2019)

Seth gonna challenge Becky for the womans title next week then 

Fuck you Vince


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea guys last bit of news apparently WWE wants to fix The Fiend. Apparently parents don't like how their kids are getting scared.


I expect that tbh.  I can’t imagine that USA wants the Head lantern around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea guys last bit of news apparently WWE wants to fix The Fiend. Apparently parents don't like how their kids are getting scared.



But he's going to be a DLC for the current 2K game, they have to sell the gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

The fucks not given towards poor Nattie.  Nothing but "What" chants.  And Sasha is suppose to be the heel here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he's going to be a DLC for the current 2K game, they have to sell the gimmick.


I think this report is false but man people are legit saying if it happens they jumping to AEW. Vince better be careful how he treats NXT and Bray


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I expect that tbh.  I can’t imagine that USA wants the Head lantern around.


With mass shootings lately no but the issue is the Fiend has a chance to be something special like Undertaker levels. Touching Bray's work would hurt him .


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Never forget that there were some nights that Dolph got the best pop in the entire company.


Dolph had a huge potential, good wrestler good seller and a very good look. But somehow he wasnt good enough for then 


Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea guys last bit of news apparently WWE wants to fix The Fiend. Apparently parents don't like how their kids are getting scared.


I dont even watch but why the fuck would anyone want that? People like the gimmick no? Or is it me being mislead by twitter?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2019)

@SAFFF my new set


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Naty and Dolph at this point can't be salvaged.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry @Shirker but Dolph really needs to move on to his comedy.



Won't hear any arguments from me. It's getting to the point where I just straight up don't get it anymore. People that like him only suffer when he's around because we remember all the times he was over, and people that don't... will suffer because he's eating up TV time to be part of dumb segments.



Jon Moxley said:


> With mass shootings lately no but the issue is the Fiend has a chance to be something special like Undertaker levels. *Touching Bray's work would hurt him* .



Not once has WWE shown that they've cared all that much about whether something hurts his character or not. Not a single time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Won't hear any arguments from me. It's getting to the point where I just straight up don't get it anymore. People that like him only suffer when he's around because we remember all the times he was over, and people that don't... will suffer because he's eating up TV time to be part of dumb segments.
> 
> 
> 
> Not once has WWE shown that they've cared all that much about whether something hurts his character or not. Not a single time.


They have to this time. There is a legit contender coming and WWE can't afford a fuck up.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @SAFFF my new set


she back! welcome back to the summer sets squad.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 20, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> she back! welcome back to the summer sets squad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

why in the hell did they change my background back to shitty Naruto?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> So AEW is going to have a women’s championship match in their second of third show?  I just don’t like the roster.  I don’t see what combination they can put in that match that would appeal to me.
> 
> They need to get someone before their first LA show.


I think of their women's division as a trial for Kenny. He has a month or two to get it in order, if not i think they'll demote him and book by committee.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think of their women's division as a trial for Kenny. He has a month or two to get it in order, if not i think they'll demote him and book by committee.


Aew needs someone like Tessa Blanchard to be the star on that division


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Aew needs someone like Tessa Blanchard to be the star on that division


Pay her.  Get it done!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Aew needs someone like Tessa Blanchard to be the star on that division


That's why they got her dad with Shawn. 

The issue is getting to buy her contract out .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

RIP Spidey in the MCU


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Aew needs someone like Tessa Blanchard to be the star on that division


AEW can build these characters they are all clean slates, the success of the women's division is dependent on the quality of the book.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW can build these characters they are all clean slates, the success of the women's division is dependent on the quality of the book.


That’s fair.  I think it doesn’t hurt to have an attraction though.  They should drive a Brinks truck to impact.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

I primarily harp on women’s wrestling because I do think nxt has the big advantage in that category.

Kisame is right though.  They can build the stars.  That option is more high risk though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I primarily harp on women’s wrestling because I do think nxt has the big advantage in that category.
> 
> Kisame is right though.  They can build the stars.  That option is more high risk though.


NXT has done a great job allocating time for their women. From Baszler to IO, all the way to Bianca. The slow build with Bianca has been most enjoyable to me personally. I agree NXT is so far ahead in the women's department.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> RIP Spidey in the MCU



Yeah just heard the news.

Also tonight's SD theme, Kofi is stupid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

So in September the beginning of the end of the know NXT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Gears 5 using a classic NiN rift.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

"What can't this guy do"

WIn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Why are Bliss and Cross on Smackdown?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why are Bliss and Cross on Smackdown?



Tag champs, can go on both brands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

This had better lead to a Bayley heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Why did Bayley do that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Turn her heel please, her face promos suck. Her character is a joke now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Murphy been really entertaining lately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did Bayley do that?



Creative trying to salvage her character.  I'm legit hoping it's a heel turn so she can team up with Sasha one last time and have those two terrorize both women's rosters on Raw and SD.... probably NXT when it's moves to USA in mid Sep.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

I was thinking about this match.  Murphy can’t knee DB in the head because of his concussion history.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Murphy in control guys.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Murphy’s law bitches!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Holy shit, Murphy won.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Enjoying Buddy a lot the last few weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Murphy won but for some reason they decide to have DB and Rowen get their heat back at his expense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Revival should win.  The partnership with Orton has made them hot.  Heavy Machinery has no momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Murphy won but for some reason they decide to have DB and Rowen get their heat back at his expense.


Murphy gets beat up backstage every week.  Vince thinks it is funny.  Just enjoy that he won a big match this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Revival should win.  The partnership with Orton has made them hot.  Heavy Machinery has no momentum.



Have they resigned or they still going to leave next summer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah just heard the news.
> 
> Also tonight's SD theme, Kofi is stupid.




Enjoy smackdown man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

And the burial of Gable commences.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enjoy smackdown man.



Buddy Murhpy beat DB.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the burial of Gable commences.


He’s getting a name change.

Shorty G!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Buddy Murhpy beat DB.


Well. . .  . good for Buddy? 

Beating a former heavyweight gives him some credibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Go Sami!  Cut a great promo!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

Being legit at this point I find myself not enjoying anything E. I've been watching Impact , NWA , NJPW , AEW stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

I forgot Nakamura was still in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

I popped big time for Sami becoming Nakamura’s mouthpiece.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2019)

So Rukia is Seth?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Shane is such an asshole.

@Lord Trollbias and I were way ahead of the curve on this dude.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

The finish to Smackdown was fucking funny.  I laughed for a good thirty seconds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

So Cedric Alexander's wife is gonna be at the Battle Royale at All Out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

Cody Rhodes was on NFL Network 


NFL realizing Vince Mcmahon trying to fight to wars at once and so now they want to help AEW crush Vince


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

People are going to hate on this.  But I thought it was really fucking funny.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2019)

FOX is NOT happy with Vince Mcmahon.

They were under the impression that NXT would be on FS1 but after today when NXT will go head to head the AEW on Wednesdays.

Apparently they'll also have main roster talent on NXT also.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> FOX is NOT happy with Vince Mcmahon.
> 
> They were under the impression that NXT would be on FS1 but after today when NXT will go head to head the AEW on Wednesdays.
> 
> Apparently they'll also have main roster talent on NXT also.


The fatigue from all those shows man. Jesus WWE might burn out kids and the die hards.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2019)

Even MORE good news.

Vince be HANDS ON with Takeovers too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fatigue from all those shows man. Jesus WWE might burn out kids and the die hards.


WWE doesn’t think long term.  Every thing is now, now, now!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Even MORE good news.
> 
> Vince be HANDS ON with Takeovers too.



Great. Maybe the Takeovers will stop sucking now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> People are going to hate on this.  But I thought it was really fucking funny.



The people on reddit are arguing like crazy over whether or not that’s Luke Harper with a dyed beard.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2019)

Guess I'll be the Gibbs of AEW


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cody Rhodes was on NFL Network
> 
> 
> NFL realizing Vince Mcmahon trying to fight to wars at once and so now they want to help AEW crush Vince



I wonder if NFL even think about Vince outside of once in a while that annoying fly that tries to enter the house but keeps face planting into windows like a dumbass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if NFL even think about Vince outside of once in a while that annoying fly that tries to enter the house but keeps face planting into windows like a dumbass.


Well he got some NFL backups in the league so it's somewhere. Plus Vince trying to get one of the top college prospects to leave by offering 30 million a year .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2019)

Oh wow.  The thread title changed.  That last title survived an entire year.  Probably just because there has been no passion for WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Oh wow.  The thread title changed.  That last title survived an entire year.  Probably just because there has been no passion for WWE.



It's more that I am lazy and someone posted Nicholas as Seth.  So I continued the joke.  Honestly after mania I was about to close this one and start a new clean slate but though nah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's more that I am lazy and someone posted Nicholas as Seth.  So I continued the joke.  Honestly after mania I was about to close this one and start a new clean slate but though nah.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2019)

Don't give me that look Mox.  I have the shovel in this place and will make you all have some good shit Pal.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2019)

This is all very entertaining to me.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

Any personal highlights this past week? Haven't been able to follow wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Don't give me that look Mox.  I have the shovel in this place and will make you all have some good shit Pal.


I'm just being a good company man is all


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just being a good company man is all


 
Ok you can Job to Jake, then I'll bury Jake because you got all the cheers because people will see through it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2019)

Everyone on NXT is getting main roster contracts and H is still fully in charge(according to Meltzer).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Everyone on NXT is getting main roster contracts and H is still fully in charge(according to Meltzer).



Then let this fuckin' war begin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

If Rukia is tag tram champion, then who is 24/7 champion?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> If Rukia is tag tram champion, then who is 24/7 champion?



Elias.

The joke came about because Rukia was at the mania where Braun won the title with Nicholas, everyone here just decided to joke saying Nicholas is Rukia.  Then it went on from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Also can someone go into hell and check the thermometer.  There's reports coming out that Punk's guys, WWE and Fox sports are in talks about Punk co-hosting a WWE show on Fox sports channel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ok you can Job to Jake, then I'll bury Jake because you got all the cheers because people will see through it.


Poor Jake. Old man Nemesis going after him because of nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Then let this fuckin' war begin.


AEW gonna lose. Oh well I'll either go to NJPW or retire from.wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Whelp Moxley is injured.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Poor Jake. Old man Nemesis going after him because of nothing



Honestly the only reason I mentioned him because he is the only other user begining with J I could think of there and then xD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly the only reason I mentioned him because he is the only other user begining with J I could think of there and then xD


Well if you go by EC3 then someone with E or gimmicky name should be mentioned like @SAFFF


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp Moxley is injured.


More proof that WWE guys can't handle the G1 style.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> More proof that WWE guys can't handle the G1 style.


It's that or his elbow from last year. Although some are just saying he's just got an eye infection.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2019)

I can't believe Mox has pinkeye from getting stiffed by Juice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I can't believe Mox has pinkeye from getting stiffed by Juice.


He'll be fine.  Just needs to rest and wait for next Saturday. Dude's been everywhere. He was on a wrestling high .


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2019)

Imagine missing the last AEW summer PPV because of pink eye.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Imagine missing the last AEW summer PPV because of pink eye.


It's being reported that his elbow is fucked up as well


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well if you go by EC3 then someone with E or gimmicky name should be mentioned like @SAFFF


where's my 10 bucks?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's being reported that his elbow is fucked up as well


Sounds like he's gonna be out before AEW's weekly TV even launches. damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> where's my 10 bucks?


At the office...just ask ole man Nemesis.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> At the office...just ask ole man Nemesis.



Sorry I used that money to pay a kid to kick the ball in the air 10 times in a row only to boot it into row Z after the 9th kick.

Then took the money back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

QUICK someone check on @Lord Trollbias  remove all dangerous tools around him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2019)

...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> ...


Its ok


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Its ok


She's dead to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> She's dead to me


Damn not a reaction I expected


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Vince right now "PAUL GET THE SHOVEL, REMEMBER RUSEV!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince right now "PAUL GET THE SHOVEL, REMEMBER RUSEV!"


If Rusev resigns with this company he deserves to get cucked.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If Rusev resigns with this company he deserves to get cucked.



Who knows.  Right now it seems Vince is actually going to be walking away more and more once XFL goes live.  Hunter might sneak in with Paul and Bischoff to have Vince watch some older Raw/smackdown on the network while fixing present day shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Who knows.  Right now it seems Vince is actually going to be walking away more and more once XFL goes live.  Hunter might sneak in with Paul and Bischoff to have Vince watch some older Raw/smackdown on the network while fixing present day shows.


Good plan. The one thing I want WWW fans to do from now on is no longer cheer when the old man is on tv. Chant please retire


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Good plan. The one thing I want WWW fans to do from now on is no longer cheer when the old man is on tv. Chant please retire



Please we all know when he comes out they'll sing along to the theme, bow to him and need for him to go full heel to get a single boo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Please we all know when he comes out they'll sing along to the theme, bow to him and need for him to go full heel to get a single boo.


Yea it's asking too much from the nostalgia and kiddies


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea it's asking too much from the nostalgia and kiddies



Yeah being around in AE pretty much gives you a pass these days.  Hell even the guy who had a type of vitriol go away heat named after him is cheered like no other when he comes out as a gang along to Triple h / hbk or nwo when either turn up.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince right now "PAUL GET THE SHOVEL, REMEMBER RUSEV!"



Nah, Seth and Beck are well within each other's "leagues". Vince probably has 0 issue with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah being around in AE pretty much gives you a pass these days.  Hell even the guy who had a type of vitriol go away heat named after him is cheered like no other when he comes out as a gang along to Triple h / hbk or nwo when either turn up.


Lol yea it's funny . If you were associated in any way to that era you're a god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nah, Seth and Beck are well within each other's "leagues". Vince probably has 0 issue with it.


The issue now is that wwe fans are telling seth and becky to invite Moxley to the wedding.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

They will probably have the wedding at Wrestlemania.  Lmao.  They can win a match against Miz and Maryse beforehand too.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

Lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2019)

LMAO Becky just made a mistake!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> LMAO Becky just made a mistake!


Seth probably gonna cheat on her on wedding day


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lol yea it's funny . If you were associated in any way to that era you're a god.



You mean Marc Mero could appear and be a god too.

Actually that might not be a good idea.  If Brock finds him there....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You mean Marc Mero could appear and be a god too.
> 
> Actually that might not be a good idea.  If Brock finds him there....


He's a god for having Sable by his side


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's a god for having Sable by his side



Sad thing was that Mero was legit as fuck in his own right.  Bringing sable with him fucked him over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing was that Mero was legit as fuck in his own right.  Bringing sable with him fucked him over.


Yea Sable took heat away from him that he needed. 

Also Austin not wanting to feud with him helped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

So yeah Moxley is still wrestling next week and was even advertised for the shows.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2019)

Mox gonna get cheap heat by infecting the crowd with pink eye


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

Seth is using Becky as cover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Mox gonna get cheap heat by infecting the crowd with pink eye


It's funny NJPW is pissed at Impact for what they did to Okada and now they messed up another company's star.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkkk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Least they got a good replacement

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2019)

"Karma" -Seth, probably


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Karma" -Seth, probably


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  your boy is getting rid of his elbow infection altogether. Best choice by all parties, it's better than having him wrestle and delivering a subpar performance while getting hurt even worse. 
Now pac vs omega is an absolutely awesome match that's going to kill it and they can properly build omega vs Moxley on tv with the promos the tv programs and everything. 
Very sad for jon tho, but sometimes the better comes out of the worst

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley  your boy is getting rid of his elbow infection altogether. Best choice by all parties, it's better than having him wrestle and delivering a subpar performance while getting hurt even worse.
> Now pac vs omega is an absolutely awesome match that's going to kill it and they can properly build omega vs Moxley on tv with the promos the tv programs and everything.
> Very sad for jon tho, but sometimes the better comes out of the worst


Question is will he have to drop the US title.


Also Punk just got proof that WWE gives staph infections.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Question is will he have to drop the US title.
> 
> 
> Also Punk just got proof that WWE gives staph infections.


I think he will have to drop it. And in the future I can see him working less indy shows and doing aew/njpw only as a security measure. 
Since he said he will be back for the tv shows them the surgery is just to get rid of the remaining of the infection ( which isnt that bad), he can keep the njpw title and just defend it later at WK. 

People say he got it in njpw but nope, it's the remaining of his old shit he got when he got hurt in wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I think he will have to drop it. And in the future I can see him working less indy shows and doing aew/njpw only as a security measure.
> Since he said he will be back for the tv shows them the surgery is just to get rid of the remaining of the infection ( which isnt that bad), he can keep the njpw title and just defend it later at WK.
> 
> People say he got it in njpw but nope, it's the remaining of his old shit he got when he got hurt in wwe.


Yea he even said it on the special Chronicles that he got staph infection. WWE dirty as fuck. Watch out Main


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least they got a good replacement



Ohh right. A lot of people are actually over in this company so stuff like injuries isnt a huge deal.



Jon Moxley said:


> Also Punk just got proof that WWE gives staph infections.



You referring to this Moxley thing or is there some weird new news come out regarding that story?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ohh right. A lot of people are actually over in this company so stuff like injuries isnt a huge deal.
> 
> 
> 
> You referring to this Moxley thing or is there some weird new news come out regarding that story?


I remember hearing another wrestler posted he had staph infection but deleted his tweet after. Jon is just the big ass proof that WWE is carny as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least they got a good replacement


Upgrade.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Upgrade.


Hopefully that can allow then to build Moxley vs omega on tv
This could be a blessing in disguise. Moxley just has to get through this ( and he will likely become an even bigger babyface after this since wrestlers coming back from injuries are always more over). 
The guy will be fine and they will be fine


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkkk


your usernames really are cursed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> your usernames really are cursed.


Don't blame me for WWE giving staph to their two guys they didn't want to push


----------



## pat pat (Aug 23, 2019)

They need to film Moxley watching pac vs omega blowing the roof while sitting at home. And give us that glorious "Jonny is here to get what's his back" 
I hope the guy get well soon, this is disgusting to see some people being happy about It on twitter but hey...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Upgrade.


Mofo I'll goddamn neg you. Kenny vs Mox was my hype for the summer. I'll go hire Meng to take care of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

My next name change will be to Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Upgrade.


Huge upgrade for sure. I'm just sad because Omega was getting some good promo work in against MOX, i wanted to see that continue.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Huge upgrade for sure. I'm just sad because Omega was getting some good promo work in against MOX, i wanted to see that continue.


They should hold off until they have a tnt ppv scheduled.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

If you are just going to have a meaningless throwaway match.  Neville is the right man for the job.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least they got a good replacement



This is the better match up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't blame me for WWE giving staph to their two guys they didn't want to push



But they did pushed Ambrose. He just wasn’t good enough of a draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But they did pushed Ambrose. He just wasn’t good enough of a draw.


No they didn't and you know it. That title reign was due to Reigns being stupid .


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No they didn't and you know it. That title reign was due to Reigns being stupid .



But Dean carried SD for a while when he was champ and we can still count it as a push right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But Dean carried SD for a while when he was champ and we can still count it as a push right?



Yea ok I'll give you that. Still he was always the sheep of the Shield. I don't know what to tell you that will make you care about Moxley so I give up on this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea ok I'll give you that. Still he was always the sheep of the Shield. I don't know what to tell you that will make you care about Moxley so I give up on this.



I do care but I really can’t remove this image of Shane McMahon whenever I see Dean wrestling in the ring lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I do care but I really can’t remove this image of Shane McMahon whenever I see Dean wrestling in the ring lol


Dude he's not Shane. If you saw his match with Penta or you saw his G1 stuff the man has potential to be an all around wrestler. He also drew new subscribers to NJPW , has the most watched youtube NJPW video of all time about a mile , is wrestling from Six Flags and ball parks to Japan and Jacksonville. He is everywhere cause he loves the business . Does he need work? Sure but it's not like he hasn't had gpod matches anymore . Forget Dean Ambrose , Jon Moxley has proven he is a good wrestler that if he has more time in NJPW or learns from Kenny and the boys , he could be even better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2019)

There's a reason why Undertaker wanted a one on one with Moxley . There's a reason Austin wants to redo the interview with Mox. They see something in him that at DON showed he could be.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)

Moxley is a stay-at-home husband.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But they did pushed Ambrose. He just wasn’t good enough of a draw.



Bullshit


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2019)

Just from hearing how little wwe cared about putting together Ambrose's match with Brock at that one mania should tell you just how much they cared about Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

Pac vs omega is the closest thing we will get from a Kenny omega njpw classic. People are sad but after the show the soundtrack is going to change


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

@Jon Moxley  meltzer reported that he will be out at max for 4 weeks
A 4 weeks injury : it's not even that bad 
But the timing couldn't have been worse! 
Mox must be outraged, this injury was there specifically to take him out of All out. 
But now they can redo the exact same angle they did at the end of DON but this time at the first show and do a better storyline


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Just from hearing how little wwe cared about putting together Ambrose's match with Brock at that one mania should tell you just how much they cared about Ambrose.


He should've never been put into a match with bork in the first place, he's not legitimate nor does he have the wrestling credibility like a Bryan or AJ did. Brock took it as a slight, and i don't fault him for that.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

Damn Moxley seems crushed by it, it's the first time I see the guy tweet so much 
  Ohhh man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He should've never been put into a match with bork in the first place, he's not legitimate nor does he have the wrestlingg credibility like a Bryan or AJ did. Brock took it as a slight, and i don't fault him for that.


If we're going by your logic then AJ or Bryan pr Finn shouldn't have faced brock. They're just midgets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 24, 2019)

That's BS, the build up for Moxley vs Lesnar was over the top, people were hyped and the segments were epic. Going into It mox had two advantages, he is a mad hardcore guy So he would have fucked up brock with weapons and he was always booked as a tough friend who never stays down.
  Wwe just sucks and dropped the ball period


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He should've never been put into a match with bork in the first place, he's not legitimate nor does he have the wrestlingg credibility like a Bryan or AJ did. Brock took it as a slight, and i don't fault him for that.



Dipshit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If we're going by your logic then AJ or Bryan pr Finn shouldn't have faced brock. They're just midgets.


No if you read my post you would understand AJ and Bryan have enough wrestling credibility. Both of them can stretch the shit out of other wrestlers in real life.

I didn't include Balor in my post idk why you brought him up, we knew it was a loss the second we realized it wasn't the Demon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No if you read my post you would understand AJ and Bryan have enough wrestling credibility. Both of them can stretch the shit out of other wrestlers in real life.
> 
> I didn't include Balor in my post idk why you brought him up, we knew it was a loss the second we realized it wasn't the Demon.


Doesn't matter they dont have legitimacy as guys who can take big guys so they shouldn't have had those matches.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Doesn't matter they dont have legitimacy as guys who can take big guys so they shouldn't have had those matches.



Well, maaaybe AJ did. I forget what his storyline was at the time. But Mr. GayCommunity has been treated pretty decently since roughly 5/6 or so months after he showed up, so it was probably alright.

lol @ Bryan tho. Imagine it being the year of the truth and the way Jesus Christ, two thousand years + nineteen, and thinking that Bryan had anything going for him when he faced Lesnar.

Imagine forgetting that the only time he was given anything for an extended period of time was when they did it kicking and screaming and then *still* couldn't stick the landing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Doesn't matter they dont have legitimacy as guys who can take big guys so they shouldn't have had those matches.


Are you daft? Bryan went through Randy, H, and Batista to win his world title at wrestlemania. He's like big man kryptonite. AJ has taken down Cena. Both of them have that kayfabe legitimacy going for them. Couple those facts with their real life ability to stretch guys into pretzels and it's completely within reason they would have a chance against Lesnar. Because remember, neither one of them even won the match.

Ambrose is a kamakize guy in kayfabe and in reality he has the wrestling ability of a wet worm. Of course Brock was upset to be working with a B player.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are you daft? Bryan went through Randy, H, and Batista to win his world title at wrestlemania. He's like big man kryptonite. AJ has taken down Cena. Both of them have that kayfabe legitimacy going for them. Couple those facts with their real life ability to stretch guys into pretzels and it's completely within reason they would have a chance against Lesnar. Because remember, neither one of them even won the match.
> 
> Ambrose is a kamakize guy in kayfabe and in reality he has the wrestling ability of a wet worm. Of course Brock was upset to be working with a B player.


Doesnt matter shouldn't have had them face Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well, maaaybe AJ did. I forget what his storyline was at the time. But Mr. GayCommunity has been treated pretty decently since roughly 5/6 or so months after he showed up, so it was probably alright.
> 
> lol @ Bryan tho. Imagine it being the year of the truth and the way Jesus Christ, two thousand years + nineteen, and thinking that Bryan had anything going for him when he faced Lesnar.
> 
> Imagine forgetting that the only time he was given anything for an extended period of time was when they did it kicking and screaming and then *still* couldn't stick the landing.


See what Kisame is doing is using things out of control like booking as a way to knock down Ambrose so I'm using the same method for those "vanilla midgets."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyways Fenix might be hurt too.


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 24, 2019)

Omega vs PAC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Doesnt matter shouldn't have had them face Brock.


Yes they should have. The matches we're praised by everyone alike. Your boy Ambrose wasn't a B player because of bad booking, he's a B player because that's who he is. He was the Billy Gunn of the shield.

Bryan and AJ are top of the line talents that got over in spite of booking, unlike your boy who has floundered in every position WWE put him in. Enjoy the run he's having now because just like every other time in his career the steam will blow off quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes they should have. The matches we're praised by everyone alike. Your boy Ambrose wasn't a B player because of bad booking, he's a B player because that's who he is. He was the Billy Gunn of the shield.
> 
> Bryan and AJ are top of the line talents that got over in spite of booking, unlike your boy who has floundered in every position WWE put him in. Enjoy the run he's having now because just like every other time in his career the steam will blow off quick.




Eh . I will. I'm tired of people burying Jon cause he isn't a flippy guy or muscle man.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ambrose is a kamakize guy in kayfabe and in reality he has the wrestling ability of a wet worm. Of course Brock was upset to be working with a B player.



The notion of Lesnar phoning it in/giving reciepts to a dude because he doesn't find him the best worker is comedy that no writer can match.

Children in the stone age were disposed of for being less retarded than such a statement.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The notion of Lesnar phoning it in/giving reciepts to a dude because he doesn't find him the best worker is comedy that no writer can match.
> 
> Children in the stone age were disposed of for being less retarded than such a statement.


Nobody said he had to be the best worker, but he's not in Lesnars league. He had no business being in the ring with Lesnar in a singles match on PPV, nonetheless Wrestlemania. It's just a complete joke. 

And you can keep saying everyone is retarded but Lesnar himself felt that way so you're arguing a moot point. I'll take his opinion in this scenario over some guy on an anime board.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Having to get over in spite of bad booking is also one of the stupidest things in the world and makes me question how well the people who bring it up as a legit argument can eat by themselves.
> 
> Stop being embarrassing ^ (use bro), shit ain't cute.


It's ok to be an ambrose fan but calling people retarded, embarrassing, or whatever other terms you want to use just because they're letting you know he's an average talent makes you look bad.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2019)

Any good WWE news?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2019)

The degradation of Spud continues.  Also Truff gains back the 7/11 title which includes a 10 cent increase in pay...... yay.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _Tagging cuz the thread has moved on_ 





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nobody said he had to be the best worker, but he's not in Lesnars league. He had no business being in the ring with Lesnar in a singles match on PPV, nonetheless Wrestlemania. It's just a complete joke.



Lesnar has a league as a wrestler

Never noticed. Wish I could see it.



> And you can keep saying everyone is retarded but Lesnar himself felt that way so you're arguing a moot point. I'll take his opinion in this scenario over some guy on an anime board.



And I'll take my eyes and ears over a prick I don't have a lot of respect for, thanks....

Matches of a guy were lackluster in one promotion
Matches are critically acclaimed and fun when said guy moved to 3 other ones

Any gobshite can put the pieces of the puzzle together for why that is. I don't give a shit what the guy in the first company has to say about it.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's ok to be an ambrose fan but calling people retarded, embarrassing, or whatever other terms you want to use just because they're letting you know he's an average talent makes you look bad.



Imma say this once.
You don't have to be an Ambrose fan to find the idea that you should be required to actively fight how shittily the show is inherently run as a barometer of the abilities of the talent.
You don't have to be a fan of *anyone* specifically to know this. Because to argue otherwise is fucking insane and I think you know that.



> ....makes you look bad



Yeah I don't care.
If I crossed any boundaries Khris or Nemesis will take care of it and I won't complain. Stop trying to get under Jon's skin by saying stupid shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2019)

Lol this whole page sounded like LGBTQWXYZ demanding entitleme—-i mean equality


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's ok to be an ambrose fan but calling people retarded, embarrassing, or whatever other terms you want to use just because they're letting you know he's an average talent makes you look bad.




Whatever dude. I'd rather not talk about Moxley when it comes to you. Jake at least admits that he doesn't like Mox but you're doing the same thing Vince did to him, burying him.


I've had to hear this shit from people who hate Mox, who are WWE fans, and when he was going through his losing through stupid shit, had to endure people laughing at him.


He has great matches, has the world talking, and yet you still say he's average or he got lucky.


It is what it is but I won't discuss Mox with you . I know why I like him and to me he isn't average. In fact the sheer easy ness people can  brush anything good of him is sickening. 


Mox is the best to me cause he loves the wrestling business more than anyone. He legit is your every day guy who said fuck it I love wrestling keep your millions and has wrestled from Japan to Jacksonville to ball parks and  Six flags. 

He isn't athletic but he damn tries to fly at 6'4 . He isn't Bret Hart's level in technician but he's sound.

He' s not CM Punk levels on the mic but he's still good.

That's why you calling him average to me is the Vince Mcmahon bs that I'd rather not hear.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagging cuz the thread has moved on_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't notice the guy who got the loudest pop in WWE this year just for holding a worthless prop to his ear and nodding his head?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Convo's switching to overness now? Sweet, that's less subjective anyway, and not as frustrating to talk about. When it comes to cheers and being over, Lesnar is heads and shoulders above Dean without question, that's a fact.

...hey, you know who else he curbstomps in terms of being over? Literally everyone. Having the leverage to not have your character raped by piss poor writing has that benefit. Thank god they do that for everyone, right?

But whatever, you right on that front. Though if we're being honest with ourselves... Fyter Fest.

Edit*
Oh shit, better example.
Double or Nothing, lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2019)

Guys your opinions on this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guys your opinions on this.


Was gonna show this to @Kisame3rd14  if this is what he meant about go away heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 25, 2019)

So I watched ROH tonight. 

Nice to see Cobb pick up a title shot after his strong G1.

Rock N Roll espress still can semi wrestle well. Briscoes were fine I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 26, 2019)

Kofi and Bryan likely pissed Vince off yesterday when in a house show they GTS'd each other and caused cm punk chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Kenny went off 

RIP Moxley


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2019)

That should've been on a Road To. I'm salivating for this match now. Hoping Jon can get things taken care of and rest up well.



Nemesis said:


> Kofi and Bryan likely pissed Vince off yesterday when in a house show they GTS'd each other and caused cm punk chants.



Why the hell would they do that?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That should've been on a Road To. I'm salivating for this match now. Hoping Jon can get things taken care of and rest up well.


Probably for the next PPV. They said they're doing only 4 PPV's a year so next one might come during Halloween


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guys your opinions on this.



It's an interesting discussion that's always worth having, and I like how he laid things out and explained thhem. Tho I vehemently disagree with the point he tried to make in the last few moments. If you have a character that's actively effecting you viewership negatively, you're fucking up. There's no middle road about it. The character is hurting you, it is hurting your business, you need to fix something about it. Period.

I say this as someone who actually likes Corbin. I mean, his current character is ass for like 4 reasons, but the concept of Corbin the big bad bald bully is one I don't inherently have a problem with. Fuck, I miss the lone wolf.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh yeah they announced new matches as well

SCU vs A boy, another boy , their dinosaur


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Also can't wait for NWA to make their return on tv. Eli Drake FTW!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny went off
> 
> RIP Moxley


Be aew 
Drop omega vs Moxley right before tickets for all out go on sale. Sell out in record time 
Moxley has a 4 weeks injury 
-> use the injury angle to make the rivalry more personal, more hype more electric 
-> use the Moxley vs omega again to sellout another arena with the Match as a headline. 
Absolutely perfecto 
Mox will respond to this soon, I am sure. The guy must be vibrating of excitement after shit like that.
Those two are gonna kill each others on the mic in October

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 
Sp cody is friendo friendo and took mjf under his wings....
The bucks just said they dont have time to support hangman at all out because they are busy 
Kenny barely gives a shit about him and is focusing on Moxley and being the face of the company.
Jericho is now releasing rhongs everywhere saying he will make hangman the best wrestler and the future of aew and that hangman just isnt ready yet.......
  Could we possibly see a hangman going to the dark side? Abandoned by his so called friends ? With a Jericho that opens his arms to him fully? What if he is one of jericho's partner at the first show?
Jericho in his battle against the elite would take their little protégé from them and trying to shape him in his own way
How epic would that shit be? 
 I am crossing thinking of this star wars level of drama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley
> Sp cody is friendo friendo and took mjf under his wings....
> The bucks just said they dont have time to support hangman at all out because they are busy
> Kenny barely gives a shit about him and is focusing on Moxley and being the face of the company.
> ...


This sounds both awful yet good. Not sure how to feel.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This sounds both awful yet good. Not sure how to feel.


Every good drama sounds awful but awesome  
A dad and his secret son running around in the galaxy sounds cringe but based at the same time, = star wars 
 Hangman as jericho's son


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Every good drama sounds awful but awesome
> A dad and his secret son running around in the galaxy sounds cringe but based at the same time, = star wars
> Hangman as jericho's son


I think Hangman does need to learn from Jericho on presence and mic skills so I guess that could work. 

Also Shooter for AEW


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think Hangman does need to learn from Jericho on presence and mic skills so I guess that could work.
> 
> Also Shooter for AEW


Shooter is dead in the aewverse


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2019)

I honestly find pat pat's fantasy booking kinda more appealing than the current storyline going on right now.

Like, I'll give it a chance to play out as TV hasn't even started yet, but I'm just still having trouble seeing it as the main event they want it to be.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I honestly find pat pat's fantasy booking kinda more appealing than the current storyline going on right now.
> 
> Like, I'll give it a chance to play out as TV hasn't even started yet, but I'm just still having trouble seeing it as the main event they want it to be.


That's weird because they have put more emphasis on the fact that hangman isnt ready rather than the fact that he is this huge main eventer ( even with his injury and all) and now you have Jericho talking about how hangman is great and he can shape him to be the future right at the moment where hangman's friends are giving up on him?  
 Tight now Jericho is uninronically one of the few people giving him a hand : 
It could be an interesting turn of events


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2019)

Well if the idea is truly to get me to be a little unenthused by the matchup, to tease a betrayal then I'm being fuckin' worked. Which i wouldn't be mad at.

I'd rather be tricked into thinking something is just sorta mediocre and then proven wrong than to be tricked into thinking something is complete shit and then proven right, but told I was wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Shooter is dead in the aewverse


Man if Shooter was allowed to join up with Mox not only would it help his character but the sheer gold of having him chill with Mox and maybe even mess with Renee


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man if Shooter was allowed to join up with Mox not only would it help his character but the sheer gold of having him chill with Mox and maybe even mess with Renee


 I'll wait to see how moxley's character is in aew. Because I felt like his aew self was way too chaotic and psychotic to have a minion. But it could always be only a part of his character


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I'll wait to see how moxley's character is in aew. Because I felt like his aew self was way too chaotic and psychotic to have a minion. But it could always be only a part of his character


True it's just people already asking Renee about having a son now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Shit I got injured too today 

I even cursed myself


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True it's just people already asking Renee about having a son now


 really?  
Holy crap its epic  


Jon Moxley said:


> Shit I got injured too today
> 
> I even cursed myself


You are damned


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> really?
> Holy crap its epic
> 
> You are damned


Least it's a stress fracture and not staph


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least it's a stress fracture and not staph


What a prick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What a prick




Kenny can't bury me


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny can't bury me


What If..he is reading the forum and bury you anyway for cursing your face?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

What will happen on Raw tonight?  King of the Ring??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2019)

Starting Raw off with the Spanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2019)

Tepid Becky chants.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m confused because I thought Nattie was going to be out a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m confused because I thought Nattie was going to be out a while.



WWE logic a shit.  That or the DB verse is real and so are senzu beans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2019)

Street Prophets giving me reasons not to watch the Tag Team round robin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> What If..he is reading the forum and bury you anyway for cursing your face?


Then I'll change my name to Kenny next time


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then I'll change my name to Kenny next time


Please stay way with your "luck"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Cant watch Raw. Things got moved. Wonder if it was a blessing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Please stay way with your "luck"


Don't worry I'll change it to Vince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2019)

Hmm, so Drew lost and Ricochet moves on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Drew lost and Ricochet moves on.


Wow!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

King Corbin!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

I read the news.

Braun can’t afford to lose to Seth tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

I want to see Miz cheat to win.  The heel turn should be subtle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Corbin kicked out of the skull crushing finale?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias King Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Exciting match for Nikki Cross.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Roode and Ziggler?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Roode and Ziggler winning fucking stuns me.

Fans were mad when Gallows and Anderson lost last week.  They were mad about the disrespect shown to the tag division.  So for a newly formed team to win.. WWE doubled down on not listening to the fans.  Wow!


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 26, 2019)

Gallows and Anderson are dumbfucks for resigning in the first place.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

They have families.  Their families live in the US.  And this is the time for them to take the money.  Re-signing was a no-brainer tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have families.  Their families live in the US.  And this is the time for them to take the money.  Re-signing was a no-brainer tbh.


Ok but people who resign better expect not to do anything in E.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Oh I can't wait to see when the roster is too packed and Paulie and Hunter can't book for everyone


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 26, 2019)

Corbin going to win KOTR while Drew keeps getting disrespected.
Drew should be UC by now dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Corbin going to win KOTR while Drew keeps getting disrespected.
> Drew should be UC by now dammit.


He has an accent dammit!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Drew hasn’t gotten over with the fans.  Corbin is obviously a terrible pick.  But I don’t like Drew either.

Go with King Andrade.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Tap out Strowman!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

The ref took a bad bump.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

Why did the OC get sacrificed for Braun?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have families.  Their families live in the US.  And this is the time for them to take the money.  Re-signing was a no-brainer tbh.


fuck family??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2019)

3/10 Raw guys.  No really terrible segments.  But just a really boring three hours.  I don’t know why Roode and Ziggler won.  And I don’t know why the OC was made to look so bad.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have families.  Their families live in the US.  And this is the time for them to take the money.  Re-signing was a no-brainer tbh.


 that's a part of the equation a lot of people seem to ignore


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> that's a part of the equation a lot of people seem to ignore


goddayum catwoman


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> that's a part of the equation a lot of people seem to ignore


Like I said that's fine if you resign for that reason but be prepared to have Vinnie not give a shit about your division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you're still arguing about MOX, i wa


PlacidSanity said:


> Guys your opinions on this.


This was so fucking accurate.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Like I said that's fine if you resign for that reason but be prepared to have Vinnie not give a shit about your division.


Oh I agree they shouldnt whine. They signed they had their reasons but now NO bitching on twitter.


SAFFF said:


> goddayum catwoman


 




When after omega's promo everyone calls him a heel you can see what 20 years of wwe monopoly did. People literally thinks a babyface needs to be a dumbass happy to go guy who never gets upset, angry,  jealous or arrogant. Even tho Dwayne was an arrogant prick who humiliated his opponents and stone cold was an alcoholic barbaric dude in kayfabe.
 I love cena but his run as the face absolutely brainwashed fans into thinking babyface all needs to be retarded passive complacent guys.
 How is omega a herl in that promo? Moxley attack him throw that big ass challenge get everyone hyped and then messes up in japan ( in storyline that's what happened). But omega is supposed to be another cookie cutter babyface and say "awww poor guy I hope you have a fine recovery get well soon and lets shake hands like every babyface facing each others in wwe for the last 15 years."
 Well no  that would be boring. But thank god it seems aew wants to have actual babyface who have some guts and pride.

Waiting for Moxley's response now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

I unsubscribe from the wwe network like back in 2017 and bought njpw world when y2j vs omega 1 happened.
 At least with nu Japan its 90% of the time quality content, at this point if fans still get tricked by wwe, I dont know what to say


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

I think Corbin’s push has always been about sticking it to Meltzer; who is one of his biggest critics.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They have families.  Their families live in the US.  And this is the time for them to take the money.  Re-signing was a no-brainer tbh.



I use to accept this answer, but now it kinda makes me scratch my head. Granted,this is the entertainment industry, and also wrestling, so the lack of job security makes decisions like that difficult, I'm sure but... The fuck are you guys doing with your money that if you fuck off from dubya for any amount of time suddenly you gonna be strugglin? Lance storm brought up the family thing for Oldburg taking the oil money as well. You guys don't make as much dosh as other athletes yeah, but it's still a lot of fuckin' money, even for the jobbers. 

It's weird to me and just seems like a manipulative excuse because they don't wanna give the actual reason: _guaranteed acquisition of embarrassing amounts of income in a position where you don't really have to try that hard.
_
Not for everyone of course, but I'm pretty sure that's the reason for most of the talent that complain but still re-sign (Revival, Sasha)  or the company men that get either dumped on a lot or not used at all (Ryder, Tyler, etc.). Shit, that's the reason I haven't quit my job yet despite every waking moment I spend there inching me closer to my balcony.


Didn't watch Raw. Please tell me this is implying what i think it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I use to accept this answer, but now it kinda makes me scratch my head. Granted,this is the entertainment industry, and also wrestling, so the lack of job security makes decisions like that difficult, I'm sure but... The fuck are you guys doing with your money that if you fuck off from dubya for any amount of time suddenly you gonna be strugglin? Lance storm brought up the family thing for Oldburg taking the oil money as well. You guys don't make as much dosh as other athletes yeah, but it's still a lot of fuckin' money, even for the jobbers.
> 
> It's weird to me and just seems like a manipulative excuse because they don't wanna give the actual reason: _guaranteed acquisition of embarrassing amounts of income in a position where you don't really have to try that hard.
> _
> ...


Moxley saved up his cash and left. So you might be right.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2019)

So did Punk, and he was treated far better (booking-wise) and didn't have a viable alternative to fall back on.

I mean, heck, I'm not faulting people for not doing it - indie scene/Japan is fucking hard - I just tire of hearing excuses specifically meant to make the ones that question it seem like bad people or too idealistic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> So did Punk, and he was treated far better (booking-wise) and didn't have a viable alternative to fall back on.
> 
> I mean, heck, I'm not faulting people for not doing it - indie scene/Japan is fucking hard - I just tire of hearing excuses specifically meant to make the ones that question it seem like bad people or too idealistic.


Yea that's also why I'm done with wrestlers who bitch about booking yet they chose to resign. At some point you chose money over creative freedom. That's on you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

for a second i thought it was xavier woods at the back


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I use to accept this answer, but now it kinda makes me scratch my head. Granted,this is the entertainment industry, and also wrestling, so the lack of job security makes decisions like that difficult, I'm sure but... The fuck are you guys doing with your money that if you fuck off from dubya for any amount of time suddenly you gonna be strugglin? Lance storm brought up the family thing for Oldburg taking the oil money as well. You guys don't make as much dosh as other athletes yeah, but it's still a lot of fuckin' money, even for the jobbers.
> 
> It's weird to me and just seems like a manipulative excuse because they don't wanna give the actual reason: _guaranteed acquisition of embarrassing amounts of income in a position where you don't really have to try that hard.
> _
> ...


 I think you might be right here


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea that's also why I'm done with wrestlers who bitch about booking yet they chose to resign. At some point you chose money over creative freedom. That's on you.



can you really blame people when they put over their wellbeing first instead of glory and vanity?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> can you really blame people when they put over their wellbeing first instead of glory and vanity?


Then they shouldnt bitch about wwe on twitter either...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Then they shouldnt bitch about wwe on twitter either...



they're just expressing their dismay and just telling how they truly feel. nothing wrong about that.

we're all slaves to these big corporations not even john is immune to that


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> they're just expressing their dismay and just telling how they truly feel. nothing wrong about that.
> 
> we're all slaves to these big corporations not even john is immune to that


Nah they spend their time crying and bitching on internet about how they want to go back to njpw and then they sign to wear again. SO! If they keep complaining then they will look like fools


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> can you really blame people when they put over their wellbeing first instead of glory and vanity?


That's why I'm saying you can't have both. You chose to put your well being which is understandable but you can't then turn around and get  pissed if said company won't use you the way you want.  You can't have both which sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> can you really blame people when they put over their wellbeing first instead of glory and vanity?



Course not. It's why I don't have a problem with guys like Shinsuke and AJ resigning. They don't seem to have any gripes with the brand at all and more power to 'em.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Even tho Dwayne was an arrogant prick who humiliated his opponents and stone cold was an alcoholic barbaric dude in kayfabe.



But neither were Vince's first choice of gimmick for either.  He had to be made kicking, screaming and beaten down by Bischoff to change them.  Dwayne was the babiest of babyfaces when Vince tried to push him.  While Austin was the silent Ringmaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But neither were Vince's first choice of gimmick for either.  He had to be made kicking, screaming and beaten down by Bischoff to change them.  Dwayne was the babiest of babyfaces when Vince tried to push him.  While Austin was the silent Ringmaster.


Yes and both of those bland versions failed. The one who succeed were the edgy ones.
People just love edginess. That's why GOT was a success, everyone "good guys" or "bad guys" are edgy to an extent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah they spend their time crying and bitching on internet about how they want to go back to njpw and then they sign to wear again. SO! If they keep complaining then they will look like fools



they are all fools and they are aware of it!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's why I'm saying you can't have both. You chose to put your well being which is understandable but you can't then turn around and get  pissed if said company won't use you the way you want.  You can't have both which sucks but it is what it is.



and AEW is trying to change that!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> and AEW is trying to change that!



Tye Dillinger will change the world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2019)

The people booking him certainly have the potential to.
It can illicit the uncanny response of giving me to give a shit for instance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> and AEW is trying to change that!



We'll see . I hope AEW forces vince to change how he treats employees but I think the old man's ego will destroy everything if Paul and HHH end up making the product better. That's why I'm dropping E, that old fucker will come in pissed that nobody praises him and will bring the fans "GOOD SHIT"  .


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

This is a very long post explaining why I think why I think the ideas of heel and faces arent needed anymore and are just a waste.

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end cody was right, the old heel/face dynamic is BS and outdated. Let the story and characters naturally develop and follow a substantial flow. Trying to fit people into the boxes of face and heel doesnt work. For example , having omega or Moxley cheat just because he became heel is just fucking nonsensical and doesnt make sense with their characters. It's this dichotomy that creates dumb situation like "every heels are friends"
Cody right now is the good guy because he got assaulted by a friend, but his protege is MJF, someone that he adores. Cody loves the fans , mjf hates them but cody still loves mjf. It feels natural
  Moxley attacked omega at the end of his match when the guy was down and weak, does that make Moxley a heel? But later he explains that his actions are justified by the admiration he has for a guy like omega and praises him. Moxley is just a weird psychotic person who expresses his love in a different way.
   Omega was ok with it at first and tells to Moxley thanks, why? Omega is a showman, an entertainer, a warrior he loves challenges and he loves to put the crowd on fire and make them happy. And he knows there is no better man than Moxley to do that with, so he pardon Moxley for attacking him and just plays the game.
That's quite a good guy reaction right?
Moxley goes to japan and get hurts ruin their match and leave the fans disappointed this piss off omega to no end and tells to Moxley he doesn't give a darn about him and him being back to a good shape. That sounds rude and harsh, is he a bad guy? Is he actually a bad guy when the reason he strikes Moxley is also because of the fans' disappointment.
   But if you look at this deeper, moxley attacked omega to get the buzz and wrestle someone he thinks could have made him hotter and make him reach the next level but also to fight his insecurities and prove a point.
  And omega accepted not only because "hummm it's for ze fanz" but because Moxley is the perfect guy for his redemption.
   They are both egotistical people who are trying to use each others for their own sake and interest, Moxley hides it behind "lol I am just chaotic guys" and omega hides it behind "I do it for the fanzz"
     Same for cody, how is he not a bad guy? People tell me well the crowd cheers him and he still talks good about the fans. Now let's analyse his character. He shamelessly cheats, is an egotistical piece of shit but the fans love him, and unlike jericho he doesnt reject the fans' love he takes it, it's good for his ego. On tv he is the one to incarnate the EVP the most, he looks and act like a promoter. So is he praising and pumping up the fans because he loves them or because they are the best way for him and his wife to have a full wallet and pay their vacations to Hawaii?
 And why would such an egotistical guy who loves attention this much reject the fans?
 In conclusion, all those characters are complex and feels substantial and human. And reducing them to "heel" or "face" is just a waste of time and an attempt to save an antiquitated concept that doesnt serve any goal anymore. 



I wanted to add the add daniel Bryan and john cena but it would be way too long.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This is a very long post explaining why I think why I think the ideas of heel and faces arent needed anymore and are just a waste.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i didn't read any thing you said..but i agree with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> i didn't read any thing you said..but i agree with you!


That's a real bro, that's what trust is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> that's a part of the equation a lot of people seem to ignore



It's not that they ignore it.  It's many jsut don't give a darn.  They'd rather their wrestlers live the indi life in back of cars than "sell out." and be comfortable.  Even if they'd do exactly the same.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Drew hasn’t gotten over with the fans.  Corbin is obviously a terrible pick.  But I don’t like Drew either.
> 
> Go with King Andrade.



Make a crown out of Rey masks just to rub it in more.  And have rey son coronate him with Dominic reminding everyone in kafabe he's Eddy's boy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

announcing a fiend match like that ? Does it fit the character ?  
Also how do you even get title opportunities in wwe? Are there any rule or is it just random?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> announcing a fiend match like that ? Does it fit the character ?
> Also how do you even get title opportunities in wwe? Are there any rule or is it just random?



To fit the character they should have done it through Funhouse Bray.  Have it two personalities, Bray legit wishing them luck against the fiend.  The fiend being a murderous psychopath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> To fit the character they should have done it through Funhouse Bray.  Have it two personalities, Bray legit wishing them luck against the fiend.  The fiend being a murderous psychopath.


It would be cool I think


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It would be cool I think



His match with Fin has hinted at multiple personalities where he was yelling at himself in disgust over something.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

Why is Kofi still champ?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 27, 2019)

Cesaro is going to NXT UK for a takeover match



Will be good to see for those there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

I think it was a mistake to have Ali go over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think it was a mistake to have Ali go over.



Not only does WWE have to cuck Buddy Murphy, but they have to cuck his fans too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

Fuck Strowman.  He’s not the guy.  His opponents always carry him.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2019)

what is even going on in this "who tried to kill roman" storyline anymore?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> what is even going on in this "who tried to kill roman" storyline anymore?!


They probably lost steam when they couldn't figure out who to make the person guilty of it. It's probably ending with Bryan vs Roman at SS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2019)

So how was SD tonight guys?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was SD tonight guys?


Hey that's my line you gimmick infringer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey that's my line you gimmick infringer



The peeking cat wasn't available in the emotes for some reason.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 27, 2019)

Good fucking god that Kenny omega promo on MOX is going to win promo of the year. He's evolving fellas.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was SD tonight guys?


Dull.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dull.



So pretty much just look at the high light reels for the good parts.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So pretty much just look at the high light reels for the good parts.


I don’t think you have to do that even.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think you have to do that even.



Well thank goodness for Toonami on Sat. with a few hiccups.  I can tolerate the Narudo Power Hour but gen:Lock..... well after this weekend only three more weeks left with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They probably lost steam when they couldn't figure out who to make the person guilty of it. It's probably ending with Bryan vs Roman at SS.


lol sad.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2019)

any wrestling highlights so far? still can't watch unfortunately. living in a co-living space and other people hog the tv lmao.

Back in school .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2019)

Uh...yeah.  Liking Elias still "selling" the stunner by still unhooking his 7/11 belt.  Just kill that jobber belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The peeking cat wasn't available in the emotes for some reason.


 

Minor glitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> lol sad.


They cant do long term booking. This has been a flaw for years. Having more tv time won't change that.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They cant do long term booking. This has been a flaw for years. Having more tv time won't change that.


its sad that every storyline in wwe this decade has felt like someone bipolar booked it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2019)

Why is Vince re-writing shows at this stage of his career?  Makes no sense!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

jd reviewing the show and it's so boring the guy goes on a tirade about fucking megaman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

3 more days for All Out


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 3 more days for All Out



it's that soon already!!!?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2019)

Nxt uk Takeover on Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> it's that soon already!!!?


Yep. AEW ppvs are on a Saturday so thats why they feel special 

After that its time to countdown for TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Nxt uk Takeover on Saturday.


So is NJPW Royal Quest. Wonder which one the Brits will go to.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So is NJPW Royal Quest. Wonder which one the Brits will go to.


Both.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

I literally discovered the existence of nxt UK this year. Wtf is the purpose of this brand?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Both.


They're on at the same time so no can do.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yep. AEW ppvs are on a Saturday so thats why they feel special
> 
> After that its time to countdown for TV.


Im super excited but i also have some reservations, after taking another look at the card i cannot fathom this show being a success with*out* a CM Punk appearance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im super excited but i also have some reservations, after taking another look at the card i cannot fathom this show being a success with a CM Punk appearance.


Honestly I just want a good show. I also like A boy and his dinosaur and am excited for the women's rumble seeing as they will announce more tonight.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im super excited but i also have some reservations, after taking another look at the card i cannot fathom this show being a success with a CM Punk appearance.


You mean "without" right? 
Personally I think after the omega match most of us will forget punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You mean "without" right?
> Personally I think after the omega match most of us will forget punk



They haven't cancelled Jon's interview with JR yet though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Also people are gonna tune in to the Young Lions Cup for Shota Umino 

Damn he's overs


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Fans are retarded 
So they want Kenny omega to turn heel and play a cocky heel character just so they can cheer him!? What kind of demented fucking logic is that? Making omega heel just fuck up the point of people like mjf who have real Heel heat, and spears who is being built. The last thing aew needs is yet another "cool heel" 

    Babyface can be cocky and arrogant, the rock as a babyface was an absolute cocky, arrogant bully. But he was a face , just an ultra confident one. 
  Fans are the worst bookers


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They haven't cancelled Jon's interview with JR yet though.


 well he can still talk jon  



Jon Moxley said:


> Also people are gonna tune in to the Young Lions Cup for Shota Umino
> 
> Damn he's overs


 Mosley got Umino extremely over and gave him a great character.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Fans are retarded
> So they want Kenny omega to turn heel and play a cocky heel character just so they can cheer him!? What kind of demented fucking logic is that? Making omega heel just fuck up the point of people like mjf who have real Heel heat, and spears who is being built. The last thing aew needs is yet another "cool heel"
> 
> Babyface can be cocky and arrogant, the rock as a babyface was an absolute cocky, arrogant bully. But he was a face , just an ultra confident one.
> Fans are the worst bookers



Heels are faces.
Faces have go away heat.
Tweeners get mehs

Welcome to the world of internet wrestling fandom.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Heels are faces.
> Faces have go away heat.
> Tweeners get mehs
> 
> Welcome to the world of internet wrestling fandom.


Internet wrestling fandom is absolutely retarded. It's this new trend where only heels have the right to be cool and edgy.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Internet wrestling fandom is absolutely retarded. It's this new trend where only heels have the right to be cool and edgy.



Nah they just want everyone to be "Cool, edgy and trendy." to the point it's just one big blur and everyone is the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2019)

Heels are cool.  Babyfaces are geeks.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Heels are cool.  Babyfaces are geeks.


And the reason for that is because people seem to think every cool characteristic like cockiness,  arrogance,  balls and trash talking belong to heels only.
Babyface are booked like idiotic geeks and the heels are booked as "cool" so now people think being cool is specific to the heels.
Even when you potray a babyface as cool,cocky ballsy, fans on internet will scream everywhere "turn him heel" and when you turn him heel they go on about how he is such a "great heel" "a cool character" and they cheer for him.....internet wrestling fans are contradictory and kind of dumb.


Nemesis said:


> Nah they just want everyone to be "Cool, edgy and trendy." to the point it's just one big blur and everyone is the same.


 yes! And the problem is when a face tries to be edgy everyone says he is a heel, so now the companies ( wwe in particular ) turns everyone and their mom heel just so the heel turn can fail and the superstar ends up cheered......
Anyone thinking people like becky, or omega can be good heel is just wrong
Tou have rare guys like mjf who are heels and get heel heat.
Even the goat of goats Jericho is struggling to get heel reactions these days


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> jd reviewing the show and it's so boring the guy goes on a tirade about fucking megaman


makes sense, megaman zero/ZX collection leak>>>>>>>>>>raw 2019


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> You mean "without" right?
> Personally I think after the omega match most of us will forget punk


That's doubtful. Omega and Pac will have a classic but there's no story going into the match.

Punk could literally be in dress clothes in the back or ringside with the audience and that would top anything else they could possibly present.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's doubtful. Omega and Pac will have a classic but there's no story going into the match.
> 
> Punk could literally be in dress clothes in the back or ringside with the audience and that would top anything else they could possibly present.


it's sad but I doubt punk will be there, in a way it's sad because they never asked anything. but the moment they have a wrestling company everyone is going to the "cm punk" road 
sad in fact 


SAFFF said:


> makes sense, megaman zero/ZX collection leak>>>>>>>>>>raw 2019


I laughed so fucking hard, dude is entertaining


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> And the reason for that is because people seem to think every cool characteristic like cockiness,  arrogance,  balls and trash talking belong to heels only.
> Babyface are booked like idiotic geeks and the heels are booked as "cool" so now people think being cool is specific to the heels.
> Even when you potray a babyface as cool,cocky ballsy, fans on internet will scream everywhere "turn him heel" and when you turn him heel they go on about how he is such a "great heel" "a cool character" and they cheer for him.....internet wrestling fans are contradictory and kind of dumb.
> yes! And the problem is when a face tries to be edgy everyone says he is a heel, so now the companies ( wwe in particular ) turns everyone and their mom heel just so the heel turn can fail and the superstar ends up cheered......
> ...


Eh I'm kinda iffy on these comments. I think people do want traditional face vs heel because that's part of what made the industry. Of course things have changed but still.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh I'm kinda iffy on these comments. I think people do want traditional face vs heel because that's part of what made the industry. Of course things have changed but still.


yeah, I see your point but  you will simply get the 80s cooky cutter babyface, but the thing is people hate them. people hate classic babyface they boo them and cheer the heel. it's a paradox because fans say they want heel/faces, but when the faces are booked like your typical old school white meat babyface they get booed.....
 so why not instead have the face being more natural and human? eddy was a cheater even as a face, the rock was an arrogant and disrespectful jerk even as a face , and people liked those, nah they loved them to death...babyfaces are ok but they need to have some edge to them or they are getting booed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> yeah, I see your point but  you will simply get the 80s cooky cutter babyface, but the thing is people hate them. people hate classic babyface they boo them and cheer the heel. it's a paradox because fans say they want heel/faces, but when the faces are booked like your typical old school white meat babyface they get booed.....
> so why not instead have the face being more natural and human? eddy was a cheater even as a face, the rock was an arrogant and disrespectful jerk even as a face , and people liked those, nah they loved them to death...babyfaces are ok but they need to have some edge to them or they are getting booed...


True I guess it's cause people aren't used to not knowing who would win a feud as well. Kenny vs Mox was a straight up crabshoot and people didn't know who to root for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True I guess it's cause people aren't used to not knowing who would win a feud as well. Kenny vs Mox was a straight up crabshoot and people didn't know who to root for.


omega is face and moxley is a tweeter/face , two face can have a rivalry, the crowd will just cheer for both or its going to be a spilt crowd ( which gave us the best atmosphere in wrestling). 
I just think that traditional babyface are geeks today, it just doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> omega is face and moxley is a tweeter/face , two face can have a rivalry, the crowd will just cheer for both or its going to be a spilt crowd ( which gave us the best atmosphere in wrestling).
> I just think that traditional babyface are geeks today, it just doesn't work anymore.


Yea guess you're right.  


Also I'm gonna try to get me an AEW Chicago style Tshirt this week


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea guess you're right.
> 
> 
> Also I'm gonna try to get me an AEW Chicago style Tshirt this week


Chicago is lucky because you just know they are going to be the home of multiple ppv  
Show the shirt here if you can


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Fans are retarded
> So they want Kenny omega to turn heel and play a cocky heel character just so they can cheer him!? What kind of demented fucking logic is that? Making omega heel just fuck up the point of people like mjf who have real Heel heat, and spears who is being built. The last thing aew needs is yet another "cool heel"
> 
> Babyface can be cocky and arrogant, the rock as a babyface was an absolute cocky, arrogant bully. But he was a face , just an ultra confident one.
> Fans are the worst bookers



Wait, this the first I'm hearing of this. What braindead gobshites are wanting 'Mega to turn heel?

Didn't Mox try to murder him? Isn't Pac a fuck that ? Why would Omega be the heel in either of these matches?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wait, this the first I'm hearing of this. What braindead gobshites are wanting 'Mega to turn heel?
> 
> Didn't Mox try to murder him? Isn't Pac a fuck that ? Why would Omega be the heel in either of these matches?



Because if you cheer a face you're a sellout or a puppet.

Can't cheer Omega if he's a face, but the desire to cheer Omega too stong.  So must demand him heel even if the reasoning is stupid.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Wait, this the first I'm hearing of this. What braindead gobshites are wanting 'Mega to turn heel?
> 
> Didn't Mox try to murder him? Isn't Pac a fuck that ? Why would Omega be the heel in either of these matches?


I guess you rarely go to reddit or twitter...
to be fair, it's just a very vocal minority on the sites I mentioned. but not just that everyone including folks I thought were a bit smarter ( Bryan Alvarez) said "omg omg heel omega speech, omega comes off as a heel). 
but yes people think a babyface standing for himself and telling a guy who attempted to murder him before threatening to hurt him for no reason , makes the said babyface a heel. 
  like Nemesis said, a part of the wrestling fans are kind of schizophrenic , when they like someone too much or when he does his job well ( In omega's case cutting a good promo) they want him to be heel. just so they can cheer him and fap over "how much of a good heel" he is and appear smart.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

We need Brian Pillman back to shit on the smarks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We need Brian Pillman back to shit on the smarks again.


I used to like smart when I was younger because since I was quite young I wold think it's cool to "know" the stories etc etc
but smart are the biggest marks I have ever seen actually


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

@ patpat
You know I'm spoiled as fuck here , lots of wrestling promotions hit this city around my neighborhood or just outside. Like I went to see a show in Cicero and it had Tessa. Blanchard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We need Brian Pillman back to shit on the smarks again.


Aren't we smarks? 

This would be self hurting


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aren't we smarks?
> 
> This would be self hurting



And how many times have you put on Raw/Smackdown/Generic wwe pvp in the past few months?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> And how many times have you put on Raw/Smackdown/Generic wwe pvp in the past few months?


None actually.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> None actually.



Thank you for burying my point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Thank you for burying my point


You're welcome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

The Chicago AEW shirt.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> to be fair, it's just a very vocal minority on the sites I mentioned. but not just that everyone including folks I thought were a bit smarter ( Bryan Alvarez) said "omg omg heel omega speech, omega comes off as a heel).
> but yes people think a babyface standing for himself and telling a guy who attempted to murder him before threatening to hurt him for no reason , makes the said babyface a heel.



Oh, right. SquaredCircle.
Eh, fuck those guys. I was done with them when I had to see one too many people blaming the talent in Dubya for not getting over and bitching and moaning about indy chants. Not to mention the awkward pendulum swing that was the reaction to Roman Reigns. 30% of that community has brain worms.

As for Alvarez, I always get the feeling that he's been in the business too deep for too long and tends to fuck up how he views morality. More than once I've found myself confused about what he thinks a heelish action is. He apparently thought Ember Moon was a heel when she freaked out at the Iiconics for bullying her for two weeks. It's like "my dude, it sounds like they totally deserve it, what're you on about?" 



Jon Moxley said:


> Aren't we smarks?
> 
> This would be self hurting



I thought it was a well known fact that the smark's favorite target is other smarks.

It's a defense mechanism. Gamers and anime fans do it too.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The Chicago AEW shirt.



I once saw a dude on Twitter defending CM Punk's bitch-baby response to AEW by noting that they were using "his stars" for their advertising in Chicago. And then I started pondering why alcoholics get such a bad rap, cuz stuff like that makes me sympathize. Shame I hate the taste of the stuff.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> it's sad but I doubt punk will be there, in a way it's sad because they never asked anything. but the moment they have a wrestling company everyone is going to the "cm punk" road
> sad in fact
> 
> I laughed so fucking hard, dude is entertaining


The last PPV before TV being in Chicago, Bucks mentioning him in interviews, cody mentioning him on twitter. Sure they didn't do anything but "start a wrestling company".


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2019)

*when asked about him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I once saw a dude on Twitter defending CM Punk's bitch-baby response to AEW by noting that they were using "his stars" for their advertising in Chicago. And then I started pondering why alcoholics get such a bad rap, cuz stuff like that makes me sympathize. Shame I hate the taste of the stuff.


This promo went off the rails somehow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *when asked about him


And then there was this....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I thought it was a well known fact that the smark's favorite target is other smarks.
> 
> It's a defense mechanism. Gamers and anime fans do it too.




Damn that's sad


----------



## Shirker (Aug 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And then there was this....



>Starcast

Neat.



Jon Moxley said:


> This promo went off the rails somehow.



Off the rails is an apt description for a lot of things I observe and experience recently, yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @ patpat
> You know I'm spoiled as fuck here , lots of wrestling promotions hit this city around my neighborhood or just outside. Like *I went to see a show in Cicero and it had Tessa. Blanchard *


I dont know why you tell me this , you thought I would be jealous? 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Shirker said:


> I once saw a dude on Twitter defending CM Punk's bitch-baby response to AEW by noting that they were using *"his stars" for their advertising in Chicago*. And then I started pondering why alcoholics get such a bad rap, cuz stuff like that makes me sympathize. Shame I hate the taste of the stuff.


 based retarded burying the chicago city very hard.  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> The last PPV before TV being in Chicago, Bucks mentioning him in interviews, cody mentioning him on twitter. Sure they didn't do anything but "start a wrestling company".


 well every single Interviewer , podcast where they go ask a question about punk. So of course they talk about him, they have to answer lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I dont know why you tell me this , you thought I would be jealous?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Their worked exchange over twitter didn't set off your lightbulb?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

CM Punk fans to disappointment confirmed


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their worked exchange over twitter didn't set off your lightbulb?


no it wasn't worked, punk went to bitch on espn about them "talking about him all the time" and he hurt their brand more than anyone ever had until this point
of course they would take a shot at him 
but we will see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> no it wasn't worked, punk went to bitch on espn about them "talking about him all the time" and he hurt their brand more than anyone ever had until this point
> of course they would take a shot at him
> but we will see


The only way Punk goes to AEW.is if they give him a lot of cash, his schedule is lighter , and they give him healthcare and allow him to pick his own doctors.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Why can’t people move on from Punk?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> no it wasn't worked, punk went to bitch on espn about them "talking about him all the time" and he hurt their brand more than anyone ever had until this point
> of course they would take a shot at him
> but we will see


You got worked mark.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why can’t people move on from Punk?


Because he was the last wrestler to get over mainstream.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why can’t people move on from Punk?


It's like asking why can't people move on from WWE . They just can't.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> CM Punk fans to disappointment confirmed


No, AEW fans will be disappointed because without him ALL OUT is a bust.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No, AEW fans will be disappointed because without him ALL OUT is a bust.


Were the fans disappointed at All in? 
This was the same situation with the same expectations and rumours 
 At the end of the ppv no one gave a fuck about punk because the show was stellar. An absolute fantastic show and I am pretty confident punk will be an afterthought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2019)

New rumours that Enzo and Cass are going back to NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> New rumours that Enzo and Cass are going back to NXT.
> 
> Link removed


Terrible news for AEW if true.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Were the fans disappointed at All in?
> This was the same situation with the same expectations and rumours
> At the end of the ppv no one gave a fuck about punk because the show was stellar. An absolute fantastic show and I am pretty confident punk will be an afterthought


No because an overwhelming majority of fans(myself included) thought Punk appearing before MOX would overshadow him(MOX) too much. Would you expect a steakhouse to serve you the protein before the salad?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No because an overwhelming majority of fans(myself included) thought Punk appearing before MOX would overshadow him(MOX) too much. Would you expect a steakhouse to serve you the protein before the salad?


I get your point but I prefer not to have any expectations and I just won't base my opinion of the show based on whether or not punk appears. 
I just think it's unfair to the talent there


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I get your point but I prefer not to have any expectations and I just won't base my opinion of the show based on whether or not punk appears.
> I just think it's unfair to the talent there


No it's not, their entire premise is to give the fans what they want. We want punk, just because there's a chirping minority of battered fans that want AEW to be a PWG PLUS doesn't mean they shouldn't deliver. They are working us to want punk so if they don't deliver, the fans will call them out on that shit.


This current roster needs him if they want to beat a HHH-run NXT.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No it's not, their entire premise is to give the fans what they want. We want punk, just because there's a chirping minority of battered fans that want AEW to be a PWG PLUS doesn't mean they shouldn't deliver. They are working us to want punk so if they don't deliver, the fans will call them out on that shit.
> 
> 
> This current roster needs him if they want to beat a HHH-run NXT.


Fucking bullshit 
Punk isnt signed they never teased him on any of their official thing. You convinced yourself that punk will be there when both punk and cody DENIED it publicly. But fans still put their own head in their ass and say "I...its a work" 
They didn't promised anyone punk, the card is there that's all they told us they are giving 
That's all


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Fucking bullshit
> Punk isnt signed they never teased him on any of their official thing. You convinced yourself that punk will be there when both punk and cody DENIED it publicly. But fans still put their own head in their ass and say "I...its a work"
> They didn't promised anyone punk, the card is there that's all they told us they are giving
> That's all


If they tease him on an official program then it's not a tease, it's a spoiler..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> New rumours that Enzo and Cass are going back to NXT.
> 
> rewatching



Sure why not.  If true and while they are at it, might a well try to bring in Joey Ryan again by offering him more money than the last offer they made him.  Then we can have the dram match of consensual penis vs the iron penis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No it's not, their entire premise is to give the fans what they want. We want punk, just because there's a chirping minority of battered fans that want AEW to be a PWG PLUS doesn't mean they shouldn't deliver. They are working us to want punk so if they don't deliver, the fans will call them out on that shit.
> 
> 
> This current roster needs him if they want to beat a HHH-run NXT.


Jesus christ the entitlement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sure why not.  If true and while they are at it, might a well try to bring in Joey Ryan again by offering him more money than the last offer they made him.  Then we can have the dram match of consensual penis vs the iron penis.


Vince heard Cass wrestled Mox and said "GET THEM BACK BEFORE AEW DOES!!"


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

First nxt move is to involve enzo and cass 
First move vince did when he took over 205 was to build the division around enzo 
Reports from wrestletalk say they are being brought back to be the face of nxt 





Is there any doubt Vince will rule nxt? ( despite what meltzer said?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If they tease him on an official program then it's not a tease, it's a spoiler..


Where did they tease him?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> First nxt move is to involve enzo and cass
> First move vince did when he took over 205 was to build the division around enzo
> Reports from wrestletalk say they are being brought back to be the face of nxt
> 
> ...



Well while Meltz get more shit than I feel he deserves, the dude's been wrong a number of times either due to bad information on his stooges' part, bad speculation on his part or Vince's random Alzheimer's fueled decisions, so it honestly wouldn't shock me if he's off the mark.

In fact, there's a part of me that believes that Trips is gonna be in charge of NXT in much thr same way as Heyman is in charge of Raw ("kinda") and Bischoff Smackdown (a bold faced lie)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Where did they tease him?


Twitter and interviews. Punk himself has given hints as well including his post yesterday.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus christ the entitlement.


One person can be entitled, if it's literally a majority of your paying fanbase that's called demand but i don't expect you to understand business practices considering who your favorite wrestler is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Twitter and interviews. Punk himself has given hints as well including his post yesterday.


I think both Punk and The Elite were fucking around. 

Most of Punk's comments except one was sarcastic .


As for the Elite well, as Pat Pat said, they didn't bring up Punk, the media did .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> that's called demand but i don't expect you to understand business practices



Ditto tbh.

I dunno if high demand immediately correlates to a result if the subject of the demand happens to be unwilling.

Would love to be proven wrong, of course.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ditto tbh.
> 
> I dunno if high demand immediately correlates to a result if the subject of the demand happens to be unwilling.
> 
> Would love to be proven wrong, of course.


The guy has stated he wasn't wrestling. He also stated he can't even talk about ANYTHING without the fucking fans trying to force him back into wrestling whether it be WWE or AEW.


At some point people are about to shit on All Out only cause Punk may not show up. That's  a spit in the face to every wrestler in that arena on Saturday. Punk also stated don't be mad when you end up disappointed.



His demand is because conspiracy theories and stubborness got in the way with logic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

moxley after omega vs pac ends up being awesome 
"IT SHOULD HAVE BEEEN MEEEE" 
i will die of laugh if he does something like that  but his new character doesn't seem to have a fun side so far, I hope this changes


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 29, 2019)

Are people still hung on CM Punk? Let the guy rest, for god's sake. He has retired of wrestling already, if he wants to go back he will go back, and if he doesn't he doesn't.

All Out will be judged by the quality of it's matches, not by reasons like if CM Punk appears or not, or if the ring is yellow or orange (same level of stupidity, tbh).


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ditto tbh.
> 
> I dunno if high demand immediately correlates to a result if the subject of the demand happens to be unwilling.
> 
> Would love to be proven wrong, of course.


He literally just posted a video yesterday from Chicago joking about being back in a ring. 

You have to be incredibly obtuse to think that they(Punk&elite) aren't working us right now. You also have to be braindead to act like they don't* NEED* him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Are people still hung on CM Punk? Let the guy rest, for god's sake. He has retired of wrestling already, if he wants to go back he will go back, and if he doesn't he doesn't.
> 
> All Out will be judged by the quality of it's matches, not by reasons like if CM Punk appears or not, or if the ring is yellow or orange (same level of stupidity, tbh).


Yes the overwhelming majority of AEW fans know that if they don't get punk they don't succeed against NXT with HHH at the helm.

He doesn't *have* to appear saturday but if he's not and he's also not on the first show, interest will spike.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You also have to be braindead to act like they don't* NEED* him





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes the overwhelming majority of AEW fans know that if they don't get punk they don't succeed against NXT with HHH at the helm.



And expecting HHH to be at the helm once NXT goes to war against AEW is literally the peak of optimism and more words that i won't say. The moment the war starts, Vince and Dune are taking the helm, AKA, destroying their thrid brand in a row. And on another note, as much as people like the guys on NXT and they are the best out of all of WWE nowdays without a doubt, you are putting them against:

-They have one of the best, if not the best wrestlers in the world (Kenny Omega)
-They have one of the best tag team in the world (The Young Bucks)
-One of the most famous wrestlers of all time (Jericho)
-Famous wrestlers who have been on the mouth of everybody for months now, creating and amazing amount of hype (Mox, Spears...)
-Cody Rhodes and all the experience in the industry of his father's friends.

So no, i do not think they need the name of a guy who hasn't wrestled since 5 years ago. I will no doubt he was good, he was very good, but he was no Omega.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He literally just posted a video yesterday from Chicago joking about being back in a ring.
> 
> You have to be incredibly obtuse to think that they(Punk&elite) aren't working us right now. You also have to be braindead to act like they don't* NEED* him.



They don't need him. That's a fact. He'd be a fantastic asset, but he doesn't make or break. Not sure why anyone'd think that.

As for whether or not it's a work, all I'll say is we'll see. Would love to see it, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. It'd be arrogant on my part to demand to be accommodated by a guy that had gotten and has kept such a sour spot for wrestling on the arbitrary notion that an event happens to be happening in a city he lives in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> moxley after omega vs pac ends up being awesome
> "IT SHOULD HAVE BEEEN MEEEE"
> i will die of laugh if he does something like that  but his new character doesn't seem to have a fun side so far, I hope this changes


Fun Mox is for NJPW


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fun Mox is for NJPW


 Fun mox is nothing 
He is clearly using young Umino's aura to get over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Fun mox is nothing
> He is clearly using young Umino's aura to get over


but that would make him a bigger bastard than Pac.

Unless......Pac = Moxley.


Dear god Kenny is being deceived


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> And expecting HHH to be at the helm once NXT goes to war against AEW is literally the peak of optimism and more words that i won't say. The moment the war starts, Vince and Dune are taking the helm, AKA, destroying their thrid brand in a row. And on another note, as much as people like the guys on NXT and they are the best out of all of WWE nowdays without a doubt, you are putting them against:
> 
> -They have one of the best, if not the best wrestlers in the world (Kenny Omega)
> -They have one of the best tag team in the world (The Young Bucks)
> ...


Meltzer confirmed that's not happening, so unless you have better sources I'm going to have tell you that you're wrong.


Why don't you ask Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart how much being a great worker correllates with viewership numbers. 

Has Jericho ever been a draw?

*Hahahahahaha*

Using that logic and forgetting everything i know about the 00s, there's no better front office man than Jeff Jarrett.

Listen man, I'm going to AEWs first tv show, i consider the Bucks the GOAT tage team, and Kenny is my favorite wrestler in world today but i know that if they don't get Punk for one of the next 2 shows, interest will decline by a significant amount. 

They don't have anyone on the roster with the potential of Dream or Riddle, they don't have a force like Joe or Walter, they can never open the checkbook at will and bring in guys the caliber of Brock, Rock, or Cena. 

And the fact is my girlfriend, your girlfriend, my family members, and your family members don't give a darn that Kenny Omega had the greatest in ring fued of all time, if they see him on the channel they will press next. Jericho was never a draw, and you have guys here like Ghost and Jake that love wrestling and if they see his fat ass on tv, they'll probably skip.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

maybe Kenny Omega isn't known by the mainstream audience because he never wrestled in a major wrestling promotion in the USA? 
like.....how fucking retarded is that, and no omega's best argument isn't even his ring skills, he is charismatic.....that's the reason I even like the guy....

and LOL at Jericho never being a draw, Jericho is a draw dude. you can like riddle and dream all you want but thinking those guys have more mainstream recognition than guys like moxley ( he is very young around 32-33 ) who is not only young but has already done so much is just wrong. 
why the fuck do you want casual to know omega? the dude comes from Japan, and he could flop on tv just like he could be a phenomenal success, what I know is his personality got him over in the wrestling world and the MAJORITY of the audience for his omega man documentary were women. so we will see how this turns out 
you can be obsessed with punk, thats your problem, but aew broke every single record for a non wwe company since wow's death and they didnt need any cm punk to do that. 
cm punk fans are getting annoying, here is the thing, If the show is great and deliver, no one will be giving a fuck about punk and his "comeback drama". the dude has an opportunity if he comeback good for him, if he doesn't thats his problem and I ( and a lot of people including a lot of people who supported aew) don't care 
their main selling point since day one, was being an alternative to wwe , not being a company where cm punk wrestle. simple


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame burying talent just for Punk. As a Chicagoan , Ive never hoped for Punk to stay retired as I do now .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollins isn’t the best wrestler in the world.  PWI got it wrong!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins isn’t the best wrestler in the world.  PWI got it wrong!


True. Orange Cassidy should be number 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollins could be top 5 - 10 if he was allowed to actually sell and not given corney promos.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> maybe Kenny Omega isn't known by the mainstream audience because he never wrestled in a major wrestling promotion in the USA?
> like.....how fucking retarded is that, and no omega's best argument isn't even his ring skills, he is charismatic.....that's the reason I even like the guy....
> 
> and LOL at Jericho never being a draw, Jericho is a draw dude. you can like riddle and dream all you want but thinking those guys have more mainstream recognition than guys like moxley ( he is very young around 32-33 ) who is not only young but has already done so much is just wrong.
> ...


Are you going to sit here and say Omega's biggest talent isn't his in ring ability? Ok man, I've had enough. After 15 years in the industry the guy has 2 noteworthy promo's and one of them was from this month...

Where is your numbers to back up Jericho being a draw? Because he put 2200 people on a cruise?  It was hyperbolic to ask if he was ever a draw, because sure in 99-04 he was in the top20, but today? I don't think so.

I'm not even a punk fan bro, at no time in his career was he ever my favorite but I'll be dammend if you aew supermarks are going to act like they don't *need* him.

Who the fuck said Dream and Riddle had mainstream recognition?

Their selling point isn't being an alternative, jackass, their selling point is giving the fans what the fans want. TNA was an alternative for years and they did great right up until they made the decision to put over who they(the company) wanted opposed to what the fans wanted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rollins could be top 5 - 10 if he was allowed to actually sell and not given corney promos.


His voice always gonna sound whiney so I don't think his mic worl will ever improve.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Brock is better all around than Seth.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rollins isn’t the best wrestler in the world.  PWI got it wrong!


Guys 




Guys 





Guys 



It's a kayfabe ranking, in other it's based on kayfabe achievement. And in term of kayfabe achievement this year no one is above Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter Orange Cassidy killed. Tommy at DON >>>>> universal title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Doesn't matter Orange Cassidy killed. Tommy at DON >>>>> universal title


Do you think Lesnar could afford to get few hits on Cass? 
I think its just going to be a squash but less brutal than the Tommy dreamer one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Do you think Lesnar could afford to get few hits on Cass?
> I think its just going to be a squash but less brutal than the Tommy dreamer one


Probably one F5 before Cassidy brutalizes him with the Meh clothesline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> His voice always gonna sound whiney so I don't think his mic worl will ever improve.



Didn't mean as a face.  His time as a heel was good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

AEW comes back to Chicago the day before Thanksgiving. I'm going dammit


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

chicago is getting all the fucking PPVs 
fuck Chicago and everyone there  unfair!  
 



also why do people actually watch that press conference weight in stuff? isn't it confirmed to be garbage with no significant guy showing up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> chicago is getting all the fucking PPVs
> fuck Chicago and everyone there  unfair!
> 
> 
> ...


Survivor series , Bound for Glory , All Out and AEW show. Wrestling loves us.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Survivor series , Bound for Glory , All Out and AEW show. Wrestling loves us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


>


Hey at least we haven't gotten NJPW yet.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey at least we haven't gotten NJPW yet.


Soon


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Too many shootings in Chicago.  My family is from there initially.  But I won’t go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Too many shootings in Chicago.  My family is from there initially.  But I won’t go.


True. Even now I'm being shot for typing this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Soon


Hope so. Then we really have all infinity stones


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Too many shootings in Chicago.  My family is from there initially.  But I won’t go.



Get a load of this guy, afraid to get shot a little bit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Michael Jordan is the only person safe from gun violence in Chicago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Get a load of this guy, afraid to get shot a little bit.


 No wonder he's just a tag partner.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Seth Rollins would cry if he got hit in the head with a soda.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Too many shootings in Chicago.  My family is from there initially.  But I won’t go.


The shootings aren't happening in places of legal commerce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Scott Hall one of my favorite wrestlers ever.  But I was also embarrassed watching him during some of his darker moments.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins would cry if he got hit in the head with a soda.



Why is Dave Chappelle hanging out with the NWO?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2019)

Punk should co-manage Tye Dillinger


----------



## Shirker (Aug 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The shootings aren't happening in places of legal commerce.



Yet. Give us time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2019)

Watching videos on YouTube.  They need to turn Miz heel again.  He did something notable every week as a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2019)

Three of the best wrestlers in the company and Enzo Amore.  It seemed like a forgettable time filler when it happened.  But a segment like this is something that I sorely miss in 2019.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yet. Give us time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is Dave Chappelle hanging out with the NWO?


Speaking of Chappelle that was a goat tier stand up. "If you have a right to murder the baby, i should have the right to abandon it".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Speaking of Chappelle that was a goat tier stand up. "If you have a right to murder the baby, i should have the right to abandon it".



I agree. He still got it even after all these years of absence. Truly the GOAT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

guess no Moxley in tourney next year


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2019)

People seriously underestimate how brutal the G1 is, anyone can't just hop in and participate. Guys like Okada, Tanahashi, Naka, the original musketeers, and anyone who participated in the pre 2015 G1's are absolutel ironmen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

While that may be true, the fact people think highly of the tournament and want to get in is something that shouldn't be forgotten. It means NJPW is prestigious .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2019)

JR and Conrad's final podcast before ALL Out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

Damn I'm seriously gonna have to go to Hoffman Estates just for an AEW Chicago shirt aren't I?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2019)

Speaking of AEW, there's apparently a premiere episode of sorts airing on TNT tonight.

No one knows exactly what it is. Speculation that it's just the Road To videos Sony Vegas'd together, but either way I'm checking it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of AEW, there's apparently a premiere episode of sorts airing on TNT tonight.
> 
> No one knows exactly what it is. Speculation that it's just the Road To videos Sony Vegas'd together, but either way I'm checking it out.


It's a special documentary-like thing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of AEW, there's apparently a premiere episode of sorts airing on TNT tonight.
> 
> No one knows exactly what it is. Speculation that it's just the Road To videos Sony Vegas'd together, but either way I'm checking it out.


They still did a Road to on the week of DON so they might do that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They still did a Road to on the week of DON so they might do that.


I think it will just be a half hour/hour compilation of clips from the "road to all out" series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think it will just be a half hour/hour compilation of clips from the "road to all out" series.


Damn wanted a new battle royale announce ment.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of AEW, there's apparently a premiere episode of sorts airing on TNT tonight.
> 
> No one knows exactly what it is. Speculation that it's just the Road To videos Sony Vegas'd together, but either way I'm checking it out.



Looking forward to this.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2019)

Holy shit, I forgot how nice it feels to sit down in my living room and just watch sum wrassle.
Been exclusively computer screen bound for... shit 3 or so years now?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2019)

Can someone confirm if these are new packages or just Road To stuff put on TV?
The interviews seem new.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 30, 2019)

nvm, shit's old. Tulley's been around for a bit, but the segment I just watched introduced him.

Ah well, still new to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2019)

Big event tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> nvm, shit's old. Tulley's been around for a bit, but the segment I just watched introduced him.
> 
> Ah well, still new to me.


Yea damn. Was hoping for new content .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Which one of you will be a mad lad and watch all three events?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

Not me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Not me .


I would have said lol nah even if you said you


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m 50/50 on Takeover.  If I get a better offer, I won’t be watching it.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I would have said lol nah even if you said you



Hehehe I'll probably be reading tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hehehe I'll probably be reading tomorrow.


Enjoy man. I'll probably try to watch all three.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enjoy man. I'll probably try to watch all three.



I'll definitely catch the highlights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Soccer on tv in the morning.  Driving range after.  Breakfast somewhere in there.  And then I will see where i’m at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Our Florida peeps probably going to miss the events.  That’s just as well.  Get the hell out!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2019)

What are the ppvs tomorrow?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

That tv special was so fucking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Which one of you will be a mad lad and watch all three events?



Can't. No time for NXT, and NJPW (though I might see if I can get home in enough time to watch a replay of the latter).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> What are the ppvs tomorrow?


NXT UK takeover , NJPW Royal Quest , and in the night All Out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

I dont know what sorcery this is but am I the only one that totally forgot that shawn spears was tye dillinger during the tv stuff? 
They are really doing their beat to rebrand the guy and it's not an easy job given how shitty wwe is 

I still cant believe the guy got put off tv because he was getting over with the crowd


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Yea tye dillinger is a fucking geek, shawn spears is a pretty cool looking cowardly heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

The fucking leaks from the Funimation dub of Dragon Ball Z


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fucking leaks from the Funimation dub of Dragon Ball Z


what is it? lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

A few voice actors were caught engaging in humor befitting of frat boys that browse 4chan on the regular. Rape, child abuse, repeated utterances of the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", that kinda thing. Now a few of the VAs are in hot water.

Personally it's tough to care, as most adults have got better shit to do with their time than get butthurt over obvious shitposting, but I'd be a liar if I said it wasn't damn funny and ironic this happened considering how hard and fast they threw Vic Mignogna under a bus, as well as all the other minor stuff they've been doing to annoy anime fans as of late.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Holy shit  
Fuck them for the child abuse thing tho ,


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> what is it? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> A few voice actors were caught engaging in humor befitting of frat boys that browse 4chan on the regular. Rape, child abuse, repeated utterances of the word "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)", that kinda thing. Now a few of the VAs are in hot water.
> 
> Personally it's tough to care, as most adults have got better shit to do with their time than get butthurt over obvious shitposting, but I'd be a liar if I said it wasn't damn funny and ironic this happened considering how hard and fast they threw Vic Mignogna under a bus, as well as all the other minor stuff they've been doing to annoy anime fans as of late.


I just find it hilarious how Team 4 star seem to have the classier joke dub


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

ahahahahahhaha


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Because these are the actual VAs, we've no option but to assert that the "pounding tuna" joke from DBZA is canon.

I don't make the rules


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Punk says he doesnt think he can keep up with Omega  
He also said he will be hanging with his wife and wont be at all out 
Mick foley also talked about omega and how even him cant have a good match with him because his body is broken, funny as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Because these are the actual VAs, we've no option but to assert that the "pounding tuna" joke from DBZA is canon.
> 
> I don't make the rules


So Gohan cucked his retarded dad? Guess it makes sense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Punk says he doesnt think he can keep up with Omega
> He also said he will be hanging with his wife and wont be at all out
> Mick foley also talked about omega and how even him cant have a good match with him because his body is broken, funny as fuck


Didn't kenny have a good match vs a little girl?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Missed the first thirty minutes.  Didn’t expect it to be on already.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Come on Cesaro.  Beat this little guy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Cesaro won.  I think this tag match could be really good.  It’s amazing how much the tv product is in front of a crowd that cares.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Didn't kenny have a good match vs a little girl?


 yes but mick said he cant hear correctly so Kenny cant call the spots 
God I love Foley


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Because these are the actual VAs, we've no option but to assert that the "pounding tuna" joke from DBZA is canon.
> 
> I don't make the rules


Chichi always was a little _too_ overprotective of Gohan.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

That was a good match.  I’m not a big fan of Flash Morgan Webster though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

I liked the finish to that street fight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

The logo and the animation for Takeover Cardiff is awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I liked the finish to that street fight.


wait. is there a ppv going on right now?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Two title changes so far.  Toni Storm loses and the Grizzled Veterans lose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> wait. is there a ppv going on right now?


nxt uk Takeover.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

I like Bate.  But he can’t beat WALTER.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> nxt uk Takeover.


shit! I forgot all about that event. been only paying attention to All Out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> shit! I forgot all about that event. been only paying attention to All Out.


This was the day 3 PPVs were happening


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Bate almost beat Walter.  That would have been a huge surprise.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bate almost beat Walter.  That would have been a huge surprise.


He couldn’t even beat Enzo!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Walter/Bate was the best match of the weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

The crowd is mad that Walter won.  Lmao.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

This "workrate" culture is what killed wrestling 
Fuck it I dont care about it. Wrestling was more entertaining when everyone and their moms weren't trying to do big moves 
That's why I feel more and more close to njpw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This was the day 3 PPVs were happening


what's the 3rd one?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> what's the 3rd one?


NJPW Royal quest which is also in the UK as Takeover and even were on at the same time


----------



## Kuya (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

WALTER vs Bate had a more believable small man having a chance to beat the big man with performance than Seth vs Brock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

So I bought my ticket to AEW show on Nov. 27.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So I bought my ticket to AEW show on Nov. 27.


Gg bro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Brandi does a better stunner than KO


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER vs Bate had a more believable small man having a chance to beat the big man with performance than Seth vs Brock.


One thing established about Bate is that he is deceptively strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh yea All Out started


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

God the first two groups of women were absolutely garbage. The third group with Britt, Prestley, and Dashwood are 1000x better. 

Also Nyla hits soft as fuck for being a man, i can see why he wants to make the transition.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Walter/Bate was the best match of the weekend.


And yes.  I agree these guys kicked out of way too much.  But they told a great little man vs big man story.  Just terrific stuff!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> God the first two groups of women were absolutely garbage. The third group with Britt, Prestley, and Dashwood are 1000x better.
> 
> Also Nyla hits soft as fuck for being a man, i can see why he wants to make the transition.


Women’s division is a problem for AEW.  Get Emma, Tessa, and Mayu in ASAP!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> God the first two groups of women were absolutely garbage. The third group with Britt, Prestley, and Dashwood are 1000x better.
> 
> Also Nyla hits soft as fuck for being a man, i can see why he wants to make the transition.


Also it's funny how people worried Brandi was gonna become Stephanie


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Rukia said:


> And yes.  I agree these guys kicked out of way too much.  But they told a great little man vs big man story.  Just terrific stuff!



Vince should watch WALTER matches and base Brock matches around them

@Jon Moxley got any stream links?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NJPW Royal quest which is also in the UK as Takeover and even were on at the same time


so much wrasslin today. jesus!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince should watch WALTER matches and base Brock matches around them
> 
> @Jon Moxley got any stream links?


Right now it's on Youtube.

Ill get you a link soon though


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Right now it's on Youtube.
> 
> Ill get you a link soon though



Ah still the free part.  Yeah I have it on TV right now.  Honestly I am actually likely to pay for it. AEW is worth the money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ah still the free part.  Yeah I have it on TV right now.  Honestly I am actually likely to pay for it. AEW is worth the money.


wish I had the money for it .Already spent it on going live


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> so much wrasslin today. jesus!


Yeah that's kinda why you sorta had to pick and choose today.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wish I had the money for it .Already spent it on going live



It's kind of stupid right now.  For reasons I have to keep my bank account below a certain amount and I'm always just exceding it so I have to make these  purchases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's kind of stupid right now.  For reasons I have to keep my bank account below a certain amount and I'm always just exceding it so I have to make these  purchases.


Well man least you get to watch it comfortably on the tv .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Loving this psychology between Party and Angelico and Evans.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Matches with time limits? I thought they went the way of the Dodo. (I mean I like that they have them.  Made TV title matches work better)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Matches with time limits? I thought they went the way of the Dodo. (I mean I like that they have them.  Made TV title matches work better)


That's how Darby vs Cody ended with a draw.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Been watching from the start, just been eating.

Opening match was about what I expected. This division is gonna need some help. That's all I'm gonna say about that. Not terible, and the right person won, but I was having trouble focusing on it.

This PP vs Evans/Angelico match however is fuckin' fire. Good athleticism, love the clashing of characters so far. Evans kicking the glasses away is my kinda wrasslin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

that fucking squeal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Private Party over as hell


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Damn that hurricanrunner into an RKO


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

I fucking love the tag move Gin and Juice


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

This is insanity  
After this I can barely picture what the bucks and bros are gonna do GOD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

fuck you Jack and Angelico


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

That Poison-ranna was fuckin' ugly. Jeez, hope Angelico is okay.

Angelico and Evans 0-3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

lol Party Poopers


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Is this me or the quality of the pre shows massively improved ? 
The weird BTE humor is gone from the pre show....weird.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Great match, good finish, gud heat.
Tag division slappin' right now. Kid me would've been over the moon since tags were my favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Is this me or the quality of the pre shows massively improved ?
> The weird BTE humor is gone from the pre show....weird.


Well they understood that it wasn't working. People again assume things cause of E but they aren't E. 

People gotta chill


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

A new signee appears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

I really hope MJF doesn't turn on Cody yet.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

JR's ass arrives.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Is this me or the quality of the pre shows massively improved ?
> The weird BTE humor is gone from the pre show....weird.



Yeah, lol, people gave them guff for the tone of the preshows, so they knocked it off. Listening to criticism. Novel concept. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even though I liked the librarian and the goofball humor.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

dammit I should buy the PPV  but has no money


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jr's entrance will always be fun to me 
  They are already selling warlow as a big star. Cool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, lol, people gave them guff for the tone of the preshows, so they knocked it off. Listening to criticism. Novel concept.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Don't worry I liked the librarian stuff too


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 31, 2019)

Would you look at this. 

A competently booked tag division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Jr's entrance will always be fun to me
> They are already selling warlow as a big star. Cool


People were bitching how all the roster is small and skinny.


Once again wait to see the roster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Somebody's match must've run short


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

"JR, get out there and stall, oh god, oh fuck!"


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Walrlord or whatever his name is is going to run through so many of the roster  
I have checked his stuffs on youtube he is an athletic freak!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I appreciate that they're starting to give their wrestlers actual titantron visuals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Sorry SCU but I'm rooting for two boys and a dinosaur


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Dammit Sears Center isn't even in Chicago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

FUCKING HELL THEY HAVE THE CAMERA SHAKE FOR LUCHASAURUS!! 

I love this


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

The "Jurassic Express" is fucking over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Jungle boy's only 21 and he's already found his gimmick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

HOLY SHIT LUCHASAURUS!!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

This match is loud.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Luchasaurus is FUCKING over 
Damn god


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

SCU came super hot but yet Jurassic Express got the crowd going


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

This is a crowd vs crowd match


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Why is luchasaurus so over?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Luchasaurus you magnificent bastard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Luchasaurus for aew champion 
The guy is a FUCKING star!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuck me, when was the last time I've heard a reaction as loud as I have to Luchasaurus?

Maybe the night Daniel Bryan turned on the Wyatts?
Reigns after "retiring" Taker?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

dammit poor Marco had to eat the pin


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit poor Marco had to eat the pin



I mean....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I mean....


No I get it. Lucha and Jungle Boy are wayyy tooo over to eat a pin here.


Can you imagine if they win the tag belts? The sheer pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

damn Pac vs Omega this early?

Kenny is ok with letting others get the higher card


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

A'ight, let's see how this one goes.

Objectively a better match performance wise, sure, but there isn't a damn bit of lead up to this match, so they got a bit of a wall to climb imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Didn't expect this so early.  Thought this would be 3rd from last on the card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> A'ight, let's see how this one goes.
> 
> Objectively a better match performance wise, sure, but there isn't a damn bit of lead up to this match, so they got a bit of a wall to climb imo



I"m sure it will be great but it won't lead to nothing .


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Kenny's a dick.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Man I remember when WWE actually cared about PAC so much they had him basically beat Cena.  Essentially have him hit his finisher, and only lose because Rusev stopped the 3 count.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I"m sure it will be great but it won't lead to nothing .



lol, nah.

But to its credit, big match feel so far. Fans are into this.

EDIT*
Oh, fuck me, a 205 chant. They're trying to kill Kenny.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Man I remember when WWE actually cared about PAC so much they had him basically beat Cena.  Essentially have him hit his finisher, and only lose because Rusev stopped the 3 count.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


>


It's ok ....he found his bastard side now and that's all that matters


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Man I remember when WWE actually cared about PAC so much they had him basically beat Cena.  Essentially have him hit his finisher, and only lose because Rusev stopped the 3 count.


The days...lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's ok ....he found his bastard side now and that's all that matters



Yeah. It's just so sad because like... a fucking T-Shirt company shouldn't have to initiate an entirely new brand for someone the talent level of Pac to be recognized at this large a scale. I appreciate that something like AEW exists (for the time being, anyway), but it's all just so roundabout.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. It's just so sad because like... a fucking T-Shirt company shouldn't have to initiate an entirely new brand for someone the talent level of Pac to be recognized at this large a scale. I appreciate that something like AEW exists (for the time being, anyway), but it's all just so roundabout.


Well at some point complacency and politics can eat at a company where they start dropping the ball on products or employees.

I again still think it's fine.  WWE needs to get it's shit together.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Kenny: "You... can't... escape"
PAC: *escapes*

A'ight, listen Kenny, we need to talk. You can't keep doing this.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I'mma need ya'll to stop jumping off of shit when you only have a foot of space to work with please. I can only cringe so much.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'mma need ya'll to stop jumping off of shit when you only have a foot of space to work with please. I can only cringe so much.


It's like an njpw match, everytime the guys do moves outside my heart beat 

The match is fucking brutal tho love It


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

*Fighting spirit!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Is that the first V-Trig of the match?
Amazing retraint from Kenny.

EDIT*
WHAT A SUPLEX, MY GOD, THE UPPER BODY STRENF!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Omega is a fucking living God! 
APOLOGIZE 

APOLO FUCKING GIZE!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

This match is nonsensically good
Wtf is happening


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Pac won


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

So apparently Shibata hates it when you slap your thigh for super kicks.
I wonder how he feels about Omega's V-Trigger.

---------

Holy fuck, PAC won?!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm legit shocked, what the hell??
Great match. I'm curious as to where we go from here now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Guys usually replacements tend to win a lot


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Y'know, completely unelated, but when I'm watchin' my wrasslin, there's nothing quite like a delicious fried pork chop dinner from Cracker Barrel complete with side biscuits and in-store made syrup. _It's good southern eatin'._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

here comes three men about to kill each other


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I really wanna watch this in its entirety since I like D'Arby, but I gotta walk mah dog real quick, so brb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

"You sick fuck" chants during a sponsored match.

Cody:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

fucking hell Jimmy, stapling yourself you sick fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "You sick fuck" chants during a sponsored match.
> 
> Cody:


They knew what they were getting into when they sponsored that match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

holy shit  that's ......oh god


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

jesus christ these man are crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

fuck Joey and DArby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

HOLY SHIT DARBY!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Jimmy finally gets a win . 

Great match


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

The omega loss hit me in the feels man....
What story are they telling with him!? And they just took a lot of steam from omega vs Moxley with this one....
Are they going to do a redemption kind of thing?!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Missed hardcore bullshit. 
At least I'm back in time for more tag team bullshit.

Let's see if the Smash Bros can get over this time. They've grown on me, but audiences still can't bring themselves to give a shit. Hopefully their performance can shine through tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The omega loss hit me in the feels man....
> What story are they telling with him!? And they just took a lot of steam from omega vs Moxley with this one....
> Are they going to do a redemption kind of thing?!



I mean think about it, Omega's been ready for Moxley and yet had to face off against a new opponent right away.

So now for Omega , Moxley is becoming the  White Whale like in Moby Dick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Missed hardcore bullshit.
> At least I'm back in time for more tag team bullshit.
> 
> Let's see if the Smash Bros can get over this time. They've grown on me, but audiences still can't bring themselves to give a shit. Hopefully their performance can shine through tonight.


It was glorious .

Those three tried to murder each other


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> The omega loss hit me in the feels man....
> What story are they telling with him!? And they just took a lot of steam from omega vs Moxley with this one....
> Are they going to do a redemption kind of thing?!



I can imagine a scenerio where Mox shitcans him when he returns.
"Really, niqqa? you were too distracted by my dick to put away my fuckin' replacement? I bet you don't even smoke crack"

I get the concern, but with the right vid packages, I think Omega v Moxley can still get people excited.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Dark Order really having a hard time getting heat. Honestly feel bad for them, they have a good premise but need a wild storyline to get them over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

The Dark Order looks like the physical manifestation of the Heavenly Plain of Gay Men thread in the Konoha Bathhouse section of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dark Order really having a hard time getting heat. Honestly feel bad for them, they have a good premise but need a wild storyline to get them over.



It's so disappointing too, because they're pretty good. There's something missing with these guys. I can't tell what.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Dark Order looks like the physical manifestation of the Heavenly Plain of Gay Men thread in the Konoha Bathhouse section of this forum.



....th... the what now...?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Kenny v Pac was fucking lit. They did a good job getting heat on PAC.

The hardcore match turned me off, the crowd was hot tho.

Dark order are the only over heel tag team, I'm behind them.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Uno has gained about 700 lbs since I last saw him in PWG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

finally the minions got them heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

IT'S HIM!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dark order are the only over heel tag team





you exhaust me, Kisame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

THE GREATEST WRESTLER OF ALL TIME!!!

ORANGE CASSIDY!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Orange Cassidy here to save Trent from the gay S&M cult


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> finally the minions got them heat.



I dunno why they don't use them more


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno why they don't use them more


Yeah but oh well better late than never. Now hopefully they do some more scumbaggish things to the Great one Orange and that will work


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Cassidy is so fucking over 





Omega tho : 
Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

wow the women's belt is nice looking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

I haven't forgotten what you did to Yuta you jerk Riho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

50/50 odds JR confuses Riho and Shida


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> wow the women's belt is nice looking


I don't think it looks like a woman's title. Idk if that's a good thing or bad thing but the middle plate looks a little too big imo.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Riho is the only loli in history to have the face of a 40 year old woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Cassidy is so fucking over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro don't worry about Omega. Dude's credibility and style will forever protect him.

He's probably more focused on getting the women over.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *50/50 odds* JR confuses Riho and Shida



The rare optimism from Ghost.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> 50/50 odds JR confuses Riho and Shida


100% odds.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

I just realized Ghost is watching AEW live, can we consider the promotion over now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't think it looks like a woman's title. Idk if that's a good thing or bad thing but the middle plate looks a little too big imo.


I get what you're saying , but honestly it just has "class" if you will.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The rare optimism from Ghost.



I can see Shida’s thong. I’m in a good mood.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I dunno if it says more about the Joshis or the Dark Order that there's arguably more heat for this match than anything the latter did in the last match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno if it says more about the Joshis or the Dark Order that there's arguably more heat for this match than anything they did.


well lots of wrestling fans are also weebs so........


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well lots of wrestling fans are also weebs so........






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

“Riho squirts out.” 

A+ commentary from JR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Personally though Yuta won me over but Shida's a consistent wrestler on AEW so she'll be my waifu


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Someone remind me to look up Shida’s swimsuit photo books later.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Gonna go Gibbs for a bit and point out the alarming amount of thigh gap Riho has....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna go Gibbs for a bit and point out the alarming amount of thigh gap Riho has....


It's fine, we need an AEW Gibbs


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's fine, we need an AEW Gibbs



I don't have the same expert knowledge of Instagram and wrestlewiththeplot gifs


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

*Holy shit, Riho won!*

.....

.......

oh, shit, Riho won.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't have the same expert knowledge of Instagram and wrestlewiththeplot gifs




damn 


I know about instagram and stuff but eh ....... I'm not qualified


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2019)

What an underrated match, holy shit. If you want to introduce someone to Joshi, this was it. Kenny is ecstatic backstage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

damn Riho gonna get wrecked


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

My most anticipated match of the night, believe it or not.

Let's see what the perfect 10 can do.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

I swear if any of you start posting Nyla Rose pics...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Yuta better show up Oct 2nd and screw Riho over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Lol some trying to do a 10 chant


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> bro don't worry about Omega. Dude's credibility and style will forever protect him.
> 
> He's probably more focused on getting the women over.


 yeah I know where they are going, they want him to lose their first two major ppv and then build him back and do his redemption arc on tv to get him over with the new audience. 
But still it's a risky move 

This riho vs Shida match is underrated just because it's not a spotfest. The match was awesome


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Why is Tye Dillinger walking so slow.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Pharoah gonna do a run in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh.
> Shawn literally relinquished his soul apparently.
> 
> 
> ...



So he's dead to Cody huh? Sounds like another guy I  know


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Cody being extra af lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Cody if you don't take Pharoah  then you're gonna lose


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Damn, I was waiting for him to reveal himself as Stardust.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Pharaoh in no fucking mood.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

MJF to betray Cody


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

hey wait a minute did Cody just pick everyone? DA fuq? That's cheating


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cody being extra af lol



It's his only speed nowadays, really. 


Also, picking MJF is either the weirdest or dumbest shit imaginable. Keeping a close critical eye on this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh shit Tully took a bump


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Cody be like “I choose the entire AEW locker room.”


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Is it me or is this match already amazing? 
Wtf with the "big match cody" meme?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

So next ppv, Cody will do a Hokage Naruto entrance with Pharoah as Kurama and everyone ninja runs to the ring, right?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So next ppv, Cody will do a Hokage Naruto entrance with Pharoah as Kurama and everyone ninja runs to the ring, right?


Please,  my dick! 
I say yes!!!

The match is absolute fire right now 
You know this is going to end up being a mess


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Bosses of AEW being super giving tonight.
Kinda makes me wonder how long it'll last.
Not to be a doomsayer or anything. Just thinking out loud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So next ppv, Cody will do a Hokage Naruto entrance with Pharoah as Kurama and everyone ninja runs to the ring, right?



"They can't stop all of us!" Brandi screams as they close in on the heels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Bosses of AEW being super giving tonight.
> Kinda makes me wonder how long it'll last.
> Not to be a doomsayer or anything. Just thinking out loud.



Depends on how serious they are about AEW. If it becomes the Clique 2.0 then people will drop it fast. 

Not saying lose to everyone but when the time is right put someone over.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Cody is a fucking star 
That friend knows how to make shit feels grandiose 
Damn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

I interrupt this match to bring you Hikaru Shida’s ass crack.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I interrupt this match to bring you Hikaru Shida’s ass crack.


Well then


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I interrupt this match to bring you Hikaru Shida’s ass crack.


She didnt won :


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

JR with the i*c*st commentary


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

I need to find those video clips of her bouncing on an exercise ball.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

MJF threatens to fight an old man.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> MJF threatens to fight an old man.


Mjf is god


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

DOUBLE A!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Wait wouldn't Arn be anti Cody since Horsemen vs Dusty era?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait wouldn't Arn be anti Cody since Horsemen vs Dusty era?



and why the fuck is Tulley leaving?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

YES ARN ANDERSON!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Arn fucking anderson is in the goddamn building fellas!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Arn still has the best spinebuster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait wouldn't Arn be anti Cody since Horsemen vs Dusty era?


Didn't he split with Tully ?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait wouldn't Arn be anti Cody since Horsemen vs Dusty era?


I guess the turn is coming up later!


I love the cody matches
Old school fuckery 
Big match cody doing it AGAIN!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Cody using his papa's move 

Dusty would be proud


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Arn helping Cody makes as much sense as the nWo helping Sting.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Probably wouldn't have beat Spears myself, but still a pretty good match, despite some confusing silliness.
I wonder what's next for Spears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah I knew the turn wouldn't come at All out. Too damn obvious.

Gotta burn it slowly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Probably wouldn't have beat Spears myself, but still a pretty good match, despite some confusing silliness.
> I wonder what's next for Spears.


Supposedly was supposed to face Moxley for the 1#contender's match for the AEW title.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Curious how this one's gonna go. Apparently Fenix is a little fucked up atm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Curious how this one's gonna go. Apparently Fenix is a little fucked up atm.


Plus people saw Pentagon Jr's face


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Young Bucks revealing their fursonas.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Plus people saw Pentagon Jr's face



Also, apparently their ballz is gone according to the bucks.

I've never seen so many odds to overcome at one time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Also, apparently their ballz is gone according to the bucks.
> 
> I've never seen so many odds to overcome at one time.


well they have cero miedo so they'll be fine


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah I knew the turn wouldn't come at All out. Too damn obvious.
> 
> Gotta burn it slowly


But they are teasing it, it's going to be a great story on tv.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

HELP YOUR BROTHERS, YOU DICKS!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

fucking lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> HELP YOUR BROTHERS, YOU DICKS!


pfft the younger brothers are sick of the elder's shit


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Fenix doesn't give a darn about his leg, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Lucha bros over as fuck


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Penta needs to watch his fucking mouth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Penta needs to watch his fucking mouth.


NEVER!!! CHINGEN SU PUTA MADRES!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Okay, that was some impressive lateral movement, my god.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

That might've been the first time I've reflexively screamed "oh my god!" in all my years of watching wrestling.

Kripes, the Bucks couldn't give a damn if they tried.

-----------------------

HELP YOUR BROTHERS YOU FUCKS!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Yeah three matches in AEW and all have been amazing.

Then you have the amazing match in AAA .


These two really are just amazing facing each other.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That might've been the first time I've reflexively screamed "oh my god!" in all my years of watching wrestling.



Oh neat, it was promptly replaced with a terrified and shrill "OOOHHH FUCK!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

I kinda want this match to end now...?
I'm legitimately afraid I'm gonna see a fatality.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jericho and hangman are fucked!!!
After the omega match and this its fucking done for them 
They cant top that shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

God damn man. This match was .......I don't even know 


WHO IS THIS?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

LAX IS HERE!!!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Lucha Bros fate in AEW is to be cursed to have extended feuds with the same, like, 3 teams they've been fighting for years.

I for one welcome it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

damn man I'm so burned out . The godly match followed by LAX reveal 

I should have paid for the PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lucha Bros fate in AEW is to be cursed to have extended feuds with the same, like, 3 teams they've been fighting for years.
> 
> I for one welcome it.


Lucha bros vs  Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus will be gold though


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Hangman and y2j have been buried 
No fucking way they follow that!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Next PPV is a weapon to surpass Metal Gear. 

---------

Okay, Jericho and Page. G...good luck I guess...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hangman and y2j have been buried
> No fucking way they follow that!


Well there's one way but it ain't happening


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Next PPV is a weapon to surpass Metal Gear.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Okay, Jericho and Page. G...good luck I guess...?





Man though I feel bad for Jericho and Page .


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jericho and hangman corpsing backstage right now


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

That horse is gonna shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuck yes , Page brought a horse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

After the title match I wonder what The revival, good brothers, AOP and others are thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> After the title match I wonder what The revival, good brothers, AOP and others are thinking.



"Well fuck...."


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> After the title match I wonder what The revival, good brothers, AOP and others are thinking.


Aew's tag team division is just worth justifying that whole company!!! 
Holy mother of god


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Trying really hard not to think about muffins during this entrance....


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

How much salt will the casuals throw when this ends and Punk never showed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> How much salt will the casuals throw when this ends and Punk never showed


Massive


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

>No time limit.

We goin' till midnight, bois. 



Nemesis said:


> How much salt will the casuals throw when this ends and Punk never showed



I fucking forgot about the Punk rumors. Oh, god, no!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Boos for Page.
Not good....

---------
>First woman official in a ME match
I... feel like that's not true, but I don't feel like fact checking it, so I'll just say "shut up, Excalibur"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Boos for Page.
> Not good....
> 
> ---------
> ...


Oh boy I stopped watching I am busy 
Not good man...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Hangman losing here will make him more of a star than a win 
Dont fuck up guys


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Good for AEW calling the submission the Lion Tamer again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

lol you fat fuck


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Chris is movin' better than I expected him to. Respek.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Dont go with hangman guys 
Dont go with hangman guys 
Jericho got the win here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

guys I'm getting anxious about this match


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

Some of Jericho show offs is like pre back injury HBK


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> guys I'm getting anxious about this match


Same man, I can barely watch 
Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Same man, I can barely watch
> Damn


Part is giving the belt to Page too early, the other is.............a small part of me thinks Punk might come out.


I know that's dumb but........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Page nearly throws out his fucking back


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Part is giving the belt to Page too early, the other is.............a small part of me thinks Punk might come out.
> 
> 
> I know that's dumb but........


Stressing man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Page nearly throws out his fucking back


This match gonna give me a stroke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Please guys make the right booking decision come on 
I have fucking faith

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Juice. This could help. I was having trouble for a little bit.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

God I dont remember the last time a ppv had me this stressed
I gotta give it to hangman he is making himself look like a star 
But still y2j for the win!!


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

My bros went silent 
Someone reply to me I feel alone guys : 
The match is great by the way.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

"FUCK 'IM UP AUDREY, FUCK 'IM UP!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2019)

Never seen you fools this happy. Hahaha glad that AEW delivers! Fat2J can suck a dick tho


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

What a match 
What an old school feel 
Damn damn the pressure


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Never seen you fools this happy. Hahaha glad that AEW delivers! Fat2J can suck a dick tho



lol. At the moment everyone's worried he's gonna lose, but we haven't see his Elbow yet, and he's not gonna not use it.
As long as Page doesn't kick out of that, I'm pretty sure his victory is pretty much guaranteed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol. At the moment everyone's worried he's gonna lose, but we haven't see his Elbow yet, and he's not gonna not use it.
> As long as Page doesn't kick out of that, I'm pretty sure his victory is pretty much guaranteed.


Preach friend 
PREACHHH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

goddamn I thought Page had that


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

YAHHHHHY
WHAT A MATCH 
Woooooooowoooo 
Amazing amazing amazing!! 
Y2j in the legend AGAIN 
An absolute classic that will remain in the history books


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Judas Effect most protected finish in main stream wrestling atm?
The closest I can think of is Drew McIntosh's weird kick thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Yep Y2J is champ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Judas effect most protected finish in main stream wrestling atm?
> The closest I can think of is Drew McIntosh's weird kick thing.


reason for that is cause it's a new move by Jericho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

In b4 the shitstorm of no Punk


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

They made the right call
Hangman is officially a fucking star 
Good fucking guts young man


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2019)

Vince must be laughing his ass off because a WWE guy is the first ever AEW champ


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2019)

lol that countdown until off air


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince must be laughing his ass off because a WWE guy is the first ever AEW champ


I mean NFL is laughing that Vince didn't learn his lesson with the first XFL try so ...


----------



## pat pat (Aug 31, 2019)

Fantastic ppv 
Fantastic match 
Right man won


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Fucking producer counting down the show in the background. 
And that sums up AEW at the moment. Fun shows, hilarious production issues.

Great PPV. Way better than Double or Nothing IMO. Better than all the events they've had actually. I am pleased. Hope the Bucks are okay.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2019)

Is there going to be a rematch? Hangman is robbed!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuck you Jericho you fat gay mime. Retire you over the hill piece of trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is there going to be a rematch? Hangman is robbed!


Nope gotta start from the bottom. Plus they want to give him time to win the audience.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 31, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Fuck you Jericho you fat gay mime. Retire you over the hill piece of trash.



tbf, he's not a mime anymore


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2019)

Tears, no Punk sighted


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

The first chant in that title match was for CM Punk, and that was the 3rd or 4th time they got that chant going. That title match was solid but it will always be held against them that they didn't deliver.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

All Out was awesome. Nothing disappointing occurred.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

Motn is going to be controversial. I want to say Riho vs shida but the Bucks vs lucha bros has to take the cake imo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

Jericho on the post show is amazing 
The absolute GOAT! He is in the damn pantheon of wrestling right now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Motn is going to be controversial. I want to say Riho vs shida but the Bucks vs lucha bros has to take the cake imo.


Not controversial at all. Bucks vs Bros left people open jawed and then the surprise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2019)

Bucks vs Bros was fuckin' great, but a little too overdone and went on too long for me personally to call it MotN. Though I wouldn't argue if a lot of people do, considering how much it floored everyone. Old fucks I follow on Twitter or dudes with a short attention spans like me can nitpick it all day long, but that match wowed, that's a fact.

For me, it's a toss up between either Jurassic Express/SCU or Kenny/Pac. Cody/Spears would've been a lock but shit got _weird_ at the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2019)

This was easily AEW's best event so far to date.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

I see a lot of criticism towards cody and people saying he is booking himself over


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

This promotion shouldn’t rely on Jericho too much.  It makes sense to go with him over Hangman Page.  But this reign shouldn’t roll into 2020.

Anything on the show as good as Bate/WALTER?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Bucks vs Bros was fuckin' great, but a little too overdone and went on too long for me personally to call it MotN. Though I wouldn't argue if a lot of people do, considering how much it floored everyone. Old fucks I follow on Twitter or dudes with a short attention spans like me can nitpick it all day long, but that match wowed, that's a fact.
> 
> For me, it's a toss up between either Jurassic Express/SCU or Kenny/Pac. Cody/Spears would've been a lock but shit got _weird_ at the end.


Kenny vs Pac felt a bit disappointing. Not sure why but while it was good it felt like it was just there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

To me AEW doesn’t start until it starts on tnt.  I hope they are taking that approach.

Vinny and Alvarez mention this all the time when they review Nitro.  They mention that they have no idea what is going on.  I don’t want to be in that boat when I watch AEW for the first time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This promotion shouldn’t rely on Jericho too much.  It makes sense to go with him over Hangman Page.  But this reign shouldn’t roll into 2020.
> 
> Anything on the show as good as Bate/WALTER?



I didn't see Bate v Walter but i'm going to have to assume no. The tag ladder match was probably the best match on the card, then the woman's number1 contender match was 2nd. Cody v Spears was your run of the mill cody match and Kenny v Pac had a few big botches. Jericho v Page was overshadowed by Punk, who didn't even appear.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

Baker/Priestley is a good women’s feud to pursue.

I don’t remember the name.  But the transgender wrestler on the roster.  I consider this to be an experiment.  One that I guess might work sort of the same way that Baron Corbin works.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2019)

You mean Nyla Rose? I dunno if that's the best comparison. People seem to like her alright.

That might change tho. It's not like people are jumping out of their seats to see her after all. But every time she has a match I'm always shocked by how positive the reaction is.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny vs Pac felt a bit disappointing. Not sure why but while it was good it felt like it was just there.


 it's the lack of story that fucked it up.
I simply think it was supposed to go 
Moxley wins --> they get on tv while omega is climbing back to the top 
Cody and Moxley fail to take down jericho , and they do alpha vs Omega III as a blow off like Jericho said 
 But with how this is happening they got fucked and the match while good never had the  hype a Moxley omega would have gotten


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> it's the lack of story that fucked it up.
> I simply think it was supposed to go
> Moxley wins --> they get on tv while omega is climbing back to the top
> Cody and Moxley fail to take down jericho , and they do alpha vs Omega III as a blow off like Jericho said
> But with how this is happening they got fucked and the match while good never had the  hype a Moxley omega would have gotten



Badly timed (well there's never a good time) Injury did basically hurt the story line.  I still think Alpha v Omega for the title in a few months is still the big blow off.  I just wonder when AEW's version of Mania will be for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

Alpha vs Omega again?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2019)

The Dark Order is the sort of shit like Mark Henry getting sucked off by a tranny, where your parents walk in and then you immediately gotta go “I can explain...”


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Holy shit the Rock talked about All Out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 1, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Dark Order is the sort of shit like Mark Henry getting sucked off by a tranny, where your parents walk in and then you immediately gotta go “I can explain...”


"my gay friend asked me to watch it"


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey guys, Reaching out to share that there is a Food contest in the KCC. 30K rep points for all participants, plus additional contest points for winners

Also just saw that Jericho won the belt. Hmm that probably was a smart decision or AEW. Name and branding power is probably the safe way for them to make decisions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys, Reaching out to share that there is a Food contest in the KCC. 30K rep points for all participants, plus additional contest points for winners
> 
> Also just saw that Jericho won the belt. Hmm that probably was a smart decision or AEW. Name and branding power is probably the safe way for them to make decisions.


Yea although Page has a lot of work to do. He wasn't over as I thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit the Rock talked about All Out


 shawn spears going over 
Rusev is absolutely raging right now, in that roster with he limited amount of big guys he could absolutely find his place


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

Also for some reason one year from now I can picture complaining that "kenny omega wins too much omg omg"
Because when this friend starts to roll on everyone it's goingto be brutal man...
I still think alpha vs omega III for the title is the endgame. Omega's downfall started by losing to Jericho it will end when he conquer him and take back his place as the face of the company.
In his promo you can pretty much see that Kenny's story is about the title and being the ace.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2019)

Um, just dropped PS Vue and went with Sling.  Turns out one of the  channels offered has NJPW on it.  Any suggestions on what to watch from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah I found this out yesterday. Whenever I would hear people talking about AXS, I always assumed it was called called "Access", lol. So hey, I can watch aged af episodes of NJPW now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also for some reason one year from now I can picture complaining that "kenny omega wins too much omg omg"
> Because when this friend starts to roll on everyone it's goingto be brutal man...
> I still think alpha vs omega III for the title is the endgame. Omega's downfall started by losing to Jericho it will end when he conquer him and take back his place as the face of the company.
> In his promo you can pretty much see that Kenny's story is about the title and being the ace.


It’s up to AEW to build up guys so it isn’t just the Kenny Omega promotion.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s up to AEW to build up guys so it isn’t just the Kenny Omega promotion.


cody is going to put mjf over big in their feud , hangman by now will be quite ready, so that would mean they have two more main eventers + the big 4 
 they have to create stars tho or they will simply die


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

pat pat said:


> cody is going to put mjf over big in their feud , hangman by now will be quite ready, so that would mean they have two more main eventers + the big 4
> they have to create stars tho or they will simply die


Luchasaurus . Boom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah I found this out yesterday. Whenever I would hear people talking about AXS, I always assumed it was called called "Access", lol. So hey, I can watch aged af episodes of NJPW now.


AXS is great you can even watch some of the G1 from this year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You mean Nyla Rose? I dunno if that's the best comparison. People seem to like her alright.
> 
> That might change tho. It's not like people are jumping out of their seats to see her after all. But every time she has a match I'm always shocked by how positive the reaction is.


Reddit fans have trashed "her", and rightfully so. Having a biological man as their inaugural women's champion is going to leave a bad taste in the fans mouth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny vs Pac felt a bit disappointing. Not sure why but while it was good it felt like it was just there.


The botched poisonrana.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Reddit fans have trashed "her", and rightfully so. Having a biological man as their inaugural women's champion is going to leave a bad taste in the fans mouth.


That’s something you do to get media attention.

I personally don’t care.  The women’s division is lacking a star right now.  Nyla can be a monster heel that Bea, Britt, or someone else beats.

Tessa and Emma make a lot of sense as additions to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The botched poisonrana.


Nah. I think it's the sudden match. Had no time to get invested.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s something you do to get media attention.
> 
> I personally don’t care.  The women’s division is lacking a star right now.  Nyla can be a monster heel that Bea, Britt, or someone else beats.
> 
> Tessa and Emma make a lot of sense as additions to me.


Yea the division is weak, i think Bea and Britt will fued without championship implications for awhile. I really would prefer Riho to win because she's more believable in her role, Nyla is really weak and leaves visible space between her opponent and her strikes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

I miss John Cena.  Hustle, Loyalty, Respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I miss John Cena.  Hustle, Loyalty, Respect.



Me too


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2019)

Cena a bigger star than Rollins ever thought about being too.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Reddit fans have trashed "her", and rightfully so. Having a biological man as their inaugural women's champion is going to leave a bad taste in the fans mouth.



If you're a cunt I guess.

Honestly the bigger problem is just that I don't find her all the entertaining. Not enough of the fans do either, I feel. If they try to force this meme, I can't see the polite and surprised cheers lasting too long. I guess we'll wait and see, but I don't have the highest hopes.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea the division is weak, i think Bea and Britt will fued without championship implications for awhile. I really would prefer Riho to win because she's more believable in her role, Nyla is really weak and leaves visible space between her opponent and her strikes.



Pretty much. I think the only time I've had fun watching her is when she did that fucking knee from the top rope. Other than that, meh. Kinda sloppy and her powermoves don't look as devastating as they should, which is funny considering how light most of her opponents are.



Rukia said:


> I miss John Cena.  Hustle, Loyalty, Respect.



yfw Cena is literally the last guy other than Trips to have completely free reign over his promos and thus the ability to _actually_ get over.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Cena can embarrass people with a microphone.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Not getting a match with Cena is something Omega should definitely regret.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Luchasaurus . Boom


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2019)

So according to wrestling fans 
Kenny omega came to aew, made sure to get an executive role and a strong involvement in his booking + an almost absolute power over his stories and wins/loss.
Just to fucking bury himself because he is too much of an idiot to know what he is doing.........
And the funny thing is I can literally picture the same folks in my mind bitching about how omega is burying the roster and is over pushed just few months from now.......


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 2, 2019)

Luchasaurus is so over, that it makes everything in this world great again


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cena can embarrass people with a microphone.



Cena can bury the entire locker room if he wanted to. But everyone would be depressed af and Vince won’t like that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

This is a real surprise.  WWE was really high on her.  But it sounds like she has some health concerns.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is a real surprise.  WWE was really high on her.  But it sounds like she has some health concerns.



She supposedly gave in her notice a few weeks ago citing her back injury.  I guess it's all down to this with Vince trying to get assurances that she wasn't going to run to AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

I would be surprised if she was upset with the way wwe utilized her.  I thought they treated her great and taught her a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2019)

Gonna be sad not seeing her anymore anywhere.

I really liked the little I saw of her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh yea Kylie Rae also is gone from AEW. Nobody knows why but she asked for her release.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I heard both are retiring.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea Kylie Rae also is gone from AEW. Nobody knows why but she asked for her release.



Reports out there is that she's retiring from wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2019)

Apparently she deleted her Twitter too.

Hope everythings okay. She was another performer I liked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Reports out there is that she's retiring from wrestling.


I'm scared for her. Its odd how she left.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 2, 2019)

What I don't see mentioned often enough is how much of a variety show AEW is, which is very important for a wrestling show.

You get a heavily story driven wrestling match with Codys bouts.
You get technical matches with the Joshis.
You get hardcore matches with Havoc/Allin/Janela.
You get fun spotfests with Young Bucks/Lucha Bros.
You get good tag/trios matches due to the depth of the tag roster.

This makes a PPV very easy to watch and is also more important than always trying to 1 up the previous matches, which can get exhausting not only for the viewer, but also the crowd.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2019)

Lastier said:


> What I don't see mentioned often enough is how much of a variety show AEW is, which is very important for a wrestling show.
> 
> You get a heavily story driven wrestling match with Codys bouts.
> You get technical matches with the Joshis.
> ...


don't forget the main event scene which seems to be driven towards hard hitting, shoot-style wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2019)

*reads discussion on last page*

Yeah smh I agree. Seth is pretty dry and doesn't seem into his character much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> *reads discussion on last page*
> 
> Yeah smh I agree. Seth is pretty dry and doesn't seem into his character much.


But last page was about Adam Page and Cena


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But last page was about Adam Page and Cena



True but I was kinda responding to Rukia, who said this:



Rukia said:


> Cena a bigger star than Rollins ever thought about being too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Raiden said:


> True but I was kinda responding to Rukia, who said this:


I mean at this point even Jungle Boy is a bigger star than Seth. Dude has always been overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

AEW is disrespecting Los Angeles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW is disrespecting Los Angeles.


They probably will head there eventually seeing as AEW isn't going to have an off season.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Los Angeles deserves first dibs on any big event imo.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2019)

Reading through WWE's website. King of the Ring thing looks kinda interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Los Angeles deserves first dibs on any big event imo.


yea was wondering why there aren't any aew events here yet.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

I would argue that Rey wins more than he should.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean at this point even Jungle Boy is a bigger star than Seth. Dude has always been overrated.


 damn : 
 And yes jungle boy is a future potential!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Big Raw tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

So Strowman and Rollins opening up the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

AJ saving the segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Did AJ just say "kawaii".i


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did AJ just say "kawaii".i



Did he just say he'll slap his dick down Cole's throat?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

Gallows looking about as special as he did when he used to be Festus.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Don’t know where this is going.  But the OC need to stand tall tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Was that table throw intentional.   Looks like AJ took that hit hard.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was that table throw intentional.   Looks like AJ took that hit hard.


Braun is a brute.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was that table throw intentional.   Looks like AJ took that hit hard.



Braun is careless at times.  Like that time vs Brock.

Also still not buying Braun and any shield member teaming.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

A tag match?  Geez.  WWE really loves their formula, don’t they?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also still not buying Braun and any shield member teaming.


didn’t they triple powerbomb him?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> didn’t they triple powerbomb him?



They cost him the title multiple times.  Triple Power bomb a few times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Just wondering, but why is Gallows trying to be the second hand Warlord with that face paint.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering, but why is Gallows trying to be the second hand Warlord with that face paint.


He’s better with the face point tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn missing raw. Can't get hold of cable TV.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering, but why is Gallows trying to be the second hand Warlord with that face paint.



Something something Japan /vince logic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Meh, match finished with a roll up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

"Five on three"  Learn to count.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

AJ should have been able to beat up a tired Rollins without help.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

lol these two got insulted by AJ and now they're helping the club


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

The babyfaces are geeks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> lol these two got insulted by AJ and now they're helping the club


It’s more important to beat up Braun and Seth.  You know this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Braun looks like a bitch!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Commentary off a bit tonight, rather listen to those Funimation DB outtakes than this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Cedric is a bitch too.  Getting help from a referee.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Commentary off a bit tonight, rather listen to those Funimation DB outtakes than this.


_mr popo you lack love._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> _mr popo you lack love._



Yamcha confirmed bottom and beta.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Ryder makes everything look so fake. This ^ (use bro) is trash.



Hawkins and Ryder happy to be there, just collecting those checks to go into their toy collections.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Why didn’t Braun and Seth attack Ziggler and Roode after the match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why didn’t Braun and Seth attack Ziggler and Roode after the match?



Stupid baby face syndrome.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hawkins and Ryder happy to be there, just collecting those checks to go into their toy collections.


Dude going broke on them toys. I really like that ninja turtles set of Ryders.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Commentary off a bit tonight, rather listen to those Funimation DB outtakes than this.


I mean at least it sounds more entertaining than a 3 hour show where OH MYs and IM BECKY RAWR are regurgitated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yamcha confirmed bottom and beta.


Well he was taking on big non canon namekian dicks and whatever the fuck Popo's got hanging in his genie pants.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Not sure why they are still pushing Nattie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Nattie jobs again, water wet, sun hot.  Next segment please.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Also all of commentary needs to be gagged.  Fuck sakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Was Becky given enough time to prep for this promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Well he was taking on big non canon namekian dicks and whatever the fuck Popo's got hanging in his genie pants.


Please stop burying Yamcha he's already been mega buried by Toriyama , Team 4 star and the dub


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Sasha won that exchange.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Constable Corbin!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Please stop burying Yamcha he's already been mega buried by Toriyama , Team 4 star and the dub


Sadly someone has to be the Meg....wait he came out way before Family Guy, well somebody has to be the Yamcha then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Penny wise is coming in only three days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly someone has to be the Meg....wait he came out way before Family Guy, well somebody has to be the Yamcha then.


Oh god this a level of burial never seen before.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

This match works because the fans are desperate to see Corbin lose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god this a level of burial never seen before.



Nah, he hasn't reached Shinji levels of beta yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2019)

So in a few weeks a Vince produced NXT will premier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, he hasn't reached Shinji levels of beta yet.


Uh taking it up the pooper by three old ass men definitely is more beta than a crying wuss


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So in a few weeks a Vince produced NXT will premier.


HHH says that it is his show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> HHH says that it is his show.


For now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

0% chance Joe wins.  They aren’t doing Corbin vs Joe.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering, but why is Gallows trying to be the second hand Warlord with that face paint.



In Japan he used face paint all the time in the bullet club. I guess Vinny mac thought it would bring him the same fame he had back there. Sadly he forgot the other parts of the equation for it to work.
-Getting wins and kicking ass enough to be an intimidating and realistic threat.

That's what differnciates the baddasses with war paint from the clowns with their mother's make up.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

lol firefly funhouse in the UK got cut off for commercials


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Vince is okay with there being a Vince McMahon puppet?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Cesaro wrestling today when he was halfway around the world just on Saturday.  The guy is a machine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Get the title on The Fiend and let’s work to Demon King vs The Fiend at WM. Tired of Rollins.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Cesaro you fucking jobber.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

How will everyone’s favorite Applebee’s shift manager Baron Corbin overcome the odds?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

That “Xavier prefers Dragonball GT” sign


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn, Corey saying Moxley walks on four legs.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That “Xavier prefers Dragonball GT” sign


ROFL thems fighting words.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Bailey going full heel and getting a yes chant


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Bayley can’t pull off heel work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Booooooo Bayley!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Damn, Corey saying Moxley walks on four legs.



Does Corey mean Moxley’s a dog? Or a bitch?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Bayley could give Shawn Spears some lessons on how to throw shitty chairshots that don’t look like they hurt anyone. That way he could’ve saved Cody a couple of brain cells.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2019)

Why is a super heavyweight fighting a cruiserweight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Watching Steve show with Becky and well.... It's fine.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m bored with Becky.  I hope Sasha beats her ass.

Bayley as a heel makes the feud with Charlotte confusing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m bored with Becky.  I hope Sasha beats her ass.
> 
> Bayley as a heel makes the feud with Charlotte confusing.


Sasha called sports entertainment, "wrestling" she's not winning


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Sasha is not losing her first feud back.  The Becky Lynch experiment is over.  She actually gets a decent reaction.  But they don’t know what to do with her as a television character anymore.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is not losing her first feud back.  The Becky Lynch experiment is over.  She actually gets a decent reaction.  But they don’t know what to do with her as a television character anymore.



Sasha should lose and then blame Bayley so we can get more promos where they’re forced to go into counseling and show off their amazing acting skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Does Corey mean Moxley’s a dog? Or a bitch?


Isn't it basically the same thing?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Isn't it basically the same thing?



Bitch is a female dog iirc


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

I don’t want to see Ambrose vs Jericho in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 2, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Bitch is a female dog iirc


Well maybe he meant the female dog


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m bored with Becky.  I hope Sasha beats her ass.
> 
> Bayley as a heel makes the feud with Charlotte confusing.



Charlotte face attempt number 13862.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

There probably has to be a Becky Lynch and Charlotte vs Sasha and Bayley match at Survivor Series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t want to see Ambrose vs Jericho in AEW.



Maybe they can feud over a house plant again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe they can feud over a house plant again.


Mitch.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2019)

Heyman is a genius.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Maybe they can feud over a house plant again.


Mitch was a one of kind plant you bastard


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Vince had to be irate watching this.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince had to be irate watching this.



Why would he be mad, Bray fed him money.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2019)

Bleacher Report gave Corbins match an A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2019)

Dammit, tune out early because the show was starting to tax my sanity and I miss the Bayley heel turn at the end.   I mean WWE was telegraphing the turn a mile a way with how both girls were avoiding certain questions asked but still. 


You  know they missed a golden opportunity of turning Bliss into a full baby face there by having her attempt to attack those two.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea Kylie Rae also is gone from AEW. Nobody knows why but she asked for her release.


Depression.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Depression.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Bleacher Report gave Corbins match an A.


Funny enough they gave Cody's match a D so I wouldn't take it serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

The Corbin match was good.  And the crowd was into it.  They were desperate to see him lose.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny enough they gave Cody's match a D so I wouldn't take it serious.


 "wrestling media" absolute geeks


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Speaking of geeks.

Did you guys see Braun and Seth last night?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


Yea it's sad, but damn imagine how hard it would be to play a happy go lucky character on the big screen when you have personal demons eating away at you. I respect her decision to take a step back for now and on the other side of the coin i think it's a bit tasteless that her status was leaked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of geeks.
> 
> Did you guys see Braun and Seth last night?


 no  
But seth is a blatant failure


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea it's sad, but damn imagine how hard it would be to play a happy go lucky character on the big screen when you have personal demons eating away at you. I respect her decision to take a step back for now and on the other side of the coin i think it's a bit tasteless that her status was leaked.


I'm just sad for her. You are right on that aspect and I hope she can fight through it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This match works because the fans are desperate to see Corbin lose.


he's good when he's not dominating the show and being overused. this is a good use of him right now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

It’s a fact that Corbin is more over than most of the heels in this company.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 3, 2019)

I just laugh when I hear names like corbin 
Thank god for freeing me from that show


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well maybe he meant the female dog



most probably yes


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of geeks.
> 
> Did you guys see Braun and Seth last night?



Was BBQing at the folks' house and my dad had it on. Can someone explain to me how Braun can no-sell a garbage truck and getting mauled in an ambulance, but can't Roar Spot 4 jobbers and AJ Styles?

Alsi, was it ever explained why the Club beat up Cedric


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Was BBQing at the folks' house and my dad had it on. Can someone explain to me how Braun can no-sell a garbage truck and getting mauled in an ambulance, but can't Roar Spot 4 jobbers and AJ Styles?
> 
> Alsi, was it ever explained why the Club beat up Cedric


They are heels and they walked up on a geek getting interviewed backstage.  What more explanation do you need?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

I just realized everyone in E other than Vince and Hunter are a  bunch of dorks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Brock isn’t a geek.  Or Heyman.  Pretty much everyone else though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Brock isn’t a geek.  Or Heyman.  Pretty much everyone else though.


You know they don't show up so much on tv that I forget about them lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They are heels and they walked up on a geek getting interviewed backstage.  What more explanation do you need?



They've set a precedent for a couple years now that storylines tend to be pretty self contained, only bleeding outward if someone is gonna be absorbed into the story. Other wrestlers that aren't part of it might as well not exist. So when the attack happened I was left wondering if the Club were working for Corbin now or something.

I mean shit, that segment made the previous beatdown even more confusing retroactively, cuz if randos can get involved, then where the fuck was Richochet? Roman? Becky with a chair or something? Braun I get, but ain't nobody got Seth's back?

What a fuckin' loser.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Brock isn’t a geek.  Or Heyman.  Pretty much everyone else though.



why are you sure that Brock is no geek? it's not like you know about his personal life. for all we know, he plays magic the gathering at his basement during weekends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Brock isn’t a geek.  Or Heyman.  Pretty much everyone else though.



cough


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2019)

Brock lives on a farm in the Canadian wilderness with no access to the Internet and hunts his food. He’s not into your weeaboo shit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2019)

No way is Brock a geek. You have to take an uber from his mailbox to his frontdoor, he's an oldschool Midwestern family guy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 3, 2019)

Jericho had the AEW belt stolen from him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock lives on a farm in the Canadian wilderness with no access to the Internet and hunts his food. He’s not into your weeaboo shit.


He's probably into furries


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho had the AEW belt stolen from him.


That stupid idiot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho had the AEW belt stolen from him.



R-Truth will turn up on raw calling it his WCW TV Cruiserweight 7/11 title.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

I think Brock is WWE’s biggest advantage over AEW right now tbh.  Not sure why you guys are bagging on him.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 3, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jericho had the AEW belt stolen from him.


The culprit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Bayley getting an actual reaction??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Charlotte blew it.  Should have brought some back up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Pffft hahahaha


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Elias winning surprises me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

this is why I love AXS tv. Cause I don't have to pay for G1 or Royal Quest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Joe made Gable look like a bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Kofi is a dumb babyface.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2019)

Gahdammit, Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Sami is smart.  If you can’t win.  Support someone that can.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pffft hahahaha


The twitter page for aew's tv show on TNT just released some kind of poster for the investigation 
I am 100% that title got stolen, but its turning into a damn great storyline


----------



## pat pat (Sep 3, 2019)

These guys are too good


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2019)

Jericho lost the belt because he is drunk all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho lost the belt because he is drunk all the time.


Just wants a little bit of bubbly


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 


Interesting.  Doesn’t sound like a retired due to injuries speech.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Doesn’t sound like a retired due to injuries speech.


Yea... If she's trying to leave the company this isnt it chief.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

So they announced Moxley vs Robinson on October 14th  for King of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2019)

Jericho actually buried smackdown with his dumb controversy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Jericho actually buried smackdown with his dumb controversy


didn't do any favors apparently from Bayley coming out to the babyface music as a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

> One of Vince McMahon's infamous pet peeves is that he hates sneezing.  that Vince has issues with sneezing because "he doesn't like things occurring that he can't control."
> 
> As we previously reported,   with hosts Dan "Big Cat" Katz and Alex Rodriguez. During the interview, Stephanie discussed how Vince reacts when she sneezes.
> 
> ...




  If I ever meet Vince, I'll be worried about sneezing and then I'll sneeze as he's about to leave cause that's my luck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Me: Nice to meet you Mr. Mcmahon

Vince: Nice to meet you as well

*As vince leaves I sneeze*

Vince: What did you just say you SON OF A BITCH?!  That's it I'm hiring you just to bury you , pal!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If I ever meet Vince, I'll be worried about sneezing and then I'll sneeze as he's about to leave cause that's my luck



Man loves ketchup on his burritos, nothing surprises me about the guy anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man loves ketchup on his burritos, nothing surprises me about the guy anymore.



The scary part is Steph canonizing that Vince hates what he can't control. All my fears for Bray are hyper active


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The scary part is Steph canonizing that Vince hates what he can't control. All my fears for Bray are hyper active




Mox is right, guy legit is giong to die in the chair.  XFL Raw, SmackDown, and NXT.... man will drive himself to the grave.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mox is right, guy legit is giong to die in the chair.  XFL Raw, SmackDown, and NXT.... man will drive himself to the grave.


It will be bad that he'll be pitching a storyline in the middle of owner meetings for XFL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It will be bad that he'll be pitching a storyline in the middle of owner meetings for XFL



You know he has intro stories for the eight XFL teams right.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2019)

Imagine the carnage he leaves in his wake during allergy season


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know he has intro stories for the eight XFL teams right.


WHAT?!!!   


No...no way I don't buy it. Vince can't be that stubborn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Imagine the carnage he leaves in his wake during allergy season


So many people buried and confidence destroyed 

Also I hope Young Bucks bring up the sneezing for BTE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> WHAT?!!!
> 
> 
> No...no way I don't buy it. Vince can't be that stubborn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Well I'll be glad to be done with Vince's shit soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

but I will say this.......make NXT , Raw and Smackdown better. Let HHH do his thing and Paul Heyman too.

You want to crush AEW? then let the wrestlers go creatively. 

I geniunely hope WWE gets gud. Not that I'll be back for it. I'm loving all the great wrestling from every where else. I'll be tuning into NWA, Impact, NJPW (might buy soon) and AEW.

I will miss Circus promotion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I'll be glad to be done with Vince's shit soon



Didn't know Disney was interested in the WWE.



Give it the retcon treatment and let Rian Johnson helm the project.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but I will say this.......make NXT , Raw and Smackdown better. Let HHH do his thing and Paul Heyman too.
> 
> You want to crush AEW? then let the wrestlers go creatively.
> 
> ...


 from Y2J's podcast apparently the injury is going well, but he said the guy is super sad


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> 
> Interesting.  Doesn’t sound like a retired due to injuries speech.


they probably told her to get a boob job.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2019)

Fucking hell, that's not implausible....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Disney was interested in the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Give it the retcon treatment and let Rian Johnson helm the project.


Disney got no sold by Sony. Their gimmick got wrecked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Disney got no sold by Sony. Their gimmick got wrecked



Didn't some goof write an article on how Ms. Marvel would be the perfect replacement for Spider-man when he left the MCU.   Fuck, the Forbush Man wasn't available at the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Moxley gonna lose to Robinson and Omega to put him in a losing streak


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't some goof write an article on how Ms. Marvel would be the perfect replacement for Spider-man when he left the MCU.   Fuck, the Forbush Man wasn't available at the time.


someone actually said she should replace spider-man when casuals already consider her a boring character? LOL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> someone actually said she should replace spider-man when casuals already consider her a boring character? LOL


Least her ara ara memes were more entertaining


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> someone actually said she should replace spider-man when casuals already consider her a boring character? LOL



I wish I was joking but someone on Screen Rant posted an article explaining why she is the perfect replacement.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Least her ara ara memes were more entertaining


there were ara ara memes that I missed?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> there were ara ara memes that I missed?


Yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wish I was joking but someone on Screen Rant posted an article explaining why she is the perfect replacement.


All Screen Rant has of any quality is Pitch Meetings. Otherwise that channel is trash.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> someone actually said she should replace spider-man when casuals already consider her a boring character? LOL


Probably me.  Ms Marvel is a modern character with a unique background.  Peter Parker is old news.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If I ever meet Vince, I'll be worried about sneezing and then I'll sneeze as he's about to leave cause that's my luck



Could you just imagine someone giving a promo in the middle of the ring with Vince also out there and they sneeze.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Could you just imagine someone giving a promo in the middle of the ring with Vince also out there and they sneeze.


RIP every one but Roman.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley gonna lose to Robinson and Omega to put him in a losing streak


 no, njpw Moxley and aew Moxley are legit two different people, they dont have the same attitude. Aew mox is less friendly more brutal and has a bigger desire to hurt people. What happens in njpw doesnt seem to influence aew.
  Moxley will win, but it's going to be a very close one, and in the process will awaken "prime omega" and bring back omega's super powers which will launch him on a strong winning streak 
And this will Bite Moxley in the ass when omega comes back for his head in his "back to the glory" quest.
Moxley will go over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Watching Dominion with Mox being the first match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2019)

There’s a section called “the story of Seth and Becky” on the WWE network?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2019)

Disney is REALLY going with Brie _Man Face_ Larson as the face of the MCU?

Time for DC to counter strike and cast  pornstar SIRI as Power Girl.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 4, 2019)

Do we blame this on Cody or Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> no, njpw Moxley and aew Moxley are legit two different people, they dont have the same attitude. Aew mox is less friendly more brutal and has a bigger desire to hurt people. What happens in njpw doesnt seem to influence aew.
> Moxley will win, but it's going to be a very close one, and in the process will awaken "prime omega" and bring back omega's super powers which will launch him on a strong winning streak
> And this will Bite Moxley in the ass when omega comes back for his head in his "back to the glory" quest.
> Moxley will go over


Shouldn't Omega have someone he cant.seem to beat? Not saying.Mox but would be awesome to see him obsess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> There’s a section called “the story of Seth and Becky” on the WWE network?



They are engaged to each other so no surprise on WWE wanting to capitalize on this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are engaged to each other so no surprise on WWE wanting to capitalize on this.


Just glad she got over her crush


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2019)

Just finished watching the Ospreay/Dragon match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Probably me.  Ms Marvel is a modern character with a unique background.  Peter Parker is old news.


she's the boring kind of modern for the sake of trying to be progressive with no kind of substance coming from her at all. spider-man is timeless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 4, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Disney is REALLY going with Brie _Man Face_ Larson as the face of the MCU?
> 
> Time for DC to counter strike and cast  pornstar SIRI as Power Girl.


already sounds way better than the supergirl cw show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't read comics. Does Ms. Marvel actually suck? That's a shame, because I love her character design. Or y'know, moreso than all of Cpt. Marvel's boring as shit designs.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't read comics. Does Ms. Marvel actually suck? That's a shame, because I love her character design. Or y'know, moreso than all of Cpt. Marvel's boring as shit designs.



 Ms. Marvel/Carol Danvers was a B level superhero that her only claim to fame was that Rogue stole her powers and nearly killed her back when Rogue was a heel before joining the X-Men.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just finished watching the Ospreay/Dragon match.


Will is amazing


----------



## Shirker (Sep 4, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Ms. Marvel/Carol Danvers was a B level superhero that her only claim to fame was that Rogue stole her powers and nearly killed her back when Rogue was a heel before joining the X-Men.



Amazing....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2019)

Wait, I misread the situation.  I thought we were talking about Kamala.  Carol is already dead.  Everyone hates Brie.  She is a terrible replacement for Spider-Man.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> already sounds way better than the supergirl cw show.



And Looks ever better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Disney is REALLY going with Brie _Man Face_ Larson as the face of the MCU?
> 
> Time for DC to counter strike and cast  pornstar SIRI as Power Girl.


Are they though? I can see them giving her the cosmic powerhouse role ala Thor but she's not going to be the Stark of the team going forward.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 5, 2019)

Wade keller cant even calculate a fucking average rating and simply used the program they aired last week and deemed it as "the usual viewership" 
"Wrestling media" are I think I can say it with confidence, retarded people.  
  All the report around this contradict each others , meltzer says its average, others say its above average.
  They certainly dont even understand what they are talking about


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't read comics. Does Ms. Marvel actually suck? That's a shame, because I love her character design. Or y'know, moreso than all of Cpt. Marvel's boring as shit designs.


agreed that cpt marvel looks like shit compared to ms marvel. I assume just from looking at both they rolled with cpt marvel since she looks like more of a stereotypical feminist.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> RIP every one but Roman.



Seth's Vince Golden boy now for throwing Mox under the bus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth's Vince Golden boy now for throwing Mox under the bus.


But he is a vanilla midget


----------



## pat pat (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But he is a vanilla midget


He isnt a midget
But he is clearly a vanilla bland uninteresting and uncharismatic guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

So Vince fired a shit ton of writers after botching the Roman angle.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Vince fired a shit ton of writers after botching the Roman angle.


All of this means he is going to try and do things his way again...hughhh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> All of this means he is going to try and do things his way again...hughhh


He's resetting everything.



Also he's being sued by Ric Flair for The Man gimmick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's resetting everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Also he's being sued by Ric Flair for The Man gimmick.


Vince mcmahon "resetting everything" 
What the fuck is going on...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Vince mcmahon "resetting everything"
> What the fuck is going on...



Worried about pissing off FOX. 

They already fucked them over with NXT and now if Smackdown continues to get worse, then he might lose that big contract.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m watching the Monday Night Wars again guys!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's resetting everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Also he's being sued by Ric Flair for The Man gimmick.


I feel weird about it.  I hope Ric wins.  But wow!  He almost died last year and WWE was great about it.  Seems in bad taste imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel weird about it.  I hope Ric wins.  But wow!  He almost died last year and WWE was great about it.  Seems in bad taste imo.



I will agree with you on this. Not sure why Ric is going after E but if he wins , well unless vince wants to lose Charlotte to AEW,  he'll probably bite the bullet.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2019)

Where was this when they came up with it half a fucking year ago?

Don't get me wrong, it's a stupid cringy and purpose-defeating nickname for a wrestler with a somewhat illfitting character, but it's also pretty old. Did he just now find oit about it or something? And heck was it even one of his nicknames? I know it was part of his catchphrase but....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Where was this when they came up with it half a fucking year ago?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a stupid cringy and purpose-defeating nickname for a wrestler with a somewhat illfitting character, but it's also pretty old. Did he just now find oit about it or something? And heck was it even one of his nicknames? I know it was part of his catchphrase but....


Yeah plus the Nature Boy gimmick was itself borrowed so he shouldn't be too upset


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

Neither WWE or Ric Flair should be granted that trademark tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

People going off on the announcement of Cody vs Jericho for the belt.

They're even comparing Cody to Hunter


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

Cody is the first challenger?  Why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cody is the first challenger?  Why?


cause they don't have many main eventers yet.

Mox and Kenny are facing off so neither can go after it.



Adam needs to be in midcard till he's ready.


So Cody's the best choice plus his record shows he deserves it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

I think it is kind of boring.  It’s an old WWE match.  And Jericho isn’t as good as he used to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Honestly I get it but yeah there needs to be shenanigans cause not sure Jericho can put on good matches anymore. Not till he stops being a fatass.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But he is a vanilla midget



Isn't he actually taller than Roman though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't he actually taller than Roman though?


apparently everyone who does flippy shit is vanilla midget from what I heard said from  some old school wrestlers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Worried about pissing off FOX.
> 
> They already fucked them over with NXT and now if Smackdown continues to get worse, then he might lose that big contract.



There’s no need for a ‘reset’ all Vince has to do is walk away and never return lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2019)

Young people are so different now than they were in the 1980’s.  There is no shame in admitting that you can’t relate to them anymor and stepping aside.

Why is this so hard?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Vince fired a shit ton of writers after botching the Roman angle.


doesn't he always tear the scripts up before the show starts? how can he blame them when they're following his orders?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Young people are so different now than they were in the 1980’s.  There is no shame in admitting that you can’t relate to them anymor and stepping aside.
> 
> Why is this so hard?


because he doesn't want anyone else in control of his show.

he's like a manga author who doesn't want anyone else drawing his manga but himself even if he's on his death bed.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> doesn't he always tear the scripts up before the show starts? how can he blame them when they're following his orders?



They're following his orders badly


*Spoiler*: __ 



, DAMMIT!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> They're following his orders badly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Its a lose/lose with this old fart. wonder how many writers did he fire? he needs to have a smaller amount anyway. too many cooks in the kitchen and all that jazz leads to them losing sight of things. as if they aren't already with the spazzed out bipolar 70 year old yelling at them constantly.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> doesn't he always tear the scripts up before the show starts? how can he blame them when they're following his orders?



Pretty much the show is still being rewritten during the first hour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> doesn't he always tear the scripts up before the show starts? how can he blame them when they're following his orders?


Cause Vince's ego still reminds him he came up with Wrestlemania


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2019)

From what i hear Raw has been solid since July and that's vince's baby. Just being neutral for the sake of it but it's hyperbolic to say every show is written on the fly. Also WOR has reportrd that Mysterio, Sasha, and Bailey were all given bullet points for their promo's on raw opposed to a full script.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

I blame these two fuckers for jinxing my Bears team.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I blame these two fuckers for jinxing my Bears team.



I blame CM Punk for being from Chicago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I blame CM Punk for being from Chicago.



Hmm ........nah I blame those two.

Becky you betrayed me!! 


Seth..............well you betrayed both online and actual Jon Moxley's


----------



## pat pat (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People going off on the announcement of Cody vs Jericho for the belt.
> 
> They're even comparing Cody to Hunter


 people are retarded, there are 4 EVPs 
3 took the L at all out. Cody was the only one who kept winning all this time because he was going to be the contender, that's why he won against shawn spears. Because he needed the strongest win/loss record. 
  Also anyone with one brain cell knows he is going to do the job just like all the first contenders. 
  But people got to bitch and make retarded comparisons, hunter would never accept to draw against someone like darby allin. People will always complain anyway, kenny and the bucks who are EVP lost....people complained about omega....now cody ( who is a main eventer) won and is facing jericho...people complain. 
 Jericho should have faced who? Joey janela?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 6, 2019)

all out did 100k buys, slightly less than DON according to Dave 
the traditional ppv buys are down, but the br live ppv buys are up meaning that they are fulfilling TNT's desire to have BR get more successful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

> Fox officials are said to be very high on Renee Young, according to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter.
> 
> Renee is set to host the weekly WWE studio show on FS1, which will air each Tuesday night. The Observer described the studio show as the weekly WWE version of UFC Tonight.
> 
> ...




@PlacidSanity 

Lelelelele


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

> AEW has sent out information to cable providers for their debut show on October 2nd, according to _The Wrestling Observer Newsletter_.
> 
> It was noted that the show is rated TV-14 and not TV-PG, like  programming. According to _The Observer_, TNT had made the decision awhile to have the show be TV-14. While TNT and  have agreed to produce a more edgy show than WWE, TNT provided them specific rules regarding what lines they can't cross.
> 
> ...



So AEW is gonna be TV-14 huh? Well damn . Makes sense since Mox, Havoc, Joey, and Darby are all pretty much hardcore guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So AEW is gonna be TV-14 huh? Well damn . Makes sense since Mox, Havoc, Joey, and Darby are all pretty much hardcore guys


Yeahhhhhhhhhh 
TV 14 finally!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 6, 2019)

Blood and guts television.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 6, 2019)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Blood and guts television.


Vince calling them that might have pushed TNT to make that choice, he basically told everyone there was an edgier and more hype content out there lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So AEW is gonna be TV-14 huh? Well damn . Makes sense since Mox, Havoc, Joey, and Darby are all pretty much hardcore guys


I think it's more of a precaution. Khan has been vocal about the show not having the same language and blood like the PPVs but i think the openness that the front office gives the talent could lead to offensive language or accidental color.

 Knowing their style i think they will address everything on a case by case basis, talent will be punished if things go too far or a done in bad taste, but if it works they have to cover themselves on the back end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think it's more of a precaution. Khan has been vocal about the show not having the same language and blood like the PPVs but i think the openness that the front office gives the talent could lead to offensive language or accidental color. Knowing their style i think they will address everything on a case by case basis, talent will be punished if things go too far or a done in bad taste, but if it works they have to cover themselves on the back end.


Makes sense actually.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 6, 2019)

Seeing people's reaction to cody being in the title picture 
Anyone thinks kenny is stupid for doing a redemption story and taking some major loss? He is dissociating himself from the EVP role, the motherfukcer us smart just because he is a Canadian with a soft voice doesnt mean he isnt a smart son of a bitch,
They basically cursed cody with this shit, kenny was never presented as an EVP and with his current story he can just wait before Jericho gives the title all the credibility with a solid reign and some significant defenses before winning it.
( or maybe they all collectively made this plan dont know).
But it's so dumb to see people complain about an EVP losing ( omega ) while calling the other triple h and saying he is putting himself over....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

They did that to Brandi too which I'm like.....Brandi isn't an arrogant Mcmahon like Steph to bury everyone and have herself go over. 

Must be the trauma the Mcmahon family have left people


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2019)

I think the problem is that people don't see Cody as a ME guy and i can't blame them for that. I think the match is fine because he's going to lose and AEW doesn't have any other ME guys right now. 

I love the redemption story Kenny is going for because if he started out dominant right off the bat the fans would turn. I think in the end he's going for the booking that the fans wanted Roman to have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2019)

The complaints about Cody don't surprise me. He's rubbed people the wrong way for a long time for whatever reason. Him having the most story oriented matches of all the events so far as well as this title shot just adds fuel to this fire. I'll start complaining once the matches stop being good, I guess, but so far none of his booking has raised any red flags.

As for Brandi? Again I get it, and real talk, her flip-floppy nature within kayfabe bugs the shit out of the traditionalist in me. I hope that doesn't become a theme of this brand. That said, as a character she's good at what she does though and tends to eat shit a lot when she's playing heel, so again, not something I can find myself getting _too_ anal about. Yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The complaints about Cody don't surprise me. He's rubbed people the wrong way for a long time for whatever reason. Him having the most story oriented matches of all the events so far as well as this title shot just adds fuel to this fire. I'll start complaining once the matches stop being good, I guess, but so far none of his booking has raised any red flags.
> 
> As for Brandi? Again I get it, and real talk, her flip-floppy nature within kayfabe bugs the shit out of the traditionalist in me. I hope that doesn't become a theme of this brand. That said, as a character she's good at what she does though and tends to eat shit a lot when she's playing heel, so again, not something I can find myself getting _too_ anal about. Yet.


Well I mean Mox vs Omega also is story based.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2019)

Flair vs Vince is back on


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I mean Mox vs Omega also is story based.




lol, Well, I did use the qualifier "the most"

All the characters do have good reason to fight each other, but Cody's matches have arguably had the most lead up and drama attached to them other than maaaayyybe Jericho/Page and that feels like a stretch. I mean, the reason why is pretty clear to me; dude isn't as spectacular a wrestler as his cohorts and knows it, so he kicks it old school instead by adding motivations for him and his combatants beyond just "ey, yo, put up your dukes, my dude." I'd hazard to guess this is why people are calling foul so far, opting to assume that it's a case of special treatment rather than him just being his father's son.  Everyone else can tell stories via NJPW style matches, Cody's more limited, so he's working with what he's got



Nemesis said:


> Flair vs Vince is back on



Oh yeah speaking of this, I take back what I said yesterday. Apparently dude's been attempting to settle this without legal action since last year. I mean it's still stupid, and it rubs me the wrong way that he's using family to justify it, but I suppose I can respect that he's been chipping since the very beginning. Eh, good luck to him. You know me, no love lost for this dumb company, and a settlement against them ain't gonna kill them or anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, Well, I did use the qualifier "the most"
> 
> All the characters do have good reason to fight each other, but Cody's matches have arguably had the most lead up and drama attached to them other than maaaayyybe Jericho/Page and that feels like a stretch. I mean, the reason why is pretty clear to me; dude isn't as spectacular a wrestler as his cohorts and knows it, so he kicks it old school instead by adding motivations for him and his combatants beyond just "ey, yo, put up your dukes, my dude." I'd hazard to guess this is why people are calling foul so far, opting to assume that it's a case of special treatment rather than him just being his father's son.  Everyone else can tell stories via NJPW style matches, Cody's more limited, so he's working with what he's got
> 
> ...


True but man I feel people just triggered cause of the reign of terror


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2019)

I got no doubt that's at least half of it.

Man, the amount of fucking PTSD and/or Stockholm WWE has given nibbas should be studied. Everyone's pretty quick on the gun to jump on missteps on AEW's part or put up false equivalencies with WWE for the sake of some dipshit argument they're trying to make. I get criticism, I really do, but I've seen a ton of reaching, either due to being deathly afraid of having another WCW or deathly afraid that the WWE-hating smarks will win or something.

People need to chill a little. You'd think they were the only damn wrestling promotions on the planet earth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I got no doubt that's at least half of it.
> 
> Man, the amount of fucking PTSD and/or Stockholm WWE has given nibbas should be studied. Everyone's pretty quick on the gun to jump on missteps on AEW's part or put up false equivalencies with WWE for the sake of some dipshit argument they're trying to make. I get criticism, I really do, but I've seen a ton of reaching, either due to being deathly afraid of having another WCW or deathly afraid that the WWE-hating smarks will win or something.
> 
> People need to chill a little. You'd think they were the only damn wrestling promotions on the planet earth.


Well with how Impact is hard to find , ROH isn't big , NJPW requires time and effort to learn about ....it sorta is the next big game in town thats easily accessible to the returning fans and marks and smarks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @PlacidSanity
> 
> Lelelelele



In technicality I'm all for Renee doing hosting duties on those types of shows.  Her greatest strengths are showcased in shows like Talking Smack or Raw Talk where she has free reign on what she can talk about.  She'snothing more than a living puppet on commentary with Vince proverbially has his hand up her butt making her say incoherent crap on the headset.  Fuck sakes, if I wanted to listen to gibberish I'd play Splatoon through story mode to where I at least get the option to skip the dialog.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> In technicality I'm all for Renee doing hosting duties on those types of shows.  Her greatest strengths are showcased in shows like Talking Smack or Raw Talk where she has free reign on what she can talk about.  She'snothing more than a living puppet on commentary with Vince proverbially has his hand up her butt making her say incoherent crap on the headset.  Fuck sakes, if I wanted to listen to gibberish I'd play Splatoon through story mode to where I at least get the option to skip the dialog.


Fox probably wants her on their reality tv shows. In b4 she goes Hollyweird.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2019)

Is it true that Ronda is going to be on Total Barbage Divas in the near future.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it true that Ronda is going to be on Total Barbage Divas in the near future.



I thought they cancelled that shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is it true that Ronda is going to be on Total Barbage Divas in the near future.


It is.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They did that to Brandi too which I'm like.....Brandi isn't an arrogant Mcmahon like Steph to bury everyone and have herself go over.
> 
> Must be the trauma the Mcmahon family have left people


It's a trauma,  brandi let guys like Mjf shit talk her to death. Stephanie was on another level, the problem with steph was never her! It's that she emasculated men without any consequences for her in story. Lol


----------



## pat pat (Sep 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I got no doubt that's at least half of it.
> 
> Man, the amount of fucking PTSD and/or Stockholm WWE has given nibbas should be studied. Everyone's pretty quick on the gun to jump on missteps on AEW's part or put up false equivalencies with WWE for the sake of some dipshit argument they're trying to make. I get criticism, I really do, but I've seen a ton of reaching, either due to being deathly afraid of having another WCW or deathly afraid that the WWE-hating smarks will win or something.
> 
> *People need to chill a little  BIT OF THE BUBBLEY!!!! *You'd think they were the only damn wrestling promotions on the planet earth.


I fixed it
Yes i actually never expected wrasslin fans to have such a weird reaction weird....


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I got no doubt that's at least half of it.
> 
> Man, the amount of fucking PTSD and/or Stockholm WWE has given nibbas should be studied. Everyone's pretty quick on the gun to jump on missteps on AEW's part or put up false equivalencies with WWE for the sake of some dipshit argument they're trying to make. I get criticism, I really do, but I've seen a ton of reaching, either due to being deathly afraid of having another WCW or deathly afraid that the WWE-hating smarks will win or something.
> 
> People need to chill a little. You'd think they were the only damn wrestling promotions on the planet earth.


20 years of being on top in america's pro wrestling market by a large margin led to this.  
Now I get PTSD at the signs of any heel authority figures resembling a hhh/stephanie combo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> 20 years of being on top in america's pro wrestling market by a large margin led to this.
> Now I get PTSD at the signs of any heel authority figures resembling a hhh/stephanie combo.


That's also what Cody and Brandi have to realize as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

What kinda gimmick name is Sassy Massy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Women of Wrestling promotion has potential but they need to go slower.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh god.....Suzuki wants to face Moxley


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Flair vs Vince is back on



This is so ridiculous on both sides.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Ryder confirmed why he's president of the Happy to be There Club.   Fucking peer pressure to justify dropping 5.5 grand on a single figure and art work.  He jobbing to Elias for the rest of the remaining 2019 year.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ryder confirmed why he's president of the Happy to be There Club.   Fucking peer pressure to justify dropping 5.5 grand on a single figure and art work.  He jobbing to Elias for the rest of the remaining 2019 year.



Yeah, I heard about this on another wrestling related podcast a few months back.

Ryder and Murphy just blow their jobber money on collectible figurines way outside the average person's price range, like,_ all the fucking time_. Even though his spot frustrates me as a fan, as far as the dude is concerned, he's livin' the dream, so he's pretty much gonna be there until he dies. Or Trips fires him, i'unno.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I heard about this on another wrestling related podcast a few months back.
> 
> Ryder and Murphy just blow their jobber money on collectible figurines way outside the average person's price range, like,_ all the fucking time_. Even though his spot frustrates me as a fan, as far as the dude is concerned, he's livin' the dream, so he's pretty much gonna be there until he dies. Or Trips fires him, i'unno.



Ryder better be thanking AEW for coming around in time to cause the WWE to panic and increase the pay of those wanting to resign with the company.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ryder confirmed why he's president of the Happy to be There Club.   Fucking peer pressure to justify dropping 5.5 grand on a single figure and art work.  He jobbing to Elias for the rest of the remaining 2019 year.


Goddamn idiot. With that type of cash I'd buy some games save for a new system and pay bills.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2019)

20 minutes. GG.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Becky wants to face Steph at Mania. God she sucks now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Goddamn idiot. With that type of cash I'd buy some games save for a new system and pay bills.



But this could have been all been for Ambrose had he resigned with the WWE. 

Honestly, Moxley was smart to have left when he did.  Would have ended up traveling with the Job Bros looking for collectible figures overpriced the market value for collecting.  Would probably been made to drop 10k on a Tito Santana figure, the architect of the Job King.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Becky wants to face Steph at Mania. God she sucks now.



How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But this could have been all been for Ambrose had he resigned with the WWE.
> 
> Honestly, Moxley was smart to have left when he did.  Would have ended up traveling with the Job Bros looking for collectible figures overpriced the market value for collecting.  Would probably been made to drop 10k on a Tito Santana figure, the architect of the Job King.



Nah Ambrose doesnt strike me as a nerd. All the dude is wrestling , drinking , and vynils.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Becky wants to face Steph at Mania. God she sucks now.



I kinda feel bad for everyone. WWE thinks they need to involve steph to get people attention lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ryder confirmed why he's president of the Happy to be There Club.   Fucking peer pressure to justify dropping 5.5 grand on a single figure and art work.  He jobbing to Elias for the rest of the remaining 2019 year.


And the shit even has someone else's name signed on it from Bossman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I kinda feel bad for everyone. WWE thinks they need to involve steph to get people attention lmao.




Yeah with the roster that they have Becky should be challenging Asuka , Pirate girl, hell build up Sarah Logan , etc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Jesus christ Tama, fucking relax


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Never mind he killed ROH and the villains .......


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Becky wants to face Steph at Mania. God she sucks now.



You realize this just now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You realize this just now?


Honestly was a big ole Mark for her but now I realize she hasn't had a good match and her promos are weaker than her twitter . Still doing vs Mcmahon feud now is pointless and helps no one.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah with the roster that they have Becky should be challenging Asuka , Pirate girl, hell build up Sarah Logan , etc.



Yeah they could at least try.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias  hasn't been back since Becky turned heel by becoming Seth's waifu


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly was a big ole Mark for her but now I realize she hasn't had a good match and her promos are weaker than her twitter . Still doing vs Mcmahon feud now is pointless and helps no one.



I told you guys before Becky doesn’t have it. Charlotte, Alexa Bliss, Paige and Sasha Banks are the only non-Asian women that I consider a draw and can main event. 

I didn’t see anything special in Becky before. She’s literally like Natalya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I told you guys before Becky doesn’t have it. Charlotte, Alexa Bliss, Paige and Sasha Banks are the only non-Asian women that I consider a draw and can main event.
> 
> I didn’t see anything special in Becky before. She’s literally like Natalya.


I wouldn't go that far but she really is the weakest wrestler of the group. I hate saying this but she's the Dean Ambrose of the Four Horsemen.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias  hasn't been back since Becky turned heel by becoming Seth's waifu


School and work been taking too much of my time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 8, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> School and work been taking too much of my time


Ah ok. Well it's for the best.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus christ Tama, fucking relax





Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind he killed ROH and the villains .......


why is he so constipated? 
The dude is right the bullet club is pretty much dead at this point


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2019)

Meh, it's yer average heel banter.  The fact that BC is kinda on life support now is irrelevant, that's just how his character is.

Speaking of, I saw a guy I follow bitching about Kenta and a recent match he had, how it should've been stopped, etc. and Alvarez touched on him, but never really elaborated. The hell happened? Is he okay?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Meh, it's yer average heel banter.  The fact that BC is kinda on life support now is irrelevant, that's just how his character is.
> 
> Speaking of, I saw a guy I follow bitching about Kenta and a recent match he had, how it should've been stopped, etc. and Alvarez touched on him, but never really elaborated. The hell happened? Is he okay?


He is pretty much in hospital


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wouldn't go that far but she really is the weakest wrestler of the group. I hate saying this but she's the Dean Ambrose of the Four Horsemen.



Well, at least she’s better than Bailey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Well, at least she’s better than Bailey


True


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Meh, it's yer average heel banter.  The fact that BC is kinda on life support now is irrelevant, that's just how his character is.
> 
> Speaking of, I saw a guy I follow bitching about Kenta and a recent match he had, how it should've been stopped, etc. and Alvarez touched on him, but never really elaborated. The hell happened? Is he okay?


As I said BC needs Moxley


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True



But not better than Shayna Baszler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But not better than Shayna Baszler


Baszler really has gotten better little by little. Glad she took wrestling serious unlike Ronda


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Baszler really has gotten better little by little. Glad she took wrestling serious unlike Ronda



But Shayna is a man with a feminine face. Wonder why they gave him a NxT Womens championship run tho


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As I said BC needs Moxley


 oh crap I hope he never gets involved in that dead group, BC cant be revived let this shit dies.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> oh crap I hope he never gets involved in that dead group, BC cant be revived let this shit dies.



BC are not dead, they're still very popular in Japan, you know the area that counts for NJPW


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn


It's true, if shooter could have been in aew and njpw at the same time. I could see a violence gang with mox young shooter, and some youngster from aew in which he has interest like darby allin. Or maybe he can join Suzuki gun because its badass and old-ish 
Because BC is dead, since like 2 years ago


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> BC are not dead, they're still very popular in Japan, you know the area that counts for NJPW


I do watch and follow njpw, I thought with kenta joining it would spark interest back but they do feel and seem dead to me as a group, Jay white is a shitty leader. 
 I would use the merch sales but NWO merch sales are still high and I am pretty sure nwo is dead, since you know popular group will always sell because of their history.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I do watch and follow njpw, I thought with kenta joining it would spark interest back but they do feel and seem dead to me as a group, Jay white is a shitty leader.
> I would use the merch sales but NWO merch sales are still high and I am pretty sure nwo is dead, since you know popular group will always sell because of their history.


eh there's still plenty of BC fans. Just cause Omega, AJ, and Finn are gone doesn't mean it's dead. It just changed.

Moxley could bring back the brutality of old school BC if he joined. Plus it would be a big signing. 

Having said that I agree joining Suzuki or having Death Rider group would be cool.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

what would they even call Mox if he joins BC?

The Hall Monitor?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> eh there's still plenty of BC fans. Just cause Omega, AJ, and Finn are gone doesn't mean it's dead. It just changed.
> 
> Moxley could bring back the brutality of old school BC if he joined. Plus it would be a big signing.
> 
> Having said that I agree joining Suzuki or having Death Rider group would be cool.


They are nowhere near where they were before. And just appart from popularity they are clearly boring to death. 
A new BC with Moxley kenta and some new rebel guys? Yes if they just exclude all the other members. There is just one point where you either need to let it die or reinvent it completely


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> what would they even call Mox if he joins BC?
> 
> The Hall Monitor?


Death Rider.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Luchasaurus shoots hard on Barney and someone responded with this image





I can't breathe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

You planning on doing this for AEW too or can I rip off your gimmick?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Damn nobody watching.Raw it seems.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn nobody watching.Raw it seems.



I'll be watching for a bit to see if it peeks my interest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

K, starting off with Stone Cold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Damn, Austins still drawing those cheers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

I want the Fiend to attack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Austin refusing to shake Strowman's hand.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Austin refusing to shake Strowman's hand.


That made Braun look like shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuck sake Rollins, please stop.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

I lost network connection.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Cheap pops, cheap pops everwhere.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Austin is the star of the segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Austin is the star of the segment.



Blame VInce for that.  Can't build a proper star now of days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Stunner the only finisher to get that type of reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Blame VInce for that.  Can't build a proper star now of days.


*Won't .


Fixed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

That was good for AJ too because he got the crowd to chant “asshole” at him.  That’s a win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Crowd dead to Cedric. 






Also Bray didn't come through with his threat again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Proven, Austin's Stunner greater than Owen's Stunner.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Proven, Austin's Stunner greater than Owen's Stunner.


Dude Austin's >>> Becky's >>>>> Brandi's >>>>> Owens


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

I thought Viking Raiders were heels. Da fuq?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

The OC are a joke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Viking Raiders face because reasons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

At least they got a reaction for it though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Man I can only imagine Cody vs Jericho and Mox vs Omega feuds shitting on all the feuds in WWE by themselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Lesbian pollen strong with those two.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Really bad segments for the women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lesbian pollen strong with those two.


Yea they should call themselves the hug n love connection


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Becky mean mugging Charlotte and Bayley and Sasha trying to act heelish.  Nothing felt authentic here.  This was lazy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky mean mugging Charlotte and Bayley and Sasha trying to act heelish.  Nothing felt authentic here.  This was lazy.


Charlotte and Becky is lulz cause of the Man lawsuit coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Will not be saying anything snarky during this segment.  Legit lost relatives to various cancers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will not be saying anything snarky during this segment.  Legit lost relatives to various cancers.


Same .


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will not be saying anything snarky during this segment.  Legit lost relatives to various cancers.



I'll be honest.  Roman doing it is more real than Cena doing it.  Considering.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm watching WWE this week so I can kinda be in touch with the product when I go to Clash of Champions this weekend.



(I'm only going for my nephew's birthday present)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> I'm watching WWE this week so I can kinda be in touch with the product when I go to Clash of Champions this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm only going for my nephew's birthday present)


Basically Seth Rollins and Brawn Strowman will be seen a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'll be honest.  Roman doing it is more real than Cena doing it.  Considering.


Man though considering the shit Vince made Ambrose say.....I hate to say it but E doing this charity is phony as fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Video package trying to make Bayley the heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Why does Bayley have a face entrance when she's a fucking heel?!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuck sakes, Becky and Charlotte look like robots in the ring with those stares.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man though considering the shit Vince made Ambrose say.....I hate to say it but E doing this charity is phony as fuck.



No arguments here.  It's all for good views with the sponsors current and potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

I almost want to sneeze in Vince's face for this shitty logic with Bayley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> No arguments here.  It's all for good views with the sponsors current and potential.


Shame really cause they do have the power to do real good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah, like people act like that during an online game.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Basically Seth Rollins and Brawn Strowman will be seen a lot.





I was hoping Wyatt would be in a match but can't get that lucky. Oh well, I do enjoy going to the events just for the experience with friends / younger family members.

In good news tho I'll be going to the first show for AEW in DC if my schedule allows it !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

That Sasha is Antonio Brown comment. Jesus fuck E .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Why is Becky doing heel tactics while being a face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> I was hoping Wyatt would be in a match but can't get that lucky. Oh well, I do enjoy going to the events just for the experience with friends / younger family members.
> 
> In good news tho I'll be going to the first show for AEW in DC if my schedule allows it !


Bray will be on later though so it will be fun.

Also dude the three vs three match will be fun. Enjoy.

Also Cody vs Sammy as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Becky doing heel tactics while being a face.


She's a tweener I think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Cheap shot by Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

I have to hold my breath looking for injuries when I see Sasha out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Bayley gonna eat the pin I just know it. 

What the hell was that Charlotte?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Making that Smackdown title look good huh Vince?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 9, 2019)

Face charlotte and becky together is just dumb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

"Faces" and I use that term very loosely win.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Bayley is going to win on Sunday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Also all four put up an entertaining match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Charlotte really needs to work on that moonsault.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Death Rider.



That sounds cringey af lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> That sounds cringey af lmao


Dude you're name is cringey I wouldn't talk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bayley is going to win on Sunday.



"Heels" probably going to win their respective matches with one getting a title and one retaining.  Also guessing Sasha and Bayley will be targeting Bliss and Cross after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also all four put up an entertaining match.


Really? I thought it was kinda watered down. Not bad but just had no luster


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude you're name is cringey I wouldn't talk



Jake is a real name


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Heels" probably going to win their respective matches with one getting a title and one retaining.  Also guessing Sasha and Bayley will be targeting Bliss and Cross after.


Why them?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

So Mysterio taking on Grand Cock-O-Lick....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Really? I thought it was kinda watered down. Not bad but just had no luster


I was pleased that the match had a finish.  Count out or DQ was written all over that match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

I don’t care about either of these guys.  Been a good show so far though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why them?


 Real life mixed with kayfabee.  Fans know that Bliss had a legit problem with Sasha and Bayley during her NXT days leading up the the main roster.   That backstory pretty much sells itself and the promos that will come from it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Jake is a real name


It's real all right.......




*Spoiler*: __ 



real awful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Heels" probably going to win their respective matches with one getting a title and one retaining.  Also guessing Sasha and Bayley will be targeting Bliss and Cross after.


I think Sasha and Bayley job and their reign of punishment begins


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Real life mixed with kayfabee.  Fans know that Bliss had a legit problem with Sasha and Bayley during her NXT days leading up the the main roster.   That backstory pretty much sells itself and the promos that will come from it.


I think both programs will continue after Clash of Champions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

So why is a cruiserweight going slow? Its supposed to be super flippy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Rey should retire.  Damn!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Mysterio pins Cock-O-Lick......ok what's that's suppose to do.  He beat a pinata carrying jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh god more of the same guys? Jesus WWE you have a big ass roster and it's the same dudes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mysterio pins Cock-O-Lick......ok what's that's suppose to do.  He beat a pinata carrying jobber.


I saw a stat last year that he had the worst record out of all of the regulars on 205 Live.  I’m not sure how struggling to beat him proves that you aren’t washed up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Street Profit has been on the main for a while....still hype machine. Meanwhile Private Party already gets a big opportunity with the YB.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

The Street Profits are shills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

So we see if Vince's mind was changed or Corbin going into the finals for KotR.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Corbin winning gives away the result of tomorrow’s match.  No way would they do Elias vs Corbin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's real all right.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You dare disrespect the Cena household?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2019)

Wait. So Roman just stole John’s gimmick?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> You dare disrespect the Cena household?



Well yeah... I cant see how they react


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait. So Roman just stole John’s gimmick?


Don't my dude. For respect of mine and Plad's people who died of cancer . Let this one go. Shit on Mox instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Corbin getting cheers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Honestly, that Deep Six should be a finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Ricochet just saved the match for Corbin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Ricochet confirmed dumb ass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ricochet just saved the match for Corbin.


Corey is right to point out how stupid he was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ricochet confirmed dumb ass.


All faces are dumb. Heels are way too.smart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Corbin with a face reaction for the pin..... huh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Gable vs Corbin huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

Well I'm tuning out. Should have done so after Austin


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Finally a bad segment.  Nattie and Lacey fought last week.  Indefensible rematch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I'm tuning out. Should have done so after Austin



So we are at the Narudo Power Hour then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we are at the Narudo Power Hour then.


Pretty much. Already had too much Seth and Brawn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Nattie wins, Lacey jobs, the crowd amusing themselves, no fucks given..... next segment please.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Ugly 50/50 booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

7/11 title still exist???


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Firefly Fun House.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Yikes.  A wave during the main event?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2019)

Yowie wowie chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

So Shaq now has stock in Papa John's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

Fuck sakes, main event sucked they had to send in SCSA to liven the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 9, 2019)

This is the prime example of coattail riding.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

You going to school?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 9, 2019)

@teddy 


YOooooo this is insane


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You going to school?


yea, I got held back 15 times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea, I got held back 15 times.


From college?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> From college?


college, high school, elementary... In the words of the great ryback, "I'm dumb as fuuuuccc"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> college, high school, elementary... In the words of the great ryback, "I'm dumb as fuuuuccc"


Eh I wont go that far. Some people just have it harder to learn.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

What is that Gibbs?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2019)

So i just caught up with wwe for the first time since their last PPV and the first Raw I've seen in months and damn it was really good. I'm sure watching on hulu has a lot to do with too but damn they're stepping their shit up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wow


It’s true.  They went from all time bad to watchable with an occasional good segment.

Raw last night was good.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s true.  They went from all time bad to watchable with an occasional good segment.
> 
> Raw last night was good.


I am not sure we even have the same definition of good anymore guys.
To me a "watchable" program isnt good its mediocre. Does the show still makes no sense? Are they still doing this retarded shit where the future contender beat the damn champ on tv to become the challenger on ppv? All these things just killed any feeling I can have toward a wwe product. ( and all their roster is full of fucking geeks )


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am not sure we even have the same definition of good anymore guys.
> To me a "watchable" program isnt good its mediocre. Does the show still makes no sense? Are they still doing this retarded shit where the future contender beat the damn champ on tv to become the challenger on ppv? All these things just killed any feeling I can have toward a wwe product. ( and all their roster is full of fucking geeks )


Why don't you watch the show and form your own opinion so you can cool off with the circlejerk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s true.  They went from all time bad to watchable with an occasional good segment.
> 
> Raw last night was good.


The progress went bad two weeks ago but yea I see them getting better. Still I actually think the Vikings suddenly being faces was dumb and Bayley having her face theme is retarded. So it's not like there wasn't some inconsistency issues that need to be resolved.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why don't you watch the show and form your own opinion so you can cool off with the circlejerk.


I watched one episode in july and one in August and it was the same fucking garbage mentioned in my comments....


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I am not sure we even have the same definition of good anymore guys.
> To me a "watchable" program isnt good its mediocre. Does the show still makes no sense? *Are they still doing this retarded shit where the future contender beat the damn champ on tv to become the challenger on ppv?* All these things just killed any feeling I can have toward a wwe product. ( and all their roster is full of fucking geeks )


tbh this part has happened for who knows how long now in WWE. Even in people's favorite eras.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2019)

Holy shit. Raw legit got rekted in the ratings .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 10, 2019)

> RAW episode, featuring the final hype for WWE Clash of Champions, drew an average of 2.130 million viewers, according to Showbuzz Daily.
> 
> This is down 15% from last week's 2.507 million viewers, and the second-lowest non-holiday audience ever, behind the June 10 show that drew 2.125 million viewers.
> 
> ...



That Saints vs Texans game was pretty good doe


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

NFL is going to destroy wwe this year.  Ouch!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2019)

So how is SD tonight.  Watching Wick 3 instead so will tune into whatever time is left.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

Did Almas job to the Miz?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias 


Shane is such an asshole!!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2019)

Shane's going to be KOTR isn't he?

Or is corbyn going to go face destroying him in the final


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

What is Kevin doing??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 10, 2019)

So Gable wins just to lose at the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2019)

Kevin Owens was fired.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

Jesus christ . It's begun


----------



## pat pat (Sep 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That Saints vs Texans game was pretty good doe


 holy fuck...I didn't expect it to be this brutal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2019)

King Shane lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 11, 2019)

I won't bother with smackdown after hearing the results.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 11, 2019)

these dudes gonna die on fox.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

Raw has improved.  Smackdown has gotten worse.

KO was chosen as geek of the week.  And he deserved it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

Watching the Sep 2 1996 edition of Monday Nitro.  What a show!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

Planning to go to All Out 2020 so have time to save up for merch, tickets, and other stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

AEW doesn’t deserve any California support.  Fuck ‘em.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW doesn’t deserve any California support.  Fuck ‘em.



I'm sure they're heading west coast next year. They kinda have to. 

Since there's no offseason


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm sure they're heading west coast next year. They kinda have to.
> 
> Since there's no offseason



Hmm, the question is will AEW do shows in Texas or does Vince has a stronghold in the state when it comes to wrestling.  Remember, the state supported Roman before the cancer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

Pete Dunne too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, the question is will AEW do shows in Texas or does Vince has a stronghold in the state when it comes to wrestling.  Remember, the state supported Roman before the cancer.


lots of people are asking about Texas, and NY , and Cali, and Austalia , and England, and etc.

Jax and Chicago don't have to ask doe


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

Are you guys going to watch NXT next week?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm sure some people here will watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch NXT next week?



I'll watch to see how much influence Vince will have on the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2019)

Not me though, I'll probably be busy with Borderlands 3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2019)

May watch the highlights. That's about it though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Pete Dunne too.



Toni Storm is my new Paige. She will be top tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2019)

I see a bunch of Jerichoholics every time I visit WF now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Tegan Nox wrestled on the new NXT UK show.  Good for her to be out there again.  She has a lot of hardware and braces holding her knees together.  I think she is probably an injury away from having to retire tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Sunday ppv has too many matches.

You guys watching?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Just bought BL3. No time for WWE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys going to watch NXT next week?



Probably?
I am curious to see what their vision of a televised NXT is. But at the same time, splitting up the show the way they are because they signed this deal so fast that it caught the guys doing the program schedules completely off gaurd makes it sound like it'll be a complete hassle to watch.

I'm required to get up for work too early to lose sleep over something that inconvenient. I'll see....



Rukia said:


> Sunday ppv has too many matches.
> 
> You guys watching?



Definitely not. I don't even have a clue what the card is, which tells me that nothing attractive is on the show. Filler PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Watching the Sep 2 1996 edition of Monday Nitro.  What a show!


I could watch those mid 90s-98 Nitros all day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Probably?
> I am curious to see what their vision of a televised NXT is. But at the same time, splitting up the show the way they are because they signed this deal so fast that it caught the guys doing the program schedules completely off gaurd makes it sound like it'll be a complete hassle to watch.
> 
> I'm required to get up for work too early to lose sleep over something that inconvenient. I'll see....
> ...


Mostly Seth and Strowman on the show.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW doesn’t deserve any California support.  Fuck ‘em.


Omega said in an interview they will have "beach-oriented events" fyter fest is one and another of their ppv will have a Californian vibe to it and they intend to go there next year.
So you guys will certainly get those kinds of shows lol
-------
If I was Austin i wouldnt go to those garbage nostalgia shows anymore. Yes you want your cash but when you are Steve austin and goes to a raw that does 2.3 m in first hours and 1.8 in third hour it just looks fucking bad. 
( now i can definitely see why he go tho, that paycheck  )


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

What kind of ratings do you guys expect for AEW and NXT?  1m viewers for each show?  Better?  Worse?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sunday ppv has too many matches.
> 
> You guys watching?



Yeah I probably will tune in for a bit.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What kind of ratings do you guys expect for AEW and NXT?  1m viewers for each show?  Better?  Worse?



700,000 seems like a good safe number to me.

Fans are pretty optimistic about both shows, but if I'm being honest, I don't think either will be able to come out of the gate swinging all that much.

WCW,  TNA and especially WWE spent a decade and a half scaring off all but a quarter of the audience. I feel like the image of wrestling has been tainted too badly for a full mill of Nelson viewers to tune into two new shows just like that. But as usual, I would love to be wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

The first Nitro was 2.5m.  But yes.  There is no wrestling boom right now.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What kind of ratings do you guys expect for AEW and NXT?  1m viewers for each show?  Better?  Worse?


Aew from 800k to 1.2 m
Considering what their shitty preview did on TNT on a dead slot with youtube videos put together. I go with that one
Nxt 700km ?dont know


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What kind of ratings do you guys expect for AEW and NXT?  1m viewers for each show?  Better?  Worse?


4 million on the first show.


ONLY reason is because it's a new product. After that it should drop to 700,000


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 4 million on the first show.
> 
> 
> ONLY reason is because it's a new product. After that it should drop to 700,000



That would be hilarious.
Vince would have cardiac arrest _on the spot._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That would be hilarious.
> Vince would have cardiac arrest _on the spot._


He'd be like......."TIME TO TAKE OVER NXT PAL!!!" as he runs in and HHH is holding him back from the booth


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

So now that AXS TV is owned by Impact, and they technically show NJPW.

Moxley technically is in three companies now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So now that AXS TV is owned by Impact, and they technically show NJPW.
> 
> Moxley technically is in three companies now



So he's become a wrestling whore?!?     Whats Renee going to do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So he's become a wrestling whore?!?     Whats Renee going to do.




She just needs a little bit of the bubbley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Impact buys AXS TV and is seeking to get ROH.


They want in on this supposed "War" .

Vince must be pissed at what's going on. He's being attacked at all fronts by AEW, NJPW, and now the company he thought he buried


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Impact is not a threat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Impact is not a threat.


No but it takes eyes away from Vince and right now that's not what he needs. Especially since Smackdown and Raw with Taker and Austin  both lost viewers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Impact buys AXS TV and is seeking to get ROH.
> 
> 
> They want in on this supposed "War" .
> ...



Not to speak that much ill, but how the fuck did Impact purchase AXS TV?  Hasn't it been reported that the company is so stingy with it's money that half their roster has had to take second jobs just to make ends meet.   And now they want ROH?   

And Impact tried the Monday "War" in mid 2010's only to have their asses run back to Thursdays in under six months.   Well they did have a chance to steal viewers but with Hogan, Bischoff, and Russo at the helm it made the captains of the Titanic and Exon Valdeas blush with the shipwreck we saw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to speak that much ill, but how the fuck did Impact purchase AXS TV?  Hasn't it been reported that the company is so stingy with it's money that half their roster has had to take second jobs just to make ends meet.   And now they want ROH?
> 
> And Impact tried the Monday "War" in mid 2010's only to have their asses run back to Thursdays in under six months.   Well they did have a chance to steal viewers but with Hogan, Bischoff, and Russo at the helm it made the captains of the Titanic and Exon Valdeas blush with the shipwreck we saw.


Anthem has dinero now 

Also yeah but now Impact doesn't have those old shits ruining it. Tessa , La Wera Loca,  Sami, Brian Cage, etc it's a pretty good roster


Unless Tessa fucks off to AEW. Then they need to go back to pushing someone else


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to speak that much ill, but how the fuck did Impact purchase AXS TV?  Hasn't it been reported that the company is so stingy with it's money that half their roster has had to take second jobs just to make ends meet.   And now they want ROH?
> 
> And Impact tried the Monday "War" in mid 2010's only to have their asses run back to Thursdays in under six months.   Well they did have a chance to steal viewers but with Hogan, Bischoff, and Russo at the helm it made the captains of the Titanic and Exon Valdeas blush with the shipwreck we saw.


also while that is true, having three other promotions have actual firepower makes sense for them to go after the Titanic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> also while that is true, having three other promotions have actual firepower makes sense for them to go after the *Bizmark*



Fixed for accuracy.  You want them to sink if you use the Titanic analogy.  Bizmark is a better example as it took a combination of ships to take down that overpowered battleship during WWII.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 12, 2019)

this is sad, there has never been this much wrestling on TV and this much healthy wrestling promotions, but never in history has wrasslin' reached such fucking low levels in term of popularity and mainstream presence....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fixed for accuracy.  You want them to sink if you use the Titanic analogy.  Bizmark is a better example as it took a combination of ships to take down that overpowered battleship during WWII.


Thank you. 

May the gods of Bubbley reward you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Jericho needs to live in the gym the next three weeks.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho needs to live in the gym the next three weeks.


Jericho's dad bod has more charisma than most of the floppy shit vanilla midget wrestlers ( who represent around 85 % of the wrestlers on the planet today). I think he is fine 
 in Fact he should stay fat, at least his weird physique set him appart from the caw nation


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho needs to live in the gym the next three weeks.


True but if KO wont then why should Jericho.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Jericho needs to live in the gym the next three weeks.



The bubbly bod is the ultimate heat seeker.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but if KO wont then why should Jericho.


KO is just riding on the coattails of all the guys that came before him.

Jericho is meant to put a new company on the map.  People are supposed to watch him and then tune in.  He is actually meant to be a draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> KO is just riding on the coattails of all the guys that came before him.
> 
> Jericho is meant to put a new company on the map.  People are supposed to watch him and then tune in.  He is actually meant to be a draw.



Jericho probably needs to give up the bubbly as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jericho probably needs to give up the bubbly as well.



But he has a collaboration song because of it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but if KO wont then why should Jericho.



Because KO has the thoughtfulness to wear a shirt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2019)

From Discover on Google


----------



## Shirker (Sep 12, 2019)

This picture hurts. 

Wrestling is great, but it also fucking sucks. Like, a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Vince bought his competition.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> From Discover on Google


I would love for Cole and Graves to be out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 12, 2019)

Just watched Walter Vs Bate and it just backs up everything I've said before. Walter is the best wrestler in the world right now and he's the best heel of the 2010s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just watched Walter Vs Bate and it just backs up everything I've said before. Walter is the best wrestler in the world right now and he's the best heel of the 2010s.


Just listened to this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2019)

Predictions:

Seth Rollins
Kofi
Sasha Banks
Bayley
Alexa + Nikki
AJ Styles
Nakamura
Gulak 
Roman Reigns
The New Day
Ziggler and Roode


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> From Discover on Google


He's joking


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Just listened to this:


 

WTF Jim Cornette liking something.  What universe is this?

In all seriousness I agree with them about WALTER right now.  He's the perfect big guy heel who could fit in any era.  IMO he's basically what Brock Lesnar should be on Raw/Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2019)

Couldn't make it last under three months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2019)

They got killed!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2019)

Despite how talent was being booked at that time, TNA did have one hell of a women's division spearheaded by Gail Kim and Awesome Kong.  They put the Divas division of the WWE of that time to shame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Mox vs Suzuki might happen at WK.
 3 months ago I would be happy, after his fucking retarded booking in the end of the G1, I cant say moxley's njpw interest me in the least. He doesnt feel like a star there, more like some kind of midcarder. He just doesnt have the special feeling he had around may, I dont know if they are doing it on purpose or whatever but he feels like "dean ambrose" there, they even booked the dumb match endings with him too.....yikes
However on the main event Scene!
 What could be amazing tho is that per meltzer we might see the double champion IC champion + IWGP heavyweight champion for the first time at WK XIV! Its going to either be okada ibushi or naito!!! 
Ohhh boy  I am not ready!


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Despite how talent was being booked at that time, TNA did have one hell of a women's division spearheaded by Gail Kim and Awesome Kong.  They put the Divas division of the WWE of that time to shame.


Gail,
Kong,
Beautiful people
Madison rayne
Taylor wilder
Broke tessmacher
Odb
Tara
Daffney
Sarita
Rosita
Roxie

To name a few


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Mox vs Suzuki might happen at WK.
> 3 months ago I would be happy, after his fucking retarded booking in the end of the G1, I cant say moxley's njpw interest me in the least. He doesnt feel like a star there, more like some kind of midcarder. He just doesnt have the special feeling he had around may, I dont know if they are doing it on purpose or whatever but he feels like "dean ambrose" there, they even booked the dumb match endings with him too.....yikes
> However on the main event Scene!
> What could be amazing tho is that per meltzer we might see the double champion IC champion + IWGP heavyweight champion for the first time at WK XIV! Its going to either be okada ibushi or naito!!!
> Ohhh boy  I am not ready!


Eh. Going 5-0 in his first G1 , beating Naito and Ishii, and winning the US belt is a nice push for a one year guy. If he had signed full time , pretty sure he's BC or in the Finals against Ibushi.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WTF Jim Cornette liking something.  What universe is this?
> 
> In all seriousness I agree with them about WALTER right now.  He's the perfect big guy heel who could fit in any era.  IMO he's basically what Brock Lesnar should be on Raw/Smackdown.



walter is fat


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh. Going 5-0 in his first G1 , beating Naito and Ishii, and winning the US belt is a nice push for a one year guy. If he had signed full time , pretty sure he's BC or in the Finals against Ibushi.


Nah going on a winning streak in the beginning of the G1 is absolutely nothing and it pretty much spoils that you are ending on a losing streak ( that's how njpw books the G1.) 
The us belt is a "dead" title in njpw it's irrelevant, it was meant at first for their us expansion so....
Beating ishii isnt really that much of a deal and again beating a naito or a ibushi that early in the tournament doesnt mean shit. Winning around the end of the tournament is what matters actually going by how njpw usually books.
  Also there was some very questionable booking too. He suddenly became a retard on the end of his G1 run.
It's a "decent" run but it's a run that fits a midcard, and Moxley isnt a midcard at all. So it is weird seeing his status. For example when Jericho went there, he was treated like an actual main eventer, main evented a big show against okada and okada didnt even beat him clean. That's main event booking and y2j isnt signed full time with njpw either, so it's weird.....
     ( the Suzuki match will be great sure but I certainly expected better booking for him, they do treated him like a midcard in the second half of the G1 and some matches made him look dumb). I do feel like it hurt his stock in a way. 
   But a fight against suzuki is a damn good badass match, I hope he wins because I feel like he will drop the title to juice ( )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah going on a winning streak in the beginning of the G1 is absolutely nothing and it pretty much spoils that you are ending on a losing streak ( that's how njpw books the G1.)
> The us belt is a "dead" title in njpw it's irrelevant, it was meant at first for their us expansion so....
> Beating ishii isnt really that much of a deal and again beating a naito or a ibushi that early in the tournament doesnt mean shit. Winning around the end of the tournament is what matters actually going by how njpw usually books.
> Also there was some very questionable booking too. He suddenly became a retard on the end of his G1 run.
> ...



Moxley main evented with Ishii which ended up being the match of the night. Maybe it's not overly prestigious but beating Ishii is something I didn't think Mox would do or Naito. As for Jericho , he had that great match with Kenny so NJPW felt they could count on Jericho to not only sell vs Okada  but also have a good match. Mox is earning his stripes in NJPW.  

If he resigns with NJPW maybe next time they'll actually give him more leeway. Just feel like you're being like those smarks that think every booking is bad and everything is wrong. Relax, this was a solid run for a just recently released guy who hadn't proved if he could hang in NJPW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley main evented with Ishii which ended up being the match of the night. Maybe it's not overly prestigious but beating Ishii is something I didn't think Mox would do or Naito.


 I see where you are coming from and again I recognize that it's a pretty decent run, but that's the problem it's just decent. But the guy is a legit main eventer, something I expected to transpire more there. It's cool but just not "main event level" of booking for the guy. 


> As for Jericho , he had that great match with Kenny so NJPW felt they could count on Jericho to not only sell vs Okada  but also have a good match. Mox is earning his stripes in NJPW.


 nah I just think Jericho is just better at backstage politics than mox and could work around this one. The dude gathered a tremendous amount of interest and a pretty good amount of eyes on their product, is an old world champ etc etc that's how they presented him so I expected more. He is also a main eventer like y2j.



> If he resigns with NJPW maybe next time they'll actually give him more leeway. Just feel like you're being like those smarks that think every booking is bad and everything is wrong. Relax, this was a solid run for a just recently released guy who hadn't proved if he could hang in NJPW.


No I am not being a like a smark, the guy got a midcard booking and I called it a midcard booking and from my point of view a main eventer shouldnt get midcard booking. That's quite simple to me 
 Also like I said, in the early part of the tournament he is this smart terminator and in the second half he becomes dumb losing matches like a fool ( some he had in the pocket even) I can see how they were trying to protect him in loss, but it made him look like an idiot. 
 And yes they might give him more leeway if he signs another contract, but Jericho kinda signed the same contract as him with less dates and was actually booked as a legit main eventer so I dont know if it's anything to do with contracts.
  Also I said the match with suzuki will be badass so let's not push the narrative that I am some unsatisfied smark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I see where you are coming from and again I recognize that it's a pretty decent run, but that's the problem it's just decent. But the guy is a legit main eventer, something I expected to transpire more there. It's cool but just not "main event level" of booking for the guy.
> nah I just think Jericho is just better at backstage politics than mox and could work around this one. The dude gathered a tremendous amount of interest and a pretty good amount of eyes on their product, is an old world champ etc etc that's how they presented him so I expected more. He is also a main eventer like y2j.
> 
> 
> ...


well ok maybe not a smark but you're being kinda harsh. As a Mox fan, they had Gedo screw Mox, Yano being Yano so it's not like the last few matches were all just Mox being dumb. 


Dude showed out with solid in ring work, got their youtube videos consistently watched and brought in viewers.  He won a belt in his second match, had one of the most interesting backstage segments consistently with Shota.


Plus I'm hoping that with Mox doing this, it heals wounds with the Elite so that way NJPW  and AEW can work together.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well ok maybe not a smark but you're being kinda harsh. As a Mox fan, they had Gedo screw Mox, Yano being Yano so it's not like the last few matches were all just Mox being dumb.


 "I have this match basically won but for some reason I will go around trying to find whatever object and lose like a fool" that was kinda what I was talking about tho.




> Dude showed out with solid in ring work, got their youtube videos consistently watched and brought in viewers.  He won a belt in his second match, had one of the most interesting backstage segments consistently with Shota.


 I am not complaing about his performance as in his own ability,  he was awesome both in the ring and outside the ring. The booking is what bothered me. And like I said that title being on mox does more for the title itself than it does for mox. It's a dead title that lost its purpose. 
 And I do agree that mox is a wonderful performer, an actual draw, that's why his booking bothers me, because he is a misn eventer  




> Plus I'm hoping that with Mox doing this, it heals wounds with the Elite so that way NJPW  and AEW can work together.


I dont see that happening because njpw doesnt need aew, they are about to put on one of the biggest main event in their history and crown their double champion who is going to be an insane draw 
 But I get your point


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "I have this match basically won but for some reason I will go around trying to find whatever object and lose like a fool" that was kinda what I was talking about tho.
> 
> 
> I am not complaing about his performance as in his own ability,  he was awesome both in the ring and outside the ring. The booking is what bothered me. And like I said that title being on mox does more for the title itself than it does for mox. It's a dead title that lost its purpose.
> ...


well now that they might lose CMLL to WWE, the US tv show is now Impact's , and ROH might be bought by Anthem, if they want to enter US soil, having AEW as an ally would help immensely


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well now that they might lose CMLL to WWE, the US tv show is now Impact's , and ROH might be bought by Anthem, if they want to enter US soil, having AEW as an ally would help immensely


Actually man I dont think njpw really needs the us but if that's something they want to do then well. They make a lit of money in Japan 
As for anthem they can just be friendly with impact , the whole okada incident still preventing them from working with impact is stupid. 
 As for the Roh news I saw it but it's kinda hard to believe , way too fucking crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Actually man I dont think njpw really needs the us but if that's something they want to do then well. They make a lit of money in Japan
> As for anthem they can just be friendly with impact , the whole okada incident still preventing them from working with impact is stupid.
> As for the Roh news I saw it but it's kinda hard to believe , way too fucking crazy



Well if your goal is to make money, expansion is sorta necessary. Global markets exist now.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well if your goal is to make money, expansion is sorta necessary. Global markets exist now.


Well I think they can work with impact  if impact buys Roh ( which would be fucking crazy) those three companies can be really powerful together. But they would have to put their grudge aside

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2019)

wait Mox can sign with both NJPW and AEW at the same time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Well I think they can work with impact  if impact buys Roh ( which would be fucking crazy) those three companies can be really powerful together. But they would have to put their grudge aside



Honestly I'm curious if Impact is able to capitalize this big momentum.


Jake CENA said:


> wait Mox can sign with both NJPW and AEW at the same time?


Not sure after his contract is up but right now he is. He's on the first show in aew and in two weeks is at King of Pro Wrestling .


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly I'm curious if Impact is able to capitalize this big momentum.
> 
> Not sure after his contract is up but right now he is. He's on the first show in aew and in two weeks is at King of Pro Wrestling .


I think they can pull it off, they learned a lot from their mistakes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> walter is fat


Walter is the best wrestler in the world right now, Ospreay and Ibushi finish second and third in that order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 13, 2019)

cena is gone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> cena is gone



John tasted dat Hasbro money so not surprised he'd try to get himself some of that comic hero pie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2019)

WWE would be tons better if they still had Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 13, 2019)

Honestly, you're not even wrong.

I mean, yeah, John was part of a major drain on the overall entertainment value of the show since a lot of people got thrown under several busses for his sake... but he was also around during an era where you got the sense that the people there were trying. Failing, but there was effort. It's why I stuck around for so long despite being frustrated so often.

Honestly, I've been thinking for a while now... Cena fucking off for movies and his new goldenboy in Reigns getting rejected for 4 years only to suffer lukemia when he was finally winning the crowd over might've broke something in Vince. WWE's been (generally) bad for, like, 10 years now, but ever since about a year/year-and-a-half ago the show's just been completely schizophrenic. It would be infuriating to have storylines that started really good and ended poorly, but now it's considered a highpoint if you get a storyline that manages to last more than 2 weeks _at all_. It's a horrible mess of last minute changes, Big Show-esque face/heel turns and general desperation. They begged for Austin's help 3 times in the span of 6 months. With no MAIN GUY to pamper, the whole of ths show is falling apart because the old fuck doesn't know what to focus on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly I'm curious if Impact is able to capitalize this big momentum.
> 
> Not sure after his contract is up but right now he is. He's on the first show in aew and in two weeks is at King of Pro Wrestling .



Mox needs all that exposure if they are planning big things with him. However, I don’t think I could stomach seeing him beat a legend like Suzuki clean. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Walter is the best wrestler in the world right now, Ospreay and Ibushi finish second and third in that order.



I bet all in that Walter wouldn’t last 5mins against Lesnar irl


We had an argument last night about this. I told him if he were to join the darkside(Hollywood) he should weigh in his choices and make the correct decision. And the first thing he fucking do is join Damaged Comics! My brother has no shame


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Mox needs all that exposure if they are planning big things with him. However, I don’t think I could stomach seeing him beat a legend like Suzuki clean.


Well he's losing to Juice to give him the belt. Mox can't deal with a losing streak in Japan. Unless Mox gets a new deal and Suzuki has him join .Suzuki Gun


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I bet all in that Walter wouldn’t last 5mins against Lesnar irl


Nobody in wrestling could.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 14, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nobody in wrestling could.


*cain Velasquez joined the chat


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

Wrestling is about more than looking like you can kick ass.

Brock is actually a great professional wrestler.  And he’s funny!  And he’s entertaining!

Even if Cain can beat Brock in a real fight.  He hasn’t proven that he has those other qualities.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling is about more than looking like you can kick ass.
> 
> Brock is actually a great professional wrestler.  And he’s funny!  And he’s entertaining!
> 
> Even if Cain can beat Brock in a real fight.  He hasn’t proven that he has those other qualities.


The debate wasnt about wrestling but real life. Of course brock is a better pro wrestler, he did it for years, cain is a rookie.
 But someone said no wrestler can beat the crap out of brock in a shoot fight.

Wrong velasquez can and he did


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

Is Cain a wrestler?  I thought I saw his name linked with mlw.  But how many matches has he had?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Cain a wrestler?  I thought I saw his name linked with mlw.  But how many matches has he had?


He is a wrestler now tho
He currently works for AAA
Says he is doing it because he was always a fan


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

David Arquette wrestled some matches.  But I wouldn’t call him a wrestler.

Let’s see how committed to this Cain is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2019)

The part about it takes more than having a look and needing more tools reminds me of the discussion I had with a relative not too long ago. Dude swore up and down that Mason Ryan was a potential main eventer and that wwe didn't do enough with him in the ring. He even argued that Mason had the same ability as Batista in terms of mic skills.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> David Arquette wrestled some matches.  But I wouldn’t call him a wrestler.
> 
> Let’s see how committed to this Cain is.



Wrestling is a strange creature a times.    Remember that Arquette is a one time WCW world heavy weight champion....... fuck sakes.    Well you have to remember that fucking K-Fed has a win on Cena who was the champion at the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Hmm, so the KoR finals on Raw instead on the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the KoR finals on Raw instead on the PPV.


I knew there were too many matches on the card.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2019)

ppv is sunday right?
imagine bumping KOTR off a card. shows how they continue not to care about it like they once did. And they wonder why each new KOTR winner is a flop.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

Well, the whole concept of the ppv I guess is that every title is on the line.

The only other option is Rowan vs Roman.  And they have invested a ton in that storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> ppv is sunday right?
> imagine bumping KOTR off a card. shows how they continue not to care about it like they once did. And they wonder why each new KOTR winner is a flop.



Yup, though high chances are I'll be visiting my brother and his family for the entire day so I'll probably be missing the PPV.  Probably will tune into RAW to watch Corbin be crowned King and then catch JD from NY froth in the mouth with a rant after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> ppv is sunday right?
> imagine bumping KOTR off a card. shows how they continue not to care about it like they once did. And they wonder why each new KOTR winner is a flop.


well they only did it cause G1 was getting a reception so they wanted to copy the tourney. Issue is they realized it involved long term planning and said eh not worth it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

The King of the Ring has been a big success from a WWE perspective.  It made filling the last few shows of Raw and Smackdown a much easier task.  And that’s what the E wanted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The King of the Ring has been a big success from a WWE perspective.  It made filling the last few shows of Raw and Smackdown a much easier task.  And that’s what the E wanted.


That's such a low goal standard that I almost feel insulted of how right you are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

And Corbin will win.  And they can announce him as “ The King of the Ring”.  And boom that’s his character.  And they have another heel in their cupboard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> The part about it takes more than having a look and needing more tools reminds me of the discussion I had with a relative not too long ago. Dude swore up and down that Mason Ryan was a potential main eventer and that wwe didn't do enough with him in the ring. He even argued that Mason had the same ability as Batista in terms of mic skills.



Mason Ryan is Ryback right?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Mason Ryan is Ryback right?


 

this guy,


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2019)

Look at that physique!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this guy,



Who the fuck is that dude?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this guy,


He looks like a cheap Batista fron the dollar store.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2019)

LOL


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

October going to a fun watch.  AEW premiering along with the dubs of One Punch Man and Demon Slayer coming to Toonami.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Who the fuck is that dude?



_You don't remember Fauxtista_??

Granted, he wasn't around for very long, but still. So I guess you also don't remember that time where he won a match poll that he wasn't supposed to win and it lead to him and his opponent having to call the entire thing in the ring?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this guy,



Hmm, so we are discussing second hand Tista then.   He pinned job king JTG if that means something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> LOL


Shame how Japanese Cena cant go into movies like Real Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

Post her sexy leather image.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shame how Japanese Cena cant go into movies like Real Cena.



But he was in _My Dad Is a Heel Wrestler. 
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he was in _My Dad Is a Heel Wrestler.
> _


So straight to dvd huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So straight to dvd huh?



Here in America but since it's a Hong Kong film it'll be shilled out in theaters there.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> _You don't remember Fauxtista_??
> 
> Granted, he wasn't around for very long, but still. So I guess you also don't remember that time where he won a match poll that he wasn't supposed to win and it lead to him and his opponent having to call the entire thing in the ring?


I actually don't remember that. Early 2010s wwe is just a blur to me now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Why in the fuck has this film not been licensed to be shown here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Here in America but since it's a Hong Kong film it'll be shilled out in theaters there.


Pfft Hong Kong doesn't even like it's own country. Why would they shill for a Japanese wrestler?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> _You don't remember Fauxtista_??
> 
> Granted, he wasn't around for very long, but still. So I guess you also don't remember that time where he won a match poll that he wasn't supposed to win and it lead to him and his opponent having to call the entire thing in the ring?



His name sounds familiar but I really can’t remember him lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pfft Hong Kong doesn't even like it's own country. Why would they shill for a Japanese wrestler?



Oh fuck my sides!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pfft Hong Kong doesn't even like it's own country. Why would they shill for a Japanese wrestler?



Meh, that place is Knock Off City.   Fuck every time I order a manga or LN from Japan, one of the stops is there and then I have to wait a week for it to clear customs becuase is stopped in Hong Kong to make sure it's double checked to verify the item isn't a knock off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, that place is Knock Off City.   Fuck every time I order a manga or LN from Japan, one of the stops is there and then I have to wait a week for it to clear customs becuase is stopped in Hong Kong to make sure it's double checked to verify the item isn't a knock off.


So in other words it's the TNA of the world?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Entertaining asf.  I wish Brock was on Raw right now.  Smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, though high chances are I'll be visiting my brother and his family for the entire day so I'll probably be missing the PPV.  Probably will tune into RAW to watch Corbin be crowned King and then catch JD from NY froth in the mouth with a rant after.


MAN YOU NEED TO WATCH The latest Mario gameplay by jd.
This is an absolute goldmine, I pissed myself, he's rants are a thing of beauty 


Jon Moxley said:


> well they only did it cause G1 was getting a reception so they wanted to copy the tourney. Issue is they realized it involved long term planning and said eh not worth it


 if their intent was to rip off the G1 



Then this is the most epic fail in history  




Also aew will tour in California in 2020 and will soon announce their partnership with the biggest sport cable in canada TSN.
Also tnt will air the Omegaman documentary before they go on tv.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 15, 2019)

Fozzy is touring with iron maiden
Holy shit! He did it this garbage band has become something!
Jericho finally got that shit over :


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

You guys hear about Big Cass???


----------



## pat pat (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys hear about Big Cass???


i had tears man, someone from my family had the same issues and ended up in a very bad condition. 
this guy needs helps, the way they described it, it's clearly mental illness


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> His name sounds familiar but I really can’t remember him lol



Wasnt he basically about for like 2 months in cm punks nexus?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys hear about Big Cass???



Just read the story. Crazy stuff smh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wasnt he basically about for like 2 months in cm punks nexus?



Oh yeah i remember him now. I used to call him Batista’s eldest son


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 15, 2019)

WWE Draft confirmed for October 11th and 14th.

I wish I could get excited for this, but knowing that the old man is still in charge, it's just changing faces around while remaining status quo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Lastier said:


> WWE Draft confirmed for October 11th and 14th.
> 
> I wish I could get excited for this, but knowing that the old man is still in charge, it's just changing faces around while remaining status quo.


You can get excited for Raw but Smackdown is crap.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 15, 2019)

What were your thoughts on John Cena's perfmorance in Bumblebee?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Entertaining asf.  I wish Brock was on Raw right now.  Smh.


why does Brock even need Heymen these days?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

From what I have seen.  Brock is one of the few guys on the roster that actually doesn’t need a mouthpiece.

He can go out there and pretend he doesn’t know the rules of the money in the bank contract and totally make it work!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Nothing announced on the pre-show yet?  Maybe WWE has finally realized they should just move matches to the pre-show without announcing them?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

4 minutes to go.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Hard to believe that Kofi is the champ.  Smh.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> What were your thoughts on John Cena's perfmorance in Bumblebee?



For what it was, he played his part well.
He was overly animated, unbelievable and goofy, but the whole movie itself was pretty animated, unbelieveable and goofy. Way more of a kids movie than I expected walking in.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

I don’t know Humberto Carrillo.  And it’s shocking to see Dorado in a PPV match since he has the worst record in the division.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Cedric vs AJ on the pre show?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Cedric/AJ program is over.  This was definitive.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Robert Roode wins!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Alexa is either hurt or her selling was phenomenal that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So what have i missed?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Nothing really.  Some title changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Read some of the earlier results and Bayley retained.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Congrats WWE, you made a cluster fuck of a match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Also weak ref if he's down for that long after a weak chair shot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Hopefully Randy will finish off the midcarder he’s fighting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 15, 2019)

Orton got too greedy at the end with that Punt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Trouble in Paradise is fucking weak.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton got too greedy at the end with that Punt


I wanted to see it though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Kofi wins but I think the crowd was more pro-Orton rather than getting behind Kofi.  I heard boos when Kofi would get the advantage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Orton got too greedy at the end with that Punt



Nah, Kofi still owes him to sell a punt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Kofi and Becky both should have lost tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey good for Nikki Cross.  Just saw her in a commercial.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Kofi/Randy was the worst match on the show so far tbh.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Hard to believe that Kofi is the champ.  Smh.


Booker T during the match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Luke Harper?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 15, 2019)

Good to see Harper back ngl


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 15, 2019)

Roman and Bryan gonna team up now?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Strowman isn’t very good.  He has less than 5 moves tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Strowman runs into the post every match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Braun is a loser.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

The Fiend!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

Reigns was never this ineffective as champ.  He’s a better promo too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So Harper is back.  And the fiend shows up at the end with cheers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Harper is back.  And the fiend shows up at the end with cheers.



Pretty sure Harper and Banks realized they should have done what Ambrose did and now are trying to work so they can out of their contracts without stretching it


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 15, 2019)

Speaking of Champions...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Guess who finally won a Pokemon League?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Vacant showed up to Progress.........time for him to become a 52 time world champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of Champions...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well then guess the end of the world is soon......never did get to go on a trip to NY


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then guess the end of the world is soon......never did get to go on a trip to NY


I think the main reason is that Ash/Satoshi is supposed to be replaced with a new main character for the anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of Champions...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So how many decades did it take for him to win a big one.    Now he can retire and legit grow up into an adult.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Reigns was never this ineffective as champ.  He’s a better promo too.



Reigns had good matches as champ.  Vs AJ, His match vs Seth was very good, His first day defense against Fin another good match.  The Braun hell in the cell was fine until basically Brock Lesnar interfeered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I think the main reason is that Ash/Satoshi is supposed to be replaced with a new main character for the anime.


It was about time to be honest. His character became the Brawn Strowman of anime. Gets those big shots but never delivers


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It was about time to be honest. His character became the Brawn Strowman of anime. Gets those big shots but never delivers



With Braun losing, bludgeon brothers reuniting.  What bets are there that Vince is gonna shit his pants and put them all with Wyatt once more since supposedly Sister Abigail is once again alive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Honestly I was watching Triple AAA and La Wera Loca ( Taya Valkerie) vs Tessa Blanchard was such a treat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> With Braun losing, bludgeon brothers reuniting.  What bets are there that Vince is gonna shit his pants and put them all with Wyatt once more since supposedly Sister Abigail is once again alive.


Noooooo that means the Fiend is gonna be caged again


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Noooooo that means the Fiend is gonna be caged again



Vince will try to spin it as "It's totes different on the third go guys, honest it's not Bray leading it's The Fiend who is totally a different personality inside Bray's mind!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince will try to spin it as "It's totes different on the third go guys, honest it's not Bray leading it's The Fiend who is totally a different personality inside Bray's mind!"


Well people were legit threatning to watch AEW instead if they fucked with Bray. Let's see if Vince answers the challenge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well people were legit threatning to watch AEW instead if they fucked with Bray. Let's see if Vince answers the challenge



Vince will answer the challenge by giving us more Rollins,Lynch, and Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince will answer the challenge by giving us more Rollins,Lynch, and Corbin.



I'm glad I've tuned out of E or I'd have gotten sick of her. No offense but other than twitter she hasn't said anything on the live mic to go oooh burn.

Rollins's screech talk makes me tune out the sound 


and Corbin at least got a breather and now is a great heel , I will cheer for him cause that's what good heels are


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2019)

So expect the Fiend to get a championship run after Hell in a Cell then as the company wants to keep that character strong.  Plus it's technically the only way Corbin gets back into the title picture as his loss to Rollins/Lynch prevents him from doing so.

Also next week the reign of terror "cough" gen:Lock"cough" ends on Toonami and Dragon Slayer and One Punch Man airs a few weeks later.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

What would be a good show for Toonami?  Goblin Slayer?  Overlord maybe?

It doesn’t have to have a million episodes to be a good option.  FLCL was in the rotation regularly back in the day.  Cowboy Bebop doesn’t have a ton of episodes either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What would be a good show for Toonami?  Goblin Slayer?  Overlord maybe?
> 
> It doesn’t have to have a million episodes to be a good option.  FLCL was in the rotation regularly back in the day.  Cowboy Bebop doesn’t have a ton of episodes either.




I would have loved for Full Metal Panic to have aired on Toonami back in the day.  Currently the upcoming line up is fine enough.  I would like to see some diversity in companies on the block though.  Majority of the block is Funimaion with two Viz shows and one Sentai Filmworks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Great surprise


----------



## pat pat (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Great surprise


Ze goat


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2019)

wtf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> wtf


Honestly knew the Vacant gimmick was gonna become real


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly knew the Vacant gimmick was gonna become real



what's his finisher?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> what's his finisher?


Not sure. Wish people posted more


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Time for some BTE


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Time for some BTE


Kenny is telling a more believable redemption story than cena after losing to rock
They arent half assing it and the guy is turning into a fucking depressed guy.
The character that will come out of this is going to be awesome, unlike most people I dont think it's going to end up as some crazy psychopathic character but an actual calm and collected and more mature guy 
He will finish his pokemon transformation into tanahashi


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Kenny is telling a more believable redemption story than cena after losing to rock
> They arent half assing it and the guy is turning into a fucking depressed guy.
> The character that will come out of this is going to be awesome, unlike most people I dont think it's going to end up as some crazy psychopathic character but an actual calm and collected and more mature guy
> He will finish his pokemon transformation into tanahashi



He needs to have a "I need to beat you Rock." Moment too when he comes to the end.  But without the heel turn for him to win.

(Note actually when it came to Austin I thought the initial heel turn was good.  Power trip maybe shouldn't have happened.  But the build up and need to beat you rock was actually something that made me perk up and go "Hang on.  Austin is desperate and desperate men do desperate things.")

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to have a "I need to beat you Rock." Moment too when he comes to the end.  But without the heel turn for him to win.


 actually our friends omega and Jericho seems to have taken a LITTLE INSPIRATION from the cena/rock storyline....because the similarities are blatantly obvious, but to be fair it's a pretty common trope too. 
   I just feel like a heel turn here wouldnt serve much, that would make the character regress actually, and my god does his themseong just doesnt sounds like a heel themesong at all! 
  Actually the one going heel are going to be the bucks cody and hangman. 
Jericho made it cleat they want to make the guy mainstream, and it's been done before but the story of the babyface falling apart who is abandoned by his friends but carried and supported by the fans always works for some reason  
Actually omega spoiled his whole story arc in that ITV documentary. 
But the plus side is that they can use his "down" period to build guys like pac of course he shouldnt lose too much but when he does the guy he loses to must be a big player. Pac and mox are main eventers. Just have him pick up the pave and find his footing after the Moxley fight, he loses you build him back with some wins and wins and wins on tv and when he is about to get a title opportunity BAM cody fucking screw him and they start a program lol 



> (Note actually when it came to Austin I thought the initial heel turn was good.  Power trip maybe shouldn't have happened.  But the build up and need to beat you rock was actually something that made me perk up and go "Hang on.  Austin is desperate and desperate men do desperate things.")


oh the Austin heel turn had the freaking shock factor, but the build up to follow it made very little sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> oh the Austin heel turn had the freaking shock factor, but the build up to follow it made very little sense.



First month of so was pretty good IMO.  They had him at his most vicious I remember him being.  Killing The Rock the next day, then JR, then the Hardys, then Jericho and vacant.  It went down hill when it was the overly sucking up to vince because scared Vince was going to side with Angle that was the issue (we're not including the alliance part here because that's a different bit altogether imo).

If they lowered the sucking up part and basically kept it as an alliance of convenience between a desperate Austin and Vince who finally could claim he "won." their feud it would have worked better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Raw on and Rollins kicking off the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He needs to have a "I need to beat you Rock." Moment too when he comes to the end.  But without the heel turn for him to win.
> 
> (Note actually when it came to Austin I thought the initial heel turn was good.  Power trip maybe shouldn't have happened.  But the build up and need to beat you rock was actually something that made me perk up and go "Hang on.  Austin is desperate and desperate men do desperate things.")


So Kenny needs to beat Moxley? But for what reason?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Raw on and Rollins kicking off the show.


Roman Rollins boring the crowd again huh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Boring promo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Bray comes to save the segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Seth's face.  He legit doesn't want to be in this skit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

The fuck, TV promos upside down.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah, whatever Braun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

So I'm planning to watch Raw see how they do


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Crowd gives no shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Well Laborious 2.0  out with The Revival.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Wow so the tag team champs get to be chumps. Wow so amazing Vince


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Good job burying the tag division.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Well tag team champions a shit now thanks to Braun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh looky, Bliss taking on Bayley and Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Well this already makes me want to drop Raw for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Meh, Guardians of the Galaxy did a better use of "The Chain"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Bliss vs Sasha is always worth watching.  Will they start shooting?  That’s always what I wonder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Dai-Guard on Crunchy   Though I already have the box set.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dai-Guard on Crunchy   Though I already have the box set.


Crunchy needs to add more trashy harems for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Crunchy needs to add more trashy harems for me



Don't know why they don't have DxD on there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know why they don't have DxD on there.


You know why 


But yea need to put it there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Lmao Cedric jobbed again and yet they are playing it off as if the match isn't over.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Cedric got destroyed.  Second rope Styles Clash?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

AJ surviving that drop on his nuts because past incidents have made them strong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

7/11 title still in existence for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Mayor Kane sighting.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Kane going by his real name now then?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Well time for King Corbin to make it official.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

How in the fuck does Go Away Jose have a commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How in the fuck does Go Away Jose have a commercial.


In WWE everyone gets a commercial


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In WWE everyone gets a commercial



SNICKERS needs to have higher standards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> SNICKERS needs to have higher standards.


It's Kitkat ..  .dammit man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's Kitkat ..  .dammit man



SNICKERS, Kit Kat, TWIX... all taste good but all have shit promotions going for them when they use WWE talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> SNICKERS, Kit Kat, TWIX... all taste good but all have shit promotions going for them when they use WWE talent.


Snickers at least sponsored some great PPVs. Too bad they aren't no Crack and Barrel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Commentary on their A game today.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Not to be mean but Gable looks like a mini Charlie Haas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to be mean but Gable looks like a mini Charlie Haas.


Not mean when truthful.


Now the question is .....when will Raw end?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to be mean but Gable looks like a mini Charlie Haas.



American Alpha was just Team Angle 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not mean when truthful.
> 
> 
> Now the question is .....when will Raw end?



Raw will never end.  Vince will cryofreeze his body until the cure for death is found.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Raw will never end.  Vince will cryofreeze his body until the cure for death is found.


Well....guessing at this point I'll just vote him President so everyone can feel my pain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Honestly the Deep Six needs to be a finisher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Honestly when ever an ankle lock is applied, why is there not a grapevine applied to it immediately.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Lol Corbin won


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly when ever an ankle lock is applied, why is there not a grapevine applied to it immediately.



Likely due to how it was with Ken Shamrock when he brought it to the WWF.  He was basically kneeling and never grapevined.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Did Michael just tell Renee to be Corbin's queen ? Jesus Vince .....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

I know no one likes Corbin.  But he was mvp of this tournament.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Happy for Mike Kannelis.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did Michael just tell Renee to be Corbin's queen ? Jesus Vince .....



Vince likely forgot Mox even exists.  Remember if it isn't on the network it doesn't exist in his mind.

All in all though that was a good match if spoiled by commercials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Happy for Mike Kannelis.


Just hoping Vince stopped the cucking angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did Michael just tell Renee to be Corbin's queen ? Jesus Vince .....


The burial begins.



Rukia said:


> Happy for Mike Kannelis.



He's getting buried tonight as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince likely forgot Mox even exists.  Remember if it isn't on the network it doesn't exist in his mind.
> 
> All in all though that was a good match if spoiled by commercials.


I'm just glad he doesn't realize that Mox's chronicles was basically saying I'm going to AEW and here's why


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just hoping Vince stopped the cucking angle.



It's a girl and it will be the first child concieved by just the mother.  That will be the reveal tonight knowing Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just hoping Vince stopped the cucking angle.



Kayfabee Becky might be the father.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricochet is in the gender reveal party.

Oh how the not so mighty have fallen!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The burial begins.
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting buried tonight as well.


Why did it take long ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's a girl and it will be the first child concieved by just the mother.  That will be the reveal tonight knowing Vince.


Oh goddammit. He would do this....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Titus getting a pay check!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

The cucking continues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just hoping Vince stopped the cucking angle.


Ricochet.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

WTF Ricochet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok that was funny as fuck Montez


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Good job Titus.  Great in that segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ricochet.


It's all @Nemesis  fault .


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Likely due to how it was with Ken Shamrock when he brought it to the WWF.  He was basically kneeling and never grapevined.



Ken Shamrock’s version was legit tho


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's all @Nemesis  fault .



*Grabs the shovel.* You were saying?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

No more on a Fucking Pole match ...... ever.   Fuck sakes did WWE secretly hire Russo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Lmao at this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Grabs the shovel.* You were saying?


You can't bury me. I dont work here


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricochet impregnated Maria!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Kanallis getting uber buried.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Can't wait for the rant from JD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricochet squashed this poor guy.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You can't bury me. I dont work here



I'll hire you, buy out all the competition just to fire you live on TV while you're on another show!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can't wait for the rant from JD.


He needs to lighten up.  This was harmless.  Short.  And funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Don't feel sorry at all for Mike and Maria, they resigned for 5 more years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'll hire you, buy out all the competition just to fire you live on TV while you're on another show!


I'll retire before that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't feel sorry at all for Mike and Maria, they resigned for 5 more years.


I'll give them a pass for their kid but damn. They really should have saved money.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll retire before that



Since when has retirement meant anything?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Since when has retirement meant anything?


Since unlike Punk or others I'll disappear from media


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Oh boy more of this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Mike's burial continues.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Poor Lana


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He needs to lighten up.  This was harmless.  Short.  And funny.


Okay, I didn’t expect it to continue after the commercial.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

The cucking  still continues...... wait Rusuv has a wife.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mike's burial continues.


Holy shit Mike Kanallis became a beta. 
Jesus .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

One of the announcers even said that this man is a loser.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Jesus fuck Corey called him a beta cuck. Fucking Vince man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Always knew Rusev was a cheat.  Him cheating on UUDD Fifa games where he'd pick Real Madrid (when everyone else had to be random) is proof enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

We are beyond burial, this is necrophilia.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

The crowd got killed by this


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

What a way to bring Rusev back!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Always knew Rusev was a cheat.  Him cheating on UUDD Fifa games where he'd pick Real Madrid (when everyone else had to be random) is proof enough.


Honestly he probably hurt cause Lana isn't a natural blonde. She had a q and A and I asked her about it and she said nah. His heart was betrayed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

From necrophilia to more shit skits, thank you WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> From necrophilia to more shit skits, thank you WWE.


People need to chant AEW dammit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Did Cole just take a shot at the college football team.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

So Kane is now 24/7 champion

Or is Jacobs a different character like fake diesel and Isaac Yankem?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Kane is now 24/7 champion
> 
> Or is Jacobs a different character like fake diesel and Isaac Yankem?


I think it's his real name.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Cole just take a shot at the college football team.


Lol Tennessee fans gonna be salty


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think it's his real name.



I know, I was making a joke about his old Gimmicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Glen Jacobs is Kane's real name.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Fuck think Vince is demented now.  Thinking tanking ratings will get him a draft pick from the NFL to build up his XFL roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck think Vince is demented now.  Thinking tanking ratings will get him a draft pick from the NFL to build up his XFL roster.


He also thinks cucking is everyone's fetish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He also thinks cucking is everyone's fetish



Were is @SAFFF at.  NTR is his specialty and we legit just saw it a few segments ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Were is @SAFFF at.  NTR is his specialty and we legit just saw it a few segments ago.


Well at least one of us will enjoy it. 

Cucking Lana cause she's too "hot" for Rusev and cucking Mike for resigning.

Mike just shoot on live tv and get sent home. It's better to be getting paid to not be on tv than this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Why is Cesaro cosplaying as Carmella?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

did Cesaro just GTS Rey?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Cesaro losing to Rey is a joke.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

A win against Cesaro should mean something but fuck WWE you ruin the guy already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Hyping up the AOP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

In b4 an mma guy challenges the AOP boys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Great AOP going the Alister Black rout,,,, and how did that turn out for the guy.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro losing to Rey is a joke.



Losing to a move that you basically performed on yourself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Wait, isn't it suppose to be Graves that suppose to be shitting on Banks.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, isn't it suppose to be Graves that suppose to be shitting on Banks.



Well when they turn Cole suddenly becomes "I always hated." Graves become "I always loved." type.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, show us a pic recap of a ref getting knocked out by a light chair shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Graves over Bliss.... what madness is this.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes, show us a pic recap of a ref getting knocked out by a light chair shot.



Wouldn't be the worst thing that knocked a wrestling ref out?  I seen someone walk into a ref and he had to act like he was hit with an AE chair shot and be out for 10+ minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Well Bayley embracing more of her heel role.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Congrats, Renee you enthusiasm is catching.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

This is a really tough spot for Cross to be in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Again commentary on their A game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

What is this stupid chair fight about?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Why is Charlotte BFFs with Becky again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Being honest shame how the women's division is all about the 4 horsewomen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

So it's a civil war between the Horsewomen.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being honest shame how the women's division is all about the 4 horsewomen.



It's always been about Charlotte.  Even when Ronda was about it was about Charlotte.  Fans forced Vince into making Becky the focus.  Sasha and Bailey are just there to be the ones to job to them when the time is up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Why is Charlotte BFFs with Becky again?



The enemy of my enemy is my friend.  Or whatever gets butts in the seats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's always been about Charlotte.  Even when Ronda was about it was about Charlotte.  Fans forced Vince into making Becky the focus.  Sasha and Bailey are just there to be the ones to job to them when the time is up.


Yea but now Asuka and Pirate girl are wasted. Hope they go to AEW. Kenny would love them


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Dana Brook still has a job?



Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but now Asuka and Pirate girl are wasted. Hope they go to AEW. Kenny would love them



Hey I don't disagree.  Asuka should be the focus for a while on one of the shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Welp Brooke out to job to Evans then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Dana Brooke?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

How can Michael Cole say Dana Brooke has being doing well as of late?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Danna didnt tap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dana Brook still has a job?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I don't disagree.  Asuka should be the focus for a while on one of the shows.


Especially since she beat the Man clean


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Dana you fucking idiot.  Forgot to tap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Well glad the piss break is done, next segment please.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Why would you put these women right after the horsewomen?  WWE gave them no chance to succeed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> How can Michael Cole say Dana Brooke has being doing well as of late?



He has to with Vince in his hear.   Otherwise he'd probably tell the TV audience to come back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well glad the piss break is done, next segment please.


Dana needs to just get into porn already


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Holy crap.  Roode is actually made it to the main event of Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Renee calling the person who tried to down talk her husband the best wrestler on the planet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee calling the person who tried to down talk her husband the best wrestler on the planet.


Well they're trying to piss Will Osprey again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee calling the person who tried to down talk her husband the best wrestler on the planet.



Lots of cucking occurring tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

I can't take Shaq seriously.. Man legit cut a fucking rap album.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Were is @SAFFF at.  NTR is his specialty and we legit just saw it a few segments ago.


I need maria on a pole match now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

You know I kind of want raw to end one day with Shane, Steph and Linda to come out, with it ending up being told that in reality Shane and Steph are not McMahons but Turners.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Kane better not beat all of these guys up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Mayor Kane for the save.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok this is awesome.  Demon Kane putting over Bray so maybe down the line Taker wants to make him pay.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Stupid.  But worth it if the fiend destroys him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok this ending is giving me goosebumps.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Seth looks like a pussy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

The Fiend to end the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kane better not beat all of these guys up.



AJ has become the new Heath.  Every week gets taken out by a legend.

Kane now being taken out by the Fiend.

Ok they're doing freeky firefly funhouse ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

To many technical difficulties tonight, Dunn lucky to have a job tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok this is awesome.  Demon Kane putting over Bray so maybe down the line Taker wants to make him pay.



They should have had The Fiend take out Taker last week instead of the go no where Sami thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

so all the black midcarders have had a turn with maria while mike was off getting her tampons?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> so all the black midcarders have had a turn with maria while mike was off getting her tampons?



Going from the skit, pretty much.  And then the Rusev thing happen later.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

You know that image with all the black male porn stars and the small white girl.  Someone should make the while girl Maria and the black guys as WWE wrestlers.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going from the skit, pretty much.  And then the Rusev thing happen later.


Oh right Rusev was off tv cheating on Lana. It all makes sense. Surprised hornswoggle hasn't shown up yet asking to be in the kid's life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They should have had The Fiend take out Taker last week instead of the go no where Sami thing.


Yeah but this makes sense only so that way Taker ends up falling to the Fiend on the match the build to since taker won't and can't be on every show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Oh right Rusev was off tv cheating on Lana. It all makes sense. Surprised hornswoggle hasn't shown up yet asking to be in the kid's life.


They also tried cucking Mox by telling Renee to go be Corbin's queen


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah but this makes sense only so that way Taker ends up falling to the Fiend on the match the build to since taker won't and can't be on every show.



I'd make it a Mania match between the two.  Fiend wins and gets the torch and Taker finally retires like he should have done after losing to Roman and doing the whole retirement thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

I'll say it again, with vince trying to fuck over all his male stars someone should take over raw and make Shane and Steph Ted Turner's kids while having Vince thinking it's legit.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They also tried cucking Mox by telling Renee to go be Corbin's queen


What was her response to that one?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 16, 2019)

We have always known Vince had 3 big fetishes:

1.-Big Sweaty Men
2.-Cucking (or more correctly being cucked)
3.-i*c*st (run, Steph, run)

So I am not surprised anymore from what comes out of that madman's head


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> What was her response to that one?



For Corbin to look for his queen on Tinder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> What was her response to that one?


Said eww no, tell him to get on tinder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Honestly we are beyond burial with Mike unless it's been kayfabee confirmed that he just watches and takes it in the ass himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> We have always known Vince had 3 big fetishes:
> 
> 1.-Big Sweaty Men
> 2.-Cucking (or more correctly being cucked)
> ...


I remember he didn't bring up the fetish for a long while  till he wanted to build on two storylines.

One was cucking Rusev (cause how dare he have  a hot wife, he's a fatty and that's not good shit )

The other was Steph and Dean's weird sexual interactions  ( poor Hunter, another cucking angle. Also poor Renee I guess )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly we are beyond burial with Mike unless it's been kayfabee confirmed that he just watches and takes it in the ass himself.



Please........don't add to it...........you're only destroying him beyond repair


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Please........don't add to it...........you're only destroying him beyond repair



Not my fault Russo has been ghost writing for creative on RAW for this guy.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The other was Steph and Dean's weird sexual interactions ( poor Hunter, another cucking angle. Also poor Renee I guess )



That was an actual thing?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> That was an actual thing?!


Yeah, it was when Mitch the Plant existed (RIP Mitch )

She was staring at his dick and stuff, never seen such sexual tension before 

I was worried that Vince was gonna make Raw into a porno


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah, it was when Mitch the Plant existed (RIP Mitch )
> 
> She was staring at his dick and stuff, never seen such sexual tension before
> 
> I was worried that Vince was gonna make Raw into a porno



Wouldn't be the first time

[HASHTAG]#RatedRCelebration[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not my fault Russo has been ghost writing for creative on RAW for this guy.


actually it is your fault. Because you watched Gen: Lock , Russo assumed shitting writing is the IN thing now and came back to WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time
> 
> [HASHTAG]#RatedRCelebration[/HASHTAG]



No but this time two  people get cucked instead of one


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> For Corbin to look for his queen on Tinder.





Jon Moxley said:


> Said eww no, tell him to get on tinder


Finally a woman on this show that won't cuck their man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> actually it is your fault. Because you watched Gen: Lock , Russo assumed shitting writing is the IN thing now and came back to WWE.



How was I suppose to know RT would have a failed series placed on the Toonami block. 

At least the nightmare is over next week.  Now if there was a way to undo the Funi DB leaks.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah, it was when Mitch the Plant existed (RIP Mitch )
> 
> She was staring at his dick and stuff, never seen such sexual tension before
> 
> I was worried that Vince was gonna make Raw into a porno


I don't remember any of this for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I don't remember any of this for some reason.



Same, I remember the plant but don't recall Steph wanting Deano's D.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How was I suppose to know RT would have a failed series placed on the Toonami block.
> 
> At least the nightmare is over next week.  Now if there was a way to undo the Funi DB leaks.


I mean RWBY was proof of a jobber series. So they had history


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I don't remember any of this for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

I really enjoy the cucking storylines tbh.  They are the most relatable storylines wwe writers come up with!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean RWBY was proof of a jobber series. So they had history



Shhh, don't let tumblr and reddit read this.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How was I suppose to know RT would have a failed series placed on the Toonami block.
> 
> At least the nightmare is over next week.  Now if there was a way to undo the Funi DB leaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Same, I remember the plant but don't recall Steph wanting Deano's D.


Got the video


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Fuck why can't I rep you dammit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shhh, don't let tumblr and reddit read this.


tumblr died when they stopped letting in porn 

95% of that reason it even existed  

Reddit can go r/suckit


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> We have always known Vince had 3 big fetishes:
> 
> 1.-Big Sweaty Men
> 2.-Cucking (or more correctly being cucked)
> ...




Leaving this here for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 16, 2019)

At least she's keeping it in house.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Leaving this here for tonight.


*exception: Braun Strowman


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


>



I would say that's likely the only ass he's touched.  But he fucking missed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Ricochet slept with Maria.  And this is them ribbing him about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


I feel like hhh is overdue for a cucking tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I would say that's likely the only ass he's touched.  But he fucking missed.


Guys like that give us a bad name.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 16, 2019)

The fiend is the greatest thing to happen to pro wrestling since Punk, if WWE continues letting wyatt run the show they'll steamroll the competition.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I feel like hhh is overdue for a cucking tbh.


HHH has been cucked a lot tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The fiend is the greatest thing to happen to wrestling since Punk, if WWE continues letting wyatt run the show they'll steamroll the competition.


The guys that WWE hired away from Impact are involved in the Firefly Fun House stuff, right?  This feels a lot like Broken Matt Hardy to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I feel like hhh is overdue for a cucking tbh.


Pretty much. This was super close though


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


>


if only her ass were fatter he'd be in jail right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The guys that WWE hired away from Impact are involved in the Firefly Fun House stuff, right?  This feels a lot like Broken Matt Hardy to me.


Bray has 100% CC, there is input from others but he's running the show. This was confirmed by two guys who worked with production.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Guys like that give us a bad name.



No arguing against that.  Honestly he's lucky he didn't touch.  Becky and Sasha might have broke Kafabe over it (as would be their right at that point).


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 16, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> if only her ass were fatter he'd be in jail right now.


She has a nice little bubble to make up for her rat face.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> HHH has been cucked a lot tbh.


Not counting Vince and Steph's redneck-tier relationship or when Cena smacked her ass almost 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

Most of the women all have nice derrières.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2019)

You guys just reminded me of a big positive about wwe right now.  It’s been a long time since we saw Stephanie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2019)

surprised there hasn't been more attempted or actual ass grabs on these women.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She has a nice little bubble to make up for her rat face.


she needs anything she can get to distract from that chihuahua face.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

What’s wrong with her face?  I have seen her in person.  WWE does a great job if there is an ugly woman under there.

Yes. I acknowledge her hairline isn’t great.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys just reminded me of a big positive about wwe right now.  It’s been a long time since we saw Stephanie!



I even bet she's happier too.  Not being on TV and able to focus her time with her charity work and being with her daughters.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I really enjoy the cucking storylines tbh.  They are the most relatable storylines wwe writers come up with!



Have you ever been cucked before?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

No of course not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

This thread got weird. I blame @Nemesis


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> surprised there hasn't been more attempted or actual ass grabs on these women.


Should have seen the one in Triple AAA with Scarlett Beardeux . Dude straight up grabbed her by force.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Should have seen the one in Triple AAA with Scarlett Beardeux . Dude straight up grabbed her by force.



Wasn't there an incident in ROH or one of the smaller promotions that somebody said something derogatory or tried to grab Velvet Sky and ended up being taken to the back for a "talk" with Bully Ray.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

For anyone that missed Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> For anyone that missed Raw.



They resigned for a very considerable amount of money,  WWE making damn well sure they're getting their money's worth.  Remember they chose this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

WWE gave them a pay check when Mike was struggling with alcoholism.  And Mike really isn’t that talented.

So this is a good job.  And the money is good.  Resigning was a no brainer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't there an incident in ROH or one of the smaller promotions that somebody said something derogatory or tried to grab Velvet Sky and ended up being taken to the back for a "talk" with Bully Ray.


Yea they grabbed her boob I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

@SAFFF @PlacidSanity 

This is the type of shit my people did.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Should have seen the one in Triple AAA with Scarlett Beardeux . Dude straight up grabbed her by force.


Rofl so how many years will dude be doing in a mexico prison?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Rofl so how many years will dude be doing in a mexico prison?


None. He got away with it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

WWE has a better clientele than any of the other wrestling promotions I have attended.  ROH for example was filled with low lives.

NXT had a pretty good crowd.  It was on the younger side.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE has a better clientele than any of the other wrestling promotions I have attended.  ROH for example was filled with low lives.
> 
> NXT had a pretty good crowd.  It was on the younger side.


Pretty much.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> None. He got away with it.


well that makes a ton of sense


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> For anyone that missed Raw.


all we're missing is the part where they talk about maria riding poles match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> well that makes a ton of sense


Mexico cops are shit so... It kinda does for them


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Kenny needs to beat Moxley? But for what reason?


Lol no why would he beat him right now?
Actually I think his rise back will happen after he loses against Moxley who asks him to pick the fucking pace because it's notthe omega he remembers seeing in japan. Like a wake up call
 Said it a long time ago
Jericho would win the title then jericho vs cody -> jericho vs Moxley -> and finally Jericho vs Omaha at DON 2 kenny takes the title from y2j has a long dominant reign and Moxley wins it back from him in mox vs omega II or mox vs omega III
 I thought they would go for "Mosley is the one guy omega cant beat" but with the direction they are going , I dont see it anymore:


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah but this makes sense only so that way Taker ends up falling to the Fiend on the match the build to since taker won't and can't be on every show.


 having him attack stone cold and or taker in the Madison Square would be far more iconic...
To be fair kane isnt really a big deal anymore...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

MOX shouldn't become AEW champ, they should use him to establish a midcarder title.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MOX shouldn't become AEW champ, they should use him to establish a midcarder title.


BRO he is already being established as one of their big guns 
 You dont end your first ever ppv with Moxley beating your soon to be top babyface if he is going to be a midcard.
  The moment this happened Moxley and Kenny were doomed to be the two top guys for the following years..
( mjf should be the one to actually handle a midcard title )


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> BRO he is already being established as one of their big guns
> You dont end your first ever ppv with Moxley beating your soon to be top babyface if he is going to be a midcard.
> The moment this happened Moxley and Kenny were doomed to be the two top guys for the following years..
> ( mjf should be the one to actually handle a midcard title )


That wasn't their first PPV, and sure they ended with him because he was the hot acquisition but he's cooled off a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MOX shouldn't become AEW champ, they should use him to establish a midcarder title.


Fuck off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> BRO he is already being established as one of their big guns
> You dont end your first ever ppv with Moxley beating your soon to be top babyface if he is going to be a midcard.
> The moment this happened Moxley and Kenny were doomed to be the two top guys for the following years..
> ( mjf should be the one to actually handle a midcard title )



Braun and Drew did that to Roman and look at where they are now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun and Drew did that to Roman and look at where they are now



Yea and It's dumb . Drew should be a main event player.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

Raw is getting raving reviews again for the 2nd week in a row. I'm on my way to check it out now, can't believe I'm saying this shit in 2019.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raw is getting raving reviews again for the 2nd week in a row. I'm on my way to check it out now, can't believe I'm saying this shit in 2019.


What, really??


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Braun and Drew did that to Roman and look at where they are now


 actually drew should have been a much bigger deal than he ended up being 
He is booked like a geek lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck off.


I tend to agree with Kisame about this.  AEW can’t just make WWE guys their top guys.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I tend to agree with Kisame about this.  AEW can’t just make WWE guys their top guys.


So far how many wwe guy have they put in the main event scene? 3 
Jericho ( who I wouldnt call a wwe guy because he did wcw and new Japan before he even came to the wwe) 
PAC who was built as the threat he is in dragon gate because in wwe well....they did nothing with him) 
And Moxley who is actually the first and only one who just went straight from wwe to aew without any transitional phase and even then he is doing stuffs in new Japan to wash away the "wwe guy" trademark.
   And Moxley is simply a star the guy is a charisma monster you cant miss him


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

Tomorrow night is huge.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What, really??


Yes, i haven't heard anything bad said about it, all I'm seeing is "best episode in years".


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> So far how many wwe guy have they put in the main event scene? 3
> Jericho ( who I wouldnt call a wwe guy because he did wcw and new Japan before he even came to the wwe)
> PAC who was built as the threat he is in dragon gate because in wwe well....they did nothing with him)
> And Moxley who is actually the first and only one who just went straight from wwe to aew without any transitional phase and even then he is doing stuffs in new Japan to wash away the "wwe guy" trademark.
> And Moxley is simply a star the guy is a charisma monster you cant miss him


Jericho is seen by casuals as a WWE guy, he wasn't pushed for shit in WCW. Mox and Cody go without saying. That's half your main event scene bud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I tend to agree with Kisame about this.  AEW can’t just make WWE guys their top guys.


You also have a really young roster that isn't ready fot tv yet.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Well thing is it doesnt matter if cody and mox are wwe guys, they are still in their prime Heck mox decided to leave at the pic of his popularity when wwe offered him a shit lot of money. So it doesnt make aew seems like a retirement home
Cody isn't seen as a wwe guy but as some kind of rebel by everyone including the mainstream press, there is an article on ign that pretty much explains it very well
So I dont see the issue


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> So far how many wwe guy have they put in the main event scene? 3
> Jericho ( who I wouldnt call a wwe guy because he did wcw and new Japan before he even came to the wwe)
> PAC who was built as the threat he is in dragon gate because in wwe well....they did nothing with him)
> And Moxley who is actually the first and only one who just went straight from wwe to aew without any transitional phase and even then he is doing stuffs in new Japan to wash away the "wwe guy" trademark.
> And Moxley is simply a star the guy is a charisma monster you cant miss him



it's AEW's strategy i think. they are just letting these WWE guys take the main event scene for now in order to build up their own stars properly and it's a good plan imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> it's AEW's strategy i think. they are just letting these WWE guys take the main event scene for now in order to build up their own stars properly and it's a good plan imo.


Also I dont think they see them as just "wwe guy" just like they dont see Kenny just as a "njpw guy" 
They are all pretty much devoted to the project and take decisions that makes sense.
For example having Jericho as the first champion and final boss is wonderful for them because when the top babyface beat him he is going to be a star. 
  And a guy like mox is in his prime and has a lot to offer. They dont just bury their own guys, they try to build them up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also I dont think they see them as just "wwe guy" just like they dont see Kenny just as a "njpw guy"
> They are all pretty much devoted to the project and take decisions that makes sense.
> For example having Jericho as the first champion and final boss is wonderful for them because when the top babyface beat him he is going to be a star.
> And a guy like mox is in his prime and has a lot to offer. They dont just bury their own guys, they try to build them up.



unless Fat2J is really a snitch and a double agent for Vince then they are doomed to fail lol


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I tend to agree with Kisame about this.  AEW can’t just make WWE guys their top guys.



Exactly that's what killed TNA for me.  Every time a midcard or below WWE guy was released the meme "And your new TNA world champion." came up for a reason.

Angle was fine imo.  Christain too.  Others?  Hell no.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm absolutely convinced that Fat2J is Vince's snitch

that dude is extremely loyal to Vince


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes, i haven't heard anything bad said about it, all I'm seeing is "best episode in years".



Low bar


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

I heard Owens will be on NXT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Low bar


Well seeing as they have the best gimmick in wrestling since 2011 it's not surprising why everyone enjoyed the episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF @PlacidSanity
> 
> This is the type of shit my people did.



Shameful, I'm amazed Killer Kross didn't come running from the back to kill the poor guy.  But as usual the thirst is strong not to give in temptation.  But still respect the talent especially when they were working for Impact at the time.

Also I'm Hispanic too man.  Thought my choices in sets would have given that away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shameful, I'm amazed Killer Kross didn't come running from the back to kill the poor guy.  But as usual the thirst is strong not to give in temptation.  But still respect the talent especially when they were working for Impact at the time.
> 
> Also I'm Hispanic too man.  Thought my choices in sets would have given that away.


Nani?!!! this is the biggest twist since Vince Mcmahon was the higher power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

It’s time guys.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

New Day has channel changing heat with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

So starting off with a match instead of promos then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Just a reminder that 24 hours ago Strowman made the Revival his bitches.  One guy stomped on both tag team champions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

It’s over Kofi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Croco Lesners here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Going prime time means prime time talent must be shown.  Mandate from FOX.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

This means Smackdown is the A show:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Kofi confirmed...... stupid.  Honestly that a PPV match not a TV match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Fuck sakes this skit.  I've seen Uwe Boll films that have had more emotion than this "interview"


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2019)

You kmeo with Eric Rowan it's good that they are at least trying have him calling himself an intellectual since he is supposed to be a genius after what they said after the first time the family split.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This means Smackdown is the A show:



Brock having a TV match is something he's not done since being a smackdown exclusive during his first run.  So him fighting on first fox smackdown is actually big.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Naka coming down with a cape.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

Sami is a great heel:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow, Ric getting screen time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2019)

So AOP going Mafia style then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2019)

Boring episode.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Damn who's this?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2019)

Kofi vs Brock needs ortonference since the guy needs to show he's still pissed at Brock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi vs Brock needs ortonference since the guy needs to show he's still pissed at Brock.


But He's boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But He's boring


Not according to the viewership he draws.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not according to the viewership he draws.



Well then let me rephrase it.....to me he's boring. Happy?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then let me rephrase it.....to me he's boring. Happy?



For me he's a boring face but as a heel he can go all out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> For me he's a boring face but as a heel he can go all out.


That's kinda what I mean. I know as a heel he's one of the top especially Legend Killer but he's felt so bland for a few years now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank god we about to get the belt off of Kofi.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah, I like Orton a lot but the guy can be a real dishrag unless he's like... SUPER motivated by something


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Inspirational reason to come out and help Charlotte.  Probably agreed to do the save in order to get out of the 7/11 title crap.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

I expect anyone that is serious about wrestling on Wednesday nights to be watching tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I expect anyone that is serious about wrestling on Wednesday nights to be watching tonight.




Eh. NXT will be hurt when Vince decides to move any of those in that brand to Smackdown and Raw since they're now all "brands"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

I will check out the first hour.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh. NXT will be hurt when Vince decides to move any of those in that brand to Smackdown and Raw since they're now all "brands"


You better fucking watch tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You better fucking watch tonight.


No thanks 

Other than Dream I have no interest .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel like you have been one of the most passionate people about Wednesday night wrestling.  And you aren’t even fucking watching?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I feel like you have been one of the most passionate people about Wednesday night wrestling.  And you aren’t even fucking watching?


Well as I said , I'll probably cut out WWE content. Guess I want to support everyone else


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Botch city.  Dana with the missed tap out and Lacey with the Shitshooter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Botch city.  Dana with the missed tap out and Lacey with the Shitshooter.


Dana ...... you need to go to wrestling school. ASAP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Doesn't NXT have a repeat showing on the Network on the next day of it's live showing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doesn't NXT have a repeat showing on the Network on the next day of it's live showing.


Pretty much.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Enjoy the show guys.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

I do like Io Shirai being the first thing to appear on nxt.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

Good start so far. Hot crowd. Uncle Paul introducing everyone.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

These gurls tearin' it up.
Somethin' tah prove.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Great backbreaker by Io.  But she shouldn’t be knocked out after delivering it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m surprised.  But I guess Candice is the one girl Shayna hasn’t beaten.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Heard USA Network let AEW buy tv time


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

Match is lit. Crowd is hanging from the fucking rafters


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

New champ.  Soultaker would be furious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Switch to wwe network.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2019)

Great much, good finish, right person won imo.
If you're gonna usher in this new era, what better way than the initiate the ultimate chase. UE now has all the belts, now the faces need to get 'em back.

Done for the night. Hope the rest of the show is just as good.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2019)

lol in the UK we only get the second hour of NXT since no one shows the first hour here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> New champ.  Soultaker would be furious.


Didn't he hate Adam Cole though?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

What faces?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Didn't he hate Adam Cole though?


He hates Undisputed Era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He hates Undisputed Era.


Really? I remember he only shat on Cole cause he looked to scrawny and his promos were bad and his wrestling wasn't good.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2019)

Imperium thinking they're the shield.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Moxley's gonna be in NJPW and AEW in that week


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Lio Rush is back!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2019)

Rush has confirmed not the be killed by Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2019)

Rush was great with Lashley imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rush was the best thing for Lashley imo.



Just a small alteration.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lio Rush is back!



So I take it fences were mended between Rush and the WWE management.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take it fences were mended between Rush and the WWE management.


Rush realized he doesn't want to wrestle at Bingo Halls


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 18, 2019)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2019)

Ryback the fast food connoisseur. 

He waited in line for that spice chicken sandwoich..... for us.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No thanks
> 
> Other than Dream I have no interest .


Woah there BRO, you're missing out on the hottest prospect in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

NXT has arguably better talent than AEW.  They brought out WALTER, Kushida, Pete Dunne, Io Shirai, Baszler, Dream, Adam Cole, and Matt Riddle tonight.  Really impressive crop of talent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

RIP website manager.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Woah there BRO, you're missing out on the hottest prospect in wrestling.


I like Walter a lot so I share the sentiment but eh. I am a sucker for underdogs plus I don't trust Vince .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ryback the fast food connoisseur.
> 
> He waited in line for that spice chicken sandwoich..... for us.


No wonder he kept getting gassed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I like Walter a lot so I share the sentiment but eh. I am a sucker for underdogs plus I don't trust Vince .


Lol you didn't get the "BRO" part, i wasn't talking about Walter. Despite how good he is right now i think he's almost in his mid 30s, so i don't consider him a prospect.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NXT has arguably better talent than AEW.  They brought out WALTER, Kushida, Pete Dunne, Io Shirai, Baszler, Dream, Adam Cole, and Matt Riddle tonight.  Really impressive crop of talent.


Much more depth for damn sure, AEW is better at the top of the card though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Pretty solid ratings for nxt.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 19, 2019)

1.179 mil viewers is decent for the first show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lol you didn't get the "BRO" part, i wasn't talking about Walter. Despite how good he is right now i think he's almost in his mid 30s, so i don't consider him a prospect.


Oh sorry I don't like Riddle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh sorry I don't like Riddle.


Why not?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why not?


Cause he feels generic. Like just another MMA guy in WWE trying to make easy money.

It's cool if people like him but to me he's....all right


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Riddle shouldn’t be losing to Killian Dayne. That much I can tell you clearly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

I’m ho-hum on him myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2019)

Huh, so they went with "Dynamite".

Also, I didn't see all of NXT, but the first hour I saw was akin to the quality I come to expect from it. There's a small, stupid part of my brain that kinda wants it to edge out AEW, just so Vince won't see the numbers, freak out and make it a worse show in the effort to make it "better". That's short sighted thinking tho, I'll admit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Huh, so they went with "Dynamite".
> 
> Also, I didn't see all of NXT, but the first hour I saw was akin to the quality I come to expect from it. There's a small, stupid part of my brain that kinda wants it to edge out AEW, just so Vince won't see the numbers, freak out and make it a worse show in the effort to make it "better". That's short sighted thinking tho, I'll admit.


It's cool to feel that way. Especially after dumbass Kenny tried to bury the NXT roster.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's cool to feel that way. Especially after dumbass Kenny tried to bury the NXT roster.


it's 2019 and people still get worked by works.
i was as pissed as anybody, then I decided "hey maybe I will watch the whole thing and not just read some parts or 1 minute snippets of the video"
and yes after watching it, he is in fact in character, in fact it even started as a promo on Moxley.
 but I am pretty much sure most won't watch the full interview so it's a lost cause and to be fair he had too expect this.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Lastier said:


> 1.179 mil viewers is decent for the first show.


it's actually very good, good job by them! I marked out lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> it's 2019 and people still get worked by works.
> i was as pissed as anybody, then I decided "hey maybe I will watch the whole thing and not just read some parts or 1 minute snippets of the video"
> and yes after watching it, he is in fact in character, in fact it even started as a promo on Moxley.
> but I am pretty much sure most won't watch the full interview so it's a lost cause and to be fair he had too expect this.


Being real , even if it is a work, why would you say something that will help no one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being real , even if it is a work, why would you say something that will help no one?


I think you should watch the full thing, he starts by saying they are his friends and no way he can go to war with his friends and they are all buddies blablabla and then suddenly throw his comments ( and there is  a long promo on moxley which is the majority of the thing actually). it's a tendency that he started recently after the pac loss where he is doing this kind of bipolar weird character. for example in the last BTE, you can clearly see that where he switches between two totally opposite point of view and feels lie two different persons.
  I just watched the full shit and it's just obvious and seems way less "hot shoot" since you can actually clearly see him shifting and contradicting himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I think you should watch the full thing, he starts by saying they are his friends and no way he can go to war with his friends and they are all buddies blablabla and then suddenly throw his comments ( and there is  a long promo on moxley which is the majority of the thing actually). it's a tendency that he started recently after the pac loss where he is doing this kind of bipolar weird character. for example in the last BTE, you can clearly see that where he switches between two totally opposite point of view and feels lie two different persons.
> I just watched the full shit and it's just obvious and seems way less "hot shoot" since you can actually clearly see him shifting and contradicting himself.


Can you link it?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Omega dismissing NXT is tone deaf on his part.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Can you link it?





There is also a promo where he buries moxley for being a  shitty future dad .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Kenny should apologize.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> There is also a promo where he buries moxley for being a  shitty future dad .


Oof the dad stuff


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oof the dad stuff


Moxley's kids btfo bro
thats their style of promo, to tell you the story the biggest heat he ever got was in his rivalry with Hiroshi tanahashi when his contract was ending. he went on a tirade in an official japanese pro wrestling magazine and an actual sport magazine and fucking buried "puroresu" and buried the japanese style saying thats why he is leaving and bringing how it destroys the life of the wrestlers for a miserable income and he actually buried all the other promotions too. he revealed later that it was just a work. for example here is Tanahashi responding 
*Spoiler*: __ 




.

says “Kenny’s puroresu is like watching a movie with no Kishotenketsu (dramatic arc of traditional Japanese narratives).” He feels that the last 5 minutes of a Kenny match is all that matters, because there’s no story. - Via

local radio.  . don't know man saying that on a radio is pretty ig, and obviously everyone got worked.




( don't know if I can find it but he kinda already admitted in an interview around may that they kinda likes nxt and talked about takeover being must see, so with all the info this stuffs feels flat actually).


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Moxley's kids btfo bro
> thats their style of promo, to tell you the story the biggest heat he ever got was in his rivalry with Hiroshi tanahashi when his contract was ending. he went on a tirade in an official japanese pro wrestling magazine and an actual sport magazine and fucking buried "puroresu" and buried the japanese style saying thats why he is leaving and bringing how it destroys the life of the wrestlers for a miserable income and he actually buried all the other promotions too. he revealed later that it was just a work. for example here is Tanahashi responding
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I know but  still if he had said something about his family even I wouldn't be able to not be worked by it 


also yeah I get it but, burying others for the sake of work still feels like it's pretty far. Won't say that he hasn't gotten over as a heel even though not sure if he is a heel


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know but  still if he had said something about his family even I wouldn't be able to not be worked by it


 oh boy then we should expect a shitstorm each week because the promo are going to cross the very thin lines. I wouldnt even be surprised if renee's commentary skills get buried on twitter when the feud starts on TV, 




> also yeah I get it but, burying others for the sake of work still feels like it's pretty far. Won't say that he hasn't gotten over as a heel even though not sure if he is a heel


 nah he did the same shit as a babyface. It's like heel or face stone cold throw middle fingers, same heel or face Omega is always going to be an arrogant piece of shit. And since they have actually no problem using official media for kayfabe shit...most time it gets heated. 
 It's like even in his first Moxley promo...its easy to get worked because he is actually accusing the guy of things that feel real. 
( he ended up trending on Twitter tho so I guess he got his results).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> oh boy then we should expect a shitstorm each week because the promo are going to cross the very thin lines. I wouldnt even be surprised if renee's commentary skills get buried on twitter when the feud starts on TV,
> 
> 
> nah he did the same shit as a babyface. It's like heel or face stone cold throw middle fingers, same heel or face Omega is always going to be an arrogant piece of shit. And since they have actually no problem using official media for kayfabe shit...most time it gets heated.
> ...


Yeah I guess in this day and age you kinda have to go farther if you want heat.


MJF is also getting heat for shit talking about D and D


----------



## pat pat (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah I guess in this day and age you kinda have to go farther if you want heat.
> 
> 
> MJF is also getting heat for shit talking about D and D


I saw the mjf stuff, he actually turned their whole community against him and it was a pretty big deal on twitter 
It's like I remember also one time where pac stood there and throwing a menacing glare at a kid for minutes with the boy screaming and panicking. The internet uproar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I saw the mjf stuff, he actually turned their whole community against him and it was a pretty big deal on twitter
> It's like I remember also one time where pac stood there and throwing a menacing glare at a kid for minutes with the boy screaming and panicking. The internet uproar


hmm maybe it is for the best that they upset people


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2019)

Dominick is going to beat up Kenny.  And Matt is going to beat up Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dominick is going to beat up Kenny.  And Matt is going to beat up Jericho.


and Rukia's gonna job to the Dark Order.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause he feels generic. Like just another MMA guy in WWE trying to make easy money.
> 
> It's cool if people like him but to me he's....all right


Come on bro, his character is pretty damn solid considering how young he is to wrestling. In the ring his work speaks for itself, he's definitely the best worker in NXT US. His movepool is deep and his presentation is completely unique. There's not a negative thing you can say about him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Come on bro, his character is pretty damn solid considering how young he is to wrestling. In the ring his work speaks for itself, he's definitely the best worker in NXT US. His movepool is deep and his presentation is completely unique. There's not a negative thing you can say about him.



I get all that , that's why I'd be dumb to say he sucks. He just feels like another MMA guy joining wrestling to me , plus..........just like Vince has his sneezing hate, I have my feet hate. I hate looking at his feet 


dumb I know but yeah he doesn't connect with me . Still I get his potential is great since he is well rounded.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not gonna agree or disagree with the genericness of Riddle. All I'll say is that the dude gets brownie points from me on his shitposting game alone. If I didn't know any better I'd swear the niqqa's trying to get fired.



Jon Moxley said:


> It's cool to feel that way. Especially after dumbass Kenny tried to bury the NXT roster.



I mean....



Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah I guess in this day and age you kinda have to go farther if you want heat.
> 
> 
> MJF is also getting heat for shit talking about D and D



Yeah, I saw that. 
A television deal was the best thing to happen to this dude.
Way too early to say, but if this war gets going and we really do have another boom period, MJF needs to be one of the guys boxing at the top.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get all that , that's why I'd be dumb to say he sucks. He just feels like another MMA guy joining wrestling to me , plus..........just like Vince has his sneezing hate, I have my feet hate. I hate looking at his feet
> 
> 
> dumb I know but yeah he doesn't connect with me . Still I get his potential is great since he is well rounded.


 I'll never understand why it bothers so many people that he wrestles barefoot.  

Even more surprising is it's coming from you of all people, your man wrestled in blue jeans and a wife beater for the better part of the past decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'll never understand why it bothers so many people that he wrestles barefoot.
> 
> Even more surprising is it's coming from you of all people, your man wrestled in blue jeans and a wife beater for the better part of the past decade.



I know it's weird 

but yeah dude as I said, he isn't bad by any stretch but I just am meh towards him. Now VALTER I'm with you all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2019)

Mmm, mmm, Ryback at it again.


:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm not gonna agree or disagree with the genericness of Riddle. All I'll say is that the dude gets brownie points from me on his shitposting game alone. If I didn't know any better I'd swear the niqqa's trying to get fired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah never mind on my last post on that, in today's day and age you need to go further to get super heat.


Yeah I can see MJF MAYBE waiting a year for him to go after the gold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2019)

I guess as someone who used the exact same promo methods riddle get it 
But unfortunately in both cases they had to make clear they dont hate the person/its not really serious because of twitter drama...


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah never mind on my last post on that, in today's day and age you need to go further to get super heat.
> 
> 
> *Yeah I can see MJF MAYBE waiting a year for him to go after the gold*.


That's what I dont get with mjf fans or adam page fans. Yes you can say they an interesting future, but dont rush it either and ruin their career. Try to establish then first, guys like Moxley omega needs to be champion first before we even start talking about the mjf and the hangman as champ. Heck hangman was This close to become roman reigns, people were booing him....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> That's what I dont get with mjf fans or adam page fans. Yes you can say they an interesting future, but dont rush it either and ruin their career. Try to establish then first, guys like Moxley omega needs to be champion first before we even start talking about the mjf and the hangman as champ. Heck hangman was This close to become roman reigns, people were booing him....


The thing is he's already so good at being a heel that you also can't wait too long. If you do he might cool off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The thing is he's already so good at being a heel that you also can't wait too long. If you do he might cool off.


Nah I feel like he needs to go over both cody and hangman in marquee rivalries first. That way to me at least when he wins he can actually feels important. ( that's what fucked up hangman in the main event )
They shouldnt rush it, the guy is like 23 years old. He is going to get better and better and with tv and interesting programs like with cody and precisely hangman ( the elite's boy) he can really cement himself like the best and then go on and be champion. For now they have Jericho mox omega that's three solid title reigns.

( I am still fucking happy they didnt put the straps on Adam page. The guy is good but just isnt there yet like at all, giving the title to page when there is y2j omega-mox in your roster is just burying the kid )


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mmm, mmm, Ryback at it again.
> 
> 
> :


Didn't Ryback say he wasn't going to do these fast food videos too often?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)

People still triggered with Kenny


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 20, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah I feel like he needs to go over both cody and hangman in marquee rivalries first. That way to me at least when he wins he can actually feels important. ( that's what fucked up hangman in the main event )
> They shouldnt rush it, the guy is like 23 years old. He is going to get better and better and with tv and interesting programs like with cody and precisely hangman ( the elite's boy) he can really cement himself like the best and then go on and be champion. For now they have Jericho mox omega that's three solid title reigns.
> 
> ( I am still fucking happy they didnt put the straps on Adam page. The guy is good but just isnt there yet like at all, giving the title to page when there is y2j omega-mox in your roster is just burying the kid )


Hard agree with everything you've said here. MJF hasn't had a singles match in AEW yet, and for good reason. He's so far and beyond anything they have to offer on the mic and he's a character that will exceed expectations on TV. You don't want to Randy Orton him by having achieve too much too early, rendering him stale during his prime years.

 I will say this however, the turn on Cody must be executed to perfection. There's nothing wrong with a predictable destination in regards to determining an outcome of telling a story, *but *if there is a predictable outcome the journey must be satisfying. I think we're going to find out how good he is creatively within the next few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hard agree with everything you've said here. MJF hasn't had a singles match in AEW yet, and for good reason. He's so far and beyond anything they have to offer on the mic and he's a character that will exceed expectations on TV. You don't want to Randy Orton him by having achieve too much too early, rendering him stale during his prime years.
> 
> I will say this however, the turn on Cody must be executed to perfection. There's nothing wrong with a predictable destination in regards to determining an outcome of telling a story, *but *if there is a predictable outcome the journey must be satisfying. I think we're going to find out how good he is creatively within the next few months.


I totally agree, that's why I think they should take their time to establish the cody/mjf friendship on tv first before blowing their load. I have said it before aew can survive with their current main event scene for long years, but if they fuck up mjf ( 23 years old ) and hangman page ( 27 years old) it's not good at all. They are non wwe guys and they should be the future of the company long term.
No need to rush, also they should handle jungle boy and luchasaurus to th perfection, they have a great future main eventers. They just need to handle it well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Sep 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


Jesus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2019)

Hangman Page is a midcarder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Didn't Ryback say he wasn't going to do these fast food videos too often?



But he has to feed himself more.     How in the hell is he going to get more people to view his content if he's not pontificating while shoveling fast food in his mouth.   Do more commercials spearing fat women into pools so they come out thin in fraudulently selling weight loss protein shakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

Ready for tomorrow night.  The crap:Lock nightmare is almost over.... for now.  Getting continued in a comic while season two is supposed to be announced soon, despite it's series creator getting canned, it getting blamed for RT financial woes, and RT in reorganization mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Ready for tomorrow night.  The crap:Lock nightmare is almost over.... for now.  Getting continued in a comic while season two is supposed to be announced soon, despite it's series creator getting canned, it getting blamed for RT financial woes, and RT in reorganization mode.



It's like Impact, it should be gone but like a cockroach it still lives on 


Also yeah looking forward to seeing animes that don't make me click the channel off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's like Impact, it should be gone but like a cockroach it still lives on
> 
> 
> Also yeah looking forward to seeing animes that don't make me click the channel off.



Remember that next week is a DB Super marathon with only one new episode of Super to start off the marathon.  Then Super ends the week after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Remember that next week is a DB Super marathon with only one new episode of Super to start off the marathon.  Then Super ends the week after.


 ah shit. well then I guess I'll just watch Women of Wrestling and then Impact x Triple A's PPV.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2019)

Dragon Ball Super


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2019)

Here's something more entertaining than DBS.


Asuka's youtube channel.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


Goldberg and Dolph was a squash done right.  That match was highly entertaining.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he has to feed himself more.     How in the hell is he going to get more people to view his content if he's not pontificating while shoveling fast food in his mouth.   Do more commercials spearing fat women into pools so they come out thin in fraudulently selling weight loss protein shakes.


ryback spearing that fat chick into the pool was some of his best material. now he's yelling at people in parking lots who stare at him while he eats.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

I’m happy for EC3.  He actually got used st a house show this weekend!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Dragon Ball Super


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Need her to do a nude spread now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Titus getting interviewed during the Michigan/Wisconsin game!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Need her to do a nude spread now.



Playboy still relevant to today's culture.  I thought they were trying to get away from the nude spreads.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

If only Mandy could cut a decent promo.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Playboy still relevant to today's culture.  I thought they were trying to get away from the nude spreads.


Not sure. I heard a rumor they were trying to bring them back.
Best way to usher in the return is by having Mandy spread eagle in the first issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

A large portion of wrestling fans don’t care how good the female wrestlers are in the ring.  They want to see hot wrestlers like Kelly Kelly, Sable, and Torrie Wilson.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If only Mandy could cut a decent promo.



Might be an unpopular opinion, but Mandy and Sonya are the least over act in WWE that consistently gets match and promo time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


>


glad it isn't the one where he's being a little bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

#wamen'srevolution 


nah but yeah she's hot as hell. Too bad she sucks when it comes to being a wrestler.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Might be an unpopular opinion, but Mandy and Sonya are the least over act in WWE that consistently gets match and promo time.


need to have them making out and spooning.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

They should go with that lesbian storyline.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> glad it isn't the one where he's being a little bitch


All those old DBZ movies did Vegeta way worse than the recent ones and DB Super. Ironically its the opposite for Gohan and the other characters save for Roshi who surprisingly is the best portrayed character not named Goku or Vegeta in DB Super. lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

I don’t know why Super ended.  It was clearly a popular show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> need to have them making out and spooning.



but isn't most of the crowd kids? What do they care about hot lesbian action?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

What are you talking about?  Most of the crowd is not kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They should go with that lesbian storyline.



That's being saved for Sasha and Bayley.  Fire and Desire probably getting pushed back for the sake of allowing Banks and Bayley to get themselves overs as the top heels of the women's divison.  Though I wonder what's going to happen when the exclusivity crap kicks in October.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2019)

After tonight Super will only have two more episodes to go before getting replaced by either Demon Slayer or One Punch Man season two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Will they get rid of the women’s tag belts?  Or will women be exclusive to one brand?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> A large portion of wrestling fans don’t care how good the female wrestlers are in the ring.  They want to see hot wrestlers like Kelly Kelly, Sable, and Torrie Wilson.


Playboy was BEGGING for Trish and Lita to pose during Nose's Reign of Terror.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why Super ended.  It was clearly a popular show.


Toriyama ran out of ideas again. He needs a break to think up new super saiyan recolor transformations before he can continue the series.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but isn't most of the crowd kids? What do they care about hot lesbian action?


Kids don't watch wwe anymore. its way too lame to them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Kids don't watch wwe anymore. its way too lame to them.



funny enough I heard my cousins go, wwe's boring but AEW looks cool and they used to be such marks for WWE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What are you talking about?  Most of the crowd is not kids.


Then why are they still aiming for kids?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then why are they still aiming for kids?


Because they know the older fans are going to die some day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Because they know the older fans are going to die some day.


That's true and grim.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

When everyone that watched the attitude era is dead, there will no longer be professional wrestling.  Not unless they adapt and create new fans.  Not unless there is another golden age.  Wrestling needs to be cool again to attract young fans.

Stupid babyfaces don’t work.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> funny enough I heard my cousins go, wwe's boring but AEW looks cool and they used to be such marks for WWE


There you go. if wwe didn't do so much kiddy shit and have all these degrassi-tier promos they'd have more kids interested. Kids don't wanna watch wrestling pandered to them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> There you go. if wwe didn't do so much kiddy shit and have all these degrassi-tier promos they'd have more kids interested. Kids don't wanna watch wrestling pandered to them.



Well they kinda do and they don't. They want all the super  cenas and roman reigns, yet also want something new as well. It's odd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2019)

Ember Moon can wrestle circles around her.  But guess what?  Torrie Wilson is a hall of famer.  And Ember never will be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ember Moon can wrestle circles around her.  But guess what?  Torrie Wilson is a hall of famer.  And Ember never will be.


Hall of fame doesn't mean jack shit in WWE. Everyone's a hall of famer. 

If the Brooklyn Brawler and Thottie Wilson can make it, Ember can too


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hall of fame doesn't mean jack shit in WWE. Everyone's a hall of famer.
> 
> If the Brooklyn Brawler and Thottie Wilson can make it, Ember can too



Brawler imo deserved his place for all the backstage stuff he did as well as basically being a certified Jobber that could make others look good.  Plus he was there for over 20 years.

I mean yes others deserved it before him but still a lower down the card entry was a good reward for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Brawler imo deserved his place for all the backstage stuff he did as well as basically being a certified Jobber that could make others look good.  Plus he was there for over 20 years.
> 
> I mean yes others deserved it before him but still a lower down the card entry was a good reward for him.


I mean........I don't know . Personally I don't think he did but hey he's in it .


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean........I don't know . Personally I don't think he did but hey he's in it .



I mean I get where you're coming from.  There are many others that were either only in WWF/E for a few moments (or not at all) and got in cause who knows why that should never be in a HoF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean I get where you're coming from.  There are many others that were either only in WWF/E for a few moments (or not at all) and got in cause who knows why that should never be in a HoF.


Chyna definitely did by herself.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean........I don't know . Personally I don't think he did but hey he's in it .


Dude took Patterson's dick for decades. That ought to be worth something for the HOF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Dude took Patterson's dick for decades. That ought to be worth something for the HOF.


Oh god I forgot about that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2019)

I like Hana.  A lot.  But this was a stubborn decision by Stardom.  They got this one wrong.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2019)

So was reading earlier today that the son of he who must not be named David Benoit wants to join AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2019)

I legit didn't know he had another kid....
Also didn't know he was a wrestler.

Lots to unpack with that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So was reading earlier today that the son of he who must not be named David Benoit wants to join AEW.


............uh wait, but didn't Benoit kill his son?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ............uh wait, but didn't Benoit kill his son?



He had a son and daughter from an earlier marriage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He had a son and daughter from an earlier marriage.


Oh shit. Didn't know this.......oh.. 

Jesus man, I don't know how to react to this


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit. Didn't know this.......oh..
> 
> Jesus man, I don't know how to react to this



I mean if he loves the thing I say go for it.  He's not responsible for anything his dad did.  I can understand Vince looking at him and going "Sorry pal, I really can't have you around." I mean he's basically got banned from being backstage at WWE events recently even though he's close to the Harts (Although that might be more because he's doing some backstage work with AEW).  If he can stay away from Drugs and have a no head shot rule with chairs or diving head butts I say go for it. Plus if he's only 10% as good as he who shall not be named, he'd still be better in the ring technically than half the roster.

For reference this is David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean if he loves the thing I say go for it.  He's not responsible for anything his dad did.  I can understand Vince looking at him and going "Sorry pal, I really can't have you around." I mean he's basically got banned from being backstage at WWE events recently even though he's close to the Harts (Although that might be more because he's doing some backstage work with AEW).  If he can stay away from Drugs and have a no head shot rule with chairs or diving head butts I say go for it. Plus if he's only 10% as good as he who shall not be named, he'd still be better in the ring technically than half the roster.
> 
> For reference this is David



The thing is why does he specifically want to go to AEW? Also has he been in some other promotions?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The thing is why does he specifically want to go to AEW? Also has he been in some other promotions?



Well he's close to their wrestlers (especially Jericho).  He likes what they are doing. It's a "Get there one day."  rather being there now.  Also likely Vince having to be ultra careful with the Benoit name wouldn't risk letting him near the promotion.  Meaning he knows where not to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well he's close to their wrestlers (especially Jericho).  He likes what they are doing. It's a "Get there one day."  rather being there now.  Also likely Vince having to be ultra careful with the Benoit name wouldn't risk letting him near the promotion.  Meaning he knows where not to go.


Ok makes sense.  Still the questions it raises . 

I'll just try to not think about them


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean if he loves the thing I say go for it.  He's not responsible for anything his dad did.  I can understand Vince looking at him and going "Sorry pal, I really can't have you around." I mean he's basically got banned from being backstage at WWE events recently even though he's close to the Harts (Although that might be more because he's doing some backstage work with AEW).  If he can stay away from Drugs and have a no head shot rule with chairs or diving head butts I say go for it. Plus if he's only 10% as good as he who shall not be named, he'd still be better in the ring technically than half the roster.
> 
> For reference this is David


Kid's gotta hit the gym first. Has he been training?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also likely Vince having to be ultra careful with the Benoit name wouldn't risk letting him near the promotion.  Meaning he knows where not to go.



This is the first thing that came to mind. Which is funny given how they have and continue to change names and ignore family ties all the time over there. But there's also something that tells me that Vince would conveniently forget like he tends to with certain things and just not go near him at all.

Anyway, I hope things work out for him. I also hope he ends up being pretty good. High paying wrestling looks like it's gonna have a _abysmally_ high barrier of entry in the future, considering how things are looking today.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

EC3 is a four time 24/7 champion!


----------



## pat pat (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ............uh wait, but didn't Benoit kill his son?


 lol you killed me  
Also go to watch the last BTE, omega's character is back, some say it's the cleaner but it's like the cleaner on cocaine  
Donavan dickhead!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So was reading earlier today that the son of he who must not be named David Benoit wants to join AEW.


He hasn't even trained yet. He's been offered free training from Lance Storm but he just didn't feel like it and now he's just talking shit to keep his name relevant, you'll see he does this every few years or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Kylie Rae wrestled a one off in some high school gym/barn, It was her first time back in the ring in about 4 months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> lol you killed me
> Also go to watch the last BTE, omega's character is back, some say it's the cleaner but it's like the cleaner on cocaine
> Donavan dickhead!


Kenny and MJF fighting for best heels of 2019


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Kylie Rae must have been sexually harassed by one of the Young Bucks.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny and MJF fighting for best heels of 2019


 I didnt want him to be heel, but at this point screw it. He also brought back the cleaner haircut and the cleaner's sunglasses , I dont think he is bringing back the cleaner. I am think he is bringing back the cleaner on cocaine who is also schizophrenic 
Gonna be gold who is even mentally sane in aew's roster ? Lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny and MJF fighting for best heels of 2019


Jay White takes it easily.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kylie Rae must have been sexually harassed by one of the Young Bucks.


Word is she was battling depression and when it leaked to the Observer she took issue with AEW's FO.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jay White takes it easily.


Nah hes boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I didnt want him to be heel, but at this point screw it. He also brought back the cleaner haircut and the cleaner's sunglasses , I dont think he is bringing back the cleaner. I am think he is bringing back the cleaner on cocaine who is also schizophrenic
> Gonna be gold who is even mentally sane in aew's roster ? Lmao


Probably Cody and the Young Bucks (barely)


----------



## pat pat (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably Cody and the Young Bucks (barely)


Young bucks/mentally healthy characters 
You must not have seen their heel characters  
As for cody remember in his promo against dustin, the way he would go from a normal face to "ahahaha joker crazy face"  
 Moxley is a sadistic,  jericho is an old fat boomer 
What a fucking mess


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Young bucks/mentally healthy characters
> You must not have seen their heel characters
> As for cody remember in his promo against dustin, the way he would go from a normal face to "ahahaha joker crazy face"
> Moxley is a sadistic,  jericho is an old fat boomer
> What a fucking mess


Uh I guess Britt Baker and Riho?


----------



## pat pat (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Uh I guess Britt Baker and Riho?


Britt is a dentist I wouldnt talk too fast inb4 she starts trying to open people's head with her dentist equipment 
 Riho seems normal  that's like 2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Britt is a dentist I wouldnt talk too fast inb4 she starts trying to open people's head with her dentist equipment
> Riho seems normal  that's like 2.


well you have to be insane to piss off old man Vince and the monster known as WWE so I guess it helps to be crazy


----------



## pat pat (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> well you have to be insane to piss off old man Vince and the monster known as WWE so I guess it helps to be crazy


I still cant believe fucking Moxley pulled a "I am just taking a year off and I will do a movie , I will be back  " before releasing a hype video and showing in the main event of DON.  like it already happened but in my head it's still like "WTF" 
Apparently they were even making plans for a royal rumble return for him 
Meanwhile mox 
Cody 
Jericho 
Omega


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I still cant believe fucking Moxley pulled a "I am just taking a year off and I will do a movie , I will be back  " before releasing a hype video and showing in the main event of DON.  like it already happened but in my head it's still like "WTF"
> Apparently they were even making plans for a royal rumble return for him
> Meanwhile mox
> Cody
> ...




As I said before, he learned how to play the game better than anyone thought he could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias why haven't you been marking for Bray? He's on a roll


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Bray messing with the intro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Welp the Fiend messing with the opening.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias why haven't you been marking for Bray? He's on a roll


LT saw what happened last time Bray was world champion.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Seth shouldn’t be coming out first every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Rollins does what he does best, snake on best friends.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Why is Braun out here?  He’s a loser.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Some botches by Seth on the promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Seems like more trouble than it is worth to get the Viking Raiders over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seems like more trouble than it is worth to get the Viking Raiders over.



Blame Vince, the name change and then placing them in so many squash  matches against nobodies made the crowd not give a damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias why haven't you been marking for Bray? He's on a roll


School's been on my ass so I haven't had the time to dedicate to the E. Happy for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Well Viking Raiders win and with more positive responses from the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

That's right, Ronda is joining in the degradation on Total Channel Changers......Divas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

The NTR king out.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Oh no.  EC3 is in trouble.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice to see EC3 still exist.  So just collected a paycheck now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Happy for EC3.  He is clearly being given another chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Happy for EC3.  He is clearly being given another chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Fuck sakes commentary, your enthusiasm....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

I can’t wait until we get those new commentary teams.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Well.... how in the hell did they must make Bayley look weak and she wasn't in the match.  Plus Cross getting her finisher on Banks when Sasha is suppose to be on fire.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

ALexa beat the shit out of Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> School's been on my ass so I haven't had the time to dedicate to the E. Happy for him.


Ah ok. Good luck man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

"Season premier" ...... yeah right.   Unless they are going to retcon ala Disney their story lines.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Wash, rinse, repeat come their match on SD.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Very few women in wwe are actually over with the audience.  You can’t have a women’s match after a women’s match.  That is a sure fire way to kill the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Moon loses to Evans, incoming mini rant from JD from NY soon. 

"Everybody wants to make a name off of Nattie"  Has standards drop.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Ember tapped after being embarrased of having to be in a shitty sharpshooter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

And the Shitshooter makes an appearance.   Also interesting to see commentary bring up Moon is on a losing streak..


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ember tapped after being embarrased of having to be in a shitty sharpshooter.


Lacey tripped.  It was a horrible sharpshooter.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Ember Moon had a problem in NXT.  It was her lack of character.  That’s the wrong weakness to bring to the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

The Seth action figure was destroyed!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Glad they mentioned that Io Shirai stole the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Fuck that title, and fuck the executive that came up with it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Sasha and Bayley still can’t talk even as heels.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

King Corbin!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Is Corbin wearing hand me downs from either Shemus or HHH.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

King Corbin theme is great.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Corey needs to quit it with the got analogies.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah hes boring.


Clearly you haven't watched his latest work. His match from yesterday is a MOTY candidate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Clearly you haven't watched his latest work. His match from yesterday is a MOTY candidate.


I watched him in the G1 and have vs Naito for the IWGP intercontinental and although he's a hell of a wrestler he's the weakest heel and BC member.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Let me say this, Nurse Witch Komugi episode 2 is hell of funny.   So match still going on.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Gable is really good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

The fuck is commentary talking about.  From what I just saw, guy was legit inches away from the ropes but grabs scepter instead.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

You could clearly see someone toss the scepter to Corbin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Those guys do know the just committed assault and that's punishable by a year in prison if convicted. right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Fuck sakes, that promo had to be written by Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

This Sami Zayn gimmick is fucking great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

"Laborious, I will sleep in, I will sleep in."


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Got a couple of the original Fortune group in the match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

So Rollins will beat one of these guys in the season premiere, eh?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

TNA chant going.  Half hearted but still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Roode has no chance at winning.  He just wrestled Seth last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Got a couple of the original Fortune group in the match.



True, interesting enough WWE didn't want to buy TNA at the time, lost out on the video library, and now for some reason that company will not die but manage to be a majority holder for a cable channel.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Roode has no chance at winning.  He just wrestled Seth last week.



Rey will win, beat seth then suddenly will have to fight Cena for no reason.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Rey, Orton, and Cena vs Murphy, Cedric Alexander, and Ali to end Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

I don’t like tower of doom spots.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Mistake to put Roode in the final two.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Damn Roode is promoted over AJ now.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

You know it's really good to see these up and comers being put over by that old verteran Rocochet.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rey will win, beat seth then suddenly will have to fight Cena for no reason.



Vince.... Vince... I was joking. STOP!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Mysterio shouldn’t be winning.  But at least he can get a pop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Hmm, so Rey wins.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Why is Seth crying?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know it's really good to see these up and comers being put over by that old verteran Rocochet.



Writing was on the wall when he was part of the jobber party for Marias baby gender reveal.  Then came the accusation of being the father.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is Seth crying?



He saw Roman kissing Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Wah!  I don’t want to fight Bray.  I don’t want to fight Braun.

 I don’t even want to fight Seth!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Where is Raw next week?  I always try to watch Sasha vs Alexa matches live.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Writing was on the wall when he was part of the jobber party for Marias baby gender reveal.  Then came the accusation of being the father.



Honestly I joke about them being up and comers basically because of a survivor series match a couple years ago where Smackdown team was Shane, AJ, Roode, Naka and Orton and Orton's Mrs pointed out that Orton was the youngest of the team with a joke about how the verteran was younger than the up and comers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2019)

Uh, didn't we already go to commercial just a few minutes before.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince.... Vince... I was joking. STOP!



"IT'S A CALLBACK, PAL"


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2019)

Bray now attacking his own family.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Strowman was paralyzed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Seth is a bitch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I watched him in the G1 and have vs Naito for the IWGP intercontinental and although he's a hell of a wrestler he's the weakest heel and BC member.


He's overwhelmingly considered the heel of the year by the IWC, idk what you're on about.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's overwhelmingly considered the heel of the year by the IWC, idk what you're on about.



Eh I don't care about IWC. To me he's boring. Now as I said he is a good wrestler so it's not like I'm shittying on him . That's just my own thoughts


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why is Seth crying?


because becky popped his G spot a bit too hard today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> because becky popped his G spot a bit too hard today.



Damn this was cold blooded


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2019)

Your WWE Universal champion, cowering in a corner, screaming like a bitch out of an 80's horror flick. 

At least the Mandible Claw has been kept strong by the Fiend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

That makes Seth look really bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your WWE Universal champion, cowering in a corner, screaming like a bitch out of an 80's horror flick.
> 
> At least the Mandible Claw has been kept strong by the Fiend.



but isn't that the point? To make Bray be scary as fuck till someone  steps up and challenges and beats him? 


Also Impact just lost several  production guys backstage including Kevin Sullivan to AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2019)

The fuck was this.  Four seconds pass with Bayley in thought before she show's any enthusiasm towards her promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Impact just lost several  production guys backstage including Kevin Sullivan to AEW



And yet for some reason the company is still around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And yet for some reason the company is still around.


True. 

Although it seems they also might lose Kross and Blanchard to AEW . 

If sami callahan also leaves, I demand he join up with Moxley


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2019)

This fake tension build up from Fat Wyatt is hilarious af

As if anyone can take him seriously 

He won’t win shit. Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

I like that they are actually using Bobby Roode lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I watched him in the G1 and have vs Naito for the IWGP intercontinental and although he's a hell of a wrestler he's the weakest heel and BC member.



Switchblade is one of those dudes that come along every now and then who I just gotta submit to the fact that I just have to take other peoples' word for it when I hear about how good he is.

Yeah, there are a lot of people that are in love with the guy and Alvarez constantly praises him for being probably the best heel in wrestling today, and meanwhile it's just... a _struggle_ to watch a lot of matches he's in. I try (and sometimes fail) to fight the urge to tab out to another website when he's on. Maybe my attention span is just too short for his style of match? I dunno. I'll keep chipping away at it.



Jon Moxley said:


> but isn't that the point? To make Bray be scary as fuck till someone  steps up and challenges and beats him?
> 
> 
> Also Impact just lost several  production guys backstage including Kevin Sullivan to AEW



Yeah, people are clowning how they're booking Seth with this Fiend stuff, but it strikes me as a good thing. I'm not all that in love with Funhouse Bray, but pretty much every other fan is, and his fear gimmick just doesn't work if people aren't afraid of him. It's the exact problem the hillbilly gimmick had: he was suppose to be a creepy dude that confused and scared everyone around him, but his booking was so shite that it completely neutered his character.

Sucks that your main event Guy is the one that has to do this, but shit, since when have they ever treated anyone with that title who isn't Lesnar with any kind of respect? Even Roman during that forced meme period lost half his matches like a chump. At least this time the chumpitude is being used as a means to get this new toy seller over for Halloween.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Switchblade is one of those dudes that come along every now and then who I just gotta submit to the fact that I just have to take other peoples' word for it when I hear about how good he is.
> 
> Yeah, there are a lot of people that are in love with the guy and Alvarez constantly praises him for being probably the best heel in wrestling today, and meanwhile it's just... a _struggle_ to watch a lot of matches he's in. I try (and sometimes fail) to fight the urge to tab out to another website when he's on. Maybe my attention span is just too short for his style of match? I dunno. I'll keep chipping away at it.
> 
> ...


His matches with naito and Goto were fine and obviously I liked his dynamic with Moxley but I still didn't find myself caring for him as a heel. Plus his damn beard looks like a pirate 


That's why it's ok this time to see Seth act like a coward. Cause the Fiend is legit scary as shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> This fake tension build up from Fat Wyatt is hilarious af
> 
> As if anyone can take him seriously
> 
> He won’t win shit. Lmao


Come on bro, he's the best thing in wrestling by a longshot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Come on bro, he's the best thing in wrestling by a *longshot*.



LMAO


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2019)

the only reason why Fat Wyatt is getting pushed is because of Halloween


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Sep 24, 2019)

Is NXT still good? last I watched was Gargano v Cole at Takeover where Gargano won the title. Been thinking of getting back into it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2019)

Konami Yatsa said:


> Is NXT still good? last I watched was Gargano v Cole at Takeover where Gargano won the title. Been thinking of getting back into it.



yes, its the only WWE product that is worth the while


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

So Impact will be on Tuesdays and now the whole week will have wrestling.

Monday: NWA , RAW

Tuesday: Impact ,(possibly 205 live)

Wednesday : NXT , AEW

Thursday : Beyond wrestling ,(possible ROH)
Friday: Smackdown

Saturday : WOW , NJPW


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2019)

NXT should just absorb 205 to be honest.

That way we can see something like Gallagher vs. Cole.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2019)

Kuya said:


> NXT should just absorb 205 to be honest.
> 
> That way we can see something like Gallagher vs. Cole.



I thought 205 live is now part of nxt.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought 205 live is now part of nxt.



should be, 205 Live roster will get a huge pop from Full Sail


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2019)

i'm surprised at the lack of excitement/intrigue with the Fiend here. he's the best thing on WWE main roster right now imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Impact will be on Tuesdays and now the whole week will have wrestling.
> 
> Monday: NWA , RAW
> 
> ...



That's quite a bit of wrestling there though isn't the future of WOW and NJPW up in the air at the moment since Impact's parent company now owns the majority share of AXS TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's quite a bit of wrestling there though isn't the future of WOW and NJPW up in the air at the moment since Impact's parent company now owns the majority share of AXS TV.



NJPW definitely but I'm pretty sure they're keeping WOW especially since their top champ in WOW is also the top star in Impact being Tessa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought 205 live is now part of nxt.


They're thinking about keeping it separate just to try and make sure competition doesn't get any viewers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Impact will be on Tuesdays and now the whole week will have wrestling.
> 
> Monday: NWA , RAW
> 
> ...


Way too much.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Why does Rowan have a microphone?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Way too much.


Kinda agree. I'm gonna try to support most of these but yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Boring Smackdown so far.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Gable shouldn’t be talking.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Mike Kannelis tapped out in about ten seconds.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2019)

So with Carmella as 24/7 champion does that mean in bed she has to be on top when she's with Corey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So with Carmella as 24/7 champion does that mean in bed she has to be on top when she's with Corey.


Ugh for some reason I get the feeling the 24/7 title will meet the same fate as the old NXT belt did with Paige and Maddox


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

No reaction for the Kabuki Warriors.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

Really uncomfortable watching Kairi and Asuka try really hard in front of a dead crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Really uncomfortable watching Kairi and Asuka try really hard in front of a dead crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2019)

for next week's Smackdown for you gents


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

We saw this two weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2019)

I watched the pilot for Treadstone after Smackdown.  I was entertained.  And more importantly, I am curious now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck



Fuck sakes!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Anyway just watched the highlights.  How in the hell did they make Sasha and  Bayley that weak. I mean they won their match but to have Flair pretty much two on one then have Becky taking them on again two on one and stand tall at the end of the segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes!!!


Not sure why that dude did it but it won


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyway just watched the highlights.  How in the hell did they make Sasha and  Bayley that weak. I mean they won their match but to have Flair pretty much two on one then have Becky taking them on again two on one and stand tall at the end of the segment.


People thought Sasha and Bayley weren't gonna pay for talking about Double or Nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

RVD the true titty master


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Well this Saturday will be being doing a watch marathon on NJPW shows since Toonami is doing a Super marathon with just the first show being new.  As much as I want to see Jiren Lesners take on Goku Reigns and co, thirty minutes is entertaining enough for me.  I don't want a WM hour showing or I'd lose my mind before Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well this Saturday will be being doing a watch marathon on NJPW shows since Toonami is doing a Super marathon with just the first show being new.  As much as I want to see Jiren Lesners take on Goku Reigns and co, thirty minutes is entertaining enough for me.  I don't want a WM hour showing or I'd lose my mind before Monday.


Don't blame you. I'll check out WoW and then tune into other shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Lol, looking at some of JD's current content.   Was wondering why he went with a basic layout for his podcast and found out he got an email from WWE legal with a cease and desist letter on him using images of the talent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> RVD the true titty master



Based RVD


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ugh for some reason I get the feeling the 24/7 title will meet the same fate as the old NXT belt did with Paige and Maddox



NOOOOOOO



Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO--*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> NOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO--*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2019)

Fox is asking for Bray Wyatt to be moved to SD, funny how that "sports oriented" bullshit goes right out the window when it comes to the biggest draw in the company .​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fox is asking for Bray Wyatt to be moved to SD, funny how that "sports oriented" bullshit goes right out the window when it comes to the biggest draw in the company .​



Didn't some of their NFL commentators made some remarks of Mysteria being like Nacho Libre.  Thinking FOX is a bit sour of the NXT thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't some of their NFL commentators made some remarks of Mysteria being like Nacho Libre.  Thinking FOX is a bit sour of the NXT thing.



It's an odd thing cause NFL is also promoting Cody and Brandi and AEW


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

I hear people are starting to get legitimately assblasted over Kenny Omega in the latest BtE. I'm gonna have to find time to check it out to see if this is some real drama or if it's just Twitter doin' the Twitter again.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck



Top comment on Vince's tweet though.  Macho Man snapping into a slim jim going "OOH YEAH!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I hear people are starting to get legitimately assblasted over Kenny Omega in the latest BtE. I'm gonna have to find time to check it out to see if this is some real drama or if it's just Twitter doin' the Twitter again.


He's transcending heeldom.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I hear people are starting to get legitimately assblasted over Kenny Omega in the latest BtE. I'm gonna have to find time to check it out to see if this is some real drama or if it's just Twitter doin' the Twitter again.


What's the issue? He didn't say anything controversial.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Isn't BtE just some comedy show that walks the line of Kafabe anyway?  Why get so worked up over it?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Either people aren't aware of that fact (I imagine all this advertising is probably already attracting some new eyeballs), or it's WWE/NJPW loyalists with a grudge against Kenny taking his words at face value. It could also just be people that plain don't like him, since he's apparently divisive?

Either way, I just heard about it offhand. Probably not even a huge deal, but it is amusing that kayfabe's making kind of a comeback.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 25, 2019)

It's crazy to think that the wrestling landscape will totally change starting next week.

2 weeks ago it felt like we were still months away from all those changes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't BtE just some comedy show that walks the line of Kafabe anyway?  Why get so worked up over it?


It's also a platform they've been using to get gimmicks, fueds, and new talent over before TNT.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

AEW/ITV have fucked up in the UK at least short term



Main show will be on Sundays at 8:20 in the morning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> AEW/ITV have fucked up in the UK at least short term
> 
> 
> 
> Main show will be on Sundays at 8:20 in the morning.


Yea Brit fans are pissed.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea Brit fans are pissed.



Honestly when it comes to things in wrestling to be legit pissed about this is one of them.

I mean I can understand if AEW/ITV said "Live really isn't feasable right now, so Thurs 9pm." but 8:20 in the morning is insane.  Sure US TV-14 usually is high end PG here (Deadpool while R in the US is rated 15 here for reference) I for one will not be getting up that early to watch it.  Neither will most people.

It seems to get live outside of North America right now is $4.99 per month for Fite AEW package.

Honestly in a vacuum that's not bad, but with the ITV thing it's going to have sour taste.  Like if AEW came out first with "Guys we can't get a live TV deal right now in your country so we'll link up with fite for half the price of WWE Network." a few months ago and today stated "UK Fans ITV 4 has agree to put in their free timeslot temporarily AEW until they can fit it in a more prime slot." people would have been ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly when it comes to things in wrestling to be legit pissed about this is one of them.
> 
> I mean I can understand if AEW/ITV said "Live really isn't feasable right now, so Thurs 9pm." but 8:20 in the morning is insane.  Sure US TV-14 usually is high end PG here (Deadpool while R in the US is rated 15 here for reference) I for one will not be getting up that early to watch it.  Neither will most people.


Apparently Tony said that the reason why they couldnt do it on ITV eas because of the commercials.

Plus you can stream it on Fite tv apparently.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently Tony said that the reason why they couldnt do it on ITV eas because of the commercials.
> 
> Plus you can stream it on Fite tv apparently.



Yeah I saw, check the edit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah I saw, check the edit


I just will say this. I saw some Brits think us Americans get TNT for free. Trust me man , we'd kill to have this price. $80 bucks for one or two channels you want and 50 you dont


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just will say this. I saw some Brits think us Americans get TNT for free. Trust me man , we'd kill to have this price. $80 bucks for one or two channels you want and 50 you dont


Doesn't TNT have it's own channel app you can just buy a sub to for like $10/month?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just will say this. I saw some Brits think us Americans get TNT for free. Trust me man , we'd kill to have this price. $80 bucks for one or two channels you want and 50 you dont



Sounds like Sky TV here (Formerly owned by Murdoch now owned by Universal). 100s of channels but most people only watch 4-5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn't TNT have it's own channel app you can just buy a sub to for like $10/month?


It does?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn't TNT have it's own channel app you can just buy a sub to for like $10/month?


Found it. They give other channels and TNT for 40 bucks


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2019)

Yeesh no wonder you guys hunt for streams online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeesh no wonder you guys hunt for streams online.


I got the 110 dollar package that allows me to at least get Impact , NJPW , and AEW and WWE but its monthly


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Found it. They give other channels and TNT for 40 bucks


Fuck that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Taynara Conti isn’t good enough to be in a tv nxt match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just will say this. I saw some Brits think us Americans get TNT for free. Trust me man , we'd kill to have this price. $80 bucks for one or two channels you want and 50 you dont



>No Sling/Vue/YT-TV in the year 2019
Cable nibbas deserve this fate.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Of course, I'm talkin' ish, but Sling has been on the downturn quantity wise for the past couple years and prices went up 5 bucks across the board. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it's just as bad as cable in 2025, if not worse, since all these dumbfucks are trying to buy into the streaming thing lately as they can't STAND the thought of other people making money.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

I buy $40 a month for sling.  But both of my parents and sisters use my subscription.  And they pay me $30 a month.  So I think it is a good deal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

That’s the thing about these subscriptions. They usually authorize a certain number of devices.

That’s a big difference from cable imo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Matt Riddle vs Adam Cole for the NXT Title next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >No Sling/Vue/YT-TV in the year 2019
> Cable nibbas deserve this fate.


What the hell is sling?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What the hell is sling?


It’s an app with about 30 channels.  I downloaded the app on my Apple TV and it allows me to watch live television.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

NXT is also promising limited commercial interruptions next week.

This has been an almost flawless rollout by wwe tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s an app with about 30 channels.  I downloaded the app on my Apple TV and it allows me to watch live television.


Oh which channels does it have?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh which channels does it have?



They have two basic plans with different exclusive channels on them, as TV execs don't like to let their stuff touch cuz it's gay.

If you want your wrestling fix, get the 'Blue' plan, which houses USA, TNT and AXS (Also stuff like Cartoon Network, Comedy Central and TBS if you're into that). $25 bucks monthly. If you want local channels like FOX and ABC, you'll have to jump through a small hoop, but nothing too major.

They also have customizable add-ons for nice taste, but those don't really matter all that much. I'd suggest checking 'em out tho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Fandango and Tyler Breeze!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> They have two basic plans with different exclusive channels on them, as TV execs don't like to let their stuff touch cuz it's gay.
> 
> If you want your wrestling fix, get the 'Blue' plan, which houses USA, TNT and AXS. $25 bucks monthly. If you want local channels like FOX and ABC, you'll have to jump through a small hoop, but nothing too major.


What if I want wrestling and Comedy central and Syfy ?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh which channels does it have?


Pretty much all the channels I need.

ESPN, Fox channels, NBC sports, TNT, USA.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if I want wrestling and Comedy central and Syfy ?


I’m pretty Sling has all of that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m pretty Sling has all of that.


Yeah, just confirmed it.

(Comedy Central was the one I wasn’t sure about.)


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if I want wrestling and Comedy central and Syfy ?



Comedy Central comes under both the Blue and Orange plan
I think SyFy exists, but I'm not sure. Google says it does, but I don't see it listed on the main page, so results may vary, I guess.

EDIT*
nvm, ninja'd by Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2019)

WALTER stands tall to close NXT.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

I fucking forgot NXT was on tonight. 

This must be what Meltzer means when he talks about the disadvantages of not being on on "wrestling night". I'll watch it when I get off work tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m pretty Sling has all of that.





Rukia said:


> Yeah, just confirmed it.
> 
> (Comedy Central was the one I wasn’t sure about.)





Shirker said:


> Comedy Central comes under both the Blue and Orange plan
> I think SyFy exists, but I'm not sure. Google says it does, but I don't see it listed on the main page, so results may vary, I guess.
> 
> EDIT*
> nvm, ninja'd by Rukia



Thanks for the heads up guys. Probably should change soon.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2019)

Just be sure you're internet's good, or at the very least consistent.

I haven't had a single problem with Sling yet, but I've caught wind of people who have. Granted, you can cancel whenever, but still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just be sure you're internet's good, or at the very least consistent.
> 
> I haven't had a single problem with Sling yet, but I've caught wind of people who have. Granted, you can cancel whenever, but still.



This, since the Roku device is wireless sometimes the stream goes out on the Sling due to poor input from the router.  Other than that I've been enjoying Sling, hell of a lot better than Vue.  $25 a month vs $45 a month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just be sure you're internet's good, or at the very least consistent.
> 
> I haven't had a single problem with Sling yet, but I've caught wind of people who have. Granted, you can cancel whenever, but still.


Damn. Cause with the cable I have no issues.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

I don’t know if I want to stay home on Friday and watch wrestling guys.

That seems like a bad night to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know if I want to stay home on Friday and watch wrestling guys.
> 
> That seems like a bad night to me.


Well I mean I'm ok with doing that if another promotion is on.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know if I want to stay home on Friday and watch wrestling guys.
> 
> That seems like a bad night to me.


yea I wasn't too keen on it moving to fridays back in 05 and I doubt they have the same level kid fanbase from back then to carry those friday night ratings now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 26, 2019)

Lee/Dijak are incapable of having a bad match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

So the UK fans have all decided to watch WWE instead as they gripe about how they feel lied to that they aren't getting AEW free to watch.

Man never been annoyed with people like I am now .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So the UK fans have all decided to watch WWE instead as they gripe about how they feel lied to that they aren't getting AEW free to watch.
> 
> Man never been annoyed with people like I am now .


I highly doubt that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

It's retarded tbh, but also to be fair, Cody was the one that ran his dumb mouth about how they had a better deal than Dubya with no TV. With Sky calling out WWE for their bullshit and AEW riding high with their events, dude had to get mouthy. You gotta wait til the ink is dry with that kinda thing, cuz this is what happens. Especially when there are Twitter fingers chomping at the bit to catch you slippin'.

I mean,real talk, it's just 5 dollars a month - bitching about that is probably the most privilaged shit n the world - but as a person that's backed out of several things for similar reasons, I can kinda sympathize with the preople wanting to punish hubris.

Not that it matters, really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I highly doubt that.


They legit telling Cody he messed up and we'll watch WWE instead 

Just an annoying situation


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

The NXT women’s roster.

Thinner than I thought?  Two women that I consider projects were used in the first two shows.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

Raw will be the show with the fresh announce team.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

The people bitching that they won't spend $5/month were never going to watch in the first place. I'm sure AEW on TNT will still exceed expectations for the first month barring injuries and setbacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

There are wwe loyalists that will slander aew to the best of their ability no matter what AEW does.

The other side of that token is the AEW loyalists that refuse to admit that NXT is giving them everything they claim to want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> There are wwe loyalists that will slander aew to the best of their ability no matter what AEW does.
> 
> The other side of that token is the AEW loyalists that refuse to admit that NXT is giving them everything they claim to want.


Makes sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2019)

He's back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> There are wwe loyalists that will slander aew to the best of their ability no matter what AEW does.
> 
> The other side of that token is the AEW loyalists that refuse to admit that NXT is giving them everything they claim to want.


Like the fools in this thread that are afraid to admit the Fiend & Walter are better than anything AEW has to offer 

Meanwhile I'm like Bill Alfonso calling it right down the middle, I'm going to AEW on Wednesday and I'm praising RAW for being the best it's been since 2013ish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Like the fools in this thread that are afraid to admit the Fiend & Walter are better than anything AEW has to offer
> 
> Meanwhile I'm like Bill Alfonso calling it right down the middle, I'm going to AEW on Wednesday and I'm praising RAW for being the best it's been since 2013ish.



ah here we go elitist fishame to the rescue. No wonder nobody likes talking to you about anything.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Like the fools in this thread that are afraid to admit the Fiend & Walter are better than anything AEW has to offer
> 
> Meanwhile I'm like Bill Alfonso calling it right down the middle, I'm going to AEW on Wednesday and I'm praising RAW for being the best it's been since 2013ish.



Low bar.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ah here we go elitist fishame to the rescue. No wonder nobody likes talking to you about anything.


Hurt feelings?


Shirker said:


> Low bar.


Daniel Bryan's run is a low bar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hurt feelings?
> 
> Daniel Bryan's run is a low bar?


nah it's true. You acting elitist doesn't make you better. Your opinions aren't facts.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2019)

Completely unrelated but....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> nah it's true. You acting elitist doesn't make you better. Your opinions aren't facts.


My opinions align with the facts, and i can back them up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The NXT women’s roster.
> 
> Thinner than I thought?  Two women that I consider projects were used in the first two shows.


that's just the peak of wwe's women's wrestling is all.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Like the fools in this thread that are afraid to admit the Fiend & Walter are better than anything AEW has to offer



Honestly it seems to be just Jake who can't praise Fiend and Walter.  But best to ignore him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's back.



Man's coming back to be buried again.  Will he be bringing his wife Taya with him though.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hurt feelings?
> 
> Daniel Bryan's run is a low bar?



If I'm being frank and with the benefit of hindsight... kinda.

That period was great in spite of itself. That we haven't had much that has matched it in 6 years speaks all it needs to. Not to mention the lesson in booking it taught them. Great moment, detrimental af in the long run.

So yeah.

Water is great tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man's coming back to be buried again.  Will he be bringing his wife Taya with him though.



-Taya comes with
-Cucking Morrison storyline
-Morrison and Bennett bond over cuckdom
-Team up
-New Jobber team
-Good Shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2019)

Thinking Taya is still signed with Impact and AAA at the moment.  Surprised she went back to AAA due to the Sexy Star thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My opinions align with the facts, and i can back them up.


Look all I'm saying is chillax man. You know stuff but you gotta stop with the looking down on people. Don't take the convos too serious.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thinking Taya is still signed with Impact and AAA at the moment.  Surprised she went back to AAA due to the Sexy Star thing.


the NTRing has been delayed for ol Jimmy. Lucky for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2019)

Well I'm guessing Morrison being brought back to help bolster Miz's floundering face run since their tag team was a crowd favorite despite them being heels majority of the time. That or they want the Michels/Janetty rivalry 2.0.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> If I'm being frank and with the benefit of hindsight... kinda.
> 
> That period was great in spite of itself. That we haven't had much that has matched it in 6 years speaks all it needs to. Not to mention the lesson in booking it taught them. Great moment, detrimental af in the long run.
> 
> ...


We're not talking about the time in between, we're comparing one good period of WWE(late 2019) to another good period of WWE(late 2013-early 2014).

Hate it or love it, ratings and approval were up and from SummerSlam on to WM they had some of the strongest PPVs of the history of the company with a top5 WM of all time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly it seems to be just Jake who can't praise Fiend and Walter.  But best to ignore him.


Jake's just a troll, he doesn't mean that shit. But there really is some serious anti WWE bias going unaddressed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2019)

Meh, for some reason I'm watching the live stream of Triple Force Friday on the Star Wars toys reveals.  Emphasis being placed on the new droid.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We're not talking about the time in between, we're comparing one good period of WWE(late 2019) to another good period of WWE(late 2013-early 2014).
> 
> Hate it or love it, ratings and approval were up and from SummerSlam on to WM they had some of the strongest PPVs of the history of the company with a top5 WM of all time.



Cool, sidestep it whatever...
I dunno how it makes today any good, with the exception of one great act in which they're throwing their other main event act under several busses, but I suppose with the steep curve with which we grade the show under, it's something.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jake's just a troll, he doesn't mean that shit. But there really is some serious anti WWE bias going unaddressed.



A show that's shit for longer than it isn't has a finer tooth comb brushed over it. Don't cry about it. mfs won't catch me defending Sonic Forces despite being a fan of the franchise.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cool, sidestep it whatever...
> I dunno how it makes today any good, with the exception of one great act in which they're throwing their other main event act under several busses, but I suppose with the steep curve with which we grade the show under, it's something.
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a sidestep, YOU replied to ME and shifted the goalposts, the fuck?

There's one great act followed by several other really strong ones; Rowan-Roman/Bryan, 4 horsewomen, the OC, 24/7 title, Gable, King Corbin.

AEW currently has nothing besides hype for the launch and a Mox-Kenny match that is losing steam by the second. Your AEW underwear is showing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

WWE is most definitely showing signs of life.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2019)

I even hear pyro is coming back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's not a sidestep, YOU replied to ME and shifted the goalposts, the fuck?



I don't really know what else to call lining up the hard numbers of then with the pure opinion of now. Unless you meant today's numbers, which is...pretty funny, but I won't get into that.

I also wouldn't call "pointing out how being better than a literal accident that ended up turning to shit isn't cause for celebration" a goalpost move... but fine, I'll admit to talking out of line for that one.



> There's one great act followed by several other really strong ones



Alright then...



> Rowan-Roman/Bryan


lol...


> 4 horsewomen


Meh..


> the OC


Eh...


> 24/7 title


*Bruh*.


> Gable


_That_ I'll give you.
Dude's over with the fans. Let us cross our fingers and hope they don't fuck him up by beating him like a drum in an effort to get him over. A holdover from 2013 btw... not that that matters. Don't wanna be accused of stupid shit again....


> King Corbin.


I'm tired.



> Your AEW underwear is showing.



Shit that's embarrasing, sorry about that. I know I probably shouldn't wear wrasslin merchandise, but it's just sooo much more comfortable to have something cradle my balls that to have *Vince grip them directly....*

Shit hurts. I can see why Twitter's so mad all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I even hear pyro is coming back.



Good. It was retarded to remove it.

The main thing that gives these dudes trouble is death by a thousand cuts. There's a lot of tiny stuff that shouldn't really make much of a difference solo, but tends to add up quick. Pyro was one such thing.

Adding homogeneity to an already homogenized show, in an effort to "cut cost" when you're worth millions even before the TV deal, is certifiably braindead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

Wtf?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2019)

Japan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Japan.


Vince would love this due


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2019)

Vince has been laughing his ass off about Mike Kannelis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince has been laughing his ass off about Mike Kannelis.


"This is some good shit Mike. You're really over with them."

"Sir please can I finally get the pay off?" 

"Not yet. So for now have Shane be the actual father."


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2019)

There is a draft coming up.  I could easily see them abandoning this storyline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2019)

This happened once


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince has been laughing his ass off about Mike Kannelis.



He's still punishing them for signing while Maria was pregnant the first time.  They don't care because they're getting so much money out of it that it's setting their kids up for life.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, for some reason I'm watching the live stream of Triple Force Friday on the Star Wars toys reveals.  Emphasis being placed on the new droid.


Did Zack Ryder and Hawkins show up and buy 25,000 dollars in action figures?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Did Zack Ryder and Hawkins show up and buy 25,000 dollars in action figures?


They would buy my fake child hood toys for that amount. Damn wish I could sucker them


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They would buy my fake child hood toys for that amount. Damn wish I could sucker them


He probably would since he spent 5,000 bucks on a used Big Bossman figure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> He probably would since he spent 5,000 bucks on a used Big Bossman figure.



Damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Did Zack Ryder and Hawkins show up and buy 25,000 dollars in action figures?



Nah, the had poor Warwick Davis host the show while the cast of the next Star Wars film were shown their own merchandise, putting over the new droid, and me not being impressed at all.   The brought back the Y-Wing though, you know the bomber that should have been used in the Last Jedi but reasons.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2019)

Good Lord, I didn't know they are still roasting Kanelis.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Good Lord, I didn't know they are still roasting Kanelis.



The roasting will never end.  CM Punk will be on a WWE linked show before that happens..

Wait



He auditioned for a fox sports show that's linked with WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> The roasting will never end.  CM Punk will be on a WWE linked show before that happens..
> 
> Wait
> 
> ...



Oh crap! Wow that's unexpected.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2019)

Well if he got a part on it he wouldn't be working for Vince but Fox sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2019)

Seth Rollins deleted his account after Sasha mocked his promotion with Rey and then he got salty and said she said he looks as forward to her matches as nothing because she under delivers and then wonders why she isn't in the main event


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2019)

Seth is the biggest bitch world champion I can remember in recent memory.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Seth is the biggest bitch world champion I can remember in recent memory.


She was a heel and he got worked. Smh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth Rollins deleted his account after Sasha mocked his promotion with Rey and then he got salty and said she said he looks as forward to her matches as nothing because she under delivers and then wonders why she isn't in the main event


Surely that isn’t the real reason.  I saw his post about facing Rey.  And Sasha basically copied it (it was more of a shot at Alexa than Seth).  And Seth responded to her.  I saw all that.

I don’t believe he would delete his Twitter for that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Seth is the biggest bitch world champion I can remember in recent memory.



Jinder Mahal was a shite champion for a misguided promotional effort. Jinder Mahal was booked stronger than Seth currently is and he didn't need to shitpost on Twitter to keep himsel relevant.

Maharaja > The Archetype

This is where we are.



Rukia said:


> Surely that isn’t the real reason.  I saw his post about facing Rey.  And Sasha basically copied it (it was more of a shot at Alexa than Seth).  And Seth responded to her.  I saw all that.
> 
> I don’t believe he would delete his Twitter for that.



Yeah, me neither. You basically have to take everything you see from wrasslers on Twitter with a grain of salt. But shit, is being a work any better?

The storyline is that he's desperately trying to keep his boypussy from being destroyed every week by a clown because he's saving himself for his Man™. Now he's blacking out on Twitter because some chick on the roster he barely interacts with made fun of him once. _And it wasn't even good_.

They have to be turning him, right?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

I love when the observer team reviews old episodes of Nitro.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2019)

So it looks like Punk will be hired by fox to be an analyst for their Smackdown talk show.

According to Meltzer, Punk said he would never work for AEW after their latest conversations/negotions. Also, Punk will likely be offered a Goldberg/Brock part time deal. Talk about dropping the fucking ball AEW. Should things continue to go bad for them, missing out on Punk will be the biggest talking point on a potential death of AEW network special.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm hoping this special leans more towards Talking Smack and isn't just some huge glorified ad and nothing else.

The thought of Punk parroting WWE's cringy market spreak gives me a case of the ol' dry heaves.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm hoping this special leans more towards Talking Smack and isn't just some huge glorified ad and nothing else.
> 
> The thought of Punk parroting WWE's cringy market spreak gives me a case of the ol' dry heaves.



Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if Punk will be hired as the contrarian.  Being the guy who will be the one who points out the flaws.  Think on how on the "Talent" shows you have that judge who isn't kissing the arse of the performer instead gives it the more harsh (in reality honest) assessment.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

This is pretty out of left field.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

What does Brandi do?  Is she like in charge of the women’s division?  No one is less qualified for that position.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So it looks like Punk will be hired by fox to be an analyst for their Smackdown talk show.
> 
> According to Meltzer, Punk said he would never work for AEW after their latest conversations/negotions. Also, Punk will likely be offered a Goldberg/Brock part time deal. Talk about dropping the fucking ball AEW. Should things continue to go bad for them, missing out on Punk will be the biggest talking point on a potential death of AEW network special.



It's disappointing for them but I don't think it will lead to their death at all. They seem to be at least carefully weighing other talent.

Man Punk is a character.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2019)

Sasha reportedly signed a new contract.  Seems like she's happy now.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth Rollins deleted his account after Sasha mocked his promotion with Rey and then he got salty and said she said he looks as forward to her matches as nothing because she under delivers and then wonders why she isn't in the main event


I doubt like realllllyyyyyy doubt that's the real reason. I mean I know seth is a weakass snowflake but I dont see him deleting his account just for that
Stupid sasha fans are just celebrating on Twitter for harassing him 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> So it looks like Punk will be hired by fox to be an analyst for their Smackdown talk show.
> 
> According to Meltzer, Punk said he would never work for AEW after their latest conversations/negotions. Also, Punk will likely be offered a Goldberg/Brock part time deal. Talk about dropping the fucking ball AEW. Should things continue to go bad for them, missing out on Punk will be the biggest talking point on a potential death of AEW network special.


 no, punk was being a bitch cody confirmed that they never offered him by text but actually met him face to face, and had real business talk. But then the guy went on on some media and started spewing about how they made him an offer by text. Dude is a snowflake


----------



## pat pat (Sep 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What does Brandi do?  Is she like in charge of the women’s division?  No one is less qualified for that position.


 nah kenny is the recruiter and the Booker of the division. Brandi is the chief brand officer 
Basically she dress well and looks nice to talk on NFL panels when they are invited and work some collaboration here and there with some companies like kulture city. Not a big deal but it doesnt require that much brain either


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 28, 2019)

Still a better world champion than Seth Rollins.

I'm not trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Still a better world champion than Seth Rollins.
> 
> I'm not trolling.


That doesn’t make me upset.  I was adamant that Brock should have beaten Rollins.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2019)

Universal title needs to be retired.  Honestly everyone who has had it has been injured/ill during it (Finn, KO, Roman, Seth held a small one first time around.) or a part timer who barely turns up (Goldberg, Brock).

Also better booking required but that's everywhere.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

Seth Rollins is proof that HHH doesn’t have all of the answers.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seth Rollins is proof that HHH doesn’t have all of the answers.



I'd thought Original Sin Cara and Kharma were the evidence enough that he can make blunders.

But then again who has a perfect record?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'd thought Original Sin Cara and Kharma were the evidence enough that he can make blunders.
> 
> But then again who has a perfect record?



There's also the fact that NXT, as good as it is, has characters and stories that tend to fall flat even without wrestlers getting removed with short notice. I mean, look at Gargano. It ain't gonna be sunshine and rainbows when he takes over, no. But I'd kinda rather someone get the occasional strike out, than to foul the ball every other hit. All I really want is to not be insulted. That's really it.

One of the fears I have with AEW for instance is that people are expecting it to be perfect. They've had 3 major shows. Every single one of them had some production snaffu, timing issue or awful botch. They're gonna shit the bed. But as long as they manage to clean up after themselves, fine by me. Don't keep shitting and act like _we're_ the ones that don't get it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2019)

Raiden said:


> It's disappointing for them but I don't think it will lead to their death at all. They seem to be at least carefully weighing other talent.
> 
> Man Punk is a character.


Missing out on Punk is their first strike at bat.



pat pat said:


> no, punk was being a bitch cody confirmed that they never offered him by text but actually met him face to face, and had real business talk. But then the guy went on on some media and started spewing about how they made him an offer by text. Dude is a snowflake


Cody didn't confirm anything, he gave his account of events, that doesn't mean he was telling the truth and that doesn't mean he is lying. The fact of the matter is Punk said he's out, so clearly someone mishandled the negotions and that's indisputable.

Edit: Remember that Tony Khan has gone on the record in outright contrast of everything Cody has said since his initial tweet.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

AEW will have a lot of tech difficulties the first few weeks.

And some people still claim Punk is coming as a surprise!  Not true!!  You would announce Punk ahead of time to pop a rating.  You don’t bring him in as a surprise.  Smh.


----------



## pat pat (Sep 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW will have a lot of tech difficulties the first few weeks.
> 
> And some people still claim Punk is coming as a surprise!  Not true!!  You would announce Punk ahead of time to pop a rating.  You don’t bring him in as a surprise.  Smh.


They have had very minor tech difficulties so far, if it actually gets worse when TNT adds their actual broadcast team then its retarded.
The whole punk shit is Bs, they didnt need him to get a TV deal,filling arenas , having good shows. Punk is a nostalgia act and fans are clinging to it , I think the people still crying to see the guy are delusional. 
Things go on and he isnt the end of the world, there will be better guys than him. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Missing out on Punk is their first strike at bat.
> 
> 
> Cody didn't confirm anything, he gave his account of events, that doesn't mean he was telling the truth and that doesn't mean he is lying. The fact of the matter is Punk said he's out, so clearly someone mishandled the negotions and that's indisputable.
> ...


Link to what Tony khan said that contradicted what cody said? 
The only thing I remember khan saying was that punk was the very first guy he offered a contract to. Cody is denying the idea that they only proposed them by text and that they actually met him


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW will have a lot of tech difficulties the first few weeks.
> 
> And some people still claim Punk is coming as a surprise!  Not true!!  You would announce Punk ahead of time to pop a rating.  You don’t bring him in as a surprise.  Smh.


No they would definitely bring him in as a suprise. If you announce him first the fans are conditioned to watch week one, if you have him surprise on week one(which will already have a bloated number) fans will be conditioned to continue watching down the line for the "anything can happen" factor. 

I'm not going to lie i feel like i spent too much on this trip after hearing this news, hopefully they deliver something groundbreaking but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Link to what Tony khan said that contradicted what cody said?
> The only thing I remember khan saying was that punk was the very first guy he offered a contract to. Cody is denying the idea that they only proposed them by text and that they actually met him


Lol @ Punk being a nostalgia act. John Cena and Batista combined don't spark 1/3rd the hits the phrase "CM Punk return" does. Go to your youtube, check the trends on twitter, and do a google search it will confirm. Punk is legitimately a top 3 draw in wrestling despite not being involved in 5 years.

Tony Khan-chris van vilet interview, I'm too lazy to find the timestamp but he denied the claim that they gave him a legitimate offer despite Cody saying an unknown member of AEW discussed terms over coffee.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She was a heel and he got worked. Smh


Imagine being the world champ of raw and being worked by a diva on social media.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

Seth is a bitch.  Get the belt off of that man ASAP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Imagine being the world champ of raw and being worked by a diva on social media.


I mean he used bank accounts to argue with Will Osprey and said Moxley took his ball and went home. Dude lets everything get to him.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2019)

It's gonna happen isn't it.  Rey is going to win at the start of raw to punish Seth and then sudden Cena appears and Rey has to defend again for no reason other than it's john cena.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

If the Fiend weren’t around.  I would love for Brock and Cena to just be champions until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

WWE hasn’t created any other real stars besides those two.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's gonna happen isn't it.  Rey is going to win at the start of raw to punish Seth and then sudden Cena appears and Rey has to defend again for no reason other than it's john cena.



*IT'S A CALLBACK, PAL!!!*



Jon Moxley said:


> I mean he used bank accounts to argue with Will Osprey and said Moxley took his ball and went home. Dude lets everything get to him.



"Lets things get to him" is giving him too much credit. It implies others are often shooting first and he has bad pushback.

Thing is, nobody forced him to be a petty cunt regarding Moxley. Whether it shoot got to him, or he was using the opportunity to bury the competition in keyfabe, it was a decision he made pretty much unprovoked and he ended up getting hosed for it. Also, unless I'm wrong, he was the one that got passive aggressive about Osprey _first_ and proceeded to get DESTROYED by FACTS and LOGIC, leading to the bank account thing.

"Get to him" nothing, the dude portrays himself as a bully that dishes but can't take. It's so bizarre.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2019)

Why did Cena beat Rey the same night he won the championship?  He could’ve let him enjoy it for at least a week!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *IT'S A CALLBACK, PAL!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you're right. Dude's pretty insecure.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE hasn’t created any other real stars besides those two.



Well, they had one for a little while but pissed him off to much til he left.
They had one just fall into their laps and went "nah"
They tried one more time, and actually had a good thing going, but then got over excited and blew it too fast and too slow at the same time.
Now they've essentially given up for some reason.

Hopefully this war encourages them to have another go at it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did Cena beat Rey the same night he won the championship?  He could’ve let him enjoy it for at least a week!



Because he was trying to one up the Internet with Punk's return and had to push cena punk 2.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> WWE hasn’t created any other real stars besides those two.



Was thinking their schedule might be the reason. Their top talent basically has no time to get exposure across different media/industries. The Miz I think tried but that's still eh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 29, 2019)

Man this week of wrestling gonna be insane


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did Cena beat Rey the same night he won the championship?  He could’ve let him enjoy it for at least a week!


To this day that's one of the things I'm forever pissed at Cena for. Granted it prolly wasn't even his call but he could've told Vince to chill. But then again he himself had no idea Punk had re-signed and I doubt they'd have been able to keep it a secret for a week longer.
Probably should just have had Cena beat Rey in the finals. Would've felt less insulting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 29, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> To this day that's one of the things I'm forever pissed at Cena for. Granted it prolly wasn't even his call but he could've told Vince to chill. But then again he himself had no idea Punk had re-signed and I doubt they'd have been able to keep it a secret for a week longer.
> Probably should just have had Cena beat Rey in the finals. Would've felt less insulting.



Personally I would have kept with Cena = Fired while Punk was away.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Was thinking their schedule might be the reason. Their top talent basically has no time to get exposure across different media/industries. The Miz I think tried but that's still eh.


Miz doesn't have what it takes. If we're talking as wrestling fans then sure he can talk, but no consumer outside of wrestling would ever givr a fuck about him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Personally I would have kept with Cena = Fired while Punk was away.


It wouldn't have worked, Cena did a similar stipulation match just a year or two before and WWE brought him back in two weeks.

The formula is simple, if WWE wants mainstream attention they need to let the talent be themselves and that would differentiate them from any other wrestling on the planet. It's why Bray Wyatt has the hottest gimmick in wrestling today, and it's why Stone Cold got over in the first place. 

Why do you think Moxley got hot? It's because he was strapped into WWE's system and we finally got to see who he really was. The problem is MOX isn't entertaining enough of a person to keep the heat, if we got a similar promo from Roman, wrestling fans would triple.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2019)

Miz doesn’t have the physique.  The wrestlers that break out do so as action stars.  And these guys are jacked.  The really successful ones find success in comedy as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2019)

100% confident there will be a story tomorrow night that Bray erased Seth’s twitter account.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2019)

I am expecting pyro tomorrow night.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2019)

What’s the most surprising thing that could happen in wrestling this week?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What’s the most surprising thing that could happen in wrestling this week?



Nothing!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

After seeing all the warfare shit talk I think I will enjoy all wrestling this week including Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2019)

Shocking! Won't be able to watch but will see the highlights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Shocking! Won't be able to watch but will see the highlights.



Got work?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Pyro pyro pyro pyro pyro pyro.  100% expecting it tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

And a new commentary team!

Thank god!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

"Season Premier" of Raw soon.  So who is opening?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> And a new commentary team!
> 
> Thank god!!



MNF vibe coming from that without the country singer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Season Premier" of Raw soon.  So who is opening?


Please not the McMahons.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

The pyro gods are back!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Vince we don't need a callback.  Vince Stahp.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Well Lawler back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

This commentary team is a risk.  But i’m Glad wwe are trying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Was that Everlove doing the opening for RAW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

So Mysterio facing the Snake Rollins for ME tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Brock Pyro.

Brock will kill Dominic, the son of Eddie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Oh no.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice to see Jiren Lesners taking time off of DB Super to make a contract appearance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Sadly that's child abuse we just witness now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Rey’s son is a great actor.  He looked scared asf.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't think calling the husband of Marc Mero's ex wife  a Wildman is going to sneak past me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Eddie's child, nooooooo.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

All jokes aside.  Props to Domminic for actually taking the bumps.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Brock is beating the fuck out of these jobbers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome to the WWE kid. You did well selling tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Domminic sells better than Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

And you guys wanted Seth as champ over Brock!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dominic can take a fucking bump, holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

And like we all said the first person that needs Pyro is Brock, so they did well there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dominic can take a fucking bump, holy shit.



He is technically training to follow in his father's footsteps.  Nice baptism by fire here from Brock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

So question now are how many of those hits that's going to happen between Banks and Bliss are going to be stiff?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He is technically training to follow in his father's footsteps.  Nice baptism by fire here from Brock.


More like everyone hates Dominik and they're just enjoying his beatdown


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Honestly the only people who should be able to take bumps like that at that age should have the name Hart.

Also Alexa has some Pyro.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More like everyone hates Dominik and they're just enjoying his beatdown



Nah Brock was getting an Asshole chant after all of what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Sep 30, 2019)

Fuck yeah pyro is back!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Did Alexa get the jobber entrance?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah Brock was getting an Asshole chant after all of what happened.


I meant the wrestlers in the back since nobody went to help Rey or his son


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did Alexa get the jobber entrance?


No. She actually got pyro.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Random Sirens happened there I almost thought "Holla if you hear me!" was about to follow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I meant the wrestlers in the back since nobody went to help Rey or his son



Seth would have but he's too busy digging up dirt on Rey to snake on him in the future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No. She actually got pyro.


oh sorry I missed it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Holy shit, did that make Sasha look weak.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Good call by Vince or whoever's idea it was to get Becky off commentary asap, she was bumbling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Seth would have but he's too busy digging up dirt on Rey to snake on him in the future.



so he's gonna compare bank accounts with Rey's son so he can win?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, did that make Sasha look weak.


Sasha better win on Sunday.  She been made to look bad this entire feud.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Got work?



Class sadly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

These two jobbers are the tag champs?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

One thing to look for.  Wrestlers that get squashed tonight.  Maybe they are heading to Smackdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Class sadly.


damn man. Well hopefully you can watch any of the shows . 


An AEW commercial during Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha better win on Sunday.  She been made to look bad this entire feud.



It's been reported she signed a new deal with the WWE as an extension to her existing contract.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's been reported she signed a new deal with the WWE as an extension to her existing contract.


time to punish her for extending 




Kidding I actually think she'll win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> These two jobbers are the tag champs?



Yup, put together last minute with Roode cutting a promo it was always the plan to team with Ziggler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> time to punish her for extending
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She'll probably win but the question is will her reign last over 30 days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She'll probably win but the question is will her reign last over 30 days.


well if Vince is getting ready for the XFL next year, then yes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Why didn’t Seth help Rey if he feels so bad about what happened?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Balor return vs Seth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Well Seth, the fuck were you when Lesner was savaging Rey and his son.  Nice for your concern but a run in could have helped "Beast Slayer"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Why does the Raw tron seem cheap?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Chris Farley has risen from the grave to get a chance at gold.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Just do Seth vs Ricochet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Just do Seth vs *Ricochet*.



Guy is damage goods, thank creative for what happen last week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guy is damage goods, thank creative for what happen last week.


What happened?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Chris Farley has risen from the grave to get a chance at gold.


No I agree with King.  He kind of looks like fat bastard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What happened?



Making a correction, what happen two weeks ago with the Maria/MIke story line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No I agree with King.  He kind of looks like fat bastard.



So he got to sleep with Heather Graham.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Balor return vs Seth?


Nah I think Balor is returning to join the Club.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

It's odd seeing commercials that have weed and safe driving in it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Making a correction, what happen two weeks ago with the Maria/MIke story line.


basically potential black men around Maria and MIke


then Mike loses to  the accused Ricochet who felt bad but won easy. Then she said she lied the real dad was Rusev. He says I'm ok with you cucking me, he still gets his ass beat then rusev doesn't deny or agree he's the father.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> basically potential black men around Maria and MIke
> 
> 
> then Mike loses to  the accused Ricochet who felt bad but won easy. Then she said she lied the real dad was Rusev. He says I'm ok with you cucking me, he still gets his ass beat then rusev doesn't deny or agree he's the father.


need Sexual Chocolate here.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m not enjoying Lawler’s commentary at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> need Sexual Chocolate here.



I thought he'd be used since that storyline took up half an hour


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Jimmy Hart????


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Good showing for Heavy Machinery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

So Laborious 2.0 wins.....ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Jimmy Hart there so Hogan won't get boo'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Yes, have Ronda on Total Divas.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

nice pyro for Miz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow, concern by the Miz, but again where the fuck was he when Rey and his son were being savaged by Lesners.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Geriatric segment


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, concern by the Miz, but again where the fuck was he when Rey and his son were being savaged by Lesners.



Miz isn't dumb.  He wants to live for his daughters.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Ric drunk?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> need Sexual Chocolate here.



Comes out as sexual chocolate.  Leaves with putting Hogan in the hall of pain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, concern by the Miz, but again where the fuck was he when Rey and his son were being savaged by Lesners.


he's got a wife and kids


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Jimmy Hart looks great.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Flair: 30 years that music.

Everyone: So what was American Made, NWO theme and Voodoo Child then from WCW to first years return in WWF/E


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Old men beefing the fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Crowd legit wants to see people die in the ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Crowd legit wants to see people die in the ring



Savages, but TNA beat WWE to the punch with having those two geriatrics go at it on last time.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Seth leading team Hogan?

Who leading team Flair? Roman?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Great, promote the Saudi show where "retired" stars go to wrestle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

so in other words WWE is now all about Seth Rollins


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

30 years out of their prime and they still get a bigger reaction than anyone in the world...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Flair gonna be Evolution


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Sweet Saudi Money!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sweet Saudi Money!!



Ask Shawn, ask HHH, ask Goldberg, ask Taker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

here comes the tag match 


The booking still predictable as always


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

wait Rusev beat up MIke and now he's face? Jesus christ


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Rusev Day!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd like to wish everyone a happy Rusev Day.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Id rather watch Hogan Vs Flsir right now than these two borefests.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> here comes the tag match
> 
> 
> The booking still predictable as always


Maybe not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

And Rollins leaving with Hogan's music playing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Is thr Fiend going to protect his boy?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Id rather watch Hogan Vs Flsir right now than these two borefests.


Seth is such a geek.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Maybe not.


Thank god but damn man maybe Nemesis was right......Seth Rollins is legit the real Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

What in the hell is this commentary team?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Id rather watch Hogan Vs Flsir right now than these two borefests.



You can, go to Youtube and typing in TNA Flair vs Hogan.  You get to see a tag match with AJ/Flair vs Abyss/Hogan with old men juicing mid match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What in the hell is this commentary team?


Like or dislike it?  Vic Joseph has been fine.  King isn’t relevant anymore.  And I haven’t noticed the other guy.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Like or dislike it?  Vic Joseph has been fine.  King isn’t relevant anymore.  And I haven’t noticed the other guy.



King hasn't been good since he started going face cheering for the Rock after he went face leaving the Corporation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> King hasn't been good since he started going face cheering for the Rock after he went face leaving the Corporation.


He just needs to start saying sexual things about the women wrestlers. That will get him over


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> damn man. Well hopefully you can watch any of the shows .
> 
> 
> An AEW commercial during Raw



lmao! Yeah I'll definitely catch up. Reading for class atm . But I've got my eyes on the news .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> lmao! Yeah I'll definitely catch up. Reading for class atm . But I've got my eyes on the news .



Good luck man.  

For now Raw's been lack luster


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

This last match bored me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Well they are going to have to scrape Gallows off the mat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

god the sheer lack of talent when it comes to promos is astounding

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This last match bored me.


When commentary said Gallows was wearing Ivar down, i thought he was more effective wearing me down.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Ricochet is a fucking dork


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Like or dislike it?  Vic Joseph has been fine.  King isn’t relevant anymore.  And I haven’t noticed the other guy.


I meant it more as who are these guys, i know Vic Joseph is solid but pg king and some random seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

the sheer fact the crowd didn't care for AJ kinda stuns me. I thought he'd get some pop.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

My girlfriend literally woke up out of dead sleep when the FFFH jingle came on, watched, and then went back to sleep when AJ's music hit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep Cedric isn't getting a push it seems


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

Street Profits>Private Party


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

So is the piss break over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is the piss break over.


Yeah it seems it's only recaps of earlier now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

"A lot of people ask me what John Cena is like in real life." _Jerry Lawler live on raw, 2019._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

So that makes it how many times we had a tag team match that had Becky/Flair vs Banks/Bayley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So that makes it how many times we had a tag team match that had Becky/Flair vs Banks/Bayley.



They're trying not to blow their load for the Four horsewomen vs  MMA women till Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're trying not to blow their load for the Four horsewomen vs  MMA women till Mania



By they way they are going will anyone give a shit by that time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> By they way they are going will anyone give a shit by that time.


Yeah but I'm thinking that's why Sasha was gone for a while. Then they realized most of the women division is not strong enough for the title or feuds, OR they buried the Japanese girls


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

oh god more cucking angles


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2019)

I heard Sasha signed a 5 year extension.

She hasn't even beaten Becky yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

And NTR is alive and kicking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

least @SAFFF is enjoying this


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2019)

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Great cucking storyline.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

I wonder if this was the real reason Ambrose left.

Vince was going to have Renee sleep around too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Well that was a cluster fuck ending.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> oh god more cucking angles


love it!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

It was Vince Russo in that Limo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if this was the real reason Ambrose left.
> 
> Vince was going to have Renee sleep around too.


Rusev needs to dip as well man. Fuck what they're doing to the guy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> love it!


Dude if it was just a storyline it would be ....nah fuck NTR. Shit's gross


Plus Vince still bitter Rusev tapping Lana


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a cluster fuck ending.


It was a bad show with a couple of developments.  We need to get to the draft and get these rosters figured out.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rusev needs to dip as well man. Fuck what they're doing to the guy



I'll go so far as to say "If you're a married man or in a relationship with a woman Vince lusts over GTFO of WWE."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2019)

That was the worst raw in awhile. No point having the Fiend show up there, they are overexposing him. Also Bobby Lashley cucking Rusev? Who gives a fuck? The Brock-Mysterio seg and the fun house were the only things worth tuning in for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'll go so far as to say "If you're a married man or in a relationship with a woman Vince lusts over GTFO of WWE."




Pretty much. Seth should be glad Vince doesn't lust over Becky or the dude would have Roman and Becky making out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much. Seth should be glad Vince doesn't lust over Becky or the dude would have Roman and Becky making out



Vince prefers blondes, Becky is a ginger and has an accent so she is safe from Vince's grapefruits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince prefers blondes, Becky is a ginger and has an accent so she is safe from Vince's grapefruits.



Although Becky at one point had a mad crush on Moxley . That's kinda what triggered him last time someone brought it up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Someone needs to cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account, holy shit the amount of NTR angles we have seen happen these past shows.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> least @SAFFF is enjoying this


If there is one thing I'll always respect Vince for
Its his love for NTR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> If there is one thing I'll always respect Vince for
> Its his love for NTR.



I am curious since you like NTR,  are you cool being cucked yourself?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Someone needs to cancel Vince's Crunchyroll account, holy shit the amount of NTR angles we have seen happen these past shows.


Its more like someone taught Vince how to navigate spankbang and e-hentai.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I am curious since you like NTR,  are you cool being cucked yourself?


Fuck no, I'd stomp the dude until he's meat paste. 

I'd rather be the one doing the NTR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Fuck no, I'd stomp the dude until he's meat paste.
> 
> I'd rather be the one doing the NTR.



Even if it means you get a dude psycho enough to kill you?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Even if it means you get a dude psycho enough to kill you?


His cuck ass ain't doing shit to me but probably go hit a mirror and move on with his life.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> His cuck ass ain't doing shit to me but probably go hit a mirror and move on with his life.



Not sure man. The wrong dude would  eventually do something 

Still I respect you for least enjoying a fetish that's sorta ......


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm telling you that box that Shane threatened Vince with has to be the results of Shane and Steph's paternity tests showing that their father is Ted Turner or Jim Crockett


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

Brock has been in the best segments in 2019 tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Brock has been in the best segments in 2019 tbh.


Boom box Brock was one of the top moments in E this year not gonna lie


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure man. The wrong dude would  eventually do something
> 
> Still I respect you for least enjoying a fetish that's sorta ......


cucks gonna cuck.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that was a cluster fuck ending.


 

Me during the ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> cucks gonna cuck.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Boom box Brock was one of the top moments in E this year not gonna lie


I bought the Brock Party t-shirt hoodie.
I'm such a mark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

This tripe.  Russo had to have been secretly hire to come up with this shit.  Also the amount of time it took for Lana to come out was awkward as hell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I bought the Brock Party t-shirt hoodie.
> I'm such a mark.


Nice. That really was a cool shirt. I also miss the man with the beard. He looked more vicious with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This tripe.  Russo had to have been secretly hire to come up with this shit.  Also the amount of time it took for Lana to come out was awkward as hell.


Either it was her heels or she didn't want to do it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2019)

WWE has been quietly bringing back everyone that was MIA.

I don’t think Kairi and Asuka are MIA tbh.  I think WWE has just been waiting for Paige to heal.  They haven’t punted on the idea of her managing this two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2019)

Rusev and MIke are the Yamchas of the locker room.



I would use Krillin but I don't recall 18 yearning for the better D.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 30, 2019)

Krillin is the true MVP of Dragonball.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rusev and MIke are the Yamchas of the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use Krillin but I don't recall 18 yearning for the better D.


Someone said they should team up and call themselves the Young Cucks


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Krillin is the true MVP of Dragonball.


Perk of being appointed the strongest  non cyborg human by Toriyama.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Suuuuper Cuck Party!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rusev and MIke are the Yamchas of the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use Krillin but I don't recall 18 yearning for the better D.


Only in wwe are there multiple yamchas.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Lmao!


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2019)

I knew CJ Perry/Lana got BLACKED before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Man though Rusev my dude. Just walk out on the company . You ain't recovering from this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Rusev bitched out big time.  He just stood there and watched.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Even if Rey interferes on Friday.  Brock won’t lose to trouble in paradise.  Come on now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev bitched out big time.  He just stood there and watched.



Poor dude 

I can’t support this. Vince McMahon is a disgusting retard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev bitched out big time.  He just stood there and watched.


He should have gotten the mic and just shoot his shot


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2019)

Funny Nose and Vince sketch starting at 12:06.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Funny Nose and Vince sketch starting at 12:06.


This was some good shit pal!


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

Im watching RAW now and damn Brock didnt have to beat up WALTER like that. He just came to see his dad in the main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Who was in the limo?  Lashley and Lana?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

They should reveal that Aiden English is the mastermind of this whole thing.  He introduced Lashley and Lana as part of some long term revenge scheme.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

AJ gets no pyro? WACK.


----------



## Funta (Oct 1, 2019)

Lana be like “I did it for the COCK”


----------



## Funta (Oct 1, 2019)

Photo of Randy and Baron’s reaction to Lana and Bobby Lashley kissing:



Vince really makes it obvious who he doesn’t want pushed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who was in the limo?  Lashley and Lana?


Vince Russo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Funta said:


> Photo of Randy and Baron’s reaction to Lana and Bobby Lashley kissing:
> 
> 
> 
> Vince really makes it obvious who he doesn’t want pushed


This feels like punishment to me.  Make Rusev look bad before he leaves.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Rukia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Rukia


Hmm . ..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

I can’t get over how big of a loser Rusev is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I can’t get over how big of a loser Rusev is.


Vince is that you?


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Rukia


WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2019)

Legend said:


> WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN


Hyper Sleep


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince is that you?


Vince has never forgiven Rusev for dating up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Legend said:


> WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN


I could say the same


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I could say the same


Ive been lurking


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 1, 2019)

I watched for almost 2 hour last night and then tapped out. I don't think Raw and other WWE shows are overly bad, with a few exceptions, but the shows don't entice you to care about what is going on. Everything is very predictable and if you watched it long enough, you'll easily see a pattern in that it's just different faces on every show with the same characters and stories Vinces repeats ad nauseam with the often occurring start and stop pushes of characters and storylines. It's a vicious cycle that made it frustrating to watch for me at some point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I watched for almost 2 hour last night and then tapped out. I don't think Raw and other WWE shows are overly bad, with a few exceptions, but the shows don't entice you to care about what is going on. Everything is very predictable and if you watched it long enough, you'll easily see a pattern in that it's just different faces on every show with the same characters and stories Vinces repeats ad nauseam with the often occurring start and stop pushes of characters and storylines. It's a vicious cycle that made it frustrating to watch for me at some point.


Ooh boy did you miss the shit show at the end


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2019)

mojo clappin bliss cheeks?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 1, 2019)

@Jon Moxley mox posted a video him training like a beast in gym 
He is BACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> mojo clappin bliss cheeks?


Doubt it.  It’s a long standing joke between those two.


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

Raw was underwhelming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)

5/10


----------



## Legend (Oct 1, 2019)

and Lawler was horrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Countdown to AEW is on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Tony  hyping up Moxley is .....is amazing


----------



## pat pat (Oct 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tony  hyping up Moxley is .....is amazing


Our boy is getting the love he deserves!  
Great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Lol Meltzer was in the promo I forgot . Plus the Ingobernables de Japon t-shirt made it on TNT


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2019)

Legend said:


> Raw was underwhelming


Somehow let them hype me for Rollins/Orton last night had it happened there but then they noped out of it and then didn't even offer a tag match. Raw was full of missteps like that where they'd tease the crowd and then waste their time. Usually why I clock out on it nowadays but I decided to tune in yesterday since its the go home for HIAC and lead up to Smackdown on Fox.

Tho the go home shows have been awful for years now so....


----------



## pat pat (Oct 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lol Meltzer was in the promo I forgot . Plus the Ingobernables de Japon t-shirt made it on TNT


Naito might not win the title but he still wins 
Fuck gedo!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Ibushi on TNT is also hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ibushi on TNT is also hilarious


 I laughed


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 1, 2019)

what r u guys watching?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> what r u guys watching?


It was the Countdown to AEW.


They confirmed LAX and Jericho vs Young Bucks and Omega





Man it's crazy how far they went from announcing AEW to now being hours away from the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2019)

AEW debut is tomorrow, the girlfriend and I plan to be there super early. Hopefully i get some good empty arena shots, and i'll try to get as close to the ring as possible. The Punk news did bum me out, but I'm all in(pun intended) on the reveal of Kenny's new character, and hopefully they have another surprise or two in store!

Just to give you guys an Idea how my luck works, i had to take two unintended absences from both work and school, my girl is smarter than I, she had vacation planned months ahead of time. Two or three days after we booked tickets and a hotel, AEW announced they were coming to Philly for the 3rd episode...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

I was thinking about going to Smackdown on Friday.  But it seems like kind of a waste of money tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Anybody watch Impact last night? Was going to but had other obligations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Anybody watch Impact last night? Was going to but had other obligations.


Apparently it was from a January PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Anybody watch Impact last night? Was going to but had other obligations.


what time did it come on? I forgot all about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about going to Smackdown on Friday.  But it seems like kind of a waste of money tbh.


Now you don't get to see kofi pin brock live.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Now you don't get to see kofi pin brock live.


That can’t happen.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently it was from a January PPV.



lol, okay then. Didn't miss much I guess.



SAFFF said:


> what time did it come on? I forgot all about it.



7:00 cst


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

I want to see a ratings prediction for AEW.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2019)

THe big question for AEW tonight is will they have a Lex Luger moment like at the end of the first Nitro?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, okay then. Didn't miss much I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 7:00 cst


I watched cause I had to catch up. I want to give all wrestling shows a chance this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> THe big question for AEW tonight is will they have a Lex Luger moment like at the end of the first Nitro?


Honestly I doubt it.  Just put on a good show


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

NXT will drop significantly tonight.  My guess is 700,000 viewers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about going to Smackdown on Friday.  But it seems like kind of a waste of money tbh.


Maybe for the price they are since the Rock and Cena confirmations, but prior to that i can't see how that show would not be worth 100-150 to see in person.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> THe big question for AEW tonight is will they have a Lex Luger moment like at the end of the first Nitro?


My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NXT will drop significantly tonight.  My guess is 700,000 viewers.


Vince better not touch NXT if it does have a big drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Rock and Austin should beat up the Revival on Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2019)

Aew's special on TNT yesterday did 631k views, that's the number people predicted the actual show would do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Good sign then.  I don’t know if anyone actually knew there would be a special yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Well it's almost time boys.


NXT and AEW ...head to head 


Also NWA had some great stuff apparently. I'm not into Jim Cornette but the tv stage and old school feel makes me want to support the  wrestling company


Impact was fine but do need new episodes although it's smart they didn't start this week.


King of Pro Wrestling is in 12 days and I hope to god Suzuki attacks Moxley 


Overall October is wrestling month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2019)

This show will end with omega and Moxley beating each others after omega turns on the bucks all of this with Tony shiavone telling us we are out of time! 

Also tony khan confirmed today "it would be crazy when you have guys like Jericho and moxley to not let them do any promo they want" he says there will be promo and no fucking way he would ever think of scripting guys like mox omega or y2j.
Damn must feel weird for mox how njpw and aew works


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> This show will end with omega and Moxley beating each others after omega turns on the bucks all of this with Tony shiavone telling us we are out of time!
> 
> Also tony khan confirmed today "it would be crazy when you have guys like Jericho and moxley to not let them do any promo they want" he says there will be promo and no fucking way he would ever think of scripting guys like mox omega or y2j.
> Damn must feel weird for mox how njpw and aew works



I get that they want a sports style  feel but people want storylines so I actually think they might have to change their tunes a bit  about not having no soap drama. Just make losses and wins matter and you already have a sports centric show.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get that they want a sports style  feel but people want storylines so I actually think they might have to change their tunes a bit  about not having no soap drama. Just make losses and wins matter and you already have a sports centric show.


Nah tony khan made it clear and said there will definitely be dram promo and angles. Just that it will be more "shoot-like" 
Basically a more soapy njpw to fit the tv format. I think the huge emphasis on the sport thing is pr talk, look at their roster, it's full of gimmicks and characters. Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nah tony khan made it clear and said there will definitely be dram promo and angles. Just that it will be more "shoot-like"
> Basically a more soapy njpw to fit the tv format. I think the huge emphasis on the sport thing is pr talk, look at their roster, it's full of gimmicks and characters. Lmao


True but again , if wins and losses really matter , then it won't be too absurd to say it's sport centric. Don't book 50/50 . Also no cucking please lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Good sign then.  I don’t know if anyone actually knew there would be a special yesterday.



I sure as hell didn't.
I caught it on Youtube this morning though. Good stuff.



Jon Moxley said:


> Also NWA had some great stuff apparently. I'm not into Jim Cornette but the tv stage and old school feel makes me want to support the  wrestling company



Cornette the person is an asshat and a gimmick. A knowledgeable one, but one nonetheless.
Cornette the wrasslin' guy is great.

Saw the setup on Twitter and it is DOOOOPE!
Do you know how they're going about distributing it? I wanna see this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

few minutes till AEW 

I'm worried and hyped


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I sure as hell didn't.
> I caught it on Youtube this morning though. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> ...




Eh I get he knows about old school wrestling but the dude legit has let wrestling fly by and not adapted his standards. I do get he's one of the top managers of all time .

I think they're gonna put it on Youtube and reshow it on Fite 

Also it's funny cause if they do get on TBS again, they'll be family with AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

@Shirker Found the schedule 




damn they're going head to head with Impact


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Currently watching Countdown on truTV.

I keep hearing about how they're advertising this shit as much as they can, but I didn't think they'd air stuff on one of their sister channels. They've got a* lot *of faith in this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

I’m going to watch NXT.  But I will read the results and see if anything interesting happens.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker Found the schedule
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm....
Depending on when Impact actually starts airing its new content, NWA might have the edge for me as far as live is concerned.
I'm typically busy at 7:00 though. This wrestling shit is gonna make me reevaluate how I spend my day-to-day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hmm....
> Depending on when Impact actually starts airing its new content, NWA might have the edge for me as far as live is concerned.
> I'm typically busy at 7:00 though. This wrestling shit is gonna make me reevaluate how I spend my day-to-day.


new impact starts on October 29 

Well to be fair you can watch both. Since one's on youtube and the other is on AXS tv .....

Yeah though the wrestling saturation might happen that's why I'm trying to check out this week if there's shows that I can cut off.

Raw already made the list


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Raw already made the list



Raw. 

Y'know, like a moron I'm kinda looking forward to SDL. I just feel like being on Fox is going to force them to not do dumb bullshit like cuck storylines. Hopes are probably gonna be dashed, but like a battered housewife, I'll give them another chance.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

NXT with a fancy intro.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Holy shit, Tony's at the table!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes time for AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> NXT with a fancy intro.


I'm thinking since what I heard that Page is hurt that Riddle is gonna win the belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit, Tony's at the table!!!


Tony and JR  is the Young Bucks of commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

So wrestling back on TNT.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Riddle is out to start the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Brandi is too fine 

Damn you Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Why is that guy wearing a dead panda.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Gahdammit, Cody....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Brandi usually doesn't do a lot for me, but she lookin' like a snack tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is that guy wearing a dead panda.


Sammy loves his pandas for some reason but that's how he legit is. 


Sammy is good though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

dammit I'm so happy now.  


also lol Sammy getting boo'd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Cody vs Sammy to start off the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

lol Vince fears ratings  billboard


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> dammit I'm so happy now.
> 
> 
> also lol Sammy getting boo'd



He has a very punchable face. 

Looking forward to this match. Not just because of the hype, but because Sammy impressed me the most wrestling wise in that 6 Man Tag. So this should be solid.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Sammy shakin' off the butterflies with that stumble.

C'mon man, I believe in you. Show these fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> He has a very punchable face.
> 
> Looking forward to this match. Not just because of the hype, but because Sammy impressed me the most wrestling wise in that 6 Man Tag. So this should be solid.


I'm curious how they get Sammy over. I know he's heel material but what else ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Sammy shakin' off the butterflies with that stumble.
> 
> C'mon man, I believe in you. Show these fans.



Gotta have some patience . Most of the AEW roster hasn't been on national tv so they're bound to stumble. This is where Jericho, Moxley, Cody , and Spears carry the youngins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Crowd is lively tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

>JR not sure if you can say "Vlog" on tv

No, no, Jim. You're thinking of "Vore". Easy mistake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >JR not sure if you can say "Vlog" on tv
> 
> No, no, Jim. You're thinking of "Vore". Easy mistake.



oh I thought they meant whore


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

I think Cody's trying to turn the fans.
You're fighting a losing battle, dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh shit Sammy with the scummy move


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Cody with a cutter then Sammy does one of his own.   Also again crowd is into this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

dat Sammy maneuver


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Riddle and Cole are having a great match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Okay, that was fucking awesome from Sammy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Dude, crowd popped for the Brandi run in.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice bump from Sammy with that Disaster Kick.

If this were the 90s, that'd be a one way trip to getting in pretty good with Cody.



Rukia said:


> Riddle and Cole are having a great match.



Got it open on Taima. Crowd's lit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

This match is fire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow, Sammy kicked up from that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

they're not following the tradition of wife being pissed at the misfire


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Would've preferred the finish be at that beautiful kick and sell job, but still a great match. Sam picked it up near the end. Nice way to start the show so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Sammy getting that heel heat though. 

OH SHIT JERICHO YOU BASTARD!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Cody wins by countering the shooting star press last minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Cole retains.
Expected it, as he's arguably the most over and he just won the damn thing, but part of me really wanted Riddle to take it. He's my 2nd (maybe 3rd) favorite guy there atm.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Finn Balor out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

OH FUCK, FINN AT NXT

Well booked Finn Balor returns??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Hmm, split screen commercials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cole retains.
> Expected it, as he's arguably the most over and he just won the damn thing, but part of me really wanted Riddle to take it. He's my 2nd (maybe 3rd) favorite guy there atm.


damn I thought Riddle would win it since I thought he was injured but kayfabe got me


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Balor joins the nxt roster.  Nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Jericho still beating the hell out of Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Chris still beating the shit out of Cody during the commercials.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

How many commercials are the showing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

OH shit powerbomb onto the  two chairs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How many commercials are the showing.


about 12-16


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Finn had such a big dumb grin on his face.

Y'know, people constantly say "they're fine with their treatment in WWE, the paycheck tho!!!" and maybe they're right. But this reaction and Finn's response to it... these guys are performers. Regardless of how "fine" they are, inhibiting these performers from getting these reactions because of your bullshit indecisive booking is a disservice to the industry.

Period.

Happy for Finn. He's gonna get dat dollar *and* be able to be Finn Fucking Balor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Finn has such a big dumb grin on his face.
> 
> Y'know, people constantly say "they're fine with their treatment in WWE, the paycheck tho!!!" and maybe they're right. But this reaction and Finn's response to it... these guys are performers. Regardless of how "fine" they are, inhibiting these performers from getting these reactions because of your bullshit indecisive booking is a disservice to the industry.
> 
> ...



Pretty much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

MJF getting that heat already . 

Cause he's better than us all [HASHTAG]#saltoftheearth[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

MJ gonna F


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

MJF getting the "Asshole" chant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Lol Tony called MJF a prick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Dungeon and Dragons talk from commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Heel Io is great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

MJF a closet D&D player if he keeps bringing it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dungeon and Dragons talk from commentary.


so basically MJF insulted D and D game and players by showing a pic  of him working out which got a lot of heat from the D and D players, and from some other dudes in the wrestling industry and casuals


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

MJF with classic heel tactics for the win.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

....weird finish.
Did Cutler legit hurt himself? I didn't see MJF work the leg at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

The fuck is this preview game show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ....weird finish.
> Did Cutler legit hurt himself? I didn't see MJF work the leg at all.


Maybe MJF's new finisher is arm based?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Jay and Silent Bob.  So where the fuck are those He-Man stills for the new series Kevin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Best friends vs Jay and Silent Bob bob book it AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

also why didn't Private Party beat the shit out of them?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

WWE is so lucky to have Io.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

ZERO MIEDO CABRONES!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> also why didn't Private Party beat the shit out of them?



I dunno. Security shoo'd them away too. That was weird.
I suppose they don't want them to touch until the match actually happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Aaannnd nevermind. SCU and LB are throwing hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno. Security shoo'd them away too. That was weird.
> I suppose they don't want them to touch until the match actually happens.


Oh well guess they went to have a party.


SCU vs Lucha Bros is a feud that needs to happen nao


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Women's match still going on, jesus.
How is it, Rukia? Mia is hit or miss for me. She doin' good with Io?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Mia to me feels bland as hell. She's legit a channel changer for me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Riho needs to win . I don't have nothing against Nyla Rose being trans , but she's really green in the ring right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Enjoyable show but damn the commercials.  Reminding me of Anime Unleashed on the now defunct Tech TV.  Enjoyable content but commercial breaks were hell.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Page vs PAC should be great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Hall and Nash in the crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Riho needs to win . I don't have nothing against Nyla Rose being trans , but she's really green in the ring right now.



She reaches the dizzying heights of okay, and it's a real struggle for her to get the people into it (tho, she tends to manage it somehow). That said, I just don't see them giving it to Riho. Ladies need something to chase. Putting a target on Riho so early seems weird.

We'll see tho. I just hope Riho can yank her into a good match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Women's match still going on, jesus.
> How is it, Rukia? Mia is hit or miss for me. She doin' good with Io?


It was good.  But Io made it good.  Io has had better chemistry with other women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> She reaches the dizzying heights of okay, and it's a real struggle for her to get the people into it (tho, she tends to manage it somehow). That said, I just don't see them giving it to Riho. Ladies need something to chase. Putting a target on Riho so early seems weird.
> 
> We'll see tho. I just hope Riho can yank her into a good match.


Well think of it this way too, if they put it on Riho now, they can show the Josei girls in Japan that they're serious about treating the asian wrestlers better in AEW.  The fans that went to the shows loved Josei wrestling so it would help them immensily by Riho winning.

Plus Kenny needs a feel good moment before he gets his ass whipped by Moxley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

So I'm taking it get the commercials out of the way during talking segments ect so the matches can go uninterrupted.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

This matwork from Gargano.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

The nearest WENDY'S closed down and I have to travel about 50 miles for one so now I will not be trying those spicy chicken nuggets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This matwork from Gargano.


I don’t even know Shane Thorne.  But this has been great.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Commercials are a bane to every wrestling show it seems


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Limited commercial interruptions on nxt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Commercials are a bane to every wrestling show it seems



Again this is reminding me of Anime Unleashed.  Commercials kill.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Limited commercial interruptions on nxt.


which is nice but WWE can afford to do that .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again this is reminding me of Anime Unleashed.  Commercials kill.


hey man I'd rather deal with commercials and get it free than deal with pay for no commercials.

I have patience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

2019 and Martha Stewart still relevant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> 2019 and Martha Stewart still relevant.


One of those commercials had a reference to her prison time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Right in Adam's balls. Damn you bastard PAC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

damn PAC is on a roll. Also he's busted


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Hmm, PAC wins with a combo finisher.  Black Arrows into the Brutalizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

>PAC cannot be at DoN due to being Dragongate champion and thus not being able to lose
>PAC no longer has belt. Can wrestle
>At this moment, PAC is undefeated.

Explain


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Baker vs Bea is definitely gonna happen at Full gear


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >PAC cannot be at DoN due to being Dragongate champion and thus not being able to lose
> >PAC no longer has belt. Can wrestle
> >At this moment, PAC is undefeated.
> 
> Explain


Dragongate is getting bought out by WWE  possibly. So that's why he left.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Hot Topic will be selling AEW products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hot Topic will be selling AEW products.


I got ProWrestling Tees here in Chicago so I'll buy from them instead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

an Impact promotion on AEW 

I love this


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dragongate is getting bought out by WWE  possibly. So that's why he left.



You misunderstand.
Just saying I find it funny that PAC wasn't able to do the match with Omega because he was gonna lose the match and DG didn't want him to, and yet the dude hasn't lost a match yet as of tonight. 

I wonder what changed with the bookers.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> an Impact promotion on AEW
> 
> I love this



WRESTLING COMPANIES ARE OUT FOR FUCKING BLOOD AND I AM RELISHING IN IT!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Will Smith vs CGI young Will Smith.......ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You misunderstand.
> Just saying I find it funny that PAC wasn't able to do the match with Omega because he was gonna lose the match and DG didn't want him to, and yet the dude hasn't lost a match yet as of tonight.
> 
> I wonder what changed with the bookers.



Well the major emergency of Moxley being out


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

I don't like how they have the wrestlers coming out first then cutting to commercial.
I wonder what the thought process is behind that.



Jon Moxley said:


> Well the major emergency of Moxley being out



Tru, tru. Still, Pac seemed like more of a bandage than anything. And with them keeping record of wins and losses, I guess whatever they had for him long term must've changed drastically.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> WRESTLING COMPANIES ARE OUT FOR FUCKING BLOOD AND I AM RELISHING IN IT!


Funny thing is I"m getting the feeling Impact and AEW are becoming friends because they allowed Emma to show up at all out.

Plus they share a friend in AAA


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny thing is I"m getting the feeling Impact and AEW are becoming friends because they allowed Emma to show up at all out.
> 
> Plus they share a friend in AAA


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Crowd staunchly behind Riho.

Probably the "first show ever" hype, but I'm still happy for her. Hoping for a bright future for Joshi in AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny thing is I"m getting the feeling Impact and AEW are becoming friends because they allowed Emma to show up at all out.
> 
> Plus they share a friend in AAA



Amazed Impact still has a working relationship with AAA.  Didn't the Sexy Star situation sour it a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


>



Yeah trust me. It's huge if those two ally.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Amazed Impact still has a working relationship with AAA.  Didn't the Sexy Star situation sour it a bit.



Nah AAA  and Impact realized Sexy was being a bitch . Hell they made Taya and Tessa AAA Reyna Campion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Kevin Smith still in the crowd, you fuck where are those He-man still shots.  You promised Castlevania style animation for the new series.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Nyla character is a dumbass.
Belt's on the line, mah niqqa. What are you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Good finish to Baszler/Candice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

come on Riho 

You can do it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Remember that thing I said a while ago about how Nyla isn't that interesting but she always has one moment that lights the crowd up?

Exhibit A.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nyla character is a dumbass.
> Belt's on the line, mah niqqa. What are you doing?



She wanted to commit murder. I mean this is her chance to prove she's a monster .  So she became Godzilla


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

COMMERCIALS!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Jesus christ Riho we all got scared


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Addam's Family movie looks charming. Like the artstyle.



Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus christ Riho we all got scared



Exhibit B. Nyla fucking killed her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

FUUUCK RIHO ALMOST WON!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Jesus christ Riho , I get scared when you did that


OH SHIT RIHO!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

*WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Nyla was amazing as well


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Wow Riho wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?*


TOLD YOU!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Holy shit! Riho won!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Josei ladies, AEW gonna treat you right


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

R  e  a  l J  o  s  h  i H  o   u  r  s
e
a
l
J
o
s
h
i
H
o
u
r
s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Poor Michael Nakazawa  


Kenny left him to sacrifice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Hmm, Omega vs Rose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Omega vs Rose.


well people want to treat her like a man so she's gonna be in both rosters. 

Be elite!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

>Big strong man comes out to rescue smol lady

Women's Revolution btfo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

there's something big going down guys.


Mox has yet to appear


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Big strong man comes out to rescue smol lady
> 
> Women's Revolution btfo


but smol lady beat Big strong man though.

I get WWE traumatized you but they did push Riho high


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

MORE COMMERCIALS!!!!!! 


AND KEVIN SMITH STILL IN THE CTOWD INSTEAD OF IN THE STUDIO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Still no team name for LAX


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

LAX signing with the right company.  Would have ended up being lawn keepers in WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> LAX signing with the right company.  Would have ended up being lawn keepers in WWE.


or taco sellers . Or been deported to Mexico


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> LAX signing with the right company.  Would have ended up being lawn keepers in WWE.



This isn't even a joke


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> or taco sellers . Or been deported to Mexico



Dammit I have to spread more rep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Moxley in to the attack


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Reminder that the Bucks worked a back injury for an entire year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

DA MOX


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

>No DQ for this clear interruption

Sure is NJPW in here.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

>No DQ for this clear interruption

Sure is NJPW in here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

OH FUCK!!! 

Mox through the glass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

"There is a VIP areas?"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >No DQ for this clear interruption
> 
> Sure is NJPW in here.



Hey man take a good thing from a great company is always a compliment 

Also Mox used his NJPW finisher


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Holy shit, Mox is trying to commit murder.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

*OH FUCK!!!!!!

I didn't think he was gonna actually do it! *


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2019)

Mox going back to his CZW days


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Mox is about to break Kenny before he breaks Juice in twelve days


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Cracker Barrel food tens to be a bit salty, good but very salty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Cody probably gonna help out the Bucks I think


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

"Do we have a gun...?"
*silence with TV playing softly in the background*

Horror movies wish they were directed this creepily....


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >No DQ for this clear interruption
> 
> Sure is NJPW in here.


Was Kenny legal?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Was Kenny legal?



Nah, I think one of the Bucks were


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Was Kenny legal?


Yeah. 

Although usually even guys not tagged in counts as DQ


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2019)

Spot monkeys


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Tag.
Team.
Wrasslin'.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2019)

Jack Swagger


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Reilly and Strong are a better team than Reilly and Fish imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Nice to have the new guys have a win even by cheating . 


OH shit an all out brawl 

OH SHIT IT'S JACK SWAGGER!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Swaggie is back.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

*WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jr said the S word!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Isn't Jack undefeated in MMA?
If AEW is gonna engage in the MMA meme, in this particular instance... I'm cool with it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Good first show. 

That ending beat down to put over Sammy,  Jack, and LAX is smart as fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

The Elite laid out to close the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2019)

Second showing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Isn't Jack undefeated in MMA?
> If AEW is gonna engage in the MMA meme, in this particular instance... I'm cool with it.



Just like WWE probably created a storyline for Cain Velasquez


I think AEW just did it too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

watching the ending of NXT and for some reason Bobby Fish never interests me for some reason


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Not a fan of having beat downs take 7 years, but I get it in this instance. Never expected fucking Swagger to show up.

Great first show.
Was it perfect? I wouldn't say so.
Was it wrasslin'? Fuck yeah.

And that's all I want. I got high hopes for this brand. Friday better be lit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

This tag match turn't


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

RIP Ford's ankles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Not a fan of having beat downs take 7 years, but I get it in this instance. Never expected fucking Swagger to show up.
> 
> Great first show.
> Was it perfect? I wouldn't say so.
> ...




Next week is gonna be fire though. Lucha Bros vs  A boy and his dinosaur


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2019)

Wasn't really feeling the AEW ep, thought nxt was better and Swagger being a surprise was a big LOL from me.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

The friend is back. 
Ciampa


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

Cole has some legitimate challengers now.  Balor and Ciampa.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Gonna be watching NXT in its entirety tomorrow. What I saw looked great. Match wise is looked like it had more going on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

I didn’t watch AEW at all.  I assume they did better with storylines.  And NXT featured better wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

Can't make a fair assessment. Dunno what packages NXT had.
AEW setup a _bunch_ of stuff tho. It pretty much took up half the runtime. So using that I could estimate that you're correct.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Wasn't really feeling the AEW ep, thought nxt was better and Swagger being a surprise was a big LOL from me.


I don't think AEW is for you to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2019)

AEW shouldn’t be interested in Swagger tbh.  What is next?  Ryback next week??


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



<-- Is a Ryback mark

Heh, yeah... that'd... *_ahem*_... that'd be stupid....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW shouldn’t be interested in Swagger tbh.  What is next?  Ryback next week??


Well they couldn't get Punk so there was no other reveal they could have done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cool man. I was a fan of Dean Ambrose and he was a retard


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't think AEW is for you to be honest.


yea its too lame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea its too lame.


Well I didn't mean to come off as being a dick. I just mean unless you got someone you're already invested in , you aren't gonna care unless someone or something blows you away.  While NXT has established roster .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Honestly though I'm salty cause NXT was better and if AEW doesn't have a home run on something most will just go to NXT and AEW will die quickly. Which would suck.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 2, 2019)

AEW'll be fine.

The only thing that'll kill them is _actively_  and unabashedly fucking up... and heck even that might not do it if Impact is anything to go by.

If Cody, Kenny and the Bucks can keep their egos in check, nothin' gonna stop them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> AEW'll be fine.
> 
> The only thing that'll kill them is _actively_  and unabashedly fucking up... and heck even that might not do it if Impact is anything to go by.
> 
> If Cody, Kenny and the Bucks can keep their egos in check, nothin' gonna stop them.


True but how much can they fight off if WWE is legit throwing a gauntlet at them? 


The celebraties , the legends , the deeo roster. I'm just nervous


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I didn't mean to come off as being a dick. I just mean unless you got someone you're already invested in , you aren't gonna care unless someone or something blows you away.  While NXT has established roster .


yea I think they needed a few more segments setting up feuds and storylines. It was hard for me to get invested in anything outside the main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea I think they needed a few more segments setting up feuds and storylines. It was hard for me to get invested in anything outside the main event.


True but give it a chance next week. There's a tag tourney and for sure it will be fun . Is there anybody on the roster that interests you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

So Joey Janela faced Walter


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

Super underwhelming show, holy fuck. Jack swagger as the gimmick for tonight? Nah bro, that's not gonna work. Kenny didn't give us a new gimmick either. I'd rather watch thr Fiend choke out Shane or Vince.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but give it a chance next week. There's a tag tourney and for sure it will be fun . Is there anybody on the roster that interests you?


yea I'll give them time, they just started with the weekly shows. Just expected something more....of a big time feel I guess. 

People on the roster I'm interested in? uuuuh Omega, Moxley and Jericho. And I suppose Cody but his performance tonight reminded me why dude is just a midcarder in my eyes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea I'll give them time, they just started with the weekly shows. Just expected something more....of a big time feel I guess.
> 
> People on the roster I'm interested in? uuuuh Omega, Moxley and Jericho. And I suppose Cody but his performance tonight reminded me why dude is just a midcarder in my eyes.


Hmm I say check out the tourney because what AEW can boast is that they have a strong tag team division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

I think the biggest problem with the show tonight was Tony Khan over produced it. It's a very sad song but you can see his fingerprints all over this. By the time the mens tag hit, my section was discussing the odds of Punk showing up.

 The entire deal with AEW was letting the fans decide, and AEW hasn't delivered. I'll have some pics posted for you guys later today, the fan participation was more exciting than the show itself.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Super underwhelming show, holy fuck. Jack swagger as the gimmick for tonight? Nah bro, that's not gonna work. Kenny didn't give us a new gimmick either. I'd rather watch thr Fiend choke out Shane or Vince.


 Omega is in fact in a process of changing his character, wouldnt happen overnight lmao


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

I think NXT got killed in the ratings.

1.5m for AEW
0.4m for NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Omega is in fact in a process of changing his character, wouldnt happen overnight lmao


He teased the Cleaner last night. Also funny enough NJPW promoted King of Pro Wrestling last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Omega is in fact in a process of changing his character, wouldnt happen overnight lmao


You don't think it's critical that he have a new character for the first episode? My entire point is they didn't have a Luger/NWO moment, the first show fell flat. They knew they needed something(as evidenced by the gimmicks and run ins) yet they chose to give us swagger..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He teased the Cleaner last night. Also funny enough NJPW promoted King of Pro Wrestling last night


It's weird because he's teasing the cleaner but also teasing that he'll be something new.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

They have to improve the women’s division or they should just focus on their male talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

NXT got murdered last night.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 0.4m for NXT



_What the fuck??_


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Next week. Roman, Seth and Brock are all transfered to NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> _What the fuck??_


It’s a guess.  You think nxt and aew have separate audiences?  I think there is a lot of crossover.  And AEW was the priority last night.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s a guess.  You think nxt and aew have separate audiences?  I think there is a lot of crossover.  And AEW was the priority last night.



Oh, okay... Jeezus 

Anyway, as far as crossover, I do think that there's a fair amount, but I'm not sure if one is necessarily overtaking the other. What with AEW having a repeat airing I got no trouble believing a lot of the crossover fans are watching both.

I think AEW is gonna have its own seperate base that are watching primarily out of spite as well as people that are nostalgic for Nitro. I also think that NXT are gonna have fans who are WWE based and are now taking the chance to check out NXT now that it's being plopped in front of them.

If there's a disparity, I truly believe that it'll simply be due to one group outweighing the other. And any dips that happen, say, 3 weeks from now is because either goup isn't getting what they thought they were promised.

I dunno shit about ratings and trends tho. That Raw still manages to average 2 million these days is a fact that throws off any hypothesis I can put together for... hell, anything. Let alone two essentially brand new wrestling programs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> _What the fuck??_


Just his estimates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Next week. Roman, Seth and Brock are all transfered to NXT.


So they want a real fight between Riddle and Brock huh?


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You don't think it's critical that he have a new character for the first episode? My entire point is they didn't have a Luger/NWO moment, the first show fell flat. They knew they needed something(as evidenced by the gimmicks and run ins) yet they chose to give us swagger..


 I get your point but omega doesnt like to rush his characterization I am sure he already figured the character he is just getting there. He will be babyface but incorporate a lot of "edgy" "heelish" elements. If you check his entrance you will see he had a weird Vibe. 
He is going for an arrogant , showman , pimp-like gimmick 
You read it here first 



Rukia said:


> They have to improve the women’s division or they should just focus on their male talent.


 I absolutely agree, they made the right choice yesterday with Riho and they had a great match with great crowd but their female roster is still not good


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Mox said to aew to not give him health insurance and save the money 
Because he is still connected to greene's insurance system. 
Vince is paying for mox's health insurance  
Big dick mox


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Mox said to aew to not give him health insurance and save the money
> Because he is still connected to greene's insurance system.
> Vince is paying for mox's health insurance
> Big dick mox



Vince will get his revenge by having Renee flirt around Seth and Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I get your point but omega doesnt like to rush his characterization I am sure he already figured the character he is just getting there. He will be babyface but incorporate a lot of "edgy" "heelish" elements. If you check his entrance you will see he had a weird Vibe.
> He is going for an arrogant , showman , pimp-like gimmick
> You read it here first
> 
> I absolutely agree, they made the right choice yesterday with Riho and they had a great match with great crowd but their female roster is still not good


I just hope this stuff materializes soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince will get his revenge by having Renee flirt around Seth and Roman.


And Mox will return in kind by creating a sneezing gimmick


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> And Mox will return in kind by creating a sneezing gimmick



That will be too close to the get all the vaccines gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That will be too close to the get all the vaccines gimmick.


Oh you're right. Guess he should just meet with Vince and sneeze on him then


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Mox was born to fuck Vince


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

WWE treated Dean well.  That’s a fact.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

What I am reading about the Nielsen ratings sounds pretty good for both shows.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Aew could go from 1.5 to 1.7 and pretty much surprise everyone with a 2 millions rating.
   If nxt does pretty well this confirms that both shows have an actual separate fanbase and that this war thing was a meme all along like I said.
  Wwe sent a message to congratulate aew and at the end told them it's a marathon and not a race...( sounds butthurt to me lmao)


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

1.5 to 1.0m.

Good news for wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Currently watching NXT... illegally.

Yeah, I dunno if it's a glitch or not, but apparently, USA isn't allowing me to watch the archived 3rd episode of NXT as of now on Sling. I ain't paying 5 extra bucks for the DVR feature when Raw, Smackdown and even AEW allows for post-premier VOD viewing the fucking day after. So fuck them with a rebar for that one, I guess....

There's still always good ol' watchwrestling.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 1.5 to 1.0m.
> 
> Good news for wrestling.


Those are the numbers of both shows? 
Dave said numbers will be up in 45 min


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Those are the numbers of both shows?
> Dave said numbers will be up in 45 min


No, just a guestimate.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 3, 2019)

AEW Dynamite was fun last night.

Seems like AEW also beat NXT in the ratings.

1.4 Mil viewers for AEW
891k viewers for NXT

According to this article:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

Pretty good numbers for both.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 3, 2019)

Lastier said:


> AEW Dynamite was fun last night.
> 
> Seems like AEW also beat NXT in the ratings.
> 
> ...


This is a fucking slaughter 
Aew's 18-49 audience is literally the total amount of nxt viewers , doubled the young demos of nxt.
My god.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

It was one week.  Relax.

It’s actually more competitive than I expected based on what I saw on social media last night.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2019)

Here are Asuka's thoughts on this


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

AEW needs Asuka.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

I think some of it has to do with all the AEW hype, wasn't too much hype for NXT going in. Then the shows had the opposite effect on me than what I was expecting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs Asuka.


Not like her contract is up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I think some of it has to do with all the AEW hype, wasn't too much hype for NXT going in. Then the shows had the opposite effect on me than what I was expecting.



NXT did have hype though. From WWE fans and announcers.


I just checked out NXT and I didnt find any matches appealing. Not even Finn cause all I know is the day is coming when the roster will be so packed , a lot of guys and girls will bw doing nothing and everyone will complain


Wait shit....that Ciampa return though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2019)

The numbers for AEW are awesome, hopefully they're able to retain that viewerbase moving forward. I expect next weeks number to be slightly lower.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh shit dudes.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince will get his revenge by having Renee flirt around Seth and Roman.


nah, Lashley will kiss Renee on national TV, either that or Lashley, Titus, and Lio Rush run a train on her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not like her contract is up.


Buy her out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> nah, Lashley will kiss Renee on national TV, either that or Lashley, Titus, and Lio Rush run a train on her.


Damn do you want to kill Renee? What did she do to you?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Buy her out.


Dammit man I want Asuka in AEW but I doubt WWE will buy her out.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Looks like Punk on WWEFox is a done deal.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit dudes.



Damn Kurt looks like he was in some shitty family.  Eric done for drug dealing,  his other brother done for Voluntary Manslaughter (Not sure how that is a thing.  Legally Manslaughter isn't a deliberate act.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn Kurt looks like he was in some shitty family.  Eric done for drug dealing,  his other brother done for Voluntary Manslaughter (Not sure how that is a thing.  Legally Manslaughter isn't a deliberate act.)


Damn I didn't know this. How did Kurt turn out all right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Looks like Punk on WWEFox is a done deal.



Punk gets to be make money off his name without wrestling. I both hate him for rejecting AEW but love him for being a lazy fuck who said fuck wrestling all together


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

I think Jericho being in AEW hurt their chances of landing Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nah I don't think Punk ever took Cody and them serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn I didn't know this. How did Kurt turn out all right?



Not sure.  I guess winning gold medals with broken freaking neck does some good things for you.  

As for his brothers. Both are mentioned in the article xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Punk gets to be make money off his name without wrestling. I both hate him for rejecting AEW but love him for being a lazy fuck who said fuck wrestling all together



He wants The Rock to call him again on Smackdown.  Would be funny if Fox forced Vince into allowing it and have him show up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He wants The Rock to call him again on Smackdown.  Would be funny if Fox forced Vince into allowing it and have him show up.


Oh god you don't think he'll go far right?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NXT did have hype though. From WWE fans and announcers.
> 
> 
> I just checked out NXT and I didnt find any matches appealing. Not even Finn cause all I know is the day is coming when the roster will be so packed , a lot of guys and girls will bw doing nothing and everyone will complain
> ...


the matches in NXT were superior to the AEW matches, just how it was objectively tbh. Can't see how you could feel anything from Cody's match or that obese tranny.

Cole/Riddle>>>>>


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't even care about NXT like that but pls take the AEW dick out your ass. I know wwe has been booty for like a decade and who knows how long but they didn't fuck you over to the point where you gotta pretend a weak debut episode from another company was actually passable and had more positives than last nights NXT showing.

Lets not get crazy here and be anti-anything wwe for the sake of it being from wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> the matches in NXT were superior to the AEW matches, just how it was objectively tbh. Can't see how you could feel anything from Cody's match or that obese tranny.
> 
> Cole/Riddle>>>>>


Cole vs Riddle was garbage though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I don't even care about NXT like that but pls take the AEW dick out your ass. I know wwe has been booty for like a decade and who knows how long but they didn't fuck you over to the point where you gotta pretend a weak debut episode from another company was actually passable and had more positives than last nights NXT showing.
> 
> Lets not get crazy here and be anti-anything wwe for the sake of it being from wwe.


Lmao. I said for me . I didnt find anything appealing. Relax . I'm not the one Thats made this personal.  To me it wasn't as great as people said it was.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I don't even care about NXT like that but pls take the AEW dick out your ass. I know wwe has been booty for like a decade and who knows how long but they didn't fuck you over to the point where you gotta pretend a weak debut episode from another company was actually passable and had more positives than last nights NXT showing.
> 
> Lets not get crazy here and be anti-anything wwe for the sake of it being from wwe.



Fuck are you talking about...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fuck are you talking about...?


He's mad that I said that NXT was meh. Honestly for me I didnt enjoy any of it just like he didnt like AEW. It's fine though NXT might not be for me just like AEW might not be for him. Although I do sound condencending which for that. Sorry @SAFFF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fuck are you talking about...?


nibba having ridiculously strong biases against a company even when they put out the superior product.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, that. Meh. All I know is that if I have to keep hearing about penises whenever the subject of AEW comes up, I'm headed out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, that. Meh. All I know is that if I have to keep hearing about penises whenever the subject of AEW comes up, I'm headed out.


It's just heated stuff. Although I also will admit I'm salty about AEW cause I worry about NXT taking people away


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

People will change the channel when the women wrestle on AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> People will change the channel when the women wrestle on AEW.


Yea that's one of the many flaws of AEW.

Lack of star power , women seem sloppy although. Riho helps, the phobia with Nyla , and people assuming the Elite are just another NWO


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's just heated stuff. Although I also will admit I'm salty about AEW cause I worry about NXT taking people away



Currently watching NXT and the one thing I'm noticing so far is that this shit is great, but seems kinda unsustainable. They're basically attempting to counterprogram with a Takeover pay-per-view, which is fine, but eventually they're gonna have to stop panicking, slow down and actually build to stuff and that's when this marathon actually starts.

This is the main reason, other than the hype, why people are being forgiving of AEW's show and enjoyed it a little more. I think everyone understands you kinda have a TV show to do here. And one edge they have at the moment is that they set up a ton of shit. Gonna be checking out NXT next week cuz I'm a fan and I trust them, but there's not much to look forward to other than whatever Finn does, and that, I feel, is the edge. Basically this is my longwinded way of saying the only way NXT is gonna "take people away" (which I really don't think they will cuz it's 2019) is if they actually start focusing on their own shit and give us some intrigue and stuff t look forward to.

They have the power and roster depth to do so. But with this past rating, I dunno if they'll take it as a sign to do that, but rather just an immediate assumption that they didn't hotshot enough. We'll see. Until then chill.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

We're only one week in and everyone's already fantasizing about dick sucking and who's taking and giving what. I don't judge, but it's making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Currently watching NXT and the one thing I'm noticing so far is that this shit is great, but seems kinda unsustainable. They're basically attempting to counterprogram with a Takeover pay-per-view, which is fine, but eventually they're gonna have to stop panicking, slow down and actually build to stuff.
> 
> This is the main reason, other than the hype, why people are being forgiving of AEW's show and enjoyed it a little more. I think everyone understands you kinda have a TV show to do here and . And one edge they have at the moment is that they set up a ton of shit. Gonna be checking out NXT next week cuz I'm a fan and I trust them, but there's not much to look forward to other than whatever Finn does, and that, I feel, is the edge. Basically this is my longwinded way of saying the only way NXT is gonna "take people away" (which I really don't think they will cuz it's 2019) is if they actually start focusing on their own shit and give us some intrigue.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm legit worried of AEW going away. I've wanted an alternative so I can just move on from WWE since I can't take the main roster booking. If AEW goes out of business I think I'll probably give up on wrestling since I dont have time or resources to keep up with NJPW or indy promotions .


I think I put all my chips on AEW which is bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Currently watching NXT and the one thing I'm noticing so far is that this shit is great, but seems kinda unsustainable. They're basically attempting to counterprogram with a Takeover pay-per-view, which is fine, but eventually they're gonna have to stop panicking, slow down and actually build to stuff and that's when this marathon actually starts.
> 
> This is the main reason, other than the hype, why people are being forgiving of AEW's show and enjoyed it a little more. I think everyone understands you kinda have a TV show to do here. And one edge they have at the moment is that they set up a ton of shit. Gonna be checking out NXT next week cuz I'm a fan and I trust them, but there's not much to look forward to other than whatever Finn does, and that, I feel, is the edge. Basically this is my longwinded way of saying the only way NXT is gonna "take people away" (which I really don't think they will cuz it's 2019) is if they actually start focusing on their own shit and give us some intrigue.
> 
> ...


Uncomfortable you say?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's just heated stuff. Although I also will admit I'm salty about AEW cause I worry about NXT taking people away


nxt ain't taking shit away with that rating. its clear something about the brand doesn't bring enough interest to it. either being a developmental brand, the curse of wwe's name giving people kneejerk reactions or what, this is kinda telling of if hhh is capable of creating stars tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> nxt ain't taking shit away with that rating. its clear something about the brand doesn't bring enough interest to it. either being a developmental brand, the curse of wwe's name giving people kneejerk reactions or what, this is kinda telling of if hhh is capable of creating stars tho.


He will. Plus I saw them post a clip of teasing of the Club full reunion. I do think Hunter has a star in Velvet Dream . 
Damn though sorry for my annoying fanboyism.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I guess I'm legit worried of AEW going away. I've wanted an alternative so I can just move on from WWE since I can't take the main roster booking. If AEW goes out of business I think I'll probably give up on wrestling since I dont have time or resources to keep up with NJPW or indy promotions .
> 
> 
> I think I put all my chips on AEW which is bad



Impact shit the bed in so many ways and bet on so many bum leg horses that one wouldn't be unfair to assume that at some point they were doing it on purpose.
Impact is currently on fucking AXS and will be in more homes in the near future.
And maybe I'm being a mark... but I trust the people running AEW more than I ever trusted the people that tried and failed to murder TNA.

They will be fine. Trust me, I get it. *breathes*.... *Trust me... i fucking get it...  * 
but they'll be fine.



SAFFF said:


> Uncomfortable you say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Impact shit the bed in so many ways and bet on so many bum leg horses that one wouldn't be unfair to assume that at some point they were doing it on purpose.
> Impact is currently on fucking AXS and will be in more homes in the near future.
> And maybe I'm being a mark... but I trust the people running AEW more than I ever trusted the people that tried and failed to murder TNA.
> 
> ...


Well now that I admit to being a fanboy I hope they do get their stuff together.

Also real question, should Nyla ever win the belt? Cause I feel that people in LGBQT might be happy but the wrestling fans might dip on AEW if they do it


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He will. Plus I saw them post a clip of teasing of the Club full reunion. I do think Hunter has a star in Velvet Dream .
> Damn though sorry for my annoying fanboyism.


its all good, I just got tired of all the blind AEW praise I've seen on other sites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its all good, I just got tired of all the blind AEW praise I've seen on other sites.


I get it.  It's just people are desperate for an alternative that they'll excuse stuff. But yea NXT was quality .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well now that I admit to being a fanboy I hope they do get their stuff together.
> 
> Also real question, should Nyla ever win the belt? Cause I feel that people in LGBQT might be happy but the wrestling fans might dip on AEW if they do it



Tough tightrope to walk isn't it?
Do you admit to and adhere to the shittiness of a lot of the more vocal wrasslin' fans to keep their loyalty or do you stick to the guns that you claim to brandish with inclusivity and aim for more?

Speaking purely from a standpoint of cold hard logic... typically no one gives a shit about the criticisms of people that they can claim a moral highground over, regardless of how legit said criticisms actually are. Trust me. In my opinion it's a way better option to eventually give her a big win if they truly see something in her and if they lose people, whether because they're close-minded or because she... well, she sucks... then they're just gonna lose people. But I don't think they'd be heavy losses because the show is more than Nyla.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> its all good, I just got tired of all the blind AEW praise I've seen on other sites.



Don't extrapolate Reddit onto this thread. You know better than that dude.
I'm not even joking, this is a legit lecture. C'mon, mah niqqa.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

Will Smackdown hit 3m tomorrow night?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Easily. I'm honestly expecting 4.
I mean... it's the Rock.

I know analysts were disappointed by the numbers from the appearance by Steve Austin but, with all due respect to him, dude's not the Rock. And Football's been going in on the advertisements. If they don't get a solid 4 or at LEAST 3.5, I'm gonna laugh my ass off.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Don't extrapolate Reddit onto this thread. You know better than that dude.
> I'm not even joking, this is a legit lecture. C'mon, mah niqqa.


ima post more shawn gifs.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2019)

Almost done with NXT, these commercials make me wanna die.
This tag match is super lit tho.



SAFFF said:


> ima post more shawn gifs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Tough tightrope to walk isn't it?
> Do you admit to and adhere to the shittiness of a lot of the more vocal wrasslin' fans to keep their loyalty or do you stick to the guns that you claim to brandish with inclusivity and aim for more?
> 
> Speaking purely from a standpoint of cold hard logic... typically no one gives a shit about the criticisms of people that they can claim a moral highground over, regardless of how legit said criticisms actually are. Trust me. In my opinion it's a way better option to eventually give her a big win if they truly see something in her and if they lose people, whether because they're close-minded or because she... well, she sucks... then they're just gonna lose people. But I don't think they'd be heavy losses because the show is more than Nyla.


Honestly my criticism on Nyla is pure wrestling. She's not ready. The thing you pointed out how she gets people invested though is something to look at but she is green in the ring right now.

Still it's insane the hate Nyla gets.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea that's one of the many flaws of AEW.
> 
> Lack of star power , women seem sloppy although. Riho helps, the phobia with Nyla , and people assuming the Elite are just another NWO


 
Let's face it, any group with 3 or more people are going to be "Just another NWO" by some stupid people.  Remember people were going that way with The Shield.  The only post NWO trio that hasn't had "Another nwo." has been New Day and that's because they decided to go with their own thing. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god you don't think he'll go far right?



Honestly when it comes to this smackdown this is what I am worried about.  Last 10 minutes Rock comes out.  Does his bit, then opens the phone and before he dials this blasts out.


Because people will think it's a wrestling return.  Not a Fox thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Let's face it, any group with 3 or more people are going to be "Just another NWO" by some stupid people.  Remember people were going that way with The Shield.  The only post NWO trio that hasn't had "Another nwo." has been New Day and that's because they decided to go with their own thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I forgot about that 


Yea people think he's back with WWE .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea I forgot about that
> 
> 
> Yea people think he's back with WWE .



Honestly that wouldn't surprise me that he had talks with AEW, Vince panicked and worked with Fox to bring him over.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2019)

Smart move by Vince.

I expect AEW to lose viewers next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly that wouldn't surprise me that he had talks with AEW, Vince panicked and worked with Fox to bring him over.


So those shots on ESPN might have been an inside job?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So those shots on ESPN might have been an inside job?



I'd give it a 5-10% chance.  I'm just thinking of most extreme possibilities.  With WWE you need to be careful about being worked.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

I still think Jericho is unreliable for AEW because of his personal relationship with Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'd give it a 5-10% chance.  I'm just thinking of most extreme possibilities.  With WWE you need to be careful about being worked.


Also apparently they sent out a.congratulations to AEW statement


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also apparently they sent out a.congratulations to AEW statement



I'll be honest, outside of a few jokes here and there (Cody smashing the Triple H throne) I don't think there's any bad blood between AEW/WWE.  It's like console wars.  Sony/MS/Nintendo workers and such are all on decent to good terms with each other while the fanboys try to stoke flames.

Now I know NXT is going up against it but Vince would have been stupid to keep it on the network on that day or move it.  I mean it's not WCW peak level here.  Plus most of the wrestlers on both companies know each other and are friends.

Which reminds me of an interview hall and nash did a few years back when they were talking about WWF and WCW wrestlers sharing a hotel.  Some officials were worried that the wrestlers would go full in with promotional loyalty and a fight would start.  But instead everyone just chilled in the bar and were basically having a party that for once didn't get out of hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'll be honest, outside of a few jokes here and there (Cody smashing the Triple H throne) I don't think there's any bad blood between AEW/WWE.  It's like console wars.  Sony/MS/Nintendo workers and such are all on decent to good terms with each other while the fanboys try to stoke flames.
> 
> Now I know NXT is going up against it but Vince would have been stupid to keep it on the network on that day or move it.  I mean it's not WCW peak level here.  Plus most of the wrestlers on both companies know each other and are friends.
> 
> Which reminds me of an interview hall and nash did a few years back when they were talking about WWF and WCW wrestlers sharing a hotel.  Some officials were worried that the wrestlers would go full in with promotional loyalty and a fight would start.  But instead everyone just chilled in the bar and were basically having a party that for once didn't get out of hand.


Thats true. Honestly though I do think Vince has no issues with most of AEW except.....Moxley and Jericho


----------



## pat pat (Oct 4, 2019)

You guys are overdoing it , calm down its fucking wrasslin as for the ratings it was always happening, the same thing would be if the places were inverted (fans will always be wild) 

But if anything is confirmed, its that
Workrate.doesnt.draws( because nxt had wayyy better workrate, wrasslin quality)
 , it's a fact having good matches doesnt do shit, it's only perception,the feeling of the event and the storytelling.
Connor vs Mayweather wasnt anywhere near the best boxing match but because of floyd and connor's shticks and the whole construction of the event it became the biggest drawing boxing match in history. Same for wrestling and any sport or entertainment.
Perception and story, the aew guys just knows how to deal with a younger audience, in demo their younger audience is around 900k....( 18-49 ), this is the ufc/attitude era audience.
   It's the little stupid things like the Elite's themesong being a ripoff of marvel's themsong and shit like that that makes the difference.
   Actually if you go by meltzer, what hurt nxt wasnt even aew, it was MLB's big game. So separate audience, the majority of people who watched dynamite didnt watch nxt last week. Both will be fine and should focus on themselves because this "war" is bullshit since both shows have different audiences


Shirker said:


> Oh, that. Meh. All I know is that if I have to keep hearing about penises whenever the subject of AEW comes up, I'm headed out.


 it's because of Nyla Rose , she is trans


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Y'all overanalyzing a single episode of a new show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Randy Orton said the n-word on twitch


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

MRS MCMAHON, GET DOWN!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh look Hunter said what Moxley did after DON


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm being a huge glutton for punishment, but I'm actually mildly looking forward to SDL.

I mean it's on Fox now. They gotta try, right? They have to. They wouldn't hit me again, would they?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2019)

So how much did Fox spend to get the airing rights to Smackdown anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm being a huge glutton for punishment, but I'm actually mildly looking forward to SDL.
> 
> I mean it's on Fox now. They gotta try, right? They have to. They wouldn't hit me again, would they?


Either they will try too hard and fuck it up or they will just do the usual and fuck it up proving they aren't capable of knocking smackdown out of the park anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Real conversation with my sister as I'm letting her borrow my vacuum cleaner.

Me: "You excited for Smackdown tonight?"
Her: *Suddenly realizes that that is, in fact, tonight* "Probably not live cuz I'm not caught up, but yeah I'll check it out."
Me: "Dwayne's gonna be there"
Her, flatly: "_...who cares?_"

Real talk, I can't entirely disagree with that. 
Gotta lot of respect for Rocky, but honestly I'm not anticipating him nearly as much as just the Fox deal in general.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Ignoring the paradigm shift comment huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Either they will try too hard and fuck it up or they will just do the usual and fuck it up proving they aren't capable of knocking smackdown out of the park anymore.


Or they might do well? 

I think for tonight they can't fuck up so I'm sure theyll do this show a good one.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real conversation with my sister as I'm letting her borrow my vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Me: "You excited for Smackdown tonight?"
> Her: *Suddenly realizes that that is, in fact, tonight* "Probably not live cuz I'm not caught up, but yeah I'll check it out."
> ...


Well its probably just some one time shit and not a set up for a program of any kind so I kinda agree. But its always nice to have a Rock segment as long as its not wack like some of the ones he's done this decade.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or they might do well?
> 
> I think for tonight they can't fuck up so I'm sure theyll do this show a good one.


Maybe. it will be more interesting to see if they can maintain the ratings Fox wants from them moving forward.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Maybe. it will be more interesting to see if they can maintain the ratings Fox wants from them moving forward.


I think Brandon Cutler from AEW said it best ...don't fret on the ratings just enjoy the show. Let's just watch and enjoy this week of wrasslin.


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Randy Orton said the n-word on twitch


Watching people get into some shit about it is funny as hell. it's not a big deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh look Hunter said what Moxley did after DON


 go check their media conference at the comic con today it's hilarious
Jericho is talking about his title being locked in the arc of the covenant
Moxley is talking about jungle boy's hairs smelling very good
The woman doing the interview was like "what in the world...."


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2019)

nigga



oh shit i'm black. let me grab my bleach and spark outrage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Ratings for Smackdown will not be as expected.  ALDS Game 1 Yankees twins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

I don’t even think I will be home for the show.  Friday is a tough night.  Shrug


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

teddy said:


> Watching people get into some shit about it is funny as hell. it's not a big deal



Yeah he's just acting like one of those dumbass kids on COD . Plus he seemed high or drunk as hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Ratings for Smackdown will not be as expected.  ALDS Game 1 Yankees twins.


Twins always choke against the Yanks though


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Twins always choke against the Yanks though


It won’t be a choke this year.  Yanks are better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ??...dude the Rock is  on the show
> 
> dude I am a fucking back guy and i use every iteration of ^ (use bro) ^ (use bro) and even niggbro to call my friend (even the chinese one) it's just a vgar way to say "bro" or "dude", that's why black rappers spam it in their songs,  If you listen in the context he said it it's just not that bad he was playing got a nice nice and threw a "Bam ^ (use bro)" that's it
> But in the butterfly snowflake era this is the end of the world :
> ...


I get it but I don't use it out of respect for black people.  Plus I feel like using dude , bro is more easier to show less aggressive tone since I'd rather not have heat with people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It won’t be a choke this year.  Yanks are better.


Well the Twins are supposed to have a high powered offense this year. So maybe not them beating the yanks as a choke since Yanks one of the WS faves  but more as Yanks shutting Twins out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Enjoy Smackdown dudes. I'm heading out to eat at Dennys with some friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get it but I don't use it out of respect for black people.  Plus I feel like using dude , bro is more easier to show less aggressive tone since I'd rather not have heat with people.



Nothing wrong with expressing respect by not doing it yourself. I can appreciate that.

When people get all uppity and try to force that value on others is where the problem lies. I'm probably alone in this, but I always feel patronized and insulted whenever I have to see some honky bitch from SanFran hop on the internet and go all "yikes, not cool" when its uttered in a non-insulting or comedic context. I feel like I'm being treated like a child and being spoken for. I know that's not the intent and people are trying to help, but I feel  like in doing that a loooooot of people, including some of my own disappointingly, miss the fucking point and simply like throwing their weight around. Eh, but whatever.

In lighter wrasslin' related news, SmackethDown is in 25 minutes. Sling ain't got Fox cuz TV execs a shit, so I'm Taima-bound tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

No Fox on Sling?  Since when!???


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Like a week and a half ago I think.
I'll check again in case the issue has been resolved, but Fox was running ads about it all last Sunday during the Chiefs/Lions game (as if the shit isn't most likely their fault). AT&T supposedly got it dropped as well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

Brock.  Love that guy!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Just checked
"FOX gone! FOX Gone~!
Whaddaya gonna do?!"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

« Fox has removed their channel from Sling »

« We’re working to bring this channel back as part of an ongoing commitment to give you the tv you love, with all of the flexibility you want, at the best value possible. »

It sounds like I won’t be watching Smackdown either.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

why don't you guys use illegal streaming sites?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Everyone sucking up to Vince again.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> why don't you guys use illegal streaming sites?



I do when I'm out of options.
Heck, Taima is honestly my preferred way to watch wrestling because of the shitposty chat on the left of the screen.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Like the new Smackdown stage.

BTW, if I seem like I'm posting in the past, it's because Taima.TV is, like 3 minutes behind.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Tron looks nice.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

>WWE can afford AC/DC as a weekly intro

A'ight, I see you.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Corbin about to make Becky his Queen.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

I forgot Becky had those weird smoke plumes in her entrance.

Okay, seriously, who's dumb idea was it to get rid of pyro? Like, who specifically? I feel like Vince had that whispered in his ear by some dumbfuck and he was like "sure"


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Like the new Smackdown stage.
> 
> BTW, if I seem like I'm posting in the past, it's because Taima.TV is, like 3 minutes behind.


yea but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Becky is wet


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

These lads are putting Rock at the top of the first hour. Cuz that's what ya do.

Whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

Imagine not even using pyro at PPV’s.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Rock hasn't last a step.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Baron has just been burried for life.  Just like Billy Gunn when he was KOTR.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh, hey, an over star. This is what they look like.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Corbin's testicles are adequate


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Y'know, don't get me wrong. As far as roles for heels this is a good one... but why did Corbin win King of the Ring?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 4, 2019)

NXT beats AEW for Week 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

We're 30 mins in....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

>Quoting Ric Flair in reference to Becky Lynch

The balls.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Decent match.

This crowd isn't mic'd the best.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

>Using the word "Draft"
It's still kinda up in the air what the quality of these shows is gonna look like, but if being on FOX means the removal of dipshit terminology like "Shake-up", this'll be a nice relationship.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Bray is threatening to murder Seth.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

bray killing that coked out rabbit was the best thing so far.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

"Fiend just threw Seth off the stage"
Oh, no. All 3 feet.

Also, ffs these commercials, what is happening?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

"Can you imagine a WWE without Shane?"

Yes... yes I-- I can, I--.
He was absent for like 12 years Cole what're you...?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

>Literally muting the crowd

...huh.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Kinda bored.
This isn't a bad show, but I think I'm gonna tap out. Other than Brock, which is a sure shot loss on Kofi, there isn't much left here.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

Jeff Hardy was arrested guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

KO won?


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Oct 4, 2019)

My hopes might have been too high but this episode hasn't done anything for me. Just staying tuned in for the title match.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Hmm only 10 mins.  Who gonna run in and stop brock?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hmm only 10 mins.  Who gonna run in and stop brock?


Goldberg/Austin


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Daniel Bryan might have the second shortest match now with a main title loss


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 4, 2019)

Cain Velasquez.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Cain Velasquez.



Brock can get his win back at Saudi oil money 4


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

They finally got the belt off of Kofi?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

None of that surprised me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


Enjoyed the show?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 4, 2019)

Cain coming out to attack Brock is pretty lit. They should put a shirt on him to cover his burrito belly though for the future.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

Tyson Fury was there too.  WWE really pulled out all the stops.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nothing wrong with expressing respect by not doing it yourself. I can appreciate that.
> 
> When people get all uppity and try to force that value on others is where the problem lies. I'm probably alone in this, but I always feel patronized and insulted whenever I have to see some honky bitch from SanFran hop on the internet and go all "yikes, not cool" when its uttered in a non-insulting or comedic context. I feel like I'm being treated like a child and being spoken for. I know that's not the intent and people are trying to help, but I feel  like in doing that a loooooot of people, including some of my own disappointingly, miss the fucking point and simply like throwing their weight around. Eh, but whatever.
> 
> In lighter wrasslin' related news, SmackethDown is in 25 minutes. Sling ain't got Fox cuz TV execs a shit, so I'm Taima-bound tonight.



I've gotten to meet a lot of good african american people in my jobs and here so I know that I want to continue to give respect like they have to me. 

Anyways how was Smackdown boys?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 4, 2019)

1. NXT
2. AEW
3. Smackdown
4. Raw

for week 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I've gotten to meet a lot of good african american people in my jobs and here so I know that I want to continue to give respect like they have to me.
> 
> Anyways how was Smackdown boys?



Just another episode.
Apparently Cain Velasquez showed up, which is actually pretty cool. I ended up getting really bored though. Not a terrible shitshow, but I'm probably not gonna bother keeping up with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just another episode.
> Apparently Cain Velasquez showed up, which is actually pretty cool. I ended up getting really bored though. Not a terrible shitshow, but I'm probably not gonna bother keeping up with it.



Ah ok. I kinda am cutting off Raw and Smackdown but will tune in to NXT. I have a schedule. NWA , AEW , NXT , WOW , Impact and NJPW. Those I'll tune in for.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

That’s too much wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s too much wrestling.


I know. NJPW is mostly for Mox and also Liger being bat shit insane.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2019)

Under 15 seconds from starting bell to ending bell.  Well the belt off Kofi and now on Crocos Lesners.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Under 15 seconds from starting bell to ending bell.  Well the belt off Kofi and now on Crocos Lesners.


Just need to get the belts off of Seth and Becky now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2019)

It just needs to be said.  But boy.  WWE really is pushing Becky hard.  Segments with Stone Cold.  Segments with the Rock.  It’s amazing that they are doing so much.  And she is still stale asf!  Incredible!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Just need to get the belts off of Seth and Becky now.


Guess Ronda and Cain will do that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It just needs to be said.  But boy.  WWE really is pushing Becky hard.  Segments with Stone Cold.  Segments with the Rock.  It’s amazing that they are doing so much.  And she is still stale asf!  Incredible!



The merch must flow.  Honestly with Ronda out for family business and what not (Total Garbage Divas) they need an empowered female and Becky is still using the moniker The Man so the shoving down our throats.......I mean push continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The merch must flow.  Honestly with Ronda out for family business and what not (Total Garbage Divas) they need an empowered female and Becky is still using the moniker The Man so the shoving down our throats.......I mean push continues.


Damn Becky's getting the Seth treatment from you guys as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

It was a sanction hit job, holy shit the character assassination here.  Also the crowd reaction or lack off when Becky got her shots in on Corbin as well. 

Well good luck VInce on trying to scrub off the STD chants from one of your top heels now, it'll be up with with Billy Bitchcakes and AOPeePee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It was a sanction hit job, holy shit the character assassination here.  Also the crowd reaction or lack off when Becky got her shots in on Corbin as well.
> 
> Well good luck VInce on trying to scrub off the STD chants from one of your top heels now, it'll be up with with Billy Bitchcakes and AOPeePee.


I dont know man Becky got a reaction 

She is getting overpushed but she was strong here


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2019)

Aw shit here we go again


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2019)

Becky sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Becky sucks


My dick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Cain Velasquez said he's not signed with WWE yet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

Kofi is so fucking stupid.  Why did he run at Brock???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Enjoyed the show?


It was pretty damn good, 9/10 for me. Only thing i didn't enjoy was Hager being the big reveal but it's ok. Riho-Nyla was MOTN due to the amount of heat it had.

*Edit: *My girlfriend loved it so much she offered to pay for the tickets in two weeks when they come to Philly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It just needs to be said.  But boy.  WWE really is pushing Becky hard.  Segments with Stone Cold.  Segments with the Rock.  It’s amazing that they are doing so much.  And she is still stale asf!  Incredible!


She was a flash in the pan, her time is up. People will complain that WWE ruined her, but the fact is she isn't good enough in the ring or on the mic to keep the crowd behind her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

I’m surprised to see people unhappy about Kofi.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She was a flash in the pan, her time is up. People will complain that WWE ruined her, but the fact is she isn't good enough in the ring or on the mic to keep the crowd behind her.



Eh, two things can be true at once.

Becky's not the most fantastic wrestler, but boy does it not help anyone to be as clumsy as they were before and after WM season. But hey, broken record.



Rukia said:


> I’m surprised to see people unhappy about Kofi.



Why?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Eh, *two things can be true at once.*
> 
> Becky's not the most fantastic wrestler, but boy does it not help anyone to be as clumsy as they were before and after WM season. But hey, broken record.


I can agree with that.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It was pretty damn good, 9/10 for me. Only thing i didn't enjoy was Hager being the big reveal but it's ok. Riho-Nyla was MOTN due to the amount of heat it had.
> 
> *Edit: *My girlfriend loved it so much she offered to pay for the tickets in two weeks when they come to Philly.


Lmfao nyla wouldn't bother me if she wasn't so damn fat. shit reminds me of nia jax near levels.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Lmfao nyla wouldn't bother me if she wasn't so damn fat. shit reminds me of nia jax near levels.


Fat and weak. They tried to put her over with the post match beatdown and she almost killed poor nakazawa.

There was a lot of people in my section that were more worried about them making their first ever woman's champ a Biological man, and i sort of agree with that too. I have no problem with them putting the belt on her down the line though, if she can improve that is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Lmfao nyla wouldn't bother me if she wasn't so damn fat. shit reminds me of nia jax near levels.


Is it cause you're worried about a peekaboo?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

Matt Riddle vs Goldberg is a hot program imo.  Definitely want to see it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is it cause you're worried about a peekaboo?


a what?  I just don't wanna see a super fat fucker wrestling unless they're any good at their craft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> a what?  I just don't wanna see a super fat fucker wrestling unless they're any good at their craft.


Never mind. Nah yea I get you. She's green as fuck but with WWE absorbing most women wrestlers they have very few options. They do need to get Tessa for sure though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

I feel like I am pretty progressive.  Pretending that Nyla is a woman is a bridge too far for me.  Sorry, can’t do it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

Saudi Arabia is going to be a big show guys.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

@Jon Moxley how are the Twins doing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley how are the Twins doing?


The had a lead and blew it as usual


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Aww he's asking for The Rock to face Sammy Guevara at Mania. How kind of him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aww he's asking for The Rock to face Sammy Guevara at Mania. How kind of him



The star of the Tooth Fairy vs Ben Stiller's stand in from Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The star of the Tooth Fairy vs Ben Stiller's stand in from Tropic Thunder.



Truly a match made for WWE to get the mainstream media


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

@SAFFF @Gibbs Yo..........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Seriously though, saw the Kofi vs Brock main event, and jesus christ  ..........Cain Velasquez is a beast 


Oh and Kofi got squashed I guess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously though, saw the Kofi vs Brock main event, and jesus christ  ..........Cain Velasquez is a beast
> 
> 
> Oh and Kofi got squashed I guess



Match was so quick even DB sent his condolences.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

AEW tag team titles look sweet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

Kofi should be squashed.  We learned the truth about that man!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Match was so quick even DB sent his condolences.


Being real , FOX legit just told WWE to tell the wrestlers that they only want UFC guys on the wrestling program last night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kofi should be squashed.  We learned the truth about that man!


I mean so should Alexa but she's around cause she gives head to Dunn and Vince


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

Alexa has mic skills and facial expressions.  So she is at least a good sports entertainer.  Kofi is mediocre at everything.  And I would say his facial expressions are actually below average!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Alexa has mic skills and facial expressions.  So she is at least a good sports entertainer.  Kofi is mediocre at everything.  And I would say his facial expressions are actually below average!




I will admit Kofi's face expressions are hilariously awful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

There are at least twenty five professional wrestlers in that company that are better overall than Kofi.

I actually kind of let Kofi fly under the radar because I think Becky and Seth are bigger problems.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

I enjoyed this week. We were given the illusion that pro wrestling is a hot product.

That illusion will fall apart and disintegrate.  But for one week, I like it!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I enjoyed this week. We were given the illusion that pro wrestling is a hot product.
> 
> That illusion will fall apart and disintegrate.  But for one week, I like it!


I love how true this comment is. 

Impact and NWA fucked up not being on this week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2019)

God bless Mark Henry, came out near the end of the interview to console Kofi.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2019)

I love Mark Henry.  And for the record.  He is ten times the superstar Kofi is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

One, you are tempting fate playing a fighting game when just engaged to each other. 

Two, Woods you are making hand over fist iin money yet you don't have the DLC characters unlocked.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind. Nah yea I get you. She's green as fuck but with WWE absorbing most women wrestlers they have very few options. They do need to get Tessa for sure though.





Rukia said:


> I feel like I am pretty progressive.  Pretending that Nyla is a woman is a bridge too far for me.  Sorry, can’t do it.


 when your  women's roster is so thin you're pushing a trans over actual women.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being real , FOX legit just told WWE to tell the wrestlers that they only want UFC guys on the wrestling program last night



I mean....
When Bork and Rhonda are the only pushers in half a decade since Cena left, the message pretty much writes itself.

Not blaming the talent of course, but hey.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Fox is back on Sling.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2019)

Proof that
Football >>>> Whatever gay shit you enjoy

Shame it happened after the SDL premiere, but honestly not only does it probably not matter that much but also... not really an episode worthy of the slight boost anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I mean....
> When Bork and Rhonda are the only pushers in half a decade since Cena left, the message pretty much writes itself.
> 
> Not blaming the talent of course, but hey.


Yea but now it's coming from outside too makes it feel bad man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

They're retiring the women's tag titles


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're retiring the women's tag titles


I bet the merch will be worth a pretty penny in the near future. Especially the action figures.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Palm Siberia .


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Proof that
> Football >>>> Whatever gay shit you enjoy
> 
> Shame it happened after the SDL premiere, but honestly not only does it probably not matter that much but also... not really an episode worthy of the slight boost anyway.



I dunno but football has men dying to hug each other instead of getting the goal


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're retiring the women's tag titles


Not surprised at the slightest.

I'm surprised they lasted this long .

I said from the start the main roster women's divisions isn't big or diverse enough for a tag team division.

I also said they don't even need two women champions.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're retiring the women's tag titles


What, really??


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Not surprised at the slightest.
> 
> I'm surprised they lasted this long .
> 
> ...



Paige, Charlotte, Rhonda, Asuka, Io Shirai and Alexa Bliss are the only real draw/talent out there in the women’s division. 

Everyone else either suck in the ring or look like a transgender or looks like a hippo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Not surprised at the slightest.
> 
> I'm surprised they lasted this long .
> 
> ...



Yeah but still a shame it couldn't at least last for a year.  Maybe if they had stretched out the women feuds and build.........well also cause WWE hates tag teams so I guess it was never meant to last


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Fuck. Off.*


Damn I didn't know you liked the tag team division that much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Paige, Charlotte, Rhonda, Asuka, Io Shirai and Alexa Bliss are the only real draw/talent out there in the women’s division.
> 
> Everyone else either suck in the ring or look like a transgender or looks like a hippo



Eh Alexa is hot but she's not as big a draw as Becky.


How is Asuka a draw when they barely have her on?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh Alexa is hot but she's not as big a draw as Becky.
> 
> 
> How is Asuka a draw when they barely have her on?



Asuka was a draw back in NxT but Vince is a racist so he’s not giving Asuka any chances after being drafted to the main roster. Asuka is the only one who can put on a 5* match imo

Becky is a fraud. I’d rather have Alexa on tv doing the same shitty moonsault just to see her jiggle dat ass


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Asuka was a draw back in NxT but Vince is a racist so he’s not giving Asuka any chances after being drafted to the main roster. Asuka is the only one who can put on a 5* match imo
> 
> Becky is a fraud. I’d rather have Alexa on tv doing the same shitty moonsault just to see her jiggle dat ass


Then you're just talking with your dick. Nothing wrong with that but if you're trying to bring up drawing power she isnt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then you're just talking with your dick. Nothing wrong with that but if you're trying to bring up drawing power she isnt.



Well maybe i give Alexa too much credit but she’s young and has a lot to learn and offer at the same time 

Anyway, since this shit is on Fox TV now, this means that Vince is Mickey Mouse’s bitch 

Inb4, John Cena appears in Kingdom Hearts 4


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd argue Paige outdraws both of them because of her sextape leak.

I've downloaded all of them course.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

My opinion on the women as draws:

(Formerly Ronda Rousey)
1. Becky Lynch (it took a lot of work from wwe)
2. Alexa Bliss
3. Charlotte
4. Sasha Banks
5. Asuka
6. Bayley
7. Naomi
8. Natalya

Nikki Bella or AJ Lee could come back and be as over as any of these women.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

And yeah, if Paige were wrestling she may move up to the top of this list.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

WWE just added 4 matches to the PPV.  Nice job utilizing your tv time fellas!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Becky’s and Sasha’s finishers have the weirdest transition moves and it looks really awkward and fake

Everytime Sasha does that fake backstabber transition to her finisher, i get tears and just fast forward the shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

Hell in a Cell is tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Hell in a Cell is tonight?


Yeah.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

There will probably be title changes because wwe needs to set up for the draft.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

WWE uploading some good content to their YouTube channel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

I heard Edge might be coming back...if that’s true then they need Vickie on board too


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard Edge might be coming back...if that’s true then they need Vickie on board too


They come back together and then have Edge kick her to the curb for her oldest daughter.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

King: Sasha doesn't want any other woman to succede.

Is that why she's teaming with Bayley?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

We need Rhonda back tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Shasha throws every chair in the ring.  Everytime someone does that it's a sign they're about to lose.  And also tapping out when you have a chair in range is just dumb booking.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

Sasha is a glorified jobber


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Bludgeon Brothers (or whatever they are called) should win this one as they're an actual tag team.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

They kept the belt on Becky?  Why on earth would they do that?  Sasha’s return to wwe hasn’t amounted to anything after all.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Either Roman legit hurt his knee or in 5 minutes he sold his knee better than his brother Seth did during his entire "My knee is one hit away from self destruction." phase.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bludgeon Brothers (or whatever they are called) should win this one as they're an actual tag team.


Actual tag teams somehow always weaker than a makeshift tag team of two top singles wrestlers when it comes to wwe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bludgeon Brothers (or whatever they are called) should win this one as they're an actual tag team.



Logic seem to have left Vince’s brain a looooong time ago


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Well maybe i give Alexa too much credit but she’s young and has a lot to learn and offer at the same time
> 
> Anyway, since this shit is on Fox TV now, this means that Vince is Mickey Mouse’s bitch
> 
> Inb4, John Cena appears in Kingdom Hearts 4



Disney doesnt own fox sports.

Has Asuka and Kairi gone heel?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me about HIAV boys, i almost forgot.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Disney doesnt own fox sports.
> 
> Has Asuka and Kairi gone heel?



For now. Wait till the Mouse gets its hands on Vince


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Asuka did something!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

This match exists to make Braun look good before his Tyson Fury program.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> For now. Wait till the Mouse gets its hands on Vince



First main event of WWE under Disney.

Spider-Man vs Jay Lethal as Black Machismo as Bonesaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Braun had to be saved from the calf crusher??


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

This was no good.  50/50 shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

The Street Profits stink.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Did I just see Tyler Breeze?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

King Corbin theme is great.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @Palm Siberia .


Thanks for the message.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn I didn't know you liked the tag team division that much



tbh, I don't. But...

-Title was won in a nothing 6 team EC match with no heat
-The team that won and at least _attempted_ to have the belt mean something *lost them mere weeks later
-*A promise of cross promotional title defenses they never fucking followed up on
-Belt was won by the shittiest tag team in the brand
-Said team, because they suck, lost a bunch of their matches, devaluing the title
-Title goes on two combatants that have only known each other on screen for, like a month (and one was teasing a heel turn shortly before)
-Belt is (allegedly) retiring after 8 months

It probably shouldn't really bug me at this point, but it's another huge example how much of a farce this "women's revolution" stuff is. They clearly, blatantly, and with unabashed contempt, do no give a darn about the division at all, but are trying to pretend that they do for meaningless clout and it's _bullshit_. It already makes me nauseous every time I have to see one of their dumb "we made it!!!" video packages regarding the subject, this just adds to it.

Title was a dumb idea as the roster was too thin, but if you're gonna do it, *try*.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> First main event of WWE under Disney.
> 
> Spider-Man vs Jay Lethal as Black Machismo as Bonesaw


This is better than Seth still being World champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

I can’t believe that Becky is still the champ. I have to assume Sasha will be drafted by Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Thanks for the message.


Shiit happy bday man. You're rarely around


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

His name is Shorty Gable?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> tbh, I don't. But...
> 
> -Title was won in a nothing 6 team EC match with no heat
> -The team that won and at least _attempted_ to have the belt mean something *lost them mere weeks later
> ...


Yea shame cause they could have had a decent division


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Honestly.  Cross and Bliss did a decent job with those tag titles.  They are in better standing now than they were when the Iconics had them.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

The Charlotte wrestling division is back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Wow.  I can’t believe they are going with Charlotte again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Humiliating storyline for Bayley.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Poor Shorty Gable.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

This should be a quick match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Do something Seth.  You loser.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

The ref called for the bell in a hell in a cell match?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

So uhh this is the second HIAC universal title match in a row that end with bullshit reasoning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

A supernatural entity has to be put on a stretcher because??


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

AEW chants, restart the match chants.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

That's it for the Fiend folks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

That’s a disgrace.

If it’s too soon for Bray to win or lose.  Then don’t book the match!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Unbelievable.  They begged the fans to go to AEW tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s a disgrace.
> 
> If it’s too soon for Bray to win or lose.  Then don’t book the match!!



It's like last year with Braun.  Vince was too scared to have him win or lose so after Brock F5s both it's end match because of stipulation not in HIAC.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

The hottest act in the past 5 years lasted about a month, Vince did it again.

@pat pat is a prophet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

F for that show.

And it’s a shame because the talent works hard.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2019)

...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bray is going to flip backstage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> ...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Everyone should be mad.

I want to know if this was a Vince idea or if someone else came up with it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

Fiend ate 20 curbstomps and never got pinned. lol worse part was when they were going to stretcher him away but thankfully they had him wake up and choke seth out with the claw.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shiit happy bday man. You're rarely around


Product is slowly killing my interest :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Everyone should be mad.
> 
> I want to know if this was a Vince idea or if someone else came up with it.


Come on man, do you have to ask?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

I wonder if the fiend was planned to win this but a Saudi Prince called Vince and said "That character will get Bray executed for breaking one of our stupid laws."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Fiend ate 20 curbstomps and never got pinned. lol worse part was when they were going to stretcher him away but thankfully they had him wake up and choke seth out with the claw.


It was instantly bad the second that Seth got a 2 count.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Bray should have just squashed Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

I should have watched Batwoman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Fiend ate 20 curbstomps and never got pinned. lol worse part was when they were going to stretcher him away but thankfully they had him wake up and choke seth out with the claw.


I liked that ending but man he should have won and still gone after Seth .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I had faith.........that the one thing they wouldn't fuck up was Bray.

I tried to give WWE some credit, my cousin was having a blast with Bray and he's a casual. 

And they made him question watching WWE. Well done whoever had this idea. Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

Sasha Banks is a dumb bitch for resigning ANOTHER extension.

First Cena and now Rollins.

Bray needed this win.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 6, 2019)

I can't wait for JD to bury this shit .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Sasha Banks is a dumb bitch for resigning ANOTHER extension.
> 
> First Cena and now Rollins.
> 
> Bray needed this win.



I made it a point that if you resign with WWE even though you know how they are, you're not in it for the wrestling business but for the money. It's cool if you want cash but, from now on you can't bitch about anything they do to you.

That's why I hope everyone learned something tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Top comment in response to WWE asking what was your favorite match of HIAC2019


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Okay, AEW.  I’m ready to give them a chance.

Improve your women’s division.  Get serious about competing.  WWE is really vulnerable right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Okay, AEW.  I’m ready to give them a chance.
> 
> Improve your women’s division.  Get serious about competing.  WWE is really vulnerable right now.




Besides women's division, cause they need to sign some that are interested, what else do you want them to do?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I made it a point that if you resign with WWE even though you know how they are, you're not in it for the wrestling business but for the money. It's cool if you want cash but, from now on you can't bitch about anything they do to you.
> 
> That's why I hope everyone learned something tonight.



Issue is that AEW/Impact/Roh?NJPW can only have so many people in it.  I mean they shouldn't be signing wwe people unless they want mid 2000s TNA memes of "New TNA world heavyweight champion." whenever a WWE guy was released.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

They need more male talent too obviously.  Especially since I am hearing rumors about TBS.  but the women’s division is the main problem.  They aren’t even in the top five women’s divisions in the world.  That’s a problem.

It’s too soon to have a million suggestions for them though.  They have had one show man.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

The alternative of course is to not feature women’s wrestling.  But that doesn’t seem to be the plan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Issue is that AEW/Impact/Roh?NJPW can only have so many people in it.  I mean they shouldn't be signing wwe people unless they want mid 2000s TNA memes of "New TNA world heavyweight champion." whenever a WWE guy was released.


NWA is starting up ......... Stardom for the ladies to get better


Women of Wrestling........beyond wrestling. The indies is the healthiest it's ever been. You can make a living and also have creative freedom to become what you can be. Time to stop being scared of finding yourself.

WWE has made them complacent because they bottle feed them. Plus Impact has gotten better as well though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Disqualified for kicking too much ass!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Disqualified for kicking too much ass!


They even asked in a poll on how they thought the match was gonna go and they had DQ as an option


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

They used that finish twice.  That’s how the OC got disqualified!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm just glad @Lord Trollbias isn't here.......dude would have snapped to see his boy destroyed again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They need more male talent too obviously.  Especially since I am hearing rumors about TBS.  but the women’s division is the main problem.  They aren’t even in the top five women’s divisions in the world.  That’s a problem.
> 
> It’s too soon to have a million suggestions for them though.  They have had one show man.


While i agree they need to add some bigger stars to the women's division, you're seriously underestimating the power of good booking. Riho vs Nyla haf more heat than any other match that night. Riho's win was the biggest pop with the only thing coming close being the opening bell to start Cody's match. 

It's easy to consider the performance underwhelming but if you followed the "road to" series and checked out other forums like reddit and the like, you would see that match mattered to every single person in the building. I lost my voice the second that bell rung and it still holds up as my favorite match of the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Lord Trollbias will be furious.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> While i agree they need to add some bigger stars to the women's division, you're seriously underestimating the power of good booking. Riho vs Nyla haf more heat than any other match that night. Riho's win was the biggest pop with the only thing coming close being the opening bell to start Cody's match.
> 
> It's easy to consider the performance underwhelming but if you followed the "road to" series and checked out other forums like reddit and the like, you would see that match mattered to every single person in the building. I lost my voice the second that bell rung and it still holds up as my favorite match of the night.


That’s the live crowd.  And they were won over.  1.5m is a nice number.  But it will take something more to grow to 3m.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

This is great timing for me to quit WWE.  I’m going to be in Europe the next two weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Cain Velasquez and Tyson Fury should be embarrassed to work with this company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Apparently people are throwing stuff at the arena.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Sasha Banks is a dumb bitch for resigning ANOTHER extension.
> 
> First Cena and now Rollins.
> 
> Bray needed this win.


yea she can basically never complain about how they book her ever again. She resigned and accepted being a glorified jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Being the Elite is on tomorrow 

I wish they could make fun of the red lighting


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 6, 2019)

That red lighting fucked with my eyes when I looked away in the room. That shit was way too red and you already have a red as a kane's dick cage surrounding everyone.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

What was Sasha thinking?  

Tbf.  I think even before she re-signed. She still had over two years left.  So she was never going to get a chance to leave.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

Tune in tomorrow to see Bobby Lashley and Lana.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2019)

Becky is a fraud get the title off of her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2019)

Wait. Why was the cell red?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Why was the cell red?


It's been red since last year 

stupid I know


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2019)

@Jake CENA i’m out dude.  Other than the women, can’t watch wwe anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2019)

fucking hell MJF you bastard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2019)

So the PPV was tonight.  Was going to ask what I missed but reading the past two pages......  Let my subscription expire and was going to renew to watch the PPV when it came on but going from the reaction just saved myself $10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's been red since last year
> 
> stupid I know



Wait. How can the crowd see anything then? 

As for the ending. Well, screwy and non-finishes are part of wrestling. But also you know, read the room? You got a repackaged guy coming in red hot and a champ people mostly feel pissy about in a gimmick PPV. Shit booked itself. Just give him the win lol. I thought 15-17 WWE was the worst era, but each year since then they prove otherwise. Glad I dropped that shit back in late 2016. 

AEW is interesting tho. I'll be keeping an eye on that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. How can the crowd see anything then?
> 
> As for the ending. Well, screwy and non-finishes are part of wrestling. But also you know, read the room? You got a repackaged guy coming in red hot and a champ people mostly feel pissy about in a gimmick PPV. Shit booked itself. Just give him the win lol. I thought 15-17 WWE was the worst era, but each year since then they prove otherwise. Glad I dropped that shit back in late 2016.
> 
> AEW is interesting tho. I'll be keeping an eye on that one.



Yeah I really was sure that WWE wasn't gonna mess this up. I wanted to be fair to WWE fans to not shit on the product like I always do but fuck if Vince didn't push me .


Yeah you arrived on time for AEW. Tag tourney gonna be fun as  hell


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Once it unfolded and you could see the crowd outrage.  How come there wasn’t someone in the back that could call an audible and actually restart the match??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wanted to be fair to WWE fans



Why tho? Even WWE itself aren't fair to WWE fans anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Once it unfolded and you could see the crowd outrage.  How come there wasn’t someone in the back that could call an audible and actually restart the match??



Vince hearing aid suddenly turned off as the ref called for the bell.

Supposedly X-Pac was doing a WWE endorsed watch along and called it shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Once it unfolded and you could see the crowd outrage.  How come there wasn’t someone in the back that could call an audible and actually restart the match??


They didn't think the backlash would be as bad as it was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why tho? Even WWE itself aren't fair to WWE fans anymore.


I guess cause I"m being too AEW biased.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm just sad though. I really liked Bray and maybe he'll recover but with this and the Rusev cucking on Raw and Kofi's jobbing.

I just can't man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They didn't think the backlash would be as bad as it was.


Vince has to go if he made this decision.  He clearly doesn’t understand the modern wrestling fan.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I tweeted Vince and implored him to step down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince has to go if he made this decision.  He clearly doesn’t understand the modern wrestling fan.



As the man said, he's not leaving till he dies and even then he won't leave 


Board of Directors and HHH need to take action already.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Asuka is going to be a big star in AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As the man said, he's not leaving till he dies and even then he won't leave
> 
> 
> Board of Directors and HHH need to take action already.


Yeah enough.  Force his senile ass out!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> fucking hell MJF you bastard



THAT'S the guy AEW needs to push.


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

Imagine mankind/taker hiac happening today with this bullshit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

McMahon and his buddy Trump both need to step down or be forced out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Asuka is going to be a big star in AEW.



Saw the highlights for the match, so the Kabuki Warriors are heels now.  If I were those women I'd throw those things in the garbage but chances are Bliss and Cross will probably get the belts back tomorrow just because it's Vince's fickle logic.


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

Also the fiend eating 80 curbstomps is complete shit no matter how you spin it. can't conceivably put him against anyone without it looking mad fake

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)

> Fightful has spoken to several backstage at WWE Hell in a Cell, who called the finish to the show involving Seth Rollins and The Fiend completely a Vince McMahon's call, and his sight and vision played out how he wanted it. There was much criticism from the roster and employees that we spoke to immediately after the show with this, among some other booking decisions this week -- though those weren't specified with details.
> 
> At least one story we heard involved Vince McMahon laughing off the reaction that the crowd gave the finish.



The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2019)

teddy said:


> Also the fiend eating 80 curbstomps is complete shit no matter how you spin it. can't conceivably put him against anyone without it looking mad fake



Exactly.  Not even Year 1 Kane or Undertaker who were supposed to be unstoppable spooky characters survived that amount of finisher spam.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.





this was how he was I bet


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

> taker is about to throw mankind off the cell

ref: U CAN'T DOO THISSSS!!!! UR BETTER THAN THISSSSS

> taker throws him anyway
> ref calls for the bell


and that's how history was made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.


He’s a kook.  He shouldn’t be running this company.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

That’s one thing that will fly under the radar tonight.  But boy do refs look fucking stupid in wwe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2019)

teddy said:


> > taker is about to throw mankind off the cell
> 
> ref: U CAN'T DOO THISSSS!!!! UR BETTER THAN THISSSSS
> 
> ...



Lol if they tried it then they'd have to come up with some argument on how Taker was DQ'd before the match even started.



Jon Moxley said:


> As the man said, he's not leaving till he dies and even then he won't leave
> 
> 
> Board of Directors and HHH need to take action already.



They can't do shit though.  Vince has 51% control over the company that gives him 100% control over all things.  The entire board (inc Triple H  and Steph ) could go to vince and say "This is bullshit." and he'd veto them.  IF they walked he'd likely turn around and feel vindicated instead of wondering why due to his ego.


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm more threatened by what sasha would do to me in a cell than the fiend


give her the mask


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s one thing that will fly under the radar tonight.  But boy do refs look fucking stupid in wwe.


That ref looking at Nikki Cross with green mud on her face and then counting the pin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Why was the cell red?



What the fuck? Is Vince really this retarded? 

Red cage is a fucking eye sore. 

Oh my god. Wow! The level of stupidity these people have.  



Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA i’m out dude.  Other than the women, can’t watch wwe anymore.



I don’t even understand why you’re still watching raw and sd. Nxt is the only wwe product that is worth giving a damn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

teddy said:


> I'm more threatened by what sasha would do to me in a cell than the fiend
> 
> 
> give her the mask



Yeah she’ll botch that fake stabber and actually break your back


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Sasha would beat the fuck out of us in a cage.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Noelle Foley wanted to be a wrestler until she trained with Sasha.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> THAT'S the guy AEW needs to push.


Hes only 23 though.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> A supernatural entity has to be put *on a stretcher* because??




....................................
............................what...?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2019)

Didn’t take Vince long to fuck up the fiend the only draw he has.

Don’t know what’s Vince obsession in pushing vanilla dude like Seth and Roman.


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

Every match with the fiend ought to be a lumberjack match where the outside competitors are obligated to pile on him for the pin


----------



## teddy (Oct 7, 2019)

And my eyes are still recovering from the shitty red ms paint job they subjected us to with the cage and lighting for the match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

At least they didn’t have maggots projected onto the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just sad though. I really liked Bray and *maybe he'll recover* but with this and the Rusev cucking on Raw and Kofi's jobbing.



I'm not saying this to you... I'm saying it in general:

I'm so tired of hearing that. Mainly from people that try to backpedal and make the issue seem smaller than it is (and not just fanboys either. Otherwise intellegent people pull that crap). "Don't fret, he's young" "Chill out, he can recover"

Look on the bright side I know, but they shouldn't have to "recover". These morons shouldn't rely on a future hypothetical to try to excuse the fact that their decisions are dogshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Saw the highlights for the main event of Hell in the Cell.  So, who's fucking idea was to give it Virtuall Boy vision. That failed Nintendo console legit gave people headaches with it's red vision and WWE decides to emulate that bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I don’t think he can recover.

I think they will try hard to make Bray look strong tomorrow night.  But I just think a lot of fans will see it for what it is and won’t care.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

If that aside that Nemesis posted is true and Vince laughed off the reaction, then... fuck, does that tell us all we need to know. He finds these reactions to his product funny. Depressingly because he probably knows that a lot of the people in attendance will keep lining his pockets. And shit, he's probably right to.

2 billion dollars.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

"Go ahead, GO to AEW, pal!
When that little shit Cody and the Deer or whatever their names are fall on their face with 500,000 viewers to Paul's little developmental brand's 2Mil, you all will come crawling back to see Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold. I always win, because I make _such good shit_!"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

honestly, I actually understand Vince’s mentality.  The Saudi Arabia deal keeps wwe in business for the next decade no matter what.  At that time he will be dead and he won’t care what happens.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

One thing about Becky winning.

I was worried she would win after Smackdown.  Using the Rock’s rare appearance to try to make her seem bigger than she is is an odd call if she is going to drop the belt in two days.  And unfortunately my fears were realized.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hes only 23 though.


He's young.

That means he'll have longevity and will only get better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm not saying this to you... I'm saying it in general:
> 
> I'm so tired of hearing that. Mainly from people that try to backpedal and make the issue seem smaller than it is (and not just fanboys either. Otherwise intellegent people pull that crap). "Don't fret, he's young" "Chill out, he can recover"
> 
> Look on the bright side I know, but they shouldn't have to "recover". These morons shouldn't rely on a future hypothetical to try to excuse the fact that their decisions are dogshit.


I just don't want to be sad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> He's young.
> 
> That means he'll have longevity and will only get better.


Thats why just give him a bit and let the established guys carry AEW for a bit and maybe a year or two pull the trigger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ....................................
> ............................what...?


Huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Didn’t take Vince long to fuck up the fiend the only draw he has.
> 
> Don’t know what’s Vince obsession in pushing vanilla dude like Seth and Roman.


Roman is actually not in title picture but Seth is because he shat on Moxley as a corporate asskisser


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha would beat the fuck out of us in a cage.


Nah just tell her that her wrestling sucks and you win


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Huh?



I read his post and thought that the match ended with Bray being rolled out on a stretcher which just... immediately gave me a physical headache.

Read up on it more and it was just a spot that he no-sold later. Still fucking stupid, though....


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The hottest act in the past 5 years lasted about a month, Vince did it again.
> 
> @pat pat is a prophet


Been watching wwe since I was born 
Told you guys, they LOVE LOOVE to fuck up successful things


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> If that aside that Nemesis posted is true and Vince laughed off the reaction, then... fuck, does that tell us all we need to know. He finds these reactions to his product funny. Depressingly because he probably knows that a lot of the people in attendance will keep lining his pockets. And shit, he's probably right to.
> 
> 2 billion dollars.



Nah. He was laughing it off while counting all dat Saudi money. 


Jesus Christ. Someone throw this manbaby a tampon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bray is going to flip backstage


 I heard he was FUCKING PISSED OFF and going back he told a cameraman standing in his way to fuck off 



Jon Moxley said:


> Thats why just give him a bit and let the established guys carry AEW for a bit and maybe a year or two pull the trigger.


 hangman vs mjf is the way to go. They should put them in a rivalry 
Could help both


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. He was laughing it off while counting all dat Saudi money.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. Someone throw this manbaby a tampon.


He's gonna go on twitter and vent some more. How is he even surprised with those reactions with how his shit was booked? lol


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2019)

WWE just had 1 job. Don't fuck up The Fiend. ONE JOB. And they did. Fuck Vince. Fuck Seth. Fuck whoever else approved that shambles. I'm tired.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Oct 7, 2019)

Bray gets a new gimmick and still gets buried.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Zef said:


> Bray gets a new gimmick and still gets buried.


No! He didnt just get a gimmick he reinvent himself and become the BIGGEST STAR IN ALL OF FUCKING PRO WRESTLING IN FUCKING! 2019! 
 You HAD ONE JOB ONE 
mother 
Goddamn fucking job and there is some retarded faggotie retarded dumb fuck who thought the DQ is a good! Idea 
Wyatt just....he should just stop and accept his spot as a jobber , you cant fight destiny , you just cant let it go Bray 
Let 
It 
Go  take the paycheck and fuckoff


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha would beat the fuck out of us in a cage.



can you run?


----------



## Zef (Oct 7, 2019)

@pat pat  They ruined Seth and Bray at the same time.

Now no one will take The Fiend seriously, and Seth will come out to boos from now on just like Roman.

Oh, and [HASHTAG]#cancelwwenetwork[/HASHTAG] is trending.









WWE finished.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

It will be interesting to see if there is any kind of ratings swing this week.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE just had 1 job. Don't fuck up The Fiend. ONE JOB. And they did. Fuck Vince. Fuck Seth. Fuck whoever else approved that shambles. I'm tired.



i'm in tears    

why did you guys even expect Bray to deliver? it will always be the same result. he a jobber joke character for life. he's real gimmick is still fat wyatt. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

you know its gonna be a fucked-up show when the cage is RED!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2019)

Most annoying part was I thought HIAC was decent overall. Then they completely fucked it with the finish


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Most annoying part was I thought HIAC was decent overall. Then they completely fucked it with the finish


It seemed good until Braun and the Viking Raiders fought the OC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It seemed good until Braun and the Viking Raiders fought the OC.


That match was meh but I wasn't too bothered by it tbh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Rollins should go back to the pedigree.  The curbstomp is too weak.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Another reason no one should be surprised by the finish?

This is basically the same finish Bray and Seth have been using at the house shows.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Fat Wyatt the Jobber of Worlds


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat Wyatt the Jobber of Worlds


It’s established.  Same old Bray.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)

There's WWE apologists saying it's ok because Bray ate 11 curbstomps, fuck off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's WWE apologists saying it's ok because Bray ate 11 curbstomps, fuck off.


I have seen barely anyone make that claim Kisame.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Zef said:


> @pat pat  They ruined Seth and Bray at the same time.
> 
> Now no one will take The Fiend seriously, and Seth will come out to boos from now on just like Roman.
> 
> ...


 *wyatt pulls out a GIGANTIC hammer and pummel seth...
Referee 
*Seth uses multiple chairs and bury wyatt and smash him with a headshot and pummel him with some huge metallic box 
Referee 
*seth uses a tiny hammer 
Referee THIS IS NOT YOU SETH THIS IS NOT THE KIND OF MAN YOU ARE STOOOOOOP STOPPPPP ARRREEGHHHHH HELP HELP CALL THE DOCTORS 
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
DQ DQ DQ!!!!!!!
That's literally what happened


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Fat Wyatt should come out later in a Hawaiian shirt and his old rocking chair and start singing children lullabies again


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

They have the most imaginative and creative friend this industry EVER AND I MEAN EVER seen. Bray wyatt is a creative genius, the way he built himself up from that silly kid show to the creepy demon, the iconography,  the visual the pop culture references 
He created 
A FUCKING character that would literally explode any box office in a horror movie. 
But those fucking morons decided to do this because "lolilololololol" 
Cena went ove him 
Taker went over him for whatever reason 
Roman went over him 
Seth went over him in the past 
Orton went over him at mania! And despite all that he managed to climb back and make himself the biggest name of the industry 
And they ruined it. They fucked up 
And now that snowflake faggocuck beta-oid seth is seen in video confronting fans in butthurt and about to cry because boo booo they changed refund restart the Match and aew in my match.
 In any other era if seth had any brain cell and cared about the business he would ever convince Vince he wants to drop it clean! Or even fuck over Vince and give bray the clean victory. Shit like that guys like Bret hart and taker did to put younger guys over. 
Today's wrestlers have no fucking spines they are almost all marks who would like to have their ass kicked by steve Austin or the rock because ,c,its a mark moment" 
Fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Jake, you might have booked this show.  It has your fingerprints all over it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> *wyatt pulls out a GIGANTIC hammer and pummel seth...
> Referee
> *Seth uses multiple chairs and bury wyatt and smash him with a headshot and pummel him with some huge metallic box
> Referee
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They have the most imaginative and creative friend this industry EVER AND I MEAN EVER seen. Bray wyatt is a creative genius, the way he built himself up from that silly kid show to the creepy demon, the iconography,  the visual the pop culture references
> He created
> A FUCKING character that would literally explode any box office in a horror movie.
> But those fucking morons decided to do this because "lolilololololol"
> ...




wait, are you really serious and scared about Fat Wyatt wearing a mask?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I’m less mad today.  I was a stupid mark and I should have known better.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

I dont want to hear any of those fucking legends comes out and say 
"Listen you have to get over by yourself you know , that's how vince works it's Babout whatya do in the ring and how you can build yourrself!" 
( I am talking about Stpne cold by the way) I am sure he would get his badass gimmick over if he was in a storyline where his wife is getting BBC'ed by a big black muscled charisma-vaccum dude named Bobby Lash-ley


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

real talk guys.

it's really sad that some of you here got trolled by Vince real hard

you guys need to learn to let it go and stop expecting anything from this company moving forward. its dead.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

I GOT THE WHOLE WORLD IN THESE HANDS *braun singing in the background*


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Zef said:


>


"Sorry honey you we can have wild sex all might along and try every single kamasutra sexual positions...but kissing you is crossing the line...its just too far I dont feel ready" I am sure that's the kind of man this referee is!  


Jake CENA said:


> wait, are you really serious and scared about Fat Wyatt wearing a mask?


 dude i am not scared but it was fucking genius, that was the first time a character felt important and bigger than life since Punk and his worked shoot brother promo.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "
> dude i am not scared but it was fucking genius, that was the first time a character felt important and bigger than life since Punk and his worked shoot brother promo.....



omg! really?  i'm really sorry for you then lol 

Vince really got you hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



this is quality. not that red cage and a fat ass psycho eating losses


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Cain Velasquez should come to Raw tonight and beat Seth to a pulp and take the belt off him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn't even think the HIAC main event itself was bad until the cartoony giant hammer or mallet came out and the finisher spam began.

I guess nothing really matters, if you make guaranteed money beside yourself for the next what 5+ years?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I didn't even think the HIAC main event itself was bad until the cartoony giant hammer or mallet came out and the finisher spam began.
> 
> I guess nothing really matters, if you make guaranteed money beside yourself for the next what 5+ years?



happy to be here attitude, yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I didn't even think the HIAC main event itself was bad until the cartoony giant hammer or mallet came out and the finisher spam began.
> 
> I guess nothing really matters, if you make guaranteed money beside yourself for the next what 5+ years?


It matters if the ratings dip though. If people are legit done , go watch something else . There's plenty of wrestling companies out there and now there's an alternative .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

The WWE should be embarrassed by this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Brazzers is ready for Asuka according to my sources.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Vince is the problem. nothing else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince is the problem. nothing else



Old man just mad that people want HHH as Booker now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I believe Vince would get booed tonight if “No chance” was played.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I believe Vince would get booed tonight if “No chance” was played.


Pfffffft hahahahaha


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I believe Vince would get booed tonight if “No chance” was played.



sheep will still bow down to him


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The WWE should be embarrassed by this


Blue chew also threw them under the bus 


Jon Moxley said:


>


 Tony Khan is actually happy and marked out when riho won with a huge crowd reaction

A place where wrestling promoters are happy when you are successful.....feels weird.

Also I give up on trying to figure out what kenny's character will be , wayy too many mixed signals. I think it's done on purpose to create confusion but I am 100% sure Moxley will bring it out of him after he beat him.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Honestly I'm torn with Seth.
On one hand I kinda feel sorry for Seth cuz... I mean, it ain't like he booked this garbage. It's not really his fault.
But on the other hand these reactions kinda are his fault because dude has spent about 2 months being an unlikable bonehead. Either way, I get the feeling his ego isn't gonna allow him to conclude that that fat guy with the sign was yelling at him because his character sucks dick, but because "all these marks continue to gang up on big bad WWE. Fuck Jon."



pat pat said:


> I dont want to hear any of those fucking legends comes out and say
> "Listen you have to get over by yourself you know , that's how vince works it's Babout whatya do in the ring and how you can build yourrself!"
> 
> ( I am talking about Stpne cold by the way) I am sure he would get his badass gimmick over if he was in a storyline where his wife is getting BBC'ed by a big black muscled charisma-vaccum dude named Bobby Lash-ley



Remember when "the brass ring" was a meme? Good times. wrestling fans should collectively bring that back.



Jon Moxley said:


> The WWE should be embarrassed by this



Something something fans are used to gettting fucked in the ass something something


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Asuka vs Alexa in a bra and panties match is the only way I am watching tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Honestly I'm torn with Seth.
> On one hand I kinda feel sorry for Seth cuz... I mean, it ain't like he booked this garbage. It's not really his fault.
> But on the other hand these reactions kinda are his fault because dude has spent about 2 months being an unlikable bonehead. Either way, I get the feeling his ego isn't gonna allow him to conclude that that fat guy with the sign was yelling at him because his character sucks dick, but because "all these marks continue to gang up on big bad WWE. Fuck Jon."
> 
> ...


Lets have faith. Maybe Bray tonight will run down Seth again.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



while I think it may not be the best idea to put angles on your Youtube, I really do like that they explained why Page didn't appear during the beatdown and booked the tag team match in the same segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> while I think it may not be the best idea to put angles on your Youtube, I really do like that they explained why Page didn't appear during the beatdown and booked the tag team match in the same segment.


They had to since they didn't have tv and plus it's their most established media.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

[HASHTAG]#cancelwwenetwork[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

You guys watching Raw tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys watching Raw tonight?





What WWE has done to us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What WWE has done to us.


It's beaten us within an inch of our lives and we still come back to it like an abused gf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

Damn. At least WWE got one thing right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

That guy kinda looks like Cody.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. At least WWE got one thing right.



I can't boo these two.
Look at those smiles.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. At least WWE got one thing right.


Brazzers is ready for Asuka!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I can't boo these two.
> Look at those smiles.


Rather have them in AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Under 6 hours til we see if the fans turn on the product or it's the status quo as usual.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I think it is worth watching the first five minutes to see if the crowd hijacks the show.  But I think I will just go to Twitter for my answer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Allll......the fucking.....rage.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I would call up Io and do the heel Japanese wrestler faction.  Io as the leader.  Eventually Asuka and Io have a difference of opinion and they feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have seen barely anyone make that claim Kisame.


reddit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Allll......the fucking.....rage.....


They can seriously fuck off, my network sub has been cancelled for awhile but i'd feel ashamed to watch an illegal stream of that bullshit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Allll......the fucking.....rage.....



I'm curious at the crowd reaction tonight when this is announce in the arena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm curious at the crowd reaction tonight when this is announce in the arena.



Or Chicago when it happens again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 7, 2019)

Eh. I feel Porn can eliminate the mystery/fantasy aspect. Like, how many peeps fantasize about pornstars when you could see everything? Especially after fapping? She might also be just plain bad at sex. At least by porno standards. Kinda the same happened with Paige for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or Chicago when it happens again



WWE going to be trying to get CM Punk back in the only to find out he's loyal to Fox Sports, and Fox owes WWE for them "promising" NXT.   Enjoy the shoot mother fuckers, Fox Sports giving Punk the live mic and no fucks given.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE going to be trying to get CM Punk back in the only to find out he's loyal to Fox Sports, and Fox owes WWE for them "promising" NXT.   Enjoy the shoot mother fuckers, Fox Sports giving Punk the live mic and no fucks given.



so FOX is gonna shoot on WWE who they paid a billion dollars for a show ? Huh that CEO seems even more petty than Vinnie Mac


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so FOX is gonna shoot on WWE who they paid a billion dollars for a show ? Huh that CEO seems even more petty than Vinnie Mac



If Disney paid around 4 billion for Star Wars to fuck it over, this is nothing for Fox Sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Disney paid around 4 billion for Star Wars to fuck it over, this is nothing for Fox Sports.




True true.  I do wonder how WWE will react and if people will legit have the backbone to not watch Raw.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

>boss books u like a retard for years
>you realize somethings not right ask for a break
>develop this original idea to get you over with a gimmick that has never been done before and is virtually universally loved
>become the hottest thing in the company
>get put in a title match
>boss books you like a retard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Eh. I feel Porn can eliminate the mystery/fantasy aspect. Like, how many peeps fantasize about pornstars when you could see everything? Especially after fapping? She might also be just plain bad at sex. At least by porno standards. Kinda the same happened with Paige for me.


I mean @The Juice Man  still fantasizes about Paige


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True true.  I do wonder how WWE will react and if people will legit have the backbone to not watch Raw.



It's not a matter of backbone, it's something far worse: breaking a formed habit.

You'd be amazed the shit most would put up with simply because it's what your brain's used to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Oct 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's not a matter of backbone, it's something far worse: breaking a formed habit.
> 
> You'd be amazed the shit most would put up with simply because it's what your brain's used to.


It's legit like a drug 
I am not even joking, people's brain have been conditioned to watch wwe raw for 20 years!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Eh. I feel Porn can eliminate the mystery/fantasy aspect. Like, how many peeps fantasize about pornstars when you could see everything? Especially after fapping? She might also be just plain bad at sex. At least by porno standards. Kinda the same happened with Paige for me.


even tho she's japanese i feel like asuka probably ride dick way better than paige.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Did Asuka kiss Kairi????  Her lips are green!!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Well recapping the cucking from last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

So how much time do Rusev and Lana have on their contracts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

If anyone is watching.  Keep us updated on the crowd hostility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If anyone is watching.  Keep us updated on the crowd hostility.



They're starting off Raw with cucking.  Fuck this company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Isn't Lashley married.  And Rusev got screwed by Lana, she has all his wealth for some reason.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2019)

At least Rusev is actually getting mad and killing people instead of just taking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Um...... so Orton and Corbin get destroyed.....what?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't Lashley married.  And Rusev got screwed by Lana, she has all his wealth for some reason.


she took all his rusev day money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

So no mention of what happen with last night's main event even though it belong to RAW.  What, skipping out a week til the outrage dies down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Well time for a piss break.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Super Natayla


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Well that was on hell of a long piss break. Feel refreshed but wondering if WWE lost viewers at the first hour.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 7, 2019)

Probably Laceys best match apart from the one she had with Kairi in NXT.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Aleister Bore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Holy shit, Alister Black still with the company.  How long has he been off TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Mother fuckr, you've been begging for people to knock on your door and only Cecaro did but as a prank.  Then there the time you were fucking frothing at the mouth for people to come to your closet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

WWE really trying to tank ratings tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE really trying to tank ratings tonight.


This is a throwaway show.  The draft is Friday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh look the tag champs got the jobber entrance.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Oh, he's finally coming out of his room huh.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Not the Shawn gifs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I have been following along on twitter.  This is more of a throwaway show than I expected.  Aleister Black vs the Singh Brothers?  Geez.  Why should the crowd care at all about that?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I have been following along on twitter.  This is more of a throwaway show than I expected.  Aleister Black vs the Singh Brothers?  Geez.  Why should the crowd care at all about that?


Because he asked for the door to be knocked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

She technically works on some NXT shows so where is she.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Here comes the whores.  Resigned for 5 more years.: And they are facing two living pinatas and the Grand Cock-O-Lick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

How's Raw guy...................



Rukia said:


> Fucking awesome!




Never mind, seems like it's trash again .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She technically works on some NXT shows so where is she.




bruh


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Asuka-Chan!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Anime, for when one needs action.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Japan wins being the best part of Raw lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

The fuck was that, she missed the green mist and had to keep spitting to hit Becky's face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Japan wins being the best part of Raw lol


 

Sadly they're only doing this cause Riho won the AEW women's title.

If only they treated them right because they're awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Japan wins being the best part of Raw lol



Sadly that lasted for about 5 seconds before Flair tried playing the spoiler and then the Bliss/Cross save.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

There is about 30 minutes of show left to address last night's main event, they are making it worse if they hold over til next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Tonight's sponsor for RAW and for the celebration of Lashley's BBC.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

If this is the main event match Asuka wins again for having a more credible Raw worthy match lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Push Asuka to the moon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Well finally they are addressing last night, with 15 minutes left.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Ugh, so what happen last night only got a video reference.   Well what happens next is of your own making Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Vince is fucking gutless I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Way to fuck over your roster Vince.  Holy shit.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 7, 2019)

Can't wait for Solomonster to shit all over this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Roster a shit, bravo Vince bravo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn’t watch. But based on twitter.  This was horrible.  And the Bakersfield crowd was treated like shit unless they get a hot dark match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

No effort was put into this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Vince is fucking gutless I guess.



What happens next is on him.  He should have just gotten on what happen at the PPV out of the way but now he's going to have the fans and critics stew on it another week.  What happens next is on him.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I am very curious about the ratings tomorrow.  NFL, MLB playoffs, angry fanbase, lazy show with no effort put into it.

I expect less than 2m.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2019)

The Natalya vs Lacy Evans last man standing match....was not bad.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 7, 2019)

I heard they didn't even have Rollins on the show to protect him from fan backlash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

I will be in Venice in two days and I can forget about this bad product.  Hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Honestly I'm gonna try to be busy every Monday and Fridays just so I don't deal with E anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

Lana and Lashley should have sex while Rusev watches on a monitor next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lana and Lashley should have sex while Rusev watches on a monitor next week.


He should then say well Vince least my wife didn't take 25 million to go run and fail in politics


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2019)

The only explanation is that they are trying deliberately to humiliate Rusev.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The only explanation is that they are trying deliberately to humiliate Rusev.


vince doesn't respect rusev. he obviously wants to NTR him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2019)

Why the hell are they even pushing Tyson Fury down our throats? 

Where is Fat Wyatt!!!? 

I read Seth and Fat Wyatt were not in the show and I wonder why?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

Seth's going to be treated worse by the fans than Roman was when he was pushed when D.Bryan came back first time around when he comes out next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why the hell are they even pushing Tyson Fury down our throats?
> 
> Where is Fat Wyatt!!!?
> 
> I read Seth and Fat Wyatt were not in the show and I wonder why?


He was on after the show was over.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

Bray wasn't cleared to compete but came out after the show ended and did a mandible claw on Cesaro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Bray wasn't cleared to compete but came out after the show ended and did a mandible claw on Cesaro.


I still dont buy that he's hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seth's going to be treated worse by the fans than Roman was when he was pushed when D.Bryan came back first time around when he comes out next.


Moving to Smackdown would help Seth tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Moving to Smackdown would help Seth tbh.



Not with Brock as champion. That helps no one.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

So reports are the AEW game is going to be "like No Mercy."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Moving to Smackdown would help Seth tbh.


No. Keep him away from Brock, Bryan, Reigns, etc...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are the AEW game is going to be "like No Mercy."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why the hell are they even pushing Tyson Fury down our throats?
> 
> Where is Fat Wyatt!!!?
> 
> I read Seth and Fat Wyatt were not in the show and I wonder why?


because vince too racist to get deontay wilder.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Not with Brock as champion. That helps no one.


Brock is better than Seth.  He should have squashed Seth.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So reports are the AEW game is going to be "like No Mercy."


who are the devs?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> who are the devs?


Cody hasn't mentioned yet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

I’m going to form a tag team with Bobby Lashley in the new 2K game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> because vince too racist to get deontay wilder.



that explains it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to form a tag team with Bobby Lashley in the new 2K game.


The fact you're still supporting E is kinda sad. Thought you said you would stop being a mark


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The fact you're still supporting E is kinda sad. Thought you said you would stop being a mark


I didn’t watch last night.  I kept my word.  I won’t watch the next two weeks either because I will be in Europe.  So I’m not sure what else you want from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t watch last night.  I kept my word.  I won’t watch the next two weeks either because I will be in Europe.  So I’m not sure what else you want from me.



Remove your tinypic broken link with something AEW related?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t watch last night.  I kept my word.  I won’t watch the next two weeks either because I will be in Europe.  So I’m not sure what else you want from me.


Dont buy their game dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cody hasn't mentioned yet.


inb4 its yukes lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> inb4 its yukes lol


Well I asked him. He does tend to talk to the fans so we'll see .


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I asked him. He does tend to talk to the fans so we'll see .


its good to have another wrestling video game option again. lord knows its been too long.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

AEW bound.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

NWA and AEW on tonight 


Plus Impact but thats another repeat PPV


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2019)

Those dark matches were just about what you'd expect. Orange Cassidy got the 3rd biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

The rating for Raw is better than I expected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Eli Drake gets the win


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Eh the promo style of the 80s doesn't seem to mesh well with now cameras.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Dammit I hate that Cornette is on commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

They used the it's still real to me meme for NWA


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NWA and AEW on tonight
> 
> 
> Plus Impact but thats another repeat PPV



i thought AEW is on Wednesdays?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> i thought AEW is on Wednesdays?


They post matches that didnt make the show. They still count for title opportunities so they are important.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Tim Storm is still in good shape. I should be ashamed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Storm should teach Moxley how to punch


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They post matches that didnt make the show. They still count for title opportunities so they are important.



ahh ok. is it on TNT or online?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Aldis should be lucky Storm didn't mess up worse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> ahh ok. is it on TNT or online?


Its on YouTube on their all elite wrestling channel


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Kuya said:


> ahh ok. is it on TNT or online?




Starts in about 3 minutes, my dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Tim I believed in you!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Aldis he low blowed you.....why are you praising him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Darby Allen vs Jimmy Havoc


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Whoopz meant Cima


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Darby, Jungle Boy , and MJF have the brightest future.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

That was a good match. Really happy AEW are posting the dark matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Loool Orange Cassidy got a big pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

I kinda dont like this match only cause Lucha Bros are too over to be heels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Lucha bros def gonna be big.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

What a maneuver from Orange Cassidy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Penelope Ford is too fine


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Bea Priestly is one of my early favorites in the women's division. I knew very little about most of these women before I started watching AEW.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Do you feel like the sound is a little off? Commentary sounds fine but the crowd and in-ring action sound kind of muffled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Guns N Gravy said:


> Bea Priestly is one of my early favorites in the women's division. I knew very little about most of these women before I started watching AEW.


Yea Bea is definitely in the mix.



The crowd got burned out from the show. No wonder the dark matches are getting low to none noise.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Britt Baker used a submission and Mandible Claw at the same time 

Britt's leg move looks bad.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Is Bea still Stardom champion?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Bea still Stardom champion?


Yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Bea still Stardom champion?


Don't think so.


Never mind she is.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

I love The Jurassic Express but I really, really hope Luchasaurus breaks off at some point. Dude is main event material.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Yea It's hard to root againt SCU or Jungle Express


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Guns N Gravy said:


> I love The Jurassic Express but I really, really hope Luchasaurus breaks off at some point. Dude is main event material.


Cant really read the red


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cant really read the red


Thanks for letting me know. It looked nice in contrast with my avatar but if it's hard to read, I'll stick to black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Guns N Gravy said:


> Yes.


I liked Bea as a heel a lot when she was in What Culture Pro Wrestling.  So I hope she will be a heel in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

NWA was solid (ignoring Cornette) , and AEW Dark was fun.

Two hours of two different styles . Tuesdays gonna be packed


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Love Cornette.  He knows the business better than anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Love Cornette.  He knows the business better than anyone.


He used to know the business. He let things fly by him and instead of adapting, he kept bitching how this isn't 1980s wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

I enjoy listening to him.  Especially his rants on Russo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I enjoy listening to him.  Especially his rants on Russo.


He's funny as hell. Just wish he wasn't so brutal on the flippy stuff. You can have old school grapple and technical and have flippy shit.

Wrestling right now is great cause of the variety available .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

He likes Walter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> He likes Walter.


Who doesn't like WALTER though?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who doesn't like WALTER though?


Kisame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kisame.


Wait..........he loves Walter what?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

He turned on Walter during the Bate match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

I watched the women’s match on AEW Dark.  Penelope Ford is incredibly green.  And the finishing sequence was sloppy.  Britt used the Paige Turner basically.  And the move didn’t look good at all.  Probably because Ford is so green.  So the women’s division is definitely a concern.

I saw NXT has announced another Mae Young Classic.  Smart move by wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

if anybody wants to watch NWA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I watched the women’s match on AEW Dark.  Penelope Ford is incredibly green.  And the finishing sequence was sloppy.  Britt used the Paige Turner basically.  And the move didn’t look good at all.  Probably because Ford is so green.  So the women’s division is definitely a concern.
> 
> I saw NXT has announced another Mae Young Classic.  Smart move by wwe.


Being honest, Britt and Penelope really need some work.

Bea needs to feud with Riho for a bit unless they get Yuta back cause she has a score to settle with her.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2019)

Got home super late, so will have to watch NWA tomorrow or something.

Checked out AEW Dark. Really fun. You can tell the people putting this stuff together weren't lying about wanting to focus on tag teams. It's honestly been the most fun stuff of all of these events and shows so far. If all else about this promotion fails, they can at least proudly say that they have the most well put together tag division in all of wrestling. Like, period. In the US anyway.

 I didn't hate the women's match as much as I've seen people talking, but it was pretty hard to ignore how mis-timed a lot of Ford's stuff was. She made Britt look horrible. I'm rooting for her. She definitely pulled off some neat tricks that got a pop out of me, but as far as the match as a whole, she was trash. Britt seemed a bit out of it as well, even without Ford there to help. And not for nothing, but she seemed like she was in kind of a bad mood, too....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being honest, Britt and Penelope really need some work.
> 
> Bea needs to feud with Riho for a bit unless they get Yuta back cause she has a score to settle with her.


They are going to need to rely on Japanese wrestlers and bea in the short term probably.  I think they want some sort of partnership with Stardom or DDT.  But Stardom was staying pretty loyal to ROH last time I checked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They are going to need to rely on Japanese wrestlers and bea in the short term probably.  I think they want some sort of partnership with Stardom or DDT.  But Stardom was staying pretty loyal to ROH last time I checked.


Well.Kenny has connections with DDT .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Got home super late, so will have to watch NWA tomorrow or something.
> 
> Checked out AEW Dark. Really fun. You can tell the people putting this stuff together weren't lying about wanting to focus on tag teams. It's honestly been the most fun stuff of all of these events and shows so far. If all else about this promotion fails, they can at least proudly say that they have the most well put together tag division in all of wrestling. Like, period. In the US anyway.
> 
> I didn't hate the women's match as much as I've seen people talking, but it was pretty hard to ignore how mis-timed a lot of Ford's stuff was. She made Britt look horrible. I'm rooting for her. She definitely pulled off some neat tricks that got a pop out of me, but as far as the match as a whole, she was trash. Britt seemed a bit out of it as well, even without Ford there to help. And not for nothing, but she seemed like she was in kind of a bad mood, too....


Britt and Bea have legit beef with each other


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Just wondering if the outrage from this past PPV's ending will carry over for next week since Vince decided to keep Seth off screen in hopes of it dying down next Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Got home super late, so will have to watch NWA tomorrow or something.
> 
> Checked out AEW Dark. Really fun. You can tell the people putting this stuff together weren't lying about wanting to focus on tag teams. It's honestly been the most fun stuff of all of these events and shows so far. If all else about this promotion fails, they can at least proudly say that they have the most well put together tag division in all of wrestling. Like, period. In the US anyway.
> 
> I didn't hate the women's match as much as I've seen people talking, but it was pretty hard to ignore how mis-timed a lot of Ford's stuff was. She made Britt look horrible. I'm rooting for her. She definitely pulled off some neat tricks that got a pop out of me, but as far as the match as a whole, she was trash. Britt seemed a bit out of it as well, even without Ford there to help. And not for nothing, but she seemed like she was in kind of a bad mood, too....


Well there’s a match tomorrow.  Britt and Bea will be teaming up with Riho and another Japanese girl that is probably good.

Probably some pressure on Britt to perform.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering if the outrage from this past PPV's ending will carry over for next week since Vince decided to keep Seth off screen in hopes of it dying down next Monday.


Nope . It didnt even carry to this.Monday.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nope . It didnt even carry to this.Monday.



At least the crowd were still behind the fiend in the dark segment.  Just have him squash Seth harder than Kofi was in the match against Brock.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Im genuinely interested in the crowd participation in Boston this week for AEW. Im sure they'll be acceptable, but will they bring the same energy we brought in DC? My girlfriend and I are sniping for floor seats in Philly next week and i guarantee if we make it you will not only see me, but y'all will notice my presence. I led my section in every single chant or reaction from seats just off the floor in DC. If you watched AEW after dark you probably heard me going absolute apeshit for Bea. Thanks to AEW for making wrestling fun again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit I hate that Cornette is on commentary


a top3 talker in wrestling history is on commentary, and you have a problem with that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least the crowd were still behind the fiend in the dark segment.  Just have him squash Seth harder than Kofi was in the match against Brock.


Being real , I went in to HIAC and gave them a chance if only for @SAFFF because he was right on my bias. But...Vince proved he'll ruin anything he touches. I like Rusev and he's being cucked , Kofi got embarrassed for MMA. And then the no contest. I think having any faith in this company with Vince in control is now reaching points of desperation. Sorry man I legit lost faith in WWE on Sunday


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Loool Orange Cassidy got a big pop


Orange Cassidy is over as fuck, he'll translate to casuals better than good inring talent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I liked Bea as a heel a lot when she was in What Culture Pro Wrestling.  So I hope she will be a heel in AEW.


She's the #2 heel woman in AEW but gets better reactions than any woman talent on AEW. She'll be pushed to the moon.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's funny as hell. Just wish he wasn't so brutal on the flippy stuff. You can have old school grapple and technical and have flippy shit.
> 
> Wrestling right now is great cause of the variety available .


That's his shtick, it's just a work bro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Kisame.


Stop it, Walter is the best wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being real , I went in to HIAC and gave them a chance if only for @SAFFF because he was right on my bias. But...Vince proved he'll ruin anything he touches. I like Rusev and he's being cucked , Kofi got embarrassed for MMA. And then the no contest. I think having any faith in this company with Vince in control is now reaching points of desperation. Sorry man I legit lost faith in WWE on Sunday


yea but it wasn't HIAC I was defending, it was NXT last week which from my knowledge vince hasn't meddled in.

yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea but it wasn't HIAC I was defending, it was NXT last week which from my knowledge vince hasn't meddled in.
> 
> yet...


He better leave that shit alone. I dont want Vince to keep abusing his own fanbase.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

So Cain Velasquez might require surgery on his knee and might be out for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2019)

That’s been known for a while Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s been known for a while Mox.


It has?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2019)

I think Fightful and Meltzer mentioned it even before the Brock angle started.  They cautioned us on Cain’s availability.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He better leave that shit alone. I dont want Vince to keep abusing his own fanbase.


he'll probably stick his dick in nxt eventually if the ratings continue to be lower than aews.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2019)

Vince will stay out of nxt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

we keep on complaining but most of you guys still watch Vince's garbage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> he'll probably stick his dick in nxt eventually if the ratings continue to be lower than aews.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Vince said that WWE is too pro wrestling


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince said that WWE is too pro wrestling



Sasha and Becky can't even do an armbar properly ffs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sasha and Becky can't even do an armbar properly ffs


Think he's talking about the guys and gals who can wrestle


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 9, 2019)

How are you guys going about what you watch first on Wednesday nights?

I watched AEW first last week, but I think I'm going with NXT first tonight. The card is pretty stacked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Guns N Gravy said:


> How are you guys going about what you watch first on Wednesday nights?
> 
> I watched AEW first last week, but I think I'm going with NXT first tonight. The card is pretty stacked.


Sticking with AEW only. Nothing against NXT but I don't trust their future which makes me want to invest in less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

My boi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> My boi



So when tonight is his match?  ME or at the start of the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Looks like Ryder sold his used 5.5K bossman figure.  Who bought it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Think he's talking about the guys and gals who can wrestle



like who for example?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

becky's disarm her looks like she's rubbing her opponent's arm to her crotch to get some gratification or some shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when tonight is his match?  ME or at the start of the show.


Its middle. ME is Hangman and Dustin vs Jericho and Sammy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> like who for example?


AJ , Seth , DB.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Checked out NWA Power.

Wow, what a show. I dunno if it was the size of the ring, the size of the room or the overall setup, but even the simplest shit had this bombastic energy that's hard to describe and that you don't see a whole lot today.

Had a couple kinks and the Aldis segment at the end annoyed me a bit, but overall, this is gonna be yet another wrasslin' thing I'm gonna hafta follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Checked out NWA Power.
> 
> Wow, what a show. I dunno if it was the size of the ring, the size of the room or the overall setup, but even the simplest shit had this bombastic energy that's hard to describe and that you don't see a whole lot today.
> 
> Had a couple kinks and the Aldis segment at the end annoyed me a bit, but overall, this is gonna be yet another wrasslin' thing I'm gonna hafta follow.


I got annoyed of why Aldis was such a good sportsman to Tim when he low blowed him


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I got annoyed of why Aldis was such a good sportsman to Tim when he low blowed him



That, the fact that the interview happened immediately after in the same room, Storm's loss not really being given a lot of time to breath. It reeked of rushing. Whoever had to edit it together just had too much footage to jam into an hour.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That, the fact that the interview happened immediately after in the same room, Storm's loss not really being given a lot of time to breath. It reeked of rushing. Whoever had to edit it together just had too much footage to jam into an hour.


I didn't really notice cause I assumed NWA used to do it before 

Might have to see some old clips cause if this isn't the case then yea, they really rushed things.  Also the chaos after the tag teams got into it and having James Storm and that other dude come out sorta was chaotic but in a bad way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

This company is petty as fuck I swear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This company is petty as fuck I swear



Where the fuck are those key art stills for the He-man animated series you promised. FUCK!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I didn't really notice cause I assumed NWA used to do it before
> 
> Might have to see some old clips cause if this isn't the case then yea, they really rushed things.



Oh, I don't really know. Not like I'm all that old or browse through history that much. I'm just not a fan. If that's what they did, I can't fight authenticity I suppose.

-------------------

Currently watching the end of Gaurdians Vol. 2 in anticipation for Dynamite. Watching this makes the way Endgame treated Starlord feel even more shitty. I mean, he isn't my favorite chararcter by any means, but fuck did that movie assassinate him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

AEW on now and some preview promos on what's going to happen tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Bucks vs Private Party for the opening match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Crowd's pretty into Private Party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Randy Orton *seething* from that sequence....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

"Tag Team Wrestling" chants.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

This is a hot start, holy hell.
Part of me was afraid the energy would dissipate in week 2, but so far they're tearing it up.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

_WHAT THE FUCK_?!
BUCKS ARE ELIMINATED???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn that was a fun tag match.  Private Party wins after some close near falls and submission.  Crowd was into it heavily as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> AJ , Seth , DB.



They hardly count as too much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

The commercials.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

What an odd team this is.
They need some matching gear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

So Jericho coming out with his stable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Lol, Jericho calling out WWE creative for the "We the People" chant.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

I tend to forget how well Jericho can rock a mic.
He's spent so much time flipping people off and swearing recently that I fooled myself into thinking he's lost a step.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Did the crowd just start a "shit" chant?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2019)

Jericho on fire with that promo tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

What an epic match followed by an epic promo, holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where the fuck are those key art stills for the He-man animated series you promised. FUCK!!!



It's a work brother.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> _WHAT THE FUCK_?!
> BUCKS ARE ELIMINATED???


NANI?!!!!!! 


They put over the fuck out of Private Party


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Darby vs Jimmy will be a brutal match


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

I've not a fucking clue why this is a #1 contender's match, but fuck it, it should be great.
D'Arby's been growing on me something crazy ever since AEW made me aware of him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I've not fucking clue why this is a #1 contender's match, but fuck it, it should be great.
> D'Arby's been growing on me something crazy ever since AEW made me aware of him.


The only reason why Pac isn't facing Jericho is cause it's heel vs heel


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The only reason why Pac isn't facing Jericho is cause it's heel vs heel



Jericho's a heel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Poor Darby . Forever killing himself for our love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho's a heel?


the work he had to pull  to get that crowd to hate him was immense 

I already hate him cause of Dusty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

"D'Arby" Allen chants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "D'Arby" Allen chants.



You guys want to know the best part about him? 

HIm, Jungle Boy, and MJF are all under 25 years old


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys want to know the best part about him?
> 
> HIm, Jungle Boy, and MJF are all under 25 years old



You mean you can push someone as a star right now when they're hot even though their best years are still ahead of them?
You mean you don't have to use an over wrestler as a stepping stone and use their youth as a way to handwave their booking away?

Sounds fake, but okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You mean you can push someone as a star right now when they're hot even though their best years are still ahead of them?
> You mean you don't have to use an over wrestler as a stepping stone and use their youth as a way to handwave their booking away?
> 
> Sounds fake, but okay.


It's ok .....we have hope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmm, so D'Arby wins.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

As someone with a not-so-great back, I'm not a fan of the coffin drop. It's fine for now, but I hope he considers picking up something else in the future.

Also, decent match. Not as blowaway as I thought it'd be, but still enjoyable. Jericho and the inner circle gonna murder D'Arby.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm hoping for Yuta to show up and beat up Riho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

So women's tag next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

So far a better in-ring wrestling show than last week. A stellar tag team match, a killer promo by Jericho and a solid match showcasing one of their younger rising stars. Hope this women's match continues the string. Britt better have it together tonight....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

I can see a faction of Priestly, Havoc, and Darby


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice to see Riho 


still mad you slapped Yuta


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Get it?! She's a dentist!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Jesus I love how brutal Sakura is .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Get it?! She's a dentist!!



Wait is Isaak Yankem coming out soon too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait is Isaak Yankem coming out soon too?



Nah, he's too busy being a mayor.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

That double kick that Sakurai and Bee did just now should've been a non-commercial spot, that was dope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

this match is fun .  I'm glad they're showcasing more Josei  on tv


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Holy shit, QUEEN might sue.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Sakurai beating the crap out of Britt

Also, trying to get a chant going as a heel is the weirdest shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, QUEEN might sue.




Another one bites the dust


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmm, Rings of Saturn submission for the win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shawn spears vs Moxley now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

Your boi up.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Y'know
I remember when Orange Cassidy was signed and there was a large amount of people that scoffed at the idea for whatever reason. Including Dave Meltzer himself.

Well... this reaction says more as a rebuttal than anything I could.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Your boi up.



time to see what kind of offense he'll have in a normal match 

Will he show his NJPW offense or stay as moxley  offense :Hmm


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Unrelated, rows of wind turbines freak me out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh shit Mox with the new theme song


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Oh boy NJPW pro wrestling Mox is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

You know he loves to be able to say JJOOOOOOOOOAAAAAANNNNN!!! again.
-----------

Holy shit, PAC pointing out the goofy booking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Mox is over
Mox is over
Mox is over
Mox is over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Crowd heavily into Moxley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Mox not taking any of Tully's shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm glad that Mox is using Shoot style 


j


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

fuck you Tully


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PAC  gonna get  assaulted by Hangman


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

PAC goin' off on Kahn's favoritism. 
More like Tony Con.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn commercials.   Also been a while since I had Papa John's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> PAC goin' off on Kahn's favoritism.
> More like Tony Con.


Man they could go with a lot of routes for PAC , assaulting Darby  ,  Hangman vs PAC again but PPV where they can go all out, aiming for Moxley / Spears


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

but yeah you guys are watching NJPW Mox now .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

This is a hoss mach between two basic heavyweights and I'm likin' it a lot so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Mox wins with the Paradine Shift.  So Omega out to taunt Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Mox with the win!!! 


Hopefully Shawn can recover soon.   

OH shit Kenny with Barbie


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Ken: "Oho, you're approaching me?"
Mox: "I can't beat the shit out of you without getting closer"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

PAC colluding with Mox?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Mox with the face actions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> PAC colluding with Mox?



I -I can't tell  


So many factors


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Still can't believe Moxly got a new theme and Dustin's is badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

The Panda Killer out.  At least he didn't come out wearing a Panda scalp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

I like the idea of Dustin mentoring Hangman actually


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Panda Killer out.  At least he didn't come out wearing a Panda scalp.


That's his "face" gear


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Sammy being overly familiar with Jericho is lowkey the best part of this team so far.
He's such a douchebag.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Dustin kicking ass is brand new to me


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

First time that turnbuckle camera was actually used effectively, AEW makin' history tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Well Sammy taking damage there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Gonna be honest, I wasn't expecting much from this match, but so far this has been a romp


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna be honest, I wasn't expecting much from this match, but so far this has been a romp


AEW telling us that our expectations  will have to be constantly readjusted .


----------



## pat pat (Oct 9, 2019)

Kenny and mox feels like shonen characters


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Dustin getting time to shine. It's beautiful


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

When's the last time Golddust has had an ovation like this?
Teaming with Stardust, maybe?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Y'know
> I remember when Orange Cassidy was signed and there was a large amount of people that scoffed at the idea for whatever reason. Including Dave Meltzer himself.
> 
> Well... this reaction says more as a rebuttal than anything I could.


He's arguably the most over gimmick in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

noooo  Dustin


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Judas Effect
Most protected finisher in wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Swaggie paying dividends for Jericho.  Inner Circle wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> When's the last time Golddust has had an ovation like this?
> Teaming with Stardust, maybe?




I hope he gets to win the title in a feel good story


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Hangman vs Hager @full gear please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

MJF to the rescue 


He may be a dick but he loves his friend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2019)

Damn the crowd is into this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

MJF getting the pop of the night


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

MJF with his gimmick as the Bono of wrestling. 
He does the right thing because it looks good for the camera.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

oh shit Darby!!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd ask "What the fuck is going on???" but honestly, all these run ins make perfect sense.

Jericho literally gettin' rolled on by D'Arby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

I enjoyed episode one and episode two was fun as hell


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

Darby Allen be like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Incredible 2nd episode keeping the momentum heading into week 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 9, 2019)

Lost it when D'arby rolled on Jericho on a skateboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

I need Hager vs Hangman at the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

This was an undeniably great episode.
Shit, if last week repeats itself, then that means NXT _murdered _in ring. Can't wait to check it out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2019)

The repeat is currently airing. That last match and the introduction of Inner Circle was so great I completely forgot Private Party had an upset at the beginning of the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The repeat is currently airing. That last match and the introduction of Inner Circle was so great I completely forgot Private Party had an upset at the beginning of the show.


I missed the first match , and I'm glad I watched the repeat cause goddamn Private Party and Young Bucks went hard 

It's odd how at this point Private Party has been pushed harder than Street Profit. 

Kinda sucks man. I think having both of them would show that african american wrestlers are starting to show they can have great tag teams more often.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

I missed the show 

Is Jack swagger still fat?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I missed the show
> 
> Is Jack swagger still fat?


No he lost weight. Unlike Jericho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

@Jake CENA  also the show is on repeat now if you want to catch up to most of it


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Jake CENA  also the show is on repeat now if you want to catch up to most of it



I can’t. I’m not home right now lol. I will just download later i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I missed the show
> 
> Is Jack swagger still fat?


No he's ripped now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t. I’m not home right now lol. I will just download later i guess.


It will be free on TNT.com tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 9, 2019)

Darby allin coming to the ring with a fucking skateboard! 
 Kenny omega and Moxley are literally shonen characters with the whole "brings weapon to his enemy to have a fair fight of honor and dignity" 
Pac as an angry manlet is money  
Jericho's promos! Lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Omega vs Moxley is my fave rivalry and yes it's some biased but I just feel if everything goes well in the match that they can be the cornerstone feud of the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2019)

I hear people going bananas over another WALTER match and it makes me excited for NXT on hulu tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I hear people going bananas over another WALTER match and it makes me excited for NXT on hulu tomorrow.


WALTER vs Suzuki would be a fun match


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2019)

its sad they dropped the ball on pete dunne


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2019)

Is it wrong I want an imperium vs UE war with WALTER destroying Adam Cole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I hear people going bananas over another WALTER match and it makes me excited for NXT on hulu tomorrow.


yea I'll probably watch it on hulu later today too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Is it wrong I want an imperium vs UE war with WALTER destroying Adam Cole.



nope, but after Cole gives Walter 3 Panama Sunrises


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> its sad they dropped the ball on pete dunne


What?!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2019)

aleister black can beat the shit of seth and roman in a real fight why is he still not the wwe champ?


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 10, 2019)

The ratings are in!

AEW: 1.018 Mil + 122 k from TruTV Simulcast
NXT: 790 k

Link removed

TNT will be stoked, if AEW can be around 1 Mil for baseball season and if this is their core audience. AEW did well again in the all important 18-34 (M) demographic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2019)

Lastier said:


> The ratings are in!
> 
> AEW: 1.018 Mil + 122 k from TruTV Simulcast
> NXT: 790 k
> ...



Damn NXT took a dip again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2019)

Although the drop was big for AEW, it was pretty much expected. Premiers do heavily inflated numbers, ask FOX about their old show The Following. I expect AEW to settle in the 900-1.1 area until after the first PPV.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 10, 2019)

Lastier said:


> The ratings are in!
> 
> AEW: 1.018 Mil + 122 k from TruTV Simulcast
> NXT: 790 k
> ...


It's not the actual rating pwtorch and wedkeller confirmed that since aew was in simulcast the trutv numbers should be added.
Aew averaged 1.140millions. Which is a 269k drop from last week
They also went against the baseball game face on since a very strong baseball game went head to head with aew, the MLB game drew 5 fucking millions viewers pretty much raping aew in the young demo ( which constitute the majority of aew's fanbase. )
 The immediate review did 360k which is a total of 1.5 millions for the live show and the immediate review. ( last week was 1.8 for the live show + review and 1.4 for the live show)
Basically confirming that nxt isnt aew's rival, they are fighting against the MLB and american horror story.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2019)

Card for AEW next week looks sharp

Baker vs Riho for the title
SCU vs Best friends
Lucha bros vs Jurassic express
Darby vs Jericho for the title

I should have my tickets on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Oct 11, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Card for AEW next week looks sharp
> 
> Baker vs Riho for the title
> SCU vs Best friends
> ...


Good luck personally I will be going 2020 
Maybe when they head to New York.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 11, 2019)

Also do not hesitate to give then feedbacks or take the polls they do.
I remember fans complained about the mood lighting in the arena/on the fans in one of cody's Q and A , he did a poll , asked fans etc and it's gone now. 
     I actually did complain about the lack of promos for women, they need to get people more involved in their women division. Hope more people complain about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks like Jericho is bringing the Painmaker to AEW 

Something's up with this....Mox and Jericho using NJPW style seems fishy.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol a superstar was spotted in Vegas and possibly gave away a "big" spoiler for the draft.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2019)

Mmm. mmm.  Working for dat Saudi money.  The farce of farces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mmm. mmm.  Working for dat Saudi money.  The farce of farces.


This isn't a shot at anyone but maybe it's time to focus on other promotions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

so good news for UK AEW fans at least.  ITV 4 free streaming service has the whole thing (1 hour 50 minutes without commercials) essentially up 9pm our time the night after AEW with TV screening a day later.  No waiting until sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

Lastier said:


> The ratings are in!
> 
> AEW: 1.018 Mil + 122 k from TruTV Simulcast
> NXT: 790 k
> ...



Seems like this 1m Audience is returning wrestling fans Vince scared off and also not NXT fans.  NXT on TV has been similar levels with the one before AEW first episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> so good news for UK AEW fans at least.  ITV 4 free streaming service has the whole thing (1 hour 50 minutes without commercials) essentially up 9pm our time the night after AEW with TV screening a day later.  No waiting until sunday morning.


Congrats man. Next week gonna be awesome


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Congrats man. Next week gonna be awesome



I got caught up just before smackdown. I understand them not doing it live, itv have other contracts right now (shitty ones with tv shopping channels.) but honestly for most people the ability to watch Thursday 9pm our time (For reference that's 4pm Eastern) is just about perfect.

Also Fiend just fucked over Seth again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

So Far with draft.

Raw:
Becky
The OC
Drew

Smackdown:
Roman
Bray


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2019)

lol Joe Buck.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2019)

Fox NFL too


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2019)

Fox really pulling out all the sports presentation shows to promote Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

You know I think Brock's been on TV more this year, than all the other years combined when he returned.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know I think Brock's been on TV more this year, than all the other years combined when he returned.


Fox is why.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2019)

Heel Bayley is fresh


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Heel Bayley is fresh



Yes but it's still going to be the Charlotte wrestling organization for the women's division.

Or wait Bayley won and got new music.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 11, 2019)

Evil Bayley is lit


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2019)

Her best Promo since leaving NXT and it's only 6 words.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2019)

wow they actually changed bayley up and gave her a win over charlotte and the belt.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 11, 2019)

Bayley you monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Bayley you monster



that's the reaction I gave when they fucked up Bray


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2019)

Moxley off to New Japan now to wrestle Monday vs  Juice  


Something shocking better not happen cause I go to school early dammit


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley off to New Japan now to wrestle Monday vs  Juice
> 
> 
> Something shocking better not happen cause I go to school early dammit



AEW might as well search for a replacement for his tag match on Wednesday already, because Japan is fucking flooded due to the typhoon.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2019)

I don't wanna come off as a sourpuss, cuz it sounds like this Evil Bayley thing is cool and I'll check it out later but...

Once again, someone only manages to strike gold when they become heel. My dad was actually complaining to me about this the other day with the Kabuki Girls. Being heel or turning heel is practically the only way to get anything done in this company. With exceptions, a lot of the faces are either failures, goofy or generally unlikeable. It's always kinda disheartening to see it happen whenever it happens.

Of course that child is crying. I'm honestly surprised he's watching this far. I don't think kid me would've been able to put up with all my heroes suddenly becoming evil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 12, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I don't wanna come off as a sourpuss, cuz it sounds like this Evil Bayley thing is cool and I'll check it out later but...
> 
> Once again, someone only manages to strike gold when they become heel. My dad was actually complaining to me about this the other day with the Kabuki Girls. Being heel or turning heel is practically the only way to get anything done in this company. With exceptions, a lot of the faces are either failures, goofy or generally unlikeable. It's always kinda disheartening to see it happen whenever it happens.
> 
> Of course that child is crying. I'm honestly surprised he's watching this far. I don't think kid me would've been able to put up with all my heroes suddenly becoming evil.



It's honestly fascinating to see how WWE refuses to portray and book babyfaces properly. They have a blueprint formula with Daniel Bryans' rise to the top that they now apply to all babyfaces where they think a babyface will get more over the more the babyfaces gets humiliated, beaten down and suffer loses not realizing that Daniel Bryan got over despite this booking philosophy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Lastier said:


> AEW might as well search for a replacement for his tag match on Wednesday already, because Japan is fucking flooded due to the typhoon.


Yea I heard the typhoon was pretty bad.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This isn't a shot at anyone but maybe it's time to focus on other promotions?


 I watched 4 minutes of the press conference 
I cringe so hard I could see the cringness take a physical form fuck  


Also didnt charlotte become a 10 times champions like last week? She had a one week reign


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I watched 4 minutes of the press conference
> I cringe so hard I could see the cringness take a physical form fuck
> 
> 
> Also didnt charlotte become a 10 times champions like last week? She had a one week reign



Just think from Vince's POV, quicker she loses it the quicker she can be a 16 time champion like how Vince sees her dad (although her dad is really like 25 time and spread out more)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just think from Vince's POV, quicker she loses it the quicker she can be a 16 time champion like how Vince sees her dad (although her dad is really like 25 time and spread out more)


But it doesnt mean anything if her reigns are meaningless tho,?....


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> But it doesnt mean anything if her reigns are meaningless tho,?....



You know it.
I know it (I thought I implied it but it seems I forgot half my posts)
Everyone in the thread knows it.

But PAL You're going to love Charlotte like you'll love Seth Freakin Rollins Pal! /Vince logic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know it.
> I know it (I thought I implied it but it seems I forgot half my posts)
> Everyone in the thread knows it.
> 
> But PAL You're going to love Charlotte like you'll love Seth Freakin Rollins Pal! /Vince logic


Vince list it so bad lmao..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> You know it.
> I know it (I thought I implied it but it seems I forgot half my posts)
> Everyone in the thread knows it.
> 
> But PAL You're going to love Charlotte like you'll love Seth Freakin Rollins Pal! /Vince logic


at this point Charlotte and Seth should be  a couple. This way they can both be obnoxious together


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> at this point Charlotte and Seth should be  a couple. This way they can both be obnoxious together



Yeah but Vince likes to humilate men.  Andrade/Charlotte isn't acknowledged and Vince won't make Becky look sad for being cheated on.

Man this era is more like AE than I realise as these stories come right out of there (that wasn't Austin/Rock/DX)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

> This week's _WWE SmackDown_ episode drew 2.899 million viewers, according .
> 
> This is down 25% from last week's 3.888 million viewers for the FOX premiere and 20th Anniversary episode. To compare, Monday's _RAW_ episode drew an average of 2.334 million viewers, down from last week's 2.571 million viewers for the RAW season premiere episode.



Oof 1 million viewers. I mean I know it's expected but you never like to see that big a drop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah but Vince likes to humilate men.  Andrade/Charlotte isn't acknowledged and Vince won't make Becky look sad for being cheated on.
> 
> Man this era is more like AE than I realise as these stories come right out of there (that wasn't Austin/Rock/DX)




but I thought Becky was The Man ? 

plus I doubt he'd cuck a corporate ass kisser.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but I thought Becky was The Man ?
> 
> plus I doubt he'd cuck a corporate ass kisser.



Funny enough since the Roman/Seth comments on Mox it seems Roman has gone a bit further down the ladder (I mean it seems Seth had the number of him) while Seth took the complete Roman position.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough since the Roman/Seth comments on Mox it seems Roman has gone a bit further down the ladder (I mean it seems Seth had the number of him) while Seth took the complete Roman position.


Man at least we know Roman is legit honest about how Mox is his bro . Seth's just Shawn Michaels in 2019 form


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man at least we know Roman is legit honest about how Mox is his bro . Seth's just Shawn Michaels in 2019 form



I think the Cancer has made Reigns have a different look.  He seems disinterested in titles and just happy to be there (I mean unlike others this one I can't blame on)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think the Cancer has made Reigns have a different look.  He seems disinterested in titles and just happy to be there (I mean unlike others this one I can't blame on)


Nah I get you. Honestly if that's how Roman feels, good on him man. He really is at peace at where he is and if given time. I'd like to see one more title win only cause A.) you give it time to build B.) you give him time away from the me C.) cause he has a good promo story to tell. Also D.) if Vince fucks off for good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Yoooooo


----------



## pat pat (Oct 12, 2019)

*meanwhile mox: "I need to find a new way for me and Kenny to try to kill each others " 


Jericho is bringing the pain maker for a Philadelphia street fight.
So his character is the disgruntled veteran who also happens to be the big draw who brags about his accomplishment , but also speaks french because he is too self absorbed and put on some weird make up to go extreme....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough since the Roman/Seth comments on Mox it seems Roman has gone a bit further down the ladder (I mean it seems Seth had the number of him) while Seth took the complete Roman position.



Reigns: "I don't agree with his decision, but I don't think it's the best idea to shit on someone I considered a close friend for simply trying to live his best life"



Seth: "...I do."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Man I wonder if King of Pro Wrestling will even be on  Monday cause the typhoon fucked shit up


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man I wonder if King of Pro Wrestling will even be on  Monday cause the typhoon fucked shit up



It might be, if tomorrow's F1 race and any Rugby World Cup matches go ahead I'd put it at a high possibility.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It might be, if tomorrow's F1 race and any Rugby World Cup matches go ahead I'd put it at a high possibility.


Damn I'd actually cancel the racing one


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn I'd actually cancel the racing one



It all depends on how far the typhoon is (It seems to be moving much faster than the hurricaine which hit florida a month or so ago.  Typhoons and Hurricains being the same thing just local names).

The eye passed Tokyo a while ago so the race which is due to start in a few hours likely will be fine.  Wet weather won't stop it if the winds have gone down.  (F1 is fine in all but the most extreme wet conditions on most tracks due to run offs and gravel.  Although there was an incident a few years ago in which a driver died but safety has improved a lot in F1 since then and was first death in 20 years)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It all depends on how far the typhoon is (It seems to be moving much faster than the hurricaine which hit florida a month or so ago.  Typhoons and Hurricains being the same thing just local names).
> 
> The eye passed Tokyo a while ago so the race which is due to start in a few hours likely will be fine.  Wet weather won't stop it if the winds have gone down.  (F1 is fine in all but the most extreme wet conditions on most tracks due to run offs and gravel.  Although there was an incident a few years ago in which a driver died but safety has improved a lot in F1 since then and was first death in 20 years)


Makes sense just worried that the road is dangerous.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Makes sense just worried that the road is dangerous.



Well looking at Suzuka area of Japan (where the race is).  Dry, sunny, windy but not too windy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

I just finishing watching highlights from yesterday........WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS FARCE!?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I just finishing watching highlights from yesterday........WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS FARCE!?!


It's called trying to appease the casuals . It's fine I guess .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's called trying to appease the casuals . It's fine I guess .



They could have done the same job by dangling keys while calling out the draft and it would have been less insulting to the intelligence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They could have done the same job by dangling keys while calling out the draft and it would have been less insulting to the intelligence.


Would be hilarious if Steph just buried the whole roster


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2019)

this alone probably chased away the 1 million viewers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this alone probably chased away the 1 million viewers.


Oh Vince and his love of AC/DC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this alone probably chased away the 1 million viewers.



The fuck is this monstrosity.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh Vince and his love of AC/DC.



Hey don't be hating on AC/DC


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh Vince and his love of AC/DC.


Fuck boomers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey don't be hating on AC/DC


Hey now I love AC/DC. I even suggested to AEW to use TNT as their theme song


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 12, 2019)

Whatever that was on Friday, that was not a draft.

Becky Lynn to RAW. Already the RAW's female champion.
Roman Reigns to Smackdown. Already apart of Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Whatever that was on Friday, that was not a draft.
> 
> Becky Lynn to RAW. Already the RAW's female champion.
> Roman Reigns to Smackdown. Already apart of Smackdown.




Imagine if Becky had been sent to Smackdown ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Whatever that was on Friday, that was not a draft.
> 
> Becky Lynn to RAW. Already the RAW's female champion.
> Roman Reigns to Smackdown. Already apart of Smackdown.



Sadly this farce continues Monday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly this farce continues Monday.



don't worry, Moxley to the Bullet Club will be the talking point 


I deserve all the optimisms


----------



## Shirker (Oct 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> this alone probably chased away the 1 million viewers.



Real talk, SD has had way worse openings so I can forgive it as a whole

...what I can't forgive is that face Bayley is in it. You dumb motherfuckers had her pose and do camera work for your brand spanking new Smackdown opening and she turns heel(er) a week later, which tells me that the decision to change her look and mannerisms was probably made the very fucking night it occurred.

They can probably update it to replace her with something else. I'd bet money they won't.



The Juice Man said:


> Whatever that was on Friday, that was not a draft.
> 
> Becky Lynn to RAW. Already the RAW's female champion.
> Roman Reigns to Smackdown. Already apart of Smackdown.



I think the implication was supposed to be that everyone became a free agent once the draft started.
Still fucking dumb, but we've seen dumber. Less than a week ago, in fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk, SD has had way worse openings so I can forgive it as a whole
> 
> ...what I can't forgive is that face Bayley is in it. You dumb motherfuckers had her pose and do camera work for your brand spanking new Smackdown opening and she turns heel(er) a week later, which tells me that the decision to change her look and mannerisms was probably made the very fucking night it occurred.
> 
> ...


I can't think of any smackdown intro as grating as this one tho or with visuals this cringe. the ultimate combo of an awful intro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2019)

Smackdown started to suck when Eddie died and when Batista left.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I just finishing watching highlights from yesterday........WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS FARCE!?!



I thought CM Punk would do those analytics bullshit?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2019)

If Vince wants to push ratings, he should let DB and Mysterio work 205 live. 

Or both of them can work NxT too if they want to bury AEW


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Good luck personally I will be going 2020
> Maybe when they head to New York.


Cody has alluded to Vince black balling them from the NY/NJ area. If AEW continues to sell out, they'll be there and tickets will go like hot cakes. That will be a huge step in the war.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 13, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I can't think of any smackdown intro as grating as this one tho or with visuals this cringe. the ultimate combo of an awful intro.



"Rise Up" ended up pretty good, but it had really bad growing pains. The first two itterations suck so much dick that it took them roughly a year to finally get something that was suitable for TV.

"Rock Like Me" makes me want to die. The song sounds like it was made in a day and the camera they used for the visuals is so fucking low rent. The after effects can't save it.

"Let it Roll" is admittedly fine but it makes me grind my teeth because that was around the short period where they were doing those cringy crowd shots.

"This Life" very well might be the worst and most generic Top 40-mimic song CFO$ has ever produced. _And think of the ground that covers_. The visuals are okay but I'd swear that at this point they just started reusing assets because I swear it looks identical to the openings before and after it.

...this post is a little long. Sorry, SD intros have pissed me off for a while now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Rise Up" ended up pretty good, but it had really bad growing pains. The first two itterations suck so much dick that it took them roughly a year to finally get something that was suitable for TV.
> 
> "Rock Like Me" makes me want to die. The song sounds like it was made in a day and the camera they used for the visuals is so fucking low rent. The after effects can't save it.
> 
> ...



All I know is American Idol took over Smackdown


----------



## pat pat (Oct 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I just finishing watching highlights from yesterday........WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS FARCE!?!


 what you cant take away from 2019 wwe is that they always deliver with the cringefest 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody has alluded to Vince black balling them from the NY/NJ area. If AEW continues to sell out, they'll be there and tickets will go like hot cakes. That will be a huge step in the war.


 tep I know I hoped DON 2 would be in the garden, but it seems to be a show based in Vegas....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bad news is i won't be able to make it to AEW in my hometown . As much as i want to, i can't abandon my priorities but i expect it to be a great show nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Having to wake up at 6 am to watch your fave wrestler compete

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Rise Up" ended up pretty good, but it had really bad growing pains. The first two itterations suck so much dick that it took them roughly a year to finally get something that was suitable for TV.
> 
> "Rock Like Me" makes me want to die. The song sounds like it was made in a day and the camera they used for the visuals is so fucking low rent. The after effects can't save it.
> 
> ...


jesus some of these I either forgot about or haven't even heard before like "this life". the one that I might find even worse than the current theme has to be "rock like me."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Never mind Mox couldn't make it to Japan so he got stripped of the belt


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> jesus some of these I either forgot about or haven't even heard before like "this life". the one that I might find even worse than the current theme has to be "rock like me."



It was written by Jim Johnson, too.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It was written by Jim Johnson, too.


Jim what happened to you??......


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

_maybe they should have kept yukes lol_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

I mean they're shelling out 2kgames every year. I don't think at this point they care about graphics or gameplay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Mike I get you had to earn money for your fams, but what the fuck did you think was gonna happen?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

ya know he still didn't get done as dirty as rusev. I think he's the one who should be requesting his release.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean they're shelling out 2kgames every year. I don't think at this point they care about graphics or gameplay.


yea but even nba2k games come out annually and can maintain its gameplay and graphics. theirs no excuse for a 2019 wwe game to look like its Bully from the ps2. lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea but even nba2k games come out annually and can maintain its gameplay and graphics. theirs no excuse for a 2019 wwe game to look like its bully from the ps2. lmao


Not this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> ya know he still didn't get done as dirty as rusev. I think he's the one who should be requesting his release.


Rusev might be playing the waiting game. If any of the roster wants to leave just use Moxley's gameplan. Keep working , put off contract talks , then when you're close , tell them to fuck off.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not this year.


Does the nba2k19 game look like a ps2 nba live game? its clear to me they use way less talented people or put much less effort into the wwe games. but be it 2k or thq it just seems like no one ever wants to put out a decent wwe game this decade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Does the nba2k19 game look like a ps2 nba live game? its clear to me they use way less talented people or put much less effort into the wwe games. but be it 2k or thq it just seems like no one ever wants to put out a decent wwe game this decade.


Not that bad but....it definitely got worse.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rusev might be playing the waiting game. If any of the roster wants to leave just use Moxley's gameplan. Keep working , put off contract talks , then when you're close , tell them to fuck off.



Pretty much Mox showed how it should be done.  Staying home, sulking gets you no where since Vince will just add more days.  Mox basically worked his butt off right till the end and basically showed up at the first AEW event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Pretty much Mox showed how it should be done.  Staying home, sulking gets you no where since Vince will just add more days.  Mox basically worked his butt off right till the end and basically showed up at the first AEW event.


He also gave them no chance to put time on his contract for his injury by being a "company" man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Also the most important aspect is to drop your feelings about WWE and treat them like a corporate entity. To Vince and co , you're just an asset , nothing more nothing less. So stop remembering the childhood they gave you and start realize they're nothing but corporate monsters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

I need Luchasaurus to wrestle here dammit


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mike I get you had to earn money for your fams, but what the fuck did you think was gonna happen?



To be fair, normally I'd agree, but I don't think anyone could've predicted this.

Usually characters' shitty booking these days spreads as far as having them eat a bunch of pins and looking like clowns on PPVs, after which they're taken off tv because creative "has nothing for them".

Cuck storylines that act as a means of destroying your manhood and active attempts to ruin your marriage is stuff I thought we left in the 90s.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, normally I'd agree, but I don't think anyone could've predicted this.
> 
> Usually characters' shitty booking these days spreads as far as having them eat a bunch of pins and looking like clowns on PPVs, after which they're taken off tv because creative "has nothing for them".
> 
> Cuck storylines that act as a means of destroying your manhood and active attempts to ruin your marriage is stuff I thought we left in the 90s.


but Vince has been doing cuck angles since before Heyman got here.

Rock implied he slept with Lana


Dolph x Lana



Aiden English x Lana



and now Bobbay x Lana


it's been occurring for a while. Plus Vince wants to punish you for resigning. Look at the OC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> _maybe they should have kept yukes lol_



The hell is this?!   Who wrote that dialog.



Jon Moxley said:


> Mike I get you had to earn money for your fams, but what the fuck did you think was gonna happen?



No sympathies from me, they resigned for 5 years for more money, they deal with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is this?!   Who wrote that dialog.
> 
> 
> 
> No sympathies from me, they resigned for 5 years for more money, they deal with it.




Sasha situation made me laugh cause I realized. She ain't the type to go back to the indies or try Japan 

She a WWE girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah let's wait a week then go back to the Hell in a Cell aftermath.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah let's wait a week then go back to the Hell in a Cell aftermath.



as Bryan Alvarez said " Vince thinks you're a dumb mark." 


well seems he's putting that into play huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but Vince has been doing cuck angles since before Heyman got here.
> 
> Rock implied he slept with Lana
> 
> ...



We don't even have to look at Lana.

If we go to AE was anyone on screen even not cheating.

I mean you had Terry Runnelds and everyone (especially Dustin when in storyline they were reconsiling after he cheated on her for Luna.)
Val Venis and everyone
Torri (not wilson) betraying Kane for X-pac
Eddie cheating on Chyna for 2 Hos... I mean mamacitas
hell even in Ruthless Aggression there was Trish Stratus who was in story with Jericho and betrayed him for Christian.

(Let's not even bring up Lita and Edge)

Fucking hell I just realised Vince has been like this forever and Paul Heyman is also in on these with ECW basically one multi year story of women betraying Dreamer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We don't even have to look at Lana.
> 
> If we go to AE was anyone on screen even not cheating.
> 
> ...



Vince loves his cucking. 

and @SAFFF likes his cucking..............



@SAFFF IS VINCE MCMAHON CONFIRMED!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

So Flair taking Sasha's place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Flair taking Sasha's place.


It's become Cena vs Orton levels of repetitiveness


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince loves his cucking.
> 
> and @SAFFF likes his cucking..............
> 
> ...



Vince is SAFFF
Rukia is half the roster.
Mox is Mox.
I have shovel powers so I'm Triple H.
Just need to get everyone else a spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince is SAFFF
> Rukia is half the roster.
> Mox is Mox.
> I have shovel powers so I'm Triple H.
> Just need to get everyone else a spot.


I thought Rukia was Nicholas


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

So the draft is the same set up with SD getting two picks to Raws three from Friday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Hmm, so how many minutes of the match did we get before going into another commercial.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I thought Rukia was Nicholas



True but we also realised that multiple people use the Rukia account.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

One, that was a comfortable looking Boston Crab so how can anyone tap out two that.  Two, commentary trying to sell that Boston Crab as a legit submission.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> True but we also realised that multiple people use the Rukia account.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

You do know the set up the draft pretty much spoiled how match was going to go.  Raw picks three which means they go first or it make them look stupid for having SD go first and only select two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Why wasn't Rollins picked on night one on SD to RAW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why wasn't Rollins picked on night one on SD to RAW.



cause knowing how they did to Kofi, this would have added more fuel to that day.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why wasn't Rollins picked on night one on SD to RAW.



Because he wasn't up for being picked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

MAD Money...... the fuck???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because he wasn't up for being picked.



Hmm, last minute excuse from WWE to cover their asses on this farce of a draft. 

Well the snake to RAW.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Becky v Charlotte continuing on until the end of time. 

I mean when the universe ends.  Queen Elizabeth will sit on the throne making the last two matches being Becky v Charlotte for the women and cena vs Orton for the men.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Yup, WWE covering their asses on getting their champions locked on their respective brands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Well Flair and her fiancee together on Raw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Becky v Charlotte continuing on until the end of time.
> 
> I mean when the universe ends.  Queen Elizabeth will sit on the throne making the last two matches being Becky v Charlotte for the women and cena vs Orton for the men.



Then I guess I'll have to sacrifice myself by getting in those matches and having security beat me up on live tv so the matches can end


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey now you were part of the Rukia conspiracy investigation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hey now you were part of the Rukia conspiracy investigation.



Oh yeah now i remember. Dammit now I have to refer to him as Rukias


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

So Ali getting the jobber treatment tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Smh , Kenny and the dastardly Elite costed Mox the title


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Ali getting the jobber treatment tonight.


So it's same ole same ole


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Zelina makes me miss old school style managers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh , Kenny and the dastardly Elite costed Mox the title



If the Elite controls the weather, those mother fuckers owe me a couple of thousand for the model kits I lost due to Harvey.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Not surprising Almas/Charlotte/Black all on same show.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh , Kenny and the dastardly Elite costed Mox the title



Plot twist, it was not because of Mox with the Typhoon.  They had bets on the F1 and Rugby world cup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Not surprised Black is on Raw, wife on the show with Almas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If the Elite controls the weather, those mother fuckers owe me a couple of thousand for the model kits I lost due to Harvey.



Well maybe Kenny thought your model kits were't Elite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not surprised Black is on Raw, wife on the show with Almas.


I almost get this weird feeling that this is gonna turn into Raw is Cuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist, it was not because of Mox with the Typhoon.  They had bets on the F1 and Rugby world cup.


Kenny and the Elite are nerds though 

Unless you mean Cody 

Then why Cody why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well maybe Kenny thought your model kits were't Elite



Fuck sakes, some of them lost were Limited Editions, if those aren't elite then Kenny has shit taste.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, some of them lost were Limited Editions, if those aren't elite then Kenny has shit taste.



Oh then hoping Mox kicks his ass for hurting your kits


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

These SNL fuckers again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Your are considered part of the WWE because you are fucking ScarJo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Laborious 2.0 out.  Roode traded a guy with brown hair for a guy with blonde to do spots.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Sean Astin's careen had him play a Goonie to a Hobbit to fucking Col. Sanders.   Holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sean Astin's careen had him play a Goonie to a Hobbit to fucking Col. Sanders.   Holy shit.


Yowie wowie that is a shit career.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Viking Raiders new champions.....ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Viking Raiders new champions.....ok.


Least their early experience is over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

LAYS commercial with Mr and Mrs Potato Head,,,,,, that's promoting cannibalism of sorts.

Enough of this Draft bullshit involving other sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> LAYS commercial with Mr and Mrs Potato Head,,,,,, that's promoting cannibalism of sorts.
> 
> Enough of this Draft bullshit involving other sports.



apparently Cain vs Tyson Fury for the WWE title is being considered for Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> apparently Cain vs Tyson Fury for the WWE title is being considered for Mania



With vince not sure if you're serious or trolling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> With vince not sure if you're serious or trolling.


Not even trolling. Saw Wrestlevotes or someone else post that they're seriously considering it.


GOTTA GET THAT MAINSTREAM APPEAL PAL!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> apparently Cain vs Tyson Fury for the WWE title is being considered for Mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

I love how UFC vs Boxing will possibly benefit at the expense of WWE wrestlers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Dammit Laborious to SD.

Nvm, Hinder to Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Truth and Mella split

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Dumb fucks estatic they got the 7/11 champion.  Have some fucking standards God dammit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh shit I just realized it wasn't even  reported. 

Tyson said it on ESPN


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

I killed everyone's soul


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dumb fucks estatic they got the 7/11 champion.  Have some fucking standards God dammit.



Come on they're all wwe lowby enhanced talent.  They're likely happy that the damn camera is on them.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Brazzers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Well the cucking continues.:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

So what was Mayweather/Big Show then.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Go back to the hotel room screw this boring contract segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Strowman must mention Saudi Arabia. I thought there was an edict of not mentioning that place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what was Mayweather/Big Show then.


A joke.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

"What" chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

The fuck?????????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm waiting on that vid of Fury having trouble breaking that pen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Continuity a shit in the WWE.   Isn't Lacey a SD talent now.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Valid question.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Valid question.



Doesn't Rollins also have a team match as leader of Team Hogan vs Team Flair at the same PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2019)

They kept the pen botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Valid question.


RIP Bray


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Dio is a meme lord holy crap anime


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Seth confirmed arsonist.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias I'm sorry dude


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince loves his cucking.
> 
> and @SAFFF likes his cucking..............
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Wait a minute.  My Internet went down about 90 minutes into the show so I was reading results on my phone. 

But why were natty and lacey teaming up?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wait a minute.  My Internet went down about 90 minutes into the show so I was reading results on my phone.
> 
> But why were natty and lacey teaming up?


Because reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2019)

Has wwe women's booking gone all the way back to late 2000s - mid 2010s of bitches be crazy.

Also Seth burning down the firefly fun house?  BOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2019)

Heard about the Bray thing.................................


I'm going to be super massive biased AEW fan now @SAFFF

Forgive me. I didn't think WWE could fuck up Bray


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Seriously though , I'm glad tuesday I got Slammiversary , NWA, and After Dark tomorrow to wash off the news about Bray


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Heard about the Bray thing.................................
> 
> 
> I'm going to be super massive biased AEW fan now @SAFFF
> ...


Do what you gotta do I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Do what you gotta do I suppose.



Honestly though, I am curious since you're into cucking......which of these four couples would you want to see cucked?


Charlotte / Almas
Becky / Seth
Alister / Vega 
Carmella / Corey


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly though, I am curious since you're into cucking......which of these four couples would you want to see cucked?
> 
> 
> Charlotte / Almas
> ...


Bliss starts dating Braun only for him to walk in on her getting her cheeks clapped by Shorty Gable or Lio Rush.

But yea uuuh Becky/Seth because Seth is the worst.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Bliss starts dating Braun only for him to walk in on her getting her cheeks clapped by Shorty Gable or Lio Rush.
> 
> But yea uuuh Becky/Seth because Seth is the worst.


Damn Braun stole Bliss from Murphy only to lose her to one of them is hilariously ironic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2019)

Your Universal Champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your Universal Champion.


Why are you doing this to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your Universal Champion.


Damn! Seth is an asshole!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why are you doing this to me?



Did you not see the Strowman/Fury vid I posted a few post above.  Fucking Fury had a hell of a time breaking a fucking pen.  Kelly Kelly put up a better fight with getting her bra off than this farce.


----------



## teddy (Oct 15, 2019)

the fuck is this?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Heard about the Bray thing.................................
> 
> 
> I'm going to be super massive biased AEW fan now @SAFFF
> ...



I don't know why people are surprised that WWE screwed Bray up for a 2nd time. They always fuck up something that's good.

Even during the height of the YES movement, Bray was the 2nd hottest thing in WWE.

Until WMXXX. We ALL know what happen to Bray then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't know why people are surprised that WWE screwed Bray up for a 2nd time. They always fuck up something that's good.
> 
> Even during the height of the YES movement, Bray was the 2nd hottest thing in WWE.
> 
> Until WMXXX. We ALL know what happen to Bray then.


I wanted to be positive. 

I wanted to believe that WWE gave some shit about Bray. 

I wish someone could shoot on E on live tv


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

teddy said:


> the fuck is this?


She really whips her hair good


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2019)

That shit looks like it can impale someone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Liger I'm sorry for barely finding out about you


----------



## teddy (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She really whips her hair good


Is it hair or stiff horse dick tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wanted to be positive.
> 
> I wanted to believe that WWE gave some shit about Bray.
> 
> I wish someone could shoot on E on live tv



I’m sorry but you sound like an idiot for having faith in vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m sorry but you sound like an idiot for having faith in vince


Maybe but I do get tired of shitting on E.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias I'm sorry dude


Me too man. Me too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2019)

Just looked at some of the draft picks. A bit confused..didn't some of those folks appear on the show they were drafted on recently? 

Draft is not making a lot of sense to me lol.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2019)

Heard about the Bray thing.

What's weird is that with all this stuff that keeps happening with Bray, I think they still wanna push him. If the house shows are anything to go by at least. I don't get the same vibe with him as I do with Gable, Bennet and Rusev where they're either clearly having fun at their expense or attempting to play 5D chess with chinese checker pieces to get them over.

I think they're genuinely trying with Bray, it's just that Vince's dementia is taking such a strong foothold that this is what "trying" is just gonna look like. As much as people slowly turned on him, I think Kofi's another example of this. Richochet too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe but I do get tired of shitting on E.



there's nothing to do with E except shit on it. lmao


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 15, 2019)

Eric Bischoff gone and replaced by Bruce Prichard: 


That was quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Eric Bischoff gone and replaced by Bruce Prichard:
> 
> 
> That was quick.


Oh god. Bruce Pichard is even worse 


WCW 2000 incoming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Heard about the Bray thing.
> 
> What's weird is that with all this stuff that keeps happening with Bray, I think they still wanna push him. If the house shows are anything to go by at least. I don't get the same vibe with him as I do with Gable, Bennet and Rusev where they're either clearly having fun at their expense or attempting to play 5D chess with chinese checker pieces to get them over.
> 
> I think they're genuinely trying with Bray, it's just that Vince's dementia is taking such a strong foothold that this is what "trying" is just gonna look like. As much as people slowly turned on him, I think Kofi's another example of this. Richochet too.




Doesn't matter. WWE blew it. They choked ........they had something white hot on their hands and they choked, did it to Punk, did it to  Moxley, did it to Becky, now done it  to Bray for a second time. 

WWE can go suck a fat one. They just want mainstream fans and could give a shit about the fans who watched them for years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

> Monday's  Draft edition of RAW, featuring the end of the 2019 Draft, drew an average of 2.287 million viewers, according to Showbuzz Daily.
> 
> This is down 2.36% from last week's 2.334 million viewers for the post-Hell In a Cell episode.
> 
> ...



People dipped on the final hour


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

> Roman Reigns, Drew McIntyre, Luke Gallows,  and RAW Women's Champion   Brian Mazique of Forbes and were asked about advice for fans who are unhappy with  storylines.
> 
> Reigns specifically addressed the backlash over the recent WWE Hell In a Cell finish with "The Fiend"  and WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins.
> 
> ...



Being legit Anderson, McIntyre are probably brown nosing cause they're on the lower scale but still appreciate Roman and Becky being honest about the fact it's rough being an E fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Dammit I missed NWA live. I'll check it out after AEW Dark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

The librarian still a thing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Kip legit hurt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Well Kip Sabian definitely good. He just needs momentum


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being legit Anderson, McIntyre are probably brown nosing cause they're on the lower scale but still appreciate Roman and Becky being honest about the fact it's rough being an E fan.


Mcintyre is such a cuck. No wonder he's still not a main eventer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Mcintyre is such a cuck. No wonder he's still not a main eventer.


It's weird how he says all that but yet he hasn't done anything worth while other than Shield stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

This 8 man tag was fine. Hybrid 2 and Dark order just have no heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh god Kenny vs Joey in an unsanctioned match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Holy shit Kenny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Kenny using the wacky line


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being legit Anderson, McIntyre are probably brown nosing cause they're on the lower scale but still appreciate Roman and Becky being honest about the fact it's rough being an E fan.



All yes men


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 15, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your Universal Champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Kenny becoming too obsessed with Mox


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny becoming too obsessed with Mox



Almost as obsessed as you.

In other news Bischoff is gone.  Bruce Pritchard in charge of smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Almost as obsessed as you.
> 
> In other news Bischoff is gone.  Bruce Pritchard in charge of smackdown.




True but I'm starting to become a big Suzuki fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Trevor Murdoch is back wrestling 

Also Sandow is joining NWA . Loved that interactive promo.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2019)

Lol why did they get rid of Eric : /.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Ricky Starks with that great promo after a solid match with Trevor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh shit Kennedy is in NWA


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2019)

So my girlfriend took it upon herself to buy these tickets. So your boy will be live and in affect for AEW tomorrow!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> there's nothing to do with E except shit on it. lmao



As callously as ya put it, I mean... you're absolutely right.

THe moves being made in wrestling right now is really showing how much of a curve we've been grading the product on. In fact, with the benefit of hindsight, I'd go so far as to say that even the "cool" stuff that's happened the past decade or so might've only ever been seen as such because there were no mainstream comparisons. I mean, other wrestling's been around forever sure, but you won't really find many who have the time or interest to hunt down for stuff.

Now? In the past few weeks, enjoyable wrestling has become so accessible, even a lazy dipshit with no time on his hands like me has something to look forward to every week. And the stuff you have to "search" for is so stupid cheap and idiot proof (like NJPW World or Independent Wrestling TV) that that might as well count. I mean WWE's _okay_ atm, it's been waaayyy worse, but fuck, okay don't cut it anymore. If you're not watching it, you're shitting on it, simple as that.

Bryan Alverez is even threatening to stop recapping the main roster since none of his colleagues even watch it fully anymore. He's not gonna actually do it, cuz he knows where his bread is buttered, but the poor guy's at the end of his rope.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 15, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol why did they get rid of Eric : /.



Ate all the Subway in catering. Dude had to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Holy fuck this promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> As callously as ya put it, I mean... you're absolutely right.
> 
> THe moves being made in wrestling right now is really showing how much of a curve we've been grading the product on. In fact, with the benefit of hindsight, I'd go so far as to say that even the "cool" stuff that's happened the past decade or so might've only ever been seen as such because there were no mainstream comparisons. I mean, other wrestling's been around forever sure, but you won't really find many who have the time or interest to hunt down for stuff.
> 
> ...



I feel for the Wrestle talk guys too. They legit said they wish they could talk about other promotions but most of their  fanbase is WWE fans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I feel for the Wrestle talk guys too. They legit said they wish they could talk about other promotions but most of their  fanbase is WWE fans.



Who gives a shit? 

Fuck their fanbase


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ate all the Subway in catering. Dude had to go.


Bischoff knew his ideas were either going to be ignored or butchered beyond the original concept anyway so he said fuck it and decided to just stick around for the free food.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 16, 2019)

After a month or so hiatus, with only seeing AEW and ignoring WWE even after fox and all of that, I have to ask... Same shit as always?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Your Universal Champion.


I am sorry but the morons running this companybdont deserve Bray on their roster. What a fucking GENIUS, the contrast between the normal Bray and the fiend is such money  my god this character is AWESOME 

How do you fuck this up? 



HOOOOOOOWWWWW?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Who gives a shit?
> 
> Fuck their fanbase


They'll be broke without them


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> As callously as ya put it, I mean... you're absolutely right.
> 
> THe moves being made in wrestling right now is really showing how much of a curve we've been grading the product on. In fact, with the benefit of hindsight, I'd go so far as to say that even the "cool" stuff that's happened the past decade or so might've only ever been seen as such because there were no mainstream comparisons. I mean, other wrestling's been around forever sure, but you won't really find many who have the time or interest to hunt down for stuff.
> 
> ...





Jon Moxley said:


> I feel for the Wrestle talk guys too. They legit said they wish they could talk about other promotions but most of their  fanbase is WWE fans.



This week alone I witnessed 5 groups of podcasters being in a deep state of depression and ready to end their lifes
1) JD couldn't rant , yes Fucking jdfromny sat there with a sad face and couldn't rant the guy was almost in tears and was swearing if reviewing wwe wasnt his job he wouldnt even watch this garbage. The guy looked fuckin down 
2) the wrestlevote guys....this is just sad and they are in a worse position because their fandom is almost exclusively wwe fans 
3) the guys from the wrestle inc podcast who are almost always positive and try to find the good side where fucking corpsing and just depressed.
4) I witnessed bryan alvarez and dave meltzer literally fall appart  

Vince is the fucking goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm glad we don't benefit from watching E.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Bischoff is fired and getting replaced by Prichard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They'll be broke without them



fair trade imo


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bischoff is fired and getting replaced by Prichard.


 this whole executive director shit was a trick for cheap pop. It's clear by now it had no substance whatsoever


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> this whole executive director shit was a trick for cheap pop. It's clear by now it had no substance whatsoever


Hard agree, Cornette and Meltzer both said these were PR stunts that Vince would use to draw interest and to also keep experienced front office guys away from AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

A New York arena just announced Rollins vs the fiend for a raw main event in a steel cage match. 
You know it's going to happen because that's how the hellnin a cell got announced.
Fuck what have they done to Bray?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2019)

Im going to AEW Dynamite tonight in philly babeeeee



pat pat said:


> This week alone I witnessed 5 groups of podcasters being in a deep state of depression and ready to end their lifes
> 1) JD couldn't rant , yes Fucking jdfromny sat there with a sad face and couldn't rant the guy was almost in tears and was swearing if reviewing wwe wasnt his job he wouldnt even watch this garbage. The guy looked fuckin down
> 2) the wrestlevote guys....this is just sad and they are in a worse position because their fandom is almost exclusively wwe fans
> 3) the guys from the wrestle inc podcast who are almost always positive and try to find the good side where fucking corpsing and just depressed.
> ...


This is why I watch/listen to Steve and Larson (Going in Raw), Cultaholic, and Wrestling with Wregret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2019)

Seth just needs to STFU


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2019)

He cant help himself at this point. He just needs to go full heel, embrace his twat persona


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

It's kinda funny how salty Seth is a heel.

I just think he's getting near Xpac heat


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2019)

He's a scumbaaaag


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ughh we're running 20mins late


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Regarding Seth... You guys think that's bad. Apparently he followed up with saying that if ref stoppages had happened in past HiaC matches, Foley would have a longer career.

He must've deleted it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Regarding Seth... You guys think that's bad. Apparently he followed up with saying that if ref stoppages had happened in past HiaC matches, Foley would have a longer career.
> 
> He must've deleted it.


Yea saw it. Smh come on Seth even your own girl said she gets our frustrations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Nooo SCU


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

JUST made it.

Fucking work... I'm this close to being done with that place. Anyway, let's get this started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm, opening up AEW with a sneak attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, opening up AEW with a sneak attack.



Setting up. SCU vs Lucha bros. Gonna be a great feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> JUST made it.
> 
> Fucking work... I'm this close to being done with that place. Anyway, let's get this started.


They took out Christopher Daniels


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

What an odd start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Again crowd is into this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm guessing they want to push Sky as a big time wrestler


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Again crowd is into this match.


You guys are getting AEW on TNT. 

A lot of Oh nos on Twitter happened


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

That sneak attack sounded like it took the wind out of the crowd's sails (either that or the crowd isn't mic'd great), but Scorpio's bringin' 'em back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Crowd going crazy when the show is thrown out of the ring, goes crazy when it's thrown back in.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Crowd's fully awake now.

Fuck me, these people know how to get wrestlers over. D'Arby, Private Party, Riho, now this (even though SCU as a whole are already beloved, but still) who's next?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Sky getting booed for stopping the hugging.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Crowd's fully awake now.
> 
> Fuck me, these people know how to get wrestlers over. D'Arby, Private Party, Riho, now this (even though SCU as a whole are already beloved, but still) who's next?


Hopefully Marco Stunt cause Luchasaurus is hurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

SCU wins.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Bit of a sloppy finish, but fun match.
This was something of a Scorpio Sky Showcase, which I ain't mad at.



Jon Moxley said:


> Hopefully Marco Stunt cause Luchasaurus is hurt



WHAT?!?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm so Ortiz and Santana gonna face jobbers?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

>New Music and video
>Still no name.

This is racism


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >New Music and video
> >Still no name.
> 
> This is racism


Just buy the name from Impact


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Showcasing Jericho's Inner Circle tag team.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Squash matches in a war.
AEW stay not givin' a f, which is the right way to do it. Focus on your show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

So a tag match added for Full Gear.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Squash matches in a war.
> AEW stay not givin' a f, which is the right way to do it. Focus on your show.


Well nothing wrong with a squash match to introduce someone. 

Plus YB vs Santana and Ortiz will be fire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh snap we're getting Road to now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm, a Cody retrospective promo for the upcoming PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Also DDP probably getting black listed by Vince for appearing in said promo.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Cody stay extra af with this video package.
Fuckin' love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also DDP probably getting black listed by Vince for appearing in said promo.


Cant wait for January when a lot of the legends appear on Jericho's cruise which might be on TNT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Dentist vs Joshi, who will win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dentist vs Joshi, who will win.


Riho cause she's best.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Best at hurting Yuta


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Lotta weebs in the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lotta weebs in the crowd.


I mean a lot in here too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Crowd mostly pro Riho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Not to be mean but Backer needs some more work on her in ring skills.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Britt still missing something


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean a lot in here too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

I actually think Bea vs Riho is needed.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not to be mean but Backer needs some more work on her in ring skills.



Kinda yeah.
She comes off as oddly sluggish. At first I blamed her opponents and butterflies, but it's getting kinda glaring atm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Kinda yeah.
> She comes off as oddly sluggish. At first I blamed her opponents and butterflies, but it's getting kinda glaring atm.


Still had a nice match here. Just yea Bea vs Riho should be at Full Gear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Riho wins, good. 

Liked the reverse of the submission into the pin.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Good finish.

Lockjaw is undefeated, so that legit scared me.

Riho remains champ. Remains over, as well. I'm wating for it to die down week to week and it never does.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

AEW treats it's Asian Invasion well.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Truth, getting tired of people clowning on them for their anti-cig/anti-vape commercials now turn their eyes toward the opioid crisis.

...Good luck, guys....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Holy hell, Daniels's head actually hit the floor. 
Didn't see that the first time.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Let's see how Da Boi and Stunt do for themselves. One of my fears is that Luchasaurus is their crutch. Hopefully they and Lucha Bros can get them over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Please let Marco and Jungle boi show out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

So how long with the big guy be out anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

I just noticed.

I'm watching Pentagon Jr. and Fenix on widely available national US television.
I'm glad. They were two of my favorite acts in Lucha Underground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

So far so good.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

...yeah, I was worried over nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm, AEW coming to Corpus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how long with the big guy be out anyway.



Your town better be alive for AEW or else


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Pentagon gettin' ready to style on Aubrey
Abrey: "Don't you do it...!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Your town better be alive for AEW or else



It's Corpus, the liveliness of the crowd is as consistent as WWE's 50/50 booking, you take what you can get.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Jesus christ poor Marco


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's Corpus, the liveliness of the crowd is as consistent as WWE's 50/50 booking, you take what you can get.


You don't get that excuse with AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You don't get that excuse with AEW



Well too bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well too bad.


Worst part is everyone complained about Corpus so your town has heel heat


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Even though he's tiny as hell and thus made for bullying, I love that Stunt gets to showcase his talent in the middle of getting wrecked for heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Marco and Jungle boy


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

That was a really fun match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Worst part is everyone complained about Corpus so your town has heel heat



There is a reason Flair chose the city to back stab Sting out of the Horsemen back in the day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

So the Elite vs the Exodus huh?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh, shit!
I wasn't aware of this match. This should be pretty good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Hmm, iw PAC's winning streak continue tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Pac's theme slaps.
Kinda sounds like something you'd hear in a Platinum game.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, iw PAC's winning streak continue tonight.



Hard to say. Tag matches are counted separately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Question is will my city cheer for Mox or for Dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Mox wants to Kill Kenny confirmed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hard to say. Tag matches are counted separately.


They have an overall record too. So whether in singles or tag if they lose , it is taken to account overall.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Wait so we're getting Mox and Kenny now?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They have an overall record too. So whether in singles or tag if they lose , it is taken to account overall.



Oh, okay.
I was wondering what that was when the SCU appeared.

Damn, Mox & PAC may take this one.

Also, apparently today is Kenny's birthday? lol, Happy Birthday to him, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Jesus Page that back bump


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh shit, that bump looked like it hurt.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

THIS is the Omega I remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

This is fun tag match


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

....Mox Omega gonna be lit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Holy shit the ctowd is way into this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh shit Moxley telling Pac to fuck off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

PAC you bastard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> PAC you bastard.


Well he has a loss now


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Did Mox just fuck PAC out of his undefeated streak?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Wow, so Hangman and Omega win it after Mox pretty much walked out on PAC.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

"I could've warned you about that, PAC. That's typical John." -Seth, probably


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Did Mox just fuck PAC out of his undefeated streak?


Building to the next feud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Well shit never mind , Mox vs PAC is next week


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

>Mox v Pac.
Gimme


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

@Ghost_of_Gashir 

Gay Clown's back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

I swear though people surprised finding out about Painmaker is hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> Gay Clown's back.


It's Fat Gay Clown get it right


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Nobody's said "shit" in the episode yet.
They deserve the potential rating's drop that might happen tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

To go or not to go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nobody's said "shit" in the episode yet.
> They deserve the potential rating's drop that might happen tonight.


Mox gave the two finger salute though


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox gave the two finger salute though



Good point. That's like, a solid "fuck" on the body language scale.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Aubrey Edwards might be my favorite ref next to lil' Naich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Aubrey Edwards might be my favorite ref next to lil' Naich.


Watch BTE Mike Knox is hilarious hes a ref too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

This main event too


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

D'Arby is a fucking freak.

I love this man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Damn you Jake


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2019)

Fun match to watch but Hagger again paying out for Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Holy shit, they out of time hard. 

That was a good fun match. Good showcase of D'Arby's talent. Jericho had to win of course though. Some are probably gonna get butthurt about the DQ, but I don't mind fuck finishes if they play into something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit, they out of time hard.
> 
> That was a good fun match. Good showcase of D'Arby's talent. Jericho had to win of course though. Some are probably gonna get butthurt about the DQ, but I don't mind fuck finishes if they play into something.


There was no DQ though. Darby gave up.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There was no DQ though. Darby gave up.



Mah brain worms actin' up.
Dirty finish all the same. I can imagine some silly person using the finish as an excuse to be all "IF THIS WERE WWE--" or some shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

AEW trending world wide

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Mah brain worms actin' up.
> Dirty finish all the same. I can imagine some silly person using the finish as an excuse to be all "IF THIS WERE WWE--" or some shit.


People are wondering about the fact that there was rope break in a street fight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 16, 2019)

How can NXT be made by the same company? The quality disparity is fucking unreal.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> AEW trending world wide


With which hashtag? 
Aewdynamite? I dont see it on my twitter 
I just see aewontnt and


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

pat pat said:


> With which hashtag?
> Aewdynamite? I dont see it on my twitter
> I just see aewontnt and


With all three hashtags  

Darby also trending


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> How can NXT be made by the same company? The quality disparity is fucking unreal.


Because Dusty + Regal+HHH >>>>> Vince


----------



## Shirker (Oct 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People are wondering about the fact that there was rope break in a street fight.



Much like the word "shit", AEW has a quota of one NJPW trope per episode to fulfill.
First week was useless refs. This weeks is rope breaks in a hardcore match.

Waitin' for dat "don't start a count out until both wrestlers are done getting their shit in" swag. It's comin'. 



Lord Trollbias said:


> How can NXT be made by the same company? The quality disparity is fucking unreal.



The severe lack of high functioning Alzheimer's (atm) might have something to do with it.
I don't think it can be stressed enough just how shitty modern day Vince McMahon is.

WWE's network specials are also apparently very good. Company's got talented as fuck people crawling all over it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias I genuinely hate WWE besides of booking because they have all the resources in the world to have great shows every week, yet settle to give their fans beatings and spit in their faces and say no to good content.

The roster: A

Production: A

Finance: A

PPVs: Have so many creative ones or fun ones but instead dull it up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Philly is the epitome of crowd participation, we rocked the shit out of this show and AEW rocked the shit out of us. I'd just like to take the time out to pat myself on the back for starting the happy birthday chant for Kenny upon his entrance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2019)

AEW was sooo much fun and it went by insanely fast. Im pissed i got there late to miss the Joey Janela pre-show match and i missed Pentagon beating up Daniels, I was in line getting chicken fingers lol. I love Philly crowds we give soo much love (except that one twat talking shit about Nyla Rose in the back)



Shirker said:


> Lotta weebs in the crowd.


YOU GOTTA PROBLEM WITH THAT


PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit the crowd is way into this match.


PHILLY ALWAYS GO HARD


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Philly is the epitome of crowd participation, we rocked the shit out of this show and AEW rocked the shit out of us. I'd just like to take the time out to pat myself on the back for starting the happy birthday chant for Kenny upon his entrance.


BRO WHERE WERE YOU? I WAS ON THE FLOOR SEATS, SECTION H ROW 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> To go or not to go.



Worst town in the world


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> @Ghost_of_Gashir
> 
> Gay Clown's back.



Fat gay drunk clown


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Worst town in the world


Poor Placid.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> AEW was sooo much fun and it went by insanely fast. Im pissed i got there late to miss the Joey Janela pre-show match and i missed Pentagon beating up Daniels, I was in line getting chicken fingers lol. I love Philly crowds we give soo much love (except that one twat talking shit about Nyla Rose in the back)
> 
> 
> YOU GOTTA PROBLEM WITH THAT
> ...


Just off the floor opposite of the stage, row J section 108. After my lazy ass sends my pics to IMGUR you'll have a better idea. My tickets were $84, floor tickets were $85, my girlfriend was upset she didn't get the floor but we're both short so i told her it would've been a bad idea unless we were in the first 3 rows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> AEW was sooo much fun and it went by insanely fast. Im pissed i got there late to miss the Joey Janela pre-show match and i missed Pentagon beating up Daniels, I was in line getting chicken fingers lol. I love Philly crowds we give soo much love (except that one twat talking shit about Nyla Rose in the back)



Bro you were probably right infront of me if you heard that guy, he was in the nosebleeds above my section. My girlfriend was pissed and started cheering Nyla extra hard in response and then she and someone else's girlfriend argued with a guy infront of us for laughing at the hecklers "show us your cock" jokes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2019)

Interesting poster. Primarily features Cody, Dustin and Jericho  .


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bro you were probably right infront of me if you heard that guy, he was in the nosebleeds above my section. My girlfriend was pissed and started cheering Nyla extra hard in response and then she and someone else's girlfriend argued with a guy infront of us for laughing at the hecklers "show us your cock" jokes.


Yeah i probably was, dude was like you cant have kids or some shit.

Funny how that happens, yeah i was on the last row of the floor seats. When i got in the arena i spent like 5 mins looking for me seat going in circles, i kept asking security guards where my row was, while having chicken fingers and a drink in my hand. I hate asshole guys like that tho, like dude get your ass back to the 90s with that backwards ass thinking. You are making the fans look bad saying that dumb shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just off the floor opposite of the stage, row J section 108. After my lazy ass sends my pics to IMGUR you'll have a better idea. My tickets were $84, floor tickets were $85, my girlfriend was upset she didn't get the floor but we're both short so i told her it would've been a bad idea unless we were in the first 3 rows.


I got mine for $54 im not short but I wish i paid a few more to get closer. The only time i could see more is when we were standing or the guy in front of me had his head titled. It was hard to see Riho's match since she is adorably small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Worst town in the world





SAFFF said:


> Poor Placid.



Dammit I know the town is shit but come on. 

Classic WCW thought the city was important enough to do the Horsemen turning on Sting though that same night Sting injured his leg and was out for months which led to his push being given to Lex Luger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit I know the town is shit but come on.
> 
> Classic WCW thought the city was important enough to do the Horsemen turning on Sting though that same night Sting injured his leg and was out for months which led to his push being given to Lex Luger.


As I said you guys have mega heel heat .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2019)

So now starting this weeks AEW, damn this kid screaming infront of where Daniels got piledrived on the ramp xD.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 17, 2019)

Ratings in aew
1m.04 around the same number as they did last week on TNT. ( Excluding the trutv views 128k)
Nxt is 720k.
Aew is number 5 in cable tv , nxt is 30.
Aew is went up in the 18.49 demo and averaged a .44 ( around the same as last week) they doubled nxt's demo which was .20.
Aew seems to be stabilized at 1m on tnt with a strong 0.44 in the key demo.
That's an early good sign for them because this means they are maintaining their key audience.
If they can keep this same number for the next weeks it's good for them. Both went against a person nba game that was number 3 on cable. Aew was #2 in the 18-49 demo beaten only by the nba preseason in that demo. ( fantastic for them to do that well in that demo) 
 TNT still airs a replay of the show right afterwards ( which I think is dumb because it hurts their audience but they dont seem to care).
 They are doing fine but now need to start establishing themselves building their stars more with promo skits and such. And get guys like Marko stunt off the fucking show because you cant make everyone a star. They still have to pace the matches better, they need to go less long on the match and including diverse segments during the show. Other than that good sign for them


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Legend said:


> Yeah i probably was, dude was like you cant have kids or some shit.
> 
> Funny how that happens, yeah i was on the last row of the floor seats. When i got in the arena i spent like 5 mins looking for me seat going in circles, i kept asking security guards where my row was, while having chicken fingers and a drink in my hand. I hate asshole guys like that tho, like dude get your ass back to the 90s with that backwards ass thinking. You are making the fans look bad saying that dumb shit.


Yea my whole deal is I'm not comfortable with it but i don't believe in harming anyone for sexual orientation or identity, physically or verbally. I think it's ok_ish _for the guy to heckle though because the entire point of going to a live show is to interact(verbally) with the talent. 

& in regards to your other post, holy shit $54 for those seats is a steal.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit I know the town is shit but come on.
> 
> Classic WCW thought the city was important enough to do the Horsemen turning on Sting though that same night Sting injured his leg and was out for months which led to his push being given to Lex Luger.



and they were all mistaken


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea my whole deal is I'm not comfortable with it but i don't believe in harming anyone for sexual orientation or identity, physically or verbally. I think it's ok_ish _for the guy to heckle though because the entire point of going to a live show is to interact(verbally) with the talent.
> 
> & in regards to your other post, holy shit $54 for those seats is a steal.


I think there is a limit that people should have. Like Roman for cancer ir something personal.

Yeah it was a steak, i woke up early to get the tickets


----------



## pat pat (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


 wait Moxley cut a promo in ring,? We didnt see it on tv! 
Come on tony khan, show the promos. It's stupid that they are holding back their biggest assets  Kenny mox y2j mjf cody they have some of the best modern promos but for some reason are constipated about going all out with it. Khan needs to drop his shtick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

pat pat said:


> wait Moxley cut a promo in ring,? We didnt see it on tv!
> Come on tony khan, show the promos. It's stupid that they are holding back their biggest assets  Kenny mox y2j mjf cody they have some of the best modern promos but for some reason are constipated about going all out with it. Khan needs to drop his shtick


He just put Philly over during a long ad break, you didn't miss out on much. Hopefully they do add little stuff like this to future video packages tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He just put Philly over during a long ad break, you didn't miss out on much. Hopefully they do add little stuff like this to future video packages.


I think that's the dilemma they have, they shouldnt send those guys out there to cut promos if they have nothing substantial to say. That's why I kinda give them a pass as of now 
But you can still do road to video, present your characters in a better way. So far they listened to all the criticisms. I hope this is one they take into consideration


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

Marko triggering oldheads is pretty funny


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Marko triggering oldheads is pretty funny


He's a good joke character, but i can't expect anyone to take him serious when fighting full grown adult males.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

There's no accounting for taste.

However...

Dude can go and the match got over. Those are facts. Getting bent about it shows one's ass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> There's no accounting for taste.
> 
> However...
> 
> Dude can go and the match got over. Those are facts. Getting bent about it shows one's ass.


It got over because Fenix and Pentagon know how to work a crowd. People were irate when Luchasaurus didn't show up, and marko got heat while doing his little dance at the beginning. People were chanting "one more time" and popping when he was on the ropes getting his chest slapped in.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

Please do not pretend that his bigger spots in the match didn't garner cheers. I watched the show, dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2019)

> Wednesday's _Dynamite_ episode on TNT drew 1.014 million viewers while _NXT_ drew 712,000 viewers on the USA Network, according to Showbuzz Daily.  topped _NXT_ in total viewership by 42.4%.
> 
> AEW ranked #5 in the Cable Top 150, while _NXT_ ranked #30. AEW ranked #25 in viewership, for the second week in a row, while _NXT_ ranked #35 in viewership.
> 
> ...



well then


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

NXT dropping at such a stupifying rate honestly confuses me.
I hear people blaming Full Sail and that's probably part of it, but I feel like that shouldn't be impacting it that hard. Maybe it's the WWE brand itself attributing to it? I got no trouble believing that logo scares people off because it's been doing so for 2 decades. The show also isn't doing the best job of telling us who these people are. I mean, AEW ain't much better, but AEW has the internet memes of Jericho and the Bucks to aid them.

Anyway, I'm no analyst, but I hope it picks up soon. I've waited too long for good wrestling to be a thing again for it to get jacked up because their promotion is flawed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> NXT dropping at such a stupifying rate honestly confuses me.
> I hear people blaming Full Sail and that's probably part of it, but I feel like that shouldn't be impacting it that hard. Maybe it's the WWE brand itself attributing to it? I got no trouble believing that logo scares people off because it's been doing so for 2 decades. The show also isn't doing the best job of telling us who these people are. I mean, AEW ain't much better, but AEW has the internet memes of Jericho and the Bucks to aid them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm no analyst, but I hope it picks up soon. I've waited too long for good wrestling to be a thing again for it to get jacked up because their promotion is flawed.



I think the Bray Wyatt effect might be a cause. Seeing Vince fuck up a sure thing, is starting to make some worry if he'll do it to Undisputed Era, Tommaso ,  etc 

Fuck man, Vince needs to go away


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Please do not pretend that his bigger spots in the match didn't garner cheers. I watched the show, dude.


His high spots are over, he's not.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

You know what the interesting, and kinda funny, thing is about wanting Vince out?

I got no trouble believing that if he were to openly step down or, if it's even possible, die, it would fuck them. Bad. Hopefully not permanently, but bad. I mean, It's pretty much a given the stock would fuckin' plummet, cuz brokers are morons. And I honestly don't really doubt that the ratings would take a bad hit from the retarded over 50 crowd. Here's the thing: I know Vince is a dumb-dumb that's actively ruining the show, you know that, the chucklefucks who's opinions on wrestling we listen to know that, the talent knows that, but I don't think the regular audience (including some of the hardcores) have a clue. Nemesis complains about it all the time; just look at the reaction the dude gets every time he appears. He's still respected by loads of people. He's not just seen as the father of WWE's wrestling, he's seen *as* wrestling.

If he were to do it, it'd have to be super hush hush. It's super ironic. Just a theory though, I could be dead wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> His high spots are over, he's not.



"It'S ThE chAnT ThAt's OVeR!"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 17, 2019)

I'm fucking dying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You know what the interesting, and kinda funny, thing is about wanting Vince out?
> 
> I got no trouble believing that if he were to openly step down or, if it's even possible, die, it would fuck them. Bad. Hopefully not permanently, but bad. I mean, It's pretty much a given the stock would fuckin' plummet, cuz brokers are morons. And I honestly don't really doubt that the ratings would take a bad hit from the retarded over 50 crowd. Here's the thing: I know Vince is a dumb-dumb that's actively ruining the show, you know that, the chucklefucks who's opinions on wrestling we listen to know that, the talent knows that, but I don't think the regular audience (including some of the hardcores) have a clue. Nemesis complains about it all the time; just look at the reaction the dude gets every time he appears. He's still respected by loads of people. He's not just seen as the father of WWE's wrestling, he's seen *as* wrestling.
> 
> If he were to do it, it'd have to be super hush hush. It's super ironic. Just a theory though, I could be dead wrong.




Honestly maybe it's time WWE stopped relying on mainstream (although the brand is already established)  and regain the interest besides (Oh it's Vince Mcmahon I remember my childhood lulz) and actually become innovators and less needy on pleasing one guy.

So you know what? Still think he needs to go. If only cause he's sapping WWE from becoming more self reliant  and not having to suck guys from other sports and celebs to keep it relevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 17, 2019)

im just watching this weeks NXT right now.

I have about 80 pics from AEW i wanna post lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm fucking dying


Completely ignoring the fact they were in a match with the two biggest Mexican stars in the wrestling world.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "It'S ThE chAnT ThAt's OVeR!"


Tye dillinger and Adam Rose say hello


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Marko isnt the reason the ratings went up, but he didnt made them drop either. I think as a comedy act he is ok. ( no mistake I cant stand the guy) 


Jon Moxley said:


> well then





Shirker said:


> You know what the interesting, and kinda funny, thing is about wanting Vince out?
> 
> I got no trouble believing that if he were to openly step down or, if it's even possible, die, it would fuck them. Bad. Hopefully not permanently, but bad. I mean, It's pretty much a given the stock would fuckin' plummet, cuz brokers are morons. And I honestly don't really doubt that the ratings would take a bad hit from the retarded over 50 crowd. Here's the thing: I know Vince is a dumb-dumb that's actively ruining the show, you know that, the chucklefucks who's opinions on wrestling we listen to know that, the talent knows that, but I don't think the regular audience (including some of the hardcores) have a clue. Nemesis complains about it all the time; just look at the reaction the dude gets every time he appears. He's still respected by loads of people. He's not just seen as the father of WWE's wrestling, he's seen *as* wrestling.
> 
> If he were to do it, it'd have to be super hush hush. It's super ironic. Just a theory though, I could be dead wrong.


THIS , I dont see a lot addressing this  but things wont be that better when Vince is gone..what they need is to totally change their ideology and philosophy 


Shirker said:


> I'm fucking dying


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Completely ignoring the fact they were in a match with the two biggest Mexican stars in the wrestling world.



Oddly enough that wasn't his point--



pat pat said:


> *Marko isnt the reason the ratings went up, but he didnt made them drop either*. I think as a comedy act he is ok. ( no mistake I cant stand the guy)



^This was.
Basically the old ass niqqas crying about him exposing the business and running people off has no evidence other than crocodile tears on Twitter and Corney being a gimmick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly maybe it's time WWE stopped relying on mainstream (although the brand is already established)  and regain the interest besides (Oh it's Vince Mcmahon I remember my childhood lulz) and actually become innovators and less needy on pleasing one guy.
> 
> So you know what? Still think he needs to go. If only cause he's sapping WWE from becoming more self reliant  and not having to suck guys from other sports and celebs to keep it relevant.



This is your ultra best post in your whole career. God bless you brother.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> This is your ultra best post in your whole career. God bless you brother.


 I'll take it as an insult and compliment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> NXT dropping at such a stupifying rate honestly confuses me.
> I hear people blaming Full Sail and that's probably part of it, but I feel like that shouldn't be impacting it that hard. Maybe it's the WWE brand itself attributing to it? I got no trouble believing that logo scares people off because it's been doing so for 2 decades. The show also isn't doing the best job of telling us who these people are. I mean, AEW ain't much better, but AEW has the internet memes of Jericho and the Bucks to aid them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm no analyst, but I hope it picks up soon. I've waited too long for good wrestling to be a thing again for it to get jacked up because their promotion is flawed.


the wwe logo has scarred people for life. no matter how good nxt is people ain't interested. Its true that neither show is establishing the individual characters that well which is my main issue with both shows currently.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Ratings in aew
> 1m.04 around the same number as they did last week on TNT. ( Excluding the trutv views 128k)
> Nxt is 720k.
> Aew is number 5 in cable tv , nxt is 30.
> ...



I think TNA had about that number but slightly bigger for a good time if I remember correctly. I wonder if it's possible for them to push that much higher tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

The kid is facing off vs Jericho


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 18, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Worst town in the world



Fully expecting them to go to Lafayette at some point.

Who could forget this gem?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think TNA had about that number but slightly bigger for a good time if I remember correctly. I wonder if it's possible for them to push that much higher tbh.


I think a large part of the 2million viewers TNA maxed out at(or however much it was) was likely due to Hogan/Flair, Raw lost 1million viewers after their segment a week or two ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The kid is facing off vs Jericho


His parents must be loaded. He was front raw in all 3 episodes thus far and he has the VIP pass which lets you go and meet the talent two hours prior to the show; Consider me jealous.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2019)

If his parents are set, have paid VIP for every show and he goes to them all in Cassidy cosplay, it is reasonable to assume that Orange Cassidy is a draw.

I don't make the rules. Drink up, ya'll.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I think TNA had about that number but slightly bigger for a good time if I remember correctly. I wonder if it's possible for them to push that much higher tbh.


Tna was doing these numbers when wwe was doing 5 millions weekly, the times have changed thats why comparison g tna numbers from back in the day to right now isnt the thing to do. Nxt was beating tna back in the day , and it was shitty reality show nxt. Not the new version


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Also demo break down by dave
Omega is very over with the 18-34 women and the men of the same demo. Riho still the same teenage young girl of an early age, and the mox vs omega with hangman and page was the most watched segments by their women audience beating riho's streak in the women viewership.

The disturbing fanarts of omega and Moxley fucking in barbed wire on tumblr are coming soon.
Edit : it already exist, for some reason tumblr fangirls think they want to fuck when they try to murder each others on first sight :


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Also demo break down by dave
> Omega is very over with the 18-34 women and the men of the same demo. Riho still the same teenage young girl of an early age, and the mox vs omega with hangman and page was the most watched segments by their women audience beating riho's streak in the women viewership.
> 
> The disturbing fanarts of omega and Moxley fucking in barbed wire on tumblr are coming soon.
> Edit : it already exist, for some reason tumblr fangirls think they want to fuck when they try to murder each others on first sight :



I remember someone likening their feud to anime when Kenny came out with the bat and broom last week.

...Guess they were onto something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2019)

Real talk though, at least on Twitter, Dean's always had his share a ladies fawning over him.

Now that he's on AEW/NJPW where he can be an unfiltered badass rather than a goofball, it's only gonna increase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2019)

Cornettes rant on Marko Stunt 

"Comparing him to Rey Mysterio is like comparing the guy who delivers my Chinese food to Bruce Lee"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk though, at least on Twitter, Dean's always had his share a ladies fawning over him.
> 
> Now that he's on AEW/NJPW where he can be an unfiltered badass rather than a goofball, it's only gonna increase.


Least it's only twitter chicks


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I remember someone likening their feud to anime when Kenny came out with the bat and broom last week.
> 
> ...Guess they were onto something


It was me lmao it is an anime feud 
It's written like a shonen rivalry lol


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk though, at least on Twitter, Dean's always had his share a ladies fawning over him.
> 
> Now that he's on AEW/NJPW where he can be an unfiltered badass rather than a goofball, it's only gonna increase.


Both omega and Moxley have a female fanbase that's important. The main characteristics of omega's njpw matches were those fucking retarded girls in the audience screaming KEEENYYYYYYYY without shutting their freaking mouth 
And Moxley always had a considerable amount of fan girl. 
Bring both together and you will get... quite something 
It's because both characters are similar.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2019)

Can confirm about mox having tons of fangirls.  Sister's social media was full of Dean Ambrose stuff and she'd buy my nephew his merch often.

Though part of that was becaue she was upset he was a cena fan boy. (it's the same nephew I threaten with cena vs Brock summerslam match when he was younger)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Can confirm about mix having tons of fangirls.  Sister's social media was full of Dean Ambrose stuff and she'd buy my nephew his merch often.
> 
> Though part of that was becaue she was upset he was a cena fan boy. (it's the same nephew I threaten with cena vs Brock summerslam match when he was younger)


Holy shit you're a mega heel for that


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk though, at least on Twitter, Dean's always had his share a ladies fawning over him.
> 
> Now that he's on AEW/NJPW where he can be an unfiltered badass rather than a goofball, it's only gonna increase.


The thirst will be overflowing. 

literally.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit you're a mega heel for that



Kids need to know their places.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2019)

So we're having Corbin vs Former shield member feud number 53472 in the past year.  This is more than the Cena vs Orton feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Kids need to know their places.


Well thats true


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2019)

"Life sucks and then you die."

Bayley using something Vince said when he was in full anti austin mode.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "Life sucks and then you die."
> 
> Bayley using something Vince said when he was in full anti austin mode.


If he dies he dies


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> "Life sucks and then you die."
> 
> Bayley using something Vince said when he was in full anti austin mode.


Wait she actually quoted one of Vince's most famous lines from attitude era??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2019)

Okada said he's open to joining AEW if they give him a deal similar to Pentagon and Fenix have between AEW-AAA. If this ever came into fruition, i guarantee 300k+ more viewers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Okada said he's open to joining AEW if they give him a deal similar to Pentagon and Fenix have between AEW-AAA. If this ever came into fruition, i guarantee 300k+ more viewers.



don't tease me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 18, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Wait she actually quoted one of Vince's most famous lines from attitude era??



It wasn't a bad promo but that last line took me out of it because of it's one of Vince's most famous lines.

Also Roman is captain of team Hogan?  That makes no sense, firstly Hogan and cousin Rock have a history of not getting along (I mean in Kayfabe.  Hogan did try to kill Rock and then a year later Rock did shit all over Hogan) also Flair gave Roman his approval.  But then I guess Hogan needs a minority captain to hold up "Totes not racist anymore guys, honest." but no African American wrestlers want anything to do with him.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It wasn't a bad promo but that last line took me out of it because of it's one of Vince's most famous lines.
> 
> Also Roman is captain of team Hogan?  That makes no sense, firstly Hogan and cousin Rock have a history of not getting along (I mean in Kayfabe.  Hogan did try to kill Rock and then a year later Rock did shit all over Hogan) also Flair gave Roman his approval.  But then I guess Hogan needs a minority captain to hold up "Totes not racist anymore guys, honest." but no African American wrestlers want anything to do with him.


yea it kinda killed the promo, next they'll have her quoting hhh.

Not even Truth wants to fuck with Hogan huh?


----------



## teddy (Oct 19, 2019)

So is rey mysterio going to be called shorty rey at some point or nah?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

teddy said:


> So is rey mysterio going to be called shorty rey at some point or nah?




I mean that's the next step of devolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't understand what's going on here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So we're having Corbin vs Former shield member feud number 53472 in the past year.  This is more than the Cena vs Orton feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2019)

Kenny Omega is in Mexico today to face off with Pentagon Jr. for the AAA title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't understand what's going on here



That's the charm of DDT. They're chaotic good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny Omega is in Mexico today to face off with Pentagon Jr. for the AAA title


Kenny won the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornettes rant on Marko Stunt
> 
> "Comparing him to Rey Mysterio is like comparing the guy who delivers my Chinese food to Bruce Lee"




Holy shit!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2019)

Damn I need to hear that but I'm at work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 20, 2019)

Is that a good wrestling game I'm seeing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

Holy shit my sides


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2019)

Finally catching up with NXT now that I've got a breather.

I really like the presentation of this show. I know this Full Sail shit needs to go because quality is nothing in the face perception, but the atmosphere this building creates is a big part of NXT's identity. I'm gonna miss it if and when they vacate the place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

WM 36 main event: Tyson Fury and HHH vs Pen and Broomstick.  

TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> WM 36 main event: Tyson Fury and HHH vs Pen and Broom.
> 
> TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY.



>Broomstick

More hotshotting nostalgia acts rather than pushing up and comers. Typical main roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Broomstick
> 
> More hotshotting nostalgia acts rather than pushing up and comers. Typical main roster.



Correction to broomstick made.  Yes Broomstick was made mention about 7 years ago without making an actual appearance yet still on they payroll.   Still that piece of wood still hold relevance over the main roster after so many years and WWE riding that nostalgic cookie jar for ratings grabs. 

Shameful I say, just shameful.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 20, 2019)

This Daijack vs Lee match is nuts.

Didn't think I'd care that much about it due to knowing about the retarded finish, but I gotta say, this is quality.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Chris Jericho's comment "send in a tape and some pix and I'll see what i can do.."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Randy's probably just teasing to get more cash. I doubt he leaves WWE for AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Chris Jericho's comment "send in a tape and some pix and I'll see what i can do.."





Jon Moxley said:


> Randy's probably just teasing to get more cash. I doubt he leaves WWE for AEW



Orton going for a power play.  Wanting that Lesner deal, getting paid lots of money to do so little.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Orton going for a power play.  Wanting that Lesner deal, getting paid lots of money to do so little.


Pretty much. 

Unless he really wants to do TV-14 stuff


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2019)

Randy in a trolling mood I see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Randy in a trolling mood I see.


to be fair, the dude has been talking a lot of wrestlers and wrestling outside WWE lately.


This ,  Will Osprey , etc. 

Not saying he'll leave but maybe he is bored of E .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Unless he really wants to do TV-14 stuff



Didn't know TV relaxed it censorship on shitting inside of women's tote bags.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know TV relaxed it censorship on shitting inside of women's tote bags.




I'm sure if used the right way, Vince would allow it on tv 


and Russo in WCW 


and Paulie in ECW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm sure if used the right way, Vince would allow it on tv
> 
> and Paulie in ECW




Well Paul already working under Vince at RAW and Mike and Maria are still employed there......   Those two might find something warm and smelly in their gym bag in the near future.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Paul already working under Vince at RAW and Mike and Maria are still employed there......   Those two might find something warm and smelly in their gym bag in the near future.



Yeah an episode of Raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

So who is going to watch RAW is War- Building up to Crown Jewel 2: We're become the Saudi's Whore tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

It begins . The global war for US domination 

AEW vs WWE vs NJPW vs Impact vs NWA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is going to watch RAW is War- Building up to Crown Jewel 2: We're become the Saudi's Whore tonight.



I mean..... by watching, are you also customers of said whore?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean..... by watching, are you also customers of said whore?



It's a sickness, can't be helped. One of the few hopes is that AEW gains steam in popularity able to rival the machine known as the WWE, but it's first hurdle with come this December when AEW meets the Corpus crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a sickness, can't be helped. One of the few hopes is that AEW gains steam in popularity able to rival the machine known as the WWE, but it's first hurdle with come this December when AEW meets the Corpus crowd.





Like my comment wasn't to knock you down about watching WWE , I was more implying how whores have customers 


Yeah everybody dies there. NJPW better not have shows there


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It begins . The global war for US domination
> 
> AEW vs WWE vs NJPW vs Impact vs NWA


To be fair, what arenas would they be looking at? They can't fill 6-8k venues like AEW on a weekly basis. Will they be doing small venues like ROH & Impact? If so i can't see them growing much more than they already are.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a sickness, can't be helped. One of the few hopes is that AEW gains steam in popularity able to rival the machine known as the WWE, but it's first hurdle with come this December when AEW meets the Corpus crowd.


Midwest and mid south are the the only dilemma for AEW, they have been killing the east coast and we all know what will happen when they bring the Bucks back to cali & the west coast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> To be fair, what arenas would they be looking at? They can't fill 6-8k venues like AEW on a weekly basis. Will they be doing small venues like ROH & Impact? If so i can't see them growing much more than they already are.



Probably small venues for now, unless they partner with AEW. Then it's game over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14  well here's where they plan to do shows.


Getting NJPW in Chicago is gonna be fun as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2019)

Did we ever find out why Bischoff left? Was it due to ratings?


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 21, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Did we ever find out why Bischoff left? Was it due to ratings?



There were a multitude of reasons, if Sean Ross Sapp and Dave Meltzer are to be believed:

- Eric treating it as 9-5 job and being unreachable after that. You usually need to always be reachable in WWE.
- He feel asleep on the first creative meeting that went longer. Michael Hayes found him. Creative meetings can be as long as 3:00 AM, which is the norm rather than the exception.
- He wasn't familiar with the talent or the product, which made it hard for people to work with him.
- There was apparently a lot of miscommunication between talent, people that worked under him and Bischoff himself.
- Bruce Prichard and Ed Kosky have been running SD for months before Bischoffs hiring and continued to do so afterwards.

As for NJPW of America, it's an ambitious project, since it seems the shows they are going to run will be house shows rather than big events. They will cycle through talent from the Japan branch, so they will bring in Naito for a show for example and the next show will have Ishii and top of young lions from the LA Dojo. We know that the house show business is in decline in the US and it's all about presenting big shows with a lot of star power in order to move business forward. It seems like NJPW is applying their japanese mentality on the US market, which is odd, since both markets are completely different, but let's see what happens.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit my sides


Jesus christ, MJF is too likeable of an asshole.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Kisame3rd14  well here's where they plan to do shows.
> 
> 
> Getting NJPW in Chicago is gonna be fun as fuck


Im really interested in those mid cities. If i had to guess; STL, KC Kansas, CHI, KC missouri.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably small venues for now, unless they partner with AEW. Then it's game over


Both sides are seeking parternship with eachother, ergo Okadas recent comments on working for AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm intrigued to see what AEW does with MJF's 2nd contract. He's too young to push but invaluable to lose. Honestly if i were Tony Khan, I'd bring out the brinks truck for him because his ability to speak is a rare commodity on that roster. I'd argue he's the 2nd best promo behind Jericho right now. Losing him would be equivalent to AEW not bringing Punk to All out or the D.C. show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm intrigued to see what AEW does with MJF's 2nd contract. He's too young to push but invaluable to lose. Honestly if i were Tony Khan, I'd bring out the brinks truck for him because his ability to speak is a rare commodity on that roster. I'd argue he's the 2nd best promo behind Jericho right now. Losing him would be equivalent to AEW not bringing Punk to All out or the D.C. show.


They'll take care of him. Don't worry. He's legit the big piece of AEW'S future.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> There were a multitude of reasons, if Sean Ross Sapp and Dave Meltzer are to be believed:
> 
> - Eric treating it as 9-5 job and being unreachable after that. You usually need to always be reachable in WWE.
> - He feel asleep on the first creative meeting that went longer. Michael Hayes found him. Creative meetings can be as long as 3:00 AM, which is the norm rather than the exception.
> ...



Lmao they could have put him in a lower consultant type role. Didn't have to can the guy. Or maybe just wanted out completely.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> There were a multitude of reasons, if Sean Ross Sapp and Dave Meltzer are to be believed:
> 
> - Eric treating it as 9-5 job and being unreachable after that. You usually need to always be reachable in WWE.
> - He feel asleep on the first creative meeting that went longer. Michael Hayes found him. Creative meetings can be as long as 3:00 AM, which is the norm rather than the exception.
> ...



This company LMAO. Imagine everyone overworking themselves to death like that for a barely passable product that Vince can just entirely scrap 2 minutes before the show and shit up some dumb senile fuckery that everyone, staff and consumers alike, hates.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2019)

MJF needs to stay away from E for all our sake. Would hate to see him pissed away in a Dolph Ziggler feud.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 21, 2019)

This is how I imagine Vince sold the idea of Shorty G. to Chad Gable:


The video is set at 0:38 where the segment starts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MJF needs to stay away from E for all our sake. Would hate to see him pissed away in a Dolph Ziggler feud.


He will. He signed with AEW for 4 years so hes not going anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

If you guys are watching AEW on Wed. Watch Being the Elite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

IDIOT!!!!  

Well someone is jobbing when they are on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Why does MJF always wearing that silly table cloth around his neck all the time?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It begins . The global war for US domination
> 
> AEW vs WWE vs NJPW vs Impact vs NWA



90% of their talent can’t even cut an english promo lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> 90% of their talent can’t even cut an english promo lmao


Probably gonna try to sign guys that left their promotions.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably gonna try to sign guys that left their promotions.



They deserve a huge optimistic rating lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

What are the chances that he and Hogan will end up entering the ring at Jedah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> They deserve a huge optimistic rating lol


Yeah honestly it does feel like they're gonna need help. I"m thinking since they're on AXS tv they might do something with Impact.


Although at the end of the day , a partnership with AEW is the best course of action 


Even Okada said he'd like to see AEW x NJPW


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

There might be a cross brand event of NJPW/AEW/Impact

Like

The Elite vs OvE vs Los Ingobnerables.

Tessa vs Riho 

Okada & Tanahashi vs Jericho & Hager vs ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Well Drew out for a pay day at Jedah at least.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

Osperay vs Moxley vs Brian Cage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Osperay vs Moxley vs Brian Cage



Since Young Bucks are teasing to show up for a TNA show, Mox vs Sami would be amazing 

he technically was a TNA guy


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

this is a pretty good women's division tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah honestly it does feel like they're gonna need help. I"m thinking since they're on AXS tv they might do something with Impact.
> 
> 
> Although at the end of the day , a partnership with AEW is the best course of action
> ...



Good thing Okada is a very smart guy what a turn around! 



Jon Moxley said:


>



Ffs, I can’t believe that Seth turn into this yes man piece of shit. Seth’s worse than the worst version of Roman Reigns


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Good thing Okada is a very smart guy what a turn around!
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs, I can’t believe that Seth turn into this yes man piece of shit. Seth’s worse than the worst version of Roman Reigns



He's been roman all along if you think about it. He's never been in the midcard in solo and he's actually won singles titles a lot more than Roman and Dean put together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Fuck sakes, not since Code Geass had we see a character on purpose make the masses hate him.  Leluch would be proud.  And all for Euphie.... I mean Roman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, not since Code Geass had we see a character on purpose make the masses hate him.  Leluch would be proud.  And all for Euphie.... I mean Roman.


In b4 he talks shit about Dr. Stone


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's been roman all along if you think about it. He's never been in the midcard in solo and he's actually won singles titles a lot more than Roman and Dean put together



Now that you mentioned it, you’re actually right. Shit. I’m ashamed. I was a Seth fan before. Because he was like the most entertaining to watch in the ring before he got injured. Fuck this shit


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

I miss my Mickie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In b4 he talks shit about Dr. Stone



He dare not make ill mention of the show that quoted the phrase "nasty pee pee."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I miss my Mickie.



Kayfabe she is dead in TNA.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Now that you mentioned it, you’re actually right. Shit. I’m ashamed. I was a Seth fan before. Because he was like the most entertaining to watch in the ring before he got injured. Fuck this shit


It's fine dude. He's talented as hell but he's such a prick that it's now destroyed his rep. 

The only worse thing he can do is cheat on Becky. At that point , he's never gonna be face again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He dare not make ill mention of the show that quoted the phrase "nasty pee pee."


He'll also say PlacidSanity should live in Corpus with no tv and internet


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

To be fair, I’m sure Seth could pull off a 5* match against Omega provided that Seth never injured his knee. 

His moveset was nerfed after it and he can’t do all those flippy shit and power moves like before.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's fine dude. He's talented as hell but he's such a prick that it's now destroyed his rep.
> 
> The only worse thing he can do is cheat on Becky. At that point , he's never gonna be face again



But Vince like those kind of angles. Vince would probably push Seth and make him the WWE and Universal champ at the same time if he cheats on Becky or maybe punch her in the face too lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> To be fair, I’m sure Seth could pull off a 5* match against Omega provided that Seth never injured his knee.
> 
> His moveset was nerfed after it and he can’t do all those flippy shit and power moves like before.



Yeah wrestling wise, with no E, they can put on a great match . It's just damn dude, shut up and stop corporate ass kissing just cause you don't want to be out of the main event or title  picture


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> But Vince like those kind of angles. Vince would probably push Seth and make him the WWE and Universal champ at the same time if he cheats on Becky or maybe punch her in the face too lol






Jesus please protect Becky from the potential cucking / real life cheating that can happen


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus please protect Becky from the potential cucking / real life cheating that can happen



Well..its all on Becky and she has nothing but herself to blame because she chose Seth over Shorty Gable


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Well..its all on Becky and she has nothing but herself to blame because she chose Seth over Shorty Gable



She was dating shorty G?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She was dating shorty G?



I don’t know lol. I mean, Becky could have dated some guy other than Seth ffs lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Can you post some Victoria porn pls?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

"BabyGurl"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I don’t know lol. I mean, Becky could have dated some guy other than Seth ffs lol






Yeah I get you.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

Becky should have dated Jason Jordan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok, Street Prophets given a match on RAW and not being hype men for a dying show.

Dammit AJ.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

I wann see Black feuding for the US/IC title.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If you guys are watching AEW on Wed. Watch Being the Elite.



Marko


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Marko


I know. That actually made me feel sad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

After that contract signing on RAW, who the fuck can take Tyson Fury seriously anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I wann see Black feuding for the US/IC title.



He’s a main eventer. Fuck the US and IC title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

This is something fun. 

Guys post the matches you get.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This is something fun.
> 
> Guys post the matches you get.



I got Cena vs Big Cass.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This is something fun.
> 
> Guys post the matches you get.



Bully Ray vs Himself. So basically that "Be a fan" shit he stumbled his way into a couple months back.

Recovered from it pretty quick tho, ain't no one talking about it anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Bully Ray vs Himself. So basically that "Be a fan" shit he stumbled his way into a couple months back.
> 
> Recovered from it pretty quick tho, ain't no one talking about it anymore.


Seth helping him out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I got Cena vs Big Cass.


Oh god bald Cena vs Fat Cass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

I got Rock vs AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Brazzers sponsored episode.

Also Lashley married and has 3 kids.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brazzers sponsored episode.
> 
> Also Lashley married and has 3 kids.


No way


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2019)

Ring announcer "From Mexico city."
Commentator "Home town of El Paso Texas."

WHICH ONE IS IT?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth helping him out



lol, that's a good point, actually.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This is something fun.
> 
> Guys post the matches you get.


Nakamura vs Fiend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Nakamura vs Fiend


Not even strong style is enough for the fiend storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Ryder and Hawkins about to job for their collections.   Maybe after the loss Zack can go and have a work out on his Macho Machine.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Nakamura vs Fiend


That will put butts in seats.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Woo, woo , woo!!! Over 5K on a used Boss Man figure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Just finished watching the final Star Wars trailer.  Now they bring back the Y-Wing and B-Wing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2019)

Come on Colby, this isn't you!

Seriously though this guy is a fucking mark for himself and his shitty product. I can make a good argument for why the BDSM gimps of dark order are more over than him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

Geez, Cain hitting those Shane punches.    Glorified train wreck the PPV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2019)

The fuck, there is somebody cosplaying as Scott Stiener and not getting thrown out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, there is somebody cosplaying as Scott Stiener and not getting thrown out.



They asked him to do maths and he failed at Steiner Maths so he was allowed to remain.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 21, 2019)

So uhh who's the third man?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Just wanted to post this. October of last year was when Mox turned heel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Come on Colby, this isn't you!
> 
> Seriously though this guy is a fucking mark for himself and his shitty product. I can make a good argument for why the BDSM gimps of dark order are more over than him.


I legit spit my coffee on my book, fuck you


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> MJF needs to stay away from E for all our sake. Would hate to see him pissed away in a Dolph Ziggler feud.


 aew already signed him to an exclusive deal months ago. Him and hangman are going to be the big rival and future of the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 22, 2019)

These my turn / your turn promos and long pauses after each sentence to get the desirable reaction only to get what'd are killing me. It's so unrealistic, hokey and fake that I'm glad companies like NJPW and AEW are staying away from it.

The wrestling was good for the most part last night. Ricochet and McInytre delivered, but we know that talent is not the problem in WWE.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

@Jon Moxley @Kisame3rd14 
I still think that initial pop she got on the first show when she won is responsible for all the success 
From meltzer ( who isnt even her fan) she has always been bumping ratings with young teenage girls for 3 weeks. Presentation is very important , very good choice by aew to put the young underdog over, they dodged a ton of controversies with nyla.
Her merch sales  also does incredible , maybe the rey mysterio of the joshi one day?  
Also she was already protected and booked strong in japan, but now it reached Lesnar level :

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 22, 2019)

If wwe had even .10% of a brain they'd give nakamura an oni gimmick to match the fiend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley @Kisame3rd14
> I still think that initial pop she got on the first show when she won is responsible for all the success
> From meltzer ( who isnt even her fan) she has always been bumping ratings with young teenage girls for 3 weeks. Presentation is very important , very good choice by aew to put the young underdog over, they dodged a ton of controversies with nyla.
> Her merch sales  also does incredible , maybe the rey mysterio of the joshi one day?
> Also she was already protected and booked strong in japan, but now it reached Lesnar level :


Riho is over cause she's cute ,bubbly (no Jericho not that kind) , and talented. Glad they invested in her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Riho is over cause she's cute ,bubbly (no Jericho not that kind) , and talented. Glad they invested in her.


Exactly and I also feel there is some kind of humility in the character. For example the fact that she wears white and link and is all shiny to me is a positive because soooo many woman wrestlers try to be the leather jacket wearing badass number 1244553 
And I can buy my nieces her merchs because it looks girly and all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2019)

pat pat said:


> @Jon Moxley @Kisame3rd14
> I still think that initial pop she got on the first show when she won is responsible for all the success
> From meltzer ( who isnt even her fan) she has always been bumping ratings with young teenage girls for 3 weeks. Presentation is very important , very good choice by aew to put the young underdog over, they dodged a ton of controversies with nyla.
> Her merch sales  also does incredible , maybe the rey mysterio of the joshi one day?
> Also she was already protected and booked strong in japan, but now it reached Lesnar level :


Love what she had to say there & yea i agree about her being likeable due to her humility.

Riho is currently my favorite woman in wrestling and that's due to how she's been presented and booked. I understand she's green and looks somewhat unrealistic but idc because i want her to succeed and that's what wrestling is about. I love Charlotte because i know she'll give me a good match and i love Bea because i know I'm going to see a good performance, but Riho i just want to see win. Very easy to mark out for a character like Riho, especially if they continue to develop good opposition for her to overcome.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Love what she had to say there & yea i agree about her being likeable due to her humility.
> 
> Riho is currently my favorite woman in wrestling and that's due to how she's been presented and booked. I understand she's green and looks somewhat unrealistic but idc because i want her to succeed and that's what wrestling is about. I love Charlotte because i know she'll give me a good match and i love Bea because i know I'm going to see a good performance, but Riho i just want to see win. Very easy to mark out for a character like Riho, especially if they continue to develop good opposition for her to overcome.


Even in the ring,  not the bet but very dynamic and charismatic.
Like I always say women wrestler need to stop all trying to be Steve Austin 
If they do it well she can be the rey mysterio for the Joshi.she is rising very very fast in japan with her latest victory and is becoming the biggest joshi there. 
If they continue to book her this well they have something in hand


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

NWA and AEW Dark tonight . Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2019)

Checking out NWA Powerrr live right now.

Starting out strong with Eddie Kingston subtly threatening to sodomize Corney.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2019)

I didn't get that segment. Are Colt and Kennedy heels?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I didn't get that segment. Are Colt and Kennedy heels?


Kennedy is just a shit talker


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Tim nooooooo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

NWA needs star power right now. Good show but they need it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Joey with that Macho man reference


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2019)

Tim Storm can't catch a break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Tim Storm can't catch a break.


Is this the beginning of the end?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Philly chanting for Rocky


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Leva vs Nyla Rose is bad. They both look like they're too green.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2019)

Scorpio Sky definitely a future star and Franky cutting a hell of a promo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NWA needs star power right now. Good show but they need it.


It's the only thing keeping me from watching at this point.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Scorpio Sky definitely a future star and Franky cutting a hell of a promo.


 scorpio sky is a fantastic promo and he is funny. He needs to get out of SCU's shadow after a certain time 

Also janela vs omega on tv, I guess the omega losing streak is coming to an end. He is AAA world champion and will beat janela on tv looking strong. I think his last big loss will be against Moxley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> scorpio sky is a fantastic promo and he is funny. He needs to get out of SCU's shadow after a certain time
> 
> Also janela vs omega on tv, I guess the omega losing streak is coming to an end. He is AAA world champion and will beat janela on tv looking strong. I think his last big loss will be against Moxley.


Omega beat Janela last week so his streak has been over.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Leva vs Nyla Rose is bad. They both look like they're too green.



Leva has been doing this for 10+ years and everything she does lacks impact and speed. Either send her and others that need it on excursions at Stardom or DDT, or play to their strengths and only used them as valets / managers. This match helped nobody. It should've been a complete one-sided squash in Nylas' favor.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Omega beat Janela last week so his streak has been over.


It was an unsanctionned match tho 
He generated a shit lot of hype in the span of only one week. This is kinda starting to hurt cody according to me, if KO, gets back on his top form this fast I think It would hurt him being positioned as the top guy, thankfully the ppv is close. Because it's difficult to buy cody as the top babyface in a roster with omega as face and Moxley as tweener.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Leva has been doing this for 10+ years and everything she does lacks impact and speed. Either send her and others that need it on excursions at Stardom or DDT, or play to their strengths and only used them as valets / managers. This match helped nobody. It should've been a complete one-sided squash in Nylas' favor.


I fucking hate aew's tendencies to make what should be squash match lady too long. I get they dont want to bury anyone but at one point you will also have to make some guys look above the rest. This is how hangman vs kip absolutely shit on page's momentum going into all out 
Leva has a very nice ass tho. I will say that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> It was an unsanctionned match tho
> He generated a shit lot of hype in the span of only one week. This is kinda starting to hurt cody according to me, if KO, gets back on his top form this fast I think It would hurt him being positioned as the top guy, thankfully the ppv is close. Because it's difficult to buy cody as the top babyface in a roster with omega as face and Moxley as tweener.


Right I forgot about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Leva has been doing this for 10+ years and everything she does lacks impact and speed. Either send her and others that need it on excursions at Stardom or DDT, or play to their strengths and only used them as valets / managers. This match helped nobody. It should've been a complete one-sided squash in Nylas' favor.


Yea the offense was super weak even for a female wrestler . Even Sasha Banks offense looks strong compared to Leva


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

If Bea Priestly isn't on tv tonight, she better get a singles dark match for next week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Whoever in AEWs front office is blackballing the Briscoes needs to get off their high horse and sign them already. Unless they have an exclusive deal with ROH, i can't see what is stopping them from being signed already.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 23, 2019)

Lucha Bros > Young Bucks


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Whoever in AEWs front office is blackballing the Briscoes needs to get off their high horse and sign them already. Unless they have an exclusive deal with ROH, i can't see what is stopping them from being signed already.


They are still contracted with Roh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are still contracted with Roh


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


Sometimes I know it's not their fault,  but I hate ROH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Sometimes I know it's not their fault,  but I hate ROH


It kinda is their fault. Bad booking and the idiocy at the Garden has killed them.

They're the new TNA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Lucha Bros > Young Bucks


How dare you......


*Spoiler*: __ 



be right


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It kinda is their fault. Bad booking and the idiocy at the Garden has killed them.
> 
> They're the new TNA


No one can be the new tna 
Have you heard about josh asking for his phone during a tna live streaming so they had to cut the show until they found another phone? I am still laughing at this HOLY SHIT  during the stream Josh appears like "Guyyyyyyyssssss I need my phone"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Sometimes I know it's not their fault,  but I hate ROH


Sometimes i think it's like purgatory between heaven(AEW, NJPW) and hell(must i say it?) other times i think it's a black hole. 

Taven, Cobb, and the Briscoes all need to come to AEW. I might even take Castle if he updated his character.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Loooool


This was absolutely unreal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Time for AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

AEW time.
We got a cold open.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmm, Lucha Bros vs Private Party right off the bat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Straight to the action


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh yeah guys Cody has an announcement to make tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Private Party and Lucha bros gonna bring it tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn we are seeing combination moves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Goddamn that move on the corner buckle looked painful


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Private Party is a yet another example of how I can never consider myself anything more than a casual that just happens to read news, cuz I dunno what a good worker actually looks like.

I've heard talk that they're green, and maybe they are, but all I can ever see is "HOLY SHIT HAHA, THEY JUST DID A LEG SWEEP INTO A BOSTON CRAB & CURBSTOMP!". Their cool moves and charisma makes up for the fact that they're not fantastic workers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Private Party is a yet another example of how I can never consider myself anything more than a casual that just happens to read news.
> 
> I've heard talk that they're green, and maybe they are, but all I can ever see is "HOLY SHIT HAHA, THEY JUST DID A LEG SWEEP INTO A BOSTON CRAB & CURBSTOMP!". Their cool moves a charisma makes up for the fact that they're not fantastic workers.


The fact that one of them is Wesley Snipes from the movie Demolition man makes them even awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Crowd really into this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

best tag team division in the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Crowd really into this match.


this is in Charleston so this time it's not a big city


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Did Cassidy fuck up his leg or is he selling?

Wouldn't be surprised if it's the former. Dude's, like, 3 different places at once for how much shit he's doing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

God damn this was a fucking fantastic match.


Private Party looked awesome and Lucha won by experience 

Nobody suffered in this match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Lucha Bros advance to the finals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Hot, hot, hot opening.

 A little sloppy at parts because they were trying a* lot *of shit, but ultimately really fun. Good way to start the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's AEW's pet project. The first  guy that's gonna be home grown 

Still don't like the name WardLord


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Vince probably cummed to that promo right there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince probably cummed to that promo right there.


Jim Cornette probably gave this show an A+ because of that promo


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

>Dark Order


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow, next semi final match up next.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Like this video package.
They're... trying with these guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Yeah SCU is winning this.  

but damn the Dark Order has to come up big tonight cause they got no heat


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Crowd being super polite


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

I love the Dark Order's moveset.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Crowd being super polite



They have an alternative now. They want it to succeed 

Still I wonder how you can even make the Dark Order over in heat?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They have an alternative now. They want it to succeed
> 
> Still I wonder how you can even make the Dark Order over in heat?


Swerve us and have them win tonight, that'll get them heat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Swerve us and have them win tonight, that'll get them heat.


but then you got "bad guys" Lucha Bros vs bad guys Dark Order 





Also wonder why Inner circle is out ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmm, Jericho and crew are there.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I love the Dark Order's moveset.



Yeah they're solid. I like them. But there's no denying how little they're connecting



Jon Moxley said:


> They have an alternative now. They want it to succeed
> 
> Still I wonder how you can even make the Dark Order over in heat?



I have no earthly idea. It's not like they're bad wrestlers or anything. The only thing I could suggest is that they become more vicious. They are supposed to be a cult, after all. Maybe give us some color during PPVs or something. Eh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah they're solid. I like them. But there's no denying how little they're connecting
> 
> 
> 
> I have no earthly idea. It's not like they're bad wrestlers or anything. The only thing I could suggest is that they become more vicious. They are supposed to be a cult, after all. Maybe give us some color during PPVs or something. Eh.


Go after Cody and Brandi?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn, Kaz going off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

holy shit Jericho got this match over


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

That corner jump spot woke the crowd up


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

That turned into a great match with some nice heat near the end.
Thank You Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

So SCU vs Luca Bros for the finals.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

I got an idea to get Dark Order over.......have the minions attack their opponents at the beginning of the match to wear out their opponents , and then have both of them show up either after the opponents take them out or if the minions overwhelmed them.


What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So SCU vs Luca Bros for the finals.


quick pay off to the storyline they implemented but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Janella vs Spears.
Let's see how this one goes. I don't exactly expect a clinic out of either of these guys, but I like Spears, so hopefully they surprise me.

EDIT*
Oh, never mind, we gots Kenny here.

...wait what?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh shit AAA title is mentioned on TNT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Hoping Joey gets over as a wrestler now


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Lottsa heat for this match.
At least for tonight, Omega's silly booking ain't done shit to his allure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Joey showing out. Glad he's well rounded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

stupid NBA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> quick pay off to the storyline they implemented but I'm ok with that.



Sucks that Luchasaurus got injured as I'm guessing they were suppose to be the ones making it to the finals and that Jurassic Express is over a hell. Well when the big guy comes back they can pick up where they left off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lottsa heat for this match.
> At least for tonight, Omega's silly booking ain't done shit to his allure.


You can bet Kenny wants to be booked this way. We don't want AEW to blow their load on Kenny's rise to the top, let his match with Jericho should take place at whatever their "wrestlemania" is going to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sucks that Luchasaurus got injured as I'm guessing they were suppose to be the ones making it to the finals and that Jurassic Express is over a hell. Well when the big guy comes back they can pick up where they left off.


Apparently Marko Stunt is gonna become Babysaurus.


BTE teased it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You can bet Kenny wants to be booked this way. We don't want AEW to blow their load on Kenny's rise to the top, let his match with Jericho should take place at whatever their "wrestlemania" is going to be.


Yeah Kenny seems intent on putting the roster over . Which is fine cause no matter what , he's fucking Kenny Omega. 


Like him , AJ , Will Osprey can make anything gold


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently Marko Stunt is gonna become Babysaurus.
> 
> 
> BTE teased it



Can't wait for the Jim Cornette rants when it happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

I love Joey's elbow drops. Look nice.

Unlike Punk's


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can't wait for the Jim Cornette rants when it happens.



I think at this point the YB want to give Cornette a heart attack so he can retire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Joey and Kenny putting on a show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think at this point the YB want to give Cornette a heart attack so he can retire



There are legit a handful of people that can get Jim to rant his mouth off: Vince Russo, Dixie Carter, Jim Herd, Kevin Dunn, Santino, and Tim Horner.   Now Marco part of that elite list.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Kenny's face though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Joey trying to break his fucking back with that spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

poor  Joey.  A loss on his first TNT match but, he showed out so... glad that they did this


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

I like how Cody's entrance is the most elaborate even when he ain't doin' shit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> poor  Joey.  A loss on his first TNT match but, he showed out so... glad that they did this



True, but right person won.
Omega really shouldn't be eating Ls when they don't pertain to the overarching Moxley storyline.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Kenny and Jelly Janela for 10 mins was better than anything WWE has had on live tv since what, 2014?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Dammit Cody, a cheap shot at WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> True, but right person won.
> Omega really shouldn't be eating Ls when they don't pertain to the overarching Moxley storyline.


The storyline does pertain to it. Its on BTE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

I was sitting here wondering what assholes brought airhorns and how they haven't been confiscated, but of course it's Jericho


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was sitting here wondering what assholes brought airhorns and how they haven't been confiscated, but of course it's Jericho



I was about to get tilted, but then...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Jericho mocking the scarf


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

MJF getting just as big of reactions as Cody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

DDP still looks like he can go.

Oh shit they gonna go out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

The fuck is DDP going to do.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

"WHO WEARS A SCARF?!"

Gonna need Jericho to stop being one of the best things in wrestling if that's okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

You have to hand it to Jericho, he's making this feud fun to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

MJF still beating Sammy and security not caring


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Not the dippin dots!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> MJF still beating Sammy and security not caring



That's what happens when you wear a panda corpse.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> MJF still beating Sammy and security not caring



I mean....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

That was fucking incredible lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I mean....


Sammy a shit. I know


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Orange Cassidy better get involved in this match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Remember when Cassidy did one of his super kicks and the crowd responded with "you sick fuck"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Bucks deserve this ass kicking after that hug


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Tony schivane making fun of best friends


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm surprised Cassidy's keeping his cool after losing his glasses.
I guess they're not doing that part of the gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Cassidy killed the Bucks


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

>Swanton to an upright oppenent

Nick, please....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn Bucks OP. They survived Cassidy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

That was a very entertaining match, so Orange Cassidy with Best Friends then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

So main event is Pac vs Moxley. Something about to go down boys .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So main event is Pac vs Moxley. Something about to go down boys .


Baker vs a UK girl first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

For all the promotion they are giving to Baker being in her hometown, she better get the pop of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Baker vs a UK girl first.


Nice. 

The UK girl got some charisma though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

They brought the Steelers mascot


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nice.
> 
> The UK girl got some charisma though.


...she thicc...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Awesome attire, and that goes for both of the women.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...she thicc...


Uk girl to AEW please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Lmao she gave her a wet willie 

Damn she really needs to be on AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmm, a wet willy being used in wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Jamie Hader legit. 

Still Baker really needs the comeback now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

If they are allowing wet willys how long before the Melvin is used.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If they are allowing wet willys how long before the Melvin is used.


When he cries about Babysaurus takinng his things


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> When he cries about Babysaurus takinng his things



You know the Melvin is another name for the wedgie right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Yo Brandi gone nuts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know the Melvin is another name for the wedgie right.


Yea but it's also the name of a chimpmunk


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Brandi off her meds.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Brandi looks amazing, that doesn't mean her place is performing though. She belongs managing not fueding as a singles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yo Brandi gone nuts.



Yeah that was legit out of nowhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

The bastard PaC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

PAC you bastard.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

I love Pac.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

BASTARD, PAC


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh shit old dirty deeds.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

FUCK, he _clocked_ him with that kick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn Mox trying to kill PAC there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmm, Black Hole slam part of Mox's move set now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh god three minutes left


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Holy shit, Mox is soaking up that damage.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

Draw?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

If this ends up being a draw, how's the show actually gonna end?
Will they just cut the feed?
They're not allowed an over run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn didnt make it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> If this ends up being a draw, how's the show actually gonna end?
> Will they just cut the feed?
> They're not allowed an over run.


Well it had Mox pissed off and beating up the  ref


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2019)

I thought that episode was awesome, better than Philly IMO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2019)

Not surprised with the draw, both guys can't be eating pins or submissions yet.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Even when the finish is unsatisfactory, send the fans home happy with a Stunner Dirty Deeds Paradigm Shift


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2019)

Not as many cliff hangers this week with the exception of whatever the hell's going on with Brandi.
Whatever it is, hoping it adds some spice to the women's division. They really need it. Thank god for Riho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Even when the finish is unsatisfactory, send the fans home happy with a Stunner Dirty Deeds Paradigm Shift


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2019)

Outside of AEW, Triple H had Balor go heel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Outside of AEW, Triple H had *Balor go heel*


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2019)

what type of spooky shit is this!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2019)

nightmare fuel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't get Finn's heel turn


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

Mox is stone cold


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't get Finn's heel turn



Yeah, if there's one flaw Trips shares with his father-in-law, it's his affinity for odd heel turns. Io Shirai's complete change in character still boggles my mind.

They tend to be pretty good at it once you ignore the turn part tho, so whatever. Prince Devitt in WWE shouls be neat, and if I'm not mistaken, they could use more heels.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, if there's one flaw Trips shares with his father-in-law, it's his affinity for odd heel turns. Io Shirai's complete change in character still boggles my mind.
> 
> They tend to be pretty good at it once you ignore the turn part tho, so whatever. Prince Devitt in WWE shouls be neat, and if I'm not mistaken, they could use more heels.


They cant book babyface so anyone who achieve anything is a heel but a "cool heel" because they cant book classical heel that gets heat either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, if there's one flaw Trips shares with his father-in-law, it's his affinity for odd heel turns. Io Shirai's complete change in character still boggles my mind.
> 
> They tend to be pretty good at it once you ignore the turn part tho, so whatever. Prince Devitt in WWE shouls be neat, and if I'm not mistaken, they could use more heels.


I'm confused about the turn in the essence of if they bring the OC down to NXT , you'd have two heel factions vs DIY .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2019)

You know Vince is probably bleeding from his grapefruits with all the beating he did to them last night because of this character promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know Vince is probably bleeding from his grapefruits with all the beating he did to them last night because of this character promo.


He's also in Saudi beating off the prince


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's also in Saudi beating off the prince



Speaking of, anybody going to watch that impending train wreck next week.   I'm tempted of renewing my subscription to the Network just to see Flair and Hogan end up getting into the ring because Vince can't help himself.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of, anybody going to watch that impending train wreck next week.   I'm tempted of renewing my subscription to the Network just to see Flair and Hogan end up getting into the ring because Vince can't help himself.


you could always watch it for free on taima.tv if you don't want to give wwe any of your money.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> you could always watch it for free on taima.tv if you don't want to give wwe any of your money.



I might, depends on what happens this Monday since it's technically the Go Home show before a PPV and build up to the Saudi show has been shit. They only things we got out of this build up were Cain is a Godparent to Mysterio's kid, Tyson Fury is weak against pens, and Rollins is entitled.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2019)

That game got so bad with glitches it was reported on the front page of the BBC.  Not headline news level but a bit further down. 

That's what happens when you have a strict deadline for release and main devs bail on it halfway through and leave it to in hous interns at 2k to deal with.

Anyone not expecting a shit show doesn't follow development. Kind of feel sorry for the dev teams having to deal with corporate politics there. (as in those doing the work I feel sorry for. Not the high ups that caused the mess.)


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of, anybody going to watch that impending train wreck next week.   I'm tempted of renewing my subscription to the Network just to see *Flair and Hogan end up getting into the ring* because Vince can't help himself.



Well... public fatalities aren't exactly atypical up there, so.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well... public fatalities aren't exactly atypical up there, so.....



You're sick!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of, anybody going to watch that impending train wreck next week.   I'm tempted of renewing my subscription to the Network just to see Flair and Hogan end up getting into the ring because Vince can't help himself.


Isn't it in the afternoon for most?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

So Tessa Blanchard might be done with Impact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Jim Cornette about to have an aneurysm


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You're sick!?



We live in a sick world, mah friend. I'm just holding the goggles. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Jim Cornette about to have an aneurysm



_*Someone check on him! *_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

So AEW's main event had more that  what was shown.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

Currently watching NXT. This Ripley vs Belair match is lit. I'm pretty happy it's not a squash. The "mouthy hard bitch that murders who they touch" trope is kinda tired for me atm, and while I've made peace with the fact that Ripley is clearly gonna be the next champ, this match at least tells me that the subsequent matches are gonna be way better than Bayzsler's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

wish I could go


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm not gonna say that the women have the best matches in NXT, far from it, but as far as storylines and intrigue goes, the women's division is kicking the mens' ass. The men are having good matches, but to be honest, I don't really care what happens to many of them. I'm just here for the performance as far as that is concerned.



Jon Moxley said:


> wish I could go



"YA..*URP*... YA GOTTA TURN INTO A WRESTLER, MORTY! ACK!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm not gonna say that the women have the best matches in NXT, far from it, but as far as storylines and intrigue goes, the women's division is kicking the mens' ass. The men are having good matches, but to be honest, I don't really care what happens to many of them. I'm just here for the performance as far as that is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> "YA..*URP*... YA GOTTA TURN INTO A WRESTLER, MORTY! ACK!"


I-I'm scared of the b-bastard PAC,  Rick. What if he wants to hurt me?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

So far this episode is stellar.
I heard a drop is inevidable this week, but if it ends up being just as bad as weeks prior, I'm gonna shit.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 24, 2019)

*AEW: 963.000
NXT 698.000
*
The viewership drop is really miniscule for both compared to last week considering the live sports competition they went up against this week. The details are on showbuzzdaily.com, if anyone is interested.

Settling in at 1 Mil / 700 k is pretty good.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2019)

Defecation avoided


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I-I'm scared of the b-bastard PAC,  Rick. What if he wants to hurt me?



Just wear the shirt below and he'll only laugh at you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just wear the shirt below and he'll only laugh at you


Well Morty would piss off Pac just by his face so not even that team would help


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Morty would piss off Pac just by his face so not even that team would help



It would.  Pac is a Geordi first and foremost.  Even Morty wouldn't stop him breaking character on seeing someone in a shirt of his biggest rivals that are 2 leagues lower.  Trust the soccer loving Brit here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It would.  Pac is a Geordi first and foremost.  Even Morty wouldn't stop him breaking character on seeing someone in a shirt of his biggest rivals that are 2 leagues lower.  Trust the soccer loving Brit here.


Till Morty confuses the teams for another sport


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

Aew's ratings are very strong, 963.000
They kept themselves very close to one million despite the world series and nba
They are up in the demo, which are still insanely gucking strong for aew ( basically their whole audience is made of 18-34 and 18-49 young men and women)  they went from 5th to 4th on the cable only behind american horror story and the nba programs.
TNT must be fucking enjoying themselves right now, this is around the biggest level of competition they can get and they were able to kept themselves this close to 1m.
This is pretty much established already as one of the top TNT program with a 1m viewers as their base now they need to grow this into something bigger.
Aew #4 on cable nxt #21 698.000 viewers
As usual aew decimated nxt in the demo etc etc etc blabla
Pretty much nxt isnt in the same league as aew as its among the top programs but nxt is doing pretty fucking good for themselves too,
  When you stop the aew comparison nxt is doing very very well


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

@Jon Snow wade keller confirmed that there will be a live mic promo next week Omega and Moxley 
Grab the pop corn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jim Cornette about to have an aneurysm


Jim is actually big fans of SCU and neutral leaning twords positive on the Lucha bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jim is actually big fans of SCU and neutral leaning twords positive on the Lucha bros.


He hates the Bucks though


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew's ratings are very strong, 963.000
> They kept themselves very close to one million despite the world series and nba
> They are up in the demo, which are still insanely gucking strong for aew ( basically their whole audience is made of 18-34 and 18-49 young men and women)  they went from 5th to 4th on the cable only behind american horror story and the nba programs.
> TNT must be fucking enjoying themselves right now, this is around the biggest level of competition they can get and they were able to kept themselves this close to 1m.
> ...


Not going to lie, I'm a little disappointed with them dropling below the 1m mark. IMO this just goes to show if they want to compete, they have to bring in another top level guy from wwe or he who shall not be named....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He hates the Bucks though


yea but the Bucks won't be involved in the tag title match.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Tessa Blanchard might be done with Impact.


Tessa to AEW?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Tessa to AEW?


I'm fine with this if she isn't instantly thrusted into a fued with a man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Tessa to AEW?


I'm hoping so. 

Her vs Bea could be great.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)

Tessa vs Bea, Tessa vs Riho, Tessa vs Nyla


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm fine with this if she isn't instantly thrusted into a fued with a man.


Well the problem is selling Tessa that she can't do it. Not sure if report is true but either she wants big bucks or she wants to work where Tully is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> yea but the Bucks won't be involved in the tag title match.


True.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a little disappointed with them dropling below the 1m mark. IMO this just goes to show if they want to compete, they have to bring in another top level guy from wwe or he who shall not be named....


Austin Aries?
John Cena?
X-Pac?
Hulk Hogan, brother?
CM Punk?
Wade Barrett?
James Ellsworth?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well the problem is selling Tessa that she can't do it. Not sure if report is true but either she wants big bucks or she wants to work where Tully is.


I think that's the biggest hurdle considering she's not on the roster already. Fans and front office alike want her being a part of AEW, but she needs to save that intergender shit for after she is built infront of the mainstream fans. I just watched her interview with Chris van vilet, and it's clear that's where her heart is.

Don't get me wrong I think it's acceptable for certain fueds for her to face a man, but she can't jump out of the gate in a fued with Darby or Janella. She needs to dominate the women's division first.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Austin Aries?


Austin Aries is the exact kind of indy filth to stay away from id you're AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think that's the biggest hurdle considering she's not on the roster already. Fans and front office alike want her being a part of AEW, but she needs to save that intergender shit for after she is built infront of the mainstream fans. I just watched her interview with Chris van vilet, and it's clear that's where her heart is.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I think it's acceptable for certain fueds for her to face a man, but she can't jump out of the gate in a fued with Darby or Janella. She needs to dominate the women's division first.


You're right. Plus AEW needs her in the women's. Also they need to rework on that belt. It's pretty tiny


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)

If AEW can get the following Ladies, they will be in good shape for that division.

Tessa
Havok
The Beautiful People
Melina
Mayu


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a little disappointed with them dropling below the 1m mark. IMO this just goes to show if they want to compete, they have to bring in another top level guy from wwe or he who shall not be named....


Bro they went against the world series and the nba, most were expecting a slaughter, not for them to drop slightly below 1m. Most experts says their actual audience is 1m. And the very encouraging fact is that they dropped below 1m because the 50+ audience dropped, their younger audience (18-34 18-49 men and women) is actually increasing, they now need to work from there up
The baseball game did 12millions, the fact that they could actually survive this and keep their core audience and grow in every demo is more than positive for them, basketball obviously did big numbers too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Tessa Blanchard vs Kenny Omega though


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Bro they went against the world series and the nba, most were expecting a slaughter, not for them to drop slightly below 1m. Most experts says their actual audience is 1m. And the very encouraging fact is that they dropped below 1m because the 50+ audience dropped, their younger audience (18-34 18-49 men and women) is actually increasing, they now need to work from there up
> The baseball game did 12millions, the fact that they could actually survive this and keep their core audience and grow in every demo is more than positive for them, basketball obviously did big numbers too


My bad, i had no idea they were competing with the world series & it slipped my mind NBA was premiering this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're right. Plus AEW needs her in the women's. Also they need to rework on that belt. It's pretty tiny


That belt does look fucking tiny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

I have no regrets about Kenny facing Tessa.

Kenny's wrestled a little girl anyways


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I have no regrets about Kenny facing Tessa.
> 
> Kenny's wrestled a little girl anyways


Kenny has too much of an overarching story for him to be having great bouts with a woman. Remember Kenny is over to the fans that he draws, he's not over to the TV audience yet. If i were to make a bold assumption i would bet most casuals would think he's "intercontinental" level in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kenny has too much of an overarching story for him to be having great bouts with a woman. Remember Kenny is over to the fans that he draws, he's not over to the TV audience yet. If i were to make a bold assumption i would bet most casuals would think he's "intercontinental" level in AEW.



I don't know man. I think a lot of people are getting over with Kenny cause they can tell he has star power.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That belt does look fucking tiny.


Riho is pretty tiny herself.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My bad, i had no idea they were competing with the world series & it slipped my mind NBA was premiering this week.


Yep that's why it's not alarming, actually like I said their audience is actually growing, but the sport competition took away from their 50+ audience 


Jon Moxley said:


> I have no regrets about Kenny facing Tessa.
> 
> Kenny's wrestled a little girl anyways


 maybe you could see it in japan, but they wont have any competitive match because he wont want to hurt his star power nor hers. She can do that in tna because most guy there dont have the Same standing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 24, 2019)

Aubrey better watch out


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2019)

according to the Fresno Bee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> according to the Fresno Bee


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



I mean sure the live is at 1am our time but that's insane.

Though Dynamite did 232,000 which in real terms is better than US when US is 5-6 time the population than the UK.  If it was similar population UK would have done 1.16m to 1.4 million

Hell even impact did 77,000 viewers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I mean sure the live is at 1am our time but that's insane.
> 
> Though Dynamite did 232,000 which in real terms is better than US when US is 5-6 time the population than the UK.  If it was similar population UK would have done 1.16m to 1.4 million
> 
> Hell even impact did 77,000 viewers.


Maybe the UK fans are pissed about the WWE killing the UK indy scene.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> according to the Fresno Bee


 Josh Barnett's phone >>>>>>>>>>> monday night raw


----------



## pat pat (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe the UK fans are pissed about the WWE killing the UK indy scene.


Or unlike a lot of us viewers when the product is not to their liking they fuck off lol 
( the UK indy scene clearly played a big role in their loss of popularity in the uk tho)


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe the UK fans are pissed about the WWE killing the UK indy scene.



Well would you stay up until 4am to watch wrestling that didn't include Mox? 

Also Woods could be out until Survivor series next year

according to the Fresno Bee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well would you stay up until 4am to watch wrestling that didn't include Mox?
> 
> Also Woods could be out until Survivor series next year
> 
> according to the Fresno Bee


Well I did for King of Pro wrestling and it was rough 

I feel for you guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well I did for King of Pro wrestling and it was rough
> 
> I feel for you guys.



It's ok for me,  I been working evening jobs since I left school in 99.  Pretty decent money since no fucker wants to do those hours.  But I just remembered that in January WWE is going from Sky which is in a ton of people's homes to BT which has a smaller audience.  They could be all but dead here soon.  Like mid 1990s dead.

Also a samoa joe sighting in Mexico


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's ok for me,  I been working evening jobs since I left school in 99.  Pretty decent money since no fucker wants to do those hours.  But I just remembered that in January WWE is going from Sky which is in a ton of people's homes to BT which has a smaller audience.  They could be all but dead here soon.  Like mid 1990s dead.
> 
> Also a samoa joe sighting in Mexico


Joe going to challenge Kenny for the AAA title


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Riho is pretty tiny herself.


True but when Nyla eventually gets it, it will look like a toy on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

AEW Dynamite will be on tonight to show exclusive footage we didn't see Wednesday.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> AEW Dynamite will be on tonight to show exclusive footage we didn't see Wednesday.



Pac trying to murder Mox is probably among the footage.
I'll tune in for that.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> AEW Dynamite will be on tonight to show exclusive footage we didn't see Wednesday.


What time??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> What time??


7 pm if you missed show. If you just want to see ending around 9 so you can watch Smackdown


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 7 pm if you missed show. If you just want to see ending around 9 so you can watch Smackdown


I missed the last 30 mins. 

and do I really want to see smackdown?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I missed the last 30 mins.
> 
> and do I really want to see smackdown?


Not really sure what's on Smackdown . Maybe @Nemesis knows.


Yeah then you'll get a nice full ending to the show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

@Shirker I think thicc UK girl is getting signed to AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not really sure what's on Smackdown . Maybe @Nemesis knows.
> 
> 
> Yeah then you'll get a nice full ending to the show



only thing advertised is Brock/Cain segment.

But knowing WWE it will be Hogan/Flair teams (AKA Former Shield + friends vs Corbyn/Lashley/Drew number 47432)
Bailey/Cross
and few other things.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker I think thicc UK girl is getting signed to AEW


 pretty much, aew is doing a show in uk, at least they are helping a UK indy show after wwe pulled the nxt uk talents from it ( and people wonder why they are ahead in ratings in uk) , and cody said a uk talent signing will be announced there. They are playing their cards very well with the uk scenes and are doing their best to redeem from the tv deal fiasco. 
I am sure they will announce a UK PPV


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm glad the UK is getting treated better after the disaster that AEW and WWE tried to pull over there.


Still the real issue is.......WHEN IS NJPW X AEW GONNA HAPPEN?!!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker I think thicc UK girl is getting signed to AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

Just waiting for the end of show


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2019)

guys halp!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2019)

Nevermind


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker I think thicc UK girl is getting signed to AEW


Please, i need to see that outfit more often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Nevermind


Ah dammit. How about getting the TNT app?



Shit just realized it's the app


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Nevermind


They might post it on youtube soon. Wont spoil it for you


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2019)

feels bad man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> feels bad man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

@SAFFF  there you go. Will post the Britt.match if you want


----------



## pat pat (Oct 26, 2019)

Hager beat the shit out of his opponent and kicked him in the nuts ( unintentionally sure) and ended the fight in a no contest
Holy fuck jericho's promo is gonna be fucking mental


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF  there you go. Will post the Britt.match if you want


Thanks! will check it out in a bit. 

uuuh I'm cool on the Britt match tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

Have you seen this advertised?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Have you seen this advertised?


No but I'm guessing it's to make up for All Out Starrcast that he didn't get to do.


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

Who would be up to do a fantasy wrestling league for this site ?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 26, 2019)

Aries said:


> Who would be up to do a fantasy wrestling league for this site ?


How does fantasy wrestling work?


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How does fantasy wrestling work?



It kinda works the same as a fantasy football league. You select a roster of wrestlers to be part of your team and you can earn points via singles wins, tag matches win, promo time, title changes, squash matches,  etc.

We can use the rosters for Raw, Smackdown, NXT and AEW


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Have you seen this advertised?


Advertised promo generating buzz, feels like we're back in 1999. Im willing to give Mox another shot, here's hoping he knocks it out the park.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 26, 2019)

Aries said:


> It kinda works the same as a fantasy football league. You select a roster of wrestlers to be part of your team and you can earn points via singles wins, tag matches win, promo time, title changes, squash matches,  etc.
> 
> We can use the rosters for Raw, Smackdown, NXT and AEW


Im down. How long is a season?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks like AEW's women division gonna get some help.


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im down. How long is a season?



Some wrestling league seasons ive seen do the full year up to Wrestlemania. Though our version can be like 4-6 months depending on the theme. Do you guys want to do just a WWE theme with just the Raw/Smackdown Roster? Or a AEW vs NXT theme with their roster?


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Hager beat the shit out of his opponent and kicked him in the nuts ( unintentionally sure) and ended the fight in a no contest
> Holy fuck jericho's promo is gonna be fucking mental



He even heel'd it up in the post-fight interview afterwards:


That finish was wrestling as fuck and way too convenient for his heel persona going forward.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pat pat (Oct 26, 2019)

Lastier said:


> He even heel'd it up in the post-fight interview afterwards:
> 
> 
> That finish was wrestling as fuck and way too convenient for his heel persona going forward.


He blames the guy for giving him his balls to run away from the fight?! 
This is simply glorious


----------



## Aries (Oct 26, 2019)

For those wondering how the points are done for a fantasy wrestling league here is a example of one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Sorry guys..... thiccc girl won't bw signed by AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

Well Bea Priestly might be different


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2019)

This ia both awesome cause Rock N Roll express add value to the belt and hilarious cause Cornette hates the Bucks


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This ia both awesome cause Rock N Roll express add value to the belt and hilarious cause Cornette hates the Bucks



What doesn't Cornette hate outside of NXT UK.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What doesn't Cornette hate outside of NXT UK.


True but he has it for the Young bucks


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Bea Priestly might be different


Bea Priestly would beat the shit out of her in a shoot. I'd also take Penelope Ford and _maybe _nyla.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What doesn't Cornette hate outside of NXT UK.


Cornette doesn't like UK, just Walter and imperium. And come on now, who doesn't?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bea Priestly would beat the shit out of her in a shoot. I'd also take Penelope Ford and _maybe _nyla.


Dude she's in character. She legit gave Cody a good luck during Double or Nothing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude she's in character. She legit gave Cody a good luck during Double or Nothing


I know she's working, i just commented as if she wasn't.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know she's working, i just commented as if she wasn't.


Damn I got worked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

Not sure how to feel about this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2019)

RIP Hunter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2019)

Wen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but he has it for the Young bucks


Corny doesn't like Kenny Omega either.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 27, 2019)

Probably because he wrestled a kid. Cornette serious about his wrestlin.


----------



## Aries (Oct 28, 2019)

for those interested in a Fantasy Wrestling League, made the thread. Join up


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

We found the Seamus.  Supporting the right football team.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Probably because he wrestled a kid. Cornette serious about his wrestlin.


Then why isn't he watching Olympic wrestling? 


Game, set, match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We found the Seamus.  Supporting the right football team.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 

But the right team is Barcelona though


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then why isn't he watching Olympic wrestling?
> 
> 
> Game, set, match



Because Olympic wrestling is full of Shorties.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because Olympic wrestling is full of Shorties.


More realistic than his big muscle men. Plus better grapples


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But the right team is Barcelona though



Liverpool 4-0 Barcelona last time the two faced each other


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More realistic than his big muscle men. Plus better grapples



Jim Cornette likes Big sweaty men


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Liverpool 4-0 Barcelona last time the two faced each other


Oh damn. Barcelona has become Seth Rollins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Jim Cornette likes Big sweaty men


He tried to pin that on Vince. Yes....it all makes sense now 

Hes probably backstage asking Eli Drake for his number now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He tried to pin that on Vince. Yes....it all makes sense now
> 
> Hes probably backstage asking Eli Drake for his number now.



It was all there,  remember Cornette did help manage Yokozuma, which had a stable that also included Mantaur, Vader and British Bulldog who were all big men in different ways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was all there,  remember Cornette did help manage Yokozuma, which had a stable that also included Mantaur, Vader and British Bulldog who were all big men in different ways.


Dammit . He probably was involved with the muscle federation Vince made.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was all there,  remember Cornette did help manage Yokozuma, which had a stable that also included Mantaur, Vader and British Bulldog who were all big men in different ways.


Cornette likes his champions to have tons of girth.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2019)

...shit have we been wrong about Vince this whole time...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Shit is about to go down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...shit have we been wrong about Vince this whole time...?


He's more into his daughter so maybe yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

A good day indeed


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Holy shit if this is true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Holy shit if this is true.


How ironic seeing as Puerto Rico has a bad history of bad wrestling events happening lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shit is about to go down


Never mind AEW disappointed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Papa Tony


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm with Lucha


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2019)

Is Luchasaurus a samoan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Luchasaurus a samoan?


No just likes the tattoos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Um........... yeah?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2019)

ngl that's the first thing he's done in a while that I've liked. Call me easy to please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Guys....AEW Dynamite repeat beat out Smackdown in the ratings


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys....AEW Dynamite repeat beat out Smackdown in the ratings



But the Cain/Lesner build up!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But the Cain/Lesner build up!?



Well that was good shit pal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

The fuck was this.   The Fury/Strowman build up...... geeze.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys....AEW Dynamite repeat beat out Smackdown in the ratings



Holy fucking shit.

I mean I know Smackdown was on FS1 because of some game or something, so we all knew it'd be bad. But still, I didn't think it'd be "can't manage to do better than a repeat episode of a wrestling show" bad.

The power of television.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy fucking shit.
> 
> I mean I know Smackdown was on FS1 because of some game or something, so we all knew it'd be bad. But still, I didn't think it'd be "can't manage to do better than a repeat episode of a wrestling show" bad.
> 
> The power of television.


Well that just means Kenny, Mox are a draw 


But yea I'm gonna look into it cause I just can't believe it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

For some odd reason Paige starting off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Dat acting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Good luck on RAW Plad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Currently watching WWE 2K20 Career Mode on Youtube and thinking to myself "Thank God I don't any of those games in my game library."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Good luck on RAW Plad



Tuned out after they turned on Paige and the acting that occurred after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuned out after they turned on Paige and the acting that occurred after.



damn 

Well whoever is watching, enjoy .  I gotta get ready for my midterm exam tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> damn
> 
> Well whoever is watching, enjoy .  I gotta get ready for my midterm exam tomorrow



Good luck on that man. Also are they written or multiple choice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Good luck on that man. Also are they written or multiple choice.



It's accounting so it's all written


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's accounting so it's all written



Ah damn, then definitely good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah damn, then definitely good luck.



Luckily the second midterms on Investment will be mostly multiple choice on Wednesday so I should be good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Holy shit if this is true.


I can't picture rey doing this currently lol. seems really out of character for him to start such a vulgar ass chant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I can't picture rey doing this currently lol. seems really out of character for him to start such a vulgar ass chant.



I mean he killed a man in the ring , he's capable of anything


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Turning back in and am watching the Street Profits embarrass themselves.  Crowd looking confused when they start hugging each other and then the amount of time it took for a chant to start.  Holy shit Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Oh shit HHH's racist past is being brought up on Twitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuned out after they turned on Paige and the acting that occurred after.


You know when you tune out the show is past the point of unwatchable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> You know when you tune out the show is past the point of unwatchable.



Just tuned out again after watching Street Profits make morons of themselves.  About to put on an anime series since 2K20 Career Mode on Youtube just a bad as Raw.  Then again I'm glad I didn't spend money on that, hearing it's a bug ridden piece of shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Can one of you guys call me back the the thread when the Brazzer's sponsored portion of the show starts.  The Lana/Rusev/Lashley is shit but I want to at least see this garbage on last time before they head off the Jedah and find out what happens to adulterers over there.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuned out again after watching Street Profits make morons of themselves.  About to put on an anime series since 2K20 Career Mode on Youtube just a bad as Raw.  Then again I'm glad I didn't spend money on that, hearing it's a bug ridden piece of shit.


Product in more ways than one is at an all time low. People can't even escape to the video game anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um........... yeah?


Rather deal with dorky Seth than asshole Seth so this is fine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Watching a bit of the match, did one of the fucking commentators use "Plus Ultra" ...... fuck sakes take that phrase out of your whore mouths.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Has......has Raw and Smackdown gotten this bad?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Got to admit that RKO just now was pretty sweet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watching a bit of the match, did one of the fucking commentators use "Plus Ultra" ...... fuck sakes take that phrase out of your whore mouths.


BURN THE WITCHES!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Superman said:


> Has......has Raw and Smackdown gotten this bad?


Should have seen after the Hell in a cell. My cousin said he skipped and he's never done that before.

Had to do with the not addressing the shitty ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Product in more ways than one is at an all time low. People can't even escape to the video game anymore.



I miss the WM 2000, No Mercy, and SD:Here comes the Pain games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I miss the WM 2000, No Mercy, and SD:Here comes the Pain games.


It's ok.......Kenny and the Bucks will save us with a video game soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

but yeah another reason why WWE pisses me off. So much content available to make a good WWE game at least, yet it's cause of having a wrestling game come out every year that kills it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but yeah another reason why WWE pisses me off. So much content available to make a good WWE game at least, yet it's cause of having a wrestling game come out every year that kills it



Was the current game even a fully finished product.  I've hearing there's more glitches and bugs than last game.  Doesn't 2K have quality control testers on their pay roll.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was the current game even a fully finished product.  I've hearing there's more glitches and bugs than last game.  Doesn't 2K have quality control testers on their pay roll.



It wasn't.  Yukes bailed during the summer months of development.  No one at 2k who had a lot of developmental expertise were available to finish the job so they had to give it to younger developers who don't have the experience.  Meaning the game was dead on arrival with WWE dictated release schedule to meet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was the current game even a fully finished product.  I've hearing there's more glitches and bugs than last game.  Doesn't 2K have quality control testers on their pay roll.


2K  a shit in all it's games now. I have the basketball one and the graphics look like PS3 and the gameplay got worse.


I also have Borderlands 3 and while it's fun as hell, it's buggy too.

Everyone catching the Bethesda bug


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was the current game even a fully finished product.  I've hearing there's more glitches and bugs than last game.  Doesn't 2K have quality control testers on their pay roll.


They lost Yukes.....so they are doing everything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It wasn't.  Yukes bailed during the summer months of development.  No one at 2k who had a lot of developmental expertise were available to finish the job so they had to give it to younger developers who don't have the experience.  Meaning the game was dead on arrival with WWE dictated release schedule to meet.


While this is true , 2k has recently been declining in quality of it's games .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 2K  a shit in all it's games now. I have the basketball one and the graphics look like PS3 and the gameplay got worse.
> 
> 
> I also have Borderlands 3 and while it's fun as hell, it's buggy too.
> ...



TBH bugs are not really becoming more common.  I remember games in the 80s and 90s that were unfinishable because of how broken they were and you couldn't patch.  The rate is higher than now.  Although there are likely a bit more than few years ago, it's coming to an age where development is just that big a task and bugs are just going to be common because of it as games get bigger.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> While this is true , 2k has recently been declining in quality of it's games .



This started at least 3 years ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> TBH bugs are not really becoming more common.  I remember games in the 80s and 90s that were unfinishable because of how broken they were and you couldn't patch.  The rate is higher than now.  Although there are likely a bit more than few years ago, it's coming to an age where development is just that big a task and bugs are just going to be common because of it as games get bigger.



I mean I get open worlds and new engines but games that are produced yearly?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean I get open worlds and new engines but games that are produced yearly?



Stricter timetable.  They basically have to add data to it.  Even if it looks 100% the same, under the hood it's different enough that there could be issues with compatibility.

If anything yearly games are the ones that are more likely to have a multitude of glitches because of the hard schedule that pretty much doesn't have flexibility based on issues that may crop up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

"My mind is telling me no...... but my body, my body is telling me yes!!!!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Stricter timetable.  They basically have to add data to it.  Even if it looks 100% the same, under the hood it's different enough that there could be issues with compatibility.
> 
> If anything yearly games are the ones that are more likely to have a multitude of glitches because of the hard schedule that pretty much doesn't have flexibility based on issues that may crop up.



Ok I genuinely didn't know that. That would make it easier for glitches and bugs 

Damn.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok I genuinely didn't know that. That would make it easier for glitches and bugs
> 
> Damn.



Indeed, it's why I dislike yearly game releases like EA sport games, 2k games.  CoD is different enough because Activision have different developers running on a 2-3 year cycle (which is still a bit short imo.).


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watching a bit of the match, did one of the fucking commentators use "Plus Ultra" ...... fuck sakes take that phrase out of your whore mouths.


Probably was the new guy Dio Madden. He's a big weeb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Probably was the new guy Dio Madden. He's a big weeb.



He's also diminishing the MHA brand by bringing it up with the current WWE product.  Why can't he mention Boruto instead, it's a more deserving series.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's also diminishing the MHA brand by bringing it up with the current WWE product.  Why can't he mention Boruto instead, it's a more deserving series.


probably doesn't want people to know he watches boruto.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> probably doesn't want people to know he watches boruto.



Kishimoto probably feels the same way


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> probably doesn't want people to know he watches boruto.



But the series needs the attention.   I mean JoJo Golden Wind just took it's place on the Toonami block.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But the series needs the attention.   I mean JoJo Golden Wind just took it's place on the Toonami block.


Yeah attention to be put down.

The fact they time traveled to the past so they can try and bring ole Naruto fans is kinda sad. I only took a look cause Old Man Jiraiya was alive . RIP pervert


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

So in a way Boruto learned from Raw how to boost ratings


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

So the Brazzers portion of the show was saved for last.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the Brazzers portion of the show was saved for last.



Lana keeps switching between Russian and American accents it's funny.

Holy crap I'm now thinking this is more a Paul Heyman crap than Vince.  This is right out of ECW "Woman dissing on Tommy dreamer." style crap which seemed like every story line Dreamer was in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Fuck this company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Lana keeps switching between Russian and American accents it's funny.
> 
> Holy crap I'm now thinking this is more a Paul Heyman crap than Vince.  This is right out of ECW "Woman dissing on Tommy dreamer." style crap which seemed like every story line Dreamer was in.




Maybe our misconception of Vince has doomed us all 




















































































































Nah.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 28, 2019)

Just realized that Chicago has a shit ton of wrestling events around the city 

maybe I should hit Shimmer Wrestling up 

See if I can find the next Scarlett Beardeux and marry her


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 28, 2019)

I think this sums up Raw nicely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> I think this sums up Raw nicely.



Ultimate cucking has been achieved.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe our misconception of Vince has doomed us all
> 
> 
> 
> Nah.



Nah we just forgot all the shit in ECW because it had good things over it.  Much like Attitude Era. It was 50% shit 25% decent 25% over the top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah we just forgot all the shit in ECW because it had good things over it.  Much like Attitude Era. It was 50% shit 25% decent 25% over the top.


Well glad that we got a good reminder it wasn't all amazing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2019)

Fucking shit

If I was Rusev, I’d go ham and murder Vince and the writers who came up with this


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But the series needs the attention.   I mean JoJo Golden Wind just took it's place on the Toonami block.


lol I wonder how well boruto is doing here? heard that some manga authors in japan didn't even know it existed.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm dogsitting at my folks' house and was doing some free laundry while I played on my Switch. Decided to flip on Raw for background noise, plus I wanted to give the new season a try since I feel like I'm always hard on it due to missing context.

Had to shut the show off after the Street Profits promo. It was so... damn... awkward. And the fans just sitting there didn't help. It felt like I was watching a high school play. I really don't know how people watch this weekly.



Nemesis said:


> TBH bugs are not really becoming more common.  I remember games in the 80s and 90s that were unfinishable because of how broken they were and you couldn't patch.  The rate is higher than now.  Although there are likely a bit more than few years ago, it's coming to an age where development is just that big a task and bugs are just going to be common because of it as games get bigger.



Bloated.
The word you're looking for is "as games get bloated*."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm dogsitting at my folks' house and was doing some free laundry while I played on my Switch. Decided to flip on Raw for background noise, plus I wanted to give the new season a try since I feel like I'm always hard on it due to missing context.
> 
> Had to shut the show off after the Street Profits promo. It was so... damn... awkward. And the fans just sitting there didn't help. It felt like I was watching a high school play. I really don't know how people watch this weekly.
> 
> ...


Street profits already ruined?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Street profits already ruined?



they already failed when they started bringing empty cups to the ring


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Street profits already ruined?



Hard to say. I dunno enough about them. What I do know is this:

NXT's USA premier, they were over.
When they did their entrance with Wale they were over.
According to Alvarez, when they had their farewell match in Washington, they were over.
And last week's Raw, they were apparently so over that someone on Twitter insinuated that comparing their popularity with Private Party's was laughable.

But when they went out there purely to cut that clearly-scripted-by-old-white-people promo and perform their entrance twice, I felt nothing but pain.

I dunno if that means they're ruined, but it sucked 7 dicks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hard to say. I dunno enough about them. What I do know is this:
> 
> NXT's USA premier, they were over.
> When they did their entrance with Wale they were over.
> ...



It's odd how they were on the main longer yet,  Private Party beat them in accomplishing feats first.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2019)

Street profits should be wayyy more over than Private Party, it's just a showcasing of how bad WWE creative is.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 29, 2019)

Dunno if this was posted yet but


Holy shit, Jon, looks like you heard right. 
_How does--??_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> Holy shit, Jon, looks like you heard right.
> _How does--??_


the thing I question is if AEW Dynamite repeat beat Smackdown . I doubt it of course but the actual AEW show beat Smackdown this week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> Holy shit, Jon, looks like you heard right.
> _How does--??_





Jon Moxley said:


> the thing I question is if AEW Dynamite repeat beat Smackdown . I doubt it of course but the actual AEW show beat Smackdown this week




Didn't last week' RAW rating in the UK drop massively.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't last week' RAW rating in the UK drop massively.


92% apparently


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't last week' RAW rating in the UK drop massively.


Not to mention, in the entire country of Canada only 3000 people watched .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not to mention, in the entire country of Canada only 3000 people watched .



Damn.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2019)

People are underestimating the brand loyalty to WWE. As of today, in 2019 i would say the only real advantage WWE has is being used interchangeably with wrestling. I forget the phrase but it's basically like how people call bandages "band aids" and ear cleaners "q tips" even though they're just brand names.

If WWE continues on this path for another year, Dynamite will be on Monday's & they'll have another show on Friday to go direct with WWEs main shows. AEW can have Nakazawa out there and it wouldn't make a difference because wrestling fans are not satisfied with WWEs product.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


He got an ice cream faster than Punk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

About to watch AEW Dark then NWA. Barely got home from midterms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He got an ice cream faster than Punk



This could have been Punk's had he sign with AEW.  His loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This could have been Punk's had he sign with AEW.  His loss.


Punk seems sorta salty about AEW not bowing down to sign him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

QT and Peter make good jobbers. 

Nice win for Sunny and Goldie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Penelope Ford is too fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice to see Emi Sakura back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Wow Emi picks up a win? Guess she might be facing Riho soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn Jimmy vs Darby vs Jack was fun as hell


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2019)

Just getting to the last match of dark.

-The Librarian gets the best heel reactions of AEW

-Penelope Ford is smoking hot

-Allie and Sadie are fucking horrible in the ring

-Emi Sakura needs to be on tv

*Edited:*

-Darby is over with me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just getting to the last match of dark.
> 
> -The Librarian gets the best heel reactions of AEW
> 
> ...


Emi was on tv .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Emi was on tv .


When?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> When?


In her tag match with Bea vs Riho and Britt . It was in Philly


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2019)

Punk jobbed twice in the UFC against two jobbers...

Never forget


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but
> 
> 
> Holy shit, Jon, looks like you heard right.
> _How does--??_


looks like its finally paying off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In her tag match with Bea vs Riho and Britt . It was in Philly


Riho vs Britt was a singles match though, i think you're talking about fight for the fallen.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Riho vs Britt was a singles match though, i think you're talking about fight for the fallen.



There was tag match between them on the 2nd episode of Dynamite where Britt got a pin that earned her a title shot on the 3rd episode.

Riho vs Emi at Full Gear would be a decent match. They have so much history and experience with each other that it will probably turn into the best womens match in AEW so far. I know the bar isn't high, but this allows for gradual improvement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Riho vs Britt was a singles match though, i think you're talking about fight for the fallen.



Fyter Fest*

And no, Sakura did in fact get put in a tag match. I remember vividly because I was both confused that she was tagging with Bea, and disappointed that she wasn't as over as the last time we saw her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Lastier said:


> There was tag match between them on the 2nd episode of Dynamite where Britt got a pin that earned her a title shot on the 3rd episode.
> 
> Riho vs Emi at Full Gear would be a decent match. They have so much history and experience with each other that it will probably turn into the best womens match in AEW so far. I know the bar isn't high, but this allows for gradual improvement.





Shirker said:


> Fyter Fest*
> 
> And no, Sakura did in fact get put in a tag match. I remember vividly because I was both confused that she was tagging with Bea, and disappointed that she wasn't as over as the last time we saw her.


Oh ok that was in Boston when Jericho gave the promo. Idk why i can't remember that women's tag.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

So it wasnt in.Philly but Boston?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So it wasnt in.Philly but Boston?


I think so. Because Britt v Riho was here in Philly week 3 of AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Made my first gif guys 


This one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Looks good.  

Hoping for a great showing tonight on AEW to wash out the taste of the ending of Raw this past Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Hoping for a great showing tonight on AEW to wash out the taste of the ending of Raw this past Monday.



gonna have the Elite vs Kip Sabian , and the green highlight boys


SCU vs  Lucha Bros for the World tag team wrestling titles 


Moxley is cutting a promo


Hangman vs Sammy  

should be a solid night

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Dammit man, I know you are a figure collector but have some damn standards.  I mean I collect figures a well such as Transformers and Star Wars but you don't see me try to get Action Masters or the current Disney crap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit man, I know you are a figure collector but have some damn standards.  I mean I collect figures a well such as Transformers and Star Wars but you don't see me try to get Power Masters or the current Disney crap.



He's the happy to be here guy in WWE. Obviously he's happy for garbage scraps


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's the happy to be here guy in WWE. Obviously he's happy for garbage scraps



Also surprise they are promoting anything He-man since Kevin Smith showed up an AEW and is in charge of the upcoming He-man animated series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also surprise they are promoting anything He-man since Kevin Smith showed up an AEW and is in charge of the upcoming He-man animated series.


Well from Kevin Smith, WWE told him he was uninvited to the first Smackdown because of that so they did care.

I'm guessing they don't give a shit about the guys who love catering


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Made my first gif guys
> 
> 
> This one:


Wish i could rep u for this, awesome gif and even better template. Take it to reddit and it'll blow up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> gonna have the Elite vs Kip Sabian , and the green highlight boys
> 
> 
> SCU vs  Lucha Bros for the World tag team wrestling titles
> ...


Tonight will be awesome, i guarantee that tag match will be all time levels of great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Oh ok that was in Boston when Jericho gave the promo. Idk why i can't remember that women's tag.



It wasn't a memorable match tbf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It wasn't a memorable match tbf


I do like Emi's Freddie Mercury gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't know how you guys feel about Sonny but I think he's pretty solid and seeing Dustin mentor him is great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh shit Lance Archer responded to a tweet of mine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Guys I think I just pushed Archer vs Moxley at Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep. My tweets being used as a potential for a match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Whoring merch for dat action figure money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Whoring merch for dat action figure money.


Jesus christ I'm more involved in wrestling at this point than this dude


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Thats legit me boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus christ I'm more involved in wrestling at this point than this dude



But he's living the dream..... of jobbing for dat paycheck.  Then he can spend a couple of grand on the secondary market acquiring the same company's action figures.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he's living the dream..... of jobbing for dat paycheck.  Then he can spend a couple of grand on the secondary market acquiring the same company's action figures.


Yea but when a fan is more involved in a product that a wrestler , maybe you should have some pride


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but when a fan is more involved in a product that a wrestler , maybe you should have some pride



That pride went off the stage along with Ryder during the Kane/Cena feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That pride went off the stage along with Ryder during the Kane/Cena feud.


Ryder got cucked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ryder got cucked



All part of Cena's plan.  When you get slightly popular without kissing the ring, you get this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> All part of Cena's plan.  When you get slightly popular without kissing the ring, you get this.


Unless youre Moxley


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but when a fan is more involved in a product that a wrestler , maybe you should have some pride



You leave your pride at the door when working for E
Ask ACH before it suddenly became convenient.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You leave your pride at the door when working for E
> Ask ACH before it suddenly became convenient.


True.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Im drunk af and im tuned in, AEW better give me what i want. IDC who wins, just make the tag team match a classic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

What a weird way to start off


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

This opening is fressshh~


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh shit Mox is pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

RIP Kenny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Heh, Mox had words with Khan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Rick and Morty sponsoring this show tonight, right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Also damn so they really couldn't afford to give Kenny or Mox the win

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Mox is gonna literally kill Omega in front of all these people at Full Gear.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

West Virginia is lit for a hick town


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rick and Morty sponsoring this show tonight, right?



Well they gave Rick and Morty masks at the show .


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

This heat for Sammy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmm the Panda killer vs the cowboy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Charleston said fuck it let's be loud. Already better than Corpus Christi


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> West Virginia is lit for a hick town



Cowboy super over in said hick town.
You can't write this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

You can tell the crowd have high hopes tonight.
Hope they can keep up this energy. This is the most heat I've heard for a Page match since this AEW shit even started.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Charleston said fuck it let's be loud. Already better than Corpus Christi



Hey, shit on the city when the show airs there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey, shit on the city when the show airs there.


They deserve Xpac heat year round 

Lucky I dont put then with Lafeyette


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Damn Sammy working the crowd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

This is a good match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn Sammy working the crowd.


He's such a dick heel. His face works for him.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn Sammy working the crowd.



Like a fuckin' 9-to-5, my god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

No matter how it went in Chicago. I still thing Page will have his year. Just needs a year on tv to find his rhythm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Hmm, the Elite over the Inner Circle on that match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Big props to sammy, he made hangman look like a fucking juggernaut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Still weird to know you can say shit on tv


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

"SHIT!" -Adam Page

S-word quota filled 20 mins in?? Bold. I like it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

That promo is all we need, thank god for AEW being receptive. COWBOY SHIT!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Cowboy shit!"


Been his schtick since Being the Elite last year


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> "Cowboy shit!"



You like it, i love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Love how the audience is getting a cool down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shanna?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

You're a fraud if you say that match didn't put hangman over after 4weeks of floundering on the live show. You're also a fraud if you don't recognize how important Sammy's selling was to that match. 4/5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Shanna a qt.
Hoo dis?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You're a fraud if you say that match didn't put hangman over after 4weeks of floundering on the live show. You're also a fraud if you don't recognize how important Sammy's selling was to that match. 4/5


Dude its cool we all got it 


So Hikaru is getting a tv show match. Nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Well I like that AEW will showcase some new talent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Please don't be a smokebreak match. My girlfriend already hates AEW's womens division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Aww crowd being respectful


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

>Women's match that doesn't feature Riho or Baker

Sounds fake, but okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Women's match that doesn't feature Riho or Baker
> 
> Sounds fake, but okay.


Shida is full time AEW so she's gonna get time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Being honest not a bad match. Shanna and Shida having a nice clean match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

I'd describe it as very Orton esque. Not bad, but you can tell they haven't geared up yet.
Crowd being super nice tho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

This match sucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'd describe it as very Orton esque. Not bad, but you can tell they haven't geared up yet.
> Crowd being super nice tho.


Probably testing the water .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Dammit action picking up but it's during the fucking commercial break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Enough with the Sprint commercials.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Bring the tag title match on, im geting impatient


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bring the tag title match on, im geting impatient


It's probably the main event. So you got a bit to wait.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit action picking up but it's during the fucking commercial break.


The advertisements killed this already boring match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shida over as hell though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Crowd, against all odds, getting into this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

I liked this match. A normal slugfest since we're getting flippy stuff later.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Match picked up near the end and crowd was into it at the last part.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Just like every other womens match in AEW, the bulk was hot garbage, the ending was straight fire.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Match ended as it was just getting good IMO.

Shida is over, and Shanna has a nice rear.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

You just know Kenny is booking the finishes only.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

Is brandi playing the character from the witch?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Cody, get you gurl....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Welp Cornette on suicide watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Rock and Roll Express time .


Oh shit Santana and Ortiz are bastards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Sore losers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

LAX vs SCU please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Why did it take you guys long?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Okay, I was about to get annoyed because I was wondering where the hell help was. That's the type of shit WWE does.

That said, holy shit I wasn't expecting the Rock and Rolls to do a table spot.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2019)

LAX fueding with the Bucks is straight money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I was about to get annoyed because I was wondering where the hell help was. That's the type of shit WWE does.
> 
> That said, holy shit I wasn't expecting the Rock and Rolls to do a table spot.


I mean those guys went to NJPW to wrestle. They still taking bumps every where


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Man the more Cody talks, the more those "defeat" flags raise.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

I really like the candid nature of this segment.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh, is this a wardlow match?

EDIT*
nvm, high IQ time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Fucking Rick and Morty introducing Best Friends and Cassidy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man the more Cody talks, the more those "defeat" flags raise.


I mean can't take the belt away from Jericho so soon.



Loooll JR said wabba lubb lubb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

JR with the Rick quote.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

"Wubba Lubba, Dub Dub" -JR (dying inside)

This fucking show is old-head kryptonite....
They are dropping by the dozen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Where the fuck is Pickle Rick bitch?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Wubba Lubba, Dub Dub" -JR (dying inside)
> 
> This fucking show is old-head kryptonite....
> They are dropping by the dozen.


They probably offered to cook for JR after this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Screw you QT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Charleston having too much fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Jr quoting Rick and Morty was awful yet funny as hell jesus


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jericho, the fuck are you wearing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Jericho looks young for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho, the fuck are you wearing?


It's Halloween eve


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho, the fuck are you wearing?



Hot Topic next best selling item.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

"Cody, the table's gonna be in the way of the pyro and rising ramp. There's no way to make your entrance extra this week"
"Dammit, we have to try. What if my entrance is a fucking hour long cumulatively after I fly in on a private jet?"


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

This crowd is fuckin' lit for no reason. 

EDIT*
>Skee-a-vone.
Jericho would you just--!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Lol Jericho calling out the hillbillies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Nooo Dustin


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

>Low Blow

I see what you did there, Jake. I like it a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jericho riding off like a 90s movie villain, good god


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Low Blow
> 
> I see what you did there, Jake. I like it a lot.


I didn't like what he did to Dustins arm though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Damn, did Hager dent the back of the car with Dustin's  head.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho riding off like a 90s movie villain, good god


Is this reaction good or bad ?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I didn't like what he did to Dustins arm though



Pray for GoldDust.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Pray for GoldDust.


May Hager step on a lego


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is this reaction good or bad ?



He rode off in a limo with his lackeys while laughing maniacally and lightin' up a Cuban
There is no context in which that is bad.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh shit here comes the elite dress up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

*THIS IS SO FUCKING DENSE*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Undertale reference huh Kenny?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

What in the world was that intro.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What in the world was that intro.


They are gaming nerds. So they always dress up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They are gaming nerds. So they always dress up



As long as the avoid anything 2K or Bethesda then I'll be fine with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As long as the avoid anything 2K or Bethesda then I'll be fine with it.


Oh trust me thse dudes only play retro and good games. So neither company does those well


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

I"m still reeling from that fucking intro, jesus.
Dat Ibushi reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh trust me thse dudes only play retro and good games. So neither company does those well



Then explain why Omega was at the Bethesda E3 after presentation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I"m still reeling from that fucking intro, jesus.
> Dat Ibushi reference.


Ibushi gonna meet Mox soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Then explain why Omega was at the Bethesda E3 after presentation.


For Doom


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Kenny da GAWD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Mox is on another level


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

That was a very fun match to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Nick still with the merch gimmick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Librarians out for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Librarian about to get his ass whipped .

RIP


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Librarian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Dat reaction for Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Mox is amazing


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2019)

Can anyone confirm that AEW beating Smackdown in the ratings last week.

Is it true or is it fake news?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Can anyone confirm that AEW beating Smackdown in the ratings last week.
> 
> Is it true or is it fake news?


Its true


Smackdown had 883,000 viewers

While AEW had 983000


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

...WWE fucking ruined this man....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Can anyone confirm that AEW beating Smackdown in the ratings last week.
> 
> Is it true or is it fake news?



Real with a ton of asterisks.
But yeah, factually during the week of their airing, AEW beat SDL by about 100,000 viewers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...WWE fucking ruined this man....


And AEW and NJPW rebuilt this man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Plant based burgers...... when did this become a thing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 30, 2019)

Good for AEW.

FOX executives can't be happy about going under a million.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Plant based burgers...... when did this become a thing.


When Vegans cried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Here we go. The tag title match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Lucha Bros over as hell along with SCU


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

I totally fucking forgot about this match



PlacidSanity said:


> Plant based burgers...... when did this become a thing.



Been gaining traction for a while.
Dunno who first adopted it, but I do know for a fact the first fast food place to try it out is White Castles.

Haven't tried them yet, as they're really no healthier than the other garbage on the menus (in fact, the extra salt kinda makes them worse), but it does make me kinda curious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Lol Lucha bros emphasizing tagging in since people called them out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Charleston has been fire for most of the show. Jesus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Holy shit Fenix


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Holy shit, the sequences we are seeing in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

I like the fact commentary makes it ok to have a hard time to hate Bros but that they do some shady stuff to remind us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Franky tried a hurricarana damn.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Charleston has been fire for most of the show. Jesus.



Librarian said something about wrasslin' shows not appearing there often.

Perhaps that has something to do with it. It's gotta be something. I love the noise, but how over _*literally everything is*_ tonight is fucking bizarre.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Librarian said something about wrasslin' shows not appearing there often.
> 
> Perhaps that has something to do with it. It's gotta be something. I love the noise, but how over _*literally everything is*_ tonight is fucking bizarre.


I'm happy with it. It gives the wrestlers that extra pep to improve in ring or on promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2019)

Holy shit, SCU won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

SCU won with the roll up?
Dammit


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm happy with it. It gives the wrestlers that extra pep to improve in ring or on promo.



Single handedly saved a few matches too.

I liked the women's match alright and the Rick & Morty segment was funny to me personally, but both would've died a brutal death had the crowd not willed them into greatness.

I dunno what's in the water over there, but they gotta make it a point to head back, asap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Single handedly saved a few matches too.
> 
> I liked the women's match alright and the Rick & Morty segment was funny to me personally, but both would've died a brutal death had the crowd not willed them into greatness.


That shows how important a crowd is. The indifference hurts a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That shows how important a crowd is. The indifference hurts a lot.



Ask Private Party


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ask Private Party


They got indifference? When?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They got indifference? When?



Shit, I meant Street Profits.
I mix them up so damn often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Shit, I meant Street Profits.
> I mix them up so damn often.





That's on WWE for not putting them in matches and keeping them as hype boys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm just so happy seeing Moxley look like a badass instead of a clown 


Thank you AEW and NJPW .


Fuck you Vince and co .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Shit, I meant Street Profits.
> I mix them up so damn often.



MvP has more charisma and talent than Street Profits


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Wooo more BTE this week


----------



## pat pat (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wooo more BTE this week


I need sleep


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> MvP has more charisma and talent than Street Profits


Ford is one of the best prospects in all of wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just so happy seeing Moxley look like a badass instead of a clown
> 
> 
> Thank you AEW and NJPW .
> ...


Mox's promo was fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

his back never touched the ground

oof

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Tripling everyone's salary out of sheer panic (except for the NXT guys apparently) may not have been the best move.

They're thanking every god they can think of for lucking them into this Fox deal and these Jedah shows, amirite?
Heck that's probably why they spent so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Goodbye wwe title until rumble


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

Watching Crown Jewel makes me miss Wednesdays.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Watching a let's watch by the Cultaholics.

From how it sounded it looks like Brock buried the fuck out of Cain.
Imagine being a company that shells out this much dosh for a 3 second job.

Must be fuckin' nice... I'm beyond envious.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Watching a let's watch by the Cultaholics.
> 
> From how it sounded it looks like Brock buried the fuck out of Cain.
> Imagine being a company that shells out this much dosh for a 3 second job.
> ...


Saw a gif on twitter it was 2 minutes 
And it was 
A worked mma fight  like a fake mma fight......


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

lol Fury beat Braun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> A worked mma fight like a fake mma fight......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

>WWE2k20 ad


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Truth must give great head to still be relevant on TV in 2019


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh shit. Super Crazy really slimmed down.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

If our Saudi friends wanted to see a worked MMA fight, they should've just ordered Bloodsport. Would've been cheaper and included one of their favorite words as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

I just found out why Seth got chippy with Osprey


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

I have this garbage on in the background(free stream of course), but i just had a question; Aren't worked MMA fights what destroyed AJPW 20 years ago and the reason they haven't been the same since?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Good god they're having a women's match, i hope this ends well..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

These bitches are so covered up, it feels like the match is being held at Sony of America's offices.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Vince fixed centuries of female oppression with a diva match.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just found out why Seth got chippy with Osprey



Friendship ended with Seth
Will is now my new best friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

was that a lezbo kiss?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Stephanie** fixed centuries of female oppression with a diva match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> was that a lezbo kiss?


In b4 mass murder


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Imagine paying hard earned petrodollars to see ric flair drunk on palm tree water.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Friendship ended with Seth
> Will is now my new best friend


Good best friend to have honestly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

*me being on a hiatus and just tuned to shit post until my footie teams plays*

>King Corbin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *me being on a hiatus and just tuned to shit post until my footie teams plays*
> 
> >King Corbin


Just watch AEW you heathen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Hogan only agreed to come after confirming no arabs fucked his daughter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just watch AEW you heathen



I do. Bitch.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hogan only agreed to come after confirming no arabs fucked his daughter.



"At least get one of the rich ones! And don't invite them into the house! Much love"
-HH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I do. Bitch.


Smh and yet you abandoned us. 

You're a liar and a thief


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

>Sees Shorty G for the first time

Oh shit. When did God Movement sign with WWE?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

*Rusev wants to rip Lashley's head off*

Hogan coaching?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

>On the 30 September edition of Raw, Lana took up a villainous persona again, after betraying Rusev and kissing Bobby Lashley, during Rusev's Universal Championship match with Seth Rollins.

They fucking didn't


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2019)

Corbin out there looking like my shaved toe


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2019)

Crown Jewel may be useless but really enjoyed some matches so far. Especially the 5v5 and AJ vs. Humberto


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Fucking hell Rusev is marking out for Hogan more than your nostalgia fanboy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

You mean to tell me i sat through that shit and didn't even get to see hogan get in the ring and pose with all the guys? Im not sports entertained.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Oh god the fiend vs seth again? I thought the ppv was over


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

*NXT vs SD vs Raw*

NXT with main roster booking should go smoothly and without any issues.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2019)

Lastier said:


> *NXT vs SD vs Raw*
> 
> NXT with main roster booking should go smoothly and without any issues.


If their serious about hyping up NXT vs. AEW they'll have NXT win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Wait a minute, is the guy who burned down the children's TV station supposed to be a good guy?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If their serious about hyping up NXT vs. AEW they'll have NXT win.


Not a chance they let NXT win, because that would mean AEW is on par with RAW and SD.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> If their serious about hyping up NXT vs. AEW they'll have NXT win.



*laughs in Vince*

When you make money beside yourself and nothing matters, common sense is usually not something you apply to your thought process unfortunately.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

turn the fucking red lights off


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

Selling a hit by the plastic cover of the announcers desk will never not look stupid.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

The fiends quirks and mannerisms are too fucking good to be stuck in this shithole company.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Holy fuck they had The Fiend win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

That's refreshing, i hope they can put an end to this fued now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's refreshing, i hope they can put an end to this fued now.



Seth's raw, Fiend is Smackdown.  The feud has to be over.  Which means AJ Styles is the face that runs the place once more on Raw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2019)

So how was the Crown Jewel PPV guys?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was the Crown Jewel PPV guys?



Better than most WWE stuff this year tbh. Not best show of the year quality (AEW are grabbing those) but certainly not bottom tier that Vince has been putting out most of the time.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 31, 2019)

Holy fuck Bray actually won


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Better than most WWE stuff this year tbh. Not best show of the year quality (AEW are grabbing those) but certainly not bottom tier that Vince has been putting out most of the time.



Interesting, I'll check out the highlights when they go up on YT later today hopefully.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

AEW: 759,000
NXT: 580,000

Game 7 of the world series did 23 million viewers! Everything across the board that aired at the same time was down as well around 20%. AEW was still 6th overall for the night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting, I'll check out the highlights when they go up on YT later today hopefully.



Ignore the lesnar match and the Braun match.  Most everything else was pretty decent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Lastier said:


> AEW: 759,000
> NXT: 580,000
> 
> Game 7 of the world series did 23 million viewers! Everything across the board that aired at the same time was down as well around 20%. AEW was still 6th overall for the night.



Yeah no one is going to do well when going up against a game 7.  Real viewer numbers will be known next week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was the Crown Jewel PPV guys?


3/5 type of deal. All 3 points are from the Fiend.


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 31, 2019)

Patiently waiting for The Fiend and Triple H backstage photo, where Triple H is pointing at him.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Patiently waiting for The Fiend and Triple H backstage photo, where Triple H is pointing at him.



Triple H won't do that.  Fiend hardly sold the Sledgehammer, which you know is one of Triple Hs boys.


----------



## pat pat (Oct 31, 2019)

Game seven of the world series did an absolute murder 
23 millions viewers/5.6 in demo 
Aew did 759k
Nxt did 580k
NBA did 900k and lost 50% of its audience.
Rape


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Game seven of the world series did an absolute murder
> 23 millions viewers/5.6 in demo
> Aew did 759k
> Nxt did 580k
> ...



Christ, I can't believe there are this many people pretending to like baseball. It's okay USA, we don't have to try to impress Japan, *nobody* likes us right now, we can stop.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Currently watching NXT. Great show with a really hot opening so far. It's so baffling how this show is where literally all the actual effort is going, and it's maddening that it's the main victim of WWE's ongoing problem with diminishing returns (not that they care of course. Said returns are simply their audience, which literally doesn't matter atm.)

Speaking of maddening, I wanna enjoy this tag match, but I'm too busy being annoyed by the fact that not only are the Kabuki Girls heels (because all foreign people are sneaky and dishonest), they still don't have a fucking dedicate entrance theme. It's JeriShow levels of awful. The complete lack of quality control with these people makes me grind my teeth.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Currently watching NXT. Great show with a really hot opening so far. It's so baffling how this show is where literally all the actual effort is going, and it's maddening that it's the main victim of WWE's ongoing problem with diminishing returns (not that they care of course. Said returns are simply their audience, which literally doesn't matter atm.)
> 
> Speaking of maddening, I wanna enjoy this tag match, but I'm too busy being annoyed by the fact that not only are the Kabuki Girls heels (because all foreign people are sneaky and dishonest), they still don't have a fucking dedicate entrance theme. It's JeriShow levels of awful. The complete lack of quality control with these people makes me grind my teeth.



Agree with the mashing of entrance themes being annoyance.  Only one that wasn't horrible was RateRKO.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 31, 2019)

I hope they do get a new theme the current mix up is just bad.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

My only guess is that whoever is putting the themes together were told this shit wasn't gonna last due to Vince's dementia. 2 months of whateverthefuck later, they arbitrarily decided to give them the belts and they're doing what Sasha and Bayley should've done with. Now they're stuck with the shitty mishmash for the time being.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 31, 2019)

Just got to the War Games announcement and NXT are doing it all wrong.

You're not supposed to slowly build contention between heated competitors leading to a historic stipulation match. You're supposed to randomly give two women a stipulation match for the belt shaped maguffin and then ugly-sob about how historic it is!

Land's sakes, pay attention. This is why your ratings are shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Full gear is next week guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2019)

Christ!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2019)

Heh, one of RAWs sponsors congratulating Wyatt on winning that brand's belt, I approve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Christ!


Told you man. BTE is one of the best parts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh yea guys so ....AEW and NJPW partnership might be in the works......


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2019)

Probably means nothing and will get resolved like things always do, but if you want a tasty dose of "mildly concerning", here ya go. Have it with your coffee this morning (or for lunch, depending on the time zone, whatever)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Not sure if true but.....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure if true but.....


Yea there are two guys in the front office that aren't fond of the Bucks and elite because they felt starting AEW was disloyal to them considering their western expansion. It's worth noting that Kenny was pitching to them how important it was to strike while the iron was hot but NJPW wanted to take a slower more calculated approach and judging by AEWs numbers, Kenny was absolutely correct. 

In regards to possible storylines the one that jumps out immediately its Kota vs Kenny which was originally going to be the plan for WK. Outside of that they could have bullet club(Jay White especially) join up with Jericho to dominate AEW/the elite which would culminate in a run in by Okada and his stable CHAOS due to being real life friends with the bucks and kenny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea there are two guys in the front office that aren't fond of the Bucks and elite because they felt starting AEW was disloyal to them considering their western expansion. It's worth noting that Kenny was pitching to them how important it was to strike while the iron was hot but NJPW wanted to take a slower more calculated approach and judging by AEWs numbers, Kenny was absolutely correct.
> 
> In regards to possible storylines the one that jumps out immediately its Kota vs Kenny which was originally going to be the plan for WK. Outside of that they could have bullet club(Jay White especially) join up with Jericho to dominate AEW/the elite which would culminate in a run in by Okada and his stable CHAOS due to being real life friends with the bucks and kenny.


Well maybe the Bucks and Kenny can make it up to them by wrestling for the promotion in sprinkles.

Plus for me I still think a possible Mox the the BC makes the most sense since this will allow someone other than Jericho to be a good faction leader plus allow Jay to spread his wings without Gedo and the BC.

Plus it would be big news for both companies.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

NJPW should not let personal issues get in the way of a good deal,  Bucks and Kenny still have friends in NJPW, they're not going to allow the bookers to fuck them over.  Plus AEW TV deal gives exposure to NJPW at a greater level.

Also thoughts on NXTvRawsSmackdown survivor series.  Fiend vs Demon king is needed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Nov 1, 2019)

Smackdown in Buffalo tonight should be fun with all the nxt and raw stars filling in or will it just be 2 60 minute matches. Most likely 45 minute Trips promo, 2 30 minute matches, and a 15 minute pyro display.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> NJPW should not let personal issues get in the way of a good deal,  Bucks and Kenny still have friends in NJPW, they're not going to allow the bookers to fuck them over.  Plus AEW TV deal gives exposure to NJPW at a greater level.
> 
> Also thoughts on NXTvRawsSmackdown survivor series.  Fiend vs Demon king is needed.


Look at what they did for Riho. Got her over and let her be AEW's first woman champion.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well maybe the Bucks and Kenny can make it up to them by wrestling for the promotion in sprinkles.
> 
> Plus for me I still think a possible Mox the the BC makes the most sense since this will allow someone other than Jericho to be a good faction leader plus allow Jay to spread his wings without Gedo and the BC.
> 
> Plus it would be big news for both companies.


I'd argue that Mox has been doing a lone wolf character and teaming up or leading a stable wouldn't be in his best interests currently. Furthermore i think Jay White needs them(BC) more than they need him, especially if you want to get him over with a younger American audience that isn't receptive to his barebones 80s style character and moveset.

Regardless, if they do partner up i know they'll deliver in a big way.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> NJPW should not let personal issues get in the way of a good deal,  Bucks and Kenny still have friends in NJPW, they're not going to allow the bookers to fuck them over.  Plus AEW TV deal gives exposure to NJPW at a greater level.
> 
> Also thoughts on NXTvRawsSmackdown survivor series.  Fiend vs Demon king is needed.


It's not the booker(Gedo) or the former wrestlers, it's the 60+ year old suits that think everyone's business is supposed to conduct with their outdated honor system.

Fiend vs demon king should be saved for WM.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 1, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> I hope they do get a new theme the current mix up is just bad.



Even the song they played in the hype video on NXT, Babymetal - Karate, would be better. Both of their themes are fine, but mixed together, they sound horrible.

It's like lighting the arena fully red like a Virtual Boy game for all your matches. Who would do something like this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Yo....something isn't right


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 1, 2019)

AEW should offer to replace the WWE guys that "pulled out tonight" for SD like they did with the NXT UK guys and their indy bookings recently.

The ultimate babyface move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Lastier said:


> AEW should offer to replace the WWE guys that "pulled out tonight" for SD like they did with the NXT UK guys and their indy bookings recently.
> 
> The ultimate babyface move!


What if WWE says yes though?


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if WWE says yes though?



Send The Librarians and The Dark Order!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Send The Librarians and The Dark Order!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yo....something isn't right



>Brother

...did... did Hogan *actually* say something really racist to the Saudi people...?
...Is that why they're stuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Brother
> 
> ...did... did Hogan *actually* say something really racist to the Saudi people...?
> ...Is that why they're stuck?


I'm hoping it's a troll comment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

You guys aren't watching Smackdown?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2019)

Checking it out out of morbid curiosity


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Checking it out out of morbid curiosity


Im tempted for that reason as well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Why is Kermit the frog on commentary?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

So NXT is in the hands of Vince mcmahon.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh right, Survivor Series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

God I have to deal with Survivor Series content cause I live here


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Honestly, I would love to see a three-team cross brand War Games match. The three teams would be Undisputed era, a reincarnated Wyatt Family and the OC with Finn Balor joining them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Honestly, I would love to see a three-team cross brand War Games match. The three teams would be Undisputed era, a reincarnated Wyatt Family and the OC with Finn Balor joining them.


Guess it would help Brawn and Eric .


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Miz knows how to get those cheap pops


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Gotta admit that last image was pretty creepy.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

CIAMPA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Ciampa!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Ciampa is here


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

We need Mauro Ranallo to attack an announcer and take over commentary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Miz goofd. Oxcar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Seriously though Miz is right. Ciampas lines were already overdone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Wwe crowds suck dick though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Oh shit. DB vs Cole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Yea NXT is gonna job at Survivor Series.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm fucking bored.
I'm out.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

NXT taking over.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Where's Mia at?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Renee got hurt by that botch


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Almost like the Invasion angle from 2000


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Almost like the Invasion angle from 2000


Shame the crowd sucks. This haa been solid booking for NXT. Guess it proves the casual WWE fan don't watch NXT.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Maybe after tonight, they do/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

At least with this crowd we won't get "ADAM COLE BABAY!" every five minutes.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Daddy HHH is so proud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Maybe after tonight, they do/


Needs to cause they are getting every type of advantage to beat AEW and if they still do bad then Vince will bring the touch of doom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shame the crowd sucks. This haa been solid booking for NXT. Guess it proves the casual WWE fan don't watch NXT.



I bet Vince would shut it down than touch it.  Simply because he can laugh at Hunter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I bet Vince would shut it down than touch it.  Simply because he can laugh at Hunter.


As much as I want to laugh , I actually would hurt at this


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> As much as I want to laugh , I actually would hurt at this



He'd go so far as to bury the remains with Hunter's Shovel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He'd go so far as to bury the remains with Hunter's Shovel.



HHH would then confirm his move to AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Tom bringing up DB in Nexus


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> HHH would then confirm his move to AEW



He's likely go to NJPW just because of AEW attacking his throne.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's likely go to NJPW just because of AEW attacking his throne.


But his body couldn't handle the physicality of NJPW


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Stupid Bryan, headbutting with his history.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

STOP DOING DIVING HEATBUTT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Hhh worried about DB using the head butt. Dont blame him


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2019)

Bryan is such a technical genius

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Seriously diving headbutt is so bad that the inventor hated invented it.  It's fucked up Dynamite kid, likely involved in giving Benoit the brain damage that caused him to snap.  It needs to be banned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Yep NXT jobbing at SS. Shane said the same last year.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

He has an Army.  But an army needs a General.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Ciampa isn't looking forward,  he's being full Gargano looking at the title.  I think I see how NXT will lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ciampa isn't looking forward,  he's being full Gargano looking at the title.  I think I see how NXT will lose.


Yea just rewinded and lol Ciampa


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

Champa will return soon and Adam cole will be an afterthought.

TBH I hope Ciampa and few others keep the heat up with Cole.  If there's something about Survivor series is that someone you were trying to kill the night before is suddenly your super best friend and someone who is your best friend but on another show you suddenly want to murder.

I mean I can understand rivalry and such but damn keep some heat between those on the shows.  Last time anything made sense was Sami and KO bailing on Smackdown because of Shane when the shield started the raw invasion.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2019)

Why do they continue to let Bryan to do the diving headbutt?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Why do they continue to let Bryan to do the diving headbutt?



Vince: No diving headbutt
DBry: Hey Cody save me a spot!


----------



## pat pat (Nov 2, 2019)

If nxt doesnt beat aew next week send them back to the fucking network.
That's the biggest advertisement ( beating the shit out of the main roster) on the biggest channel available ( fox). They simply Have to beat aew or I wouldnt even blame Vince for telling them to fuck off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Needs to cause they are getting every type of advantage to beat AEW and if they still do bad then Vince will bring the touch of doom


It's so scary because all Vince needs to do is take a step back and AEW is in serious trouble. Imagine a wwe where not only Bray had CC but 6 other guys were fully in control of their character, holy shit...


----------



## pat pat (Nov 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's so scary because all Vince needs to do is take a step back and AEW is in serious trouble. Imagine a wwe where not only Bray had CC but 6 other guys were fully in control of their character, holy shit...


All of this reminds me of the heyman/bischoff hiring situation....


By the way smackdown did 2.5m viewers. They are back to their normal fox viewership, the week before fs1 did 2m455 million.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> All of this reminds me of the heyman/bischoff hiring situation....
> 
> 
> By the way smackdown did 2.5m viewers. They are back to their normal fox viewership, the week before fs1 did 2m455 million.


In what way?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> In what way?


Remember when they signed them and it was supposed to bring a new day to wwe and everything would be good again? 
It's a never ending  cycle. Years of crap -> one show or event that is good -> hope -> go back to the same shit over and over again


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 2, 2019)

Anyone else think that the segment and match with Miz didn't do Ciampa any favors?

He just returned and is still somewhat of a tweener and was positioned in a talking segment with an established face on the main roster who a good talker. There's no way he'd come out of that looking good, or as a bigger star being somewhat of an unknown commodity to the main roster audience compared to Miz. Afterwards, he goes 50/50 with Miz in a pretty mediocre match while all other NXT talent were straight up beating everyone on the SD roster up, won in quick fashion, or had a clear face vs heel dynamic in a competitive good main event match.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 2, 2019)

Vince is gonna cause WW III with that Saudi deal.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2019)

So the TL : DR is 

Saudi didn't pay Vince,  Vince cut feed, so Saudi stopped flight of the stars back to US?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2019)

*
WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING YOU ARROGANT FUCKFERRET?????*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2019)

...Then again, Vince essentially risked the entirety of the company's reputation, lost a handfull of its viewerbase and even looked the other way regarding a murder, all for the sake of propaganda for this dude's backwards government.

At the very least this bullshit artist should pay what he owes for it. I'd get pissed too. All that money you have don't mean jack shit to even the scummiesy business man if you don't actually pony up when they do your dirt.


Honestly both these monsters burn me up. And the talent has to get caught in the middle of it. Best wrestling promotion in the world my ass, Colby....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2019)

Just watched the Cole-Bryan match that everyone was raving about, and it was good but god damn Cole needs to get his physique together. He looked like a middle schooler next to Bryan, 6' 210 my ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just watched the Cole-Bryan match that everyone was raving about, and it was good but god damn Cole needs to get his physique together. He looked like a middle schooler next to Bryan, 6' 210 my ass.


I simply cant get into cole. It's like I just can't, I am not even a big "omg omg physique" guy but there are limits, the higher you get in the main event scene the more will be required out of you.
The cole gargano and such to me arent people who can carry shows and bring wrestling to a certain level.
Nothing against the guy tho but "meh"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Vince is gonna cause WW III with that Saudi deal.



If this is the real reason for the delay departures then I feel very bad for the talent.  They didn't deserve this shit since their boss is a greedy fuck that agreed to do shows over seas for a significant amount of money that should have had a considerable down payment made before the first plane took of to Saudi Arabi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Vince is gonna cause WW III with that Saudi deal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

Young Bucks just killed the NJPW x AEW rumors


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I simply cant get into cole. It's like I just can't, I am not even a big "omg omg physique" guy but there are limits, the higher you get in the main event scene the more will be required out of you.
> The cole gargano and such to me arent people who can carry shows and bring wrestling to a certain level.
> Nothing against the guy tho but "meh"


Exactly. I'm not demanding the guy to get jacked to the gills but put some fucking bulk on those arms or something. Bryan dwarfed this guy in weight and I'm sure they're the same height. He's the first guy i've ever seen that had baggy short trunks, he looks ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2019)

RIP potential alliance


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2019)

Went out shopping this evening and people were doing their usual saturday night but with halloween twist, what do I see as one of the costumes being worn.  The Fiend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Seems in the cash flows that Vinny didn't get paid by Saudi for the Super Showdown show


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...Then again, Vince essentially risked the entirety of the company's reputation, lost a handfull of its viewerbase and even looked the other way regarding a murder, all for the sake of propaganda for this dude's backwards government.
> 
> At the very least this bullshit artist should pay what he owes for it. I'd get pissed too. All that money you have don't mean jack shit to even the scummiesy business man if you don't actually pony up when they do your dirt.
> 
> ...



Lmao you poor dude. why are you doing this to yourself? You should be matured enough by now and just let this shit go. WWE is hopeless. Just play videogames like me or go out and bang a girl.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao you poor dude. why are you doing this to yourself? You should be matured enough by now and just let this shit go. WWE is hopeless. Just play videogames like me or go out and bang a girl.



Yeah... I spend way too much time letting evil and greed live in my head rent free. I should just get back to gaming and

>Blizzard China deals
>Fallout 76 setting itself on fire
>Pokemon SS

...getting blackout drunk at a bar it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah... I spend way too much time letting evil and greed live in my head rent free. I should just get back to gaming and
> 
> >Blizzard China deals
> >Fallout 76 setting itself on fire
> ...



Sounds like you made a lot of poor life choices recently 

China is scum
Fallout 76 is a fraud
Pokemon is pokemon lmao

You can’t leave the bar shitfaced or you’ll end up doing another decision you will regret lol

Do you wanna be like the next Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Sounds like you made a lot of poor life choices recently
> 
> China is scum
> Fallout 76 is a fraud
> Pokemon is pokemon lmao



Oh, don't get me wrong, I don't play any of these games, cuz they bore me. I just hate that they exist.

Part of my shitty mood as of late is becoming painfully aware of how low people in the entertainment industry stoop when there's a dollar sign in front of them



> You can’t leave the bar shitfaced or you’ll end up doing another decision you will regret lol
> 
> Do you wanna be like the next Jeff Hardy?



Well i dunno, that doesn't sound all bad. People like Jeff Hardy and let him off the hook a lot. You get to crash motorcycles and live on a field guzzling Jack Daniels with your wacky brother all day.

There are worse fates.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Exactly. I'm not demanding the guy to get jacked to the gills but put some fucking bulk on those arms or something. Bryan dwarfed this guy in weight and I'm sure they're the same height. He's the first guy i've ever seen that had baggy short trunks, he looks ridiculous.


 if daniel bryan looks bigger than you then hit the gym

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 3, 2019)

Kenny/Riho vs Honda/Yamashita at DDT Ultimate Party was great tonight. It involved much less comedy than I expected for a Honda match.

I'd be surprised, if we don't see Miyu Yamashita in an AEW ring very soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Kenny/Riho vs Honda/Yamashita at DDT Ultimate Party was great tonight. It involved much less comedy than I expected for a Honda match.
> 
> I'd be surprised, if we don't see Miyu Yamashita in an AEW ring very soon.


Isn't Miyu badly wanted by WWE though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

So Jericho vs Tanahashi has been announced for Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Jericho vs Tanahashi has been announced for Wrestle Kingdom



Why?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why?


Cause NJPW want Jericho


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Why?


I understand the sentiment, but apparently Jericho is a big draw in Japan.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Kenny/Riho vs Honda/Yamashita at DDT Ultimate Party was great tonight. It involved much less comedy than I expected for a Honda match.
> 
> I'd be surprised, if we don't see Miyu Yamashita in an AEW ring very soon.


It didnt involve too much comedy because Kenny wants to put over the DDT guys over.
Harashima endo and takeshita have superstar Peter potential a over them ans Miyu is an absolute star in the making. 
DDT is THE place to go if you want unfiltered pure talent ans potential


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Isn't Miyu badly wanted by WWE though?


 ohhhh god please no. I hope aew act fast, why is the wwe even hiring so much talent by the way? They dodnt even use them, their profit is in the toilets. Save money idiots


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2019)

Any validity to this story.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

pat pat said:


> ohhhh god please no. I hope aew act fast, why is the wwe even hiring so much talent by the way? They dodnt even use them, their profit is in the toilets. Save money idiots


Because Fuck AEW dammit -Vince Mcmahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Any validity to this story.


Just showed you financial report. As clear of evidence as it can be.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Aew is cornering the market similar to Vince in the mid 80s. Not only is the talent getting over on tv but the audience is appeased by seeing genuine promos and match types even if it doesn't work for the casual. AEW is ehat wrestling has been thirsty for.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Aew is cornering the market similar to Vince in the mid 80s. Not only is the talent getting over on tv but the audience is appeased by seeing genuine promos and match types even if it doesn't work for the casual. AEW is ehat wrestling has been thirsty for.


I think people are talking about ratings but Dave always make this analogy the best year in wwe history was 1997, it wasnt the year that drew the most. The impact on the ratings happened the following year. There is always this gap, now aew's ratings are very good but all the work and good will they are accumulating right now will payoff later and it will payoff as they will bring in a totally new audience. I am 100% sure 
They should ignore wwe and everything they do because sincerely right now they are just trying to drag everyone down with them in their deep garbage. 
Keep the focus and concentrate on yourself, almost everyone in aew is over. Keep it up


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause NJPW want Jericho





Kisame3rd14 said:


> I understand the sentiment, but apparently Jericho is a big draw in Japan.



I understand but both are past their prime. Jericho is a draw i know and he’s the AEW champ but Tanahashi could barey do a 2* match lol

Tanahashi’s sharpshooter is so bad that it makes Dwayne’s version top tier and his frog splash is so dull that it makes Fat Owens’s version as better as RVD’s


----------



## pat pat (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I understand but both are past their prime. Jericho is a draw i know and he’s the AEW champ but Tanahashi could barey do a 2* match lol
> 
> Tanahashi’s sharpshooter is so bad that it makes Dwayne’s version top tier and his frog splash is so dull that it makes Fat Owens’s version as better as RVD’s


Jericho took a shit match with no effort to get an easy payday and a big victory. 
Tanahashi is done tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Any validity to this story.



Vince royally fucked up pun intended


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I understand but both are past their prime. Jericho is a draw i know and he’s the AEW champ but Tanahashi could barey do a 2* match lol
> 
> Tanahashi’s sharpshooter is so bad that it makes Dwayne’s version top tier and his frog splash is so dull that it makes Fat Owens’s version as better as RVD’s


I actually think Lance Archer should have faced Tanahashi and get fed to him to let him retire.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I actually think Lance Archer should have faced Tanahashi and get fed to him to let him retire.



Archee gonna kill him


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

The Khans are working with the Saudis to bring down Vince! 

This is all part of their big plan. Cody must be behind all of this lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Archee gonna kill him


Well he's more focused on trying to get a Moxley match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well he's more focused on trying to get a Moxley match.



I want Moxley to win via sage punch then Tanahashi can finally retire lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I want Moxley to win via sage punch then Tanahashi can finally retire lmao


Damn has he really gotten that bad? Ive watched a few NJPW matches but usually end up missing Tanahashi ones.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn has he really gotten that bad? Ive watched a few NJPW matches but usually end up missing Tanahashi ones.



Yes lol 

He should stop wresting and just get into video games. Maybe the next Yakuza protagonist could be modeled after him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Well I still want my Suzuki vs Mox match dammit. Dammit NJPW and Gedo. If you guys book it people will come


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2019)

I bet your ass they won’t mention the royal fuck up tomorrow on RAW


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> The Khans are working with the Saudis to bring down Vince!
> 
> This is all part of their big plan. Cody must be behind all of this lmao



4D Chess


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 4D Chess


If only they played 5D chess by making amends to NJPW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

Besides WWE , ROH has been exposed as even bigger utter shit than E 

And yet.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I understand but both are past their prime. Jericho is a draw i know and he’s the AEW champ but Tanahashi could barey do a 2* match lol
> 
> Tanahashi’s sharpshooter is so bad that it makes Dwayne’s version top tier and his frog splash is so dull that it makes Fat Owens’s version as better as RVD’s


The match will be absolute shit but the seats will be full.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2019)

NJPW retweeted Lance Archer's tweet on the shots on Moxley.

Guessing we're getting that match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> I bet your ass they won’t mention the royal fuck up tomorrow on RAW



Raw is going to be interesting to watch.  Fuck sakes, Vince was already out of the country when the "delay" for the plane for the other talent happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The match will be absolute shit but the seats will be full.



Who’s fault do you think it is?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Who’s fault do you think it is?


Actually think Tanahashi will fuck up more than Jericho. Only cause Jericho had a good match with Darby.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Well as I said, Monday should be interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well as I said, Monday should be interesting.


Eh crowd will forget and so will WWE. No one will do nothing about it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eh crowd will forget and so will WWE. No one will do nothing about it.



It's not the crowd the WWE has to placate, it's their own talent that had to wait in Saudi for quite a bit until they could arrive home.  Notice Harper's hastag [HASHTAG]#NotTop20[/HASHTAG], that's because supposedly 20 of the top names that were suppose to be on SmackDown got a plane chartered for them while the company made a statement of those "loyal" super stars chartering their own travel so they can make the SD show this past Friday.  Didn't sit well with the rest of the talent that had to stay behind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2019)

WWE is so fucked right now not even Trump could save it!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well as I said, Monday should be interesting.



Harper 



PlacidSanity said:


> ...the company made a statement of those "loyal" super stars chartering their own travel so they can make the SD show this past Friday.  Didn't sit well with the rest of the talent that had to stay behind.



Yeah I heard about that. They clearly didn't mean it this way, but the implication is the talent that weren't part of that 20 aren't as driven as the ones that did. It's shitty. This company is shitty.

I really can't fathom how it has people that defend them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2019)

Shorty Gable looks scared shitless in the background too 

Do you guys think this shit is like 90% Vince’s fault or maybe just 40% and the 60% was from his share holders?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2019)

It's 100% his fault, because nobody told his crusty old ass to take the money in the first place.
I dunno much about the stock market, but I've been under the impression that their price was fine and reasonably stable before the deal, and was guaranteed to improve because of the FOX contract (though that's more of a hindsight-is-20-20 thing, but still).

They weren't hurting, so shareholders had no reason to be upset. The people in charge just got greedy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's 100% his fault, because nobody told his crusty old ass to take the money in the first place.
> I dunno much about the stock market, but I've been under the impression that their price was fine and reasonably stable before the deal, and was guaranteed to improve because of the FOX contract (though that's more of a hindsight-is-20-20 thing, but still).
> 
> They weren't hurting, so shareholders had no reason to be upset. The people in charge just got greedy.



Good point. 

Lol it would be a sight to see Vince crying like a little bitch once his talent all go back go the indies


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 4, 2019)

Here's the card for this weeks Dynamite:

Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Brandon Cutler
Private Party vs Dark Order
Trent? (w/ OC & Chuckie T) vs Pac
Shanna & Riho vs Emi Sakura & Jamie Hayter
Hikaru Shida vs Big Swole
Hangman Page & Kenny Omega vs Sammy Guevara & Chris Jericho
Cody speaks segment
I think there was a Moxley segment advertised as well.

The tag team tournament is over, which allows for more variety on the show. I think we'll also see a little shift after Full Gear towards slightly more video segments (Introductions), promos and so forth.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Isn't Miyu badly wanted by WWE though?



Seems like Miyu is a lock for AEW according to Kennys comments after the match:


----------



## Funta (Nov 4, 2019)

If this triple threat match actually happens at survivor series:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's not the crowd the WWE has to placate, it's their own talent that had to wait in Saudi for quite a bit until they could arrive home.  Notice Harper's hastag [HASHTAG]#NotTop20[/HASHTAG], that's because supposedly 20 of the top names that were suppose to be on SmackDown got a plane chartered for them while the company made a statement of those "loyal" super stars chartering their own travel so they can make the SD show this past Friday.  Didn't sit well with the rest of the talent that had to stay behind.


Most of those guys will say they're mad but won't do much. They love their checks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Seems like Miyu is a lock for AEW according to Kennys comments after the match:


Nani?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Seems like Miyu is a lock for AEW according to Kennys comments after the match:


Also I'm down for mix tag. 

I already see Bea and Mox vs Kenny and Riho in my head


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Whelp I know which shirt I want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

Cody should come out in that if he hasn't already.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Cody should come out in that if he hasn't already.


Well Nick Jackson is on a Merch freak gimmick so he might force Cody for this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

So who watching Raw tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who watching Raw tonight.


You 

You must give an essay on why you liked Raw. It has to be 100 pages. Get to it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You
> 
> You must give an essay on why you liked Raw. It has to be 100 pages. Get to it



I'm going to watch a bit to see if the NXT talent is utilized properly for their build towards Survivor Series though I'm expecting them to get swept because it's Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Guessing the NXT crew are in those vehicles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Damn Heyman is laying it on thick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn Heyman is laying it on thick.


About?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> About?



Pretty much shat on the male roster in the back.   Thought Ryder was going to come out since it's his home town but I guess he'll be playing the part of ratting out Mysterio.   Well all for that action figure cash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Kanbuki getting jobber entrances


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Yea I'll suffer tonight with you @PlacidSanity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kanbuki getting jobber entrances



AEW treating it's Japanese talent better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Fuck sakes the WWE will be playing that women's Saudi match to the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW treating it's Japanese talent better.


Shame cause Asuka and Pirate girl should be more over. 

Damn this crowd is dead as fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes the WWE will be playing that women's Saudi match to the ground.


They extended their partnership with Saudi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shame cause Asuka and Pirate girl should be more over.
> 
> Damn this crowd is dead as fuck



Don't worry, Corpus will give them a run for their money..... oh wait that' is what is waiting for AEW come December.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

"Here comes the sempi"

Someone tape that jackass's mouth shut.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't worry, Corpus will give them a run for their money..... oh wait that' is what is waiting for AEW come December.


Its ok though Charlotte and Virginia already covered for your super small town jobbers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Man though Ill admire the guy who goes to those WWE shows and then AEW show two days later


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Where is this place? The crowd sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Booooooring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Um, why does Charlotte need a team mate then, I mean she's pretty much soloing the Kabuki Warriors for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Where is this place? The crowd sucks.



Zack Ryder's home town.  Guessing he'll be hard jobbing soon enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Zack Ryder's home town.  Guessing he'll be hard jobbing soon enough.



Zack jobbing is natural. He deserves it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Was that a One Piece reference....... the fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Honestly though Natalia is the new Baron Corbin. Sucks the life out of matches.


Also goddammit they beat the kabuki warriors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

The Asian Invasion lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Crowd chanting holy shit to something average. God wwe fans are pathetic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Dammit Paul.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Well Brock taken out but at least he got the weeb.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was that a One Piece reference....... the fuck.


What did DIO say now? Also didn't know he was taller than Brock. damn. Too bad he never got the hang of wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> What did DIO say now? Also didn't know he was taller than Brock. damn. Too bad he never got the hang of wrestling.



Something about Charlotte's boot knocking Kairi out of the Grand Line.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Cutting a promo when you could just keep attacking Brock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Did both Cedric and Murphy get jobber entrances....


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Something about Charlotte's boot knocking Kairi out of the Grand Line.


 dude dropping weeb comments all through the commentary. easily a step up from what you'd get from byron saxton.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did both Cedric and Murphy get jobber entrances....


they're cruiserweight size so yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> they're cruiserweight size so yes





Well it is what it is, so next segment is with Rollins.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2019)

Seth being boo'd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it is what it is, so next segment is with Rollins.


Cedric liked a post from Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Rollins going heel?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Damn Undisputed Era is shorter than Seth.

Also OC vs Undisputed Era huh? Finally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

If Rollins goes back to NXT, that's probably a telling sign of how desperate WWE wants to beat AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Jesus christ why isnt this angle as exciting?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus christ why isnt this angle as exciting?



Because it was jobbers from the JOB squad that ran off UE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Rollins goes back to NXT, that's probably a telling sign of how desperate WWE wants to beat AEW.


Seth going back to NXT is probably because of Moxley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Holy shit, Ryder not getting a bigger pop despite coming from there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because it was jobbers from the JOB squad that ran off UE


But the OC.....oh right they lost all momentum


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth going back to NXT is probably because of Moxley



That's what Rolins get for snaking on his friend.  He gets to carry Coles bags baby.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's what Rolins get for snaking on his friend.  He gets to carry Coles bags baby.


He gets to carry a ghost's bag. Damn thats tuff


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But the OC.....oh right they lost all momentum



They got beaten down.  They ran off no one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They got beaten down.  They ran off no one.


Yea damn man maybe my head was trying to be excited for the angle that I blinded myself. I'm sad now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

SCU would be right on this town for a change


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Meh, another rematch between Almas and Botch Cara.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, another rematch between Almas and Botch Cara.


The crowd is horrid man. Im falling asleep


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Ah.....uh...... did my stream go into slow motion or was the move that girl just performed that bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

What the fuck are they feeding King to say "Championship material"  since when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Well shit this awful cuck storyline is on. Time to dip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Well BBC recap brought to you by Brazzers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

I just want to see Ciampa and hear his kickass theme song dammit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Lol tore his groin. Lmfao jesus christ. .


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2019)

Ciampa vs Black would be fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Ciampa vs Black would be fun.


I actually would build Ciampa to win at Mania vs Bray.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Cucking has hit into high gear for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Fuck it's the midcard of evil


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lol tore his groin. Lmfao jesus christ. .



Vince McMahon- "This is some good shit!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck it's the midcard of evil



This is what happens when it's been reported that your ex beat you up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This is what happens when it's been reported that your ex beat you up.


Wait what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait what?



Drew had his then wife arrested for spousal abuse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince McMahon- "This is some good shit!"


He probably thought this as he left his roster in Saudi.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

So Lashley injured his dick going too hard on Lana? 

Rusev must actually be into getting cucked to accept this. rofl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Drew had his then wife arrested for spousal abuse.


Shit no wonder Vince is fucking with him Goddammit Vince its ok to call cops on your girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> So Lashley injured his dick going too hard on Lana?
> 
> Rusev must actually be into getting cucked to accept this. rofl



Going by this story line, he probably sits in a corner to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> So Lashley injured his dick going too hard on Lana?
> 
> Rusev must actually be into getting cucked to accept this. rofl


Heard on a podcast he's waiting to dip as soon as his contract is up but is following Moxley's method in leaving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2019)

Orton, what is he doing involved?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Orton, what is he doing involved?


For teasing a move to AEW


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice pantie shot there cameramen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

So Orton wants to join in on the cucking.  Isn't he happily married.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

What the fuck does a Becky Lynch fact have to do with anti smoking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck does a Becky Lynch fact have to do with anti smoking.


I mean the fact shes smoking hot ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Shayna about to beat that ass.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2019)

SS, Shayna wins by interference from Marina/Jessamyn setting up 4HW vs 4 HW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Didn't Nia punch help elevate Becky into the WM main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Nia punch help elevate Becky into the WM main event.


Pretty much 

Nia also helped Moxley get sympathy.

Nia got Moxley and Becky over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Are those two going to make out now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Fuck sakes the crowd reaction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Well the Hispanic Hurricane spoke.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Well Im out. Enjoy Raw guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Well we know which trio is set for a depushing.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 4, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going by this story line, he probably sits in a corner to watch.


Man if I'm making sense of this dumb storyline then Lana got tired of Rusev because he kept wanting to fuck all the time to try and get her pregnant. Then is she cheating on Rusev with Lashley and fucking him all the time because he's unable to reproduce? Is that where this storyline is leading?? To Rusev exposing to everyone that Lashley is infertile and then roasts him for it?!


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 4, 2019)

Shame the top champs aren't in a triple threat. Good find on /asp/


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2019)

HAHAHHAHAH


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Man if I'm making sense of this dumb storyline then Lana got tired of Rusev because he kept wanting to fuck all the time to try and get her pregnant. Then is she cheating on Rusev with Lashley and fucking him all the time because he's unable to reproduce? Is that where this storyline is leading?? To Rusev exposing to everyone that Lashley is infertile and then roasts him for it?!




WWE just doing this shit to discredit Rusev before he leaves or to get him to change his mind by promising him a better conclusion should he resign.  In reality, he should go Moxley's rout and put up with this shit so he can be done with it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Shame the top champs aren't in a triple threat. Good find on /asp/



Well would rather watch Fiend Squash Adam Cole anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Also as nice as it is to have NXT make themselves known on RAW, it comes off as a desperation move if AEW is taking in more viewers than them.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 4, 2019)

Lame as hell ending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Meh, melee chaos ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Lame as hell ending



True though I'm somewhat surprised it looked like a draw rater than one brand coming out on top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2019)

Young Bucks liked my Tweet.  Cool times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Wrestle Kingdom 14. Press conferencr is on soon.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also as nice as it is to have NXT make themselves known on RAW, it comes off as a desperation move if AEW is taking in more viewers than them.


well they can't maintain their ratings so what else can they do?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Lame as hell ending



Exactly, seriously first they're still using OC + R-Truth/Ryder level jobbers fighting for raw when they have many others on the roster.  Hell forgetting that, they should not have had UE attack Seth already.  Or at least have Triple H call them off him to keep up the will he won't he.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Jericho vs Tanahashi huh? Wonder if Jericho will take the AEW belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Will Osprey just did a shoot on NJPW holy shit.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 5, 2019)

Yuka and Shoko had a female MOTY contender this past weekend and more people should know about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Any videos?



Hold up. I'll link the press conference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

A match for the ages


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

AEW Dark today , AEW Dynamite tomorrow and Full Gear this Saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

People booing shakespeare. NWA crowd confirmed hicks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Retromania wrestling ad both works and doesn't work with NWA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

The Dawsons are so damn generic 


Also NWA returning to their racist roots


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Poor Tim Storm. He's lost his faith


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Thunder Rosa starting shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Eren Stevens a.k.a Sandow lost in 3 seconds to Ricky Starks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Well Stevens lost again to Ricky in a two out of three falls.

Ricky being pushed hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Kamille helping Colt. 

She's gonna cuck Aldis


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Dawsons are boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Rock and Roll Express alive 

Take that Santana and Ortiz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

So AEW fucking up cause Dark hasn't been streamed yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kamille helping Colt.
> 
> She's gonna cuck Aldis



Hmm, didn't know Aldis was tired of Mickie James to switch to Kamille.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, didn't know Aldis was tired of Mickie James to switch to Kamille.


Mickie is the type that probably shares Aldis with Kamille . Lucky jerk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Kamille is pretty solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

So not sure why Dark is taking long to upload. Must have had issues in editing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Ok cool so the show is being shown at 7 pm. I got worried friends


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh snap Gonzalez is hot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Fucking MJF on commentary


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2019)

Simon and his impersonation of an attitude era internet wrestling fanboy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Dammit Nakazawa stop cheating


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

MJF truly the best on commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Shawn Spears hopefully can recover from the Cody loss


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Mercedes Martinez and Big Swole vs Gibbs and Allie next


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

MJF calling out Allie for her smile


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Saddie has only been wrestling for 2 and a half years? No wonder shes kinda green


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Holy shit nice move Saddie


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2019)

hey Mox, you know I like to take a hands off approach to moderating on this forum due to the nature of sports and all, but please calm down with the chain posts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> hey Mox, you know I like to take a hands off approach to moderating on this forum due to the nature of sports and all, but please calm down with the chain posts.


Sorry. Since nobody's talking lately and nobody but me is watching Dark , I got into a habit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Will be watching Dark after watching JD's rant on RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Looking at what's going on in Dark, seeing Stunt on so I guess Cornette will rant later on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

Poor Marco he's the pin eater


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

HOLY SHIT!! Janela got fucked up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Hmm, so Janela turns on Havok but the guy still helps Joey out at the closing moments of the tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Also Marco Stunt looks like NIcholas grown up.  Are we sure he's not the same person just going by a different name so his dad doesn't get fired from WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Janela turns on Havok but the guy still helps Joey out at the closing moments of the tag match.


Shield your eyes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shield your eyes



What happens to Janela post match should this quote apply to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 5, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What happens to Janela post match should this quote apply to.


The tweezers and then them using a cigarrette to burn Janela's tongue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Finished watching the women's tag.  So Big Swal and Mercedes were going for team finishers.  The powerbomb/neck breaker combo looked a bit awkward but at least they kept the talent safe in performing it.  Was wondering if they were going for a Surfboard/Stomp combination at the end before it was interrupted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry. Since nobody's talking lately and nobody but me is watching Dark , I got into a habit.



It's fine, just gotta keep things clean ya know 

Also Randy not going to AEW it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's fine, just gotta keep things clean ya know
> 
> Also Randy not going to AEW it seems.



He's probably getting that Lesner type of money if the company is serious on keeping him.  He better send a gift basket to AEW for probably giving him the leverage on asking for more cash than what he is worth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's fine, just gotta keep things clean ya know
> 
> Also Randy not going to AEW it seems.


Yea figured as much. I keep saying the reason you go to WWE isn't for wrestling but for money.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Rivayir (Nov 6, 2019)

Britt Baker with a good promo on AEW Dark hyping up her match with Bea Priestley.

I didn't knew she had it in her, because I'm not familiar with her promo work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Everyone going off on AEW for their booking of the women's division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Everyone going off on AEW for their booking of the women's division.


It's Kenny's 5th week on the book and thus far his only real accomplishment is booking Riho to win over Nyla but since then he hasn't done much to establish other talent. 

Priestly and Bakers fued is stalling for no good reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's Kenny's 5th week on the book and thus far his only real accomplishment is booking Riho to win over Nyla but since then he hasn't done much to establish other talent.
> 
> Priestly and Bakers fued is stalling for no good reason.


I just think it's a work in process right now. They have no established vets to show out the girls and some of them are still pretty green.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's Kenny's 5th week on the book and thus far his only real accomplishment is booking Riho to win over Nyla but since then he hasn't done much to establish other talent.
> 
> Priestly and Bakers fued is stalling for no good reason.



The way I see it is that the tag title tournament has taken up a lot of airtime in the first 5 weeks together with the establishment of the new major heel group in the company and the build up of the two marquee matches at Full Gear. We already saw that new female talent is getting introduced with Hikaru Shida, Shanna, Big Swole, Jamie Hayter and Mercedes Martinez, so I expect to be more focus on the womens division after Full Gear.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2019)

Damn I havent watched AEW at all smh.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Everyone going off on AEW for their booking of the women's division.



It's lackluster. Everyone save Riho is pretty 50/50 atm.

That said, I can't sympathize with people bitching about the Full Gear match.
Not only because it's gonna honestly be the best Women's match since the show's inception, but also, unless I'm wrong, Sakura and Allie are the only real contenders, and Sakura makes for the better story so they went with that.

This show's run over with a fine tooth comb, I swear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's lackluster. Everyone save Riho is pretty 50/50 atm.
> 
> That said, I can't sympathize with people bitching about the Full Gear match.
> Not only because it's gonna honestly be the best Women's match since the show's inception, but also, unless I'm wrong, Sakura and Allie are the only real contenders, and Sakura makes for the better story so they went with that.
> ...


They really gotta focus on the division after Full Gear. Tag team division is strong enough to be on Dark .


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2019)

You add Tessa Blanchard, Melina, Kaitlyn, Saraya Knight, and Allure (TBP and others), and you got a stacked division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn I havent watched AEW at all smh.


Well has anybody interested you?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2019)

I need to see Fiend vs Lesnar, with Fiend getting up immediately after taking a German and F%


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2019)

I truly believe Tessa Blanchard is a top 5 female wrestler in existence right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I truly believe Tessa Blanchard is a top 5 female wrestler in existence right now.


Yep. She's set to be a free agent next year. Problem for WWE and AEW is she wants to do intergender wrestling. Not sure either audience would accept it.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I truly believe Tessa Blanchard is a top 5 female wrestler in existence right now.



so i guess HHH didn't see her potential?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2019)

Kuya said:


> so i guess HHH didn't see her potential?


It's more so probably the bad blood between Tully & WWE that kept that from happening.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

You noobs ready?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm, so the PPV will have a three way tag match for it's belts.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 6, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> It's more so probably the bad blood between Tully & WWE that kept that from happening.



i remember her on NXT, what was the bad blood?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Interesting matchup.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

So PAC vs Trent to open the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PAC fears the Squeeze


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

The bastard is utilizing those railings.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Crowd pretty hot.
I wonder if they'll outdo the arena from last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Crowd pretty hot.
> I wonder if they'll outdo the arena from last week.


Apparently they had a lot of empty seats today


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently they had a lot of empty seats today



Corpus will give that a run for it's money.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

PAC is just pickin' this dude apart, lord. This is essentially a squash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Bastard PAC attacking godly Orange is rude


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

The crowd reaction for those ankle kicks.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently they had a lot of empty seats today



So did last week, having seen this past BTE.
Honestly can't tell from listening.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

PAC's selling of that DDT was Rock-Stone-Cold-Stunner level.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Holy shit, PAC bringing out his inner RVD with that DDT sell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, PAC bringing out his inner RVD with that DDT sell.


RVD about to shoot on PAC stealing his selling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm, was that finished botched a bit at the end due to Trent last second kick out.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Weird finish...

But solid match. Actually looking forward to PAC/Page after last week's "naughty word" promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> RVD about to shoot on PAC stealing his selling



Didn't he recently call AEW a downgrade from Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, was that finished botched a bit at the end due to Trent last second kick out.


Nah they were selling that Trent never gave up so maybe PAC and Trent will feud .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, was that finished botched a bit at the end due to Trent last second kick out.



Yeah. Honestly the pacing of the whole thing was weird. PAC was stalling so long on the top rope that I could've sworn Trent was moving. Then it hit and I guess Trent forgot to kick out. Nice audible from PAC though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't he recently call AEW a downgrade from Impact Wrestling.


Yea which is weird. Impact amd AEW have no beef. I just took it as him heeling it up.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't he recently call AEW a downgrade from Impact Wrestling.



Yes, which is kinda funny in hindsight.
I respect the hustle though. Heel RVD is weird, but I can give it a chance.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Cody gets to do his regular entrance again! 
Must've been hard for him to restrain himself last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

So from yesterday, I guess CM Punk wasn't present at the WWE Fox program.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So from yesterday, I guess CM Punk wasn't present at the WWE Fox program.



Was he supposed to be there?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Was he supposed to be there?



He had been spotted trying out for the new show for FOX and WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Was he supposed to be there?



Supposedly he was teasing some shit on his Twitter by holding a FOX microphone but I'm guessing he's trolling his followers again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm I still dont see Cody winning.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

People claim bias regarding AEW fans.

Damn right. 

Whether a complete work or not, this brand evokes the feeling of something truly fun run by people that care. It's probably not gonna last forever, but for the time being, this is where it's at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Cody burying Jericho's book.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

In other news, holy fuck, this Cody promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Damn Cody going off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

What a fucking promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

By the way, I paid full price for that book when if first came out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Up next a tag team match to no matter who wins, Cornette will rant.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Dark Order test #5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up next a tag team match to no matter who wins, Cornette will rant.



Dark Perverts is gonna make him angrier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

I love how they used those small bronze medals to show 3rd place in tourney


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Evil Uno covering up his gross tiddies.

Not sure if good thing because better costume, or bad thing because less fitting for the gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

What the...they cut off the hot tag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Well Dark Hentai lost but at least it's gong to be a very fast paced triple tag threat at the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Okay match. I'd say it was the lesser of both teams' matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

God Dammit Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Gahdammit, Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh shit Jericho mocking Cody's promo


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

"Deadass"
BONELESS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

How much did the fucking pay Vincent to be on there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

This is fucking gold


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Bryan Alvarez: "Chris Jericho is a heel and doesn't want to be cheered."
Chris Jericho:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

This Jericho spoof-package on cody has me in tears


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

"Chris Jericho's aunt's friend from church"


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

That that woman have a stach on her lips.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

That ass tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Emi vs Riho build up.

Also Hayder and Shanna both won people over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That that woman have a stach on her lips.


Her gimmick is being Freddie Mercury


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Well the Japanese schoolgirl out, time for another Cornette rant.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Hoping Shanna can string together a better performance tonight.
Last week was a little rough, but the crowd was polite.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

The biggest thing Riho has overcame in her career was the LGBTQ agenda


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shanna and Riho smooth as hell for never having tagged before


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Lmfao Hayder with the Daijobou


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Didn't know the wet willy can be part of a move set but ok.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lmfao Hayder with the Daijobou


I got scared because i thought she was being racist, what's that mean?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I got scared because i thought she was being racist, what's that mean?



"You a'ight?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I got scared because i thought she was being racist, what's that mean?


Are you ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Great tag match


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

The only thing I don't like about Saku is her tendency to fish for chants as a heel.

I'm not sure how her character works in her other promotions, but over here, it's asking a little much of the crowd to do that unless you're, like, Naito or Adam Cole or etc.



Jon Moxley said:


> Great tag match



Shanna with a fire lit under her ass. Not having to worry about the pacing of a full match might have something to do with it, but I'm liking it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Best women's showing outside of the title match IMO. Shanna is getting over, i love Sakura's antics.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

And thats how Emi gets a title shot .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Damn Brandi


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

That last sequence, holy shit.

They better hold onto Sakura.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

That was an entertaining women's tag match.

And why the Brandi promo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

*...the fuck is this??

Who is she talking too??*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

So is she managing Awesome Kong then.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh god Brandi, please stick to the backstage shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was an entertaining women's tag match.
> 
> And why the Brandi promo.


She's managing Awesome Kong since she's got a good promo game. Plus for the people who legit started calling her new Stephanie Mcmahon.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Cutler gettin' another shot, good luck, bruh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Bottom of the card jobber vs lower mid card jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cutler gettin' another shot, good luck, bruh


He should be a good jobber


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears at the buy in


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

That one was a struggle as far as the crowd's concerned.

I liked it, though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Joey Janela vs Shawn Spears at the buy in



Guess so.  Probably a No Holds Bar match to keep up with the feud those two are having as of current.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Not a big fan of Jelly or Spears, sounds like a good time to make an alcohol run on sunday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Mox promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm, interesting Moxley/Omega match package promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

This should be a solid match


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

It's a shame that wrasslin' doesn't have much of a female audience here in the states.

You can tell that goofy shooting pose Omega does is supposed to be the kinda anime shit to make the girls swoon. He does it here and all he gets is fat white guys in tapout gear cheering instead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder if Jericho is gonna lose the belt since he's heading to NJPW


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wonder if Jericho is gonna lose the belt since he's heading to NJPW


No i think they'll want him to show it off in Japan. Too early to lose the title, it would cheapen the prestige.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No i think they'll want him to show it off in Japan. Too early to lose the title, it would cheapen the prestige.


But NJPW might not want to let them show it off.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who? Sammy?



Omega, sorry.
Edited post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

"Cowboy Shit!" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Tony mentioned Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Omega, sorry.
> Edited post.


They know he's all about Ibushi


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Sammy's got a future man. Dude can bump, he's solid at working the crowd and even though his smarmy character isn't *completely* natural yet, he gets better every week. I'd dare say at this point he's a better heel than MJF, or at the very least he's got the tools to be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Sammy's got a future man. Dude can bump, he's solid at working the crowd and even though his smarmy character isn't *completely* natural yet, he gets better every week. I'd dare say at this point he's a better heel that MJF, or at the very least has got the tools.


I agree with his potential but MJF >>>> Sammy as a heel


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But NJPW might not want to let them show it off.


Hmmm i didn't think about that way, either way i still can't see him losing it this soon into his run.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I agree with his potential but MJF >>>> Sammy as a heel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

PAC you bastard.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

THAT WAS AN AMAZING CATCH BY HAGGER


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

What an ending .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

lol, Hagger just like "A'ight I'mma head out" when Cody showed up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Holy shit its chaotic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 6, 2019)

MJF coming to the aid of his friend. 



Soon.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

AEW endings are a wonderful mess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

This is legit how you hype a PPV


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Fuck off, Jericho with that dramatic sell.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2019)

Now THAT... is a go-home show.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2019)

Another incredible episode of Dynamite, im fucking pumped for Full Gear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 6, 2019)

Guys why do I think Moxley is joining the Elite?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys why do I think Moxley is joining the Elite?


GIVE ME WHAT I WANT! Even if its momentary, you know its dimes 


Shirker said:


> It's a shame that wrasslin' doesn't have much of a female audience here in the states.
> 
> You can tell that goofy shooting pose Omega does is supposed to be the kinda anime shit to make the girls swoon. He does it here and all he gets is fat white guys in tapout gear cheering instead.


 the pose is because the Cleaner is a "hitman". Lmao, in reference to Bret "the hitman" Hart. 
He is supposed to be an ashishiyun ( assassin) sent to clean the junior division of njpw. But retarded jap fans didnt understand it. So he came up with a broom to literally clean the division and modified the gimmick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

Just got done ordering the show. Will be watching with my cousins who are interested in AEW.


Will order food and drinks 

Enjoy Full Gear guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

pat pat said:


> GIVE ME WHAT I WANT! Even if its momentary, you know its dimes
> the pose is because the Cleaner is a "hitman". Lmao, in reference to Bret "the hitman" Hart.
> He is supposed to be an ashishiyun ( assassin) sent to clean the junior division of njpw. But retarded jap fans didnt understand it. So he came up with a broom to literally clean the division and modified the gimmick



Just seeing the Be Elite and having Moxley in the credits will be hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

Dear god this is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dear god this is great



This was very good with a lot of new content as well. This is the kinda stuff that builds characters and makes you invested unlike scripted backstage interviews and overly long my turn / your turn promos.

Another thing I appreciate while watching AEW is commentary not yelling at me and me not having to roll my eyes at commercial transitions.

I really liked the womens tag match on AEW. It was very well worked and MOTN for me overall.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2019)

Matt Riddle is in a league of his own, i wish AEW was a thing before he signed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2019)

Final image of NXT last night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

Cody got big support here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cody got big support here.


Even Jim Cornette had to praise it on Twitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Even Jim Cornette had to praise it on Twitter.


It threw everybody off


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Even Jim Cornette had to praise it on Twitter.


Cornette has praised everything Cody has done in AEW thus far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette has praised everything Cody has done in AEW thus far.


He also praised Moxley last week which made me think it was a trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It threw everybody off



Corney's a smart guy.
He's just got an antiquated mindset and spends too long being a tired gimmick for clicks.

Doesn't surprise me at all because Cody's promo is the kinda old school shit that checks all his boxes.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 7, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette has praised everything Cody has done in AEW thus far.


 cornette has always praised cody.
The one he I qquote "want to slice his throat from one side to another" is omega, he also said he wants Lesnar to die.  
But yep he pretty much likes cody because he is old school.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2019)

It's go time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 7, 2019)

The gap is closing. It's still impressive that AEW beat NXT with them being all over SD and Raw this past week. I guess we can also expect a post PPV bump.

I think one of the main issues AEW is facing in order to keep casual viewers around in the short term is that, for example, this week all the matches had no stakes. It was matches for the sake of having matches. This is not something that will keep a casual viewer around, but it's a marathon to create long-term fans, so these kind of matches are necessary to establish talent, storylines, etc.

Title matches on TV are surely something that would be able to hook viewers into watching, if these type of matches are announced on the show the week before. I think it's also important to announce matches in general on the show the week before, because you're viewing audience will always be bigger than your audience on social media, where they do most of their match announcements, and inclined to tune in next week, if they're on the verge of watching the show or not.

I'd also start a conscious effort to promote the womens division more with promos, segments and match announcements in advance. What I noticed in the last few weeks is that the female viewership always increased for both AEW and NXT when some kind of live sports event was running at the same time (MLB, NBA, etc.), so I think you can grab a certain amount of female viewerbase, especially a young demographic, this way. This would also cultivate them to stick around in general, if your product is solid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's go time


Do it without main roster . Then I'll be impressed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's go time


Not going to lie im really impressed with those numbers from AEW. I was thinking the worst was going to happen and they would continue to decline but they're back around a really fucking solid number.

I'm going to check out NXT when i go home but i see they had AJ and a pseudo version of devitt which is something smart fans have been clamoring for since his universal title win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2019)

You know what? Fuck ratings for every wrestling show. I'm tired of worrying about that aspect of wrestling.  If you enjoy WWE enjoy it. If yiu enjoy any other show , enjoy it. Done worrying about AEW going out of business or WWE struggling. I'm just gonna talk about the product itself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2019)

Dat Jericho promo from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dat Jericho promo from yesterday.



The old woman is what cracked me up


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2019)

THE youngest AEW champ in history at 48yrs old


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2019)

Longest reigning, too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

I really hope this isn't true.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2019)

Dave's often misinformed, so I guess you can bank on that. That said, while I'm not saying it's 100% true... I *am* saying it wouldn't shock me in the fucking slightest.

This is part of the reason my stomach turns nowadays whenever I see people try to guilt-trip others into "appreciating the product for the sake of the appreciation of the talent", I guess in a last ditch effort to get dissenters to stop shitting on WWE so much. Remiss of me to say, but if I'm being completely frank... I can't muster enough respect for the talent to override my evergrowing disgust with the brand. This is one of the better examples as to why.

Call it immature.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I really hope this isn't true.





Pretty much says it all if that story is true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pretty much says it all if that story is true.


Smh guess Moxley was the only one who would have the balls to say something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh guess Moxley was the only one who would have the balls to say something



Does anyone remember the Stone Cold podcast with Austin and Vince.  At one point of the interview Vince would say don't piss anyone off yet at another point he would criticize the roster for not speaking up......


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2019)

Normally I'd be fine with the silence, since at the end of the day things like booking and who eats what pin doesn't really matter to these dudes' everyday lives in the long run.

But they're being boldfacedly lied to about being left behind and facing coincidental mechanical issues that left them in a country we know most the talent are uncomfortable with for 30 damn hours. Now was the time to at least say "hey, we cool if I just sit the next one out?" or "could ya'll stick with us next time, just so that everything can go a little smoother should this happen again?"

I suppose most of them are just holding off until the next one actually comes to flatly refuse and don't wanna rock the boat until then, but I dunno who I'm trying to kid by saying that. I'm certain every single one of them will be on that plane.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 8, 2019)

Predictions for Full Gear tomorrow?

*Baker* over Bea

*Spears* over Jelly

*Pac* over Hangman

*Riho* over Sakura

*SCU* over Private Party & Lucha bros, PP eats the pin

*Bucks* over LAX

*Mox* over Kenny

*Chris* over Cody due to interference by Wardlow


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dat Jericho promo from yesterday.


Jericho killing it ROFL. Great parody promo and I hope this means we get more funny shit from Virgil.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I really hope this isn't true.


I know they don't want to jeopardize their livelihood by speaking out but hopefully majority at least quietly bow out of the next saudi arabia event instead of being intimidated by Vince and accepting the extremely uncomfortable and dangerous situations for a fat payday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I know they don't want to jeopardize their livelihood by speaking out but hopefully majority at least quietly bow out of the next saudi arabia event instead of being intimidated by Vince and accepting the extremely uncomfortable and dangerous situations for a fat payday.


I mean there's options now more than ever. The worst Vince will do is send you home as you get paid. Thats not scary.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Nov 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Predictions for Full Gear tomorrow?
> 
> *Baker* over Bea
> 
> ...



Mine are exactly like yours except I think LAX are getting the win (and that while Chris wins, I don't know nor say how). Mostly because the Bucks are right now in a procces of getting all the other teams over, which they happily do, and having a part of the inner circle lose on their first important match when they are trying to make them seen as powerful as the elite would hurt them quite a bit, while the bucks won't lose much by losing as long as they give a good match. They are the best tag team in the world and too over for that to affect them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

I think the Villain costs Moxley the match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Guys we're getting an AEW Dark show today


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys we're getting an AEW Dark show today


What time today?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> What time today?


6 pm. So in a few minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Sorry @Nemesis just needed to post this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Big Swole vs Shida


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry @Nemesis just needed to post this



*Grabs the shovel*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Nyla isn't connecting with the audience. Plus Royal and Shazzar are new to AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nyla isn't connecting with the audience. Plus Royal and Shazzar are new to AEW.


Her push feels like there's an agenda about it, same with sunny kiss.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2019)

The best big man in wwe showed up in Smackdown today as Imperium lead by WALTER attacked heavy machinery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Her push feels like there's an agenda about it, same with sunny kiss.


Hey now, Sonny at least is talented. I get the Nyla thing although I'm trying to be fair and judge her on her skills but Sonny legit can wrestle.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nyla isn't connecting with the audience. Plus Royal and Shazzar are new to AEW.



Dangerous looking knees from the top rope can only take you so far, it seems.
Yeah, she's just sorta... boring. The Librarian gets more heat. I mean, it's go-away heat, but shit, it's _something_.

I did like the promo after the match though.



Nemesis said:


> The best big man in wwe showed up in Smackdown today as Imperium lead by WALTER attacked heavy machinery.



Kripes, it is Friday isn't it. Completely forgot about SDL.
Good to know Smackdown was staying hydrated. Though I still find it so weird that they're wrecking shop on behalf of the brand. My headcanon atm is that everybody there just has endless respect for Uncle Paul.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dangerous looking knees from the top rope can only take you so far, it seems.
> Yeah, she's just sorta... boring. The Librarian gets more heat. I mean, it's go-away heat, but shit, it's _something_.
> 
> I did like the promo after the match though.
> ...


Not gonna lie , Nyla feels too much like Nia Jax in the essence that she's just there to be a monster when the division has two monsters already in. Awesome Kong and Aja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 8, 2019)

I wish WALTER had gone after Bryan instead of Heavy Machinery. No offense but Heavy Machinery is just a comedic act


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I wish WALTER had gone after Bryan instead of Heavy Machinery. No offense but Heavy Machinery is just a comedic act



It's a British event.  Heavy Machinery are still over and Vince likes them, so having Paul's group take them down by a group that's not going to show up much as they are NXT UK group makes more sense.  If they were main NXT that were week in and out I'd agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's a British event.  Heavy Machinery are still over and Vince likes them, so having Paul's group take them down by a group that's not going to show up much as they are NXT UK group makes more sense.  If they were main NXT that were week in and out I'd agree.


Ah ok. Makes sense then . Still cool to see WALTER on Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Jericho killing it ROFL. Great parody promo and I hope this means we get more funny shit from Virgil.



I'm wondering how much they had to pay Virgil to speak in that parody promo.  isn't he infamously known for overcharging for autographs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

Finished watching Dark.  So Arn was the guest commentator.  Also enjoyed the Big Swole/Shida match.  Women's tag was pretty much just Nylo soloing the pair while Leva just coattail road to her first win.  Fun Main though there was little doubt that SCU would lose there since they are going into a PPV needing momentum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm wondering how much they had to pay Virgil to speak in that parody promo.  isn't he infamously known for overcharging for autographs.


yea but that's with people he knows he can get away with overcharging with. 
I'm gonna guess he got paid a ham sammich and 20 bucks for this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea but that's with people he knows he can get away with overcharging with.
> I'm gonna guess he got paid a ham sammich and 20 bucks for this.



Nah, the guy's is in love with Olive Garden cause of the bread sticks so I guess it was a gift card of a considerable amount.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, the guy's is in love with Olive Garden cause of the bread sticks so I guess it was a gift card of a considerable amount.


ROfl I bet he stores a few of them for the end of the month.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey now, Sonny at least is talented. I get the Nyla thing although I'm trying to be fair and judge her on her skills but Sonny legit can wrestle.


He's athletic but still has more work to do. His strikes look weak and his chops make no sound.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's athletic but still has more work to do. His strikes look weak and his chops make no sound.


True. I do like his potential plus Dustin is taking him under his wing so you will see an improvement.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Predictions for Full Gear tomorrow?
> 
> *Baker* over Bea
> 
> ...



Bea
Spears
Riho
SCU
Santana & Ortiz
Mox
Jericho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

So NJPW is on today as well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

1 hour until the pre show, commence the pregaming.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Pre-preshow is on right now... for some reason.
Nice promo from Bea so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

It's honestly kinda nice to hear taz on commentary again


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Just got back from walking doggo.
Haven't been abloe to see this entire Baker/Bea match, but I'm enjoying it alright so far.

Baker's still a bit on the sloppy and sluggish side though. I dunno where it comes from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Kong in action finally?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just got back from walking doggo.
> Haven't been abloe to see this entire Baker/Bea match, but I'm enjoying it alright so far.
> 
> Baker's still a bit on the sloppy and sluggish side though. I dunno where it comes from.


Britt hits to soft and i know what you mean by that sluggish feel, she's super fucking sloppy. Bea deserved better than to be matched with her.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

"There are 8mill ways to die... *She's One*"

Okay, I'm game with this theme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

So does this mean Spears and Jelly are on the main card and Darby isn't? That's blasphemous.


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

Kong more disturbing than the fiend


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

LAX's new theme sounds like something you'd hear one of the old WWE vidja game soundtracks.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Nobody:
Ortiz:


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Why LAX workin' babyface?


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Why LAX workin' babyface?


Yeah shit was throwing me off for a bit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Can we take a second to praise ortiz for his mannerisims? The thriller pose, the rakes, the way he enters the ring after a tag with a foot on the bottom rope. Goddamn.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Can we take a second to praise ortiz for his mannerisims? The thriller pose, the rakes, the way he enters the ring after a tag with a foot on the bottom rope. Goddamn.



"I'M A GENIUS!!!"


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Okay, that sell by Ortiz makes him best wrestler of the night until proven otherwise.
No arguments.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Huh.

Never thought I'd see an actual curbstomp (ropestomp) in a wrestling match. But I guess that's just the reality we live in now.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

"Young Bucks matches don't have psychology."

k...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Fantastic match, wonderful finish.

Not sure atm if the right team won, but I guess we'll just see how this all plays out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Tag team MOTY please.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

*JESUS FUCKING CHRIST*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

That match was a banger. great start to full gear


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

The match result is living proof we can trust AEW and we can trust their top stars. This is anti WCW '98.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Time for PAC and his bop of a theme


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

Tfw ricky morton can do a better suicide dive than rollins


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

"Suicida Torpedo"

JR being JR, but tbh, it's a better name.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Crowd currently being very Japanese.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

These kicks from PAC lookin' stiff AF


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

*Crowd finally starts trying to get into the match and motivate Page with claps*
*PAC shushes them and puts on another headlock soon after*

PAC isn't my favorite heel, but he's up there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Pac is a true heel and Page is a true face. This is oldschool as oldschool gets in 2019.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Can I just say that dispite the fact that I'm on and off with Page, he has one of my favorite finishers in wrestling.

It's just a fucking clothesline, but the frontflip before it makes it look like it has enough centrifugal force to end you, even though that makes no logical sense. It's awesome.


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

Did JR party before this or something? dude sounds a bit off lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 9, 2019)

PAC's kicks are just .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

teddy said:


> Did JR party before this or something? dude sounds a bit off lol



Nah, that's just modern day JR.
You learn to get use to it.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

And with that, PAC is handed his first singles loss.

Honestly expected the streak to go a bit longer and lead into a title shot. Not sure how I feel about this one or where it's gonna lead.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm shocked and very fucking happy, what a fucking finish!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hangman is over, cowboy shit is over. This was the right move.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

They must have a lot of trust in Joey and Spears to put them not only on the main show, but 3rd. Hoping it pans out to something.

The new sheen on Spears has worn off (which hurts for me personally, because I really like the guy and his character), so I'm hoping Joey can help build them into a heated bout by the end.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Crowd not happy with that finish.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Loved that backstage promo with Kipp, Ford and Goldenboy.

Looking forward to seeing more from those two.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Love the look of this stage, btw.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Jeebus FUCK, that was a bad angle for the hurricarana. I hope he didn't concuss his fool self.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Right team won. This was a Lucha Bros crowd, tho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 9, 2019)

That was weak, i thought we were getting a true suprise.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Really?
Daniels has been dead for the better half of a month. Having him come back like this was a no brainer, though it's weird that he came back AS Pentagon. Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

*The fuck, this surfboard stretch*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Sakura is pretty awesome


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Holy SHIT that last sequence.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Muta's here!
The fuck?!?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

MJF ....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

"Fuck your birthday!" -Crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Arguably the most buzz the crowd has shown all night.

This match sold the show, no doubt.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Trying to cut down on the posting, but good fucking lord shit fuck, Cody's eye.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker I warned Mox about the mass posting, please just use the edit button.

Lol I think we had same thought at same time.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

When's the last time we got a straight up ten punch turnbuckle spot?
Honest question. It seems the focus is so much on subverting it nowadays that it just straight up not done that much.
Maybe at indie shows?



Nemesis said:


> Shirker I warned Mox about the mass posting, please just use the edit button.
> 
> Lol I think we had same thought at same time.





-------------

Aubrey best ref
>Yes
  No


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> When's the last time we got a straight up ten punch turnbuckle spot?
> Honest question. It seems the focus is so much on subverting it nowadays that it just straight up not done that much.
> Maybe at indie shows?



Been trying to think of a time recently but it seemingly enough always gets to 8 or 9 and then the guy gets power bombed.



>



Remember I have the power of the shovel in here.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Been trying to think of a time recently but it seemingly enough always gets to 8 or 9 and then the guy gets power bombed.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember I have the power of the shovel in here.



"When given the chance to speak up, Shirker made it a point to thank Mark Carrano for his work in quickly booking hotel rooms."


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

This boy got a drink thrown at him


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

I do not know how long it's been since a water bottle throwing. Wild af. 
I wonder if that was a plant.

---------

In other news, completely forgot about this match. Weird that it's last, but I suppose it makes sense given the finish of the last match. Send 'em home happy.


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)

We about to watch a double suicide live ya'll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Im here 

Fuck MJF


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

teddy said:


> We about to watch a double suicide live ya'll



Gonna miss Omega.

Cool fellow weebs are hard to come by and we already lost Monty a few years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2019)

So how is the PPV gong?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how is the PPV gong?



Pretty good.
Every match had been either solid or great.
A couple odd booking decisions. Not bad, just odd.

Crowd has been on and off for whatever reason. Luchas, SCU and PP damn near had to murder themselves to get them going a reasonable amount. MEGA hot all throughout Cody/Jericho though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh god thats painful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Kenny and Mox are gonna kill each other


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Remember when barbed wire wasn't a huge deal? Pepperage Farm remembers.

If there's one silver lining to WWE and subsequent promotions softening up so much over the years, it'd be that shit like this is given the gravity it deserves. I've been wincing at every other spot this whole match. As a kid, most of this would've been passe for me.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Been a long time since I've seen a mouse trap spot.

It's so weird seeing Omega in a legit hardcore match. I mean, I know he does wacky stuff, but it's more "haha, he rode a bicycle" wacky. This is ECW/TNA tier stuff. Seems outside his sphere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Been a long time since I've seen a mouse trap spot.
> 
> It's so weird seeing Omega in a legit hardcore match. I mean, I know he does wacky stuff, but it's more "haha, he rode a bicycle" wacky. This is ECW/TNA tier stuff. Seems outside his sphere.


Maybe thats why he wanted to do one.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Legit thought that match was about to end with Omega choking Moxly to actual death.

Honestly wouldn't have had a problem with it either. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe thats why he wanted to do one.



Probably. From his interviews, Omega strikes me as an artsy type regarding wrestling.

"I'll try anything once!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Crowd is uncomfortable .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Kenny is about to KILL Mox.
This is happening. 
He's going to stab him to death
That's the finish.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

I feel like this argument they're having is the type of conversation Kenny's friends have to have with him every fucking day

"Okay, but what if there's fire?!"
"Tyson, for fuck's sakes..."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Jesus Christ. Fuuuuuck


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Goin' a little long....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Goin' a little long....


Something is gonna happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Mox wins but goddamn this was a deathmatch


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Something is gonna happen.



Looks like no.
They just pulled a Gargano/Ciampa except WAAAYYY more risky.

Would've perfered it ended at the spotlight spot, but fun fun fun match, even though I know it's gonna get dumped all over.

---------------------

Fun show overall. Now the *real* test begins. Building brand new feuds, introducing a couple new characters and no PPV in sight for at least 3 or 4 months. I wonder how this is gonna play out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Looks like no.
> They just pulled a Gargano/Ciampa except WAAAYYY more risky.
> 
> Would've perfered it ended at the spotlight spot, but fun fun fun match, even though I know it's gonna get dumped all over.
> ...


Renee Young just noped the match


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Renee Young just noped the match



Yeah, I saw.
That poor woman. 

Remember that Table of 3 where Dean said he appreciated WWE because their doctors were super good and he didn't have to do as much crazy shit? Dude's either a huge liar or realized that the safe style of that brand didn't get him NEARLY as hard as tetanus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley and AEW trending world wide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I saw.
> That poor woman.
> 
> Remember that Table of 3 where Dean said he appreciated WWE because their doctors were super good and he didn't have to do as much crazy shit? Dude's either a huge liar or realized that the safe style of that brand didn't get him NEARLY as hard as tetanus.


He was a liar


----------



## Legend (Nov 10, 2019)

Kenny did extreme shit in DDTPro back in the day.

But that was a war.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Renee Young just noped the match



Damn was reading her twitter replies.  There's people actually attacking her for basically not being happy about her husband being ripped apart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn was reading her twitter replies.  There's people actually attacking her for basically not being happy about her husband being ripped apart.


Theyre dumb for that . She just wants her husband to not kill himself for the fans. Her reactions are normal. Having said this, there was.always a risk he'd want to do these type of matches and tonight it happened


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2019)

Full Gear was easily PPV of the year, and probably one of the top 5 PPVs I've ever seen in my life. If i had one complaint it was MJF turning so soon, i feel like he's so young that they could've done a slower build but my god when he turned my girlfriend took her head out of her phone and started screaming and i was on my feet. 

Kenny vs Mox really went to that dark place, and although i wanted Kenny to win I think it was only fair Mox won at "his game". That was the first match in years that i was thinking "ok now they're trying to hurt eachhother"(with the exception of a Nia Jax match).

Last but not least, the tag match. As i posted before, Ortiz has some of the best mannerisms in wrestling today; The way he enters the ring after a tag with his foot on the bottom rope and his head under the top, his rakes with the thriller pose after, his fucking headbutt pin where he doesn't use his arms to cover, the obnoxious shit he says during a match. I didn't realize what kind of match i was watching while the ref was making PNP faces but after the double stretch shit PNP put on i realized, fuck im watching an oldschool heel match. I came in wanting the Bucks to win but after about 10mins i thought "PNP need to feel like a threat, not just act like it" and by god the right men won the match.


5/5 PPV, interested to see where they are going with the bad referee storyline & FUCK MJF.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Fightful Report: Excalibur chokes out Jimmy Havoc infront of Tony Khan at Jimmy's Famous Seafood.*


> According to a source I spoke with close to the situation, I was told that at some point during the altercation Jimmy Havoc threw a punch at Excalibur, but missed. Which led to Excalibur putting Havoc in a choke hold that put him to sleep. Atlas security stepped in and got Excalibur to release the choke hold, however the incident was not over because when Havoc came to he once again throws a punch at Excalibur only this time he connected. This resulted in a skirmish/brawl/pull apart between the two, until Atlas security could break it up and escort Jimmy Havoc outside.
> 
> Once outside, a member of Atlas security was attempting to calm an intoxicated Jimmy Havoc down, but this was interrupted when Excalibur came outside to try and talk things out. Jimmy was still upset and was not wanting to talk and was said to have thrown his cell phone in the direction of Excalibur, missing him but not the wall as his phone broke into pieces. Security again separated the two sending Excalibur back inside while they waited for an uber to pick up Havoc and take him back to the hotel.
> 
> Bodyslam's Cassidy Haynes then states that he approached the facility and saw Havoc yelling about what went down. Later that night, Havoc would post a tweet joking about how he got dragged out of a restauraunt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Tony talked about it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tony talked about it.


Yea when the reporter asked him if the fight will go on Excalibur's win-loss record


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea when the reporter asked him if the fight will go on Excalibur's win-loss record


He said it was a draw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

The way it took a down turn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2019)

Phone line fixed, which means internet is back, which means can finally watch Full gear.

Not sure if I liked the express over Pride and Powerful after the match.  It stinks of "Yay AEW." while if exact same thing happened in WWE the internet would have shat hard on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Phone line fixed, which means internet is back, which means can finally watch Full gear.
> 
> Not sure if I liked the express over Pride and Powerful after the match.  It stinks of "Yay AEW." while if exact same thing happened in WWE the internet would have shat hard on it.


Well they got a beat down on Dynamite so they wanted revenge.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 10, 2019)

Full Gear was exhausting in the best possible way and it was mainly due to the main event. Some thoughts from my side:

I thought Bea would win to extend the feud.
I have no faith any of the stuff Brandi and Kong do will be explained. We just have to accept it.
Young Bucks vs Santana & Ortiz was great. Now I want to see them against the Rock n Roll Express in a tag match in some form on Dynamite.
We'll get Hangman vs Pac again this Wednesday. I can only accept it, if it was a #1 contenders match.
Speas vs Janela would've been much better with a proper build. The spots in the corner and the spiked piledriver were great.
Pentagon looked off in tag match and it dragged the match down for me. Normally, I would say that the post angle would make Pentagon look stupid, but him trying to do his taunt like he was looking into a mirror was hilariously stupid in all the right ways.
The womens title match was very good and it was way better than the first womens match. The end sequence was unreal regardless of gender.
I loved pretty much everything about the title match. Some say the MJF turn was too soon, but the next PPV is in 3 months and you want to give an incentive to people to keep ordering the PPVs with such twists.
Moxley vs Omega was awesome and much safer than people realize.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2019)

Dean a judge for a jericho match and no mention of the list of a 1004 holds


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Full Gear was exhausting in the best possible way and it was mainly due to the main event. Some thoughts from my side:
> 
> I thought Bea would win to extend the feud.
> I have no faith any of the stuff Brandi and Kong do will be explained. We just have to accept it.
> ...


I agree with all of this, and you just made me realize why turning MJF now was a pretty good idea.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2019)

MJF timing was perfect.  It's the attack when the person you're turning on is at their lowest.  Classic booking 101.

Also MJF has a legit reason for turning.  Cody wasn't exactly forgiving for the towel throw and the crowd telling Cody to fuck him up.

Fucking hell no wonder Renee made those tweets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The way it took a down turn



She knew what she was getting into when she said yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Mox vs Cleaner coming soon. 

Mox needs to work on his in ring stuff for that one. I know he'll lose but I badly want him to prove he can do more than death matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> She knew what she was getting into when she said yes.


She thought she did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

Also Cody and Kenny both are being told not to wrestle for a while so they're limited in single's wrestlers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Cody and Kenny both are being told not to wrestle for a while so they're limited in single's wrestlers



Interesting, so they are going to perform for the money matches then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 10, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting, so they are going to perform for the money matches then.


Not even. Cody is probably full time backstage for a while and Kenny has the women's division to worry about. Although it could be a work and the Cleaner shows up on Dynamite this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2019)

So has Cornette reviewed Full Gear yet.    Wanna hear his take on Rock n Roll Express with the Canadian Destroyer and suicide dive.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So has Cornette reviewed Full Gear yet.    Wanna hear his take on Rock n Roll Express with the Canadian Destroyer and suicide dive.


Look for it around 15 hrs from now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Still love how Mox vs Omega is being talked about still


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Still love how Mox vs Omega is being talked about still



As expected, a lot of actual analysts fuckin' hated it.

Bryan Alvarez got OK Boomer'd on Twitter which was something special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> As expected, a lot of actual analysts fuckin' hated it.
> 
> Bryan Alvarez got OK Boomer'd on Twitter which was something special.



Lol Alvarez bitches about WWE doing same shit over and over and yet Kenny vs Mox has story based deathmatch and he hates it. He deserves to watch WWE.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So has Cornette reviewed Full Gear yet.    Wanna hear his take on Rock n Roll Express with the Canadian Destroyer and suicide dive.


He's not reviewing it until the experience on Friday . Check his twitter for the drive thru though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2019)

Well good luck having that happen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well good luck having that happen.


Sin Cara blocked a fan who said he deserved better


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

So question, who next will wear the Sin Cara mask


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

WALTER to fight on raw tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER to fight on raw tonight.


Stop spamming


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Stop spamming



2 is fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 2 is fine


Smh abusing power like Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh abusing power like Vince



Sir may I go back one page where you posted twice in a row and I said nothing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Sir may I go back one page where you posted twice in a row and I said nothing?


No thats ok 

Also as much as I want to see WALTER not about to watch 3 hours of RAW. Probably will wait for clips.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No thats ok
> 
> Also as much as I want to see WALTER not about to watch 3 hours of RAW. Probably will wait for clips.



Just sneak in at the end of hour 2.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just sneak in at the end of hour 2.


Honestly can't even handle an hour anymore. I watched Smackdown and while enjoyed Tommaso and Bazler beating up Bayley , I kinda got sleepy for most of the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly can't even handle an hour anymore. I watched Smackdown and while enjoyed Tommaso and Bazler beating up Bayley , I kinda got sleepy for most of the show.



Oh I was actually saying do what you want and near hour 2 ending switch over for a quick 5 minute watch. 

Myself I just have it running in the background while pissing about in random pc games.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Oh I was actually saying do what you want and near hour 2 ending switch over for a quick 5 minute watch.
> 
> Myself I just have it running in the background while pissing about in random pc games.


I don't want to give them ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't want to give them ratings



Who said official channels << >>

But seriously I get ya =p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Who said official channels << >>
> 
> But seriously I get ya =p


Honestly if it wasn't for the boys here I'd had dropped wrestling a while ago before getting into the shows I am now.

NXT is good though that I'll never lie about.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2019)

WALTER match over, so I'm done with raw now.  

Seriously this NXT invasion though has shown one thing.  How many former NXT wrestlers are in the main roster now.  Pretty much all of them except OC and R-truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 11, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER match over, so I'm done with raw now.
> 
> Seriously this NXT invasion though has shown one thing.  How many former NXT wrestlers are in the main roster now.  Pretty much all of them except OC and R-truth.


So in other words have most of the roster turn on Smackdown and RAW


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 11, 2019)

Why do I get the feeling that we will see a Fiend/Black feud?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

Holy shit, I take the night off for my sanity in watching this show and not even past a page tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

For your viewing displeasure.

Shamrock may have got the win but Ryan's penis got the push.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox vs Cleaner coming soon.
> 
> Mox needs to work on his in ring stuff for that one. I know he'll lose but I badly want him to prove he can do more than death matches


Nope 
Its over for a very long time. What omega is saying here is that mox awakened something that will make him pay later.
This is kind of the point of that match, bringing back njpw cleaner omega, that's what mox wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Nope
> Its over for a very long time. What omega is saying here is that mox awakened something that will make him pay later.
> This is kind of the point of that match, bringing back njpw cleaner omega, that's what mox wanted.


Well Kenny can't be off tv for that long . 

Plus who does Mox go after next?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 12, 2019)

When the hell is this guy Wardlow supposed to debut? I'd like to believe his first fued will upper mid card.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Kenny can't be off tv for that long .
> 
> Plus who does Mox go after next?



Doesn't he still have beef with Pac?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Doesn't he still have beef with Pac?


They had the time draw thing but it didn't lead to anything in any show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Doesn't he still have beef with Pac?


They could go Pac-Mox but i think Pac is getting a title shot within his next 2 appearances, so if they go that route i would think it's going to be a gradual build until the next PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Phone line fixed, which means internet is back, which means can finally watch Full gear.
> 
> Not sure if I liked the express over Pride and Powerful after the match.  It stinks of "Yay AEW." while if exact same thing happened in WWE the internet would have shat hard on it.



I kinda had the same thought and was bracing myself for impact on the web, but was surprised when no one rose a stink.

At the risk of sounding fanboyish I'll play devil's advocate for that and say that the difference is that the post match was a result of hubris rather than your average 50/50 thing. Normally when post match beatdowns of the winners happen it's to retain heat because you backed yourself into a corner where you wanted neither party to lose, but one must.

In this situation LAX won and then proceeded to beat up the losers because they're dicks. Rock and Rolls, who they tried to kill the week prior, came in for the save and gave LAX a reciept. LAX got what they deserved for thinking they could bully people wihout consequences. Not to mention it's just a lot easier to stomach when heels are subject to this kinda stuff rather than faces.



Jon Moxley said:


> Lol Alvarez bitches about WWE doing same shit over and over and yet Kenny vs Mox has story based deathmatch and he hates it. He deserves to watch WWE.



lol, cut him some slack. He does make it a point to praise them when he can and is pretty forgiving of some of their more glaring flaws, this one just set him off because he hates hardcore spectacle matches.

He did bring up something weird when he was elaborating his position though. He said it was a spotfest with no build or story to any of it. I mean, it was a huge spotfest, but the story was pretty clear to me. Mox is a madman that wants to kill Ken, Ken is a showoff that wants to beat Mox at his own game. Mox was aiming to hurt so he hit, slammed and choked him with all manner of garbage specifically tailored to do so. Ken just had something to prove, so he was the one that brought out the actually goofy bullshit like the broom, glass and barbed wire web. Ken's not as good at this as Mox is and was soundly beaten as a result.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, I take the night off for my sanity in watching this show and not even past a page tonight.


you keep monday nights alive, brother.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Kenny can't be off tv for that long .
> 
> Plus who does Mox go after next?


 jericho. 
The next storyline leading into the February or January ppv will be mox trying to fight the inner circle to fight Jericho and try to end his reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

pat pat said:


> jericho.
> The next storyline leading into the February or January ppv will be mox trying to fight the inner circle to fight Jericho and try to end his reign.


Isn't the inner circle feuding with the Elite?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

Lol Sandow quit NWA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lol Sandow quit NWA



So return to WWE and Vince's shit or attempt AEW and have some creative freedom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So return to WWE and Vince's shit or attempt AEW and have some creative freedom.


I think it was kayfabe quit though so he'll be back 



Also the Question Mark makes his debut


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> you keep monday nights alive, brother.



Would rather spend my energy in the Toonami thread, especially with the current setup the block has as of current.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

Future world champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Future world champ



Eh, call me when the second coming of Kwang occurs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eh, call me when the second coming of Kwang occurs.


So in other words next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

So Dark premiering at 7 again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Dark premiering at 7 again?


No Dark this week due to being Friday as a special.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Would rather spend my energy in the Toonami thread, especially with the current setup the block has as of current.


monday night dead hour it is then. what is the current toonami block anyway?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2019)

lol wwe changed some of the sounds for the UK raw event.  Seth was getting boo'd and they put in cheers.  This is getting worse than when they pushed Roman, at least they kept his boos there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> monday night dead hour it is then. what is the current toonami block anyway?



MHA to start off the block followed by One Punch Man then Dr Stone then Fire Force then Food Sex Wars then Demon Slayer then Black Clover then JoJo Golden WInd then Shippuden then Lupin part 5 then the block concludes with a repeat episode of AoT.  DB Super ended and Boruto lost it's spot for the time being.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

It's heartwarming to know that Alister Black is the unofficial spokesmen for Pepperidge Farm and what not but fuck sakes there has to be a more kinder way of getting people to buy your Milano Cookies.   Those are great tasting cookies but damn, you don't  have to resort to threats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's heartwarming to know that Alister Black is the unofficial spokesmen for Pepperidge Farm and what not but fuck sakes there has to be a more kinder way of getting people to buy your Milano Cookies.   Those are great tasting cookies but damn, you don't  have to resort to threats.


Have Alistar Black say he wants an unsanctioned match. Someone will knock on his door


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Have Alistar Black say he wants an unsanctioned match. Someone will knock on his door



Shorty G.   But his schedule will not allow it since he's an extra for Space Jam.  I mean he's dressed the part and all he has to do is rub his body in urinal cakes until his skin turns blue and he'll pass as the short Monstar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shorty G.   But his schedule will not allow it since he's an extra for Space Jam.  I mean he's dressed the part and all he has to do is rub his body in urinal cakes until his skin turns blue and he'll pass as the short Monstar.


Damn 


It's good anyway. Joey Janela would hit on his wife to turn a wrestling match to a shoot


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> MHA to start off the block followed by One Punch Man then Dr Stone then Fire Force then Food Sex Wars then Demon Slayer then Black Clover then JoJo Golden WInd then Shippuden then Lupin part 5 then the block concludes with a repeat episode of AoT.  DB Super ended and Boruto lost it's spot for the time being.


Wish they put Lupin on earlier on the block and put Shippuden last. Not surprising Boruto lost its spot, did they run out of dub eps or were the ratings just that trash for it?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2019)

I really want to get into Lupin but all they ever showed over here were some weird dub where he was called wolf and it was only 2 of the movies.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)

CM Punk has gotta be the Royal Rumble "surprise entrant" favorite to win it, right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Good for Fox. They gave Punk the money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Wish they put Lupin on earlier on the block and put Shippuden last. Not surprising Boruto lost its spot, did they run out of dub eps or were the ratings just that trash for it?


Ratings were trash.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)

CM Punk will be surprise entrant #30 for the Rumble. Any other wrestler not named Stone Cold will get boo'd like that one time Rey got boo'd for not being Daniel Bryan. Punk will finally get to headline Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)

AJ Lee will probably come back too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> AJ Lee will probably come back too



If Vince apologizes for the wedding firing then probably


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> CM Punk will be surprise entrant #30 for the Rumble. Any other wrestler not named Stone Cold will get boo'd like that one time Rey got boo'd for not being Daniel Bryan. Punk will finally get to headline Wrestlemania.



Punk 101times between now and rumble "I'm not entering."

Internet (in olly davis wrestletalk style) : Punk surprise entrance at 30 confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Punk 101times between now and rumble "I'm not entering."
> 
> Internet (in olly davis wrestletalk style) : Punk surprise entrance at 30 confirmed


Oli is hilarious


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2019)

Joe with truths


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Good job bungling that return up Wwe. Way to underwhelm.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Good job bungling that return up Wwe. Way to underwhelm.



Fox is who runs it and got punk in, Vince at best gave a nod for it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Fox is who runs it and got punk in, Vince at best gave a nod for it.


Fox/Disney making things even shit.....shocker.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

lol, okay.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 13, 2019)

Hangman vs Pac might as well be a #1 contenders match, since Cody is out of the title picture now and both of them where behind him in the rankings anyway. I'd be interested in a Pac vs Jericho match.

I'm wondering, if MJFs big promo should open or close the show. Traditionally, one would say it should open the show, but I remember many WCW shows where big promos got positioned in the middle of the shows and such. AEW has a trend of starting their episodes real strong ratings-wise and then decline throughout, so maybe this is a good opportunity to get an upwards swing from the middle to the end of the show building it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Hangman vs Pac might as well be a #1 contenders match, since Cody is out of the title picture now and both of them where behind him in the rankings anyway. I'd be interested in a Pac vs Jericho match.
> 
> I'm wondering, if MJFs big promo should open or close the show. Traditionally, one would say it should open the show, but I remember many WCW shows where big promos got positioned in the middle of the shows and such. AEW has a trend of starting their episodes real strong ratings-wise and then decline throughout, so maybe this is a good opportunity to get an upwards swing from the middle to the end of the show building it up.



I'm guessing MJF is gonna feud with Dustin for a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Hope AEW doesn't react to CM Punk news. Stick to the stories and keep being you.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> Fox/Disney making things even shit.....shocker.



Disney doesn't own fox sports, wasn't allowed to.  This is still murdoch owned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Disney doesn't own fox sports, wasn't allowed to.  This is still murdoch owned.


 



I will murder you the next time you correct me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2019)

why are they still focusing on the Lana/Rusev angle?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will murder you the next time you correct me.


He thinks just cuz he's a mod now he's got big boy status


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He thinks just cuz he's a mod now he's got big boy status


 This place already has @Mider T  lurking around to correct spelling and Grammar. We do not need Captain fact correcter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will murder you the next time you correct me.


Where the hell did this heel turn come from?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He thinks just cuz he's a mod now he's got big boy status



If I was mod I'd be the nicest mod ever.



Except when it comes to burying certain people on this site.


Looking at you @teddy


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Superman said:


> I will murder you the next time you correct me.



Mickey Mouse has entered the chat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Mickey Mouse has entered the chat.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Where the hell did this heel turn come from?



Vince booking thread.
Stuff just happenin' now.
Accept.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Vince booking thread.
> Stuff just happenin' now.
> Accept.


Time to get someone to start plugging in plot holes...........



@Nemesis do your job


----------



## teddy (Nov 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If I was mod I'd be the nicest mod ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)

catching up to Full Gear. Brandi Rhodes got a nice little cake


----------



## Kuya (Nov 13, 2019)

WWE's Instagram is all in on CM Punk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Dammit youre too unburiable since you're the Cody Rhodes of this place . Never mind


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out why it took so long for wrestling to get Punk back. Back the brinks truck up to his door and he would've been back(on a limited schedule of course).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Kuya said:


> WWE's Instagram is all in on CM Punk



Um, Rollins does know Punk is working for Fox Sports not Vince right.  I mean from what I read WWE gave Fox their blessing to hire the guy but Fox has about one billion reasons to tell Vince to go fuck himself on who they can hire.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, Rollins does know Punk is working for Fox Sports not Vince right.  I mean from what I read WWE gave Fox their blessing to hire the guy but Fox has about one billion reasons to tell Vince to go fuck himself on who they can hire.


Seth trying to snake himself to another guy and feed off his heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Mox cutting a promo tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Time for some Dynamite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Hmm, recap of what happen this past weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Starting off with Moxley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

So Nakazawa vs Moxley. 

Run Naka run

Oh shit Naka threw away the oil.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, the guy threw his baby oil away for Mox.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

That was quick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Mox kicking ass and taking names


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

WWE should take notes, this is how you issue challenges to the back.  Up front, not from a closet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Babysaurus premiere huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Well Sex Order out with their gimps taking on 1/2 Jurassic Express and Nicholas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Sex Order out with their gimps taking on 1/2 Jurassic Express and Nicholas.


Nicholas flipped the bird. Time to call his mom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Come on man, we are teetering on child abuse from what is going on here.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Marko Stunt is over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn that was a noticeable botch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Well Sex Order wins, time for the gimps to celebrate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn that was a noticeable botch.


Recovered nicely


Noooo Marko dont 


Luchasaurus


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

He.


Bacc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn, that dinosaur is over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Lucha Express


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

That was awesome. Glad saurus is back.

Now ease off the high kicks, man. I don't think the fans will be as patient if you're out for a while yet again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shawn Spears is on a roll but I'm thinking him and Joey aren't done yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

So this a tag match.  Guessing the librarian will be eating the pin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Weird cut off promo. 

Dat Darby


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Well... that promo kinda petered out....

But never mind that shit, here comes D'Arby. I didn't even notice he'd been absent. Good to see him back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Wait so it's a triple threat match 

Loool Librarian missed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Ok three way then.  Guessing the librarian will still be eating the pin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Lmao JR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Oh shitttt Jon Moxley vs Darby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

I enjoy watching Darby but the guy really needs a new finisher.  That Coffin Drop must really take it's toll on his body.

Nvm, Darby want's to shorten his career even more, he's challenging Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I enjoy watching Darby but the guy really needs a new finisher.  That Coffin Drop must really take it's toll on his body.
> 
> Nvm, Darby want's to shorten his career even more, he's challenging Mox.


Maybe he'll make Darby into his young pupil


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

So a squash match featuring Nyla Rose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Wait a battle royal for a ring?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

So Allie the next victim for Brandi's passion project.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

Got home late so i didn't get to tune in until the Luchasaurus save.

Darby is consistently getting better pops than anyone outside of Cody, Kenny, Jericho, and maybe OC(lol).

Nyla might have to be brought out back to the shed if things don't start to improve.

Edit: This Awesome Kong and Brandi shit won't get over


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Allie has the highest win count of the women's division save Riho. Never on tv and the gets beat up by Kong.

Gonna be honest. Not a fan of that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

The endgame of Brandi's passion project.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Nashville deserves that burn since they wanted to cheer Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

HOLY SHIT MJF MOCKING CODY!!! 

FUCK YOU BUDDY!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

That crowd reaction towards MJF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Who tf did MJF pay for him to be allowed Cody's trademark extra?!?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

"Shit" quota filled.

MJF doesn't deserve to be given such a gift.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

The day will come when MJF gets his ass whipped


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

We've waited too long to hear MJF on the stick live.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

TWO SHITS?!?

IS THAT ALLOWED???

MJF gets a shit _and steals one_ like the heel he is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Dammit MJF.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Gahdammit, Chris. 

-----

GahdDAMMIT, Chris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> TWO SHITS?!?
> 
> IS THAT ALLOWED???
> 
> MJF gets a shit _and steals one_ like the heel he is.


He's definitely a super heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

So MJF in the Inner Circle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Fuck them up Cody!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

So it's the new guy Wardlor


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

lotta botch happenin' tonight.

Oh hey, there's Wardlow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

I called Wardlow fueding with Cody prior to Full Gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Well Wardlow debuts and kicks the hell out of Cody's ass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

TV 14!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm guessing since Inner Circle is bigger, the Elite is gonna have to get more help.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Heel-centric night tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Wardlow debuts and kicks the hell out of Cody's ass.


What WALTER should have done on Smackdown or Raw


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

PAC's bop entrance during a commercial 

Weird that we're getting a rematch between he and Page. I wonder if it's leading to an angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Holy shit, PAC not fucking around in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Damn PAC got turned upside down with that closeline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PAC gets back to his winnimg ways.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

PAC
IS
PISSED


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

PAC you bastard, you should have been DQ'ed for not letting up on those kicks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Lol that Orange Cassidy spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

LAX fears the Orange.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> LAX fears the Orange.



 I mean... have you seen how stiff his kicks are?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> LAX fears the Orange.


Indeed 

His kicks are too strong .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Love the chaos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Well shit, Young Buck just got destroyed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

Didn't want the Bucks to continue fueding with PNP, i don't want to see 50/50 booking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

"Guess what, we lied!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Private Party getting involved.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

Matt Travis mention 

I'm not familiar with the guy's work in the slightest, but the story of his death is fucked. Didn't know he knew Private Party.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Matt Travis mention
> 
> I'm not familiar with the guy's work in the slightest, but the story of his death is fucked. Didn't know he knew Private Party.




Yeah heard about his death.  Shame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Matt Travis mention
> 
> I'm not familiar with the guy's work in the slightest, but the story of his death is fucked. Didn't know he knew Private Party.



Solomonster and JD have had a tribute packed towards him at the start of some of their YouTube videos.  The worked with the guy at House of Glory and JD was the one affected by the death the most.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

So Inner Circle going for all the gold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Inner Circle going for all the gold.


Break Nashville's soul tonight


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 13, 2019)

Mia Yim is a snack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Weird seeing Frankie facing off against Jericho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

"We want Jericho" chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2019)

Wow, SCU scraped out a victory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2019)

Excellent swerve having Jericho rolled up.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2019)

>Scorpio pins Y2J

Holy crap, they're really high on this dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Scorpio Sky getting a shot it seems. Also lol Jericho's crying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Scorpio pins Y2J
> 
> Holy crap, they're really high on this dude.



Yep .  Cody said they have big plans for Scorpio but that they don't plan on breaking up SCU.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2019)

Io Shirai wins.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Scorpio Sky getting a shot it seems. Also lol Jericho's crying



Is he the charlotte of aew?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Is he the charlotte of aew?


Pretty much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Rivayir (Nov 14, 2019)

_MJF: And yet you wanna boo me as if I'm the villain.
MJF: Meanwhile, you people have been cheering for the real villain the whole time
MJF: And that villains name is Cody._

Lots of villain talk. Guess, if MJF wants a villain, Cody will give him a villain to even the odds.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2019)

I said this before and I stand by this statement.

MJF needs to be the future face of AEW.

The dude is only 23 and will only get better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> I said this before and I stand by this statement.
> 
> MJF needs to be the future face of AEW.
> 
> The dude is only 23 and will only get better.


Well im sure that's in the plans, that's why he hasn't been used at all until being thrusted into a main event level blood fued.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 14, 2019)

AEW: 957k (0.43 - 5th place in 18-34 demo)
NXT: 750k (0.25 - 22nd place in 18-34 demo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2019)

Full Gear served it's purpose, i imagine they did 130k+ buys.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2019)

PPV bump for AEW, ayy. 

The NXT number seems bad, but it really isn't when you think about it. I imagine the only reason last week did so well was because of the hotshotting involved. People were also probably curious about how the NXT show would look regarding the Crown Jewel thing (I know, one has nothing to do with the other, but that doesn't really dawn on people if there's a correlation there.)

Throw last week out, and the number is roughly the same as it's been for a bit now.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> PPV bump for AEW, ayy.
> 
> The NXT number seems bad, but it really isn't when you think about it. I imagine the only reason last week did so well was because of the hotshotting involved. People were also probably curious about how the NXT show would look regarding the Crown Jewel thing (I know, one has nothing to do with the other, but that doesn't really dawn on people if there's a correlation there.)
> 
> Throw last week out, and the number is roughly the same as it's been for a bit now.



I agree, that the NXT number is fine.

I can't help but think that NXT shot itself in the foot with this hastily created war that Vince so desperately wanted. I honestly think they could have around 1 Mil viewers regularly, if they waited a few more months, prepared longer, went on the road in bigger arenas, aired on another day thus doing their own thing and not being forced to be so reactionary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> PPV bump for AEW, ayy.
> 
> The NXT number seems bad, but it really isn't when you think about it. I imagine the only reason last week did so well was because of the hotshotting involved. People were also probably curious about how the NXT show would look regarding the Crown Jewel thing (I know, one has nothing to do with the other, but that doesn't really dawn on people if there's a correlation there.)
> 
> Throw last week out, and the number is roughly the same as it's been for a bit now.


I just worry Vince will say fuck it I'm running the show. 


I may be a big AEW mark but I love Tommaso and Velvet and I don't want them in Vince's clutches


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just worry Vince will say fuck it I'm running the show.
> 
> 
> I may be a big AEW mark but I love Tommaso and Velvet and I don't want them in Vince's clutches



Velveteen
Kieth Lee
Matt Riddle
as booked by Vince McMahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Velveteen
> Kieth Lee
> Matt Riddle
> as booked by Vince McMahon


If this keeps up I worry for NXt


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Velveteen
> Kieth Lee
> Matt Riddle
> as booked by Vince McMahon



Dream would end up being booked like Billy and Chuck but ramped up to 11


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dream would end up being booked like Billy and Chuck but ramped up to 11


Keith Lee would be the new Funkasaurus


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Keith Lee would be the new Funkasaurus



He might be the 4th person to use that theme song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He might be the 4th person to use that theme song.


Wait it's been used before?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait it's been used before?



Ernest "The Cat" Miller had it, I think.
I thought he was the only one though. Who the heck else used it?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2019)

NXT showed a lot of patience and restraint this week.

They were close last week!  They could have stacked the show to ensure a win!  Instead I was watching Xia Li vs Aliyah in the first hour.  I’m impressed.

I spent the night swapping between the two shows.  I probably split 50/50.  And I chose the nxt main event.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait it's been used before?



Earnest the Cat Miller was the first with it (As someone call my momma was his catchphrase in WCW and WWE run)
Funkasaurus Brodus Clay is the most known.
Xavier Woods on his debut on the main roster was using it with Clay's permission until Clay went heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Earnest the Cat Miller was the first with it (As someone call my momma was his catchphrase in WCW and WWE run)
> Funkasaurus Brodus Clay is the most known.
> Xavier Woods on his debut on the main roster was using it with Clay's permission until Clay went heel.


Oh wow. Didn't know that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2019)

lol bitching at Bucks and Kenny losing.  If they won they'd be bitching about that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2019)

Gonna be emotional


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2019)

D.Bry getting boos for verbally attacking the miz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2019)

So I saw clip of the Smackdown opening...............


How did you even get your most die hard fans to call that segment dog shit?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So I saw clip of the Smackdown opening...............
> 
> 
> How did you even get your most die hard fans to call that segment dog shit?



I just watched the last part of smackdown and missed the rest.  But damn the opening segment is hurting everyone involved Corbyn, reigns, Ali, gable, dolph and roode all come out worse from what I read because of what Vince is having Corbyn say.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I just watched the last part of smackdown and missed the rest.  But damn the opening segment is hurting everyone involved Corbyn, reigns, Ali, gable, dolph and roode all come out worse from what I read because of what Vince is having Corbyn say.


Vince has control of NXT guys at SS. I'm scared dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2019)

Also


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2019)

So.....when is it going to become an actual 3 way instead of nxt vs smackdown and nxt vs raw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> So.....when is it going to become an actual 3 way instead of nxt vs smackdown and nxt vs raw?


Apparently on RAW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently on RAW


Less then a week before the actual ppv.....what great fucking build up.....I say sarcastically.....as I scoff.....scornfully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Superman said:


> Less then a week before the actual ppv.....what great fucking build up.....I say sarcastically.....as I scoff.....scornfully.


May Vince Mcmahon feel your wrath


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince has control of NXT guys at SS. I'm scared dude.



I'm part scared, but with some of the NXT people, we know Vince has future plans for.  Baszler I actually suspect will win, not clean but I wouldn't put it past Vince to use it to have Rousey have an appearance to distract Becky.  I know she can't do much after her finger injury but just a distraction or a punch is enough.  Since we know somewhere in the future when Rousey has her family sorted she'll likely do Brock style appearances and Vince wants that horsewomen vs Horsewomen feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm part scared, but with some of the NXT people, we know Vince has future plans for.  Baszler I actually suspect will win, not clean but I wouldn't put it past Vince to use it to have Rousey have an appearance to distract Becky.  I know she can't do much after her finger injury but just a distraction or a punch is enough.  Since we know somewhere in the future when Rousey has her family sorted she'll likely do Brock style appearances and Vince wants that horsewomen vs Horsewomen feud.


Yea but I ignore the MMA women and horsewomen cause it's sorta obvious. I'm referring to guys like Gargano, Tommaso and even Dudebro


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but I ignore the MMA women and horsewomen cause it's sorta obvious. I'm referring to guys like Gargano, Tommaso and even Dudebro



I get ya, I'm somewhat saddened though because nxt vs raw vs smackdown could be a good storyline for kafabe takeover if Triple h could just convince Vince to enjoy his earned retirement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I get ya, I'm somewhat saddened though because nxt vs raw vs smackdown could be a good storyline for kafabe takeover if Triple h could just convince Vince to enjoy his earned retirement.


This feels like Invasion all over again.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This feels like Invasion all over again.



We do not talk about that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We do not talk about that.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Fine I'll allow the talk.  Vince should have at least tried to buy out contacts of those with Billionaire Ted instead of Dubya C Dubya and have those win the war at least short term to get what he originally wanted via the back door.  A wcw show and wwf show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So I saw clip of the Smackdown opening...............
> 
> 
> How did you even get your most die hard fans to call that segment dog shit?



The die-hards will stay around no matter what. They live for these kind of segments, since they have been conditioned to them.

WWE is actually genius for moving SD from USA to FOX to artificially increase the viewing number by simply moving to a new channel with a further reach. Once their FOX deal is up, they can just move to an even bigger channel. The die-hards will stay around and the new viewers will give them the opportunity to claim that everything is fine ratings-wise, if there's a channel with more of a reach than FOX available (NBC?) and they're interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2019)

Man Cornette went in hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Jim Cornette when he tells 80s stories is awesome to listen to. When he starts nagging about today's wrestling he's as annoying as hell. He's not funny to me.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jim Cornette when he tells 80s stories is awesome to listen to. When he starts nagging about today's wrestling he's as annoying as hell. He's not funny to me.



I haven't watched the video because I don't wanna contribute to the clicks he fishes for with that personality of his, but _to be fair to Corney_, pretty much no one in an analytical role liked the Kenny/Mox match.

Even Matt McCarthy from the We Watch Wrestling podcast, probably one of the most forgiving and chill public figures in the wrestling fanscope, said he wasn't a fan of how goofy it was. Of the guys I'm aware of, the only one who wholeheartedly enjoyed it was JDNY.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2019)

Fox/WWE/Punk need to get together and bring back the small web series WWE had where Punk would read "fan mail" and go absolutely nuts over grammatical mistakes.

Edit

Oh shit it's already happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I haven't watched the video because I don't wanna contribute to the clicks he fishes for with that personality of his, but _to be fair to Corney_, pretty much no one in an analytical role liked the Kenny/Mox match.
> 
> Even Matt McCarthy from the We Watch Wrestling podcast, probably one of the most forgiving and chill public figures in the wrestling fanscope, said he wasn't a fan of how goofy it was. Of the guys I'm aware of, the only one who wholeheartedly enjoyed it was JDNY.


It's not about that, dude's been a prick online calling people pedos, shitting on Janela and Marco.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> oh...



Plus he said some sexists shit and also told people to kill themselves


----------



## God Movement (Nov 17, 2019)

@Raiden It won't be long until Roman gets the belt again..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Raiden It won't be long until Roman gets the belt again..



Yikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

God Movement said:


> @Raiden It won't be long until Roman gets the belt again..


I think Vince is pissed at Roman for not burying Moxley on the SI article.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think Vince is pissed at Roman for not burying Moxley on the SI article.



Also wouldn't be surprised if Vince is also worried about Roman relapsing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also wouldn't be surprised if Vince is also worried about Roman relapsing.


True. I worry as hell for Roman now every time I do see him


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Also wouldn't be surprised if Vince is also worried about Roman relapsing.



This tbh. Something I've been contemplating for a little but now.

Dude's halted peoples' pushes plenty of times in the past due to how "injury prone" they supposedly are and the company uses that as an excuse all the time to justify the on-again-off-again booking.

I can't imaging how skittish they could be with a guy that got cancer twice.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This tbh. Something I've been contemplating for a little but now.
> 
> Dude's halted peoples' pushes plenty of times in the past due to how "injury prone" they supposedly are and the company uses that as an excuse all the time to justify the on-again-off-again booking.
> 
> I can't imaging how skittish they could be with a guy that got cancer twice.


His cancer coupled with fan reception makes him a risky commodity for Vince. Vince's entire goal is who can "get over mainstream" and "how can he get to that point without letting them go over" he's basically mastered edging. Roman doesn't fit that description but Seth did, at one point. My heart of hearts tells me vince is all the way in with Gable & Bray. He wants them to become as big as possible before pulling the rug out from them. Trust me that HIAC match with Seth was no accident.

That's why AEW has the president because eventually one of these guys is going to get over big time and nobody will stifle their popularity, I'll trll you right now it's looking like Darby Allin is that guy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2019)

Cornette was right about Omega/Moxley.  That was not wrestling!  If you want to beat WWE, you won’t put on matches like that.  There’s no future for AEW if they try to imitate ECW.

Their $50 PPV was a one match show.

This MJF guy is for real.  They have something here.  Don’t ruin it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Cornette was right about Omega/Moxley.  That was not wrestling!  If you want to beat WWE, you won’t put on matches like that.  There’s no future for AEW if they try to imitate ECW.
> 
> Their $50 PPV was a one match show.
> 
> This MJF guy is for real.  They have something here.  Don’t ruin it.


Rukia shut up please. Don't bring that cancer tribalism here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2019)

I want aew to do better.  What’s wrong with that??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I want aew to do better.  What’s wrong with that??


No you dont. Saying FG only had one good match was utter bs.

You are either back to trolling or you're marking for WWE hard.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2019)

Kenny Olivier needs to stop making faces like his buttplug fell out too!  It makes me ashamed to be a wrestling fan!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

You proved my point.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2019)

AEW is just the new TNA if they don’t fix their issues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

So @Raiden how come you're not around as much?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So @Raiden how come you're not around as much?



Law school and finals are here. I haven't been studying properly either so I'm getting my ass kicked atm. My school has non traditional grades though so that's at least good (60% of people get P for Pass).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Law school and finals are here. I haven't been studying properly either so I'm getting my ass kicked atm. My school has non traditional grades though so that's at least good (60% of people get P for Pass).


Damn well good luck dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 17, 2019)

So I'll share my top ten fave wrestlers

1.) Moxley
2.) Ciampa
3.)Becky
4.) WALTER
5.) Fiend
6.) Gargano
7.) Velvet Dream
8.) Tessa Blanchard
9.) Kenny Omega
10.) Ishii

Tough list I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Did you  want it? (Mox beating Kenny)

Me: Yes.

What did it cost?

Me: Everything


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> AEW is just the new TNA if they don’t fix their issues.


The Bucks and Kenny are the most over act in wrestling period, TNA never came close even with AJ on top.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So I'll share my top ten fave wrestlers
> 
> 1.) Moxley
> 2.) Ciampa
> ...


That's a pretty good list, no love for tag teams though? Mine is:

1. Walter
2. ZSJ
3. Riddle
4. PNP/LAX
5. Omega
6. MJF
7. Fiend
8. Cody
9. Bucks
10. Naito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's a pretty good list, no love for tag teams though? Mine is:
> 
> 1. Walter
> 2. ZSJ
> ...


I went with singles first. I'll do tag teams in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Private Party gimmick gonna rule this night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Also they'll be on Jericho's cruise the week after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

He tagged Tony Khan.  Well he works for Fox not Vince so. 


Fuck man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He tagged Tony Khan.  Well he works for Fox not Vince so.
> 
> 
> Fuck man.


He should have tagged everyone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He should have tagged everyone



He's just playing the game.  Remember he stated when you think you  have the answers he changes the culture.... until he finds out the current culture are a bunch of immediate gratifying fuck nuts that want tomorrow yesterday and he finds his ass nailed to the proverbial cross is he doesn't deliver now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He's just playing the game.  Remember he stated when you think you  have the answers he changes the culture.... until he finds out the current culture are a bunch of immediate gratifying fuck nuts that want tomorrow yesterday and his finds his ass nailed to the proverbial cross is he doesn't deliver now.



Well he's gonna have to learn the new roster


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

So who is suffering RAW tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is suffering RAW tonight?


You?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You?



I'll suffer an hour..... for community service you know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'll suffer an hour..... for community service you know.


It might be a good show


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It might be a good show


where is this optimism coming from?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It might be a good show


What makes you think so?


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> He tagged Tony Khan.  Well he works for Fox not Vince so.
> 
> 
> Fuck man.


Cornette spent his life cosplaying as lupin the 3rd but can't handle when other wrestlers do it. smh


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 18, 2019)

Uh oh?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Uh oh?


TK is a real one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Uh oh?



The hell!?   Already read Orton's response, just waiting for Becky and her bitch to come in on that as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Took the night off last Mon, this past Sat's Toonami was so good feel  like I can tolerate a bit on what will happen tonight.  So RAW on now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

She doesn't give a bollocks. 

And the channels just change when those two showed up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What makes you think so?


Trying to be positive. I'm sick of seeing AEW and WWE fans shit on each show. It's tiring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> where is this optimism coming from?!


Guess just relieve all the shitting on E.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Welp Shitconics stomped on by both Raw and NXT so that's fine.  Some men getting emasculated by Becky at the end of that segment..... well what works


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Tuning into RAW gonma try to find positives


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Well AOnastyPP making a statement.  So the toy geeks out for tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Guess the positive is AJ and OC never giving up om dead crowd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Didn't know Orange County had representation in AJ and the Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Orange County had representation in AJ and the Club.


His kicks are so devastating that AJ was inspired to be part of Orange Cassidy Club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

So tonight is technically a Go Home show due to the PPV happening this weekend right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Are those slight "CM Punk" chants I'm hearing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Humberto is a good talent. 

Also shit Seth got boos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

What are the chances those "cheers" are being pumped in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Did this fucker compare himself to Brady?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> What are the chances those "cheers" are being pumped in.


100% chance.

The crowd was barely alive and when Seth showed it was loud boos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did this fucker compare himself to Brady?!


He's more like Mitchell Trubisky


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Recapping the Lana/Lashley/Rusev cucking segment.... man they want those views lost.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Hmm the positive is that Jose Jose has tv time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Remember this match is sponsored by Brazzers.   So BBC vs Go Away Jose.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Rusev Day chants XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Dammit I changed the channel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit I changed the channel


 Well when the ratings drop happens we know when.  And why is Lana switching accents.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Well I guess it's better than running around the ring chasing jobbertitle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Also noting congrats on fucking you promo Lana. 

So BBC's new finisher is the CockLock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

So Rusev hasn't resigned with WWE apparently .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Rusev hasn't resigned with WWE apparently .



And he defended this angle though.

So if he resigns it's the Cuck-Master vs BBC in the first ever Lana rides the pole match at the next PPV.  The network will be getting those subscriptions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And he defended this angle thought.
> 
> So if he resigns it's the Cuck-Master vs BBC in the first ever Lana rides the pole match at the next PPV.  The network will be getting those subscriptions.


He's probably making sure Vince doesn't extend his contract due to any injury he's had


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Was that a Make a Wish kid he just gave his shirt to..... honestly the PR just to keep Rollins in a positive light.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was that a Make a Wish kid he just gave his shirt to..... honestly the PR just to keep Rollins in a positive light.


The real Roman Reigns


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Bucks and Kenny are the most over act in wrestling period, TNA never came close even with AJ on top.


They were hot in 2018.  Both acts are ice cold in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

This Andrade vs Rollins match is really good


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They were hot in 2018.  Both acts are ice cold in AEW.


Then why are they beating WWE's A shows in the 18-49 demo? Just because they aren't booking themselves over the entire roster doesn't mean they're cold, outside of Orange Cassidy nobody gets the pop Kenny does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Smackdown sent the Lucha House party?!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Entertaining match but Lucha Shit Party causing the DQ and Almas and Rollins having to sell to Grand Cock Oh Lick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Congrats, that segment just made Alister Black look like a dumb ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Entertaining match but Lucha Shit Party causing the DQ and Almas and Rollins having to sell to Grand Cock Oh Lick.


Is the cuck story still in your mind?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is the cuck story still in your mind?



I've been shitting on Gran Metalik's name before BBC and his story came into prominence.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

lol have CM Punk Backstage reveal on Raw, doesn't use Cult of Personality.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

So the take out CM Punk's "Cult of Personality" song.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I've been shitting on Gran Metalik's name before BBC and his story came into prominence.


Damn you're more consistent than some shows


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the take out CM Punk's "Cult of Personality" song.



Vince doesn't want to pay Living Colour.  I mean we know how he has that family guy skin colour chart at home.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

I think Akira is trying to be Japanese Spider-Man with those shorts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Good match between Tozawa and Murphy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

The fuck is this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

So a squash match. Dammit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Just kill the 7/11 title please, the novelty died a slow death a long time ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Also the person who came up with Rowen's cage pet gimmick needs to be stuffed inside a burlock bag and beaten silly.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also the person who came up with Rowen's cage pet gimmick needs to be stuffed inside a burlock bag and beaten silly.


ROFL 

It was probably Pritchard


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just kill the 7/11 title please, the novelty died a slow death a long time ago.


we never did get that pay off of drake maverick and his thick as oatmeal wife.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Ah they showed Moxley in the commercial for tlc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> we never did get that pay off of drake maverick and his thick as oatmeal wife.



After Lashley is done with Lana, I'm guessing that will be his next conquest for his BBC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> After Lashley is done with Lana, I'm guessing that will be his next conquest for his BBC.


Drake legit will be fapping in the corner crying


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Ugh Raw has had some legit matches but the crowd and length make it boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Drake legit will be fapping in the corner crying




But of course.  Honestly, WWE has the talent to put on great matches but creative is stuck on Animal House mode.  I mean I would call RAW a Factory of Sadness but the Cleveland Browns already have a monopoly on that type of mediocrity.  WWE though does have their own version of a Baker Mayfield in Seth Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But of course.  Honestly, WWE has the talent to put on great matches but creative is stuck on Animal House mode.  I mean I would call RAW a Factory of Sadness but the Cleveland Browns already have a monopoly on that type of mediocrity.  WWE though does have their own version of a Baker Mayfield in Seth Rollins.


Nah he's straight up Mitch. I say it cause he's a Bears fan and complains about media


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Finishers a shit in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

What a dumb way to go to commercial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Awkward restart


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> After Lashley is done with Lana, I'm guessing that will be his next conquest for his BBC.


They will feud over the 24/7 title during the story and at one point Drake will say fuck it and use the cucking to his advantage and pin Lashley while he's pounding his wife.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Triple H bringing in continuity


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

So HHH recruiting Owens back to NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't get why Undisputed attacked KO. He didn't show signs of fighting NXT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Well Undisputed just fucked up that chance of getting Owens to join.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Also get some named people out instead of sending in jobber central to help out Owens at the start of that fighting segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Humberto vs AJ ?  Meh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Humberto vs AJ ?  Meh.



That makes it how many times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That makes it how many times.


Wait it happened before? 


Also Paul thats not a pipe , thats a bat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Meh, rather watch Jiren Lesners.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't get why Undisputed attacked KO. He didn't show signs of fighting NXT



UE going to betray NXT thinking they are bigger than the brand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> UE going to betray NXT thinking they are bigger than the brand.



Cole about to fuck up another group after he fucked up the BC  

No wonder he got kicked out by the Young Bucks


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, rather watch Jiren Lesners.


Is this a special ep I didn't know about??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Is this a special ep I didn't know about??


New series . Its called Dragon Ball Heroes I think


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Is this a special ep I didn't know about??



It's from the Super Dragon Ball Heroes series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Natalya really is boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Why was this match made anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why was this match made anyway.


To get Asuka in momentum mode to challenge Becky for the belt?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Lol the guy with the AEW shirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> To get Asuka in momentum mode to challenge Becky for the belt?



By winning on the resident jobber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> By winning on the resident jobber.




We've had plenty of squash matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

<Raw and Smackdown both get attacked by NXT
< Could overwhelm NXT
<Smackdown attacks Raw instead



God fucking dammit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> <Raw and Smackdown both get attacked by NXT
> < Could overwhelm NXT
> <Smackdown attacks Raw instead
> 
> ...



It fit with Vince's narrative, ,there are none.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It fit with Vince's narrative, ,there are none.


That Smackdown is stupid?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Too many suicide dives. Stop it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

That cross over promotion DB Super Heroes is based on.  An arcade card game.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Captain Roman not leading the charge.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Orton selling for Grand Cock Oh Lick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Captain Roman not leading the charge.


He joins NXT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

NXT standing tall, guessing we know who is getting swept at the PPV.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He joins NXT



Roman, Seth and Adam cole are left in.  Roman spears Seth and walks out to the back and in last act of defiance says it was for Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Roman, Seth and Adam cole are left in.  Roman spears Seth and walks out to the back and in last act of defiance says it was for Mox.


You just fixed Roman's character in one minute


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

Swear to god though NXT will have the whole roster, if they lose to AEW in ratings then I will be shocked as hell and also give all the credit to Mox and Darby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)

Open door my ass, this is desperation on HHH part to keep NXT partially under his control.  If ratings don't improve Wed you know Vince will try to use his magic touch to turn gold into shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Open door my ass, this is desperation on HHH part to keep NXT partially under his control.  If ratings don't improve Wed you know Vince will try to use his magic touch to turn gold into shit.


Honestly I don't blame him. If Vince gets control, its over


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2019)

I didn’t watch the show.  But I saw part of Lana’s promo.  Restraining order keeping Rusev 90 miles away from her.  Later corrected to 90 feet.  Lmao.  Hilarious promo botch!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2019)

Do you guys remember what happened after Survivor Series last year?   Vince and all of the McMahon’s came out and apologized.  They promised change.  They fired Constable Corbin and Paige and they took control back of both Raw and Smackdown.  But there were no changes.  This was all a ploy to try to hang onto their audience until they got to the Rumble and Wrestlemania season.

What will they try in December this year?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

I'm hoping he either gets his chance with Bray to do a long feud with those two allowed creative freedom or the Broken one allowed to feud with Luchasaurus on AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

They kept the fucking botch promo.  Holy shit I feel sorry for Lashley, you can see it on his face on what his career has turned into.  It's been reported that Lana and Lashley, the ones "engaged" in this adultery, are uncomfortable with this story line yet her real life husband is defending this garbage.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t watch the show.  But I saw part of Lana’s promo.  Restraining order keeping Rusev 90 miles away from her.  Later corrected to 90 feet.  Lmao.  Hilarious promo botch!



Just say as Russian she doesn't use "backwards imperial measurements."


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's from the Super Dragon Ball Heroes series.





Jon Moxley said:


> New series . Its called Dragon Ball Heroes I think


Oh I know of the video game series but never bothered to watch the anime for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> They kept the fucking botch promo.  Holy shit I feel sorry for Lashley, you can see it on his face on what his career has turned into.  It's been reported that Lana and Lashley, the ones "engaged" in this adultery, are uncomfortable with this story line yet her real life husband is defending this garbage.


Rusev exposing himself as a cuck pimping out Lana.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Team NXT is likely safe as Triple H is rumoured to be part of their survivor series team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

NWA Power about to start soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Smh Nick Aldis being a dick to Murdoch 

Oh no. NWA might be doing a cucking angle


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

*cough* Jon merging posts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *cough* Jon merging posts


Ive been making them take longer 


Honestly there's nobody that I know I can talk to about NWA 


Also Melina showed up in NWA and got no pop .


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ive been making them take longer
> 
> 
> Honestly there's nobody that I know I can talk to about NWA
> ...



We don't get NWA here  Otherwise, I'd check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> We don't get NWA here  Otherwise, I'd check it out.


It's on Youtube though


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's on Youtube though



Youtube has localisation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Youtube has localisation.


Thats bs


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

ok just checked again.  We can get up to 2 weeks ago.  Less than 24 hours with AEW I'm fine with, that far back hell no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Sorry @Nemesis but just wanted to share that another promotion's title will be defended on Dark next week


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sorry @Nemesis but just wanted to share that another promotion's title will be defended on Dark next week



I snuck in a post anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I snuck in a post anyway


Still glad you can get NWA at least.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Hmm, interesting tag team the Young Bucks are facing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Strong Arts with a strong showing despite the loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Strong Arts with a strong showing despite the loss.


The records will reset on January so if they are with the company they'll get to show out soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

So that was the tail end of Dark so will be watching it from the start.

Also anyone going to be watching WWE Aftershow later on tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So that was the tail end of Dark so will be watching it from the start.
> 
> Also anyone going to be watching WWE Aftershow later on tonight.


Probably will to see if Punk decides to shoot now on Khan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Well Private Party vs Best Friend with Orange Cassidy being over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Hmm, Best Friends over Private Party in that match.


Just finished watching the women's tag that had Riho teaming with Bake again to face Swole and Statlander.  Needless to say I was very impressed with Statlander's performance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

@Nemesis never mind I'm dropping that NWA. Shit flew by me but Cornette said some racist shit on the commentary


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

This was today. Flew past me




This got posted a few days ago.

Smdh.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 19, 2019)

Damn, that's really fucked up. Fuck him :/


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Worst part is NWA is taped so they had months to delete that. The only reason they did is due to the backlash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This was today. Flew past me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well shit!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit!?


Yea... Pretty fucked .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Well about 10 minutes away to see if Punk has opinions or is going to tow the company line.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 19, 2019)

that's definitely more messed up since it was taped and could have been caught before being published. nonetheless, he shouldn't even be talking like that anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well about 10 minutes away to see if Punk has opinions or is going to tow the company line.


Well it lost it's heat cause everyone on Twitter is shitting on Cornette


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well it lost it's heat cause everyone on Twitter is shitting on Cornette



So much for Punk then.   Well he does have an hour so he can say something homophobic on Twitter then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So much for Punk then.   Well he does have an hour so he can say something homophobic on Twitter then.


Dude probably will shoot on Khan though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Well looks like Moon will be making regular appearances on this show if she is still recovering from her injury.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2019)

Cornette went full hogan it seems.  Never go full Hogan.

Also NWA had to know about this, so fuck them too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Meh, Renee giving the interview so it's softball questions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Cornette went full hogan it seems.  Never go full Hogan.
> 
> Also NWA had to know about this, so fuck them too.



Looks like Billy Corgan is going to have to go back on tour with the Smashing Pumpkins to recoup the money that's going to be lost to soften the bad PR that's going to occur.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like Billy Corgan is going to have to go back on tour with the Smashing Pumpkins to recoup the money that's going to be lost to soften the bad PR that's going to occur.


Have Tony Khan buy it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Punk looks like he regrets being on the show already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Why is David on there.... fuck sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is David on there.... fuck sakes.


He's a deathmatch guy now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Well we know what the cause of why Ready to Rumble failed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh Booker, Russo of all people has a win on you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Lmfao Punk did regret being on the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Rollins chiming in on Punk means more dumb ass remarks are to be had.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rolins chiming in on Punk means more dumb ass remarks are to be had.


Seth's not cool


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Reading reports NWA has pulled the episode of Powerr off of YouTube.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Reading reports NWA has pulled the episode of Powerr off of YouTube.



That's their big move. They are idiots.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Fox employee, fuck sakes, he's a Fox employee now. The fuck are these fans wanting matches now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

Punk referencing Moxley


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Punk referencing Moxley



Poor Renee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Renee.


I'm pretty sure Mox is laughing at Renee right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Also see Rollins tweeting Punk only to have the guy to tell him to stop acting the clown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 19, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also see Rollins tweeting Punk only to have the guy to tell him to stop acting the clown.




Trying to kayfabe challenge and then get rekted in a shoot. Truly this is Seth's worst year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2019)

Fuck sakes, that slip on Seth.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 20, 2019)

Seth is probably trying to think of something witty to post on twitter right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Fullmetal said:


> Seth is probably trying to think of something witty to post on twitter right now.



It's Seth "Bitching" Rollins, he'll have Becky tweet at Punk for him to lessen the backlash


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh, wow. He just called him a coward.

I wanted more


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Dammit Rollins can't help himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Rollins can't help himself.



Goddamn I love Twitter sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

I just stayed up to watch Punk on a secondary fox channel, come in and roast wwe and i enjoyed the hell out of that. 

Tony Khan you fucked up big time my man.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Rollins can't help himself.



oli davis: CM Punk WWE in-ring. return confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

This has been an interesting day.  First the snafu with Cornette's commentary and now a Fox employed CM Punk having to explain to Rollins why to keep off of twitter.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Also Seth knows how to type on twitter?  On the shield anniversary Roman actually wrote something meaningful and included Mox.  Seth just clicks retweet button.

Also saw this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Yeah Freudian slip.

He's playing the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This has been an interesting day.  First the snafu with Cornette's commentary and now a Fox employed CM Punk having to explain to Rollins why to keep off of twitter.


Which started early morning with Khan vs Orton

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Just thought of something, but with Punk signed with Fox he gets to experience something WWE could never provide him, company plan health insurance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 20, 2019)

Very solid episode of Dark this week. 
AEW went out of their way to make Statlander look good. 
Dustin was hilarious on commentary.

Next weeks Dark should be great with Omega vs Evans for the AAA Championship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


Cornette will never learn. ROFL


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 20, 2019)

And someone posted a clip of him Hard R-ing. Dude is probably done in any televised wrestling program.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Brian Zane from Wrestling with regret got blocked by his Kayfabe father Jim Cornette and it wasn't because of the hard R (although it was mentioned in the video.)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cornette fucked up big time but I'm not going to sit here and act like he's a racist because he made a joking analogy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette fucked up big time but I'm not going to sit here and act like he's a racist because he made a joking analogy.


Hate to repost so soon but see my last few pages posts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hate to repost so soon but see my last few pages posts.


I didn't see much but you found it distasteful, which i agree with but I'm not shunning him for that.

 I seen someone else a few pages back said he went full Hogan, that's bullshit. Hogan made it known he seen Black people as less than human, Cornette made a distasteful joke centered around stereotyped living conditions of people.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm going on a limb here and predict that Shida will beat Baker tonight, they will shake hands afterwards, Baker starts to leave, Shida will get attacked by Kong, Baker will look back and not make the save and that will start her heel turn.

AEW risks people turning on Baker, if she beats (submits) Shida here. They've not exactly been subtle about her big push.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

I just heard about Corney getting into some shit via apparently racist comments on Powerr, which is... really funny. I'm not one for Schadenfreude, but something eventually had to give with that guy's tendency to be a loudmouth ballsack, and it's hilarious to me that it was this soon.

I still need to catch up, so I haven't seen the episode. So, was it actually racist or was it "Current year" racist?



PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Rollins can't help himself.



Speaking of ballsacks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



That said, like most of his shitposting though, he's probably just working. I just wish it wasn't so lame. Or didn't run entirely counter to his TV persona.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 20, 2019)

If this isn't on Dynamite, AEW is cancelled:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I didn't see much but you found it distasteful, which i agree with but I'm not shunning him for that.
> 
> I seen someone else a few pages back said he went full Hogan, that's bullshit. Hogan made it known he seen Black people as less than human, Cornette made a distasteful joke centered around stereotyped living conditions of people.


No the post where he used the nword


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I just heard about Corney getting into some shit via apparently racist comments on Powerr, which is... really funny. I'm not one for Schadenfreude, but something eventually had to give with that guy's tendency to be a loudmouth ballsack, and it's hilarious to me that it was this soon.
> 
> I still need to catch up, so I haven't seen the episode. So, was it actually racist or was it "Current year" racist?
> 
> ...



You won't find the actual time he said it. They edited out.

He basically said Trevor Murdock is the only one who could get away with running with a bucket of chicken in Ethiopia


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He basically said Trevor Murdock is the only one who could get away with *running with a bucket of chicken in Ethiopia*



Holy shit. 

Yeah, that's really bad. "Actually" it is, then.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You won't find the actual time he said it. They edited out.
> 
> He basically said Trevor Murdock is the only one who could get away with running with a bucket of chicken in Ethiopia



Yeah, Cornette's done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Becky Lynch will be on tonight .

I see a massacre in ratings for NXT tonight.

Oh well as long as People have fun


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

AEW time.

Cold open?
Shame, I like the opening. Hope that doesn't become a habit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

AEW on now.  So singles action for one of the Bucks.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh, that's right, Matt did get killed last week.

I was wondering why Nick had a single's match tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Nick vs Fenix gonna be fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

That's a Lucha gimmick to get behind, unlike WWE's Lucha Cock Party.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

This crowd awesome though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This crowd awesome though



The true test will come in mid December.  Remember, Dynamite in Corpus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The true test will come in mid December.  Remember, Dynamite in Corpus.


Nah it's too late. All the small shows made up for Corpus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy shit, these sequences.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

...I see you, Nick.

"I'll put you nibbas over, but I ain't gettin' shown up by a _bird_."


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy smokes, that suplex was CRAZY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

That muscle buster though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy shit, nice modified Muscle Buster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Dat disrespect.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Good way to start the night.

Meltzer _*seething*_ that Bucks keep takin' Ls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dat disrespect.


He doesn't want to become the merch freak's new toy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shida is awesome


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Shida is going over right?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

I like tonight's stage. They moved the tron to the center floor.


Audio leveling for the entrances is kinda bad though. I can barely hear the announcers over the music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

So Baker vs Shida now.  But honestly, they should sign Statlander, she was very impressive at the Dark episode.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Baker looks like she has to do the job, if she does lose she can fuck off s cliff for that attitude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice sequnce but Shida needs to win


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Shida is going over right?



I hope. Ship has sailed for me with Britt.
I won't bitch if she wins, since they seem to have a lot of faith in her, but she gives me a case of the yawns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Baker vs Shida now.  But honestly, they should sign Statlander, she was very impressive at the Dark episode.


She's got athletism and looks like she can fight Nyla and Kong and it's believable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

True irony, I'd rather get teeth pulled than watch Baker wrestle.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> True irony, I'd rather get teeth pulled than watch Baker wrestle.



lol, I wouldn't go that far. 
Ain't like she's Eva Marie or the IIconics or anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, I wouldn't go that far.
> Ain't like she's Eva Marie or the IIconics or anything.


She's green as hell but she does have a cool finisher and her gimmick is fine. She just needs time in the lower card of the women's.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Aubree getting the rare ref heat.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Lotta nose issues recently in wrestling....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, I wouldn't go that far.
> Ain't like she's Eva Marie or the IIconics or anything.


I enjoyed the Iconics @WM more than i enjoyed anything Baker has done outside of her mini fued with Bea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lotta nose issues recently in wrestling....


They saw where it led Becky and now they all want that fame


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Aubree getting the rare ref heat.



Even being the best ref on the brand won't save you from the crowd's insatiable thirst for weapon-based *violence*


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They saw where it led Becky and now they all want that fame



Trailblazer Lynch they call her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Finishing sequence please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Way to go Shida

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Shida with that heel move.  And gets the win after some near falls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok Kenny, you can stay on the book for one more week hut your ass is on the hot seat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Traiblazer Lynch they call her.


Next thing you know she'll break her arm and still wrestle


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Please don't say that fat ass is evil uno


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

The hell is this promo package.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Wait what the hell?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cheap rip on the fiend?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

New game for everyone.  When this interview comes out, take a shot every time Undertaker says "You know."


Just a small taster in this 1-minute preview he says it 3 times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Adam Paige y u leave the Elite?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hangman makes adam cole look like a vanilla midget


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

"I dunno where this is going..." -JR

Same JR, same. But hey, they're trying something. Better than the "nothing" they were previously doing. Not my scene so far, but I'll give it a chance.



Jon Moxley said:


> Adam Paige y u leave the Elite?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cheap rip on the fiend?


More like NWA cheap rip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Whoever is booking the Dark Order shit needs the lassie treatment, seriously. They were better without that package.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Dark Order will be popular in Corpus.  All they have to do for recruits is go to the local Whataburger.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Fuck you MJF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> New game for everyone.  When this interview comes out, take a shot every time Undertaker says "You know."
> 
> 
> Just a small taster in this 1-minute preview he says it 3 times.



>Eggman
Undertaker screaming "get a load of this" before he does the snake eyes.



Jon Moxley said:


> More like NWA cheap rip



Evil Uno's gonna say the N-word


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

>This fake DX theme

The Gentrification S(opp)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Jimmy going nuts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Well there went Kiss, even though crowd was wanting an ass shake battle between him an Gunn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well there went Kiss, even though crowd was wanting an ass shake battle between him an Gunn.


MJF is the dude that will punt baby Yoda and then laugh at the tears


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

>MJF robs us of a twerk-off between Mr. Ass and Mr. Ass

Mega heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2019)

at Survivor Series, I want the triple threat matches to have one announcer from each brand

so I want something like

Graves, Mauro & Lawler

or Beth, Renee, Paige (or something like that)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >MJF robs us of a twerk-off between Mr. Ass and Mr. Ass
> 
> Mega heel.


He aims to displease us


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2019)

KOR & Bobby Fish vs Revival


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

"Asshole" chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Fuck you MJF


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> at Survivor Series, I want the triple threat matches to have one announcer from each brand
> 
> so I want something like
> 
> ...



This is a neat idea.
Even though apparently people hated the Invasion back in the early 2000s, one of the things I found pretty neat was having a commentator from the "home team" and the "enemy". Heyman's stint as a commentator were some of the best years of the table just after the classic JR/King combo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

GHAD *DAMMIT,* MJF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

MJF working the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

No Billy


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This is a neat idea.
> Even though apparently people hated the Invasion back in the early 2000s, one of the things I found pretty neat was having a commentator from the "home team" and the "enemy". Heyman's stint as a commentator were some of the best years of the table just after the classic JR/Ross combo.



I hope you mean classic JR/King because I don't know how JR was commentating with himself.

(Personally Monsoon Heenan was the Best duo)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Orange Cassidy gets the biggest reactions of any wrestler on any show. And my goodness did you see MJF's sell? He's going over!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

....Page


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh boy Jungle Boy vs Page.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

MJF never got sent over folks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

MJF earning that paycheck as top heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF never got sent over folks.


Jungle Boy


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I hope you mean classic JR/King because I don't know how JR was commentating with himself.



Nope, the nights Lawler was off or preocuppied were peak Attitude Era. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jokes aside, post has been edited.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Dammit Librarian and Jericho segment being missed


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Fucking commercials robbing us of Jericho heel gold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

MJF got more heat for sending Orange Cassidy over the ropes than he did for turning on Cody, that just goes to show 2things; OC is the most over babyface on the planet(sorry Seth) and AEW has their finger on the pulse.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

King wondering if she can take more than 2 at once, i guarantee she can do double digits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking commercials robbing us of Jericho heel gold.


Dammit TNT AEW is your top show and you do this


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

I see you, King


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF got more heat for sending Orange Cassidy over the ropes than he did for turning on Cody, that just goes to show 2things; OC is the most over babyface on the planet(sorry Seth) and AEW has their finger on the pulse.



To think homies were seriously debating whether hiring him was a good idea or not....

It was silly then, it's fucking bizzare now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> To think homies were seriously debating whether hiring him was a good idea or not....
> 
> It was silly then, it's fucking bizzare now.



More bizarre....their top heel and faces are under 25 years old


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> To think homies were seriously debating whether hiring him was a good idea or not....
> 
> It was silly then, it's fucking bizzare now.


It's funny because i thought he was BS too until i seen the reaction @DC, OC is literally the most over person in the company. To this day he's the only person that has the casuals eye, it's pretty fucking insane when you think about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More bizarre....their top heel and faces are under 25 years old



My 28 y/o ass -->


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> My 28 y/o ass -->


Dude imagine being most of the wwe roster and seeing Jungle , MJF , and OC getting them pops


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Haggar trying REALLY really hard not to corpse and you can see it in his face. 

Also, lol, get fucked Indiana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

thanks for that Chris


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude imagine being most of the wwe roster and seeing Jungle , MJF , and OC getting them pops



But they signed for the money.  And in return they are either part of catering or cucking.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude imagine being most of the wwe roster and seeing Jungle , MJF , and OC getting them pops



We ain't gotta imagine. Every single time news comes out of the locker room by way of Meltz or other insider sites, it's always the same thing

"Errbody sad. Y'know, except like 3 people."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Please let scorp on the mic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> We ain't gotta imagine. Every single time news comes out of the locker room by way of Meltz or other insider sites, it's always the same thing
> 
> "Errbody sad. Y'know, except like 3 people."


Damn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But they signed for the money.  And in return they are either part of catering or cucking.


Meanwhile those three get paid , health insurance and have creative control


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Meanwhile those three get paid , health insurance and have creative control



Damn man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Scorp has people chanting melony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

My eyes keep glancing over to D'Arby chick in the crowd.
I've also heard talk of people wearing his face paint at live events.

D'Arby might be more over with teens and women than Jungle Boy atm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Jericho getting manipulated


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Fucking
Jericho
Just
Got
Bugs
Bunny'd

I love this shit....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

They left the training wheels on Scorp, that entire promo was scripted but guess what? It didn't come off like horseshit. I wonder why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Inner Circle having their way with SCU.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Lucha Express trying dammit


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

*I WANT LUCHASAURUS VS HAGGAR
I WANT IT DAMMIT*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Dat tease.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *I WANT LUCHASAURUS VS HAGGAR
> I WANT IT DAMMIT*


Lucha vs Hagger

JB and Marco vs Ortiz and Santana

Frankie vs Spanish God 

And Jericho vs Sky


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

When people say they miss the attitude era, what they really mean is bottom to top and top to bottom booking, and that's exactly what AEW has brought back. The Inner Circle makes sense because they are literally strung to every major storyline in AEW. Just like when Austin, Rock, or DX was at the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Avalon about to get buried.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Lucha with the quick win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Santana & Ortiz have to go over here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Theyll have to explain who Travis is to the audience .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Private Party is starting to get over but they need a PPV win to get that big pop.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh, so both of the teams knew him.

At first I thought PP winning was a no-brainer, but now I'm not sure. If it were me, I'd probably still go with them, since they're the faces and it just seems correct when dealing with a legit death.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Man I can't even care about the rankings. This should just be about the memory of Travis.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

For AEW storyline purposes, private party should take this L.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> For AEW storyline purposes, private party should take this L.



Pretty much, I'm guessing Proud and Powerful take the belts by next year and then build up for an eventual feud with Jurassic Express.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Goddamn that was a long while.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Ortiz is the fucking strong


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

These commercials dammit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ortiz has the best mannerisms in wrestling today, that's not debatable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Did he really touch the leg or did they botch that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Hmm, that was botch by the ref I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Wow, Private Party wins but with the help of one of the Bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Dustin kicking ass


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Revival vs UE in NXT is being said as WWE MOTY contender.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

They're building for wargames.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Well it's consistent story telling.  Payback from attacks from the Inner Circle from the past few weeks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, that was botch by the ref I think.


No if anyone was at fault it would be Santana for not getting to the leg in time.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Right decision, IMO.
Probably throws a small wrench into rankings, but right now it's not top priority. Plus, they seem to be trying to push PP as dark horses of the division; not one of the top top guys, but can upset you at any time. Kinda like Yano, but with less comedy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ohh fuck Darby Allin... His pop will come close to Orange's.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

No Johns, Kenny.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Kenny is doing something deep with his character right now(mental illness) and i fear it will be lost upon the new fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Mox gonna have to beat that ass again Kenny. Seeing as you aren't giving his dues


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Can we all agree Darby's rise to the top has been the most organic? He'll win most improved wrestler by a longshot, fuck even his theme is top tier in AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Can we all agree Darby's rise to the top has been the most organic? He'll win most improved wrestler by a longshot, fuck even his theme is top tier in AEW.


Yes. Although Jungle Boy and Lucha aren't too far behind.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox gonna have to beat that ass again Kenny. Seeing as you aren't giving his dues



Don't think Renee can stand to watch another Death match involving Mox.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kenny is doing something deep with his character right now(mental illness) and i fear it will be lost upon the new fans.



Hardcore match certainly was. Heck, even on old fans too.

Yeah, not to sound like a horn-rim tilting, Portland chode, but that was one of my fears going into AEW. They were just gonna do a bunch of subtle stuff that people are definitely gonna miss. Luckily, most of the show's been pretty straight forward so far, but Kenny, being who he is, is gonna go ham on that kinda thing and I fear for how it'll make people view him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh shit Darby with the body bag. He didn't learn his lesson with Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

What in the world?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't think Renee can stand to watch another Death match involving Mox.


Dude's got Havoc....it's gonna happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Sorry but Kenny should be the only one with special entrances, they just got heat with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude's got Havoc....it's gonna happen



Poor Renee, another long night.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

HOLY SHIT, WHERE DID HE COME FROM?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

D'Arby not wasting time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Yes an allout brawl


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sorry but _*Cody**_ should be the only one with special entrances, they just got heat with me.



ftfy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ftfy


Cody about to do two of them after seeing this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy shit this crowd chanting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Mox being Mox


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

MOX is sports entertaining me right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ftfy



Why do you guys use this emote, you know a space lizard turned this guy into a glory hole in the jungle in Predator.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

I just...

...how the FUCK did dubya miss the boat so hard on this guy?

Like... looking at this reaction and this body language from Mox and comparing it with his solo work in the company he came from... this should be _embarrassing_ right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do you guys use this emote, you know a space lizard turned this guy into a glory hole in the jungle in Predator.


No u


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ftfy


No way, Kenny is S+ tier everyone else in the main event is A tier.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do you guys use this emote, you know a space lizard turned this guy into a glory hole in the jungle in Predator.



Emotive intent > Implications from source material 

Exibit A -->


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I just...
> 
> ...how the FUCK did dubya miss the boat so hard on this guy?
> 
> Like... looking at this reaction and this body language from Mox and comparing it with his solo work in the company he came from... this should be _embarrassing_ right?



Funny enough Stephanie told Hunter and Vince to push Mox


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I just...
> 
> ...how the FUCK did dubya miss the boat so hard on this guy?
> 
> Like... looking at this reaction and this body language from Mox and comparing it with his solo work in the company he came from... this should be _embarrassing_ right?



The brutality we are seeing from Mox was suppose to have happen with Rollins in their blood feud but Vince probably nixed those ideas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny enough Stephanie told Hunter and Vince to push Mox



Vince's dementia probably had him imagine Steph saying push Dean to mediocrity and Vince said Ok.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Oh shit Darby got caught by the rope. Thank god Mox caught him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince's dementia probably had him imagine Steph saying push Dean to mediocrity and Vince said Ok.


More like....he doesnt have long hair Dammit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> More like....he doesnt have long hair Dammit



Neither does Corbin....oh wait.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Funny enough Stephanie told Hunter and Vince to push Mox



With all due respect to Steph, she was correct, but more pushing wouldn't've done anything.

They actually did push him moderately well (two time world champion, main even spots several times, tons of TV, etc.), it's just the booking is so trash, the show so micromanaged in general and the higher ups so fucking *arrogant*, that it'll take more than just getting pushed to truly bear fruit. This (and Cody) is a prime example of that and we're seeing it every week with our own eyes. _So how are the #1 wrestling brand in America having so much trouble with this??_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Mox with that fantatic cover


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 20, 2019)

I think Mauro loves saying Dijakovic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Holy shit Mox vs Darby was awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

That was an awesome counter to the Coffin Drop and then hits the super Paradine Shift for the win.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

My Sling, in an effort to protect my eyes, disconnect my TV from the internet, just as Mox was delivering the Paradigm Shift off the top rope.

I currently am left with no other choice but to assume that D'Arby was killed. Can you guys confirm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was an awesome counter to the Coffin Drop and then hits the super Paradine Shift for the win.


From the tope rope


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> My Sling, in an effort to protect my eyes, disconnect my TV from the internet, just as Mox was delivering the Paradigm Shift off the top rope.
> 
> I currently am left with no other choice but to assume that D'Arby died. Can you guys confirm?


He ded


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

Pretty fucking solid match, 8/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He ded



Shame. Gonna miss him, they had something with that guy.

Bet Mox gonna get no heat for it, too.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2019)

Great episode of AEW tonight. Way better than last week, which I though was just okay (it was a build-up show though, so I understood). Extremely fun from top to bottom.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Shame. Gonna miss him, they had something with that guy.
> 
> Bet Mox gonna get no heat for it, too.



You want instant heel heat for Mox, have him Paradine Shift Orange Cassidy.  I mean it worked wonder for MJF tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Shame. Gonna miss him, they had something with that guy.
> 
> Bet Mox gonna get no heat for it, too.


Seriously though great Dynamite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You want instant heel heat for Mox, have him Paradine Shift Orange Cassidy.  I mean it worked wonder for MJF tonight.


In b4 he getd pops because Mox legit is reaching Wrestler of the Year levels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

Overall another fun AEW episode to watch.  So I'm guessing Shida is the new girl AEW will probably be getting behind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Overall another fun AEW episode to watch.  So I'm guessing Shida is the new girl AEW will probably be getting behind.


Bea Priestley wants to fight her


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2019)

The question finally answered.  Why was Cassidy just standing there in the restroom.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2019)

I heard NXT was fire, I'll check it out on Hulu tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> In b4 he getd pops because Mox legit is reaching Wrestler of the Year levels



Mox could have been in MJFs position in the Cody vs Jericho match, done everything MJF did post-match and still be cheered.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mox could have been in MJFs position in the Cody vs Jericho match, done everything MJF did post-match and still be cheered.


Well he was gonna become a mega heel after his turn on RAW last year


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well he was gonna become a mega heel after his turn on RAW last year



That was going well until Vince decided poopy smell jokes and germophobe became core.  So 2 weeks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That was going well until Vince decided poopy smell jokes and germophobe became core.  So 2 weeks


Seth might have become a big babyface with that angle . So in a way Vince has fucked him over for a year now


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seth might have become a big babyface with that angle . So in a way Vince has fucked him over for a year now



Hell Mox might still be in WWE if Vince had not fucked it over since he wanted a good heel run.  But the whole "getting Roman into this." was a step too far.

Also, guys, this must be the first time in a long while a legit WWE employee (not independent contractor) has held a title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Hell Mox might still be in WWE if Vince had not fucked it over since he wanted a good heel run.  But the whole "getting Roman into this." was a step too far.
> 
> Also, guys, this must be the first time in a long while a legit WWE employee (not independent contractor) has held a title.


I liked the 24/7 but after this I think it needs to retire.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I liked the 24/7 but after this I think it needs to retire.



To me it makes no sense, why would anyone want a title that basically means they can be attacked at any time.  Hardcore title became 24/7 because Crash Holly had angry short man syndrome after he won the title and declared he'd take anyone on 24/7.

Truth holding the 24/7 I guess works because he's just insane.  But everyone else?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

Lance badly wants the Moxley fight


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

No disrespect to pac, but omega needs his win back to start his redemption.
The guy went over omega hangman multiple times for page. He doesnt feel like a bigger star. He doesnt have any special aura. 
So sad maybe but no, drop this shit already.
Page was actually getting over after beating pac but for some fucking reason they had pac win again and kill off whatever little hype page built.
The whole omega is in a slump story got to end because after mox loss he hit absolute rock bottom
I have never seen the character this fucking weak, even his junior heavyweight of felt bigger. And if they dont start the redemption start next week, then no one will give a single shit about whatever story they are trying to tell.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hardcore match certainly was. Heck, even on old fans too.
> 
> Yeah, not to sound like a horn-rim tilting, Portland chode, but that was one of my fears going into AEW. They were just gonna do a bunch of subtle stuff that people are definitely gonna miss. Luckily, most of the show's been pretty straight forward so far, but Kenny, being who he is, is gonna go ham on that kinda thing and I fear for how it'll make people view him.


Here is the thing, I dont think there is any mental illness or any crazy shit. People got worked by BTE, but here is the thing BTE is an experiment ground. It's notthe real storylines, they just throw shit at a wall there and try to see if it sticks.
Here is the story he lost all of his big match and just noticed that the problem got worse after losing to pac. So to get his juice back he will need to beat everyone who beat him. From pac to Jericho 
This sounds basic because that's how it is presented and that's how it is. 
But because its omega and he is going to do a lot of over the top shit we tend to look deep and try to find something crazy.
What I am scared of and why I want the whole "kenny is in a slump" o get warmed up fast is either 1) fans wont give a shit after he loses too much and 2) people will expect something crazy like a psycho character or a heel turn. But will get your normal arrogant black jacket wearing omega that you got in njpw and get disappointed. 
Dont let people set their expectations too high  
Because excluding bte this story is as complex as john cena's one after losing to the rock.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> No disrespect to pac, but omega needs his win back to start his redemption.
> The guy went over omega hangman multiple times for page. He doesnt feel like a bigger star. He doesnt have any special aura.
> So sad maybe but no, drop this shit already.
> Page was actually getting over after beating pac but for some fucking reason they had pac win again and kill off whatever little hype page built.
> ...



I think the main issue is that this is basically the storyline being built up for each Elite member since Dynamite started, which dilutes the story they're trying to tell with Omega. Hangman is in a slump, The Young Bucks are in a slump, Cody is in a slump since losing to Jericho.

I don't think this storyline works for Omega, The Young Bucks and even Hangman to an extend, since they're flip flopping around too much with wins and losses to mean anything. Cody on the other hand had a strong showing since All In, which lasted until a few episodes into Dynamite. They're was a clear cut story laid out for him, which culminated with his world title match at a PPV and the betrayal of his best friend. The others just started losing when Dynamite started without any real story other than the commentators telling us they're in a slump for...reasons (?) and acting wacky on BTE for some time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Here is the thing, I dont think there is any mental illness or any crazy shit. People got worked by BTE, but here is the thing BTE is an experiment ground. It's notthe real storylines, they just throw shit at a wall there and try to see if it sticks.
> Here is the story he lost all of his big match and just noticed that the problem got worse after losing to pac. So to get his juice back he will need to beat everyone who beat him. From pac to Jericho
> This sounds basic because that's how it is presented and that's how it is.
> But because its omega and he is going to do a lot of over the top shit we tend to look deep and try to find something crazy.
> ...


I disagree, it is a form of mental illness holding him back. It's like a lack of confidence, OWA still works and his moves still work but when he fights top level completion he folds. Look at his record he's steamrollin guys like Cima, Evans, etc. It's just the big names that are striking fear into him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 21, 2019)

Let's do some ratings prediction.

I think NXT will beat AEW this week.

Last week there were 1,7 mil viewers in total watching both shows.

My prediction is:

NXT: 990k
AEW: 909k

I'd love for both shows to do over 1 mil, though. Maybe it'll happen with South Park and AHS out of the way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Let's do some ratings prediction.
> 
> I think NXT will beat AEW this week.
> 
> ...




NXT : 1 .6 million 

AEW: 800k


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

NXT 970k
AEW 900k


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I disagree, it is a form of mental illness holding him back. It's like a lack of confidence, OWA still works and his moves still work but when he fights top level completion he folds. Look at his record he's steamrollin guys like Cima, Evans, etc. It's just the big names that are striking fear into him.


I disagree but I see where you are coming from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

If AEW somehow wins in the ratings , Vince is gonna get involved with NXT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If AEW somehow wins in the ratings , Vince is gonna get involved with NXT


In an interesting turn of events WWE protected not only themselves but their stars by not announcing who exactly would appear, that way if the ratings aren't high enough they can brush off it with the excuse of not using names.

I was really looking forward to figuring out how much of a "draw" Becky is.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> If AEW somehow wins in the ratings , Vince is gonna get involved with NXT



Vince walks in: Paul we need to talk.

Hunter on the phone: Sorry kid, have to call you back.

Vince: Paul I'm taking over NXT

Triple H: Hmm I can see that but I have counter offer.  Buried alive match for control over WWE, unscripted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vince walks in: Paul we need to talk.
> 
> Hunter on the phone: Sorry kid, have to call you back.
> 
> ...


Vince: Sounds like bad shit pal


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2019)

Well Jurassic Planet now a reality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got a chance to watch NXT:

-Becky still doesn't do it for me in the ring or on the mic

-Riddle still has more potential than anyone in wrestling sans Pillman Jr.

-KOR & Fish vs Revival needs to be in contention for tag match of the year

-Good show but i preferred AEW this week


*Edited*: Wait a minute I'm only half way through 

-IDK why they put Cole in a match with Dijak it looked silly

-Kieth Lee is powerful as fuck he rag dolled McIntyre

The show was ok but it dragged, the tag should have main evented because that Ladder match was garbage.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince: Sounds like bad shit pal



Triple H does the DX crotch chop and has Randy Orton RKO Vince from outta nowhere as Vince is Randy's last legend to kill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Triple H does the DX crotch chop and has Randy Orton RKO Vince from outta nowhere as Vince is Randy's last legend to kill.


Wouldn't Randy sell out HHH just for the money though?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

Aew 898k 
Nxt 916 
Aew was ranked 8th on cable 
Nxt was ranked 24th.
Aew basically son every single demographic except the 50+ demo
This is really sad for wwe 
It's not even about some stupid war wwe has a BIG FUCKING problem with their audience.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew 898k
> Nxt 916
> Aew was ranked 8th on cable
> Nxt was ranked 24th.
> ...


That's definitely not a win for WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm starting to believe AEW are getting views from those families (like the children of) who didn't come over from WCW.  They're not syphoning views from NXT as NXT kept similar viewership from their first week.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's definitely not a win for WWE.


Aew is comfortable and TNT is certainly preparing a fat paycheck to keep them after this 3 year contract is done 
But wwe needs to do something and figure their issue. You cant lose to aew in every demos and only win in 50+ with an overrun survivor series build + hhh telling everyone at raw to watch + main roster guys  
Come on, I wanted nxt to at least break the 1.3 million this week 
That's bad for the business overall


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew 898k
> Nxt 916



>Spam your show with main roster stars
>Still under one Mil

That's hilarious.
But hey at least they got a win.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Come on, I wanted nxt to at least break the 1.3 million this week
> That's bad for the business overall



I was betting 1.2 *easy*.
I was also expecting under 50 not to switch over, but for the 50+ to more than make up for it.

They sorta did, I guess. But overall it's becoming clearer and clearer that that logo is a cancer to everyone who didn't grow up with it since the 80s. The only thing I can figure is maybe enough people didn't hear about it, so maybe if they hotshot again, they can break a mil this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew 898k
> Nxt 916
> Aew was ranked 8th on cable
> Nxt was ranked 24th.
> ...


Smh.

I thought it would be a slaughter but damn if this is bad.



Please Vinnie you won....don't hurt them


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew 898k
> Nxt 916
> Aew was ranked 8th on cable
> Nxt was ranked 24th.
> ...



I was very close to guessing the AEW rating.
I expected more for NXT, though.
It honestly seems like what tipped it over for NXT was their usual overrun with the viewer difference only being 23k overall.

NXT was basically one big commercial for SS and they didn't build up Takeover much at all. I hope we get normal NXT back after the PPV and they can build from there instead of relying on WWE T-Shirt wars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I was very close to guessing the AEW rating.
> I expected more for NXT, though.
> It honestly seems like what tipped it over for NXT was their usual overrun with the viewer difference only being 23k overall.
> 
> NXT was basically one big commercial for SS and they didn't build up Takeover much at all. I hope we get normal NXT back after the PPV and they can build from there instead of relying on WWE T-Shirt wars.


They are hurting the nxt brand..


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >Spam your show with main roster stars
> >Still under one Mil
> 
> That's hilarious.
> But hey at least they got a win.


People don't give a darn wwe anymore that's why.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2019)

Ratings not good since WWE used a lot of their top guys!

AEW laid an egg last night too.  So that helped!


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Aew 898k
> Nxt 916
> Aew was ranked 8th on cable
> Nxt was ranked 24th.
> ...


I'm not sure what they could even do to get a decent 18-34 audience to watch anymore since wwe has done a great job at making their name toxic toward that demographic with decade+ of bad storytelling and catering toward children. Even if they started getting major current sports and hollywood stars on the show they probably still wouldn't be able to bring over their fanbase because everyone has such a kneejerk reaction toward the wwe.

they'd have to pay the panda people a visit, get their old name back, change their look to something less lame, start booking competent storylines and characters and they'd still have a hard time getting people to bite nowadays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

Again glad that NXT won cause if they hadn't , not only is Vinny breathing down their neck , the roster may have lost confidence.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ratings not good since WWE used a lot of their top guys!
> 
> AEW laid an egg last night too.  So that helped!


Retaining ~900k viewers is far from laying an egg.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2019)

They laid an egg from a quality standpoint. They gave fans every excuse to turn the channel and most didn’t!  It’s a good sign for AEW.  I actually meant it more as a compliment to AEW and an insult to NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 21, 2019)

She got fired by ROH because she was concussed 

Fuck ROH


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They gave fans every excuse to turn the channel and most didn’t!  .


Tribalism at it's finest.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2019)

Matt and Jeff Hardy should go to AEW

i miss Broken Matt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Matt and Jeff Hardy should go to AEW
> 
> i miss Broken Matt


Matt has been doing videos about his Brokenness . Dude is leaving .

As for Jeff he needs to focus on recovery before thinking of wrestling.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 22, 2019)

I didn't realize AEW and NXT went head to head with the democratic debate. This makes it all the more impressive that more people in total watched both shows compared to last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Four days of WWE in Chicago.

My life is hell


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Four days of WWE in Chicago.
> 
> My life is hell


Takeover could be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Takeover could be good.



No it probably will , I just mean it will feel like four cause of Smackdown, SS, and Raw 


Plus the annoying "WILL CM PUNK BE IN THE RING?!!!" 

from the fans


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Then you also got AEW Dynamite in Chicago 

so that's five days of tv time here 







Also I just created a potential new faction in AEW


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 22, 2019)

They're not going to have main roster invasions on Takeover, right...right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Lastier said:


> They're not going to have main roster invasions on Takeover, right...right?


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 22, 2019)

All matches end in a no-contest / DQ. The WWE speciality

WATCH SURVIVOR SERIES TO SEE IF NXT WILL GET REVENGE FOR TAKEOVER DAMMIT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Lastier said:


> All matches end in a no-contest / DQ. The WWE speciality
> 
> WATCH SURVIVOR SERIES TO SEE IF NXT WILL GET REVENGE FOR TAKEOVER DAMMIT




watch NXT and Raw get taken out by Roman tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

My idea of having Janela, Darby , Havoc and Mox in a faction is blowing up on Twitter 


@Shirker what do you think?


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 22, 2019)

I would love to see a Jericho vs PAC world title match down the line.

This heel vs heel scenario is intriguing to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I would love to see a Jericho vs PAC world title match down the line.
> 
> This heel vs heel scenario is intriguing to me.



The bastard vs The bubbly 

Truly a great fight



also holy shit too many people like my idea now


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> My idea of having Janela, Darby , Havoc and Mox in a faction is blowing up on Twitter
> 
> 
> @Shirker what do you think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


>


So basically Havoc got punished for stapling people in the battle royal 10 k plus 10 k for every time he uses it. So Im thinking , this is the second time a hardcore guy got punished by AEW. So if Joey and Darby get the same treatment , they unite to beat the ever shit out of refs and officials.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> My idea of having Janela, Darby , Havoc and Mox in a faction is blowing up on Twitter
> 
> 
> @Shirker what do you think?



Jimmy and Jon, the Moxley Bros.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Jimmy and Jon, the Moxley Bros.



Nah call those four the Anarchists


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah call those four the Anarchists



they don't need the other two though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> they don't need the other two though


Well when it comes to facing Inner Circle and the Elite they kinda do


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So basically Havoc got punished for stapling people in the battle royal 10 k plus 10 k for every time he uses it. So Im thinking , this is the second time a hardcore guy got punished by AEW. So if Joey and Darby get the same treatment , they unite to beat the ever shit out of refs and officials.



Ah, the Area 51 defense.

"They can't fine all of us!!!!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well when it comes to facing Inner Circle and the Elite they kinda do



Elite is just a 3 man band now right?

Inner Circle is the real threat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Elite is just a 3 man band now right?
> 
> Inner Circle is the real threat


Well Villain is returning so he's probably gonna get everyone in the Elite back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Ah, the Area 51 defense.
> 
> "They can't fine all of us!!!!"


Exactly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

My phone won't stop getting notifications of likes 

Damn my genius booking


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2019)

Is Seth Rollins shooting his mouth off about Punk again?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Seth Rollins shooting his mouth off about Punk again?!


Yea he went on one of Chicago's station and started shooting on Punk. Dumbass.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2019)

If and it is a big if.  If Punk wanted to wrestle.  Nothing would be a bigger waste than putting him against Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If and it is a big if.  If Punk wanted to wrestle.  Nothing would be a bigger waste than putting him against Rollins.


Pretty much. Even if Seth turns heel now , no one will distinguish the character from the real Seth.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2019)

so How many former Stardom stars are ringside right now?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2019)

yay, Toni Storm on Smackdown


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Jesus Christ Im up to 100 likes for that deathmatch faction


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2019)

No pylons by the entrance ramp? Fox getting cheap on WWE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2019)

Where's the PYRO


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2019)

I start at Flatbacks (tyler breeze and sean spears wrestling school) in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 22, 2019)

Bodies everywhere

Who will be the Steve Austin?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Bodies everywhere
> 
> Who will be the Steve Austin?


Jon Moxley already is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> I start at Flatbacks (tyler breeze and sean spears wrestling school) in January


Congrats man . Good luck


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2019)

Absolutely forgot Smackdown was on.  But seriously Roman/Seth as leaders of opposite brands make no sense.

Roman earlier week: Seth's my brother (in the shield tweet)

Seth likes and retweets

Seth in the Ring looks at Roman and they try to kill each other.

Next week one will make a shield tweet how they're brothers still like nothing happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Absolutely forgot Smackdown was on.  But seriously Roman/Seth as leaders of opposite brands make no sense.
> 
> Roman earlier week: Seth's my brother (in the shield tweet)
> 
> ...


There's a big hole that would have been covered by someone if he was there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

My phone is still blowing up help


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> My phone is still blowing up help



*Attaches Dynamite to it*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Attaches Dynamite to it*


Well played .

Nah but it shocks me how many people want a faction of four insane guys


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well played .
> 
> Nah but it shocks me how many people want a faction of four insane guys



Time to plug merch, bruh. It's what the professional tweeties, do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Time to plug merch, bruh. It's what the professional tweeties, do.


Nah I got no merch. Plus Lance Archer is coming at me now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 22, 2019)

Shanna confirmed weeb


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok, I finally watched the end of smackdown via youtube and it makes even less sense.

Roman confused a shield member would use a Shield style entrance makes what I read even worse.
Seth teaming with DREW of all people to beat down Roman.
Smackdown waiting on Braun to stop running into things backstage before coming out.

Only thing that made any sense was NXT using the DX army-style entrance and having it continuity acknowledged.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ok, I finally watched the end of smackdown via youtube and it makes even less sense.
> 
> Roman confused a shield member would use a Shield style entrance makes what I read even worse.
> Seth teaming with DREW of all people to beat down Roman.
> ...


DX was missing people and so was the Shield


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

New IC title design is dope, but did they have to update the only belt that looked decent?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Ugh I should have never enticed people with a hardcore faction


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias  why haven't you posted as much?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone else watching WarGames tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Always watch the takeovers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Always watch the takeovers


I dont know man. This year the invasion angle has made Takeover seem useless.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I dont know man. This year the invasion angle has made Takeover seem useless.



Honestly I have to treat invasion angles as non canon.  It's the only way it can make sense when best friends are absolutely killing each other with one of them being helped by a blood enemy of both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly I have to treat invasion angles as non canon.  It's the only way it can make sense when best friends are absolutely killing each other with one of them being helped by a blood enemy of both.


But it's really hard because the invasion thing happens the next day . If it was a month away MAYBE you can build the cooldown of all those feuds.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

I get what Jon is saying but i still think they'll have the better in ring product than tomorrow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Mauro on the women in the wargames match "They better be stronger than Tesla glass"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Baszler and Ripley are both over with me.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm glad that commentary is reminding us that the Wargames match is completely meaningless for 3/4 of its duration.

Something should be done about the rules.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 23, 2019)

Also, having everyone standing on top of the ramp caught in cages like geeks doesn't really make them look larger than life.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

How does Kay Lee Ray have all of this heat? I don't even know the girl.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 23, 2019)

DAKOTA NO


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

So this match is going to be a 4 on 2 squash? Damn.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 23, 2019)

In b4 Super Rhea wins anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Just caught the finish of lady wargames.
For whatever reason, I can't for the life of me remember when these damn shows air. Oh well. Looking forward to the rest of the show, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

That was pretty fucking awesome.

Also, nice to have someone else on board @Shirker it's been dry in here.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was pretty fucking awesome.
> 
> Also, nice to have someone else on board @Shirker it's been dry in here.



Thanks.

Was this the first match of the night, btw? That'd put me in better spirits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 23, 2019)

Now we count down the days when the crowd turns on Rhea.

The commentary on every show hasn't exactly been subtle about Rheas push lately. She's getting the Roman/Charlotte treatment right now. It's a shame, because she's actually decent, but WWE can't help themselves putting their "chosen ones" into these positions in the same way every time and every time it backfires.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

WALTER and Imperium at ringside.  Dunne not winning tonight.



Lastier said:


> Now we count down the days when the crowd turns on Rhea.
> 
> The commentary on every show hasn't exactly been subtle about Rheas push lately. She's getting the Roman/Charlotte treatment right now. It's a shame, because she's actually decent, but WWE can't help themselves putting their "chosen ones" into these positions in the same way every time and every time it backfires.



I give her at most a month after call up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Priest is cheesy to me, not a big fan of anyone in this match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Was this the first match of the night, btw? That'd put me in better spirits.


Yes that was the first match not counting the pre show which had a botchfest with Garza and some guy named Swerve.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Now we count down the days when the crowd turns on Rhea.
> 
> The commentary on every show hasn't exactly been subtle about Rheas push lately. She's getting the Roman/Charlotte treatment right now. It's a shame, because she's actually decent, but WWE can't help themselves putting their "chosen ones" into these positions in the same way every time and every time it backfires.



Quoting this again cause extending on my thoughts. 

I don't think it's chosen one thing anymore either.  Main shows WWE fans just have a damn allergy to faces even those who don't have a Chosen one view over them.  Even Daniel Bryan just before his heel turn was starting to get the boos.  Daniel fucking Bryan.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I give her at most a month after *call up*.



This is the bullseye
I think the NXT audience will generally be accepting of forced memes since the rest of the show is generally pretty good, so I think many will at least TRY to like who WWE wants them to like as long as the booking isn't too bad.

But on the main roster... not only can that audience be somewhat contrarian, but also they've been conditioned to being fucked too often and insulted to much to really accept when it becomes clear someone is having a spotlight put on them. Also, the booking is bad.

This is what makes all the difference.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes that was the first match not counting the pre show which had a botchfest with Garza and some guy named Swerve.



That so? Swerve's pretty good, at least the little I saw, so it's surprising that he and Garza apparently couldn't click. I'll probably check it out later.

-------------------

This match surprisingly dope.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Quoting this again cause extending on my thoughts.
> 
> I don't think it's chosen one thing anymore either.  Main shows WWE fans just have a damn allergy to faces even those who don't have a Chosen one view over them.  Even Daniel Bryan just before his heel turn was starting to get the boos.  Daniel fucking Bryan.


WWE worked themselves into a shoot with all the authority angles 

If they make someone face the fans want them to turn and vice versa.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Silly that the heel women lost.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE worked themselves into a shoot with all the authority angles
> 
> If they make someone face the fans want them to turn and vice versa.



I wouldn't be surprised if Evil Vince (and the authority) hasn't worked wwe into a corner where the fans go "Well the authority are the bad guys, they want this guy to go over.  So that means in reality they are the bad guys." type thing.

Or if the adult (mostly) male community are actually buying tickets and going just to be contrarian and meming.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Lastier said:


> In b4 Super Rhea wins anyway.


I don’t like Rhea.  And I cannot understand her appeal.  Sorry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Wait Takeover is today?!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

What a fucking counter by Dunne, that was something special.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait Takeover is today?!!



You'd be forgiven for forgetting that.
They apparently didn't build the shit in the slightest.



Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Evil Vince (and the authority) hasn't worked wwe into a corner where the fans go "Well the authority are the bad guys, they want this guy to go over.  So that means in reality they are the bad guys." type thing.
> 
> Or if the adult (mostly) male community are actually buying tickets and going just to be contrarian and meming.



A little bit of both, honestly. It could probably also be that babyfaces on the main roster tend to be cut from 2 very specific molds and the company has no clue how to keep them interesting. It could also just be that Vince and crew's shitty moral code has rubbed off on the fans and they just don't trust altruistic good guys or see underdogs as worth a damn.

I see it as a death by a thousand cuts kinda thing. Soooo much shit over the past 10 years has lead us to where we are today.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Crowd sounds like they're hating this match, but this is some good shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh wow Dunne won.  I was certain Imperium was going to attack their British Strong style enemy.



Shirker said:


> Crowd sounds like they're hating this match, but this is some good shit.



Dunne is just that over, it was him win or they riot style of crowd.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

The right man won, happy to see Dunne getting a shot in front of the main roster audience on a big PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Oh wow Dunne won.  I was certain Imperium was going to attack their British Strong style enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunne is just that over, it was him win or they riot style of crowd.



lol, I wasn't even aware 

I guess I get why Dane is disliked, he really isn't all that interesting for a good majority of the time, but I'm surprised Dunne is so over that they were even booing Punishment.

---------------------------

I need to start listening to Poppy. Sounds like my kinda thing.
Also, why the hell hasn't the 4th member of War Games been announced yet...?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Do we have to see Riddle eat another PPV loss? He should have the Adam Cole push, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You'd be forgiven for forgetting that.
> They apparently didn't build the shit in the slightest.
> 
> 
> ...


I better get on the


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol, I wasn't even aware
> 
> I guess I get why Dane is disliked, he really isn't all that interesting for a good majority of the time, but I'm surprised Dunne is so over that they were even booing Punishment.



Dunne has the NXT UK championship run where he wasn't even on NXT UK week in week out but wasn't missing for months on end like Brock Lesnar.  So there wasn't an "Ugh drop it already, we're bored with you." or "This title is useless because the guy isn't here."


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Matt Riddle match, leggo 

------------

Change or alter Balor's fucking theme, christ.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Do we have to see Riddle eat another PPV loss? He should have the Adam Cole push, this is ridiculous.


Balor won’t lose his first nxt match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Do we have to see Riddle eat another PPV loss? He should have the Adam Cole push, this is ridiculous.


Cant piss off Goldberg


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Balor won’t lose his first nxt match.


I know that's why im complaining, Riddle shouldn't even be in this spot.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Riddle getting more reactions than Balor even though he's been burried repeatedly.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm likin' this grapple fest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

The heelist thing you can do to Matt Riddle is to put some socks and shoes on him  .

I demand that Baron Corbin do this. Super mega heat for most, babyface for me


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Matt Riddle match, leggo
> 
> ------------
> 
> Change or alter Balor's fucking theme, christ.



At least change it so he doesn't do the "Crowd follow me." cheer pose.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Riddle getting more reactions than Balor even though he's been burried repeatedly.



Real talk, dude may very well be the best guy they got, no disrespect to the Ciampas, Garganos and Coles of the brand. I know I tend to look forward to his matches a little more than those guys.



Nemesis said:


> At least change it so he doesn't do the "Crowd follow me." cheer pose.



Exactly. It'd take, like, 5 minutes in Sony Vegas to just cut those parts.

And judging from the Kabuki Girls' theme, you KNOW that's what they use, so I don't get what they're waiting for.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Riddle getting more reactions than Balor even though he's been burried repeatedly.


Riddle never should have lost to Dain. That’s my only complaint.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

So what's different in Balor in NXT compared to main roster that doesn't involve his rainbow shirts or smiles?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Riddle never should have lost to Dain. That’s my only complaint.


That's fair but come on, he's the only guy in NXT that has a chance to get over mainstream he shouldn't be floundering in the mid card like Dream.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So what's different in Balor in NXT compared to main roster that doesn't involve his rainbow shirts or smiles?



Well for starters, judging from the match so far, he also ain't doin' _shit_ which I kinda support frankly. 

Very slow match, but the crowd's pretty into it cuz these transitions tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Well for starters, judging from the match so far, he also ain't doin' _shit_ which I kinda support frankly.
> 
> Very slow match, but the crowd's pretty into it cuz these transitions tho.



so no flippy or crazy stunt as a heel  ?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So what's different in Balor in NXT compared to main roster that doesn't involve his rainbow shirts or smiles?



His swagger and mannerisms are different.  They're allowing him to do double gun pose and isn't as flippy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Riddle doing Goldberg spear and Jackhammer.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> so no flippy or crazy stunt as a heel  ?



Dude, it's been nothing but holds and occasional slams this whole fucking match.

The most athletic thing he's done is a dropkick, and the crowd popped like crazy when it happened.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh he's also got a new finisher Elevated brainbuster ddt called 1916 and they also reference Prince Devitte.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

The match was old school as fuck, if the women's War Games match wasn't so good I'd say with confidence that this wins MOTN.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

I *really* liked that match


--

Someone in the Taima chat said "Riddle is the Ishii of NXT" and, I mean....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> His swagger and mannerisms are different.  They're allowing him to do double gun pose and isn't as flippy.



Hmm not sure I like the idea of grounded  Balor. I'm sure he's fine technically but.... 

I already hate how WWE grounds people who are athletic .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hmm not sure I like the idea of grounded  Balor. I'm sure he's fine technically but....
> 
> I already hate how WWE grounds people who are athletic .


It worked really well in context, the big spots meant more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dude, it's been nothing but holds and occasional slams this whole fucking match.
> 
> The most athletic thing he's done is a dropkick, and the crowd popped like crazy when it happened.



Yeah but for some reason grounded Balor doesn't sound appealing. Mostly cause his size would require you to use speed and athleticism over old school on mat wrestling. 

Still it was nice match .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It worked really well in context, the big spots meant more.



Yeah that's definitely true. I don't know, I guess with Balor I've grown to like his showmanship and high flying stuff but I get the idea as a heel to cut that off so it's nothing really bad on WWE's part. More of my preference if you will.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah but for some reason grounded Balor doesn't sound appealing. Mostly cause his size would require you to use speed and athleticism over old school on mat wrestling.
> 
> Still it was nice match .



I getcha. I think it's fine as long as he's fighting someone his own size. If he tries to take on someone the size of Dane or Lee, then yeah, he can stand to jump around a little more cuz the slow shit would just look kinda silly. Otherwise, he seems like a good enough worker to make it work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hmm not sure I like the idea of grounded  Balor. I'm sure he's fine technically but....
> 
> I already hate how WWE grounds people who are athletic .



Difference is that Balor is supposed to be a heel.  Flippy heels generally don't work as they end up getting themselves over.  Grounded Balor is storytelling, he's pissed, takes no prisoner, not showing off for the fans.  

Main roster Finn barely did a wrestling move he was all kicks, punches and flips.  If anything heel Balor works better as he looks more dangerous doing the grounded moves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Isn't this the main event? Fuck this match is going to be long as shit.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Isn't this the main event? Fuck this match is going to be long as shit.



Strap in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Difference is that Balor is supposed to be a heel.  Flippy heels generally don't work as they end up getting themselves over.  Grounded Balor is storytelling, he's pissed, takes no prisoner, not showing off for the fans.
> 
> Main roster Finn barely did a wrestling move he was all kicks, punches and flips.  If anything heel Balor works better as he looks more dangerous doing the grounded moves.


Yeah I get it. As I said logically makes sense but wrestling wise not for me. Plus seeing as he has to sell himself on the mic, I don't really consider him strong enough for that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Strap in



It's Undisputed Era. This is the piss break 



Also goddamn I hate Adam Cole.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Kratos Ciampa


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Cyrax???

Oh, it's just the friend.



Nemesis said:


> Kratos Ciampa



Ciampa to Gargano: "BOI!!!"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

They're going to make us wait until the 4v3 beat down until they reveal the 4th man? I'm ok with that.

Edited: Depending on the payoff of course.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Mauro goes SICKO MODE

---------------



Kisame3rd14 said:


> They're going to make us wait until the 4v3 beat down until they reveal the 4th man? I'm ok with that.
> 
> Edited: Depending on the payoff of course.



It's gonna be 'Gano


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's gonna be 'Gano



Would laugh if it was the guy with the shovel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

They're gonna do the locking the opponents in the cage spot aren't they?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Strong's fucking leg 

--------

Okay, that was a fantastic sell from Oreiley.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Mauro goes SICKO MODE
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


If that's the case consider me disappointed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Damn man I'm bored. My boy Tommaso is the only one I legit care about.

I hate the UE guys, and well I don't know much about Keith Lee.

Djokovic is just like Seth Rollins a corporate shill. 

Dammit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

When i first seen Keith Lee i was unimpressed, let's just say things have changed dramatically since then.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If that's the case consider me disappointed.



Nah, dude's out with a neck injury I think.
Some in the Taima chat are saying it could be Kushida, but that's based on nothing.

I got no clue who it could be at all, so I'm actually sorta excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nah, dude's out with a neck injury I think.
> Some in the Taima chat are saying it could be Kushida, but that's based on nothing.
> 
> I got no clue who it could be at all, so I'm actually sorta excited.


Jon Morrison


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn man I'm bored. My boy Tommaso is the only one I legit care about.
> 
> I hate the UE guys, and well I don't know much about Keith Lee.
> 
> ...



Daijack's bland af, so I won't really fault you for that one. Keith Lee is pretty dope, tho. I haven't seen very much of him, but the little I've seen has been WOW.



Jon Moxley said:


> Jon Morrison


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

That pop for the table though


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jon Morrison



I mean he did recently resign so could be.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Never seen a dude break a table with his neck before.

2019 wrestling has shown me so much....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Daijack's bland af, so I won't really fault you for that one. Keith Lee is pretty dope, tho. I haven't seen very much of him, but the little I've seen has been WOW.



Then Keith Lee is someone to check out . Still though I think maybe I'm just tired of randoms vs UE. Like have them face actual factions


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

KO is back to nxt?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Never seen a dude break a table with his neck before.
> 
> 2019 wrestling has shown me so much....



>"Peninsula South of the Equator" -Mauro

...so much.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Here we go


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok that was dumb. You're outnumbered even if you're bigger. 

Why do that intimidation spot?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

_Scott Steiner *seething!*_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh it's Kevin Owens


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

So wait the first 2 universal champions are back on NXT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Ehhh I'll take it but KO doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

You just KNOW, he wanted to do the 2 finger salute for that spot.



Nemesis said:


> So wait the first 2 universal champions are back on NXT.



Lesnar eventually gonna be on NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You just KNOW, he wanted to do the 2 finger salute for that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar eventually gonna be on NXT



So will Roman Reigns eventually


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Jesus Dijak almost broke whomever that was' neck.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Universal champions either 

A) Get injured/hurt
B) Part time
C) Go back to NXT.

Or a mix of the above.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ehhh I'll take it but KO doesn't do it for me.



Real talk... I kinda feel ya.

I mean, I like KO a lot and am glad he'll be on a show with (for the most part) better booking, but there was a small part of me that was expecting someone new. But hey, fuck all that, *the actual KO is back*!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Universal champions either
> 
> A) Get injured/hurt
> B) Part time
> ...


So what you're telling me is we have a chance of a Riddle-Goldberg match?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So will Roman Reigns eventually



>Seth Rollins moving to NXT




Kisame3rd14 said:


> So what you're telling me is we have a chance of a Riddle-Goldberg match?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So will Roman Reigns eventually



Funny enough not against it if it is Triple H run, just to see how he can be unleashed without Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Funny enough not against it if it is Triple H run, just to see how he can be unleashed without Vince.


What if HHH gives him the same push?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Fucking hell, that Sunrise


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if HHH gives him the same push?



At least he'll have some of his old move set from pre shield days mixed with the main roster stuff.  (I mean roman is a HHH guy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> What if HHH gives him the same push?



>Joe Anoa'i gets beaten like a drum 4 years but somehow still main events every Takeover



>Mauro orgasaming "BIG DAWG" every 5 seconds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

This match only makes me want Ciampa vs Moxley  badly


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> At least he'll have some of his old move set from pre shield days mixed with the main roster stuff.  (I mean roman is a HHH guy)



THere's a right way to push Romaine, even if it's a meme push. I trust Trips could pull it off, mostly because it's *so easy*. Vince actively fucked it up to, I guess, prove a big handsome man can get over when even when you attach him to raw sewage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> THere's a right way to push Romane, even if it's a meme push. I trust Trips could pull it off, mostly because it's *so easy*. Vince actively fucked it up to, I guess, prove a big handsome man can get over when even when you attach him to raw sewage.



Trips also picked Seth Rollins so.......let's not forget this either


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

"NO ONE WILL SURVIIIIVE (including myself)"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias  why haven't you posted as much?


School just been too busy and WWE kinda been bumming me out lately.
Watched WarGames though. Ciampa a fucking maniac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

If Dunne doesn't win tomorrow then Fuck Vince since it will be his booking that will do that.  Because there's no way after what happened at the end of the match should a on death's door Adam Cole beat the bruiserweight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Ciampa needs to go heel again.  What he is doing now isn’t working.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

That was a pretty disappointing main event, happy with Ciampa going over though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Dunne doesn't win tomorrow then Fuck Vince since it will be his booking that will do that.  Because there's no way after what happened at the end of the match should a on death's door Adam Cole beat the bruiserweight.


No way Cole can win clean. Dude is dead


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Trips also picked Seth Rollins so.......let's not forget this either



To be fair, that one is because Colby Lopez, bored with being talented, over AND well liked, decided to remove the last one. Y'know, for the challenge. 

He didn't account for the 2nd one going with it, but hey, who could, right?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Keith don't hug Ciampa,  have you not seen what happens to people that hug Ciampa?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Dunne doesn't win tomorrow then Fuck Vince since it will be his booking that will do that.  Because there's no way after what happened at the end of the match should a on death's door Adam Cole beat the bruiserweight.


Adam Cole has H fully behind him for some odd reason, no way he loses on a main PPV. Hell i can't even see him losing the title clean, it will probably be a triple threat before he hits the main roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> To be fair, that one is because Colby Lopez, bored with being talented, over AND well liked, decided to remove the last one. Y'know, for the challenge.
> 
> He didn't account for the 2nd one going with it, but hey, who could, right?



but think about this, WWE had two chances to make Moxley a top heel.

TWO , one was chosen by Hunter,  the other by Vince.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a pretty disappointing main event, happy with Ciampa going over though.



Yeah, after the reveal, it was a'ight. Sorta overbooked. Balor/Riddle was better.

Mauro brings up a good point, the fuck is up with that crazy finish when Cole has a damn match tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole has H fully behind him for some odd reason, no way he loses on a main PPV. Hell i can't even see him losing the title clean, it will probably be a triple threat before he hits the main roster.



H is really over on Dunne too.  Otherwise, he wouldn't have had him basically hold the NXT UK title longer than Punk or Lesnar held the main title.  It's really tough on who will win.  Adam Cole can't win clean, if he is then his selling is worse than Seth's.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, after the reveal, it was a'ight. Sorta overbooked. Balor/Riddle was better.
> 
> Mauro brings up a good point, the fuck is up with that crazy finish when Cole has a damn match tomorrow?


They're putting baby arms Cole OVER OVER tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, after the reveal, it was a'ight. Sorta overbooked. Balor/Riddle was better.
> 
> Mauro brings up a good point, the fuck is up with that crazy finish when Cole has a damn match tomorrow?


He's also injured from his wrist.


WWE confirmed wants to take out Cole.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Dunne doesn't win tomorrow then Fuck Vince since it will be his booking that will do that.  Because there's no way after what happened at the end of the match should a on death's door Adam Cole beat the bruiserweight.



"haHAAAA, nobody remembers that. It's *Takeover*! Doesn't count, pal~..."


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2019)

Io is the best on NXT from what I have seen in the last month.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> H is really over on Dunne too.  Otherwise, he wouldn't have had him basically hold the NXT UK title longer than Punk or Lesnar held the main title.  It's really tough on who will win.  Adam Cole can't win clean, if he is then his selling is worse than Seth's.


No way Cole loses before WM weekend unless they are going to make him the Rumble winner.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They're putting baby arms Cole OVER OVER tomorrow.





Jon Moxley said:


> He's also injured from his wrist.
> 
> 
> WWE confirmed wants to take out Cole.



>Wants to put Cole over hard
>Also wants to kill him

This brass ring shit gets harder every day, man. No wonder the roster ain't trying.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Well honestly Keith Lee was fun so I was missing out.

Djo sucks

UE aren't interesting to me besides they're always doing War games .

Tommaso is always awesome .

KO had nice spots.

I liked Riddle vs Baylor but it did wear me out.



I'll be frank though the nonstop action AEW does probably adjusted me from the slow methodical pace WWE does so that might have affected me


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No way Cole loses before WM weekend unless they are going to make him the Rumble winner.



I don't know.  I wouldn't be surprised if they put the belt on Dunne so he drops it around Mania to Balor, who might at summerslam drop it to Ciampa.

Granted I am biased though as Dunne is one of the my favourite wrestlers right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2019)

God bless Takeovers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

So Britt Baker being shown on NXT Takeover happened.


Time to bury her Cody 


*Spoiler*: _I'm warning you_ 



Bury her in puppies and your doggos


----------



## Shirker (Nov 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Britt Baker being shown on NXT Takeover happened.
> 
> 
> Time to bury her Cody
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



But keep the fireworks away from them, for the love of god


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 23, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But keep the fireworks away from them, for the love of god


MJF probably told Cody it was a good idea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Honestly don't think it's a big deal since she went to see Cole's ghost in action


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly don't think it's a big deal since she went to see Cole's ghost in action


Its not. ****** just trying to make a story out of nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Its not. ****** just trying to make a story out of nothing


Hell they should make a skit out of her visiting a dead body


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

"I hope her being on our TV doesn't get her in trouble" -Trips

Man, Paul's been in WWE too long if that's the first thing his mind goes to. Normal people don't really care what their talent does on their off time (granted it ain't illegal or embarrassing). That's just you guys....

...Okay, and maybe certain companies in Japan. But they're crazy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Cornette being a bitch blaming everyone but himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Cornette being a bitch blaming everyone but himself.



He bitches about comedic wrestlers yet when people complain about his "comedy" he acts like this. Dude's a fraud.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He bitches about comedic wrestlers yet when people complain about his "comedy" he acts like this. Dude's a fraud.



Brian Zane had it right in the video I posted few days back. 

Honestly the only decent thing Cornette ever did was his wanting wrestlers to wrestle rant that brought in the nwa invasion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Brian Zane had it right in the video I posted few days back.
> 
> Honestly the only decent thing Cornette ever did was his wanting wrestlers to wrestle rant that brought in the nwa invasion.


But here's the thing. The niche of old school wrestling is small. Smallet than the industry now. If everyone went back to NWA style. Wrestling would be dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But here's the thing. The niche of old school wrestling is small. Smallet than the industry now. If everyone went back to NWA style. Wrestling would be dead.



Oh I get that.  I just liked the rant back then because it came on the same raw episode where (The artist formerly known as) Goldust dressed up as a baby and claimed to be the toughest SoB in the wwf. So my view on that is a bit screwed because damn just having wrestling to late 90s me was preferable to that.

Also it was the same raw that Terry Funk debuted Chainsaw Charlie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Oh I get that.  I just liked the rant back then because it came on the same raw episode where (The artist formerly known as) Goldust dressed up as a baby and claimed to be the toughest SoB in the wwf. So my view on that is a bit screwed because damn just having wrestling to late 90s me was preferable to that.
> 
> Also it was the same raw that Terry Funk debuted Chainsaw Charlie.


Then why the dislike?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then why the dislike?



Because I'm on my phone and fat fingered


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because I'm on my phone and fat fingered


I know the feels 


Also yea AEW is gonna have to cover at the end of December for Moxley and Jericho since they're both going to be in Japan it seems


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know the feels
> 
> 
> Also yea AEW is gonna have to cover at the end of December for Moxley and Jericho since they're both going to be in Japan it seems



Taped promo or two can cover that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Taped promo or two can cover that.


True but this might give an insight into seeing if the audience is ok with the whole roster.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> True but this might give an insight into seeing if the audience is ok with the whole roster.



True but I think AEW will be fine without them.  The fan base seems to be more forgiving than WWE, play along with the face/heel dynamic so far.

Plus an issue with WWE is that well basically some wrestlers don't go away.  How can we for lack of better term miss then if they're there every week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> True but I think AEW will be fine without them.  The fan base seems to be more forgiving than WWE, play along with the face/heel dynamic so far.
> 
> Plus an issue with WWE is that well basically some wrestlers don't go away.  How can we for lack of better term miss then if they're there every week.


True people miss the hell out of Yuki and Bea already because they leave to Stardom


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

I wonder if it would help Seth if he went away for a while.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Cornette being a bitch blaming everyone but himself.



Corney IS right in that people typically chomp at the bit to call him out on things and yell at him; that's a fact. Thing is, though, it's only because he makes such of habit of making "look at me, I'm a cunt" a gigantic focal point of his entire act. Y'know, like a Carney

As for the joke itself, I was actually contemplating that it probably had to do more with starving people than race, and yeah, that confirms it... but that's still kind of a mean spirited joke. That's his problem. He's mean spirited as hell, and has too much of a learning disability to understand why that might be a bad look. Heck, @Jon Moxley you told me about his pedo joke, but you failed to mention that his target was Justin Roberts. _*Justin fucking Roberts*_? Has he ever done _anything_ to _anyone_? That actually pisses me off way more than the chicken thing the more I think about it....

Anyway, fuck him. I almost hate that this controversy even happened, cuz it means that his dumb vids are gonna get more clicks than they deserve due to all the hate-watching and mindless defense of his dumb ass that's gonna happen. The thought that this gimmick of his actively puts money in his pocket angers me more than it should.



Jon Moxley said:


> I wonder if it would help Seth if he went away for a while.



Yeah. From both the show AND Twitter.
I think people are willing to try to like him, he and the company are just making it really difficult.
It's hard to hate anyone for too long if they got a cool chant or song to sing along to. Ask Hogan


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

*Sees lewd rating on my post from earlier*

:blu
_I *meant *that JP Idol companies, wrestling promotions and Seiyuu organizations can be *ridiculously stringent and territorial*_
Cum on guys, mind out of the gutter, please!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Corney IS right in that people typically chomp at the bit to call him out on things and yell at him; that's a fact. Thing is, though, it's only because he makes such of habit of making "look at me, I'm a cunt" a gigantic focal point of his entire act. Y'know, like a Carney
> 
> As for the joke itself, I was actually contemplating that it probably had to do more with starving people than race, and yeah, that confirms it... but that's still kind of a mean spirited joke. That's his problem. He's mean spirited as hell, and has too much of a learning disability to understand why that might be a bad look. Heck, @Jon Moxley you told me about his pedo joke, but you failed to mention that his target was Justin Roberts. _*Justin fucking Roberts*_? Has he ever done _anything_ to _anyone_? That actually pisses me off way more than the chicken thing the more I think about it....
> 
> ...


Sorry


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2019)

Io Shirai is really good, she's going to make the Kabuki Warriors even more lit when she joins


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Io Shirai is really good, she's going to make the Kabuki Warriors even more lit when she joins


Mabuki warriors? Oh wait no you mean Io Shirai future AEW womans champ.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Good Takeover

Womens Wargames was MOTN. 
3-way match was fine. 
Balor vs Riddle was good. 
Mens Wargames was good for the most part too.

Thank God, they dialed back on the length of the Wargames matches this time around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Nov 24, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mabuki warriors? Oh wait no you mean Io Shirai future AEW womans champ.



Is she rumored to leave or something?


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Is she rumored to leave or something?


No lmao


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

I thought Dakotas heel turn was executed well.

The only gripe I have is the WWE trope of best friends turning into hated rivals that try to seemingly kill each other in an instant. The seeds were planted with Dakota originally not being chosen for the team and Tegan not standing up for her and showing support. That's fine with me, but there was no real part in between where Dakota descends from face to heel and we're taken along on the ride. It's a WWE trope people are conditioned to accept, but has nothing to do with real life and how real people act. It's unfortunate and something that honestly could help engage the audience with the characters / performers more, but I guess WWE is not in the business of doing that anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

I am absolutely DONE with heel turns, enough I feel like for the last decade wrestling as an industry has done Nothing! NOTHING but building heel heat over and over and over result ? Where are the engaging fascinating FUCKING babyface that I am supposed to root for again?....
And I dont mean tweener, tqeenwr is literally a way to "cheat" and get the edge of an heel without the boos and staying morally gray. Where are the actual babyface? Who was the last one that was actually big enough ? Daniel bryan? 
This has become an actual turnoff for me, it's likethis endless cycle of cynism where people cannot accomplish anything unless they are heels. 
Fuck it


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> it's likethis endless cycle of cynism where people cannot accomplish anything unless they are heels.
> Fuck it



This has been a mild problem of mine concerning wrestling for a while now, and yeah it sucks.

I've learned to accept it tho. Wrestling (the good kind anyway) plays to its audience, and even though I think the complaints of wrestling fans being nothing but cynics is overstated, it is *really easy* these days to captivate people with the "cool asshole" character.

I blame UFC....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This has been a mild problem of mine concerning wrestling for a while now, and yeah it sucks.
> 
> I've learned to accept it tho. Wrestling (the good kind anyway) plays to its audience, and even though I think the complaints of wrestling fans being nothing but cynics is overstated, it is *really easy* these days to captivate people with the "cool asshole" character.
> 
> I blame UFC....



I don't blame UFC.  Wrestling had it's own before UFC became big.  Rock (Asshole as face and heel), Austin (Asshole as face and Heel), DX, and on WCW side perhaps the most important of the lot NWO (Especially Hogan)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

Good point, Austin was kind of a dickhead.

I guess I always ignored it because at some point kid me just saw getting stunned as part of the job description. 

But yeah, Rock dropped R bombs all day and DX were mean spirited even tho I dont think they were ever actually faces.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Good point, Austin was kind of a dickhead.
> 
> I guess I always ignored it because at some point kid me just saw getting stunned as part of the job description.
> 
> But yeah, Rock dropped R bombs all day and DX were mean spirited even tho I dont think they were ever actually faces.



DX started as heels but by the time the DX army arrived, they were faces and still being assholes. But they were still counted under "Cool assholes."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Is she rumored to leave or something?


Her contract is up in may, shes arguably the top womans wrestler in the world if not top 3

Aew is desperate for women. They are going to mail her a diamond encrusted golden dildo with a 8 figure check on it


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This has been a mild problem of mine concerning wrestling for a while now, and yeah it sucks.
> 
> I've learned to accept it tho. Wrestling (the good kind anyway) plays to its audience, and even though I think the complaints of wrestling fans being nothing but cynics is overstated, it is *really easy* these days to captivate people with the "cool asshole" character.
> 
> I blame UFC....





Nemesis said:


> I don't blame UFC.  Wrestling had it's own before UFC became big.  Rock (Asshole as face and heel), Austin (Asshole as face and Heel), DX, and on WCW side perhaps the most important of the lot NWO (Especially Hogan)


I agree with both of you cool assholes have their place in the industry. But in the past you also had the mick foley of the world a real genuine guy.and back into he day it was a different era people were living in a culture of assholes were being a drunken alcoholic was seen as a reddening quality in wrestling.
But even the rock despite all his shit talking, was always as a babyface a man that carried the values of family and honor, stone cold got big because he incarnate the rebellion of the people vs the system. People didnt like them just because they were assholes but because they had some redeeming qualities. They were also funny, austin was a wild man that wanted freedom and said fuck to an abusive boss.
Dx to me were always assholes and the only reason they got love was because they were born in a degenerated era ( the attitude era)

Fuck I am at the point where i miss john cena! I want a hero a babyface, a guy that stands strong with values and honor and pride and respect for his fans and defend them. We are living in this era were cynism is everywhere i dont need more of it in wrestling  
Why do you think marvel movies get over so big? Why the first avenger worked so well? Because they appeared in an era were people had enough of cynism it was a band of super hero, not bland or one sided complex super heroes with their qualities and their bad sides but people ready to do the right thing.
That's why the rocky movies got over so big 

Wrestling desperately need a role model, a real one a genuine good guy with high moral values. It's not the attitude era anymore and hell I am not going to act like I was always behind this idea. I was also one of the dumb smart mark boing cena for being a role model 

But today if I want my little niece to watch the wwe product I only show them old cena stuffs or daniel Bryan. Because modern wrestling in 2019 have gotten so cynical I cant stand it and I cant even watch it with kids anymore. 
 
And I am not a boomer in case someone wonders  

( even fucking connor McGregor still praises his opponents at the the end of the fight or talk about family and pride as values and he is the biggest asshe in history  )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Cody Rhodes best babyface

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Wait guys 
How is a starvation joke ok? You do realise that people do die of starvation? 
Fuck cornette he had it coming when you present yourself as some holier than hoe white angel who keeps shitting on trump then you better be irreprochable 
Now he can have fun being labelled the same as the Republicans he hates so much


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

Holy shit I thought he *was* republican. 
Or, y'know, leaning.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit I thought he *was* republican.
> Or, y'know, leaning.


NO 
He blames Republicans for every sin of the world he is supposed to be liberal


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2019)

Ngl the card, on paper, looks like a really solid show


----------



## Shirker (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh, right. Legit forgot Survivor Series was tonight.
NXT sweeping tonight in an effort to thrash AEW Wednesday . Heard it here first.


----------



## teddy (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah i forgot too until i was checking out reddit lol


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> NO
> He blames Republicans for every sin of the world he is supposed to be liberal



Nah you can be a lefty and a racist fuck.   Both sides have their skeletons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit I thought he *was* republican.
> Or, y'know, leaning.


He's basically a southern dem, fiscally liberal socially conservative.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Wait guys
> How is a starvation joke ok? You do realise that people do die of starvation?
> Fuck cornette he had it coming when you present yourself as some holier than hoe white angel who keeps shitting on trump then you better be irreprochable
> Now he can have fun being labelled the same as the Republicans he hates so much


Anything can be made into a joke, if you can't laugh at something and it makes you uncomfortable fine but you telling other people what is and isn't allowed to be laughed at means you haven't addressed the root of the issue or you're too ashamed to act like your self and instead opt in for acting like how society tells you.


People like Cornette exist as the balance to counteract the ass hats that think they can tell you what's offensive, what's allowed to be a joke, what you're allowed to say in public, how you're supposed to act etc. It's why America is the shithole it is today, and why we have the president we have. These people have always existed but prior to the 2010s they were laughed at, now they are the "good guys" and our shit is getting out of hand. Fucking right2censor was based off these same people and they were bad guys in the late 90s early 00s, today they would be faces.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

My pics


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

The triple threat tag has been moved to the pre show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

They added Walter to team NXT holy fuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Anything can be made into a joke, if you can't laugh at something and it makes you uncomfortable fine but you telling other people what is and isn't allowed to be laughed at means you haven't addressed the root of the issue or you're too ashamed to act like your self and instead opt in for acting like how society tells you.


 I know this is an easy way out but does that mean I can also laugh and make jokes about nazi gazing Jews? Or people can make them? I am sure that if I see someone do make those jokes in will call them out for being asshole, I wont go around bossing them but I will rightfully so shit on them, same if someone makes fun of rape or something like that.
 Starvation jokes are fucking retarded particularly when it's about a country where the issue does happen. Kids die in africa because they are so fucjing hungry their whole body collapse  people can for whatever the fuck they want and laugh at whatever they want. But I and others also have the right to call them assholes when they do so about something that's a real issue.
And I am not an sjw snowflake, i am a black guy that makes fun of black guys and our stereotypes all the time.
But when something is stupid, gotta say it is.

Now the starvation joke isnt enough to fire anyone, he shouldnt have been fired over a joke like that. But a lot thought it was racist, he just had to come out explain the basis of the joke and move on.
Trying to bullshit and continue to "work" or blaming fans or idk what for trying to get him is just whataboutism


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah you can be a lefty and a racist fuck.   Both sides have their skeletons.


Ohhhh I know trust me I know 
I am a leftist and I have seen a shit lot of racist in the left.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Poor Otis can hardly get up from his caterpillar to do the elbow these days. His knees always buckle at the end.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Street Profits gonna win


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Street Profits gonna win


Damn nvm. Roode/Ziggler surprisingly works as a Tag team tbh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I know this is an easy way out but does that mean I can also laugh and make jokes about nazi gazing Jews? Or people can make them? I am sure that if I see someone do make those jokes in will call them out for being asshole, I wont go around bossing them but I will rightfully so shit on them, same if someone makes fun of rape or something like that.
> Starvation jokes are fucking retarded particularly when it's about a country where the issue does happen. Kids die in africa because they are so fucjing hungry their whole body collapse  people can for whatever the fuck they want and laugh at whatever they want. But I and others also have the right to call them assholes when they do so about something that's a real issue.
> And I am not an sjw snowflake, i am a black guy that makes fun of black guys and our stereotypes all the time.
> But when something is stupid, gotta say it is.
> ...


Depending on the setting sure, go right ahead. If i know Nazi jokes are part of your routine i won't go or if i don't know beforehand i will leave when i realize this doesn't interest me. As long as you are not actively inciting a riot like preaching hateful shit infront of a synagogue or saying anti muslim shit infront of a mosque then you are free to say what you want. Now if you go behind closed doors and are hurting people because of the difference in culture, you're a piece of shit but if you're just a distasteful comedian who am i to say what you can and can't have in your routine.

The last things I'll say about the joke are this, if you really cared about starving Ethiopian families you would be over there getting your hands dirty or spending money to do your part not pointing and wagging your finger because a guy continent's away made a harmless joke. Another thing is it isn't white peoples right to gatekeep what is or is not offensive to black people, that's just virtue signaling at it's finest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Depending on the setting sure, go right ahead. If i know Nazi jokes are part of your routine i won't go or if i don't know beforehand i will leave when i realize this doesn't interest me. As long as you are not actively inciting a riot like preaching hateful shit infront of a synagogue or saying anti muslim shit infront of a mosque then you are free to say what you want. Now if you go behind closed doors and are hurting people because of the difference in culture, you're a piece of shit but if you're just a distasteful comedian who am i to say what you can and can't have in your routine.
> 
> *The last things I'll say about the joke are this, if you really cared about starving Ethiopian families you would be over there getting your hands dirty or spending money to do your part not pointing and wagging your finger *because a guy continent's away made a harmless joke. Another thing is it isn't white peoples right to gatekeep what is or is not offensive to black people, that's just virtue signaling at it's finest.


I did do that which is why the comments piss me off.
But I do see where you ate coming from tho, it's the culture of bitching on internet and never acting or doing anything to change thing and that is I agree a stupid mentality. 
I get your point about comedy, but I do think the tone and the way it is said also Matter. 
And the issue with cornette is that most of the time he is in character, and his "in character" persona does sounds harsh and condescending which makes most of his actual jokes weird.
Still think it's a misconception but because of his track record wont get a second chance


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Solid Cruiserweight Title match. Good to see Rush doing well


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Odds on Trips getting physically involved in a mach?


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Crowd dead for a good match and CM Punk chants throughout the pre-show panel segments.

This sounds like a bad combination.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

What happened to the Usos btw? Seems like they just disappeared


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Crowd dead for a good match and CM Punk chants throughout the pre-show panel segments.
> 
> This sounds like a bad combination.


CM Punk chants are gonna happen all night.  Best to ignore this crowd .


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What happened to the Usos btw? Seems like they just disappeared


One had a DWI, the other is MIA.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

big guys bullying the UE xD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What happened to the Usos btw? Seems like they just disappeared


Still punished for their arrest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> big guys bullying the UE xD



Good good


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I did do that which is why the comments piss me off.
> But I do see where you ate coming from tho, it's the culture of bitching on internet and never acting or doing anything to change thing and that is I agree a stupid mentality.
> I get your point about comedy, but I do think the tone and the way it is said also Matter.
> And the issue with cornette is that most of the time he is in character, and his "in character" persona does sounds harsh and condescending which makes most of his actual jokes weird.
> Still think it's a misconception but because of his track record wont get a second chance


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

UE only team getting better than mild reactions.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone else's network stream lagggy?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> UE only team getting better than mild reactions.


New Day got a huge pop wyta?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> CM Punk chants are gonna happen all night.  Best to ignore this crowd .



Yeah, it's Chicago, they're going to chant CM Punk every time they host a WWE event.  Even if Punk came out and told them all to fuck off they'd continue.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> New Day got a huge pop wyta?


Must've missed that, i didn't hear one huge pop in this match.

Edited: they woke up a tad for that spear.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

KoR is the better of the 2.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Another good match. They got the crowd into it midway through


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Raiders and KOR/Fish have great chemistry.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raiders and KOR/Fish have great chemistry.



Well Raiders have only been called up this year so likely have had some matches against UE to get that chemistry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah, it's Chicago, they're going to chant CM Punk every time they host a WWE event.  Even if Punk came out and told them all to fuck off they'd continue.


I'll be the only one chanting Lets go Moxley


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well Raiders have only been called up this year so likely have had some matches against UE to get that chemistry.


Oh yeah they've been opponents on the indies several times and NXT before Raiders got the call up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Outside of Kayfabe NXT men's team blows the other 2 out of the water.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Rhea better be the sole survivor


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

4/5 of NXT's team tried to kill each other yesterday LMAO


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Booking the same stuff as last night?

Super Rhea groundhog day?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Forgot how much I hate Carmella's screaming mid-match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Why would Sasha stop Sane's pin attempt though?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Let's go Rhea


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Asukas booking is so strange.

Now, they're keeping her strong by walking out and being responsible for Charlottes elimination.

I shall call it Schrödingers Asuka booking.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

The booking of this match is main roster as fuck, lmao.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Forgot how much I hate Carmella's screaming mid-match.


She sounds like alley cat intercourse.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

The right woman won.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Another win to NXT.

King bitching about cheating?  The guy that basically loves cheating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Booking was weird AF. Didn't hate it but it was just weird. Glad to see Rhea getting the dub though. Belair also got a pretty good showing too.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Toni Storm is soo delicious.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Another win to NXT.
> 
> King bitching about cheating?  The guy that basically loves cheating.


Commentators always turn into hypocrites in these kinds of scenarios.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

So RAW and SD gonna win the next 2 matches so it'll go even into the final match. I'm saying Becky wins and Naka (via Sami) wins


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Nobody should harp on AEW tag rules after this match.

Everyone basically did what they want.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Toni Storm is soo delicious.



Brooooooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Lol KO telling Seth to BTFO


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Sami going nuts


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Brooooooooooo


gimme a bite.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Sami going nuts



Sami is so underutilized 

Love KO response to Seth.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

AJ getting hit in the nuts tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Why the Network lagging so bad tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

I hope AJ styles is wearing a cup.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

I love Sammy in this managerial role.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

NXT can't lose!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn NXT is cleaning up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn nvm they gonna have NXT sweep


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

I mean how many cross-brand events are there now?  Women's match and the Men's traditional Survivor series match?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Come on Dunne


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Adam Cole's corpse's corpse about to die again


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn, another win for NXT regardless who wins.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Why would they show the replay through the BayBay pop.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why would they show the replay through the BayBay pop.



Because someone has tastes to move away from that ridiculous pop.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

They should've shown Britt Bakers reaction again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because someone has tastes to move away from that ridiculous pop.


Listen im no mark for baby arms but that's literally his entire character, you would think they would want that on the broadcast.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

I hear that the women’s match was a mess.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

This will be MOTN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Panama Sunrise on the apron my God

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Wrong person won that.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn what a counter. Sad for my boy Dunne though


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

They went from 0 reactions to having the crowd in their palm, Dunne is the fucking truth.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

Why did Roderick Strong win?  He has minimal upside tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why did Roderick Strong win?  He has minimal upside tbh.


He stole the win, it didn't build him just gave NXT the W.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

I wonder what kind of match we're getting here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

shit I forgot SS was on Central time. I'm so used to Eastern or western time


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

My boi Bray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

The Fiend and the way he has the title


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Fiend vs Demon King is in the future


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

My last memory of the Fiend is a terrible ppv match with Seth Rollins.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 24, 2019)

The red light is back, baby!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Not sure how you make this match good when you kinda need Fiend to destroy Bryan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

DB getting cheers for assaulting Bray must be killing Seth


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Bryan such a good Face man. Damn crowd electric


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Pretty solid bout. Daniel defo gave Fiend a good fight but my boi Bray too OP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan such a good Face man. Damn crowd electric


This should have been Mania levels. Seems DB is the only babyface that can win back people naturally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

Why hasn’t Seth turned heel yet?  He’s like the worst babyface ever.  Smh.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This should have been Mania levels. Seems DB is the only babyface that can win back people naturally


Bryan still the best Face in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Fiend vs Demon King is in the future



If Bray wasn't champion it should have been a match tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

A part of me wants Rey to win but he won't sadly. Just hoping its not a squash


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan still the best Face in WWE.



Pretty much. Dude's so good in ring and with his mic skills and Talking smack , he's legitimately the best all arounder in the company 

Gonna be hard to justify Roman or Seth beating Bray at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

You are the best LT.  but I think even you know it would be idiotic for Rey to win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You are the best LT.  but I think even you know it would be idiotic for Rey to win.



I hope he wins just so then Cena comes out and squashes him


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Drinking game begins after survivor series with the "How many You knows will Undertaker say."



Jon Moxley said:


> I hope he wins just so then Cena comes out and squashes him



Only for CM Punk to come out and spoil the party.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

That Rollins sign in the crowd was planted.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Ali getting that pop


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You are the best LT.  but I think even you know it would be idiotic for Rey to win.


Yeah. I know. Still hoping Drew is the one to do it


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

If walter is first out we riot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Digging Ricochet's Batman Beyond gear ngl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Drinking game begins after survivor series with the "How many You knows will Undertaker say."
> 
> 
> 
> Only for CM Punk to come out and spoil the party.



Only for Seth to come out and ruin all the fun


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicago recognizes the greatest wrestler in the world.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Still amazed Vince fucked up Braun when he was red hot


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

That Walter pop tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If walter is first out we riot.



WALTER AND TOMMASO >>> RAW AND SMACKDOWN!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

RIP Drew's chest


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

THEY REALLY ELIMINATED WALTER FIRST WHAT THE FUCK? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

They just lost the crowd. Vince you fucking idiot


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Chicago with the justified bullshit chant.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Great idea, eliminate the best wrestler in the world so he doesn't continue to receive more pops than your top guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> THEY REALLY ELIMINATED WALTER FIRST WHAT THE FUCK? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Chicago with the justified bullshit chant.


I hate Vince so much. WALTER should be last man for NXT. Instead first out. Absolute garbage. Drew looks good yeah but not like this.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Bray wasn't champion it should have been a match tonight.


Fiend destroys regular Balor at Rumble, then Demon enters the rumble match, wins and faces Fiend at Mania
Demon vs Fiend with Mania level entrances.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I hate Vince so much. WALTER should be last man for NXT. Instead first out. Absolute garbage. Drew looks good yeah but not like this.



Wouldn't go that far.  Should be Ciampa because Walter is never going to main roster by choice.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

seeing as Dudebro is getting cheers, guess they'll eliminate him too


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

I actually like Corbin, esp. now that he has proper gear again. He still shouldn't be main event pushed tho.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't go that far.  Should be Ciampa because Walter is never going to main roster by choice.


Fair


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Randy still the SS GOAT


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Randy still the SS GOAT


And he's gone


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't go that far.  Should be Ciampa because Walter is never going to main roster by choice.


I would argue Riddle because he has the highest potential in the entire company.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Drew looking strong. I like it ngl


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

So why did Strowman give Seth a pass there?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah either Seth or Roman are getting the win in this match. 

They've been kicked out of the ring too much.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Crowd really gonna hate Rollins now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Baron corbin basically eliminating everyone including his own team.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

CM Punk chants


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Reigns eliminated Drew. Water is wet


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Corbin or Rollins best heel in the world?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

first time in years a shield bomb set up got boos


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Ofc Seth kicks out of Project CIAMPA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> first time in years a shield bomb set up got boos



When was the last time?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Bullshit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Vince booked this


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

BASKING IN HIS GLORY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Again NXT fanboys online,  this is why I worried for them.

Vince has them now.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

HOW DID THIS DUDE KICK OUT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

When the 5th or 6th most over guy in your "development promotion" is getting better reactions than your two chosen ones and then you call this the "big leagues".


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nah fuck Vince


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

All the goodwill Reigns tried to accrue and Vince gonna fuck it all up


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2019)

Just wait till BABYGURL beats Bray at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> All the goodwill Reigns tried to accrue and Vince gonna fuck it all up


He couldn't keep it in his pants for Babygirl anymore


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm conflicted, on one hand a Becky match means piss and food break, on the other hand Baszler is must see.

Edit: Oh it's a brock match, that means the bathroom can wait another 4 mins.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> When was the last time?



When they were heels.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Pics are looking good aside from tag team match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> When they were heels.


Damn. That's a long time ago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'm conflicted, on one hand a Becky match means piss and food break, on the other hand Baszler is must see.
> 
> Edit: Oh it's a brock match, that means the bathroom can wait another 4 mins.



This match probably gonna be a bathroom break since  Rey is getting crushed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

This video package is great ngl
Fuck are the Women Main Eventing for though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This video package is great ngl
> Fuck are the Women Main Eventing for though?


to set up 4 horsewomen vs 4 horsedudes at Mania


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Rey repping the joker, i can dig that attire.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> to set up 4 horsewomen vs 4 horsedudes at Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Brock should rip off Rey's mask, but have it so it makes Rey go full power and win.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

Rey looks like a clown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't shoot the messenger. 

Ronda is probably the big surprise tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This match probably gonna be a bathroom break since  Rey is getting crushed.


I enjoy watching Brock slaughter a lot more than i enjoy watching Becky botch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Rey looks like a clown.


It's themed after the new Joker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I enjoy watching Brock slaughter a lot more than i enjoy watching Becky botch.


I would get that if it wasn't done so much with him. Yea I do agree Becky is a bit sloppy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Dominick is going to be MJF?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yesss Brock ragdoll Dominick.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

When is Brock gonna learn to wear a cup?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Dominick frog splashes like his real dad.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn that was hype ngl. Now its over


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Another fun Brock match.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Brock would be great if he wasn't holding the title hostage


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Brock would be great if he wasn't holding the title hostage


Yeah. His matches for the most part when Vince doesn't book it as German Suplex spam are fun. Just have Drew beat him at RR please.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Imagine ending your night with the bathroom break match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Brock would be great if he wasn't holding the title hostage


If you REALLY feel that way, you would REALLY hate Bruno Sanmarino and Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

M


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

I love the women's division but when they main even it has to be justifiable just like when certain men go after other men on PPVs. With Charlotte, Rhonda, Becky, Asuka involved that's fine but a match with Bayley main eventing over the Fiend or Brock? Come on now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> If you REALLY feel that way, you would REALLY hate Bruno Sanmarino and Hulk Hogan.



Different time back then when there wasn't weekly shows.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Baszler should win IMO. 
Of the 3 I like Becky the most but I'm rooting for her the least in this match ngl.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I love the women's division but when they main even it has to be justifiable just like when certain men go after other men on PPVs. With Charlotte, Rhonda, Becky, Asuka involved that's fine but a match with Bayley main eventing over the Fiend or Brock? Come on now.


Ronda must be about to show up.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ronda must be about to show up.


They just mentioned her so I'm assuming she's here


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Becky has been bringing up Ol Ronnie a lot in the build-up, now they're talking about her a lot.  Plus the advertisements for the end of Total Divas with Ronda saying "One never really retires."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Ronda must be about to show up.


I hope so, and I'll give them the benefit of the doubt because 2/3rds of these women are main event material.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

Becky has struggled since Ronda left tbh.  She is just lucky wwe is always last to know when their hot acts have run out of steam.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Different time back then when there wasn't weekly shows.


 The world title is rarely ever defended on regular shows. The belt doesn't have to physically be on every RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice to see Becky wearing something other than the black and yellow biker shit she had since NXT.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> The world title is rarely ever defended on regular shows. The belt doesn't have to physically be on every RAW or Smackdown.


True. I'm honestly fine with Brock as Champ for now. My only gripe is he's almost always in the title scene. Would just like them to shake it up once in a while. Give him a high-profile non-title feud. We haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Boring chants at the middle of this match, the crowd has picked up a bit but it's not doing anything for me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Boring chants at the middle of this match, the crowd has picked up a bit but it's not doing anything for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Don't argue with the ref Bayley change your finisher from a basic slam and you might get a three count.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

This is such a low quality and intensity match compared to everything else tonight.
Even the clusterfuck 5v5v5s were more entertaining and enthralling.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 24, 2019)

That was Anticlimatic.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

A clean win? They couldn't even give us Ronda? Why did this main event then?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Twenty two minutes of this shit, they were starting to insult my fucking dedication to wrestling.

Thank god the right woman won.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2019)

Vince just booked that angle at the end, it reeks of pettiness.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 24, 2019)

Why did that main event? Serious question...


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Change of plans, don't do shots every time taker says "You know." You'll be dead.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

Get the belt off of Becky!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Vince just booked that angle at the end, it reeks of pettiness.


God Becky really pissing me off. 
"You didn't beat the man."
Bitch yes she did. Its a Triple Threat and she won by submission. You lost. If you have all this energy why didn't you use it to stop her from winning?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> God Becky really pissing me off.
> "You didn't beat the man."
> Bitch yes she did. Its a Triple Threat and she won by submission. You lost. If you have all this energy why didn't you use it to stop her from winning?



Didn't she pull this "Yes I did." to Charlotte after she "pinned" Ronda?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't she pull this "Yes I did." to Charlotte after she "pinned" Ronda?


Yeah she did which just makes her come off as even more hypocritical.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2019)

You know who did beat the Man?  Asuka.

Becky tapped out!  The pain was too much!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You know who did beat the Man?  Asuka.
> 
> Becky tapped out!  The pain was too much!!!


Asuka needs to be main champ again soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn taker getting emotional about his match at mania with Lesnar due to the concussion making him forget all of it 

Also when he put his gear in the ring after the match with Roman was meant to be his retirement.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn taker getting emotional about his match at mania with Lesnar due to the concussion making him forget all of it
> 
> Also when he put his gear in the ring after the match with Roman was meant to be his retirement.


Taker should talk about his talent evaluation.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Taker should talk about his talent evaluation.



He kind of did. Saying that trying to do athletic matches won't get them over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He kind of did. Saying that trying to do athletic matches won't get them over.


There's one more thing I always did wonder about Taker.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There's one more thing I always did wonder about Taker.



He was talking about how he transitioned into being The Undertaker after being booted out of wcw.  Down south he was more of a fast high flying big man and when Vince showed him the drawings Mark knew as Taker he had to change his style. 

So he asked Jake Roberts for help, who educated him, one part being how Vince chewed out Jake for wanting to put a technical 5* match without the character performance.

Which went into Mark saying that it's the issue with today's group wanting to do matches without the story. Which won't get them over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He was talking about how he transitioned into being The Undertaker after being booted out of wcw.  Down south he was more of a fast high flying big man and when Vince showed him the drawings Mark knew as Taker he had to change his style.
> 
> So he asked Jake Roberts for help, who educated him, one part being how Vince chewed out Jake for wanting to put a technical 5* match without the character performance.
> 
> Which went into Mark saying that it's the issue with today's group wanting to do matches without the story. Which won't get them over.


That's true . The problem is sometimes people nowadays don't have time to keep up with stories and invest.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2019)

Toni Storm is such a baddie


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Mauro is good at his job.  And Graves is definitely an asshole.  But wow.  You really have to walk on eggshells around Mauro; don’t you?????


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I hear there was an epic botch between Bayley and Becky.  Anyone have the GIF?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

Keith Lee has a new problem.

The problem being that after Survivor Series Vince McMahon now loves him, which means call up, Vince gets bored, then discarded.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Keith Lee has a new problem.
> 
> The problem being that after Survivor Series Vince McMahon now loves him, which means call up, Vince gets bored, then discarded.


 
In b4 Vince does a storyline where he just gets called fat all the time


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Keith Lee has a new problem.
> 
> The problem being that after Survivor Series Vince McMahon now loves him, which means call up, Vince gets bored, then discarded.


Nah.  Good for Keith.  Because he was getting lost on nxt.  HHH clearly isn’t his biggest supporter.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

You guys never want to give Brock credit.  But he is one of the MVPs of WWE this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Smackdown needs to take someone from the nxt women’s division.  Their division stinks!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Kenny Omega double dipping cookies into Nutella was the biggest heel turn ever.v


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> You guys never want to give Brock credit.  But he is one of the MVPs of WWE this year.


People claim they hate "how he's booked but not him", forgetting that he's a heel and still tuning into his matches and posting on forums about him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's true . The problem is sometimes people nowadays don't have time to keep up with stories and invest.


people nowadays need to work on their attention spans in general.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

The actual wrestling is obvious.  But the three Japanese women are also doing the best character work in the women’s division right now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> people nowadays need to work on their attention spans in general.


For sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Anyways watch BTE guys. There's more story progression


----------



## pat pat (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Anyways watch BTE guys. There's more story progression


Actually it's funny because there is the background for omega's segment on dynamite 
Nakazawa basically beat sense into him and made him give up on his Moxley obsession to focus really on himself which is why he cuts a promo training with naka on dynamite and kind of stop obsessing on mox, and convinced him to defend his title to give him confidence
I think it's sad that this side of nakazawa's character isnt presented on tv
That's actually something cool to see a friend help his bro get out of trouble.
The kind of story missing in wrestling today
Omega's arc is a hajime no hippo season arc ripoff, mox is actually a character from the series and is booked the same way
They are going to fight
A lot and will become bros later.


You can thank me for spoiling everyone


Interesting that there seems to be some elite inner circle tease.
Unlike most I dont think their war will be only one match but an actual war on multiple months
Bte is a multi layered story , there is a very small subtext ( the actual story) which is covered in goofiness over the top retardation and shitposting, it's like 4chan.
Still think some of the BTE stuffs should be on TV , it does have some story elements at least some details 


They will be in Ohio soon 


Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny Omega double dipping cookies into Nutella was the biggest heel turn ever.v


Imagine not eating nutella with cookies
Diabetes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Actually it's funny because there is the background for omega's segment on dynamite
> Nakazawa basically beat sense into him and made him give up on his Moxley obsession to focus really on himself which is why he cuts a promo training with naka on dynamite and kind of stop obsessing on mox, and convinced him to defend his title to give him confidence
> I think it's sad that this side of nakazawa's character isnt presented on tv
> That's actually something cool to see a friend help his bro get out of trouble.
> ...


So in other words....Mox to the Elite confirmed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Hope Asuka beats Charlotte tonight.  She has momentum.  Don’t fuck it up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm just excited that WWE has stepped their shit up, AEW has been so good it forced their hand. I am hesitant to watch this evening because WWE has conditioned me to not be lulled into a false sense of comfort but the fact remains AEW has to step it up a notch.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I haven’t watched Raw in a while.  But the episode could feel fresh tonight now that The run-ins and brawls leading up to Survivor Series should be over.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So in other words....Mox to the Elite confirmed?


I dont see him as a full Time member but I do think he will get paired with omega because that's how the story it's from ends 
Think vegeta and goku, they used to hang but still had that rivalry but it was friendly.

I have to admit the elite bothering mox is comedy gold. That one bte with nick and matt trying to form the shield with him was absolutely epic  

As for me I am just happy the guy found a working environment where he genuinely enjoy himself and seems to just be happy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Hmm, so the Inner Circle kidnaps Leva Bates at the end.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> I dont see him as a full Time member but I do think he will get paired with omega because that's how the story it's from ends
> Think vegeta and goku, they used to hang but still had that rivalry but it was friendly.
> 
> I have to admit the elite bothering mox is comedy gold. That one bte with nick and matt trying to form the shield with him was absolutely epic
> ...


Didn't Vegeta eventually join though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the Inner Circle kidnaps Leva Bates at the end.


Yea which is a cool way to take her off and create a new gimmick for her.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 25, 2019)

That was kinda dark with the Leva Bates abduction at the end.

I wonder, if this storyline makes it on TV.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Lastier said:


> That was kinda dark with the Leva Bates abduction at the end.
> 
> I wonder, if this storyline makes it on TV.


I have a feeling someone somewhere will have a complaint about this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so the Inner Circle kidnaps Leva Bates at the end.







Rukia said:


> You guys never want to give Brock credit.  But he is one of the MVPs of WWE this year.



Eh, speaking for myself I constantly talk about how over he is, that he's good at selling and people are pretty drawn to his matches, but he bores the shit out of me. I dunno what else ya want from people that agree that the Brock meme is tired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I have a feeling someone somewhere will have a complaint about this.



Three Hispanics abducting a single white female,meh what's there to complain at.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2019)

something something wall


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Three Hispanics abducting a single white female,meh what's there to complain at.


Now that you mention it




It's perfectly fine


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Top 5 MOTY thus far?

4.. Bryan v Kofi WM
Charlotte v Becky Evolution(redacted)
3. Cole v Dunne Sur series
2. Cody v Dustin DON
1. WALTER v Dunne Takeover NY

Edited: 5. ZSJ v Ibushi IC title - Sengoku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Evolution wasn’t 2018?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Now that you mention it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as this kidnapping angle leads to some wins for her, I mean her only legit win was coattail riding Nyla Rose for it.  Plus the woman is know for cosplaying so think of an anime bad girl and that's probably her new gimmick with the Inner Circle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Top 5 MOTY thus far?
> 
> Bryan v Kofi WM
> Charlotte v Becky Evolution
> ...


Osprey V Takagi
Moxley vs Ishii
Cole vs Gargano
Cody vs Dustin
Cole vs Dunn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I liked Bate/Walter the most out of matches that I watched.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> As long as this kidnapping angle leads to some wins for her, I mean her only legit win was coattail riding Nyla Rose for it.  Plus the woman is know for cosplaying so think of an anime bad girl and that's probably her new gimmick with the Inner Circle.


Pretty much. I just wonder if her gimmick will shit on the Librarian first. Seeing as he can easily garner some sympathy by trying to save her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Evolution wasn’t 2018?


You're correct let me update my list.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Osprey V Takagi
> Moxley vs Ishii
> Cole vs Gargano
> Cody vs Dustin
> Cole vs Dunn.


I have to catch up with my NJPW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much. I just wonder if her gimmick will shit on the Librarian first. Seeing as he can easily garner some sympathy by trying to save her.



The geekdom already up in arms.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The actual wrestling is obvious.  But the three Japanese women are also doing the best character work in the women’s division right now!


It's how they were trained, devoted to their characters. You go all out with them, day in and day out. It's why Stardom is one of the worlds best Female stars organizations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Why are Adam Cole and Io Shirai and really important NXT talent getting destroyed on back to back nights?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

@Lord Trollbias remember how I told you guys I could make Kevin Owens the top babyface on Raw?  WWE did everything wrong.. and he’s still pretty much the top babyface on Raw.  Job was easier than expected I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The geekdom already up in arms.


Well they better be careful. Jericho might destroy their confidence if they come at them.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 25, 2019)

Lastier said:


> That was kinda dark with the Leva Bates abduction at the end.
> 
> I wonder, if this storyline makes it on TV.


They are going to teach her about




*THE INNER CIRCLE *



Jon Moxley said:


> Didn't Vegeta eventually join though?


 rehhhhhhh I want my lone wolf moxleuuuuuuuyyy 
The thing isnt actually from dragon ball but hajime no hippo 
That's exactly one of the arcs of the manga 
Spoiler : 98% of omega's stories can be found in sport mangas like actually the exact stories 


But in fact the antagonist does join their band. Just like vegeta its classic shonen shit.

Mox in the elite would be so fucking wtf man, degenerated barbed wire humor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

pat pat said:


> They are going to teach her about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moxley in the Elite would also be shocking as hell. Plus YB keep doing this discreet joke where they have Mox in the background with them.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley in the Elite would also be shocking as hell. Plus YB keep doing this discreet joke where they have Mox in the background with them.


Moxley is actually comedy gold without trying too much.
This trio would be absolute fire  
We need it in our life bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

So Post Survivor Series show, so NXT was given the green light to shine over the other brands lets see what tonight brings on RAW. 

Also hearing Rollins can't help himself when it still comes to Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Watching Raw to see if Ciampa is on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh wow a town hall meeting segment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Town Hall with Rollins, who is he going to bitch at tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

CM Punk!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Chant Will Osprey you cowards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

And he still can't keep his mouth shut.  Fox employee you dumb shit.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Ziggler and Roode should be cocky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Brock is the only winner on Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Calling out Randy now.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Lol Randy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Guess this is Seth's heel turn .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guess this is Seth's heel turn .


It has to be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

What the fuck is this segment.  Rollins alienating the locker room.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Why is Rollins after Rey, he faced a Raw star in Brock.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Becky is too big to be out there or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why is Rollins after Rey, he faced a Raw star in Brock.


Well cause he wanted Brock to lose the belt .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats Vince, Rollins the most hate guy in the WWE ring, so push Roman to the moon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

So yea seeing people cheer for KO stunning Seth is kinda the right idea.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

so no Stephanie McMahon to rip Seth a new asshole?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Effective segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats Vince, Rollins the most hate guy in the WWE ring, so push Roman to the moon.


T
This was his plan all along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Lashley been fucking Lana all Sunday


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Time to click the channel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Lol.  Lana and Lashley not on the same page during that intro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

BBC out and guessing he's using his CockLock finisher.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m surprised Titus still has a pair of trunks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Our cop uniforms don't look like that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Can this story line please end.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Our cop uniforms don't look like that


Rent-a-Cop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Lana was really obnoxious during that segment.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

Rusev just killed Lashley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rusev just killed Lashley.


Now if only he could kill this angle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rusev just killed Lashley.



But he has two kids.   What about the children.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Rent-a-Cop


True but still just have a blue cop shirt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> But he has two kids.   What about the children.


Now Mrs Lovejoy the kids will be ok


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

BBC was broken tonight, no fun for Lana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> BBC was broken tonight, no fun for Lana.


She has Titus number


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Ryder and Hawkins earning that figure money.  Probably going to buy more second hand Bossman figures.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

AOnastyPP with the win, who cares.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Seth should come out and rip AOP.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Andrade needs to win this match without help from Zelina.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Should be a good match but as Rukia said sick of Andrade winning by Vega.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

King clowning Tozawa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Never mind . Squash match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind . Squash match.


Good.  Nice showcase easy win for Andrade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Matt Hardy finally booked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

So Alister Black coming out of his closet for tonight then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Good.  Nice showcase easy win for Andrade.


This show already had a squash match. Having too many makes the show pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This show already had a squash match. Having too many makes the show pointless.


That’s fair.  There definitely shouldn’t be another squash match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Good to see Matt put over Buddy.  So Black out when.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Good win for Buddy.  Surprising result for Matt Hardy.  Clearly they didn’t bring him because they have any plans for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Matt just gonna eat pins since he's possibly leaving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Um, Asuka's mystique was ruined when Carmella of all people got a win streak on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Isnt Carrillo the announcer for Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Well so much for a title match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um, Asuka's mystique was ruined when Carmella of all people got a win streak on her.


I feel like Asuka has her mystique back.  Everyone knows that she is one of the best again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well so much for a title match.


AJ already beat this guy.  He didn’t deserve the shot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

These promos are awful 

Also didn't we see this feud in the summer?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Is the roster strapped for baby faces.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

AJ should have just beaten Carrillo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is the roster strapped for baby faces.


Pretty much.  

Damn though this is a family crowd 
. No wonder theyre bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Anybody else coming out  Fuck sakes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

What is going on here?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Fatal 5 way?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm out . RAWs been boring as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Starrcade is on Sunday?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Wait Starcade......??? What!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Guess Vince going to be running through those old WCW PPV names before Cody picks them up.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm out . RAWs been boring as hell.


Show isn’t even half over yet.  Yikes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Show isn’t even half over yet.  Yikes.


Felt like a chore. NXT Takeover is the only show that was fun but even then SS made it illogical.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias remember how I told you guys I could make Kevin Owens the top babyface on Raw?  WWE did everything wrong.. and he’s still pretty much the top babyface on Raw.  Job was easier than expected I guess.


Just happy to see Seth is starting to turn Heel again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

And that commercial just gave reason why NXT did well at the SS PPV.  If they don't pull in the numbers this week....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Thumb to the eye.  Brilliant by Orton.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Vintage Orton


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

Well Rey getting a chance at the secondary belt.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I assume Rey is going to win.  Basically a reward for last nights effort.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Styles vs Lesnar?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Styles vs Lesnar?



Can't argue with that if it happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2019)

Eddie's son looks so proud.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m not surprised they did it.  But it was overbooked.  And I don’t know where AJ goes from here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2019)

So AJ going to feud with Mysterio for the time being to get his belt back.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

An Asuka that is willing to cheat is really an invincible wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Asuka carrying Charlotte.

Yes Asuka did it!

@Jon Moxley Third squash match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley Third squash match.


Glad I dropped


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Tonight was a win since Asuka beat Charlotte.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley Third squash match.



Rowan is getting the Braun push it seems.

Yeesh, Lana accent going from Russian to Valley girl, to normal American and all in between.

(Just to think one of the most over guys in Attitude Era was basically doing what Lashley did to Male wrestlers but every other week.)

When it comes to the OC, they should go to NXT and feud with UE while teaming up with Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

Lana is the worst character on the show.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

If the rumors about Kairi and her contract are true.  She is going to get a huge money offer from WWE.  She might go back to Japan.  But it will be a multi year million dollar offer.  That must be nice to see.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2019)

I want Owens to beat the fuck out of Seth.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 25, 2019)

AOPee Pee is back!


----------



## pat pat (Nov 26, 2019)

Another heel turn 
This business is so fucking dead inside......


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2019)

So it's just been brought to my attention that the Fiend is changing everyone he beats back to their best incarnation. Smiling goof Balor back to Devitt, superhero Seth back to authority Seth, and confused Bryan back to yes movement Bryan(At least it appears that way for now).

 Even better is Seth and Balor were mandible clawed with the hurt hand , while Bryan fought the "hurt" hand and was mandible clawed by the "heal" hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Nov 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So it's just been brought to my attention that the Fiend is changing everyone he beats back to their best incarnation. Smiling goof Balor back to Devitt, superhero Seth back to authority Seth, and confused Bryan back to yes movement Bryan(At least it appears that way for now).
> 
> Even better is Seth and Balor were mandible clawed with the hurt hand , while Bryan fought the "hurt" hand and was mandible clawed by the "heal" hand.


I think balor turned simply because he is in nxt and hhh has a heel boner ( also because he knows people want heel balor) 
And seth turned because from report and all ( dave and alvarez) the guy was booed to fucking death on the house shows and his merch sales started to take a big nosedive.

But that's a *neat* observation. I do think there is a message with the hurt and heel of wyatt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So it's just been brought to my attention that the Fiend is changing everyone he beats back to their best incarnation. Smiling goof Balor back to Devitt, superhero Seth back to authority Seth, and confused Bryan back to yes movement Bryan(At least it appears that way for now).
> 
> Even better is Seth and Balor were mandible clawed with the hurt hand , while Bryan fought the "hurt" hand and was mandible clawed by the "heal" hand.


If this id intentional then it's brilliant

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2019)

people still taking fat wyatt seriously   

what fools! lmao


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2019)

So Seth is in trouble with Vince for acknowledging CM Punk chants.


----------



## pat pat (Nov 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Seth is in trouble with Vince for acknowledging CM Punk chants.


HOW? 
 
Is this old man senile?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Seth is in trouble with Vince for acknowledging CM Punk chants.


I thought it was for talking about bringing him back.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I thought it was for talking about bringing him back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Huh well Vince wouldn't be wrong on that. Seth just took WWE's leverage to get him back


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2019)

I actually want to watch that tag match.  Don’t overuse the mist though!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Huh well Vince wouldn't be wrong on that. Seth just took WWE's leverage to get him back


WWE has never had leverage, Punk will get his main event at Wrestlemania and then he'll give the industry another giant fuck you as he laughs his way to the bank. It's why he took the Fox job over AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE has never had leverage, Punk will get his main event at Wrestlemania and then he'll give the industry another giant fuck you as he laughs his way to the bank. It's why he took the Fox job over AEW.


I mean if Punk had gotten the itch again maybe they would have but you're probably right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

NWA has no people in their tv area. Guessing the leaving of Cornette is making them make some changes.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> hall.He



Meltz floated the idea that Vince was workin' the boyz by doing that. He wasn't married to the idea or anything, just tossed it out there with the justification that weirder stuff has happened.

I wouldn't be surprised, but I don't think Vince can apply that kinda depth anymore. Then again, there was the Lesnar thing, so y'know....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Penta vs Trent is a slow paced match


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Another heel turn
> This business is so fucking dead inside......



Good people don't actually exist, only masks who are too cowardly to listen to their baser nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

This invisible replay gimmick is bold, let's see how it plays out. 

----------

Holy shit, Trent got a win over Pentagon!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This invisible replay gimmick is bold, let's see how it plays out.



If Orange Cassidy is over , so can invisible replay be successful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Good people don't actually exist, only masks who are too cowardly to listen to their baser nature.


Kofi Kingston was a good person. He just was made to look weak


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

Cute video package from Shanna 



Jon Moxley said:


> Kofi Kingston was a good person. He just was made to look weak



Virgin Coffee Kingdom got his shit pushed into his body by the chad Big Dick Lesnar in 5 seconds. The love of his family and friends was but a weight that pulled him back into the murky depths of mediocrity. So says our lord and savior Vinny Mac


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Cute video package from Shanna
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin Coffee Kingdom got his shit pushed into his body by the chad Big Dick Lesnar in 5 seconds. The love of his family and friends was but a weight that pulled him back into the murky depths of mediocrity. So says our lord and savior Vinny Mac


Big Swole then had a really solid promo.

Jesus though people almost missed out on Shanna. 

Kofi


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

I like, like, like this match so far. This is the most "pro wrasslin'" match the women have had so far.

-----------------

Spears: "I love little puppies"
Not something most would admit to, Shawn, but I respect it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I like, like, like this match so far. This is the most "pro wrasslin'" match the women have had so far.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


Dammit I wasnt sure to give you an agree or a funny


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit I wasnt sure to give you an agree or a funny



The results of me trying to cut down on multiposting to avoid getting buried stay out of 205Live  take advantage of my opportunity to grab the brass ring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The results of me trying to cut down on multiposting to avoid getting buried delegated to 205Live  take advantage of my opportunity to grab the brass ring


Well I already get the treatment from Nemesis cause he hates that I defected to not watching E


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

That match was sloppy as fuck, but I loved the story behind it. Right person won. Though Swole is pretty great. She needs to exist on TV in some capacity.



Jon Moxley said:


> Well I already get the treatment from Nemesis cause he hates that I defected to not watching E



>yfw Nemesis freaks out at pat pat for mentioning Jon Moxley during WWE Raw airings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That match was sloppy as fuck, but I loved the story behind it. Right person won. Though Swole is pretty great. She needs to exist on TV in some capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> >yfw Nemesis freaks out at pat pat for mentioning Jon Moxley during WWE Raw airings


Big Swole might get a win on. Dynamite


Well now that Punk Chants are moot , Moxley chants should replace them


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Finally get to see Kong in action


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

I love the Librarian and the Librarian.

Bates getting a potential gimmick change is the best thing for the sake of the business since the gimmick is death, but if it does change, fuck am I gonna miss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I love the Librarian and the Librarian.
> 
> Bates getting a potential gimmick change is the best thing for the sake of the business since the gimmick is death, but if it does change, fuck am I gonna miss it.


Everytime i see librarians fans it feels like another dimension....dont know 


Shirker said:


> Good people don't actually exist, only masks who are too cowardly to listen to their baser nature.


 only heels matter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I love the Librarian and the Librarian.
> 
> Bates getting a potential gimmick change is the best thing for the sake of the business since the gimmick is death, but if it does change, fuck am I gonna miss it.


Yea I think it was growing on people. It's odd them and the Dark Order were actually hated yet now people are growing on them


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea I think it was growing on people. It's odd them and the Dark Order were actually hated yet now people are growing on them



Do something enough times and people go from not liking it, to ironically liking it, to actually liking it. Why do you think I call everything a "meme"? That kinda thing happens a lot more often than you think. 

In other news, I love Evans.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

Am I crazy in sayins Spears is killin' it at the table?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Do something enough times and people go from not liking it, to ironically liking it, to actually liking it. Why do you think I call everything a "meme"? That kinda thing happens a lot more often than you think.
> 
> In other news, I love Evans.


The problem with Evans is that his kicks feel weak.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Rowan is getting the Braun push it seems.
> 
> Yeesh, Lana accent going from Russian to Valley girl, to normal American and all in between.
> 
> ...


speaking of Valley Girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Mox vs Renee is best feud of 2019


----------



## Shirker (Nov 26, 2019)

*Mox what the fuck are you doing????!?*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2019)

Asuka the goat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Mox what the fuck are you doing????!?*


He's a mad lad


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Asuka the goat.



Kanachan TV is cutest channel on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2019)

Caught tonight's Dark episode. So they gave Big Swole/Shanna time to work so the crowd could get the know the talent better.  Fun main event with Evens and Omega and fun opening match with Pentagon and Trent.  Squash match involving Kong over Bates with hopefully an interesting gimmick change with the Inner Circle when the time comes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Asuka driving a rental car around Michigan and getting lost is just an amusing premise for a video.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Only caught the Omega-Evans match from dark, Evans was bumping his ass off(or in this case his neck). Also, is CM Punk more over as a non wrestling entity than SCSA in the ruthless aggression era? I think so.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Asuka driving a rental car around Michigan and getting lost is just an amusing premise for a video.



You know I wonder how long it took for her to adapt to US roads. As Japan, like Britain drives on the scientifically proven superior side, the left.

(I'm only half joking. Countries that have cars on the left side of road tend to have less issues)



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Only caught the Omega-Evans match from dark, Evans was bumping his ass off(or in this case his neck). Also, is CM Punk more over as a non wrestling entity than SCSA in the ruthless aggression era? I think so.



Honestly if punk came back it would almost certainly a major pop day 1 then everyone would go "meh" down the line as the meme/aura/using his name for defiance wore off.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 27, 2019)

One of the best Dark episodes today. I thought all matches were decent to really.

AEW finally discovering it has a women's division with 2 matches, a promo and sit down interview segment.

I question the decision of putting Trent over when Pentagon is the one that is involved in a singles feud with Daniels.

Omega vs Evans was damn good and a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Dammit I hate how Seth was on.my radio


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2019)

Reading that Lana resigned for 5 more years to WWE but Rusev still undecided as of yet.  Guessing he's holding out for a bit more money before going back to being the cuck boy of the federation.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

I think AEW should abandon the women’s division.


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I think AEW should abandon the women’s division.



From Kenny's interview on WOR a few days ago:



It's been 8 episodes. It has definitely been the weakest part of AEW so far and they are fully to blame for it, but I believe they want to make it good, but they need to show it to us soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

NXT is their competition right now.  So to trot out an inferior product every week.. I just don’t see that as a good strategy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

NXT needs to come up with good stories and characters. Most of the time it's just match after match. It's gotten boring.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NXT needs to come up with good stories and characters. Most of the time it's just match after match. It's gotten boring.



I thought the story for NXT was how everyone has to bow to UE


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I thought the story for NXT was how everyone has to bow to UE


Ewww no thanks.

What happened to their fantastic stories like Gargano vs Ciampa? NXT used to be able to balance matches with stories.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ewww no thanks.
> 
> What happened to their fantastic stories like Gargano vs Ciampa? NXT used to be able to balance matches with stories.


Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai!   Oh?  Neither of them are over??  Okay.  Carry on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai!   Oh?  Neither of them are over??  Okay.  Carry on.


They just feel like the same women wrestlers as all the other badass women wrestlers. None of them stand out to me .

It's cool to have a great in ring product but to me other than Dudebro and Ciampa no one else feels different.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Io has definitely been the mvp of the nxt women’s division since they went onto USA.  She won’t be bringing in casuals though tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai!   Oh?  Neither of them are over??  Okay.  Carry on.


Let's be real here, nobody cares about Tegan Nox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Sorry forgot to mention Keith Lee and Velvet Dream.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly if punk came back it would almost certainly a major pop day 1 then everyone would go "meh" down the line as the meme/aura/using his name for defiance wore off.


Well he wouldn't be coming back on a schedule, I'm 99% sure he just wants a mania main event.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Let's be real here, nobody cares about Tegan Nox.


Yeah that’s what I said.  That’s why I am surprised that Dakota and Tegan seem to be such a priority atm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yeah that’s what I said.  That’s why I am surprised that Dakota and Tegan seem to be such a priority atm.


Gotcha i didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Bianca and Io will probably be sidelined because of that feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm just ready for UE to get called up, they're stale and they take up positions that other people deserve more than them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Soul Train Jones !!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Interesting start to NXT tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Sweet a Little bit of the Bubbly is real 

A little bit of the 40


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Smh Blackhawks insult. Damn you Jericho .


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Blackhawks won two Stanley Cups in the last decade.  

Edit: oh shit, three!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Blackhawks won two Stanley Cups in the last decade.
> 
> Edit: oh shit, three!


We still got one of the top players in Kane


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Whats with this weird pacing tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

La Kings managed to grab two this decade.  I will take it!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Kris Strat and Shida


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2019)

I like UE but Dijakovic and Lee should've won that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I like UE but Dijakovic and Lee should've won that


Lee will be fine but Dija's been exposed lately. Dude just seems so boring


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

@Shirker @PlacidSanity  You guys ain't watching Dynamite?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lee will be fine but Dija's been exposed lately. Dude just seems so boring


He's fine. Dude did a one handed powerbomb and chokeslam on two different guys while selling a hurt knee at the same time. How's that boring?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lee will be fine but Dija's been exposed lately. Dude just seems so boring


He’s Vince’s type though.  So he will get a big chance someday.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's fine. Dude did a one handed powerbomb and chokeslam on two different guys while selling a hurt knee at the same time. How's that boring?


Strong jumping for the slam was really blatant dude.  I laughed when I saw that!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

I have been to full sail.  It’s a nice venue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> He's fine. Dude did a one handed powerbomb and chokeslam on two different guys while selling a hurt knee at the same time. How's that boring?


His charisma. He kinda lacks in getting you invested.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh shit Butcher and the Blade.




They're Moxley's old crew


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Tozawa killing himself in this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Tozawa killing himself in this match.


Is he getting reactions at least?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is he getting reactions at least?


Yeah.  It’s just an eye opener if all you watch is raw.  This guy is actually a really good pro wrestler!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  It’s just an eye opener if all you watch is raw.  This guy is actually a really good pro wrestler!


Nah yea saw him vs Buddy Murphy. Match was great but the crowd sucked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh shit Moxley vs Jericho for the belt


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker @PlacidSanity  You guys ain't watching Dynamite?



I am. I'm just at my folks' house right now and don't have access to my laptop.

Quick thoughts.
-Allie being heel now is fuckin' weird, but I do like the look of blade and butcher, whoever they are.
-Pac/Omega was lit
-Opening segment was fun, but went a little long
-A couple of the segments felt a little random
-Sky/Jericho was fun
-Wardlow feels like a soul in a man suit. For some reason everything he does looks sluggish
-Moxley a gawd, as usual.

Solid episode tonight, though not as great as last week. Another setup episode, mostly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I am. I'm just at my folks' house right now and don't have access to my laptop.
> 
> Quick thoughts.
> -Allie being heel now is fuckin' weird, but I do like the look of blade and butcher, whoever they are.
> ...


Butcher and the Blade is a very popular tag team in the indies and also used to be part of a group called the Crew with Sami Callahan and Moxley.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Butcher and the Blade is a very popular tag team in the indies and also used to be part of a group called the Crew with Sami Callahan *and Moxley*.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Does AEW have an overrun?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Does AEW have an overrun?


Nah if they run out of time in any match they'll go to youtube.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah if they run out of time in any match they'll go to youtube.


That seems to be a wwe strategy.  They expect that some people will change the channel to NXT when AEW ends.  And they try to close the shows with hot angles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That seems to be a wwe strategy.  They expect that some people will change the channel to NXT when AEW ends.  And they try to close the shows with hot angles.


Not their fault TNT doesnt want overruns. They don't get to decide.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2019)

I didn’t say it was.  It’s smart though for wwe to have five minutes every week where they aren’t competing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2019)

Goddamn i was so busy prepping for Thanksgiving tomorrow i forgot what tonight was, hopefully i can find a replay stream.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)

I ordered mine. Gonna celebrate the New Year wirh a little bit of the bubbleh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker @PlacidSanity  You guys ain't watching Dynamite?



Apologies man, just got my internet back about 30 minutes ago so I ended up missing AEW tonight.  Will be catching the episode later tomorrow on Sling so how was it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies man, just got my internet back about 30 minutes ago so I ended up missing AEW tonight.  Will be catching the episode later tomorrow on Sling so how was it.


all right but I do gotta spoil something.

So Cody gets attacked by a new group.

They're called Butcher and the Blade who are followed by Allie who's turned heel to become the Bunny.

She's married to the Butcher guy (bigger dude).

The're a recently popular indy tag team that also used to be part of a faction called The Crew which also had Sami Callahan and Jon Moxley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> all right but I do gotta spoil something.
> 
> So Cody gets attacked by a new group.
> 
> ...



Hmm, so they got Braxton Stutter from TNA Impact to join AEW.  That's cool.  Hopefully Rosemary will join the company later on when her contract is up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I ordered mine. Gonna celebrate the New Year wirh a little bit of the bubbleh!



Heard the site crashed because of incoming flow of traffic for the product.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2019)

Taker beat him so hard his hair fell down to his face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so they got Braxton Stutter from TNA Impact to join AEW.  That's cool.  Hopefully Rosemary will join the company later on when her contract is up.


I see you know them better 


I


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heard the site crashed because of incoming flow of traffic for the product.


It's back on now. The demand was too high though


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I am. I'm just at my folks' house right now and don't have access to my laptop.
> 
> Quick thoughts.
> -Allie being heel now is fuckin' weird, but I do like the look of blade and butcher, whoever they are.
> ...



Felt almost the same about this episode. 

I like the look of the blade, butcher and bunny, but AEW needs to stop debuting people the way they did with the Dark Order when they're not really well known. I think it would've been more effective with vignettes to get to know them. I hope we get some kind of video introduction as well, so we're not supposed to just accept them without any explanation.

Schrödingers Emi Sakura heel/face dynamic continues. This is a surefire way to not get the crowd invested in her even though she's good. I kinda don't really understand why Shida and Statlander took the loss here, especially with Shida being #1 in the rankings. Maybe they're setting up for a 3 way between Riho, Shida and Sakura.

It seems like the most challenging thing for a new wrestling company on TV is to time each segment just right, so it doesn't overstay its welcome, be it matches, promos, video packages, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2019)

Best part of the parade:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving boys. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy Turkey day everyone, this is both my girlfriend and I's first time cooking. Hope everyone has a ball!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bray Wyatt is now the number 1 merch seller in WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bray Wyatt is now the number 1 merch seller in WWE.


@Jake CENA


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2019)

So did any of you guys take advantage of the Black Friday sales.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did any of you guys take advantage of the Black Friday sales.


No.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did any of you guys take advantage of the Black Friday sales.


Nope. I didn't find anything to get hyped about.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did any of you guys take advantage of the Black Friday sales.



Fuck that....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fuck that....


Moxley vs Janela next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No.





Jon Moxley said:


> Nope. I didn't find anything to get hyped about.



Pretty much this for me.  Whatever films, animes or games I manage to get them on their release dates so pretty much nothing of interest this late in the year.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did any of you guys take advantage of the Black Friday sales.


Got Unicorn on sale and Angel Links, was hoping to get a few discotek titles on sale but none of them seem to be on sale at the moment. 
Got DK Tropical Freeze for 40 since I know it won't go lower for another 2 years, Shantae Half Genie Hero for 10 bucks, Cuphead for 15 and Rayman Legends for free off Epic.

Also still tempted to bite on the xbone bundle for 199 but I dunno....I already have the ps4 and switch only reason I was getting a xbone is because I have a digital copy of rare replay on it that I can't play unless I'm over my cousin's.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Got Unicorn on sale and Angel Links, was hoping to get a few discotek titles on sale but none of them seem to be on sale at the moment.
> Got DK Tropical Freeze for 40 since I know it won't go lower for another 2 years, Shantae Half Genie Hero for 10 bucks, Cuphead for 15 and Rayman Legends for free off Epic.
> 
> Also still tempted to bite on the xbone bundle for 199 but I dunno....I already have the ps4 and switch only reason I was getting a xbone is because I have a digital copy of rare replay on it that I can't play unless I'm over my cousin's.




That's cool.  Anything of interest will be getting released next year for me so I'll  have to wait this those release dates.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Anything of interest will be getting released next year for me so I'll  have to wait this those release dates.


same since discotek delayed both sets I wanted until Jan and the Megaman Zero/ZX Collection got pushed back a month until Feb now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> same since discotek delayed both sets I wanted until Jan and the Megaman Zero/ZX Collection got pushed back a month until Feb now.



Late April for me is when volume 2 of the GGG vs Betterman manga get's released.  Later on today there is suppose to be some information on the figures as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pretty much this for me.  Whatever films, animes or games I manage to get them on their release dates so pretty much nothing of interest this late in the year.


There was some bad deals this year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Will check out Smackdown for Bray later on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Will check out Smackdown for Bray later on.



Going to have to catch the highlights.  About to host a family dinner for a late Thanksgiving get together in an hour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to have to catch the highlights.  About to host a family dinner for a late Thanksgiving get together in an hour.


Enjoy man.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

*Puts on smackdown, hears Vince talking his corny jokes through Corbin, puts mute on.*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> *Puts on smackdown, hears Vince talking his corny jokes through Corbin, puts mute on.*


I just paused it and wait till I can fast forward


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2019)

You fucking losers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> You fucking losers.


But Bray's introducing a new character


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But Bray's introducing a new character


I'm watching Smackdown too. I was just calling you losers.... well. . . just because!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

WaD is Vince since he's channelling what Vince considers A-rank insults


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> I'm watching Smackdown too. I was just calling you losers.... well. . . just because!


Smh thats too tsundere


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

Is it me or has Roman never hit the spear after doing his roar since he came back from illness?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

So I think we just witnessed a double Murder.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh wow DB vs Bray again? Well DB is only legit babyface


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

It's Shame us.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

He's getting his old look, so he's not looking stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's getting his old look, so he's not looking stupid.


Man at least he was entertaining to mock with his hair now it's just dull Sheamus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

So being a good heel now means becoming Seth? Ok


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

So Lacey was making dinner for 30+ people and still have time to fly to Smackdown and botch her lines?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Again it's crazy how DB got his pop as face back so quickly.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Again it's crazy how DB got his pop as face back so quickly.



But how long before the crowd turn on him again?

Honestly, I think the crowd get bored of people faster than Vince does.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But how long before the crowd turn on him again?
> 
> Honestly, I think the crowd get bored of people faster than Vince does.



Yea but with DB just before he turned he still got cheered . I think because most faces are dorks they get bored with them faster.

Alexa returns? Meh.


Miz babyface speech was fine.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but with DB just before he turned he still got cheered . I think because most faces are dorks they get bored with them faster.



He was getting a meh response before he turned really.

The goddess is back.

Miz being the one who is actually talking reason to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone want to talk a walk with Elias?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He was getting a meh response before he turned really.
> 
> The goddess is back.
> 
> Miz being the one who is actually talking reason to Daniel Bryan.


Somebody brought a good point. That the reason why most wrestlers are mehd is because they are constantly there so by keeping them off tv for a while you avoid oversaturation


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Somebody brought a good point. That the reason why most wrestlers are mehd is because they are constantly there so by keeping them off tv for a while you avoid oversaturation



Didn't I make that point up a few pages back when you were worried as hell for AEW not having Mox/Jericho for a few weeks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't I make that point up a few pages back when you were worried as hell for AEW not having Mox/Jericho for a few weeks


Hmm I don't remember you did .

Cause I heard this on Twitter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Match was going well but then got botchy.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

lol Cesaro calls for VAR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Goddamn the pops


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2019)

Just as the theory predicted, Yes!-Bryan is back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh god Daniel Run


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 29, 2019)

So he's bringing Awesome Kong?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 29, 2019)

More freeing the delete and also


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sister Abigail?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 29, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> You fucking losers.



Corey Graves has entered the chat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> More freeing the delete and also
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Doesnt seem like it. Could be one of the deities.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Doesnt seem like it. Could be one of the deities.



Possible, but the music near the end was Bray's theme.  I mean it could be Matt messing with us or he could have Reby play it to push forward a story regarding her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Possible, but the music near the end was Bray's theme.  I mean it could be Matt messing with us or he could have Reby play it to push forward a story regarding her.


Matt said he's leaving it for possible doors because he also talked last episode about the Young Bucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh god oh god oh god


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god oh god oh god



Certainly reads like "don't listen to the bitches that ssy we're salty.  We're just waiting on AEW to get themselves properly running."

I still think AEW and NJPW having a full out working agreement would be beneficial to both companies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Certainly reads like "don't listen to the bitches that ssy we're salty.  We're just waiting on AEW to get themselves properly running."
> 
> I still think AEW and NJPW having a full out working agreement would be beneficial to both companies.



Pretty much. NJPW gets to establish themselves in the US while AEW gets to grow the fanbase by having some of the popular factions.

I don't know if it every will happen but if it does, will break the wrestling world for a while


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty much. NJPW gets to establish themselves in the US while AEW gets to grow the fanbase by having some of the popular factions.
> 
> I don't know if it every will happen but if it does, will break the wrestling world for a while



Money talks.  Just think of the buys if say live on Dynamite Tanahashi (or okada) came out and called out Omega for running away leading to a ppv match hosted by both aew/NJPW.

Not sure how they both are with English but even then that's why we have managers.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 30, 2019)

My top 5 wrestlers of the year:
5. Okada
4. Jericho
3. Lesnar
2. Kofi
1. Bryan

Daniel Bryan really went from Kofi's arch-nemesis, trying to solve who tried murdering Roman, to being a babyface who's being chased around by the fiend in one year.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Lacey was making dinner for 30+ people and still have time to fly to Smackdown and botch her lines?


If only she'd put that much effort into her character


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Late April for me is when volume 2 of the GGG vs Betterman manga get's released.  Later on today there is suppose to be some information on the figures as well.


I'm waiting on that last Lupin Part 2 set and finally the release of Bobobobobobo complete here.

What's with the long ass waits between the GGG vs Betterman manga?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> My top 5 wrestlers of the year:
> 5. Okada
> 4. Jericho
> 3. Lesnar
> ...


Moxley definitely belongs top 5 due to his influence in the wrestling world. I know it's biased but he not only had a strong G1 but had an impactful debut in DON , got a Young Lion over , had a 5 star classic with Ishii, ans his match with Omega told a good story that left people in shock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I'm waiting on that last Lupin Part 2 set and finally the release of Bobobobobobo complete here.
> 
> What's with the long ass waits between the GGG vs Betterman manga?



Inconsistent releases.  In all technicality there are suppose to be more chapter released than there are as of current, it;s for some reason the mangaka tends to let projects pile up and mostly takes a month or two off to catch up on the series.


----------



## teddy (Nov 30, 2019)

I feel like at some point batista and dana brooke are going to drop a sex tape on twitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 30, 2019)

Punking out Sasha and Bayley for a Lacey face turn is such a WWE move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

teddy said:


> I feel like at some point batista and dana brooke are going to drop a sex tape on twitter


It will be a really botchy sex tape.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Punking out Sasha and Bayley for a Lacey face turn is such a WWE move.


Vince loves his blondes.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2019)

Honestly, that's a better role for her.
WWE's weird cynical propensity to miscast natural babyfaces always sucks, but it hurt her the worst since not only did the audience not know who she was, they debut her without a fucking plan so clearly neither did they.

Maybe a face turn can mitigate the damage a little.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> My top 5 wrestlers of the year:
> 5. Okada
> 4. Jericho
> 3. Lesnar
> ...


I take it this list is kayfabe, correct? If so it seems somewhat fair.

My kayfabe list would be

5. Okada
4. Bryan
3. Wyatt
2. Kofi
1. Lesnar


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, that's a better role for her.
> WWE's weird cynical propensity to miscast natural babyfaces always sucks, but it hurt her the worst since not only did the audience not know who she was, they debut her without a fucking plan so clearly neither did they.
> 
> Maybe a face turn can mitigate the damage a little.


They can literally just do a vignette of her actual life story and she'd be an instant face.
Single mom, ex-military who had to work hard to get here. Fans will eat that shit up for a while


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, that's a better role for her.
> WWE's weird cynical propensity to miscast natural babyfaces always sucks, but it hurt her the worst since not only did the audience not know who she was, they debut her without a fucking plan so clearly neither did they.
> 
> Maybe a face turn can mitigate the damage a little.


Never cared for her. She just seemed to fit Vince's fetishes.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never cared for her. She just seemed to fit Vince's fetishes.



Real talk, me neither 

But I don't have to give a damn about specific talent to still prefer if their strengths were optimized. See Cesaro, Roman, Rusev, HuniCara, etc. None of those guys really do much for me, but it still irks me that the dumb-ass higher-ups try so hard to ram square pegs into rounds holes with these fucks.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never cared for her. She just seemed to fit Vince's fetishes.



Real talk, me neither 

But I don't have to give a damn about specific talent to still prefer if their strengths were optimized. See Cesaro, Roman, Rusev, HuniCara, etc. None of those guys really do much for me, but it still irks me that the dumb-ass higher-ups try so hard to ram square pegs into rounds holes with these fucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk, me neither
> 
> But I don't have to give a damn about specific talent to still prefer if their strengths were optimized. See Cesaro, Roman, Rusev, HuniCara, etc. None of those guys really do much for me, but it still irks me that the dumb-ass higher-ups try so hard to ram square pegs into rounds holes with these fucks.


True but at this point I came to the conclusion that Vince will never change so it's pointless to worry about that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2019)

I don’t care about Lacey.

I heard Sandman said that women shouldn’t main event.  And he is getting a lot of heat.  I mostly agree with Sandman.  I think main event more often than not just because the promotion wants to brag that women main evented.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Still wondering about Moxley and Wrestle Kingdom. NJPW has been quiet about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh yeah Starrcade is on if anyone cares to watch


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t care about Lacey.
> 
> I heard Sandman said that women shouldn’t main event.  And he is getting a lot of heat.  I mostly agree with Sandman.  I think main event more often than not just because the promotion wants to brag that women main evented.


It's a bullshit PR grab. Women should only main event if the match calls for it like Rhonda-Becky-Charlotte, not a fucking Bayley match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2019)

You guys should see how people are saying AEW kills the women's division but isn't mindful how NJPW has no women's division, WWE in it's early years had NO women's division, Impact was all about Hulk and the old timers.


Yet AEW has to be the one that lives up to the standard of having a top women's division right away when they just started tv two months ago and have barely existed less than a year. Don't take into account years it took to fix the women's wrestling in WWE and Impact.


So right now, the whole women should main event just because is stupid cause everyone's being stupid and illogical.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Few notes I saw Twitter:

Impact and AEW might be doing business together .

Matt Hardy might be leaving WWE soon .


NJPW stated they want to see AEW prove they will be around so that they may consider a real partnership.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

People of the court, I would like to show you the murder of Adam Cole.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> People of the court, I would like to show you the murder of Adam Cole.


He's already dead though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Damn Mox only talks to Roman now. Seth burned the friendship down.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn Mox only talks to Roman now. Seth burned the friendship down.



When did this news come out?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> When did this news come out?



When asked if he still talks to the Shield boys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> People of the court, I would like to show you the murder of Adam Cole.



Cole needs to cool it, we're gonna run out of Phoenix Down at this rate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Hager doing editing was gold


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Heard Starrcade last night was deemed a disaster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Tommy Dreamer is a sick man


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> When asked if he still talks to the Shield boys.



By sounds of it, Renee seems pissed at WWE as well with how he's talking about what she says and just waiting on her contract.



Shirker said:


> Cole needs to cool it, we're gonna run out of Phoenix Down at this rate.



He has W-Item Materia so can spawn infinite Phoenix Downs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> By sounds of it, Renee seems pissed at WWE as well with how he's talking about what she says and just waiting on her contract.
> 
> 
> 
> He has W-Item Materia so can spawn infinite Phoenix Downs.



Well don't blame her, her husband has been living in hell and she probably saw that he needed to leave.

Shawn Spears had the same thing happen and Peyton told him to leave and go be happy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

I saw the ratings.  I think AEW needs to increase their depth.  Their matches are going to lose their fresh appeal quick at this rate!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw the ratings.  I think AEW needs to increase their depth.  Their matches are going to lose their fresh appeal quick at this rate!


They don't have enough time to increase roster depth without having unhappy wrestlers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

AEW just needs to not fall for reactionary content. Keep working and stop focusing on WWE. Have Mox and Jericho no longer answer anything about E.


Also planning to watch Raw. Heard it will be bad bad but I doubt it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They don't have enough time to increase roster depth without having unhappy wrestlers.


That’s not a good reason.

Who is the guy that usually weighs in on the ratings?  Kisame?  I want him to weigh in on this week’s discouraging number for AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a one bad segment tolerance for Raw tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

So another edition of Raw is.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s not a good reason.
> 
> Who is the guy that usually weighs in on the ratings?  Kisame?  I want him to weigh in on this week’s discouraging number for AEW.



Thats all I hear from critics . Thats not a good reason.How dare AEW with limited resource of time not have depth when most wrestlers are under contract and or in WWE. How dare AEW a start up not be in position  like a 60 year old company?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

“You can’t make everyone happy.”  Go into business and you will learn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Welp Rollins to start off the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Rollins to start off the show.


He's gonna "apologize."


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Shut up Seth.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I take it this list is kayfabe, correct? If so it seems somewhat fair.
> 
> My kayfabe list would be
> 
> ...



No.

My personal favorite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's gonna "apologize."



Only one person he needs to apologize to and he's not even in WWE anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Only one person he needs to apologize to and he's not even in WWE anymore.


Yea but maybe it was for the best. Dude might have some resentment since Becky had a crush on Mox a while back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Ok, AOnastyPP joining in on the fun for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Subtitles please.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Lol Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Lana is the worst character in wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Was worried we were gonna part deuce of this...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Well from the looks of it, it's BBC vs Owens sponsored by Brazzers up next.


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2019)

A babyface with common sense is wild


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well from the looks of it, it's BBC vs Owens sponsored by Brazzers up next.


Guessing Kevin's wife is next .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Changing channel.  Lana is a show killer for me.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2019)

unless Lana is in a B&P match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Well I can hear those remotes clicking to other channels already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Why the fuck is she switching accents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why the fuck is she switching accents.


Cause she's unable to deal with an actual mic worker


----------



## WhatADrag (Dec 2, 2019)

basic candy eater lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

WhatADrag said:


> basic candy eater lmao


Yea I don't get that line ...is there a higher advanced candy eater?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh no Brazzers 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Welp at my limit for crap.  Going to be out for the entire week due to family engagements so will be back next Monday.  Going to have to miss AEW and Toonami this week so @Jon Moxley can you cover the Saturday thread this weekend please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp at my limit for crap.  Going to be out for the entire week due to family engagements so will be back next Monday.  Going to have to miss AEW and Toonami this week so @Jon Moxley can you cover the Saturday thread this weekend please.


Will do. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

The fuck was that, police detectives my ass.  They did shit but just stood there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Black man getting arrested is being considered karma .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

The fuck is this convoluted shit.......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this convoluted shit.......


Some people leaked RAW script and said it might be the worst RAW ever. Not sure if true


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2019)

Currently watching the He-man/She Ra Christmas special than Raw at the moment, any improvement on the show as of current.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Currently watching the He-man/She Ra Christmas special than Raw at the moment, any improvement on the show as of current.


I'm badly tempted to leave for the night.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2019)

Aleister Black is so underutilzed


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Who is the guy that usually weighs in on the ratings?  Kisame?  I want him to weigh in on this week’s discouraging number for AEW.



Hell, I can do it in a sentence: it was a subpar episode with an opening segment that went too long.

While quality and sales/ratings aren't as directly proportional as we all   , it's short sighted to throw the idea out entirely. While I liked this past episode alright, quite frankly, it was easily the worst one since the company's inception. I wonder what the quarterlies will look like.


"Please to meet you ma'am"
vs
"He calls _me_ mommy too"


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

It's no way Jobse


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally a new theme


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's no way Jobse


HE GOT A PAYCHECK!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m hearing good things about Samoa Joe on commentary.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Dec 2, 2019)

Tuned in where is Becky Lynch? She's just gone.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m worried that Charlotte and Becky are going to win the tag titles at the next PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Palm Siberia said:


> Tuned in where is Becky Lynch? She's just gone.


She's getting ready to win the tag belts by herself


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Shirker Jesus christ MJF is too much


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker Jesus christ MJF is too much



He didn't hafta do it to 'em.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2019)

Shirker said:


> He didn't hafta do it to 'em.



His life will never be the same AH-GAIN!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

The women’s tag belts are the most prestigious belts in the wwe.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker Jesus christ MJF is too much


MJF gonna make this guy off himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> MJF gonna make this guy off himself.


Well he deleted his Tweet so .....


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> MJF gonna make this guy off himself.



Wresslin fan nibbas be like: "Finally, an old school heel" Pogchamp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2019)

So did Raw improved?  I tuned out after BBC was placed under arrest for "reasons".


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

You know the Kabuki Warriors are for real since they don’t have a stupid mash-up entrance theme anymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 3, 2019)

AEW got slaughtered last week, this is what i meant when i said Punk was absolutely necessary.

Aew: 663k .26 18-49 demo
NXT: 810k .24 18-49 demo


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW got slaughtered last week, this is what i meant when i said Punk was absolutely necessary.
> 
> Aew: 663k .26 18-49 demo
> NXT: 810k .24 18-49 demo


They won the demo at least.

What I find interesting about the numbers is that when this thing started.  AEW had 1.5m and NXT had 0.9m.  So these shows have lost almost a million viewers in less than 2 months.  Ouch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So did Raw improved?  I tuned out after BBC was placed under arrest for "reasons".


No it got worse. Had to change the channel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No it got worse. Had to change the channel.


Lashley I heard got arrested for being black.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lashley I heard got arrested for being black.


Pretty much. Lana got arrested so she can be in a bad police cucking porn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)

Smackdown is my wwe preference now primarily because of Lana.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

So Charlotte Flair trademarked Ashley Flair yesterday.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Charlotte Flair trademarked Ashley Flair yesterday.



Smart, even if she has no plans of leaving it is best to make sure you have trademarks outside of Vince's control.

Other news the next broken skull session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Smart, even if she has no plans of leaving it is best to make sure you have trademarks outside of Vince's control.
> 
> Other news the next broken skull session


Would be hilarious if she did leave though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2019)

If there is one take away from this retarded cuckhold story line involving Russev, Lana, and Lashley, it's kayfabee-wise having a Bulgarian bulge is no match for the BBC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> If there is one take away from this retarded cuckhold story line involving Russev, Lana, and Lashley, it's kayfabee-wise having a Bulgarian bulge is no match for the BBC.


Well that and Lana can't act for shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2019)

Only Lana could garner this type of reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Only Lana could garner this type of reaction.



Yeah they see her and go "Change the channel. Change the channel."


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Only Lana could garner this type of reaction.


I feel like Lana's probably had change the channel heat for years now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

James Storm with the fire promo 

Matt Hardy to NWA confirmed 

Waffles and Tire iron commercial 



Rock And Roll Express with the gold


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Yooo Bad News Barrett is on NWA's commentary booth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rock And Roll Express with the gold



Eh this is where I have issues.  If they did this in WWE everyone who writes in this thread would be foaming at the mouth shitting on it.



Jon Moxley said:


> Yooo Bad News Barrett is on NWA's commentary booth.



Is he getting the decourum he needs?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Eh this is where I have issues.  If they did this in WWE everyone who writes in this thread would be foaming at the mouth shitting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he getting the decourum he needs?


Rock and Roll put on a hell of a match in NJPW and had one of the big pops of Full Gear . I get it though WWE would be treated unfairly about it.


Hoping he's as hilariously annoying as his gimmick was.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Time for AEW Dark 

Nyla Rose on commentary huh?

Damn 

Jimmy Havoc being a pain to AEW is brilliant 

You guys gotta explain the Butcher , The Blade and Bunny. 

Lmfao Shawn Spears 

A little bit of the bubbly commercial


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yooo Bad News Barrett is on NWA's commentary booth.



WHAT?!?!



Nemesis said:


> Eh this is where I have issues.  If they did this in WWE everyone who writes in this thread would be foaming at the mouth shitting on it



Ok boomer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

Shirker said:


> WHAT?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok boomer


Yep.  Gonna be fun as hell.

Loool Pakistan has a title copy of the 24/7.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2019)

Welp......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 3, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp......


Dude Nyla Rose was killing me on commentary and Shawn spears did an ass off with Sunny. My sides


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Rivayir (Dec 4, 2019)

I honestly think this episode of Dark flowed a lot better than almost all episodes before, even if we didn't get MOTY quality bouts.

They seem to get the right balance between match time, story progression, hype videos and interviews / segments.

Havoc vs Cutler advanced the ongoing storyline with Havoc and his stapler fine throughout and after the match.
Spears vs Kiss looked like they wanna have Spear rake up wins in a vicious effort. He should be in the singles top 5 soon.
Santa & Ortiz vs Jurassic Express was a fun tag match with quite a bit of story progression after the match for Luchasaurus and The Bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Enzo and Tama Tonga are beefing online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enzo and Tama Tonga are beefing online



Who hasn't Tama Tonga not beefed with on Twitter?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Who hasn't Tama Tonga not beefed with on Twitter?


Well to be fair Enzo shit talked him a lot last week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Time for some AEDUB 

Fix the audio guys


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2019)

Mauro is back to work.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 4, 2019)

Audio problem or is it just my TV?

edit: oh ok not just me


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

PNP!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Okay, so it's not just me then. Somebody in the booth is shitting the bed really hard with this audio, kripes.



Rukia said:


> Mauro is back to work.



Good to hear. Mauro's a strong mf to stomach that place considering his issues. Only way to get over certain walls is to break through 'em i suppose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Okay, so it's not just me then. Somebody in the booth is shitting the bed really hard with this audio, kripes.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear. Mauro's a strong mf to stomach that place considering his issues. Only way to get over certain walls is to break through 'em i suppose.


People legit complaining on their Twitter. 

Myself included.


There you go.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Audio issues are taking me out of this match...


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Okay, seriously is there a squirrel chewing on the lines or something? Whatever's happening i hope it gets worked out, cuz this match is lit so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn man Dustin legit showing that he should have been bigger


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

That gassed spot was something else.
Sammy was the perfect foil for it, too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Love the fast pace. Keep being you guys.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Sammy and Dustin were the stars of this match.
Sam's sellin' like a fucking champ and Dustin is over as *fuck*.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

"Suck my dick"


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Dec 4, 2019)

That was a fun match to start the night off


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Well that certainly was a Young Buck's match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Emphasis on women wrestling tonight


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Brandi promo, Nyla match, and Janela in the main event all on the same night? Oh fuck my life.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

AEW: "K, Thanksgiving break's over. Back to business."



Jon Moxley said:


> Emphasis on women wrestling tonight



Kenny Omega has entered the chat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Crowd is wore out after one match smh.

Edit: Or is the crowd audio fucked up?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Crowd is wore out after one match smh.



Nah, audio's just fucked again.
You can tell because the music is super low.

I dunno wtf Khan and crew are doin' back there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nah, audio's just fucked again.
> You can tell because the music is super low.
> 
> I dunno wtf Khan and crew are doin' back there.


No they legit are. I hear it fine.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

>JR uses the name Trent Berretta

The lack of fucks that Jim gives almost makes him being a the table super worth it.
Isn't there a legal reason or something for that ring name change?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

There's some people claiming on twitter that the audio was fine on the Fite app


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No they legit are. I hear it fine.



I guess? The ring and music sounded super under-leveled to me. Either that or the announcers were turned up to loud.

It seems to be getting better now, but it still sounds odd on my TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's some people claiming on twitter that the audio was fine on the Fite app


Thats gotta be a lie . Most people were claiming the audio was bad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I guess? The ring and music sounded super under-leveled to me. Either that or the announcers were turned up to loud.
> 
> It seems to be getting better now, but it still sounds odd on my TV.


You're right on the music but crowd has leveled down.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You're right on the music but crowd has leveled down.



Okay, i'll take your word for it.
Shame, cuz this match is pretty solid.

Surprised no OJ interference, yet.

EDIT*
Huh, no OJ at all. That's why Trent lost.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

JR, stop fucking calling him Trent Barretta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Okay, i'll take your word for it.
> Shame, cuz this match is pretty solid.
> 
> Surprised no OJ interference, yet.
> ...


I gotta be frank. The Best friends are holding OC down


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2019)

I can’t believe NXT is using Xia Li so much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Why you gotta look sharp as always Cody?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I gotta be frank. The Best friends are holding OC down



Nah, it's best he's in a tag team right now.
As a singles competitor, there's no way to believably pin him, which'll lead to booking issues. 

Last thing we need is another Lesnar or Fiend situation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nah, it's best he's in a tag team right now.
> As a singles competitor, there's no way to believably pin him, which'll lead to booking issues.
> 
> Last thing we need is another Lesnar situation.


People want OC in a match hilariously enough


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn Cody put down the thesaurus

Edit: and then he starts meming "i do not deal in absolutes".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn Cody


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People want OC in a match hilariously enough



Squash matches as far as the eye can see.
I feel sorry for anyone he's up against.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

A kid just got 100 bucks . Buy all the candy


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

A'ight Cody, let's be real.
Was this entire promo an excuse to show off your wardrobe?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh fuck he started Styling and profiling


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

The Codester's gonna have that fucking scar on his head forever, isn't he?
A Rhodes through and through, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Dammit Mox why did you hurt Janela like that?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Janela is a goof


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

First straight-up burial of AEW.
Our little promotion is growing up.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2019)

Where is Io?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Janela is a goof


Aww come on dude is a solid wrestler. Plus he's hilarious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Poor guy he just wanted friends


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Aww come on dude is a solid wrestler. Plus he's hilarious.


He can sell but i can't take him serious as a character, he reminds me of Leto's Joker.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

They're scratching his face!
...and then they're gonna scratch mine!

Oh, my GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Hey, Leva's back! And she's still Book Lass. 

Whatever happened to her after P&P to her away? I didn't watch BTIC yet.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

They showed Nyla's entrance but didn't show us the librarian shtick?? Fuck off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can sell but i can't take him serious as a character, he reminds me of Leto's Joker.


Do what I do. Dont. Enjoy him as a goof. Makes your life easier trust me


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

The Librarians are perfect heels.
They're able to get even Nyla cheered simply by getting beat up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hey, Leva's back! And she's still Book Lass.
> 
> Whatever happened to her after P&P to her away? I didn't watch BTIC yet.


She was doing storytime with them lol and taught them why kidnapping is bad, they all became friends and then Santana revealed he had her phone and knew where to pawn it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn Shanna wanted vengence but got crushed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shanna Noooooo


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She was doing storytime with them lol and taught them why kidnapping is bad, they all became friends and then Santana revealed he had her phone to go pawn.



....I love wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

>Using Abraham Lincoln's likeness to promote fucking gambling and the shitty app with which to do it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

"That's Adam Cole's girlfriend."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

God I know this promo is going to be fire.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Had to fact check Jericho, Ludcris and Dick Butkus are both from Champaign.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn, I was pullin' for popcorn guy....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Lexicon of Le Champion


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

dammit Jericho


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Had to fact check Jericho, Ludcris and Dick Butkus are both from Champaign.



You callin' Jericho a liar?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You callin' Jericho a liar?


Yes he is


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh, cool, the "shit" quota is back.

We didn't get that last week. Probably another big reason the rating was so low.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Fuck you Jericho Jungle Boy is amazing


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Can't wait for 2020.
I'll have so much more time on my hands because I'm drastically cutting down my hours. Which means i'll actually be able to go to more AEW, BLP and NXT shows.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kris the Alien


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

I think Statlander likes you, Roberts. Don't just walk away, this is your chance!

-----------

Baker in the crowd *has* to be a rib, right?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2019)

CHRIS HEROOOO


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

AEW once again proving they can out meme WWE by putting Baker in the crowd and taking that shot of her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> CHRIS HEROOOO



Oh, neat! I guess he's done with UK for the time being?

Who's he mad at this time?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Baker in the crowd *has* to be a rib, right?


All time great rib at that, people with the fite app said Excalibur shouted out "That's Adam Cole's wife".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Smh people not cheering for aliens what a damn surprise


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All time great rib at that, people with the fite app said Excalibur shouted out "That's Adam Cole's wife".



>Loses ratings war by 200,000 viewers.
>Still Nae Nae's on you

JR apparently gives so little fucks he's straight up taking them from management. Just a fuck epidemic going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Hell of a match . Kris and Shida have chemistry


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

OH SHIT an upset 


Goddamn Brandy you fine


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

"Perhaps i can shed a little bit of light on this subject"

PLEASE FUCKING DO!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

"Come to the Dark Order"
"Come to the Nightmare Collective"
"It's the Butcher and the Blade!"

Okay guys, I know you made your name from major sales at Hot Topic, but could you just--?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Dont do it Kris


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Why didn't they give us the woman's name? That was shit.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

To quote Alverez, "that segment died a death"

That said though, I'd be DOWN for a Statlander vs Kong match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why didn't they give us the woman's name? That was shit.


Yea I'm wondering who she is. Maybe she's AEW's project so maybe an unknown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> To quote Alverez, "that segment died a death"
> 
> That said though, I'd be DOWN for a Statlander vs Kong match.


I said that Kris legit stands as a threat to Kong and Nyla . She can be as over as Luchasaurus but she needed to save Shida to have helped with that


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Lucha Bros getting their heat back after the weird losses to the Best Friends?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

BTW, Slowpoke reaction, but those weird sound problems have been completely fixed. Has been for a while now, i think.

Thanks guys... please try not to let that happen again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Lucha Bros getting their heat back after the weird losses to the Best Friends?


They never had heat though. People love Lucha bros cause of how bat shit insane their moves are


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

I made a joke about the lack of fucks from AEW, and to an extent it's true, but they've been emphasizing the picture and picture gimmick all night tonight on commentary, which iirc they never did previously.

They don't seem to be overreacting, but last week certainly stung them a bit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I made a joke about the lack of fucks from AEW, and to an extent it's true, but they've been emphasizing the picture and picture gimmick all night tonight on commentary, which iirc they never did previously.
> 
> They don't seem to be overreacting, but last week certainly stung them a bit.


Turns out with + 3DVR , the actual viewings was 888 k .


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Oh, neat! I guess he's done with UK for the time being?
> 
> Who's he mad at this time?


BRO


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Turns out with + 3DVR , the actual viewings was 888 k .



Also according to Dave, the show just _started_ abysmally low but rose pretty much all night until they eventually caught up with NXT in the last quarter.

It sounds like sour grapes, but it really does seem like people just fucked off for Thanksgiving. I guess we'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> BRO



*Brrroooooo*

I think they fought before, but shit i'm down for another one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Also according to Dave, the show just _started_ abysmally low but rose pretty much all night until they eventually caught up with NXT in the last quarter.
> 
> It sounds like sour grapes, but it really does seem like people just fucked off for Thanksgiving. I guess we'll know for sure tomorrow.


NXT still won since they too were off by 100 k. But yea still better than it sounded.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Brrroooooo*
> 
> I think they fought before, but shit i'm down for another one.


Bo is now 4 and bro vs 0No


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Fuck off Allie you were just a smiling bafoon 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Well there you go. Introduction to Butcher and the Blade. Nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck off Allie you were just a smiling bafoon 2 weeks ago.


Actually in her twitter posts she was hinting at it by putting the bunny emoji.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> BRO


Fuck me, the best wrestler and performer on the roster getting put back in another bottom of the card fued? No thanks.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck off Allie you were just a smiling bafoon 2 weeks ago.



Yeeeeaaah,  I wasn't gonna say anything but....

Fan theories were that Allie was pissed at Brandi and decided to take it out on Cody. I feel like they should've just went with that, but i suppose they didn't wanna confuse people since Brandi's doing god knows what for god knows why while Cody's the faceiest face who ever faced at the moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Mox is over


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

"Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhnnnnnn Moooooxxleeey" Justin Roberts is money


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck me, the best wrestler and performer on the roster getting put back in another bottom of the card fued? No thanks.



Riddle is a weird monster. Dude's the best guy they got, and clearly they like him at least a little bit since he's in so many matches, but there's a part of me that feels like they're keeping him abated with midcard feuds and weird losses because of how little he gives a shit. i can see him rubbing some of the wrong people the wrong way.

Just a dumb theory based on nothing though. Also, be nice, Hero's lit. Even if he gives Scott Steiner an aneurysm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeeeeaaah,  I wasn't gonna say anything but....
> 
> Fan theories were that Allie was pissed at Brandi and decided to take it out on Cody. I feel like they should've just went with that, but i suppose they didn't wanna confuse people since Brandi's doing god knows what for god knows why while Cody's the faceiest face who ever faced at the moment.


At least that would've made for a reasonable explanation.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2019)

Kieth Lee reminds me of Morpheus


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Analysts: "I just don't think it's smart to have all your top guys lose so much"
Moxly: "Am I a joke to you?"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Riddle is a weird monster. Dude's the best guy they got, and clearly they like him at least a little bit since he's in so many matches, but there's a part of me that feels like they're keeping him abated with midcard feuds and weird losses because of how little he gives a shit.* i can see him rubbing some of the wrong people the wrong way.*
> 
> Just a dumb theory based on nothing though. Also, be nice, Hero's lit. Even if he gives Scott Steiner an aneurysm.


This is completely baseless speculation on my end but knowing Trips history with Jericho and RVD, it's clear he prefers ass kissers to guys that know they're good. Sad to say but Cole is clearly the former hence why he's undeservedly fixed at the top of the card when you've got a shining star prospect in Riddle floundering in the lower midcard. Hell I'd even consider Dream the better performer and character between him and Cole(Cole the better in ring talent though).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

This match is fun


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

That
Camera
Work
Was
Aces

God, that table spot looked brutal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Slowly but surely building to it


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

That match was far better than I expected. Nice little bow on top of a vast improvement of an episode. Really fun.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2019)

That was a fun show, Mox is on a roll.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This is completely baseless speculation on my end but knowing Trips history with Jericho and RVD, it's clear he prefers ass kissers to guys that know they're good.



Wouldn't be surprised yeah. The Uncle Paul meme has cleaned up his rep, but Trips is still Trips.



> Sad to say but Cole is clearly the former hence why he's undeservedly fixed at the top of the card when you've got a shining star prospect in Riddle floundering in the lower midcard. Hell I'd even consider Dream the better performer and character between him and Cole(Cole the better in ring talent though).



I wouldn't disagree. Other than the BayBay stuff, Cole doesn't strike me as a guy with a lot of presence. Though I suppose when the crowd loves you that much, you don't need it. Dream's an... average.. wrestler, but he's so charismatic and has so much poise that I'm always looking forward to what he'll do and who he'll face next. Unlike Riddle though, they seem to like him a *lot*.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 4, 2019)

Lee pins Cole.

Lee the next Roman btw


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Matt Riddle's no shits given would work so good in AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 4, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Lee pins Cole.
> 
> Lee the next Roman btw


Nah. They're just capitalizing on his popularity. Once people hate him and he still lolwins then he's the next Roman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 5, 2019)

It was at that moment Fin realised he done fucked up.

Or in short.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 5, 2019)

They tried to cram in all the missed storyline progression for the womens division in the aftermath of the Shida vs Statlander match, which overshadowed Statlanders huge win.

I think them trying to recruit Statlander and the fan (Melanie Cruise) getting recruited instead should've both been separate segments.

With that said, Shida vs Statlander was MOTN for me.

Shida really is AEWs Asuka.

Also, both women segments after their matches were interrupted by commercial breaks. This should not happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2019)

keith lee is fat

he's the next fat wyatt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Lastier said:


> They tried to cram in all the missed storyline progression for the womens division in the aftermath of the Shida vs Statlander match, which overshadowed Statlanders huge win.
> 
> I think them trying to recruit Statlander and the fan (Melanie Cruise) getting recruited instead should've both been separate segments.
> 
> ...


Well when you got people screaming at them to put emphasis on the women instead of bidding their time that's what happens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

1.6 million views . Not bad.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 1.6 million views . Not bad.



Even better that's only a few thousand of 1.7m

Plus it is now known AEW at least gets around 1m DVRs of people that watch it later on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Even better that's only a few thousand of 1.7m
> 
> Plus it is now known AEW at least gets around 1m DVRs of people that watch it later on.


Having two good shows makes Wednesday good. Just wish they over took Raw and Smackdown to get Vince's juices flowing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 5, 2019)

Going to check out NXT in a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 5, 2019)

I think AEW could aim for even higher ratings, if Kenny and Riho were on the show regularly.

They proved to be important to bring in the young audience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I think AEW could aim for even higher ratings, if Kenny and Riho were on the show regularly.
> 
> They proved to be important to bring in the young audience.


Thats sorta the downside to their nonexclusive contracts. They won't be always available to be on the show. So instead I think AEW should do some documentary to show where those guys are even if it means free exposure to Stardom and DDT.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thats sorta the downside to their nonexclusive contracts. They won't be always available to be on the show. So instead I think AEW should do some documentary to show where those guys are even if it means free exposure to Stardom and DDT.



I agree with you there.

AEW made a video package for Rihos' Full Gear title match when she was in DDT together with Kenny. I don't see why they can't do it more often. Cut 2 minutes from a Jericho talking segment and voila, whole new opportunities present themselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I agree with you there.
> 
> AEW made a video package for Rihos' Full Gear title match when she was in DDT together with Kenny. I don't see why they can't do it more often. Cut 2 minutes from a Jericho talking segment and voila, whole new opportunities present themselves.


Especially when Jericho won't be on the first show of the year.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2019)

Currently watching NXT. This Dunne/Dane match is lit.
I feel like I said this before, but the more intimate setting of the Full Sail arena really does give the show , like, half of its identity. Gonna be disappointed when they move out.




Jon Moxley said:


> Well when you got people screaming at them to put emphasis on the women instead of bidding their time that's what happens.



Pretty much. I was actually really surprised to hear people were giving them guff about it, the pace they had seemed fine to me; there were 1 to 2 matches every week, the fuck do people want?


I suppose it's kinda Cody's fault for opening his big mouth about their "inclusive" roster, but at the same time, you can't just spam women's wrestling into the show haphazardly and call it progress. That's how we got the Women's Revolution... I mean Evolution... I mean Thinly Veiled Marketing Ploy. I _think_ that's how that's spelled....

*Don't force memes*. It rarely works out and is often more trouble than it's worth even when it does. I'll be a very happy man the day we all collectively figure this simple shit out.



Jon Moxley said:


> 1.6 million views . Not bad.



Confirmed, young people have better shit to do during Thanksgiving week.
Though I suppose it can be argued that it kinda blows that wrestling is at the point culturally where people will disappear if something even _mildly_ significant happens.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2019)

Mauro's apparently a controversial figure in wrestling because his commentary can be a "bit much".
Imagine being one of the niqqas who openly admits to having taste that *trash*. Can't fathom it. Then again, RAW still consistently gets some of the best numbers in cable. Christ....

------------

Anyway, finished with the first match. Dunne's a fucking idiot. 
Great start to the show. I dunno why people feel the way they do about Dane, he's solid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> 1.6 million views . Not bad.


Both brands can be positive about those numbers.  AEW bounced back.  And NXT was close without trying to put on a killer show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Both brands can be positive about those numbers.  AEW bounced back.  And NXT was close without trying to put on a killer show.


I'm just happy Vince wont have an excuse to touch NXT. Even if I dont watch NXT all the time I know that they have the more consistent in ring quality.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Currently watching NXT. This Dunne/Dane match is lit.
> I feel like I said this before, but the more intimate setting of the Full Sail arena really does give the show , like, half of its identity. Gonna be disappointed when they move out.
> 
> 
> ...


How many years did it take Impact and WWE to get there? YEARS. You're asking a baby company who is barely about to turn one to make a women's division with limited free agent women pool who also need to establish everyone in the company other than Cody, Mox , and Jericho


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2019)

Damn.  Brandi Rhodes is hot.  I would allow her to put on dumb segments when she looks like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2019)

Wrestling fans are so fucking lucky to be witnessing this heel run right now!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2019)

Liv Morgan ain’t my favorite character.  But I am ready to see her return to action.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Brandi Rhodes is hot.  I would allow her to put on dumb segments when she looks like that.


Most hot women in wrestling.  You have to put in qualifiers.  “Like she’s hot for a wrestler”.  That sort of thing.  And you often see hotter women when you are out and about.

Brandi Rhodes is actually like a 9/10.  And a month could go by before I see a woman that looks as hot as her irl.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2019)

Enzo might be a has-been.  But Tonga is a never-was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2019)

I haven’t watched any of that backstage show.  But I like watching the YouTube clips of Samoa Joe taking people to promo school.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t watched any of that backstage show.  But I like watching the YouTube clips of Samoa Joe taking people to promo school.


That one fat comedian telling Joe his breath smells like spam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Enzo might be a has-been.  But Tonga is a never-was.


Wrestling wise hell no thats not correct. 
Popularity I can agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> That one fat comedian telling Joe his breath smells like spam.


You mean Gabriel Iglesias? Dude's a funny fucker . You should check out his specials.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ------------
> 
> Anyway, finished with the first match. Dunne's a fucking idiot.
> Great start to the show. I dunno why people feel the way they do about Dane, he's solid.



because dane is a hairy fat fuck lol


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 6, 2019)

Next Sunday is TLC, isn't it?

WWEs PPV schedule is insanity especially combined with in between events like Crown Jewel, Starrcade, etc. It's no surprise people aren't used to long-term booking anymore when you need monthly / bi-weekly culmination of feuds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Next Sunday is TLC, isn't it?
> 
> WWEs PPV schedule is insanity especially combined with in between events like Crown Jewel, Starrcade, etc. It's no surprise people aren't used to long-term booking anymore when you need monthly / bi-weekly culmination of feuds.


Pretty much.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Enzo might be a has-been.  But Tonga is a never-was.


Founding member of a top3 all time stable vs guy who received a consistently mild pop from 6k fans for the same tired shtick, who would win?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2019)

Corey Graves is at it again.  Dude thinks Charlotte loses too much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Corey Graves is at it again.  Dude thinks Charlotte loses too much.


WWE's podcasts are hilarious because they're trying to create a fictional dirtsheet and opinionated world.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Founding member of a top3 all time stable vs guy who received a consistently mild pop from 6k fans for the same tired shtick, who would win?



There's a winner in that trash fire of a competition?

I feel like that's an L for god if anything.



Rukia said:


> Corey Graves is at it again.  Dude thinks Charlotte loses too much.



Austin is the only WWE adjacent podcaster that doesn't raise red flags for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> There's a winner in that trash fire of a competition?
> 
> I feel like that's an L for god if anything.
> 
> ...


Why the hate for GOD Tonga doe?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why the hate for GOD Tonga doe?



lol
Short version is he kinda bores me, as does his team. Twitter game paints him as a chud. Last one's probably just working, but if you're boring otherwise stuff like that just comes off as cringy.

I'll admit that there's probably more to him, as I don't watch as much NJPW as I'd like, but for the life of me I can't muster up the energy to pursue said "more".


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2019)

Shirker said:


> lol
> Short version is he kinda bores me, as does his team. Twitter game paints him as a chud. Last one's probably just working, but if you're boring otherwise stuff like that just comes off as cringy.
> 
> I'll admit that there's probably more to him, as I don't watch as much NJPW as I'd like, but for the life of me I can't muster up the energy to pursue said "more".


Well their matches are pretty good but overall he's pretty much the only Bullet Club member thats pretty popular.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2019)

what a terrible show!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

> A live divorce segment will happen during Monday's  RAW episode on the USA Network.
> 
> WWE announced during tonight's SmackDown that Monday's show will feature  and Lana's divorce, apparently as it's "finalized" in the arena.
> 
> ...






@PlacidSanity 

I'm not watching Raw this week. Good luck


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Next Sunday is TLC, isn't it?
> 
> WWEs PPV schedule is insanity especially combined with in between events like Crown Jewel, Starrcade, etc. It's no surprise people aren't used to long-term booking anymore when you need monthly / bi-weekly culmination of feuds.



And you can tell it's killing the wrestlers to be on the road the much.  Not just the injuries but they look like they are aging faster than presidents do and most of them in history look like they age 20+ years if they do 2 terms.

Also only good thing about smackdown revolved around miz and wyatt, also looks like fun house wyatt will be the one fighting miz at tlc. 

Also please kill the Corbin vs roman feud. It's basically been going on since summerslam last year with the anti shield group. I'm sure this angle is Vince punishing all involved over something. It's actually worse than Rusev/Lana/Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2019)

TLC has a terrible build.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2019)

Still don't get how Roman vs Corbin is a tlc match. There's nothing to climb the ladder and grab. 

Seriously did roman make a pro Mox comment again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2019)

Roman is actually a likable dude.

shame on wwe for not giving him shit to work with since he came back from leukemia!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Still don't get how Roman vs Corbin is a tlc match. There's nothing to climb the ladder and grab.
> 
> Seriously did roman make a pro Mox comment again?


Vince watched Mox become bigger outside the company , also couldn't bury him on his way out , and couldn't get Seth to have WWE fans turn on him. He's become their new Punk but without the justified hate they had before lmao


----------



## Shirker (Dec 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> what a terrible show!



......................

....................
............

................YA GET IT?!

*....CUZ HE DOHGG*



Nemesis said:


> Also please kill the Corbin vs roman feud. It's basically been going on since summerslam last year with the anti shield group. I'm sure this angle is Vince punishing all involved over something. It's actually worse than Rusev/Lana/Lashley.



This is a bold ass statement, and I'm not sure if I can disagree with it.
Everytime I hear about a new development in this soup opera stuff, it sounds so stupid I get a chuckle out of it.
Everytime I hear about this King Corbin stuff it makes my soul try to escape my body... Which is dangerous, cuz I drive delivery trucks for a living,and I can't be dying on the road.

So I guess Corbin wins for being a safety hazard when I'm listening to podcasts.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2019)

CM Punk needs to tear apart this stupid dog


Nemesis said:


> And you can tell it's killing the wrestlers to be on the road the much.  Not just the injuries but they look like they are aging faster than presidents do and most of them in history look like they age 20+ years if they do 2 terms.
> 
> Also only good thing about smackdown revolved around miz and wyatt, also looks like fun house wyatt will be the one fighting miz at tlc.
> 
> Also please kill the Corbin vs roman feud. It's basically been going on since summerslam last year with the anti shield group. I'm sure this angle is Vince punishing all involved over something. It's actually worse than Rusev/Lana/Lashley.


didn’t Corbin have McIntyre and Lashley as allies?  Lmao!  You are right!!  This feud has been going on forever!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 7, 2019)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk needs to tear apart this stupid dog
> didn’t Corbin have McIntyre and Lashley as allies?  Lmao!  You are right!!  This feud has been going on forever!!



He pretty much took Braun's place after he left Drew and Dolph but was around the trio a few times before that.  But he basically goes from Shield guy, gets beat, then goes to next shield guy.  Only time off was when he was feuding with Gable for a month.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

LETS FUCKING GO!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Moxley vs Archer at WK 14 in a Texas Death match confirmed


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley vs Archer at WK 14 in a Texas Death match confirmed



Renee is going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee is going to have a heart attack.


He also might be facing Suzuki the next night


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Whelp they knew they had to finally clean house. Now begins his journey to refind himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp they knew they had to finally clean house. Now begins his journey to refind himself.



I'm so fucking happy for him.
Also, good on WWE, as much as typing that gave me heartburn.
There's too much talent that's actually happy or content there to keep miserable people there. Morals aside, you're throwing away money on contractors and employees with poor morale for literally no reason. It's stupid.

I'm looking forward to seeing what he does or where he goes now. Whatever it is, I'll follow. At least for a little while. You can tell this whole thing was hard fought and exhausting so I wanna support him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I'm so fucking happy for him.
> Also, good on WWE, as much as typing that gave me heartburn.
> There's too much talent that's actually happy or content there to keep miserable people there. Morals aside, you're throwing away money on contractors and employees with poor morale for literally no reason. It's stupid.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing what he does or where he goes now. Whatever it is, I'll follow. At least for a little while. You can tell this whole thing was hard fought and exhausting so I wanna support him.


For some reason NWA speaks to me in getting him. Dude could be a star


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

Justice for mah homie Bennet next.



wrestlin fan nibbas: "But he just resigned with them so he cou--" *Jabba the Hut choking on doritos noises*...

^^that's what these people sound like.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Justice for mah homie Bennet next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if you do resigne with E thats sorta your fault


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2019)

Harper, Sin Cara, and the Ascension all released. I expect Bennett and EC3 as well.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> But if you do resigne with E thats sorta your fault



I mean, yeah, I generally agree when it comes to most of the talent that signed as recently as a year or so ago. 

That said, the problem here is that the Bennet storyline was a level of dated horseshit fetishfuel that I don't believe for a second anyone saw coming. You can't. We all just sorta assume WWE is too afraid of their stockholders to do this kinda shit. He was probably content with things being bad, but then it got _worse _and he just woke up one morning and had a panic attack or some shit and changed his mind based on new information, which is something one is allowed to do.

It's like, after Sasha bitched on Twitter and then wandered off for a few months, not only did she come back, she signed a new deal. If she suddenly wants out randomly, then yeah, bitch gets what she deserves for chasing dollar signs and being short sighted. But if she wants out after they were to, say, re-do the Kane and Lita storyline (yeah, that one) with her and Brawn Strongman, only with no betrayal twist then... _yeah, I'm kinda gonna be on her side on this one, cuz holy shit_.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Harper, Sin Cara, and the Ascension all released. I expect Bennett and EC3 as well.



Totally forgot EC3 was a thing. I'm so shocked they did him the way he did. He seems to tick all their boxes.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 8, 2019)

Luke Harper has been released. You know what that means!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I mean, yeah, I generally agree when it comes to most of the talent that signed as recently as a year or so ago.
> 
> That said, the problem here is that the Bennet storyline was a level of dated horseshit fetishfuel that I don't believe for a second anyone saw coming. You can't. We all just sorta assume WWE is too afraid of their stockholders to do this kinda shit. He was probably content with things being bad, but then it got _worse _and he just woke up one morning and had a panic attack or some shit and changed his mind based on new information, which is something one is allowed to do.
> 
> It's like, after Sasha bitched on Twitter and then wandered off for a few months, not only did she come back, she signed a new deal. If she suddenly wants out randomly of the blue, then yeah, bitch gets what she deserves for chasing dollar signs and being short sighted. But if she wants out if they were to, say, re-do the Kane and Lita storyline (yeah, that one) with her and Brawn Strongman, only with no betrayal twist then... _yeah, I'm kinda gonna be on her side on this one, cuz holy shit_.


I guess that's true. If your mental health becomes an issue more so than physical , maybe prioritizing a leave is needed. Oh and Sasha never resigned she even said it on her Twitter.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Luke Harper has been released. You know what that means!



He'll turn up in AEW with a thick southern accent just to spite vince!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Totally forgot EC3 was a thing. I'm so shocked they did him the way he did. He seems to tick all their boxes.


Vince: HOW DARE YOU GET THAT BASTARD AMBROSE OVER ?!!! Get buried , pal!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2019)

Ascension also got their releases.  Only took them a few years after JBL buried them for doing heel things as heels.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2019)

I legit didn't even know they were still employed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Ascension also got their releases.  Only took them a few years after JBL buried them for doing heel things as heels.


I thought the burial is when old men beat them down.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2019)

Happy for them.  They requested their releases.  And those releases were granted!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I thought the burial is when old men beat them down.



It was all the same skit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Totally forgot EC3 was a thing. I'm so shocked they did him the way he did. He seems to tick all their boxes.


All because he respectfully let Mox get some heat in the match that was supposed to be a squash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It was all the same skit.


Oh god 


You're right


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All because he respectfully let Mox get some heat in the match that was supposed to be a squash.


EC3 just isn’t as good as thought.

How come he was such an afterthought in nxt????  Explain!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All because he respectfully let Mox get some heat in the match that was supposed to be a squash.


Thats not why. Mox explained that in house shows Mox was getting cheered cause they knew Vince was trying to bury him so they treated EC3 as a heel. Vince got pissed at those reactions so they blamed EC3 which Mox said was stupid.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> EC3 just isn’t as good as thought.
> 
> How come he was such an afterthought in nxt????  Explain!


I don't care for the guy at all that wasn't meant to defend him that's just what happened, Vince had EC3 lined up for a push but being that he didn't bury MOX that got him heat with Vince and the higher ups.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thats not why. Mox explained that in house shows Mox was getting cheered cause they knew Vince was trying to bury him so they treated EC3 as a heel. Vince got pissed at those reactions so they blamed EC3 which Mox said was stupid.


According to Bishoff that's what happened. If I'm not mistaken EC3 also replied or retweeted a comment in reference to this too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> According to Bishoff that's what happened. If I'm not mistaken EC3 also replied or retweeted a comment in reference to this too.



I don't buy Bischoff's story only cause he wasn't around the show till July.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2019)

South Africa wins!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Moxley vs Suzuki is HAPPENING!!! 


May Renee's tears be shed after two days of Moxley nearing death at the hands of Suzuki-gun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2019)

Saw Rikishi was trending on Twitter and thought damn, another one bites the dust for a sec but nah its for something far stupider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Saw Rikishi was trending on Twitter and thought damn, another one bites the dust for a sec but nah its for something far stupider


For what? 



Never mind found out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)

Luke Harper wasted his prime years on Vince booking. He was the most talented guy there for years bar Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



lana's mouth looks wider


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

I’m interested in watching Backstage this week.  I hope CM Punk buries that stupid dog feud from Smackdown.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

So NWO confirmed for HoF 2020.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Luke Harper wasted his prime years on Vince booking. He was the most talented guy there for years bar Bryan.



He was for sure underused, but wasn't a top 3 talent like Bryan.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 9, 2019)

They're not subtle at all about the signing of Marty.
The opening was great too.

WHO TOOK THE DARK ORDER PAPER ADVERTISING IN THE END???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Lastier said:


> They're not subtle at all about the signing of Marty.
> The opening was great too.
> 
> WHO TOOK THE DARK ORDER PAPER ADVERTISING IN THE END???


I hope it isn't Nakazawa . Kenny will be crushed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

I saw Big Cass was trending.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw Big Cass was trending.


Threatened to kill Janela


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Threatened to kill Janela


he's one bad mood swing away from actually trying to kill another person. dude needs help asap.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

The Cass/Janela thing is a work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> he's one bad mood swing away from actually trying to kill another person. dude needs help asap.


that and he's been hanging around Enzo too much.

Enzo been shitting on  Janela and Tama Tonga.

Although Tonga wrecked him the fuck out of their twitter feud


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

I have returned.  

"Looks at first segment of RAW"

And I'm gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Lana is annoying as hell.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Is Lana going for X-Pac heat?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have returned.
> 
> "Looks at first segment of RAW"
> 
> And I'm gone.



Dude you missed Smackdown. Roman got dog food on him as a good way to promote  Corbin as a heel. OHMAHGAWDZ WWE IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Boy, Lana can open her mouth real wide.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Saw this past AEW, nice to see Statlander get her time to shine but I think a program with Shida would have been better at a PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw this past AEW, nice to see Statlander get her time to shine but I think a program with Shida would have been better at a PPV.



Needed a bit of a pick up for the women's division. Plus since they're going by sports rankings, a top ranking falling to an underdog is common nowadays


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude you missed Smackdown. Roman got dog food on him as a good way to promote  Corbin as a heel. OHMAHGAWDZ WWE IS AMAZING!!!




Ah yes the use of dog food for payback.  I remember helping one of my best friends get payback at an ex as I helped put dog food in the girl's locker, but this was back in Jr.High in the mid 90's and we were in our teens.  Aren't the talent in their late 20's going to their early 30's and this is the late 2010's, what is their excuse.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have returned.
> 
> "Looks at first segment of RAW"
> 
> And I'm gone.


at least stay for rusev going quackers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ah yes the use of dog food for payback.  I remember helping one of my best friends get payback at an ex as I helped put dog food in the girl's locker, but this was back in Jr.High in the mid 90's and we were in our teens.  Aren't the talent in their late 20's going to their early 30's and this is the late 2010's, what is their excuse.



That this show is for kids even though my kid cousin stated that it's stupid what they did?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

@SAFFF 

Hey man, the OVA your set is from is going to air on Toonami next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @SAFFF
> 
> Hey man, the OVA your set is from is going to air on Toonami next week.



I better record it 



For research purposes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

So Matt jobbing on his way out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Matt jobbing on his way out.


Guess the Broken one is heading back out to Impact or NWA or AEW then


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @SAFFF
> 
> Hey man, the OVA your set is from is going to air on Toonami next week.


yea I wonder if they will cut any of the scenes from it on broadcast?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea I wonder if they will cut any of the scenes from it on broadcast?



Well Food Rape..Wars hasn't been edited that much so I'm guessing the OVA might not be touch that much as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

This could be good if Seth comes out and behaves like an asshole.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 9, 2019)

Browsing Twitter in between studying and seeing posts under RAW like
"Stop using Matt as a jobber" and shit and I'm just shaking my head like are they dumb?
Dude is like 45 years old nearing the end of his career but yeah let's have him go over Drew because logic?
Wrestling fans dumb AF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Browsing Twitter in between studying and seeing posts under RAW like
> "Stop using Matt as a jobber" and shit and I'm just shaking my head like are they dumb?
> Dude is like 45 years old nearing the end of his career but yeah let's have him go over Drew because logic?
> Wrestling fans dumb AF.



They sorta are jobbing him out cause his contract is up in a couple of months.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

So next week will AEW close the year out with a bang...... in Corpus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> So next week will AEW close the year out with a bang...... in Corpus



If the company falters, I blame you and your town and I'm gonna do a Seth Rollins and burn it down


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

WWE a billion dollar company and they can't put up the cash for subtitles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

2019 the  year of our lord and WWE keeping Mojo on the roster.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Dammit someone took down an awesome video of Vince pissed off at Jericho and Moxley audio


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Black is such an underutilized talent. Dude should be competing for mid level titles by now.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Humberto looks like a Bo Dallas wannabee


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Black is such an underutilized talent. Dude should be competing for mid level titles by now.


Might get his title shot at Mania vs someone good like say Finn or  AJ. 

The only reason why he's here right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

This Raw deserves this type of respect.......


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Andrade just saved Humberto's life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

The man is eating for out pleasure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The man is eating for out pleasure.


He's really living the gimmick now isn't he?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Feed him more


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Welp Ryder out for his paycheck.... well probably earning his own Fiend custom belt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2019)

If you guys have not already, i highly recommend this interview from CVV and Austin Aries. Aries goes two hours on the most self absorbed egomaniacal rant ever, confirming everything we already heard about him. I'm almost in tears right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

Well Shield of Pain is now official.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If you guys have not already, i highly recommend this interview from CVV and Austin Aries. Aries goes two hours on the most self absorbed egomaniacal rant ever, confirming everything we already heard about him. I'm almost in tears right now.


Poor Chris . At one point he looked like he wanted to leave


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well Shield of Pain is now official.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Ok, Rollins has aligned himself with AOnastyPP.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Becky better not win this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Becky is doing too well imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Becky needs to win this . She's lost her momentum but if she can beat the tag team on her own and win the women's tag belt then she'll finally get the push she really needed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Sell the injury a little Becky.  Ffs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Lel Kabuki warriors got a DQ and lost even though they should still technically win 

DQ finishes for all


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

So Becky wins via DQ yet Flair can get pinned.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

All I know is this story shouldn’t end with Becky and Charlotte becoming tag champions.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> All I know is this story shouldn’t end with Becky and Charlotte becoming tag champions.



Should end with Asuka beating Becky for the women's title then Becky gets beaten down post-match by Basler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Poor Chris . At one point he looked like he wanted to leave


He literally started pushing blame on Christy Hemme and Impact for him putting his balls in her face, he then doubled down on calling people fat, gay, and retarded while playing the victim for being short.

 Coming from someone that is 100% opposed to cancel culture i cannot for the life of me defend this guys idiocy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should end with Asuka beating Becky for the women's title then Becky gets beaten down post-match by Basler



Would agree but we've pretty much seen what's happen with the Asian invasion in the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Should end with Asuka beating Becky for the women's title then Becky gets beaten down post-match by Basler


 
Then the MMA girls and other four horsewomen proceed to beat Becky up and nobody comes help right?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

Did Rowan just get DQ'd for kicking too much arse?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He literally started pushing blame on Christy Hemme and Impact for him putting his balls in her face, he then doubled down on calling people fat, gay, and retarded while playing the victim for being short.
> 
> Coming from someone that is 100% opposed to cancel culture i cannot for the life of me defend this guys idiocy.


Dude's a joke.  That interview and the one with Enzo really have shown me what clowns they can be


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

Charlotte is better in the ring than Becky.  Especially now that Becky is playing this tough guy character and she refuses to sell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

The fuck is this SNL rip-off.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

The crowd went mild when this segment came on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2019)

Make this stop God dammit.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2019)

Mox, change your image.  I keep thinking you're showing Funhouse Bray with Ambrose in a red jumper.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2019)

The crowd was comatose during that segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mox, change your image.  I keep thinking you're showing Funhouse Bray with Ambrose in a red jumper.


I'm part of a Christmas contest dude. I can't or I won't get rewarded


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is better in the ring than Becky.  Especially now that Becky is playing this tough guy character and she refuses to sell.



Charlotte's fine. She'll get overpushed again soon and if not........


She'll go to AEW and become Ashley Flair !!! Wooo!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2019)

Rey Mysterio is the current longest tenured active star


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte is better in the ring than Becky.  Especially now that Becky is playing this tough guy character and she refuses to sell.


There's never been a change in the in ring prowess of the 4HW:
Charlotte>Sasha>Becky>Bayley


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Food Rape..Wars hasn't been edited that much so I'm guessing the OVA might not be touch that much as well.


Guess its safe then lol I just remember reading they cut some of fujiko's lewd scenes in part 5 from the toonami broadcast


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Guess its safe then lol I just remember reading they cut some of fujiko's lewd scenes in part 5 from the toonami broadcast


They stopped after a shounen got it's lewd scene cut off and people bitched at them for it


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They stopped after a shounen got it's lewd scene cut off and people bitched at them for it


well adult swim comes on so late that cutting anything out that isn't showing nipples seems a bit much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> well adult swim comes on so late that cutting anything out that isn't showing nipples seems a bit much.


Pretty much. Especially cause the shows aren't intended for kids anyways


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's never been a change in the in ring prowess of the 4HW:
> Charlotte>Sasha>Becky>Bayley


That’s pretty much right.  Sasha can be a bit reckless.  But I feel like she can do better with a bad wrestler than Charlotte.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 10, 2019)

I hope Black vs Murphy gets at least 15 mins at the PPV. If this match was on a Takeover, it'll be ****+ guaranteed. On the main roster? Who knows. They certainly have the talent, but it's always a question of overcoming the booking, time issues and copy/paste layouts by the agents.

Kabukis vs Charlotte/Becky should be great too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2019)

only few more weeks then WWE will be wishing they have 5k viewers in the UK for live raw when they move to the channel very few watch.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)

Kabukis vs Charlotte/Becky should be match of the night.  But I will seriously be livid if they put the belts on Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Dammit New Japan give me Mox vs Suzuki you bastards


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2019)

Roode and Primo suspended due to Wellness


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2019)

her eye giving me orochimaru vibes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Roode and Primo suspended due to Wellness


Why is Primo still in WWE?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why is Primo still in WWE?



I wonder if Vince forgot he was working for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if Vince forgot he was working for him.


Sometimes I wish I was signed with WWE just so I could disappear and get free checks.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Sasha can be a bit reckless.  But I feel like she can do better with a bad wrestler than Charlotte.



That snank Sasha did carry Ronda to her best match at last year's rumble. Charlotte & Becky failed to do that at Mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 10, 2019)

It should end with Kairi & Asuka sitting on Becky & Charlotte's respective faces.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> It should end with Kairi & Asuka sitting on Becky & Charlotte's respective faces.



Well Brazzers is helping with the Lana and Rusev cucking might as well add tag teams turn les for people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> That snank Sasha did carry Ronda to her best match at last year's rumble. Charlotte & Becky failed to do that at Mania.


Ronda's best match was against Charlotte at Survivor Series.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 10, 2019)

Agree to disagree but everywhere else I go I see people saying the Rumble was Ronda's best in ring match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ronda's best match was against Charlotte at Survivor Series.


What is Charlotte’s best match?  Mania vs Asuka?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Agree to disagree but everywhere else I go I see people saying the Rumble was Ronda's best in ring match.


I preferred the Sasha/Ronda match myself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

CM Punk didnt mind the dog food.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Baron Snoozebin on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

CM Punk ships AJ Styles x Finn


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 10, 2019)

Punk's fantasy booking for the Lana-Rusev storyline


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)

Is Punk entertaining on that show?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Punk entertaining on that show?


Meh. Mocking the Lana storyline was the best part but he's sounding way too WWE ish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Time for some Impact. 

Joey Ryan got sentenced to a match with Romero .

Gonna try to get used to Impact's tag teams but honestly they seem meh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is Charlotte’s best match?  Mania vs Asuka?


That's my personal favorite but off the top of my head:

Charlotte-Asuka WM
Charlotte-Becky Evolution
Charlotte-Ronda SS 18
Charlotte-Nat Takeover1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Punk entertaining on that show?


He can be, but you also see the times where he bites his tongue. I'm sure FOX tells him to get a shot or two in and then toe the line.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2019)

I thought they were my current favorite tag team and then they said the Briscoe's are the GOAT's and their number one inspiration, now I *KNOW* they are my favorite tag team.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 11, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is Punk entertaining on that show?



It's a WWE gossip show like The View. 
Don't expect any groundbreaking news or hot takes that will set the world on fire even from Punk.

You can easily be caught up on it by watching clips on their related YouTube channels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Lastier said:


> It's a WWE gossip show like The View.
> Don't expect any groundbreaking news or hot takes that will set the world on fire even from Punk.
> 
> You can easily be caught up on it by watching clips on their related YouTube channels.



Pretty much. Felt like a waste of time to be honest


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 11, 2019)

Two more matches have been announced for Dynamite:

Kenny Omega & Hangman Page vs Kip Sabian & Shawn Spear
Luchasaurus vs Sammy Guevara

Apparently, you can see these matches on the official TNT homepage days before they're announced, but only if you like in the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Seriously though New Years show better have women wrestling on it since Mox and Jericho will be in Japan that week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Another day for Dynamite 

Starting off With Moxley vs Jobber to build his ranking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shit Inner Circle surrounding Mox


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

This dude Mox is a madman. He was _just_ in Japan the other day.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

I know their introduction was rocky
I know their promo last week made no sense.

But gahd... DAMN, do I love the vibe of these three B's. I hope they can get over after this less-than-perfect start


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This dude Mox is a madman. He was _just_ in Japan the other day.


The love of wrestling feeds him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2019)

New cw champ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

The crowd is awesome


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

This match is *gloriously* booked.



Rukia said:


> New cw champ.



Who? I liked Rush as the champ. Disappointed to hear they decided to change it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Damn QT almost fell awkwardly.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Thought this was gonna be a B3 showcase.
Turns out, this is the QT show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Darby gonna back up Cody


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

D'Arby has returned. Not a bad one, either.
Fun show so far.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This match is *gloriously* booked.
> 
> 
> 
> Who? I liked Rush as the champ. Disappointed to hear they decided to change it.


Angel Garza.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

>You suck chant gets censored.

Ex-fucking-scuse me...?



Rukia said:


> Angel Garza.



Meh.

I hear good things about him, but I haven't seen enough to care much. Well, at least he's winning matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> >You suck chant gets censored.
> 
> Ex-fucking-scuse me...?



Probably was a worse word.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

"Gee, MJF. How come Khan lets you get two shits??"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Gee, MJF. How come Khan lets you get two shits??"


Poor Trent can't even get one


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

That was an AWESOME heel promo from MJF. This dude is a treasure.

He could stand not to scream as much, though. Had to turn my volume down and I was afraid the poor guy was gonna blow his voice out right there in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh shit jobbers even get a storyline


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Give the ladies a storyline please. You're super close to being a well rounded company


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Some of the fans behind Swole for whatever reason.



Jon Moxley said:


> Give the ladies a storyline please. You're super close to being a well rounded company



No stories, just MacGuffin chase homie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Some of the fans behind Swole for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> No stories, just MacGuffin chase homie.


Funny enough women wrestling was always story based and never actually wrestling based . Maybe they should just do wrestling matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Big swole with that James Brown move holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Nashville crowd being literally the only crowd to play along with Emi's chant.
Heel crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Nashville crowd being literally the only crowd to play along with Emi's chant.
> Heel crowd


They're in Dallas though.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're in Dallas though.



Meh, they're all hicks anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Tully is just so damn good


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Factions to the left of me, Tag Teams to the right.

Bucks eatin' good with this company if nothing else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Factions to the left of me, Tag Teams to the right.
> 
> Bucks eatin' good with this company if nothing else.


Hangman isn't in the Elite anymore


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

I dunno much about Sabian other than he apparently pulled a Bobby Lashley on Janela, so I'm wondering what he's gonna show us in his (essentially) debut match.



Jon Moxley said:


> Hangman isn't in the Elite anymore



I was referring to Tully's promo and his desire to have Spears and Sabian as a team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I dunno much about Sabian other than he apparently pulled a Bobby Lashley on Janela, so I'm wondering what he's gonna show us in his (essentially) debut match.


Joey said fuck no to a cucking feud on his twitter


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

"Well, she's a _great_ diversion"

JR, PLEASE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "Well, she's a _great_ diversion"
> 
> JR, PLEASE!


Horny JR strikes again


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Horny JR strikes again



Homie gonna get himself cancelled.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Janela came in to mess with Shawn. Guess there's more to the feud.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Alvarez is gonna flip his lid at Janela actively shutting the lights off and attacking Spears not being a DQ.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Yea Brandy in that promo came off as Steph


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

"This thing with Brandi is compelling"  -JR

That's a word....



Jon Moxley said:


> Yea Brandy in that promo came off as Steph



30X more attractive though. Holy moly that sheer leotard gettup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> "This thing with Brandi is compelling"  -JR
> 
> That's a word.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure. Cody a lucky man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Luchasaurus time


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Rise of Skywalker comes out in 9 days...? Where the fuck have I been.

Well, hopefully it's good. The other ones were a good passing of time, but I can't remember much from either of them.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 11, 2019)

True story the Butcher gave me a back breaker that made me pee blood 21 yrs ago. At the time he wrestled as Billy goat Williams and his finisher was the goat buster. I remember he told me I tried harder than a retard in a regular gym class. Oh the memories.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

I hope Saurus is doing well enough. Apparently he came back a little bit too early.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> True story the Butcher gave me a back breaker that made me pee blood 21 yrs ago. At the time he wrestled as Billy goat Williams and his finisher was the goat buster. I remember he told me I *tried harder than a retard in a regular gym class*. Oh the memories.



Quite the compliment.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Sammy completely overshot that dive, but dude's smooove anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Rise of Skywalker comes out in 9 days...? Where the fuck have I been.
> 
> Well, hopefully it's good. The other ones were a good passing of time, but I can't remember much from either of them.



All I know is Baby Yoda >>>>> actual movies 



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> True story the Butcher gave me a back breaker that made me pee blood 21 yrs ago. At the time he wrestled as Billy goat Williams and his finisher was the goat buster. I remember he told me I tried harder than a retard in a regular gym class. Oh the memories.



Well....maybe you deserved it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I hope Saurus is doing well enough. Apparently he came back a little bit too early.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the compliment.



He's a funny guy used to throw root beer parties all the time.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

That was a great spot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Loool Chicago gets another show


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Loool Chicago gets another show



The Women's Revolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh shit that one is ACTUALLY in Chicago


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> The Women's Revolution



Damn though that card next week will be beastly


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit that one is ACTUALLY in Chicago



Yeah. You typically don't think about it too much, but most wrestling related "Chicago" stuff actually takes place is fuckin' Rosemont. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that I mind. Rosemont is nicer and less stressfull travel-wise


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Whoever's setting that box area up next to the commentator's table should probably give it up. Fuckin' LAX keep undoing their hard work and breaking the damn thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah. You typically don't think about it too much, but most wrestling related "Chicago" stuff actually takes place is fuckin' Rosemont.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Guess I know which PPV I'm going to


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh shit Santana shitting on Cowboys helmet


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Matt with the Nashville Cowboys helmet spots.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Aubrey MVP of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

So guessing they're gonna linger the Moxley to Inner Circle for a while


----------



## Shirker (Dec 11, 2019)

Fun show tonight. AEW seems to be returning to its old self. They also tried their best to address some of the questions people had last week.


Jon Moxley said:


> So guessing they're gonna linger the Moxley to Inner Circle for a while



Looks like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Fun show tonight. AEW seems to be returning to its old self. They also tried their best to address some of the questions people had last week.
> 
> 
> Looks like it.


I'm nervous.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2019)

Britt Baker is no good.  Why is she in a #1 contender match?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2019)

I hear WWE2K21 is in trouble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Britt Baker is no good.  Why is she in a #1 contender match?



She's losing to Shida or she's turning.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2019)

Britt just isn’t that good.  You know who has seen her a lot and had every opportunity to sign her?  WWE!  And they passed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Britt just isn’t that good.  You know who has seen her a lot and had every opportunity to sign her?  WWE!  And they passed.


She probably will be given time to work on her in ring style. The thing about AEW is if they realize something or someone isn't working they cool down the push and let them lose the heat that they were getting and work on improving . Thats how Dark Order is now showing massive potential and how people sort of like Librarians.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2019)

Just saw that show ending tag team match.....man that was awesome....I have not felt this satisfied watching a match in a long time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Just saw that show ending tag team match.....man that was awesome....I have not felt this satisfied watching a match in a long time.


NXT?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2019)

Caught up with the AEW show.  Enjoyed what I saw though TNT was doing some audio edits.  So next week should be interesting in more ways than one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> NXT?



AEW


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I hear WWE2K21 is in trouble.


yea they slashed the budget for it already since 2K20 did bad. Although its their own fault 2K20 turned out so bad by releasing it in that state instead of skipping a year.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea they slashed the budget for it already since 2K20 did bad. Although its their own fault 2K20 turned out so bad by releasing it in that state instead of skipping a year.



Deals with Vince likely demand a yearly release. Yukes share some of the blame too by suddenly bailing and leaving no free main devs at 2k to finish it off.

Everything and everyone involved fucked up heavily.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Deals with Vince likely demand a yearly release. Yukes share some of the blame too by suddenly bailing and leaving no free main devs at 2k to finish it off.
> 
> Everything and everyone involved fucked up heavily.



Wasn't it recently that someone from 2K stated that there will be no more significant patches for the WWE game and that personal left working on it were leaving the company due to it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Caught up with the AEW show.  Enjoyed what I saw though TNT was doing some audio edits.  So next week should be interesting in more ways than one.



They better put a focus on women in the Jan 1st show seeing as Mox and Jericho will be in Japan getting ready for Wrestle Kingdom that week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They better put a focus on women in the Jan 1st show seeing as Mox and Jericho will be in Japan getting ready for Wrestle Kingdom that week



So you are already looking past the Corpus show then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So you are already looking past the Corpus show then.


Yes Corpus deserves Lafayette treatment


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yes Corpus deserves Lafayette treatment



Does that mean you are not going to tune in next Wed to watch the crowd go mild.

Depending on how tepid the crowd is, Vince might reward the city with a network event special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does that mean you are not going to tune in next Wed to watch the crowd go mild.
> 
> Depending on how tepid the crowd is, Vince might reward the city with a network event special.




Then when they shit the bed, Vince buries Lafaye...I mean Corpus so hard, that the people leave the city and go jump in the trash where they belong


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2019)

Nxt and Aew both pulled 778k last night


God damn 50/50 booking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nxt and Aew both pulled 778k last night
> 
> 
> God damn 50/50 booking



Tie means friends. Now for sure every one will be happy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nxt and Aew both pulled 778k last night
> 
> 
> God damn 50/50 booking


Does aew have a show that can compete with nxt next week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Does aew have a show that can compete with nxt next week?



Depends if the crowd can carry.  Next week's AEW show will be in Corpus Christi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Depends if the crowd can carry.  Next week's AEW show will be in Corpus Christi.


Oh no!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 12, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2019)

[


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

So guys... Apparently Becky told Seth to retract his attitude with Moxley.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 13, 2019)

Expecting nxt to be the winner next week with Cole vs Devitt for the title.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So guys... Apparently Becky told Seth to retract his attitude with Moxley.



I wanna laugh, but honestly his attitude was so stupid and airing it out with his brand of passive aggression so misguided that all I can say is good on Becky for slapping some sense into the fucker. Mildly related; Alverez and a few others are shitting on it, but I actually like his heel turn. It's the exact turn I wanted for Reigns... and fucking Cena now that I think about it. Whether or not it's just Vince or Rollins himself venting is irrelevant, heck if anything it makes it better. In fact I'd go so far as to say it's the only heel turn in the past 5 or so years that makes any damn sense.

With this and finally deciding not to be a knob about one of his friends improving his life, Seth's Toolbox-no-genjutsu seems to be lifting somewhat.

EDIT*
Actually I sorta take that back. Rhona's was pretty good. Though I hesitate to call it a heel turn since both Becky and Charlotte were being insufferable and poorly booked, so I sorta wanted Rousey to kick the shit out of both of them at at least one point in that feud.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 13, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Expecting nxt to be the winner next week with Cole vs Devitt for the title.



I think so too. Shayna vs Rhea should do pretty well quarter ratings-wise as well.

AEWs show next week is for building people like Jungle Boy and Kris Statlander. That's more important than booking for a 1 week win, but both shows should be good.

I wouldn't be surprised, if Vinces new year present for Triple H is calling up Cole, Baszler and Lee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I wanna laugh, but honestly his attitude was so stupid and airing it out with his brand of passive aggression so misguided that all I can say is good on Becky for slapping some sense into the fucker. Mildly related; Alverez and a few others are shitting on it, but I actually like his heel turn. It's the exact turn I wanted for Reigns... and fucking Cena now that I think about it. Whether or not it's just Vince or Rollins himself venting is irrelevant, heck if anything it makes it better. In fact I'd go so far as to say it's the only heel turn in the past 5 or so years that makes any damn sense.
> 
> With this and finally deciding not to be a knob about one of his friends improving his life, Seth's Toolbox-no-genjutsu seems to be lifting somewhat.
> 
> ...


I just find it hilarious cause she used to have a crush on Mox and that's what sorta set Seth off lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Does aew have a show that can compete with nxt next week?



Chris Jericho vs. Jungle Boy
Lucha Bros. vs. Kenny Omega and Hangman Page
SCU vs. The Young Bucks for the AEW World Tag Team Championship
Dr. Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander

Thats some heat. Nxt only really has 2 matches for next week but its fucking Rhea vs Bazler and Cole vs Balor. That's insane.

I dont know whats gonna happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just find it hilarious cause she used to have a crush on Mox and that's what sorta set Seth off lol.



...oh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> ...oh





He blocked the guy who brought it up to him on one of his posts. Literally said "you're blocked , jerk."


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Mox actually leaving because he caught wind that Vince was planning on putting _them_ in a cuck storyline, and thus was just looking out for his friend, is gonna be the biggest plot twist of the coming decade and I'm ready for it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Mox actually leaving because he caught wind that Vince was planning on putting _them_ in a cuck storyline, and thus was just looking out for his friend, is gonna be the biggest plot twist of the coming decade and I'm ready for it.


Well he did sorta semi cuck HHH and Renee with that somewhat sexual Steph amd Mox backstage segment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Kisame3rd14


 undertaker was fucking up just as bad in that match. this guy really building up their feud for wrestlemania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> undertaker was fucking up just as bad in that match. this guy really building up their feud for wrestlemania


Well Taker fucked up after stupid ass Goldberg ran face first into the post hitting his head after already bashing his head on a door.

That match was all on Goldberg.  Taker was just an old man who had no idea a big dude got himself concussed.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Taker fucked up after stupid ass Goldberg ran face first into the post hitting his head after already bashing his head on a door.
> 
> That match was all on Goldberg.  Taker was just an old man who had no idea a big dude got himself concussed.


I don't think so, taker gave him the concussion if I remember. Not to mention Undertaker has been fucking up in previous matches anyway since he's too damn old and needs to hang it up like 5 years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2019)

Not to mention Goldberg is old himself. dude is like 51, you can't have two old guys going at it and not expect them to botch on each other and nearly kill themselves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I don't think so, taker gave him the concussion if I remember. Not to mention Undertaker has been fucking up in previous matches anyway since he's too damn old and needs to hang it up like 5 years ago.


Nah Goldberg got the concussion when he ran head first to the post and that's after he had already done the smash his head into the door early . Dude never learns.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah Goldberg got the concussion when he ran head first to the post and that's after he had already done the smash his head into the door early . Dude never learns.


I always thought he hit the door with his hand before coming out. why the fuck does he bang his head against the door?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

@SAFFF he even admits it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I always thought he hit the door with his hand before coming out. why the fuck does he bang his head against the door?!


To pump himself up.That's how he busted his head on a Raw show before 

Dude's too intense  .


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF he even admits it





Jon Moxley said:


> To pump himself up.That's how he busted his head on a Raw show before
> 
> Dude's too intense  .


I knew Goldberg was kinda dumb acting but this dude is actually pretty stupid too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> *Woke:*


Also.......................


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Don blam me cuz yu sleep, mang


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Don blam me cuz yu sleep, mang


Don't work yourself into a shoot , brother!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't work yourself into a shoot , brother!



Much love -HH


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Much love -HH


More like much love to his shovel


----------



## Shirker (Dec 13, 2019)

King Kunta KENTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> King Kunta KENTA


Still don't like him as BC member.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2019)

So watched some of the SD highlights...... so the Wyatt/Miz segment the only thing interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So watched some of the SD highlights...... so the Wyatt/Miz segment the only thing interesting.


Smh should be using this time to.set up.possible.Mania feuds.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh should be using this time to.set up.possible.Mania feuds.



They did that last year and people got bored with feuds because too long by late February.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> They did that last year and people got bored with feuds because too long by late February.


Thats because they couldn't think up of ways to slowly build up. They just threw matches and thats it.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2019)

Sasha Banks is currently taking over Hot Topic's Instagram and she is only buying My Hero Academia stuff since theres a 2 for 1 sale on MHA merch today. She is decked out in MHA gear looking like a snack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Sasha Banks is currently taking over Hot Topic's Instagram and she is only buying My Hero Academia stuff since theres a 2 for 1 sale on MHA merch today. She is decked out in MHA gear looking like a snack.


I would pop if she bought  AEW gear to troll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Becky basically has more balls than Seth at this point


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Becky basically has more balls than Seth at this point



7 hours a week, 52 weeks a year + PPVs and other stuff, it's impossible - Seth

Well no shit, if that much is impossible maybe all of you should march up to Vince and go "Turn that shit down."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 7 hours a week, 52 weeks a year + PPVs and other stuff, it's impossible - Seth
> 
> Well no shit, if that much is impossible maybe all of you should march up to Vince and go "Turn that shit down."


Well to be fair that part is on the wrestling fans who watch it all.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Becky basically has more balls than Seth at this point



Funny thing about that answer is that it ain't really all that off-base or off-script. I said it 137,420 times and I'll say it ince more: WWE's most frustrating quality is that everybody in that company, including Vince I'm sure, is completely aware of all the problems both internally and externally, but they are just too stuck in their ways to fix any of it.

Becky's response, while reassuring, strikes me as just as safe an answer as all the stuff CM Punk is saying on Backstage.



Nemesis said:


> 7 hours a week, 52 weeks a year + PPVs and other stuff, it's impossible - Seth
> 
> Well no shit, if that much is impossible maybe all of you should march up to Vince and go "Turn that shit down."



Imagine establishing boundaries with your employer in 2019.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Funny thing about that answer is that it ain't really all that off-base or off-script. I said it 137,420 times and I'll say it ince more: WWE's most frustrating quality is that everybody in that company, including Vince I'm sure, is completely aware of all the problems both internally and externally, but they are just too stuck in their ways to fix any of it.
> 
> Becky's response, while reassuring, strikes me as just as safe an answer as all the stuff CM Punk is saying on Backstage.
> 
> ...


You're not wrong but at least she took the stance as leader of the locker room and backed up the guys and gals while Seth went in business for himself.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)

When can we get the belt off Becky?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2019)

When she stops (apparently) drawing. From what I hear she makes a difference. Not a huge one by any stretch, but it's _something_.
People still seem to like her a lot, so she really shouldn't lose it. Y'know, unless Shayna shows up or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> When can we get the belt off Becky?


When she cools off completely. Which is unlikely.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)

90% cooled off already.  Only women and children still cheering.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 90% cooled off already.  Only women and children still cheering.


That worked for Cena so it will work for Becky.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)

I respect Cena.  I don’t respect Becky.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I respect Cena.  I don’t respect Becky.


Well thats on you. 

Becky got over , she's consistently over, and at least has a good mic game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh shit Marty appeared in NWA

@Shirker


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 14, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit Marty appeared in NWA
> 
> @Shirker



I got no clue what to make of that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I got no clue what to make of that.


Leader of the Villian Enterprises.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I got no clue what to make of that.


Nothing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

I looked up the card for tonight and OMG it's shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I looked up the card for tonight and OMG it's shit.


The women should main event.  But that would also be a sign that Becky and Charlotte are winning.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Man.  WWE really sucks right now.  Roman v Dolph is the house show main event?  That’s just terrible.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I looked up the card for tonight and OMG it's shit.



'Swhat happens when you only give yourself, like, two weeks... And you only actually prepare during one of them.

Real talk I didn't even know they finished the card. Thought they were gonna wait till tonight to announce the rest of the matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Real talk I didn't even know they finished the card. Thought they were gonna wait till tonight to announce the rest of the matches.



They do that now?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They do that now?


WWE 
Twitter announces all of the matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Im actually pretty happy about this tlc card when you break it down

Roman vs Corbin= Shit
New day vs Revival = Potential banger
Bray vs Miz = Potentially interesting story wise even if the mat work is going to be lacking
Black vs Murphy = Banger
Kabuki warriors vs The white girl = Should be a banger but potential burial for the kabuki warriors
Rusev vs Lashley = Suprise banger
Viking Raiders vs Unknown = Could be a banger or shit depending who comes out


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They do that now?



Not often tbf, but enough to give certain people headaches.

It's a symptom of Vince's continuous efforts to do 300 things at once; doing simple stuff like accurately announcing what's happening on your shows falls by the wayside when people are gonna purchase the tickets regardless.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kabuki warriors vs *The white girls*



This sent me on a journey holy shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

If Cena doesn't have a match at TLC 2019 will be the first year in the past 17 that Cena didn't have at least 1 PPV match.  Seriously been that long.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If Cena doesn't have a match at TLC 2019 will be the first year in the past 17 that Cena didn't have at least 1 PPV match.  Seriously been that long.


Ngl I miss him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Ugh I'll watch shitty TLC if it takes away from my reminder that Bears are Packers bitches lately.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Plot twist for tonight, Cena will have a match the same style as Hogan had his title match at WM9.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Peeps missing Cena? JFC what did Vince do to his company?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Peeps missing Cena? JFC what did Vince do to his company?


Made sure nobody is bigger than the brand.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Made sure nobody is bigger than the brand.



Bigger than the brand? None of these current jabronis is bigger than Val Venis. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Ngl I miss him



Same tbh.
Cena was one of the last guys left that flexed being from an era of (relative) freedom on the mic, and because he had the clout, he and whoever was opposite him got to pretty much do whatever they wanted.

Now it's just... forced micromanaged heel promo > forced micromanaged face promo > forced micromanaged heel response > weak insult interlaced with some cheap way to pop crowd > inside jokes for the smarks to pretend they give a shit (optional) > repeat

All we have left is Trips, who doesn't really do much anymore, and Orton, who's too mentally checked out for it. The legends do as they're told cuz they're just trying to get this shit over with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Peeps missing Cena? JFC what did Vince do to his company?



Dude, it's gotten baaaaaaaaaaadd.
I mean, most people try to be generous and understanding (myself included), but if we're being _completely_ honest, there's not a single redeemable thing present on Raw and Smackdown anymore. Not a one. And no, the occasional sparks of creativity that are either memed into mediocrity or just completely snuffed out don't count. We know they don't.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Dude, it's gotten baaaaaaaaaaadd.
> I mean, most people try to be generous and understanding (myself included), but if we're being _completely_ honest, there's not a single redeemable thing present on Raw and Smackdown anymore. Not a one. And no, the occasional sparks of creativity that are either memed into mediocrity or just completely snuffed out don't count. We know they don't.


I watch for SD Bray/Fiend and Bryan and that's it. RAW is meh. They could be doing something with Rollins/AOP but I know they'll fuck it up so why even bother?
Which is a shame because I still think WWE has one of its best rosters in a while they just mismanage the hell out of almost everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bigger than the brand? None of these current jabronis is bigger than Val Venis. Fuck outta here.



As I said the company doesn't want anyone to get bigger than the company.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2019)

People in here actually missing Satan? (Cena)

That's like saying I missed The Nose during the Reign of Terror.

Some of you guys just need to take a break from WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Some of you guys just need to take a break from WWE.



Have been for the better part of two years for the most part.
Don't really need to watch it avidly to be aware of facts surrounding it, man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

I mean the fans of WWE are fine with the quality they show so why even bother complaining?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Is Lana getting slut chants at least?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Shit. If that's Lana outfit tonight I might watch for a potential tit slip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Holy fucking JBL. Is that Coachman? Dude out there looking like a GTA NPC.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Sad my boy Almas lost but damn that was a good match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sad my boy Almas lost but damn that was a good match


Is Humberto just a jobber now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

"What happened to them (Wyatt Family)?"
I wonder the same thing everyday Otunga


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is Humberto just a jobber now?


His push got cut by vince but everyone likes him

Hes in the no mans land


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

I remember a time when this thread was active


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> His push got cut by vince but everyone likes him
> 
> Hes in the no mans land


Well shit I guess he should just keep grinding for now. MAYBE he can get an IC title shot if he's moved


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

They still didn't break up the New Day? Damn, feels like I didn't miss anything for the last 3 years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sad my boy Almas lost but damn that was a good match


I don’t get Humberto tbh.  Why is he getting a marquee win like this?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I remember a time when this thread was active


It is active. On Wednesday nights


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They still didn't break up the New Day? Damn, feels like I didn't miss anything for the last 3 years.


They should have been split up years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

The Revival still look like CAWs. Can't believe Soul Taker used to suck them off every time they appeared on screen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Revival still looks like CAWs. Can't believe Soul Taker used to suck them off every time they appeared on screen.


Right now they're in the middle of getting a push so they won't leave .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Revival still look like CAWs. Can't believe Soul Taker used to suck them off every time they appeared on screen.


I don’t blame wwe for the way they book the Revival.  I think those guys have a fairly low ceiling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Wait is TLC in Chicago?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Biggest New Day achievement is Woods smashing Paige while her boi taking close ups.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t blame wwe for the way they book the Revival.  I think those guys have a fairly low ceiling.



They dont stand out one bit. I can still barely tell them apart from Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait is TLC in Chicago?



In b4 CM "My wife dried up my money so am back doing odd jobs for Vince" Punk chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They dont stand out one bit. I can still barely tell them apart from Gallows and Anderson.


Well Gallows and Anderson are now part of the "The Club" and Gallows went back to his face paint if that counts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In b4 CM "My wife dried up my money so am back doing odd jobs for Vince" Punk chants.


Never mind it's Minny 

Just saying this cause there's too much wrestling going on here lately


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Gallows and Anderson are now part of the "The Club" and Gallows went back to his face paint if that counts



He'll always be Festus to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

People popping for Kofi still


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

That's not a holy shit move you stupid idiots. He's done that move a thousand times


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well Gallows and Anderson are now part of the "The Club" and Gallows went back to his face paint if that counts


I’m disappointed with this AJ Styles heel run.  But I think Father Time caught up with AJ.  He was just a better wrestler in 2017.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Imagine killing yourself with these spots and have Graves and Cole call them. Must be torture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

is this preshow or actual show?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah the Revival are gone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Balor got demoted to NXT? What a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Balor got demoted to NXT? What a bitch.


A lot of wrestlers have been asking to move down to NXT seeing as Raw and Smackdown have been utter shit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Balor got demoted to NXT? What a bitch.


Prime time USA.  How is it worse than Raw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Prime time USA.  How is it worse than Raw?



Cuz RAW is the main card. Always have been.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Balor got demoted to NXT? What a bitch.



Nah he was promoted.  No one wants to be on raw/smackdown but love being on NXT.  Plus Balor is still getting main roster money.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

If you are getting paid the same and don’t have to do as many house shows.  That makes you a winner.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m done with wwe until 2020 if Becky and Charlotte win tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz RAW is the main card. Always have been.


Actually this year it's "Smackdown." 

Fox paid them a billion dollars for it 

Although NXT is now a brand so it's no longer developmental especially since they're battling with AEW for ratings on Wednesdays.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If you are getting paid the same and don’t have to do as many house shows.  That makes you a winner.



Plus he gets to play the heel he's wanted to for a long time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well shit I guess he should just keep grinding for now. MAYBE he can get an IC title shot if he's moved


The plus side is he is only like 22, hes but a wee babe

Even if he flounders his entire 5 year contract the dudes gonna be still in his 20's with a fat bank account and another 20 years worth of traveling the indies on the horizon if he wants, or he could get snatched by a majori organization because dudes got serious talent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> The plus side is he is only like 22, hes but a wee babe
> 
> Even if he flounders his entire 5 year contract the dudes gonna be still in his 20's with a fat bank account and another 20 years worth of traveling the indies on the horizon if he wants, or he could get snatched by a majori organization because dudes got serious talent


no yea, he's got high potential. Maybe he should be luchador?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nah he was promoted.  No one wants to be on raw/smackdown but love being on NXT.  Plus Balor is still getting main roster money.





Rukia said:


> If you are getting paid the same and don’t have to do as many house shows.  That makes you a winner.



He's pulling off a Ziggler. Good for him I guess. He peaked after he won the title but got injured the same day.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> The plus side is he is only like 22, hes but a wee babe
> 
> Even if he flounders his entire 5 year contract the dudes gonna be still in his 20's with a fat bank account and another 20 years worth of traveling the indies on the horizon if he wants, or he could get snatched by a majori organization because dudes got serious talent



He's only 22?  Then why the fuck is he on the main roster?  Get him back to NXT where he won't be ruined and want to run to AEW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fox paid them a billion dollars for it



By that logic the main card is Crown Jewel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Balor would be the Demon Balor every night if he wanted to be a big star.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's only 22?  Then why the fuck is he on the main roster?  Get him back to NXT where he won't be ruined and want to run to AEW


Vince wants that Mexican fanbase badly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Balor would be the Demon Balor every night if he wanted to be a big star.



Balor only turns Demon when there's absolutely 1100% no reason to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> By that logic the main card is Crown Jewel.


Crown Jewel is 100 million for 10 years isn't it?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 15, 2019)

Guys, please review this highly scientific analysis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Black is a vanilla midget with chocolate sprinkles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Guys, please review this highly scientific analysis.



My very own personal 100% true Lesnar analysis: he has a vid of Vince and Steph smashing and that's why he keeps getting good fucking contracts.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Bliss should manage Murphy.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Solid match. I really liked that final exchange with them countering each other then Black Mass outta nowhere


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Did the match end with Tajiri kicks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Guys, please review this highly scientific analysis.


Well damn , explains why he retired from UFC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bliss should manage Murphy.


Bliss should retire from wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Solid match. I really liked that final exchange with them countering each other then Black Mass outta nowhere


Everyone knew Black would win.  That’s the problem with the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

When you click the NTR tab in the hentai site.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Rusev still over, but vince won't give a darn. So Rusev, don't resign with WWE.

Go somewhere else....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Bliss should retire from wrestling.


one more concussion and I agree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He's only 22?  Then why the fuck is he on the main roster?  Get him back to NXT where he won't be ruined and want to run to AEW


He was on 205 live but vince got a hard on for his dimples and bumped him to main because he fucking desperate to make a new eddie geurreo despite the fact he has fucking ANDRADE on the roster and is doing nothing with him


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rusev still over, but vince won't give a darn. So Rusev, don't resign with WWE.
> 
> Go somewhere else....



I'm honestly surprised with how Rusev is booked during this story line.  For decades it's been "Woe is me." if the guy has his GF going off with someone else.

Rusev is all "Fuck that bitch, I'm going to have some fun."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I'm honestly surprised with how Rusev is booked during this story line.  For decades it's been "Woe is me." if the guy has his GF going off with someone else.
> 
> Rusev is all "Fuck that bitch, I'm going to have some fun."



Vince using the Jedi Mind trick again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

First time I've seen these guys. What does Steiner think of that ugly one tho?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

The Rusev/Lashley stuff.  I don’t like it.  But it is obvious that there are fans that do.  It takes up 15 minutes out of 3 hours every week.  My problem isn’t the 15 minutes.  It’s the other 2 hours 45 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> First time I've these guys. What does Steiner think of that ugly one tho?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Save it for the Chris Farley lookalike


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

WTF is this ringside KFC shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> WTF is this ringside KFC shit?


I get it. It's their version of the Crack and Barrel segment from AEW at All Out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Wait wait, when someone leaves the ring isn't the count meant to restart?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

If the next match aint the Cutie-chans am calling it a night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Not sure what to say about this   but basically Crack and Barrel  sponsored a hardcore match between Jimmy Havoc , Darby Allin , and Joey Janela and had them use the actual barrels as weapons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

What a shit match. Even for current WWE standards.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

I saw the KFC table.  Anderson was dropped on it?  This is like the trick or treat street fight Gallows and Anderson are in every year.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Austin/Golberg interview will likely be good tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Nose/Stiph went 16 years not putting one of their daughters in an angle but they force Miz to do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

ugh Corbin bland vs Big Doggo Roman 

I feel bad for Roman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Austin/Golberg interview will likely be good tonight.



Can Austin use his shovel for this show tho? Or they still mad he buried the living fuck out of Jobrose.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

This match A) Doesn't fit the TLC rules because nothing to grab up the ladder and B) Needs to be a 5 minute murder fest so everyone can fucking move on from this near 18 month feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Can Austin use his shovel for this show tho? Or they still mad he buried the living fuck out of Jobrose.


Well Austin said he felt like shit for setting Mox up in those comments


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> near 18 month feud



Most WWE thing I've heard tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

I think roman killed the 3rd security guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I think roman killed the 3rd security guy.


He needs to kill the feud now and people will be happy to pretend this never existed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

They're still booing Leukemia survivor Roman? Vince did such an amazing job with this guy didn't he.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> ugh Corbin bland vs Big Doggo Roman
> 
> I feel bad for Roman


Roman deserves better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're still booing Leukemia survivor Roman? Vince did such an amazing job with this guy didn't he.


People are booing Roman?  Why??


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They're still booing Leukemia survivor Roman? Vince did such an amazing job with this guy didn't he.



Vince is upset because Roman didn't try to bury Mox like Seth did.  Because Roman isn't an asshole.



Rukia said:


> People are booing Roman?  Why??



It's still a loud minority, likely those who still believe the leukemia was a work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> likely those who still believe the leukemia was a work.



Gotta love Vince. He messed up a guy so bad that peeps think he lied about cancer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Gotta agree with Corey. How is telling people to be quiet mocking them?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gotta love Vince. He messed up a guy so bad that peeps think he lied about cancer.


Tbf.  Wrestling fans are a vile fandom.  The dregs of society.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Gotta agree with Corey. How is telling people to be quiet mocking them?



Because you try telling vince to be quiet. He'd think you're mocking him.

Also people chant for tables, Corbyn picks up and puts down was actually a good heel move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because you try telling vince to be quiet. He'd think you're mocking him.
> 
> Also people chant for tables, Corbyn picks up and puts down was actually a good heel move.


Pfft if I wanted to mock Vince, I'd sneeze near him


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

This match is so damn formulaic.  Vince must have told them what to do second for second here outside of Corbin actually reacting to the crowd the one time.

This...Is...Why...People..Want..To...Leave.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

What was the trophy about?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pfft if I wanted to mock Vince, I'd sneeze near him



Offer him a Burrito as well.



Rukia said:


> What was the trophy about?



Tag team best in the world.

AKA the one shane had for singles last year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Offer him a Burrito as well.



He hates burritos?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He hates burritos?



He was eating one while asking "What's a Burrito?" in a meeting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

This sucks gimme Asuka.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2019)

Just wait till DA BIG DAWD squashes Wyatt at Mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Just wait till DA BIG DAWD squashes Wyatt at Mania.


I don't know man. Vinnie never used to have people no sell his superman punch.

He's still pissed about Roman being homie to Mox after Mox made the company look stupid


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> He was eating one while asking "What's a Burrito?" in a meeting



Ah  Vince. The craziest, dumbest, smartest, most manipulative, yet also respect son of a bitch on the planet


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Seriously since coming back Roman has still not hit a spear in a match after doing that Samoan roar.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

wtf Cole just called Corbin, Queen Corbin.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously since coming back Roman has still not hit a spear in a match after doing that Samoan roar.


He did it on the tag team match with shorty g and ... i want to say ali


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Wut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

For yall who dont know. Asuka has a YT channel, and it's great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For yall who dont know. Asuka has a YT channel, and it's great.



Said it before, Kanachan TV is cutest channel on Youtube.

Also yep Roman is seriously being punished by Vince and Corbin is his favourite on Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Usos and New day incoming I suppose


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2019)

Corbin's 6 year long push continues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Said it before, Kanachan TV is cutest channel on Youtube.
> 
> Also yep Roman is seriously being punished by Vince and Corbin is his favourite on Smackdown.



How far is Vince gonna punish Mox if he ever returns?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Usos and New day incoming I suppose



Usos are persona non grata right now because of the DUIs



Jon Moxley said:


> How far is Vince gonna punish Mox if he ever returns?



If mox comes back Vince will likely be all "Push them all I get my shield money, now goddamit!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Usos are persona non grata right now because of the DUIs
> 
> 
> 
> If mox comes back Vince will likely be all "Push them all I get my shield money, now goddamit!"


I dunno man. I get the feeling he's gonna go...." Everyone in the locker vs Dean Ambrose in a two hour show" dammit !


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How far is Vince gonna punish Mox if he ever returns?


Mox would come back with 10 times the star power he left with

He would get the Cena push


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mox would come back with 10 times the star power he left with
> 
> He would get the Cena push



How come no animosity though?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

WWE are such idiots. You can't have a guy that's protecting his daughters lose, but you can't job out your hottest star either.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

IF Mox does come back it should be if his first action is basically shaking hands with Roman before turning towards Seth, looking to do the same and hit the biggest Dirty deeds through 4 tables.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn man the Miz vs Bray feud is one of the shining moments of this month


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How come no animosity though?



While Vince is a vindictive asshole he also has the whole "Why fight against someone when I can own that person and make money off them."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE are such idiots. You can't have a guy that's protecting his daughters lose, but you can't job out your hottest star either.


Well they sorta botched Bray already at Hell in a Cell although he recovered nicely with his feud with Bryan.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

So I wonder how this Bray will be in the ring if it isn't the fiend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Vince when the camera pans on the Indian and Chinese commentary teams:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Vince is a dumbass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

dammit bray why are you so good?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

So will we see new look Bryan tonight?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How come no animosity though?


money is the god of wwe

vince forgave hogan after all the shit he put him through all for the green


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> money is the god of wwe
> 
> vince forgave hogan after all the shit he put him through all for the green



Unless you're Savage and Chyna.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> money is the god of wwe
> 
> vince forgave hogan after all the shit he put him through all for the green



This, if anything unless you keep shit talking after you leave Vince he's pretty open for you to crawl back without issues.  It's when you're being a bitch all over the place *cough*ryback*cough* you got no chance.

They finally going to unleash the full American Dragon now?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn we got OG Bryan back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Daniel Bryan, the consistent babyface of WWE for several years now


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> This, if anything unless you keep shit talking after you leave Vince he's pretty open for you to crawl back without issues.  It's when you're being a bitch all over the place *cough*ryback*cough* you got no chance.
> 
> They finally going to unleash the full American Dragon now?


Ryback got cucked on his own name


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

That chant still over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Well whoever is facing fiend at mania is going to be bood out of the arena unless they have Miz/Fiend rematch at Rumble and Bryan winning the Rumble.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2019)

Daniel Bryan vs. Fiend at Royal Rumble?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well whoever is facing fiend at mania is going to be bood out of the arena unless they have Miz/Fiend rematch at Rumble and Bryan winning the Rumble.


Have Becky Lynch face the Fiend?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

I heard the plan is roman vs feind but thats a death sentence


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

damn I hope this match is short. We still got the Women's tag title up for grabs


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> I heard the plan is roman vs feind but thats a death sentence



It's been a rumour on reddit and forums but it doesn't seem to come from dirt sheets themselves.  It seems more a case of fans going "Vince loves Roman so certainly wants him to close mania pinning fiend."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Match is boring


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's been a rumour on reddit and forums but it doesn't seem to come from dirt sheets themselves.  It seems more a case of fans going "Vince loves Roman so certainly wants him to close mania pinning fiend."


Fiend handicap match vs Adam Cole and Gargano


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fiend handicap match vs Adam Cole and Gargano



That's the last thing we need. 100k people screaming "ADAM COLE BABY!" every 30 seconds.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> That's the last thing we need. 100k people screaming "ADAM COLE BABY!" every 30 seconds.


Sounds like paradise


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

All this match needs is "Thank you sir can I have another." from Rusev being hit with the kendo stick and it would be your average ECW Tommy Dreamer match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Let's gooo. Nippon Ichi.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Please let this match be the beginning of a new Asuka winning streak that ends with her taking the title off Becky at Mania/Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Went to make dinner, what did I miss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Imagine being called The Man is female empowerment.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Went to make dinner, what did I miss?



Promo stuff for VInce's GFs vs Kabuki Warriors.

Also it seems Kairi's contract expires at Mania and she's only making $60k per year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Went to make dinner, what did I miss?



Just sum Lana pantsu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine being called The Man is female empowerment.



Imagine being called The Man, while the reason you called yourself The Man after you destroyed her is your tag team partner.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2019)

The best ending for this would be Io Shirai debut with her becoming one of the Kabuki Warriors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

dat stereotyping


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

FFS, I just got reminded of Charlotte's nudes. 



Nemesis said:


> she's only making $60k per year



Wow. That's terrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS, I just got reminded of Charlotte's nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's terrible.



Just remember Kaitlyn's nudes and you'll be fine


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just remember Kaitlyn's nudes and you'll be fine



Might as well fap to Rollins nudes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Pretty sure Fubuki warriors are gonna win. 

I'm expecting MMA horsewomen to show up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Might as well fap to Rollins nudes.


Fucking ouch


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS, I just got reminded of Charlotte's nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's terrible.



Yeah she took a pay cut to get exposure in WWE.  Unless Vince does something she's walking after Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

And Becky just concussed Kairi by throwing a monitor at the back of her head. Apparently injuring talent is sexually transmitted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn. Kairi channeling that inner Van Dam.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Fucking hell I just remembered Kabuki went heal by turning on Paige and Charlotte/Becky were part of Page's crew when Vince attempted that Diva's revolution.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Botch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

LOOOOL SHE DIDN'T GET THE CHAIR IN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

This just in. Asuka into tit bondage.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Kanako and Kaori are too good for Vince.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Mein gott. here we go.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 15, 2019)

Becky in bondage


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte screaming "Fuck." misstimed censoring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte Cena


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> FFS, I just got reminded of Charlotte's nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's terrible.



Kairi and Io were on loan from stardom on 3 year developmental contracts 60k a year for 3 years

Kairi is worth 3 times that easily and Io is worth 10 times that now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh shit Kaori fell on her head


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit Kaori fell on her head



Kairi for sure concussed this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Crowd just wants to go home already


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Damn that spear on Kairi by Flair must be the worst I have seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

dafuq happened? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Did Charlotte dodge the elbow drop and thus there wasn't much weight put onto the table?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

sloppy as hell hardcore match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Kairi has sasha syndrome, too small to really break tables on her own


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

They obviously didn't take into account that kairi weighs like 30kg or something.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

crowd booing the match now. Just make someone the winner


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah i think word got out kairi is legit hurt

They are in full pillow fight mode. Just take it home man


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

Good choice for winners.  I guess this brawl is for Royal Rumble build.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Ugh this terrible finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Kairi got Bryan'd.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Phew.  Kabukis win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Good. Fuck Becky Rollins and Charlotte Cena.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

I knew that Charlotte dropped her on her head is where shit hit the fan.



also Vince probably went: THIS FUCKING WOMEN'S MATCH. GO OUT THERE AND GET A POP!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Becky smacked Kairi in the back of the head with a monitor early in the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah Kairi defo got a concussion. Becky and Charlotte were hella sloppy with some of those headhsots and then midway through they went full panic mode and started stalling for time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 15, 2019)

Did Becky concuss Kairi or something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Did Becky concuss Kairi or something?


No it was Charlotte


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

You know guys I find it truly hilarious. People bitched about Kenny vs Mox death match being too much and unsafe, yet they didn't get as fucked up as these four ladies who were in a "safe" tlc match .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Did Becky concuss Kairi or something?





Jon Moxley said:


> No it was Charlotte



They both did.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Austin needs to stop being a bitch and ask Oldberg how he almost killed Bret.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Austin needs to stop being a bitch and ask Oldberg how he almost killed Bret.


He's already been shat on by Dudebro. If anything he'll probably make those comments soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They both did.


You're right. Jesus christ I hope she's ok


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 15, 2019)

Kairi-chan getting murdered by the Steiner brothers for 60k a year is a fucking travesty.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2019)

If it is a major concussion that might be her last match for WWE.  Firstly her contract has only 3 months left and secondly, she had two major concussions before signing that nearly had Vince pull out of any deal with her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> If it is a major concussion that might be her last match for WWE.  Firstly her contract has only 3 months left and secondly, she had two major concussions before signing that nearly had Vince pull out of any deal with her.


Kairi has had at least two concussions in wwe. That’s on top of what you mentioned.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kairi-chan getting murdered by the Steiner brothers for 60k a year is a fucking travesty.


Time to punish them . Job them out.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

Whelp let's remove the "if" from "If Kairi has a concussion."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Whelp let's remove the "if" from "If Kairi has a concussion."


Got some news?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Got some news?



Backstage reports on her being checked and showing every sign of concussion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Backstage reports on her being checked and showing every sign of concussion.


Fuuuck 



Also holy shit the ending of TLC got people mad about how Asuka was once again upstaged.


Also almost called TLC RAW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

I know Becky was at fault too but jesus Christ this one was was a big fuck up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 16, 2019)

Somebody tell me what the fuck I just watched? 

First of all, why the fuck is the miz in the ring with Bray? Are they really trying to 2013 my man? Second, how complicated is Bray going to get with this story? I get what he's trying to do witb the seperate personas, but did we really have to see the Miz work this guy's arm? Now i know a lot of wrestling fans don't understand this but speaking as someone who has not one IRL friend that watches wrestling outside of my GF that tolerates it, nobody ever has wanted to see the Miz for any reason, wrestling or his geek ass reality show.

Third, why the fuck is Becky coming out to absolute 0 reactions? And did Becky bust Asuka's head open within the first 2mins of the match?

I'm sorry guys I'm turning this PPV off at the table spot in the women's match, this is a fucking colossal joke. Becky is dead, end her push now and get her the fuck out of the ME.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Becky has been really cold since Mania.  But the live crowds are always months behind the television crowds.  And the live crowds are at least half casual wrestling fans.  And Vince allows this small sample size to fool him and books accordingly.

None of the women are over right now tbf.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know Becky was at fault too but jesus Christ this one was was a big fuck up.



Kinda insensitive of WWE to tweet this tbh. 


This is the monitor smack. 

She was already out by then.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 16, 2019)

I turned off the PPV after the Black vs Murphy match and it seems I made the right choice.

I caught up on the main event today and reserve a judgement due to Kairis condition, but I'll say that any kind of hardcore match in WWE for some time now has rubbed me the wrong way in the sense that they're booked by the agents in a way that there's a plethora of convoluted spots that take a long time to set up by the performers, which completely takes me out of the matches themselves.

Also, table matches make no sense. Chairs and stairs matches are set up, so you can use both things in their respective matches in any way you want, but the matches themselves still end in pinfall or submission. Tables matches on the other hand end after one person gets put through a table, so you're guaranteed to only have one actual table spot in the match, so it's a simple one on one match with the added difficulty of teasing convoluted table spots that you're never going to deliver on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

Tables matches are stupid since the other TLC matches will always include more table spots anyways. They could've at least put Lana through a table or something for a pop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kinda insensitive of WWE to tweet this tbh.
> 
> 
> This is the monitor smack.
> ...


Wish I could see Kairi and the monitor cause the camera doesnt show all of it. Also apparently other angles show that the monitors didn't hit her.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky has been really cold since Mania.  But the live crowds are always months behind the television crowds.  And the live crowds are at least half casual wrestling fans.  And Vince allows this small sample size to fool him and books accordingly.
> 
> None of the women are over right now tbf.


@Jon Moxley i would actually say push Bliss again.  She gets a more positive reaction than most.  Lol.

but I think it is good to keep her in a tag team because of her durability issues.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They both did.



And people thought they wouldn't be a cohesive tag team~


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> And people thought they wouldn't be a cohesive tag team~



I really didn't expect to end up hating all four horsewoman when they debut. But here we are.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I really didn't expect to end up hating all four horsewoman when they debut. But here we are.


I like Sasha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I like Sasha.



She has an okay entrance but that's about it tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

I do think Sasha was better and more natural 4-5 years ago.  WWE has ruined her to some extent with their micromanaging.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

Sasha has won 5 main roster belts. She has 0 successful defenses


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

Last two TLCs has had Asuka beating Charlotte and Becky to grab the title in the final match of the night


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Last two TLCs has had Asuka beating Charlotte and Becky to grab the title in the final match of the night


They are setting up Becky/Asuka for the Rumble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2019)

AEW was on in a bus station I passed through last night. A lot of people were laughing at the Jericho-Ambrose segment where Jericho asked Ambrose to join his squad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Raiden said:


> AEW was on in a bus station I passed through last night. A lot of people were laughing at the Jericho-Ambrose segment where Jericho asked Ambrose to join his squad


Mocking laughter or like found the comedy funny laughter?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> My very own personal 100% true Lesnar analysis: he has a vid of Vince and Steph smashing and that's why he keeps getting good fucking contracts.




 Keep it kayfabe in public, Charlotte.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyways AEW is gonna have to prove itself Jan 1st cause I doubt Mox and Jericho will be on the show


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

You guys watching Raw?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Anyways AEW is gonna have to prove itself Jan 1st cause I doubt Mox and Jericho will be on the show


Records resetting jan 1

Probably gonna be a huge shakeup episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

So recap of the Rollns heel turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Welp at least the show isn't  opening up with a Brazzer's sponsored BBC so don't expect a rating drop in the first hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

This Wed will be AEW's biggest test, a stacked card vs the tepid crowd of Corpus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This Wed will be AEW's biggest test, a stacked card vs the tepid crowd of Corpus.


Well they gor ATL and Kansas City so who cares about that town ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Why is Chicago getting more wrasslin?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> This Wed will be AEW's biggest test, a stacked card vs the tepid crowd of Corpus.



Huge mistake imo hut we will see. If corpse city disappoint I expect a moratorium to be enacted 



Jon Moxley said:


> Why is Chicago getting more wrasslin?



Its both a wrestling city and a A Level market


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You guys watching Raw?




No.

------

Speaking of watching stuff, so probably old news, but apparently the cumulative pool of people watching AEW and NXT looks less like 1.6M and more like 2.5 to 3. It's just that a fair number of people are DVRing the fuck out of the shows for whatever reason (likely because hump day just... _just_ _sucks_ as a day.)

Probably makes no difference to the execs since DVRs mean they can't sell us cheap plastic and shitty food, but in general both shows are halfway doing Raw numbers, AEW having the edge of course, if you wanna look at it that way.

Reassuring imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Fuck sakes Kenny, selling for Ono.    The man fucking spanks to Blanka.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Huge mistake imo hut we will see. If corpse city disappoint I expect a moratorium to be enacted
> 
> 
> 
> Its both a wrestling city and a A Level market



Still though it almost feels like a war zone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> No.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


I'm just glad people are watching them. Although AEW needs the live watch since they're technically paying to be on TNT


Kairi has been pulled from in ring activities.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

This is horrible.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

For a moment I had some fun with jobber stuff but then E said no fun allowed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Welp looks like Vince wants to kill off the second hour with BBC antics.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp looks like Vince wants to kill off the second hour with BBC antics.


I don't even know why I'm watching Raw , help!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

Hot take: Carmella and Mandy rose have god tier bodies and Low tier faces


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Lana cutting another promo.  Smh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lana cutting another promo.  Smh.


And then Vickie Guerro walks out

"EXCUSE ME"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Watching clips of the new Harley Quinn series.  Better than what's on right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> And then Vickie Guerro walks out
> 
> "EXCUSE ME"


Vickie actually on AEW Dark tomorrow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watching clips of the new Harley Quinn series.  Better than what's on right now.


Looks kinda awful.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Looks kinda awful.


It’s good.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hot take: Carmella and Mandy rose have god tier bodies and Low tier faces



Hard disagree, in that I wouldn't really call Caramel god tier. She's kinda built like she'll shatter if you push her over. Which is ironic....

No opinion on everything else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s good.


How so? Harley here can pull off stuff that she normally can't


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hard disagree, in that I wouldn't really call Caramel god tier. She's kinda built like she'll shatter if you push her over. Which is ironic....
> 
> No opinion on everything else.


But that moonwalk is so buttery smooth


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Looks kinda awful.



The way Raw has been booked currently, I would rather endure watching the entire X (1999) animated film. That bastardization of a series legit almost made me quit watching the anime genre.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Truth out with the 7/11 title........ isn't Truth older than Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Even employees think it's shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> How so? Harley here can pull off stuff that she normally can't


It’s a comedy series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

This is a horrible show.  And Raw has no stars.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s a comedy series.


Ohhh I thought it was a serious show. Cool I guess I can deal with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Ok, Tozawa with a pin fall....... that's one for the Asian Invasion, time to retire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Truth out with the 7/11 title........ isn't Truth older than Cena.


Truth was a pro wrestler like 10 years before cena. Dudes 51


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Well Tozawa gone, anyone remember he was once with Titus World Wide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

So we're getting Almas vs Rey again

just like Randy vs AJ again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Congrats, WWE.  You made that finish dumb as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Really bad show with a gauntlet match to kill time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

People booing Ricochet


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> People booing Ricochet


I don’t like either of these guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Vince's new fetish is dimples apparently


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like either of these guys.


Nah he got boo'd when he beat Matt Hardy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Tozawa gone, anyone remember he was once with Titus World Wide.


None of them exist anymore


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

I told you guys.  This match is all about eating up time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

When did the ref call for the bell?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

So nobody won then.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So nobody won then.


Long ass match too.  This is why wwe runs everyone off.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Man it's like Vince has a hotline to Tite Kubo's house. The amount of ass pulling occurring every Monday night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man it's like Vince has a hotline to Tite Kubo's house. The amount of ass pulling occurring every Monday night.


Well least it isnt Kishimotos level of fuckery.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

So Rollins going to be imposing his will on the roster.  Don't serial rapist have that type of mindset.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well least it isnt Kishimotos level of fuckery.



You sure about that.  I thought Bayley's face run was plagiarizing from Sakura's character development.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> You sure about that.  I thought Bayley's face run was plagiarizing from Sakura's character development.


 Ouch 


Dammit I'm done. I'll go watch animu instead


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Embarrassing to watch women enter to non-reactions like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> So nobody won then.



Hour long match that no one won so Seth can face Mysterio.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

We cant even get a woman on raw for this raw womans match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> Dammit I'm done. I'll go watch animu instead



Thank goodness for DVDs and BDs.  I have some older series that Cruncy, Hulu, and Funi don't have in their video library.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

Is the raw women's roster so short they have to call NXT members up?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Is the raw women's roster so short they have to call NXT members up?


It's more like they dont trust the rest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank goodness for DVDs and BDs.  I have some older series that Cruncy, Hulu, and Funi don't have in their video library.


Yep time to watch some harem trash or go ahead with the shounens


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man it's like Vince has a hotline to Tite Kubo's house. The amount of ass pulling occurring every Monday night.





Jon Moxley said:


> Well least it isnt Kishimotos level of fuckery.



Once we reach Toriyama there's no going back, pray for 'em.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Once we reach Toriyama there's no going back, pray for 'em.


.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2019)

Damn an Orton match where he's the younger guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice, ET has become a whore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Damn an Orton match where he's the younger guy.


Time for legend killer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Uh....... did Raw suddenly cut short onlt to come back to the match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Is the raw women's roster so short they have to call NXT members up?


Yes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uh....... did Raw suddenly cut short onlt to come back to the match.


Raw wanted to leave a lasting impreasion for this decade


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2019)

If any of you guys were a Thunder Liger fan ....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hard disagree, in that I wouldn't really call Caramel god tier. She's kinda built like she'll shatter if you push her over. Which is ironic....
> 
> No opinion on everything else.



There are two types of hot. The ones that are nice to look at but don't necessarily mean they're good in bed, and the ones you're almost certain they are from their bodies alone. Carmella falls under the latter. She wont shatter breh, but she might shatter your dick. Imagine she using the moonwalk muscles while she on top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2019)

Whats the over under on the amount of time it takes becky to tap asuka

im betting 12 minutes but definitely under 15


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

"runs to Urashiki like an idiot"

There you go guys you can enjoy Xmas week without having to watch most of raw


*Spoiler*: __ 



Joe face turn seemingly happening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2019)

Lashley and Lana get married on the 30th I guess?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2019)

That gauntlet match was pretty unforgivable imo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2019)

asuka is such a nerd lmao


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2019)

Asuka buys a lot of stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

NWA and AEW Dark tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

But is NWA going to have some BAD NEWS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> But is NWA going to have some BAD NEWS?


Yes on how A villain has entered NWA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Time for some NWA action 

Starting off with the Villain 

Bad News Barrett 

Stevens is hilarious 

Hey you cant rip off Shouta Umino's Shooter name 

Too early to have a squabble between Melina and her crew.

Marty cutting a promo on everyone assuming he's going to AEW


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2019)

Raw last night took place in front of a dead crowd.  I can’t believe they taped this week’s show right after it ended!

that is unbelievable!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Rock and Roll in action


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

"I'm the kind of man that likes to bring Good News."

Bullshit Barrett 

Lol I love the live reactions 

Kick Mr Kennedy's ass Eli 

Dammit NWA finish already. I dont want to skip out on AEW Dark


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Ok fine I dipped on NWA . Time for AEW.

Vickie Guerrero thirsting for the Private Party


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok fine I dipped on NWA . Time for AEW.
> 
> Vickie Guerrero thirsting for the Private Party



She called being in AEW a life dream.  Has she only been alive for 1 year?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> She called being in AEW a life dream.  Has she only been alive for 1 year?


She's been a big fan of AEW after she watched Double or Nothing but yea that comment is odd


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She's been a big fan of AEW after she watched Double or Nothing but yea that comment is odd



Nothing wrong with saying that but "All my life." is a bit weird.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nothing wrong with saying that but "All my life." is a bit weird.


No I agree . I was just explaining she was genuine on her excitement but since there is no scripted commentary it was all her.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> No I agree . I was just explaining she was genuine on her excitement but since there is no scripted commentary it was all her.



She's really awkward right now.  I hope it is just nerves for the event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> She's really awkward right now.  I hope it is just nerves for the event.


It's bit nerves but I've been laughing my ass off at her thirst 


Hmm an enhancement talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's bit nerves but I've been laughing my ass off at her thirst
> 
> 
> Hmm an enhancement talent.


 
Would be funny if Britt won tomorrow while Cole lost.  Enhance Talent is an important role so can't complain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Would be funny if Britt won tomorrow while Cole lost.  Enhance Talent is an important role so can't complain.


Would be but damn Britt needs some time below the card. She's a project at this point.


Jesus Kris vs Bea should be a main storyline cause these two are beast.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

seeing Orange Cassidy reminds me of this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> seeing Orange Cassidy reminds me of this


DB realized he had to turn to the most powerful wrestler on the planet.

RIP Fiend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Loool Orange truly amazing


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Vickie thirsty again.

Honestly outside of The Elite I'm not sure who is the most over in AEW.  Cassidy or Mox.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vickie thirsty again.
> 
> Honestly outside of The Elite I'm not sure who is the most over in AEW.  Cassidy or Mox.


I'll be honest and say Orange. Dude's gimmick is new to people.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Well today I'd say Pac is hated heel taking out Cassidy.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

AEW being smart not having a PPV in January.  Early Jan and they'd lose hardcore viewers (and wrestlers) to Wrestle Kingdom.  Too late and it's Rumble time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> AEW being smart not having a PPV in January.  Early Jan and they'd lose hardcore viewers (and wrestlers) to Wrestle Kingdom.  Too late and it's Rumble time.



Sorry I spammed earlier but NWA and AEW kicked ass tonight.


I was too hyped


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Just don't do it through Dynamite.  It makes it hard to avoid spoilers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vickie thirsty again.
> 
> Honestly outside of The Elite I'm not sure who is the most over in AEW.  Cassidy or Mox.



Real talk and not being the least bit ironic: Cassidy.

 Mox is MAD over not just cuz he's great, but because he's got the "Fucked off from the eeeevil WWE" vibe and great booking going for him. Cassidy just sorta stands there and gets cheered almost as loudly and pretty much singlehandedly elevates the Best Friends, his booking relatively nonexistant and having come directly from the indies. When you stack up what each are attempting to do, the effort they're putting in, and their returns from it, OJ solos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Just don't do it through Dynamite.  It makes it hard to avoid spoilers!


You cant watch live? 

Trying to watch Impact and TJ Perkins still doesn't make me happy to aee his.match even though it's a good match.


Impact recreating the WWE style of middle eastern villains.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

RVD just making out with his hot girl instead of doing a promo while he's high is hilarious 

Seeing Young bucks in TNA and Cody in NWA is pretty odd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Rich Swan suuuuuuucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2019)

Watched Dark.  Enjoyed the opening tag match between Private Party and SCU, so there is a new member for the female talent in Machiko, and got a good match from Statlander and Bea.  Were those shots a Cornette from commentary during the main event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watched Dark.  Enjoyed the opening tag match between Private Party and SCU, so there is a new member for the female talent in Machiko, and got a good match from Statlander and Bea.  Were those shots a Cornette from commentary during the main event.


Nah it was from fans who call Joey a fatty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2019)

Welp read the spoilers for next week's RAW.  Normally I would tolerate the show since Saturday's Toonami would help improve my mood but this week is a marathon so nothing to buffer my disappointment so might be bowing out next week. 

Anyway tomorrow's Dynamite show should be interesting just for crowd reaction alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

I swear Tessa is too big for this company.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Vickie thirsty again.
> 
> Honestly outside of The Elite I'm not sure who is the most over in AEW.  Cassidy or Mox.


The order is:
Jericho
Cassidy
Cody/Mox
Elite

OC consistently gets the biggest appearance pops though.

And Janela's maple syrup comment was definitely a dig at corny, can't wait to hear him be eviscerated on the next podcast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The order is:
> Jericho
> Cassidy
> Cody/Mox
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I swear Tessa is too big for this company.


We can only hope aew signs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> We can only hope aew signs


It's gonna require her being able to have intergender matches


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> You cant watch live?
> 
> Trying to watch Impact and TJ Perkins still doesn't make me happy to aee his.match even though it's a good match.
> 
> ...



Nope, Thurs 9 pm UK time (4 pm eastern) is earliest you can view it in the UK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Nope, Thurs 9 pm UK time (4 pm eastern) is earliest you can view it in the UK


I'm sorry then dude. 

I'll try to tone it down so you don't gert spoiled


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm sorry then dude.
> 
> I'll try to tone it down so you don't gert spoiled



It's for the best for sensible UK viewers.  I mean WWE only gets a few thousand views when live.  So paying for airtime when no one is on for a new company isn't a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's for the best for sensible UK viewers.  I mean WWE only gets a few thousand views when live.  So paying for airtime when no one is on for a new company isn't a good idea.


I get you. 



Damn Tessa and Sami went ham on each other


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

So WWE edited out Dean Ambrose name from the Shield's debut video


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So WWE edited out Dean Ambrose name from the Shield's debut video



Part of me wonders if it really is petty or if there's actually some legality behind it as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2019)

WWE is less petty than fans think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Part of me wonders if it really is petty or if there's actually some legality behind it as well.


Shouldn't be legality since they own the Dean Ambrose character.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So WWE edited out Dean Ambrose name from the Shield's debut video


Ironically enough i was watching one of those monday night war things about two weeks ago and on it he makes a comment about Hall and Nash jumping to WCW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ironically enough i was watching one of those monday night war things about two weeks ago and on it he makes a comment about Hall and Nash jumping to WCW





I guess at the time he thought those two leaving meant nothing for WCW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Killer Cross has been granted his release from Impact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

AEW on now.  please Corpus do not embarrass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Corpus Christi actually loud


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

So first match going to be commercial free.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

This match gonna be wild 

@Nemesis if you get fite tv you get the show on the day it's shown and with no commercials


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Corpus Christi actually loud


Must be mainly a Houston crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Omega and Hangman you cabronees, welcome to enemy territory.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Just hopped in.
Hicks in Corpus enjoy a fellow hick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Omega and Hangman you cabronees, welcome to enemy territory.


They got  some love too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Just hopped in.
> Hicks in Corpus enjoy a fellow hick.


Lucha bros super over so the town got Mexicans and hicks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lucha bros super over so the town got Mexicans and hicks



Pretty much.  Almost 50/50 in the population.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> This match gonna be wild
> 
> @Nemesis if you get fite tv you get the show on the day it's shown and with no commercials



Yeah but I aint paying for shit I can get legit for free 

In other news Jimmy not guilty of DUI


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Wait....what?!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah but I aint paying for shit I can get legit for free
> 
> In other news Jimmy not guilty of DUI


Smh you cheap bastard


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lucha bros super over so the town got Mexicans and hicks



Texas's cultural existence has always confused me ever since I was a kid. White trash that hate Mexicans in a part of the country that's just crawling with them. You'd think they'd get over it by way of sheer familiarity.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Technical Difficulties. 

I wonder if they'll go *dark*. Production better get things in *order*, otherwise we'll *start losing* signal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Technical Difficulties.
> 
> I wonder if they'll go *dark*. Production better get things in *order*, otherwise we'll *start losing* signal


I'm scared


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Smh you cheap bastard



Dude I have a big move between xmas and new year D:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Man they are going all out with this match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> In other news Jimmy not guilty of DUI



Good for him, truly. I don't like seeing those guys get in trouble.

Now help Roman, please. Dude apparently ain't got no fuckin' friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Corpus crowd sounds decent despite the obvious edited out sections of audience.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Dude I have a big move between xmas and new year D:


Fine thats a real issue but it really is a good price. Hell to have TNT for me its 100 bucks a month while Fite is only 10 bucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Lucha Bros win.  So the Hangman turns tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Oh, no PAC murdered Riho!!

-------

EDIT*
Oh, nvm. He's just murdering Naka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

PAC you sadistic bastard.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fine thats a real issue but it really is a good price. Hell to have TNT for me its 100 bucks a month while Fite is only 10 bucks.



Once I get settled then I'll be using Fite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Once I get settled then I'll be using Fite


Cool. This way you get to enjoy it and have no commercials. Too bad I cant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Yeah American Bank Center not that big.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

I actually don't mind JR calling Jungle Boy Jungle Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

How much of a following does Darby have.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cool. This way you get to enjoy it and have no commercials. Too bad I cant



Especially when they cut during story elements. It's one of the main problems I have with this show. If FITE weren't barred in the US, I'd totally pay the 10 bucks just to watch this show without missing the juicy promos that are happening soundless on that tiny screen.

----------

B3 don't need fireworks pyro, IMO. The fire is enough.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I actually don't mind JR calling Jungle Boy Jungle Jack.



Me neither. Not only is JR absolutely refusing to utter the phrase Jungle Boy unironically really funny, it's also honestly kind of a better name.
If he lasts in the business, I wonder if he'll officially change it to "Jungle Jack Perry"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Again how much of a following does Darby have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much of a following does Darby have.


Him and Jungle Boy are legit set for the next few years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2019)

I hope Page and kenny find Nakamura then Page clubs kenny at the close of the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Man Cody and Darby bumping hard for the Butcher.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> How much of a following does Darby have.


He's had the biggesr traction in terms of getting over out of anyone on the roster. His presentation is fucking phenomenal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

You can't say "ass" on TSN?
Fuckin' Canada, man. What purpose do they serve?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Me neither. Not only is JR absolutely refusing to utter the phrase Jungle Boy unironically really funny, it's also honestly kind of a better name.
> If he lasts in the business, I wonder if he'll officially change it to "Jungle Jack Perry"



What I would do is wait till hes a bit older. Hes only 23 so if anything at 27 years old he has an evolution.



Zhen Chan said:


> I hope Page and kenny find Nakamura then Page clubs kenny at the close of the show



You mean Nakazawa?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Commentary is working hard to put over the refs responsibilities in this tag match, it seems unnatural and forced.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm legit surprised on how active this crowd is.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Cody, wtf was that suicide dive? 
This is why your eyebrow looks like a cracked egg.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm legit surprised on how active this crowd is.


Have they been doing the silence to E on purpose?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Darby is a fucking mad man doing the coffin drop like that but it took care of the Butcher.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Is JR a WWE mole??


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Have they been doing the silence to E on purpose?



Could be the show just sucks that much dick (the most likely imo)
Could be it's AEW's first time there, so they're excited to be part of (their own personal) history.
Could be they know it's gonna be the last show of the year
Could be that the show tonight drew less than Raw does, so there's a higher concentration of hardcores.

Whatever it is, the E needs to figure something out. This "infamously terrible" crowd is one of the most rambunctious the show has had so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

So a squash match tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Please leave Kriss alone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

So Brandi got the services of Uncle Fester.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

They legit have to stop this trophy hair collection thing.  Always think this is going to happen next.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Inner Circle buries TNT's picture & Picture gimmick
TNT: R e m o v e P P

I don't know if that was intentional or not, but it's funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Jungle Boy's family there, geeze the defeat flags have been raised high.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jericho gettin' cocky. Pride cometh....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Dammit Jericho quit playing with your prey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Jungle Boy shining


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

I can't believe Marko's fuckin' dead.
We all knew it would happen, I was just hoping we had more time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

So Jungle Boy went for the draw.  Well Jericho got the guy over with the crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I can't believe Marko's fuckin' dead.
> We all knew it would happen, I was just hoping we had more time.


Hager channeling his inner MMA fighter and decided to rob us of a career


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jericho technically lost that match....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Damn commercial, can't hear Jericho work the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Dammit, Mox didn't want to go to Corpus.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho technically lost that match....


1 draw and 1 loss

Tough day at the office for jericho


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jericho: "Casa Grande"
AEW: *cuts to vaguely mexican family"

Quick, someone tell me if that's poor form or not. I legitimately can't tell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Moxley and Jericho legit are fucking mad men. AEW on Wednesday then Wrestle Kingdom on Sunday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Jericho: "Casa Grande"
> AEW: *cuts to vaguely mexican family"
> 
> Quick, someone tell me if that's poor form or not. I legitimately can't tell.


I'm mexican . Shit cracked me up.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> 1 draw and 1 loss
> 
> Tough day at the office for jericho



To the same fuckin' guy, too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

The fuck, there is another Bad Boys film.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm mexican . Shit cracked me up.



Clearly self hating.
You need to start thinking like a twenty-ninetenian. 



PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, there is another Bad Boys film.



Yeah, they've been threatening it for a while now. I think news broke last year or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Did Statlander get a jobber entrance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Clearly self hating.
> You need to start thinking like a twenty-ninetenian.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I rather be happy and still joke on my people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did Statlander get a jobber entrance.


Britt better not win


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Kris is from Andromeda?

Great, she's here to gloat about how her hometown is gonna crash into us. Hope Britt wins this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Lmao JR cut it short and then awkwardly tried to start


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Dark Order taking over AEW is awesome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Kriss!!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, there is another Bad Boys film.



They're filming next door to Eddie Murphy who is doing Coming to America 2 and posting pictures together for a few months xD


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Average match, but a fucking awesome transition into the finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

That was a cool finish, powering the submission into her finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a cool finish, powering the submission into her finisher.


This is why Kriss is getting that moon push. She's the total package


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Kris is cute.

CUTE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

If it means keeping Riho vs Kriss till Revolution I'll take it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Not as big a fan of Statlander as everyone else, but I'll reserve my judgement until i see what she does with the title which she's definitely going to win. Also, Brandi is by far the worst thing in AEW so why the fuck is she anywhere near a rising talent? She makes Stephanie look like Ric Flair on the mic.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

I love how AEW is making a storyline out of a botch with Chris Daniels.

---------------

Spears is average as hell in the ring, but I just love the dude's cadence and form when he's doing promos.
I really hope he's able to find where he fits in, cuz I like his heel work a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not as big a fan of Statlander as everyone else, but I'll reserve my judgement until i see what she does with the title which she's definitely going to win. Also, Brandi is by far the worst thing in AEW so why the fuck is she anywhere near a rising talent? She makes Stephanie look like Ric Flair on the mic.


She has power, athleticism , has character that is adorable. What else do you want? She also put on a better match with Bea than anyone else so far.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

I can understand where he's coming from. There really is something about her that lacks a smoothness. The show is really good at playing to her strengths, which is... her, uh... her strength. She needs more time in the oven, but I she has promise. Y'know, to my untrained eye, anyway. Whether that's because of the show's smoke and mirrors or because of her herself, time will tell.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Bucks are winning this aren't they?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2019)

Thicclander is gonna go over Riho

Shes 60lbs heavier, athletic and nowhere near as slow as Nyla. Riho finna get bopped


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Holy shit, this is the quickest either team has been since the show began.
I think Nick's pretty glad he's not sick anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bucks are winning this aren't they?



Don't know.  Both team tonight are in bitter rivalries with the Inner Circle and Lucha Bros.  I'm expecting a run in from one of those but on who gets distracted first.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I can understand where he's coming from. There really is something about her that lacks a smoothness. The show is really good at playing to her strengths, which is... her, uh... her strength. She needs more time in the oven, but I she has promise. Y'know, to my untrained eye, anyway. Whether that's because of the show's smoke and mirrors or because of her herself, time will tell.


She's only been wrestling for 3 years. 

Her and a lot of the roster is raw potential.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't know.  Both team tonight are in bitter rivalries with the Inner Circle and Lucha Bros.  I'm expecting a run in from one of those but on who gets distracted first.


Damn clean finish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Jericho forced AEW to fill the plothole of the loss he essentially gave himself.

What a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Wow, SCU won clean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Dark Order out, guess Evil Uno finished his meal at the local Whataburger and now time for work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Kenny trying to save people


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Jesus Dark Order really is getting put over.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

Hold up.... where the fuck is Naka?
Where is hangman?

WHERE IS RIHO?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Hold up.... where the fuck is Naka?
> Where is hangman?
> 
> WHERE IS RIHO?!?


Riho got jumped.

Hangman went for a drink.



Amd Naka and Pac went for burgers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2019)

Dark Order standing tall.  Well that was a fun way to close the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dark Order standing tall.  Well that was a fun way to close the show.


They actually look overwhelming . Jesus


----------



## Shirker (Dec 18, 2019)

I love that this show is giving fucking jobbers a worthwhile storyline, and the Dark Order stuff was well laid out over weeks and solidly paid off tonight.

However, I heard the crowd... I fear even this much build up doesn't make the hill these guys have to climb any less arduous. Hope it works out for them. See you next year, AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I love that this show is giving fucking jobbers a worthwhile storyline, and the Dark Order stuff was well laid out over weeks and solidly paid off tonight.
> 
> However, I heard the crowd... I fear even this much build up doesn't make the hill these guys have to climb any less arduous. Hope it works out for them. See you next year, AEW.


We're still getting AEW dark next week . Christmas Eve .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2019)

Watching NXT now

Shits bussin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

Renee will have a heart attack too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Renee will have a heart attack too.


He also attacked Suzuki and if he does resign with NJPW then he'd also have a match with him the next night


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2019)

If Renee get's pregnant she'd have to not watch any mox matches for 9 months for the sake of the baby xD

After what happened at NXT I am now calling one match at the rumble.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bazler is going to win the women's Rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2019)

Baszler is fucking money. Heard NXT was better tonight, can't wait to check that out tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 19, 2019)

For your viewing displeasure.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2019)

If I had 3 wishes, one of them would be the ability to teleport to any professional company that does lazy motion tweening animation, and punch the director/producers square in the fucking nose. The more money they're worth, the greater the power behind the strike. Y'know, just so they have an option to weigh should the idea pop up in their greedy little heads again.

"Do I want to make a quick buck and make some bright cartoons for these dumb kids in the cheapest way possible for some easy promotional material? Or do I want to avoid having that weird black guy suddenly appear in my room to break one of my body parts again? The help says it was just a fever dream, but their wrong. _They're wrong_"


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 19, 2019)

The matches on AEW were all good, but my oh my the execution of these angles leave a lot to be desired.

Brandi is a good talker in pre-produced segments, but live she comes across as wooden, uncharismatic and totally unconvincing. In the end Kris will probably go over The Nightmare Collective, but it'll be bumpy road, because the crowd is behind Kris and her matches, but as soon as she is on screen with Brandis faction, the crowd goes silent, which is telling.

The Dark Order ending segment was fine, but fine is not enough for a show closing angle for the last episode of the year. The initiation should've been with someone the fans are behind like Hangman and not with a jobber tag team that was introduced like 2 weeks ago. The creepers still have a look that's too goofy. The way they walk to the ring and act also doesn't help convince oneself that this is worthy of a main-event angle. I liked the idea of sheer numbers overwhelming the star power / power level of The Elite and friends, though.

The Jericho vs Jungle Boy match was good and told a nice story, but why would you come back with a Jericho promo on Moxley where Jericho completely ignores what just happened a few minutes ago? It undermined Jungle Boy and the angle. I think it would've been much better, if Moxley cut a pre-recorded promo after commercial saying that he will give his answer on joining The Inner Circle on the January 1st episode, so the viewer has a clear cut distinction on what happened before and after the commercial break angle-wise.

I think these angles play out a lot better in the heads of the AEW VPs than what we see in the finished product on TV.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2019)

Pretty much my thoughts on the first two things.

Brandi's whole issue, on top of the fact that her promos inspire crickets, is that it's poorly timed and sorta makes me wonder if everyone coming up with these angles are communicating. There's just no way you can look at it and not correlate it with the Dark Order. Two of the same type of angle in such close proximity to each other would be a bad idea, even if Order were over, which they aren't. I also just really don't fucking understand why she wants to recruit Statlander so badly. Her story feels like we missed a month's worth of build and it blows.

As for the Order themselves, yeah it's just like I said during the show. I personally loved it. Much like Seth getting pissed off that he's getting turned on and acknowledging it, I enjoy the idea of jobbers getting fed up with being jobbers and doing something about it when skill isn't cutting it. It's an angle that just makes sense and it bugs me people don't do it more. But it seems like no matter what they do, they just can not click with the crowd for whatever reason. The jobbers in question also hadn't gotten enough screen time. A lot of their build happened on Dark and BTE, which I don't think the audience watches.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 19, 2019)

It's almost like in order for an angle to be good, it needs to be more than a idea in your head you like. 

The acts involved need to be somewhat over. 
You need at least one good talker to carry the majority of talking most of the time. 
It needs to be timed well from beginning to end including timing it right every episode on TV with commercial breaks, etc.
You need good to great matches to advance the story. 
It needs to make sense and the characters need to not act stupid to advance the plot. (That's somehow very hard for wrestling.)
You need to put all the important stuff on your main 2 hour TV show. 
Commentary needs to make a conscious effort to recap the story regularly and point out things we might not notice.
And much more!

It's really not that easy to pull of a great, or even good angle.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2019)

Edge is coming back for a rumble-mania run.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2019)

Blast from the past, whoa!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Overreacting asses. Seriously people bitched at E for not going outside the box but now bitch at AEW  about going too outside the box.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

I know Jericho shouldn’t get pinned by multiple people.  That complaint is legitimate.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

I will even admit.  I changed the channel to AEW during the Dain/Priest match.  And I stayed on AEW for a while because the Bunny, Butcher vs Cody stuff was better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm at my limit with wrestling fans. You guys are legit the only ones that don't annoy me with the stuff of wrestling that is said. 

Marks , smarks , all need to Shut the f up. You don't like something? Don't watch. There's so many options of wrestling but people want to shove criticism (with hidden tribalism as their agenda) . Yea AEW women's division needs more time , yea Impact needs more talent to not just be Tessa carrying the company along with Sami, yeah WWE needs to fix it's booking , but every company has issues. NXT may have great wrestlers but other than Keith Lee , Ciampa, and Dudebro none of them have charisma to elevate themselves. NJPW has great matches yet it's the part timers like Mox and Jericho that gets the fans pumping. Even the "perfect" wrestling has issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

Fan is short for fanatic.  So of course they are annoying.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2019)

Imagine being one of the knuckledraggers that accuse Meltz of being bias toward AEW when he's spent the last month dumping on them for one reason or another.

I guess I can get why some people dislike him, but the baseless accusations that get tossed at him are embarrassing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Fan is short for fanatic.  So of course they are annoying.


It's never been as bad as now. Jesus I just want to support the industry without having this annoyance from people who "like" wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2019)

If this continues up until the PPV my solution would be to give Cody the book for the entire show(singles, tag, womens) and then give responsible parties creative control(Jericho, Mox, PNP).

The Bucks with the tag division and Kenny with the women's are starting to show they can be bias to a fault.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

Brandi is hot.  But the Nightmare Syndicate is dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Well AEW got crushed by NXT in this week's ratings.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2019)

Jesus christ the ratings are so fucking egregious, impeachment or not this is a disaster.

NXT: 795k .27(18-49)
AEW: 683k .25(18-49)

Time for AEW to hit the panic button, start the Kenny redemption storyline already.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 19, 2019)

What I've noticed is that females 12-34 have actually been been rising in the last few weeks for AEW. Females 18-34 have either stayed the same or also risen depending on the week. Males on the other hand have been declining slightly across the board.

I'm by no means a ratings expert, but what this tells me from a logical standpoint is that you need a strong womens division including storylines and that AEW needs to stop with this weird booking for main event guys like Omega, The Young Bucks and Hangman where they lose so frequently. They're not established stars on TV yet that can afford this many loses 

Tag Team Wrestling has it's place, but it shouldn't be your main focus for now. It's not something that will draw a huge viewership right now, as WWE has established for decades that tag team wrestling is a sideshow, which is below every solo act from an importance standpoint and that's hard to get out of peoples heads. They're fighting an uphill battle right now instead of going with something that's proven to work.

You need to deliver strong 1 on 1 matches between solo main event men and women at the end of your show more often.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus christ the ratings are so fucking egregious, impeachment or not this is a disaster.
> 
> NXT: 795k .27(18-49)
> AEW: 683k .25(18-49)
> ...


Not seeing the panic here


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Not seeing the panic here


Their total viewership has been cut in half within 10weeks.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus christ the ratings are so fucking egregious, impeachment or not this is a disaster.
> 
> NXT: 795k .27(18-49)
> AEW: 683k .25(18-49)
> ...



There was no reason to panic.  NXT should have destroyed AEW this week by more than that amount considering last night's NXT was a freaking Takeover in all but name with 2 major title bouts advertised well in advance.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There was no reason to panic.  NXT should have destroyed AEW this week by more than that amount considering last night's NXT was a freaking Takeover in all but name with 2 major title bouts advertised well in advance.


I think impeachment hurt nxt more than AEW.

actually some of the people in this thread surprise me because it seems like they don’t switch back and forth between both shows.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Their total viewership has been cut in half within 10weeks.


No not really

Their projected audience was only 400k before the show even aired. The other are happy accidents


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> No not really
> 
> Their projected audience was only 400k before the show even aired. The other are happy accidents


That’s the wrong attitude.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That’s the wrong attitude.


No its reality. The show is over performing against expectations. And it would be doing even better without nxt siphoning off literally half the audience


Now can it improve? Certainly, but the biggest wrestling organization in the world had dropped from pulling 9 mill to barely scrapping 2, its a sign of the times


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm at my limit with wrestling fans. You guys are legit the only ones that don't annoy me with the stuff of wrestling that is said.



It's a personal philosophy of mine to avoid bashing swaths of people on the basis of the chowderheads present in a lot of groups I could name. That said, the worst that wrestling fandom has to offer tends to challenge that philosophy as they can be some of the dumbest and most arrogant mfs on the planet, and I say this as a Sonic fan.

Part of me wonders if it has to do with wrestling's culture just being sorta... bad until very recently. People are the sum of their experiences, and if your experiences growing up involved Hulk Hogan, then....



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus christ the ratings are so fucking egregious, impeachment or not this is a disaster.
> 
> NXT: 795k .27(18-49)
> AEW: 683k .25(18-49)
> ...



Not panic worthy imo, but still bad. Is this the first time NXT's trumped AEW overall in the key demo? (no pun intended)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> It's a personal philosophy of mine to avoid bashing swaths of people on the basis of the chowderheads present in a lot of groups I could name. That said, the worst that wrestling fandom has to offer tends to challenge that philosophy as they can be some of the dumbest and most arrogant mfs on the planet, and I say this as a Sonic fan.
> 
> Part of me wonders if it has to do with wrestling's culture just being sorta... bad until very recently. People are the sum of their experiences, and if your experiences growing up involved Hulk Hogan, then....
> 
> ...



I just want to enjoy my wrestling 

I go into Twitter to find funny posts on AEW and there's NXT trolls being annoying as fuck , and the worst part is they themselves make me not want to watch NXT. I know that's wrong to punish the wrestlers for the trolls but if I go see and enjoy, they'll jerk off to NXT not realizing at any moment, Vinnie could take over if he wanted


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2019)

Bringing the latest:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Bringing the latest:


In the roughest timeline, Asuka can put a smile on my face


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just want to enjoy my wrestling
> 
> I go into Twitter to find funny posts on AEW and there's NXT trolls being annoying as fuck , and the worst part is they themselves make me not want to watch NXT. I know that's wrong to punish the wrestlers for the trolls but if I go see and enjoy, they'll jerk off to NXT not realizing at any moment, Vinnie could take over if he wanted



Trolls annoy the fuck out of me.  For me it's there's 2 great shows going on, watch one, record the other. watch that when you want. Win win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Trolls annoy the fuck out of me.  For me it's there's 2 great shows going on, watch one, record the other. watch that when you want. Win win.


This. With DVR you should be able to enjoy what you want 

I'm just trying to support all the wrestling I can. 

I watch all the well known shows plus stuff like  Beyond Wrestling , etc


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2019)

I agree with all the above, but real talk, this is kinda what we were asking for when we would moan about competition.

For whatever reason, when a competitive environment is introduced, tribalism soon follows. I've never really understood it. I get defending your taste, being shit on for simply enjoying something doesn't feel good and it's understandable to lash out a bit (if childish), what I don't understand is sticking up for your corporation of choice or wishing failure on those that challenge them. Unless you're angling for a job it seems ultimately self-defeating.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 19, 2019)

Shirker said:


> I agree with all the above, but real talk, this is kinda what we were asking for when we would moan about competition.
> 
> For whatever reason, when a competitive environment is introduced, tribalism soon follows. I've never really understood it. I get defending your taste, being shit on for simply enjoying something doesn't feel good and it's understandable to lash out a bit (if childish), what I don't understand is sticking up for your corporation of choice or wishing failure on those that challenge them. Unless you're angling for a job it seems ultimately self-defeating.


Thats the worst. No mattet how much Ive been upset with WWE...


A.) I don't want thousands of people to suddenly lose their jobs

B.) Just want to see change for the better.


Tribalism is becoming too much. 


I guess I'm like... AEW makes me happy
I haven't had the best year but those two hours make me feel like...a pleasant breeze hit me. 


I know I'm rough on watching Raw but I also want it to be better for those who do watch it without the cynism.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> No not really
> 
> Their projected audience was only 400k before the show even aired. The other are happy accidents


That's a fun gimmick, but the fact of the matter is they started at 1.35 and are now at 600k. Let's not even bring the demos jnto discussion but they're getting slaughtered.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There was no reason to panic.  NXT should have destroyed AEW this week by more than that amount considering last night's NXT was a freaking Takeover in all but name with 2 major title bouts advertised well in advance.


AEW announced Kenny in the first match, going into this he was their top draw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's a fun gimmick, but the fact of the matter is they started at 1.35 and are now at 600k. Let's not even bring the demos jnto discussion but they're getting slaughtered.


Nxt is an established brand, started on tv weeks earlier and has co promotion 2 other shows, and are consistently in the same range

This is why people dont take your kind seriously


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2019)

> NXT opened big with 977,000 viewers in the first quarter for Adam Cole vs. Finn Balor. Adam Page & Kenny Omega vs. Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix did 689,000 viewers against it.
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Jungle Boy gained 135,000 viewers and AEW won 780,000 to 732,000.
> 
> Cody & Darby Allin vs. The Butcher & The Blade gained 11,000 viewers.



The key for NXTs success this week was the start of the show. At the end of the day, Omega & Hangman vs Pentagon & Fenix was just a tag match with no stakes attached to it. It also helped that the Cole vs Balor title match was promoted heavily beforehand on Raw and such. Everything else on the AEW show was rather small declines. 

Maybe the Young Bucks vs SCU tag match should've started the show including a title switch and Omega & Hangman vs Pentagon & Fenix should've main evented with the same result, The Lucha Bros leaving afterwards, Dark Order attacking and Hangman leaving the Elite high and dry on camera, which sounds more impactful.

The good news is that AEWs young guard (Allin, Jungle Boy, Riho, MJF, etc.) have been doing well ratings-wise. The Observer also confirmed, what I mentioned in my last post, that AEW is doing better and better with teenage girls and young females. I think Statlander is also someone that will do well with this demographic.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2019)

Something to lighten up the mood:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Something to lighten up the mood:


MJF was hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 20, 2019)

Ah, the good old days...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Ah, the good old days...


Back when social media didn't exist. Good times


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

@Jon Moxley 

AEW has too much tag team wrestling.  We have been conditioned by wwe to tune out during those sort of matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> AEW has too much tag team wrestling.  We have been conditioned by wwe to tune out during those sort of matches.


I've watched WWE just as long and I don't treat their rules as canon. Thats just an excuse to not give anything a watch.

At the end of the day you do you but don't try to make every wrestling promotion into WWE because that's insulting to the companies trying something new Thats not a shot at WWE. If their rules is what you like then enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Why was Kenny tagging with Adam Page? Explain that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Why was Kenny tagging with Adam Page? Explain that.


Because Kenny in BTE wanted to get Page back .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Establish Kenny as a singles star!  What is so hard about that??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nxt is an established brand, started on tv weeks earlier and has co promotion 2 other shows, and are consistently in the same range
> 
> This is why people dont take your kind seriously


Idk why you're talking about NXT, I'm just talking about AEW. The show's ratings are abysmal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk why you're talking about NXT, I'm just talking about AEW. The show's ratings are abysmal.


You dont know why im talking about the direct competitor in the same fucking time slot?

Go away kid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Nxt ratings should be higher.  Some AEW fans are being stubborn. Unless things change.  6 months from now, the stubborn fans will flip.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2019)

Guess AEW isn't dying yet.
Selling out without a card announced is insane.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> You dont know why im talking about the direct competitor in the same fucking time slot?
> 
> Go away kid.



You responded to me who was talking about the viewership in a vacuum and now you're mad, have you even been to an AEW show supermark?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Guess AEW isn't dying yet.
> Selling out without a card announced is insane.


Chicago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Meltzer and Alvarez came off as bitches in that clip I posted.  But they were right.  AEW needs to protect their stars.  And it is a problem that they have lost almost 2/3rds of their audience since debuting.

kenny Omega was one of the top stars in the world 6 months ago.  And he hasn’t done anything significant in AEW.  That’s a problem!


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Meltzer and Alvarez came off as bitches in that clip I posted.  But they were right.  AEW needs to protect their stars.  And it is a problem that they have lost almost 2/3rds of their audience since debuting.
> 
> kenny Omega was one of the top stars in the world 6 months ago.  And he hasn’t done anything significant in AEW.  That’s a problem!



It's part of a bigger problem where AEW expects or assumes that every TV viewer watches their content on all social media platforms to connect the dots in storylines. They assume everyone knows people like Butcher & Blade, Dark Order, Melanie Cruise, etc. from the indies. They think they can afford to have the Bucks and Omega lose quite a bit and everyone will have the patience to stick around until it pays off in storyline. The problem is there are a lot of first time watchers, relapsed fans, WWE fans, etc. that haven't heard of Omega, or only know about him from legends on the internet and now they're being presented a guy that doesn't live up to hype due to his unselfish booking. Omega right now in a sense is booked like everyone feared WWE would've booked him, if he signed with them.

They think all their fans and viewers are in on everything that's going on in the world of wrestling and social media.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Establish Kenny as a singles star!  What is so hard about that??


Then the whole Oh look at that they're pushing themselves in the title picture. Its lose lose .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then the whole Oh look at that they're pushing themselves in the title picture. Its lose lose .


That’s the smarter loss.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then the whole Oh look at that they're pushing themselves in the title picture. Its lose lose .


Kenny doesn't book the mens singles so that won't be an issue. He was also one of the only draws in wrestling before AEW began, now his value is diminished by a large margin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kenny doesn't book the mens singles so that won't be an issue. He was also one of the only draws in wrestling before AEW began, now his value is diminished by a large margin.



Again that's now how the anti AEW people will view it as.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

The bucks really should have won on wed imo

It should go SCU -> Bucks -> Probably Dark order but Lucha Bros are the alternate incase the Order isnt over enough - > Jurrassic express

All the booking so far has been to drop the titles to JE down the line but I think the luchasuarus injury fucked up the pacing now they have to stall till the record reset next year


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Again that's now how the anti AEW people will view it as.


I mean that doesn't really matter because those people will never watch but with Kenny's title chase they'd easily bring back a lot of that viewership that was there in the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I mean that doesn't really matter because those people will never watch but with Kenny's title chase they'd easily bring back a lot of that viewership that was there in the first couple of weeks.


Ok so who do you sacrifice?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ok so who do you sacrifice?


As long as Mox isn't scheduled to win at Revolution, nobody would be sacrificed. Mox enters an upper mid card feud with MJF/Wardlow or PAC and Kenny feuds with the entire inner circle until whatever their mania equivalent PPV is.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> You dont know why im talking about the direct competitor in the same fucking time slot?
> 
> Go away kid.



Try not to get caught up in kisame's pace. Made the mistake once and felt like a dipshit afterwords.



Lastier said:


> Guess AEW isn't dying yet.
> Selling out without a card announced is insane.



Fuck me i wanted to go to that one....

----

On the subject of the VPs, I'm guessing their apprehension isn't just a result of not wanting to be Kevin fucking Nash. If it was, I feel like they wouldn't be on TV much at all. Hell, when Cody shows up, he's booked as the biggest babyface on the whole brand. I think a part of it could also just be that they're waiting til they hit a groove with thus whole TV thing backstage.

According to Dave himself, DoN was beyond exhausting to run and put together for the Bucks. Omega himself talks in an interview about how he's more mentally tired than ever. They could be exaggerating of course, but I get the impression that they underestimated how much work all of this would be, even with all of them together. What could be motivating them to be so generous is simply a desire to lighten the load a bit, at least for the time being.

I do agree that at least one of them should be getting more wins - People worried about the Nash thing can fuck themselves in all honesty - but I'm willing to believe that there's more to it than just them being nice or afraid of criticism. I mean, the Nightmare Collective are still a thing, so they can't be *that* afraid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As long as Mox isn't scheduled to win at Revolution, nobody would be sacrificed. Mox enters an upper mid card feud with MJF/Wardlow or PAC and Kenny feuds with the entire inner circle until whatever their mania equivalent PPV is.



Well that's the plan with Mox already  . He's being set up to feud with the Inner Circle 

If anything Kenny's trying to tell his story so by DON , he beats Mox for the belt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well that's the plan with Mox already  . He's being set up to feud with the Inner Circle
> 
> If anything Kenny's trying to tell his story so by DON , he beats Mox for the belt.


I highly doubt they have Mox win the title @ Revolution, Jericho's going to hold that for awhile to establish prestige.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I highly doubt they have Mox win the title @ Revolution, Jericho's going to hold that for awhile to establish prestige.



Well then they rushed Jericho vs Mox too soon unless a screwy finish occurs


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then they rushed Jericho vs Mox too soon unless a screwy finish occurs


They could easily have PAC or MJF screw him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They could easily have PAC or MJF screw him.


but why MJF? 

I get PAC but MJF is meant to be facing off against Cody since Cody needs to be the first to beat him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but why MJF?
> 
> I get PAC but MJF is meant to be facing off against Cody since Cody needs to be the first to beat him.


MJF can have mini angles until we get the payoff match with Cody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF can have temp fueds until we get the payoff match with Cody.


but the problem is MJF hasn't had a feud win yet so either he gets hurt by losing to Mox early or you take away Mox's momentum right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> but the problem is MJF hasn't had a feud win yet so either he gets hurt by losing to Mox early or you take away Mox's momentum right now.


Cody would be the cause for MJF losing the big match.

 The Job is keep Mox busy until Kenny wins, they have tons of shit for him to do that would keep him hot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody would be the cause for MJF losing the big match.
> 
> The Job is keep Mox busy until Kenny wins, they have tons of shit for him to do that would keep him hot.


I guess that work.  So basically Kenny should beat Jericho for the belt, and then lose again to Mox?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I guess that work.  So basically Kenny should beat Jericho for the belt, and then lose again to Mox?


Exactly, keep Kenny chasing because that's where he's best at. They could have him defend it every single week on Dynamite to build him strong and then have him lose the first PPV defense to MOX.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Exactly, keep Kenny chasing because that's where he's best at. They could have him defend it every single week on Dynamite to build him strong and then have him lose the first PPV defense to MOX.



So will Kenny then get obsessed about beating MOX like how Rock did with Austin at Mania ?  

Cause if face Kenny can't finish the job against Mox then maybe introduce Cleaner


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So will Kenny then get obsessed about beating MOX like how Rock did with Austin at Mania ?
> 
> Cause if face Kenny can't finish the job against Mox then maybe introduce Cleaner


 A year long feud between them would be absolute money. But if i had to guess i think if Kenny does a gimmick change it will be something new, i think the cleaner might be done.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> A year long feud between them would be absolute money. But if i had to guess i think if Kenny does a gimmick change it will be something new, i think the cleaner might be done.



Damn I kinda was hoping to see Cleaner vs Mox 

But I get it. 

Still maybe that's where they will head


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

They weren't ready for the trolls and the annoying WWE marks .


----------



## OLK (Dec 20, 2019)

I was wondering where the wrestling fans were on this site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 20, 2019)

Promo of the year tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

OLK said:


> I was wondering where the wrestling fans were on this site


Welcome mang.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 20, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Promo of the year tbh


Dammit TNT you blew an easy homerun segment


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## OLK (Dec 20, 2019)

Wtf were they thinking? Don't focus on it, switch the damn camera lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Holy shit I literally forgot smackdown was a thing until 2 mins ago


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2019)

That Bayley booty is next level

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> That Bayley booty is next level


3rd best on main roster


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2019)

inb4 Lacey


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> 3rd best on main roster


Alexa and Mandy?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Alexa and Mandy?


Naomi is far and away #1, Mandy is #2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

I heard wwe signed Dana to a 5 year contract?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They weren't ready for the trolls and the annoying WWE marks .



tweet is postn't
what it say?



OLK said:


> I was wondering where the wrestling fans were on this site



Welcome.



Zhen Chan said:


> 3rd best on main roster



Fuck me, thanks I thought I was the only one, what a relief



Gibbs said:


> Alexa and Mandy?



Alexa's isn't particularly large, just "cute"


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Promo of the year tbh



Then TNT cuts the feed halfway through.

They and AEW really need to talk to each other a bit more, cuz this commercial stuff if giving people aneurysms.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I heard wwe signed Dana to a 5 year contract?





Shirker said:


> tweet is postn't
> what it say?



Dana signed a 5 year extension

So she gets to keep making 200k a year to travel the world, eat catering and wrestle 4 times a year on tv


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> tweet is postn't
> 
> 
> Alexa's isn't particularly large, just "cute"


Doesn't need to be large to be the best.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Dana has been on my release list for two years.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dana signed a 5 year extension
> 
> So she gets to keep making 200k a year to travel the world, eat catering and wrestle 4 times a year on tv



Go her, honestly. Don't wanna sound mean but she isn't very good, so if WWE wanna throw dosh her way for no reason, then ching ching friend.



Gibbs said:


> Doesn't need to be large to be the best.



Ya know what?
Real shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Dana has been on my release list for two years.


Tbh you could release half the roster, condense everything into 1 show and have a roster of fucking killers

It would bury every other show on the world on a weekly basis


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Butt preference comes down to personal taste.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Butt preference comes down to *personal taste*.



Rukia says "eat ass"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Rukia says "eat ass"


Levels of cleanliness are levels of seasoning


----------



## Shirker (Dec 20, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Levels of cleanliness are levels of seasoning



Few forums posts can make me legit laugh out loud in the middle of a Pizza Hut. Thank god they're pretty much empty at this hour.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Pizza Hut Restaurants still exist?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Pizza Hut Restaurants still exist?


yea I live down the street from one. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2019)

Interesting.  Haven’t seen one in ages.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2019)

Just getting around to watching lucha underground


Jesus its edited by someone on pcp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> tweet is postn't
> what it say?
> 
> 
> ...


That Matt Jackson had quit Twitter after AEW got bombarded by people who wanted to humiliate them with the ratings thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

So basically Mark Henry , Trish , Randy Orton , and Tama Tonga (he was more shooting at Enzo ) took a shot at those botched punches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

That was a bad segment all around.  And AEW needs to cut down on all of the factions.  And they need to get rid of the rankings system.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

This is what you called bullying and being sack of shits. I thought wrestlers are a brotherhood but alas not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That was a bad segment all around.  And AEW needs to cut down on all of the factions.  And they need to get rid of the rankings system.



Dont care. You dont humiliate a wrestler if you're a wrestler knowing you were bad when you first started. Fuck them for that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dont care. You dont humiliate a wrestler if you're a wrestler knowing you were bad when you first started. Fuck them for that.


Come on. This is all in good fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Come on. This is all in good fun.


I get when you or me or someone else . Hell Toma at least used it on Enzo who deserves it but... Randy has botched even in his vet , Mark saying he should be fired...thats not fun. As for Trish I always thought she was nicer than that.

Nah dude this shit is bullying. If the guy is a newcomer you might already broken his dreams in an instant.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2019)

All's fair in a war I suppose. To be fair to Trish, she's not taking shots. Just chiming in. And Randy took the biggest L imaginable not too long ago, so like, his stuff kinda falls flat?



Jon Moxley said:


> That Matt Jackson had quit Twitter after AEW got bombarded by people who wanted to humiliate them with the ratings thing.



Probably for the best... uh, kinda.
tbh, one of the show's main virtues is that they tend to fix a lot of the problems people bring up (VP losses notwithstanding). Pulling down the curtains curbs that ability. But on the other hand, it's not like Matt's the main booker or anything. Eh.

In any case, since it's brought up, one of the things I desperately hope doesn't happen with this AEW thing is that the talent end up gaining a sense of contempt for wresslin' fans from social media. I think we have enough of that. One of the draws of these guys, for me, is that they don't seem to hate the audience very much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Shirker said:


> All's fair in a war I suppose. To be fair to Trish, she's not taking shots. Just chiming in. And Randy took the biggest L imaginable not too long ago, so like, his stuff kinda falls flat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah they won't hate them but it might affect morale. All these young guys aren't used to having so much attention. Nyla definitely gets it bad though. 


For the trish thing she isnt saying anything bad but she's not being helpful. At least give a tip or something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Sorry @Rukia something about WWE is bothering me to the point of hate. I think I need a break from Twitter even though I only look for NJPW news .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

AEW has made a lot of enemies Dean.  That’s why so many people chimed in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get when you or me or someone else . Hell Toma at least used it on Enzo who deserves it but... Randy has botched even in his vet , Mark saying he should be fired...thats not fun. As for Trish I always thought she was nicer than that.
> 
> Nah dude this shit is bullying. If the guy is a newcomer you might already broken his dreams in an instant.


It's definitely not bullying but Randy is trying to get a cheap shot in knowing Tony Khan eviscerated him just a short while ago.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's definitely not bullying but Randy is trying to get a cheap shot in knowing Tony Khan eviscerated him just a short while ago.


I thought Randy won their previous exchange.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I thought Randy won their previous exchange.


Not even close, TK made him stop responding.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not even close, TK made him stop responding.


Imagine Vince responding to a wrestler though?

khan should stay above the fray.  Randy won just because he was able to get him to engage.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Imagine Vince responding to a wrestler though?
> 
> khan should stay above the fray.  Randy won just because he was able to get him to engage.


I'll take a guy engaging with rival talent over firing people for awkward conversation and screaming at people for sneezing.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

I guess everyone gets to have an opinion. I thought Khan got schooled and came out of that looking extremely unprofessional.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 21, 2019)

DVR numbers for this week are in!

AEW = 600k
NXT = 450k

How do you make them watch live? 

Seems like almost all the people that watched the 1st episodes are still there. They just watch it on their own time for the most part.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> DVR numbers for this week are in!
> 
> AEW = 600k
> NXT = 450k
> ...


Want to make them watch live? Easy

Put them in different fucking time slots, or better yet different days


This is vinces fault, both shows could be 1 mill+ but he is intent on being the only game in north america


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Lastier said:


> DVR numbers for this week are in!
> 
> AEW = 600k
> NXT = 450k
> ...


I still think there's less overall viewers but not as much as the live numbers suggest, iirc the first episode did 700k dvr viewers on top of the 1 point-However many watched it like.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Just waiting for Wrestle Kingdom


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just waiting for Wrestle Kingdom


Meh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Meh.



Thats me when you bring up NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

This isn’t a particularly strong year for Wrestle Kingdom.  And isn’t this the first year it has become a two day event?  It remains to be seen how well that concept will work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This isn’t a particularly strong year for Wrestle Kingdom.  And isn’t this the first year it has become a two day event?  It remains to be seen how well that concept will work.


There's plenty of good matches and it's Liger's last hurrah. Like damn what do you want? Plus the whole WK isn't set yet.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> There's plenty of good matches and it's Liger's last hurrah. Like damn what do you want? Plus the whole WK isn't set yet.


No Omega.  No Jericho.  Wasted Ambrose.  And you have an event that is less accessible for non-NJPW fans.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 21, 2019)

I am very excited for the whole Okada vs White vs Naito vs Ibushi between the two nights winner takes all. Call me optimistic, but I still have hope that Gedo will do Naito right.

Then we have Mox (not Ambrose) vs the murder hawk, both of which have had an outstanding year, giving matches on a level many believed they were incapable of doing.

And the next night, the winner will face Juice Robinson. I am hoping it is Moxley, to finally give the whole Robinson Moxley angle the end it deserves. 

And just having the final match of Liger, that is going to draw seats yes or yes. And this is without mentioning all the possible bangers that are the other matches like Sanada vs ZSJ, GoD vs Finlay and Juice, KENTA vs Goto, Jericho vs Tanahashi and anything Ishii is in.

These two nights are stacked as fuck, with matches of the highest quality, and that will not miss Kenny or the Bucks, tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2019)

Shane's sage punches have been surpassed


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shane's sage punches have been surpassed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shane's sage punches have been surpassed


who's the girl in your sig? 

ah of course the dark order were trained by sage mode shane.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

If you are a geek you join the Dark Order.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> If you are a geek you join the Dark Order.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

I have to admit that at this point I'm more interested in seeing Ibushi-Okada and whatever match ZSJ is in than anything from NXT or AEW in January.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

ZSJ?  Really?  That pipsqueak?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

He's been the best technician in wrestling since you know who.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

I went to that first nj special in Long Beach. ZSJ was the main guy I was impressed with after that event.  But it seems like he still hasn’t put on the muscle he needs to reach the next level.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No Omega.  No Jericho.  Wasted Ambrose.  And you have an event that is less accessible for non-NJPW fans.


Jericho is at WK this year. Moxley vs Archer is in a Texas deathmatch and he also attacked Suzuki so we might get that the next night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> I am very excited for the whole Okada vs White vs Naito vs Ibushi between the two nights winner takes all. Call me optimistic, but I still have hope that Gedo will do Naito right.
> 
> Then we have Mox (not Ambrose) vs the murder hawk, both of which have had an outstanding year, giving matches on a level many believed they were incapable of doing.
> 
> ...



Exactly. Kenny would add to the show but the guys they have are good too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I went to that first nj special in Long Beach. ZSJ was the main guy I was impressed with after that event.  But it seems like he still hasn’t put on the muscle he needs to reach the next level.


I think his gimmick keeps him protected and it's good he has a different look, having a different look than generic 6pack guy #7 is why Punk, Bryan, McGuiness, Joe, and Keith Lee all got over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> who's the girl in your sig?



Narmaya from Granblue Fantasy


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Narmaya from Granblue Fantasy


that series is so full of beauties... goddamn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2019)

Orton got the n word pass when he whipped out his viper to creative after a stupid pitch.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Orton got the n word pass when he whipped out his viper to creative after a stupid pitch.



I don't know if this a metaphor for his Viper persona or his Apex Pecker, but either way, it totally sounds like something Randy would do and I support it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No Omega.  No Jericho.  Wasted Ambrose.  And you have an event that is less accessible for non-NJPW fans.


Mox in a  deathmatch vs a giant, and a possible night 2 match is a waste?

Jericho is on the card fam.


You slipping dawg


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

I didn’t know that about Jericho.  Bad deal for AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

They don’t even get him on an exclusive deal?  Ouch..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They don’t even get him on an exclusive deal?  Ouch..


All main carders are exclusive to aew except Mox and Jericho because they had deals for appearances in njpw before they signed to aew

Pretty sure wrestle kingdom is the last date for jericho and mox still has like 5 left


I think Aew has partnerships with AAA and mlw also though so I think appearances there are allowed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> They don’t even get him on an exclusive deal?  Ouch..


WWE has conditioned you well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

It’s stupid to not have your top guys on exclusive deals.

Edit: where will they be if Jericho gets hurt?  He’s the only guy that wins his quarterly rating every week.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2019)

Revival were invited to a Private Party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 21, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Revival were invited to a Private Party



Please don't give Dash the "water", guys.
He has enough trouble standing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Edit: where will they be if Jericho gets hurt?  He’s the only guy that wins his quarterly rating every week.


Thats exactly why wrestle kingdom is his last date


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Top 10 men's and top 10 women wrestlers of 2019

Gimme your lists


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Top 10 men's and top 10 women wrestlers of 2019
> 
> Gimme your lists



Top ten women's:

1.) Becky Lynch
2.) Tessa Blanchard
3.) Charlotte 
4.)  Bayzler (dammit I suck at spelling)
5.) Asuka
6.)  Miyu Yamashita
7.) Priscilla Kelly 
8.)Bayley
9.) Riho
10.) Bea  


Top ten men's:
1.) Moxley
2.) Osprey
3.) Fiend / Bray Wyatt
4.)  Daniel Bryan
5.) Cody 
6.) Ibushi
7.) Shingo 
8.) Kenny 
9.) Ishii
10.) Dustin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Top ten women's:
> 
> 1.) Becky Lynch
> 2.) Tessa Blanchard
> ...


Very solid lists


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Very solid lists


Women's list was harder to make cause this year was full of strong contenders.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Women's list was harder to make cause this year was full of strong contenders.


When I get to my girls house Ill drop my lists

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2019)

Top 5 Females on the Mic, past 20 years?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Men

Ospreay
Adam cole
Daniel Bryan
Moxley
Cody
Aj Styles
Jericho
Ibushi
Pac
WALTER


Women

Becky
Tessa blanchard
Bayzler
Rhea Ripley
Io Shairai
Asuka 
Charlotte
Riho
Taya Valkyrie 
Jordynne grace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Top 5 Females on the Mic, past 20 years?


This sounds messed up but I don't think there's been that many


----------



## OLK (Dec 21, 2019)

For mic skills, Trish and AJ are definitely up there.
Becky's been cutting some great promos too, dunno if she's in the top 5 though.
Sherri was really good too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Top 5 Females on the Mic, past 20 years?


Becky
Zelena vega
Alexa bliss
Sasha banks
Mia yim


Oof thats a hard list


----------



## OLK (Dec 21, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha banks


No way
She's good with her heel work, mannerisms, and actions, but her mic skills leave a lot to be desired. She comes off very awkward when having to do any kind of lengthy promo. 
Asuka is another one who was great on the mic, most won't realize it though because language barrier


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

AJ Lee
Zelina Vega
Alexa Bliss
Charlotte
????


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm guessing since Gibbs said past 20 years it's probably


Becky Lynch
Vickie Guerrero
Tessa Blanchard 
Gail Kim
Bayzler


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2019)

My revisited top 5 is this

AJ
Alexa
Becky
Mickie
Stephanie/Trish/Tessa


----------



## OLK (Dec 21, 2019)

Trish getting no respect in here lol, I think she belongs on the list. Her heel work especially


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2019)

OLK said:


> Trish getting no respect in here lol, I think she belongs on the list. Her heel work especially


I remember her being an entertaining heel with Christian.  I would have her over Becky at least.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2019)

tbh the only woman I like on the mic is Vega


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2019)

Becky's promos have dropped so hard in quality over the last year.


----------



## OLK (Dec 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Becky's promos have dropped so hard in quality over the last year.


Her promo to Asuka was really good, as well as her promos to Sasha and Shayna. She really shines when she's doing interview promos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 21, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> Becky's promos have dropped so hard in quality over the last year.


Live promos yea, but as OLK said, her interview promos are top notch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Top 10 men's and top 10 women wrestlers of 2019
> 
> Gimme your lists


My list is a blend of In ring, overness, promo, and drawing power, in that exact order. I'm not versed enough in women's wrestling outside of AEW/WWE so I'll leave that be.

Bryan
Wyatt
Ospreay
WALTER
Jericho
MOX
Ibushi
Okada
Brock
Cole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My list is a blend of In ring, overness, promo, and drawing power, in that exact order. I'm not versed enough in women's wrestling outside of AEW/WWE so I'll leave that be.
> 
> Bryan
> Wyatt
> ...


Dammit I cant believe I forgot WALTER . I hate myself for it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dammit I cant believe I forgot WALTER . I hate myself for it


Outside of jobbing at survivor series WALTER has had a hell of a year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Outside of jobbing at survivor series WALTER has had a hell of a year


Yes. It's just I wanted to give a shout out to Shingo cause he too was strong this year.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2019)

EXCUSSEEE MEE!


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Top 10 men's and top 10 women wrestlers of 2019
> 
> Gimme your lists



Top 10 Women Wrestlers

1. Becky Lynch
2. Ronda Rousey
3. Riho
4. Tessa Blanchard
5. Meiko Satomura
6. Io Shirai
7. Hana Kimura
8. Arisa Hoshiki
9. Sareee

Top 10 Male Wrestlers

1. Chris Jericho
2. Kazuchika Okada
3. Jon Moxley
4. Kota Ibushi
5. Adam Cole
6. Cody Rhodes
7. Will Ospreay
8. Shingo Takagi
9. Kento Miyahara
10. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Outside of jobbing at survivor series WALTER has had a hell of a year


You know Vince's oblivious ass said before the match: "nobody will know this guy from NXT, he'll eat the first pin" then he proceeds to get the biggest reaction in the entire match, a match that included Randy Orton, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. I would've loved to see the complete look of disbelief backstage.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

2019's been shitty for me, and I haven't been able to watch much wrestling as a result, so my list is limited in scope, as well as only consisting of the guys.

1. Cody Rhodes
2. Kota Ibushi
3. Jon Moxley
4. Matt Riddle
5. Jushin Liger
*(haven't seen his matches, but hearing about his pre-retirement escapades, he's had one hell of a year and I'm extremely happy for him)
6. KENTA
7. Tomohiro Ishii
8. Ortiz
9. Rey Fenix
10. Tom Lawlor

Honorable mentions
Pentagon Jr. - Outshined in performance by his brother, but has hella charisma
Finn Balor - Came in too late for me to put him on, but Finn's been killin it
Adam Cole - Got a love/meh relationship with him, but he's undeniably had some of the best matches of the year
Jericho - unpopular opinion: his matches bore me a bit. But his mark on AEW is indisputable.
Tony Schiavone - Only reason he's not #2 or 3 is cuz he's not a wrestler. What a comeback for the guy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 2019's been shitty for me, and I haven't been able to watch much wrestling as a result, so my list is limited in scope, as well as only consisting of the guys.
> 
> 1. Cody Rhodes
> 2. Kota Ibushi
> ...


Nice list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 2019's been shitty for me, and I haven't been able to watch much wrestling as a result, so my list is limited in scope, as well as only consisting of the guys.
> 
> 1. Cody Rhodes
> 2. Kota Ibushi
> ...


So I'm assuming you based your list off character work combined with in ring performance? If so it's not a bad list at all. I need to check out Lawlor, i keep hearing his name but have yet to tune in.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> EXCUSSEEE MEE!



Not even exaggerating: Vickie makes it such that I can't fairly make a "woman talker of the decade" list. She's pretty much the only woman in the 2010 that's managed to leave any impression on me and got the reactions she has.

It's her... then a huge drop off... then I guess AJ, then... _I *guess* Bayszler_? I've heard good thing about Tessa but I haven't seen her since I don't really follow the promotions she frequents.

Women's wrestling is more of a show-don't-tell affair atm.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So I'm assuming you based your list off character work combined with in ring performance? If so it's not a bad list at all. I need to check out Lawlor, i keep hearing his name but have yet to tune in.



Pretty much. Character work, performance, who I greatly anticipate to see work and, honestly growth.

There's a lot of big names I pretty much left out solely because despite being no brainers in top lists, they either bare too many flaws in their execution or are generally spinning their wheels even tho their wheel spinning baseline is higher than their peers. Naito's busted up, I haven't been excited about Okada since G1, Jay White still can't find a foothold with the audience despite Gedo's direct help, Becky's booking is clumsy, Seth is amazing but, well.... Gargano's fucked up, so he don't appear much, Omega kills it in ring, but his buzz is being choked to death... I could go on.

The dudes in my list are either those that are showing a lot of growth, making a lot of buzz or who are so fun to watch that it overrides any hangups i may have with them.

Also yeah, Tom's pretty awesome. It's been fun to watch his journey since getting found in the Alps by USADA. He recently had a match with Suzuki I still have to check out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Pretty much. Character work, performance, who I greatly anticipate to see work and, honestly growth.
> 
> There's a lot of big names I pretty much left out solely because despite being no brainers in top lists, they either bare too many flaws in their execution or are generally spinning their wheels even tho their wheel spinning baseline is higher than their peers. Naito's busted up, I haven't been excited about Okada since G1, Jay White still can't find a foothold with the audience despite Gedo's direct help, Becky's booking is clumsy, Seth is amazing but, well.... Gargano's fucked up, so he don't appear much, Omega kills it in ring, but his buzz is being choked to death... I could go on.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot here, Becky is ice cold, Seth floundered as a babyface all year, Jay White hasn't made it to the next level despite his good character work, and Naito has cooled off. I personally love what Kenny is doing in AEW but i can see that majority of the fans do not. Your Okada take is personal so that's fine, the only thing you have me tripped up on is no Bryan or Wyatt?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree with a lot here, Becky is ice cold, Seth floundered as a babyface all year, Jay White hasn't made it to the next level despite his good character work, and Naito has cooled off. I personally love what Kenny is doing in AEW but i can see that majority of the fans do not. Your Okada take is personal so that's fine, the only thing you have me tripped up on is no Bryan or Wyatt?



Gonna admit to bias with Wyatt. I Like Rotunda and his wacky creative mind, and being a top merch seller is nothing to sneeze at, but I miss his old character a lot and his matches (through little fault of his own) suck dick now.

As much as I like him, it's exceedingly hard to get invested in Bryan for the time being, for a bunch of reasons. But the main one that doesn't involve my personal grumbling as a fan is his heel turn and run being an objectively poorly timed miscasting issue. I can say that for a lot of wrestlers in 2019, frankly.

Ultimately tho, the main thing is I don't watch Raw or Smackdown, so any nuances that may be shining through their less-than-stellar storylines are lost on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

I mean, shit, it wasn't until very recently that it's been brought to my attention that apparently Buddy Murphy has been kicking unhealthy amounts of ass in the ring for the last few months? Is there truth to that?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Gonna admit to bias with Wyatt. I Like Rotunda and his wacky creative mind, and being a top merch seller is nothing to sneeze at, but I miss his old character a lot and his matches (through little fault of his own) suck dick now.
> 
> As much as I like him, it's exceedingly hard to get invested in Bryan for the time being, for a bunch of reasons. But the main one that doesn't involve my personal grumbling as a fan is his heel turn and run being an objectively poorly timed miscasting issue. I can say that for a lot of wrestlers in 2019, frankly.
> 
> Ultimately tho, the main thing is I don't watch Raw or Smackdown, so any nuances that may be shining through their less-than-stellar storylines are lost on me.


That's fair criticism for Wyatt.

Did you not like Bryan's heel turn at all, or just 2019? Because his promos have been straight fire as a heel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> 2019's been shitty for me, and I haven't been able to watch much wrestling as a result, so my list is limited in scope, as well as only consisting of the guys.
> 
> 1. Cody Rhodes
> 2. Kota Ibushi
> ...


Mark my words, 2020 is gonna be big for Riddle and Lee


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mark my words, 2020 is gonna be big for Riddle


Not in NXT.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Next year is Mox's year too. Besides possibly winning the belt NJPW set up Moxley vs Suzuki. So if he resigns that's a big match for WK 15.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2019)

Lmao I managed to see a recent promo he did where Jericho asked him to join his faction. It was playing at a bus station in Vegas. I only noticed because I heard JR yelling about something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I managed to see a recent promo he did where Jericho asked him to join his faction. It was playing at a bus station in Vegas. I only noticed because I heard JR yelling about something.


Man that bus station gets cable? Thats pretty pricey lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man that bus station gets cable? Thats pretty pricey lol.



Yeah Greyhound  .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Yeah Greyhound  .


They have ok buses. Wish they offered luxury buses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> They have ok buses. Wish they offered luxury buses


They do, you have to go through corporate though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> They do, you have to go through corporate though


Nani the fuck?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)

Buses are the most miserable form of transportation in the US.

(FYI info for non/Americans.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nani the fuck?


You have to schedule pick ups through corporate. Its a service for like football teams or bands or things like that. No singletons.


Rukia said:


> Buses are the most miserable form of transportation in the US.
> 
> (FYI info for non/Americans.)



Depends on the state. Sometimes its the Subway or the L


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> You have to schedule pick ups through corporate. Its a service for like football teams or bands or things like that. No singletons.
> 
> 
> Depends on the state. Sometimes its the Subway or the L


Oh never mind .


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's fair criticism for Wyatt.
> 
> Did you not like Bryan's heel turn at all, or just 2019? Because his promos have been straight fire as a heel.



When was Eco Belt Bryan? Was that this year? I liked that one, it brought me back for a brief period before... something happened where I lost interest again. I don't remember. Belt was dope though.

Other than that, again, I only keep up 2nd hand, so I don't recall much standout work from him in that period. And in the first place, it's really difficult for me to get totally into someone's heel or face work when the turn doesn't make sense to me or wasn't gradual enough. For instance, I like current Io Shirai. I'd *love* current Io Shirai if some thought went into the turn, rather than none. I can kinda tell what the intent was I _guess_, but it wasn't properly conveyed, and as a result the whole gimmick just stinks of "she is the way she is because we kinda need her to be right now".

Same with Bryan. Dude just started screaming "fickle" one day to the confusion of all in attendance and since then just arbitrarily decided to be a dick, eventually keeping it up because of the sunken cost fallacy, I suppose. I can't believe a word of it, and so my interest wanes. Yes. It *is* anal, thanks for asking.



Zhen Chan said:


> Mark my words, 2020 is gonna be big for Riddle and Lee



Riddle needs to assume the position before he gets any further.
Lee's prospects are looking bright tho. They seem to be doing their best to protect him since Survivor Series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 22, 2019)

Already posted old man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2019)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Already posted old man.


Watching her video now.  Yo when I was in Tokyo last year.  The trains were confusing asf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

@Shirker NWA is being uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 22, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker NWA is being uploaded tomorrow.



You mean the PPV or a Powerr episode?
...or just a regular episode.

Either way, why are they doing it on a Monday? Christmas Eve schedule conflict, or just a simple schedule change?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> You mean the PPV or a Powerr episode?
> ...or just a regular episode.
> 
> Either way, why are they doing it on a Monday? Christmas Eve schedule conflict, or just a simple schedule change?


Simple schedule change for this week. Also the regular episode.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 22, 2019)

Shirker said:


> When was Eco Belt Bryan? Was that this year? I liked that one, it brought me back for a brief period before... something happened where I lost interest again. I don't remember. Belt was dope though.
> 
> Other than that, again, I only keep up 2nd hand, so I don't recall much standout work from him in that period. And in the first place, it's really difficult for me to get totally into someone's heel or face work when the turn doesn't make sense to me or wasn't gradual enough. For instance, I like current Io Shirai. I'd *love* current Io Shirai if some thought went into the turn, rather than none. I can kinda tell what the intent was I _guess_, but it wasn't properly conveyed, and as a result the whole gimmick just stinks of "she is the way she is because we kinda need her to be right now".
> 
> ...


Eco Bryan or "The New" DB started around November or December of last year when he beat AJ for the title using the low blow. He feuded with AJ until February-ish and then had the program with Kofi leading into mania where they had MOTN, then he did solid work with Rowan as tag champs and currently he's in the best main roster program with Wyatt, although he turned face during their first match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 23, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Eco Bryan or "The New" DB started around November or December of last year when he beat AJ for the title using the low blow. He feuded with AJ until February-ish and then had the program with Kofi leading into mania where they had MOTN, then he did solid work with Rowan as tag champs and currently he's in the best main roster program with Wyatt, although he turned face during their first match.



Riiiight, right. Yeah I liked the idea of the Kofi feud and enjoyed the match.

After that, eh. Didn't find much of it appealing enough to tune back it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2019)

JR has a bit of an incident it seems over the weekend.  Opened a new box of kitchen knives and accidentally stabbed himself in the stomach.  Thankfully he's fine and joking about it on his twitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> JR has a bit of an incident it seems over the weekend.  Opened a new box of kitchen knives and accidentally stabbed himself in the stomach.  Thankfully he's fine and joking about it on his twitter.


A man almost kills himself.and he laughs about it. He really is give no fucks mode now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2019)

Also new BEING THE ELITE is up. Probably will watch during Christmas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> JR has a bit of an incident it seems over the weekend.  Opened a new box of kitchen knives and accidentally stabbed himself in the stomach.  Thankfully he's fine and joking about it on his twitter.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> A man almost kills himself.and he laughs about it. He really is give no fucks mode now



Someone needs to stop the Butcher and the Blade.  The man has a family for God's sake!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Someone needs to stop the Butcher and the Blade.  The man has a family for God's sake!


JRs getting stabbed like a government mule.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2019)

Not gonna lie, the Buck's seriously shit on their GOAT status with this move.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2019)

Lmao its so funny hearing Jerry again


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> JR has a bit of an incident it seems over the weekend.  Opened a new box of kitchen knives and accidentally stabbed himself in the stomach.  Thankfully he's fine and joking about it on his twitter.


JR was about to X himself out here. what did he do go caveman on the knives and try to rip them open while the box was up against his chest?!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> JR was about to X himself out here. what did he do go caveman on the knives and try to rip them open while the box was up against his chest?!



I think that was what he was implying with the posts.  As someone who worked in kitchens I've seen people do seriously stupid shit even though they're "qualified."


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2019)

He stabbed himself in the stomach?! Wtf!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2019)

damn!  They can’t afford to lose Joe on commentary!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2019)

Rukia said:


> damn!  They can’t afford to lose Joe on commentary!


I'm all in on Joe-Rollins wrestlemania if we get Rock-Roman to main event.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2019)

So this video will be taken down within the next few days for copyright issues. I advise anyone that is a MOX fan or doubter to check this out. I'm far from a MOX mark but this promo introduced me to complexities that I've never seen from the Dean Ambrose character. This is right on the levels of Cactus or Pillman from ECW.

@Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So this video will be taken down within the next few days for copyright issues. I advise anyone that is a MOX fan or doubter to check this out. I'm far from a MOX mark but this promo introduced me to complexities that I've never seen from the Dean Ambrose character. This is right on the levels of Cactus or Pillman from ECW.
> 
> @Jon Moxley


Yea dude was such a prick heel in his indy run . He was misogynistic , rude, and a psycho and people hated him.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> damn!  They can’t afford to lose Joe on commentary!



Well Joe isn't going to remain on commentary much longer.  Raw's end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Well Joe isn't going to remain on commentary much longer.  Raw's end.


Shame. Dude was killing it as a commentator but I guess that means Joe can be face now


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2019)

This reminds me of the time I boasted that I could make Joe the top babyface in the company if I were the booker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

@Kisame3rd14 

@teddy 

@Lastier 


Tanahashi said if he beats Jericho at WK he's going after the AEW title

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> @teddy
> 
> ...


[HASHTAG]#TokyoScrewjob2020[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> [HASHTAG]#TokyoScrewjob2020[/HASHTAG]


Yea to Moxley when Suzuki screws him out of the US belt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

Also Merry Christmas gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Merry Christmas gents


You in Tokyo?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

@SAFFF
@Gibbs
@Shirker
@Kisame3rd14
@PlacidSanity
@Zhen Chan
@Mickey Mouse 

Merry Christmas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF
> @Gibbs
> @Shirker
> @Kisame3rd14
> ...




Still Christmas Eve here but thanks man. 

Have to meet family later on today but will catch AEW Dark when I get back.  Technically going to keep away from watching the WWE this week so see you guy next Monday I guess.  Also Toonami on marathon this weekend as well so be back next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Still Christmas Eve here but thanks man.
> 
> Have to meet family later on today but will catch AEW Dark when I get back.  Technically going to keep away from watching the WWE this week so see you guy next Monday I guess.  Also Toonami on marathon this weekend as well so be back next week.



I celebrate both days so it counts 



Enjoy your day dude.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Merry Christmas you troglodytes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OLK (Dec 24, 2019)

She's way more attractive to me after seeing her bully Tom Green


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2019)

Eva would be the top female if she came back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2019)

Rukia said:


> damn!  They can’t afford to lose Joe on commentary!



Joe with dat intensity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2019)

@SAFFF 
You traitor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Gets beat by Mox, becomes the adopted child of Mox and Renee.  Plot twist Renee doesn't know about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Gets beat by Mox, becomes the adopted child of Mox and Renee.  Plot twist Renee doesn't know about it.


All I ask is Renee canons it. Best storyline ever


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2019)

Hazuki and Kagetsu within a month of each other have both announced their retirement.

so it’s easy to imagine that Stardom is in trouble as a result.

And one thing I know is that Kairi loves that place.  I think the odds of her leaving wwe have increased.


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas y'all 


fucking stoked for wrestle kingdom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry xmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @SAFFF
> You traitor


the fuck did I do?!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

teddy said:


> Merry Christmas y'all
> 
> 
> fucking stoked for wrestle kingdom


Same man. Okada vs Ibushi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> the fuck did I do?!


That was the gift of Lana but you didn't drink it in maaaaaan


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Kringle Day.
Hope ya'll chillin. Most relaxed I've been in 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Merry Kringle Day.
> Hope ya'll chillin. Most relaxed I've been in 2 months.


Merry Christmas to all you guys. 


I'm just getting ready to head out. Hottest day in Christmas Iver ever had.


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Same man. Okada vs Ibushi


Mox/Archer plus winner of that match against juice
White/Naito plus the following title match
Liger's retirement match
Ospreay/Takahashi


went and resubscribed to njpworld for that shit man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2019)

teddy said:


> Mox/Archer plus winner of that match against juice
> White/Naito plus the following title match
> Liger's retirement match
> Ospreay/Takahashi
> ...


I got a site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

teddy said:


> Mox/Archer plus winner of that match against juice
> White/Naito plus the following title match
> Liger's retirement match
> Ospreay/Takahashi
> ...


Did you see Mox attack Suzuki? The seeds are planted for a potential WK 15 match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did you see Mox attack Suzuki? The seeds are planted for a potential WK 15 match


Can't wait for their inevitable tables, ladders, and young lions match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

teddy said:


> Can't wait for their inevitable tables, ladders, and young lions match



Then the potential recruitment to Suzuki gun cause Suzuki is a mad man 



also lol MJF


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did you see Mox attack Suzuki? The seeds are planted for a potential WK 15 match


Its a 2 day event. The seeds for a 10 min balls out brawl are there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its a 2 day event. The seeds for a 10 min balls out brawl are there



Mox's contract is up on the 5th


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2019)

When is Mox going back to WWE?  Any predictions?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2019)

Not for another 3 years at the very least, but i wouldn't expect to see him back for longer than the final 2 years of his career.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2019)

What about Jericho?  Surely he will have another wwe match someday.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> When is Mox going back to WWE?  Any predictions?


Whenever wwe creative stops being literally the worst in the business



Rukia said:


> What about Jericho?  Surely he will have another wwe match someday.



2027 saudi money


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2019)

Jericho goes back for a WM match, at best a Rumble through Mania run.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2019)

A small horror story for you on Xmas narrated by Wyatt 4.5 years ago


Or as I call it, what happens when wrestlers are allowed strong input into their characters they might be able to call back on things that senile old men might miss.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 25, 2019)

Hes got the whole world, in his hands, the whole wide world, in his hands.....


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2019)

Rukia said:


> When is Mox going back to WWE?  Any predictions?



Maybe when hes close to 40. Hes 34 atm.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2019)

He's still wearing clothes tho


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2019)

Damn Reneee is still awkward as hell on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2019)

Live show or taped?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2019)

7
Man is on a mission .


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Live show or taped?



If it is NXT then it was taped after last week smackdown.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> That was the gift of Lana but you didn't drink it in maaaaaan


oh sorry bro, someone had already posted it in the discord chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> oh sorry bro, someone had already posted it in the discord chat.


It's cool. I didn't know this either


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Dec 26, 2019)

teddy said:


> Can't wait for their inevitable tables, ladders, and young lions match



And here I thought it was going to be a Young Lion on a pole match... RUSSO LIED TO ME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

What should happen: Imperium wipe UE with Walter caving in Cole's chest.

What will happen: UE win via squashing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What should happen: Imperium wipe UE with Walter caving in Cole's chest.
> 
> What will happen: UE win via squashing


But they should squash UE. They suck


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> What should happen: Imperium wipe UE with Walter caving in Cole's chest.
> 
> What will happen: UE win via squashing


Walter > UE > Rest of imperium


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2019)

Imperium outside of WALTER is not special.  And no one watches their show.  They aren’t winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 26, 2019)

UE is stale, problem is none of the guys can exist without each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 26, 2019)

It's nice to see company owners being a bit humble and willing to learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> UE is stale, problem is none of the guys can exist without each other.


Thats blatantly untrue

Everyone in UE was a successful solo act. If they broke up the only one who would definitely suffer is Bobby fish, and thata only if fosh and kyle dont stay together as redragon, one of the top 5 arguably top 3 tag teams in the world


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 26, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats blatantly untrue
> 
> Everyone in UE was a successful solo act. If they broke up the only one who would definitely suffer is Bobby fish, and thata only if fosh and kyle dont stay together as redragon, one of the top 5 arguably top 3 tag teams in the world


Cole would offer nothing as a singles act, strong is the most bland person in NXT history to hold a championship, and in my proposed scenario Fish & KOR would be separated rendering them as mid card jobbers at best considering neither one of them can talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

@Nemesis yo what the fuck is HHH on?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2019)

Lol I think any business closing in pro wrestling is a bad thing. Works for WWE I guess.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Nemesis yo what the fuck is HHH on?



Shitty indy groups looking for quick money pretty much screwing people over have basically been crapped over the people they booked have basically been pushed out by WWE coming in and making deals with them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cole would offer nothing as a singles act, strong is the most bland person in NXT history to hold a championship, and in my proposed scenario Fish & KOR would be separated rendering them as mid card jobbers at best considering neither one of them can talk.


No. Bo Dallas is the most bland nxt champ in history. Cole is the millenial Shawn Michaels. Put him in front if end crowd and they will love him by the end of the match

As far as Kyle and Fish go. Yeah Fish aint going anywhere by himself but Kyle would be a solid mid carder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Shitty indy groups looking for quick money pretty much screwing people over have basically been crapped over the people they booked have basically been pushed out by WWE coming in and making deals with them.


Is it only the bad indy spots?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is it only the bad indy spots?



I know What culture/defiant went down as well.  But they been going downhill ever since the old What Culture wrestling guys left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I know What culture/defiant went down as well.  But they been going downhill ever since the old What Culture wrestling guys left.


Shame. Still I don't believe the whole UK scene was all rats. Hunter sounds way too Reign of Terror here.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shame. Still I don't believe the whole UK scene was all rats. Hunter sounds way too Reign of Terror here.



There are good ones and they're not hurting as much. But that's not linked to nxt uk.  That's more uncertainty on how the uk as a whole is heading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> There are good ones and they're not hurting as much. But that's not linked to nxt uk.  That's more uncertainty on how the uk as a whole is heading.


Ok that makes sense.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Speaking of, the local one is having a death match being held in town on saturday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of, the local one is having a death match being held in town on saturday.


 

Who vs who?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 26, 2019)

My boi.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OLK (Dec 26, 2019)

HHH is full of shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> My boi.


Why is the US belt the only one that changes hands on house shows though?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 26, 2019)

OLK said:


> HHH is full of shit



Word for word my thoughts.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who vs who?



It's like super local, no one named though in the newspaper advertising it which is weird.  Just barbed wire death match being advertised and no under 14s allowed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> It's like super local, no one named though in the newspaper advertising it which is weird.  Just barbed wire death match being advertised and no under 14s allowed.


Well gotta get some exposure somehow.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well gotta get some exposure somehow.



Retract last thing I just said.  Found their FB page 



Damn some of these guys I have actually heard of.  Simon Miller being one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 26, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Retract last thing I just said.  Found their FB page
> 
> 
> 
> Damn some of these guys I have actually heard of.  Simon Miller being one of them.


Oh god Bill Goldberg's son is wrestling in a death match?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh god Bill Goldberg's son is wrestling in a death match?



Nah his is a falls count anywhere.  I'm just shocked Simon Miller is even coming to this backwards town hall that likely can hold 500 max.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 27, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> No. Bo Dallas is the most bland nxt champ in history. Cole is the millenial Shawn Michaels. Put him in front if end crowd and they will love him by the end of the match
> 
> As far as Kyle and Fish go. Yeah Fish aint going anywhere by himself but Kyle would be a solid mid carder


Bo Dallas got more reactions than Strong ever has and ever could, that's just silly.

Adam Cole isn't Shawn Michaels anything, he's a good in ring talent that looks like a little boy. Nobody gave a fuck about his career until he started riding the elite's co tails. He's like 5'6 160lbs and looks like a midget next to Daniel Bryan, he needs a stable to give him any semblance of presence.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2019)

Adam Cole going solo might be Shawn Michaels.  But it will be Early 90s heel Shawn Michaels that was with Sherry and went nowhere for a long while (Whose major feud at the time was with Model Rick Martel where the stipulation was no attacks to the face because it would upset Sherry.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

Someone mentioned that O’Reilly and Fish could leave UE and be a tag team and be just fine.

that depends.  Do you consider the revival just fine?  I always see people complaining about the Revival.  The revival can put on great matches.  But they get no reaction.  Fish and O’Reilly would be at that same level.

to me the Usos are by far the best tag team in wwe in the last five years.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Someone mentioned that O’Reilly and Fish could leave UE and be a tag team and be just fine.
> 
> that depends.  Do you consider the revival just fine?  I always see people complaining about the Revival.  The revival can put on great matches.  But they get no reaction.  Fish and O’Reilly would be at that same level.
> 
> to me the Usos are by far the best tag team in wwe in the last five years.



While Vince is in charge I don't consider any tag team as something more of. "Which guy is he going to make betray the other." Because of how he treats them as nothing more than as a platform to get a hbk and jannetty out of them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

And you can go the other direction like AEW and try too hard with the tag team division.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

I might go to a house show on Monday.  Thinking about it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bo Dallas got more reactions than Strong ever has and ever could, that's just silly.
> 
> Adam Cole isn't Shawn Michaels anything, he's a good in ring talent that looks like a little boy. Nobody gave a fuck about his career until he started riding the elite's co tails. He's like 5'6 160lbs and looks like a midget next to Daniel Bryan, he needs a stable to give him any semblance of presence.


Lmao no. Bo got reactions at a 250 capacity full sail


Strong got reactions at the Allstate arena, they are not the same


Strong is just garbage on the mic. Keep him off like rollins and hes good


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 27, 2019)

NJPW has an interesting approach when it comes to their US Expansion. I know TV Deals don't fall from trees, but if you follow the biggest wrestling companies in the world you could get the impression that wrestling is the most complicated thing in the world judging by a lot of the decisions they make.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2019)

Took the week off of anything wrestling to recharge my batteries on the product, so anything note worthy that has happen at all this week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

Roderick Strong beating AJ and Nakamura doesn’t make any sense.  There is no upside to that outcome.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

Good Christmas Day number for nxt.  I was actually shocked that they even had a show this week.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2019)

What's the number?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

800 something thousand.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Took the week off of anything wrestling to recharge my batteries on the product, so anything note worthy that has happen at all this week.


Probably Rey losing the US belt in a house show last night.

Otherwise not really .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Soon, soon


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> 800 something thousand.



That's actually pretty incredible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> That's actually pretty incredible.


No competition


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

Pretend there had been competition.  I think 400k would have been respectable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Sports Illustrated just named Jon Moxley Wrestler of the Year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Forgive me gents..... I had to watch my dude stupidly shock himself and have his heel turn ruined....


so forgive me for the tears


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Forgive me gents..... I had to watch my dude stupidly shock himself and have his heel turn ruined....
> 
> 
> so forgive me for the tears


I mean for an American audience... yeah jon moxley is a good shout


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> I mean for an American audience... yeah jon moxley is a good shout


I know it should be Osprey or Cole or Becky or even Okada. It's just that, from jobbing and having his heel turn destroyed, to putting on shows in G1 and rebuilding his character, he overcame a lot


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah, Dean's  explanation is pretty much why I got 0 criticism of the choice, on top of it being kind of an opinion award anyway.

Becky and them allowing her to be over (for all its flaws) helped push women's wrestling forward another year with help from Rhonda, Cody helped make and is the main face of an entirely new brand in an era where we desperately need it, and Okada has been arguably the best performer in the world for a crazy amount of time...

but Mox's story just... feels good. A guy that was decently pushed in his old company as their "idea" of a main eventer and was probably making a decent chunk of change, but decided he was creatively unsatisfied, tired and frustrated. Left on best terms he could by being professional af and giving the company his all in the time he had left, regardless of how checked out he was. Immediately started working his ass off by jumping to Japan and being one of the most over guys there, and then, like a madman, juggling hard work in the aforementioned new brand. And doing it all with renewed passion and vigor, on top of the fact that he's one of the only dudes in the new promotion that hasn't cooled off, hilariously enough.

If nothing else, dude's an example to be followed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

Becky hasn’t really done anything memorable this year.  She’s been given a lot.  But I won’t remember any feuds, promos, or matches.

even Ronda feud was cheapened by adding Charlotte into the match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Becky hasn’t really done anything memorable this year.  She’s been given a lot.  But I won’t remember any feuds, promos, or matches.
> 
> even Ronda feud was cheapened by adding Charlotte into the match.



Whenever I talk about those accolades I speak in a general sense.

Regarding my honest personal opinion, all facets of the women's (R)Evolution, including Becky, is a clumsily handled farce that does more to celebrate WWE's feigned inclusivity that they were pretty much forced into than women's wrestling itself. It is one of the many things about WWE you can point to when criticizing its propensity for the disingenuous vomiting of its corporate-fueled double speak and hypocritical practices.

...but you're not supposed to say that, so a LOT of people are fooled into thinking its legit. With those people in mind, women's wrestling in WWE had a massive jump forward thanks in part to Becky, Rhonda, Charlotte, Lacey and Natalya. Becky's the biggest draw of all save Rhonda (who isn't there) at the moment, so she gets the credit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, Dean's  explanation is pretty much why I got 0 criticism of the choice, on top of it being kind of an opinion award anyway.
> 
> Becky and them allowing her to be over (for all its flaws) helped push women's wrestling forward another year with help from Rhonda, Cody helped make and is the main face of an entirely new brand in an era where we desperately need it, and Okada has been arguably the best performer in the world for a crazy amount of time...
> 
> ...


Plus the man had SMRA and doctors told him he could have died from it , if he didn't get it checked


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

I saw some of the Tessa Blanchard vs men stuff.  It’s just not believable to me.

i get that Tessa is better than the women at Impact though.  But she should move on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry for the Mox stuff guys but... there is more...


Shingo vs Osprey is definitely winning this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw some of the Tessa Blanchard vs men stuff.  It’s just not believable to me.
> 
> i get that Tessa is better than the women at Impact though.  But she should move on.


Man vs women matches are an artform, and it almost always requires an athletic imposing looking woman and a small flippy male


Watch larae vs cedric alexander


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I saw some of the Tessa Blanchard vs men stuff.  It’s just not believable to me.
> 
> i get that Tessa is better than the women at Impact though.  But she should move on.


I heard she beat Brian Cage which just had me LOL when I imagined it in my head.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

haha.  Carmella has pyro now too?  Are they really trying to build her up as a royal rumble threat???


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

What a terrible top 10 matches list from wwe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2019)

WHY would Becky be the wrestler of the year??

She sucks for fucks sake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Yoooooooo

@Kisame3rd14 

@teddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What a terrible top 10 matches list from wwe.


You should have realized that WWE's "Official" Top 10 lists aren't accurate when Almas/Gargano didn't top last year's list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> You should have realized that WWE's "Official" Top 10 lists aren't accurate when Almas/Gargano didn't top last year's list.




Did Gargano vs Ciampa make the list?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

Austin theory looks like Negaverse will ospreay, where he decided to play semi pro lacrosse instead of crossfit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

So lars sullivan did widely availble gay porn before joining wwe...
Do with that knowledge what you will


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did Gargano vs Ciampa make the list?


No idea. I haven't seen it. I'm just speaking from prior experience. Ask @Rukia he should know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No idea. I haven't seen it. I'm just speaking from prior experience. Ask @Rukia he should know


Ah ok.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yoooooooo
> 
> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> @teddy



2 old has beens in a title match!?? Sounds familiar!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> 2 old has beens in a title match!?? Sounds familiar!


Yea Cena vs Orton


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> No idea. I haven't seen it. I'm just speaking from prior experience. Ask @Rukia he should know


I don’t think so.  And wasn’t that a 2018 match??


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> So lars sullivan did widely availble gay porn before joining wwe...
> Do with that knowledge what you will



This just raises more questions than it answers with that guy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

Shirker said:


> This just raises more questions than it answers with that guy.


I didnt believe it until i saw it. "FREAK" is right


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

Lars isn’t going to come back and be relevant as a wrestler tbh.  His time has passed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> So lars sullivan did widely availble gay porn before joining wwe...
> Do with that knowledge what you will


Huh no wonder he tried to be all macho. Dude hiding his true self


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2019)

Saw this highlight from SD...........



Fuck sakes, if I wanted to watch a dumpster fire I'd watch Cross Ange, at least there is fucking in that one there.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 28, 2019)

Gonna be honest... took waaaayy longer than it had any right taking all things considered.

Surprising amount of restraint from Vince.


----------



## teddy (Dec 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yoooooooo
> 
> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> @teddy


Genuinely interested and excited to see what comes of this


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 28, 2019)

So Triple H confirmed that HBK is fully in charge of NXT UK


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Triple H confirmed that HBK is fully in charge of NXT UK


Step 1: Kill uk wrestling
Step 2: Appoint hbk as necromancer
Step 3: Profit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> So Triple H confirmed that HBK is fully in charge of NXT UK


I was gonna like this but not sure how Shawn will run stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

teddy said:


> Genuinely interested and excited to see what comes of this


Jericho and Khan just made WK and that match more hyped and also for AEW


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I was gonna like this but not sure how Shawn will run stuff.


Like triple H but more super kicks


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

Lol.  The monster among men!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I was gonna like this but not sure how Shawn will run stuff.




The return of the Kliq but with less cocaine and being more PC.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

awesome crowd!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Like triple H but more super kicks



So super kick parties? 



PlacidSanity said:


> The return of the Kliq but with less cocaine and being more PC.



So RIP NXT UK huh?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 28, 2019)

Rukia said:


> awesome crowd!


Stop it this is fucking gold, why have i never seen this before??


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

Probably because you are like me and we only watched like 25% of Raw and Smackdown content this year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)

That was the hottest heckling I heard from a wwe crowd all year tbh though.  Usually the crowds were too bored to even chant “boring” during a long promo.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> That was the hottest heckling I heard from a wwe crowd all year tbh though.  Usually the crowds were too bored to even chant “boring” during a long promo.


Which is sad because they should've booed him out of the building or started miscellaneous chants to bury him because that was almost as bad as the Mcgillicutty promo. Even worse is there's some people on the comment section of the video saying his delivery wasn't bad, just the material .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> awesome crowd!


I just remembered lars gimmick was smart big physopath


Thats literally Rowan's gimmick now. Lars is dead on arrival


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2019)

Braun dancing is hilarious too guys.  Check out that clip.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lars isn't coming back, it's just been exposed that he's done some gay porn in the past. If that's not the final nail in the coffin, idk what is.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2019)

Surely that’s something wwe would have known about?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2019)

HBK in charge of NXT UK? 

Yo they never change man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2019)

Rukia said:


> awesome crowd!


What in the world....I don't remember this lmfao


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>



I'm not sure, if this new stipulation means anything, but the AXS TV cancellation surely is something that got NJPW officials reflect on things a bit.

Imagine a 1 hour show after Dynamite on TNT with occasional dream matches on TV and PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> We arent talking about the wwe we are talking about the fans
> 
> 1. Racist
> 2. Homophobe
> ...


yea he's finished. how can he even look the others backstage in the face after his gay porno got leaked. he already had a panic attack earlier this year, what do you think he'd do if someone made a joke backstage in Impact or something? He needs to leave america and get reconstructive surgery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea he's finished. how can he even look the others backstage in the face after his gay porno got leaked. he already had a panic attack earlier this year, what do you think he'd do if someone made a joke backstage in Impact or something? He needs to leave america and get reconstructive surgery.


Randy Orton legit will be the first guy making fun of him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Randy Orton legit will be the first guy making fun of him.


"Wanna know where my hands been?..."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Wanna know where my hands been?..."


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2019)

He was in what?! Yo  .


----------



## teddy (Dec 29, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


>


And jericho continues to show why he's the perfect champion to kick things off with for aew. i hope people appreciate how much this guy is doing for the company


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Wanna know where my hands been?..."


yea orton would make lars either kill himself or shoot up the backstage. its a good thing lars isn't in any previous era of pro wrestling or he'd get roasted by the entire locker room.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

teddy said:


> And jericho continues to show why he's the perfect champion to kick things off with for aew. i hope people appreciate how much this guy is doing for the company


Yeah dude's a once in a generation type of wrestler .


This not only has helped WK  in hype and potential more customers, but also helps AEW get the foot in the door with a working relationship with NJPW. Dude's definitely my MVP next year.

Still biased and saying Moxley is MVP this year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I'm not sure, if this new stipulation means anything, but the AXS TV cancellation surely is something that got NJPW officials reflect on things a bit.
> 
> Imagine a 1 hour show after Dynamite on TNT with occasional dream matches on TV and PPV.


It means either a big let down and Jericho is heel for life......or best ship canon in NJPW x AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 29, 2019)

@Shirker @PlacidSanity

Also jesus Christ it's really happening....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Randy Orton legit will be the first guy making fun of him.


Randy sleeps with every diva.  And he hazes every wrestler in the company.

and I still would want him around!  Dude is money!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Not to worry.  I have a replacement lined up for Lars.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> yea orton would make lars either kill himself or shoot up the backstage. its a good thing lars isn't in any previous era of pro wrestling or he'd get roasted by the entire locker room.



Potentially murdered by a choice few.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...or JBL would ask him for favors in the shower room....






Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker @PlacidSanity
> 
> Also jesus Christ it's really happening....



Archer implying that Trent is gonna wreck Moxley has done more to make me like him than the G1 did, not even joking.



Rukia said:


> Not to worry.  I have a replacement lined up for Lars.



Book it, dude's got a sitcom to promote.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> It means either a big let down and Jericho is heel for life......or best ship canon in NJPW x AEW



Time heals all wounds at some point.

I'm just a bit confused by NJPWs mindset that they see AEW as competition in the U.S., which is why they're still hung up on Kenny and The Elite leaving. They're U.S. Expansion is now solely fueled by their young lion house shows they're planning in the U.S. and their streaming service. AEW is so far ahead of them with an actual TV Deal on a big TV station and regular PPVs in the U.S. that I think NJPW should rather focus on themselves than the imaginary wolves hiding in the bushes.

At the end of the day, you have old people in suits in charge of NJPW / Bushiroad with a dated mindset. It's the same with Vince and Triple H. You're not getting a golden pot at the end of the rainbow by crushing anyone in a business that's not really in the public eye / mainstream. Wrestling was at its hottest when there was viable competition, but I guess the poisonous mindset of the biggest player in the game for many decades has caught onto other, because they have no other reference points.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> Potentially murdered by a choice few.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I could see him winding up dead while employed with ECW. Meanwhile JBL and Hardcore Holly would make sure his time there in the ruthless aggression era wouldn't be lonely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Lastier said:


> Time heals all wounds at some point.
> 
> I'm just a bit confused by NJPWs mindset that they see AEW as competition in the U.S., which is why they're still hung up on Kenny and The Elite leaving. They're U.S. Expansion is now solely fueled by their young lion house shows they're planning in the U.S. and their streaming service. AEW is so far ahead of them with an actual TV Deal on a big TV station and regular PPVs in the U.S. that I think NJPW should rather focus on themselves than the imaginary wolves hiding in the bushes.
> 
> At the end of the day, you have old people in suits in charge of NJPW / Bushiroad with a dated mindset. It's the same with Vince and Triple H. You're not getting a golden pot at the end of the rainbow by crushing anyone in a business that's not really in the public eye / mainstream. Wrestling was at its hottest when there was viable competition, but I guess the poisonous mindset of the biggest player in the game for many decades has caught onto other, because they have no other reference points.


Honestly though what NJPW wants to do in the US and what AEW does is way different. 

Part of me is trying not to buy the hype of WK potential win by Tanahashi cause AEW isn't acknowledging it themselves.

Although in BTE last week they did have a bit of a mention of NJPW .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2019)

SAFFF said:


> I could see him winding up dead while employed with ECW. Meanwhile JBL and Hardcore Holly would make sure his time there in the ruthless aggression era wouldn't be lonely.


Billy gunn got shit for being gimmick gay

God can only imagine having a cock in your mouth on camera


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Billy gunn got shit for being gimmick gay
> 
> God can only imagine having a cock in your mouth on camera


 
Maybe it won't be so bad in Japan or Mexico


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe it won't be so bad in Japan or Mexico


In mexico it would be worse

In mexico one of the top stars has a call and response of "Puto!" Which is like a combination of bitch and gay prostitute


At least japan had the golden lovers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> In mexico it would be worse
> 
> In mexico one of the top stars has a call and response of "Puto!" Which is like a combination of bitch and gay prostitute
> 
> ...




Well maybe he can change his entire gimmick now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Rusev shouldn’t be involved in the wedding unless he is turning heel.  Which would be stupid btw.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Orton announcing his retirement tonight?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev shouldn’t be involved in the wedding unless he is turning heel.  Which would be stupid btw.


Rusev should 100% no show. His entire persona now is he's free of Lana's BS. It'd make the most sense if Lana is the one who gets pissed off that Rusev has moved on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev should 100% no show. His entire persona now is he's free of Lana's BS. It'd make the most sense if Lana is the one who gets pissed off that Rusev has moved on


Rusev is the biggest idiot in the company if he gets involved in the segment.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 30, 2019)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Rusev should 100% no show. His entire persona now is he's free of Lana's BS. It'd make the most sense if Lana is the one who gets pissed off that Rusev has moved on



No, every babyface must be stupid and lose a lot to gain sympathy.

It worked half a decade ago for Bryan, so it must work for everyone else.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2019)

Well people, tonight is the last night WWE is on a UK channel that is on more than a couple million TVs.  Soon they'll see that 5000 views that one night and wish for it back.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2019)

Lastier said:


> No, every babyface must be stupid and lose a lot to gain sympathy.
> 
> It worked half a decade ago for Bryan, so it must work for everyone else.



And if it's been proven not to work several times, it's either the wrestler's fault for not being over or the fans' fault for not getting it and being hypercritical.



Nemesis said:


> Well people, tonight is the last night WWE is on a UK channel that is on more than a couple million TVs.  Soon they'll see that 5000 views that one night and wish for it back.



Totally forgot about the SkySports thing.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev is the biggest idiot in the company if he gets involved in the segment.



They'll make him act like Roman did during the Rusev/Lana wedding by crashing and just being a complete ass.

Just this time around there is a real reason.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

I will lose all respect for Rusev if he appears in that segment.  The only okay thing would be a heel turn.  (That I would blame on the company instead of Rusev.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Still my fave meme of 2019


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2019)

Vince/Triple H/Dunn are all not around tonight.  So if it all goes wrong it's on Heyman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 30, 2019)

As if Vince doesn't have his face on every monitor in gorilla ala the hydra scientist in captain America winter soldier.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2019)

Shirker said:


> And if it's been proven not to work several times, it's either the wrestler's fault for not being over or the fans' fault for not getting it and being hypercritical.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally forgot about the SkySports thing.


its always our faults. We should just shut up and accept whatever is thrown on tv like good fans.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Rusev is the biggest idiot in the company if he gets involved in the segment.


Can't a man be a salty little bitch that he lost his ungrateful wife?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Top 10 Themes of all time?
Base it on being iconic, a great theme, and fitting the character.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Top 10 Themes of all time?
> Base it on being iconic, a great theme, and fitting the character.



Do they have to be specifically made themes or public domain music used for entrance theme acceptable too?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Do they have to be specifically made themes or public domain music used for entrance theme acceptable too?


I would say all themes that were used more than for a couple weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Simple . Best theme of all time is Samoa Joe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Guess I'll tune into Raw if old man Vince isn't around. He should be getting XFL ready anyways


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow they made their babyfaces actual badasses. I'm shocked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Rusev going for it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rusev going for it



Wait.....what!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait.....what!?


He's done with Lana's shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's done with Lana's shit



And trading up for someone in their early 60's man must be huge into cougars.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

50/50 booking incoming?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> And trading up for someone in their early 60's man must be huge into cougars.


Well that and she got moneyz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Great match between  Black and Murphy but hopefully Vince doesn't run it into the ground.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well that and she got moneyz



Probably wants to relive the Basic Instinct sex scene back in the 90's.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Honestly, Black should challenging for a mid-card title by this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably wants to relive the Basic Instinct sex scene back in the 90's.


She was Lana before Lana.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> She was Lana before Lana.



Well Stone aleady the better actress as she has a Golden Glob award under her belt along with a Academy Award nomination while Lana just has the BBC.:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Is this going to be another Rowan squash match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Cool, a scheduled piss break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Man AEW gives jobbers a storyline while WWE could have had something fun with a jobber revealing the cage but alas


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Rowan is obsessed with Lana.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Welp  WWE wanting people to turn away from their product for every time they cut to a Lana segment, c'est la vie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man AEW gives jobbers a storyline while WWE could have had something fun with a jobber revealing the cage but alas



Hearing Russo wanting to offer his "free" advice to the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp  WWE wanting people to turn away from their product for every time they cut to a Lana segment, c'est la vie.


Funny enough I haven't seen the outrage for oversexualizing Lana. 



Also Melina is going nuts on Twitter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing Russo wanting to offer his "free" advice to the company.


*Insert The Elite laughter*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Charlotte microphone time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Melina is going nuts on Twitter



Still pissed that MoJo left for thiccer pastures.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Is this a heel promo?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there a point to this segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Still pissed that MoJo left for thiccer pastures.


Well Mojo missed her too  


Nah apparently a friend of hers sexually assaulted someone at a show and she's defending him


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Nattie vs Charlotte could be good.  But I have no interest in it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Nattie vs Charlotte could be good.  But I have no interest in it.


Back to focusing on laundry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Is the women's roster that paper thin they are having to use to go to jobber girl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

"New aggressive side" then what the fuck was the attitude she was showing with Lacey Evens.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

The 24/7 title near Charlotte. Never thought I'd see the lack of respect


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> The 24/7 title near Charlotte. Never thought I'd see the lack of respect



Wouldn't be surprised is she ended up holding the damn thing by night's end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Look Tessa, you can beat up people of the opposite sex here as well.  Please come.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Look Tessa, you can beat up people of the opposite sex here as well.  Please come.


But can she face Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 30, 2019)

Natalya was lying on her shoulders for like 10 seconds before tapping out without the ref doing anything.

I laffed


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

why does this Liv Morgan build remind me of the Emmalina gimmick, or the Eva Marie gimmic?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Liv unless you're sister Abigail nobody cares


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

This is getting no reaction.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2019)

Damn the crowd was completely dead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

2019 the year of our Lord, can you feel the apathy from the crowd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Damn the crowd was completely dead.





PlacidSanity said:


> 2019 the year of our Lord, can you feel the apathy from the crowd



Should have just done UE VS OC and they get reactions they want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

The OC shouldn’t have lost that.  They needed a win streak.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Think Becky drops the title to Asuka?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2019)

So what's under Rowen's cage? An item we already know, or something completely new?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> Think Becky drops the title to Asuka?


Probably . Although I see Asuka losing the belt to Ronda or Charlotte at Mania.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2019)

Lol crowd comes alive for the finish.

They need like a saying or catchphrase to eame the crowd up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Welp shit break coming up.  I would say piss break but with anything Lana the BBC it's enough to cause bowel movements.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Job squad out to collect that figurine pay check.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Why do you guys think Becky is losing?  The whole premise of this match is to help Becky get her win back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Is McIntyre a babyface?  That promo makes no sense otherwise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Is McIntyre a babyface?  That promo makes no sense otherwise.



Creative throwing shit on the wall to see what sticks is my best guess for this turn of events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

You know the Becky contract storyline sounds a lot like the Moxley situation


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

This has been a weird show.  Mostly in a good way tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Lol crowd comes alive for the finish.
> 
> They need like a saying or catchphrase to eame the crowd up.


They need Cena


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Imagine if Becky goes to AEW


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Orton segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Either Randy's selling is immaculate, or this is serious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

I dont buy it. Randy is faking to get to AJ.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

If it were serious. Why does he have to struggle his way into the ring?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Yep figured as much. Dude faked it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Makes AJ look really stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

AJ ruining the segment.  It’s going on too long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Welp AJ the dumb ass.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp AJ the dumb ass.


Let’s see if Rusev can outdo him.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Damn.  Zelina!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Another squash match?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2019)

Orton playing me for a second during the speech. Glad I can still get worked, means I'm not a lost cause completely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Zelina is the star.  Not Andrade.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Zelina is the star.  Not Andrade.


Or Ricochet.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby isn’t dressed professionally.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

People handed out Rusev day signs?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Good idea to mute the audience.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2019)

Power temporary went out so taking it as a sign from God not to watch this shit.  Catch it later on the highlights.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Here comes the train wreck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

I guess Rusev is probably in the cake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Hahahahahaha Lana called herself a superstar


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Lashley doesn’t really come off as a bad guy in this storyline.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

What chants and this is boring chants


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

The makeup is what has my attention now.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

The  crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

King has turned on this segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Raw got overrun rights again?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Jerry.....Jerry......Jerry......


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

This is utter cringe


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby's wife?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2019)

This is unironically the best thing ive ever fucking seen in my pofe


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

LIV!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

This is funny.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

I don’t think the crowd knows who Liv is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

So this is Liv's big showing. Jesus fuck


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes, a lesbian storyline!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> So this is Liv's big showing. Jesus fuck


Lesbian liv is life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

Even through all this garbage Rusev got a pop.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

lIV x sONYA PLEASE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 30, 2019)

This shit had me chuckling


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

I like it for Liv tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm glad people enjoyed it but this ending was worse than Dynamite's by a mile.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

This was better than Lashley’s Sisters or Bayley, this is your life.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Liv was the best part of that segment.  Zelina was the best part of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2019)

Frankly wwe tried to appease all of their fans tonight.  They gave them Murphy vs Black.  They did the crazy sports entertainment angle.  They set up Championship matches for next week.  They set up a Royal Rumble match.

this was better than a lot of what they gave me in 2019.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2019)

The ladies of WWE are smoking hot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2019)

Ive hated this rusev angle since the beginning


But that shit had me literally crying laughing. I feel so dirty


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ive hated this rusev angle since the beginning
> 
> 
> But that shit had me literally crying laughing. I feel so dirty




I sorta get the fun in utter trash and I won't put any of you guys down for it, but the more you find it entertaining the more WWE is gonna assume this is what you will want from them


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2019)

The worst thing on the show was jobber vs Rowan imo.  And the OC vs street profits was up there too tbh!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2019)

For anyone that missed it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> I sorta get the fun in utter trash and I won't put any of you guys down for it, but the more you find it entertaining the more WWE is gonna assume this is what you will want from them


Its hit the magic note of so bad its good, as opposed to everything rowan does, most ricochet promos, shorty g, and everything baron corbin does


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its hit the magic note of so bad its good, as opposed to everything rowan does, most ricochet promos, shorty g, and everything baron corbin does


Yea but their warped logic will think it's good so they ante up the cucking and story to a point every one on the roster is a clown for losing or being part of the story. At the end of the day I accept what WWE is now. It will never change.  Still would like to warn that this will reach Katie Vick levels eventually.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey kids.

How was the last RAW before 2020?


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2019)

The Juice Man said:


> Hey kids.
> 
> How was the last RAW before 2020?



Lana accidentally did Black Face and Lashley accidentally did White Face.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2019)

feeling giddy af about this gold rush

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 31, 2019)

I didn't hate the wedding segment to end of the show. Sure it went on too long and it wasn't very good, but at some point people should know what to expect from WWE. Certain storylines, segments, tropes, etc. have been repeated themselves for decades on WWE TV and they won't go away as long as Vince is in charge.

Also, people getting upset over the presentation of the LGBTQ community should do some research and realize that this is a show booked by 60 and 70 year olds to cater to another 70+ year old. They live in their own bubble and that bubble is not the real world.

Murphy vs Black was very good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

teddy said:


> feeling giddy af about this gold rush


Just no Jay White winning please. Fuck Jay White.


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

teddy said:


>



Probably gonna be an all time WK 

I swear I gotta sleep early if I want to watch all of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2019)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just no Jay White winning please. Fuck Jay White.





_[BREATHING INTENSIFIES]_



Jon Moxley said:


> Probably gonna be an all time WK
> 
> I swear I gotta sleep early if I want to watch all of it



remember it's a 2 day event and both are likely gonna be 4 hours so pace yourself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

teddy said:


> _[BREATHING INTENSIFIES]_
> 
> 
> 
> remember it's a 2 day event and both are likely gonna be 4 hours so pace yourself


Dammit man , this man costed Moxley G1 


I'll never forgive you for this Teddy 

Yeah I'll probably watch a few matches live then finish later in the day .


----------



## teddy (Dec 31, 2019)

My sleep schedule is fucked up enough to perfectly accommodate getting through the show so it works out for me 


just try your best to avoid spoilers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

teddy said:


> My sleep schedule is fucked up enough to perfectly accommodate getting into through the show so it works out for me
> 
> 
> just try your best to avoid spoilers


I'll try. I really hope nothing BIG happens while I'm asleep cause I'll be livid


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2019)

Mox I'll just say it now, don't get carried away with posting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Mox I'll just say it now, don't get carried away with posting





What if something exciting happens though?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2019)

I didn't say you couldn't post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't say you couldn't post!


But nobody will be on to talk about it


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2019)

Use the edit button with timestamps!

Don't make me forget to sleep and buy wrestlekingdom and get grouchy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Use the edit button with timestamps!
> 
> Don't make me forget to sleep and buy wrestlekingdom and get grouchy!


Fine


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I didn't hate the wedding segment to end of the show. Sure it went on too long and it wasn't very good, but at some point people should know what to expect from WWE. Certain storylines, segments, tropes, etc. have been repeated themselves for decades on WWE TV and they won't go away as long as Vince is in charge.
> 
> Also, people getting upset over the presentation of the LGBTQ community should do some research and realize that this is a show booked by 60 and 70 year olds to cater to another 70+ year old. They live in their own bubble and that bubble is not the real world.
> 
> Murphy vs Black was very good.


The actor that looked like Bill Belichick did a really good job!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2019)

Wait WK is today??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait WK is today??


Nah this Saturday and Sunday.


Happy New Years brothers. Hope wrestling is good to you this year .


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year! We should all try out at the performance center drunk


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Happy New Year! We should all try out at the performance center drunk


 Nah Vince already saw my face. I don't want to job.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah Vince already saw my face. I don't want to job.



Wear a wig!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wear a wig!



Nah cause old man might confuse a person wearing a wig as a tranny. Look at all his skits with wigs


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2020)

Local indy can be hillarious.  Couple days ago the falls count anywhere match that I talked about ended up in the pub/resturant down the road from the event where my sister's family were eating.

Likely try to catch their next event if I'm in town that weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Local indy can be hillarious.  Couple days ago the falls count anywhere match that I talked about ended up in the pub/resturant down the road from the event where my sister's family were eating.
> 
> Likely try to catch their next event if I'm in town that weekend.



Did they get to be part of it?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did they get to be part of it?



Nah the performers were by the entrance (easy in and out obvious reasons.). They were further to the back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Best subreddit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nah the performers were by the entrance (easy in and out obvious reasons.). They were further to the back.


Ah still they got to see a show at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Best subreddit


Damn


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2020)

Surfed that subreddit for 2 minutes and had to pat my head a little


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

I didn't know ghosts were invited


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I didn't know ghosts were invited



Who put Bay-bay in the corner?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Who put Bay-bay in the corner?


Probably the Doctor. Didn't want to see Cole and Janela to scuffle over her


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2020)

Every time Seth tries to call himself the Messiah in this gimmick he has now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Almost time for Dynamite. 

Cody vs Darby up first. Gonna be awesome 

Arn Anderson


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

New Year, can AEW make a statement tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> New Year, can AEW make a statement tonight.


Yea this show is semi important to the first quarter


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

I like that Arn is actually coaching Cody.
We all know the actual reason for why managers exist, but the keyfabe reason is often lost on me. Being there to observe the match and give your buddy some pointers helps it out a lot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I like that Arn is actually coaching Cody.
> We all know the actual reason for why managers exist, but the keyfabe reason is often lost on me. Being there to observe the match and give your buddy some pointers helps it out a lot.


Plus it gives the visual of it being a competitive sport.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Hmm noticing that the pacing of the match has slowed a bit.  Probably to give the crow more time to react to what's going on in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm noticing that the pacing of the match has slowed a bit.  Probably to give the crow more time to react to what's going on in the ring.


Cody matches are old school so it was bound to .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

lol, I kinda wonder why the crowd boo'd. Did someone try and fail to catch the turnbuckle? 

Anyway, liking the style of this match to far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

How in the hell did D'arby kick out of that move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> lol, I kinda wonder why the crowd boo'd. Did someone try and fail to catch the turnbuckle?
> 
> Anyway, liking the style of this match to far.


Yea same. It's fast paced but still maintains old school grapple.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> lol, I kinda wonder why the crowd boo'd. Did someone try and fail to catch the turnbuckle?
> 
> Anyway, liking the style of this match to far.


Yeah the dude dropped it lol


I wonder what codys yearly belt budget is


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Seems like everyone's batteries have been recharged somewhat.

Camerawork is better, sound is good, D'Arby and Cody are givin' some solid psych in this match and even JR sounds a little reinvigorated.

Breaks in american televised wrasslin' need to become a standard.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

I think Undisputed is going raw/smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuck sake, D'arby trying to kill himself.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Another draw?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sake, D'arby trying to kill himself.


RIP Darby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

So Cody with a win over D'arby.  Also a great showing by Allen during that match.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

>Arn tells Cody to get his knees up as D'Arby is in midair, which directly leads to the match finish.

Actual coaching managers needs to be a standard


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Arn: PUT YOUR KNEES UP ASSHOLE!

Cody: Oh shit, good idea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

The redemption of Daniels?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

I love Sammy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

So Statlander had a previous engagement and now we get a four way for the women's belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shida


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Statlander had a previous engagement and now we get a four way for the women's belt.


She'll still get her shot next week.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

I bet if it were not for Adam Cole, Britt Baker would be a nobody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I bet if it were not for Adam Cole, Britt Baker would be a nobody.


Ouch.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Return of Riho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

Riho needs to do what Kairi Sane did and thicken up a bit. Literally a toothpick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Dammit, wanting Shida to pull a win out of this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, wanting Shida to pull a win out of this.


Same. Baker and Nyla aren't ready.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

Shida is dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shida Nooooooo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Riho needs to do what Kairi Sane did and thicken up a bit. Literally a toothpick.


For comparison Sane is 40 lbs heavier than Riho


Riho is literally from paper mario


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Fuck sakes, Shida sacrificed for Nyla.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

Brit Baker is like Peyton Royce level and hotness


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> For comparison Sane is 40 lbs heavier than Riho
> 
> 
> Riho is literally from paper mario


How heavy was Sane when she joined WWE?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Every woman goes for the suplex spot on nyla


Statlander is gonna hit it, mark my words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> How heavy was Sane when she joined WWE?


Prob 110ish


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

Michinoku driver almost sealed it or Shida

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh shit Shida hit the green arrow!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Damn, crowd was pissed Shida didn't get the pin. So Riho retains.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, crowd was pissed Shida didn't get the pin. So Riho retains.


Shida will get her win at Double or Nothing .

Also Riho is dead.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Oh... so they're doing this after all.

Welp!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shida will get her win at Double or Nothing .
> 
> Also Riho is dead.


Stat is gonna win next week

Double or nothing is in may. I can get behind that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Well there went Janellal's nuts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well there went Janellal's nuts.


Soul stealing dick punch


Most forbidden of all jutsu


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well there went Janellal's nuts.


Penelope a Thot confirmed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Damn Roberts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Heard the Dark Order celebrated at the local Whataburger.....Evil Uno shut the place down with all the number 4's ordered there.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Roberts's call of Mox is a mood


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Boo Moxley didn't care to show up in Corpus. Was the city too innocuous for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boo Moxley didn't care to show up in Corpus. Was the city too innocuous for him.


Yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Mox having a long match when he's set for WK


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox having a long match when he's set for WK


He has 3 days to recover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Are they teasing a Mox/Orange program.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He has 3 days to recover


Also did. JR mention his WK match?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are they teasing a Mox/Orange program.


Dat Big pocket energy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also did. JR mention his WK match?


If he did I didnt catch it


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are they teasing a Mox/Orange program.



Bruh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If he did I didnt catch it


He said Mox has a long travel ahead this weekend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

But the Dark Order promised burgers..... for Evil Uno to eat in front of you.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But the Dark Order promised burgers..... for Evil Uno to eat in front of you.


You're killing me stop


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow jericho made a pretty compelling offer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Lool Sammy trying to get with Nickelodeon star's sister


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

The fuck is Sammy doing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Dustin hitting a Canadian destroyer is always nice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Dammit, crowd was denied Shattered Dreams.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Sammy gets his first win the only way he knows how: pissing people off


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice BTE segment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

The biggest jerk on the planet is here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Nice BTE segment


Some people on Discord sent the surveys and mentioned BTE skits on Dynamite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

So any guesses on the stipulations.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any guesses on the stipulations.


A shit ton


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Handicap match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

MJF is a top 5 heel in the world right now.

Also, the Canadian Destroyer is becoming overused in my opinion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> MJF is a top 5 heel in the world right now.
> 
> Also, the Canadian Destroyer is becoming overused in my opinion.


You're not wrong. They gotta tone it down.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 1, 2020)

It will be refreshing to see a steel cage match where the cage isn't painted some hokey ass color.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

MJF going savage with that last stipulation.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

The only thing I know about Wardlow is that he delivered some clumsy looking punches when invading that one match.

...So good luck to Cody with that match I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The only thing I know about Wardlow is that he delivered some clumsy looking punches when invading that one match.
> 
> ...So good luck to Cody with that match I guess.


Maybe he's improved?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> MJF is a top 5 heel in the world right now.


He's toeing the line of being "liked as a heel" more than being a "hated heel". He's still going to have to put work in to get genuine heat instead of continuous praise. I can't consider him a top5 heel until that hate becomes legitimate but I'll concede top10.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Nooo Sad Riho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

So Britt Baker has a point though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 1, 2020)

The infographic for Hangman: "has been drinking"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Britt Baker has a point though.


You dont hurt Riho though 


She deserves a paradigm shift


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Riho during that segment: "I don't understand what the fuck this white bitch sayin' why is she yelling I'm trying to have an interview here and my back hurts I hope she stops soon."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

BTE theme song


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Also um the guy that was next to Riho, wasn't he kidnapped by PAC in Corpus.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also um the guy that was next to Riho, wasn't he kidnapped by PAC in Corpus.


Yeah they never resolved that


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also um the guy that was next to Riho, wasn't he kidnapped by PAC in Corpus.



He got better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yeah they never resolved that


Was on BTE.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yeah they never resolved that



Not on TV unfortunately, no.
On BTE, he showed up and just told Kenny that PAC roughed him up. He then teased joining Dark Order because he was tired of getting beat up.

Kinda wish they wouldn't do main-show continuity on a semi-parody internet series, but whatever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Did Kenny just do the Montez Ford meme?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2020)

case in point on Canadian Destroyers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

Shouldn't have mentioned destroyer @Gibbs


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

It's always lit when these 6 get into the ring, holy shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2020)

Rey tagged in to be murdered oh god


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 1, 2020)

Very fun match, so Elite takes the win for tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2020)

Kinda cheating for Ken to do the One Winged Angel on and then pin someone he just murdered, but hey, VP privileges I guess.

Gonna miss Fenix.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

A running match?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 1, 2020)

I thought it was a fun show 6.5/10, glad they let Kenny get the much needed pinfall victory, even if it was in triples. 

Cant wait to see a metallic looking steel cage, unlike that bright red or matte black shit WWE uses to make it seem less violent and more marketable.

I really give MOX a lot of credit because as of now he seems like a draw to me, I never seen this from him in WWE. Personally speaking I still hate his mannerisms, the rolling shoulders, the rolling jaw/mouth lick, and the strut. But I still recognize that he's doing his best and outside of Jericho and maybe Cody he's clearly the most important cog in the machine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

RIP Jon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> MJF is a top 5 heel in the world right now.
> 
> Also, the Canadian Destroyer is becoming overused in my opinion.


Need tanahashi to stop give a lesson on the concept of less is more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

teddy said:


> Need tanahashi to stop give a lesson on the concept of less is more


I've accepted that tana is gonna lose tomorrow


----------



## teddy (Jan 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I've accepted that tana is gonna lose tomorrow


...


me too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2020)

teddy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> me too




we'll still get a good show but........... no destino of friendship


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> MJF is a top 5 heel in the world right now.
> 
> Also, the Canadian Destroyer is becoming overused in my opinion.



Canadian destroyer should have remained Petey Williams only move.  He knew how to work with others to make it look epic.  Everyone and their mother using it makes it look like someone went into CAW mode and put it on their own made characters over and over.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2020)

So no Keith Lee and Dijac team in dusty classic


Riddle and Dunn are winning


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 2, 2020)

Are we supposed to believe than Shanna is still out from Nyla putting her through a table while Riho is fine 2 segments later?

Come on, at least an appearance ringside with a pissed-off face would've been fine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2020)

Lastier said:


> Are we supposed to believe than Shanna is still out from Nyla putting her through a table while Riho is fine 2 segments later?
> 
> Come on, at least an appearance ringside with a pissed-off face would've been fine.



She might still be at revpro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm done.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2020)

It had to happen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2020)

teddy said:


> It had to happen


What did?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2020)

If Nyla's new gimmick is that she just puts people through tables for no reason, I can learn to warm up to her, tell ya what


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If Nyla's new gimmick is that she just puts people through tables for no reason, I can learn to warm up to her, tell ya what


Bubba Ray loved this too lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2020)

@teddy My soul it's being played with

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @teddy My soul it's being played with



Fingers crossed for a good deal that benefits both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Fingers crossed for a good deal that benefits both.



This feels like the Macho Man (AEW) and Hulk Hogan (NJPW) type of team up


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Fingers crossed for a good deal that benefits both.



The partnership with NJPW hasn't exactly set the world on fire for RoH and CMLL as far as I know.

The one who needs the other more will always be at a disadvantage in such a relationship. You can't get the carny out of the wrestling business.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Renee announces she goes to Japan. People blow up her twitter lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 3, 2020)

Corey mocking them all by saying "Sure she's totally going to be on NJPW."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Corey mocking them all by saying "Sure she's totally going to be on NJPW."


Sasha trying to jump with her and Will wants to hang out with Moxley again . Man WK has never had this much hype before.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2020)

Aew popped a bigger rating vs the nxt awards show and the sugar bowl than nxt did when it went unopposed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aew popped a bigger rating vs the nxt awards show and the sugar bowl than nxt did when it went unopposed


Wow thats impressive. Also WK is almost here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wow thats impressive. Also WK is almost here


Got my subscription to njw all set

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Got my subscription to njw all set


I better do so as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 3, 2020)

So AEW got near 1million views at 967,000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Gonna get mine tonight. Won't be able to watch cuz I gotta be up for work, but I'll try to catch the archive in the morning.
> 
> Will definitely be here Sunday though.
> 
> ...


Honestly it's due to the meme thats blown up in Japan.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So AEW got near 1million views at 967,000


Im just surprised 500k people would rather watch an awards show that nxt

But then you look at the demos and 400k of them are 55+, goddamn boomers


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly it's due to the meme thats blown up in Japan.



Meme? What meme?

...
...If "ok boomer" is responsible for something wrestling related in Japan, I'm setting fire to a Starbucks and locking the doors....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Meme? What meme?
> 
> ...
> ...If "ok boomer" is responsible for something wrestling related in Japan, I'm setting fire to a Starbucks and locking the doors....


That basically Shota Umino became Jon's illegitimate son .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh, okay good.

Although I wouldn't really call that a meme so much as I'd call it a factual statement, but whatevs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh, okay good.
> 
> Although I wouldn't really call that a meme so much as I'd call it a factual statement, but whatevs.


 

It's still crazy though because in the time those two were together, Moxley might have helped NJPW create their next Ace.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 3, 2020)

Feels good to be European to have a good night sleep, wake up and be able to watch WK14 with your morning tea and biscuits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

Lastier said:


> Feels good to be European to have a good night sleep, wake up and be able to watch WK14 with your morning tea and biscuits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

I have to either stay up all day or sleep right now and wake up at 11 pm my time. God I hate this so much


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So AEW got near 1million views at 967,000



I think it's almost even more impressive that they scored a 0.36 in the 18-49 key demo with so many college football games going on at the same time and them doing over 10 Mil viewers.

Didn't they also do a good rating when the baseball world series was on at the same time? I think big live sporting events might make it more likely for those 18-49 demo to watch AEW live than to DVR it like they usually do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2020)

Jesus Christ Colt...... I mean...... holy shit man!?

And Statlander preformed at that event rather than go foe AEW Women's gold.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jesus Christ Colt...... I mean...... holy shit man!?
> 
> And Statlander preformed at that event rather than go foe AEW Women's gold.



Yeah ......that Colt one is weird but eh.......


She had prior booking with that promotion and AEW said she should honor it. She still gets a title shot next week.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah ......that Colt one is weird but eh.......
> 
> 
> She had prior booking with that promotion and AEW said she should honor it. She still gets a title shot next week.



NWA going to have to scrub down their national title hard to get Colt's stench off of it.

And already knew she had agree to appear on Joey's show and AEW allowed her to keep her word, but to be on a show where a guy had to kiss the dink


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> NWA going to have to scrub down their national title hard to get Colt's stench off of it.
> 
> And already knew she had agree to appear on Joey's show and AEW allowed her to keep her word, but to be on a show where a guy had to kiss the dink



Heard she put on a great match though so it can be forgiven


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

Lacey Evans is a likable face.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

Bliss looking cheeky tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

I think Sasha's breast just fell out


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

Shame-us


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

MORRISSON SIGHTING


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

Otis hulking up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh no this is lining up perfectly for roman  vs feind at mania


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

USOS back!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)

USOOOOOOOO


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2020)

Almost off work and posting this again for posterity


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2020)

4 hours till wrestle kingdom


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2020)

Dammit Gibbs I tell Mox to keep calm with the multi posts please calm down too 

Also outside of Daniel Bryan everyone that has feuded with Bray has gone heel since Bray returned.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Dammit Gibbs I tell Mox to keep calm with the multi posts please calm down too
> 
> Also outside of Daniel Bryan everyone that has feuded with Bray has gone heel since Bray returned.


He changed everyone, even Bryan went from heel to face. Also he reverted them to the personalities of which they were most successful in kayfabe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Dammit Gibbs I tell Mox to keep calm with the multi posts please calm down too
> 
> Also outside of Daniel Bryan everyone that has feuded with Bray has gone heel since Bray returned.


Thanks for being so nice about it 


Daniel Bryan is BESTO babyface. He's cemented as the loved one forever 



Also holy shit still gotta wait 3 hours for Wrestle Kingdom to start


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He changed everyone, even Bryan went from heel to face. Also he reverted them to the personalities of which they were most successful in kayfabe.



Honestly didn't think about Bryan because he was already changing when Rowan (wait a minute. Wyatt family member) betrayed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Ugh so tired . Want to watch WK though 


Give me strength Santa


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ugh so tired . Want to watch WK though
> 
> 
> Give me strength Santa



You'll have the energy of Shota when mox demanded to be in G1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You'll have the energy of Shota when mox demanded to be in G1.


Well WK is about to start soon . Thank god 


So it begins


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You'll have the energy of Shota when mox demanded to be in G1.


he just needs a woman to whisper ara ara in his ears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> he just needs a woman to whisper ara ara in his ears.


Hey don't you put that evil on him 



Also I won't be spamming here since AEW's discord has a chat


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh boy someone's going to die


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Oh boy someone's going to die


 


Archer did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Kenny couldn't do it, Archer couldn't do it, Finn couldn't. 


It's Suzuki or nothing in killing MOX


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

The japanese don't know yet but this about to be a 2nd deathmatch


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Kenny couldn't do it, Archer couldn't do it, Finn couldn't.
> 
> 
> It's Suzuki or nothing in killing MOX


Don't forget about juice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> The japanese don't know yet but this about to be a 2nd deathmatch


They know. They thirst for more 


but seriously this match and the death match have had the most pop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Don't forget about juice


 I meant Juice my bad


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They know. They thirst for more
> 
> 
> but seriously this match and the death match have had the most pop


And we still have white/naito and okada/ibushi. they going to be emotionally whipped by the time it's over lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> And we still have white/naito and okada/ibushi. they going to be emotionally whipped by the time it's over lmao


Too bad the Jericho and Tanahashi isn't today. I am nervous about the winner 


Also we're getting Bullet Club Moxley. I can feel it.


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

God almighty these sequences


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Too bad the Jericho and Tanahashi isn't today. I am nervous about the winner
> 
> 
> Also we're getting Bullet Club Moxley. I can feel it.


Cutthroat Death Rider Era?

i can dig it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Cutthroat Death Rider Era?
> 
> i can dig it



G.O.D interfere with Juice tomorrow.......... and invite Mox to the club.

I feel like there's so much big news coming tomorrow 

dammit 


also goddamn Will is too good


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Hiromu collapsing or did his spidey sense of a hidden blade trigger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Hiromu collapsing or did his spidey sense of a hidden blade trigger


Hiromu is a tricky man who knows Will's tricks. He's ready


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

GODDAMN !! HIMORU VS WILL WAS GODLY!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Finisher doesn't work? whip out a new one


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Jesus this fucking match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Jesus this fucking match



The show was going meh but it's really picked up these last two matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Knife Pirate take my energy!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Fuck Jay White

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> _BREEEEEEAAAATHE
> 
> _



Jon was part of SwitchBlade Conspiracy in CZW , I'm sure I can breathe with the Switchblade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Naito fans on suicide watch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Naito fans on suicide watch


So am I


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Gedo personally insuring his booking decisions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH  MY GOD!!!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

I love how fucking disrespectful these 2 are being


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

The pacing of this match is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> The pacing of this match is



It makes sense psychologically but god Jay White matches bore me.

Yeah I'm getting tired. I"m heading out. I'll catch up on Ibushi vs Okada tomorrow


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

So much spitting in this match


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Oh shit step one of naito 2 belts!



Jon Moxley said:


> It makes sense psychologically but god Jay White matches bore me.
> 
> Yeah I'm getting tired. I"m heading out. I'll catch up on Ibushi vs Okada tomorrow


Sleep well brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> Oh shit step one of naito 2 belts!
> 
> 
> Sleep well brother


Naito!!! 


Thanks dude. See you tomorrow hopefully. Part 2.


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

That okada entrance was hidden final boss shit. good lord

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2020)

Bold booking decisions tonight


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Let me just say that I feel every ibushi strike. Like i physically shoot back as if the friend just hit me through the screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

I forgot about WK.  I guess you guys are going to mostly be fixated on it the next couple of days..


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

You can be fixated with some of us if you want to...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Smh poor Ibushi.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 4, 2020)

Heard Ospreay-Takahashi was MOTN, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Heard Ospreay-Takahashi was MOTN, I'll have to check that out.


That one and Okada vs Ibushi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2020)

Match of the night really just depends on what you were looking for on a match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Match of the night really just depends on what you were looking for on a match


I had Okada vs Ibushi , Will vs Takahashi , and Mox vs Archer as my top three.


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

So we're forming a prayer circle for naito right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

teddy said:


> So we're forming a prayer circle for naito right?


Yes. Also for the death of Juice since Mox brought up that G1 loss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2020)

You ready @teddy  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2020)

Always


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Always


Damn first match was eh. Now 30 minute stop time


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not sure how long i'll be up, but I'm here.

Planned on watching night one tonight, but I have a curse where whenever I plans for the day, my place of employment likes to be cute.

Going in semi blind with the double champ situation, and there are matches I still need to see, but fuck it, not letting shit get to me in 2020, leggo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not sure how long i'll be up, but I'm here.
> 
> Planned on watching night one tonight, but I have a curse where whenever I plans for the day, my place of employment likes to be cute.
> 
> Going in semi blind with the double champ situation, and there are matches I still need to see, but fuck it, not letting shit get to me in 2020, leggo.


I'm on AEW discord but I'll try to chat here with you guys


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dats fine. Probably gonna be too tired to interact much, and will mostly be staring at the Taima chat.

Wanted to get NJPW world, but the second I signed up my Google password check started freaking the fuck out, so I'll stay away from there for now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Grabbed some grub now I'm ready for real


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Grabbed some grub now I'm ready for real


they showed the AEW title in the intro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> they showed the AEW title in the intro


Totally no working relationship being developed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Totally no working relationship being developed


Yeah none 


I'm nervous


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

*Music has been removed due to copyrights*


biggest heel in the business


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

DANIEL BRYAN TO NJPW CONFIRMED!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> DANIEL BRYAN TO NJPW CONFIRMED!!



Camera adds 10(0) years, apparently


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

LIger


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

dammit I"m shedding tears .


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Camera adds 10(0) years, apparently


Went to the hyperbaric champer one too many times


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

smh treating Liger in such a way is blasphemy!


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Damn takahashi more aggressive than usual


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Liger lost


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Servers couldn't handle the pain


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Also the english stream just cut off. thankfully the japanese stream works fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Also the english stream just cut off. thankfully the japanese stream works fine



In b4 everyone jumps on it


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Servers couldn't handle the pain


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Totally no working relationship being developed



Plot twist it's already done and it was done when Bucks/Cody went off to create AEW. 

Everything since then has been ploys to throw people off.  Including bullshit stories like "NJPW try to get Omega banned from Japan."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2020)

Lyger going out taking the loss. A salute to the man for his career and going out the right, professional way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist it's already done and it was done when Bucks/Cody went off to create AEW.
> 
> Everything since then has been ploys to throw people off.  Including bullshit stories like "NJPW try to get Omega banned from Japan."


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

My whole app is down


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> My whole app is down


Try it again, it just got back.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist it's already done and it was done when Bucks/Cody went off to create AEW.
> 
> Everything since then has been ploys to throw people off.  Including bullshit stories like "NJPW try to get Omega banned from Japan."



You're joking, but man, I wouldn't really be shocked at this point.
It'd certainly explain a lot.

------------

In other news, question for the more NJPW literate: has Taiji Ishimori always been this fuckin' cut? It's _almost _distracting.


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Still nothing man. I hope they have this resolved by the singles matches kick in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Still nothing man. I hope they have this resolved by the singles matches kick in


can't watch on computer?


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're joking, but man, I wouldn't really be shocked at this point.
> It'd certainly explain a lot.
> 
> ------------
> ...


Yes. man been looking like a terminator since he got back


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't watch on computer?


Don't have one and i can't get this to work on my firestick or phone right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

>Style's Clash

the fuck?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Styles Clash jesus christ


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Don't have one and i can't get this to work on my firestick or phone right now


damn dude. I hope it gets fixed.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Good finish to a solid, fun match,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Bullet Club are a bunch of jobbers now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

god I can't take Zack Sabre Jr. He bothers me too much


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Fuck happened to Zack's manager?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Fuck happened to Zack's manager?


He joined Suzuki-gun . He doesn't need a manager .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He joined Suzuki-gun . He doesn't need a manager .



That so?
Well, whatever, I guess it makes sense. Gonna miss "HE ISSSS" though.

Match is pretty good so far. ZSJ's matches are the kind you gotta take a break in between lest you find out they're mostly the same, that said, the sameyness is always a spectacle whenever I watch it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That so?
> Well, whatever, I guess it makes sense. Gonna miss "HE ISSSS" though.
> 
> Match is pretty good so far. ZSJ's matches are the kind you gotta take a break in between lest you find out they're mostly the same, that said, the sameyness is always a spectacle whenever I watch it.


Some miss him so don't worry the feeling is kinda mutual.

I like the technical part but GODDAMN HIS HEAD, is distracting


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Just using taimatv. looking like a solid match so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Kripes,* I* felt that kick


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

I ain't going to lie it was fun watching them scramble for a pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

well that was fun . Not too long but solid tech wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

IT'S MY BOY'S TIME!


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Juice looking like he fresh off the casting couch


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mox lookin' blitzed as FUCK


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Juice wasting no time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

dammit Darby Allin why did you tell Juice your secret?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

...
...
...Juice Robinson looks like a white Xavier Woods pre-New Day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

MOX WITH THE WIN!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not the most exciting match, but holy shit that last strike exchange was such *pure glorious violence.*


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Juice nerfed himself with this look


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

OH MY GOD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

WHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHWATWHAT
WHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTT?!?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh god this is the real World War 3~~


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

WHAT MAH DICK HARD??


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Suzuki after watching archer/moxley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Suzuki after watching archer/moxley


MOXLEY CAN'T DIE!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Was about to hit the sack after that match, but the finish plus Suzuki coming out woke me up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> MOXLEY CAN'T DIE!!


Who said he's gonna kill him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Who said he's gonna kill him?


N-N-Nani?!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

I wish I liked Goto more than I do, because he has the best theme in the company, imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Told you guys, Moxley's on another level lately.


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

If shibata comes out in tights i'mma flip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Goto wins and with that BC lost completely hmm


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Damn BC taking all of the Ls this weekend


----------



## Shirker (Jan 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Goto wins and with that BC lost completely hmm



t'swhat they get for beating up a cripple


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> t'swhat they get for beating up a cripple



also for picking a crap leader in Jay White


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Oh yeah i almost forgot that we're about to witness ibushi commit a felony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Oh yeah i almost forgot that we're about to witness ibushi commit a felony


I'll post bail


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Ibushi looks like the next step of evolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Ibushi just needs his Kenny-chan


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

White please don't taunt him


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

"What should I do?!"

white is fucking scared


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

too late @teddy ,  Ibushi has snapped. 


Wonder how many banks I'll rob to free Ibushi.


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Hahaha breathe bitch


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

time for a potential game changer match


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

People legit popp'd for an AEW title match between Tana and Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

No belt. 

Sure they're announcing him as AEW champ but still 


NEVER MIND!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Jericho looks like corpse compared to tanahashi. bish quit flexing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Jericho looks like corpse compared to tanahashi. bish quit flexing


Gotta stop partying like a rockstar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Good job Tana, get him back


----------



## teddy (Jan 5, 2020)

The dream is dead


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> The dream is dead




Also I'M knocking out. Will check to see if Naito won tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2020)

Jericho just looks so puffy to me.  It’s distracting and I am enjoying this run a lot less than I should be as a result.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Jericho is officially the GOAT.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2020)

I had a dream Ibushi and Styles tag teamed against Fenix and Riddle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I had a dream Ibushi and Styles tag teamed against Fenix and Riddle


No.

Chatting with Chris Bey on AEW discord


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 5, 2020)

Three *****+ matches in 2 nights is not a bad result.

Wonder how many Raw and SD will have this coming week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Lastier said:


> Three *****+ matches in 2 nights is not a bad result.
> 
> Wonder how many Raw and SD will have this coming week.




Mox vs Archer >>>all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 5, 2020)

Shawn Spears challenged Switchblade to a match.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shawn Spears challenged Switchblade to a match.



That would be worth it for the manager shenanigans alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Dammit I missed New Years Dash and besides the honoring of Liger , Mox appeared to attack SUZUKI again


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 6, 2020)

Nothing really spectacular happened.

The Liger retirement ceremony was nice.
The Mox attacking Suzuki angle was good.
They also set up a bunch of new feuds after each big match finished.

The heat Kenta got was hilarious, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Lastier said:


> Nothing really spectacular happened.
> 
> The Liger retirement ceremony was nice.
> The Mox attacking Suzuki angle was good.
> ...


For a few seconds Okada and Mox were in the same ring.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally got around to watching the rest of WK after I fell asleep on night 2 last night. Kinda glad I did; I was missing some context having not seen a few of the previous matches of Night 1.

Stellar, stellar show. I've really got no earthly clue why I don't keep up with this brand more, because at its best it really can be considered the golden standard. MotN for me was Okada/Ibushi, with Hiromu/Ospreay as a CLOSE 2nd. I dunno what the hell's going on with this new sleeper agent gimmick from Ibushi, but damn to I love it. It's fucking terrifying.

Jericho takes it to Tanahashi, proving that while it is fun to dream, reality will always be there. Waiting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Finally got around to watching the rest of WK after I fell asleep on night 2 last night. Kinda glad I did; I was missing some context having not seen a few of the previous matches of Night 1.
> 
> Stellar, stellar show. I've really got no earthly clue why I don't keep up with this brand more, because at its best it really can be considered the golden standard. MotN for me was Okada/Ibushi, with Hiromu/Ospreay as a CLOSE 2nd. I dunno what the hell's going on with this new sleeper agent gimmick from Ibushi, but damn to I love it. It's fucking terrifying.
> 
> Jericho takes it to Tanahashi, proving that while it is fun to dream, reality will always be there. Waiting.


Worst thing about wrestle kingdom is that it was in japan

Staying up till 3 am to watch wrestling makes me a grumpy boy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Finally got around to watching the rest of WK after I fell asleep on night 2 last night. Kinda glad I did; I was missing some context having not seen a few of the previous matches of Night 1.
> 
> Stellar, stellar show. I've really got no earthly clue why I don't keep up with this brand more, because at its best it really can be considered the golden standard. MotN for me was Okada/Ibushi, with Hiromu/Ospreay as a CLOSE 2nd. I dunno what the hell's going on with this new sleeper agent gimmick from Ibushi, but damn to I love it. It's fucking terrifying.
> 
> Jericho takes it to Tanahashi, proving that while it is fun to dream, reality will always be there. Waiting.


Well Jericho seemed upset he won. So it's not like he himself enjoyed the outcome


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Also Moxley beat Naito so he has a better argument to face the double champ than loser KENTA


----------



## teddy (Jan 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Finally got around to watching the rest of WK after I fell asleep on night 2 last night. Kinda glad I did; I was missing some context having not seen a few of the previous matches of Night 1.
> 
> Stellar, stellar show. I've really got no earthly clue why I don't keep up with this brand more, because at its best it really can be considered the golden standard. MotN for me was Okada/Ibushi, with Hiromu/Ospreay as a CLOSE 2nd. I dunno what the hell's going on with this new sleeper agent gimmick from Ibushi, but damn to I love it. It's fucking terrifying.
> 
> Jericho takes it to Tanahashi, proving that while it is fun to dream, reality will always be there. Waiting.


Ibushi literally turns into myers and it's more frightening than any of the fiend's theatrics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

teddy said:


> Ibushi literally turns into myers and it's more frightening than any of the fiend's theatrics


Hopefully he gets Jay


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Tuning into RAW, sees recap of garbage, see you guys Weds then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tuning into RAW, sees recap of garbage, see you guys Weds then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Suzuki attacks Mox on Dynamite after Jericho hires him as hitman to Mox saying no to joining Jericho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Suzuki attacks Mox on Dynamite after Jericho hires him as hitman to Mox saying no to joining Jericho



Saw the highlights, will WK be airing later on the AXS TV like the previous events.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the highlights, will WK be airing later on the AXS TV like the previous events.


No they're done with AXS TV after Anthem bought it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> No they're done with AXS TV after Anthem bought it.



Dammit.  

Also how is IMPACT still going after Hogan, Bischoof, and Russo were finished with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Also how is IMPACT still going after Hogan, Bischoof, and Russo were finished with it.


I know but Anthem tried to be slick lol.

Tessa , Valkarie , and Sami carrying them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Valkaria's husband back with the E..... to team with the Miz and then job on his way out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Valkaria's husband back with the E..... to team with the Miz and then job on his way out.


Well he's there for 5 years so he better get used to it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Well that was a cluster fuck ending?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

It's fucked up that impact tried to job Okada out years ago and us American fans have to pay for it today.

Anyway, after watching the big three matches from WK night 1, I have to say I don't know how anyone can think there's another promotion on the planet within spitting distance of NJPW right now. I mean fuck, White-Naito was on the same level as I seen from anything in America sans Cody-Dustin and WALTER-Dunne. White is just too fucking phenomenal as a heel, he's easily been the most underrated performer in the world all year especially in this thread.

Tanahashi-Ospreay was the smoothest match I've ever seen, Ospreay is top5 in the ring, Takahashi is top20.

Okada is in my opinion the 2nd best in ring performer of all time, and he's fucking 32? That's incredible. I want him to retire American Dragon in NJPW, @ the dome, about 7-10 years from now. I'd renew my passport and take out loans to sit ringside for that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Valkaria's husband back with the E..... to team with the Miz and then job on his way out.


Johnny Catering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Johnny Catering



Parkour, parkour.  The man is giong to have to flip for his food on SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2020)

Street Profits and the smoke.  Didn't John Boyega say Finn got the smoke and a bunch of Raylo fans went up in arms on twitter about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Brock isn’t scared.  First entrant!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuck Brock is on?? I should've tuned in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Montez is a bit of a goof isn't he?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

I see a lot of empty seats.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Becky with another boring promo?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Get Becky off the damn mic, fuck me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

What is up with Becky? She looks thinner.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

I hope Asuka wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Vince just told Asuka go be Japanese pal


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Asuka brought rage and intensity.  The division needed it too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

I will agree with Rukia. Becky's time is done. She needs to drop the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Mojo is getting a paycheck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

I miss jobber squash matches


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)

Well I'm out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

AJ just doesn't do it for me anymore, skip.

Edit: That was the worst cutter I've ever seen lol, did he even get his feet off the ground for that "rko"?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fan got into the ring lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

The surprise partner has to be Big Show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mcyintire's theme is too badass for him to not be doing anything of note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

No one can beat McIntyre right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Aleister Black, skipppp.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes.  Buddy Murphy sneak attack.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2020)

Lol I cant believe they have to extend their arms out for his entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

No crowd reaction for KO.  Disappointing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The surprise partner has to be Big Show.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2020)

BIG SHOW

wow

Samoa Joe looks small

Kevin Owens looks like a vanilla midget


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2020)

Yo wtf @ King on commentary


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuck the crowd for popping at a big show return, that's terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2020)

That was a horrible way to end the episode.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2020)

Got to meet the iiconics today


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2020)

Zelina Vega in dat red leather tonight tho


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Zelina Vega in dat red leather tonight tho


Zelina Vega stealing the show the last couple of weeks bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2020)

@teddy Suzuki was happy Moxley messed him up.  Said Johnny Boy is fun  and smiled.


Besides the outcome of the match, do you think it's possible he may recruit Mox if he gets more impressed?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 7, 2020)

WWE took away the "Lana Loves BBC sign" that was ringside during the Lana segment lmao


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## teddy (Jan 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @teddy Suzuki was happy Moxley messed him up.  Said Johnny Boy is fun  and smiled.
> 
> 
> Besides the outcome of the match, do you think it's possible he may recruit Mox if he gets more impressed?


I honestly don't know suzuki will feel about recruiting a cripple


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2020)

teddy said:


> I honestly don't know suzuki will feel about recruiting a cripple


More like an old dog about to get taken out back


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2020)

So the big question after tonight is.  How many raws before show turns on Joe and KO?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So the big question after tonight is.  How many raws before show turns on Joe and KO?


He already turned heel by returning.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


>



Let that be a lesson to you.
Stop shitposting, lest the fates that be call your bluff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 7, 2020)

That Rey vs Andrade finish was a perfect example why micro-managing in wrestling is not a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2020)

Lol on commentary yesterday 

"When is the last time Big Show has been on RAW."
Lawler, "I don't know!"


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2020)

So I wasn't able to watch raw due to moving so I have to ask someone who did, with Brock did they say he's putting his universal title on the line at the rumble too?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So I wasn't able to watch raw due to moving so I have to ask someone who did, with Brock did they say he's putting his universal title on the line at the rumble too?


 No he's just entering the Rumble.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So I wasn't able to watch raw due to moving so I have to ask someone who did, with Brock did they say he's putting his universal title on the line at the rumble too?


No but that would've been really interesting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

@PlacidSanity
@Nemesis
@Shirker
@The Juice Man
@Raiden
@teddy
@Kisame3rd14
@Charlotte D. Kurisu
@SAFFF
@Mickey Mouse
@Gibbs 


Holy fuck 

Holy shit guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn Punk took down the tweet . Sorry guys you missed out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn Punk took down the tweet . Sorry guys you missed out.



What did he say?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> What did he say?


Miz mocked him on Bump about changing the culture and Punk said and I quote:

"Go suck a blood money  covered dick in Saudi Arabia you fucking dork."


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Miz mocked him on Bump about changing the culture and Punk said and I quote:
> 
> "Go suck a blood money  covered dick in Saudi Arabia you fucking dork."



Whelp since you can't delete from the net properly someone about to get disciplined.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

@teddy


Dear God Mox and Okada as a team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

@Jon Moxley the tweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @teddy
> 
> 
> Dear God Mox and Okada as a team


Okada knows more than most what's like to be in the suzuki torture chamber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

teddy said:


> Okada knows more than most what's like to be in the suzuki torture chamber


But has he ever made Suzuki smile?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

They have the tweets bigger guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They have the tweets bigger guys.


That is one angry man


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

I mean, he's not wrong.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 8, 2020)

Social media training for wrestlers is underrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn that image I posted is tiny.  On my phone it actually fit the damn screen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Renee brought up best episode was first due to Ember moon but Miz thought Renee was talking about Punk. So yea he's a goof.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean, he's not wrong.



Yeah. Now shittalk the rest of the Saudi show roster, especially the main event card like Taker, instead of picking on the fucking Miz.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Miz mocked him on Bump about changing the culture and Punk said and I quote:
> 
> "Go suck a blood money  covered dick in Saudi Arabia you fucking dork."


I like that he called Miz a dork because that's how I always thought of the guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 8, 2020)

Juice is somewhere smiling


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Tonight Mox should give Jericho an answer by smacking him over the head with a potted plant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tonight Mox should give Jericho an answer by smacking him over the head with a potted plant.



That's if he remembers from the jetlag lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's if he remembers from the jetlag lol.



He has an adopted son who can remember for him.

So since it's January I'm going through the old Rumbles, and damn the amount of WWE pumping in cheers and boos in the 1992 rumble is so damn heavy it takes you out of it worse than when they pump in music for entrances at the expense of ones they don't have rights to anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He has an adopted son who can remember for him.
> 
> So since it's January I'm going through the old Rumbles, and damn the amount of WWE pumping in cheers and boos in the 1992 rumble is so damn heavy it takes you out of it worse than when they pump in music for entrances at the expense of ones they don't have rights to anymore.


wow so they've been doing it for a while.

Huh......





Also Moxley to CHAOS confirmed!!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Rested and ready for another AEW.

Tag match first.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

You think the talent tonight is gonna have a chip on their shoulder after NJPW straight-up embarrassed all of the wrestling world this weekend?

----

Also, the fuck's going on with Omega's right shoulder? He lose a fight with a beehive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Just got on. I was about to snooze for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank goodness. Someone turned the fan that was next to the camera mics off.
Buy a Dyson next time, loser!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Jesus that Kenny and Page sequence


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Why are there 4 voices tonight?

Drunk Hangman at it again


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why are there 4 voices tonight?



Memphis Night tonight
Dave Brown guest calling this match.

Too ignorant to really know who he is, but apparently he's a legendary commentator of the territories or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Memphis Night tonight
> Dave Brown guest calling this match.
> 
> Too ignorant to really know who he is, but apparently he's a legendary commentator of the territories or something.


I'm on same boat but he does have a powerful voice so I can see why


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

OJ gonna be in an actual match. 

---------

Next match to confirm who is the best woman of the division, and also who is the cutest. Good luck to both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Brandi burying the match wtf?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

I like Excalibur with his mask though


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

-Brandi immediately goes off-character and displays a complete lack of interest in Statlander despite two weeks of trying to recruit her
-Brandi expresses anger... for some reason... at the existence of Shida and Baker
-Is confused why she's there, despite expressing happiness when she was introduced.
-Buries Excalibur for no reason for way too long.

Gonna be a fun match, I can tell. Juuuust gotta reach that mute button and I'm set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> -Brandi immediately goes off-character and displays a complete lack of interest in Statlander despite two weeks of trying to recruit her
> -Brandi expresses anger... for some reason... at the existence of Shida and Baker
> -Is confused why she's there, despite expressing happiness when she was introduced.
> -Buries Excalibur for no reason for way too long.
> ...


She's become Stephanie Mcmahon. Smdh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Kris going off 

Ok I'll be honest this was utter utter shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Of course Riho didn't bite... you attacked her, you fuckwits.....

Also, Brandi off commentary. Sound returns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

I get this gives the women a storyline but my god you're letting Riho have the belt when she's going back to Stardom?!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> OJ gonna be in an actual match.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Next match to confirm who is the best woman of the division, and also who is the cutest. Good luck to both.


Shanna >>>>


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get this gives the women a storyline but my god you're letting Riho have the belt when she's going back to Stardom?!!



Wait, like permanently? That's kinda weird.

Daniels and the Spanish God here to get things back on track.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 8, 2020)

do you guys think AEW would be better if they included some BTE type segments every so often? 

don't get me wrong, i love all the wrestling but i feel like a lot of people are missing out if they don't watch BTE. 

(this probably has been brought up here before but idc)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Fullmetal said:


> do you guys think AEW would be better if they included some BTE type segments every so often?
> 
> don't get me wrong, i love all the wrestling but i feel like a lot of people are missing out if they don't watch BTE.
> 
> (this probably has been brought up here before but idc)


Yes although we might have gotten one of the worst segments in AEW history. Brandi needs to be relieved of her women's division duties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wait, like permanently? That's kinda weird.
> 
> Daniels and the Spanish God here to get things back on track.


Nah she still can come back but wont be around as much again. Its like they're making the same WWE mistakes.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> wow so they've been doing it for a while.



Yep, Vince thought everyone was going to boo Sid when he eliminated hogan and cheer Hogan when he cost Sid, yet Hogan was booed harder than Roman when he walked out after beating Taker at Mania and Sid was cheered heavily when he eliminated Hogan.  But it's not like that on VHS from the 90s or the network. It's edited so Sid is mostly booed and Hogan cheered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Fullmetal said:


> do you guys think AEW would be better if they included some BTE type segments every so often?
> 
> don't get me wrong, i love all the wrestling but i feel like a lot of people are missing out if they don't watch BTE.
> 
> (this probably has been brought up here before but idc)



It's a constant point of contention pretty much everywhere AEW's discussed, so yeah. Granted they aren't comedic, more backstage segments or video packages to help us identify with the characters would go a long way. They don't even have to spam it; give us one a show. The only time they ever do it is during what they consider to be huge matches.



Jon Moxley said:


> Nah she still can come back but wont be around as much again. Its like they're making the same WWE mistakes.



I'd relate it more to NJPW as she'd at least be wrestling somewhere, but yeah sorta the same issue. I'm not certain what the thought process is behind not just dropping it to Kris tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Yep, Vince thought everyone was going to boo Sid when he eliminated hogan and cheer Hogan when he cost Sid, yet Hogan was booed harder than Roman when he walked out after beating Taker at Mania and Sid was cheered heavily when he eliminated Hogan.  But it's not like that on VHS from the 90s or the network. It's edited so Sid is mostly booed and Hogan cheered.


So the writing was on the wall for Hogan to turn


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's a constant point of contention pretty much everywhere AEW's discussed, so yeah. Granted they aren't comedic, more backstage segments or video packages to help us identify with the characters would go a long way. They don't even have to spam it; give us one a show. The only time they ever do it is during what they consider to be huge matches.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd relate it more to NJPW as she'd at least be wrestling somewhere, but yeah sorta the same issue. I'm not certain what the thought process is behind not just dropping it to Kris tonight.


Pushing Brandi's stupid storyline. They killed the crowd. Sami and Daniels now have to bust their ass to save it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

That was one way to aid this Dark Order stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That was one way to aid this Dark Order stuff.


Yea but goddamn dude Im so pissed at the women's match.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Pheonix just got left hanging by a 5 year old, he'll never recover.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea but goddamn dude Im so pissed at the women's match.



Will Cody's extra entrance help you feel better?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Will Cody's extra entrance help you feel better?


Nah he needs to tell Stephanie Rhodes she's done.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

I love the Lucha Bros....



Jon Moxley said:


> Nah he needs to tell Stephanie Rhodes she's done.



Real talk.
I don't wanna shit on her or anyone in the company really, as they're clearly trying, but holy shit. This Nightmare Collective stuff is starting to morph from unsatisfactory to cringy.... Dark Order aren't great, but at least they have neat video packages and a solid idea. Brandi's stuff feels incredibly fly-by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jan 8, 2020)

Enjoying this match. 

Well, I enjoy anything Lucha Bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

That roundhouse from Fenix was smooooooov


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

This match is so fun .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

They just booed arn anderson


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Fans booing cause this happened last week.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Huh, just as I was about to bring up the lack of Memphis stuff.
I was expecting quite a bit more, tbh. Not that it matters too much, but still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I love the Lucha Bros....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That segment can easily turn to channel changers. She legit hurt the company so therefore no more.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

>McGregor


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

DDP's music is trash juice.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

MJF outta pocket


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Jericho and Mox are gonna have to save this fucking show arent they? .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jericho and Mox are gonna have to save this fucking show arent they? .



NJPW continuing to solo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> NJPW continuing to solo


They're gonna make Mox opt out his contract


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Marko's stupid over
Local bespectacled podcaster literally *can't* stop cutting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

This one tweet >>>>> Brandi and NC.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> This one tweet >>>>> Brandi and NC.



Alien Statlander gonna pull a fish-out-of-water gag and literally kill Brandi Rhodes on live television.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

OJ is *stupid* over
Aforementioned podcaster walking into traffic _as we speak _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

OC made that match tolerable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Fun match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

And so the cruise gets announced


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Alien Statlander gonna pull a fish-out-of-water gag and literally kill Brandi Rhodes on live television.


Best for business


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Sammy shootin' his shot in the middle of a promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Back off Sammy Salma is mine


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

Guevara's PIP cards are always perfection.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon wearing a jacket


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2020)

been enjoying most of the nxt matches over aew's tonight although I did enjoy hangman and omega vs private party. and I'm sick of undisputed era so I didn't even pay attention much to their match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> been enjoying most of the nxt matches over aew's tonight although I did enjoy hangman and omega vs private party. and I'm sick of undisputed era so I didn't even pay attention much to their match.


It's fine you missed one of the shittiest segments ever.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

I knew Mox was saying yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Real talk, the audience didn't hate that as much as you'd expect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I knew Mox was saying yes


A lot of people thought no so they're in shock .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> A lot of people thought no so they're in shock .


Only problem is the amount of time left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

If the swerve is gonna be that there is no swerve I'm gonna fuckin' laugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

...So Mox just stole a man's car.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

Damn they could've done so much more with Mox in the Inner Circle, I'm a little disappointed they just wasted 15mins on a pretty weak seg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

He kept the keys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn they could've done so much more with Mox in the Inner Circle, I'm a little disappointed they just wasted 15mins on a pretty weak seg.


I think with how bad it went for faces tonight they needed one to overcome but trust me I get it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn they could've done so much more with Mox in the Inner Circle, I'm a little disappointed they just wasted 15mins on a pretty weak seg.



Eh, different strokes.
I was gonna accept it because I trust in these guys to at least attempt to make sense of it but... it runs *really* counter to what we've seen of his character so far. They would've had to_* really*_ sell me on it.

For what it's worth though, they had me fooled for a bit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 8, 2020)

Overall subpar episode of AEW tonight.
Fun matches as always, but it felt like a lot of wheel spinning in between. Bad Brandi segment. Dark Order didn't really accomplish anything. MJF confirms that yes, he's an asshole, something I guess we were apparently unaware of. Mox segment, while it made me laugh and I love seeing the Inner Circle shitpost, ran a little long and I can see it boring people. Great matches glued together with day old chewing gum. Meh. Best of luck next week.

Wouldn't be the least bit surprised if NXT beat them this time. Feels like they were saving up for the cruise that's coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It's fine you missed one of the shittiest segments ever.


lol wew thank goodness


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought the episode was cool to pass time but nothing special. Happy to see Kenny get another pinfall victory though.

 Only match im looking forward to next week is Pac-Allin and that's just because they were off this week. I wonder if promoting the event as Bash at the Beach will draw some extra viewers? The graphics for the matches looked cool with the Vice colors.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2020)

I was hoping since it was kinda obvious how the segment with Mox tricking the Inner Circle was going to go that it was going to turn out better but eh. Alright ending to a overall weak show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 8, 2020)

Dynamite was a miss for me tonight

Seemed like every segment had something weird or unfortunate to bring it down


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 9, 2020)

The Nightmare Collective makes me question my love for professional wrestling.

Arn being the mouthpiece for Cody is a huge no for me. A manager should hide the weaknesses of a competitor and not replace one strength with another. This "Next week I'm going to tell you my decision" schtick is also getting old.

I like DDP, but why are we dealing with this MJF / DDP sub-storyline? Him getting one over The Butcher & The Blade also rubbed me the wrong way. MJF running away from QT Marshall is also not something I and probably most people want to see. I know the match next week is designed to give MJF a win, but I'd rather prefer them keeping DDP out of this storyline and MJF having strong showcases against the likes of Peter Avalon, Sunny Kiss, etc. to rake up wins. DDP and QT Marshall getting so much screentime is also weird.

I'm also not too high on Omega running around like a headless chicken every time PAC shows up on the screen. We don't need this overly dramatic presentation to get to the Omega vs PAC match. He should be as protected in his presentation as Moxley is. At least he's winning his matches now.

The wrestling on the show was good and the closing angle was fun, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Well screw it. I'll move on from this week , next week is Bash at the Beach.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

And the week after we wrasslin' on a boat.
Jericho gettin' tossed in the water, bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> And the week after we wrasslin' on a boat.
> Jericho gettin' tossed in the water, bet.




Honestly want Janela to dive out lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2020)

I still think they should consider nixing the women’s division.  At least for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Man John Cena really is following everyone. He just followed me


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man John Cena really is following everyone. He just followed me



Yeah, I heard about that.
The heck's he on?



Rukia said:


> I still think they should consider nixing the women’s division.  At least for the time being.



I wouldn't be mad at it. I like Swole, Kris and Riho, but there just really isn't a lot of meat to the division all considered. And Brandi is actively dumping maggots on the little that's left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I heard about that.
> The heck's he on?


Probably trying to amass an army of people you cant see


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably trying to amass an army of people you cant see



This WW3 shit's getting weirder by the day


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 9, 2020)

wrestling is dead

wwe got nothing but a stupid cucking storyline

aew has fat2j as champ and nothing ever happens storyline


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This WW3 shit's getting weirder by the day


True all we need is the Dark Order to have people join and its creepers vs invisible people.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man John Cena really is following everyone. He just followed me



He might think you're the real Mox for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

"Hey, it's John, I remember him! .
...Why's he got so few followers? Aww poor guy, that doesn't seem right. I'll throw one at him, y'know, to get things rolling." -Cena


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2020)

Lost touch with what John is up to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He might think you're the real Mox for some reason.


Dammit that better not be the case. I already had to legit feud with Archer .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "Hey, it's John, I remember him! .
> ...Why's he got so few followers? Aww poor guy, that doesn't seem right. I'll throw one at him, y'know, to get things rolling." -Cena




Cena burying me now I know how NEXUS feels 



Raiden said:


> Lost touch with what John is up to.



Hollywood.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2020)

Lmao for some reason I cant forget King saying, "Its the Big Show!" Lmao.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lost touch with what John is up to.



Showing his hypocrisy for having a go at the rock for going to Hollywood, while now doing it himself but being barely above Hogan levels in movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Showing his hypocrisy for having a go at the rock for going to Hollywood, while now doing it himself but being barely above Hogan levels in movies.



Just proves my point that Cena is the biggest hypocrite on Earth.

Rock is training to star as Black Adam while Cena's biggest roles were fucking that whale  and chugging beer up his ass.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 9, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lost touch with what John is up to.



in before Cena wins Rumble


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

DDT is fucking hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Jan 9, 2020)

....huh.
No accounting for taste I suppose. They also doubled NXT in the key demos btw.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2020)

That’s a big ass.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That’s a big ass.


Isn't she lovely......
Isn't she wonderful?
Isn't she precious?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2020)

Toni is my second favorite wrestler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2020)

My top ten are all women at this point.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

discord.gg/aew   


if any of you guys want to check out discord.

Trying to get big to talk to Kenny.


This week we've got Q and A with BBB


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2020)

Is one of those b’s for Bunny?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 9, 2020)

So it turns out hitting the mat as hard as you can fucking hurts

My lungs are bruised from all the bumps


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So it turns out hitting the mat as hard as you can fucking hurts
> 
> My lungs are bruised from all the bumps


trying to be a wrassler?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> trying to be a wrassler?





Zhen Chan said:


> I start at Flatbacks (tyler breeze and sean spears wrestling school) in January

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)

Ah sorry dude I must have missed that post.

congrats on working on your dream . Also good luck too .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah sorry dude I must have missed that post.
> 
> congrats on working on your dream . Also good luck too .


Thanks

It hit me that okada is only 4 years older than me. Putting it in perspective lit a fire under my ass, cant be wasting my good years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thanks
> 
> It hit me that okada is only 4 years older than me. Putting it in perspective lit a fire under my ass, cant be wasting my good years


Keep grinding and learn everyday.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thanks
> 
> It hit me that okada is only 4 years older than me. Putting it in perspective lit a fire under my ass, cant be wasting my good years



what's gonna be your ring name?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> what's gonna be your ring name?


Joe Schmoe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Joe Schmoe.



Can it be Jake Chan instead?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Joe Schmoe.


Besto Waifu Chan


As a 6'1 300 lb bearded black dude its only fitting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 10, 2020)

Have you actually seen Breeze or Spears yet?


----------



## teddy (Jan 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I love the Lucha Bros....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because there's no direction. the dark order makes sense, you know they're out there trying to prey on people who aren't having the best of luck. we don't know what brandi and her merry band of misfits are aiming for with this shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2020)

Speaking of Brandi... according to Alvarez, Brandi segment was 3rd highest segment.  

I'm praying it's just because people came for Kris and Riho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Have you actually seen Breeze or Spears yet?


Saw breeze in the first day, since then its been spears and royce

Breeze is supposed to come back monday


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)

Guys Shida is multi talented

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jan 10, 2020)

...don't play with me....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...don't play with me....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2020)

Harper better do a convincing southern accent the next time I see him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Harper better do a convincing southern accent the next time I see him.


Vince you son of a bitch! Get off my forum you old bastard!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince you son of a bitch! Get off my forum you old bastard!


HEY PAL, I CAN BUY YOU OUT AND MAKE YOU JOB AND CHASE THE 24/7 TITLE YOU SON OF A BITCH!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> HEY PAL, I CAN BUY YOU OUT AND MAKE YOU JOB AND CHASE THE 24/7 TITLE YOU SON OF A BITCH!!



Hey Vince look, a guy you don't like is getting over!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Hey Vince look, a guy you don't like is getting over!


WHAT?! WHERE THE HELL IS HE? !!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> WHAT?! WHERE THE HELL IS HE? !!



You should demote him to NXT. That'll show 'em, Pop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You should demote him to NXT. That'll show 'em, Pop.



Or maybe....promote him to 205 . Yes that's it! I'm a goddamn genius!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Nobody better buy that Becky's contract "situation" is anything but a kayfabe story


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nobody better buy that Becky's contract "situation" is anything but a kayfabe story


She has a contract situation?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

Oops.  Tessa got a bit too cocky on Twitter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> She has a contract situation?


Apparently she hasn't resigned with the company after reports she did last year. 

I don't buy it ...



Oh in other news Tessa Blanchard getting outed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

Becky will continue to wrestle in wwe unless she is retiring for some reason.  There is no point to speculate on her contract situation.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

There’s a reason Tessa was banned from Stardom.  And there is a reason she isn’t in wwe.  Attitude problems have definitely hampered and affected her career.  She has to walk a tightrope on twitter and she failed to do so this morning.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>


man they're getting it in on her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> man they're getting it in on her.


There's three other women who also claim she was a bully and that the Japan incident happened .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You should demote him to NXT. That'll show 'em, Pop.



I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H and Vince didn't have the whole "He's getting over without your permission." talk about Triple H guys just so Triple H could see them come back to NXT while getting main roster pay.  Like Fin.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

If the plan is to put the belt on Tessa.  They may want to reconsider.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 11, 2020)

Tessa getting that mainstream exposure ahead of the match of her life.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

I like Tessa a lot.  She is better at the Becky  Lynch character type than the real Becky Lynch.  But I have heard about her bullying for a long time.  I heard about the ban from Stardom.  And I heard a lot about Isla Dawn.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 11, 2020)

The timing of that woman's tweet is curious to say the least, everyone knows Tessa is winning the title tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

She did kind of shoot her mouth off with her tweet.  Her tweet simply wasn’t smart considering the number of enemies that she has.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The timing of that woman's tweet is curious to say the least, everyone knows Tessa is winning the title tomorrow.



Pretty much



Rukia said:


> She did kind of shoot her mouth off with her tweet.  Her tweet simply wasn’t smart considering the number of enemies that she has.



Pretty much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The timing of that woman's tweet is curious to say the least, everyone knows Tessa is winning the title tomorrow.


There's been 4 or 5 tweets confirming the story.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> There's been 4 or 5 tweets confirming the story.


Im not questioning it's legitimacy, im questioning the timing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im not questioning it's legitimacy, im questioning the timing.


Good timing for revenge, don’t you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Good timing for revenge, don’t you think?


Excellent timing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im not questioning it's legitimacy, im questioning the timing.


Got you and I get it. It's mostly calling out Tessa for her comments on how women should support each other when she's been a possible bully.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

AAA's LA Parka died


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 11, 2020)

Wait the Chairman of WCW died 

RIP La Parka

Wait it's La Parka 2nd.

 Still sad news


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2020)

He landed on the security barriers in a show on his spine and didn't recover.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2020)

NXT UK is on, two matches in so far. Woman's Triple Threat was real dope.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Kendo Nagasaki passed away today. 


He had the samurai gimmick and helped Stu Hart train Brett Hart. 


RIP.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2020)

Seriously we need to check up on people who were using gimmicks originated by someone else.

First La Parka II now second major person to play Kendo Nagasaki.

We need to keep an eye on Glen Jacobs in case he's next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2020)

Just a small note on watching WALTER live.  Your chest will hurt psychologically when he does the chops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

WALTER vs Suzuki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Just a small note on watching WALTER live.  Your chest will hurt psychologically when he does the chops.


Wish you had warned me sooner.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 12, 2020)

Marty Scurll re-signed with ROH and is now the head booker of the promotion!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Marty Scurll re-signed with ROH and is now the head booker of the promotion!


Whelp I was right. Marty didnt want to be in the shadow of the Elite.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Whelp I was right. Marty didnt want to be in the shadow of the Elite.



Maybe he asked AEW to be VP as well, or have booking powers, which Khan refused.

Apparently it's the biggest contract in ROHs' history: 

Nobody's gonna match that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Maybe he asked AEW to be VP as well, or have booking powers, which Khan refused.
> 
> Apparently it's the biggest contract in ROHs' history:
> 
> Nobody's gonna match that.



Yea because nobody's dumb like ROH. Good for Marty though. If he turns ROH around he can get a lot more out of it. Still think ROH will go down though


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Wish you had warned me sooner.



I did when he debuted in nxt uk D:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2020)

Holy shit

Marty Scrull just pulled off the dick squeeze of the decade

Resigned for 40 or less dates a year, wwe money, AND hes the head of creative and cohead of booking


Jesus christ. Roh about to get some Triple H Reign of terror type shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 12, 2020)

I might have to start watching ROH consistently
I wanna see how this shit plays out in real time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2020)

I heard that Takeover Blackpool was a good show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Marty Scrull just pulled off the dick squeeze of the decade
> 
> ...


He's also planning on fixing relationships with NWA, NJPW, and trying to establish one with AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Brian Cage has been signed to AEW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I heard that Takeover Blackpool was a good show.



It certainly was.  I'd give it a solid 8.5/10 maybe 9.

MotN was Bate vs Devlin, a solid 4.5-5*
Worst match was a 3* match between Eddie Dennis and Trent Seven.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

I wonder who else on Impact is signing with AEW?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 12, 2020)

What if OVE signs with AEW?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> What if OVE signs with AEW?


I mean they could have a small partnership. Would help OVE and AEW.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2020)

Cage is one of the few guys i actually wanted to see go to wwe


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

Just seen WK14 and boy, Jay White wrestles like a WWE guy 

Spamming the same moves all over, no flippy shit, no banned moves in his arsenal and only has a one hit move of doom 

Fuck Okada too, Kota Ibushi should have won. It’s his time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Just seen WK14 and boy, Jay White wrestles like a WWE guy
> 
> Spamming the same moves all over, no flippy shit, no banned moves in his arsenal and only has a one hit move of doom
> 
> Fuck Okada too, Kota Ibushi should have won. It’s his time.


Jay white is a disciple of pac

He know what people like and purposefully avoids literally all of it. A massive dickhole


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Brian Cage has been signed to AEW



Can AEW fight the temptation to debut him by having the lights go out and him suddenly appearing in the ring?

This seems to be their hottest free agent in the front row of Takeover debut cliche.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

good summary and analysis.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jay white is a disciple of pac
> 
> He know what people like and purposefully avoids literally all of it. A massive dickhole



so does it mean jay white can do flippy shit and banned moves?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 13, 2020)

Can't believe ROH got Scurll and Bandido to sign long term deals, that's disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

No upside to staying with roh tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> so does it mean jay white can do flippy shit and banned moves?


He can, but wont

Until he makes that babyface turn then watch him turn into a fucking young buck lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He can, but wont
> 
> Until he makes that babyface turn then watch him turn into a fucking young buck lmao



i see.

this heel run is great but i wish he could do more in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

i agree. I want more monsters and physical specimens in wrestling again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i agree. I want more monsters and physical specimens in wrestling again.


they have a point, sadly larger than life specimens don't seem too interested in becoming pro wrestlers these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> they have a point, sadly larger than life specimens don't seem too interested in becoming pro wrestlers these days.





please no

they are slow, boring and can't wrestle for shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Jesus fuck Triple Nose.

@The Juice Man


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus fuck Triple Nose.
> 
> @The Juice Man


Savage, and 100% on the mark.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Savage, and 100% on the mark.


Tell me you'd say this if your boss made you look like a bitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Like I dont care if her and Nose were boys and it was just locker room joking if she was cool with it....but thats her boss. You basically gave the ok to mock her for the dumb stuff she did.


Dammit nobody's answering my question. I'm just curious


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> please no
> 
> they are slow, boring and can't wrestle for shit


well I'm thinking about guys that are actually mobile and can wrestle like a young taker, austin or rock. not a great khali. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> well I'm thinking about guys that are actually mobile and can wrestle like a young taker, austin or rock. not a great khali. lol


Probably cause if storylines fail, they can use athleticism to get the crowd popping.  Yes we do need those Rock, Austin big guys but there's few of them with the charisma to become mega stars.

Ec3 should be one but Vince's bs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jesus fuck Triple Nose.
> 
> @The Juice Man


LOL triple h straight up joking about Paige in an interview fucking so much that she doesn't know she has kids running around somewhere as if she's a man is some chill shit. but also lets me know pro wrestling will never discard its nasty nature and that's a good thing. They should just stop trying to appeal to PC non wrestling fans at this point because they will never get their numbers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> LOL triple h straight up joking about Paige in an interview fucking so much that she doesn't know she has kids running around somewhere as if she's a man is some chill shit.


Yeah and trust me I get it , it's savage but man if my boss did that shit, either I'm getting arrested for throwing hands, or i'm out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah and trust me I get it , it's savage but man if my boss did that shit, either I'm getting arrested for throwing hands, or i'm out.


Paige is in too good with them right now to probably care. I think she travels with them everywhere still right? Even though she's unable to wrestle anymore and would have been sent home long ago if she was someone they didn't care too much for. They probably make hoe jokes about Paige even in catering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Paige is in too good with them right now to probably care. I think she travels with them everywhere still right? Even though she's unable to wrestle anymore and would have been sent home long ago if she was someone they didn't care too much for. They probably make hoe jokes about Paige even in catering.



Yeah that's the part that sucks.  She can't do nothing even if she wanted.  Guess all she could do is bring awareness but most people have just said it's just a joke.


I legit just ask, ok if it's just  a joke, would you be ok if your boss pulled out your dark past and made fun of you of it on social media?

That's all I want to know


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

HHH joke was funny snowflakes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah that's the part that sucks.  She can't do nothing even if she wanted.  Guess all she could do is bring awareness but most people have just said it's just a joke.
> 
> 
> I legit just ask, ok if it's just  a joke, would you be ok if your boss pulled out your dark past and made fun of you of it on social media?
> ...


Honestly wouldn't care myself unless it was something I made apparent I didn't want them to keep joking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Honestly wouldn't care myself unless it was something I made apparent I didn't want them to keep joking about.


Got you . Thanks for real. I was just curious 


Anyways enjoy Raw guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

So starting off Raw with Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

So tonight's card are repeat matches, a fisting, and the BBC...... yeah.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tell me you'd say this if your boss made you look like a bitch.


That's her fault, if she doesn't respect herself then nobody else should.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's her fault, if she doesn't respect herself then nobody else should.



I get that part about her past, but it's her boss dude. Least keep it professional , joke about it with the boys privately IF you gotta.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

The fuck, did Sarah Logan try to dye her hair blonde.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2020)

Ref called for the bell before Logan tapped.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

That's nice, a skit to promote fisting later on tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 13, 2020)

R-Truth got me dying over here


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 13, 2020)

And Brock too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2020)

I guarantee this is a shoot improvised promo

Truth is a fucking natural treasure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

Dammit, Croco Lesners could have been Croco Two Belts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

How nice, a scheduled bathroom break thanks to the ballad of Lana in search of the BBC.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2020)

Seth not coming out to check to see if his fiance is ok.  What a shitty partner.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2020)

Becky doing the acid to the face sell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Seth not coming out to check to see if his fiance is ok.  What a shitty partner.



Didn't Renee do that to Mox too ?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Didn't Renee do that to Mox too ?



There's a difference.  Renee hasn't trained to be anywhere near the ring.  Seth has!

Plus Renee showed she cared with her twitter freak out when Mox and Kenny tried to murder each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> There's a difference.  Renee hasn't trained to be anywhere near the ring.  Seth has!
> 
> Plus Renee showed she cared with her twitter freak out when Mox and Kenny tried to murder each other.


Good points. Seth a mega heel now


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 13, 2020)

So what's the difference between this and last man standing?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 13, 2020)

no idea.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2020)

He's gonna be at Tampa on Wrestlemania weekend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 13, 2020)

The hell just happen.  So Rollins pleads with Murphy and he helps  Welp that was a quick fisting but ok.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2020)

Raw is actually doing thing with Buddy Murphy, the Kabuki Warriors, Drew McIntyre, Almas, Black, and AOP.  So I have to give them a lot of credit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> well I'm thinking about guys that are actually mobile and can wrestle like a young taker, austin or rock. not a great khali. lol



do we even have those kind of talent nowadays?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2020)

You guys hear the tape of Tessa taking a shit she did for patreon

Starts at 23 mins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2020)

I hear nose buried Paige all the way to the center of the earth. Looks like the movie honeymoon is over. She best be prepared to be Chyna'd.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2020)

Should AEW be interested in Tessa?   Or too much baggage??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

I watched too much wrestling last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

Shanna with the Goku gear. 


Oh shit.... Shanna vs Nyla getting legit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

I really hope you were allowed to say that.... Billy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Should AEW be interested in Tessa?   Or too much baggage??


Remember when cody said they dont care how good you are they dont want drama in the locker room

*waves to drama*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Remember when cody said they dont care how good you are they dont want drama in the locker room
> 
> *waves to drama*


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> What do you mean by this?


Tessa just shit out a fuck ton of drama, that dive bombs any chances aew is gonna offer her a contract, which was previously almost certain to be fat as fuck because they are thirsting for woman talent like a fat kid for cake


----------



## Shirker (Jan 14, 2020)

Not gonna be able to watch AEW live tomorrah due to obligations. 
Good thing boat ain't til next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tessa just shit out a fuck ton of drama, that dive bombs any chances aew is gonna offer her a contract, which was previously almost certain to be fat as fuck because they are thirsting for woman talent like a fat kid for cake



Nah ,they have women talent now.They just need to build them up.Tessa's probably only joining if her dad has a word.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not gonna be able to watch AEW live tomorrah due to obligations.
> Good thing boat ain't til next week.


This week is Bash at the Beach though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah ,they have women talent now.They just need to build them up.Tessa's probably only joining if her dad has a word.


Who did they sign?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2020)

The Brock Lesnar/R Truth segment was great.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Brock Lesnar/R Truth segment was great.


And that is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Crazy episode of dynamite lined up


Darby vs Pac, both guys need a win, curious to see how that pans out


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

AEW signed a new 4 year tv deal with TNT for $175 Million. They will also have a Sunday night heat-esque show that will be taped on Wednesdays. That means 4 hours of AEW per week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Should AEW be interested in Tessa?   Or too much baggage??


I think they need her, she'll make for a great heel. 

They should also be looking at the Briscoes should their contract come up soon, despite their views AEW could seriously use another high workrate heel team


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2020)

Okay, so Paige was upset by the joke.  HHH probably has to apologize then.  I still don’t think he did it with any malice.  Easy to get tongue twisted sometimes when you have a million interviews.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW signed a new 4 year tv deal with TNT for $175 Million. They will also have a Sunday night heat-esque show that will be taped on Wednesdays. That means 4 hours AEW per week.



TNT be like "wy mah dick hard?"

---------

Normally I'd be a little worried about oversaturation when it comes to news like this, and to an extent I am, but one of the main gripes everyone has with these guys is their time management. Maybe having a 3rd hour of televised content can give them time to familiarize the audience a little more with *who* the talent are rather than *what* they are?

Anyway, good for them. Let this be a lesson to anyone hoping the ship sinks. If it happens, it's gonna take a while. I wonder what this means for BTE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> TNT be like "wy mah dick hard?"
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


They really need to stop shooting angels on bte, it needs to go on tv

This 2nd show would alleviate that


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

BTE on TNT would be nuts


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> BTE on TNT would be nuts


The fucking wrestle kingdom episode of bte remains undefeated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> TNT be like "wy mah dick hard?"
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


This is the biggest thing, they need to showcase more talent and get them more familiar to the audience.

BTE has already declined in quality, I hope it doesn't get worse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So Marty Scurll stays with ROH with WWE main roster pay and a head booking position. 

Well at least he has his guest role in Fire Force.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2020)

Who is he dating?  Deonna Purazzo?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 15, 2020)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2020)

Brandi wrestling?  Yikes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Oh god.... Well let's hope Brandy's improved.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 15, 2020)

In b4 Brandi being in the match makes the segment gain viewers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> In b4 Brandi being in the match makes the segment gain viewers.


I mean with all negative stuff lately I'd rather be more optimistic.  Besides I didn't say she'd be great . I mean service able.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean with all negative stuff lately I'd rather be more optimistic.  Besides I didn't say she'd be great . I mean service able.



I still have nightmares from her match with Allie at FFTF. Clunky, slow motion wrestling has no place in 2020.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

RIP Rocky


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> RIP Rocky



Rip Soul man 

Damn is 2020 turning into the 2016 of Wrestling?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> And that is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


Said it before.  Brock gets a lot of criticism. But he always ends up appearing in some of the most entertaining segments every year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2020)

Time to start watching old RR matches again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

AEW got hot bikini girl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

This tag match holy shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Watching the multi tag match, fucking mad men.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watching the multi tag match, fucking mad men.


To survive OC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So I'm guessing Page heel turn at the boat then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So yoga tips from DDP and the commercials ruin it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Cody with the Miami Vice look


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

If Cody is going to come out dressed as Crockett then come out to the man's theme dammit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Cody is going to come out dressed as Crockett then come out to the man's theme dammit.


Yea missed opportunity there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So lashes when though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So lashes when though?


Probably when they get back from the cruise


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So a promo from a stoner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Dammit, Shida and Statlander jobbing tonight right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, Shida and Statlander jobbing tonight right?


Hope not. That would legitly kill them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Marty Scurll stays with ROH with WWE main roster pay and a head booking position.
> 
> Well at least he has his guest role in Fire Force.


He's not head booker he's just on the committee, Meltzer cleared that up in the observer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Where is Kong, wasn't she suppose to be part of the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where is Kong, wasn't she suppose to be part of the match.


She wasn't medically cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Three botches within the first 30 seconds of the match, yikes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> She wasn't medically cleared to wrestle.



So we get punished with Brandi.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Three botches within the first 30 seconds of the match, yikes.


Yeah this... is not good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Dammit, if you are gong to bring in a Brandi, make it Brandi Lauren.  Easy on the eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Good, Shida and Statlander win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Dark Order really recovering from their bad start.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Woah I'm going to have to call foul on that @PlacidSanity  if there's one thing you can't deny with Brandi Rhodes it's her looks, she would've been perfect for the Bra & Panties era.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

How long until someone posts offended tweet in regards to the woman on the beach chair in the Bikini?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Shouldnt have they play his entrance music?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Where's Mox's music tf?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Woah I'm going to have to call foul on that @PlacidSanity  if there's one thing you can't deny with Brandi Rhodes it's her looks, she would've been perfect for the Bra & Panties era.



Dammit man let me have my red head.   Plus she probably will not be seen in proper action for quite some time since she's part of a WWE developmental system and is on occasion used as eye candy on some NXT skits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Sammy is such a douche

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Mox taking some hard bumps but then remember Darby is having a match later on tonight and is probably saying "Hold my beer"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Did Mox just use his old dirty deeds?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Did Mox just use his old dirty deeds?



Was about to ask the same thing.  Damn he's pulling out some oldies but goldies.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Oh crap Mox is getting ambushed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Hager with that nut shot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

The rise of Eyepatch Big Boss Mox

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

MJF with the "I Banged Dallas
Daughter" shirt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The rise of Eyepatch Big Boss Mox


Bah Gawd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Fuck you MJF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF with the "banged Dallas
> Daughter" shirt



Shirt at Hot Topix when.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Team MJF working over Dustin at the moment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Ofc MJF fucks us over in the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

The selling by MJF.  Fun match to watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

Drunk Hangman is a sneaky great gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Other than NC match, it's been a great show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

This match is going to be fucking amazing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This match is going to be fucking amazing.


PAC getting his shine 

Holy shit that looked painful


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

Well shit Darby is taking damage there.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Pirate Captain Harlock Moxley incoming for next week. He's gonna steal Jericho's ship, make the Inner Circle walk the plank and find the One Piece.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 15, 2020)

So the Bastard wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

BIG BOSS MOX!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> BIG BOSS MOX!!!


Called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Called it


This is Kenny's suggestion


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 15, 2020)

In an (MY) ideal world, Big Boss Mox would win against Suzuki, and thanks to some excelent build up towards their fight, Suzuki would name BBM his heir, and retire to pass his old age killing young lions in peace. Then on the next night of Dynamite, while the Inner Circle are celebrating whatever with a little bit of the bubbly, the lights go out and when they come back, MOX-gun are surrounding them (confirming a AEW-NJPW deal), beat the shit out of them, and then drink the bubbly while the IC are unconscious on the floor.

...It's good to have dreams.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> In an (MY) ideal world, Big Boss Mox would win against Suzuki, and thanks to some excelent build up towards their fight, Suzuki would name BBM his heir, and retire to pass his old age killing young lions in peace. Then on the next night of Dynamite, while the Inner Circle are celebrating whatever with a little bit of the bubbly, the lights go out and when they come back, MOX-gun are surrounding them (confirming a AEW-NJPW deal), beat the shit out of them, and then drink the bubbly while the IC are unconscious on the floor.
> 
> ...It's good to have dreams.


Oh trust me that would be awesome but Big Boss Mox gonna pick them off . One by One.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh trust me that would be awesome but Big Boss Mox gonna pick them off . One by One.


Gonna be honest, if I don't see a good fanart of Big Boss Mox after this, I will be dissapointed in the wrestling community.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2020)

That was a fun show, can't wait to see the set for the cruise next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh trust me that would be awesome but Big Boss Mox gonna pick them off . One by One.


Mox vs PnP in a handicap match


Things look grim when suddenly there is A run in

ITS SHOOTER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mox vs PnP in a handicap match
> 
> 
> Things look grim when suddenly there is A run in
> ...


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2020)

Rest in Power Soul man Rocky Johnson.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2020)

Worlds Collide is really shaping up nicely.  Now added Moustache Mountain vs DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 16, 2020)

RIP Soul Man your son the Electrifying man will continue your legacy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2020)

Rvd is too chill for twitch that he may have caused them to ban impact.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 16, 2020)

I can't really say anything bad about the AEW show, except for the Womens match and Nightmare Collective stuff.

I hope the clean loss is a sign that the angle will be dropped. If you get complete silence from an AEW crowd for your act at every turn, you know it's time to end, or heavily change things up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I can't really say anything bad about the AEW show, except for the Womens match and Nightmare Collective stuff.
> 
> I hope the clean loss is a sign that the angle will be dropped. If you get complete silence from an AEW crowd for your act at every turn, you know it's time to end, or heavily change things up.


Remembee when the dark order was getting utter silence?

They are probably gonna retool it


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Who jumps more people the dark order or undisputed era


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who jumps more people the dark order or undisputed era


UE only cause they've been around longer


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 16, 2020)

AEW: 940k (0.38 in the 18-49 key demo - 5th place)
NXT: 700k  (0.21 in the 18-49 key demo - 31st place)


----------



## Shirker (Jan 16, 2020)

DDP drawin' old heads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Worlds colliade is a wrestle kingdom level card.

Jesus christ


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2020)

You know wrestling is fake when a vanilla midget like Zack Saber Jr. can go toe to toe with Sanada and other bigger opponents


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> You know wrestling is fake when a vanilla midget like Zack Saber Jr. can go toe to toe with Sanada and other bigger opponents


Cut it out brother, ZSJ is 2nd(A) tier on the mic and he's probably the greatest technical wrestler of all time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> AEW: 940k (0.38 in the 18-49 key demo - 5th place)
> NXT: 700k  (0.21 in the 18-49 key demo - 31st place)


AEW is about 2-3 months out from firing on all cylinders. Jericho carried them through the dark ages, Cody has consistently put on the best stories in America for over a year and a half, MOX has been white hot since his arrival, Orange Cassidy is an inch away from mainstream attention, Darby Allen is homegrown talent (from a mainstream perspective )and he's the hottest prospect in wrestling, MJF has gained steam since winning the diamond ring, Hangman is coming to life with a relatable everyman gimmick, the fucking Dark Order is relevant due to mystery of who they will convert, Pac has been A1 as a main event gatekeeper. 

The sky is the limit for them right now, and that's including a floundering women's and tag division that are both just one signing away from being relevant. All they need is one person to transcend to superstardom and we're talking about a potential 1.7-2.0 rating by the end of the year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cut it out brother, ZSJ is 2nd(A) tier on the mic and he's probably the greatest technical wrestler of all time.


Ill give him point for most creative grappler of al time but not the technical best, thats still Brett

Zsj is top 5 arguably top 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ill give him point for most creative grappler of al time but not the technical best, thats still Brett
> 
> Zsj is top 5 arguably top 3


You got me there I definitely forgot about Bret who is #1 all time, but I would still place ZSJ #2 before Prime American Dragon, McGuiness, and the Rabid Wolverine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You got me there I definitely forgot about Bret who is #1 all time, but I would still place ZSJ #2 before Prime American Dragon, McGuiness, and the Rabid Wolverine.


My top 5 is Brett, Mr. Perfect, D bry, Zsj and Kurt angle


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> My top 5 is Brett, Mr. Perfect, D bry, Zsj and Kurt angle


Perfect isn't a bad choice by any means, I just don't have him in my top5 due to the limited styles he went up against. He sure did make body builders look great but after his career there are just so many styles that guys like Bryan, McGuiness, and ZSJ had to adapt to; Brawlers, stiff roid freaks, high flyers, guys with limited movesets of all different shapes and sizes.

My personal top5 would be:

Bret
ZSJ
Bryan
McGuiness
Regal

Honorable mentions for Benoit and Angle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Perfect isn't a bad choice by any means, I just don't have him in my top5 due to the limited styles he went up against. He sure did make body builders look great but after his career there are just so many styles that guys like Bryan, McGuiness, and ZSJ had to adapt to; Brawlers, stiff roid freaks, high flyers, guys with limited movesets of all different shapes and sizes.
> 
> My personal top5 would be:
> 
> ...


I almost put regal in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2020)

I miss intimidating ring presence like this.


No looking to the crowd every time he hits a move or walking down the isle, just came out to do one thing and that is whoop Edge's ass.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW is about 2-3 months out from firing on all cylinders. Jericho carried them through the dark ages, Cody has consistently put on the best stories in America for over a year and a half, MOX has been white hot since his arrival, Orange Cassidy is an inch away from mainstream attention, Darby Allen is homegrown talent (from a mainstream perspective )and he's the hottest prospect in wrestling, MJF has gained steam since winning the diamond ring, Hangman is coming to life with a relatable everyman gimmick, the fucking Dark Order is relevant due to mystery of who they will convert, Pac has been A1 as a main event gatekeeper.
> 
> The sky is the limit for them right now, and that's including a floundering women's and tag division that are both just one signing away from being relevant. All they need is one person to transcend to superstardom and we're talking about a potential 1.7-2.0 rating by the end of the year.



It also helps that the show feels structured way better now since the new years episode.

It has stars, unpredictability, wacky characters, strong matches, angles and it's own identity with the themed shows. It's not all perfect especially in the womens division, but they're getting there.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 17, 2020)

What are you guys more excited about, The Royal Rumble or The XFL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> What are you guys more excited about, The Royal Rumble or The XFL?



XFL, real talk.
I'm legitimately interested in seeing how Vince's 2nd attempt at this goes now that he's lear---.... now that he's wis---... now that television is considerably less demanding than it once was. Not only do I keep forgetting about RR, but the reminder that Lesnar is gonna dominate it sorta dampens my interest. Like a lot. Still sorta looking forward to the women's Royal I guess tho. Wondering if they'll finally pull the trigger with Shayna.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 17, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> What are you guys more excited about, The Royal Rumble or The XFL?


Neither. My interest in WWE is 0 at this point. Been binging Stardom , NJPW world , AEW , some old ROH , and loving the Beyond Wrestling stuff.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 17, 2020)

Morrison's entrance received absolute zero reactions, how embarrassing.

Edit: And he has a parkour gimmick, fuck me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 17, 2020)

I can really get behind Roman w/ usos


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> XFL, real talk.
> I'm legitimately interested in seeing how Vince's 2nd attempt at this goes now that he's lear---.... now that he's wis---... now that television is considerably less demanding than it once was. Not only do I keep forgetting about RR, but the reminder that Lesnar is gonna dominate it sorta dampens my interest. Like a lot. Still sorta looking forward to the women's Royal I guess tho. Wondering if they'll finally pull the trigger with Shayna.


He tried to pay a quarterback 27k starting salary

Thats fucking embarassing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 17, 2020)

Tbe XFL will succeed when they start luring prospects from NCAA. Unfortunately there's no phenom in this upcoming recruiting class, and unless Stockon makes a huge jump there won't be a phenom form 2022 class either. But goading players like Sills V from back in the day, or Trevor Lawerence(High school phenoms) will be their ticket to viewership.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2020)

I just realized The dasha that was at the gym today was dasha fuentez


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2020)

Congrats to AEW for the ratings news. Just saw on the last page. That's awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> What are you guys more excited about, The Royal Rumble or The XFL?


Royal Rumble. Always the Royal Rumble.....though I will not be able to see it live for I will be at work.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 18, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> What are you guys more excited about, The Royal Rumble or The XFL?


The Rumble is shaping up to be really good, Raws been ok for a little while now and Smavkdown picked up, combine that with Brock and the true mystery of who is going to win and that makes things interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He tried to pay a quarterback 27k starting salary
> 
> Thats fucking embarassing



That so? Got no point of reference. What's the average NFL lowball?

Anyway at least he's consistent I guess. Paying people well under their worth by dangling fame and brand recognition overhead has been his MO for well over a decade. Why stop?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I just realized The dasha that was at the gym today was dasha fuentez



Tell her she was your favorite interview robot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That so? Got no point of reference. What's the average NFL lowball?
> 
> Anyway at least he's consistent I guess. Paying people well under their worth by dangling fame and brand recognition overhead has been his MO for well over a decade. Why stop?


Base pay is 480k a year, and thats for a bench player

480k vs 27k


27k is like a shift manager at burger king


----------



## Shirker (Jan 18, 2020)

It just dawned on me that you meant yearly.

Yeah, that's awfuly. *I* fucking make more than that. 
Man, fuck Vince McMahon. I'm guessing your use of the word "tried" means he failed I hope?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It just dawned on me that you meant yearly.
> 
> Yeah, that's awfuly. *I* fucking make more than that.
> Man, fuck Vince McMahon. I'm guessing your use of the word "tried" means he failed I hope?


So i did some searching

Latest figures for average salary are estimated to be 75k


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Can't wait for the boat show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That so? Got no point of reference. What's the average NFL lowball?
> 
> Anyway at least he's consistent I guess. Paying people well under their worth by dangling fame and brand recognition overhead has been his MO for well over a decade. Why stop?


The median wage of all quarterbacks is just north of 1.1 million a year which would be incredibly low for a multi year starter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Never seen this place dead during WM season.Jesus


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Can't wait for the boat show.


I tried to get tickets


Mfer was 10k for a cabin ring side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I tried to get tickets
> 
> 
> Mfer was 10k for a cabin ring side


Its ok man. Next year


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 19, 2020)

Fuck man this is embarrassing:


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never seen this place dead during WM season.Jesus



Did people who regularly post here go inactive or is the show just dry? Or both?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Did people who regularly post here go inactive or is the show just dry? Or both?


Not sure man. Have been so busy watching NJPW and other stuff that I came and bam....empty. Guessing matches haven't been set up.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not sure man. Have been so busy watching NJPW and other stuff that I came and bam....empty. Guessing matches haven't been set up.



Oh ok. They might have to use the big name ploy to get people interested again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never seen this place dead during WM season.Jesus



There is no clear direction as of yet for how, pretty much, the whole WM card will look like. It also doesn't help that the next Saudi-Arabia show is set almost 1 month before WM. Vince, very soon, will have his hands full with the XFL as well. WWE also refuses to ease up on the house show business, which pretty much is a business model of the past that actually starts to make them lose money.

There are definitely chinks in the armor of WWE showing, but money-wise they're secure with their insane TV deals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> There is no clear direction as of yet for how, pretty much, the whole WM card will look like. It also doesn't help that the next Saudi-Arabia show is set almost 1 month before WM. Vince, very soon, will have his hands full with the XFL as well. WWE also refuses to ease up on the house show business, which pretty much is a business model of the past that actually starts to make them lose money.
> 
> There are definitely chinks in the armor of WWE showing, but money-wise they're secure with their insane TV deals.


Damn. Well hopefully they some how pull through for their fans.


they've never been this unknown before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2020)

breaks my heart man. RIP Soulman


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never seen this place dead during WM season.Jesus



Tbh until the Rumble starts there's nothing in wwe to talk about.  Everything is on hold until then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tbh until the Rumble starts there's nothing in wwe to talk about.  Everything is on hold until then.


Yea I noticed but usually there's a match to talk about. Hopefully things pick up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea I noticed but usually there's a match to talk about. Hopefully things pick up.



Last year the most we were talking about was how Dean was being screwed over by shitty writing changing his gimmick from Bane to eww stinky germs to whatever. 

I think silence is an improvement


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Last year the most we were talking about was how Dean was being screwed over by shitty writing changing his gimmick from Bane to eww stinky germs to whatever.
> 
> I think silence is an improvement


For sure 



Although this year Mox comments are about AEW title shot and Suzuki match


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> Although this year Mox comments are about AEW title shot and Suzuki match



Don't see Moxley winning AEW title,  still think Jericho is holding until Omega redemption arc conclusion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Don't see Moxley winning AEW title,  still think Jericho is holding until Omega redemption arc conclusion.



So when do you see Mox winning it?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So when do you see Mox winning it?



He or Pac will be the one to take it from Omega imo.  

Can't say when cause not sure what AEW’s equivalents of Mania/Starrcade and Summerslam are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He or Pac will be the one to take it from Omega imo.
> 
> Can't say when cause not sure what AEW’s equivalents of Mania/Starrcade and Summerslam are.


It's DON and All Out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

MJF should win the title


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 20, 2020)

It seems like Raw might have a 34 min overrun tonight. Stay strong, bros!



Jake CENA said:


> MJF should win the title



He should down the line, but right now it's to early. He's not established enough yet to make an impact business-wise. Let him pick up big wins this year, let him have strong showings in matches and do money promos and then strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> It seems like Raw might have a 34 min overrun tonight. Stay strong, bros!.


Surely you jest


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Surely you jest



how's your training man?

what will be your finishing move?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He or Pac will be the one to take it from Omega imo.
> 
> Can't say when cause not sure what AEW’s equivalents of Mania/Starrcade and Summerslam are.


Nah I got Mox winning at revolution and Kenny taking it in 2021 at whatever their wrestlemania is


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> MJF should win the title


Too early. He hasn't been presented in a way that would give legitimacy to a strong face chasing him for the title. If you had MOX or Kenny fueding with him, you would know that as soon as they get their hands on him that he's getting destroyed.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2020)

Kenny is ice cold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kenny is ice cold.


Yea but they can flip the switch at any time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

Just went to Pro Wrestling Tee's shirts today for christmas gift from fam.


They bought the grab bag box for 20 and I got Mean Gene shirt,  Tanahashi  t-shirt, and  Ingobernables de Japon T.

Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 20, 2020)

That song at the end is fantastic.

PACs and Jungle Boys promos were great. People talking from the heart on a wrestling show is underrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

didn't expect a Road to after BTE today 



also guys.......... they have a door where all the wrestlers signed their names. I got to take a pic with Pro Tee's real title and the World heavyweight belt signed by Goldberg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2020)

So starting off Raw with Cross Fit Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2020)

The fuck man, Almas taking way too many bumps in this match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

lol Rey killed himself instead of collecting the title and maybe killing himself when he was hanging.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2020)

Vince has to be paying out the ass to get Brockk to make week to week appearances.  So Croco Lesners out for an easy paycheck I see.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Rocochet isn't R-Truth it seems.

Truth actually got Brock to legit laugh last week with his shenanigans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Why was Ricochet in a segment with Brock fucking Lesnar? At least he made him look like a geek in the end but come on, they shouldn't be anywhere near eachother.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why was Ricochet in a segment with Brock fucking Lesnar? At least he made him look like a geek in the end but come on, they shouldn't be anywhere near eachother.



Vince: "Because this is good shit!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> how's your training man?
> 
> what will be your finishing move?


Inverted F5 hopefully

But but if that doesnt work out im brainstorming some zsj style stretch submissions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Becky killed Asuka with the soup line, ngl. 

Due to Asuka being involved this might be the first Becky match that I'll be intrigued to see.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Absolutely burried the tag division with that one. Two guys who have been friends for a week or two can just group up and beat two men that have been teaming for 10 years and are supposed to be the best on the brand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2020)

Why. The. FUCK

Why wouldnt they put the belts on aop


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why. The. FUCK
> 
> Why wouldnt they put the belts on aop



Because that would make more sense.

But vince's logic is likely Seth/Murphy will lose it to the Street Prophets and that will somehow protect AOP.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh god that Video of Otis, with Val Venus music has suddenly made me unable to watch any Val Venus matches when looking over AE stuff.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2020)

Ok thay was funny.

24/7 title has upgraded from jobber to lower mid card


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 20, 2020)

that raw wasn't half bad


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Raw has quietly been really consistent over the past month or two.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 20, 2020)

how was Raw gents? Got you hyped for the Rumble?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> how was Raw gents? Got you hyped for the Rumble?


7/10. The Rumble with Brock and Becky-Asuka should be entertaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 7/10. The Rumble with Brock and Becky-Asuka should be entertaining.


Least you got something to look forward to


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2020)

So how you think Brock will go with the Rumble?

Beat the record for eliminations or have a repeat of Maven/Undertaker situation.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So how you think Brock will go with the Rumble?
> 
> Beat the record for eliminations or have a repeat of Maven/Undertaker situation.


You know what would be insane? If he eliminates everyone and just burries the entire roster lol. 

But to answer your question I'm absolutely stumped, i don't see him winning though because they have yet to add a stipulation for if he does win. So yea I can see a Maven/Taker situation.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You know what would be insane? If he eliminates everyone and just burries the entire roster lol.



If its not Riddle/Keith /Drew getting shine then I would actually laugh along with the burying of the entire roster


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If its not Riddle/Keith /Drew getting shine then I would actually laugh along with the burying of the entire roster


I'm starting to give up hope on Riddle in WWE, it's clear the office(including Trips) isn't behind him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 21, 2020)

During that tag title match......did dude really miscounted how how many people were brawling?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> During that tag title match......did dude really miscounted how how many people were brawling?


Yea he said 6 instead of 8 lol.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 21, 2020)

I tried to watch Raw, because I was interested in the Rey / Andrade ladder match, but the commercials every 3 mins and the Paul Heyman promo afterwards, where he talks about nothing for 10 mins broke me.

They really haven't figured out a working formula for those 3 hours Raw to keep you engaged throughout after all those years. It's the same problem with NXT. They just stretched the 1 hour version of NXT to 2 hours with more and longer matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 21, 2020)

@Jon Moxley


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @Jon Moxley


Dude's found his people


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2020)

Renee is at home thinking "At least he's not singing here."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Renee is at home thinking "At least he's not singing here."


She actually posted on it after Osprey tweeted about it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Renee is at home thinking "At least he's not singing here."



"Suddenly the death matches don't seem so bad."


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 21, 2020)

The only confirmed matches for AEW Dark tonight as per AEW Twitter are:

Big Swole vs Diamante
Strong Heart & Cima vs Jurassic Express

The other matches that were taped last week are:

Nyla Rose vs Shanna (Tables match)
Kip Sabian vs Michael Nakazawa
Dark Order vs Sonny Kiss & Brandon Cutler

I'm pretty sure they also taped Joey Janela vs Rey Fenix, so we see what we'll get this and next week. The Janela vs Fenix match sounds like a main event match for next week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2020)

Today was strike in training. Did chops.

Chops are fucking real.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Today was strike in training. Did chops.
> 
> Chops are fucking real.



Good fuckin' luck with that, my dude.
The only thing that makes me cringe worse than chops is those fuckin' elbow shots that NJPW is famous for.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Good fuckin' luck with that, my dude.
> The only thing that makes me cringe worse than chops is those fuckin' elbow shots that NJPW is famous for.


Bro, everybody is bruised tf up it was hilarious

My chest started bleeding because i got hair ripped out. It just makes me look back on sheamus and walter and mcintyre and fucking clinch my asshole like a imploding star


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2020)

There was a goddamn shooting  in Las Vegas Mall and Asuka was there when it happened.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 21, 2020)

*Long, raspy, tired, exasperated sigh*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *Long, raspy, tired, exasperated sigh*


I know..........I know dude


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Inverted F5 hopefully
> 
> But but if that doesnt work out im brainstorming some zsj style stretch submissions



Can it be a pop-up golden star powerbomb instead? 

I see, your a technical wrestler. I hope I see you tap out DB in the future


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> She actually posted on it after Osprey tweeted about it.



Looks like Renee, Jon, Osprey and Bea Priestley are very friendly. Njpw, give me a match between these two after the Mox-Suzuki war

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Dynamite tonight sounds really good. I've read through spoilers and listened to reports.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The opener was said to be a banger.
Britt cut a hilarious promo after her match.
The aftermath of the MJFs match sounds great, but I'm not sure, if it'll be shown in full on TV.
Jurassic Express vs Inner Circle was said to be very good with a hot crowd.
Moxley vs PAC was said to be very good as well with them battling around the cruise. Chris Jericho is on commentary.




I didn't include any match results, but spoiler tagged it anyway just in case people don't even want to be spoiled about match quality, crowd reactions and stuff that happens after matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Can it be a pop-up golden star powerbomb instead?
> 
> I see, your a technical wrestler. I hope I see you tap out DB in the future


By the time I get to DB he will be old and weak

I will crush his frail body beneath my girth in the best mania retirement match in history

So I say it so shall it be done


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> By the time I get to DB he will be old and weak
> 
> I will crush his frail body beneath my girth in the best mania retirement match in history
> 
> So I say it so shall it be done


Boo this man. Booo!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Boo this man. Booo!!


*Brock streak breaking intensifies*


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> By the time I get to DB he will be old and weak
> 
> I will crush his frail body beneath my girth in the best mania retirement match in history
> 
> So I say it so shall it be done



be the best heel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2020)

damn.  They got me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> damn.  They got me.


Its still not gonna beat the rager at sea card, but thats gonna be a banger of a match


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> damn.  They got me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2020)

I am rewatching the 2010 RR, since wwe put up a bunch of them on youtube, and I am thinking....is that one even more star studded then 92 RR?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shirker (Jan 22, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



@Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am rewatching the 2010 RR, since wwe put up a bunch of them on youtube, and I am thinking....is that one even more star studded then 92 RR?



I just had a look at both and have to give 1992 the slight edge, but 2010 was certainly pretty damn stacked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> @Jon Moxley


So it begins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

If Suzuki-gun shows up on AEW, everyone in that locker is screwed


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2020)

Wrestletalk doing their yearly Royal Rumble fantasy booking.  This time with Adam Blampied


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestletalk doing their yearly Royal Rumble fantasy booking.  This time with Adam Blampied


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestletalk doing their yearly Royal Rumble fantasy booking.  This time with Adam Blampied


Didnt he get run out of the wrestling community for being a sex offender

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am rewatching the 2010 RR, since wwe put up a bunch of them on youtube, and I am thinking....is that one even more star studded then 92 RR?


It's close but I have to go with '92


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestletalk doing their yearly Royal Rumble fantasy booking.  This time with Adam Blampied


Wasn't Blampied exposed for grooming an underage girl?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wasn't Blampied exposed for grooming an underage girl?


He was sending nudes to other women I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Also almost time for Bash at the Beach Part 2


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

*Was hoping this would be a booze cruise
*
Hangmans name graphic everyone


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

So opening up the show with the tag championship match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Not much flippies tonigh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

That was such a sweet sequence


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Fun match so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Fun match so far


People didnt like the Page to Kenny clothesline lol.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

This match fucks / fucked in all the best possible ways.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Lol Page going crowd surfing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2020)

Storm/Shirai is starting.  I’m glad it is on early in the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

So new champs with Kenny and Hangman.  So I take it the break up will be when facing Jericho's crew then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Priscilla Kelly making her AEW Dynamite debut.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Page crowd surfing


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Take a shot every time Excalibur says: The womens division here in AEW is heating up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Britt really is green as hell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

No Nightmare Collective means women's match already better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> No Nightmare Collective means women's match already better.



Well it's a Britt match. So not really


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

So Britt going heel now.  That low blow on Tony, damn man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Lmao they cut off Britt


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2020)

No finish.  Bianca attacks them both.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

That promo


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2020)

Toni getting a lot of boos holding up the nxt title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lmao they cut off Britt



Don' blame then, she was still talking after being cut off.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2020)

Britt Baker seems like she has attitude problems.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don' blame then, she was still talking after being cut off.


She's got a lot to learn about the tv time.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

They cut off on of the best parts of Bakers promo where she apparently insinuated that Schiavone has bad teeth, explains it in details and that she needs to see him in her office.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

People singing the heel's theme. Dammit boat


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

The crowd sings along with Jerichos theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Faces got their pop back


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

The Jericho Cruise set-up feels more like a concert than a wrestling show.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Jungle Jack Boy Perry Jack Boy Perry Jungle Boy Jungle Jack Perry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

Fun match, as expected Marco eats the pin for his team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Good match. Obviously held back by the short range area.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Where did Jungle Boy vanish after the tag to Luchasaurus?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Where did Jungle Boy vanish after the tag to Luchasaurus?


are you implying something?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

MJF has one of the best win / loss records in AEW and almost nobody realizes it.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> are you implying something?



I only saw him re-appearing at the edge of the screen at the very end of the segment.

I think he literally hid somewhere.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> MJF has one of the best win / loss records in AEW and almost nobody realizes it.


Oh yea? Well Joey has the brightest shirts in AEW. 

Also Jesus in another AEW show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I only saw him re-appearing at the edge of the screen at the very end of the segment.
> 
> I think he literally hid somewhere.


Thought you were suggesting he turned on Marco


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Joey with his $ 120 braids from the Bahamas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

You scumbag MJF


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wasn't Blampied exposed for grooming an underage girl?



While in a relationship he was after nudes from another woman, no one was underage.  It was cheating on his GF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Loool go for swim MJF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

MJF was just set up.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

*Sweet Chin Music
*
J.R. plz...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

To think Vince passed on Jericho's ideal.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> While in a relationship he was after nudes from another woman, no one was underage.  It was cheating on his GF.


Thanks for clearing that up, I think it was Brian Last on Cornette's podcast or someone from wrestling observer who put that info out there in a recent podcast.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh shit. Thats a good match.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

Darby Party!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

Can One Eye Mox pulll off a win tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can One Eye Mox pulll off a win tonight.


Hes Big Boss . Of course he can.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't know what's more funny. 

Pac weighing in at 206 lbs., or Moxley at 231 lbs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

Mox has the crowd on his side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Lol your ship sucks chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

PAC you bastard, he's going after the eye.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

So Mox vs Jericho at Revolution. Time to rob me some tickets


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2020)

Cool, so Mox wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, so Mox wins.


Yea and they just made it official Mox vs Jericho at Revolution.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hes Big Boss . Of course he can.



Pft he's punished venom snake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Pft he's punished venom snake.


Fine


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2020)

I fucking hate whoever runs nxts facebook page

Open my app and get spoiled immediately everytime


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 23, 2020)

An underrated part of Dynamite last night were The Young Bucks being obnoxious fucks throughout the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Ive never been attracted to priscilla kelly, thought she ews roo skinny



But last night.... whew *dabs sweat*


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2020)

Days away from the rumble and we need to get back to the predictions thread guys (well after Friday night Smackdown.)

Although this won't happen this is who I think should win the men's rumble.


*Spoiler*: __ 




and on the night announce at Mania he's bringing Goldie home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 23, 2020)

I got Shana winning the women's and Roman winning the men's.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I got Shana winning the women's and Roman winning the men's.



Safe picks


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2020)

Shayna is the safe and correct choice.  I honestly don't think Roman will win it.  Something at the back of my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 23, 2020)

McIntyre is my dark horse.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



*MOX-gun intensifies* (punished MOX creating his own army like in MGS) 

Ric Flair is ALL ELITE, suck it Charlotte


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> *MOX-gun intensifies* (punished MOX creating his own army like in MGS)
> 
> 
> Ric Flair is ALL ELITE, suck it Charlotte


Lol nah he was guest of honor.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 23, 2020)

AEW 871k (0.35 in the 18-49 demo - 8th place)
NXT 769k (0.24 in the 18-49 demo - 35th place)

Bonus:


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 23, 2020)

I think Mox has fun in AEW.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lol nah he was guest of honor.



I mean, we have Tully with Spears and Anderson with Cody... thinking that Flair gets the next AEW World Champion ain't that crazy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> I mean, we have Tully with Spears and Anderson with Cody... thinking that Flair gets the next AEW World Champion ain't that crazy


Mox wit Flair?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox wit Flair?



I still rememb when Flair snubbed evolution for the shield.  So it could happen xD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I still rememb when Flair snubbed evolution for the shield.  So it could happen xD


Oh yea I was wondering if that was planned or Ric was drunk


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 23, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> AEW 871k (0.35 in the 18-49 demo - 8th place)
> NXT 769k (0.24 in the 18-49 demo - 35th place)
> 
> Bonus:


Another solid number from AEW, I assume they even took a small hit due to being taped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Another solid number from AEW, I assume they even took a small hit due to being taped.


Taped and it was against a strong nxt show



In other news got to train with billy gun, austin gun and luke harper today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Taped and it was against a strong nxt show
> 
> 
> 
> In other news got to train with billy gun, austin gun and luke harper today



Zhen out here just livin' the dream without our permission, ya fuckin'-- .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Taped and it was against a strong nxt show
> 
> 
> 
> In other news got to train with billy gun, austin gun and luke harper today


Damn bro you must be forking out the big bucks. Don't leave us hanging when you make it to dark, evolve, or another developmental territory. Just make sure you scrub your social media/forums and send us a link to your matches so we can critique.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn bro you must be forking out the big bucks. Don't leave us hanging when you make it to dark, evolve, or another developmental territory. Just make sure you scrub your social media/forums and send us a link to your matches so we can critique.



Unless this Roh, aew, njpw deal goes through im probably gonna be hitting the indies for at least a year to build a resume then see if I can do a couple nwa powerr tapings



But yeah it wss super cool and motivating, and it turns out im in a weird body size class, im alot bigger than austin but smaller than harper and billy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Unless this Roh, aew, njpw deal goes through im probably gonna be hitting the indies for at least a year to build a resume then see if I can do a couple nwa powerr tapings
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah it wss super cool and motivating, and it turns out im in a weird body size class, im alot bigger than austin but smaller than harper and billy


There's nothing wrong with hitting the indies for multiple years. People sleep on Austin Aries, Shelly, and Sabin but those guys had tremendous careers all things considered. Shit I have Nigel McGuiness in my top10 all time and outside of a brief run with TNA he didn't do it big anywhere but the indies.

As far as your appearance goes I mean the size combined with your face are the total package. Make sure to work on your selling(specifically facial emotions) because that's what will differentiate you from the guys in your weight class. 

If you're really that big, I would use all of your creativity to work on what will set you apart. Don't be a jack of all trades guy, find your slant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

@Zhen Chan 

I got a spot you can do


----------



## Shirker (Jan 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Zhen Chan
> 
> I got a spot you can do



This kills the man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This kills the man


Should be dead. People thought Mox vs Kenny was too much lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There's nothing wrong with hitting the indies for multiple years. People sleep on Austin Aries, Shelly, and Sabin but those guys had tremendous careers all things considered. Shit I have Nigel McGuiness in my top10 all time and outside of a brief run with TNA he didn't do it big anywhere but the indies.
> 
> As far as your appearance goes I mean the size combined with your face are the total package. Make sure to work on your selling(specifically facial emotions) because that's what will differentiate you from the guys in your weight class.
> 
> If you're really that big, I would use all of your creativity to work on what will set you apart. Don't be a jack of all trades guy, find your slant.


I have a mma background so the shooty looking things we do I look great on, where as on the more pro wrassly things like snapmares and running into a big boot its super awkward. Just need more reps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Well being real Zhen good luck man. You're a good dude. If I wasn't so fat and old I'd get into wrasslin lol


Also I think I will watch the Rumble. Only thing bringing me back is missing the banter with you brothers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well being real Zhen good luck man. You're a good dude. If I wasn't so fat and old I'd get into wrasslin lol
> 
> 
> Also I think I will watch the Rumble. Only thing bringing me back is missing the banter with you brothers.


I really want to meet Johnathon greshem, Velveteen dream and The new fay so I can get their takes on being black in the industry


I feel like theres alot of wisdom so be gained there. Even listening to the new day podcast they legit drop nuggets in the reg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I really want to meet Johnathon greshem, Velveteen dream and The new fay so I can get their takes on being black in the industry
> 
> 
> I feel like theres alot of wisdom so be gained there. Even listening to the new day podcast they legit drop nuggets in the reg


That's a good way to go about it.  Take everything you learn and practice on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I really want to meet Johnathon greshem, Velveteen dream and The new fay so I can get their takes on being black in the industry
> 
> 
> I feel like theres alot of wisdom so be gained there. Even listening to the new day podcast they legit drop nuggets in the reg


new day has a podcast where they aren't just being corporate about wwe?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I have a mma background so the shooty looking things we do I look great on, where as on the more pro wrassly things like snapmares and running into a big boot its super awkward. Just need more reps


So you're already a few steps ahead of your contemporaries. Honestly, that's great. Just don't fall into the trap of watching your favorites for pointers on selling, put an emphasis on watching guys around your size and you should be on your way.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> new day has a podcast where they aren't just being corporate about wwe?


Its a wwe podcast so they cant go too off the rails but its aloooot closer to broken skull session shoots interviews than corey graves blatant shilling


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey @Zhen Chan all the luck to you in this industry, hopefully one day you will be able to be on one of the grand stages (AEW 
preferablyKappa) and be one of the greats. 


On another note, guys I know this is a wrestling forum, but you guys need to see the new Main Character for OP, the anime/manga is about to get a lot more...unscripted violent


*Spoiler*: _Thanks for the pics, twitter_


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2020)

@Zhen Chan 

give us a shoutout when you debut!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its a wwe podcast so they cant go too off the rails but its aloooot closer to broken skull session shoots interviews than corey graves blatant shilling


I'll have to check one out, not surprising about Corey's not being shit though since they kept him around way after his wrestling career ended.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Hey @Zhen Chan all the luck to you in this industry, hopefully one day you will be able to be on one of the grand stages (AEW
> preferablyKappa) and be one of the greats.
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the shonen jump mascot?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 24, 2020)

@Zhen Chan 

Here's your promo class for today.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2020)

Haven’t really been paying attention to the product lately.  But I assume Charlotte and Roman are the RR favorites??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> @Zhen Chan
> 
> give us a shoutout when you debut!


you egotistical bastard.


Also credit us for the reason you became a wrestler.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2020)

I always ask myself why I have this little bit of inclination twords graves and then he hits us with the line "anything goes, trash cans, base balls, center field cameras," and it all comes back to me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Haven’t really been paying attention to the product lately.  But I assume Charlotte and Roman are the RR favorites??


Roman and Shayna I think are the true favorites through bookies.

*Edited: *Bovada lists Roman as the favorite for the mens (-220) and Shayna the favorite for the women's (-275). 

Fun fact: After Roman and Drew McIntyre, the 3rd highest favorite to win is Punk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Haven’t really been paying attention to the product lately.  But I assume Charlotte and Roman are the RR favorites??


Roman Bayzler


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2020)

WWE can really fuck off right about now, a contract signing for the fucking fiend? A supernatural entity who shares the body with a lunatic in a long term state of psychosis, bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2020)

Baszler huh?  Baszler/Bayley/Lynch main evented a PPV and it was kind of a dud.  Is that really what they want to go back to?

Solomonster scared me because he floated Nia Jax as a possible winner!!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE can really fuck off right about now, a contract signing for the fucking fiend? A supernatural entity who shares the body with a lunatic in a long term state of psychosis, bullshit.


No.  The fiend is involved in a contract signing?  I don’t believe it.  You are lying.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No.  The fiend is involved in a contract signing?  I don’t believe it.  You are lying.


He lashed Bryan with the strap, sat down and shoved the pen into his own hand, signing the contract with his blood. 

"It could have been worse" is the only nice thing I can say about the segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought about watching the PPV.  But I think it is all too predictable.  And I know I won’t be happy with some of the winners.  So I should just save my money.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2020)

Get your predictions up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 24, 2020)

While everyone in WWE is struggling to get time or dealing with bad storylines, Moxley's fucking drunk on a cruise singing with Darby and Priscilla Kelly having the time of his life .  Man makes you wonder about life choices sometimes


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 25, 2020)

That damn Tony Khan buying 10.000+ tickets once again to make it seem like AEW is doing well!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> That damn Tony Khan buying 10.000+ tickets once again to make it seem like AEW is doing well!



Actually he only bought 7,000
The other 3 went to scalpers.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

AEW has completely abandoned California.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Any chance Paige or Edge wrestle in the Rumble?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Any chance Paige or Edge wrestle in the Rumble?


I'd say there's a 70% chance we see Edge in the rumble, 5% chance for Paige.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

I read that there won’t be any nxt people in the Rumble.  Is that true?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW has completely abandoned California.


yea wtf why don't they come here


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> yea wtf why don't they come here


Guess they want Californians to support NXT??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> yea wtf why don't they come here


WWE probably. It's no doubt they will fill out a 10k seat arena should they go.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I read that there won’t be any nxt people in the Rumble.  Is that true?


No way they don't use a few. I'd expect guys like Riddle, Lee, and WALTER.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I read that there won’t be any nxt people in the Rumble.  Is that true?


unconfirmed, but there are only 3 possible spots left for nxt

so its looking bad


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Dumb move to announce that much of the field.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dumb move to announce that much of the field.


i think announcing 10-15 is the sweet spot


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Guess they want Californians to support NXT??


LOL I guess so


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

They definitely need nxt for the women’s rumble.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They definitely need nxt for the women’s rumble.


They literally dont have 30 main roster women, nxt is numerically required regardless


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

NXT vs NXT UK is on.  Now up is DIY vs Moustache Mountain.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Its been a quality ppv this far


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2020)

Worlds collide was tonight?
Cool got something to watch with my dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

UE vs Imperium now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Fucking hell X sign for Wolfe.

Looks like wasn't part of the Script.  Bobby Fish was genuinly concerned and asked if he was ok by sounds of it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

They just broke Wolfe's neck holy shit, he couldn't even help lift his leg for the pin.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They just broke Wolfe's neck holy shit, he couldn't even help lift his leg for the pin.



Yeah Bobby Fish's reaction looking back pretty much confirmed it wasn't part of the script.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Rip O'Reilly chest.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2020)

Missed most the show, but in just in time for a big swig of Water


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Missed most the show, but in just in time for a big swig of Water


For a basically unscripted match thus is going well


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Holy Fuck they let Imperium win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Fish botching the pin attempt.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Holy Fuck they let Imperium win.


The era of gold is over


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah Bobby Fish's reaction looking back pretty much confirmed it wasn't part of the script.


Also the camera angle, the refused to show him on the ground. I legit thought he was dead, hopefully he's not paralyzed.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Also the camera angle, the refused to show him on the ground. I legit thought he was dead, hopefully he's not paralyzed.



Well if he was paralyzed then the way he was taken to the back would be considered criminal neglegence as they basically had him carried with his arms over shoulders of 2 people.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> For a *basically unscripted match* thus is going well



That so? What happened, could somebody not make it or something?
Haven't been paying the best attention to the build.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Imperium won huh?  Didn’t expect that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Adam Cole looked so out of place in that match. I see they tried to protect him but when everyone looks like they legitimately get into bar fights and work to the caliber of WALTER, KOR, and Strong it's just embarrassing to say he holds the most important title in the match. This guy is closer to a swerve or angel garza than he is to a WALTER, LEE, or Riddle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fish botching the pin attempt.



I'm going to give a lot of leeway to Fish (and anyone) botching this match after Wolfe's injury.  That's certainly what was going to be on their minds during the match.

Even then that's a solid 4* match



Zhen Chan said:


> The era of gold is over



I guess it's almost time to be demoted to Raw/Smacldown for them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Cole is too small to ever be more than he is now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That so? What happened, could somebody not make it or something?
> Haven't been paying the best attention to the build.



Alexander Wolfe got injured legit about 5 minutes into the match, meaning they had to make things up from there on in.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole looked so out of place in that match. I see they tried to protect him but when everyone looks like they legitimately get into bar fights and work to the caliber of WALTER, KOR, and Strong it's just embarrassing to say he hold the most important title in the match. This guy is closer to a swerve or angel garza than he is to a WALTER, LEE, or Riddle.



Cole looks more protected than what people accused Roman, Seth, hell even Cena wins lol era of protection.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That so? What happened, could somebody not make it or something?
> Haven't been paying the best attention to the build.


UE did that up and under finish and nearly killed Alexander Wolfe(i think that's his name) this was before 10mins into the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Cole isn’t even Shawn Michaels tbh.  Michaels had a much better physique.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cole isn’t even Shawn Michaels tbh.  Michaels had a much better physique.



He's at best early/mid 90s Michaels where everyone backstage thought he was great but in reality was no where near as good as he would become.

Difference is looking at Cole in non wwe events I don't see him reaching the heights HBK did once he dropped the drugs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

So WWE continues their Chris Benoiting of Moxley 



Guess who's missing?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So WWE continues their Chris Benoiting of Moxley
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who's missing?


Come on. It isn’t a big deal.  And it’s actually understandable tbh, lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 25, 2020)

anyone got that Vince Mcmahon photo of being pissed at Linda for losing the senate?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

The broserweights have merch


100% confirmed they win now


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Even @Jon Moxley fears Imperium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Soon.......


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Even if it is only for a couple of minutes.  I would love to see Brock vs WALTER during the Rumble.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

In reality there's like 4-5 guys that you could actually see facr Brock in competitive standing, 3 of those guys are retired. Outside of WALTER and Okada who else could pose a threat right now and not look stupid in doing so?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> In reality there's like 4-5 guys that you could actually see facr Brock in competitive standing, 3 of those guys are retired. Outside of WALTER and Okada who else could pose a threat right now and not look stupid in doing so?


Shingo, Ishii, Lance Archer

Tbh Kenta would be like the Finn balor match imo


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Good news on the Wolfe front.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shingo, Ishii, Lance Archer
> 
> Tbh Kenta would be like the Finn balor match imo


Ishii sure but you'll know the outcome of that match right off that bat. Archer, Shingo and Kenta? Not a chance.

And TBH if we're talking about a WWE ring at wrestlemania, none of these guys would cut it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Good news on the Wolfe front.


Happy to hear he just got knocked out and didn't get caught in the neck, that was brutal.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I think AJ Lee might be a surprise this year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Possible returning superstar_ 



MVP's titantron graphics were seen being tested yesterday


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Possible returning superstar_
> 
> 
> 
> MVP's titantron graphics were seen being tested yesterday



*Spoiler*: __ 



I read that Nattie said something about Ronda?  Don’t know how legit it is though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Nattie said something about Ronda?  Don’t know how legit it is though.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That would be amazing


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I want Asuka to beat Becky desperately.  But I know that she won’t.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

I'd like for Asuka to win then fight Shayna at Mania (I think she could get a better match out of Shayna than Becky could) but I feel like Ronda might win the Rumble then get her pin back against Becky at Mania instead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Also World's Collide was fantastic. Got to see it live and only just got back to Georgia today. Should've taken some pics now that I think about it but my dumbass let my phone die. People went crazy for WALTER.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Interesting?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Walter won 3-on-4.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Houston is basically my hometown.  But I don’t want to go to that place anymore.  It does seem like it would have been a cool event to attend though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

One thing I never mentioned.  I love that Orton/McIntyre chopping spot.  McIntyre gets the better of Randy.  So Randy responds with a thumb to the eye.  That’s great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

You guys hear about Kobe?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You guys hear about Kobe?


Yeah. Sad shit man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Ugh I don't know if I'm up to watching Rumble. 

Death of Kobe and his daughter is depressing me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Meltzer said that Edge will be int the Rumble  tonight.

Kobe was easily one of my favorite athletes to watch.

Rest in Power Kobe.and Gianna.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Bayley is probably the worst woman's promo of all time.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bayley is probably the worst woman's promo of all time.



Charlotte is giving her a run for her money.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Is the pre-show 1 or 2 hours?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

They're totally gonna rekindle that epic feud Sheamus and Roman Reigns had in 2015 on SD in 2020.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Is the pre-show 1 or 2 hours?


2 hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Charlotte is giving her a run for her money.


Agreed.  Charlotte and Bayley have definitely had some of the worst promos since they came to the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I can see Charlotte winning.  There’s really nothing for her to do at Mania if she isn’t in one of the title matches.  Shayna might never be over with the main roster fans; so hotshotting her to a Mania title match seems premature to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

This is what I want:

Men’s winner - Brock, Keith Lee, Walter, or McIntyre
Women’s winner - Sasha Banks


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm just here for the Rumble matches and Asuka vs Becky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

The PPV is a success and they are playing with house money if they give Asuka the win.  Sadly WWE will continue to try to ride the Becky Lynch experiment.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I can see Charlotte winning.  *There’s really nothing for her to do at Mania if she isn’t in one of the title matches.*  Shayna might never be over with the main roster fans; so hotshotting her to a Mania title match seems premature to me.



I think it speaks volumes when WWE books you so devoid of character and gives you only storylines that revolve around winning titles that people can only fathom you having something to do when you're in the title picture. Even Roman and Seth or not this one-dimensional direction-wise.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Sammy Guevara invades the Royal Rumble with a freaking tank!


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

He's actually outside the building.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I'm just here for the Rumble matches and Asuka vs Becky.


Same.


Although DB vs Fiend will be fun.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Starting off with Reigns/Corbin huh? Hopefully this feud ends here


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> Although DB vs Fiend will be fun.



I don't doubt Daniel Bryans ability.

Bray Wyatts and WWEs I do with WWE being the main culprit.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2020)

Sasha Banks and the Undertaker are my picks for Rumble winners


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Corbin still has his mishmash theme.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I don't doubt Daniel Bryans ability.
> 
> Bray Wyatts and WWEs I do with WWE being the main culprit.


well today's been sad already so I'll try to be more positive . 

I probably will earn optimisms but I need this


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Cameraman knocked over a kid


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

I thought that was a pretty fun match, fresh out of the AE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought that was a pretty fun match, fresh out of the AE.


Yeah it wasn't too bad.  

I loved Jimmy's out of nowhere leap.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

This feud is over?

Worst timeline avoided!


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

So, Sonya is gonna throw out Mandy. Got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> So, Sonya is gonna throw out Mandy. Got it!


She just mad Mandy x Otis is the perfect love story


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Reigns/Corbin was surprisingly fun but please end the feud now. Also Alexa #1? Alright then I guess.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Its funny Bianca is the "rookie" but she's probably going to be the ring general until someone more experienced comes in


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Alexa isn’t a 60 minute girl.  She needs to hide under the ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Biancia has more charisma than the entire women's roster combined, sans Asuka of course.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

I forgot about PPV.... tuning in now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Molly looks like a total Karen.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Molly looks like a total Karen.



Molly bout the tell me about the dangers of vaccination.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

yO THAT LANA CHEATS MORE THAN THE ASTROS SIGN!


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Stealing the hug spot from Best Friends.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 26, 2020)

Captain Marvel gear smh


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

*WW Superstar*

Seriously, it's only 3 letter to remember.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Liv so hot. Cena really chose well when he piped that


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Imagine Kylie Rae being one of the entrants.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Eliminated wrestlers being able eliminate other wrestler is such a dumb rule.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Eliminated wrestlers being able eliminate other wrestler is such a dumb rule.


Agree.  What happened?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

LMAO half of these entrants have been from NXT cuz the SD and Raw don't have enough women to pad this out


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Mandy double cheeked up on a Sunday night.
Unfortunately Graves makes it difficult to enjoy. May have to mute


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Mandy might be the best total package out of every woman in wrestling. Even if the ass is fake she didn't go overboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

LMAO Otis


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Mandy/Otis is WWE's best ongoing feel good story


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Otis and Mandy are fun.  But WWE always runs fun things into the ground.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

That was an all time spot right there.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

That Otis spot was better than all of Kofi's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Agree.  What happened?



Lana, who was eliminated by Liv, eliminated Liv.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Lana, who was eliminated by Liv, eliminated Liv.


Dumb.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Hope Kairi/Shayna win and face Asuka at Mania


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Kairi/Shayna win and face Asuka at Mania


Won't happen tho cuz Becky will win and Kairi won't


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Kairi/Shayna win and face Asuka at Mania



Kairi contract is ending at mania, so I doubt she's winning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kairi winning would be fucking awesome.  And shocking.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Kairi getting a babyface reaction.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kairi will re-sign unless she is homesick.  Which is possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

I enjoyed martinez and Deville going at it


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Bianca is the heel for the night at the women's rumble.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

So Bianca has most eliminations in the bag already?


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kairi will re-sign unless she is homesick.  Which is possible.



Kenny and her are friends.
AEW just got a new TV deal.
She could work both AEW and Stardom while being in AEW.

It's absolutely not a lock that she'll re-sign imo.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Dana looking better than she has in a while.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Kairi eliminated by Bliss


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Did Kairi botch that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Hope Kairi/Shayna win and face Asuka at Mania


then Charlotte wins , and Ronda comes back to have a redo of last year


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So Bianca has most eliminations in the bag already?


She’s a good choice.  Big and strong.  Easy task for her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kairi literally jumps out of the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

You know what?
I wouldn't be mad if Bianca took this. She's grown on me heavy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> She’s a good choice.  Big and strong.  Easy task for her.


Ngl im marking out hard for her right now, I can't accept anyone but Shayna or Ronda taking her out.

Edit: I forgot about Charlotte, I'll accept her too.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Bianca has taken out 7 people rn. What's the record for Women Eliminations?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bianca has taken out 7 people rn. What's the record for Women Eliminations?



Whatever Bianca has right now.  Last record was 5


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

Chelsea Green with her manager Tony Khan.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bianca has taken out 7 people rn. What's the record for Women Eliminations?



5 according to Tom.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bianca has taken out 7 people rn. What's the record for Women Eliminations?


Just checked she holds the record right now. Previous record was 5 she has 8


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Get Bianca to double figures.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte about to make these up-and-comers pay for being.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Naomi counts as a returning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Thiccnomi is back


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Blacksploitation Naomi got me feelin' some kinda way.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Now we know why edge is here, to support his wife.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m not a Naomi fan.  But she’s athletic.  More athletic than pretty much all of the rest of the roster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Too much ass in the ring right now, I need a cold shower.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Too much ass in the ring right now, I need a cold shower.



Charlotte counterbalances, you'll be fine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

@Lord Trollbias  I REGRET NOTHING!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Boo Charlotte


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Of course Charlotte eliminates Bianca. OF COURSE SHE DOES


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fucking Charlotte


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

All these female NXT stars and they bring in Kelly Kelly? Oo


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Charlotte about to make these up-and-comers pay for being.



Toldja.
Who's next? Toni?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I hate Charlotte.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Charlotte counterbalances, you'll be fine.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte gonna break Belair's record


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn Beth got busted open


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Charlotte gonna break Belair's record



Bet.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Xia Li so thicc


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Beth's half dead, someone better eliminate her, kripes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Taima chat making Corona virus jokes, fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

You all didn't listen to me about Charlotte.

You all ignored me saying she's getting overpushed


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Who's outfit is that that Vega's wearing.
I know it's Mortal Kombat, but I always forget the names of all the women that aren't Sonya and Mileena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Taima chat making Corona virus jokes, fuck.


I made one about Xia too honestly


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I made one about Xia too honestly



"Infectious offense" -Someone in Taima.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Naomi fuffiling her "female Kofi" quota for the match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who's outfit is that that Vega's wearing.
> I know it's Mortal Kombat, but I always forget the names of all the women that aren't Sonya and Mileena.


Sindel I think


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "Infectious offense" -Someone in Taima.


I said make sure she's not sick.........of Charlotte's face


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Okay, that was really cool by Naomi and all; seriously, what *everything* strength this woman has; but she literally just jumped over there on purpose. Beth pushed her lightly and she fuckin' *ran*.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

You're joking LMAO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Santina?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

SOMEONE FUCKING HELP BETH!!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

For fucks sake


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Twitter BTFO.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

SHAYNA TIME LEGGO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

And here we go!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

...oh shit, Char's gonna beat Shayna....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Shayna gonna beat the record but Charlotte still gonna win


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Are we supposed to be impressed when someone comes in at #30 and wins?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Shit they're going to have Shayna go with most eliminations but Charlotte win it >>


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed when someone comes in at #30 and wins?



I've never really gotten the impression tbh.
I mean, if that were the mindset it wouldn't surprise me, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Shayna's gonna kiiiiilll yoooooou


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Of fucking course Charlotte wins


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Shayna isn’t over with the main roster.  Would be boneheaded for her to win.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Are we supposed to be impressed when someone comes in at #30 and wins?



How many Number 30s have won?

I know Taker did but can't think of any others.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Shayna isn’t over with the main roster.  Would be boneheaded for her to win.



Bonehead is protecting Charlotte harder than Cole, Roman, Seth combined.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

lol, this show sucks. 

Fun match. Santina coming back was Aces.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Told you guys Charlotte would win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte is my favorite woman's wrestler on the planet but that's straight bullshit. All around though that was a much better rumble than I would have ever thought the women could have.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte you greedy bitch


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte is going to beat Becky at Mania and it'll be disgusting


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

WHo's she supposed to be facing? Becky? Asuka ain't gettin' the belt, so it's gotta be a rematch, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Charlotte ain’t fighting Becky at the Rumble.  No chance.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 26, 2020)

CHARLOTTEWINSLOL


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Well the rivalry continues from 2018 summerslam -_-


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Why wasn't Bayley on the pre show?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why wasn't Bayley on the pre show?


I will say it since no one else has the guts.

Heel Bayley has been a complete flop!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

People booing America. 



Rukia said:


> I will say it since no one else has the guts.
> 
> Heel Bayley has been a complete flop!



Heel Bayley is a huge miscast. Assuming you're being legit, it doesn't really surprise me all too much


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will say it since no one else has the guts.
> 
> Heel Bayley has been a complete flop!


Her entire career comes down to being carried in a fued with what at the time was a woman's performer in Sasha who was beyond anything we've ever seen on the mainstream platform.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

...I just realized. Bailey's SDL champ.
When'd that happen? Who the fuck'd she win it from??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

This match has went far too long, I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Her entire career comes down to being carried in a fued with what at the time was a woman's performer in Sasha who was beyond anything we've ever seen on the mainstream platform.



Speaking of carrying... Lacey's havin' a rough go about it atm. Bayley's wrestling herself.

EDIT*
whoops, just as I said that, the match ends


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of carrying... Lacey's havin' a rough go about it atm. Bayley's wrestling herself atm.


That sunset flip over the ropes was the worst thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

These graphics are lit, ngl


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Put the SD on Bliss.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...I just realized. Bailey's SDL champ.
> When'd that happen? Who the fuck'd she win it from??


Um. Alexa bliss right?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Um. Alexa bliss right?


No.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...I just realized. Bailey's SDL champ.
> When'd that happen? Who the fuck'd she win it from??


From Charlotte maybe?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...I just realized. Bailey's SDL champ.
> When'd that happen? Who the fuck'd she win it from??


I believe Bailey cash in MITB on Charlotte.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Um. Alexa bliss right?





Rukia said:


> No.





Rukia said:


> From Charlotte maybe?



Unintentionally hilarious responses. I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run.



The Juice Man said:


> I believe Bailey cash in MITB on Charlotte.



Bailey won a MitB?
There was a MitB?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Unintentionally hilarious responses. I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run.


It’s been a horrible title run.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Fucking Taima chat background is flooded in red light to match the match 

This'll be my first time seeing this shitty gimmick in full. Let's see if it really is that bad or if peeps were just overreacting.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Fiend time. I usually hate gimmick matches like this but Bray and Bryan should put on a good show


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Unintentionally hilarious responses. I guess it doesn't really matter in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bailey was the 2019 women's MITB.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

The Fiend match with normal light finally.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

No red lights? Interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Bailey was the 2019 women's MITB.


I wasn’t watching wwe at that time.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Bailey was the 2019 women's MITB.



It's kinda coming back to me now that I think about it. I'm surprised there wasn't more fanfare.

----------------------

Anyway, no red light. booo!
I guess they figured it'd be tough to do a gimmick match of this type when both the guys can't see.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Fan: YOWIE WOWIE
Bray: *does his best startled bear impression*

Say what you will about his wrestling, Bray displays some of my favorite character work in the company.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's kinda coming back to me now that I think about it. I'm surprised there wasn't more fanfare.
> 
> .



It was during Seth's garbage babyface championship reign.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The Fiend match with normal light finally.


Vince: No red light? How will the fans know to boo you
Bray:... Well... Have you seen 12 years a slave?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince: No red light? How will the fans know to boo you
> Bray:... Well... Have you seen 12 years a slave?



"HAVE I EVER, PAL!"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

I don’t believe that Vince is that involved anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe that Vince is that involved anymore.



XFL season already?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn that Sister Abigail was vicious. And Bryan kicked out still.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t believe that Vince is that involved anymore.


Word is Vince is hands on in the Rusev CUCK BS.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Okay... I don't give the camera crew props for much... but that was a good shot.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Pretty good match, especially considering the stipulation. The character work was spot on. Fiend/Reigns for Mania is my bet now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

That was a masterclass in sports entertainment, the fiends best match to date. Thanks Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Bryan is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

All things considered, I didn't hate it. Finish was pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Is it just the Rumble left?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> All things considered, I didn't hate it. Finish was pretty good.


Bryan singlehandedly saved the fiend character


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it just the Rumble left?


Becks and Asuka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

MOTN to me.

Bray gave DB a lot and DB sold Bray being a beast.


Now for Roman to destroy Fiend at Mania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Becks and Asuka


Can't believe I forgot that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Is it just the Rumble left?


Becky-Asuka next


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> MOTN to me.
> 
> Bray gave DB a lot and DB sold Bray being a beast.
> 
> ...


Bryan is the best. Love Bray but doubt anyone else would have brought out the best in him.
Would've been fun to see fully unhinged Mox vs. Fiend tbh


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Slime demon Asuka hit different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Bryan is the best. Love Bray but doubt anyone else would have brought out the best in him.
> Would've been fun to see fully unhinged Mox vs. Fiend tbh


Fiend even said he missed Moxley. So I'm sure those both would have gone nuts 

Also yeah Bryan's the GOAT


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Y'know, I like these augmented reality graphics, but please don't close up so much on them that we see the fucking artifacting. Ya'll worth 6 billion, my dudes, be better. Fuck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Not a fan of Asuka's overshirt, what the hell is up with that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

If I was given one power, it would be to steal Becky from Seth


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a fan of Asuka's overshirt, what the hell is up with that?



The next evolution of boob window: Torso Window 
tbh, I kinda like it better than her last get up. Black does her wonders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The next evolution of boob window: Torso Window
> tbh, I kinda like it better than her last get up. Black does her wonders.


Looks like the gear she had ready for the Saudi Show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> If I was given one power, it would be to steal Becky from Seth


Becky wouldnt even be in my top 5 steals tbh

Brandi from cody
Sasha from mikaze
Io from Evil
Bianca from montez
Scarlette from Killer kross


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Asuka lookin' faster and snappier since I last saw her.
Becky got her out here givin' a shit apparently.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2020)

WTF HOLY SHIT FAT WYATT IS THE FUCKING UNIVERSAL CHAMPION!??? 

The world really must be ending!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Becky wouldnt even be in my top 5 steals tbh
> 
> Brandi from cody
> Sasha from mikaze
> ...


Eww Sasha


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

That spot was ROUGH, kripes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Eww Sasha


Im bout to start swinging


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im bout to start swinging


BRING IT!! 

Sasha a THOT confirmed


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Becky wouldnt even be in my top 5 steals tbh
> 
> Brandi from cody
> *Sasha from mikaze*
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Sammy clownin' >>>>>>> Your favorite thing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im bout to start swinging


Man I respect you but c'mon now. Sasha?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Sammy clownin' >>>>>>> Your favorite thing.


Potential #30


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

WWE pullin' an NJPW and lettin' homies wrestle with a concussion and fucked up neck

This is a dumb spot when you consider the source.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Mania rematch, ya'll. 

That mist spit kick spot was neat as far as continuity goes. Unfortunately, the mist is actually over like a babyface gimmick, so this type of poetic justice strikes me as a little tone deaf.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

the new Cena vs Orton


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

That match was an absolute snooze fest, my god.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Why's WM theme Pirates of the Carribean?
They supposed to be in Tampa this year or some shit?

EDIT*
As soon as I say that, Cole answers. I was joking, my guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Becky’s matches are no good tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

...I hate these niqqas...
get them off my fucking screen. now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Booker needs to make a run in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

It's bork laser time bitches!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

This match is either gonna be really good or really bad with no middle ground.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

So I see Elias is up first in the Lesners raping spree for tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Poor Elias


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

*Zhen and Kisame apparently liked that promo*
I guess WWE's passed me by then.

---------------------

Anyway, Elias is gonna get that guitar broke over his head ya'll.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Back works too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Welp Rowen came and went.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Elias got jake the snaked


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Deadass just wait till more people show up then gank Brock


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Gotta keep DA BEAST STRONK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Laborious, I will get thrown out I will get thrown out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Now this is legitimate heat


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Well Morrison isn't doing his quick escapes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

I fuckin' forgot Morrison used to have action movie slowdown for his entrance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Morrison just got invisible manned


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

on no....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Kofi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Cool, Kofi got to last longer.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, Kofi got to last longer.


20 times longer than his title match even


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

How healthy is Cain?
I feel like he's gotta be in this match and possibly win, but no one in the wrestle-sphere has been talking about it, so I guess he's still recovering from surgery?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Have to admit I like this dynamic. I don't think we've seen a story like this in a Rumble match before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

this rumble


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have to admit I like this dynamic. I don't think we've seen a story like this in a Rumble match before.


Though Bork gotta be eliminated around the 20s


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Since when did Cesaro get new music?
I like it. I mean, it's generic, but anything was better than his last tune.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

You would think Cesaro would have a better chance with Brock.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Shelton really thought


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Bork's "no one stacks up to me, lol" gimmick is a little boring when I can visibly see that the dude is 2 steps away from passing out and sweating a swimming pool. Also, Booker sucks still.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Shelton really thought


 Betrayal by the white man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

I LOVE THIS RUMBLE!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

MVP lives


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

MVP's Black Panther gear looking dope ngl


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Black Panther gear, nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Royce Da 5'9" out here gunnin' for the title, let's go


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh fuckk


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

BASK


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Since when does Kieth Lee have a goatee?! Holy shit, I love it!
Also, Vince actually likes Kieth, so this should actually be an unironically fun part of the match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Keith, Braun and Brock all in the same ring. Nice.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

FINALLY, A GOOD MATCH HAS ARRIVED!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Why would you fight each other when Brock was prone?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Well there went two big guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

2 more and Brock becomes Thanos is MVP is Black Panther.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

This is just..........damn lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Why would you fight each other when Brock was prone?



Braun isn't known for being smart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Drew please


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

I wonder if that was a planned spot or was Brock supposed to end Ricochet right there


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Braun isn't known for being smart.


Should've brought his twin Brain Strowman instead


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

DREWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Getting real tired of brocks shit


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

McIntosh here.
Holy shit, I tend to forget how big he is.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Drew vs Brock at mania, Book it now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Perfect booking


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

I am now allowed to enjoy match.
Drew v Brock should be a neat match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn Drew throwin away Ricochet like he was a doll.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Please don't ruin McIntyre by letting this geek Miz get offense in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

So Drew got the honor of throwing out Brock.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Wait, is Drew a babyface now?
When'd that happen?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wait, is Drew a babyface now?
> When'd that happen?



He kicked too much ass clean to remain heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wait, is Drew a babyface now?
> When'd that happen?


Like 2 months ago when he started doing the countdown to the claymore


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He kicked too much ass clean to remain heel.





Zhen Chan said:


> Like 2 months ago when he started doing the countdown to the claymore



Huh. Well, neat. Mac being heel always struck me as kinda unnecessary.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Brock gonna take one of the numbers


Just watch


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

EDGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Heee's baaaaaaaaack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

noooo edge don't do it


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Edge is a fucking liar.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Fuck Kevin Dunn keeping the view of first spear obscured.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

The feels right now


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

>Missed the first spear
Dunn... PLEASE... fuck off.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Edge looks grizzled as hell, and I *adore* it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

If corbin eliminates edge


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Missed the first spear
> Dunn... PLEASE... fuck off.


Kevin Dunn: You Think you know me


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If corbin eliminates edge



It's the only one who can get away with it though.  Everyone else will be too hated.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Let's fucking bro


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Broooooooo


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 26, 2020)

AJ vs Edge for Wrestlemania please! Anything but a rematch with Blandy Boreton.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Fucking Riddle missed Lesnar.

I dunno how I should feel about that. Legit conflicted.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Idk how much I care about Riddle, brocks already out


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Seriously looking at it Corbin is a true old school heel.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Boutta shoot up the block....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

RatedRKO reunion. Me gusta


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It's the only one who can get away with it though.  Everyone else will be too hated.



Well, nuts to that I guess.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

This boring friend Randy always has the casuals eating out of his palms, i don't get it.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 26, 2020)

I love how Dunn's camera work is so shit that even the commentators can't keep up with the action despite being right in front of the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This boring friend Randy always has the casuals eating out of his palms, i don't get it.



Right?!? It's *CRAZY*!!!
I guess it helps that he just has really good body language.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This boring friend Randy always has the casuals eating out of his palms, i don't get it.


He boiled wrestling down to looking good and hitting 1 move

Hes the casuals carry over of stone cold and the stunner


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

The Boos creeping back on Roman already


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

So Joe, Rollins are two of the final 3 but who is the third?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So Joe, Rollins are two of the final 3 but who is the third?


Black it is


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

That spot with Reigns and KO was fucking choice


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

I guess Seth is 30


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I guess Seth is 30



Seth is tossing Edge.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Seth is tossing Edge.



Yeah the only other person heel enough to get away with it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Seth is tossing Edge.


Hiroshima heat


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hiroshima heat



In that everybody in the vicinity slowly dies inside long after the event....


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

I wonder if Seth will try to weasel his way into teaming with Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if Seth will try to weasel his way into teaming with Roman.



Something I would unironically love is if Reigns buys in and then Rollins, out of nowhere, decides to toss him out mid rally. Petty revenge from the events of two years ago. 

Seems like too far a call back, but I'd pop.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Have to admit this is brilliant Heel work by Seth.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Something I would unironically love is if Reigns buys in and then Rollins, out of nowhere, decides to toss him out mid rally. Petty revenge from the events of two years ago.
> 
> Seems like too far a call back, but I'd pop.



Nuts to this, I guess. Rollins going full friend tonight.
Reigns would be a moron to buy in.

EDIT*
Also, he just killed the man, holy shit.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

And now Rollins's insurance is gone


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This boring friend Randy always has the casuals eating out of his palms, i don't get it.


People love the RKO.

It's an explosive move.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

This Rumble got fuckin' fun, didn't it, damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh shit edge is still in it.  Someone gonna get mega heat.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

"It's called a Moment here, Corey"
Booker, please shut the fuck up....


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Fuck it, I want Drew to win but won't hate on any of them winning.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Oh shit edge is still in it.  Someone gonna get mega heat.


Its gotta be orton now... unless...


ROMAN HEEL TURN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

Edge you sneaky mofo


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2020)

WWE is hopeless

If Seth wins, you know this whole company is dead


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Oh, Randy! 

EDIT*
Oh, Edge!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

EDGE


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE is hopeless
> 
> If Seth wins, you know this whole company is dead



Seth was eliminated about 5 mins before you posted.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

EDGE, WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

DREW MY BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

DREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

I really wanted Roman to win just for the shitstorm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Holy shit Drew getting that push!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I really wanted Roman to win just for the shitstorm.


I wanted Brock to go all the way to create a bigger one


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit Drew getting that push!



We should have known the minute he eliminated Brock.  But damn I have to ask

Did Triple H book this?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

Drew vs Lesnar.
I'm fine with this.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Against all odds, this was the best RR in years.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't know about y'all, but that was one of the most fun Rumble matches in years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 26, 2020)

Cool, Drew got the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> We should have known the minute he eliminated Brock.  But damn I have to ask
> 
> Did Triple H book this?


This all seems Hunter. Cause Vince wouldn't care about the heat


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Just checked on Wrestletalk.  They went nuts over Drew winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 26, 2020)

I was rooting for either Joe or Owens but thus result is fine.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

*4/5 PPV *

Both rumbles, the Fiend-Bryan, and the falls count match were all good or great. The women's singles matches were not only horrible but they were also sleep inducing.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> This all seems Hunter. Cause Vince wouldn't care about the heat



Then he must really hate Riddle.
I mean, it's understandable, but c'mon, Paul!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Only match I whole heartedly enjoyed was 2nd half of the Rumble, which is fine by me because I don't remember the last time I actually enjoyed one with no asterisks, so it makes up for the rest of the show. I mean heck, it's the only thing you're really there for in the first place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Then he must really hate Riddle.
> I mean, it's understandable, but c'mon, Paul!



well Brock is still owed a lot of money. If he wasn't, Paul would have pushed him to the moon for that backstage shenanigans.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

So the 2 biggest heels of the rumble:

second place Corbin
First place Dunn for cutting out Edge's first spear back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So the 2 biggest heels of the rumble:
> 
> second place Corbin
> First place Dunn for cutting out Edge's first spear back.


The camera cuts are unbearable, holy shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So the 2 biggest heels of the rumble:
> 
> second place Corbin
> First place Dunn for cutting out Edge's first spear back.



According to the Taima chat he cut out several afterwards.
Crew was having a rough go all throughout the Rumble really. Got no clue why, it's not like these matches are new. Maybe it was the venue.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2020)

I loved the rumble result but how we got there i dont like


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Legend said:


> I loved the rumble result but how we got there i dont like



You mean as far as the match, or as far as Drew's booking since returning to the main roster?
Because if the latter, I honestly couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2020)

There's already rumors going around that Riddle had words with Brock backstage and keeping them apart in the rumble was them punishing the bro.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Drew to me became a big deal babyface when he destroyed Hawkins and Ryder in a handicap match.  He was cool in that match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 26, 2020)

People complaining that we didn't see a Kofi spot this Rumble. I love the dude but I'm actually low-key glad we didn't. Don't get me wrong its always nice to see his athleticism on display but IDK I just felt WWE were milking it too much with it and it was getting old.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People complaining that we didn't see a Kofi spot this Rumble. I love the dude but I'm actually low-key glad we didn't. Don't get me wrong its always nice to see his athleticism on display but IDK I just felt WWE were milking it too much with it and it was getting old.



This, plus it just wouldn't fit thematically or structurally. Whenever he does that, it's just supposed to be a fun spot during a normal rumble where everyone in the ring is sorta distracted. At this instance, Kofi's appearance wasn't meant to be fun, this wasn't a normal Rumble, and Brock's character wouldn't just stand there while Kofi's faffing about outside the ring. 

I guess you could argue that they could've done it after Brock was eliminated, but this was the Edge, Rollins and Drew show. It would've wasted time otherwise spent getting one of those three guys over.

There's plenty of things to complain about with this show, that isn't one of them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 26, 2020)

Kofi is overrated tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People complaining that we didn't see a Kofi spot this Rumble. I love the dude but I'm actually low-key glad we didn't. Don't get me wrong its always nice to see his athleticism on display but IDK I just felt WWE were milking it too much with it and it was getting old.



I'm in 2 minds about it.

Firstly it shouldn't have happened with a Brock elimination and since he has beef with Brock in story line it's right how he was Eliminated.

On the other I would have liked to have seen Kofi and Morrison both thrown out at the same time and did a mirror spot since Morrison basically started it with Kofi taking over when Morrison left.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> On the other I would have liked to have seen Kofi and Morrison both thrown out at the same time and did a mirror spot since Morrison basically started it with Kofi taking over when Morrison left.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 26, 2020)

I wish JoMo had a better showing and got to return here instead of a backstage segment on Smackdown but all in all that was a pretty good rumble. If Edge eliminating AJ wasn't meant to setup a Wrestlemania match then I'll be very disappointed. AJ doesn't have long left in his career so I want to see the most exciting and fresh matchups possible for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Then he must really hate Riddle.
> I mean, it's understandable, but c'mon, Paul!


I've been telling you guys this forever. Riddle reminds HHH of RVD whom he absolutely hated.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Disorder said:


> I wish JoMo had a better showing and got to return here instead of a backstage segment on Smackdown but all in all that was a pretty good rumble. If Edge eliminating AJ wasn't meant to setup a Wrestlemania match then I'll be very disappointed. AJ doesn't have long left in his career so I want to see the most exciting and fresh matchups possible for him.


99% sure they'll do RatedRKO vs the OC at Saudi and then AJ vs Edge at mania.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

WWE delivered an awesome show.  And some jackass from a rival promotion was driving a toy tank outside of the arena???  Geez.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE delivered an awesome show.  And some jackass from a rival promotion was driving a toy tank outside of the arena???  Geez.


I thought he worked for a Tshirt company?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought he worked for a Tshirt company?



He also stalks womens' Instagrams on the job.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> People complaining that we didn't see a Kofi spot this Rumble. I love the dude but I'm actually *low-key* glad we didn't. Don't get me wrong its always nice to see his athleticism on display but IDK I just felt WWE were milking it too much with it and it was getting old.



Either I am psychic or you do not seem to understand low key.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

I always thought they were terrible.  But what happened to the Iconics?  Are they still in the company?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I always thought they were terrible.  But what happened to the Iconics?  Are they still in the company?



Still employed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2020)

How mad you guys will be if Brock dismantle Drew when Vince decide Drew cant carry the Brand?


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You mean as far as the match, or as far as Drew's booking since returning to the main roster?
> Because if the latter, I honestly couldn't agree more.


Actually both. The Lesnar Curbstomping bored me, but i do understand thats to build him up for  Drew to beat him, but id rather him take out the filler dudes instead of main event dudes 

Drew should have been a face since his redebut


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 27, 2020)

AJ was injured from his awkward landing when taking the spear. Not Edge's fault, AJ was clearly trying to sell it like a madman and paid the price unfortunately. This explains why his elimination felt anti-climactic and why The OC came out after AJ was already gone. Fingers crossed that AJ makes a full recovery before Wrestlemania. At least AJ vs Edge seemed to be the direction they were heading.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 27, 2020)

Drew McIntyre winning the RR is a welcome surprise.

Becky vs Asuka was a really good match. Asuka is one of the top 5 performers in the whole company regardless of gender, but she'll unfortunately never get the rocket strapped onto the back like she should in WWE.



Rukia said:


> WWE delivered an awesome show.  And some jackass from a rival promotion was driving a toy tank outside of the arena???  Geez.



Kofi is serviceable, but he's not on par with the wrestling standard in 2020. He's someone that had his first rise in the late 2000s through the 2010s. You didn't need to have 5 star matches in WWE in order to stand out during these times. The perception and standard has obviously shifted.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Perfect booking


Very risky booking but yeah the first half of the rumble needed to happen. the whole mcintyre/lesnar interaction told enough of a story to carry them to mania


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Fuck Kevin Dunn keeping the view of first spear obscured.


Someone needs to fake an emergency and get dunn out of the booth when a big moment is about to happen


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

teddy said:


> Very risky booking but yeah the first half of the rumble needed to happen. the whole mcintyre/lesnar interaction told enough of a story to carry them to mania


At that time I was speaking specifically of the spot that eliminated Brock.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2020)

Some more good news on Edge front

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 27, 2020)

Meltzer said they're planning Edge vs Orton for Wrestlemania. Why give such a high profile feud to a guy like Orton who has under-performed for years? He's a modern day Kevin Nash, tons of charisma but is more than happy to coast by in his matches, even at the biggest show of the year. Back to being a lapsed WWE fan I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

I don’t think I would be able to watch an Edge match without being nervous.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2020)

Asuka/Lynch took a bit of a nosedive with the ref spot for me. doesn't make becky look strong as opposed to lucky the ref to decided to hop in and give her a breather from a beating



Disorder said:


> Meltzer said they're planning Edge vs Orton for Wrestlemania. Why give such a high profile feud to a guy like Orton who has under-performed for years? He's a modern day Kevin Nash, tons of charisma but is more than happy to coast by in his matches, even at the biggest show of the year. Back to being a lapsed WWE fan I guess.



hopefully styles can get better from injury and they call an audible on that. or shit make it a triple threat between them at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Disorder said:


> Meltzer said they're planning Edge vs Orton for Wrestlemania. Why give such a high profile feud to a guy like Orton who has under-performed for years? He's a modern day Kevin Nash, tons of charisma but is more than happy to coast by in his matches, even at the biggest show of the year. Back to being a lapsed WWE fan I guess.


Nobody wants to see that bullshit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

I don’t want to see AJ in a big match either tbh.  Haven’t enjoyed his work in a long time.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Jan 27, 2020)

AJ isn't as consistent as he used to be but I think a lot of that falls on the booking. Since turning heel he's spent most of his time facing Orton who rarely gives a shit, cruiserweights who the crowds never get behind or being stuck in 6 man tags with 2 jobbers for teammates. Even his last run as WWE Champion was hampered by screwy match finishes. When he's allowed to go out there and wrestle with someone on his level he can still tear the house down like he did with Seth.

Or maybe he's just lost a step because he's old and I'm throwing out excuses because I'm a biased AJ mark. Both are entirely plausible tbh.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

AJ is like Miz level now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Edge can fight Aleister Black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Brock is fantastic.  It’s a shame so many refuse to see it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

People have been bitching about Brock forever and it's hilarious. He's been WWEs best performer over the last 3-4 years, he's the only heel that can work at the top level on the planet and maintain true heat, and every time he comes out all eyes are on his matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

This guy wrestles a couple of times every year.  And he only appears in a few segments.  And when the year ends.. these are among the most memorable segments and matches of the year!

Brock is worth every penny!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2020)

I appreciate the restraint from that spot. 
I thought for sure whoever knocked him out, the next spot was gonna be Brock coming in and murdering everyone in a fit of rage, or brawling with the perpetrator outside for a while, just for said guy to get back into the match later on. Pleasantly surprising lack of overbooking the whole night actually. Everything was relatively straight-forward.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

AEWs revolution is up next, right? I can't wait to see what they have in store, I'll watch the Saudi PPV but it kind of has that filler feeling.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEWs revolution is up next, right? I can't wait to see what they have in store, I'll watch the Saudi PPV but it kind of has that filler feeling.



I guess these matches are pretty much confirmed without actually being announced yet.

Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley
Young Bucks vs Omega & Hangman
Joey Janela vs Kip Sabian
Cody vs MJF


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I guess these matches are pretty much confirmed without actually being announced yet.
> 
> Chris Jericho vs Jon Moxley
> Young Bucks vs Omega & Hangman
> ...


Janela vs Sabian is absolute garbage, the rest looks good though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Brock vs McIntyre is an awesome match.  I’m not sure about the rest of the Mania card though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brock vs McIntyre is an awesome match.  I’m not sure about the rest of the Mania card though.


The women's matches will be trash but what do you think of the fiend? They'll either continue this feud with Bryan or bring Roman into the fold. I like both matchups.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Bryan vs the Fiend is better.  Because he has tremendous babyface support regardless of his opponent.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Lol.  The OC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2020)

Ouch MVP no pop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2020)

Yea this crowd is bored. 

Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

That’s why they should save Brock until the end.  He can revive a dead crowd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2020)

No this crowd is the I just came to say I came crowd. They don't care lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Boring promo Aleister.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2020)

Man Raw reallt isn't worth watching anymore huh?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2020)

Humberto got an edge now instead of being all smiley.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Humberto is no good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ouch MVP no pop.


His big return was quickly getting tossed by Brock....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Suplex onto the microphone.  Sloppy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Surely Charlotte isn’t going to beat Asuka here.  There’s no reason for Asuka to lose two nights in a row.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte is fucking sloppy.


----------



## teddy (Jan 27, 2020)

That and him playing no games when mcintyre showed up. with everyone else he was joking and jiving but the gloves literally came off without the two getting a chance to even tango


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

Charlotte took the elbow.  Why couldn’t she sell a little more?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2020)

This Erick Rowan crap is still going on?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 27, 2020)

Punt?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Punt?


Nani??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2020)

randy orton is now public enemy number 1



fucking beautiful


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2020)

Randy basically returned to the guy who nearly killed the McMahons and kissed Steph level of psycho.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2020)

Andrade failed wellness



Joe legit hurt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

Damn Joe.  Put him back on commentary I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 28, 2020)

Can we stop these god damn dives


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm dead boys


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 28, 2020)

Both womens matches were the high points ratings-wise on AEW and NXT last week.

Shows you how important a well booked womens division is.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

Toni/Io finish was disappointing.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2020)

God it annoys me how strong they make charlotte look. though i will say if the plan to have her challenge ripley falls through then i'm on board with her winning the rumble


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm dead boys



Trying to channel his inner Titus.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Trying to channel his inner Titus.



AEW stealin' gimmicks like the bush league promotion they are.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2020)

This gets me behind Cody more and more.


"Drop kick me"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2020)

> was backstage at the Royal Rumble and he was able to speak with sources close to the situation on what went down. McCarthy says he was told that Lesnar approached Riddle and grabbed his shoulder to get his attention.
> 
> 
> Lesnar said, “Kid, you might as well stop saying my name and tagging me in sh*t because you and I will never work together. Ever.”
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 28, 2020)

So it seemed like it was get the most over person in NXT not named Adam Cole and have Corbin eliminate him swiftly to get heel heat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2020)

Corbin eliminating him was fine, the problem was not giving us a teaser of Riddle-Brock. I'm not complaining about The rumble itself, the match was perfect but man it sucks to be a Riddle fan while he's under the WWE umbrella.

 When AEW said they would only take a handful of names from WWE you know Riddle is at the top of that list. I hope we see that jump sooner rather than later.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

WWE can’t be blamed for how they have handled Riddle.  I think they have done a decent job with him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

Also I want Bianca to beat Rhea for the title in Portland.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14 out of curiosity.  what are they not doing with Riddle?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE can’t be blamed for how they have handled Riddle.  I think they have done a decent job with him.


He's been floundering around the lower-mid card for his entire NXT run, now they have him in one of those hastily put together tag teams so he can do the predictable heel turn.

It just doesn't make sense for WWE to be bringing in broken down MMA guys and boxers when they have someone legit that oozes charisma and is in the prime of his career. He's 34 already, are they going to have this guy debut when he's 40?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2020)

Other than being eliminated quickly by Corbin.  I think they have done pretty good.

i do think nxt focuses on the ue guys too much though.  So if some ue rub were to go to riddle.  I think that would be good.  Same with Ciampa.  His best work is in the past.  Riddle should be above him.


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2020)

man it's a treat to watch a jay white promo. feels like i'm listening to hot rod again


also gedo is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Other than being eliminated quickly by Corbin.  I think they have done pretty good.
> 
> i do think nxt focuses on the ue guys too much though.  So if some ue rub were to go to riddle.  I think that would be good.  Same with Ciampa.  His best work is in the past.  Riddle should be above him.


The UE era was built up to for like a year

But yeah idk if ciampa is beating Cole but im 90% sure Riddle and Dunn are about to pull a Black and Richochet and win the gold off Kyle and Fish


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Also I want Bianca to beat Rhea for the title in Portland.



I think it's very likely Bianca is getting called up after WM, so she'll most likely lose to Rhea.

WWE doesn't have someone look that strong in a RR without a reason.


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 29, 2020)

I also saw nobody mentioning that Noah was bought by DDT owner Cyberagent, so they're under the same umbrella now.

We got an interesting 3-way situation in Japan right now. NJPW/Stardom vs DDT/Noah vs WWE/NXT Japan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh my god this preshow for Dynamite


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)

I saw the main event for the next AEW PPV.  I assume Jericho will retain?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 29, 2020)

So...in two days we will see for the first time Moxley teaming with Kazuchika freaking Okada to fight against Taichi and Suzuki. We are not only getting the first taste of Moxley vs Suzuki, but we are getting a team that nobody would have ever expected (Okada and Moxley), which I am actually really excited for.  Am I the only one thinking like this?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw the main event for the next AEW PPV.  I assume Jericho will retain?


50-50. Jerigoat is doing an amazing job as the champion, but right now the best guy to take the belt from him is Jon Moxley, at the very least they have build him like that. Hell, Mox still hasn't been pinned in AEW yet.

That and Moxley two belts must become a reality


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw the main event for the next AEW PPV.  I assume Jericho will retain?



I'm assuming MOX wins, if not he'll lose a ton of momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)

I doubt they want the first champions’ reign to be so short.

and it’s so easy.  Ambrose gets attacked by someone we don’t expect.  And jericho reveals this was a new member of his group.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I doubt they want the first champions’ reign to be so short.
> 
> and it’s so easy.  Ambrose gets attacked by someone we don’t expect.  And jericho reveals this was a new member of his group.


I guess there is a few ways they can get away with it that I haven't thought of, I just don't want to see them go too far in the other direction where the title never changes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)

Interrupting the match with a bullshit finish is such a WWE way of doing things.

they should keep that in mind.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

AEW night tonight.
Gonna be the first show I've seen live for the last couple weeks. Hope it's a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Moxley kicks it off. 


Also he's first cause hes heading to Japan this weekend.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

That was a good segment. Things started meandering a bit with LAX's street posse, but otherwise, Mox looked like a badass, Jericho looked like a cockweasle and by the end I'm left really wanting to see this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That was a good segment. Things started meandering a bit with LAX's street posse, but otherwise, Mox looked like a badass, Jericho looked like a cockweasle and by the end I'm left really wanting to see this match.


I just wonder if 10 vs 1 is even needed.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just wonder if 10 vs 1 is even needed.



No, it wasn't. It's one of the reasons I thought it meandered.

-------------

I typically don't really like heel wrestlers at commentary, but so far I'm enjoying MJF. Maybe it's because my subconscious mind is comparing it to Brandi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Lmao MJF "the only "bible" verse they know is Austin 3:16


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lmao MJF "the only "bible" verse they know is Austin 3:16



Well considering they whipped his ass last week....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Well considering they whipped his ass last week....


But they're supposed to be good Christian boys


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

A'ight, Brandi has nothing to do with it, MJF's just rockin' it, period.
He's working the balancing act of being insufferable and switching into pumping up his fellow heels to sound like a threat. And he's not leaning to hard into either and making me want to mute my TV. MJF at the table gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Fucking hell I love Drunk Hangman


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Adam Page is growing on me so much, holy shit.
This gimmick they're doing with him is working working working


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Adam Page is growing on me so much, holy shit.
> This gimmick they're doing with him is working working working


Plus the memes 
.....think of the memes


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Swole gettin' TV time!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Swole gettin' put through a table tonight. y/y?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Swole gettin' TV time!


Hoping Diamante gets signed. Her amd Swole had a sweet match on Dark.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Swole gettin' put through a table tonight. y/y?


Also earlier on the preshow she was planning to put someone through the spanish table and the interviewer said please no our people have suffered enough


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also earlier on the preshow she was planning to put someone through the spanish table and the interviewer said please no our people have suffered enough



AEW tryna make me a Nyla fan with this table gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> AEW tryna make me a Nyla fan with this table gimmick.


She Also had a nice match vs Shanna . she's recovering slowly but surely.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Not entirely in love with the Cena-esque vibes of that finish, but a pretty decent match all the same. 



Jon Moxley said:


> She Also had a nice match vs Shanna . she's recovering slowly but surely.



Nyla seems to be improving. Her bumps and overall movements had a swiftness to them tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

To be fair Cody, it's kinda stupid and irresponsible of you to princess carry an unconscious person. Stabilize the neck, idiot. You kinda deserved that kick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> To be fair Cody, it's kinda stupid and irresponsible of you to princess carry an unconscious person. Stabilize the neck, idiot. You kinda deserved that kick.


He hurt Brandi which led to NC and now he's hurt Penelope. He is a heel confirmed.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He hurt Brandi which led to NC and now he's hurt Penelope. He is a heel confirmed.



I'm not prepared for a world in which MJF is right about something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Lol bs calls even when the ref was in the right


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Fucking Looool Joey


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

To be fair Arn, you can't fuckin' _walk into the ring_ and then threaten the referee. Stabilize your temper, idiot. He kinda deserved to get kicked out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm not prepared for a world in which MJF is right about something.


It's ok. We're gonna be ok


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fucking Looool Joey



Speaking of people that are growing on me.
His promo two weeks ago was soliiiid~
Had kind of an old school vibe. If he keeps that up, this feud with Kipp might end up being must-watch for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of people that are growing on me.
> His promo two weeks ago was soliiiid~
> Had kind of an old school vibe. If he keeps that up, this feud with Kipp might end up being must-watch for me.


Dude Joey's fun as hell. Just gotta take him as the party animal guy and you'll enjoy him .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

This match got three people over


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Really good episode so far.



Jon Moxley said:


> Dude Joey's fun as hell. Just gotta take him as the party animal guy and you'll enjoy him .



Well, I don't dislike him or anything, it's just his matches since AEW's debut have been a tad underwhelming save the Omega one.
Ya gotta remember, I'm a bit of chode when it comes to keeping up with wrestling, so a lot of the time the talents' work on AEW, NXT NJPW and sometimes WWE are all I really know of their work. So all I really got to go on with Joey is that he loses a lot and his matches are serviceable.

But hey if this feud improves that impression, then lay it on me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh snap Britt going after the commentary


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

"We know you know I'm a dentist, because it's all you seem to want to talk about"
"You can't even get our names straight!"

...i mean....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Daaaamn Britt went off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

SCU with the Kobe gear .


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Feelin' some kinda way about the fact that the consistently available talent bitching about the champ never being here is actually the heel in this promotion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Feelin' some kinda way about the fact that the consistent talent bitching about the champ never being here is actually the heel in this promotion.


AEW giving no fucks is great 

Seriously a lot their weaknesses have been worked on bit by bit each week. I'm gonna let stuff play out now. They deserve it since now I'm into Joey vs Kip


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

I was just thinking about how I haven't seen much of Angelico and Evans lately


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Yea Angelico and Evans need some work to get heat. They're kinda bland.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea Angelico and Evans need some work to get heat. They're kinda bland.



Their LU days are certainly over as far as the US is concerned, yeah.
I still like 'em a lot though. Angelico scarily athletic for his frame, and Jack Evans has a lot of heel swagger and poise, as well as having a good sense of humor. I'm hoping they're able to connect a bit more, but in order to do that they actually have to be present, which they aren't very often.

They still doing work in AAA or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Their LU days are certainly over as far as the US is concerned, yeah.
> I still like 'em a lot though. Angelico scarily athletic for his frame, and Jack Evans has a lot of heel swagger and poise, as well as having a good sense of humor. I'm hoping they're able to connect a bit more, but in order to do that they actually have to be present, which they aren't very often.
> 
> They still doing work in AAA or something?


Yea I'm thinking they are.


Also PAC building up two feuds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Yuka!$!!!-!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2020)

Pac's accent would work well with a pirate gimmick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Pac's accent would work well with a pirate gimmick.



Damn. He should have his eye poked then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Yuka about to get national exposure as the cutest girl in AEW


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Ortiz's wrestling makes me smile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Loving this match. Young guys vs Vets


Also
The weebs will rejoice


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> The weebs will rejoice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Moxley for the save ...now onto Sapparo where he teams with Okada


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2020)

Yuka themesong next week be like


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yuka themesong next week be like


People already hyped for her return.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 29, 2020)

Im absolutely dead watching NXT fire shots. AEW also fired one earlier when PNP came out they said "We'll have a real fist fight next week".

I'm going to assume NXT had the better show this week, I doubt the ratings will reflect that but AEW felt like a B show this week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2020)

I didn’t watch tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2020)

So she became Sammy Guevara .

That's cool


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2020)

@PlacidSanity  HIro paying respects to Kobe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im absolutely dead watching NXT fire shots. AEW also fired one earlier when PNP came out they said "We'll have a real fist fight next week".
> 
> I'm going to assume NXT had the better show this week, I doubt the ratings will reflect that but AEW felt like a B show this week.


what shots?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So she became Sammy Guevara .
> 
> That's cool


How do you figure?  She has been driving tanks to the ring for years.

Sammy Guevara actually became Shotzi on Sunday.  And it really wasn’t that cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> How do you figure?  She has been driving tanks to the ring for years.
> 
> Sammy Guevara actually became Shotzi on Sunday.  And it really wasn’t that cool.


Sorry someone explained to me this too 


Yeah Sammy was just being a goof lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> what shots?


It's not a coincidence they featured thee girl with the tank on the very next episode of NXT. The term shot is hyperbolic maybe dig would be more apt.

AEWs street fight comment was a real shot though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's not a coincidence they featured thee girl with the tank on the very next episode of NXT. The term shot is hyperbolic maybe dig would be more apt.
> 
> AEWs street fight comment was a real shot though.



To be fair, it's kinda dumb how Raw changed the term from the street fight to make it sound like it was something new.

So that's technically on creative .


Still yeah  I don't blame E if they did take one on Sammy for showing up at RR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 30, 2020)

YUKA IS BACK NEXT WEEK!!! 

ALL IS GOOD IN THE WORLD AGAIN!


----------



## Rivayir (Jan 30, 2020)

AEW: 828k (18-49 demo: 0.34 - 3rd place)
NXT: 712k (18-49 demo: 0.22 - 37th place)
Miz & Mrs.: 437k (18-49 demo: 0.18 - 59th place)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

About what you would expect.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2020)

I just noticed, toni storm is a legit A cup


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2020)

Her ass more than makes up for her lack of tits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2020)

Some would share the opinion that the two go hand and hand


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

Like Toni a lot.  I do feel like 2019 was a lost year for her though tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Like Toni a lot.  I do feel like 2019 was a lost year for her though tbh.


Tbh 2020 aint gonna be her year either unless she lucks out and Io decides not to resign

Toni is getting a perm transfer off nxt uk so piper can take out klr, which is a downgrade imo but whatever

So toni is gonna be on the kost stacked womens divison in history.  Bianca is on the main roster after takeover and shayna is probably main roster bound around mania so that 2 people she doesnt have to worry about but  nxt like to go face heel face for title changes

Io is the most over heel on the roster and probably should have won the title already, but she is almost assuredly going to be the one who takes down ripley when the time comes. After that you have Dakota Kai and Tegan making waves, which kai potentially being slotted i to ios role if she doesnt resign 

Then there is the Chealsea green story line that is just now beginning and Shotzi blackheart being hotshotted into a more front and center role


I really dont see where toni fits in. Shes like a prettier candace larae who cant wrestle as good


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

Rhea kind of took the spot I envisioned for Toni.  Toni even got booed when she held the belt up before her title opportunity!

maybe she’s the girl that should consider AEW??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Rhea kind of took the spot I envisioned for Toni.  Toni even got booed when she held the belt up before her title opportunity!
> 
> maybe she’s the girl that should consider AEW??


Toni getting moved to the main roster might actually be the best thing for her

Vince would bust 8 flavors of blonde nuts and push her to the moon. We need new blood anyway


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

If Alexa is healthy.  Then they need to push her again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If Alexa is healthy.  Then they need to push her again.


alexa is done, those concussions did her in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> alexa is done, those concussions did her in.


You might be right.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Jan 30, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 








The first day of new beginning in Sapporo is gonna be a banger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okada and Mox teaming up....best timeline we're living in


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> AEW: 828k (18-49 demo: 0.34 - 3rd place)
> NXT: 712k (18-49 demo: 0.22 - 37th place)
> Miz & Mrs.: 437k (18-49 demo: 0.18 - 59th place)



I think the biggest take on this is that there are somehow nearly 440k people who watch Miz and Mrs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

John Cena is a big deal guys.  He’s Don’s fucking brother????!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

Also.  I like that Cena admitted that Brock is the best.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Also.  I like that Cena admitted that Brock is the best.


How can you not at this point?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

Brock made McIntyre a star babyface in like one night.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I think the biggest take on this is that there are somehow nearly 440k people who watch Miz and Mrs.


hey man some people enjoy just staring at thick maryse with nothing else going on.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2020)

is no one watching smackdown?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> is no one watching smackdown?


Smack what?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2020)

Dear god, shareholders are retarded.
Their gonna have a fuckin' conniption when Vince eventually kicks it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> is no one watching smackdown?


Smackdown makes Paul Heyman look good.  He has improved Raw.  There’s no doubt about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Dear god, shareholders are retarded.
> Their gonna have a fuckin' conniption when Vince eventually kicks it.


It’s not a wwe thing.  Shareholders are pussies.  “Ahhhhh!  Brexit!  We need to sell all of our stocks!”

A more sinister take.  I will give you my perspective as someone that has money.  I have a lot of stocks, sure.  But I also have a lot of money in cash.  A bad day or a bad week in the stock market is nothing but an opportunity to buy more stock at a discount.  If I like a stock at $80.  I’m going to love it at $60.  So the rich get richer when stocks are down essentially.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## teddy (Feb 1, 2020)

Moxley is still wearing the eyepatch at njpw's new beginning event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

teddy said:


> Moxley is still wearing the eyepatch at njpw's new beginning event


Kayfabe lives


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2020)

Edge being in wwe probably hurts Jericho a little.  I know Jericho would like to work with him.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 1, 2020)

The tag match did not dissapoint

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2020)

Cultaholics Rumble punishment is happening.

10 hours of Jushin thunder liger entrance on the poor victim


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> The tag match did not dissapoint


Was a great tag match and Okada and Mox had good chemistry.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2020)

i mean two bad episodes in a row and this theory goes into the toilet.  But I tend to agree.  Keep in mind.  Paul probably doesn’t even get 100% the show that he wants.  Because Vince has to approve things.  But he is clearly getting some things through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 1, 2020)

FUCK WHY DID I HAVE TO LEARN ABOUT CYBERFIGHTS?!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

@teddy I'm fucking crying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 2, 2020)

Man Mox is such a good fit for NJPW. I wish he he signed with them full time. Wish Kenny stayed too. AEW just isn't doing it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

What a bad night for Taguchi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Man Mox is such a good fit for NJPW. I wish he he signed with them full time. Wish Kenny stayed too. AEW just isn't doing it for me.


How come?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> How come?



AEW isn't bad by any means but they're doing very little to standout imo. Sometimes their weekly shows feel like filler with very little happening. They have a skeleton roster, particularly when it comes to their women. The theme songs are mostly generic and uninspired. The commentary is usually ruined by JR and his boomer moments. The match quality is often eclipsed by NJPW and NXT. AEW still shits all over Raw and Smackdown in terms of storylines, pacing and matches but that isn't saying much. 

I wish them well but I don't consider AEW "must see TV", maybe that will change in time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> AEW isn't bad by any means but they're doing very little to standout imo. Sometimes their weekly shows feel like filler with very little happening. They have a skeleton roster, particularly when it comes to their women. The theme songs are mostly generic and uninspired. The commentary is usually ruined by JR and his boomer moments. The match quality is often eclipsed by NJPW and NXT. AEW still shits all over Raw and Smackdown in terms of storylines, pacing and matches but that isn't saying much.
> 
> I wish them well but I don't consider AEW "must see TV", maybe that will change in time.


I mean to be fair it hasn't even been a year with AEW tv on so they have to establish everyone that arent Ex WWE guys.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean to be fair it hasn't even been a year with AEW tv on so they have to establish everyone that arent Ex WWE guys.



Yep. I'm not writing them off for good. It's just that the product as of right now doesn't really interest me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @teddy I'm fucking crying


They're tsundere for each other's violence


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 2, 2020)

Just watched NXT before bed last night and it did a good job putting me to sleep. Three women's matches on a 2hour show? They're just jerking themselves off with the PC movement at this point. Two of those matches had 4 generic women who were botching and using strikes that were either extremely soft or missed by a mile(although those mistakes are common in the highest level of women's wrestling).

The other women's match was Dakota Kai and Tegan Knox(i think that's her name) and man, not only did it have the same problems that plague women's wrestling they also are supposed to be in a blood feud and have little to no heat or crowd reactions. It was an absolute snooze fest, and they're going to be on takeover? Consider that a break to restock alcohol or piss/smoke/shit.

I don't remember who won between Dijakovic and Priest, they're both stale and Priest's gimmick is dorky.

Broserweights vs Young vets would've been an excellent mid card match but it wasn't as good as the bro's first round match. Best part of the show was the broserweights backstage promo during the middle of the show.

3/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2020)

Good Super Bowl promo by the Rock.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> What


Trust me you don't want to know.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Trust me you don't want to know.


Thats like saying dont press the red button


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats like saying dont press the red button


Well like I said you don't want to know.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2020)

Suzuki vs Orange Cassidy has been announced.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2020)

Man...every day I start to wonder if Mox should stay in NJPW


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Suzuki vs Orange Cassidy has been announced.


Bro i thought you were joking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bro i thought you were joking


Nope lol. Joey's that batshit crazy


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2020)

even had the bellas horny but when aren't they?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 3, 2020)

Did Shakira shit herself on stage or something?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Did Shakira shit herself on stage or something?


nah she did this,


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> even had the bellas horny but when aren't they?



Since both are pregnant their hormones could have them horny as fuck any point.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 3, 2020)

We got ourselves some intergender wrestlingon Dark tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2020)

Moxley kissed Suzuki right on his fucking head to piss him off 


Dude's legit going super far in pissing off angry grandpa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Since both are pregnant their hormones could have them horny as fuck any point.


damn, nikki pregnant with her new dude's kid already? well I guess she ain't getting any younger.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> damn, nikki pregnant with her new dude's kid already? well I guess she ain't getting any younger.



Cena already had Nikki during her "peak" years and she knows her clock is ticking.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 3, 2020)

Ruby is back


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2020)

Mojo doesn’t have it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2020)

Goldberg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2020)

God bless Zelina for trying to make this talking segment work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 3, 2020)

RHEA RHEA RHEA


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 3, 2020)

This salt lake crowd has been lit for 2 hours straight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 3, 2020)

Asuka's 98% Japanese promos are better than anything that comes out of Becky's mouth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 4, 2020)

RAW was surprisingly enjoyable for the most part yesterday. Ricochet vs. Lesnar could be fun but we all know who's winning there.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2020)

I was thinking about Liv Morgan walking into work today.  She’s absolutely being given a chance right now.  They are trying harder with her than pretty much every girl on the roster.

and I think it is working.  She gets an okay reaction lately.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2020)

Kevin Owens got a good babyface reaction last night.  Tbh though.  I don’t want to see him against Seth and his group anymore.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mojo doesn’t have it.


I feel like he's more intense than some of the guys but he's been a goof for so long it will never matter. Plus I heard he's bad in the ring or something, I've honestly never watched a Mojo match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

According to Lawler on the latest SCSA podcast, managment is giving more leeway to talent on the mic. 

It's been noticeable lately with Asuka, Charlotte, Mcyintire, and Becky. Hopefully this trend continues and starts to make it's way to Smackdown but only time will tell.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2020)

*Vince wanders off to XFL.*

Triple H: Ok everyone here's the scrips he wrote, change it a bit so it's your own thing but his senile self won't notice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Can't wait for Yuka


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Mox vs Ortiz kicks things off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh shit eye for an eye


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

10 lashes for cody is stipulation #3 but the Cage match doesn't happen until Atlanta a few weeks from now. It's almost a guarantee that MJF goes over at revolution.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Had to get my laptop, but I have been watching the show. Really liked Mox poking out one the eye of one of the Inner Circle. Not sure how I felt about the commentary afterwards,


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Had to get my laptop, but I have been watching the show. Really liked Mox poking out one the eye of one of the Inner Circle. Not sure how I felt about the commentary afterwards,


They gotta get used to grey area wrestlers. Think they still felt Mox was babyface which he isn't.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They gotta get used to grey area wrestlers. Think they still felt Mox was babyface which he isn't.



Which is ironic, considering Cody's (and I think the Bucks's) position on face heel alignments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Which is ironic, considering Cody's (and I think the Bucks's) position on face heel alignments.


Gotta give it time. They'll sorta get Mox soon.



Also that heat for attacking OC was well earned.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

MJF YAPAPI STRAP NUMBER ONE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Yuka time!!!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Yuka time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Fucking JR


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tag match was ok, the crowd jerkinh themselves off with a "this is awesome" chant does more harm than good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

JR needs to retire, he's not making any progress.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

They changed her music to be less weeb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Screw you Britt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Yuka wins!!!!

Britt being batch


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yuka is an excellent babyface but what a horrible technical showing for her debut match. We all know Baker is far from a ring general but that crucifix pin to end the match was absolutely horrible, the dive outside was shit too but I'll blame that on chemistry due to Yuka not being comfortable with being caught by Baker, instead she landed on her feet before connecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Adam Page is over with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Holy shit, that hangtime from Fenix. 

EDIT*
This funky mood lighting is a completely unintended side effect of the fireworks, but boy is it adding to this match, IMO.

EDIT**
This match is fuckin' lit, my goodness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Adam's ego cost the match


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

ADAM, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!

EDIT*
Drunk Adam Page and his overly understanding friend Kenny is my personal favorite storyline of this show, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

PAC's about to show Riho the British Broadcasting Channel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Damn Riho got crushed. 

Save the Japanese girls


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Table lass strikes again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Table lass strikes again.


I am the table


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Kipp's theme blows.
Like, AEW has some admittedly lackluster themes, but Kipp's sounds like public domain.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I am the table



The table wasn't Japanese, but Riho is, so it not breaking stays within established canon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Kipp's theme blows.
> Like, AEW has some admittedly lackluster themes, but Kipp's sounds like public domain.


All the people who arent maincarders have royalty free music

Except sean speares and the best friends


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Kipp's theme blows.
> Like, AEW has some admittedly lackluster themes, but Kipp's sounds like public domain.


Yea he needs to go find something else.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> All the people who arent maincarders have royalty free music
> 
> Except sean speares and the best friends



I mean yeah, but Kipp's is special.
The other themes at least have the decency to not be essentially 2 measure 5 second loops.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

That was hands down the safest german I've ever seen.
Not that I mind, as I get older I like slam-on-the-outside spots less and less, it's just funny.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

Jr please. Stop thirsting.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

That was a nice, decent professional wrestling match with a classic feeling finish.
I liked it. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

So now it's two blind men in a match


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

I love how these nibbas actin' like the eye thing was completely unprovoked. 

EDIT*
Page, FFS. 

EDIT**
We just out here haphazardly announcin' DOB2, ya'll.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

MJF why are you a little shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

God poor Cody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2020)

You fucking Snake MJF!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2020)

For a 20 minute angle that was a little subpar.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 5, 2020)

Dream is back.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Solid show, MJF's teeth are hereby temporary


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2020)

Mjf got jumped by a crowd member

Wcw heat boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Dream is back.



It's about damn time


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2020)

Pete Dunne not reacting to Riddle is hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2020)

So the one person Brock Lesnar wants to do more work with.  It isn't AJ, it isn't Seth.  It isn't Goldberg, Ricochet or anyone like that.

The one person Brock wants to work with more than others is.

R-Truth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Last night's AEW was great, heel dentist is growing on me and Yuka is yuka. Best friends vs SCU was a nice tag match with great OC spots, and the Dark Order segment aftewards was great too for reasons that I will put on on the next post. Thanks to AEW I have discovered and became fan of Darby and Janela (and not only because he's gonna give us Suzuki vs Orange Cassidy), I really hope that when AEW brings a second title, they can put it on both of these guys. The 8 tag match was just perfect and I am starting to like BBB more and more, but for me the Lucha Bros are just on another level (Pheonix is a beast). 

The lashes were emotionally brutal but it was one of the best segments AEW has done. Wardlow's one was specially brutal and just gave me more hype for the steel cage match. Cody is, for me, the greatest babyface in pro wrestling right now and MJF has the potential to become one of the best heels if he isn't it already. And the Mox-Jericho storyline continues on giving us great moments, from Excalibur actually calling Mox "Big Boss", a great match (happy they are giving Santana and Ortiz single matches for them to shine), Sammy and JeriGOAT on commentary, and the eye for an eye.

On a special note, lol at Kazarian disguissing himself as a fan to "attack" MJF.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 









The second half of the year for AEW gonna be amazing if the rumours about Matt Hardy, Lance Archer, Brodie Lee, Cage and the Revival  become true


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2020)

AEW up this week if anyone cares.
I'm interested in hearing about the quarters to figure out why that is. People adored the Cody thing, so I wonder if it translated to anything.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 6, 2020)

*AEW: 928k (0.36 in the 18-49 demo - 11th place)
NXT: 770k (0.22 in the 18-49 demo - 34th place)
*
100k obviously tuned in for Yuka's return.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 6, 2020)

Do yourself a favor and listen to the Q4/FY WWE earnings call from today.

It's really fascinating listening to Vince and experience how far removed he is from reality.

The main takeaways from the call are as follows:

Live events are way down.
WM and possibly big 4 PPVs might be off the Network to sell them to TV or other streaming services instead.
Hoarding of new talent and overpaying of old talent tanked the revenue. (A reason for Barrios & Willsons firings, since they wanted to maximize profits instead of overpaying for talent, which won't be used anyway.)
Saudi -Arabia either haven't paid them for the last event, or only partially, which hurts the revenue.
The rumor that NXT might not make any money through their TV deal seem likely judging by the numbers revealed in the earnings report.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So begins......Lance Archer and Moxley team up


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So begins......Lance Archer and Moxley team up



Death Riders stable [HASHTAG]#soon[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Death Riders stable [HASHTAG]#soon[/HASHTAG]


Or Suzuki-gun


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

So apparently kacy vs martinez went 5 mins light

No wonder it felt so short


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2020)

do you guys think McIntyre wins at WM?

if yes, how long do you think he'll stay as the champ?

i'm betting 2 months lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> do you guys think McIntyre wins at WM?
> 
> if yes, how long do you think he'll stay as the champ?
> 
> i'm betting 2 months lol


I say yes and he holds until summerslam at best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 7, 2020)

TFW you learn that Jon Moxley and The Blade were in a stable long ago alongside Eli Drake and Sami Callihan (and others) called The Crew.

If someday Moxley goes full heel (properly this time) and gets his own faction, BBB could fit his death rider theme and it would be a good way to bring back their hype.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> do you guys think McIntyre wins at WM?
> 
> if yes, how long do you think he'll stay as the champ?
> 
> i'm betting 2 months lol


Solid 4 month reign before he loses it to Keith Lee


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2020)

If yes then I think he'll last a long time, remember Drew is the Chosen one!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> TFW you learn that Jon Moxley and The Blade were in a stable long ago alongside Eli Drake and Sami Callihan (and others) called The Crew.
> 
> If someday Moxley goes full heel (properly this time) and gets his own faction, BBB could fit his death rider theme and it would be a good way to bring back their hype.



If Sami somehow goes to AEW, expect Sami and Mox to become the sick bastards they used to be


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Solid 4 month reign before he loses it to Keith Lee



why Keith Lee? lol


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> why Keith Lee? lol



Because Vince loves the guy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Because Vince loves the guy.


Only communists hate keith lee


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2020)

Oldberg via satellite I'm fucking dead right now


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Because Vince loves the guy.



That’s not possible lol

Keith Lee has all the red flags like funkasaurus


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> That’s not possible lol
> 
> Keith Lee has all the red flags like funkasaurus


Explain yourself


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Explain yourself


Not the guy you were replying to but I'll give my take.

Keith isn't polished on the mic, nor is he an above average worker. He's like a dancing bear in that he's pretty much a one trick pony. He can wow the shit out of an unfamiliar fan with his deceptive athleticism and his elite strength but after that...there's not much left. He'll pull off one or two incredible spots(one strength, one agile) and then he'll give you his five moves of doom. He wouldn't last as a champion.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not the guy you were replying to but I'll give my take.
> 
> Keith isn't polished on the mic, nor is he an above average worker. He's like a dancing bear in that he's pretty much a one trick pony. He can wow the shit out of an unfamiliar fan with his deceptive athleticism and his elite strength but after that...there's not much left. He'll pull off one or two incredible spots(one strength, one agile) and then he'll give you his five moves of doom. He wouldn't last as a champion.


Just give him the Braun treatment, give him weekly squashes while you polish him, except actually build to a trigger pull rather than having him in the same role for years


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Just give him the Braun treatment, give him weekly squashes while you polish him, except actually build to a trigger pull rather than having him in the same role for years


I don't disagree but a big part of what got Braun over was the AE-lite shit he was doing weekly. Tipping ambulances and all that other crazy nonsense, that you can't really replicate with Drew.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don't disagree but a big part of what got Braun over was the AE-lite shit he was doing weekly. Tipping ambulances and all that other crazy nonsense, that you can't really replicate with Drew.


Im sure there's a path to victory here


Also im watching the womans 4 way and i legit was like who tf is the other blond chick until I heard the annoucers say dana brooke lmao


I could not pick that woman out of a line up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2020)

mania back to ppv again huh? guess the network is dying badly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> mania back to ppv again huh? guess the network is dying badly.


Is that confirmed?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Explain yourself



It’s very simple to be Vince McMahon.

Keith is black and fat


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> do you guys think McIntyre wins at WM?
> 
> if yes, how long do you think he'll stay as the champ?
> 
> i'm betting 2 months lol



He'll be paired up with someone that will derail his momentum as his first feud, if he wins at the title at WM. That's what WWE always does with their first time champions, so expect him to feud with someone like Ziggler, Corbin or Elias as his first feud as a champion.

I don't know why WWE does it, but it's probably some carny reason like testing out their overness.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im sure there's a path to victory here
> 
> 
> Also im watching the womans 4 way and i legit was like who tf is the other blond chick until I heard the annoucers say dana brooke lmao
> ...


Carmella shouldn’t be in a championship match.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2020)

Goldberg vs Bray is a weird one.  Because I feel like Goldberg can humiliate Bray with his power.  But I guess it is Saudi Arabia.  And no one pays attention to Saudi Arabia.

also.  Why is wwe going when they haven’t been paid what they are due???


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2020)

Wait they still havent been paid?

Was that in the financials statement?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wait they still havent been paid?
> 
> Was that in the financials statement?


yes, that was something I heard this week.  That the Saudi’s are still at least a payment behind.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> yes, that was something I heard this week.  That the Saudi’s are still at least a payment behind.


Thats bad business


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2020)

> The decline was due to unfavorable changes in working capital related to our fourth quarter event in Saudi Arabia and the payment of prior year's accrued management incentive compensation.



they have wwe under a barrel tbh.  It’s such a big deal to walk away from.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wait they still havent been paid?
> 
> Was that in the financials statement?


They're in the hole 80m it was in the financial report.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 8, 2020)

NJPW, the only place in the world where you can have a 10 outta 10 card and only having Kazuchika *Mot*******ing* Okada in the pre-card. 

HOURS AWAY FROM GREATNESS; BABY


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 8, 2020)

The XFL is going to be a huge success for Vince, can't wait to see how much time this takes away from his WWE duties.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

The fans will turn on Drew way faster than they did with Seth. WWE are already booking Drew like a generic babyface and Drew has even less charisma to try and pull it off. Drew might not act like a whiny bitch on social media but I don't think that will stop the fans from turning on him. I appreciate that they're finally using Brock to try and get the younger guys over though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

few  more hours and suzuki and Mox will try to kill each other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> few  more hours and suzuki and Mox will try to kill each other



And renee will freak out on twitter to sell the match with enough plausable deniability


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> few  more hours and suzuki and Mox will try to kill each other



Thanks for reminding me. I need a palate cleanser after the UFC judging tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I need a pallet cleanser after the UFC judging tonight.


Reyes got fucking robbed. Fuck Jones


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> And renee will freak out on twitter to sell the match with enough plausable deniability


Renee even used a gif of Mox and Suzuki slapping each other


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

the fact Okada and Osprey are teaming up is mindblowing to me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Jesus ZSJ vs Osprey is gonna be too fire @teddy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Hiromu vs Lee is goddamn sick


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

MOX BEATS THE KING!!!


Then Zack Sabre Jr takes the challenge.


Mox legit going to war against Suzuki-gun now


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2020)

ZSJ no selling everyone even Mox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> ZSJ no selling everyone even Mox


Well he's got a big head, of course he won't


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well he's got a big head, of course he won't



For 100lbs vanilla midget, yes lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)

He called him a fucking udon noodle


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 9, 2020)

First it was Lord Taichi in the G1
Then it was the Murder Hawk in the Tokyo Dome
Now the King has fallen in New Beginning 

The Suzuki Gun take over is on full steam, Udon Noddle, you're next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2020)

Mox vs Renee's sanity is the best feud in wrestling today
No one argue. You'll be wrong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 9, 2020)

Currently watching the Mox/Suzuki match
This fucker is living his best life and I am so damn happy for him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Currently watching the Mox/Suzuki match
> This fucker is living his best life and I am so damn happy for him.


how about that finish?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Moxley vs ZSJ will probably be announced for Genesis or for a Rev Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> how about that finish?



I was honestly kinda shocked Mox won, but in hindsight I probably shouldn't be. Suzuki's done with full time NJPW stuff, right? That combined with his age probably stands to reason that he lost.

Unless you mean the ZSJ thing? No real opinion on that. Can't hate it cuz I like ZSJ's wrestling, can't adore it because ZSJ as a character is just sorta there for me. Mox calling him a noodle in the post interview is hilarious tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I was honestly kinda shocked Mox won, but in hindsight I probably shouldn't be. Suzuki's done with full time NJPW stuff, right? That combined with his age probably stands to reason that he lost.
> 
> Unless you mean the ZSJ thing? No real opinion on that. Can't hate it cuz I like ZSJ's wrestling, can't adore it because ZSJ as a character is just sorta there for me. Mox calling him a noodle in the post interview is hilarious tho.


He's gonna meet Shooter at Rev Pro soon .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2020)

Ryu and Hiromu scaring the everloving shit out of the audience with that packaged suplex tease is the stuff wrestling is made out of.

"What a great match. It's good to have Takahashi back, and it's always nice to just marvel at how talented these two a-- *OH, FUCK!!! GOD NO!!*"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Ryu and Hiromu scaring the everloving shit out of the audience with that packaged suplex tease is the stuff wrestling is made out of.
> 
> "What a great match. It's good to have Takahashi back, and it's always nice to just marvel at how talented these two a-- *OH, FUCK!!! GOD NO!!*"


thos chops though. Holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> thos chops though. Holy shit



 Legit would not have been mad if that was all the match was.
Shit, might as well have been; I think they went a full 5 minutes. Maybe 7 if you count when they got bored of doing wrestling spots and started slapping each other *again*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Legit would not have been mad if that was all the match was.
> Shit, might as well have been; I think they went a full 5 minutes. Maybe 7 if you count when they got bored of doing wrestling spots and started slapping each other *again*.


For a moment people weren't sure if Mox vs Suzuki would be able to hang with that match


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2020)

So this slipped under the radar.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2020)

Seth gets beaten down.  Becky comes out afterwards while Joe/KO/raiders in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So this slipped under the radar.


it was a big news thing . 

Although Blampied looks weird lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2020)

Asuka with that fisherman's sitout bomb was sick, looks like a bad butt bump for the receiver though.

This match has actually been better than their Rumble match IMO.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 10, 2020)

So that match was absolutely fire....until Becky botched the stunner. This feels like it can be said with everyone of her matches.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2020)

REALLY FEELIN LIKE 10 YEAS AGO WITH THESE KIND OF ANGLES


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2020)

Had a fucking fantastic match today

Im so happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2020)

Get the fucking belt off of Becky Lynch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 10, 2020)

Matt standing up for edge was weird if it wasn't for E&C showing up with matt on the Network shows quite a few times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Damn this thread dying slowly. Haven't seen a lack of activity from Raws this consistent.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2020)

Becky Lynch sucks.  Total ripoff of Stone Cold without the believability.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 11, 2020)

So Matt's out (looking at his Twitter, and if it isn't a work). Time for the exalted oneKappa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Moxley is gonna be in Dublin Ireland for OTT. Wonder who he's facing


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch sucks.  Total ripoff of Stone Cold without the believability.



She's a Conor ripoff if anything.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

I thought Becky was supposed to represent the fans and love of wrasslin. Now she's all about money and how great she is. Are they slowly turning her into Seth?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> She's a Conor ripoff if anything.


And where do you think he got his gimmick from? It wasn't from MMA.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn this thread dying slowly. Haven't seen a lack of activity from Raws this consistent.


Which is fair given their long term track record, but overall Raw has steadily been trending up for months now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Which is fair given their long term track record, but overall Raw has steadily been trending up for months now.


That's good at least. But is it just for Mania season or has WWE changed?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's good at least. But is it just for Mania season or has WWE changed?


It's been solid since a week or two after the Heyman hire, the consensus is that Vince is busy with XFL and Smackdown and given Heyman a lot of leeway. Top guys are getting better promos and more freedom on the mic and booking has been a tad bit better each and every week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's been solid since a week or two after the Heyman hire, the consensus is that Vince is busy with XFL and Smackdown and given Heyman a lot of leeway. Top guys are getting better promos and more freedom on the mic and booking has been a tad bit better each and every week.


Thats cool. About time some of these guys got more freedom.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And where do you think he got his gimmick from? It wasn't from MMA.



He's taken things from pro wrestling without a doubt, Vince's walk for example, but at least he has his own cadence and verbiage which is more than I can say for Becky.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's been solid since a week or two after the Heyman hire, the consensus is that Vince is busy with XFL and Smackdown and given Heyman a lot of leeway. Top guys are getting better promos and more freedom on the mic and booking has been a tad bit better each and every week.



It's sad that with all the leeway and freedom he hasn't thought of anything interesting for AJ to do, the guy he touted as the best of his generation after the Brock match. It might be because of his attitude towards guys over 40 which he noted after pitching a long-term script for TNA all those years ago.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2020)

So I hear Shayna Baszler's a cannibal now? Well, not really, but she did go all Hellsing on Becky last night.

Gonna be honest... I like it.
The prospect of a feral Bayszler randomly biting people interests me way more than her character in NXT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> So I hear Shayna Baszler's a cannibal now? Well, not really, but she did go all Hellsing on Becky last night.
> 
> Gonna be honest... I like it.
> The prospect of a feral Bayszler randomly biting people interests me way more than her character in NXT.



Hey, at least we now know what was in Rowan's cage right?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> He's taken things from pro wrestling without a doubt, Vince's walk for example, but at least he has his own cadence and verbiage which is more than I can say for Becky.
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that with all the leeway and freedom he hasn't thought of anything interesting for AJ to do, the guy he touted as the best of his generation after the Brock match. It might be because of his attitude towards guys over 40 which he noted after pitching a long-term script for TNA all those years ago.


I agree.


As far as AJ is concerned he's pretty much on his last legs at this point, he's not the same guy he was in Japan or even a year and a half ago. He's went to the Nakamura school of coasting and is just collecting a check until he gets that juicy producer gig.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2020)

Brock is the only guy I need to run to the television to see.

I’m still interested in Bliss, Banks, the Kabuki Warriors, Daniel Bryan, Belair, Zelina Vega, maybe Owens.  And that’s about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Brock and WALTER for me. In AEW the only one getting close to that point for me is Darby but he's not there yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley is gonna be in Dublin Ireland for OTT. Wonder who he's facing



SHOOOOOTAAAAAH!!!!
I heard he's an awesome kid, a real panty dropper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> SHOOOOOTAAAAAH!!!!
> I heard he's an awesome kid, a real panty dropper


I think he's tagging with Will Osprey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Nakajima vs Riho was pretty good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 11, 2020)

Jimmy Havoc vs Luther got teased. All the blood.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brock is the only guy I need to run to the television to see.
> 
> I’m still interested in Bliss, Banks, the Kabuki Warriors, Daniel Bryan, Belair, Zelina Vega, maybe Owens.  And that’s about it.



Not liking the R-Truth run?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Say whatever you want, Dark Order is a really good in-ring tag team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Say whatever you want, Dark Order is a really good in-ring tag team



Their work is *solid*
It's why it saddens me so much that the gimmick is death, because they're surprisingly fun to watch once the bell rings.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Say whatever you want, Dark Order is a really good in-ring tag team


I'll rewatch a match or two before work tomorrow but I don't remember them doing anything that made me say "wow, these guys are good."


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

I do think it makes sense for Goldberg to win.  Goldberg vs Roman sounds more interesting to me than Roman vs the Fiend.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I do think it makes sense for Goldberg to win.  Goldberg vs Roman sounds more interesting to me than Roman vs the Fiend.



It could also give Bray as the fiend the win over Taker and retire him.  Passing the torch for the supernatural gimmick of WWE.

Speaking of Cena



note the title is wrong he's on the 28th not this Smackdown.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I do think it makes sense for Goldberg to win.  Goldberg vs Roman sounds more interesting to me than Roman vs the Fiend.


I wouldn't risk what's left of the Fiend for Goldberg to go over, not saying the Fiend is that much over anymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just checked mt DVR and Punk is on Backstage, time for me to tune in.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wouldn't risk what's left of the Fiend for Goldberg to go over, not saying the Fiend is that much over anymore.


What if the UT is why Fiend loses?

what if they have some idea like that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What if the UT is why Fiend loses?
> 
> what if they have some idea like that?



In the grand scheme of things, i get it. But I'd rather see Taker in the ring ever again, especially on a non Saudi PPV. But if it keeps Wyatt warm going into the nexy3 wrestling season I wouldn't be too upset with it.

My favorite scenario is the Fiend going over Roman at mania.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>


MOX has done a great job in his position, nobody can take that from him. But I think it's only natural that he draws more viewers due to being the first baby on the chase for the title, especially when you factor in his big time departure from WWE. That's why neutral guys like me are always pondering on the notion of the next big acquisition, like the time Randy baited us. 

Imagine the shitstorm if a guy like Randy, Roman, Corbin, or Wyatt jumped ship, AEW viewership would double overnight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

AEW hasn’t really impressed me with their acquisitions since they debuted.  I thought there would be a lot more movement.  I thought they would have a female star by now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MOX has done a great job in his position, nobody can take that from him. But I think it's only natural that he draws more viewers due to being the first baby on the chase for the title, especially when you factor in his big time departure from WWE. That's why neutral guys like me are always pondering on the notion of the next big acquisition, like the time Randy baited us.
> 
> Imagine the shitstorm if a guy like Randy, Roman, Corbin, or Wyatt jumped ship, AEW viewership would double overnight.



I mean no offense but this is sounding like another excuse to keep doubting he can be a main guy.


Like you're literally saying Corbin would get more ratings than Mox.


So no I don't agree.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2020)

By the way , those guys have no gimmicks that would work outside of WWE or have had any success in the indies.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

I just thought it would be more like the Monday Night Wars.  And it would be fun to occasionally see wrestlers switch brands.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> By the way , those guys have no gimmicks that would work outside of WWE or have had any success in the indies.





Jon Moxley said:


> I mean no offense but this is sounding like another excuse to keep doubting he can be a main guy.
> 
> 
> Like you're literally saying Corbin would get more ratings than Mox.
> ...


He's a great wrestling star, no doubt, but he's not going to be the difference in casual viewership.

Corbin has been the best fulltime heel in wrestling for about two years now, I think it's pretty safe to assume that he would bring a bunch of fans with him at this point in his career.

As far as the aforementioned go, you do realize they're legitimate top guys at the most viewed product in wrestling, right? Roman would probably triple AEW viewership, I'd argue the same for Randy. Wyatt and Corbin are only stars in the wrestling world so they would bring less than the former but at the same time neither one of those guys floundered in top spots like Ambrose did.

And MOX's entire gimmick is that he's a wwe defect playing the character he always wanted to be.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 12, 2020)

Mox feels like a much bigger star in NJPW than he does in AEW. I'm not sure why. Kenny was obviously better off there too though at least we can say they're intentionally keeping him on the back burner for now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I just thought it would be more like the Monday Night Wars.  And it would be fun to occasionally see wrestlers switch brands.


 The problem is WWE has guys locked under contract for multiple years, and the guys that would want to make a difference by jumping ship don't really have much to gain by doing so.

Tony Khan made it pretty clear by botching the effort to sign Punk that he's not going to try to war with WWE and instead has opted to become a niche option for us wrestling fans. In my unbiased opinion I kind of respect that because it means they're in it for the long haul, but at the same time it's exposed a lot of holes in the roster they do have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He's a great wrestling star, no doubt, but he's not going to be the difference in casual viewership.
> 
> Corbin has been the best fulltime heel in wrestling for about two years now, I think it's pretty safe to assume that he would bring a bunch of fans with him at this point in his career.
> 
> ...


Except Mox was Mox before WWE. His gimmick was a CZW/ Dragon gate guy.

As for Roman he wouldnt be allowed to use his gimmick , neither would Bray or Corbin.

None of those guys are over other than to wwe fans.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Mashiba Ryō said:


> Mox feels like a much bigger star in NJPW than he does in AEW. I'm not sure why. Kenny was obviously better off there too though at least we can say they're intentionally keeping him on the back burner for now.


That's because NJPW is the neutrality between AEW which has hyper liberal management, and WWE which is super conservative.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That's because NJPW is the neutrality between AEW which has hyper liberal management, and WWE which is super conservative.



Guess I'm a centrist when it comes to my wrestling political compass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Except Mox was Mox before WWE. His gimmick was a CZW/ Dragon gate guy.
> 
> As for Roman he wouldnt be allowed to use his gimmick , neither would Bray or Corbin.
> 
> None of those guys are over other than to wwe fans.


His gimmick was being a hardcore nut, now it's evolved into hardcore nut that left WWE.

Roman's gimmick is holding him back, if he was allowed to be himself he'd basically be the guy who played Khal Drogo with the confidence of the Rock and he'd be more over than anyone in wrestling since Austin.

Wyatt has CC, he's literally in charge of everything that goes on with his character today. If you don't think he'd get over infront of the AEW audience that applauds OC for just existing, or Janella for being Janella, than you're crazy.

 Nobody in wrestling is over to anyone but wrestling fans, you don't have a point there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> His gimmick was being a hardcore nut, now it's evolved into hardcore nut that left WWE.
> 
> Roman's gimmick is literally holding him back, if he was allowed to be himself he'd basically be the guy who played Khal Drogo with the confidence of the Rock and he'd be more over than anyone in wrestling since Austin.
> 
> ...


Well whatever I was trying to be happy with this news but once again it's people discrediting Mox time. So I'll drop it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Mox and Jericho being literal proof of being draws in a world where we don't have many of them is where it begins and ends, period.
Workhorse Mox runnin' the gauntlet and shows no sign of stopping.




Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nobody in wrestling is over to anyone but wrestling fans, you don't have a point there.



Not entirely no, but there are signs that that's slowly, *slowly* beginning to change. Lot of anecdotal, but all the same, first hand accounts of people that typically avoid or pass on wrestling getting a gander at the AEW thing. More watchers per home on average. Tons of people making posts or telling stories about how their friends/relatives are reacting to the screen, most of them positive (or in MJF's case, wonderfully negative) and young people are starting to file in a bit eking toward basketball status.

It's gonna take a lot of time to undo the damage that's been caused to wrestling over the last 2 decades. Damage that's been meticulously and slowly dealt to it BTW. I'm guessing gaining a new casual audience will take just as long, if not longer. Which is why I can't really view these signs as anything but positive.

But we'll see.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

AEW coming back to Philly so soon(April 22nd) I'll see if I can get some seats facing the hard cam.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Dyno-Night, leggo


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

AEW is going to Europe but they still can’t be bothered to show up in California??


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW is going to Europe but they still can’t be bothered to show up in California??



My feelings about Cali aside, that is pretty weird.
I heard they like to study their TV numbers and use that for their decision making process. I wonder if that has something to do with it. LA homies need to watch mo' TV, I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

I don’t watch much tv tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

SCU gettin' heat for the most paltry stuff.
Good sign for Kenny and Page.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

Kenny’s stock isn’t as high as it was in 2018.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

Things change.  AJ is cold.  Moxley is hot.  Omega is cold.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kenny’s stock isn’t as high as it was in 2018.



Real talk, the only person in the Elite who's managed to come out of this transition as hot (possibly even hotter) is Cody.
I do appreciate the unselfish nature of these guys, but in a perfect world, sacrificing themselves the way they have wouldn't have been necessary. They seem to be acquiescing somewhat tho.



Rukia said:


> Things change.  AJ is cold.  Moxley is hot.  Omega is cold.



I feel like AJ's situation isn't really his fault.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Botch or booking.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

AJ has lost some athleticism.  And he is older and the wwe schedule is daunting.  So I get it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

FINALLY
They really need to show us more of these. These are awesome and help ass prestige to the matches.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Dustin just straight up doing the Panama Sunrise for no reason.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

No Dustin i would rather not see your geriatric ass taking a spot on the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Tony looks like his feelings are legit hurt about the Starbucks stuff. 

EDIT
Note to self. When visiting the south, do NOT insult Whataburger.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

The beginning of her promo made me want to crawl under a rock in place of her, she brought it back at the end with the cheap heat though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Great tag team match

Amazing santana promo

Britt actually generating heat. 



What a night for aew


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Great tag team match
> 
> Amazing santana promo
> 
> ...



Yeah, first hour has been damn enjoyable overall.
Rose and Riho might break the streak, but I'm staying optimistic that I'll be proven wrong. Nyla for as bland as she is always has that one spot that manages to turn it around. Also tables.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, first hour has been damn enjoyable overall.
> Rose and Riho might break the streak, but I'm staying optimistic that I'll be proven wrong. Nyla for as bland as she is always has that one spot that manages to turn it around. Also tables.


They put it at the top of the hour for a reason


Some bullshit about to pop off


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Also tables.



TABLES!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

The overness of Riho needs to be studied by scientists, I swear. No offense to either woman - this match is pretty solid - but it has _no business_ being this hot.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

My aunt and uncle and cousins love Whataburger.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Nyla sold the win at the beginning of the match by smiling. The jury is still out on her though so we'll see if she can improve during this title run.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Huh, wasn't expecting a title change of the Women's Title on a regular show.
Well, good match for it to happen on if nothing else. Is that the loudest one we've had?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The overness of Riho needs to be studied by scientists, I swear. No offense to either woman - this match is pretty solid - but it has _no business_ being this hot.


Idk what happens but every time she(Riho) gets to her finishing sequence her moves become more organic and less cooperative, she also has true babyface fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Top of the hour magic

Called it


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

I like the lowkey expressions on the interviewer's face when Chris is spouting his hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh shit, Jeff Cobb
It's been a while since I've seen him. Where is he signed usually nowadays?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

JEFF COBB BITCH!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, Jeff Cobb
> It's been a while since I've seen him. Where is he signed usually nowadays?


ROH i thought.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

This hard reboot on Brandi would be stupid were it not so welcomed.
I know she probably really really wanted to do that gimmick and I feel for 'er, but she's more fitting as an authoritative babyface voice or reason rather than whatever the fuck she was doing with the collective.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, Jeff Cobb
> It's been a while since I've seen him. Where is he signed usually nowadays?


Hes technically in roh but Njpw is pretty much renting him for more money


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Who the fuck told MJF he could wrestle tonight? Holy shit, that quip from Cody a few weeks back must've shoot gotten to him slightly. 

Also, this Brandi commentary is night and day.



Zhen Chan said:


> Hes technically in roh but Njpw is pretty much renting him for more money



NJPW sometimes does things that annoy me, but one thing I'll always appreciate is that they don't really give a shit where you work (with exceptions, of course, but still). If they think you could draw and the price is right, you'll do dates for them, and even win TV championships.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who the fuck told MJF he could wrestle tonight? Holy shit, that quip from Cody a few weeks back must've shoot gotten to him



Gotta hype the ppv. Only singles match hes had was against branden cutler which was eh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh wait no he beat page for the diamond ring with the botched crossrhoades


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

That was a really good match with a really good finish.
MJF's a piece of shit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

These packages with PAC are top tier


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> These packages with PAC are top tier


Fucking godlike


Lol @ full crowd shot. Eat shit smackdown


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Santana's eyepatch 

----------------------

Jon coming through the front door concession because he's just getting back from Japan.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2020)

Holy shit, Cobb's here already.

-----------

That was a _great _episode.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2020)

You sneaky sons of bitches!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2020)

It was a solid show, not their best but nothing really went too bad.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2020)

Nothing happened on NXT.  But the Broserweights are entertaining as hell.  They deserve a lot of credit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 13, 2020)

Mox's AEW theme 


Mox's NJPW theme


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 13, 2020)

Prefer the aew theme


----------



## Shirker (Feb 13, 2020)

K thought I was crazy, same.
Though one thing I'll say about the NJPW one is that it's less repetitive. For how much CFO$ annoys me, I'd be remiss for not pointing out that the AEW theme is a minute-and-a-half long loop.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 13, 2020)

I like both of those themes but think the AEW one fits his character better. The second one makes me think of a tall slow-walking badass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2020)

I didn't get a chance to see AEW due to snow storm but I did get spoiled by Twitter.


Glad to see Jeff get spotlight. Dude's fun.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 13, 2020)

Mark my words, Double A will betray Cody, either on Revolution or later, and join MJF. Never trust an Anderson helping a Rhodes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Mark my words, Double A will betray Cody, either on Revolution or later, and join MJF. Never trust an Anderson helping a Rhodes.



I honestly thought Arn was going to betray Cody before MJF back in the day due to how Horsemen were with Rhodes.

Also Fiend vs Cena is now the most likely main smackdown match at mania.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly thought Arn was going to betray Cody before MJF back in the day due to how Horsemen were with Rhodes.
> 
> Also Fiend vs Cena is now the most likely main smackdown match at mania.



They're saving it so MJF can get the win over Cody and have Cody finally get his win at DON .


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2020)

Finally getting to watch AEW again for first time in a month.


----------



## KisameBackup (Feb 14, 2020)

So I guess someone is trying to blackball me because they're saying my email needs to be confirmed, yet not sending the confirmation email everytime I click for it. Then I make this account and they send the email ASAP.

Anyway, Konan got his receipt on Psycosis 2, I'd post the link but I need 10 posts first


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Finally getting to watch AEW again for first time in a month.



Well then .......you're far behind in story wise


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then .......you're far behind in story wise



Well Real Life took control for a few months but all I know is Mox is fighting Jericho and there's no Mitch.  So I'm not buying the heat between them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Well Real Life took control for a few months but all I know is Mox is fighting Jericho and there's no Mitch.  So I'm not buying the heat between them.





but people want AEW to stop bringing up WWE stuff


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2020)

KisameBackup said:


> So I guess someone is trying to blackball me because they're saying my email needs to be confirmed, yet not sending the confirmation email everytime I click for it. Then I make this account and they send the email ASAP.
> 
> Anyway, Konan got his receipt on Psycosis 2, I'd post the link but I need 10 posts first




It's happened to a ton of people for some reason with the email issue.

One thing I can say about AEW is that their Bunny is better looking than the one that was in wwe years ago xD



Jon Moxley said:


> but people want AEW to stop bringing up WWE stuff



Hey I'm all for keeping things different, but also acting like matches never happened elsewhere is just as crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow. Vancouver really supported WWE last night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 15, 2020)

Konan's 2nd run in with Psycosis 2:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2020)

I need your help guys

I need a theme song.


For reference im lime a cross between Keith Lee and Val venis. Or  hoss Velveteen dream


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I need your help guys
> 
> I need a theme song.
> 
> ...


Something by Prince, the champ is here instrumental, or return of the Mack by mark morrison?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Something by Prince, the champ is here instrumental, or return of the Mack by mark morrison?


Return of the mack... I like it

Thats goong on the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Return of the mack... I like it
> 
> Thats goong on the list


Thats Khalil Mack's theme song.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

Let's hope tonight Goldie goes home.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Have a feeling UE gonna get swept tonight


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Forgot Takeover was tonight because I'm really not looking forward to the undercard but I have some leftover midshelf bourbon that I can put to use tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have a feeling UE gonna get swept tonight


Literally 0 chance


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Forgot Takeover was tonight because I'm really not looking forward to the undercard but I have some leftover midshelf bourbon that I can put to use tonight.


What do you mean bro? Worst match on the card is Dakota and Tegan but that should be at least a entertaining 3 1/2 star match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> What do you mean bro? Worst match on the card is Dakota and Tegan but that should be at least a entertaining 3 1/2 star match


I just hate this feud, I think Dakota is great but she doesn't work well with Nox at all.

I'm also not a big fan of Balor vs Gargano, there has been like 2 weeks of lackluster buildup and to be honest with you, both of these guys are stale to me. I'm sure they'll have a solid technical match but I'm just not interested.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

This Lee/Dijak match is a fun AF hoss fest so far


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

This match just picked up, damn.

E: I love how Lee held Dijaks legs after the senton in the chair to prevent him from falling on his head.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Damn Lee almost broke his neck on that chokeslam reversal.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Fun opener


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

DD is that glorious 6ft7 CAW you make with heavy hitting moves combined with rey mysterio cruiserweight moves your friend would cry about for not being realistic.

Also lol at the cricket bat giving way so quickly.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Didn't really give a shit about the feud but the match was getting interesting then this rando intervenes and kills all its momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

This should be a banger of a match. Just hope they don't overdo it. Less Cole/Gargano more Almas/Gargano please.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Didn't really give a shit about the feud but the match was getting interesting then this rando intervenes and kills all its momentum.


Yeah wasnt pleased about that


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

Raquel (Reina) Gonzalez looks so much like my cousin it was scary.

Prince Devitt vs Johnny Wrestling now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

That spear off the apron was tight.

Nox-Kai was garbage, I couldn't care less about the new hoss woman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Im just happy her gimmick isnt still "Yeehaw im from texas"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

The lack of chemistry is starting to show, that lariat was off by a mile.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Very good match. Right guy won. Pleasantly surprised they didn't go OTT with the extreme spots.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Fair match, never got into it outside of their mat stuff in the beginning.

Really looking forward to what they do with Belair here. This match could potentially make her in my eyes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

That match was fire


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Bye bianca. Looking forward to seeing you rampage on raw


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

I think Bianca could potentially join the Charlotte-Rhea match and become a triple threat, and if they put Bianca over that would be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think Bianca could potentially join the Charlotte-Rhea match and become a triple threat, and if they put Bianca over that would be perfect.


Or

Charlotte walks out for her entrance
Waits in the ring for rhea
Rhea does her shit, except that one part that nobody ever interrupts because its cool af Bianca sprints out and fucks her shit up in like 10 seconds
Rhea is carted off

Bianca trounces charlotte in a brutal match and announces shes going for the womens title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

MOTN


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Honestly this tag match may be my MOTN if it keeps up the momentum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

What a fucking match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

I know it's an overused thought, but you got to give it to H for striking while the iron is hot.

E: Are they really going to give a Cole match 30mins? If Ciampa doesn't win then I don't see how this goes well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

BelAir shouldn’t be losing.  She was hot after the Rumble.  And she already lost an nxt championship match to Shayna.

really poor decision.  Smh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> BelAir shouldn’t be losing.  She was hot after the Rumble.  And she already lost an nxt championship match to Shayna.
> 
> really poor decision.  Smh.


Bianca was never going to beat the Shayna slayer, the woman who led a 2v4 wargames victory


If bianca was going to win the belt it would have been when she had a undefeated streak and was fucking mopping everybody


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca was never going to beat the Shayna slayer, the woman who led a 2v4 wargames victory
> 
> 
> If bianca was going to win the belt it would have been when she had a undefeated streak and was fucking mopping everybody


I know.  That’s why Rhea should have beaten someone else.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

This match fire ngl


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

UE destroyed the match from being great to being another Adam cole wins lol 2* top


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

Holy fuck Gargano


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Gargano a dickhead


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2020)

So now it's 2 betrayals each in DIY?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

UE's fall gonna be completed at Mania TakeOver. Only question is who beats Cole.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Are they really going to inject more Gargano Vs Ciampa shenanigans now? The feud is dead and both guys are dead because of it. Horrible ending to a great show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> UE's fall gonna be completed at Mania TakeOver. Only question is who beats Cole.


It should be Riddle, but more than likely it will be Balor.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It should be Riddle, but more than likely it will be Balor.


Riddle Tag Champ now. Balor is the best bet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It should be Riddle, but more than likely it will be Balor.


Velveteen Dream


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Feb 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Velveteen Dream


Shit I forgot about him. Actually yeah Dream should win it at Mania TakeOver


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Velveteen Dream


Are you saying he should be or it will be him? I agree with the former.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Riddle Tag Champ now. Balor is the best bet.


In all reality he shouldn't be though. It's because of guys like Balor, Gargano, and Ciampa who will never get over on the main roster but are to valuable to drop that Riddle has to play the midcard.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

Nope.  Dream sucks as a babyface.  His good accomplishments should come as a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

That's a good point. Dream doesn't work as a baby but i will say that they're pigeonholed due to him just returning.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

They are setting up some uninteresting Mania matches imo.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They are setting up some uninteresting Mania matches imo.


Brock has a lot of work to do carrying another event.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brock has a lot of work to do carrying another event.


I always found that they do a better job with the underbooked events, especially for a big 4 PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I always found that they do a better job with the underbooked events, especially for a big 4 PPV.


Well we know the day will be too long.  And we know some matches will disappoint and probably kill the crowd.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Well we know the day will be too long.  And we know some matches will disappoint and probably kill the crowd.


I agree but I still think the show has a chance being a net positive overall, call me optimistic.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

So mania matches that look likely to happen right now are

Cena/Fiend (if rumours are true)
Charlotte/Rhea
Becky/Baszler
Brock/Drew


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2020)

I thought they were doing Cena-Elias?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2020)

Who had better abs last night, Finn or johnny


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2020)

@Shirker 

Oh shoot Hangman screwing over Young Bucks in an ambiguous way


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

Hangman seems like a jealous partner who can't stand his partner's friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

Also saw a clip of Strowman on Nickelodeon.  The guy is looking to replace Nicholas as a tag team partner with a younger victim.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2020)

Gargano is ice cold.  So is Ciampa.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Hangman seems like a jealous partner who can't stand his partner's friends.


That or he's too drunk that he actually thinks he's being nice.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 17, 2020)

Dammit


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2020)

Sarah Logan has never won a match.  Why is she in the EC match?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sarah Logan has never won a match.  Why is she in the EC match?


She wins on main event. She is like main events Becky lynch


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

Orton committing murder getting the fat edgelords happy, all the time apologizing is quite weird thing to watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2020)

They should've put that Orton segment at the end of the show so the audience wouldn't have to fight off the sleep.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Orton committing murder getting the fat edgelords happy, all the time apologizing is quite weird thing to watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2020)

Rowan and Black just put on a fantastic match, never knew Aleister could sell that well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2020)

That moment when the top women's wrestler in WWE is out talked by a pre taped promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

Hey Kisame, you having internet issues there?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Hey Kisame, you having internet issues there?


Absentmindedly spam clicking the post button like


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2020)

damn @PlacidSanity where you at?? Its monday.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> damn @PlacidSanity where you at?? Its monday.



I think everyone has declared Wednesday as main wrestling day.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I think everyone has declared Wednesday as main wrestling day.


so seems to be the case. even placid abandoned ship finally. lmao


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2020)

The Man character has run out of gas.  Becky should go away after Mania and come back a few months later with a different character.  Sort of the way Bray did.  But I don’t expect her to have a character quite like his obviously.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Man character has run out of gas.  Becky should go away after Mania and come back a few months later with a different character.  Sort of the way Bray did.  But I don’t expect her to have a character quite like his obviously.



Reports are that both Becky and Seth are going away after mania.

Good to see British Bulldog going into the HoF this year.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 18, 2020)

Fucking hell this fucking site host. If it isn't one thing it's a fucking 'nother, shit.

Haven't seen Takeover, but I've seen some gifs and listened to reviews. Sounds like a great show. I don't think I can find it in myself to boo Gargano tho. If you look at the story from beginning to now, Tamaso "The friend" Ciampa honestly had that shit coming.

I'll check the show out when I find the time.



Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker
> 
> Oh shoot Hangman screwing over Young Bucks in an ambiguous way



But you didn't hear it from me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are that both Becky and Seth are going away after mania.


Please don't get my hopes up. I mean Seth is whatver, they could do something interesting with his gimmick but Becky needs a complete overhaul because "woman stone cold" doesn't work when it's obvious the system is behind her and she doesn't have that same veil of badassery she once did. 

Honestly she could keep the title and go on a hiatus if she comes back with a heel chosen one gimmick and has someone like Rhonda or Belair chasing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Fucking hell this fucking site host. If it isn't one thing it's a fucking 'nother, shit.
> 
> Haven't seen Takeover, but I've seen some gifs and listened to reviews. Sounds like a great show. I don't think I can find it in myself to boo Gargano tho. If you look at the story from beginning to now, Tamaso "The friend" Ciampa honestly had that shit coming.
> 
> ...


Someone save Hangman.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2020)

AEW shouldn’t have put the belt on Nyla Rose.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW shouldn’t have put the belt on Nyla Rose.


I'm sure the plan was Baker but she flopped, now they're grooming Statlander and need a hoss champion too put her over.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cody vs Wardlow first ever AEW Cage match
Jeff Cobb vs Jon Moxley
Kenny and Page vs Lucha Bros for the tag titles
Tag team battle royal for the nº1 contenders position for Revolution
Baker confirmed to appear, so we may get another of her lit heel promos 
Nyla will have a promo too confirmed

STACKED AND PPV WORTHY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

People actually liked that Baker promo? She started off really cringe and only saved it with a noteworthy line that was written by someone else.

I'm intrigued to see Nyla get some talking time, even if it's just for the chaos.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2020)

The Baker chick doesn't seem ready in any category. I would still have her in developmental.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm hype for the cage match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

That cage looks dope and kudos for not painting it like a toy.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 19, 2020)

The Tag Team Battle Royal will kick off the show and teams are only eliminated when both members are gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Wednesday Night!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

CIMA teased for Dark Order.
Would be kinda weird considering we rarely see him for obvious reasons.

---------

That segment from Butcher and Luchasauras was _choice_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

Big meaty men slapping meat


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

OJ, shown displaying only 1% of his power.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Gotta make Nick look strong. 

--------------

Gotta say, that match started off meh, but by the halfway mark, got way more fun than I was expecting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Fun battle royal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Pharaoh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Shanna vs Kris . Sweet


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Statlander 

---------------

That nose spot was almost as good as the Butcher/Luchasaurus spot.
Almost.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Just noticed Shanna's Son Goku gear.

So we got two pretty women with one cosplaying as an alien, and one displaying her weeb card.

Not gonna lie, match of the night for my silly ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Just noticed Shanna's Son Goku gear.
> 
> So we got two pretty women with one cosplaying as an alien, and one displaying her weeb.
> 
> Not gonna lie, match of the night for my silly ass.


It's fine. The fact they can have different gear is what helps them have personality.

Also good match with with Kris and Shanna .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Jeff vs Mox in AEW hopefully is better than their G1 match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

That was a great video package for nyla vs riho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh snap Swole vs Stat vs Nyla


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

"I break bitches"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

I don't like the "Bee" stuff. But otherwise, a surprisingly good promo from Rose. Showed a intensity and ferocity the women's division usually isn't allowed (or probably don't have the ability) to show. Good stuff. I think this run'll be just fine as far as stories go.

I hope Large Swollen doesn't get in trouble for that "Brother" line. I can see Twitter fucks taking it out of context.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't like the "Bee" stuff. But otherwise, a surprisingly good promo from Rose. Showed a intensity and ferocity the women's division usually isn't allowed (or probably don't have the ability) to show. Good stuff. I think this run'll be just fine as far as stories go.
> 
> I hope Large Swollen doesn't get in trouble for that "Brother" line. I can see Twitter fucks taking it out of context.


Don't worry. They're already starting the phobia comments without it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm sittin' here trying to figure out why Jericho looks 10 years younger.
Dude shaved his beard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Yea this match already ten times better than their G1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Nyla should never touch a live microphone, keep her on the pre taped vignettes for another year or so.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nyla should never touch a live microphone, keep her on the pre taped vignettes for another year or so.



Not a fan of bees?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

I love the fan just sitting there clapping over Mox as he's fucked up on the ground.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

More people need latex unitards in their life


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Darby!!!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

D'ARBY!!!!!!!!
Let's Start Da Game


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Finally Mox gets help


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

Blocked the balls with the board

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

D'Arby takin' Sammy's cue cards to the next fuckin' level in the Picture in Picture.
Great, great, stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

As cool as it was seeing Darby come back as a surprise they need to chill out with the lights going out in the arena, they do it like once or twice every month.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Lol como se dice yeehaw?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As cool as it was seeing Darby come back as a surprise they need to chill out with the lights going out in the arena, they do it like once or twice every month.



It honestly doesn't bother me in the _slightest_, but I will submit that it's indisputably hilarious how pretty much all the babyfaces in the locker room are apparently in good with the lights guy. Which implies lights guy is a fucking character now that I think about it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

This Burger King commercial is total horse shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Lucho Bros burying the tag rules once again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lucho Bros burying the tag rules once again.



JR: While lenient, the Lucha Bros have to adhere to the 10 count, otherwise they'll be disqualified.
Lucha Bros:


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Lucha Bros are wrestling in a different dimension than most.
They're playing chess while we're playing fuckin' Connect Four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

This match....jesus


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Even though it makes no damn sense, I legit thought that was it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

That match made my dick wet


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

That Buckshot Trigger kills the man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

So Hangman's alcoholism drives him further off. Also Kenny showed signs of being tired of the back and forth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice action figures.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

>AEW has their own shitty toys
Cody and the gang hittin the big time, lads.

I wonder who else in the roster can be alloted these. Other than the VPs, Jericho and Mox I'm always shaky on the relationship the company has with everyone else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Those figures are dope af.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >AEW has their own shitty toys
> Cody and the gang hittin the big time, lads.
> 
> I wonder who else in the roster can be alloted these. Other than the VPs, Jericho and Mox I'm always shaky on the relationship the company has with everyone else.


If Brandi got one im inclined to think Jungle boy, Luchasuris, Mjf, Darby, and orange cassidy did too


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Watch Wardlow come out of this match looking like a million bucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Cody should do the cutter off the top of the cage


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

lol, JR with that subtle shot at WWE's steel cage ruleset.

I'm curious as to what an AEW cage match is gonna look like. Most of they time they kinda bore me, so what they do to set this apart is gonna be interesting. Considering how much of a madman Cody is, I'm also a little worried...



Jon Moxley said:


> Cody should do the cutter off the top of the cage



STFU, he'll actually fucking do it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

I can't see them doing anything too crazy just two weeks before Revolution, I'd honestly be surprised to see them go to the top.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Brandi outta pocket with that getup. 

------------

CODY THE MATCH HASN'T STARTED YET, GET DOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

I hope mjf will debut new music at revolution


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I hope mjf will debut new music at revolution


But his music is scumbagish and works for him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Is Cody busted open?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Cody's opened up during a Downey commercial. Apt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wtf all of the heat during the picture in picture, the fuck is this??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> But his music is scumbagish and works for him


Its royalty free youtube music

They need to give this man real music


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its royalty free youtube music
> 
> They need to give this man real music




Well thats true. I guess I could ask Rusek on Twitter about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh damn Arn not betraying Cody


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

Holy shit you mad lad cody


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

*CODY FOR FUCKS SAKE*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2020)

THE FUCKING MAD LAD DID IT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

That was awesome.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2020)

That was a fun show


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2020)

Better than last week's show, and last week's was rock solid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 19, 2020)

I thought it was a good show overall, the tag team battle royal was fun, the women's match was ehh, the Mox match was excellent, the tag match was solid, and the cage match was great.

Not gonna lie, my favorite part was JR asking about Statlanders gimmick and then flat out burying it lol.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 20, 2020)

PPV worth Dynamite


----------



## Artist (Feb 20, 2020)

Female Shinsuke

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2020)

Artist said:


> Female Shinsuke


I agree you new person.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a theory that within the next two years Cody is going to make a pseudo horseman stable with himself, Spears, MJF, and someone else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2020)

Nobody positing the ratings this week? I guess because they were horrible.

893k AEW
794k NXT


----------



## Shirker (Feb 21, 2020)

Is that terrible?
AEW's is about average for a typical episode these days.
NXT did a lil better than it has in weeks; almost 800,000 and won two demos according to Alvarez.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 21, 2020)

But who is huge for the 19-41 demo? ... Not counting Riddle of courseKappa


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Is that terrible?
> AEW's is about average for a typical episode these days.
> NXT did a lil better than it has in weeks; almost 800,000 and won two demos according to Alvarez.


AEW basically had a pseudo PPV, they ran the ATL hawks arena and they had their first ever gimmick match which was promoted for about a month or so now. I don't think they can be happy with that number given all that went into this show.

NXT's number is whatever but the product is ice cold.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> But who is huge for the 19-41 demo? ... Not counting Riddle of courseKappa


Balor?? Dream? I don't know.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nobody positing the ratings this week? I guess because they were horrible.
> 
> 893k AEW
> 794k NXT


They arent horrible at all

Nxt was a post ppv show and aew was essentially a ppv

These are the ratings you pull against the democratic debate which pulled 32 million

Without that im 100% sure aew would have cracked a mill


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They arent horrible at all
> 
> Nxt was a post ppv show and aew was essentially a ppv
> 
> ...



There's always going to be something going on, at some point they have to be able to pull viewers from other programs especially when they're running PPV-lite shows in the NBA arenas. 

NXT's ratings suck because the product sucks, I expect it will only get worse with a Gargano-Ciampa co main event at takeover that they'll be building to for the next month and a half.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2020)

Got to train with britt baker today

Also dasha is a surprisingly good weestler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Got to train with britt baker today
> 
> Also dasha is a surprisingly good weestler


wait if you're training with Britt, are you in Dustin's school?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> wait if you're training with Britt, are you in Dustin's school?


No she paid us a visit today also with dasha and billy gunn

Billy is surprisingly well spoken and he is a wealth of information. He was showing her a cool heat sequence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2020)

Goldberg is awesome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 21, 2020)

The fact that the Fiend can stand toe to toe with Goldberg says a lot about the work Bray has done over the past year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The fact that the Fiend can stand toe to toe with Goldberg says a lot about the work Bray has done over the past year.



You do realize Goldberg has to sell some moves right?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 22, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> You do realize Goldberg has to sell some moves right?


I'm not saying they'll have a good match, I'm saying it's impressive that the Fiend can realistically face Goldberg in a one on one matchup without a stipulation and you buy either one of them winning.

It's not like KO vs Goldberg or Ambrose vs Brock where the matchup is insulting the intelligence of the audience and ruining the suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It's not like KO vs Goldberg or Ambrose vs Brock where the matchup is insulting the intelligence of the audience and ruining the suspension of disbelief.


Huge mismatches right there.

Imagine going to a house show event and seeing Brock vs The Miz as the main event!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Huge mismatches right there.
> 
> Imagine going to a house show event and seeing Brock vs The Miz as the main event!



It would be a shock just to see Brock at a house show and laugh knowing there's about to be a murder in the ring.

In other news Kairi got married today.  Pirate Princess found her captain prince.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2020)

Brock did wrestle Miz at a house show in the last few years.  I think it was Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brock did wrestle Miz at a house show in the last few years.  I think it was Madison Square Garden.


Miz isn't the absolute worst matchup if we're going strictly off of name value, at least he has some notoriety from reality TV so he's probably more well known than Reigns or Rollins but from a wrestling standpoint that's fucking terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2020)

I’m pretty sure it was probably moderately entertaining.  Brock beat the shit out of Bo and Axel before he got his hands on Miz.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

So bets on Vince trying to get Fury to do something at Mania now Fury just embarrassed Wilder?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So bets on Vince trying to get Fury to do something at Mania now Fury just embarrassed Wilder?


Too late for Saudi Arabia?

maybe he can beat Strowman again?


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Too late for Saudi Arabia?
> 
> maybe he can beat Strowman again?



He might be able to get him a front-row seat but you only really have 1 raw or smackdown to build something for the Saudi show.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

I hope Goldberg doesn’t try to jackhammer the fiend.  He could really get hurt!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I hope Goldberg doesn’t try to jackhammer the fiend.  He could really get hurt!



Wouldn't be surprised if the match ended with Goldberg trying the jackhammer and fiend countering with the mandible claw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

The Raw mania matches are set in stone.  The SD matches change on a daily basis. Again.  I feel like it has something to do with Paul.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 23, 2020)

The most favorable option is to have Fiend beat Goldberg and then have Roman beat the fiend with the added caveat of a double turn.

The more likely scenario is they have Goldberg go over and get some heat so he can put Roman over.

I'm in the camp that doesn't really care what they do with the title as long as they put Roman over because it's a guarantee that the audience will force him to turn regardless of who they have him beat.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

True.  The sympathy is gone.  People are back to separating Roman from Joe.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh my god.  Roman and Corbin are fighting at Super Showdown???!!  That feud isn’t over????????????


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  Roman and Corbin are fighting at Super Showdown???!!  That feud isn’t over????????????



It's going to last as long as Heenans hatred of Hogan that spanned 3 different organisations (AWA, wwf, wcw)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  Roman and Corbin are fighting at Super Showdown???!!  That feud isn’t over????????????


I think Lashley and Rusev have a match there too.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I think Lashley and Rusev have a match there too.



To be fair to rusev lashley.  That one has not been going on since before Roman's leukemia attack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2020)

So begins Road to Revolution. 


BTE today


Dark Tomorrow


Dynamite Wed.


One hour special Thursday


Friday potential Dark


Saturday PPV


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'll be up in the mountains(Pocono's to be exact) this weekend, but for the life of me I won't miss Revolution. The last cabin we rented had excellent cell service but I'm going into the unknown with a different rental this time. Pray for me brothers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I'll be up in the mountains(Pocono's to be exact) this weekend, but for the life of me I won't miss Revolution. The last cabin we rented had excellent cell service but I'm going into the unknown with a different rental this time. Pray for me brothers.


Dude watch BTE. Kenny and Hangman stuff was brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2020)

I was shocked when I heard about Cathy Kelley.  Beg her to come back!  Do anything!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 24, 2020)

BTE was good, Bucks doing an autobiography this early in their mainstream careers only reinforces tbe rumors about how arrogant they are BTS but I'm hard pressed to say it's unwarranted at this point.


They announced Nyla vs Statlander at Revolution which is disappointing to say the least. Someone needs to tell Khan that you don't *need *to have a women's match on every single card. I understand they both need the reps but it's way too early for Statlander and I don't see how you can make a valid argument for Nyla taking a spot on a PPV card when they only run them every quarter.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2020)

Absolutely.  The Fiend has created some good tv moments.  But he hasn’t really drawn money for WWE.  Goldberg is definitely a bigger star.  We have been talking about that for weeks in this thread.  And I think it was pretty unanimous that we agree with Alvarez.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 25, 2020)

Everybody...dies?
(Love the redheadings, Lance is obviously not gonna be the exalted one, but hell if this ain't a step closer for him to go to AEW, more so with some of his recent tweets...unless i'm getting worked).


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Absolutely.  The Fiend has created some good tv moments.  But he hasn’t really drawn money for WWE.  Goldberg is definitely a bigger star.  We have been talking about that for weeks in this thread.  And I think it was pretty unanimous that we agree with Alvarez.


I agree with the sentiment but I disagree that he doesn't make them money, he's been the number merch machine outselling Becky and Roman since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2020)

How many times are we going to talk about
this?? 

Bray is fat. That’s all there is to it lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2020)

Goldberg is going to get hurt if he tries to jackhammer Bray!


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm kinda hyped for Revolution.

Having some time in between each PPV actually makes you look forward to the next one instead of dreading it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Fuck nxt tickets sold out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> I'm kinda hyped for Revolution.
> 
> Having some time in between each PPV actually makes you look forward to the next one instead of dreading it.


Indeed. Plus now they have a lot of time to build for DON.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Indeed. Plus now they have a lot of time to build for DON.


Still think it should be 6 ppv


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Also kacy catenzaro is the smallest human being ive ever met


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2020)

Omega is right to get criticized for his dull early AEW run.  He criticized Nakamura’s wwe run 1-2 years ago.  He has been a disappointment too.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 26, 2020)

EVERYBODY DIES!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 26, 2020)

I will watch Charlotte vs Bianca tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Omega is right to get criticized for his dull early AEW run.  He criticized Nakamura’s wwe run 1-2 years ago.  He has been a disappointment too.


He's definitely cooled himself off but until proven otherwise I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt that it was a strategic decision.

They had to give Jericho the title first to legitimize it and they owed it to MOX to let him chase before Kenny. The midcard is being used to put younger guys over, so it's only right he started as a main event jobber and transitioned into a tag champ.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Going out to dinner with the ol lady tonight, in a perfect world I'll be able to watch the DVR without getting spoiled but I know I don't have the self discipline for that to happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 26, 2020)

March 25th is coming around soon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Still think it should be 6 ppv


Nah. Too much. After all the PPV's WWE has done and all the other promotions do 


4 keeps it fine. 


Also remember tonight is three hours although the last hour which is countdown to Revolution is an option.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah. Too much. After all the PPV's WWE has done and all the other promotions do
> 
> 
> 4 keeps it fine.
> ...


6 gives 8 weeks of build up between each ppv

In comparison wwe did 27 ppvs last year

Im just sayin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 6 gives 8 weeks of build up between each ppv
> 
> In comparison wwe did 27 ppvs last year
> 
> Im just sayin


But the issue is nobody wants to pay 50 bucks for 6 PPV each. Its more attainable to pay 50 for 4.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Pac vs Kenny kicks off


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> But the issue is nobody wants to pay 50 bucks for 6 PPV each. Its more attainable to pay 50 for 4.


By that logic is more attainable to pay 50 for 3, or 2 , or 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> By that logic is more attainable to pay 50 for 3, or 2 , or 1


Obviously it is but 4 pay per views feel more special than 6.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Match is solid so far.
Just stepping in


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Son of a bitch they are using my idea


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

What a match so far


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

No dont censor holy shit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Obviously it is but 4 pay per views feel more special than 6.



I got no real preference as long as it's either at or lower than 12, but to the credit of the 4-a-year decision, it's a nice even number that ideally rounds out each quarter or season of the year. It makes my brain happy.

----------------

"Holy shit" chants censored.
Fuck off TNT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Goddamn these two killing each other . Page must be pissed.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

"It's difficult to do iron man matches because fans know the last few minutes are the onlyones that matter."

Well, these two are making this shit look easy. I've been locked on this match note for note since it started. Not the best match ever, but so well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

No Draws, bois


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh shit, didnt see that coming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

That was a fun match. Going into sudden death hopefully is used sparingly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> That was a fun match. Going into sudden death hopefully is used sparingly.


Also first dq in aew 

Gasp


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

OC vs PAC?! Sold


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Also first dq in aew
> 
> Gasp



Gonna be real, expected the first DQ to be a bigger occasion.
Which is not to say it was useless in this match; it added to how much I liked the booking actually; but all the same it was on a rubber match that was basically done for the sake of tying up loose ends before the upcoming PPV.

Odd choice. Maybe they're scared to death of ending a match with it and wanted to test the waters,


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Lucha seems to be moving better.
Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Lol Sammy and Ortiz mocking Jungle Express


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Sammy's a complete dipshit and I love him.
How the fuck do you slap Luchasaurus on the back of the head and expect to live?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

D'ARBY!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Darby is over as hell . Love it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

So you guys don't know this but Mox called Darby becoming a big star. He wrestled him at a indy show and said this mfer ia gonna be a star. Watch out for him.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

This video package makes me wonder if the whipping was supposed to be either this week or last week, but there were problems with the cage, so they had to change the order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Loving this package.  MJF vs Cody will be brutal.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Unpopular opinion, Best Friends has one of my favorite themes on the show.
Every time I hear it I get hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Unpopular opinion, Best Friends has one of my favorite themes on the show.
> Every time I hear it I get hype.


I just find it funny how we get hyped for Best friends.Like some of the over acts are wholesome as hell 


Hype for Yuka!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Lmfao OC


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

OJ has the best gimmick in wrestling.
Don't argue.

-------------

HOLY SHIT!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Fucking hell Chuckie T


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fucking hell Trent



"Sorry guys... but I gotta go out... just this once.


...probably... if I feel like it...."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Yuka


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Yuka's masculinity threatening weeb music is back.

Pray fo' Cornette. 

-------------

Speaking of weebs, Son Shanna is back with the weighted gear


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh its a 4 way


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yuka's masculinity threatening weeb music is back.
> 
> Pray fo' Cornette.


Shanna adding to the weebness


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh its a 4 way


I think it's a tag match isn't it?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shanna adding to the weebness



Toei better back the fuck off. Them and FUNi


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

How dare you all gang up on Yuka?!!#


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Okay, so Yuka has converted me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Okay, so Yuka has converted me.


Welcome fellow weeb


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Welcome fellow weeb



You mearly adopted the weeb


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Yooo Shida getting that push.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Y'know. I don't know a lot about any of these women beyond their AEW work, but whenever I hear reviews of this show, specifically Dave and Bryan always praise Shida for being the best worker of the women's division (next to Sakura)

I'm not saying they're wrong, I don't have an eye for this stuff, I am saying that whenever I see her I'm sorta... underwhelmed? She just seems "fine" to me. Anyway, an okay match. Yuka was clearly the star of it. Looking forward to seeing more from her.

--------------

Was typing this while the match was still happening. I promise I didn't post it in response to her winning. 
Realistically, she's the best opponent for Kris right now. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know. I don't know a lot about any of these women beyond their AEW work, but whenever I hear reviews of this show, specifically Dave and Bryan always praise Shida for being the best working of the division (next to Sakura)
> 
> I'm not saying they're wrong, I don't have an eye for this stuff, I am saying that whenever I see her I'm sorta... underwhelmed? She just seems fine to me. Anyway, an okay match. Yuka was clearly the star of it. Looking forward to seeing more from her.
> 
> ...


She's connected with the fans so they sorta forgive her for the ok wrestling. Still she will get a good match with Kris .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Also Uno teased Obsolete . I'm so confused who the Exalted one is


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Uno teased Obsolete . I'm so confused who the Exalted one is



Player One, you can't be throwin' these words around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Uh oh the implosion


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know. I don't know a lot about any of these women beyond their AEW work, but whenever I hear reviews of this show, specifically Dave and Bryan always praise Shida for being the best worker of the women's division (next to Sakura)
> 
> I'm not saying they're wrong, I don't have an eye for this stuff, I am saying that whenever I see her I'm sorta... underwhelmed? She just seems "fine" to me. Anyway, an okay match. Yuka was clearly the star of it. Looking forward to seeing more from her.
> 
> ...


The women's division lacks chemistry as a whole

Some women definitely shine versus some opponents while looking eh against others


Like riho vs Britt was fucking awful but Riho vs Nyla was entertaininf


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh shit.....oh shit.....oh no...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Murder Hawk!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Adam Page is the babyface of this match as far as I'm concerned.
Fuck the Bucks, especially after that ROH comment. 

--------------------

OH SHIT, LANCE!!!! THE FUCK! THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKCKCK??!?
THEY JUST *CASUALLY* DROPPED IT!


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Victoria's Secret just wandering out to the ring during commercial wut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Adam Page is the babyface of this match as far as I'm concerned.
> Fuck the Bucks, especially after that ROH comment.
> 
> --------------------
> ...


Was announced earlier on twitter. . I'm hyped.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Seriously, AEW's method to presenting huge news seems to be doing it like "oh, uh btw, this is happening, lol"
It's fucking hilarious.



Jon Moxley said:


> Was announced earlier on twitter. . I'm hyped.



On TV? I must not've been paying attention then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Seriously, AEW's method to presenting huge news seems to being doing it like "oh, uh btw, this is happening, lol"
> It's fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah just on Twitter. Also they did it cause of the backlash over the lights out introductions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

They're really trying to build up the main event damn.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah just on Twitter. Also they did it cause of the backlash over the lights out introductions.



I deeply appreciate that Tony and crew take criticism to heart but... sometimes, not often, sometimes people just need to fuck off and they should make that clear. There hasn't been a single time the lights out technique hasn't worked in the building. I think it's kinda silly, but it in no way detracts from the show, so who gives a shit?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I deeply appreciate that Tony and crew take criticism to heart but... sometimes, not often, sometimes people just need to fuck off and they should make that clear. There hasn't been a single time the lights out technique hasn't worked in the building. I think it's kinda silly, but it in no way detracts from the show, so who gives a shit?


It's cause people didn't know who they were too. Although that is on AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

lol, that got a half and half response.
I think at least some of Kansas doesn't like Mahome for whatever reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Stupid Jericho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, if I were a babyface in this situation, Mox is on his own.
> ^ (use bro) started it; sleep in the bed ya made, bruh.
> 
> ---------------
> ...


Actually Inner did attack Dustin early shows and Darby also was provoked so they had a legit reasom to be there for their own sake.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Not as great as last week, but still a pretty solid ep. Ending felt a little flaccid.

Can't wait 'til Saturday



Jon Moxley said:


> Actually Inner did attack Dustin early shows and Sammy also was provoked so they had a legit reasom to be there for their own sake.



Good point. Hagger's been ignoring Dustin ever since he put out the challenge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not as great as last week, but still a pretty solid ep. Ending felt a little flaccid.
> 
> Can't wait 'til Saturday
> 
> ...


Last week was basically a PPV . This week they held back for Revolution. Also a heel standing tall makes sense since Mox and Darby got the advantage last week.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't mind Jericho standing tall; I kinda expected it since dude's been showing his ass 80% of the feud, plus they need heat for the match. Just thought the pacing felt odd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't mind Jericho standing tall; I kinda expected it since dude's been showing his ass 80% of the feud, plus they need heat for the match. Just thought the pacing felt odd.


I think it's cause of them doing the MMA/Boxing type of hype. They just wanted to make the title match feel big.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

They're bringing up how Elite was made. 


Oh shit Kenny is worried about Hangman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 26, 2020)

So anyone watching Countdown to Revolution?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So anyone watching Countdown to Revolution?



I really wanted to, but I got a quiz do and a paper to put finishing touches on tonight, so i can't spare the time.
Will check it out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 27, 2020)

AEW was awesome last night. Loved the Ironman match, it was nice to see the best bout machine again. The sitdown with Kenny, Hangman, & the Bucks was hilarious. The women's match started off terrible but finished somewhere between bad and tolerable, Shanna shouldn't be on live tv. Best friends vs Butcher and the Blade was a solid tv match, Chuck looks like shit but he doesn't do anything super wonky so he's fine. The weigh in was meh, there's a way to make clusterfucks go well and they just didn't do it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're bringing up how Elite was made.
> 
> 
> Oh shit Kenny is worried about Hangman


I am back 
I mean why wouldnt he be worried about his friend who is an alcoholic, a total mess and could throw the match away? Lol


----------



## pat pat (Feb 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Adam Page is the babyface of this match as far as I'm concerned.
> Fuck the Bucks, especially after that ROH comment.
> 
> --------------------
> ...


I mean hangman page was a jobber 
I sincerely cant stand with page he is a whiny bitch. He is actually crying about "booooo why th bucks want to take muh title" 
I dont know fucking idiot maybe because its wrestling and you are supposed to be prize fighters? To me he represents everything WRONG with the society. Someon insecure who instead of working his ass off to get out of limbo like every single member of the elite did wants to be treated like a child and taken care of, in my book page is a bitch and the bucks have absolutely no obligation to act as the nanny of a drunk idiot who cant grab his fucking balls and act like a man.
The hangman character needs to leave and go find his own way and develop himself.

I know a lot of people are going to say the bucks are heel in this , but to me they are nothing short of professional fighters. Conor mcgregor LOVES cowboy cerrone but when they were in the cage, he broke his fucking nose and blew his head off. Friendship doesnt mean you need to go wasy on your amigos in a competitive context 
At least thata my take


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2020)

Undertaker collects Rey's soul then kills the OC before taking 5 years to make it to the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 27, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I am back
> I mean why wouldnt he be worried about his friend who is an alcoholic, a total mess and could throw the match away? Lol


No he's worried that Hangman will mess up in the match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 27, 2020)

Lmfao

Goldberg just pinned feind clean


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 27, 2020)

A minute of silence for The Fiend, he did not deserve the Shovel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2020)

Guess who's scheduled to face The Fiend at Mania?





Cena's gonna give Bray a second taste of the golden shovel.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2020)

Suppose I'll post these since Kisame got all uppity about it last time.


Slight drop in viewers from last week on both shows. Still within the weird average that the shows regularly settle at. But one interesting thing to note.


I can imagine fellow AEW fans are chortlin' like mad to this. My reaction's a bit more tempered. I mean, don't get me wrong, it's funny as hell, but part of me wonders where the youngn's went if NXT got sweeped and AEW still did the same it's always done.

Anyway, I hope NXT knocks it off with this main roster shit. This, AEW and other promotions are my escape from it. If it ain't helping their numbers and seemingly detracting from them, then it can fuck off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 27, 2020)

So I didn't have the time to catch the Saudi Show but I checked the reddit post and all be damned, they made a 2nd attempt to bury the fiend, sad news.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Suppose I'll post these since Kisame got all uppity about it last time.
> 
> 
> Slight drop in viewers from last week on both shows. Still within the weird average that the shows regularly settle at. But one interesting thing to note.
> ...


My entire take is 865k for a show as good as AEW is disappointing, hopefully they start connecting by summertime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I mean hangman page was a jobber
> I sincerely cant stand with page he is a whiny bitch. He is actually crying about "booooo why th bucks want to take muh title"
> I dont know fucking idiot maybe because its wrestling and you are supposed to be prize fighters? To me he represents everything WRONG with the society. Someon insecure who instead of working his ass off to get out of limbo like every single member of the elite did wants to be treated like a child and taken care of, in my book page is a bitch and the bucks have absolutely no obligation to act as the nanny of a drunk idiot who cant grab his fucking balls and act like a man.
> The hangman character needs to leave and go find his own way and develop himself.
> ...



I'm guessing the crux of it is that the bookers made the fatal author's mistake of making Page's motivations seem less "understandable" and more "relatable", along with the fact that he's just got a lot more swagger now. What's going on right now is either them running with the unintended consequences of their booking or this was the plan the whole time which is... kinda scary.

Yeah, the part with him whining about having the belts taken was the temper tantrum of a looney drunk sure, but the thing with Page's perspective is that he sorta did try to make his own way. Like pretty actively. The Elite thing wasn't working, he was losing a lot, letting his buddies down and probably felt hella jealous that pretty much all the Elite have cushy VP offices while he just sorta walks around with his dick in his hand, arguing with black dudes half his age. Dude goes "fuck it, I'm just Adam Page", tries to leave and the rest of the crew actively keep following him around and asking him to be part of stuff. Tony Khan puts him in several tag matches and a tournament with Omega cuz he thinks it's funny presumably, and Adam just sorta deals with it cuz it's his job. Turns out, to his chagrin, they're actually a solid team and win the belts, and he makes the most of it.

Fast forward, not only have they managed to remain undefeated every week and hold on to the belts, they took down the one team that ever gave them an L, Page's dick's probably feelin' pretty big. Then all of a sudden during an interview, these two assholes sit and try to claim to be the best team in the world despite visual evidence to the contrary sitting right across from them, and his partner keeps downplaying their success in a vain effort to keep the peace.

The Bucks bringing up the ROH thing and screaming "WE MADE YOU!" was heelish regardless of the accuracy. It's one of those things you see in movies or TV shows when the perceived ally shows his true colors. Like when the manager freaks out at his band for not selling out super hard, or the father figure character yelling at his underlings for not following orders, or the scene in an anime when the kindly old lady who never opens her eyes suddenly snaps and stares at the MC with a type of deadly expression where she looks *through *them, not *at* them.


 I loved it, but I mean....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2020)

Aaannyway, it just dawned on me that Burger's the champ now.
I seen people on Twitter freaking out that he beat the Fiend, which I saw coming and didn't care, but then I suddenly remembered Fiend's had a belt this whole time and just got finished having a laughing fit. That's fuckin' awesome. 

As a fan tho, that sucks so I feel for the people that're legit fuming. That's the way the cookie crumbles I guess. I have a feeling he'll get it back once WWE are done stroking the boomer boner they stroke every year around Mania season, so hey, whatever.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2020)

The Goldberg/Fiend match sounds awesome and action packed.  Was it?  Did anyone watch it?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2020)

Goldberg won the belt to sell Wrestlemania.  It makes sense.  And it seems like a good business decision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Goldberg/Fiend match sounds awesome and action packed.  Was it?  Did anyone watch it?



Spear x4, mandible claw, few stiff attacks by Goldberg,  second worst jackhammer, 123.

Match was shorter than the time it took to write this on phone.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> No he's worried that Hangman will mess up in the match.


I think page wont mess up, sure he will miss some things but I think he will do fine. The issue is that omega had that big match right before the show, dont you think its gonna be a bigger issue?


----------



## pat pat (Feb 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm guessing the crux of it is that the bookers made the fatal author's mistake of making Page's motivations seem less "understandable" and more "relatable", along with the fact that he's just got a lot more swagger now. What's going on right now is either them running with the unintended consequences of their booking or this was the plan the whole time which is... kinda scary.


 it was always the plan, since aew started I had one conviction it's that omega and page were meant to be close to another and be connected. And page Had to get over because i think both will long term be the tanahashi-okada pair of the company. When page finally take the belt off of omega to become the man. Since day one their booking was always a mirror. Both lost to Jericho in a contest related to the title, both lost to pac, tied, but where page failed to win the rubber. Their stories are parallel. And for that to work long term page HAD to get over.
If you watch every omega/page tag match kenneth always let page do the big moves the big comeback the hot tags, the plan to me was always for hangman to get over



> Yeah, the part with him whining about having the belts taken was the temper tantrum of a looney drunk sure, but the thing with Page's perspective is that he sorta did try to make his own way. Like pretty actively. The Elite thing wasn't working, he was losing a lot, letting his buddies down and probably felt hella jealous that pretty much all the Elite have cushy VP offices while he just sorta walks around with his dick in his hand, arguing with black dudes half his age. Dude goes "fuck it, I'm just Adam Page", tries to leave and the rest of the crew actively keep following him around and asking him to be part of stuff. Tony Khan puts him in several tag matches and a tournament with Omega cuz he thinks it's funny presumably, and Adam just sorta deals with it cuz it's his job.


 But here is the thing and also why the comment of the bucks about being a jobber makes sense. Because since day one the elite chose page as THE MAN, he was the future. Kip sabian even cut a promo on this. They wanted to make him the man, when be felt down after losing to pac? They literally forced pac to wrestle him again on the ppv just so page could get his win. The bucks took him to house of glory to cur promos, since the bullet club days they have nurtured him and made him the face of BTE. The only reason why he even had any right to be the first ever to compete in a world title match was because they wanted him to.
The issue is at every single corner He failed. Every single opportunity they handed to him he fucked up. And despite struggling and being in the toilets ( omega was a mess who couldnt win the bucks were almost jobbers in the tag division ) they always tried to put him over.
Even in the tag thing, they put him with omega just so he could win a belt. And omega who is a single wrestler and clearly has a spot to go tango with the Jericho and mox decides to being himself down to the tag division to help him.
But hangman being around those guys makes him more insecure because it made him realise that in the elite he was the lesser man.



> Turns out, to his chagrin, they're actually a solid team and win the belts, and he makes the most of it.


 exactly



> Fast forward, not only have they managed to remain undefeated every week and hold on to the belts, they took down the one team that ever gave them an L, Page's dick's probably feelin' pretty big.


 exactly  





> Then all of a sudden during an interview, these two assholes sit and try to claim to be the best team in the world


 Here there is a very important piece missing from a lot of people because a lot of people are projecting themsel3ve into page and forget his own mistakes. Do you remember the first thing page did when they won? The bucks were totally fine with it and peaceful. However page started to shove it into the bucks' face mocking them belittling them back when they didnt even had an issue with him.  Why? If you are so secure about the fact that you are the best then why do you do this? Omega didnt, in fact he wasnt even making a big deal out of it. But page kept being s dick and j remember very well when he kept provoking them insulting them people thought it was funny, but no he was being a dick. Why? You are the best you are the champ. Insecurity is the answer. Hangman went as far as committing an act of cowardice and treason and started feeding every team in the battle royals about the wrakpoints of the bucks.
1) why?!!! And 2) everyone ignored it and let it fly. Whenever page does something bad the audience either laugh or let it fly as if he is some kid. But your so called friends are competing and the first thing you do is this? This is an act of insecurity but more importantly, an act of fear.
Page when he won the belt did nothing than disrespect the bucks insulting them shoving it in their face , again it's not bad it's all in good competition. However when you do that you need to have the spin to handle it when they strike back.


> despite visual evidence to the contrary sitting right across from them, and his partner keeps downplaying their success in a vain effort to keep the peace.


 remember when I kept asking you why earlier? Here is why
Firstable omega isnt downplaying their accomplishment, omega is confident, he has been champions multiple times so for him he wont make a big deal out of being champ. But again people desperately want to blame him! Because everyone around page needs to be the responsible and page needs to be the martyr because page is us. The audience project themselves into him but I know for a fact that whenever someone claims everyone is bad and against him and he is some kind of victim then the said person is the issue lol.
Back to your point about the bucks claiming to be the best. It's not just that they call themselves the best, it's that hangman HIMSELF knows they are. This is why he targeted them right when he won the belt despite them having done nothing to him, this is why he tried to get rid of them in the battle royale by spoon feeding their opponents. Because hangman himself considers the buck the best tag team, and he downright said it to omega on BTE when he confessed. He is insecure about it and tried to eliminate them early. However the bucks kept overcoming the odds over and over and the closer they got the more page started to feel the danger because in his head "we meet the bucks its over" this is why he complains about "muhhh you want take title from me"



> The Bucks bringing up the ROH thing and screaming "WE MADE YOU!" was heelish regardless of the accuracy. It's one of those things you see in movies or TV shows when the perceived ally shows his true colors. Like when the manager freaks out at his band for not selling out super hard, or the father figure character yelling at his underlings for not following orders, or the scene in an anime when the kindly old lady who never opens her eyes suddenly snaps and stares at the MC with a type of deadly expression where she looks *through *them, not *at* them.


 and hangman going straight to his friend to mock them after winning the title isnt heelish? And hangman tagging himself in multiple times when wrestling omega ( until omega let him do most of the pins in the tag team) isnt heelish? And literally spoon feeding the bucks' opponents about their weaknesses isnt the most dastardly and cowardly act one could do? They know about all this, they know he tried to sabotage them. But they cannot understand because he is a star so he has no reason to do it.
Truth hurts but the bucks reminding him they made him isnt called a heel act it's called putting someone in their place. Page was a jobber in Roh, they are the one who decided to include him in the elite and the bulletclub, the only reason why he was able to hang around the main event scene when the audience didnt gove a shit about him is because he is friend with the boss. Page is a privileged man and since the day he step foot in aew his destiny was to be the man one day, and the ones who made this choice where the bucks. So when they say "you were a jobber we made you so chill" it might be harsh it might be hurtful but it's the absolute truth 
And beyond wrestling this to me shows one of our tendencies to always blame other for our fuck up, to always look at our neightbor and say "it's your fault if I fail", to always undermine our own harshness our own mistakes but to emphasize that of the others. In that sense I think the page character is made to resonate with a part of all of us, but not the good part. But the insecure one.
unlike most I dont see a big heel turn, ( because he would have to feud with Kenny who after beating pac is 100% moving up the card with Jericho and co). In a way that's funny that people beg for the elite to turn heel on page even tho they are sure that the elite hold him back, almost as an admission that deep down they know he needs them.
What I think will happen is that they will let him go, the bucks will most likely win the belt and Kenny will just fuck off to the main card where he has unfinished business with mox and Jericho and Pentagon etc. The bucks will go to reign over the tag division , this will raise the important question of.."what does page do then?" Where does he go? What is he all about and what is his goal.
To me this will be a harsh realisation that page is exactly what he thinks of himself, the lesser man of the band as much as it hurts.
In a way I always see people talk about how the elite are tho bad guys here, but the same audience that says this is the same audience that welcomed omega And the bucks as Gods last Wednesday to fight pac.
And I don't think it will happen but thatz the same audience that would cream themselves if they bring back the cool heel/cleaner-elite act.


> I loved it, but I mean....


 that's one hell of a story for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I think page wont mess up, sure he will miss some things but I think he will do fine. The issue is that omega had that big match right before the show, dont you think its gonna be a bigger issue?


It is for sure. Still that last sit down interview showed that Kenny never really was too happy to team with Hangman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It is for sure. Still that last sit down interview showed that Kenny never really was too happy to team with Hangman.


I think it's more that he lost a little bit of trust in him. Like he doesnt think page will be able to deliver 
Objectively omega shouldnt be happy to be forced to be a tag guy ( cuz he didnt decide on his own). He has his own issues with mox Jericho and had to put it on pause for all this. This is very interesting 

What I hope they dont do is do the fatal mistake of turning omega and the bucks heel, that would literally bury page. I have seen it beforehand in njpw, a blond trash talking asshole who wears black leather jacket and cool sunglasses isnt going to get booed neither is he going to get your babyface over. But you cant turn page heel entirely either, so what do you do? 
My idea would be to move omega up the card while page climbs his way to the top to one day set up their match and have page take the belt from him


----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> It is for sure. Still that last sit down interview showed that Kenny never really was too happy to team with Hangman.



That's not the vibe i get from Ken. I think how uncomfy he looks all the time just has more to do with the eggshells he's gotta walk on whenever Page is involved. He's arguably the only one talking to the dude anymore on BTE as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pat pat (Feb 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That's not the vibe i get from Ken. I think how uncomfy he looks all the time just has more to do with the eggshells he's gotta walk on whenever Page is involved. He's arguably the only one talking to the dude anymore on BTE as far as I can tell.


This, that's the thing and that's why I think no one is wrong or right. It's like when your girlfriend is on period. You literally wont be able not to piss her off no matter what you do, but it's not her fault either.
Page here is insecure but the issue is that the one who have the only title he won...are the bucks and they are all friends.
If omega decides to separate himself from him or take a distance its gonna be interesting because this is very real. Everyone gives up on you and you are just there. Even his rival/arch enemy MJF doesnt even care about him because of how low he is fallen. Now I do hope just like omega page can rise back and pick himself up through sheer courage determination introspection and work. I know everyone love to see people fall appart until they turn heel, but geez wreslting need some positivity:


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I think it's more that he lost a little bit of trust in him. Like he doesnt think page will be able to deliver
> Objectively omega shouldnt be happy to be forced to be a tag guy ( cuz he didnt decide on his own). He has his own issues with mox Jericho and had to put it on pause for all this. This is very interesting
> 
> What I hope they dont do is do the fatal mistake of turning omega and the bucks heel, that would literally bury page. I have seen it beforehand in njpw, a blond trash talking asshole who wears black leather jacket and cool sunglasses isnt going to get booed neither is he going to get your babyface over. But you cant turn page heel entirely either, so what do you do?
> My idea would be to move omega up the card while page climbs his way to the top to one day set up their match and have page take the belt from him



I honestly don't see Bucks and Omega going heel, I think you can turn Page heel (although in modern wrestling it seems heels are just loved unless it's "Go away" heat.).  I don't think the AEW fan base would allow it either as today's fans are too knowledgeable and the Elite (+ Cody I keep forgetting if he's in The Elite or not) being the brains behind AEW gives them too much good rep right now.

It's likely the Bucks will win the tag titles then Page turns on Omega.  They feud, hopefully not too long (Certainly not until Double or nothing that's late May.  Have a minor PPV in mid-April).  Put in a mid-card title for it which Page wins and dominates as a heel for a bit (6+ months).  This allows Omega to go after Jericho/Mox/Pendragon at DoN.  Not the champion out of Mox or Jericho but a number 1 contenders for All Out 2.

Page after a strong showing as mid-card champion loses it at some point, heels his way into the main event scene where at Revolution 2021 he faces and beats Omega.  Maybe if Kenny is done as a face with feuds vs Jericho/Mox/Pendragon/Pac they can double turn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly don't see Bucks and Omega going heel, I think you can turn Page heel (although in modern wrestling it seems heels are just loved unless it's "Go away" heat.).  I don't think the AEW fan base would allow it either as today's fans are too knowledgeable and the Elite (+ Cody I keep forgetting if he's in The Elite or not) being the brains behind AEW gives them too much good rep right now.
> 
> It's likely the Bucks will win the tag titles then Page turns on Omega.  They feud, hopefully not too long (Certainly not until Double or nothing that's late May.  Have a minor PPV in mid-April).  Put in a mid-card title for it which Page wins and dominates as a heel for a bit (6+ months).  This allows Omega to go after Jericho/Mox/Pendragon at DoN.  Not the champion out of Mox or Jericho but a number 1 contenders for All Out 2.
> 
> Page after a strong showing as mid-card champion loses it at some point, heels his way into the main event scene where at Revolution 2021 he faces and beats Omega.  Maybe if Kenny is done as a face with feuds vs Jericho/Mox/Pendragon/Pac they can double turn.


Damn thats one way to do It but knowing aew you can just tell they wont do a PPV mid April 
I see it happening another way hut yeah that's one way to do it too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2020)

My top picks to be massive stars in 5 years

Velveteen dream
Austin theory
Humberto 
Angel garza
Bianca
Darby Allin
JJordan Devlin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> My top picks to be massive stars in 5 years
> 
> Velveteen dream
> Austin theory
> ...


Not the list I would have come up with.

i do want to say that I like Garza way more than Humberto though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Not the list I would have come up with.
> 
> i do want to say that I like Garza way more than Humberto though.


Whata your list


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 28, 2020)

Which match type is it going to be? This can only mean the return of the reverse battle royal!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2020)

pat pat said:


> I think it's more that he lost a little bit of trust in him. Like he doesnt think page will be able to deliver
> Objectively omega shouldnt be happy to be forced to be a tag guy ( cuz he didnt decide on his own). He has his own issues with mox Jericho and had to put it on pause for all this. This is very interesting
> 
> What I hope they dont do is do the fatal mistake of turning omega and the bucks heel, that would literally bury page. I have seen it beforehand in njpw, a blond trash talking asshole who wears black leather jacket and cool sunglasses isnt going to get booed neither is he going to get your babyface over. But you cant turn page heel entirely either, so what do you do?
> My idea would be to move omega up the card while page climbs his way to the top to one day set up their match and have page take the belt from him


The reason I say he wasn't too happy was more because he never prioritized the team . He always was focusing on Young Bucks, Michael Nakazawa, Riho, PAC while he at times was like all right with Page.  That's why in one BTE Page  said focus on the tag titles you're getting all over the place.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly don't see Bucks and Omega going heel, I think you can turn Page heel (although in modern wrestling it seems heels are just loved unless it's "Go away" heat.).  I don't think the AEW fan base would allow it either as today's fans are too knowledgeable and the Elite (+ Cody I keep forgetting if he's in The Elite or not) being the brains behind AEW gives them too much good rep right now.
> 
> It's likely the Bucks will win the tag titles then Page turns on Omega.  They feud, hopefully not too long (Certainly not until Double or nothing that's late May.  Have a minor PPV in mid-April).  Put in a mid-card title for it which Page wins and dominates as a heel for a bit (6+ months).  This allows Omega to go after Jericho/Mox/Pendragon at DoN.  Not the champion out of Mox or Jericho but a number 1 contenders for All Out 2.
> 
> Page after a strong showing as mid-card champion loses it at some point, heels his way into the main event scene where at Revolution 2021 he faces and beats Omega.  Maybe if Kenny is done as a face with feuds vs Jericho/Mox/Pendragon/Pac they can double turn.


Nah the AEW fans hated Matt for that jobber comment and want Page to wreck them.


Elite will turn heel, so Page can continue to get sympathy since he's finally connected with the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2020)

I like Bianca Belair a lot.  But she isn’t that young.  I have no idea where she will be five years from now.  You can be good and still not make it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2020)

Velveteen Dream is awfully slim.  He has had some injury issues.  He could be a Jason Jordan for all we know.

And he needs to get back to being a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Feb 28, 2020)

She was gone?
When? Why? What'd she injure?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 29, 2020)

Has anyone ever been to an elimination chamber ppv before? I just found out it's in Philly and I'm thinking about going but that obstruction seems a tad undesirable.


----------



## teddy (Feb 29, 2020)

It's so stupid they have fiend drop the title to goldberg when they could've had an extra layer to his feud with cena having a chance to break a record


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Velveteen Dream is awfully slim.  He has had some injury issues.  He could be a Jason Jordan for all we know.
> 
> And he needs to get back to being a heel.


well they've got him kinda doing heel stuff anyway. Its true he does seems injury prone which will hold him back greatly.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 29, 2020)

AEW Revolution will have a special stage with an interactive touch. Looking forward to unique PPV Stages is an underrated part of wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2020)

Who are the brand new tag champs?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Who are the brand new tag champs?


Miz and Morrison.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Miz and Morrison.


Oh okay.  I thought it was New Day or the Usos again.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Oh okay.  I thought it was New Day or the Usos again.



Was a non title match.  MnM 2.0 can claim they had a match and long flight while Usos rested at home giving them a major advantage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 29, 2020)

all right guys enjoy tonight if you're watching. I'll be having family over to watch Revolution


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2020)

I personally believe that Vince is less involved in WWE now.  Certainly he isn’t writing Raw or Smackdown anymore.

The booker for Smackdown is doing a terrible job btw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I personally believe that Vince is less involved in WWE now.  Certainly he isn’t writing Raw or Smackdown anymore.
> 
> The booker for Smackdown is doing a terrible job btw.


He's definitely responsible for title changes though. 

The internets issue with Bray losing to Goldberg is overblown, as long Bray goes over Cena i think his character will be fine. The problem is that Bray is becoming disgruntled, and if they continue to fuck with his character I don't see this ending well for WWE.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 29, 2020)

I feel like Lance Archer is going to debut tonight. Either attacking Mox after the match or during it and costing him the title


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

The most important wrestling organisation in the world is coming back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Feb 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah the AEW fans hated Matt for that jobber comment and want Page to wreck them.
> 
> 
> Elite will turn heel, so Page can continue to get sympathy since he's finally connected with the fans.


No, if the elite turns heel hangman is buried. And you can take my word. The moment these three guys turn heel is the moment the fans stop giving the slightest shit about page , why ? Because they got the cool heelz they wanted since day one.
It's like history taught people nothing. Hollywood hulk Hogan, nwo , the bullet club, turning fan favourites clans/factions heels never make them real heel. It makes them the biggest babyface of the show and page has absolutely not enough starpower to avoid being totally overshadowed by the impact a Kenny omega plus young bucks turn imply.
And that's why fans are hypocrites because all those people asking for the elite to turn JUST want to see the cleaner from njpw. Do you think it's to boo him? No
Because to them cleaner = cool friend that beat the shit out of okada. I still think omega wont turn because he is their Ace. Neither will the bucks because if the elite turns it means every single faction in aew will be heel
Elite inner circle mjf and warlow,  butcher blade bunny. How many heel faction can one company possibly have?
I find it funny that people think after thr godly reception and the match he put on last week, turning the elite is the best way to get a hangman page over.
The elite are after Jericho the top 3 merch seller in aew, the crowd wont boo those guys. The babyface will be the one to get the boos, these guys made a japanese crowd boo kazu Okada.....everyone love the cool heelz. A blond asshole who wears black leather jacket and black glasses and is the typical "bad guy"from highschool stereotype isnt getting anyone to hate him pal 
 But whatever
We will see what happens.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 29, 2020)

Just chiming in on the Bucks/Page storyline, nobody has heat for anything the Bucks said, that's outrageous. The fans of AEW are 100% "smart", they don't take anything at face value, they only care about the meta.

Another thing of note is Meltzer has stated twice already that nobody is explicitly turning heel, they're trying the concept of an absolute gray storyline and they're letting the fans decide who is what.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Cena? A draw?

Impossibru


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Preshow time guys.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Starting with SCU vs Dark order.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Didn't get to watch the Buy In as I couldn't for the life of me find it on my phone.
How was OJ vs PAC?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Rare miss from Edwards on that low blow spot.

------------------------

EDIT*
 A very "okay" match with a lackadaisical finish. Not the best start, but I guess no every show needs an atom bomb to start us off.

EDIT**
Sammy v D'Arby already
Should be dope.


EDIT***
That dangerous ass Spanish Fly earned Sammy a standing ovation. 

EDIT****
Dope ass match.
My most looked forward to match incoming.

EDIT*****
These music synchronized wrist bands are fuckin' sick.
Also, Young Bucks gettin' those boos.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

i didnt watch the buy in


dustin hager was servicable

sammy and darby was lit


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Didn't get to watch the Buy In as I couldn't for the life of me find it on my phone.
> How was OJ vs PAC?



Hasn't happened yet

We did have a Colt Cobana appearence.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Cowboy
Spit


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Hasn't happened yet
> 
> We did have a Colt Cobana appearence.



Yeah, I noticed when they were running down the matches a few minutes later.
Super shocked they're putting it on the main show. I mean, I'm happy, and I'd rather see it there, but I didn't think *they'd* think it was worth it.

EDIT*
Bookers realizing they fucked up and are leaning even harder into Hangman being a shitbird. 
Good luck, guys.

EDIT**
I often wonder... when they finally come out with that rumored vidja game, is Omega's mat slap gonna be allowed in it?

EDIT***
*"Fuck 'im up, Adam, Fuck 'im up!"*
I'm dying. 

EDIT****
THE BUCKS! ARE! PISSED!

EDIT~
We're getting a destroyer every match, aren't we...?

EDIT~*
Fuck me, this one is a tear

EDIT~**
Holy SHIT, did you hear that thud?

EDIT~***
That kickout is gonna be the spot of the night, I'm sorry. 

EDIT~****
Stellar, stellar match, holy shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Potential MotN right there.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Who the fuck's following that...?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Well that just fucked my predictions


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Hangman...


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

So something seemed to happen post match that I missed when the commentary asked what is going on, what was that?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So something seemed to happen post match that I missed when the commentary asked what is going on, what was that?


Page lined omega up for a buckshot lariat when his back was turned then decided not to


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So something seemed to happen post match that I missed when the commentary asked what is going on, what was that?



Beer mug shaped devil on Hangman's shoulder tellin' him to give Omega that buckshot.
The look in his eye was somethin' else.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

I really, really like this stage setup.

---------

JR: "That symbol looks like Chic-fil-a"
Ex: "Nyla definitely does not support chic-fil-a"
Shut the fuck up, Excalibur. 

EDIT*
Statlander steady not bein' use to Earth's atmosphere still.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Most heinous murders of US history

-The  assassination of Abraham Lincoln
-Drive-by of Tupac
-The serial killings lead by Charles Manson
-This crowd after the prior tag team match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Holy shit shes fucking dead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

What's sad about that match is that it wasn't even bad. Sloppy, but better than Dustin/Swagger.
But kripes was that totally not the match for after that tag match. Felt a little bad for them.

In other news, fuckin' Cody/MJF is next. What's the main event then???

...is.... i-is it Cassidy...? 

------------

Just realized that the literal only reason this isn't going last is likely because MJF's gonna win. 

EDIT*
Actually, scratch that. I totally forgot about Jericho/Mox. MJF *is* probably gonna win this tho.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What's sad about that match is that it wasn't even bad. Sloppy, but better than Dustin/Swagger.
> But kripes was that totally not the match for after that tag match. Felt a little bad for them.
> 
> In other news, fuckin' Cody/MJF is next. What's the main event then???
> ...


 Need a bumper match between cody and mox


The nyla match should have opened with the dustin match going into the deadspace after the tag


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

God damn brandi looking fucking foxy


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh hey, is that legit Downstait?

They sound just as bad live as I would've expected. Pretty neat.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Only live entrances that have ever worked were code orange, poppy, and drew mcentrye with the bagpipes


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Only live entrances that have ever worked were code orange, poppy, and drew mcentrye with the bagpipes



Not a fan of Motorhead forgetting the lyrics to their own song? Coward. 

Speaking of coward, that's the first time in my life I've ever heard a "Coward" chant. It just doesn't seem like the type of word a group of 30-something fans in 2020 would say.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

This nibba took a 30 foot running start for a diving clothesline lmfao


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

I can't believe MJF would stoop as low as to pay a small group of people to chant his name.
Good thing the rest of the arena set them straight.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Only live entrances that have ever worked were code orange, poppy, and drew mcentrye with the bagpipes



Still had to laugh at McIntyre entrance using Irish bagpipe band for a scottish wrestler.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Oh god, he's a foot fetishist too.
Fuck MJF.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

So when is the horseman going to betray the Rhodes?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Mjf challenged cody by bleeding first

Time for cody to open his wrists


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

"Don't you do it, fucker"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

"YAPAPI STRAP NUMBER ONE!!!"

----------

"ARE YOU CRYING!??
THERE'S NO CRYING IN WRASSLIN'"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

That is an upset crowd

They arent even booing mjf they are silently simmering


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> That is an upset crowd
> 
> They arent even booing mjf they are silently simmering



I hope it's the good kinda simmering, because it honestly was a good finish. I'm really excited to see what's next for these two after this.

That OJ video package did a good job contextualizing this match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I hope it's the good kinda simmering, because it honestly was a good finish. I'm really excited to see what's next for these two after this.
> 
> That OJ video package did a good job contextualizing this match.


Guess we find out wedensday


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

"Imagine giving a fuck"

This message brought to you by the Freshly Squeezed gang


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Somebody check on Cornette


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Holy shit shes fucking dead


She's definitely built to last.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Holy shit, this match.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Take off the fuckin' weights, OJ


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Take off the fuckin' weights, OJ


Orange Lee


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Damn fine match. Honestly even better than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 29, 2020)

Bad news guy. The Cody tat is real.

Shits here to stay


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

"AEW Blood & Guts"

Never stop being cheeky fucks, guys.



Zhen Chan said:


> Bad news guy. The Cody tat is real.
> 
> Shits here to stay



Ya, I heard. Lesnar's dumb sword tattoo finally has worthy competition.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Everyone needs to keep an eye on @Jon Moxley he might freak out if Mox wins or loses.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bad news guy. The Cody tat is real.
> 
> Shits here to stay


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

No gay clown tonight.
...I wonder if that's a clue. New champ...? 

-------------

LET JUSTIN ROBERTS SAY "FUCK"!


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

Mox Wins!

@Jon Moxley don't celebrate too hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

That match was up and down, but I loved that finish.

Also, @Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 29, 2020)

Gay Clown and Judas Effect protected btw. 

Jericho fighting with limiters to give the youngn's a chance.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 29, 2020)

4.6/5 PPV.

Every single match was rewarding and executed near flawless, the only issue is the fact Nyla and Statlander are fighting on PPV but in this sociopolitical climate AEW's hands are tied. Not only are they terrible in ring performers, their gimmicks are both absolute garbage. Statlander is a walking joke and Nyla is a "beast" that can't perform power moves.

Enough of harping on the garbage though, Bucks Vs Kenny/Page was a masterclass of storytelling, until the very end with the page tease, they should've called an audible and nixed that. 

OC vs Pac was the most sports entertaining match I have ever seen.

MJF vs Cody was solid and they did an excellent job with MJFs character.

MOX vs Jericho just had that main event feel, it wasn't the greatest in ring match but I don't think anyone is expecting that from either of those guys. They put a spectacular bow on a wonderful present.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Feb 29, 2020)

Moxley 
2
Belts

BOOM!!!
good night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 29, 2020)

You know with Mox's patch I do wonder if Renee has a pirate fetish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Mox Wins!
> 
> @Jon Moxley don't celebrate too hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That match was up and down, but I loved that finish.
> 
> Also, @Jon Moxley





A year of difference


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 1, 2020)

Your username is no longer cursed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Your username is no longer cursed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2020)

She could retire a year from now and she'll go down as the GOAT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2020)

Little caveat from the elite tag match from last month: "He used all of the Elite’s finishing moves and then the one that was good enough to win was his own. Symbolizing that Adam Page is good enough."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She could retire a year from now and she'll go down as the GOAT.



Ortiz sold it like he was shot xD


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

Also I wonder if she watched the former Le Champion ref this match


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ortiz sold it like he was shot xD



Not gonna lie, there was a part of me that had some reservation about putting him in my 2019 top 10. He's reaffirming my decision every week. 

This guy is fun as all get out. Was he like this in TNA?



Nemesis said:


> Also I wonder if she watched the former Le Champion ref this match



I've seen some people theorize that it might've been a legit reference. I honestly wouldn't put it past Jericho to have her do that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2020)

99.9% sure Jericho told her to do it, if you watch Jericho during it he's on the ground watching.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

TBH I think more refs need to ham it up like that.  They're part of the show, sure some can be serious but damn let them also have personalities.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2020)

Haven’t all of the AEW belts changed hands in the last two weeks?  Isn’t that a bit much?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Haven’t all of the AEW belts changed hands in the last two weeks?  Isn’t that a bit much?


The women's belt was a scheduling conflict IIRC.

The tag belts and world title made sense both in and out of storyline.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Haven’t all of the AEW belts changed hands in the last two weeks?  Isn’t that a bit much?


Considering there has been a total of 1 change for each belt, no.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 1, 2020)

So, who do you guys believe are gonna be the teams for Blood and Guts? (must not make a Berserk reference...)

I think it is still to early to make a Elite vs Inner Circle, not only because the elite is breaking appart, but because there is no build up to it, currently. On the other hand I could see Inner Circle vs Mox, Darby, Dustin and two more guys. The feuds are there, and the only problem would be the other 2 guys, maybe Jurassic Express? They have had beef with the IC, and a tag team to counter PnP would be the better option imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, who do you guys believe are gonna be the teams for Blood and Guts? (must not make a Berserk reference...)
> 
> I think it is still to early to make a Elite vs Inner Circle, not only because the elite is breaking appart, but because there is no build up to it, currently. On the other hand I could see Inner Circle vs Mox, Darby, Dustin and two more guys. The feuds are there, and the only problem would be the other 2 guys, maybe Jurassic Express? They have had beef with the IC, and a tag team to counter PnP would be the better option imo.



I'm guessing Inner circle vs SCU + Colt


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> So, who do you guys believe are gonna be the teams for Blood and Guts? (must not make a Berserk reference...)
> 
> I think it is still to early to make a Elite vs Inner Circle, not only because the elite is breaking appart, but because there is no build up to it, currently. On the other hand I could see Inner Circle vs Mox, Darby, Dustin and two more guys. The feuds are there, and the only problem would be the other 2 guys, maybe Jurassic Express? They have had beef with the IC, and a tag team to counter PnP would be the better option imo.


JE and Best friends vs Dark order and Lucha bros?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 1, 2020)

Both options are some good ones for a debut of the Exalted one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Kuya (Mar 1, 2020)

best websites to watch AEW?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

Kuya said:


> best websites to watch AEW?


Fite.tv



Also its offical Matt hardys contract has lapsed


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fite.tv
> 
> 
> 
> Also its offical Matt hardys contract has lapsed



Yeah, he also did the best goodbye to wwe you can get.  Thanking them and not ruling out a return.  Unlike some people who throw out insults left, right, centre *cough*botchback*cough*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 2, 2020)

I think they're going to use the war games match to put over the Dark Order and a newly debuting Matt Hardy/exalted one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think they're going to use the war games match to put over the Dark Order and a newly debuting Matt Hardy/exalted one.


You think they are gonna wait that long for The exalted one?

Interesting. 

Im like 80% expecting the exalted one to show up weds


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You think they are gonna wait that long for The exalted one?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Im like 80% expecting the exalted one to show up weds


I think they might tease him on a vignette or possibly a beat down angle, but it'll be his first match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

oh shit, npw is having a recruitment camp at the la dojo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Also I wonder if she watched the former Le Champion ref this match


Jericho really channeling his inner Chris Farley here.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2020)

So I'd like to report a murder on Raw.  Drew just killed Brock with 3 Claymores.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

wait raw, what are you doing


this is good booking


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

rip rick o shey


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn AJ styles getting the asshole chant.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2020)

Liv isn't even getting the generic hot girl cheers

God damn


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2020)

Another murder about to take place.  Newlywed Kairi being fed to Shayna.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2020)

Damn randy is killing it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 2, 2020)

Solid RAW IMO


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

And some of you guys don’t realize that Randy Orton is great.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

Randy just needs to punt someone now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

Ricochet looks like he is going to cry!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Ricochet looks like he is going to cry!


he can see his future getting pissed away


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2020)

People will complain but Ricochet's ceiling in the major leagues is always going to be midcard jobber until he can speak and create a character that isn't a dork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

The two biggest stars in WWE last night.

Randy Orton and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People will complain but Ricochet's ceiling in the major leagues is always going to be midcard jobber until he can speak and create a character that isn't a dork.


The biggest star in the business literally cant cut a promo

Richochet just needs a hayman


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

Brock is actually a decent talker oddly enough.  He just chooses not to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People will complain but Ricochet's ceiling in the major leagues is always going to be midcard jobber until he can speak and create a character that isn't a dork.



Bullshit


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brock is actually a decent talker oddly enough.  He just chooses not to.



I mean when you have Paul to talk for you all this time, unless your CM Punk you're not going to sound like a good talker if Paul isn't there.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bullshit


Can you explain why?  He might do better in AEW and with better booking.  But I definitely think he will have a hard time winning casuals over with the blatant holes in his game.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Can you explain why?  He might do better in AEW and with better booking.  But I definitely think he will have a hard time winning casuals over with the blatant holes in his game.



Because it implies that success, failure or otherwise is based on factors far less arbitrary and random than they are, quite observably, on this brand. Also, the holes in his game aren't deep enough for his ceiling, his _most optimistic projection_, to be midcard jobber. A midcard 50/50 guy at absolute worst.

It's not bullshit because I disagree, it's bullshit because it's actual bullshit, and I've been wondering for a long time how many times stuff like this has to happen before a shrugging of shoulders and compliant utterance of "well it is kinda their fault" stops becoming an opinion worth voicing. No disrespect to the people voicing it, of course, but _major_ disrespect to the idea itself.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The biggest star in the business literally cant cut a promo
> 
> Richochet just needs a hayman


The biggest star in the business is in the running for greatest in ring performer all time, he has one of the top10 characters of all time, and he's legit the best seller of all time...And you're comparing him to a superhero that can't cut a serious promo without smirking like a geek and breaks kayfabe to call himself one of the worst talkers in the industry? Lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Because it implies that success, failure or otherwise is based on factors far less arbitrary and random than they are, quite observably, on this brand. Also, the holes in his game aren't deep enough for his ceiling, his _most optimistic projection_, to be midcard jobber. A midcard 50/50 guy at absolute worst.
> 
> It's not bullshit because I disagree, it's bullshit because it's actual bullshit, and I've been wondering for a long time how many times stuff like this has to happen before a shrugging of shoulders and compliant utterance of "well it is kinda their fault" stops becoming an opinion worth voicing. No disrespect to the people voicing it, of course, but _major_ disrespect to the idea itself.


You're choosing the wrong hill to die on bro, Ricochet ain't it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You're choosing the wrong hill to die on bro, Ricochet ain't it.



I'm not dying on a hill I'm pointing out a fact.
Don't gotta be a fan of anyone or anything to roll my eyes on things that are actually provably wrong.
But if that's how you wanted to read that then by all means. I really can't do much about people that are the way they are willfully.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm not dying on a hill I'm pointing out a fact.
> Don't gotta be a fan of anyone or anything to roll my eyes on things that are actually provably wrong.
> But if that's how you wanted to read that then by all means. I really can't do much about people that are the way they are willfully.


He can't cut a promo and he doesn't have a character, name another main event wrestler in a big promotion that fits that mould.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can't cut a promo and he doesn't have a character, name another main event wrestler in a big promotion that fits that mould.



You're missing my point on purpose. Knock it off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're missing my point on purpose. Knock it off.


Your point is that there are factors outside of the performers control, which is the same deal for everyone. So from my perspective you have no point.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can't cut a promo and he doesn't have a character, name another main event wrestler in a big promotion that fits that mould.


he has a character, just becuase you dont like a character doesnt mean it doesnt exist

nia jax doesnt have a character
cedric aleander doesnt have a character
dana brooke doesnt have a character

Richochet has a character. Hes a superhero, its just lame. He is John cena without the wins or natural charisma


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

It's John O'Clock in the HoF this year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

a mexican needs to induct jbl

needs to be either rey or ron simmons


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can't cut a promo and he doesn't have a character, name another main event wrestler in a big promotion that fits that mould.



he was supposed to be the next dwayne johnson but vince doesn't appreciate his work i think


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> a mexican needs to induct jbl
> 
> needs to be either rey or ron simmons



both of them should induct JBL. he was a top tier heel character and i will never forget his feud with eddie. those were good times!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> a mexican needs to induct jbl
> 
> needs to be either rey or ron simmons



Obviously going to be Ron Simmons I don't think anyone else been close enough.  Maybe Barry Windham when they were the new Blackjacks.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Your point is that there are factors outside of the performers control, which is the same deal for everyone. So from my perspective you have no point.



A gross oversimplification, Anakin, but yes.
A lot better than your point which is "the absolute optimistic best you could hope for is to be a jobber if you can't talk", which is dumb. And as I say whenever we have these convos, I'm pretty sure you know that it's dumb.

My overall problem isn't exclusive to Richochet. He's one in a long history of character assassination on the brand and I honestly don't care, especially since outting himself as a bootlicker. What I do care about is the constant goalpost moving of the company's apologists. The real ones, not the ones that do it cuz it's funny.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2020)

Young bucks, 3D, Hardys, E&C , revival, brothers of destruction,  Hart Dynasty, Lucha Brothers, New Day, Harlem Heat


Rank these tag teams in order of skill. Impact to the industry and overall prestige


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2020)

Who will induct John Cena?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

Bucks of youth were in the final free the delete and is linked to the BTE phone call they got.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Young bucks, 3D, Hardys, E&C , revival, brothers of destruction,  Hart Dynasty, Lucha Brothers, New Day, Harlem Heat
> 
> 
> Rank these tag teams in order of skill. Impact to the industry and overall prestige


Combined or skill, impact and prestige individually


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *A gross oversimplification, Anakin, but yes.
> A lot better than your point which is "the absolute optimistic best you could hope for is to be a jobber if you can't talk", which is dumb. *And as I say whenever we have these convos, I'm pretty sure you know that it's dumb.
> 
> My overall problem isn't exclusive to Richochet. *He's one in a long history of character assassination *on the brand and I honestly don't care, especially since outting himself as a bootlicker. What I do care about is the constant goalpost moving of the company's apologists. The real ones, not the ones that do it cuz it's funny.



How is that dumb? All of the legends of the industry are on record parroting the sentiment that a match is sold before you get into the ring. Your man has no character AND he can’t talk, he was DOA the minute he left NXT.

He doesn’t qualify for the list because he never had a character, sorry but “flippy guy that poses like a superhero” won’t cut it especially considering he can’t sell the character because he always has a stupid smirk painted on his face.

Nobody is apologizing for WWE, they are absolutely untrustworthy but stop attempting to inflate their list of sins with guys like Richocet, he never had “it” to begin with.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> he has a character, just becuase you dont like a character doesnt mean it doesnt exist
> 
> nia jax doesnt have a character
> cedric aleander doesnt have a character
> ...


When I say he has no character I mean he has put no effort into bringing the character to life, I know what he’s supposed to be.

None of those three names are main eventers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Young bucks, 3D, Hardys, E&C , revival, brothers of destruction,  Hart Dynasty, Lucha Brothers, New Day, Harlem Heat
> 
> 
> Rank these tag teams in order of skill. Impact to the industry and overall prestige


Bucks
New Day
Hart Dynasty 
Hardy’s
3D
E&C
Harlem heat
Revival
Brothers of destruction 
Lucha Bro’s.

For my formula I weighted the impact they had on the industry heavier than I did in-ring performance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 4, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Young bucks, 3D, Hardys, E&C , revival, brothers of destruction,  Hart Dynasty, Lucha Brothers, New Day, Harlem Heat
> 
> 
> Rank these tag teams in order of skill. Impact to the industry and overall prestige



Young Bucks
Hardys
3D
E&C
Hart Dynasty
Lucha Brothers
Harlem Heat
Revival
New day
Brothers of destruction

I ranked them in order of skill and overall impact to the industry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How is that dumb?



You're a perceptive guy. I trust you can approximate how. I try to avoid repeating myself so have at it.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> He doesn’t qualify for the list because he never had a character,



I feel like that's semantics, but fuck it I'll take that L for misspeaking. Replace "character" with "booking". Or just remove the word entirely, whatever.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> stop attempting to inflate their list of sins with guys like Richochet




Fine, I won't. Give it a couple weeks I'm sure another will pop up. And I'm sure it won't be _that_ bad. Sunrise, sunset.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> When I say he has no character I mean he has put no effort into bringing the character to life, I know what he’s supposed to be.
> 
> None of those three names are main eventers.



I know they arent im illustrating the difference between jot having a character and just having a shit character


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm owed an apology for saying Bucks would get boo'd and they did


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

Nobody argued against them getting booed, I said there would be no hard turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm owed an apology for saying Bucks would get boo'd and they did



To be fair it seemed like it was only Matt.  Nick seemed to get a small amount especially muted when he basically stopped Matt going really heelish on Omega.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Plus tbf, i think Pat was just saying he _disagreed_ with the reaction and fan rationale. They were pretty aware that it existed and also saw the boos comin' afaik.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> To be fair it seemed like it was only Matt.  Nick seemed to get a small amount especially muted when he basically stopped Matt going really heelish on Omega.


True but people said they weren't getting boo'd so I still called it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Plus tbf, i think Pat was just saying he _disagreed_ with the reaction and fan rationale. They were pretty aware that it existed and also saw the boos comin' afaik.


Ah ok. I guess I can get that.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 4, 2020)

I cannot wait until DYnamite on the 25th. We are getting WARGAMES!!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I cannot wait until DYnamite on the 25th. We are getting WARGAMES!!!!


Wargames is trademarked


We are getting, BLOOD & GUTTS


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Is Lance supposed to debut tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Is Lance supposed to debut tonight?


Yes. He was announced.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 4, 2020)

If Archer doesn't kill a large group of guys I will be pretty dissapointed 

Edit: Also, any chances of Matt appearing during the SCU+Cabana vs Dark Order?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Im so happy


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Also, just learned that MJF "is" Colt Cabana's son


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Also, just learned that MJF "is" Colt Cabana's son


I told MJF not to be rude to his papa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Fucking Jericho's reaching is hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jericho deadass blaming the loss on the fact that Mox can see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Colt Cobana I'm so happy for the dude.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks like tonight is gonna be a bit of a freebie for NXT looking purely at the lineup.

I like everyone involved tonight, so at least I'll have fun. Also can't wait to see Lance, Colt and possibly... someone else(?)... tonight.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 4, 2020)

60 days without JeriGoat...gonna be hard, but we can survive it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Jericho deadass blaming the loss on the fact that Mox can see.


How do you train for a liar?

[HASHTAG]#JerichoDidNothingWrong[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How do you train for a liar?
> 
> [HASHTAG]#JerichoDidNothingWrong[/HASHTAG]



Mox the Fox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> 60 days without JeriGoat...gonna be hard, but we can survive it


He's been working his ass off to push AEW. Time for Mox to continue the train along with the Elite


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How do you train for a liar?
> 
> [HASHTAG]#JerichoDidNothingWrong[/HASHTAG]


[HASHTAG]#Lechampionestillchamp[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's been working his ass off to push AEW. Time for Mox to continue the train along with the Elite


Jericho ready for tour bus hoes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm so happy for Colt.

I'm regrettably not familiar with his work cuz I'm a pleb, but I do know enough to know that a lot of names in the indies (namely the Young Bucks themselves) basically attribute its growth to him almost single-handedly revolutionizing self promotion. In a way, AEW wouldn't be a thing if he hadn't planted the seed, and now he's part of one of the bigger fruits of that labor.

Sometimes the good guys win. Sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jericho ready for tour bus hoes


A little bit of the ho train


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm so happy for Colt.
> 
> I'm regrettably not familiar with his work cuz I'm a pleb, but I do know enough to know that a lot of names in the indies (namely the Young Bucks themselves) basically attribute its growth to him almost single-handedly revolutionizing self promotion. In a way, AEW wouldn't be a thing if he hadn't planted the seed, and now he's part of one of the bigger fruits of that labor.
> 
> Sometimes the good guys win.


Dude him and Yano have been gold in Japan recently


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude him and Yano have been gold in Japan recently



>Yano
Bruh! Where? When??


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 4, 2020)

I have this feeling that we ain't getting Matt tonight. Still, Lance archer going in a murder spree should be enough


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm so happy for Colt.
> 
> I'm regrettably not familiar with his work cuz I'm a pleb, but I do know enough to know that a lot of names in the indies (namely the Young Bucks themselves) basically attribute its growth to him almost single-handedly revolutionizing self promotion. In a way, AEW wouldn't be a thing if he hadn't planted the seed, and now he's part of one of the bigger fruits of that labor.
> 
> Sometimes the good guys win. Sometimes.


Dude has worked for over 125 different promotions in his career

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Who is it?!!!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Colt also doing the big succ to his shoulder apparently.
I wonder how effective this procedure really is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Yano
> Bruh! Where? When??


During NJPW tag team tourney and just before New Japan Cup got delayed .


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Bryan Alvarez and Meltz pickin' up dat check from AEW tonight. 

EDIT
Large and Swollen vs Bates. Not expecting much from this match, but I always like seeing the Librarians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Colt also doing the big succ to his shoulder apparently.
> I wonder how effective this procedure really is.


Remember the olympics?

Nibbas looked like they came out of a octopus orgy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bryan Alvarez and Meltz pickin' up dat check from AEW tonight.
> 
> EDIT
> Large and Swollen vs Bates. Not expecting much from this match, but I always like seeing the Librarians.


I want my check


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I want my check



Sorry, bias carney reporters that are killing the business only.

Also, that match was all it needed to be. Short, showcased Swole, and the fans seem to really really wanna have fun tonight, which helped the heat.

-------

Is MJF about the do the Cody entrance for a 2nd time...?

EDIT*
Oh shit, it's actually Cody. That's a pleasant surprise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

The Britt Baker project needs to be terminated, she speaks worse than someone with English as a second language.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Sorry, bias carney reporters that are killing the business only.
> 
> Also, that match was all it needed to be. Short, showcased Swole, and the fans seem to really really wanna have fun tonight, which helped the heat.


Britt messed up big on commentary. JR had to keep trying to get her into the guest spot.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Britt messed up big on commentary. JR had to keep trying to get her into the guest spot.



Gonna be honest, tuned it out for the most part. I'll take you and Kisame's word for it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

.......Jake?!?
W..why??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Britt Baker project needs to be terminated, she speaks worse than someone with English as a second language.


Having met her in person she speaks like she has no idea why she just walked into the room


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Jake getting a pop is amazing


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

....Jesus, Jake.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Pack a day Jake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Wait ....so there's a new guy signee?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

WHY IS JAKE LIGHTING UP THE TOP BABYFACE LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE?!?!?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

*Jake just murdered Cody in cold blood on live television and we're just gonna move on???!?!!?*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> WHY IS JAKE LIGHTING UP THE TOP BABYFACE LIKE A CHRISTMAS TREE?!?!?


Because Jake ran out of fucks to give

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *Jake just murdered Cody in cold blood on live television and we're just gonna move on???!?!!?*


Apparently he's got a client and him and Jake want to take Cody's money.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Apparently he's got a client and him and Jake want to take Cody's money.


"Im not after the whole pie, Just your peice"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

PAC with the hurry-can't-ranna.

I wonder who that one was on. Probably Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Im not after the whole pie, Just your peice"


So Matt to face or be in Dark Order , Lance Archer could be going after Mox , so theres a new guy coming?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Matt to face or be in Dark Order , Lance Archer could be going after Mox , so theres a new guy coming?


Brodie coming for Cody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

These commercials doin their best Jake the Snake impression and bombarding me.



Zhen Chan said:


> Brodie coming for Cody



I almost forgot about Brodie. Shit you might be right. I'm excited now....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

That fuckin' modified Tombstone-whatever-the-fuck was CLEAN. Also terrifying.

------------

Good match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh shit PAC and Lucha Bros a new triple team


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Trios title incoming


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Local company literally can't stop making factions.

----------

In all seriousness, looking forward to seeing these 3 in action more.

What I'm not looking forward to is whatever this thing with Spears is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What I'm not looking forward to is whatever this thing with Spears is.



Its a shoot recruictment drive. Cody is legit looking to sign more bodies


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its a shoot recruictment drive. Cody is legit looking to sign more bodies



That's weird. I'll keep an open mind, but I feel like there are better methods to accomplish that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh god is this painmaker posse shit permenent


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh god is this painmaker posse shit permenent



It's super unclear.
I was shocked to hear it part of Hagger's theme on Saturday.

EDIT*
Oh wait, what if Jericho fucks off for 2 months and then comes back with the team rebranded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Hangman page saving the day


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Everything they do with Page puts a smile on my face. They're workin' me hard with this shit.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Page got a lot of balls taking beers from people with a whole ass Corana floatin' around in the States.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's super unclear.
> I was shocked to hear it part of Hagger's theme on Saturday.
> 
> EDIT*
> Oh wait, what if Jericho fucks off for 2 months and then comes back with the team rebranded.


The Gueverra gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh shit... MJF vs Moxly?

Bruh, bruh, BRUH! Gimme dat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh shit MJF went for the tattoo


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Cody just takin' it raw tonight. 
If he weren't VP I'd almost wonder who he pissed off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit MJF went for the tattoo


Maybe if he roasts him hard enough it will burn off


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maybe if he roasts him hard enough it will burn off


I almost feel sorry for the tattoo .


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I almost feel sorry for the tattoo .



Yeah, it's attached to Cody, for one. Just straight in the toilet along with him in this the day of our lord March 4th 2020


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it's attached to Cody, for one. Just straight in the toilet along with him in this the day of our lord March 4th 2020


Stop please this hurts


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Commercial spam aside, tonight sorta flew by. I just now realized how late it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Mox with the belt looks good


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Holy shit, my heart jumped for a second. I legit thought those were fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Yea Lance isnt going after Mox , he's going after Darby


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Mox needs to learn how to make friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Holy FUCK, that landing by Jericho was rough.
Camera angle made it look like he landed on his fuckin' collar bone.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mox needs to learn how to make friends



I dunno... not workin' out too well for D'Arby. 

----------

Why's Jericho wearing a scarf?
I thought he was doing a thing, but it just looks like he's wearing it as part as his gear. Weird.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I dunno... not workin' out too well for D'Arby.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Thats cause one friend isn't enough obviously


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thats cause one friend isn't enough obviously



What... what if Lance isn't here to attack Mox, but to help him?

Pullin' a D'Arby vs Cody and helping Mox for the promise of a title shot? I'd like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Lmao Fuck you Sammy chants


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

lol, fuck these two.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

For all the shit I give WWE, when it comes to the handling of crowd chants USA > TNT

They let a clear and loud "shut the fuck up" chant toward Roman fly when the crowd was the main focus of that segment.
Meanwhile, TNT apparently can't let a muddy "fuck you" chant in the midst of chaos get through.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What... what if Lance isn't here to attack Mox, but to help him?
> 
> Pullin' a D'Arby vs Cody and helping Mox for the promise of a title shot? I'd like that.


Thats kinda what I thought too. Mox already got taken out . So now Lance can legit come clean house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Darby a star


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

"Where did this come from?!"

Tony not paying attention.
D'Arby clearly tagged D'Arby and now he's doing a hot tag.
It's basic wrestling 101, my dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Darby a star


Top 5 babyfaces

Orange cassidy
Cody
Mox
Darby
Luchasurus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Top 5 babyfaces
> 
> Orange cassidy
> Cody
> ...



Page's alcoholism an honorable mention.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Lance Archer.
More like Lance Optional. 

Disappointment aside, that was a surprisingly good ep. Crowd helped a ton.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Hmm....so no actual introductions. Weird


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Page's alcoholism an honorable mention.


Ah fuck

Swap Luchasuarus for page


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ah fuck
> 
> Swap Luchasuarus for page



I just assumed you left him out on purpose cuz he's considered "grey area" in the story.
That's why I specifically pointed out the alcohol. Adam may be cruddy to his friends, but a shot'a bourbon ain't neva lied to no one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I just assumed you left him out on purpose cuz he's considered "grey area" in the story.
> That's why I specifically pointed out the alcohol. Adam may be cruddy to his friends, but a shot'a bourbon ain't neva lied to no one.


I mean yeah kinda assume he gonna flip, but right now hes a hot property


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Anyway now I'm confused. Did they legit announce Lance showing up or did we just assume that?
Would really hate for Khan to have gone all Vince on us and just decide "eh, fuck it" tonight with the reveal.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2020)

Moment of the night was AEW solidifying that Bryan Alvarez isn't allowed to be happy as they further instigate Twitter niqqas getting on his case about "being on the payroll"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Moment of the night was AEW solidifying that Bryan Alvarez isn't allowed to be happy as they further instigate Twitter niqqas getting on his case about "being on the payroll"


I mean the dude should show up on NXT one week to show he isn't


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Anyway now I'm confused. Did they legit announce Lance showing up or did we just assume that?
> Would really hate for Khan to have gone all Vince on us and just decide "eh, fuck it" tonight with the reveal.



They had it tweeted it then deleted it.

NXT Dream killed Cole.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 4, 2020)

One of the weakest episodes of dynamite IMO, no exalted one, no lance archer(maybe that isn’t a bad thing), Baker on commentary without a script. I think next week will be much better but we need more Hangman and less jobbers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2020)

My only problem with the show is going off the air with the top champ getting his dick kicked in by 5 dudes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2020)

never realized how much dakota kai sells with her ass


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mox needs to learn how to make friends



His only friend is on course to beat Goldberg at Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> His only friend is on course to beat Goldberg at Mania.



Oh he's facing Burger?
For some reason I thought he was facing Fiend.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh he's facing Burger?
> For some reason I thought he was facing Fiend.



Roman v Goldberg
Fiend v Cena

These are the two main smackdown matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2020)

If nothing else this is why he's my fave wrestler. Yes hes not super technically sound , or can flip , or is super strong but this man bleeds wrestling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2020)

AJ Styles won PWI’s wrestler of the decade.

Not an egregious choice by any means but I really thought  Bryan deserved that honor.

*WON * Ratings from AEW Revolution 
*
Hager Vs Rhodes 3*
Allin Vs Guevara 3.75*
Bucks vs Kenny/Hangman 6*
Nyla vs Statlander 2*()
MJF vs Cody 3.5*
Orange vs PAC 3.75*
Jericho vs MOx 3.75*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd give MJF/Cody a 3 and Swagger/Dustin a 2.5.

The rest is a hard agree. What's with the parenthesis by the Women's title match?



Jon Moxley said:


> If nothing else this is why he's my fave wrestler. Yes hes not super technically sound , or can flip , or is super strong but this man bleeds wrestling.



Imagine bein' salty about this dude and his career for the past half year. Couldn't be me.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 5, 2020)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="tl" dir="ltr">AEW: 906,000<br>NXT: 718,000</p>&mdash; Bryan Alvarez (@bryanalvarez) <a href="">March 5, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>

The Matt Hardy effect, I expect next week for AEW to get even more thanks to the release of the second video of the end of FTD and the whole Jake the Snake Roberts thing. So hyped.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'd give MJF/Cody a 3 and Swagger/Dustin a 2.5.
> 
> The rest is a hard agree. What's with the parenthesis by the Women's title match?
> 
> ...


The women’s match was an absolute dud, 2* is both incredibly generous and disingenuous.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="tl" dir="ltr">AEW: 906,000<br>NXT: 718,000</p>&mdash; Bryan Alvarez (@bryanalvarez) <a href="">March 5, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>
> 
> The Matt Hardy effect, I expect next week for AEW to get even more thanks to the release of the second video of the end of FTD and the whole Jake the Snake Roberts thing. So hyped.


Ehh I don’t think Matt Hardy’s YouTube channel is drawing anyone new to AEW. It’s just a general post PPV bump, the dynamite after Full Gear did 957k.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2020)

AEW and NXT seem pretty consistent with their ratings.

AEW still has a women’s division problem.  Fortunately for them.  The NXT women’s division has been bad since Rhea became champion and Io got hurt.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ehh I don’t think Matt Hardy’s YouTube channel is drawing anyone new to AEW. It’s just a general post PPV bump, the dynamite after Full Gear did 957k.



I do expect to see a bump on the +50 demo next week, though. Jake the Snake is probably the biggest nostalgia draw in aew since Tully and Arn, and with those we knew already that they worked there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 6, 2020)

AEW has a dedicated fan base around of around 875k, outside of that they aren’t going to bring in any significant number of casuals unless it’s a go home or fallout show until they sign themselves a draw or put the world title on someone that can draw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AJ Styles won PWI’s wrestler of the decade.
> 
> Not an egregious choice by any means but I really thought  Bryan deserved that honor.
> 
> ...



I would bump up allin and pac and bump down dustin


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW and NXT seem pretty consistent with their ratings.
> 
> AEW still has a women’s division problem.  Fortunately for them.  The NXT women’s division has been bad since Rhea became champion and Io got hurt.


Io Hurt, Shayna moved to Raw, Charlotte vs Bianca shit, no big names outside of the ones on NXT UK (Storm, Kay Lee Ray etc), 
Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai didn''t do anything for me. Kacy Catanzarro needs to be the female version of Kofi/EvanBourne/Ricochet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Io Hurt, Shayna moved to Raw, Charlotte vs Bianca shit, no big names outside of the ones on NXT UK (Storm, Kay Lee Ray etc),
> Tegan Nox vs Dakota Kai didn''t do anything for me. Kacy Catanzarro needs to be the female version of Kofi/EvanBourne/Ricochet.


It was a big advantage for NXT.  Now it is a mild advantage.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2020)

Sami using Braun's secret partner Alexa as a shield between him and Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sami using Braun's secret partner Alexa as a shield between him and Braun.


Maybe it can be another cuck storyline??


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Maybe it can be another cuck storyline??



Nah it was sami being too chicken shit against 3 geriatrics and a Braun.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 6, 2020)

I honestly think that if AEW buys out TNA/Impact they can drastically improve their roster

Like imagine Tessa Blanchard vs Britt Baker (or  Nyla Rose), Brian Cage vs Jake Hager. Eddie Edwards vs Omega


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I honestly think that if AEW buys out TNA/Impact they can drastically improve their roster
> 
> Like imagine Tessa Blanchard vs Britt Baker (or  Nyla Rose), Brian Cage vs Jake Hager. Eddie Edwards vs Omega


Just buy the knockouts


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2020)

Do they still want Tessa considering her baggage?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2020)

Apparently Papa Pump passed out during Impact backstage.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Do they still want Tessa considering her baggage?


I mean, if they can get a deep discount....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I honestly think that if AEW buys out TNA/Impact they can drastically improve their roster
> 
> Like imagine Tessa Blanchard vs Britt Baker (or  Nyla Rose), Brian Cage vs Jake Hager. Eddie Edwards vs Omega


I would like to imagine not having to see Britt Baker, Nyla, or Jake Hager in a match against anyone.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2020)

Hard agree on Baker.
Nyla can be carried, and she still has that top rope knee that, for whatever reason, gets people back into her matches.

Hager.... I'm gonna give Hager a bit more time. Dude's decent, we've seen it. If he can just squeeze the WWE Restholds out of himself, I think he could still be a good big scary monster.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AJ Styles won PWI’s wrestler of the decade.
> 
> Not an egregious choice by any means but I really thought  Bryan deserved that honor.
> 
> ...



I'd think Bryan having those years where he was in retirement counted against him.  AJ is a good choice either way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2020)

Damn nobody cared about Scott going to the hospital lmao


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'd think Bryan having those years where he was in retirement counted against him.  AJ is a good choice either way.


Yeah. Feel if Bryan wasn't gone for a bit he picks it up. Not to say AJ doesn't deserve it cuz he does but damn we missed a lot fo good shit cuz of Bryan's injuries.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'd think Bryan having those years where he was in retirement counted against him.  AJ is a good choice either way.


AJ didn’t win it for anything he did in 2019.  Gag!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Hard agree on Baker.
> Nyla can be carried, and she still has that top rope knee that, for whatever reason, gets people back into her matches.
> 
> Hager.... I'm gonna give Hager a bit more time. Dude's decent, we've seen it. If he can just squeeze the WWE Restholds out of himself, I think he could still be a good big scary monster.


IMO Nyla would be fine with about 2-3 more years of experience. I just don’t think we should have to watch her gain that experience on tv or a PPV, it’s a disservice to the paying customers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2020)

Is Bayley still a champion?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Bayley still a champion?


Worst women’s champion run?  I guess the Iconics as tag champs were worse.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Worst women’s champion run?  I guess the Iconics as tag champs were worse.



Wtf is Asuka doing?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wtf is Asuka doing?


She’s wrestling in the elimination chamber.

She should have beaten Becky at the Rumble though.  Big mistake by WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> She’s wrestling in the elimination chamber.
> 
> She should have beaten Becky at the Rumble though.  Big mistake by WWE.



Aleister Black should be WWE by now too


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2020)

Aleister ate a phenomenal forearm on Raw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Aleister ate a phenomenal forearm on Raw.


Aj gotta stay stromg for taker at mania


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> IMO Nyla would be fine with about 2-3 more years of experience. I just don’t think we should have to watch her gain that experience on tv or a PPV, it’s a disservice to the paying customers.



Yeah, that's fair.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn nobody cared about Scott going to the hospital lmao


maybe he should uuuuh stop wrestling...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2020)

Scott Steiner should do stand up comedy with Ziggler


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2020)

Congratulations to Corey Graves for winning worst announcer 2019!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> maybe he should uuuuh stop wrestling...?



Pretty much. Being in NWA and then Impact wont help his age.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2020)

cornette agrees with me.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Congratulations to Corey Graves for winning worst announcer 2019!


He went from being a decent commentator with potential a couple of years ago to complete ass just like the rest of their commentary teams.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> cornette agrees with me.


Agreeing with cornette has like a 30% success rate


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Agreeing with cornette has like a 30% success rate


Cornette is the smartest mind in wrestling, outside of few rare instances where he received misinformation from one of his colleagues he is almost never wrong.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette is the smartest mind in wrestling, outside of few rare instances where he received misinformation from one of his colleagues he is almost never wrong.


Cornette is right on facts, but his opinions are largely those of a jaded cantankerous old man who misses the 70's


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Do they still want Tessa considering her baggage?


baggage aside, her talent, charisma and skill is undeniable. 
Doesn't hurt that her father is heavily involved in AEW.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 8, 2020)

Also, I'd like to see AEW with Gail Kim in charge of the Women's Division.

Like her or hate her, she is a legend in the business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cornette is right on facts, but his opinions are largely those of a jaded cantankerous old man who misses the 70's


I’m going to trust the opinion of the guy who always has the facts straight.

Also the opinions that you’re speaking of are just hyperbolic criticisms used to sell his product, it’s why he’s been “retired” as a performer for almost 20 years and is still one of the top three most relevant talking heads in the industry today.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Also, I'd like to see AEW with Gail Kim in charge of the Women's Division.
> 
> Like her or hate her, she is a legend in the business.


Hard agree. Kenny needs to give up the book and take a consultant/producer role for their big matches, the week to week storytelling isn’t working out well for him.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2020)

Should be a good match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Db vs Gulak. Should be sico


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Good match. They really emphasized Drew knowing the counters to all of Bryan's moves but in the end Bryan had too much heart.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Also I swear these glitch things better be setting up an Ali push or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2020)

God.....damn the end of that promo

"Wise man once told me never turn your back on someone you respect or are afraid of"

Damn savage Jake Snake.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Why do they keep running B shows in philly? I would love to go to a summer slam or a rumble.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why do they keep running B shows in philly? I would love to go to a summer slam or a rumble.


They need people to show up to b shows


A shows are easier to sell out anywhere


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

For fucks sake Otis forgot his entire sequence, that was embarrassing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

This match insane


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This match insane


I would pay to see 30 solid mins of the usos and new day just stomping the life out of miz and morrison


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

I thought that match was incredibly sports entertaining but sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought that match was incredibly sports entertaining but sloppy as fuck.


I mean it had sloppy moments but ultimately it was still loads of fun, which is what Tag Chamber matches really ought to be, so I can forgive that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Casual owens pointing has to be a meme


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Smart finish for this would be Sami turning on everyone to steal the belt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Smart finish for this would be Sami turning on everyone to steal the belt.


Youre right.


Bruan wins clean.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Also, I'd like to see AEW with Gail Kim in charge of the Women's Division.
> 
> Like her or hate her, she is a legend in the business.



I used to google her nudes back then


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Db vs Gulak. Should be sico



My predictions are coming true then? Daniel Bryan has been demoted to 205?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Youre right.
> 
> 
> *Bruan wins clean.*


Sad but true


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

SAMI WON LEGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Legit shocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Legit shocked


WWE doing logical shit this PPV so far. I like it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> WWE doing logical shit this PPV so far. I like it.


Natalya killed the crowd, jesus


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> SAMI WON LEGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



He'll lose it before the next Saudi event since he's banned from the country.

Shayna has murdered 3 women so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2020)

4 Murders now.  All this has done is made me want a 1v1 Shayna vs Asuka match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> 4 Murders now.  All this has done is made me want a 1v1 Shayna vs Asuka match.


The main course


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

No reaction at all to that match, Shayna is DOA.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No reaction at all to that match, Shayna is DOA.



That's what happens when someone on the internet goes "Vince hates X." then X comes out.  Everyone goes "Well if Vince hates you, why should I get invested." when how Shayna just dominated shows he doesn't hate her.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2020)

Goofy booking.  Of course she eliminated everyone.  The contender eliminates everyone, the Fiend survives 10 finishers, the bookers in this company don’t understand nuance.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2020)

Should have had Asuka and Shayna in second and third.  Each getting an elimination each while beating each other and trying to one up.  Then five minutes after the last have a proper match.  With Shayna winning by countering the Asuka lock into a pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Should have had Asuka and Shayna in second and third.  Each getting an elimination each while beating each other and trying to one up.  Then five minutes after the last have a proper match.  With Shayna winning by countering the Asuka lock into a pin.


That would have been better.

not much could have been worse.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2020)

Overall I thought it was a 3/5 PPV, I’m just getting a bit tired of the token women’s matches.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2020)

Becky and Bayley have been boring champions.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Becky and Bayley have been boring champions.



this is nothing to be surprised of


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2020)

If Drew wins at WM then that’s 2/3 of 3MB members winning major championships, then does this mean Heath Slater gonna be a future world champ as well?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> If Drew wins at WM then that’s 2/3 of 3MB members winning major championships, then does this mean Heath Slater gonna be a future world champ as well?



He's world champion of having kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Serves you right going to the show and starting the chant.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Get rekt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2020)

Seth has bad history with popcorn.

The Chamber match was 100% booked by Paul Heyman and basically following how he wanted his ECW chamber match to go with Shayna playing the role he had for Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

AJ isn’t delivering anymore.  His matches are consistently disappointing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2020)

Ppv sounded horrible. That chamber match sounded horrible. Female Brock Lesnar? This WM so far sounds terrible. Good job E.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

There must be heat on Braun.  No explanation for him losing the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

Becky comes out and the crowd went mild.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2020)

The mexican title scene


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

I do like Angel Garza.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

So I understand why Braun does the finger swirl, but is there a reason Otis used that taunt at HiAC and why Rey just did it on Raw? Is this one of Vince’s new quirks?

E: and now Garza just did it too??


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2020)

Rey's been doing it for the 619 for a long ass time because he's doing an old style phone dial motion since it's his area code.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

I hate Charlotte’s promos.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

Rhea Ripley.  Another tough girl character.  Like we don’t have enough of those.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Rey's been doing it for the 619 for a long ass time because he's doing an old style phone dial motion since it's his area code.


That makes sense. I still don’t get Garza, and Otis doing it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

Bring Bliss or Banks to Raw.

They haven’t canceled Backstage yet?

They still call this guy the Almighty?

Ryder got a paycheck.

Brock is a great seller.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

McIntyre reminds me of Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

_Motivated Randy Orton_


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

Tough spot here for the Kabuki Warriors.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

No one cares about Nattie.  Even when Kairi and Asuka are working really hard for go away heat.  She received a tepid reaction.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2020)

wtf


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

MVP.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

Can’t say I’ve seen a worse cutter than Edge’s.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2020)

Darth edge


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2020)

I love Rollins as a mid card heel and Black as a mid card tweener, this match should be for the IC title at mania. Get the belt away from jobbers like Sami and Naka.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

This match is really sticking to the usual wwe formula.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2020)

Why is Paige confronting Bayley?  Is this how they are going to turn Sasha against Bayley?  Bayley brags about how Sasha retired her or something??

Bayley is such a bad promo though.  That segment really has no chance.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Paige confronting Bayley?  Is this how they are going to turn Sasha against Bayley?  Bayley brags about how Sasha retired her or something??
> 
> Bayley is such a bad promo though.  That segment really has no chance.



Paige is likely going to announce the 6 way match.  We know she can't fight, not just neck issues (which are the main reason) but less than 2 weeks ago she had another surgery on cysts which is a couple of months out if her neck was healthy.

Likely someone coming back aligned with Paige.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

How are you guys enjoying WWE lately? Heard some stuff about this dude Angel Garza from my cousin but otherwise i've been sorta  out of the loop.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> How are you guys enjoying WWE lately? Heard some stuff about this dude Angel Garza from my cousin but otherwise i've been sorta  out of the loop.


Angel garza is a fucking star. Him, Andrade, black, asuka and the street prophets are the only thing I watch wwe for anymore


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> How are you guys enjoying WWE lately? Heard some stuff about this dude Angel Garza from my cousin but otherwise i've been sorta  out of the loop.


same ol shit lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> How are you guys enjoying WWE lately? Heard some stuff about this dude Angel Garza from my cousin but otherwise i've been sorta  out of the loop.


We get a good show once a month and then it’s back to business as usual for Vince and Co. it’s much better than the product that made me quit wrestling(When Miz headlined WM) but it’s also far from the RA era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Angel garza is a fucking star. Him, Andrade, black, asuka and the street prophets are the only thing I watch wwe for anymore





SAFFF said:


> same ol shit lol





Kisame3rd14 said:


> We get a good show once a month and then it’s back to business as usual for Vince and Co. it’s much better than the product that made me quit wrestling(When Miz headlined WM) but it’s also far from the RA era.



Hmm different responses. I guess WWE is still being inconsistent which is a shame


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Any chance the mistery partner of Hangman is Lance Archer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Any chance the mistery partner of Hangman is Lance Archer?


Possibly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Holy shit it's Archer!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

I like this....Archer isn't coming as a heel but just as a man on a mission to have everybody die


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can somebody pick up that phone? Because I fucking CALLED IT (well, half of it, atleast i predicted Archer's appareance...so maybe and SMS?)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Can somebody pick up that phone? Because I fucking CALLED IT


Hes not the tag team though.

He's going after Cody.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hes not the tag team though.
> 
> He's going after Cody.



Hype of the momment, corrected myself


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

rip Nick, dadhood awaits you. He's probably getting substituted in blood and guts by Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Hype of the momment, corrected myself





Still I wouldn't have minded but I think he works better as a heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> rip Nick, dadhood awaits you. He's probably getting substituted in blood and guts by Moxley


Inner Circle about to meet CZW Mox


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Inner Circle about to meet CZW Mox



Gotta slap the hell out of some bit**es


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Stardom being mentioned


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow, imagine if Omega is the one to ask Moxley in...or the whole interaction with the two of them teaming up knowing full well their rivalry and that Omega himself says that it is not over... gonna be glorious if it ends up being Mox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Bea Priestly looks to be in AEW for a bit it seems.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Bea Priestly looks to be in AEW for a bit it seems.


Great news tbh, she's very good from what I remember.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Damn Swole went off on Britt


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

>"I am married, Bay Bay"

And Adam Cole felt the biggest shudder of his whole life, as he heard bells ringing, but not those of the Undertaker, but the ones of a certain dentist

[HASHTAG]#MarriageBAYBAY[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">I am a husband ma&#39;am <a href="">pic.twitter.com/zocGAurxaU</a></p>&mdash; Cedric Alexander (@CedricAlexander) <a href="">March 12, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> >"I am married, Bay Bay"
> 
> And Adam Cole felt the biggest shudder of his whole life, as he heard bells ringing, but not those of the Undertaker, but the ones of a certain dentist
> 
> [HASHTAG]#MarriageBAYBAY[/HASHTAG]


Now he wants a match with Cedric for this 


AEW even building WWE feuds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

This three on three is awesome


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love "Triangulo de la Muerte"/Death Triangle entrance. If this guys ain't the first ever 3 man tag champions, it will be a great mistake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Love "Triangulo de la Muerte"/Death Triangle entrance. If this guys ain't the first ever 3 man tag champions, it will be a great mistake


I also loved Private Party with Joey. They legit have some chemistry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Simon miller made it on TNT @Nemesis 
Holy shit!!!


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

Exalted one for next week? In Brodie Lee's hometown when he's supposed to debut?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Should you be sharing drinks ?


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 11, 2020)

As much as I love Dustin, I gotta say that the secret partner being him was a bit of a letdown, and I hope he is not Nick's replacement in Blood and Guts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

So Inner circle takes out most of Elite.

I get the feeling the Elite might recruit Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Simon miller made it on TNT @Nemesis
> Holy shit!!!



Wait he was on Dynamite?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wait he was on Dynamite?


His video to promote him as Spears teammate. There's hope


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2020)

wrestling fans are too hardcore for wrestlemania to be cancelled, right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> wrestling fans are too hardcore for wrestlemania to be cancelled, right?



Well more like Vince won't shut down a ppv even if there was a death on it like the one in Over the Edge.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> His video to promote him as Spears teammate. There's hope



I just hope people who don't know him don't take one look and go "Discount Austin/Goldberg."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2020)

I expect AEW and wwe to cancel all of their events for at least the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> wrestling fans are too hardcore for wrestlemania to be cancelled, right?



Basically Vince would risk the lives of everyone to get his PPV instead of just being sane and go "Let's push it back."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I expect AEW and wwe to cancel all of their events for at least the next two weeks.


Being real if the virus is as bad as it's making it sound. We probably won't get any shows for about a few months.


This thing is gonna last about a year or so till we get a vaccine.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2020)

Yeah, you don’t have to cancel months and months of activities right now though.  Take a wait and see approach.  Cancel all short term events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

AOP can't catch a break.  Rezar is out 8-9 months after tearing a bicep catching Montez Ford.



Jon Moxley said:


> Being real if the virus is as bad as it's making it sound. We probably won't get any shows for about a few months.
> 
> 
> This thing is gonna last about a year or so till we get a vaccine.



Vince needs to start cancelling shows.  Cancer survivors are an at risk group.  We know of at least one two time survivor on the main roster already.

Let alone all the other injuries and shit that may compromise the other wrestlers (including age for Goldberg/Taker)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2020)

At my folks' house with Nick Jr on in the background cuz my little cousin recently visited and I don't feel like changing the channel.

I'm currently watching Braun fuckin' Strongman play tag in a colorful playhouse set and I just started getting annoyed. In at least some capacity, children like the guy, so I cannot imagine how disorganized you have to be to put that to waste by having him get mollywhopped in a 3 on 1 fight by Sami Zayn.

It makes that interview Reigns had a couple years ago where he commented on how the show was mostly aimed at family and children seem like even bigger horseshit that what we assumed at the time. You'd think the company hated children for how often the heroes let their audience down. Or I guess in Ricochet's case, the Super Heroes.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

Mania looking more and more likely to be postponed at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> AOP can't catch a break.  Rezar is out 8-9 months after tearing a bicep catching Montez Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah WWE really has to follow through with protecting the fanbase.


AEW and others as well. 

NJPW already did and it was good.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony Khan is certainly taking steps for his staff at least

Vince at the moment is "Oh you survived cancer.  Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh King you had a heart attack? Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh Big show you had Gigantism which can compromise immunity?  Why are you even here I don't have a plan for you to turn pal."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tony Khan is certainly taking steps for his staff at least
> 
> Vince at the moment is "Oh you survived cancer.  Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh King you had a heart attack? Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh Big show you had Gigantism which can compromise immunity?  Why are you even here I don't have a plan for you to turn pal."


I wonder who will show up next week. Cause they're still planning  to do the show next week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 12, 2020)

Khan on the latest podcast announced AEW has signed MJF to an extension through 2024.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2020)

The Coronavirus is a devastating blow for the XFL imo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Khan on the latest podcast announced AEW has signed MJF to an extension through 2024.


Tore up his og contract and gave him a fat jericho contract

mjf is definitely gonna be top heel


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Khan on the latest podcast announced AEW has signed MJF to an extension through 2024.



Good for AEW, they basically now have hold of the most hated (in the right way) heel in the western market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Coronavirus is a devastating blow for the XFL imo.



If Meltz is anything to go by, Vince has enough in his backpocket to keep it afloat by himself for 3 years?
This keeps up long enough, and that estimate might get destroyed.



Nemesis said:


> Tony Khan is certainly taking steps for his staff at least
> 
> Vince at the moment is "Oh you survived cancer.  Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh King you had a heart attack? Tough shit and get out there pal.  Oh Big show you had Gigantism which can compromise immunity?  Why are you even here I don't have a plan for you to turn pal."



I'd honestly prefer they just outright followed suit and cancelled the shows, but I won't lie, it's a majorly impressive show of good will to inform the talent of their options like he has. Plus I guess I can understand the position cancelling would put them in, being only a year old and all. I'm honestly too jaded these days to have many positive feelings about business men over a certain networth, but Kahn's done a decent job at challenging that so far at least.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2020)

Corona be like:

""


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2020)

I forgot wrestling was on last night tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

whelp Covid 19 hits another event


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2020)

Blood & Guts also got postponed, which... yeah, that's appropriate.
Christ, talk about unfortunate timing.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2020)

At this rate I might just put a big sign on the sports bar "Suspended due to corona."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> At this rate I might just put a big sign on the sports bar "Suspended due to corona."


Maybe we can watch old wrestling shows ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Maybe we can watch old wrestling shows ?


Giving me a chance to catch up on power and new japan shows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Giving me a chance to catch up on power and new japan shows


 I've lost some momentum on Powerrr so I might have to check it out.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 13, 2020)

So, I assume wrestling must be in store for a new boom period soon now that every other sport is cancelled and WWE still being run in the PC and AEW in Daily's Place on TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> So, I assume wrestling must be in store for a new boom period soon now that every other sport is cancelled and WWE still being run in the PC and AEW in Daily's Place on TV.



Time for a million views for AEW- Man upstairs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2020)

nikki trying to to get the crowd going is hilarious


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2020)

Adam tries to book the unbookable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Adam tries to book the unbookable


Nothing is unbookable if you actually try


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2020)

Cena acknowledged his loss to Miz at Mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

SMH. Vince released Covid19 so no one boos Reigns vs. Goldberg.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Adam tries to book the unbookable



Oh hey, Adam is back.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh hey, Adam is back.



He's been back since just before the rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Cena acknowledged his loss to Miz at Mania


It really is the end of times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

Heh.......HHH on smackdown. Man empty atena.....


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2020)

this is officially the bad timeline. someone needs to whip up a time machine already so I can go live in the best time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> this is officially the bad timeline. someone needs to whip up a time machine already so I can go live in the best time.



John Cena's promo is pretty good. I like it. But WWE had a missed opportunity. HHH was there......where was our HHH vs broomstick match.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> John Cena's promo is pretty good. I like it. But WWE had a missed opportunity. HHH was there......where was our HHH vs broomstick match.



Saving it for the raw main event.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2020)

You know if WWE is insisting on doing events and having them done in the performance centre why not just go full Southpaw?  Have everyone who wants to take part go at it, use staff who are in the area as crowd.  Just go full ham.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You know if WWE is insisting on doing events and having them done in the performance centre why not just go full Southpaw?  Have everyone who wants to take part go at it, use staff who are in the area as crowd.  Just go full ham.



For a while I've been a proponent of the idea that if WWE's gonna be silly and insulting, then they might as well stop teasing and just take their pants off.

I'd be SUPER down for a forth-wall break-y shitpost of a clownshow. Just imagine... Firefly funhouse with even fewer fucks given. Maybe turning it into a guest show and goin' all Eric Andre on us.


What have they honestly got to lose at this point?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> For a while I've been a proponent of the idea that if WWE's gonna be silly and insulting, then they might as well stop teasing and just take their pants off.
> 
> I'd be SUPER down for a forth-wall break-y shitpost of a clownshow. Just imagine... Firefly funhouse with even fewer fucks given. Maybe turning it into a guest show and goin' all Eric Andre on us.
> 
> ...



Maybe they're legit scared of Cornette


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 14, 2020)

Just saying, but, Matt Hardy is teasing on Twitter using his compound (which has a ring in it) for future aew shows

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 14, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Just saying, but, Matt Hardy is teasing on Twitter using his compound (which has a ring in it) for future aew shows


Sounds good


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe they're legit scared of Cornette



No one is scared of Cornette after he made himself Persona non Grata a few months back to most of the wrestling world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> No one is scared of Cornette after he made himself Persona non Grata a few months back to most of the wrestling world.



Cuz he buried AEW? Hardly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2020)

Cornette still gets more views than anyone and has a million less subscribers than What Culture.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cuz he buried AEW? Hardly.



No, cuz of that one time he accidentally outed himself as an out of touch old man at best and a maybe racist at worst.

---

Views mean nothing if no one of note actually respects you. Logan Paul is also quite popular. Everyone loves a car crash.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2020)

The only people that “don’t respect” Cornette are those that are too easily offended and those that don’t understand modern kayfabe. Guys like Janella, Joey Ryan, and Orange Cassidy are much better off financially due to his “criticism” than they would be without it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The only people


Pretty sure casuals both dont know or care who cornette is if they are under 50- 60

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> racist



Nani?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nani?



Yeah people labeled him racist because he made a poorly time "fried chicken" joke during commentary for NWA Powerr. In fairness, it was mostly an old "Ethiopians be starvin'" joke that was popular back in the Richard Prior days, but Corney's rep is so bad that people were quick to apply iller intent to it.

He got in trouble, didn't re-sign with NWA and gave some non-apology on his podcast. Now he's kept at bay with a yard stick by a lot of people, which isn't being help by the cartoonish doubling down of his gimmicky opinions.

Whole thing's a mess, but an amusing one at least.

------------------

Oh yeah, he also recently pissed off Meltz so they're not on speaking terms anymore atm. Mildly unrelated
That's significantly less important since people tend not to like/listen to Meltzer either, but it's worth bringing up as it's an example of how his antics keep burning bridges.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2020)

I must have missed this since I missed the reign of Terror due to not having cable but .........LOL LILLIAN trolling Hunter was hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2020)

Probably cuz y'all took Jimmy boi a bit too seriously. Dude sold his botchamania gimmick. Dude is still playing y'all.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Probably cuz y'all took Jimmy boi a bit too seriously. Dude sold his botchamania gimmick. Dude is still playing y'all.



Actively undo your rep to own the smarks. 

Hey, more power to him. I wouldn't have the balls.



Jon Moxley said:


> I must have missed this since I missed the reign of Terror due to not having cable but .........LOL LILLIAN trolling Hunter was hilarious



Triple H. Bad person, great character work.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2020)

Everything Cena said was true.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Everything Cena said was true.



Fat Wyatt is still fat


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 15, 2020)

SD was a sight to behold.

This is the first time I'm looking forward to Raw in years.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Everything Cena said was true.


yea what he said is how I feel about guys like cedric alexander or big cass.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Everything Cena said was true.



>Cena cuts a borderline out-of-character promo criticizing his opponent for in character narrative issues beyond said character's realistic control out of character.

Not gonna lie, I missed this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Pretty sure casuals both dont know or care who cornette is if they are under 50- 60


His views suggest otherwise.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> ^ (use bro) what
> 
> his videos average less than 50k veiws
> 
> 15 seconds on youtube is a view. He gets 10% of the nxt audience to click for 15 seconds. Thats nothing


YouTube is his secondary host, he posts the videos 3 days prior on another site. And his YT views are more around the 70-75k range but he also posts shorter clips so there’s that. All and all he averages the same as Meltzer and just less than what culture with 1 million less subscribers.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I must have missed this since I missed the reign of Terror due to not having cable but .........LOL LILLIAN trolling Hunter was hilarious


LMAO haven't seen them let heels get off like this in wwe since.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2020)

I heard about Wrestlemania.  Interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I heard about Wrestlemania.  Interesting.



Looked it up. That's... weird....

Shit I might watch it this year, just to see how the fuck that's gonna work.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah, it will be pretty interesting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 16, 2020)

Edge gives good monologue


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2020)

Royal Rumble repeat?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2020)

Lagarde’s claim


----------



## Bump (Mar 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Looked it up. That's... weird....
> 
> Shit I might watch it this year, just to see how the fuck that's gonna work.



 LMAO same here, going try to watch the whole thing live see how theese guys handle it, but the question still remains does Golberg beat Roman? then lose at Summerslam?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2020)

Bump said:


> LMAO same here, going try to watch the whole thing live see how theese guys handle it, but the question still remains does Golberg beat Roman? then lose at Summerslam?



If that happens then I'm sure Vince is just using Roman to get back at the Anoai and Miavia families for not kissing his arse in the 80s


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2020)

Royal Rumble ya say? Better restart so I can see this.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Royal Rumble ya say? Better restart so I can see this.



yeah pretty much the entire rumble was shown.  Commercial breaks early on was when Brock was waiting on his next victim and then a couple more later, you don't actually miss any of the match,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2020)

Raw was hilarious and i'm genuinely more interested in what the hell kind of product they're putting on come mania. this shit is for the history books


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

That's dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Looked it up. That's... weird....
> 
> Shit I might watch it this year, just to see how the fuck that's gonna work.



It might actually be good this year. Who would've thunk that removing fans would make WWE watchable. There's some serious multi-layered meta thinkage here.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It might actually be good this year. Who would've thunk that removing fans would make WWE watchable. There's some serious multi-layered meta thinkage here.



yfw removing the audience was the plan all along and Corona-chan just sped things up.


God's tendency to spawn Vince logic into reality truly does run the gamut of frustrating and hilarious


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 17, 2020)

Vince literally banned the words Corona and Covid-19 on TV and called them unforseen or unavoidable consequences, or something, because he's mad at the virus forcing him to do empty arena shows and canceling stuff. 

This man has been quarantined in his own little bubble for decades.


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 17, 2020)

Also:


The first episode on Chris Benoit will be 2 hours long and air on March 24th.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2020)

Rivayir said:


> Vince literally banned the words Corona and Covid-19 on TV and called them unforseen or unavoidable consequences, or something, because he's mad at the virus forcing him to do empty arena shows and canceling stuff.
> 
> This man has been quarantined in his own little bubble for decades.



Gonna try to be fair here and say that as much as the juvenile behavior of this grown ass man makes me roll my eyes, if there's one thing he can be allowed to be bitter and spiteful about, it's probably this. Not only has the outside world managed to disrupt his in as blatant a manner we haven't seen since the Benoit thing, he's probably also out a LOT of cash. Seeing as how the show's literal only purpose these days is to be a platform to attract consistent revenue in TV deals and blood money, that must *hurt*, regardless of whether they can afford it.



Rivayir said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> The first episode on Chris Benoit will be 2 hours long and air on March 24th.



Might check this one out. Benoit and his end is something that's fascinated me for a while now for a bunch of reasons. Maybe this'll give me an excuse to sit down and watch the rest of Dark Side of the Ring as well. I hear nothing but good things.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 17, 2020)

wrestling huh guys?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2020)

Fuck I just remembered that the XFL season is suspended, too.
Yeah, Vince has plenty reason to be mad at the Corona virus. Not in a "refuse to mention the name like a petty ex-girlfriend" way, but all the same, he's earned it.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 17, 2020)

90% sure that the exalted one is Brodie Lee and that Matt may have resigned with WWE


----------



## Bump (Mar 17, 2020)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> 90% sure that the exalted one is Brodie Lee and that Matt may have resigned with WWE



Could see this happening


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2020)

So this is a thing



I have two questions, first is why and second is how did I not know about this sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Shirker !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> yeah pretty much the entire rumble was shown.  Commercial breaks early on was when Brock was waiting on his next victim and then a couple more later, you don't actually miss any of the match,


After seeing this I can officially say that was one of the worst Royal Rumbles ever. Up there with 93 and 99.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's dope.


And they used the better version of his theme and not his crappy current one.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> After seeing this I can officially say that was one of the worst Royal Rumbles ever. Up there with 93 and 99.
> 
> And they used the better version of his theme and not his crappy current one.


Sad part is I found it to be better than majority of the Rumbles in the last decade.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Sad part is I found it to be better than majority of the Rumbles in the last decade.


How? They may have been predictable as hell...but the execution of this one was terrible. I mean all around. There was absolutely no entertaining parts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2020)

Idk how you guys are watching wrestling without a live audience, I can’t do it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk how you guys are watching wrestling without a live audience, I can’t do it.


Cause I rather have something to watch then be bored.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk how you guys are watching wrestling without a live audience, I can’t do it.



Half the time the audience ruins the fuck out of wrestling for me when they try to get themselves over.

Also looks like mania is going to be a 2 night event.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Half the time the audience ruins the fuck out of wrestling for me when they try to get themselves over.
> 
> Also looks like mania is going to be a 2 night event.



This will end up as the best Mania ever trust me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk how you guys are watching wrestling without a live audience, I can’t do it.



Smarks ruined the industry tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Omega fear mongering


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Damn hoping for them to change the Death Triangle name to Spanish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn hoping for them to change the Death Triangle name to Spanish



Death Tacos?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

So is the exalted one being named tonight?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Death Tacos?


Pretty much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So is the exalted one being named tonight?


Yes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn hoping for them to change the Death Triangle name to Spanish


They have too, or sounds awesome in spanish and fucking stupid in english

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause I rather have something to watch then be bored.


You can watch anything else, hell you can even watch old wrestling. Download a game or two and tune into a podcast or something on the side.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Currently watching from the hospital.  Somber to see them perform to an empty arena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

So death triangle takes first blood in their feud with best friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Currently watching from the hospital.  Somber to see them perform to an empty arena


Dude man sorry about what youre going through. Saw the post on Konoha theater .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 18, 2020)

Fuck it I decided to check it out, first match wasn’t bad, Tony Shiavonne was clearly uncomfortable with Cassidy all over him in the post match interview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Dude man sorry about what youre going through. Saw the post on Konoha theater .



No problem.  Actually back in the hospital due to flu symptoms.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Joey Janela laughing at Kip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Very fun women's match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Kip vs Colt next huh? Kinda hoping he gets a title shot. Just cause it would be nice to see Colt get his moment .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Using smart phone to post pain in my ass to use so will be a bit slow in responses


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Colt buried the absolute fuck out of Sabian, holy shit. 

Anyway, been watching the whole time, bt I've been eating. Show has been surprisingly solid so far. Very novel. I can tell right now though that it's gonna be... rough... doing this for extended periods. I'm still in the "just don't do the shows" camp, but hey, what can ya do?



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk how you guys are watching wrestling without a live audience, I can’t do it.



I remember reading a Twitter post saying that the crowd is basically the third person in the match. Pretty accurate. Wrasslin's a interactive performance art at its core. As much as tonight's show is putting on some nice bandages, they don't keep this from feeling quite weird.


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This will end up as the best Mania ever trust me.


For real. i'm feeling weirdly optimistic about this mania compared to others. might be because no matter how you spin it this is going to be one of the most historic manias in history and wwe needs to actually be creative with this shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

So more heels in the crowd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

teddy said:


> For real. i'm feeling weirdly optimistic about this mania compared to others. might be because no matter how you spin it this is going to be one of the most historic manias in history and wwe needs to actually be creative with this shit


Orlando resident here


85% sure Mania isnt going to happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Orlando resident here
> 
> 
> 85% sure Mania isnt going to happen



Vince will air Mania from his garage if he has to.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Sling TV finna make me act up.
Too many weeks of having to deal with this glitchy shit at least once an episode. Now it just keeps on booting itself out.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince will air Mania from his garage if he has to.



Time to put that augmented reality tech to good use.
CGI-Mania 2020,* let's fuckin' GOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince will air Mania from his garage if he has to.


I heard vince is considering a 9 match card without wrestlers as the crowd.


If THAT happens then ok it could fly. But would you REALLY want to see that rather than watching it at the garden in 5 months


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Good win for Jurassic express.  Needed it more.  Me thinks butcher can be credible singles talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Time to put that augmented reality tech to good use.
> CGI-Mania 2020,* let's fuckin' GOOOOOOOO *



Imagine the Roman pop.  



Zhen Chan said:


> I heard vince is considering a 9 match card without wrestlers as the crowd.
> 
> 
> If THAT happens then ok it could fly. But would you REALLY want to see that rather than watching it at the garden in 5 months



So Rock vs. Mankind without card on steroids? Where do I sign up?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Exalted One premier in front of fuckin' nobody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

OMG dude. Please blink.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

>You've wasted these people's time

Is Drax and his family in attendance?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Holy shit, it's Brody....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

"You're not the first out of touch old man to not believe in me."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Dunno about that attire chief.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit, it's Brody....


Giant matt swerve.

Im ok with this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

So Brody Lee the leader of the dark order then.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Missed out on Brody pop.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dunno about that attire chief.



The coat or the wife beater?
Cuz I really _really_ like the coat, but yeah, the shirt with the logo on it is a tad generic for someone that's supposed to be the dark and brooding leader of a creepy sex cult. Will take a little getting used to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The coat or the wife beater?
> Cuz I really _really_ like the coat, but yeah, the shirt with the logo on it is a tad generic for someone that's supposed to be the dark and brooding leader of a creepy sex cult. Will take a little getting used to.



The coat is just entrance attire tho. I usually ignore those nowadays.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

I am just glad you're still alive Jake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Lance's ponytail looks like Corona.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Lance's ponytail looks like Corona.



Keep him away from Jake.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh, cool, he's allowed to keep "everybody dies"



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keep him away from Jake.



Jake's faced worse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

The fuck.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck.


Methed out massacre


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Jake's faced worse.



But you know his immunity is probably in shambles at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Wardlow vs 'Saurus is PogChamp as fuck.

Gonna check that out if Dynamit's alive next week. Street fight looks dope, too.

I dunno about an empty arena War Games tbh. I feel like you absolutely need the crowd to give weight to the gruesomeness of it. But we'll see....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Loved the vignette for Lance. He easily became one of my faves last year in NJPW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2020)

Enjoyed tonight.  Needed the entertainment due to what has been happening with me these past two weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

This ad: "Just microwave an egg in a cup of dried 'taters, fam"
That's putrid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

Holy shit this hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

...speaking of putrid....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Jericho not even attempting to hide his corpsing.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoyed tonight.  Needed the entertainment due to what has been happening with me these past two weeks



Loggin' out?
Take care. I don't venture far out of my bubble so I'm not aware of what you're goin' through, but I wish you well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Brody Lee the leader of the dark order then.



Gone from secondary in a family to leading an order.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Wardlow has to win against luchasaurus right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This ad: "Just microwave an egg in a cup of dried 'taters, fam"
> That's putrid.



>Using microwave for anything other than quick thawing 

Wish they'd invent something else for that so I can throw mine away.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Gone from secondary in a family to leading an order.



Somewhere, Bray Wyatt is shedding silent tears of pride. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Unpopular opinion time (since I don't usually hang here these days). Adam Page is bland.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Somewhere, Bray Wyatt is shedding silent tears of pride. They grow up so fast.



Still kinda wish they gave the bludgeon brothers a real chance.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Unpopular opinion time (since I don't usually hang here these days). Adam Page is bland.



Honestly I can see that. At least as far as looking at him in a vacuum.
It's why I find it impressive how meticulously they've played this whole story to get people behind him. It's what I mean whenever I bitch and moan like a teenager about wrestling and getting people over being a two way street.

_Help_ these niqqas. Yes, they gotta have some draw to get their foot in the door, but it hurts no one to put in effort for those that have trouble with that due to being sorta boring. Like Page.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still kinda wish they gave the bludgeon brothers a real chance.



Didn't one of them get injured?
I mean, it doesn't excuse it, but dropping angles cuz of circumstances like that is way more unerstandable than dropping them for no reason, like they usually do.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still kinda wish they gave the bludgeon brothers a real chance.



Every time they got a chance one of them would get injured =/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Honestly I can see that. At least as far as looking at him in a vacuum.
> It's why I find it impressive how meticulously they've played this whole story to get people behind him. It's what I mean whenever I bitch and moan like a teenager about wrestling and getting people over being a two way street.
> 
> _Help_ these niqqas. Yes, they gotta have some draw to get their foot in the door, but it hurts no one to put in effort for those that have trouble with that due to being sorta boring. Like Page.



He needs a gimmick. Omega is the nerd, Ambrose is crazy, Cody is several things, Jericho is Jericho, etc... 



> Didn't one of them get injured?
> I mean, it doesn't excuse it, but dropping angles cuz of circumstances like that is way more unerstandable than dropping them for no reason, like they usually do.



They were both active in another time iirc.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 18, 2020)

Called Brodie Lee, and though I was exceptical of him leading the Dark Order...he fucking won me with this debut. 

[HASHTAG]#JoinTheDarkOrder[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He needs a gimmick. Omega is the nerd, Ambrose is crazy, Cody is several things, Jericho is Jericho, etc...



Currently he's an alcoholic that hates his family.
Not particularly concrete, but it's getting him by until the heel turn eventually happens.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Jericho bans fans.
Guess the cure doesn't matter anymore, so take your time, China.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Currently he's an alcoholic that hates his family.



That's not a good extension of how he looks tho. Austin and Sandman kinda looked like alcoholics. Page doesn't, nor sounds like it.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Oh, I thought they were gonna save the Hardy reveal for next week at the end of War Games.
Guess not.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's not a good extension of how he looks tho. Austin and Sandman kinda looked like alcoholics. Page doesn't, nor sounds like it.



He's from the south, he definitely sounds like it.
Will agree with looks though. I guess if you wanted to stretch it, you could say he's like your "cool" uncle who's only cool because he's fucking around due to the midlife crisis he's going through. But realistically yeah, he's too attractive.

Maybe they can tighten him up if/when he finally goes solo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Matt hardy is in blood and gutts!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

All these imaginary pops.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 18, 2020)

Love it


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Good episode.
Shame this fucking virus robbed us of those choice reactions to Brody and Hardy. All the same, I enjoyed it.
I wonder if they can keep this up for next week. Shit,  I wonder _how long_ they can keep this up.


It strikes me as odd how everyone's treating the Corona stuff with such a sense of finality. Dunno what rulebook says a pandemic will die down right on schedule in April. We could see empty arena stuff for weeks. Possibly even months.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Good episode.
> Shame this fucking virus robbed us of those choice reactions to Brody and Hardy. All the same, I enjoyed it.
> I wonder if they can keep this up for next week. Shit,  I wonder _how long_ they can keep this up.
> 
> ...


They didnt say next week.

They said next dynamite


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It strikes me as odd how everyone's treating the Corona stuff with such a sense of finality. Dunno what rulebook says a pandemic will die down right on schedule in April.



Maybe all governments are believing that page from the prophecies book circulating online.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They didnt say next week.
> 
> They said next dynamite



...oh



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe all governments are believing that page from the prophecies book circulating online.



 ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...oh
> 
> 
> 
> ?







Sorry I made you give that link a click. But you asked.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2020)

This is truly the dystopian time line.

ADR maybe going back to the WWE.

Vince still loves him for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 18, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> This is truly the dystopian time line.
> 
> ADR maybe going back to the WWE.
> 
> Vince still loves him for some reason.


can't believe Del Shitto is getting a fifth chance.

Glad I dropped that company


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> This is truly the dystopian time line.
> 
> ADR maybe going back to the WWE.
> 
> Vince still loves him for some reason.



Paige when she hears WWE signed Doritto


----------



## Rukia (Mar 18, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sorry I made you give that link a click. But you asked.


It’s coming back in 2030!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It’s coming back in 2030!



Corona giving us a chance to grind exp for a real challenge.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2020)

can Luke Harper even cut a decent promo?

he looks awkward as hell in the ring doing those random hillbilly hand symbols and shit

and that powerbomb setup that always fail and gets reversed every time he attempts it


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> can Luke Harper even cut a decent promo?


We know he can’t do a southern accent.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> We know he can’t do a southern accent.



yeah. harper has talent and skill in the ring but i guess they are seeing things that we cant? lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2020)

At the doctors today.....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2020)

Just got out. No corona virus jist chest congestion. Just need to rest and take medicine and I'll be good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> At the doctors today.....


Wish you the best of luck brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wish you the best of luck brother.


Thanks dude. Just came out and its good news. Just a mild congestion in chest. Should get better with rest and medicine.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just got out. No corona virus jist chest congestion. Just need to rest and take medicine and I'll be good.



I think that usually happens due to prolonged stress, so take it easy, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I think that usually happens due to prolonged stress, so take it easy, man.


I will . Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I will . Thanks guys.


Glad you are ok, bud. Now it's time to take a page of OC's book and take it easy *half assed thumb's up*

On another note, do you guys think that, in a year, when the Dark Order are more over and Brodie Lee is in the main event picture, we could see an storyline of them holding all the titles? Lee the world championship, Uno and Grayson the tags, Silver, Reynolds and a third recruit (maybe Cutler) the trios that are going to be happening on the next Jericho cruise, and another recruit gets the secondary title if they add it in the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thanks dude. Just came out and its good news. Just a mild congestion in chest. Should get better with rest and medicine.



you need to stop fapping every day man. kidding aside, get well soon


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How? They may have been predictable as hell...but the execution of this one was terrible. I mean all around. There was absolutely no entertaining parts.


I don't see how this one was executed anywhere near as bad as the last decade of rumbles. especially the ones around the mid to late 10s during 'gotta get roman over strong!' period. at least I found brock dominating until he ran into drew enjoyable.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> you need to stop fapping every day man. kidding aside, get well soon


Thanks man much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2020)

So as it turns out, Braun Strowman is an asshole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2020)

What's braun done this time?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> What's braun done this time?



Evil Uno urges fans to do what they can to support their favorite indie guys since they;re getting hurt the worst by these Corona problems.

Strongman's response:

Tried to lie to myself by thinking "he's probably just working" until I remembered he's supposed to be babyface atm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Evil Uno urges fans to do what they can to support their favorite indie guys since they;re getting hurt the worst by these Corona problems.
> 
> Strongman's response:
> 
> Tried to lie to myself by thinking "he's probably just working" until I remembered he's supposed to be babyface atm.



He's not working if he's pissing on the budiness. He's not Vince Russo.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's not working if he's pissing on the budiness. He's not Vince Russo.



I guess I just had trouble coming to terms with someone being enough of a fucking animal to pull a "bootstraps" play in the middle of a fucking economic collapse due to a pandemic.

Then again, he is the monster among men. Christ....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I guess I just had trouble coming to terms with someone being enough of a fucking animal to pull a "bootstraps" play in the middle of a fucking economic collapse due to a pandemic.
> 
> Then again, he is the monster among men. Christ....



That's smol boi move there tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

>Paige just about to speak on the mic

and then suddenly


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

As a non-murican, who dis?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

>2020
>Gol'berg champ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Wait. Are Byran and Gulak doing the Borat dance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Damn, since when Bayley's been a savage?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Evil Uno urges fans to do what they can to support their favorite indie guys since they;re getting hurt the worst by these Corona problems.
> 
> Strongman's response:
> 
> Tried to lie to myself by thinking "he's probably just working" until I remembered he's supposed to be babyface atm.



Plus that's his real name not Braun Strowman so it's almost certainly not a work.  It's one of those "I was that 1% that got where I wanted so why can't you?" bullshit that doesn't put luck into the equation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2020)

Tamina, who hasn’t won a singles match in at least two years.  Gets a title shot at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Say what you will about Bray, but he always get "dat pop" whenever he wrestlers a main eventer or is in a hot feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

FFS, I just remembered Bray vs. Cena at Mania30 was a rehashed Embrace the Hate stroyline but replaced Kane with Bray.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

So Cena only kinda embraced the hate for hitting Rowan with a chair, but isn't actually evil cuz he didn't hit Bray? 

Forgot how headache inducing Dub Dub E has been for the last decade.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

This Miz and Morrison skit is actually decent lol.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Paige just about to speak on the mic
> 
> and then suddenly
> 
> ...



Instant pop from me.
Yes, I know it'd be shitty, but *man*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Instant pop from me.
> Yes, I know it'd be shitty, but *man*.



It's the obnoxious intro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Tamina, who hasn’t won a singles match in at least two years.  Gets a title shot at Wrestlemania.



Wtf?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2020)

Saw this linked from a wrestling site,  not sure if to laugh or not at it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Saw this linked from a wrestling site,  not sure if to laugh or not at it.



Either way, it's actually purchase-worthy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Evil Uno urges fans to do what they can to support their favorite indie guys since they;re getting hurt the worst by these Corona problems.
> 
> Strongman's response:
> 
> Tried to lie to myself by thinking "he's probably just working" until I remembered he's supposed to be babyface atm.


yay! another musclebound idiot who's far more opinionated than he needs to be.



Nemesis said:


> Saw this linked from a wrestling site,  not sure if to laugh or not at it.


first wwe shirt that had me considering it in decades.


----------



## teddy (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't know why i have so much fun watching some of these ai matches on 2k19. be coming up with my own head canon and shit for the feuds


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2020)

Mania being taped this week with matches being done on weds and thurs


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2020)

teddy said:


> I don't know why i have so much fun watching some of these ai matches on 2k19. be coming up with my own head canon and shit for the feuds



What is wrestling fandom without coming up with headcanons for feuds, tbh.

Here's one my sister and I came up with. 'Member that dumb heel turn and then immediate face turn from Ambrose last year? We were shittin' about and had the idea that Dean just had really bad mental issues and Reigns is the only one that constantly stayed on his ass about his meds. Once Reigns left, Ambrose got complacent and just started havin' episodes. Rollins was ignorant, so he didn't know how to handle it. That's why Reigns was so forgiving when he came back. 

"How could you wanna team with him after everything he did?!"
"Dude, he's manic-depressive, I told you this like 3 times!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Mania being taped this week with matches being done on weds and thurs


Huh.....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Mania being taped this week with matches being done on weds and thurs



They should let their production team go nuts. It's wrestlemania after all and they got the chops. Show 'em off. 
Give us some bomb-ass VFX, climactic music, the works! I'd say cool camera cuts but... Dunn. Circumvent Dunn with actually good post-production! Go full Ninja-Warrior with this shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 22, 2020)

Holy fucking shit

Im watching the chris benoit dark side of the ring and im literally in tears


----------



## teddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> What is wrestling fandom without coming up with headcanons for feuds, tbh.
> 
> Here's one my sister and I came up with. 'Member that dumb heel turn and then immediate face turn from Ambrose last year? We were shittin' about and had the idea that Dean just had really bad mental issues and Reigns is the only one that constantly stayed on his ass about his meds. Once Reigns left, Ambrose got complacent and just started havin' episodes. Rollins was ignorant, so he didn't know how to handle it. That's why Reigns was so forgiving when he came back.
> 
> ...


Yeah man. feel like a wwe writer when bullshit happens and i'm scrambling for reasons in my head


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Holy fucking shit
> 
> Im watching the chris benoit dark side of the ring and im literally in tears


The part with Vickie and Eddie’s relationship was heart breaking.


----------



## Artist (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2020)

WM getting tapped this week, who getting spoilers


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Holy fucking shit
> 
> Im watching the chris benoit dark side of the ring and im literally in tears



Is it on Netflix?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't think VICE works with them. You'd have to find it on Hulu or something I think.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Is it on Netflix?


It's on YouTube.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



She sold that better than 2/3s of wwe and aew rosters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> She sold that better than 2/3s of wwe and aew rosters


Yea surprised me the most. I thought Mox got her lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea surprised me the most. I thought Mox got her lol.



lol nah you can see she slaps the shoe to make the impact sound.  But Mox's reaction after the kick was hilarious.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2020)

Ah didn't realize they had elimination chamber on today.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 23, 2020)

Bro


Aew putting out a 6 match card on dark tomorrow


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bro
> 
> 
> Aew putting out a 6 match card on dark tomorrow


Yea but more than half of the guys are jobbers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 24, 2020)

AEWs April 22nd Philly show has been rescheduled to my birthday, this might not be the worst timeline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2020)

first off thanks dudes for the nice words and stuff, no matter the arguments or whatever you guys are cool in my book.


Secondly I'm happy some guys are gonna make some money to be on Dark.


Third corona is a jobber and needs to be buried by god or mother nature or both .


Fourth ........I can't wait for Dynamite Wednesday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea but more than half of the guys are jobbers.


apparently its actually try outs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> She sold that better than 2/3s of wwe and aew rosters



New found respect for Renee. Should've been involved in more angles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2020)

Should make it an all night lumberjack PPV where wrestlers dont even get an entrance and just enter from ringside (with obvious exceptions like Taker and Lesnar). Would offset the empty arena and make the royal rumble look like sunday night heat in comparison. But as always Vince intentionally missbooks golden opportunities.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 24, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> New found respect for Renee. Should've been involved in more angles.



Do you have links to her nudes?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2020)

Wardlow needs some squash matches


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2020)

orlando gets shut down thursday at 11pm

wrestlemanis literally has to get taped tomorrow and Thursday morning


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2020)

Watching the Benoit episode of Dark Side.

I hope that Daniel Bryan is fully aware.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> orlando gets shut down thursday at 11pm
> 
> wrestlemanis literally has to get taped tomorrow and Thursday morning


They said that it would be taped from multiple venues.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Watching the Benoit episode of Dark Side.
> 
> I hope that Daniel Bryan is fully aware.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Watching the Benoit episode of Dark Side.
> 
> I hope that Daniel Bryan is fully aware.


I’m of the belief that it was a combination of CTE and his personality, the stories of him being super hard on himself and others combined with having the mind of an 80 yo dementia patient just sound like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2020)

Just seen the Benoit movie. The part where it was mentioned he was being paranoid was kind of disturbing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2020)

I think it all started when Eddie died


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 25, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I think it all started when Eddie died


He was also really close with Bossman and Bam Bam.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I think it all started when Eddie died



Powder keg was there with the stupid diving head butts and conchairtos.  Eddie death was the spark that lit the fuse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys if you're planning to watch Mania watch out for spoilers . 

they're gonna be up cause of trolls.


Enjoy Mania

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey guys if you're planning to watch Mania watch out for spoilers .
> 
> they're gonna be up cause of trolls.
> 
> ...


A part of me is tempted but I know if I do then I won't actually watch Mania proper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2020)

Fuck Wrestlemania the card sucks ass


----------



## Shirker (Mar 25, 2020)

will catch AEW on DVR tomorrow.
Been really tired and moody lately for little to no reason. I equate this to falling back into old habits including poor diet and lack of sleep.
Can't do anything about the first part for the time being since my parents pushed a bunch of food on me and I gotta eat it before it spoils, but the 2nd thing I've thankfully got control over, so sorry hangman.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> will catch AEW on DVR tomorrow.
> Been really tired and moody lately for little to know reason. I equate this to falling back into old habits including poor diet and lack of sleep.
> Can't do anything about the first part for the time being since my parents pushed a bunch of food on me and I gotta eat it before it spoils, but the 2nd thing I've thankfully got control over, so sorry hangman.


Hope things better


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2020)

Being honest AEW has had some issues on commentaries and having no wrestlers in the crowd hurts the matches.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2020)

Brodie Lee acting as Vince was hillarious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Being honest AEW has had some issues on commentaries and having no wrestlers in the crowd hurts the matches.


They did not have mjf out there this time?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They did not have mjf out there this time?


No Ryan Satin made a huge fuss about the wrestlers being out there and so they didn't have them in the audience this time.


That or regulations probably told them no on it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> No Ryan Satin made a huge fuss about the wrestlers being out there and so they didn't have them in the audience this time.
> 
> 
> That or regulations probably told them no on it.



The fuck? That was what made aew work last weekend. Mjf was great


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The fuck? That was what made aew work last weekend. Mjf was great



I know that's what sucks.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 26, 2020)

Roman out. Maybe they put in Braun. 

I think they should just put Goldberg in the Fiend/Cena match.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2020)

Glad Roman did what's right for his health .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2020)

Roman is still high risk, remission doesn't mean cured so he should have been self-isolating from day 1.  His immune system is certainly not in a good spot.

Rey and Dana are in Quarantine too so they can't do their matches.

Daniel Bryan is going to be in Quarantine post filming his match because of Brie's pregnancy.

Simply put at best Vince should have gone "Look Mania is no go, everyone gets time off until the summer and we'll have Summermania."  instead of this clusterfuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn just saw the Benoit doc. Holy hell.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn just saw the Benoit doc. Holy hell.



I've still yet to watch it.  March has been terrible and that's without covid-19 adding to it that I've been trying to keep to positive shows past month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2020)

@Jon Moxley your boy at it again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> @Jon Moxley your boy at it again.




He's a damn mad lad.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> @Jon Moxley your boy at it again.



InVasion II

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2020)

Andrade and Miz out of mania as well now for different reasons.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 27, 2020)

Wrestlemania going to be a shit show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

About to watch the Benoit doc.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 27, 2020)

Miz is a POS for coming to work sick, no wonder Benoit had him dressing outside of the locker room.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> About to watch the Benoit doc.


Break out the tissues


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 27, 2020)

Future of the business match

3v3

Kip sabian
Darby Allin
Sammy G

vs

Velveteen dream
Austin Theory
Humberto carillo


----------



## Shirker (Mar 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Miz is a POS for coming to work sick, no wonder Benoit had him dressing outside of the locker room.



I'd like to call him a dumb fuck, but honestly I can't bring myself to get mad at him for following the company man mantra that all of them are encouraged to abide by. Don't speak up lest ya get knocked down and all that.

The fact that Reigns apparently had to make the call to not be present himself is sorta frustrating in and of itself. Not one niqqa in charge woke up one morning and though "hold up, doesn't Reigns have cancer...?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

I knew Eddie's death effected Benoit so much. But hearing it detail is depressing. Legit teared up. 
Also, it sucks many (including myself) got introduced to Nancy through the tragedy. Like Jericho said, she was a legend in her own right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

Also big ups to Jericho and Chavo for keeping in touch with Benoit's son and Nancy's sister.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also big ups to Jericho and Chavo for keeping in touch with Benoit's son and Nancy's sister.


Only ones in WWE to do so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2020)

Might as well watch binge season 1 as I'm already in the mood.


----------



## Bump (Mar 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn just saw the Benoit doc. Holy hell.



My work is shut down from Monday def going watch it then, everyone is giving rave reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 28, 2020)

Bump said:


> My work is shut down from Monday def going watch it then, everyone is giving rave reviews



Yeah some parts are rough to watch but Im glad that I did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2020)

Fox kept Mox in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Welp hearing of wwe's current problems.. So when are the spoilers for the taped am going to come out. . 

Also, posting from my smart phone from the hospital as I haven't been home in three weeks.  One week to deal with my renal failure and two weeks in quarantine due to being suspect of having the corona virus despite getting ill during the week one hospital stay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fox kept Mox in



Fox gives no fucks to Vince and basically knew it would get views.  I mean wouldn't you want a cameo (to steal from Hernan when Flair joined wwf in the very early 90s) the real world's champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Fox gives no fucks to Vince and basically knew it would get views.  I mean wouldn't you want a cameo (to steal from Hernan when Flair joined wwf in the very early 90s) the real world's champion.


I just find it hilarious that they don't.care but then again Fox is Fox


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2020)

Fucking hell it looks like now no one wanted to work mania but Vince basically forced anyone healthy and with no underlying conditions to work anyway. 

A person could die in the ring and Vince would force them to continue.   

Without thinking about what I was writing I actually accidentally referenced what happened to Owen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Fucking hell it looks like now no one wanted to work mania but Vince basically forced anyone healthy and with no underlying conditions to work anyway.
> 
> A person could die in the ring and Vince would force them to continue.
> 
> Without thinking about what I was writing I actually accidentally referenced what happened to Owen.



You just answered your own question mentioning Owen. Anyone signing with Vince knew exactly what to expect. If this was the Attitude Era, he'd give a jobber a Coronavirus gimmick and get Kane to tombstone them or something. It always takes someone dying coupled with a heap of negative press for Vince to change shit.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just find it hilarious that they don't.care but then again Fox is Fox



Fox doesn't even care about their newscasters habitually lying.
Some guy from another sports team showing up for 2 seconds isn't gonna activate their mania like it would a certain old man.



Nemesis said:


> Fucking hell it looks like now no one wanted to work mania but Vince basically forced anyone healthy and with no underlying conditions to work anyway.
> 
> A person could die in the ring and Vince would force them to continue.
> 
> Without thinking about what I was writing I actually accidentally referenced what happened to Owen.



Show must go on, pal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp hearing of wwe's current problems.. So when are the spoilers for the taped am going to come out. .
> 
> Also, posting from my smart phone from the hospital as I haven't been home in three weeks.  One week to deal with my renal failure and two weeks in quarantine due to being suspect of having the corona virus despite getting ill during the week one hospital stay.



Heres a spoiler, they taped multiple endings to at least 3 matches


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Heres a spoiler, they taped multiple endings to at least 3 matches



Lmao but why? Is the showing going to be interactive?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao but why? Is the showing going to be interactive?



Probably as leak insurance

If too many people know the finish, swap the finish


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao but why? Is the showing going to be interactive?



tfw when Mania this year will be a David Cage game. Press X to bury.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> tfw when Mania this year will be a David Cage game. Press X to bury.



You watch when they show WM it will turn out there was no wrestling, everyone instead was playing it on 2k20 hosted by Xavier Woods.  Glitches and all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You watch when they show WM it will turn out there was no wrestling, everyone instead was playing it on 2k20 hosted by Xavier Woods.  Glitches and all.



The fuck up hair mechanics and shit hit box will make it a must watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck up hair mechanics and shit hit box will make it a must watch.



Spamming sage mode punches!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm worried.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2020)

>The Life and Crimes of New Jack


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >The Life and Crimes of New Jack



I'm  planning to show it to people to realize how fucked the wrestling industry can be


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2020)

So this is allegedly the full Mania card after all is said and done

*Spoiler*: __ 



WWE Title Match
Drew McIntyre vs. Brock Lesnar (c)

WWE Universal Title Match
Braun Strowman vs. WWE Hall of Famer Bill Goldberg (c)
(Changed from Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg)

WWE NXT Women's Title Match
Charlotte Flair vs. Rhea Ripley (c)

RAW Women's Title Match
Shayna Baszler vs. Becky Lynch (c)

Fatal 5-Way Elimination Match for the SmackDown Women's Title
Lacey Evans vs. Sasha Banks vs. Naomi vs. Tamina Snuka vs. Bayley (c)

RAW Tag Team Titles Match
Angel Garza and Austin Theory vs. The Street Profits (c)
(Changed from Garza and WWE United States Champion Andrade vs. The Street Profits)

WWE Intercontinental Title Match
Daniel Bryan vs. Sami Zayn (c)

Ladder Match for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles
One of The Usos vs. John Morrison (c)
(Changed from The New Day vs. The Usos vs. John Morrison and The Miz)

WWE Women's Tag Team Titles Match
Nikki Cross and Alexa Bliss vs. Asuka and Kairi Sane (c)

Last Man Standing Match
Edge vs. Randy Orton

Boneyard Match
The Undertaker vs. AJ Styles

Firefly Fun House Match
John Cena vs. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt

Kevin Owens vs. Seth Rollins

Elias vs. King Baron Corbin

Bobby Lashley vs. Aleister Black

Otis vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2020)

Dafuq is a Boneyard match?


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Mar 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dafuq is a Boneyard match?


I have no fucking idea. My only guess is a Buried Alive Match except WWE is being anal about actually calling it that


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> So this is allegedly the full Mania card after all is said and done
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That’s not actually terrible.

Lashley vs Black.  Elias vs Corbin.  And the Smackdown women’s championship.  I don’t gaf about,  the rest is tolerable.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2020)

NO cruiserweight championship? Lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2020)

Watching WM 32 and Jericho and Moxley have been cut off from the show


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 29, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> NO cruiserweight championship? Lol


Cant have the cruiserweights, need elias vs corbin


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 29, 2020)

Otis vs Dolph should be a Mandy Rose in a shark cage match


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Otis vs Dolph should be a Mandy Rose in a shark cage match



boring

i want otis and dolph vs mandy rose


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 30, 2020)

Well after three weeks in a medical facility, finally I am back home.  Just in time to catch the first set of tapings from the WWE this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Watching WM 32 and Jericho and Moxley have been cut off from the show



Sooner or later Vince is going to bury Roman and Seth because of being in the shield with Mox and when showing history of the two he'd rather spite mox than actually show Roman/Seth first 2 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sooner or later Vince is going to bury Roman and Seth because of being in the shield with Mox and when showing history of the two he'd rather spite mox than actually show Roman/Seth first 2 years.


Just never thought it would get that bad


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just never thought it would get that bad



It's Vince.  I wouldn't be surprised if he decided to bury Roman over putting his life before a title.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I have no fucking idea. My only guess is a Buried Alive Match except WWE is being anal about actually calling it that



To be fair, we're in the middle of a pandemic. They likely don't wanna use "buried alive" or "graveyard" in reference to the match so as not to come off as insensitive to how many lives were lost to this shit so far.

Now I know what yer thinkin'. "Why have the stip then?" And the answer may surprise you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...shut up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It's Vince.  I wouldn't be surprised if he decided to bury Roman over putting his life before a title.


I really hope not. I think even Vince wouldn't.want another death over his shoulder


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I really hope not. I think even Vince wouldn't.want another death over his shoulder



Vince if Roman died would likely claim how it wasn't how fault. Can't control nature yet *washes hands and does the destruction of Roman Reigns dvd*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sooner or later Vince is going to bury Roman and Seth because of being in the shield with Mox and when showing history of the two he'd rather spite mox than actually show Roman/Seth first 2 years.



Probably just have to use former World champ and WM main eventer Vacant for the spot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Probably just have to use former World champ and WM main eventer Vacant for the spot.


damn man if they do that I'm pretty sure Renee is gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Vince if Roman died would likely claim how it wasn't how fault. Can't control nature yet *washes hands and does the destruction of Roman Reigns dvd*


He couldn't control Moxley 

oh god his new mission is to bury AEW just to bring Jericho and Mox back and to assimilate them


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 30, 2020)

Funny thing is, Vince can bury AEW at the snap of a finger by giving his top stars full leeway on the microphone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Funny thing is, Vince can bury AEW at the snap of a finger by giving his top stars full leeway on the microphone.



In b4 full stars lost their craft because they got too used to scripts


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Funny thing is, Vince can bury AEW at the snap of a finger by giving his top stars full leeway on the microphone.



But what if Seth Rollins says tha f word on live tv and our sponsors get mad??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> But what if Seth Rollins says tha f word on live tv and our sponsors get mad??



then vince will cuck him for it


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> then vince will cuck him for it



Becky: "tey only reason I call myself te Man is because *you're* no' a real one!"

*makes out with Baron Corbin*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Becky: "te only reason I call myself te Man is because you're no' a real one!"
> 
> *makes out Baron Corbin*


oh no not Baron 

I take it back I goddamn take it back


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> oh no not Baron
> 
> I take it back I goddamn take it back




First Baron murder Elias, then he murders the pu--


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> First Baron murder Elias, then he murders the pu--



oh god I'm gonna throw up ......


I'm sorry Seth I don't even wish this on a bastard like you


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Funny thing is, Vince can bury AEW at the snap of a finger by giving his top stars full leeway on the microphone.


there would still be lana weddings

and dog food matches

and shorty g

and...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> there would still be lana weddings
> 
> and dog food matches
> 
> ...


Doesn’t matter the company would have like 2-3 guys white hot and they would kill AEW. 

Look at the undercard and mid card during the attitude era, they were doing storylines of abortion, miscarriages, guys getting cucked etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Becky: "tey only reason I call myself te Man is because *you're* no' a real one!"
> 
> *makes out Baron Corbin*



It'll be worse, he'll make seth and roman feud over her, only for her to reject both and go with Corbin.

Fucking hell, most non main event AE story lines were basically this.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Becky: "tey only reason I call myself te Man is because *you're* no' a real one!"
> 
> *makes out Baron Corbin*


I wish this actually happened. lmfao


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Vince so paranoid about spoilers he had multiple finishes filmed for most matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 30, 2020)

He knows if we find out the results we aren’t watching.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Vince so paranoid about spoilers he had multiple finishes filmed for most matches.



Just as well.

You'd think the little we know about it so far wouldn't have gotten out on a closed set with limited attendence and yet....


----------



## Bump (Mar 30, 2020)

Rawwwwww


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doesn’t matter the company would have like 2-3 guys white hot and they would kill AEW.
> 
> Look at the undercard and mid card during the attitude era, they were doing storylines of abortion, miscarriages, guys getting cucked etc.


The attitude era allowed guys to be bigger than the brand, vince would never allow that again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The attitude era allowed guys to be bigger than the brand, vince would never allow that again


My statement was a “what if” scenario, nobody said it will happen just how easily it would be for them should they decide to.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 30, 2020)

Raw off to a great start


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 30, 2020)

8 man tourney announced for the aew 2ndary title


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 8 man tourney announced for the aew 2ndary title



At least it's a proper title, not an "Oh btw while you weren't looking we went to Rio in Brazil and someone won a new title.  Honest!"

Also damn, some Wrestling fans are so horrid they have made Simon Miller call them human trash, and this guy doesn't insult anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2020)

I’m picking up Resident Evil 3 this weekend.  But I will still try to watch some Wrestlemania.  Eh why not?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2020)

Just watched the Taker interview from tonight's raw. 

The guy has gone back to his big evil mode (Heel then face biker Taker era between killing JR and being buried by kane that lasted nearly 2 years)

They better have him use you're gonna pay theme.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Becky: "tey only reason I call myself te Man is because *you're* no' a real one!"
> 
> *makes out with Baron Corbin*



Fook me Baron. Deeper yes!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m picking up Resident Evil 3 this weekend.  But I will still try to watch some Wrestlemania.  Eh why not?


I’ve been pumped about the release because when the hell was the last good console game??


----------



## Bump (Mar 31, 2020)

WM is this weekend?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

Is it possible that female athletes are better than your average girl in sex? 

Like they mastered the art of pussy muscle control and reverse cowboy and shit? Lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Is it possible that female athletes are better than your average girl in sex?
> 
> Like they mastered the art of pussy muscle control and reverse cowboy and shit? Lol


Skill wise no

But working out means more testosterone which means wetter and hungrier pussy 

Not to mention better bodies and cardio


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2020)

Bump said:


> WM is this weekend?


Yes . YOu can either watch on Network for 9.99


cable for 100 bucks

or Fite for 20 bucks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Fook me Baron. Deeper yes!


first of all I regret the cucking comment ......thanks a lot @Shirker 


secondly least we know Becky will get bored of Corbin as fast as we all did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2020)

is it ok to thirst for Naty?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> is it ok to thirst for Naty?


Nat is hot shes just a shit promo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> NO cruiserweight championship? Lol


I've always stuck by my opinion that dudes should eat like a fatass and try everything possible to avoid being sent to 205 live's dead end division.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> first of all I regret the cucking comment ......thanks a lot @Shirker
> 
> 
> secondly least we know Becky will get bored of Corbin as fast as we all did



Fook Baron your boxing background is not for show!! Your fist completes me!


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I've always stuck by my opinion that dudes should eat like a fatass and try everything possible to avoid being sent to 205 live's dead division.



DBryan says hi lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> DBryan says hi lol


exceptions my man. exceptions. whats the last small dude they've done right?

I guess kofi but these are guys that have been there over a decade. most of the newer small guys...wew.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

plus the 205 live division didn't exist when guys like bryan and hbk climbed the ranks so you gotta stop using them as examples. lol

rey's a better one. but they sure as fuck not gonna book richochet like rey.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> exceptions my man. exceptions. whats the last small dude they've done right?
> 
> I guess kofi but these are guys that have been there over a decade. most of the newer small guys...wew.



They pulled the plug on Finn Balor


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

dudes like hbk and bryan are also once in a lifetime type talents.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> They pulled the plug on Finn Balor


yea and as soon as he did anything wrong (like his body disagreeing with him and getting hurt like a normal human being.) they were done with him as a main player pretty much for good. Now he's on NXT. lol

I guess you'd have to ask how much does Seth weigh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> yea and as soon as he did anything wrong (like his body disagreeing with him and getting hurt like a normal human being.) they were done with him as a main player pretty much for good. Now he's on NXT. lol
> 
> I guess you'd have to ask how much does Seth weigh.



I doubt Seth is even 220lbs. Maybe lighter. 

Ambrose is also lighter than Seth. Judging by physique alone.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I doubt Seth is even 220lbs. Maybe lighter.
> 
> Ambrose is also lighter than Seth. Judging by physique alone.


Its crazy when you realize everyone is smaller now and yet you still see this shit happen to some of the guys that don't make the 6 feet mark. lol

dudes barely 2 inches taller than chad gable call him a shrimp.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2020)

Darby and sammy in round 1. What a waste


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lana keeping me entertained during quarantine


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Its crazy when you realize everyone is smaller now and yet you still see this shit happen to some of the guys that don't make the 6 feet mark. lol
> 
> dudes barely 2 inches taller than chad gable call him a shrimp.



Ambrose doesn’t even look like a wrestler to be honest. More like a low tier dancer.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nat is hot shes just a shit promo


Ok then I'll carry on


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Ambrose doesn’t even look like a wrestler to be honest. More like a low tier dancer.


What are you talking about dude's put on weight recently


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2020)

Did vince go to sleep and someone sneak into the WWE twitter.  Because Vince tries to never reference anything of Taker between his ministry days and returning as dead man.

But in 2 days we have had actual references.  His "I'll make you famous." comment and now the opening lyrics to "you're gonna pay."


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> What are you talking about dude's put on weight recently



Talking about Ambrose not Moxley 




Nemesis said:


> Did vince go to sleep and someone sneak into the WWE twitter.  Because Vince tries to never reference anything of Taker between his ministry days and returning as dead man.
> 
> But in 2 days we have had actual references.  His "I'll make you famous." comment and now the opening lyrics to "you're gonna pay."



I wonder how long Biker Taker last before he completely gasses out? I give him 4mins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Talking about Ambrose not Moxley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you that


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'll give you that


Heard you had a hell of a banger with hager


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Heard you had a hell of a banger with hager


He choked me out the way Corbin chokes out the audience from entertainment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Also Moxley has new offensive moves in his arsenal


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Moxley has new offensive moves in his arsenal


Buckle bomb?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Buckle bomb?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2020)

Just realised there's no HHH match at mania this year.  Which means a match without triple H is going to be the longest at a mania event for the first time since 32. (Before that the last where triple H wasn't longest match was 26)


----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nat is hot shes just a shit promo


Looked at this too fast and thought you said "porno"


----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Also new dark side of the ring with new jack. Should be good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

teddy said:


> Also new dark side of the ring with new jack. Should be good


Moxley is starting to take after Suzuki


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Also Moxley has new offensive moves in his arsenal


Superman Punch?


----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Moxley is starting to take after Suzuki


That's how it starts. suzuki demands an heir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Actually checkin out AEW tonight, tho I probs won't comment much.

Kahn n' crew taking a page from WWE's book and tarping off the seats. Glad to see it; it's a pretty good idea.

EDIT*
Correction, there are no seats. They're just straight up in a tent, lol.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

"As we trend worldwide"
Cody with the hard read.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 1, 2020)

Im not disappointed with the right side of the tourney


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2020)

Good to see they have the talent acting as audience, no MJF tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

teddy said:


> That's how it starts. suzuki demands an heir


But thats too dangerous


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Cody going into business for himself and teasing a cuck storyline with Britt and Tony. 
Pray 4 Cole


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Superman Punch?


You know he should add the spear


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Hager: "I put my hands on Moxley and I felt him... he's not as strong as me."

Woah, woah guys, I know you need ratings, but standards and practices


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

So no holds barred for AEW title in two weeka huh?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ll try and give archer a shot but he never impressed me in NJPW so I don’t see it being any different here.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Marko 
Bruv had to bury his gramma and now he's about to get buried by Lance.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’ll try and give archer a shot but he never impressed me in NJPW so I don’t see it being any different here.



Honestly same. Didin't hate him or anything, and a couple matches he was in I enjoyed, but Archer himself's just kinda there. Hoping AEW can help him out with his character a bit more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 1, 2020)

Marko stunt in a singles match? Fuck off


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Marko





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Marko stunt in a singles match? Fuck off



nvm, saving grace.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

RIP marko


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Exalted one gotta chill. Time for them to start to recruit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

From Taima chat



			
				Policenaut said:
			
		

> >Dark Order doing standard cult stuff
> >People think it's WWE



I mean, I'm not saying the parallel isn't there, I am saying that it being such a common belief that it's the only thing they're referencing says all it needs to.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Brandi


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Jericho finna get the red beam

EDIT*
Holy fucking shit, this angle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Vanguard vs Jericho


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

D'Arby with no crowd speckled with facepaint-clad girls.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> D'Arby with no crowd speckled with facepaint-clad girls.


They'll come in droves once the virus is DELETED!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Y'know, this spot is really funny and all but... I dunno if it's appropriate to do it to D'Arby.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2020)

Not gonna lie, D'Arby pushing over Cody out of frustration when he's the one that caused the loss is WWE-tier.

Gonna forgive it since they're having a match next episode and we need some drama I guess but... careful with that guys.

Otherwise, a decent episode. I dunno, I've got no real gauge for what it was better or worse than since I'm kinda out of sorts tonight and this no-crowd stuff makes everything weird. But I had fun and I like that some of the lower carders got some shine, even if it was because there's only, like, 12 people there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, this spot is really funny and all but... I dunno if it's appropriate to do it to D'Arby.


Darby recovered big time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2020)

Cant wait for Lance vs Colt


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



How long did Moxley train for that move?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Did vince go to sleep and someone sneak into the WWE twitter.  Because Vince tries to never reference anything of Taker between his ministry days and returning as dead man.
> 
> But in 2 days we have had actual references.  His "I'll make you famous." comment and now the opening lyrics to "you're gonna pay."


gasp! a biker taker sighting!! vince is gonna implode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2020)

RIP Stunt.   Holy shit talk about your squashes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> How long did Moxley train for that move?


Since his match with Suzuki


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2020)

Vince is a fucking moron for letting Jericho go and not letting Matt have more creative control.. Holy shit this skit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 2, 2020)

I’d argue that Vince was correct in not letting Matt get more creative control, his shit has been more miss than hit since his debut on AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 2, 2020)

Some misses > All misses
Not gonna disagree that so far he's about 1/1 on his antics crossing the goofy threshold, but I'd also argue that for as hit and miss as AEW Hardy is, it manages to be one thing that Woken never was: genuine.

I guess we can (or at least I can) be honest with ourselves now that we're far removed from Woken Matt and can now face it on its own merits rather than in the relative sense one typically has to approach things within WWE. It felt fake. Plastic. It was something that everyone really really wanted, for good reason, but ultimately got boring when it became clear it was gonna be squeezed through a publicly traded filter. A chant and little else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d argue that Vince was correct in not letting Matt get more creative control, his shit has been more miss than hit since his debut on AEW.



Not going to argue with that.  Honestly the people that helped the broken gimmick get over big at Impact are now working for the WWE.

Jericho is a different story since Vince gave him his blessing to leave only to bask for him back after he sign with AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2020)

When is Kabuki Warriors vs Bliss and Cross?  Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When is Kabuki Warriors vs Bliss and Cross?  Saturday or Sunday?



nobody knows what day each match is on until it happens.  I guess to stop people going "I'll watch one day, not the other."


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> nobody knows what day each match is on until it happens.  I guess to stop people going "I'll watch one day, not the other."


Smart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince is a fucking moron for letting Jericho go and not letting Matt have more creative control.. Holy shit this skit.



This was all Jericho though. He made that work. That was definitely entertaining.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This was all Jericho though. He made that work. That was definitely entertaining.


Of course its all jericho hes the only one there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2020)

Elias vs Corbin is a horrible match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2020)

Morrison vs 1 Uso is unwatchable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2020)

Vince has gone full “fuck it”. He thinks he can draw with anyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d argue that Vince was correct in not letting Matt get more creative control, his shit has been more miss than hit since his debut on AEW.


Vince is the man who came up with old Day skit and the this is your life  skit from Alexa bliss.

I wouldn't let Vince say anything about creative either.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2020)

Did she go blonde?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2020)

Lashley has always been bad.  But his act was better with Lio Rush as his manager.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lashley has always been bad.  But his act was better with Lio Rush as his manager.



Rush was a good mouthpiece for Lashley, the problem was the guy's attitude is what ruin the dynamic backstage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey guys , we can all become venom now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did she go blonde?


Who's this sexy waifu?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Who's this sexy waifu?



Brandi Lauren, the red head I post from time to time that's a wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Brandi Lauren, the red head I post from time to time that's a wrestler.



She's a 10  


I'm guessing she turned blonde cause she wants a push in WWE


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vince is the man who came up with old Day skit and the this is your life  skit from Alexa bliss.
> 
> I wouldn't let Vince say anything about creative either.


He’s also the man that ok’d Daniel Bryan’s wrestlemania 30 moment, CM punk vs John Cena @MITB and the subsequent pipebombs, Rock, Austin, and Hogan. 

He’s the the reason everyone on this board is a fan, so let’s find a new slant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s also the man that ok’d Daniel Bryan’s wrestlemania 30 moment, CM punk vs John Cena @MITB and the subsequent pipebombs, Rock, Austin, and Hogan.
> 
> He’s the the reason everyone on this board is a fan, so let’s find a new slant.


He only okd the DB moment cause he saw the backlash of Batista vs Randy , the CM Punk vs Cena thing I'll give him credit was still Vinny with grapefruits as for the pipe bomb he didn't know.what Punk was gonna.say.  I won't give credit for spots he was either forced to or the others naturally made in to moments.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s also the man that ok’d Daniel Bryan’s wrestlemania 30 moment, CM punk vs John Cena @MITB and the subsequent pipebombs, Rock, Austin, and Hogan.
> 
> He’s the the reason everyone on this board is a fan.



Before or after he killed Owen


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He only okd the DB moment cause he saw the backlash of Batista vs Randy , the CM Punk vs Cena thing I'll give him credit was still Vinny with grapefruits as for the pipe bomb *he didn't know.what Punk was gonna.say.*  I won't give credit for spots he was either forced to or the others naturally made in to moments.


My man is still getting worked in 2020 lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Before or after he killed Owen


He killed Owen and covered up snuka’s wife being murdered but that shit doesn’t matter to you nor I because we aren’t inviting him over for dinner or asking him to be the best man at our wedding, we’re talking on an anime forum about wrestling because of him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He killed Owen and covered up snuka’s wife being murdered but that shit doesn’t matter to you nor I because we aren’t inviting him over for dinner or asking him to be the best man at our wedding, we’re talking on an anime forum about wrestling because of him.



Niqqa, eat a Snickers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My man is still getting worked in 2020 lol


Maybe I am


----------



## Bump (Apr 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did she go blonde?



I came the right time


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did she go blonde?


she gotta show off her booty more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Some misses > All misses
> Not gonna disagree that so far he's about 1/1 on his antics crossing the goofy threshold, but I'd also argue that for as hit and miss as AEW Hardy is, it manages to be one thing that Woken never was: genuine.
> 
> I guess we can (or at least I can) be honest with ourselves now that we're far removed from Woken Matt and can now face it on its own merits rather than in the relative sense one typically has to approach things within WWE. It felt fake. Plastic. It was something that everyone really really wanted, for good reason, but ultimately got boring when it became clear it was gonna be squeezed through a publicly traded filter. A chant and little else.


Yea it wasn't good in wwe and how vince would just have him doing nothing else but constantly laughing in segments every week for about 2-3 months is what killed it.


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2020)

What time is WM starting? same 8?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Okay, I’m ready.  Edge just trashed Del Rio’s car.  Wasn’t watching wrestling when that happened.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

The kickoff show!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

mania time


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Rollins/Owens first match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

And Kabuki Warriors v Alexa and Nikki tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Am I interested?

night one.

AJ vs Undertaker- yes
Becky vs Shayna- no
Bryan vs Zayn- yes
Kofi vs Morrison vs Uso- no
Elias vs Corbin- no
Kabukis vs Bliss and Cross- yes
Goldberg vs Braun- yes
Owens vs Rollins- maybe


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I do like that Miz and Morrison took a shot at Daniel Bryan in their little rap.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

is Miz out because he has Covid-19 or he elected not to wrestle?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuya said:


> is Miz out because he has Covid-19 or he elected not to wrestle?


I heard he was sick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2020)

Enjoy Mania boys. 

Get drunk,  eat food, watch Alexa be hot (Rukia, Gibbs, SAFF  )


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Am I interested?
> 
> night one.
> 
> ...


AJ vs Undertaker- yes
Becky vs Shayna- yes
Bryan vs Zayn- yes
Kofi vs Morrison vs Uso- no
Elias vs Corbin- no
Kabukis vs Bliss and Cross- no
Goldberg vs Braun- no
Owens vs Rollins- yes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Why are they playing Miz and Morrison song right now?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

It’s distracting hearing these guys talk about Wrestlemania while Gulak and Cesaro wrestle in the background.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Cesaro beat Gulak clean.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cesaro beat Gulak clean.


Suprised me


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Everytime I think I'm skipping these, something pulls me back in.

My dad's havin a rough go about it, so my sis and I are watching WM with him to help cheer him up.

So far the preshow is pissing me off.... Hoping the main show turns it around and gives us some dope-ass production.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

lol at Booker T's background


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Everytime I think I'm skipping these, something pulls me back in.
> 
> My dad's havin a rough go about it, so my sis and I are watching WM with him to help cheer him up.
> 
> So far the preshow is pissing me off.... Hoping the main show turns it around and gives us some dope-ass production.


The video packages should be good at least.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Which match is last tonight?  Shayna vs Becky?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Ugh.  Stephanie.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Why does this compilation feel like the final send off for the world?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

This opening is the shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This opening is the shit.


Thought it was weird.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Bliss was a good Mania host tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

.......
.........
..........Bradshaw.

..stay strong Shirker, show just started.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I thought they said Rollins vs Owens was first?  I’m fine with this though.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

Kairi can get it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

"Kawaii, ne?"

Yes, you are Kairi.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2020)

lmao wtf I can't find the WWE app on my tv.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

This honestly isn’t that bad but why isn’t Nikki Cross selling for anyone?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I liked the match.  Everyone worked hard.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

Does this put Alexa into the top 5 all time women conversation?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

>Ref quite visibly pauses his count because Kairi was late on the breakup spot
>Show's 2 weeks old.

We're not getting any dope-ass production, are we...?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Does this put Alexa into the top 5 all time women conversation?


All time what? All time tiniest blondes yes



Also Kairi is definitely leaving wwe, oh well


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Bathroom break already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> All time what? All time tiniest blondes yes
> 
> 
> 
> Also Kairi is definitely leaving wwe, oh well


What makes you say that?  She might leave because of her husband.  But if wwe offers 3-5 year deals in the uncertain world that we now have.. that’s hard to pass up.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

This Baron Corbin push has gone on 4 years too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What makes you say that?  She might leave because of her husband.  But if wwe offers 3-5 year deals in the uncertain world that we now have.. that’s hard to pass up.


Several reasons actually

1. She was already unhappy with creative and booking
2. She was almost permanently benched due to concussion protocols and had to fight to even get permission to return to the ring
3. She just married a dude who live in japan
4. Apparently stardom sent her and io real nice offers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Several reasons actually
> 
> 1. She was already unhappy with creative and booking
> 2. She was almost permanently benched due to concussion protocols and had to fight to even get permission to return to the ring
> ...


I don’t know.  I think we thought we knew things pre-covid 19.  But things are different now.  She might stay.  She might go.

And if she does go. I want it to be said that her time in wwe was a success.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

That Corbin yelling at Cole spot got me thinking....

I wonder if the announcer commentary is distracting to the talent in any way?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And if she does go. I want it to be said that her time in wwe was a success.



Her work in NXT was pretty great, yeah


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Elias has improved his in ring work by leaps and bounds. Don’t like him doing flying nothings from the top rope though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

That jumping knee has always been the best move Elias has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

That was a fun match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Elias has improved his in ring work by leaps and bounds. Don’t like him doing flying nothings from the top rope though.



Agreed on all fronts.

This match is honestly decent all things considered. These pauses in sound are deafening however.

Really wish we had a backing track of some sort. Some intense orchestral stings or sfx would go a long way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know.  I think we thought we knew things pre-covid 19.  But things are different now.  She might stay.  She might go.
> 
> And if she does go. I want it to be said that her time in wwe was a success.


If you look at the covod 19 number in america vs japan, japan is looking mighty tasty right now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If you look at the covod 19 number in america vs japan, japan is looking mighty tasty right now


There’s some truth to that.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

A roll up victory for Elias.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> A roll up victory for Elias.


I mean come on.  Wwe loves that crutch so much they even use it at Mania?!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Baszler vs Lynch is next?  That makes me wonder about the match quality??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Shayna vs Becky is next? That’s not a bad idea considering the work rate.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I think vince closed a PPV once with Baszler already.  And it was pretty panned. He’s probably not a big fan.  Her connection to Rousey is the one reason he sticks with her.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

This silence makes me want to die....

Also, yay, Raw commentary team is on!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

This match might just be too serious tbh.  With no crowd the wrestlers need to go the extra mile to entertain.  And neither woman can do that tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Time for lynch to get tapped


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Time for lynch to get tapped



Bayzler gonna eat her again.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

smh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

That was basically « we don’t have a crowd, let’s punt on the match ».


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

It’s also bad because Elias just rolled up Corbin!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

That was probably the worst match so far tonight


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

Now here comes what hopefully could be the Match of the weekend


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Wowza. Day one is looking to be ruined for me unless aj taker is hella entertaining


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Sami Zayn with the League of Nations!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Why does Zayn look like a communist?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

I forgot about the new IC title, it’s a pretty dope design tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> That was probably the worst match so far tonight



Unfortunate but not unexpected. Both Bayzler and Lynch are characters that get by by way of their...well... characters, as well as booking. 

No crowd to aid their characters and no competent bookers to aid their booking means it didn't have the best chance of being too good since they're wrestling isn't the best, unfortunately.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Why does Zayn look like a communist?


comrade zayn is the liberator


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

This match is fun so far.

The stooges on the side and Zayn hamming it up helps the energy. Already my fav match of the night.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

FUCK ME, BRYAN BE CAREFUL WITH THOSE TOPES


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Lol Sami.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Damn.  They didn’t get enough time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Trash finish tbh.

Still MotN tho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

That match lost me with all the chickenshit shenanigans at the beginning.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

I liked the match and shenanigans. Wish it was longer though


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m not really comfortable watching Edge wrestle.  But at least I know he is good since this match was taped.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tag team champions being decided in a singles triple threat? That’s some 2020 shit.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

This match could be good.  But it should have been canceled.  Triple threat singles for tag titles does not compute.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

this match going to be lit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> This match could be good.  But it should have been canceled.  Triple threat singles for tag titles does not compute.



Eh, extenuating circumstance.

I don't mind it nearly as much as I mind them just straight up not telling us why this match is even happening this way. They're so afraid of acknowledging the real world.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

"Flatten yo' face like a pancake BOOOIII"

Popped


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Last thing we need is another New Day title reign.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

smh


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

what's up with all these fluke finishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

Lol that was fun


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

That was a great match I’m not sure how I feel about the convoluted finish but it doesn’t ruin the match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Pretty good.  Everyone worked hard.  None of the finishes tonight have been ideal imo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuya said:


> what's up with all these fluke finishes


Just proof that they don’t really want to do any of this in an empty arena.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2020)

Good match though I wonder if someone else should have won tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Good match though I wonder if someone else should have won tbh.



I don't believe so really. New Day don't really need another reign yet and I don't think they give a shit about the Usos atm.

Something tells me Miz & Morrison still would've won, just not as goofily.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Usos have to kind of be in the doghouse for DWIs.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Kevin Owens vs Our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Seth’s heel run has been bland.  But covid19 may allow him to get away with it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Seth’s heel run has been bland.  But covid19 may allow him to get away with it.


On paper it sounds like an excellent role for him but the execution just hasn’t been there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Lmao it’s WM already? How and where will I vote for the ending??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

What, really?  DQ finish?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Finish is over produced.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I like jesus's monologuing a lot.

If they're gonna reign in the production crew tonight, and the wrestling is gonna be forced to abide by "WWE Style" patterns, then the least they can do is go full on theater.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

That did make me laugh how he called Owens a fat piece of crap.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Becky Lynch still the champion??? Fuck this bitch


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

The theatre style that you bring up is definitely going to be considered a positive years from now when we look back on this WM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Finish is *over produced*.



I fucking wish


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

My favorite match thus far and that’s saying something considering how I think about both of those guys.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Undertaker vs AJ next maybe?  That match seems like a wild card to me.  Admittedly I don’t think AJ has had a great match since 2017 maybe 2018.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The theatre style that you bring up is definitely going to be considered a positive years from now when we look back on this WM.



Since when you were under the impression that we would be able to look back on everything after this?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Since when you were under the impression that we would be able to look back on everything after this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


>



It’s the end of the world fellas!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

McIntyre is the main guy I feel sorry for.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

This main theme is beyond unfitting for the pirate motif.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

This mania theme sounds exactly the same as The Weeknd theme they used for SS a few years back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Tomorrow is stacked


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I have a hard time imagining Goldberg jackhammering Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tomorrow is stacked


Orton vs Edge is really the match that interests me.  And Drew/Brock.  Other than that.  I want to see Sasha Banks wrestle I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Bring Strongman vs Gold Digger.
Presumably because Strong ate Roman as far as the viewing audience knows....



Rukia said:


> I have a hard time imagining Goldberg jackhammering Braun.



Oh god....


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have a hard time imagining Goldberg jackhammering Braun.



Prime Goldberg can easily do it. Not sure with Oldberg tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Oldberg gonna win using a snap suplex


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Braun shouldn’t be cocky since he loses all of his big matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Finisher spam match, fuck me.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

Lol Braun won


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

4 Powerslams > 3 Spears


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

Save us Roman


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

The Fiend got jobbed out for this?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Roman vs Goldberg would have been a lot better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Is Strowman a heel or babyface?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Duly noted, eating Romain gives you strength.

Match would've been better with a crowd. Finisher spamming don't hit right without the audience freaking out.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Roman vs Goldberg would have been a lot better.



It should end in a non contest. Both of them go for a spear and hit each other’s heads lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Braun should have a secondary finisher



The Pounce!!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Oh Wrestlemania in my hometown.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

This is the last match of the night, right?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

California


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Orton vs Edge is really the match that interests me.  And Drew/Brock.  Other than that.  I want to see Sasha Banks wrestle I guess.



Yeah watching highlights of first night, tomorrow going be live, stacked


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Awesome package

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Fiend got jobbed out for this?


Aew fam


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2020)

I mean I love Braun but fuck no build at all to dethrone Goldberg ho wrecked Fiend, wtf bookings bruh


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

oooh this gonna be lit


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aew fam



Please no.

AEW is turning into a summer camp for former WWE has beens


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

I like how AJ's whole beef is that the restless dark soul of angry zombie man finally found peace.

"If I'm not happy you can't be either!"


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

this is already great


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Production


----------



## Bump (Apr 4, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Please no.
> 
> AEW is turning into a summer camp for former WWE has beens



Soon they are going too have too much workers and someone is going to complain


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Kuya said:


> oooh this gonna be lit


Only if it ends up in a ring, These off site matches are never good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Idk what the fuck I’m watching right now but I’m not inebriated enough for it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I like how AJ's whole beef is that the restless dark soul of angry zombie man finally found peace.
> 
> "If I'm not happy you can't be either!"



Sounds like my ex wife


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

This new Walking Dead ep is lit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

This Taker movie is worth the price of admission

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

BETRAYAL


----------



## Kuya (Apr 4, 2020)

this is amazing lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Mark, no


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

POPPED!!!!!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

That was gold from start to finish


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)

Fair play Mania started good with the Women's Tag, dipped in the middle but won me back with the last hour.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

That was decent the only complaint I have is not enough 80s action movie one liners.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

"Saved the show" doesn't even describe it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I don’t know how I feel about it.  But it actually held my interest.  And I feel pretty positive about night 1.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

I like how because Vince doesn't oversee the WWE docs, they're allowed to say "COVID-19"


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Goldberg/Braun, Elias/Corbin, and Becky/Shayna sucked.  Everything else worked imo.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 4, 2020)

That boneyard match was a masterpiece.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg/Braun, Elias/Corbin, and Becky/Shayna sucked.  Everything else worked imo.


I agree with the other two but I thought Elias and Corbin was great all things considered.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2020)

Taker didn’t gas out? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree with the other two but I thought Elias and Corbin was great all things considered.


Bad finish.  And then just the indifference I felt about the match up.  -shrug


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

Whole night should've been littered with elements of that fight quite frankly. I guess they only had enough time and crew to give the bells and whistles to 2 matches (I'm guessing Cena/Wyatt will be given the same treatment).


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

You can’t usually do that boneyard match because you piss off a live crowd. So it worked out for them this year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Whole night should've been littered with elements of that fight quite frankly. I guess they only had enough time and crew to give the bells and whistles to 2 matches (I'm guessing Cena/Wyatt will be given the same treatment).


yeah cena wyatt but i expect edge to get a a little bit of splash


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

I would say some wonky finishes are really my biggest complaint of the night.  There should never be roll ups at Wrestlemania.  WWE abuses that finish to death.  The one night a year it should be off is Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2020)

I can't believe WWE Superstar AJ Styles is fuckin' dead. 

Had a good run.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2020)

Anderson appearing out of nowhere and running at Taker on the roof was hilarious.  He immediately got his ass kicked.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I can't believe WWE Superstar AJ Styles is fuckin' dead.
> 
> Had a good run.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2020)

He had a good run, I think he killed the other members of OC as well. 3 man funeral?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> He had a good run, I think he killed the other members of OC as well. 3 man funeral?


Gallows is alive. Anderson got set on fire on the roof


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Gallows is alive. Anderson got set on fire on the roof



Survivor's guilt storyline incoming


----------



## Frieza (Apr 5, 2020)

AJ "Don't bury me" Styles


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Enjoy Mania boys?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Yea the first night was pretty epic all things considered, and the second night has the more stacked card. Just holding my breath that Cena didn’t bring his shovel to work this time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea the first night was pretty epic all things considered, and the second night has the more stacked card. Just holding my breath that Cena didn’t bring his shovel to work this time.


Nice .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea the first night was pretty epic all things considered, and the second night has the more stacked card. Just holding my breath that Cena didn’t bring his shovel to work this time.



Yeah since the boneyard match so so good, I hoping the firefly house match is good too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Frieza said:


> AJ "Don't bury me" Styles


"Take it like a man"
"No"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enjoy Mania boys?



 meh

One of those shows I liked better watching than reminiscing about. A lot of the matches were decent in their own right while you're sitting down and trying to enjoy it, but ultimately it's just not Wrestlemania. The only matches I'd _actually_ be able to recommend are Bryan/Zayn (tentatively since the finish was bad) and Undertaker/AJ.

The latter was, in my opinion and with no exaggeration, the best thing out of WWE since Smackdown Live 2016. Delightfully hokey, and really what the whole show should've been. I urge you to go out of your way to watch it however you can.


----------



## Bump (Apr 5, 2020)

I enjoyed the start of Becky/Shana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Catching up on Covidmania. And Baszler lost after Becky no sold getting her head bashed? SMH.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Why and when did they give Zayn a Castro gimmick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Zayn is absurdly good at his job. The start of the Zayn/Bryan match would have been lit with a crowd.

EDIT: Wow. Flaccid ass finish tho. But the right guy won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

The edit to make it look like Uso fell from the ladder to the ringside floor.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

So Braun shits on the indies and by proxy the industry and gets the title? Okiee Vince.


----------



## Bump (Apr 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Catching up on Covidmania. And Baszler lost after Becky no sold getting her head bashed? SMH.



Yeah bad booking 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Braun shits on the indies and by proxy the industry and gets the title? Okiee Vince.



Vince loved it


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Braun shits on the indies and by proxy the industry and gets the title? Okiee Vince.



I mean tbf, if ever there were a fast track. 

In all honesty tho, Burger was probably slated to lose it anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

The Boneyard match was funny as shit. Bad Ass Taker really is a gem. The Druids coming out all badass like, then getting fodderized was some One Punch Man shit I swear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Bump said:


> Yeah bad booking



Baszler deserves much more. She's one the few to have an actual in-ring persona. SMH, also no crowd kinda exposed Becky having a boring ass moveset. 



Bump said:


> Vince loved it





Shirker said:


> I mean tbf, if ever there were a fast track.
> 
> In all honesty tho, Burger was probably slated to lose it anyway.



The one time I wanted sweatberg to win.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

WWE's video packages have a knack for making their goofy bad storylines look like must-see TV.
That video for the Cena/Wyatt match was dope. Almost made me ignore how much the current Wyatt character frustrates me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> meh
> 
> One of those shows I liked better watching than reminiscing about. A lot of the matches were decent in their own right while you're sitting down and trying to enjoy it, but ultimately it's just not Wrestlemania. The only matches I'd _actually_ be able to recommend are Bryan/Zayn (tentatively since the finish was bad) and Undertaker/AJ.
> 
> The latter was, in my opinion and with no exaggeration, the best thing out of WWE since Smackdown Live 2016. Delightfully hokey, and really what the whole show should've been. I urge you to go out of your way to watch it however you can.



Well least it wasn't bad for night one so maybe you will find the other good ones today?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

...I really don't like the Profits as they are on this show....
...I'd go so far as to say as I hate them.



Jon Moxley said:


> Well least it wasn't bad for night one so maybe you will find the other good ones today?



Card's more stacked, so there's that.
I can't see myself enjoying Cena/Wyatt as much as Taker/AJ however, so if the show ends up being subpar again, the main event may not be able to save it.

We'll see. I've been wrong before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

...this silence.... has not become less deafening.

FFS, why didn't they at least attach, like, 50 mics to the ring?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Playing some re3.  Ammunition issues like usual.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I can’t stand Dolph.  He can put on a decent match.  But he has Corbin type go away heat with me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Playing some re3.  Ammunition issues like usual.  Smh.



Stop planting entire rounds into the torsos of single zombos, bruh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...this silence.... has not become less deafening.
> 
> FFS, why didn't they at least attach, like, 50 mics to the ring?


liv and nattie matches are always silent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I want MVP to interfere in Edge vs Orton.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> liv and nattie matches are always silent


----------



## Bump (Apr 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Baszler deserves much more. She's one the few to have an actual in-ring persona. SMH, also no crowd kinda exposed Becky having a boring ass moveset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I dont know who Baszler pissed off I think if they had a crowd thier she would of won

Same Goldberg deserved to win to job out to Roman


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Bump said:


> Yeah I dont know who Baszler pissed off I think if they had a crowd thier she would of won
> 
> Same Goldberg deserved to win to job out to Roman


Baszler isn't pretty enough for Vince to push her


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

WWE goin' out of its way to convince us that Drew's initial failure was due to anything other than McMahon's dementia and dated values is one of those infuriating things that really makes me constantly gauge if I would have been perfectly fine with the death of main stream wrestling as long as this place went under with WCW.

It's a fucking shitshow being part of this fandom, man....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Baszler isn't pretty enough for Vince to push her


Too many tough girl types on the roster.  Need more variety.  I want a good chicken shit heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Too many tough girl types on the roster.  Need more variety.  I want a good chicken shit heel.



Bliss fit that bill perfectly. Then she became a face for some reason.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Too many tough girl types on the roster.  Need more variety.  I want a good chicken shit heel.



Yeah that's what my beef with the female roster in NXT was. Needs some variety. 


Otherwise strong wrestlers just change some of their gimmicks


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

...they didn't have a 2nd WM opening planned.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Frankly that is why the Sasha heel character is working.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Black vs Lashley is such a dead match.  Smh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...they didn't have a 2nd WM opening planned.



That said, still a dope-ass opening, won't lie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

The host!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Rhea definitely winning.  Match placement gives it away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm hyped for Rhea vs.Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t care about this match though.  I will focus on chores for a second.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Same. Gotta paper to write.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Playing some re3.  Ammunition issues like usual.  Smh.



Learn to conserve, move around non-essential zombies and craft the right bullets. If you don't know how to do that you're playing RE wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Even when I'm not paying attention to the match, these random gaps in noise are still murdering my soul.
Turn on an industrial fan, _*something*_, for the love of fuck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Playing some re3.  Ammunition issues like usual.  Smh.


After reading some reviews I held off, how has it been besides that?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> After reading some reviews I held off, how has it been besides that?


Not as good as 2.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Ripley needs to grow her hair out again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Ripley needs to grow her hair out again.



Really? I think the 2019 Captain Marvel look suits her. Pulls it off better than the character, imo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Learn to conserve, move around non-essential zombies and craft the right bullets. If you don't know how to do that you're playing RE wrong.


Tis how I'm dealing with Doom Eternal. 

but goddamn between the big boys and the minions who are trying to corner you it really is hell


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Charlotte really out here carrying Rhea to a good match


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2020)

This match way better than Becky/Shayna


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> This match way better than Becky/Shayna


i was just thinking that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Charlotte just turns it to another level at WM. She gets a pass for last year due to being in the ring with Becky 2 moves.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

My dad keeps grimacing and making reactionary sounds to the match, so i'm gonna go ahead and assume the match is pretty good. Will probably check it out later when I'm less distracted


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> My dad keeps grimacing and making reactionary sounds to the match, so i'm gonna go ahead and assume the match is pretty good. Will probably check it out later when I'm less distracted



nvm


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

That’s a women’s match if I’ve ever seen one. I know it will get the hate for lolcharlottewins but when she’s  that good as a performer it becomes warranted.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Hopefully this is because they want to do Belair vs Charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

OMG THIS MEANS BIANCA IS GONNA CHALLENGE CHARLOTTE FOR THE STRAP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully this is because they want to do Belair vs Charlotte.


I need Belair going over Charlotte in a match that tops this in physicality.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't really get why he's facing Lasley, but it's always a great time for an Alestier Black match. Gonna focus on this one.

Also, lol, that creaking panel on his entrance.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

...Lana's still with Lasley for some reason. 
Thought they dropped this storyline.

----

I like the flow of this match so far.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Lashley not selling the Black Mass.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

That finish was retarded.
I loved it, actually. 

Pretty solid match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

"By end of the tonight" -Gronk

This show is a 2 week old recording....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

This package


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

My dad's not a fan of Otis the Hut nearly bursting out of his clothes with every attack. 

Match is sorta meh so far. Hoping it picks up as it goes on. JBL actively detracting from my enjoyment of it also, as is tradition.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Otis doesn’t work without an audience, too green.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Yee Otis!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2020)

Ah glad that I could still catch the Edge match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Another dope package BTW.
Beat his ass, Edge!


------

Night two making night one look like total dogshit so far.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

This match better be a psychological clinic.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

That's a spot they could've only done in this environment.

Still butthurt about no bells and whistles, but props for taking advantage of the situation and doing something that unique.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

2 RKO's off the bat damn


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I need Belair going over Charlotte in a match that tops this in physicality.


The stiffest match since Sami Shinsuke

my penis will fight the good fight


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

They're goin' outside.

GIVE ME WHAT I WANT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

It’s clear, edge isn’t taking one bump.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Talk about a disappointment


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

>Red Lights

Funhouse match ain't til later, guys.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

This match makes Otis-Ziggler look like Flair-Steamboat


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

...yeeaahh, gettin' a little bored now, not gonna lie.
Punchin' and kickin' with no music or broken objects.

Somebody better throw a pie or something.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...yeeaahh, gettin' a little bored now, not gonna lie.
> Punchin' and kickin' with no music or broken objects.
> 
> Somebody better throw a pie or something.


How can you have a backstage brawl without creative use of weapons? It’s all punch, kick, slam face into surface. Use the medicine ball or the water fountain, damn.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Throw him into a box of fireworks, you coward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Match is literally putting my pops to sleep.
goin' back to my paper


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

only cool part was the tour of the performance center


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

We’re easily in top5 worst matches of all time territory.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I knew card placement was a bad sign.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I want MVP to interfere.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We’re easily in top5 worst matches of all time territory.



lol, stop. 

This is certainly a slog tho. I keep looking up expecting a climax to come but it just... keeps going.

---------

FUCK, EDGE STOPPED THE COUNT WHY???  ARE THEY MOCKING US?!??


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

This scene would be a lot more poignant if I didn't want to die so badly.....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

I never popped so hard for a match to be over in my life


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

huge disappointment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

It was a disappointing match.  Not the worst of the weekend though.  But way too long.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

the buildup to this match was so great, such a shame


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2020)

Randy forced Edge to do that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It was a disappointing match.  Not the worst of the weekend though.  But way too long.



Genuinely curious as to what you thought was worse.

I'm guessing Corbin/Elias?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Profits.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have PTSD from the last match but I’m interested to see what Theory can do.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

So this popped up earlier on youtube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Genuinely curious as to what you thought was worse.
> 
> I'm guessing Corbin/Elias?


Braun/Goldberg.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Braun/Goldberg.



Y'know I'm actually kinda conflicted about that match. Like on the one hand it was kinda silly that Braun won by spamming three powerbombs, but on the other hand, it's right in line with a lot of Lesnar and/or Goldberg matches. I feel like in a full arena it would've blown the roof off the place.

So even though I disliked it personally, part of me still thinks it succeeded in what it was trying to do. I dunno.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Braun/Goldberg.


Typical finish spam is much better than 30minute+ moan session.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Sorry Zelina.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Typical finish spam is much better than 30minute+ moan session.


That’s a fair argument.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Go Sasha!


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Sasha's cosplay the past couple weeks as WWE women of the past was GOAT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Sasha is the only one that isn’t dead in this match.  Probably should put the belt on her.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Didn't know Sasha got a new theme.

Good. They clearly lost the master to the original theme what with that shitty cut at the end of the first verse.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Sasha as Nikki Bella and Trish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Naomi is still doing her glow theme eh?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Bayley is overrated Cole.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

JBL back.
God I wish I could mute the TV for this one. Ain't nothin' about it to look forward to....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Give me a break.  When was the last time Tamina won a match?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

We could see a decent match if Tamina was eliminated first but they won’t let that happen for kayfabe reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel like Sasha is basically on a pitch count due to injuries.  They don’t want to wrestle her in meaningless matches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Bye Tamina.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Naomi next?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Predictable yet technical, I enjoy it thus far.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

When Naomi was dominating, you just knew she was next to lose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I do think Sasha should be the heel in the feud with Bayley.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Noooo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

With sasha not in the final two.  It took a lot of the drama out of the match.

Bayley already beat laci.  And laci isn’t on that champions level.  So...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sasha is going to cost Bayley the match, right?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Laci Evans is going to be a champion then?  I hope not.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

The only saving grace is they’re going to turn Sasha heel after that, hopefully??


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Bayley should be afraid of Sasha.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

This match determines the fate of night 2, you guys ready?


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

I think this will be good


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The only saving grace is they’re going to turn Sasha heel after that, hopefully??


???????

Sasha has been a heel the entire time since her return


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

>Regular entrance

Don't do this to me WWE.
You PROMISED


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

nvm, thank you, dubbya


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

This going to be lit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

William Street Swag 
LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Ruthless Aggression Cena xD


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

littttt


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Bray dancing the Nikki entrance


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Idk where this is going but I love it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

lmfao what is this


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Thuganomics.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

this is so amazing


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

i'm so glad they gave Bray creative control on this


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Husky Harris comment


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

You didn't have to do that to him, John....


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Swamp Brayyyyyy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

The torch is getting passed


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

>Hillbilly Bray

POPPED


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Brody Lee appearance.  Surprised Vince would allow that.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Wolfpack Bray as Eric Bischoff.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol Vince McMahon.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

"Say the line, Vince!"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Punk sighting Pogchamp Pogchamp


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2020)

That was amazing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

He buried Cena! We’re off and running now folks.


----------



## teddy (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep this is it. this match and taker/styles won it


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Puppet Vince "That's such good Shit."

Also surprised Vince allowed CM Punk bit too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

I... think Bray just killed the character of John Cena....
Like, not physically, I mean dude just disintegrated the Cena brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

teddy said:


> Yep this is it. this match and taker/styles won it



I wonder how long this match took to make.  The Taker/AJ match was an all-nighter (9pm to 5am)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I... think Bray just killed the character of John Cena....


He turned him heel


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

That was super lit

What was the CM Punk part? i missed it

Also, Cena embracing the heel via NWO was


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Brock can beat Drew with a slap and this will still be an all time successful mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I hope this is good.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

I need a cigarette.
Don't think I can focus on this match. No matter what it is, it's gonna be a step down.

Champ match has to go last I suppose.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2020)

Kuya said:


> That was super lit
> 
> What was the CM Punk part? i missed it
> 
> Also, Cena embracing the heel via NWO was



When he blew a kiss to Vince and ran off with the title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Quick Claymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Meh match but the right man won.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 5, 2020)

Goldberg vs. Strowman was the same exact match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t like these spam finisher matches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Goldberg vs. Strowman was the same exact match


This was better.  But pretty much.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I think people will prefer night one.  Because how you finish matters.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 5, 2020)

Would've preferred more of an actual match but I'm happy Drew won so I won't complain.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like these spam finisher matches.



They're so bad without the crowd to nut over it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

That was an all time mania without a crowd, just validated my argument about how easy it is for them to succeed.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

I was disappointed by Edge vs Orton.

that women’s elimination match was way better than I expected.  I think they were lucky Dana got sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

I stand by Edge vs Orton as the worst match I’ve seen in my life.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2020)

This whole 2 night show was 5 matches and some stuff.

Given the circumstances, I'd say they did well for themselves to be fair. Major props to the team for putting up with this senile old fuck forcing memes out of spite for an invisible foe. Unfortunately it was just really hard for me to focus for a number of reasons. If I had to grade it, I'd give it a C. Wasn't an absolute dumpster fire like I was expecting, but they really could've take more advantage of this format. Still, my dad and I had a good time together, so hey that's all that matters.

I'm hoping something actually comes of Bray dissipating the essence of John Cena. I know these people don't follow up on shit, but please.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I stand by Edge vs Orton as the worst match I’ve seen in my life.


Lol what


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lol what


Take the nostalgia glasses off, that was the worst backstage brawl of all time and by default the worst “match” in years. I’ll take Rollins vs Wyatt at HIaC 10x over again before I see that shit. They gave them 30+ minutes and literally used two objects, 6 moves, and did a lot of moaning and grunting.

E: I also see a lot of edge apologists talking about how good his facial expressions were when selling the chair shot but that becomes irrelevant when that was most of the audience’s same facial expression when he told the ref to stop counting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Take the nostalgia glasses off, that was the worst backstage brawl of all time and by default the worst “match” in years. I’ll take Rollins vs Wyatt at HIaC 10x over again before I see that shit. They gave them 30+ minutes and literally used two objects, 6 moves, and did a lot of moaning and grunting.
> 
> E: I also see a lot of edge apologists talking about how good his facial expressions were when selling the chair shot but that becomes irrelevant when that was most of the audience’s same facial expression when he told the ref to stop counting.


Dont get me wrong I didnt like it but there are way worse matches


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dont get me wrong I didnt like it but there are way worse matches


How many of them were 40minutes?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2020)

The women were reliable.  Kudos to them.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 5, 2020)

Think this was John Cena's final Wrestlemania?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 5, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Think this was John Cena's final Wrestlemania?


Not a chance, he’ll have to win his 17th at WM next year.

E: in fact, I think this was all foreshadowed with Hollywood Cena being that he turns the same age Hogan did when he turned heel, and the rumors that WM is in Hollywood next year. Of course that’s assuming WWE is ready to continue long term booking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2020)

Kinda sucks Drew missed out on a live crowd but at least he won. I need to check Cena/Wyatt tho.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I... think Bray just killed the character of John Cena....
> Like, not physically, I mean dude just disintegrated the Cena brand.



Dude we are in a reality simulator. The world ended back in 2012.

Everything you see and feel is an illusion. Fat Wyatt never beaten anyone, he never became WWE champ.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> *Dude we are in a reality simulator. The world ended back in 2012.
> 
> Everything you see and feel is an illusion*. Fat Wyatt never beaten anyone, he never became WWE champ.



Joke's on you, I wake up every morning desperately hoping that this is actually the case cuz it'd just make more sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Next ppv......more @Shirker @Jake CENA  and @Charlotte D. Kurisu commentary.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I was disappointed by Edge vs Orton.
> 
> that women’s elimination match was way better than I expected.  I think they were lucky Dana got sick.



Doubt it changed anything tbh.  Dana would likely start the match gloating and going on about her chance then get eliminated in under a minute.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Dude we are in a reality simulator. The world ended back in 2012.
> 
> Everything you see and feel is an illusion. Fat Wyatt never beaten anyone, he never became WWE champ.



Sorry, you just have to accept you need a gimmick change after all these years as Jake Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Thinking back on it, on top of being absolutely clownshoe, which is what I wanted out of this whole weekend, there really was a lot to love about that Funhouse segment. It was another example of how my frustration with the brand comes from how there are clearly some smart mfers on the crew that've got their finger on the pulse just as much if not more than AEW does. Push away the curtain of hallucinogens and paralysis demons and what you got was a blunt, cathartic and sobering view of the John Cena legacy, as well has the pratfalls of WWE business and old school wrestling mentality as a whole. It's almost as if somebody on the team took all the internet frustration and rhetoric of a decade+ and filtered it through a 2:00am Adult Swim show.

The echo-y voice of John Cena scathingly talking about ending the most "over rated and privileged WWE star in history" as the camera distorts and zooms in on his unconscious face was so surprisingly poetic that it felt like it came from an entirely different show. A+ stuff, and it kills me that I can have no faith in it having any sort of lasting power. But in a vacuum, it was stellar. It might've even been better than the graveyard match. I'll have to sleep on it.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Next ppv......more @Shirker @Jake CENA  and @Charlotte D. Kurisu commentary.



lol, Sorry, still can't bring myself to watch this consistently. I get too mad over irrelevant stuff.
I really do need to watch more Takeover's tho. I've fallen off the last couple months. Missed the first hour of one and just straight up skipped the other due to an easily solvable scheduling conflic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Seems you boys got more good stuff tonight


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seems you boys got more good stuff tonight


It helps when the alternative is basically nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It helps when the alternative is basically nothing.


I dont know I think from yours and twitter that WWE worked their asses off this year


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seems you boys got more good stuff tonight



PPV started off way better than last night but then careened off a fucking cliff.

If you're bored check out Charlotte v Ripley and then skip the last 30 fucking seconds.... Lasley/Black was solid, Otis/Ziggler sorta meandered but ended up being fun.

*Watch the Funhouse match or else be plagued with ligma.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> PPV started off way better than last night but then careened off a fucking cliff.
> 
> If you're bored check out Charlotte v Ripley and then skip the last 30 fucking seconds.... Lasley/Black was solid, Otis/Ziggler sorta meandered but ended up being fun.
> 
> *Watch the Funhouse match or else be plagued with ligma.*


Fine Ill check out AJ vs Taker and Funhouse


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Thinking back on it, on top of being absolutely clownshoe, which is what I wanted out of this whole weekend, there really was a lot to love about that Funhouse segment. It was another example of how my frustration with the brand comes from how there are clearly some smart mfers on the crew that've got their finger on the pulse just as much if not more than AEW does. Push away the curtain of hallucinogens and paralysis demons and what you got was a blunt, cathartic and sobering view of the John Cena legacy, as well has the pratfalls of WWE business and old school wrestling mentality as a whole. It's almost as if somebody on the team took all the internet frustration and rhetoric of a decade+ and filtered it through a 2:00am Adult Swim show.
> 
> The echo-y voice of John Cena scathingly talking about ending the most "over rated and privileged WWE star in history" as the camera distorts and zooms in on his unconscious face was so surprisingly poetic that it felt like it came from an entirely different show. A+ stuff, and it kills me that I can have no faith in it having any sort of lasting power. But in a vacuum, it was stellar. It might've even been better than the graveyard match. I'll have to sleep on it.
> 
> ...


The graveyard match came first so people will hold a certain sentiment for it, but I just don’t see how anyone can compare it to the complex and layered storytelling of the funhouse match. 

Undertaker-AJ was a straight up 90s action scene, Cena-Wyatt was a Nolan short film, they just don’t compare.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I dont know I think from yours and twitter that WWE worked their asses off this year


Yeah they did work hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fine Ill check out AJ vs Taker and Funhouse



LIGMA BALLZ

...

...I mean, good to hear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> LIGMA BALLZ
> 
> ...I mean, good.



I meant in 20 years


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I meant in 20 years


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Sorry, you just have to accept you need a gimmick change after all these years as Jake Cena.



The god particle bursted and caused an explosion which altered reality as we know it. 

We all died back in Jan.1 2012 and our collective conscience is being played by our overlords in one of their stupid games.


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2020)

Just to elaborate more on my feelings for the funhouse match i think it's legitimately the most creepy thing wyatt has done with the fiend persona. i actually felt bad seeing cena get psychologically deconstructed and basically left broken by the time the fiend makes an appearance. i'm convinced he didn't even have to hit his finishers 

further props for cena because this weird shit probably felt refreshing for him to do. and matt hardy must be very proud to basically pioneer a style of match that's the talk of the town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2020)

Fuck i wish i could trust this company to actually sports entertain me like that consistently


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 6, 2020)

Lesnar vs McIntyre was so disappointing, Strowman vs Oldberg I can understand but this ? No


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Word is Brock was pissed about having to fly back to Florida during the pandemic.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Word is Brock was pissed about having to fly back to Florida during the pandemic.



Bold prediction, I bet he isn't an isolated indecent.

------

...y'know, we'll never hear it, but I'm legitimately interested in hearing who the heck actually wanted to do this whole WM. I bet you could count it on your hands.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Tha fuck is the point of Charlotte beating Ripley?  

Is she trying to be like Hogan? Cuz she kinda looks like him.  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Next ppv......more @Shirker @Jake CENA  and @Charlotte D. Kurisu commentary.



Timezones and work are a bitch bro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

>The Big Show Show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh my Goddo. Black/Lashley sucked. I wouldn't book this on Sunday Night Heat.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Tha fuck is the point of Charlotte beating Ripley?
> 
> Is she trying to be like Hogan? Cuz she kinda looks like him.



Charlotte consistently being on NXT now is go away heat for me.
I'm been on-again off-again with NXT for the past 3 or 4 weeks. I'm bowing out completely for the time being. Can't do pandemic wrestling *and *main roster wrestling on my happy Wednesdays.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

so we renaming the chat to firefly fun house or wah?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

What does Scott Steiner think about this whole Otis/Ziggler/Mandy Angle?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bold prediction, I bet he isn't an isolated indecent.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...y'know, we'll never hear it, but I'm legitimately interested in hearing who the heck actually wanted to do this whole WM. I bet you could count it on your hands.


According to that other dirt sheet it was actually the contrary. They said it was much different than the Saudi shows in terms of morale, most of the talent wanted to do a good show for the fans. I can see that being true considering what we got in return.


Also, according to Meltzer; Bruce Pritchard and Bray Wyatt were the minds behind the FFH, with Cena stepping in and changing some things for the better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Charlotte consistently being on NXT now is go away heat for me.
> I'm been on-again off-again with NXT for the past 3 or 4 weeks. I'm bowing out completely for the time being. Can't do pandemic wrestling *and *main roster wrestling on my happy Wednesdays.


We still going to act like she’s not a top5 women’s worker in the world?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Orton channeling his inner Deuce Snuka by disguising as a cameraman. Good thing he didn't have to catch the Undertaker and end up almost killing him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bold prediction, I bet he isn't an isolated indecent.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...y'know, we'll never hear it, but I'm legitimately interested in hearing who the heck actually wanted to do this whole WM. I bet you could count it on your hands.



If this was the Attitude Era, they'd have a Battle Royal to crown the new Corona World Chmapion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Ahh, Orton-kun. Always the "amazing build up" guy but never the "good enough pay off" guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Holy shit. Did Orton set up Edge to get Benoited? Corona needs to fuck off ASAP. Vince is starting to take inspiration from his victims.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte on NXT means Belair going take the belt off her, need some more heels


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> According to that other dirt sheet it was actually the contrary. They said it was much different than the Saudi shows in terms of morale, most of the talent wanted to do a good show for the fans. I can see that being true considering what we got in return.
> 
> 
> Also, according to Meltzer; Bruce Pritchard and Bray Wyatt were the minds behind the FFH, with Cena stepping in and changing some things for the better.



Huh, well that's good to hear. Reassuring that the recordings presumably weren't done under duress.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> We still going to act like she’s not a top5 women’s worker in the world?



You know me, man (or perhaps not idk), you can be the best wrestler in the world, I can't really bring myself to gaf if there's something about you, kayfabe or not, that pisses me off beyond a certain threshold. I'd have the same reaction if Bork won it, regardless of the fact that I've admitted in the past that he's super over and excites the crowd in the way no one else does.

And anyway, it's kinda what it represents that bugs me the most. I don't want "WWE" in my NXT. I wasn't the biggest fan of the Survivor Series stuff either, quite frankly.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Holy shit. Did Orton set up Edge to get Benoited? Corona needs to fuck off ASAP. Vince is starting to take inspiration from his victims.



Y'know real talk I didn't even notice the parallel until I saw people on Twitter bring it up.
Haven't seen the Dark Side ep yet, so it wasn't in my headspace. Gonna give them the benefit of doubt and assume that the crew was passively aware of it, but weren't paying much attention to it due to the situation. I doubt they got ANY sleep these 3 or so weeks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

>Orton and Edge fighting all the over the performance center

And everyone backstage conveniently disappears. This match must've been written by Kubo.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> And anyway, it's kinda what it represents that bugs me the most. I don't want "WWE" in my NXT. I wasn't the biggest fan of the Survivor Series stuff either, quite frankly.



"Fewer people are watching our version of the indies compared to that fucking T-shirt company because I've corroded away the only part of the fanbase that would care? I know how to fix it! Further reminders of what corroded it!"

*Fuck off.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know real talk I didn't even notice the parallel until I saw people on Twitter bring it up.
> Haven't seen the Dark Side ep yet, so it wasn't in my headspace. Gonna give them the benefit of doubt and assume that the crew was passively aware of it, but weren't paying much attention to it due to the situation. I doubt they got ANY sleep these 3 or so weeks.



Vince only passively aware he drove a man to kill his family and himself is the most Vince thing I read. Touche.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Cole sounds more bored than I am by Orton/Edge


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

>Titties O'Neil 

Did I just wake up from a coma?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Titties O'Neil
> 
> Did I just wake up from a coma?



No, but you're about the dive into one in roughly 15 minutes if you're at the part of the show I think you are


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

So Lacie can be strippery cuz she's southern? 

Naomi: Does he look like a bitch?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Naomi: Does he look like a bitch?



Blacksploitation Naomi is the best look she's ever had.
I can't remember when she debuted it. Royal Rumble I think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Blacksploitation Naomi is the best look she's ever had.



For shizzle. It suits her moveset as well. You'll just see neon colors and hair flailing around whenever she flips and shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

I finally realized who Heel Bayley reminds me of. It's fucking Seth Rollins.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I finally realized who Heel Bayley reminds me of. It's fucking Seth Rollins.



you are right


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

>Tamina still the biggest threat

JBL still stuck in 2012.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Holy shit. Lacie Cena kicked out from a double cover.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Okay Vince. A pinup girl that can throw a mean right is a decent gimmick all things considered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Lacie looked good but didn't win (probably not ready). Fair booking tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2020)

Bump said:


> so we renaming the chat to firefly fun house or wah?



Let the mod sleep before asking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Paused to make a smoothie. FFH match time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Did... Did Cena just cosplay his debut gimmick? OMG


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

They're using BTE to do some matches


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

>Macho Mercy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Jesus. Cena aged.

>Sold Husky


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh shit Bray Bischoff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Hollywood Cena. Fuck your tease Vince.

EDIT: 

Puppet Vince: This is such good shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

CM Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Yo, so Bray won? Yo, Bray squashed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Broken dreams > Bagpipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Puppet Vince: This is such good shit.



lol, not a fan?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

So is Drew top tier now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> lol, not a fan?



Vince taunting us about how much everyone would enjoy Heel Cena?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Drew maxed out his defense stat before Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

This Here Comes the Pain match is good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They're using BTE to do some matches



Only about 8 minutes in.
I don't wanna keep shitting on what was a serviceable WM, but... this camera work and on-location styling is kinda what I was expecting from WM when I heard it was gonna be "shot from several locations".

I thought we'd get some matches in the PC, a match in a shack in Virginia, a match outside in an urban area of some sort, maybe another WWE owned building with a slightly different setup, plus the Graveyard match and whatever the fuck the Funhouse was. I wanted more theatrics. For the most part, WM was just a wrestling show. That's why the Boneyard match and Funhouse match solo'd. Imagine giving a shit about a quiet-ass Wrestlemania in a fuckin' corporate gym. Thank goodness for people like Zayn, Asuka and Rollins who at least tried to liven this shit up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

The title matches were trash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince taunting us about how much everyone would enjoy Heel Cena?



Ha, yeah, good point.
I just liked that they acknowledged the meme, really.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yo, so Bray won? Yo, Bray squashed?


Yea Bray won in a squash, got his win back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2020)

Just read that RAW tonight is their final footage before sending everyone home.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu I guess I am just gonna have to settle for your reactions on here then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Only about 8 minutes in.
> I don't wanna keep shitting on what was a serviceable WM, but... this camera work and on-location styling is kinda what I was expecting from WM when I heard it was gonna be "shot from several locations".
> 
> I thought we'd get some matches in the PC, a match in a shack in Virginia, a match outside in an urban area of some sort, maybe another WWE owned building with a slightly different setup, plus the Graveyard match and whatever the fuck the Funhouse was. I wanted more theatrics. For the most part, WM was just a wrestling show. That's why the Boneyard match and Funhouse match solo'd. Imagine giving a shit about a quiet-ass Wrestlemania in a fuckin' corporate gym. Thank goodness for people like Zayn, Asuka and Rollins who at least tried to liven this shit up.


Cant say much other than they tried their best


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Hmm now the thing that worries me is Double or Nothing. 


Even if AEW has several weeks of shows.........the fact that one of their biggest PPVs isn't happening means that these shows will be good but there won't be any impactful stuff for the show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 6, 2020)

Yea there’s no way they can payoff these feuds in a timely matter. I think they’re just running filler(besides the midcard tournament) until they have time to build twords a PPV. For fucks sake they have Nakazawa in a match on the next dynamite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea there’s no way they can payoff these feuds in a timely matter. I think they’re just running filler(besides the midcard tournament) until they have time to build twords a PPV. For fucks sake they have Nakazawa in a match on the next dynamite.


Yeah they're gonna have to put on good matches to even have some interest


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Jake the Snake being great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2020)

So starting off Raw with a match in Asuka vs Liv.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2020)

Wwe had 13 million plus interactions on social media.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Let the mod sleep before asking


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok, Asuka won but Liv was allowed a lot of offense on her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2020)

Why is a roll up finish even allowed during WM? That is sloppy writing and booking. Retarded even.


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, Asuka won but Liv was allowed a lot of offense on her.



Was hoping for liv win 



Jake CENA said:


> Why is a roll up finish even allowed during WM? That is sloppy writing and booking. Retarded even.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2020)

Uh, how much time are these guys going to be given.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2020)

What Lashley needs is to get the fuck out of the WWE.  He was promised a match with Lesner but nothing has come of it.


----------



## teddy (Apr 6, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So is Drew top tier now?


I would assume so. whole build up and match was basically to establish drew>bork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

So Belair getting a call up? ruins giving Charlotte the belt on NXT tho


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is a roll up finish even allowed during WM? That is sloppy writing and booking. Retarded even.


Speaking as a professional wrestler the rollup is a fantastic tool when used correctly

wwe has abused it to hell and back the past 3 years


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea there’s no way they can payoff these feuds in a timely matter. I think they’re just running filler(besides the midcard tournament) until they have time to build twords a PPV. For fucks sake they have Nakazawa in a match on the next dynamite.



Not only that, the match he's in is essentially a rematch.
Omega and Best Friends already fought just last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not only that, the match he's in is essentially a rematch.
> Omega and Best Friends already fought just last week.



Maybe have Kenny Omega vs Chuckie T instead would have been fun.

Or hell have Orange vs Omega .


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Speaking as a professional wrestler the rollup is a fantastic tool when used correctly
> 
> wwe has abused it to hell and back the past 3 years



So WWE gonna rid of finishers now?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2020)

there has been a black dude in every match tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

Watched AJ vs Taker and  Fiend vs Cena



Loved Fiend vs Cena . The psychological battle only for Fiend to crush him was amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2020)

The fuck was this!?  Drew's first title defense is against a heel Big Show and supposedly 20 minutes after his match with Brock.   We trying for a Yokuzuna/Hogan ending of WM 9 Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2020)

I also watched Otis vs Dolph cause I actually checked out some stuff and there was actual good story to push Otis as a sympathetic baby face and when he won well it was a good moment . I might be in the minority but while the crowd noise would be great, I felt that certain moments in Mania and AEW were better without a crowd than with it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2020)

WWE shouldn’t have shows if they are going to put on RAWs like the one they put on tonight.  Wow did it have a lack of star power.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2020)

Bump said:


> So Belair getting a call up? ruins giving Charlotte the belt on NXT tho


There is still Io I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> there has been a black dude in every match tonight


No one wants to see Apollo Crews in a thirty minute match!   When was his last victory???  How does beating him in 30 minutes make Black look good???


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd just like to express some random thoughts about Edge vs Orton from WM a few days later.

Who thought it was a good idea to have Edge be involved in a 40 minute match after being retired for almost 10 years after multiple neck surgeries?  The match wasn't even live and WWE could've edited it to make it better, but didn't. WWE really thought, after watching 40 minutes of this, that it was a good idea to air the match like this.

It also didn't help that there was an attempted 10 count after literally every move, which seems to become the trend in WWE in these kind of matches. Not even a crowd could've saved the match, if this was the plan all along.


----------



## Altiora Night (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> There is still Io I guess.



Maybee we do a draft later this year? the ladies need shaken up heels/faces it seems Raw is getting all teh NXT ladies 


this is gold


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2020)

My only complaint is that he didn't sync the air guitar with the heavy guitar bit of the theme like hogan did.


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> My only complaint is that he didn't sync the air guitar with the heavy guitar bit of the theme like hogan did.



Its Cena I don't think he can sync anything correct


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2020)

Rewatching the funhouse match and you can tell both Bray and Cena had a ton of fun doing that whole thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Dear God I want this so much. I want this more than I want a weekend with Scarlett Bordeaux and Prime Mickie James together in a godless sexy time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2020)

So charlotte beat rhea because Rheas visa got canceled


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Does explain why Charlotte should get the NXT title.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Does explain why Charlotte should get the NXT title.


Should have had rhea win the  write her off with an injury


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Should have had rhea win the  write her off with an injury



Or give the title to someone else.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or give the title to someone else.


Bianca?

I think the visa issues came up after the charlotte match was announced though


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So charlotte beat rhea because Rheas visa got canceled





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Does explain why Charlotte should get the NXT title.



Makes sense 



Zhen Chan said:


> Should have had rhea win the  write her off with an injury



Yeah and strip her and have a tournament, everyone loves a Face coming back from injury



Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca?
> 
> I think the visa issues came up after the charlotte match was announced though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2020)

NWA showing old school episodes. Got to see Andre, Bruiser Brody and Harley Race


----------



## Kuya (Apr 7, 2020)

Just downloaded Bautista's spy nanny movie


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2020)

Bump said:


> Hopefully TNA does this too
> 
> 
> 
> never knew he had one so great something fro quarantine


As long as no Dixie or shitty Bischoff eps and I'll watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> As long as no Dixie or shitty Bischoff eps and I'll watch




Welp, you can always go to YouTube for clips then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, you can always go to YouTube for clips then.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2020)

Just give us repeats of Prime Samoa Joe/AJ Styles/Chris Daniels and I'll be happy with TNA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca?
> 
> I think the visa issues came up after the charlotte match was announced though



Insert a third wrestler and make it triple threat. If you're gonna make the world title matches squashes, you can add a third wrestler for the next title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2020)

The Rhea Ripley situation is really interesting.  Especially with the virus situation.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ripley was “NXT over”. She was only backed by fans because they were tired of Baszler’s reign of terror. She’s not a legitimate champion, just the 2nd option.

Her ring work is garbage, her promo is non existent, and her character has been done twice already in recent memory. She’s the Bayley of the MMA horsewomen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> As long as no Dixie or shitty Bischoff eps and I'll watch


Wasn’t Dixie in charge during the prime of TNA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ripley was “NXT over”. She was only backed by fans because they were tired of Baszler’s reign of terror. She’s not a legitimate champion, just the 2nd option.
> 
> Her ring work is garbage, her promo is non existent, and her character has been done twice already in recent memory. She’s the Bayley of the MMA horsewomen.


I’m not a big fan.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> As long as no Dixie or shitty Bischoff eps and I'll watch





PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, you can always go to YouTube for clips then.



 im lazy 



Jon Moxley said:


>







Nemesis said:


> Just give us repeats of Prime Samoa Joe/AJ Styles/Chris Daniels and I'll be happy with TNA.



All I want, the Angle/Joe headbutt 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Insert a third wrestler and make it triple threat. If you're gonna make the world title matches squashes, you can add a third wrestler for the next title.



I was thinking this, that's why I think if it wasn't taped they would of slotted in another girl to take the fall if they knew about it, I mean WWE is dumb but that dumb? 



Rukia said:


> The Rhea Ripley situation is really interesting.  Especially with the virus situation.



True, hope this desnt hamper her carrer moving foward, you know once Vince likes someone he changes his mind fast, and yes Vince had to like her to put the NXT belt on WM



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ripley was “NXT over”. She was only backed by fans because they were tired of Baszler’s reign of terror. She’s not a legitimate champion, just the 2nd option.
> 
> Her ring work is garbage, her promo is non existent, and her character has been done twice already in recent memory. She’s the Bayley of the MMA horsewomen.



 never seen nothing so true here yet, she has a cool special 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wasn’t Dixie in charge during the prime of TNA?



and the downfall


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

WWE believes Charlotte Flair is a babyface and that’s why she went over at _WrestleMania 36_, per the .

 maybe that answers some questions?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> WWE believes Charlotte Flair is a babyface and that’s why she went over at _WrestleMania 36_, per the .
> 
> maybe that answers some questions?


Big fan of the observer here but I think it’s time to call a spade a spade. They’ll put over their sources and bury those that antagonize them.

After watching  wrestlemania I think it’s clear the finger is on the pulse but the shit we deem as “trash” is due to Vince and his quirks, which if you read between the lines is what every disgruntled ex employee has been saying.

With all that being said, I don’t see them putting over Charlotte because that’s what they think the fans want, I think it’s a situation where Vince is feeding us liver and telling us it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Big fan of the observer here but I think it’s time to call a spade a spade. They’ll put over their sources and bury those that antagonize them.
> 
> After watching  wrestlemania I think it’s clear the finger is on the pulse but the shit we deem as “trash” is due to Vince and his quirks, which if you read between the lines is what every disgruntled ex employee has been saying.
> 
> With all that being said, I don’t see them putting over Charlotte because that’s what they think the fans want, I think it’s a situation where Vince is feeding us liver and telling us it tastes like chicken.



Any chance he knew abut the visa issue and just took the shot early?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> Any chance he knew abut the visa issue and just took the shot early?


Doubtful because I don’t see him letting Rhea go over Charlotte under any circumstance. I could be wrong though, it’s just speculation from my part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wasn’t Dixie in charge during the prime of TNA?



Hmm, she wasn't that much of a presence at the start when she bought the company.    It wasn't until JJ had the affair with Angle's wife where power shifted more to her and she started to become more of a personality on the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wasn’t Dixie in charge during the prime of TNA?


I meant when she became the main focus


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, she wasn't that much of a presence at the start when she bought the company.    It wasn't until JJ had the affair with Angle's wife where power shifted more to her and she started to become more of a personality on the show.


Jarretts run was from 02-06, I think most people consider their prime is from 04-06. Idk, just something to think about.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Doubtful because I don’t see him letting Rhea go over Charlotte under any circumstance. I could be wrong though, it’s just speculation from my part.



Yeah Rumors are now that she is still in Orlando obv from the travel block but she cant work, so guess we have to wait to see if they film a injury thing? or do some instragram live video thing saying injured 



Jon Moxley said:


> I meant when she became the main focus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Miz, Orton, and Cena would make a good NuNWO.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Miz, Orton, and Cena would make a good NuNWO.



Edge id throw in


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Miz, Orton, and Cena would make a good NuNWO.



I like Miz, but I'm curious as to why him.
Same time period?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I like Miz, but I'm curious as to why him.
> Same time period?



His persona fits well tbh


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2020)

Miz would be good because you add another talker to the faction.  And he can be a different type of heel than the other two.  (Chickenshit heel of course.)  A good heel faction should have some variety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Dyno startin off with an ominous Jake promo. 
Lance Archer is going to literally kill people, apparently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Taking it Archer going to play a part in the Cody/Spears match.


So Jericho on commentary.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

This crowd of wrestlers is NOT social distancing wtf.

I wonder where they are for the next 6 weeks. Clearly not QT's gym if the lack of grass is anything to go by.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Lets see if Baker can work with Shida in the ring tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Couldn't keep Britt away from the ring for long.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

>"The Orient"
>Shida's home town is a dump

Jericho's new gimmick of hating Asian people is pretty unconventional, but I'll give it a chance. 

EDIT*
He also shakes babies apparently. Not sure if that one's a gimmick or not.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

So far I'm enjoying this more than most Britt matches, probably because her new character helps a lot.
Baker and Shida are still somewhat sluggish tho.

EDIT*
lol, that change in mic quality on Schiavone's voice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

That's blatant interference.   Where is the bell.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Thicky dani j in the audience. Yas.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

My josho ranking is

Asuka/Io
Shida
Kairi
Riho/Yuka
Fodder joshis


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Coronavirus nerfed Baker's finisher. 

-------------

Also, holy shit, what a nosebleed!
Takin' it like a champ, too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Coronavirus nerfed Baker's finisher.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...


Britt just got the FUCK beaten out of her


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Decent match. The color and Baker's shit talking helped a lot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Shida wins so I take it her last match before Nyla will probably be Statlander.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Legit laughed my ass off at that segment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shida wins so I take it her last match before Nyla will probably be Statlander.


You think so? I felt like Baker was the last hurdle as the highest ranked heel outside of nyla


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Watching this on Taima which means I get the Fite feed, which doesn't play commercials, so for the time being they just have the logo showing with the full theme song playing and I can say after two listens... this song blows.

It's *completely* carried by its chorus.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

>Mox vs Hagger is an Empty Arena Match!

As opposed to....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Mox vs Hagger is an Empty Arena Match!
> 
> As opposed to....


Outside


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You think so? I felt like Baker was the last hurdle as the highest ranked heel outside of nyla



Statlander and Shida have faced once and Statlander holds the win.  Hell she kicked out of her running knee and M Driver so I'm guessing Shida gets her win back.

Also Shida does a decent Tifa.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Outside



>Not fighting outside
>Not having a boneyard-esque match

Amateur hour promotion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Okay, I know I gave them shit for essentially giving us sort've a rematch with with Kenny & the Best Friends, but I'm actually looking forward to this match. I like all 4 of these guys; we don't get enough Naka antics. It's usually just him getting squashed, so this should be a treat.



PlacidSanity said:


> Also Shida does a decent Tifa.




--------------------------

"I have a huge keloidal scar on the back of my head"

Speaking as someone who has 4 of the damn things, I wouldn't wish them on anyone. Unsightly as shit and uncomfortable.
Hope dude's treating it properly. I didn't think white people could get them tho. Huh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Statlander and Shida have faced once and Statlander holds the win.  Hell she kicked out of her running knee and M Driver so I'm guessing Shida gets her win back.
> 
> Also Shida does a decent Tifa.


Or shida beats nyla and stat is her first challenger since they already have history


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

"Impress me" yells Spears from the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Or shida beats nyla and stat is her first challenger since they already have history



In high agreement with this a Shida and Statlander can work well in the ring.  But chances are the Native Beast will get the win over Shida to build up her title reign until they get someone they want to put her over.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

>Mini Skirt Police
You will never find a more esoteric reference in american wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

So basically Naka and KENNY showing America DDT style of wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

"Hentai Slde"  fuck sakes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> In high agreement with this a Shida and Statlander can work well in the ring.  But chances are the Native Beast will get the win over Shida to build up her title reign until they get someone they want to put her over.


Shida is the hottest hand they got in the womens division unless they secretly signed sasha banks or some shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

We did it boys, we got Tony Schiavone to say "Hentai"

We can stop pretending to have a new wrestling promotion now. This was really the goal from the start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Jericho bringing up the sex doll Kenny had a match with.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't watch DDT
Is this match essentially what I can expect should I ever take the plunge?

----------

>OJ attacks Kenny right in front of the ref
Alaverz boutta blow a gasket.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't watch DDT
> Is this match essentially what I can expect should I ever take the plunge?


Literally yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't watch DDT
> Is this match essentially what I can expect should I ever take the plunge?
> 
> ----------
> ...


Pretty much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Anime does the better Hentai Slide.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

That match is gonna piss a lot of people off.

Loved it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anime does the better Hentai Slide.


But do they do the Orange posse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Brody with more mocking of Vince.

Also Jericho's commentary during the match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Brody being a manipulative cult leader and taking the piss out of Vince is funny, but I think the transition to a more professional look is starting to clash with the actual look of the creepers.

They gotta give them some cleaner masks and snappier outfits. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Jericho is gold


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> But do they do the Orange posse



In +18 doujins but there is little content on Wanna Be the Strongest.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> In +18 doujins but there is little content on Wanna Be the Strongest.


Well then they need to do it. Then they'll get more seasons


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Baker got fucked up, kripes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well then they need to do it. Then they'll get more seasons



Honestly, wanted Palacio to get animated.  It's another manga series on women's wrestling that is a fun read.  Not much in blatant fanservice as Strongest but a fun read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Baker got fucked up, kripes.



A bit worried Shida may have heat from that.  That is the second time Shida has made Baker bleed in the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> A bit worried Shida may have heat from that.  That is the second time Shida has made Baker bleed in the ring.


Probably not heat since people seem to love how crazy she looked. Plus it's odd how Baker gets hurt the most. I think she's just never gonna be good in ring.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Matt just threatened to eat Santana and Ortiz....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Matt just threatened to eat Santana and Ortiz....



Well he did say he enjoyed eating Puerto Rican.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably not heat since people seem to love how crazy she looked. Plus it's odd how Baker gets hurt the most. I think she's just never gonna be good in ring.


There are multiple things at play here

1. She is the most frail wrestler i have ever met in person. Right up there is Kacy cantezaro
2. Shes a full time dentist. Doesnt leave alot of time to practice
3. She never got her indy reps in. She had like 40 matches over 3 years before she got signed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Brody McMahon to the ring.  Time to bury talent.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Brodie Lee, much like Vince McMahon, promised me something and then didn't deliver.

What was the "opportunity" to that creeper he was talking about?
Maybe we'll see next week?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Brodie Lee, much like Vince McMahon, promised me something and then didn't deliver.
> 
> What was the "opportunity" to that creeper he was talking about?
> Maybe we'll see next week?


Taking out Marko and forcing him to join?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

so Charlotte vs Io Shirai


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> so Charlotte vs Io Shirai


You mean a real american vs a foreign invader


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You mean a real american vs a foreign invader



Any different to Ripley match?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> so Charlotte vs Io Shirai



It's all the Taima chat has been bitching about whenever NXT comes up 

That said they have a bias, being based on a chan board and all.
What else has been happening on the show?  Any good?


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's all the Taima chat has been bitching about whenever NXT comes up
> 
> That said they have a bias, being based on a chan board and all.
> What else has been happening on the show?  Any good?



Literally just watched this fight and turned off ill watch the main event tommorw not in the mood to watch wrestling tbh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> Any different to Ripley match?


Io isnt as big as ripley so charlotte wont sell her offense, and will tap her while flexing a bicep at the camera


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Jericho references Meltz with that guard rail comment.
Check's in the mail for aid, Dave.

EDIT
Tony duplicates himself on commentary.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Io isnt as big as ripley so charlotte wont sell her offense, and will tap her while flexing a bicep at the camera



hopefully they bring the kubuki warriors down and make a faction


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Spears getting vicious.

NSFW Shida workout.

*Spoiler*: _Shida_


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spears getting vicious.
> 
> NSFW Shida workout.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shida_


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Crew had a rough time editing this last 20 minutes, huh?

Tony sound edit issue followed by a commercial after we just came back from one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

So Skee voine kept messing up the commercial break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn Jericho going off in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Damn Cody dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Finishers a shit but Cody also wins with the Figure Four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Alright episode tonight. Had a lot of ups and downs compared to last week which stayed pretty steady imo

Loved the tag match, Shida/Baker was surprisingly fun, Matt Hardy was good and the UFC style video package with Mox/Hagger is something they should really do more of.
Got kinda bored with the Cody match, and this Lee stuff is starting to fade for me a bit, won't lie. Also, while I liked the aforementioned Mox/Hager video package we really didn't need two.

Filling time is gonna be the main enemy of the brand as the weeks go on and more travel issues arise.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2020)

Not to make light of current events, but if I'm bein' really blunt, when speaking solely on my personal experience, I really haven't been all that buggered about the change in climate the last 4 weeks. If I were a more callous person I'd almost label it "peaceful" in a morbid way.

That said, if there's one hobby that it's absolutely zapping for me, it's wrestling. Seeing these guys flail about and make so many contentions due to circumstance is depressing. It's clearly more complicated than a schmo like me can probably gauge, but after watching WM and the last couple weeks of Dynamite, both these shows could really stand to take a fucking break.

But they won't.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spears getting vicious.
> 
> NSFW Shida workout.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shida_



came back the right time 



Jon Moxley said:


> Damn Cody dead





PlacidSanity said:


> Finishers a shit but Cody also wins with the Figure Four.



who won Cody or Ten?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> who won Cody or Ten?



Cody, won with a pin via FIgure Four.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Honestly this pandemic has been very hectic on everyone I believe.  I've spent three weeks in the hospital (one for renal failure and two for quarantine due to a fever and flu like symptoms) and glad to be out but only after the stay at home orders were given in my county.    Doesn't help that the store I tend to visit for OOP anime is close for the duration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cody, won with a pin via FIgure Four.



so Shawn still jobbing


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> so Shawn still jobbing



Was expecting Archer to run in but then this is probably going to Darby getting a win off of Cody when the face.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Too bad it isnt like a cash in suitcase 



PlacidSanity said:


> Was expecting Archer to run in but then this is probably going to Darby getting a win off of Cody when the face.



So cody never said he wont be a champion in AEW just not world champ right


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> hopefully they bring the kubuki warriors down and make a faction



All depends on Kairi contract.



PlacidSanity said:


> Spears getting vicious.
> 
> NSFW Shida workout.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shida_



Dude, I'm going to allow this but damn it was borderline.


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> All depends on Kairi contract.



Swear she signed a new one ?



> Dude, I'm going to allow this but damn it was borderline.



please don't remove I need to come back to it later tonight  for " research "


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> came back the right time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody won by figure four lock pin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> T
> So cody never said he wont be a champion in AEW just not world champ right



Expecting Archer to go through his bracket without much problems, the Cody or Allen can go either way depending if Darby is drawing.  But guessing that this leads to the Cody/Archer confrontation then.



Nemesis said:


> Dude, I'm going to allow this but damn it was borderline.



Thanks.  Honestly that the only Shida vid I'll be posting as it was the one I thought was the water down.  That girl has done some gravure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> All depends on Kairi contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm going to allow this but damn it was borderline.



I don't blame you if you did 

I was appreciative of Plad's wonderful gift but also was nervous for him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Expecting Archer to go through his bracket without much problems, the Cody or Allen can go either way depending if Darby is drawing.  But guessing that this leads to the Cody/Archer confrontation then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Honestly that the only Shida vid I'll be posting as it was the one I thought was the water down one.  That girl has done some gravure.


can't even rep you ya damn mad lad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 8, 2020)

Just finished watching highlights for the Caimpa/Gargano match.  So the Garganos can finally close the chapter on their feud with Caimpa as Jonny's wife got involved.  Honestly thought she turned on her husband with that low blow but ended up being a ploy as it was revealed moments later he work a jockstrap/protector around his loins.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2020)

Why did Candice get involved?  If this was meant to close out the feud; her involvement makes no sense to me.

also I hear the match was like Edge vs Orton and simply wasn’t very good.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't blame you if you did
> 
> I was appreciative of Plad's wonderful gift but also was nervous for him



Honestly, the ONLY reason I'm not doing anything about it is that half the avatars/banners on this forum are anime women open leg underwear.  Plus you don't see anything. As a mod I had to you know triple check it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did Candice get involved?  If this was meant to close out the feud; her involvement makes no sense to me.
> 
> also I hear the match was like Edge vs Orton and simply wasn’t very good.



Edge and Orton had a good start and finish.  With a middle that should have been cut, where the only saving grace was seeing Paul in the backstage area before he hid to not break his Kafabe as Brock's advocate.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2020)

I don’t know what Kairi’s contract situation is.  But she has at least one wwe match left to perform.  Kairi and Asuka rematch with Bliss and Cross set for Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly, the ONLY reason I'm not doing anything about it is that half the avatars/banners on this forum are anime women open leg underwear.  Plus you don't see anything. As a mod I had to you know triple check it




Again that's the only vid of Shida I will be posting as it's the one that was water down enough to post in this forum's rule.   This also reminds me of the times I had to PM the late Xiammes or other mods on Ava/Sig sets I wanted to show off.  Truthfully,  I should have PM you on the vid.  Also, I'm still processing that Xiammes is gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spears getting vicious.
> 
> NSFW Shida workout.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shida_



Oh my god!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

I find it absolutely disingenuous that people are praising Britt Baker for the work she’s doing right now. Just because she improved a tad from being potentially the worst character of the year, does not mean she’s doing well. Her character is good on paper, but her promo delivery is horrible. 

She speaks way too fast for a heel, she sounds like one of those shitty Surfer sting promos from the early 90s but at least sting wasn’t reading from a script.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Edge and Orton had a good start and finish.  With a middle that should have been cut, where the only saving grace was seeing Paul in the backstage area before he hid to not break his Kafabe as Brock's advocate.


The only thing good about the match was the finish and I’m not talking about the story it told, I’m talking about when the ref counted to 10.


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> can't even rep you ya damn mad lad



Archer going over Cody right?



PlacidSanity said:


> Just finished watching highlights for the Caimpa/Gargano match.  So the Garganos can finally close the chapter on their feud with Caimpa as Jonny's wife got involved.  Honestly thought she turned on her husband with that low blow but ended up being a ploy as it was revealed moments later he work a jockstrap/protector around his loins.





Rukia said:


> Why did Candice get involved?  If this was meant to close out the feud; her involvement makes no sense to me.
> 
> also I hear the match was like Edge vs Orton and simply wasn’t very good.





Nemesis said:


> Edge and Orton had a good start and finish.  With a middle that should have been cut, where the only saving grace was seeing Paul in the backstage area before he hid to not break his Kafabe as Brock's advocate.



I enjoyed the Edge/Orton match tbh, just felt a bit long and after watching Gargano/Caimpa i got flashbacks of the Edge/Orton match def should of done it later in the month not so soon after the WM match

also if Edge/orton was 10 mins shorter Id go from like to love, I just got lost in the investment im a true fan of both guys from my kid days so they sucked me in 



Rukia said:


> I don’t know what Kairi’s contract situation is.  But she has at least one wwe match left to perform.  Kairi and Asuka rematch with Bliss and Cross set for Smackdown.



 so she going to NJPW or AEW?



Kisame3rd14 said:


> The only thing good about the match was the finish and I’m not talking about the story it told, I’m talking about when the ref counted to 10.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Archer going over Cody right?


Cody aint making it  past darby


> so she going to NJPW or AEW?


Stardom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Archer going over Cody right?


 Should be.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody aint making it  past darby
> 
> Stardom


Still could go to AEW if they give her the same contract as Bea, Yuka , and Riho


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody aint making it  past darby
> 
> Stardom



Archer better interfere to get him pinned by darby 



Jon Moxley said:


> Should be.







Jon Moxley said:


> Still could go to AEW if they give her the same contract as Bea, Yuka , and Riho



Im just going say it, Im not a fan of AEW women's division so in my eyes if she ent thier she would sice it up to me soooo, im also against every WWE person that leaves has t go to AEW so im torn


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Stardom



My thoughts exactly.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I find it absolutely disingenuous that people are praising Britt Baker for the work she’s doing right now.



>Disengenuous

Ain't that deep. Standards for her are just lower, so seeing her get more in tune with her character and work a match without being too snooze inducing tracks for some.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody aint making it  past darby
> 
> Stardom



This.  It's already known the owner of Stardom wants Saine and Shiria back so probably hear news of money offers when their contracts with the WWE are up.  Plus Stardom is own by Bushi Road so they have some money to work with.  Speaking of Bushi Road, the fuck is my King of Braves cards.  Gaogaigar vs Betterman is coming down the home stretch in it's story and I want merchandise for it before the inevitable anime announcement.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

Kairi would be wasted in AEW, she should just go to Stardom and come here once a month or so like Bea.


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kairi would be wasted in AEW, she should just go to Stardom and come here once a month or so like Bea.



I like this idea


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kairi would be wasted in AEW, she should just go to Stardom and come here once a month or so like Bea.



No she wouldn't, but Stardom would most definitely be a better fit for her. They want her there, they can toootally afford it now, I feel like the tone of the show fits her better, and honestly I get the weird feeling she's sick of us, so back to Sunrise Land she goes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Still could go to AEW if they give her the same contract as Bea, Yuka , and Riho


True enough i guess


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)

Jeff Hardy was considered as a replacement for Roman Reigns at _WrestleMania 36_ before WWE went with Braun Strowman, according to .
Whoever faced Goldberg was going to win, as the Hall of Famer didn’t have any more dates on his current deal, per WrestleTalk. He wasn’t interested in adding more, either.
Sticking with Bill,  says his winning the Universal title in Saudi Arabia was a last minute decision. Goldberg lobbied for the change since he sees his character as a superhero and thought losing to a monster like The Fiend would hurt his image with younger fans.
The site also says Bray Wyatt “eventually agreed to put him [Goldberg] over, which might have gained him some more favor with the locker room.”
 this shit


----------



## Shirker (Apr 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Sticking with Bill,  says his winning the Universal title in Saudi Arabia was a last minute decision. Goldberg lobbied for the change since he sees his character as a superhero and thought losing to a monster like The Fiend would hurt his image with younger fans.



"Duly noted, dork" - Super hero for the younger fans, Bill Goldberg (2020)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

Oldberg; a Saudi superhero.


----------



## Bump (Apr 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "Duly noted, dork" - Super hero for the younger fans, Bill Goldberg (2020)





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Oldberg; a Saudi superhero.





Fact the Fiend has amazing merch sales so  however the Fiend would of been jobbed out to Roman and with him pulling out I think Vince would of kept the belt on him till Rumble?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bump said:


> Fact the Fiend has amazing merch sales so  however the Fiend would of been jobbed out to Roman and with him pulling out I think Vince would of kept the belt on him till Rumble?


As much as it would’ve sucked, I was actually looking forward to Roman going over Wyatt. It might have hurt the Fiend but I doubt it; the caveat being it would’ve  turned Roman heel to us smarks again. 

There’s also the “Hail Mary” possibility that Bray talks Vince into letting him go over like he did with Bryan and have Roman turn into a more aggressive tweener.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2020)

Mitb was canceled?  I’m not surprised.  But I thought they could have waited another week or two to make a decision.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> As much as it would’ve sucked, I was actually looking forward to Roman going over Wyatt. It might have hurt the Fiend but I doubt it; the caveat being it would’ve  turned Roman heel to us smarks again.
> 
> There’s also the “Hail Mary” possibility that Bray talks Vince into letting him go over like he did with Bryan and have Roman turn into a more aggressive tweener.


I'd just make it Bray and not the Fiend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I'd just make it Bray and not the Fiend.


In regards to oldberg or Roman?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2020)

I would have had Bray vs Goldberg, and Fiend vs Roman.
bray losing to Goldberg preserves the aura of the Fiend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I would have had Bray vs Goldberg, and Fiend vs Roman.
> bray losing to Goldberg preserves the aura of the Fiend.


I don’t see how that benefits anyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump said:


> Archer better interfere to get him pinned by darby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well true I suppose.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2020)

See you Revival.  I just never thought you guys were that good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> See you Revival.  I just never thought you guys were that good.


They are one of the best tag teams in the world. They just arent flashy. At all.

If you actually break down what they are doing its all top notch though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2020)

YOU guys are all stupid to think that Roman would go heel 

Oh, and The Revival is one of the best tag teams in the world and could give The Elite a run for their money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

WWE told Revival that the Elite were right.... [HASHTAG]#FTR[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> See you Revival.  I just never thought you guys were that good.



Rukia said FTR


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 10, 2020)

American football is dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> American football is dead.


That's what happens when Vince tried to put himself over GOD in Backlash 06


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They are one of the best tag teams in the world. They just arent flashy. At all.
> 
> If you actually break down what they are doing its all top notch though


I’m going to have to reserve my judgement until I see a promo from them outside of the WWE. 


Jake CENA said:


> YOU guys are all stupid to think that Roman would go heel
> 
> Oh, and The Revival is one of the best tag teams in the world and could give The Elite a run for their money.


Hence why I called it a “Hail Mary” option.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m going to have to reserve my judgement until I see a promo from them outside of the WWE.



Fair enough


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's what happens when Vince tried to put himself over GOD in Backlash 06



God getting his win back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> God getting his win back.


With a vengeance


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> With a vengeance



So how much has this cost Vince by the way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how much has this cost Vince by the way.



Not sure. My estimate is about 100 million dollars but I'm no analyst


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

RIP Sports


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2020)

This is all Linda’s fault


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> God getting his win back.



Releasing a global pandemic to bury Vince is such classic Vince booking. God needs to stop stealing ideas from WWE and focus on his own show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Releasing a global pandemic to bury Vince is such classic Vince booking. God needs to stop stealing ideas from WWE and focus on his own show.


God reading comment from  Shirker : hmm another talent to bury I see


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> God reading comment from  Shirker : hmm another talent to bury I see



*When you aren't booked consistently anyway, but hearing the boss wants to bury you means you'll at least get more screen time.*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2020)

XFL got buried harder by Vince than Zack Ryder did when he got himself over.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> XFL got buried harder by Vince than Zack Ryder did when he got himself over.



Bunch of staff laid off, footballers that were given a chance are now out a season, hundreds of MILLIONS of dollars down the drain...

..and yet I still think the Ryder thing was worse. I'm only _partially_ joking


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bunch of staff laid off, footballers that were given a chance are now out a season, hundreds of MILLIONS of dollars down the drain...
> 
> ..and yet I still think the Ryder thing was worse. I'm only _partially_ joking


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

So Moxley vs Seth who we got?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump said:


> So Moxley vs Seth who we got?


Why you ask?


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Why you ask?



Smackdown is shit and Id like to see Seths current jesus persona against Mox destruction 

thinking Mox goes over


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2020)

Bump said:


> Smackdown is shit and Id like to see Seths current jesus persona against Mox destruction
> 
> thinking Mox goes over


If WWE then Seth wins.


If AEW Mox wins and in neutral

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2020)

If WWE Seth will win because Ambrose because he'll will do something Ambrosey.  If it is outside WWE right now Mox will beat Tyler Black because Mox is Money right now.


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> If WWE then Seth wins.
> 
> 
> If AEW Mox wins and in neutral





Nemesis said:


> If WWE Seth will win because Ambrose because he'll will do something Ambrosey.  If it is outside WWE right now Mox will beat Tyler Black because Mox is Money right now.



Mox is cash right now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> If WWE Seth will win because Ambrose because he'll will do something Ambrosey.  If it is outside WWE right now Mox will beat Tyler Black because Mox is Money right now.



Mox would win the feud but Black would be a world class heel if he was on the indies. Not only is he naturally an asshole but he was also rejected by the community while he was in ROH.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Mox would win the feud but Black would be a world class heel if he was on the indies. Not only is he naturally an asshole but he was also rejected by the community while he was in ROH.



Oh I wasn't meant to be piling on the Seth hate with that.  My comment was more about how over Mox is right now (Likely the most over guy in the world right now) and it would take a dumb booking choice to have anyone go over him for a couple of months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 10, 2020)

Seth is a great Heel, even in WWE honestly he plays the Heel great, loved blonde streak seth


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't know much about Tyler Black so I have no input, but if we're talking to-the-day-current Seth vs Mox, Mox wins. Handily, actually. Seth's current character (Literal Crossfit Jesus), while kinda fun from what I've seen, is sort've a midcard-esque gimmick. From what I can tell the only reason it's main event is because it's Seth and the WWE likes forcing weird memes past their scope. Nemesis is right, having that guy go up against a hot prime Mox and lose would be trashfire booking.

In an ideal world, where Seth was the cowardly-but-shifty yellow-streak heel of old (or even Black, I guess), vs this fine tuned Mox, it'd be more of an even balance. I sorta like the idea of him being the MJF to Mox's Cody: a talented little weasel that keeps finding ways to cheat Mox out of victories hopefully leading to a blowoff.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

The Forgotten Sons dominated NXT?  Damn.  Graves is just straight up lying.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

XFL failing this quick is like the flukiest thing ever.  I’m not going to criticize Vince this time.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe I am just showcasing my personal taste.  But I feel like they need to split Sasha and Alexa.  The women’s division on Raw is dead.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> (Likely the most over guy in the world right now)


Orange cassidy has entered the chat


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Orange cassidy has entered the chat



I stick by my comment.  Cassidy is up there though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Being over is not the same as getting a big pop. That’s not to say Cassidy isn’t over, because he is but he’s not as over as his pop would suggest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I stick by my comment.  Cassidy is up there though.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Being over is not the same as getting a big pop. That’s not to say Cassidy isn’t over, because he is but he’s not as over as his pop would suggest.




Well cross referencing monthy and year to date sales on pro wrestling tees the only dude moving more merch than cassidy is jericho

Which makes since because jericho has like 40 shirts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Orange cassidy has entered the chat


Moxley was over with NJPW and AEW and even some WWE fans still .

Cassidy's over in AEW but he's yet to cross over to other fans


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Well cross referencing monthy and year to date sales on pro wrestling tees the only dude moving more merch than cassidy is jericho
> 
> Which makes since because jericho has like 40 shirts


Pro wrestling tees is great but it’s still only frequented by a niche audience. When he starts adding new fans to the product we can start to consider him over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Would AEW ratings be lower without Jericho?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Would AEW ratings be lower without Jericho?


Much lower


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Much lower


What about Omega?  The Bucks?  Cody?  Is anyone else significantly impacting their business?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What Omega?  The Bucks?  Cody?  Is anyone else significantly impacting their business?


I’d say there’s a dedicated elite fan base of about 200-300k that would follow the gang no matter where they go, then you total new fans from tv and casuals unhappy with WWE and I’d say Jericho has a dedicated core of about ~200k.

These numbers are speculative of course just using things like online followers, viewership for certain events, and content views. The biggest variable being how much does MOX draw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Would AEW ratings be lower without Jericho?


Would you watch a wrestling show without heels?

Because without jericho aew would have been named Cody and friends


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2020)

good thing Roman was able to GTFO of mania


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> good thing Roman was able to GTFO of mania


Umm..........it's possible ........ that the guy who had it....made contact with Roman .....


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Umm..........it's possible ........ that the guy who had it....made contact with Roman .....



Looking at the article it looks like WWE are trying to spin it with a "When he last saw the guys that gave him it, he never got into contact with talent." but still it's only a matter of time before a member of the talent is going to be infected (If 80% of the public is the outcome) so I stick by the good thing Roman was able to get the fuck out of there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Looking at the article it looks like WWE are trying to spin it with a "When he last saw the guys that gave him it, he never got into contact with talent." but still it's only a matter of time before a member of the talent is going to be infected (If 80% of the public is the outcome) so I stick by the good thing Roman was able to get the fuck out of there.


True I guess I'm nervous that he might have had it for a while now and they just decided to announce it this week.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hmm.  Definitely can’t imagine Ronda coming back given her recent comments.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Ronda stirring up shit on Twitter 

I think it’s a work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

They need to force Vince out.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Pro wrestling tees is great but it’s still only frequented by a niche audience. *When he starts adding new fans to the product we can start to consider him over*.



MFW ain't no over wrestlers.



I shouldn't laugh... I *really* shouldn't... but I've had a shite day and this WWE and UFC stuff has gone full fledge comedy and regrettably,  this* broke* me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> MFW ain't no over wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s dubious amounts of reporting from Meltzer that suggests otherwise. AEW is largely comprised of its own fan base most have which were built from BTE. The elite(Kenny & Yb), Jericho, and Mox are all draws. I’m sure there’s an argument that could be made for Cody helping to retain older viewers.

Point being AEW will do 850k with or without OC.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need to force Vince out.



When you have 50%+1 ownership of the company and have that much stubbornness the only way out is death.  Even then I'm sure Vince has his will sorted out that the first decade has to go a certain way.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 11, 2020)

Vince should come out and do a promo about no selling covid19 to restore faith to the masses


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

There’s a way to force him and say he’s incompetent.


----------



## Bump (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> There’s a way to force him and say he’s incompetent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Funny but where was street hood Vince in that vid.  That's as pretty much out of touch of having an old man speaking hood.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

@Jon Moxley 

Going to be watching Toonami tonight.  It's a marathon night with DB Kai on the Cell Sage.  Next week I think schedule goes back to normal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Score Girl season 2 is on Netflix now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> @Jon Moxley
> 
> Going to be watching Toonami tonight.  It's a marathon night with DB Kai on the Cell Sage.  Next week I think schedule goes back to normal.


Ah ok . I might post just to post then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Hi Score Girl season 2 is on Netflix now.




Might take a look at the series.  Currently watching The Soul Taker from my anime home media library.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2020)

I thought for a second that Ronda might be pulling a trick by shitting on the fans. It would set her up for the ultimate heel return if she came back at another Wrestlemania or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 11, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I thought for a second that Ronda might be pulling a trick by shitting on the fans. It would set her up for the ultimate heel return if she came back at another Wrestlemania or something.



Wouldn't be surprise if that turns out to be the case.  Vince is going to need draws to recoup what the XFL closure will eventually cost him, not to mention the current situation with the quarantines the states are asking for.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 11, 2020)

Pretty sad when the part time attraction who comes in as a rookie and out works the entire division is able to sit at home and work the workers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2020)

I want Ronda to murder Bayley on live tv and take her belt for good


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2020)

Being a wrestler is a stressful, unforgiving job suitable only for the hard working and incredibly passionate.

That said, in the information age, there are times where it becomes laughably easy.
Just pull an occasional "I was only pretending to be retarded" and you're pretty much set.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 12, 2020)

She just did a yt cooking thing with Gordon Ramsey last week where she was introduced as a current WWE superstar, it was an obvious work.


For all the internet and insight behind the curtain, people are more easily worked than ever before. Half the IWC think Cornette really hates the Bucks and Omega when Omega has outright said he knows it’s a work but refuses to  play ball because he doesn’t benefit from it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> it was an obvious work.



Yes


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Funny but where was street hood Vince in that vid.  That's as pretty much out of touch of having an old man speaking hood.


him and regal were on some other shit in that period.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2020)

This whole Ronda thing is hilarious.  People are being worked and acting like she's serious.  Not sure if they don't realise it is a work or want to win their internet points trying to be the one that gets to be smark of the night with Ronda bashing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2020)

It's embarrassing frankly.
Kinda tired of the shit tossed at wrestling fans being justified because of this juvenile crap.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2020)

Rowdy is a good heel


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It's embarrassing frankly.
> Kinda tired of the shit tossed at wrestling fans being justified because of this juvenile crap.



Jericho was right when he turned heel on HBK calling the fans hypocrites and parasites. 
Bryan was right when he called them Fickle.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't be surprise if that turns out to be the case.  Vince is going to need draws to recoup what the XFL closure will eventually cost him, not to mention the current situation with the quarantines the states are asking for.



Yeah exactly. And this caused WWE to get a ton of press coverage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

WOOO what a week !!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

Bump said:


> Rowdy is a good heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> This whole Ronda thing is hilarious.  People are being worked and acting like she's serious.  Not sure if they don't realise it is a work or want to win their internet points trying to be the one that gets to be smark of the night with Ronda bashing.


do I need to show you the clip of her on Ellen Degeneres victimizing self?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2020)

The hell is this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is this.


AEW made gifs of their roster.

Need to find the others


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2020)

Well we already know Nyla Rose's one.


Oh wait.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well we already know Nyla Rose's one.
> 
> 
> Oh wait.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yeah exactly. And this caused WWE to get a ton of press coverage.



Yeah I could see Ronda coming back at Survivor Series if this thing gets cleared up, team ronda vs team Becky, Shana chokes becky the fuck out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



DDP is the real MVP of wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> DDP is the real MVP of wrestling.


Can he get a lifetime achievement? He's a national treasure.


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> DDP is the real MVP of wrestling.



He has saved wrestling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Cool so DDP let Jake back in but has to be in quarantine.  I recall didn't Jake do a recent interview stating that if he left DDP's house for the AEW appearance he was not allowed to come back due to virus concerns.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool so DDP let Jake back in but has to be in quarantine.  I recall didn't Jake do a recent interview stating that if he left DDP's house for the AEW appearance he was not allowed to come back due to virus concerns.


Never heard this


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bump said:


> Rowdy is a good heel


Ironically she’s never been a heel in WWE. At best you could say she was a tweener leading up to WM, but she’s never been full out heel.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ironically she’s never been a heel in WWE. At best you could say she was a tweener leading up to WM, but she’s never been full out heel.



Heck, as far as I was concerned she was a straight-up babyface.
Not only was her story the only one that made any fucking sense in that triple threat, if you track it from arrival to departure, she had every right to be pissed off at all these nutjobs she was surrounded by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Rock just said he watches AEW and loves it .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

So begins the Being The Elite week


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2020)

Not going to lie, Matt Hardy has turned me off from AEW. I haven’t watched an episode since his debut, just keeping up with results and watching highlights.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Worth repeating, DDP is the goat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Ronda should've stuck with the interview. Twitter ranting obviously makes it a work. Ugh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Jesus Christ. What is it that Kennedy did? Am I forgetting something?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, Matt Hardy has turned me off from AEW. I haven’t watched an episode since his debut, just keeping up with results and watching highlights.


Don't worry I get you. Seth turned me off from WWE completely.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Don't worry I get you. Seth turned me off from WWE completely.


No audience has killed WWE for me, wrestlemania was a must watch but after that I could care less. I’ve started rewatching old JCP-NWA PPVs and they’re much more enjoyable than both of the current shows.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No audience has killed WWE for me, wrestlemania was a must watch but after that I could care less. I’ve started rewatching old JCP-NWA PPVs and they’re much more enjoyable than both of the current shows.



Yeah I've enjoyed the old school shows that NWA has put out . 

Was nice seeing a Harley Race promo in it's entirety

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

The sheeel' overall almost killed the WWE. Ambrose fucked off to save himself. Seth got completely devoured by the WWE machine, and Roman is a Cena but inferior in every way possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

FFS. No wonder heels can't be heels in the WWE. Fuck this soft ass timeline where TV shows can't even have villains anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The sheeel' overall almost killed the WWE. Ambrose fucked off to save himself. Seth got completely devoured by the WWE machine, and Roman is a Cena but inferior in every way possible.



so you're blaming the shield for the bad bookings, mismanagement of others and Seth's dickish ways?

Ok then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> so you're blaming the shield for the bad bookings, mismanagement of others and Seth's dickish ways?
> 
> Ok then



I blame the "Shield" in its entirety. That includes the wrestlers, but obviously it's not their fault alone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I blame the "Shield" in its entirety. That includes the wrestlers, but obviously it's not their fault alone.


So before that....other than DB and Punk, you literally had nothing interesting going on.

So if they hadn't come ......WWE wouldn't have been better off.

You can hate how over powered they became but that's cause Vince picked Roman, and Hunter picked Seth.

Ambrose was just there to be the carrier, so they "kept" him strong.


In the end , WWE has signed everyone in the world and so the roster is stronger for it but the booking has been consistently bad. Shield is gone so why bitch about it now? Moxley's shown up as one of the top guys in the world right now ....so why drag him down now?

Basically this complaint made sense in 2017. Not 2020.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Basically this complaint made sense in 2017. Not 2020.



Nothing has changed, except Ambrose fucked off (still ambrose but Cody is making better use of him), Rollins has become completely unbearable, and Roman got sick. Literally none of them improved, Rollins even declined, Roman at least has an excuse. They're still the most boring main eventers in an era of boring bland rosters.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 13, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nothing has changed, expect Ambrose fucked off (still ambrose but Cody is making better use of him), Rollins has become completely unbearable, and Roman got sick. Literally none of them improved, Rollins even declined, Roman at least has an excuse. They're still the most boring main eventers in an era of boring bland rosters.



I mean I can't really say much else if you ignored the whole post but you're pretty much wrong. 

You just don't like wrestling anymore and that's fine.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2020)

lol, this convo. 

Jon, I don't think that he's saying that the shield members themselves ruined anything or something, just that their work over the years has been a huge issue of diminishing returns, which... I mean yeah it was.

On the subject of blame tho, as is always the case when this discussion comes up, I hold as steadfastly as ever that it's not arguable to point fingers at anyone or anything but the clearly obvious party.

It used to be. There was a time where the tango between the boss's decisions and the talent's ceiling was perceived to be 50/50. We know too much nowadays for it to be anything else but a pipe dream, period.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

Get the fuck off the N64 you fraud.   For fuck's sake, I know difficulty was on beginner but for him not to finish a match before the run ins, and he couldn't one man them either.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 13, 2020)

I disagree with the statement that none of the shield members have improved. Roman is a much better worker and Ambrose as MOX finally has some big match credibility. Rollins who is easily the most polished out of the three, has had good runs but can’t sustain heat due to the backstage landscape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

So we are getting a recap of the main event of WM 36?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok, I'm out.  They literally need a crowd reaction for these skits.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Get the fuck off the N64 you fraud.   For fuck's sake, I know difficulty was on beginner but for him not to finish a match before the run ins, and he couldn't one man them either.



Ah I thought this was clever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean I can't really say much else if you ignored the whole post but you're pretty much wrong.
> 
> You just don't like wrestling anymore and that's fine.



Or just accept the fact that I don't rate the sheel' highly as solo acts and get that salt outta your pantsu.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2020)

I read about Kairi.  Maybe she is leaving after all?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, Matt Hardy has turned me off from AEW. I haven’t watched an episode since his debut, just keeping up with results and watching highlights.


Broken isn't for everyone


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2020)

Too many wwe castoffs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Ah I thought this was clever.




I fear he'll bastardized the No Mercy gameplay.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Get the fuck off the N64 you fraud.   For fuck's sake, I know difficulty was on beginner but for him not to finish a match before the run ins, and he couldn't one man them either.


Punishment will be having to play Thunder on the Playstation one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Punishment will be having to play Thunder on the Playstation one.



Nay, his contrition will be to play N64's WCW Backstage Assault.  Ten minutes of that shitplay and he'll be kissing the fan's asses to take him back.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Punishment will be having to play Thunder on the Playstation one.



Thunder wasn't the worst.  There's always in your house.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nay, his contrition will be to play N64's WCW Backstage Assault.  Ten minutes of that shitplay and he'll be kissing the fan's asses to take him back.


I don't know if woods deserves this harsh a punishment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or just accept the fact that I don't rate the sheel' highly as solo acts and get that salt outta your pantsu.



Guess so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Thunder wasn't the worst.  There's always in your house.


wasn't that just like all those other wrestling games from that snes/genesis era? meanwhile thunder was this,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Thunder wasn't the worst.  There's always in your house.




Didn't know Pit Fighter had a sequel that was a wrestling game.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Too many wwe castoffs.


They’re starting to get that reputation, especially when strapping the rocket to guys like Hardy and Harper who should be low/mid card mechanics.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean I can't really say much else if you ignored the whole post but you're pretty much wrong.
> 
> You just don't like wrestling anymore and that's fine.



Pushing one guy would never work

I miss the old times with main eventers having their own factions and killing each other every week

We can’t have that now because of small minded suits and senile old Vince at the helm


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Pit Fighter had a sequel that was a wrestling game.



Funny enough the game that was released before this had a similar premise (wrestlemania) and was actually decent


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> wasn't that just like all those other wrestling games from that snes/genesis era? meanwhile thunder was this,



Nah you're thinking raw/royal rumble/steel cage.

Those were good for the time even if they had ljn logo on them


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Pit Fighter had a sequel that was a wrestling game.


The nostalgia, damn. That was my first video game when I got my PS1 In ‘97 IIRC.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

Never owned a PS1 but I do recall back in my freshmen days of college I would visit a friend that had one and we would play WWF Attitude.  But then it was a time where we would split the cost with other friends on the monthly PPVs and pizza and drinks.  Good times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2020)

That’s the wrestling game I remember playing at the arcade.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2020)

The only two wrestling games that matter.

Also I love how Queen Ronda is working all the marks and WWE female wrestlers by telling the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2020)

Here Comes the Pain was probably the last one I consistently played smh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

HCTP and No Mercy are the popular choices, I really enjoyed Smackdown 2 and SVR 2007(?).


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ironically she’s never been a heel in WWE. At best you could say she was a tweener leading up to WM, but she’s never been full out heel.



Tweener in wrestling land but outside since her rise in MMA she is a super heel, fans and media turned on her she does it without even trying 



Shirker said:


> Heck, as far as I was concerned she was a straight-up babyface.
> Not only was her story the only one that made any fucking sense in that triple threat, if you track it from arrival to departure, she had every right to be pissed off at all these nutjobs she was surrounded by.



Internet Heel



Jon Moxley said:


> Rock just said he watches AEW and loves it .



Sense him on BETE soon 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ronda should've stuck with the interview. Twitter ranting obviously makes it a work. Ugh.



Thats how current heels are made from people that arent wrestling born lads, twitter rants and shitting on the business  just how its done


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2020)

No Mercy was my game.. Sadly the cartridge I had broke and will have to look for a new one.  Hoping when Half Price reopens I can find a replacement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> The only two wrestling games that matter.
> 
> Also I love how Queen Ronda is working all the marks and WWE female wrestlers by telling the truth.



Best game, thankgod I still have my copies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump said:


> Tweener in wrestling land but outside since her rise in MMA she is a super heel, fans and media turned on her she does it without even trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shitting on the current industry might be a face move tbh tbf


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shitting on the current industry might be a face move tbh tbf



Not with Ronda, she shits on everything under the sun


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump said:


> Tweener in wrestling land but outside since her rise in MMA she is a super heel, fans and media turned on her she does it without even trying
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’re talking in the parameters of wrestling kayfabe, of course she was a heel in ufc/real life, look who her boyfriend is.


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We’re talking in the parameters of wrestling kayfabe, of course she was a heel in ufc/real life, look who her boyfriend is.



But she is outside just wrestling kayfabe so he outside status should weigh on her persona, some people that dont watch wrestling are going watch to see if she fucks up and cant wrestle she wasnt a full face in WWE, you are right a Tweener at best but waying more to Heel IMO

Also people saying the twitter stuff is a work I dont believe it, its just her


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump said:


> But she is outside just wrestling kayfabe so he outside status should weigh on her persona, some people that dont watch wrestling are going watch to see if she fucks up and cant wrestle she wasnt a full face in WWE, you are right a Tweener at best but waying more to Heel IMO
> 
> Also people saying the twitter stuff is a work I dont believe it, its just her


Her real persona has nothing to do with how WWE presents her on screen. That’s why Seth’s recent face run failed, it’s also why fans clamored for Becky to turn face. Hell, AJ Styles is a super right wing bible thumping conservative, yet that has never been part of his character.


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Her real persona has nothing to do with how WWE presents her on screen. That’s why Seth’s recent face run failed, it’s also why fans clamored for Becky to turn face. Hell, AJ Styles is a super right wing bible thumping conservative, yet that has never been part of his character.



But none of them are outside wrestling kayfabe world,  i understand what your saying, im just implying that Ronda is a great Heel because of her persona behind the scenes of wwe kayfabe aswell as the outside the wrestling bubble


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Her real persona has nothing to do with how WWE presents her on screen. That’s why Seth’s recent face run failed, it’s also why fans clamored for Becky to turn face. *Hell, AJ Styles is a super right wing bible thumping conservative, yet that has never been part of his character.*



THE GAY COMMUNITY?


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

Didnt watch Raw but just saw Jerry Lawlers comment on Akira  no matter how funny you or others think it is, he gotta know the backlash was coming


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump said:


> But none of them are outside wrestling kayfabe world,  i understand what your saying, im just implying that Ronda is a great Heel because of her persona behind the scenes of wwe kayfabe aswell as the outside the wrestling bubble


I understand the sentiment, the question now becomes will WWE allow her to be presented as a heel when she comes back?

I could careless whatever they do with her because in the ring she’s a face to me. Stepped right into WWE and was instantly the best worker on the main roster outside of Asuka and Charlotte; plus she has that legitimate background and you can tell she takes pride in her improvement.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nah you're thinking raw/royal rumble/steel cage.
> 
> Those were good for the time even if they had ljn logo on them


I was thinking of that game that came before it on the same systems. Wrestlemania the arcade game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 14, 2020)

Bump said:


> But she is outside just wrestling kayfabe so he outside status should weigh on her persona, some people that dont watch wrestling are going watch to see if she fucks up and cant wrestle she wasnt a full face in WWE, you are right a Tweener at best but waying more to Heel IMO
> 
> Also people saying the twitter stuff is a work I dont believe it, its just her



Ronda was never a face nor a heel in WWE. She’s just doing whatever the fuck she wants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't like this .


----------



## Bump (Apr 14, 2020)

looks awesome


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 14, 2020)

None of these new champions can draw a single person to the arena smh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

If MJF just broke kayfabe over Covid-19, I’m going to be pissed. If he’s trolling, I’ll have to give him a round of applause.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't like this .


Matt is on the graphic? Ima head out now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2020)

Saw Dark Side of the ring.Only confirmed Jimmy killed his girl.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Just adding some UUDD to bring some entertainment from WWE wrestlers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Guys shit's going down today. I'll post more if I see more releases


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Luke Gallows and Eric Young have been added to the released.


Heath Slater gone as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

But the kids, who is going to pay for the kids?

Obligatory fuck Vince McMahon here because this isn't released because of lack of direction, these are releases because he wants to buy his yachts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

There's mention that there might be a big name or two released soon but I'll keep checking to see if it's true fellas.


Some dark times right now. Poor Heath's kids


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Bets on it being Roman and the Usos.  Roman because Vince decided that people should risk death in the ring ans Usos because Vince loves being spiteful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Bets on it being Roman and the Usos.  Roman because Vince decided that people should risk death in the ring ans Usos because Vince loves being spiteful.


I want to have faith that it's false . 

too many people getting axed


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

A serious Hurricane just left.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Kurt Angle and Aiden English have been released.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Wasn't Kurt only on a legends contract?  Why get rid of that unless having $1 billion in your account isn't enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Fit Finlay and IRS have also been given the boot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Mike Chioda and Sarah Logan are gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Lars Sullivan, Dana Brookes, No Way Jose, Mike Chioda all released


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Rowan
Sarah Logan
Mike Chioda (referee)
Primo
Epico
Billy Kidman (producer)
Pat Buck (producer)
Shawn Daivari (producer)
Scott Armstrong (producer)
Sarah Stock (producer)
Heath Slater
Kurt Angle (producer)
Shane Helms (producer)
Dave Finlay (producer)
Lance Storm (producer)
Mike Rotunda (producer)
Aiden English
Eric Young
Drake Maverick
Curt Hawkins
Karl Anderson
Luke Gallows
EC3
Lio Rush

That's the list so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Lars Sullivan, Dana Brookes, No Way Jose, Mike Chioda all released


where does it say lars sullivan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> where does it say lars sullivan?


Probably from reports that they're getting.  Im sure not everyone is gonna get future endeavored especially a dude who had issues .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Rowan
> Sarah Logan
> Mike Chioda (referee)
> Primo
> ...



Holy shit, WWE cutting talent out to retain cost.

Also aren't some of the people listed have recently reported to have signed 5 year deals.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, WWE cutting talent out to retain cost.
> 
> Also aren't some of the people listed have recently reported to have signed 5 year deals.


If youre a independent contractor and not an employees your contract means fuck all


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

More names

No Way Jose
Zack Ryder
Maria Kanellis
Mike Kanellis


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> More names
> 
> No Way Jose
> *Zack Ryder*
> ...



Guess that means now more 5k used Bossman figures.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Dark day guys


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If youre a independent contractor and not an employees your contract means fuck all



Sad but true.

And how the hell is the WWE considered "essential business" for it to keep taping during this quarantine time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Hasn't he been doing posting stuff like that for months.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hasn't he been doing posting stuff like that for months.


he either is being a douche or he got the call.

I don't see him joking about it like this.


He's gone dude. Rusev day is over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> he either is being a douche or he got the call.
> 
> I don't see him joking about it like this.
> 
> ...



Rusev Day official died when Vince put Lana with the BBC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

WWE confirmed that Rusev has been released.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

Dana Brooke made it??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dana Brooke made it??


NO reports are that she's also been released.

Gotta remember that not every wrestler will be listed on the future endeavors so some might be just fired normally.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Rusev is confirmed.

Both he and English should just tour together.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE confirmed that Rusev has been released.



"Rusev macha, Rusev ass on the couch!"   

WWE Legal: We own the right to the Rusev name along with your wife.

Rusev:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Damn.

So I take it the next round of releases will go come to SmackDown and 205 Live.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn.
> 
> So I take it the next round of releases will go come to SmackDown and 205 Live.


Probably.

They said about 100 people could be fired that includes roster, backstage, writers, and ring workers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

This is why it was a mistake for AEW to sign like a Tye Dillinger for example.  There are literally twenty better guys available now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Deonna Purrazzo and Aleksandar Jaksic are confirmed from NXT so far


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I blame Rusev somewhat for the end of Rusev Day.



Nemesis said:


> Deonna Purrazzo and Aleksandar Jaksic are confirmed from NXT so far



Purrazzo was just too bland.  But she will be fine somewhere else.

I do want to add that anyone released might have to wait a while before they can get hired anywhere.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Bray's not winning the universal title anytime soon with his tweet.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 15, 2020)

Release Corbin, keep Rusev


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

You know shit's serious when Chioda, Finley, and IRS got released. Those are like Vince's sirens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

Financial Team: Vince, we need to cut cos-
Vince: Rusev! Fire Rusev!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Release Corbin, keep Rusev


Thats stupid you cant keep rusev even if you tried he wont resign

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I know creative is bad.  But hopefully everyone understands that people just went from receiving a paycheck to not receiving a paycheck during a Great Depression level event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

So what's the casualty count up to now in releases from WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I know creative is bad.  But hopefully everyone understands that people just went from receiving a paycheck to not receiving a paycheck during a Great Depression level event.



To be fair I have never thought creative deserved the hate they got.  You could write the best storyline ever but less than an hour before raw Vince would easily rip it up and put out his shit.



PlacidSanity said:


> So what's the casualty count up to now in releases from WWE.



Around 30 right now that are named.  Both Wrestlers and backstage staff.

Jerry Soto been Furloughed

Also don't expect Smackdown names until Saturday.  Maybe even Monday.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Vince: "Fellas, we gotta hoard homies and waste cash cuz I have a phobia of T-Shirts"
Engage pandemic, potentially fucking up the tshirt budget
Vince: "ayylmao"

When this man's feet eventually grow tired from walking through the mortal plane, he'd better fall back-first, so as not to have the flames lick at his face.



PlacidSanity said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> And how the hell is the WWE considered "essential business" for it to keep taping during this quarantine time.



Because it's a wonderful company, a beautiful company. I've talked to many companies and this is among the ones doing the most tremendous things. Tremendous.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

gutted for them people fired, alot of top names gone


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 15, 2020)

This sucks. I'll miss my boys Rusev and Ryder.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

Someone said that they haven’t made the smackdown cuts yet?


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Someone said that they haven’t made the smackdown cuts yet?



Probly later in the week, honestly shocked that Luke and Karl are gone tho fk


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

So Lana isnt cut?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This sucks. I'll miss my boys Rusev and Ryder.



Rusev and Bennet sucks, but at the very least they wanted out anyway.

That Ryder was one of the guys vacated is just the fucking _worst_

Homie got himself over and was one of the first WWE stars to truly take advantage of this goofy Youtube thing, eventually making it so the crowd went nuts for him whenever he was present. A jobber, getting huge cheers through his own effort. Was given an appeasement push for a short while before ultimately getting buried 6 feet deep, dumped upon in every appearance after, repeatedly given up on whenever they'd throw him a tag team bone and in one occasion, ribbed in such a way that took money out of his pocket and wasted his family's time. And throughout all that, dude was still a company man because at the end of the day he was (in his mind) "allowed" to cash checks for his nerdy hobby and living his dream of having his name as part of a company he admired.

Well fuck all that compliance got him, because "the economy is fucked and we only have 5 billion duckets instead of 6. Gotta cut costs!" says the fucking essential service.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Rusev and Bennet sucks, but at the very least they wanted out anyway.
> 
> That Ryder was one of the guys vacated is just the fucking _worst_
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly. I'll never forget his WM moment. Dude always gave his all.

Woo woo woo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I was never a fan.  But the Rowan release is a shocking one.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 15, 2020)

They got even Slater. Goddammit he got kids.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I was never a fan.  But the Rowan release is a shocking one.



He's struck me as a "cutting room floor" guy for a while now, especially now that Luke's gone.



Kinjin said:


> They got even Slater. Goddammit he got kids.



RIP the dream of Heath completing the 3MB World Title win trilogy. 
At least he had that awesome tag title run.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump said:


> So Lana isnt cut?



Pretty Blonde woman, Vince won't let her get away.

Also remember it seems that this was just the raw lot.  We still have post NXT (except the couple mentioned) likely coming tomorrow and Smackdown Sat/Mon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

AEW on.  Colt going to be sacrificed to Archer to make the big guy look good.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> RIP the dream of Heath completing the 3MB World Title win trilogy.
> At least he had that awesome tag title run.


Jinder and Drew had to be released before they got a world title run. History will repeat itself!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

I wonder how many people are actually gonna be watching AEW tonight.
Wrestling is sad boy hours right now. Is anyone gonna be in the mood?



Kinjin said:


> Jinder and Drew had to be released before they got a world title run. History will repeat itself!



From the ashes of Covid 19 prevailing circumstances will rise the One Man Band.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Who did Archer knock the hell out in the crowd before entering the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I think we are months and months and months away from fans attending sporting events again.

and I think they should cancel the nba season.  They will not resume.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Pretty Blonde woman, Vince won't let her get away.
> 
> Also remember it seems that this was just the raw lot.  We still have post NXT (except the couple mentioned) likely coming tomorrow and Smackdown Sat/Mon



Blonde 



PlacidSanity said:


> AEW on.  Colt going to be sacrificed to Archer to make the big guy look good.



Archer better win this belt



Kinjin said:


> Jinder and Drew had to be released before they got a world title run. History will repeat itself!



Health going pin Lesnar in 2025, waitttt for it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

RIP Colt.  You got some offense in but Archer made you his bitch.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

>Britt Baker has to wrestle again presumably hours after getting her nose fucked up. 
wrasslers are a different breed, man.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> RIP Colt.  You got some offense in but Archer made you his bitch.



 hope Colt is not anter perfect 10 on AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Taz putting over Hager's choke submission.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Welp happy to be on tv jobber going to be sacrifice to Baker.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

>No bandages on Britt

Okay, either AEW worked the shit out of me, or these matches were filmed out of order.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> And how the hell is the WWE considered "essential business" for it to keep taping during this quarantine time.


 


Several mainstream media outlets are reporting that , who is currently running a pro-Trump Super PAC for his re-election campaign, committed to spending $18.5 million in the pro-Republican state of Florida. This took place on the same day (April 9th) that Florida designated WWE an “essential business”. With the order, it allowed Vince McMahon to be able to run SmackDown the following night (April 10th). McMahon is also now able to continue running live events in Florida.

According to journalists Jon Alba and Stephanie Coueignoux, Florida claimed WWE was deemed an “essential business” as it would “help the state’s economy”. How they are helping the economy with no fans in attendance is unknown.

For those unaware,  worked directly for the Trump administration from 2017 to 2019. She was the head of the Small Business Administration before becoming the head of the Trump re-election Super PAC.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Taz putting over Hager's choke submission.



If Hager beats Mox how big of an upset is it?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I assume this might be Aliyah’s last match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Jeez, Shida in the crowd and Jericho is calling for gang violence against her for the people she has beaten.

So Baker using a rope curb stomp as her finisher now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I assume this might be Aliyah’s last match.


1000%. Shes been in developmental for 5 yeaes and brought nothing to the table. She isnt even good in the ring. Shes out

Same with jessamun duke and marina shafir






Also aew remains the home of thicc women. God fucking bless you Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump said:


> If Hager beats Mox how big of an upset is it?


Pretty big but if they go that route who's beating him?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jeez, Shida in the crowd and Jericho is calling for gang violence against her for the people she has beaten.
> 
> So Baker using a rope curb stomp as her finisher now.


Now is not the time to be putting hands in mouths


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >No bandages on Britt
> 
> Okay, either AEW worked the shit out of me, or these matches were filmed out of order.



Think filmed and edited for thier order, gotta be

Waiting for NXT Fin match


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 1000%. Shes been in developmental for 5 yeaes and brought nothing to the table. She isnt even good in the ring. Shes out
> 
> Same with jessamun duke and marina shafir
> 
> ...


NXT has a lot of women.  A lot.  And some are never on television.  I could see about ten women getting released.  Hate to say it.  Sad but true.


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Pretty big but if they go that route who's beating him?



Mox?  Idk but Hager id give it to Harper after the Elite vs Inner circle and give us Dark Order vs inner circle 

And anyone asking Dark is going be face soon the internet are going turn em


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2020)

jessamun duke and marina shafir got fired @Rukia 

that would shock me


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jeez, Shida in the crowd and Jericho is calling for gang violence against her for the people she has beaten.
> 
> So Baker using a rope curb stomp as her finisher now.



Gotta give people something to kick out of, I suppose. Her original finisher is undefeated and there are only so many ways to break out (plus it's probably not a good look to stick fingers in peoples' mouths in this climate).



Zhen Chan said:


> Also aew remains the home of thicc women. God fucking bless you Tony



Is weird how Tony has better taste in women than the dude who hires super models for his cosmetic focused entertainment show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I would be shocked if AEW is hiring tbh.  Who is hiring right now?  Probably no one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Several mainstream media outlets are reporting that , who is currently running a pro-Trump Super PAC for his re-election campaign, committed to spending $18.5 million in the pro-Republican state of Florida. This took place on the same day (April 9th) that Florida designated WWE an “essential business”. With the order, it allowed Vince McMahon to be able to run SmackDown the following night (April 10th). McMahon is also now able to continue running live events in Florida.
> 
> According to journalists Jon Alba and Stephanie Coueignoux, Florida claimed WWE was deemed an “essential business” as it would “help the state’s economy”. How they are helping the economy with no fans in attendance is unknown.
> 
> For those unaware,  worked directly for the Trump administration from 2017 to 2019. She was the head of the Small Business Administration before becoming the head of the Trump re-election Super PAC.



So to be an "essential business" the cost is around 20 mil.......ok so a porn studio to a sheep herder can keep going if the got the cash.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Hager being a shithead who's also a family man with a heel wife is getting him over with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Suge D....... the fuck.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Is weird how Tony has better taste in women than the dude who hires super models for his cosmetic focused entertainment show.


Vince got rich in the plastic surgery era, all the hoes throwing themselves on his dick were bleach blondes with baywatch titties. Its all he knows


Tony has the sensibilities of a modern man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

The life and times we are in.  Go Away Jose released from the WWE yet a guy like Cock D is playing with Jericho's boy toy on AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 15, 2020)

All WWE did was cut deadweight, none of those guys matter to AEW scene. I’m fact, this will be a tell on how conservative or liberal they are with talent. The only must sign talent is Lio, the rest are scraps; and that includes gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The life and times we are in.  Go Away Jose released from the WWE yet a guy like Cock D is playing with Jericho's boy toy on AEW.


Pineapple pete has personality.  Jose was as empty as the office mandated bonding event


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The life and times we are in.  Go Away Jose released from the WWE yet a guy like Cock D is playing with Jericho's boy toy on AEW.



I mean, tbf, who else is the kid gonna wrestle? 
Ain't nobody there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All WWE did was cut deadweight, none of those guys matter to AEW scene. I’m fact, this will be a tell on how conservative or liberal they are with talent. The only must sign talent is Lio, the rest are scraps; and that includes gallows and Anderson.


Actually imma disagree

I think rusev and ec3 are the gets

Lio is really good but he fills a niche they don't need filled, they already have a fuck ton of flippy guys. Now if you were to say...get rid of kip sabian and replace him with Lio I would be down for that


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All WWE did was cut deadweight, none of those guys matter to AEW scene. I’m fact, this will be a tell on how conservative or liberal they are with talent. The only must sign talent is Lio, the rest are scraps; and that includes gallows and Anderson.



You're not as funny as you think you are


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Dammit Jericho is making this show. 

So Darby was back.  Comes out after Sammy cuts a promo and beats up a jobber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

So Dark Order still recruiting?  I wonder how many people want the honor of Evil Uno eating in front of them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're not as funny as you think you are


Who is being funny? AEW is already getting the reputation that TNA had in the late 00s, so you want that for AEW?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Actually imma disagree
> 
> I think rusev and ec3 are the gets
> 
> Lio is really good but he fills a niche they don't need filled, they already have a fuck ton of flippy guys. Now if you were to say...get rid of kip sabian and replace him with Lio I would be down for that


Rusev is free? I didn’t see his name in the reports but I did see he posted a tweet. If that’s the case I agree 100%, Rusev is the biggest “get” available.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Fuck this renal failure.  Can't have a burger and I'm really craving one.

Anyway, Jericho really shitting on Cassidy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Kip wins and Jericho shitting on both guys in the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Pretty okay match between Chuck and Kipp. Not as good as I was expecting, but OJ showin' Kipp the goods got a pop out of me.

Weak finish. Imagine gettin' pinned by a 90lbs hurricanrana.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who is being funny? AEW is already getting the reputation that TNA had in the late 00s, so you want that for AEW?



As usual, not my point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Is that Sean Astin going to the ring.... the fuck is Frodo Baggins doing there.    Well Spears about to pin a hobbit for another win.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

As far as jobber matches go, that was enjoyable.
Spears almost got embarrassed due to his own hubris.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Spears pins a tall Frodo, how nice.  Now send the guy back to the Shire and burn the place down. 

@Jon Moxley   your boy is up next man, ready for it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Sittin' here trying to figure out why AEW rented out an entire arena for a single match.
I wonder when and how this one was recorded.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Deafening silence has returned.
I'd be content with royalty free music from friggin' Youtube if I didn't have to deal with this quiet.

At the *very* least AEW kept the building ambience.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Sittin' here trying to figure out why AEW rented out an entire arena for a single match.
> I wonder when and how this one was recorded.


Jr spoiled it being recorded like 2 or 3 weeks ago


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Looking at my watch looks like these two will be given time for this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Damn, this match really needs the crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Somebody better throw a pie....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Um..... this is under No Holds Bar rules so rope breaks can be ignored right.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

13 minutes.  I will be listening.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

The hell, didn't AEW have a commercial break about two minutes ago.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

Currently on my Siwtch. I'll watch the last few minutes, but this match is giving me trouble



PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, didn't AEW have a commercial break about two minutes ago.



^^
One of the bigger reasons why.

This happened last week too. They seem to have trouble filling time in the last 30 mins or so, so just spam commercial breaks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Dammit where is my Gaogaigar vs Betterman anime rendition. 

Also Mox wins match with help from the steel chair.  Good for the chair, it'll be getting it's paycheck going by Jim Ross.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

It's official: methodical slugfests do not work in this environment.

It was slightly better than Edge/Orton, since it had some neat wrestling spots, but that isn't a high bar, sadly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Mox, I think Waffle House is closed for the time being.  Plus unless you are gong to be fighting inside your car, you are not allowed outside of it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2020)

>2 itterations of Mox theme at the same time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

TNT must be strapped for content if No Hook Shaq gets a show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2020)

Any of you poor souls here put money towards this crap.  Remember seeing this on a channel call the box and the only reason my TV survived the day was they were going to show WIcked City uncut next.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 15, 2020)

Mox vs Hager was kinda boring tbh tbf


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Mox vs Hager was kinda boring tbh tbf


Agreed. Needed a crowd


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> As usual, not my point.


It’s easy to say “...” explain yourself or stop quoting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

I know now is not the time to sign peeps. But AEW should seriously look at signing guys that are kinda semi over with the casual WWE crowd like Rusev and Ryder. 



Nemesis said:


> But the kids, who is going to pay for the kids?
> 
> Obligatory fuck Vince McMahon here because this isn't released because of lack of direction, these are releases because he wants to buy his yachts.



Always gave Vince credit for looking out for his bois. But I guess you can throw that out the window as well. 

People meme about "oh no the economy" a lot, but I never truly grasped how fucked the Covid fallout will before seeing a grown ass man crying. Depression and PTSD (especially the medical staff) is gonna be rampant in the next few years. 



Bump said:


> So Lana isnt cut?



Vince was never going to rest until Rusev got the full Netorare plot dropped on him.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2020)

Thing is Vince was just a few days ago boasting about how he was going to still be making profits with the WWE.  So it's not like he's hurting economically.  He just wants that extra yacht.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Thing is Vince was just a few days ago boasting about how he was going to still be making profits with the WWE.  So it's not like he's hurting economically.  He just wants that extra yacht.



If at least 60% of millionaires/billionaires want that extra yacht, we're fucked regardless.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

Businesses in every sector are looking to cut costs.  WWE is no exception.  And they will be to project better cash flow to investors as a result of these moves.  And don’t kind yourself, XFL did play a little bit of a role here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s easy to say “...” explain yourself or stop quoting.



Shitty time to act like a cynical smark.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

This is why I thought you guys were crazy to speculate that Kairi would walk away from money.  I was looking at new jobs two months ago.  Now I probably need to wait until the overall economy improves a little.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Businesses in every sector are looking to cut costs.  WWE is no exception.  And they will be to project better cash flow to investors as a result of these moves.  And don’t kind yourself, XFL did play a little bit of a role here.



Vince has been through tougher times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)

Wonder if Braun changed his sentiments seeing how his colleagues got fired now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2020)

I like that botchamania guy.  But I don’t know what he is saying there.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Businesses in every sector are looking to cut costs.  WWE is no exception.  And they will be to project better cash flow to investors as a result of these moves.  And don’t kind yourself, XFL did play a little bit of a role here.



He could likely cut more losses with not paying 2 wrestlers who combined likely take more money than the rest of the roster combined.



Rukia said:


> I like that botchamania guy.  But I don’t know what he is saying there.



He's being sarcastic with "Horrible Wrestlers."


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s easy to say “...” explain yourself or stop quoting.



If there's one thing life's taught me in recent years, a lot of things are easy, but people make it hard. Figured I should join in the fun.
How about you use some context clues. Tends to work for me.



Nemesis said:


> Thing is Vince was just a few days ago boasting about how he was going to still be making profits with the WWE.  So it's not like he's hurting economically.  He just wants that extra yacht.



Pretty much.
What blows the hardest to me is that even if you'd like to be purposefully obtuse and ignore the obvious - that they ain't hurtin' so these cuts make no sense, regardless of the presumed importance of the individuals hit - it's still fucking dumb and evil. Because let's pretend that they actually DID need to make these cuts because they'd quickly die due to how much money they're tossing away on guys: this was a situation that the old fart got himself in by hoarding talent and using dumptrucks of money to put bandages on all the company's problems instead of fixing them. It's been happening for years, but mid 2019 is when it got really bad, for obvious reasons.

In this imaginary world where Vince actually deserves the benefit of the doubt, he blew his wad on ridiculously short term solutions like obscene contract offers and dosh shelled out to old men who can't cut it in the ring anymore, all because of WCW Vietnam flashbacks. Corona-chan waltzes in and wrecks shop and the dude realizes what a stupid idea that was and cuts a bunch of fat at a time where there's nowhere for people to go. He could've solved this problem ages ago but didn't.

This is all hypothetical of course. The company has frankly embarrassing amounts of money and Vince himself has roughly two years of XFL funds he supposedly put aside which ain't goin' nowhere now. so none of the previous actually applies. Just making the point that even at its most optimistic, this is still all a load of bullshit. This is the long and short of it for any branch of the conversation, period.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

I know WWE is now public traded company but dammit to use only 130 to 150 of the +300 signed talent to use on TV with Raw, SD, NXT, and the subsidiary shows then start to cut the fat when times of economic strife through the current situation we are in does not make a company look good.  Why have that much talent you are not going to use them all and why resign talent that pretty much hold no value to the fans just to keep them there.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know WWE is now public traded company but dammit to use only 130 to 150 or the +300 signed talent to use on TV with Raw, SD, NXT, and the subsidiary shows then start to cut the fat when times of economic strife through the current situation we are in does not make a company look good.  Why have that much talent you are not going to use them all and why resign talent that pretty much hold no value to the fans just to keep them there.



Thank you for summing it up in a far less pointlessly verbose way. 
I get wordy when pissed.... What Placid said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Relooking at the list and the saddest release would go to Drake Maverick.  Legit fuck this company.  The guy literally pissed himself on a PPV to sell how scared he was, then you have the company kayfabe sell that he hadn't /fucked his wife and was pretty much celibate until he got his 24/7 title back, which he didn't.  They couldn't keep him out of that much loyalty to the company.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2020)

Drake did really fun work with the 24/7 title.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2020)

I also remember he pissed on Bobby Roode’s robe.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2020)

Watching Dana and Vince in a scum-off is something straight out of an episode of Death Note.

Waiting for a "Near" to show up to trump 'em both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Spears pins a tall Frodo, how nice.  Now send the guy back to the Shire and burn the place down.
> 
> @Jon Moxley   your boy is up next man, ready for it.


Ah missed it cause went shopping.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ah missed it cause went shopping.



They needed a crowd for that match to bring it to life at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> They needed a crowd for that match to bring it to life at least.


Saw it. Enjoyed the hard hitting and technical based wrestling but I think Hagger can't escape his lack of charisma.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit where is my Gaogaigar vs Betterman anime rendition.
> 
> Also Mox wins match with help from the steel chair.  Good for the chair, it'll be getting it's paycheck going by Jim Ross.


you tell me why they won't animate this while they keep trying with flops like Build Divers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Relooking at the list and the saddest release would go to Drake Maverick.  Legit fuck this company.  The guy literally pissed himself on a PPV to sell how scared he was, then you have the company kayfabe sell that he hadn't /fucked his wife and was pretty much celibate until he got his 24/7 title back, which he didn't.  They couldn't keep him out of that much loyalty to the company.



He's like one of 11 guys in the company that can actually work a wrestling *show *in the WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

Rip Good sir. One of the best announcers ever .


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2020)

RIP Fink, the guy that gave us the name Wrestlemania and the MVP of wrestling ring announcers.

I'll leave this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rip Good sir. One of the best announcers ever .


 Very sad to hear of his passing. RIP good sir.



SAFFF said:


> you tell me why they won't animate this while they keep trying with flops like Build Divers.



The Build Divers anime may be shit but for some reason they are making bank on the model kits.  Well hopefully the GGG vs Betterman LN finishes up early summer so an anime adaption could be announced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2020)

So Roman's wife is pregnant with the next generation of Usos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 16, 2020)

He already has twin boys, this will be his second set.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He already has twin boys, this will be his second set.



First pair are next gen of wild Samoans obviously


----------



## Raiden (Apr 16, 2020)

RIP Mr. Finkel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2020)

Why did AEW lose in the ratings this week?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did AEW lose in the ratings this week?


I dont even know what was promoted for nxt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did AEW lose in the ratings this week?


being real, I think it's the Vince Mcmahon parody from Brodie Lee.


It's turned some off.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

also goddamn AJ Styles broke down on his stream.


Dude needs some help, he mentally is breaking down


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> also goddamn AJ Styles broke down on his stream.
> 
> 
> Dude needs some help, he mentally is breaking down


Hes lost all his friends amd his president is about to get voted out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes lost all his friends amd his president is about to get voted out


damn I don't know about the pres but yeah his bros leaving is what did it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did AEW lose in the ratings this week?



Apparently watching Spears wrestle a tall hobbit isn't a draw as people think. 



Zhen Chan said:


> Hes lost all his friends amd his president is about to get voted out



I'd imagine there is gong to be some friction between Styles and McMahon now.  Styles resigned with the company only after having his crew (Anderson, Gallows) get better deals.  Now they are gone though I take they got a good severance package.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2020)

AJ knows this is a business.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AJ knows this is a business.



May be true but he is also loyal to close friends.  If anyone remembers it was reported that when his contract was up and the company was wanting to resign him, he made sure Anderson and Gallows were given bigger deals and a push (short as it was) before he put his name on the dotted lines.  

But in all honesty I expect the WWE to hire back some of the let go talent but at a smaller paycheck for each.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2020)

My understanding is that privately wwe has promised to hire a lot of these people back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> My understanding is that privately wwe has promised to hire a lot of these people back.



Wouldn't be surprised.  When is the WWE's meeting with the shareholders anyway?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> My understanding is that privately wwe has promised to hire a lot of these people back.


that could also be a way to control the backlash in case they do "struggle".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2020)

So more "casualties" when?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So more "casualties" when?


Saturday maybe?  I think they like to release news on the weekend because it flies under the radar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2020)

Historically.  Weekends aren’t exactly the same when you can’t go out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So more "casualties" when?


Possibly after Smackdown so as Rukia said.....Saturday.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2020)

I think there are more NXT releases.  They have a lot of talent they never use at NXT.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2020)

And what about shutting down NXT uk completely?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 17, 2020)

I pray they release Riddle, they have absolutely dropped the ball with him.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I pray they release Riddle, they have absolutely dropped the ball with him.


He’s turned into just another guy under WWE’s stewardship.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did AEW lose in the ratings this week?



Nothing but squash matches the whole night and the main event blew.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I pray they release Riddle, they have absolutely dropped the ball with him.



Not going to release a guy with a title. 

As for AEW did people forget to tell them Hagar shouldn't be having long ass matches.  Right now he's supposed to be the muscle for the inner circle.  His role is 5-10 minute heavy hitting with a finish.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Not going to release a guy with a title.
> 
> As for AEW did people forget to tell them Hagar shouldn't be having long ass matches.  Right now he's supposed to be the muscle for the inner circle.  His role is 5-10 minute heavy hitting with a finish.


Didn’t even know Riddle is still tag champs with Pete, what a waste for both of those guys.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very sad to hear of his passing. RIP good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> The Build Divers anime may be shit but for some reason they are making bank on the model kits.  Well hopefully the GGG vs Betterman LN finishes up early summer so an anime adaption could be announced.


I just remember seeing that Build Divers had hands down the lowest ratings for a gundam tv series to date.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2020)

So it seems like no producer in wwe we're fired at all.  They were furloughed until wwe can do house shows again.  Still shitty.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2020)

Also I do worry about the intelligence of the average wrestling fan.  Lana posts something in character about Rusev being fires (which Miro certainly was cool with) and the replies are like she's irl attacking her husband.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Didn’t even know Riddle is still tag champs with Pete, what a waste for both of those guys.



I had high hopes with Pete Dunn. I wanted him to be the next big heel but his height is hated by Vince and his face is hated by Triple H


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2020)

So a few things seemingly firstly it seems Roman is not to be mentioned at all.



Then on smackdown they made a new style MITB type of match where they have to race up WWE HQ and get the briefcase hanging from the top of the building.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> He’s turned into just another guy under WWE’s stewardship.


Not surprised. some of his personality probably rubbed the wwe office the wrong way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2020)

It looked like Mandy Copped a feel on Sonya.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)

I saw Tino Sabbateli was released.  I saw this guy live a few years ago.  And he got fantastic heat from the crowd.  He had a couple of bad injuries and that’s what doomed him imo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It looked like Mandy Copped a feel on Sonya.



Pics or didnt happen


----------



## Shirker (Apr 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So a few things seemingly firstly it seems Roman is not to be mentioned at all.



Can't wait for the SHIELD flashback packages where Seth Rollins is the only guy noted on commentary



> Then on smackdown they made a new style MITB type of match where they have to race up WWE HQ and get the briefcase hanging from the top of the building.



If we gettin' more cinematics, I'm in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Pics or didnt happen




3:15 mark when she was rolling her out of the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw Tino Sabbateli was released.  I saw this guy live a few years ago.  And he got fantastic heat from the crowd.  He had a couple of bad injuries and that’s what doomed him imo.


great look but I can't say I ever saw much charisma coming from him. I think his initial heat died off fast.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2020)

Looks like nxt cuts have started now 6 more gone


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 18, 2020)

Including Chris hero/Kassius Ohno


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2020)

The full list of people released so far this week

Rocky (Yifeng)
Faisal Kurdi
Edgar Lopez
Hussain Aldagal
Mohamed Fahim
Marcos Gomes
Tino Sabbatelli
Cezar Bononi
Mars Wang
Taynara Conti
Nick Ogarelli
Kendo Kashin (coach)
Serena Deeb (Performance Center coach)
Chris Guy (Performance Center coach)
MJ Jenkins
Josiah Wiliams
Jerry Soto (announcer)
Deonna Purrazzo
Aleksandar Jaksic
Andrea Listenberger (writer)
Rusev
No Way Jose
Zack Ryder
Maria Kanellis
Mike Kanellis
Rowan
Sarah Logan
Mike Chioda (referee)
Primo
Epico
Billy Kidman (producer)
Pat Buck (producer)
Shawn Daivari (producer)
Scott Armstrong (producer)
Sarah Stock (producer)
Heath Slater
Kurt Angle (producer)
Shane Helms (producer)
Dave Finlay (producer)
Lance Storm (producer)
Mike Rotunda (producer)
Aiden English
Eric Young
Drake Maverick
Curt Hawkins
Karl Anderson
Luke Gallows
EC3
Lio Rush

Some reason Kassius Ohno isn't on there


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)

Is Aliyah going to make it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Including Chris hero/Kassius Ohno



But he lost weight for the company.
Vince probably gave the guy the news himself.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2020)

so @Jon Moxley lied about Lars being released.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 18, 2020)

I thought I seen that Lars was released, maybe it was just speculation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> so @Jon Moxley lied about Lars being released.



I thought Vince was done with the guy. .  Outside the film he apparently did and his anti gay post, wasn't the guy injury prone for the company to take a chance on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2020)

Attendance is a big money maker for biz as that also help sell Merch. 
Also Vince probably lost money in his XFL stunt again.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> so @Jon Moxley lied about Lars being released.


That was reports saying it but my bad for posting it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is Aliyah going to make it?


Shes been in developmental for 5 years, isnt very good and has nothing character wise

I have no idea hows she still there

Shes not even hor enough to cost on being hot, shes been on burrowed time


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 18, 2020)

Didn't know this happened.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2020)

How vince wanted the revival


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)

Come on guys.  Don’t overrate the Revival.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes been in developmental for 5 years, isnt very good and has nothing character wise
> 
> I have no idea hows she still there
> 
> Shes not even hor enough to cost on being hot, shes been on burrowed time


I remember when she was on that old network show focused on developmental called Breaking Ground. Its weird how she hasn't been released after being there almost 5-6 years in development with barely any progress.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought Vince was done with the guy. .  Outside the film he apparently did and his anti gay post, wasn't the guy injury prone for the company to take a chance on.


not only all of that stuff piled against him but he also no showed a raw and smackdown because he was having panic attacks about his supposed push against John Cena last year around Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> How vince wanted the revival



The fuck.....

Come on man, nobody deserves that shit.  This is almost up there with the Goon and Isaac Yankum DDS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> not only all of that stuff piled against him but he also no showed a raw and smackdown because he was having panic attacks about his supposed push against John Cena last year around Wrestlemania.



The panic attack and his past are forgivable it's probably him being injury prone that was his death knell in the company.  If Vince sees you can't be reliable then you are screwed.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

So this is the format for this years Money in the Bank?

Yippie ki yay, mother fucker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)

Now I have a machine gun.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2020)

Since MITB is not at xmas it can't be die hard.

So it must be Dredd (Karl Urban not Stallone version)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Since MITB is not at xmas it can't be die hard.
> 
> So it must be Dredd (Karl Urban not Stallone version)




"I am the law!" 

Nah, wouldn't fly with Vince.  Old man thinks he's above the law.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2020)

That was an awesome movie.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lena Headey was dope as MaMa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rip Good sir. One of the best announcers ever .



That's so sad to hear. RIP. Thanks for the great memories Howard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> How vince wanted the revival



They would've been more memorable and sold more merch with that gimmick. Rikishi was talented as shit, but he only got over with a dancing fatass gimmick. There's no shame in doing comedy gimmicks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Outside the film he apparently did



The what? 

*googles*

oh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

His theme still hard tho. pun unintended.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2020)

now that was memorable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2020)

If you were at a independent wrestling event and saw a 300lb dude hit a shooting star press what would you think?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2020)

“Why is this 300 lb dude attempting such a dangerous move?”


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> “Why is this 300 lb dude attempting such a dangerous move?”




Same reaction Billy had


----------



## Bump (Apr 19, 2020)

so who getting the  briefcase this year? men and women


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump said:


> so who getting the  briefcase this year? men and women


Sasha and... idk

edit: Aliester black


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2020)

Bump said:


> so who getting the  briefcase this year? men and women


Sasha.

AJ Styles.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 19, 2020)

Sasha.
Styles or Black.


----------



## Bump (Apr 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha and... idk
> 
> edit: Aliester black





Rukia said:


> Sasha.
> 
> AJ Styles.





Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha.
> Styles or Black.



I see we all have similar picks

Sasha & Styles

 chances are that WWE fucks this up?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lacy and Black for MITB.


----------



## Bump (Apr 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lacy and Black for MITB.



Id riot for Lacey


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They would've been more memorable and sold more merch with that gimmick. Rikishi was talented as shit, but he only got over with a dancing fatass gimmick. There's no shame in doing comedy gimmicks.



There is when they look as gaudy as that, kripes. I can *hear* that image for how loud it is.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pretty sure he’s trolling, but if not...

E: He is, I got worked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> There is when they look as gaudy as that, kripes. I can *hear* that image for how loud it is.



It would probably look a lot less worse animated. Some of the best comedy gimmicks in wrestling probably looked like shit on paper too. And honestly speaking, there aren't many gimmicks the revival are able to pull off from what I've seen from them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2020)

Go balls deep with Wyatt and give him the briefcase. Best time to do it with no fans.

Edit: nvm. He's wrestling for the title.

Black vs Wyatt program can be interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The full list of people released so far this week
> 
> Rocky (Yifeng)
> Faisal Kurdi
> ...



MIke Chioda is like their best referee wtf? 

Are they all going to be rehired after all this pandemic is over?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> MIke Chioda is like their best referee wtf?
> 
> Are they all going to be rehired after all this pandemic is over?



Supposedly the coaches and producers are furloughed and not fired but other reports are saying fired.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Supposedly the coaches and producers are furloughed and not fired but other reports are saying fired.



Holy shit 

Why cant Vince fire himself?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Why cant Vince fire himself?



You think a man so full of himself that he booked a match where he beat God would ever think he's wrong?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You think a man so full of himself that he booked a match where he beat God would ever think he's wrong?



He cant even pronounce covid19 right


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Why cant Vince fire himself?


He just pocketed 3.5 million from quarterly dividends alone, that’s enough to pay the aforementioned for the next 4-6 months.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2020)

Did Goldberg get released? Now would be the time since I remember reading about how they're on bad terms with him again. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Did Goldberg get released? Now would be the time since I remember reading about how they're on bad terms with him again. lol




No, Goldberg is still a draw for the nostalgic fans and plus he is a super hero..... to the children of Saudi Arabia, the ultra rich district.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 20, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Did Goldberg get released? Now would be the time since I remember reading about how they're on bad terms with him again. lol


He only had a 2 match deal, he might have a legends contract but as a performer he’s only paid by appearances. That’s why Strowman went over.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2020)

Goldberg should not have lost to Braun.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Goldberg should not have lost to Braun.


I agree but I think he’ll just be transitional, I doubt he successfully defends against the Fiend or whoever his PPV match is against.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2020)

Braun is no good.  Let’s face it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Braun is no good.  Let’s face it.



True, didn't his piss poor attitude kill two or three major pushes in the past.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Did Goldberg get released? Now would be the time since I remember reading about how they're on bad terms with him again. lol


Mania was goldbergs last date


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2020)

lol Zelina bitching at Black.  If their real life relationship was ever accepted in WWE canon I'd take it as Vince trying to do the "Married man getting fucked over story line by wife." number 89236


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2020)

*Today at 8:21 PM*
Zelina messing with her hubby.
[8:21 PM]
Vince gonna try to NTR Black
[8:21 PM]
just u watch


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2020)

Who is Shayna gonna kill tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2020)

Kairi is visibly frustrated , you can tell that her heart isn't in this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2020)

Kayden karter in the running for hottest jobber award


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 20, 2020)

no Bianca run in?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> lol Zelina bitching at Black.  If their real life relationship was ever accepted in WWE canon I'd take it as Vince trying to do the "Married man getting fucked over story line by wife." number 89236


Growing up in the trailer parks did this to vince. Must've seen a lot of cheating going on in his childhood.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2020)

Raw is putting on okay shows.  But they are definitely lacking star power imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

Watched the first 30 minutes of Raw, turned it off when the Lashley/Lana segment went on.  No apologies here, the last quarter of 2019 was based on the Lashley/Lana/Rusev/Morgan garbage and pretty much swore to myself that if any of crap came up at anytime, that was it for the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2020)

You guys watching Tower of God?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You guys watching Tower of God?



The gator guy is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Raw is putting on okay shows.  But they are definitely lacking star power imo.



They're never going to get "star power." if the main roster is just going to be fed to part timers like Goldberg and Brock.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watched the first 30 minutes of Raw, turned it off when the Lashley/Lana segment went on.  No apologies here, the last quarter of 2019 was based on the Lashley/Lana/Rusev/Morgan garbage and pretty much swore to myself that if any of crap came up at anytime, that was it for the show.



I saw the ending and also thought it was kinda pointless. I feel like they're just spending time brainwashing people to like certain people lol. I feel like I'm being socialized to like something rather than entertained lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I saw the ending and also thought it was kinda pointless. I feel like they're just spending time brainwashing people to like certain people lol. I feel like I'm being socialized to like something rather than entertained lmao.



For ne, any time Lana and Lashley show up that's the end of the show.  WWE spent the last part of last year shoving that shit storyline down our throats and that was my breaking point.  I will not reward behavior like that with my time.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watched the first 30 minutes of Raw, turned it off when the Lashley/Lana segment went on.  No apologies here, the last quarter of 2019 was based on the Lashley/Lana/Rusev/Morgan garbage and pretty much swore to myself that if any of crap came up at anytime, that was it for the show.


It wasn't even a good NTR storyline after the initial surprise of her making out with lashley on the ramp and him grabbing her cakes wore off by the next week. Heyman and vince need to go read some manga.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> It wasn't even a good NTR storyline after the initial surprise of her making out with lashley on the ramp and him grabbing her cakes wore off by the next week. Heyman and vince need to go read some manga.



Are you nuts, the last thing we need is for Vince to discover the Shonen power creep.   Maybe some anime but even that's a gamble as the old man might bring in futa.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2020)

Could you just imagine if Vince watched Dragonball from day 1 to super and saw how much power Goku grew over the decades, then deciding that is how he wants one of his stars to follow that design?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Could you just imagine if Vince watched Dragonball from day 1 to super and saw how much power Goku grew over the decades, then deciding that is how he wants one of his stars to follow that design?



Wasn't Hogan the embodiment of this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 21, 2020)

You guys are disgusting

Why are you asking for cucking storylines and less wrestling?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I saw the ending and also thought it was kinda pointless. I feel like they're just spending time brainwashing people to like certain people lol. I feel like I'm being socialized to like something rather than entertained lmao.



I mean tbf, that's sorta wrestling in general, WWE just has absolutely no finesse or subtlety, so unless you're _desperate_ to find something to like, you'll pretty much always see the gears turning.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2020)

Nia deserves the criticism.  She has hurt a lot of people in not a lot of matches.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 21, 2020)

Nia is trash. No idea why she still has a job.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2020)

Fans are mad about this.  So WWE will probably turn around and push her again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 21, 2020)

Nia Snacks has the nerve to say Queen Ronda is dangerous in the ring..


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2020)

Honestly, Ronda is dangerous in the ring.  But Ronda is a draw.  Just like Goldberg was a draw.  So I understand why they persisted with her.  I have no idea about Nia.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2020)

Nepotism at it’s finest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2020)

When Nia tries to call anyone else dangerous


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are you nuts, the last thing we need is for Vince to discover the Shonen power creep.   Maybe some anime but even that's a gamble as the old man might bring in futa.


vince watches bible black and makes sonya deville walk around with a strap on


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> When Nia tries to call anyone else dangerous


man what will it take for them to finally give up on this obese, sloppy bitch with no ability. She's never going to get better and she's already in her mid 30s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> man what will it take for them to finally give up on this obese, sloppy bitch with no ability. She's never going to get better and she's already in her mid 30s.



Sadly you have to remember she's related to the Rock.   She will have to kill one of the talent in for her to get a release.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, Ronda is dangerous in the ring.  But Ronda is a draw.



I don't remember her hurting anyone in her run. Not saying it didn't happen, but I need a refresher.



Nemesis said:


> When Nia tries to call anyone else dangerous



I shit you not, there are real honest-to-god people I've seen defend that moment because it "made Becky". Which is a troubling thing to think even if it were true.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't remember her hurting anyone in her run. Not saying it didn't happen, but I need a refresher.


She hurt Bliss, which means nothing because bliss is 80 lbs and as injury prone as Mr.Glass


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2020)

Well it isn’t about who you hurt.  If you throw people without consideration for how they land, I’m going to call you dangerous.  I mainly noticed that she was dangerous when she used to destroy the Riott Squad tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I shit you not, there are real honest-to-god people I've seen defend that moment because it "made Becky". Which is a troubling thing to think even if it were true.



If this were any other era the WWE would have made money with that image, tons of it as it could have been Becky's Stone cold moment.  But that doesn't excuse Nia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday @The Juice Man !!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Tuned in just in time to watch Sammy kill himself in front of a room full of his peers.
How's the show been so far?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tuned in just in time to watch Sammy kill himself in front of a room full of his peers.
> How's the show been so far?


Cody had a really good promo for the TNT title


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm, so technically the Sammy/Darby match hasn't started yet Sammy pretty much kills them both at the start of the show.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

"YAH, FEET" - D'Arby Allen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm, isn't the face suppose to be dealing with the handicap.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so technically the Sammy/Darby match hasn't started yet Sammy pretty much kills them both at the start of the show.


Blood feud . Been going at each other for months


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Blood feud . Been going at each other for months



And WWE couldn't do the same thing when it was Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And WWE couldn't do the same thing when it was Ambrose and Rollins.


I will say they sorta did when Brose kept going after Seth but people kept getting in his way the first time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

So thats why he went after the ankle. To do his pin move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Cool, so a rematch between Cody and Darby.  Wonder if Cody will put over Darbry when they meet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

So Inner Circle goes to the Broken World when?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

I called it back when the brackets were announced

Darby is going over cody to get murdered by lance in the finals

Then cody challenges for the belt to get revenge for darby and Dustin


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Matt keeps threatening to cannibalize people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Matt keeps threatening to cannibalize people.



Ultra violence sells.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Yooo, that promo was dope.

Demascus can just switch to Matt at will, apparently. Does that mean Broken Matt is Matt Hardy's stand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ultra violence sells.


Since the beginning of time. We're bloodthirsty animals


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yooo, that promo was dope.
> 
> Demascus can just switch to Matt at will, apparently. Does that mean Broken Matt is Matt Hardy's stand?


Better be careful of Kyurokin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

How in God's name does Shaq get his own show. 

He is responsible for these tagidies.





His only good role was on Blue Chips and they has him speak one or two lines.   The rest he just played basketball.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Jericho getting called out for his Tokyo dome loss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> How in God's name does Shaq get his own show.
> 
> He is responsible for these tagidies.
> 
> ...


Hes not acting its just a camera following him


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

I love how little of a fuck Kenny gives.
This Alan Angel should not be getting this much offense in, but Ken's just like "My fuckin' matches can't be less than 5 minutes!"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Scorpio Sky promo to introduce people


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Kip vs Orange...... Cornette is going to live this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Scorpio Sky promo to introduce people


Sky for singles, im all for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

BTE being promoted by TNT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kip vs Orange...... Cornette is going to live this.


Havoc vs Orange

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes not acting its just a camera following him



The fucker made bank while the studios suffer by eating the theatrical bombs.   And his first album had a million sold while the rest was useful at coasters.

Plus I can have a camera follow me around, the fuck are my millions.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

It's kinda frustrating that it takes a pandemic and a severe lack of crew for them to finally do stuff like that Scorpio Sky video package or Tazz's rundown of wrestlers' finishing moves. Really helps it establish that "sports feel" that Khan promised.

Which is not to say I haven't been enjoying AEW so far, I have, but I can kinda sympathize with the people that are disappointed that the show isn't Americanized NJPW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Havoc vs Orange



Thanks for the correction.....Cornette really is going to love this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

MotN incoming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jericho should be on commentary all the time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

OJ with the first successful "flying nothing" in wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Freshly squeeze wins, now to wait to the weekend to have Cornette go off on a rant on why "My little dog Pockets" suck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

OC gets the win but gets rekted


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fucker made bank while the studios suffer by eating the theatrical bombs.   And his first album had a million sold while the rest was useful at coasters.
> 
> Plus I can have a camera follow me around, the fuck are my millions.


I mean... he was also already famous before that by being one of the greatest big men in the history of basketball


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Good work by both guys, tho I wasn't the biggest fan of how it was booked.
It's weird seeing Orange get the shit kicked out of him by Havoc in such a long match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Good work by both guys, tho I wasn't the biggest fan of how it was booked.
> It's weird seeing Orange get the shit kicked out of him by Havoc in such a long match.


Well to be fair OC usually likes to take things slow and build up from his meh mode to all right Im up. Jimmy was smart but Penelope cost him him the match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

MJF putting himself before the virus.  Man is the purest of heels.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

MJF tends to constantly bounce back and forth between the best thing ever and a bit too tryhard on the nigh weekly basis for me.

Tonight he lies pretty firmly on the former with that promo, holy shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> MJF putting himself before the virus.  Man is the purest of heels.


Hangnail from gambling

So coragous so brave


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hangnail from gambling
> 
> So coragous so brave



I wonder if it was with Spears.
Dude's clearly a bad gambler, but maybe he's a dangerous one too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I mean... he was also already famous before that by being one of the greatest big men in the history of basketball



True but come on man, Hack a Shaq should have know better then have his monotone speaking ass trying to play hero or genie.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hangnail from gambling
> 
> So coragous so brave


Gambling takes everything from you. I lost my legs for it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Brody giving the "brass ring" speach.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is Brody giving the "brass ring" speach.


Nah this time it was just a Dark Order thing.


Lol the hell is an AEW galaxy?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Is the dark order gonna have a new monster 6'4 creeper?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah this time it was just a Dark Order thing.
> 
> 
> Lol the hell is an AEW galaxy?



Something something WWE universe counterpart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh god Trent made me laugh saying he wants to fight Penelope


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Can't believe Trent admitted to beating women.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

JESUS CHRIST!!!


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2020)

Fuckin' zoomers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Can't believe Trent admitted to beating women.


To be fair people want intergender matches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> To be fair people want intergender matches



Technically, doesn't Nyla Rose cover both.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Jimmy Havoc vs Moxley announced next week plz


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Technically, doesn't Nyla Rose cover both.


Pretty much yet injures people less than Nia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Speaking of Rose, title defense when?  Does AEW have a time limit that makes the champion defend after so many days?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of Rose, title defense when?  Does AEW have a time limit that makes the champion defend after so many days?


Rose is stuck out of state like half thier roster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Speaking of Rose, title defense when?  Does AEW have a time limit that makes the champion defend after so many days?


Probably gonna be announced soon cause DON still happening.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

When this Covid19 situation dies down, I want AEW to come to Corpus again.....to die in the ratings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Also guys if Dustin loses he retires. Which he wont


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> When this Covid19 situation dies down, I want AEW to come to Corpus again.....to die in the ratings.


Didn't they do good in ratings and pops? 


You lost your rep with that show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

It's not my fault buffoons run the area.   Hell they have a two billion dollar bridge that has yet to be completed because of problems with the conractors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's not my fault buffoons run the area.   Hell they have a two billion dollar bridge that has yet to be completed because of problems with the conractors.


As I learned from contractors who destroyed a power plant where I lived and dust covered my section of the neighborhood, contractors are dumbasses


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh god stop scaring me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Dustin survives another day.... only to get his ass savaged by Archer in the next match. 

Hmm, will we be seeing Brandi get her ass savaged by Archer as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Whew thank god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dustin survives another day.... only to get his ass savaged by Archer in the next match.
> 
> Hmm, will we be seeing Brandi get her ass savaged by Archer as well.


Would make Cody vs Lance even better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmm, someone asked the question who is hotter, Brandi Rhodes or Brandi Lauren.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, someone asked the question who is hotter, Brandi Rhodes or Brandi Lauren.


Rhodes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Would make Cody vs Lance even better



Aint gonna be in the finals I know that much


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aint gonna be in the finals I know that much



so it's Darby vs Dustin?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> so it's Darby vs Dustin?



There is no way they are gong to have Archer take a loss this early in his AEW tenure.  The Cody/Darby match is the one to watch to see where creative is going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> There is no way they are gong to have Archer take a loss this early in his AEW tenure.  The Cody/Darby match is the one to watch to see where creative is going.


 If that's the case then Cody has to lose to Archer.

That way we can get Archer vs Mox in AEW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Riveting shit from the Shaq show, just riveting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riveting shit from the Shaq show, just riveting.


don't torture yourself. 


Watch Gigli instead


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2020)

Read the results.  NXT sounds like a boring show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2020)

Watch the Last Dance if you haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Welp, the drama of Shaq wanting a part of Papa Johns is over.  Time to see is E-H finally uploaded some quality doujins of the girl in my set (Hinoki Sai).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> so it's Darby vs Dustin?


Darby beats cody
Archer beats dustin
Archer beats darby

Cody come back for revenge like rocky 4 with apollo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darby beats cody
> Archer beats dustin
> Archer beats darby
> 
> Cody come back for revenge like rocky 4 with apollo



Hmm shame that Darby wasn't the first TNT winner to prove that they are willing to push the young guys


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hmm shame that Darby wasn't the first TNT winner to prove that they are willing to push the young guys


Beating sammy, Cody and getting to the finals is a good look though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Beating sammy, Cody and getting to the finals is a good look though


Yeah but just think of the skyrocket push for Darby.  

Oh well I guess they're taking it slow with them


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darby beats cody
> Archer beats dustin
> Archer beats darby
> 
> Cody come back for revenge like rocky 4 with apollo



Does that mean for the TNT belt finals we are going to be getting a rising ring and some one singing "Living in America".


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does that mean for the TNT belt finals we are going to be getting a rising ring and some one singing "Living in America".


Remember the video package before the jericho match?

Prepare for cody training to hearts on fire


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Didn't know Asuka face Shida before she joined the WWE machine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know Asuka face Shida before she joined the WWE machine.


Shida must have gotten a lot of knowledge from Asuka cause she got a girl a contract, got a bloody mary type of gimmick over, and is actually really solid wrestler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shida must have gotten a lot of knowledge from Asuka cause she got a girl a contract, *got a bloody mary type of gimmick over*, and is actually really solid wrestler.



I getting more of a Reiko Hinomoto vibe from the Rumble Roses franchise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I getting more of a Reiko Hinomoto vibe from the Rumble Roses franchise.


Oh no I meant Abadon.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, someone asked the question who is hotter, Brandi Rhodes or Brandi Lauren.


Need to see Rhodes without makeup to answer that question fairly.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2020)

You know how to feel old as a wrestling fan.  When you remember the times during Dustin's run as Goldust where a couple of times his then-toddler daughter Dakota would show up and knowing now she's a full-grown woman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 24, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You know how to feel old as a wrestling fan.  When you remember the times during Dustin's run as Goldust where a couple of times his then-toddler daughter Dakota would show up and knowing now she's a full-grown woman.


I just remember King saying some really fucked up quote about Dakota. He basically said Dustin should change her name to target since everyone will get a shot at her soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>




Guessing Flair vs NXT girls isn't doing shit so creative told the woman to pick a fight with a rinse and repeat feud that should draw some people back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 24, 2020)

Rumors are swirling that Velveteen allegedly sent NSFW content to 3 underage males.

E: texts are starting to surface, Dream’s wwe career is over.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rumors are swirling that Velveteen allegedly sent NSFW content to 3 underage males.
> 
> E: texts are starting to surface, Dream’s wwe career is over.



Damn there are people defending Dream in the squared circle thread.

Not Hypothesising that it might be a hack (Which is plausable if unlikely.) but shit like "Don't snitch." and attack the 17, 15 and 14 year olds.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2020)

Huh. I didn't know Dream was actually gay. Or bi or whatever.

lol, way to give a portion of the WWE audience ammo for their hangups. Ya'll know the ones.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 24, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Damn there are people defending Dream in the squared circle thread.
> 
> Not Hypothesising that it might be a hack (Which is plausable if unlikely.) but shit like "Don't snitch." and attack the 17, 15 and 14 year olds.


I understand reserving judgement until there is a definitive statement but the leaks are looking really bad for dream and I agree completely with the victim blaming being an issue, that’s not fair at all, especially considering the evidence presented.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2020)

hopefully he's talking about college


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 24, 2020)

GOD DAMN IT DREAM.YOU WERE THE CHOSEN ONE


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 24, 2020)

teddy said:


> hopefully he's talking about college



Nope, the guy he was talking to stated he was 17, then everything went creepy.  As far as I know about the US college doesn't start until after 18.

Dream's fighting back saying he was not the person that done it.


whoever is responsible (Dream or if it is an impersonator them) should be investigated and charged.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 24, 2020)

I never cared about Dream. Him possibly being a pedo  doesn't help.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 24, 2020)

Assuming this is true... Imagine taking saucy photos of yourself in current year after "The Fappening", its sequel, and the reveal of Seth Rollins's Beast Slayer.
Your info ain't yours. Hasn't been for a long time. Stop photographing your genitals.

Never understood the appeal in the first place tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2020)

lol i just heard a ton of screaming


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nope, the guy he was talking to stated he was 17, then everything went creepy.  As far as I know about the US college doesn't start until after 18.
> 
> Dream's fighting back saying he was not the person that done it.
> 
> ...


The situation is looking much more unclear now. There are many on Dream’s side saying he was helping mentor the kid(s)? Into getting on the path to wrestling. 

I’m going to reserve my judgement but I still am going to err on the side of caution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2020)

Didn't have to wait til the weekend.  Holy shit!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2020)

Lmao listening now. Wtf. 

Also saw the stuff about Dream. Ugh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 25, 2020)

I never knew the match even existed because AEW has been unwatchable since Matt Hardy’s arrival but holy fuck, why would they risk OC’s potential on a meaningless match with Jimmy fucking Havoc? I understand the times we’re in but Jesus Christ, TK is really letting these guys run his passion project into the ground.

 Those jokes about him being a money mark are starting to come to fruition and JC was the first to come out against this. The past few shows have been inexcusable Indy bullshit.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 25, 2020)

An exaggeration, but they really should have just ended these shows. No one's allowed to really be there, so we're unfortunately gonna be getting either repeat matches, squash matches and dark matches. And all with no crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2020)

I think the tribute they made to HHH was 20+ minutes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I think the tribute they made to HHH was 20+ minutes.



Shouldn't be surprised anymore, it's Triple Rapes and he deserves the prime time spots!

And remember this was done for a ratings boost though I wouldn't know, I didn't care to tune in.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuck, that triple H spot brought back someone I thought they'd never mention again in WWE.

Katie Vick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuck off, Triple H is among the top 10 goat WWE wrestlers


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2020)

HHH



DA KANG OF KANGS

RULED THE ATTITUDE ERA WITH AN IRON FIST

SINGLE HANDEDLY DEFEATED DUBYA SEE DUBYA


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 26, 2020)

That was the last time anyone was interested in watching a big show match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was the last time anyone was interested in watching a big show match.


As much as I rag on Braun his series with Big Show was enjoyable


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was the last time anyone was interested in watching a big show match.



That wasn't a big show match xD  That was Edge vs Cena last man standing where Big show sided with Edge/Vicky family faction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2020)

Heh, BIg Show.........
the highlight of his illustrious career at the Dubbu Dubbu E.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Maybe they're going all stars style which while a mess was at least a fun mess outside the usual copy paste they've been doing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe they're going all stars style which while a mess was at least a fun mess outside the usual copy paste they've been doing.



All Stars looked decent-ish. This looks like dog vomit.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't mind if they go for a more arcade style again for the games. but this....
this ain't it chief.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 27, 2020)

They gave Becky a dick....


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't like that image at all


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2020)

only good thing about Raw.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> They gave Becky a dick....



Nah it's just the strap on she uses to peg Seth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



2K lost all credibility with that shit show of a game they released last year.  The fuck is this mobile crap.  This is a mobile game right, I mean if this is for consoles......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyway tuning in at the tail end of Raw and seeing promos for HHH being there for 25 years...... was his segment a draw this past SmacckDown.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyway tuning in at the tail end of Raw and seeing promos for HHH being there for 25 years...... was his segment a draw this past SmacckDown.


I thought I distinctly remember reading that it wasn’t a ratings draw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought I distinctly remember reading that it wasn’t a ratings draw.



So a segment with VInny Mac, Triple Rapes, amd the Heart Break Kid couldn't move the needle.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So a segment with VInny Mac, Triple Rapes, amd the Heart Break Kid couldn't move the needle.


Folks don't really care about trips, crypt keeper vince and cockeyed shawn anymore.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 28, 2020)

Donald Trump liked the Nose segment so you know it was pure gold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Folks don't really care about trips, crypt keeper vince and cockeyed shawn anymore.



Incoming Reign of Terror 2020 to remind the fans how good they have it.. With the cost cutting WWE has been doing, the future is part timers with the money they saved to pay them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2020)

hehe wrestling am I right guys?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 28, 2020)

Triple H gonna be a 16 time world champ!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2020)

Man I love Dark side of the Ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Triple H gonna be a 16 time world champ!



Legit has to look up how many times HHH has held the belt, he's had 13.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Legit has to look up how many times HHH has held the belt, he's had 13.



Wait he’s tied with Randy Orton?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 29, 2020)

Nose is a *14 time champion* after beating BABYGURL and Moxley in the 2016 Royal Rumble for the belt a few years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Nose is a *14 time champion* after beating BABYGURL and Moxley in the 2016 Royal Rumble for the belt a few years ago.



These up and coming 50 year olds showing a decrepit roster of 20 and 30 year olds how it's done.

But in all seriousness I wouldn't be surprise is Vince goes this route of dipping his hand into the nostalgic cookie jar like a crack fiend on a bender.  His football endeavors are dead, after reading what happen after the second closing of the XFL no one will be wanting to deal with Vince ever again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 29, 2020)

Vince's problems don't end there.


Wrestletalk said that 4 shareholders are taking Vince to court for issuing false or misleading information during the quarterly investor calls and possible insider trading.

It also doesn't look good when Vince, Stephanie, Nose and other high ranking WWE officials sell millions of shares of stock at inflated prices right before their stock value drops.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince's problems don't end there.
> 
> 
> Wrestletalk said that 4 shareholders are taking Vince to court for issuing false or misleading information during the quarterly investor calls and possible insider trading.
> ...


Jesus christ no wonder the old man is cracking.

Apparently one of the ex employees said that Vince might be looking to sell WWE to Disney


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2020)

At least the CG for the disney wwe film will look better than wwe 2K20s graphics.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 29, 2020)

After buying FOX, the Latest star wars trilogy bombing and Disney stock taking a nose dive I don't expect for Disney to make a play for WWE anytime soon.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2020)

All I can say is wtf at the rumors WWE might get sold.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 29, 2020)

Vince: But muh legacy!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

I can believe disney buying wwe. I dont believe vince selling


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Art direction is the pits.
Why'd they copypaste their realistic model heads and put them on top of chibi bodies...?



Zhen Chan said:


> I can believe disney buying wwe. I dont believe vince selling



Didney taking over for Vince is like Stalin taking over for Hitler.
Rumors better be fucking fake.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Didney taking over for Vince is like Stalin taking over for Hitler.
> Rumors better be fucking fake.


Disney buying marvel was the best thing to happen to them


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

If only Star Wars, Youtube or their own IPs could say the same.

Eh, that's beside the point tho. Creatively they're a coin-flip regarding whether or not the show would improve, but it doesn't hold a lot of water for me when their arrogance, paper-pushing and general greed makes Vinny Mac look like amateur hour. Fuck them.

EDIT*
Err, ..n-no offense, @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I can believe disney buying wwe. I dont believe vince selling



Vince is too proud to let go


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

The commentary during the Cody/Darby match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

FUCK! My booking!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

Huh, Cody won.  Well that was clever for Cody to eat the Coffin Drop and turn it into a pin, but I guess he's taking on Archer in the finals:  Thinking they should have gone with Darby to face Archer but this plays to story.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Huh, Cody won.  Well that was clever for Cody to eat the Coffin Drop and turn it into a pin, but I guess he's taking on Archer in the finals:  Thinking they should have gone with Darby to face Archer but this plays to story.


Yeah would have preferred darby archer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

Poor MJF, he nicked his neck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

One, who is Musa. Two, who is Musa.

Well Rapelow coming out for his scheduled squash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

The hell did I just watch.  Well there are some people there that are going to be blacklisted by WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Not commenting cuz I'm kinda doing homework at the moment, but I am peeking in every now and then.

That Bubbly Bunch segment was the _shit_.

The finish to Cody/D'Arby was trash.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2020)

Kip/Havo vs Best Friends with Freshly Squeezed....... yeah Cornette will love this match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> One, who is Musa. Two, who is Musa.
> 
> Well Rapelow coming out for his scheduled squash.


Musa is actually a pretty good indy dude

Who just got his face broke


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Mox doesn't deserve this current era of wrestling. This dude constantly shows signs of god-tier overness that isn't possible now due to the erosion of it's popularity and the hands of absolute dipshits.

...then again, I say that, but in past era's he probably wouldn't have gotten to sniff the business, so maybe he's lucky. I'unno. What I'm saying is he's awesome.

Call your grandmother.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If only *Star Wars*, Youtube or their own IPs could say the same.
> 
> Eh, that's beside the point tho. Creatively they're a coin-flip regarding whether or not the show would improve, but it doesn't hold a lot of water for me when their arrogance, paper-pushing and general greed makes Vinny Mac look like amateur hour. Fuck them.
> 
> ...


They bought Star Wars for 4billion, the estimated worth in 2020 is 70billion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They bought Star Wars for 4billion, the estimated worth in 2020 is 70billion.



Okay....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Okay....


So how isn’t it good for the franchise that they were purchased by Disney?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So how isn’t it good for the franchise that they were purchased by Disney?



You should be able to decipher why from the other examples I gave.
You're making the mistake of mixing up the fiscal success that comes from juggarnaut-tier advertising and marketing techniques with creatively sound, competent entertainment that's worth a damn. The former is not what most people are referring to when they say that the series sucks now.

Lion King reboot is the biggest animated box office opening of all time. You'll have a hard time finding anybody that actually gives a shit about animation calling it any good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You should be able to decipher why from the other examples I gave.
> You're making the mistake of mixing up the fiscal success that comes from juggarnaut-tier advertising and marketing techniques with creatively sound, competent entertainment that's worth a damn beyond being the million d. That former is not what most people are referring when they say that the series sucks now.
> 
> Lion King is the biggest animated box office opening of all time. You'll have a hard time finding anybody that actually gives a shit about animation calling it any good.


It’s a business, the goal is to make money not gain favor with a niche audience.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s a business, the goal is to make money not gain favor with a niche audience.



...Almost word for word. Dunno why I bothered.

Anyway, it's a moot point. Like others have said, I don't see Vince or Disney being interested in the idea for obvious reasons.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2020)

crossrhoades is so buried


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2020)

I just seen Cody was on a stream discussing Slater and Ryder, I didn’t get the chance to watch but for the life of me I’m praying they don’t sign these goofs.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 29, 2020)

Slater's a reliable jobber and has a natural charisma. From what I've heard, a favorite of the vets, since he always made them look great. He also had a good tag team title build that hasn't really been topped since.
Zack's an... okay... wrestler, but knows how to get himself over, as he proved, like, twice. His brand of humor and internet savvy would be perfect for something like BTE

Wouldn't be the worst thing in the world, tho speaking from the perspective of cold logic, I do agree that AEW shouldn't be tossing dosh at them right now given the circumstances, especially when there are hotter commodities like Rusev on the table. Maybe later when things are a little less rocky.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2020)

Taking all of WWEs jobbers is bad for the AEW brand, let NWA or Impact take them. 

Revolt and Rusev are must gets but even now there are tag teams and upper mid card guys that are getting lost in the shuffle.  

Now if it’s women we’re talking about, AEW should feel free to get as much as they can because at the current time they only have a handful of women that belong on tv, and none important enough that they should be on every week.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2020)

I forgot Ryder got released too. Wonder how long it will be before him and Hawkins host a yard sale.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2020)

WhatADrag said:


> Go to sleep ^ (use bro)


Shit I had just woke up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I forgot Ryder got released too. Wonder how long it will be before him and Hawkins host a yard sale.




Supposedly Ryder is close friends with Cody and Rhodes is high in the guy's performance so don't be surprise if AEW goes for this guy.  His figure hobby will continue either being backed by the WWE or AEW.   Don't know about Hawkins, the guy has more control on what he buys as I don't recall a 5K used figure getting charged on his card during any of the videos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2020)

Vince would build nuclear warheads and start a literal apocalypse before selling WWE. I do see Steph and Shane selling tho. This is why he will troll in his will, and give the company to nose. Who at least gives a shit about wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince would build nuclear warheads and start a literal apocalypse before selling WWE. I do see Steph and Shane selling tho. This is why he will troll in his will, and give the company to nose. Who at least gives a shit about wrestling.



Nah, VInnny-Mac will probably troll his son in law and give it to the Teeth.   I mean it's been on record that Vince lied to his father to get control of the company so I doubt he'd would let anyone else have it unless they were of his mindset.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince would build nuclear warheads and start a literal apocalypse before selling WWE. I do see Steph and Shane selling tho. This is why he will troll in his will, and give the company to nose. Who at least gives a shit about wrestling.



Knowing Vince he likely has a robot copy of himself made and everything will go there when he dies according to the will just so his will be done for at least 20 more years.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 30, 2020)

Curtis Axel got cut.


and wwe is trying to block Revival's trademark entry "No Flips Just Fists" lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2020)

So she is a fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2020)

Didn't know the late Ludvig Borga cut an album.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2020)

Heath slater pissed that Cody said he's not interested in signing him to AEW


I mean Heath's a WWE guy he shouldn't even be out of the company .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2020)

Might have been smarter to make a personal call.


----------



## Shirker (May 1, 2020)

Cut him some slack. He's got kids.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Supposedly Ryder is close friends with Cody and Rhodes is high in the guy's performance so don't be surprise if AEW goes for this guy.  His figure hobby will continue either being backed by the WWE or AEW.   Don't know about Hawkins, the guy has more control on what he buys as I don't recall a 5K used figure getting charged on his card during any of the videos.


right, I think hawkins just bought a few 20-40 dollar figures compared to Ryder dropping 5k on a used action figure with some kid's name still on it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she is a fan.


You didn't see her video when she was going through barnes and noble right at the start of the pandemic looking for Berserk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


>



Man should do figure review on Youtube for the time being.  I mean he's done a tour of his collection room and has plenty of examples to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 1, 2020)

Sex offender Dolph is a great gimmick


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2020)

Clarified that he was joking:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 2, 2020)

Great call not signing Slater, good to see AEW practice a little restraint for once.

Edit: 


Raiden said:


> Clarified that he was joking:



Fuck me


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2020)

So both mitb matches happened at the same time.  Or at least will be broadcasted as such.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Great call not signing Slater, good to see AEW practice a little restraint for once.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Nah he may still not do it anyway.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Great call not signing Slater, good to see AEW practice a little restraint for once.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2020)

Man, that is very interesting. This guy was to be pushed by Triple and was also Rock's trainer for his comeback. Like he must be really shit if he still couldn't capitalize.


----------



## Raiden (May 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, that is very interesting. This guy was to be pushed by Triple and was also Rock's trainer for his comeback. Like he must be really shit if he still couldn't capitalize.



Yeah hopefully we learn more soon.


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, that is very interesting. This guy was to be pushed by Triple and was also Rock's trainer for his comeback. Like he must be really shit if he still couldn't capitalize.



Let's face it you could be the greatest wrestler in the world putting on 5* matches, getting over with the crowd both in the ring and outside the ring.  Have Triple H love you, Steph love you, the locker room love you, hell even Dunn liking you.

But if Vince doesn't like you all of the above is meaningless.

I mean Curtis Axel wasn't all of the above.  But there were times he was completely over that Vince kept dropping the ball (Axelmania anyone)


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2020)

I don’t think WWE could make worse women’s matches for money in the bank.  They literally are using their worst performers.  Tamina in a title match?

Dana Brooke, Carmella, Nia Jax in the women’s mitb?

It’s horrible.  Not going to get me to buy it.  That’s for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Let's face it you could be the greatest wrestler in the world putting on 5* matches, getting over with the crowd both in the ring and outside the ring.  Have Triple H love you, Steph love you, the locker room love you, hell even Dunn liking you.
> 
> But if Vince doesn't like you all of the above is meaningless.
> 
> I mean Curtis Axel wasn't all of the above.  But there were times he was completely over that Vince kept dropping the ball (Axelmania anyone)


Axelmania was over? 

I believe his best performance was the "I am still in the royal rumble match" bit. That was gold.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2020)

This is what I remember:


----------



## Nemesis (May 2, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Axelmania was over?
> 
> I believe his best performance was the "I am still in the royal rumble match" bit. That was gold.



For a few weeks he was over like upper midcard level over.  People were chanting Axelmania whenever he came out.  I think it died out because of the Hogan sex tape just after he teamed up with Sandow.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2020)

I don't entirely blame him. I feel like Drew was shoved at us for years. He would need that too to get over.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Let's face it you could be the greatest wrestler in the world putting on 5* matches, getting over with the crowd both in the ring and outside the ring.  Have Triple H love you, Steph love you, the locker room love you, hell even Dunn liking you.
> 
> But if Vince doesn't like you all of the above is meaningless.
> 
> I mean Curtis Axel wasn't all of the above.  But there were times he was completely over that Vince kept dropping the ball (Axelmania anyone)


It didn't help that Hogan kinda killed Axelmania when everyone found out he said the hard R on tape.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man, that is very interesting. This guy was to be pushed by Triple and was also Rock's trainer for his comeback. Like he must be really shit if he still couldn't capitalize.


I mean outside of the Axelmania stint he never really displayed much in the character department.

Dude was lacking almost all the charisma his father had.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> It didn't help that Hogan kinda killed Axelmania when everyone found out he said the hard R on tape.



I remember that.  Fucked both Curtis and Sandow when it happen.


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I mean outside of the Axelmania stint he never really displayed much in the character department.
> 
> Dude was lacking almost all the charisma his father had.



Honestly he wasn't given much to work on.  It seems to be the issue with most 2nd/3rd gen wrestlers is that Vince basically goes into "Your gimmick is you're your dad but better." and people see through it.  At least before Triple H version of nxt took off. 

Rock, Goldust, Orton were early enough that they came in before Vince's senility set in. 

But in the mid 2000s the go to gimmick was that for many guys.  Better than perfect... Priceless. Etc.

When you come in like that you have to be a 10/10 when the dad you're supposed to be improving on are 9s.

Coming in as a 7 or an 8 uou might as well be a 2 or a 3 because the crowd will see through it and Vince will be bored with it.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly he wasn't given much to work on.  It seems to be the issue with most 2nd/3rd gen wrestlers is that Vince basically goes into "Your gimmick is you're your dad but better." and people see through it.  At least before Triple H version of nxt took off.
> 
> Rock, Goldust, Orton were early enough that they came in before Vince's senility set in.
> 
> ...


yea I suppose in that case he never really had much of a chance and was kinda sent out to sink or swim. kinda always thought the you only get 1 shot thing in wrestling was limiting and that guys should at least get 2 chances lol.

they really gotta stop with trying to make guys like their dads, its one of many reasons why ted jr was a total flop.


----------



## Gibbs (May 4, 2020)

Liv vs Charlotte


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2020)

Lynch and Reigns getting multiple offers.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2020)

I don’t see Lynch as having that much crossover potential.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Becky will be typecast for awhile and probably fade off. If they do another expendables I could see her in that.

Roman could be solid though, I’m sure there’s a marvel role calling his name in the near future.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Becky will be typecast for awhile and probably fade off. If they do another expendables I could see her in that.
> 
> Roman could be solid though, I’m sure there’s a marvel role calling his name in the near future.



Well since Vince is removing anything Roman related from WWE tv or website I think a look at Hollywood is a good idea for him.

Latest erasing of Roman by Vince was the match vs Brock Lesnar where Seth cashed in.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2020)

Roman clearly has heat for pulling out of Wrestlemania imo.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2020)

Vince: Ok you can take time off because of Corona, no repercussions.
Roman: Ok due to my immune system being shot and that the Miz stupidly came in showing symptoms I'm out.
Vince: Roman no, come back, please, please. We'll reshoot the entire match for you.
Roman: No My health, my family including pregnant wife comes first.
Vince: FUCK YOU! WE'LL MAKE YOUR LIFE HELL!  *turns to Dunne* ERASE HIM ERASE HIM NOW!

Sami: I'll take this distraction to take some time off too since Corona and Ramadan fasting doesn't mix well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Vince: Ok you can take time off because of Corona, no repercussions.
> Roman: Ok due to my immune system being shot and that the Miz stupidly came in showing symptoms I'm out.
> Vince: Roman no, come back, please, please. We'll reshoot the entire match for you.
> Roman: No My health, my family including pregnant wife comes first.
> ...



From what I've been hearing about Vince, Roman should have just showed up sneezing and coughing uncontrollably in front of the guy.  That would have got him sent home immediately.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2020)

I'm just waiting on the Smackdown firing list that will likely come after MitB.  Knowing Vince he'll be so petty that Roman and the Usos will be on the list.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'm just waiting on the Smackdown firing list that will likely come after MitB.  Knowing Vince he'll be so petty that Roman and the Usos will be on the list.


Roman would never be fired

They have invested too much to turn back now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Vince: FUCK YOU! WE'LL MAKE YOUR LIFE HELL! *turns to Dunne* ERASE HIM ERASE HIM NOW!



Context pls


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Roman would never be fired
> 
> They have invested too much to turn back now


They started erasing him from packages that they use, clearly Vince finds him to be expendable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They started erasing him from packages that they use, clearly Vince finds him to be expendable.



For real?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> For real?


Yea they just showed a WM31 package on one of the shows last week where they had him scrubbed.

That’s not to see he’s being “erased” just that they conveniently avoided showing him.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Context pls



When Corona came to the US Vince said anyone can take time off no questions, no repercussions.  Roman having a damaged immune system and Miz being an idiot coming in sick made Roman realise he needs to take up the offer.  Which was proven even more the correct option to take because his wife is pregnant

Vince being Vince since then has decided to erase Roman from WWE TV and internet.  Firstly no commentator is allowed to mention him at all.  Some people are trying to say "It's because he's off tv." yet past few times he's been off TV.  Leukemia, mumps, his hernia years back.  All of them had Roman been talked about.

Things gone so far that last night on Raw they had a video of best MITB cash ins.  One of which was Seth's mania one where he turned Brock vs Roman into a Triple Threat match.  It showed Seth stomping Brock and then going black before showing Seth with the title.  Even though he pinned Roman.

Then there's also the make a wish foundation, to which after Cena went part time had Roman front and centre.  Even more so after his Leukemia which made sense since having a cancer survivor coming to see kids with other diseases that have high lethality can give hope.

Well not only has Cena gone back to being the front and centre guy, Vince has removed Roman from the banners and videos.  Pretty much acting as if Roman simply put does not exist anymore, never existed.  Basically he's getting the Dean Ambrose/Mox treatment.  Essentially in Vince's mind with how he's showing things.  Means that the shield debut was now just Seth running in to cost Cena and Ryback a title match against Vacant (Vacant being CM Punk)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> When Corona came to the US Vince said anyone can take time off no questions, no repercussions.  Roman having a damaged immune system and Miz being an idiot coming in sick made Roman realise he needs to take up the offer.  Which was proven even more the correct option to take because his wife is pregnant
> 
> Vince being Vince since then has decided to erase Roman from WWE TV and internet.  Firstly no commentator is allowed to mention him at all.  Some people are trying to say "It's because he's off tv." yet past few times he's been off TV.  Leukemia, mumps, his hernia years back.  All of them had Roman been talked about.
> 
> ...



Vince gonna Vince. Guess now it's about time Vince pushes his new Hogan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Romans push will go down as worse than Lex Express.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 5, 2020)

Funny enough Vince doing this should in theory endear Roman to the fans more when he comes back


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Funny enough Vince doing this should in theory endear Roman to the fans more when he comes back


Nah.  Leukemia proved otherwise.  I don’t think he can ever be something more.  Too mismanaged over the years.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Leukemia proved otherwise.  I don’t think he can ever be something more.  Too mismanaged over the years.


I disagree. Leukemia bought him time but never addressed the crux of his problem as a believable character. They have to present him as something other than a superhero.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nah.  Leukemia proved otherwise.  I don’t think he can ever be something more.  Too mismanaged over the years.



Spite is a powerfully potent and addictive spice. Why do you think the crowd have been rowdy as they'd been since the early 2010s? There's a subsection of fans who get their jollies out of doing or wanting whatever the opposite of what the company wants.
If the fans were to figure out that Vince was being a petulant child about Roman, I'd bet money on there being a pretty abrupt 180 on how they receive him.



Nemesis said:


> Honestly he wasn't given much to work on.  It seems to be the issue with most 2nd/3rd gen wrestlers is that Vince basically goes into "Your gimmick is you're your dad but better." and people see through it.  At least before Triple H version of nxt took off.
> 
> Rock, Goldust, Orton were early enough that they came in before Vince's senility set in.
> 
> ...



This is one of the reasons why I so stubbornly reject many of the critical assessments of the talent when discussing stuff like their place on the card, if they'd do better elsewhere, etc, etc. I've said it over and over. We know too much from too many sources and have seen far too much shit with our own eyes for any conclusion to be drawn other than the obvious: the show and how it's run is a mess and actively sabotages people. Yes there have been talent there who have overcome how bad it is. _*That should not be your baseline for determining a wrestler's ability*_.

Not taking shots, but it's about as ignorant as thinking the cast of Ghostbusters 2016 are terrible actresses/comedians because it's the one movie you saw them in. Maybe they are, maybe they aren't, but you can't gauge that from a movie that seemed almost purposefully formulated to be as embarrassing a dumpster fire as possible.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> . Yes there have been talent there who have overcome how bad it is. _*That should not be your baseline for determining a wrestler's ability*_.


On the flip side of that though, if someone can get over in that system it makes them more valuable than someone who got over in another company.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> On the flip side of that though, if someone can get over in that system it makes them more valuable than someone who got over in another company.



True I won't argue that
I simply argue that there are numbers in between 0 and 100.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Vince holds loyalty above all. That includes dumb loyalty like risking your life for his show. I wouldn't be surprised that in the Ungodly Crazy Toxic Testosterone Flooded Hell that is Vince's mind, Roman has fallen from grace. I don't think he's been Benoit'd or even Randy Savage'd by any means. But there's a good chance he's not the poster boy anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Anyways. It's been a while since we've done this ya'll. Top 10 wrestlers of all time, and rate each out of 10 for their Ring Work, Showmanship, Mic Work, and Athletic ability. 


*10. Randy Savage*
Ring Work: 9
Athletic Ability: 7  
Mic Work: 9
Showmanship: 10

*09. Goldust *
Ring Work: 7
Athletic Ability: 5
Mic Work: 8
Showmanship: 10

I've honestly got some new found appreciation for Goldust when watching some old PPVs during this long ass quarantine/isolation/distancing(whatever it's called). The dude played his role perfectly. Sold every story he's been part of to the best of his ability, and always managed to get a reaction from the crowd. His interactions played off really damn well with every gimmick he was pit against at the time, be it the Undertaker, Piper, or Scott Hall. He really raised the bar when it comes to the "mind games" trope in wrestling. A simple facial reaction or look of his told as much story as a 20 minute promo. He was sadly wasted with WWE's shit roster/booking in the mid-90s and wasted even further with his Attitude Era gimmick. Imagine main event proper builds of Goldust against Hogan in the 80s, Crow Sting in the 90s, and Cena in the 00s and 10s. If wrestling is a gimmick, then Goldust is wrestling. The dude can also put amazing matches as well as proven with his match vs. Cody. 

*08. Eddie Guerrero *
Ring Work: 9
Athletic Ability: 8
Mic Work: 8
Showmanship: 9

*07. Sting*
Ring Work: 8
Athletic Ability: 6
Mic Work: 7
Showmanship: 10 

*06. Bret Hart*
Ring Work: 10
Athletic Ability: 6
Mic Work: 5
Showmanship: 7

Probably the guy with the least scoring mic work and showmanship in my list, as I hold those two aspects very vital for a top wrestler. But the Hitman gains a spot in my list simply due to the fact that he put amazing legendary matches in the ring with all kinds of wrestlers. He's in my best match of all time (Austin vs. Hart WM13) for a reason. His selling, offense, counters, movements, and facial expressions were all executed to tell a story. And he told those stories damn near perfectly. I just think he'd probably be pissed off if he realized who I am putting ahead of him next. 

*05. Shawn Michaels*
Ring Work: 9
Athletic Ability: 8
Mic Work: 6
Showmanship: 8 (docking points due to him only being flairy when he was doped up, reborn again christian HBK was kinda lame)

*04. Stone Cold*
Ring Work: 8
Athletic Ability: 5
Mic Work: 10
Showmanship: 9

*03. The Undertaker*
Ring Work: 7
Athletic Ability: 7 
Mic Work: 6
Showmanship: 10

*02. Chris Jericho*
Ring Work: 8
Athletic Ability: 7
Mic Work: 9
Showmanship: 9

*01. Mick Foley*
Ring Work: 9
Athletic Ability: 3
Mic Work: 10
Showmanship: 10

Mick Foley is wrestling tbh. The mere fact that he's ready to risk his life to put on a show is reason enough for him to be in any person's top 10. But he's much more than that. All of his bumps and chair shots weren't random or were just there for shock value, they were there to serve a purpose, they were to sell Mick Foley's character and sell his opponent's cruelty and aggression. I do believe Foley has the fortune of being the most protected character in wrestling. Whatever Dude Love, Cactus, or Mankind did or have done to him, it seemingly was always in line with his character. And that made for some fine consistent entertaining TV. He wasn't the most athletic of guys, but I mean who cares when you can get the same outcome telling a story being thrown off a cage or getting slammed on thumbtacks. His promos were quick and to the point (a very rare skill for wrestlers) but also very entertaining and consistent with his character. He sold his opponents well and sold his himself even better. His whole gimmick as Mankind is as much wrestling circus as wrestling circus gets without it becoming too silly and unbelievable like the theatrics of Taker, Bray, Hardy, and Kane. I might be on nostalgia goggles, but for now, Foley takes the top spot for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2020)

Bonus, dream card with my top 10.

Eddie Guerrero (Lie, Cheat, Steal face gimmick) vs. Stone Cold (96 Heel Version)

Randy Savage w/ Miss Elizabeth vs. Goldust w/Terri Runnels (Debut version)
*whoever wins enslaves the opponent's wife for a month*

Bret Hart (mid-90s face version) vs. Chris Jericho (punched HBK's wife heel version)
*Ultimate Submission Match*

Sting (97 Crow) vs. The Undertaker (Streak Era)
*Wrestlemania Streak on the line*

Mick Foley (98-99 Face Mankind) vs. Shawn Michaels (C) (97 Asshole DX gimmick)
*I Quit in career match vs. world title - if Foley loses he retires*
-already happened and was a great match, but a whole feud with a proper build can be even better


*Spoiler*: __ 




Who'd I have win
Stone Cold
Goldust
Bret Hart
Sting
Mankind


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2020)

I honestly think you're underrating Bret's mic work a little.  His heel stuff was great when on the mic in WWF at the time, yeah his face stuff wasn't as good but heel stuff was up there.

Also not sure when HBK wasn't doped up on coke or a Born again christian.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Foley number one? Holy shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2020)

Kept my list domestic:

*1. Ric Flair*
Ring Work: 10
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: 10
Athletic ability: 8

*2. Bret Hart*
Ring Work: 10
Showmanship: 9
Mic work: 7
Athletic ability: 10

*3. Kurt Angle*
Ring Work: 10
Showmanship: 8
Mic work: 8
Athletic ability: 10

*4. Shawn Michaels*
Ring Work: 10
Showmanship: 8
Mic work: 7
Athletic ability: 10

*5. The Rock*
Ring work: 6
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: 10
Athletic ability: 9

*6. Rob Van Dam*
Ring work: 10
Showmanship: 8
Mic work: 6
Athletic ability: 10

*7. Randy Savage*
Ring work: 7
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: 9
Athletic ability: 7

*8. Brock Lesnar*
Ring work: 9
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: -
Athletic ability: 10

*8. Stone Cold*
Ring work. 7
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: 10
Athletic ability: -

*9. Hulk Hogan*
Ring work: -
Showmanship: 10
Mic work: 9
Athletic ability: -

*10. Chris Jericho*
Ring work: 8
Showmanship: 7
Mic work: 9
Athletic ability: 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 6, 2020)

Both Ted Dibiase snr and jnr could be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Carnies gonna carnie


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

So tonight on AEW to start off it's Joey vs Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Leeroy.... the fuck is this guy. 

Well Cody wins to keep his momentum going vs Archer but Joey got an outing to show what he can do.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Gargano cheated!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Season finale of Shaq Life....... dammit why not just series finale.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

A man is still the AEW women’s champion?

-changes channel back to NXT


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Hmm, I know they want to build up Rose as a threat but she's had only one title defense and of the three women the presented only one is a face.  I don't think heel vs heel dynamic works well with a crowd when they get back to normal.
;


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Just put the title on Baker.  And make her a chicken shit heel.  Build up challengers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> A man is still the AEW women’s champion?
> 
> -changes channel back to NXT



Kong injured to preform.  Wish she  was healthy because that woman does come off as a credible threat when allowed.  Look at her matches at TNA especially with Gail Kim.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

I know it is a storyline from like three years ago.  But I want Bryan Kendrick to attack Tozawa during this match.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Holy shit, Nyla landed RIGHT on this poor girl


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Very glad MJF is on AEW, wouldn't to know how neutered WWE would have him.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Akira Tozawa with Kalisto caliber mic skills. But at least he showed good intensity.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

This homie MJF deadass against a greenscreen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Just put the title on Baker.  And make her a chicken shit heel.  Build up challengers.



Thinking that will happen but she will take it from one of the faces like Shida or Statlander.  The only way she takes it away from Rose is if it's a triple threat where she pins the face without pinning the other heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Well they are being consistent with Spears hatred of Cody.  So the feud continues with the two.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I know they want to build up Rose as a threat but she's had only one title defense and of the three women the presented only one is a face.  I don't think heel vs heel dynamic works well with a crowd when they get back to normal.
> ;



She was on vacation before quarantine

Im 100% sure she was supposed to have about 5 defenses before now so she looks strong when she drops to shida at the ppv. As it stands now I think we are going to have to wait for Shida to slay the beast


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Kaz vs Moxley....  That's a clash of styles if I'd ever see it.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Frankie looks pretty good with his Cena cut, all things considered.

Also, why tf is MJF afraid of Jungle Boy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Frankie looks pretty good with his Cena cut, all things considered.
> 
> Also, why tf is MJF afraid of Jungle Boy?



Story line wise, he had a hard time with him the last time they faced and need Wardlow's help to defeat him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Velveteen Dream is still a babyface?  What the fuck????


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Velveteen Dream is still a babyface?  What the fuck????


Means vince has alot of confidence this dick pic shit will work out


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

So yea wonder who Mox is facing at DON


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Timothy Thatcher is no good tbf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So yea wonder who Mox is facing at DON


According to rankings it has to be either Brodie or Omega

and now moxley is getting jumped by creepers. Definitely brodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Welp Dark Order making their presence known. Guess Mox will be force to watch Evil Uno eat infront of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Well Brodie Mac making his mark.   So Mox vs Brodie at the PPV then.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Brodie Mac making his mark.   So Mox vs Brodie at the PPV then.


Im super ok with this


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

I’m enjoying the Io/Charlotte match so far.  Charlotte looks like a giant compared to Io. Lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Holy shit, Brodie getting personal there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

Lol Mox legit just said dude all you had to do was ask


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

"Dude" -Jon Moxley 2020

Fair answer to all the people that keep challenging him tbh.
His character's made it clear he don't give a shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

Honestly I hope we get Dark Order vs SCU and Mox.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Honestly I hope we get Dark Order vs SCU and Mox.



Probably by next week or in two

So Brandi calling out Jake and Archer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Charlotte taking a DQ.  Attacking Io with a kendo stick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Um Brandi your vanity project almost fucked the women's division.   Fuck, they are still rebuilding.   Hell you stunted Statlander's push with you Shitmare collective when she should have won the title from Riho.​


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

CBT, from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, on en dot Wikipedia org


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um Brandi your vanity project almost fucked the women's division.   Fuck, they are still rebuilding.   Hell you stunted Statlander's push with you Shitmare collective when she should have won the title from Riho.​


Brandi is really beautiful though..


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brandi is really beautiful though..


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brandi is really beautiful though..


Lets be honest

Thats 80% of the job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

I have a lot of forgiveness when a woman is that hot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have a lot of forgiveness when a woman is that hot.


preach


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Poor Marshal, sacrificed to Archer.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

A snake on poor Brandi.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Penis metaphor ahoy


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Wow, Jake put his snake on Brandi.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

That snake seemed like it was trying to go into Brandi’s clothes.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Jake put his snake on Brandi.



Damn, beat me to it.



Rukia said:


> That snake seemed like it was trying to go into Brandi’s clothes.



I mean....


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean....



Gotta grab the brass ring fam


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have a lot of forgiveness when a woman is that hot.



I legit thought you were being facetious. Now I'm laughing harder than I was when I first saw the post.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That snake seemed like it was trying to go into Brandi’s clothes.





Shirker said:


> Damn, beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean....




it's probably from the trouser snake family then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Hmm Darby going heel there.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Either heel turn or Taz partnership... or both.

I'm game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Pineapple Pete vs The Pain Maker soon.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Has Jericho’s faction grown?  All of the heels really enjoyed that entrance.

this is one of the things AEW is doing that WWE should do also.  Put some of your staff in the crowd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has Jericho’s faction grown?  All of the heels really enjoyed that entrance.
> 
> this is one of the things AEW is doing that WWE should do also.  Put some of your staff in the crowd.


Jericho is the mlk of heels


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Fatal women's four way next week.  Going with either Shida or Baker since Statlander had her shot at the past PPV but hoping for another Statlander/Shida match sometime soon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fatal women's four way next week.  Going with either Shida or Baker since Statlander had her shot at the past PPV but hoping for another Statlander/Shida match sometime soon.


Honestly this match shouldnt even be happening

Shida has more than proved herself


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Meh.  Matt Hardy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has Jericho’s faction grown?  All of the heels really enjoyed that entrance.
> 
> this is one of the things AEW is doing that WWE should do also.  Put some of your staff in the crowd.



In technicality Jeff Cobb has a spot on the Inner Circle but is currently freelancing in other promotion until he finds an offer he likes to stay at a federation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Wow, so Jericho vs Pineapple Pete next week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Jericho vs Pineapple Pete next week.


Dunkerton shit talked his way from a 1 off enhancement spot into a singles match with chris jericho

God bless america

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has Jericho’s faction grown?  All of the heels really enjoyed that entrance.
> 
> this is one of the things AEW is doing that WWE should do also.  Put some of your staff in the crowd.



I'd say they're too arrogant for that but they _did _change where the hardcam is to take focus away from the empty chairs. They're also getting looser with their langauge from what I hear.

So maybe one day the ratings will get too low for comfort and bite the bullet. Hopefully sooner rather than later. If the TV has been anything like WM, I can imagine watching the show can be _physically_ painful for how awkward those silences are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Quick question to you guys, but have you taste a Little Bit of the Bubbly that Jericho has been shilling for?


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

Kenny's weeb-ass have one too many plates of kuri-raisu or something?

Why's he in a tshirt and jeans?


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

I don’t agree with JR.  I think Kenny has disappointed in AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Backstage but no Dippin Dots, fucking hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Does commentary know what they are talking about.

And Matt on a golf cart.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

"You're laughing. Matt Hardy's about to commit vehicular homicide, and you're laughing"


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

I hate moonsaults to the ground, but I gotta admit... that execution and catch was *smooooooov*


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Jr said this is Raw

God damn it old man


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I hate moonsaults to the ground, but I gotta admit... that execution and catch was *smooooooov*


Hager did great there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

That was a fun watch.  Inner Circle wins but next week it's Jericho's biggest challenge as he takes on Pineapple Pete.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2020)

A bit difficult for me to pay attention tonight because I was doing several things at once, but that main event match was _so much fucking fun_.
Hearkened back to some of the backstage brawls I would see on WWE and play in video games growing up (but safer of course). Might as well should've had some Powerman 5000 blaring in the background. Sammy selling for that golf cart further solidified his status as my favorite heel in the company. That was *nutz*! Hope he's okay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

Man I enjoyed the hell out of Dynamite.

Sorry I didn't chat it up but there was a little bit of everything.

Next week Pineapple pete gets his revenge on Jericho


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a fun watch.  Inner Circle wins but next week it's Jericho's biggest challenge as he takes on Pineapple Pete.


Pineapple Pete might end up joining Private Party . He has the party style dynamic to him that could work


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2020)

Currently listening to Solomonster on Youtube, makes mention the woman that faced Nyla was trained by Glenn Jacobs.  So the girl getting her ass kicked was trained by Kane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Meh. Matt Hardy.


He’s terrible.


Rukia said:


> I don’t agree with JR.  I think Kenny has disappointed in AEW.


Hard disagree. His push is being saved for later, if he won the championship too early the fans would’ve turned on creative like they have with WWE.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

You don’t have to be a champion to produce good television.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You don’t have to be a champion to produce good television.


Have you missed the entire elite storyline and the tag team match at revolution? It was the best program in wrestling at the time.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Didn’t win me over.  Boring.

tbf.   WWE has probably programmed me to not care about tag team wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

@teddy


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t win me over.  Boring.
> 
> tbf.   WWE has probably programmed me to not care about tag team wrestling.


You don't even need backstory, just the in ring work was exceptional


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2020)

Sammy memes will live on forever


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

Brandi won the hottest female of the night award.  Runner up Chelsea Green.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t win me over.  Boring.
> 
> tbf.   WWE has probably programmed me to not care about tag team wrestling.



Lmao!


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2020)

great segment.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Absolutely laughable that people said the snake segment felt “rapey”. If it was done to a man nobody would be saying shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Absolutely laughable that people said the snake segment felt “rapey”. If it was done to a man nobody would be saying shit.


The snake is a penis metaphor

If it was done to a man it would be emasculating. It contextual.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Absolutely laughable that people said the snake segment felt “rapey”. If it was done to a man nobody would be saying shit.


You just have to ignore those people.  There are only a handful of them.  Don’t allow them to sabotage your product.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2020)

this guy is a loser.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> this guy is a loser.



Isn't he on WWE's payroll.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't he on WWE's payroll.


Hes part of that show that get 11k veiwers


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FUCK!



So Sammy is the Yamcha, who is going to be his Bulma so he can lose her to a top guy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The snake is a penis metaphor
> 
> If it was done to a man it would be emasculating. It contextual.


That’s what it once was, now it’s devolved to “Jakes gimmick” this is AEW not an episode of west world.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Sammy is the Yamcha, who is going to be his Bulma so he can lose her to a top guy.


Brandi is Bulma and cody is Vegeta

Who ever has the belt at the time is goku


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly think you're underrating Bret's mic work a little. His heel stuff was great when on the mic in WWF at the time, yeah his face stuff wasn't as good but heel stuff was up there.



Fair enough.



Nemesis said:


> Also not sure when HBK wasn't doped up on coke or a Born again christian.



Piece of shit Shawn from the 80s and 90s. That's the best HBK. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Foley number one? Holy shit.



It's canon Foley won the Monday Night Wars for Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Sammy is the Yamcha, who is going to be his Bulma so he can lose her to a top guy.


Probably a worse Yamcha who can't even get the girl


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably a worse Yamcha who can't even get the girl


There is some canon that would have you believe even Yamcha didn't get to clap Bulma's cheeks.


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FUCK!


  holy fuck!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> There is some canon that would have you believe even Yamcha didn't get to clap Bulma's cheeks.


Yeah I kinda figure Yamcha got cucked by Toriyama to the point that he got nothing from Bulma except teasing and then dropping soon as she saw Vegeta


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's canon Foley won the Monday Night Wars for Vince.


There are several factors, not just one person.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Piece of shit Shawn from the 80s and 90s. That's the best HBK.


Agreed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There are several factors, not just one person.



He was the MVP tho. Austin, Vince, and Rock follow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He was the MVP tho. Austin, Vince, and Rock follow.


That’s the narrative WWE has proposed, in reality Foley was replaceable, Austin and Rock were not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s the narrative WWE has proposed, in reality Foley was replaceable, Austin and Rock were not.



How? He was the only guy in the roster that could do the hardcore shit AND work a wrestling program (promos, gimmicks, angles, etc..). The ECW guys were all lacking in the latter area. Actually, to this day you wont find a hardcore guy that cut Godly promos like Mick did or have a legendary gimmick like the x3 faces of Foley.


----------



## Kuya (May 7, 2020)

NXT about to be lit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How? He was the only guy in the roster that could do the hardcore shit AND work a wrestling program (promos, gimmicks, angles, etc..). The ECW guys were all lacking in the latter area. Actually, to this day you wont find a hardcore guy that cut Godly promos like Mick did or have a legendary gimmick like the x3 faces of Foley.


Why are you comparing him to ECW guys? 

Foley gets credit for being a punching bag but the attitude era could be defined without him. I mean Shane McMahon did all the same spots, Goldust was much more of a character, and Triple H filled the role as “the guy to work with the guy”. He played a great role in the upper mid card but he was far from irreplaceable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why are you comparing him to ECW guys?
> 
> Foley gets credit for being a punching bag but the attitude era could be defined without him. I mean Shane McMahon did all the same spots, Goldust was much more of a character, and Triple H filled the role as “the guy to work with the guy”. He played a great role in the upper mid card but he was far from irreplaceable.



Shane just fell on some shit. He hardly worked the bumps he was in. Foley actually made a story out of it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shane just fell on some shit. He hardly worked the bumps he was in. Foley actually made a story out of it.


I took the qualities that made him and showed you how other guys could fill that role. You can’t do that with Rock, Austin, Taker, or Mr McMahon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I took the qualities that made him and showed you how other guys could fill that role. You can’t do that with Rock, Austin, Taker, or Mr McMahon.



Then give me one example of someone that could do all the things Mick Foley in one package. Not his qualities spread by different wrestlers. I could do the same thing you did with Rock, Austin, Taker, etc..


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 8, 2020)

Guess people weren't feeling karrion kross entrance


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2020)

MJF confirmed go away heat
Ya hate ta see it.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2020)

84K viewers lost for Kross debut? .


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2020)

Was the issue Kross.  Or was it because how over Mox is?

(Either way if Vince sees the numbers he'll blame Kross)


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2020)

So Becky to star in a Marvel film.

Well I can guess the part she might get.


Meet Shamrock, a Marvel Irish character whose super power is good luck until she broke her leg and became an alcoholic.  I only remember her because she was a zombie character in a Deadpool comic arc who's luck ended up being used against her.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Becky to star in a Marvel film.
> 
> Well I can guess the part she might get.
> 
> ...



I know you're joking but damn her powers are too much like Domino who was recently in Deadpool 2.  One hand it would be funny to see the uninitiated go "They're ripping off Domino because they can't make a film as funny as Deadpool 2." on the other it seems the only major option for Becky would be Jean Grey and Becky is no Jean and for the love of Stan Lee and Jack Kirby we do not need another Dark Phoenix build up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I know you're joking but damn her powers are too much like Domino who was recently in Deadpool 2.  One hand it would be funny to see the uninitiated go "They're ripping off Domino because they can't make a film as funny as Deadpool 2." on the other it seems the only major option for Becky would be Jean Grey and Becky is no Jean and for the love of Stan Lee and Jack Kirby we do not need another Dark Phoenix build up.



High chances are she'll probably be cast as Siryn.  This character is a hell of a lot more known than Shamrock as she was in the X Force team.  

Also she was at one point in her career in a deep relationship with Deadpool before the head editor of Marvel decided to go a different direction for the poor girl.  And a different direction did she go.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 8, 2020)

Yeah Siryn would be best pick for Lynch. I'm more interested in who will be the next Wolverine.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Yeah Siryn would be best pick for Lynch. I'm more interested in who will be the next Wolverine.



I kind of don't want a Wolverine in the MCU for a while.  Xmen need to stand on their own without him when they finally enter the MCU.  Plus keeping him apart from the X-Men could have his debut in a post-credit scene for a Wolverine vs Hulk movie (Just without hulk in the title because Universal)


----------



## The Juice Man (May 8, 2020)

The rumor for Captain Marvel 2 is that the new Wolverine will debut in that movie.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2020)

Give me a sassy southern Rogue.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Give me a sassy southern Rogue.




Rogue is my favorite X-man for obvious reasons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> The rumor for Captain Marvel 2 is that the new Wolverine will debut in that movie.



Heard about this too.  Wouldn't be surprised if Disney/Marvel did this to get butts in the seats to see Captain Marvel 2 as DIsney itself is current strapped for cash and their marketing department has pretty much taken a hit due to the current pandemic.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2020)

So I just watched AEW dynamite

Was the last thing said by JR saying "Next week is the last Raw before Double or Nothing."?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> The rumor for Captain Marvel 2 is that the new Wolverine will debut in that movie.



Big shoes to fill.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2020)

WWE stinks right now.  They haven’t had a good Raw or Smackdown in over a month.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2020)

Becky Lynch is going to have less than 5 minutes of screen time.  You guys are trippin to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Shirker (May 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So I just watched AEW dynamite
> 
> Was the last thing said by JR saying "Next week is the last Raw before Double or Nothing."?



I wasn't paying close enough attention when I was watching, but I saw someone mention something like that.

He also referred to Excalibur as "King" some time a few months ago, too. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2020)

@The Juice Man


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2020)

UFC was doing a lot.  And they still had a positive.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So I just watched AEW dynamite
> 
> Was the last thing said by JR saying "Next week is the last Raw before Double or Nothing."?


No he said this is monday night raw lmao


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2020)

I hate to say it because undertaker was right when he said he doesn't listen to non wrestlers when they say he should retire and should be the same with commentary team but JR needs to think about becoming more of a backstage role if he keeps making these mistakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I hate to say it because undertaker was right when he said he doesn't listen to non wrestlers when they say he should retire and should be the same with commentary team but JR needs to think about becoming more of a backstage role if he keeps making these mistakes.


I don't agree with that. People don't want him to fuck up and die out in the ring. 

He even said it himself how he'd be wrestling as long as he can keep up with the young pups. Well now he can't. 

He can ignore me but that's the truth. He's gotta retire. For his sake and his family's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't agree with that. People don't want him to fuck up and die out in the ring.
> 
> He even said it himself how he'd be wrestling as long as he can keep up with the young pups. Well now he can't.
> 
> He can ignore me but that's the truth. He's gotta retire. For his sake and his family's.



Taker is going to keep coming back for that sweet Saudi green.. And treat his fans to such quality matches as in his fight with Goldberg and DX.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Taker is going to keep coming back for that sweet Saudi green.. And treat his fans to such quality matches as in his fight with Goldberg and DX.


so in other words he's gonna put his legacy to rest in piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> so in other words he's gonna put his legacy to rest in piece



Nah, even if the guy has stinkers in Saudi he'll make it up in the cinematic theme matches.  Plus if Vince sells the WWE to Disney and anything were to happen to Taker, they'll just bring the guy back via cgi.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, even if the guy has stinkers in Saudi he'll make it up in the cinematic theme matches.  Plus if Vince sells the WWE to Disney and anything were to happen to Taker, they'll just bring the guy back via cgi.


OH GOD NO!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2020)

So how many low ratings on RAW and Smackdown will it take before Fox and USA come a calling to Vince to ask why?


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, even if the guy has stinkers in Saudi he'll make it up in the cinematic theme matches.  Plus if Vince sells the WWE to Disney and anything were to happen to Taker, they'll just bring the guy back via cgi.



Disney will use Taker powers to bring Iron Man and Black Widow from the death and his spooky powers will bring AU Loki to the main timeline too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Disney will use Taker powers to bring Iron Man and Black Widow from the death and his spooky powers will bring AU Loki to the main timeline too.



The highlight of Taker's career will not be his matches but him having his own theme ride at Disneyland


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The highlight of Taker's career will not be his matches but him having his own theme ride at Disneyland



Well it already has a name ready.

The Last Ride.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 9, 2020)

at least next week I get to watch NWA and two hour AEW Dark

on Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

I wish the hacker was AJ Lee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Are you guys watching office in the bank?


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2020)

I was actually gonna, but other responsibilites are breathing down my neck, and I don't want it splittin' my focus.
Will probably check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

Not planning on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Alberto Del Rio (Jose A. Rodriguez Chucuan) was arrested on May 9 and is facing charges of sexual assault after he allegedly assaulted a woman. The arrest took place following a report made to police on May 4th that said he had become angry with a woman and assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her body.

According to a news report from , the victim said that on May 3 at 10:00 p.m., Del Rio had slapped her across the head. He allegedly slapped her over the head again when she asked him what he was doing.

The victim also told police, "they walked downstairs and he forced her to wear a dress and dance for him. She told him she didn't want to. and he said not to cry because if she did, he would take her son and drop him in the middle of the road somewhere."

News 4 also reports that according to an arrest affidavit, the woman told police that Del Rio allegedly sexually assaulted her and had her injuries photographed.

, and  that did not result in either charged.

Stay tuned to Wrestling Inc. for any updates to this story.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

R truth and MVP is a match?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

I remember when Paige practically gave up her career to be with Del Rio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

If someone doesn't get powerbombed through Vince's desk then it's a huge waste.


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alberto Del Rio (Jose A. Rodriguez Chucuan) was arrested on May 9 and is facing charges of sexual assault after he allegedly assaulted a woman. The arrest took place following a report made to police on May 4th that said he had become angry with a woman and assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her body.
> 
> According to a news report from , the victim said that on May 3 at 10:00 p.m., Del Rio had slapped her across the head. He allegedly slapped her over the head again when she asked him what he was doing.
> 
> ...



Just heard about this from Observer.

With each passing year this dude makes me regret ever enjoying his work. Retard.



Rukia said:


> I remember when Paige practically gave up her career to be with Del Rio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

I thought the whole event was gonna be in WWE headquarters.


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought the whole event was gonna be in WWE headquarters.



Nah. PC, then Connecticut.

In hindsight I'm not even sure how a show airing at the headquarters would work. Does it even have an area wide enough to set stuff up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Just heard about this from Observer.
> 
> With each passing year this dude makes me regret ever enjoying his work. Retard.



He took the name El Patron a bit too literally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Nah. PC, then Connecticut.
> 
> In hindsight I'm not even sure how a show airing at the headquarters would work. Does it even have an area wide enough to set stuff up?



Am sure it does. I mean you just need a ring. And just have people wreck shit within the offices. That would've actually been interesting.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are you guys watching office in the bank?



Background noise for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

If this was the Attitude Era, Rock would photocopy someone's face and spat on the copy.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

This is the last chance for Aleister Black to move up the ranks.  Probably.  Babyfaces are boring briefcase holders though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Did Big E get shorter?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> This is the last chance for Aleister Black to move up the ranks.  Probably.  Babyfaces are boring briefcase holders though.


Nah not his last chance, hes got fan support. Just nobody in creative has any fucking idea what to do with him


A spooky occult match with the fiend is just sitting there waiting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

JFC. Rollins is maineventing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Has there been a spot involving the ceiling fan yet?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Are you guys watching office in the bank?


Probably going to since there' s nothing on lately


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

hmm MVP vs  Rtruth vs Bobby ............. I see Vince doesn't see nothing wrong with this match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Lashley is face again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

people thanking essential workers yet continue to work .

Here's how you thank them........stay home


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Tamina has legit proof of Vince covering up Snuka murdering Argentino. Only reason why she's still in the company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Here's Nia I mean Tamina.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Tamina man. Is there anything new with you? 

Like new moves? New Gear?


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Alberto Del Rio (Jose A. Rodriguez Chucuan) was arrested on May 9 and is facing charges of sexual assault after he allegedly assaulted a woman. The arrest took place following a report made to police on May 4th that said he had become angry with a woman and assaulted her causing multiple injuries to her body.
> 
> According to a news report from , the victim said that on May 3 at 10:00 p.m., Del Rio had slapped her across the head. He allegedly slapped her over the head again when she asked him what he was doing.
> 
> ...


Delritto finally going full el patron like you said above. 

guess the combo of naturally being a fucked up individual, cte and being a drunk finally caught up to him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Delritto finally going full el patron like you said above.



Dude went full Rinkan hentai.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

lel crucifix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Sasha Banks out there looking like the local street hooker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

I read on twitter a few days ago that AJ is suddenly face outta nowhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

The Last Ride Abridged


*Spoiler*: __ 




He's old.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Tamina man. Is there anything new with you?
> 
> Like new moves? New Gear?


She has a weird amount of internet fans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

I actually forgot Strawman was a Wyatta family member.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Exalted One sighting.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I actually forgot Strawman was a Wyatta family member.



Yeah he was called up to be a member when Eric Rowan was injured.  That's the only reason.

So they're going Wyatt this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> She has a weird amount of internet fans


So does Nia apparently


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

The Hard worker won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

whelp Bray lost cleanly to Brawn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Solomon Crowe?


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

That was more a story than a match.  The fiend better not lose the rematch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

So squash match right?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So squash match right?


Going a solid 25


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sasha Banks out there looking like the local street hooker.


yea this is the most I've ever wanted to fuck sasha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

I really want a spot involving the ceiling fan to happen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> yea this is the most I've ever wanted to fuck sasha.


Welcome to the club brother

We have punch and crackers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Drew is the best face champ WWE had since Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Is Truth's gimmick is that he's retarded?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

time for DDT Pro in WWE match which will be fun :smirk 


JUST MAKE SURE TO KEEP EVERYONE AWAY FROM NIA!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

WWE HQ looks bland as hell.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Fucking Asuka XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Corbin getting fined for property damage.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Asuka is GOAT lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

da hell is Bruce Prichard doing there?


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

WTF Brother Love.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

this match is so ignant, i love it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Brother Love?


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Who the fuck was the Doink wannabe?


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

lol Steph was no where near them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Quick Steph burial.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Who the fuck was the Doink wannabe?


Might be Noelle Foley's boyfriend


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Vince having taker's casket in WWE HQ is so meta.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

food fight


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Food fight to an old Triple H entrance theme.  Plus RIP Rey.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

People power xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

GG essential worker.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

I take back what i said, i fucking love this match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Jesus Fuck Vince looks like Red Skull.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

This match :lol


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> food fight


Who threw the pie in Kevin Owens’ face?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

So I guess Ladies do finish first.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Asuka is a great choice


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Asuka already an all time WWE women's great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Can't argue with Asuka winning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Asuka should win the title on her channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Did Corbin just murder Mysterio?


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Did Baron just throw Aleister Black off the roof?!


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Someone call the cops on Corbin for murder.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

And Black too.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

hell yeah Otis!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Corbin is heel supreme  you fools


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

What?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

LOOOL AJ FUMBLED THE CASE !


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Wait shouldn't AJ be declared winner for taking the briefcase first?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Who threw the pie in Kevin Owens’ face?


Moxley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wait shouldn't AJ be declared winner for taking the briefcase first?


He didn't have full possession of the case. Think of it as NFL rules .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

So anyone wants to talk about the fact that Vince has a Raptor's skull hung on his office wall?


----------



## The Juice Man (May 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> yea this is the most I've ever wanted to fuck sasha.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

I’m surprised about Asuka.  I never would have had her winning this match.

she should have beaten Becky a few months ago.  Hopefully wwe will do the right thing now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

Otis shouldn’t have won the men’s briefcase.  He isn’t world champion material.


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Otis shouldn’t have won the men’s briefcase.  He isn’t world champion material.



Otis cashing in on Drew is all i want now


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So anyone wants to talk about the fact that Vince has a Raptor's skull hung on his office wall?


didn't that also appear when Austin took over as CEO?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

Bayley has had a really long run.  And it is completely devoid of memorable moments. You thought some of Alexa’s runs were bad?  She at least occasionally hit a home run promo.  Bayley has had nothing going on here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Otis shouldn’t have won the men’s briefcase.  He isn’t world champion material.


Neither was baron when he won

We saw how that ended


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> didn't that also appear when Austin took over as CEO?



I dont remember tbh.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Dozer from Heavy Machinery will either be the WWE Champion or Universal Champion, mark my stoner ass words.
> 
> He is going to be an incredible face. And will probably be an incredible heel one day too.



called this when he was tagging in NXT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont remember tbh.


Never mind I checked it out and it wasn't there before. 

Guess it should be a big deal


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2020)

Rey left a son and wife.




Black left his hot latina girl and a future push


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m surprised about Asuka.  I never would have had her winning this match.
> 
> she should have beaten Becky a few months ago.  Hopefully wwe will do the right thing now.



Baszler will beat Becky at Summerslam, get cashed in on and have a Baszler vs Asuka feud.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Rey left a son and wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Dominic, has now lost 2 dads.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

, a second degree felony. His bond was set at $50,000 as  that he posted bond and was released from jail around 3:30 a.m. on Sunday.

 that an affidavit for Del Rio, real name Jose A. Rodriguez Chucuan, gave graphic detail of the incident. Court documents state that the victim had been assaulted by Del Rio on more than one occasion.

News 4 San Antonio gave a detailed account of the events. Del Rio allegedly accused the victim of being unfaithful. She alleged that he became angry when she wouldn't admit to cheating on him so he struck her and then took her to his downstairs bedroom and slapped her eight more times. The victim claimed that he then made her put on a dress and dance for him, but she refused. He allegedly then warned her not to cry or he'd take her son and 'drop him off in the middle of the road somewhere.'

More graphic details have been released. While the victim told detectives that she does not remember much of the events, she went forward with photographs of what happened to her. News San Antionio reported, "police said Rodriguez Chucuan then tied the woman's hands with boxing straps, put a sock in her mouth and sexually assaulted her for several hours, using various objects."

Investigators are stating that Del Rio also punched her in the back during the assault, which caused visible injuries. The woman claimed that she does not remember much after he placed his hand around her throat.

Stay tuned for any updates to this story.




Del Rio's new entrance theme:











Seriously tho, fuck him.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2020)

Del Rio entrance right now should be instead of going to the ring in an expensive sports car introduced by Ricardo Rodriguez be him being driven to the ring in the back of a police car with the local head of police reading out his charges.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

I don’t want to hear anymore about Asuka being poorly treated by WWE though.  She went like three years without losing.  She won the first women’s rumble.  She was the sole survivor at survivor series.  She won the belt against Becky and Charlotte.  She won money in the bank.

she has been treated better than pretty much anyone.

And even Vince must like her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2020)

Yeah he's getting Benoit'd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t want to hear anymore about Asuka being poorly treated by WWE though.  She went like three years without losing.  She won the first women’s rumble.  She was the sole survivor at survivor series.  She won the belt against Becky and Charlotte.  She won money in the bank.
> 
> she has been treated better than pretty much anyone.
> 
> And even Vince must like her.


Asuka is in the Alexa  bliss tier now


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

Alexa and Asuka are the only non-HW that are relevant for this era.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2020)

@Lord Trollbias and @Jon Moxley had bad nights.  The two of them have been Asuka haters since I can remember.  They definitely didn’t expect this.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Alexa and Asuka are the only non-HW that are relevant for this era.



I agree, but I also think Shayna and Rhea have a shot too. Bianca Belair is talented as hell, but I don't know if she will get pushed.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> I agree, but I also think Shayna and Rhea have a shot too. Bianca Belair is talented as hell, but I don't know if she will get pushed.


Yeah maybe.  As of now.  The list is what it is.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2020)

Trollbias and Mox sed "fuck Asuka"


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Trollbias and Mox sed "fuck Asuka"


If you mean "fuck Asuka" as in I'd fuck Asuka then yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias and @Jon Moxley had bad nights.  The two of them have been Asuka haters since I can remember.  They definitely didn’t expect this.


Rukia trying to throw shade cause he is the one that shat on Asuka for Bliss .


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

Kuya said:


> I agree, but I also think Shayna and Rhea have a shot too. Bianca Belair is talented as hell, but I don't know if she will get pushed.


Bianca needs to be a champ 100% within the next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2020)

the quarantine hittin hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> the quarantine hittin hard.


I know what you mean, I'm finding myself attracted to Bayley's ass.


I still am fighting it cause of her gimmick from before but dammit Corona trying to lead me to the dark side


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know what you mean, I'm finding myself attracted to Bayley's ass.
> 
> 
> I still am fighting it cause of her gimmick from before but dammit Corona trying to lead me to the dark side


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


>


Help me!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know what you mean, I'm finding myself attracted to Bayley's ass.



Bayley's ass was always top tier. Dafuq you smoking? With Corona, it's even better since you can put a mask on her face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bayley's ass was always top tier. Dafuq you smoking? With Corona, it's even better since you can put a mask on her face.


 
I know but the gimmick made it weird 

I guess the masks are good for butterfaces huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know but the gimmick made it weird
> 
> I guess the masks are good for butterfaces huh?



Don't fetish shame. She's a consenting adult.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Don't fetish shame. She's a consenting adult.


I guess you got a point. 




Wait a minute........


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2020)

Bayley, Sasha, Alexa all have nice asses.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

@Shirker found our boy Hangman Page


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I know but the gimmick made it weird
> 
> I guess the masks are good for butterfaces huh?



Dammit man.

So how long before Cross and Scarlett are brought to the main roster?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bayley, Sasha, Alexa all have nice asses.


Naomi is peak ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (May 11, 2020)

Otis wins MITB, Vince really did lose it this time, or got worse...
I assume he fails to cash in cause Mandy turns on him or something or they're gonna pull a Mr.Kennedy and have him put it on the line when someone antagonizes him. ​


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Otis wins MITB, Vince really did lose it this time, or got worse...
> I assume he fails to cash in cause Mandy turns on him or something or they're gonna pull a Mr.Kennedy and have him put it on the line when someone antagonizes him. ​


 I mean Otis over as hell, WWE just gave it to someone to try to build as a star. 


Did it suck to kill  Alistair? Yes but maybe they got plans for him as a more dangerous version of him


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean Otis over as hell, WWE just gave it to someone to try to build as a star.
> 
> 
> Did it suck to kill  Alistair? Yes but maybe they got plans for him as a more dangerous version of him



Otis may be over but I wouldn't put it past Vince to fuck the guy over because he doesn't fit the old man's mold of what an ideal champion looks like.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2020)

Baron Corbin needs to confront Asuka and get the shit kicked out of him again.  That segment is a slam dunk imo.


----------



## Aesima (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean Otis over as hell, WWE just gave it to someone to try to build as a star.
> 
> 
> Did it suck to kill  Alistair? Yes but maybe they got plans for him as a more dangerous version of him


lol With WWE's track record in the last 3 years, don't get too hyped for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

Zombie black coming for corbin and Aj


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Baron Corbin needs to confront Asuka and get the shit kicked out of him again.  That segment is a slam dunk imo.



Just have Corbin bitch and moan about it with Asuka just dancing about for a few minutes giving no fucks.  Then he turns to her one to many times with the last one right into a green mist as she just dances back laughing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2020)

Punish Becky for not putting her career first.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Punish Becky for not putting her career first.



So the rumours are true about her having a  prince(ss) slayer on the way?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

More disturbing details regarding the  have emerged from the police report, which was .

Del Rio, real name Jose A. Rodriguez Chucuan, was arrested on May 9 in San Antonio, Texas after allegedly assaulting the accuser on May 3.

As previously reported, Del Rio allegedly accused the victim of being unfaithful. TMZ reports that the victim, who police say only speaks Spanish, claims that Del Rio smashed her cell phone and laptop, and attempted to burn her passport. The attack lasted around 10 p.m. on May 3 and continued until 2:30 p.m. on May 4.

The woman claimed that Del Rio choked her and "shoved a sock into her mouth, to keep [her] quiet" at one point. The woman stated that she could not breathe while the sock was in her mouth.

The woman also claimed that Del Rio hit her several times in the head that left her "feeling woozy and dizzy." She claims that during the attack, Del Rio also sexually assaulted her with his penis and other body parts, and she was adamant that she did not consent to any sexual activity.

The victim said that she is afraid of Del Rio and planned to leave the city as soon as possible. She apparently had multiple bruises on her face, arms, legs and neck.

The accuser is listed at 5'5", 132 pounds, while Del Rio is 6'4", 240 pounds.

Del Rio was released on $50,000 bail. He was  due to aggravated assault with a deadly weapon.

Del Rio is a former  World Champion, WWE World Heavyweight Champion,  World Champion and CMLL World Heavyweight Champion. Since being released by  in April of 2018 for no-showing an event, he returned to mixed martial arts, where he lost a fight to Tito  last December via first round submission.


----------



## Aesima (May 11, 2020)

Dude has some serious demons, I don't blame WWE steering the fuck away from him and even warning Paige, she got lucky, somewhat. 

You seen his mugshot?


----------



## Bump (May 11, 2020)

so any chance the kid isnt Seths?


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

Bump said:


> so any chance the kid isnt Seths?



If it is real then basically I doubt it's not his.

Still, part of me knowing Vince thinks is instead might be making a story of Becky going "Got another one on you Ronnie." since Vince loves to have Rousey living rent-free in Lynch's mind.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2020)

Partial end to brand split.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Guys read for RAW is Snorezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2020)

Yeah I just tuned in. Confused lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

So Becky leaving and Asuka gets the belt.


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2020)

Why not vacate the champion, built up to a match tonight or next week and then have one?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

So much for a cash in. 

What!!??  The snake knocked her up.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So much for a cash in.
> 
> What!!??  The snake knocked her up.



Your Monday Night Messiah


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Your Monday Night Messiah



You know the guy is now a marked man by some of Becky's more fanatical fans.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know the guy is now a marked man by some of Becky's more fanatical fans.



I'm just waiting a few months now for Vince going "The reason for Drew handshake is because Drew really is the daddy." kind of shit now.

Although I wonder if Asuka cheering Becky is meant to be a face turn for Asuka.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So much for a cash in.
> 
> What!!??  The snake knocked her up.


Monday night ditch digger


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

lol Bobby Lashley DQ'd for kicking ass last week


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Meh, Lashley severely damage goods due to the storyline he was involved in with Lana and Rusev.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 11, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'm just waiting a few months now for Vince going "The reason for Drew handshake is because Drew really is the daddy." kind of shit now.
> 
> Although I wonder if Asuka cheering Becky is meant to be a face turn for Asuka.


Wasn't she kinda a Face though in recent weeks


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Wasn't she kinda a Face though in recent weeks



I'm not even sure with women's wrestling under Vince.  There's so many times it seems to just boil down to "Bitches be crazy." and jump from Heel to face and back again more times in a month than Big Show has done in his career.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Lashley with the MasterCock submission...... yeah redemption my ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

2 on 2 basketball....... sword fighting....... axe throwing..... Vince you fuck can you get anymore stereotyping


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Otis may be over but I wouldn't put it past Vince to fuck the guy over because he doesn't fit the old man's mold of what an ideal champion looks like.


I get the pessimism but I think I'm going to let them have a chance.

WWE legit seems to be trying to do better. 

Plus AEW has sorta made me just want to give wrestling world a chance to showcase itself.


I'm in a more optimistic mood for it so sorry if I'm boring now


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

Kairi Lives!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

Ivan said:


> lol With WWE's track record in the last 3 years, don't get too hyped for it.


True but honestly there has been some good stuff from WWE lately.

Not saying jump on board but it is worth keeping an eye on it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

I take it for the remainder of the show they are going to hammer it in that Becky is pregers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it for the remainder of the show they are going to hammer it in that Becky is pregers.


I'm happy for seth and Becky...

but as someone who got blocked by Vince......


this also hurts meh


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Anyway show is not doing it for me so will be signing off for the night.  Have a Witch Hunter Robin box set I have to look to see if there are any jumps in the DVDs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyway show is not doing it for me so will be signing off for the night.  Have a Witch Hunter Robin box set I have to look to see if there are any jumps in the DVDs.


ooh what's that about?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> ooh what's that about?



An 02 series that premiered on Adult Swim in 04.  Set in modern day on witches hunting their own by an agency.  Lead character is a 15 year old girl that joins said organization.  It's a slow burn of a series that spans for 26 episodes.  Planning on getting the entire sCRYed series next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2020)

Becky is their most valuable full-time star man or woman imo, she surpassed Roman last year


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

the Bogans are alive.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

Oh shit dey back


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2020)

Thicci criss definitly looking less thicci

This is a travesty


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (May 11, 2020)

Pretty Ricky was back, y'all.


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2020)

You know Seth you're having a kid, but you don't need to look like you're having the sleepless nights already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2020)

Ok, but why is everyone acting like Becky's retiring?


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2020)

Damn I read the other day that Becky was considering multiple movie rules. Shocked by the news.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Lashley severely damage goods due to the storyline he was involved in with Lana and Rusev.


 
Lashey was damaged goods before that.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2020)

Lashley has not been good since coming back to WWE.  Roman briefly elevated him in a feud.  And I thought Lio Rush was an entertaining manager for him.

but I actually remember him more for bad content.  Feud with Rusev.  And Lashley’s sisters in particular.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2020)

Lashley need a short dominate run that capped off with a brock match

Never happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

Wait Becky's contract hadn't been renewed


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> An 02 series that premiered on Adult Swim in 04.  Set in modern day on witches hunting their own by an agency.  Lead character is a 15 year old girl that joins said organization.  It's a slow burn of a series that spans for 26 episodes.  Planning on getting the entire sCRYed series next.


Can't believe Discotek had to license rescue s-CRY-ed from sentai filmworks that had already licenses rescued it because sentai sucks so much dick and Discotek is based.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You know Seth you're having a kid, but you don't need to look like you're having the sleepless nights already.


He probably knows he didn't skeet in her.


----------



## OLK (May 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lashley has not been good since coming back to WWE.  Roman briefly elevated him in a feud.  And I thought Lio Rush was an entertaining manager for him.
> 
> but I actually remember him more for bad content.  Feud with Rusev.  And Lashley’s sisters in particular.


That's not his fault, he's been the product of shit booking
Anyway, the Shayna promos were pretty great. She came off as a massive asshole


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2020)

Yea hes been put in some freak storylines.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Lashey was damaged goods before that.


 
I know, it's just the Lana/Russev shit was Vince's way of ass pumping the guy without the lube legally on TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Can't believe Discotek had to license rescue s-CRY-ed from sentai filmworks that had already licenses rescued it because sentai sucks so much dick and Discotek is based.



I'm expecting more titles to be license rescue by the smaller licensors.  sCRYed was license rescued over 10 years ago and never saw the light of day until recent announcements of it getting picked up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn I read the other day that Becky was considering multiple movie rules. Shocked by the news.



Well. Seth is known for destroying careers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well. Seth is known for destroying careers.


*Sting has entered the chat*


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Sting has entered the chat*



Speaking of Sting. His toy has been removed from the latest WWE related toy brand and Cody been making cryptic remarks about him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of Sting. His toy has been removed from the latest WWE related toy brand and Cody been making cryptic remarks about him.


 Did not know this.  Is he still under contract with the WWE.  I was under the impression he had a Legends contract but do those have a set date to resign.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2020)

I'm still salty Nose and Vince ruined our only chance of getting Sting vs. Taker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm still salty Nose and Vince ruined our only chance of getting Sting vs. Taker.



Vince really wanted to put on over the last of WCW's remains and why not use his son in law in that stupid DX vs NWO or what.   If he is legit out of the company then might as well go to AEW.  I mean look at what it has done with Jake the Snake.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince really wanted to put on over the last of WCW's remains and why not use his son in law in that stupid DX vs NWO or what.   If he is legit out of the company then might as well go to AEW.  I mean look at what it has done with Jake the Snake.


Yeah reports are that he's no longer under contract with AEW.


Plus Sting was public on supporting Lance Archer on Twitter on his WWE Sting account


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

Been a while since I saw NWA content


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

Yea NWA keeps reminding me their biggest weakness. Most of the roster cant cut an interesting promo and the show is manly promos.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

Mike Greed is already pissing me off and I don't know who he is . Kick their ass JB And Lucha.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2020)

Between dani j and thicci cross an entire generation of wrestling fans will have a midget fetish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2020)

Damn some good matches on Dark


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well. Seth is known for destroying careers.



Yeah tbh I think its a huge mistake. Happiness is more important I guess.


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm still salty Nose and Vince ruined our only chance of getting Sting vs. Taker.



Tbh once sting finally came to wwe him vs Taker would have been terrible due to both not being mobile enough.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tbh once sting finally came to wwe him vs Taker would have been terrible due to both not being mobile enough.



'specially Taker.
Dude's still kinda immoble, but it use to be SOOOO much worse as recently as a couple years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2020)

AEW Dark with a lot of matches.  Nice to see Baker with her submission back as she now has to put on a sterile glove before applying the Lockjaw.  Tomorrow's women's fatal four way should be interesting to see who they go with.  Shida on the top of the list but Baker a close second depending if they want a heel vs heel for the  upcoming PPV.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tbh once sting finally came to wwe him vs Taker would have been terrible due to both not being mobile enough.



I heard Taker needed help getting to that roof spot at WM 

As if he’s not mobile enough, he needs a bike to get his ass to the ring


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

So anymore news on Del Rio.  I mean Texas is one of the last places to get a sexual assault charge with and end up on the SO registery.


----------



## Raiden (May 13, 2020)

Last article that I saw. Seems similar to a few days ago:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

What is this about Sammi Zayne being stripped of IC tie?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Tbh once sting finally came to wwe him vs Taker would have been terrible due to both not being mobile enough.



It would've been carried by the spectacle alone. Also, Sting was much better and safer than Sweatberg. It would've been an average match true, but still something everyone would want to see. And also easily more exciting than that Nose vs. Sting match at mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

But if Sting is truly gone from the company, what is going to happen when the Saudis come a calling wanting to see the guy.  it's not like they can get someone else to put on the face paint.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But if Sting is truly gone from the company, what is going to happen when the Saudis come a calling wanting to see the guy.  it's not like they can get someone else to put on the face paint.



Does NWO Sting still wrestle?  I knew he was big in Japan back in the day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Does NWO Sting still wrestle?  I knew he was big in Japan back in the day.



I think he still does.  Plus I recall they had other guys on the roster don on the iconic face paint to portray as Sting to give the illusion the guy was there when WWE was bringing him in.


----------



## OLK (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is this about Sammi Zayne being stripped of IC tie?


Rumor is that he refused to do live shows during the pandemic


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is this about Sammi Zayne being stripped of IC tie?



Sami is Muslim and it's Ramadan.  Which means it's the fasting month.  Fasting and sport do not mix well.  Add to that a Pandemic it's really not going to be well for the immune system either.  So he took the whole "not working while COVID is going on." during the month.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

OLK said:


> Rumor is that he refused to do live shows during the pandemic





Nemesis said:


> Sami is Muslim and it's Ramadan.  Which means it's the fasting month.  Fasting and sport do not mix well.  Add to that a Pandemic it's really not going to be well for the immune system either.  So he took the whole "not working while COVID is going on." during the month.



The downward spiral continues. Keep it up Vince....heard the TV people were grunting at him as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

What were the ratings for RAW this Monday?  Did Becky being pregnant give the show a needed ratings boost?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> What were the ratings for RAW this Monday?  Did Becky being pregnant give the show a needed ratings boost?


The iconics actually peaked the rating


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

so begins the build to the Battle of the Hosses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Hmm, opening up Dynamite with Archer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Time for Dynamite.

First up Jake promo .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Jake going far as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Well Jake being Jake.  So Brandi will need to kiss Jake's ass before getting an apology.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Well that promo is going to anger some SJWs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Kill him Lance


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Shouldn't MJF be helping Archer since he hates Cody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Shouldn't MJF be helping Archer since he hates Cody.


He doesn't want to injure his nail again


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Jurassic Express vs Best Friends next....... Cornette is going to love this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Wonder if MJF comes in to attack JB


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2020)

I totally forgot about AEW tonight. huh.
Well, I'll catch it tomorrow. I get the feeling I won't enjoy it atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Jurassic Express makes for an interesting team.  Had they gone with the WWE, Jungle Boy would have been on the outs since Vince would have broken them up for a Luchasaurus singles run.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I totally forgot about AEW tonight. huh.
> Well, I'll catch it tomorrow. I get the feeling I won't enjoy it atm.


All right man .


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jurassic Express makes for an interesting team.  Had they gone with the WWE, Jungle Boy would have been on the outs since Vince would have broken them up for a Luchasaurus singles run.


Funny enough they weren't a team on DON last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Trent putting some work in this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Oooooh Wardlow vs Lucha .


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Holy shit, Jungle Boy dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Wardlow just attacked a child.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wardlow just attacked a child.


Thats what he gets for having hopes and dreams


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Women's four way next.  Also Moxley not in the mood.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Damn this is gonna suck cause Britt and Shida are on a roll but I love Kris


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Baker weakest of the four, Statlander and Shida going to probably have to do the most work in this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Baker weakest of the four, Statlander and Shida going to probably have to do the most work in this match.


She was prettt good on Dark


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Kris went after her nose


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Damn Kris almost dropped Penelope but dat strength


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn Kris almost dropped Penelope but dat strength



Didn't Shida pick up Rose for a Falcon Arrow in a match a couple of months back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

The Canadian Destroyer used by Baker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Shida pick up Rose for a Falcon Arrow in a match a couple of months back.


Yea. Shidas got crazy strength too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Shida pick up Rose for a Falcon Arrow in a match a couple of months back.


Yes

shida is explosive she must do Olympic lifts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Great match. Getting Nyla vs Shida and Kris vs Britt at DON then


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Shida wins but Statlander pays the price by getting Lockjaw by Baker.  So Baker and Statlander feuding now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Still cant believe Jericho got Pineapple Pete over 

Love it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

Hardy you sunnuvabitch where you at


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Inner Circle vs the Elite now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

So D Hardy out and now is biting the Proud and Powerful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Aww we didnt get Ortiz and Matt chomping at each other


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

So will Jeff be staying with the WWE or wait until his contract is up and join his brother.  I would like to see WIllow on more time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will Jeff be staying with the WWE or wait until his contract is up and join his brother.  I would like to see WIllow on more time.


I think he should stay in E. They have a better structure to keep him from falling down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Lol Matt disgusted at Ortiz


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Matt, you killed Sammy..... you bastard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Matt, you killed Sammy..... you bastard.


Jericho sent him to his death with a promise of 72 virgin bubblies


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

So Darby going heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Oh shit it's a rumble ladder match 

And it means 5 more crazy bastards


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Shida got cheap shotted.  Nyla you futa. 

MJF up now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Come to think of it, Japan has a thing for futa, does that mean the Nyla/Shida match going to turn into a hentai at the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Britt vs Kris is now confirmed and Buy in is Private Party vs Best friends for a tag team title shot


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

MJF to be charge with child abuse next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Oh god MJF taking advantage of poor Marko


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> MJF to be charge with child abuse next week.


MJF: Fuck them kids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Well Pineapple Pete vs Jericho next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Pineapple Pete at a disadvantage, Jericho has his crew out there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Lmao Sammy still singing evem after being crushed


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

Nooo! Pete!

My boy was just trying to shine


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Welp, Judas Effect the X factor in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Stadium Stampede match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Oh shit stadium fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Jericho vs Vanguard 1 soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

No no no no


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

RIP Vanguard


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO, Vanguard.    Jericho you bastard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

And the death of Vanguard unites the Elite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

RIP Vanguard 1, the bastard Jericho just went Negan on your plastic ass.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

Hangman is gonna show up to the fight looking like tarzan


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Nyla vs Shida going to be a no DQ, no count out....... it is going te end up being a hentai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nyla vs Shida going to be a no DQ, no count out....... it is going te end up being a hentai.


Somebodys hole is getting fucked


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

MIKE FUCKING TYSON


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

So who is 10 anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Hmm, so Brodie imposing his will on the Fallen Angel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is 10 anyway.


Preston Vance from what I heard.



Also I bet one of those minions is Mox


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Somebodys hole is getting fucked



Live action Angel Blade soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Angel's WIngs made shit now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 13, 2020)

Well Daniels put over Brodie so he's got momentum going into the PPV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Mox about to wreck Brodie


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Mox about to wreck Brodie


Mox getting jumped by the entire dark order after a ref bump


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mox getting jumped by the entire dark order after a ref bump


 Ha Joke's on you , Brodie's minions are feuding with Colt and SCU


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Ha Joke's on you , Brodie's minions are feuding with Colt and SCU


Evil uno and Stu grayson with the assist


----------



## OLK (May 13, 2020)

I just love that the whole thread chose Dynamite to watch live

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nyla vs Shida going to be a no DQ, no count out....... it is going te end up being a hentai.



I read that wrong i thought you said nia (jax) vs shida lmao


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I read that wrong i thought you said nia (jax) vs shida lmao



In my sleep-deprived situation I thought you said Nia vs Shield.  Was going to reply with "It will be Nia in a ring by herself since Dean is now Mox in AEW, Roman is out due to family and Seth is certainly going to follow."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 15, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Then give me one example of someone that could do all the things Mick Foley in one package. Not his qualities spread by different wrestlers. I could do the same thing you did with Rock, Austin, Taker, etc..


You’re dismissing the fact that I didn’t just take the qualities and name others that had those qualities, I named those who had those qualities at a higher level.

And easy, Flair and Angle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 15, 2020)

Glad to see people enjoying AEW still, wish I could say I was in that camp. It seems the Buck’s nostalgia for the Hardy’s have given Matt free rein to do whatever the hell he wants no matter the detriment.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2020)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2020)

Well Cornette made his opinion known on Becky's pregnancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2020)

The fuck.............    Did not know this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

Long week of AEW.  BTE and Road to Monday,  Dark Tuesday, Dynamite Wednesday,  Countdown to DON on Thursday and then Saturday night DON


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

Starting to wonder if there's more releases left now.


but due to the backlash from black Wednesday they're going to stretch out some releases.


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Starting to wonder if there's more releases left now.
> 
> 
> but due to the backlash from black Wednesday they're going to stretch out some releases.



Certainly more.  I mean black wednesday was only Raw/205 we're going to for next few months see the trickle of NXT/Smackdown.   Likely as contracts start running out or stories end.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Certainly more.  I mean black wednesday was only Raw/205 we're going to for next few months see the trickle of NXT/Smackdown.   Likely as contracts start running out or stories end.


This makes me sad man


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2020)

With Gulak it wasn't a release though it was expiring contract.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2020)

I enjoyed Gulak as like the coach to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

@teddy  Yoooooo......... Saturday night something might be going down


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck me


Goddammit this made me laugh


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2020)

Lmao they cray


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2020)

WCW made an appearance on the Last Dance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2020)

We getting a war boys. Tama's in gear


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

When it comes to Tama you have to take it with a pinch of salt. He calls out many from different organizations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 18, 2020)

Bless this man, figure hunting for Ghostbuster toys.  Didn't find any but got his steaks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> When it comes to Tama you have to take it with a pinch of salt. He calls out many from different organizations.


True but dude kept going with the posts after.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

all the speculations


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2020)

Horrible news. Gaspard went missing while out with his son. They were pulled out by a riptide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Horrible news. Gaspard went missing while out with his son. They were pulled out by a riptide.


Yeah pretty sad shit.


Haven't heard any news on  Gaspard if he's been found.


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yeah pretty sad shit.
> 
> 
> Haven't heard any news on  Gaspard if he's been found.



Still missing.  But as someone who grew up by the coast i can tell you that a riptide is unfortunately well-named


----------



## teddy (May 18, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Horrible news. Gaspard went missing while out with his son. They were pulled out by a riptide.


Fuuuuuuuuuck it's been 24 hours since then and it's the fucking ocean. just going to hope for the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2020)

Yeah I think they saw him go under. Couldn't grab him in time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 18, 2020)

Wow that’s fucked up, happy to see the child lived though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> all the speculations


EC3 or Cage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> EC3 or Cage



Not sure anyone from black wednesday, I think they still have the non compete clause stuck on them.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Drew Gulak


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Still missing.  But as someone who grew up by the coast i can tell you that a riptide is unfortunately well-named


well they gave up on the search.

RIP


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

dammit @teddy I meant the warning of Tama


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Drew Gulak


I think Drew is heading back to WWE they just gotta pay him a bit more . 

Dude's too valuable to lose.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Expired contract, therefore not subject to the non-compete.


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Plot twist it's Joe Anoa'i


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist it's Joe Anoa'i



and his bff Tyler Black!


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

God, I missed Edge promos


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Plot twist it's Joe Anoa'i



BAWH GAWD IT'S JOE ANOA AND HE'S HERE TO RAISE HELL!

gets eliminated right away to prove he isn't gonna be getting the mega push


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Is liv morgans mom ded?

Did charlotte kill livs mom


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Best women's feud/rivalry ever?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Shayna crashing this.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Asuka got her swag back


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Shayna crashing this.



Should have been Shayna, not Nia.  Also the whole "You got given the title." makes no sense since it was in the briefcase.  Asuka won the match to get the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka got her swag back


The fact that asukas osaka accent is the japanese equivilent of a thick southern accent makes everything better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The fact that asukas osaka accent is the japanese equivilent of a thick southern accent makes everything better



It's funny because how thick her accent is Nakamura and Asuka admitted to speaking English to each other because he sucks at listening to Osakan accents.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Should have been Shayna, not Nia.  Also the whole "You got given the title." makes no sense since it was in the briefcase.  Asuka won the match to get the title.


Nia just mad cuz she wasn't capable of climbing the ladder.
That being said if we don't get a Kairi v. Asuka title match sometime down the line I'll be sad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Nia just mad cuz she wasn't capable of climbing the ladder.
> That being said if we don't get a Kairi v. Asuka title match sometime down the line I'll be sad.


*implying kairi is resigning in the next 3 months*


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> *implying kairi is resigning in the next 3 months*


We can get a title match within 3 months


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Nia/Otis


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure anyone from black wednesday, I think they still have the non compete clause stuck on them.


I thought releases nullify non compete clauses? I was under the impression the clause is only for those that fail to renegotiate, maybe I have it backwards.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Alexa got some piercings removed


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2020)

Kicking too much arse is DQ worthy again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought releases nullify non compete clauses? I was under the impression the clause is only for those that fail to renegotiate, maybe I have it backwards.


You agree to a non compete upon release when you sign with them. Its baked into the original deal its not a secondary agreement


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Jesus fuck kairi hit that shit hard


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Damnit just scissor already.


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You agree to a non compete upon release when you sign with them. Its baked into the original deal its not a secondary agreement


However, when the contract expires, I do not believe the non-compete is enforceable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> However, when the contract expires, I do not believe the non-compete is enforceable.


If its a standard wwe practice im sure thier army of lawyers have thought something up


----------



## Gibbs (May 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If its a standard wwe practice im sure thier army of lawyers have thought something up


Non-competes in general are virtually unenforceable.

Also, have this beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2020)

Lmao lashley sounds so effeminate


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Horrible news. Gaspard went missing while out with his son. They were pulled out by a riptide.



What the hell.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the hell.



Yeah unreal ;_;


----------



## OLK (May 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yeah unreal ;_;


If he's dead, at least he went out a hero, sacrificing himself for his son.


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2020)

Why the post merge? Now I lost the like and rep I got.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2020)

Riveting interview.


Also Rasuka builds her arcade.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2020)

The world doesn't deserve Asuka.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 19, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> The world doesn't deserve Asuka.


I do. I deserve asuka.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I do. I deserve asuka.


No you don't


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Why the post merge? Now I lost the like and rep I got.



I've said so many times before that posting 3 or more posts in a row if I see it will get them merged.  The edit button is there for a reason.



Zhen Chan said:


> I do. I deserve asuka.



Nobody is ready for or deserves Asuka.

Official Owen Hart T-Shirts


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2020)

Heard about Shad
Fuckin' sucks. One of those deaths in wrestling that's extra sad since it was unrelated to wrestling. A complete freak accident.


----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (May 19, 2020)

Anyone watching Dark Side of the Ring - Owen Hart?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Anyone watching Dark Side of the Ring - Owen Hart?


I did. I never felt so heavy especially since I saw him die live on ppv .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Anyone watching Dark Side of the Ring - Owen Hart?




Just finish watching the episode.  Disgusted with Vince and the WWE for what happen.  They wanted to shave about two seconds because the drop looked slow and clumsy so went with that release hook.  Fuck sakes, it cost a man his life.  And then to learn Vince and his lawyers sued the widow to have the lawsuit done in Connecticut because the state does not do punitive damages.  Also to hell with the Hart family members that went against the widow, you just lost a family member to the company's negligence yet want to keep on their good side because there might be a chance they will be good to you down the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2020)

Shad's body has been found and identified


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2020)

Yeah the details (and pictures) out there are highly disturbing too. Feel terrible.


----------



## Gibbs (May 20, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Shad's body has been found and identified



RIP Shad.   At least the family has his body to bury instead of him missing at sea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

RIP Shad. So young.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

AEW soon after the London has Fallen film.  Are the doing another Fallen film?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

IC coming in style.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Hmm, 10 vs Mox to start the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Lol they're calling Brodie a thief


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Brodie McMahon demanding a proper knee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Poor 10, Mox is pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Well Mox should have just whooped his ass instead of arguing with best ref


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Jon using Suzuki's finisher


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Well Mox going for kill shots now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Brodie heartless, just walk out on 10.  And Mox went savage.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Still cant believe it's Mox's first Main Event PPV as a solo act lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

MJF gonna mess up Marko


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Well MJF out to commit child abuse.  Gut going to be arrested afterwards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well MJF out to commit child abuse.  Gut going to be arrested afterwards.


He cant be arrested. He's better than the cops and they know it


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Bless this child coming to the ring, about to put in the work unlike the fucker NIcholas who coattail road Braun to a tag title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Also, Cornette going to love this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also, Cornette going to love this match.


Well he saw MJF give Marko a beating. I'd say he is


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Assault with a weapon added to the child abuse charge for MJF. 

Coaches for Cody and Archer out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

From what I recall, wasn't Jake's original contract to WCW torn up by the person running the comany because there was major heat with the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I recall, wasn't Jake's original contract to WCW torn up by the person running the comany because there was major heat with the guy.


Pretty much. We just saw first time confrontation between Jake and Arn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Glad they didn't have the old men fight.  Already saw Hogan vs Flair and Flair vs Foley a while back on TNA and we saw where that went.

Oh, a Bastard promo from Pac.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Orange vs Fenix......Cornette is really going to love this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Jesus that DDT


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Fenix wins, Pockets loses.   Anyway that was a fun match to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Oh shit, Fenix landed hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Oh god I hope Fenix is ok


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Hentai .......... I mean women's tag match up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

The Pounce!!!!  Got to admit that was a nice hit by Nyla.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

Watching Owen's episode right after hearing about Shad probably wasn't a great idea.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Boo, Sci Fi Hentai didn't win.  instead we got Futa n Teeth getting their hands raised.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Boo, Sci Fi Hentai didn't win.  instead we got Futa n Teeth getting their hands raised.


Might mean Shida is winning the belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Might mean Shida is winning the belt.



No, Shida put Nyla through a table.  Then you have Statlander start to caress....help Shida up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Fuck sakes, Spears going savage on poor Dustin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Hardy vs Panda Killer now.  He has two entities to avenge then.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (May 20, 2020)

I just decided to switch to nxt instead. I can't deal with aew's nonsense anymore, tonight's ep is just too bad. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Kill him Matt. Revenge for Vanguard


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Have to admit, Sammy did a cool counter to the Twist of Fate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

Wonder if this is where we see the Elite back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I just decided to switch to nxt instead. I can't deal with aew's nonsense anymore, tonight's ep is just too bad. lol




Sci Fi Hentai vs Futa n Teeth was sloppy as hell.  Honestly, would have preferred the thicc white girl and Japanese girl get it on on one half of the ring while Nyla takes Baker to the other side of the ring and reenact the futa rape scene from Angle Blade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sci Fi Hentai vs Futa n Teeth was sloppy as hell.  Honestly, would have preferred the thicc white girl and Japanese girl get it on on one half of the ring while Nyla takes Baker to the other side of the ring and reenact the futa rape scene from Angle Blade.


I mean most the girls are early into their careers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Welp poor Omega, tied to the goal post and beaten up. 



Jon Moxley said:


> I mean most the girls are early into their careers.



True but the seem to be trying way too hard in theses past match were mistakes are being made.   They need to cut out some sequences until they are confident in what they do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp poor Omega, tied to the goal post and beaten up.
> 
> 
> 
> True but the seem to be trying way too hard in theses past match were mistakes are being made.   They need to cut out some sequences until they are confident in what they do.


Yea I get you on that. Right now they're feeling pressure cause they have no established vets to help them out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 20, 2020)

This would've been a great tribute if not for the staggering amount of dead wrestlers in it. 

Wrestling is a curse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This would've been a great tribute if not for the staggering amount of dead wrestlers in it.
> 
> Wrestling is a curse.




Damn, Big VIs died of health issues, Shad by mother nature, and Murdock via suicide.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2020)

Lord I just saw that brawl after ray Phoenix beat orange Cassidy. Ray and Orange hit the fucking floor when they dived outside. Cold almost did. Pretty shitty spot job by those guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, Big VIs died of health issues, Shad by mother nature, and Murdock via suicide.



Murdoch is alive. It's Lance Cade that died. And it was due to OD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Murdoch is alive. It's Lance Cade that died. And it was due to OD.



Apologies, I got the two mixed up.  I thought Trevor Murdock was thinner on of the team and Lance Cade was the thick one.  So it was a drug overdose that did him in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

This hasn’t been said too much but if you pay attention to WWE programming you can see where Heyman’s ideas are starting to have pull. The biggest thing being Asuka’s character in the past 6 months or so. It’s evident that since he took control she’s been able to be this “bitchy foreign” character, especially with her scratchy voice Japanese promo’s. I’m sure he’s been the driving force behind her push, Daniel Bryan-Gulak matches, and the Nakamura/Cesaro/Sami stable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

Haven’t seen much from AEW lately, but Shida superplexing Nyla through the table came up on my Ig feed, looks like an opportunity missed. Why didn’t they save that for the title change?

E: I also have to voice my displeasure with Cody. He’s the only guy consistently doing serious storylines on AEW, yet he’s bringing his old buddies in from WWE for them. Spears flopped, QT worked for what he was used for, Archer? No. Do we have to look forward to programs with him against Ryder and Hawkins as well? These storylines would be much more accommodating to “original talent” hence how easy it was for him to get Sammy and Darby over with little effort.

Cody is starting to look like the anti Dusty. Dusty did convoluted storylines with talent that deserved to get over, which was a detriment to the talent and himself. Cody is doing long programs with his buddies and teasing programs with potential stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Haven’t seen much from AEW lately, but Shida superplexing Nyla through the table came up on my Ig feed, looks like an opportunity missed. Why didn’t they save that for the title change?
> 
> E: I also have to voice my displeasure with Cody. He’s the only guy consistently doing serious storylines on AEW, yet he’s bringing his old buddies in from WWE for them. Spears flopped, QT worked for what he was used for, Archer? No. Do we have to look forward to programs with him against Ryder and Hawkins as well? These storylines would be much more accommodating to “original talent” hence how easy it was for him to get Sammy and Darby over with little effort.



It's the go home show before the PPV and having Shida drop Nyla through a table was pretty much them trying to get more buys into their PPV.  Shida is strong to where she hit Nyla with a Falcons Arrow in a fatal four way match a few months back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's the go home show before the PPV and having Shida drop Nyla through a table was pretty much them trying to get more buys into their PPV.  Shida is strong to where she hit Nyla with a Falcons Arrow in a fatal four way match a few months back.


So they’re going into a singles match at DON? No way they let Shida go over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So they’re going into a singles match at DON? No way they let Shida go over.



They are probably going to let Nyla keep the belt in order to make her a credible heel.  I mean they had a baby face hole the women's title a bit too long that fans were starting to turn on her.  Though I could be wrong as Shida is popular with the crowd and they need a foil for Baker to take on when she is up for her shot at the title.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are probably going to let Nyla keep the belt in order to make her a credible heel.  I mean they had a baby face hole the women's title a bit too long that fans were starting to turn on her.  Though I could be wrong as Shida is popular with the crowd and they need a foil for Baker to take on when she is up for her shot at the title.


I agree wholeheartedly. That just raises the question; who is the transitional champ? Or will they attempt to turn Nyla?

Ive said this in the thread before but after being to the opening show and the Philly show(week 3 or 4) Nyla won’t work as a face, the crowd is absolutely split on “her”.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. That just raises the question; who is the transitional champ? Or will they attempt to turn Nyla?
> 
> Ive said this in the thread before but after being to the opening show and the Philly show(week 3 or 4) Nyla won’t work as a face, the crowd is absolutely split on “her”.



The way Nyla presents herself on TV is way to volatile to be a face.  Plus she fits the architype of a heel in the women's division by being big.  If they do take the belt off her, it's probably going to be with Shida as it'll set up a program with her and Baker, who have history now.  Shida legit had made Baker bleed twice in two separate occasions and Baker herself is making strides in her heel status.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sci Fi Hentai vs Futa n Teeth was sloppy as hell.  Honestly, would have preferred the thicc white girl and Japanese girl get it on on one half of the ring while Nyla takes Baker to the other side of the ring and reenact the futa rape scene from Angle Blade.


lmfao yea I'm down for the thicc girl on the japanese girl but I don't want to see nyla pounding anything or anybody ever!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies, I got the two mixed up.  I thought Trevor Murdock was thinner on of the team and Lance Cade was the thick one.  So it was a drug overdose that did him in.


Yea Murdock is on NWA.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2020)

Really bad news about Britt Baker.  She has been awesome the last few months!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So they’re going into a singles match at DON? No way they let Shida go over.


Nyla not wrestling during qaurintine is the only reason Shida wouldnt go over

Shes red hot right now and has slaughtered her way through the division


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This would've been a great tribute if not for the staggering amount of dead wrestlers in it.
> 
> Wrestling is a curse.


Vince has all the talent to load manage these guys work, and easily give them a really sweet Health care plan. But he treats them like expendable resources. This is one reason I am glad the XFL failed because he would ignore concussions


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2020)

I am impressed with the Kross and Scarlett act.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 21, 2020)

Huey Freeman said:


> Vince has all the talent to load manage these guys work, and easily give them a really sweet Health care plan. But he treats them like expendable resources. This is one reason I am glad the XFL failed because he would ignore concussions


Xfl aint dead yet

Vince reluanching


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nyla not wrestling during qaurintine is the only reason Shida wouldnt go over
> 
> Shes red hot right now and has slaughtered her way through the division


I’ll believe it when I see it but AEW doesn’t trade belts without significant defenses.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2020)

Some light hearted wrestling news today

Reports at start of day: Ric Flair contract has expired
Ric Flair:  I've signed a new contract WOOOO!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Some light hearted wrestling news today
> 
> Reports at start of day: Ric Flair contract has expired
> Ric Flair:  I've signed a new contract WOOOO!


well the man needs to get paid.


Plus WWE rather not have Ric somewhere else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

Ric deserves all he gets and more, keep the GOAT fed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ric deserves all he gets and more, keep the GOAT fed.


feed him young girls and money plz


for every day he goes without, another Ric Flair grows endangered.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Some light hearted wrestling news today
> 
> Reports at start of day: Ric Flair contract has expired
> Ric Flair:  I've signed a new contract WOOOO!




WWE for life!!!

Pretty much Flair doesn't have a choice though, they pretty much own most of his every aspect of his career.  Where else can he go that's financially stable.  TNA, the abandon his ass on a European tour a few years back when he demanded more money.   Plus WWE pretty much employs much of the known roster and staff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE for life!!!
> 
> Pretty much Flair doesn't have a choice though, they pretty much own most of his every aspect of his career.  Where else can he go that's financially stable.  TNA, the abandon his ass on a European tour a few years back when he demanded more money.   Plus WWE pretty much employs much of the known roster and staff.


Ric Flair is a cultural icon, if it wasn’t for Covid he would be A ok with his publicity appearances, he doesn’t even need to have a product.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE for life!!!
> 
> Pretty much Flair doesn't have a choice though, they pretty much own most of his every aspect of his career.  Where else can he go that's financially stable.  TNA, the abandon his ass on a European tour a few years back when he demanded more money.   Plus WWE pretty much employs much of the known roster and staff.



He could have gone to AEW and had Cody realise a Rhodes must never trust a horseman when he and arn betray Cody 

(yes I know it's cliché and shitty before anyone says anything.)


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He could have gone to AEW and had Cody realise a Rhodes must never trust a horseman when he and arn betray Cody
> 
> (yes I know it's cliché and shitty before anyone says anything.)



I thought that only happens to Sting.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2020)

Cornette in hot water over comments he made about Lynch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Cornette in hot water over comments he made about Lynch.



He is also getting flack about remarks he made about Dana Brooke appearance as well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

Oh here we go again boys, Corny is a misogynist or whatever other SJW buzzword because he thought it was stupid for the biggest full time star in the industry to get pregnant 2 years into her run and because he called another woman ugly.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2020)

well I mean...dana brooke does look like a blowup doll more than ever now. its not nice what cornette said but it is what it is.

and he's not wrong with the becky lynch comments either, he just didn't word them in a nice way. I know its his thing to be a dick but he'll probably get a lot of shit for that one.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 21, 2020)

20 odd years after his in-ring retirement and he still works the fans better than any heel in the business.


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought that only happens to Sting.



Happened to Dusty a couple times too I think.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 22, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Detailed story on Shad Gaspard drowning from the observer_ 





> On 5/17, on the weekend the Southern California beaches were reopened, Shad Gaspard, wife Siliana, and ten-year-old son Aryeh headed to Marina del Rey beach in Venice, CA.
> 
> He and his son were body surfing about 50 yards from shore at 3:40 p.m. when a dangerous rip tide came. Lifeguards sprung into action. The lifeguards were able to save a number of swimmers. A lifeguard saw Shad and his son in the ocean. The lifeguard himself had to make a split second choice, a ten-year-old child and a huge adult, who to try and save first. One person close to the situation told us that in a split-second, you have to make choices and this choice was obvious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (May 22, 2020)

Damn, didn't realise he mocapped for Kratos in the latest God of War.  Might have to play through that again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (May 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Oh here we go again boys, Corny is a misogynist or whatever other SJW buzzword because he thought it was stupid for the biggest full time star in the industry to get pregnant 2 years into her run and because he called another woman ugly.



Who cares?

EDIT*
Apologies. On my phone so I didn't see you were responding to an article someone posted.

I retract my "who cares" and redistribute it the the wrestling populous instead. Dunno why people insist on keepin' dude's name circulating. Legit baffles me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I retract my "who cares" and redistribute it the the wrestling populous instead. Dunno why people insist on keepin' dude's name circulating. Legit baffles me.


He’s still most honest and entertaining insider out of all the talking heads around the industry. His firsthand knowledge dating back to the 70s combined with his quick wit make him IMO the best podcast in wrestling. If you just take everything he says about the current product(in particular the elite/AEW) for its entertainment value, he’s always worth listening to.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2020)

Dammit.I remember watching him make fun of dudes on E3 during the devolver digital skits and now he's gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s still most honest and entertaining insider out of all the talking heads around the industry. His firsthand knowledge dating back to the 70s combined with his quick wit make him IMO the best podcast in wrestling. If you just take everything he says about the current product(in particular the elite/AEW) for its entertainment value, he’s always worth listening to.



If he's really that good then his current gimmick of being a lightning rod of hate should be unnecessary, if I'm being frank.
Donning the shoes of a clown forfeits any other credentials one could have, of which he has many, admittedly. Can't have it both ways.

Not that complaining about it helps any, I guess. That method of showmanship is the best way to get you noticed if the latter half of the 2010s has taught me anything. That said, the thought of patronizing it makes my skin crawl all the same.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If he's really that good then his current gimmick of being a lightning rod of hate should be unnecessary, if I'm being frank.
> Donning the shoes of a clown forfeits any other credentials one could have, of which he has many, admittedly. Can't have it both ways.


That’s part of what makes him so entertaining though, nobody wants to listen to a podcast that isn’t controversial. That’s why most of Booker T and Arn Anderson’s clips do <10k.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Fenix is out of the ladder match, Janela has taken his place


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s part of what makes him so entertaining though, nobody wants to listen to a podcast that isn’t controversial. That’s why most of Booker T and Arn Anderson’s clips do <10k.


Yea that's kinda why I can't fuck with podcasters like steve and larson who just parrot the current fanbase and have no interesting spin of their own.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Yea that's kinda why I can't fuck with podcasters like steve and larson who just parrot the current fanbase and have no interesting spin of their own.


100% agreed


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s part of what makes him so entertaining though, nobody wants to listen to a podcast that isn’t controversial.



Had my fill of that meme about 6 or 7 years ago. Too tired nowadays.
But hey, if that's what gets people through the day, then I guess who am I to judge?



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fenix is out of the ladder match, Janela has taken his place



Major downgrade. Though not unexpected. Didn't see Dynamite but I saw gifs of the Fenix spot. Whenever I see stuff like that it reminds me of what tough stuff wrestlers are made of. How tf a dude fall flat on his back from a half-story in the air and not be carted off in a wheelbarrow?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Man Hana Kimura from Stardom died today . Fuck online bullying .


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man Hana Kimura from Stardom died today . Fuck online bullying .



Speaking of things that make me tired....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Wow, that shit was real? I thought it was a troll hacking the account.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2020)

Damn I just watched VICEs piece on Owen Hart. Its so sad. They also showed what Owens saw in his final moments...insanity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wow, that shit was real? I thought it was a troll hacking the account.


Nah my dude. There was legit pics of her cutting herself 


She died tonight


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2020)

RIP smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

That's why I'm done with tribalist shit and knocking stuff down.


I don't mind criticism but fuck just wanting to shit on people's joy and shit.

That's why I no longer  do that to people here who do like WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2020)

I just saw Hana on the latest episode of this season Terrace House

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Oh here we go again boys, Corny is a misogynist or whatever other SJW buzzword because he thought it was stupid for the biggest full time star in the industry to get pregnant 2 years into her run and because he called another woman ugly.



Dana looks like a Chinese bootleg of Syndel in a horrible way. Corny just stating facts lol

I’m absolutely sure before that Becky is a lesbian.. she probably said, fook i’mma have meself a beybi


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2020)

Terrible news about Hana.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

This will be the first AEW ppv I stream illegal, not interested in the product without a crowd and not intrigued by any of the matches on the card.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This will be the first AEW ppv I stream illegal, not interested in the product without a crowd and not intrigued by any of the matches on the card.


Then why even watch? Not trying to downplay your thoughts but wouldn't it be better to do something you would like?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Then why even watch? Not trying to downplay your thoughts but wouldn't it be better to do something you would like?


I have fully supported them from the beginning and I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt that they’ll get shit back in order whenever our country opens back up. Going into the virus they had the best story in wrestling and the best tag match I’ve ever seen live. I just think with a limited roster they’ve been too lax about what they’ve allowed make it to tv.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I have fully supported them from the beginning and I’m giving them the benefit of the doubt that they’ll get shit back in order whenever our country opens back up. Going into the virus they had the best story in wrestling and the best tag match I’ve ever seen live. I just think with a limited roster they’ve been too lax about what they’ve allowed make it to tv.


I guess that makes sense. I hope you don't take what I said badly my dude.

After the Hana thing, I'd rather people watch stuff that makes them happy , than to watch it to get angry or spiteful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man Hana Kimura from Stardom died today . Fuck online bullying .



I never seen anything of her but what a loss at 22. RIP. What was she bullied about?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If he's really that good then his current gimmick of being a lightning rod of hate should be unnecessary, if I'm being frank.
> Donning the shoes of a clown forfeits any other credentials one could have, of which he has many, admittedly. Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Not that complaining about it helps any, I guess. That method of showmanship is the best way to get you noticed if the latter half of the 2010s has taught me anything. That said, the thought of patronizing it makes my skin crawl all the same.



I think him shitting on the timing of Becky's pregnancy is pretty mellow of him tho. If Vince Russo ever dies under suspicious circumstances, I'd assume the police would be knocking on Jimmy's door first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> That's why I'm done with tribalist shit and knocking stuff down.
> 
> 
> I don't mind criticism but fuck just wanting to shit on people's joy and shit.
> ...



IMO there's a difference. I still have no idea what was she bullied for. 

But shitting on a wrestler's character and performance (ala. Roman Reigns) is extremely different than, let's for example say, trolling in detail about Paige's sex tape. One is an official product open to criticism, the other is a personal part of someone's life that shouldn't have been made public.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One is an official product open to criticism, the other is a personal part of someone's life that shouldn't have been made public.


There should be 0 tolerance for bullying but I think the problem is everyone’s idea of bullying varies one way or another. I think it’s ok to criticize someone for doing something shameful and demeaning, especially behind closed doors. Where I would draw the line at is insulting their appearance or criticizing other parts of their life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There should be 0 tolerance for bullying but I think the problem is everyone’s idea of bullying varies one way or another. I think it’s ok to criticize someone for doing something shameful and demeaning, especially behind closed doors. Where I would draw the line at is insulting their appearance or criticizing other parts of their life.



>I think it’s ok to criticize someone for doing something shameful and demeaning

Funny. But there's also a differing idea that varies on what "shameful and demeaning" that something is. Especially today, when morals are all over the place and everything is divisive and political. 

Secondly, Paige didn't want that vid to be made public. And there's really nothing shameful about fucking. But it's still a very private matter that shouldn't have been trolled in detail about. 

Shitting on a product as a consumer tho. That's (usually) naturally devoid of any personal ties to the creator of that product. And even then, that's slowly being blurred away with social media and every media product becoming more being political and personal. 

Wrestling is especially tricky, since the product is the person, and kayfabe is rapidly dying out with every wrestler making sure their personal feelings are known as much as possible, through their product and personal social media accounts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

What a prick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Funny. But there's also a differing idea that varies on what "shameful and demeaning" that something is. Especially today, when morals are all over the place and everything is divisive and political.
> 
> Secondly, Paige didn't want that vid to be made public. And there's really nothing shameful about fucking. But it's still a very private matter that shouldn't have been trolled in detail about.


If it wasn’t shameful and demeaning she wouldn’t have had a problem with it getting released to the public. If a person is willing to do things in private that they don’t want in public that means they have a lack of integrity and integrity is one of the foundations of character. We can bury our heads in the sand and try to deflect with “If ShE wAs A mAn” but societal expectations exist for a reason and typically it’s to prevent behavior that leads to harsh consequences.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shitting on a product as a consumer tho. That's (usually) naturally devoid of any personal ties to the creator of that product. And even then, that's slowly being blurred away with social media and every media product becoming more being political and personal.
> 
> Wrestling is especially tricky, since the product is the person, and kayfabe is rapidly dying out with every wrestler making sure their personal feelings are known as much as possible, through their product and personal social media accounts.


I agree for the most part but they’re getting paid the big bucks to be put in the spotlight, and they have the option to disconnect.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I never seen anything of her but what a loss at 22. RIP. What was she bullied about?


apparently it's been about her mixed race along with a show called Terrance house where she got into a bit of a fight with a girl who shrunk her wrestling gear that she used at Wrestle Kingdom.


The stans and stuff started to harrass her to the point she had images of her cutting herself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Cena just donated 50k to Shads go fund me


Good guy cena

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Cena is by all accounts an incredible guy but damn is his PR incredible as well, he doesn’t miss an opportunity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If it wasn’t shameful and demeaning she wouldn’t have had a problem with it getting released to the public. If a person is willing to do things in private that they don’t want in public that means they have a lack of integrity and integrity is one of the foundations of character. We can bury our heads in the sand and try to deflect with “If ShE wAs A mAn” but societal expectations exist for a reason and typically it’s to prevent behavior that leads to harsh consequences.



Fucking isn't shameful, are you a prude? It's just that normally people don't want the public seeing them do it. Which is a normal feeling to have. 

>If a person is willing to do things in private that they don’t want in public that means they have a lack of integrity

That's insane. There's a word for privacy for a reason. Otherwise, you wouldn't mind posting all your texts, selfies, etc... here for us to go through and troll. 

It's especially ironic coming from a person posting anonymously in an anime forum using a screen name.  


>We can bury our heads in the sand and try to deflect with “If ShE wAs A mAn” but societal expectations exist for a reason and typically it’s to prevent behavior that leads to harsh consequences.

Nani?


I see this goes beyond kink shaming. SMFH. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree for the most part but they’re getting paid the big bucks to be put in the spotlight, and they have the option to disconnect.



Their spotlight begins and ends with their character on-screen or whatever in-character interview they do or in-character tweet they post. I do agree they have the option to disconnect, but not everyone is in the healthiest states of mind at all time. And you can't disconnect from what Paige went through. How can you disconnect from the whole world seeing and trolling your fucking?



Jon Moxley said:


> apparently it's been about her mixed race along...



Of course


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2020)

I assume CoronaVirus had something to do with Hana.  Depression and bullying.  If stardom were able to do shows she would have been able to throw herself into her work and she would have had the support system of the other girls and maybe that would have given her the help she needed.

she was one of my favorite characters at stardom.  Especially a couple of years ago when she was a member of Oedo Tai.

i also wonder what Bushiroad has done to Stardom.  They ran off Kagetsu and Hazuki.  Arisa retired earlier this week.  And now this tragedy with Hana.

Kairi probably feels a responsibility to return to Japan to save Stardom at this point.  I hope she just does what is best for herself tbh.

it’s terrible news.  Hana was beautiful and talented and very young.  And I thought she had a bright future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If it wasn’t shameful and demeaning she wouldn’t have had a problem with it getting released to the public. If a person is willing to do things in private that they don’t want in public that means they have a lack of integrity and integrity is one of the foundations of character.



...huh?



Jon Moxley said:


> apparently it's been about her mixed race along with a show called Terrance house where she got into a bit of a fight with a girl who shrunk her wrestling gear that she used at Wrestle Kingdom.
> 
> 
> The stans and stuff started to harrass her to the point she had images of her cutting herself.



Oh, fuck *off
*
EDIT*
The more time passes and the more I learn, the more I'm starting to figure out that Sunrise Land is basically just the US with slightly more honest business men....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I do?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fucking isn't shameful, are you a prude? It's just that normally people don't want the public seeing them do it. Which is a normal feeling to have.


Fucking two men at once is shameful. I’ve ran two trains on women in my life, have you? I can tell you from first hand experience that the women involved in these acts are like the miscellaneous shit that gets mushed in with gum when you don’t check the bottom of your shoe in awhile. Absolute garbage.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's insane. There's a word for privacy for a reason. Otherwise, you wouldn't mind posting all your texts, selfies, etc... here for us to go through and troll.
> 
> It's especially ironic coming from a person posting anonymously in an anime forum using a screen name.


Idk about you but I use privacy to protect my friends and family from physical retribution for my words, not because I’m afraid some geeks on a forum might find out that my shit doesn’t smell like roses.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I see this goes beyond kink shaming. SMFH.


Getting fucked by two men at the same time on camera might be a kink to the vigilant left but to normal people it’s considered degeneracy. If that was my daughter I’d have my will adjusted and keep our relationship to emergency only.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Their spotlight begins and ends with their character on-screen or whatever in-character interview they do or in-character tweet they post. I do agree they have the option to disconnect, but not everyone is in the healthiest states of mind at all time. And you can't disconnect from what Paige went through. How can you disconnect from the whole world seeing and trolling your fucking?



No it doesn’t, part of being a public persona is being able to carry yourself responsibly while off air. Nobody would’ve cared about pee wee Herman jacking off in a porn theatre if he wasn’t a children’s personality on tv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fucking two men at once is shameful. I’ve ran two trains on women in my life, have you? I can tell you from first hand experience that the women involved in these acts are like the miscellaneous shit that gets mushed in with gum when you don’t check the bottom of your shoe in awhile. Absolute garbage.



Imagine kink shaming the very kink you partake in. 

Moshi mooooosh... Self-awareness-kun? 




Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk about you but I use privacy to protect my friends and family from physical retribution for my words, not because I’m afraid some geeks on a forum might find out that my shit doesn’t smell like roses.



Okay. Show us your sexts while crossing the names out then. 

Also:

>physical retribution for my words

Bro. Nobody personally gives a shit about you here. I'm trying to make a point. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Getting fucked by two men at the same time on camera might be a kink to the vigilant left but to normal people it’s considered degeneracy. If that was my daughter I’d have my will adjusted and keep our relationship to emergency only.



So you're a degenerate? 

Bro. This is kink shaming. I don't care if you hate it. Just admit it that it's kink shaming.  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> No it doesn’t, part of being a public persona is being able to carry yourself responsibly while off air. Nobody would’ve cared about pee wee Herman jacking off in a porn theatre if he wasn’t a children’s personality on tv.



Again, shit was leaked. She didn't post that shit on Pornhub and ducked away for getting too much abuse. What these guys do in their own personal lives in private is none of our business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Imagine kink shaming the very kink you partake in.
> 
> Moshi mooooosh... Self-awareness-kun?


First off, I was a child. Second, It wasn’t on film. Finally, I’m a man, I’m entering one woman I’m not being entered by multiple men, she’s the objectified I’m the objectifier.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Okay. Show us your sexts *while crossing the names out then.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Nice contradiction. And I don’t sext I’m an adult that’s getting ready to propose, I’m not a child.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're a degenerate?
> 
> Bro. This is kink shaming. I don't care if you hate it. Just admit it that it's kink shaming.


No the degenerate is the one getting objectified.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Again, shit was leaked. She didn't post that shit on Pornhub and ducked away for getting too much abuse. What these guys do in their own personal lives in private is none of our business.


Not only did she let herself get ran through like a whore, she also allowed it to happen on film. And why stop there? It’s not like she’s improved since that video, she’s a well known locker room whore and drug addict. Her character is 0, at this point she’s just three high mileage holes and a bank account.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> First off, I was a child.



Wasn't Paige around 19-20 when those vids were taken?  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nice contradiction. And I don’t sext I’m an adult that’s getting ready to propose, I’m not a child.



Still trying to prove a point. But I still see you hiding behind anonymity. Point is, you value your privacy for whatever reason. As such other people value theirs for their own reasons. Or are you just a sociopath? 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Finally, I’m a man, I’m entering one woman I’m not being entered by multiple men, she’s the objectified I’m the objectifier.



Your argument is that a threesome is considered degeneracy by normal people. Wouldn't that include anyone that partakes in the act? You partook in it, at best you aided in degeneracy.  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> No the degenerate is the one getting objectified.



So you're not degenerate. You're just a hypocrite. Good to know.  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not only did she let herself get ran through like a whore, she also allowed it to happen on film. And why stop there? It’s not like she’s improved since that video, she’s a well known locker room whore and drug addict, her character is 0.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> *There should be 0 tolerance for bullying* but I think the problem is everyone’s idea of bullying varies one way or another. I think* it’s ok to criticize someone for doing something shameful and demeaning, especially behind closed doors.* Where I would draw the line at is insulting their appearance or* criticizing other parts of their life.*



Okay. Continuing this argument would be a huge disservice to my free time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fenix is out of the ladder match, Janela has taken his place


I am surprised Orange Cassidy is still in it. He did not take quite the fall, but his was not soft either.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wasn't Paige around 19-20 when those vids were taken?


Neither one of those are the ages of a child.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Still trying to prove a point. But I still see you hiding behind anonymity. Point is, you value your privacy for whatever reason. As such other people value theirs for their own reasons. Or are you just a sociopath?


How am I hiding behind anonymity, you asked me for sexts and I don’t partake in the action. I’ve posted a picture and revealed my high school in this very same sports section. 

Ive already said I value my privacy for the sake of my family however, I have never done nor would I ever do something I’m ashamed of because I assume it will stay behind closed doors. 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Your argument is that a threesome is considered degeneracy by normal people. Wouldn't that include anyone that partakes in the act? You partook in it, at best you aided in degeneracy.


No because it’s not degeneracy for the ones that aren’t getting objectified. I mean sure you’re aiding in degeneracy like the college kid buying weed is aiding the gang violence that the dealer is responsible for.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So you're not degenerate. You're just a hypocrite. Good to know.


To be a hypocrite is to denounce something that you do yourself, I’m not a woman getting fucked by multiple men on camera so I can’t be a hypocrite.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> What did I do?



You messanger. I must schut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cena is by all accounts an incredible guy but damn is his PR incredible as well, he doesn’t miss an opportunity.



Hmm, true.  Since Cena went to Hollywood he's been doing everything to increase his stock there.  But wasn't there a story of him killing some of Cryme Time's merch when one of the guys used his catch phase of sorts and Cena didn't take to kindly to it.


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2020)

Ok let's be clear, what happened to Paige (the release of the videos without her consent) was the only shameful (and criminal) part of what happened.  Her having sex, sharing a video with her partner of her masturbating and other videos are not shameful.  People have been doing that since the dawn of time.  Erotic medieval paintings were nothing more than an artist doing the same thing, just because cameras were not invented then.  It's pretty much prudish to think otherwise and laughable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, true.  Since Cena went to Hollywood he's been doing everything to increase his stock there.  But wasn't there a story of him killing some of Cryme Time's merch when one of the guys used his catch phase of sorts and Cena didn't take to kindly to it.


I haven’t heard that one, I just heard about the Alex Riley(I think that’s his name?) guy being de pushed because Cena thought he was a threat. You have to be a master politician to be the top guy so after seeing what he did to Bray and the Spirit Squad I’m open to believing in stories like that. Lucky for him, mainstream media will never give a shit about carny backstage politics so he’s golden there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You messanger. I must schut.


Let me see DON first then


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ok let's be clear, what happened to Paige (the release of the videos without her consent) was the only shameful (and criminal) part of what happened.  Her having sex, sharing a video with her partner of her masturbating and other videos are not shameful.  People have been doing that since the dawn of time.  Erotic medieval paintings were nothing more than an artist doing the same thing, just because cameras were not invented then.  It's pretty much prudish to think otherwise and laughable.


Hard disagree. Don’t put something on tape that you don’t want getting out, it’s that simple. Also, admitting she was hurt by the things that were said about her proves she has guilt for the act itself.

You don’t need to be religious to have the common sense to know that a woman’s body should not be treated like an old sock, hell even the sock has enough decency to only let one guy in at a time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Speaking of socks
> 
> So I remember when I was a kid I had this habit where I'd just walk around with one sock. Dunno why. Guess I just got too lazy to take the other off when I was in my persuit of chill that I'd usually chase after school was out. My mom would always make fun of me for it, in a loving way of course, but always pretty much dunk on me for bein' a ^ (use bro) that walked around the house with one sock. It'd be a stretch to say it hurt my feelings, but having it pointed out to me, even if the action didn't really bother me that much personally, did encourage me to change my behavior, just to avoid being chuckled at, as to the best of my knowledge, no one has ever done that as most normal people have more respect for their feet than that.
> 
> ...



Well you wanted to stand out.  So I'd say the gimmick worked


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It'd be a stretch to say it hurt my feelings, but having it pointed out to me, even if the action didn't really bother me that much personally, did encourage me to change my behavior, just to avoid being chuckled at, as to the best of my knowledge, no one has ever done that as most normal people have more respect for their feet than that.


Now that’s relevant!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Anyway, Buy In's on. Who's watching tonight?



Don't have access to the PPV so will be watching the highlights for it.  Will be purchasing their events when AEW releases the on home media though.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well you wanted to stand out.  So I'd say the gimmick worked



I also apparently tricked my parents into thinking I couldn't read until I slipped up one day and read the label to a jar of peanut butter out loud in front of my uncle.

Since the cradel I've been grabbin' the brass ring


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Now that’s relevant!



I'm full of relevant info.
Stick around, learn somethin'!



PlacidSanity said:


> Don't have access to the PPV so will be watching the highlights for it.  Will be purchasing their events when AEW releases the on home media though.



Bet.
Though I do wonder about the novelty. I'm watching tonight to support and because there's two matches I'm looking forward to, but the value of a DVD for a crowdless PPV is... up in the air. I suppose we'll see tonight.

Also I fucking lied. Buy In still isn't on yet, been staring at a dang logo for the past 20 min.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm full of relevant info.
> Stick around, learn somethin'!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm planning on buying their previous events on home media when the are released and those are the ones that have crowd reactions.  Honestly, been keen to watching AWE over WWE because I've been enjoying their content.  WWE has pretty much wore me very thin.  Hell it;s come to the point if Lana comes on the channel changes and stays changed due to the NTR/marriage angle that put me off.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Jake's having the time of his fucking life everytime he's on camera, I swear.

-----------

OJ missing.
Knees gone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

PP vs Best Friends on the pre show? Damn.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> PP vs Best Friends on the pre show? Damn.


Were you expecting dustin speares


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> PP vs Best Friends on the pre show? Damn.





Zhen Chan said:


> Were you expecting dustin speares



Honestly...?
Kinda


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Botched the fuck out of that spot.
Poor Chuck just _stood_ there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Honestly...?
> Kinda


The point of the buy in is to entice more ppv buys

Dont think that match is a draw until dustin gets split like a melon


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Pretty decent opening match.
Tho I remember saying a while back how PP would be criticized for being too green and how I didn't see it. Yeah, I kinda see it now. You can practically see the wheels turning whenever they try to do their high spots. It was on full display tonight, presumably due to the time off.

Also, Arn's threatening to murder Jake. I mean yeah, all he's doing is teasing a pile driver but... that's basically a crime given the context.



Zhen Chan said:


> The point of the buy in is to entice more ppv buys
> 
> Dont think that match is a draw until dustin gets split like a melon



Damn, get fucked, Spears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I also apparently tricked my parents into thinking I couldn't read until I slipped up one day and read the label to a jar of peanut butter out loud in front of my uncle.
> 
> Since the cradel I've been grabbin' the brass ring



*crowd chants YOU SICK FUCK*


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

This inspirational speech over all of these jack asses beating each other up cuz they're dicks is a little bit of a disconnect, won't lie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Were you expecting dustin speares


Without a doubt, Spears is meh.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

I dig Joey as a character whenever he's doing interviews.
I wish that translated more universally.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The point of the buy in is to entice more ppv buys
> 
> Dont think that match is a draw until dustin gets split like a melon


Damn, touché.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

*HOLY SHIT, OJ CAN TALK?!?!?*


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

The seeds with Scorpio Sky over the past month is some good shit

------------

Oh cool, they added lyrics to Kip's theme.
Helps it suck considerably less.

------------

Good job, Havok....

-------------

Scorpio got *no* bitch in him. Decides to face D'Arby head on instead of trying to rush up the ladder.

Gettin' him over with me, this match is. 

---------------

D'Arby, PLEASE stop trying to end your life on camera.

-------------

OJ can't be fucking bothered to climb a ladder and honestly, mood.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

OC not wanting to be part of the ladder match


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

JR's pissed Cassidy don't know how to set up a ladder.


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2020)

ok guys due to the nature of being busy for the next few hours I will not be watching DoN until tomorrow.  So you all be on your best behaviours!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Cabana is full time? That sucks.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Looks like D'Arby's dead.
I was hoing he was just selling real good, but it looks like homie ain't got no leg no more.

Shame. Leg injuries are usually super long. Sucks that one of the most over talents on the roster's probably gonna have to disappear for a bit.

----------------

NEVER FUCKING MIND, THE MAN PLAYED ME LIKE A DAMN FIDDLE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

*Holy shit, The Machine!

--------------
*
"FUCKING MOTHER FUCKEEERRRR"

Joey's great, I don't care what anyone says.

----------------

This Lesnar booking.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

RIP CAGE


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Even though it's an audience of their peers... this is a well deserved "holy shit" chant.

These guys are going ham for this, regardless of how sloppy it is in spots.

-------

This match is getting SO many people over with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT, BRIAN?!

Are you TRYING to kill the dude? What was your plan?!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT, BRIAN?!
> 
> Are you TRYING to kill the dude? What was your plan?!


Yes.

The 3rd member of the beef trinity requires blood


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

I didn't like that final spot, but holy moly what a match.
Looking forward to seeing The Machine and Taz wreck shop.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

fun as hell ladder match.

Good comedy, Cage being beast, and  SCU might have a feud.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Got no clue who's gonna take this one.

I mean, logic would say it should probably be MJF, what with all his title shot teasing and returning from a long break. But it's a bit obvious, as well, Jungle Boy is in the middle of a winning streak iirc. Plus apparently he's never lost to MJF in AEW. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Got no clue who's gonna take this one.
> 
> I mean, logic would say it should probably be MJF, but it's a bit obvious, as well, Jungle Boy is in the middle of a winning streak iirc. Plus apparently he's never lost to MJF in AEW.


Mjf has to win, hes getting into postion to win the title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

MJF with his best D'Arby Allen impression.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

This match is solid as a fuckin' rock so far.

----------------

Damn, I would've loved that finish.
Unless they pull some shit, that sequence was the peak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

MJF with the clean win.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Alot cleaner than then laddet match


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Match of the fucking night so far. And I deadass dunno know who can beat it.



Jon Moxley said:


> MJF with the clean win.



Clean as a damn sheet with a really intelligent pin.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

That title looks god awful


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Why would they waste Tyson on a segment with Archer and Cody?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Its the damnest thing tyson seems legit happy but also with the most rediculous forced smile

What a image


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

At least they had an excuse for the belt, I’ll take it.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That title looks god awful



Yeah, it does look like kind of a collectible, doesn't it. 

---
_EDIT*
I dunno how some gold is gonna make it look any better, but whatever. I guess we'll see_
-----



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why would they waste Tyson on a segment with Archer and Cody?



Lance has been given the new hotness treatment since his arrival complete with strong promos by Jake.
Cody, while not THE most over guy in the company, has arguably the most super star presence by design, so everything he does is gonna be full of theatrics.
It's a TV championship that, presumably, is gonna be treated just as importantly as the other 3 belts.

Tyson being here is a little weird (feels slightly forced), but I wouldn't call it a waste.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

something about seeing Murderhawk punish Cody makes me feel good inside


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Why does Swole hate Archer so much?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> something about seeing Murderhawk punish Cody makes me feel good inside


Lmao

Why the hate for the codester


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lmao
> 
> Why the hate for the codester


 Cause he's a heel.

Makes everything about himself, left Brandi and QT and Dustin to suffer.


Left Elite  outnumbered for a while


Held back MJF


He's scum


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause he's a heel.
> 
> Makes everything about himself, left Brandi and QT and Dustin to suffer.
> 
> ...


Cody legit is a heel babyface its kinda funny


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

This match is fine, but I'm having trouble with it after the previous one.



Jon Moxley said:


> Cause he's a heel.
> 
> Makes everything about himself, left Brandi and QT and Dustin to suffer.
> 
> ...





Zhen Chan said:


> Cody legit is a heel babyface its kinda funny



MJF was right


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

>Stinger splash
>In the wake of recent Sting news

Ya'll think ya'll cute.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This match is fine, but I'm having trouble with it after the previous one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BASTARD CODY!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

DAMN TYSON SNITCHING ON ARN!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Lance has been given the new hotness treatment since his arrival complete with strong promos by Jake.
> Cody, while not THE most over guy in the company, has arguably the most super star presence by design, so everything he does is gonna be full of theatrics.


That’s fair. 


This match is dragging....


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

...why did Jake take the ref...?

---------------

...why is there a 2nd ref...? At what point has that ever been a thing?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

damn Tyson ready to beat that ass


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Keep Mike away from Jake please.
I'm worried the dude'll lose himself and legit kill the man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Lance can't even have this


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Lmfao tyson looks legit great


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

First tnt champion

Makes sense


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Right person won that one. Though once again, it felt like a bit of a cool down after MJF and JB stole the show.



Zhen Chan said:


> Lmfao tyson looks legit great



Dude's too old to look as good as he does, good god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Right person won that one. Though once again, it felt like a bit of a cool down after MJF and JB stole the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude's too old to look as good as he does, good god.


Is it ok to be as scared of him now as back then?


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

D'Arby got fucked up so bad in the first match that some of it rolled over to Kipp like he got hit by the fucking Paw-Paw fruit



Jon Moxley said:


> Is it ok to be as scared of him now as back then?



Just don't look him in the eye and you good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Jim remarking on how THICC Statlander is, cuz he's a man of facts


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> D'Arby got fucked up so bad in the first match that some of it rolled over to Kipp like he got hit by the fucking Paw-Paw fruit
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't look him in the eye and you good.


Whelp I goof'd then


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Kris literally almost messed herself up


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Vicky Guerrero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Can we stop these dives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Kris was on fire tonight. Glad they went out since this was last minute


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Good match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Good match.


Fords good when she isnt booked to win


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Spears having the best theme in the company gives me a feelin' so complicated.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

“All mediocre careers must come to an end” - Shawn Spears


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Lmao shawn you peice of shit

I love you bro


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

"Cracks in his game plan" -Excalibur

How long you been holdin' on to that one, Ex?


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Can't believe Ross is fired. 

----------------

Hana...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Does Shida have any shot here?


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Not that I can see. I can't envision them having her lose the title so soon.

Also, I just noticed Shida's Tifa getup.
Can't wait for the inevitable limit break.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not that I can see. I can't envision them having her lose the title so soon.
> 
> Also, I just noticed Shida's Tifa getup.
> Can't wait for the inevitable limit break.


Yeah my waifu gonna show the world why she's champ material


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

"Always bet on black" -Nyla

...okay, I popped, ya happy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Does Shida have any shot here?


Logically she should be the overwhealmng favorite

Nyla only have 2 defenses though. All signs point to retention


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

a demolition man reference? I'm in


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Cameras havin' a rough go about it in this match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Logically she should be the overwhealmng favorite
> 
> Nyla only have 2 defenses though. All signs point to retention


I prefer they let her retain rather than dropping it so soon.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Nyla is bumping all over the place lmao


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Swole leading a "Whoop dat trick" chant.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Nyla's table gimmick returns finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

The guilotine knee is nylas best spot imo


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

SHIDA WON!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shida looking real strong


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Huh. So Shida took it.

Not disappointed, just surprised.
Well at the very least, we should get a series of better matches when it comes to champonship matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Shida deserves, that’s fine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Time for a reign of weeb terror

Long may she reign


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The guilotine knee is nylas best spot imo



No matter how dead the crowd usually was during her matches, once she pulled the knee out, that were immediately in.
I dunno how much more she can keep doing it, but it's pretty pivotal to her arsenal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

So the chick in the beige is Shanna


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> No matter how dead the crowd usually was during her matches, once she pulled the knee out, that were immediately in.
> I dunno how much more she can keep doing it, but it's pretty pivotal to her arsenal.


She needs to roll out of it instead of doing a superhero landing


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Time for a reign of weeb terror
> 
> Long may she reign


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Tonight's been fun, but unfortunately I was correct about the MJF/Jungle Boy match.
Nothin's really been able to reach its level, and unless I'm wrong, this match is the main event.

So MoxLee better give us some _*shit
*_
*----------
*
I'm a dumbass. I forgot all about the Stampede match. That should be great.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Kudos to MOX for still feeling like a big deal, he deserves to hold the title until he gets a feud or two after quarantine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kudos to MOX for still feeling like a big deal, he deserves to hold the title until he gets a feud or two after quarantine.


Mox is dropping to mjf

Until you see them manuvering mjf for a title match mox is safe


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tonight's been fun, but unfortunately I was correct about the MJF/Jungle Boy match.
> Nothin's really been able to reach its level, and unless I'm wrong, this match is the main event.
> 
> So MoxLee better give us some _*shit
> ...



Yeah dude as a Mox fan I'm nervous cause this match hasn't had good hype.

Hope they kill it


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Huh, didn't see that one coming. I thought that was a metal ramp. 

----------

Mox.
Is.
Pissed!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Mox going brutal


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Ok match, excellent finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

Jon moxley vs Bladejob Lee


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Still didn't break the barrier, but that's the closest we got.

Really liked that finish.

"Die!"
"no"
"DIE!"
"Make me!"
"DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!!!"
"*dies*"


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2020)

Angle is back


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Man I think we're getting Brian Cage vs Jon Moxley at All out


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Where did they get that Omega send off recording from? afaik, he's never used that on air, except for that one time where he awkwardly had to alter it because he was put on the spot at a gun violence charity.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Where did they get that Omega send off recording from? afaik, he's never used that on air, except for that one time where he awkwardly had to alter it because he was put on the spot at a gun violence charity.


Maybe from Mexico? Or it was recorded in the studio.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

God the Bucks are so smarmy and hate able, they need to do a hard turn.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Okay, I'm liking this already


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Come on Tony...


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

I'M FUCKING DEAD! OH DEAR GOD


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Page on a horse.

That's it, match of the night. Sorry, it's a done deal.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Come on Tony...



Excalibur let him have it for that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

I was expecrign a cinematic match


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

GOAL POST SPOT!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

PAGE WENT FOR BEER!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

In a shoot interview 10 years from now we’ll either find out Hangman has a medical condition or he was just adamant about social distancing.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

"I'm too sober for this shit" -"Hangman" Adam Page


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

“I can’t swim”


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

v1 matt


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

STOP IT STOP ! I'm dying


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

I'M FUCKING DYING


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

One does not simply drown matt hardy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

And now the Matt Hardy antics


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Both of these dudes are done with this world and the cards they were dealt, but realize their duty drives them regardless.

Poetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2020)

How are you guys watching? .


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

Local man literally can't stop suplexing


Raiden said:


> How are you guys watching? .



Bought the PPV, watching it on sling.
But I usually go to Taima.tv for all other situations (though the loading is a bitch)


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Raiden said:


> How are you guys watching? .



bought it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

I can’t take this anymore, fucking bonkers


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

THEY'RE CHALLENGING THE PIN!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 23, 2020)

Raiden said:


> How are you guys watching? .


I attempted to stream but it sucked so I folded and bought it on B/R, it was worth the $50


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

Sammy got spiked like a football


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

This is fun, but it's going a little long now.


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

SAMMY RUN!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

RIP Sammy


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2020)

one wing angeled to hell


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

That was fucking nuts.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Local man literally can't stop suplexing
> 
> 
> Bought the PPV, watching it on sling.
> But I usually go to Taima.tv for all other situations (though the loading is a bitch)





Jon Moxley said:


> bought it





Kisame3rd14 said:


> I attempted to stream but it sucked so I folded and bought it on B/R, it was worth the $50




Ohhh I c.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 23, 2020)

match of the year


----------



## Shirker (May 23, 2020)

This is the ideal wrestling match
You may not like it,
but this is what peak performance looks like.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 23, 2020)

probably the most fun PPV I've had in a long time.

The only thing that got me hot was Cody beating Lance.

Otherwise everything was fun.


----------



## Legend (May 23, 2020)

I loved this PPV and the SS match needs to be a yearly thing.


----------



## Chad (May 23, 2020)

I've become I've become I've become aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nemesis (May 24, 2020)

Angle going to be on NXT next week


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2020)

Kurt! Kurt!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Karen jax slayer of managers


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

WWE finally got smart and put some people in the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Much better atmosphere with fans.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Apollo Crews won the US title?  He’s the blandest babyface in the history of the company.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Apollo Crews won the US title?  He’s the blandest babyface in the history of the company.


Andrade is going to the main title picture

What babyface would you have beat him?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Andrade is going to the main title picture
> 
> What babyface would you have beat him?


There’s gotta be someone else.  Anyone else.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Apollo is a guy the fans made their minds up about a long time ago.

Dana Brooke beating Asuka to become champion would be a similar result from an « over with the fans » perspective.

(Not a perfect analogy since Apollo can actually wrestle.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> There’s gotta be someone else.  Anyone else.


Im never gonna hate on another black name on the title list


It was a good match


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2020)

Apollo Crews should use a new finisher. A standing 450 doesn’t cut it lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 25, 2020)

Garza’s finisher is trash as well


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 25, 2020)

The Monday night messiah gimmick is growing on me, big fan of the theme too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

So mvp is literally just running a program on every black dude on raw


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 25, 2020)

How is Nia so damn fat but so fucking weak?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How is Nia so damn fat but so fucking weak?


Doesn’t work out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So mvp is literally just running a program on every black dude on raw


Believe it or not.  MVP has been one of the best things about Raw in 2021.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How is Nia so damn fat but so fucking weak?


Shes a good base but cant lift shit

Shes all mashed potatoes shoved into a leotard


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

Fuck Nia.  Big oaf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Liv is back to generic hot girl

What is the point of this character


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2020)

They don’t put any effort into creating a wide ranging batch of characters in the women’s division.  Hot girl and tough girl are about it.


----------



## Raiden (May 25, 2020)

I'm confused. Why did they have several of fhe trainees get beat up?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 25, 2020)

It was a fine show, I originally planned on changing the channel but stuck with it and it was cool.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I'm confused. Why did they have several of fhe trainees get beat up?


Because lashley and drew and beasts who cant be contained


----------



## Jake CENA (May 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes a good base but cant lift shit
> 
> Shes all mashed potatoes shoved into a leotard



WHy is she still into wrestling then?


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2020)

Looks like Gulak has resigned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2020)

Heard about JD from NY getting his ass chewed out on Twitter over comments he made about Alexa Bliss, to which the woman herself responded to.


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2020)

Smackdown is becoming Brodown as Riddle joins AJ Styles on the show.

study out of China found that patients with mild to moderate

The countdown to Riddle future endeavour starts now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Smackdown is becoming Brodown as Riddle joins AJ Styles on the show.
> 
> study out of China found that patients with mild to moderate
> 
> The countdown to Riddle future endeavour starts now.



I heard Vince isn't too keen on the guy.  Holy shit if Riddle rubs the old man the wrong way.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I heard Vince isn't too keen on the guy.  Holy shit if Riddle rubs the old man the wrong way.


Mr.Bro hey
*Vince strokes out*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I heard Vince isn't too keen on the guy.  Holy shit if Riddle rubs the old man the wrong way.


I can’t see that being true, he had Corbin specifically  eliminate Riddle in the rumble to get heat. 

As far as I know the only people that have heat with Riddle is Brock and by extension Heyman, maybe Goldberg but that’s neither here nor there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I can’t see that being true, he had Corbin specifically  eliminate Riddle in the rumble to get heat.
> 
> As far as I know the only people that have heat with Riddle is Brock and by extension Heyman, maybe Goldberg but that’s neither here nor there.



Hopefully you are right but you have to remember Riddle to Smackdown means Vince has a new toy to work with.  And going by track records well.........


----------



## Jake CENA (May 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mr.Bro hey
> *Vince strokes out*



Do it!


----------



## Nemesis (May 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mr.Bro hey
> *Vince strokes out*



Vince's stroke is due to combined Vince being upset that he thought Matt was disrespecting him, but at the same time extreme happiness that he found the one wrestler that considers him one of the boys that Vince has always wanted.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Vince's stroke is due to combined Vince being upset that he thought Matt was disrespecting him, but at the same time extreme happiness that he found the one wrestler that considers him one of the boys that Vince has always wanted.



That would be such a Vince way to go out.

Not the drugs, not the constant working out past 70, not the 3 hours of sleep per week, but simple sensory overload.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2020)

again????  Nia is so damn dangerous!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2020)

God fucking damn it nia


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2020)

Bless this man, released from the company yet he shills their past shit. 


I know Old Corny is for wanting to keep it traditional but holy shit does he go off for this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2020)

First count out in aew history

Lmao


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2020)

Has AEW gotten rid of Marko Stunt yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has AEW gotten rid of Marko Stunt yet?



In technicality, the way he is booked the little guy is going to die in the ring before AEW decides to fire him.


----------



## Shirker (May 26, 2020)

Being Kairi is suffering lately



Rukia said:


> Has AEW gotten rid of Marko Stunt yet?



Not only have they not fired him, but I can make an assumption that for every person that continues to complain about him on Twitter, Tony extends his contract by another day and tacks on 10 cents to his downside.

I've no way of knowing this of course, just seems like something he'd do.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> In technicality, the way he is booked the little guy is going to die in the ring before AEW decides to fire him.


How else can you get away with publically beating a child on tv


----------



## Raiden (May 26, 2020)

I watched Taker on rhe network last night. Interrsting that they're not trying to hide or spin that his body just cant seem to go.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Being Kairi is suffering lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the fuck are they allowing Fat Nia to wrestle again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Being Kairi is suffering lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...




plus now he's getting to kiss Leva.


In other words your hate will build him up even bigger


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rock's cousin.


Isnt she rocks aunt


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Isnt she rocks aunt



She's related to the guy in one way so job security untill she legit commits homicide in ring.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2020)

AEW needs to push Penelope Ford.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to push Penelope Ford.


I like her more than kip sabian

hes kind of a spot monkey though, but not exactly like the womens division is packed at the top end so fuck it go for it


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> so fuck it go for it


That’s usually why I decide to push people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has AEW gotten rid of Marko Stunt yet?



Between him, Hardy, Janela, and Havoc getting so much tv time during the pandemic, it’s like Tony Khan said fuck it. “Sports based presentation” was a rib.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That’s usually why I decide to push people.


You know what

the best thing for the womans divison would be 2 matches per episode instead of 1

let them have some damn storylines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Between him, Hardy, Janela, and Havoc getting so much tv time during the pandemic, it’s like Tony Khan said fuck it. “Sports based presentation” was a rib.



And here my dumb ass was thinking that Fyter Fest or the OmegaMox snuff film were the proof of this. I seemed to have overlooked the larger issue of "Jimmy Havok is".



Zhen Chan said:


> You know what
> 
> the best thing for the womans divison would be 2 matches per episode instead of 1
> 
> let them have some damn storylines




Bruh yes. It seems like McGuffin chasing is the literal only reason they fight.

I guess they're gunshy due to the whole Nightmare Collective thing, but fuck, it shouldn't mean that they should never try anything ever again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> And here my dumb ass was thinking that Fyter Fest or the OmegaMox snuff film were the clues were the proof of this. I seemed to have overlooked the larger issue of "Jimmy Havok is".


Fyter Fest was a pretty good card and Mox vs Omega was fine because at the end of the day it boiled down to two of the top guys in the company having a bad match.

The four guys I named don’t belong anywhere near a television screen unless we’re talking about back up dancers for a Marilyn Manson music video or in the case of Stunt, a Nickelodeon/ Cartoon Network D tier movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2020)

Some girl that is 1-1 is ranked 4th in the AEW women’s rankings huh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Some girl that is 1-1 is ranked 4th in the AEW women’s rankings huh


There’s a better joke to be made than that but it might hurt people’s feelings.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2020)

I am surprised they didn’t want Deonna.

do they have any targets to add to the division?

i get that a depression isn’t the best time.  But this is one category wwe really pulverized them in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Riddle on the Goldberg confrontation:

_



			"Shane McMahon was watching from down the hall like, 'Oh no, these guys are gonna fight.' And after, Shane was like, 'Thanks for not swinging on Goldberg.' Could you imagine? Matt Riddle punches Goldberg unconscious in the back. I can't do that. That is not a stallion move. You get a match set-up and beat him in front of millions. That's a Stallion move."
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to push Penelope Ford.


Pretty much this:


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rock's cousin.




She’s not safe. She’s more dangerous than Goldberg and Kenta combined.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s a better joke to be made than that but it might hurt people’s feelings.


Not me. Shoot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Jericho already annoyed


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

So we got Private Party and Joey vs Bucks and Hardy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Damn Party really needed to get more practice in cause one of them got injured.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

HOLY Shit its REVOLT!!!


Oh right FTR is their name


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> HOLY Shit its REVOLT!!!
> 
> 
> Oh right FTR is their name


They did the cody spot, but not gay


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Looking forward to Mox going head to head on the mic with Tazz.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Nice they're using the injury as a way for Britt to be angry at everyone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Lee johnson has had the most brutal squashes outside of marko stunt


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Loool Aubrey getting blamed too


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Between Wardlow and Cage im glad aew has no wellneas policy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

What’s the main event?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What’s the main event?


Christi jaynes vs my dick


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What’s the main event?


Have no idea 

I think there might be another debut cause OC pissed off Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Sorry missed the first hour tuning in now.  Seeing SCU vs a horny couple and a mental patient.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sorry missed the first hour tuning in now.  Seeing SCU vs a horny couple and a mental patient.


FTR debuted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FTR debuted.


Did they really? That’s a good pick up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FTR debuted.



Cool will catch the first hour tomorrow on SLING.  

Hmm, doesn't anyone remember for a while Havoc giving up his paycheck just to staple people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Hmm, so they are giving Havoc and Sabian a chance to shine.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Havoc and Sabian going over SCU? The fuck.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so they are giving Havoc and Sabian a chance to shine.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Havoc and Sabian going over SCU? The fuck.


Probably feeding them to ftr soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Hmm, a crack between MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Wayyyy too early to turn Wardlow face.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did they really? That’s a good pick up.


Yep came out to help YB but we all know they might go at it at All Out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool will catch the first hour tomorrow on SLING.
> 
> Hmm, doesn't anyone remember for a while Havoc giving up his paycheck just to staple people.


I miss that storyline


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Battle Royal up now and Luther the first to go after savaging a kid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Oh my god father and son are fighting


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

These battle royals are always 90% goofs, 8% true performers that have no chance of winning and 2% or two guys that actually have a chance of winning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Colt got eliminated by Billie after his son MJF attacked him


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

JR with the subtle burial of Sonny Kiss is how I’m going to stay tuned in for this entire match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> JR with the subtle burial of Sonny Kiss is how I’m going to stay tuned in for this entire match.


I legit think Jr thinks sonny is trans


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Well Luther and Kiss gone, which mean Cornette might be a bit more favorable to this match as the outlaw element is out.  Oh wait Stunt is still there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Wardlow or MJF?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

So Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler continue their feud in the royal


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I legit think Jr thinks sonny is trans


He definitely said she, it took me a while to figure out what Sonny Kiss was my damn self.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler continue their feud in the royal


Thats a ppv Buy in match if ive ever seen one


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler continue their feud in the royal



Avalon pissed he was pinned by "neighbor" Steve. 

Well I think Stunt is gone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Marko gets thrown out

Aubrey: You alright baby?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats a ppv Buy in match if ive ever seen one


To be fair it could lead to one of them snapping . 


Also holy shit JB vs OC


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Huh, Jungle Boy and Cassidy the last two.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Luther and Kiss gone, which mean Cornette might be a bit more favorable to this match as the outlaw element is out.  Oh wait Stunt is still there.


*My dog pockets has entered the chat*


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Hmm, so Jungle Boy vs Cody for the TNT title next week.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

If Marko is going to be on tv every week he needs to earn his keep by taking the “Spike Dudley thrown into the floor seats” bump.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> How's AEW so far tonight? Just got home, because life is pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTR debuted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If Marko is going to be on tv every week he needs to earn his keep by taking the “Spike Dudley thrown into the floor seats” bump.


He did vs Lance. He got the shit beaten and then after match was over, got thrown to the audience and chairs.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FTR debuted.



Poggers.
So they're going with "FTR" then?
Heard they got busted for plagiarism with "Revolt"


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If Marko is going to be on tv every week he needs to earn his keep by taking the “Spike Dudley thrown into the floor seats” bump.


Every singles match hes been in has resulted in him taking some kind of horrofic bump

And like 80% of the tag matches


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Guess it comes down to the expectations of what that phrase meant. When Cody and Khan touted "sports feel show", I (and probably many others) expected NJPW but with primarily English speakers. Suffice to say, that isn't what this show is, even though I've enjoyed what we've got so far. There's honestly just too much "sports entertainment" stuff on this show for me to really get too hung up on parts of the roster I don't like.
> 
> Not that it matters, tbh. Covid-chan's kinda turned the sports world into a shitpost. Piped in crowd noise in empty arenas, select fans cheering through way of Zoom meetings, sex dolls in the bleacher seats. A short guy getting a little extra screen time fits right in.


I wholeheartedly agree until the last sentence, the less wackiness the better.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Poggers.
> So they're going with "FTR" then?
> Heard they got busted for plagiarism with "Revolt"


Yep. Worst part is one of the Revolt guys is dating Kris Statlander


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He did vs Lance. He got the shit beaten and then after match was over, got thrown to the audience and chairs.



Getting the shit kicked out of him is all Marko ever does.
It's why people getting anal retentive about him confuses me to no end.
Retards actin' like the fella's soloin' Matt Jackson every week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Jungle Boy vs Cody for the TNT title next week.  Should be interesting.


Jungle boy getting his Darby allin draw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

So we get eye candy for commercial breaks? Not bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Cheerleaders,,,,, what is this, the reintroduction of the Nitro Girls.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yep. Worst part is one of the Revolt guys is dating Kris Statlander



Fuckin' yikes
Way to go assholes. 

Well, at least it got cleared up with no fuss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> CHeerleaders,,,,, what is this, the reintroduction of the Nitro Girls.


Oh god it's Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Every singles match hes been in has resulted in him taking some kind of horrofic bump
> 
> And like 80% of the tag matches


Considering all the high spots he has to compete with, taking a high back body drop or German isn’t going to stand out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

The fuck, Vickie in a cheerleader outfit.   My fucking eyes and ears!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, Vickie in a cheerleader outfit.   My fucking eyes and ears!!!!




Jericho is a true heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

I find it funny that Cornette does not want to deal with anyone in the company anymore after Stadium Stampede.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I find it funny that Cornette does not want to deal with anyone in the company anymore after Stadium Stampede.


I mean the same can be said for him and his Becky comments except one wasn't universally hated


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Participation trophies, fuck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Getting the shit kicked out of him is all Marko ever does.
> It's why people getting anal retentive about him confuses me to no end.
> Retards actin' like the fella's soloin' Matt Jackson every week.


He shouldn’t be on the show period, it’s the retards that say it’s fine since he loses that are the root of the problem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He shouldn’t be on the show period, it’s the retards that say it’s fine since he loses that are the root of the problem.



I legit thought the guy was NIcholas from WM when he "tagged" with Strowman.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I find it funny that Cornette does not want to deal with anyone in the company anymore after Stadium Stampede.



oh nooooooo, dooon't~


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Jake hager poetry

Masterful


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Inner circle shenanigans is silliness done right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He shouldn’t be on the show period, it’s the retards that say it’s fine since he loses that are the root of the problem.


Jim is that you?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

Holy shit, Hager.

And now Jericho wants beef with Tyson.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He shouldn’t be on the show period, it’s the retards that say it’s fine since he loses that are the root of the problem.



I have a response in tow, but feelings.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

The hell, is Tyson hobbling to the ring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, Hager.
> 
> And now Jericho wants beef with Tyson.


AEW going so far as to write continuity for WWE. How nice


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Jim is that you?


Cornette is wrong when he shits on the elite and some Japanese women’s talent, shitting on Stunt is justified. I dare you to convince an adult male or female to watch wrestling by showing them a Marko Stunt match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

So Tyson vs Jericho when? 

AEW going with this angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Fyter Fest please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette is wrong when he shits on the elite and some Japanese women’s talent, shitting on Stunt is justified. I dare you to convince an adult male or female to watch wrestling by showing them a Marko Stunt match.


Some have to be frank. People were even cheering for Marko. Plus AEW got Markos back so even if you are right...which I respectfully disagree, your thoughts and Cornette's fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Some have to be frank. People were even cheering for Marko. Plus AEW got Markos back so even if you are right...which I respectfully disagree, your thoughts and Cornette's fall on deaf ears.


You know who doesn’t have his back? The 800k or so fans they have lost since launch.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Some have to be frank. People were even cheering for Marko. Plus AEW got Markos back so even if you are right...which I respectfully disagree, your thoughts and Cornette's fall on deaf ears.



You're both sorta looking at it from the wrong perspective.
As reductive as I think this thought process is, one thing I hear repeated that is an undeniable fact is that you just can't use anecdotal evidence such as crowd cheers or stories about how "my wife loved the little guy" as solid proof of the overness of lackthereof of anyone.

We're all hooked on numbers in 2020. So you'd have to study the quarterly ratings to see how well or not he does. Last I heard he essentially means nothing. Doesn't drive people off, doesn't raise them either. Just sorta there. Course, that was a few months ago. His squash matches could tell a different tale.

Not that it matters all that much.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> You know who doesn’t have his back? The 800k or so fans they have lost since launch.



...huh...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You know who doesn’t have his back? The 800k or so fans they have lost since launch.


isn't most of that cause of the pandemic

and 800 k is the usual they would get.

Now they get 600k.

I feel like this rageful hate on Marko is just as silly as wanting him on tv.

Yeah he's super small but the dude is never made out to beat anyone and is usually needing LE to cover for him


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> We're all hooked on numbers in 2020. So you'd have to study the quarterly ratings to see how well or not he does. Last I heard he essentially means nothing. Doesn't drive people off, doesn't raise them either. Just sorta there. Course, that was a few months ago. His squash matches could tell a different tale.


Quarterly ratings still have an untold amount of variables that they can’t possibly tell the entire story.


Shirker said:


> ...huh...?


The difference between the fans on the first episode of dynamite and the latest episode of dynamite.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're both sorta looking at it from the wrong perspective.
> As reductive as I the thought process is, one thing I hear repeated that is an undeniable fact that you just can't use anacdotal evidence such as crowd cheers or stories about how "my wife loved the little guy" as solid proof of the overness of lackthereof of anyone.
> 
> We're all hooked on numbers in 2020. So you'd have to study the quarterly ratings to see how well or not he does. Last I heard he essentially means nothing. Doesn't drive people off, doesn't raise them either. Just sorta there. Course, that was a few months ago. His squash matches could tell a different tale.
> ...


 I wasn't using it as a total factual thing, my thought is there is people who enjoy him so there is people that he entertains. I know at the end of the day the real showing of overness if he draws or if people leave which is now numbers that can be used. 

So once the ratings come out tomorrow they'll have analysis of how it went segment by segment.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> isn't most of that cause of the pandemic
> 
> and 800 k is the usual they would get.
> 
> ...


They started around 1.6m irrc, I’m talkin about the audience that has abandoned this product from the very beginning, not just the few they lost to the pandemic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They started around 1.6m irrc.



Just checked and it was 1.49. 

Usually that number was high because of curiosity. Once people grew out of that, they left. That and AEW was giving out too much content on youtube.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> isn't most of that cause of the pandemic
> 
> and 800 k is the usual they would get.
> 
> Now they get 600k.



To be *completely* *100% fair*, AEW's gotten fucked by the pandemic, but not really all that hard.
Aside from stuff like UFC or people's odd fascination with horrific citrus kicking the shit out of them, AEW are hovering only about 100,000 off from their average before all this started (from 800 or so to 700 or so). Though I suppose one could argue that they'd be at a mil by now had not all this happened. But that's a hypothetical, and I don't like working in those.

Really the decline is an occum's razor. The reduced roster, filler and scrambling is negatively effecting the interest. The eps have been good for what they are, but comparitively lackluster because of the lack of crowd and just getting thrown for a loop story-wise.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just checked and it was 1.49.
> 
> Usually that number was high because of curiosity. Once people grew out of that, they left. That and AEW was giving out too much content on youtube.


It continued to drive away fans after the curiosity factor. They’ve been on a steady decline since their debut episode with very few weeks of improvement.

The fact is, people don’t like this silly shit. They have not reached out to the lapsed fans from WCW/NWA that despised WWE for their sports entertainment production.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Quarterly ratings still have an untold amount of variables that they can’t possibly tell the entire story.
> 
> The difference between the fans on the first episode of dynamite and the latest episode of dynamite.



Yes. I know what numbers are.
What I'm slackjawed at is the insinuation that one dude was a major contributing factor.
Unless my reading comprehension's all fucked, you're gonna have to walk me through that one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

So are they breaking up SyFy Hentai in Statlander and Shida.  I mean thicc white girl vs Tifa should prove for an interesting night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It continued to drive away fans after the curiosity factor. They’ve been on a steady decline since their debut episode with very few weeks of improvement.
> 
> The fact is, people don’t like this silly shit. They have not reached out to the lapsed fans from WCW/NWA that despised WWE for their sports entertainment production.


Well  maybe it's also the fact that those fans aren't wrestling fans anymore and think wrestling's stupid now.

Everyone's ratings have been on the decline. NXT with it's superior in ring action has dipped.


WWE all shows has dipped


NJPW lost a few



Impact, ROH, etc got hurt



Reality is nobody gives a shit about wrestling from a casual perspective.


They rather watch reality tv shows and dramas. They don't care about grappling for 30 minutes. I mean Frankie vs Mox
was good mat wrestling match and nobody liked it.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Quarterly ratings still have an untold amount of variables that they can’t possibly tell the entire story.



Should not the same be true for the ratings in general then, dude?



PlacidSanity said:


> So are they breaking up SyFy Hentai in Statlander and Shida.  I mean thicc white girl vs Tifa should prove for an interesting night.



Speaking of ratings, bruh the TV-14 can only take us so far, we gotta chill.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Not gonna finish tonight cuz I gotta get to bed, but I'm watching the first hour of AEW and fuck me, it starts off strong.

EDIT*
First match was pretty okay.
Glad Butcher and Blade looks like they're gonna be doing stuff again. I like those guys.

EDIT**
OH SHIT, I DIDN'T THINK THE REVIVAL WOULD SHOW UP SO SOON

EDIT***
The Machine still fucking fun to watch.
And Taz being his mouth piece is money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well  maybe it's also the fact that those fans aren't wrestling fans anymore and think wrestling's stupid now.
> 
> 
> Everyone's ratings have been on the decline. NXT with it's superior in ring action has dipped.
> ...


Things don’t have to be black or white, just because I don’t like Stunt doesn’t mean I need to see 60 mins of chain grappling. I enjoy silly, I don’t enjoy stupid.

A floppy midget that favors a pre pubescent middle school girl should not be scheduled for a match against monsters, super hero’s, and maniacs.



Shirker said:


> Should not the same be true for the ratings in general then, dude?


Of course and I treat them as such, but if a show continues to decline nearly every week since it’s inception then that show is a bad product. There’s no variables or excuses for that.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

Well, all the same, here's to hoping that now that DoN is done and the show has managed to get its legs under it a little that it can hit its stride again. Or not... I'm still of the opinion they really don't need to be running, but looking at the world around me I'm apparently in the fucking minority for that and other sentiments like it, so whatever.

First 45 minutes of the show was all pretty enjoyable, tho I don't yet know how the rest will compete. The newness of FTR and Cage just got tossed at the very beginning of the damn show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 27, 2020)

So has Jeff Cobb decided on which company to work on a consistent basis.  I mean he had a fun match with Cage when they were at Lucha Underground.


----------



## Shirker (May 27, 2020)

God, I miss LU.
Why'd they have to ruin their rep by giving Pentagon the strongest pimp hand imaginable? (and also being a scummy company)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

AEW did Cobb dirty, in the sense that they didn’t even build him up just had him come in and take the L without booking him for more appearances afterwards.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW did Cobb dirty, in the sense that they didn’t even build him up just had him come in and take the L without booking him for more appearances afterwards.


Cobb did that to himself

He was a free agent then decided he liked the terms of his ring of honor contract better than doing dates or signing with aew


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cobb did that to himself
> 
> He was a free agent then decided he liked the terms of his ring of honor contract better than doing dates or signing with aew


I still consider it bad business on both side. If you know Cobb is doing a one off deal why would they let him take an L? If he signs anywhere in the near future his value is sunk.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I still consider it bad business on both side. If you know Cobb is doing a one off deal why would they let him take an L? If he signs anywhere in the near future his value is sunk.


Do you know how many people have won on aew without being signed

0

If you walk through that door your getting the Pen or the Pin

Im sure of jeff knew Coronavirus was going to pop up immedoately after resigning with roh and getting screwed out of both roh and njpw shows he would have reconsidered whatever deal he got presented at aew. But it is what it is


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If you walk through that door your getting the Pen or the Pin


 Fair assessment.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cobb did that to himself
> 
> He was a free agent then decided he liked the terms of his ring of honor contract better than doing dates or signing with aew



Huh, good point.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So are they breaking up SyFy Hentai in Statlander and Shida.  I mean *thicc white girl vs Tifa* should prove for an interesting night.


that was a highlight on aew tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2020)

Dammit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> that was a highlight on aew tonight.


HEY

Thicc BRAZILIAN


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2020)

So attempted vehicular homicide is going to be a memeing thing now of days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So attempted vehicular homicide is going to be a memeing thing now of days.



Apparently Big Swole was talking shit on DON to Lance and he didn't forget  


Lance is serious when he says "EVERYBODY DIES! "


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2020)

Vickie Guerrero as a cheerleader is a draw


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vickie Guerrero as a cheerleader is a draw



Wrestling fans want them cougars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vickie Guerrero as a cheerleader is a draw



Guess Vince will have to work his magic for NXT, more Charolette, more NTR, more good shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestling fans want them cougars.


 
As Kurt would say, "It's true, it's damn true!"


PlacidSanity said:


> Guess Vince will have to work his magic for NXT, more Charolette, more NTR, more good shit.



Oh jesus no


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> As Kurt would say, "It's true, it's damn true!"
> 
> 
> Oh jesus no


Time for Dream to cuck johnny


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2020)

Wasn’t Tyson announced to make an appearance? Regardless that’s a good showing for AEW, hell even NXT. I’d imagine the Riddle-Thatcher cage match drew positive viewership.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

Vince should go to NXT and do a reverse NTR

maybe cuck Candace La Rae by having Fat Nia seduce Johnny Gargano and have both of them kissing and touching in the ring lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Time for Dream to cuck johnny


Well Morrison deserved it


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

VINCE PLEASE CUCK CANDACE LA RAE USING FAT NIA

I KNOW YOU'RE READING THIS

DO IT!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> VINCE PLEASE CUCK CANDACE LA RAE USING FAT NIA
> 
> I KNOW YOU'RE READING THIS
> 
> DO IT!!!



Hey johhny i hear you like bad girls and wrestlers


Well im the worst female wrestker around


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2020)

Holy shit Old Corny going hard in this match.  Heard his entire review for AEW's PPV and the only match he didn't shit on was the MJF/Jungle Boy match with his only gripe coming from the reverse rana on the ringside.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hey johhny i hear you like bad girls and wrestlers
> 
> 
> Well im the worst female wrestker around



I want Fat Nia to apply Gargano's finisher crossface on Johnny while kissing and all the while Candace is watching live


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2020)

Y'all are terrible


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2020)

quarantine bringing out the best in people I see.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit Old Corny going hard in this match.  Heard his entire review for AEW's PPV and the only match he didn't shit on was the MJF/Jungle Boy match with his only gripe coming from the reverse rana on the ringside.


He went a tad overboard with his persona, much like what he does for all AEW PPVs. With that said, he does have some genuine gripes which is the difference in AEW being impact circa-2005 or them being WCW circa 96-97.

E: With that being said, Revolution was my favorite PPV of their run, and I find it hard to believe they’ll be able to surpass that without a true live audience. Although I hold the position that AEW was trending downward in viewership, they were certainly trending upward in quality. A large part of that is due to Moxleys booking, despite the fact his matches are rarely top level.


----------



## Shirker (May 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Vickie Guerrero as a cheerleader is a draw



Downturn indeed.

Not really too surprised by this rating tho tbh. PPV bump, the bucks are back, no oranges or UFC and like Kisame said, Tyson was advertised.

I'm more surprised by the NXT number. That's a huge jump. I heard they got hurt by Nascar last week, but I thought that was a fucking meme. 



Gibbs said:


> Y'all are terrible





SAFFF said:


> quarantine bringing out the best in people I see.



Ya'll jokin', but as long as she doesn't wrestle much, this'd unironically be a better use of her than her current role as a monster heel, something she's been shown to be too uncoordinated and lacking in upper body strength to pull off.

She's a former plus sized model or something, right? Doll her ass up and chase that BBW demo. 

 Might as well, 18-49 feels like a lost cause atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I want Fat Nia to apply Gargano's finisher crossface on Johnny while kissing and all the while Candace is watching live



Sadly i see this debasement happening if NXT doesn't start bring in the ratings to top AEW.  And then after this we will see USA calling Vince to the office for an epic ass chewing.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly i see this debasement happening if NXT doesn't start bring in the ratings to top AEW.  And then after this we will see USA calling Vince to the office for an epic ass chewing.



Vince: “Say no more. I have a brilliant idea but it will cost you!”


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly i see this debasement happening if NXT doesn't start bring in the ratings to top AEW.  And then after this we will see USA calling Vince to the office for an epic ass chewing.


People forget, NXT is the C show of WWE, Dynamite is an A show.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

Taker commented on a match he had with Hogan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Taker commented on a match he had with Hogan.



Is that the Survivor Series ppv where Hogan claimed the tombstone fucked his spine up but replays of the move show Hogan's head was nowhere near the mat.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is that the Survivor Series ppv where Hogan claimed the tombstone fucked his spine up but replays of the move show Hogan's head was nowhere near the mat.



Yep definitely that one.



			
				taker said:
			
		

> “Finally, I got to San Antonio, I was like, “Terry, I watched it back, your head never hit!” He’s like, “Brother, what it was is you had me so tight, that when we came down, I had nowhere to move, and that’s what jammed my neck. I couldn’t move at all.” At that point, then I was like, ‘Okay,’ I kind of realized I know what you’re all about, and that’s all I needed.”


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

Hogan is the GOAT and stories like that just cement the fact


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2020)

Didn't Hogan make a claim that he once worked over 400 days in one year due to overseas travel.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Ya'll jokin', but as long as she doesn't wrestle much, this'd unironically be a better use of her than her current role as a monster heel, something she's been shown to be too uncoordinated and lacking in upper body strength to pull off.
> 
> She's a former plus sized model or something, right? Doll her ass up and chase that BBW demo.
> 
> Might as well, 18-49 feels like a lost cause atm.


damn really gonna have an entire generation beating off to nia instead of just cutting their losses.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 29, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> damn really gonna have an entire generation beating off to nia instead of just cutting their losses.


There isnt an ugly woman in all of wwe


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> There isnt an ugly woman in all of wwe


Stop it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Hogan make a claim that he once worked over 400 days in one year due to overseas travel.


I think it was something like wrestling 450 times In a year.

My personal favorites include; How Andre threatened to not put him over, Elvis coming to see him wrestle in Memphis, shooting on people during the Japan tour, and almost being the bassist for Metallica.


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> damn really gonna have an entire generation beating off to nia instead of just cutting their losses.



"We're in a war, DAMMIT!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Stop it.


My bad. Ugly  female wrestler


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly i see this debasement happening if NXT doesn't start bring in the ratings to top AEW.  And then after this we will see USA calling Vince to the office for an epic ass chewing.



Nah, USA don't give a darn.
If they did, they would have cut the cord on this 3 hour nonsense years ago. 

They'll keep sucking on the teet on an established brand with an impossible-to-run off core audience of consistent viewers because they, like other TV stations, are too braindead and lazy to actually make their own shit compelling enough to keep up with the inherently shitty model of public trade.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

Joe will replace Lawler permanently.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Joe will replace Lawler permanently.


Good, joe needs to retire from in ring

Hes 1 concussion from not being able to drive at night


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

I miss hearing Lawler but yeah its probably for the best.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Joe will replace Lawler permanently.





Zhen Chan said:


> Good, joe needs to retire from in ring
> 
> Hes 1 concussion from not being able to drive at night


Meltzer speculates that he’ll do angles a few times a year.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Meltzer speculates that he’ll do angles a few times a year.



Gotcha


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> My bad. Ugly  female wrestler


I’m not a fan of a lot of these women without makeup; Charlotte, Nia, Tamina, and Carmella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2020)

Hey, who was the Smackdown hacker?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Banks looks fine as fuck tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Banks looks fine as fuck tonight.


I love her stripping off that warm up gear and tossing it at Bliss.

And I agree.  Wow.

But I am probably going to turn off Smackdown now tbh.  The rest of the show sounds boring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Joe will replace Lawler permanently.



Holy shit 

Its sad i wont ever get to see Fat Joe wrestle again


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2020)

HOGAN was fucking OP in Japan. He’s semi spot monkey, pulls technicals submissions that will put Bret Hart to shame, doing illegal moves and shit. His WWE nerfed version is just retarded lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I love her stripping off that warm up gear and tossing it at Bliss.
> 
> And I agree.  Wow.
> 
> But I am probably going to turn off Smackdown now tbh.  The rest of the show sounds boring.



Yeah that was hot. She looked so damn good in those sweat pants and heels.....



Jake CENA said:


> HOGAN was fucking OP in Japan. He’s semi spot monkey, pulls technicals submissions that will put Bret Hart to shame, doing illegal moves and shit. His WWE nerfed version is just retarded lmao



And people thought Vince only just started nerfing people.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

I still think you can put Sasha with anyone and she can elevate them.  I think her desire to steal the show can lead to recklessness and injuries.  And I think she might be on a pitch count because of concussions or injuries.

but i prefer her to Bayley, Charlotte, and Becky any day of the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> HOGAN was fucking OP in Japan. He’s semi spot monkey, pulls technicals submissions that will put Bret Hart to shame, doing illegal moves and shit. His WWE nerfed version is just retarded lmao




Who knew!?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Hogan did more because that’s what it takes to get over in Japan.  I have heard Meltzer talk about this before. Lol.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Btw.  That seems like an awesome match.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Hogan did more because that’s what it takes to get over in Japan.  I have heard Meltzer talk about this before. Lol.



Hogan casually pulling off piledrivers is fucking awesome and the atomic legdrop done stiffly is also a sight to see


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Hey, who was the Smackdown hacker?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Hornswoggle.


----------



## SAFFF (May 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not a fan of a lot of these women without makeup; Charlotte, Nia, Tamina, and Carmella.


fugly island. and their wrestling ability isn't even good enough to overlook them homie faces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> fugly island. and their wrestling ability isn't even good enough to overlook them homie faces.



Haven't the majority of the blondes on the roster been enhanced in on way or another.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Honestly Sonya vs Lacey was pretty good last night.  But I don’t think fans care about either of them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly Sonya vs Lacey was pretty good last night.  But I don’t think fans care about either of them.


Lacy is my favorite guilty pleasure in women’s wrestling. I think she’s a face though now? I’m not a big fan of the turn.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lacy is my favorite guilty pleasure in women’s wrestling. I think she’s a face though now? I’m not a big fan of the turn.


Yeah her character doesn’t work as a face. She pulls out her handkerchief, she’s a sassy southern belle, her attire.  It’s all heel work as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

AEW has no women’s matches scheduled for After Dark?  Gonna be hard to grow the division when the division is never in action.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW has no women’s matches scheduled for After Dark?  Gonna be hard to grow the division when the division is never in action.



It ranges I think.  Some of their Dark tapings have had most of the male roster wrestle then there have been taping where it's been a female talent showcase.   Probably depends if any of the female roster was available to tape at the time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW has no women’s matches scheduled for After Dark?  Gonna be hard to grow the division when the division is never in action.


Iirc they only have like 6 active women, the rest are stuck internationally.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

It could be that Baker got hurt.  And that is affecting the division dramatically.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

I don’t find the Mandy/Otis stuff that interesting.  It has already peaked.


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t find the Mandy/Otis stuff that interesting.  It has already peaked.



The best thing about Mandy/Otis stuff has been Sonya Deville showing how she's been underutilized both in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t find the Mandy/Otis stuff that interesting.  It has already peaked.



Interesting enough WWE got rid of the writer that came up with the storyline.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

They have always had too many writers tbf.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

I’m not enjoying Bayley’s run.  And I think Sasha is better than her at everything.  Except availability perhaps.  Sasha gets hurt more than Bayley historically.  Anyways, assuming they are still going with that feud.  I would like them to kick it into gear.

Hopefully with Sasha as the heel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m not enjoying Bayley’s run.  And I think Sasha is better than her at everything.  Except availability perhaps.  Sasha gets hurt more than Bayley historically.  Anyways, assuming they are still going with that feud.  I would like them to kick it into gear.
> 
> Hopefully with Sasha as the heel.


0 successful title defenses for sasha

0. Across 6 title wins

How is that a thing. Jinder fucking mahal has successful defense


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 0 successful title defenses for sasha
> 
> 0. Across 6 title wins
> 
> How is that a thing. Jinder fucking mahal has successful defense


No it doesn’t make any sense.

i bet wwe would concede that Sasha should have won hell in a cell against Charlotte.

and also.  She shouldn’t have tapped out at zero in their iron woman match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No it doesn’t make any sense.
> 
> i bet wwe would concede that Sasha should have won hell in a cell against Charlotte.
> 
> and also.  She shouldn’t have tapped out at zero in their iron woman match.


Wwe's relationship with sasha is like a rich dude who beats thier wife but then buys them jewels and cars when they think they are about to leave them


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

I thought Sasha should have been the first female wrestler on the cover of a WWE2K. The year they chose AJ was the perfect time to choose Sasha imo.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Sasha also should have beaten Becky when she returned last year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought Sasha should have been the first female wrestler on the cover of a WWE2K. The year they chose AJ was the perfect time to choose Sasha imo.


When I first got back to following wrestling full time(2015ish), and heard about the women’s revolution stuff, I found it hard to take serious until I seen the presence she had outside of the ring. I watched a few interviews before watching any of her matches and thought she could be “the guy”.

 To this day I believe they dropped the ball with her more than any other talent in the past 10 years(excluding Wyatt).


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2020)

Everytime Sasha was about to get somewhere in the main roster there was a "Suddenly Charlotte." moment from Vince that seemed to wreck her momentum.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 30, 2020)

Sasha winning the title is just a sign that Charlotte is about the win the title in a month or so


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha winning the title is just a sign that Charlotte is about the win the title in a month or so


I hope that is the old pattern and not the future.

Charlotte is good.  Don’t get me wrong.  But she’s also pretty damn stale.  She hasn’t done anything new from a character perspective in a long time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sasha winning the title is just a sign that Charlotte is about the win the title in a month or so


Charlottes dropping the belt next week

Bullshit incoming


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Charlotte probably will lose to Rhea.

but boy.  Rhea certainly hasn’t regained the momentum she had before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Charlotte probably will lose to Rhea.
> 
> but boy.  Rhea certainly hasn’t regained the momentum she had before Wrestlemania.


My moneys actually on Io as an attempt to keep her at nxt


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

I like Kairi a lot.  But one thing I have learned is that she’s not as good as Asuka or Io.  And I didn’t necessarily know that two years ago.

also durability wise she isn’t as reliable as Asuka especially.  One of the reasons HHH loves Asuka so much is you can count on her in the big moments.  And you can count on her body to not pick up an injury.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Pretty good viewership for smackdown this week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like Kairi a lot.  But one thing I have learned is that she’s not as good as Asuka or Io.  And I didn’t necessarily know that two years ago.
> 
> also durability wise she isn’t as reliable as Asuka especially.  One of the reasons HHH loves Asuka so much is you can count on her in the big moments.  And you can count on her body to not pick up an injury.


Asuka also has 30lbs on kairi


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Asuka also has 30lbs on kairi


I think that definitely helps.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Asuka also has 30lbs on kairi


In all the right places....


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Damn.  Ruby Riott is like the biggest jobber in wwe now.  Losing even on Main Event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Ruby Riott is like the biggest jobber in wwe now.  Losing even on Main Event.



Hey don't talk about Peter Avalon like that!


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Ruby Riott is like the biggest jobber in wwe now.  Losing even on Main Event.


Bianca is too good for main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

They wasted Bianca’s Royal Rumble momentum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They wasted Bianca’s Royal Rumble momentum.


2nd hottest woman in the whole company cooled to nothing


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca is too good for main event


WAIT WHAT?!!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2020)

Cornette gave heated comments about AEW.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2020)

Other than Asuka and Drew as champions. I don’t really like anything Raw is doing.

i like that we get a lot of Zelina Vega I guess.  And I like the rise of Garza.  But that isn’t enough for a 3 hour show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Everytime Sasha was about to get somewhere in the main roster there was a "Suddenly Charlotte." moment from Vince that seemed to wreck her momentum.


And the irony is that Charlotte would be wayyyyy more over had she been booked more like her father. Charlotte shouldn’t be “overcoming the odds” to become a champion. She should be the heat magnet that the baby face is always chasing. Instead it seems like they force her to be a heel but book her to be a baby face? Which is very odd considering how much she can get herself over just with her in ring performance in a vacuum. They always say the best workers are the heels, and that’s fine, just don’t book her like she’s overcoming odds.

My heart of hearts tells me Sasha, Charlotte, and the entire women’s division as a whole(and WWE for that matter) would’ve been much better served had they maintained a healthy feud between Sasha and Charlotte(And this is coming from a Charlotte Mark.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey don't talk about Peter Avalon like that!


I think you mean Brandon Cutler


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca is too good for *main event*



Bruh they JUST called her up, wut we doin'?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> WAIT WHAT?!!!!





Shirker said:


> Bruh they JUST called her up, wut we doin'?


Wrestling injustice


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Wwe killing itself is what it is doing. The "crowd" they are using is mirroring all of their dead ass crowds they have visited. None have any personality like what AEW is doing.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Other than Asuka and Drew as champions. I don’t really like anything Raw is doing.
> 
> i like that we get a lot of Zelina Vega I guess.  And I like the rise of Garza.  But that isn’t enough for a 3 hour show.



Yeah I agree. Honestly I think they need to reformat both shows. Show different types of wrestling matches and reconceputalize how "RAW" and "Smackdown" are different.

Rather than just random stuff every week.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

Yo one thing about that Sasha Banks/Alexa Bliss match.  Why wasn’t it a DQ when Nikki was pushed into Alexa?


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bruh they JUST called her up, wut we doin'?


Wwe doesn’t have a plan for her.  I heard Naomi pitched a tag team idea with Bianca.  I pray that doesn’t happen.

Bianca is so much better than new Cameron.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think you mean Brandon Cutler


I would show you a pic but it would be cruel as hell to you


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wwe doesn’t have a plan for her.  I heard Naomi pitched a tag team idea with Bianca.  I pray that doesn’t happen.
> 
> Bianca is so much better than new Cameron.


Bianca has the best potential out of every woman on the roster, she doesn’t have that bad booking stench on her.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wwe killing itself is what it is doing. The "crowd" they are using is mirroring all of their dead ass crowds they have visited. None have any personality like what AEW is doing.


I’d love to agree but AEW has been far too liberal in what they’ve allowed the talent to do. Nothing means anything, they have no heels or faces, the only thing they have going for them is Hangman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Cornette gave heated comments about AEW.


He wasn’t wrong, the shit was entertaining but garbage considering the long term potential of all characters involved.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2020)

I wish he would convey his opinions a little different though. Like he said that he was probably not going to speak with JR for a long time.

I think he would be highly influential if he spoke differently.

Like this was at least better. He said, "I feel bad that I hurt Seth Rollins."



Jericho responded to Cornette:
killedbythepolice


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2020)

whelp you heard him guys, any one from any company can go after the title


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2020)

Time for me to challenge that bastard cody and save AEW mid card title


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

I don’t have the quote in front of me.   But I think Jim’s Becky Lynch take was a lot like mine.

WWE was 100% behind her. They were behind her too much even.  She hasn’t done anything interesting in a long time.  But they were riding with her.  All of those years of hard work had finally paid off and she made it.  So why is she having a baby right now?

If I am someone like Vince in WWE, I can’t help but feel that Becky Lynch has let us down.  We are going through this difficult time when we can’t sell tickets, our ratings seem to be dwindling.  And we can’t rely on this act that we have been constantly building.

i think that is somewhat similar to what Cornette said.  And I agree with him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Becky didn’t appreciate her position, and probably set women’s wrestling in the WWE back 10 years. Let’s see the next time Vince trusts a woman with the number one spot.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

WWE seems like they don’t build stars because some of the stars that they have built like the Rock, Bautista, and Punk left before they were ready for them to leave.  And they didn’t have plan B’s when these people left.

So no matter what anyone says.  I guarantee you Vince isn’t happy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

WWE has banned the bucklebomb. Thanks Nia!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Chris Jericho conformed in his live stream last night that DON was AEWs most successful(in regards to buys) PPV thus far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE has banned the bucklebomb. Thanks Nia!



Hasn't the buckle bomb been banned before due to injuries suffered on some of the talent from Rollins performing the move.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

Every time Nia tries a new move, she hurts someone.  I remember she did a little flip splash on someone and hurt them.  So she stopped using that move. This was honestly the first time I remember her buckle bombing someone too.

smh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hasn't the buckle bomb been banned before due to injuries suffered on some of the talent from Rollins performing the move.


Informally in the sense that Rollins might have removed it from his live tv/ppv matches but WWE never issued a statement to talent to ban the move until Nia fucked up Kairi(?) I think it was, at the tv taping earlier this week.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2020)

I think I read that this latest injury wasn’t Nia’s fault.

i do wonder if Kairi should have been wrestling.  Don’t know how close she was to Hana.  But wwe should have at least asked her if she was comfortable with performing.  (And Maybe they did.)


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2020)

They should change her moveset completely. Like if Roman Reigns can jump in the air and do that punch, why not give Nia moves where doesn't really have to make contact.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think I read that this latest injury wasn’t Nia’s fault.
> 
> i do wonder if Kairi should have been wrestling.  Don’t know how close she was to Hana.  But wwe should have at least asked her if she was comfortable with performing.  (And Maybe they did.)


Hmm, I’m reading the opposite. If it’s not edited out of the match we’ll find out soon. Problem is, Nia has lost the privilege of receiving the benefit of doubt because she has a track record.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think I read that this latest injury wasn’t Nia’s fault.
> 
> i do wonder if Kairi should have been wrestling.  Don’t know how close she was to Hana.  But wwe should have at least asked her if she was comfortable with performing.  (And Maybe they did.)





Raiden said:


> They should change her moveset completely. Like if Roman Reigns can jump in the air and do that punch, why not give Nia moves where doesn't really have to make contact.




Or maybe just let Fat Nia cuck Candace and be done with wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> They should change her moveset completely. Like if Roman Reigns can jump in the air and do that punch, why not give Nia moves where doesn't really have to make contact.



So she should be taking lessons from Shane.   Sage mode NIa, then they'll have to hook a harness on her to make her fly as well along with pyrotechnics on each of her arms to make it look like she able to shoot beams.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Not a big fan of any of those guys anyway, Carrillo is not Eddie Guerrero and Cedric just doesn’t do it for me. Ricochet is a charisma vacuum and has to have the worst promo delivery of all time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a big fan of any of those guys anyway, Carrillo is not Eddie Guerrero and Cedric just doesn’t do it for me. Ricochet is a charisma vacuum and has to have the worst promo delivery of all time.



But like 90% of the roster can't cut a promo.


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But like 90% of the roster can't cut a promo.



Impossible to cut a good promo when what you're given is something Vince pulled out of his arse 5 minutes prior to you going out there to read said promo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Impossible to cut a good promo when what you're given is something Vince pulled out of his arse 5 minutes prior to you going out there to read said promo.


Which they continuously accept. Thus making themselves shit on the mic. Guess the pay is that good.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she should be taking lessons from Shane.   Sage mode NIa, then they'll have to hook a harness on her to make her fly as well along with pyrotechnics on each of her arms to make it look like she able to shoot beams.



They should plug a mic up her arse and make her finisher a fart, a loud one! 

All matches should end with a no contest knockout


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2020)

I had no idea that the PWR show is doing videos again.

.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But like 90% of the roster can't cut a promo.


I’d say about 75/25 but that’s just because it’s not a focus when coming up in the indies nowadays.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2020)

Damn the Mike Tyson video has 3 million views.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2020)

Guys before you ask yes I changed the title of the thread for the month of June to this.

This is due to for month June hosts father's day and Shad's last act in life was the most selfless act any father could give to their child.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a big fan of any of those guys anyway, Carrillo is not Eddie Guerrero and Cedric just doesn’t do it for me. Ricochet is a charisma vacuum and has to have the worst promo delivery of all time.


I think they were highest on Ricochet.  He was going to beat AJ.  He got a match against Brock.  But he just never really got over with the fans if I am being honest.  His character work and promos are just too boring.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a big fan of any of those guys anyway, Carrillo is not Eddie Guerrero and Cedric just doesn’t do it for me. Ricochet is a charisma vacuum and has to have the worst promo delivery of all time.


Ricochet promos are like those old PSAs where you'd have some dude dressed like a bootleg character to avoid copyright violations. No one is ever gonna call this guy cool or badass.

And yes we have cornball black dudes but New Day already has that market cornered.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Must be a day ending in "Y"



Nemesis said:


> Guys before you ask yes I changed the title of the thread for the month of June to this.
> 
> This is due to for month June hosts father's day and Shad's last act in life was the most selfless act any father could give to their child.







Nemesis said:


> Impossible to cut a good promo when what you're given is something Vince pulled out of his arse 5 minutes prior to you going out there to read said promo.



Long and short of it full stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2020)

Hmm, I would think Cedric' s push was ended because his wife went to AEW..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2020)

Danny Havoc died.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 1, 2020)

So anyone going to watch RAW is taped tonight just to see if the Kari injury was Nia's fault.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Danny Havoc died.



So I heard. Yeah, that might as well happen....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> So I heard. Yeah, that might as well happen....


Mox is also breaking down from his death. Posted about it and you know he rarely uses social media.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to watch RAW is taped tonight just to see if the Kari injury was Nia's fault.



Doubt they'll show it tbh.  Though reports seem to be this being the one time Nia wasn't at fault.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Doubt they'll show it tbh.  Though reports seem to be this being the one time Nia wasn't at fault.



Yeah from the sound of it, Kairi was just overselling and ended up fucking herself up in the process.
Though like others have said, I can't really weep for any heat Nia may or may not be taking. Comes with the territory in more ways than one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

AEW wrestlers as a crowd:  Heels like heels, Faces like faces.
WWE Wrestlers as crowd: More cliche than the fake late 80s early 90s WWF talk show audiences.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> AEW wrestlers as a crowd:  Heels like heels, Faces like faces.
> WWE Wrestlers as crowd: More cliche than the fake late 80s early 90s WWF talk show audiences.


The counterpoint:

AEWs audience loves their heels and faces.

WWEs audience love their tweeners and hate everyone else.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The counterpoint:
> 
> AEWs audience loves their heels and faces.
> 
> WWEs audience love their tweeners and hate everyone else.



I thought WWE audiences just hated faces.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I thought WWE audiences just hated faces.


They hate their heels too, they just like to act smart by claiming “go away heat”.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Mvp vs Drew

Yeah totally not a trap


----------



## Shirker (Jun 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I thought WWE audiences just hated faces.



WWE audiences hate everyone because they've been mind broken into behaving in a manner tailored to get on the company's nerves.

Unless they're chanting. Gotta do the cool meme, cuz pavlov.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> They hate their heels too, they just like to act smart by claiming “go away heat”.



Bruv, all heat in that place is go away heat. It's the only type they can effectively manage.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

Just leaving this here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 1, 2020)

I heard Vince had the Buckle bomb banned and I for one don't blame him.

But Danielson still does the Diving head butt. 



Nemesis said:


> Just leaving this here



I'm glad Adam Cole is safe and sound as the NXT champion


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> I heard Vince had the Buckle bomb banned and I for one don't blame him.
> 
> But Danielson still does the Diving head butt.



All wrestling promotions should come together and ban that stupid move.  Even the inventor said it was the worst thing he'd done in wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2020)

Even now Vince can't let Asuka go over Charlotte clean.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2020)

Nia ruined a great match


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2020)

I feel like Vince is acting out some kind of weird fantasy with this pairing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Even now Vince can't let Asuka go over Charlotte clean.





Zhen Chan said:


> Nia ruined a great match



I'm not usually one for DQ/interference finishes but in this case it was the right call. You can't have Asuka losing but at the same time you don't want to hinder Charlotte's momentum either. Plus it helps further build the Nia/Asuka match


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2020)

If there's anyone that can afford a loss or even 10 in a row it is Charlotte.  Her losing a close match to Asuka does nothing to hurt Charlotte and basically gets that one win Asuka has needed since she needlessly lost to Charlotte at Mania 2 years ago


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2020)

So how was RAW, fell asleep early so missed the show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I would think Cedric' s push was ended because his wife went to AEW..



Talk about petty shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm not usually one for DQ/interference finishes but in this case it was the right call. You can't have Asuka losing but at the same time you don't want to hinder Charlotte's momentum either. Plus it helps further build the Nia/Asuka match



Fat Nia will fuck up Asuka real bad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I would think Cedric' s push was ended because his wife went to AEW..


Vince has never liked cedric because he has vanilla midget syndrome. Except hes black. Which is worse

If he had a a convincing character dude would be a intercontinental champion by now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


>



So I'm guessing that move is going to be banned as well.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

Nia jax is the most dangerous wrestler I can remember.  There is just an incident with her in every match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nia jax is the most dangerous wrestler I can remember.  There is just an incident with her in every match.



Yeah, her list of victims have been many yet she still has a job.  Guess being related to the Rock provides job security.  Honestly, why doesn't she get bit by the Hollywood bug, hell I would be everyone from the talent to the agents would be behind that if it got her out of the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

this was in my recommendations.

loved it!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm perplexed. Why doesn't she stop doing risky spots?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

Because no one has corrected it backstage probably.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

Raw ratings are getting really low.  Close to only 1.5m viewers!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Raw ratings are getting really low.  Close to only 1.5m viewers!




Vince: "They want more Charlotte dammit!!"


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

Charlotte has a negative impact on ratings because of the way she has been booked.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat Nia will fuck up Asuka real bad.



Nah if Nia does something stupid Asuka will fuck her up.  She can be as stiff and violent as anyone on the roster outside of the ex mma ones.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

Asuka will give a receipt if she needs to.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2020)

she threw her way too fucking hard from only a foot away!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nah if Nia does something stupid Asuka will fuck her up.  She can be as stiff and violent as anyone on the roster outside of the ex mma ones.



How would Asuka retaliate if Fat Nia makes the first move and injure her or knock her out? Lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 3, 2020)

Asian wrestlers don't play.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Asian wrestlers don't play.



Fucking hell.  I felt every one of those.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

love it.

they also admitted that Billie Kay is the worst worker in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

Why is Hogan banned from AEW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Hogan banned from AEW?



HIs ex-wife made a disparaging remark on Twitter over the George Floyd protest/riots.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> love it.
> 
> they also admitted that Billie Kay is the worst worker in the company.



Thats a stupid video. They need to fire Fat Nia.

She’s a danger to herself and to others. She can train for 10 more years and nothing would change if she’s still a 450lb fat slob lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m starting to hate on Dwayne Johnson. He needs to take responsibility for this stupid shit. 

I feel like Fat Nia is just jealous of smaller talent and asians because they can’t get easily fat af like her.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I’m starting to hate on Dwayne Johnson. He needs to take responsibility for this stupid shit.
> 
> I feel like Fat Nia is just jealous of smaller talent and asians because they can’t get easily fat af like her.


Wouldn't you be if smaller talent can eat 10 times as much as you and still not gain more than a pound while you gain 5 just from looking at a cheeseburger??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Sunny is suuuuuuuper racist

[HASHTAG]#WhitePower[/HASHTAG] and Calling for a second holocaust racist


Jesus


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Wouldn't you be if smaller talent can eat 10 times as much as you and still not gain more than a pound while you gain 5 just from looking at a cheeseburger??



Its not their fault if they don’t get fat. Why take it out on them when the solution to Fat Nia’s problem is self discipline?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Its not their fault if they don’t get fat. Why take it out on them when the solution to Fat Nia’s problem is self discipline?


why accept responsibility for her life when she can just blame them for having better metabolisms?

I hope she does a piledriver to rey mysterio.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2020)

I hope she starts getting hunger pains during the match and just starts eating Asuka out of nowhere.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> HIs ex-wife made a disparaging remark on Twitter over the George Floyd protest/riots.


That’s Linda.  What does that have to do with Hulk?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> why accept responsibility for her life when she can just blame them for having better metabolisms?
> 
> I hope she does a piledriver to rey mysterio.



What a terrible thing to do! Rey’s head would cave in!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That’s Linda.  What does that have to do with Hulk?



Khan covering his basis.  Hogan now comes with baggage due to the sex tape and racist comment and AEW is still a new federation that needs less headaches that it can handle so the reason of the ban.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> why accept responsibility for her life when she can just blame them for having better metabolisms?
> 
> I hope she does a piledriver to rey mysterio.



What did Rey do to deserve this!?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Khan covering his basis.  Hogan now comes with baggage due to the sex tape and racist comment and AEW is still a new federation that needs less headaches that it can handle so the reason of the ban.


It rubs me the wrong way that he is puffing his chest out and bragging about banning him.  That tweet was just him being really proud of himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sunny is suuuuuuuper racist
> 
> [HASHTAG]#WhitePower[/HASHTAG] and Calling for a second holocaust racist
> 
> ...



So Ziggler confirmed moron for fucking big white women that make bad choices.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

Why is Penelope Ford not wrestling tonight?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sunny is suuuuuuuper racist
> 
> [HASHTAG]#WhitePower[/HASHTAG] and Calling for a second holocaust racist
> 
> ...


All the evidence was there on her but you got the tweet? I wanna see this shit lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2020)

Comments by Hogans wife highly disturbing. What happened to this country smh. How could you possibly think it was a good idea to write that on Twitter?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> All the evidence was there on her but you got the tweet? I wanna see this shit lol.


She deleted

Its memorialized in video format though

Starts 4 mins in


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> She deleted
> 
> Its memorialized in video format though
> 
> Starts 4 mins in


Lmao she's treading and needs to calm down since it feels like she'd actually kill herself if wwe took her hof from her. Since its the only thing left that says she was something at one point in her miserable life. She's just one bad day and one bad drink away from going full hogan on twitter or even on her onlyfans shit and getting beniot'd from wwe.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Hogan banned from AEW?





PlacidSanity said:


> HIs ex-wife made a disparaging remark on Twitter over the George Floyd protest/riots.



I mean, being a huge piece of shit that could potentially tarnish their brand of acceptance they're trying to tout and are (for the most part) following through on probably doesn't help. But yeah, his Ex too.

---------

BTW, what's the overall verdict on Nia? Heard some reviews, read some tweets, but ultimately it doesn't really mean much to me. Interested on what ya'll think of the situation if any of you watched it. Did she fuck up?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

So what?  No one in AEW ever made a mistake?  They don’t believe in second chances?

i think Hogan has paid a heavy price for his mistake.  I’m not asking them to book him.  But to outright ban him from attending and to proclaim it on social media the way Khan did, that was a shitty thing to do.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean, being a huge piece of shit that could potentially tarnish their brand of acceptance they're trying to tout and are (for the most part) following through on probably doesn't help. But yeah, his Ex too.
> 
> ---------
> 
> BTW, what's the overall verdict on Nia? Heard some reviews, read some tweets, but ultimately it doesn't really mean much to me. Interested on what ya'll think of the situation if any of you watched it. Did she fuck up?


Nia fucked up.  She threw Kairi hard from a foot away.  Nia doesn’t have the basics down.  She should be fucking fired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean, being a huge piece of shit that could potentially tarnish their brand of acceptance they're trying to tout and are (for the most part) following through on probably doesn't help. But yeah, his Ex too.
> 
> ---------
> 
> BTW, what's the overall verdict on Nia? Heard some reviews, read some tweets, but ultimately it doesn't really mean much to me. Interested on what ya'll think of the situation if any of you watched it. Did she fuck up?


Professional wrestler here. 100% nia fucked up. She threw kairi hard as fuck from 2 feet away. Youre not actually supppsed to push for that bump, you grab them and they run and jump on thier own


Also kairi should have had her hands up to protect her face. Rule 1 is protect yourself first because the person youre working is more likly to be a shitter and not a god tier brett hart level protective technician


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> So what?  No one in AEW ever made a mistake?  They don’t believe in second chances?
> 
> i think Hogan has paid a heavy price for his mistake.  I’m not asking them to book him.  But to outright ban him from attending and to proclaim it on social media the way Khan did, that was a shitty thing to do.



I mean I guess?
At the end of the day, shitty thing or not, the timing couldn't be worse for the dude to be _anywhere_ doing _anything_ right now. And heck, if you wanna be the cold hard logical type about it, it also couldn't be a better time for Tony to virtue signal a bit to help aid the brand. Wrestling's still wrestling after all. 



Rukia said:


> Nia fucked up.  She threw Kairi hard from a foot away.  Nia doesn’t have the basics down.  She should be fucking fired.





Zhen Chan said:


> Professional wrestler here. 100% nia fucked up. She threw kairi hard as fuck from 2 feet away. Youre not actually supppsed to push for that bump, you grab them and they run and jump on thier own



Gahdammnit. One of these I'm gonna grow tired of this "giving the benefit of the doubt" meme I keep running into the ground.



> Also kairi should have had her hands up to protect her face. Rule 1 is protect yourself first because the person youre working is more likly to be a shitter and not a god tier brett hart level protective technician



Yeah, takes two to tango after all. I wonder if Kairi's just fucking tired, like mentally. She's been beaten half to death by Charlotte, beaten half to death by Nia, this empty arena stuff is on record for being a little tough for the talent since the vibe from the crowd is gone, the Hana thing, on top of the fact that she's miscast as a heel and she might not be getting a lot of fulfillment out of her matches.

Depressing....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

I once again have to apologize to Kisame, btw.
No wonder he was so salty last week. I had no idea Havoc and Sabian won a title shot.
Yeah, if you already don't like them, I'm sure it'd make ya see red. 

--

Havok: "SHYORYUKEN!" *uppercuts Omega*

Havok is over with me tonight. 

Honestly this whole match has been pretty solid. I fucking missed Adam Page.

---

I'm not much of a wrestling historian as you all know.
What's the significance of the black glove?

----

Great promo by Taz, pretty good one from Mox. Looking forward to this match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

I... i think mox is dropping to cage


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2020)

CoronaVirus has probably cemented for Kairi how homesick she is.  I expect her to leave probably by the end of the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I... i think mox is dropping to cage


Nah. Too early for Cage when he's dipping his feet.



Also lol Lance beating the hell out of someone outdoors


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah. Too early for Cage when he's dipping his feet.
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol Lance beating the hell out of someone outdoors


Aew only has 4 ppvs a year... and they are trying to make fyter fest the first event with fans


What better treat for the first fans in attendence, the hardcores, than a new heel busting on the scene and taking out mox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Private Party getting built up nice and slow. Good stuff


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aew only has 4 ppvs a year... and they are trying to make fyter fest the first event with fans
> 
> 
> What better treat for the first fans in attendence, the hardcores, than a new heel busting on the scene and taking out mox


Hmm I actually thing Hangman and Page lose the belts to continue the story of decent of the Elite.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

I think probably my favorite thing about AEW is old as mfs helpin' out youngn's and up-and-comers. Does my heart good and is a good way to utilize them.

Also, that moment with Sammy was... interesting. 



Zhen Chan said:


> Aew only has 4 ppvs a year... *and they are trying to make fyter fest the first event with fans*
> 
> 
> What better treat for the first fans in attendence, the hardcores, than a new heel busting on the scene and taking out mox



THEY'RE WHAT????


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> THEY'RE WHAT????


People behind the scenes are making moves. Fans at events are closer than it would appear


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> People behind the scenes are making moves. Fans at events are closer than it would appear


They're stupid. Too early for it. 

Just have the two night event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Sammy making Jericho corpse. SEND FOR THE MAN!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

@sammyguevara


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Wait if The man is unavailable due to pregnancy and the other is wrestling.....who is the new MAN?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wait if The man is unavailable due to pregnancy and the other is wrestling.....who is the new MAN?


Asuuuuuuuka

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Asuuuuuuuka


I'm ok with this


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Pretty okay match.
Finish was a bit on the sloppy side.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

The Orange pop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

TNT: "SHIT!"
also TNT: @55


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

OC confirmed the baddest man on the planet


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> OC confirmed the baddest man on the planet



According to Meltz, the dude DESTROYED Jericho/Tyson in the quarterlies.
He's out here to let Y2J know who the _actual_ draw of the brand is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> According to Meltz, the dude DESTROYED Jericho/Tyson in the quarterlies.
> He's out here to let Y2J know who the _actual_ draw of the brand is.


Drink the juice maaan


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Lmfao baker


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Role Royce.


These Damn puns


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Tony being the Senpai to Baker's Nagatoro is one of the best ongoing stories in the show.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

AEW Dark being promoted


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2020)

Their set up is so much better than RAW lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

i hope swole doesnt lost while dressed as a power ranger


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

The recent Nia Jax news makes me appreciate Nyla a little more.
She's boring as shit, but damn at least she's a _somewhat_ decent wrestler that hasn't attempted to murder anyone yet.
AND she can occasionally get over.

EDIT*
...actually that last part's unfair. getting over on main roster WWE is like trying to shave with a shard of glass: painful, inefficient and even when you succeed you'll have scar tissue.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

So all titles are on the line at Fyter Fest and its on Dynamite on July 1st and 8th.


So a free special show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Wardlows looks scared of swole lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh shit Swole wanted to end Britt


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

D'Arby over here livin' in a society 

Also, Large Swollen not taking any shit from Britt was pretty great. 



Zhen Chan said:


> Wardlows looks scared of swole lmao



I mean....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

FTR shootin' shots at the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Butcher and Blade didnt you just win a match?

Why do you want to lose again so soon


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

"F*** The R******"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

FTR vs. BB


Marquin getting a shot for the TNT title. Nice


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Oh boy is Colt getting recruited?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

I love the seeds tonight's show is planting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I love the seeds tonight's show is planting.



Just so you know.....TNT title can be challenged for by non AEW talent


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

Qt marshall is going to be murdered by butcher and blade, and it is going to be marvelous


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Cody a heel confirmed!!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Cody with the John Cena eyes during that toss.

The transformation has begun


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

A Rhodes always gotta bleed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

The Just bleed gods have sent thier herald


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Match: *exists*
Cody: *Bleeds*


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

That delayed suplex was the shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2020)

Holy shit holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2020)

Runnin' short on time so Cody had to no-sell the FUCK outta that table spot. 

That finish was pretty good tho. Great sell from Jungle Boy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2020)

I cant imagine Dustin's pain at not being able to bleed every match for the majority of the pg era


Must be like caging a bird


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2020)

Dusting wanting to bleed was the true reason he went through the "Artist formerly known as Goldust." phase.  Not some trying to capitalize on Prince.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2020)

Saw the ending. Do you guys think that Cody shouldnt be champion and perhaps give other people a chance?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Saw the ending. Do you guys think that Cody shouldnt be champion and perhaps give other people a chance?


Cody has to have a title. I mean why would he he any kind of deal if all he does is lose title matches?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Saw the ending. Do you guys think that Cody shouldnt be champion and perhaps give other people a chance?


No

Thats the point of not being able to challenge for the big title.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2020)

So Drake Maverick has formally signed to be part of NXT after his Cruiserweight win.

Also, Miroslav (FKA Rusev) has his own youtube channel now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m ready for Adam Cole to lose the belt.  But Dream isn’t hot enough and he is still miscast as a babyface.  So I don’t think he’s the guy I would go with.

I think he will probably win though.  For predictions sake, let me throw that out there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m ready for Adam Cole to lose the belt.  But Dream isn’t hot enough and he is still miscast as a babyface.  So I don’t think he’s the guy I would go with.
> 
> I think he will probably win though.  For predictions sake, let me throw that out there.


Gargano is cheating lee out of the title so lee can dethrone cole


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2020)

I was just asking if they have used have used another character to promote the "TNT championship" concept. That's all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 4, 2020)

Tony Khan needs to make up his mind about whether he’s trying to be progressive or genuine, because he can’t be both.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2020)

While Khan's comments are pretty disingenuous, I hope we don't make the mistake of being equally so by implying that Sunny/Hogan and Tyson (if that's who that dude's referring to) are the same brand of idiot.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> While Khan's comments are pretty disingenuous, I hope we don't make the mistake of being equally so by implying that Sunny/Hogan and Tyson (if that's who that dude's referring to) are the same brand of idiot.


I was thinking Jericho and Jake Hager were who the guy was speaking of. Not to mention the fact Shad Khan is a big time Trump supporter that donated a million to his campaign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was thinking Jericho and Jake Hager were who the guy was speaking of. Not to mention the fact Shad Khan is a big time Trump supporter that donated a million to his campaign.


Im sure the khans only donated to trump for the massive tax cuts they were promised, and got


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im sure the khans only donated to trump for the massive tax cuts they were promised, and got


Even if that’s the case, that’s still hypocritical as fuck. And for the record, my political views are far from lib left, it’s just the hypocrisy I’m denouncing.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was thinking Jericho and Jake Hager were who the guy was speaking of. Not to mention the fact Shad Khan is a big time Trump supporter that donated a million to his campaign.



lol, guess ya got me there. 
I suppose I'm at the point where I'm down for bruvs taking their licks, regardless of who it's comin' from, fuck it.



Zhen Chan said:


> Im sure the khans only donated to trump for the massive tax cuts they were promised, and got



Probably true, but... _eeuugh.._ it ain't really the best look.
I mean, heck, if anything some could argue that that makes it worse. Business is business yeah, but I'd much rather people enable shitheads due to being shitheads themselves rather than due to ballplaying. For a lot of reasons.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

Khan said more about Hogan.  And it’s fucking rich considering he’s willing to work with Tyson!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

My guess is the women’s tag match at Backlash is a triple threat.  They need Bayley and Sasha in there to hide how bad at wrestling both Billie and Peyton are.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> My guess is the women’s tag match at Backlash is a triple threat.  They need Bayley and Sasha in there to hide how bad at wrestling both Billie and Peyton are.



Haven't some of the matches for that PPV been taped?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2020)

With NXT in your house being the first In your house since forever. I'd just like to bring everyone the last scene in the last In your house


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> My guess is the women’s tag match at Backlash is a triple threat.  They need Bayley and Sasha in there to hide how bad at wrestling both Billie and Peyton are.


I’m a Billie Kay apologist, I’m sorry but I love her selling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m a Billie Kay apologist, I’m sorry but I love her selling.


It certainly is memorable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just seen the theory that AEW is slow turning Cody to make him the biggest heel in the business, I’m convinced.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just seen the theory that AEW is slow turning Cody to make him the biggest heel in the business, I’m convinced.


Cody has always been a heel in the clothes of a good guy. If you breakdown everything hes done hes actually a sociopath

Cant wait for him to go full heel and take the big belt


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)

He’s not wrong, but he sounds like a bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2020)

Buy beer for the older talent? Lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s not wrong, but he sounds like a bitch.



would you go around carrying someone else's bags all day long while serving them beers and tacos?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2020)

Is that really normal? They might have been screwing around with him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> would you go around carrying someone else's bags all day long while serving them beers and tacos?


If I signed up to becoming a wrestler for my living then I’d respect the traditions that go on within each company and decide to leave if I feel offended, I wouldn’t  go on social media bitching and whining. 

With that being said yes, if I was a wrestler that made it to the WWE I wouldn’t have a problem carrying bags and buying booze.


Raiden said:


> Is that really normal? They might have been screwing around with him.


If you heard of the wrestlers court stories this kind of behavior seems par for the course.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2020)

Gotcha. I mainly listen to PWR show amd Cornettes show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Gotcha. I mainly listen to PWR show amd Cornettes show.


Cornette has answered some questions on about it, you might have missed. To sum it up they used to punish wrestlers and even refs for mistakes they made or when someone felt wronged. They would hold a “court” with Undertaker as judge and couple veterans as the jury. Punishments included buying booze, food, or running errands for for the vets, not being allowed to speak to the vets, and most notably dressing outside of the locker room(which Benoit forced Miz to do for years and Miz even continued it after Benoits death).


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

Bayley is a double champion now.  I’m really surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

this is a great twitter account.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bayley is a double champion now.  I’m really surprised.


Gonna drop to the iconics again

Sasha turns on bayley


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2020)

The Iconics are horrible though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2020)

Loving Sasha and Bailey pretending to cry as a means to mock the rumours about their reaction last year to their mania loss


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s not wrong, but he sounds like a bitch.



Classy as shit work culture, BAYYBEEEEEEE


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2020)

Lio Rush is a bad messenger.

Darren Young for example would be more credible.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Probably since the dude is a known douche.

Much like Jax, however, WWE have spent too long shitposting to afford benefit of the doubt, regardless of how unfair that probably is.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2020)

Well imagine if you were a friend of Emma’s.  Would you make any efforts to be nice to Lio if you ran into him?  Probably not.

Lio could be dead right here!

But his angle yesterday was that he was upset Drake Maverick was back.  And he was upset about the reports that wwe was calling people that were cut and trying to bring them back.

last week he was feuding with Mark Henry.

so it’s hard to ignore that track record.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't care too much because I didn't find him entertaining at all. But they should definitely knock it off with the hazing stuff


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2020)

I will say it again.  I liked him as Lashley’s mouthpiece.

and I thought he had a great match with Balor when Balor and Lashley were feuding.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2020)

I also lost all interest in Lashley. I think I saw a gif once of him bending over and smacking his butt. Like wtf! 

.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Well imagine if you were a friend of Emma’s.  Would you make any efforts to be nice to Lio if you ran into him?  Probably not.
> 
> Lio could be dead right here!
> 
> ...



Two wrongs don't make a right, unfortunately.

That's all I'll say on it.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will say it again.  I liked him as Lashley’s mouthpiece.
> 
> and I thought he had a great match with Balor when Balor and Lashley were feuding.



Rush when he was with Lashley made me realise how much I miss managers.  Paul too but he and lesnar are different.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2020)

Managers are awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Tazz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2020)

Bless this man, he's traded of having WWE with their hand up his ass to shill their products to having Hasbro's hand up his ass in shilling out their products.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Listening to FTR on Cornette’s podcast attempt to cut a promo on the Bucks was fucking excruciating, the only caveat being Jc said he would be open to managing them depending on the location.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

This meme would make a lot more sense if it was the other way around, they could use Hogan more than Hogan could use AEW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This meme would make a lot more sense if it was the other way around, they could use Hogan more than Hogan could use AEW.


rrrrrrriiiight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> rrrrrrriiiight.


It will always be 1985 to kisame


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> It will always be 1985 to kisame


I get some criticism he has but this is sorta below the belt comment 


Oh well AEW can't please all sadly.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This meme would make a lot more sense if it was the other way around, they could use Hogan more than Hogan could use AEW.



Not currently.
Just.. just trust me on this one, man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hogan just drew 2.5+ With flair at the go home raw before the Saudi Show, that’s just a fact. IIRC, Meltzer stated an extra 1 million people joined the show just for their segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hogan just drew 2.5+ With flair at the go home raw before the Saudi Show, that’s just a fact. IIRC, Meltzer stated an extra 1 million people joined the show just for their segment.


 I get what you're saying but Hogan being on AEW would not work out in a  good way for AEW.


A.) cause of how he hurt WCW and TNA

B.) cause of the whole black lives matter right now


I just posted a joke for a joke.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Sacrificing your PR for the sake of immediate profits, while a pretty winning strategy in 2020, isn't exactly the smartest decision long term, especially what with all the broken windows at the local Target drawing everyone's attention.

I mean... I won't argue anyone's right the live in a bubble, it's whatever, I'm just not sure they can afford that quite yet when they haven't reached the point of their revenue being practically self-sustaining. Give it 5 or 6 years. THEN they can revive the hologram of Jimmy Snuka for a pop. Not before.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> B.) cause of the whole black lives matter right now


Pretty hypocritical considering Hager and Jericho are still getting advertised matches, that’s my point.

E: AEWs message at this point is; it’s ok to be racist, you just couldn’t have been caught red handed if we’re going to feature you on our product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Pretty hypocritical considering Hager and Jericho are still getting advertised matches, that’s my point.


Yeah I can't even lie that's true


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Pretty hypocritical considering Hager and Jericho are still getting advertised matches, that’s my point.
> 
> E: AEWs message at this point is; it’s ok to be racist, you just couldn’t have been caught red handed if we’re going to feature you on our product.



Pretty much dude. You should know that better than everyone since nuance about other wrestlers have been brought up before and promptly shut down. It's just business.

You just can't actively have the scarlet letter of being a chowderhead attached to your name if you wanna be allowed to do anything; you gotta keep that shit under wraps or on Instagram, like Orton. If we're talking facts, there's one. Ain't gotta be fair, just how it is. Getting butthurt about it is a waste of energy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

wait what did Hager say ? 

I know about Jericho .......


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Pretty much dude. You should know that better than everyone since nuance about other wrestlers have been brought up before and promptly shut down. It's just business.
> 
> You just can't actively have the scarlet letter of being a chowderhead attached to your name if you wanna be allowed to do anything; you gotta keep that shit under wraps or on Instagram, like Orton. If we're talking facts, there's one. Ain't gotta be fair, just how it is. Getting butthurt about it is a waste of energy.


I agree wholeheartedly, in fact I don’t care what anyone else’s views are but that’s me personally. My beef is with the fanboys who think AEW is holding themselves to some kind of standard, which is factually wrong. I have no qualms with the way AEW decides to conduct their business, but I won’t stand by and let other people act like their “shit don’t stink” as well. Even Meltzer has been hesitant to shit on AEW when comparing wrestling companies to UFC and other sports.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Never mind man. All I did was post a joke that got taken out of hand instead of a simple lulz.

No wonder it ain't fun posting here anymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Never mind man. All I did was post a joke that got taken out of hand instead of a simple lulz.
> 
> No wonder it ain't fun posting here anymore.


I wasn’t talking about you personally, I’m talking about the narrative on places like twitter and reddit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wasn’t talking about you personally, I’m talking about the narrative on places like twitter and reddit.


trust me dude I get the hypocrites of AEW fans. I even call them out.

I just posted the meme as fun that's all . 

For me, Jericho lost all fun when he pulled that shit, and Hager well, if he chooses to follow Trump turd that's his choice but he sucked anyways so I ignore him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2020)

My contribution to this convo is

Hogans ex is nuts.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, in fact I don’t care what anyone else’s views are but that’s me personally. My beef is with the fanboys who think AEW is holding themselves to some kind of standard, which is factually wrong. I have no qualms with the way AEW decides to conduct their business, but I won’t stand by and let other people act like their “shit don’t stink” as well. Even Meltzer has been hesitant to shit on AEW when comparing wrestling companies to UFC and other sports.



I ask this in all honesty... who gives a shit?
Overzealous fans that hold their favorite properties up on a pedestal are about as rare and exciting as rainfall in London. It's statistically impossible not to run into them no matter what you're following.

Just get off Reddit if it wads you up so much.


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 7, 2020)

The good thing about the Cole vs Dream Backlot Brawl Main Event (?) is that we don't have to sit through another 30+ min forced epic Shawn Michaels agented match where everything looks like a rehearsed high school dance show.

It would be hilarious, if we did, though, with that stipulation.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2020)

I dont pay too much attention to ratings news but heres some info on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2020)

Brie Bella spoiled the ic title match!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I ask this in all honesty... who gives a shit?
> Overzealous fans that hold their favorite properties up on a pedestal are about as rare and exciting as rainfall in London. It's statistically impossible not to run into them no matter what you're following.
> 
> Just get off Reddit if it wads you up so much.


The entire point of a public forum is to express your opinion and speak about trending talking points in the field of your niche hobby. One of the trending talking points that has forever existed in wrestling Is each companies PR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

Guys enjoy NXT tonight. I'm sure it will kick ass


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The entire point of a public forum is to express your opinion and speak about trending talking points in the field of your niche hobby. One of the trending talking points that has forever existed in wrestling Is each companies PR.



True. But I think of it like this:
If a simple joke about Hulk Hogan is enough to get someone to passive aggressively tumble into whataboutism and, frankly, situationally irrelevant grumblings about drawing power, all it really tells me is that one's priorities are a little misplaced and maybe they should take a break. No need to pull a Dick Chaney, gunning down bystanders in the midst of missing the target.

Eh, but whatever. Just the opinion of a guy that finds fruitless discussion a little boring.



Jon Moxley said:


> Guys enjoy NXT tonight. I'm sure it will kick ass



Not taking part? Shame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> True. But I think of it like this:
> If a simple joke about Hulk Hogan is enough to get someone to passive aggressively tumble into whataboutism and, frankly, situationally irrelevant grumblings about drawing power, all it really tells me is that one's priorities are a little misplaced and maybe they should take a break. No need to pull a Dick Chaney, gunning down bystanders in the midst of missing the target.
> 
> Eh, but whatever. Just the opinion of a guy that finds fruitless discussion a little boring.
> ...



Probably not. Sadly I think I just am in that part of it where I don't really find myself watching any WWE content with any interest. Nothing against booking or  talent. Just like .......I look forward to Mondays for BTE, and Wednesday for AEW Dynamite, then watch some NJPW , Stardom, or Indy stuff other days.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah takeovers arent thr same without a crowd

Im still gonna watch though. Here are my predictions

Team Heel
Finn
Kross
Jonny
Cole
Io


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yeah takeovers arent thr same without a crowd
> 
> Im still gonna watch though. Here are my predictions
> 
> ...


Nah I just mean like nothing in WWE makes me go see it. 

I think it's just moving on from them .

Still should be a banger tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 7, 2020)

This did catch me off guard today though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> True. But I think of it like this:
> If a simple joke about Hulk Hogan is enough to get someone to passive aggressively tumble into whataboutism and, frankly, situationally irrelevant grumblings about drawing power, all it really tells me is that one's priorities are a little misplaced


I’ve been described a lot of ways, passable aggressive is not one of them. I wasn’t making a statement to passive aggressively bash Jon, if I had an issue with something he said I would confront him as I do several times a week to others in this thread. The point of my post was the narrative that has been artificially created and pushed to the fans.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 7, 2020)

Have Charlotte win the 24/7 title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Have Charlotte win the 24/7 title



Already had female champions


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably not. Sadly I think I just am in that part of it where I don't really find myself watching any WWE content with any interest. Nothing against booking or  talent. Just like .......I look forward to Mondays for BTE, and Wednesday for AEW Dynamite, then watch some NJPW , Stardom, or Indy stuff other days.



Ah that's fair I guess.
I was a little iffy on checking tonight since I can't get excited about the card, but honestly, Takeovers have never let me down, so I'm hopping in for the sole sake of seeing if they'll manage to pull something out of this show.



Jon Moxley said:


> This did catch me off guard today though.



Honestly from what I hear, the only reason it happened with Tessa is because when you're Impact, the only thing you can do is throw idea after idea at a wall until it sticks.

WWE doing something like that isn't the least be feasible... buuuut if would be kinda funny. Charlotte beating Drew with the figure 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2020)

I wasn’t interested for the card at all, I’m watching re runs of house and playing Zelda. I might tune in during the back alley brawl.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wasn’t interested for the card at all, I’m watching re runs of house and playing Zelda. I might tune in during the back alley brawl.



Brawl's over, actually.
I wouldn't recommend going back to check on it, really.

I mean, I had fun, but objectively it had a lot of camera issues and wasn't a polished as Boneyard, as retarded as Funhouse or as funny as Stampede. Just sort've a match. Dream came out in Negan cosplay tho, so hey if you like Walking Dead, check it out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Brawl's over, actually.
> I wouldn't recommend going back to check on it, really.
> 
> I mean, I had fun, but objectively it had a lot of camera issues and wasn't a polished as Boneyard, as retarded as Funhouse or as funny as Stampede. Just sort've a match. Dream came out in Negan cosplay tho, so hey if you like Walking Dead, check it out.


Sounds like it was bland.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 7, 2020)

...WWE touting Charlotte being in 66 title matches like they're proud of it.

Because there's nothing they love more that trolling the shit out of the audience


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2020)

Karrion kross must got that year 1 lesnar contract


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2020)

Happy for Io.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2020)

Charlotte should have eaten the pin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2020)

love the new Mongo account.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2020)

Elias legit injured with torn pectoral muscle according to reports.  If true I think he's done.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Elias legit injured with torn pectoral muscle according to reports.  If true I think he's done.



Who injured him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


>



It's bad comedy at this point.  She just lost her NXT title and now taking on Asuka in a chance for that title.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Who injured him


His last match was corbin, so presumably corbin


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's bad comedy at this point.  She just lost her NXT title and now taking on Asuka in a chance for that title.



It's insane, it's like Vince doesn't realise you can have a top star and not have them near the title.  The Rock, for example, went from March 1999 to near enough May 2000 (He won April 30th around 11 pm eastern) without holding the damn belt.  That was when he wasn't out making movies or anything like that yet outside of brief cameos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2020)

Welp Raw on and I'm still pissed from this past Saturday.  Toonami is down to three hours and two of those hours are reruns.  I don't mind MHA and Mob Psycho but fuck sakes Paranoia Agent and Battlebalz.

Well going to see  how long I last for this show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2020)

Well Flair and Asuka starting the show, seen it, see you guys if I feel like coming back.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Raw on and I'm still pissed from this past Saturday.  *Toonami is down to three hours* and two of those hours are reruns.  I don't mind MHA and Mob Psycho but fuck sakes Paranoia Agent and Battlebalz.
> 
> Well going to see  how long I last for this show.



Wait, how? The fuck else they airin' at 2 in the fucking morning on a Saturday (Sunday)?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2020)

Everytime I tune into RAW I feel like I am watching the same episode lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wait, how? The fuck else they airin' at 2 in the fucking morning on a Saturday (Sunday)?



The Covid19 halted dubbing for Funi, Sentai, and Viz so it's going to be a bit before things get back on track.  And then they better have something ready to replace MHA as it's has only two episodes left before it's current season ends.  Since VIz Media paused it's dubbing, JoJo Golden Wind is going to be out a bit but those shit stains at William Street decided it was a good idea to run reruns of BattleBallz in it's place.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2020)

WWE has wasted the return of Edge.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2020)

Wtf who gets slapped and starts laughing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE has wasted the return of Edge.



He's getting paid about 3 million a year for three years, I think he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE has wasted the return of Edge.


I was never a fan tbh, this is how I always thought of the guy since he’s become a solo act.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2020)

Charlotte is the best heel in WWE


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

Nia and Charlotte are great heels from the standpoint that people groan when they appear on TV.

Charlotte unlike Nia is actually good.  But I think there is a lot of overexposure and fatigue when it comes to Charlotte atm.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2020)

Question, when was the last time Charlotte lost clean in a 1v1 match.  As in no one from the outside got involved, no stipulations.  Just a normal 1v1 match in which she lost clean to a pinfall or submission.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nia and Charlotte are great heels from the standpoint that people groan when they appear on TV.


I stand by the sentiment that reactions like that are the only way the modern wrestling audience conveys true hate for heels.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I stand by the sentiment that reactions like that are the only way the modern wrestling audience conveys true hate for heels.


There’s some truth to that.  Other types of heels eventually get cheered.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> There’s some truth to that.  Other types of heels eventually get cheered.


That’s why I enjoyed guys like Jay White(2019), Corbin, and even Jinder’s run a few years back. Heels are supposed to be disliked inside and outside of the ring.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Question, when was the last time Charlotte lost clean in a 1v1 match.  As in no one from the outside got involved, no stipulations.  Just a normal 1v1 match in which she lost clean to a pinfall or submission.


2018


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Covid19 halted dubbing for Funi, Sentai, and Viz so it's going to be a bit before things get back on track.  And then they better have something ready to replace MHA as it's has only two episodes left before it's current season ends.  Since VIz Media paused it's dubbing, JoJo Golden Wind is going to be out a bit but those shit stains at William Street decided it was a good idea to run reruns of BattleBallz in it's place.



Ah okay that's all understandable.
Completely forgot about this virus for a sec.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


>



Fucking retarded shit. All japanese talent should leave WWE and go back to NJPW or try AEW

These no talent fat fucks like Fat Nia don’t deserve any screen time nor being called a wrestler


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Fucking retarded shit. All japanese talent should leave WWE and go back to NJPW or try AEW
> 
> These no talent fat fucks like Fat Nia don’t deserve any screen time nor being called a wrestler


Aew is the american home for the nihongo

Show them the greatness of nippon porasu


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Fucking retarded shit. All japanese talent should leave WWE and go back to NJPW or try AEW
> 
> These no talent fat fucks like Fat Nia don’t deserve any screen time nor being called a wrestler


Nia can do no wrong. She could break Kairi's neck and get away with it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Nia can do no wrong. She could break Kairi's neck and get away with it.



Piece of shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2020)

Honestly Charlotte winning the belt back doesn't really bother me too much. Or at least not as much as how painfully transparent it is why they did it. Sending her down to NXT to boost ratings and elevate talent didn't really pan out like they hoped it would cuz, as it turns out,  she's just like a majority of the roster save part-timers and maaaayyybe Becky Lynch: not a draw. Not her fault, just a nature of the beast in that environment... as is clear to anyone with a brain....

Anyway, that failed and now they're just going back to the status quo of trying to meme her title win record into existance as a means to artificially create a hook in some future WM match or something, and tossing aside any criticisms as simply getting heat. As is tradition.

To paraphrase a certain PlagueofGripes: It could not be more clear that Vince is in a panic and is throwing excuses into every element of the booking in service of a few visual setpieces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Fucking retarded shit. All japanese talent should leave WWE and go back to NJPW or try AEW
> 
> These no talent fat fucks like Fat Nia don’t deserve any screen time nor being called a wrestler



I think Vince has dementia of sorts if he literally believes Charlotte on all brands will bring in the ratings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Who injured him





Zhen Chan said:


> His last match was corbin, so presumably corbin


No it was Jeff Hardy......


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

I do believe that Nia will go to the back of the line after Asuka beats her at Backlash.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I do believe that Nia will go to the back of the line after Asuka beats her at Backlash.


I dont see vince caring about her after this


God bless


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> maaaayyybe Becky Lynch


I highly doubt it, I think she was top on merch sales for two maybe three months at best until the Fiend debuted. Raw & Smackdown continued to decline with her on top.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

Does Becky being gone make the wwe even more determined to focus on Charlotte? What do you guys think?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Does Becky being gone make the wwe even more determined to focus on Charlotte? What do you guys think?


I think that’s always been the plan. Becky is thought of as the Randy and Charlotte is Cena, according to Vince that is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 9, 2020)

Hey guys, enjoy In your house?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Hey guys, enjoy In your house?


Yeah it was dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I highly doubt it, I think she was top on merch sales for two maybe three months at best until the Fiend debuted. Raw & Smackdown continued to decline with her on top.



True, I'm probably giving too much credit, hence the "maybe" tho. The way I heard it, the shows typically decline at a constant rate, but tended to pause or bump whenever she was on. Plus the merch sales you mentioned.

Tho real talk, this is based on old-ass info. I don't doubt it's changed for the worst these days.



Jon Moxley said:


> Hey guys, enjoy In your house?



Weakest Takeover in recent memory.
But that's a high bar, so still a fun show.

Finn/Priest and Lee/Gargano were my personal highlights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

I will watch at least some of Backlash this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

Braun vs Miz and Morrison is the worst match on the card.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

I’m watching the rerun of evolution and it’s embarrassing how much better Rhonda was than any other female on the roster. Her work was good, not top tier but fine. Her selling was amazing. Her appearance had Rock/Austin level swagger from the beginning, just the way she bounced in the ring and came out looking like she was about to step into the octagon opposed to being on the stage at a talent show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2020)

Didn’t she fight Nikki Bella?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t she fight Nikki Bella?



If I recall a lot of the storyline around that time period was centric around the Bellas in one way or form.  Hell the reason the Iconics won the women's tag belts at WM was because Vince and creative had it around their mind that Iconics vs Bellas would be money before Nikki got the news of that cyst and Brie decided to retire to be a mother.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will watch at least some of Backlash this weekend.


Well I'm actually kinda interested in Drew/Lashley after what I saw of their segment and match yesterday without really watching any other build up for it. Hopefully they let them go out there and get kinda physically aggressive.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t she fight Nikki Bella?


Unfortunately yes, the match dragged because they gave every match on the card a little more time than needed, but it was fine all things considered.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2020)

One thing I was wrong about was a couple of years ago I was critical of Booker T on commentary.

And sure he said some silly things.  But he was extremely entertaining.  And it used to crack me up how critical he was of Jason Jordan.

Any additional entertainment you can get from the commentators is a good thing.  Booker was funny,  I wish he had stayed longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Vince has dementia of sorts if he literally believes Charlotte on all brands will bring in the ratings.



I dont really give a darn about Charlotte.. im just that a fat fuck like Nia is allowed to wrestle


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 10, 2020)

Wikipedia has Adam Cole listed as 6 foot 210 lbs

Ive met adam cole, im 6'1. The top of his head is at my nose and if he weighs more than 185-190 id be shocked


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wikipedia has Adam Cole listed as 6 foot 210 lbs
> 
> Ive met adam cole, im 6'1. The top of his head is at my nose and if he weighs more than 185-190 id be shocked



Wrestling organisations inflate heights and weights on wrestlers all the time.  It's pretty hard to impossible to to get the actual height and weight of the wrestlers.

Big Show/Giant height changed a lot.  In WCW he was 7ft4 500+ lbs.  In WWF/E he started at 7ft2 going down to even 7ft


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wikipedia has Adam Cole listed as 6 foot 210 lbs
> 
> Ive met adam cole, im 6'1. The top of his head is at my nose and if he weighs more than 185-190 id be shocked


I can’t see him being bigger than 5’8 175



Nemesis said:


> Wrestling organisations inflate heights and weights on wrestlers all the time. It's pretty hard to impossible to to get the actual height and weight of the wrestlers.


Cole is a more egregious example though. He’s always swimming in his trunks, he makes Bryan look like a giant.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 10, 2020)

He’s improving


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Just tuned in.
First thing I encounter is being reminded that Jericho's bat's name is Floyd.

oof....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Unpopular opinion.
This current FTR theme > The Revival theme.

I was never the hugest fan of "SAY YEAH!"... Didn't hate it but, I didn't have the love for it that the fans did.
This hick music and them coming in in a shitty pickup truck is over with me tho.

EDIT*
Jericho memeing on JR's criticism of AEW's loose-as-fuck tag rules.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2020)

Yikes that move is dangerous.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm liking the kinetic energy of this match.
It feels completely out of control.

EDIT*
Pretty solid "debut" match from the Revival. Butcher and Blade puttin' in dat work too.
I hope to see them in a higher spot in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2020)

Lmao Jim Ross had a Stone Cold flashback.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

So that ending was a straight misdirect .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Bucks throwing shade and bragging about their tag team clout was great.
Saying they're the best team in the brand was weird, considering the literal story up til now was that they were fallin' off.


EDIT*
Goldust on thot patrol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Bucks throwing shade and bragging about their tag team clout was great.
> Saying they're the best team in the brand was weird, considering the literal story up til now was that they were fallin' off.
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping Dustin beats QT's ass when he costd them the title


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

That double knee drop from Rose should've been saved for a PPV or something.
I think that's the best looking one she's done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Darby giving no fucks


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

*WAS THAT FUCKING TONY HAWK?!?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Britt deserves respect. Her struggles are real


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *WAS THAT FUCKING TONY HAWK?!?*


Yep. Tony is a big fan of Darby .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Britt's white privilege is over with me. 



Jon Moxley said:


> Yep. Tony is a big fan of Darby .



Bruh, D'Arby's gonna fuck around and be my favorite dude on the roster if he keeps this shit up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Time for the most dangerous man to wrestle. RIP inner


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

just got in, what did I miss in the first thirty minutes?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Also why does this crowd feel more genuine than RAW's.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> just got in, what did I miss in the first thirty minutes?


FTR first match, Britt being white privileged , Women's tag match , and Tony Hawk and Darby.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> just got in, what did I miss in the first thirty minutes?



A pretty solid match from FTR (followed by a promo from the Young Bucks)
A nice women's match with a somewhat surprising finish.
Tony Hawk sighting.
And Goldust saying no to thots.

Pretty good show so far, tho maybe it's just cuz I'm tired and in a good mood from finally being able to relax.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Jericho getting better on his commercial timing


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also why does this crowd feel more genuine than RAW's.


Cause they're allowed to have fun.
Not sure about WWEs crowd but the crowd in AEW allows a story to be told while still cheering or booing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Noooo best friends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Welp Best Friends win but Inner Circle getting revenge.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Another PPV worthy spot (and they're kinda fucking it up with the post match beat down).
Is that OJ's first win?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

OC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Jericho you sick bastard, you killed Orange.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Beat him with a bag of oranges.
It doesn't leave a bruise and it teaches them who's boss.

No doubt about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jericho you sick bastard, you killed Orange.


Those bastards


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Beat him with a bag of oranges.
> It doesn't leave a bruise and it teaches them who's boss.
> 
> No doubt about it!



Had experience.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

A'ight, I'm not a fan of post match beat downs on winners.. but if you're gonna do one, beating a dude with the name "orange" to death with a bag of oranges is one of the better ways to go about it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2020)

Lmao that billy gun insult.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Again how tall is Billy Gunn.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

MJF and Gunn going on and on about great whites.

Careful guys, you're gonna get banned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> MJF and Gunn going on and on about great whites.
> 
> Careful guys, you're gonna get banned.



Fuck this bias towards sharks, what did they do that nature didn't intend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck this bias towards sharks, what did they do that nature didn't intend.


They probably ate his hat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> [HASHTAG]#NotAllSharks[/HASHTAG]



I blame the blues, natures thugs that signify gang mentality.  Not only that, they follows boats for a free meal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyway, who was in the women's tag.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyway, who was in the women's tag.



Rose/Ford vs Shida/Statlander


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyway, who was in the women's tag.


Shida and Kris vs Nyla and Penelope and Penelope got the pin.
Evil Uno!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Rose/Ford vs Shida/Statlander



Goddammit I missed SyFy Hentai.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh shit did Colt join Dark Order?!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Good lord, Sammy lifts....
He did that finisher on Colt like it was fucking nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Well Colt might be joining Dark Order.    Ok, Matt out to confront Sammy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

They're teasing Sammy as a babyface in the future.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Sammy literally triggers Matt Hardy

-----

Joey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

For heads up @PlacidSanity  and @Shirker... Joey and Sonny have been tag teaming on Dark. Looks like they'll be formally introduced as a team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Just thought of this, but the Orange Cassidy beat down must have gotten Jericho back in Cornette's good graces.  That or old Corny must have gotten off on the beat down.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Sonny about to give Joey go away heat with AJ Styles and I'm here for it



Jon Moxley said:


> For heads up @PlacidSanity  and @Shirker... Joey and Sonny have been tag teaming on Dark. Looks like they'll be formally introduced as a team.



Oh, neat!
Thanks for the heads up.
About time they did something with Sonny. Dude's sloppy but if AEW wanna act all high and mighty then they're gonna need the GAY COMMUNITY?!'s help. Joey can help cover for his greenness and Sonny can bring the charisma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> For heads up @PlacidSanity  and @Shirker... Joey and Sonny have been tag teaming on Dark. Looks like they'll be formally introduced as a team.


 
Cornette really is going to like this team up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Sonny about to give Joey go away heat with AJ Styles and I'm here for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He improved a lot. Trust me.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He improved a lot. Trust me.



Looking forward to the main show debut then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Looking forward to the main show debut then.


Dustin trained him big time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Seems a lot of things pisses Moxley off.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Mox: "I want everybody to try to challenge me!"
Also Mox: "People thinking they can beat me piss me off!"
He really is a miserable bastard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Welp Rene Young going to have her hands full nursing her husband back to health just in time for FF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

And so we get the feud build up


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Yo, PP got a new themesong!
It blows, but in such a way in that I'm an old fuck that doesn't understand zoomer music, rather than just being a piss poor unfitting song.

Huge improvement.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Y'know I was watching a B&V review of... something. I think DoN2? But anyway, Vinny brought up something I found interesting.

He argued that while it's fair that people compare Mox to Austin, it's inaccurate. His body language, mannerisms and method of speaking during his promos is more reminiscent of Roddy Piper. And I thought about it, and tried to imagine all the stuff Mox is doing through the filter of Roddy and shit I can't help but agree. I dunno, what do you guys think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Well I do wonder if the stipulation that anyone can challenge for the belt is true after this. Give me a non AEW wrestler please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know I was watching a B&V review of... something. I think DoN2? But anyway, Vinny brought up something I found interesting.
> 
> He argued that while it's fair that people compare Mox to Austin, it's inaccurate. His body language, mannerisms and method of speaking during his promos is more reminiscent of Roddy Piper. And I thought about it, and tried to imagine all the stuff Mox is doing through the filter of Roddy and shit I can't help but agree. I dunno, what do you guys think?


Yea pretty much. While he is kicking ass like Austin, his promos are more grittier and dirty like Rowdy. If anything he might be a hybrid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Y'know... not to come off and petulant and whiney, and I ultimately I understand the decision making process, but it says a lot to me how the AEW commentators bring up BLM by name because of a fucking unassuming arm band that Quinn is wearing. Meanwhile on NXT, Lee's got BLM plaster all over the back of his huge ass and... not a peep.

Again, I totally get it, but it's one of the many reasons why the company tends to be treated unfairly by people. With their typically poor optics and inability to read the room in service of... well, the stuff they're in service of... it doesn't surprise me at all that fans view them the way they do. And it honestly shocks me that there are those that *are* surprised. Like, at some point awareness will kick in, right?

I dunno.



Jon Moxley said:


> Well I do wonder if the stipulation that anyone can challenge for the belt is true after this. Give me a non AEW wrestler please.



The return of Cobb.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

12 Dollaz muther fuckers.  What Private Party won't do for the green.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know... not to come off and petulant and whiney, and I ultimately I understand the decision making process, but it says a lot to me how the AEW commentators bring up BLM by name because of a fucking unassuming arm band that Quinn is wearing. Meanwhile on NXT, Lee's got BLM plaster all over the back of his huge ass and... not a peep.
> 
> Again, I totally get it, but it's one of the many reasons why the company tends to be treated unfairly by people. With their typically poor optics and inability to read the room in service of... well, the stuff they're in service of... it doesn't surprise me at all that fans view them the way they do. And it honestly shocks me that there are those that *are* surprised. Like, at some point awareness will kick in, right?
> 
> ...


I would love to see Tama Tonga


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Quinn selling his ass off tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Quinn is definitely a future solo act .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

Quinn is a fucking mad man.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2020)

Damn that ankle lock look so painful.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Quinn: "MY FUCKIN' LEG!"
Also Quinn: *beeg jumps 4 big boyz*

Kid's got the spirit, can't take that away from 'im.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Dammit. Another AEW challenger


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

I shitpost but that was a way better match than I was expecting.
Actually better than JB vs Cody imo, which is shocking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2020)

So Haeger is challenging for the TNT title.

Show ends with Inner Circle fighting the guys they brutalized earlier.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

I get the feeling Inner gonna get a big beatdown once their time together is up


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2020)

Jake v Cody.
That match is going to exist. That is a fact, and you can't argue facts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Jake v Cody.
> That match is going to exist. That is a fact, and you can't argue facts.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2020)

The Friday Jeff Hardy/Sheamus segment sounds pretty controversial.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2020)

I didn’t realize that Penelope Ford was wrestling today.  I would have watched had I known.

she wasn’t advertised though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2020)

I miss this theme


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

They said "Yimitless" 3 times on nxt last night


Definitly going on a shirt


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They said "Yimitless" 3 times on nxt last night
> 
> 
> Definitly going on a shirt



WWE's branding certainly makes me wanna severely Yimit my life expectancy!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> WWE's branding certainly makes me wanna severely Yimit my life expectancy!


Yask in her glory


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Y'know... not to come off and petulant and whiney, and I ultimately I understand the decision making process, but it says a lot to me how the AEW commentators bring up BLM by name because of a fucking unassuming arm band that Quinn is wearing. Meanwhile on NXT, Lee's got BLM plaster all over the back of his huge ass and... not a peep.


I prefer them not comment than pander to the audience when we know that’s outright hypocrisy.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2020)

I haven't followed AEW too closely, but yesterday episode seemed fun. More engaging than many parts of RAW. Something about RAW's presentation feels sleepy. 

I was surprised...wrestling promoter David Herro, who usually speaks really well about shows no matter what, even came down hard on it.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I prefer them not comment than pander to the audience when we know that’s outright hypocrisy.



True, WWE is oft seen as pretty hypocritical when it comes to this kinda stuff, see BA* and Susan B. K.
Wherein lies the problem tho.

Quinn probably wore the band for the same reason that Lee did. Cuz he felt like it. Commentators didn't harp on it, they didn't dwell on it, they simply went "huh, look at that", cuz it was there and it's a pretty hot topic right now.

My point that you missed is that appearing even a little bit genuine isn't really all that hard, and WWE's failures to do so, even if I ultimately understand the reasoning behind them, is a huge contribution to the ire they tend to attract. This is one of many examples of this I could point to, but chose that one due to being immediately relevant. For better or worse, perception is reality, and the occasional double standards that they're saddled with whenever the inevitable comparison between the two companies come up has a lot to do with that perception.

Not that it matters to their pocket books short term I suppose, but on the other hand relying too much on the immediate state of things and not even attempting to peak at the writing on the wall has too much of a history of causing easily avoidable problems. I'm not just talking wrestling.



Raiden said:


> I haven't followed AEW too closely, but yesterday episode seemed fun. More engaging than many parts of RAW. Something about RAW's presentation feels sleepy.
> 
> I was surprised...wrestling promoter David Herro, who usually speaks really well about shows no matter what, even came down hard on it.



I would guess it's WWE's spreadsheet style of showrunning is starting to sneak up on it a bit.
Usually the bandage of a live crowd is able to offset it for a lot of reasons. From what I hear tho, they've had a pretty tough time adapting to the current situation because... well... they do what they do and not much interferes with it. Even copying the idea of a wrestler crowd feels a little bit plastic because of the brand's overall environment.

I mean, I'm probably talking out of my ass. Maybe it was just a particularly bad show, but nothing I've heard about the past Raw sounds too out of the ordinary, so if people are starting to get sick of it, I'd sooner assume that Covid-chan is just opening the curtains up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> My point that you missed is that appearing even a little bit genuine isn't really all that hard, and WWE's failures to do so, even if I ultimately understand the reasoning behind them, is a huge contribution to the ire they tend to attract. This is one of many examples of this I could point to, but chose that one due to being immediately relevant. For better or worse, perception is reality, and the occasional double standards that they're saddled with whenever the inevitable comparison between the two companies come up has a lot to do with that perception.


I agree with the sentiment that “something is better than nothing” but WWE has such a big pile of skeletons that the closet door won’t close anymore, so much so that they’ve become public knowledge. The thing is though, WWE has been able to skate under the radar of mainstream attention due to the niche product they produce. The only people in arms about WWE And it’s transgressions are already in the niche bubble and the biggest “whistleblowers” remain under that same bubble. With that being said there’s not much pandering that needs to be done because the only backlash they’ll get is from the limited fan base of wrestling fans that still exist.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Paul hayman got demoted

vince is running raw for real for real now


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> With that being said there’s not much pandering that needs to be done because the only backlash they’ll get is from the limited fan base of wrestling fans that still exist.



Yeah, hence my pocketbook comment. They're making so much money atm and those that'd truly care are so few that it ultimately doesn't matter much. But shrugging your shoulders and going "meh" still can have consequences if ya rely on it too much.

Heck, one could argue that that nonchalant attitude is one of the reasons why the pool of individuals that cry foul are so small. I suppose your fans can't get _that_ pissed if there are only 5 of them, as the rest already got sick of you. And that's not just on WWE btw, that's on mainstream wrestling as a whole since the late 90s. Maybe if history shows that the wound is bleeding one could attempt to dress it before something worse happens?



Zhen Chan said:


> Paul hayman got demoted
> 
> vince is running raw for real for real now



And nothing will change except who's in the forefront for 3 weeks before being ultimately dropped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, hence my pocketbook comment. They're making so much money atm the moment and those that'd truly care are so few that it ultimately doesn't matter much. But shrugging your shoulders and going "meh" still can have consequences if ya rely on it too much.
> 
> Heck, one could argue that that nonchalant attitude is one of the reasons why the pool of individuals that cry foul are so small. I suppose your fans can't get _that_ pissed if there are only 5 of them, as the rest already got sick of you. And that's not just on WWE btw, that's on mainstream wrestling as a whole since the late 90s. Maybe if history shows that the wound is bleeding one could attempt to dress it before something worse happens?
> 
> ...


raw has been pretty consistent under haymen


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> raw has been pretty consistent under haymen



I'll take your word for it.
Either way, I wonder if this is a decision they made because Paul isn't big on the schedule anymore or if Vince just panicked cuz of the ratings (tho that's more Covid's fault than anything, so maybe not).

What he get demoted to?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> Either way, I wonder if this is a decision they made because Paul isn't big on the schedule anymore or if Vince just panicked cuz of the ratings (tho that's more Covid's fault than anything, so maybe not).
> 
> What he get demoted to?


Some level of producer


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> raw has been pretty consistent under haymen


When did he get demoted?  I saw some positive signs under Heyman.  But recently raw nosedived and it has been worse than Smackdown the last two months.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When did he get demoted?  I saw some positive signs under Heyman.  But recently raw nosedived and it has been worse than Smackdown the last two months.


Demoted today



Edit: Heyman isnt even a producer, hes strictly in ring talent now. Ouch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Paul hayman got demoted
> 
> vince is running raw for real for real now



Guess USA Network came a calling.  Well there went his shield for criticism unless he has another puppet in the wing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Heck, one could argue that that nonchalant attitude is one of the reasons why the pool of individuals that cry foul are so small. I suppose your fans can't get _that_ pissed if there are only 5 of them, as the rest already got sick of you. And that's not just on WWE btw, that's on mainstream wrestling as a whole since the late 90s. Maybe if history shows that the wound is bleeding one could attempt to dress it before something worse happens?


I’d argue it’s the opposite, Vince knows what lines he can and cannot cross, if WWE was under a larger magnifying glass he would act accordingly.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2020)

The ratings have been terrible so they decided to make a change.  Probably.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The ratings have been terrible so they decided to make a change.  Probably.



I'm probably drinking the Kool-Aid, but their statement implies that having two teams work on the shows is just sorta unjustifiable in the pandemic era. Maybe a little bit of column A, a little bit of column B?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2020)

Makes sense.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2020)

Sad to hear about Heyman. The problems with the shiw have Vince written all over it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Homie slapped a clip board out of a ^ (use bro)'s hand on live TV
> I'm not saying you're 100% wrong, but I am saying that on the _unlikely_ chance wrestling ever becomes normie town again, the transition wouldn't be all too smooth for him. And if he gets in trouble he can just say it's a work.
> 
> Tho... given the absolute state of things atm, maybe dropkicking an interviewer or something would have the opposite effect. Instead of trouble he'd just deadass start gettin' extreme praise for "tellin' it like it is" or some shit.


Vince is a carny through and through and he’s his own worst enemy, you won’t get any debate about that from me. My biggest argument is that his company and by extension, Himself will always be the bad guy because of their past and because the biggest journalist in their business has an outright bias for the competition.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Sad to hear about Heyman. The problems with the shiw have Vince written all over it.


Ehh, he did write the gauntlet for Kofi and Seth which were two of the most raved episodes in the the past two years. On the other hand, Heyman was in charge of the Lana-Lashley storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> On the other hand, Heyman was in charge of the Lana-Lashley storyline.



Heh, didn't he use a similar story line back when he ran ECW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, didn't he use a similar story line back when he ran ECW.


Raven, Tommy, and Beulah?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

AEW has signed another talent that will hold them back from mainstream exposure


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raven, Tommy, and Beulah?



Think so but wasn't a lesbian angle also added to that story line.


Nvm, I remember Dreamer took both women.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW has signed another talent that will hold them back from mainstream exposure



Huh, so they went ahead and signed Tony Hawk?

I dunno, his well documented existential crisis he goes through from being Tony Hawk in a world that no longer needs him could act as a good catalyst for potential storylines. I support it!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raven, Tommy, and Beulah?



It was pretty much Dreamer all the way through his time in ECW.  If it wasn't Raven it was Sandman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2020)

Tony Hawk...... that man had a prominent career in the 80's and 90's.... I was going from elementary to high school during that time..... fuck do I feel old.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tony Hawk...... that man had a prominent career in the 80's and 90's.... I was going from elementary to high school during that time..... fuck do I feel old.


You are old you old fuck


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It was pretty much Dreamer all the way through his time in ECW.  If it wasn't Raven it was Sandman.


?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2020)

Lol Vince said the ratings drop is due to new talent. Bs.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2020)

Imagine having a brain-dead easy out for why you're having performance issues and not using it because acknowledging it makes it real.
But hey, I guess if the idiots keep eating these excuses, he'll keep serving 'em.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2020)

Vince would’ve been correct if his statement was 10-15 years ago in the PG era when guys like Miz, Sheamus, Funkasarus, and Ryback we’re all getting pushed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone going to watch Jeff throw his piss in Sheamus's face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone going to watch Jeff throw his piss in Sheamus's face.


No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2020)

Maybe. I'm not watching all two hours tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2020)

For me, I'll wait for the highlights.  I'll listen to JD and Solomonster shit on the show.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2020)

The only match on the card that was mildly interesting was the Orton/Edge match purely because there was an air of mystery over just _how much of a fuckin' rib_ it was gonna be. According to news tho, it's already recorded, and it's just a match that they genuinely tried with. So now the show has nothing.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 12, 2020)

I turn 30 in 8 days


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2020)

New IC Champ.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I turn 30 in 8 days


It’s not too late to turn your life around.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2020)

Daniel Bryan is the best guy in WWE.  I am convinced of that.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2020)

Bryan is a better wrestler than AJ.  AJ used to cancel some of that out with his freakish athleticism.  But he’s lot some of that.  And rightfully so since he’s 43!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> New IC Champ.



That match should have been at the ppv tomorrow, not cut up by commercials.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bryan is a better wrestler than AJ.  AJ used to cancel some of that out with his freakish athleticism.  But he’s lot some of that.  And rightfully so since he’s 43!


Bryan was never going to win that title

Hes retiring to be a dad in like 3 months when his contract is up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bryan is a better wrestler than AJ.  AJ used to cancel some of that out with his freakish athleticism.  But he’s lot some of that.  And rightfully so since he’s 43!


Bryan has always been a better wrestler than AJ, the people who think different haven’t seen Bryan in ROH.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2020)

Ripley should have signed with the Robert Stone brand.  It might have actually fleshed out her personality.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Bryan is easily top 10 active tehnicians


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bryan is easily top 10 active tehnicians


The only guys I have ahead of him right now are ZSJ and WALTER.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The only match on the card that was mildly interesting was the Orton/Edge match purely because there was an air of mystery over just _how much of a fuckin' rib_ it was gonna be. According to news tho, it's already recorded, and it's just a match that they genuinely tried with. So now the show has nothing.


I loved the quote from Randy saying outside of The Funhouse/Boneyard marches that they stole the show at wrestlemania, I legitimately was yelling at my screen for one of them to stay down and eat the pin that’s how terrible it was.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2020)

Rumors that WWE ending the brand split.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

I barely watch now, that would just about kill the entire show off for me and leave me at PPV only. Ironically it’s starting to get that way with AEW as well.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2020)

Reallly? Wouldn't it be better if they brought talent on both shows?

I think their problem is that they don't really show that many different types of matches and have belts without a purpose. There's not really any distinction among the shows and the shows don't have any actual real theme.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2020)

I’m pretty much a ppv only guy now.  Smackdown is delayed via sling tv in Los Angeles.   So I might watch it or a segment or two if it sounds good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The only guys I have ahead of him right now are ZSJ and WALTER.


Interesting

I have zsj and okada


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Interesting
> 
> I have zsj and okada


Okada is a master technician as well, I just think of him more for his showmanship and aura more than his grappling and chain wrestling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Rumors that WWE ending the brand split.


They never know what they want to do with the brand splits. Then when they struggle to create stars with the brands jointed they will do another big draft a year or two down the line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Rumors that WWE ending the brand split.



Technically wouldn't be surprised.  Would justify Prichard bringing in established talent that were on one show onto another, though that would mean pushing newer talent takes a back seat until ratings improve.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2020)

So AJ going to smackdown was likely because he disliked Heyman and others in the raw locker room mocking the conspiracies AJ believes in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So AJ going to smackdown was likely because he disliked Heyman and others in the raw locker room mocking the conspiracies AJ believes in.


He also blamed Heyman for not speaking up on the behalf of Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So AJ going to smackdown was likely because he disliked Heyman and others in the raw locker room mocking the conspiracies AJ believes in.



I can't believe the gay community would do this. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I loved the quote from Randy saying outside of The Funhouse/Boneyard marches that they stole the show at wrestlemania, I legitimately was yelling at my screen for one of them to stay down and eat the pin that’s how terrible it was.



Damn right they stole the show.
Stole any enthusiasm I might of _had_ for the show at that point.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Reallly? Wouldn't it be better if they brought talent on both shows?
> 
> I think their problem is that they don't really show that many different types of matches and have belts without a purpose. There's not really any distinction among the shows and the shows don't have any actual real theme.



They still have to many damn people to end brand split.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2020)

I mean they could always fire more


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean they could always fire more



Even if you were serious that wouldn't go down well at this point.  Especially with lockdowns and njpw/tna/roh/aew all pretty much full as is leaving with nowhere to go for many.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean they could always fire more


I could cut the roster down to 20 men 20 women and 10 tag teams and it would be a roster of killers


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Interesting
> 
> I have zsj and okada



I can’t really take ZSJ seriously, sorry.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I can’t really take ZSJ seriously, sorry.


His body fits the gimmick perfectly


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Technically wouldn't be surprised.  Would justify Prichard bringing in established talent that were on one show onto another, though that would mean pushing newer talent takes a back seat until ratings improve.



I personally think they should end it. RAW is abaolutely dreadful.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2020)

Le Champion giving an interview to What culture.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Aww fuck Kris statlander blew her acl


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m here.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Booker T and JBL defending Nia for hurting people


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aww fuck Kris statlander blew her acl


After what was probably her best showing.  It’s a shame.

She should come back as a non alien though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Ric is slurring his speech.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Love Christian.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Christian shouldn’t be in promo segments with Ric Flair, that’s disrespectful.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

This Braun program stinks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Ric is slurring his speech.


Ric is never not drunk


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

The reality guy who does rest holds and the gymnast vs the strongman.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m enjoying this song tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

US title on the pre-show huh?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> US title on the pre-show huh?


Us title means less than jeff and sheamus


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Apollo needs a new finish.

and even though he won.  That finish made him look silly.  Dumb babyface syndrome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

I enjoy KO so much more in the lower mid/bottom of the card.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Apollo needs a new finish.
> 
> and even though he won.  That finish made him look silly.  Dumb babyface syndrome.


Andrade didn’t help by keeping his arms locked behind his head.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Andrade didn’t help by keeping his arms locked behind his head.


It made him look bad.

and this is after Vince moved his match to the pre-show.

it’s easy for me to imagine Garza with the belt soon.

i think Garza is the guy he really likes out of the Heyman projects.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy to get the filler out of the way first


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

That wasn’t the worst match I’ve ever seen


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Twisted bliss is such a shit finisher


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Tbf.  None of the women in that match have a good finisher.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Tbf.  None of the women in that match have a good finisher.


Cross's finisher is alright


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

It’s just a spinning neckbreaker.

does it have a special name?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It’s just a spinning neckbreaker.
> 
> does it have a special name?


Apparently its called the purge but ive literally never heard it called that


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

I have never heard that ever.  Even Michael Cole (who in storyline adores Cross).. even he doesn’t call that move the Purge.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

“Nia is the superior athlete” -Byron Saxton


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> “Nia is the superior athlete” -Byron Saxton


Laughable


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

DQ finish because Nia is a dummy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Double count out, really?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2020)

@Zhen Chan 

@PlacidSanity 

@Shirker 


two drunk people talking drunk on AEW pay


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Can’t believe they’re giving heavyweights time, this is refreshing to say the least.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Can’t believe they’re giving heavyweights time, this is refreshing to say the least.


Gotta strecth that run time


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Gotta strecth that run time


I enjoyed it, that was a legitimate wrestling match.

E: unlike whatever the fuck this is, piss break I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I enjoyed it, that was a legitimate wrestling match.


It was better than I was expecting


----------



## Kuya (Jun 14, 2020)

I just saw Aliyah in the audience. She's been in NXT for like 5 years. Just put her on the main roster and let her sink or swim, maybe put her in a tag team with Nia Jax to add more depth to the division.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Nia at Extreme Rules sounds terrifying for Asuka.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

This started shit but its so retarded im actually liking it now


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2020)

I dunno what I just watched but I loved it. Enjoyed Backlash so far. Let's see if the GREATEST WRESTLING MATCH EVER can live up to the hype.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Zhen Chan
> 
> @PlacidSanity
> 
> ...



Whatever works to get more eyes on the product.   Any heels been invited on that though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Whatever works to get more eyes on the product.   Any heels been invited on that though.


MJF  

and I think The Bunny Allie


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Take a shot every time they use a legend’s name as a buzzword


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Take a shot every time they use a legend’s name as a buzzword


They do it on twitter too.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Zhen Chan
> 
> @PlacidSanity
> 
> ...



Love or hate AEW, it's undeniable that Mox is out here livin' the fuckin' dream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> MJF
> 
> and I think The Bunny Allie



Wasn't MJF on before his betrayal.  As for Allie, in technicality her forte has been being a face mostly because of those who saw her on Impact Wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They do it on twitter too.


Someone watched some old Ric Flair v steamboat and thought match length is equivalent to match quality.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Are they piping in chants?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Pedigree buried

Vince going all in on this match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are they piping in chants?


Yes

They explained that before the match. "Enhanced sounds and  camera angles"


Tbh it helps


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Fuckkkk this means the feud is going to continue, damn.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 14, 2020)

Fuck it give em 5 stars


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2020)

They brought the punt out of retirement


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2020)

Orton won the feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wasn't MJF on before his betrayal.  As for Allie, in technicality her forte has been being a face mostly because of those who saw her on Impact Wrestling.


He was already a heel even before. The betrayal was more of Cody knowing this but thinking he could control him. 

As for Allie you might be right.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 14, 2020)

I just saw Edge/Orton.

A solid match but that wasn't their best match together.


Vengeance 2004 for the IC title to me was better.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2020)

It was an okay PPV.  But worse than Mania and MITB.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2020)

5/10 The women’s tag was passable, Jeff and Sheamus was fine, Lashley v McIntyre was MOTN, the greatest wrestling match ever was fair if you can tolerate the snail-like pace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2020)

Saw an image of the ninja that wasn't akira standing next to Nash.  The guy makes big kev look like a midget in comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2020)

Asuka/Nia was devastating for people like me that wanted the feud to be a one-off.

it’s true that Nia is one of the most effective heels they have from a hatred standpoint.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2020)

WWE should have at least a few older talents on so that when someone like Edge gets hurt they have a few more people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m not sure if it was because MOX started throwing back the liquor, but his shot of Brandy episode was the most entertaining by a mile.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2020)

I mean it's Mox, when he's himself he's a pretty chill and funny guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I mean it's Mox, when he's himself he's a pretty chill and funny guy.


He wasn’t funny on the Stone Cold Podcast.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2020)

You couldn’t pay me to watch a Christian-Orton match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 15, 2020)

BEGONE THOT


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2020)

Literally not sure what to post about this segment.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2020)

Raw sounds like it stinks.  WWE should release Lana after the divorce from Lashley.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2020)

Damn no one watched RAW at all? Wow, disaster.

The Edge Orton thing was alright at the end I guess...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2020)

I honestly was more entertained by this mess of a raw than I have been for any other for months now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

I didn’t watch but I do like Christian.  And I am mad that Randy punted him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2020)

Someone on NXT tested positive for Covid. They might have to shut down tapings depending on the results.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2020)

Shit worse part.is Charlotte could have made contact and taken it to Raw


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Shit worse part.is Charlotte could have made contact and taken it to Raw



Nia better retire!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 16, 2020)

An NXT wrestler tested positive for COVID-19.

And Dave Meltzer is an idiot.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2020)

USA apparently unhappy with Heyman getting the boot.

WWE also said that they are in rebulding mode. Isnt that kind of bs.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2020)

BS is the name of the game with these fucking people....



The Juice Man said:


> An NXT wrestler tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> And Dave Meltzer is an idiot.



Not the word I'd use, but I do often find myself wondering if he has some sort of high-functioning mental disorder.

That's not a lowbrow joke btw, he legit exhibits confusingly bizarre behavior during podcasts on the regular.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

It’s not kind of bs.  It’s massive bs.

but no Brock, Becky, Fiend, or Roman at the moment isn’t good since they are the main people WWE focused on the last 13 months.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

It’s true Bryan and Dave have been waiting patiently to do that segment.  They have been chomping at the bit.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2020)

They need to stop picking people and trying to force people to like them. Develop the chatacters that perform and react best to the crowd


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, but then some foreign fuckshit like Rusev might get popular and I don't want that. He already has a hot wife he doesn't deserve, it's not fair for him to have the contractual leverage that comes with being a main eventer as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, but then some foreign fuckshit like Rusev might get popular and I don't want that. He already has a hot wife he doesn't deserve, it's not fair for him to have the contractual leverage that comes with being a main eventer as well.


When did you turn heel?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> When did you turn heel?



I was gonna respond to this with a joke along the lines of "it's what comes with being an NXT audience member", but then I realized I'd be implying that I have fucking Corona.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> BS is the name of the game with these fucking people....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meltzer definitely has high functioning autism. When you think about his narrow range of expert knowledge into wrestling, boxing, and MMA it makes a lot of sense. He just knows so many arbitrary details about the aforementioned “sports”, but next to nothing about social skills or any other niche for that matter. Also, if you pay attention to his podcasts with Alvarez, there’s a lot of times where Dave just doesn’t understand the jokes of exaggeration, so much so that he’s actually leaned into it as a gimmick now. For example; Bryan will say something along the lines of “There was nobody in the building” and Dave’s response will be “Well there was actually 3500 people, that’s more than nobody”. In earlier episodes Dave just wouldn’t let any form of exaggeration fly because he didn’t understand it was a joke, now he’ll argue with Alvarez jokingly, almost like its a gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> USA apparently unhappy with Heyman getting the boot.
> 
> WWE also said that they are in rebulding mode. Isnt that kind of bs.



Yes rebuilding mode when the guy now in charge of Raw tends to use established stars instead of building up the newer guys.  Welp Prichard better be preparing his best garment to wear when things don't go well and it's his ass that's about to be nailed to the cross in sacrifice of Vince.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I was gonna respond to this with a joke along the lines of "it's what comes with being an NXT audience member", but then I realized I'd be implying that I have fucking Corona.


Oh shit. Glad you caught yourself.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> BS is the name of the game with these fucking people....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's autistic.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

I might watch some Dark tonight.  A couple of women’s matches I am interested in.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

I don’t like Jurassic Express.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

AEW likes tag team matches too much.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2020)

Fans were told they could not wear masks if they wanted to come. This is maddeningly stupid.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2020)

Isn’t there an NXT guy that has gold boots as his gimmick?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jimmy Havoc match


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2020)

As much as I like Ford’s handspring stunner. She shouldn’t use it against just anyone. Timing has to be perfect.  It’s a 9 or 10 on a degree of difficulty scale.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> As much as I like Ford’s handspring stunner. She shouldn’t use it against just anyone. Timing has to be perfect.  It’s a 9 or 10 on a degree of difficulty scale.



Sounds like a rip off of the worst finisher of all time lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

It reminds me of an rko more than anything else tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It reminds me of an rko more than anything else tbh.



U mean lethal injection


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Shelton and crews joining lashley and mvp

Team big black man is a go


Nation of domination 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2020)

Didn't know Statlander trained as a stunt woman before switching to pro wrestling.  Also she will work anybody stiff if she finds out they are half passing the job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shelton and crews joining lashley and mvp
> 
> Team big black man is a go
> 
> ...



Destined to fail since I don't see anyone listed representing a decent sexual chocolate.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Destined to fail since I don't see anyone listed representing a decent sexual chocolate.


A young Shelton could have done it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> A young Shelton could have done it.



Doubtful, he did a mama's boy gimmick and his kayfabe mama would not approve.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

....I forgot about Sheldon's "mom", holy shit.

Didn't she get more over than him at some point or am i misremembering?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shelton and crews joining lashley and mvp
> 
> Team big black man is a go
> 
> ...



Nah, MvP will be replaced as a mouthpiece by Teddy Long where every match will either be tag team or one on one with da Undertaker.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

It’s clear that there’s a lot of frustrated talent backstage regardless of the dirt sheets exacerbating the situation or not. 

Happy to see that Roman is staying home, there could be some beautiful irony when he returns that if Vince has heat with him, he would instantly become over with fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s clear that there’s a lot of frustrated talent backstage regardless of the dirt sheets exacerbating the situation or not.
> 
> Happy to see that Roman is staying home, there could be some beautiful irony when he returns that if Vince has heat with him, he would instantly become over with fans.



Maybe he'll listen to Jericho and jump ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2020)

Is it really that big of a deal for people to wear masks on the show? Or for them to perhaps take a break at some point?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

When Fiend wins the belt back.  I want to see him fight Daniel Bryan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe he'll listen to Jericho and jump ship.


He’s one of only two people that would change the entire wrestling landscape if he were to sign with AEW. I would love to see that day come but I fear that’s too optimistic.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When Fiend wins the belt back.  I want to see him fight Daniel Bryan.



I personally don't want the fiend to hold the title.  I want him to be the guy that comes in, fucks with you and when done move onto the next guy that wronged Bray over the years. 

The Undertaker didn't need the title to be a draw.  Neither does the fiend (in fact his first title win imo was a booking yourself into a corner mistake like with kane.)



Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s one of only two people that would change the entire wrestling landscape if he were to sign with AEW. I would love to say that day come but I fear that’s too optimistic.



I guess it all depends on what's actually going on.  Roman is first and foremost a family man.  The lure of a good wage, fewer dates plus being close still to Mox and Jericho could bring in the deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe he'll listen to Jericho and jump ship.


Roman is a company guy through and through

Vince elevated him and gave him the means to provide for his family for life. That means alot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Something wild from the indies....David Starr apparently was abusive to exs and even admitted to raping someone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Something wild from the indies....David Starr apparently was abusive to exs and even admitted to raping someone.


Thats why I never fuck drunk chicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Time for Dy no mite !!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Wait did Kenny get Dustin in the head? 

Damn.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Time for Dy no mite !!!!



ok you guys behave so i don't have to come in here and see spoilers.  You know the drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> ok you guys behave so i don't have to come in here and see spoilers.  You know the drill



Turns out the "outside AEW" opponent for Cody is, in fact Roman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Allie wasnt this hot before


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh shit, Anna's back

EDIT*
And she was just murdered by The Walking Dead.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Abadon is back


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

>Anna Jay being carted off by the Dark Order to get initiated.

...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Abadon is back


When i saw her on dark i was legitimately disturbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Anna Jay being carted off by the Dark Order to get initiated.
> 
> ...




Colt will save her.....or become Doom Doom Cult Cobana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> When i saw her on dark i was legitimately disturbed


Thats why she got like 500k views of her match with Shida. She legit is scary as hell.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

that was my first time seeing Abadon. Yeah, she's over with me.
Mostly because I'm into creepy or dark shit in my wrasslin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Colt will save her.....or become Doom Doom Cult Cobana


Colt finna get his banana cabanaed


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2020)

That first match was decent.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Colt finna get his banana cabanaed


Fuck


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

JB vs MJF truly being built as the future . Nice.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Decent match from MJF & Gunn.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

That's... not social distancing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Big Swole about to send Britt to the trash


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Swole about to BLM the FUCK out of Baker.
Deserves it for pausing her friendship with Schiavone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Ricky Starks !!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Cody what're you doing...?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Something wild from the indies....David Starr apparently was abusive to exs and even admitted to raping someone.


Gtfo, this is legit?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats why I never fuck drunk chicks


But if you’re drunk it cancels out right?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Not familiar with Starks. How is he?

EDIT*
I like his theme


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not familiar with Starks. How is he?
> 
> EDIT*
> I like his theme


Hes sammy meets mjf

Fav dude from nwa


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Gtfo, this is legit?


Yep. Its on Twitter


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

If nothing else, Cody's exceptional at fucking himself up, jeebus, that rope bump



Zhen Chan said:


> *Hes sammy meets mjf*
> 
> Fav dude from nwa



PogFuckingChamp


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

This match is ugly, but in a good way. Enjoying it the most out of everything tonight (aside from Abadon)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Really fun match. Ricky was great.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

That was a solid debut for Starks, is he signed full time?

E: For a former amateur wrestler Cody leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to chain wrestling, that was the only spot I wasn’t a fan of.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a solid debut for Starks, is he signed full time?


Nah he's just here for the challenge.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a solid debut for Starks, is he signed full time?



Given how it was advertised, I'm gonna assume no. Which is a shame, because yeah, I think that was my favorite match of this TNT title meme so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Given how it was advertised, I'm gonna assume no. Which is a shame, because yeah, I think that was my favorite match of this TNT title meme so far.


They would sign him but they need depth in the women's division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Lmao the Bucks threw their entrance gear to Cutler, what a fucking geek.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a solid debut for Starks, is he signed full time?
> 
> E: For a former amateur wrestler Cody leaves a lot to be desired when it comes to chain wrestling, that was the only spot I wasn’t a fan of.


Starks nwa contract just ran out

Hes a free agent


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They would sign him but they need depth in the women's division.


I’d prefer they use the best prospect available approach. Just because they have a need for women shouldn’t mean they sign the best of what’s available, if what’s available is junk to begin with.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Starks nwa contract just ran out
> 
> Hes a free agent


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d prefer they use the best prospect available approach. Just because they have a need for women shouldn’t mean they sign the best of what’s available, if what’s available is junk to begin with.


Guess thats true but their prospects are very green and have little to no experience in ring... Thats why Anna Jay getting a push along with Abadon.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Not a fan of how busy this match is, tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Poor Jimmy .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


>


It could make up for the jeff cob fuck up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Not a big fan of that tag team angle at the end, came off cheesy and forced.

Brian Cage speaks like Ultimate Warrior without the cocaine.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> It could make up for the jeff cob fuck up


Jeff was never gonna sign. Dude liked being a mercenary.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

That was a mess.

Taz and the Machine bringin' us back


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a big fan of that tag team angle at the end, came of cheesy and forced.
> 
> Brian Cage speaks like Ultimate Warrior without the cocaine.



Maybe I'm being influenced by Taima chat, but Cage's promo was very reminiscent of the Zandig meme, complete with body language.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Oh shit Lucha vs Wardlow. 

Hoss fight!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

When is Fyter Fest?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit Lucha vs Wardlow.
> 
> Hoss fight!!


BIG MEATY MEN SLAPPING MEAT


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When is Fyter Fest?


Um. 2 weeks?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When is Fyter Fest?


July 1st and 8th.

On TNT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn who is that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol I knew . Swole took out the trash.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn who is that?


Rebal. She used to work at Impact.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Britt in the trash, like the waifu she is, her true home.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

Drake Maverick leaving on a stretcher.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

Watching the NXT main event.  Sasha makes these other girls look like rookies.  Including Bayley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2020)

I kinda switched to NXT around the halfway mark and haven't switched back. What I miss in the 2nd hour of AEW?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

The only story AEW is telling at the moment is the QT/Allie story.  The tag title match should have been the main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I kinda switched to NXT around the halfway mark and haven't switched back. What I miss in the 2nd hour of AEW?


Cody vs Former NWA tv champ Ricky starks, Britt thrown in the trash by Swole, cage vs Mox build up, Young Bucks vs Havoc and Kip and right now Best friends vs Le sex gods Jericho and Sammy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The only story AEW is telling at the moment is the QT/Allie story.  The tag title match should have been the main event.


The story of ME is that Jericho hates OC with a passion and was built up three weeks ago to this.match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The only story AEW is telling at the moment is the QT/Allie story.  The tag title match should have been the main event.


If you put 1 Jobber with 3 mid carders you can’t justify having that as the ME.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I kinda switched to NXT around the halfway mark and haven't switched back. What I miss in the 2nd hour of AEW?


Solid Cody match, some shitty promos, and currently a pretty good tag main event.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Lol ref telling Jericho he sucks


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

I enjoyed that women’s tag title match.  I know the match with the Iconics won’t be this good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Come on AEW, Mid career kicks out of a bat to the stomach and a SSP, just for a fake finish? I still think the right team won but that was too far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

OC actually pissed. You done goofed Jericho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jericho vs OC is a match I’m looking forward to, not gonna lie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

Io Shirai beating up Bayley and Sasha was a fun way to end the episode.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Decent episode of Dynamite.
A step down from last week imo, but there was still stuff to like.

OJ bein' too tart to handle to finish the show was...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

I see that Penelope Ford is getting a title opportunity.  Good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> ck



This post made me laugh so hard I might need to be taken to a local medical facility.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cody vs Former NWA tv champ Ricky starks, Britt thrown in the trash by Swole, cage vs Mox build up, Young Bucks vs Havoc and Kip and right now Best friends vs Le sex gods Jericho and Sammy


hmm I think I alt tabbed during Bucks vs Jimmy Havoc and Kip. Then I came back near of the main event tag to see Jericho get whipped up by orange cassidy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

@Shirker

@Kisame3rd14

wish granted 

@Zhen Chan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker
> 
> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Shirker
> 
> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah


Cant wait for some fire starks promos


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Tony Khan making moves as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> hmm I think I alt tabbed during Bucks vs Jimmy Havoc and Kip. Then I came back near of the main event tag to see Jericho get whipped up by orange cassidy.


Jimmy Havoc has that affect on most wrestling fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jimmy Havoc has that affect on most wrestling fans.


I just need my Moxley vs Havoc death match and then I'll hope to see him in single's for the TNT title only

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I just need my Moxley vs Havoc death match and then I'll hope to see him in single's for the TNT title only


I appreciate your enthusiasm, I’m just not his biggest fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2020)

Aliyahs new nose is dope

At least a point and a half hotter


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I appreciate your enthusiasm, I’m just not his biggest fan.


It's cool man. I get some stuff in AEW isn't for everyone, that's sorta why they have different genres of wrestling. To see what you do like.

Glad that Ricky is back cause he's got Lance and Scorpio Sky who want to wrestle him


----------



## OLK (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn Anna Jay got a fat ass


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This post made me laugh so hard I might need to be taken to a local medical facility.


Poor Drake Maverick got sent to a local medical facility.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2020)

Damn missed the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

Britt Baker is still like the number one personality in AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Britt Baker is still like the number one personality in AEW.


I know I’m in the minority here but I just don’t buy it. We already know she’s a failed baby face that had to turn, now it feels like an act opposed to the real deal.

IMO Guevara has the most buyable personality in AEW and by extension the best character work. I think a close second would be Ortiz from PnP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2020)

I can’t believe that MVP has been a bright spot on Raw.  I didn’t expect that when they brought him back a few months ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2020)

for people that think Meltzer is all In on AEW.


----------



## OLK (Jun 17, 2020)

Anna Jay getting the promising rookie hype complete with buildup vid only to get squashed and be recruited into a cult is good stuff


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> for people that think Meltzer is all In on AEW.


In all fairness, one love tap doesn’t really hold up to five or so years of swallowing west coast indies and AEW. It’s no secret that Dave shows bias to his sources, even those in WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> In all fairness, one love tap doesn’t really hold up to five or so years of swallowing west coast indies and AEW. It’s no secret that Dave shows bias to his sources, even those in WWE.


I know but people act like Meltzer just loves AEW unconditional when he too has his own criticisms of it. You're on the ball though.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> for people that think Meltzer is all In on AEW.



I... can't really find it in me to pay too much attention to the people who genuinely believe that.
He tends to get pretty critical of the show's booking.



Rukia said:


> Poor Drake Maverick got sent to a local medical facility.



>Spends weeks earning his job back in a world of economic downturn just to be able to wrestle again.
>Immediately has that taken away by three Mexicans

This is the future liberals want.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 18, 2020)

Kevin Owens has opted out of WWE tapings for the time being.



His wife's grandfather passed away from COVID-19 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Kevin Owens has opted out of WWE tapings for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> His wife's grandfather passed away from COVID-19 a few weeks ago.


And let’s face it, for an “athelete” he’s not in the best shape.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And let’s face it, for an “athelete” he’s not in the best shape.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Kevin Owens has opted out of WWE tapings for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> His wife's grandfather passed away from COVID-19 a few weeks ago.



this is bullshit

they should have done this with Fat Nia too. she's absolutely in no shape at all, that fat fuck.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And let’s face it, for an “athelete” he’s not in the best shape.


If you tried to wrestle a 40 minute match you would die

Dudes not viscera


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If you tried to wrestle a 40 minute match you would die
> 
> Dudes not viscera


Well no shit I’m your average joe that drinks soda with dinner and orders fast food once a week, my career path doesn’t involve me lifting anything or anyone over 10lbs.

 KO is an alleged professional wrestler, yet cried to ROH’s front office and took a break because they asked him to cut 10 lbs. That’s pretty fucking pathetic considering appearance is in a professional wrestlers job description, so much so that terms are written into their contracts surrounding that same issue.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Well no shit I’m your average joe that drinks soda with dinner and orders fast food once a week, my career path doesn’t involve me lifting anything or anyone over 10lbs.
> 
> KO is an alleged professional wrestler, yet cried to ROH’s front office and took a break because they asked him to cut 10 lbs. That’s pretty fucking pathetic considering appearance is in a professional wrestlers job description, so much so that terms are written into their contracts surrounding that same issue.


And yet he is still a top level performer, so obviously losing 10 lbs wasnt nessicary

Actually im pretty sure hes even fatter now


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2020)

I’m surprised you wouldn’t naturally be thinner as a side effect of the work. Unless he has a medical issue.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> And yet he is still a top level performer, so obviously losing 10 lbs wasnt nessicary
> 
> Actually im pretty sure hes even fatter now


I’m sure they didn’t tell him to lose weight because of stamina issues or poor performance, but because of appearance issues. He’s still a top level performer with a bottom tier appearance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m surprised you wouldn’t naturally be thinner as a side effect of the work. Unless he has a medical issue.


Kofi said kev purposely avoids cardio, and im guessing theres alot of beer involved


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m surprised you wouldn’t naturally be thinner as a side effect of the work. Unless he has a medical issue.


You would think but he’s on the record stating that instead of drugs or alcohol, he eats when he gets upset.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> And yet he is still a top level performer, so obviously losing 10 lbs wasnt nessicary
> 
> Actually im pretty sure hes even fatter now



Chris Hero is pretty much unmitigated proof that the cosmetic aspect of wrestling is somewhat poorly thought out.

But hey it'll persist, so whatevs.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> You would think but he’s on the record stating that instead of drugs or alcohol, he eats when he gets upset.



Relatable tbh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Chris Hero is pretty much unmitigated proof that the cosmetic aspect of wrestling is somewhat poorly thought out.
> 
> But hey it'll persist, so whatevs.


Hero was one of my immediate favorite wrestlers in the world after seeing him once in ROH. With that being said, I felt secondhand embarrassment for him the first time I seen him in NXT. I know he has a condition but at that point it’s time to hang it up and transition into a producer/agent role.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

So a conglomerate of female British wrestlers and fans have compiled a list of 40 men that they consider to be predators in the Indy scene. Expect all hell to break loose soon.

E: A woman has alluded to Jordan Devlin and another has named “Mikey Whiplash”, and another has named El Ligero, Alex Pownell now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

WWE has just called an emergency meeting in regards to damage control for NXTUK 


In reality though most of these accusations boil down to drunk men coming on to women who have an excuse for why they didn’t say something at the time. Unfortunately for the men accused its 2020 and they’re going to feel the wrath of the almighty cancel culture.

E: Jordan Devlin is going to be canned. Now they’re coming for Marty Scurll and Joey Ryan.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2020)

AEW and NXT.  Solid ratings this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Say bye bye to hager


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Tyler Bate is on the list for being drunk and attempting to pick a chick up at the bar? The fuck.

Cornette and his wife Stacy are now accused for grooming during OVW.

This shit is getting ugly, my popcorn is bottomless.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tyler Bate is on the list for being drunk and attempting to pick a chick up at the bar? The fuck.
> 
> Cornette and his wife Stacy are now accused for grooming during OVW.
> 
> This shit is getting ugly, my popcorn is bottomless.


This isnt even the first time cornette and his wife have popped up


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2020)

Is there a link to this list @Kisame3rd14


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

@Nemesis 


It’s literally growing by the second.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Tyler bate is going to be fine

Marty scrull is apparently a borderline pedofile though


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> This isnt even the first time cornette and his wife have popped up


Really? I always had the feeling Cornette and his wife Stacy we’re into some freak shit but Cornette being a cuck? That’s news to me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Really? I always had the feeling Cornette and his wife Stacy we’re into some freak shit but Cornette being a cuck? That’s news to me.


Yeah like a year or 2 ago someone was raising a big fuss about it but it never caught on and they went away


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

PAC, Finn, Walter, and ZSJ remain unblemished for now. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2020)

That’s just part of the business.  That’s how I felt about the Paige tapes too.

now if there are legitimate rapes or victims that were drugged or something.  Then that is a problem.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Stacy Cornette


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2020)

Not surprised by Enzo and Del Rio on there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That’s just part of the business.  That’s how I felt about the Paige tapes too.
> 
> now if there are legitimate rapes or victims that were drugged or something.  Then that is a problem.


More than half these stories are just drunk guys hitting on women that were more than happy to fuck them until they seen you can retroactively use those stories for social credit. Their mothers probably conquered entire territories in their heyday.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

One of the most highly replied to tweets, the girl who outed Coffey and some guy name “jack sexsmith” posted an onlyfans link yesterday but nobody is talking about that


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> PAC, Finn, Walter, and ZSJ remain unblemished for now. Fingers crossed.


I dont even think walter knows whats happening

He only follows his wifes account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 18, 2020)

Joe Coffey has just been Eviscerated, not going to post the link because it’s NSFW but holy shit. Those drunk texts at 4am will get you caught up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 18, 2020)

Teddy HEart  either I'm out of the loop but I remember Hart being without the E


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Teddy HEart  either I'm out of the loop but I remember Hart being without the E


The family threatened him and he had tl change the spelling


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

Why isn’t Nia suspended for putting her hands on an official?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2020)

Been gone Wed so I'll be catching up on AEW Dynamite when it shows up on SLING.  But looking at the past page what in the world is happening?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

Carmella likes getting pissed on?  Say what?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Carmella likes getting pissed on?  Say what?



Must have been what sealed the deal with her going out with Graves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2020)

WWE has her signed I think but haven't seen her on TV.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Naked pics of cornettes wife on twitter incase you ever wanted to gouge out your eyeballs


----------



## OLK (Jun 19, 2020)

You mean the business full of carnies is trashy?! I'm shocked I tell you. Absolutely shocked


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2020)

Matt Riddle now among the accused.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Been gone Wed so I'll be catching up on AEW Dynamite when it shows up on SLING.  But looking at the past page what in the world is happening?


People getting exposed . While some have evidence others are awaiting to see if they will show some.


Jack Gallagher and Chuck Taylor are now the newest accused


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

OLK said:


> You mean the business full of carnies is trashy?! I'm shocked I tell you. Absolutely shocked


There’s some really fucked up shit that has come to the light, Marty Scurlls kiddy parties, Cornettes wife being the OVWs turnstile, the David Starr stuff, and the girls that were 12-17 being groomed. However, more than half of the accusations are drunk guys trying to bring chicks to their room or even in Coffeys case late night fishing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

I have been thinking about Randy Orton tbh.  But maybe he doesn’t go after the girls that are just coming into the business?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have been thinking about Randy Orton tbh.  But maybe he doesn’t go after the girls that are just coming into the business?


Different generation of women back then. Today’s women are being told that if a guy comes on to them at a bar, that’s sexual harassment. God forbid a 21 year old randy dropping his towel or walking backstage naked in today’s society, that would be multiple counts of rape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Different generation of women back then. Today’s women are being told that if a guy comes on to them at a bar, that’s sexual harassment. God forbid a 21 year old randy dropping his towel or walking backstage naked in today’s society, that would be multiple counts of rape.


You forgot him shitting in the women's handbags..  Though in today's society it may be considered a form of art expression.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Vals voice has just the right amount of annoying where instead of grating your nerves its like a nice scratch


----------



## Artist (Jun 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE has her signed I think but haven't seen her on TV.


Damn!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Sold a couple shares of WWE I’ll buy back in as soon as the news hits mainstream and the stock tanks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE has her signed I think but haven't seen her on TV.


should have went to aew instead where her ass could be in full view.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dave Lagana stepped down, all NWA production is halted. Yay cancel culture!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dave Lagana stepped down, all NWA production is halted. Yay cancel culture!


To be fair going to jail would put a tack in that boot anyway


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> To be fair going to jail would put a tack in that boot anyway


No doubt, I just don’t care for the retroactive victim complex. The men and women who didn’t speak up during the time of the alleged incidents need to take their blame for Willful neglect, which allowed these actions continue.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No doubt, I just don’t care for the retroactive victim complex. The men and women who didn’t speak up during the time of the alleged incidents need to take their blame for Willful neglect, which allowed these actions continue.


I cant speak for other countries but in the usa sex crimes are handled so badly there is almosr no point in reporting. They have untested rape kits going back over a decade, you really think they are going to put more effort into investigating less heinous crimes


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

I got deported from Drag's discord server.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I cant speak for other countries but in the usa sex crimes are handled so badly there is almosr no point in reporting.


Stop it. That’s the narrative that cancel culture uses to prop itself up but it’s junk. If you’re a contributing member of society and aren’t at risk to be deported, the legal system is the primary course of action you have at your disposal. Even if you just file a report and take a rape kit you still have proof that you attempted to seek a proper resolution regardless of how it’s handled on the legal end. 

I mean shit, even with the entire BLM and ACAB movement, one of the SJW’s primary takes right now is that police who knew of corruption and didn’t report are contributing to the problem. Somehow it’s not the same for alleged victims? Sounds like a glass house situation to me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Stop it. That’s the narrative that cancel culture uses to prop itself up but it’s junk. If you’re a contributing member of society and aren’t at risk to be deported, the legal system is the primary course of action you have at your disposal. Even if you just file a report and take a rape kit you still have proof that you attempted to seek a proper resolution regardless of how it’s handled on the legal end.
> 
> I mean shit, even with the entire BLM and ACAB movement, one of the SJW’s primary takes right now is that police who knew of corruption and didn’t report are contributing to the problem. Somehow it’s not the same for alleged victims? Sounds like a glass house situation to me.


Youre misunderstanding my postion . I 100% beleive you should get the justice system involved but I also believe all claims should be taken seriously and investigated  honestly and throughly. And we have a mountain of statistics to indicate that the arent. So I can see why people wouldnt bother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

RIDDLE vs AJ


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Riddle wins.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Riddle dominated AJ like his lawyer is dominating those accusations.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Lol Lucha House party are back.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

these ladies can alll get it. even Tamina


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> these ladies can alll get it. even Tamina


Eh

2008 tamina can get it


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Wyatt vigniettes are fun.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Bray flips the switch and he’s back to being the best thing in wrestling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

Guys....someone posted actual evidence that Velveteen Dream is a pedo. I wont share here ...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Interesting how fast that Dream situation became quiet, I figured the “victims” were paid off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Guys....someone posted actual evidence that Velveteen Dream is a pedo. I wont share here ...


What evidence


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Interesting how fast that Dream situation became quiet, I figured the “victims” were paid off.





Zhen Chan said:


> What evidence




All right... Guess Ill show you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

Read through his thread.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

Dream is done, now that’s some true predatory shit that needs to be shut down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

Yea.... Pretty fucked up shit man.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2020)

Audible groan here as you know it will be either Asuka losing title or Nia interference


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

it’s true though that people that make false accusations should be harshly punished.  Probably even with jail time,


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2020)

Dang and I liked Dream too, just hope Keith Lee hasn't done any foul shit too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 19, 2020)

False accusers should face the same charges as the falsely accused.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Dang and I liked Dream too, just hope Keith Lee hasn't done any foul shit too.



I dont think he's done anything bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

God bless the NXT trainees.  They were cheering like their jobs depending on it tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Audible groan here as you know it will be either Asuka losing title or Nia interference


Nia Interference.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

Daniel Bryan is actually a pretty decent actor.  I always believe that he doesn’t like whomever he is feuding with.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2020)

Nwa talent free for bookings until jan 2021



Thunda rossa coming to aew boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Such a dope theme


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> it’s true though that people that make false accusations should be harshly punished.  Probably even with jail time,



I think we need to be careful between differentiating what might be a false accusation and an unproven one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2020)

I enjoyed the Matt Riddle/AJ Styles Lumberjack Match.  The finish detracted from the match.  But this was still good.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 19, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I think we need to be careful between differentiating what might be a false accusation and an unproven one.


I think if Town and county resources are spent investigating and it turns out to be a fraudulent accusation and resources are wasted, I wouldn't object to community service be the sentence.

I don't want them to get jail time because that would waste taxpayer money and services.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

Mandy Rose is hot.  But she seemed uncomfortable on Miz TV.  She is probably uncomfortable as a babyface tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

I have to admit Bayley volunteering Sasha for the match against Nikki tonight was pretty funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit Bayley volunteering Sasha for the match against Nikki tonight was pretty funny.



Gotta get the split started, then have it not happen like the last 1000 times


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2020)

Welp incoming Nia run in and inevitable thriple threat at the next PPV then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

So about this rapist list I've heard about.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

Gentlemen Jack Gallagher!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit Bayley volunteering Sasha for the match against Nikki tonight was pretty funny.



WWE actually building for that inevitable break up.   Probably setting for their match to happen at Summer Slam and hopefully they turn on each other fully in late July so that Sasha can at least have on her record that she held a title for close to or a bit over a month.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

I hope Sasha is the one that stays heel.

but that doesn’t seem like the story they are telling.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

And I am out for AEW Dark next week.  The advertised matches do nothing for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

The worst stuff I looked into on twitter involves Travis Banks.  He’s going to have a hard time finding any kind of career after this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2020)

Raiden said:


>



Ya'll keep playin yourselves.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The worst stuff I looked into on twitter involves Travis Banks.  He’s going to have a hard time finding any kind of career after this.


Idk I’m kind of over the whole “abuse of power” cliche. Sure a boss can threaten your career but he’s a trainer so doesn’t that mean she was paying to go to that school? Sounds to me like he fooled her into thinking they were in a relationship, which is neither here nor there until you consider her age.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So about this rapist list I've heard about.



IT'S NOT THE GREATEST


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Idk I’m kind of over the whole “abuse of power” cliche. Sure a boss can threaten your career but he’s a trainer so doesn’t that mean she was paying to go to that school? Sounds to me like he fooled her into thinking they were in a relationship, which is neither here nor there until you consider her age.


I haven’t really seen the dates when all of this happened.  But Millie was like a 15 year old wrestler.  So Banks could really be in trouble here.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t really seen the dates when all of this happened.  But Millie was like a 15 year old wrestler.  So Banks could really be in trouble here.


Woah I thought she said 17? I guess it’s semantics though because both ages are too young.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Woah I thought she said 17? I guess it’s semantics though because both ages are too young.



If it is in the uk then from a legal perspective 17 is over the age of consent (AoC is 16 in England, Scotland and Wales, 17 in Northern Ireland) . Which means different charges can be brought up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> If it is in the uk then from a legal perspective 17 is over the age of consent (AoC is 16 in England, Scotland and Wales, 17 in Northern Ireland) . Which means different charges can be brought up


I did read that age of consent laws in the UK have a clause where they’re nullified under certain situations where there elder is considered to be in a power position. It was cited on one of the accusers tweet threads.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sports illustrated picked up the stories, wait for WWE’s stock to free fall and then cash in.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I did read that age of consent laws in the UK have a clause where they’re nullified under certain situations where there elder is considered to be in a power position. It was cited on one of the accusers tweet threads.



I'll be fair with you, I've not read through all the tweets simply because it's just making me madder at what has been going on behind closed doors that somehow it was allowed to go on for this long.  But yes the power position does change things alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ya'll keep playin yourselves.



I never thought it would change but is still ridiculous that his ideas are rejected when they literally show the same thing every week.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'll be fair with you, I've not read through all the tweets simply because it's just making me madder at what has been going on behind closed doors that somehow it was allowed to go on for this long.



Same tbh.
Taking a bit of a break from wrasslin' and wrasslin' related news for a few days because of it. Got enough shit in life killin' my mood atm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gibbs !!!


----------



## OLK (Jun 20, 2020)

Somehow Lawler remains free


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2020)

OLK said:


> Somehow Lawler remains free



God's a funny dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Same tbh.
> Taking a bit of a break from wrasslin' and wrasslin' related news for a few days because of it. Got enough shit in life killin' my mood atm.


hope you're all right bro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I'll be fair with you, I've not read through all the tweets simply because it's just making me madder at what has been going on behind closed doors that somehow it was allowed to go on for this long.  But yes the power position does change things alot.


I agree that the culture enables this kind of behavior *but* I’m firm in my stance that this has been a well known “secret” for years.

Much like how everyone has known for years how Hollywood was perverted/queer.

.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2020)

Jake I have let your trolling slide for a long time since bants and sport go hand in hand but I will not tolerate bs of "rape being subjective" and conspiracy of women being in position of priveledge and special rights.  So knock that shit off now.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 21, 2020)

I find it hard to believe someone when instead of going to the authorities they instead plaster these stories on the internet for possibly millions to see, Riddle's case being an example of someone who is just vindictive and obsessed for a guy who has no interest and not only that, has a restraining order against, soon as this came out she went silent lol. 

Oh yeah, Joey Ryan's response since he apparently did a nono as well..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Not a big fan of Joey Ryan the person or the gimmick but he is a well spoken Individual that sounds like he’s the victim of being stuck in between two completely different era’s. The previous era where men were men and women were women and the new era where men are sexual abusers and women are victims. I can’t say I’m surprised he was part of a stable named “cancel culture”, seems appropriate.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a big fan of Joey Ryan the person or the gimmick but he is a well spoken Individual that sounds like he’s the victim of being stuck in between two completely different era’s. The previous era where men were men and women were women and the new era where men are sexual abusers and women are victims. I can’t say I’m surprised he was part of a stable named “cancel culture”, seems appropriate.



Yeah no that's just bull crap.  Back in the day, it was men had rights, women had less.  If a woman was raped or beaten in their relationship they just had to accept it.  Now they finally have the ability socially to call out without having society as a large going "It's your fault."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah no that's just bull crap.  Back in the day, it was men had rights, women had less.  If a woman was raped or beaten in their relationship they just had to accept it.  Now they finally have the ability socially to call out without having society as a large going "It's your fault."


You ever heard of the term “ring rat”? The Rock and Roll express would have their crotch area grabbed 60 times between the time they made it from the stage set to the ring area. Where’s the tears for them? 

Wrestling is an entertainment industry, nobody is arguing sexual assault Is justified, the point is that at some point people need to take the responsibility for their own actions and the environment they frequented. Would a man go to a strip club and claim assault or indecent behavior if a woman was exposing themselves there? I think not.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

oh god Sasha and Bayley vs Jericho and Sammy on Twitter is hilarious


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2020)

So basically Undertaker has stated he's retired unless Vince calls out of desperation.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The worst stuff I looked into on twitter involves Travis Banks.  He’s going to have a hard time finding any kind of career after this.


Dream's is worse.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 21, 2020)

OLK said:


> Somehow Lawler remains free


Don't forget  Pat Patterson.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So basically Undertaker has stated he's retired unless Vince calls out of desperation.



So technically when the Saudi shows start happening again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2020)

Vince is probably going to have a conniption about this.  I thought fraternizing with the enemy was forbidden by company edict.   Welp what is Vince going to do to them, have them oversell to the Iconics.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Dream's is worse.


The craziest part is he was almost talking in character; “My interactions are sacred and private”. The fuck?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp what is Vince going to do to them, have them oversell to the Iconics.



That’s a low blow. I’d rather watch 1000 hours of this than anything AEW or NXT’s women have to offer.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2020)

Billie Kay is the worst wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2020)

And they have really bad memories in this company if they forgot that they had to hide the Iconics for two months the last time they were tag champions.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Billie Kay is the worst wrestler on the roster.


She’s still millions of times more entertaining as a character than Io Shirai and anyone of the Indy/joshi “talent” AEW is putting on the screen.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And they have really bad memories in this company if they forgot that they had to hide the Iconics for two months the last time they were tag champions.



They weren't being hidden.  Peyton Royce was being punished for marrying Shawn Spears.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> She’s still millions of times more entertaining as a character than Io Shirai and anyone of the Indy/joshi “talent” AEW is putting on the screen.



Iiconics are booked intentionally to be bad.  It's their gimmick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Iiconics are booked intentionally to be bad. It's their gimmick


I’m not disagreeing with that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince is probably going to have a conniption about this.  I thought fraternizing with the enemy was forbidden by company edict.   Welp what is Vince going to do to them, have them oversell to the Iconics.


Well Jericho and Sasha are close friends. Not like he could break that up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s a low blow.



But not _inaccurate _


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> But not _inaccurate _


Considering they have more character than any women non WWE main roster, I’d say so.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Considering they have more character than any women non WWE main roster, I’d say so.



You'll get no argument from me on that front.

That said, the hypothetical situation of having the women's tag champs job to the IIconics is tantamount to having Mox get bet up by the Librarian. I mean... I like them, and it'd be funny, but ultimately not the best idea.



Rukia said:


> And they have really bad memories in this company if they forgot that they had to hide the Iconics for two months the last time they were tag champions.



That stretch of time was pretty much the ultimate proof that the women's tag belts were introduced solely to "shut these broads up, already". I mean... it worked, so I guess I can't judge *too* harshly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not disagreeing with that.



Oh that was meant to be arguing against Rukia not you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2020)

I do not even get what I am seeing.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

The entire feed on that tweet...

Making Kpop stans sound more hardcore at banter than rasslin fans..


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2020)

Twitter fans of WWE women's wrestlers are a different breed.

I'm guessing it's because most of them are teenagers.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

much better


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That said, the hypothetical situation of having the women's tag champs job to the IIconics is tantamount to having Mox get bet up by the Librarian. I mean... I like them, and it'd be funny, but ultimately not the best idea.


I’d argue it’s not that bad, more along the lines of having Marko Stunt in matches against legitimate talent.

In kayfabe the IIconics were tag champs, so that at least puts them in the same league as future tag champs, especially those going through a breakup angle.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

Joey is officially cancelled, more nonos apparently


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Joey is officially cancelled, more nonos apparently


Good, he was just as detrimental to the wrestling business inside the ring as he was outside of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

I didn’t like Joey Ryan.  Glad his career is pretty much over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not even get what I am seeing.


Not up there anymore after Sammy got caught saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks.


----------



## OLK (Jun 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not up there anymore after Sammy got caught saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks.


what


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not up there anymore after Sammy got caught saying he wanted to rape Sasha Banks.


Oops.  Probably didn’t remember what he said previously.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Oops.  Probably didn’t remember what he said previously.


It’s a shame.  Because I thought that was friendly banter between WWE and AEW.  And I thought everyone was basically putting each other over.

He should ask Jericho for Sasha’s number and try to call her up and apologize.  Just explain, I thought you were incredibly hot and I made an immature joke over an issue that is no laughing matter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

OLK said:


> what





Rukia said:


> It’s a shame.  Because I thought that was friendly banter between WWE and AEW.  And I thought everyone was basically putting each other over.
> 
> He should ask Jericho for Sasha’s number and try to call her up and apologize.  Just explain, I thought you were incredibly hot and I made an immature joke over an issue that is no laughing matter.



Basically he said it 4 years ago on a podcast trying to say how hot Sasha was. The moron didnt figure there's better ways to say you want sasha that aren't creepy as fuck way. 

But yea sucks cause as you said ...started off tame which felt like a nice relief. Guess 2020 is about no chill.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Will Sammy be cancelled next? God I hope not, he’s one of AEWs best prospects and performers right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

No, probably not.  He might need to change his tag team name though.  Probably will have to issue a public apology too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Will Sammy be cancelled next? God I hope not, he’s one of AEWs best prospects and performers right now.



It's cancel culture, chances are someone is going to complain about something even if it happen years ago and that person has clout of sorts. 

Literally the main reason I do not have any accounts on any of social media platforms despite friends and family nagging me to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

it's getting really weird with Sammy.


the people who want him fired are Sasha stans  and WWE fans . Yet I ask them about Velveteen Dream and NXT UK and they don't say shit.


Twitter is cancer but also wrestling had cancer and it's getting treatment by exposing the real scum .


Shit had to go down either way to have it get better.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Sasha fans are some of the fans you don’t want to cross.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m a pretty big Sasha fan.  I hope she takes it easy on Sammy and doesn’t call for him to be fired or anything.

but I also think it is essential that he at least tries to reach out to her.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d argue it’s not that bad, more along the lines of having Marko Stunt in matches against legitimate talent.
> 
> In kayfabe the IIconics were tag champs, so that at least puts them in the same league as future tag champs, especially those going through a breakup angle.



Marko Stunt should be fighting SJW his entire career. Those two twigs are the perfect match lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha fans are some of the fans you don’t want to cross.



You are always going to have zealots that are going to take things too far for their fandom.  Avoid them like the plague I say.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Alexa and Sasha in particular have thousands of white knights.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

I don't know how wrestling is gonna survive, by the end of this year, there's not gonna be any star power left with all this petty cancelling lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Cornette has me in tears right now, if I wasn’t a fan already I sure am now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cornette has me in tears right now, if I wasn’t a fan already I sure am now.


Cornette also has allegations of him forcing former wrestlers to sleep with his wife to get better booking.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

Booking where, didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Booking where, didn't seem worth it.


Apparently in his promotions he used to run.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

Another one with lack of actual evidence, seems like there's also fake screenshots in this case too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Another one with lack of actual evidence, seems like there's also fake screenshots in this case too


I mean nudes of his wife are widely available

Cant fake that as easily as doctoring text messages


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

There’s some retired rat that has alleged 6 different scenarios of where she was 16 years old, drunk, and was taken advantage of. The fuck is going on?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I mean nudes of his wife are widely available
> 
> Cant fake that as easily as doctoring text messages



Is it a crime to send nude pictures as an adult to another adult?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cornette also has allegations of him forcing former wrestlers to sleep with his wife to get better booking.


I’m literally talking about today’s podcast where he addresses those bullshit accusations.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is it a crime to send nude pictures as an adult to another adult?


When said person woth pictures is corroberating that there was sexual extortion for booking its kind of a giant fucking red flag

Other than a video of cornette saying fuck my wife or you get squashed what do you want?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> When said person woth pictures is corroberating that there was sexual extortion for booking its kind of a giant fucking red flag
> 
> Other than a video of cornette saying fuck my wife or you get squashed what do you want?


From what was revealed you have a man talking dirty to her and her sending pictures, there is no evidence of coercion just hearsay on that front. Then when you couple in the fact that one of the alleged “victims” had responded by saying that he never gave his conversations or pictures to the accuser and that he was never coerced, the evidence is mounted in JC’s favor.

Tidbit; it’s a well known fact during cornette’s first tenure in OVW, WWE decided who he would and would not push.

His second stint was a handshake deal with Danny Davis, when the promotion was dying and his only responsibilities were writing for television.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## OLK (Jun 22, 2020)

So Sammy just made a creepy joke years ago. No big deal

Edit: Damn he got suspended for that???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

OLK said:


> So Sammy just made a creepy joke years ago. No big deal
> 
> Edit: Damn he got suspended for that???


AEW’s fan base is largely white men 18-30, they have to be as “inclusive” as possible to appease their fan base. They use social justice as a form of camouflage to hide their audience from the fact they are owned by a big time trump supporter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m literally talking about today’s podcast where he addresses those bullshit accusations.



Ah ok


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW’s fan base is largely white men 18-30, they have to be as “inclusive” as possible to appease their fan base. They use social justice as a form of camouflage to hide their audience from the fact they are owned by a big time trump supporter.


Just so you know , WWE stans were the biggest complainers of Sammy.


Especially Sasha bank stans. 


Some want him fired.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Until further notice


Wowza


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

That is way too extreme for a 4 year old comment, AEW wokeness will be its undoing.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Big blow to AEW as far as their television product is concerned.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just so you know , WWE stans were the biggest complainers of Sammy.
> 
> 
> Especially Sasha bank stans.
> ...


That’s because people outside of wrestling actually know Sasha Banks and WWE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ziggler is a pillar of the worst era in wrestling history, what’s the deal here?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

So Raw open up with Drew and a wild ZIggler appears...... wait he was traded to Raw along with Rhoode for AJ Style.  And now a match for Extreme Rulesj.......... the fuck!?    Dammit Vince, have Bruce put some thought instead of going to the tried out and run into the ground throw away guy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Nia Jax’s music sounds like something that’ll play during the preview of a lifetime movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nia Jax’s music sounds like something that’ll play during the preview of a lifetime movie.



Well isn't owned by the same company that owns USA Network so they can probably borrow from their OSTs.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Raw open up with Drew and a wild ZIggler appears...... wait he was traded to Raw along with Rhoode for AJ Style.  And now a match for Extreme Rulesj.......... the fuck!?    Dammit Vince, have Bruce put some thought instead of going to the tried out and run into the ground throw away guy.



They could have also at least tried to build to thr match tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

They gave her fat ass a chair to sit on so she didn’t blow up during the promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

The Truff is out to confront Jax...... for the what happen at a Royal Rumble probably?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Fuck sakes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

The hell Nia, I remember that match.  The one time you faced Flair you botch twice and almost concussed Charlotte.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

The upcomingg tag match is the perfect opportunity for me to heat up dinner.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The upcomingg tag match is the perfect opportunity for me to heat up dinner.



Already ate but am in a foul mood from this past Saturday.  Over half of Toonami is in reruns and fuck this Covid shit for stalling the dubbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Already ate but am in a foul mood from this past Saturday.  Over half of Toonami is in reruns and fuck this Covid shit for stalling the dubbs.


That sucks, what shows in particular?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That sucks, what shows in particular?



My Hero Academia went on repeat but are now showing new episodes.  Problem is there are only two episodes left before the season ends so waiting on an official word on what will be replacing it.  Mob Psycho and Paranoia Agent are also airing which are repeats as well.  JoJo Golden Wind is on hold due to the dubbs getting paused for the moment and in it's place is a shit series called Master Ballz.  The only two series airing new content dubbed are Black Clover and Shippuden.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They gave her fat ass a chair to sit on so she didn’t blow up during the promo.


I can't recall anyone this much of a non factor being this protected by wwe in recent memory. They're really out here giving her a chair to sit in when she talks because she's too damn overweight to stand in the ring long enough to do a segment before her feet start aching.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2020)

How many people are watching RAW?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Welp Street whatever won...... and I'm still sour.   And now the run in by Vega and her crew.... because Drew shat on them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

To think Impact Wrestling had these guys at one point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

I’d rather them not job out the street profits to Andrade and the pants guy. We already have a tag team angle on SmackDown with the women, how many do we need?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

How in the hell was Charlotte injured, just saw the brawl and Nia was attacking nowhere near that area unless Shane taught her Sage mode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Welp the Omni Flair vs Rasukas up now.  Guessing a screwy finish via Jax or that "injury" plays a part.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2020)

Lmao Asuka and Charlotte again? .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lmao Asuka and Charlotte again? .



It's the gift that makes people change the channel.    JD going to have a field day with this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2020)

Flair lost clean.... so of.  Miracles do happen, now lets have her complain about her arm and let's get the three way at the PPV.  Anyway, my court mandated community service for an hour and a half is almost done so see you guys this Wed...... probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Flair lost clean.... so of.  Miracles do happen, now lets have her complain about her arm and let's get the three way at the PPV.  Anyway, my court mandated community service for an hour and a half is almost done so see you guys this Wed...... probably.


Congratulations and start paying those traffic tickets!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

I turned the tv off last Monday before the Randy-Christian segment but Ric Flair preventing the audience from having to watch Christian wrestle should make him a face, right?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2020)

The greatest wrestling match ever?!...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Raw is the edge monologue show


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Flair lost clean.... so of.  Miracles do happen, now lets have her complain about her arm and let's get the three way at the PPV.  Anyway, my court mandated community service for an hour and a half is almost done so see you guys this Wed...... probably.



Nah that's not clean, they gave her an excuse of Nia.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wtf is this


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2020)

Lmao wtf.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 22, 2020)

If the 24/7 rules are paused during the match then wouldn’t Lashley’s interference be a DQ?

And can Natty just retire and become a trainer already?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If the 24/7 rules are paused during the match then wouldn’t Lashley’s interference be a DQ?
> 
> And can Natty just retire and become a trainer already?


With her work rate? Bro natty has another 10 years in her easy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 22, 2020)

Just wantef to share this lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2020)

Boooo

Fuck that swerve


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Apollo is making a mistake.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2020)

Sasha vs Asuka at Extreme Rules?  Okay.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 22, 2020)

Rasslers with shady pasts better repent now..


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha vs Asuka at Extreme Rules?  Okay.



Bailey helps Sasha win, next month Sasha loses to Charlotte


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2020)

Why is Ziggler getting a championship match?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> My Hero Academia went on repeat but are now showing new episodes.  Problem is there are only two episodes left before the season ends so waiting on an official word on what will be replacing it.  Mob Psycho and Paranoia Agent are also airing which are repeats as well.  JoJo Golden Wind is on hold due to the dubbs getting paused for the moment and in it's place is a shit series called Master Ballz.  The only two series airing new content dubbed are Black Clover and Shippuden.



You watch your mouth about Ball Masterz, sir!!!! I am loving your Morrigan set though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2020)

Can someone send Joey Ryan to Raw and scare the shit out of Nia? Lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> With her work rate? Bro natty has another 10 years in her easy


Just because you can do something, doesn’t mean you should. Being a good worker doesn’t mean she should be out there in the ring, Malenko and Lance knew when to give it up.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2020)

Charlotte is going to be out:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

More surgery Charlotte, seriously?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Charlotte is going to be out:


 
So that explains Nia attacking her backstage.   I thought it was to build a feud with Nia going into next week but this was to write her off TV.  

Also where is Bazzlegazzle, last time we saw her vamperic ass was beating Nattie and saying some words against Becky unless someone watching that segment got insulted and complained.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2020)

where the fuck is joey ryan when we really need him!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 23, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> where the fuck is joey ryan when we really need him!



His career may be done but at least there are the memories of having a crowd chant "Shake his dick!" and a man kissing it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> His career may be done but at least there are the memories of having a crowd chant "Shake his dick!" and a man kissing it.



wtf!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

Guy who “exposed” Cornette’s wife admits to photoshopping people into embarrassment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Guy who “exposed” Cornette’s wife admits to photoshopping people into embarrassment.



lol he must have been bribed for retracting his statement lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> lol he must have been bribed for retracting his statement lol


No this was a status he posted two years prior that people have dug up now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

_Goldberg voice_ Darby Allin, You’re next!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> _Goldberg voice_ Darby Allin, You’re next!


Really scraping the bottom now

Guess we are done with bombshells


----------



## Aesima (Jun 23, 2020)

Posting story on behalf of someone else...yep, getting desperate since the clout tank in this movement is running dry.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 23, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Posting story on behalf of someone else...yep, getting desperate since the clout tank in this movement is running dry.


Clout chasing aside, alot of real scumbags have been outted


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Really scraping the bottom now
> 
> Guess we are done with bombshells


The Darby Allin story reminds me a lot of the Teddy Hart story, asshole boyfriends. If that constitutes as sexual abuse then I don’t think I know a man or woman that hasn’t been abused.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2020)

I’m really pleased that Charlotte will be out for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2020)

Little Miss Bliss about to get a push!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 23, 2020)

Alexa deserves a good push IMO.  She's spent time in the middle of the pack it will be good to have someone not a horsewoman or a walking botchfest up there with Asuka.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2020)

I wouldn't mind seeing Nikki Cross or Liv Morgan get a push, or if they want a safer option of someone who has been the champ before, Alexa Bliss. But truthfully if Raw has Naomi or Lacey come over, that could freshen it up. 

What they could also do is have a Bianca/Asuka rivalry.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2020)

I think Bliss can sell a t-shirt and can talk.  I’m not sure about Lacey, Morgan, or Cross.  If you forced me to be sure; I would say that they can’t.

i do want a big proper feud between Sasha and Alexa at some point.  They have never really made the storyline about their dislike for one another dating back to NXT.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2020)

I never saw Taker live.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2020)

Two years ago Marty was a big deal.  But I guess he won’t be rejoining the elite after all.

does Khan look at these incidents and regret joining the « circus »?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I never saw Taker live.



Same here.  He was already a smackdown guy when I was able to go watch raw live. 

My gf though when we watch wrestling loves to rub in the fact when she lived in texas she went to both mania x7 (First Undertaker vs Triple h and Austin v Rock 2) and Mania 25 (Undertaker vs Hbk 1)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2020)

I did see Cena live.  So I think that’s pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I did see Cena live.  So I think that’s pretty good.



I still remember the main event of the raw I went to.  It was Evolution (post kicking out Orton) vs Edge, Hbk and he who must not be named.

Edge was turning into the angry heel at this point.  Also did get to see Bischoff and get the crowd chanting "You screwed Bret." to Hebner which to his credit played along since it was not during a match and jokingly argued with a guy dressed up as Bret.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2020)

I saw AJ Styles vs Cena.  Really good match with a bad finish.  AJ got DQ’d for using a chair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I never saw Taker live.



I did.  Wrestlemania X7  when he was in his American Badass gimmick and faced HHH.  You know the match that didn't happen when they were building the Taker/HHH feud some time later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2020)

I saw Goldberg tearing Christian in half lol


----------



## Aesima (Jun 24, 2020)

Chikara Roster quitting one after another.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Multiple people tested positive.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2020)

Two dozen?  I hope not.  That kind of number will lead to mandatory two week quarantines for a lot of people.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2020)

Vince right now "Roman I need you back, dammit pal I'll owe you one!" while Roman is basically saying "Wrestling isn't worth me or my family getting sick to COVID."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mox and QT both have secondhand exposure, they’re both staying home.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

So Sammy suspended and Mox and QT out for health precautions.  Ok lets see how AEW handles this.

Anyway, up first Wardlow vs Luchasaurus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Wardlow has some moves but was that last sequence botched.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

People selling for Mario’s strikes are embarrassing.

E: Cutler is on the ground literally smiling like a mark after every dive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Pretty fun match.  

Loved how high Marko flew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Umm, so how many people did Stunt take out.

Also everyone getting thrown off the stage.  So Wardlow wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

So JB and Lucha vs MJF and Wardlow for Fyter fest? Nice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Amazing the screwdriver is being used as a finisher here.  Cage must be hella strong is being allowed to do that move.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Sonny Kiss on dynamite? Kill me now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sonny Kiss on dynamite? Kill me now.



Equal opportunity I guess.  

Fuck sakes, Statlander out due to injure so SyFy Hentai is on pause for the time being.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

So Britt got super protection . No wonder she's DMD


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sonny Kiss on dynamite? Kill me now.


Hes improved alot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone seen the Alienist, how is that show?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Holy shit, Tifa is pissed.  That was quick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone seen the Alienist, how is that show?


Not yet.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Equal opportunity I guess.


Agreed. It’s just pandering, definitely not deserved.


Zhen Chan said:


> Hes improved alot


So he went from absolutely terrible to pretty fucking terrible? He doesn’t even belong on Dark nonetheless Dynamite, maybe a Lower card comedy act for a high school gym promotion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Like the presser but Cody hogging the spotlight is pretty much a heel at this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

I like this announcement thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Hager showing off his wife


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

So Hagger and his wife are there. 

Where is Cody's wife to combat Hagger's.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hager’s wife is fucking fine


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Hagger and his wife are there.
> 
> Where is Cody's wife to combat Hagger's.


She and Allie hate each other. Im guessing Cody let Allie join and it pissed Britt so she said no to being there.



Also lol Kisame you might want to drop Dynamite for tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Avert thy eyes @Kisame3rd14, it's a Sonny KIss skit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Not gonna lie I could see Janela taking late night car rides with Kiss, but why the fuck would street thugs try to cat call him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Wonder if Colt will become Cult


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Why the fuck is Brody selling that much for Kiss.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not gonna lie I could see Janela taking late night car rides with Kiss, but why the fuck would street thugs try to cat call him


Probably cause Cornette and his wife wanted him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Wonder if Colt will become Cult



Step up I guess, he's already at a career low when he kissed Joey Ryan's package.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Step up I guess, he's already at a career low when he kissed Joey Ryan's package.


Yea he's probably wishing it doesn't get brought up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Probably cause Cornette and his wife wanted him


Something tells me he’s not their preference


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

I would love to hear Cornette's thoughts on this match but he swore off AEW after Stadium Stampede.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Something tells me he’s not their preference


Man if I was Joey I would hope not lol


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Brock accused of flashing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Brodie Lee wasn’t ok with WWE but he’s ok bumping all over the place for Sonny Kiss, talk about inconsistent values.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Man if I was Joey I would hope not lol


We were talking about Sonny Kiss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Brodie Lee wasn’t ok with WWE but he’s ok bumping all over the place for Sonny Kiss, talk about inconsistent values.


Think this is more cause Moxley isn't on the show so they need time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We were talking about Sonny Kiss.


My bad


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Well Brody's team took the win.  

So Archer vs Kiss upcoming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Joey vs Lance? Im in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Brody's team took the win.
> 
> So Archer vs Kiss upcoming.


Guess you could say Sonny about to receive the kiss of death


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Archer needs more serious competition than Janela, but Janela can have a good match every now and then. 

The tag match was sloppy as fuck but the result was fine.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

So this is Spears's new gimmick, the loaded glove.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this is Spears's new gimmick, the loaded glove.


Worked well for past heels. Hoping this is where he can find himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Seen the past few episodes of Dark, really enjoying Archer's entrance where he throws the body of a random jobber into the ring before his matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Brodie Lee wasn’t ok with WWE but he’s ok bumping all over the place for Sonny Kiss, talk about inconsistent values.


Hes bumping for sonny kiss but he gets to cut promos, be the face of a group, win matches and challenge for the top title


Thats a hell of a step up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Hes bumping for sonny kiss but *he gets to cut promos, be the fave of a group, won mstches and challenge for the top title
> 
> 
> *Thats a hell of a step up*



_Is it tho?_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Should be an interesting tag match.  SCU vs FTR.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> _Is it tho?_


As opppsed to literally not being on tv and playing second fiddle to rowan, who was himself a lackey

Yes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

FTR being tweeners instead of heels actually helps.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Just two teams trying to beat each other's asses. Nice.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> As opppsed to literally not being on tv and playing second fiddle to rowan, who was himself a lackey
> 
> Yes


I’d rather be on tv once a month in front of 2million fans jobbing to Strowman than on tv every two weeks in front of 800k bumping for wrestler that belong in a bar or parking lot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d rather be on tv once a month in front of 2million fans jobbing to Strowman than on tv every two weeks in front of 800k bumping for wrestler that belong in a bar or parking lot.



Now I really want to hear Cornette comment on the match.  Did anyone get to hear his podcast on what he thought of the Street Profits vs Viking Raiders at the PPV.  Fuck.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2020)

Scarlett Bordeaux can do whatever she wants with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

FTR wins.  Kudos to SCU for putting over the team in a very fun match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Damn thats gonna be fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

FTR calling out teams.  And now they got beef with Lucha Bros and the Butcher and the Blade.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now I really want to hear Cornette comment on the match.  Did anyone get to hear his podcast on what he thought of the Street Profits vs Viking Raiders at the PPV.  Fuck.


I didn’t hear it yet but I know I’ll be in tears.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> FTR calling out teams.  And now they got beef with Lucha Bros and the Butcher and the Blade.


Just seeing Pentagon Jr again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> FTR calling out teams.  And now they got beef with Lucha Bros and the Butcher and the Blade.


I think the Butcher and the Blade are the most underrated tag team in wrestling right now. They’re old school and hard hitting, and most of the time they actually follow tag rules instead of whatever the fuck goes on in tag wrestling these days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

well Fyter Fest will be a lot of tag teams it seems.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think the Butcher and the Blade are the most underrated tag team in wrestling right now. They’re old school and hard hitting, and most of the time they actually follow tag rules instead of whatever the fuck goes on in tag wrestling these days.



Glad that team is in AEW because if they were in the WWE, I pretty much can bet you Vince would have broken up the team within a month to push the Butcher and have the Blade in a cucking angle involving his wife and some dumbass that needs screen time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Well Cage just legally savaged somebody in the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2020)

Taz one of the best talkers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Cage just legally savaged somebody in the ring.




It's ok cause machines have no feelings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 24, 2020)

Another promotion bites the dust.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2020)

How has Vince not gotten anything said against him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Ok so the world title is being given 2 weeks to recover.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Lol Britt got wrecked


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

They’re trying so hard to make Britt Baker interesting and it’s just not working. No matter how you dress it, a turd is still a turd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Another promotion bites the dust.



Cornette probably dancing in the streets right now.  I'm trying to remember which podcast but he does mention them in a derogatory way when his was commenting a match that involved Orange Cassidy.  I think it was PAC vs Cassidy match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Are people watching NXT or AEW?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Are people watching NXT or AEW?


Watching AEW 


Im sure others are watching both or NXT


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Damn maybe Hardy should wesr a shirt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Are people watching NXT or AEW?


AEW, although I should’ve changed the channel after the 2nd match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Hmm, Hardy wins.   Also the ref was being proactive in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

So Private Party to the Broken Universe when?  I mean the sold to a teddy bear and Killer Croc from DC in 12 Dollarz so why not.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Private Party and Street Profits have the opposite problem. PP acts street but you can tell they’re suburban and dorks, SP acts like total dorks but you can tell they have some street to them.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)

Damn I just switched to NXT. Its kinda sad how unimaginative WWEs set is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Private Party to the Broken Universe when?  I mean the sold to a teddy bear and Killer Croc from DC in 12 Dollarz so why not.


 
Replying to myself to also say they lost the 12 dollars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Dammit Sammy, you had to say those dumbass comments now you can't sing Jericho's entrance sone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jericho telling the truth about Cassidy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Replying to myself to also say they lost the 12 dollars.


Private Party gor cancelled on BTE


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

“You better reach down into those pockets and pull out a man sized miracle”


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Not sure how to feel about this crowd being there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Cassidy getting serious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Well that was a fun segment.  Cassidy standing tall at the end was interesting to see.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d rather be on tv once a month in front of 2million fans jobbing to Strowman than on tv every two weeks in front of 800k bumping for wrestler that belong in a bar or parking lot.


Once a year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn I just switched to NXT. Its kinda sad how unimaginative WWEs set is.



Heard Vince was going to be more involved in the NXT product, going to give it his personal touch.

Once the cucking angles start to show up, JD going to be on suicide watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Once a year


That too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

Renee Young has Covid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> FUCK!!!!


WWE can suck balls forever more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> WWE can suck balls forever more.



Vince you sick fuck, biological warfare now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2020)

Wait when did she contract it because wasn't she in the ring at the tapings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait when did she contract it because wasn't she in the ring at the tapings.


No it was during her segments in ring. Meaning it spread.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Vince you sick fuck, biological warfare now.


I'm just livid now. Their irresponsibility has hurt a lot of people , their families , and even caused damage to other companies like NJPW and AEW


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 24, 2020)

Man it is not good being black in aew.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2020)

So with Backstage canned, what is Punk's status now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2020)

That explains why Mox wasn't at AEW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So with Backstage canned, what is Punk's status now.


Back to being jobless. 

He doesn't seem like he's interested in wrestling anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


>


That’s stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just livid now. Their irresponsibility has hurt a lot of people , their families , and even caused damage to other companies like NJPW and AEW


Come on now.  I think you are being unfair. It’s the new normal tbh.  NBA and MLB may reopen soon.  And if they do, there will be people involved that will contract the virus.  It’s inevitable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I'm just livid now. Their irresponsibility has hurt a lot of people , their families , and even caused damage to other companies like NJPW and AEW


Eventually everyone is going to catch the virus at least once in their life, this is something that can only be prevented for so long.

Also, several people are taking time off from WWE it’s not like she didn’t have that option.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

If there's any motivation at all, Punk should come back now since the main event is practically non existent, Other than the champs, literally no one can get in his way.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Come on now.  I think you are being unfair. It’s the new normal tbh.  NBA and MLB may reopen soon.  And if they do, there will be people involved that will contract the virus.  It’s inevitable.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Eventually everyone is going to catch the virus at least once in their life, this is something that can only be prevented for so long.
> 
> Also, several people are taking time off from WWE it’s not like she didn’t have that option.



Nahh too many fucking years of excusing WWE for their incompetence and bad practices. Fuck WWE . I will never support them again


I don't care if they made my childhood they can shove it up their asses. I'm done. I'll stop posting here as often so I don't ruin it for you but this was the last straw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nahh too many fucking years of excusing WWE for their incompetence and bad practices. Fuck WWE . I will never support them again
> 
> 
> I don't care if they made my childhood they can shove it up their asses. I'm done. I'll stop posting here as often so I don't ruin it for you but this was the last straw.


“Fuck those guys for not preventing something that can’t be prevented“


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> “Fuck those guys for not preventing something that can’t be prevented“


They werent testing till last Monday how do you ignore this?!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They werent testing till last Monday how do you ignore this?!!


WWE’s actions from the beginning of April until now have made their “COVID policy” quite clear. They didn’t want to test anyone because they don’t want the machine to come to a halt. As an employee you have two options; stay and make money while putting your health at risk, or go home and miss out on money in favor of your health. 

You do realize these people aren’t book keepers, correct? They literally destroy their body for fame and fortune, It doesn’t surprise me at all that most of the talent is continuing to go full time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE’s actions from the beginning of April until now have made their “COVID policy” quite clear. They didn’t want to test anyone because they don’t want the machine to come to a halt. As an employee you have two options; stay and make money while putting your health at risk, or go home and miss out on money in favor of your health.
> 
> You do realize these people aren’t book keepers, correct? They literally destroy their body for fame and fortune, It doesn’t surprise me at all that most of the talent is continuing to go full time.


Or C. Actually test for it so that way you dont let people who might have it into the building. Not like they dont have the resources to do so.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 25, 2020)

Look I said what I said and mean it. Enjoy WWE but Im out for good. I'll stop by from time to time but I won't be a part of it anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

I work at a hospital.  I haven’t had a single covid test yet.

It’s unfair to expect these independent companies to know what to do to deal with a pandemic.  The federal government doesn’t even have a plan!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I work at a hospital.  I haven’t had a single covid test yet.
> 
> It’s unfair to expect these independent companies to know what to do to deal with a pandemic.  *The federal government doesn’t even have a plan*!


You can’t mean the same federal government spearheaded by the guy that AEWs owner spends millions to support?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Or C. Actually test for it so that way you dont let people who might have it into the building. Not like they dont have the resources to do so.


That’s the companies prerogative not the talent. The talent doesn’t have to stick around if they disagree, hell their biggest male star didn’t stick around.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

They had some bad results this week.  And I expect them to do what a good company does; make adjustments.  Everyone will be tested moving forward.

it’s a little more reactive than I would like.  I prefer proactive.  But reactive is better than a non-reaction would be.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2020)

I heard the news. 

WWE has no one to blame but themselves for this clusterfuck.

Good thing BABYGURL, Zayn and KO pulled out from WWE when they did.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2020)

Two more names coming out that have contracted Covid-19 in the WWE.  Kayla Braxton and Adam Pearce.  One is a producer but the other one is an announcer.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> “Fuck those guys for not preventing something that can’t be prevented“



Because if CAN be prevented if your country is not run by a bunch of lunatics.  NZ, Aus, S.Korea. Japan showed how to do it.  At the first sign of trouble shut down.  Don't go "It's fake news, leftist conspiracy, blah blah blah." The US could have nipped this in the bud back in February.  But no they decided $$$$$$$$ > Lives.  Which is bullshit.

The US never got out of the first wave when it decided to reopen and now cases are once again skyrocketing  All it is doing is elongating the suffering.  Spring of 2020 should have been written off.  Everything halted until it all died down.  Would money dry up, would people lose their jobs? Yes, but you know what 1 life saved anywhere would have been all worth it.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Second time Kayla has gotten it too, fuck sake lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Because if CAN be prevented if your country is not run by a bunch of lunatics.  NZ, Aus, S.Korea. Japan showed how to do it.  At the first sign of trouble shut down.  Don't go "It's fake news, leftist conspiracy, blah blah blah." The US could have nipped this in the bud back in February.  But no they decided $$$$$$$$ > Lives.  Which is bullshit.
> 
> The US never got out of the first wave when it decided to reopen and now cases are once again skyrocketing  All it is doing is elongating the suffering.  Spring of 2020 should have been written off.  Everything halted until it all died down.  Would money dry up, would people lose their jobs? Yes, but you know what 1 life saved anywhere would have been all worth it.



"Because the show must go on, dammit!!!" 
-Vince McMahon

Joking aside, honestly, I don't know what to think anymore.  Even Meltzer, who says he understands VInce, has said he can't defend what Vince is doing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Because if CAN be prevented if your country is not run by a bunch of lunatics. NZ, Aus, S.Korea. Japan showed how to do it. At the first sign of trouble shut down.


And that’s why they’ll never reach herd immunity, they’ll be fucked when tourism opens back up.


Nemesis said:


> Don't go "It's fake news, leftist conspiracy, blah blah blah." The US could have nipped this in the bud back in February. But no they decided $$$$$$$$ > Lives. Which is bullshit.


Nobody is saying it’s fake news but 330 million people can’t just cease production and consumption. Who is paying for people to sit on their ass and collect unemployment?


Nemesis said:


> All it is doing is elongating the suffering.


No it’s actually doing the opposite. We shut down to remove stress from the hospitals and clinics, and it worked so well hospitals were furloughing medical staff and sending people home from work early. It’s time for people to get back out and WORK(I know that’s not a word the far left likes to hear, but come on).


Nemesis said:


> 1 life saved anywhere would have been all worth it.


No.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 25, 2020)

Money is not worth more than people lives.

People in states that think the calamity is over IS the reason the virus is spiking again.

Without healthy people that are able to work, there is no economy, period.

You can't work if you're bedridden or dead.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> You can't work if you're bedridden or dead.


You also can’t live without producing and consuming. What’s the percentage of people actually dying? Not high enough to prevent everyone from working.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2020)

Go to the 5:40 mark.   Fuck sakes, if you are going to stereotype at least get it right.  The chancletaso may be kryptonite for Puerto Rican's but I'm Hispanic via Mexican and we were taught to fear the cinturón.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

The US has given up on containment.  Herd immunity is the new strategy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Go to the 5:40 mark.   Fuck sakes, if you are going to stereotype at least get it right.  The chancletaso may be kryptonite for Puerto Rican's but I'm Hispanic via Mexican and we were taught to fear the cinturón.


Both are applicable for Puerto Rican’s in the NE cities like Philly and and NY but the chancletazo is hilarious considering they’re cheap and the women wear them all year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Both are applicable for Puerto Rican’s in the NE cities like Philly and and NY but the chancletazo is hilarious considering they’re cheap and the women wear them all year.



Does that mean CM Punk fears the chancletaso as well.    His wife, AJ Lee, is of Puerto Rican decent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does that mean CM Punk fears the chancletaso as well.    His wife, AJ Lee, is of Puerto Rican decent.


I guess that all depends on what the culture is like where she’s from.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The US has given up on containment.  Herd immunity is the new strategy.



Herd immunity only works when science is involved in involving cures and vaccines.  Not get everyone sick and shrug going "Well they were just too weak."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Herd immunity only works when science is involved in involving cures and vaccines.  Not get everyone sick and shrug going "Well they were just too weak."


That’s true but the world can’t just go on pause for years until we have vaccines.

Everyone is fine with protesting in the tens of thousands shoulder to shoulder, but going into a work place with 20 coworkers and some social distancing/sanitary practices is somehow a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Disco has earned my respect, I used to think he was a joke(his wrestling career still is) but his sociopolitical views are right on.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Sammy looks and sounds like a school shooter, the fuck do people see in him? I didn't even know he wrestled until Jericho introduced him.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s true but the world can’t just go on pause for years until we have vaccines.
> 
> Everyone is fine with protesting in the tens of thousands shoulder to shoulder, but going into a work place with 20 coworkers and some social distancing/sanitary practices is somehow a problem.


It’s really hypocritical how the media was cheerleading the protest crowds and now they are squawking the loudest about covid, masks, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Sammy looks and sounds like a school shooter, the fuck do people see in him? I didn't even know he wrestled until Jericho introduced him.


He has personality and he can go in the ring. As it stands now he’s a prospect but he could be a legitimate heel world champion in 5-10 years.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He has personality and he can go in the ring. As it stands now he’s a prospect but he could be a legitimate heel world champion in 5-10 years.


World Champion? I seen  his promos, dude is lower mid card at best, keep him away from the main belts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ivan said:


> World Champion? I seen  his promos, dude is lower mid card at best, keep him away from the main belts.


He’s better now than Tyler Black was when he was world champion of ROH. You also have to consider the fact that he’s much better than whatever they’re paying him(akin to having a good quarterback on a rookie deal).

Remember this is AEW we’re talking about, they don’t have much in terms of future stars. Sammy could get over with a casual audience because he’s legitimately an asshole in real life. He’s not a niche taste like Darby Allin(one of the other top prospects on their roster).


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

This is what all inclusive gets you. Stop putting garbage on cable television just so you can get those social justice brownie points. This is also more proof, guy who sells merch on a niche website for a niche company is not over.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Get woke, Go Broke.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

No Penelope Ford, no watch.  That’s my personal AEW rule atm.

Aew also advertises their entire show in advance.  So they signal me right away about whether or not I should watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

I like the Allie messing with the Nightmares storyline too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Since the quarantine AEW has devolved into a big budget Being The Elite. Everyone’s worst ideas are making it out of the creative room onto cable television and the ratings decline is a gauge of how casual wrestling fans feel about the goofy shit.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, The Elite was never all that good anyway, whoopty fucken do you can do a million kicks and flips, Bella Twins can cut better promos than them, even Kenny, what was the hype for again? he had matches that Meltzer had orgasms to and kept giving ridiculous over the top ratings? But in mainstream wrestling he's boring as fuck and the casual crowd tunes him out like he's a jobber. Get it together AEW, Jericho and Moxley can't keep carrying this show forever.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

Kenny hasn’t been a hot act since 2018.  And I am thinking NJPW and Okada deserve the majority of the credit for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m a big time Omega fan so I’m a bit biased, but I’m fine with the way he’s stepped out of the spotlight right now. That’s one thing AEW is actually doing right because he’s made and he can flip the switch at any time, much like Wyatt can with his current gimmick. He’s had both the best singles and best tag match in AEW so the work is still there, it’s just the fact he’s not being currently featured that gives casual fans that perception.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Heard about Renee.

lol, So what's the tally so far? 5? 10?
Know it's probably shitty to laugh, but what else can ya do at this point.

What dipshits.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Are people watching NXT or AEW?



Took a break from wrasslin' this week cuz big sad.

Coming back to this thread gave me big mad tho. Shoulda stayed go.

Anyway, how were the shows, now that I'm here?


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Boring. Divas Match boring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Who are they Mickey(?), Victoria, and ?


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

SolCal Val, Previously TNA Announcer/Knockout


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who are they Mickey(?), Victoria, and ?


SoCal Val


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This is what all inclusive gets you. Stop putting garbage on cable television just so you can get those social justice brownie points. This is also more proof, guy who sells merch on a niche website for a niche company is not over.


???

Nxt has beat aew what 3 times ever?

If keith lee doesnt beat adam cole that number is gonna drop


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

That's certainly an interesting number. Not so much NXT winning (they're often close in overall number), but the the margin by which they did. A whole ass 100,000+. Unprecedented.

 I wonder if there are young people that had the same reaction to all the shit from last week as I did and just didn't wanna be near any wrestling this week.

We got quarterlies?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> ???
> 
> Nxt has beat aew what 3 times ever?
> 
> If keith lee doesnt beat adam cole that number is gonna drop


I’m talking about AEW in a vacuum, I almost never watch NXT.

@Shirker not yet, I expect they’ll be on the podcast tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That's certainly an interesting number. Not so much NXT winning (they're often close in overall number), but the the margin by which they did. A whole ass 100,000+. Unprecedented.
> 
> I wonder if there are young people that had the same reaction to all the shit from last week as I did and just didn't wanna be near any wrestling this week.
> 
> We got quarterlies?



Yeah 100k is the first time thats happened for nxt. Aew veiweship dropped slightly but nxt rose more than aew dropped so that means more people came in from the outside to watch

Thats the signs of a hot angle


Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m talking about AEW in a vacuum, I almost never watch NXT.


Well nxt's top draw Keith lee is set to challenge for the top title and be a double belt holder

First one in nxt history, and on tv. Its a huge moment for nxt


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Well nxt's top draw Keith lee is set to challenge for the top title and be a double belt holder
> 
> First one in nxt history, and on tv. Its a huge moment for nxt


That explains NXT winning I guess, but didn’t the premiere week start with a combined ~2million viewers? They ran off almost half that number in less than a year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That explains NXT winning I guess, but didn’t the premiere week start with a combined ~2million viewers? They ran off almost half that number in less than a year.


Thats every show

Raw had 3.2 mill viewers last year, they are at 1.7


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats every show
> 
> Raw had 3.2 mill viewers last year, they are at 1.7


I thought the entire appeal of AEW is it was supposed to be better than WWE because they give the fans what they want? If they’re falling at the same pace that would make AEW just as bad, no?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought the entire appeal of AEW is it was supposed to be better than WWE because they give the fans what they want? If they’re falling at the same pace that would make AEW just as bad, no?


They are appealing to different demographs

But even if you combineed all the audiences from all 4 shows and ignored the overlap you wouldnt hit the 6 mill of raw in the 90s

Less people watch tv and less people watch wrestlinf, is what it is


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

That's why I'm curious about demos and quarterlies.

People tend to fuck off from AEW whenever Mr. H20 starts licking his own arm pit. Going from about 750k to 600k in a week is usually indicative of some shit going down. So I'm wondering if either percert-gate turned people sour or if someone got shot again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They are appealing to different demographs
> 
> But even if you combineed all the audiences from all 4 shows and ignored the overlap you wouldnt hit the 6 mill of raw in the 90s
> 
> Less people watch tv and less people watch wrestlinf, is what it is


I don’t think you can just handwave them having less than half of the debut episode audience by saying “less people watch tv”. There was at least 1.4 million fans that tuned in to see the first episode, and now there’s 600k. In week 5 they drew similar numbers against game 7 of the World Series.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, less people watching TV in general has little to do with it.

The sharp downturn in viewers across the board in wrestling is occum's razor. There's a small, unimposing cold that ya may or may not have heard of trying desperately to get a shitty industry to stop moving for a minute.

In their active refusal to do so, they've instead decided to put on television that is missing 50% of its appeal in service of following contracts written and upkept by people that are too retarded to look out the fucking window.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The sharp downturn in viewers across the board in wrestling is occums razor. There's a small, unimposing cold that we may or may not have heard of trying desperately to get a shitty industry to stop moving for a minute.


You can’t mean the same cold that has people stuck in their homes glued in front of television screens, can you?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You can’t mean the same cold that has people stuck in their homes glued in front of television screens, can you?



Yes. The very same one that has displayed increases for prime television and news across the board but has swung by wrestling because no one new has actually watched it for 2 decades except the people who have refused to leave.

People who are now leaving because there is no crowd and has left wrestling with little to fall back on.

That cold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 25, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yes. The very same one that has displayed increases for prime television and news across the board but has swung by wrestling because no one new has actually watched it for 2 decades except the people who have refused to leave.
> 
> People who are now leaving because there is no crowd and has left wrestling with little to fall back on.
> 
> That cold.


We’re not going to sit here and act like AEW wasn’t on a steep decline prior to quarantine.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We’re not going to sit here and act like AEW wasn’t on a steep decline prior to quarantine.



_Christ on a motherfucking bike...._


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2020)

Those AEW ratings this week are a disaster guys.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

AEW needs better storytelling  and promos overall, they also need to stop "feuding" with WWE because nobody gives a shit about that anymore,It's not cool or epic when they tweet insults at each other, it's stupid, you make your product look stupid, you make wrestling as whole look even more stupid than it is now. TNA did that and they took a nosedive into irrelevance because of it.

Wrestling as a whole is fading away due to the fact everything and anything they have tried doing has already been done in previous eras. It is what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2020)

Speak of the devil, this embarrassment has been put out finally.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Speak of the devil, this embarrassment has been put out finally.


I’m shocked because they put the world title on her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m shocked because they put the world title on her.



Impact kept asking for her to send tapes of her doing promos but she went full radio silent towards them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Impact kept asking for her to send tapes of her doing promos but she went full radio silent towards them.


Well there’s a pandemic!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Well there’s a pandemic!



Well that doesn't mean she can't use whatever camera she might have and the Internet to send over Said requested promos..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

I don’t know how much she was getting paid by Impact tbh.  If you are cutting these promos and it is leading to a match that you don’t want to participate in; then why bother.

how much do you think Tessa was getting paid?  200k a year?  Less than that?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2020)

Latest shitty news in the world of wrestling.  Some Buddy Murphy "superfan" been sending death threats to Alexa Bliss' boyfriend going so far as to state a hit an has been hired.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Latest shitty news in the world of wrestling.  Some Buddy Murphy "superfan" been sending death threats to Alexa Bliss' boyfriend going so far as to state a hit an has been hired.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2020)

I have seen the tweets.  I'm not going to link them here but saying the dude is unhinged would be the understatement of 2020


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

It sounds like Tessas contract was up in just a few days anyway.

this does continue her trend of being unprofessional and immature though.  That at least should be acknowledged.  And AEW could use her.  But does Khan really want her when he brags about banning people like Linda Hogan?  Seems hypocritical to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I have seen the tweets.  I'm not going to link them here but saying the dude is unhinged would be the understatement of 2020


Alexa did Buddy dirty.  That’s how things appear to me from the outside.

i hope breaking up was Buddy’s decision.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> how much do you think Tessa was getting paid? 200k a year? Less than that?


For her to go with Impact over WWE when she did, I’d have to assume they broke the bank for her. What that means for impact? Who knows but for someone with her reputation I’d assume it’s much higher than we would guess.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Alexa did Buddy dirty.  That’s how things appear to me from the outside.
> 
> i hope breaking up was Buddy’s decision.


Dude is hanging out with his ex's animals? sounds like he's still got feelings for her unless this is some kinda business they're running together.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Dude is hanging out with his ex's animals? sounds like he's still got feelings for her unless this is some kinda business they're running together.


Agree.  He’s sharing in the caretaking of pets, including her pig.  Meanwhile she is probably making out with her new boyfriend in the other room.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Agree.  He’s sharing in the caretaking of pets, including her pig.  Meanwhile she is probably making out with her new boyfriend in the other room.


Lol.  I can see why a Buddy Murphy superfan would be mad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like Tessas contract was up in just a few days anyway.
> 
> this does continue her trend of being unprofessional and immature though.  That at least should be acknowledged.  And AEW could use her.  But does Khan really want her when he brags about banning people like Linda Hogan?  Seems hypocritical to me.


Tessa was 100% coming to aew before the rampant racism shit came out

This new spit of unprofessionality seals the deal on her being a toxic asset

She needs to sit on the bench for a while while things cool off


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Agree.  He’s sharing in the caretaking of pets, including her pig.  Meanwhile she is probably making out with her new boyfriend in the other room.


So back to not respecting buddy murphy for me. 
Dude really went and became the meme we created for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

Saw the ratings for AEW, so much for Sonny Kiss in drawing those ratings..   Fuck sakes I'm getting those Star Wars vibe in what inclusiveness does to a product.

As for the Murphy-Bliss crap, who cares.   Let the zealots go to war with each other, just sit back and get the popcorn.  Jesus Christ, and I thought the anime community had it's loons.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 26, 2020)

Murphy still care taking his ex's pets? simp detected, no belt for you. 

Tessa threw tantrums while wrestling in the performance center, then more stuff happens in japan, now this, the level of entitlement this chick has  is outstanding, I would blacklist her for a year to teach her to keep her ego in check.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> So back to not respecting buddy murphy for me.
> Dude really went and became the meme we created for him.



So Cucking in the Franxx is the way of life he wants to lead then..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the ratings for AEW, so much for Sonny Kiss in drawing those ratings.. Fuck sakes I'm getting those Star Wars vibe in what inclusiveness does to a product.


It’s funny because you have a vocal majority on the internet that makes AEW’s detractors believe we’re all millennial SJWs but I was at two dynamites live and I can tell you that’s absolutely not true. People think Nyla was getting heat in the title match against Riho in dc because she was playing a heel and that wasn’t the case, the live audience was giving her absolute hell for other reasons.

Even in philly I think she had a quick squash on dark or something like that and once again the hecklers were letting her have it. The audience was turning on each other to the point where if you were there you would know how bullshit it is that Tony Khan and creative were tap dancing around a storyline that had legitimate heat and not the bullshit audience participation that most of AEW’s angles get.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Murphy still care taking his ex's pets? simp detected, no belt for you.
> 
> Tessa threw tantrums while wrestling in the performance center, then more stuff happens in japan, now this, the level of entitlement this chick has  is outstanding, I would blacklist her for a year to teach her to keep her ego in check.


Year minimum

Shes 24 she can stand to sit out for a while


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s funny because you have a vocal majority on the internet that makes AEW’s detractors believe we’re all millennial SJWs but I was at two dynamites live and I can tell you that’s absolutely not true. People think Nyla was getting heat in the title match against Riho in dc because she was playing a heel and that wasn’t the case, the live audience was giving her absolute hell for other reasons.
> 
> Even in philly I think she had a quick squash on dark or something like that and once again the hecklers were letting her have it. The audience was turning on each other to the point where if you were there you would know how bullshit it is that Tony Khan and creative were tap dancing around a storyline that had legitimate heat and not the bullshit audience participation that most of AEW’s angles get.



Interesting, if they ever come to Corpus Christi again I'll go to the event to witness this first hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the ratings for AEW, so much for Sonny Kiss in drawing those ratings..   Fuck sakes I'm getting those Star Wars vibe in what inclusiveness does to a product.
> 
> As for the Murphy-Bliss crap, who cares.   Let the zealots go to war with each other, just sit back and get the popcorn.  Jesus Christ, and I thought the anime community had it's loons.


Yea the fans need to chill out, buddy murphy has a right to be a cuck if he wants to!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting, if they ever come to Corpus Christi again I'll go to the event to witness this first hand.


I expect you’ll see it to an even bigger degree down there. It was so divisive my girlfriend and I were arguing about it because she thought the hecklers were wrong and I had to teach her that paying for a ticket gives you the right to chant what you want as long as you don’t cross that guard rail.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I expect you’ll see it to an even bigger degree down there. It was so divisive my girlfriend and I were arguing about it because she thought the hecklers were wrong and I had to teach her that paying for a ticket gives you the right to chant what you want as long as you don’t cross that guard rail.




Sad but true down here.  This area is not that inclusive.  Hell, one of the area high schools made national news a few years back when it didn't allow lan lbgt club to form.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad but true down here.  This area is not that inclusive.  Hell, one of the area high schools made national news a few years back when it didn't allow lan lbgt club to form.


Lol well damn. It is what it is I guess, I err with the side of moderation. It’s ok to be any sexuality or agree with their right to but I think it’s also fair to disagree with that lifestyle as well. As long as neither side is physically harming the other side I don’t see the problem. I could see parents not wanting that club at their school but then again I don’t see how a club that you have to be willing to join affects anyone but the participants. But like everything else in life you have people on both sides that are radical in their philosophies and that’s where the division is exacerbated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lol well damn. It is what it is I guess, I err with the side of moderation. It’s ok to be any sexuality or agree with their right to but I think it’s also fair to disagree with that lifestyle as well. As long as neither side is physically harming the other side I don’t see the problem. I could see parents not wanting that club at their school but then again I don’t see how a club that you have to be willing to join affects anyone but the participants. But like everything else in life you have people on both sides that are radical in their philosophies and that’s where the division is exacerbated.



Interesting thing was before any legalities were brought in to settle the dispute, the high school used a technicality to justify not allowing the club to form in that it was an outside something that was not part of official sanction of the school.  The drawback was a lot of other clubs that the school allowed had to shut down, inadvertently making a lot of enemies for the one trying form their club.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting thing was before any legalities were brought in to settle the dispute, the high school used a technicality to justify not allowing the club to form in that it was an outside something that was not part of official sanction of the school.  The drawback was a lot of other clubs that the school allowed had to shut down, inadvertently making a lot of enemies for the one trying form their club.


Yea that’s a good example of how to create hateful division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m starting to find it pretty suspicious that the Observer hasn’t released AEW’s quarter hour ratings. I’d have to assume it would show either the tag match or the final segment losing tons of viewers and that’s not something Khan would want out there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m starting to find it pretty suspicious that the Observer hasn’t released AEW’s quarter hour ratings. I’d have to assume it would show either the tag match or the final segment losing tons of viewers and that’s not something Khan would want out there.


Came out friday last week too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Came out friday last week too


Usually every Friday on the afternoon radio show with a more detailed article with Dave’s thoughts on the website.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2020)

The Tessa Blanchard Sweepstakes, here are my %s

AEW: 70%
WWE: 15%
ROH: 9%
NWA: 5%
Other Indie Promotions: 1%


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> The Tessa Blanchard Sweepstakes, here are my %s
> 
> AEW: 70%
> WWE: 15%
> ...


Very generous odds


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

AEW could sign her.  But maybe they wait until 2021 or something?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice to see Alexa without a T-shirt


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Interesting thing was before any legalities were brought in to settle the dispute, the high school used a technicality to justify not allowing the club to form in that it was an outside something that was not part of official sanction of the school.  The drawback was a lot of other clubs that the school allowed had to shut down, inadvertently making a lot of enemies for the one trying form their club.



Christ that's retarded....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> The Tessa Blanchard Sweepstakes, here are my %s
> 
> AEW: 70%
> WWE: 15%
> ...


I’m not sure about that. If AEW did sign her they’d want to do a round of press statements of her literally licking the dirt off the feet of the homeless in Jacksonville and getting her PHD in sensitivity training. As it stands now, it would be a tall task for them to sell her to their fan base considering the perception they try to uphold.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 26, 2020)

Are Bliss's shorts a little bit bigger? not getting as much cheeks.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2020)

Dream’s days sound like they are numbered.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2020)

>Back
Jesus, didn't know he had it that rough.
He seems to be in decent spirits tho, so that's cool.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah it sucks that he is that messed up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 26, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yeah it sucks that he is that messed up.



Too many leg drop.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Too many leg drop.



I remember hearing he got hurt a lot from lifting up Andre.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Too many leg drop.



Nah, he should have taken it easier on performing those Axe Bombers when he was in Japan. 

When was this emote added.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

According to the Observer, Nielsen had a glitch on Wednesday that’s why there isn’t full quarterly demographics 


The final quarter for AEW(Matt Hardy vs Santana and the Orange Cassidy-Jericho angle) did 552k viewers.


NXT’s triple threat did 852k.


 _Sad broken Matt and Orange Cassidy noises_


----------



## Aesima (Jun 27, 2020)

Broken Matt ran its course when he left TNA,so of course, no one cares, Orange Cassidy isn't as big as many of his marks claimed him to be.  Again, stop being over the top, it ain't keeping people watching, someone tell Cody he isn't his dad.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hard pill for the try hard fanatics to swallow but Orange Cassidy’s pops are due to the audience playing along. He sells merch to their niche fan base and his shtick is a cool meme but nobody outside of their die hard fan base will start watching for him and many of the tv audience will stop watching *because* of him. If they did a match with him once a quarter he would’ve gotten over legitimately but he’s overexposed now.

Matt Hardy is the same way except he doesn’t get pops, he just comes off like a fucking dork.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 27, 2020)

Rating's draw  Cassidy is a rating's draw no more. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Matt Hardy is the same way except *he doesn’t get pops*, he just comes off like a fucking dork.



Yes. It is a shame the crowd does not pop for him.
Damn shame he is not over with the crowd.
Yes.
The crowd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> According to the Observer, Nielsen had a glitch on Wednesday that’s why there isn’t full quarterly demographics
> 
> 
> The final quarter for AEW(Matt Hardy vs Santana and the Orange Cassidy-Jericho angle) did 552k viewers.
> ...


Santana isnt sammy

And I think the triple threat would have beat Matt vs sammy anyway


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yes. It is a shame the crowd does not pop for him.
> Damn shame he is not over with the crowd.
> Yes.
> The crowd.





Zhen Chan said:


> Santana isnt sammy


That’s a scapegoat if I ever seen one.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2020)

corbin really valuable as the one heel everyone hates.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Corbin will be universally praised as a star from this era if he can keep it up. He’s the only male heel in wrestling right now, and the last of a dying breed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Taking the weekend to revisit ‘96 WCW and Flair is far more entertaining than any of the outsider/NWO shit. 

Also, I’d have to assume Heenan got himself a lot of heat with the smarks of those days. Why the hell would he say “who’s side is he on” when Hogan made his way to the ring at the bash. I couldn’t see WWE or AEW making that big of a fuck up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2020)

that’s not fair to AEW if they are really going to do it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Karen Bayley is really starting to click, I wonder if she’ll be able to keep up when Sasha turns face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Karen Bayley is really starting to click, I wonder if she’ll be able to keep up when Sasha turns face.


Sasha face? Nah fam bayley is gonna be the face

Sasha is a way better heel


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha face? Nah fam bayley is gonna be the face
> 
> Sasha is a way better heel


The story they’re telling currently wouldn’t make sense with Sasha staying heel. Bayley is being selfish, using Sasha, and hogging the spotlight: How does that result in Bayley turning face?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The story they’re telling currently wouldn’t make sense with Sasha staying heel. Bayley is being selfish, using Sasha, and hogging the spotlight: How does that result in Bayley turning face?


They are both heels and sasha is going to turn on her

Double heel power and bayley is a babyface in defeat


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> They are both heels and sasha is going to turn on her
> 
> Double heel power and bayley is a babyface in defeat


But if Sasha turned on Bayley she would be justified? I’m not saying it’s not possible but it’s not a reasonable destination for this story as it is now.

If a heel turns on a worse heel that would make them the de facto face, at least within relation to each other.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> But if Sasha turned on Bayley she would be justified? I’m not saying it’s not possible but it’s not a reasonable destination for this story as it is now.
> 
> If a heel turns on a worse heel that would make them the de facto face, at least within relation to each other.


Why is bayley the worse heel?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why is bayley the worse heel?


Hogging the spotlight, cutting Sasha off during interviews, she throws the belts on Sasha for her to hold, she’s made Sasha fight for her when she was afraid. There’s many more details but they aren’t fresh in my memory.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha face? Nah fam bayley is gonna be the face
> 
> Sasha is a way better heel


I agree.  I hope so.

Unfortunately.  If you are following the story they are telling right now.. Kisame is right.  It’s a lot easier to imagine Sasha turning face for this feud.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Taking the weekend to revisit ‘96 WCW and Flair is far more entertaining than any of the outsider/NWO shit.
> 
> Also, I’d have to assume Heenan got himself a lot of heat with the smarks of those days. Why the hell would he say “who’s side is he on” when Hogan made his way to the ring at the bash. I couldn’t see WWE or AEW making that big of a fuck up.



Smarks while a thing was nowhere near as much a thing as they are now.  They were basically mostly ECW mutants at the time and didn't touch WCW (They never jumped to WCW until NWO were a thing) or WWF (That took Austin/Rock for that).

Today you get people crying about Heenan spoiling the turn.  Which is dumb because Heenan didn't know.  Bischoff, Hall, Nash knew Hogan was the first choice. But none of them knew if he was going to do it or not until.  Well until he dropped the leg on Macho Man.  Before he came out they were 50/50 if he was even willing to walk out to the ring.  Which is why they had Sting as back up.  Even when he was walking down they were worried Hogan would go in for himself and try to be the Super face.

Heenan going "Whose side is he on." everyone knows is Heenan being Heenan.  A guy that has called Hogan out for being scum (Kayfabe) through 3 promotions.  AWA, WWF, WCW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Smarks while a thing was nowhere near as much a thing as they are now. They were basically mostly ECW mutants at the time and didn't touch WCW (They never jumped to WCW until NWO were a thing) or WWF (That took Austin/Rock for that).


I disagree right here. I’d argue the percentage was less but due to wrestling being so much bigger back then there were many more casuals which muffled the noise smarks made, In both a figurative and literal sense. In fact I have a quote from the observer(July 15th, 1996 issue) to back that:



> The half-shoot, half-work interview was strong and focused enough that it incited enough heat that some fans in the building were ripping up and throwing down their Hogan merchandise and a few people were even crying. *Still, according to live reports, approximately 25% of the fans were still cheering Hogan, Nash and Hall* (the latter two of whom were reduced to background performers as Hogan held the spotlight at the finish). *Nash and Hall had received a predominately babyface reaction when the match began.*





Nemesis said:


> Today you get people crying about Heenan spoiling the turn. Which is dumb because Heenan didn't know. Bischoff, Hall, Nash knew Hogan was the first choice. But none of them knew if he was going to do it or not until. Well until he dropped the leg on Macho Man. Before he came out they were 50/50 if he was even willing to walk out to the ring. Which is why they had Sting as back up. Even when he was walking down they were worried Hogan would go in for himself and try to be the Super face.
> 
> Heenan going "Whose side is he on." everyone knows is Heenan being Heenan. A guy that has called Hogan out for being scum (Kayfabe) through 3 promotions. AWA, WWF, WCW.



I find it hard to believe that he didn’t know when it was reported that Hogan told Piper while they were on set about a week prior to the Bash. However, I do concur that it probably is dumb to complain about it now considering hindsight bias and the fact that Heenan had been burying Hogan for awhile beforehand, which is something I didn’t pick up on.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2020)

Piper wouldn't have been on set in WCW at the time.  He was still a WWF guy until Halloween Havok after the Bash.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Piper wouldn't have been on set in WCW at the time.  He was still a WWF guy until Halloween Havok after the Bash.


Hogan and Piper were filming a movie together not related to WCW or WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 27, 2020)

Something of interest I wanted to share with you guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 28, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>



Yeah, that's pretty much my expression whenever I'm here for the past few months now.
Maybe I should take another break. Been getting these weird headaches and this forum isn't helping. Which is a shame. I'm running out of places to wind down.



Rukia said:


> corbin really valuable as the one heel everyone hates.



It's certainly undeniable that the dude is getting results as far as attracting the fans' ire. If we still had crowds, he'd probably be heavily boo'd whenever he showed up.

I wish I could get into him, cuz Corbin the dude I actually really like for the most part, and his work back in 2016 and Talking Smack is some of my favorite stuff from him, this shitty loner bully type guy. Current gimmick is a miscast (then again, what isn't these days, I suppose). Ultimately just sorta bores me more than anything cuz I just don't believe him as a suit. Not that my opinion matters much, but all the same.



Rukia said:


> I agree.  I hope so.
> 
> Unfortunately.  If you are following the story they are telling right now.. Kisame is right.  It’s a lot easier to imagine Sasha turning face for this feud.



Yeah, this is true. From what I've heard of Bayley's actions, the most obvious answer is Sasha getting the face turn betrayal, as unfitting as it is for both sides.
...that said, it being obvious is what sorta makes me believe they'll go the other way. Y'know, for spontaneity and junk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Something of interest I wanted to share with you guys.



Best actor DB


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m torn about what Tessa should do if she has offers from both wwe and AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m torn about what Tessa should do if she has offers from both wwe and AEW.



There is already news on WWE sending feelers to see if she is interested.  Honestly, which ever company signs her will also have to deal with the baggage.   The only way either company comes out looking good if the contract she signs keeps her on a very short leash.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Wwe can deal with baggage more easily than AEW.  AEW has kind of puffed their chests out and claimed they don’t want problematic workers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wwe can deal with baggage more easily than AEW.  AEW has kind of puffed their chests out and claimed they don’t want problematic workers.



True,they can take the hit.  Hell why not, between the Speaking Out movement and their handling of Covid what's a problematic worker.

Fuck, let's double down on this bitch.  Owen Hart for the 2021 Hall of Fame because Vince says fuck the family we got Fox and the Saudis bankrolling us, the majority of the roster has Stockholm Syndrome and won't do squat, and it'll be best for business.



Normally I'd say karma is a coming for Vince, but I've lost faith in humanity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 29, 2020)

She gets out of line they will prob demote her to a valet and put her in cringy stories, But I'm pretty sure they're gonna find some way to make fun her world title reign.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wwe can deal with baggage more easily than AEW.  AEW has kind of puffed their chests out and claimed they don’t want problematic workers.


Wwe is a largly amoral company. Theyve already sent tess offers which means they dont give a darn about her baggae

I dont see anybody else making a offer on that level


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wwe is a largly amoral company. Theyve already sent tess offers which means they dont give a darn about her baggae
> 
> I dont see anybody else making a offer on that level


If it becomes an issue.  They will handle it at that time.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> True,they can take the hit.  Hell why not, between the Speaking Out movement and their handling of Covid what's a problematic worker.
> 
> Fuck, let's double down on this bitch.  Owen Hart for the 2021 Hall of Fame because Vince says fuck the family we got Fox and the Saudis bankrolling us, the majority of the roster has Stockholm Syndrome and won't do squat, and it'll be best for business.



Chris Benoit finally coppin' dat 2021 hall of fame spot, ya love ta see it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If it becomes an issue.  They will handle it at that time.


I can already see Tess going against the horsewomen culminating in charlotte vs tess at wrestlemania


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2020)

Wrong. Tessa will be in a cucking storyline with Ricochet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wrong. Tessa will be in a cucking storyline with Ricochet


Whose the second man


of its obviously vince nvm


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Whose the second man
> 
> 
> of its obviously vince nvm



Dave Finlay lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Chris Benoit finally coppin' dat 2021 hall of fame spot, ya love ta see it.



Sure, with Nailz also getting included with the bunch but after Vince buys him off to never speak of getting sexually ha t assed by the owner of the company.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2020)

Wish NJPW stop being cheap and let me get Ishii vs Mox for free


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m torn about what Tessa should do if she has offers from both wwe and AEW.


She’s probably going to want to continue doing those Indyriffic inter-gender matches so I could see her wanting to head to AEW. 

The biggest variable has to be her pride, will she put out the statements and do some PR work? If so she can work it out with AEW. If she can’t do those things she can head to WWE and have much more meaningful matches and feuds while building her brand for the short term before WWE decides to job her out in the long term.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

From a competition standpoint.  There really isn’t much of a reason to go to AEW. She has been probably wrestling most of these girls on the independent circuit for a number of years.

i do know that she wants to wrestle Charlotte.  Probably becky and Sasha too.

aew would build around her.  She could get lost in the shuffle in wwe.

so it’s a tough decision.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 29, 2020)

AEW would be great, to meet their diversity/equality quota, they'll have Mox drop the belt on her debut.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Why did Cage agree to job to her?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did Cage agree to job to her?


Money

Duh

Dudes got 3 kids you think he gives a fuck about image. All about that dolla bill yo


----------



## Aesima (Jun 29, 2020)

He was on his way out, contract expired, I think his last feud was some random shit with RVD and then he left, dude already lost credibility with his feud with Callihan anyway.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Ivan said:


> He was on his way out, contract expired, I think his last feud was some random shit with RVD and then he left, dude already lost credibility with his feud with Callihan anyway.


Callihan has had the most weirdly successful career

Hes like the negaverse miz


----------



## Aesima (Jun 29, 2020)

He is an interesting character but he had no business with the main belt, then again, this is TNA..so yeah I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Money
> 
> Duh
> 
> Dudes got 3 kids you think he gives a fuck about image. All about that dolla bill yo


How does that get him money?  Impact fires him if he refuses?  Doubt it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> How does that get him money?  Impact fires him if he refuses?  Doubt it.


You catch more flys with honey, and wrestlers arent slaves. They can say no to things

Hes already at the end of his contract and doesnt give a darn if you fire him, so throw him some cash


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2020)

Hmm did RAW try to copy AEW's title press conference segment?


----------



## Aesima (Jun 29, 2020)

Invalid question, in wrestling, everything is a copy of a copy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Tessa vs Shayna could be interesting.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

But AEW could use the added depth in the women's division , especially someone with a proven in-ring resume like Tessa has.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

I’m such a mark for the Monday night Messiah, hopefully he’s on tonight so I’m not wasting my time watching.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

I want Dijakovic to join Seth/Randy


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Big Slow


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Flair needs to stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Tessa vs Shayna could be interesting.


Shayna is done.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Flair needs to stop.


He shouldn’t be around with covid exploding the way it has been.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2020)

Big show!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2020)

So theyre fighting now and then fighting again later? Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I respect MVP.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Flair needs to stop.


I’ll take his promo from earlier over another Randy-Christian exchange.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Sasha Banks is the biggest star in wwe right now imo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Also Samoa Joe is amazing and adds credibility to everything that he does.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

My girls!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

Maybe because of the obsessive fans, but I don’t think anyone knows who any of these wrestlers are. Rollins’ popularity did temporarily go through the roof with Becky’s announcement though.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Io/Sasha should be good


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

I had a dream that Aliester and Almas joined forces.

They tag teamed Zelina.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Asuka is too good for anyone. just too wholesome


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

that's a new move for Peyton.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

They got some of the best girls from Stardom.  But I think Asuka is better than both.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I want Andrade and Garza to win this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Big show looking good?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

Asuka vs Io would be hella fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Why is Big show winning matches?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I am looking forward to Io vs Sasha.  I want to watch Penelope vs Shida too.  But I am watching NXT if they are head-to-head.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

A ricochet sighting!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

MVP is great.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2020)

Lmao Apollo sounds a little too cheoreographed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> MVP is great.


Mvp is hpod jesus

Leading black wrestlers to the main event


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 29, 2020)

MVP has always been great


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

I didn’t have MVP on my « best of wwe for 2020 » bingo card.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t have MVP on my « best of wwe for 2020 » bingo card.


I dont think anybody did tbh


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

This is what ricochet is doing now?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

That was a good segment for Lashley.  It made him look like a monster.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2020)

Rich wrestling on raw


Hell has truly frozen over


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Samoa Joe does a good job explaining why certain guys are a threat.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Man.  Sasha and Bayley clowning Dolph.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

One thing I am seeing from wwe lately.

they have clearly found some rating metrics that prove Sasha is one of the better more reliable draws that they have atm.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2020)

Bayley sounds dead on the inside.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Bayley sounds dead on the inside.


She has like no energy going on. No wonder they did her goofy for years.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

Dolph did a good job letting Sasha carry him to victory.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

i will watch that.

logs in.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2020)

what?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2020)

Now the IWC is praising Prichard at the expense of Heyman, you gotta love it.

I liked what I saw, walked off after Rollins but even reading through the results it seemed like it was a good show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 30, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lmao Apollo sounds a little too cheoreographed.


this has always been his problem and why he never got further.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Apollo got paired with titus for a reason.  And he hasn’t fixed his too smiley problem either.

vince will drop him after this run.

there are actually some people benefiting from no crowd.  Apollo is one of these people.  Wwe can’t quit on people because the crowd is dead anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2020)

They should focus on pushing people who actually get a reaction from the crowd/fans online. I don't get why the preselect people and try to force people to like them. It would be so much easier business wise to just promote folks that fans want to see. That also puts the onus on the talent to make themselves interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Sometimes it takes a while for fans to like someone.  It’s hard to stick with that process when you see the guy come out to silence for 5 weeks in a row.

this is by far the best opportunity of Apollo’s career.  And no crowds helped give him that opportunity.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

What should be the main event of night 1 fyter fest?  The tag title match?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 30, 2020)

Raiden said:


> They should focus on pushing people who actually get a reaction from the crowd/fans online. I don't get why the preselect people and try to force people to like them. It would be so much easier business wise to just promote folks that fans want to see. That also puts the onus on the talent to make themselves interesting.


If you let the fans get exactly what they want you end up with shit like little people, intergender, and invisible man matches, much like PWG/DDT and even a large chunk of AEW. That shit is entertaining for wrestling fans and people inside the bubble now, but that’s the exact shit keeping main stream attention from the product. 

I mean hell, WWE doesn’t even give the fans what they want and they still have Ninjas on the show that’s just how asinine it is to listen to fans who want goofy shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

I expect to be changing back and forth tomorrow night.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Now the IWC is praising Prichard at the expense of Heyman, you gotta love it.
> 
> I liked what I saw, walked off after Rollins but even reading through the results it seemed like it was a good show.


Meh.  Most of the things that are clicking started under Heyman tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Meh.  Most of the things that are clicking started under Heyman tbh.


I find it hard to put a finger on who is responsible for what, I’ll just enjoy it until we get the shoot interviews in the near future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Sasha is definitely working better as a three brand attraction than Charlotte was.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is definitely working better as a three brand attraction than Charlotte was.


You god damn right


now if only she could get title defenses


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 30, 2020)

Glad to hear Gallows and Anderson signed with impact, I don’t watch them nor do I watch impact but it’s good to see impact add some depth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

I will never like Tye Dillinger.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Why is Archer fighting Joey Janela?  Archer should fight someone more at his level.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Scorpio Sky is a dumb wrestling name.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

The Nightmare Sisters won!  Brandi can’t wrestle, like at all.  But boy is she a beautiful woman.  Allie isn’t bad either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Scorpio Sky is a dumb wrestling name.



Sounds like a stripper’s name tbh tbf lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will never like Tye Dillinger.


He actually the coolest wrestler I know personally


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2020)

There is a possibility Otis might have gotten covid.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 30, 2020)

What if John Cena forms the modern day NWO?

Cena, Orton & Braun as the NWO.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

Dolph with his biggest win in years last night.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2020)

NXT has a lot of filler tomorrow night tbh.  I would watch Io vs Sasha over anything AEW is giving me though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> NXT has a lot of filler tomorrow night tbh.  I would watch Io vs Sasha over anything AEW is giving me though.


Io sasha is the only nxt match i actually want to watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Nightmare Sisters won!  Brandi can’t wrestle, like at all.  But boy is she a beautiful woman.  Allie isn’t bad either.



Yeah saw the match.  Also Allie back to her name instead of the Bunny but for how long.  Also wondering when Rosemary's contract will be up at Impact.  Would like to see her with her friend Allie at AEW because the had an interesting dynamic back at Impact. 

Speaking of the name Brandi, wondering when this one will be shown on TV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I say AEW needs to do around a million tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Lol.  Renee Young’s big news was a cookbook!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 1, 2020)

at all those dirtsheets hyping it up..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Smh I order Renee .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Tonight’s card looks pretty dope for AEW, NXT’s card looks like shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

NXT card is a one match show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> NXT card is a one match show.


Too many women’s matches too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah saw the match.  Also Allie back to her name instead of the Bunny but for how long.  Also wondering when Rosemary's contract will be up at Impact.  Would like to see her with her friend Allie at AEW because the had an interesting dynamic back at Impact.
> 
> Speaking of the name Brandi, wondering when this one will be shown on TV.


shoulda went to aew, at least we would've seen her assmeat on tv by now. wwe probably gonna put her in overalls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lol.  Renee Young’s big news was a cookbook!



Wondering if the WWE will try to get a piece of the action.  Knowing the greedy fuckers they probably have a clause in her contract where they get a piece of her profit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> shoulda went to aew, at least we would've seen her assmeat on tv by now. wwe probably gonna put her in overalls.



She technically still belongs to the WWE via her contract with Evolve though the company shut that place down midway through this pandemic.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> She technically still belongs to the WWE via her contract with Evolve though the company shut that place down midway through this pandemic.


Damn I forgot evolve shut down. shit!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

You know after thinking about it I might be to hard on great american bash

The 4 way could also be pretty good


I would prefer or to be 1 night with io sasha and Cole lee  though


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I say AEW needs to do around a million tomorrow.


not sure they can pull that off right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> not sure they can pull that off right now.


That’s a problem.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

I think it comes down to that billionaire who finances them expectations. He must know that there is a realistic ceiling for smaller professional wrestling shows.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Too many women’s matches on NXT.  Too many tag matches on aew.  Are these matches live?  Or have they already been taped?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Still not entirely up to watching wrestling, but I was sorta looking forward to Fighter Fest, so against better judgement (due to my job), I'll check out the show tonight. Also, is Lee v Cole happening tonight or is that next week?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Still not entirely up to watching wrestling, but I was sorta looking forward to Fighter Fest, so against better judgement (due to my job), I'll check out the show tonight. Also, is Lee v Cole happening tonight or is that next week?


Next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m sure I will be changing back and forth.  Ford/Shida and Io/Sasha are my top two priorities.  And I doubt they are on at the same time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Too many women’s matches on NXT.  Too many tag matches on aew.  Are these matches live?  Or have they already been taped?


AEW has the live stamp for whatever that’s worth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

MJF cutting a promo about ratings could end sour.

E: his attire is fire though


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Jesus christ, MJF....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Still not entirely up to watching wrestling, but I was sorta looking forward to Fighter Fest, so against better judgement (due to my job), I'll check out the show tonight. Also, is Lee v Cole happening tonight or is that next week?


If lee and cole was tonight that would be a garunteed win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF cutting a promo about ratings could end sour.
> 
> E: his attire is fire though



Is that the first time they've ever acknowledged it?
Took me by surprise. I guess getting their shit pushed in has got them feeling froggy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

luchasaurus is terrible, why didn’t he extend the arm for Jungle Boy? Someone teach this guy how to work.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Is that the first time they've ever acknowledged it?
> Took me by surprise. I guess getting their shit pushed in has got them feeling froggy.


They’ve definitely alluded to the “other guys” with Promos from Mox or Jericho, and maybe even TK(during a presser) if memory serves me right, but never an outright promo on a “ratings war”.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Randy Orton and FTR fuckin' SEETHING watching this Luchasaurus fella


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Stunt has untapped potential as a hypeman/cornerman, I wish they wouldn’t have him in singles.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I was surprised Candice LeRae lost so quickly.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Wardlow strikes me as a bit of a lumberer, but I gotta admit, that reverse-rana bump was somethin' else. Maybe I'm wrong about him.

EDIT*
And now a fuckin' Senton?!
This dude out here with somethin' to prove.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

That started as a great match and then it just got too indyriffic at the end, everyone was fantastic except Barney.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Solid af opener. Wasn't really jazzed to tune in, but that one got me into it. Looking forward to the rest of the night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Janela & Sonny Kiss 

Are they begging me to change the channel?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

>Doge
Excuse me...?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Good call to put the tag title match in the ME over Cody and boring ass Hager.

@Rukia they’re up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

I try to pay for wrestling where I can, but Taima really is the ultimate way to watch because of the chat.
Full of people that wanna fuck Sonny Kiss and I'm _dying_. 

These streaming sites like B/R and WWENetwork need live chat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Tegan Knox is the #1 contender.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

If you need any proof of the dichonomy between Kipp and Ford as far as their booking is concerned, just take note of the fact that Ford's music is 20x better than Kipp's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If you need any proof of the dichonomy between Kipp and Ford as far as their booking is concerned, just take note of the fact that Ford's music is 20x better than Kipp's.


Shes also more entertaining


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Just made it in, looking at the Shida/Ford match.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

>Kipp getting kicked out of the ring for getting pushed by a woman and being upset about it.
Mad 2020 energy goin' HAM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Ford has improved a lot


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Ford has a lot of potential, but when it comes to in ring work she could use some more reps.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes also more entertaining



Real talk, I get a real kick out of Sabien being a goofy British shitbird.
It's undeniable that Ford has way more natural charisma than him, however.
I'm lukewarm on her in general, but maybe watching her in enough matches will get something to click in my brain.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I do basically just consider Ford to be a poor man’s version of Alexa Bliss.  But still a good hand to have around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

So what were the matches that started off AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I try to pay for wrestling where I can, but Taima really is the ultimate way to watch



'cept for when the popo show up and cut the feed. Thank goodness it was during commercial. Back the watchwrestling I suppose.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what were the matches that started off AEW.



So far you only missed MJF & Wardlow v Jurassic Express.
Pretty good opener. Wardlow stole the show for me personally, but everyone put in work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Come on, the fucking Lethal Injection.

Well at least it was countered by Tifa.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Nice to see Shida in a match with someone outside of a jobber or Nyla, she’s technically sound.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

So I guess Shida just decided "fuck it, I'm Tifa now"

She's had this attire for, like, 4 straight matches.
I mean, not that I'm complaining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

I like Shida but the fuck was that.  She stood there to take the fucking Lethal Injection.  At least she kick up after it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Pretty good match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Excalibur with the low blow “nobody kicks out of the falcon arrow”


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nice to see Shida in a match with someone outside of a jobber or Nyla, she’s technically sound.


I miss shana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Good Tifa wins, not set her up against her eternal rival Aerith at the next PPV and have flower girl turn heel there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I like Shida but the fuck was that.  She stood there to take the fucking Lethal Injection.  At least she kick up after it.


Looked like a botch


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Hager's wife looks hot. 
Hager.... getting flabby again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

If you’re watching AEW and need to piss or grab something to eat, here’s your chance.

e: what in the jobber create a wrestler hell is Hager wearing?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Cody v Hager.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Jericho a bit too obnoxious on commentary.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

that TNT title looks like a WalMart belt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If you’re watching AEW and need to piss or grab something to eat, here’s your chance.
> 
> e: what in the jobber create a wrestler hell is Hager wearing?


Hager looks flabby and I hate what he is wearing.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho a bit too obnoxious on commentary.


I’m pretty sure he’s drunk but he’s entertaining the fuck out of me lol


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho a bit too obnoxious on commentary.



He's... _very_ loud, yeah.
It's not bothering me much yet, but I can see him wearing on people's nerves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If you’re watching AEW and need to piss or grab something to eat, here’s your chance.
> 
> e: what in the jobber create a wrestler hell is Hager wearing?



Default 05 on the old N64 system.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

He is “rock hard”...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I am more interested in the comedy handicap match on NXT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

They’re going to do a pseudo shoot/mma match aren’t they?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

...the_ fuck_ did he just say about Hager being hard...?



Gibbs said:


> that TNT title looks like a WalMart belt.



Apparently it's not finished yet because Covid-chan.
Not that I think embossing and jewelry will help the core of its design much, but it'd at least help it look a _little _less cheap?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

"Nightmare Family Tatoo",,,,,,, why?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow he shoved Cody by his leg.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

I respect the sheer bottomless, endless void, completely free of anything RESEMBELING a fuck to give by selling that tattoo design.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Rhea has been getting her ass kicked tbh.  This is really surprising.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

When are those AEW figures comingout anyway guys?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I respect the sheer bottomless, endless void, completely free of anything RESEMBELING a fuck to give by selling that tattoo design.


Hard agree, that commercial made me audibly laugh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> When are those AEW figures comingout anyway guys?


August? I’m definitely grabbing the set.

E: a quick google search says early this month, so expect them soon.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Rhea has been getting her ass kicked tbh.  This is really surprising.



...This better be Cena booking, because I swear to god if she loses with this stip....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Best showing ever for Aliyah.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

A'ight, false alarm, she won.

I mean, I like Stone, but fuck me, that team up would've been the most Vince thing NXT had ever done.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Cody hitting a springboard RKO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> August? I’m definitely grabbing the set.



Want to aquire some of their merch and those look interesting.  Remends me of a bit of the Ultimate Musccle figures back in the day.



Still have an unopen Kid Muscle that I was planning on using along with pay on Sages's Patreon to bribe the guy in doing a Betterman anime review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Hager fucked cody up in that break


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

How is the Cody/Hager match?  I can’t believe it is still going on.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

This match isn't as boring as I thought it'd be.
In fact, weirdly enough it's Hager's best match so far.

Helps that they're actually wrestling.

EDIT*
Shit finish, tho


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Cody is strong workrate, and he helps bring others up.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Dexter Lumus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Huh..... what??  Enjoyed the match not sure of the ending.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Jericho trying his best to breathlessly defend Hager and failing after he murdered the ref is good shit. I don't think I've ever encountered a reaction like that from a heel before.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Want to aquire some of their merch and those look interesting.  Remends me of a bit of the Ultimate Musccle figures back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Still have an unopen Kid Muscle that I was planning on using along with pay on Sages's Patreon to bribe the guy in doing a Betterman anime review.


I’ve never bought a figure as an adult, the last time I had them was as a child and they were bought for me, but these do look pretty good. Would you take them out of the package? I’d get them to pass down, but I’d also like to get a taste of nostalgia and open them up to display on a shelf or something. 

At this point I’m 50/50 on whether or not I’d open them.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Dexter's over with me.
Might start watching NXT more often again if he starts showing up more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Uhhh.... so Darby going into pro skateboarding then.   I mean it was big back in the 90's but don't know of this day and age.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

That match had no business being as good as it was, props to Cody for laying that out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Huh..... what??  Enjoyed the match not sure of the ending.


2-3 matches off a heel turn


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Rating's killer OJ approaches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

This match should be excellent


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

“They’re number one in my heart”


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Orange out and Jericho is annoyed as hell. 




Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’ve never bought a figure as an adult, the last time I had them was as a child and they were bought for me, but these do look pretty good. Would you take them out of the package? I’d get them to pass down, but I’d also like to get a taste of nostalgia and open them up to display on a shelf or something.
> 
> At this point I’m 50/50 on whether or not I’d open them.



The figures are fun to play with.  I have an open Kid Muscle, Kevin Mask, and Jeager that had more articulation than any of the products WWE figures had out at the time.  I picked up an extra Kid Muscle just because I find the character funny as hell.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Best friends should win


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Private Party has a new theme, it’s still garbage.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Best friends should win


I have them winning.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

I said this last time, but Private Party's shitty club banger music is SOOOO much damn better than their old Lil Jon lite that didn't fit them at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Private Party has a new theme, it’s still garbage.



I think they are an entertaining tag team but I really can't take them seriously as they lost 12 dollars to mini-Croc and a sentient teddy bear.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Santana has been working out


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Cassidy getting his shit pushed in, my lord.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Every time I switch to NXT Lumus is beating the rod off of Strong.
I really hope he wins. He likely won't, but kripes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

JD probably going to like this match.  Two House of Glory alumni and he called their matches at one point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Santana and Ortiz remind me of the Briscoes except Ortiz is a better Mark and Santana is a worse Jay.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Santana and Ortiz remind me of the Briscoes except Ortiz is a better Mark and Santana is a worse Jay.


elaborate?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m over this match, too many dive spots.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Jericho is so triggered by Orange.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

HOLY SHIT, LUMIS WON!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Im guessing Jericho drank before this.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Im guessing Jericho drank before this.



Possibly right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Im guessing Jericho drank before this.


just a lil bit o the bubbly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn, that was a brutal sequence by Santana and Ortiz.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> elaborate?


Ortiz has all of the in ring theatrics that Mark has, difference is Mark doesn’t sell as well. Santana and Jay are both the alphas of their respective teams, the more “serious” ones but Jay can legitimately wrestle his ass off as a single and cut a scathing promo. Santana can work but I don’t think he’s head and shoulders above his partner like Jay is and his promo work is one note.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> HOLY SHIT, LUMIS WON!


The strap match was okay.  Better than the Fiend vs Bryan.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Lee is gonna win.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Alright match
Great finish that'd trick one into concluding it was better than it was.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

UE getting called up soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Wow, Inner Circle taking L's tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Jericho over the top.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

HOLD HIM BACK! HOLD OJ BACK, JERICHO HAS NO IDEA THE DANGER HE'S IN!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Well Jericho has lost it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

IO/SASHA next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> IO/SASHA next


Commercial free.  Excellent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Just looking at this thread you can see how shitty it is building the best friends up but it’s time for Kenny and Hangman to go single, so let’s get this over with.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Kenny says his catchphrase for the first time ever in AEW in a backstage interview in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Nyla Rose needs to be sent to development and repackaged, it’s over.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nyla Rose needs to be sent to development and repackaged, it’s over.


Why


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Vince delaying the AEW championship main event with biological warfare, clever old dog.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Tazz throwing shade at WWE being sloppy over covid.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Vince delaying the AEW championship main event with biological warfare, clever old dog.


Vince the only man immune to M.A.D


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Lmao Taz talking some serious shit .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why


She’s terrible


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

I can’t find myself to care about this promo because I already know the result.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Breezango


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Taz blows us the fuck out by

Calling out Mox's testing (even tho his logic's flawed, but hey he's a heel, they're kinda dumb)
Taking shots at a "sloppy ship"
Dropping the 3rd "Shit" of the night

Where has this man been all my life? I've never seen him firin' on all cylinders as consistently as he has.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Taz blows us the fuck out by
> 
> Calling out Mox's testing (even tho his logic's flawed, but hey he's a heel, they're kinda dumb)
> Taking shots at a "sloppy ship"
> ...


He's always been this good. the past 25 years


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince the only man immune to M.A.D



"SHOOT 'EM WITH THE NUKE DAMMIT!"
"But sir--!"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

This is terrible


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> He's always been this good. the past 25 years



I guess I need to watch more impact.

Or just search for old AE shit and rekindle old memories.
---------------

Mama's boy Trent is over with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Enjoyed that promo from Taz.  Tooks shots at WWE and Mox.




Shirker said:


> Taz blows us the fuck out by
> 
> Calling out Mox's testing (even tho his logic's flawed, but hey he's a heel, they're kinda dumb)
> Taking shots at a "sloppy ship"
> ...



He's always had the gift of gab, it's just when VInce got his hands on him he was neutured.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

These shows are so much better than RAW. 

Dammnit Vince!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Trashing the other company was a ploy a desperate WCW turned to.

i don’t think NXT ever mentions AEW.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I guess I need to watch more impact.
> 
> Or just search for old AE shit and rekindle old memories.
> ---------------
> ...


Impact, ECW etc


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Sasha’s dog is here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Trashing the other company was a ploy a desperate WCW turned to.
> 
> i don’t think NXT ever mentions AEW.


WWE HoF
"Pissant company" remark


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Omega in a main event, nothing can compare even if it’s against goofs.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Trashing the other company was a ploy a desperate WCW turned to.
> 
> i don’t think NXT ever mentions AEW.



I won't disagree, but to be fair if there's ever an opportunity to take pot shots it's probably this one.
Judging from last week's ratings, the likes of Mox are more important than they realized. WWE's irresponsiblity actively fucked up their main event when it *really *didn't have to. They have the right to be a little petty this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> These shows are so much better than RAW.
> 
> Dammnit Vince!



The sad thing is he's going to be more hands on NXT from here on in.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The sad thing is he's going to be more hands on NXT from here on in.



Oddly enough, from what I hear Vince allegedly hasn't touched the show at all since the move to USA.
I'm not sure if that's changed or is changing in the near future, but there ya go.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The sad thing is he's going to be more hands on NXT from here on in.


I don’t think Vince concerns himself with NXT in any fashion, if anything Vince does more with the main shown call ups.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The sad thing is he's going to be more hands on NXT from here on in.



Whyyyyy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Is Chuck going to sell or does he still think he’s at reseda?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oddly enough, from what I hear Vince allegedly hasn't touched the show at all since the move to USA.
> I'm not sure if that's changed or is changing in the near future, but there ya go.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t think Vince concerns himself with NXT in any fashion, if anything Vince does more with the main shown call ups.



Probably true but what concerns me now are the call ups.  The last crop of NXT call ups haven't utilized to their abilities.  Bianca has dissappeared, RIchochette is buried along with his tag partner, Lacy Evans has reportedly fallen out of favor with Vince, Viking Raiders and Street Profits are now the Ninja Turtles fighting the Foot, ect, ect, ect.......


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hangman and Kenny should survive this if it’s a winner goes on to next week match.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

KRIPES, the fuck was that piledriver from Chuck?!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

ASUKA!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

TRIPLE TAILS UNITED


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 1, 2020)

been dying to see Asuka & Io together.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> KRIPES, the fuck was that piledriver from Chuck?!



Yeah thats crazy. And risky.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

Don't take the booze, Page.
It could be compromised.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Post match beat down to add depth to next weeks match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Fun match with Omega and Hangman retaining.  FTR out there now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

That show was a lot of fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Asuka screwed Sasha out of the win!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

4/5 show from AEW, it really felt like a PPV and all of their PPVs have been stellar.

How was NXT? Did it have a big event feel?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2020)

Fun show but now changing the chennel.  A Sandler film is up next.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

I would assume Sasha/Io gained viewers.  The ratings will tell us a lot about the popularity of women’s wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 4/5 show from AEW, it really felt like a PPV and all of their PPVs have been stellar.
> 
> How was NXT? Did it have a big event feel?


Better than a regular episode.  Worse than a Takeover.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2020)

I liked the show tonight, but it feels like they were holding their cards to their chests because night 2 is next week.
2 of the matches were skippable, but an overall fun watch.

Cody's such a weird monster. He's not what I'd call amazing, but he was somehow able to pull two great matches _kicking and screaming_ out of Hager and Quinn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2020)

If AEW is going to win me over.  They need to cut back on all the tag matches.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2020)

Theres some rough parts of the show but at least they try to do things differently.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I liked the show tonight, but it feels like they were holding their cards to their chests because night 2 is next week.
> 2 of the matches were skippable, but an overall fun watch.
> 
> Cody's such a weird monster. He's not what I'd call amazing, but he was somehow able to pull two great matches _kicking and screaming_ out of Hager and Quinn.


I have to agree to an extent. AEW felt reactionary tonight and that’s not what I want from them. Every match was good but none of them would be considered memorable. 


Rukia said:


> If AEW is going to win me over.  They need to cut back on all the tag matches.


I don’t think the match type is the problem, I think how the matches were presented is the issue. All of them had their “Indy” moments and they left something to be desired. I thought all of the matches were good, but none of them separated themselves from the pack.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 1, 2020)

Can’t wait to see all the heat AEW gets from the Taz promo tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2020)

Week two seems inferior for both NXT and AEW.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Week two seems inferior for both NXT and AEW.


What even is on week 2 for nxt other then lee cole


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2020)

Yikes


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Yikes


Is Paige’s hair falling out?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Yikes


If your dog has a dedicated social media page there’s something wrong with you. This is what you get when people defend your mistakes all your life, she should’ve been roasted for her actions a long time ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Pillman Jr was at Fyter fest last night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2020)

I recall hearing a story that Beth Phoenix outed her to the company when she planned to crash a PPV to get her job back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2020)

Disappointing numbers for AEW last night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2020)

The goofy shit is driving the fans off, leave the Indy shit to the indys.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice body but damaged goods.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Nice body but damaged goods.


At least she got away from Del Rio though.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 2, 2020)

I mean I don't think they should honestly expect the viewership to increase that much. There's a so much smaller pool of people who might even consider professional wrestling.

As far improving show, I think Jericho needs to calm down a bit. The way he rushed at that guy made eh show seem a little silly.

In generally though, I think AEW's show was more fast faced and fun than any of RAW's shows to memory.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 2, 2020)

Evolve  have been Officially bought out.​


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Disappointing numbers for AEW last night.


not surprised, I don't think they really have any interesting feuds or wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2020)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">AEW has suspended <a href="">@RealJakeHager</a> for 10 days and fined him an undisclosed amount for striking an official following his TNT Championship match with <a href="">@CodyRhodes</a> at Fyter Fest on <a href="">[HASHTAG]#AEWDynamite[/HASHTAG]</a> <a href="">pic.twitter.com/ITF7JJDIAM</a></p>&mdash; All Elite Wrestling (@AEWrestling) <a href="">July 2, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">AEW has suspended <a href="">@RealJakeHager</a> for 10 days and fined him an undisclosed amount for striking an official following his TNT Championship match with <a href="">@CodyRhodes</a> at Fyter Fest on <a href="">[HASHTAG]#AEWDynamite[/HASHTAG]</a> <a href="">pic.twitter.com/ITF7JJDIAM</a></p>&mdash; All Elite Wrestling (@AEWrestling) <a href="">July 2, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>



Jack Swagger looking like a gym spotter wtf is this shit?  


And btw, Paige looks like a different person. Like a old hag. I hope she’s okay.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 3, 2020)

That's what plastic does to you, everyone wants to look like a duck or a lizard, either way she's gonna regret it when aging comes knocking.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

It’s probably because I am a Sasha Banks fan.  But I sort of feel like she has almost single handily given aew fits this month.  AEW loses viewers when she is on NXT.  Sammy Guevara gets suspended because of comments he made about her.

they really can’t wait for her to go back to Friday or Monday nights.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Asuka’s channel is pretty unique.  I can’t say I have seen very many Nintendo switch controller repair videos.  I certainly wouldn’t have guessed that Nintendo sold a repair kit like this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">AEW has suspended <a href="">@RealJakeHager</a> for 10 days and fined him an undisclosed amount for striking an official following his TNT Championship match with <a href="">@CodyRhodes</a> at Fyter Fest on <a href="">[HASHTAG]#AEWDynamite[/HASHTAG]</a> <a href="">pic.twitter.com/ITF7JJDIAM</a></p>&mdash; All Elite Wrestling (@AEWrestling) <a href="">July 2, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="" charset="utf-8"></script>


So I’m supposed to believe this but in the main event, the number one contenders for the tag titles were driven to the arena in their moms mini van...ck


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Kairi sane is done


wwe wasted her


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

I think they could have done better with Kairi.  But I am not totally sure that they wasted her.

she was an nxt women’s champion.  Maybe the most prestigious women’s title in wrestling.  She won the initial mae young Classic.  She was a tag champion.

one thing about Kairi.  Is she has had a number of concussions.  She had some injuries during her run with wwe and those injuries probably affected her push at times.

I also wouldn’t be surprised if Stardom has a lot to do with this decision.  They need her tbh.  Hana’s suicide.  Kagetsu and Hazuki retired.  Arisa Hoshiki retired.  And there was some chatter that she was being bullied online like Hana.  So it sounded like some people were worried about her mental state.

I’m all in favor though of giving a talented female wrestler more of Charlotte’s piece of the pie.  And Nia Jax is another wrestler I wouldn’t push at all that has had big opportunities.  So like I said, they could have done a little better.

As far as Japanese wrestlers go.  Now that I have had a good look at Kairi.  She isn’t as good as Asuka and she isn’t as good as Io.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 3, 2020)

Kairi is going back to Japan, it's seemingly all confirmed now.

Link removed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Smackdown sounds boring tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

I read something today about Vince killing Shayna’s push.  And I have to admit.  I am not a big fan.  Especially if Ronda isn’t around.

On the other hand.  As a monster.  At least she is better than Nia Jax.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I read something today about Vince killing Shayna’s push.  And I have to admit.  I am not a big fan.  Especially if Ronda isn’t around.
> 
> On the other hand.  As a monster.  At least she is better than Nia Jax.



fuck, Nia doesn't even have the toe nail to compare herself to Shayna as an athlete. 



Ivan said:


> That's what plastic does to you, everyone wants to look like a duck or a lizard, either way she's gonna regret it when aging comes knocking.



Paige was absolutely beautiful before Del Rio screwed her. She was my top 1 right next to Alexa Bliss


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Shayna is a old school heel

A gritty nutbuster. But shes not pretty, vince hates unpretty women


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Nia could actually be a good heel if you could put her out there without hurting her opponents.  She has that Corbin quality.  People genuinely flip out anytime she says or does anything.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

> Q8: Sasha Banks vs. Io Shirai – 900,000 viewers (up 118,000), 309,000 in 18-49 (up 49,000)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Sasha is a draw :up:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2020)

NXT crushed AEWs main event, the sad part is there’s a large contingent of AEW fans that like the Best Friends and wanted them to win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Honestly. I was surprised so many of you seemed to stick with aew for the tag match in the main event.  I viewed that as a throwaway match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly. I was surprised so many of you seemed to stick with aew for the tag match in the main event.  I viewed that as a throwaway match.


Io sasha was the money match out of both shows

But as a whole aew had a better card. I watched sasha io because i only had best friends at a 30% chance of winning


If they had won i would have been pissed that I missed it though


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly. I was surprised so many of you seemed to stick with aew for the tag match in the main event.  I viewed that as a throwaway match.


I’m just not a fan of Io, I already watch Asuka and Shida so it seems redundant at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

I kind of have debated with Kisame about this.  And he probably won’t agree.  But I really do think that Kenny Omega is less valuable now than he was a year ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m just not a fan of Io, I already watch Asuka and Shida so it seems redundant at this point.


The people online that seem to want the Japanese girls to just dominate everything are absolutely crazy imo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

A guy at wrestling inc said that Jungle Boy is a bigger draw than Kenny Omega.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m just not a fan of Io, I already watch Asuka and Shida so it seems redundant at this point.


The irony being Asuka and Shida are the same kind of joshi (warrior) as opposed to Kairi and Io who are flyers




Rukia said:


> I kind of have debated with Kisame about this.  And he probably won’t agree.  But I really do think that Kenny Omega is less valuable now than he was a year ago.



Less valuable now than 2 years ago

I think being with hangman elevated him past what his terrible booking was at the begining of aew, but hes still not where he was in new japan


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2020)

Wrestlers shouldn't just be allowed to book themselves or they end up doing goofy shit like Kenny did at the start of aew.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

i am interested to see the ratings for this match.  Because these two guys have had huge drops in their segments the last two weeks.  How will the actual match do?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I kind of have debated with Kisame about this.  And he probably won’t agree.  But I really do think that Kenny Omega is less valuable now than he was a year ago.


He’s had the best singles and tag match in AEWs short history, they’re giving the title prestige before they give him a run. Also, he would have received Roman Reigns heat had he been crowned the inaugural champion, you have to remember there’s only one guy in the company atm that can keep up with him at his best.


Zhen Chan said:


> The irony being Asuka and Shida are the same kind of joshi (warrior) as opposed to Kairi and Io who are flyers


Asuka is the only one that sets herself apart as a character and that’s only because of the work she does on her YT series, besides that they’re all badass Joshi that are stellar in the ring with minimal character on screen.


SAFFF said:


> Wrestlers shouldn't just be allowed to book themselves or they end up doing goofy shit like Kenny did at the start of aew.


Thankfully Kenny doesn’t book the singles division, that’s Khan and Cody. Unfortunately he does book the women’s division though.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> So I’m supposed to believe this but in the main event, the number one contenders for the tag titles were driven to the arena in their moms mini van...ck



Kisame confirmed for not lovin' his mom ya hate to see it 



Zhen Chan said:


> Kairi sane is done
> 
> 
> wwe wasted her



Totally.
No matter how you try to spin it, the unfortunate truth is that she was one of the many victims of the twitchy whims of a company overseen by an admittedly shrewd business man but a shit booker, the many chair shots to his head presumably causing all his good taste to slowly piddle out of his ears like blood.

She pulled off her heeldom moderately well, but it takes a real moron to even push her in that direction in the first place.



Nemesis said:


> Kairi is going back to Japan, it's seemingly all confirmed now.
> 
> Top 15 Rankers information



Good for her. Hopefully the cavelcade of injuries and concussions at the hands of this negligent pigpen haven't impacted her ability to perform too much.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> NXT crushed AEWs main event, the sad part is there’s a large contingent of AEW fans that like the Best Friends and wanted them to win.



A lot of them were in the Taima chat.
I like Best Friends a lot, but I didn't really get it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s had the best singles and tag match in AEWs short history, they’re giving the title prestige before they give him a run. Also, he would have received Roman Reigns heat had he been crowned the inaugural champion, you have to remember there’s only one guy in the company atm that can keep up with him at his best.
> 
> Asuka is the only one that sets herself apart as a character and that’s only because of the work she does on her YT series, besides that they’re all badass Joshi that are stellar in the ring with minimal character on screen.
> 
> Thankfully Kenny doesn’t book the singles division, that’s Khan and Cody. Unfortunately he does book the women’s division though.


So I have Kenny to thank for the women's division, got ya. 

I don't know the limits of Khan's wrestling knowledge but I feel uneasy knowing the two bookers are him and Cody. But I can't think of anyone else there that would do better, Arn is old school but probably to a fault. I guess I can't complain as long as the head writer isn't brandi.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> So I have Kenny to thank for the women's division, got ya.
> 
> I don't know the limits of Khan's wrestling knowledge but I feel uneasy knowing the two bookers are him and Cody. But I can't think of anyone else there that would do better, Arn is old school but probably to a fault. I guess I can't complain *as long as the head writer isn't brandi*.


*YET. 

*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2020)

I akso watched the tag match over NXTs main event. No regrets.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i am interested to see the ratings for this match.  Because these two guys have had huge drops in their segments the last two weeks.  How will the actual match do?



jericho practically begging people to not change the channel.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Aesima (Jul 3, 2020)

Are they really though? they paid little attention to TNA and their pot shots when they were at their peak, AEW is 200,000 loss of viewers away from being just another indie fed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2020)

I don’t really consider that news.  It’s just vague reporting tbh.  How many sources do they have?  Was this said in a meeting with multiple people?  Did this come from the McMahons or Hunter?  Too much information is missing imo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 4, 2020)

I’m taking any “news” about WWE with a mountain of salt after they just played the dirt sheets into believing Corbin legitimately has heat with Riddle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> So I have Kenny to thank for the women's division, got ya.
> 
> I don't know the limits of Khan's wrestling knowledge but I feel uneasy knowing the two bookers are him and Cody. But I can't think of anyone else there that would do better, Arn is old school but probably to a fault. I guess I can't complain as long as the head writer isn't brandi.



Well Kenny is trying to get the Joshi style wrestling over but I don't think it's what the audience wants at the moment.  Plus Brandi should take some of the blame of the women's division stalling as well for trying to put over her vanity project in the Nightmare Collective which storyline died a thousand deaths and cuased some pushes to be stalled.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kenny is trying to get the Joshi style wrestling over but I don't think it's what the audience wants at the moment.  Plus Brandi should take some of the blame of the women's division stalling as well for trying to put over her vanity project in the Nightmare Collective which storyline died a thousand deaths and cuased some pushes to be stalled.


The Joshi style is fine but I need distinctive characters between Riho and Shida to help drive my enthusiasm. Obviously I can tell the difference between the two but being that they’re foreign and speak another language I think they need to put more work into defining who they are as individuals.

Also, AEW is devoid of talent that can work with them. Bea Priestly was awesome but they didn’t get her exclusive, Baker can hardly work American nonetheless Joshi, Kris and Nyla are too green, who is going to make their style look credible?

AEW missed an easy shot at real heat in the division by not turning Nyla heel foreal and having her shit on the women’s division as a transgender character(real woman gimmick). I understand she might not want to bring that to the forefront but in all reality that’s all she has to offer, so if she can’t do that she shouldn’t have a job being how green she is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kenny is trying to get the Joshi style wrestling over but I don't think it's what the audience wants at the moment.  Plus Brandi should take some of the blame of the women's division stalling as well for trying to put over her vanity project in the Nightmare Collective which storyline died a thousand deaths and cuased some pushes to be stalled.


Brandi want even writing the nightmare collective

She did a interview a while back about why everything was so terrible


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2020)

Back in the ring when?  Also glad she went back to her red hair.  Probably did it when WWE didn't come a calling.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2020)

Kenny dumping the beer just made me think about how much I would enjoy seeing Austin beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Back in the ring when?  Also glad she went back to her red hair.  Probably did it when WWE didn't come a calling.


maybe she's at home until they feel the need to call her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kenny dumping the beer just made me think about how much I would enjoy seeing Austin beat the fuck out of him.


I mean... what segement couldnt be improved with stone cold?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2020)

This could be HUGE for AEW in the long term.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 5, 2020)

Doesn't cut good promos like his pops, keep him on dark.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 5, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Doesn't cut good promos like his pops, keep him on dark.


Pillman didn’t start cutting noteworthy promos until he was about 15 years into his career.

Pillman Jr is a much better worker and has a much better physique with only three years in the business, the sky is the limit for him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

Jericho needs to beat this Orange guy and move on to a bigger program.

but I am having a hard time figuring out who that should be.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 6, 2020)

They should write Jericho out with injury and just let him do commentary until they have a viable face he can feud with in the future. I’d like for that to be hangman much further down the line.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They should write Jericho out with injury and just let him do commentary until they have a viable face he can feud with in the future. I’d like for that to be hangman much further down the line.


He still has that rematch clause with moxley


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Back in the ring when?  Also glad she went back to her red hair.  Probably did it when WWE didn't come a calling.



Oh my god!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

Khan sucking up to CM Punk again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho needs to beat this Orange guy and move on to a bigger program.
> 
> but I am having a hard time figuring out who that should be.



But Jericho vs Orange is money dammit.   But honestly, as much as I enjoy watching the roster of AEW they really need some name power to draw audiences away from the WWE. 



Rukia said:


> Khan sucking up to CM Punk again.



Hmm, heard recently of how they did talk to Punk but his asking price was seemingly high.  With Backstage canceled due to ratings and he not drawing the viewers Fox hope he would, I wonder if damaged his bargining power.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 6, 2020)

No, it was just a stupid show, you can bring the rock in and it would still suck, how many more backstage shows do they need to cancel before they realize nobody cares?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2020)

Heath slater stoned as fuck right now


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2020)

Kairi!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

Kairi wins by DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

So what’s the stipulation?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> So what’s the stipulation?


Eye for an eye match

Loser gets maimed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

They are still using Flair.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

I can’t watch a big show match.  Sorry.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2020)

God damn

Mvp shoots hard on cedric


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2020)

Orton helping Truth lol


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2020)

Did Peyton's jeans split open?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

Ruby sucks.  She can’t even beat Billie Kay!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2020)

Did they just announce a Kabuki Warriors title shot for next week?  Good.  Kairi survived another week.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 6, 2020)

These are taped bro...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> God damn
> 
> Mvp shoots hard on cedric


Everything MVP says about these happy to be there dudes is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He still has that rematch clause with moxley


That’s a match I would rather not see twice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2020)

Rey was looking real crisp last night


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Corbin is always over with me:

“Old yeller the king would be happy to take you out to pasture and put you down.”


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

i like it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Everything MVP says about these happy to be there dudes is true.


Cédric should listen to MVP.  Why the hell does he want to be Ricochet’s sidekick???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

I didn’t watch the first segment of Raw.  But I totally buy the premise.

why didn’t McIntyre fight for Heath Slater?  Why doesn’t he have the guts to call him and check in on him???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sasha v Kairi was a really good match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

I only watch Raw to see the Monday night Mesiah, this week he’s in a segment with KO. Oh how the monkey paw curls.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I only watch Raw to see the Monday night Mesiah, this week he’s in a segment with KO. Oh how the monkey paw curls.


Sarcasm?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sarcasm?


No I genuinely feel about Owens the way people claim they feel about Corbin. He’s just a fat slob that can do flips and I would not buy him ever getting into a real fight in his life. To me he’s the epitome of why wrestling is a niche today.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

I’m asking about the Monday Night Messiah comment.  Because I don’t think this is working.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m asking about the Monday Night Messiah comment.  Because I don’t think this is working.


Oh yea I love the Mesiah character. Seth is cutting the best promos of his career, he has a great presentation, and he just comes off believable as an asshole. I also think the character has a lot of wiggle room, he can be chickenshit or turn it around and become a badass while keeping the same gimmick. 

IMO this is Seth at his best and where he belongs on the card, he’s my favorite character under the WWE umbrella right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Drew came off as a massive heel here.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 7, 2020)

Am I the only one who saw potential in Heath? aside of all the joke gimmicks they had him do, I remember he did that promo against Brock where he showed that he can be a serious character, Could of made a great mid carder. Hope he does well in whatever he's doing next(TNA from what is being told)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

That was a really good promo from Slater, I think of the guy as a joke because I never seen him like he was right there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was a really good promo from Slater, I think of the guy as a joke because I never seen him like he was right there.


That’s how I feel about Big E too.  Big E should be an MVP client tbh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Am I the only one who saw potential in Heath? aside of all the joke gimmicks they had him do, I remember he did that promo against Brock where he showed that he can be a serious character, Could of made a great mid carder. Hope he does well in whatever he's doing next(TNA from what is being told)


I kinda saw it too since he was always a real good promo, just assumed it would easily translate as a solid midcarder but wwe never really let him do his thing in singles and just saw him as a tag team guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That’s how I feel about Big E too.  Big E should be an MVP client tbh.


Big E needs to stop twerking and sounding like a fucking stereotypical black preacher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Big E was better as Dolph and AJ’s body guard.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

My first time watching dark in what seems like a lifetime, I hope they don’t make me suffer for too long before I get to watch Pillman.

E: Nicceeeeee


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2020)

Big E could have been a multi-time champion by now if it wasn't for Triple H telling Vince to pick Roman over him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Great showing by Pillman, just wish his comeback sequence was less omega ish.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

You know how they always throw the word complacent around and talk about people that are « happy to be here »?  To me I think of Big E sometimes when I hear that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

I made the mistake of attempting to watch the next match after Pillman spears and AEW can seriously fuck off a cliff, wtf is that?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Dark generally isn’t very good tbh.  The losing opponents always have like 0-10 records on AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

I just find it ridiculous that Khan continues to push an agenda rather than serve a palatable product. It’s become egregious at this point when he is pushing people with very low talent because they check a box related to PR, it’s a slimy promotional tactic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

Khan is like Ted Turner when it comes to wrestling to be honest.  He likes it but he doesn’t know the first thing about running a promotion.

khan vs McMahon is a major mismatch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Big E could have been a multi-time champion by now if it wasn't for Triple H telling Vince to pick Roman over him.



I remember that.  SIngles run and got a small push.  If I recall he was also one of Cena's guys and that Cena wanted him pushed more but that occurred at the same time Roman was starting to get his push for a singles run as well along with being one of HHH's boys.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Khan is like Ted Turner when it comes to wrestling to be honest.  He likes it but he doesn’t know the first thing about running a promotion.
> 
> khan vs McMahon is a major mismatch.



AEW nees a Bischoff.  (exits the thread)


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Am I the only one who saw potential in Heath? aside of all the joke gimmicks they had him do, I remember he did that promo against Brock where he showed that he can be a serious character, Could of made a great mid carder. Hope he does well in whatever he's doing next(TNA from what is being told)



Yeah, Slater's far better than where he's slated (no pun intended). It personally dawned on me back in 2016.
I heard he apparently cut a killer promo yesterday and honestly wasn't surprised in the slightest.

Another example of the broke-ass system giving us a pretty narrow view of its roster.
But I'm sure we'll keep blaming the roster itself as always because object permanence isn't really our strong suit



Nemesis said:


> AEW nees a Bischoff.  (exits the thread)



Can't wait to blame Turner broadcasting for our troubles in the 2020s let's GOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 7, 2020)

lol finally dawned on Jericho that there's literally no star power in their roster, Khan and Cody still think they're the shit, wait until they dip and have less viewers than  impact


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2020)

The Elite so called star power doesn’t make a difference at all in the ratings.  AEW does the same numbers with or without them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2020)

Vince loved Riddles promo about being barefoot so much that he’s allowing Riddle to have input on his promos, compared him to a young Shawn Michaels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2020)

Ivan said:


> lol finally dawned on Jericho that there's literally no star power in their roster, Khan and Cody still think they're the shit, wait until they dip and have less viewers than  impact



Not going to happen.  Remember Impact had was AEW doesn't at the moment, they had Russo on creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 7, 2020)

AEW gains Dixie Carter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> AEW gains Dixie Carter



Why, she is the resaon why Impact is on rebuild mode for a long time.  Her incompetence is what allowed Russo to run rampant.  Hell, her favoring Russo got them kicked off a channel when she made a promise ot the network not to hire the guy, then hired him in secret.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

There’s no way Vince is okay with the wrestlers that skipped dates because of covid.  I don’t care what wwe claims.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

I am expecting to see the Bianca Belair/Naomi tag team soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I am expecting to see the Bianca Belair/Naomi tag team soon.



Wouldn't be surprised if that were to happen.  

Saw some clips on Raw, so is Nikki Cross going to be fined.  I mean it was reported that the WWE will start fining those in the audience if they don't wear their mask and Cross was out there without one.:


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2020)

Ivan said:


> lol finally dawned on Jericho that there's literally no star power in their roster, Khan and Cody still think they're the shit, wait until they dip and have less viewers than  impact


I remember a while back when i actually thought aew had a shot at getting Orton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I remember a while back when i actually thought aew had a shot at getting Orton.



Nah, Orton played Vince for that pay day.   Then I recall he starts bitching at the WWE paying Goldber 2mil for the Saudi trip.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I remember a while back when i actually thought aew had a shot at getting Orton.


If he did and Meltzer reported he had a Brock deal, he would’ve had the best run of his career.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

Who is mjf fighting tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2020)

Poor Paige, Delritto really did a number on her.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 8, 2020)

And so did the whole roster before him.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

It’s clear that Riddle presented the woman as a stalker fan to his wife, then was later forced to spill the beans. The only thing he did wrong was lead the woman on to thinking they were in a relationship, and when you’re that that successful it’s a colossal no-no. He should’ve been paying the woman off but instead he opted to pay for a lawyer, which in today’s climate is a big no no. Reminds me a lot of the Kobe situation, these stars think they can just fornicate off their name power without paying the tithe, and later find out the repercussions to that is having accusations thrown your way.

I know of some entertainers that are a lot more formal in their approach and use a system of payment+NDA, and those are the ones that have crystal clear reputation to this day. It’s a lot less painful to pay before than it is to pay after.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ivan said:


> And so did the whole roster before him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

Do you think wwe gave Riddle permission to make that statement?  Or he just did it?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Do you think wwe gave Riddle permission to make that statement?  Or he just did it?


Considering that he already notified them about this issue before signing, probably so, if not then I don't think they would care considering all the evidence so far points to defamation out of spite from his former mistress.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

My favorite part of the whole story is (paraphrasing) she said Riddle asked her to hop on his dick in the back of the van and she felt uncomfortable doing so with other people around, so instead she opted to give him a blowjob instead.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2020)

Is this girl hot?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is this girl hot?


Not really, 4/10 at best, 5 if you're hammered and high

She's  in her late 20's but looks like mid thirties.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’d consider her 5.5- 6/10


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

Any of you guys follow Asuka on youtube?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Any of you guys follow Asuka on youtube?



Kana-TV, not that much.  She pops up when I'm browsing there from time to time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Any of you guys follow Asuka on youtube?


I watch her every now and then, my girlfriend enjoys the food review stuff more than I do but I still find her entertaining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Fyter Fest part duex up now.  So who is opening up the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

So minus 12 Dollaz vs Cowboy Shit and Omegas.  Should be entertaining.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Both men of private party have been in the ring for at least 2 minutes, this is ridiculous.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Fun match but will be expecting Cornette to complain on Omega's overuse of jazz hands.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

The match was fair but private party is green af, none of their strikes connect and everything looks choreographed. They both can sell though. 

Janela-Archer and the Nyla match are both terrible, hopefully they’re grouped together so people who DVR can just fast forward straight through.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Why is archer attacking Sonny Kiss, is this a face turn?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Gotta love Archer's entrance.  Throwing the body of a random jobber, yet today it's Kiss.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Welp Janella got his shots in, time for Archer to get to work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Well Cody keeping his presence known..... by drinking hot sause.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Taz bringing back the FTW belt was supposed to “send shockwaves through the industry”? Stop.

The Butcher is amazing lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Enjoyed Archer winning but didn't like him selling that much to Janella or almost getting pinned.  At least he took the double splash and kicked up out of it.

Multiman tag now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

This might be the best multi man tag I’ve ever seen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Enjoying the match but I think the save was a bit botch by that delay run in.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2020)

Im going to do the same thing this week as last week

Watch aew then swap to nxt for the main event

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Hmm, so Young Bucks and FTR take a loss with Butcher/Blade and Lucha Bros walking away with the W.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

That was a really good match just had a few errors that take away from it, probably should’ve been the main event.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Young Bucks and FTR take a loss with Butcher/Blade and Lucha Bros walking away with the W.


You can just tell the Lucha Bro’s are sturdy backstage, no way will they just continue to accept jobs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Young Bucks and FTR take a loss with Butcher/Blade and Lucha Bros walking away with the W.


Maybe lucha bros are the heels that take down kenny and page


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Big Swole suspended...... the Swole/Baker match soon. 

Native Beast going to feast next.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

When you watch AEW, sometimes you just have to suffer. They serve the shit as an appetizer to the steak.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Quick squash, that is fine.  At least Nyla isn't Jax and legit injure a talent.  

So Nyla getting a manager.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Brody channeling his inner VInce, have a injured talent wrestle despite advice not to.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick squash, that is fine.  At least Nyla isn't Jax and legit injure a talent.
> 
> So Nyla getting a manager.......


The irony is I don’t think Nyla is strong enough to actually injure someone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The irony is I don’t think Nyla is strong enough to actually injure someone.


She lacks upperbody strength but her legs are pretty strong. Im like 80% sure statlander has the strongest upperbody on the womens division

Jax cant even be a base


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> She lacks upperbody strength but her legs are pretty strong. Im like 80% sure statlander has the strongest upperbody on the womens division
> 
> Jax cant even be a base



She should be.  An ex-gymnist and trained as a stunt women before switching profession to wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> She lacks upperbody strength but her legs are pretty strong. Im like 80% sure statlander has the strongest upperbody on the womens division
> 
> Jax cant even be a base


That’s a fair assessment


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Brodie Lee’s character is working for me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Hmm, why is Dark Order courting Colt.  I mean are they hedging their bets on a tag team of sorts to go after the belt when the time comes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Why is it every wrestling promotion has shit security.   I mean I recall the most inept ones were from Impact to which Abyss captured on and branded him with the 10/10/10 iron.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2020)

Great athleticism by Daniels in that last match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Great athleticism by Daniels in that last match.



WWE took a pass on him the few times he's tried out for them.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

Cole landed on his neck


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2020)

Liked seeing Karrion and Scarlett at the end watching over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Fun match.  Jericho won but Orange was made to look like he could hang with the upper card tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Also weren't a puppy battle royal suppose to take place as well or was that last week.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 8, 2020)

hell yea keith lee won. where does that leave undisputed era? main roster debut soon?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> hell yea keith lee won. where does that leave undisputed era? main roster debut soon?


Coles contract ends in 2 months


Their fates are directly tied to his decision, mostly roddy


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE took a pass on him the few times he's tried out for them.



He also hard pass on them too.  Like he was the original higher power but bailed forcing "It was me Austin." by Vince.

Also there was a time he was in a mask as Los Conquistadores when it wasn't E&C or Hardy boyz in the outfit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Coles contract ends in 2 months
> 
> 
> Their fates are directly tied to his decision, mostly roddy



I can see Cole going to AEW because of his relationship Britt Baker.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I can see Cole going to AEW because of his relationship Britt Baker.


Hes also ex Bullet club


Theres a built in story for him right there


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He also hard pass on them too.  Like he was the original higher power but bailed forcing "It was me Austin." by Vince.
> 
> Also there was a time he was in a mask as Los Conquistadores when it wasn't E&C or Hardy boyz in the outfit.



Interesting, that I didn't know.  So he was technically suppose to be Austin's nemesis at the time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Coles contract ends in 2 months
> 
> 
> Their fates are directly tied to his decision, mostly roddy


The last thing AEW needs is a 5’7 world champion contender, I’m praying WWE picks him up for another few years.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also weren't a puppy battle royal suppose to take place as well or was that last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2020)

I won’t blame wwe if Adam Cole leaves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, I expect VInce and the WWE to follow that format about a month later.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2020)

Putting people like Sonny Kiss, Nyla Rose and Joey Janella on cable tv is just asking viewership to go away.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE took a pass on him the few times he's tried out for them.



Chris Daniels is fucking awesome, its sad that he kinda looks like a bald ZSJ and that kind of appearance is an auto-pass for Vince’s boner


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Putting people like Sonny Kiss, Nyla Rose and Joey Janella on cable tv is just asking viewership to go away.



So Archer's face turn didn't draw the viewers AEW planned for then.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE took a pass on him the few times he's tried out for them.



Yeah kinda weird. I was disappointed he last time his run didn't work.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2020)

This guy is fucking embarrassing


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2020)

It's amazing that more people are watching guys grocery games than that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2020)

Just got finished watching yesterday's AEW and the main event of NXT. Some thoughts
--------------

-AEW's show yesterday was better than last week's, IMO. The pacing, wrestling and story progression was all done in such a way that made it way easier to watch. Not that last week was bad, tonight's show just didn't feel as subdued.

-8 man tag was the best match of the night. I'm starting to see what all the hubbub was about with The Revival (I didn't watch NXT in their heyday, and I don't watch indies as much as I should). I REALLY like their smashmouth, controlled chaos style. Gonna mess around and become my favorite team on the show if this keeps up.

-FTW championship reveal was neat, but is that the announcement that Khan was allegedly hyping up for the show? Underwhelming for me, someone who never watched old school ECW.

-Jericho and OJ was hella fun, tho Y2J calling it his favorite match was clearly either him talking out his ass or he just really enjoys sharing the ring with Cassidy (tho, tbf, who doesn't? I hear nothing but good things about him from wrestlers).

-Was gonna make a joke tonight about Kieth Lee indirectly putting a stop gap in Britt Baker's white privilege, but she unfortunately used said privilege to get one of her black colleagues suspended without pay for three weeks. Ol' Tony Con ain't good on his word it seems. 

----

Speaking of Kieth, I was spoiled on his title win and fuck I wish I hadn't been, because I feel like I would have really loved that match. SOOOO many powerbombs and stiff strikes. As it stands tho, a combination of spoilers and my fatigue from work, made it so at about the halfway mark i had trouble staying awake and was just waiting for it to be over. All the same, it's about time Cole lost the belt, and considering the climate right now, the fact that NXT's star power got fucked up ever since Vince gutted them, and the fact that Kieth honestly should've gotten pushed heavy a fuckin' year ago, this was the perfect decision.

It's no secret I have a clear bias toward AEW as a whole, but I also, believe it or not, have a bias toward good, well-timed booking that makes sense. NXT's main event gave us that and as such I'm glad they won the ratings this week. Maybe being rewarded with bragging power will give them motivation to _keep doing that_.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> He also hard pass on them too.  Like he was the original higher power but bailed forcing "It was me Austin." by Vince.
> 
> Also there was a time he was in a mask as Los Conquistadores when it wasn't E&C or Hardy boyz in the outfit.



Bless Daniels for indirectly giving us the greatest wrestling meme of all time. 



Raiden said:


> It's amazing that more people are watching guys grocery games than that.



Wrestling's spent the last decade being slowly stabbed to death. It doesn't shock me at all.
Honestly both shows should be lucky they manage to break top 50 week to week.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2020)

Yo thats crazy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2020)

That title is clickbaity, all Cena said was WWE makes their own stars.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 9, 2020)

He probably wasn't even being all that serious in the response, really.

I have a hard time believing he could take a look at NXT's roster at the time and come to the conclusion that they don't nab stars.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2020)

That was the company line back in those days.  Of course Cena would support it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Just got finished watching yesterday's AEW and the main event of NXT. Some thoughts
> --------------
> 
> -AEW's show yesterday was better than last week's, IMO. The pacing, wrestling and story progression was all done in such a way that made it way easier to watch. Not that last week was bad, tonight's show just didn't feel as subdued.
> ...



Interesting thoughts

I thought aew had a way better card both nights but on both nights nxt's main event stole the show

I think the petty nxt counterprogramming actually hurt the qaulity of its own programing

If you take Io Sasha, Lee Cole, Yim Lerae street fight, Thatcher Lorcan and Johnny Swerve... thats literally a fucking takeover

That is a takeover level card that they split across 2 days and fill with a bunch of bullshit nobody wanted to see or cares about.  Having just those 5 matches vs Night 2 of Fyter fest would have went over so much better


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 10, 2020)

Replayed it like 4 times in a row. Goddammit!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2020)

Holy shit @teddy  Evil joined Bullet club


----------



## teddy (Jul 11, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit @teddy  Evil joined Bullet club


He didn't get that name for show


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2020)

I missed SmackDown then see a clip of what happen on the show......the fuck!?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 11, 2020)

Vince's fingerprints all over this cringe.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow.

I.................don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2020)

Terrible segment.  Benefits from there being no fans in attendance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2020)

teddy said:


> He didn't get that name for show


Guess all those years he fooled us


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Vince's fingerprints all over this cringe.​


Really? I think this is more up Prichard’s alley.




PlacidSanity said:


> I missed SmackDown then see a clip of what happen on the show......the fuck!?


I’ll tell you what, I was in my phone during this stuff but it wasn’t half as egregious as something like a Marko Stunt match, Sonny Kiss vinette, or Profits and Vikings vs Ninjas. I’d go as far to give it some credit for having an old school vibe, nice to see women have sex appeal every now and then.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I missed SmackDown then see a clip of what happen on the show......the fuck!?



...You know what?
The steady decline in interest in mainstream wrestling has been accelerated by COVID harsher than I'm sure many people expected. Raw's hittin' 1.6's, Smackdown's hitting below millions when it isn't even a year old and has a huge install base. The stuff they're doing clearly isn't working, so it makes a bit of sense that in order to do something about this sinking ship we turn to and copy the cringe comedy latent in talent shows and reality tv.

...No, straight up. I'm not even kidding. Good TV isn't working as wedsedays show, serviceable TV isn't working on Mondays, so fuck it, just give us full on, unapologeticly awful television and hope to strike a cord with the demographic of viewers with no taste who enjoy absolute trash.

Couldn't hurt. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Really? I think this is more up Prichard’s alley.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll tell you what, I was in my phone during this stuff but it wasn’t half as egregious as something like a Marko Stunt match, Sonny Kiss vinette, or Profits and Vikings vs Ninjas. I’d go as far to give it some credit for having an old school vibe, nice to see women have sex appeal every now and then.



See? Workin' already!

Shit ain't like I gotta watch it, so more power to 'em.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...No, straight up. I'm not even kidding. Good TV isn't working as wedsedays show, serviceable TV isn't working on Mondays, so fuck it, just give us full on, unapologeticly awful television and hope to strike a cord with the demographic of viewers with no taste who enjoy absolute trash.


The irony is they finished first in the 18-49 demo during both hours last night. Even in 2020 when everyone likes to act offended, sex still sells.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Really? I think this is more up Prichard’s alley.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll tell you what, I was in my phone during this stuff but it wasn’t half as egregious as something like a Marko Stunt match, Sonny Kiss vinette, or Profits and Vikings vs Ninjas. I’d go as far to give it some credit for having an old school vibe, nice to see women have sex appeal every now and then.





Shirker said:


> ...You know what?
> The steady decline in interest in mainstream wrestling has been accelerated by COVID harsher than I'm sure many people expected. Raw's hittin' 1.6's, Smackdown's hitting below millions when it isn't even a year old and has a huge install base. The stuff they're doing clearly isn't working, so it makes a bit of sense that in order to do something about this sinking ship we turn to and copy the cringe comedy latent in talent shows and reality tv.
> 
> ...No, straight up. I'm not even kidding. Good TV isn't working as wedsedays show, serviceable TV isn't working on Mondays, so fuck it, just give us full on, unapologeticly awful television and hope to strike a cord with the demographic of viewers with no taste who enjoy absolute trash.
> ...




Putting polish on shit to make is shine doesn't change the fact that the polished item is shit.  The crowd will come to see what this shiny thing is only to realize they are staring at shit and leave.  

I really hope Fox has Vince's feet over the fire, telling the old man that future rating with be up significantly or one of their own will be coming to oversee ccreative.  And Vince will have to comply because A through Z he took the fucking money.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Holy shit @teddy  Evil joined Bullet club



What happened to Sanada? And the rest of LiJ?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Putting polish on shit to make is shine doesn't change the fact that the polished item is shit.  The crowd will come to see what this shiny thing is only to realize they are staring at shit and leave.
> 
> I really hope Fox has Vince's feet over the fire, telling the old man that future rating with be up significantly or one of their own will be coming to oversee ccreative.  And Vince will have to comply because A through Z he took the fucking money.


This latest episode of SD was one of their more successful ones all year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> What happened to Sanada? And the rest of LiJ?


They were in action so they weren't there when Evil jumped Naito.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They were in action so they weren't there when Evil jumped Naito.



Sanada should kill him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Someone spoke up and said they werent happy about it:


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2020)

@Shirker im not sure if they can get the numbers up if they arent alloweed to do mire conteoversial programming again.

They also should just reformat the show and titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

FUUUUUCK YOU EVIL!!!



HOW DARE YOU ?!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2020)

YAMERO!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> YAMERO!!!!


HE DESTROYED LIJ !! THAT SICK EVIL BASTARD!!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm ok With EVIL being shot up to the main event but why the fuck does he need to join Bullet Club? They should have him form his own faction, Bullet Club ain't the relevant anymore other than G.O.D.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

Aesima said:


> I'm ok With EVIL being shot up to the main event but why the fuck does he need to join Bullet Club? They should have him form his own faction, Bullet Club ain't the relevant anymore other than G.O.D.


Or maybe he should have gone solo. 

Not too many in NJPW doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Aesima (Jul 12, 2020)

F  for rusev day..​


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2020)

This could easily bust her nose. Glad she didn't botch


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 12, 2020)

I love how people get up in arms about women singing in a wrestling ring when you have loose moraled women doing these kink videos


----------



## Shirker (Jul 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I love how people get up in arms about women singing in a wrestling ring when you have loose moraled women doing these kink videos



One is cringe and the other is porn, it ain't rocket surgery.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 12, 2020)

Nobody liked the original NXT because of dog shit(In Naomi's words too) segments it had so nobody liked this on the main roster because they tuned in to a rasslin show, not watch a bootleg american idol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> One is cringe and the other is porn, it ain't rocket surgery.


DDT and PWG are entire promotions dedicated to cringe.

My point is that in 300-500 segments that they do a year, having women sing in the ring as a lead in to an angle is far from the worst shit going on today.


Aesima said:


> Nobody liked the original NXT because of dog shit(In Naomi's words too) segments it had so nobody liked this on the main roster because they tuned in to a rasslin show, not watch a bootleg american idol.


It literally led to a match, WWE has been sports entertainment for the entirety of its existence, it was never just wrestling.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> DDT and PWG are entire promotions dedicated to cringe.
> 
> My point is that in 300-500 segments that they do a year, having women sing in the ring as a lead in to an angle is far from the worst shit going on today.
> 
> It literally led to a match, WWE has been sports entertainment for the entirety of its existence, it was never just wrestling.



Never complain about Kipp Sabian again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Never complain about Kipp Sabian again.


I’ve never complained about Kipp Sabian?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 13, 2020)

Wait a fucking minute. Keith Lee is NxT champ!??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This latest episode of SD was one of their more successful ones all year.



Up to a 1.9 from a 1.77.  Tantamount of having Vince's testicles removed from the car battery only to have them placed in a vice, Fox will still be demanding for improved ratings.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Up to a 1.9 from a 1.77.  Tantamount of having Vince's testicles removed from the car battery only to have them placed in a vice, Fox will still be demanding for improved ratings.


They were number one in the 18-49 demo on a Friday...


Funny how when WWE A shows are brought up we only look at total viewership, but when we’re watching the Wednesday night cat fight it’s all about the demo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They were number one in the 18-49 demo on a Friday...
> 
> 
> Funny how when WWE A shows are brought up we only look at total viewership, but when we’re watching the Wednesday night cat fight it’s all about the demo.



I really don't give a damn about the ratings, it's just that Fox and the USA Network do.  Especially Fox as they pretty much killed Backstage for its ratings takeaway.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I really don't give a damn about the ratings, it's just that Fox and the USA Network do.  Especially Fox as they pretty much killed Backstage for its ratings takeaway.


But you just brought up the ratings.

WWE is holding up their end of the bargain, despite the dirtsheets chicken little reporting, I can assure you that USA and Fox are both happy having the only wrestling programs that matter. Both SD and Raw are consistently the number one non news shows on their respective days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> But you just brought up the ratings.
> 
> WWE is holding up their end of the bargain, despite the dirtsheets chicken little reporting, I can assure you that USA and Fox are both happy having the only wrestling programs that matter. Both SD and Raw are consistently the number one non news shows on their respective days.



Yes I brought up the ratings because Fox and USA looks at them.  The amount of money spent on acquiring airing rights, wouldn't be surprised the studios were expecting some respectable 3s and 4s, not low end 2s to high end 1s.  Buyer's remorse should be setting in Fox at this point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes I brought up the ratings because Fox and USA looks at them.  The amount of money spent on acquiring airing rights, wouldn't be surprised the studios were expecting some respectable 3s and 4s, not low end 2s to high end 1s.  Buyer's remorse should be setting in Fox at this point.


Total viewership is going down on everything, RAW and SD are the most popular non news shows on TV so that’s objectively successful, either way you cut it. Your 3s and 4s are pulled straight up out of your ass btw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

fuck you Sanada.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Total viewership is going down on everything, RAW and SD are the most popular non news shows on TV so that’s objectively successful, either way you cut it. Your 3s and 4s are pulled straight up out of your ass btw.



Maybe true that viewership has dropped across the boards but oh child for you to think WWE has the most popular non news shows when the TV landscape itself that has series, gameshows,talent shows that can bring in the viewers.  Hell the WWE is fortunate that Fox has airing rights to some of those shows and is happy at where they air or Smackdown would have been shown the door in change of one of their more established shows that really bring in the ratings.  Raw is safe because it's the USA Network and the majority of their shows are from syndication.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Maybe true that viewership has dropped across the boards but oh child for you to think WWE has the most popular non news shows when the TV landscape itself that has series, gameshows,talent shows that can bring in the viewers.  Hell the WWE is fortunate that Fox has airing rights to some of those shows and is happy at where they air or Smackdown would have been shown the door in change of one of their more established shows that really bring in the ratings.  Raw is safe because it's the USA Network and the majority of their shows are from syndication.


Both Raw and Smackdown have been the number one non news on their respective days since the COVID-19 quarantine in America.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Both Raw and Smackdown have been the number one non news on their respective days since the COVID-19 quarantine in America.



And what if an executive decides that an American Idol-Masked Singer type show or a Friends type show with an established viewer core were to decide Monday or Friday would be where they would want to air they wouldn't switch the shows out without a second thought.  That is what worries me with AEW and NXT since they are trying to establish a fan base on their respective networks but if a bigger ratings draw shows up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And what if an executive decides that an American Idol-Masked Singer type show or a Friends type show with an established viewer core were to decide Monday or Friday would be where they would want to air they wouldn't switch the shows out without a second thought.  That is what worries me with AEW and NXT since they are trying to establish a fan base on their respective networks but if a bigger ratings draw shows up.


Because those shows have established competitors already. Raw and Smackdown do not compete with American Idol sequel shows. WWE have established a monopoly on a niche type of TV program, that’s why FOX, USA, and Saudi pay them the big bucks.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2020)

I kind agree with Placid. Having a show that gets 1.7/1.9 is alarming. 4s is too high but it shouldnt be that low.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Because those shows have established competitors already. Raw and Smackdown do not compete with American Idol sequel shows. WWE have established a monopoly on a niche type of TV program, that’s why FOX, USA, and Saudi pay them the big bucks.



True.  Anyway, thank you for the spirited argurments, you made my time in dialysis go by fast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

So what's on tonight's docket for Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Sunny got arrested again


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

So Raw starts off with a MVP/Ziggy segment...... well back to sorting out my anime library.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Yummy Charly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

the fact Moxley in his promo for Fight for the fallen mentioned he's wrestled Taker, Hunter, Suzuki, Omega, and Naito just legit makes the AEW universe seem big as hell . Bless them for letting him do that


----------



## Aesima (Jul 13, 2020)

Every promotion has done that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Every promotion has done that.


No not really. 

Not in promos.


The announcers usually bring up the past  during the match if there's history there .


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

About time we see Bianca


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

God bless God of Hightschool, they have Chrollo from HxH and a Akuma type character..... yet he is pretty much Akuma with high attacks and shit D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> About time we see Bianca



Glad to see her out of catering but will she take the W or feed the bogan duo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> God bless God of Hightschool, they have Chrollo from HxH and a Akuma type character..... yet he is pretty much Akuma with high attacks and shit D.


Crunchy roll coming through this summer .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Crunchy roll coming through this summer .



Glad they are, current Toonami...... what happen?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Glad they are, current Toonami...... what happen?


Nothing so far.I think the dubs won't be around for a while so we might get more reruns .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 13, 2020)

Bianca flexing on these hoes

Black excellence


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nothing so far.I think the dubs won't be around for a while so we might get more reruns .



I don't mind the reruns it's the choice of series used.  Mob Psycho is fine but I think Paranoia Agent somewhat slows the tempo of what is airing on the block.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Shayna is here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Shayna gonna be the WWE Tessa, fighting men.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I don't mind the reruns it's the choice of series used.  Mob Psycho is fine but I think Paranoia Agent somewhat slows the tempo of what is airing on the block.


Yeah agreed. Makes me change the channel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 13, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Shayna gonna be the WWE Tessa, fighting men.


Tessa is the wwe tessa

They signed her


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tessa is the wwe tessa
> 
> They signed her


source?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Well a Bazelgeuse appearance and she destroys some ninjas because........


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 13, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Shayna gonna be the WWE Tessa, fighting men.


Well tessa's heading to WWE so they'll have two Tessas?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tessa is the wwe tessa
> 
> They signed her



WWE going to take the social hit then.

Well a woman out of VInce's own black heart.... Shit Heil or how that disgusting salute goes.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Fucking WWE has the gall to release another game after burning their good will in the last game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Eye for an Eye match, the fuck out of here with that See No Evil bullshit.   Next week Kane drops his mayoral duties to give pointers on how to pluck a person's eye out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> True.  Anyway, thank you for the spirited argurments, you made my time in dialysis go by fast.


Hope you’re feeling well! I wouldn’t feel well knowing I’m only destroying you in debate because you aren’t at your best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hope you’re feeling well! I wouldn’t feel well knowing I’m only destroying you in debate because you aren’t at your best.



No probs, literally for the past few months on a Mon, Wed, and Fri I have to sit in a chair for 4 hours getting my blood sucked out and clean along with having fluid pulled from the blood.  I'm am not right till the next day.  Hell I'm currently fighting the fatigue to post here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Speaking of Tessa


----------



## Aesima (Jul 13, 2020)

lol the fuck, is that a rasslin promotion or a porn studio..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2020)

Eye for an Eye match ending, look foward to it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 13, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Shirker im not sure if they can get the numbers up if they arent alloweed to do mire conteoversial programming again.



Forgot to respond to this

I used to think this back in the early 2010s, and you're probably right, but leaving aside the issue of short term vs long term thinking, there's a part of me that thinks that if USA gave them the go-ahead to go full TV-14, it still wouldn't help much because I'm getting the feeling that Vince doesn't know how to do edgy programming anymore.

I mean, they've been given a little bit of leeway to push the envelope a bit and the stuff we got out of it was edgy through the filter of a 9 year old saying "hell" in public. Our recent hot button angles include: Bayszler eating strawberry jam packets Becky keeps under her shirt, Seth Rollins making the bizarrely specific threat to remove Rey Mysterio's eye and making a match out of it that will not deliver, and an NTR storyline that occurred because.... 

Though to their credit that last one stopped the bleeding a bit, but that was Heyman's idea and that dude ain't booking anymore.



Raiden said:


> I kind agree with Placid. Having a show that gets 1.7/1.9 is alarming. 4s is too high but it shouldnt be that low.



It shouldn't, to deny such is ignorant.
But in their defense, and I know I sound like a broken record, this virus stuff is steadily killing them.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’ve never complained about Kipp Sabian?



Too lazy to go and check, so I'll assume you're being honest.
Pretend I said Britt Baker or something.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It shouldn't, to deny such is ignorant.
> But in their defense, and I know I sound like a broken record, this virus stuff is steadily killing them.


How so if they’re the number one non news shows?


Shirker said:


> Too lazy to go and check, so I'll assume you're being honest.
> Pretend I said Britt Baker or something.


Baker is a terrible performer, that’s not the same as a divisive segment that retained viewership.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

One week removed, but.....


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2020)

I still have no idea what he is saying. They need subtitles or something .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2020)

Randy is going to hurt Ric.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

oh how much I love this woman.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2020)

I think Kabuki Warriors will win.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2020)

Sasha and Bayley won.  I was wrong. Really good match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Its viewership is, unfortunately, a house of cards.
> Show's been staying steady (if you could call it that) due to its brand recognition and has managed to become self-sustaining due to said recognition as well die-hards that have been propping it up since the 80s. All other metrics are showing that they're not pulling in as many people as they're turning out as everything else other than their tv is on a downturn. Those die-hards die (hard), that house of cards falls.
> 
> I mean, if they're happy with that, whatever. Lord knows over the past few years I've seen similar hubris, but it's because I've seen it so much that I get a little uppity when I can see the writing on the wall.


Under normal circumstances I would agree, but seeing as WWE has established itself as a proprietary eponym I still have to argue that it’s monopoly gives it at an advantage that more traditional television programs do not have.


Shirker said:


> I will not argue that one needs to like Baker, I will argue that defending that bad segment over Baker's presumably lackluster performance tells me unsavory things about one's assessment of quality.
> 
> ...I mean, defending it at all kinda does that, but that's not a discussion I care all that much about or am willing to have.
> 
> And anyway it was just a simple example in the first place. Replace her name with any ^ (use bro).



My only argument is that you can’t compare a character that doesn’t work to a throwaway segment that will either be forgotten or remembered as so bad that it will distinguish itself from boring, thus garnering more attention to the product.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha and Bayley won.  I was wrong. Really good match.


you are always wrong.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2020)

I always win when we do ppv predictions.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2020)

Lmao Im surprised they won also. Wonder what happens next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2020)

Bayley wins and Sasha loses.  And hopefully this feud kicks into gear.  They will probably lose the tag belts in the next couple of weeks.

i don’t know what team would possibly beat them though.  Maybe Bianca and Ruby?  Or Ruby and Liv?  Or maybe an nxt team could be tag champs for a while?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 14, 2020)

Needless to say, Gibbs has reasserted himself in this thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2020)

Nightmare sisters wrestling tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2020)

The Young Bucks are overrated.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Ready for wrastlin tn?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Very entertaining video too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

So who gets to start off Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Under normal circumstances I would agree, but seeing as WWE has established itself as a proprietary eponym I still have to argue that it’s monopoly gives it at an advantage that more traditional television programs do not have.



To a point.
I suppose we'll see if that point ever gets reached in the next 10 to 15 years, tho by that time Vince will probably be gone, having payed no consequences, laughing rich and smugly to the grave.

Cuz the only being that's a worse booker than him is god. No wonder he wanted to go over him that one time.



> My only argument is that you can’t compare a character that doesn’t work to a throwaway segment that will either be forgotten or remembered as so bad that it will distinguish itself from boring, thus garnering more attention to the product.



Oh right, it's been a while, so I forgot how discussing the company has be done through the filter of defeatism.
That's not even a shot, btw. Legitimately a lot of the convos I've had and have seen with WWE usually ends up boiling down to "it doesn't matter anyway, because few things do, typically", and it's difficult for me to even argue.



Rukia said:


> The Young Bucks are overrated.



Eehhh, yes and no.
I'd actually been thinking about this at work one day and realized that I tend not to be all that excited about their matches when they're announced, but despite that, in the year long history of the company so far, they're in a lot of my favorite matches.

Explaining why I think this is would make this post one of my usual long winded ones, so the short version is, as wrestlers they're very choreographed, but tend to make up for it with really good psychology and match layout. The culture war that happens whenever they're the topic of conversation, in my view, has less to do with them and more to do with the fact that people are pretty stubborn about their tastes and aren't particularly good at the concept of nuance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

it's Cody vs....... Sonny Kiss??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Let's see if Sonny can win some people over


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2020)

I will watch Extreme Rules this weekend.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> it's Cody vs....... Sonny Kiss??


Yes.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

AJ Styles on suicide watch with this opening match.


This'll be the first Sonny match I've seen since his somewhat sloppy match at the last FFtF, so let's see if Jon was right and he's improved any.



Raiden said:


> Ready for wrastlin tn?



Excited for the return of Mox.
May switch back and forth depending on what Kieth and Dexter are gonna be doing tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

You know Cornette is going to have a field day with this match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody being a heel. I knew his snake face would show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody with those Papa Pump pushups.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Cornette gonna have a heart attack from this.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Alright, Axes and O's was pretty neat.

---=-
That 450 was fuckin' CLEAN, the fuck...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

The 4 horsemen tease continues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Nxt sleepy start lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oof that Alabama slam was rough


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Cornette on suicide watch on the amount of selling Cody is doing for Sonny.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Lee vs Dijakovic tonight for the titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Cody legit turning heel. That bastard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

>Cody at his most heelish in this match.

Cody "forced representation ruined Star Wars" Rhodes takes the W tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Sonny kiss must be the son of john cena

Because that vertebreaker and superplex should have fucking killed him


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

JR and Tazz .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Cody at his most heelish in this match.
> 
> Cody "forced representation ruined Star Wars" Rhodes takes the W tonight.


To be fair there was some twitter fans calling sonny an f-word and that Cody was wasting his time. So he wanted to get Sonny some sympathy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

FTR vs Lucha bros


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

So Cody slowly going to the darkside, good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Sonny definitely has improved a bunch, tho I'd still rather he not move underwater. Still a lack of confidence in his offense that makes it look pretty rough around the edges.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Sonny definitely has improved a bunch, tho I'd still rather he not move underwater. Still a lack of confidence in his offense that makes it look pretty rough around the edges.


He admitted that he was nervous as hell but agreed. Still told you he improved. Gotta be patient with some of the roster. They're basically growing before our eyes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Cody slowly going to the darkside, good.


I can make a good case cody has always been a heel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

This should be an entertaining tag match with the clash of styles we are going to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Have to say that I massively prefer AEWs lighting to AEWs dark stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Tuning in for the revival vs lucha brothers, hopefully they can get me to stick around. Is Cody and Sonny the main event? Just want to know so I can steer clear.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Damn Cash and Penta going hard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tuning in for the revival vs lucha brothers, hopefully they can get me to stick around. Is Cody and Sonny the main event? Just want to know so I can steer clear.


No it already passed. Its Mox vs Cage


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Well that's rare, Lucha Bros shitting the bed.
Penta too fat to lift.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tuning in for the revival vs lucha brothers, hopefully they can get me to stick around. Is Cody and Sonny the main event? Just want to know so I can steer clear.



They were the opening match.
Cody "If he takes the dick, tell 'em to call in sick" Rhodes retained. Took a surprising amount of offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Well that's rare, Lucha Bros shitting the bed.
> Penta too fat to lift.


To be fair mexican tacos are the bomb


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> To be fair mexican tacos are the bomb



True especially the types of filling you include with the meat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> They were the opening match.
> Cody "If he takes the dick, tell 'em to call in sick" Rhodes retained. Took a surprising amount of offense.


I figured he would try to polish the turd, thank god I missed it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Holy shit Cash got chopped red


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> To be fair mexican tacos are the bomb


I swear it’s the cilantro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Damn all that red.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Cage vs MOX is tonight? I’ll stick around.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Tope DDT


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I figured he would try to polish the turd, thank god I missed it.



Cornette jr is not amused


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Dax you dirty fuck

lmao


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Wow dirty finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Fenix is a fucking mad man with those drops.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh shit They unmasked Fenix


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I swear it’s the cilantro


Youre probably right. It adds the right flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Heels being heels tonight.  First Cody now FTR.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

I now want Omega to murder these two....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I now want Omega to murder these two....


First the bucks


Then the world


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heels being heels tonight.  First Cody now FTR.


Elite gonna learn the hard way


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Youre probably right. It adds the right flavor.



Well some rice, blackeye beans, pulled barbacoa, ect pretty much will fatten a taco to one's delight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Lmao what happened with the car.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Lmao what happened with the car.



Car keys botched the spot. 

At first I thought The Bucks played them, but then the commercial came.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Lmao pyros and other explosions over the top.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

So Sammy suspension up when?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well some rice, blackeye beans, pulled barbacoa, ect pretty much will fatten a taco to one's delight.


Too many good ingredients I swear


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Too many good ingredients I swear



Thanks to my current condition I can no longer partake in them. Well there are always the memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh no... bringing in demo ratings. This wont end well


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the geekiest shit I have ever seen in wrestling, fuck off Jericho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thanks to my current condition I can no longer partake in them. Well there are always the memories.


Sorry man


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Unrelated, but happy to see that the ringside crowd is wearing masks now just like NXT has.

It's basically become a cultural requirement, what with all the nation-wide bed-shitting that's occurred. If you're gonna insist on continuing your shows, you gotta be at least somewhat of a decent example.

---------------

Jericho's mic is botching the spot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Sammy suspension up when?


Prob 30 days


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cornette jr is not amused


My bad I’m not a freak that enjoys watching a jailhouse prag in a serious wrestling contest.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no... bringing in demo ratings. This wont end well



Is this what it's gonna take for Jericho to _finally _get cancelled on Twitter??


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Cornette probably cumming to that promo Jericho just cut on Orange.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

LMAO


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Guy in the floor is an ass.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Is this what it's gonna take for Jericho to _finally _get cancelled on Twitter??


Probably so


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> My bad I’m not a freak that enjoys watching a jailhouse prag in a serious wrestling contest.


Why would that make you a freak? Alot of insecurities popping up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Such a waste of orange juice.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

How are they gonna clean that out the ring.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Lee/Dojkovic now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> How are they gonna clean that out the ring.


Probably change the mat


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why would that make you a freak? Alot of insecurities popping up


Just because something is gay or SJW doesn’t mean there is a law that says it’s good content. A heterosexual male will not find entertainment in watching Sonny Kiss in a wrestling match with his current style, and that’s just a fact.

Don’t bother replying if your response is “no u” because quite frankly I already know what kind of shit your into and I find it embarrassing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Why are they giving a child talk time.  So Jurassic Express vs Elite next.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho over the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Keith Lee just oozes charisma


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

The Elite theme


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just because something is gay or SJW doesn’t mean there is a law that says it’s good content. A heterosexual male will not find entertainment in watching Sonny Kiss in a wrestling match with his current style, and that’s just a fact.
> 
> Don’t bother replying if your response is “no u” because quite frankly I already know what kind of shit your into and I find it embarrassing.


No heterosexual male would enjoy watching sonny kiss wrestle...

You sound like the guy whose dad wouldnt hug him becuase men touching is gay


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Im surprised they did another tag match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Im surprised they did another tag match


Aew is 60% tag teams


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuckin' torn between Lee vs Jurassic/Bucks.

I enjoy the latter more than Daijack tho (not that I dislike him), so I guess I'll check out the tag team match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Sweet counter by JB and lool Hangman went back to drinking


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Lmao wtf!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Really want to hear Cornette review this match.  Holy shit I wonder how many times he might go off.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> No heterosexual male would enjoy watching sonny kiss wrestle...
> 
> You sound like the guy whose dad wouldnt hug him becuase men touching is gay



Be nice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really want to hear Cornette review this match.  Holy shit I wonder how many times he might go off.


We need 8 more mins of marko stunt offense

He must clear the ring on a hot tag


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Starting to wonder if the Elite are heels and FTR knows it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Jesus christ that lariat


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Lucha Saurus puts a big dumb smile on my face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Lol, the commentary.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho is making up for his terrible angle by carrying this match on commentary, finally get some entertainment on a tv program, who would’ve thunk it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Welp there was Marco with the hot tag, and it whither away.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Why give marko the destroyer

That hurt my heart


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

I swear they legit take it as a challenge on how to do a different type of Canadian destroyer spot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Fuck they just killed one of Bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I forgot it’s 2020 where being heterosexual and having values is considered a meme.


Come on man let's not do this. I got family that are gay. Let's be cool. You can ignore Sonny but let's leave it at that.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

LuchaSaurus: "NO! STop... don't hurt him..."
Omega: "So be it..."

Fuck, Jon might be onto something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey Scarlett


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny turning ....hes coming in..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok. So in universe whats the explaination for marko stunt

Hes literally always a liability


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Come on man let's not do this. I got family that are gay. Let's be cool. You can ignore Sonny but let's leave it at that.


I don’t have a problem with Sonny Kiss’ sexuality, Kenny is openly bisexual and he’s one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. Note the differences between the two and then come back and talk to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Omega going heel, lots of talent going to the dark side.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shida calling out Tony


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t have a problem with Sonny Kiss’ sexuality, Kenny is openly bisexual and he’s one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. Note the differences between the two and then come back and talk to me.


Ok sorry I got your comments wrong. I'm always willing to apologize if I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Omega going heel, lots of talent going to the dark side.


The elite are gonna splinter

Civil war 2020 replacing that elite inner circle blood and gutts match

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I forgot it’s 2020 where being heterosexual and having values is considered a meme.



I can't speak for Zhen, but my comment was a joke dude. Chill.
You'd be surprised to learn that I also don't think AJ is a legit homophobe.

If you don't wanna get memed on, dropping the abrasive gimmick could help a little. All it's ever good for is a laugh.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Lol some of those moves made me nervous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> LuchaSaurus: "NO! STop... don't hurt him..."
> Omega: "So be it..."
> 
> Fuck, Jon might be onto something.


FTR sees that BS. 


They gonna save Hangman from an Elite betrayal


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Moxley giving a shout out to Danny havoc .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

So I take is Sonny's partner stayed home.  Wouldn't blame him since he is now going with with this woman.


Honlestly given the choice to work you ass in the ring or work that ass in bed which one would you guys choose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> FTR sees that BS.
> 
> 
> They gonna save Hangman from an Elite betrayal


That reminds me of a movie...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take is Sonny's partner stayed home.  Wouldn't blame him since he is now going with with this woman.
> 
> 
> Honlestly given the choice to work you ass in the ring or work that ass in bed which one would you guys choose.


Youre fucking kidding me

Janella got hoes??????


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ok. So in universe whats the explaination for marko stunt
> 
> Hes literally always a liability



You mean wrestling-wise or as far as being their teammate?
For the latter, he's their friend. For the former, beats me. If I were to guess and headcanon a bit, they probably just see him eating pins as more of a team problem than an individual one.

-----------------

>Nightmare sisters
The what now?
Oh god, IS BRANDI WRESTLING?!?1?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Youre fucking kidding me
> 
> Janella got hoes??????


I mean he had Penelope . Not a shocker.


This AEW's continuation of building the women's.division


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean he had Penelope . Not a shocker.
> 
> 
> This AEW's continuation of building the women's.division


That... is true


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh shit mj jenkins

So glad shes back wrestling


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> That... is true


He's a bad bad boy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Brandi is terrible but I’ll take what I can get, it was something to look at.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Youre fucking kidding me
> 
> Janella got hoes??????



The Bad Boy


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

That felt like a pointless NXT match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's a bad bad boy





Shirker said:


> The Bad Boy



And he does look less like a greasy fuck now adays


Well shit I guess theres hopes for everybody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The Bad Boy


If Joey was in WWE he'd be stealing Mandy Rose outta nowhere


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> That felt like a pointless NXT match.


Yeah that was a dark match


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> If Joey was in WWE he'd be stealing Mandy Rose outta nowhere




Joey Janela cucking Rusev instead of Lasley would've done bigger numbers, facts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Joey Janela cucking Rusev instead of Lasley would've done bigger numbers, facts.


He would be the go to for cuck angles.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Did we not learn from how terrible her promo was last week?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did we not learn from how terrible her promo was last week?


Shes getting a manager


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take is Sonny's partner stayed home.  Wouldn't blame him since he is now going with with this woman.
> 
> 
> Honlestly given the choice to work you ass in the ring or work that ass in bed which one would you guys choose.



Intersting discussion of Janella's choice of women but none of you guys have answered my question.  If given the choice would you work you ass in the ring or work her ass in bed?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Dasha looking fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

VICKIE!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh no.....it's Vickie


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh no.....it's Vickie


Excuse me?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Intersting discussion of Janella's choice of women but none of you guys have answered my question.  If given the choice would you work you ass in the ring or work her ass in bed?


Given that janella matches usually include 15 neck bumps

Yeah nah im staying home and clapping cheeks


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

VICKIE G. 

I'm not sure if she's a good fit for Nyla tho. I also don't think she'll work too well without a crowd to drown her out with boos, as is her claim to fame.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

So Vickie is Nyla's manager.  Everybody gets a manager now of days,  You get a manager, and you get a manager, and you get a manager, hell I need to check if I have a manager now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Vicki!!!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Vickie is the Karen of Managers


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yes please


Shes a free agent till janurary

Make this fucking happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks like AEW has more women signed . Since they needed them.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Vickie is the Karen of Managers



Vickie is Karen ground zero.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

There might be some potential here, that was a good promo from Vickie but I don’t know how this can reach its full potential without Vickie willing to take some bumps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

They’re giving these guys 20 minutes? I’m intrigued.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

you know.... I thought Brian Cage was a big guy. Now I just think he's a shredded average height guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

This is why Evil Uno is winning


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Meanwhile Io/Tegan on NXT rn.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

I like that AEW is showing titles not officially recognized. Thats awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Vickie is Nyla's manager.  Everybody gets a manager now of days,  You get a manager, and you get a manager, and you get a manager, hell I need to check if I have a manager now.



Your job manager : Well you do now pal!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Some dope hold exchange stuff from this Io/Knox match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> you know.... I thought Brian Cage was a big guy. Now I just think he's a shredded average height guy.


Cage is 6 foot

He just thicc as a aligator tail

Wardlow is also only 6'1. Angles are everything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW has some fans in the crowd, nice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Mox's arms looking juciy

He been in the gym when he was supposed to be quarintined


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

What kind of freak power is this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> What kind of freak power is this.


Trenbolone


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine if Mox makes Cage tap with the Dis-arm-her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> What kind of freak power is this.


Wait till you see his athleticism


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Mox going after that weakness.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oof barricade spot


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

This women's title match is a bit troublesome. Seems to have slowed down since the holds.

EDIT*
KRIPES, I hate standing chair spots, fuck. Mox chill!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Still can't believe I'm seeing Cage vs Mox


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Wait why is rick knox the ref and not audrey


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wait why is rick knox the ref and not audrey


Shenanigans about to come into play


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage is a fucking freak, man....


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho commentary a lot better.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

I... did not see that ending coming


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Ah I am surprised by the ending. I thought there might be a DQ or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Hmm, so Tazz throws in the towel.... smart move to keep his investment alive.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

D'ARBY FINALLY BACK!!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Its sting!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh shit Tazz saved his boy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2020)

Great match, bad finish, predictable post match angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2020)

Glad to see Darby took time out of his training with Tony Hawk but I don't think Cage is the person you want to piss off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Tazz throws in the towel.... smart move to keep his investment alive.



Cage is a machine, and therefore knows not the concept of self preservation. Can't have a monster with a broken arm.
I really liked this finish. Pretty decent match too. Best one from Mox in a while IMO.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 15, 2020)

Pretty enjoyable show tonight. A clear step down from last week, however. Another one of those transitional episodes that are setting up other stuff.
MotN for me was, of course, FTR vs the Bros, despite them having to work through the gravitational pull caused by Penta's *mass*.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 15, 2020)

Tuned into to the last few minutes of AEW to see Brian Cage lose and by throwing in the towel no less.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 15, 2020)

This pretty much confirms mjf is beating moxley


Hes the only one left


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2020)

AEW should be able to win the ratings tonight.  Their main event was up against Tegan Nox.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW should be able to win the ratings tonight.  Their main event was up against Tegan Nox.


I literally have no idea what happened on nxt

Ive heard nothing


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2020)

Don’t care what they do with Nyla Rose.  But trotting out Vickie Guerrero in 2020 is bizarre.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Don’t care what they do with Nyla Rose.  But trotting out Vickie Guerrero in 2020 is bizarre.


Vickie’s two minutes last night might have been the best moment in the entire divisions history if it wasn’t for Riho beating Nyla to become the first champion. 

I think you’re underestimating just how terrible this division is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 16, 2020)

Looking back the the Nightmare Sisters....... honestly find out when Rosemary's contract is up in Impact and bring her in.  She comes with a core fanbase from Impact and she already has an established working relationship with Allie from their time togehter at Impact.  Would be interesting to bring that pair back together in AEW since Impact kafaybee killed off Allie in a storyline before her leaving the company.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2020)

Oof


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2020)

AEW had their fyter fest main event last night.  Nxt had nothing.  That was a must win show.

AEW needs to find a way to climb back to 800,000 viewers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW had their fyter fest main event last night.  Nxt had nothing.  That was a must win show.
> 
> AEW needs to find a way to climb back to 800,000 viewers.


Nxt had both championships defended last night

If thats nothing then there is a issue


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 16, 2020)

AEW definitely received a surge from Mox returning, the AEW championship has been valuable from day one and MOX has kept it’s stock intact.

NXT had their version of an Indy card and nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2020)

Solomonster said that Moxley has had a really bad run as champion.  I haven’t seen any of it.  But I was surprised to hear that.

apparently only the match with Brodie Lee was all that good.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Solomonster said that Moxley has had a really bad run as champion.  I haven’t seen any of it.  But I was surprised to hear that.
> 
> apparently only the match with Brodie Lee was all that good.


I think he makes it feel important even if the match quality isn't consistent and that's what really matters here. making the belts feel like they mean something.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2020)

AEW was a fun show and didnt take itself too seriously. The matches were also great.

I felt like NXT had too much talking and was a little too slow paced as compared to the other show. It was good but I think a comparison isnt helpful. While AEW probably did a little too many tag matches, I found them a lot more interesting than anything WWE put on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Solomonster said that Moxley has had a really bad run as champion.  I haven’t seen any of it.  But I was surprised to hear that.
> 
> apparently only the match with Brodie Lee was all that good.


Mox's run isnt hall of fame worthy but it hasnt been bad. It definitely is lacking the big keynote matches though

Brodie was the best.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2020)

Mox won his title basically at the wrong time.  Much like Drew and Braun.  Nothing during the pandemic is going to be A+ tier.  It's about making the best out of the situation.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2020)

Braun has one of the worst runs ever.  I mean that.  Not hyperbole.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 16, 2020)

I keep forgetting braun is champ


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Solomonster said that Moxley has had a really bad run as champion.  I haven’t seen any of it.  But I was surprised to hear that.
> 
> apparently only the match with Brodie Lee was all that good.


That’s none sense, Moxley and the elite are the only consistently palatable programs AEW has to offer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Zhen Chan !!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Zhen Chan !!!


Aww thanks


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Big PPV this weekend.  The one time a year wwe goes extreme!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m looking forward to a shitty card just because I’ve been watching AEW for the past month or so and haven’t seen a legitimate full card of wrestling, I’m sure WWE will deliver on that at least.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Sasha and Asuka I am looking forward to at least.

braun vs bray could be weird.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2020)

Looking forward to the asuka mvp matches

Catiously optimistic about the eye for a eye match


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Looking forward to the asuka mvp matches
> 
> Catiously optimistic about the eye for a eye match


I'm just looking forward to how bad the cg and editing will be for the eye for a eye match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Not looking forward to Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Why did Cody not squash Kiss?  Why did Archer not squash Janela?  Why does Marko get offense in?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did Cody not squash Kiss?  Why did Archer not squash Janela?  Why does Marko get offense in?


Because 75% of AEWs audience is ok with it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Because 75% of AEWs audience is ok with it.


No interest in growing the audience?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No interest in growing the audience?


Hell no


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hell no


The brand will eventually go the route of TNA if that is the case.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No interest in growing the audience?


How would that grow the audience?

Literally every wrestling show has a shrinking audience if squash matches was the solution im pretty sure wwe would have figured that out by now


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2020)

Randomly tuned. Lol why did they have morrison ripled apart.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2020)

Does anybody actually watch smackdown


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2020)

Just caught the last 5 mins or so of Styles - Riddle and it was the best I’ve seen from wrestling in months.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

John Morrison is really fucking good at what he does.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

I would like Morrison if he updated his appearance, his gear is atrocious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Laci Evans has turned half a dozen times already.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

I don’t care about Naomi.  But she can do well as a babyface.  She needs a partner.  And she needs to join the tag division.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m thinking AJ will face Daniel Bryan again at Summerslam.  Lord I hope so.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Corbin beat the shit out of Riddle!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2020)

Gallows and Anderson have officially announced that they have signed for impact.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Not surprised Heyman lied to the faces of AJ, Gallows, and Anderson.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

Waking up to see Heyman being absolutely buried like this is entertaining af, especially considering the weekends are usually void of wrestling news.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2020)

I think Devon and Bully Ray are still pissed at Heyman for not securing their "Dudley Boyz" trademark and losing it to the WWE when they left ECW.  i recall he promised to give the guys the trademark rights to the Dudley Boyz name before WWE bought ECW but the promise never happen.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2020)

I would like to hear Heymans side. I think Vince could have very well lied and said it was Heymans decision. We also know Vince moves to cancel ideas, sometimes right before the damn show.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Laci Evans has turned half a dozen times already.


I see Big Show has passed his mantle on to her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I would like to hear Heymans side. I think Vince could have very well lied and said it was Heymans decision. We also know Vince moves to cancel ideas, sometimes right before the damn show.



Exactly something I'd like to hear as well.  Hell Vince isn't just changing things right before the show, things have been changed after the show goes live.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see Big Show has passed his mantle on to her.



Funny enough if you take out his WCW run, Kane has turned 1-2 more times than show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Otis still has money in the bank right?  It’s amazing that he has totally been banished from the show.

he has failed cash in written all over him imo


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Otis still has money in the bank right?  It’s amazing that he has totally been banished from the show.
> 
> he has failed cash in written all over him imo


I completely forgot he existed for the last few days, he really did fall off the face of the planet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

I also want to remind everyone that Smackdown had a hacker and it was kind of an interesting storyline that just vanished.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I also want to remind everyone that Smackdown had a hacker and it was kind of an interesting storyline that just vanished.


It disappeared when ali got traded to raw

Pretty much confirms thats what that was


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I completely forgot he existed for the last few days, he really did fall off the face of the planet.


He and mandy got rona


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He and mandy got rona


That’s a good point.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Exactly something I'd like to hear as well.  Hell Vince isn't just changing things right before the show, things have been changed after the show goes live.


 
He might have felt confident that Vince would push them and misspoke.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

I expect Cesaro and Nakamura to win the tag titles tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Jurassic Express and that alien girl have terrible gimmicks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jurassic Express and that alien girl have terrible gimmicks.


Jurrasic express is old school cool imo, Statlander the alien is the exact kind of shit that would get a wrestling fan picked on in school.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Cody needs to get that neck tattoo removed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 18, 2020)

Well don't know of Statlander's current gimmick but if shw had signed with the WWE they would have had her in her Brooklyn Bellas gimmick.  Yeah that's her without the alien gimmick.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well don't know of Statlander's current gimmick but if shw had signed with the WWE they would have had her in her Brooklyn Bellas gimmick.  Yeah that's her without the alien gimmick.


In all reality the gimmick she had on SD was a jobber gimmick which is fine because she’s too green to be on tv in the first place. It’s like in pro sports where practice squad players don’t wear numbers, they don’t need one at their skill level anyway.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 18, 2020)

Joey Ryan pulling a Matt Riddle and actually proving his innocence? We'll see, He's still a douche though ​


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2020)

Joey won’t recover from this. But maybe he can convince a handful of people.  And maybe that is worth it to him?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

> “....it's only when I went back and read old text messages and old direct messages and *and looked up old receipts* that I found that I have evidence actual clear-cut evidence to dispute nearly every single one of these allegations against me."


----------



## Aesima (Jul 18, 2020)

Watched the whole thing..

what this video points out..

- Joey is a Womanizer(No surprise there)
- A couple of these women were cheating before and after hooking up with Joey(Proof provided)
- These claims do seem fabricated if not over exaggerated in attempt to hide their degeneracy, infidelity and stupidity all the while chasing clout and sympathy points when this movement was trending.
- Wrestling hasn't changed at all behind the scenes when it comes to wrestlers hooking up with each other, Shawn Michaels would be proud if he  didn't find god again..and speaking of..
-Joey going the straight path and has found God too
- Still considering suing Impact after they apparently violated an agreement about not releasing him for any past events and they also didn't investigate anything, not surprising either considering how fast he was booted.

What I think? Joey is in the clear for the most part, still a creep for constantly making moves on every woman he befriends but most of these women are guilty as fuck and as a result Joey became the sacrificial lamb, the fall guy in hopes their thotery would burn down with his career, kinda worked, twitter and all their positivity didn't care are still burying the guy. If I was him I would not show any of these women mercy, sue for defamation because his wrestling career is pretty much done.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2020)

At the end of the day these people work in the entertainment industry and it’s well known that it attracts the worst scum of society on both sides. I think there was upwards of 70 allegations with less than 10 proving to be anything other than scorned women who moonlight as prostitutes or low budget porn actresses.

I’m sure Joey Ryan made his fair share of empty promises but he’s not in your local bar dropping roofies in cheap drinks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Just saw the extreme rules card. Not that interesting tbh but I might tune in.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

Impact got

- Heath Slater
- EC3
- Luke Gallows
- Karl Anderson
- Alex Shelley
- Chris Sabin

Eddie Edwards is Champion again, alright I guess?still shit on the mic so Hoping he drops it to EC3 soon.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 19, 2020)

I heard the show wasn't that great production-wise. Unexpected, but still a shame. I'm at the point where I really am wishing Impact could get itself together for long enough where they get memed on a little less. It's cockroach-like tenacity used to be frustrating, but now it's kinda making me root for them.

I mean... not enough to watch clearly, but enough to keep my ear to the ground.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

Their Main event was butchered  so they can be inclusive and pandering, Tess was barely around and had a shit attitude, devalued the belt and the talent and bam there's the result, a void with numerous mid carders and no real main eventer, That' where EC3 comes in, have Edwards be a transitional champion and drop it when it's time to.

Gallows and Anderson can revitalize the Tag division along with MCMG, Have Gallows/Anderson carry the division when or if they split Sabin and Shelley again.

Slater could be a good mid carder heel, restructure that part  around him if booked right. 

That's me hoping but Impact has always disappointed me so.. lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

What’s the main event tonight?  I would assume you wouldn’t want to go with a cinematic match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What’s the main event tonight?  I would assume you wouldn’t want to go with a cinematic match.


They may have an angle planned for the women’s match, If so I could see it being them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

In the other match.  I could see Bliss or Cross turning heel tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

It would be awesome if there was no Corey Graves tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Nice intro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I heard the show wasn't that great production-wise. Unexpected, but still a shame. I'm at the point where I really am wishing Impact could get itself together for long enough where they get memed on a little less. It's cockroach-like tenacity used to be frustrating, but now it's kinda making me root for them.
> 
> I mean... not enough to watch clearly, but enough to keep my ear to the ground.



I used to be an avid Impact watcher til they go booted off one network, booted again from another network, then pretty much quit trying to find them on the chennel grid when the channel they were airing wasn't offered with my cable subscription.  Then there was the exodus of most of their named stars to which WWE picked up and now they have some of their management as well working for them.  I can pretty much guess how that Bar match between Jeff and Sheamus will probably go down since the have the same guys that agent the Bar match between Rhyno and Storm some years back.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Ouch that's a hard bump.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Kofi is dead.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Are they gonna break up New Day? I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

They are spoiling Sasha’s gear.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

lol I guess no one is watching this.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2020)

Sasha Banks a snack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

It was a decent match.  Wonky finish though.  Nikki selling the punch a little too much for my tastes too.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2020)

Dracula Bray


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

lmao I"m surprised they showed that signing segment on tv again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Apollo is a coward.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 19, 2020)

Pretty sure he just failed his rona test


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Covid doesn’t exist in wwe universe.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2020)

the only way to win is if the opponent's eye pops out


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Why is Becky Lynch having a baby with this asshole?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Reys attire is cool. Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

This has been a good match so far.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Damn Ray is out of breath.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

The eye is out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

That match was above expectations tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 19, 2020)

Lame ending


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Is the Undertaker thing a rerun?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Is the Undertaker thing a rerun?


I think so.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think so.



Gotcha.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

Nia gonna interfere?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Nia gonna interfere?


I hope not.  Boy that would really sabotage the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

I just assume that Bayley will screw up somehow.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Sasha is really getting tossed around.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

taping shows and this is the crap they produce?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

What the hell did I just tune in on lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What the hell did I just tune in on lmao


WWE writing themself into a corner.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Great match.  Ruined by theatrics.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

I guess we will have a rematch on Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Did they write off the Rollins match? Fuck


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Eye segments are a waste of time. Not believable at all- not even to kids. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Did Cesaro and Nakamura win?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did Cesaro and Nakamura win?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Even with the heel stip, this match is doing Drew no favors.


E: that finishing sequence was actually dope


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Ouch that was a hard hit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bray’s balding is distracting


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

Dijakovick?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2020)

Alexa as Abigail for Braun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

Alexa as sister Abigail


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Attempted murder holy shit


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2020)

So did Bray drown Braun?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Not sure what just happened.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 19, 2020)

so is Bray the champ since Braun drowned in the swamp?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

Bray exposed Braun to be a simp and drowned him in his failures. F bois.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm gonna reach high and say this is probably their way of reintroducing Braun as a monster again, like they did with Bryan.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

LMAO​


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Kuya said:


> so is Bray the champ since Braun drowned in the swamp?


It was already billed as non title.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

The women in wwe are legit powerhouses in the gym.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

I assume Sasha vs Asuka tomorrow night.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It was already billed as non title.



Good.  Bray shouldn't be near the title.  Not because I dislike his characters.  But because his characters are such a way that a title can mess them up *points at Goldberg match*.

It's what nearly damaged the Undertaker when vs Hogan.   Bray/Fiend should be away from the title for at least a year and focus on grudge feuds.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Braun should flip out.  Alexa is sent out to calm him down. He chokeslams her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2020)

Poor dolph lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

Alexa Bliss as an illusionary sister Abigail almost salvages the ppv for me.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 19, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2020)

So how was the Horror Show?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was the Horror Show?


3/10


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2020)

A lot of screwy finishes, someone in creative is Russo in disguise.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

Seeing the amount of wrestling fans that think Alexa *is* Sister Abigail is really disappointing, FFH is too smart for its audience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2020)

Alexa being used like that in the swamp match only adds to the speculation that Murphy was indeed chucked.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2020)

Kairi is doing her last tapings today.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 20, 2020)

Y'know of all the ways that the finish to the eyeball match could've gone, a split second shot of a gimmick eye presumably bulging out of Rey's head is, I suppose, one of the better compromises.

Like, it's dumb, and the way it happened was contrived, and Seth vomiting was goofy considering he already tried to blind the man once, but I suppose if this were real, that's probably how it'd look.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

I’m just learning there was a match between Seth and Rey, the way y’all were talking during the show had me believe they wrote it off with an angle at the beginning. Now I have to go back and watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m just learning there was a match between Seth and Rey, the way y’all were talking during the show had me believe they wrote it off with an angle at the beginning. Now I have to go back and watch.


the match was actually pretty good.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2020)

Seth v Rey and Sasha v Asuka were great matches with finishes that are either screwed because booked into a corner (Seth vs Rey) or just WTF (Asuka vs Sasha)


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)

I wouldn't mind seeing Kairi's rumored last match being either against Asuka or

Asuka/Kairi/Io vs Bayley/Sasha/Dakota
Show the true triple tails team as a whole.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Kairi is fighting Bayley tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

Is Kairi going back to Japan, or is she going to field an offer from ATM Tony?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Why did Seth so that to Rey?

why is becky Lynch married to this guy?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is Kairi going back to Japan, or is she going to field an offer from ATM Tony?


Supposedly Japan.  But maybe she is going to pull an Ambrose?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Supposedly Japan.  But maybe she is going to pull an Ambrose?


I don’t see why not, she’s head and shoulders above the entire division and Im pretty sure they’re handing out blank checks over there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t see why not, she’s head and shoulders above the entire division and Im pretty sure they’re handing out blank checks over there.


Injuries are why not.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Injuries are why not.


Touché


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Part timer at Stardom sounds like a good gig for Kairi.

i don’t believe wwe ever treated Kairi poorly.  They could have done a little more with her.  But they still usually found a way to keep her in the mix.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Bad loss for Aleister.  But they tried to protect him I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Aleister Black getting bitched out.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)

getting some Beat Down Clan vibes here.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)

Hello WWE Hacker


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 20, 2020)

lmfao

that made me choke on my rice


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2020)

Damn I just woke up. I think i started watching around 9.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2020)

Haven't seen Steph in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

No!  Why is Dolph coming out?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2020)

Am I wrong for not understanding what the point of this is? It feels almost like a burial of the Big Show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2020)

Big Show got punted.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2020)

How was Raw?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 21, 2020)

Other than MVP faction formattion, another sleeper..good god wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2020)

Kairi winning over the Smackdown champion in her final match is a surprise.  Maybe she taped an angle or another match that will air next week?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How was Raw?



Nothing really interesting. For some reason they had randy beat up show.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Nothing really interesting. For some reason they had randy beat up show.



Got to find the excuse for the next Big show turn.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kairi winning over the Smackdown champion in her final match is a surprise.  Maybe she taped an angle or another match that will air next week?


Her contract is up but shes working per appearance until america isnt travel banned everywhere


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2020)

So the Nation of Domination was supposed to return last night.  Which was why Ron Simmons was there.  But Vince pulled the plug at the last moment bringing in most of the rewrites.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2020)

Hes crazy.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2020)

He overthinks things to the max and keeps running essentially the same show over and over again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So the Nation of Domination was supposed to return last night.  Which was why Ron Simmons was there.  But Vince pulled the plug at the last moment bringing in most of the rewrites.


Fucking...

I would have loved that


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2020)

I don’t know why Shane, Stephanie, and Hunter don’t force him out.  I get that short term wise it would crush the stock.  But it will be for the good of the company long term.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why Shane, Stephanie, and Hunter don’t force him out.  I get that short term wise it would crush the stock.  But it will be for the good of the company long term.



He still owns personally over 50% of the stock.  He's outright immune.  Everyone else in the company together can't force him out, even if they tried he'd basically turn around thinking of it as proof he is right.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2020)

I think there was a report a few years ago that said Shane and Stephanie have zero interest in it. That might explain why.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 21, 2020)

Shane is already out of contention that’s why he left the company around the RA era. H and Stephanie are being groomed for the shared position.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2020)

Force him into a home for the mentally incompetent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Force him into a home for the mentally incompetent.


It would destroy the stock though


----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2020)

It's funny that he might be grooming Triple H, who is already 50. Turn it over lmao.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> It's funny that he might be grooming Triple H, who is already 50. Turn it over lmao.


He can’t until shareholders show confidence in Triple H and Stephanie. Often times in business, shareholders are married to the management behind the product opposed to the product itself, that’s just the lay of the land.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 21, 2020)

​


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​


Nooooooooo


----------



## Aesima (Jul 21, 2020)

fuck yeah​


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​



And the curtain keeps being pulled back a little more.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn, just when I think there’s an upstanding woman in wrestling...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​



Lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Saw the AEW Dark epsidoe.  So Taz and Cage are building their own stable by adding a member or ally going by how he and Starks beat up D'Arby after his match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2020)

Most underrated promo of the decade by the most underrated promo in wrestling history

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Welp Cornette gave his two cents on the Swamp Match.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

It was def over the top.

But I think that was also the point. Get people buzzing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

So RAW saw a ratings bump, from a 1.5 to a 1.6.    Bruce is doing it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So RAW saw a ratings bump, from a 1.5 to a 1.6.    Bruce is doing it.


Wow is that all? Lucky they’re not on Wednesday against amazing race, those losers wouldn’t stand a chance!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 22, 2020)

That's some good news at least lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the AEW Dark epsidoe.  So Taz and Cage are building their own stable by adding a member or ally going by how he and Starks beat up D'Arby after his match.


Im pretty hype


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

1.6 isnt good either. Didnt they average 3s a few years ago?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

so Where's KoR been lately?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> 1.6 isnt good either. Didnt they average 3s a few years ago?


AEW lost 600k in 9 months, so there’s that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Theyre shows arent great but most parts of it are better than RAW imo. Both shows meed improvement no doubt.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

I believe wwe drives the ratings for all wrestling shows.  If wwe is hot then impact, roh, and AEW will all do better.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Theyre shows arent great but most parts of it are better than RAW imo. Both shows meed improvement no doubt.


I think Raw has won the coronavirus era by a mile and some but Dynamite has been better than SD.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

So Cody opening up for tonight.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

Eddie Kingston is Mia Yim's ex.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

So who is this guy?   Well he's taking charge from the get go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm, so Cody back to playing a face tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

This guy Cody is fighting has terrible ring attire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Um..... the guy Cody is facing is a heel but from what commentary is saying the guy should be a face.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Why is cody doing that with covid being such an issue?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Um..... the guy Cody is facing is a heel but from what commentary is saying the guy should be a face.


Eddie kingston is a grimey face

Hes just hard knocks about things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is this guy?   Well he's taking charge from the get go.


Eddie Kingston is an NWA / former manager of LAX and one of the best shoot promo guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm, didn't know AEW got Chris Parks (Abyss) to agent the match.  Anyway Cody wins against a guy to had to mortgage his house to buy ring gear, such a nice guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

I didn’t really watch.  It seems like they both worked hard.  But I need some buildup to be interested in a match tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

No TNT, don't push the sequel trilogy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

MJF should squash this guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

MJF being MJF.  Called out the guy's gimmick.  Didn't Tazz though do the same when the guy debuted.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn emasculating.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn emasculating.


Good.  Do that more to boost the top guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

MJF wins with a piledriver move now.....

So from a bastard to an entitled bitch, it's Britt Baker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Didn't the last comebacks for Jordand and Woods shit the bed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Moxley is still feuding with these guys?  Cage can’t afford another loss to him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Women’s tag tournament?  Huh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm, isn't the Zatanna wrestler teased to have gone with the Dark Order a while back.......  Well lets see how this women's tag tourny works out.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Yeah I dont get how this story will continue when he lost last week lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Unless Moxley drops the belt this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

So how long before Jericho's orange coat goes on sale on the AEW site.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Bucks you bastards, catering is expecting that meat ready.  Impatient fucks, now the talent will starve.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

This is weird


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

The Jericho thing is pretty dumb but good to see him I guessn


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> The Jericho thing is pretty dumb but good to see him I guessn


I’m surprised.  I thought they had a lot of data to prove that they lose viewers during Jericho/Cassidy segments.

it seems like most feuds are continuing.  That’s a bad page to take out of the wwe playbook.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Well Blade taking the ride up....... so guessing Lucha Bros show up to help their guys before the match ends.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

This isn’t my kind of match.  But that makes it a typical young bucks match tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Bucks win clean but the took out the cooks from catering to do so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

lance put that fucking guy through the roof

lmfao


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

Diamante now. I really liked her in TNA


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

I also like Ivelisse on back on Tough Enough. She would have won that.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

AEW's womens division is getting a bit better.
They add Tessa Blanchard  and we can have a really deep division.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I also like Ivelisse on back on Tough Enough. She would have won that.


Wasn’t Ivelisse the girl that was like brutally shooting on one of her opponents in a match?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm, Diamante on a small win streak.  Won last night on Dark.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

I wasn’t that interested in that match primarily because I am not sure either women are really part of the division.  Are they just guests or do they work for AEW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I wasn’t that interested in that match primarily because I am not sure either women are really part of the division.  Are they just guests or do they work for AEW?



I think they are both signed with the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Five putting up bit of a fight with Hangman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

This is the best storyline


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Well I think ftr is really doing well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

So the temptation of Hangman has failed but FTR came to save their drinking buddy.  Guessing Omega didn't like that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Okay they built up Diamante to face Shida. Makes sense.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Penelope Ford had a good Fyter Fest match but has basically disappeared from tv since then.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the temptation of Hangman has failed but FTR came to save their drinking buddy.  Guessing Omega didn't like that.


Hangman got way too over to turn heel

Time for omega to fall from grace


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Back in ring when?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm, who needs the win more, Jurassic Express or Inner Circle.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Back in ring when?


I would probably make her champion.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, who needs the win more, Jurassic Express or Inner Circle.


Inner Circle.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, who needs the win more, Jurassic Express or Inner Circle.


Jericho gets kept strong


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Suspension over


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2020)

Hmm i thought JE would win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2020)

Inner Cirlce wins and Sammy is back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Why did the inner circle run away?  They had the numbers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did the inner circle run away?  They had the numbers.


Cowardly heels are cowardly


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Penelope Ford had a good Fyter Fest match but has basically disappeared from tv since then.


Fyter fest was last week, relax....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Fyter fest was last week, relax....


No that was some other event.  Her match was three weeks ago.  So she didn’t wrestle on three straight dynamite episodes.  And she didn’t wrestle on any of the dark episodes in between either.  So it’s at least like ten hours of television she has missed out on.

I think that’s kind of unfortunate since she had momentum.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

Robert Stone Brand making moves!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Robert Stone Brand making moves!



I bouth like and dont like that

I like it becaue i like mercedes, but its weird taking robert stone brand seriously


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2020)

I heard Cody was facing the biggest star in the indies and then I scanned the results to see he faced Eddie Kingston, what happened?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I heard Cody was facing the biggest star in the indies and then I scanned the results to see he faced Eddie Kingston, what happened?


Warhouse and Kingston got swapped for some reason


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2020)

Aew sodomized nxt in the demos and total viewership


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

Those were good numbers for AEW.  I thought they might drop off a bit since it was the first dynamite in a while that wasn’t a big event.  But fortunately for them.  That didn’t happen.

they must be relieved Sasha Banks isn’t showing up at NXT anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2020)

I feel like page had the highest quarterly

People love page


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2020)

Yesterdays show was decent. But I think they ahould revisit how to use Jericho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2020)

Just finished Cody-Kingston, Eddie has polished the hell out of his brawling and psychology but man he’s a terrible promo. It’s one of those deals where all of his peers are so god awful at promos, that he’s the best they have to offer, however that doesn’t make him not terrible and damn sure doesn’t make him good.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No that was some other event.  Her match was three weeks ago.  So she didn’t wrestle on three straight dynamite episodes.  And she didn’t wrestle on any of the dark episodes in between either.  So it’s at least like ten hours of television she has missed out on.
> 
> I think that’s kind of unfortunate since she had momentum.


Fyter fest was a 2 week long event.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Fyter fest was a 2 week long event.


Last week was fight for the fallen, fyter fest was the prior two weeks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2020)

MJF in a filler segment, seriously?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 23, 2020)

The Bucks booking themselves over the Butcher and Blade is terrible.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 23, 2020)

Now hear what can not be unheard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2020)

Dat mandible claw


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I feel like page had the highest quarterly
> 
> People love page



In the pandemic era, an alcoholic that's sick of everything is relatable.

----------------------

Finished catching up with AEW this morning.

Was a weird surprise to see Kingston. Not all *too* familiar with his work, but I know enough about him to know that he's a pretty good asset wherever he goes mostly because his heel work is so good. I say this in spite of the fact that he's sorta rubs me the wrong way as a person, as since discovering him I always got the impression that his skills were based on him being a genuine shitbird. Kinda like Bully Ray.

Rest of the show was objectively pretty good. Nothing really felt out of place or anything. It was hard for me to get much enjoyment out of it tho because I essentially had to watch it in snippets because this week has been more... Stressful than usual.

 That said, Bucks vs B&B was fucking fantastic. Went into that one, tired, moody, and just sorta wanting it to be over with because I wanted to get to bed. By the midway point I couldn't take my eyes off the screen and time wasn't really a factor anymore. Butcher is a beast, loved his punches. The Bucks and Blade are mad men. MotN imo.

Edit*
Oh, forgot! Sammy Ya Boi is BACK


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Now hear what can not be unheard.


bruh!  what were they thinking having taker do this?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

@Shirker do you think the Bucks should’ve won the match? I personally thought the match was fair but the result turned me off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Extreme rules star ratings:

KO - Murphy 3.25

Nakamura/cesaro - New day 2.75

Bayley - Cross 3.25

Rollins - Mysterio 4

Asuka - Sasha 4

Mcintyre - Ziggler 4

He doesn’t rate cinematic matches but he thought the swamp match was terrible which makes sense if you buy into the theory that he’s autistic and that kind of storytelling is missed upon him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @Shirker do you think the Bucks should’ve won the match? I personally thought the match was fair but the result turned me off.


Bucks are getting ready for a ftr fued

Butcher and blade are like  4 and 9 they arent beating the bucks


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bucks are getting ready for a ftr fued
> 
> Butcher and blade are like  4 and 9 they arent beating the bucks


Yea but they don’t exactly need the win. The Bucks dropping one here does much more for the Butcher and the Blade than it hurts the Bucks. The entire fan base knows the Bucks *are* AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea but they don’t exactly need the win. The Bucks dropping one here does much more for the Butcher and the Blade than it hurts the Bucks. The entire fan base knows the Bucks *are* AEW.


The point is to make the bucks looks as strong as possible going into the ftr fued so when ftr wins they are the big dick daddies of the tag team divison

It looks worse coming off a loss than it does if ftr breaks 5 win or however many streak


I will agree thay bnb need more wins though, I quite like them. Have them beat dustin and qt or private party

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The point is to make the bucks looks as strong as possible going into the ftr fued so when ftr wins they are the big dick daddies of the tag team divison


That’s fair.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2020)

I think they should consider a hardscore/extreme rules championship. That might be better than showing a random fight in the kitchen, like they did this week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2020)

hope you boys are doing well. Just stopping by to say yo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

There’s social media pressure in favor of signing Kingston. Im neutral but I will say it would be awesome to be a fly backstage while he’s introducing himself to those dorks.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Yim glowed up post keith lee


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yim glowed up post keith lee


She's been glowed up.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hol up


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2020)

Report saying Vince believes E needs new stars:
published in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_ this week


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

You can tell Riddle is in those plans.

E: I love how Corbins obviously written promo just buried 205Live yet they’re advertising it with SFX.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Damn WWE is really pulling the trigger on a big  E solo run, finally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2020)

Smackdown a little more bearable than RAW.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2020)

This seems very similar to AEW's kitchen f ight. Why not just have a NO DQ/Extreme Rules/Hardcore championship? You could book a solid 10-20 minutes every week showing a match, instead of just a random back and forth.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2020)

Tittays


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)

WILLOWWWWW


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Smackdown a little more bearable than RAW.


This week for sure, but Raw has been better over the past month or two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Report saying Vince believes E needs new stars:
> published in the _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_ this week



Read that.   Honestly, VInce wants new stars that he like.  Remember he lives in his own world to which the motto for it is "You don't like what you like, you like what I tell you to like."



Also hearing Booker T getting flak on social media for some comments made about the hashtag GiveNaomiAChance trending.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2020)

Gibbs this one is rather borderline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2020)

What happens when a 19 year old kid wins a 35 million powerball, he starts up a wrestling federation...... of sorts.


Holy shit, Kevin Dunns wet dream.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Gibbs this one is rather borderline.


I man, we had this on PG13 TV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Read that.   Honestly, VInce wants new stars that he like.  Remember he lives in his own world to which the motto for it is "You don't like what you like, you like what I tell you to like."
> 
> 
> 
> Also hearing Booker T getting flak on social media for some comments made about the hashtag GiveNaomiAChance trending.



Yeah he's insane. He has Randy beat up the Big Show to end RAW and then gets frustrated with talent. That both makes Big Show look ridiculous and does nothing to create excitement for the following week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn WWE is really pulling the trigger on a big  E solo run, finally.


I like that he was finally serious in a segment for once.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Read that.   Honestly, VInce wants new stars that he like.  Remember he lives in his own world to which the motto for it is "You don't like what you like, you like what I tell you to like."
> 
> 
> 
> Also hearing Booker T getting flak on social media for some comments made about the hashtag GiveNaomiAChance trending.


Naomi wants to move up?  She needs to do something with her stale character.  A couple of years ago she came up with that glow in the dark entrance and she got a push.  The same thing doesn’t deserve a push again.  And no glow puns if you are going to do the same thing again.  Please don’t!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

Who should turn heel in the Alexa/Nikki partnership?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

It doesn’t make Asuka look like a badass when she is perfectly content with Sasha Banks just carrying her title around.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

American Horror Story?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

I saw wwe had a top 10 match of the year list out.

even though there were commercials.  I still feel Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles on Smackdown was the best wwe match I saw this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2020)

Alexa needs to turn heel.  Nikki is going to waste this opportunity.  Where has being nice gotten Alexa?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2020)

I'd like to know why she felt that way . Was it personal outside of WWE stuff? Or WWE?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I'd like to know why she felt that way . Was it personal outside of WWE stuff? Or WWE?



Wouldn't be surprised if it was Vince punishing her for marrying Shawn Spears that triggered her depression and insecurities.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I man, we had this on PG13 TV


Wasn't that exclusive to ppv?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2020)

Chris Jericho is an awful singer.  Holy shit.  I hope that was meant to be a parody.

Sebastian Bach is a much better singer.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Chris Jericho is an awful singer.  Holy shit.  I hope that was meant to be a parody.
> 
> Sebastian Bach is a much better singer.


I didn’t see it myself but after hearing about the exchange Bach really ripped him a new asshole.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2020)

Bring Booker T back to commentary!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2020)

Never forget how funny Booker T was when he was Jason Jordan’s biggest critic.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah I think one of the problems with Jericho is that he always thought ideas involving him sound good when they actually aren't (orange juice, music, commentary).


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2020)

Nope


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 26, 2020)

Henry is such a company man


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bring Booker T back to commentary!



salt and crack! lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think one of the problems with Jericho is that he always thought ideas involving him sound good when they actually aren't (orange juice, music, commentary).


I’m seeing signs that you can’t just let Jericho and especially Moxley do everything that they want to do.  They actually need someone in creative to tell them ideas are bad sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2020)

The Ziggler/McIntyre match is non-title now.  Which one totally doesn’t make sense if you watched Raw.  Ziggler didn’t just want a match against Drew.  He wanted a title match.

some are speculating that Dolph wins and sets up a Summerslam rematch.  Surely wwe isn’t that stupid?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2020)

Man they're in a tricky situation. Neither is a really a draw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m seeing signs that you can’t just let Jericho and especially Moxley do everything that they want to do.  They actually need someone in creative to tell them ideas are bad sometimes.


Jericho was having great angles the first 6 months or so, but now he’s shackled with having to carry some Indy scrub who doesn’t even know how to throw a punch, nonetheless cut a promo. I do agree that most of the time he’s just throwing shit at the wall but he has molded Sammy from scratch, and that’s no small feat considering who he was during the first few AEW shows.

I love Mox’s creative for angles but he’s definitely a liability when it comes to ideas for in the ring, makes sense why Brock shut him down backstage before the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

Why is Jericho bragging about booking Guevara’s return?  What was so special about it?

we have literally seen Jericho come out of the crowd to attack someone while wearing a mask!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bring Booker T back to commentary!


lmao I remember when you used to hate booker t's commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2020)

It was annoying sometimes but maybe they could bring him back for certain segments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bring Booker T back to commentary!



Eh, let's double down and bring in Stevie Ray as well.  Fruity booty for all while Booker spews out nonsense with the occasional foot in mouth comments.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> lmao I remember when you used to hate booker t's commentary.


I admitted that i was wrong around the same time they started the renee young experiment.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2020)

BATTISA JUST GOT KNOCKED SCLAPPED THE HELL OUT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

BATISTA IS DOWN!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I admitted that i was wrong around the same time they started the renee young experiment.


She's a good interviewer but that doesn't mean she'd translate to being a good commentator. Sadly.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Eh, let's double down and bring in Stevie Ray as well.  Fruity booty for all while Booker spews out nonsense with the occasional foot in mouth comments.


Stevie Ray gets cancelled on day one just from saying fruity booty. thus enraging all current wrestling fans.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2020)

Hour-long interview with the guy who played Muhammed Hassan


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> BATTISA JUST GOT KNOCKED SCLAPPED THE HELL OUT





Rukia said:


> BATISTA IS DOWN!



What are you talking about?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> What are you talking about?



Its in the video. Booker T provided commentary on Battistas match


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2020)

So RAW opens up with a five minute recap of Orton vs Show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2020)

And now blasphemy is being spewed by saying he's better than Austin and Rock.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2020)

Fuck shes back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2020)

Nia's back, why are be being punished.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

Nia sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2020)

So Bazzlegazzle vs the second coming of botch......


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

Mysterio is a terrible father.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

I like The Hurt Business.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mysterio is a terrible father.


Why should he care so much about his adopted son. Eddie's the father don'tcha know.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)

Stupid booking...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

That makes Asuka look like a chump.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks Vince. You took one of the most dominant NXT champions, someone who had the longest undefeated streak in WWE and turned her into a fucking joke.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

I think we will get a champion vs champion match between Sasha and Bayley soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2020)

WWE can't stop writing themselves into a corner.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> WWE can't stop writing themselves into a corner.


They had two opportunities to book a definitive finish.  But they were too scared to do so.  It means they shouldn’t have booked the match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2020)

they just cant resist putting all the gold on one act


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2020)

Randy v. McIntyre .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2020)

The Bayley/Sasha split has clearly been delayed.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 27, 2020)

My guess is that they are prob gonna unify the belts soon, or also having Asuka get serious, maybe both hopefully.

Orton won't win that belt, this is prob were Christian MIGHT come back to wrestle and get his vengeance. again, hoping but WWE has disappointed as usual, we'll see.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2020)

About Kairi.  I really think wwe did decently well with her.  And they would have done even better if Io hadn’t come.  Io in some ways kind of took Kairi’s spot imo.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 28, 2020)

To be fair, once she got married the writing was on the wall that her tenture wasn't long term, so Io became the favorite of the 2.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2020)

Bayley killed kairi in canon


Life long blood fued from asuka on the horizon


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2020)

Sasha has to retain.  She has famously lost all title defenses as champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha has to retain.  She has famously lost all title defenses as champion.



I thought it was she hasn't had a title reign that last over a month.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2020)

Darby Allen can’t feud with Cage.  That feud would be a squash.  But he can probably feud with that Starks guy that took him out from behind.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought it was she hasn't had a title reign that last over a month.


Because she loses every defense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Because she loses every defense



True, for some odd reason she has be utilized as a transitional champion.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​



You know I bet Vince is loving the pandemic.  It's given him the excuse to move matches away from actual wrestling into the whole "Sports Entertainment." he salivates over every night.



Rukia said:


> Sasha has to retain.  She has famously lost all title defenses as champion.



Well, she might be lucky and have the first-ever title defence against someone not named Charlotte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2020)

So is Bazzler a face now since she's going to be feuding with Nia.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2020)

And of all things he got the VA of adult Gohan to do the intro.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2020)

Sammy is  weeb lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Both shows sound dope tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

I can't wait for Warhorse vs Cody.

Danhausen already told Warhorse to punch Arn in the dick. Hope he does it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh shit we starting with 10 man tag team


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Inner Circle starting off the night.  So 10 man tag as the first match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Bold match order


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Again, Jericho's jacket on AEW show when?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Guess we got a new faction. Best friends and friends


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

And Cassidy off the bat pisses off the enire inner circle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Yea this match went to hell on the rules


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Poor Sammy about to get gang raped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Why is trent always the one getting beat up instead of chucky t

Trent is by far the better of the 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Why is trent always the one getting beat up instead of chucky t
> 
> Trent is by far the better of the 2



I think that is the reason why.  Have the better guy do the selling to make the match compelling.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think that is the reason why.  Have the better guy do the selling to make the match compelling.



I guess thats true

Bur every time I just think back to Trent vs Fenix

Fucking one of the best matches of 2019


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh yea Matt was trying to turn Sammy face. Guess that changed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Poor Sammy the sacrificial lamb.  So a Sammy/Hardy feud in the works going by how the match ended.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh yea Matt was trying to turn Sammy face. Guess that changed



IMO, I think Sammy is more enjoyable as a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> IMO, I think Sammy is more enjoyable as a heel.


For sure but I think he can do both unlike MJF. Since their young talent already are established as long term face and heel , he could be a tweener \ heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

You can see Mox is enjoying himself with those promos.  Vince clip his nuts back in the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

A bit of titles on the line tonight, any possible title changes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Warhorse!!!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Punch Arn in the dick for Hausen Wardude!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Been watching on my phone so far, but now I'm here on my computer, ready to see what this Warhorse lad is all about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Cody is a heel. His gear is different from usual


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm, the criss cross.  So going a bit old school here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Yea Cody legit is heel now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Love Warhorse elbow drop


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea Cody legit is heel now


The american horseman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Submission win for Cody, but cudos to the guy for making Warhorse look good tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Damn wish it would have lasted longer.


Also HOly shit .....Zack ryder


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Damn wish it would have lasted longer.
> 
> 
> Also HOly shit .....Zack ryder


Zack ryder is dead

Long live matty c


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

A wild Ryder has appeared.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Also with Ryder appearing on AEW, the ynow have a guy to advertise their figures.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

I legit screamed in my fucking apartment.

Long Island Iced C has resurrected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also with Ryder appearing on AEW, the ynow have a guy to advertise their figures.


Best person to do it honestly


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Ortiz


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

"Son of El Bitch"

Fuck, good damn Sammy,_ I missed you so shitting much._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Piss scented coat on AEW shop when?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Arn with FTR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Thats some cowboy shit drinking during contracting negotiations.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> This ^ (use bro) filled it to the top



I was disappointed that they cut before he put the whole thing down, real talk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh shit Anna Jay is in Dark Order.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Guess they protecting Anna from Abadon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Oh shit Anna Jay is in Dark Order.



NOOOOOOO, Zatanna gone heel.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Gonna be nice to see Uno in action again (no time for Dark). I've missed him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> NOOOOOOO, Zatanna gone heel.


Not even heel she got scared by Zombie girl


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Not even heel she got scared by Zombie girl



Tags: FemDom, Mind Break, Ugly Bastard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Holy shit, Hangman the madman going by himself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tags: FemDom, Mind Break, Ugly Bastard



I hate you for this


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

>Hangman just turned 29

...I'm slightly older than Page. It hurts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tags: FemDom, Mind Break, Ugly Bastard



Sadly SyFy Hentai can't be a part since Statlander is out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly SyFy Hentai can't be a part since Statlander is out.


They canonized their "friendship" on Twitter


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Omega is a douche.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Dark Order needs this win for credibility. Yet it seems Hangman and Kenny will win. Damn guess Brodie gonna be throwing papers at Uno tonight


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well shit.


Thought You'd be happy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Birthday is coming up and family asking me what I want...... some of those AEW figure might do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Thought You'd be happy



I am, I just thought there be tentecles as part of solidifying that friendship. Statlander is suppose to be an alien for goodness sakes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I am, I just thought there be tentecles as part of solidifying that friendship. Statlander is suppose to be an alien for goodness sakes.


Guess Aliens get hurt too 



I wont get my hopes up. I know DO isn't winning


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven’t loved this match tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

This match got me feelin' some kinda way, dear lord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Hmm, Omega and Hangman wins but Dark Order really needed the win.  So Uno and Greyson getting chewed out by Brody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

So guessing a ten to twelve man tag with Dark Order vs the Elite some time soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, Omega and Hangman wins but Dark Order really needed the win.  So Uno and Greyson getting chewed out by Brody.


Told you they'd get paper thrown


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Why would someone want a Brandi Rhodes action figure?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

The pacing of that segment felt a little off, ngl.
Felt like Brodie was stalling for time several times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So guessing a ten to twelve man tag with Dark Order vs the Elite some time soon.


Gonna need three refs for that one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Yes a promo for Diamante


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Segment aside, Smash Bros showing why they were one of the first teams added to the division. These guys are so damn great and it always hurts to see them climbing an uphill battle with their gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2020)

Shidaaaaaaaaaa-sempai


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Segment aside, Smash Bros showing why they were one of the first teams added to the division. These guys are so damn great and it always hurts to see them climbing an uphill battle with their gimmick.


They should have won tonight and caused the break up but alas waiting forever for it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

It's Diamante vs Tifa...... who will win, who will sleep with Cloud tonight, and when are the tentecles going to be used to unifiy SyFy Hentai when Statlander returns.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Real talk

Who is beating omega and page?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Maybe Colt Brodie


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

If Shida has a figure, I hope it's wearing different gear, lest SquEnix show up at Con's front door with a bat and Suge D's head in a box.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maybe Colt Brodie


Nope.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> They should have won tonight and caused the break up but alas waiting forever for it



I really don't think it's the time yet.



Zhen Chan said:


> Real talk
> 
> Who is beating omega and page?



It's hard to come up with anyone that wouldn't feel like sort've a disappointment other than maybe FTR.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If Shida has a figure, I hope it's wearing different gear, lest SquEnix show up at Con's front door with a bat and Suge D's head in a box.


Well Capcom does business with AEW so if anything , Square enix x AEW could be next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If Shida has a figure, I hope it's wearing different gear, lest SquEnix show up at Con's front door with a bat and Suge D's head in a box.



It'll be her Rumble Roses comstume probably.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven’t enjoyed this woman’s match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I really don't think it's the time yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to come up with anyone that wouldn't feel like sort've a disappointment other than maybe FTR.


They actually got super over with the BTE stuff they were doing . But I get what you're saying.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Real talk
> 
> Who is beating omega and page?





Rukia said:


> Nope.



I have either FTR or Lucha Bros.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Honestly, how strong is Shida.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Sloppy match.  Not Shidas best.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Real talk
> 
> Who is beating omega and page?



Bucks or FTR depending on who comes out on top in that rivalry.  Depends if the break between Omega and Hangman don't happen at the time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

That match existed, and no one can take that away from them.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Interesting rules for the women’s tournament.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Cameron?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Who is the smoking hot chick partnering with nyla

My dick went full chub


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cameron?


Is it? I couldn't tell since I hadn't seen her on Dark or Dynamite.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who is the smoking hot chick partnering with nyla
> 
> My dick went full chub


From wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Is it? I couldn't tell since I hadn't seen her on Dark or Dynamite.


Yes.  She even used her “girl bye” phrase.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

...Is that fucking Cameron??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  She even used her “girl bye” phrase.


Ah thanks for that. I got totally lost


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...Is that fucking Cameron??


Yes.  She’s using her real first name it sounds like.

trust me.  I know the divas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why would someone want a Brandi Rhodes action figure?



Thirsty men...... Zack Ryder.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who is the smoking hot chick partnering with nyla
> 
> My dick went full chub



Dat's Cammy, AKA the better Funkadactyle (imo, anyway).
I don't recall if she's a better wrestler than Naomi, but I also don't remember caring all that much, tbh.
Was sad when she got Spring Cleaned those years ago, but glad to see her doing other stuff.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why would someone want a Brandi Rhodes action figure?


Little girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  She’s using her real first name it sounds like.
> 
> trust me.  I know the divas.



Well that's another talent that just blacklisted from the WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2020)

Cringe. Who wrote that? lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that's another talent that just blacklisted from the WWE.


She was already blacklisted.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

The _absolute state_ of wrestling. 



Rukia said:


> She was already blacklisted.



Why, wat she do?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Yea we got it. MJF vs Mox.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea we got it. MJF vs Mox.


Old hat brother


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> She was already blacklisted.


 
For what, was it due to one of thos concusion suits.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Old hat brother


Well least we got MJF promos as usual 


Damn MJF going off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Cornette is probably cumming to this MJF promo.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

This dude spittin'


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Pipebomb energy, except this one actually _sounds _like a heel promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

It was a weird promo.  That largely didn’t work imo.  MJF tried hard though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Dictator Jon..... @Jon Moxley you going to change you name now.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2020)

lmao @ the segments planned next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dictator Jon..... @Jon Moxley you going to change you name now.


Guess first rule as a dictator....nobody is allowed to lose to MJF


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

The year is 2021, and the AEW opener is a 26 man tag team match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lmao @ the segments planned next week.


Next week sounds questionable.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

Well I think Darby got concussed last week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Well I think Darby got concussed last week.


Yea he did I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Taz getting a bit too descriptive on Cage's physique.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Holy shit Darby outta nowhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Fuck sakes, Darby is a madman.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

D'Arby, what the fuck?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Well shit that was impressive Cage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh damn Mox hasnt done a cutter since CZW


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well shit that was impressive Cage



Imagine if they could have gotten Jeff Cobb to stay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice paradigm shift and coffin drop


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Starks can't seem to stop attempting to murder D'Arby


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2020)

Ouch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Starks can't seem to stop attempting to murder D'Arby


Well now he got a taste of pain


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh shit Darby vs Mox


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 29, 2020)

Well Mox vs D'Arby next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

I wouldn’t have agreed to that skateboard bump.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Mox vs D'Arby next week.


Time for another darby mauling


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn’t have agreed to that skateboard bump.


Same


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Mox vs D'Arby next week.


probably this is where MJF and Wardlow beat down both Mox and Darby


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well now he got a taste of pain



Wicked sell from him too. Felt so bad for the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2020)

That wasn’t a sell.  There was no performance involved.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 29, 2020)

Much like last week it's hard to judge the episode fairly, but for the opposite reason tonight.

Whereas last week was really well put together, but I couldn't get any enjoyment out of it for personal reasons (tag match notwithstanding), this show objectively wasn't nearly as good as last week's.
A lotta botches, some talking segments that were sorta awkwardly placed and went on too long, and one extremely subpar women's match.... But all that said, I'm far too satisfied with seeing Sammy back, Starks wrestling, Smash Bros wrestling and the surprise appearance by Fuckin' Zack to really care all that much. This ep just flat out made me happy as a wrasslin' fan.



Rukia said:


> That wasn’t a sell.  There was no performance involved.



Ya know what?
You ain't wrong.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2020)

Is the second time Cage lost in 2 weeks? Lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Is the second time Cage lost in 2 weeks? Lol.


well they're moving on to  Mox vs MJF

so they decided to just have the blow off . Plus Cage is better as a face.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2020)

hmm build up to MJF vs Mox. 

One part wants mox to win to have a long title run and also MJF should win in a place where he can get a ton of heat.  On the other hand MJF likely needs the win to maintain his position as a top 3 heel in the business.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> hmm build up to MJF vs Mox.
> 
> One part wants mox to win to have a long title run and also MJF should win in a place where he can get a ton of heat.  On the other hand MJF likely needs the win to maintain his position as a top 3 heel in the business.


Yeah MJF winning would be great to have their first talent that isn't ex WWE hold the belt, but I think they want to do a slow pace win for him so when he and his eternal rival Jungle Boy feud, he can be the first winner of that rivalry.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> well they're moving on to  Mox vs MJF
> 
> so they decided to just have the blow off . Plus Cage is better as a face.


If Cage isn’t going to win the title.  Then they shouldn’t do another match.  They had a hard enough time explaining Taz throwing in the towel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If Cage isn’t going to win the title.  Then they shouldn’t do another match.  They had a hard enough time explaining Taz throwing in the towel.


Yeah probably should have held off on it  to be frank.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

What happened to the Forgotten Sons?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What happened to the Forgotten Sons?



If I recall one of them made an ass of himself on Twitter so the other two members are sadly paying the price of being kept off screen until the situation cools off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2020)

Bless their misguided hearts, they are wanting to start their own figure wrestling federation.  Guess any of the LJN brand is out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

WWE is over pushing Dexter Loomis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE is over pushing Dexter Loomis.



That a HHH call or VInce?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That a HHH call or VInce?


Seems like more of a vince guy tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE is over pushing Dexter Loomis.



I can't disagree, but given how he's been partially responsible for turning me back on to NXT again, I'm not gonna complain


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)

10 man tag put me to sleep last night, now I’m back in the mix.  They’re really winking at us by having a tornado tag match aren’t they?

E: really disappointed to find out warhorse is cruiserweight size, Matthews put him over with that call though damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)

Warhorse-Cody was excellent. 

E: Oh fuck off Cody, getting another one of your jobber buddies a gig


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

Ftr is the only good wwe acquisition they have made.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That a HHH call or VInce?


Vince cares about 3 people in nxt

Lee, Cross, Rhea


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)

Tag title match was a thing, FTR segment was cool, MJF dominated the show up to this point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)

Overall it was a good dynamite 7.5-8/10 MJF should be MOXs best feud yet, I’m looking forward to next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Warhorse-Cody was excellent.
> 
> E: Oh fuck off Cody, getting another one of your jobber buddies a gig



But how else is the former Zach Ryder going to earn money for his figure hobby.   I mean the dude literally droped a few grand on a used Bossman figure.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But how else is the former Zach Ryder going to earn money for his figure hobby.   I mean the dude literally droped a few grand on a used Bossman figure.


All friends wrestling


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2020)

Nxt improved in the ratings this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What happened to the Forgotten Sons?


They became forgotten.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2020)

It makes you wonder if they will to back to things as they were.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

What’s going to happen in that Bayley/Nikki match tonight?  Title change?  Heel turn by Nikki.  Heel turn by Alexa?

or maybe just Bayley wins and Asuka attacks Sasha and Bayley after the match.  (Most boring option.)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Excalibur asked to be removed from dynamite because twitter attempted to cancel him for saying ^ (use bro) in an angle 17years ago, are the cancel culture vultures proud of themselves yet?


Proud of what? He asked to be removed himself nobody was calling for blood

Thats called taking personal responsibility




Unrelated note Eddie kingston got signed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Proud of what? He asked to be removed himself nobody was calling for blood


Are you really going to sit here and say the person that brought it back into attention 17years after the fact, less than a month removed for the stupid ass women’s movement, wasn’t calling for blood?


E: and what the hell does he have to take responsibility for? Should DiCaprio take responsibility for saying it in django? Should the actors from roots be banished to the shadow realm for portraying slave owners?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are you really going to sit here and say the person that brought it back into attention 17years after the fact, less than a month removed for the stupid ass women’s movement, wasn’t calling for blood?
> 
> 
> E: and what the hell does he have to take responsibility for? Should DiCaprio take responsibility for saying it on django?


Excaliber isnt leonardo dicarpio in a multi million dollar movie. Hes some dude in a mask talking into a microphome im front of 40 people. Enormous difference contextually.

Shit popped up so he went to tony and nipped it in the bud before it could become a real thing. It was the smart and mature move. You dont see people calling him a racist or tweeting cancel excaliber. The only people even really still talking about it are the ones bitching he bent the knee

He will be back on dynimite in a week, maybe 2, and thingd will continue as usual and everybody will have long since moved on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn so because he’s not an established star in a big budget movie he doesnt get a pass from you to use the word in performance art. DiCaprio also used the word ^ (use bro) in basketball diaries and that was a low budget movie before he was an established name, so what’s the difference?



You know what, youre right. Go tweet about it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You know what, youre right. Go tweet about it.


Yeah I’ll tweet about how indy wrestlers and low budget actors on their way up are gate-kept from using words that big budget Hollywood stars are permitted to use.

Sorry Adam Driver circa 2012, you’ll have to wait until you’re an established star before we let you use the word bitch.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

Nikki Cross wins the title from Bayley after Asuka takes Sasha out and Alexa helps out.
then Liv comes out and challenges Nikki


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2020)

I feel like he should have just no sold the whole thing. people that go and dig through your history to bring up shit you said almost 20 years ago are little bitches with way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Nikki Cross wins the title from Bayley after Asuka takes Sasha out and Alexa helps out.
> then Liv comes out and challenges Nikki


Maybe Nikki is going to win.  But Liv isn’t coming out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

Drop the Shorty G name now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

That Cesaro Nakamura segment has me in tears


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Excalibur asked to be removed from dynamite because twitter attempted to cancel him for saying ^ (use bro) in an angle 17years ago, are the cancel culture vultures proud of themselves yet?



You know what the funniest part about that is?
Apparently, according to Meltz, the dude he was feuding with asked him to do it. Got a kick out of that one.

Anyway, like Zhen said, seeing as how he stepped away rather than getting forced out like Sammy, I'm not gonna worry about it too much. If he wants to duck heat, hey, that's his prerogative. Personally I'm more annoy that some dipshits tried to drudge up stuff on AJ after he had the nerve to criticize a fucking poster.



Zhen Chan said:


> Excaliber isnt leonardo dicarpio in a multi million dollar movie. Hes some dude in a mask talking into a microphome im front of 40 people. Enormous difference contextually.



_My knuckles burn, fingers blister... the familiar taste of my own blood permeates throughout my mouth, its noxious presence calling forth the tears I valiantly fight back, as the words escape from my keyboard:_

Kisame's right.
It's pretty much the same thing. The amount of zeros attached to it is kinda negligible in the grand scheme of things.




Zhen Chan said:


> Unrelated note Eddie kingston got signed



Good shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

big E needs to drop this move.   Right now at least.  I want serious big E.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently Cardona's T-Shirt broke some kinda record on the AEW store.

*Woo Woos intensify*


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Apparently Cardona's T-Shirt broke some kinda record on the AEW store.
> 
> *Woo Woos intensify*


Weird.  Don’t like him at all.  Prefer Slater even.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

Mandy looking smoking hot with the brunette roots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2020)

'Ey, don't get mad at me brah. I don't steer the gravy train, I just point out the city it's going to. New Jersey, btw. It's New Jersey.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You know what the funniest part about that is?
> Apparently, according to Meltz, the dude he was feuding with asked him to do it. Got a kick out of that one.


I assumed that from the beginning, but I’m happy to hear it confirmed.


Shirker said:


> Anyway, like Zhen said, seeing as how he stepped away rather than getting forced out like Sammy, I'm not gonna worry about it too much. If he wants to duck heat, hey, that's his prerogative. Personally I'm more annoy that some dipshits tried to drudge up stuff on AJ after he had the nerve to criticize a fucking poster.


Thing about AJ is, he’s one of those guys where you know he’s guilty but he does a fair job of covering his tracks, so people will always be looking for that “gotcha” moment. Is it fair? Not in my opinion, but I guess it just depends on your own philosophy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Are we getting a hair match down the road?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Can’t believe Bayley was able to make a random match with Nikki Cross feel important, big props to her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Apparently Cardona's T-Shirt broke some kinda record on the AEW store.
> 
> *Woo Woos intensify*



Hmm, so now he has the money to start his wrestling figure federation.   But in all honesty, good for him.  Let's see if he can get himself over on a different company to prove WWE treatment of him wrong.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

Damn that was a good match.

E: nobody gives a shit about Nikki Cross turning

2nd e: oh fuck yes


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

Sister Abigail time


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

I bet Lexi has had some big things down that throat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2020)

I’m happy they didn’t pussy out and have the Fiend not go through with the mandible on Alexa, as if he’s some kind of demonIc entity that respects women’s rights.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

I was thinking there was really nothing for Alexa to do.  Her team with Nikki.  That story had run its course.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

Like, how terrified does she look here?
About to cry


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2020)

Jeez the guy has no chill.  I mean he shits on her on his review anytime he gets the chance.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jeez the guy has no chill.  I mean he shits on her on his review anytime he gets the chance.


Why even give the dude publicity lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

JD is loud and obnoxious.  I’m not a fan.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Why even give the dude publicity lol



Because it's fun watching him rant and rave at times.  Plus I'm waiting til he literally gives himself an aneurysm on his youtube review show by how angry he gets.  Plus one of his rants did bite him in the ass when a snippit of how he views Bliss came back to her and got pretty much alot of the locker room on his butt for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

Looks like she is from Midsommar.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2020)

I forgot to watch Smackdown. Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I forgot to watch Smackdown. Lol.


Look at post above.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2020)

I like that everyone cut a promo before Smackdown started.  WWE adjusted their formula!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)

Really disappointed that Big E wasn’t more serious this week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like that everyone cut a promo before Smackdown started.  WWE adjusted their formula!!


Pritchard and Vince are on a roll right now, I’m really enjoying the direction they are going.


Rukia said:


> Looks like she is from Midsommar.


A24 and that director(Ari something[?]) are also on a roll right now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Look at post above.



.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure if you guys discussed this but Vince got some pretty tough questions about the ratings. Someone even asked if Triple H can take over lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if you guys discussed this but Vince got some pretty tough questions about the ratings. Someone even asked if Triple H can take over lol.


The full conference call is free on the observers channel on Apple podcast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah I cant listen to it in full but the article said Vince basically tried to blame the lack of fans.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I cant listen to it in full but the article said Vince basically tried to blame the lack of fans.


It was boring as fuck, I don’t blame you. He’s not wrong though, without the fans they’ve lost the entirety of their casual audience. The only ones left are die heads noted by the Nielsen ratings hovering around 1.7 and the Network having 1.68 paid subscribers.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Cornette made a video saying they lost ratings because hes thrown a lot of tavtics to push wrestlers out the window.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Cornette made a video saying they lost ratings because hes thrown a lot of tavtics to push wrestlers out the window.


I agree with Brian Last more that the problem has been the storylines not so much the lack of one star. I think fixing the storytelling leads to the creation of a star.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2020)

We not going to discuss how well Alexa plays the damsel in distress role?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)

WWE has really gone all out to praise Kairi’s time in wwe.  I don’t really remember them doing this for a departing talent.  The UT isn’t a good comparison imo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> We not going to discuss how well Alexa plays the damsel in distress role?


to her credit.
She’s a better actress than the other divas.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE has really gone all out to praise Kairi’s time in wwe.  I don’t really remember them doing this for a departing talent.  The UT isn’t a good comparison imo.



I guess the whole praising dean and advertising his departure is the closest i can think of.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I guess the whole praising dean and advertising his departure is the closest i can think of.


Yeah maybe Ambrose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2020)

guys Ghost of Tsushima is boss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> guys Ghost of Tsushima is boss.



As expected. My copy will arrive on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Possie spoilers about draft:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> As expected. My copy will arrive on Monday


Nice. Enjoy man, good story, good combat, great visuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nice. Enjoy man, good story, good combat, great visuals.



I have tons of backlog. Fucking work getting in the way of gaming lmao


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2020)

Taynara Conti is going to be in the AEW women’s tournament.  They really will take anyone from wwe!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nice. Enjoy man, good story, good combat, great visuals.


Have you beaten it yet? I started Act 3 but I'm doing side quests first before I get the story started up again


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Have you beaten it yet? I started Act 3 but I'm doing side quests first before I get the story started up again


Nah taking my time finding charms , hot springs, etc.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Nah taking my time finding charms , hot springs, etc.


Yeah I've been doing the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Yeah I've been doing the same.


Actually barely done any act 1 stuff. Its either side missions or hunting for upgrades


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually barely done any act 1 stuff. Its either side missions or hunting for upgrades


Lol. You're in for an emotional time when you get into the story stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 2, 2020)

Hornswoggle had to stay under the ring for seven hours. And apparently fell asleep lmao.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Lol. You're in for an emotional time when you get into the story stuff.


well damn. Least I'll be super prepared to Naruto run to victory


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Hornswoggle had to stay under the ring for seven hours. And apparently fell asleep lmao.


Man I always assumed they used some kind of trick to get him under there just in time for the match. they really had dude sleeping under there.
Guess the gimmick was real!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

So Both bellas had their kids and they were born one day apart


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

How much input does Big E have with his character?  Does he have the option to be serious during this singles run?  Or is booked to do goofy things?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> How much input does Big E have with his character?  Does he have the option to be serious during this singles run?  Or is booked to do goofy things?



Big E could have been a better champ than Kofi


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Why haven’t we talked about how great this was?


“I don’t have to play wrestler, because I am one.“


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why haven’t we talked about how great this was?
> 
> 
> “I don’t have to play wrestler, because I am one.“


I did

Rukia said he tried to hard


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I did
> 
> Rukia said he tried to hard


Cornette and the other guy from his podcast brought up a good point.

that promo would have been better without the podium and without the staff.  MJF with a microphone and Wardlow.  No bells and whistles.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Naomi got off on the wrong track with her push too.  Major botch is all anyone will remember from her match.

She can’t just make glow puns either.  That was her character in 2017 and 2018.

she doesn’t deserve a push if she has nothing new to bring to the table.  Not at the expense of other women.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh wow, kicking taynara out in the first round


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh wow, kicking taynara out in the first round


Is it a round robin or single elimination?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is it a round robin or single elimination?


16 teams so i was assuming single elim

But a round robin style could make for months of female content


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 16 teams so i was assuming single elim
> 
> But a round robin style could make for months of female content


16 teams?  Are you sure?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> 16 teams?  Are you sure?


Wait is it 16 women?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

I take it with this Nia job security has increased 10 fold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wait is it 16 women?


I think so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it with this Nia job security has increased 10 fold.


2nd only to hiatch


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

He'll announce Vince sold WWE to him and that Vince is now in a retirement home.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Who is Shane fighting at Summerslam?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cornette and the other guy from his podcast brought up a good point.
> 
> that promo would have been better without the podium and without the staff.  MJF with a microphone and Wardlow.  No bells and whistles.


They are doing some election theme throughout the entire show, I don’t agree with Brian In this instance.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

I am confused. Why did the Rock buy the XFL? Lmao.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I am confused. Why did the Rock buy the XFL? Lmao.


Because the NFL is flag football and there’s a market for men who like to watch tough sports.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Really? But they lost 1mill viewers. It seems like suicide to me to invest in something that Vince thinks is a failure.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Really? But they lost 1mill viewers. It seems like suicide to me to invest in something that Vince thinks is a failure.


They were doing alright till rona


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

When ratings are low, shine the McMahon signal.   Really bringing out Shane, Vince must be really hurting for those ratings.


Well B-ball has been TNT's bread and butter when it comes to the sports shown on that channel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

They even announced that there would be a big stable to shake up Raw!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well B-ball has been TNT's bread and butter when it comes to the sports shown on that channel.


it's really NBA, then AEW, then.................nothing


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> it's really NBA, then AEW, then.................nothing


Charmed re-runs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They even announced that there would be a big stable to shake up Raw!



Undisputed Era I take.   They really must be hurting for ratings.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it with this Nia job security has increased 10 fold.


what does it matter? Vince has no stake in XFL anymore. Nia's job is her's to lose.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Damn the Lakers are playing tonight? Hmm.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn the Lakers are playing tonight? Hmm.


Raptors kicked their ass!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I like what I am seeing from the Raptors.  If they still had Kawhi.  They could repeat.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Madusa?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Is this a round robin style tournament? Because there’s no discernible reason Penelope should be getting jobbed out in round 1, and definitely not to Brandi and Allie of all people.

E: That had to be the worst attempt at a strike I have ever seen, thanks Brandi.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Allie and Penelope in the ring together is something I don’t mind at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Allie and Penelope in the ring together is something I don’t mind at all.


Indeed

And brandi hits the ropes like shes kairi sane, there is no way they weigh the same...


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Brandi is not very athletic tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice of the Dark Order to come out for Anna Jay.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Cameron got an ass job during her time she was dropped from WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

So far this has been better than the first match.  All four of these women are better than Brandi.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

These small girls are beating the fuck out of Nyla.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Wow.  I consider that an upset.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Conti was laying her shit in, proud to see Nyla not get past performers that are more talented.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Brandi was really arrogant in that backstage promo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  I consider that an upset.


Same. Assumed nyla was a finalist


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Conti was stiff with those kicks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Conti was laying her shit in, proud to see Nyla not get past performers that are more talented.


Conti been getting her shit in ever since bianca rag dolled her for 5 straight minutes


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I have pretty much given up on Raw in recent weeks.  But I will give it a chance since apparently it will be an eventful show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

I nearly forgot about Raw. 


E: Electrical issues to start the show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

I'll catch up on the AEW women's tag tourny should I lose interest in RAW.  So Apollo to kick off the show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I would probably have mvp win this.  I don’t want the hurt business losing matches right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> E: Electrical issues to start the show


I’m assuming it’s a storyline.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Is aew having a special show or something?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Is aew having a special show or something?


Every Monday for the next few weeks they are doing the women’s deadly draw tournament.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I nearly forgot about Raw.
> 
> 
> E: Electrical issues to start the show



It has to be storyline, they are a billion dollar company and Vince can't invest for generators for the performance center.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 3, 2020)

That sounds incredibly boring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Was is my eyes are were the lights starting to dim there.  Please it has to be storyline.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

So Crews wins so he can be a transitional champion til Lashley takes the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Crews wins so he can be a transitional champion til Lashley takes the belt.


Pretty much.  No way Vince is very high on Apollo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Is this video promo going to lead to those two making out in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

This has been a weird show so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

So did KO pay the 400 dollar asking price to have Charlotte do a video cameo.  That is her asking price from what I've heard.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Alexa will have more success at $400 than Charlotte will.  She has always been more successful when it comes to merch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Alexa will have more success at $400 than Charlotte will.  She has always been more successful when it comes to merch.



The funny thing is that Charlotte's video cameo was aroung 200 but she has since raised her cameo price to 400.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The funny thing is that Charlotte's video cameo was aroung 200 but she has since raised her cameo price to 400.


Probably found out what Alexa was charging and pouted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyway, nice to see a wild Bazzler appear and sock it to Sasha though I wonder where that will lead since Nia also threw her hat into the ring in chase of that belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Will this segment lead to these two female talent making out in the ring.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Will this segment lead to these two female talent making out in the ring.



Ruby as Ivy and Liv as Harley if we go by looks


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I kind of expect Liv to turn heel here.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

God the soap opera shit is so hard to get right, but these two are far from being the ones that should be attempting it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ruby as Ivy and Liv as Harley if we go by looks


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> God the soap opera shit is so hard to get right, but these two are far from being the ones that should be attempting it.


The women in this company are pretty poor on the microphone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m not comfortable with this assault on a man by two women, tasteless.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Poor Kevin Owens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not comfortable with this assault on a man from two women, tasteless.



Uh, thank Steph for that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I thought Dakota KAI already won a number one contenders match. Why does she have to beat Rhea on Wednesday night?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

So Riot Squad officially back together, guessing women's tag will take on a prominent roll to try to out do AEW's attempt at it's women's tag division.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Riot Squad officially back together, guessing women's tag will take on a prominent roll to try to out do AEW's attempt at it's women's tag division.


Well someone has to beat Bayley and Sasha.

i do like the idea of an nxt team winning.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Put Bianca and Chelsea together too maybe?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Riot Squad officially back together, guessing women's tag will take on a prominent roll to try to out do AEW's attempt at it's women's tag division.


The iconically are light years ahead of any women in AEW, and I don’t mean that as a mark for them I mean that as an example for how terrible AEWs women are.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Isn it bad I want Randy to win lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Fuck this if it turns out to be true.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck this if it turns out to be true.



Oh shit, it's brawl for all 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Good promo work here.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Brawl for all night actually draw a good rating or two for RAW. Early bets on Chad Gable.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

It'll be a shit show, people will get injured, the wrong person will win it, then they'll be punished and future endeavoured


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

What is Ric Flair doing?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Nia Jax and her lifetime style theme.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Flair should be quarantining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh look, a Nia Jax segment.  Guessing this will lead to her making out with another female talent.......... wait she looks legit hungry and I have this sick feeling cannibalism might be used to draw ratings.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Pat buck buried


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Pat buck should superkick her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Poor Simon Pegg, having to face Nia.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

What’s up with all the assault on men by women? This shit is garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What’s up with all the assault on men by women? This shit is garbage.


At least Alexa got beat up by Bray I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What’s up with all the assault on men by women? This shit is garbage.



Again, thank Steph for starting that crap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Welp, nephew is here with me and he has gotten bored with the product and want to play his Animal Crossing on his Switch on the TV, so will have to catch the rest on highlights.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> At least Alexa got beat up by Bray I guess.


Thing is the Fiend is a demonic entity, I don’t think that should be considered in the spectrum of domestic assault/abuse.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp, nephew is here with me and he has gotten bored with the product and want to play his Animal Crossing on his Switch on the TV, so will have to catch the rest on highlights.


Damn, don’t let him make you the Nephew tell him to use it handheld for another hr and a half.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Hurt business having a really bad night.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Raw Underground?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Raw Underground?


Sounds likr a sex club


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Raw Underground?



I mean Shane did want to get into the MMA business as a part owner.  I guess is as close as he's gonna get.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn, don’t let him make you the Nephew tell him to use it handheld for another hr and a half.



Actually he's playing Spatoon 2 and it's always amusing to watch him loose his cool due to being place on bad teams.  He's going off right now as I type.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ah so it looks like they won’t be using established talent, they’ll attempt to get someone over from there and then transfer them over. At least that’s what came to mind after the quick ad.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Terrible promo Dominik.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Dominik vs Seth.  Seth can’t be happy with that for the second biggest PPV of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Why did the ref ring the bell when Asuka attacked Bayley?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dominik vs Seth.  Seth can’t be happy with that for the second biggest PPV of the year.


That’s ok he’s in the exact spot where he belongs, low mid card blood feud is not the worst position to be in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

WWE is tired of AEW being the only wrestling company that’s blatantly changing the rules as they go along.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

What wwe could do that would impress me.

i would be really impressed if they came out and said they have given money back to the USA network and are going to reduce Raw to two hours.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

Zelina feisty. Me likey


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Asuka’s English has come so far, I would say Shinsuke should take notes but I’m sure he’d be too busy sleeping on the desk.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

So who is the new faction?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Asuka’s English has come so far, I would say Shinsuke should take notes but I’m sure he’d be too busy sleeping on the desk.


no speaking Engrish


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Garza is really entertaining.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Woah does underground have strippers?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

Another Samoan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Oh it’s a work, that’s a shame.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Keep the radical ideas away from Smackdown. I have enjoyed it recently.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

So far I feel like a sucker.  I should have been watching Lakers/Jazz.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Why doesn't WWE have that thing the NBA does with live fans?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Montez Ford got drugged.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

Because it would show up 2k20 even more


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Why doesn't WWE have that thing the NBA does with live fans?


You don’t think that shit is cheesy?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

lol people are complaining about the Battleground:


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Montez Ford got drugged.


Im hoping it was Dawkins, time to let Ford spread his wings.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Problem with the WWE's underground concept- why should a fight for literally a few seconds and cut to constantly different angles?

I feel like I am going to have a seizure trying to follow that.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

so has the new faction been revealed yet?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

lmao wtf . Seth Rolling v. Rey Mysterio's kid.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m shocked that they are spending this much time recapping the eye-for-an-eye match.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lmao wtf . Seth Rolling v. Rey Mysterio's kid.



To be fair to Dominic, he's actually showing promise.  Ever since he tried to attack Brock and sold Brock's attacks like a champ.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 3, 2020)

Dominiks natural physique/frame looks like shit though, he kind of has that Cain Velasquez build.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

The recap and segment here is weird. Too much talking. And no reason for fans to care anything about this.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

New faction revealed yet? Is it the Undisputed Era?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Hell yeah Joe.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

JOE JOE JOE


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Samoa Joe about to beat Seth’s ass.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

WWE remembers Joe hates Seth's little messiah complex.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2020)

No one gonna respond?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Lmaooo why did Joe sit back down


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> No one gonna respond?


They haven’t revealed a new faction.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2020)

Def Jam vendetta now


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

This could maybe have been a little better if:

a. They explained what it is.
b. The fights lasted a little longer.
c.  There was a title/prize/purpose.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

Where did Shane go?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2020)

No new faction.  And the unexplained events from tonight haven’t been explained yet.

And it was a really bad show imo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2020)

Yeah the show is messy in a lot of parts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No new faction.  And the unexplained events from tonight haven’t been explained yet.
> 
> And it was a really bad show imo.



Low ratings has pretty much gotten the WWE and VInce to pretty much throw shit on the wall and see what sticks type of mentality.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2020)

Just like Meltzer and Alvarez said.  This is WCW territory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Just like Meltzer and Alvarez said.  This is WCW territory.


 
WCW under Russo you mean.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2020)

Next week Shane will have Hanma Baki show up to his illegal underground fight league.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2020)

I wonder if this will build up to some kind of Lashley v Lesnar


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2020)

I just find it refreshing that WWE is showing desperation, pressure makes stars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2020)

But is it really desperation? I feel like everytime they get asked about management, they just run programs that fizzle out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I just find it refreshing that WWE is showing desperation, pressure makes stars.



True but WWE has to walk a fine line on this.  It just can not get down to 99-00 WCW desperation to where you have a Detective Dewy getting the top title or have that insane triple decker cage match or a Russo's Revenge type of match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2020)

@Lord Trollbias 

so yeah started the main story stuff...........my feels

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2020)

WHO FUCKING CARES!!? 

This is some good shit! -Vince


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2020)

You guys ready for Dark?  Usually it’s kind of a boring show tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2020)

Will Hobbes the biggest and strongest guy you have ever seen.  0-4 in AEW.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Will Hobbes the biggest and strongest guy you have ever seen.  0-4 in AEW.


Im 60 lbs heavier than will hobbs apparently

dude looks 300 they should book him as 300


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2020)

The bad thing about a win/loss record is you get to see how bad some of these records are.  AEW Dark has a lot of winless wrestlers competing every week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2020)

Most of the dudes on dark are developmentals. Probably wont even see dynimite tvt until the yearly reset

Then they can rock that "Revord for 2021 0-0"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The bad thing about a win/loss record is you get to see how bad some of these records are.  AEW Dark has a lot of winless wrestlers competing every week.


while that's true, for Peter and Brandon they're telling the story of two guys who are getting pushed day by day to win NOW just so they can finally get this losing streak over.  It's probably paying off at All Out Pre show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2020)

lol Dana White said people are dying to watch sports and would watch the XFL:


The thing is, that means the Rock and others would have to get things in motion pretty quickly.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 4, 2020)

TBH it would be a great time to bring it back since covid slowed competitors, With Vince out of the way, the sky is the limit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2020)

So apparently Raw had a stroke last night...?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> So apparently Raw had a stroke last night...?


apparently and the rating actually went up because of it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> apparently and the rating actually went up because of it



So Raw went to a 1.7 from a 1.6...........


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2020)

Hurt Business sounds like a name you came up during your stay in prison



Apollo Crews should stop smiling and join already!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> so yeah started the main story stuff...........my feels


Told ya. I haven't been able to play cuz I got some work-study BS with my school but luckily it ends on Friday. I'm in the endgame of Act 3 so looking forward to wrapping it all up then I go hunting for the Platinum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Uhhh........


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

What the


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Uhhh........



Didn't the guy admit he would fuck his stepdaughter at one point so this does not surprise my at least.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't the guy admit he would fuck his stepdaughter at one point so this does not surprise my at least.


True but admitting you murdered someone is fucking weird beyond weird.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

He admitted he murdered a molester which in my philosophy is 100% ok, what is not ok is the way that was written. He’s on hard drugs. 


E: Also, the bigger story here is he just threatened a woman’s life with a story that is more than likely fabricated.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Ryback appears to have caused drama by saying HHH plans to retire at 65:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I didn’t like Raw Underground.  And I don’t think they should ever do it again.

but I did like The Hurt Business beating the fuck out of everyone and looking strong.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m optimistic about Dynamite tonight because I feel like they didn’t advertise their entire show for pretty much the first time ever.  There might actually be a match or two that I don’t expect!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I forgot about this movie.  The Magnificent 7.  It was an okay remake. Entertaining at least.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Matt Cardona.  Yawn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Brodie Lee’s gear is pretty strange.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Good.  Like that Anna Jay is standing out there.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

This match isn’t my cup of tea though.  Too chaotic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

AEW and their multi team tags are the bane of my existence, PWG-East.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow, we're just jumpin' right in, huh?

Taima mods havin' issues, so I'm watching on a delay. A 3 minute one to be specific.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Dadbod harwood is a phenomenal worker.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wow, we're just jumpin' right in, huh?
> 
> Taima mods havin' issues, so I'm watching on a delay. A 3 minute one to be specific.


It is good that they didn’t bother with entrances for this match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brodie Lee’s gear is pretty strange.


I remember when people complained about Vince keeping him in the Jeans and wife beater, now he has it his way and his gear managed to get worse than that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

lol that fake injury beats an eyeball falling out


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Dadbod is legit injures? I didn’t catch it.

E: ah I guess not


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dadbod is legit injures? I didn’t catch it.
> 
> E: ah I guess not


I’m pretty sure it is storyline.

the story being that Hangman left his partner behind.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

They had me going for a second. But its probably fake because the camerman went right up to him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Matt jackson got a train ran on him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm, tuning in just to see this multiman tag match continue with Hangman just walking in.  Was he drinking with the FTR right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Jesus Christ Brodie did you pay for a ticket? My guy was watching from the steps for 5 mins straight while hangman was 3ft away from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm, if you were to think of it the Dark Order faction is undefeated when Colt is involved.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Brodie looked like he was social distancing with that lariat.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus Christ Brodie did you pay for a ticket? My guy was watching from the steps for 5 mins straight while hangman was 3ft away from him.


That was really noticeable.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Hopefully we don’t do this again.  Don’t need a 12 man tag match.  Doesn’t matter who the participants are.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

A pretty bad cluster of a match that eventually turned into a pretty good one in the last 3 or 4 minutes.

Glad the Dark Order got the win. They kinda need to start turning things around for this group to make any sense from this point forward.

Piped in crowd noise is obnoxious. Con and crew need to cool it with that shit in the future. Sensory overload.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Yeah it was lot of people. It was kinda fun to watch.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I remember when people complained about Vince keeping him in the Jeans and wife beater, now he has it his way and his gear managed to get worse than that.



People complained about that...?
It was a great look for him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Boring promo here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

God Dammit, there is a Burger King scan at the bottom corner of my screen and I can't have anything on that fast food chain's menu.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Pround and Powerful vs Best Friends....... should be a fun tag match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Another tag match.  What’s on nxt?  Bronson Reed against some guy I haven’t heard of.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Great promo by Mox, as usual.
He sounds like he was genuinely havin' a heart to heart with the D'Arby, which is kinda funny because I think Mox is only slightly older than him.

------

Missed Best Friend's theme. We haven't gotten to hear it much what with OJ taking front and center for the past couple weeks with his new music.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

No way man.   That was a rambling promo. It was as by the numbers as they come.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Dakota Kai won the number one contender’s match.  That’s good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Great promo by Mox, as usual.
> He sounds like he was genuinely havin' a heart to heart with the D'Arby, which is kinda funny because I think Mox is only slightly older than him.
> 
> ------
> ...


Probably cause he knows about  trying to throw themselves into batshit matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

There is another remake of the Fugative.... when did this happen?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Looking at these two teams and wondering which one actually needs the win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking at these two teams and wondering which one actually needs the win.


Santana and Ortiz just so they can be taken serious and maybe get the tag titles .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I like that they just displayed the Dark results.  That’s a good idea if they want to act like this is a more sports based presentation.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Santana and Ortiz just so they can be taken serious and maybe get the tag titles .


They need it a lot more than guys that drove their mom’s van to the arena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Santana and Ortiz just so they can be taken serious and maybe get the tag titles .



MIght have to agree, plus didn't the Best Friends get a shot at tthe tag title over a month or two ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> MIght have to agree, plus didn't the Best Friends get a shot at tthe tag title over a month or two ago.


Just a few weeks ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need it a lot more than guys that drove their mom’s van to the arena.



But she almost joined the Dark Order on a BTE episode.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need it a lot more than guys that drove their mom’s van to the arena.


Well true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But she almost joined the Dark Order on a BTE episode.


So did Hangman and JB..... Too bad it ended with Silver and Uno both getting rekted by paper


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Best Friends win......hmm really wanted Proud and Powerful unless this is leading to desention on the Inner Circle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

I think I know where they are going with Santana and Ortiz....


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

PP vs BF was a match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Still doing this campaign nonsense huh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> PP vs BF was a match.


Yea ....that's really the right reaction lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Matt Hardy is no good.  Why has he won 5 matches in a row?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Matt Hardy is no good.  Why has he won 5 matches in a row?


Why are you ahead?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Matt Hardy is no good.  Why has he won 5 matches in a row?


Because hes being paid alot to show up


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Maxwell Jacob "Because you'd be in jail" Friedman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm, so Sammy will continue to feud with Matt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Pretty obvious blading right there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Begone BK scan.    Tempt me no more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

RIP sue's car


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

NOOOOO, Mom's van.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> NOOOOO, Mom's van.


She told them to park it in a good spot. It's all Chuck's fault


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

So Sammy just murdered Matt with a chair....
Welcome back dude. Missed ya.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> NOOOOO, Mom's van.



And just like that I'm invested in this feud. Fuck these guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> She told them to park it in a good spot. It's all Chuck's fault



Guessing this is going to lead to her finally joining the Dark Order then.  Imagine for the next few months of Best Friends and the main team of Dark Order having to ride to the arena in Sue's van.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Matt Cardona the top free agent in wrestling????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Cardona out for that figure paycheck.  Guessing part of the limited sign was he get AEW figures for free.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> People complained about that...?
> It was a great look for him.


Yea that was a major talking point on squaredcircle.

It was whatever in the stable, but once they split off as just a tag he really should’ve updated his look.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Another tag match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh shit, I forgot Matt was having a match tonight.

Ready for some Long Island Iced C


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Time for Matt to break his cherry


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Matt Cardona the top free agent in wrestling????


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Another tag match.



Wasn't tonight tag appreciation night or is that next week?  Can't remember.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> >Yea that was a major talking point on squaredcircle.
> 
> It was whatever in the stable, but once they split off as just a tag he really should’ve updated his look.



>SquaredCircle

Well, there's your problem.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


Tony said he was during his introduction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Why can’t Cody and Matt squash these guys?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Umm, why is Cody selling to a bearded child.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guessing this is going to lead to her finally joining the Dark Order then.  Imagine for the next few months of Best Friends and the main team of Dark Order having to ride to the arena in Sue's van.


Silver gonna be talking trash how he should ride shotgun and Brodie Lee will tell him to shut the fuck up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, why is Cody selling to a bearded child.


Cause Cody got shit for the Warhorse match last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Cause Cody got shit for the Warhorse match last week.



Didn't know.   Didn't he get alot of shit for selling to Sonny Kiss as well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

The Gunn Club sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Where is Shida?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know.   Didn't he get alot of shit for selling to Sonny Kiss as well.


They have alot of stock in kiss. Dustin damn near adopted him

Expect a big push in 2 years


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't know.   Didn't he get alot of shit for selling to Sonny Kiss as well.


Other than from homophobics.....nope. The Warhorse one had hype on Twitter but Matt and Cody shat over it for Matt's debut when Warhorse was pretty popular


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

>Cody slides out of the ring
>Botches and ends up fucking up his arm during
>Just kidding, it was a work and is now the psychology behind the match leading to an eventual hot tag

Cody's a smart guy. I hate that I really can't get into him all that much when he's on offense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I want to see Maryse slap Cardona’s dad.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

By the way bearded child @PlacidSanity  is John Silver


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Dark Order loses, should have brought in the invicible Boom Boom Cabana to leech off the undefeated streak.

Hmm, SKy wanting a shot a Cody.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Lol gonna make them apologize on speakerphone


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Jeebus kripes that sequence from the Dark Order, fuck.
That ain't Falco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

So Proud and Powerful vs Best Friends in an "I'm sorry from a phone" match incoming.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Sammy calling Jericho a master debater shows how Jericho needs to betray Sammy. How dare he?!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dark Order loses, should have brought in the invicible Boom Boom Cabana to leech off the undefeated streak.
> 
> Hmm, SKy wanting a shot a Cody.


Sky os the guy to do it imo

Codt has had a good run and Sky is legit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Sammy calling Jericho a master debater shows how Jericho needs to betray Sammy. How dare he?!



Fucking TNT cut out on his cue card segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking TNT cut out on his cue card segment.


Gotta promote that one show they have that wont make it


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Jericho is a master 'baiter.
You heard it here first, guys. Sammy has spoken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Um, so Eric back on TNT.   Yeah it's been that long.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking TNT cut out on his cue card segment.


I saw a card that said master debater.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Lmao holy cow.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

"Eric Bischoff"

Help me die


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

So how many ex WWE talent going to end up on a black list by months end.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Ryback appears to have caused drama by saying HHH plans to retire at 65:


that's such a specific age lol


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't the guy admit he would fuck his stepdaughter at one point so this does not surprise my at least.


I mean, theirs no blood relation sooo.....


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Damn I wish he did talk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I mean, theirs no blood relation sooo.....



Come to think of it, didn't he wait til she was of legal age before making that quote.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

lmaooooooo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

OC has an IQ of 200 confirmed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

He responds to an enviromental question.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Damn Jericho is a no tipper. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2020)

Is that Bischoff


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay, I'm actually enjoying this segment *way* more than I thought I would


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I'm actually enjoying this segment *way* more than I thought I would


Same. I had super low expectations though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Okay, I'm actually enjoying this segment *way* more than I thought I would


Was a way to establish OC as a serious character. I didn't think they'd do it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

SIck bastards, forcing Cassidy to do his stich then knocking him out.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

funny segment.

feud is overally kinda strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

The GOAT Britt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Going to have to dip tonight, nephew wanting to play Spatoon 2 and it's his final night at the house before he goes hoome tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to have to dip tonight, nephew wanting to play Spatoon 2 and it's his final night at the house before he goes hoome tomorrow.


Laters man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Reba? Omg terrible decison making

I would have chose Nyla or Abaddon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Laters man.



No problem, I'm hoping he gets a string of bad teams to play on just for him to go to bed pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Reba? Omg terrible decison making
> 
> I would have chose Nyla or Abaddon


Britt wanted to punish Reba


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to have to dip tonight, nephew wanting to play Spatoon 2 and it's his final night at the house before he goes hoome tomorrow.



Your nephew got good taste.
Have fun, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Jesus darby


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

This should be a squash.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> This should be a squash.


Nobody squashes darby, he takes beatings like homer simpson


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Mox punching D'Arby in the fucking face got a pop out of me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Jeez man, nephew is on the PS4 right now looking for hints on team battles for Splatoon 2 and just realized my recommendations went from model kits and anime review, series review, wrestling podcast and ect to content on Splatoon, Animal Crossing, and Roblox........ and he is only here for a week.  Honeslty it going to take about a month to reset everything on YT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Other than from homophobics.....nope. The Warhorse one had hype on Twitter but Matt and Cody shat over it for Matt's debut when Warhorse was pretty popular


Cut it out, Sonny Kiss is absolute amateur hour and is only pushed out of spite. There’s no reason in 2020 that this guy should be anywhere near a major promotion, and definitely not the second biggest promotion in America.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jeez man, nephew is on the PS4 right now looking for hints on team battles for Splatoon 2 and just realized my recommendations went from model kits and anime review, series review, wrestling podcast and ect to content on Splatoon, Animal Crossing, and Roblox........ and he is only here for a week.  Honeslty it going to take about a month to reset everything on YT.


FFS man at least get that kid onto the good shit like Zelda.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok so the story of this match is darby guilting mox into making a mistake


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cut it out, Sonny Kiss is absolute amateur hour and is only pushed out of spite.



Sonny's still got room for improvement yeah, but assuming featuring him is out of spite is about as bloody presumptuous as the homophobia thing. Probably moreso because for the latter you can at least point to Twitter users with 3 followers. For the former, the dude's been on TV all of 4 times. Push indeed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> FFS man at least get that kid onto the good shit like Zelda.



My brother already got him the game, just he is a bit impatient when it comes to those types of games.  I mean he really wanted to try one of my Tales of games I have but got angry when it came to making a stategy to facing tougher opponents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cut it out, Sonny Kiss is absolute amateur hour and is only pushed out of spite. There’s no reason in 2020 that this guy should be anywhere near a major promotion, and definitely not the second biggest promotion in America.


Meh I respect your opinion. Not about to get into it man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Being legit I'm not here to argue. I'm here to fuck around and enjoy this thread. Twitter taking the fun out of wrestling , don't want it here either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Also this match almost got me . That MJF interruption


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> My brother already got him the game, just he is a bit impatient when it comes to those types of games.  I mean he really wanted to try one of my Tales of games I have but got angry when it came to making a stategy to facing tougher opponents.


Im just ball busting, I’m in my mid 20s and I quit the game a few hours after first playing because I was in an endless cycle of being struck by lightning. Took me a few weeks to look up and find out what I was doing wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay, the timing on that one was solid because I legit thought for a fraction of a split second that D'Arby was gonna fuckin' win the belt 3 weeks before a PPV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

*Kicks out of the Gotch*
D'Arby > Suzuki, apparently

...Don't let him know I said that...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

D'Arby > Suzuki

...Don't let him know I said that...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> D'Arby > Suzuki
> 
> ...Don't let him know I said that...


too late , posted it to Darby on twitter 


prepare for him to cut a promo on you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Im just ball busting, I’m in my mid 20s and I quit the game a few hours after first playing because I was in an endless cycle of being struck by lightning. Took me a few weeks to look up and find out what I was doing wrong



No problem, but literally he's not into grinding type of games unless it's to his interest.  I mean he holds a fucking S rank in Splatoon 2 because he grinded like hell to that level yet won't put time in the Zelda game.  Heaven forbid I get him Vesperia because that's the epitome of grind.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rave reviews for this episode, now I’m in a hurry to get home and watch.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Tonight's show was a meme. I'm pretty back and forth on it. Some things that were good, some things that were shit. It was a show.

Highlight was gonna be the Debate for exceeding my expectations, but then Mox and D'Arby had the nerve to have a great match on a random episode.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> *Rave reviews for this episode*, now I’m in a hurry to get home and watch.



I'm honestly shocked.
Different strokes I suppose. I can never get a firm read on SC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tonight's show was a meme. I'm pretty back and forth on it. Some things that were good, some things that were shit. It was a show.
> 
> Highlight was gonna be the Debate for exceeding my expectations, but then Mox and D'Arby had the nerve to have a great match on a random episode.


I think Mox's promo helped the match even more so.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

Well in about five hours I turn 41, to think a few months ago it was iffy if I was going to make it to my B-day.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Come to think of it, didn't he wait til she was of legal age before making that quote.


I don't know anything about the scenario but I wouldn't put anything past a person at this point in my life. Jannetty wanting to dick down his underage stepdaughter isn't something I'd be too surprised about. Just fucked up that's something you usually gotta worry about when bringing your daughter around a man that wasn't her father before. 
So him claiming he murdered some dude who tried to rape him in 1972 might be the wildest thing he's said.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> too late , posted it to Darby on twitter
> 
> 
> prepare for him to cut a promo on you




*Spoiler*: __ 








Anime: Me
Terminator: Suzuki


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think Mox's promo helped the match even more so.



It definitely helped set up the story.

A man who has long since abandoned his CZW days, and now has a CZW standing right in front of him, conflicted about whether or not to kill it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It definitely helped set up the story.
> 
> A man who has long since abandoned his CZW days, and now has a CZW standing right in front of him, conflicted about whether or not to kill it.


Wish he could do more realism promos. Something about him letting people in to his past, only makes him seem better as a character and hits the emotional spot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2020)

So Mox/Darby was the main event for tonight, will catch the highlights when they come up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2020)

This man is a star.

That is all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

The best friends have a rocket strapped push, 12-4 and 11 out of their last 12? Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The best friends have a rocket strapped push, 12-4 and 11 out of their last 12? Lmao


I think in some cases they are pushing the wrong people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think in some cases they are pushing the wrong people.


Them and LAX should should have their records swapped, it’s insane.


E: I’d go as far to say they shouldn’t even be on the roster while AEW doesn’t have the Briscoes signed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

I think this is the least talented NXT roster in a long time.  I haven’t even heard of these guys in some of the ladder qualifying matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Fucking Matt Hardy...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

They gave Ryder pyro


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2020)

Ugh argument started in my house and I didn't get a chance to watch the ending <__<


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Why are the so called hottest free agent and a top5 guy in the company having a legitimate contest with the worst team in the division?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2020)

Cody is 17-1.  But that record must be a fluke since every match goes 20 minutes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 6, 2020)

Did anyone notice during the PIP commercial, Mox fell back into the ropes and out of habit looked for the middle rope to hit his rebound but caught himself and just did a normal lariat.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

Saw someone float the idea of kingston joining pnp to get them serious


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

On twitter AEW seems to be getting a lot of criticism for not doing more with the women on Dynamite.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 6, 2020)

Good, they're boring as fuck. Also this is twitter, they complain about everything.* EVERYTHING*.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

Aew needs to strip kenny of his booking power

Fuck literally anybocy could book the division better. I could book it better


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Good, they're boring as fuck. Also this is twitter, they complain about everything.* EVERYTHING*.


I would like to see more storylines with the women and less tag team stuff tbh.

but I think these decisions should be ratings driven.

maybe the demo drops during aew women’s segments?  Or maybe they just don’t want to compete head-to-head with NXT as far as the women are concerned?  (It’s a position of strength for NXT, so I think that is understandable.)


----------



## Aesima (Aug 6, 2020)

NXT's women's division isn't all that active either, but AEW has no clue how to book the division cause they spent most of their time being edge lords on twitter taking pot shots at WWE over ratings. It's like a bunch of high schoolers are running the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

Aesima said:


> NXT's women's division isn't all that active either, but AEW has no clue how to book the division cause they spent most of their time being edge lords on twitter taking pot shots at WWE over ratings. It's like a bunch of high schoolers are running the show.




Aew cant book the womens division because they split booking responsibilities  and kenny is the only elite who cant book shit

Its actually nxt whose had the qaulity drop due to counter programming.

If you look at old nxt shows from like a year ago all the booking was always super tight, everybody had something fo do or a story. Wrestlers were rotated for screen time. If you look at it now its more monday night raw than nxt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2020)

Well Omega promoting a T-shirt instead of doing his booking duties.   Also fuck Rose, bring the weeb known as Sodom back into the Street Fighter fold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 6, 2020)

Kenny deserves all the blame in the world for his terrible booking but look what he has to work with. The “best“ act they have is objectively not good but the fans believe she is great due to how terrible everyone else in the division is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kenny deserves all the blame in the world for his terrible booking but look what he has to work with. The “best“ act they have is objectively not good but the fans believe she is great due to how terrible everyone else in the division is.



True but you have to put some blame on Brandi for derailing any progress on a struggling women's division with her vanity project in the Nightmare Collective which saw Kong playing hairhunter and Brandi acting..............  well it was about two months wasted in progression.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Brandi is like the big show with her heel/baby turns.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Adam Cole got knocked out!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @PlacidSanity !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @PlacidSanity !!!



Thanks man.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2020)

A person's birthday in the wrestling thread.  You know what that means.

Shovel time 




The Juice Man said:


> This man is a star.
> 
> That is all.



Best heel in the industry right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but you have to put some blame on Brandi for derailing any progress on a struggling women's division with her vanity project in the Nightmare Collective which saw Kong playing hairhunter and Brandi acting..............  well it was about two months wasted in progression.


Brandi did a shoot interview on that, she said m it was here idea intially but then "other people" took control and she didnt get to run it anymore around the time luthur was introduced

Kinda think thats a low key dig at tony and kenny

And maybe jericho


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Good ratings for the shows this week.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 6, 2020)

BIG NEWS!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Cool. I can’t watch him in a match.  Glad he is doing good though.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2020)

"WWE backstage" is coming back apparently on PPV's:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

901k for aew
751k for nxt

If they werent the same time slot they would be competing with raw


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 901k for aew
> 751k for nxt
> 
> If they werent the same time slot they would be competing with raw


Basically everyone that watches on Monday night is watching one of these shows on most Wednesday nights.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 901k for aew
> 751k for nxt
> 
> If they werent the same time slot they would be competing with raw


Has anyone watched both shows?  And if so, quality wise, which was the better show?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2020)

I haven't really watched NXT. I had planned to but I don't just haven't done it.

honestly when I tried, AEW seemed boring and slow paced to me. But I also acknowledge AEW's weaknesses too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has anyone watched both shows?  And if so, quality wise, which was the better show?


Aew

Nxt was better than last week but it was still mostly meh. Keith lee fuckin ultimate warriored Grimes though. That was the high point of nxt


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 901k for aew
> 751k for nxt
> 
> If they werent the same time slot they would be competing with raw



If Eric skewed the average, I'm gonna shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> If Eric skewed the average, I'm gonna shit.



Since he wasn't advertised I don't think he changed much.  But then I guess there's always don't discount the nostalgia drug


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> 901k for aew
> 751k for nxt
> 
> If they werent the same time slot they would be competing with raw


crazy, not crazy how low raw has fallen in just 2 years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2020)

I havent seen the quarterlys but i suspect viewership peaked at mox darby


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Why did Brandi delete her Twitter?  She is supposed to be the brand officer!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Omega promoting a T-shirt instead of doing his booking duties.   Also fuck Rose, bring the weeb known as Sodom back into the Street Fighter fold.


Sodom is forgotten, its a shame. Kenny too busy trying to get a job at capcom to give a darn about wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Sodom is forgotten, its a shame. Kenny too busy trying to get a job at capcom to give a darn about wrestling.



Heh  I nearly asked why a final fight character would be remembered in a street fighter related video.  

Then I remember that capcom has the two series sharing the same world and that many final fight characters were in Street fighter. 

Hell Cody was in the original sf2 opening cinematic punching out the other guy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Adam Cole got bitched out.  Kross or Keith Lee would never get knocked out by a punter.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Heard Guevara got a tongue lashing for what he did to Matt Hardy.  Guevara actually has shown that he can be kind of reckless sometimes.  He needs to try to cut that out of his game:


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Heard Guevara got a tongue lashing for what he did to Matt Hardy.  Guevara actually has shown that he can be kind of reckless sometimes.  He needs to try to cut that out of his game:



Understandable. He really fuckin' clocked the dude... eeeven if it made for a pretty good visual and helped spice up an otherwise pedestrian beatdown segment. Guy needs to be careful. I imagine he's already on thin ice for being born in the same era as the internet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2020)

The quarterlies are out


Aew veiwership peaked during pnp vs best freinds


On a ominous note both shows hit thier lowest points during thier respective womens matches


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Sodom is forgotten, its a shame. Kenny too busy trying to get a job at capcom to give a darn about wrestling.



Hasn't Kenny been involved in gaming for quite some time.  I mean he was part of a guest panel in a Bethesda showcase about a year or two back and wasn't he involved in the past SF V season reveals.   Plus didn't he portray himself as Akuma at one of AEW's special events though he did a poor job at it.  Fuck sakes, a proper Akumo would have high attacks but shit D so he should have been overselling taking hits to keep in par with the demon he was cosplaying.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The quarterlies are out
> 
> 
> Aew veiwership peaked during pnp vs best freinds
> ...



Well I mean, the Swole match was ass. On purpose, sure, but still ass, so I wouldn't worry too much about what that drop implies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Adam Cole got bitched out.  Kross or Keith Lee would never get knocked out by a punter.




Really???   This is actually happening.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Vince McMahon is wrong if he thinks Peyton Royce can be a singles star.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Heh  I nearly asked why a final fight character would be remembered in a street fighter related video.
> 
> Then I remember that capcom has the two series sharing the same world and that many final fight characters were in Street fighter.
> 
> Hell Cody was in the original sf2 opening cinematic punching out the other guy.


yea and to make it worse kenny is already a huge megaman fan. mans gonna abandon aew for capcom.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hasn't Kenny been involved in gaming for quite some time.  I mean he was part of a guest panel in a Bethesda showcase about a year or two back and wasn't he involved in the past SF V season reveals.   Plus didn't he portray himself as Akuma at one of AEW's special events though he did a poor job at it.  Fuck sakes, a proper Akumo would have high attacks but shit D so he should have been overselling taking hits to keep in par with the demon he was cosplaying.


yea he seems to really be into video games especially the cpcom ones. I think he was at 2018 E3 as well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> A person's birthday in the wrestling thread.  You know what that means.
> 
> Shovel time
> 
> ...


He is a top3 performer in the industry, but he doesn’t get heel heat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I havent seen the quarterlys but i suspect viewership peaked at mox darby


Interesting because I was going to say MJFs segment or whatever came directly after.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The quarterlies are out
> 
> 
> Aew veiwership peaked during pnp vs best freinds
> ...


Women don’t draw.

E: the best friends tag match retained the same viewership from the opening match, the halfway point of their match they lost 58k viewers, that was the highest loss of viewership of the night for men. MJFs package gained 34k in viewership which was then topped by MOX vs Darby(38k).

Fucking Britt Baker lost 98k in viewership, ouch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Women don’t draw.
> 
> E: the best friends tag match retained the same viewership from the opening match, the halfway point of their match they lost 58k viewers, that was the highest mark of the night for men. MJFs package gained 34k in viewership which was then topped by MOX vs Darby(38k).
> 
> Fucking Britt Baker lost 98k in viewership, ouch.



But Britt is fucking the best in the business, bay bay.    Talent is suppose to be like an std, I mean look at the wonders it did for Nikki and Brie.

Speaking of bay bay, they are legit going with this feud with the punter right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Vince McMahon is wrong if he thinks Peyton Royce can be a singles star.



Probably doing this to one up on her husband who is with the other company.  Plus he thinks with a singles push, she'd be more incline to stay when her contract comes up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

If I was AEW I’d consider suspending the women’s division until they’re able to get some talent back from overseas *and *establish a long term plan moving forward*. *


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably doing this to one up on her husband who is with the other company.  Plus he thinks with a singles push, she'd be more incline to stay when her contract comes up.


Let her leave.  Her reputation among wwe fans is established as someone that can’t wrestle.  There’s no coming back from that with this fan base.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really???   This is actually happening.



Who in the actual fuck is Pat McAfee? rofl


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Who in the actual fuck is Pat McAfee? rofl


The bigger and stronger athlete in that match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The bigger and stronger athlete in that match.



He looks like a bootleg, autistic version of Jack Swagger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If I was AEW I’d consider suspending the women’s division until they’re able to get some talent back from overseas *and *establish a long term plan moving forward*. *


They should be after tessa Blanchard big time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They should be after tessa Blanchard big time.


Knowing AEW she would be in the men’s division. But semi serious joking aside I do agree that she would provide legitimacy to the division on paper however you just know they would be having her in competitive bouts with Baker, Nyla, and Riho and her name value would tank.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Women don’t draw.
> 
> E: the best friends tag match retained the same viewership from the opening match, the halfway point of their match they lost 58k viewers, that was the highest loss of viewership of the night for men. MJFs package gained 34k in viewership which was then topped by MOX vs Darby(38k).
> 
> Fucking Britt Baker lost 98k in viewership, ouch.


I think vocal fans overestimated britt's improvements and made it sound like she was must see tv when she really isn't.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I think vocal fans overestimated britt's improvements and made it sound like she was must see tv when she really isn't.


She has been the shiniest turd, and not by her own performance, just due to her handling. If I had to guess I would think Cody is directly involved with her storylines and Kenny is not. My evidence for that is there is a clear distinction between Baker-swloe’s plot thread compared to Nyla(prior to Vicky)-Riho-Shida-Alien girl, the distinction being character work, promo, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I think vocal fans overestimated britt's improvements and made it sound like she was must see tv when she really isn't.


I agree.  But did Britt Baker lose the fans or did Swole and Reba?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Women don’t draw.
> 
> E: the best friends tag match retained the same viewership from the opening match, the halfway point of their match they lost 58k viewers, that was the highest loss of viewership of the night for men. MJFs package gained 34k in viewership which was then topped by MOX vs Darby(38k).
> 
> Fucking Britt Baker lost 98k in viewership, ouch.


Mostly women don’t draw.  Even in wwe from a ratings and viewership standpoint: maybe Sasha and Alexa draw.  Becky drew for 6 months.   Ronda was by far the biggest draw they ever had.  Her departure is why there hasn’t been an evolution 2.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mostly women don’t draw.  Even in wwe from a ratings and viewership standpoint: maybe Sasha and Alexa draw.  Becky drew for 6 months.   Ronda was by far the biggest draw they ever had.  Her departure is why there hasn’t been an evolution 2.


I’m sure Bayley and Sasha are drawing, they’re the best women’s act going right now. But yea I do generally agree.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  But did Britt Baker lose the fans or did Swole and Reba?


Combination of reba and everybody knowing theres no pay off to this britt swole shit

Britts legit crippled for abother couple months unless shes actually john cena and recovers like wolverine


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 7, 2020)

Tessa vs Shida would be fun
Tessa vs Kris would be aight
Tessa vs Allie
Tessa vs Abadon
Tessa vs Bea Preistly


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Tessa shouldn’t be in a competitive match with any of them outside of Shida, maybe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2020)

This gang of midgets is pissing me off


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Time for Smackdown.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn I forgot


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Shorty G was made to look like a chump.  Interferes.  Gets beaten up by Riddle.  Gets destroyed by Sheamus after the match.  

i enjoyed sheamus vs Riddle tbh.   Riddle has been really reliable on Smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

Miz and Morrison talking segment with Mandy’s hair is awful. Yikes.

segment became better when Sonya came out.  But still some really bad moments took place with that wig.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2020)

I would give Cesaro a big singles push.  He has everything you want.

His match against Lucha House Party tonight was okay.  But Lucha House Party got too much offense in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Is Braun a heel here?  I’m just not that interested in Braun.  Fiend should win and move on to new opponents.  Not a lot of good babyfaces in this company right now tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Big E still not acting serious.  Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Sasha and Bayley did a great job kissing Stephanie’s ass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is Braun a heel here?  I’m just not that interested in Braun.  Fiend should win and move on to new opponents.  Not a lot of good babyfaces in this company right now tbh.


The fiend turns it’s opponents, Braun was a tweener leading towards face and I assume he’ll be leaning towards heel by the end of the feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

I never cared too much for Sheamus due to the time period he was initially pushed but goddamn, he and Riddle put on a fucking match. Two men beating the shit out of each other, none of that ballet shit, this match felt like a throwback.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2020)

The shilling continues.   Though only knew about the figures, didn't think they had a ring and belt ready to sell as well.  Also MJF.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Fast forwarding right through this miz and Morrison shit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I would give Cesaro a big singles push.  He has everything you want.
> 
> His match against Lucha House Party tonight was okay.  But Lucha House Party got too much offense in.


I see what you mean here, although I agree  the lucha shouldn’t have gotten that much offense I kind of feel like it’s moot at this point. Cesaro isn’t believed in here, he should take his talents elsewhere. 

Also, if him and NAK are heels I can’t tell. Nakamura interfered but Cesaro isn’t showing any heel traits in his work. Not saying he should be chicken shit, but he could be a bully or something.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Alexa looked as if she was getting off to the Fiend


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

A few more thoughts.

really weak main event this week.  And too many run-ins.

with Daniel Bryan at home.  They frankly can’t afford to give AJ any shows off right now.  The show simply has nothing else to offer.

where are the Usos?

Riddle has to beat Corbin because the babyfaces on the brand need to be pushed.

And I am not buying a Big E run if he won’t get serious.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Riddle has to beat Corbin because the babyfaces on the brand need to be pushed.
> 
> And I am not buying a Big E run if he won’t get serious.


Hard agree on both of these.

 Riddle needs to destroy Corbin, this shouldn’t be a multiple PPV feud.

Like Punk said recently, tell Big E to get rid of the pancakes and New day stuff before he can be taken seriously. He should be a monster face, a more polished Keith Lee.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> A few more thoughts.
> 
> really weak main event this week.  And too many run-ins.
> 
> ...


You hear why big e had to lose his 5 count gimmick

John fucking cena of all people complained that it was burying people too hard


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mostly women don’t draw.  Even in wwe from a ratings and viewership standpoint: maybe Sasha and Alexa draw.  Becky drew for 6 months.   Ronda was by far the biggest draw they ever had.  Her departure is why there hasn’t been an evolution 2.


They only draw if they're in bra and panties matches or in a story line about cheating.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

I hope they don’t do Big E vs AJ at Summerslam.  It’s way too soon for that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay.  It’s time to do some fantasy booking.  Summerslam is two weeks away and the card is still very uncertain.

the following is what I would put together:

US Title - Apollo Crews vs Bobby Lashley.  This match will almost certainly be MVP vs Apollo.  But we have seen that a lot recently.  And frankly MVP should be mostly managing the group imo.

Tag titles - Andrade and Garza vs Street Profits

World Title - Orton vs McIntyre

Universal Title - Braun vs Fiend

Dominik vs Rollins

Intercontinental Title - Styles vs Jeff Hardy

Raw Women’s Title - Sasha Banks vs Asuka

Smackdown Women’s Title - Bayley vs Bianca Belair

Corbin vs Riddle

Black vs Murphy

and I don’t think want to go more than 10 matches.

If we need pre-show matches:

Mandy vs Sonya

Big E vs Sheamus

It’s not a great card.  But there are matches that are a certainty that we are stuck with.  And there are some guys I wish were available that aren’t.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2020)

Alexa will turn on Braun at Summerslam and go full Abigail.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa will turn on Braun at Summerslam and go full Abigail.


Liv in shambles


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa will turn on Braun at Summerslam and go full Abigail.


I doubt the Abigail part.  But she will probably be a heel moving forward.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Liv in shambles


I think the Ruby/Liv pair has good babyface potential.  And we need a lot more tag teams.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa will turn on Braun at Summerslam and go full Abigail.


Not saying that couldn’t happen, Alexa has been acting strange, but I’d be disappointed to see that. The entire thing with her appearing in the swap was clearly a metaphor for Braun’s desires but I could see them retconning it as something else entirely. If they were to go through with it, I’d like to see her have power over the fiend due to Bray’s desire being to have his sister back.


Speaking out of kayfabe, I believe a lot of Bray’s adjustments to his stories are due to having to fight back with creative about direction. Goldberg going over him was bullshit but Bray turned it into the Fiend being less powerful against opponents that do not fear him. I believe moving forward all of these adjustments are going to be twisted until the character is rendered ineffective.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not saying that couldn’t happen, Alexa has been acting strange, but I’d be disappointed to see that. The entire thing with her appearing in the swap was clearly a metaphor for Braun’s desires but I could see them retconning it as something else entirely. If they were to go through with it, I’d like to see her have power over the fiend due to Bray’s desire being to have his sister back.
> 
> 
> Speaking out of kayfabe, I believe a lot of Bray’s adjustments to his stories are due to having to fight back with creative about direction. Goldberg going over him was bullshit but Bray turned it into the Fiend being less powerful against opponents that do not fear him. I believe moving forward all of these adjustments are going to be twisted until the character is rendered ineffective.


The only gimmick to survive wwe creative is undertaker

Look what happened to Kane


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Not exactly brilliant numbers.  But considering how bad Smackdown was.  I think it’s decent that they almost got back to 2 million viewers.

I think some people tuned in to see what happened with Fiend and Alexa.  That’s why it’s kind of disappointing that they didn’t pay that off in a more exciting way.  To be honest, I kind of blame Braun.

Tbh.  I don’t know who Bray can work with that would be exciting when he is done with Braun.  I have been thinking about Matt Riddle.  I think from a character standpoint it could be fun.  But the actual ring cohesion is something that wouldn’t work too well.  I guess they could do Jeff Hardy vs Bray.  But I am not into Jeff Hardy.  And I haven’t been in to Jeff Hardy in over ten years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Not exactly brilliant numbers.  But considering how bad Smackdown was.  I think it’s decent that they almost got back to 2 million viewers.
> 
> I think some people tuned in to see what happened with Fiend and Alexa.  That’s why it’s kind of disappointing that they didn’t pay that off in a more exciting way.  To be honest, I kind of blame Braun.
> 
> Tbh.  I don’t know who Bray can work with that would be exciting when he is done with Braun.  I have been thinking about Matt Riddle.  I think from a character standpoint it could be fun.  But the actual ring cohesion is something that wouldn’t work too well.  I guess they could do Jeff Hardy vs Bray.  But I am not into Jeff Hardy.  And I haven’t been in to Jeff Hardy in over ten years.


The key to bray is past truama, you need opppnents who have history

Looking at the smackdow roster you have ... roman

Thats really it. They could plan for the future my truamitizing some wrestlers now ahead of time


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

I think Jeff Hardy works, I don’t care for the guy either but it’s not exactly an important season so it’s ok to have a filler feud.

I think the trouble with Bray is he needs to work with a character that is due for a change. If Lashley is going into an eventual program with Brock I think a short feud between them would work, when Roman comes back that would be awesome, maybe even Randy leading up to his feud with Edge.

e: after thinking it over there is no better opponent for the Fiend than Roman, they could go at it for a year or two.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

i don’t know what to do with Braun either.  He should lose the belt here and go heel I guess.  Smackdown needs some NXT call ups and they need those guys to get over as babyfaces quickly.

Or they need Bryan back.  Roman Reigns back.  Sami Zayn.  Smackdown has been ravaged by covid absences.  And instead of Raw helping Smackdown.. Sasha and Bayley are on Raw every week!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2020)

Fat Wyatt can work with fat characters like him 

Thats the only way!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 8, 2020)

Bryan vs Rock is on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The only gimmick to survive wwe creative is undertaker
> 
> Look what happened to Kane



That's because Mark knew when to adapt.  Taker of 1990/91 was different to the Undertaker of the mid 90s that was in buried alive feud, fighting himself.  Which was different than his solo run pre ministry etc etc.

Not just that but Undertaker did have some dog shit feuds and runs in the 90s too.  Taker vs Taker being one of the more well known.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Bryan vs Rock is on


Is there any chance Bryan goes over?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is there any chance Bryan goes over?


Bryan is retiring

85% rock goes over


----------



## Aesima (Aug 8, 2020)

Retiring? With the amount of effort he put in to getting cleared, I don't see that happening for maybe another 5 years or later.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bryan is retiring
> 
> 85% rock goes over


HUGE if true. I actually wouldn’t be upset with the results if Bryan is in fact retiring, just because the privilege it would be to watch them in the ring together.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Retiring? With the amount of effort he put in to getting cleared, I don't see that happening for maybe another 5 years or later.


He has said multiple times he wants to be a stay at home dad for his babies because he doesnt want to miss this time in thier lives


----------



## Aesima (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He has said multiple times he wants to be a stay at home dad for his babies because he doesnt want to miss this time in thier lives


Full time, not completely though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Full time, not completely though.


Undertaker schedule

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He has said multiple times he wants to be a stay at home dad for his babies because he doesnt want to miss this time in thier lives


Dumb.  Can be pulled off if you are rich though.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dumb.  Can be pulled off if you are rich though.



Bellas likely pull in more anyway with how they seem to have their hands in a ton of different projects


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Bryan has some weird ideas about the world tbh.  At least he views things from a completely different perspective than I do.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Bryan the person is an enigma because he’s the exact opposite of the two safe molds we’re used to. He’s socially liberal as all hell, but fiscally conservative. Then he has his foreign beliefs in alternative medicine. He makes both your typical super liberal or super conservative uncomfortable. I respect the fact he’s dynamic and not cookie cutter.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

This Brandi situation has gone way too far. Nobody with a sane mind is attacking her character, by all accounts I’d go as far to say she’s a good person. Problem is; when nepotism gets you in the door, and you fail to hold up your end of the bargain, criticism is warranted. Instead of owning up to the criticism, she blames it on being a woman, to paraphrase “in the wrestling business man is Adam and woman is Eve, the woman does not belong”. I could destroy that quote but this platform isn’t the place for that, instead let’s just completely ignore the fact that the “big dogs” are being carried by two women and before that the biggest star(In the industry) in the past 5 years was a woman....To make matters worse she deactivated her Twitter and Cody responds by saying “when you open your notifications and are being blasted with the N word”. Stop it, you can be famous and post a picture of a blade of grass and you’ll see those bottom dwellers in the comments saying the most obscene insults. Both of them come off as entitled. /rant


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This Brandi situation has gone way too far. Nobody with a sane mind is attacking her character, by all accounts I’d go as far to say she’s a good person. Problem is; when nepotism gets you in the door, and you fail to hold up your end of the bargain, criticism is warranted. Instead of owning up to the criticism, she blames it on being a woman, to paraphrase “in the wrestling business man is Adam and woman is Eve, the woman does not belong”. I could destroy that quote but this platform isn’t the place for that, instead let’s just completely ignore the fact that the “big dogs” are being carried by two woman and before that the biggest star(In the industry) in the past 5 years was a woman....To make matters worse she deactivated her Twitter and Cody responds by saying “when you open your notifications and are being blasted with the N word”. Stop it, you can be famous and post a picture of a blade of grass and you’ll see those bottom dwellers in the comments saying the most obscene insults. Both of them come off as entitled. /rant



You are not proving her wrong with your rant that is for sure. Have you ever gone off on any male like this?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The only gimmick to survive wwe creative is undertaker
> 
> Look what happened to Kane



Kane was still able to make it work better then everyone else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are not proving her wrong with your rant that is for sure. Have you ever gone off on any male like this?


If you didn’t show any bias in your statement you would understand that I’m accusing Cody of being just as wrong she is, because he’s enabling her.

And yes I have talked my shit about Cody, Randy, and other men of their ilk getting a pass for nepotism. You can check my history in the NFL discussion and see how I feel about Eli Manning.

She is entirely in the wrong because her work is hot garbage and nobody cares that she’s a woman or that she’s black, we care because she has that job for being married to a guy who earned his position.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

I don’t know if Brandi opens up her twitter to a storm of n word tweets every day.

Twitter is a toxic environment that gives all of the déplorables a voice.  So I don’t think Brandi is unique if she has a tough time of it.  Probably pretty much every female celebrity gets dm’d with abuse; especially the celebrities that discuss politics.  And a lot of those peers will never delete their Twitter accounts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know if Brandi opens up her twitter to a storm of n word tweets every day.
> 
> Twitter is a toxic environment that gives all of the déplorables a voice.  So I don’t think Brandi is unique if she has a tough time of it.  Probably pretty much every female celebrity gets dm’d with abuse; especially the celebrities that discuss politics.  And a lot of those peers will never delete their Twitter accounts.


Alot of people get fired

Some come back and shoot everybody in the office


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

For the record.  I have been following Brandi on Twitter.

I have liked a few of her tweets occasionally.  If you read the responses.  She does get a lot of criticism.  No public n-word comments.  But a lot of comments about how she books herself to be the top star in the promotion.  criticism that the women get no time.  Criticism that she sucks at wrestling.  That kind of thing.  There is usually more criticism than praise tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't you love it when someone famous gets overwhelming criticism so to deflect and avoid addressing it they have to dig deep for death threats and racist comments so  WE look like we're in the wrong? No different here, Cody is pussy whipped and is the male version of dixie carter, the company would have to lose their TV deal before he takes it seriously.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Don't you love it when someone famous gets overwhelming criticism so to deflect and avoid addressing it they have to dig deep for death threats and racist comments so  WE look like we're in the wrong? No different here, Cody is pussy whipped and is the male version of dixie carter, the company would have to lose their TV deal before he takes it seriously.


How many death threats do you get a day?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2020)

Considering there are no fans.  I think the nba is still putting out a great product.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How many death threats do you get a day?


Twitter? 2 or three max, political disagreements..what do you expect from that cesspool? Point I'm making is when a celeb gets on their high horse and get knocked down after their following disagrees with them, they instantly pretend to be victims because they don't like admitting they are making mistakes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Twitter? 2 or three max, political disagreements..what do you expect from that cesspool? Point I'm making is when a celeb gets on their high horse and get knocked down after their following disagrees with them, they instantly pretend to be victims because they don't like admitting they are making mistakes.


Brandi isnt even the booker for the womens division, its kenny and tony

Getting critisism and death threats for shit thats literally not even your job is an added layer of rediculous.  Thats like blaming Cody for the timeslot aew airs at or blaming orange cassidy for how the lucha bros are booked.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Brandi isnt even the booker for the womens division, its kenny and tony
> 
> Getting critisism and death threats for shit thats literally not even your job is an added layer of rediculous.  Thats like blaming Cody for the timeslot aew airs at or blaming orange cassidy for how the lucha bros are booked.


Not referring to the booking, Talking about the 50 dollar club nonsense, 50 dollars to be apart of a community that will most likely not be of any use, either way, she couldn't handle the criticism so she nuked her twitter and blamed it on racism.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Not referring to the booking, Talking about the 50 dollar club nonsense, 50 dollars to be apart of a community that will most likely not be of any use, either way, she couldn't handle the criticism so she nuked her twitter and blamed it on racism.


I havent even heard of that


----------



## Aesima (Aug 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I havent even heard of that


She(on behalf of AEW) launched this club with perks that include Virtual meet and greets, Q & A's and etc, basically a fucken patreon, it didn't sit well with fans who were already annoyed by the booking and when the criticism(most of it being criticism) started to pile up she dipped, but celebrated on IG when people did sign up, she gloats when there's cash flowing but hides when people call her out on something, again, she's no victim.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Not referring to the booking, Talking about the 50 dollar club nonsense, 50 dollars to be apart of a community that will most likely not be of any use, either way, she couldn't handle the criticism so she nuked her twitter and blamed it on racism.



Are you talking about AEW HEELS.   Yeah heard that got blasted on social media by fans.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

$50 seems like a good deal considering cameo prices.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Brandi isnt even the booker for the womens division, its kenny and tony
> 
> Getting critisism and death threats for shit thats literally not even your job is an added layer of rediculous.  Thats like blaming Cody for the timeslot aew airs at or blaming orange cassidy for how the lucha bros are booked.


She’s getting criticisms for the things she was apart of IE whenever she appeared on screen. Also, I think it’s becoming realized that her and Cody have had some input on booking the women.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 9, 2020)

49 dollars to chat with a bunch of ham and eggers about respecting wahmen wrestling when the company bookers themselves can't even book one decent feud for that division, Even when TNA had stage 4 russo cancer they still managed to book decent feuds for their Women's division and even WWE to an extent, and this is how AEW plans to fix that issue?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 9, 2020)

Lol bianca beat up zelina on twitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> $50 seems like a good deal considering cameo prices.



I mean I guess, but it's for a useless service. I don't really know what it is or accomplishes.

To the point where I'm also not entirely sure what the hubbub is? Like it exists and now people got so mad that she fucked off from Twitter which itself is news... I guess...?
------------------

I dunno. Too far removed from a lot of it, but regardless of her reasoning, anybody with a functioning brain shouldn't be on the site in the first place (including myself real talk), so hey. Seth, Con and Jim the Cornman should probably follow suit, among others.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean yeah, but it's for a useless service. I don't really know what it is or accomplishes.
> 
> To the point where I'm also not entirely sure what the hubbub is? Like it exists and now people got so mad that she fucked off from Twitter which itself is news I guess.
> 
> I dunno. Too far removed from a lot of it, but regardless of her reasoning, anybody with a functioning brain shouldn't be on the site in the first place (including myself real talk), so hey. Seth, Con and Jim the Cornman should probably follow suit, among others.


I will be honest.  I don’t really know what it is.

my assumption is that if you are a superfan you can go on there and talk to Allie, or Brandi, or Penelope Ford, or Britt Baker, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

I like Sammy Guevara.  He is one of the most charismatic guys in the entire AEW promotion.  But from a worker standpoint; I do see a pattern of recklessness from him.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like Sammy Guevara.  He is one of the most charismatic guys in the entire AEW promotion.  But from a worker standpoint; I do see a pattern of recklessness from him.



I think what he has going for him though he's still 27 if he was 32-33 and reckless then there's a worry he might not grow out of it.  But Jericho being around him might get him to calm down a lot over the next year or so while still keeping the edge he needs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> To the point where I'm also not entirely sure what the hubbub is? Like it exists and now people got so mad that she fucked off from Twitter which itself is news... I guess...?


It was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

Big E needs to get serious!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 9, 2020)

If she wasn’t signed to WWE I’m sure she would have an onlyfans by now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm already a major donor to her Twitch channel.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 9, 2020)

​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2020)

RIP Kamala.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2020)

Shit, the guy was done dirty by Vince with his gimmick  (tbh his original gimmick wasn't much better) but rip to the guy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m not happy that Bianca beat up Zelina on twitch yesterday.  Bianca is a dastardly heel in my book now.  I have seen no evidence that Zelina poisoned her man!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes. Vince has definitely given up on Mustafa Ali.  Losing to Riddick Moss on main event proves everything.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m not happy that Bianca beat up Zelina on twitch yesterday.  Bianca is a dastardly heel in my book now.  I have seen no evidence that Zelina poisoned her man!


tfw rukia gets worked into a work


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> tfw rukia gets worked into a work



Rukia is part of WWE.  Remember the account is run by Nicholas and many other wrestlers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​



RIP.    But honestly the poor guy had serious health issues after his career as a wrestler to the point which he lost a leg to diabetes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2020)

I know AEW is doing the collaboration with Capcom but dammit pick somebody else than Dan "Waster your quarters" Hibiki as the representation.    I mean this is tantamount to like having a commercial on chastity and then finding out the spokewomen is Jenna Jamison.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Is Olivier going to start to be a bigger deal in aew at some point?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is Olivier going to start to be a bigger deal in aew at some point?


He just had a Q&A that I was going to source the transcription from Twitter, but the results were alarming at best. To paraphrase he basically said he’s happy with his career ending where it is now and he wants to tell different stories moving forward. He’s also alluded to going back to Japan. If what he says is taken at face value this could be the biggest flop in wrestling history.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

It hasn’t worked out in AEW.  At best he is the 6th biggest star in the company atm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve been sticking up for him for too long, the writing on the wall is here. Not saying he couldn’t do a singles run and become the top star of the company, or even America for that matter, but the perception that he’s done is starting to become a reality.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Two other guys that have peaked are Ciampa and Gargano.  I don’t ever see them getting as popular as they were 1-2 years ago.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2020)

Aleister Black should be the next WWE champ


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I know AEW is doing the collaboration with Capcom but dammit pick somebody else than Dan "Waster your quarters" Hibiki as the representation.    I mean this is tantamount to like having a commercial on chastity and then finding out the spokewomen is Jenna Jamison.


look I won't allow anymore shit talking about Dan "the man" hibiki.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2020)

Its been 8748287818378293 years since Dan debuted and his gadoken still has shit range


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> look I won't allow anymore shit talking about Dan "the man" hibiki.



Can someone explain to me how a spite joke character manage to gain that much popularity.  I mean Dan was created as a shot on SNK's Art of Fighting main characters as those two were believe to be taking a shot a Ryu and Ken from their series.  I mean when the most notable aspect of that game are two females that pretty much had to ride on Mia Shiranui's skimpy ass coattails in the KIng of FIghter series and a piss poor anime, Capcom can no reason to worry.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m expecting Pockets to defeat Chris Jericho on Wednesday night.  But where exactly does this leave Jericho and his faction?  Frankly the Inner Circle loses a lot.  They lose more than they should.

maybe they need to get a new member after this?

I think Jericho’s stock isn’t what it was a few months ago.  He needs a big successful feud to freshen things up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Jericho will be toast by the time his contract runs out. His value has declined almost to the point of no return.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

He’s just another guy right now.

one of the things that has always kept Jericho valuable is that he leaves for other endeavors; usually music.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m expecting Pockets to defeat Chris Jericho on Wednesday night.  But where exactly does this leave Jericho and his faction?  Frankly the Inner Circle loses a lot.  They lose more than they should.
> 
> maybe they need to get a new member after this?
> 
> I think Jericho’s stock isn’t what it was a few months ago.  He needs a big successful feud to freshen things up.



I'm guessing this is leading to the eventual break up of the Inner Circle.  I mean what's the usual shelf life of a faction in wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing this is leading to the eventual break up of the Inner Circle.  I mean what's the usual shelf life of a faction in wrestling.


Just off the top of my head I would guess 2-3 years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just off the top of my head I would guess 2-3 years.


Not even, the good ones go 2-3 years

Remember the nexus, right to cencor, the ministry of darkness. I could keep going

For every 4 horsemen there are 20 dudley families

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jericho will be toast by the time his contract runs out. His value has declined almost to the point of no return.


Jericho always did allow himself to job too much or be presented as a joke too often. His perception being that he thinks he's bulletproof.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Not even, the good ones go 2-3 years
> 
> Remember the nexus, right to cencor, the ministry of darkness. I could keep going
> 
> For every 4 horsemen there are 20 dudley families



I miss RTC and La Resistance


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Jericho always did allow himself to job too much or be presented as a joke too often. His perception being that he thinks he's bulletproof.


Heres the thing

Jericho is old. He knows hes old. We know hes old. He would come out looking worse is he was hulk hogan demanding he be put over young talant when he can barely get in the ring

He has 30 years of work history his legacy was secured loooong ago. He could have retired after list of jericho and still be top 20 all time


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> I miss RTC and La Resistance


RTC beating up godfather's hoes always cracked me up



Zhen Chan said:


> Heres the thing
> 
> Jericho is old. He knows hes old. We know hes old. He would come out looking worse is he was hulk hogan demanding he be put over young talant when he can barely get in the ring
> 
> He has 30 years of work history his legacy was secured loooong ago. He could have retired after list of jericho and still be top 20 all time


oh so y'all want him to retire. welp, doubt he's willing to do that anytime soon lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

I want Jericho to retire.  Pretty soon I won’t even remember in-shape Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Mickie James is on Raw tonight.  I actually think she could win the match against Bayley on Friday night.  That seems like a match Bayley would ask for.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> oh so y'all want him to retire. welp, doubt he's willing to do that anytime soon lol


Hes doing what rey mysterio is doing. Entertaining the fans and giving the rub to the future generations


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

AEW women’s tag team stuff about to start.  I’m interested to see how bad Dasha is in the ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Heres the thing
> 
> Jericho is old. He knows hes old. We know hes old. He would come out looking worse is he was hulk hogan demanding he be put over young talant when he can barely get in the ring
> 
> He has 30 years of work history his legacy was secured loooong ago. He could have retired after list of jericho and still be top 20 all time


He can give people the rub in a meaningful fashion. He made Mickey seem legitimate, he made Guevara, this OC shit is destroying his credibility, his brand, and OC as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Jericho’s next feud has to be a rebound feud for him.  Don’t know who he can do that with though tbh.

he needs that mike Tyson program to work out.  Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

AEW have some untalented women working this week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can give people the rub in a meaningful fashion. He made Mickey seem legitimate, he made Guevara, this OC shit is destroying his credibility, his brand, and OC as well.


He still has like the 3rd best record behind moxley and mjf

He can eat a loss then fued with dustin, or matt hardy, or Rematch jungle boy to avenge that draw


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Last week Deadly Draw was better.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Rachel Ellering has put on weight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He still has like the 3rd best record behind moxley and mjf
> 
> He can eat a loss then fued with dustin, or matt hardy, or Rematch jungle boy to avenge that draw


Perception is everything, his record can be pristine but when he’s taken his slapstick comedy too far it comes off as weak and by extension so does he.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He can eat a loss then fued with dustin, or matt hardy, or Rematch jungle boy to avenge that draw


Those are all step down programs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Just finish watching night two of Deadly Draw.   Don't know why Dasha was involved, I know she was trained but I thought her strong point was her interviewing skills to which she has come on her own on AEW instead of being monotone back at the WWE which earned her the moniker Dashabot.   Also scratching my head on one of the gimmicks in one of the tag matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Starting off Raw with Rollins.  And the crowd earning their pay tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Currently in the process of moving, you guys better be giving me accurate accounts of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Joe punking Seth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Eddie's child is on the cusp of becoming a WWE superstar when his step dad Rey resigns.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Anybody here remember when Humberto was suppose to be one of the up and coming superstars for RAW....... no..... me neither.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anybody here remember when Humberto was suppose to be one of the up and coming superstars for RAW....... no..... me neither.


I don’t see anything special about him tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Joe needs to help!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Humberto is still laying down.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Those are all step down programs.


Hes at the top of the card. Everything that isnt moxley or cody is a step down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

And no body from the faces coming down to help poor Eddie's child...... well talk about spitting on the grave.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Joe needs to help!



Joe was just sitting there.  Not even commentating.

Also what happened to the guy seth recruited after Selina kicked him to the curb?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

This is a better program than it has any right to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And no body from the faces coming down to help poor Eddie's child...... well talk about spitting on the grave.


The faces on raw are super shit

Aleister black is the only dude that ever tries to help


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> And no body from the faces coming down to help poor Eddie's child...... well talk about spitting on the grave.



Dominic is being punished for his step mother being in AEW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Joe was just sitting there.  Not even commentating.
> 
> Also what happened to the guy seth recruited after Selina kicked him to the curb?


He’s suspended.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The faces on raw are super shit
> 
> Aleister black is the only dude that ever tries to help


Kevin Owens should have helped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens should have helped.


Fuckin right owens is in raw

Where tf is owens


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fuckin right owens is in raw
> 
> Where tf is owens



Getting ready to fight Randy Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

I wish retribution had landed one of those baseball bat swings on Graves.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Zelina baega vs Baeinca belair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anybody here remember when Humberto was suppose to be one of the up and coming superstars for RAW....... no..... me neither.


Paul heyman guy, wants heyman got sent so did Humberto’s career. Not that he was anything special in the first place.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Zelina baega vs Baeinca belair


Belair is the shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I wish retribution had landed one of those baseball bat swings on Graves.



Could have but social media would have had a field day.  I mean look at what happen when the Fiend gave Bliss the claw, a freaken petition was created on bringing justice to Alexa.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

They didn’t grab Belair’s Royal Rumble momentum.  It’s a shame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They didn’t grab Belair’s Royal Rumble momentum.  It’s a shame.



WWE and Vince is a fickle creature.  I mean look what happen to Bazzlergease.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE and Vince is a fickle creature.  I mean look what happen to Bazzlergease.


I think Belair is more likely to get over with wwe fans than Shayna is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Anyone got to watch Big Show's The BIg Show?  Sadly I was subjected to watching the series due to my nephew staying with me.........


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Andrade lost to Dawkins huh?  I don’t think Dawkins is anything special.  Ford is the star of that team.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Could have but social media would have had a field day.  I mean look at what happen when the Fiend gave Bliss the claw, a freaken petition was created on bringing justice to Alexa.


That’s fucking sad. 20 years ago people would’ve either been afraid of the fiend or attempt to fight him on sight, today it’s let’s get on “Twitter to cancel his character and take away his earning potential”. Oh how I miss the days when republican day drinking women complained about violence and the majority fought in rebellion. RTC would be a face faction in today’s society.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think Belair is more likely to get over with wwe fans than Shayna is.


Bianca is prettier
More atheletic
Has a poppin internet following


Idk how you fuck that up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bianca is prettier
> More atheletic
> Has a poppin internet following
> 
> Idk how you fuck that up


_Cries in Sasha banks _


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Could have but social media would have had a field day.  I mean look at what happen when the Fiend gave Bliss the claw, a freaken petition was created on bringing justice to Alexa.


The claw should have been deep throat


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> The claw should have been deep throat


Fucking tweak her nips in the middle of the ring


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Zelina fighting dirty.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

Just tuned back in. Last saw Dominic getting the crap beat out of him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Belair wins but the fuck are these switching shots, stick to on steady position.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Make the Hurt Business look strong tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

So far so good.  Nothing bad.  And a memorable segment with Dominik getting caned.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Holy shit apollo allowed of be a badass face instead of a goody 2 shoes

What year is this


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Holy shit apollo allowed of be a badass face instead of a goody 2 shoes
> 
> What year is this


That couch toss surprised me.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

Lol @ WWE riot.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Rétribution broke a window.  And it seems like they have a taller member now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Welp WWE ANTIFA division strikes again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Wait why are lana and natty together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2020)

Well Lana on my screen, see you guys later.  Have to catch the rest on the show on highlights.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Lana on my screen, see you guys later.  Have to catch the rest on the show on highlights.


Lana and Nattie aren’t the answer.  Come on Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana and Nattie aren’t the answer.  Come on Vince.


Shut up Russo


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

lmao cringe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

That girl from the bachelor punked Erik.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Shut up Russo


No I’m glad to see Mickie.


But I don’t need Lana and/or Nattie on my tv.  They don’t have anything fresh to offer.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

More Ninjas?  Okay.  This is the first bad segment of the night.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)

that's r-truth


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fuckin right owens is in raw
> 
> Where tf is owens


was in catering, bro


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> was in catering, bro


hey, how's the discord server doing? dead now?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Shut up Russo


man nobody wants to see these weak bitches


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> hey, how's the discord server doing? dead now?


its still active and actually peaceful since theirs no wackjobs from other servers in here now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh no.  The Iconics have a mic.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> its still active and actually peaceful since theirs no wackjobs from other servers in here now.


Mind giving a second opportunity?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmm they could do more to make this unique lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Mind giving a second opportunity?


Its not my call, man. I don't have a problem with you but if other users don't want you in there I can't do anything about it. Its Drag's server. 

Anyways we should probably take this to PMs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Asuka is trying to qualify for SummerSlam!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm so confused by this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Retribution destroying a car.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Retribution is the kid who brought a dull steak knife to school and naruto runs through the halls


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

This storyline is deranged. Why have him shit on Flair?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2020)

Raiden said:


> This storyline is deranged. Why have him shit on Flair?



Because wwe Ric Flair is the guy who gets betrayed as much by people as Sting was in WCW (Or it will be the whole Flair will cost Drew and it was a ruse all along)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Raiden said:


> This storyline is deranged. Why have him shit on Flair?


The past 3 months have been randy destroying everybody he loved


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

I get you guys but to me it's not entertaining. Kinda cringeworthy.

: D.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd like to see Rick talk some shit to Randy's opponent saying the same thing I mean. Kind of like what he did with Jay Lethal. I feel like going at it with Randy is misplaced.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Why didn’t Drew come out sooner?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2020)

Arena goes dark, giving enough doubt on if Randy connected.  Still go with the whole faking it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Good segment.  Decent Raw actually.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

So is Randy going to win the championship?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> So is Randy going to win the championship?


Only way randy wins is if they are redoing drews championship win when crowds come back


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Only way randy wins is if they are redoing drews championship win when crowds come back


Maybe Edge interferes with a video distraction?

They had too many non-finishes at the last PPV and this is supposed to be the 2nd biggest PPV of the year.  So they need to avoid that.  And I can’t see Randy losing right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2020)

Well Meltzer letting his thoughts known on the opening segmet and match on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Meltzer letting his thoughts known on the opening segmet and match on Raw.


They are wrong on this one.  It was a good segment.

the only thing I agree on is that Owens should have helped


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Maybe Edge interferes with a video distraction?
> 
> They had too many non-finishes at the last PPV and this is supposed to be the 2nd biggest PPV of the year.  So they need to avoid that.  And I can’t see Randy losing right now.


Drew is one of the only over babyfaves in the company though

Its Drew, Asuka, Owens... yeah thats it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Drew is one of the only over babyfaves in the company though
> 
> Its Drew, Asuka, Owens... yeah thats it


So we need to go the Edge interference route.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 11, 2020)

Or Christian, who Randy whispered to him while being stretched out that he wants him cleared so they have a match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 11, 2020)

2020 has been what it is, please don’t add having to watch a Christian match to the list.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

Wait a minute.. Fat Owens is a face now?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait a minute.. Fat Owens is a face now?


Owens been a face since before mania


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Owens been a face since before mania



Why hasn’t he won any belts then?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why hasn’t he won any belts then?


Belt was on brock then drew at mania

Only belt that was on tv was the american title and thats for midcarders


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2020)

AEW dark starts soon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2020)

The Gunn Club is the worst.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2020)

That Michael Stevens guy was weird.  

Check out Kip Sabian vs Michael Stevens when you have a chance guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2020)

Friendly reminder that Acey Romero is a thing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2020)

For you guys and gals who may be interested im holding my fantasy league again:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Just heard a great singles pitch for aew

Have mjf beat mox at all in, then go ob a dominate reign where he beats everybody whose ever been in wwe. Cody, mox, archer, brodie, jericho, everybody

Meanwhile kenny and page split. Kennt goes on a dominate heel run, page beats him, fights mjf as top babyface in the company and wins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 12, 2020)

Gonna miss wrestling this week because I didn’t have the foresight to schedule an appointment With xfinity before the move. CBA to watch it on my phone.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t know if I will watch.  I have a new game and I am not terribly interested in what has been advertised.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Tag appreciation night on AEW, so Bucks starting off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Dark Order taking the initiative taking first blood with the pre match attack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Very fun match but dammit Dark Order needed the win more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very fun match but dammit Dark Order needed the win more.


Yea this sucks. Uno gonna get the papers again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

MJF out to make his point.

Again begone BK scan logo, you shall tempt me no more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Might be nice laying down doing a promo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Very fun match but dammit Dark Order needed the win more.


Agreed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Shit, Mox just spiked MJF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Mox beat dat ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Well Matt just killed a ref.    Madness unleashed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Scorpio isnt gonna win, but i really want him to


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Scorpio isnt gonna win, but i really want him to


He's got a good chance actually.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He's got a good chance actually.


Great chance, if this was all out id bet on him

But its not all out


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

So Cody going to cock tease being heel tonight as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Cody bringing his group is kinda hilarious. 


He's living up to the sack of shit heel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh shit Mike Kioda got hired


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

What I got from this is one, Brandi's figure is suppose to be the rare one......why?

Two, Janella quitting twitter because he can't take the blowback...............


He is fucking this women and he needs validation from a shit factory, the fuck is wrong with him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> What I got from this is one, Brandi's figure is suppose to be the rare one......why?
> 
> Two, Janella quitting twitter because he can't take the blowback...............
> 
> ...


He was lying.


Dude's a big ass troll


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Also Cody a shit confirmed. Kick his ass Sky.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Boooooooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Cody wins using heel tactics, his fall continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

That was a pretty weak match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

I actually shed a single tear


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh shit Brodie vs Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Well Brody is pissed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Yea AEW next week is on Saturday .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> He was lying.
> 
> 
> Dude's a big ass troll



Who, Janella lying about quitting Twitter.  Not surprised, the guy has recently been on his girlfriend's pics on Twitter.  Probably letting people know he's sleeping with her.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who, Janella lying about quitting Twitter.  Not surprised, the guy has recently been on his girlfriend's pics on Twitter.  Probably letting people know he's sleeping with her.


I mean if any of us had her we would do the same


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean if any of us had her we would do the same



If any of us had her would we be on this thread posting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

This should be a fun match but we pretty much know Elite will probably be taking this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If any of us had her would we be on this thread posting.


I would be. No matter how successful I always would hang with the boys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I would be. No matter how successful I always would hang with the boys



You are a better man than me.  If I were with her, my dick....... I mean I would be at her beckon call.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> You are a better man than me.  If I were with her, my dick....... I mean I would be at her beckon call.


I wouldn't blame you


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Yea no way Hangman and Omega lose this match. Still kinda fun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Elite taking the night...... can't beleive I am saying this but save us Dark Order........ Goddammit, now I will have to watch Evil Uno eat a Wataburger infront of me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Elite taking the night...... can't beleive I am saying this but save us Dark Order........ Goddammit, now I will have to watch Evil Uno eat a Wataburger infront of me.


Yea people complained they lost too much and this is the reward


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Holy shit, the Elite have a huge bulls eye on them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Butcher and Blade actually naming a tag team that isn't current gen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Cornette on sucicide watch with all this praising of the Young Bucks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Ftr more like NTR ahahahahahaha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Damn, Tully going off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Lmfao

Ftr are wildmen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Jericho you slick bastard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Heres the growing division . Please tell.me AEW gor a surprise challenger for Shida at All out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, Tully going off.


Teasing of 4 Horsemen continues


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Monroe just mad Tifa mad...... never make Tifa mad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Hmm, so Shida now has a submission finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Shida now has a submission finisher.




She's leveling up .....for something


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Heres the growing division . Please tell.me AEW gor a surprise challenger for Shida at All out


Has to be

No way they can not defend the womens title at ppv


Swole is ranked #2 behind nyla


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Has to be
> 
> No way they can not defend the womens title at ppv
> 
> ...


Well tonight still rough as hell . Plus elite going over everyone was pretty NWO levels of shit booking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

So will Jericho win that 7 grand to pay for his damage jacket tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well tonight still rough as hell . Plus elite going over everyone was pretty NWO levels of shit booking.


The fall is coming


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The fall is coming


This time it's the Elite fans fault for crying about Elite putting people over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 12, 2020)

Little sloppy at the end but glad Jericho put over Cassidy.  So Orange's stock rose tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2020)

Chris Jericho is washed up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Little sloppy at the end but glad Jericho put over Cassidy.  So Orange's stock rose tonight.


I likee everything up till the roll up

That was awkward


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Chris Jericho is washed up.



Fat2J


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2020)

y2drunk just does yoga and thinks its enough to get by.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2020)

Both shows deserved it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2020)

So what was Raw's rating this week.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2020)

1.7 million maybe?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Both shows deserved it.


I mean... not totally wrong

Wrong side won half the aew matches and there wasnt really anything worth seeing on nxt this week


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​



Keith Lee’s fatass has no competition no wonder the ratings went down lmao

They need to send Fat Nia back to NxT and job to Lee


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2020)

IF I was booking NxT, then I will have Keith Lee go on a feud with Walter.

Do some champ vs champ matches on ppv and then a winner take all championship to end the feud

Then have Keith join the Hurt Business after winning both titles and make Raw a living hell lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2020)

After listening to the reviews I want to say under normal circumstances I’d be disappointed that the “heel” receives comeuppance before the PPV but seeing the clip of MJF selling + the potential banned move storyline, I’m all for it.

NXT sounds like a dreadful watch at the moment, consider me not interested.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

They are moving Summerslam into a big arena.  Not sure this decision makes sense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

I was surprised to see that AEW released wrestlers.  I didn’t know that they did that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I was surprised to see that AEW released wrestlers.  I didn’t know that they did that.



From what I get, the released stars are stuck over in the UK and this was done for cost cutting measures for at lesst two of them, Havok is another can of worms.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They are moving Summerslam into a big arena.  Not sure this decision makes sense.



From what I've been hearing on some of the pod cast, Virtual crowds. 


Soon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Virtual fans have worked for the nba.  I’m not sure if you have seen it.  But the NBA is revolutionizing the viewing experience right before our eyes.

the virtual fans look great!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Virtual fans have worked for the nba.  I’m not sure if you have seen it.  But the NBA is revolutionizing the viewing experience right before our eyes.
> 
> the virtual fans look great!



8k 200fps?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2020)

.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Smackdown tonight guys.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2020)

Dayumn


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Sasha has a great body.  Maybe too muscular for some.  But I saw her in person at a Wrestlemania signing once.  Wow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha has a great body.  Maybe too muscular for some.  But I saw her in person at a Wrestlemania signing once.  Wow.


Sasha weighs 105 lbs


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2020)

Ono gone from Capcom, Omega now is your chance.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha weighs 105 lbs


I’m surprised if she is that light.  But she is very short.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Day 1 looks a lot healthier.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Retribution is attacking!


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2020)

Rumor has it that CM Punk is the leader of Retribution


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Interesting opponent for Bayley at Summerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2020)

Mandy looks so much like Trish


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha weighs 105 lbs


She’s still more toned than the average woman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She’s still more toned than the average woman.


She has been winning the battle of the abs this year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Rumor has it that CM Punk is the leader of Retribution


Smarks would turn on him, he’d be a true heel.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 14, 2020)

CHRIS PARKS ON SMACKDOWN. MAYBE ABYSS soon?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2020)

Bryan & Vinnie tell the truth about MJF.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

MJF should definitely win the title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 14, 2020)

So bruan threw alexa into hell


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2020)

Braun's doing some dick heel moves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2020)

RIP Kamala.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2020)

Huh! I guess two 5s don't add up to a 10 after all.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

braun is an ass.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2020)

Worst possible match-up for Bayley.  I don’t think she has ever beaten Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2020)

i have watched this a couple of times the last few weeks.  How can anyone claim that cesaro doesn’t have decent mic skills?  He’s really funny!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2020)

Hard for him to shine thru WWEs writing I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2020)

Braun has failed as a babyface.  So they decided to turn him here.

but fair warning.  He failed as a heel too.  I remember when he was allied with Corbin and McIntyre.  

braun really has only been over when Roman was around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i have watched this a couple of times the last few weeks.  How can anyone claim that cesaro doesn’t have decent mic skills?  He’s really funny!



It's Vince.  He's not that prevy to his accent and pretty much on record on Stone Cold's podcast that in his eyes he is missing something to connect to the crowd despite forgetting the guy's work rate won over the crowd that got creative to drop that yodeling gimmick he was given some time back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2020)

So......... how long before another petition for Justice for Alexa is started for Braun's head this time.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Braun has failed as a babyface.  So they decided to turn him here.
> 
> but fair warning.  He failed as a heel too.  I remember when he was allied with Corbin and McIntyre.
> 
> braun really has only been over when Roman was around.


He started off as a heel, did pretty good until he feuded with reigns, where he then became a tweener/neutral and got super over, like I said earlier, this is the reset phase, either way, i prefer this than him being another big show clone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Braun has failed as a babyface.  So they decided to turn him here.
> 
> but fair warning.  He failed as a heel too.  I remember when he was allied with Corbin and McIntyre.
> 
> braun really has only been over when Roman was around.


I was wondering if he was heel or face because he no sold her but didn’t attack; Doesn’t that automatically mean babyface in 2020?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2020)

Umm..... so WWE ANTIFA strikes again with more members, more switching shots, and more shaky cam work...... and from what I've been hearing creative still has no idea on who is going to be invovled.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2020)

Forgot to watch again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Forgot to watch again



Don't get SD til the day after since the SLING subscription I have doesn't carry Fox but FS1.  Still chances of me tuning in tonight is low since it airs the same night as Toonami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE ANTIFA


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Don't get SD til the day after since the SLING subscription I have doesn't carry Fox but FS1.  Still chances of me tuning in tonight is low since it airs the same night as Toonami.



What happens tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2020)

>

Retribution


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was wondering if he was heel or face because he no sold her but didn’t attack; Doesn’t that automatically mean babyface in 2020?


He gorilla pressed her into hell


Any offense on a woman makes you automatically heel


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He gorilla pressed her into hell
> 
> 
> Any offense on a woman makes you automatically heel


He did gorilla press her? I didn’t see that.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 15, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He did gorilla press her? I didn’t see that.


They blacked out the arena so we didn't see her drop, cause you know..respect wahmen and all that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2020)

Alexa is doing a lot for gender equality in WWE right now.  I was getting tired of seeing women beat up the men all the time.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Alexa is doing a lot for gender equality in WWE right now.  I was getting tired of seeing women beat up the men all the time.


Surprised they didn't coward out after the twitter fans outraged over her eating a mandible claw.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

I like Anderson.  But not Gallows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He did gorilla press her? I didn’t see that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

You guys hear about Sonya Deville?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

Nope.

EDIT:

Theres an article out saying most WWE talent has contacted AEW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

Looks like such an awesome match!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Nope.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Theres an article out saying most WWE talent has contacted AEW.


They need some more talent.  Their roster is awfully thin.  Everyone has already faced everyone in the promotion.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Nope.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Theres an article out saying most WWE talent has contacted AEW.


There’s only a handful of guys that could make a difference and i don’t see any of them making the move. Although, it would be much better to watch actual mid careers opposed to jobber rejects that AEW is currently giving prominent roles to.

The opposite could be said of the women talent. The absolute worst of WWE should be showcased if they make the move to AEW. I’d like to see what talent they could purge from that division.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need some more talent.  Their roster is awfully thin.  Everyone has already faced everyone in the promotion.



Oh that's interesting. I only started recently watching. Show has a lot of flaws but it's fun to watch at least.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Oh that's interesting. I only started recently watching. Show has a lot of flaws but it's fun to watch at least.


Yeah.  But the music might stop at some point.

a lot of cornette’s criticisms are legitimate imo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  But the music might stop at some point.
> 
> a lot of cornette’s criticisms are legitimate imo.



I agree. I think Cornette is absolutely right.

It's also sad that he thinks professional wrestling might die if I remember correctly. Thanks Vince lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You guys hear about Sonya Deville?


What happened?



Rukia said:


> I like Anderson.  But not Gallows.


Should have stayed as Festus.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> Should have stayed as Festus.


A fan tried to kidnap Sonya.

planned the kidnapping for like 8 months.

I think even got into her house.  But tripped a silent alarm.

Arrested.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> A fan tried to kidnap Sonya.
> 
> planned the kidnapping for like 8 months.
> 
> ...


What in the hell... always surprises me just how demented wrestling fans can be.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

awesome segment!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2020)

WWE talent should be wearing face masks and face shields during a match!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

AEW women’s tag team stuff tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Brandi is a big time heel right now!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

retribution has taken over.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Garza in retribution

Buried


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Zelina caught on tape poisoning Ford?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2020)

Hypothetical wargames match

4Hw ( Charlotte, Becky, Bayley, and Sasha)
Vs
Asuka, Io, Bianca & Rhea

Who wins?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Garza in retribution
> 
> Buried


Never mind turns out they arent that stupid


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2020)

Confused. How come RAW has so much dim/dark lighting?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Zelina caught on tape poisoning Ford?


Got it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

This has been a weird show.  Seth comes out and talks to Joe in the middle of a match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Mickie gets counted out in her first match in like a year.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Dawkins appears on the screen and taunts Garza after he wins.

Retribution cuts off Drew McIntyre’s promo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Really weird show so far.

Also.  Mostly a thumbs down.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

I like Asuka.  Rough promo from her tonight though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

The women’s tag match was really good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2020)

Cedric Alexander should join the Hurt Business.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2020)

Damn looks like no one here watched RAW really.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mickie gets counted out in her first match in like a year.


the monday night milf finally returned and I wasn't watching?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn looks like no one here watched RAW really.


I took one for the team and had it on.

3/10


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I took one for the team and had it on.
> 
> 3/10



lol dear God.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2020)

@Gibbs that Brandi girl you like was on Raw Underground.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2020)

I havent seen an Nxt and Raw episode for a year now to be exact lol


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2020)

I heard that Mickie James might have heat backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2020)

Kip Sabian won.  And then I turned off Dark.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2020)

Watching dark is like watching the local promotion at the state fair, embarrassing would be an upgrade from the way I’d describe this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2020)

Why is AEW giving high level production to the entrance of some unknown Indy chick?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2020)

What the hell is in the ring with cabana? I’m checking out.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2020)

Renee is on her way out

1/1000th


----------



## Aesima (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't blame her, seems to me that she became unwelcomed after Mox left.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2020)

She only stuck around for his healthcare, WWE doesn’t play that shit.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't recall having a recent memory about her. That operation is something else.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2020)

Cooling down the talent before they hit the market is strategically viable.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Renee is on her way out
> 
> sensed Karaka's pressure



Vince so petty af lmao


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2020)

Renee Young.  I honestly don’t even know what she has been doing in wwe.  She is less valuable to the company than she was in 2018.  That’s just a fact.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She only stuck around for his healthcare, WWE doesn’t play that shit.


Moxley should have sucked it up and kept doing those terrible Bane promos while getting shots in his ass on live tv.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2020)

New draft coming: 

lol I am anti draft. But generally, it will be good to see new feuds : D.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 19, 2020)

Raiden said:


> New draft coming:
> 
> lol I am anti draft. But generally, it will be good to see new feuds : D.


It doesn't matter how many mixups they do to their roster. When creative is terrible, creative is terrible.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah that's true.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> It doesn't matter how many mixups they do to their roster. When creative is terrible, creative is terrible.



Creative have to go through Vince.  They could write Shakespeare, Twain, etc etc.  But Vince will rip it up and write something new 30s before raw is recorded.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2020)

Oh crap I forgot to watch.

WHY UGH


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

I am actually looking forward to the Adam Cole Takeover match.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I am actually looking forward to the Adam Cole Takeover match.


I'm assuming you're rooting for Pat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> I'm assuming you're rooting for Pat


Pat is like if Jake Cena had a match.  So you have to root for him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Kross against Lee could be really good too.  But WWE has had so many bad finishes lately.  I don’t really trust them tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Awesome promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 20, 2020)

Man waiting for Dynamite is a pain this week. Luckily it's almost Saturday.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Pat McAfee did an awesome job looking scared when it was just him and Adam Cole at the end of the promo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Vince is right about Rusev Day.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Disappointing NXT rating.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank God that I didn't miss AEW. I watched the DNC and totally forgot lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Vince is right about Rusev Day.


man at least wait until he's tried to get over in AEW lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

It was just a dumb silly thing to sing along to as a bored fan in the crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 20, 2020)

Did anyone try to jerk off during the Thunderdome?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did anyone try to jerk off during the Thunderdome?


Did you watch it?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

It was a big mistake to give Otis the money in the bank.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It was a big mistake to give Otis the money in the bank.


Kinda reminds me of when they gave it to Sandow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 21, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did anyone try to jerk off during the Thunderdome?




You have to sign a contract saying you are responsible for any fines your actions cause

nobody is paying 100k to jerk off on tv for 3 seconds


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

WWE basically gave AEW the punt kick with this idea.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Mickie and Alexa on separate brands doesn’t sit well with me.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> WWE basically gave AEW the punt kick with this idea.


AEW is putting fans in arenas now. 10% capacity.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You have to sign a contract saying you are responsible for any fines your actions cause
> 
> nobody is paying 100k to jerk off on tv for 3 seconds




I don't know man. Someone's gonna eventually do something to fuck up things. That's how we're here with the Covid stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Holy heck WWE went hard body with NBA audience idea.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Can the Superstars see the fans? Or do they just see a blank area?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Can the Superstars see the fans? Or do they just see a blank area?


Good question.  Seems like it would be distracting to see them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Holy heck WWE went hard body with NBA audience idea.


I think it has worked great for the nba.  They are putting out a way better product than the mlb.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)

I would marry Asuka.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think it has worked great for the nba.  They are putting out a way better product than the mlb.



Strongly agree there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Bayley lost to the rear view?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Smackdown looks great!!!

That blue


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Over the top.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AJ lost the IC title.  I don’t really get it.  I thought he was doing great as champion.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Bs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Title change just to have a title change in the ThunderDome.

jeff Hardy isn’t the same guy anymore.

i get that he is more over than most of the guys that they have.  But he just isn’t that good.  And he’s definitely unreliable.  Just really a foolish booking decision.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2020)

Braun’s new look is no good.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2020)

Lmao.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 21, 2020)

Kenta vs Moxley


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

Not a particularly interesting card for Dynamite.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

Getting married is a bad career decision for a female wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

the Miz showing up late was hilarious.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2020)

20 mins till aew


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

I think the Takeover pre-show starts at 4.  53 minutes from now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Mjf challenged moxley to a no finisher match


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2020)

And I miss AEW again .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> And I miss AEW again .


You can catch up later if you got TNT.

Watch Takeover if you want to stay for a full show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> You can catch up later if you got TNT.



Yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Yep


Yea then watch Takeover .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Ricky starks roasted darby


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

Why does Adam Cole need undisputed era to come out before his match with McAfee?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2020)

When Dream came out I thought Steiner had gone to NXT.

Also Adam Cole entrance is so much less annoying without the crowd trying to get over with the heel entrance.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

McAfee in control.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)

NWA x AEW partnership!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

McAfee is very athletic.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2020)

McAfee vs Cole was a great program.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)

How's takeover guys? Might check out Takeover since Im in a happy mood


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2020)

Aew was a thing of beauty

Takeover is looking good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 22, 2020)

Mox has to deal with MJF and Kenta.


He's a dead man walking


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Cody is a fantastic booker, it’s a shame his storylines leave a lot to be desired.

What a great episode, probably my favorite Dynamite in the entire COVID era.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I heard Kross is hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody is a fantastic booker, it’s a shame his storylines leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> What a great episode, probably my favorite Dynamite in the entire COVID era.


I heard the women’s finals were bad.  That is expected tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I heard the women’s finals were bad.  That is expected tbh.


It was absolutely garbage in the ring, but the result was what it should’ve been, I don’t ask for any more than that out of AEW’s women’s division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> When Dream came out I thought Steiner had gone to NXT.


explain?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2020)

Moxley comments on WWE:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

no.  Big E needs to be serious.  His character is stale.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> no.  Big E needs to be serious.  His character is stale.


More serious but not nessisarily serious


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Why is Jericho wrestling Cassidy again?  Is it because there is no one else?  Seriously, where  does Chris go from here?


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Jericho wrestling Cassidy again?  Is it because there is no one else?  Seriously, where  does Chris go from here?


Commentary, or be a manager, he did all he can do wrestling wise and needs to realize that already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Commentary, or be a manager, he did all he can do wrestling wise and needs to realize that already.


If he puts Orange Cassidy over and goes away... I actually think that would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Starks is a bigger star than Cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 23, 2020)

TakeOver was solid yesterday. Pat really shut a good number of his doubters up


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2020)

​


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

What I would like to do with Asuka tonight.

Bayley wins.  Sasha screws her over and she loses her first match.

she comes out for her second match with the clown makeup and we get killer Asuka and she beats the shit out of Sasha and wins back the Raw title.

The one reason I wouldn’t do this is that it might show up the Fiend.  And I don’t want to do that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> TakeOver was solid yesterday. Pat really shut a good number of his doubters up


It was great.

but Alvarez made a good point and I can see Cornette being pissed off about it too.  It makes wrestling look too easy.  McAfee’s promo claimed that he only spent two weeks preparing for the match!  That part of this was a mistake.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah.  Release him.  His value is greatly diminished.  And he is constantly twisting himself into a pretzel on Twitter; embarrassing the company.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Jericho wrestling Cassidy again?  Is it because there is no one else?  Seriously, where  does Chris go from here?


His value has been gutted by this feud, I honestly don’t think he’s a hall of famer(observer, not the kayfabe wwe one) any more.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> His value has been gutted by this feud, I honestly don’t think he’s a hall of famer(observer, not the kayfabe wwe one) any more.


Posthumous.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m looking at the Summerslam card and I am surprised that I heard rumors it would be a long show tonight.  Seems like it should clock in at around 2 and a half hours imo.  None of the matches seem to have the potential to go long either tbh.  

Orton had those long matches with Edge.  But McIntyre is too much of a killer to have a 30+ minute match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I enjoyed WWE Timeline.  AJ Styles vs Cena was a great rivalry.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2020)

I really don't care about the linup tbh, I just want returns, that's the only interest I have for a PPV that was once a big thing before it was made filler.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Aesima said:


> I really don't care about the linup tbh, I just want returns, that's the only interest I have for a PPV that was once a big thing before it was made filler.


Returns?  Like Brock comes out and attacks someone?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Apollo Crews can’t be happy to be on the pre-show.  I wouldn’t be surprised to see Cedric Alexander get involved in this match.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Returns?  Like Brock comes out and attacks someone?  Is that what you mean?


Anything really, shit I'll even take the cash in from Mandy's  fat simp.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I like the idea that Otis gives Sonya the briefcase and in exchange Mandy doesn’t have to leave wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I see why this was on the pre-show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Oh I totally forgot about the street profits match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I like ThunderDome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Can’t believe they’re starting off this strong.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like ThunderDome.


It looks awesome


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Not a fan of Bayley wearing colorful outfits, but I love how Sasha isn’t showing hers.


E: wait a minute it’s blue and gold, if that’s a reference to her being Smackdown champ I’m sold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I remember Sasha wrestled in warm up gear like this before.  It’s a great look for her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Bayley should retain


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bayley should retain


Really? I was thinking she should lose and Sasha should retain, although with her match being first I guess it would make more sense for the opposite.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

1 match.  1 terrible finish.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Roman comes off as a genuinely great guy, not hard to see why they made him the face of the brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Sick to death of roll ups.  This is Summerslam ffs!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

The leader of retribution better be shocking and not a geek, I seen people theorize it being the Miz because he came to the ring abundantly later than everyone else on SD and if that’s case I would be disgusted.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kevin Owens?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

The attire today has been fire


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bathroom break.


I thought so too but Owens isn’t wrestling he’s commenting and that’s tolerable.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The attire today has been fire


Zelina looks great.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

KO calling out Byron for not having rhythm


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nobody in WWE has been higher potential than ford, this guy’s personality jumps off the screen.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

2 matches. 2 bad finishes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Bayley is fantastic, She’s made me do a complete 180 of how I think of her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I forgot Payback was next weekend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

This story is over, it’s already been exposed these two still have sleepovers together.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like the idea that Otis gives Sonya the briefcase and in exchange Mandy doesn’t have to leave wwe.


Let’s go with this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Is Mandy’s hair already halfway shaved?? Has it always been like that?

e: her attire looks like shit to, doesn’t showcase anything.

2e: well it’s showcasing something in the front


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Mandy looks unsure of herself to me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mandy looks unsure of herself to me.


Jesus wtf is going on with the table?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I’m bored.  Hope the finish comes soon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Sonya didn’t sell the finish at all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

So happy my girl isn’t home to see that, that would’ve been the straw that broke the back of her “fandom”.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

So did Mandy set that table up for someone else?  Did she call an audible on that spot?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> So did Mandy set that table up for someone else?  Did she call an audible on that spot?


If she can’t pick it up I think it’s safe to say she shouldn’t work with it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Very intriguing match, hopefully Dominik doesn’t wear street clothes or whatever the hell that tank top hoody is.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I assume it will be Dominik and Rey vs Murphy and Rollins at Payback.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Reys wife towers over him fuck


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

The gear looks good actually, even with the tank top hoody thing


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I like the hood ever since Spider Gwen started using one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Doms gear is sick


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Dominik throws a decent looking punch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I like having the street fight with managers out there.  The managers grab the weapons and throw them into the ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Dominik was trained correctly, it shows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Murphy is hilarious as an evil minion

e: ohhh fuck


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

I can see this getting a lot of hate, but I loved it. Dominik looked blown up at the end but nonetheless it was an excellent showing.

Rollins is on fire


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

That match wasn’t bad.  Lots of bells and whistles though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Is Sasha going to lose another belt on her first defense??


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I don’t think Asuka should be dancing and be happy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

_It seems like the crowd came to life during the introductions._


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

If Sasha loses here that means she is going to be face against Bayley, interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice powerbomb.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If Sasha loses here that means she is going to be face against Bayley, interesting.


I prefer Sasha as heel. But there are a lot of reports that the higher ups like bayley’s new persona.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I prefer Sasha as heel. But there are a lot of reports that the higher ups like bayley’s new persona.


I agree personally but I think there’s a better chance for her to be elevated if she’s a face. Also, Bayley as a face is something I don’t want to ever see again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I don’t see how Sasha can blame Bayley that much.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Bayley didn’t sacrifice herself, what?  

she successfully distracted Asuka and was hit.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

That is a flimsy story wwe is trying to tell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Wow.  Surprised by the main event.  Braun is ice cold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

The Fiend should always go on last.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Excited to see a match where two grown men want to fight, old school.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Randy outsmarting Drew.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Brilliant thumb to the eye.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

This match has really entertained me so far.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I don’t like those type of finishes.  But in this case.  It protected both guys.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2020)

The finish was doo doo


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Keith Lee on Raw tomorrow night?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

So Keith Lee is being demoted from NXT to Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

This has boring match written all over it.  Just get the belt away from Braun.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So Keith Lee is being demoted from NXT to Raw.


Was hoping for smackdown but raw has most of the black people


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Braun looks like red neck big show with his bald look.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Was hoping for smackdown but raw has most of the black people


Haha.  MVP tries to recruit him during night 1.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Braun looks like red neck big show with his bald look.


Unlike Corbin.  The balding look worked for Braun.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Haha.  MVP tries to recruit him during night 1.


I wouldnt be suprised actually


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Wowwwww


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

He’s fucking heel???


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Roman is right that he made Braun.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Roman giving truths to Braun.  He's nothing without Roman


----------



## Kuya (Aug 23, 2020)

Whoaman Wayaaaaaans


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Idc if the Fiend looks like a bitch if Roman is going to be badass tweener and has new attire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’s fucking heel???


Beating up 2 giant heels


Seems like a face move to me


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

They changed their mind with the fall counts anywhere stipulation?  It doesn’t make much sense in retrospect.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Fiend didn't get the piped in Boos though when he entered, unlike Braun.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Beating up 2 giant heels
> 
> 
> Seems like a face move to me


There are some signs that Fiend has been turning babyface.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They changed their mind with the fall counts anywhere stipulation?  It doesn’t make much sense in retrospect.



Nah there was one pin attempt backstage after the sister Abigail.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nah there was one pin attempt backstage after the sister Abigail.


Come on that didn’t justify it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Braun is the one that really looked like a goof.  Not the Fiend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Beating up 2 giant heels
> 
> 
> Seems like a face move to me


That was too aggressive and cocky, he’s definitely a tweener.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2020)

Roman was at Summerslam?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Roman was at Summerslam?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was too aggressive and cocky, he’s definitely a tweener.


Honestly I don’t remember what Roman was doing last time we saw him.  Maybe the Fiend wronged him somehow?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Roman was at Summerslam?



This was Roman when he attempted to murder Triple H Roman.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly I don’t remember what Roman was doing last time we saw him.  Maybe the Fiend wronged him somehow?



He's had no interaction with The Fiend.  Last time he and Bray interacted was The Feud that came about after Bray cost Roman MITB (Which Sheamus won and then cashed in on Roman at Deadly Games 2.0)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Honestly I don’t remember what Roman was doing last time we saw him.  Maybe the Fiend wronged him somehow?


I have no clue either?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

It was an okay show.  I thought ThunderDome worked really well.  And the show became good from the Dominik/Rollins match onward.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I have no clue either?


That’s the one thing that keeps me from calling this a heel turn.

but it was probably a heel turn.  Here is the problem.  SD has no babyfaces.  Hardy, Riddle, and Big E.  That’s very weak.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2020)

Overall I’d say SS was 4/5, very enjoyable. WWE has had a good track record with ppvs this year, in particular the big4.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2020)

I was thinking about the women’s tag match for payback.  I assume Bayley and Sasha will lose the belts.  I like the idea of a fatal 4 way (since there are no strong contenders and these girls to on every show).  Ruby and Liv qualify from Raw after beating Peyton and Billie.  Nikki and Alexa qualify from SD.  Shotzi and Tegan qualify from NXT.

and one of the interesting things that I would do is Alexa walks out on Nikki almost as soon as the match starts at Payback.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2020)

The thing with Roman is when was the last time a face came in and absolutely went beserk on someone they had no real reason to do so?  Neither Braun or Fiend had any in character heat with Roman at the time.  

While Braun with the piped boos is a heel, Fiend seems to be face transitioning because of the lack of piped-in boos.  Hell the piped in sounds were cheers for the Fiend.

The funny thing on the internet right now is people looking at Roman's T-shirt and using it as evidence that he's leading retribution.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

Why would they have an alpha lead the soy boy gang?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Roman was heeling it up last night.  He’s definitely a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

To me Orton vs McIntyre was match of the night.  And the best Orton match since his ppv match against Harper.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

The finish was kind of bad.  But protected both guys pretty well.  I don’t think it made sense for McIntyre to be so satisfied with it though.  His whole thing was he wanted to kick Orton’s ass.  So how is he happy with a backslide finish?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m interested to know why Renee is leaving?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

The two top contenders on Raw are Shayna and Nia.  And I have no interest in seeing either of them fight Asuka.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m interested to know why Renee is leaving?



Mox in AEW, Vince likely having nothing for her.  Vince likely pissed still at Mox's cameo on one of the early lockdown talk show, Vince likely being a bitch to Renee when she was out with Corona.



Rukia said:


> The finish was kind of bad.  But protected both guys pretty well.  I don’t think it made sense for McIntyre to be so satisfied with it though.  His whole thing was he wanted to kick Orton’s ass.  So how is he happy with a backslide finish?



A win is a win.  Especially if your opponent is getting some good aggression in.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

Which is the better female match and storyline culmination at mania

Triple threat : Becky vs Charlotte  vs Ronda

Mickie vs Trish : Wrestlemania 22


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Which is the better female match and storyline culmination at mania
> 
> Triple threat : Becky vs Charlotte  vs Ronda
> 
> Mickie vs Trish : Wrestlemania 22


Mickie vs Trish by a landside, way better storytelling, acting, mic skills and the veteran put over the upcomer, Becky,Charlotte and Ronda were already established names so that match had less impact.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Mickie vs Trish by a landside, way better storytelling, acting, mic skills and the veteran put over the upcomer, Becky,Charlotte and Ronda were already established names so that match had less impact.


Did anyone care though? Becky getting the stamp that marked her as the number one wrestler on the entire roster had a much bigger impact than a bottom of the card feud.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The two top contenders on Raw are Shayna and Nia.  And I have no interest in seeing either of them fight Asuka.


You dont like shayna vs asuka?


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did anyone care though? Becky getting the stamp that marked her as the number one wrestler on the entire roster had a much bigger impact than a bottom of the card feud.


Considering Mickie is still popular(even with WWE's dogshit booking today) I say yeah people did care, Becky won both belts but at this point lost the momentum after getting concussed by Nia, so when she came back she wasn't the hype she was before Survivor Series, and by Mania, she wasn't that over anymore, let's be real here, majority of that crowd did not give a shit about her winning.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Considering Mickie is still popular(even with WWE's dogshit booking today) I say yeah people did care,


By what metric?


Aesima said:


> Becky won both belts but at this point lost the momentum after getting concussed by Nia, so when she came back she wasn't the hype she was before Survivor Series, and by Mania, she wasn't that over anymore, let's be real here, majority of that crowd did not give a shit about her winning.


Us smarks didn’t, kids did. She was still 2nd in March sales to this day.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> By what metric?


Basing this on the reactions every time she comes back, she is clearly still relevant whereas someone like a Lita gets crickets at a time, also including the the heat WWE got for bringing back her just to lose last week. 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Us smarks didn’t, kids did. She was still 2nd in March sales to this day.


Yeah,and where did that push lead up to again? she played second fiddle to her boyfriend's feud, didn't main event this years mania(Being THE MAN and all), was actually the fourth match of the two day event and eventually got knocked up, which made that mania win even more meaningless cause now she's gone. A mania win is suppose to have a long term impact after a build, and as you see, all THREE are no longer around and that division is back to where it was prior to this feud only this time it's Sasha and Bayley instead of Becky and Charlotte.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You dont like shayna vs asuka?


Not really.  Didn’t Shayna already destroy Asuka in the elimination chamber?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

I have to go with the Ronda match simply because Ronda is one of the few women ever that was capable of actually drawing money.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Is Raw Underground coming to the Amway Center?  Or is that segment dead now that they have left the PC?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Basing this on the reactions every time she comes back, she is clearly still relevant whereas someone like a Lita gets crickets at a time, also including the the heat WWE got for bringing back her just to lose last week.


Ahh so she’s over with the smarks, got it.


Aesima said:


> Yeah,and where did that push lead up to again? she played second fiddle to her boyfriend's feud, didn't main event this years mania(Being THE MAN and all), was actually the fourth match of the two day event and eventually got knocked up, which made that mania win even more meaningless cause now she's gone. A mania win is suppose to have a long term impact after a build, and as you see, all THREE are no longer around and that division is back to where it was prior to this feud only this time it's Sasha and Bayley instead of Becky and Charlotte.


She didn’t main even wrestlemania because John Cena was on the card and her match wasn’t main event worthy, she still was the guy and actually makes money, not some undercard piss break Competitor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

at least they are getting Ford on TV.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 24, 2020)

I feel like I should become more familiar with Japanese leagues.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


"there goes my push!"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Apollo Crews vs Lashley set for Payback.  That’s a definite title change.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Apollo Crews vs Lashley set for Payback.  That’s a definite title change.


crews had a good run


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Speaking of.  I thought we were getting Riddle vs Corbin at Summerslam.  Maybe it will happen at Payback instead?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Speaking of.  I thought we were getting Riddle vs Corbin at Summerslam.  Maybe it will happen at Payback instead?


Not that I was dying for it.  But it was like the one match you definitely would have penciled in four weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice pyro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

I was afraid there would be a Sasha/Asuka rematch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

ThunderDome is really sweet.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

Vince sighting in Guerilla


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Drew getting attacked on the ramp was really predictable.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

OOH BASK IN HIS GLORY


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

Vince, you better push Keith Lee to the moon.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

lmfao Shayna.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Damn.  Why is Nia back?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Why is Bayley wrestling Shayna?  Makes no sense unless Shayna is in the Payback tag match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

I kinda want Io to be the one to defeat Bayley for the SD womens' title

Io vs Asuka at Survivor Series

Team Smackdown:
Bayley
Sasha
Liv
Ruby
Naomi

Team Raw:
Shayna
Bianca
Natalya
Mickie
Lacey Evans


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Liv and Ruby are Raw wrestlers.  Are you factoring in the rumored draft?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Nia and Shayna are going to be the tag team challengers at Payback?  What a fucking clown this guy Vince is.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nia and Shayna are going to be the tag team challengers at Payback?  What a fucking clown this guy Vince is.


Great and quick way to put Bayley and Sasha on the shelf


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Bayley in singles compétition on Raw makes no sense.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

R-Truth needs to be inducted into the WWE HoF now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Ninjas.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Ninjas.


Shut up Naruto


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

what a 1st show.
Keith Lee / Randy Orton segment.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Come on Cedric.  Wise up!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

That arm wrestling segment was trash.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

there we go Micks


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Why is Nattie on tv?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 24, 2020)

Come on Sasha, turn on Bayley


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

Retribution is brutal.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2020)

I think that type of stuff adds to the show.  It isn’t embarrassing or anything.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 25, 2020)

Why did they change Keith Lee's music?

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2020)

Props to Tozawa for trying to make this interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2020)

Randy Orton did awesome making Keith Lee look like a big deal.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2020)

Thunderdome looked great.

But it was a terrible Raw.  And most of the matches and segments didn’t make sense.  And apparently it is all the fault of Vince McMahon.  A guy that shows up an hour before the show and changes everything.

This company has got to get rid of this guy.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Thunderdome looked great.
> 
> But it was a terrible Raw.  And most of the matches and segments didn’t make sense.  And apparently it is all the fault of Vince McMahon.  A guy that shows up an hour before the show and changes everything.
> 
> This company has got to get rid of this guy.


Over his dead body..literally, This man will not let anyone lead the company while he's still alive.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Over his dead body..literally, This man will not let anyone lead the company while he's still alive.


He’s of dying age.

And WWE needs it.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 25, 2020)

Payback is this Sunday? PPV's back to back weekends


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Why did they change Keith Lee's music?
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it.


Vince changed his music and gear


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2020)

How was raw last night, is it worth tuning into?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck


ThunderDome looks amazing though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> ThunderDome looks amazing though.


No segments worth checking out?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No segments worth checking out?


Keith clashed with orton and bianca got to stomp out zelina in a 3v3 tag

You can skip everything else

Also Aleister black has ptsd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2020)

Penelope Ford won.  I turned off Dark after that match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 26, 2020)

Ladies and Gentlemen can I have some decorum.  I'm afraid I have some BAD NEWS.

Wade Barret is going to be commentating on NXT tonight

(I mean it isn't really bad news but one has to keep with the gimmick)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen can I have some decorum.  I'm afraid I have some BAD NEWS.
> 
> Wade Barret is going to be commentating on NXT tonight
> 
> (I mean it isn't really bad news but one has to keep with the gimmick)


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2020)

Is Wade injured?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m surprised Orton is working to get Keith over lmao

I remember one Orton interview where he admitted that he hates working with big, fat, black dudes. Orton was particularly talking about Mark Henry that time saying that the smell of his sweat alone makes him uncomfortable. Lmao wtf this guy


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 26, 2020)

60 minute fatal 4 way iron man match next week for the NXT championship


----------



## Aesima (Aug 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> 60 minute fatal 4 way iron man match next week for the NXT championship


Sounds like an ROH match.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 26, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Sounds like an ROH match.



I've not really seen much RoH.  But with Ciampa, Gargano, Balor and Cole it should be a great match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I've not really seen much RoH.  But with Ciampa, Gargano, Balor and Cole it should be a great match.


Who wins it?  My guess is Balor.

And why are Gargano and Ciampa in a match together?  I thought that there was a stipulation that forbids that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Who wins it?  My guess is Balor.
> 
> And why are Gargano and Ciampa in a match together?  I thought that there was a stipulation that forbids that.



I got money ciampa wins


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I got money ciampa wins


He would make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

I read that an 8 man tag was announced for dynamite.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey guys, how've things been?
Tuning into Oops, it's Thurday Night Because We Weren't Expecting for the World to Continue Tumbling Down Into Easily Avoidable Chaos in the Matter of One Week Dynamite. Hoping for a good show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho hopefully won’t be on commentary all night.  Too obnoxious for my taste.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

He's a lot


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

And they have tag team matches on a night with a tag team gauntlet?  AEW has too much tag team action to win me over sometimes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

You guys will disagree and that's fine but holy shit man this cool for him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

No I don’t disagree.  I couldn’t really think of who the top wwe guy would be.  It’s from August 2019 to August 2020 I guess.  Maybe McIntyre can be #2 on the list?  But he didn’t really do anything at the end of 2019.

And I think Miz was #1 one year.  Haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No I don’t disagree.  I couldn’t really think of who the top wwe guy would be.  It’s from August 2019 to August 2020 I guess.  Maybe McIntyre can be #2 on the list?  But he didn’t really do anything at the end of 2019.
> 
> And I think Miz was #1 one year.  Haha.




Not up to speed on those guys but they probably included MoX AEW and NJPW.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Seems like Jericho is top 5.  Which is fine.  But he should be on pace to plummet based on his recent work.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And they have tag team matches on a night with a tag team gauntlet?  AEW has too much tag team action to win me over sometimes.



lol, I hear ya . 
But if the stuff i've heard's anything to go by, huge crazy tag matches - more specifically, crazy tag matches starring the Bucks - equals numbers. They're gonna keep spamming it til it stops working.



Jon Moxley said:


> You guys will disagree and that's fine but holy shit man this cool for him.



Not sure why anyone would disagree, unless they're thinking about workrate, which isn't what the PWI list is even about in the first place.
Mox has been the embodiment of wrestling since the G1 last year due to a mixture of mostly solid booking and fucking insane work ethic tempered only by a pandemic. Literally no one else in the biz right now has an argument at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho your jacket is tight because you are fat.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

The scene with Hangman was kind of goofy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

The recent hurricane was a result of the centrifugal force generated from Tony Con SPRINTING to the Florida state commission to allow a crowd at Daily's Place *specifically* so they can stop sitting on this Elite implosion angle.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The recent hurricane was a result of the centrifugal force generated from Tony Con SPRINTING to the Florida state commission to allow a crowd at Daily's Place *specifically* so they can stop sitting on this Elite implosion angle.


Make no mistake

The governor of florida dont give ine red bloody fuck about safety

He probably insisted on a full crowd


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

The commentators completely missed the finish.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Man I really hope we get Mox vs Archer in AEW .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Jake struggling to get through this promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes Brian Cage vs Lance


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yes Brian Cage vs Lance


Big meaty men slappin meat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Big meaty men slappin meat


So much for AEW being just small guys.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jake struggling.



Fixed for accuracy. Poor guy's finna have a heart attack.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Thunder Rosa is good.  But I don’t care about good wrestling without a story.  So I am not invested.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Starks/Darby is one of the best programs they have atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Thunder Rosa is good.  But I don’t care about good wrestling without a story.  So I am not invested.


While you're not wrong they at least made it into a big fight feel so they're heading in the right direction for the women's division. Still got a very long ways to go compared to NXT and Impact.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Starks/Darby is one of the best programs they have atm.


Starks needs to win

Hes the hot hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So much for AEW being just small guys.


Lance, wardlow, cage, brodie, luchasuar, hager


Its not 90's wwf but its come a long way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

AEW rockin' the PWI ranking.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

ZANDIG name drop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Added a page to the contract.  Dumb.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Like the fact it didn't end in chaos like usual


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Lmfao

That was so dumb but I love it


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh shit, Cody lost the belt last week??

EDIT*
Did they just do the fuckin' coffin dance?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr. Brody Lee is as red ass a beet, my lord. 
I'm liking this segment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, Cody lost the belt last week??
> 
> EDIT*
> Did they just do the fuckin' coffin dance?!


Cody lost the belt, got squashed in 5 mins with 0 offence

Got put on a strecther in a neck brace

Then got turned over on the strectcher and stomped out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Nooo John Silver


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody lost the belt, got squashed in 5 mins with 0 offence
> 
> Got put on a strecther in a neck brace
> 
> Then got turned over on the strectcher and stomped out



Jeez, who'd he piss off? 

----------------

Scorpio Sky? I thought he was heel now last I heard?
I guess it's either on pause or they decided against it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Jeez, who'd he piss off?
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...


Nah Scorpio just went solo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Seriously some of the segment might have needed a BTE reference so people that don't watch get why Mr Lee hates Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Jeez, who'd he piss off?


The dark order


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Seriously some of the segment might have needed a BTE reference so people that don't watch get why Mr Lee hates Silver



As someone that doesn't watch BTE much these days (i gotta get back on that, I don't think it's needed.
Lee's your average cockhead evil boss. i just assumed he hit him cuz he cheered him without his permission.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The dark order



Fuck with Mr. Lee and get buried. Maybe he shouldn't've sneezed that one time


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Terrible women’s match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> As someone that doesn't watch BTE much these days (i gotta get back on that, I don't think it's needed.
> Lee's your average cockhead evil boss. i just assumed he hit him cuz he cheered him without his permission.


Oh no Silver is just a shit talker. He's actually giving Lee reasons to beat him. Having said that he's also been the funniest dude in BTE recently


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2020)

Not interested in Sammy vs Matt Hardy.

time to do some other things.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh shit taynara in the dark order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh shit taynara in the dark order


Guess she's signed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

>Back from commercial
>Back to commercial

Help me


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

>Table match only ends when an offensive maneuver is performed onto it

...holy shit, how come I've never heard of that?
Good way to make these type of matches more interesting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Shirker said:


> >Table match only ends when and offensive manuever is performed onto it
> 
> ...holy shit, how come I've never heard of that?
> Good way to make these type of matches more interesting.


Too much effort

Wwe rather have you trip through a table


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh shit OC is pissed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 27, 2020)

*ORANGE BLURRED ACROSS THE SCREEN LIKE A FUCKING BULLET*


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2020)

Jade cargil joining aew

My fucking baby momma


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

@Jon Moxley

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

It’s sad watching Jericho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2020)

Wtf is a demo god?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

And why does he think he is the demo god when the Cassidy/Jericho segments usually lose viewers?  Literally a half dozen AEW guys are more likely demo gods.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Gotta love ThunderDome.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

Omega be scouting.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Chris Benoit was at Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh yeah. There was also this one:


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

Roman Reigns is a Paul Heyman guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Roman as a Paul Heyman guy is a pretty good hook for Payback.  Not going to lie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 28, 2020)

Not gonna lie, Did not expect that ending. They surprisingly did a good job getting me interested in the ppv with just 1 week of build lol


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

I think that can put to bed if he's a heel or not.  Heyman guys are Heels.

Also Roman has gone full circle in the main roster.  Called up as a hired gun by Paul Heyman until essentially the shield's first mania and back with Heyman now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

No babyfaces on Smackdown to fight Roman.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No babyfaces on Smackdown to fight Roman.



Well we're in September more or less after payback.  Which leads into October where essentially everyone on the same show suddenly loves each other for a month in the build up to survivor series.  Enough time for Bray to cement himself as a face which he has been doing the past few weeks.  People to come back, swap people around between shows etc for the road to Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

I do see Matt Riddle as an obvious immediate opponent.  It would probably be easy to turn AJ babyface.  And Big E could be an opponent.

i also haven’t forgotten the draft rumors.  We could get to McIntyre vs Roman.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

I think they should keep Drew and Roman on separate shows.  The lack of main event faces isn't just a Smackdown thing, it's also a Raw thing.  Keith Lee needs a few months to see if Vince doesn't get bored with him. So essentially on both shows the only true face in a main even spot is Drew.  The Fiend is transitioning and I think will win at payback (Roman spears the life out of Braun, gets thrown out, Fiend pins Braun.)

AJ is the wild card, he went to smackdown to get away from Paul Heyman.  He might go back to Raw since that's Brock's home and Brock will still be once in a blue moon arrival Paul won't be there week in week out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Vince can’t speak anymore.  No more talking segments with him.

get the belt off of Jeff Hardy.  He’s washed up.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2020)

Roman talks about getting the belt he never lost. 
Me: Ok good continuity.
Roman looks off-screen.
Me: He's got a manager?
Roman: That's not a prediction
Me: Wait, hold on that's...
Roman: That's a spoiler 
Paul Heyman appears
Me: Vince you son of a bitch, you went all in.  What scared you into doing something you didn't want to do and should have done years ago.

Only wish that this was in front of a crowd.  The live reaction would have been golden.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

Hopefully Alexa Bliss is turning heel too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2020)

King Corbin needs to ditch the King gimmick.  He looks like a game of thrones cosplayer.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 29, 2020)

Damn, WWE pulled me back in with that storyline. Was basically only keeping up via podcasts and instagram posts.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2020)

Hmm that was unexpected lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2020)

So how do we keep the belt off of Roman and keep him strong?

My ideas are a Retribution attack, an angle with Strowman eating the pin, or an Otis failed cash-in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> So how do we keep the belt off of Roman and keep him strong?
> 
> My ideas are a Retribution attack, an angle with Strowman eating the pin, or an Otis failed cash-in.



Braun needs to eat the pin no matter who wins tonight.  Roman wins by pinning Braun the fiend loses the belt but doesn't lose.  Fiend wins by pinning Braun again Roman doesn't lose out either.

I've always been against The Fiend being champion, not because I don't like the character but because for a character like The Fiend the title is more a curse since they have to lose at some point and it kills them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I think Fiend is going to disappear after Payback.  And it’s going to be Bray Wyatt.  Bray is not in other words going to be the Fiend every week.

certain matches and certain feuds only.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Oh yeah. There was also this one:



Wtf!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 30, 2020)

Gonna be a long week of AEW content before All Out this Saturday .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

WWE has started to upload Progress wrestling content.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2020)

i think ill tune in tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Is Shorty G going to try to collect the King’s bounty tonight?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I like the Zelina twitch more than the Paige twitch.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

Why she look like a blow up doll?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m amazed Dana didn’t get released.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Major botch by Liv Morgan.  Yikes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m amazed Dana didn’t get released.


i got 50 that says shes sucking the soul out of vinces mummy dick


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I never watched the Bayley vs Sasha NXT takeover match.  One thing I want from the women in wwe.  No hugging and crying and kissing if you pull off a great match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank god for pyro.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I thought we might kick things off with a title change.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Hope bobby wins


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Why she look like a blow up doll?


Way too much plastic surgery. She looked fine before she did all this shit a few years ago.



Zhen Chan said:


> Hope bobby wins


Sameth.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I actually think Dana looked hot in NXT when she was working with emma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Lmao even the ref is black and bald


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Apollo never had a chance tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Sheamus vs Big E is boring me so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Why she look like a blow up doll?



>"looks"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

The Big Ending is a lame finisher tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Big E has the best tits on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m going to collect the king’s ransom!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh shit WWE Crush Hour got a sequel but with tanks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m actually interested in Corbin and Riddle.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Wait. Riddle is face? Dude has one of the smugest faces in the history of mankind. And also acts like a giant douche. WWE as always misses the mark.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Funny Paige is streaming on twitch and not actually watching the PPV


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I don’t know what role Paige has for wwe anymore.  I think she is getting paid; luckily for her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Funny Paige is streaming on twitch and not actually watching the PPV



At least she'll finally be right when she says this is her house.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait. Riddle is face? Dude has one of the smugest faces in the history of mankind. And also acts like a giant douche. WWE as always misses the mark.



Well there's too many heels right now anyway.  If anything some on both smackdown and raw need to turn face.  Plus they seem to put him as a modern RVD in attitude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know what role Paige has for wwe anymore.  I think she is getting paid; luckily for her.



Certain Paige has dirt on WWE (harassment or a Punk situation) and they're paying her to keep from starting Twitter drama.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Her account name shows she's still hired by Vince.  Maybe she does have dirt or it's a Shad situation where Vince forgot that she's still part of WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Well there's too many heels right now anyway.  If anything some on both smackdown and raw need to turn face.  Plus they seem to put him as a modern RVD in attitude.



RVD had fan favorite spots and moves tho and had in-ring charisma. And he kinda looked like Van Damme, not smug like Riddle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Haha the piped-in noise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Her account name shows she's still hired by Vince.  Maybe she does have dirt or it's a Shad situation where Vince forgot that she's still part of WWE.



She joined when she was 19(20?). If just one suit tried getting it in there at the time that's a huge PR disaster for the company in 2020.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Okay.  We can get to the main matches now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

I liked Riddle when he was a c*nt making fun of SweatBerg.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

I've hated piped in noise for sports ever since the German Bundesleague returned back in May/June.  It just makes it feel like you're listening to an EA sport or 2K game.

Surprised Riddle won this, usually Corbin wins first then the face gets revenge later on.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Paige was hot when she was 19-20.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Paige was hot when she was 19-20.



How appropriate since she's currently playing Smash bros.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

H


Nemesis said:


> I've hated piped in noise for sports ever since the German Bundesleague returned back in May/June.  It just makes it feel like you're listening to an EA sport or 2K game.
> 
> Surprised Riddle won this, usually Corbin wins first then the face gets revenge later on.


He beat him up after the match.  So this feud hasn’t been settled.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

This really is a smackdown heavy PPV as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Wasn't Nia Jax going to be fired for nearly killing Alexa Bliss?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How appropriate since she's currently playing Smash bros.



well, she should change the just chatting to that on her twitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

I miss debut Sasha.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wasn't Nia Jax going to be fired for nearly killing Alexa Bliss?


I thought it was Kairi?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought it was Kairi?



I am still technically on Wrestling hiatus so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Nia and Shayna have never tagged before. So they shouldn’t win the titles.  But if Sasha or Bayley bails or screws the other over.. it might be okay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Nia Jax looks like my HR officer at work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Can someone limit Nia's moveset?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Beat the fuck out of Nia!!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

That was a unique way to get someone to tap out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Erm... Banks could've just punched her with the other arm.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

Damn, Shayna


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

No more Sasha and Bayley on Raw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Bayzler is a god


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Bayley should beat up Sasha rn.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

Sasha gonna finally turn on Bayley now.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Bayley should beat up Sasha rn.



It's still far too soon.  They certainly want Bailey vs Sasha to be Rumble or Mania feud.  Doing it now will be one month of the feud, then suddenly BFFs because same show survivor series.  

The slow burn is still going, the way the facial expressions of Sasha is going it seems they're moving her into the face of the two.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bayzler is a god


I don’t see her as a ratings draw or someone that can move merchandise.  She needs a strong babyface opposite from her:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> It's still far too soon.  They certainly want Bailey vs Sasha to be Rumble or Mania feud.  Doing it now will be one month of the feud, then suddenly BFFs because same show survivor series.
> 
> The slow burn is still going, the way the facial expressions of Sasha is going it seems they're moving her into the face of the two.


Mania and even the Rumble are too far away.  They have already dragged this out too long.

night of champions.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t see her as a ratings draw or someone that can move merchandise.  She needs a strong babyface opposite from her:


Im inclined to agree

She needs a good fued with like Charlotte or lile Naomi or someone


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Keith Lee has super Saiyan gear.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Keith Lee isn’t winning tonight.  Not with this dumb gear.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

Lee is a One piece fan


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

That powerbomb looks fatal.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

Lee wins.

Also, is this Maryse?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Keith Lee did win.  But it will be largely be considered a fluke via the commentators.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Lee getting the rocket push boys

All aboard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Orton needs to go to AEW.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

w


Rukia said:


> Keith Lee did win.  But it will be largely be considered a fluke via the commentators.


Rukia, just shut up....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lee getting the rocket push boys
> 
> All aboard


Figure out the music and the gear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

In case no one has said it yet, Roman Lesnar is dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> w
> 
> Rukia, just shut up....


You think that the commentators won’t remind us of that?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I forgot about this match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> In case no one has said it yet, Roman Lesnar is dumb.


You don’t like heel Roman?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You don’t like heel Roman?



He's supposed to be heel?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's supposed to be heel?


Allying with Heyman makes you a heel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Allying with Heyman makes you a heel.



Or Heyman turned face. What heel things has Roman done yet? Beat up two heels?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Or Heyman turned face. What heel things has Roman done yet? Beat up two heels?



Bray's a face (He's getting piped in cheers).  He's being made the main face of smackdown now.  Roman the big heel.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

This has been a great match.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Dom is going up.
For the Family
Frog Splash.

Yep Eddie's son he is.

Also Buddy started his kick long after Rey countered Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Dominik has looked good.  But I think Buddy and Seth can make anyone look good.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

That's right. Pray to Eddie


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dominik has looked good.  But I think Buddy and Seth can make anyone look good.



To be fair to Dominik he has not really looked bad at anything he's done.  His selling when being beaten by Brock last year was above many long term main eventers.  If he's serious about long term wrestling I think he could go into NXT and fit in for a few years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Do we even know what terms Roman put into the match that made him sign the contract?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Roman is right that he made Braun.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Do we even know what terms Roman put into the match that made him sign the contract?


Nope


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Do we even know what terms Roman put into the match that made him sign the contract?


Nope.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Why is Bray coming out first?  He’s the champion.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Bray first? Champion's meant to be last!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Why did the official ring the bell?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Romans gonna be last confirmed


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Well there's why the fiend entered.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

No one really wants to see Braun vs Bray again.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh hey an Alexa sighting and she's pining for The Fiend.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

No retribution tonight also?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 30, 2020)

no holds barred, retribution destroy fiend and braun. Roman gets easy win


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Otis should cash in


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Don't end it with imploding ring x.x


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Roman acting very heelish.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Boos being piped in as well.  There's no debate anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m disappointed.  I thought there would be a major angle to close the show.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2020)

The show done? lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

2 hour 30(ish) minute ppv,  wish more PPVs were this length tbh.  Much easier to digest than the ultra-long ones.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

The Mysterio Family vs Rollins/Murphy match was motn.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Mysterio Family vs Rollins/Murphy match was motn.



No arguments from me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 30, 2020)

Wheres retribution


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wheres retribution


Retribution is on their best behavior during PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I want to see Alexa’s hair look radically different on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

One thing I want to point out.  Braun is the dumbest character in the wwe.  Roman was able to show up late because Braun attacked Bray when he came out.  Last week Braun lost the title because he grabbed a box cutter and started carving up the ring; he gave the Fiend time to recover in the process.

I really don’t know where he goes from here.  He is a heel with no opponents.  Maybe he should go away until the draft in October?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

I miss this duo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2020)

Lesnar is supposedly a free agent with his merch dropped from WWE store.

So surprise appearance at clash of champions?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

Brock Lesnar is [HASHTAG]#ALLELITE[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I miss this duo


Cross fans should be a little worried that she will get lost in the shuffle without Bliss.

but yeah.  Mickie and Alexa entertained me.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Brock Lesnar is [HASHTAG]#ALLELITE[/HASHTAG]


AEW should definitely make a play for Brock.  I don’t think they have anyone that can believably face him though.  Brock vs Cage of Brock vs Archer.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW should definitely make a play for Brock.  I don’t think they have anyone that can believably face him though.  Brock vs Cage of Brock vs Archer.


Sign him for a 5 match deal, then bury him


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sign him for a 5 match deal, then bury him


Moxley can get his revenge.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I don’t believe that AEW should launch a second show.  Not without signing a bunch of new talent.  That would be a similar mistake to WCW launching Thunder.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

AEW could launch a second show and do all the AEW dark and Being the Elite on that show. Have it on the same night as Impact.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Ever watched AEW Dark?  It’s a worse product than Main Event.

Jericho is already doing a three match series with an orange.  And he has no opponents waiting in the wings.  I seriously think they need to add some fresh talent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Ever watched AEW Dark?  It’s a worse product than Main Event.
> 
> Jericho is already doing a three match series with an orange.  And he has no opponents waiting in the wings.  I seriously think they need to add some fresh talent.


Dark is just people getting thier reps in, I dont think its actually supposed to considered a real show

A 2nd show could actually have some STORYLINES FOR THE FUCKING WOMENS DIVISION gasp

some bte shit could pop in too, bte has been pretty funny lately


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

The women’s division is too green.  They need to add 4-5 really good women.  I don’t think Deanna Purrazzo is that great.  But there is no excuse for AEW not talking to her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Asuka vs Charlotte at Clash of Champions is my prediction.

Bayley vs Sasha or Naomi.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

AEW adding Taeler Hendrix, Tessa Blanchard, and collabing with WOW would do it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Well they definitely should have called Tessa by now.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm surprised WWE will absolutely not budge on promos at the beginning of the show. To me, that makes AEW run out of ahead of them every weak as far as show quality.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

Also, AEW is brand new, let's let things develop organically


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I'm surprised WWE will absolutely not budge on promos at the beginning of the show. To me, that makes AEW run out of ahead of them every weak as far as show quality.


They have a formula.  I do actually appreciate it when they deviate from that formula.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah their formula is a damn mess. I also hate the brand splits. I feel like it helps them to manage talent but it makes the shows boring as hell.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I’m going to complain if Sasha and Bayley show up tonight. They are Smackdown superstars.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Keith Lee vs Ziggler.  I wasn’t feeling it.  Especially since the outcome was so obvious.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Mickie is ready for Asuka.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Uh-oh.  Lana is in wrestling gear.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

They like that Demi girl from the Bachelor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

End of the road for the Iconics tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Lol Kevin Owens.  Chump.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Shelton Benjamin should be able to beat Crews on Raw Underground.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Titus is fighting on Raw Underground!


----------



## Aesima (Aug 31, 2020)

​


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I heard.  Good luck to Mauro.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

That bachelor chick isnt attractive


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> That bachelor chick isnt attractive


She’s okay.  Zelina is actually hotter though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Props to Garza for being smart.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

I have the following people as Retribution members:

Dijakovic
Killian Dain
Carmella


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Garza leaving Demi behind definitely made me laugh.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

chickenshit


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I can easily imagine Eddie Guerrero doing that.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

Would you say that Mickie/Trish at WM22 was the most memorable and greatest Womens' wrestling match in history?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

I really can't remember a big man moving the way Keith Lee does, except for Vader.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Keith Lee is getting the biggest out of the gate push I can remember since Kevin Owens.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I really can't remember a big man moving the way Keith Lee does, except for Vader.


Young andre before he blew out both knees


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Keith Lee is getting the biggest out of the gate push I can remember since Kevin Owens.


Its Brock eqse


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

I think Billie Kay could get a pink slip pretty soon.  She needs to find a new tag team partner to have any chance at sticking around.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

All we need is Charli Caruso to leave and wwe will have totally lost the three brilliant female corespondents that they had at the beginning of the year.  Renee, Cathy, and Charli.  It was an embarrassment of riches.  And it is almost gone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think Billie Kay could get a pink slip pretty soon.  She needs to find a new tag team partner to have any chance at sticking around.


Shes good at comedy, not so good at the graps


I could see her managing


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes good at comedy, not so good at the graps
> 
> 
> I could see her managing


Maybe.  I mean if Lana can be a heel manager.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Keith Lee is getting the biggest out of the gate push I can remember since Kevin Owens.



Makes me worried for him when Vince gets bored of his new toy.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 31, 2020)

Scary thought
Lar Sullivan is the leader of Retribution


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Makes me worried for him when Vince gets bored of his new toy.


No crowds makes it less likely to happen.  Vince blames live crowd indifference on people not being over.  And that’s why he kills pushes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Scary thought
> Lar Sullivan is the leader of Retribution


I hope not.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2020)

So with rey out with torn tricep I think his match with his son (no kafabe meming this time) , that he won should be a good place for him to look back at his career and go "I did it all and got to pass the torch." and retire with his head held high.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2020)

I think Rey getting hurt changed plans for wwe again.

i believed the rumors that Dominik was going to turn on his father.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2020)

Matt Hardy sucks.  He isn’t helping Guevara.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2020)

The brand officer is here!


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2020)

Wwe needs to build some more female tag teams.  Lacey Evans and someone else.  Maybe Naomi and someone.  Maybe some of the ladies coming up from NXT?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 1, 2020)

Did Nia Jax ever face off with Karma?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 1, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wwe needs to build some more female tag teams.  Lacey Evans and someone else.  Maybe Naomi and someone.  Maybe some of the ladies coming up from NXT?


Lacey and Naomi just spent 8 months feuding with each other, and you want them to tag together. WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2020)

Ciampa starting hot


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Lacey and Naomi just spent 8 months feuding with each other, and you want them to tag together. WTF is wrong with you?


That’s not what I said.  I suggested they form tag teams.  But not with each other.

maybe Mandy Rose and Naomi would work.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm liking the Wade Barrett announce job.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2020)

Still not a single fall


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I'm liking the Wade Barrett announce job.



Yeah he's pretty good.   He was on UK show world of sport couple years ago as heel commentator/GM and he always knew what to say, when and how to say it.



Zhen Chan said:


> Still not a single fall



HBK is producing this


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2020)

Come on anyone not Adam Cole


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Come on anyone not Adam Cole


Betting ciampa


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2020)

FAST COUNT shenanigans

Cole pinned with less than 3 seconds to go


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> FAST COUNT shenanigans
> 
> Cole pinned with less than 3 seconds to go


The 3 count is a 3 count not 3 seconds


Technically its fine. Kinda mad ciampa lost


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The 3 count is a 3 count not 3 seconds
> 
> 
> Technically its fine. Kinda mad ciampa lost



Each count is supposed to be 1 second, the ending botched.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2020)

Now rumors flying about a Lesnar return lmao:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 2, 2020)

Going to be brief.  Friend typing this as my proxy but I will probably be out til early Nov.  Suffered a retinal bleed that has temporarily taken my eyesight and surgery for repairs will not occur til October.   So until I can return Mod can you please keep the Toonami thread alive in my absence.  Also would be needing a cliffnotes summary of what I missed in wrestling when I return.  Literally hope to see you guys come November.   Placid out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to be brief.  Friend typing this as my proxy but I will probably be out til early Nov.  Suffered a retinal bleed that has temporarily taken my eyesight and surgery for repairs will not occur til October.   So until I can return Mod can you please keep the Toonami thread alive in my absence.  Also would be needing a cliffnotes summary of what I missed in wrestling when I return.  Literally hope to see you guys come November.   Placid out.



Fuuuucck, man. May you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2020)

Damn Im so sorry dude.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to be brief.  Friend typing this as my proxy but I will probably be out til early Nov.  Suffered a retinal bleed that has temporarily taken my eyesight and surgery for repairs will not occur til October.   So until I can return Mod can you please keep the Toonami thread alive in my absence.  Also would be needing a cliffnotes summary of what I missed in wrestling when I return.  Literally hope to see you guys come November.   Placid out.


Oh man. I will pray for your recovery to be fast and with very little pain. You are probably my favorite person to talk to on here. Stay strong, Placid!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 2, 2020)

This is the match AEW is starting with?

E: At least the right team won


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2020)

Been watching but haven't been commenting. Been doing other stuff atm.

FTR v Kenny & Page is probably the match i'm most looking forward to @ All Out


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to be brief.  Friend typing this as my proxy but I will probably be out til early Nov.  Suffered a retinal bleed that has temporarily taken my eyesight and surgery for repairs will not occur til October.   So until I can return Mod can you please keep the Toonami thread alive in my absence.  Also would be needing a cliffnotes summary of what I missed in wrestling when I return.  Literally hope to see you guys come November.   Placid out.


Damn. That sucks. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Been watching but haven't been commenting. Been doing other stuff atm.
> 
> FTR v Kenny & Page is probably the match i'm most looking forward to @ All Out


Absolutly


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 2, 2020)

Idk whether to fight Ricky Starks or take him out on a date


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2020)

Don't nut
Jake Roberts has deemed so.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

The Mimosa Mayhem match is a waste of time.  Same with the Matt Hardy.  Really bad event for the Inner Circle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

The main event is MJF’s lawyer?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2020)

They're running down the card for All Out and damn it looks lit.

I haven't been paying that close attention to AEW for the last 3 weeks due to personal stuff, so while I've been aware that All Out is this week I haven't had the best gauge of what's gonna be on it beyond the champ match and Shida/Rosa


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> They're running down the card for All Out and damn it looks lit.
> 
> I haven't been paying that close attention to AEW for the last 3 weeks due to personal stuff, so while I've been aware that All Out is this week I haven't had the best gauge of what's gonna be on it beyond the champ match and Shida/Rosa


I don’t agree.  Seems like a typical episode of Dynamite to me.  I am not the biggest Cody fan.  But without him the card seems pretty lackluster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

Baker should win her match.  She is the only one from the women’s division with any personality.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2020)

The Rock and his entire family tested positive for Covid 19


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The Rock and his entire family tested positive for Covid 19


What the fuck is Roman doing back then?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> The Rock and his entire family tested positive for Covid 19



So I've heard.
Also heard they're all doing fine, like physically, so at the very least there's that.

As morbid as it sounds, with how much the dude gets around, I suppose it was only a matter of time. Wish them all the best of health. Shit's crazy out here.



Rukia said:


> What the fuck is Roman doing back then?



lol, he means _immediate_ family. 
Tho, that is still a good question, Rocky aside. I'm guessing he and a couple of the other hold outs feel it's safer in the company now that Vince & co have finally stopped being such pansies and are _actually testing_.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

No I did make that argument for college football.  If you are going to be on campus anyway.  You may as well be part of a sports program that is going to test you regularly for covid.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Baker should win her match.  She is the only one from the women’s division with any personality.


She has a losing record and she is too low in the rankings.  They clearly like her. She needs to start to go on a winning streak.  I am not the biggest Big Swole fan either.  For example, they had Nicole Savoy as Lil Swole in the tag team tournament.  Savoy is a lot better and more talented than Big Swole.

So I just don’t view Swole as some kind of talent that will elevate their women’s division.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 2, 2020)

The Rock's whole family tested positive for Covid19.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2020)

Jericho is looking really fat.  Even Janela has a better physique than Chris now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is looking really fat.  Even Janela has a better physique than Chris now.


Joeys been in the gym

Jerichos been drinking with bikers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2020)

What is Keith Lee’s finisher and what’s it called? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> What is Keith Lee’s finisher and what’s it called? Lol


It’s got a dragon ball z name.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> What is Keith Lee’s finisher and what’s it called? Lol


The pop up sit out power bomb right? Spirit bomb iirc.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It’s got a dragon ball z name.


Most of the wrestlers now are anime fans. surprised this still bothers you lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The pop up sit out power bomb right? Spirit bomb iirc.



Spirit bomb? Wtf HAHAHAHHAA 

Keith pushing for a member’s entrace to Spirit Squad?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The pop up sit out power bomb right? Spirit bomb iirc.



Does he have a secondary finisher? Lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Does he have a secondary finisher? Lol


That actually used to be his secondary finisher

But it looks more imprrssive to they promted it for the main roster

His original finisher was the BigBangCatatrophy which is like a wrap around death valley drive


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> That actually used to be his secondary finisher
> 
> But it looks more imprrssive to they promted it for the main roster
> 
> His original finisher was the BigBangCatatrophy which is like a wrap around death valley drive



Big Bang Attack lol

This guy’s a weeb too  

But its cool


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> The Rock's whole family tested positive for Covid19.



Damn this is messed up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2020)

Jdfromny has a video about the retribution storyline being canceled.  I hope it is true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Spirit bomb? Wtf HAHAHAHHAA
> 
> Keith pushing for a member’s entrace to Spirit Squad?



Worse, the Ginyu Force



Jake CENA said:


> Big Bang Attack lol
> 
> This guy’s a weeb too
> 
> But its cool



Homie apparently came out in Broly (reboot) garb this past Sunday. He's a *giant* ass weeb. He also apparently has a sense of humor.

Look at the initials of Big Bang Catastrophy and see what it spells. That wasn't on accident.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 3, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Most of the wrestlers now are anime fans. surprised this still bothers you lol



Roman Reigns and Seth did two of the Ginyu poses at a dark show one time.
It's easy to forget, but the childish nerdy shit of the 90s amd early 2000s is now old enough to drink and own land. In 15 years we're gonna have a US president who watched Inuyasha growing up.

Don't fight it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2020)

Just throwing stones in the dark here but I’m guessing retribution was going to be led by Roman if Brock signed and stayed paired with Heyman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2020)

Just do a new Wyatt Family.  If they can drop the hacker.  They can drop Retribution.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2020)

Big bang attack is basically you start like an AA, and end like a jackhammer


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Worse, the Ginyu Force
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! My sides! But can Keith see his dick with that belly covering it? Lmao





And i heard Roman is a Heyman guy now! I never imagined that this kind of shit would happen. I knew 2020 is the sign that the world will come to an end soon lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2020)

Saw the #1 contenders match.  Interesting that they are keeping Bray away from Roman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> OMG! My sides! But can Keith see his dick with that belly covering it? Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt need to see his dick Mia yim is handling it


Also 928k for aew, good rating


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Roman Reigns and Seth did two of the Ginyu poses at a dark show one time.
> It's easy to forget, but the childish nerdy shit of the 90s amd early 2000s is now old enough to drink and own land. In 15 years we're gonna have a US president who watched Inuyasha growing up.
> 
> Don't fight it.


I'm just waiting for that president to also make a shining finger reference too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2020)

Pretty disappointed I won’t be able to afford all out after the move and all the new furniture, so it’s the pirate life for me. Hopefully the streams aren’t hot garbage, although I really only care to see the main and co main event.

Interestingly on the conference call, TK mentioned understanding the disappointment for the go home show, I thought it was fine outside of the lawyer nonsense.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

I think wwe is going to lose Charli pretty soon.  Every time I see her fill in on ESPN First Take; she does a very nice job.  She will be poached in the next 6 months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

AOP released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)

AOP were stale but that size is something AEW could seriously take advantage of. I also wouldn’t mind seeing less of the best friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2020)

A Hoss Tag team is something aew could use

They could be the heavies for Pac when he comes back since the lucha bros are with kingston now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2020)

Why did they shelf akam? 

Might as well get your moneys worth out.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn this seems kinda crazy:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Why did they shelf akam?
> 
> Might as well get your moneys worth out.


He has a hamstring injury or something


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2020)

So they're both injured? Damn. I thought Akam was okay and his partner messed up his arm.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Damn this seems kinda crazy:


I believe it.  People are willing to pay $500 to talk to Charlotte Flair.  There was a report out last week that some of the superstars have made over $20k on cameo.  I can’t imagine that wwe doesn’t want a cut of that money.

what about twitch accounts?  Are they going to stop wwe stars from using those as well??


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

Fuck Vince.  He has a lot of gall to make demands after firing people during the pandemic and after that incident in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)

This promo is critical


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn those piped in boos remind me of Roman coming out when D.Bryan was hot.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)

Mediocre at best


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Vince.  He has a lot of gall to make demands after firing people during the pandemic and after that incident in Saudi Arabia.



Yeah for me an angering part too is that he seems to have a problem with people being creative and succeeding.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2020)

Why would you say major lacerations? That's not believable. I don't think kids would even buy that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2020)

What a twist


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

Uso winning the match makes sense.  But boy would that next PPV have a strange card filled with challengers that have literally no chance at winning.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2020)

Paige's twitch is now Sarayaofficial


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2020)

Alexa getting more locks in her hair and Rambling rabbit in the background


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)

Corbin gets better every week, his punches are some of the best in the business.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2020)

A
E
W


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)

Who this?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2020)

She's perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

Alexa is going to look crazy in a few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Who this?


Eva Marie?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2020)

No wonder Paige said "nope" on her twitter to Vince banning WWE talent from using twitch and other outside media.  This month alone she made at minimum $60k.

Though the end of Kana chan tv will be a big loss.  UUDD is WWE owned so I'm not sure what is going to happen about that.  Though if that goes Woods is going to be pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

Why Kana Chan tv?

she’s not calling it Asuka tv.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why Kana Chan tv?
> 
> she’s not calling it Asuka tv.



Because Vince is banning every WWE worker from having non WWE channels.

"Some of you are engaged with outside third parties using your name and likeness in ways that are detrimental to our company," McMahon wrote. "It is imperative that these activities be terminated within the next 30 days (by Friday October 2). Continued violations will result in fines, suspension, or termination at WWE's discretion."

Essentially it looks as if it doesn't matter if they're using WWE name or real name.  He doesn't want anyone using any kind of media that isn't official wwe.  So Kanachan could be banned too.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2020)

Vince is basically being a dictator. Unless it's within their WWE contract that says they can't Vince can't unilaterally do this.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2020)

60K? Shit

Vince is kinda silly. The wrestlers help to keep the brand relevant.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 5, 2020)

Please protect Kana Chan TV!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2020)

Raiden said:


> 60K? Shit
> 
> Vince is kinda silly. The wrestlers help to keep the brand relevant.



Well close enough as a minimum.  Last look she had 17,043 subs.  Subs are in tiers, tier 1 costs the subscriber $5 of which the twitch user gets $3.50.  Which if every sub was tier 1 she'd get $59,650.50.

Now that doesn't take into effect Tier 2 and 3 subs which are $10 (I believe means $7 to twitch user) and $25 ($17.50 for user) respectively.  Plus she's getting donations, sponsorship deals for top twitch streamers even medium-level ones are certain (people get sponsored with only a few hundred subscribers).  

Paiges WWE salary was something like $350k.  If her twitch keeps going (there's no reason to say it won't.  They'll be a drop-off but it won't be huge, she's famous.) she could for a couple of years make a lot more on twitch than what she would with Vince.  Considering she can't wrestle anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

I think Vince is going to have to reverse course on this.  You even have political guys like Andrew Yang talking about it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think Vince is going to have to reverse course on this.  You even have political guys like Andrew Yang talking about it.


Yang is going after the bigger issue

wrestlers are called independent contractors but are restricted like employees but without the benefits of either

hardcore double fucking


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yang is going after the bigger issue
> 
> wrestlers are called independent contractors but are restricted like employees but without the benefits of either
> 
> hardcore double fucking


Right.  That distinction is obviously wrong.  They aren’t contractors.  So what wwe should be doing is trying to fly under the radar instead of drawing attention to themselves.

Greedy college sports in trouble too.  Players will eventually be paid.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2020)

Enjoy the show if you're watching tonight bros.

Just gonna watch it offline


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Enjoy the show if you're watching tonight bros.
> 
> Just gonna watch it offline


I had tickets but had to give them up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Heard about the whole "No Twitch"thing.
I'm guessing from the reactions that there's nothing to the theory that it's happening because of a potential deal between WWE and some similar web service?



Zhen Chan said:


> I had tickets but had to give them up



Damn


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

Based on what I just read.  Everyone should be able to keep their twitch and cameo accounts.  Just don’t mention Charlotte, or Paige, or Sasha, or Zelina, etc.

paige changing her’s to Saraya for example should be okay.


----------



## Aesima (Sep 5, 2020)

Vince is afraid that if his talents start getting traction in other platforms they will branch out and eventually leave, He made that abundantly clear when he made an example out of Ryder when his channel gained so much hype without his ok. 

Not surprised but you better believe there's burials coming lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

I do think wwe deliberately cools people off.  They don’t want superstars to outgrow them.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2020)

Thats so dumb. They should be fighting with everything they have to make people popular. It helps the brand in turn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I had tickets but had to give them up



That sucks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

You guys think someone is really going to get in the way of Paige from selling her body?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Baker swole moved to the main card


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Baker swole moved to the main card


I don’t really understand this move. Baker is injured and it’s a cinematic match that’s probably going to be the worst one yet. Political move to save face sounds like a key descriptor.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

The performers in and around this match make me feel ashamed of myself for being a wrestling fan.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

My bets

Baker
Bucks
Hardy
Shida
Dark Order
Jericho
Ftr
Mjf


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t really understand this move. Baker is injured and it’s a cinematic match that’s probably going to be the worst one yet. Political move to save face sounds like a key descriptor.



People bitched, they made a decision.
I don't agree with it either, honestly.

I think it'll be fun, but it's gonna die in the arena. But eh, whatever.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

God my stream is cheeks, i think I’m going to have to bite the bullet and watch on my phone.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

A'ight guys, the Buy in is over.
Time for All Out to start.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

That corner sequence was fuckin' great.

I wish we could see that kinda big guy little guy stuff more often. Tire the big lummox out by simply being fuckin' hard to pin down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

I missed Luchasaurus chants


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Young Bucks heeling, I’m indifferent.

e; you know what they actually are self absorbed assholes, I’m in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Good match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Heel work from the Bucks was a fuckin' chef's kiss.

And even tho I feel Jungle Boy is losing a bit too much, I gotta admit, he plays his part as the more-guts-than-brains fighting babyface better than everyone else on the roster right now. He's one of the reasons I hope this brand has a long life ahead of it, cuz he's gonna be the guy one day, guaranteed.

Great opener. Standard for MotN so far. Let's see how the rest of the night goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

A suit of all jobbers, what are the chances?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Did Tazz just say 3 minutes goes by fast when you’re in a fight?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Chuck Taylor's porn handlebars are over with me


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Who the fuck is this Hobbs guy?
I like 'im


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who the fuck is this Hobbs guy?
> I like 'im


One of the developmental talents

Hes on dark


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hobbs is a big boy


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

THAT POP FOR D'ARBY, HOLY SHIT


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Cage has lost all credibility, he sells way too much.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kripes, Lance, chill


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Ty Dillinger making a face turn by not entering the ring, the less we see of you the more over you are with us.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

*HE WILL SHOCK THE WORLD, BECAUSE HE IS... THE SHOCK MASTER" *-Whoever brought in  Matt Sydel


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

I know the name but I can’t put a finger on who the fuck this guy is


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know the name but I can’t put a finger on who the fuck this guy is


He used to be a mid carder in wwe. He got hot for a bit in like 2008


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know the name but I can’t put a finger on who the fuck this guy is





Zhen Chan said:


> He used to be a mid carder in wwe. He got hot for a bit in like 2008



You're both probably joking, but real talk, I had no fucking clue that was Bourne until I googled his name.

Really glad to see he's back to wrestling after that foot injury. Thought his career was over. I remember him being one of my favorites. Hope he's signed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> He used to be a mid carder in wwe. He got hot for a bit in like 2008


Ahh that makes a lot of sense, I think I may have stopped watching and just reading news around this point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> You're both probably joking, but real talk, I had no fucking clue that was Bourne until I googled his name.
> 
> Really glad to see he's back to wrestling after that foot injury. Thought his career was over. I remember him being one of my favorites. Hope he's signed.


That’s Evan Bourne? Holy shit


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s Evan Bourne? Holy shit



The transformative properties of long hair and a beard is fucking terrifying sometimes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Shit Archer won

Moxley is definirly winning now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Archer-MOX again? I’m not a fan.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Pretty good match by Battle Royal standards.

Lance winning is okay. Was kinda rooting for either Bourne, Kingston or D'Arby, but Lance is good, so hey.

MJF vs Lance would be wierd tho, so I wonder if his victory is a mild spoiler.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Archer-MOX again? I’m not a fan.


Archer mox never happened in aew


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shit Archer won
> 
> Moxley is definirly winning now





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Archer-MOX again? I’m not a fan.



Who knows? Maybe it's a red herring.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who knows? Maybe it's a red herring.


Archer MJF... I dont even know what that would look like


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Matt's fuckin' dead, yeah.
That one was his fault this time.

Hoe he's okay, christ on a bike.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Was the X a work or not??
I'm sittin' here with a grimace on my face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Was the X a work or not??
> I'm sittin' here with a grimace on my face.


I legit cant tell


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

What happened to Hardy saying he was going to be normal?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Was the X a work or not??
> I'm sittin' here with a grimace on my face.


What happened?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What happened?


Matts skull bounced off concrete from a 12 foot fall


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What happened?



Sammy And Hardy did a spot from a lift onto a table below in the concession area of the stadium.
They seemingly misjudged the table position and as they fell, Hardy slid off the table and bumped his fucking head on the concrete.
Dude looked like he was out like a light. Edwards threw up the X immediately


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Ok, so matt really got hurt and the audibled to the finish


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

What I'm guessing happened: Matt legit got fucked, Edwards wanted to end the match, Matt didn't, Sammy was trying his best to read the room by staying in character while being as light as possible with match.

I think the match was supposed to end, but Matt told them to fuck off and at least do the scaffold spot to fill time.

EDIT*
Ninja'd
What Zhen said.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Well at the very least, that last match didn't kill the crowd.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Matt needs to slow down.

I forgot this match was a thing, these two women are quality wrestlers though I’m intrigued.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

I think this match could benefit a lot from a non finish, shame AEW doesn’t believe in it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think this match could benefit a lot from a non finish, shame AEW doesn’t believe in it.


100% agree


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Props to Shida and Rosa bringin' it back somewhat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

The fuck is Ford wearing


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Really long match, I didn’t enjoy it until the finishing sequence. Seems like a match Kenny put together.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

My stream must be on a delay, but that fucking twitch shot at WWE was hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

QT is the fucking definition of sleeper
He doesn't look all that impressive, he doesn't speak all that well, and he doesn't have much of a gimmick to speak of, but I always find myself with my eyes glued to the tv due to how solid he always is.

This guy having a school doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You guys think someone is really going to get in the way of Paige from selling her body?



I'm all for Paige to get BLACKED again.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> QT is the fucking definition of sleeper
> He doesn't look all that impressive, he doesn't speak all that well, and he doesn't have much of a gimmick to speak of, but I always find myself with my eyes glued to the tv due to how solid he always is.
> 
> This guy having a school doesn't surprise me in the least.



^All that said, this feels less like a blood fued between a death cult and the friends of a guy they murdered, and more like your average AEW match.

I'm hoping the intensity picks up when Sky or Dustin get tagged in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> QT is the fucking definition of sleeper
> He doesn't look all that impressive, he doesn't speak all that well, and he doesn't have much of a gimmick to speak of, but I always find myself with my eyes glued to the tv due to how solid he always is.
> 
> This guy having a school doesn't surprise me in the least.


I don’t see what you’re seeing, maybe Al Snow without the BJ chant? Leif cassidy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

"Did Anna Jay have a wardrobe malfunction?
Maybe wishful thinking on my part."

JR being horny on main is an underutilized gimmick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Brandi can’t help herself but to get on the screen anytime she can, she has to be a heel. I love her YouTube interview show, wish she would just know her lane.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Brodie’s face, I’m done


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t see what you’re seeing, maybe Al Snow without the BJ chant? Leif cassidy.



I mean I guess? I'unno.

He doesn't have any stellar moves or anything, but he's smooth in selling in and offense.
Old heads bitching and moaning about wrestling makes my eyes roll, but one thing that I tend to agree with them on is how twitchy certain things tend to look in the matches I watch. Slight mis-positioning, slight pauses waiting for spots, slight and obvious pulling of punches or overshooting of the targets to avoid striking them. I tend not to see that from QT.

He's a good hand. Someone that helps the people opposite him look good.

------

Speaking of, Dustin showin' why he's a legend.
Really good promo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh they lost for story progression


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> but one thing that I tend to agree with them on is how twitchy certain things tend to look in the matches I watch. Slight mis-positioning, slight pauses waiting for spots, slight and obvious pulling of punches or overshooting of the targets to avoid striking them. I tend not to see that from QT.
> 
> He's a good hand. Someone that helps the people opposite him look good.


Agreed. He is a good hand, pros pro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

MOTN?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kenny's theme grew on me like a cancer.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Kenny's theme grew on me like a cancer.


It’s a guilty pleasure of mine to listen to it and McIntyre’s themes when I drink.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Matt's headed to the hospital btw, according to Alvarez.
Hoping there's no bleeding.... Best wishes to him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Love hangman’s new attire.

e: Kenny’s as well, and even FTR.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Matt's headed to the hospital btw, according to Alvarez.
> Hoping there's no bleeding.... Best wishes to him.


Definitly time for concussion protocol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Tony addressing the Hardy situation, presumably because the back are aware that everyone's still pissed.
I'm not sure if that'll quell the flames, people are gonna be how they're gonna be, but at the very least they're not ignoring it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

The Cowboy gettin' chewed up luck cud

EDIT*
Moonsault was KLEEN, even tho I don't like 'saults to the floor


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

No way Mox/MJF top this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Yesssss

e: stop blue balling me on Kenny making a hard turn


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

That match was a grinder


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Piss break match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Tag Match was hurt like fuck by the sparse and presumably not-so-well-mic'd crowd.
Really well worked, really well done story, and I actually really really liked the post match segment, but this crowd is tired and probably still have Hardy on the brain, so it didn't feel as bombastic as it could have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Tag Match was hurt like fuck by the sparse and presumably not-so-well-mic'd crowd.
> Really well worked, really well done story, and I actually really really liked the post match segment, but this crowd is tired and probably still have Hardy on the brain, so it didn't feel as bombastic as it could have.


I imagine it’s tough for them to get the proper level of inebriation with the mask policies and what not. A dry crowd is brutal.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I imagine it’s tough for them to get the proper level of inebriation with the mask policies and what not. A dry crowd is brutal.



A woman named Jessie is live tweeting from the crowd.
Apparently it's over 90 degrees with 73% humidity.
Mandatory masks on top of that...

...yeah, fuck that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> A woman named Jessie is live tweeting from the crowd.
> Apparently it's over 90 degrees with 73% humidity.
> Mandatory masks on top of that...
> 
> ...yeah, fuck that.


Yea fuck that noise, I’m on my bed snacking on an Ice Cream cone under the the AC. Daily’s place looks like a great venue to visit but I’d rather not watch the show in a subtropical air fryer.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Jericho lost... so why does he look like such a winner floatin' in that drink?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Lookin' at that PPV trailer.

For better or worse, this show has really changed in a year.

Damn I miss full crowds. Fuckin' hell, Chinaland


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

"Sorry folks, you're gettin' WRESTLING tonight" -MJF

Me -


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

This is an in ring story I either never seen or don’t remember seeing before.

e: and it was over in minutes, tf?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Either Mox has been phoning it in or MJF of all people (no offense to him) is yanking something out of him.
Either way, so far this has been the most fun I've had with one of his matches from the jump since Omega.

And what I mean by that is while the matches eventually end of being good, it's a bit of a walk to get there. This has been somewhat engrossing from the starting bell. It helps that this is the 2nd loudest the crowd has been all night. Hope everyone keeps it up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2020)

Mjf pulled a flair


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Mox and MJF bout to fuck around and have the match of the night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Either Mox has been phoning it in or MJF of all people (no offense to him) is yanking something out of him.
> Either way, so far this has been the most fun I've had with one of his matches from the jump since Omega.
> 
> And what I mean by that is while the matches eventually end of being good, it's a bit of a walk to get there. This has been somewhat engrossing from the starting bell. It helps that this is the 2nd loudest the crowd has been all night. Hope everyone keeps it up.


By far Mox’s best match in AEW, I can’t believe that if this keeps up it could be MOTN.

E: MJF’s as well, he looks like a master technician tonight.

2e: I can’t believe they are calling this in the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

That finish had me laughing out loud in my living room.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

Great match, fair finish. MOTN? Probably


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2020)

Jericho should retire.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2020)

I’m really disappointed they spoiled the result by having a BR on the same show, should’ve saved it for dynamite.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2020)

Show's over, great match. MJF is great in promos and all, but his skill as a character is put on full display whenever he's in a ring. His mannerisms really took this match to the level it needed to be at.

Overall... I dunno. I'm hearing inklings over in the twitverse that this was a horrible PPV. Everyone's clearly, extremely upset about the Matt thing (justifiably so), and I get it but... I dunno as a person that *really* didn't care for the go home show, I can't share the sentiment in extrapolating that onto the entire show. But what did you guys think? Am I crazy or is it Twitter being Twitter?

Either way, shitshow PPV or not, it certainly had some hiccups, mostly regarding match length. A lot of stuff went on _*too long*_. It wasn't a $50 PPV. 35 bucks, probably. That said I thought the performances and booking was sound. But that's just me, so hey.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Was definitely a weaker show compared to AEW standards but am I going to take away points because a grown man continued to wrestle while concussed? No, that’s retarded. If anything I’d give points for the gritty toughness of the situation but I thought the match was bad to begin with.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

What I am seeing from Jericho is that he has a lot of bad ideas.  And someone needs to occasionally be around to tell him no.

And I mean what I said earlier in the week. I don’t know where Jericho goes from here.  He couldn’t beat Pockets.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

I thought MJF should have won the championship.  But I thought Moxley being #1 on the pwi 500 (announced last week).. made a title change unlikely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2020)

Maybe he should take a break? Lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2020)

Vince's excuse for not letting anyone use twitch etc

"_Much like Disney and Warner Bros., WWE creates, promotes and invests in its intellectual property, i.e. the stage names of performers like The Fiend Bray Wyatt, Roman Reigns, Big E and Braun Strowman. It is the control and exploitation of these characters that allows WWE to drive revenue, which in turn enables the company to compensate performers at the highest levels in the sports entertainment industry. Notwithstanding the contractual language, it is imperative for the success of our company to protect our greatest assets and establish partnerships with third parties on a companywide basis, rather than at the individual level, which as a result will provide more value for all involved.'"
_


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2020)

So basically. "Ya'll ain't allowed to make this bread usin' your persona unless you do it through us first. I mean, come on! We want a cut, bruh!"
Normal faceless corporation stuff. In a way it's sorta surprising that this stunt wasn't pulled sooner. I was kinda under the impression that they were _already_ under the dubya umbrella whenever they did alternate stuff. It's why I never watched any of it. Clearly I was wrong.



Raiden said:


> Maybe he should take a break? Lol.



Jericho? Probably


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

End the Matt Hardy/Sammy Guevara feud. Hardy keeps getting fucked up every time things get physical between them.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2020)

Poor Sammy, btw.

Young guy that's been given a chance to strut his stuff on a big stage. Ends up almost killing a veteran once, gets a tongue lashing by everyone in the back, said veteran almost fucking dies again (though this wasn't his fault), is told to keep the match going by the people around him who should know better, probably gettin' hazed by social media now for looking irresponsible for doing what he's told.

Must be mortifying....


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> So basically. "Ya'll ain't allowed to make this bread usin' your persona unless you do it through us first. I mean, come on! We want a cut, bruh!"
> Normal faceless corporation stuff. In a way it's sorta surprising that this stunt wasn't pulled sooner. I was kinda under the impression that they were _already_ under the dubya umbrella whenever they did alternate stuff. It's why I never watched any of it. Clearly I was wrong.



I think only UUDD is under the WWE umbrella.  Everything else is solo stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

WWE was right to try to move Matt Hardy into a trainer role.

And Sammy is a reckless guy.  Let’s face it.  Too many incidents.  If people can call Seth Rollins dangerous; they should be able to call Sammy dangerous.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

Tony Khan needs to get more involved.  And he needs to say no to some of the hardcore wrestling ideas.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

mick Foley was so embarrassed for Chris that he rushed to remind us that this is all just a work.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2020)

Coming from anyone else, I'd probably agree with that assessment. But it's Mick Foley.

Dude strikes me as type to follow the mentality of "the heel eats shit" like a religion; I don't think there's a single disingenuous letter in that post. Maybe if it were Nash or Bradshaw or something....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

Why does Baker lose so much when clearly aew likes putting her on tv?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2020)

All the outrage about JR making a joking comment about an adult woman is exactly  what’s wrong with the wrestling community. I’m convinced these people have no sex life and don’t want sexuality in their safe space reminding them of that fact. I cannot believe I’m from the same generation as these whiny losers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All the outrage about JR making a joking comment about an adult women are what’s wrong with the wrestling community. I’m convinced these people have no sex life and don’t want sexuality in their safe space reminding them of that fact. I cannot believe I’m from the same generation as these whiny losers.


I saw on twitter that people were mad that Cornette said « blow me » to a 16 year old. Even though the 16 year old said « fuck @jimcornette » first.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All the outrage about JR making a joking comment about an adult women are what’s wrong with the wrestling community. I’m convinced these people have no sex life and don’t want sexuality in their safe space reminding them of that fact. I cannot believe I’m from the same generation as these whiny losers.



Never thought I'd see a "I was born in the wrong generation" in the Nart forums, but 2020 be like that.

Not that disagree mind. Horny JR gets a chuckle out of me, and it was a nothing joke made in passing. I could tell as soon as I heard the joke tho that it'd probably cause rumblings. Saw someone complain that it didn't "add anything", because I suppose a commentator's very breath must relate in some way to the action in the ring.

Meh, such is life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Coming from anyone else, I'd probably agree with that assessment. But it's Mick Foley.
> 
> Dude strikes me as type to follow the mentality of "the heel eats shit" like a religion; I don't think there's a single disingenuous letter in that post. Maybe if it were Nash or Bradshaw or something....



I think he's just pushing it because it's his friend.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I think he's just pushing it because it's his friend.


Foley is embarrassed for Jericho.  So embarrassed that he wanted to remind everyone five minutes after the match that this is a work and Chris is a great guy for putting Cassidy over.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All the outrage about JR making a joking comment about an adult woman is exactly  what’s wrong with the wrestling community. I’m convinced these people have no sex life and don’t want sexuality in their safe space reminding them of that fact. I cannot believe I’m from the same generation as these whiny losers.



I am outrage that we did not get more of this from prime JR.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

About the Matt Hardy thing.  They looked at him and gave him a 4 minute concussion protocol and allowed him to finish.

i was thinking of how Liam Neeson’s wife died.  Hit her head.  Seemed to be fine.  Died I think the next day.  Her brain was bleeding.  Considering the bump we saw.  And the unconscious wrestler we saw.  There’s no way he should have been cleared.

and aew is lucky this happened at a PPV instead of on dynamite.  I don’t care how good the ratings are.  A guy nearly dying on their channel might get tnt to reconsider wrestling content.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2020)

Speaking of, he's apparently fine and out of the hospital. According to Alvarez, he came out "clean", whatever that means.

There's skepticism of course. Seeing some people saying that due to confidentiality, a doc would never release that sorta info. Seeing others saying brain scans =/= no concussion. I don't know shit about shit about the medical field, so I can't make a judgement. One thing's for sure tho, either Tony's lying, Matt's lying, or his wife is embellishing, because the stories don't add up.

Anyway, just glad Matt's doing well. He should take it easy, if for no other reason than at least letting the nausea of the audience subside. I'm not really in the mood to see him in the ring atm.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 7, 2020)

Meltzer is showing his bias by the wording of his report on Matt Hardy. As a current subscriber, I’m by no means on the hate crusade but I can guarantee you he took Khans word as fact and it’s obvious that Khan is trying to cover his ass.

IMO this is another case of Khan being afraid to check his veterans. He’s trying so hard to be these guys friends he won’t tell them when they have a stupid idea. I don’t think this is true for _everyone _On the roster, but definitely the WWE vets and the guys at the top.


E: I’m speaking objectively here, IMO I would let a wrestler continue if he said he could finish.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 7, 2020)

Pretty much all that yeah. The amount of freedom the guys get is really invaluable, and tbh if givem the choice I'd rather eat the occasional poop sandwich of a Nightmare Collective if it means the show is less homogenous. That said, now that we've seen the extremes that the mentality takes, it's about time for Con to start setting some more boundries.

As for that last part, I'm case by case, but my general rule is wrestlers are like any athlete, filled to the brim with too much machismo for their brains to fit. These people need to be saved from themselves. On the other hand the doctor's the one who gave the okay allegedly so.... I dunno.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Randy is fighting Keith Lee again tonight.  I was shocked when I read that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Weird that Drew already came out and got revenge.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Finally Cedric Alexander turns.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Street profits vs almas and Garza again??


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 7, 2020)

Street profits vs nakamura and cesaro


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

I want them to merge the belts.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I want them to merge the belts.


Idk how likely that will be with the draft coming up, but I agree.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow.  Really generic music for Peyton Royce.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 7, 2020)

Heel peyton 
Face Kay


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Heel peyton
> Face Kay


Hard to tell.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 7, 2020)

Aaliyah mysterio is beautiful


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 7, 2020)

Rey Mysterio is entering Cody territory with all the family inclusion


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

This feels like a weird segment to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 7, 2020)

Asuka / Mickie  ?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Asuka / Mickie  ?



Two mothers in one team


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

I’m thinking this is going to be a fatal 4 way at Clash.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m thinking this is going to be a fatal 4 way at Clash.


I'm thinking you are dead wrong as usual


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

Why are they giving away Mickie/Asuka next week?  No contest/bullshit finish?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2020)

I know we say it a lot.  But I feel like Murphy was buried there.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2020)

Shit! I forgot RAW was tonight.

Dammit man .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Shit! I forgot RAW was tonight.
> 
> Dammit man .


Worst episode in months


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2020)

that ending though lmfao


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Worst episode in months



What happened? I see that they have something with Mysterio on their website.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2020)

Raiden said:


> What happened? I see that they have something with Mysterio on their website.


Almost the entire show was improvised

The only thing that made sense was ced joining the hurt business


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> that ending though lmfao


The ending was funny.  And the sunset flip powerbomb was good.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Almost the entire show was improvised
> 
> The only thing that made sense was ced joining the hurt business



Damn guess I didn't miss much. lol Vince nuts.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Almost the entire show was improvised
> 
> The only thing that made sense was ced joining the hurt business



Cedrick? Lmao i guess he has nothing better to do 

But really, Keith Lee should be revealed as the HB leader and bury everyone starting with Rollins


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Cedrick? Lmao i guess he has nothing better to do
> 
> But really, Keith Lee should be revealed as the HB leader and bury everyone starting with Rollins


And waste one of the only good baby faces in all of wwe?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> And waste one of the only good baby faces in all of wwe?



We already have Ricochet and Apollo. 

A heel Keith should work fine.

Speaking of heels, did Roman turn heel? Lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Worst episode in months



An episodes that ends with 4 Mexicans beating the everloving shit out of a gringo after Jesus foresook him cannot possibly have been _that_ bad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2020)

Jericho is a fucking jobber!


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> We already have Ricochet and Apollo.
> 
> A heel Keith should work fine.
> 
> Speaking of heels, did Roman turn heel? Lol


Apollo will never get over. Scott Hall had him figured out 4 years ago and it still holds true today.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> We already have Ricochet and Apollo.
> 
> A heel Keith should work fine.
> 
> Speaking of heels, did Roman turn heel? Lol



Richochet has been dead since he got called up


Rukia said:


> Jericho is a fucking jobber!


?

Hes obviously winning that match


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2020)

Storywise the match makes sense. Hate or love 'em, AEW does do a decent job of setting stuff up, and last week Jericho did pretty much attempt to kill Janela for little reason other than he could. Whether or not the match is worth seeing is up to the individual, but that it's booked in the first place didn't come out of nowhere at least.



SAFFF said:


> Apollo will never get over. Scott Hall had him figured out 4 years ago and it still holds true today.



Mildly related, but if I can be allowed to gloat. I've heard that Darren Young is in Japan right now and is, at the moment, doing decently for himself. Time will tell if he will be a consistent name over there or not, but I do recall having an argument with someone regarding him, WWE and the whole "gay superstar" thing.

We're all now wise enough to know that the brand is a big factor in the issues presented with a lot of the talent in WWE now I hope? Like we can all agree to stop pretending now? Cuz I'd like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Storywise the match makes sense. Hate or love 'em, AEW does do a decent job of setting stuff up, and last week Jericho did pretty much attempt to kill Janela for little reason other than he could. Whether or not the match is worth seeing is up to the individual, but that it's booked in the first place didn't come out of nowhere at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apollo is a weak promo, that's more so him than wwe themselves. can he get over outside the company while still being a weak promo? pretty sure. but as long as he remains in wwe he will not be getting over enough for any big pushes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh yeah, I know. That was partially my point. That wasn't meant to be a shot or anything. That just reminded me is all. I figured I'd bring it up.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh yeah, I know. That was partially my point. That wasn't meant to be a shot or anything. That just reminded me is all. I figured I'd bring it up.


I gotta check out Darren Young's japan stuff. I can't even picture the guy being anything decent because of how horribly he was presented in wwe. Those promos he used to cut in Prime Time Players. 

Apollo would be better off in most other promotions since wwe relies too much on you having a cartoon/sticom style character of some sort and that's not apollo's strong point. Its the same reason why ricochet is done there too unless he literally turns himself into 'pretty ricky'.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is a fucking jobber!



Wait, Fat2J and Swagger is fighting a midget and a woman? Lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is a fucking jobber!


This has got to be the most garbage match in Dynamite history, absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2020)

Look at Fat2J’s girth on that tweet screenshot! He looks like a barrel!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Look at Fat2J’s girth on that tweet screenshot! He looks like a barrel!


It’s so bad that Janela has a better physique than Chris now.  That’s how bad things have gotten.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 8, 2020)

Balor wins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

I would like to see Sammy Guevara announces as Sabian’s best man tomorrow.  Maybe he becomes his tag partner?

it would be a bit of a step down for Sammy. And I think Sammy needs that.  He needs to slow down in his matches.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Raw needs to improve, if I don’t see I missed something big from Seth then I don’t feel bad about missing the show entirely.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Raw needs to improve, if I don’t see I missed something big from Seth then I don’t feel bad about missing the show entirely.


I pretty much just check out the ppvs now since the video packages usually make up for not watching the raws or smackdowns building up to them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> I pretty much just check out the ppvs now since the video packages usually make up for not watching the raws or smackdowns building up to them.


That was my method until about 2 months ago, IMO SD has been enjoyable since then.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see Sammy Guevara announces as Sabian’s best man tomorrow.  Maybe he becomes his tag partner?
> 
> it would be a bit of a step down for Sammy. And I think Sammy needs that.  He needs to slow down in his matches.



It may have the opposite intended effect.
Unless they're severely pissed off at Sammy, they're not gonna not push him, so it could potentially just end up raising Kipp's stock, a worse case scenario to some.
Heck honestly, because they like Ford so much and really love focusing on their tag division, I can see them becoming a bit of an upper midcard powerhouse trio given time.

Not that it matters. Sammy being in a comedy spot after getting fucked up by Matt in storyline wouldn't really make any sense. I wouldn't be surprised if he outright missed the show tonight


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was my method until about 2 months ago, IMO SD has been enjoyable since then.


I'll check out smackdown on friday, I just know I can't do raw anymore. watching clips on youtube are good enough for me. the format is terrible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

You know for being what is essentially a Sasquatch Brock is oftly obsessed with money


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It may have the opposite intended effect.
> Unless they're severely pissed off at Sammy, they're not gonna not push him, so it could potentially just end up raising Kipp's stock, a worse case scenario to some.
> Heck honestly, because they like Ford so much and really love focusing on their tag division, I can see them becoming a bit of an upper midcard powerhouse trio given time.
> 
> Not that it matters. Sammy being in a comedy spot after getting fucked up by Matt in storyline wouldn't really make any sense. I wouldn't be surprised if he outright missed the show tonight



Sammy is doing good

You should be more concerned about Fat2J and Swagger. I think they are both being punished.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Christ, Luchasauras could’ve attempted to catch Fenix on that dive, he landed right on his neck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Luchasauras needs to do big man moves.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Kingston cut two solid promos back to back after 20ish years of his career, that doesn’t warrant a five minute segment every single week...

e: on the flip side of that, Jake’s sexual innuendo promos are over with me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Matt Hardy makes me reach for the remote tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Eddie Mox

Make it happen


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Matt Hardy makes me reach for the remote tbh.


He’s a for sure anti draw, he’ll do numbers this week because of the curiosity factor but even then this promo will just reinforce the majority sentiment that he’s washed and even in his prime he was just Janetty.

AEW dropped the ball with that promo, could’ve took a risk there that would’ve capitalized on the situation. Should’ve had MJF get some heat.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

The mimosa match is embarrassing.  Don’t ever do it again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is done, he could’ve been a legitimate attraction. He shouldn’t be wrestling every week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

I don’t care about Orange Cassidy.  He’s a comedy wrestler.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t care about Orange Cassidy.  He’s a comedy wrestler.


They had the potential to make him a goofy attraction, 2 PPVs a year. The reason the crowd played along wasn’t just his gimmick, it was also because he wasn’t being used. If you don’t see his indyrific style every week it can work, the match vs PAC was a good example of that. 

Problem is when you get that Indy garbage on your tv weekly(which the entire Midcard and below in AEW is), you’re asking for disappointment from the mainstream audience.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Hopefully there is a good surprise here.  Haven’t really enjoyed anything yet.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Kip Sabian does the dishes, cleaning, and laundry for their family. Penelope does the yard work and general house maintenance


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

MIRO


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Rusev?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

MIRO DAY 
MIRO DAY


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Imagine the heat Rusev has in that locker room after what he said about Dave.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Probably going to beat up Kip now?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

FUCKING YES

Miro gets a pop even in a crowd of 30


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

The midcard getting another dose of legitimacy. This only works if the Indy garbage gets pushed down the card though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

I hope Miro and Kip are together for a while.  I doubt it.  But I would appreciate at least a month or two.  Then Miro can destroy Kip.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

How much of an ego stroke do you think it is for Jericho to hear the crowd singing Judas?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

I wouldn't mind seeing Lana make the switch.
In AEW, Lana would actually be competent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> How much of an ego stroke do you think it is for Jericho to hear the crowd singing Judas?


Ric flair


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Sonny Kiss vs Nyla Rose should happen.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ric flair


WOOOO


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

My girlfriend just said “Nyla wasn’t enough” I’m out for a break on that note.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Sonny Kiss vs Nyla Rose should happen.


They should have a division and make that the second show, almost like a split brand. Give them a title and everything.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Why is there a trash can in this match?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is there a trash can in this match?


It no dq


This match in general makes no sense. And somehow janella has gotten in better shape but worse at wrestling


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

I don’t know why it was no DQ.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why it was no DQ.


Who fucking knows


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

Sad watching Jericho.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah some of the writing here is absolutely shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

FTR taking shots at SCU LMFAO

Old man Daniels and middle aged Kazarian


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

When wardlow turns face that pops gonna be huge


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

I forgot Vickie was managing Nyla


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I forgot Vickie was managing Nyla


They lost first round of the tourney


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

They are making Dustin look too strong in this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Cody getting on a tv show.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They are making Dustin look too strong in this match.


Shut up Kenny


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

I love Brodie’s mannerisms and character presentation, but man was he throwing the weakest shit ever tonight. I understand Dustin is old, but damn.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 9, 2020)

Did u know that Kenny wrestled a nine year old girl?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2020)

Got home super late due to the job and obligations, so I'm currently watching AEW on one of the usual websites right now.

Not gonna recount all my thoughts because I wanna get through the show asap, but can I just say: The finish to the Lucha Bros/Jurassic Express match was one of the most retarded things I've ever seen.

And I loved it. So far this ep has been a good return to form after two lackluster eps in a row. Hope the rest kept up that pace.

EDIT*
Matt silently guilt tripping Reby by bringing her to the show and pointing her out to the crowd.
Reby quite clearly and blatantly having fuckin' *none* of it.
I'm honestly not sure who of the both of them have it worse.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2020)

I thought this was a forgettable show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2020)

Oh cool, Rusev is here! 

I wonder if his gimmick on the show is gonna be damning people to hell unprovoked.
Would get a pop out of me.

Jokes aside, gonna be fun seein' him with the leash off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh cool, Rusev is here!
> 
> I wonder if his gimmick on the show is gonna be damning people to hell unprovoked.
> Would get a pop out of me.


The consensus theory is him cucking Kip.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The consensus theory is him cucking Kip.



I'm torn.
I would hate this because I'm just not into relationship storylines in wrestling.
I would somewhat love it because of the sheer meme potential.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm torn.
> I would hate this because I'm just not into relationship storylines in wrestling.
> I would somewhat love it because of the sheer meme potential.


We’ll have to wait and see, one thing AEW has been straightforward on is allowing the guys to get a little shot here and there but never completely basing storylines on or against the competition.

Either way I’ll be happy to see him use his assortment of moves and not be shackled to a limited move set, one thing I have been able to recognize is he’s a guy that’s capable of so much more in the ring.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought this was a forgettable show.



Mayhaps two below-average episodes of AEW followed by a PPV that was unfortunately mired by an attempted suicide has got me feeling generous. I honestly thought this was the best episode in at least a month and a half. The matches were, for the most part, fun. The crowd seemed to be mic'd better tonight, as well as being helped by fake ambiance which helped the overall atmosphere. Promos were pretty good, segments made sense and had good progression. Matt Hardy segment was clearly pure lip-service, but it's reassuring that he's taking time off and speaking full sentences without stuttering. Also the Rusev reveal.

The only thing I didn't like was the 1st half of the Jericho tag team match, but other than that, tonight felt like a much needed return to form and a nice little soft reset button as everyone prepares to shift in different directions.

Now watch it get a low number. For some reason the eps I dislike do well and the eps I love do average. I fear what that says about either me or the wrestling watching public.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The consensus theory is him cucking Kip.


Everyone that watches wrestling loves that shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2020)

You know, cornette was right about mjf being the babyface in the koxley match


They fixed that last night by having mjf being a massive cunt. Cant wait for thay wardlow turn


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2020)

lol @ the Corey tv show.

that's cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Everyone that watches wrestling loves that shit.


I got turned out to NTR at a young age so I'm always down with seeing a dude lose his woman in these dumbass storylines.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2020)

Wasn't watching anything on twitch for past 48 hours.

Get an alert that someone gifted me a sub to Paige's channel.  People must be gifting subs like mad there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't watching anything on twitch for past 48 hours.
> 
> Get an alert that someone gifted me a sub to Paige's channel.  People must be gifting subs like mad there.


Its a money laundering scheme


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its a money laundering scheme


what asset is the person who gifted the sub receiving?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> what asset is the person who gifted the sub receiving?


Perks that Paige has set up?

(I haven’t spent money but someone gifted me a Zelina Vega subscription.)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2020)

Good ratings for AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2020)

good!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2020)

1m and 7th in the demo, those are promising. Sorry they had to see that tag match though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Perks that Paige has set up?
> 
> (I haven’t spent money but someone gifted me a Zelina Vega subscription.)


Ahh I see.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ahh I see.


Example:  you buy 20 subs, maybe Paige will do a Zoom call with you?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2020)

Fucking a block in the g1

Okada, Ibushi, Takagi, Suzuki, Ospreay, Switchblade, Taichi, Yujiro, Cobb, Ishii.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 11, 2020)

How do you think the following would do or be booked in AEW?

Maria kanellis
Melina
Iiconics
Santana Garrett 
Mickie James 
Tessa
Liv Morgan 
Rosemary 
Awesome Kong


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 11, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> How do you think the following would do or be booked in AEW?
> 
> Maria kanellis
> Melina
> ...



Maria kanellis  - Mid card
Melina - Undercard
Iiconics - MJF level push
Santana Garrett  - Midcard
Mickie James - Champ scene
Tessa - Champ scene
Liv Morgan - Main card
Rosemary - Main card
Awesome Kong - Main card


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 11, 2020)

Mella is emmalina now


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mella is emmalina now


Mella has to say yes to anything offered to her tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Good ratings for AEW.





Kisame3rd14 said:


> 1m and 7th in the demo, those are promising..



Yeah, looks like it, finally broke 1M. Hush my mouth I guess.
They were helped out by the PPV bump and not having NXT there, but around 50,000 average viewers is still a pretty impressive jump.

Hope they don't get complacent. Now that they've breached those 7 digits, the gloves are coming off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, looks like it, finally broke 1M. Hush my mouth I guess.
> They were helped out by the PPV bump and not having NXT there, but around 50,000 average viewers is still a pretty impressive jump.
> 
> Hope they don't get complacent. Now that they've breached those 7 digits, the gloves are coming off.


I think the biggest factor was “hardygate”, if they retain those numbers next week I’ll concede to it being something else.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2020)

Fuck the Street Profits. They ruined the champions lounge.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2020)

Bayley’s explanation was good.  And her motives make sense.

she did mistakenly call herself two belts Banks though.  Lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 12, 2020)

Sami Zayn is such a fucking geek, I don’t know how he gets TV time in a major promotion.

And LMAO at SD doing a KO angle with Jeff, and Jeff really going along with it. He’s a POS for that one.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2020)

athleticism?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sami Zayn is such a fucking geek, I don’t know how he gets TV time in a major promotion.


When I see Sami playing this smarmy heel character; I am amazed that he was actually kind of successful as a babyface in nxt and during his first year on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2020)

And I think Miro is actually a goofy guy.  And he wants to do what he wants to do.  And he will be allowed to do that in AEW.  And in about a month, his value will go down.  And no one will take him seriously anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> When I see Sami playing this smarmy heel character; I am amazed that he was actually kind of successful as a babyface in nxt and during his first year on the main roster.


The kind of fans that frequent NXT are the same ones that liked 2010-15 ROH and other garbage indies, doesn’t really surprise me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bayleys first promo without Sasha didn’t do well, as I was afraid of.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 12, 2020)

Another great episode of SD, Roman’s gimmick is hilarious.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bayleys first promo without Sasha didn’t do well, as I was afraid of.


She did okay.  She did call herself two belts banks though.  Lmao.

look it won’t be as good without Sasha.  Sasha’s charisma added credibility to her reign.  Bayley has been champion for a long time.  But she was a lousy champion and she was floundering until Sasha showed up and joined her act.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2020)

I ordered RevPro UK today.  So I will check that out in a couple of hours.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I ordered RevPro UK today.  So I will check that out in a couple of hours.


Who’s the headline?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2020)

Just wanted to share something lulzy . 

Hope you bros are doing well.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2020)

Found some new nudes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

Are you kidding?  Dominik versus Seth in a steel cage?  Really?

WWE is actually trying their best to give us a good Raw tomorrow.  Because they are worried about the NFL.  But man does it really showcase how thin this show is!

Smackdown has been up and down lately guys.  But it has been light years better than Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

The Raw roster is weird.  It’s a three hour show.  Meanwhile Smackdown is only two hours.  And anyone that I think can draw a few eyeballs is on Smackdown (maybe I am only speaking for myself).  But I look at Smackdown and I see a lot of the top acts. Sasha Banks, AJ Styles, The Fiend, Roman Reigns, even Alexa Bliss has her fans.

Either Vince evaluates his talent totally different than I do.  Or Smackdown is a bigger priority than Raw.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Found some new nudes.



Who? Send me


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

Saw Dolph on commentary and instantly changed the channel.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)

Retribution confirmed members:
Mia Yim
Dijakovic


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)

The hell kind of screwy end is that?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> The hell kind of screwy end is that?


Mic got hurt, ref called it


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mic got hurt, ref called it


there was no "X" thrown up at all. It's bullshit.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)

Ref botched.
[HASHTAG]#ThunderDomeScrewjob[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

Zelina Vega.  Who has never won a match. Is it his #1 contender?

i guess they are going the route of Asuka beats everyone.  Then Charlotte returns?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

Dominik Sister checking on Murphy was good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2020)

Black dudes dio


Idk who left whote guy is


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2020)

I like the Hurt Business.  I like that they came out to brawl with Retribution.  The so called babyfaces in the locker room are pussies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2020)

WWE can’t quite figure out Keith Lee.  New entrance theme.  New ring attire every week.  Vince thinks he’s fat, so he doesn’t want him only wrestling in trunks.  But the gear they have tried so far has looked strange.

and I haven’t cared for his promos.  He sounds too much like a philosopher.  I prefer when he sounded like a killer against Kross.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2020)

Yeah last night when I watched him backstage it sounded more like a political event than a speech.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2020)

It just sounded extra phony.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2020)

Did they just turn Roman heel for the sole reason that there’s a pandemic and there will be no live audiences physically in the arena to boo the shit out of him? Lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 15, 2020)

Heels want boos bro


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Did they just turn Roman heel for the sole reason that there’s a pandemic and there will be no live audiences physically in the arena to boo the shit out of him? Lol


That’s a backwards train of thought ?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2020)

I think Roman turned heel because they have no idea what the hell to do.

One of their main storylines (dominic) appears to be because Rey turned an offer from AEW.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Heels want boos bro



I know. But Vince doesn’t want Roman to turn heel. Vince wants people to cheer and praise Roman and treat him as the true face of WWE. Lol

So deep inside, Vince gets fucked up even though Roman is doing his role properly.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s a backwards train of thought ?



Roman is a face. Vince must have had a mental breakdown when he was forced to agree with this experiment


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>


not like cornette can catch anymore heat than he already has at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2020)

I will start off with NXT.  Not into the Jurassic Express.  I change the channel when I see them.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

Tunin' in tonight.
Bucks start the night off strong by flushing $10,000 down the toilet.
Weird... could'a sworn wrestlers are typically one paycheck away from being destitute. Guess the whole VP thing pays off.

EDIT*
Great opening match. FTR continue to be arguably the best tag team in the company, Jungle Boy continues to be a great fightin' babyface, LuchaSaurus continues to be a dinosaur.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2020)

Io Shirai and Shotzi Blackheart was a good match.  I think Io fucked Shotzi up with that moonsault though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2020)

Omega isn’t good on commentary.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

Page cancelling a scoop slam into a body slam was fuckin' nuts.
I often forget how strong the dude is sometimes.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Omega isn’t good on commentary.



Probably not, my standards are low so i dunno, but I at least enjoy the story telling in the commentary. Kenny pointing out all the differences between the pace of tag team and singles matches, kinda sorta rooting for Adam but clearly not for Adam's sake, but for the sake of pointing out that they don't need each other due to him just not wanting to be a tag team guy anymore. Being super dodgy of all of Excalibur's questions.

It's nice.

EDIT*
Good whiney promo from MJF.
I'm not sure how to feel about the idea of him joining/leading a stable tho. I'll give it some time, but much like he said, I always saw him as a solo act all this time.

EDIT**
Judging from the end of Eddie's promo, it looks like they're finally gonna conclude that vague nightmare sisters storyline that was never really present on TV or went anywhere.

EDIT***
Inner Circle vs PP was a match. I liked the finish, but really it was just kinda there

EDIT****
lol, since when are Diamante and Ivalesse tight? I mean, I'd rather they be together than face each other, but I don't recall when this transpired.

Anyway, so far, we're only a minute in and I'm already liking this Rosa match more than the other two.

EDIT*****
Miro's current gimmick seems to be "Miroslav Barnyashev as seen on Insta".
This is another one that'll have to be given time. Not me, really. I kinda like him shitting around with Kipp, but I'm sure it's disappointing to those that simply wanted him to be a murderer.

Who knows, maybe he will be after the inevitable betrayal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Lmfao 

I legit thought ricky starks was a fan


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

Starks/Cage/Archer vs Mox/D'Arby/Hobbs is fucking _cash money_.

Super excited to tune in next week for that match alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lmfao
> 
> I legit thought ricky starks was a fan



Scared the shit out of me for a split second. 
Then I remembered that this show is recorded.

I bet they counted on that reaction too given what happened at All Out. He was in the same spot and everything.

EDIT*
Fuck me that slingshot spot. 
FUCK ME, THAT SLEDGEHAMMER SPOT
*FUUUUCK ME, THAT ROOFTOP SPOT

EDIT***
These guys are nuts agreeing to this fight,
First hardcore match I've seen in a long time that feels like a deadass fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 16, 2020)

This street fight has bo business being this good

Jesus fuck


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

FUUUUUCK ME THE BACK OF TRENT'S HEAD!

--------

So we just Attitude Era now?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 16, 2020)

*ORANGE FUCKING CASSIDY WITH THE FUCKIN' CHAIN I POPPED IN MY LIVING ROOM

-----------
*
Trent's mom with the new van 

Trent's mom with the bird


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 16, 2020)

Kinda mad orange cassidy came out

But it makes sense


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2020)

What the hell are you guys have been watching?

Sounds like porn lol


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> What the hell are you guys have been watching?
> 
> Sounds like porn lol



4 sweaty men ended up bloody after doing a bunch of risky stuff inside of and on top of several cars in front of an audience.
Eventually one of the men's mom came to help clean up some the mess left behind when they were done.

It was nuts!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> 4 sweaty men ended up bloody after doing a bunch of risky stuff inside of and on top of several cars in front of an audience.
> Eventually one of the men's mom came to help clean up some the mess left behind when they were done.
> 
> It was nuts!



Need to see that lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2020)

Nxt uk is back!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2020)

What the hell?  This Russian guy is going to face WALTER???


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2020)

Wolfgang!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Nxt uk is back!



Already? Huh I thought we had a bit longer.
Will check out later.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 17, 2020)

Just realized brandi comes out the heel tunnel


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2020)

Brandi has been acting like a heel with her action figure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2020)

I will give wwe some credit.  I see what they are doing with Roman and Jey and it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2020)

That video narrated by Heyman about Roman’s family was gold.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2020)

Zayn’s ring gear sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> That video narrated by Heyman about Roman’s family was gold.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Zayn’s ring gear sucks.


At first, I thought so as well but now I think it’s a good look for a commie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2020)

Big E was good last night.  And why was he good?  He got serious!


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Big E was good last night.  And why was he good?  He got serious!


Indeed


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2020)

wow they actually acknowledged Umaga!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 20, 2020)

Sign guy Dudley >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sammy Guevara


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder that this happened


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Gold.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

The Hurt Business is the only group to stand up to Retribution?  Smh.  Weak babyfaces on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Who tf is the small white guy in retribution


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2020)

Lee the only one that can make Drew look small and weak.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


>


wwe need to get over the bane dark knight rises mask already


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> wwe need to get over the bane dark knight rises mask already


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2020)

Yay bell bottoms


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

I think Mickie will win.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2020)

Bootylicious


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

Ricochet.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Lmaon@ these guys fighting in jeans.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Wtf what kind of storyline is this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Wtf what kind of storyline is this.


Its Eddie 0 clock

This is a throwback to a storyline in the 90s


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

Seth is still fucking with the Mysterio family?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its Eddie 0 clock
> 
> This is a throwback to a storyline in the 90s



This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2020)

LMAO

Eddie is the Father


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Wait do they have one of his eye socks blocked out for the eyeball storyline? 

 .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Wait do they have one of his eye socks blocked out for the eyeball storyline?
> 
> .


Yes.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2020)

Yo wtf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 21, 2020)

Booooooo

They went the lamest way possible


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2020)

Rey should have Becky come out and tell Seth you ain't the Dad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

The Messiah is disgusting.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

Lana through the table!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2020)

Lana in two straight weeks being put through a table is hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2020)

Clash of Champions is a really strange card.  Champions against weak challengers.  And rematches galore.  I’m not sure there is a point to this event tbh.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 22, 2020)

the throw shit at the wall and see what sticks method


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Who the fuck are these jobbers ripping off Watchdogs 2 and watchdogs Legion?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


>



Bane Ambrose wearing a gask mask but the eyelids are open n exposed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sometimes I just watch Dark to see how goofy and indyriffic the gimmicks are.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2020)

Zelina Vega vs Asuka has been moved to the pre-show.  Yikes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Zelina Vega vs Asuka has been moved to the pre-show.  Yikes.


Nobody could beleive zelina beats asuka

This is richochet vs brock at the suadi show


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2020)

i actually think this was the worst raw I have ever seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2020)

Man this Ben Carter guy is the truth. 


Glad to have late night Dynamite right now


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Is Brandi supposed to be a face? Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

I actually think Lana is a better wrestler than Brandi.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i actually think this was the worst raw I have ever seen.



Those mid 90s raws are still the worst.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2020)

RIP Joeseph "Animal" Laurinaitis


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> RIP Joeseph "Animal" Laurinaitis


 aw fuck


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

In other news, Archer went into business for himself and got COVID.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

I didn’t know his name was Laurinaitis.  That shocked me.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Show starts off with Miro debut

Rusev looking good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Rusev lookin real girthy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Miro against either of these people is a mismatch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Miro against either of these people is a mismatch.


Thats the point

Dominating win


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Miro against these jobbers for his debut match? Fuck off.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

That was an okay match.
Went longer than it probably needed to however, and JR botched the finish.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Did Miro get hurt?  And why was he selling for Kiss?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Did Miro get hurt?  And why was he selling for Kiss?


Im glad I didn’t witness that garbage


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Did Miro get hurt?  And why was he selling for Kiss?



Hard to say, I thought it was a work, but it didn't play into the match at all.
As for the Sunny thing, everyone sells for him. He's not seen as the jobber to management as some would like him to be for whatever reason, so he tends to get a lot of offense.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Kenny’s buttplug fell out again.  Making a lot of stupid faces.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm not used to Uno in a singles setting, so I'm curious as to how this one's gonna turn out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hangman’s graphic “apparently sticking with the long pants”


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Omega trying to pop himself by shitting on Knox.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hangman and Uno with the best in ring match on dynamite in weeks? Wow that was old school.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Cassidy shouldn’t be wrestling every week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cassidy shouldn’t be wrestling every week.


PPVs only. His stock will never recover to the level it was immediately following the PAC match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Brodie should have won already.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

This match is sloppy as all hell and Brodie never commits to the follow through when his opponents dodge/reverse, makes him look slow and incompetent as a worker.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Not good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

He dead


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Pretty good match near the end

CODY BACK?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

My man has been gone for 3 weeks and needs to have a surprise return? Cut it out codeman.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

This piece of shit, Cody.
I love and missed yo' overindulgent ass.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Cody Rhodes rockin' the Robbie Rotten (rip)
Lookin' fresh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

“What kind of man let’s his girl post Instagram thirst traps” Brodie with the hard face turn for me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Matt Hardy has channel changing heat with me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Hardy’s new shirt lmaoooo


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

"IT WAS JEFF!"
lol, this fan.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

This is the longest promo ever.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Cassidy using the same angle as Cassidy for a match next week.
Not sure if I like that, especially so soon after the blow-off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

I could do without that segment


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Best Friend's weird-ass terminology is over with me.

....heh, "weenies".


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

...is Diamante(sic?) the worst wrestler on the women's roster...?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...is Diemante(sic?) the worst wrestler on the women's roster...?


She’s light years ahead of Brandy and Nyla.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> She’s light years ahead of Brandy and Nyla.



Brandy totally, yeah. Forgot about her.
Nyla... I dunno man, Nyla's subpar but I don't recall seeing her miss as many spots as Diamonte does or look as sluggish.

Though as always I'll submit that I have limited knowledge, as my only experience with both is this show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Chris and MJF savin' this show.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...is Diamante(sic?) the worst wrestler on the women's roster...?


Definitely not.  They think she is one of their best.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Brandy totally, yeah. Forgot about her.
> Nyla... I dunno man, Nyla's subpar but I don't recall seeing her miss as many spots as Diamonte does or look as sluggish.


Nyla’s matches are much more choreographed than others, they give her very little room for improv. If you notice her multi woman matches she almost always finishes the high spot sequences. And no matter who the opponent her strikes look like shit.

From what I’ve seen today I think both Diamante and her partner looked completely unaware of Shida’s moveset. If you noticed they were able to sell much more realistically for Rosa because it looks like they had a higher level of familiarity with her move set. I have only seen those girls as of the tag tournament but never did they look as lackadaisical as today.

100% speculation though.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t know his name was Laurinaitis.  That shocked me.



Yeah he was John's older brother.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

I know Kingston has enough money to update his CAW journeyman attire.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

Kingston sellin' for Mox, but there's no mistakin' that sound... Eddie goin' IN with those chops and making the poor guy look like he's got babby arms.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

This feels like an Americanized NJPW match.

EDIT*
Daaaaaammmmmn... so disappointed with that length.
Were it not for time remaining I feel like that match could've gone another 5 or 6 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Wrestlers having multiple ways to finish a match always goes over


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2020)

What a ending

Ricky fuckin starks

So many storylines


----------



## Shirker (Sep 23, 2020)

This match feels like it's leading to 6 man tag attempt 2, but D'Arby and Starks are already booked for next week. Poor Hobbs. 
His chance will come another day

----------------------

Anyway, main event was great, if short; love how despite Archer missing, they already had a storyline built in for that one. Good stuff. Also Cody return was fun. Other than those two things and a couple bright spots in a couple of the matches, this show was the definition of average. Not their worst, but it didn't have a lot going for it.

Part of me wonders how much the Archer situation had to do with it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t know his name was Laurinaitis.  That shocked me.


His brother is Johnny Ace, and his son was a big time linebacker at OSU and then went on to play for the rams.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2020)

T-BAR

MACE

SLAPJACK

All of them future legends in the business.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Sep 24, 2020)

Can I reach the brass ring with a name like Knuckle Steel?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 24, 2020)

T-Daddy in the building


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2020)

If someone was born on July 24th they'd be one of those Jacks from Tekken


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 24, 2020)

Machete Blowfish, kinda sounds like one of those megaman X bosses tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone have an idea of why Stephanie sold so much of her stock? Not really a great time to do so.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Anyone have an idea of why Stephanie sold so much of her stock? Not really a great time to do so.


People that sell that many shares have to file a claim something like 6-9 months prior to making the sale. She probably intended to sell while they were at their peak which was right before corona. The original number reported is false as well, she sold roughly 3% of her shares(2.5m).


----------



## melonsoda20 (Sep 25, 2020)

Manny making fun of Retribution

EDIT: Dunno why I can't link twitch clips here, but the link is:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> People that sell that many shares have to file a claim something like 6-9 months prior to making the sale. She probably intended to sell while they were at their peak which was right before corona. The original number reported is false as well, she sold roughly 3% of her shares(2.5m).



Ohhh I c.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Tegan nox blew her 3rd fucking acl


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 25, 2020)

I heard Lana getting harassed every week by putting herself through a table by hippos 

That Vince pettiness is top tier


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2020)

Alexa Bliss is fucking losing it.  She should be avoided in that women’s locker room.  She is crazy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tegan nox blew her 3rd fucking acl


Are you serious?  Time to hang it up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Are you serious?  Time to hang it up.


She got written out with a knee injury becuase she has a real knee injury


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2020)

She already isn’t the same wrestler she was three years ago.  She can’t afford another major setback.  Really.  She should retire if her acl is gone.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2020)

Can we keep Roman heel for the next 2-3 years?  Heel Roman has been gold pretty much since his murder spree at the end of Summerslam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

The last thirty minutes of Smackdown were great.  Some of the rest of the show was lazy, rematches galore, and nonsensical booking.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Can we keep Roman heel for the next 2-3 years?  Heel Roman has been gold pretty much since his murder spree at the end of Summerslam.


They actually made the Uso/Roman feud work.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Sorry Matt Riddle.  You need to get that girl you had an affair with out of your life.  I think she has affected your push.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Corbin vs Riddle was good tbh.  I enjoyed the match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sorry Matt Riddle.  You need to get that girl you had an affair with out of your life.  I think she has affected your push.


 Nah they were still with him after the allegations, they stalled it when Roman returned. I can’t find it now but there’s a clip of him on WWEs watch along where he reacts to romans return “there goes my push”.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

I actually want Uso and Roman to main event.  It’s the fresh match up.  I feel like I have seen a ton of Drew and Randy already.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Smackdown isn’t perfect.  But why is it so much better than Raw?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown isn’t perfect.  But why is it so much better than Raw?



Maybe Vince sleeps over the weekends starting from 6pm eastern on Friday?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

I do think smackdown has more talent that people actually want to see; despite being a shorter show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2020)

Maybe being on FOX, they feel incentive to put more effort into it? Or maybe heel Roman is just that good at being the glue that holds a show together.



Rukia said:


> I do think smackdown has more talent that people actually want to see; despite being a shorter show.



Heck, maybe being a shorter show is a large part of it. I think HHH is on record essentially saying that the only people left that pushes this 3 hour shit is USA becuase they don't have the talent required to do anything other than depend on an established brand to keep them afloat (I might have added that last part)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Even when AJ as the IC champion and the golden role models were the glue of the show.. it was better.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown isn’t perfect.  But why is it so much better than Raw?



Two hours, better lighting (LOL- I honestly think the dark red puts people to sleep).

I think both shows are in bad need of reform. They should format shows by the match type. Submissions match. No DLQ match. Cage Match. Ten minute singles match.

I don't think anyone cares, or believes, the bs stories they come up with.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Two hours, better lighting (LOL- I honestly think the dark red puts people to sleep).
> 
> I think both shows are in bad need of reform. They should format shows by the match type. Submissions match. No DLQ match. Cage Match. Ten minute singles match.
> 
> I don't think anyone cares, or believes, the bs stories they come up with.



Yes, red light is what has an effect on people that makes them sleepy.

Blue light has the affect that wakes people up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Maybe being on FOX, they feel incentive to put more effort into it? Or maybe heel Roman is just that good at being the glue that holds a show together.


Roman definitely puts it over the top but they’ve been on fire since after mania. I think the answer is either it being on FOX or my conspiracy that Pritchard is only booking SD and Vince is still very hands on with Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Yes, red light is what has an effect on people that makes them sleepy.
> 
> Blue light has the affect that wakes people up.



I think another problem with is that it's a universe too. It seems to just exist in it's own bubble. Maybe they could integrate celebrities/live performances into the show, but not with whacky concepts that no one believes, such as a celebrity guest host.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2020)

Thoughts on Fiend & Bliss vs Kross and Scarlett ?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Thoughts on Fiend & Bliss vs Kross and Scarlett ?


Bray doesn’t seem to have chemistry with big guys, I’m not astute to Scarlett’s in ring prowess, is she safe and can she bump? Alexa needs to be handled with kid gloves and if Scarlett is able to handle the workload then I guess it would be ok.

I’m sure the build would be great either way.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bray doesn’t seem to have chemistry with big guys, I’m not astute to Scarlett’s in ring prowess, is she safe and can she bump? Alexa needs to be handled with kid gloves and if Scarlett is able to handle the workload then I guess it would be ok.
> 
> I’m sure the build would be great either way.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Thoughts on Fiend & Bliss vs Kross and Scarlett ?


Good television feud, bad wrestling match. Probably.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2020)

alexa vs roman.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> alexa vs roman.


someone said he's gonna superman punch her back to her senses.


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2020)

[HASHTAG]#PreyForJey[/HASHTAG]



Rukia said:


> alexa vs roman.



the tribal chief doesn't have time for possessed bitches


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Not a fan of Roman being a tweener on social media, but that chronicles episode was fire.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I hear both the women’s tag match and the Smackdown women’s match are off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

If these matches are canceled it is disgraceful that wwe feels no obligation to be transparent and acknowledge that they are canceled.  WWE.com and twitter still pretending that they are happening.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I like that the kickoff show made fun of Retribution.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Kickoff show confirmed that these matches are canceled.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Why did the kick off show bury Apollo Crews?  How is he supposed to get over as a babyface when the announcers talk about him this way?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Smackdown tag match moved to the kick off.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

The members of these teams work really well together, I’ve enjoyed this mini feud.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

That was the best match from Cesaro and Nakamura and the Lucha House Party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Zelina and Asuka won’t be that good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Who is this bald contrarian fuck, he just said Randy is a better wrestler than Rock, has he never seen the Rock bump?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Some dork with a podcast.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Pyro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

I’m cool with who ever wins, I’m disinterested in all of these characters the same.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Sammi got larger boos than AJ during the intro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Jeff used to be the coolest shit ever 15-20 years ago, dressing like that at his age today comes off as strange.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sammi got larger boos than AJ during the intro.


He needs a new theme


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He needs a new theme


And gear.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

And so does Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And so does Roman.


I believe they said he is getting a new theme and going shirtless tonight, they’ll unveil the appearance of the new character tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Sami should always be on the same brand as KO.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Jeff Hardy is out for at least 5 minutes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sami should always be on the same brand as KO.


I agree in the sense that they are basically worthless without each other, but then I’d have to see them get more tv time and that’s not ok with me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I enjoyed the match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice to see Samoa Joe.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Why is a match between Asuka and Zelina competitive, is this AEW?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

It was better than I thought it would be tbh. Not sure it did anything good for Asuka though.  More like an attempt to make Zelina relevant.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

What is Apollo  doing on the main card


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Ricochet looks like a chump valeting for Apollo Crews.  I hope for his sake that he’s joining the Hurt Business.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What is Apollo  doing on the main card


He’s lucky to be in a program with the Hurt Business.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

thst zelina asuka match went 3 mintues too long


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Should be the end of this feud.  Hopefully.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

I forgot lashley was using the master lock, match was alright.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I don’t care about this rematch.  I do think there will be a title change though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

It seems like this feud has been going on forever


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I think I saw an X for Garza.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think I saw an X for Garza.


So that’s why we had the odd finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Rukia why are you replying to yourself?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuck, even the women aren’t selling chair shots anymore?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone remember when a simple chair shot would be the end of the match and someone out to the point they'd need to be carried out?

Or how if a chair was wrapped around a body part it meant the person was out for 1/4 - 1/2 a year?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

The gear Sasha was wearing was sexy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice.  Jey and Roman main eventing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

The new champ, Randy Orton.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Big show is still around?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Randy’s prints are all over this story layout and terrible pace, I feel like this could be used to treat an insomniac.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Randy’s prints are all over this story layout and terrible pace, I feel like this could be used to treat an insomniac.


Randy does like slow and methodical.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

"Orton is leaking but not the way that im used to"


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Now it's Captain Charisma.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I love Christian.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Not sure if this is now making McIntyre look weak or not having all these people attacking Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Orton has been cheated in this match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just happy Drew keeps the belt, ngl I thought the story went well but I personally just can’t with Randy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

I hope this feud is over.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Ok I have no complaints about Flair driving the ambulance.  That was pretty much good closure.

So Roman new theme and look tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Time for passion of the uso


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Maybe get a good nearfall or two.  Sell like a friend and make Roman look like a million bucks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

50% correct, Damn


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Cole: Heyman has managed winners for 20 years?

So Vince, Heyman wasn't managing winners on your network in matches back in the late 80s?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

This actually reminds me of a Brock Lesnar vs smaller man fight.  Brock dominates, the smaller guy gets a few minutes of offence in.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2020)

I was expecting a 1 sided beating


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Reigns low blowed? Lmfao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

I like where this is going


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Piping in this is awesome.  WTF Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

This has to end (not tonight but the story line) with The Rock.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> This has to end (not tonight but the story line) with The Rock.


I’m sure it will at WM if crowds return.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

And that was uncomfortable for all the right reasons as well.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m sure it will at WM if crowds return.



That's what I am thinking too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2020)

Roman is the tribal chief.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2020)

Heyman selling it in the end like he'd unleashed Doomsday onto the WWE and realised he can't control him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2020)

The less charismatic Usos in a main event WWE title match against Roman of all people 

Wtf 2020 lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ok I have no complaints about Flair driving the ambulance.  That was pretty much good closure.
> 
> So Roman new theme and look tonight?



I have a complaint with his old crazy ass driving the ambulance in a short distance....


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Roman is a bigger star than anyone in aew or wwe.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2020)

He’s the only full time draw in wrestling period


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Noooooooo.  Randy vs Drew is continuing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

The 24/7 title nonsense needs to stop.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Roman is a bigger star than anyone in aew or wwe.


He has 5 years of main even push behind him


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Really bad Raw so far imo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

I don’t want a draft.  Just maneuver a handful of guys and gals around.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2020)

Dominick is not the father story line.  I have one thing to ask.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Seth Rollins is an asshole!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

That punch was snug


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Mandy vs Lana in that match was ugly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

watch this match.  And in particular watch when Lana and Mandy are in the ring together.  Really brutal, ugly stuff.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2020)

Ref puts himself in swinging range of being hit by Blacks back swing in a punch.

Gets hit by blacks back swing

Ref calls for DQ.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Lmao.  This stupid ref DQ’d Aleister Black.  : lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> watch this match.  And in particular watch when Lana and Mandy are in the ring together.  Really brutal, ugly stuff.


Holy shit i missed that


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Ref puts himself in swinging range of being hit by Blacks back swing in a punch.
> 
> Gets hit by blacks back swing
> 
> Ref calls for DQ.


I thought that was hilarious tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Why was the female ref in the way when Gulak threw Tozawa out of the ring??


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2020)

Dom turning heel with murphy turning face in a few weeks?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Dom turning heel with murphy turning face in a few weeks?


It seems like it.  Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Should Candice win the title at Takeover?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Should Candice win the title at Takeover?


Hell no


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Robert Roode.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hell no


No? What if they want to move Io up?  What if they just want to change the dynamics on nxt?  It seems like they have been doing something storyline wise with Candice.

Io has been running out of challengers.  They probably do want to do Io vs Rhea again at some point.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No? What if they want to move Io up?  What if they just want to change the dynamics on nxt?  It seems like they have been doing something storyline wise with Candice.
> 
> Io has been running out of challengers.  They probably do want to do Io vs Rhea again at some point.



Why would you want to curse Io by moving up?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No? What if they want to move Io up?  What if they just want to change the dynamics on nxt?  It seems like they have been doing something storyline wise with Candice.
> 
> Io has been running out of challengers.  They probably do want to do Io vs Rhea again at some point.


Yeah they want Rhea to beat io

I think johnny is gonna beat preist and then help candice win the belt later


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

If Rhea beats Io. It means Rhea still isn’t getting a call up.  Is that the plan?  To keep her in nxt forever?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Why would you want to curse Io by moving up?


I assume someone needs to get called up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If Rhea beats Io. It means Rhea still isn’t getting a call up.  Is that the plan?  To keep her in nxt forever?


They fucked her the first time

So they want to make sure when shes called up its with all the momentum possible. That charlotte run hurt everybody involved


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I assume someone needs to get called up.



Well there's retributio..... Oh I mean Dead on arrival.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2020)

2/10 Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2020)

From the sound of it, there’s no way Raw and Smackdown are both produced by Pritchard. Someone is secretly producing one of the two.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2020)

These vignettes are pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Mandy vs Lana in that match was ugly.



Vince still out there killing Lana? Lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2020)

This guy would be getting stone cold pops if the audience was around.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2020)

It doesn’t seem like CM Punk has any friends in the wrestling business.  The Rock seems to like him though.

And his wife has a lot of friends.  so his relationship to wrestling is a strange one.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It doesn’t seem like CM Punk has any friends in the wrestling business.  The Rock seems to like him though.
> 
> And his wife has a lot of friends.  so his relationship to wrestling is a strange one.



If I were Roman I don't think I could be friends with punk either.  Especially after Punk's tell all interview likely did more than anything else outside of not being Daniel Bryan in sabotaging his relationship with the more hardcore fans.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2020)

That suplex was absolutely perfect


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2020)

First time seeing Big Slow doing a kip up lol

Can Kevin Nash do the same?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> First time seeing Big Slow doing a kip up lol
> 
> Can Kevin Nash do the same?


Curtis Axel can’t do the suplex.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Curtis Axel can’t do the suplex.



Do you want Curtis to dislocate his spine? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

career over


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 30, 2020)

Candace gonna get buried then?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Candace gonna get buried then?


Candance was never beating io. She doesnt have a strong of wins goinf into takeover. She just has the battle royale and some jobber squashes








Aew starting hot


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

Just hopping in, but have had the show on in the background while i run errands.

D'Arby vs Starks was wonderful. I appreciate that Allen took most of the match. I don't know enough about wrestling psychology to know whether or not that was a good idea, what i do know is that for as talented as the dude is, he doesn't get a lot of chance to show it, because he sells to big guys all the time. That match was fun, and Starks continued to do damn good while working with him.

Good way to kickstart the show. Hope they can keep it up tonight. It's not exactly a stacked card.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Cody.  Changes channel.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

I love this fucking ham.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Brandi shouldn’t be taking out men.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Brandi shouldn’t be taking out men.


Especially when last time she tried that shit they just caught her because she weighs 90 lbs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Lmfao the young bucks are scum


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

2 things

1. I dunno who the fuck are the face and heel in this FTR v YB feud.
2. The heck's going on with Nick...?? Alverez spoke on how we didn't see him last week and i thought he was just reading into it too much, but they straight up avoided showing him after "he" attacked someone.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

The Young Bucks are better as heels since they are so unlikable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

I don’t know why Hangman is being portrayed as an alcoholic.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

I mean, in storyline, i don't know why he wouldn't be.

At first he drank as an act of defiance, then an act of solidarity with his fanbase and now the dude's horribly depressed, which... i mean, same, but there's no real reason so far that the drinking gimmick would go away just because the belts did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

FTR always has some of the best matches on every show.
I dunno who actually puts their pivotal spots together, but whoever it is needs a pat on the back and a stiff raise, because it's always so well done and fuckin' smoooov.


EDIT*
That was a good finish, even if it sorta required you to turn your brain off a bit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Scorpio sky needs a fucking belt

[HASHTAG]#ReachForTheSky[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Jericho shouldn’t wrestle every week.  Just exposes that he has lost a step.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

PP are not my favorite wrestlers or characters on this show by *any* stretch of the imagination, but I do find a certain amount of charm in just how much _unapologetic_ Zoomer energy they exude. Sammy too now that i think about it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Adam Cole vs Austin Theory is the better match right now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm enjoying this match more than i thought i would, ngl

Actually... it's sorta more enjoyable than 2 of the OJ matches, which is fuckin' weird all things considered.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

FTR are the fuckin' best.
Best Friends are the fuckin' best.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

Orange Cassidy is wrestling again?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd watch an entire episode of nothing but segments of Jericho and MJF interacting. Deadass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Mjf and wardlow gonna kick out jerocho and hager


Mark my words


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

Bryan Cage vs Will Hoss.


This one better not get ruined by Corona


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2020)

It doesn’t make sense for Santana and Ortiz to be okay with Jericho and Hager going for tag team gold.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

You think so? I sorta see as how there's always a 3rd wheel or people that miss out in a faction when belts are tossed around, ie New Day or SCU or Aces and 8's (I think. I dunno if they ever had gold).


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

Why's a referee cutting a good promo...?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Butcher was my 2nd choice thought for sure it was penta


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

Once i saw Penta and Fenix was out there with Kingston, it pretty much confirmed they weren't in the match.

For some reason i never considered Butcher, tho. Not complaining, love this guy.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

That was a really good episode.
Those typically use to be a dime a dozen, but AEW's been going through these weird peaks and valleys recently. Let's hope they're over whatever's ailing them and they can keep an actual momentum going again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

9


Shirker said:


> Once i saw Penta and Fenix was out there with Kingston, it pretty much confirmed they weren't in the match.
> 
> For some reason i never considered Butcher, tho. Not complaining, love this guy.


My odds were Penta > Butcher > Fenix > Blade

I had butcher as second because his style matxhes up with mox well


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That was a really good episode.
> Those typically use to be a dime a dozen, but AEW's been going through these weird peaks and valleys recently. Let's hope they're over whatever's ailing them and they can keep an actual momentum going again.


Taped episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 30, 2020)

Good point


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2020)

I didn’t get a chance to watch Dynamite yet but on social media I seen that they gave a referee mic time, and it really makes me sad to see they’re going this far bush league.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2020)

It was a good promo, tbh. And all it really lead to was more heat between Kingston and Mox.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2020)

Shirker said:


> It was a good promo, tbh. And all it really lead to was more heat between Kingston and Mox.


Let me preface by saying I don’t mean to be condescending at all, why do you believe Kingston is a viable contender for the AEW world championship?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Let me preface by saying I don’t mean to be condescending at all, why do you believe Kingston is a viable contender for the AEW world championship?


Hes not. But mox is going to exist after he drops the title

This is future story building

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Let me preface by saying I don’t mean to be condescending at all, why do you believe Kingston is a viable contender for the AEW world championship?



Because he nevah tapped! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jokes aside I don't.

 But like Zhen said, AEW is in a perpetual state of setup, like, all the time. This was one of those situations, and Kingston & Mox just play off each other pretty well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Rukia !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy bday @Rukia


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday my man! @Rukia


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2020)

Happy birthday @Rukia!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2020)

Which Rukia are we birthday celebrating?   I nerd to know so I can get the correct shovel. 


Seriously though hope you had a good one Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2020)

Kevin Owens is hosting Alexa Bliss on the KO show tonight?  What happened to the brand split?

the good thing about this is Vince doesn’t seem to come up with smackdown plans an hour before the show starts.  So there is that.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens is hosting Alexa Bliss on the KO show tonight?  What happened to the brand split?
> 
> the good thing about this is Vince doesn’t seem to come up with smackdown plans an hour before the show starts.  So there is that.



The draft happening very shortly so I doubt it matters.  Plus it could start a Bray vs KO or Black if Black attacks KO

Also Vince is still trying to claim he owns every wwe wrestler,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2020)

I have return, so what did I miss in my absence?

Damn mobile, fuck my return.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2020)

Roman heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2020)

Owens is turning heel!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Roman heel turn.



Desperate times means desperate measures I take it then.   Anyway, it would seem I got a bit to catch up to.  Didn't even know Assasination Classroom was airing on Toonami. 

Also my appearences here will be a bit sporatic in the coming months.  Got the right eye fixed enough but will probably be needin caterax surgury due to the procedure done to it, then I have to get the left eye fixed as well.  A lenghty road of recovery ahead for me but I at least got some OOP anime to view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 2, 2020)

hey guys I'm back.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 2, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> hey guys I'm back.



Took a break as well.   Got a lot of catching up to do for Toonami.  The retinal hemoraging is under control and to one eye drained an fixed, just wating til early November before the other eye goes under the same procedure.  So how has AEW been doing contdnt wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2020)

@Lord Trollbias Kevin Owens is turning heel dude.  The Fiend got him with the Hurt glove.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Took a break as well.   Got a lot of catching up to do for Toonami.  The retinal hemoraging is under control and to one eye drained an fixed, just wating til early November before the other eye goes under the same procedure.  So how has AEW been doing contdnt wise.


It's been solid. Had the arrival of Miro and Kenny and Hangman are officially done as a tag team and the Elite are dead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2020)

The top stuff in WWE is better than the top stuff in AEW right now.  But that is with 7 hours of content.

And out of that 7 hours; 5 hours are absolutely terrible.  Just watch Smackdown if you insist on wwe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The top stuff in WWE is better than the top stuff in AEW right now.  But that is with 7 hours of content.
> 
> And out of that 7 hours; 5 hours are absolutely terrible.  Just watch Smackdown if you insist on wwe.


Yea  i was gonna say only heard good things from Smackdown lately.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Yea  i was gonna say only heard good things from Smackdown lately.


There is apparently a draft/shakeup next week.  So Vince will probably poach and ruin smackdown.

It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> There is apparently a draft/shakeup next week.  So Vince will probably poach and ruin smackdown.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted.


he can't help himself though. He's screwed Smackdown like twice when it was a better show than Raw event though he owns both shows. I always found that weird as hell.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias Kevin Owens is turning heel dude.  The Fiend got him with the Hurt glove.


Heel KO is money

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2020)

Will fox allow him to fuck over Smackdown too much though?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Will fox allow him to fuck over Smackdown too much though?


Well they're already under contract so yeah he'll still do it. I mean he's fucking over USA network by not having NXT on tuesday where they have more viewers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Will fox allow him to fuck over Smackdown too much though?


No because both Raw and SD have the talent, so it doesn’t matter who they get. What’s made SD so good over the past few months is whomever has been booking.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 3, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Well they're already under contract so yeah he'll still do it. I mean he's fucking over USA network by not having NXT on tuesday where they have more viewers.



I don't think they care too much.
If Meltz's speculations are anything to go by, USA might be just as snippy about AEW getting too big as Vince is.
After all, both channels are hot ass because they've no idea how to make compelling TV, but one of them has a leg up due to the crutch that is WWE. Once TNT get themselves a worthwhile crutch, they no longer have the bragging rights, and therefore leverage, of being a top 5 cable network on TV or whatever. It's a scary thought for the untalented.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> No because both Raw and SD have the talent, so it doesn’t matter who they get. What’s made SD so good over the past few months is whomever has been booking.



This is mostly true.
Tho part of me feels like losing Roman will hurt worse than we're giving it credit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 3, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This is mostly true.
> Tho part of me feels like losing Roman will hurt worse than we're giving it credit.


That’s true, ratings were slipping despite them having a good product before Roman’s return.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't think they care too much.
> If Meltz's speculations are anything to go by, USA might be just as snippy about AEW getting too big as Vince is.
> After all, both channels are hot ass because they've no idea how to make compelling TV, but one of them has a leg up due to the crutch that is WWE. Once TNT get themselves a worthwhile crutch, they no longer have the bragging rights, and therefore leverage, of being a top 5 cable network on TV or whatever. It's a scary thought for the untalented.
> 
> ...


TNT has a crutch already. It's called NBA basketball .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

So Kairi is working for WWE again but in a role of promotional supporter In Japan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So Kairi is working for WWE again but in a role of promotional supporter In Japan.



More power to her if she is taking on a promotional role for WWE and help get the to have a foothold in the Japanese wrestling market.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> More power to her if she is taking on a promotional role for WWE and help get the to have a foothold in the Japanese wrestling market.



She was backstage at Stardom event too.  Maybe she's there to see if they can get a working relationship.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> She was backstage at Stardom event too.  Maybe she's there to see if they can get a working relationship.



Historically speaking haven't those types of relationships usually last about a year.  I recall WWE in the late 80's to early 90's and WCW in the mid 90's tried some cross promotional partnership that went nowhere within a year.  Hell didn't TNA in the early to mid 00's fuck up a cross promotional partnership is New Japan as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Historically speaking haven't those types of relationships usually last about a year.  I recall WWE in the late 80's to early 90's and WCW in the mid 90's tried some cross promotional partnership that went nowhere within a year.  Hell didn't TNA in the early to mid 00's fuck up a cross promotional partnership is New Japan as well.



WCW lasted a few years.  There was even an extension of the nWo out there.  Fake Sting spent most of his time out there and was more popular in japan than real sting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> WCW lasted a few years.  There was even an extension of the nWo out there.  Fake Sting spent most of his time out there and was more popular in japan than real sting.



Heard about that.  Didn't the WWE use the Fake Sting image as part of the promotional art on their release of Sting's dvd.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Desperate times means desperate measures I take it then.   Anyway, it would seem I got a bit to catch up to.  Didn't even know Assasination Classroom was airing on Toonami.
> 
> Also my appearences here will be a bit sporatic in the coming months.  Got the right eye fixed enough but will probably be needin caterax surgury due to the procedure done to it, then I have to get the left eye fixed as well.  A lenghty road of recovery ahead for me but I at least got some OOP anime to view.


glad to have you back. what anime is your set from this time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> glad to have you back. what anime is your set from this time?



Catgirl Nuku Nuku.   Seeing you are using two series for your sets.  Avatar from Miami Guns and Sig is from Puni Puni Poemy.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heard about that.  Didn't the WWE use the Fake Sting image as part of the promotional art on their release of Sting's dvd.



They had him on the back cover of the dvd for sting.

Middle image


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 4, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Catgirl Nuku Nuku.   Seeing you are using two series for your sets.  Avatar from Miami Guns and Sig is from Puni Puni Poemy.


yep the one girl in puni puni poemy that couldn't stop bouncing


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> TNT has a crutch already. It's called NBA basketball .



All the more reason to keep AEW from getting a solid foothold.

NBA is only a few months out of the year. Imagine them having a show that does the consistent mid-mills all year round, AND basketball.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

Is no one watching Takeover?

EDIT*
Priest/Gargano was lit. Good way to open up the show so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2020)

Vince for sure will transfer Roman back to Raw and change the Universal title to red again for continuity purposes 

Vince will also fuck up Hurt Business because he's racist af.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

lol, the ending of this Dream/Kushida match
Dream's clearly getting punished, but milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't remember Swerve looking like this...

Did he put on some muscle? Change his hair?
Either way, I like the look


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 4, 2020)

Gargano household in shambles


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Toni Storm is coming to nxt.  Hopefully she can get her career back on track.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh.  And Ember Moon.

damn.  Bad news for AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

Ember Moon


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

Congrats Ember moon on your promotion to nxt


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Good.  Io and Rhea needed some fresh challengers.

some of the other women should be put into teams and shipped to smackdown and raw in the draft.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

Is Sasha commentating for the Spanish announcers?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2020)

Damn I can't watch tn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Is Sasha commentating for the Spanish announcers?


That looks like her.  I doubt it though.  Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Finn Balor did a great job selling a war.  Or he is really hurt.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2020)

So they're really going with UE face turn


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

Fish and Strong will go heel.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2020)

That was a damn damn fine match with a damn damn fine finish.

Pretty good show tonight, a couple okay matches notwithstanding.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2020)

The cruiserweights are good.  But I don’t care about them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2020)

heard Halloween havoc is back.........probably first time I'm skipping Dynamite over NXT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2020)

Shirker said:


> All the more reason to keep AEW from getting a solid foothold.
> 
> NBA is only a few months out of the year. Imagine them having a show that does the consistent mid-mills all year round, AND basketball.


yeah but they could also be doing near 800k consistently and have the mill for Raw though


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Toni Storm is coming to nxt.  Hopefully she can get her career back on track.



Toni Storm will be the next Paige.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> yeah but they could also be doing near 800k consistently and have the mill for Raw though


NXT is counter programming, WWE doesn’t have a desire for them to grow a dedicated audience, the entire objective is to dissect overall viewership from AEW. 

If this were a real war, think of NXT as the initial bodies thrown to impede progress of the enemy. WWE gains nothing by putting NXT on it’s own because it’s gold standards are the priority.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> NXT is counter programming, WWE doesn’t have a desire for them to grow a dedicated audience, the entire objective is to dissect overall viewership from AEW.
> 
> If this were a real war, think of NXT as the initial bodies thrown to impede progress of the enemy. WWE gains nothing by putting NXT on it’s own because it’s gold standards are the priority.


I get it but I just think at this point I dont see AEW ever growing big enough to put fear in Vince. He should just focus on earning more for him and USA net instead of hurting two shows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I get it but I just think at this point I dont see AEW ever growing big enough to put fear in Vince. He should just focus on earning more for him and USA net instead of hurting two shows.


WWE is growing as a brand in direct contrast to overall wrestling viewership declining(oddly enough). If WWE was to gain viewership while AEW coexists that could lead to direct expansion for AEW. I’m assuming that the goal for Vince is to deprive his brand of complete growth in order to starve off its parasite(AEW). If you take into account the booking of Raw and SD over the past 10-15 years it’s entire goal is to monetize a limited and direct consumer, while not expanding the product as a whole, which then leaves the entire business less desirable. Entirely a defensive strategy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Main event update

Finn broke his jaw and Kyle broke a couple teeth


Talk about working fucking snug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyone that loses on Raw tonight.. speculate that they are going to smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Welp time to see what happens tonight on the Blunder Dome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Well Borton with the narrationi of what happen last week....... what did happen last week anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Six woman tag.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Borton with the narrationi of what happen last week....... what did happen last week anyway.


That was really boring!  100% agree!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Mandy sucks as a babyface.  Dana Brooke should have been fired earlier this year.

why is Asuka still fighting Zelina?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Ah fuck, Lana out means the channel gets changed.  Well it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

I want to see Lana tbh.  Will she be put through another table?  Who pins her this week?  There is a reason to be curious:


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Well at least I can take comfort that the NGE TV series and two films are finally getting a BD release next year in the states that will include the ADV and Manga Ent. dubbing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

I love how they are using Lana lately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I love how they are using Lana lately.



I take it that's because she is being used as a scapegoat for what going on with Twitch and any third party interactions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Ah that farce of a show know as the Draft is happening soon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2020)

What did i miss in the first 30


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> What did i miss in the first 30


Lana through the table!

A terrible women’s match.  And a boring Orton promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> What did i miss in the first 30



Borton exposition then lost conciousness when Lana and Dana came out to "wrestle".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Ricochet is a horrible promo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2020)

Holy fuck

They boomed us


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2020)

Good for Mustafa Ali.  I don’t like anything about Retribution.  But this is a great opportunity for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE is growing as a brand in direct contrast to overall wrestling viewership declining(oddly enough). If WWE was to gain viewership while AEW coexists that could lead to direct expansion for AEW. I’m assuming that the goal for Vince is to deprive his brand of complete growth in order to starve off its parasite(AEW). If you take into account the booking of Raw and SD over the past 10-15 years it’s entire goal is to monetize a limited and direct consumer, while not expanding the product as a whole, which then leaves the entire business less desirable. Entirely a defensive strategy.


Hmm makes sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2020)

So the take away from last night was Ali now leads a stable.   So discount Predator and Bane have joined forces with an unmasked Sub Zero to bring down the hierarchy of WWE corperate and they ane their band of Kick Ass 2 villian extras will riegn terror on anyone that stands in their way.     I really don't give a fiddler's fuck unless this is going to lead to Chloe Mortez reprising her role as Hit-GIrl and having a sex scene done in the middle of the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2020)

lmao!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lmao!



Wait Vince thought people in the UK would want to watch Fury in a wrestling match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

So tonight is 30 years of Jericho tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Intereting, Hobbs against Cage to start the show off.   So big haas vs big haas to get the crowd going.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Hobbs's brother.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Love a hoss fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Ok, I'm impressed with both Hobbs and Cage.  Man you know if they were in WWE Hobbs would be in New Day and Cage would be spooged upon by Vince in the back.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Pretty good match.
Hope to see more of Will Hoss


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

TANAHASHI APPEARANCE!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

This should be an interesting tag match.  FTR vs Hybrid 2.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

NJPW mention by Archer... holy shit, is it happening...? Was Meij the problem the whole time?!

EDIT*
Young Bucks turning their backs to the TV while still trying to watch it. Who _does _that?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> NJPW mention by Archer... holy shit, is it happening...? Was Meij the problem the whole time?!
> 
> EDIT*
> Young Bucks turning their backs to the TV while still trying to watch it. Who _does _that?
> ...


Im too hyped . AEW was holding this in their backpocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

FTR wins in a fun match.  But damn that splash a few minutes earlier looked painful.


And the Bucks becoming more of the assholes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Hotdog shirts on sale when?    So FTR vs Best Friends next week.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

I didn't like the WWE-style visualization of the "Weenies" joke


...but they sorta saved it at the end by explaining that they only really did it because they're so-called "Comedy backyarders", so in the end I ended up liking it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Wonder how much Lars and SImmons were paid to be part of that congrat video towards Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Me guess Gene Simmons probably went cheap as he is still probably paying off Shonen Jump for when his kid was caught plagurizing Kubo's Bleach a few year back.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Me guess Gene Simmons probably went cheap as he is still probably paying off Shonen Jump for when his kid was caught plagurizing Kubo's Bleach a few year back.



.....wut..?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

So will Ultra Instinct Cody be ably to pull of a victory against Broly Lee in this Dog Collar Match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Hope Brodie beats the shit outta cocky Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> .....wut..?



His son tried to get into the graphic novel/comic business by "creating" his own series but people who read his project thought is seemed very similar to a series in some way.  Turns out he was literally copying panels from Bleach and claiming it as his own.  Word got back to VIz then back to Shonen Jump.  You can pretty much guess what happen there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> His son tried to get into the graphic novel/comic business by "creating" his own series but people who read his project thought is seemed very similar to a series in some way.  Turns out he was literally copying panels from Bleach and claiming it as his own.  Word got back to VIz then back to Shonen Jump.  You can pretty much guess what happen there.



At least chose a better series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Blood blood every where


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Shit that was brutal.  So Cody regains his title back.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Cody straight up saying he's staying babyface and getting cheered for it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Holy shit, Orange vs Cody for the TNT title  next week.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Cody straight up saying he's staying babyface and getting cheered for it.


Thinking he turns next week on a face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

So Big Swole vs Deeb.   Wonder is Deeb can get a decent showing from Swole tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Big Swole vs Deeb.   Wonder is Deeb can get a decent showing from Swole tonight.


Hoping so cause it seems Swole might get a title shot next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Cool, so Deeb got a decent showing from Swole.   Wonder is she can do the same for Baker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Mox's finest promo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, so Deeb got a decent showing from Swole.   Wonder is she can do the same for Baker.


Red Velvet got it last week so it's possible.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Mox just straight up implying that next week is the end of the road for him. Not sure if i'm ready for a new champ yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

So the Demo God vs Uncle Fester now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Fucking Keving Smith, where in the hell is my He-man cartoon continuation on Netflix you promised.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Mox just straight up implying that next week is the end of the road for him. Not sure if i'm ready for a new champ yet.


Not so sure. Kenny is still beating Mox but at Revolution.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Ultimo Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Some big names on here tonight. Holy shit . Kiss, Metallica , etc.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Jericho spending his anniversary like he's spent most of his career... getting the fuck kicked out of him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

Hmm, Luthor showing he has more in his move set.  So Jericho wins tonight but MJF out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 7, 2020)

The fuck is this SNL ending and Jericho was doing it all.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

I really didn't wanna chuckle at that credits sequence, but I did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2020)

Loool that credit sequence


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Pretty solid episode, the first solid _live_ episode in about a month.
Ended a little bit on a flat note, but that was mostly because the Taima chat hyped me into thinking something else was gonna happen after Jericho's match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2020)

I liked the women’s main event on nxt.  Ember looked rusty to me though.

And the eclipse finish was hella predictable.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I liked the women’s main event on nxt.  Ember looked rusty to me though.
> 
> And the eclipse finish was hella predictable.



Ember was wrestling tonight?
Nobody told me.


Will have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Ember was wrestling tonight?
> Nobody told me.
> 
> 
> Will have to check it out tomorrow.


Ember teamed with Rhea against Dakota and Raquel.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2020)

@Gibbs


----------



## Shirker (Oct 8, 2020)

Just heard Dexter Lumis is officially back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs


I know some of those people

Wow thats weird


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm gonna get joked on (rightfully so ) for being  a Mox mark, but this line made me tear up a bit


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2020)

Renee is back with WWEfoxco hosting the smackdown preshow


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs


The guy with the tattoo on his right arm looks cool, the rest look like shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2020)

I see one sexy woman and a bunch of average joes.

good luck to them.  I don’t really feel that wwe needs more people though.  Even with the cuts from earlier this year; a lot of people disappear for months and months sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs



Hmm, so Brandi Lauren finally made the cut as part of the new recruits.   Wonder if she is ok with giving up her YT channel and other social media outlets to VInce and the WWE.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Gibbs



meh,
They look like a group of people you can find working at a Target?
Maybe a generic gym...
what I am saying is.
no star power.
The guy with the full sleeve looks kinda cool.
But the rest look like normal every day ppl

I want to see Larger than Life People.
WWE is entertainment
it needs cool looking people.
Look at these guys.
They look legit.
Imagine Razor Ramon as a cashier or something?
Can Kevin Nash help you find that item you are looking for?
Can you imagine Hulk Hogan insisting you upgrade your cellphone plan?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> meh,
> They look like a group of people you can find working at a Target?
> Maybe a generic gym...
> what I am saying is.
> ...


Razor ramon was a jobber before he decided to ape scarface

Al pacino gifted that man a career


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Razor ramon was a jobber before he decided to ape scarface
> 
> Al pacino gifted that man a career




Yes I know some people can enhance their looks.
Like Husky Harris for instance...
But Look at this guy.
He looks damn cool.



Johnny Nitro was/is also a Jobber,
he looks cool. 



Most of these new modern wrestlers are lame, based on looks alone.
they don't have a nice marketable look.
Some look pretty cool..(Most are old generation tho)
Orton, Brock, Roman are the most marketable.
yellow is main event
Blu is mid card, 
X is not marketable
I think AJ looks x10 better than when he was in TNA
Has a unique marketable look.



vs no future.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Do you remember what drew mac looked like in his first wwe run before he got fired

Compare that to now

People need time and resources to develop. Not everbody can be 280 lb 15 year old brock lesnar


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

Please keep Roman, Sasha, Alexa, and the Fiend on Smackdown.  I really don’t want to have to watch Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Do you remember what drew mac looked like in his first wwe run before he got fired
> 
> Compare that to now
> 
> People need time and resources to develop. Not everbody can be 280 lb 15 year old brock lesnar



He looked good.
He was straight up the chosen one lol.



You can see,
This guy gonna be huge.
He looks like a star.
Yes I know they can upgrade their looks but there is only so much you can do.
Lets see.
Austin used to look lame.
Turned to stone cold.
Dwayne looked lame too. Turnt to rock.
These recruits look too generic.

Surely wwe can cast interesting/marketable people.?

Im gonna have to go with Vince on this..
Aesthetic physique sells.





Use vikings like this not the not aesthetic types


----------



## Shirker (Oct 9, 2020)

...the people this hobby attracts....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Please keep Roman, Sasha, Alexa, and the Fiend on Smackdown.  I really don’t want to have to watch Raw.



Agreed but RAW is going to be wanting a ratings grab and this is Vince we are dealing with.  Either Roman or Wyatt end up on the red brand.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

Just give up on Raw.  Put all of your efforts into Smackdown.  And get a contract offer from Fox the next time the Raw contract is up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2020)

Didn't USA spend a bit to keep RAW on their channel for some time more.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't USA spend a bit to keep RAW on their channel for some time more.


The Raw contract is for a lot of money.  They are actually paying more than Fox.  But WWE will just screw up Smackdown during their quest to fix Raw.  We all know it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 9, 2020)

God damn, woods looking jacked


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

Sasha staying on Smackdown.  Good.  Just keep Bliss and Fiend there now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Razor ramon was a jobber before he decided to ape scarface
> 
> Al pacino gifted that man a career


Most of the best wrestling gimmicks are plays on pop culture, regardless of that gimmick being a closer rip than most at least Scott Hall looked like a grown man that can whip some ass at the bar. 

These guys look like they play D&D and have PTSD from being bullied in highschool. Wrestling needs more bullies and less victims.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

Razor Roman would probably be my favorite in 2020.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> God damn, woods looking jacked



5'9 - 5'10



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Most of the best wrestling gimmicks are plays on pop culture, regardless of that gimmick being a closer rip than most at least Scott Hall looked like a grown man that can whip some ass at the bar.
> 
> These guys look like they play D&D and have PTSD from being bullied in highschool. Wrestling needs more bullies and less victims.



He is saying,
Scott Hall was a jobber and didnt have a nice look.
He looked pretty Menacing even b4 he was Razor Ramon
Ginger Undertaker looks menacing too.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Razor Roman would probably be my favorite in 2020.



Pretty much any other post Hogan era, Razor Ramon would have been a world champion.  If Hall could remain sober that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

what’s not to like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 9, 2020)

Lars fucking sullivan


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lars fucking sullivan



He wasn't future endeavoured?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> 5'9 - 5'10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to pull a picture from that era too, he looked amazing with the pornstache even while he was a jobber.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2020)

Damn New Day got split.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2020)

Why did New Day come back and immediately win the tag titles?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why did New Day come back and immediately win the tag titles?



I guess as compensation for splitting up since how vocal they've been to be against it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Sounds like an uneventful draft.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

Imagine using a draft pick on Dana Brooke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Imagine using a draft pick on Dana Brooke.



Hard agree....and hard funny.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

Maybe it’s a rib by wwe?  An inside joke?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

Kevin Owens vs Bray Wyatt.  This was an @Jake CENA dream match!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rollins on SD??? Yes please, I never have to watch Raw again.


Edit: lmao they really had Big E take a shot at Batista for stashing the inhalers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

Jericho is crying that Cornette rightfully pointed out that his match against Luthor and the featherweight was a terrible match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2020)

Smackdown was phenomenal again, The draft got rid of almost every dork to Raw bye bye Miz, Morrison, Kofi, Xavier. Happy to see they kept Ricochet as well. If KO and Sami are sent to raw I don’t think I could be any happier for wrestling.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is crying that Cornette rightfully pointed out that his match against Luthor and the featherweight was a terrible match.


To be fair

Jericho wanted lance storm, and that would have been a sick match


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rollins on SD??? Yes please, I never have to watch Raw again.
> 
> 
> Edit: lmao they really had Big E take a shot at Batista for stashing the inhalers.


I know.  I’m worried though that they are going to blow it on Monday


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kevin Owens vs Bray Wyatt.  This was an @Jake CENA dream match!




I absolutey guarantee you guys that none of them would dare suplex each other


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

The Fiend “let him in”.  What does that mean?  Are Alexa and the Fiend recruiting Kevin Owens?  Are they building some kind of new Wyatt Family?  I don’t really get it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2020)

I want to get the briefcase off of Otis.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Fiend “let him in”.  What does that mean?  Are Alexa and the Fiend recruiting Kevin Owens?  Are they building some kind of new Wyatt Family?  I don’t really get it.



The Obese Family. They need to swap Alexa with Nia Jax tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

If I heard right, WWE now has possession of all of their talent's social media accounts and all monetary earnings from them now go directly to the company.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I heard right, WWE now has possession of all of their talent's social media accounts and all monetary earnings from them now go directly to the company.


class action lawsuit in the making


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> class action lawsuit in the making



Would agree but this is the WWE we are talking about here.  High chances are Vince probably has his ass covered by having the talent resign revised contracts that give the company the right to do it as of immediate.  Plus if I heard correctly of podcast and news articles that have been reporting on this, the most affected are the lower card and not the top earners.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 12, 2020)

Vince has made talent sign new contracts and the talent that are using their WWE names should have known better anyway, this is a closed case. 

As for Paige, she should stop delaying her eventual move to onlyfans and see if WWE would have the gall to explain to investors why they take money from a porn site.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

I am a big Eva Marie fan.  I am pleased that she might be back soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Vince has made talent sign new contracts and the talent that are using their WWE names should have known better anyway, this is a closed case.
> 
> As for Paige, she should stop delaying her eventual move to onlyfans and see if WWE would have the gall to explain to investors why they take money from a porn site.



Sad but true.  This shit started because some of the talent were using their WWE licensed names to build up their social media pressence for monetary reasons without company permission and Vince caught wind of it.  Now the party is over and what was suppose to be treated as a hobby in now part of the job.


As for what you said about WWE and onlyfans, they take money willingly from Saudi Arabia, a region that finds out somebody is gay their ass goes flying off a roof.  I don't think they'd have a problem taking money from a site where someone takes it in the ass willingly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 12, 2020)

Now that you say it, you’re right, they have no problem taking money from any source.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Look.  It’s a low bar.  But I am expecting raw to be better tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Look.  It’s a low bar.  But I am expecting raw to be better tonight.



I'm expecting Lana to be put through a table again as penance for having a sponsor on her Instagram........ and for her hubby being in a rival company.

Wonder if the same fate will happen to the red head from the new recruits, she is in a relationship with Janelle.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Janela?  She is in a relationship with Janela?  Really?  Why???


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

And yeah.  Lana has to go through a table tonight.  I definitely want it!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Lmao.  Lars!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lmao.  Lars!



I take it the news got out about his tweets towards a married yoga instructor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Janela?  She is in a relationship with Janela?  Really?  Why???



Because hot girls love beta guys.  I mean that was a staple in 90's to mid 00's anime.




I mean look at these girls here and then look at the guys they fall for.

On a p ersonal note, I hate using Hinoki as an example but honestly her guy is literally the poster boy of what a beta guy looks like.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it the news got out about his tweets towards a married yoga instructor.



to WWE’s credit.  They are the land of infinite chances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> to WWE’s credit.  They are the land of infinite chances.



I take it Jeff eats the loss to make Lars look good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it Jeff eats the loss to make Lars look good.


Maybe punish Lars for the news?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Time for Raw is Bore.     So night two of the "draft".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Elias is on the draft board?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Time for Raw is Bore.     So night two of the "draft".


Why is Orton coming out???


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Orton has cooled off.  He was hot a couple of months ago.  Now he’s ice cold.  Bad booking has played a role.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Well time to see what ass pulls Vince will try tonight for a ratings pop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Orton has cooled off.  He was hot a couple of months ago.  Now he’s ice cold.  Bad booking has played a role.



None shall be larger than life in the E anymore, Vince decrees.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

I don’t know.  Drew has been okay.  But I can’t name a good segment or feud he has had this year tbh.

Not as good without Brock to prop him up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Spouting stats now is meaningless, Orton.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Claymore Country?  What a stupid shirt!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Don’t break the table.  Save it for Lana.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

That made Randy look like a chump.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Fake cheers for Steph, only fitting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Sami Zayn might be a champion.  But Smackdown is stupid if they draft him in the first round.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Ah USA having a Shades of Garbage marathon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Boooooo.  I hate Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Bray's on Raw.  Maybe he'll shift over from KO to Black.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Vince stealing good acts from Smackdown to fix Raw.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

"Twist and turns in every round"  Fiend teased to Raw early, Street Profits had to leave because SD is without tag belts, Bayley stays because Raw already has a women's champion, ect.  Yeah twist and turns.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

That Charlotte pick was a waste of a pick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

The crowd reaction does not match the pumped in sounds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Didn't the WWE extend their stay in the ThunderDome for another month?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't the WWE extend their stay in the ThunderDome for another month?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

The Seth Rollins farewell segment makes no sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The Seth Rollins farewell segment makes no sense.



Ratings ploy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Aleister going to Smackdown.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

So Owens with the win.  Guess the feud is over.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Miz TV.  Gag.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Riddle to Raw...... isn't that because guys like Rollins doesn't want anything to do with the guy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Matt Riddle a shocking pick.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Strowman back to irrelevance moving to the show without Roman, the only wrestler that got him over.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Riddle seemed like a 5th round pick at best.   Shocked to see him this early.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Twist and turns my ass.   About to tune out to work on Halloween sets for this month.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Keep the mic away from Dana here.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Why, Nattie?  Why?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

Don't fuck with Dana lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Fuck sakes, end this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Dana Brooke is the hardest reclamation project in the wwe.  I can’t think of anything terrible she has done recently.  But it’s hard to forget all of the mistakes she made when she was Charlotte’s protege.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Also the word winning does not associate with all the talent in the ring, that includes Miz and Morrison.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

oh God


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh no.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

Enhancement talent are enhancement talent, Morrison getting his paycheck tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

They need to unify the tag belts.  Stop fucking around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

And I'm done.  Trading of the belts, did they have an elementary student write this segment.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Someone should be fired for that tag team title swap.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Damn.  Sasha and Alexa on separate shows.  That’s not what I wanted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2020)

For fuck sakes, drafting and keeping said organization that was performing acts of terroism on Raw........... is VInce high, is he smoking shit!?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah.  Why would they draft Retribution?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Jeff challenges them to a triple threat tag match?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

I would have AJ win.  Keith Lee and Drew need opponents and Drew has already beaten Lashley.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I would have AJ win.  Keith Lee and Drew need opponents and Drew has already beaten Lashley.



Keith Lee already has his feud in place with Braun.  AJ should win I agree.  Jeff should be there to enhance talent and Rollins doesn't need the win right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Rollins is leaving the territory.  He has no chance of winning.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

On the other hand.  Jeff Hardy is going to lose to Lars on Smackdown.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Seth selling the knee better than when Rollins had to sell his knee week in and out for about 2 years.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Elias is a heel again?  He changes more than the big show.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Elias is a heel again?  He changes more than the big show.


Hardy put Elias on the shelf.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Stephanie having an orgasm from looking at the draft cards.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

She's back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Lacey Evans over Nakamura and Cesaro.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Who will pin Lana this week?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

I wonder who will win the women's battle royale.  I think Alexa should be the one.  sister abigail Alexa might be the only one who could realistically beat Asuka.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2020)

best promo rick ever cut


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder who will win the women's battle royale.  I think Alexa should be the one.  sister abigail Alexa might be the only one who could realistically beat Asuka.


I don’t think Alexa needs the belt right now tbh.

she can do a short little feud with Nikki Cross first.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> She's back


Do you think maybe Lana and Eva are going to be tag partners?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

I like this twisted Bliss.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think Alexa needs the belt right now tbh.
> 
> she can do a short little feud with Nikki Cross first.



Is nikki going to raw?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Well first pick answered that question


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Is nikki going to raw?


I would expect so.  But maybe they have other plans for Alexa and want to pretend her and Nikki aren’t connected?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Roode needs to get the hell away from Dolph.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

So if they do Raw vs Smackdown (vs NXT) for survivor series this year how long will it take for Big E to forget he's best friends with Kofi and Woods?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Roode needs to get the hell away from Dolph.



James Storm should arrive.  Knock out Dolph and share a beer with Roode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

When is Ronda coming back?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

“Ziggler can’t believe it”.  He has never won a match with a ddt.  Try nothing but roll ups.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> When is Ronda coming back?


Rumble?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Ricochet copying uncle Eddie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Titus got drafted?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Weird round.  Jobbers drafted.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

What if Rhea Ripley shows up tonight and is in the battle royal.

Rhea vs Asuka would be fire.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

I like Asuka.  But it’s weird for her to be on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> What if Rhea Ripley shows up tonight and is in the battle royal.
> 
> Rhea vs Asuka would be fire.


I’m really scared that Charlotte might win.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

In a twist, Zelina Vega will win.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

I could also see Bianca Belair winning too


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2020)

r truth, tozawa and titus drafted

andrade not drafted


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2020)

lana and tables name a better duo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Love seeing Lana go through a table.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

Wait alexa was supposed to be in the battle royal yet wasn't there.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Vega didn’t come out either I don’t think.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 12, 2020)

lol.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Lol Lana.  As soon as they said it was next week.  I knew it was a low stakes title match.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2020)

I honestly thought she went over the top ropes at the start.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I honestly thought she went over the top ropes at the start.


Maybe she did?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

They are determined to not give Asuka a good title reign right now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Raw picked Lana over the Riott Squad.  Who is in that draft war room?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Lana on Raw talk mentioned divorcing twice this year.  And she mentioned moving here from Russia.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2020)

RUSSIA


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2020)

Who drafted Mojo Rawley?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2020)

Have they broken up New Day yet?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

Andrade is like the one free agent after tonight.  No one wants him.

And it’s just a fact.  Without Zelina, he is doomed.

Charlotte is on Raw.  But if he’s lucky, he will go to Smackdown.  Zelina is there.  Rey Mysterio is there.  It’s the best spot for him.

i wouldn’t be surprised at this rate if he put a mask on and joined the Lucha House Party!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

I don’t know who the Fiend can feud with on Raw.  I think Bray doing a funhouse skit makes a lot of sense.  And Alexa can beat the fuck out of Nikki Cross for a few weeks.  But I don’t know what to do after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Saw clips for the last hour of Raw.  So Lana wins the battle royal despite being put through a table.  And that's Asuka's next opponent.  Then I noticed that Asuka was on commentary for the match then ended up backstage watching the match, and looked like a fucking grimlin about to scratch the TV by her constant moving poster.......... Vince has to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know who the Fiend can feud with on Raw.  I think Bray doing a funhouse skit makes a lot of sense.  And Alexa can beat the fuck out of Nikki Cross for a few weeks.  But I don’t know what to do after that.



Maybe.....mmmmmmaaaaaaayyyyyyybe he is going to feed with Drew. Or Keith Lee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Dabba Kato........another big man project by VInce but I guess losing in Fight Club lite to Braun Stowman didn't do that much damage to him.......so let me put the nail in the coffin for you all.

Beaten by a stick of a child...... and fear of heights.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw clips for the last hour of Raw.  So Lana wins the battle royal despite being put through a table.  And that's Asuka's next opponent.  Then I noticed that Asuka was on commentary for the match then ended up backstage watching the match, and looked like a fucking grimlin about to scratch the TV by her constant moving poster.......... Vince has to go.


They need to get the belt off of Asuka.  They clearly don’t know what to do with her.  Putting her on commentary to speak in Japanese?  Who thought that would be good?  It’s okay if she is a heel, but she clearly isn’t intended to be a heel right now.  Put the belt on Bliss, Shayna, or some other heel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dabba Kato........another big man project by VInce but I guess losing in Fight Club lite to Braun Stowman didn't do that much damage to him.......so let me put the nail in the coffin for you all.
> 
> Beaten by a stick of a child...... and fear of heights.


Dabba Kato been in the pc for 5 years


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dabba Kato been in the pc for 5 years



Well now he at least has a credit in a film.  A WWE produced, sponsered, ect film.  A film I was forced to watch to appease my nephew because he is a fan of the WWE as off current.  Was a fan of AEW until he saw Sonny Kiss wrestle, and I'm not kidding on that one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now he at least has a credit in a film.  A WWE produced, sponsered, ect film.  A film I was forced to watch to appease my nephew because he is a fan of the WWE as off current.  Was a fan of AEW until he saw Sonny Kiss wrestle, and I'm not kidding on that one.


Lmao

Ask if he likes golddust


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well now he at least has a credit in a film.  A WWE produced, sponsered, ect film.  A film I was forced to watch to appease my nephew because he is a fan of the WWE as off current.  Was a fan of AEW until he saw Sonny Kiss wrestle, and I'm not kidding on that one.



Show him Velveteen Dream lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lmao
> 
> Ask if he likes golddust





Jake CENA said:


> Show him Velveteen Dream lol



Don't be sick, I don't want to ruin his childhood that much.





Plus why stop at Golddust when Black Reign is a thing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

Lana through the table!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana through the table!



Yeah probably after the execution carried out by Asuka via favor to Vince.  They might have you think Lana is getting a push by having her win the battle royal but then Bart Gunn got a push a well for winning the Brawl for All.  Yeah, pushed into a match with Butterbean then knocked the fuck out.   Joshi style going to be on full display next week as Lana is in year one of a five year prison sentence probably getting early parole days before her release so she serves out a 3 month non compete sentence as well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14 did Monday portion of the draft make Smackdown worse for you?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah probably after the execution carried out by Asuka via favor to Vince.  They might have you think Lana is getting a push by having her win the battle royal but then Bart Gunn got a push a well for winning the Brawl for All.  Yeah, pushed into a match with Butterbean then knocked the fuck out.   Joshi style going to be on full display next week as Lana is in year one of a five year prison sentence probably getting early parole days before her release so she serves out a 3 month non compete sentence as well.


I saw Raw talk.  I wonder if Vince is actually trying to turn Lana babyface here?

comical if he is.  Lana is someone who will never be able to turn babyface.  Never.  Not in WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw Raw talk.  I wonder if Vince is actually trying to turn Lana babyface here?
> 
> comical if he is.  Lana is someone who will never be able to turn babyface.  Never.  Not in WWE.



Nah, that shit storyline with Lashley will have lasting effects on her character for years to come.  Plus as long as Miro gets TV time on AEW, Lana will be paying the price on Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 did Monday portion of the draft make Smackdown worse for you?


It certainly did, I was almost ok when it was just the Fiend that was moved to Raw and Profits to SD but they ended up poaching the talent. Like I said before SD is fine because I know secretly they have a different booker than Raw but man it hurts to look at the roster now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

I agree.  Lots of people I don’t want to watch are now on Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2020)

I will watch NXT tomorrow for Toni Storm.  Hopefully they have a good plan for her.  She has had a really wasted year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will watch NXT tomorrow for Toni Storm.  Hopefully they have a good plan for her.  She has had a really wasted year.


I mean

not like anybody had a choice in that


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I mean
> 
> not like anybody had a choice in that


Per-Covid i thought she was kind of floundering.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I will watch NXT tomorrow for Toni Storm.  Hopefully they have a good plan for her.  She has had a really wasted year.



Xavier Woods has some good plans for her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need to get the belt off of Asuka.  They clearly don’t know what to do with her.  Putting her on commentary to speak in Japanese?  Who thought that would be good?  It’s okay if she is a heel, but she clearly isn’t intended to be a heel right now.  Put the belt on Bliss, Shayna, or some other heel.



Alexa can beat her and then sit on her face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Alexa can beat her and then sit on her face.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

YO


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2020)

I mean if Suzuki gun told me to win I'd win even if booked to lose.  The last thing I'd want is to get a beat down from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I mean if Suzuki gun told me to win I'd win even if booked to lose.  The last thing I'd want is to get a beat down from him.


Suzuki still mad that Mox beat him earlier this year. 

Now he wants Lance to kill him. RIP MOX


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

I read that Toni Storm is wrestling tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Suzuki still mad that Mox beat him earlier this year.
> 
> Now he wants Lance to kill him. RIP MOX



We'll have your funeral set up for Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> We'll have your funeral set up for Saturday.


Much appreciated. Knowing Suzuki its both real Mox and his fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Well lets see how tonight's anniversary show goes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Shida vs Big Swole?  No thanks.  Big Swole has had some terrible matches recently.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Hard to believe it's been a year.
Hope tonight's show is good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Starting with tag titles


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

So tag title match to start off the show.   Should be interesting to see which team to set the pacing.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Tony with the fond memories of AEW and it's debut back in the 90s.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

That top rope back drop was prettyyyy~


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

You know Cornette will have mixed feelings on this match.  He sings FTR's praises yet hates the hell out of Best Friends.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Best friends have been leveling up lately.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Was that a botch or was i not paying attention. I don't think Tully actually interfered to cause that near fall...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Was that a botch or was i not paying attention. I don't think Tully actually interfered to cause that near fall...?


He tripped him but just barely


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

DDTs, DDTs, DDTs everywhere.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Best friends have been leveling up lately.



I dunno why, but they seem like they've been REALLY motivated lately.
They've always been solid technically, but there's an energy in their matches lately that I hadn't really seen in the past, which is ironic all things considered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Welp, i thought we were going to get a NJPW count out save spot, but I guess FTR are better than that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Scummy FTR at it again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

RIP arcade cabinet.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

That finish was good on paper, but it was a bit on the sluggish side at parts, as if one of them was misstimed.

Still, that was a good, solid, basic tag team match. Good way to start the show. Best Friends once again puttin' in work. FTR great as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> RIP arcade cabinet.


Miro got revenge at least


----------



## Aesima (Oct 14, 2020)

Late as fuck.. but I'm happy to see a Monty Brown cameo, We need more Montys and less of everything else.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

I take it the One Up machine was Miro's, then I have no problem with this beat down.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

YOOOOOO I am *down* for a Best Friends vs Twitch buds feud.

Battle of the Millennials.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I take it the One Up machine was Miro's, then I have no problem with this beat down.


Although shame FTR isn't the one getting it for calling DND a video game


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey look at that, it's the match that Miro should have had on his debut.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Although shame FTR isn't the one getting it for calling DND a video game



Well have you every played a DnD arcade game.  Shit eats your quarters if you don't know what to do.  Plus I recall they were offered on the PS store a while back for digital purchase.  Missed the boat on that one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Dammit Miro should have said You break my shit I break you.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Game cabinets are fucking expensive... Miro's reaction is justified.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Game cabinets are fucking expensive... Miro's reaction is justified.


Yea gonna agree. Poor Miro


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well have you every played a DnD arcade game.  Shit eats your quarters if you don't know what to do.  Plus I recall they were offered on the PS store a while back for digital purchase.  Missed the boat on that one.


Actually didnt know DND had an arcade game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Hey look at that, it's the match that Miro should have had on his debut.



But what about diversity and representation that is Sonny Kiss and Jenella.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Its Le schampione MJF you prick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Actually didnt know DND had an arcade game



Two to be percise.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> But what about diversity and representation that is Sonny Kiss and Jenella.



You're barking up the wrong tree with that one since i never gave a shit about them being pushed. 

That said, yeah they should've ate shit that night. If they want to do something with Sonny, which they clearly do, maybe don't put him in a debut match with someone who's supposed to be a monster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

MJF got the coat size wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Jericho sucking in his stomach when MJF is complimenting him is the type of subtle comedy that wrestling doesn't have often.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Lol Jericho hates animal planet


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

MJF admits to being a predator...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

MJF to the Inner Circle so he can usurp the crown from Le Champion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> MJF admits to being a predator...



*calls FBI*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

The last time Jeicho had a steak dinner, he lost his championship belt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Lmao poor Tony


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Steak Dinner next week huh?
Thank goodness Y2J isn't champ anymore. No belt to lose at the restaurant.

EDIT*
ninja'd by Placid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Why are we watching Tony getting waxed on TV.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

OC vs Cody huh? Will we see heel Cody?


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

I missed Britt bullying Tony.

...could've done without the waxing skit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

The Britt Baker experiment need to be canceled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Britt Baker experiment need to be canceled.



If given the choice, would you rather have this or a Sonny Kiss match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Here comes Triple C


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

He went back to blonde, dropped the Ultra Instinct back to Super Sayain.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If given the choice, would you rather have this or a Sonny Kiss match.


Lmao, you’re trying to put me through two different kinds of hell. I guess I’d take this Baker garbage.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Watching this AEW year recap in the tiny screen during this commercial and fuuuuuuck....

This show needs a fuller crowd. Broken record i know,but I'm just now noticeing that the post-COVID shows are also shot way differently as far as lighting and camerawork. Too bright and loud looking while sticking to similar, tight camera shots due to being afraid of shooting empty seats in the arena, as opposed to the more subtle, sports-like feel, wider angles and sweeping shots of the old days.

Fuck... why does this country have to be so retarded? We could be mostly over this shit by now.



PlacidSanity said:


> He went back to blonde, dropped the Ultra Instinct back to Super Sayain.



Shame. I liked Cody Black. Oh well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Austin Theory is really good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Lel OC said he wouldn't lock up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

I see why OC has never locked up in AEW...


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

....Cody's _so damn good_.

It's been 3 fucking minutes of nothing happening and OJ already feels as novel as he did before the repeated singles matches these past few weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Candice Lerae vs shotzi blackheart about to start.  Candice almost certainly will win with interference from Indi Hartwell.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I see why OC has never locked up in AEW...


Doesn’t know how to lock up, doesn’t know how to run the ropes, doesn’t know how to throw a punch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Meh, Dark Order was ejected.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Dark Order was ejected.


I guess we're still getting Brodie vs Cody part 3


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Darby getting a shot at FG? I guess it's smart for him to do it a few weeks away to study Cody


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Doesn’t know how to lock up, doesn’t know how to run the ropes, doesn’t know how to throw a punch.


He throws the best superman punch in the business


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Cody's bad neck got him hearing voices.
This feels like like a match and more like a torture section that he's not even sure he wants to deliver.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

Time to go home, JR has started passive aggressively shitting on OC again.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2020)

I want this match at Survivor Series

Asuka vs Io vs Charlotte/Sasha


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh shit clock is running


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I want this match at Survivor Series
> 
> Asuka vs Io vs Charlotte/Sasha


I dont think Charlotte is gonna be back in time


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

*ORANGE, GET ON HIS ASS!!!*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I want this match at Survivor Series
> 
> Asuka vs Io vs Charlotte/Sasha


Really?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Well damn, they went the time limit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Missed it by a sec


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Guess Sammy vs Matt goes on


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

bro


end this fucking sammy angle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Holy shit, Sammy not done until Matt is dead.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

Yooo they’re really going to let Sammy kill this grandpa on live tv?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> bro
> 
> 
> end this fucking sammy angle


Matt probably wants finish it . Still should be ended though ....this feud is cursed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Good women’s match on nxt.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Matt is gonna fucking die on live national television


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hopefully they save Sammy and Matt for Full Gear so there can be a match in that card with some heat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Fucking Silver


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Who am i rooting for in this damn feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

So Bucks going full heel here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who am i rooting for in this damn feud.


Root for John Silver.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Deeb got a decent showing out of Swole becuase she's been a trainer as well as part of the talent so she knows how to work with a green opponent.  Don't know if Shida can do the same.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Root for John Silver.



Doesn't that team have a decent following of fans that make them a crowd favorite.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

Now is a good chance to lower your tv volume, Swole’s idea of selling is wailing like she’s being stabbed after every back bump she takes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Big swole looks like Biancas sidekick


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Toni Storm is still thicc.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doesn't that team have a decent following of fans that make them a crowd favorite.


Yeah. Silver got over due to BTE plus he's winning Brodie over after Brodie constantly telling him to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

If Big Swole has a disappointing match tonight. Then she needs to go to the back of the line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

60 minute time limit, are you fucking insane.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

No disrespect to Swole, but Rukia is right in that having her in a championship match for a PPV-tier show is a bit of a jump for her, and Shida's hit or miss, so I'm gonna head over to NXT for a bit.

...or i would, but i can't bring myself to care about Toni Storm and Vega either... so i guess i better get off my lazy butt and do this laundry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If Big Swole has a disappointing match tonight. Then she needs to go to the back of the...







> ...line.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Hmm, so they are keeping it simple.  Also was the time limit mention 15 or 60.  Might have missheard the 60.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so they are keeping it simple.  Also was the time limit mention 15 or 60.  Might have missheard the 60.


Think it's 15 .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

I expect Tifa to gather up materia durig this match to perform a limit break and pin Swole soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Nvm, Tifa needs to share materia with Swole just to keep her stamina up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Shida with the running knee win.  Hmm, thinking Statlander is one of the few to kick out of that finisher.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2020)

Yea no way Mox wins. Too many people gunning for him


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Came back from laundry to see Spud getting pinned by Imperium. 

Oddly enough this gimmick with him and Dane is over with me... i just don't know if it's gonna have a satisfying payoff.

------------------

New entrance theme and song for Lance.
Not sure if i like the song better than the last one or not. Gonna hafta give it a few more listens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Mox used his super early, now he has to build up bar for another.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m not a big fan of Dexter Lumis.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Dexter Lumis main eventing NXT?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Not going to lie, haven't seen It Chapter 1 and 2.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Mox took the brunt of that spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Three supers, does Mox have enough in the bar for another.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

The Blackout pin was reversed.

And Fenix, you fucked up there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2020)

That match was good for what it was, very enjoyable. 


And as if we didn’t get enough Kingston on commentary now he gets to cut another promo and do a beat down angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

KIngston you sick bastard.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Solid episode of Dynamite tonight, tho not what i'd call at the level of an anniversary show.

Looks like the Kingston/Mox feud is back on. Poor guy can't catch a break. 
Just as well, Kingston pulled the guy to his best match since the Omega feud, so I'm not gonna complain about more matches from them at all.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

i think Halloween havoc will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 14, 2020)

Blackheart is endearing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Blackheart is the heart and soul of NXT right now.  And that’s not a bad place to be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 14, 2020)

Jake atlas is just gay Humberto

change my mind


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Andrade is dead in the water without Zelina.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i think Halloween havoc will be a lot of fun.



Meh, the 80's film had a better concept.  

And they even had a better way of presenting the entrances to the particpants of the Thunderdome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m excited about their random episode of nxt though.  So they deserve some credit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2020)

Gallows and Anderson can breathe a sigh of relief somewhere knowing that they won’t have to participate in a Trick r Treat street fight this year!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> If Big Swole has a disappointing match tonight. Then she needs to go to the back of the line.



The fact he married her, means that I can never respect Cedric Alexander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2020)

Possible spoiler about WM.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

I like Big E.  But I don’t see him vs Roman as a main event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

I want an Evolution 2.  But I think they need Ronda.

And I want AJ Lee in a match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I want an Evolution 2.  But I think they need Ronda.
> 
> And I want AJ Lee in a match.



Sadly any intention of an Evolution 2 died when the Saudi shows started to allow a match of the women's talent to perform there.  Reason the first Evolution happen was because none of the WWE female talent were allowee to perform there at the start.  Plus TNA beat them to the punch of the all women's PPV of a "known" brand at the time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly any intention of an Evolution 2 died when the Saudi shows started to allow a match of the women's talent to perform there.  Reason the first Evolution happen was because none of the WWE female talent were allowee to perform there at the start.  Plus TNA beat them to the punch of the all women's PPV of a "known" brand at the time.


I agree that’s why they held the event but I’m optimistic that there’s hope due to the amount of acclaim it made. That PPV was better than above average, it was really good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

i am worried about this because I remember how bad their triple threat match was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I like Big E.  But I don’t see him vs Roman as a main event.


I forgot about Daniel Bryan.  Heel Roman vs Daniel Bryan could be great.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> i am worried about this because I remember how bad their triple threat match was a few weeks ago.


I wish there were crowds, if she had this resume with the same DC or Philly audience they would’ve shit all over her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wish there were crowds, if she had this resume with the same DC or Philly audience they would’ve shit all over her.


If she was in wwe, she would be getting crucified online.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 16, 2020)

wwe getting behind bianca


my nips are so hard rn


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2020)

Goldberg posted about Roman, there’s people saying they would enjoy Roman squashing him but I’m sorry I’d rather not see Goldberg in the ring with wrestling’s number one asset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Goldberg posted about Roman, there’s people saying they would enjoy Roman squashing him but I’m sorry I’d rather not see Goldberg in the ring with wrestling’s number one asset.


Tbf.  I don’t want him wrestling Strowman either.  Not unless it is a squash match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 16, 2020)

Strowman sounds like hes fucking dying


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 16, 2020)

God this fued is fucking MONEY


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

It sounds like wwe actually tried to make these season premiere thing mean something?  

They had a preshow for Smackdown.  And they had all kinds of celebrities and wrestlers on the ThunderDome.  Hopefully Raw gets treated in a similar fashion.

I’m glad the show seems like it was pretty good.  But I am less excited about Smackdown because of the draft.  I can’t help it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> wwe getting behind bianca
> 
> 
> my nips are so hard rn


first good logo I've seen for a wrestler from wwe in ages.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2020)

Sasha vs Bianca interests me.

I saw DDT Daily predicted a Lana vs Asuka rematch at Hell in a Cell.  If Asuka is lucky, she will get the night off.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Goldberg posted about Roman, there’s people saying they would enjoy Roman squashing him but I’m sorry I’d rather not see Goldberg in the ring with wrestling’s number one asset.



Goldberg was on one of the thunderdome screens when Roman was in the ring.  Wwe isn't trying to hide it either.  So there's definitely something there.

Keith Lee was also on a screen during the Roman/Brawn match.

Brie when D. BRYAN was having his segment too. 

Honestly if used right I'm not against it either and think it can and should be incorporated. 



List of a few.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> wwe getting behind bianca
> 
> 
> my nips are so hard rn


Meltzer killed me when he said she wasn’t that fast, that hurdles tape was insane. I haven’t seen but handful of men hit that kind of speed in real life.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2020)

Didn't take long for Cornette to say his two cents worth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sasha vs Bianca interests me.
> 
> I saw DDT Daily predicted a Lana vs Asuka rematch at Hell in a Cell.  If Asuka is lucky, she will get the night off.



I'm am honestly expecting that match to turn into a Bart Gunn vs Butterbean situation as the poor girl is going to get knocked the fuck out by Asuka.   Natie can train Lana's ass off from this past Monday until the execution date, it's still an execution will probably will be seeing this Monday.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm am honestly expecting that match to turn into a Bart Gunn vs Butterbean situation as the poor girl is going to get knocked the fuck out by Asuka.   Natie can train Lana's ass off from this past Monday until the execution date, it's still an execution will probably will be seeing this Monday.


Vince probably went to asuka in the lockerroom, grabbed her shoulder and whispered "Break her"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2020)

I listened to Cornette’s review.  Archer vs Moxley was another stupid hardcore match?  Has Moxley forgotten how to wrestle?  What’s going on here?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2020)

I saw the smackdown ratings.  And look.  It’s just one week.  But this is why Fox should have objected to the draft!

« Our show has momentum.  And we don’t want to sacrifice that momentum to boost Raw! »


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 17, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw the smackdown ratings.  And look.  It’s just one week.  But this is why Fox should have objected to the draft!
> 
> « Our show has momentum.  And we don’t want to sacrifice that momentum to boost Raw! »



Shouldn't be surprised by that anymore.  The saving grace for SmackDown is that it's now on FOX so some big names were left on the blue brand.  Had they still ben on SyFy or USA, Vince probably would have hauled Roman and anybody worth a draw there back to Raw to bring those viewerships up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2020)

They are fortunate that Daniel Bryan came back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2020)

Cornettes partner admitted that Big Swole is the worst wrestler on tv right now.  Yes.  Even worse than Billie Kay.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2020)

What happened to Strowman on Smackdown is terrible news for Keith Lee fans.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Cornettes partner admitted that Big Swole is the worst wrestler on tv right now.  Yes.  Even worse than Billie Kay.


big swolle is pretty horrid. she needs to go down and train a lot more. this has nothing to do with the fact that she's ugly af.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 18, 2020)

sanada ibushi g1 final


fuuuuuckin called it. im a god


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> big swolle is pretty horrid. she needs to go down and train a lot more. this has nothing to do with the fact that she's ugly af.




But Swole has one of the best finishers of the company, Dirty Dancing.  You know, where her opponent has to twirl around for her, then she twirls around and lands a punch........ then gets the clean pin...................

But agreeing what has been posted, she needs work on her in ring abilities.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2020)

She’s not going to get it during the pandemic.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 18, 2020)

Bitter Bret is always hilarious. ​


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2020)

Bret would be amazed if he met all the reckless guys that are wrestling today.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2020)

The AEW tournament is a joke.  You have tag wrestlers participating.  You have guys that have never won a match.  Why wouldn’t people like Brian Cage and Ricky Starks and MJF want to be in the tournament?  Explain that to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2020)

Brandi is like a non-athlete.  Never have I seen a so-called wrestler that moves so poorly.  Really stiff!  But wow.  She’s fucking hot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 18, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The AEW tournament is a joke.  You have tag wrestlers participating.  You have guys that have never won a match.  Why wouldn’t people like Brian Cage and Ricky Starks and MJF want to be in the tournament?  Explain that to me.


I have omega beating wardlow to win, with young bucks interfering in pages match preventing him from reaching the finals


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2020)

Meltzer is killing himself in this feud with Cornette, I unsubbed from the observer because his bias has taken away from his journalistic integrity. There’s no way you can be impartial if you’re sticking up for the current state of AEW.

Miro is a joke, Brodie was buried, Cody is booking himself worse than double J in early TNA, TK is pushing OC to the moon because he got drunk with him at the club, there’s one competent woman in the entire division, Mox is floundering, MJF is in a comedy angle, every single Indy scrub is having competitive matches with supposed “stars”.

AEW has one leg to stand on at this point and it’s the Omega’s push, and there’s no reason to have confidence that it will be done right.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Mox had better matches in wwe.  It’s clear he just wants to do hardcore bullshit and no one ever tells him no.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Janela vs Omega will probably be 20 minutes.

One thing I have heard from fans is that they want larger than life superstars.  Well wwe is the show for you.  They at least have a few.  AEW has none!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

So yall going to continue to regurgiate cornette or do you have original thoughts?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Not well versed in the series....... get the fuck out of here you fraud.   Also if he knew who Neptune-man was based off of he wouldn't be that egar to play him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So yall going to continue to regurgiate cornette or do you have original thoughts?


None of those but the final two were Cornette’s thoughts, the other six are mine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Janela vs Omega will probably be 20 minutes.
> 
> One thing I have heard from fans is that they want larger than life superstars.  Well wwe is the show for you.  They at least have a few.  AEW has none!



We havent got one larger than life star since Rock and Austin.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So yall going to continue to regurgiate cornette or do you have original thoughts?


He's not wrong with a lot of what he says, though he goes too far.

AEW is far better than WWE yet still feels like a bunch of jobbers have come together to form a promotion. Omega is also nowhere near the hype.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Kanki said:


> He's not wrong with a lot of what he says, though he goes too far.
> 
> AEW is far better than WWE yet still feels like a bunch of jobbers have come together to form a promotion. Omega is also nowhere near the hype.


AEW is not better than WWE.  It’s very comparable from a booking standpoint.  And it’s clear that the talent at the company has a lot of bad ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Meltzer is killing himself in this feud with Cornette, I unsubbed from the observer because his bias has taken away from his journalistic integrity. There’s no way you can be impartial if you’re sticking up for the current state of AEW.
> 
> Miro is a joke, Brodie was buried, Cody is booking himself worse than double J in early TNA, TK is pushing OC to the moon because he got drunk with him at the club, there’s one competent woman in the entire division, Mox is floundering, MJF is in a comedy angle, every single Indy scrub is having competitive matches with supposed “stars”.
> 
> AEW has one leg to stand on at this point and it’s the Omega’s push, and there’s no reason to have confidence that it will be done right.



Meh, the Meltzer-Cornette feud ran it's course day one.  Plus everyone knows the money feud is with Russo-Cornette..  The one sided rants will be legendary.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Kanki said:


> He's not wrong with a lot of what he says, though he goes too far.
> 
> AEW is far better than WWE yet still feels like a bunch of jobbers have come together to form a promotion. Omega is also nowhere near the hype.


The problem is omega has had great singles matches but theyve all been one offs instead of something that keeps the momentum going and builds to something greater

Kenna vs Joey on dark in a hardcore match
Kenny vs Pac 1 & 2
Kenny vs Trent

all of these were great matches but they dont factor into the booking or rankings at all. There is no reason to care. At least the pac feud might have had a pay off before covid his and ruined everything, since pac was ranked #1 or 2 and supposed to be going into a match with moxley


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

I love great matches as much as anyone.  Hell at times I've pointed out that I want less stories more 5* classics.  But Kenny is in a story rut and needs something, anything.  I get that he's trying not the become looked at as triple H with a shovel and backstage power.  But AEW has gone on long enough that his redemption arc is needed building him up as the singles master with a story behind him that he was in NJPW.

A good story will put butts in seats and many people have been waiting for Kenny to go into his redemption arc pushing for the title since Day 1.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

So we getting an actual "match" to say in the least between Lana and Asuka or is this an execution.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2020)

Kanki said:


> AEW is far better than WWE


Smackdown has been the best weekly wrestling since wrestlemania and WWE has had maybe one bad PPV since then.

AEW isn’t better than WWE, Dynamite is better than Raw and NXT though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we getting an actual "match" to say in the least between Lana and Asuka or is this an execution.


Hopefully a squash.  I don’t need Asuka to have a PPV rematch against Lana.  Yuck.

we already tried Lana against champion Naomi and it set the tone for a bad title reign.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

When it comes to Lana I just don't buy her as a threat.  It's not because she was once a manager (Trish started out as a manager for the longest time before becoming a wrestler) but because she's been booked to be mediocre at best.

At the same time, this also feels like squash Lana to punish Miro level of pettiness.  When WWE actually has a women's division with actual talent it just has to be petty Vince wanting to in his mind hurt Miro than thinking he doesn't have anyone to realistically go against Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully a squash.  I don’t need Asuka to have a PPV rematch against Lana.  Yuck.
> 
> we already tried Lana against champion Naomi and it set the tone for a bad title reign.



For some deranged reason I'm expecting Lana to go through a table tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kanki (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AEW is not better than WWE.  It’s very comparable from a booking standpoint.  And it’s clear that the talent at the company has a lot of bad ideas.


I wasn't really trying to praise one over the other tbh. Wrestling as a whole is awful atm.



Zhen Chan said:


> The problem is omega has had great singles matches but theyve all been one offs instead of something that keeps the momentum going and builds to something greater
> 
> Kenna vs Joey on dark in a hardcore match
> Kenny vs Pac 1 & 2
> ...



Omega just seems like a good wrestler, not much character, very weird facial expressions and jazz hands which take me completely out of the moment etc. I watched an old ep of ECW recently and saw RVD vs Jerry Lynn - honestly the latter reminded me of Omega. Good worker etc but just no 'star quality'.

Guess I'm just more of a 'Rock vs Hogan' guy than a '10 star' 45 minute match with a thousand flips between two guys I don't actually care for.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Fuck Marko Stunt.  Wrestling is just a big joke to him.  AEW would fire him if they had any respect for the business.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Season premiere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

TIme for Raw is ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Bad news for Keith Lee fans tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Fuck Marko Stunt.  Wrestling is just a big joke to him.  AEW would fire him if they had any respect for the business.


His brother and him are prime examples of what makes wrestling embarrassing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Didn't know Laser Lights was part of the budget, eh Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Really.......


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I hope they have more for Bliss and Bray to do tonight than that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Welp nice showing for Ali, T-Bag, Butt-Plug, Cock-Strap, and Herpies of Retribution.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Feind and Bliss showed no reaction, whatsoever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

WWE peoples, where Casey Jones, Bane, and the Predator join forces with Ali to take on this generation Nation of Domination.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Slapjack looked concussed in there with Cedric.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Feind and Bliss showed no reaction, whatsoever


Fiend and Bliss vs Retaliation shouldn’t happen because neither group should be losing right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well the L's are flying high tonight for Retribution.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Lol.  Retribution.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

So tonight's moral is to stop Antifa, wear a clown mask and bring violence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

what i miss in the first 30


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

AJ has a bodyguard?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> what i miss in the first 30



The death of Retribution.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> what i miss in the first 30


Retribution was destroyed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

So giant black ninja is now a giant black bodyguard.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

The ref is getting humiliated for some reason.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The ref is getting humiliated for some reason.


Vince: LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THAT BBC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh look, impossing giant...... like in the vein of the Great Khali.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Isn’t the large bodyguard the guy Shane was always talking to outside of Raw Underground?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Isn’t the large bodyguard the guy Shane was always talking to outside of Raw Underground?


yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Question is when the big guy finally gets to show off what he can do in ring, will he have a more extensive move set than Khali.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Question is when the big guy finally gets to show off what he can do in ring, will he have a more extensive move set than Khali.


No.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I was worried AJ wouldn’t be able to pull of that Clash.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Question is when the big guy finally gets to show off what he can do in ring, will he have a more extensive move set than Khali.


Ive seen one match of his. It was him standing still and 2 people running at him then bumping when he slaps them

Khali could actually wrestle before both his knees went out, which is when vince scooped him up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ive seen one match of his. It was him standing still and 2 people running at him then bumping when he slaps them



So pretty much a basic Khali match then.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Please go through a table Lana!


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Slapjack looked concussed in there with Cedric.


he wears a mask, how can you tell?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well time for Lana to earn that paycheck.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not well versed in the series....... get the fuck out of here you fraud.   Also if he knew who Neptune-man was based off of he wouldn't be that egar to play him.


LOL I see all this time off and woods still hasn't watched more than 3 anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> LOL I see all this time off and woods still hasn't watched more than 3 anime



Have a feeling the guy is more into what is main stream than anything else dealing with anime.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

This match has already gone too long


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Lana through the table!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well Spasms the Grimlin wins and Lana gets put through a table..... all is right with the world.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> he wears a mask, how can you tell?


He wasn’t cooperating with Cedric.  The match seemed like it fell apart.  Cedric has him in the corner and « tries » to throw him out of the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

The table won’t make Lana a babyface.  Fans cheer when she goes through those tables.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Have a feeling the guy is more into what is main stream than anything else dealing with anime.


probably saw the life size gundam a few weeks ago and called it a transformer like everyone else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The table won’t make Lana a babyface.  Fans cheer when she goes through those tables.



Well unknown at the moment.  Remember those cheers are being pumped in artificially via 2K game of sorts.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Wait.  Why is Nia’s music playing?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Mandy Rose sucks as a babyface.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Wait.  Why is Nia’s music playing?



Probably because she gets the larger paycheck?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

peyton and lacey

need more blonds


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

What?  Smackdown team is competing?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What?  Smackdown team is competing?


Tag straps are dual brand


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Garbage segment with a bunch of non-teams that aren’t over.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Tag straps are dual brand


They aren’t the champions.  They aren’t supposed to be able to show up at any show that they want.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They aren’t the champions.  They aren’t supposed to be able to show up at any show that they want.


Survey saaaaaaays


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Nikki Cross is in trouble without Alexa.  She was getting PPV title opportunities when Bliss was her tag partner.  Things look dire for her now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

raw thread way more active than its been in a while. guess I'll tune in for morbid curiosity and never learning just to follow along with you guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Rumor has it that Melina is WWE bound right now.

Wanna bet that she and Mickie will team up and dethrone Jax/Shayna?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> raw thread way more active than its been in a while. guess I'll tune in for morbid curiosity and never learning just to follow along with you guys.


Don’t miss the concert of Elias.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

What would be awesome (if this was the Wednesday night wars) would be send Elias to NXT and have him sing Judas live


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

It would be a dick move for Jeff Hardy to interrupt.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

"I love none of you "

LOL


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m enjoying the concert.  Nice break from the wrestling nonsense.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> It would be a dick move for Jeff Hardy to interrupt.


No more words.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well,,,,,,,,,,, this is a step up from when they had WIz Khalifa and he performed his song for about 8 hours of him saying Uh-huh..........


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Miz and Morrison are here to make the show worse.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Miz and Morrison are here to make the show worse.



Glad to know the writers of Nick Toons found a home in WWE creative.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

The go home show for Hell in a Cell is on FS1?  Man.  The ratings are going to be dreadful.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Woods, you forgot to mention that WWE owns your channel now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Woods, you forgot to mention that WWE owns your channel now.


always did


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> always did



I thought he was using his real name to circumvent from having to share profits to WWE for using the name Xavier Woods..... oh well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I haven’t enjoyed the show tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

Big E watching in the thunderdom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Big E being shown as part of the crowd shirtless...... isn't that against WWE user agreement of sorts to be part of the Thunderdome.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Big E being shown as part of the crowd shirtless...... isn't that against WWE user agreement of sorts to be part of the Thunderdome.



Yeah but the TOS has the old "We can implement the rules as we see fit." get around.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

Ol Mark Henry was there too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Why is Sheamus jobbing so much?  He could be a solid upper midcard heel.  Baron Corbin doesn’t lose like this.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

Just saw the replay of the start of Raw, I knew retribution got done over but damn that's a burial harder than anything Triple H ever did.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well Masturbations failures being shown again from the start of the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

So they finally stated that Ali was the hacker.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Masturbations failures being shown again from the start of the show.


In case anyone missed it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

So Ali's power is how he uses technology.......... so instead of keeping him on SmackDown and going through with the hacker gimmick the repackage him as the savior of bad sexual cosplay to sell to a derange clown, Harley Quinn-lite, and the Nation 2.0.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

Damn instead of trying to salvage this with Ali as the hacker they really buried Retribution already. Welp that was a little sooner than I expected.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Retribution will beat Hurt Business at the hell in a cell rematch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

Titus big and black but hes sus


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi Otis
Juan Cena redux


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

lol about that brand split


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

The fake Luchador skit again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

For fuck's sake.......


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Otis is horrible.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2020)

Bahahhaha when the hell did he start wearing that pink mask.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well at least Miz still has it promo wise.  Made some points there as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

Otis went and became mucha lucha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Ok, Mierda Gordo and Tucker win..... with the help of ....... who cares anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I thought this couldn’t get any worse.  Then the 24/7 champ did a run-in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I thought this couldn’t get any worse.  Then the 24/7 champ did a run-in.



VInce probably laughing his ass off in the back say "This is good shit!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Debasement continues with a backstage skit...... how nice.   So can Fun House make this entertaining.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

Alexa so hawt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

"The past is in our heads, and our future is in our hands."   Ane the remote to change the channel is in my hands.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Alexa had like a Freddy Krueger look right there.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2020)

I so wanna see Keith Lee give Brawn Strowman a Spirit Bomb


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Both Strowman and Lee look bad here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Uhhh....... so who was the heel here.  I mean Strowman is suppose to be the heel yet was working as part of the injured babyface.   And now Lee going heel being a sore loser........what?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uhhh....... so who was the heel here.  I mean Strowman is suppose to be the heel yet was working as part of the injured babyface.   And now Lee going heel being a sore loser........what?


Lee goes too far

turns heel

Hurt bidness


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lee goes too far
> 
> turns heel
> 
> Hurt bidness



Might as well, Nation doesn't have their version of Mizark.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

Not this promo again Randy.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 19, 2020)

And we have an old Nitro style cliffhanger ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Well....... somehow I survived the 3 hour watch........ now going to go reorganize my anime collection.  Have a bit I need to catalog.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well....... somehow I survived the 3 hour watch........ now going to go reorganize my anime collection.  Have a bit I need to catalog.


you ever get the lupin the 3rd part 2 dvds that discotek finished releasing this year?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> you ever get the lupin the 3rd part 2 dvds that discotek finished releasing this year?



Having family getting it along with some other anime sets for me this Christmas.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Having family getting it along with some other anime sets for me this Christmas.


hell yea, that's nice I recently got the space cobra tv series blu ray. came with a few extras the rightstuf dvds didn't have like a new dub for the first 2 episodes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> hell yea, that's nice I recently got the space cobra tv series blu ray. came with a few extras the rightstuf dvds didn't have like a new dub for the first 2 episodes.



Hopefully the November sales are going to be happening since that's where I tend to pick up series that would be a bit expensive at a more managable price.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m giving that Noblesse series a chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 19, 2020)

Next year will be fun, NGE is finally getting a BD release here in that states along with the old ADV and Manga Ent dubs.   Now if Sentai could release the Betterman on BD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Just makes you look like you ate Lucha House Party.....hhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> I so wanna see Keith Lee give Brawn Strowman a Spirit Bomb



Do you want both of them end up HBK’d? 

I called KEITH Lee joining hurt business!  he should be the leader!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2020)

Keith Lee needs to be a killer instead of a philosopher.  It’s his promos that I have a problem with.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Keith Lee needs to be a killer instead of a philosopher.  It’s his promos that I have a problem with.



You just want him to he a generic monster?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You just want him to he a generic monster?


Black Killer Kross


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2020)

You can be a killer and be cool.  You don’t have to be a generic monster.  What he is doing right now stinks tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You can be a killer and be cool.  You don’t have to be a generic monster.  What he is doing right now stinks tbh.


Like who?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2020)

Wrestlemania should have a fatal four way main event for the Universal title:

Fat Wyatt vs Keith Lee vs Fat Owens vs Strowman

Keith Lee superplexes Wyatt while Fat Owens superplexes Strowman all at the same time then we get the ring implode and the whole arena crash 

We get a no contest as the camera fades to black. You will hear a faint “this shit is good” by Vince in the background lmao


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2020)

Keith Lee should be the demon lovechild of Hulk Hogan & Goldberg


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Next year will be fun, NGE is finally getting a BD release here in that states along with the old ADV and Manga Ent dubs.   Now if Sentai could release the Betterman on BD.


Wait...the NGE blu ray release will come with the old ADV dub?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 20, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Wait...the NGE blu ray release will come with the old ADV dub?!?



Yup, a company called GKIDS got the distribution rights to it so next year you get the choice of the physical copy (blu ray) or digital download.  The old dubs will come with the blu ray Ultimate Edition though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2020)

Candice Lerae needs to get the fuck away from Gargano.  Just because they are married doesn’t mean they have to be on screen together.  He’s dragging her down big time!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Kushida hasn’t won me over.  I don’t like his ring attire.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Kushida hasn’t won me over.  I don’t like his ring attire.



He’s a grown ass man wearing hype beast kind of clothes for teens lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s a grown ass man wearing hype beast kind of clothes for teens lmao


Hes marty mcfly


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes marty mcfly



He doesn’t look like him at all!


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm surprised they let him keep that attire.
I mean, they don't reference the gimmick afaik, but that he wasn't sterilized on arrival was a nice surprise.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

I want Bliss to beat Asuka for the title at the next PPV.  But Asuka evolves into Clown Kana and beats Bliss in the rematch at the Royal Rumble.  And then Asuka is ready for a big Wrestlemania challenger and she has had to step up her game and get better to get there.

boom.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> He doesn’t look like him at all!



If he was white with brown hair youd get it lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2020)

any developments on RAW that jumped out at anyone?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yup, a company called GKIDS got the distribution rights to it so next year you get the choice of the physical copy (blu ray) or digital download.  The old dubs will come with the blu ray Ultimate Edition though.


Any price yet mentioned on the ultimate edition version? lol


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Candice Lerae needs to get the fuck away from Gargano.  Just because they are married doesn’t mean they have to be on screen together.  He’s dragging her down big time!


Poor Gorgano peaked in the first two Ciampa feuds and has never been as entertaining since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> any developments on RAW that jumped out at anyone?


Strowman sucks.  Everything he touches turns to shit.  He should go back to the Wyatt Family tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Poor Gorgano peaked in the first two Ciampa feuds and has never been as entertaining since.


His andrade match was fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

In replacement is Sonny Kiss. Just giving you a heads up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Any price yet mentioned on the ultimate edition version? lol



Unknown, probably will not be as much as the Japanese release I'm guessing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> In replacement is Sonny Kiss. Just giving you a heads up



Welp that means the red head that was signed as the new classat WWE will have to miss out on two weeks as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp that means the red head that was signed as the new classat WWE will have to miss out on two weeks as well.


It was people who went to the GCW show during the weekend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Jungle Boy going to have some problems tonight with Wardlow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Jungle Boy going to have some problems tonight with Wardlow.


He'll have to anime power up to win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Were are those AEW figures.  My local Wal-marts and Target don't have them.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2020)

lmao I did not know Jungle Boy was 23.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Were are those AEW figures.  My local Wal-marts and Target don't have them.


Struggle to get em for everyone


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lmao I did not know Jungle Boy was 23.


Ye him and MJF are 23.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Holy shit, Jungle Boy got air time in that F10.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Fuck sonny is replacing janela


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Watched some of Dark, so Bunny is back with Blade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Fuck yes I quit


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2020)

how many times is he going to call him a SOB? 

And why does WWE not have tournaments more often?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> how many times is he going to call him a SOB?
> 
> And why does WWE not have tournaments more often?


Thats requires a plan and consistent story telling


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Fuck yes I quit


on ppv

its gonna get violent in this bitch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Kingston vs Mox promos will be the best thing about this year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Well we at least know one match Cornette will shit hard on tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Free Mox = money mox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Kenny being a cocky shit


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well we at least know one match Cornette will shit hard on tonight.


The question is

more shit or less shit than if it was janela


also i hate this fuckin new music for both of them


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2020)

Not gonna be watching this show live because i'm trying to get my ish together, and that means going to bed earlier, but I did hop in for a little while and HOLY SHIT, the Mox promo.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2020)

Kenny Omega running through people now. 

Squashed Sonny Kiss in like 12 seconds


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Omega has added broom girls with his opening.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> also i hate this fuckin new music for both of them



"SIKE!" -Kenny


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2020)

That's the Kenny I want to see. Cleaner mode


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Ngl

i think cornette might have liked that one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Well that was quick.   Guess not leaving much for Cornette to critic.:


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2020)

Kenny vs Page wil be the final.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Kenny vs Page wil be the final.


Wardlow

Bucks gon fuck on Page. Or the Dark order will leading to page vs Brody

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not gonna be watching this show live because i'm trying to get my ish together, and that means going to bed earlier, but I did hop in for a little while and HOLY SHIT, the Mox promo.


Watch the Kingston promo as well. These two killed it .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

How tf isnt Fenix and Penta the main event


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Kushida vs Dream vs Ciampa was good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

And AEW is running a sloppy shop.  They should be asking talent to not wrestle on the indies right now.  If you need to pay guys more to keep them away; then do it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And AEW is running a sloppy shop.  They should be asking talent to not wrestle on the indies right now.  If you need to pay guys more to keep them away; then do it.


Depends on if the joey match was always gonna be a one hitter quitter


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Austin Theory quit.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2020)

Penta vs Fenix is awesome


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow, so Fenix goes on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Fenix goes on.


Fenix had me scared for a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Good wrestling doesn’t matter when you don’t care about the wrestlers.  I have learned that I feel that way over the years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Fenix goes on.


Did you see Fenix vs Omega for the AAA championship

Shit was fucking WILD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Silver still hilarious.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

So Colt Boom Boom Cabana vs the master of cowboy shit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2020)

lmao some peopel in the audience not wearing masks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Damn that drop looked painful.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Colt vs Hangman was nice but Penta vs Fenix is not getting topped.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

I legit have concerns for them continuing the Hardy/Sammy feud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit have concerns for them continuing the Hardy/Sammy feud.


Fuckin end it.


Also what asshole eats a well done steak


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Raiden said:


> lmao some peopel in the audience not wearing masks.


It’s Florida.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fuckin end it.
> 
> 
> Also what asshole eats a well done steak


A well done steak is something you prepare on the grill in your backyard.  You don’t order it at a high end restaurant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Poor Thelma, having to change those orders.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

The fuck..... we going follys now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Im crying laughing


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 21, 2020)

:kek


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm guessing Jim Cornette just shitted himself watching this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Thelma, having to change those orders.


Its Velma with a V


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

This just in Cornette has commented in that segment


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

I don't know how to feel about the musical. I know they're building up the friendship for when Jericho gets betrayed but.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Its Velma with a V



I recognize only one Velma and it's an orange sweater wearing nerd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Hmm, a Super Dragon mention.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

Brit looks 20 lbs heavier

big improvement


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Baker working up those wins in her inevitable match with Shida or whoever is holding the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

Fucking Darby needs to be put on suicide watch, God damn.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Baker working up those wins in her inevitable match with Shida or whoever is holding the title.


Definitely shida

Shida has had 20 matches since she became champ. Time to drop the strap


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Darby needs to be put on suicide watch, God damn.




He's done caring about life


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm guessing Cornette bought a copy of the Young Bucks's book so he can have emergency toliet paper when he needs it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

Shame Silver taking the pin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2020)

So FTR vs Bucks now made official.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So FTR vs Bucks now made official.


Or so it seemed


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

Pat McAfee took out the Undisputed Era.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2020)

I’m not that interested in the PPV.  Orton and McIntyre is a tired feud.  Even Bayley and Sasha aren’t as hot as they probably should be.

i hope Roman vs Jey is good at least.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> His andrade match was fire


Oh yeah! I had forgot about that. Now i want to rewatch it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m not that interested in the PPV.  Orton and McIntyre is a tired feud.  Even Bayley and Sasha aren’t as hot as they probably should be.
> 
> i hope Roman vs Jey is good at least.


Orton/Mcintyre should have been ended. holy shit prichard, find something for these two to do already!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2020)

Orton’s past coming back to haunt him was the perfect way to end the feud.  Instead, here we are.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2020)

AEW the musical?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2020)

Saw the ratings.  AEW won.  But I think their number is more disappointing than NXT’s number.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2020)

AEW should thank their angels that they drew a slim audience last night. I wouldn’t be surprised to see they lost a good amount going into the main event. What a horrible direction they have taken, this is turning into a well backed PWG or DDT.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2020)

They are more wwe than wwe at this point.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Saw the ratings.  AEW won.  But I think their number is more disappointing than NXT’s number.



The only non news programs in the top 15 was aew and the fucking WORLD SERIES

Until the election ends nothing will realistically compete


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> The only non news programs in the top 15 was aew and the fucking WORLD SERIES
> 
> Until the election ends nothing will realistically compete


Every week there’s something else on tv, if it’s not the election it’s another sport or another sports playoffs, or a seasonal prime time drama series, a cooking show, that’s not a valid excuse anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

Mox and Kingston has good promos.  But it’s just going to be another garbage hardcore death match.

Pat McAfee taking out Undisputed Era was the best wrestling angle this week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2020)

MJF/Jericho was the lowest viewed segment of the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2020)

So Pat brought back to combat Eddie Kingston's promo skills on AEW.

Also group called Us3...... you know there is a music group of that name right.


Holy shit I miss the 90s.   My teen years, good times.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Fenix got q concussion hes out

Penta vs Omega


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

You can lose and advance?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

I think it is fair to wonder if Jericho is deliberately sabotaging AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2020)

Well Cornette with his say on the dinner.

Also


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2020)

lol that contract is now void.  On-Camera signing under physical duress invalidates the entire thing xD


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

AEW put out an embarrassing show this week.  On par with Raw.  Better highs.  Worse lows.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

Also.  I’m happy that Shorty G is done.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2020)

The court house stuff is really bad.  They need to get the briefcase off of Otis.  But I don’t want it on the Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You can lose and advance?


Its either that or kenny gets a buy.

Ken should argue


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> The court house stuff is really bad.  They need to get the briefcase off of Otis.  But I don’t want it on the Miz.


Cash in on roman

50 sec squash


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cash in on roman
> 
> 50 sec squash



You think either will last 50s with this roman?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 23, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> You think either will last 50s with this roman?


He cam spend the first 30 secs dancing and playing to the "crowd"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2020)

I want to see Daniel Bryan vs Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Every week there’s something else on tv, if it’s not the election it’s another sport or another sports playoffs, or a seasonal prime time drama series, a cooking show, that’s not a valid excuse anymore.



Obtuseness aside, since when has anyone touted cooking shows/drama series as an excuse for AEW's ratings?
That doesn't even happen for Raw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 24, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Obtuseness aside, since when has anyone touted cooking shows/drama series as an excuse for AEW's ratings?
> That doesn't even happen for Raw.


It’s become a meme now when real housewives or the Guy Fieri show beats them both out, people on the twitter chain and reddit post will deflect by making backhanded jokes about them drawing.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2020)

Are they backhanded?
I made similar jokes about the Mike Pence fly run-in a couple weeks ago. It's just a shitpost.

EDIT*
Then again, that's probably a dumb thing to ask regarding Twitter, aka pearl clutch capital of the world.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2020)

I had to block Jericho on twitter.  He was getting on my nerves.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 24, 2020)

people haven't realized jericho likes being booked in goofy shit still?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> people haven't realized jericho likes being booked in goofy shit still?


I think people have figured out that Jericho is the problem.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2020)

As long as AEW doesn't go into the electric cage of death, doomsday triple decker cage matches, or any of that fuckery that was seen in a Russo written TNA or WCW then I'm fine with some of the company's shinagagins.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Dodgers choked.  Smh.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Wait the rock was shown on Impacts BFG ppv to induct Shamrock into their HoF?

If so Vince gonna be pissed.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Wait the rock was shown on Impacts BFG ppv to induct Shamrock into their HoF?
> 
> If so Vince gonna be pissed.


The Rock at this point can do  whatever he wants without consequence from WWE,  considering they need him more than he needs them lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Aesima said:


> The Rock at this point can do  whatever he wants without consequence from WWE,  considering they need him more than he needs them lol.



I don't disagree but the thought of Vince finding out and being mad makes me think of him ranting like Hitler in Downfall


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

The Rock is the one guy that can do that and Vince won’t mind.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think people have figured out that Jericho is the problem.


he's one part of it in aew, he's not the only one in there booking themselves apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Hopefully all of these feuds end tonight and the brand split will actually be respected.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 25, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> he's one part of it in aew, he's not the only one in there booking themselves apparently.



Cody and the Bucks

Funny enough omega isnt booking himself, hes booking the womens division and its utter shit


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Tbf.  The women’s division talent sucks.  AEW despite the good tv deal; is not a destination for serious female wrestlers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Kylie Rae’s bad anxiety strikes again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

This was kind of a stupid angle that never went anywhere.  But this was a hilarious moment.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

It’s been reported that the segment was the brainchild(abortion) of MJF, this just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

I thought MJF was one of the serious ones.  How disappointing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Women being given a chance to main event, eh?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Women being given a chance to main event, eh?



That was pretty much known for a month now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> That was pretty much known for a month now.


I was expecting Roman and Jey.

being the third hell in a cell match of the night is a recipe for Sasha to get injured.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I was expecting Roman and Jey.
> 
> being the third hell in a cell match of the night is a recipe for Sasha to get injured.



Just being in a match is that recipe for Sasha


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

It always happens when she tries to steal the show.

and frankly.  Their feud isn’t as hot as you would expect.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Damn I love Roman's broken heart look just there, showing the conflicted character of loving Jey but knowing Jey needs to know his place.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Passion of the Use


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

I don’t like how all the suits came out and tried to cancel the match.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like how all the suits came out and tried to cancel the match.



Yeah it does take it out of the moment.  All it needed was Jimmy to be there and that's it.

But they seemed to have made Roman go deep into the heel territory that made even Paul Heyman look disgusted by.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Elias vs Hardy was terrible and pointless.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

I want the Mitb off of Otis.  But not on the Miz.  Someone like KO.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

If Miz wins and then fails on his cash in attempt later in the night.  That could be good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Orton vs Drew is the main event???


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Orton vs Drew is the main event???



Will have to be


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Just tuning in, I forgot the ppv was tonight. How’s it been so far?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Sasha and Bayley was a bit long.  But great match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Charlotte to be smackdown's women's champion next month.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just tuning in, I forgot the ppv was tonight. How’s it been so far?


eh


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Lol Slapjack.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

So is there a point to retribution outside of Vince trying to bury NXT people?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

What’s going to happen here that makes this main event worthy?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14 any ideas?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Still don't get why they insist on that Drew/Orton had broken jaws when Balor actually has one and can't wrestle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 any ideas?


I originally thought they would have Drew dominate and then have edge or someone interfere so Orton could get a fluke win and put Drew in a mini feud until they figure his mania plans. But the way things are going now, I’m not sure what direction they are headed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Orton has someone that comes from under the ring to help him win?  Maybe Sheamus?

(just to throw a wild idea out there)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

I can’t believe Orton is on top of that cage, kudos to him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Was the cell always obviously gimmicked with foot holes? I don’t remember seeing them before now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Was the cell always obviously gimmicked with foot holes? I don’t remember seeing them before now.



They were more visible in the cages a few years back.  But I tend to just forget about it until i see them then you end up not being able to unsee it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

If orton wins we'll be back in 2010 with Miz/Orton title MITB combo


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Wow.  Randy just won clean.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

And no rematch for Drew.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Guys Orton is champion and Miz is MITB holder.  What year is this?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

I thought that was a fine match, much better than recent Orton matches. Randy as champion? Ehh, whatever, I don’t watch Raw anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

Sasha/Bayley should have been main event though.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 25, 2020)

Both title matches should of been towards the end of the PPV but whatever, I'm just happy Drew isn't champion  anymore, idk what people saw in him but he's been boring as fuck. Also praying Miz gets another run at the belt, dude has been doing his best to make both mid card and tag team divisions somewhat entertaining. He's earned this.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2020)

Morrison should face Orton, Win.  Then when celebrating with miz get hit by Skull Crushing Finale with Miz swiftly cashing in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Both title matches should of been towards the end of the PPV but whatever, I'm just happy Drew isn't champion  anymore, idk what people saw in him but he's been boring as fuck. Also praying Miz gets another run at the belt, dude has been doing his best to make both mid card and tag team divisions somewhat entertaining. He's earned this.


I can understand finding McIntyre boring, his reign could be better but then you bring up the Miz? Oh hell no.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I can understand finding McIntyre boring, his reign could be better but then you bring up the Miz? Oh hell no.


Why not? the dude can talk and it's not like it'll last anyways. Also Miz is pretty entertaining when they allow him to be.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Why not? the dude can talk and it's not like it'll last anyways. Also Miz is pretty entertaining when they allow him to be.


He can talk but come on he’s a geek. His work is boring, he looks like a bitch, his charisma is manufactured. He gets way too much credit as a promo for one he had on a talk show, which was pretty bold but still low hanging fruit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2020)

There were times a couple of years ago when I thought Miz was ready for a title reign.  But his partnership with Morrison has been really poor.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 25, 2020)

Edge is definitely winning the title at Mania now.

The fans better turn on him when he wins.

And I say this as an Edge fan.


I almost forgot. Fuck The Jizz.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He can talk but come on he’s a geek. His work is boring, he looks like a bitch, his charisma is manufactured. He gets way too much credit as a promo for one he had on a talk show, which was pretty bold but still low hanging fruit.


Not true, he drew heat when he was champion albeit the roster was pretty fucked back then. Is he Orton level heel? of course not, but again, he can cut promos when it's needed and lets not forget that a bunch of geeks have already gotten title runs too, that shit don't mean anything anymore.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 25, 2020)

Heyman is good at drawing heat and talking.

Doesn't mean he needs to be the world champion.


----------



## Aesima (Oct 25, 2020)

The Juice Man said:


> Heyman is good at drawing heat and talking.
> 
> Doesn't mean he needs to be the world champion.


I didn't say he needs to be champion right now, just hoping he gets another run, even it lasts barely a month..


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 25, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Not true, he drew heat when he was champion albeit the roster was pretty fucked back then. Is he Orton level heel? of course not, but again, he can cut promos when it's needed and lets not forget that a bunch of geeks have already gotten title runs too, that shit don't mean anything anymore.


I’m sure he drew legitimate heat, he’s an actor not a wrestler. But if we’re grading him on a curve than sure, I believe in him more than the entirety of AEW’s roster and most of Raw’s as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

Teams that have broken up this year

-Heavy Machinery 
-New Day (Big E from the other two)
-IIconics 
-Fire and Desire 
-Lucha House Party
-Kabuki Warriors 
-Forgotten Sons
-Bayley and Sasha 
-Rollins and Murphy 
-Garza and Andrade 
-Theory from Garza and Andrade 
-Theory from Rollins and Murphy 
-Vega and Andrade 
-Gulak and Bryan
-Riddle and Thatcher 
-Bliss and Cross 
-Ricochet and Cedric 
-Thorne and Vink 
-Lana and Natalya 
-Stone and Green 
-Moss and Rawley 
-Gronkowski and Rawley

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

So going from last night's event, Smackdown is the show to watch while RAW can be passed on for a few shows.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Bliss and Cross have not broken up.  For all we know Cross will turn heel too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So going from last night's event, Smackdown is the show to watch while RAW can be passed on for a few shows.


Smackdown has mostly been the better show for a while.  They did give up some talent in the draft.  But let’s see what happens.

HUGE RAW TONIGHT THOUGH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So going from last night's event, Smackdown is the show to watch while RAW can be passed on for a few shows.



Pretty much.

You have Roman essentially showing why he's the best heel in the business.

Jey Uso showing why he belongs in the main event.

Bailey and Sasha showing that women pulled off another great match, not NXT great that they had but still better than most


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

What's there to watch on RAW tonight?  Lana getting put through a table again.  Novelty wore off after 3.  Orton with the title has been done to death.  Miz with the case means shit due to who is holding the titles current.  Plus that needless feud with Shane fuck his character development to the point he is still recovering.  The brand separation will mean shit as you know Otis will be going after Tucker despite being on different brands.  And then there is Reprobate featuring Ali and shit posting crew getting fed to the Fiend, Harley Quinn, and the Hurt Business.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Raw definitely needs to go off in some exciting new directions tonight.  Randy opening the show only to be interrupted by Drew McIntyre would lead to a lot of channel changes.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

Well, it's survivor series time anyway so everyone will suddenly forget that they hate people on the same brand and have friends on the other brand.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

We know the Elias album comes out tonight.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So is there a point to retribution outside of Vince trying to bury NXT people?


Nope. He's just gonna shit on them each and then you're gonna have people go "he was right after all".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

AJ fighting Jeff Hardy again tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Mmm, mmm.  Those pumped in 2K cheers.   And we open Raw up with Drew and Miz with the briefcase.  Also Jonny Nitro there too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2020)

god i hate miz


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Are those channels changing?  CORRECT!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

And nobody gives a shit about the MitB case.  Miz just leaves it.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Are those channels changing?  CORRECT!!!


how's raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> how's raw?



Meh.   Now we have AJ Styles coming out with the black Khali.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Well that segment hit my stupidity limit.  Catch the rest on highlight reels.  So tell me how the rest of the show goes guys.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

McIntyre better destroy Miz.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

I bet you don’t have to qualify for the women’s Survivor series team.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

The superstars that do the Susan komen advertisement are bottom of the barrel.  Natalya and Titus?  Seriously?  I think I heard Dana Brooke’s voice too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

They are daring people to leave Raw with this segment.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Raw should be:
Bliss
Shayna
Nia
Liv/Riot
Mickie

Smackdown:
Bayley
Naomi
Mandy
Dana
Bianca


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They are daring people to leave Raw with this segment.



Umm, before I changed the channel I saw Truff go out, walk around the ring, taunt Tozawa, get attacked by Tozawa, retaliates against Tozawa, and the ref just allows it to happen.  Doesn't Truth attacking Tozawa automatically call for a DQ.  Then gets back into the ring where the shit show continues......... ok VInce, hope you enjoyed your laugh caused it causedd you some viewers.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

I must say, I am impressed by the range of acting that Lexi has.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

So Bray is feuding with Randy then I guess.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

Which I am not against due to history but I wish Randy didn't have the title for it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Randy needs to skip this interview.

Moment of Bliss?  Are you nuts???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m going to have to start watching raw, Bray needs his win back.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Lee should annihilate Elias unless there are Strowman shenanigans.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Lee should annihilate Elias unless there are Strowman shenanigans.


Damn.  Keith Lee needed a Jeff Hardy distraction to win.  Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

I think there will be a title change at Halloween Havoc.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2020)

Mvp got that dlo brown walk down


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

I would have Mia Yim make the difference in this match.  That can lead to the Hurt Business adding a female wrestler (like they promised).


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

I think Naomi could be an interesting addition to the Hurt Business

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

One thing that this feud has done.  Made Lashley look like a beast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Man.  Lashley got counted out.  And Retribution still couldn’t win.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Miz looks like such a geek with the Naruto headband.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Drew squashing the Miz was the right move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2020)

New profits are hilarious


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Asuka is a national treasure


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Asuka vs Sasha huh?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

IDK what it is, but the way Mandy walks is so sexy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Dana Brooke on the team.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Lana/Lacey/Natalya/Peyton


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Lana/Lacey/Natalya/Peyton


What a weak team.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What a weak team.


There was a team in 2007 which was Mickie, Maria, Kelly Kelly, Michelle McCool & Torrie Wilson


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Laughed my ass off when I heard Nikki’s new theme.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Who should win this match?  Anyone but Natalya.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Lmao @ Dana pretending to scout the match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Lana is going to steal this tbh.  Calling it now.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Damn you Miro


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

I will be disappointed when they eventually break the streak of putting Lana through a table.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Smackdown team:

belair
Zelina
Ruby Riott
Natalya
Liv Morgan

they might stick Carmella in there I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Smackdown team:
> 
> belair
> Zelina
> ...


natalya is on raw


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Good.  I don’t want her on the team.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Riddle vs Sheamus has been great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

I know people don’t like Sheamus.  But he has been great for 3-4 months now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2020)

lmao Alexa.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2020)

McIntyre looks great without the title.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 26, 2020)

Alexa is too cute.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

Orton chose to fight McIntyre again.  That was my takeaway of what happened.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2020)

-Raw talk

Elias saying that Keith Lee and Jeff Hardy worked together tonight to take him out made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Umm, from what I've been reading Tucker has been moved backed to SmackDown for some reason despite having been drafted to Raw.   Does anybody in the fucking creative or talent relations know what the hell is going on in the brands or understand the fucking rules they created for the brand split or anything.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, from what I've been reaing Tucker has been moved backed to SmackDown for some reason despite having been drafted to Raw.   Does anybody in the fucking creative or talent relations know what the hell is going on in the brands or understand the fucking rules they created for the brand split or anything.



Nobody knows anything that's going on until Vince puts it in writing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Nobody knows anything that's going on until Vince puts it in writing.



So Vince is channeling his inner Hideaki Anno and we are looking at an EoE type event going into next years WM......ok got it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

Moment of Bliss might become a good segment now that Bliss isn’t playing that bland babyface character anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

@Lord Trollbias 


they did Nikki dirty!


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Oct 27, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> they did Nikki dirty!


What the fuck is that?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> What the fuck is that?


Bad music?  Nikki Cross fans should be really worried right now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2020)

I feel like a lot of the music isn't effective tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

The person making the music now is bad at his job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

Keith Lee is lucky Elias was distracted.  It’s the only reason he made it to Survivor Series!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

Io’s title reign ends tomorrow night.  That’s my big Halloween Havoc prediction.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

I know Randy did some bad shit this summer.  But he instantly turns babyface when the Fiend is about to attack him.  He would be the biggest babyface on the roster.  WWE needs to keep that in mind.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias
> 
> 
> they did Nikki dirty!



How the hell does that kind of music even reflect Nikki's entrance.

Also doubt Randy will go face when Fiend attacks.   Especially since he's not done with Edge.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Anyone with me on the Io is going to lose tonight prediction?  I just don’t see why they are going back to this match to beat Candice again.  Doesn’t make sense to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Should be an interesting AEW tonight.  Was suppose to have Abadon on tonight but thinking her status is unknown at the moment.  Heard she had to go to a medical facility-doctor after a recent taping.  

Also hearing Thuner Rosa might be heading to WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Abadon is really green.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I would rather have Thunder Rosa over Serena Deeb on my roster.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I would rather have Thunder Rosa over Serena Deeb on my roster.



Iffy on this.  Didn't Deeb train some of the women on the NXT roster.  Plus is Thunder does go to the WWE she keeps her attitude in check.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

It's a true wonder on how Janelle is going out with her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's a true wonder on how Janelle is going out with her.


janella also fucked kamille and penelope ford dudes got game


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Janela is just a marker for women that are getting in to wrestling.  Brandi will move on to someone better now that he can’t help her with her career anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Janela is just a marker for women that are getting in to wrestling.  Brandi will move on to someone better now that he can’t help her with her career anymore.



So she went from Jay Lethal to Janelle.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she went from Jay Lethal to Janelle.


To Damian Priest or Buddy Murphy next.  (Prediction)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> To Damian Priest or Buddy Murphy next.  (Prediction)



Doesn't Priest have a finance and Murphy is forever the cuckmaster.  Man is still caring for Bliss's pets.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Io vs Rhea. Loser goes to Raw.  This feud is coming right up.  And I am not sure it will be for the title.

look for Candice in an upset tonight.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

Why is Orton champion again??

Is Drew being punished or something? Lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is Orton champion again??
> 
> Is Drew being punished or something? Lol



Edge is due back from injury soon, Vince needs numbers going into next years WM so an Orton vs Edge for the title is in the cards for the moment.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Edge is due back from injury soon, Vince needs numbers going into next years WM so an Orton vs Edge for the title is in the cards for the moment.



Edge could barely move lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Edge could barely move lol



Nostalgia.   Because "It's good shit!" quoted by Vince.




Also Vince's boner for new talent only last for three weeks before they end up on Main Event jobbing to Humberto.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nostalgia.   Because "It's good shit!" quoted by Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Humberto is still employed? Lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Humberto is still employed? Lol



Yup, pinned Tucker as part of his "push" after his backstabbing of Otis at the event.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Why is Orton champion again??
> 
> Is Drew being punished or something? Lol



orton is champ because he burned down the Wyatt compound three years ago.  I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> orton is champ because he burned down the Wyatt compound three years ago.  I think.



Unless this leads to Wyatt getting his win back from Goldberge, chances are he's a stand in for Edge until he gets back and a program with Orton.  And if Wyatt does get his second go with Goldberge, it has to be a complete squash.  Superhero my ass, that pin last in Saudi fucked the Fiend's character and sending Cena to the Negative Zone was that poor bastard's consolation prize.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

No one watches the Saudi event any way.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Did Goldberg jackhammer the fiend?  Surely not.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Time for Halloween Havoc.  Finally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmm, opening up AEW with a Wardlow and MJF skit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Christ, MJF, Sammy has a career.  At least let him have his time before verbally burying him.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2020)

Interesting getup Shotzi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Wow, so Wardlow vs Hangman to open up Dynamite.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

What is a Devil’s Playground Match?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I don’t understand this archer gimmick that Priest has.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Man, Hangman is taking a beating.  Honestly how strong is Wardlow anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Seen a lot of kendo sticks this week.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmm, Wardlow hit his finisher first but Hangman rolled out.  Wonder if the Buckshot Lariet will work on the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Well shit, took a top rop over head suplex and two Buckshot Lariats to put Wardlow down.  So Hangman in the finals


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Kingston out with Butcher, Bunny, and Blade.  Still feuding with the NIghtmare Family I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Man.  Gargano got kicked through a wall and it happened during a commercial break!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

KIngston vs Sydal now.  Should be a interesting clash of styles.  Also nice to see Sydal back on TV so hopefully no fo paus tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Gargano wins the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

KIngston wins using Mox's submission finisher but man taunting Archer during the match.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Fuck sakes, Bucks going full dicks here.  Damn, poor Excaliber.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmm, doing the Inner Circle Town Hall to see if MJF enters the group.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2020)

Dunne going heel


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Dunne joined the McAfee faction.  Nice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Comic Con panel type questions.  An economics question from Luchasaurus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Avalon wanting that first win, he's wanting to join instead.

Oh, Eazy E on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, Bucks going full dicks here.  Damn, poor Excaliber.


Everything on aew is fire except the bucks

thier mic work is fucking horrible


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmm, MJF vs Jericho at Full Gear, and winning allows MJF to join.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Lumber Jack match between Orange and Cody on now.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Poor Cameron Grimes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

The hell, Best Friends getting involved now.  Man, Cody is going to need fly eyes with the amount of guys after his ass in this lumber jack match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Fucking mad men tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Hmm, so Cody wins with help from Silver.

Miro still pissed about the arcade.

And now Deeb will be defending her new title against the Russian.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Ugly riptide on Gonzalez.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

With Deeb defending the NWA title on TNT, does that mean both organizations have come to an arrangement to have talent from their respective lockers come on each other's shows.  Does that mean Nick Aldis will be making an appearance on Dynamite in the near future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2020)

Penta vs Omega on now, and Omega already rubbing salt in the wounds by bringing in that belt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I think the rumors are true about an overrun on NXT.  The Io/Candice match hasn’t even started yet.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I can’t hear Poppy at all.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Tables, Ladders, and Scares match?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 28, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> With Deeb defending the NWA title on TNT, does that mean both organizations have come to an arrangement to have talent from their respective lockers come on each other's shows.  Does that mean Nick Aldis will be making an appearance on Dynamite in the near future.


Leyla vs Deeb was a sick womens match


if they had more matches like that the women could get more than 1 match a show


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I think Candice is going to win this.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2020)

Io/Candice was fun


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I think Candice is going to win this.


How are you always wrong?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

I am wrong because I like to take risks.  LeRae winning would have been an upset.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

What’s on now?  Something from Blumhouse?  Unfriended maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> What’s on now?  Something from Blumhouse?  Unfriended maybe?


I was wrong again.  The Purge.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2020)

Shotzi as the Halloween Havoc host didn’t do much for me.  It was just an unremarkable performance to me.  I like her.  But I think Triple H was giving her too much credit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Full gear might be the best wrestling card ive ever seen

Cody vs Darby for the tnt
Bucks vs Ftr for the tag
Omega vs Page
Kingston vs Moxley in a I quit match
Mjf vs Jericho
Shida vs Nyla for the womens title
Sammy vs Matt in. cinematic match



Miro and Kip should be Fighting Best friends but oh well


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2020)

Is Full Gear free or do you have to pay like $50 for it?  Because that’s a bad deal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is Full Gear free or do you have to pay like $50 for it?  Because that’s a bad deal.


How is it a bad deal, they only have 4 ppvs a year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How is it a bad deal, they only have 4 ppvs a year



Thank the WWE Network for spoiling the masses with $9.99 a month content along with the PPVs.  And to think now VInce wants to go back to way it was prior.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2020)

Not surprised to see NXT topple AEW this week, I expect this to become a trend.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Is Full Gear free or do you have to pay like $50 for it?  Because that’s a bad deal.


I streamed the last one for free because I was strapped after a move and new furniture, this PPV I’m streaming for free because they don’t deserve the $50. I’d recommend doing that until(if) they become compelling programs in the future.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2020)

Matt Riddle is now just “Riddle”.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not surprised to see NXT topple AEW this week, I expect this to become a trend.


I’m surprised AEW did so well.  They did nothing to counter program this week.  They had an ordinary show. Why would anyone watch a random episode of AEW over a Halloween Havoc?  I don’t get it.  But clearly the anti-wwe crowd is pretty damn loyal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2020)

I heard that the Walter NXT UK match was really good.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I heard that the Walter NXT UK match was really good.



Walter/NTX match really good

In other news Water Wet


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thank the WWE Network for spoiling the masses with $9.99 a month content along with the PPVs.  And to think now VInce wants to go back to way it was prior.


LOL too late for him to regret it now. I'm never spending 50-60 dollars on a wrestling ppv ever again!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

I won’t buy boxing for that price either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2020)

She's done with that senile old fart.  She can make more on twitch and should do so.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2020)

Damn, i feel for Paige on this


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2020)

Yang was early mad


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 30, 2020)

If Biden wins he should unleash Yang on Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

I don’t think it’s unreasonable for wwe to allow all of these twitch accounts to stay open.  But they want a 10-15% cut.

it’s a fact that being « Paige » allows Saraya to attract more subs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

Paige is probably getting a decent salary to do nothing right now.  $200k a year maybe?

You are right about the Democrats being trouble for Vince.  At smackdown today is perhaps his last chance to reverse course on this policy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Matt Riddle is now just “Riddle”.



Just heard of this.  Vince was impressed with Riddle's work with Sheamus that he has taken a liking to the guy.  Well set that three week timer and see how long this last.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2020)

Kuya said:


> Yang was early mad



It's all about the money, not for the love of the product anymore.

Also hearing WWE worked out a deal with Netflix about doing a documentary series about Vince.  As if the circle jerking wasn't bad enough.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

Andrew Yang will be bad for the overall economy.  Government involvement in business is bad for everyone.  But in rare instances; even they get one right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2020)

WWE independent contractors, where having a whipped mind and strong back takes them a short way.  Profitable mind you, but a short way. 

Dear Lord, with what the talent is forced to take from the company even people suffering from Stockholm Syndrome would plead for them to get help.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

No one will give him any credit.  But Randy Orton was fucking awesome on Raw this week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE independent contractors, where having a whipped mind and strong back takes them a short way.  Profitable mind you, but a short way.
> 
> Dear Lord, with what the talent is forced to take from the company even people suffering from Stockholm Syndrome would plead for them to get help.


How can you have Stockholm syndrome from a place you don’t have to be?


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m surprised AEW did so well.  They did nothing to counter program this week.  They had an ordinary show. Why would anyone watch a random episode of AEW over a Halloween Havoc?  I don’t get it.  But clearly the anti-wwe crowd is pretty damn loyal.


It's been galvanized by WWE screwing their talent they label as "independent contractors", yet won't let them be independent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Oct 30, 2020)

I've subbed to a few streams over the past few months.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

I was on the occasional Zelina Vega twitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How can you have Stockholm syndrome from a place you don’t have to be?



Would batter person syndrome been better.  Either way the talen just pretty much grins and bears it.  Shit experience at a Saudi show, vows not to go again, most of them go back.  Airline blamed partly for the delay back home, demands the company not use the same airline back, company uses the same airline going back, ect, ect, ect.  The third party media stuff the company had the right to complain becuase talent were using the company's licenced names to build their own brand that had to talent to use their real or other names instead but now the company has ownership to all content whether if its under the talent's real name. 

The only thing that comes from this was some people quoting Vince saying the talent were chatty brats and they'll get over it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

Murphy finally getting payback for all of those years when he was in a relationship with Alexa Bliss and she had romance storylines with other characters!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Would batter person syndrome been better.  Either way the talen just pretty much grins and bears it.  Shit experience at a Saudi show, vows not to go again, most of them go back.  Airline blamed partly for the delay back home, demands the company not use the same airline back, company uses the same airline going back, ect, ect, ect.  The third party media stuff the company had the right to complain becuase talent were using the company's licenced names to build their own brand that had to talent to use their real or other names instead but now the company has ownership to all content whether if its under the talent's real name.
> 
> The only thing that comes from this was some people quoting Vince saying the talent were chatty brats and they'll get over it.


You would be surprised what some people are willing to put up with for a pay check, to compare it to being battered or held hostage is a spit in the face of those who really have. 

Poor Paige getting paid to sit in the back and fuck all the boys, and poor AJ having to wait a year or two until his seven figure contract runs out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

AJ is making way more money now than he has ever made in his life.  He’s making $3-5MM every year.  Considering what he was getting paid in Impact; he is a guy I would expect to hear minimal complaints from on this type of thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> AJ is making way more money now than he has ever made in his life.  He’s making $3-5MM every year.  Considering what he was getting paid in Impact; he is a guy I would expect to hear minimal complaints from on this type of thing.



Hmm, didn't AJ say in an interview he was willing to resign back with Impact but Dixie didn't give him the time of day so he signed with WWE instead.  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> You would be surprised what some people are willing to put up with for a pay check, to compare it to being battered or held hostage is a spit in the face of those who really have.
> 
> Poor Paige getting paid to sit in the back and fuck all the boys, and poor AJ having to wait a year or two until his seven figure contract runs out.



What was it that Jim Ross once said, talent are in it for one of the two Cs (Cash or Creative).  Well not suprised anymore that cash would win out but you would think some of them would have some pride to go with creative.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah.  But then the merch money came in. And he is on a renegotiated salary.  When he signed with wwe initially.. he probably didn’t know that he was going to earn $3MM in 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2020)

Guitar on a pole match???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2020)

So forum back up and running now?   Couldn't get back on last night so tried again now just to see the new configuration I guess that took place.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 31, 2020)

New forum looks like shit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah was over at the complaints section.  From what I've been reading, staff sitll working on it.  Not liking the small sigs at the moment so hopefully that gets resolved.  Unknown on the avatars at the moment but a bit angered that the profile banner imagers were either lost or taken out via the upgrade.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> New forum looks like shit



Things should be coming back to normal in a few days.  Just have to wait for the overlord, unfortunately.

Also the forum died the same time as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 31, 2020)

Wrestled today

went well

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard of this.  Vince was impressed with Riddle's work with Sheamus that he has taken a liking to the guy.  Well set that three week timer and see how long this last.



Vince will give him a yoga instructor gimmick just wait and see

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrestled today
> 
> went well


how many years have you been wrestling?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard of this.  Vince was impressed with Riddle's work with Sheamus that he has taken a liking to the guy.  Well set that three week timer and see how long this last.


Best match of the week.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 1, 2020)

People nowadays could never get this level of heat. Ever. Not even Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> People nowadays could never get this level of heat. Ever. Not even Roman.


They could but nobody is willing to cross the line, all they have to do is talk about things that make people uncomfortable.

Think about it this way, right to censor would be considered faces today, do what RTC wouldn’t like and you would be considered a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They could but nobody is willing to cross the line, all they have to do is talk about things that make people uncomfortable.
> 
> Think about it this way, right to censor would be considered faces today, do what RTC wouldn’t like and you would be considered a heel.



Please don't give Vince and Bruce any ideas.   We already have the Great Value version of Antifa on Raw, we don't need Vince going back to the recycling bin to rehash a dead stable.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Please don't give Vince and Bruce any ideas.   We already have the Great Value version of Antifa on Raw, we don't need Vince going back to the recycling bin to rehash a dead stable.


You misunderstand me, I’m not suggesting they bring back a stable I’m telling you that if someone wanted to be a heel today they would be the opposite of RTC. Basically bashing SJW and PC culture. A guy like MJF would be massively over if they had the balls to offend people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You misunderstand me, I’m not suggesting they bring back a stable I’m telling you that if someone wanted to be a heel today they would be the opposite of RTC. Basically bashing SJW and PC culture. A guy like MJF would be massively over if they had the balls to offend people.



If the WWE could mend bridges with Punk then he would be perfect for the role.  Hell his infamous "Pipebomb" promo he called out GLAAD in his tirade towards Vince.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> If the WWE could mend bridges with Punk then he would be perfect for the role.  Hell his infamous "Pipebomb" promo he called out GLAAD in his tirade towards Vince.


Punk is way too liberal.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Raw is on.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

WWE is starting to rely on the Fiend too much. Because they have nothing else I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2020)

oh no, its the McEnfiend


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Randy missed a golden opportunity to hit Alexa with an RKO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

So Raw on, what did I miss in the opening segments.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Elias loses every match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Well poor guitar, didn't break.  So that's it with the gimmick matches are is there still the Lana vs table-kun to go.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Why is Lana coming out?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2020)

Oh good lanas here

I was worried she wouldnt go through a table today


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Why is Lana coming out?



Table spot....... it's in her contract.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2020)

WTF

WHERES MY FUCKING TABLE


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> WTF
> 
> WHERES MY FUCKING TABLE


We still have two hours.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Good, Table-kun gets a reprive.  Bad enough it gets violated by Nina on Code Geass but constantly being used to punish Lana on Raw.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

I don’t buy Mandy and Dana as credible.  They would be by far the worst team to ever hold the women’s tag belts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t buy Mandy and Dana as credible.  They would be by far the worst team to ever hold the women’s tag belts.



The weak link in that team is Dana.  Rose put in the work with her feud with Sonya back at SD work, Dana just been used as enhancement talent where she has been.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

It’s a big downgrade from Fire and desire. Mandy has to feel sick right now.  And all of her acting with Dana feels very forced.  She’s not able to pretend that this stuff is any good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 2, 2020)

They got jordan a smaller jacket


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Whats with these heels wanting to become baby faces.  First Lashley teases going back for the 7-11 belt to probably destroy it and now Nia promising to kick Lana off the Raw team.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

What is this dumb segment?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Stop trying to make Braun happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Triple threat qualifying match where two of the three have are already on the team.......... has to be a Bruce call.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Miz and Morrison Vs Drew in a handicap match.  Randy attacks afterwards.  Jesus this is a bad show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Scary dive by Keith Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

I am really appreciating Sheamus during his current run.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

To be honest.  That triple threat match was very entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

That Garza promo.  Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

And another Firefly FunHouse.  They are going to ruin this before too long.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Well now Garza auditioning for a jiggalo part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And another Firefly FunHouse.  They are going to ruin this before too long.




This didn't do it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Not going to lie, it look like Taker hurt himself giving the dummy a tombstone in that Fallon segment.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Alexa on FFH is good shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

They broke up the Iconics for this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Lana through the table!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Poor table-kun.    Why must it suffer for Lana's sins.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Ricochet is a joke.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2020)

Welp there's Tucker with his "push" and more jobber on jobber violence.  At least Ali and the Sex Toys get a win of sorts for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2020)

Did you see Tucker’s gear?  This guy is doa.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Randy missed a golden opportunity to hit Alexa with an RKO.



He’d hit her from the back


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 3, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Did you see Tucker’s gear?  This guy is doa.


How pissed would you be if you were a decent wrestler and you had to play second fiddle to a fat guy who shakes his belly and does the worm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> How pissed would you be if you were a decent wrestler and you had to play second fiddle to a fat guy who shakes his belly and does the worm


Poor Tucky, forever overshadowed by a man that's a ham sandwich away from being Bastion Booger 2.0.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2020)

Tucker’s heel turn is justified. He should fuck Mandy Rose in front of Otis as payback!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2020)

da hell happened to the forums?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2020)

I like the women’s matches scheduled for NXT tonight.  But I think the outcomes of these matches are pretty predictable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

Dammit my SLING Is out.  Going to have to miss tonight.  Sadly going to be missing a few weeks of this since I have eye surgury the next day on my left eye to clear out the hemoraging that occurred to it this past August.  See you guys hopefully by December then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

Nvm, feed back on and just in time to watch Wardlow and MJF get the win on Inner Circle.  Also Sammy is a mad man with that rope jump.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2020)

I was wrong.  Dakota Kai beat Ember Moon.  Didn’t expect that.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

So MJF attacks Jericho after the match only to have Hager return and Miro is taking on half of Best Friends.  Revenge for his broken arcade.  Does anyone remember what game it was that was destroyed anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2020)

Cameron Grimes!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

Oh, Miro mention Trent's mom.  It's on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

MIro wins and still brings up Trents mother.skully   Was that a purpose botch near the end of the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2020)

Well there went Hardy.  Going call it a night, have a medical commitment I have to attend to tomorrow so will be taking it easy.  See you guys early December, maybe earlier if recovery goes well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I was wrong.  Dakota Kai beat Ember Moon.  Didn’t expect that.


That sounds awful


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> That sounds awful


It was good.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2020)

never thought I'd see alexa dancing to eye to eye lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> never thought I'd see alexa dancing to eye to eye lol


Goofy must be an old ass movie.  Even I was in K-12 school when that movie came out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

And I saw Mask of the Phantasm in the theatres.  Animation fucking ruled in the 90’s.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh and just to throw something wrestling in.  Miro sucks!


----------



## Aesima (Nov 6, 2020)

Trent's mom has more talent than anyone in the elite. 

Yeah I said it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Can’t stand the Elite.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Got time to watch SD live for the first time in almost a month, not a big fan of what I’ve seen thus far.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Interesting attire for carmella, but who really wants to see her in the ring?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Interesting attire for carmella, but who really wants to see her in the ring?


Not me.  She is like 20th in the pecking order.  There is a reason she hasn’t been around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Corbin is so underrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Zelina just looks ridiculous as a competitor, keep her out of the ring.

e: Also, Nat looks like she could my mothers age.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Zelina just looks ridiculous as a competitor, keep her out of the ring.
> 
> e: Also, Nat looks like she could my mothers age.


you sir, are a blabbering blubbering  buffering buffoon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2020)

Of all the people that have been canceled, why not this guy?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Liv Morgan, Bayley, and Carmella probably the rest of the team.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Of all the people that have been canceled, why not this guy?


He paid a 100k fine

guess thats all it takes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 6, 2020)

I wouldn't mind seeing Rhea get the call up to Smackdown and join the team for Survivor Series


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

There are at least 5 options better than option #5 from Smackdown.

and the Raw team is worse!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Carmella has been gone this whole time and the bronco buster is still her go-to move?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Corbin is so underrated.


Corbin is one of the only heels that you can trust to consistently draw boos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2020)

this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2020)

Rukia said:


> this



I wonder if this is to build up a Brock return to have Roman finally get the dominating clean win over Brock instead of 2 clean losses, a loss where he technically won and a win that had Braun interference.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if this is to build up a Brock return to have Roman finally get the dominating clean win over Brock instead of 2 clean losses, a loss where he technically won and a win that had Braun interference.


That’s not looking likely at the moment, WWE just released all of Lesnar’s trademarks sometime this week. The Rock needs to be the one to do the job.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

“Like the idiots that ran around buying up all the toilet paper at the beginning of the year, your luck is up” what the fuck is Nyla talking about?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Had a short day at work, ate some nachos, got an uplifting text from a friend, and i'm in a good mood and ready to watch some fuckin' wrestling tonight.

Watching the NWA match atm; it's... fine so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

NWA women’s match was fine, although production made some errors showing them in cooperation.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Yooo bilingual interviewer.
I  dunno why I love that so much.

-------

Eddie with the murder trance...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Yooo bilingual interviewer.
> I dunno why I love that so much.


That was pretty dope

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Don Callis on commentary, yes please!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Opener is my most anticipated match.
Hoping it delivers, and also hoping it doesn't blow out the rest of the card. Lessgo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Holy fuck, mad lads starting with omega page


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

I love hangman but Kenny should squash.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Crowd sounds lively. Hoping that means they took the time to mic them properly.

I dunno, maybe it's way harder than it sounds, seeing as they've yet to do it, but PPVs can't be rocking crickets. Especially for a card this stacked.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

They should have dedicated scrubbers like in the NBA, when the action moves away from one side of the ring have some guys ringside to wipe down the ring where there was a slip. Especially considering all the slip/botch issues daily’s place continues to have throughout the pandemic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They should have dedicated scrubbers like in the NBA, when the action moves away from one side of the ring have some guys ringside to wipe down the ring where there was a slip. Especially considering all the slip/botch issues daily’s place continues to have throughout the pandemic.


This is a great idea, holy shit.

Hell I'd imagine if any live event needed it most, it'd be wrestling, given its nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Great match, but I'm guessing that's not gonna blow out the card.

That was a really good NJPW-esque match, but not a mind-bending barn-burner. Great opener tho. Omega vs Moxley rematch is gonna be fuckin' lit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Great match, but I'm guessing that's not gonna blow out the card.
> 
> That was a really good NJPW-esque match, but not a mind-bending barn-burner. Great opener tho. Omega vs Moxley rematch is gonna be fuckin' lit.


I have suprisingly high expectations for Mox Kingston


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

They’re going full on bar room wrestling with this, as expected.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re going full on bar room wrestling with this, as expected.


Pallet cleanser match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

No disrespect to silver, but people are clearly here to watch Cassidy shitpost. Crowd essentially dies every time Silv's on offense.

EDIT*
And that move he did is why i didn't wanna disrespect him... kripes, he held the man in the air with one arm. 

EDIT**
Okay, things are actually picking up with this one.

EDIT***
Aaaand it ends just as i say that. Good match for what it was. Every time OJ's in the ring, I miss full crowds just a little bit more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

That match ended on a fair note, Silver’s kicks are fucking lightning it’s a shame the guy isn’t a foot taller.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

"D'Arby has been handily defeated twice"

Cody's a dick. 

EDIT*
"People that talk about how they're gonna be the future are the worst type of people"
*Cody!*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That match ended on a fair note, Silver’s kicks are fucking lightning it’s a shame the guy isn’t a foot taller.


Per inch of height silver is thicker than Billy gun


Should have drank his milk growing up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Give Darby the strap, get it off the triple H wannabe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Give Darby the strap, get it off the triple H wannabe.


I think its happening

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

This the smoothest i've seen D'Arby in a long time. He's pumped.

What's the capacity tonight? Not only are they louder, but the cast and crew seem to be in super high spirits tonight. Did they let more people in?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This the smoothest i've seen D'Arby in a long time. He's pumped.
> 
> What's the capacity tonight? Not only are they louder, but the cast and crew seem to be in super high spirits tonight. Did they let more people in?


I think it’s only 1k, ~10% capacity.

e: 1K, ~20% capacity

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Cody continues to confuse the shit out of me.
This match so far has been better than the opener. Granted they still had their weighted gear on, but still.
Not to take anything away from D'Arby of course. Dude's been on 10 all night, it's just scary how well Cody's matches are put together a lot of the time.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

That belt spot, holy shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Cody continues to confuse the shit out of me.
> This match so far has been better than the opener. Granted they still had their weighted gear on, but still.
> Not to take anything away from D'Arby of course. Dude's been on 10 all night, it's just scary how well Cody's matches are put together a lot of the time.


He maps out these slow but effective match stories better than anyone, the problem is they are becoming overdone and predictable.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Holy fuck, I've never seen that end in a finish before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Holy fuck, I've never seen that end in a finish before.


Ironic because its literally pin combinations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

He gave him a fluke win, that last supper pin should’ve put Cody away.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

lol, fuck Cody  

People call him HHH wannabe... he's more like Cena, honestly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> lol, fuck Cody
> 
> People call him HHH wannabe... he's more like Cena, honestly.


The slow prodding “psychology matches” put him in TNT territory.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Crazy good promo by Dust, as usual.

This is on track to be their best PPV by a crazy margin.

Don't fuck it up, guys.

----
gdi


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shida shouldn’t lose for years unless they get a big ticket free agent, I’m nervous about the results of this match.

e: and they better not make this match go excessively long as a band aid for the gunshot wound that is their terrible roster and spotty booking.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Nyla's gear feels like a reference to something.

EDIT*
*snaps* Mega Man! That's it.
Capcom vs Square Enix. Omega's over the moon with this one.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2020)

So I forgot it was the AEW ppv today. x.x


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Nyla's gear feels like a reference to something.
> 
> EDIT*
> *snaps* Mega Man! That's it.
> Capcom vs Square Enix. Omega's over the moon with this one.


That aqua color way is dope, reminds me of Jordan 8 Aquas. I didn’t even think of mega man.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Appreciate that they're working a bunk leg into the match.
Nyla and Shida aren't "performer" type wrestlers, at least from what I've seen from them in AEW. So it's good that they're giving us _something_ to help it along and not depend to much on the wrestling itself. That's been one of the major problems with these women's matches IMO.



Nemesis said:


> So I forgot it was the AEW ppv today. x.x


lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

“Nyla getting a close look at that top turnbuckle pad”


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Okay... i was getting bored... but that top rope Arrow, followed by Shida being a shit got me back in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

If the match ends right there with Shida picking up Nyla and hitting her knee, we’re talking about the match of the night thus far, instead they overbook.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Meandering finish. Shida just giving her the knee after shitposting would've been perfect.

Good match for what it was. Way better than last time these two met, but Shida's still sluggish and Nyla still kinda bland when she isn't doing high spots. Still, a lot of thought went into it clearly, and it didn't fuck up the momentum of the PPV for me too much, so.... Orange Cassidy thumbs up.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Local Karen uses white privilege to stymie trans rights, 2020. (Colorized)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

I think Matt has a legitimate knee, so it’s going to be interesting to see if they do the win and forfeit thing to write themselves out of the stipulation.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

This is a years-in-the-making dream match on a big time PPV stage that has unfortunately been severely stunted by confusing booking and a fucking worldwide virus.

I'm hoping they can remedy it by putting on a killer match tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> This is a years-in-the-making dream match on a big time PPV stage that has unfortunately been severely stunted by confusing booking and a fucking worldwide virus.
> 
> I'm hoping they can remedy it by putting on a killer match tonight.


At full capacity this match should’ve been at the top of the card regardless of any other match.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think Matt has a legitimate knee, so it’s going to be interesting to see if they do the win and forfeit thing to write themselves out of the stipulation.



Two minor tears, yeah. Bucks have wrestled fucked up before, so i'm not too worried, but damn does it suck that it's rearing its ugly head now of all times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

"No Flips Just Fists"
...uhhh... are they allowed to say that?

Did AEW manage to get _that_ in exchange for old ass WCW trademarks, too?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Sheesh, the tag ref with a huge botch, Matt had to hold himself back in the corner like an idiot.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Dax, where were you on that one?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Dax is criminally underrated, he’s had the best recent string of in ring work In AEW.

e: cash is no slouch either


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Crowd having a hard time getting completely into the match because it's hard to get invested in a match between 4 dickheads.

...kinda makes me worried for the MJF/Jericho match now that i think about it.

EDIT*
And right as I say that, Matt pulls the okee doke and wakes the crowd up. That was _sick_.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Crowd having a hard time getting completely into the match because it's hard to get invested in a match between 4 dickheads.
> 
> ...kinda makes me worried for the MJF/Jericho match now that i think about it.


It’s getting pretty late, crowds at DP don’t have deep lungs. I’m sure we’ll hear them in spurts for high spots and finishing sequences.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Crowd having a hard time getting completely into the match because it's hard to get invested in a match between 4 dickheads.
> 
> ...kinda makes me worried for the MJF/Jericho match now that i think about it.
> 
> ...


Jericho gonna be babyface


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Call back spot was nice.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Bucks and Revival prove to the audience that they can do tha cool psychology and are now actually having a wrestling match. GG

EDIT*
Did they just reference DIY? Is it the same one i'm thinking of, or is it an old 60s tag team i'm too millennial to understand?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

MOTN, despite the crowd trying their best to ruin it with smark chants.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

"My brother's shattered leg is being tortured and he's about to tap and cost us the titles forever... better go to the top"

The Bucks are hilarious. I really don't know how one can hate them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hangman creepin hard af


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Great match despite my shitting about. Got a little overindulgent near the end, but I had fun and I loved the poetic nature of the finish. Another one of those matches that needed a packed house. How the hell are they gonna defend the belts when Matt has a bum leg tho? Hm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Did production tell commentary not to mention hangman? 

Ultimate deletion next, I’m out.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Matt has a nice house. I'm infinitely envious of people that just live in the fuckin' woods. Always a relaxing atmosphere when i'm out delivering in areas like this.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

>There's a ring sitting in his yard.

I'm fucking dying.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Matt and Sammy are now attacking each other with fire works.

Wrestling is better than your favorite hobby. I'm sorry. I can't do anything about hard facts.

EDIT*
The only thing wrong with this match is that AEW don't have nearly as much money as WWE, so they don't have the budget or resources to give this the production it could've had.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

This shit is still going 

that coffin in the background is too appropriate, this “match” is attempting to bury the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

This match doesn't need commentary, really. Clutters up the mood.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Rest in Peace, Sammy. Gonna miss him. He wasn't a bad kid... just had bad influence....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hopefully Jericho loses and slides to commentary for awhile, let MJF take the inner circle.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Painkiller Jericho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2020)

checking the results.  Laughing at Gangrel being there calling out Matt's loyalty since he and Jeff did betray him when they were the New Brood.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hopefully Jericho loses and slides to commentary for awhile, let MJF take the inner circle.


Gotta replace his dead millienal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

This is certainly a match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Fine match, MJF is going to say fuck the inner circle isn’t he?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

That match did what it needed to, and the audience was mostly into it, so hey hush my mouth.
M.E. next? I think we've gone thru everything.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Mox vs Kingston II, let's fuckin' go!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

lol, they tore off the Equate logo on the bottle of alcohol.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Somewhat underwhelming finish.
Anyone else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Did Kingston say I quit? I didn’t hear him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Somewhat underwhelming finish.
> Anyone else?


agreed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2020)

Pretty underwhelming show, Bucks vs FTR and the Kenny-Hangman match carried a bunch of garbage. Problem is the Kenny/Hangman match is becoming extremely overrated by those impatiently expecting a return of big match Kenny.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 7, 2020)

Good match overall, but Kingston quitting to one spot after engaging in everything short of CBT on Mox is just weird. Running out of time perhaps? I'unno.

Anyway, that was a great PPV. Really the only lul for me was MJF/Y2J. Shida/Nyla too kinda but they managed to exceed my expectations by being slightly above average with basic injury psych, which is what you're supposed to do with matches like that.

But even then, I can't say any of it was bad, and there were a ton of bright spots. Probably my favorite AEW PPV? I'll have to check back on some of the other ones, a pre-pandemic one might've topped it. Anyway, looking forward to the Mox/Cleaner program. That one has all the ingredients to be fuckin' *aces*.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a no AEW policy atm.  Hope you guys enjoyed it though.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2020)

Oh lord, what did Tony do?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2020)

My love affair with Los Angeles is coming to an end.  Moving to Phoenix in three weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 8, 2020)

One of the best Survivor Series matches of all time


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2020)

Not again....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2020)

Awful show so far tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2020)

Was that Shawn Michaels? I just tuned in and have no idea.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2020)

lmao thats the first time I have seen the 321 thing....


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2020)

Horrible show tonight.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 10, 2020)

Ali vs. Ricochet was good though. Everything else meh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2020)

you guys are still watching this lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 10, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> you guys are still watching this lol


I was watching the wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2020)

So Yukes (Aka the people that were developing the Smackdown... Smackdown vs Raw... WWE 2k games upto 2k20 which they abandoned mid-development.)  are making the AEW game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2020)

.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2020)

We can never escape Yuke's  

On the one hand, it is sorta hilarious how harshly they dropped the 2K series only to jump over to AEW. I don't think they're not gonna make WWE games anymore, but the optics are certainly hilarious.

On the other hand... it's Yukes. They're hit or miss. More miss in recent years. According to the YT comments, part of Yuke's' modern day issues was executive meddling from WWE. Also, apparently the director of No Mercy is at the helm so... cautiously optimistic? At the very least they can't just up and spam reused assets, so it'll be interesting seeing how the final product ends up with them essentially starting from scratch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So Yukes (Aka the people that were developing the Smackdown... Smackdown vs Raw... WWE 2k games upto 2k20 which they abandoned mid-development.)  are making the AEW game.





Shirker said:


> We can never escape Yuke's
> 
> On the one hand, it is sorta hilarious how harshly they dropped the 2K series only to jump over to AEW. I don't think they're not gonna make WWE games anymore, but the optics are certainly hilarious.
> 
> On the other hand... it's Yukes. They're hit or miss. More miss in recent years. According to the YT comments, part of Yuke's' modern day issues was executive meddling from WWE. Also, apparently the director of No Mercy is at the helm so... cautiously optimistic? At the very least they can't just up and spam reused assets, so it'll be interesting seeing how the final product ends up with them essentially starting from scratch.


but like.....how long ago was no mercy? I love that game too and all......but they do not need to bring everything back from it.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2020)

Eh, you won't get a fair answer out of me because I still hold the light attack, strong attack, stamina building gameplay of the AKI games (or Day of Reckoning) as the golden standard. Wouldn't be the least bit offended if they did that, but faster.

But a game like that wouldn't really hold up in the Adderall based economy of gaming today, so a knockoff of Raw vs Smackdown games would be acceptable as well. Just no more 2K style.... It was novel at first, but then wore thin when it became clear they couldn't sustain what it demanded, ie, competent development and actual time to work on it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2020)

The animations didn’t look bad but the models were terrible. Also to piggy back off @Mickey Mouse, the nostalgia glasses have to go. No Mercy was fantastic for it’s time because of depth and even pretty good graphics for it’s platform but that’s not enough for today’s gaming community. I see too many people arguing that the content is more important than the graphics but in 2020 there’s no excuse for not having both.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2020)

I dunno. I think piss poor optimization of our current crop works as one.

Not that that matters, since I ultimately agree with the distaste for the visuals, just for a slightly different reason. Aesthetics and art direction matter infinitely more than power, and tbh, i'm not crazy about this game's aesthetic. Hoping they can fix it up before release. I'm guessing late next year, soonest.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I dunno. I think piss poor optimization of our current crop works as one.
> 
> Not that that matters, since I ultimately agree with the distaste for the visuals, just for a slightly different reason. Aesthetics and art direction matter infinitely more than power, and tbh, i'm not crazy about this game's aesthetic. Hoping they can fix it up before release. I'm guessing late next year, soonest.


I would assume they’re projecting for the summer around DON, or early fall around All out. From a marketing perspective I’m sure they’d like it to be released around a PPV and I think it would be in their best interest not to go toe to toe with annual holiday releases.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 10, 2020)

Don't think I've posted in months. Almost everyone has the same avatars and the thread title says RIP Shad.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

I was just thinking that AEW should go all out trying to make a good wrestling video game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> We can never escape Yuke's
> 
> On the one hand, it is sorta hilarious how harshly they dropped the 2K series only to jump over to AEW. I don't think they're not gonna make WWE games anymore, but the optics are certainly hilarious.
> 
> On the other hand... it's Yukes. They're hit or miss. More miss in recent years. According to the YT comments, part of Yuke's' modern day issues was executive meddling from WWE. Also, apparently the director of No Mercy is at the helm so... cautiously optimistic? At the very least they can't just up and spam reused assets, so it'll be interesting seeing how the final product ends up with them essentially starting from scratch.



Use Triple H body model and slap Kenny’s face. Ez fix!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

You are a total neckbeard tbh if you want to play a game as Omega, the Young Bucks, or Obèse Jericho tbh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

NXT show seems alright tonight.  Candice vs Toni should be good.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> You are a total neckbeard tbh if you want to play a game as Omega, the Young Bucks, or Obèse Jericho tbh.


Playing vidja/watching wrestling is cringe in general if you'd ask anybody who's relatively normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

Yeah.  Wrestling isn’t a hobby you share with coworkers.  And I always used to lie when I took days off for PPV event travel.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Wrestling isn’t a hobby you share with coworkers.  And I always used to lie when I took days off for PPV event travel.


And AEW had taken the embarrassment to a totally new level tbh.  They make wrestling look like a joke on a weekly basis.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Huh. New OP tonight.
I like it.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

I know Cage is good.
I know Sydel is good.
But for some reason I wasn't expecting this match to be as good of an opener as it is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

My wife just debuted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> And AEW had taken the embarrassment to a totally new level tbh.  They make wrestling look like a joke on a weekly basis.


You don’t know how ashamed I am, I put pictures on social media from both events I attended because “sports based presentation”. I coerced my gf to watch the first 5-6 weeks and come to the two shows with me. And now look at them, breaking out music and dance routines, fighting over video games, mothers in minivans, competitive matches between men and effeminate men, etc. The embarrassment never ends with this product.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

...hold on...
Brandi Rhodes is black???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2020)

Is this Jerry Springer?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...hold on...
> Brandi Rhodes is black???


... yes


Shes upper class black

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Why is Shaq coming to AEW (apparently)?
I thought he was slated to be fighting some boxer or something at WM?
Did that fall through?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

>Mox v Omega on a deadass Dynamite episode

Come again?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Why is Shaq coming to AEW (apparently)?
> I thought he was slated to be fighting some boxer or something at WM?
> Did that fall through?


yeah


Shirker said:


> >Mox v Omega on a deadass Dynamite episode
> 
> Come again?


They arent waiting 3 months for a title change


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2020)

Hold up, the bunny ran up QTs credit cards and his money then went back to her man? AEW with it’s rare use of realistic storytelling I see.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> yeah
> 
> They arent waiting 3 months for a title change



I guess that's fair.
Well now I'm wondering what the main event will even be for Revolution. Mox rematch? Wrapping up the Page thing?



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hold up, the bunny ran up QTs credit cards and his money then went back to her man? AEW with it’s rare use of realistic storytelling I see.



Not exactly. AEW wants us to believe QT's the face in the situation despite him tryin' to make it with another man's woman. The fuck?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

So Blade got fucked up. He's making a mess of the place.
When did he even get opened up?

EDIT*
Aaaayyy, QT got a pin!
Good stuff. Also good table bump from Bunny.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

People always get fucked up during AEW matches because these people don’t know how to work.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

Toni has a big ass.  Damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

"I gave you the rub, brother" -Matt Hardy

What an asshole. 



Rukia said:


> People always get fucked up during AEW matches because these people don’t know how to work.



In all fairness, it was in a hardcore match, so it was actually a gig. He apparently hit a weird spot though, because he had a Cena-tier crimson mask for the 2nd half of the match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2020)

They just had a promo where Matt Hardy basically said the elite deletion match put Sammy over, good grief.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They just had a promo where Matt Hardy basically said the elite deletion match put Sammy over, good grief.


That’s how jericho talks on commentary.  He talks down to us and tells us that guys like Orange Cassidy are main eventers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I guess that's fair.
> Well now I'm wondering what the main event will even be for Revolution. Mox rematch? Wrapping up the Page thing?


Doubt its a rematch. But champ omega has a slew of undone matches it could be almost literally anybody


I Hope page has a longer burn


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Sammy was murdered and Jericho hasn't come to terms yet.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

MJF quoting Drake and hoping that the two Latinos from the hood will like it is the whitest shit I've seen from him.

EDIT*
I should sit down and watch FTR and Bucks again.
It's getting rave reviews all over the place and i guess I really was missing something. I seriously just thought it was fine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> MJF quoting Drake and hoping that the two Latinos from the hood will like it is the whitest shit I've seen from him.
> 
> EDIT*
> I should sit down and watch FTR and Bucks again.
> It's getting rave reviews all over the place and i guess I really was missing something. I seriously just thought it was fine.


You gotta watch it in a vacuum

Theres alot of psychology going on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

AEW got a lot of fucking nerve airing this Tai v Velvet match in November....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> AEW got a lot of fucking nerve airing this Tai v Velvet match in November....


Champ retains at ppv and doesnt even get a promo

Smh


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Champ retains at ppv and doesnt even get a promo
> 
> Smh


Shida honestly doesn't do much in general until its absolutely required of her.
It's so weird. I'd assume it has something to do with COVID, but she semi-regularly shows up in the crowds and stuff, so I dunno.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Got a mighty need for this Sammy face turn.

EDIT*
Eddie... 

EDIT**
When'd Fenix shave his head?
I don't like it....


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2020)

Pentagon Jr. seems to deeply dislike his brother's skull.
Probably because he shaved his fucking head.

EDIT
PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACC


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2020)

What a ending


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)

Shirker said:


> AEW got a lot of fucking nerve airing this Tai v Velvet match in November....


They need to drop the women’s division.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Nov 12, 2020)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't think I've posted in months. Almost everyone has the same avatars and the thread title says RIP Shad.


hey there


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They need to drop the women’s division.


The fact that both you and @Zhen Chan missed my NNN joke means I'm too lost in the internet sauce.

I need to get me a library card or somethin'.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2020)

Ouch! Maybe Nia needs to stick to very basic basic movesets?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2020)

As much as Nia frustrates me, from looking at the slow mo, that looks like it mighta been Mandy's fault.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> As much as Nia frustrates me, from looking at the slow mo, that looks like it mighta been Mandy's fault.


I also thought this was Mandy’s fault.

mandy is very green and without the traveling schedule; the green wrestlers are not getting reps.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Shirker said:


> As much as Nia frustrates me, from looking at the slow mo, that looks like it mighta been Mandy's fault.


She missed the rope for the shit can

100% mandy

Its like forgetting to tuck your head for a power bomb

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> She missed the rope for the shit can
> 
> 100% mandy
> 
> Its like forgetting to tuck your head for a power bomb


The tumble Mandy took looked terrible.  She is lucky if she escaped injury.  I wouldn’t be surprised at all with a last minute replacement for Survivor Series.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Toni has a big ass.  Damn.


and the sky is blue!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I also thought this was Mandy’s fault.
> 
> mandy is very green and without the traveling schedule; the green wrestlers are not getting reps.


mandy has been there a few years now. just make her a slutty manager or some kind of eyecandy, she's clearly lacking in whatever skill you acquire to be a OK wrestler.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2020)

I have Alexa and Liv above Mandy as talents.  So that’s an unfortunate spot for Mandy to be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 12, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I have Alexa and Liv above Mandy as talents.  So that’s an unfortunate spot for Mandy to be.


Alexa yes, Liv's terrible

At least mandy has better strikes. When sonya said she was carrying mandy that shit was a shoot. Sptting straight facts


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alexa yes, Liv's terrible
> 
> At least mandy has better strikes. When sonya said she was carrying mandy that shit was a shoot. Sptting straight facts


Mandy has a good knee attack.  So there’s that.

i wasn’t just talking about ring work though.  Alexa is probably slightly better in the ring than both Mandy and Liv.  But as far as acting, and mic work, and just body language in general.  They smoke Mandy.

you seem to have some connections Zhen.  Is Mandy injured?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

With WK coming up in the new year is Kenny a certainty to win the AEW title.  Since if Mox is going out to Japan he's going to need to be in quarantine for at least 2 weeks before he defends/drops the US title.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

WWE needs to bring fans back.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2020)

Apparently the shift in power Con was tweeeting about was getting their ass blown out in the ratings lol. 

Shame, too. It was a pretty good show.



Rukia said:


> WWE needs to bring fans back.



Everyone does. They won't because it's socially retarded atm. Companies are trying their best to make up for the missing element, but all the attempts are either ugly (Thunderdome), cringe (NFL fake crowd noise/MLB cardboard cutouts) or just not good enough (AEW limited capacity seating).

Honestly i feel like the ones that have done the best job is NJPW, since the whole clapping thing makes it feel like golf, which is neat, but I'm kinda in the minority with that feeling, so objectively that option is garbage as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Apparently the shift in power Con was tweeeting about was getting their ass blown out in the ratings lol.
> 
> Shame, too. It was a pretty good show.
> 
> ...



To be fair though.  NJPW actually is based in a country that didn't go full stupid when it came to Corona which allowed them to do better than others.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

Just my opinion.  But I actually do think wwe deserves a lot of credit for the ThunderDome.  They kind of just took what the NBA was doing and put it in a bigger venue with rows and rows and columns of monitors.

and it has worked.  Ratings would be far worse if they were still in a silent performance center.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2020)

When I talk about the Thunderdome, I'm, of course, speaking personally. If you were to ask me as a fan, it comes off just as homogenous, plastic and sensorially offensive as anything else they've done production or booking-wise for the last decade.

But objectively speaking, it was a good idea as the results and feedback speak for themselves. Like you said, ratings have...for the most part... steadied a bit, the depressing aura that the show had in its earlier Pandemic episodes is gone, and there's clearly a demand there since the opt ins are apparently clogged all the time. So, hey credit where it's due.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> To be fair though.  NJPW actually is based in a country that didn't go full stupid when it came to Corona which allowed them to do better than others.


never was able to figure out how japan was able to maintain it better than other places. considering how dense tokyo is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Apparently the shift in power Con was tweeeting about was getting their ass blown out in the ratings lol.
> 
> Shame, too. It was a pretty good show.


Wym? They beat nxt


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

So been watching Mandalorian, today's episode was the one with Sasha Banks in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> never was able to figure out how japan was able to maintain it better than other places. considering how dense tokyo is.


SARS scaring the fuck out them, on top of having a very conservative and collectivist culture, means that they're better equipped to deal with a danger where quelling it depends on _following simple instructions_.

Sometimes the whole "stray nail gets hammered down" thing has its benefits.



Zhen Chan said:


> Wym? They beat nxt


Was about to note a drop, but double checked and apparently they did worse last week due to the election. Huh. Could've sworn they'd hit the 8's.
Still, it's sorta disappointing coming of what was probably their best PPV. Is the clown world that is US politics still attracting eyes or something?



Nemesis said:


> So been watching Mandalorian, today's episode was the one with Sasha Banks in it.



How was the episode? This show's on my binge list.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> never was able to figure out how japan was able to maintain it better than other places. considering how dense tokyo is.



Because the means to defeat covid is universal.  It is just some leaders in the west put their heads in the sand quickly instead of doing what was necessary. (This isn't just an american thing but Europe too)


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2020)

And Brazil, which you should come to, from what I hear on the internet.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> With WK coming up in the new year is Kenny a certainty to win the AEW title.  Since if Mox is going out to Japan he's going to need to be in quarantine for at least 2 weeks before he defends/drops the US title.


I wouldn’t be surprised if they swerve us with a debut and have Kenny get a rematch at Revolution.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> How was the episode? This show's on my binge list.


It was the best episode of the season thus far(3 episodes) because it’s the only episode that moves the plot forward. If you aren’t familiar with the show I’ll forewarn you now;  the show is much less serialized than it is episodic. Most episodes are “fetch me this macguffin and I will help you barely move the plot forward”. Not that it’s a bad show it’s still beautiful and has great world building, 8/10.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Shirker said:


> SARS scaring the fuck out them, on top of having a very conservative and collectivist culture, means that they're better equipped to deal with a danger where quelling it depends on _following simple instructions_.
> 
> Sometimes the whole "stray nail gets hammered down" thing has its benefits.
> 
> ...


The shit show aint over, trump flailing anf screaming on his way out


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

It's pretty much old school in how it is done.  Many old shows with an endgame had a "small amount of X to move things forward but the bulk of the episode is standalone in nature." 

This one does have more of a connection with the overal arc with the imperials, the episode is heavily linked to Clone Wars as well and sets up to the next episode Clone wars link (not saying why for spoilers)

By Clone wars I mean the animated show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Zelina tweeted about unionization and got released 10 mins later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

I assume she had already been released.  Could be wrong though.

Guess she won’t be on the survivor series team.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Zelina tweeted about unionization and got released 10 mins later



Holy shit I just saw that.

Black out the door next.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

Has Zelina continued to be active on twitch or has she obeyed the mandate?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Has Zelina continued to be active on twitch or has she obeyed the mandate?


Blacks cousin was on twitch as thier proxy


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

This is kind of similar to Emma.  Because she was kind of getting a push.  Her Undertaker photo shoot was just released like yesterday.  And even though she is small, I enjoyed her work.  Especially as a manager.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

Unionization honestly doesn’t make sense for wrestlers.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Zelina tweeted about unionization and got released 10 mins later


*wheeze*



Rukia said:


> I assume she had already been released.  Could be wrong though.
> 
> Guess she won’t be on the survivor series team.


Likely. I doubt they'd axe her for tweeting... y'know unless she said something super racist or whatever.

Still, as per usual with the brand, the optics aren't great because they are just *supremely *bad at not looking evil for some reason.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

Maybe she wanted to get fired?  I am hearing that she just opened an only fans account.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

WWE is trying to humiliate Otis.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

I heard Chelsea Green might have been injured?  She was back for less than two minutes!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Maybe she wanted to get fired?  I am hearing that she just opened an only fans account.


Ahh she beat Paige to the punch. I assume she claims there won’t be any nudes, let’s see how long that lasts.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2020)

damn


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2020)

I have to give it to Tony Khan, he’s really embracing the carny promoter role. I didn’t hear about the tweets and stuff about him changing the “balance of power in wrestling” until this morning and I find it hilarious. So having a wrestler who was already part of the roster and cut a promo a week prior, returning on Wednesday is a shift in the balance of power? This is the same shit that took initial viewership from 1.4million to finding “their stride” around 780k.

He didn’t deliver with Punk on several occasions, he cuts the lights off for returns of guys that are two and three weeks removed from the show, now he makes this statement a week after Brock’s release was finalized? What a troll!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)

Even if Zelina Vega is gone. At the end of the day, there is still only one goddess of wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I have to give it to Tony Khan, he’s really embracing the carny promoter role. I didn’t hear about the tweets and stuff about him changing the “balance of power in wrestling” until this morning and I find it hilarious. So having a wrestler who was already part of the roster and cut a promo a week prior, returning on Wednesday is a shift in the balance of power? This is the same shit that took initial viewership from 1.4million to finding “their stride” around 780k.
> 
> He didn’t deliver with Punk on several occasions, he cuts the lights off for returns of guys that are two and three weeks removed from the show, now he makes this statement a week after Brock’s release was finalized? What a troll!


Khan is a geek.  Too much WCW nostalgia mixed into his stupid promotion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Even if Zelina Vega is gone. At the end of the day, there is still only one goddess of wwe.


Bianca Belair


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)

Let’s see how Bianca does on Smackdown.  Without live crowds, I feel like it is easier for wwe to be more patient with pushes.

A live crowd tends to be restless when someone they don’t know is out there for an extended period of time.  I remember even Asuka was struggling with the fans initially on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)

@Kisame3rd14 as far as AEW goes.  I have snapped.  I used to avoid interacting with AEW twitter accounts and YouTube channels.  Now I go everywhere leaving comments about how shitty their product is.

can’t take it anymore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 as far as AEW goes.  I have snapped.  I used to avoid interacting with AEW twitter accounts and YouTube channels.  Now I go everywhere leaving comments about how shitty their product is.
> 
> can’t take it anymore!


Careful friend, it seems like your disdain could turn you into the other side of the same coin of AEW’s core audience.

You don’t want to be the guy praising inter gender matches where Braun has to sell for Ruby Riot or think it’s ok if Roman and Randy break out into a song and dance routine, just because WWE does it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You don’t want to be the guy praising inter gender matches where Braun has to sell for Ruby Riot or think it’s ok if Roman and Randy break out into a song and dance routine, just because WWE does it.


No of course not.  I’m not going to pretend that wwe is better than they are just because AEW is lousy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2020)

I wouldn’t have thought that Sasha Banks would have great crossover potential; but I think she is going to have every opportunity.

i don’t watch the Mandalorian.  But it’s cool that she’s in it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

DO you guys have Hikaru Shida nudes? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

tg thta Survivor Series isn't this Sunday.

Btw is there a reason why the Undertaker has to quit now? is there something wrong with him?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> tg thta Survivor Series isn't this Sunday.
> 
> Btw is there a reason why the Undertaker has to quit now? is there something wrong with him?


Yeah hes old and literally cant wrestle anymore

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 15, 2020)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 as far as AEW goes.  I have snapped.  I used to avoid interacting with AEW twitter accounts and YouTube channels.  Now I go everywhere leaving comments about how shitty their product is.
> 
> can’t take it anymore!



Excessive amounts of sodium chloride is bad for your heart.

Word of advice.



Zhen Chan said:


> Yeah hes old and literally cant wrestle anymore



This doesn't answer the question, oddly enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

I have returned and the fuck was this.  I mean they want to introduce new characters but damn that woman can not cut promos for shit, Shaq is being promoted...... for reasons, and I think there were some missed ques in the ending segments ala Hobbs coming in very late.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I have returned and the fuck was this.  I mean they want to introduce new characters but damn that woman can not cut promos for shit, Shaq is being promoted...... for reasons, and I think there were some missed ques in the ending segments ala Hobbs coming in very late.


Cody even retconned his statement about realistic wrestling for AEW, now he said it meant only for his matches.

They’re full on fuck it mode now, TK has made it clear he doesn’t care about building an audience or making wrestling cool he just wants to placate the strange subsection of smarks that like that PWG shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

I enjoy AEW but what the fuck is Shaq going to bring ot the table.  I mean bring in NBA fans looking for nostalgia but that's about it.  Unless there is a handfull of people that bought some of Shaq's albums or played his Shaqfu game but....


Jesus Christ to come to this.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

Who is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Who is this?



Brandi Lauren.  She is currently signed with NXT officially now or in particular part of the new class that signed with NXT.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> tg thta Survivor Series isn't this Sunday.
> 
> Btw is there a reason why the Undertaker has to quit now? is there something wrong with him?



Undertaker has an artificial hip made in China. It’s too dangerous for him to continue wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Undertaker has an artificial hip made in China. It’s too dangerous for him to continue wrestling.



Wtf! Maybe he shouldn't wrestle next Sunday at all then?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Wtf! Maybe he shouldn't wrestle next Sunday at all then?



Wait? Are they serious? They released his retirement documentary and here he we are contemplating about his match next Sunday?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh I thought there was one last match lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2020)

Taker is hopefully going to just show up for the Survivor Series to just walk donw the ramp, do his extended entrance, chokeslam some dumbass will to sell for him as a "favor" for VInce, have the 2K crowd chant raised up to max screechig "This is Awesome!!", and leave for an easy paycheck and that will be it.  The cinematic match he had with AJ should have been his swan song to go out on a high and for him to risk that because he still has the "itch" is dumb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 16, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Wait? Are they serious? They released his retirement documentary and here he we are contemplating about his match next Sunday?


The doc was never indicative of anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> The doc was never indicative of anything.


It doesn’t matter. Taker could barely walk.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Drew talking about Thanksgiving.  Yawn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Why is the Miz out?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 16, 2020)

2 hours till orton drops the strap


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Please put Lana through a table!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 16, 2020)

Mandy definitely is this generations Trish Stratus.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Lana through the table!


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 16, 2020)

This feels like a big fight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2020)

Mia Yum

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2020)

Surprised Drew won.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Hopefully the feud is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Surprised Drew won.



Why did he ever lose it in the 1st place!?!?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2020)

Boring show.  Lifeless.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why did he ever lose it in the 1st place!?!?



Orton vs Edge at the upcoming WM.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Orton vs Edge at the upcoming WM.



I......why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I......why?



Because ratings.   That and when it comes to established named power ....... well........


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because ratings.   That and when it comes to established named power ....... well........


Who fucking cares about Edge or Oldberg still!??!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2020)

It was a pretty funny firefly funhouse last night.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2020)

The promo she gave last night convinced me that they need to take the belt off of Asuka at TLC.  She can’t get away with these high energy Japanese promos anymore.  Even if the alternative is Shayna; do it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2020)

Heard about the Drew thing. Pretty funny. Also unexpected. I was sorta under the impression that they took the belt off of him so that he could try to go for another chase and finally get that big show pop for if/when crowds came back. Vaccine's close apparently, so it might not have been... _that_ farfetched. Ah well.

Also heard about Bennet and Kannelis. Personal feelings about those two aside... kiiiinda getting tired of living in a world where bootlickers still continue to breathe. Joke's getting old, quite frankly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2020)

Maria should never say anything bad about wwe.  She had a career in wrestling because they gave her a chance.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

My current place of employment (United Parcel Service) has afforded me a type of financial stability I never would have dreamed of as a teen and my parents deadass never had. They're tendency to purposefully understaff is still retarded.

I'm not interested in hearing about company loyalty when modern day business practices are in the state they're in. It's nearsighted.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Anyway, mildly related to the Sasha stuff from earlier, here's something on my TL I found hilarious.


Hot wings and YT memes > wrestling, apparently. 
Being in the doldrums is something I've come to terms with, but it's always amusing to behold.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

21 and 19

jesus fuck theyre fucking infants

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Top flight are apparently 21 and 19. Fuckin' hell. Hopin' these kids can put on a good first impression on national television.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

So Bucks vs Top Flight to start off the show.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Anyway, mildly related to the Sasha stuff from earlier, here's something on my TL I found hilarious.
> 
> 
> Hot wings and YT memes > wrestling, apparently.
> Being in the doldrums is something I've come to terms with, but it's always amusing to behold.


goddamn! as if I needed anymore proof that no one that can get you in a TV show or movie watches wrestling anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

I have no idea what mathmatically makes up a good match... but I know a fun one when I see one, and that match was fucking fun.

Hope to see more of these guys in the future. A *damn* good showing from these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Top flight is tiny but that was a young bucks match so I won’t hold the work against them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Um, I'm not a drinker so can someone please educate me on what they were doing on upoing the anti on the alchohol.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

The only thing I knew from that is that moonshine is rough.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

How to kill the best prospect in wrestling


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

This documentary(?) looks like pure fluff.
I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Wait, Renee is pregee?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Interesting that the commercial is the first time Nyla has mentioned being transgendered on tnt but won’t use it in storyline to generate a reaction.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Interesting that the commercial is the first time Nyla has mentioned being transgendered on tnt but won’t use it in storyline to generate a reaction.



They actually mentioned it in a "Road To" if I recall correctly. I also have a vague memory of commentary mentioning it in passing at one point, but that might be me misremembering. One of those things I'm assuming they acknowledge but don't feel the need the dwell on, like Brandi being black, or Jericho being fat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

So any expectations for the upcominig AEW game.  Hope for little micro transactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Not gonna lie... disappointed that we're getting an angle and not a face-to-face between the two. I guess they didn't want Omega to get ripped asunder in promos so far out from the show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any expectations for the upcominig AEW game.  Hope for little micro transactions.


No mercy with 2021 graphocs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

So what was the poing of the Inner Circle going to Vegas anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Didn't need to see Hornswaggle in a nappy, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what was the poing of the Inner Circle going to Vegas anyway.


Just some shitposting to kill about 15 minutes.

MJF invited them last week to celebrate his acceptance into the group.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Didn't need to see Hornswaggle in a nappy, thanks.



Welp Vince's bastard child just got himself blacklisted from the WWE.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp Vince's bastard child just got himself blacklisted from the WWE.


Raw Anniversery show's gonna be emptier without his inevitable cameo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> They actually mentioned it in a "Road To" if I recall correctly. I also have a vague memory of commentary mentioning it in passing at one point, but that might be me misremembering. One of those things I'm assuming they acknowledge but don't feel the need the dwell on, like Brandi being black, or Jericho being fat.


Yea it was mentioned on the road to the first dynamite but never on dynamite/tv, so I just assumed she didn’t want it mentioned. The fact that she brings nothing else to the table and continues to sit on a golden egg of a hot topic in storytelling is irresponsible. 

Brandi is black, Nyla is black, private party is black, will hobbs is black. Jericho is fat, Uno is fat, janella is fat, Kingston is fat. 

There’s only one transgender wrestler on prominent television in the entire history of wrestling, to ignore that is calling the audience dumb, something they said they wouldn’t do. You can bet your ass if a prominent sports athlete or combatant was transgender it would be the driving narrative of their entire career.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Was slightly hoping for a longer build, but fuck it, 

DEATH TRIANGLE BACK BAAAAYYYYBEEEE!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

So Penta chooces Death Triangle.  So new feud between Death Triangle vs Eddie Kingstonand his co.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

They really put this idiot jade or Jane back on tv after last week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh hell no.  Please keep these two women out of the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Rosa can get it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They really put this idiot jade or Jane back on tv after last week?


But her promo was rivoting.  It's in the patheon of promos such as "Wish you died in the womb" to "The genesis of McGillicutty".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea it was mentioned on the road to the first dynamite but never on dynamite/tv, so I just assumed she didn’t want it mentioned. The fact that she brings nothing else to the table and continues to sit on a golden egg of a hot topic in storytelling is irresponsible.
> 
> Brandi is black, Nyla is black, private party is black, will hobbs is black. Jericho is fat, Uno is fat, janella is fat, Kingston is fat.
> 
> There’s only one transgender wrestler on prominent television in the entire history of wrestling, to ignore that is calling the audience dumb, something they said they wouldn’t do. You can bet your ass if a prominent sports athlete or combatant was transgender it would be the driving narrative of their entire career.


I mean, probably? But the problem is it involves a lot of nuance that we just aren't getting.

In what context would her transness be brought up on the show? Not the documentaries/road-to's which take on a more realistic slant, I mean the show itself. A promo? A tagline? A nickname maybe? How much would her being trans be involved in the stories they wanna tell? Would it be wise to harp on her adversity when she's supposed to be a monster heel? If the answer for that is "make her babyface then", would it have been wise to make her a fighting babyface when she towers over the rest of the roster so much?

But even if ya ignore all that as negligible (understandably), if it is her choice not to make a thing out of it, would it be the best idea to go against those wishes anyway? A lot of trans people I've either talked to or have been aware of would rather be addressed as what they identify as. Is she perhaps one of them? Like just being referred to as a woman until it becomes relevant to her to address it? Because of the way wrestling... well, *is*... it strikes me as pretty understandable that they'd tread carefully on the subject.

I mean, I get what you're saying, truly, but on the list of things that I find questionable about this brand, this is one that I never thought required all that much thought. Strikes of chasing shadows to me, tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

jesus fuck britt is stupid

lmfao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

So me thinks Thunda Rosa going to feud with Baker for that run in.  So does that mean Rosa going to AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

That was a pretty good match, props to those girls. I’ve been hearing all week how they were good but coming from people that think Britt Baker is good you have to take that with a boulder of salt. These two are legitimately good, like WWE level good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Did Britt just say "go back to the streets where you belong"? 
Future somewhere smilin' knowing his work is being properly spread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Silver going spastic.   Well I'm in, hopefully Evil Zatanna can bring back gold to the Dark Order then.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

>D'Arby insinuates he's the devil and can't walk in a church without lighting on fire.

Fair

EDIT*
Oh, god, Cody's entrance now has violently blue lighting, please help me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Cage is a beast.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I mean, probably? But the problem is it involves a lot of nuance that we just aren't getting.
> 
> In what context would her transness be brought up on the show? Not the documentaries/road-to's which take on a more realistic slant, I mean the show itself. A promo? A tagline? A nickname maybe? How much would her being trans be involved in the stories they wanna tell? Would it be wise to harp on her adversity when she's supposed to be a monster heel? If the answer for that is "make her babyface then", would it have been wise to make her a fighting babyface when she towers over the rest of the roster so much?


I’d argue the opposite, I was actually going to edit it in to my post. You don’t even have to be nuanced with the storytelling. You can make her a tweener heel by giving her a “real woman” gimmick, where she berates the division by winning matches with strength yet condescendingly saying her opponents aren’t real women. If you want to get trashy you could have her take a love interest like Kip away from Penelope(although I could see why they wouldn’t want to go there).

on the flip side you can have a heel champion refuse to put the title on the line against her, citing that she isn’t a real woman.




Shirker said:


> But even if ya ignore all that as negligible (understandably), if it is her choice not to make a thing out of it, would it be the best idea to go against those wishes anyway? A lot of trans people I've either talked to or have been aware of would rather be addressed as what they identify as. Is she perhaps one of them? Like just being referred to as a woman until it becomes relevant to her to address it? Because of the way wrestling... well, *is*... it strikes me as pretty understandable that they'd tread carefully on the subject.


If she doesn’t want to go there she’s going to have to bring something to the table then. As it stands now she’s floundering with a pretty basic role of being a monster even with the native twist she still isn’t bringing “it”. And there’s no way you are going to tell me with a straight face they brought her in based solely on her ability.

Trust me, I understand the defense of not wanting to “go there” but come on, do you not see how much money is being left on the table without this basic yet divisive storytelling element? Is this an entertainment business or is this a charity  that is unable push the envelope?


Shirker said:


> I mean, I get what you're saying, truly, but on the list of things that I find questionable about this brand, this is one that I never thought required all that much thought. Strikes of chasing shadows to me, tbh.


I’m not arguing AEW is a shit show solely because they’re missing this one proposed angle, I just find it to be another glaring example of their desire to prioritize the feelings of a few over massive exposure and money. Pandering to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2020)

Io retained.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh shit, Hobbs joined the dark side.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh shit, Hobbs joined the dark side.


Ive wanted him to join the entire time

But now that he has im angry at the betrayal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

"When Will Hobbs was a kid, he was protected by his brother when he blocked a bullet for him, which killed him instantly.

Boo his ass!"

I'll give it time... but i'm not a fan.

---------

Anyway, good episode, though not as good as last week. Didn't like pt. 2 of the Inner Circle Vegas trip, and got super disappointed that Mox and Omega didn't have a face to face. Other than that, the show started and ended strong and we got some fun matches in between, so hey.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "When Will Hobbs was a kid, he was protected by his brother when he blocked a bullet for him, which killed him instantly.
> 
> Boo his ass!"
> 
> ...


Hes a thug, all he knows is the streets /vince

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’d argue the opposite, I was actually going to edit it in to my post. You don’t even have to be nuanced with the storytelling. You can make her a tweener heel by giving her a “real woman” gimmick, where she berates the division by winning matches with strength yet condescendingly saying her opponents aren’t real women. If you want to get trashy you could have her take a love interest like Kip away from Penelope(although I could see why they wouldn’t want to go there).
> 
> on the flip side you can have a heel champion refuse to put the title on the line against her, citing that she isn’t a real woman.



Wouldn't fly.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> *If she doesn’t want to go there she’s going to have to bring something to the table then*. As it stands now she’s floundering with a pretty basic role of being a monster even with the native twist she still isn’t bringing “it”. And there’s no way you are going to tell me with a straight face they brought her in based solely on her ability.


Agreed. She's not very good, except for a few high spots. And her booking leaves a lot to be desired since the edgiest/most heelish thing she's done is repeatedly put people through tables... which they stopped for some reason.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not arguing AEW is a shit show solely because they’re missing this one proposed angle, I just find it to be another glaring example of their desire to prioritize the feelings of a few over massive exposure and money. Pandering to the lowest common denominator.


I wasn't arguing that, sorry if that's how it came off. I'm arguing that it really doesn't seem all that glaring if you think about.
It's like my feelings on intergender wrestling: would I rather they do it again to truly show off the supposed equality of the sexes by pinning them in competitive matches, or hell failing that, allowing contact for simply getting real heat? Yes. But I understand why peeps would rather not do it, and unfortunately history isn't kind to the concept (the hemorrhaging of WWE numbers, the death of Lucha Underground, lolTNA)

Pushing the envelope works as long as you don't push it off a cliff, and the unfortunate truth is that the simple act of existing puts way too many targets on their back for them to be able to do that even if they wanted to. I myself would get a kick out of Nyla eating Swole whole after she garishly threatens to "kick her where her balls used to be". I'm one guy.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes a thug, all he knows is the streets /vince


"BROOKLYN, BROOKLYN"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wouldn't fly.


I disagree, it’s too hot button and relevant to the current political climate to be dismissed.


Shirker said:


> Agreed. She's not very good, except for a few high spots. And her booking leaves a lot to be desired since the edgiest/most heelish thing she's done is repeatedly put people through tables... which they stopped for some reason.


Would you agree that her identity is part of the reason she was brought in as an original member of the roster?


Shirker said:


> I wasn't arguing that, sorry if that's how it came off. I'm arguing that it really doesn't seem all that glaring if you think about.
> It's like my feelings on intergender wrestling: would I rather they do it again to truly show off the supposed equality of the sexes by pinning them in competitive matches, or hell failing that, allowing contact for simply getting real heat? Yes. But I understand why peeps would rather not do it, and unfortunately history isn't kind to the concept (the hemorrhaging of WWE numbers, the death of Lucha Underground, lolTNA)


Back to point one, it’s hot button. Intergender wrestling has already been done, it’s seen as carny and caters to a niche audience. A transgender storyline would be groundbreaking.


Shirker said:


> Pushing the envelope works as long as you don't push it off a cliff, and the unfortunate truth is that the simple act of existing puts way too many targets on their back for them to be able to do that even if they wanted to. I myself would get a kick out of Nyla eating Swole whole after she garishly threatens to "kick her where her balls used to be". I'm one guy.


I think you’re severely underrating the demand for a divisive storyline in wrestling. I’ve said it before but that was the underlying story in the arena during the inaugural title match between her and Riho. Fans were out of their seat at Nyla’s neck from the moment she made her entrance to the moment Riho made her comeback. The crowd was split 65/35 with a lot of men in Riho’s corner and a strong contingent of women in Nyla’s corner.

The reaction was different than any other match of that night because it pushed the envelope in the correct way, something I wish they(backstage) would’ve picked up and went with moving forward. 

If you see I’ve used the word hot button several times because I think that’s the best way to describe what AEW is truly missing from anything they’re doing. They don’t have any storylines that cross the boundaries of wrestling, and this one is a “gimmie”.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 18, 2020)

Eh, I don't think i'm underrating anything, but it doesn't really matter all too much to me left or right, so whatever.

I suppose the only thing we can hope is that in the future when fans truly come back, they can try something to that effect and hopefully not catch any shit. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, Renee is pregee?



Mox was feeling left out with his shield brothers either already a dad or going to be one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2020)

Raw needs Ripley more than Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Ripley ripped her gauge open last night


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2020)

Something that Maffew posted that I found interesting

Dunno the amount of validity to this, but regardless of whether or not it's embellished, here's your daily PSA that American work culture, especially in wrestling, will always be hot garbage.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Cody is a bit of a shittier after what he did with speares

But if Qt doesnt like you it might be you homeboy. Ive met Qt, hes pretty cool


In case yall dont know, cody told speares to swing the chair from the side hard af instead of the top, the safe way, which resulted in hin getting like 32 stitches. And then Mox and Tony chewed speares out backstage and mox refused to do shows where he was booked, which resulted kn speares losing his spot on the card and wrestling almost exclusively on dark, while cody did literally nothing about it till a year later


----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2020)

I might've misread, I got the impression that QT actually did like him?

Also, not gonna defend Cody since he's outed himself as shifty a couple years ago, but it sounds like a lot of the bullying was propegated by 2 or 3 individuals of high rank. Probably Gunn. He's tall. I'm moreso annoyed that insane, work-yourself-sick weekly hours are apparently the norm. Speaking as someone who's had those type of hours essentially pressured onto me, I got beef with any company who lazily pushes insane demands on a few rather than just ballsing up and hiring enough hands for the workload or actually putting any damn thought into proper scheduling or logistics.

That's why I backed out of game's development. It sounded like ass and if any of the news thats come out recently is any indication, it *is* ass and I dodged a bullet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2020)

Oh yeah misread, yeah qts cool


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 19, 2020)

Can't wait to see Mark's cameo in the next season of The Boys


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Something that Maffew posted that I found interesting
> 
> Dunno the amount of validity to this, but regardless of whether or not it's embellished, here's your daily PSA that American work culture, especially in wrestling, will always be hot garbage.


It’s valid but it’s surfaced that the guy is a weirdo as well, doesn’t excuse the actions of DDP and Cody to a lesser extent but I can see why people wouldn’t want him around.

He deleted the tweets but he has a reference to wanting Cody’s “meat”, some racist and homophobic stuff as well. He’s also one of those guys that pay women wrestlers for custom videos. He’s a walking hardcore wrestling fan trope.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I might've misread, I got the impression that QT actually did like him?
> 
> Also, not gonna defend Cody since he's outed himself as shifty a couple years ago, but it sounds like a lot of the bullying was propegated by 2 or 3 individuals of high rank. Probably Gunn. He's tall. I'm moreso annoyed that insane, work-yourself-sick weekly hours are apparently the norm. Speaking as someone who's had those type of hours essentially pressured onto me, I got beef with any company who lazily pushes insane demands on a few rather than just ballsing up and hiring enough hands for the workload or actually putting any damn thought into proper scheduling or logistics.
> 
> That's why I backed out of game's development. It sounded like ass and if any of the news thats come out recently is any indication, it *is* ass and I dodged a bullet.


The tall guy he’s referencing is DDP who was his boss.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2020)

I would like to hear from Kylie Rae about her experience in AEW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 20, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I would like to hear from Kylie Rae about her experience in AEW.


The IWC swept that right under the rug. I don’t think you would hear anything noteworthy though, her beef was one of the boys going behind her back and reporting to Meltzer that she had mental health issues before she made an official statement herself.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s valid but it’s surfaced that the guy is a weirdo as well, doesn’t excuse the actions of DDP and Cody to a lesser extent but I can see why people wouldn’t want him around.
> 
> He deleted the tweets but he has a reference to wanting Cody’s “meat”, some racist and homophobic stuff as well. He’s also one of those guys that pay women wrestlers for custom videos. He’s a walking hardcore wrestling fan trope.



I saw the **[2020 is the most painfully idiotic year in my fucking lifetime]** thing right before I went to bed, but... jeez louise wasn't aware of the other stuff.

Well, whatever. Another day, another journey through the uncomfortably wacky world that is wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2020)

Welp the WWE, Cameo, and The Undertaker are doing a limited time collaboration for Survivor Series as Taker is doing just 30 cameos for 1K a piece.  Wonder how much of that is going into Vince's pocket.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp the WWE, Cameo, and The Undertaker are doing a limited time collaboration for Survivor Series as Taker is doing just 30 cameos for 1K a piece.  Wonder how much of that is going into Vince's pocket.


minimum 30%


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> minimum 30%


Soon WWE will try to get a foothold into Twitch only to find out there is going to be a territory war going to happen.  You think people like Ameranth and Pokemanne are going to allow subscribers to be usurped from them.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soon WWE will try to get a foothold into Twitch only to find out there is going to be a territory war going to happen.  You think people like Ameranth and Pokemanne are going to allow subscribers to be usurped from them.



Invasion Angle pt2 exclusively on Twitch featuring VTubers.

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 20, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Soon WWE will try to get a foothold into Twitch only to find out there is going to be a territory war going to happen.  You think people like Ameranth and Pokemanne are going to allow subscribers to be usurped from them.


twitch about to lose alot of content.  Dcma fucking streamers in the mouth


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 20, 2020)

rhea got a partial ear amputation

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> rhea got a partial ear amputation



That sucks.
I saw your ear gauge post but forgot to respond because Maffew distracted me.
How did it happen?

Stuff like that sometimes makes me worry about Bianca and her hair gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Invasion Angle pt2 exclusively on Twitch featuring VTubers.
> 
> LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Meh, it'll last for about three weeks before Vince becomes bored with the ahe angle and moves on to something else.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 20, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That sucks.
> I saw your ear gauge post but forgot to respond because Maffew distracted me.
> How did it happen?
> 
> Stuff like that sometimes makes me worry about Bianca and her hair gimmick.


Several earrings got ripped out in her match with io

had to get the snip to repair


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> twitch about to lose alot of content.  Dcma fucking streamers in the mouth


But the Twitch thots dancing to YouTube Dance Dance songs without owning the systems to play the game on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2020)

Honestly, AEW does have a good promo graphics team when it comes to presenting it's talent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m going to assume Charlotte returns tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Team Smackdown in big trouble.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

I guess vince is going to try to clean sweep for raw again with every match being a raw win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

The Gears of Wars advertisement was embarrassing.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2020)

Its crazy how much Dawkins has improved


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

This is a good match but I don’t care about it.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2020)

Very good tag match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> I guess vince is going to try to clean sweep for raw again with every match being a raw win.


Womans smackdown teams gonna win. So is Roman


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2020)

Roman reigns talking about respect sounds like black mothers explaining how you fucked up


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Womans smackdown teams gonna win. So is Roman


I think Raw women’s team will win.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

I will be disappointed if Sasha loses here.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

They need to quit it with the 24/7 nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Lana last woman standing.  I kind of want it to see the reaction to it.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana last woman standing.  I kind of want it to see the reaction to it.



Celebration ending with her through a table.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana last woman standing.  I kind of want it to see the reaction to it.


It'd be funny but I think it should be Bianca sole survivor


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Natalya thinks she is a bigger deal than she is.  Smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana last woman standing.  I kind of want it to see the reaction to it.


LMAO you called it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

With lipstick smeared down her face.  Lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2020)

Lord Trollbias said:


> LMAO you called it


My anger is limitless


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Miz is going to get pinned during this match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Jeff Hardy seems random for this Undertaker segment.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Jeff Hardy seems random for this Undertaker segment.



Jeff vs Taker for the title that one raw basically made Jeff.  He and Taker have been close ever since.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

Nash is more random.  Also the NWO theme doesn't sound right without the sound over.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

ric always comes to these things.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

Kane in the mask so people don't try to compare him with Nash as real and fake diesels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

The guests disappeared.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

Vince looks incredibly old.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2020)

Vince does look like he's only got a handful of years left in him


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2020)

I was kind of disappointed with that Undertaker segment tbh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2020)

I thought this was one of the weaker PPVs of the year. Roman and Drew has a really good match, Sasha and Asuka was fine, the tag match was solid, the SS elimination matches were terrible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2020)

Lol I thought Taker was going to have a match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol I thought Taker was going to have a match


gross


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

So Taker's "final" farewell to the WWE........... pure unadulturated bullshit.  You know they are goig to parade his broken ass around once the the crowds are allowed back into the venues.  Plus there are the Saudi shows.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Taker's "final" farewell to the WWE........... pure unadulturated bullshit. You know they are goig to parade his broken ass around once the the crowds are allowed back into the venues. Plus there are the Saudi shows.


So up chokeslam leave


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

I guess Lana should fight Asuka next?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So up chokeslam leave



But what about dem making new stars..........    But honestly, didn't Taker just come out on Steve Austin's Broken Skulls show saying he was against that since it would diminish the talent.  Also at that same session didn't he say he'd be up to lacing up his boots to whenever Vince wanted him back in some way.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

I like the Riott Squad.  But they looked really small in the ring last night.  It was glaring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

finally. It only took us 3 months to build to this match!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> finally. It only took us 3 months to build to this match!


cant see anything in your post


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Is that a problem on your end?  It looks good to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> finally. It only took us 3 months to build to this match!



Unless that leads something similar to this who cares.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

I think some of the women have slept together.  I read too much about Becky and Charlotte for some of it to not be true.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

The fuck is this, the whole team sweeps and now the must determine who is first in line to take on Drew.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Fuck sakes, don't let Braun have all the fun, let the entire team destroy PIerce there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Well Hurt Business vs New Day part two on now.  Title change probably tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

The fuck...... a double count out now a restart because MVP says so.   Must be fun to be WWE creative, throwing shit on the wall and hoping something sticks.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

I expect the hurt business to pull this out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Maybe Hurt Business will turn on Shelton.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Meh, Shelton or Alexander should have learned Haas's sumission finisher.  Could have ended that a lot quicker.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Sheamus will beat Riddle.  But this should be good.  It was great a few weeks ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

WWE going to get it's money's worth out of Lana for that 5 year contract she sign.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Lana can never be a babyface.  She’s a repulsive character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE going to get it's money's worth out of Lana for that 5 year contract she sign.


Mark my words. She aint going the full 5


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mark my words. She aint going the full 5


I agree with you.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Sheamus vs Riddle is a really entertaining rivalry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Riddle wins, consider me surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

I wouldn’t mind seeing a best of 7 between Riddle and Sheamus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Uh........ did  Asuka just make a match for her title herself against Lana when Lana stated she didn't want it at the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Riddle wins, consider me surprised.


They are eventually going to do Sheamus vs McIntyre.  But they rightfully decided that this is too soon.

AJ makes a lot of sense as the TLC opponent.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uh........ did  Asuka just make a match for her title herself against Lana when Lana stated she didn't want it at the moment.


I predicted this match earlier today.  WWE has a formula.  So I knew this was coming.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr Rogers has gotten morbid these past weeks.   


Up now the green hair grimlin vs the rapist of Table-kun.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Firefly Funhouse has been pretty funny the last couple of weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Welp a wild Bazzlegeese and Jax show up.  Lets get this farce of a match going.  And like that it ends.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Why are they trying so hard with Lana?  She has proven over and over again that she doesn’t have the talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh fuck no, please don't let the end up leading to where I think it's going.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Yeah, Bazzlegease and NIa Jho lose in a promto match of their own making........


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Oh fuck no, please don't let the end up leading to where I think it's going.


Asuka and Lana better not win the tag titles.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Lashley can’t put Lee in the hurt lock.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Asuka and Lana better not win the tag titles.


Sadly you know there is a very high possibility for it.  It'll justify the weeks of putting Lana through the tables but will undo the good will it took Bayley and Banks on bring prominence back to the tag belts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

What in the blue hell is this.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

These qualifying matches have been great.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Bad finish though for Lee and Lashley.  WWE didn’t want to beat either guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Congrats Bruce and Vince, you have the Hurt Business lying on the ground defeated.  A DQ loss and still end up lying on the ground defeated.  A group you had chase Ali and Masturbation away, and here we have the strongest member lying in the ring along with MVP.  Magnifico.   Tite Kubo would be proud with this type of writing.  Kishimoto would bow down to the feet of the new master of character assassinations.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Well they are heels.  Heels aren’t supposed to beat guys like Keith Lee clean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2020)

Honestly, the Fiend should just come out and Mandible Claw Nikkie Cross and turn her to be done with it.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 23, 2020)

shaved head Orton


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

AJ Styles has a beautiful drop kick.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2020)

Okay.  So they are going forward with Fiend vs Orton this time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 24, 2020)

Just finished watching Dark.  What the fuck where Jurassic Express facing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2020)

Adam Pearce buried Drew McInfart yesterday.   I actually think he’s less credible after being called that.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Adam Pearce buried Drew McInfart yesterday.   I actually think he’s less credible after being called that.


Did Adam Pierce actually call him that?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just finished watching Dark.  What the fuck where Jurassic Express facing.


AEW never disappoints when it comes to featuring the absolute dregs of the Indy wrestling scene. From Warhorse, to the hot dog guy, to sonny kiss, and this latest panda bullshit, it’s amazing really.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW never disappoints when it comes to featuring the absolute dregs of the Indy wrestling scene. From Warhorse, to the hot dog guy, to sonny kiss, and this latest panda bullshit, it’s amazing really.



They better becareful with the Panda one, one of those characters comes very close to resembeling an Oda created character and the last thing AEW wants is Shonen Jump and Toei come a knocking at their door with their lawyers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Did Adam Pierce actually call him that?



Proof is in the sound byte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

G4 is restarting and one of the things they do is bring in this fraud......why.


Also Anime Unleashed wen??  Because the mangament structure of Cartoon Network is going to shit, it's showing in the programming, and it's seeping into Toonami.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Proof is in the sound byte.


adam trying his hardest to bury drew. he needs to eat a claymore now, no other way drew can recover from this.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> G4 is restarting and one of the things they do is bring in this fraud......why.
> 
> 
> Also Anime Unleashed wen??  Because the mangament structure of Cartoon Network is going to shit, it's showing in the programming, and it's seeping into Toonami.


woods gonna tell you to go play no mercy when his first console was probably a ps3

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> woods gonna tell you to go play no mercy when his first console was probably a ps3



Meh, just keep him away from hosting Anime Unleashed when it comes back or give any type of recommendations towards any anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

AEW on now and starting the show off with some cowboy shit.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

Time for Johnny Hungiee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Silver has to be on some good shit to be acting like that in front on Hangman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Silver has to be on some good shit to be acting like that in front on Hangman.


Dude's been doing this on BTE for a few months now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

The fuck is Silver on, the guy has gotten more offense in than Page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Fun match with a Hangman win.  But honestly impressed with Silver's performance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is Silver on, the guy has gotten more offense in than Page.


On Chilis


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

So Dark Order tempting Page again.  How bad are Brody's injuries.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

Kenny going after Mox's past. That got dark


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Uhhh, I know they want to push Hobbs a bit but why the hell is he wearing Big E's old ring attire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uhhh, I know they want to push Hobbs a bit but why the hell is he wearing Big E's old ring attire.


I think it's supposed to be Tazz's old gear to wrestle his style.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Quick squash.  Plays on his strengths and to the point.  Cool.   

Now promo by Tazz on trying to get the FTW belt to become legit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> I think it's supposed to be Tazz's old gear to wrestle his style.


So the second coming of the suplex machine.  

And now kafabee be damn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

Cody being Hunter is hilarious. 



Oh shit shots fired.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Who is suppose to be the heel here.  Holy shit Cody.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the second coming of the suplex machine.
> 
> And now kafabee be damn.


Pretty much. Arn sees a lot of potential in Hobbs and Tazz legit training him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

Freaking hate Angelico's dancing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Enjoyed the little confrontation between Kingston and Mox.

So Top Flight getting a bit more love by getting featured again tonight.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoyed the little confrontation between Kingston and Mox.
> 
> So Top Flight getting a bit more love by getting featured again tonight.


They're officially signed with AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Another fun match but the veteran team wins tonight.  So Vickie and Nyla made up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

Going to have to call it quits early tonight.  Nephew wanting to watch a film instead of watching the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to have to call it quits early tonight.  Nephew wanting to watch a film instead of watching the show.


Laters dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2020)

I'll catch the repeat Saturday since Toonami will be on a marathon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 25, 2020)

@PlacidSanity ’s nephew is the most over heel in the thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2020)

Just realized; what and the hell is up with AEW ripping Game of thrones? Next weeks episode is dubbed “winter is coming”, Mox’s promo on Omega  was a cheesy nod to thrones, this is just as low rent as WWE calling Rollins the kingslayer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just realized; what and the hell is up with AEW ripping Game of thrones? Next weeks episode is dubbed “winter is coming”, Mox’s promo on Omega  was a cheesy nod to thrones, this is just as low rent as WWE calling Rollins the kingslayer.


Tony K's new way of booking.  Reportedly came about when AEW lost the ratings and demo night to NxT with their Halloween Havoc episode.  Now Khan more hands on to what goes on in the show.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tony K's new way of booking.  Reportedly came about when AEW lost the ratings and demo night to NxT with their Halloween Havoc episode.  Now Khan more hands on to what goes on in the show.


That sounds familiar, not sure that’s a good thing though. He’s the reason Orange lost all his steam, could’ve had a comedy act as a legitimate draw but then decided to wrestle him every single week against every jobber on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving bros!  Have a blissful day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving everyone! We have a 19lb Trader Joe’s bird getting ready to cut in another hour and a half or so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2020)

I live by myself.  So I just went out to dinner at a restaurant.  Not a lot of options in California.  And I am eating outdoors even though it is way too windy.  Lots of leaves and twigs on my table cloth atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2020)

I’m moving next week.  About to be a resident of Arizona.  At least the politics are a little better than California I guess..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 26, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I live by myself.  So I just went out to dinner at a restaurant.  Not a lot of options in California.  And I am eating outdoors even though it is way too windy.  *Lots of leaves and twigs on my table cloth atm.*


Lmao


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 26, 2020)

happy thanksgiving dudes. Hope you're all doing well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2020)

What has been seen can not be unseen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 27, 2020)

gross

ziggles and rude boy won


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2020)

I laughed my ass off when I saw this.  I can not believe Murphy is still hanging out with the Mysterios.  Where the hell is this going?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2020)

Why is Kevin Owens in the main match at TLC?  He’s ice cold.  That’s the best they can do??


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2020)

Who wouldn’t want to see a guy who looks like a middle aged dad dressed for a pickup game at the local rec center in a main event championship match.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2020)

Let’s look at this ppv a second:

(probable)

owens vs Roman
Drew vs Braun
Asuka and Lana vs Shayna and Nia
The New Day vs The Hurt Business (AGAIN)
The Street Profits vs Roode and Ziggler (AGAIN)
Sasha Banks vs Carmella

this is a horrific card.  I get that this is a filler ppv.  But my god does this suck.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2020)

Is Takeover tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2020)

No

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Nov 28, 2020)

Damn. Coulda sworn.

-----

Anyway, I'm catching up with AEW atm due to spending half the week at the fam's house and kinda cut myself off from internet and television a little bit. Good ep so far, or at least better than last week. I'm up to the Top Flight vs Hybrid Match. These dudes are fucking nuts. I dunno if it's the agenting or if their being carried, but so far both times I've seen them, I've loved 'em. I wonder if we'll get a threepeat with a less experienced set of opponents.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Damn. Coulda sworn.
> 
> -----
> 
> Anyway, I'm catching up with AEW atm due to spending half the week at the fam's house and kinda cut myself off from internet and television a little bit. Good ep so far, or at least better than last week. I'm up to the Top Flight vs Hybrid Match. These dudes are fucking nuts. I dunno if it's the agenting or if their being carried, but so far both times I've seen them, I've loved 'em. I wonder if we'll get a threepeat with a less experienced set of opponents.


Top flight are what you get when you take Private party and restat the charisma points into str and dex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2020)

I like Bianca Belair.  And they should push her.  Now.  But to call her the future is a little silly since she is actually older than Sasha Banks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2020)

Bianca is kind of an unknown quantity.  She has attitude.  And she is extremely athletic. And she can talk okay.  And work an acceptable match.

There was never a demand from the NXT audience to make her champion though.  Her merch sales are unspectacular.  It just remains to be seen if she is over or if she can get over with the fans. 

I am not the biggest Ripley fan in the world.  But if someone calls her the future, I am more inclined to agree due to her age.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 30, 2020)

I see Io following the same path Asuka did on the Main roster, when/if she gets there.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2020)

Alexa Bliss is hilarious.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 30, 2020)

that last spot. yikes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2020)

Man slow night for this thread.   So just tuned in to see the Women's tags lose to a mixed team of Lana and Asuka..... for reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2020)

Moment of Bliss was all I cared about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2020)

Ummmm, what show is Creed suppose to be hosting when G4 comes back.  Because if he is going to be bring this character to the show then he's going to be turning viewers away than bringing them aboard.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2020)

Lana should never pin Shayna.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Lana should never pin Shayna.


The "genius" of Vince's booking.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 1, 2020)

So can someone tell me what the point of retribution is?  I mean when one of the members is losing to Dana Brooke I'm wondering if the members of the group did something to piss off Vince when down in nxt


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2020)

I think it's just business as usual: it was an ill advised idea that they discovered was bad way too late, and rather than find a graceful way out or try to make it work, they just do... whatever it is they're currently doing... presumably with the idea that they can just fix them later.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2020)

It’ll be interesting to see how well tomorrow’s dynamite does, it needs to do 1million total and I suspect it will top off around 1.1 million.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man slow night for this thread. So just tuned in to see the Women's tags lose to a mixed team of Lana and Asuka..... for reasons.


Kinda forgot to go back to raw  since I was playing last of us remastered finally. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Kinda forgot to go back to raw  since I was playing last of us remastered finally. lol


Honestly, I started to watch Raw late yet quit early.  Spent the rest of the time trying to obtain Chirstmas presents from online for family members before forcusings on some of the sales on myself.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man slow night for this thread.   So just tuned in to see the Women's tags lose to a mixed team of Lana and Asuka..... for reasons.



For me I've been basically skipping raw/smackdown and just watching the ppvs.  Vince has once again started fucking everything over storyline and match wise to the point heel roman is basically carrying the main roster in regards to shows right now. 

As for AEW it's still not live here so to avoid spoilers I don't come into the thread when it's live.  Instead watching it when it does run a day later.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, I started to watch Raw late yet quit early.  Spent the rest of the time trying to obtain Chirstmas presents from online for family members before forcusings on some of the sales on myself.


the rightstuf sales have been kinda meh for me this year compared to previous ones.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> the rightstuf sales have been kinda meh for me this year compared to previous ones.


Didn't check out RIght Stuf this year round, probably will after Christmas to see is they still have the Demon Slayer Collectors still there.   Pretty much anything anime wise I got directly from Sentai or the Funimation site itself.  

Though still happy to have gotten G Fighter and WIng ultimate editions when they went on sales there they days they did.   Because I mean damn the asking prices for the secondary market for those items...... especially for Wing.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2020)

Pat Patterson has died


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Sad news to hear, RIP man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sad news to hear, RIP man.


Not that sad, he has a history of rape allegations from young men IIRC


----------



## Aesima (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not that sad, he has a history of rape allegations from young men IIRC


Alleged..

But yeah, Rip.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Aesima said:


> Alleged..
> 
> But yeah, Rip.


What’s not alleged and proven is he gave men pushes for sexual acts, what is alleged is whether or not he diddled children. He can rot in hell.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Aesima (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’ll be interesting to see how well tomorrow’s dynamite does, it needs to do 1million total and I suspect it will top off around 1.1 million.


Wierdly optimistic.
I can't see it pushing past low 9's. There were circumstances, of course, but they've been hovering around the 7s nd 8's for a while now and there's something to be said about momentum, habits, etc.

I guess we'll see, but if they hit a mill again, they must NEVER EVER let Mox or Omega go.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't check out RIght Stuf this year round, probably will after Christmas to see is they still have the Demon Slayer Collectors still there.   Pretty much anything anime wise I got directly from Sentai or the Funimation site itself.
> 
> Though still happy to have gotten G Fighter and WIng ultimate editions when they went on sales there they days they did.  Because I mean damn the asking prices for the secondary market for those items...... especially for Wing.


I try to avoid the funimation site as much as possible since that one time where I called to have them correct the address and they still sent it to a post office outside my area. I've used them twice since then to snatch up on some going out of print series like Tenchi original OVA series and Gun X Sword that were already at crazy after market prices by that point everywhere else.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Funimation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Wierdly optimistic.
> I can't see it pushing past low 9's. There were circumstances, of course, but they've been hovering around the 7s nd 8's for a while now and there's something to be said about momentum, habits, etc.
> 
> I guess we'll see, but if they hit a mill again, they must NEVER EVER let Mox or Omega go.


I believe there’s an undervalued contingent of fans that want to see NJPW big match Kenny and they don’t regularly watch AEW.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Funimation


Exactly. but this was one of their few releases that wasn't plagued with tons of issues so if I wanted to own that series it was either them or spending 100s on ebay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> Exactly. but this was one of their few releases that wasn't plagued with tons of issues so if I wanted to own that series it was either them or spending 100s on ebay.



Can someone explain to me what is suppose to be special about the Sekirei blu ray.  Is it that much out of print to be worth $200 on the secondary market.  I mean that's the price it's going for at my local Half Price.  Hell, I got the Desert Punk tin set much cheaper there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Funimation



But...... but they have the Gundam series now...........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Hmm, starting off AEW with a battle royal.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Matt walking aimlessly around the ring like he’s still concussed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Dark order page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Matt walking aimlessly around the ring like he’s still concussed


Having been in a battle royale, shits chaos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Wait......what...... when did Hangman start working with the Dark Order.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Hangman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Miro and Wardlow going at it, if they were at E, they would have to clean up Vince's chair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

This is literally the best Miro has looked since arriving. Con might be feeling a little iffy about letting him do the video game thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

MJF is a shoe-in, but he should work off of OJ's antics pretty well, so looking forward to that match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Tony Khan needs to give up the book


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

MJF forcing cracking into the Inner Circle.  And now an ultimatume made for next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh for fuck sakes, these assholes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

This guy Max has too much of an effeminate voice to be rapping


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Who are the Acclaim'd and why are they obsessed with penis?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Is this girl a legitimate *short person?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Who are the Acclaim'd and why are they obsessed with penis?



Idiots seen on Dark that has one being a hype man while the other raps to the ring, badly.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh shit, Layla's back! I enjoyed her when she was around the first time.
Hopefully she's able to put a stop to Baker's arrant racism.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Idiots seen on Dark that has one being a hype man while the other raps to the ring, badly.


Oh, so they're the fucking Street Profits. That's great.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is this girl a legitimate *short person?


Legally? Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

4'11"   fuck Cornette is going to have a field day when he sees this match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Reba didn't give Baker a glove for that finish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Hold up, JR said 4’11 I’m calling bullshit


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't like the idea of Hobbs being miscast as a heel, but I gotta admit... his 50 Cent-esque smirk does him good. I can grow to get used to him like I did with Gargano, I suppose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't like the idea of Hobbs being miscast as a heel, but I gotta admit... his 50 Cent-esque smirk does him good. I can grow to get used to him like I did with Gargano, I suppose.


Hes gonna be babyface again, not for a min though.

Team taz is good for his development


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hold up, JR said 4’11 I’m calling bullshit


kayfabe height

4'11 means 4'8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought little people were 4'7", putting her on the cusp.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

This match is less a grudge match than a Hobbs showcase. 
SOMEBODY back there loves this dude.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I thought little people were 4'7", putting her on the cusp.


If youre sub 5 and over 18 youre a little person

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

That was a pretty good match there, loved Hobbs style there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> kayfabe height
> 
> 4'11 means 4'8


I was thinking even shorter than that


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)

STINGGGGG


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Fun match.  So Cody and Darby win but get beat down.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Come on Sting, it’s time to wrap it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Uh....... wow.  So Sting back "home."


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

AEW finally gettin' that 50+ demo, let's.... *GOOOOOOOOOOOOO *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

*I HOPE TO GOD HE DOESN'T ACTUALLY WRESTLE, AAAAAAAAAAAAA *


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was thinking even shorter than that


Ive met britt 

im 6'1 and he heads in my armpit. Leyla is about the same with Britt, so we are talking somewhere on the 4's


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> *I HOPE TO GOD HE DOESN'T ACTUALLY WRESTLE, AAAAAAAAAAAAA *


Darby about to stockup on bats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

_Seriously, how the fuck is Sting here, I thought he was still doing Ambassador shit with Dubya???_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

45 min main event. Lets fuckin go


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sting on a multi year contract? Christ


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> _Seriously, how the fuck is Sting here, I thought he was still doing Ambassador shit with Dubya???_


His contract ran out 2 months ago. Wwe pulled his merch. Same with brock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sting on a multi year contract? Christ


If hes managing and not wrestling its fine. If he gets in the ring... well...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)

What if Brock shows up to AEW and we get Brock/Omega or Brock/Mox ?  or maybe Brock/Hager


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Fuck sakes, get that Abadon image off my screen.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Shida sounds fine on the mic...let her talk more, what gives?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> If hes managing and not wrestling its fine. If he gets in the ring... well...



Hopefully he is managing.  Also at least this takes him away from WWE and their Saudi tours.  Heaven forbid should the idea of Undertake/Sting happen to come across the Prince's mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm of two minds.
On the one, it's a little weird that the Women's champ is afraid of a Zombie. I mean, I seem to recall last year that Seth got clowned on for crying when The Fiend showed up, so it feels ill-advised to repeat it.
On the other hand... it's Abadon. I love Abadon. Abadon freaks me the fuck out. And if they're pushing her, I am down.

Fuckin' torn.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> His contract ran out 2 months ago. Wwe pulled his merch. *Same with brock*


aw, fuck....



PlacidSanity said:


> Hopefully he is managing.  Also at least this takes him away from WWE and their Saudi tours.  Heaven forbid should the idea of Undertake/Sting happen to come across the Prince's mind.


"My friend, we HAVE to have another live death to relive the glories days of the wwf, my friend" -Salman, probably.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Love Don Callis on commentary, wish he could be permanent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

-60 min time limit
-We have 40 mins left

We overrunnin' tonight?

EDIT*
A'ight, according to Don, possibly. I'm strapped in.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> What if Brock shows up to AEW and we get Brock/Omega or Brock/Mox ?  or maybe Brock/Hager


If brock showed up he would demand to be unbeaten


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> -60 min time limit
> -We have 40 mins left
> 
> We overrunnin' tonight?


They cleared a 15 mins overrun with tnt


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

JR please don’t call Mox a rattlesnake, your integrity is already in jeopardy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> What if Brock shows up to AEW and we get Brock/Omega or Brock/Mox ?  or maybe Brock/Hager


Brock Omega sure, outside of that there’s nobody on the roster that should give him a competitive match, nonetheless have a chance to win.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Brock Omega sure, outside of that there’s nobody on the roster that should give him a competitive match, nonetheless have a chance to win.


Maybe Archer, Cage? Cody wwould be able to have a good match a la Bryan vs Brock, AJ vs Brock etc.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Brock Omega sure, outside of that there’s nobody on the roster that should give him a competitive match, nonetheless have a chance to win.


Brock likes having Big man little man matches


Put him woth marko stunt and have him slam him through the mat and break the ring


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Archer, Cage, Hobbs, Cody, Mox (again), possibly Page

It'd be more accurate to say it'd be hard to find someone on the roster that could match his star power. As good as AEW is, it still has a bit before it breaks that WWE shaped glass cieling if it ever does. Brock fans/mainstream fans would have a very "literally who" reaction to 98% of the roster, unfortunately.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Maybe Archer, Cage? Cody wwould be able to have a good match a la Bryan vs Brock, AJ vs Brock etc.


You would need about a year of rehabilitation for either Archer or Cage’s characters before that could be conceivable.

Cody doesn’t have the move set to have those kind of matches with Brock. AJ and DB used their agility to sell the David vs Goliath feel. Cody’s move set is mostly power and brawling, outside of the handspring cutter he doesn’t have anything to make the match look realistic. Also, knowing Cody he would try to get off on an amateur wrestling style match, which would be completely ridiculous.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You would need about a year of rehabilitation for either Archer or Cage’s characters before that could be conceivable.
> 
> Cody doesn’t have the move set to have those kind of matches with Brock. AJ and DB used their agility to sell the David vs Goliath feel. Cody’s move set is mostly power and brawling, outside of the handspring cutter he doesn’t have anything to make the match look realistic. Also, knowing Cody he would try to get off on an amateur wrestling style match, which would be completely ridiculous.


Archer and cage have only lost to Mox and Cody


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

You don't need to have a horribly advanced moveset to sell a suplex....


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Kenny doing his best Tanahashi impression.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Archer and cage have only lost to Mox and Cody


And neither one of them are in Brock’s stratosphere realistically speaking. On top of that didn’t both Archer and Cage take offense from either Sonny Kiss or Marko Stunt?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And neither one of them are in Brock’s stratosphere realistically speaking. On top of that didn’t both Archer and Cage take offense from either Sonny Kiss or Marko Stunt?


Didnt sell marko. But yeah when a normal sized human being launches their entire body at you physics are gonna happen. Idk how belevable no selling a 180 lb drop kick to the face is unless youre andre


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

The year in 2025, AEW has managed to survive against all odds for another 5 years, they have a made enough money to afford Brock Lesnar's outrageous demands, as well as secured a spot in MSG. The bookers work feverishly around the clock to come up with an opponent for Brock. It dawns on someone that Brian Cage has won the AEW belt 2 times and the TNT title 3, and he's currently undefeated for that year, hungrier than ever. Someone in the meeting room recalls this and excitedly notifies Tony Kahn. Kahn gives a smirk, looks the man dead in the eye and coldly mutters

"Nah, son. Remember when he took that dropkick from Marko?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

lolNJPW
Omega rocked the FUCK out of Mox with that first one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Swerved me with the chairs

thought they were about to fuck up the match


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Mox doing his best Shibata impression for how little of a fuck he gives about his noggin.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

You sons of bitches

you worked me


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Ref doing his best Red Shoes impression with that mic shot.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Jacksonville screwjob

Heel turn complete


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Umm, fun match but Mox loses because he was being a dumbass and not ending it as soon as he could.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Impact...... fuck sakes, I doubt majority of the viewers have that channel.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Impact crossover??

*HAS AEW BEEN A WORK THIS WHOLE TIME?!?!?*


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)

AEW/Impact partnership


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

I have AXS.
I guess I'm fucking watching Impact Tuesday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Impact crossover??
> 
> *HAS AEW BEEN A WORK THIS WHOLE TIME?!?!?*


Well if they are going to bering doing talent exchanges then bring in Rosemary for a bit to AEW.  Have her reform Demon Bunny with the Bunny for a tag run.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 2, 2020)

Now we need an AEW/NJPW partnership.

AEW vs NJPW

The Inner Circle vs Bullet Club
Okada/Omega (again)
Ibushi/Mox
Naito / Cody
Osperay / D'Arby (or Orange Cassidy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Impact crossover??
> 
> *HAS AEW BEEN A WORK THIS WHOLE TIME?!?!?*



AEW has been clear about its partnership views.  If you're not Vince McMahon owned then they want they're open to partnerships.  That includes NJPW.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> AEW has been clear about its partnership views.  If you're not Vince McMahon owned then they want they're open to partnerships.  That includes NJPW.


And Harold at njpw got fired

new boss doesnt have a grudge


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Impact...... fuck sakes, I doubt majority of the viewers have that channel.


its cool doesn't it come on twitch too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> its cool doesn't it come on twitch too?


I thought RVD got them kick off because of his antics with his girlfriends.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought RVD got them kick off because of his antics with his girlfriends.


Temperary


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing what this collaboration brings but fuck you Dixie Carter for allowing Impact to fall so far.  Jeff Jarrett shares the blame as well for bring in Russo to run creative but pretty much paid the price when the wrestling promotion he started was taken away from him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Begone creature.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looking forward to seeing what this collaboration brings but fuck you Dixie Carter for allowing Impact to fall so far.  Jeff Jarrett shares the blame as well for bring in Russo to run creative but pretty much paid the price when the wrestling promotion he started was taken away from him.


Pretty much. Impact didn't die, it was murdered. I have my thoughts on that, but no need to get all tinfoil up in here.

Anyway, I've been reading a fair bit of apprehension online, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't understand it. TNA is seen as the roach that won't die, tainted by original sin and is pretty much stuck there no matter how good or bad it gets. I imagine this'll be no different, and the only thing we can hope is that AEW doesn't get dragged down in the process. We'll see.



PlacidSanity said:


> Begone creature.



"7 Days...."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Shame Marty Scrull moonlighted as The Diddler (allegedly)
The reunion would've been fuckin' _wild_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thought that was a super underwhelming match and a piss poor wrap up to what has been a very solid Championship run by Mox. The angle itself was actually very good, it’s just a shame that this match wasn’t a technical “bout” instead of an old school sports entertainment screwjob.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 2, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Thought that was a super underwhelming match and a piss poor wrap up to what has been a very solid Championship run by Mox. The angle itself was actually very good, it’s just a shame that this match wasn’t a technical “bout” instead of an old school sports entertainment screwjob.


Theyve never had screwjob title finish before so this opens up booking possibilities

I liked the screwjob its self but the injury angle took me out, I got worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

Match has already happen but there are some things that need to stay on the net and not be brought onto TV.  Panda X-Press is one of them.  Honestly, you bring this group up and you'll have the lawyers of Oda, Toei, and Shonen knocking on Khan's door the very next day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Shame Marty Scrull moonlighted as The Diddler (allegedly)
> The reunion would've been fuckin' _wild_.


I don’t think Marty was intentionally fucking young women, I’m pretty sure he was just out for the easiest conquest  and at bars and clubs those tend to be the underage girls that sneak in.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought RVD got them kick off because of his antics with his girlfriends.


They've let them back since then. I tried watching it a few months ago but couldn't finish the show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Theyve never had screwjob title finish before so this opens up booking possibilities
> 
> I liked the screwjob its self but the injury angle took me out, I got worked


I agree I actually love the angle I just think it wasn’t a satisfying conclusion to Mox’s run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> They've let them back since then. I tried watching it a few months ago but couldn't finish the show.



The few things recent from Impact that I have seen on Youtube are the WrestleHouse skits.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Theyve never had screwjob title finish before so this opens up booking possibilities
> 
> I liked the screwjob its self but the injury angle took me out, I got worked





Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree I actually love the angle I just think it wasn’t a satisfying conclusion to Mox’s run.



I feel like they didn't dwell on it for long enough.
Don just declares "HaHAA! It would seem that you have fallen for my winter japes!" and ran off into the night.
Should've given it a little more time to sink in how badly Mox just got fucked. It also probs would've helped if the fucking weren't so awkward near the end. I like mine smooth, fast and to the point. This meandered a bit. Buuuuut that part's nitpicking, so whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 3, 2020)

Like I said, there's something to be said about momentum and habits.
They did their best key demo of the year tho, according to Con, so hey whatever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not a terrible number, just seems a tad disappointing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 3, 2020)

Hmm, Sting was technically not announced for this past week's AEW but he is slated to speak next week.  Time to see if the name has drawing power like he did in his prime.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not a terrible number, just seems a tad disappointing.


Wont see if there is a sting bump till next week


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2020)

I have seen previews for smack down on fox all week.  And Corbin vs Murphy is the match that they advertise????  

think about that.  A commercial advertising that match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wont see if there is a sting bump till next week


I assume there will be a small one but I was just accounting for their two biggest stars in a world championship match where it was obvious there would be a title change.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I assume there will be a small one but I was just accounting for their two biggest stars in a world championship match where it was obvious there would be a title change.


I thought it was obvious but apparently alot of people thought it was gonna be a time limit for a rematch at the ppv

which also makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 4, 2020)

So you guys think it was kenny that jumped mox or is it another story thread?

Cuz ken never copped to it


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> So you guys think it was kenny that jumped mox or is it another story thread?
> 
> Cuz ken never copped to it


I think they  intentionally left it open ended to see who they want him feud with, I expect it to be Callihan unfortunately.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 4, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> I thought it was obvious but apparently alot of people thought it was gonna be a time limit for a rematch at the ppv
> 
> which also makes sense


I was on team retain.

Just didn't seem like the time, and the awkward placement of the match as well as the Dark Order storyline made me think they were gonna delay the thing with him and Page for a bit. I mean... they still are, obviously, but I guess it's completely separate from how the title match was booked.



Zhen Chan said:


> So you guys think it was kenny that jumped mox or is it another story thread?
> 
> Cuz ken never copped to it


It's a TNA guy for sure at this point. Dunno who tho, not familiar with the roster atm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2020)

That was a nice little promo with KO and Otis, I’m a little surprised Otis didn’t come off terrible.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2020)

God carmella looks like shit, I imagine that’s what manakin heads in cosmetology school look like.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2020)

What an excellent angle to finish the show. This Roman character is great and still has room to grow, Roman is just a few nuances short of an all time great character.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> God carmella looks like shit, I imagine that’s what manakin heads in cosmetology school look like.


Carmella is one of the worst women they have tbh.  She can talk a little though and that keeps her in the middle of the pack push-wise.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

I don’t know what to say about Nattie tapping out Bayley.  Who wrote that down and thought it was a good idea??


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 5, 2020)

So I saw Ric Flair was trending just now.  Held my breath until I saw it wasn't more bad news in wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

Sting may die before Flair and he’s considered a big free agent acquisition for some reason?

if this were WWE, they would be criticized for bringing back an old star.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Sting may die before Flair and he’s considered a big free agent acquisition for some reason?
> 
> if this were WWE, they would be criticized for bringing back an old star.


wwe would have sting win the world title

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

I would probably take geriatric Sting over Omega tbh.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2020)

Actually kinda excited for War Games tomorrow. NXT's particular take on it is usually pretty fun. And unlike most I actually like Dexter Lumus, so i'm looking forward to the strap match.



Rukia said:


> Sting may die before Flair and he’s considered a big free agent acquisition for some reason?
> 
> if this were WWE, they would be criticized for bringing back an old star.



Don't be obtuse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

Don’t agree with Sting wrestling anymore.  I guess it’s okay if he is going to be a manager for someone.  But AEW managers suck tbh.  They don’t do anything.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Don’t agree with Sting wrestling anymore.  I guess it’s okay if he is going to be a manager for someone.  But AEW managers suck tbh.  They don’t do anything.


???

They manage


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

They don’t interfere.  They don’t cut promos.  They are wasted.  I can’t think of a good manager or valet in the history of AEW.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2020)

Good point.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2020)

Rukia said:


> They don’t interfere.  They don’t cut promos.  They are wasted.  I can’t think of a good manager or valet in the history of AEW.


In the 1 year that AEW has been in existence? Come on bro. Be real. Stop shilling for WWE...


----------



## Aesima (Dec 5, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> In the 1 year that AEW has been in existence? Come on bro. Be real. Stop shilling for WWE...


Nobody shills for wwe, but AEW's managers are trash, Al snow's mannequin head has been more useful than these jabronis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

Was War Games tonight?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 5, 2020)

TakeOvers are Sundays now I believe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2020)

I think tribute to the troops is tomorrow too.  Busy day.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 6, 2020)

@Rukia has a point, AEW hasn’t utilized managers at all, it’s almost as if they don’t understand what a manager should be. Taz cuts promos and does commentary but he never gets any time at ringside. Tully, Arn, and Jake all feel like pieces of the set opposed to their own respective characters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2020)

I will say that Sting can’t be any worse than Chris in the ring.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know what to say about Nattie tapping out Bayley.  Who wrote that down and thought it was a good idea??


maybe nattie and her horny ass sister went and seduced prichard


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> maybe nattie and her horny ass sister went and seduced prichard


I would cream pie nats sister then slurp that shit up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Wasn't expecting to read about felching here i just want this year to be over please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2020)

Lol i had no clue Sting came back


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2020)

Why do the baby faces have the advantage again?

I feel sympathy for Dakota Kai.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2020)

I would book someone to pin Io in this match.  That’s the best way to come up with the next challenger.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2020)

Dakota Kai was the MVP of this match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Missed the first 40 minutes of TakeOver, as is tradition.
Why can't these fucking PPV's air at 7:00CST like a normal program.  

Anyway, how's the show been so far? Did I miss the strap match?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2020)

Just the women’s match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Yoooooooo, this stage looks dope.

Also, Ciampa is apparently Scorpion now. I can dig it.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Thatcher presumably with one less functioning ear drum. 

EDIT*
That turned into a pretty damn good match near the end. Super hard hitting. Was legit worried that Thatcher got fucked with that DDT, but I think he's fine?

Strap match next. 

EDIT**
This video package doesn't really speak well of this storyline tbh. I heard that this feud wasn't the best, but that seems kinda... embarrassing.

EDIT***
Holy shit, that finish. 
That was a fun match, if a little slow at parts.

EDIT****
Huh, so Kross is coming back. A little soon, ain't it?

EDIT*5
Ruff out here poppin' off, lol. Why didn't they do this with him before?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2020)

Leon 'You will respect me' Ruff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

If the finish of this match is Ruff coming back to win the match, it will be MotN.
I'm a sucker for underdog shit, especially after years of main roster attempting underdogs, but then not following thru, because the show runner mainlines testosterone and insecurity every morning


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Gargano attempting to Shibata the shit out of Ruff was a stupid, but oddly impressive spot.

EDIT*
Retribution 2 PogChamp

EDIT**
BOOOOOOOO, worst outcome
Still a fun match tho. Fuck's goin' on with these scream masks? I heard that there were two of them running around, but if this is a group then i'm oddly intrigued.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2020)

lol Austin Theory doing the Vince McMahon higher power speech but using Austin as himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

"IT WAS ME! AUSTIN!
IT WAS ME, AAALLLL ALONG! AUSTIN" -Austin Theory

A'ight, that was cute, got a pop outta me.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2020)

Hope UE loses this, simply because of how much a fan I have Pete Dunne.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

Man, people weren't kidding about Dunn's transformation.
Homie looks _condensed_. I'm not sure how I feel about it. Good for him, having the time to slim up tho. Wish I had that work ethic.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

This match is fuggin' lit so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2020)

lol TMNT reference with Casey Jones when he knocked out Raf


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

"Pat McAfee combines the athleticism of Seth Rollins with the hateability of The Miz"

-Wade Barrett, the man who doesn't have the balls to just say Seth Rollins twice.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

McAfee broke that table with the back of his neck, sweet lord....


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> "Pat McAfee combines the athleticism of Seth Rollins with the hateability of The Miz"
> 
> -Wade Barrett, the man who doesn't have the balls to just say Seth Rollins twice.



Maybe he was waiting for some baaaaaad news


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

*THERE WERE SEVEN OF YOU!!!!!!*


EDIT*
*WHAT?!?!?*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm still reelin' off of Pat kicking out of the fuckin' Canadian Destroyer. Good god. That's the first kickout that has legitimately shocked me in I feel like years.

I wonder what the significance is to giving Kyle the pin.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I'm still reelin' off of Pat kicking out of the fuckin' Canadian Destroyer. Good god. That's the first kickout that has legitimately shocked me in I feel like years.
> 
> I wonder what the significance is to giving Kyle the pin.


Kyle 'O' Solo career


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2020)

Fiend and Orton kicking off Raw again?  They are making it real easy for me to watch what I want and check out these last couple of weeks.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2020)

boring raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

Just tuning in.  Saw Retribution lose, so taking it they are breaking the group up going by Ali's tantrum.  Watching the Miz/Morrison skit with AJ, wanting the ones that came up with it to be fired.   And now Sheamus and McIntye joining in on the fun...... for reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> boring raw.


My thoughts exactly.  Will there be anything good tonight?  That’s the question.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

Uhhhhh........ didn't Kofi just win a match so him accepting anohter one right after, and losing, make him a dumb ass.  A former world champion, holy shit has creative really dropped this guy.:skkully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

Disney whoring out dat baby Yoda.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2020)

They spent all preparation for this show on honoring Pat Patterson.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

Johny M's wife's contract is up next year with Impact, should she join him in E or stay at Impact.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 7, 2020)

Why would Taya go to WWE when AEW has a partnership with Impact?
Go to AEW, and feud with Shida.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Why would Taya go to WWE when AEW has a partnership with Impact?
> Go to AEW, and feud with Shida.



Good point, plus if she did go to the WWE some dumbass would put it in her mind there to lose a lot of weight and go back to a slender figure she once had.  The problem with that was in interviews she has stated in keeping that slim really fucked up her mental health as she was constantly depressed because of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2020)

What's with this violence against gingers, poor little guy, put through a table for his troubles just trying to be a peacemaker.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2020)

Becky and Seth announce the birth of baby Roux


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2020)

Also I forgot that Don Callis was The Jackyl in the mid/late 90s WWF (Who managed The Truth Commission and brought the oddities into WWF)


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2020)

Did Omega/Callis open Impact tonight?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2020)

Gibbs said:


> Did Omega/Callis open Impact tonight?



No. Seems like they're gonna save it til last.

They did a recap, and Con showed up to cut a promo funnily enough.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2020)

Not commenting much on Impact because who cares, but I HAVE to point out that Taya Valkyrie might have the most unfitting entrance music I've ever heard in my entire life. It's hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> No. Seems like they're gonna save it til last.
> 
> They did a recap, and Con showed up to cut a promo funnily enough.


ah good, thought I missed it


----------



## Shirker (Dec 8, 2020)

I have a personal headcanon i made up just now that Omega has been phoning it in on his promos since the debut of Dynamite, specifically so that he could bust out this one. Cuz holy shit. He and Callis lit it up.

EDIT*
Might get into the habit of regularly watching Impact since I got the channel. It's a very "cozy" show, and I've been on the hunt for those lately. It's not fantastic, never will be, but it's something to have on while I do other stuff. That's probably faint praise, but meh... but it flows nicely, it doesn't annoy me and I enjoy the cadence of a lot of the promos more than other stuff I've watched.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2020)

To those wanting to see it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not commenting much on Impact because who cares, but I HAVE to point out that Taya Valkyrie might have the most unfitting entrance music I've ever heard in my entire life. It's hilarious.




Huge night and day difference from her debute on Impact.



Holy shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2020)

Tony Khan will be in a match before the end of 2021. This guy doesn’t give a darn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m surprised to see you guys are still active lol


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Likewise


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Not commenting much on Impact because who cares, but I HAVE to point out that Taya Valkyrie might have the most unfitting entrance music I've ever heard in my entire life. It's hilarious.


it's great though


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

So Young Bucks vs Hybrid 2 to open to show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Fun opener with the Bucks winning.  So looks like the Acclaim will be feuding SCU going by what transpired after the match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2020)

A lot of possibilities for Balor’s next challenger.  O’Reilly makes a lot of sense IMO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Well Cody with his long entrance.  So upcoming promo time from the way Cody is dressed.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Sting has arrived.

Opening match was pretty good btw.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Tony is quite legitimately tearing up. 

EDIT*
Cody's gimmick is being the dude with the most fanfare, but getting shit on by everyone around him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Damn COVID, could you imagine this in a sold out arena.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

So a short but sweet promo from Sting.  

Hmm, a Tazz faction promo.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn COVID, could you imagine this in a sold out arena.



This damned disease  severely handicapped wrestling to such an insane degree. I'd argue moreso than many other live events.
It's a broken record, but everytime something really cool happens, i weep for the pop that could have been.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2020)

Cody couldnt stop smiling


true fanboy for the stinger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

FTR climbing back up the ranks in their eventual rematch with the Bucks. 

So next week Page teams up with the Dark Order....... the fun guys from the Dark Order.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

"Seven"

lol

Anyway, why are the Order trying to recruit Goldust out of the blue?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Hmm, Dustin wins but now Dark Order is recruiting him.

Fuck sakes, Seven.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

"No need no hook. Ah, Ah" :Shaq


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

...Women.
Am i right, Shaq?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Dustin joins the Dark Order to finally fulfill his destiny.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

One thing i think is undeniably great about this show no matter how you feel about it is that the characters are aware of what the fuck is going on. Chris not playin' this "he tried to throw the white flag" shit, because he watches the fucking show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Wardlow the favorite of the two.  Still lot of distrust between MJF and the rest of the group.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

SAMMY GETTIN THE BASS IN HIS VOICE LET'S GOOOO I AM *READY* FOR THIS TURN!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Inner Circle/MJF has been hit or miss for me lately, but i really fuckin' loved that segment. Nice teases, some character development, and everyone was great in their rolls. Reminded me of when I was a kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Heh, Hager and Wardow having issues with staring at each other. 


Very intersting podcast with Wardlow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

These six, expect a lot of sore bodies for the next few days for these guys.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Abadon PogChamp


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

If they have a working relationship with Impact, bring in Rosemary.  Pretty much similar gimmicks but Rosemary is not green.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Abadon has the Widow's Peak as a finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

I totally forgot about Kenny, lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Benedict Omega to the ring.  Well lets hear the reason.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

I wonder how people feel about the "NOOOORTH CAROLIINA!" non-sequiter.

I love it, but then I enjoy the occasional lolrandom humor. I'm curious how many people are seriously scratching their head trying to figure out what the fuck is going on with that.

EDIT*
Callis @ Con: "Welcome to the wrestling business, kid"
*FUCK!*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

I wonder if this is gonna be a slight retread of the Impact promo or if we're getting new info.

EDIT*
Kenny being a major heel to oldheads and wrestling vets for using the "performance" line. Fuck. Me.
Lance Storm is SEETHING.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

So basically it was a summary of the Impact promo. I suggest watching it for those of you who haven't. Was more in depth and not as rushed.
Still, that was fun.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2020)

it was.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

This match is total bullshit, but the good kind.

EDIT*
lol, And just as I say that, Miro interference. Wasn't a fan of that.

that match got really good by the end all the same.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2020)

Fun match between Orange and MJF but Miro was the determining factor for this match.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2020)

Nip slip on Raquel Gonzalez?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 9, 2020)

Con doing everything in his power to make Miro a frightening gamer after the misstep of his debut and following matches.

Tony, if you wanted to do that, just show him playing Smash Ultimate. Will scare the shit out of any parent watching.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 10, 2020)

Dynamite was pretty damn good this week, three legitimate wrestling matches actually broke out. Revival vs Pillman and Garrison was really good, and MJF vs Cassidy was the closest thing a Dynamite main event has come to being wrestling in awhile. Tony resisted his urges and somehow MJF was booked to win. 10 vs Dustin was an acceptable low card match.

Omega is so much better with Callis there to cut promos for him, he actually feels like world championship material. I’m on board with this much more than a Bret hart/aj styles face character whose gimmick is being a good in ring performer.

The Shaq and Brandy segment was awkward and cheesy but that’s what you get with Brandy so no use crying over spilled milk.

Darby’s vignette was better than just randomly burning a car or whatever.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2020)

You guys playing cyberpunk?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 10, 2020)

Nah, was never all too interested. Even less so nowadays. Will probably watch some gameplay or something tho; it's a pretty ass game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2020)

Nope, but bought the game for my brother as a Christmas present.  Honestly, haven't pay attention to any of the current games that would interest me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2020)

aew rating 5k short of 1mill

Thats a fantastic pandemic number. With dvr it will probably hit 1.2-1.3


----------



## Aesima (Dec 11, 2020)

Stop giving Brandi a mic Cody.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2020)

Keith Lee got sent back to nxt to improve?  LMAO!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Keith Lee got sent back to nxt to improve?  LMAO!


No, Dabba kato


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 11, 2020)

RIP Tiny Lister.  Zeus has fallen.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2020)

Meltzer and Alvarez overhyping the Young Bucks match against TH2 is why Cornette draws more hits than either of the Wednesday night shows. Meltzer’s refusal to admit his bias has tarnished his journalistic reputation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2020)

E better be getting some kind of title match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2020)

Sasha and Roman are a good combination for Smackdown.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Best thing miz has ever done


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

gonna be another really boring show.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2020)

I heard Vince got mad at talent last week. Really? He spends years building up plain people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Just got up from a nap, tuning into Raw current, seeing Lana and Asuka together for some reason, now have to fight going back to sleep.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Raiden said:


> I heard Vince got mad at talent last week. Really? He spends years building up plain people.


Yes, heard he got pissed at the work rate of Dabba Doo, the black Khali, Mace, Keith Lee,and Ortis that he sent them back to the PC twice a night for classes with Adam Pierce and Gulak being the teachers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah didn't he have Big Dick Johnson wrestle on ECW once? Like dude, chill out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Lana and Asuka better not win the tag titles this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

They should quit the 24/7 nonsense.  No one really likes it tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

So Elias's new gimmick is he got a minion....... ok.  So Elias is a poor man's Chris Walken of the Dead Zone as well.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Miz and Morrison have already lost multiple handicap matches in the last six weeks.  Please no more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Miz and Morrison have already lost multiple handicap matches in the last six weeks.  Please no more!



But the classes VInce sent Keith to, he must be proven that it was the right move.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

That Keith Lee double suplex was no good.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

I didn’t expect Keith Lee to lose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Miz/Morrison win, JD going to be on suicide watch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 14, 2020)

He eviscerated Brandon Cutlet.

And like Jim pointed out, a bunch of people that don’t belong in pro wrestling doing stupid shit to get over because they have no personality and can’t talk is why AEW is a niche and mostly embarrassing product. Hell, WWE is the same way if you exclude Roman and some of the Funhouse stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Really not feeling the Death to Smoochy remake between Wyatt and Orton.  And now its Richochett vs Cock-plug for reasons while Ali bitches on Instagram.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Ricochet is a jobber!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Why is Alexa Bliss sitting at home?  This show needs her.  It’s devoid of star power.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Well good, a win for Ali and the misfits of sex toys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

For fuck sakes.....


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Dana Brooke vs Shayna Baszler?  Not a match I have any interest in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

The one bright side.  No fans.  So fans aren’t wasting their money on tickets for terrible shows like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2020)

After being terrible for years Dana is actually passable on the sell now


See anything is possible


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Dana is not the worst anymore.  That’s true.  But she will also never win over the fans; her reputation in the business is set.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Dana is not the worst anymore.  That’s true.  But she will also never win over the fans; her reputation in the business is set.


She could get over as a masked luchadora, a complete repackage. Thats probably it though




Randy just blew 4 matches worth of offense. Now he must go home to recover his specials gauge


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Didn't we see this shit happen to the Undertaker a while, and I mean a while back.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

Yeah, I just saw it recently when they were celebrating the undertaker on the wwe network.  They discussed his feud with Randy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

F grade for the show tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2020)

Welp those night classes working out well for the work rate of the black Khali, he throwing of the chairs and stairs has improves.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2020)

I kind of enjoyed the final segment.  I enjoy it less though since I think AJ has no chance of winning at the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2020)

...So Raw got sodomized by Football last night.
Kripes, was it really that bad? I heard the reviews and it just sounded like a regular old episode to me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m not watching wrestling for two weeks as punishment for this Raw.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2020)

Moose is a cringe promo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...So Raw got sodomized by Football last night.
> Kripes, was it really that bad? I heard the reviews and it just sounded like a regular old episode to me.


It had 3 good segments in a 3 hour show

it was bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...So Raw got sodomized by Football last night.
> Kripes, was it really that bad? I heard the reviews and it just sounded like a regular old episode to me.



Hmm, so what was the ratings for it?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 15, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so what was the ratings for it?


Average of 1.5
Average.

I dunno what the 3rd hour was, can't be bothered to check it out... and I kinda don't want to....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 15, 2020)

Looks  like  we're getting the OG BC back


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2020)

Wrestling is dead guys. We just got to let it go.

It’s embarassing that Glow is a better product than any WWE show lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> Looks  like  we're getting the OG BC back



Can't be OG without The Prince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Can't be OG without The Prince.


True but since its unlikely he'll leave WWE this as close to it as possible.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2020)

I saw the AEW rankings.  They are still pushing Big Swole???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw the AEW rankings.  They are still pushing Big Swole???



Diversity!   Also probably guessing they overpaid for her.



Shirker said:


> Average of 1.5
> Average.
> 
> I dunno what the 3rd hour was, can't be bothered to check it out... and I kinda don't want to....



Heard the entire show was pretty much Vince getting what he wanted through out the entire show.  All three hours were VInce-centric.   Well hopefully this is a wake up call but knowing the track record the reactionary response will probably be worse.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2020)

Is Thunder Rosa an aew talent or is she still just there because of the working relationship?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I saw the AEW rankings.  They are still pushing Big Swole???


Swole is popular with the demos, she just needs polish


Rukia said:


> Is Thunder Rosa an aew talent or is she still just there because of the working relationship?


Ross is still under nwa contract but they apparently let her do whatever


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m an old man.  So I guess I shouldn’t be surprised that the demo wants something different than I do.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Yo wtf

Aew has 1 singles match tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Schiavone please, Impact is trying.    I mean damn the shade thrown during that paied ad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

First up is the six man...... the hell are Dark Order wearing.  So going with Cowboy shit tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Dynamite starts with Hangman and the Order vs Hardy Party.
Oddly enough this was the match I was kinda most looking forward to.

EDIT*
I like Quinn's new hair. I can't say I was the biggest fan of the Cisqo Fro-hawk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Umm, so this Page, Silver, Renolds team seems to be working out weirdly enough.   I mean they can go after teh Trios belts should the ever be introduced.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't know if that brainbuster from Silver was delayed on purpose or because he almost fucked up, but either way, it was pretty.
They know what they're doing with the dude because he's getting over with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

Poor Reynolds he was the odd man out since Silver and Hangman are super over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Umm, those chain combinations better be included in their upcoming game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Welp Hardy going heel and probably Private Party will follow suit.  Anyway fun match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

Mjf is full of shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Santana

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

The amount of ass kissing in that segment.  But we all know where this is leading.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

You guys got your wish

No more brandi in the ring

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> You guys got your wish
> 
> No more brandi in the ring


I stepped away, what happened?

EDIT*
Oh, nvm, she's gregnant.

Shit, what does this mean for the Shaq thing?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I stepped away, what happened?
> 
> EDIT*
> Oh, nvm, she's gregnant.
> ...


Means jades not gonna beat her ass anymore

Gotta settle for brandi jr aka red velvet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I stepped away, what happened?
> 
> EDIT*
> Oh, nvm, she's gregnant.
> ...



That Shaq thing will probably still go on as it deals with Cody, the inclusion of Brandi for for the new female talent they tried to introduce....... awkwardly.    If anything, the buck will probably be passed down to Red Velvet as she was also starting to feud with Jade on Brandi's behalf.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Means jades not gonna beat her ass anymore
> 
> Gotta settle for brandi jr aka red velvet


Well, I like her a lot, so that's a-okay with me.


PlacidSanity said:


> That Shaq thing will probably still go on as it deals with Cody, the inclusion of Brandi for for the new female talent they tried to introduce....... awkwardly.    If anything, the buck will probably be passed down to Red Velvet as she was also starting to feud with Jade on Brandi's behalf.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Yo wtf


Hook has literally done nothing but somehow looks like the biggest scumbag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

That was an alright match I guess.
Didn't pop off like I thought it would, tho, what with it being Angelico and all.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yo wtf
> 
> 
> Hook has literally done nothing but somehow looks like the biggest scumbag


Real "I listened of MGK once" energy in his body language and wardrobe.
I can dig it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

So Sting saving Cody's bacon again.   So promo when or is this just an appearance.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Alex Marvez doing his best Transformer impression.

Also, I guess we're finally getting a payoff for the Kip & Ford marriage thing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Dammit Miro, having a match with Sonny Kiss on Dark will not break the internet, it'll get cancel culture on your ass for reasons.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Miro, having a match with Sonny Kiss on Dark will not break the internet, it'll get cancel culture on your ass for reasons.



Miro's gonna be beating up a gay black man next Tuesday?
...I mean ... he IS a gamer, so....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Miro's gonna be beating up a gay black man next Tuesday?
> ...I mean ... he IS a gamer, so....


Getting dominated by a hair muscly bear man?

Wait did sonny book this match

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Goldust's old self needs to stop blowin' the roster's ass out on the mic, it's rude. 



Zhen Chan said:


> Getting dominated by a hair muscly bear man?
> 
> Wait did sonny book this match



4D chess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Seven was a bad idea overall.  I mean when you have Uncle Fester rooming around the window of a child....... well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


>


Think this might be the whole movie for charity


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

...So I just saw a Burger King commercial that references a Family Guy joke and I don't know how to feel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

We might get PAC vs Lance vs Eddie. I'm good with that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> ...So I just saw a Burger King commercial that references a Family Guy joke and I don't know how to feel.



That reminds me, isn't Disney taking Family Guy off of Adult Swim and other networks to place it on one of their streaming sites starting next year.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> We might get PAC vs Lance vs Eddie. I'm good with that


That just made we realize?
Have we had a Triple Threat in this promotion before?

If not, I gotta say, there would be WAY worse choices for the first 3 guys to do one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> That just made we realize?
> Have we had a Triple Threat in this promotion before?
> 
> If not, I gotta say, there would be WAY worse choices for the first 3 guys to do one.


Nope. No triple threats. Looks like they're building for one.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> That reminds me, isn't Disney taking Family Guy off of Adult Swim and other networks to place it on one of their streaming sites starting next year.


For real?
That's fuckin' weird.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

A six way hug


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> For real?
> That's fuckin' weird.


For all the wackiness we have only had tag variations, street fights and 1 cage match


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

6 Way hug on free television?!
Con is a madman.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> For real?
> That's fuckin' weird.



Yeah, Cartoon Network/Adult Swim is losing the airing rights for Family Guy and Bob's Burgers (though AS has about a year left on the licence) and Disney is planning on having those shows now appear on one of their streaming sites they acquired.   Funny as if it wasn't for Adult Swim, Family Guy wouldn't have lasted for so many seasons.  I recall Family Guy was on the cusp of being cancel on one of it's early seasons had it not resurged on AS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> For all the wackiness we have only had tag variations, street fights and 1 cage match


In a different world, it would've been *two *cage matches. 
Fuckin' 'Rona.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, Cartoon Network/Adult Swim is losing the airing rights for Family Guy and Bob's Burgers (though AS has about a year left on the licence) and Disney is planning on having those shows now appear on one of their streaming sites they acquired.   Funny as if it wasn't for Adult Swim, Family Guy wouldn't have lasted for so many seasons.  I recall Family Guy was on the cusp of being cancel on one of it's early seasons had it not resurged on AS.


Yeah, Adult Swim literally rescued them.

I guess it's understandable. Disney gonna Disney. I'm not big on FG anymore so it don't bug me too much, but BB is a blow. Love that show. I don't wanna give the fuckin' mouse any of my money in order to watch it. Fuckin' capitalism.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Again, those chain combinatioin moves better be included in their upcoming game.

So heels wins, but faces getting some heat back after the loss.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Did MJF do a single thing in this match?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Reba got some ass on her


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Rosa came at Britt's nose. 
I didn't think anyone was allowed to say anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Well that was an entertaining segment with Rosa and Baker.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> In a different world, it would've been *two *cage matches.
> Fuckin' 'Rona.


Theres always blood and gutts on the inside

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 16, 2020)

Rosa needs to be signed by AEW immediately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Was that a Stereo MC CD they were holding, I think I have that album somewhere in the house.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

Had to step away, so I'm a bit behind on the ol' DVR, but can I just say that Kazarien raps about as well as I'd expect a mid-40s white dude who's name isn't Marshall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Wait the Cena-lite team won.  Ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

I want the Acclaimed's gimmick to be rapping dated shit that'll get them cancelled on Twitter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I want the Acclaimed's gimmick to be rapping dated shit that'll get them cancelled on Twitter.



Or they can just rap about the Last Jedi sucking, the Netflix She Ra being shit, Captain Marvel not being a draw, and killing of Kylo Ren was the best ending ever....... oh wait, doing that would end up getting AEW canceled.  NVM.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

RoosterTeeth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Or they can just rap about the Last Jedi sucking, the Netflix She Ra being shit, Captain Marvel not being a draw, and killing of Kylo Ren was the best ending ever....... oh wait, doing that would end up getting AEW canceled.  NVM.



They'd have to change their tagteam name to "Jesus", as people will abhor them for telling the truth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Swole and Deeb win with a submission.... good.  Really don't like Swole's spin and punch finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

FTR poppin' off on Jurassic Express. Oldheads cooming.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Stunt may be a joke in the ring but damn he has a good singing voice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Janella main eventing.........against Omaga...........main eventing..........................

2020 has been an odd year.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Janella main eventing.........against Omaga...........main eventing..........................
> 
> 2020 has been an odd year.


With 10 mins left


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Swole and Deeb win with a submission.... good.  Really don't like Swole's spin and punch finisher.


Its not a bad finisher but its objectivly worse than the liontamer


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

*TALK YO TALK, SCHIAVONEEEEE!!! *


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

The fuck is this.  Callis calling the match....... and now Kenny getting into the fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Also Cornette's going to love this, an Omega/Janella match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PAC v KENNY 2 PogChamp

EDIT*
A'ight, nevermind, not yet. We gotta do that Fenix match we never got first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2020)

Omega vs Fenix again should be a fun watch, just hopefully Fenix doesn't kill himself in that match doing one of his insane aerial moves.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 16, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Omega vs Fenix again should be a fun watch, just hopefully Fenix doesn't kill himself in that match doing one of his insane aerial moves.


Poor guy's got a bit of a streak going recently, doesn't he?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2020)

Shirker said:


> PAC v KENNY 2 PogChamp
> 
> EDIT*
> A'ight, nevermind, not yet. We gotta do that Fenix match we never got first.


Best believe the whole triangle is gonna get a title shot


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Moose is a cringe promo.


He goes way overboard with the slow and calculated delivery, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 17, 2020)

Was wondering how Janella got a title shot but then remembered he was dating this person.


Probably offered Omega a couple of nights at that ass but then remembered Omega's infatuation with Japan so guessing a complete set of the Street FIghter manga did the trick.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was wondering how Janella got a title shot but then remembered he was dating this person.
> 
> 
> Probably offered Omega a couple of nights at that ass but then remembered Omega's infatuation with Japan so guessing a complete set of the Street FIghter manga did the trick.


she should just go instagram or onlyfans thot and show that ass already. her wrestling career ain't going anywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> she should just go instagram or onlyfans thot and show that ass already. her wrestling career ain't going anywhere.



She has signed with WWE developmental, only a matter of time til main roster policies trickle down and her third party media are Vince's. .  That means she will be getting pennies off the dollar when it happens.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2020)

SAFFF said:


> she should just go instagram or onlyfans thot and show that ass already. her wrestling career ain't going anywhere.


I would push her if I were in charge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 18, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was wondering how Janella got a title shot but then remembered he was dating this person.
> 
> 
> Probably offered Omega a couple of nights at that ass but then remembered Omega's infatuation with Japan so guessing a complete set of the Street FIghter manga did the trick.


Like when Cornette said Omega’s broom girls around him are like a prime rib around a bunch of vegans * *

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2020)

Knew he would "love" it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2020)

I don’t mind Nakamura looking like a chump.  I don’t think his work has been good since nxt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2020)

Morrison done fucked up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 20, 2020)

Not exactly sure what I’m watching right now


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2020)

Randy the murderer orton


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2020)

So I legit thought the ppv ended after Roman murdered ko that I missed the actual arsonist murder.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2020)

Fiend should be gone for a while.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 21, 2020)

So I hear Scott Steiner was trending on twitter.  Worried that his Steroid abuse days had caught up to him.

Nope just the Arsenal manager being mocked and accused of using Steiner Maths


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2020)

The Fiend debuted during my hiatus and I barely saw 5-6 matches of him and I'm already sick of his dumb gimmick. Rotunda peaked with NXT Wyatt. He should go make movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2020)

Terrible women’s segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2020)

Tuning into Raw, see they are opening up Raw with Charlotte, the women's tag segment, and a match involving Dana Brooke and Nia Jax........ yeah way to keep the audience.   Well laters.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2020)

Mandy rose called Nia a reindeer I think.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2020)

USA Network being mad at wwe must be a lie based on the show they are putting on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2020)

So you guys done with your Christmas shopping for family or for your selves.  Still waiting on some anime DVDs/Blu Rays I ordered during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales to come in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2020)

Umm, didn't Miz die in the last Marine film, killed off by Becky Lynch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So you guys done with your Christmas shopping for family or for your selves.  Still waiting on some anime DVDs/Blu Rays I ordered during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales to come in.


Completed shopping, minus a few gifts for friends of the family. I took the easy route and just got the fiancé some jewelry. Our work schedule is completely incompatible, so a fancy dinner was out of the question. This is also both of our first experience with a real tree, so that’s something...


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> So you guys done with your Christmas shopping for family or for your selves.  Still waiting on some anime DVDs/Blu Rays I ordered during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales to come in.


yea covid fucked up the mail big time this christmas. I'm not getting stuff I ordered back on the 5th until after christmas lol


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, didn't Miz die in the last Marine film, killed off by Becky Lynch.


Lmfao I forgot they had a marine movie like a year or so ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Completed shopping, minus a few gifts for friends of the family. I took the easy route and just got the fiancé some jewelry. Our work schedule is completely incompatible, so a fancy dinner was out of the question. This is also both of our first experience with a real tree, so that’s something...



From experience, if you have pets keep an eye on them, especially if they are of feline nature.  Also remember to at least water the base of the tree from time to time before it dies on you.  Also have fun cleaning up when it's all said and done.



SAFFF said:


> yea covid fucked up the mail big time this christmas. I'm not getting stuff I ordered back on the 5th until after christmas lol


Yeah, getting items a day past Christmas that I ordered in late November.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2020)

So Inner Circle to open up the show with Top Flght.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2020)

Heels win but man they put worked well with Top Flight.  Good showing from the young team.  

And now Hagger bringing up beef with Wardlow for reasons.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2020)

Umm, didn't Sting give a similar promo last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2020)

Lies, watch the show, nobody from Impact showed up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 24, 2020)

Finally getting to watch.

—Times are so bad that Sting sounds like a capable promo by today’s standards.

-Colt Cabana and Stunt in the same match, fuck me.

-Stunt almost breaks his neck, color me surprised.

-Jurassic Express’ finisher was dope

-Tully’s promo probably went unnoticed, but it was the best I’ve heard recently outside of Calis.

-Kenny held his water, he only sung the first two sentences, the rest of the promo was fine.

-Alex Gracia has really professional ring gear.

- Abadon’s physique is more unsettling than the makeup.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2020)

Serious question though. Why does he chest look like it's boxed in?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 24, 2020)

What the casual viewers think of AEW, and they didn’t even get a chance to see shit like Sonny Kiss or Marko Stunt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry christmas guys. Hope you all enjoy your  day today or tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays guys.   Going to be out for the rest of the day with family but will be back on tonight.  

Also @Jon Moxley  Is there going to be another marathon on Toonami or is it back to a normal schedule for tomorrow?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays guys.   Going to be out for the rest of the day with family but will be back on tonight.
> 
> Also @Jon Moxley  Is there going to be another marathon on Toonami or is it back to a normal schedule for tomorrow?


Back to a normal schedule.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 25, 2020)

That might have been the best episode of smackdown theyve ever done


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2020)

The Big E win was something that really needed crowds there to just put over Big E more.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2020)

Wow big ratings for Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

So Ryback said Vince isn't in the best of health. Very weird time for wrestling. For the all the shit Vince did, I'd hate for him to die while WWE is at its absolute worst, quality-wise.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Ryback said Vince isn't in the best of health. Very weird time for wrestling. For the all the shit Vince did, I'd hate for him to die while WWE is at its absolute worst, quality-wise.



You could tell his age and health is catching up to him at Survivor Series when they were doing The Undertaker farewell bit.


----------



## Aesima (Dec 26, 2020)

WHAT THE FUCKKK..​


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2020)

Aesima said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKK..​



Yeah it sucks


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2020)

Im so sad right now

Brodie was such a great dude


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2020)

Aesima said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKK..​



RIP man, seriously fuck this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

What the hell. I know wrestlers are comfortable dying young but I thought things were gonna get better in that aspect. He was just gonna have his breakout year as well. To say he was taken away in his prime would be an understatement. Really feel for his family.

Rest in peace Brodie.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Dec 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What the hell. I know wrestlers are comfortable dying young but I thought things were gonna get better in that aspect. He was just gonna have his breakout year as well. To say he was taken away in his prime would be an understatement. Really feel for his family.
> 
> Rest in peace Broadie.



Coo! ( you sure its wrestling related? People die all the time. Anyways rip. )


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 26, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Coo! ( you sure its wrestling related? People die all the time. Anyways rip. )



It's not. But wrestlers dying young has almost become an unwritten rule now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's not. But wrestlers dying young has almost become an unwritten rule now.


He died from a non covid respiratory condition

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 26, 2020)

When he won the TNT title from an over confident Cody to the how he handed the old belt back, the man made Dark Order look like a credible threat at the time.  Fuck he is going to be missed.


----------



## OLK (Dec 26, 2020)

RIP Brodie.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2020)

RIP! 

How the heck did that happen? Was there an accident?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 27, 2020)

Raiden said:


> RIP!
> 
> How the heck did that happen? Was there an accident?


apparently he was having "lung problems", allegedly not COVID related.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2020)

This hit too hard. Gonna miss Mr Brodie Lee.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2020)

Bray is taking it hard 
The family were close.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Dec 27, 2020)

RIP Brodie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2020)

Man died a few days after his birthday to make it even sadder. This hit out of nowhere since I don't remember any info about him having lung issues before. Must have really kept it a secret. RIP my man brodie lee/luke harper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 27, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So Ryback said Vince isn't in the best of health. Very weird time for wrestling. For the all the shit Vince did, I'd hate for him to die while WWE is at its absolute worst, quality-wise.


WWE is much better currently than it was during the New Gen era.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm sure people never watched the new gen era.  Outside of Bret matches the quality was worse than some of your backyard crap.  I mean Mable was a main eventer for crying out loud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 27, 2020)

New Gen was my first era, I was really young but as a child under five that’s all I watched besides Barney and Big comfy  couch. I don’t hold any nostalgia for it though, it was flat out terrible. I have tried many times to re watch the occasional PPV from the era and even the big4s are hit or miss.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> New Gen was my first era, I was really young but as a child under five that’s all I watched besides Barney and Big comfy  couch. I don’t hold any nostalgia for it though, it was flat out terrible. I have tried many times to re watch the occasional PPV from the era and even the big4s are hit or miss.



Well one Wrestlemania main event was Bam Bam Bigalow carrying an NFL star.  As good as Bam Bam was, he wasn't a big name that was going to sell tickets and NFL stars can't just jump into the ring and look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2020)

This might be a really heavy week for AEW and WWE. Everyone's taking it bad which makes sense seeing how Brodie was such a good dude.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 28, 2020)

Seriously crying after reading all the tributes.  The amount of stories coming out I think gas only been matched by Shad's 

Everyone loved him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously crying after reading all the tributes.  The amount of stories coming out I think gas only been matched by Shad's
> 
> Everyone loved him.


He was a legit great dude

Hits different after youve met somebody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2020)

NIce tribute from the guys.



But seriously fuck this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2020)

NO New Year's Smash till next week and the week after. They changed the card for Wednesday to pay tribute to Brodie Lee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> NO New Year's Smash till next week and the week after. They changed the card for Wednesday to pay tribute to Brodie Lee.


Im ok with this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2020)

Welp Braveheart opening up Raw.  That or Highlander though having Drew scream "There can only be one" may be a bit costly.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2020)

The Miz is unwatchable for me right now.  Holy smokes he is bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2020)

I want Ricochet to get squashed here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2020)

Hot take: I like yim in a mask


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2020)

I can’t stand the wwe 50/50 formula.  The Hurt Business wins the match.  They try to beat up the new day after the match; the new day gets the upper hand and smirks as they run away.  WWE does this so frequently.  They always want everyone to look equally strong as the conclusion of the match.

can’t fucking stand it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2020)

I don’t like some of the Alexa Bliss stuff the last couple of weeks.  Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 28, 2020)

So in 2 weeks, Randy has murdered (or attempted to) 2 people yet even in kayfabe no one has come to arrest him.  Hell back in the AE Austin and McMahon were getting arrested almost weekly for petty things.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 29, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> So in 2 weeks, Randy has murdered (or attempted to) 2 people yet even in kayfabe no one has come to arrest him.  Hell back in the AE Austin and McMahon were getting arrested almost weekly for petty things.


"Randy, we got a new direction for your character. So you know how you're the legend killer? Remove 'Legend'. Boom."


*Spoiler*: __ 



 though, I joke but real talk, if I was still watching I'd probably be eating this shit up. I like this goofy grimdark shit. Boogeyman, Maskless Kane, The Wyatt Family, that time when Austin literally murdered Triple H with a forklift: loved it all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Bray is taking it hard
> The family were close.



I just heard the news from UpUpDownDown this is terrible. Fml and fuck 2020  

Rest in Peace Brodie Lee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Need verification but hearing AEW signed Brodie's kid to a contract.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn WWE going full loco with setting people on fire lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2020)

Watch this:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2020)

Look up Ken shamrocks twitter...

Dudes gone full CTE


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Zhen Chan said:


> Look up Ken shamrocks twitter...
> 
> Dudes gone full CTE


It’s just an error in phrasing and some poor choices of words, he meant to say Brodie would’ve been a great match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

10 bell salute to start of the night.

...rest well, Mr. Brodie Lee. It's a shame you won't know just how badly you'll be missed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

10 bell salute to open the show with the late Mr. Lee's wife and kids there taking part as well.  Private Party with Hardy vs. the Bucks and Colt to open the tribute. 

Also nice video tribute from Moxley.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Commentators having a rough time so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Jericho on commentary reminding us how fucked up this year was for everyone.  Forgot Brody was suppose to make his debut in his hometown but Covid started.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Fun tribute match to start off the show.  Still keeping with teasing with Private Party's decent to being a heel team or not under Hardy.  Amazing Colt got to showcase was well.  Now the Cena team and SCU come out for some fun.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Luke Archer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Damn, Archer going all out in tributing Brodie Lee's Luke Harper persona.  Eddie Kingston with words of his own honoring the guy as well.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Kingston seemed like he was almost about to break. Had to get that promo done with quickfast.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Kingston seemed like he was almost about to break. Had to get that promo done with quickfast.



Makes you wonder when the WWE talent gets their tribute vids out they reportly did  for Lee/Harper how many of them will have taken the loss hard.  You pretty much know anyone from the Wyatt family will probaby have the hardest time keeping it togehter.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Makes you wonder when the WWE talent gets their tribute vids out they reportly did  for Lee/Harper how many of them will have taken the loss hard.  You pretty much know anyone from the Wyatt family will probaby have the hardest time keeping it togehter.



I don't think i'll be able to watch Bray's should he ever take part....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Archer going fucking wild in this match.  Dark Order to finish the match and get the win.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

In less moody news, it just occured to me that Stu Greyson and the Blade look remarkably similar at a glance.
I keep losing track of them. Grey tagged in Archer and I'm over here like "wait, didn't he JUST get finished no selling his strikes??"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Eddie's a fuckin' champ for that one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Holy shit, Jake the Snake got a spot in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> I don't think i'll be able to watch Bray's should he ever take part....



I feel real bad for the guy.  Didn't Bray fight for Harper to be used by having him join his Firefly Funhouse crew before finally being granted his release.  


Well up now Cowboy shit teams up the the popular group of Dark Order.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

MJF being the bastard he is by screaming at Brodie's kid.   And the papers being used as weapons at the start.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

While not a direct result of Brodie, Silver's constantly getting bullied by Lee and adopting the goofball jock character is what caught the attention of Con, whom apparently demanded that Silver start doing that more on TV, which ended up getting him stupid over with the crowd.

Of the characters that were aided by the decision to have Brodie lead the Dark Order, Silver *easily *got the brightest shine.

EDIT*
MJF being a cunt to Brodie JR. is super on-brand, but am I the only one who thought he'd shut it off tonight what with last week's thing involving his grandfather/Santana's stepdad? Not that it bothers me, MJF always being in character is part of his charm, I guess I was just expecting that thread of his character to continue this week.

Then again, that'd get dangerously close to making him babyface which would... be just *the* worst decision.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

*THE FUCK WAS THAT DESTROYER?!?*


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

*WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!? WHAT?!?!?*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Silver getting his time to fucking shine.  Holy shit, what was that move he did to MJF.  

Holy shit.......Eric!!!!


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Silver with the Frisbee Lariat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> MJF being a cunt to Brodie JR. is super on-brand, but am I the only one who thought he'd shut it off tonight what with last week's thing involving his grandfather/Santana's stepdad? Not that it bothers me, MJF always being in character is part of his charm, I guess I was just expecting that thread of his character to continue this week.


I take it this is what some of the fan base on Twitter/reddit pegged as “wrong kind of heat”.

I’m surprised TK even had MJF on the card tonight because it’s clear that true heat is not something AEW is comfortable with. With that being said, good on him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Fuck man, Eric barely holding on.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2020)

ROWAN


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I take it this is what some of the fan base on Twitter/reddit pegged as “wrong kind of heat”.



People are mad on Twitter, huh?
Welp, let's hope they stayed til the end, where MJF got his lights knocked out with a kendo stick by a child who was having the time of his life.

These whipper snappers weren't around in the early 2000s when Eddy kicked the bucket and it shows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> People are mad on Twitter, huh?
> Welp, let's hope they stayed til the end, where MJF got his lights knocked out with a kendo stick by a child who was having the time of his life.
> 
> These whipper snappers weren't around in the early 2000s when Eddy kicked the bucket and it shows.


That’s the vocal minority of the IWC for you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Order girls up now vs Ford and Baker.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck man, Eric barely holding on.





Gibbs said:


> ROWAN



Oh yeah, almost forgot.

The fuck is Rowan doing here?! Was he one of the guys that got wiped out in the "No guys we tooootally can't afford to keep you around" purge? I could've *sworn *he was still under contract. I mean, he's not, clearly; I guess I don't pay close enough attention.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot.
> 
> They fuck is Rowan doing here?! Was he one of the guys that got wiped out in the "No guys we tooootally can't afford to keep you around" purge? I could've *sworn *he was still under contract. I mean, he's not, clearly; I guess I don't pay close enough attention.



When was Rowan officially released from the E?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> When was Rowan officially released from the E?


'Swhat I'm askin'. I got no friggin' idea. 

If I were to guess, it had to have been the COVID cuts from a while back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Dark Order girls win.  Anna Jay almost breaking up at the last part of the match.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

Britt out here like: "I would've won if the ref stopped the count at 2"

The 'Big Rig' reference at the end of the promo was cute. A little forced, but it made me smile.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Shirker said:


> 'Swhat I'm askin'. I got no friggin' idea.
> 
> If I were to guess, it had to have been the COVID cuts from a while back.



I thought his release happen during the late summer and his three month non compete was over last month.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought his release happen during the late summer and his three month non compete was over last month.



That could be it. Shit's been a blur this year and I'm losing my perception of time. Now that you bring it up, tho, that does sound familiar.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Main event time, Team Taz vs 10, Cody, and Orange.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

A'ight, Cody, how ya gonna make this about you? Show me what you got, man!

EDIT*
Just his regular old entrance, simply donning an armband. Cody with the restraint of a champion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Hobbs getting some time to shine but it's during the fucking picture in picture commercial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

Fuck sakes MJF.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 30, 2020)

So a Dark Order sweep and a 10 minute tribute to Brodie Lee to close the show out.  Thought it was strange there was some time left after the main event but now I understand why.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes MJF.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2020)

oh  man,


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2020)

Tony Khan giving a TNT  title


----------



## Shirker (Dec 30, 2020)

That was a good show.
I'm gonna go cry now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2020)

Shirker said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot.
> 
> The fuck is Rowan doing here?! Was he one of the guys that got wiped out in the "No guys we tooootally can't afford to keep you around" purge? I could've *sworn *he was still under contract. I mean, he's not, clearly; I guess I don't pay close enough attention.



Yip pretty much this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> Need verification but hearing AEW signed Brodie's kid to a contract.



Schiavone said that the kid is under contract as a means to look after the family.  Making sure that the family won't get hurt financially and that once he's 18 he can join aew proper.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 31, 2020)

PlacidSanity said:


> When was Rowan officially released from the E?


During the mass releases.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2020)

Couldnt watch last night

Watching now, im ugly crying man


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2021)

Brodie jnr in the past month has beaten Omega, the dark order, pillman jnr, Top Flight, MJF and Adam Cole.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2021)

Goldberg Streak


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Goldberg Streak



Remember Goldberg's streak was inflated and only happened in WCW

Brodie Jnr streak crosses AEW and NXT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 2, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Brodie jnr in the past month has beaten Omega, the dark order, pillman jnr, Top Flight, MJF and Adam Cole.



And Nicholas just stood there on the apron and rode Brawn's coattails to a tag title. Guessing Vince will now give Brodie Jr a contract as well only to have HHH come out of retirement and bury him as well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 2, 2021)

Brodie seemed so well liked and wholesome it’s great that both companies took some time out to pay their respects. But of course the IWC reared it’s ugly head in making it political that AEW “did more”. Either way, I think it was a good showcase for the business as a whole to show its comradery.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 2, 2021)

That's the brainlet part of the internet you gotta ignore, mam, lol. It'd do you good.
Of course AEW put together something more cohesive, homie was employed by them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> And Nicholas just stood there on the apron and rode Brawn's coattails to a tag title. Guessing Vince will now give Brodie Jr a contract as well only to have HHH come out of retirement and bury him as well.



Jnr has an AEW contract though so vince can't sign him


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2021)

WK in an hour, anyone watching it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

I wasn't aware. I'll probably watch it as I'm falling asleep, but i'll be too tired to really absorb any of it, so I'll probably rewatch tomorrow.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> WK in an hour, anyone watching it?


yeah gonna try to watch .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

maybe the weakest match of the night is Kojima vs KENTA but that's cause a certain AEW guy didn't let his employee defend the IWGP belt in US territory


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

so begins the pre show of WK. 


Dammit


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2021)

Mox I'm designating you the live reporter for WK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Mox I'm designating you the live reporter for WK


dammit. Well I'll try man


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

so we got Bluegata and Suzuki got eliminated from the rumble .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

henare got eliminated . He was given a good showing. NJPW's answer to Wardlow


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

god I hate honma. He's just..............there


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

makabe out.  You hate to see it


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

Surprised to see so many people in attendance. I'd  heard a couple weeks ago that they may not be able to let as many people in as they originally thought because Japan recently had a bad surge, but I guess they managed to work something out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

Ishii  getting eliminated is a travesty but what else is new?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

YANO WINS BY NOT EVEN ENTERING THE RING!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

ok preshow over. We're about to head to the main card.

As lots of stories will be answered:


IS KENTA VS KOJIMA EVEN WORTH IT?


Is the Ace Tanahashi now the Duce ?


will Okada be Okada vs William?


will G.O.D finally be the G.O.A.T OF NJPW tag teams?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

HImoru vs ELP up first.


Quick note: ELP won a jacket on the super Jr tourney  on NJPW strong.


another quick note: BC rules.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

Great match by Himoru and ELP.

we got some styles clash and   ELP tried to hit the one winged angel but Himoru took advantage of him trying to pay homage to former leaders of BC.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

G.O.D finally won at Tokyo Dome


and MOX cut a promo that was shown at WK to say he's gonna defend the IWGP UNITED STATES TITLE IN THE US!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2021)

yeah no. I can't watch the rest. Too damn late and I'm tired.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 4, 2021)

I was able to wake up in time to see a good chunk of Naito-Ibushi, I thought it was pretty formulaic of the NJPW style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

So tonight is "Legends Night" that Vince and the WWE is banking for a ratings boost.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So tonight is "Legends Night" that Vince and the WWE is banking for a ratings boost.


Thirty

fucking

Six

"Legends"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thirty
> 
> fucking
> 
> ...



Put some respect on Carlito's name.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

Currently catching up with WK. Okada vs Ospreay is match of the year for me so far.
Not finished yet, clearly, and Ibushi is my favorite guy in the company, but I really don't see a match with Naito topping this. But maybe I'll eat my words.

Will's new theme slaps, btw.

EDIT*
I did not eat my words. Great match regardless tho. Time always flies whenever I take the time to actually watch this stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

Legends night, Let's see how bad this is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2021)

lol I wanted to see more hogan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

"Legends Night" lets see how desprite they get.

Hogan out first, the despiration rising.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Miz/Morrison out, channels already changing.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2021)

Lmao those mics are fucked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

New Day Talks........ yeah ratings grab.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

lmao,


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

Teddy Long match making playbook


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

"Legend" Teddy Long out...... to make matches because he has the power to...... because reasons.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2021)

Greta to see hogan and teddy. Hopefully the Match is fast lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2021)

What did Kofi just do? Hard cringe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What did Kofi just do? Hard cringe.



Probably trying to audition for the Masked Dancer.  I mean why do that shit in the ring for.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Also asking a legit question here, but what does Xavier Woods/Austin Creed bring to the table for G4?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

Foxy


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

MICKIEEEEEE


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also asking a legit question here, but what does Xavier Woods/Austin Creed bring to the table for G4?


Black cred


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Tik Tok...... the fuck. 

And Alicia Fox as a "Legend".......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Elias vs AJ..... didn't we see this last week?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Black cred



Thinking after what we witness in that match G4 will have to reconsider that concept.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

Big Show


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2021)

Lacey trying to fuck ric


ric dying like he always wanted to


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2021)

Last I saw was Randy and a Big Show. Will tune back in.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2021)

Lashley lost to a fucking roll up?  How many times do we have to tell wwe no more fucking roll ups!?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2021)

ok IRS just walk away from the man who burned your son alive.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2021)

Keith Lee delivering the Spanish fly.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 4, 2021)

Oldberg vs Drew at Rumble.  Vince wants Drew to die.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Lashley lost to a fucking roll up?  How many times do we have to tell wwe no more fucking roll ups!?


He what?!?

Haven't they been low key protecting that guy since forever (for some reason)?
Who'd he lose to, Matt Riddle?


----------



## OLK (Jan 5, 2021)

Would risk it all for milf Melina


----------



## Aesima (Jan 5, 2021)

This show was Cena Era level of god awful. I fell asleep 3 times trying to watch this trash.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2021)

lol I ended up watching a show about gospel on netflix.

I mean I was very confused by the first hour. The legends only spent a few minutes on television. I think Vince is mistaken to assume that the only way he can get the current guys over is to hide the older generations of talent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone get a chance to watch Cody’s nightmare promotion on YouTube? The prospects looked absolutely terrible and the matches were about AEW Dark level. I guess for a school it’s not too bad, but out of 25-30 guys/girls, only one or two of the women looked promising.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Anyone get a chance to watch Cody’s nightmare promotion on YouTube? The prospects looked absolutely terrible and the matches were about AEW Dark level. I guess for a school it’s not too bad, but out of 25-30 guys/girls, only one or two of the women looked promising.


Its literally thier first matches


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its literally thier first matches


I was more so talking about their physical appearances, they all looked incredibly small and out of shape.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I was more so talking about their physical appearances, they all looked incredibly small and out of shape.


Most wrestlers start that way


except batista, he was jacked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

What is this I am hearing there were some fuck ups that occurred during Legends Night.  The the original main event was suppose to be the Randy-Hardy match but was replaced by the McIntyre-Lee match due to wanting to do the angle with Goldberg and even that went to shit. .  That promo Oldberg cut was a response to a promo that never came due to time restraints.  And then you had USA cutting off on Goldberg standing tall to which it was reported that Drew was suppose to deliver the receipt before the show ended. .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Most wrestlers start that way
> 
> 
> except batista, he was jacked


Batista is also a legit 6’2-6’3 though, maybe three or four of the featured 15-20 people were tall enough that their chin was above the top rope.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mox’s hairline is looking *BAD*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Meat slapping time


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Hager gassed, bet he had covid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Currently tuning in, what is Snoop doing on my TV.   Also Cody going at Sydle for some reason.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2021)

lol Snoop gonna get hurt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Umm, were Chaos Project heels.  Also Snoop on the top ropes for some reason to land a stomp and pin a child ....... I think........


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

AEWs counter progaming WWE by destroying kayfabe is a good strategy. Fuck it, they’ll burn the entire wrestling world to the ground until nobody watches either show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, were Chaos Project heels.  Also Snoop on the top ropes for some reason to land a stomp and pin a child ....... I think........


Chaos project were always heels

Luthor could never be a babyface, everybody hates him


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

If shida doesn’t squash their women’s world championship means nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

So Tifa vs the Ringu on now.   Japan such an interesting place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Only in wrestlling guys, where one can still wrestle with a gapping wound in their neck.  Hell where attempted murder is encouraged.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

I remember back in highschool I dated a girl with abadons physique, it was right after one of the “baddest bitch’s” in school dropped me for having a questionable text history. The woman with the abandon physique was how I got my stamina up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Wait, all that bullshit for this finish.  Where is the kick up of the finisher....... where is this blood feud that was promised.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

Deeb vs Conti

Gonna peep that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Appearently this is Abadon without her makeup.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Appearently this is Abadon without her makeup.


Yeah she aint bad lookin, just tubby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Fucking mad lads, pulling out moves to get the crowd involvment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

9 mins left???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Fun match but Omega wins with One Wing Angel.    Oh shit, Death Triangle set up by Eddie Kingston.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Mox with Lucielle. 

And now the Good Brothers are in play.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

A babyface with friends? Impossible


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

BLIZZ CLIZZ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2021)

Bullet Club running wild when?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bullet Club running wild when?


Impact hard to kill


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 6, 2021)

I don’t know if that was the worst episode of dynamite but it was close, I’m almost done with them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Mox with Lucielle.
> 
> And now the Good Brothers are in play.


Should have brought mitch with him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I don’t know if that was the worst episode of dynamite but it was close, I’m almost done with them.


You clearly dont like aew just watch nxt


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> You clearly dont like aew just watch nxt


AEW suffers from high peaks and super low valleys, I’d rather watch a car wreck than paint dry.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2021)

Mox in AEW keeps getting himself into fights like he's got 2 friends backing him up.  Unfortunately said friends are either on Paternity leave or holding the Universal title and both in WWE and I don't see Vince and Khan making deals.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 7, 2021)

That sounds about right


----------



## Aesima (Jan 8, 2021)

Nobody gives a shit about Bullet Club outside of NJPW, these fucken clowns need to stop acting like they did something shocking every time they want to have a BC circle jerk, All of them, one trick ponies, can't reinvent themselves, embarrassing.

Congrats AEW, you managed to become yet another recycling bin for dead gimmicks, took TNA 10 years of dwindling viewer base and devolving back into a indie fed to realize doing this dumb shit puts people to sleep, guess you're heading that direction too, no wonder the NBA viewer base sees you as a bootleg WWE.

Immortal infested TNA was more entertaining than this, why did I even bother giving this show another chance lmao.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2021)

Botchberg in 2021


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2021)

Come this Wed, Cornette going to have some choice words in this match when it occurs.  Going to be even better if they come out to Jungle Boy's new entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 10, 2021)

I haven't watched AEW recently but I heard Jericho screaming over Snoop Dogg jumping off the top rope. Jericho is doing way too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Well looks like her new name is now Skyler Story and all her social media is now under the WWE banner.  Guess that another income for Vince to take in.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2021)

Drew got the rona


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2021)

Eww they still doing this lacey fucking ric shit


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Eww they still doing this lacey fucking ric shit


maybe they'll have her kayfabe kill ric off


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Just tuning in to find out Triple Rapes getting back in the ring to face Orton....... fuck sakes anything for dat ratings spike, or to keep that rating spike more or less.




Zhen Chan said:


> Eww they still doing this lacey fucking ric shit





SAFFF said:


> maybe they'll have her kayfabe kill ric off




Didn't we get this shit storyline back in the day with Torrie Wilson and Dawn Marie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Ummmm, whay are Sheamus and Lee now going at it after winning a match angainst MizMo.   Oh well double duty from both guys tonight, hopefully VInce makes those bonuses worth it...... probably not.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2021)

That was a great match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> That was a great match



It was but having both of them act like tsunderes that lead to the match in the first place makes me think Vince hired creative from Tumblr.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just tuning in to find out Triple Rapes getting back in the ring to face Orton....... fuck sakes anything for dat ratings spike, or to keep that rating spike more or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hhh and orton if anything are gonna cause a ratings dip


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> hhh and orton if anything are gonna cause a ratings dip



I just thought of something but wasn't that out of country PPV they did a few years back suppose to be their final confrontation or shit....... welp.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Nose vs. Boreton

in 2021.



Nope.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Vince pushing those new stars tonight as a 51 year old HHH takes on a 40 year old Viper......holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 11, 2021)

Is HHH a fucking Force ghost now, didn't know Disney was financing tonight.


----------



## Miraak (Jan 12, 2021)

Just checked it out, damm.. Hunter looks like shit, I haven’t follow wwe for nearly a year. Wrestlers really aged bad man. There’re exceptions like Hogan & Flair and others who always looked the same since 1990’s


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 12, 2021)

A bromance in the making, Vince confirmed he hired from CLAMP.   Not since Lelouch and Suzaku of Code Geass have we seen such a pairing emerge.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2021)

They don't think the other characters can sell.

But I don't think that's the issue. The issue is the story and people don't give a crap about the stars they try to shove down people's throats.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> A bromance in the making, Vince confirmed he hired from CLAMP. Not since Lelouch and Suzaku of Code Geass have we seen such a pairing emerge.


It’s sheamus and Cesaro all over again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It’s sheamus and Cesaro all over again.


That was fantastic though


----------



## Shirker (Jan 13, 2021)

So I'm not really communicating much because I'm doing something else right now, but fuck me, what the hell was that smashcut editing during the Britt segment???


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 13, 2021)

Did anybody tell Jade wrestlings fake

lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2021)

My 5 favorite women in wrestling right now

Bianca
Asuka
Thunder Rossa
Hardcore Xia li
Jade cargil


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sorry Lita, I can’t have sympathy for you after what you did to Matt. It’s ok to cheat on him, it’s ok to cheat on him with a co worker, and it’s ok to demean him in front of the world to see, but the segment that demeaned you wasn’t ok? Now I’m not saying it was fine, but come on she’s pleading for sympathy and I don’t see how anyone can have it for her.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 15, 2021)

Apparently she said that’s why she left the company too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2021)

I thought I remember reading about her not wanting to do it but going ahead anyway way back then. but I didn't know they threatened to fire her had she not done it. 

the ruthless aggression era really was a different time lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sorry Lita, I can’t have sympathy for you after what you did to Matt. It’s ok to cheat on him, it’s ok to cheat on him with a co worker, and it’s ok to demean him in front of the world to see, but the segment that demeaned you wasn’t ok? Now I’m not saying it was fine, but come on she’s pleading for sympathy and I don’t see how anyone can have it for her.



Matt at the time was abusing her.  Mentally, emotionally and physically.  Jeff, Lita, pretty much everyone around Matt has said as much.  Should she and Adam done things better? Yes.  But to act as Matt was an innocent victim just isn't the correct storyline.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Matt at the time was abusing her.  Mentally, emotionally and physically.  Jeff, Lita, pretty much everyone around Matt has said as much.  Should she and Adam done things better? Yes.  But to act as Matt was an innocent victim just isn't the correct storyline.


I’ll do my research but for arguments sake; even if we take all of that at face value, you’re trying to tell me that it’s ok to demean someone else in front of the world if it’s within the context of a performance, but it’s not ok to have yourself demeaned under the same context? Bullshit. She at least had the opportunity to walk away and not do it, whereas Matt didn’t have the pull to nix  the promos that were cut on him.

With all that being said, today Matt and Edge are married(albeit Matt is married to a nut) and Amy Dumas is not married. That tells me all I need to know about the character of each of the parties involved.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2021)

I am glad Shinski went back to his old theme.


----------



## Aesima (Jan 16, 2021)

Why is Marko Stunt wrestling with adults? better question is why the fuck do they sell for him?, get this clown off my television. This is suppose to be the great alternative to WWE?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Why is Marko Stunt wrestling with adults? better question is why the fuck do they sell for him?, get this clown off my television. This is suppose to be the great alternative to WWE?


AEW is just parody wrestling. It’s all the high spots and off the cuff promos without the context to the storytelling. Initially I was pissed at AEW for not getting Punk but now I realize Punk had enough foresight to understand that this isn’t “wrestling done right” it’s Indy garbage. I can’t believe how hype I was for this promotion to start up considering where it’s at now. Smackdown is the closest thing to true wrestling we have right now.

e: To make matters worse, Smark culture is dying as well. A few years ago Meltzer would shoot on the good and bad of both the Indy scene and WWE. Today, he and his flunkies have a clear agenda which is positive PR for AEW. Which is only garnering more hate for wrestling in its entirety. I’ll watch Roman on SD, Kenny and Callis on AEW, DI and Konan’s podcast, and Cornette. Outside of that, wrestling is dying a slow death and the Wednesday night numbers are indicative that I’m amongst the trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2021)

@Nemesis just did a quick 20 minute dive through the usual sites. I don’t see anything that suggests Matt abused Lita in anyway. There was one awkward interview where he came off like a highschool drama queen and was simping for his ex’s explanation but including that I don’t see where the sympathy for Lita is supposed to come from. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Why is Marko Stunt wrestling with adults? better question is why the fuck do they sell for him?, get this clown off my television. This is suppose to be the great alternative to WWE?



Same thing as 300lbs dudes selling for Zack sabre jr. 

Its so dumb lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @Nemesis just did a quick 20 minute dive through the usual sites. I don’t see anything that suggests Matt abused Lita in anyway. There was one awkward interview where he came off like a highschool drama queen and was simping for his ex’s explanation but including that I don’t see where the sympathy for Lita is supposed to come from. Am I missing something?



It was a Jeff Hardy interview a number of years back when it came to light about Matt,  I'll look for it again during the week when I have free time.

Also interesting take on the Tribal chief and brief look at Samoan Culture

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Same thing as 300lbs dudes selling for Zack sabre jr.
> 
> Its so dumb lmao


ZSJ has the moveset of a shooter/Hooker though, it’s really not that far outside of the realm of possibility that he could fuck someone up on the ground. Angle was what 5-9 220? And still in convincing matches with a 6-10 500lb man.


----------



## Aesima (Jan 16, 2021)

​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2021)

Yikes


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> ZSJ has the moveset of a shooter/Hooker though, it’s really not that far outside of the realm of possibility that he could fuck someone up on the ground. Angle was what 5-9 220? And still in convincing matches with a 6-10 500lb man.



But Angle does lift lol and can carry 500lbs

ZSJ’s opponents all sell for him there’s a difference. Those big dudes act like they cant overpower ZSJ like wtf lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> But Angle does lift lol and can carry 500lbs
> 
> ZSJ’s opponents all sell for him there’s a difference. Those big dudes act like they cant overpower ZSJ like wtf lol


90% of ZSJ’s move set is subs and strikes, I don’t see him doing press slams or Taz-like throws.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 17, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Matt at the time was abusing her.  Mentally, emotionally and physically.  Jeff, Lita, pretty much everyone around Matt has said as much.  Should she and Adam done things better? Yes.  But to act as Matt was an innocent victim just isn't the correct storyline.


I mean on top of that, two wrongs don't really make a right regardless.
Threatening one's job for refusing to do a watered down peepshow is sorta shitty no matter who it's happening to. But I'm sure everyone here knows that.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> 90% of ZSJ’s move set is subs and strikes, I don’t see him doing press slams or Taz-like throws.


Neither's Stunt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2021)

Chris is a fucking embarrassment!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2021)

Lol! Oh Chris


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 17, 2021)

Pretty good ppv


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2021)

So Impact is going to get sued to hell 

or

NJPW is part of this Bullet Club reunion even if it is just a "Yeah you can use the name" since Kenny/Good Brother's used Bullet Club logos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Chris is a fucking embarrassment!



Lmao Fat Jericho got nothing on jimmy boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2021)

So anyone going to attempt to watch RAW tonight?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2021)

I will try.

and wow!  Wwe really loves Martin Luther King!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy seems really scary right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2021)

This Peyton Royce/Charlotte match sucks.  Peyton can’t sell worth a shit.

and the camera work is awful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2021)

That was an awesome styles clash.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone going to attempt to watch RAW tonight?



Reading for class. Will try to get the highlights from news.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That was an awesome styles clash.


All I needed to see from this show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Chris is a fucking embarrassment!


I've lived to see damn near all my favorites from different stuff become pieces of shit lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2021)

Jericho has lost all of his good feelings with me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I've lived to see damn near all my favorites from different stuff become pieces of shit lol


Should have died when you had the chance


Youre stuck here with the rest of us


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 19, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I mean on top of that, two wrongs don't really make a right regardless.
> Threatening one's job for refusing to do a watered down peepshow is sorta shitty no matter who it's happening to. But I'm sure everyone here knows that.


No it’s not shitty to propose a risqué angle to a talent on a wrestling show. Especially considering how far that talent carried the character prior to that angle. She portrayed a scandalous woman for a couple months before given the opportunity to do that angle and she could’ve easily turned it down and went to TNA.


Shirker said:


> Neither's Stunt.


ZSJ is built like a middleweight in MMA, your boy the circus freak is built like a 5th grader. My girlfriend is 4’11 95lbs and she would beat shit down Markos leg.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 19, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Should have died when you had the chance
> 
> 
> Youre stuck here with the rest of us


what and miss the next dozen strains of covid the vaccine can't cure?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> No it’s not shitty to propose a risqué angle to a talent on a wrestling show. Especially considering how far that talent carried the character prior to that angle. She portrayed a scandalous woman for a couple months before given the opportunity to do that angle and she could’ve easily turned it down and went to TNA.


I'd have a witty response, but I too like benching certain bits of information to make a point, so unfortunately I have no idea where else she could've gone to as I couldn't be bothered to read the rest of that last sentence. Sorry.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> ZSJ is built like a middleweight in MMA, your boy the circus freak is built like a 5th grader. My girlfriend is 4’11 95lbs and she would beat shit down Markos leg.



I mean, Probably. I'd bet it'd be a squash too like most of his other matches.



SAFFF said:


> what and miss the next dozen strains of covid the vaccine can't cure?



Speaking of, I don't know if it's been brought up yet, as I've been a little distant with wrestling and its news for a bit, and thus haven't been around the thread much; Apparently Nick did in fact have the 'Rona when he disappeared and was replaced by a phantom leg those few weeks?

Glad he's okay now, but it's kinda funny... just being an observer to a lot of things and just seeing stuff happen and how weird people can be. It's interesting. And at times annoying. But interesting nonetheless.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2021)

I legit tried to wath this past Monday but when you have Randy Libre come out with that mask and what looks like a bad skin rash from an allergic reation than first degree burns..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

So starting off Dynamite with Dark Order and a birthday party.   So Negative One having the time of his life here.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Y'know, I thought that Negative 1 getting a contract was just contingency to help out Jon's family, but shit, the kid's been getting more angles than Jungle Boy as of late. (better on the mic, too)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Umm, so this match is because of a child's birthday....... ok then.  Well it's a reason and better than having spilled coffee.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Y'know, I thought that Negative 1 getting a contract was just contingency to help out Jon's family, but shit, the kid's been getting more angles than Jungle Boy as of late. (better on the mic, too)



Jungle Boy still has the child beat with entrance music.  What beat's Tarzan's Boy by Baltamora.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Umm....... umm....... ummm.........  ok that was an interesting skit from start to finish.   But will Hangman join now.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Dark Order can't stop fuckin' up.
Celebrated the kid's birthday on the wrong day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Fuck sakes.......  The premature celebration and Page says no.  And now Page is getting heel heat because of it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Who should win the main event logically - LAX
Who will probably win due to the narrative - Y2J & MJF


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Will this be the week that Sting finally _*does*_ something?! 

EDIT*
The answer may surprise you!
It's "no"

..."No" is the answer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Who should win the main event logically - LAX
> Who will probably win due to the narrative - Y2J & MJF



Yeah sad but true.  Would love to see LAX chase and hold gold by this year.  Also on DARK pretty much Sammy  has given notice to Kenny and Darby that he want's he shot when it's due.  

Coming back to the current situation, does it look like Darby and Sting might be joining forces to face Team Taz on an upcoming show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Will this be the week that Sting finally _*does*_ something?!
> 
> EDIT*
> The answer may surprise you!
> ...



But he got on the mic and spoke.   Yeah I've seen extras in films get more lines than the guy.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm just deadass kinda getting tired Jericho in the ring.

Dude's a star, but I just haven't really been in love with his westling for roughly and year and a half now. Usually I suck it up due to the novelty, but him and MJF chasing gold means we're probably gonna be seeing way more of it, except worse since Tag Team wrestling in AEW is way faster than I think the dude is capable of.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Kenny has a dungeon..... the fuck house he owns.   So Peter Avalon with his new gimmick set to take on Cody for some reason....... why.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

The Bucks just murdered Don Callis with the camera still on.

Clearly the news from The US Capitol a couple weeks ago taught them nothing. Make sure the recordings are off, dipshit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Since Peter Avalor is no longer part of the librarian stable, does that mean Leva Bates goes back to her cosplaying character.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

I love Avalon.

It's a shame his gimmicks and overall look is a fuckin' heat vacuum.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Since Peter Avalor is no longer part of the librarian stable, does that mean Leva Bates goes back to her cosplaying character.


please?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2021)

Cody getting pushed by peter avalon


Who wrote this shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Cody's matches are so weird.

He always does at least one thing that you can't tell whether it was a botch or not. Made worse by the fact that sometimes it is and sometimes it isn't, but it pretty much almost always becomes part of the heat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

The fuck finish was this.  Avalon gives up because Cody was going to strike him in the face instead of being held in the figure four.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Fuckin' great segment.
Ready to see Tha Boi and Dax rip each other apart. Hopefully it doesn't get too muddied by FTR's 80s style heel shenanigans. It's cool every other time, but I don't think this one'll call for it.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Lucha fuckin' House Party beat Imperium in the Dusty Classic. 

They're probably gonna lose overall, but I'm just glad that Metalik finally got to actually fucking wrestle tonight, and I'm looking forward to seeing more of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow, they brought the big guy from Dark for a TV match and against Mox.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Another aggressive segment.

Honestly all the talking segments tonight have been pretty dope. More of this, plz.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Not a fan of a woman Dusty Classic being memed into existence. A little difficult to care very much about a bunch of ladies who've mostly never teamed together.

EDIT*
Private Party vs Top Flight.
This one could either be really good or really bad....

EDIT**
Kacy Catanzero and Kayden Carter win a pretty solid match whn Casey hits a flying what-the-fuck-was-that.

I loved it, but it seems like it's a move that's really easy to fuck yourself up with. Either way, Kacy being in more matches is a plus. She cute.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Well Private Party just officially went heel.  So when is the three man team tournament suppose to start anyway.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Layla's back. Always a treat seeing her.



PlacidSanity said:


> Well Private Party just officially went heel. So when is the three man team tournament suppose to start anyway.



They said that they wanted to do it by the time the 2nd cruise happens.

However, not only is it possible that plans may have changed, but it's still up in the air whether or not a cruise is a retarded idea.

They're due for one tho. So many 3 man teams in this promotion, it'd make LU jealous.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Poor Orange, his best friend is now Miro's. 


Omaga rampaging backstage now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Not a fan of a woman Dusty Classic being memed into existence. A little difficult to care very much about a bunch of ladies who've mostly never teamed together.
> 
> EDIT*
> Private Party vs Top Flight.
> ...


However tall you think Kacy is, youre wrong


she is litterally the smallest human being ive ever met that wasnt just a dwarf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Come on guys, enough with Shaq please.  Are they literally going through with this. 

Also next week the biggest heels in AEW in Omega and the Good Bros going up against the biggest faces in the Dark Order......... you know Cornette is going to love this.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

MJF & Chris got a new (and a little shitty) fusion theme. Yeah, they're a shoe-in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Fucking Sammy Hagar giving props to the Sammy Hagar team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Come on guys, enough with Shaq please.  Are they literally going through with this.
> 
> Also next week the biggest heels in AEW in Omega and the Good Bros going up against the biggest faces in the Dark Order......... you know Cornette is going to love this.



I take it Corny doesn't take to kindly to the Dark Order? That's surprising. I get it with their early itteration, but the facelift their team got pretty much got them acting 80s eccentric as fuck, and every one of them are pretty talented (save Five), so I can't fathom how they manage to push his buttons anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

Just switched over to NXT.

Yo, since when was this fight pit shit a thing? That platform above the ring is dope.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I take it Corny doesn't take to kindly to the Dark Order? That's surprising. I get it with their early itteration, but the facelift their team got pretty much got them acting 80s eccentric as fuck, and every one of them are pretty talented (save Five), so I can't fathom how they manage to push his buttons.



Dude the guy shits on them though not as bad as he does on Omega.  At least they haven't pissed him off to the point he wants some horrible shit to happen to them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I take it Corny doesn't take to kindly to the Dark Order? That's surprising. I get it with their early itteration, but the facelift their team got pretty much got them acting 80s eccentric as fuck, and every one of them are pretty talented (save Five), so I can't fathom how they manage to push his buttons anymore.


5 is actually really good, he just nevwr geta a chance to shine

objectively I think 10 is the worst

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Honestly, this match has beena  showcase for Sammy than anything esle.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dude the guy shits on them though not as bad as he does on Omega. At least they haven't pissed him off to the point he wants some horrible shit to happen to them.



Huh. Well I guess it doesn't have to make sense.

----

This triple threat match is better than I expected. Mostly because it's a Sammy showcase match and Sammy is the shit.

EDIT*
>Jericho lands on his fucking head with the moonsault.

Gahdammit, Chris....


----------



## Shirker (Jan 20, 2021)

lol, they ran out of time. 

Pretty darn good match with a bit of an anticlimactic finish that I'm assuming happened because they went long.

Overall pretty good episode. More enjoyable than the last couple weeks, anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Well I guess it doesn't have to make sense.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


You mean that poor excuse of a Lionsault...... yeah saw it.    Anyway Sammy was on fire durig the match.  Expect him to be pushed hard later in the year.


----------



## Aesima (Jan 21, 2021)

MJF being weighed down by a run down vet and his crew of jobbers. the one guy that keeps me tuning in is relegated to tag team nonsense thanks AEW. 

I honestly keep forgetting Moxley is in AEW 

What a snoozefest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2021)

Jericho can’t go anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2021)

I doubt he'll hang it up until he botches a move really bad and ends up nearly killing himself or his opponent. that's just how irresponsible jericho has become.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 24, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I doubt he'll hang it up until he botches a move really bad and ends up nearly killing himself or his opponent. that's just how irresponsible jericho has become.


Why would he? He’s making 7 figures on a variety show. He can get any of his buddies hired, he can jerk off in the ring and the fan base will praise it, he can request time off for his rock and roll hobby. If I’m Jericho I’m not leaving until they force me out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why would he? He’s making 7 figures on a variety show. He can get any of his buddies hired, he can jerk off in the ring and the fan base will praise it, he can request time off for his rock and roll hobby. If I’m Jericho I’m not leaving until they force me out.


yea I guess I'm looking at it from the perspective of if he can't physically keep up anymore to the point where he's botching the lionsault then its time to hang it up. but its true that the gig is too good to give up, he can do what he enjoys while getting paid big money.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 25, 2021)

Why can’t Fat Jericho stop being fat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

Can we get verification but reading reports NBC now has the streaming rights to the WWE network starting this March.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah peacock whatever that is.  The price is right.  $4.99 a month I read.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Yeah peacock whatever that is.  The price is right.  $4.99 a month I read.


That's if you want ads.  It's $9.99 for the ad free form.  Technically it more than reasonable with the content but stats wise they are way behind the major players of the streaming wars.  

Also read this deal cost NBC 1billion for WWE to be exclusive for 5 years on the Peacock.  So come March the network is no more in the NA region then.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2021)

It’s amazing that wwe is doing so well money wise considering how bad their product is right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

They have world class execs working for them in accounting and marketing, it's creative where it's just the power of one that's causing the problem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 25, 2021)

Is it safe to assume Peacock is gonna have some say on the nature of the programming now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it safe to assume Peacock is gonna have some say on the nature of the programming now?


They paid about a billion for five years of streaming rights, they probably have some say.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It’s amazing that wwe is doing so well money wise considering how bad their product is right now.



Pay $4.99 and watch AE or other eras.  Easy nostalgia sell.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's if you want ads.  It's $9.99 for the ad free form.  Technically it more than reasonable with the content but stats wise they are way behind the major players of the streaming wars.
> 
> Also read this deal cost NBC 1billion for WWE to be exclusive for 5 years on the Peacock.  So come March the network is no more in the NA region then.


the way they launched the network was goofy af  with locking you into a 6 month commitment.  As well as holding back on uploading the most popular eras of raw and smackdown until a few years in. I even knew some real diehard fans that didn't want to get the network despite all the old content they finally put on it. something about it has always been offputting for people. With them over the last year or so cutting back greatly on uploading classic content drops they don't really have the nostalgia grab going for them anymore either. I was kinda surprised but not shocked at how low the networks subscription numbers were compared to crunchyroll when I check about a year ago. Since before that I remember crunchy having the lower numbers, my how times change. 

Of course the main product getting worse and worse year after year plays a huge part in it. Meanwhile anime continues to become more and more popular than pro wrestling by the second.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

So they start off Raw with the channel changers, Drew McIntyer, and Oldberg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Of course the main product getting worse and worse year after year plays a huge part in it. Meanwhile anime continues to become more and more popular than pro wrestling by the second.



Because anime does the tsundere right.  WWE had it's chance with making a Suzaku/Lelouch combo with Rollins and Ambrose when he was still there but they blew it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2021)

I already get peacock premium with xfinity. Looks like I am going to be actually seeing ppvs now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

So Booker T is in a music vid, how nice.


So the guy just stands there for reasons, then you have puppets sing a short chorus, then he stands there some more then dances for a few seconds at the end........ok.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 25, 2021)

You can tell how short staffed they are

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

"All day, all day, watch them all fall down.  All day, all day, Domino dancing."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

Again, didn't we see this father/daughter/other woman crap happen during the Atttitude Era and Ruthless Agression.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2021)

Well Orton Libre on a repeat promo..... and God dammit, someone please give him ointment for his sunburn nose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, might as well turn WWE into a sitcom now that is financially owned by NBC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, might as well turn WWE into a sitcom now that is financially owned by NBC


I think AEW has cornered that market already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, might as well turn WWE into a sitcom now that is financially owned by NBC



And get cancelled next season

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 26, 2021)

I am very confused by the RAW ending


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because anime does the tsundere right.  WWE had it's chance with making a Suzaku/Lelouch combo with Rollins and Ambrose when he was still there but they blew it.


Vince couldn't accept that ambrose had fangirls and instead of marketing off the shippers he put a bane mask on him instead.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 27, 2021)

Ryback wants to sue Mark Henry for slander.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh Ryberg.

Something more interesting.


There's a strong chance that Goldberg might beat Drew for the belt and BROCK LESNAR might win the rumble to set up Goldberg/Lesnar 3 for Mania.

This would be absolute GOLD if that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Oh Ryberg.
> 
> Something more interesting.
> 
> ...


Well with the recent billion dollar deal just made with NBC for it's network, wouldn't surprise me one bit.  Ride that nostalgic wave for more viewers, fuck making new stars.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Vince couldn't accept that ambrose had fangirls and instead of marketing off the shippers he put a bane mask on him instead.


Shame, the money they could have made off the Tumblr fandom.



Nemesis said:


> Ryback wants to sue Mark Henry for slander.


Funny, didn't Punk say some negative shit about the the guy and his response was an implied gang rape when he posted an image of a CM Punk figure surrounded by a bunch of Ryback fighters.  Where was the threat of a law suit then.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Oh Ryberg.
> 
> Something more interesting.
> 
> ...



Goldberg cant even do a proper spear


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well with the recent billion dollar deal just made with NBC for it's network, wouldn't surprise me one bit.  Ride that nostalgic wave for more viewers, fuck making new stars.



Vince is finally a billionaire now?  wow


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well, might as well turn WWE into a sitcom now that is financially owned by NBC


Shit why not?
They've got no financial incentive to actually be good anymore. Not that they had much for the past few years mind you, but the Peacock thing is literally cruise control now.

So go nuts. Make it sitcom, make it a game show. Heck, make it softcore porn; Bliss is already doing weird mind-break DDLG fetish stuff apparently.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm all for Alexa getting BLACKED.

I need to watch my Paige porn again.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Heck, make it softcore porn





I would've been interested if it was the mid-2000s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I would've been interested if it was the mid-2000s



Mah homie doesn't wanna see Shayna Bayzler in a thong cuz he's a coward.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Mah homie doesn't wanna see Shayna Bayzler in a thong cuz he's a coward.




I'd rather see her in a burqa.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2021)

I want to see Shayna Bayzler manhandle Zack Saber Jr lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

So Kingston vs Archer to start off AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Umm, are we looking at a match or a snuff film.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Kingston wins with the help of his crew then beats down Archer some more after the match.  Guess rampaging as a heel leaves no friends to help out.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

"Beach Break" in January feels like a cruel joke to a Chicagoan.

Is this the show where they're moving to Miami or something?

----------------

I'm tired, in a shit mood and... tired. So after Dax and The Boi I'll hit the sack and just watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

"Married through a street fight!?"  The fuck, Sting are you not a born again Christian.   And he's a hoodlum as well...... though he got winded smashing a window with a bat for reasons........


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

MJF is so damn masterful at making me root for whatever schmuck is opposite him.
I typically don't really pay much attention to the Varsity Blondes, but this match I'm sorta invested in because of the opening promo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

jerocho lionsault lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Glad Jericho hit the lionsault without almost destroying his neck.   Guessing they limited the guy's interaction in ring to not repeat last week.  Anyway, fun match with the heels win.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Cody throughout this whole feud feels like he has no agency.
People keep yelling at Cody and his wife keeps yelling back at them, and the dude is just sorta chillin'.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Yeah Shaq so dominant, especially at the free throw line.   Just ask Popovich how the "Hack a Shaq" came to be.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Ryan Nemeth is literally tall Dolph Ziggler.
The likeness is scaring the shit out of me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Hangman vs the brother of Ziggler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Well the sibling of Zigglepuff has been beaten. At least he showed he can do some of his brother's moves.  

Now Hardy wants to recruit Hangman despite Dark Order asking first.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Big money matt about to get jumped by the dark order

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Matt hitting on Adam when he's vulnerable. What a fuckin' carny

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

"Oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh,oh. Jungle life, I'm far away from nowhere."


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Started off slow, but this match is turning *lit*.
Great young buck vs oldhead style bout.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

That sitdown powerbomb by Dax was sick.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

*YOOOOOO, JUNGLE JACK TOOK IT!!!!*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Cool pin sequences to a submission at the end.  Jungle Boy takes the win but looks like FTR will be getting their heat back.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Felt very WWE for them to give FTR a post-match beatdown after such a big win, but I guess they remedied it at least a little with the save at the end.

Great match all the same. Every bit as good as I'd hoped.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 27, 2021)

Hook is what happens when the Marshall Mathers LP takes physical form.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

So Team Taz sends a message to Sting and Darby by beating up the street vendors........ ok.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Baker is geting out wrestled here but Shanna is getting cocky pandering to the crowd.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Baker is geting out wrestled here but Shanna is getting cocky pandering to the crowd.


Shanna always gets cocky

idk if thats her xharacyer or her as a person


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm wondering if Shanna goes heel will she dress as Goku Black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

So Baker is not using her modified Lockjaw version yet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Shannas waist got thicker and ass got smaller


When will this pandemic end

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

It's odd having the Dark Order as faces but circumstance made it so.  And to think we have the Good Bros on AEW TV despite them resigning for more money with the WWE only to be released a few months later.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Jon silver is just 5'2 cesearo


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2021)

Didnt think that out all the way huh fenix


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 27, 2021)

Bullet Club wins but ends with Omega getting spiked for his sins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2021)

So Mox is a a simple and a morning guy.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 28, 2021)

Watched the ending of AEW yesterday. I thought it was alright.

I can't remember, but I think someone got DDT's and oversold it I thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2021)

Not worth doing Rumble prediction thread this year.

but I do have my own theories about who could win.

Women’s rumble:  Rhea Ripley
Men’s rumble:  Daniel Bryan

and I hope Goldberg doesn’t win the championship.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Didnt think that out all the way huh fenix


I deadass don't think Fenix has any forward thinking ability. I think the dude just does stuff and figures it out as it's happening.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2021)

WWE really announced that either Natalya or Tamina will be #30???  Too women that have no chance at winning???


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2021)

I have to get caught up on the entrants this year. I might tune in at the end .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2021)

I might watch.  Haven’t decided.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2021)

also it's been a while boys. I might come in to watch the Rumble.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> also it's been a while boys. I might come in to watch the Rumble.



Due to Covid, I'm expecting Mox to drop since he can't really go to Japan.

Also watching football here in the UK and the stadium is pumping "The Game." through the speakers into an empty stadium.  Hoping that's the only time it's played today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2021)

I'll watch the rumble......if someone were willing to give me a link message>.>


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> also it's been a while boys. I might come in to watch the Rumble.



Kenta is still wrestling? Fuck!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

I happened to flip onto FS1 yesterday. I saw that WWE announced Edge's and Orton's numbers. Not sure what the purpose is of doing but that but ok.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Uh-oh.  I think I spoiled myself on the Rumble winner.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

I tried to spoil myself after reading your post .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

I would be shocked.  Because his recent work has not impressed me.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

Goldbergs bodyguards not wearing masks lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2021)

Kuya said:


> Goldbergs bodyguards not wearing masks lol



Are they at least 6ft apart!?!?!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

I want Goldberg to win for the laughs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Due to Covid, I'm expecting Mox to drop since he can't really go to Japan.
> 
> Also watching football here in the UK and the stadium is pumping "The Game." through the speakers into an empty stadium.  Hoping that's the only time it's played today.


Yeah pretty much.



Hey guys long time no see. Here to watch RUMBLE since it's snowing bat shit insane.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Goldberg is hurt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

holy shit they almost got me with that pin


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

yeah there's no way WWE is gonna do something to piss off people especially when they're getting fans back at Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Goldberg can win the Rumble now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Goldberg looked concussed after the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

yeah Sasha's gonna win this. Would be weird to see mania change.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

you're not a journalist Cole. You're a damn commentator weirdo


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

carmella botched badly oof.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Carmella almost killed herself with one of the scariest suicide dives you will ever see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

This performance is cringe....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay well Bayley is out.  She isn’t starting #1 and winning.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Not to hate.  But Naomi is still doing the glow gimmick?  Couldn’t come back with something new??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

No one is looking good in this match so far.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

Toni is so thick


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

I don’t know Jillian Hall.  I wasn’t watching wrestling when she was around.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

oh god no.............. Jullian hall


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

They need to get Billie Kay out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

So they did get Victoria for tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Terrible Rumble so far.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

Damn Tori Wilson still looks great


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Why are the commentators trying to convince me that Lacy is the Devil for mildly annoying Charlotte?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2021)

rip thicki cross


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

uh what the hell is this?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> uh what the hell is this?


vince incapable of respecting the womens rumble


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

These entrances are definitely prerecorded


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Why are the commentators trying to convince me that Lacy is the Devil for mildly annoying Charlotte?



It's like they can't remember when Charlotte kicked Ric to the curb once she thought his use was finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

like that was really chaotic and not in a good way


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Lana will eliminate Nia.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

They have teased Bianca eliminations a lot.  She has a great chance here.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

That gang up spot reminded me of one of my japanese animes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

We really have to do Tamina and Nia showdown every year?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Who doesn’t belong in this final 4?  Natalya.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Anyone but Charlotte time.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Why is Natty getting heel heat after she just got finished getting the piss beat out of her by two monster heels in a sympathy spot?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Why is Natty getting heel heat after she just got finished getting the piss beat out of her by two monster heels in a sympathy spot?



She's a Hart.  Vince still has deep hatred for the family.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Throw Charlotte out.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

DAMN IT. I don't want to pay this ten dollars but I want to watch the show  . HELP ME.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Bets on double elimination?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

I would prefer Bianca.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Might be a good bet nemesis.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

An indecisive finish isn’t fun though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

damn this really picked up at the end. Rhea or Bianca about to be big time.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Meh was hoping for Rhea but Bianca was number 3 pick.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> An indecisive finish isn’t fun though.



TBH with the brand split I'm surprised they have not had a planned double elimination at the end.  Since Cena/Batista wasn't planned.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2021)

I prayed for this


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

lol, Ripley can't catch a break 

But y'know what, for consistency's sake, that's exactly why Bianca should've won between the two of them. I'm kinda _over _WWE thinking they can magically fix shit booking by memeing forced accolades onto people they fucked up. Rhea's washed at the moment. Bianca still has potential on the main roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Though the reason why I wanted Rhea > Bianca is because Rhea was more likely to go after Asuka keeping Charlotte out of the title picture.  But Bianca is obviously going for Smackdown meaning Charlotte is obviously going to get her (Because in Vince's eyes the title belongs to Charlotte and everyone else is just borrowing it.) title off Asuka at mania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

congrats to Bianca. She really getting that shine. WWE looks to be doing better than last time I saw full shows.

Glad man.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

They did Alexa Bliss super dirty in that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They did Alexa Bliss super dirty in that match.


Rhea doesnt watch raw confirmed


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They did Alexa Bliss super dirty in that match.


I was expecting her to be final 4. They've been in love with her and her uncomfortable gimmick as of late. I guess they figured now wasn't the time for it, what with the show not being taped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They did Alexa Bliss super dirty in that match.


I don't think that's it. They got scared of someone who could shoot fireballs and transform. She got treated like a monster


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

JBL: This could be the worst event in Wrestling history.

Every wrestling fan: Worse than Owen Hart death?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

WWE comedy gives me the urge to kill....


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> I don't think that's it. They got scared of someone who could shoot fireballs and transform. She got treated like a monster



Exactly, there's always the time where the monster gets everyone teaming up on them to get eliminated.  Nia and Tamina didn't get that and Alexa did.  Alexa was the monster of the rumble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

So I haven't really seen heel Roman since he returned, and watching this recap... I gotta say, soft spoken scary-as-fuck mobster Roman is the best Roman.

Absolutely retarded that it took them so long to do this. He looks _so into_ this role.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Exactly, there's always the time where the monster gets everyone teaming up on them to get eliminated.  Nia and Tamina didn't get that and Alexa did.  Alexa was the monster of the rumble.


The fact she's getting that treatment means she's really getting a major push with her new character. It's pretty cool to see someone not "big" be treated like a monster.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I'M FUCKING DYING.
The 2nd ring reveal and Owens immediately being hit by a car took me out.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Roman attempted vehicular homicide


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

That fuckin' Swanton was NUTZ


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

MITB briefcase being too near.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Well killing the ref is one way to stop a 10 count.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm honestly glad we didn't get another fucking "clever" finish in a last man standing match,

That shit stops being unique when you do it 70 times in a row. Not that it was ever a worthwhile finish in the first place.

EDIT*
That said, why the fuck did the 2nd ref stop counting...?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

They botching this handcuff sequence lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

The botching of the handcuff at the end hurt what was otherwise another good performance between Roman and Owens.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

That was a trash finish, but tbh it wasn't the booking's fault.
The hell was that ref thinking? Who told him to go out there and start counting before Roman got his hand free??


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That was a trash finish, but tbh it wasn't the booking's fault.
> The hell was that ref thinking? Who told him to go out there and start counting before Roman got his hand free??



Vince

Vince told him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Yeah true.  I bet Paul Heyman never wants to do that spot again!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

I want Orton to be eliminated.  Run back into the ring, go nuts for a few seconds, have the place go dark, have him set on fire and be replaced by the fiend as a countdown ends.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Vince
> 
> Vince told him.


  

------------

I get sad every time I see Sami. People bitch and moan about how a lot of NXT darlings get screwed up, but no one got it worse (in my opinion) than Sami. _Nobody _else has had their character assassinated as hard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

smh just got lights back after the snow storm knocked em out. Dammit I missed the KO vs Roman match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Did any ref see Jeff being eliminated or they doing the Austin way where he will come back into the ring?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Carlito!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Why is Carlito fuckin' BUILT??


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Carlito is making Jericho look bad.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Carlito is making Jericho look bad.


tbf, his backstabber was _always _better than Jericho's


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Eliminate Rico Chet.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm pleasantly surprised that they didn't do the "shortest elimination" spot with Ricochet.
I respect the self-restraint that must've took. Proud of you, Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

You know what bugs me.  Dolph every Rumble doing 10+ HBK style holding onto the ropes.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

"Number 15: Mike Mizanin
The last thing you'd want in your Royal Rumble is..."


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Seriously who is this music guy?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Why does the Miz have the briefcase?  He’s a complete joke.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Mayor Jacobs


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

It was worth having Kane to eliminate Dolph and Rico.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

Kane with a goat beer belly


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Sorry Bryan, but Kane would never reconcile with a dirty socialist.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Constable Corbin!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

BOOO they eliminated Naka


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Corbin makes me sad as well. I like him a lot. It's a shame they book him to be the most boring friend on the planet.
Bring back the balding bully with subpar micskills please. He was charming.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Thank you for eliminating Otis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

oh god I"m falling asleep again. Oh wait it's Corbin on my screen again


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

He won King of the Ring!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> He won King of the Ring!



And somehow made his theme worse. Again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> And somehow made his theme worse. Again!



Seriously they have done that a few times.  Change the kotr winner to something a mix of their own and royal themed.  Just make it royal theme or keep their own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

fuck you Priest, I was enjoy DB beat the shit out of Matt Diddler


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

The hurricaine, really?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I've heard chitter chatter about their fancy new 4K camera. It looks nice actually.
But it's typical WWE to just have one of the fucking things.
Going from looking at the stage cam to switching to the hard cam is like switching to another show. Why not just get more 4K cameras?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

They don’t even have 30 guys.  That’s why we got that Hurricane spot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

What?  Christian?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm glad they're not mad at Helms.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2021)

I remember when the the KOTR winner got a world title shot at Summerslam.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

E&C time!


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I remember when the the KOTR winner got a world title shot at Summerslam.



I think that has happened twice and one of them was Mable.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2021)

EDGE & CHRISTIAN


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Remember when AJ was Christian's bitch in TNA?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Poor Riddle. Failed at palling up with E&C.

I guess you could say he choked on that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

I am expecting Strowman to waste a spot.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

..................
.....................
.........................
.........................
...did they just attach a fucking ad to Rey Mysterio in the middle of a fucking Royal Rumble match?


----------



## Aesima (Jan 31, 2021)

Soon as Christian's theme started the dead rasslin fan in me came back from the dead..my boi deserves a proper send off come on Vince..


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

I take it this year that you don't have to be eliminated by someone in the match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

seeing Edge vs DB.  Never thought that would be real


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Waiting to see if the spoiler I read earlier is correct.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seth Rollins wins


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

The swing is a babyface move.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Uh-oh.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I take it this year that you don't have to be eliminated by someone in the match.



To be fair, you never did.
No matter the reason it happened, you go over the top, you're done.

It's a dumb rule that's only really there to get easy heat, but it's a rule.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Braun is #30?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

I like how Cole is just like "Oh hey look, it's Seth."
Not even pretending that it's a shock entrant. Everyone pretty much knew he was returning.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

So when is Randy returning?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

*Piped in "This is awesome" chant for Bring Strongman*

Holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Seth against Roman or Drew.  Neither match interests me.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So when is Randy returning?


I think he legit got hurt.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

A heel winning isn’t the right way to end the show tbh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Seth against Roman or Drew.  Neither match interests me.


is it cause they've been done before?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Give Riddle vs Bryan 20-30 minutes at mania in 1v1 match if neither is winning the rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Riddle and Bryan going into business for themselves and pretending this is a wrestling show.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

lol Riddle got himself eliminated


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Riddle eliminated himself


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Was kinda hoping they'd give up on Seth being a heel, but I suppose they don't have to worry about people cheering him too much as a new father, so whatever.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Edge wins!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Okay so it wasn’t Seth.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

That RKO had no effect man.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2021)

Huh. So they gave it to Edge. Who's the Universal Champion? I know Romain is the WWE champ, but I dunno if they'd go with that match.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 31, 2021)

Edge vs. Roman?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2021)

That means Miz will be champion after all.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

So this is the third time 1 and 2 entrance were the last two in the match from memory.  First time was HBK and Bulldog, the second time is Austin/McMahon


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

hmm not sure how to feel about this WWE PPV


on one hand you built a star for the women's rumble


on the other hand you relied on old timers  for the men's.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

It will definitely be Edge vs Roman.  100% that is the plan.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> hmm not sure how to feel about this WWE PPV
> 
> 
> on one hand you built a star for the women's rumble
> ...


Hard to criticize the booking decisions this time imo.

I can complain about the way Alexa and Big E were eliminated.  But that’s about it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hard to criticize the booking decisions this time imo.
> 
> I can complain about the way Alexa and Big E were eliminated.  But that’s about it.


I still think Edge's time is over and you should have put Big E to face Roman to get him over as a single's star. At what point do you learn to trust you're men's singles ? Like they have a ton of talent that could have benefitted. Edge beating Roman or Drew isn't necessary. He's already a HOF'er. I just think you gotta have a year where it's your new talent in both.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2021)

This just goes to show once again that the old man has no faith in his current roster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> This just goes to show once again that the old man has no faith in his current roster.


which sucks cause this should have been Big E's time tonight. He's a perfect babyface to face off vs Roman . I guess it could still happen but should have had the bigger moment.


----------



## Aesima (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> I still think Edge's time is over and you should have put Big E to face Roman to get him over as a single's star. At what point do you learn to trust you're men's singles ? Like they have a ton of talent that could have benefitted. Edge beating Roman or Drew isn't necessary. He's already a HOF'er. I just think you gotta have a year where it's your new talent in both.


Big E isn't a serious character right now, and his IC run has been forgettable, he isn't  that over either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Big E isn't a serious character right now, and his IC run has been forgettable, he isn't  that over either.


Most people's IC runs are forgettable to be fair. AS for not being over? I'm pretty sure he is over with people since New Day sell pretty good from what I heard.  Plus isn't it WWE's job to get him over?


----------



## Aesima (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Most people's IC runs are forgettable to be fair. AS for not being over? I'm pretty sure he is over with people since New Day sell pretty good from what I heard.  Plus isn't it WWE's job to get him over?


No? They give you a script and you do whatever to get yourself over as everyone else has for the most part. and that hype died out because he was with new day for way too long, his solo run was 2 years overdue.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2021)

Just saw Edge won. I guess they are giving a recognizable face a chance? That makes total sense to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Aesima said:


> No? They give you a script and you do whatever to get yourself over as everyone else has for the most part. and that hype died out because he was with new day for way too long, his solo run was 2 years overdue



I mean he could still get hot again given a good storyline or even a push by having him go on a run. It ain't impossible to never have one again.  Having said that, still don't think Edge winning was the right choice but eh. Was a great show nonetheless.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> I mean he could still get hot again given a good storyline or even a push by having him go on a run. It ain't impossible to never have one again.  Having said that, still don't think Edge winning was the right choice but eh. Was a great show nonetheless.



I mean Kofi was pretty much cold in new day.  Ali gets injured.  Kofi takes his spot, pretty much Iron Man's the gauntlet which propelled him to becoming champion.  So like you said it wouldn't take much for Big E to do the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I mean Kofi was pretty much cold in new day.  Ali gets injured.  Kofi takes his spot, pretty much Iron Man's the gauntlet which propelled him to becoming champion.  So like you said it wouldn't take much for Big E to do the same.


yeah but I get what he's saying. E at the rumble now is cold. Best to hopefully wait it out for next year. Unless they do catch lightning in a bottle to Mania


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2021)

Aesima said:


> *No? They give you a script and you do whatever to get yourself over as everyone else has for the most part.*


The kind of reductionist thinking that's the main cause of the company being a bloated corpse held up by TV money from idiot exects with no idea what they're doing tbh. I've never understood where the logic comes from when we've seen the detriments time and time again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aesima (Feb 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The kind of reductionist thinking that's the main cause of the company being a bloated corpse held up by TV money from idiot exects with no idea what they're doing tbh.


E is in smackdown, the brand vince doesn't care about and is rarely around to fuck it up, it's also  where E can actually do something with his character and has done nothing to improve it, he's still Big E, the goofy mascot for the New Day.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2021)

Aesima said:


> E is in smackdown, the brand vince doesn't care about and is rarely around to fuck it up, it's also  where E can actually do something with his character and has done nothing to improve it, he's still Big E, the goofy mascot for the New Day.


Smackdown is still in WWE, the company that is in the middle of attempting a babyface run in which Owens does nothing but take Ls and literally forgot about the Mysterio family until very recently. Getting over is still, at the end of the day, dumb luck regardless of how goofy he is or isn't since the entire process by which the main roster is run is actively detrimental to any type of momentum.

They'll push him when they get interested and stop when they get bored. Sunrise, sunset.


----------



## Aesima (Feb 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Smackdown is still in WWE, the company that is in the middle of attempting a babyface run in which Owens does nothing but take Ls and literally forgot about the Mysterio family until very recently. Getting over is still, at the end of the day, dumb luck regardless of how goofy he is or isn't since the entire process by which the main roster is run is actively detrimental to any type of momentum.
> 
> They'll push him when they get interested and stop when they get bored. Sunrise, sunset.


They? Vince has the final say, THEY only care about the money the company makes elsewhere(Network deals, sponsors, etc) 
Owens is over, just not over to where he should be a champion or beat the champion, dude is better a heel(as is everyone else)  but I digress. Roman needs a better challenger, Owens was just fodder to kill time until mania season. 

That whole Mysterio thing was to get Dom over but Dom lacks personality and ended up taking a backseat to his sister and murphy's random lover storyline, they probably dropped it cause it literally went nowhere and Dom failed to get over cause his daddy is always in the picture. 

Sometimes, it's the talent's fault. You want another Kofi type title run where the promos are stale and the talent isn't over without the group, have fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Two night Wrestlemania.  I am convinced that Edge vs Roman and Sasha vs Bianca are basically all but on the card right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2021)

Lol Edge

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Hmm, reading the results.  So WWE played on the fears of having Goldberg winning the championship, him showing up and winning the Rumble if he was not slated to win, Flair repeat winning and then going with a more plausible directions.  Glad Bianca won and Drew retaining, but have mixed feelings on Edge winning the men's Rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2021)

Aesima said:


> They? Vince has the final say, THEY only care about the money the company makes elsewhere(Network deals, sponsors, etc)
> Owens is over, just not over to where he should be a champion or beat the champion, dude is better a heel(as is everyone else)  but I digress. Roman needs a better challenger, Owens was just fodder to kill time until mania season.
> 
> That whole Mysterio thing was to get Dom over but Dom lacks personality and ended up taking a backseat to his sister and murphy's random lover storyline, they probably dropped it cause it literally went nowhere and Dom failed to get over cause his daddy is always in the picture.
> ...


They dropped it because they had a silly idea, pushed through it without any real idea for an endgame and then had no backup when Seth wanted to go an have a kid. Please don't pretend that a story in which the protagonists regularly eat shit, followed closely by an unrelated rivalry with _Baron Corbin_ was somehow supposed to have any legs. Please don't pretend that uninteresting inconsistent booking is a proper vehicle with which to actually foster stars. It boarders on dishonest when we've seen the results of that backwards philosophy for years and years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Two night Wrestlemania.  I am convinced that Edge vs Roman and Sasha vs Bianca are basically all but on the card right now.


Edge orton might be night 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

I don’t see Edge pulling double duty.


----------



## Aesima (Feb 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They dropped it because they had a silly idea, pushed through it without any real idea for an endgame and then had no backup when Seth wanted to go an have a kid. Please don't pretend that a story in which the protagonists regularly eat shit, followed closely by an unrelated rivalry with _Baron Corbin_ was somehow supposed to have any legs. Please don't pretend that uninteresting inconsistent booking is a proper vehicle with which to actually foster stars. It boarders on dishonest when we've seen the results of that backwards philosophy for years and years.


Half of this roster can't even cut a good promo without adding some element of shoot and still ends up flopping. I also stated that Vince has the last say, most if not all the issues the product has had in the last 15 years or so is due to him not wanting to let go of the company that clearly is in need for new management, Vince surrounds himself with yesmen, of course you're not gonna get change, still there's ways you can get over, Brian, Sasha Banks, Owens, etc manage to stay relevant and over despite the endless hurdles thrown at them, E ain't even trying and is still the goober mascot despite claiming he wants to be taken seriously. 

Also that Seth vs Rey Fam storyline started on raw and switched over to smackdown, again, it started off with trying to get Dom over but as the storyline prolonged and he was going nowhere, they shifted to Murphy albeit just so they can kill it as soon as he beat seth and seth can go on his way to a break. 

This is just my take though, I haven't really cared for rasslin in general since literally after they fucked over Christian into retirement.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 1, 2021)

Aesima said:


> most if not all the issues the product has had in the last 15 years or so is due to him not wanting to let go of the company that clearly is in need for new management, Vince surrounds himself with yesmen, of course you're not gonna get change, still there's ways you can get over, Brian, Sasha Banks, Owens, etc manage to stay relevant and over despite the endless hurdles thrown at them, E ain't even trying and is still the goober mascot despite claiming he wants to be taken seriously.



I wholeheartedly agree with you on the front of Vince being a major problem with how the show is run.

I'll say this to at least clarify where I'm coming from a bit more, tho. My annoyance doesn't really come from Big E specifically. I like him, but never really saw him how others apparently do, so whether or not he actually manages to pull ahead isn't really something I'm interested in. I'm also not _as_ harsh in my views on WWE's creative decisions nowadays since COVID fucked everything up, so there's a big ol' asterisk next to any decision any promotion makes right now.

My annoyance mostly comes from the idea that "other people have managed to pull thru despite the internal system, so that means the system is irrelevant", which to me sounds a lot like saying "people have gone through life perfectly fine without fully functioning legs, so getting yours cut off shouldn't mean much". It absolves them of the issue and implies the 50/50 balance between promoters & talent that we're use to in wrestling is still present, when it simply doesn't exist here. Like... provably. That's the thing that bugs me. We've seen it. It's factual with evidence, so I don't like pretending that it _does _exist. Bryan, Owens and Sasha are... over, sure. They're over by the bare minimum baseline that people sorta know who they are and like them (not gonna get into the *actual* reason that is, btw. This post is already obnoxiously verbose). But I quite earnestly don't think they're over to the level they would be if Vince would have just stopped poking at them. If their actuals _strengths _were exemplified, if their characters weren't as on-again off-again, if their feuds weren't so schizophrenic and indecisive, I feel like they'd honestly be more than "WWE Over" and jump into "actually over". I don't _know_ that of course, but the lack of advertising for Banks's work in The Mandalorian makes me pretty confident in my assumption. And that goes for everyone, including E. Never forget that after WWE finally gave up and bitterly accepted the whole "Yes Movement" thing, their immediate bright idea afterwards was to put him in a feud in which he was scared of *Kane*. 

The idea that the current model of _specifically manufacturing a brick wall_ for a talent to bang their head against until it cracks is not one formulated to encourage compelling characters, and therefor it just strikes me as sort've dismissive to say that the brick wall isn't a brick wall at all or that the brick wall isn't that big a deal because everyone gets their own brick wall. The _point _is the brick wall shouldn't fucking be there. The company doesn't get a pass from me because it's been building walls for years. Nobody asked for walls. The walls are retarded and we shouldn't forget that they're not.

'Sall i'm saying.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Matt Riddle impressed me in the Rumble.  His matches with Sheamus impressed me.  I like him way more than a Ricochet or Mustafa Ali.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Matt Riddle impressed me in the Rumble.  His matches with Sheamus impressed me.  I like him way more than a Ricochet or Mustafa Ali.


well yea I thought it was common knowledge that riddle is much cooler than those two lames.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Starting off Raw is Snore with Drew.   Well relieved he kept the belt instead of Goldberg getting it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Hmm, so Edge now Sheamus getting involved. 

And now that Sheamus turn...... wait he was already a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

So this United States Championship match they have been building to for weeks is a quick DQ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> So this United States Championship match they have been building to for weeks is a quick DQ?



Yup.  And now we get punished even more with a segment with a guy called Bad Bunny, Miz, and Morrison.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

That women’s tag triple threat match is garbage too.  I can already imagine Nia and Shayna coming to commentary to watch the match!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That women’s tag triple threat match is garbage too.  I can already imagine Nia and Shayna coming to commentary to watch the match!



You forgot about the shinanigans of Lacey and Ric............   At least you know it's probably going to be a cluster fuck of the lowest order knowing Vince.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2021)

Nakamura
Big E
DB
Sheamus 
Braun


Any one of them should have won.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Well Ali and Masturbation out to take on Woods and Kofi, because Ali blames Kofi for taking his spot instead of going after Orton who injured him in the first place........ WWE logic peoples.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

G4 when so Woods can start his hosting duties?  And keep that jackass off of Anime Unleash if they bring that block back please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> You forgot about the shinanigans of Lacey and Ric............ At least you know it's probably going to be a cluster fuck of the lowest order knowing Vince.


Your idea works great because they can get all of the women stuff out of the way.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Miz TV is awful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

The fuck did we do to deserve this.  And the pumped in crowd reaction is making it worse.  Nvm, Miz and Morrison making it way worse.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Rough promo by Asuka.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

Welp women's multi tag match on next and blondes as far as the eyes can see.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2021)

Toni Storm is the next Paige 

I fear for her lol

All them thirsty motherfuckers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2021)

She's already signed with WWE developmental, how long til she allowed on TV/NXT.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Toni Storm has to be careful with her weight.  I can see it exploding too much.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey I like Muv Luv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hey I like Muv Luv.



There is a new series scheduled to be released later on this year based on one of the series earlier visual novels.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Toni Storm has to be careful with her weight.  I can see it exploding too much.



Hey maybe she can settle with Ziggler if that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hey maybe she can settle with Ziggler if that happens.



Hey come on man, I think Zigglepuff has enough regrets than being reminded he slept with a troubled Sunny and an unfunny Schumer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hey come on man, I think Zigglepuff has enough regrets than being reminded he slept with a troubled Sunny and an unfunny Schumer.



Exactly. Dude's into grenades

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2021)

Damien preist has debutted

Baron corbin in shambles


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2021)

They tried again with Lars and then he suddenly disappeared.  Why did they give up on him?  Too many skeletons in his closet?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm curious to know if WWE released him with a "future endevor" or was it a quiet release.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm curious to know if WWE released him with a "future endevor" or was it a quiet release.


it was a month ago, so quiet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> it was a month ago, so quiet


Ouch.  Majority of the times when talent is release they usually get a "future endevored" statement from the company which I believe means the door is open for them to come back later on down the line.  The few times you hear the company being silent about a talent release is when the talent is on the shit list.  I recall Big Cass getting that type of release and a UK talent from NXT as well during it's Me Too movement.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2021)

He got fired for out of the ring stuff.  Let’s be real here.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2021)

So Edge is going to be on nxt this week.  Edge vs Balor for the nxt title at mania would be a good match if they take that route.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So Edge is going to be on nxt this week.  Edge vs Balor for the nxt title at mania would be a good match if they take that route.



Ratings grab and nice of Balor to put over an up and coming superstar in Edge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Saw Dark, so AEW now will start pushing Nick Comoroto as he got his first win with the Nightmare Family's QT and Dustin.   Don't know if I can say the same for Bear Country as they got their first win but with Janela and Kiss.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 3, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So Edge is going to be on nxt this week.  Edge vs Balor for the nxt title at mania would be a good match if they take that route.



Lol you reminded me why WWE is stupid at decision making when they nerfed and demoted guys like Balor, PAC and all others to 205 or NxT


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Night one of Beach Break on and starting off with the tag battle royal.  Starting off with Jungle Boy's Tarzan's Boy entrance.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Fun battle Royal. The Top Flight guy slamming the back of his fucking head on ground during that elimination was a little less fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Wow, so Jericho wins it for him and MJF.  Also why did the Inner Circle have that match against each other if all of them were going to be involved in the battle royal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Also looking at the graphics, why weren't the Butcher and the Blade involved in the battle royal as well.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so Jericho wins it for him and MJF.  Also why did the Inner Circle have that match against each other if all of them were going to be involved in the battle royal.



Why the fuck were the Bucks in it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

That Jade Cargill video package did a better job at hyping her up than all 3 of her promos managed to, tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That Jade Cargill video package did a better job at hyping her up than all 3 of her promos managed to, tbh.


Not going to lie, she's built but how is her in-ring abilities.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not going to lie, she's built but how is her in-ring abilities.


I CAN'T imagine they're any good, but then agaIn I doubt the Shaq match is designed to be good. Not with Brandi in it ().
It's a publicity stunt, and as long as they treat it like one and add some much needed bells and whistles, they..._should _be fine?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Sting talks again and makes an announcement that he'll be here next week. 

Wait, that's it.   And how the fuck did Janella get a mid card title shot.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Sittin' in the cut, silently wondering why Rosa's out here in her underwear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I CAN'T imagine they're any good, but then agaIn I doubt the Shaq is designed to be good. Not with Brandi in it ().
> It's a publicity stunt, and as long as they treat it like one and add some much needed bells and whistles, they..._should _be fine?


But Shaq mastered the art of Shaq-fu, a wretched martial arts of delayed imput buffers, late sprite animations, sweep heavy affair that's fun for 15 minutes then back to the pawn shop to where you found it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

This match is solid.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Good match, a bit of a goofy finish.
It's fine on paper, but Reba just deadass walking into the ring for 7 hours to unhook the turnbuckle pad took me out a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Hmm, so Baker won.  Guessing she's up for taking taking on Shida soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Matt "Snake" Hardy wins it for his team, after tagging himself in after Hangman hits his finisher.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2021)

Maki fucking itoh in aew

oh shit boys


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Holy shit the AEW women's tourny actually looks *fuckin' lit.   *

Also, lol @ Riho being "American". Thunder and Tay, too.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Inner Circle driving home the idea that they watch the show by just having it fuckin' running in the background during that promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

And the cracks of the Inner Circle are widening.  Now MJF is making his move.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2021)

Fucking shoot the audio guy


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fucking shoot the audio guy



In 3 minutes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Fucking James Mitchell as the pastor.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Mitchell is so wonderfully skeevy


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

HOLY SHIT, MIRO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Miro smart for skipping that part of the ceremony.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Fucking sing Hadaway's song.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Oh no, Miro was shackled to the wedding decour! Quick get a ref out here to start and then stop a count!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2021)

Ngl

Lana bobby was better. This had 8 months of build


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Umm...... did Miro just break his restraints by accident then has to pretend he was still stuck at the ropes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

The fuck why......... well everyone knows the best best way to beat a Shaq is to take him to the free throw line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ngl
> 
> Lana bobby was better. This had 8 months of build


Something somewhere got severely fucked up along the way, definitely.
They didn't do the bachelor party that they teased, either. Can't blame COVID because this all happened post shut down, so I dunno.

One of the few examples of poor forward thinking from the brand.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

So Jake decapitated Angelico and I can't for the life of me understand why, but it got a pop out of me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Bear Country getting involved at the end......  Well they were getting pushed this past Dark episode, albit with Janella and Kiss along for the ride.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

FTR going to have their way with Stunt, and zero fucks were given.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

AEW is finally gonna get that coveted 50+ demo by writing Stunt off by way of having him tortured and killed by FTR.
Drastic measures to be sure, but we're in a fucking wrestling war so anything goes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

This show so far has be very _okay_, so hopefully they end on a hot note with this tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Umm, so the Nightmare Family increased their ranks again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Fun Fact: Death Triangle has the best theme in AEW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Fenix and Pac are mad men with their high dives.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Again those chain moves better be in the upcoming game.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Fenix needs to fuck off with that "having the best match anytime he's on the card" thing he does.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This show so far has be very _okay_, so hopefully they end on a hot note with this tag match.


*Okay, Jesus, Tony, I'm sorry!

You didn't have to throw Kenta at me!*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2021)

Fun ending.  Teases with an Archer save but ends with a Kenta run in and Omega standing tall.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm excited for what this means for AEW and New Japan. Although, it's wrestling... and knowing wrestling Im gonna tune into Observer tomorrow and they'll be like "Naw, they just allowed Kenta to go over due to New Japan Strong and his contract", because cool stuff can't happen without miles of red tape and ego to tip-toe around. But still it's fun to dream. 

Also excited about the Women's tourney. Gonna be fun to watch Joshis on the brand again. When does that actually even start, BTW? Next week?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2021)

They didn’t get any of the top Japanese women.  But it’s because this is the promotion Omega has an in with.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ngl
> 
> Lana bobby was better. This had 8 months of build


ntr makes everything better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They didn’t get any of the top Japanese women.  But it’s because this is the promotion Omega has an in with.


Maki itoh is top 5 joshis


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2021)

Good to see Kenta again. hoping he has a way better run here.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maki itoh is top 5 joshis


She has a character.  I will give her that.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2021)

My thoughts on an AEW/NJPW partnership? Theoretically this could make the AEW product better.

But I don’t see an immediate impact on viewership.  I think the same batch of viewers watch or are interested in both shows.  This won’t capture a new audience.

but making a better product is the key to improving viewership.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2021)

Alright im done with cornette

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2021)

Welcome to the real world.

What he do?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Welcome to the real world.
> 
> What he do?


Said Jade looks like a disfigured roided Shelton Benjamin in a wig



Nah, im out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Said Jade looks like a disfigured roided Shelton Benjamin in a wig
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, im out


Lmaoo


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2021)

KENTA telling Omega to stfu is reaction webm material. You could get so much mileage out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Said Jade looks like a disfigured roided Shelton Benjamin in a wig
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, im out


Lmfao this man cornette has almost chased away everyone that supported him with comments like this. man prides himself so much on not being a trump supporter but then goes off and says off beat shit like this every now and then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Lmfao this man cornette has almost chased away everyone that supported him with comments like this. man prides himself so much on not being a trump supporter but then goes off and says off beat shit like this every now and then.



Really looking forward to the comments he's going to make about the mixed tag match of Shaq- Jade vs Cody-Red.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Lmfao this man cornette has almost chased away everyone that supported him with comments like this. *man prides himself so much on not being a trump supporter* but then goes off and says off beat shit like this every now and then.




I remember being pretty amused to find that out when I was made aware of it sometime last year.

Not that I thought he definitely was one, mind, but they're essentially the same guy personality-wise, so I was surprised to hear he apparently disliked him a lot. Would've thought he was neutral or something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I remember being pretty amused to find that out when I was made aware of it sometime last year.
> 
> Not that I thought he definitely was one, mind, but they're essentially the same guy personality-wise, so I was surprised to hear he apparently disliked him a lot. Would've thought he was neutral or something.


Positive magnet ends repulse each other


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I remember being pretty amused to find that out when I was made aware of it sometime last year.
> 
> Not that I thought he definitely was one, mind, but they're essentially the same guy personality-wise, so I was surprised to hear he apparently disliked him a lot. Would've thought he was neutral or something.



Cornette's hatred of Trump is up there with his hatred of Russo, Ed Ferrara, Kenny King, Santino, and Tim Horner

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't forget the Bucky Beaver friend, Dunn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Don't forget the Bucky Beaver friend, Dunn.


Forgot about him.. Recalled a Cornette podcast where Vince had him come over to his house so he could personally apologize for a remark he said about his teeth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2021)

In spite of how great Roman has been lately I don’t see myself caring about any wrestling if it isn’t  for Cornette’s bi weekly podcasts. A lot of credit is due to all of the podcasts and their respective personalities, they’re the performers carrying wrestling right now.

The war between indy stans and traditional fans is much more intriguing than anything happening inside of kayfabe right now.


----------



## Aesima (Feb 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> In spite of how great Roman has been lately I don’t see myself caring about any wrestling if it isn’t  for Cornette’s bi weekly podcasts. A lot of credit is due to all of the podcasts and their respective personalities, they’re the performers carrying wrestling right now.
> 
> The war between indy stans and traditional fans is much more intriguing than anything happening inside of kayfabe right now.


I still find it hilarious that there's people out there that think there's a ratings war going between a glorified indie fed and a multi billion dollar media company, that's true clownery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2021)

Are TV ratings worth anything anyway when everyone and their mother has the Internet and smart tvs?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Are TV ratings worth anything anyway when everyone and their mother has the Internet and smart tvs?


It depends on what narrative is trying to be pushed. I’ve seen fans of both sides use it as evidence to support their side winning for the week, and then I’ve also seen both sides try to downplay the ratings when someone brings up how insignificant they are compared to the past. 

One thing is clear regardless of ratings, it’s not cool to be a wrestling fan like it was in 98-01 or any years prior to that. Wrestling isn’t relevant to the mainstream. If social media was as prevalent as it is today back in 98-99, guys like Austin and the Rock would have had more than 50 million followers across all platforms, without Hollywood. Hogan and Flair in the late 80s would’ve been where people like Drake and Taylor Swift are today.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Are TV ratings worth anything anyway when everyone and their mother has the Internet and smart tvs?


dvr is tracked too

so yes


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Are TV ratings worth anything anyway when everyone and their mother has the Internet and smart tvs?


Ask Vince and the Fox deal he tripped into.

In the real world and the grand scope of things? Not all too much. When it comes to making money off of desperate execs that were completely caught off guard by their own ruination of TV and are in a scramble to ruin internet as well? Yes. It's where the money is at the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2021)

I am surprised that there are people in the wrestling community that prefer McIntyre vs Edge.  And I would like to get an explanation from someone that agrees with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2021)

Roman and Sasha are the A champions in the company right now.  And they are the ones that Rumble winners should want to face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Roman and Sasha are the A champions in the company right now.  And they are the ones that Rumble winners should want to face.


I actually thought edge and drew had more chemistry but really idk who edge faces it will be a good match

Bianca sasha is a match ive been wanting for a long time so im here for it


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2021)

almost looks like they're censoring her there lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2021)

Probably are.  She’s wearing lingerie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2021)

Roman/KO is over.  Roman won that feud.

so why did Owens come out on Smackdown???????


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Roman/KO is over.  Roman won that feud.
> 
> so why did Owens come out on Smackdown???????


there was a glitch in the system.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> there was a glitch in the system.


Nah, there is another PPV coming up before the WM that needs filling so like Narudo, it's filler time.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, there is another PPV coming up before the WM that needs filling so like Narudo, it's filler time.


Swear wwe might have more filler than narudo did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 6, 2021)

Okay. So Roman should fight someone else.

Anyone but Owens.

sasha and Carmella feud is over too.  Not sure why she was out during a Sasha segment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Okay. So Roman should fight someone else.
> 
> Anyone but Owens.
> 
> sasha and Carmella feud is over too.  Not sure why she was out during a Sasha segment.



Honestly, there is a chance Owens attacking Roman at the end of SD was WWE's way of a blow off to their feud but we will not know until next week if Roman addresses that attack and does something about or somebody else comes out to challenge the guy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Just so you guys know next week this match happens:








Never thought I'd see an IWGP title in a big network


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2021)

Well everything is on hold until the mania build so that's why the feuds are still ongoing. 

Still think Edge should fight for the nxt title.  Nxt has a lighter schedule and he could make a decent Mania weekend until Summer takeover champion.   Fin is pretty much the only one of the three that could lose to edge without losing much Tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Just so you guys know next week this match happens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's slowly happening, the anti wwe coalition is moving all their pieces into place.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> It's slowly happening, the anti wwe coalition is moving all their pieces into place.


ROH sadly getting thrown to the side.


----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2021)

I cant wait for AEW to be the one to bring other wrassling companies together. Take the mcu approach with shared kayfabe universes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 7, 2021)

Funny though.  Before last week I wondered if Mox AEW and NJPW were to be considered the same character or not (not talking about Jonathan Good, but the in story for aew and NJPW gimmicks played by him).  Since there was never acknowledged of each others titles. 



Jon Moxley said:


> ROH sadly getting thrown to the side.



Sucks though since isn't All in event technically done by Roh?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Funny though.  Before last week I wondered if Mox AEW and NJPW were to be considered the same character or not (not talking about Jonathan Good, but the in story for aew and NJPW gimmicks played by him).  Since there was never acknowledged of each others titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks though since isn't All in event technically done by Roh?


Mox in NJPW tends to focus less on the fans and more in ring.  


Also yea it was actually lol


----------



## Aries (Feb 7, 2021)

Im happy that with a shared universe where companies acknowledge one another wont have to hear insert wrestler has "wrestled all around the world" or insert wrestler won the igpw champion the title that brock lesnar held!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

Smh I didn't even realize Wrestlemania is coming up. Are tehre going to be fans there? WWE should have done what they did at the Superbowl.

EDIT: Oh it's in Tampa. Brilliant.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

So how many more special events before WM?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how many more special events before WM?


Fastlane


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2021)

The wwe is hilarioisly wrong and right at the same time


All the up and coming headliners in the womens division are in thier 20's

thier "up and coming" men are damn near 40


They dont build young talent like austin theory as a prioritity, they shelf them until they are like 35 with 12 years in game. Thats not a up and coming star at that point thats a guy everybody has seen wrestle 400 times and has no reason to get newly invested in


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

So...... anyone going to attempt to watch all of RAW tonight?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So...... anyone going to attempt to watch all of RAW tonight?


I dont even watch raw anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> The wwe is hilarioisly wrong and right at the same time
> 
> 
> All the up and coming headliners in the womens division are in thier 20's
> ...



It's funny in a way.  Couple years back Randy Orton was in a Smackdown survivor series team with "Up and Comers." like  Bobby Roode, Nakamura and last 2 were Cena and Shane (He doesn't count as an up and comer, just that he was in the team.) and he was the youngest on the team.  Dude is 41 and younger than people who WWE considered up and comers just a couple of years ago.

On team raw there were 2 wrestlers younger than him.  Braun and Finn.

AJ styles who was smackdown champion is 3 years older than Orton,  same age as Cena.  It's funny we consider Orton  old when he's not even the oldest full timer.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2021)

Shirker said:


> KENTA telling Omega to stfu is reaction webm material. You could get so much mileage out of it.


Damn that Venom when he said it too.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2021)

Bad Bunny is here.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

Damn anyone else not like Riddles attire?

I wish wrestlers had more UFC like gear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

Ok tried to watch thirty minutes of this and for my time I was "rewared" with Shane being reintroduced, the EC being turned into a title defense match instead of just finding Drew's WM opponent (so guessing they are going to milk Edge's decision for a few more weeks then), an AJ vs Hardy match that ends with a Hardy tap out when he forces himself away from the ropes instead of grabbing it, Riddle taking inspiration from Air Bud and Keith Lee now wanting a shot at Lashly's belt, a very scripted threat from Sheamus, and now Ali and Masturbation out to face New Day...... again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

And now Ali is spewing some bullshit about talent not being fed....... for fuck sakes a multi billion dollar company and not providing their talent with that basic.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

Lmao Ric talking some serious shit!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2021)

Ric Flair looks terrible.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok tried to watch thirty minutes of this and for my time I was "rewared" with Shane being reintroduced, the EC being turned into a title defense match instead of just finding Drew's WM opponent (so guessing they are going to milk Edge's decision for a few more weeks then), an AJ vs Hardy match that ends with a Hardy tap out when he forces himself away from the ropes instead of grabbing it, Riddle taking inspiration from Air Bud and Keith Lee now wanting a shot at Lashly's belt, a very scripted threat from Sheamus, and now Ali and Masturbation out to face New Day...... again.



wow this is exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

And now Charlotte is a baby face? That’s comedy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

"I didn't come this far to come this far"........... what?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2021)

Edge made Miz look like a chump.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 8, 2021)

It's not that difficult.

It's the Jizz.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 8, 2021)

Dude has on slippers lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

It's 2021 the year of our lord, I take a bit of a break from watching watch, just turn it back on and see Lana vs Nia in a tables match........ nice to know mediocrity reigns. Also seeing a promotion for RAW Talk with Ali on it, guess he's going to complain some more about the talent not eating.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2021)

Holy shit, a baby face in a submission hold tonight that actually went towards the fucking ropes.   Vince, give this woman a title, fuck give her all the titles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2021)

The only memorable moment from last night.  Of all things, it was that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2021)

I like what they are doing with Priest more than Keith Lee tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn that Venom when he said it too.



Kenta sounds so tough but we all know he’s going to get injured again soon lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Kenta sounds so tough but we all know he’s going to get injured again soon lol


Good thing they taped the mox match in november


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 9, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Good thing they taped the mox match in november



That means Kenta got injured last november and just recovered couple days ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2021)

Saw Dark.  Yeah they are really pushing Nick Comoroto.  Second win in as part of the Nightmare Family and was made to look strong in that match as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok, AEW had a dino, Impact now has the might Minotaur, can WWE answer?





Dammit Tony


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2021)

Thoughts on RAW: First time watched it in a while. Some of the segments seem to be way too scripted. 

I think they still need an entire creative overhaul. Different matches. Different looks for the superstars. Music promos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Thoughts on RAW: First time watched it in a while. Some of the segments seem to be way too scripted.
> 
> I think they still need an entire creative overhaul. Different matches. Different looks for the superstars. Music promos.



They could, I mean haven't they recorded record profits despite being in a pandemic with it's tv and streaming rights.  But then again since they already have the contacts signed


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2021)

Yeah they need to badly change everything I think. Like even playing modern music might be better than people's songs when they come out. I don't think anyone gives a shit about that stuff.

And perhaps more interactive things too. Like asking people to post videos with their thoughts on Twitter and then maybe playing what they  say.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The only memorable moment from last night. Of all things, it was that.


bitch really said MY HOOOLE! like she got hemorrhoids or somethin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, AEW had a dino, Impact now has the might Minotaur, can WWE answer?


I don't know, isn't Mantaur dead?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> bitch really said MY HOOOLE! like she got hemorrhoids or somethin.


WWE has censored that on their official YouTube and other social media platforms.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I don't know, isn't Mantaur dead?



Think he is still alive but stopped with the gimmick a while back.  Recall a recent Cornette podcast talking about the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Welp Cornette making his thoughts known, and he is even going to keep up with it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 10, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> bitch really said MY HOOOLE! like she got hemorrhoids or somethin.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE has censored that on their official YouTube and other social media platforms.


they know they can't have this bitch screaming MY HOLE on tv so they censor the video after the fact but they also know they need all the publicity they can get on the build to wrestlemania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok, starting Dynamite off with Darby vs Janella.......... looks like Kiss is missing from the equation.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

A double homicide is a strange choice for an opener, but hey, I'm not the booker.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Pretty good match, but never picked up like I thought it would.
Guess they figured going ham on a rando episode would do them no good. Gone are the days of Janella doing ill-advised chair edge spots on Dark.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Hmm, Darby winning wasn't a surprise but where the hell was Team Taz.  Was their talking shit last week just shit.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Sammy finding out about the phone IMMEDIATELY makes him the smartest friend on television and that's a literal fact, holy shit.
There's gotta be more to it tho... MJF's a shifty one. Probably saved it to the cloud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

So question for tonight is will Sammy be getting kick out.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Cody fighting Avalon again has got to be him trolling.  

Jokes aside tho, I'm interested in seeing Lee and... Banoni..? In action. Always down for fresh faces.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Cody fighting Avalon again has got to be him trolling.
> 
> Jokes aside tho, I'm interested in seeing Lee and... Banoni..? In action. Always down for fresh faces.



Nightmare Family also added NIck Comoroto to their ranks going from Dark.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Switched to NXT and there's an Asian Lady Abigail on the screen.

I can dig it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

They must see something in the kid to have him win the match.

And now a Young Bucks/Good Brothers promo.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

"Also, Cody has the largest dick in wrestling" -Lee, probably.

Fun match, don't really know why it happened, but I liked the Dark guys. I'm hoping this means more Lee and Banoni and this wasn't just an ad for the nightmare family school or whatever.

-------

The Good Brothers are funny as hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Where ever there are free drinks, Hangman is there.  Poor Dark Order.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

The Bastard Pac vs the brother of Zigglepuff....... should be interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm glad that Regal is back to being based boss again.
His gimmick as a dumbass wasn't workin' for him.

Also, Gargano continues to be miscast and I will forever be bitter about that, but his chickenshit heel work is fuckin' top notch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

That fuckin' DDT sell from PAC, good lord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Pac wins, no surprise.  What will surprise you is Bro Ziggy has a win..... on Dark......on Kiss.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

"Let's recap that disastrous wedding!"

Schiavone ain't nevah lied.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Switched to NXT and there's an Asian Lady Abigail on the screen.
> 
> I can dig it.



Is that the 2000 year old gimmick they used a Nick Avatar animation to explain the backstory.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

MJF got broken ribs from a fuckin' punch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is that the 2000 year old gimmick they used a *Nick Avatar animation* to explain the backstory.


They did? 
But yeah, old lady McDragon Kombat and her two subordinates. I'm a sucker for that shit, so I'm here for it, I just wish I cared more about the wrestlers involved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> MJF got broken ribs from a fuckin' punch.



Well Sammy does have a mean right.


Ah shit, here's the Cena-lite team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

The fucking Acclaim are the faces here........ the hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They did?
> But yeah, old lady McDragon Kombat and her two subordinates. I'm a sucker for that shit, so I'm here for it, I just wish I cared more about the wrestlers involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

MJF's face


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Fuckin' Corona, or rather our bullshit response to it, once again neuters something that probably would've been big in an arena.
Oh well... can't hold stuff off forever, I suppose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Nooooo, Sammy walked away.  Go after him Chris, God-dammit this live action Shonen shit gets to you.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

I wonder what that paper Hangman actually signed was. A picture of a dickbutt?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

*GAHDAMMIT TAZ STOP FUCKING INTERRUPTING STING THIS IS ACTUALLY STARTING TO GET OBNOXIOUS *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Gussing Matt is going to get played.


Fucking Darby a madman for agree to that.  And finally Team Taz comes out.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Layla Hirsch vs Thunder Rosa  

-------------------

Rosa in actual wrestling gear tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Well Thunda Rosa going after belts and asses.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

KRIPES, Hirch took those knees to the neck.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

AEW forcing me to watch wrestling on a Monday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

So the Japan matches will be shown on Youtube then. 

Also congrats to Rosa for winning her match though Hirch put up a fight.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Next week's Dynamite seems lit.

----

Fuckin' Main Event's gonna get 30 minutes 

---------
False alarm, it's probably only gonna get 15 while they milk entrances. Still that ain't bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

So what type of fuckery will happen tonight to have Omega win again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Next week's Dynamite seems lit.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


eh 20


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

Kenny the World Champ
Mox the US champ
Kenta's got the briefcase

Lance lonely with no title to his name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm sure this isn't the first time Lance has potatoed someone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

This is such garbage wrestling.  
love it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Took four people to finally down Archer.  Well took the numbers but Kenny and Kenta with the win.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

"The best thing about Kenta being on AEW this week is that we can finally get a match with him in it that doesn't end with the Bullet Club running in!"

Kenta -

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

That was a solid show that ended with a pretty fun match. Miles better than last week... not that that was difficult but still.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That was a solid show that ended with a pretty fun match. Miles better than last week... not that that was difficult but still.



Was legit questionable by starting off with Janella but at least he took the match with Darby seriously.  Fun show all around.  Will be watching their Youtube channel this Monday to see how the Japan side of the women's tourny turns out.  Any speculations on who will be making it out of that bracket to wrestle here.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 10, 2021)

Anna Jay or Scarlett Bordeaux?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2021)

Gibbs said:


> Anna Jay or Scarlett Bordeaux?


anna easy


----------



## Shirker (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm not much of a cheekbone guy, so Anna.
Scarlett rocks better gear tho, so I ain't gonna argue with anyone that prefers her.



PlacidSanity said:


> Was legit questionable by starting off with Janella but at least he took the match with Darby seriously.  Fun show all around.  Will be watching their Youtube channel this Monday to see how the Japan side of the women's tourny turns out.  Any speculations on who will be making it out of that bracket to wrestle here.


I like the idea of Joshi, but don't usually have the time on my hands to dive into it. I can't really predict, as I've got no idea who any of them are save Kong for obvious reasons.

I do know who i _hope_ makes it tho. Instantly fell in love with Maki Itoh after her "HELLO MOTHER FUCKERS!" tweet.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2021)

I forgot wrestling was tonight .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'm not much of a cheekbone guy, so Anna.
> Scarlett rocks better gear tho, so I ain't gonna argue with anyone that prefers her.
> 
> 
> ...


Maki itoh is eddie kingston is he was a small Japanese girl


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2021)

Gibbs said:


> Anna Jay or Scarlett Bordeaux?


Anna Jay.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Maki itoh is eddie kingston is he was a small Japanese girl


Cornette won’t like Maki.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Cornette won’t like Maki.


Cornette doesnt like the japanese or women

Liking maki was never an option


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2021)

I like Cornette and agree with Cornette on a lot of things.  Women’s wrestling is the big difference.  I love it.  He hates it.

he likes Ripley and Charlotte and pretty much no one else.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I like Cornette and agree with Cornette on a lot of things.  Women’s wrestling is the big difference.  I love it.  He hates it.
> 
> he likes Ripley and Charlotte and pretty much no one else.


dude has some weird hatred against japanese wrestlers especially the women.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2021)

Keith lee just locked down Mia yim


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Keith lee just locked down Mia yim



Congrats to the couple, now hopefully Vince doesn't try to make an angle out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Congrats to the couple, now hopefully Vince doesn't try to make an angle out of it.



Keith Lee gets put into a jobber position, leaves to go to *insert other company here* & Yim is fed to Nia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Cornette won’t like Maki.





Zhen Chan said:


> Cornette doesnt like the japanese or women
> 
> Liking maki was never an option




Already posted a recent podcast a few pages back but Cornette pretty much indicated he's going to be watching the AEW's women's tourny.    Going to be interesting if he'll be a bit restraint on his words or just go all out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Keith Lee gets put into a jobber position, leaves to go to *insert other company here* & Yim is fed to Nia.



Poor Yim, having to face Nia's hole.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Keith lee just locked down Mia yim


You mean Reckoning?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Keith Lee gets put into a jobber position, leaves to go to *insert other company here* & Yim is fed to Nia.


Please no


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Already posted a recent podcast a few pages back but Cornette pretty much indicated he's going to be watching the AEW's women's tourny.  Going to be interesting if he'll be a bit restraint on his words or just go all out.


Only time cornettes ever showed restraint is when Brody Lee died

Hes probably gonna like leyla vs Thunder rossa but once that japanese half starts. The flames coming out


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2021)

Lmao.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2021)

"The God of Love and Piss"

There's a Golden Lovers joke in there somewhere....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "The God of Love and Piss"
> 
> There's a Golden Lovers joke in there somewhere....



She actually responded to Cornette's tweet with a tweet of her own saying "I'm deity of shit" tho can't post it due to the image that accompanies it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> She actually responded to Cornette's tweet with a tweet of her own saying "I'm deity of shit" tho can't post it due to the image that accompanies it.


Who knew this was the feud I wanted.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm sure he's glad to finally have someone to bally back and forth with finally after Meltz gave up on him.
Everyone else sorta figured out his meme, but Maki probably doesn't know, so I hope they're having fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 11, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Who knew this was the feud I wanted.



We'll see after Monday when the Japan side of the AEW women's tourny starts and Corny gets to review it for some reason despite knowing he hates it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2021)

Know what would be a interesting match

Pete Dunn vs Shingo takagi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2021)

Leaving this here.  Do with it as you please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ok, AEW had a dino, Impact now has the might Minotaur, can WWE answer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Barely made it two years before inserting his geek ass as an on screen character which he vowed not to do. Now he’s cutting pre taped promo’s bi weekly. I can’t wait to see the dark side of the ring episode; “money mark out of control.”


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Leaving this here.  Do with it as you please.


LMFAO wonder how long this is gonna follow her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> LMFAO wonder how long this is gonna follow her.



Ask Brie Bella's womb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2021)

Welp didn't take that long for Cornette to piss off another fan base.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> LMFAO wonder how long this is gonna follow her.


Til she quits probably.   What is sad is that all this shit happening was suppose to put Lana over but who give a fiddler's fuck.  Lana and Naomi get seperate wins over Nia and Shanna but most of the rumblings are "My hole" and Bazzler's star falling by the losses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2021)

Sasha shook her ass at montez

*Bianca will remember this*


----------



## Shirker (Feb 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Til she quits probably.  What is sad is that* all this shit happening was suppose to put Lana over* but who give a fiddler's fuck. Lana and Naomi get seperate wins over Nia and Shanna but most of the rumblings are "My hole" and Bazzler's star falling by the losses.


Let's be honest with ourselves.
I know that's the story, but whoever said that was either fucking with the people that reported it (i.e. Meltz, who will repeat anything he hears), or was being an fuckin' bro and trying their *absolute hardest* to save face for the company by lying their ass off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2021)

Nia bleeding from the shit hole?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2021)

Sasha and Bianca is complicated to me because both need to be heels.  And they are trying to do the babyface v babyface it looks like.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sasha and Bianca is complicated to me because both need to be heels.  And they are trying to do the babyface v babyface it looks like.


babyface v tweener

Sasha never stopped being a dick she just had sympathy because bayley beat the shit out of her

i like biancas nxt heel run though


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2021)

I want them to dislike one another going into the match.  Hopefully we get there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I want them to dislike one another going into the match.  Hopefully we get there.


Sasha flirting with biancas husband

the ass whooping is in the stars


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2021)

so IMPACT X NJPW has been confirmed tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> so IMPACT X NJPW has been confirmed tonight.



A little bit surprised by this because didn't Impact burn it's bridge with NJPW a whie back with their misuse of some of the talent.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> A little bit surprised by this because didn't Impact burn it's bridge with NJPW a whie back with their misuse of some of the talent.


Same but tonight was announced that NJPW talent will be on Impact on Tuesday. Seems AEW is helping mend fences.ROH getting cucked hard.now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2021)

Jon Moxley said:


> Same but tonight was announced that NJPW talent will be on Impact on Tuesday. Seems AEW is helping mend fences.ROH getting cucked hard.now



Does ROH have any talent connected to AEW besides the former booker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Does ROH have any talent connected to AEW besides the former booker.


Maybe Jay lethal . Otherwise no.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2021)

rumors indicate Taya Valkyrie is signed by WWE


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2021)

Gibbs said:


> rumors indicate Taya Valkyrie is signed by WWE


damn shame


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2021)

Kushida is nxts cesearo


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 14, 2021)

Rumors also indicate Okada is going to AEW/Impact soon


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2021)

Gibbs said:


> Rumors also indicate Okada is going to AEW/Impact soon


Might as well cross impact off of tyat

Kato will never return to the impact zone


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2021)

Rip UE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2021)

Gibbs said:


> rumors indicate Taya Valkyrie is signed by WWE



Not that surprised since her husband is pretty much finishing up his career there so why not join the guy while he's doing that.  Just hope she doesn't get made fun off because of her body size because she used to be a lot skinnier but suffered mentally due to trying to keep that body type up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)

Probably LTTP but I really hate Ember Moon's new look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)

Toni Storm


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)

Man these new WWE announce tables must be put together with fucking gum.


----------



## Aesima (Feb 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not that surprised since her husband is pretty much finishing up his career there so why not join the guy while he's doing that.  Just hope she doesn't get made fun off because of her body size because she used to be a lot skinnier but suffered mentally due to trying to keep that body type up.


Nia Jax is part of the WWE roster. who's gonna make fun of her anyway?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2021)

The gauntlet match is happening to eat up half the show.  Someone will be an iron man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2021)

Miz TV starting the show is a sure way for me to change the channel.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 15, 2021)

It would seem that it is my fucking curse to just not know what time stuff is when it comes to wrasslin'.
Currently checking out the JP women's AEW tourney an hour late. Luckily it's a stream so I can just rewind it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2021)

I actually like Damian Priest.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2021)

Laci pregnant storyline huh?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Laci pregnant storyline huh?



Flair's little boys tend to oversell just like their papa.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2021)

Some people are saying Laci is legitimately pregnant.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2021)

Can't wait for child support on a pole match.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Some people are saying Laci is legitimately pregnant.


She is. Flair legit knocked that up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man these new WWE announce tables must be put together with fucking gum.


Worse. They're basically put together as part a slots into part b


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Some people are saying Laci is legitimately pregnant.



Sounds like it is.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2021)

So I'm disappointed that Maki lost, but having finally seen at least one example of her work now, I can see why, as her gimmick, as far as I can tell, isn't one I can see them viewing as potential champ material right now. That said, holy shit is this chick a delight. Not the best wrestler of ever seen, but her character work is like an Eddy Guerrero or MJF if you put them in an anime. It isn't often I legitimately laugh out loud at goofy heel antics. More like Deity of Shit*posting. *Maki's over with me. Whatever promotion she usually frequents I'll follow.

I also really enjoyed Veny and Ryo, the latter of whom I forgot was in the first AEW PPV. Would like to see more of her. Got a lot of swagger and I really like her striking.

Sakura's probably gonna win the JP bracket tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So I'm disappointed that Maki lost, but having finally seen at least one example of her work now, I can see why, as her gimmick, as far as I can tell, isn't one I can see them viewing as potential champ material right now. That said, holy shit is this chick a delight. Not the best wrestler of ever seen, but her character work is like an Eddy Guerrero or MJF if you put them in an anime. It isn't often I legitimately laugh out loud at goofy heel antics. More like Deity of Shit*posting. *Maki's over with me. Whatever promotion she usually frequents I'll follow.
> 
> I also really enjoyed Veny and Ryo, the latter of whom I forgot was in the first AEW PPV. Would like to see more of her. Got a lot of swagger and I really like her striking.
> 
> Sakura's probably gonna win the JP bracket tbh.


Sounds like the AEW Japan brackets are going to be a fun watch.  Will watch them when my place gets fucking power back.  Damn freeze storm, been without power since yesterday morning and been freezing my butt off since.  On the smart phone right now at a net access area so able to post.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 16, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yukas winning


That would make sense. They were threatening to push her a bit before COVID occurred. I guess I was going more by who I thought would be more willing to deal with the inconveniences that come with traveling to and from the world's petri dish. But yeah, Yuka's the most sensible option.



PlacidSanity said:


> Sounds like the AEW Japan brackets are going to be a fun watch.  Will watch them when my place gets fucking power back.  Damn freeze storm, been without power since yesterday morning and been freezing my butt off since.  On the smart phone right now at a net access area so able to post.


Kripes, stay safe, man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 17, 2021)

You know wrestler overness is at an all time low when a musician I have never heard of calls himself bad bunny is the top leading merch seller in 2021 so far. I honestly believe WWE will turn into celebrity death match when Cena eventually retires.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

Been busy doing other stuff, but I have been watching AEW during.
So far, this show's been awesome.

Crowd is hype, good match with the Hangman, two good talking segments from the post match and Inner Circle, and Riho is currently wrestling the best match of her AEW career with Deeb. Hoping this show can keep up this momentum. They tend to lose it at around the end of the 1st hour, top of the 2nd until the main event ultimately saves it. That's been the trend for the past few shows, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

Shaq match is March 3rd instead of Revolution
So needless to say, his obligations at NBA have made all the possible plans for this feud topsy turvy.

I'll be glad when it's over, honestly. I get why they're doing this, and I get why they chose Cody for it, but this dude really needs to be in a feud that he has more fuckin' agency in. He's basically been standing around for the whole thing while everyone else has been cutting all the promos.


EDIT*
"Okay, so Sting is apparently gonna be in a match, but it's gonna be a prerecorded match where he clearly won't be taking any bumps"

Sting: "Yeah, if I was a *bitch*! Cage, HIT ME!"


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You know wrestler overness is at an all time low when a musician I have never heard of calls himself bad bunny is the top leading merch seller in 2021 so far. I honestly believe WWE will turn into celebrity death match when Cena eventually retires.


I was thinking the same thing. hadn't heard of bad bunny before until that segment at the royal rumble but he was apparently already huge and he just comes in and easily trounces all the wrestler's merch combined in one night. at this point I feel like some random indie film actor is probably way more well known than wwe's current world champions. shit is so stuck inside a bubble that can't break out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyway, Cody having a girl. Congrats to him. Sorta saw it coming, everyone's having girls lately.

FTR vs the Sydels are on. This was my most looked forward to match of the night. Pretty good so far.

EDIT*
Fun match, kripes they gave Matt a LOT
Mike either had butterflies or hasn't wrestled much. Whichever it is, the guy had issues, no doubt.
FTR was as good as they always are.


EDIT**
Mox name drops NJPW strong. Alvarez btfo.

EDIT***
The fucks an exploding barbed wire death match?

The barbed wire part I get. The death match part I get. Why is it exploding? Is that an actual descriptor or is it just a fancy name?

Anyway, really good show. My favorite one in a while. Riho's return match was the highlight. Was never as high on her as everybody else apparently was, but the long absense made me realize how much I missed her presence.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2021)

but yes its beyond fucked up how vince's self sabotage running of his company ended up having an effect on all other pro wrestling companies. AEW is just looked at as bootleg wwe by casuals and so its suffering the same fate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2021)

The carniest of carny things, Shaq hits a free throw.   How long was the film crew there for that to happen.


Well shit the Stinger took a bump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2021)

Also am back.  Three days of my house without power due to weather happening in Texas and will spend a bit of today cleaning out the fridge and freezer with the items that went bad due to it.   But now have my lap top back with full net capabilities so hopefully will be attempting to post Monday ......... until Raw chases me off with something dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also am back.  Three days of my house without power due to weather happening in Texas and will spend a bit of today cleaning out the fridge and freezer with the items that went bad due to it.   But now have my lap top back with full net capabilities so hopefully will be attempting to post Monday ......... until Raw chases me off with something dumb.




Stay safe dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The carniest of carny things, Shaq hits a free throw. How long was the film crew there for that to happen.
> 
> 
> Well shit the Stinger took a bump.


Shaq has been training for 12 years for that moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd be willing to admit that there's a percentage of fault lying in the fact that _right _now at this very moment the more cooperative nature of backstage politics and everyone needing to get their shit in has lead to a culture of fewer "waves" when it comes to wrestling stardom. Private Party winning that tournament a while back, for example, was cool, but also with the benefit of hindsight, a mistake as it lead to the Bucks putting a stopgap on their road to more mainstream popularity for the sake of misguided pragmatism. There's a laundry list of stuff like that that I could point to. I suppose they don't help matters.

Still, I do think that those are smaller more immediate problems that, even all put together, don't quite add up to the biggest long term problem: even IF we got another Goldberg-like winning streak right now from a Brian Cage or some shit, we're essentially starting from *zero* due to the atrophy of wrestling's popularity from people like Vince (and to be fair, I guess Russo and Carter helped too). It's not a case of getting the ball rolling, it's a case of creating a whole ass ball to roll in the first place... and having to re-educate people on what a ball even is after everyone has concluded that a square counts as a ball.

We're never gonna have another Babe Ruth because steroids aren't a thing anymore, true. But even with steroids back it'd be a lot harder to get one nowadays if, say, the MLB initiated a new rule where you can only play the game with one arm. And that's what wrestling is right now, fighting for its relevancy with a handicap. We'll see if we can overcome it when COVID's over and crowds come back in full. It can't be overstated how important that aspect is to elevating these guys and gals. I already knew that, but watching Wrestle Kingdom really did slap me in the face with how crucial an audience is.

2016 was a good fuckin' year, btw. That's when Ellsworth was still around and Smackdown was putting on some of WWE's best TV in literal years. It was later sabotaged by putting Road Dogg at the helm and cancelling Smack Talk. lol.


----------



## Miraak (Feb 19, 2021)

Shirker said:


> We're never gonna have another Babe Ruth because steroids aren't a thing anymore, true. But even with steroids back it'd be a lot harder to get one nowadays if, say, the MLB initiated a new rule where you can only play the game with one arm. And that's what wrestling is right now, fighting for its relevancy with a handicap.


Wish there'll be a drug test program similar to USADA. The whole roster is getting popped.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2021)

nakamura died from a clothesline


----------



## Shirker (Feb 19, 2021)

Saw the words "Nakamura died" and almost had a heart attack until I realized what day it was.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 20, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I was thinking the same thing. hadn't heard of bad bunny before until that segment at the royal rumble but he was apparently already huge and he just comes in and easily trounces all the wrestler's merch combined in one night. at this point I feel like some random indie film actor is probably way more well known than wwe's current world champions. shit is so stuck inside a bubble that can't break out.



Lmao that shit must be fake

I never ever even heard of Bad Bunny before.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 20, 2021)

I try not to shit on modern day celebs because I unironically listened to Nu Metal as a kid (still do, really, lol), but having never heard of him, Bad Bunny strikes me as a parody of a rapper rather than an actual one. Maybe he tracks better in his videos. Something about his vibe makes him seem like just... some dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I try not to shit on modern day celebs because I unironically listened to Nu Metal as a kid (still do, really, lol), but having never heard of him, Bad Bunny strikes me as a parody of a rapper rather than an actual one. Maybe he tracks better in his videos. Something about his vibe makes him seem like just... some dude.



In all honesty, I haven't paid attention to the music scene since 07 and don't know any of the current artist.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2021)

Not interested in the ppv.  But I do have a question about it.

is it on peacock?  And is it only on peacock?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Not interested in the ppv.  But I do have a question about it.
> 
> is it on peacock?  And is it only on peacock?



March.  Pretty much all the WWE network content will be heading to the Peacock in March for the Fast Lane PPV/event.  And pretty much all of the newtwork content will be a Peacock exclusive, remember they spent a about a billion for the streaming rights I think.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2021)

Miz just signed his own death warrant trusting the hurt business.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2021)

Miz was ice cold.  Really strange decision here.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Miz was ice cold.  Really strange decision here.



Miz gets to eat the pin at mania, protecting Drew, Lashley and Shemus in the process.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 21, 2021)

The Jizz is the WWE champion AGAIN?


----------



## Aesima (Feb 22, 2021)

Rasslin gods answered my prayers..late as fuck, but it finally happened, Drew's bland title reign is no more.


Also, I don't ever want to see Lacey bitch about not being pushed anymore,  Or Becky too, You know you are being pushed so why can't you just wait to be written off? If this is keeps happening I wouldn't be suprised if WWE just goes back to  completely ignoring this division again. Man Asuka always being dealt a bad hand when holding the belt.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2021)

Becky has been written off for nearly a damn year since you know being pregnant and having her kid. 

Lacey is also pregnant so the chance of her having the title is 0 about the same as her having a match in 2021.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2021)

So Miz holding a main title in the year of 2021, welp ......................


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2021)

Just waiting for bobby to kill miz tonight


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Becky has been written off for nearly a damn year since you know being pregnant and having her kid.
> 
> Lacey is also pregnant so the chance of her having the title is 0 about the same as her having a match in 2021.


I think he's saying that they should've held off on going bareback until their stories were finished.

...eh, no comment.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m someone that was actually supportive of the Miz recently (within the last two years).  But he has been booked like such a geek the last six months.  I actually dread Miz TV segments and I really reach for the remote any time I see him.

I hope he does drop the belt tonight.  That’s the right thing to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2021)

Put Asuka out of her misery too.  Rhea, Alexa, or Charlotte.  Pick one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I’m someone that was actually supportive of the Miz recently (within the last two years).  But he has been booked like such a geek the last six months.  I actually dread Miz TV segments and I really reach for the remote any time I see him.
> 
> I hope he does drop the belt tonight.  That’s the right thing to do.



I rag on the Miz but I can't deny his mic skills are second to none.  I do agree he has been booked like shit but his fall started with his feud with Shane-O-Mac to which he has never recovered.



Rukia said:


> Put Asuka out of her misery too.  Rhea, Alexa, or Charlotte.  Pick one.



One of the many "how the fuck did something like this happen" moments in WWE history.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2021)

I haven’t been watching the product as much.  But I just remember Otis humiliating the Miz every week.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 22, 2021)

Miz has always been an interesting prospect. His feuds and stories always feel like something gets lost along the way and peter out a ton, but because he's so good at the smarmy pussy role and average wrestler, it's hard to argue that he has any sort've "lost potential".

I like the idea of the guy, but on reflection, the only feud that felt worthwhile was the one he had with Dolph way back. The Cena one was alright too, but the concussion sort've ruined it.

Anyway, I say all that to say this championship win and the fact that he'll lose it immediately is your average Miz booking. Of course he fluked into a champ win after being booked like shit. That's his entire career and character. The only thing that truly sucks is the belt gets cheapened once again, but does anyone really care?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2021)

Haven't watched SD in a long while but from what I've heard from review podcast Otis and Gable are teasing heel turns for unknown reasons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'd be willing to admit that there's a percentage of fault lying in the fact that _right _now at this very moment the more cooperative nature of backstage politics and everyone needing to get their shit in has lead to a culture of fewer "waves" when it comes to wrestling stardom. Private Party winning that tournament a while back, for example, was cool, but also with the benefit of hindsight, a mistake as it lead to the Bucks putting a stopgap on their road to more mainstream popularity for the sake of misguided pragmatism. There's a laundry list of stuff like that that I could point to. I suppose they don't help matters.
> 
> Still, I do think that those are smaller more immediate problems that, even all put together, don't quite add up to the biggest long term problem: even IF we got another Goldberg-like winning streak right now from a Brian Cage or some shit, we're essentially starting from *zero* due to the atrophy of wrestling's popularity from people like Vince (and to be fair, I guess Russo and Carter helped too). It's not a case of getting the ball rolling, it's a case of creating a whole ass ball to roll in the first place... and having to re-educate people on what a ball even is after everyone has concluded that a square counts as a ball.
> 
> ...



We're in agreement here. It's mostly Vince, but the boys aren't doing anything to get out this slump. And as it turns out, things only get worse the longer the slump is in process. WWE's alternative isn't doing anything to revolutionize the business. They're just doing the profitable alternative for now. Characterization is at an all time low, and selling the wrestlers' personalities is at an all time low. There's no cohesiveness to a wrestler's personalities to the arcs they're going through. Compare it to Bret's WWE run for example, where every development made sense and every action took into consideration his personality, even if he was face or heel.  WWE overly controls their talents, but what's AEW's excuse exactly?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2021)

Well, just tuned into Raw, see Miz getting the starting segment, tuning out.  

Be back Wed, Placid away!!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2021)

Real talk who is bobbys tailor


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Real talk who is bobbys tailor



Armani.  WWE has the money for it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 22, 2021)

This video.

Jim Cornette ripping Tekken characters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2021)

Well saw some clips from last night.


RIP the Who knocked up Lacy storyline. 



Hello the second coming of Papa Shango.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 24, 2021)

Big show is All elite


wtf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

His final and biggest heel turn

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Big show is All elite
> 
> 
> wtf


Just saw the report.  Don't know why Paul Wight jumped shipped, thought he was going to be a "lifer" at the E.  .


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

>He's going by his name and not The Giant

Con refuses to stop being a disappointing person.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >He's going by his name and not The Giant
> 
> Con refuses to stop being a disappointing person.



WWE owns the rights to The Giant as it was a WCW property and not Wight's.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Tony...... please for the love of all that is sacred........ the burial.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >He's going by his name and not The Giant
> 
> Con refuses to stop being a disappointing person.



He might get a new name after a few months.  When he first joined WWF (at the time) he was going by Paul Wight for about a year before it slowly moved to be The Big Show.  (Via The Big Show Paul Wight.)


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> He might get a new name after a few months.  When he first joined WWF (at the time) he was going by Paul Wight for about a year before it slowly moved to be The Big Show.  (Via The Big Show Paul Wight.)



Yeah, I mostly figured.
Though I think it'll ultimately depend on what tf he's even doing. If he's gonna be doing ring action or act as a leader to the brand's 27th faction, a new nick name would be appropriate. The suit in his promo art makes me wonder if he'll just be a manager for another young guy, which would make going by his name appropriate.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2021)

I guess he is a name?  But aew really will take anyone from wwe huh?

repeating some of the TNA mistakes imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, it's not like he's going to be a full-time performer.  It seems it's going to be a mix of part-time in-ring and commentating on Dark


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2021)

I do think a guy like the big show comes off as a tad ungrateful here.  It isn’t as bad as the Verizon commercial guy.  But it still rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I guess he is a name?  But aew really will take anyone from wwe huh?
> 
> repeating some of the TNA mistakes imo.


No, no it's not until they hire Russo where you can make the TNA comparison.  And probably hiring Hogan and friends if Hogan's name still had some weight behind it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I do think a guy like the big show comes off as a tad ungrateful here.  It isn’t as bad as the Verizon commercial guy.  But it still rubs me the wrong way.


Ungrateful isn't the word I'd use, as corps aren't your buddies or anything (many of them have made that painfully clear as of late, which includes WWE), but it *is* really fucking weird. Didn't he have a sitcom in the works? One that they helped fund? Wasn't he one of the WWE ambassadors? This contractual stuff flies over my head at times like this.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2021)

I wonder if wwe is as petty as me?  I would seriously look to punish these guys (Jericho, Ambrose, Big Show) if I were running things.

no hall of fame.  Erased from history to the best of my ability.  Etc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if wwe is as petty as me?  I would seriously look to punish these guys (Jericho, Ambrose, Big Show) if I were running things.
> 
> no hall of fame.  Erased from history to the best of my ability.  Etc.



A bit harsh.  It's not that they did something as horrid as Benoit that warranted a complete scrubbing to distance themselves from the man's crime, they are working for a different company.  Plus didn't Vince give Jericho his blessing to sign.   The Ambrose situation could have been resolved a he'll of a lot better if Vince would have given the guy a bit more creative freedom and listen to the complaints.  And look at how Wight was booked in the later years......... the new year's baby gig anyone.  Shownan the barbarian.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if wwe is as petty as me?  I would seriously look to punish these guys (Jericho, Ambrose, Big Show) if I were running things.
> 
> no hall of fame.  Erased from history to the best of my ability.  Etc.



So if someone signs a 5-year contract with you their lips should be shoved to your butt for life?  Get out of here with that.  Once the contract is over I owe my boss jack and shit and will go wherever I like, especially if the said boss is a senile old fart who thinks suffering succotash is a great line.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

They did the scrub treatment with Ambrose if I remember correctly.
I wouldn't be surprised if Show got it, thought I don't really know what they can remove. I can't think of anything pivotal he's done in the WWE that doesn't involved people who're already gone. Maybe the Authority thing but they don't talk about that one anymore because I think they realized it sucked.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2021)

Big show and Jericho owe WWE a little more than Ambrose.

and in WWE’s defense.  They shouldn’t have to give all of these people a life time contract.  Show and Jericho made a lot of money for a long time.  Take the legends contract from WWE and they will call you when they need you.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big show and Jericho owe WWE a little more than Ambrose.
> 
> and in WWE’s defense.  They shouldn’t have to give all of these people a life time contract.  Show and Jericho made a lot of money for a long time.  Take the legends contract from WWE and they will call you when they need you.


maybe these guys want to do more besides sit around twiddling their thumbs for when wwe decides to call them for a 5 second cameo on a raw legends episode. These guys shouldn't be forced from working any other wrestling promotions outside of wwe just because they gave them a decade or two of their life. that's already more than enough to give wwe. guys like jericho and show aren't THAT old where they should be retired and have no other choice but to sit around at home because wwe won't let them do any shows, movies or other wrestling gigs.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2021)

lol I heard the Miz won the belt


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2021)

I think Jericho and Big Show are ancient and have nothing left to offer the wrestling business.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah I agree.

The only reason I would advocate for them staying around is that much of the new talent have zero star power. I don't think I have ever cared less about watching people wrestle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Mox to start off the show.  Facing bro of Ziggypuff.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big show and Jericho owe WWE a little more than Ambrose.
> 
> and in WWE’s defense.  They shouldn’t have to give all of these people a life time contract.


I mean, you're right, but I don't really think that's the point.
At the end of the day, these guys and gals are independent contractors, and aren't really all that obligated to stick around if they don't feel they are. That's how it used to be, anyway. And jumping ship isn't really this big betrayal (even if certain JP promotions would have you believe that).

As far as i can tell, Show headed to AEW because he wants a more hand on position is no different than Nakamura headed to WWE because he wanted to move to the US and surf with his family, despite the fact that NJPW was arguably the biggest he ever was. Just how it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

And that was short and sweet.  RIP Ziggybro. 

And Mox with a promo for the Barbedwire Death match, exploding say the least.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

So what that promo told me is that Mox is gonna die at Revolution


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So what that promo told me is that Mox is gonna die at Revolution



Poor Renee.  Well least she has her podcast and cookbook.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Varsity Blondes are getting over with me. Can't recall a match with them I haven't enjoyed yet. They just need to work on their look, cuz right now they're CAWs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Oh damn, Starks kicked out of their finisher. 

Anyway, Cage wins it for his team with his finisher.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Kripes, Pillman crumpled like an accordion from that last move.

Good match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

The fuck...... a smiling Darby.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

A'ight, Sting, I popped from that segment, won't lie.

Also, smiling D'Arby is fuckin' cursed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Well damn, Sting did some of his moves in the ring.  Also that snow better be in the upcoming game.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

So Miro is a motivational wrestler then. 

And Culter out to be fed to a wild Hager.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Poor papa Buck had the misfortune of being the father of two wrestlers.
That never ends well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Poor papa Buck had the misfortune of being the father of two wrestlers.
> That never ends well.



Well he can always call Mizdad on tips for surviving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

The AEW staff having to pretend this Shaq thing isn't a total mess of compromise and contractual obligations is the most cringe thing in the show's short history. Bar none.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Honestly, not to disrespect AEW but this Shaq/Jade build up is coming off more of an impending car wreck than a wrestling match.  I mean legit what can Shaq do.......... lyric Cody to submission.  He ligit dropped LPs in the later part of his basketball career but I  never seen them.   Man Cody is going to have his hands full being ring general for that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Can't believe John Cena got air and mic time on AEW, Vinny Mac punching the air rn, pray for 'em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

That was a better match than it had any right being.

Cassidy looked great tonight. So either he's improved a ton, or Adam hard carried. I'm too dumb to know the difference, but all the same, it was somethin'.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Cool counter by Hangman but now Hardy is declaring war with Page and the Dark Order.  Protect Negative One.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool counter by Hangman but now Hardy is declaring war with Page and the Dark Order.  Protect Negative One.


My first thought. Matt's about to delete a child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok, heel vs heel..........


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Hope Nyla doesn't break Britt's fucking leg again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

"I'm gonna BREAK YO LEG again!"

NYLA, NO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "I'm gonna BREAK YO LEG again!"
> 
> NYLA, NO!



Where they not on the same team when that happen.  I recall it was a tag match against Shida and Statlander when both women force Nyla into Britt that broke her leg.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Hmm, surprised Rose won.   Thought it was setting up for a Rose/Rosa match up for the US finals but then with Nyla winning it could go to Riho winning her match.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Where they not on the same team when that happen.  I recall it was a tag match against Shida and Statlander when both women force Nyla into Britt that broke her leg.


Yeah, they were; it was mainly the other team's fault. Mild continuity error on Rose's part won't lie, but I guess she felt it made for a good spot anyway since she's a heel.

Anyway, that was a match that was trying soooo hard to be really good, but it still just ended up being decent. So this means Rose is the winner of the US branch right? Unless I'm forgetting a match?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, they were; it was mainly the other team's fault. Mild continuity error on Rose's part won't lie, but I guess she felt it made for a good spot anyway since she's a heel.
> 
> Anyway, that was a match that was trying soooo hard to be really good, but it still just ended up being decent. So this means Rose is the winner of the US branch right? Unless I'm forgetting a match?



Rose faces the winner of the Riho/Rosa match before taking on the winner of the Japan finals side.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rose faces the winner of the Riho/Rosa match before taking on the winner of the Japan finals side.


Oh right, so I DID forget.
Not looking forward to a Riho/Rose match if that's the plan. Those matches are carried by the crowd. With no crowd (or a neutered one), it's probably not gonna be that good. So I'm kinda hoping Rosa wins, just so Rosa vs Rose gives us something different. But that's likely not gonna happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Well two maniacs facing off right now for the main event I thing.  Pray for them.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Archer vs Fenix as the ME is an odd choice, but I like Archer and Fenix keeps blowing the roster's ass out, so this one should be lit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Fucking Fenix is going to get himself killed one of these days.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking Fenix is going to get himself killed one of these days.


Fenix be like: "I don't plan on living past 45"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah, Fenix has a death wish.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

That head landing was ROUGH.
This match is starting to feel like a snuff film, kripes.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

That rolling cutter was _beautifully_ executed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2021)

Fenix was a fucking madman at the end.  Top rope Spanish Fly.  Archer wins so he's in the event match then.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 24, 2021)

Disappointed that they thought it'd be kosher to not put Fenix in a damn ladder match, but all the same that match was pretty fun.

AEW's had a 3 week streak of increasingly good shows lately. Someone got their feelings hurt, I guess. I wonder if they can get the Kevin Nash Quad for the go-home show next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 25, 2021)

Tyson dux is apparently cucking the fuck out of canadians

the screenshots are so disrespectful


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 26, 2021)

With the roster being thin as all fuck now, WWE should've just done Drew vs. Roman and unify the belts. They're the two hottest wrestlers on TV right now. And both been doing very well for the past year. Roman developed into a decent heel. Too bad it's at the worst time possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 26, 2021)

Reginald is the premier man of the womens divison


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2021)

Umm, any opinions on the current situation with the Saudi Prince.  I mean the US government just released a statement on who was involved in that reporter's murder a while back and it's probably going to be a PR nightmare for Vince in the very near future, again.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a hard time believing that because it implies consequence.
I expect it to raise a couple eyebrows I guess, but nothing more.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree with Daniel Bryan.  He probably is the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> With the roster being thin as all fuck now, WWE should've just done Drew vs. Roman and unify the belts. They're the two hottest wrestlers on TV right now. And both been doing very well for the past year. Roman developed into a decent heel. Too bad it's at the worst time possible.


I can’t believe there are still sets for the tag titles!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Saw the AEW's women's tourny.  So it's Ryo winning the finals on the Japanese side and will be facing the winner of the Rosa/Rose match up for the US side.   Was a bit surprised Riho lost but then having Thunda Rosa taking on Nyla should be interesting.  Wondering who will be booked to win to face off against Ryo for the tourny finals.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2021)

Well I'll be damned.

Color me surprised. Looks like I wasn't alone in feeling like the Riho/Rose match didn't work without a crowd. Either that, or they just felt like having a repeat match between the two would be boring. Either way, good job Con. Now give me that Ryo/Rosa match to *truly* show you aren't a coward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> Color me surprised. Looks like I wasn't alone in feeling like the Riho/Rose match didn't work without a crowd. Either that, or they just felt like having a repeat match between the two would be boring. Either way, good job Con. Now give me that Ryo/Rosa match to *truly* show you aren't a coward.



Wanting a Ryo/Rosa final.  Match with Nyla eliminates the use of ones of Ryo's finishers and it becomes a match whether or not she can apply the vice on Nyla and if Nyla will sell the submission.  A Rosa match up at least allows the BIg Ben Bash finisher I saw last night to be used/attempted but if anything, if Rosa does move on from Nyla I'm guessing she will be the one taking it all on taking on Shida.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2021)

Not sure if you guys discussed the observer awards or not but if you are someone that checked those out I’m sure you realized it was indicative of how bad wrestling journalism has become. It’s sad to me because wrestling journalism was a substantial factor for me getting back into wrestling after being lapsed from ages 14-23.

In other news I’m definitely not paying for Revolution this Sunday, I will pirate it if I’m bored but most likely I’ll be slaying zombies.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not sure if you guys discussed the observer awards or not but if you are someone that checked those out I’m sure you realized it was indicative of how bad wrestling journalism has become. It’s sad to me because wrestling journalism was a substantial factor for me getting back into wrestling after being lapsed from ages 14-23.
> 
> In other news I’m definitely not paying for Revolution this Sunday, I will pirate it if I’m bored but most likely I’ll be slaying zombies.



Didn't Tony Khan win Booker of the Year?  I think Cornette did a rant recently about it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't Tony Khan win Booker of the Year?  I think Cornette did a rant recently about it.


Booker and promoter, one of only three people to do that in the same year. It’s a complete joke.

Cornette shitted on the entire awards, rightfully so.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2021)

Aren't the awards peer voted/reviewed by old people in the wrestling spectrum?

Anyway, no opinion on the matter. I've got no argument for or against the decision, as any award given to anyone after last year's disaster is more a case of "least worst" rather than "good"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

So anyone watching that impending train wreck known as the Cody-Velvet vs Shaq-Cargill match..  Literally no expectations on anything wrestling done but will be expecting Paul Wight to saunter his butt out there just because.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Aren't the awards peer voted/reviewed by old people in the wrestling spectrum?
> 
> Anyway, no opinion on the matter. I've got no argument for or against the decision, as any award given to anyone after last year's disaster is more a case of "least worst" rather than "good"


The awards are voted on by wrestlers and journalists


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> The awards are voted on by wrestlers and journalists


I thought when it came to the wrestlers that you had to be beyond a certain amount of years tho for the sake of having acumen, or something. Based on nothing, mind you, but it made sense in my head. Is that incorrect?



PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone watching that impending train wreck known as the Cody-Velvet vs Shaq-Cargill match..  Literally no expectations on anything wrestling done but will be expecting Paul Wight to saunter his butt out there just because.



The only thing I'm really expecting is Shaq's gonna do a dive to prove he can. Other than that, not the least bit interested in the shit.

Tho I will laugh if the finish ends up being the big tease; finally getting that Big Show vs Shaq feud that both have wanted for years.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I thought when it came to the wrestlers that you had to be beyond a certain amount of years tho for the sake of having acumen, or something. Based on nothing, mind you, but it made sense in my head. Is that incorrect?


Its mostly retired guys but apparently theres "a couple" current guys.

Idk what the requirements are though


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its mostly retired guys but apparently theres "a couple" current guys.
> 
> Idk what the requirements are though


Ah, so Con bribes people old _and_ young.

Ya hate to see it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I thought when it came to the wrestlers that you had to be beyond a certain amount of years tho for the sake of having acumen, or something. Based on nothing, mind you, but it made sense in my head. Is that incorrect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I've seen Shaq take a dive is when the other teams were implementing Hack a Shaq..  Guess Cody going to be asking TNT for old NBA match ups of the Spurs vs Lakers to see how it's properly done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ah, so Con bribes people old _and_ young.
> 
> Ya hate to see it.


gotta make your money work for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

So title change probably happening tonight on RAW?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So title change probably happening tonight on RAW?


It fucking better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> It fucking better


The Miz loves you too.

But in all honesty why put the belt on the guy in the first place.  Hell why did they award the guy with the briefcase in the first place.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Miz loves you too.
> 
> But in all honesty why put the belt on the guy in the first place.  Hell why did they award the guy with the briefcase in the first place.


Hes a loyal company man

The miz is literally like the 15th most successful wrestler  OF ALL TIME, despite the fact hes bad to average at litterally everything and is 5'8

Its unironically very inspirational


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

AEW women's finals set, it's Ryo vs Nyla.  Nyla won by hitting her beast bomb when Rosa went for a top rop hurricarana.  So it's the beast bomb vs the annaconda vice as I see no way Ryo is hitting Big Ben on the larger Nyla.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW women's finals set, it's Ryo vs Nyla.  Nyla won by hitting her beast bomb when Rosa went for a top rop hurricarana.  So it's the beast bomb vs the annaconda vice as I see no way Ryo is hitting Big Ben on the larger Nyla.


Nyla shida rematch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nyla shida rematch


Looks like it, unless Tony and Omega see something big in Ryo to have her facing Shida.  Would have preferred a Rosa/Shida rematch though.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW women's finals set, it's Ryo vs Nyla.  Nyla won by hitting her beast bomb when Rosa went for a top rop hurricarana.


COWARDS!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like it, unless Tony and Omega see something big in Ryo to have her facing Shida.  Would have preferred a Rosa/Shida rematch though.


Rosa still with billy unfortunatly

I would cream my fucking pants for her to be champ


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Well the final match is this Wed I think going from the promo.  Should be intereting to see how well Ryo is recieved over here despite little crowd fanfare.

Also saw the six women's tag, holy shit Shida was not taking any of Maki Itoh's shit.  The little interation they had came off as mean.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Welp time for the scheduled execution.  Miz hand that belt over.

Oh look, a bait and switch of sorts just to keep people watching.  
And to that I say fuck off, Placid away!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2021)

Drew vs Shemus was a very good match that once again shows how commercials break the flow of things.  As much as commercials not being shown during the match was badly done (as in end the match, call for a commercial, then have a second match because of reasons) it should have been tweaked to just having longer commercials elsewhere and allow matches to flow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2021)

Taking a peek back at RAW, see WWE's biggest star is a rapper/singer called Bad Bunny and he holds gold, shit gold, but gold non the less.  And we get Maxi Priest vs Elias for reasons.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 1, 2021)

thank fucking god

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 1, 2021)

Lashley squashing Jizz was a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Mar 1, 2021)

Don't mind the squash. Miz was always gonna be a paper champ, This was long overdue, Lashley w/ Hurt Business have been on a role and pretty much undid the damage to Lashley's character after that god horrid storyline with Lana. 

This Raw dragged though, probably because I expected WWE to fuck this up for Lashley somehow but for once they proved me wrong.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2021)

Raw needs to go back to 2 hours.  But Lashley squashing miz pretty much was the best thing for Drew and Lashley. 

Firstly for Drew it protected him due to the fact he lost the title after winning a brutal style of match and was attacked by a fresh monster like Lashley with Miz cashing in.   The Squash also puts over how brutal Lashley is and how and already exhausted Drew (or anyone) would be in no condition to defend themselves from Miz cash in. 

The squash also makes Lashley basically look like prime Lesnar. Meaning when Drew does beat him at mania, in front of crowds (even if low in number) it will actually mean something that beating Brock in an empty shed failed to do.  If last year's mania had a crowd I doubt this would be needed.  Drew carried raw this past year and getting a crowd win over an mma monster is just what Drew needs. 

In all I think the cash in and everything so far is a win for all. 

Drew title loss is a protected one and his Mania win will mean something. 

Miz like him or hate him has been a workhorse for years and gets his second run. Which works because it is the transitional one, much like Backlund when he beat Bret via shenanigans and was squashed to Diesel.  Bobby wins because he's now a champion. Booked to look like as much as a monster as Lesnar is and looks legit and isn't part time. 

Speaking of Backlund.  Bobby Lashley is the same age Backlund was when Backlund won the title from Bret.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 2, 2021)

I still want Lashey vs Lesnar at WM. Lashley wants that match too.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I still want Lashey vs Lesnar at WM. Lashley wants that match too.



No arguments from me here.  As long as they both bring it and Brock doesn't become bored during the match.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 2, 2021)

Lashley finally fuckin did it! 
I pretty much gave up after him pinning roman during his first year after returning led to nothing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 2, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Lashley finally fuckin did it!
> I pretty much gave up after him pinning roman during his first year after returning led to nothing.



I'm glad Lashley finally got the title but damn man did the company done him dirty.  The cucking of Russev storyline, the marriage to Lana, the segments of his "sisters", the hypeman debacale that was Leo Rush's ego, his loses to Ricochette when the guy was being pushed as a contender to Lesner, and the kayfabee fact that Lashley changes eye color when angered due to his match with the Demon Balor.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 2, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Aren't the awards peer voted/reviewed by old people in the wrestling spectrum?
> 
> Anyway, no opinion on the matter. I've got no argument for or against the decision, as any award given to anyone after last year's disaster is more a case of "least worst" rather than "good"


They’re voted by the wrestling observer subscribers. It’s no different than if our little platform voted on awards. It’s highly biased, and to make matters worse there’s also a driven narrative because Meltzer and his staff have become partial to a company that was founded on their own ideology.

There was a time when Meltzer and other journalists were truly fact based but that time has passed with the decline of wrestling. The worse wrestling gets mainstream, the bigger the appeal has been for fans to become “smart”. And with that, we have mob mentality.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re voted by the wrestling observer subscribers. It’s no different than if our little platform voted on awards. It’s highly biased, and to make matters worse there’s also a driven narrative because Meltzer and his staff have become partial to a company that was founded on their own ideology.
> 
> There was a time when Meltzer and other journalists were truly fact based but that time has passed with the decline of wrestling. The worse wrestling gets mainstream, the bigger the appeal has been for fans to become “smart”. And with that, we have mob mentality.


Ah, okay, I mixed this awards up with the other ones.
Eh, whatever. The relationship between a producer of content and its base is always gonna be symbiotic. Ask a group of anime fans on Crunchyroll what their favorite show of the season was, and the votes are probably gonna be skewed towards the shows that air on the platform. A lot of Alverez's subscribers in general go there in droves due to a much needed does of catharsis from WWE making dumb decisions. It doesn't really come as a shock to me that those people are the same people that like and vote for things that are AEW-centric.

And even if all that weren't the case... I'm not really sure what competition Tony had last year. As I keep repeating (and some keep ignoring) shit got FUBAR after march, and pretty much every wrestling promotion worldwide either dipped in quality, took a shit or died, all at roughly the same time... which was a coincidence, apparently. Con winning best promoter/booker is tantamount to a paraplegic winning an ass-kicking contest in a room full of amputees. It means bupkis.

Are you just upset that there were subscriber voted awards in the first place? That'd actually make sense. Fan based popularity contests are rarely ever indicative of anything other than who advertised themselves the best, so I can see how a sudden awards show that the subscribers vote on can be viewed as hella superfluous.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re voted by the wrestling observer subscribers. It’s no different than if our little platform voted on awards. It’s highly biased, and to make matters worse there’s also a driven narrative because Meltzer and his staff have become partial to a company that was founded on their own ideology.
> 
> There was a time when Meltzer and other journalists were truly fact based but that time has passed with the decline of wrestling. The worse wrestling gets mainstream, the bigger the appeal has been for fans to become “smart”. And with that, we have mob mentality.


Fact based? What the fuck are you talking about

this is wrestling not the niuaces of post cold war eastern european politics reporting


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fact based? What the fuck are you talking about
> 
> this is wrestling not the niuaces of post cold war eastern european politics reporting


Meltzer and the observer became famous throughout the world of journalism, not just wrestling. You have to understand that he was the only critic of what used to be considered a sport. Some fans still thought wrestling was real when Meltzer started reporting in the 80s. He’s been praised several times over for his historical accuracy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ah, okay, I mixed this awards up with the other ones.
> Eh, whatever. The relationship between a producer of content and its base is always gonna be symbiotic. Ask a group of anime fans on Crunchyroll what their favorite show of the season was, and the votes are probably gonna be skewed towards the shows that air on the platform. A lot of Alverez's subscribers in general go there in droves due to a much needed does of catharsis from WWE making dumb decisions. It doesn't really come as a shock to me that those people are the same people that like and vote for things that are AEW-centric.


I agree 100%. Fans were driven this far due to years of WWE bullshit, but it’s still a sad sight to see.


Shirker said:


> Are you just upset that there were subscriber voted awards in the first place? That'd actually make sense. Fan based popularity contests are rarely ever indicative of anything other than who advertised themselves the best, so I can see how a sudden awards show that the subscribers vote on can be viewed as hella superfluous.


No I’m just a little disappointed that the fans that are voting have an agenda. If you look at awards in the 80s or 90s you’ll see that there was appreciation for all kinds of wrestling. Voters took the time to make a credible decision. Today it’s the anti WWE rhetoric which I can understand but not at the lengths of considering AEW a good show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Tonight is the night, guys.   Whether the money they spent on Shaq will pay off or will this train wreck be glorious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tonight is the night, guys.   Whether the money they spent on Shaq will pay off or will this train wreck be glorious.


Cbs's money not aew's

My wife finally gets to wrassle


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tonight is the night, guys.  Whether the money they spent on Shaq will pay off or will this train wreck be glorious.


Like everything they do it will be a glorious disaster. I’m already anticipating the Cornette review.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm curious to see how the Ryo-Nyla match will turn out.  In all honesty was wanting Rosa to be the one advancing as I believe she would get the better match out of Ryo.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm curious to see how the Ryo-Nyla match will turn out.  In all honesty was wanting Rosa to be the one advancing as I believe she would get the better match out of Ryo.


Same. Ryo and Rosa having an all-out fuckin' slugfest would've been fun, but such is life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

It's time guys, Cody/Vevlet vs Shaq/Jade opening up the show. Time to see if Shaq can throw a punch.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Getting the vanity project out of the way first I see.
I can dig it. Gives me time to shower.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Right now, Cornette on suicide watch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Getting the vanity project out of the way first I see.
> I can dig it. Gives me time to shower.


Start big baby


Jade makes me want to say hurt me mommy


I have issues

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

The fuck was that.  Why are people starting to attack Shaq.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

What is it with AEW women and taking forever to set up a table?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Fucking Shaq took a table bump.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Start big baby
> 
> 
> Jade makes me want to say hurt me mommy
> ...


Jade Cargill mssing out on easy money for not taking commissions to break homies in half.  

----------------

In other news, I'm back kinda and Shaq just took a fucking table spot.

Ya know what? Respect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Shaq doing the "I sleep" meme as a sell.

I dunno if that was on purpose or not... but it got a chuckle out of me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

jade has inherited the implant buster

I now dub you pretty kong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Shaq was protected well and outside of tapping Cody’s back after the spot, he wasn’t embarrassing. The women were embarrassing but not by AEW standards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Shaq was protected well and outside of tapping Cody’s back after the spot, he wasn’t embarrassing. The women were embarrassed but not by AEW standards.



Yeah smart to keep the weakest link (I think) out of the ring for majority of the match.  But Cargill still needs more work.


The fuck, Shaq now a magician.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Shaq is magic???


BIG SHOW SHAQ IS A GO


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah smart to keep the weakest link (I think) out of the ring for majority of the match.  But Cargill still needs more work.
> 
> 
> The fuck, Shaq now a magician.


First pro match

I thought it was damn good. Not ronda rousey good but who was really expecting that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Poor Tully is going to bounce around for the dwarf isn’t he?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

ORTON YOU FUCKING MORON, WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!??  BAD ENOUGH WE HAVE BAD BUNNY BUT NOW YOU WANT TO BRING THIS FUCK NUT INTO THE FREY?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Well Sammy now excommunicated from the Inner Circle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

“I don’t shop at target or baby gap”-MJF  

and my household took that personally

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Eazy E..... I thought he was on bad terms with AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> ORTON YOU FUCKING MORON, WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!??  BAD ENOUGH WE HAVE BAD BUNNY BUT NOW YOU WANT TO BRING THIS FUCK NUT INTO THE FREY?!



Speaking of Vanity Projects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Young Bucks finally cutting the shit and big timing like the EVPs they are. Forshadowing a future we all truly deserve in the near future: Cena Bucks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

JJ Dillon....... the fuck......man they are bring out the oldies but goodies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Old ass man vs literal child.

Hey look, it's wrestling twitter!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Tully locked up with marko

literally the first move was a dick punch


lmfao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Old ass man vs literal child.
> 
> Hey look, it's wrestling twitter!



I thought wrestling twitter went simping for Alexa or such.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Jungle Boy out here spittin'


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought wrestling twitter went simping for Alexa or such.


Given Alexa's current gimmick, this post does not contradict my statement at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Man they are dusting off the classics.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Being honest here, I legit thought JJ Dillon was dead.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Being honest here, I legit thought JJ Dillon was dead.


A couple people on the Taima chat said the same thing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

oh thank fuck


I was like dont chokeslam tully


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

HOLY SHIT, TULLY WITH THE SLINGSHOT SUPLEX!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> oh thank fuck
> 
> 
> I was like dont chokeslam tully



Luchasaurus got boo'd for that roundhouse kick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Old men taking bumps, children being thrown, dogs and cats living together...... what a world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Tully fuckin' Blanchard with the W.
Spears return?

EDIT*
Spears return. The fuck with that haircut, Shawn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Tully almost fucking died lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

I’m so proud of my boy Tully for not letting himself be made a fool of.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Big Show with a turn joke.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m so proud of my boy Tully for not letting himself be made a fool of.



Homie took a crossbody from Stunt, fym.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Paul out so where is Shaq.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Can't believe AEW is gonna sign Kenny Omega and Big Show gave us the scoop. 

----------------

Looking forward to this one. I'm wondering how Ryo meshes with Nyla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Is this woman’s gimmick that she’s on drugs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is this woman’s gimmick that she’s on drugs?


From the looks of it.

----------

Nyla seems a bit more motivated now that she's facing someone that is closer to her in weight and height. One of her better matches so far.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

BTW, thoughts on NXT moving to Tuesdays?
I'll be glad to finally watch the show in full again without having to rely on watching old recordings. I eventually sorta gave up on doing that after a bit because it was too inconvenient.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok. Im legit suprised


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

RYO vs SHIDA LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Color me surprised, so they are going with Ryo vs Shida for the PPV.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Ryo vibe checking Shida and Shida goin' "a'ight bitch, I will show you the power of my bloodline" is one of those simple spots in wrestling that'll never get old to me. Competitors gonna compete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

My women eliminator bracket looks like shit in hindsight


embarrassingly wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

That was an unexpectedly good match. Nyla might have been snubbed for most improved, because she went from absolute shit to average/good by AEW standards. Unlike Baker she actually has improved in the ring, while the former is considered a solid promo because she recites a script written for her by Cody and TK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Sting out, so how long before he is interupted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sting out, so how long before he is interupted.


10 seconds, good call.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Protect Negative One, there is a derange Matt Hardy vowing vengence.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

That random kid who has been with team Taz is Taz’s son? Does he still get his milk delivered??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

They're trying again with this Scorpio Sky heel turn that was never foreshadowed.

Well, i hope it works out for him , I guess.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That random kid who has been with team Taz is Taz’s son? Does he still get his milk delivered??


Hook hasnt done shit and hes still looks like the biggest scumbag in the group somehow

everytime i see him i want to slap him in the back of thw head. He screams punkass kid tagging peoples cara

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They're trying again with this Scorpio Sky heel turn that was never foreshadowed.
> 
> Well, i hope it works out for him , I guess.



In technicallity, SCU were heels to begin with.  Don't know when they went face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Castor has to win this, not enough heels in the ladder match

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

So I've switched over to NXT and Austin just got wrecked by a fake physchiatrist to cure him of his Lumus based Stockholm.

I wanna make a joke, but I unironically did enjoy it more than I've enjoyed it more than Sky's heel commentary.



PlacidSanity said:


> In technicallity, SCU were heels to begin with.  Don't know when they went face.



That's a good point actually. I suppose they thought they should go that direction since their first two appearances they got some of the loudest pops of the night.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Just called that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They're trying again with this Scorpio Sky heel turn that was never foreshadowed.
> 
> Well, i hope it works out for him , I guess.


Has this been a thing for awhile now? I don’t ever remember him turning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

So Hardy is Discount Million Dollar Man and will be paying for his own stable to take on the Dark Order.  And again, someone please protect Negative One.  Last thing we want to see is a child deleted on TV.

Miro promo....... for reasons.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Has this been a thing for awhile now? I don’t ever remember him turning.



From what I remember, they've teased it once or twice a while ago, but gave up on it due to prevailing circumstances and I'm assuming other plans. Now stories are wrapping up come Revolution, so I guess they're gonna actually try to follow through with it this time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Hardy is Discount Million Dollar Man and will be paying for his own stable to take on the Dark Order.  And again, someone please protect Negative One.  Last thing we want to see is a child deleted on TV.
> 
> Miro promo....... for reasons.


Miro needs a standout performance on the buy in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> In technicallity, SCU were heels to begin with.  Don't know when they went face.


He was definitely a face here in philly, when his shoe came off we were going crazy. I think that was week 3 or 5 of Dynamite.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Miro needs a standout performance on the buy in


I'm sorta torn. I don't like the idea of Orange losing again, but at the same time, Miro's in a holding pattern.
I suppose the lesser of two evils would be Miro murdering Best Friends, as right now OJ doesn't have good stock without a big crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'm sorta torn. I don't like the idea of Orange losing again, but at the same time, Miro's in a holding pattern.
> I suppose the lesser of two evils would be Miro murdering Best Friends, as right now OJ doesn't have good stock without a big crowd.


Cassidys gimmick doesnt depend on him winning, he just need audience interaction

Miro needs momentum or he gonna turn into jaxsom ryker


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

The two most over guys in AEW without a real crowd...... a God damn shame.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cassidys gimmick doesnt depend on him winning, he just need audience interaction
> 
> Miro needs momentum or he gonna turn into jaxsom ryker


Racist?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Well damn, commentary is off tonight for some reason.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Silver doing shit like giving 200lbs people brainbusters is one of the scariest fucking things in the world.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Racist?


lmfao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 3, 2021)

Again, there better be chain moves in that AEW game.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2021)

Jim crockett just died

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

For me personally, I didn't have as much fun this week as last week, but this week felt very... *dense*.
A lot of big shit and teasing happened. As a go-home show to Sunday I think it did pretty damn well.

Or maybe I'm still just high from the Ryo win. Either way, good show. I'll probably watch countdown tomorrow, I gotta get to bed tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jim crockett just died



So I heard.
The way I heard it was that he eventually took himself off of the machine yesterday, and at that point it was just a matter of time. Poor guy just didn't wanna do it anymore.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm glad Lashley finally got the title but damn man did the company done him dirty.  The cucking of Russev storyline, the marriage to Lana, the segments of his "sisters", the hypeman debacale that was Leo Rush's ego, his loses to Ricochette when the guy was being pushed as a contender to Lesner, and the kayfabee fact that Lashley changes eye color when angered due to his match with the Demon Balor.


I'm glad I don't remember that last one with Balor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I'm glad I don't remember that last one with Balor.



Mania 35... I actually forgot this match even existed.  But watching the Demon King powerbomb Bobby is something.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2021)

So Orton vs Orton at Fast Lane.  Not since Metapod vs Metapod has a match like this been desired.   Throw in Alexa Shango into the frey and go full on Bible Black ending then you got yourself a winner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2021)

One of them needs to be managed by the million-dollar man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> One of them needs to be managed by the million-dollar man.



If we are going with that, then doesn't one of them have to be an inch or two shorter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Orton vs Orton at Fast Lane.  Not since Metapod vs Metapod has a match like this been desired. Throw in Alexa Shango into the frey and go full on Bible Black ending then you got yourself a winner.


Finally, the Randy Orton vs Andy Organ feud that I've been begging for for years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2021)

Paul Heyman to JBL: The only reason you were champion for a year is because Triple H didn't want to work Tuesdays

Triple H 2021:  NXT is going to Tuesdays.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2021)

Also sad news for wrestling is that Jim Crockett Jnr passed away a few days ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Paul Heyman to JBL: The only reason you were champion for a year is because Triple H didn't want to work Tuesdays
> 
> Triple H 2021:  NXT is going to Tuesdays.



To think hockey forced the change.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2021)

fucking wwe.

no build
not a real team
already lost


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> fucking wwe.
> 
> no build
> not a real team
> already lost



Sad thing is 12-18 months ago we actually had teams in the women's division. 

Kabuki warriors
IICONICS
Riot Squad
Mandy and Sonya
Horsewomen 

A neat little division that one could start some growth with.  But Vince and his "Every tag team must implode because it is such good shit." outlook because it worked with the rockers over 30 years ago.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2021)

My friend got a match on aew dark

wooo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> My friend got a match on aew dark
> 
> wooo


That's cool.  Going to give us a hint on who it is?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> That's cool.  Going to give us a hint on who it is?


Cameron stewart

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing is 12-18 months ago we actually had teams in the women's division.
> 
> Kabuki warriors
> IICONICS
> ...


This is a bit revisionist is it not? The Kabuki warriors were good and the rest of the division was disliked. Outside of myself nobody liked the IIconics on this thread. Mandy and Sonya were terrible, the riot squad was getting squashed, and I don’t remember the horsewomen having a match after they dropped the belts, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This is a bit revisionist is it not? The Kabuki warriors were good and the rest of the division was disliked. Outside of myself nobody liked the IIconics on this thread. Mandy and Sonya were terrible, the riot squad was getting squashed, and I don’t remember the horsewomen having a match after they dropped the belts, I could be wrong though.



It was more to say they existed and could have been used.  Quality is mostly down to how they're booked than if they existed or not (and by horsewomen I should have been more clear that it was the MMA one since they at least had two of them as a tag team in NXT)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> It was more to say they existed and could have been used.  Quality is mostly down to how they're booked than if they existed or not (and by horsewomen I should have been more clear that it was the MMA one since they at least had two of them as a tag team in NXT)


I see, that makes sense.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah, revisionist isn't the word I'd use.
Although, it's hard to feel too bad about the division or the belt. Ya gotta remember that the belt and by extension the use of those tag teams basically came about presumably because they were pressured into doing something at the time. I don't *know *this of course, but I can observe context, and the way the creation of and winning of the belts was implemented, paired with what they did with them after having Bayley and Sasha lose them the first time tells me they were never truly interested in it, in much the same way they were never truly interested in Daniel Bryan. Just did it to say they did and shut people up. They were all dead on arrival, sadly.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Outside of myself nobody liked the IIconics on this thread.



I wasn't around much at the time, but is this true??
I ask because I wonder if it wasn't so much that people didn't like them as it was that they're a meme team that had no business holding what was in theory supposed to be workhorse belts. Kind of a shame the consensus here is that they aren't well liked period; they're a treat. Cringe as fuck, but that's their charm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ya gotta remember that the belt and by extension the use of those tag teams basically came about presumably because they were pressured into doing something at the time.


Yea they came about right after the report that Sasha and Bayley were on their hotel room floor throwing tantrums after a PPV, Royal Rumble maybe?



Shirker said:


> I wasn't around much at the time, but is this true??
> I ask because I wonder if it wasn't so much that people didn't like them as it was that they're a meme team that had no business holding what was in theory supposed to be workhorse belts. Kind of a shame the consensus here is that they aren't well liked period; they're a treat. Cringe as fuck, but that's their charm.


Yea I think the consensus here was that they were a meme team like you said, and that Billie Kay was the shits. I loved them though. I felt that they were more of a natural tag team than anyone else on the women’s roster.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2021)

shaq popped a 1.3m rating


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> shaq popped a 1.3m rating


That’s pretty alarming considering the entire show averaged 950k. 350k people noped the fuck out after that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s pretty alarming considering the entire show averaged 950k. 350k people noped the fuck out after that.


End of the show was significantly less hype

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2021)

Who is the AEW marquee signing?  And will it be a disappointment?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Who is the AEW marquee signing?  And will it be a disappointment?



It'll be Christian Cage.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 5, 2021)

That’s disappointing so I could definitely see it happening.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2021)

At the time I didn’t think so.  But I now realize that Raw was much better when Heyman was in charge of creative.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> At the time I didn’t think so.  But I now realize that Raw was much better when Heyman was in charge of creative.


Barely any difference besides his obsession with cuck angles. Better off a on air personality, his time as creative has come and gone. 

Also..Tony Khan should really stop signing people, the roster is bloated as is, Making the same mistakes TNA was doing with all these hype signings, it got to the point were barely anyone got over and the rest is history. Hire better bookers and get these elite clowns off my television.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2021)

Actual excitement about a Big Slow singing in 2021  

Did all the peeps that were chanting "please retire" all those years all partook in a suicide pact or something?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't really get it myself. It's neat I guess, but I've don't get what makes his presence something to actively look forward to.

Though I do wonder how much of that "please retire" stuff was because of Show himself and how much of it was because of his role at the time. iirc, most of what they had him do when the audience hated him most consisted of being a giant for new rising stars (Roman Reigns) to beat, being put in boring feuds with other talent that people really liked, and being at his absolute most flip floppy in the face/heel role. My guess is people either forgot or aren't really too worried about those trends continuing.



Aesima said:


> Barely any difference besides his obsession with cuck angles. Better off a on air personality, his time as creative has come and gone.
> 
> Also..Tony Khan should really stop signing people, the roster is bloated as is, Making the same mistakes TNA was doing with all these hype signings, it got to the point were barely anyone got over and the rest is history. Hire better bookers and get these elite clowns off my television.


TNA's problems stretched *far* deeper than its roster.

Though ultimately I do agree. Having too many guys with tenure in the back raises the chance of clashing egos fucking up the show out of self interest. Con's managed to walk the tightrope decently so far, but wrestling's always been a business where relying too much on good will is a fool's errand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actual excitement about a Big Slow singing in 2021
> 
> Did all the peeps that were chanting "please retire" all those years all partook in a suicide pact or something?



Years under a Vince dominated product has condition us for cheering mediocrity. We take what we can get.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Actual excitement about a Big Slow singing in 2021
> 
> Did all the peeps that were chanting "please retire" all those years all partook in a suicide pact or something?



Well difference is that he's not being signed as a pseudo main event star which got people upset. But as a commentator/backstage guy which is a perfect job for someone with near 30 years experience.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2021)

The signing is a huge flop if it is Kurt Angle.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 6, 2021)

They probably have to pay him a shitton too. I'm not sure if that's a good idea. A celebrity appearance might have more benefit  .

That reminds me of TNA signing too many talent when the Hogan era started.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing is 12-18 months ago we actually had teams in the women's division.
> 
> Kabuki warriors
> IICONICS
> ...


Tag team wrestling has always been an afterthought for Vince. I remember a Bully Ray interview and he said that Vince doesn't care that much about the tag team division.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 6, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Also..Tony Khan should really stop signing people, the roster is bloated as is, Making the same mistakes TNA was doing with all these hype signings, it got to the point were barely anyone got over and the rest is history. Hire better bookers and get these elite clowns off my television.


I’m inclined to agree, however I’d argue that Khan has been thoughtful about who he brings to the roster. It is overpacked, that can’t be argued, but he has made it a focus to hire the kind of people that don’t have the balls to standup for themselves so I don’t think he has to worry about ego’s clashing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Surprised that Cornette shown restraint during the review.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2021)

OK so I'm going to go out into crazy town and predict the HoF worthy guy is David Arquette and we're being trolled.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> OK so I'm going to go out into crazy town and predict the HoF worthy guy is David Arquette and we're being trolled.


I legit would not want to be the person incharge of AEW's social media if that were to come true.  The blow back would be legendary.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit would not want to be the person incharge of AEW's social media if that were to come true.  The blow back would be legendary.



Sad thing is Arquette at least afterwards in the 2000s worked his arse off in the indis as kind of an apology of having a title he never wanted put on him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> OK so I'm going to go out into crazy town and predict the HoF worthy guy is David Arquette and we're being trolled.


I’m firmly in belief that it’s Christian as you said prior. His personality just fits the AEW soft culture. It could be angle as well because Angle is soft and he’s worn out but they’re promoting the surprise as a talent and the only person I see capable of that is Christian.

e: also, the wrestling observer has theorized everyone but Christian, and Meltzer knows for sure who it is. Therefore it makes more sense for it to be the guy they haven’t theorized because they’re in khan’s pocket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing is Arquette at least afterwards in the 2000s worked his arse off in the indis as kind of an apology of having a title he never wanted put on him.


Yeah there is a film documentary called "You Can't Kill David Arquette" showing his experience.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing is Arquette at least afterwards in the 2000s worked his arse off in the indis as kind of an apology of having a title he never wanted put on him.


Yeah, I've heard about his exploits on and off for the past few years and have a lot of respect for the effort. He really has no reason to even think in those terms since I doubt anyone actually dislikes him, but trying to "give back" in his own way gives him brownie points in my book. Even if making a whole ass documentary about it strikes as a bit masturbatory....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I don't really get it myself. It's neat I guess, but I've don't get what makes his presence something to actively look forward to.
> 
> Though I do wonder how much of that "please retire" stuff was because of Show himself and how much of it was because of his role at the time. iirc, most of what they had him do when the audience hated him most consisted of being a giant for new rising stars (Roman Reigns) to beat, being put in boring feuds with other talent that people really liked, and being at his absolute most flip floppy in the face/heel role. My guess is people either forgot or aren't really too worried about those trends continuing.





Nemesis said:


> Well difference is that he's not being signed as a pseudo main event star which got people upset. But as a commentator/backstage guy which is a perfect job for someone with near 30 years experience.



I dont think the distinction really matters here. What was the last good program that involved Big Show? 2002 with Brock? Jerishow? He's not exactly a great promo guy, nor can he carry anyone, especially if they're younger with lesser star power. And AEW already has multiple, much better retired/semi-retired backstage guys with them. Only reason he's recognizable is because he was the giant of the Attitude/Ruthless Aggression era. Otherwise, he's been shit for nearly a decade if not more. And has turned face/heel so many times now, that his wrestling persona is the equivalent of a bipolar PMSing toddler. 

Only good that can come out of a Show program is if an AEW star squashes him to establish their star power.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I've heard about his exploits on and off for the past few years and have a lot of respect for the effort. He really has no reason to even think in those terms since I doubt anyone actually dislikes him, but trying to "give back" in his own way gives him brownie points in my book. Even if making a whole ass documentary about it strikes as a bit masturbatory....



No lie. I am certain Arquette did a Madox-Paige on the WCW title with Monica before it was popularized by the leaks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Years under a Vince dominated product has condition us for cheering mediocrity. We take what we can get.



Man. Just wait for that Generico or Danielson debut. That would easily be AEW's best move bar someone like Lesnar or Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah there is a film documentary called "You Can't Kill David Arquette" showing his experience.



Cool. Just make sure New Jack doesn't see the name of that documentary or he'll consider it as a challenge.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dont think the distinction really matters here. What was the last good program that involved Big Show? 2002 with Brock? Jerishow? He's not exactly a great promo guy, nor can he carry anyone, especially if they're younger with lesser star power. And AEW already has multiple, much better retired/semi-retired backstage guys with them. Only reason he's recognizable is because he was the giant of the Attitude/Ruthless Aggression era. Otherwise, he's been shit for nearly a decade if not more. And has turned face/heel so many times now, that his wrestling persona is the equivalent of a bipolar PMSing toddler.
> 
> Only good that can come out of a Show program is if an AEW star squashes him to establish their star power.


Nah yeah I get that and you're generally on point with all of it. My and Nemesis's point is just that it's doubtful thay anyone hates him to the degree that they want him to fuck off forever now as they've got no reason to other than being just naturally vindictive. And we don't have many of those types left anymore, for better or worse. If anything a long thought WWE lifer switching brands gives him brownie points in the eyes of smarks... because I guess changing job prospects is considered a coup now.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No lie. I am certain Arquette did a Madox-Paige on the WCW title with Monica before it was popularized by the leaks.


_No Khris thats nit what i meant by masturbatory Khris pls STAP_



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Man. Just wait for that Generico or Danielson debut. That would easily be AEW's best move bar someone like Lesnar or Punk.


Danielson's locked I feel. The guy seems like he's come to terms with his age and is playing the good guy greg role for the sake of the younger guys. From the rumors I hear bandied about he may or may not try helping with booking or agenting or some shit.

Generico would be sick tho. I could see him jumping come contract time. No family there to worry about, I don't get the sense that he's TOO monetarily driven, and he just sorta does his own thing on Twitter, so finger crossed for that in the future.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised with Generico.  Especially if Khan goes "We're never going to Saudi."

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The signing is a huge flop if it is Kurt Angle.


Gm Kurt Angle would be fucking amazing

Active wrestler kurt angle would be awful


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be surprised with Generico.  Especially if Khan goes "We're never going to Saudi."


I forgot about that. lol, yeah that too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Nah yeah I get that and you're generally on point with all of it. My and Nemesis's point is just that it's doubtful thay anyone hates him to the degree that they want him to fuck off forever now as they've got no reason to other than being just naturally vindictive. And we don't have many of those types left anymore, for better or worse. If anything a long thought WWE lifer switching brands gives him brownie points in the eyes of smarks... because I guess changing job prospects is considered a coup now.



Only reason Big Show's "go away" heat cooled down is cuz he hasn't been as active. Let's not forget the reactions during 2015 Rumble and him winning Andre the Giant Battle Royal. And it's like not like he was getting Cena/Roman pushes, he was always ranging between lower maint event and upper midcard. He just sucked and was ultimately boring in 99% of the shit he was part of during the latter decade of his career. No Shame in that. It's just facts. Hell I betcha he knows it, and is just there for the paycheck.

People suddenly being excited for a sucky giant entering the Vanilla-Midget verse seems a bit of an odd twist to put it politely.



Shirker said:


> _No Khris thats nit what i meant by masturbatory Khris pls STAP_



I dont make the rules breh 



Shirker said:


> Danielson's locked I feel. The guy seems like he's come to terms with his age and is playing the good guy greg role for the sake of the younger guys. From the rumors I hear bandied about he may or may not try helping with booking or agenting or some shit.
> 
> Generico would be sick tho. I could see him jumping come contract time. No family there to worry about, I don't get the sense that he's TOO monetarily driven, and he just sorta does his own thing on Twitter, so finger crossed for that in the future.



Why are people insinuating wrasslers getting an AEW job is gonna alienate Vince somehow? 

The same Vince that brought back Bret, Hogan, Warrior, and signed Bischoff.

Hell, TNA Alumni was basically WWE's midcard/upper main event for the last five years. 

FFS Jarrett is on creative. 

I can see Dragon getting some of his dream matches on AEW for a year or two and going back to WWE for backstage roles or something. Isn't like Bryan super likable by Vince, even if he hijacked Mania 30's entire build?




Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be surprised with Generico. Especially if Khan goes "We're never going to Saudi."



If they give Generico some creative control I can legitimately see AEW's quality rise by at least 50%. Dude is a continuity monster. He's probably super protective of his character backstage. Like old school protective. Only reason why WWE hasn't fucked him up yet. See Nakamura for example.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only reason Big Show's "go away" heat cooled down is cuz he hasn't been as active. Let's not forget the reactions during 2015 Rumble and him winning Andre the Giant Battle Royal. And it's like not like he was getting Cena/Roman pushes, he was always ranging between lower maint event and upper midcard. He just sucked and was ultimately boring in 99% of the shit he was part of during the latter decade of his career. No Shame in that. It's just facts. Hell I betcha he knows it, and is just there for the paycheck.
> 
> People suddenly being excited for a sucky giant entering the Vanilla-Midget verse seems a bit of an odd twist to put it politely.


[/QUOTE]
I dunno what to tell ya, bruv  



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why are people insinuating wrasslers getting an AEW job is gonna alienate Vince somehow?
> 
> The same Vince that brought back Bret, Hogan, Warrior, and signed Bischoff.
> 
> ...



Ok.
I was moreso just sayin' that the stuff I hear whispered about Bryan kinda implies that he probably thinks he'll be better served helping out best he can in WWE rather than edifying himself with dream matches and stuff elsewhere. Which I can believe. Bryan's been that kinda dude for years.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If they give Generico some creative control I can legitimately see AEW's quality rise by at least 50%. Dude is a continuity monster. He's probably super protective of his character backstage. Like old school protective. Only reason why WWE hasn't fucked him up yet. See Nakamura for example.


Generico would fit AEW like a glove, yeah. Not only because of the aforementioned creative freedom, but also because just his entire style and demeanor is a microcosm of the company's indy-ish vibe.

Lowkey the best part of some of the older NXTs imo for this very reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 7, 2021)

So we are a few hours away to see if this playing on people's expections will bite them in the ass at the PPV.  Honestly, who did they sign.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we are a few hours away to see if this playing on people's expections will bite them in the ass at the PPV.  Honestly, who did they sign.


Its rvd or christian

im 80% sure


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

At the risk of being a wet blanket, while a new addition will be neat, simply because new people are neat, I'm not waiting with as baited breath about it as others, as the people that'd make me flip are impossible additions (CM Punk, John Cena).

I'm MUCH more interested in who's gonna be in the ladder match. Whoever it is, they're pretty much guaranteed to win the match and face D'Arby for the belt, so I'm really curious as to who they're comfortable with doing that for.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> At the risk of being a wet blanket, while a new addition will be neat, simply because new people are neat, I'm not waiting with as baited breath about it as others, as the people that'd make me flip are impossible additions (CM Punk, John Cena).
> 
> I'm MUCH more interested in who's gonna be in the ladder match. Whoever it is, they're pretty much guaranteed to win the match and face D'Arby for the belt, so I'm really curious as to who they're comfortable with doing that for.


Ethan page


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 7, 2021)

Testing something, it seems there's a glitch in the matrix


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> At the risk of being a wet blanket, while a new addition will be neat, simply because new people are neat, I'm not waiting with as baited breath about it as others, as the people that'd make me flip are impossible additions (CM Punk, John Cena).
> 
> I'm MUCH more interested in who's gonna be in the ladder match. Whoever it is, they're pretty much guaranteed to win the match and face D'Arby for the belt, so I'm really curious as to who they're comfortable with doing that for.


Wait, the ladder match person is different from the hall of fame person? I thought the HOFer was the ladder match participant.

 Thunder Rosa on the buy in is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Neither of the surprise participants are gonna be able to top the surprise Maki Itoh appearance. Popped in my living room.




Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wait, the ladder match person is different from the hall of fame person? I thought the HOFer was the ladder match participant.


Nope, two different people.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Baker is so bad in the ring that she made Rosa look suspect.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

JR  seems to have a frog in his throat....


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Sittin' in the cut, tryna figure out if MJF's DX pose is a tease of something or if he's just shitposting for no reason.

EDIT*
MJF's sell of the Superkick Party is why nobody's gonna be able to stop this fucker. When his contract comes up, they'd better practically suck his dick to get him to stay.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2021)

Brock, Cena, or Punk.  Anything else is a disappointment.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

I wonder why this match wasn't the opener. Could've sworn they said it would be, or at least that's why I heard during the buy in. What tf gives?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ahoy mateys. Took me a bit to find a working stream, who won the tag match?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ahoy mateys. Took me a bit to find a working stream, who won the tag match?


I'd say just go to Taima, but the site's fucked atm, due to high traffic.  

Anyway, Bucks retained.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'd say just go to Taima, but the site's fucked atm, due to high traffic.
> 
> Anyway, Bucks retained.


To be expected. I’m assuming Jericho had the match moved ahead so he can get an early start on his Vodka.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Local wrestling company physically _*incapable*_ of telegraphing heel turns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

I dunno what possessed these people to give Jungle Boy an old 70s song for his theme song, but damn if it didn't accelerate his rising stock. Smart shit, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I dunno what possessed these people to give Jungle Boy an old 70s song for his theme song, but damn if it didn't accelerate his rising stock. Smart shit, I wouldn't have bothered.


It was his indies theme and was super over



also if aop show up im cumming my pants


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> It was his indies theme and was super over
> 
> 
> 
> also if aop show up im cumming my pants


No joke?
Well now I'm even more impressed. Memey theme songs of the indie days are typically something that mainstream promotions avoid. Good on them for paying for the rights.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Jungle Boy on his own.... do I smell... odds???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

QT Marshall heel turn on Dustin makes no sense, if he turned on Lee Johnson I could potentially buy that.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Silver vs PAC pint sized mean guy fight is something I didn't know I wanted till just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> QT Marshall heel turn on Dustin makes no sense, if he turned on Lee Johnson I could potentially buy that.


...I feel like an idiot. I completely forgot about that tease. I retract my earlier statement.
Though, yeah, getting mad at Dustin of all people is pretty odd.

Speaking of odd, JR just used the phrase "deadass".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Not a good BR but the right team won.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> QT Marshall heel turn on Dustin makes no sense, if he turned on Lee Johnson I could potentially buy that.


100% thats whats happening

Qt getting replaced by lee since lee is dustins protege

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

"Why the fuck did Rey Fenix lose the ladder match qualifier match??"
"It's not always about the ladder matches, Spida' Man"


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Ready to watch two Japanese woman beat the everloving fuck out of each other, hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

These ladies have chemistry so I’m assuming this will be a great match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

I always respect a wrestler that does mini versions of their finish, Ryo’s finish is a leg drop from the top but then she does variations of smaller ones on the ground. Much better wrestler than she is a character, which seems to be stereotypical for Joshi.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Good match, not great. I expect it will be considered a classic by AEW fans.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ready to watch two Japanese woman beat the everloving fuck out of each other, hope it doesn't disappoint.


Didn't disappoint. Stiff as fuck match.
Shame the crowd just couldn't get into it.

-----

Having trouble figuring out what this post match is supposed to be leading to.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

You have to be on point at all times in AEW. Post match beat downs, backstage beat downs, fan beat downs, wrestlers getting beat down by fans. Most dangerous wrestling promotion of all time.

e: pre match beat downs. Two beat down angles back to back lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Miro looks like such a fucking dork, hard to be excited for new debuts after this debacle.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Miro and Kipp split on the horizon....

EDIT*
Also looks like MJF's gonna pull the trigger soon.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Matt over here aggressively trying to get covid 

---------

@Zhen Chan MJF's words during that promo didn't strike you as ominous? 

EDIT*
This match certainly _is_. There's two people wrestling and everything.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Dope finish, the match was solid.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Painfully average match with a *great* finish.
I feel like that one could've been helped immensely by being 3 or 4 minutes shorter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

They’re really taking the piss with the literal brass ring lmao. It also counts as a red herring for Punk, doesn’t it?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

"I'mma flatten these boys like Lola bunny!"
I wasn't prepared to discover that Caster is a furry today....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

The edgy rap lyrics on a wrestling show are over with me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Castors last like 4 entrances have been fucking hilarious


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

I want Caster to reference Syria do it coward

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Consider me disappointed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Huh, so it was Page. Dope. 

Now let's get this ladder match goin'. Should be great if they go wild.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

NOT THAT WILD, FUCK, PENTA YOU ALMOST BROKE YOUR OWN BACK


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

plz win sky


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Cody I swear to fuck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Botchamania alert


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Damn, that Frog Splash was right on the button.
Reminds me of those clean RVD ones I would hit on HCTP

-----------
*SKY FUCKING DIED*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Triple Rhoades

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Cody showin' Jungle Boy how it's done by overcoming all these *odds*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Cody “the game” Rhodes.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody “the game” Rhodes.


*rrrrrRRRRRRRAPADOOOOOOOO*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Lance fucking Archer is what people want Miro to be.
Good god.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Lance fucking Archer is what people want Miro to be.
> Good god.


You aint wrong


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

*People keep abusing Cody's arm*
I'm fucking dying.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Penta is really out here sandbagging everyone’s moves lmao


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Huh, so I was wrong about Page taking it.
Eh, I'm down for a Sky vs D'Arby feud.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

"Sun was in my eyes" -Cody


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Huh, so I was wrong about Page taking it.
> Eh, I'm down for a Sky vs D'Arby feud.


Darby getting brutalized in the streetfight

coming into the defence fucked up.

Sky mauls him andd complete the heel turn


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

That’s so disappointing


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

"That's... how I roll"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

To the surprise of no one


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Wasn't this homie _just_ on Raw? 
I really don't know how any of this shit works.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Nobody can do a better job of boring me, in that sense he can’t be out worked.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

I've always liked Christian a lot more than most, so I'm happy about the inclusion, but I am a little bewildered as to what his actual role is gonna be in the company.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Someone needs to tell Con that these cinematic type matches don't need commentary. That's one thing WWE undoubtedly has over AEW, not sure how they're aware of that but these guys aren't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I've always liked Christian a lot more than most, so I'm happy about the inclusion, but I am a little bewildered as to what his actual role is gonna be in the company.


Hes gonna be on Elevation to put over young talent

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

This is hilarious and I’m sober, I should’ve drank for this.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Switched to Spanish commentary.
They're chattering too, but at least this way I can pretend I'm watching some sort've seedy feed from a modded antenna TV.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2021)

Ethan Page isn’t the mystery signing, right?  No way Big Show would hype him up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2021)

I knew I smelled a rat


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Jesus, D'Arby, the shit you agree to....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Ethan Page isn’t the mystery signing, right?  No way Big Show would hype him up.


Page was the small reveal, Christian was the “big” reveal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Darby is coming into wed on a strecther


Sky gonna have a 30 sec squash


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darby is coming into wed on a strecther
> 
> 
> Sky gonna have a 30 sec squash


I'd try to 1-up you and say "a body bag", but everyone knows that that is where he stores his strength

-----------------------

Good match. Probably my 3rd favorite "Cinematic" match of the covid era. I don't know how I feel about Sting getting the pin tho....


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay Christian.  I am surprised WWE let him get away.  But Khan and company also overhyped this.  I have already seen Christian in another promotion.  And as much as I like Christian; this is not Brock, Punk, or John Cena level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

It was ok, probably my least favorite of all the cinematic matches. Still funny as all hell and absurd.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Okay Christian.  I am surprised WWE let him get away.


Why? Vince has never in his entire time there seen anything in the dude. I always had it in my head that he could just come and go as he pleased.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It was ok, probably my least favorite of all the cinematic matches. Still funny as all hell and absurd.


...this implies that you liked the Fiend vs Strongman swamp match better and I'm not prepared to accept that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Time for the barbed wire match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...this implies that you liked the Fiend vs Strongman swamp match better and I'm not prepared to accept that.


Good god I didn’t even recall that garbage. I was thinking of Takers, Bray-Cena, and the stadium stampede.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Good god I didn’t even recall that garbage. I was thinking of Takers, Bray-Cena, and the stadium stampede.


Nothing's gonna top the Graveyard match. Perfect storm if there ever was one. Also, I like the idea that Anderson and Gallows canonically died in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

"Bareknuckle fist fights in 40 below"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Moxley saw those sparks and got Vietnam flashbacks.
Don't worry Mox! no TVs to be found, it's just dangerous fireworks!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Nothing's gonna top the Graveyard match. Perfect storm if there ever was one. Also, I like the idea that Anderson and Gallows canonically died in it.


I personally enjoyed the storytelling of the Fiend-Cena match, but I could see why most prefer the graveyard or stampede as those were more direct to the point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m getting ECW vibes from this, in the best way possible.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I personally enjoyed the storytelling of the Fiend-Cena match, but I could see why most prefer the graveyard or stampede as those were more direct to the point.


Also, Cena canonically died in that one as well, which gives it brownie points.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m inclined to agree, however I’d argue that Khan has been thoughtful about who he brings to the roster. It is overpacked, that can’t be argued, but he has made it a focus to hire the kind of people that don’t have the balls to standup for themselves so I don’t think he has to worry about ego’s clashing for the foreseeable future.




You were saying?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Aesima said:


> You were saying?


I said Christian was the reveal, what I was disagreeing with was the fact that AEW would ever have a problem with ego’s clashing.




Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m firmly in belief that it’s Christian as you said prior. His personality just fits the AEW soft culture. It could be angle as well because Angle is soft and he’s worn out but they’re promoting the surprise as a talent and the only person I see capable of that is Christian.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Wasn't expecting this match to fuckin' slap as much as it currently is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

30 minutes already...??

EDIT*
Okay, I'm mistaken, they're just anxiety noises


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Didnt expect kenny to bleed this much


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

That was a brilliant fucking spot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Exploding bat made me pop in my living room


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Probably my favorite Omega-Mox match yet. Props to those guys for capturing the nostalgia of ECW (I guess technically it’s FMW or whatever). Pretty cool match. Also if you noticed after the first time Omega hit the exploding ropes, him and MOX were calling it in the ring, so even more props to them.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Somewhat underwhelming finish. 
I guess they're gonna make up for it now via a snuff film.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Somewhat underwhelming finish.
> I guess they're gonna make up for it now via a snuff film.


Real champs murder


Just ask Randy


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

That was the explosion? You could hear laughter amongst the audience.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

THAT was the explosion?

lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Boo, no snuff film
Con cheaped out on the BEEG fireworks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Now I’m getting HIAC 2019 vibes. That has to be AEW’s worst PPV by far, what a let down compared to last years. That shot with Kingston could’ve have been a historical moment in wrestling if the ring wasn’t equipped with sparklers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Seriously were they afraid of setting the ring on fire or something?
The explosions were nowhere near the ring. Either there was a massive dud somewhere or they massively overestimated the visual scope of the stuff they had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Seriously were they afraid of setting the ring on fire or something?
> The explosions were nowhere near the ring. Either there was a massive dud somewhere or they massively overestimated the visual scope of the stuff they had.


They had the ringside “audience” backed up like 10 feet from the guardrail, I’m assuming the explosion was a dud.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Well, as story is only as good as its ending. Kenny/Mox was MotN until the premature ejaculation of a finish which brought the whole thing down. Friendship ended with Barbed Wires, now Brian Cage's Lucha Underground fever dream is my new best friend.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They had the ringside “audience” backed up like 10 feet from the guardrail, I’m assuming the explosion was a dud.


If that's true, punching the air doesn't even _describe_ what Con's doing right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2021)

AEW Sprinkler every wed night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2021)

Moxley is a wonderful human being and his bloodline will survive the winter


----------



## melonsoda20 (Mar 8, 2021)

Wtf was that "explosion"


----------



## Aesima (Mar 8, 2021)

Not surprised con is a over hype man, but tbh I like Christian, loved his TNA run, and if were gonna get that out of him  instead of just moping around like he was in WWE, then I'm ok with it, teach these scrubs how to cut a promo ffs.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2021)

Christian's best shit was with TNA. This will be a good last run for him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2021)

Christians last run is for more money than hes ever made before, main eventing house shows on youtube with no travel requirement


Who foresaw this


----------



## Shirker (Mar 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Christians last run is for more money than hes ever made before*, main eventing house shows on youtube with no travel requirement
> 
> 
> Who foresaw this


.....wait... really?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2021)

Shirker said:


> .....wait... really?


Yes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2021)

People out for keith mitchells blood


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Christian in all technicality is a solid pick up for the company as the guy is a very competent work, but as a big sign sadly he is not.

Saw how the main event ended, holy shit they are going to be panned for a while.  They should have had a contingency plan set for something like this, they pretty much gift wrapped Cornette the ammunition on shitting on the company more.  His podcast review for this match will be entertaining to listen when it comes out though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Also I watched the buy in.  Was very surprised they brought Maki Itoh along with Ryo.  Khan and co must see something special in her to bring her back despite the first round loss..  Well should be very interesting to see her style clash with the other female roster.  And for a heel she was getting a decent face pop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2021)

About to see the AEW maint event. For me, it's basically the pre-show for Corny's podcast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2021)

Is JR dying?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is JR dying?


hes old... so yes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 8, 2021)

That was some bitch ass pyro. Eddie Kingston literally dying from something Oldberg walks through during his entrance is fucking embarrassing. 



I dont understand the pyro in these matches. Barbed wire is brutal enough, and all the spots involved the barbed wire more than the pyro. There was also a huge ass gap between the ring and the pyro. Funk vs Sabu was much better and more brutal than this was.



Likewise, Taker vs Kane in the inferno match was also more dangerous and tense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

I feel sorry for Kingston, he came out to become this guy.


Hopefully when he wakes up in his next life he's not situated with a horrid bitch.


Raw is Recap peoples.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel sorry for Kingston, he came out to become this guy.
> 
> 
> Hopefully when he wakes up in his next life he's not situated with a horrid bitch.
> ...



When isn't raw a recap or just people talking about the next PPV.

If Raw/Smackdown were an anime it would be DBZ where 90% of it is recaps or powering up and the 1 episode of anything happening are the PPVs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> When isn't raw a recap or just people talking about the next PPV.
> 
> If Raw/Smackdown were an anime it would be DBZ where 90% of it is recaps or powering up and the 1 episode of anything happening are the PPVs


No my friend, DBZ had more entertaining episode than RAW.  RAW is GT.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> No my friend, DBZ had more entertaining episode than RAW.  RAW is GT.



Now now let's not say things we can't take back by insulting GT.  Even that got better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Now now let's not say things we can't take back by insulting GT.  Even that got better.



My apologies.  RAW is ex-arms.   And that's as low as I can go without going into the Korean knock offs, the ones from the 80's and 90's with suspect animation and fly by night voice acting.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

Doesn't know what ex-arms is xD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Doesn't know what ex-arms is xD


A CGI anime of the "highest" quality.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Also enjoyed the McIntyre/Sheamus No DQ match but was not that much of a fan of the double KO finish.  


Hmm, how much does the MK breaker Kofi is wearing cost or is that part of the costume and WWE got permission to use the logo.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> A CGI anime of the "highest" quality.



*thread bans you for not leaving me in ignorance*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> *thread bans you for not leaving me in ignorance*



I'm sorry.  Just trying to make people aware of such travesties so they will not be repeated in the future.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm sorry.  Just trying to make people aware of such travesties so they will not be repeated in the future.



ok you're let off with just a verbal warning that will not be on your record.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 8, 2021)

international womens day, no women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

The fuck..... Naomi coming out as Mysterio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2021)

Well I'm at wits end with this shit.  Nia the Hutt has found her Reginal Crumb................



Placid away!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2021)

Orton is secretly a scout for AEW


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> My apologies.  RAW is ex-arms. And that's as low as I can go without going into the Korean knock offs, the ones from the 80's and 90's with suspect animation and fly by night voice acting.


I think the resurrection of F arc's tv version in db super is a good equivalent for raw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2021)

I've still not seen anything related to super.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Mar 9, 2021)

It's been a day and I still haven't gotten over the "explosion", how the fuck would Eddie even recover from this? Telling the crowd that he passes out from the sound of the explosion would make him look like a joke.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Mar 9, 2021)

Wtf was that Shane promo? Was he on drugs or something?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2021)

melonsoda20 said:


> Wtf was that Shane promo? Was he on drugs or something?


Reportedly was done by design.  They are wanting to make Shane less tolerable in this feud with Strowman thus the incoherent rambling.  In other words it's the Shane-Miz feud all over again but condenced for Mania.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2021)

melonsoda20 said:


> It's been a day and I still haven't gotten over the "explosion", how the fuck would Eddie even recover from this? Telling the crowd that he passes out from the sound of the explosion would make him look like a joke.


Pretty confident Eddie will be fine. The guy's great enough on the mic to get his heat back, the audience isn't gonna hold it against him and we don't have to worry about stuff like him being booked like a goof from now on. Con isn't gonna give him a forced gimmick where loud noises scare him now because he thinks it's funny.

As for how they'll explain the sell, I'm at a loss. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they just ignored it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I've still not seen anything related to super.


The Broly movie is a spectacle but the dbs tv series was pretty subpar excluding a few episodes near the end.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 9, 2021)

I saw a little bit of RAW yesterday.

That guy who wrestles barefoot should just wear shoes. It's an interesting concept, but i don't think it blends well with the show.

I thought a lot of the scripts were pointless. They would just be better off doing pre and post fight shows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2021)

melonsoda20 said:


> It's been a day and I still haven't gotten over the "explosion", how the fuck would Eddie even recover from this? Telling the crowd that he passes out from the sound of the explosion would make him look like a joke.





Shirker said:


> Pretty confident Eddie will be fine. The guy's great enough on the mic to get his heat back, the audience isn't gonna hold it against him and we don't have to worry about stuff like him being booked like a goof from now on. Con isn't gonna give him a forced gimmick where loud noises scare him now because he thinks it's funny.
> 
> As for how they'll explain the sell, I'm at a loss. Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they just ignored it.


At the media scrum, Khan has used the kayfabe explanation of Kenny and Callis designing the ring and being terrible engineers. Khan has cited the crayon drawing that Kenny posted on Instagram a day or two prior, as evidence for Kenny being incompetent. That’s right, because of the technical failure on Khans end, he’s relegated his world champion and top heel as incompetent.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> At the media scrum, Khan has used the kayfabe explanation of Kenny and Callis designing the ring and being terrible engineers. Khan has cited the crayon drawing that Kenny posted on Instagram a day or two prior, as evidence for Kenny being incompetent. That’s right, because of the technical failure on Khans end, he’s relegated his world champion and top heel as incompetent.


Oh I know, I was referring to Eddie specifically. The bomb stuff itself is stupid easy to explain since the match was Omega's idea in the first place. Heck, he was seen building parts of it. But there's no way to handwave away Kingston being PTSD triggered by a firecracker a mile away from him.

Also, Omega's a heel, so the dud is consistant with his character, for better or worse. I got no problem believing he's not a electrical engineer or that his arrogance and Callis's whispering had him believing he could totally be one if he tried. Dude convinced himself he sunk a golfball he clearly missed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Oh I know, I was referring to Eddie specifically. But there's no way to handwave away Kingston being PTSD triggered by a firecracker a mile away from him.


I see and I agree.


Shirker said:


> Also, Omega's a heel, so the dud is consistant with his character, for better or worse. I got no problem believing he's not a electrical engineer or that his arrogance and Callis's whispering had him believing he could totally be one if he tried. Dude convinced himself he sunk a golfball he clearly missed.


This doesn’t work in 2021. All of AEW’s fans are smarks that watch shoot interviews and listen to out of kayfabe podcasts.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 9, 2021)

Well then by the same token him looking incompetent doesn't really matter much.

Honestly as far as Con is concerned, him justifying the screwup by placing it on the Omega character is basic on-the-fly stuff that comes with wrestling. I'm more annoyed by the whole "did you expect us to kill them?" thing he pulled immediately after it happened. I'm gonna assume he was joking, but stuff like that exemplifies that for all his qualities, one his worst ones is that he's still wet-behind-the-ears when it comes to PR. One of the columnists on the Observer site even said that he handled it worse than Dana White would have. _Dana White_. 

Hopefully all of this a lesson for the guy to learn the ropes a bit more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Well then by the same token him looking incompetent doesn't really matter much.
> 
> Honestly as far as Con is concerned, him justifying the screwup by placing it on the Omega character is basic on-the-fly stuff that comes with wrestling.


As a storyline, touché. However from a creative standpoint that’s pretty bad. When backed into a corner his first instinct is to put one of his characters under the bus. The optics are bad.


Shirker said:


> I'm more annoyed by the whole "did you expect us to kill them?" thing he pulled immediately after it happened. I'm gonna assume he was joking, but stuff like that exemplifies that for all his qualities, one his worst ones is that he's still wet-behind-the-ears when it comes to PR. One of the columnists on the Observer site even said that he handled it worse than Dana White would have. _Dana White_.
> 
> Hopefully all of this a lesson for the guy to learn the ropes a bit more.


I agree. I believe his arrogance has grown a lot over the past year or so and that played a role as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2021)

Molly is in the 2021 WWE HoF (I actually forgot they were doing it this year and not just carrying over the 2020)


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2021)

I always wondered if they would run out of people to put into the HoF


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I always wondered if they would run out of people to put into the HoF



They still have the other Hollys


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2021)

lol!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Show's on. Really curious about the plan of attack tonight.

But in the meantime, we're starting of with a Matt vs Fenix match, y'know, as an apology.  Should be lit.

EDIT*
Matt & Fenix killin' themselves to have a better match than 80% of the PPV in an empty arena. A'ight guys, I see you.

EDIT**
Kinda want Mox and Kingston to go on a long journey to the tag titles now....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

Kingston mox for tag champs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

i like how 3 hours of raw got less then a page of comments


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kingston mox for tag champs



TNA died so that Con could live. A lot of people on the internet are satisfied with the explanation simply because shitting on Impact is still funny.



Zhen Chan said:


> i like how 3 hours of raw got less then a page of comments



I mean....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Penta is based
Also I like whats-his-name being Penta's translator (I hate that I can't remember his name, because I like him a lot). It's still another case of an AEW heel turn that came out of fucking nowhere, but the pros outweigh the cons in this instance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> TNA died so that Con could live. A lot of people on the internet are satisfied with the explanation simply because shitting on Impact is still funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean....


Just caught the promo.  Man Impact.

So Penta now feuding with Cody and Half a Friend vs Miro for the rematch...... just because.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Penta is based
> Also I like whats-his-name being Penta's translator (I hate that I can't remember his name, because I like him a lot). It's still another case of an AEW heel turn that came out of fucking nowhere, but the pros outweigh the cons in this instance.



Anyone remember when Cody teased going full heel, what happen to that?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just caught the promo. Man Impact.
> 
> So Penta now feuding with Cody and Half a Friend vs Miro for the rematch...... just because.


>Miro finally looks like a sociopathic killing machine at the PPV
>Best Friends suggest a rematch with a stip that guarantees they get their heat back

Barnoshev must be an asshole, because nobody seems to like him....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

The hell, Archer now feuding with Sting.  They want death on their hands now.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anyone remember when Cody teased going full heel, what happen to that?


It's still going as far as I'm concerned.
Cody's too much of a smiley douche for him to remain babyface forever. I'm guessing they're just waiting for the right time to drop the ball

------------------

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON WITH THE AUDIO, WHY IS THERE A BASKETBALL GAME HAPPENING IN MY EAR?!?!?1?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Holy shit, somebody fire the guy from audio.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, somebody fire the guy from audio.


Apparently TNT is shitting the fucking bed.
Taima chat says the FITE TV stream is fine.

Fuck's sake....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

fucking tnt playing basketball


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Apparently TNT is shitting the fucking bed.
> Taima chat says the FITE TV stream is fine.
> 
> Fuck's sake....


TNT saw the ending to the PPV and decided to get in on the fun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> fucking tnt playing basketball


-AEW embarrasses themselves by poorly planning a bomb explosion
-TNT pulls an Adam Sandler and pisses themselves to help AEW feel less alone.
-TNT aren't aware that 90% of the people watching aren't gonna be aware that the audio issues are TNT's fault

Swing and a miss, bois

------------

*THE COMMERCIAL ENDED AND IT'S STILL FUCKING GOING*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

So what game are we listening to anyway?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Switching to Taima.TV, they got the FITE stream going.

EDIT*
They fixed it finally. How the hell does that even happen, ya'll have been doing this shit for years, fuck....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Haven't seen the Razor's Edge done in a while.  And thank goodness the audio is fixed...... now fire the ass hat from audio.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Poor Christian, promo time take and given to Omega.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

So Don and Omega confirm that they actually did want to murder Mox.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Well that's going to piss off some people.  "69 me Don"


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

KEEP OMEGA OFF THE FUCKEN MIC.. what the fuck was that?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Two nights and no mic time for Christian but a chance at the belt.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Two nights and no mic time for Christian but a chance at the belt.


Making sure you don't make it clear how shit your world champion is on the mic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

I don't care how it makes me sound. They pulled that off beautifully. By the end of that I wanted Eddie and Mox to kick the everloving shit out of these guys.

The only thing I would've changed is that I would've had the Good Brother get taken out off screen and then when Christian came out, he, Mox and Eddie surround Omega after which they either lynch him or he runs off. As it stands, Cage coming out and everyone else disappearing kinda pushes Mox and Eddie off to the side.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

The fuck am I watching.  Maki sing while her team is getting beat up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

I fucking love Maki Itoh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

LMFAO MAK8


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck am I watching.  Maki sing while her team is getting beat up.


The show must go on, Placid. These bitches get aid *after* the concert is over, not before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

So this is what the AEW women's division has become..


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2021)

I just want to say that there shouldn’t be an nxt women’s tag championship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

Thunder Rosa carrying this shit show of a match.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I just want to say that there shouldn’t be an nxt women’s tag championship.


Agreed. The WWE Women's tag belts are alread the NXT Women's tag belts.

It's a shame. I was really hoping that they'd make those titles the crossbrand, workhorse belts that they promised. They kinda sorta did, but in the bare minimum sense. Now with these new belts it's never gonna be a reality ever again.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

In other news, Rosa just dropped Itoh _RIGHT ON HER GAHDAMN MOTHERFUCKING HEAD, KRIPES_


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Well damn, Itoh was just killed in the middle of the ring.  Well Baker getting revenge for Maki..... doesn't that make her a face.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2021)

WWE uses belts as props.  It’s an easy way to give wrestlers something to do.  This wrestler chases that belt.  Another wrestler chases another belt.  It’s a prop that saves them from being creative.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Money Matt declaring war on Dark Order.  I have a bad feeling for Negative One.   If Impact can run over a child then what can this promotion do.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

Darby bwtter be fucked up


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE uses belts as props.  It’s an easy way to give wrestlers something to do.  This wrestler chases that belt.  Another wrestler chases another belt.  It’s a prop that saves them from being creative.



Yeah.... Has been for a while.
To be fair, that's the case to an extent for a lot of promotions. In a way that's kinda why titles even exist. I just wish it didn't feel like the *only* means by which big programs happen.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

lmao look at scorpio sky's size compared to Darby, how are you gonna sell me this match.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darby bwtter be fucked up


D'Arby showing no visible signs of being fucked up because fucked up is his natural state.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> D'Arby showing no visible signs of being fucked up because fucked up is his natural state.


I was expecting darby to be hurt and sky to get a easy win


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darby bwtter be fucked up





Shirker said:


> D'Arby showing no visible signs of being fucked up because fucked up is his natural state.



AEW confirmed part of the Dragon Ball universe with sensu beans healing all injuries.  Soon the power scaling will become a problem.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I was expecting darby to be hurt and sky to get a easy win


That would've been a good way to jump start this weird heel turn he's in the middle of right now.
There's a case to be made for not hot-potato'ing the belt I guess, but it's the TV title and, there's no harm in doing an easy drop once or twice.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW confirmed part of the Dragon Ball universe with sensu beans healing all injuries. Soon the power scaling will become a problem.



Can't wait for Cody Black. 
He's already halfway there, what with his wife and kid.

EDIT*
This match started out a'ight, but it's turning into a pretty good one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

D'arby pulls out the win but damn the guy is a mad man.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

Im upset


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

That "is this fucker serious?" look on Sky's face after D'Arby patted him on the back.

I _felt_ that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

Match went on for too long if it was gonna end up like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok, time to see who will be backstabbing who tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

SAMMYYYYYY


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

FRIENDSHIP CONQUERS ALL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

chris learned from the festival of friendship


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

MJF doesn't need a faction...AEW DOESNT NEED ANYMORE FACTIONS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2021)

Wait, Inner Circle now faces and MJF now leading his own stable.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2021)

Wardlow makes 5

Hes turning babyface soon


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> FRIENDSHIP CONQUERS ALL!



But it doesn't conquer the coniving ways of Maxwell Jacob Friedman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

A pretty standard episode. Embarrassing audio issues aside, I think they managed to roll into the harsh fall that was the ending of the PPV nicely.

The only thing that really bothers me is that the MJF faction feels somewhat random, with the only link between them being that all of its members (save, maybe Spears I guess) live by the oldhead philosophy of wrestling. I'm curious to see how they justify this team being together.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2021)

It seems like women’s wrestling is really cold right now.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 10, 2021)

- Audio issues on tnt end, someone fell asleep on the job considering how long this issue lasted lmao.
- The Bomb dud explanation was ok up until Kenny got ahold of a mic, then it was the drizzling shits.
- women's division needs a revamp, adding joshis won't improve your trash booking Kenny.
+Penta vs Cody altercation was actually good, at least Cody got something to do for a bit.
-Darby match dragged a bit, too many false finishes for my taste.
- What is the point of having Christian even show up if all you're gonna have him do is hand gestures and stare downs, I feel bad for this man, he deserved better.
- The Inner Circle is face now? MJF with a New faction? what a cluster fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It seems like women’s wrestling is really cold right now.



Not from lack of trying, mind. NXT had a tag tourney a bit back and are currently doing the tag belt thing. AEW had a women's belt tourney and Britt and Rosa are main eventing next week.

Unfortunately, simply spamming TV time does not an over faction make. And what stinks worse about it is I'm not really sure what to do to help matters.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2021)

I am glad that they are giving Belair a chance.  But we honestly don’t know how a live Smackdown crowd would treat her.

her best bet is that she is a heel again when the crowds come back.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2021)

Molly Holly getting into the hall of fame cheapens the hall of fame.  It makes it the hall of very good.  And it also guarantees about 15 other women that they will deserve enshrinement in the future.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2021)

I heard  PEOPLE POWER is back in WWE management.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I heard  PEOPLE POWER is back in WWE management.



Yeah heard Johny Ace was placed in a higher postion.  Didn't he marry the Bellas's mother.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I heard  PEOPLE POWER is back in WWE management.



Yup he's back as head of talent relations in WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2021)

Literally no fucks given.   Whether if her team is down three on two to twenty on two, you get your show first dammit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2021)

Andrade wants out it seems


----------



## Aesima (Mar 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Andrade wants out it seems


He's been wanting out, considering he's telling his boys to avoid signing to WWE. I don't blame him.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2021)

Aesima said:


> He's been wanting out, considering he's telling his boys to avoid signing to WWE. I don't blame him.



I wonder if Charlotte will be punis....

Of course she won't.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if Charlotte will be punis....
> 
> Of course she won't.


Charlottes reign will only be 18 days instead of 21 days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aesima (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 12, 2021)

Zelina Vega has reportedly signed with AEW


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Zelina Vega has reportedly signed with AEW


Mostly better than what they have.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Zelina Vega has reportedly signed with AEW


The less Joshi trash the better, but this roster is super bloated now holy shit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2021)

Fuck. Im into suga momma nia


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Charlottes reign will only be 18 days instead of 21 days






Nemesis said:


> Zelina Vega has reportedly signed with AEW





Rukia said:


> Mostly better than what they have.


Is that so?
iirc, I remember them deciding to have her wrestle rather than follow Almas around and I remember it not being well recieved

Has she gotten better in the last couple years? Or am I just misremembering?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Is that so?
> iirc, I remember them deciding to have her wrestle rather than follow Almas around and I remember it not being well recieved
> 
> Has she gotten better in the last couple years? Or am I just misremembering?


Shes hella out of practice


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes hella out of practice


Thoughts and prayers to the homie QT Marshall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Zelina Vega has reportedly signed with AEW


She could work wonders if she is brought in as a mouth piece to some of the talen that are good in the ring but weaker in the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Literally no fucks given.   Whether if her team is down three on two to twenty on two, you get your show first dammit.



Is it true she gives golden showers? My friend is asking for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

Hol' the fook up. Andrade is hooking up with Charlotte? 

*'members Charlotte nudes*
Andrade my boy. Da faq have you tangled yourself into?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2021)

Tessa’s inactivity surprises me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 13, 2021)

I’ve been meaning to watch the show, I heard the horseman angle was good. But in the meantime Cornette is going off and it’s just so much more entertaining.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Tessa’s inactivity surprises me.


Isn't she still in trouble or something?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’ve been meaning to watch the show, I heard the horseman angle was good. But in the meantime Cornette is going off and it’s just so much more entertaining.


I try to get into AEW.  I have all but given up on WWE now.  But I still can’t do it.  Wrestling just might not be for me anymore?  Anime is still cool.  But wrestling is too childish.  Lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I try to get into AEW.  I have all but given up on WWE now.  But I still can’t do it.  Wrestling just might not be for me anymore?  Anime is still cool.  But wrestling is too childish.  Lmao.


I find it’s the occasional high peak and oftentimes low valleys. I’m stuck in the sunken cost fallacy at the moment, so I feel the need to keep up even if it’s just to have an understanding of what Cornette and the other podcasts are talking about


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2021)

I will listen to podcasts sometimes; particularly when I am driving.  Especially Cornette or Solomonster.  I still like to hear about the dumb shit that is taking place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

AEW lacks star power. Not cuz of the wrestlers themselves, but cuz AEW doesn't promote itself that way in terms of booking and presentation. You need bigger than life personas in your wrasslin company, and build down from there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it true she gives golden showers? My friend is asking for me.


Wouldn't know.  For some reason she claims she is the Diety of Shit in response to a Cornette tweet declaring her the Diety of Shit.......... Twitter just needs to stop.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't know.  For some reason she claims she is the Diety of Shit in response to a Cornette tweet declaring her the Diety of Shit.......... Twitter just needs to stop.



I knew Corny was a sleazy perv. Didn't think he was into SCAT tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’ve been meaning to watch the show, I heard the horseman angle was good. But in the meantime Cornette is going off and it’s just so much more entertaining.



Real curious to see how Cornette reviews this one.  He's been calm and collective in his past reviews but I think he goes back to rants and ravings with this one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2021)

It seems like Miro is mad about something Cornette said about Penelope Ford.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

Who knew Cornette was AEW's omnipotent top heel?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2021)

Miro needs to not work himself into a shoot.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Who knew Cornette was AEW's omnipotent top heel?



For better or worse he's done a solid job at solidifying the company's cult of personality status among its fanbase. Few things are a better motivator than spite, and all that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2021)

Quick question but anybody here watching the AEW Youtube show this coming Monday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Miro needs to not work himself into a shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> For better or worse he's done a solid job at solidifying the company's cult of personality status among its fanbase. Few things are a better motivator than spite, and all that.



The Wednesday Night Wars  

inb4 theories of it being a work to plug both the show and the podcast. 



PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question but anybody here watching the AEW Youtube show this coming Monday?



Is it gonna have subtitles? Cuz The Big Slow is on commentary.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it gonna have subtitles? Cuz The Big Slow is on commentary.


It should, it's not like they are being funded by a company that would do the amateurish action of fucking up an audio que and play a basketball game during the show's  broadcast........oh wait. 

Joking aside kind of curious to see Paul White on color commentary and how that goes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question but anybody here watching the AEW Youtube show this coming Monday?


I will give it a shot, but probably fall off eventually as is usually the case with new TV show commitments that cut into my sleeping time.

I am interested in the concept tho. One of the things AEW as a whole promised before its airing is peeks at cool wrestlers from other promotions, indy or otherwise. That fell through, but if Elevation makes good on that promise, I may stick around.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> The Wednesday Night Wars
> 
> inb4 theories of it being a work to plug both the show and the podcast.



I mean... I haven't _not_ thought about it.

Dude's one of those guys that's always working. Like Jericho. It's super _unlikely_ that it's some dumb game of 5D chess... but it wouldn't shock me or anything is all i'm saying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Joking aside kind of curious to see Paul White on color commentary and how that goes.



It's gonna sound exactly like the detox guy from Rick and Morty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> inb4 theories of it being a work to plug both the show and the podcast.


In the future this will be an urban legend along the lines of the screw job being a work. Depending on what Cornette says when the NDA expires, it could propel this theory even further.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2021)

Welp.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Reading reports TNT was not too impressed with Maki Itoh singing her entrance this past Wed.. Like they have the right to complain after the audio snafu that occurred the same night.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2021)

It’s true though that TNT can easily change their minds about wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

I was expecting TNT to raise an eyebrow towards Omega's 69 comment than not being impressed by Itoh's singing to the ring.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Reading reports TNT was not too impressed with Maki Itoh singing her entrance this past Wed.. Like they have the right to complain after the audio snafu that occurred the same night.



Wouldn't be surprised if they saw Jim's comment .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

So tonight I will be checking out the YouTube show AEW is doing.  Don't know if I will stick around for RAW though.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2021)

I'll try to catch moments.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Reading reports TNT was not too impressed with Maki Itoh singing her entrance this past Wed.. Like they have the right to complain after the audio snafu that occurred the same night.


They probably bamboozled the audio as a slap on the wrist for AEW allowing that nonsense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well AEW Youtube show on now.  First match Jungle Boy vs jobber.  Wight doing a decent job so far on commentary, little slip at the start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Is it nerves because Limelight has been a bit sloppy on some spots.

Anyway, submission win for Jungle Boy.


Up next is Miro/Kip vs jobbers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well Miro was pissed during that match.  Probably imagine Cornette when throwing those guys around.  Anyway Miro/Kip win.

Next up Swole vs Skyler.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It’s true though that TNT can easily change their minds about wrestling.


This is also true. Tho being a channel whose foundation is based on airing Ready Player One over and over should give some form of pause before any mind changing takes place.

TV exects should keep a close eye on their priorities....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

That fucking finisher.  Well a Swole win.


The fuck is this?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

Seeing Marko reminds me, I'm liking Jungle Boy's new "Remastered" ring entrance theme. I love the use of the song but if I had one criticism of it, it's that the mastering was far too low key to hype a potential crowd as much as it could.

The added guitar and drums give it oomph. I can see a crowd popping like crazy hearing that opening chord.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

Jesus christ that backbreaker on Marko. Tossed him like a literal ragdoll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well QT wins after allowing Marko some offense.  



Shirker said:


> Seeing Marko reminds me, I'm liking Jungle Boy's new "Remastered" ring entrance theme. I love the use of the song but if I had one criticism of it, it's that the mastering was far too low key to hype a potential crowd as much as it could.
> 
> The added guitar and drums give it oomph. I can see a crowd popping like crazy hearing that opening chord.


Isn't that how Tarzan's Boy starts with the guitar cord and drum rift.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well QT wins after allowing Marko some offense.
> 
> 
> Isn't that how Tarzan's Boy starts with the guitar cord and drum rift.



It does but from the sound of it, they either overlayed a new guitar and drum track over it, or someone gave them the master and they just made those tracks way louder.

----------

In other news, first that Skyler lady in the Swole match, and now Tai Conti.

There's a joke about the name "Elevation" in there somewhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

I take it Conte is now with the Dark Order to fill for Anna Jay.  Probably form a tag team when she returns from injury. 

Also someone protect Negative One, Money Hardy has vowed to take revenge on the Dark Order and there is no telling how the child will be deleted.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It does but from the sound of it, they either overlayed a new guitar and drum track over it, or someone gave them the master and they just made those tracks way louder.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Honestly when I hear of Elevation being used I think of this.


Anyway, Conti wins with the hammerlock DDT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

That woman Vox should be signed, she made all of Conti’s shit look good, meanwhile Conti’s “selling” made Vox’s offense look like shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

So the Sydel bros win their match.  

Now a Hobbs and Hook promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

The hell does that mean...."straight out of your mama's kitchen"......... my mom chases me out of her kitchen because I would constantly raid the pantry.  Didn't see a woman of that stature there.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

Danny Jordan's gimmick is that she's in highschool. Lovin' the subtle Marty Scrull tease from Tony Con. Might bloat the roster even more tho....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

That was a botchfest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well thank you Kenny for shitting on the win loss records.  And now for some reason Matt Sydle has a shot at Omega if he beats Nakasawa.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

"Doin' ya mom! Doi-Doin' ya mom"
 -Max Caster, apparently


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Caster is low key improving faster than anyone else on AEW atm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

That was a fun match to watch.  That ropedrop looked painful but the match was fun to watch.


Monstrosity in the ring for reasons.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Abandon has the figure of pudding that has been left out too long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

The blonde looks familiar, who is she.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

Hobbs and Hook are the physical manifestation of someone explaining Shady Aftermath in the mid 2000s to their grandmother.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Hobbs wins but Cutler got some good offense in.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hobbs boots and knee pad contraption make his twig legs standout, he should just wear those tiny boots like Taz used to wear and not be so obvious about the insecurity. Either way I’d like to see what him and Hook could do on a tag run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

So Delmonte put the rookie through her paces.

Eight man tag next.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

These guys look “high school gym” as fuck lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well that's a win for the Money Matt faction. 

Now we are getting Matt Sydel vs Nakasawa because they need a recognizable face to take on Omega later on.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nakazawa has to be a DDT legend?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

A child watching this would ask: Mommy, why is the Best Buy guy beating up a small man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Tony “I’ll never be an on screen character” Khan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Tony “I’ll never be an on screen character” Khan



At least he's not Dixie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Well Maki Itoh vs Riho on now....... and this was not offered on live TV.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

"I'M NOT DOING THIS!"
"Then you shouldn't've said it"
Con completely bewildered by the fact that heels lie. Pray for him.

Looking forward to the Sydel/Omega match. They'll tear it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> At least he's not Dixie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Why do I have this sinking feeling that her stupid headbutt she always attempts is going to be getting people's elbow kinds of pops from the crowd when they come back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Riho always delivers


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I have this sinking feeling that her stupid headbutt she always attempts is going to be getting people's elbow kinds of pops from the crowd when they come back.


Because the world of wrestling is incredibly memetic.

-----------------

Well, I enjoyed myself, but ultimately that show is just literally Dark. I can't see myself following it, but if their episodes are at 6 instead of 7 like it was tonight, I can probably turn it on as I'm getting ready for bed or something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 15, 2021)

Wasn’t a bad show, seemed like they showcased talent that was much less offensive than what’s featured on dark. I’m a little disappointed it’s the same formula of established talent vs jobbers though. I didn’t know the card so I assumed it was going to be higher tier talent vs underused talent but that wasn’t the case. I probably won’t watch it live unless there’s nothing to do but I’ll give it a shot unlike dark which I haven’t touched in a couple months or so.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2021)

Show was an ok watch.  Might switch back and forth with RAW but might just stick to the highlights and just watch the Wed show whole and probably Tues when NXT moves to it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 15, 2021)

Nikelodeon slime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2021)

Well looks like Maki Itoh is headed back to Japan.   Welp her tenure here will certainly be remembered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2021)

WWE has completely lost it.  They are just announcing Wrestlemania matches without putting any work in.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE has completely lost it.  They are just announcing Wrestlemania matches without putting any work in.


They have 6 mania story lines but 14 match slots

Roman edge
Drew shemua Bobby
Bianca sasha
Randy fiend
Whatever the fuck charlotee does
shane bruan


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2021)

They swapped the tag titles last night.  And they have two guys that have never tagged before the title match at Wrestlemania.  And does AJ even have heat with New Day???  Where did this match come from???


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 16, 2021)

Skip to around the 15 minute time stamp, he eviscerated Penelope.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Skip to around the 15 minute time stamp, he eviscerated Penelope.



Yeah I was about to post this.  Holy shit, this is what happens when you call out Cornette, you get character assassinated for about an hour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2021)

One of the best burials ever.  Nose would be jealous.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2021)

Rusev > Miro


----------



## Rukia (Mar 16, 2021)

I do like that Braun got humiliated!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2021)

Going to have to post laster on the hightlights, have the nephew here and he wants Youtube instead of AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I do like that Braun got humiliated!



Roman was right.  Braun is nothing without Roman carrying him through that feud.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2021)

eh it just feels over the top to me in general. but maybe im criticizing too harshly.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2021)

Been watching AEW for the past hour and a half, but had to watch it on DVR delay due to obligations. Some quick thoughts

  -Cody/Penta was a solid match with a shit finish. WWE tier practically. Dunno how someone gets a fluke rollup pin with a fucked up arm that was damaged mere fuckin' _seconds_ ago, but Cody found a way.
  -MJF continues to solo. That whole promo took me back in time. Looking forward to this team. Hope Spears can finally do something worthwhile
  -Christian, at least on the mic, has still fukin' got it. I hope his attempt to cement his legacy bears fruit.
  -Mox/Kingston had a great fuckin' promo followed by a really solid old school tag team match. Lot of moving parts to that finish. Looking forward to how it pans out.
  -Sting and D'Arby promo was a'ight. Like the Good Brothers finish, there were a lot of moving parts, but I'm compelled to see all of them. Well... maybe not so muh Lance vs Sting, but the stuff with D'Arby himself and team FTW is promising
  -Looking forward to this inevitable Miro turn. Should be lit. Also like the more serious tone of his promo with Kipp. Kipp and Ford as a babyface couple should be interesting.

Overall, an enjoyable show that did a good job of building a bunch of stuff up. Anyway, now I'm caught up to Rosa/Baker. I heard this match got a standing ovation or some shit. Hope it lives up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2021)

Welp, I know where the ovation came from now.

We got fuckin' color, my niqqas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2021)

Fucking  mad women.  Holy shit.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 17, 2021)

Gets nose broken and grins it off.
Gets leg broken and just keeps cutting promos and teasing a program with Swole
Blades, takes ladder bumps, table bumps and tack bumps and does it all with a smile.

Britt is a tough ass bitch.

Match of the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Gets nose broken and grins it off.
> Gets leg broken and just keeps cutting promos and teasing a program with Swole
> Blades, takes ladder bumps, table bumps and tack bumps and does it all with a smile.
> 
> ...



Why do I have this feeling she is getting the belt placed on her before the year is done.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I have this feeling she is getting the belt placed on her before the year is done.


Idk if its this year but shes definitely getting the strap


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2021)

Ciampa vs Walter feud in nxt will be good.  Also that power bomb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2021)

I'll add this if there are moves that should never be a build-up to a finisher it should be a powerbomb.  Those things when done right look like one of the most devastating moves in wrestling.   If you use the move it should be a finisher or not at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Shirker  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Mar 18, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I'll add this if there are moves that should never be a build-up to a finisher it should be a powerbomb.  Those things when done right look like one of the most devastating moves in wrestling.   If you use the move it should be a finisher or not at all.


Facts.
It's been one of if not my favorite move in wrestling since I was a child. Perfect mix of safe yet destructive af.
...y'know if done right, as you said.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Shirker  !!!


Thanks as always, man.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Facts.
> It's been one of if not my favorite move in wrestling since I was a child. Perfect mix of safe yet destructive af.
> ...y'know if done right, as you said.



It was actually one of the reasons growing up I was a fan of Diesel/Nash.  He had the height to make a simple drop power bomb seem like it would kill you.  Hell, the Last Ride version from Undertaker where he would get that extra height and slam you down was just a thing of beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2021)

Happy Birtthday @Shirker . May RAW never fall into the pitfalls of mediocrity........ oh wait.




Nemesis said:


> It was actually one of the reasons growing up I was a fan of Diesel/Nash.  He had the height to make a simple drop power bomb seem like it would kill you.  Hell, the Last Ride version from Undertaker where he would get that extra height and slam you down was just a thing of beauty.



Nash in his prime had probably one of the more believable powerbombs finishers in the wrestling industry.  Especially when done on the smaller talent such as anyone from the cruiserweights.  Sid I think also had a believable powerbomb finisher as well.  It's that sadly those two had suspect ankles or quads that would put them on the sidelines.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Happy Birtthday @Shirker . May RAW never fall into the pitfalls of mediocrity........ oh wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once you reach a certain height your body will tend to fail on you harder once you get a bit older than if you're shorter.  Was watching a powerbomb compilation just now because of what's being said here and damn I forgot how over Nash was during the Wolfpack era.  More over than Goldberg (They showed him beating Goldberg and everyone was cheering) at the time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 18, 2021)

People paying for Danhousen cameos and sending them to Cornette.  And Cornette actually liking the guy he is willing not to watch any of his matches in order to keep a positive opinion on him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2021)

Hearing the Bischoff is heading for the WWE HOF.  Wonder if Hogan will be doing the induction.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2021)

Interesting to hear how bad the Peacock network is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing the Bischoff is heading for the WWE HOF.  Wonder if Hogan will be doing the induction.


Bischoff said on his podcast he would ask Hogan first to do it.

DDP would probably be #2.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2021)

D.Bry in the HoF it looks like if this is true


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2021)

Danielson did say he was on his last full time WWE run.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 21, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Danielson did say he was on his last full time WWE run.


My man wants to be a full time dad


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 21, 2021)

This is trash


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2021)

I guess it's going to be a firefly funhouse for Randy at mania.  If so then there's likely going to be a Burning in my light part legend killer bit.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> This is trash



lol i was just thinking about tuning in.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2021)

It's Roman vs Bryan right now.  These two together seem to be incapable of having a bad match


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2021)

You know, I really love shows like the broken Skull sessions.  Getting to learn the stories behind the people.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2021)

Oh Andrade got released huh?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2021)

Wasn't there a story a few weeks ago saying he asked for it?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah.  wwe usually holds people hostage though.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2021)

Mania main event being a triple threat now, with each of the contenders at some point having to give up the title for career threatening/ending injuries for Edge and Daniel, and life threatening illness with Roman. 

Vince don't screw it up.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Oh Andrade got released huh?


Me wonders what he said to convince them. Probably something along the lines of "for the last time, I don 't even know who Antonio Com is."


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Me wonders what he said to convince them. Probably something along the lines of "for the last time, I don 't even know who Antonio Com is."



I bet it was more "Look I said I want to leave.  Not myself and Charlotte, she wants to stay!" because Vince doesn't seem to know that GFs/Wives are not extensions of their partners.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 22, 2021)

G1 Andrade is a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2021)

So with Andrade getting his release we will have to wait til June to see where he ends up going to.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So with Andrade getting his release we will have to wait til June to see where he ends up going to.


No non compete

he could show up on dynamite wed

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 22, 2021)

Rhea vs Asuka at mania


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2021)

They have train sounds when Braun runs around the ring now!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Rhea vs Asuka at mania


Right match.

but boy is WWE fucking lazy.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2021)

They adding sound effects to moves........... ok.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2021)

I am down with them calling Braun stupid though tbh.  It’s so true!


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2021)

Should Belair and Banks main event night one?

On one hand.  Their feud absolutely sucks so far.  But you know what, every other feud is bad too.  So they may as well just go with the two.  (That’s my stance.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2021)

9 Days from Tonight


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2021)

Wanna see a drad body?

Drake maverick vs Walter tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2021)

John Silver vs D'arby Allen tonight....... Should be an interesting match up to see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Should Belair and Banks main event night one?
> 
> On one hand.  Their feud absolutely sucks so far.  But you know what, every other feud is bad too.  So they may as well just go with the two.  (That’s my stance.)


No.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Should Belair and Banks main event night one?
> 
> On one hand.  Their feud absolutely sucks so far.  But you know what, every other feud is bad too.  So they may as well just go with the two.  (That’s my stance.)



It's admirable that Banks's husband has gone to social media to try to get his wife's match to main event one of the nights but high chances are both nights will be going to the main brand belts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2021)

There was a time when a case could be made for it main eventing night 1


they have ruined it with this reginald and nia shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2021)

lttp but Bryan vs. Roman was fucking good.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> lttp but Bryan vs. Roman was fucking good.



Roman and Bryan are incapable of having a bad match when in the ring together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 24, 2021)

Cage leaving team Taz


----------



## Rukia (Mar 24, 2021)

I think Daniel Bryan and Roman are the two best in the company.  So put them together; of course it is good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2021)

Will be watching AEW tonight on the repeat on Sling hopefully.  Sorry had to miss last night due to family.  Will give my thoughts on the show later on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2021)

What is this...... I'm all for Cody and his family having sucess but come on there is a limit to vanity projects on can tolerate.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 25, 2021)

Brandi is not even on the Bella's level and that's  a rock bottom low bar.. speaking of which..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Brandi is not even on the Bella's level and that's  a rock bottom low bar.. speaking of which..



How, didn't one of them legit retire due to a cyst being found in her brain just a year or two ago.  And they were the main reason why the Iconics got the women's tag belt in the first place because WWE creative had the dumb idea that a match between those two teams were money.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is this...... I'm all for Cody and his family having sucess but come on there is a limit to vanity projects on can tolerate.



Yeah I'd kinda prefer to see more about other wrestlers. But I get that he's pushing himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2021)

Saw the main event for AEW, dammit did Silver injure himself.  Well he did what he could to work through the injury.  Nice for Sting to acknowledge the guy at the end but have mixed feelings about the all out brawl at the end. 

Also @Raiden is that an atomic G in your avatar.  You ready for G v K next week.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2021)

I watched the Edge/Bryan/Roman stuff on YouTube.  And it was really good!


----------



## Aesima (Mar 27, 2021)

This is the second time Bryan was piped into a mania main event, and this time it wasn't fans demand, it was cause Vince has amped up on constantly changing plans..I wouldn't be surprised if If this turns into a 4 way  with Jey added to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2021)

How is Nikki Cross doing without Alexa Bliss?


----------



## Aesima (Mar 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> How is Nikki Cross doing without Alexa Bliss?


Not even on TV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2021)

Aesima said:


> This is the second time Bryan was piped into a mania main event, and this time it wasn't fans demand, it was cause Vince has amped up on constantly changing plans..I wouldn't be surprised if If this turns into a 4 way  with Jey added to it.



I mean.. it's better than Roman vs Edge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2021)

ngl. I'm happy for Cornette. The bitchy youtuber thing works for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 28, 2021)

Legit very happy for the guy.  Glen Jacobs was given two shit gimmicks in the WWE before being repackage as Kane and the guy pretty much deserves going in the HoF.  Sadly isn't this year going to by virtual and without fanfare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2021)

I am with Shane and Jim.  Braun is a stupid sunnuvabitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Taker helped mold and push Kane so he could push himself and the rivalry to the moon. That rivalry was over as fuck. "Good business for everybody" is a lost art these days. Congrats to Kane, tho I really wish he could give his speech to a crowd. Maybe when the bros of destruction get inducted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

No


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No



At Wrestlemania I'm pretty much expecting them to go full anime on this shit.  The Super sayain power up, the JoJo sound effects, the works.  Because why not, this toon of a show has Bad Bunny in a match, crispy Fiend making his in ring return after channeling his inner Kruger, and chances are Logan Paul might be joining the fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> At Wrestlemania I'm pretty much expecting them to go full anime on this shit.  The Super sayain power up, the JoJo sound effects, the works.  Because why not, this toon of a show has Bad Bunny in a match, crispy Fiend making his in ring return after channeling his inner Kruger, and chances are Logan Paul might be joining the fun.




They even have an evil telekinetic anime waifu going "arararararara"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They even have an evil telekinetic anime waifu going "arararararara"



Well it's been Harley Bliss's best work since being teamed with the Fiend..   I mean look at Asuka, freaking humanoid gremlin.  Ripley, just shows up, points at a sign and gets a title match.  For fuck sakes, I'm pointing at a sign right now.  People are looking at me like I lost my damn mind but I don't care, where is my WM match dammit.   Banks, Belair, Bazzler, Jax, somehow there stories are intertwined with a guy that brings wine to people. Lacey was knocked up, the Omni-Flair is supposedly out filming a remake of a film that starred the Rock, Bagley appears to not have anything at WM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well it's been Harley Bliss's best work since being teamed with the Fiend.. I mean look at Asuka, freaking humanoid gremlin. Ripley, just shows up, points at a sign and gets a title match. For fuck sakes, I'm pointing at a sign right now. People are looking at me like I lost my damn mind but I don't care, where is my WM match dammit. Banks, Belair, Bazzler, Jax, somehow there stories are intertwined with a guy that brings wine to people. Lacey was knocked up, the Omni-Flair is supposedly out filming a remake of a film that starred the Rock, Bagley appears to not have anything at WM.



That's no better or worse than what the men currently have to be fair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's no better or worse than what the men currently have to be fair.



True, normally you would think Orton would say something of this supernatural shit but I think he's at the point of his career where he's just collecting a payday.  Hell he's already signed that fat contract and will be getting overpaid thanks to AEW..  Roman is having a career year par for going heel to the point he's raised the stocks of Jay Uso and Kevin Owens when they deluded with the guy.  The one that surprised me the most was Lashley and his career resurgence with the Hurt Business after that shit storyline with Lana.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> True, normally you would think Orton would say something of this supernatural shit but I think he's at the point of his career where he's just collecting a payday.  Hell he's already signed that fat contract and will be getting overpaid thanks to AEW..  Roman is having a career year par for going heel to the point he's raised the stocks of Jay Uso and Kevin Owens when they deluded with the guy.  The one that surprised me the most was Lashley and his career resurgence with the Hurt Business after that shit storyline with Lana.




Drew, Roman, Bryan, Sami, AJ, and Owens are the best guys WWE got right now. Not including Nakamura after they butchered his character. Rest meh as fuck. Everyone is a "good worker", so nobody can standout in that regard. I really do like Jay after that Roman storyline. And like you said, Orton gives no fucks anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2021)

I hear Ripley vs Asuka turns into a triple threat tonight!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

The meme is lost on me. Are triple threats the new "ONE ON ONE WIT DA UNDATAKA!!!1"?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2021)

So, just found out Orange Cassidy's new theme is "Where is my mind" by the fucking Pixies. 

The early 2000s art of using licensed music as entrance themes or having artists part of major labels make entrance themes is one I sorely missed. Sure I guess you could say it's a bit of an unnecessary expense, but it's a style of presentation that I grew up with and made wrestling feel BIG, as well as introduced me to new music.

Not taking away anything from the work of Jim Johnson or CFO$, it's just the music I ended up being most attached to was the stuff done by the music industry, for better or worse. Entrance music like Metallingus, Cult of Personality, Slow Chemical, The Game, Broken Out in Love, One of a Kind. Opening themes like Beautiful People, Across the Nation, Thorn in Your Eye, Burn it to the Ground. Fond memories of all that stuff, and one of the tiny things that added to WWE programming.

If Con's bringing that back, even just a little, I'm all for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So, just found out Orange Cassidy's new theme is "Where is my mind" by the fucking Pixies.
> 
> The early 2000s art of using licensed music as entrance themes or having artists part of major labels make entrance themes is one I sorely missed. Sure I guess you could say it's a bit of an unnecessary expense, but it's a style of presentation that I grew up with and made wrestling feel BIG, as well as introduced me to new music.
> 
> ...



I get ya, but the best themes, hands down, were composed by Johnston, and were equally fitting and complimented the wrestler's personas:












and so on...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Shelton finally getting his main event push? 

EDIT: guess not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 29, 2021)

Fuck raw

this is bullshit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

They doing Titus dirty for having him be Hogan's "black friend" to clear the latter's name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Riddle is one of the few to benefit from the thigh slap ban since he can just get the slap sound from his bare feet. So now only he can get a nice sound from his kicks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Why does Shane sound like he's about to die from pneumonia?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

oh no. The choo choo sounds didnt go away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Find you someone that lusts over you as much as Jim lusts over Rhea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

I liked Morrison more when he was getting cucked by Batista


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Collect that paycheck Randy


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I get ya, but the best themes, hands down, were composed by Johnston, and were equally fitting and complimented the wrestler's personas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim is legendary status, I've just not got as much emotional attachment to his stuff as the stuff I've named since I only really got into wrestling in the middle of the Attitude Era thanks to my dad.

If nothing else tho, his work acted as a good foundation for the themes that later artists would build upon. Jim walked, so that others can run. The Rock's, Triple H's and Undertaker's current themes as well as Kane's "Slow Chemical" theme are good examples of this.

I'm surprised you left out Stone Cold's theme. Wrestling's literal best entrance music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Jim is legendary status, I've just not got as much emotional attachment to his stuff as the stuff I've named since I only really got into wrestling in the middle of the Attitude Era thanks to my dad.
> 
> If nothing else tho, his work acted as a good foundation for the themes that later artists would build upon. Jim walked, so that others can run. The Rock's, Triple H's and Undertaker's current themes as well as Kane's "Slow Chemical" theme can attest to this.
> 
> I'm surprised you left out Stone Cold's theme. Wrestling's literal best entrance music.



I wanted to, but I didn't want to spam youtube vids just to prove a point


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Two time wwe world champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Lashley vs Drew gonna be dope


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2021)

Was that a sound effect or did Bunny potato the fuck out of the Miz?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Was that a sound effect or did Bunny potato the fuck out of the Miz?



The pussified version of Show vs Mayweather


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Sub-Xavier and Skofrpion?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Raw was actually half decent until the shitty New Day segment had to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Was that a sound effect or did Bunny potato the fuck out of the Miz?


Seems like he punched Mike.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Andrade Claims WWE Pulled Charlotte Flair From WrestleMania 37 Due To Mistaken Pregnancy​Charlotte's Representatives Have Added Further Context​
Charlotte Flair had been removed from advertising for WWE WrestleMania 37, around the same time that fiancee Andrade had been released from the company.

Many wondered if the two were connected, but when Flair revealed she had been diagnosed with COVID, many assumed that was the reason for her removal from the event poster.
Andrade, however, revealed that there's much more to it, in a conversation with .
“About 15 days ago, two things happened," Andrade began. "When I asked for my release, it was on a Monday. The following day, I had things with the company and I got COVID and my girlfriend also tested positive. No one knows about this. I got COVID and after I got it. On Sunday, [roughly a week] after getting COVID, I got a call and they gave me the release. It was what I wanted. The doctor who punished me for the positive test last year.

"About three weeks, it was a Wednesday afternoon, like 7 or 8 PM, they called her and it was the same doctor from the [drug test]. She was a little scared, asking, ‘What’s happening, what’s going on?’ They told her that she was pregnant. She was confused because we went to a pharmacy. We bought pregnancy tests and everything went negative.
"How does a doctor, supposedly one of the best, go and tell her that? It was the same doctor who said I tested positive. Was that a lie too? WWE didn’t do anything about, no blood testing to make sure. So, it fell on us to go the next day and get tested to see if she was really pregnant. We did that on our own. Only then afterwards, WWE offered to help. But they took her out of storylines because ‘she wasn’t cleared because she was pregnant.’ Four days after more testing, WWE didn’t say anything. They pulled her out of storylines."
A representative for Flair reached out to  to put Andrade's statements into context.

The statement reads, in part, "What Manny said about the pregnancy test in today's interview is true, but a significant amount of context is lost in translation and we'd like to clear that up as best we can. A few weeks ago, Charlotte received a call from WWE medical telling her that her HCG levels had come back high and she was medically suspended for pregnancy.
"That day, she took several home tests that all came back negative. A few days later, blood work and ultrasound confirmed there was no pregnancy. This was before any issues with Covid (she is currently medically clear)."


Getting Punk and AJ vibes to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2021)

Charlotte being mad at wwe would be funny since no one has been treated better than her.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 29, 2021)

'Drade talkin' too much. 
She helped ya get released dog, don't rock the boat by saying unnecessary things that could get her in trouble.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Just got back from visiting family and from looking at the past page it looks like I missed anything. 


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Andrade Claims WWE Pulled Charlotte Flair From WrestleMania 37 Due To Mistaken Pregnancy​Charlotte's Representatives Have Added Further Context​
> Charlotte Flair had been removed from advertising for WWE WrestleMania 37, around the same time that fiancee Andrade had been released from the company.
> 
> Many wondered if the two were connected, but when Flair revealed she had been diagnosed with COVID, many assumed that was the reason for her removal from the event poster.
> ...



Invest in witch doctors, accuracy tend to be better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Bazzlguese got pinned by Naomi........why???

And the humaniod gremlin walking around just because.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> 'Drade talkin' too much.
> She helped ya get released dog, don't rock the boat by saying unnecessary things that could get her in trouble.



Charlotte jobbing would be nice to see tbh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Man I think I get Cornette on this one. I wouldn't mind Rhea stepping on my nuts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Youtube Asuka >>>> Raw Asuka

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Kill this segment please for fuck sakes.  Again, Ripley shows up, points at a sign, and gets a championship match. 

Well at least Ripley shut the gremlin up so that counts for something....... and the segment just went to shit because Nia the Hutt wants in on the fun....... for reasons.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

Nia Jax is the worst fat wrestler of all time. I'm ready to die on this hill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

"Where is our WM match?" 

Bazzleguease are you high, don't you have belts to defend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

The Whole Fucking Show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

I wonder if RVD will be streaming from his home pool with his women when he accepts his HOF induction.

Also Great Khali induction is for theo India YT view.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

I take is Masturbation broke up and Ali and the Island of Broken Sex Toys went their own ways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

why is corbin still on tv?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

Welp so much for brand seperation.  The fuck is Corbin doing there.  Well the rise of the bald men is now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I wonder if RVD will be streaming from his home pool with his women when he accepts his HOF induction.
> 
> Also Great Khali induction is for theo India YT view.




Let's bet now on which will be reder, the red carpet or RVD's eyes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2021)

That's not to Peacock standards, expect edits.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 30, 2021)

This raw was Cena era levels of trash, Miz has been a loyal company talent and they do him like this, it hurts just how fast he was demoted from champ to clown. 

Hurt Business had its run, no faction should last longer than a year imo or you get factions stuck in limbo like Bullet Club and The new Day.It is what it is but this is bad sign that Lashley won't make it past mania, why is he sending goons after McIntyre when he spent the last few months bulldozing through everyone, including dudes bigger than McIntyre, why do they always make their power house heels into sudden chicken shits  that need help?? Vince pls, have mercy..


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Legit very happy for the guy.  Glen Jacobs was given two shit gimmicks in the WWE before being repackage as Kane and the guy pretty much deserves going in the HoF.  Sadly isn't this year going to by virtual and without fanfare.



You know before this happened I was in the HoF doesn't mean shit camp.  But the way Glenn Jacobs reacted to being told he's going into the HoF shows how much it means to them. 

When it comes to this kind of thing it is their pov that counts and you could tell it meant everything to Glenn. To be recognised. So yeah if it means that much to those going into the HoF then yeah the HoF actually means something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2021)

Aesima said:


> This raw was Cena era levels of trash,



That makes it better than current era RAW tbh. 



Nemesis said:


> You know before this happened I was in the HoF doesn't mean shit camp.  But the way Glenn Jacobs reacted to being told he's going into the HoF shows how much it means to them.
> 
> When it comes to this kind of thing it is their pov that counts and you could tell it meant everything to Glenn. To be recognised. So yeah if it means that much to those going into the HoF then yeah the HoF actually means something.



I mean it was always the fans bitching about guys like Drew Carey and other shitty celebs being in it. Wrestlers themselves probably never cared, and are just happy to be inducted.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Seems like he punched Mike.


To Bad Bunny's credit, that was a nice half closed right hand.

Best part of the show.

Especially since they had AJ styles play Pictionary and and WWE breaking up the Hurt Business..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Aesima said:


>



Just cut the attitude and ruthless aggression eras and get it over with


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Christian Cage opening up Dynamite.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Aesima said:


>



Remembers, all must meet NBC's Buttcock's standards.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Kaz lost a lot of his unique look and size. He looked like a potential star in Impact.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Christian my man. You dont have to sell that hard for fucking Kazarian.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

Calling it the Killswitch and not Unprettier


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Well Kaz had Christian work for that win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Calling it the Killswitch and not Unprettier



His TNA finisher's name from what I remember.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Kaz had Christian work for that win.




This didn't feel like a TV match at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Umm, why is D'arby targeting Matt in that vintage.  Shouldn't be the other way around.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> His TNA finisher's name from what I remember.



It's called that in the WWE as well iirc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Well Cody vs QT now...... for reasons.   Trying to relive the Flair/Arn feud from what I'm looking at.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

GIve in to your heel side, Cody. 


Betrayal. Expell those bastards.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's called that in the WWE as well iirc.



Name got changed basically when he cut his hair short after they reactivated the IC title.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2021)

kick dustin in the gutt and he blades

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Nightmare Family falling apart.   Welp guess that means Cody can take off and work on his vanity project with his wife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> kick dustin in the gutt and he blades



Low platelet count, needs to get that checked out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 31, 2021)

Fucking brawls happening everywhere.  It's a damn free for all, and now Inner Circle going full face taking on Pinicle.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 31, 2021)

Just got done with Dynamite. Had to watch a recording because my job is on its bullshit once again, so I didn't get home til an hour into the show. No long winded thoughts on the show, I was in a pissy mood during, so i couldn't really appreciate it all too much until the Lucha Bros match. Good show though, so maybe I'll watch it again tomorrow or something. I will say this, though:

If the Best Friends are ever in a match that they're booked to win, it HAS to be the main event. I didn't know how good of a send off theme "Where is my mind" was until I heard it playing in the background as the group are hugging and giving thumbs up to Trent's mom. Welcome back Statlander, btw. Missed thicc alien girl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

I fell asleep during the Cody match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2021)

It wasn't very good....

Speaking of that match, I did really like the post-match beatdown, but not only did it not feel earned, but the people responsible were complete randos (to me, a viewer that doesn't watch Dark or other AEW adjacent stuff). I wish they'd spent a week or two introducing us to these Nightmare students.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It wasn't very good....
> 
> Speaking of that match, I did really like the post-match beatdown, but not only did it not feel earned, but the people responsible were complete randos (to me, a viewer that doesn't watch Dark or other AEW adjacent stuff). I wish they'd spent a week or two introducing us to these Nightmare students.


solow is a dark guy but Commarrto has had dynamite matches, he debuyyed vs Moxley


and this was agogo's debut


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2021)

They have to try extra hard to explain who these nerds are if they ever dream of getting some of WWE's casual viewers or old fans like me.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 1, 2021)

... 

HOW MANY MORE FACTIONS DO THEY NEED?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I fell asleep during the Cody match


The aftermath in case you wanted to see.


Give Commerato something to do for the time being.  Though he did fine with his squash matches they gave him on Dark.  It's a wait and see with Agogo and Solo though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2021)

A little list of undefeated streaks at mania.  Only active WWE guy on the list is Strowman, hope Vince doesn't get ideas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The aftermath in case you wanted to see.
> 
> 
> Give Commerato something to do for the time being.  Though he did fine with his squash matches they gave him on Dark.  It's a wait and see with Agogo and Solo though.



I'll pass brada  



Nemesis said:


> A little list of undefeated streaks at mania.  Only active WWE guy on the list is Strowman, hope Vince doesn't get ideas.



Strowman will be a dancing jobber by next year's Rumble. Wasn't Vince mad at bigger guys for not being able to work big? Strowman is the textbook definition of that. His shoulder tackles look like pansy shoves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'll pass brada
> 
> 
> 
> Strowman will be a dancing jobber by next year's Rumble. Wasn't Vince mad at bigger guys for not being able to work big? Strowman is the textbook definition of that. His shoulder tackles look like pansy shoves.



No problem.  Just interesting Cody is now focusing on having newer talent start taking more of an active role on tv.


As for Strowman, really don't care what he does.  Guy is already a live action cartoon with the train sounds during his run tackles..  Now expecting inspirational music to play during his comebacks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2021)

Austin has gotten soft after the Ambrose burial, but I still wish he'd borrow Nose's shovel for this one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2021)

Has WWE hit the bottom of the damn barrel to have this guy come out.........


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Has WWE hit the bottom of the damn barrel to have this guy come out.........



Not available here.  I guess it's that youtube guy with Sami though


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2021)

That dude is everywhere. I can't blame WWE for using him though. That might be more suitable than boxing lmfao.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Next year at Mania: Logan Paul vs Bad Bunny for WWE Championship with Choo Choo The Strowman Express as the Special Guest Referee.  

Not even that farfetched.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Next year at Mania: Logan Paul vs Bad Bunny for WWE Championship with Choo Choo The Strowman Express as the Special Guest Referee.
> 
> Not even that farfetched.



Might as well, seems like Vince is Hell bent on killing the product.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 3, 2021)

Speaking of Vince getting rid of good shit.

According to Wrestletalk, it was Vince's idea to break up the Hurt Business. Apparently MVP and Lashley both tried to make a case to the old man to keep the faction together but Vince already had his mind set.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of Vince getting rid of good shit.
> 
> According to Wrestletalk, it was Vince's idea to break up the Hurt Business. Apparently MVP and Lashley both tried to make a case to the old man to keep the faction together but Vince already had his mind set.



There's nothing wrong with breaking up a faction that lasted almost a year. It's how it was done that was both shit and stupid. Could've at least elevated Cedric like how breaking up Evolution elevated Orton and Batista.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 3, 2021)

Someone from Kenya decided to steal $1300 from Zelina


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2021)

Sucks, but it's okay. She can recover that money from her simps in about a day's worth of streaming.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2021)

what was the reason why Vince trashed Hurt Business?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 4, 2021)

Welp in Cornette's mind you can write the Pinicle off.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> what was the reason why Vince trashed Hurt Business?


Lashley getting face pops as a heel. That's why Corbin attacked Drew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2021)

Doesn't Vince tend to sour on stables and tag teams pretty quickly?

Practically, I 'm thinking maybe it's because he has to pay everyone more every week? It doesn't exactly work to his benefit to feature multiple people at once.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> If that's the case, someone needs to tell him to knock it off with putting 5000 bodies in Mania every fucking year. One of the reasons this damn event doesn't feel special anymore is because every ^ (use bro) on the roster is on the card.



You're not wrong, but on the flip side, if someone doesn't get their Mania pay day, they'll end up bitching about it on twitter. Hell, even getting removed from the poster results in bitching sessions on twitter these days.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 4, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Lashley getting face pops as a heel. That's why Corbin attacked Drew.



That’s not even Lashley’s fault. He’s the damn champion


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're not wrong, but on the flip side, if someone doesn't get their Mania pay day, they'll end up bitching about it on twitter. Hell, even getting removed from the poster results in bitching sessions on twitter these days.



Probably, but really, since when has Vince ever given a cockroach's piss about what the talent thought? If that mattered to him at all, that retarded social media debacle with Twitch and Insta or whatever wouldn't have happened.

It's literally just a measure put in place to provide filler to beef up the shows' run time to increased minutes of content watched so that share holders can beat off to it. That's the beginning and end of the logic behind it.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Doesn't Vince tend to sour on stables and tag teams pretty quickly?



Pretty much.  In his mind all tag teams are essentially there to create a barbershop style break up like the rockers. 

As for stables the big one would be the shield.  For 6 months he kept trying to split them up but they refused.   The match against outlaws and kane was a punishment for them at mania. 

Their refusal to split became too much for Vince that he blinded them and Triple H (who was batting to keep them together) with informing them that Seth will betray the others seconds before they headed to the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aesima (Apr 5, 2021)

Orange Cassidy using Where is my mind by the pixies as his theme song hurts...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Probably, but really, since when has Vince ever given a cockroach's piss about what the talent thought? If that mattered to him at all, that retarded social media debacle with Twitch and Insta or whatever wouldn't have happened.
> 
> It's literally just a measure put in place to provide filler to beef up the shows' run time to increased minutes of content watched so that share holders can beat off to it. That's the beginning and end of the logic behind it.



I get ya. But I'm saying even if Vince did it, the other crowd wont like it. If in theory you want to make both crowds happy, my point is you can't. 

Talent are probably more happier getting a payday than getting a balanced show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Pretty much.  In his mind all tag teams are essentially there to create a barbershop style break up like the rockers.
> 
> As for stables the big one would be the shield.  For 6 months he kept trying to split them up but they refused.   The match against outlaws and kane was a punishment for them at mania.
> 
> Their refusal to split became too much for Vince that he blinded them and Triple H (who was batting to keep them together) with informing them that Seth will betray the others seconds before they headed to the ring.



I odn't get why he rushes to break them up. The other storylines are painful.

One of the problems with the show I think too is that we get doused with plain singles matches. No time limit. No stipulatoins. Just the same old stuff. and the same people fighting often too .


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)

Save me a click, what's the gist of it?
I'm actually legitimately curious how he decided to shit talk _Bret Hart_ of all people.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Save me a click, what's the gist of it?
> I'm actually legitimately curious how he decided to shit talk _Bret Hart_ of all people.



You're way off man. 

It's Bret who shat on modern wrestling slaps calling it fake, and Corney basically backing him up. Shawn took a more corporate diplomatic approach which didn't really get him that much heat from Jim aside from calling him a corporate shill since he's still working with NXT.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You're way off man.
> 
> It's *Bret who shat on modern wrestling slaps calling it fake, and Corney basically backing him up*. Shawn took a more corporate diplomatic approach which didn't really get him that much heat from Jim aside from calling him a corporate shill since he's still working with NXT.


Ah okay, that makes more sense. Was beginning to think we were falling deeper into topsey turvey world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Going to try to find the clip of it because if it's partially true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2021)

Alright kids, get your takeover stand and deliver picks in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Alright kids, get your takeover stand and deliver picks in



I haven't watched NXT since that one Gargano Ciampa match so this is completely random 

Dunne, saw some stuuf and I really like him. Should be promoted already.
Grizzled Young Veterans, I hope they're as sexual as they sound.
Cameron Grimes, he looks great.
Walter, the Wade Barret they haven't buried yet.
Io Shirai, I need some good Corney material for Wrestlemania week.
The Way, Candice LeRae is kinda cute.
Escobar, Wrasslin's been missing a good masked wrestler lately.
Gargano retains.
O'Reilly, I think Adam Cole is completely overrated.
Karrion Kross, cuz I think it's about time Finn goes back to the main roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I haven't watched NXT since that one Gargano Ciampa match so this is completely random
> 
> Dunne, saw some stuuf and I really like him. Should be promoted already.
> Grizzled Young Veterans, I hope they're as sexual as they sound.
> ...



There has been some talk on Vince wanting Kross to be the one going down to the main roster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> There has been some talk on Vince wanting Kross to be the one going down to the main roster.



Better happen soon. Send Corbin back as well. Not to NXT, but to the garbage dump where he belongs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Better happen soon. Send Corbin back as well. Not to NXT, but to the garbage dump where he belongs.


I blame Vince for this, how the fuck do you oversaturate a person's time on tv when there are others trying to get their shot?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going to try to find the clip of it because if it's partially true.




It's real, both the botch and the birds. I was actually watching the show but fucking missed it due to how uninteresting it was. 



I actually kinda like Riddle but damn what a fuck up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

At least Maffew is getting a new scene for his intro with this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)

Corbin's fine, the material he's given is just ass.

He worked really well as the stringy haired, balding, lone wolf street thug with mushmouth. It's when they decided he'd work best as a completely bald, wise-cracking suit in dress pants, that communicates by way of rest holds, where they ran into problems. One of the more egregious examples of their tendency to miscast people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Corbin's fine, the material he's given is just ass.
> 
> He worked really well as the stringy haired, balding, lone wolf street thug with mushmouth. It's when they decided he'd work best as a completely bald, wise-cracking suit in dress pants, that communicates by way of rest holds, where they ran into problems. One of the more egregious examples of their tendency to miscast people.



He literally sticks out like a sore thumb because he looks like one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Good promo by Drew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Drew burying uber drivers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

>Corbin 

Quick. Gotta take my tylenol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Riddle is somehow worse when not botching his lines


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Will catch the highlights, currently watching Caddyshack 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Strowman was bullied? Has to be the most beta giant ever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Riddle is somehow worse when not botching his lines


Did the birds come out again during his entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did the birds come out again during his entrance.



Yet to come out. It was a backstage segment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

How come Elias aint a top heel champion yet? He was great 2 years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

No Choo Choo sounds tonight. Someone finally slapped some sense into Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How come Elias aint a top heel champion yet? He was great 2 years ago.


Because of injury and Vince styming any character growth via pointless feuds.  Now he has him partnered with a guy with baggage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

As if there's no better way to signify how pussified the product got. Now wrestlers paint over expensive cars instead of wrecking them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because of injury and Vince styming any character growth via pointless feuds.  Now he has him partnered with a guy with baggage.



SMH. One of the few interesting heels out there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

The rich rapper is upset his car got a paintjob. Much face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> No Choo Choo sounds tonight. Someone finally slapped some sense into Vince.



Who fucking squealed to David Production about the WWE taking from the JoJo franchise.

*cough*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA that selling by Bad Bunny. I look more in pain when taking a shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Why even team up Asuka with Rhea before their Mania match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Lashley has Kane/Taker lightening bolts for his entrance?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Why am I listening to a rich rapper cry about his car, in Spanish?  

EDIT: he called Miz a legend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

And here comes the CGI birds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2021)

Fuckkkkkkkk. Someone finally thought of stomping on wrestlers who wrestle barefoot.  

Ali might be kayfabe the smartest wrestler in WWE continuity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> As if there's no better way to signify how pussified the product got. Now wrestlers paint over expensive cars instead of wrecking them.



Seeing is believing.   Vince has legit lost his touch is he green lit this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Bets on RVD showing up high as a friend tonight?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bets on RVD showing up high as a friend tonight?


Bah, better if it's bets on his woman is wearing something Buttcock.... I mean Peacock appropriate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bah, better if it's bets on his woman is wearing something Buttcock.... I mean Peacock appropriate.



Pornstar RVD might be best RVD tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Honestly, AEW not coming back from this one. It's gonna stagnate their growth. At least subliminally.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bah, better if it's bets on his woman is wearing something Buttcock.... I mean Peacock appropriate.


Don't you mean RVD and his wife and their girlfriend that they both share.  

RVD is a TRUE legend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't you mean RVD and his wife and their girlfriend that they both share.
> 
> RVD is a TRUE legend.




I guess "One of a Kind" was actually referring to his dicking game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

SMH

Marking out. Shoulda waited until next year for a crowded show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Like JBL would get that pop with a IRL crowd


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Eddie mention


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Guess no apology to the Blue Meanie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Davey Boy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

SMH. Steve Williams deserved his own induction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

@Shirker The Womb Saga got inducted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Davey Boy



If only he kept his demons in check, he should have been a world champion if not for those

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> If only he kept his demons in check, he should have been a world champion if not for those



Too soon.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2021)

Just seeing his suplex and running power slam.  Both superior to how Braun does his powerslam and how Goldberg held someone in the air for a jackhammer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Titus dropping some real shit out of nowhere


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Titus dropping some real shit out of nowhere



A bit behind, what was he saying?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> A bit behind, what was he saying?



He said he was victim of sexual assault.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Pac and Hall look ancient. My God.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Hogan wants another nwo run. Please no.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pac and Hall look ancient. My God.


Hall is lucky to be alive and I say that as a huge Razor Ramon fan.

As for Waltman, drugs are bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Whole Fucking Show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

RVD didn't come out with his pornstars


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He said he was victim of sexual assault.



yeah I heard about that before.  It really sucks 

Also I still don't get how Sean Waltman gets into the NWO list when he wasn't in the original trio or really a major person of the group (Though this was Bischoff and Hogan not allowing the original Wolfpack idea go through because Hogan was worried about his ego)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Also I still don't get how Sean Waltman gets into the NWO list when he wasn't in the original trio or really a major person of the group (Though this was Bischoff and Hogan not allowing the original Wolfpack idea go through because Hogan was worried about his ego)




He's in as Syxx


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's in as Syxx



I get that but with how many NWO members there were and higher in importance, adding Syxx is a bit much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I get that but with how many NWO members there were and higher in importance, adding Syxx is a bit much.



Besties with Nash and Hall probably.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Deserved for RVD. Whole Fucking Show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Molly Holly


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Khali


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker The Womb Saga got inducted


So I've heard.  
I think they were one of the entrants that were supposed to be inducted last year until Covid-chan appeared.

Honestly I saw it coming. I remember telling my sister that theyre pretty much a shoe-in to be inducted sooner or later for reasons involving how they were booked, how they were presented and the demographic they attracted from their reality TV show. She was disgusted. Will probably be even more disgusted when she hears the news that I ended up being on the mark.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Bischoff namedrop for 3 Minute Warning


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So I've heard.
> I think they were one of the entrants that were supposed to be inducted last year until Covid-chan appeared.
> 
> Honestly I saw it coming. I remember telling my sister that theyre pretty much a shoe-in to be inducted sooner or later for reasons involving how they were booked, how they were presented and the demographic they attracted from their reality TV show. She was disgusted. Will probably be even more disgusted when she hears the news that I ended up being on the mark.



And also somehow took credit for the women's revolution


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## Shirker (Apr 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And also somehow took credit for the women's revolution


I thought that was Steph

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I thought that was Steph



They're bring em back for a quick berrial


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And also somehow took credit for the women's revolution



And to think those two are trying to get back into the ring to win the women's tag belts.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> And to think those two are trying to get back into the ring to win the women's tag belts.



At least they'd be an actual tag team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> At least they'd be an actual tag team.


For about three weeks until Vince breaks them up on a whim, then it's The Womb 2  Electric Bellalu.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> At least they'd be an actual tag team.



I dunno, this seemed pretty excessive for a team break up. And I've seen Pillman draw a fucking gun on Austin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno, this seemed pretty excessive for a team break up. And I've seen Pillman draw a fucking gun on Austin.



Hmm, you have to wonder if this type of trash tv would fly under the Peacock regime. .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

I wonder how an interaction with meme Daniel Bryan and Meme Teddy Long would go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Gonna be watching NXT tonight, cuz Takeover pt. 1. Hope it's a good show.
[In the correct thread this time  ]

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Still think 2 night shows are dumb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

OMG the crowd. 

Covid liked that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Hangman vs Cena-lite for the opening match.  Also wondering if Tyson going to still have beef with Jeicho from their last meeting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Titan tron at the hard cam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Kushida Kassidy?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Titan tron at the hard cam



Yeah, it's sorta unnecessary when the Thunderdome exists.

Stage looks dope af tho, so I'm not sure if I can complain _that _much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it's sorta unnecessary when the Thunderdome exists.
> 
> Stage looks dope af tho, so I'm not sure if I can complain _that _much.



It's what Raw Underground should've been

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Taima using the Peacock stream. No commercials for mah PPV show. As god intended.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well damn Caster is having an off night, that's two noticable botches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

that arm broke right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Hangman wins the match and celebrates with beer with the crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

These guys racist to arms


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Fuckin' great opener by Dunn and Kushida, though it strikes me as sorta weird that Dunn won.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

The hell, Best Friends are going to feud with Death Triangle.  Nvm, AEW remembers continuity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Good nonsense match. Too much no selling tho. There were several arm murders on screen but they went on like nothing happened.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell, Best Friends are going to feud with Death Triangle. Nvm, AEW remembers continuity.


>Remembering your own storylines

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Remembering your own storylines



Tonight, Wade Barret reveals the bigger picture.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Get Sexlander away from the geeks. 

Anyway, Inner Circle segment up now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Leon Ruff out here gettin' actual offense, lessgo!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Bullshit, Jericho calling the commercial break.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Yo. This guy fat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well Inner Circle going face here from Chris's promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Dammit Jericho, please, the Pinnicle have careers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Just realized the entrance skull has derpy eyes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit Jericho, please, the Pinnicle have careers.


Besides him slurring his words repeatedly that was a masterclass


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Took a break to check the Jericho promo. Was pretty damn good. If a little Cena-tier savage. You know the kind.

Back to NXT, where I get to return to Dexter Lumus suplexing the world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

This Lumis guy seems a step ahead of the others tbh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Godzilla vs Kong match....... for fuck sakes unless a mecha wrestler comes out and beats the shit out of Express and Bear Country it's just a regular tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmm so Christian being offered a spot on Team Taz.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Get fucked, Knight.
That's for eliminating Lumis.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

They still thigh slapping


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well Team Dino taking it team Bear to start off the match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Damn that was stiff


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well they promoting Godzilla vs Kong film during the Godizlla vs Kong match..... a bit redundent but ok.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

This match had more clappin than a trending pornhub video


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They still thigh slapping


Vince doesn't watch NXT
We good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This match had more clappin than a trending pornhub video


"Colonel, I'm trying to wrestle, but--"


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

WATER vs the Ciamp.

My most looked forward to match of the night.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Looks like it's time for Walter vs Ciampa.  Everyone is going to die now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Regal and Wade using the Potara earrings is who Walter is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well Team Zilla won.  Was expecting a mecha wreslter to show up and wreck everybody's shit but you work with what you have.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Ciampa lost his old man hair and now looks about 30 years younger.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Team Zilla won.  Was expecting a mecha wreslter to show up and wreck everybody's shit but you work with what you have.



Con can snag the Pixies license, but can't snag Robocop.
Why even promote?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Interesting QT promo.  They pretty much acknowledge Solo was once the boyfriend of Bayley without saying her name.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Ciampa lost his old man hair and now looks about 30 years younger.


Shame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Con can snag the Pixies license, but can't snag Robocop.
> Why even promote?


MGM owns the rights and Peter Weller is in his early 70s so fitting in the old tin suit might be a problem.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Ciampa still looks like someone I'd help through a crosswalk tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Why is Archer fueding with Sting....... wait Sting agrees with Archer?!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

RIP Ciampa's chest 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ciampa still looks like someone I'd help through a crosswalk tbh.



He never recovered from being Hassan's Lawyer and killed by Taker.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

It's weird hearing the "crowd" boo fuckin' Water of all people.

I know he's supposed to be heel, but the guy has never once been boo'd any time I've seen him in a match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It's weird hearing the "crowd" boo fuckin' Water of all people.
> 
> I know he's supposed to be heel, but the guy has never once been boo'd any time I've seen him in a match.



the crowd has to be mostly those plants like what they had in those 80s and 90s wrestling "talk shows."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well D'Arby facing discount Bully Ray.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

234482390489023 clotheslines  cuz we not?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> the crowd has to be mostly those plants like what they had in those 80s and 90s wrestling "talk shows."


I mean, I get that yeah, but my point was you would think that NXT would try to go for a more "authentic" feeling crowd rather than the Jedi Mind Trick stuff of the main roster. Triple H strikes me as more aware than his old man, yet the show decides to substitute reality for how it "should" be, as per usual. Which wouldn't be weird if, again, it weren't so glaring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Dope ass match


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

That clothesline looked like it actually hurt.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> That clothesline looked like it actually hurt.


Ciampa no longer has a neck.
It was a good run for it. Holding up his head and all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Not going to lie, but got Vader vibes from Drake with some of his move set.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

WHAT THE FUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Great stiff match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Walter is main event as fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Underwhelming finish after that fucking murder of a high point that was that neck twist and powerbomb.

Still, MotN easy.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

As a wrestling fan would I

A) Pay £19.95 for Mania
or
B) Pay £9.99 for one month of WWE network and get mania + a quick run through everything else.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Underwhelming finish after that fucking murder of a high point that was that neck twist and powerbomb.
> 
> Still, MotN easy.




It's like winning with a jab after busting out a 90% combo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Walter is main event as fuck.



But he won't Travel so he just comes over to the US 1-2 times per year.  He'll never be true main eventer in main WWE



Shirker said:


> Underwhelming finish after that fucking murder of a high point that was that neck twist and powerbomb.
> 
> Still, MotN easy.




Yeah, they should have done the kick out for the chop and suplex, with the neck attack + 2 powerbombs to finish.  Other than that no complaints, easy 4*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Time for some Flippy shit  



Nemesis said:


> But he won't Travel so he just comes over to the US 1-2 times per year. He'll never be true main eventer in main WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

The fuck, Tyson save Jericho from being beaten down more from the Pinnicle....... where is the continuity.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Time for some Flippy shit



don't feel sad, be glad Vince won't get hold of him and throw him away like some old toy after a week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> don't feel sad, be glad Vince won't get hold of him and throw him away like some old toy after a week.



fair enough. but you never know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well Jericho and Tyson bury the axe so continuity is saved........ I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Welp Baker shitting on the ranking system.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's like winning with a jab after busting out a 90% combo.


Water got dat chip damage.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Jericho and Tyson bury the axe so continuity is saved........ I think.



I mean this is the same Tyson that betrayed DX, then next time he turned up betrayed Jericho for DX.  So it's basically Tyson being Tyson, being friends with the group you last betrayed.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fair enough. but you never know.



Honestly, I'd love to see Walter going against the main roster guys.  Him vs Heel Roman could be a nice stiff match,  especially if Roman tries to be smart, putting on the old vest and then in 2 minutes gets it ripped off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Bad miscalculation with that dropkick. stiff as shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly, I'd love to see Walter going against the main roster guys. Him vs Heel Roman could be a nice stiff match, especially if Roman tries to be smart, putting on the old vest and then in 2 minutes gets it ripped off.



Drew, Lashely, Bork, and Bryan are all potential great matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Conti vs the Bunny........ will someone please look after Negative One, Hardy is on the loose and if Impact Wrestling hit a kid with a car then there is no telling what AEW will do to a child.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Conti over the Bunny with help from Shida.   Speaking of Shida when will SyFy Hentai reform with Statlander back.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Problem with flippy shit is there's no story to be told

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Tay and Bunnie with a pretty solid finish after a surprisingly solid match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Taima is saying that the triple threat was so great the main event is gonna have a hard time following.
I had trouble focusing tbh, so maybe i'll have to watch it again. I'm not invested in any of these teams, unfortunately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Well main event time with Mox/Bucks vs Omega/Good Bros.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Steph out there looking like Vince

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Io Shirai gotta a little Early Cena in her. She doesn't sell very well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Betrayal...... I think.  

Nvm, Young Bucks with Omega now, Mox and Kingston alone.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Bucks are heel now, btw, Finally.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Eh. Io put in soooo much offense +  a huge spot + finisher, but lariat + finisher gave the win to Raquel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Bucks are heel now, btw, Finally.



The question now is Cody when?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Betrayal...... I think.
> 
> Nvm, Young Bucks with Omega now, Mox and Kingston alone.



So outside of Roman, who hasn't betrayed Mox over the years now?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So outside of Roman, who hasn't betrayed Mox over the years now?


His wife.

....................unless.
Oh god, HAS ANYONE SEEN LASLEY!??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> His wife.
> 
> ....................unless.
> Oh god, WHERE'S LASLEY!??



The Hurt Business takes on a whole new meaning now doesn't it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> His wife.
> 
> ....................unless.
> Oh god, HAS ANYONE SEEN LASLEY!??



Nah we already know that Mox betrayed Renee over a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Nah we already know that Mox betrayed Renee over a roll of toilet paper.



What?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 8, 2021)

lol I just managed to see the stuff with Tyson.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Nah we already know that Mox betrayed Renee over a roll of toilet paper.


i forgot about that. 



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?



The lockdown last year made us all do things we may not be proud of.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Shirker said:


> i forgot about that.
> 
> 
> 
> The lockdown last year made us all do things we may not be proud of.



He thigh slapped.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2021)

Is WrassleMania this Sunday?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Is WrassleMania this Sunday?



2 night event. Saturday + Sunday.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> 2 night event. Saturday + Sunday.



Thanks. Might pirate it lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Thanks. Might pirate it lol


Thematically appropriate decision

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Thematically appropriate decision


Sasha and my wife are main eventing night one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha and my wife are main eventing night one



Your wife should win. Sasha gotten stale as fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

oh lookie, starting off with a GenZ band.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

I thought Escobar was masked


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Ladders seem rather short, no?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2021)

Ay cabron

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Is Escobar heel or face?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Ember Moon is part of DX?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Reed Gargano match was good, but the finish was all over the place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Dope Kross entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Kross vs. Balor, let's go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Kross maxed out his defense


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Kross won. Good match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2021)

My picks were super shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

The fuck are NFTs?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Weird grudge match. Slow paced and kinda technical?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Not a good match tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 8, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not a good match tbh.


Its not gargano ciampa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its not gargano ciampa



It's weird man. spots dont feel organic. And kyle's facials are shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2021)

Right person won in the end.  Kyle needed it more than Cole.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2021)

So far Match of the Week is Walter vs. Ciampa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2021)

Gonna skip Smackdown so I dont burn out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2021)

Not  watching raw or smackies tbh


Takeover gave me my wwe fix till mania


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2021)

Honestly, I have been skipping Raws and Smackdowns and just been watching the monthly PPVs.  Honestly, it has made the experience much more enjoyable.  I can get recaps if need be on Youtube and have a digestible amount of wrestling I can enjoy without feeling like I'm being force-fed too much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 9, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly, I have been skipping Raws and Smackdowns and just been watching the monthly PPVs.  Honestly, it has made the experience much more enjoyable.  I can get recaps if need be on Youtube and have a digestible amount of wrestling I can enjoy without feeling like I'm being force-fed too much.



And it helps that it hasn't been must see TV since nearly 15  years ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 9, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> And it helps that it hasn't been must see TV since nearly 15  years ago.



TBH it could be must see and I'd almost certainly not be watching it live because I generally am at the point in life I can't have too much of the same stuff.  

I think back when all I could watch was essentially WCW Nitro (around to the point Hogan went back into red and yellow) and an hour of highlights of raw/smackdown per week was the best for me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

So apparently, the mania stage will have a huge ass ship on top. And fucking drones.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

remember when we bitched about those kinda things in this thread years ago?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

No free clicks. Bitched about what? Tag rules I'm assuming by the thumbnail?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> No free clicks. Bitched about what? Tag rules I'm assuming by the thumbnail?



Pretty much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

So an hour and a half until the kick off. Guess I can make dinner and watch something before it starts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

God finally paying Vince back for beating him at Backlash 2006.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Gahdammit. The fucking crowd is the only reason I'm watching tonight, is WM gonna get _rained out_ of all things?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Gahdammit. The fucking crowd is the only reason I'm watching tonight, is WM gonna get _rained out_ of all things?



God: Vince screwed Vince

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Welcome to Weathermania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

CM Punk chant already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Crowd seems hot at least


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> CM Punk chant already


Missed these shitheads.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

If Bianca doesn't win we riot. 



Shirker said:


> Missed these shitheads.



Say what you will, but out of all the sports or fake sports combined, wrasslin missed fans the most.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This video package makes Banks look like a cunt. Isn't this a face vs face feud?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This video package makes Banks look like a cunt. Isn't this a face vs face feud?



Wasn't Sasha always of a snob? Even as a face.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Can't wait for Omos botches.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If Bianca doesn't win we riot.
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will, but out of all the sports or fake sports combined, wrasslin missed fans the most.


No doubt.

I've said it before but it bears repeating: once I watched Wrestle Kingdom, American wrestling became harder to enjoy. This sport is a neutered, bullshit version of itself with no audience, with all due respect to everyone's efforts to alleviate the problem. I can't wait for these vaccinations to be widespread enough where crowds can be common place again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> No doubt.
> 
> I've said it before but it bears repeating: once I watched Wrestle Kingdom, American wrestling became harder to enjoy. This sport is a neutered, bullshit version of itself with no audience, with all due respect to everyone's efforts to alleviate the problem. I can't wait for these vaccinations to be widespread enough where crowds can be common place again.



It's getting the pop that's the real competition between wrestlers when shit is fake. Covid fucking made that perfectly clear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

I legit think every available legend will make an appearance these two nights. If there was ever an event for WWE milk it, it's this one at these circumstances.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

bets on shane jumping off the ship?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bad Bunny


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> bets on shane jumping off the ship?


Bets of guaranteed stuff is a fool's errand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Bets of guaranteed stuff is a fool's errand



Only question is how he'll do it in a cage match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

That bald smark is sucking off Bad Bunny


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

WWE really gave their philanthropy award to their lawyer. Just let that sink in for a sec.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE really gave their philanthropy award to their lawyer. Just let that sink in for a sec.


its pretty gross yeah.

...but hey look on the bright side. For the first time ever, it went to someone backstage that I've never heard of.
It's shame that it happened as a result of the company cleverly dodging safety protocols, but hey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> its pretty gross yeah.
> 
> ...but hey look on the bright side. For the first time ever, it went to someone backstage that I've never heard of.
> It'd s shame that it happened from the company cleverly dodging safety protocols, but




Should've been Jim Johnston then. But whatever. 

Just hope Shad gets an induction next year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shane will jump off two drones


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This preshow sucks dick. I thought we were gonna get a match or two.
Did the show have to change plans due to the rain?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This preshow sucks dick. I thought we were gonna get a match or two.
> Did the show have to change plans due to the rain?



Two nights event. need to fill out somehow.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Two nights event. need to fill out somehow.


My neck is gonna fill out a noose if something interesting doesn't happen soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Rain has stopped. Vince made yet another deal with the devil.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rain has stopped. Vince made yet another deal with the devil.



Well he has Taker and Kane as two of his people.  So it isn't like there isn't talk between the devil and Vince.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

RIP DMX


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Why aren't they showing the fucking crowd?
Are they ashamed of something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Why aren't they showing the fucking crowd?
> Are they ashamed of something?



Happens to one in five of sporting events


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RIP DMX


Yeah, sucks. 
My pops told me about it earlier this afternoon.
Guy had a rough life, a rough post-career and fell into a rough end. Poor fucker.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Happens to one in five of sporting events


Huh, so that's what the ship is compensating for.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

ooooohh. nice crowd.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

So he's coming out as Vince the person not Mr McMahon to praise the fans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Wholesome Vince. fuck, kinda almost forget the horrible shit he's done. Almost.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Wait there's no triple H match this year.  So what's going to be the longest match in the two nights?  (Also time to mute)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Wait there's no triple H match this year.  So what's going to be the longest match in the two nights?  (Also time to mute)


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Also Roman looks like he belongs in the hurt business dressing up in the suite.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> ooooohh. nice crowd.


Fuckin' finally.

But yeah, looks like they've got a hot house. Hope they enjoy the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Why is Otis air humping?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is Otis air humping?



Does Otis know how to not air hump?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Even the intros are shattering kayfabe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Why is she crying?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is Otis air humping?


During America the Beautiful?
You're not American.
You wouldn't understand what that song does to us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Rain delay


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Rain Delay.  What is this, cricket?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Rain Delay.  What is this, cricket?



sawft muricans. if this was footie, the away team would've already scored.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is she crying?



It's her first mania in front of crowds and she was a huge WWE fan growing up.  Emotional moment to be out in front of everyone.



Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Even the intros are shattering kayfabe



Kayfabe died decades ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> It's her first mania in front of crowds and she was a huge WWE fan growing up. Emotional moment to be out in front of everyone.



How sweet. I want her to win tonight.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Drew doesn't care that it is raining.  Being Scottish warm rain is good weather for him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Drew dropping a nuke of an unscripted promo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Not sure if I want the rain to stop now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Drew doesn't care that it is raining.  Being Scottish warm rain is good weather for him.


Literally just an impromptu shower for 'im. Dude's legit confused why a delay  is happening, it's why he's so angry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Kofi's hair is making me crave noodles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Wrestlerania. Okay, Cole.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Seriously just get the British wrestlers together and put on a match.  This rain is nothing for us.  Hell, even Shemus as an Irishman would consider this just a small warm shower.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This is the most terrifying experience this man has ever had.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wrestlerania. Okay, Cole.



I bet that's a Vince thing being shoved in his head phone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously just get the British wrestlers together and put on a match.  This rain is nothing for us.  Hell, even Shemus as an Irishman would consider this just a small warm shower.



Even Cesaro would do it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

These football-tier promos are fun.
Rain delays should be the norm. god, book it!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Unscripted Steen.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Technical issues affect KO's promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

RIP my ears.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

MY BRAIN 
What the heck was that sound??


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> MY BRAIN
> What the heck was that sound??



Likely lightning happened and caused disruption with the signal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> MY BRAIN
> What the heck was that sound??



Dunn's teeth stuck in the A/V port.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Likely lightning happened and caused disruption with the signal.


Kripes.
Vinny Mac can't catch a break. Hope this isn't a bad omen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Maffew gonna have to upload 3-4 videos just to cover the first half hour.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

The fact this is the first-ever rain delay and they had a PPV at an open-air Wembley stadium in England though back in 1992 is funny.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

30 mins in and still no match.  Americans surely are allergic to rain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Every promo went without a hitch except Steen's.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maffew gonna have to upload 3-4 videos just to cover the first half hour.


Maffew bout to get in legal trouble from posting unedited content, pray for 'em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bobby wont need CGI lightening for his entrance


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Johnny Mundo got the drip?
When the Starship Pain is sus.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

They should just have Taker around and have him pretend he's controlling the weather.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> They should just have Taker around and have him pretend he's controlling the weather.



Taker controls lightening. Mark Callaway controls actual weather.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Titus has to share a stage with a racist Boomer.  Poor guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Poor Titus man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

God was trying to prevent Hogan from hosting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Does he have that line on his clipboard?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Brother T


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Does he have that line on his clipboard?



Is it raining in Tampa?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is it raining in Tampa?



Touche

Also sounds like a group of people might be booing Hogan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Also sounds like a group of people might be booing Hogan.




I hear it too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

>Hulk being put cleverly beside resident niqqa, Titus

This fucking bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

CGI doot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Pyro with crowd


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> CGI doot


The rest of WM will commence without issue and any fear of rain, but only if you post "Thank You Mr. Skeltall"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> CGI doot



Damn I do better CG than the way the Clamore McIntyre fucked up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

So drew knows telekinesis?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

45 minutes in and we get our first match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> 45 minutes in and we get our first match



Skip Bad Bunny to compensate


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Reports are the weather tomorrow is going to be worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are the weather tomorrow is going to be worse.



God vs. Vince is the best WWE feud of all time.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Reports are the weather tomorrow is going to be worse.


Vince:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Crowd is actually great.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Had to change the thread title.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Had to change the thread title.



Brilliant


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Had to change the thread title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Good match + good crowd. I missed this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Commentary standing in front of the announce table like they're guarding it from table spots.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

I mean would you want to sit in a wet chair?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I mean would you want to sit in a wet chair?



fair enough. still a funny sight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Drew pulling a Taker


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> fair enough. still a funny sight.



Honestly, the Spanish announce team should have done it 20 years ago when it was a target during every PPV

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok I expected Drew to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF 

clean win for Bobby 


WTHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Okay, not that clean, but not that dirty either. Still a submission victory.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> clean win for Bobby
> 
> ...



I guess you could call MVP distraction as something. 

Not sure if I'm unhappy with this or not.  Drew needed his mania in front of the crowd win.  But Bobby also should have a dominating title run too.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Surprising finish, but a good one.
Dude choked him to death.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Okay, not that clean, but not that dirty either. Still a submission victory.


 
More KO, like how Austin fainted during the Sharpshooter.  So can be said Drew didn't tap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bobby winning is good for business. Gonna have Drew chase him for the title while dealing with MVP. Right guy won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bayley getting berried


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bobby winning is good for business. Gonna have Drew chase him for the title while dealing with MVP. Right guy won.



Maybe they're building for Brock vs Lashley at Summerslam.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe they're building for Brock vs Lashley at Summerslam.



Also good. Shit's actually money.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Why does Bayley look like The Librarian?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Great opener. Am I witnessing a good WWE ppv?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Give it time....

Good start tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm going to guess even the bad stuff is going to be technically sound because everyone is desperate to put on a good performance in front of the crowd.

Not sure about the faces slapping hands with fans though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Lana


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure about the faces slapping hands with fans though.



Covid liked that.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This team of Lana and Naomi has heavy Make-A-Wish energy


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Should never have split up the Iiconics if one is going to be languishingly running from person to person looking for a new partner while the other is missing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Lana and Naomi were just there for the entrance


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lana and Naomi were just there for the entrance



Lana is just there to be kept away from Miro.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

The Suicide Squad /easyjoke


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Lana is just there to be kept away from Miro.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Mandy Fell


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Mandy and Dana with the pornstar gear


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

WWE perfected cloning while I was gone, good for them, it should help a lot.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Visual signal keeps dropping, the weather must be getting bad again.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Mandy Fell


Okay, maybe "Perfected" is a little strong, yeah.
Still.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

"Sparkplug Morgan." 

Shit, they're going to make her the 4th Holly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> WWE perfected cloning while I was gone, good for them, it should help a lot.



Cole keeps mixing them up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Ass slap for the tag. Corney is probably furious.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Ass slap for the tag. Corney is probably furious.



I hear him screaming from over in the UK.  It's broken the sound barrier.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Announcer botch


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cole keeps mixing them up


I'll cut the man some slack this go-around.
With no exaggeration, they look _exactly the same_. It's actually kind've annoying to look at the longer i watch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Actually wait, I think the announcer was right but the finish was botched


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

These AEW tier production woes are endearing, i'm not gonna lie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> These AEW tier production woes are endearing, i'm not gonna lie.



So is the ship gonna explode?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

So many back slaps. Corney gonna have an aneurism watching this match.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> So is the ship gonna explode?


"OH NO, SHANE!"


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Cole: They don't want to live by their family

Vince: Make them do the moves that make their families famous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Still putting Snuka over. lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

They really want Tamina vs. Nia


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

There is literally *zero *interesting about the coming Women's Tag Title match.
Weird decision. But then again I guess there wasn't much of a pool to choose from in this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Didn't like any of Seth's themes during his WWE tenure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

anti-cesaro propaganda lol


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

The gahdamn fire pillars didn't all go off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

>This political ad
Holy shit i hate Cesaro now!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

They gave Cesaro a Matrix entrance but the same attire? 


Wasted opportunity for Neo gear.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

SPEEEEEEN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Cesaro slapped Seth's back. Is he the legal man now?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Can't believe this is cesaro first 1v1 mania match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Can't believe this is cesaro first 1v1 mania match.



Vince was really down him for nearly a decade.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

So the reasoning behind this match is retarded, but I gotta admit... I kinda like the psychology of Seth trying desperately to avoid the swing.

Crowd's gonna go coocoo bananas when Tony finally hits it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Only 9?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

lol, I forgot how fuckin' horrid the crowd is at counting the spins


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> lol, I forgot how fuckin' horrid the crowd is at counting the spins



Generally, crowds are bad at doing things unless there's a person leading the group.  It's not just a wrestling thing but crowds in general.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

fuck. was that stiff?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Excellent Finish


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

They had Cesaro win.  I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

>Cesaro spins a man using only his neck.

Vince's taste is odd to me. I'm not sure what his problem is with this guy


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Cesaro spins a man using only his neck.
> 
> Vince's taste is odd to me. I'm not sure what his problem is with this guy



Yeah it's only a Vince thing.

The lockerroom loves the guy
Steph Loves the guy
Hunter loves the guy.

But somehow Vince doesn't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Hopefully he gets the Drew redemption and gets a push this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Good for Cezzy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Beer Money look different. Especially Storm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Xofi Wingston?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

If there's one thing that they've done right.  It's that they didn't decide to basically forget that Big E is still with the New Day even on another show.  Especially since Vince likes to make people forget things that happened two weeks ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

AJ pop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Omos dressed for a night out instead of a wrasslin match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Xofi Wingston?


Oh god, this Latinx stuff has hit the New Day now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Oh god, this Latinx stuff has hit the New Day now.



What?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Omos got the Reverend Devon gear


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Was Woods always this annoying?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Omos got the Reverend Devon gear



Where's the Deacon Batista replacement.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> If there's one thing that they've done right.  It's that they didn't decide to basically forget that Big E is still with the New Day even on another show.  Especially since Vince likes to make people forget things that happened two weeks ago.


Youtuber LittleKuribo, the Yugioh Abridged guy, used to do a wrestling recap show, and one of the things he suggested for the New Day were they to ever split up is that they go their own way and win their own titles but still remain friends and cover each others' back every now in then.

It sounded great for their gimmick (and teams in general, tbh), but with WWE's cynical nature I didn't think they'd ever actually try something like it. Glad I was wrong. It's fucking bizarre, but pleasant all the same.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Was Woods always this annoying?


Yes.
It's his entire gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

the monster heel getting the hot tag. I like it actually.




Shirker said:


> Yes.
> It's his entire gimmick.



It must have gotten worse. shit's annoying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

This has to be a double turn.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yes.
> It's his entire gimmick.



It's what made heel new day work so well was Woods turning it up to 11 squared

You can also tell everyone is loving being in front of crowds tonight.  Also New Day are basically playing the heel mode tonight even though AJ/Osmos is the heel team.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Youtuber LittleKuribo, the Yugioh Abridged guy, used to do a wrestling recap show, and one of the things he suggested for the New Day were they to ever split up is that they go their own way and win their own titles but still remain friends and cover each others' back every now in then.
> 
> It sounded great for their gimmick (and teams in general, tbh), but with WWE's cynical nature I didn't think they'd ever actually try something like it. Glad I was wrong. It's fucking bizarre, but pleasant all the same.



Yeah with Vince desperately wanting to make all teams something to split up with a betrayal it was a refreshing change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Dude's green but good for him.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What?


Long and somewhat toe-stepping story. Google it if you're interested, but the super dooper short version is that we Americans are doing well-intentioned, but ill advised rebranding that Latinos aren't too fond of at the moment. You know, the usual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Vince: BIG MAN STRONK


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Wasn't this guy the giant ninja last year?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ya'll call it heel, I call it smart.
> 
> Do *you *wanna fight that big ^ (use bro)?



Depends on the face I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

That was a surprisingly fun match. The build-up to Omos coming in a tearing the New Day apart was done _perfectly_


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Props to Corbin allowing himself to look like an idiot in the snickers thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shane vs. Braun. Shane jumping out of the moon. Let's goooo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shane vs. Braun. Shane jumping out of the moon. Let's goooo.



Wrestlemania 40.  Shane climbs to the moon to elbow drop someone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Wrestlemania 40.  Shane climbs to the moon to elbow drop someone.



Mania 50, Shane jumps from a satellite located in the andromeda galaxy for an elbow drop.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This feud's lame help me die


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

WWE 2K22 - Hopefully it works this time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This feud's lame help me die




Braun: you cant escape in a match where the gimmick is that you escape.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Weird to hear NF's music in a commercial, let alone a WWE one.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WWE 2K22 - Hopefully it works this time



Well they won't have yukes abandoning it halfway through and then having to be rushed out by the only devs working on anything else this year.  So it's got that going for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Well they won't have yukes abandoning it halfway through and then having to be rushed out by the only devs working on anything else this year.  So it's got that going for it.



They got two years on this one. If it fails, time to move on.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Braun: you cant escape in a match where the gimmick is that you escape.



Seriously,  the whole point to Hell in the Cell was to stop anyone from getting in or escaping.  Going back to the HBK/Taker feud where HBK would run away or have DX + the heels in the locker room get between him and Taker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously,  the whole point to Hell in the Cell was to stop anyone from getting in or escaping.  Going back to the HBK/Taker feud where HBK would run away or have DX + the heels in the locker room get between him and Taker.




Braun kayfabe pitched but it was above the budget


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Braun kayfabe pitched but it was above the budget



Speaking of Braun, has he been in a decent feud that wasn't vs Roman?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> They got two years on this one. If it fails, time to move on.


Imagine moving on from guaranteed income because of paltry shit like "objective quality".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Speaking of Braun, has he been in a decent feud that wasn't vs Roman?



Dont remember any.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dont remember any.



Seriously, Roman was right when he screamed at Braun after the Summerslam match Braun had with the Fiend.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Bring Strongman: "fuck it i'm a literal train now"

...haaaa, a'ight, whatever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shane read the latest One Piece chapter


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

NGL this match has me concerned with how the rain was earlier.  Slipping off the metal from high up can cause issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

This match really makes braun look like an asshat for picking a cage match instead of HAIC


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah it's only a Vince thing.
> 
> The lockerroom loves the guy
> Steph Loves the guy
> ...


Vince also likes shitheads like ADR.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Strong's leg selling  is purty gud, not gonna lie.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Capitalism working cuz I am craving a snickers bar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Ouch WTFFFFFFF that was stiff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh fuck. Okay, that was dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

RIP Shane


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Child me would've popped for Strong just ripping the cage open.
That spot's retarded, but the good kind.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

And once again, Shane has died.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shane is a bump legend.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2021)

Shane is 51. He's gotta stop doing that shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> RIP Shane



I have a list of wrestlers with the title of "How the fuck are they not dead."

Top two are 

Jeff Hardy
Shane McMahon

Just by the risks and bumps they take.



Shirker said:


> Child me would've popped for Strong just ripping the cage open.
> That spot's retarded, but the good kind.



Young Boymode me would have marked out too.  Sometimes things for the kids like that just work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I have a list of wrestlers with the title of "How the fuck are they not dead."
> 
> Top two are
> 
> ...



Gotta put Foley in there tho.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Gotta put Foley in there tho.



Foley should have died in the Hell in the Cell botch when he went through the cell.  How he survived that when he landed on a steel chair is a minor miracle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Cute Skeleton got a sword


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

is the gimmick that bayley dont have shit to do at mania?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Bailey getting the cheer of the night xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Womb


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

BILFs?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm glad Hall's up and walking, but it always sorta hurts seeing him. The years and the road hasn't been kind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Davey Boy got that pop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Could swear Xpac was bald last week


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

WTF this?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Is Adam Rose back?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Austin refuses to age.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

.........................
..................................
.........................................i hate this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

This feud is fucking trash. Even by today's standards.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Ok this is bad but it works because it's right up Miz and Morrison ways.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

WWE makes me wanna kill myself sometimes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

And I hate the new guy by extension. Ugh.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Ok this is bad but it works because it's right up Miz and Morrison ways.


You aren't wrong. This type of goofy shit is what Miz is perfect for. I just wish it was at all entertaining or funny.

It's the type of by commitee "comedy" that's done by people that have an approximate knowledge of humor, but don't have the souls or situational awareness required to fully realize it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

What, is he batman now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bad Bunny stole Cesaro's Matrix gear


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This camera work for bunny's entrance is obnoxious


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

*checks mania time.* It's been nearly 3 hours
*Remembers the late start* Ok so far we've had about 2 hours of mania in reality.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Poor Miz. The Berrial.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Why in the heck would Miz give Bunny a free shot?
He already socked in him the jaw before and fucked him up.

That spot only works when you haven't already gotten your shit rocked by the person you're supposed to be mocking.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Why in the heck would Miz give Bunny a free shot?
> He already socked in him the jaw before and fucked him up.
> 
> That spot only works when you haven't already gotten your shit rocked by the person you're supposed to be mocking.



Heel stupid and all that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Did Bad Bunny do a Kelly kelly?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

The crowd is loving this.  Not even sure why.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> The crowd is loving this.  Not even sure why.



We're getting old and dunno what's hip anymore. Only explanation.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We're getting old and dunno what's hip anymore. Only explanation.


 
Bad Bunny isn't even a thing in the UK at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Bad Bunny isn't even a thing in the UK at all.



Never heard of him before this shitty feud. Even listened to his music. He's trash.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

This selling is embarrassing.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> The crowd is loving this.  Not even sure why.


Real talk, this match is sorta boring, but I am kinda impressed by how much they're letting the dude do. Homie's taking real ass bumps, and doing moves and shit. And even more impressive, they're having Miz be the main guy carry him; dunno how he's not dead yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

When is Punishment getting into the ring, kinda tired of seeing Bunny in peril. We get it, you practiced selling....

EDIT*
Op, speak of the devil.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Cole is disgustingly into this.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Canadian Destroyer by a puerto rican


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Cole is disgusting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

This carry job.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

As far as vanity projects go, *far *from the worst.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2021)

Did BB just do a Canadian Destroyer?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

2 and a half hours in (excluding rain delay) so a 3-hour event isn't too bad in length since I doubt the smackdown women's championship will go longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Did BB just do a Canadian Destroyer?



Well Morrison did 99% of the work.  But that's the way things are done with the destroyer.  The one receiving the move does all the effort.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

"We're getting ready for our HISTORIC main event tonight"

you people are fucking exhausting....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Sasha stale as fuck. Complete misfire if Bianca doesn't win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Hair CGI. Bayonetta would be proud.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

This is a good ass video package. One of their best, actually. Like the graphics and particle effects. Wonder who's idea it was to implement that stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bianca ass/thigh slapping but not using a kick move. Vince is now confused.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

That strength was impressive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bianca stronk as fuk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Bianca is deceptively strong, I keep forgetting


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

Bianca has to be pound for pound the strongest woman in WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Kind of a squash no?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

That outside sequence was Stooges level, with Sasha trying thing after thing and repeatedly paying for it.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kind of a squash no?


Honestly, so far I like it. Babyface in peril when she's clearly bigger and tougher than the heel has always been sorta boring to me. I'm guessing the tide will turn when Bianca injures a rib or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Honestly, so far I like it. Babyface in peril when she's clearly bigger and tougher than the heel has always been sorta boring to me. I'm guessing the tide will turn when Bianca injures a rib or something.



Shit needs some limb targeting.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

That was a pretty damn good counter.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

That was decent? At least the right girl won.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Please fuck off, cole....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

friend that was a Zoro move


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2021)

That cut on the side of Sasha from the hair shot like damn.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 10, 2021)

Lashley won. Bianca won. AJ  won.
This was a good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

That match was pretty good. Loved the finish. Sasha is a champ for agreeing to take that shit. Couldn't be me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That match was pretty good. Loved the finish. Sasha is a champ for agreeing to take that shit. Couldn't be me.



Isn't that ground for a DQ tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Please fuck off, cole....



Had to be Cole


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Bianca's eventual Hair vs Hair match is gonna be money.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 10, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Isn't that ground for a DQ tho?


Part of her body. Don't count.  
Naomi doesn't get DQ's for using her ass as a finishing move, despite its force being tantamount to that of a nuclear missile.

It's basically the same logic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Part of her body. Don't count.
> Naomi doesn't get DQ's for using her ass as a finishing move, despite its force being tantamount to that of a nuclear missile.
> 
> It's basically the same logic.



I really hope she gives back and does a Hair vs Hair match cuz I'd pay good money to see it. Doesn't even need to lose. But there's a story in there you know?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Cesaro still ended up jobbing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2021)

Hope Sasha got a good payday from this.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

She will get her downside and nothing more and she will like it


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

All in all WM day 1 was a pretty good ppv.  Didn't last too long (3 hours if yo exclude delayed start), solid to very good matches. The crowd not trying to hijack the show. 

Best of all Hogan being boo'd

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2021)

Didn’t watch any of Mania.  Saw some images on Twitter though.  Hate hate hate Sasha’s new hair.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2021)

So will Wrestlemania be two days forever now?

That's actually brilliant lol. They can make a lot more money that way. Just might lead to burnout.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> So will Wrestlemania be two days forever now?
> 
> That's actually brilliant lol. They can make a lot more money that way. Just might lead to burnout.



I'm doing fine so far. I'm guessing the crowd being back helped a lot. We'll see an hour into night 2.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Question is will tonight start on time, will there be delays, will they have to stop because of weather, because tonight is supposedly meant to be worse.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Question is will tonight start on time, will there be delays, will they have to stop because of weather, because tonight is supposedly meant to be worse.



God vs. Vince feud ender Grudge match in a 3 Stages of Hell

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

God vs Vince.  Devil hates both so he's the ref


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> So will Wrestlemania be two days forever now?
> 
> That's actually brilliant lol. They can make a lot more money that way. Just might lead to burnout.


8 hour manias made me want to kill myself


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

If Vince tries to go back to long 5/6/7/8 hour-long manias again, Paul should take him out back with a shovel.  Not to kill him, just to distract him long enough so Paul can swiftly turn it into another multi-night affair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Fiend making me crave crispy chicken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Clear skies so far.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Is it true fiend and Orton are the opening match?  

That's dumb no?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Let's go Bryan


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2021)

lol


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

America the beautiful is bad enough, but adding country we don't need no redneck music down in these parts.

So God vs Vince Day 2 begins.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

The man with the golden hand is the best thing to come out of a wwe promo in a minite

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> The man with the golden hand is the best thing to come out of a wwe promo in a minite



Better than the enlarged puppy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

8 minutes for an intro goddamn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh no... Titus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Hogan getting bood


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hogan getting bood



I bet it's normal people boo, rednecks cheering thinking he's one of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

*Snekkkkkkkk*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

So 20 mins entrance for randy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm here and ready. Laughed at Hogan getting boo'd again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

I think they're tryna to get this outta the way for the theatrics in case the weather gets fucked later in the night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Ah fiend classic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

They brought a fridge?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Crazy Bliss is best Bliss


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

shitty red light... ehh..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Brodie Lee tribute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

WTF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

I can't be the only that's unable to follow this anymore.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Sister Abigail hates the Fiend now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Sister Abigail hates the Fiend now?



but they disappeared together.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

So I'm not even sure what happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

they're missing the point with a monster horror wrestler. kane and taker won their matches. this is cape fear bray all over again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Feels good to boo jax

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Tamina getting chants.  What universe is this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

This looks like the new Melissa Mccarthy movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shayna is great man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shayna legit looked like she broke Nattie ankle.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Tamina getting chants.  What universe is this?


A WWE universe that's just happy to finally be at an event. As long as you ain't offensive to the sense, you're getting cheers and chants.

...then again it could also be crowd sweetening. I dunno if anyone's noticed, but there's been a mild amount of it going on since last night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

youngest chick in this match is 37 btw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> youngest chick in this match is 37 btw


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Nia is bad at bants.
Also I like how no one is acknowledging even a little bit that these two used to be partners.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

These results man.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Show sucks so far.
Far cry from yesterday's consistency.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Nia is the youngest

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

these results are wack dude. Did vince think last night was too good so he had to sabotage night 2?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Show sucks so far.
> Far cry from yesterday's consistency.


which is weird becase on paper this was the far stronger show

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Bad Bunny and now Logan Paul. I'm getting old cuz I give zero fucks about either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Chanting Sami's theme.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Nia is the youngest



It's like when they have all these up and comers on the men's roster and then you find out they're older than Randy Orton.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

crowd is hot for this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

fuck me, that's stiff


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> crowd is hot for this.


Finally a real match

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Gaddammit Cole


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

I have a worry that Vince is going to want Roman boo'd tonight and the fans when he comes out are going to rebel and cheer him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I have a worry that Vince is going to want Roman boo'd tonight and the fans when he comes out are going to rebel and cheer him.



He needs a payoff for this heel work. hope the crowd plays along.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Amazing execution by both.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

These two have so much chemistry to the point I don't think they could have a bad match even if they went out there to deliberately have one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> These two have so much chemistry to the point I don't think they could have a bad match even if they went out there to deliberately have one.


20 years of friendship boyo


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Pictured in this match: the actual suplex city


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Brilliant match with amazing 50/50 offense.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bad Bunny and now Logan Paul. I'm getting old cuz I give zero fucks about either.


All you need to know about Logan Paul is fuck Logan Paul. He's a waste of human skin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> All you need to know about Logan Paul is fuck Logan Paul. He's a waste of human skin.



At least he agreed to take a stunner to make everyone feel good.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> At least he agreed to take a stunner to make everyone feel good.


I can appreciate the self awareness it takes to be the heel. Reminds me of when K-Fed got the shit beat out of him on Raw that one time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

RVD rolling papers


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I can appreciate the self awareness it takes to be the heel. Reminds me of when K-Fed got the shit beat out of him on Raw that one time.



Agreed. In a messed up way, he fits more than Bad Bunny. Only if he agrees to be the heel manager.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

This is my first time witnessing the pigeons.

They make me actively fucking hate Matt Riddle. I don't like feeling that way....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This is my first time witnessing the pigeons.
> 
> They make me actively fucking hate Matt Riddle. I don't like feeling that way....



they're pirate pigeons now.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

RVD and Riddle need to have a couple months as a tag team just to see who gets the most stoned.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shit is picking up. Another decent match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Maffew is gonna have a field day with this event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

holy shit. that's some accuracy with the kick.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

oof taking that brogue while upside down


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Damp conditions messed up the White Noise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Good God. Kudos to Sheamus for accuracy, and to Riddle for agreeing to that. Even busted a lip.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

triple h gave bad bunny a dildo?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

I think Shaimus kicked him in the chin and Riddle bit his tongue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

My favorite finish of Mania. Good God that was brutal, and Riddle looked like a million bucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Are they doing evil foreigner again?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

What
Are
The
RULES

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> What
> Are
> The
> RULES



Cultural insensitivity bordering on Boomer Racism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

NIGERIAN DRUM FIGHT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

it's a fucking street fight. call it that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

Winner gets a KFC gift card

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

If it is a street fight, Big E should just get New Day to help.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Winner gets a KFC gift card



Jesus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Drums and a gong?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

I gotta admit, that entrance was main event feel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Winner gets a KFC gift card


Black people done eat kfc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

damn. that was a stiff bump.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Winner gets a KFC gift card


Fuck you, Juice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Favorite match so far, jokes aside. I like the unfettered VIOLENCE.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Isn't that Shane's guy from raw underground?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

And now we get a Nigerian general?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Isn't that Shane's guy from raw underground?




Raw Underground invasion angle


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Favorite match so far, jokes aside. I like the unfettered VIOLENCE.


...*sigh*... nvm.

I wonder who Umaga clone is.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Yup it's Dabba Kato


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

YES.

Apollo won it for de BROTHAS.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

Didnt have Babatundae finishes off E 9n my bingo card


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

So Nigerian World Order?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2021)

And not a single fucking drum used

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

We better get Kane pyro


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> We better get Kane pyro



You get Kane Pyro.  And there's actually a tag team in this years HoF but as individuals Kane and RVD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Welp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

this is a shit live performance.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Welp



Covid liked that.  I just hope that the whole "It's super hard to spread covid outside." that is essentially what is being the current understanding is true.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Welp


Gonna assume (hope and pray) this person is joking


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Asuka is being womanhandled.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Always find it funny when both wrestlers are basically out cold and the wrestler yells at them to get into the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

Asuka has ANOTHER CONCUSSION


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

It's probably because I had a long day today and I'm kinda tired, but I'm just finding it really hard to get too invested in the work tonight.

This women's match just felt like a match. Not bad but... Eh.

Good for Rhea btw. About time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Asuka is 0-4 at mania now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Mindless booking too. She's heel but got a clean victory?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Alexa getting jizzed on by satan was fucking weird man.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mindless booking too. She's heel but got a clean victory?


Eh that's fine. Sometimes the heel is just the better woman. Especially when they're big and scary like Rhea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Eh that's fine. Sometimes the heel is just the better woman. Especially when they're big and scary like Rhea.



Then why should I hate her? Not like they gave her some personality building the feud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Wombmania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

She mentioned Cena. that's some high tier roasting there.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Asuka vs Rhea should have been an out and out street fight brawl after Rhea attacked Asuka on raw a few weeks back.   We should have seen their brutality at the highest.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

wtf Backlash is now getting the Wrestlemania tag on it too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> wtf Backlash is now getting the Wrestlemania tag on it too.



Shit is now like the Marvel prefix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

Time for some D-Bry.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Shit is now like the Marvel prefix



Feb/March next year ppv.  The Fastlane to Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Mix of boos and cheers for Roman


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

I forgot little Naitch is still reffing.  He's been going for near 30 years now starting in WCW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Outstanding heel work


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Roman is such a natural heel.  I've said it before, he should have been the one to betray the shield.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Roman is such a natural heel.  I've said it before, he should have been the one to betray the shield.


Would've solved so many problems.

4 years of wasted time and effort avoided just like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Dragon pop


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

oof double spear


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Brian no don't do the head butt.  That move is fucking stupid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Bryan working that crowd.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> oof double spear


I always wondered what that would look like.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

This is a damn good match. Waking me up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Roman working that crowd. OMG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

That was a great spot lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Holy fuck this match


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Poor Reigns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Dude, this false finish


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

Bryan signed his own death warrent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Edge killed Dragon


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 11, 2021)

I

Did not expect that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Doesn't make this Edge the winner?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

HEAD OF THE TABLE


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Doesn't make this Edge the winner?


Shhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

I guess BABYGURL holds the belt until he faces Cousin Dwayne.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

More than a year since the WWE held an event with a crowd and they send them home unhappy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

But this works. Roman continues with the heat.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> More than a year since the WWE held an event with a crowd and they send them home unhappy.


"Welcome back WWE universe. We missed you!"

Universe:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Thunderdome gonna be hard to watch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "Welcome back WWE universe. We missed you!"
> 
> Universe:




Two heel top champs out of Mania. has to be a first right?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2021)

Something is wrong with my damn tv. I can't load wwe.com or peacock.

But anyway I saw it on my computer .

Tbh I think the double pin of Bryan and Edge was unncessary. But congrats to Roman I guess.

Also lol:


----------



## Raiden (Apr 11, 2021)

A lot of people in the comments are saying Edge should have won.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm kinda stuck watching this post-WM watch along thing with these 3 randos on peacock. The reaction can be summed up as "dom me Roman I will take all of you and lap up any remains like the dirty bitch I am, please hurt me"

Nice to know even when he's a heel their employees/associates are instructed to slob him. Kinda hilarious in how blatant it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A lot of people in the comments are saying Edge should have won.


Honestly for as good as the match was, who won didn't really matter all that much. At least imo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A lot of people in the comments are saying Edge should have won.


Probably the same ones bitching about "OlD PaRt TiMerS TaKiNg a MaiN EvEnt SpoT"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 11, 2021)

I think they're talking about the finish and they're right. edge needs to come out on smackdown say he actually won.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A lot of people in the comments are saying Edge should have won.



As much as I love Edge, if he's only doing 6-10 matches a year he shouldn't be holding the title.  People are tired of champions not showing up due to Brock.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Even Corney is wholesome this week.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

Another great broken skull session

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Is she leaving?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

I can't find anything about her contract to say if it's running out or not.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2021)

wow this is like the first wrestlemania that ended with both heels retaining their championships in like 20yrs lmao


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2021)

Changes to RAW's announce team.

Eh idk.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2021)

They made the right decision to keep Roman as champ.  Probably should have kept Banks as champ too.

coming out of the event.  I pray that they don’t go down the rematch road.  I know some of these matches were fresh.  But please.. no rematches.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> wow this is like the first wrestlemania that ended with both heels retaining their championships in like 20yrs lmao


Didn’t someone say 8 out of 9 champions are heels?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow the next event is called  Wrestlemania Backlash lmao. basically "Rematch"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Didn’t someone say 8 out of 9 champions are heels?



really? well, i only had reigns and lashley in mind. rest are just filler champions


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Wow the next event is called  Wrestlemania Backlash lmao. basically "Rematch"



Edge will win this time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

So how was the two night WM guys?


----------



## Aesima (Apr 12, 2021)

Night one was pretty solid, Night two was the drizzling shits until the main event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So how was the two night WM guys?



Ups and downs. Performances were good. Everyone busted their ass off. Results were as WWE as you'd guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 12, 2021)

Why is WWE riding Bad Bunny's dick as if it was Zoro's dick?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Well he scratched WWE's back with his WM program with Priest against Miz and Morrison, guessing it's the company's turn to do the same in promoting his tour........... What's his genera again?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Bad Bunny vs Logan Paul will definitely happen at next year's mania  

Let's just hope it's not for a title.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bad Bunny vs Logan Paul will definitely happen at next year's mania
> 
> Let's just hope it's not for a title.



Only if David Arquette is the special guest ref.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2021)

Honestly from what I heard.  Bad Bunny match was better than every match except maybe 3-4.  That ain’t bad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Honestly from what I heard.  Bad Bunny match was better than every match except maybe 3-4.  That ain’t bad.


Not in order


Sheamus Riddle
Roman 3 way
Asuka Rhea
Bianca Sasha


yeah so it was the 5th best match of mania


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

The best thing about the bad bunny match was while he was in the ring a lot they made it so most of his offence was the type of moves where most of the performance is done by those on the receiving of the move.  This isn't a complaint though, most celeb matches have celebs either doing nothing or doing too much and it doesn't come off.  They knew what to do and did it well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2021)

Throws a better looking punch than Shane.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Throws a better looking punch than Shane.



Heresy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Throws a better looking punch than Shane.


Most people do.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Throws a better looking punch than Shane.



my 80 year old gran can throw a better punch than shane


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 12, 2021)

Shane has the most paradoxical punches


They look like shit AND hurt people


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Shane has Haki punches. They dont have to connect to do damage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

Umm, decided to tune into Raw right now, watching Priest taking on Miz/Morrison in a Handicap match, tuning out.    Also why is Maryse out there as well.

Anyway, took three people to beat Priest, to me it caused me to change the channel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Miz was out there in his underwear dry humping Maryse on live TV


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Miz was out there in his underwear dry humping Maryse on live TV


They are married to each other so I think Peacock might be ok with that when it replays on their network.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

Has this woman come out on NxT yet or are they still training her.

Reactions: Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are married to each other so I think Peacock might be ok with that when it replays on their network.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>


Ok, didn't stick around for that part.  Getting the PS4 started to play Verperia after the pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah, RAW's pretty garbage. Can't wait until it's over so I can go back to my hiatus.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Also, Charlotte pulled a total Triple H promo


----------



## Aesima (Apr 12, 2021)

This Raw is doo doo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, Charlotte pulled a total Triple H promo



not enough "ah" at the end of each sentence and no shovels. Yet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 12, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, Charlotte pulled a total Triple H promo


Yeah.

She basically went on a 15 minute rant and didn't saying anything.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2021)

Does anyone else not get the point of Drew? I don't see a single thing that is interesting about him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 12, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Does anyone else not get the point of Drew? I don't see a single thing that is interesting about him.


Drew's a big guy that can work.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2021)

Got it. I even tried to be positive. But I just don't see anything interesting about him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2021)

Legit they should just name Mandy and Dana's team Brazzers and get it over with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh hey, Monet is apparently Taya Valkyrie.
Still has oddly unfitting theme music, but at least this one is rapped by a woman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2021)

Fucking embarassing how much better the nxt after takeover is than the raw after mania

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2021)

You think the Dexter Lumus character fucks?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Only anally


Well apparently Indy's turned on by the concept of date rape, so maybe she's cool with that too.
Good for her. Girl knows what she wants and how to get it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 13, 2021)

Really good first unopposed Tuesday show (technically not the first, but shut up)

As is usual these days, it was hard for me to get as into it as I would've liked because of fatigue and a cruddy mood from work, but the main event was extremely fun, and Kushida winning the Cruiserweight belt was dope. Also apparently Leon Ruff is a psychopath now. I hope they follow through with that. I like the guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

So Karrion Kross is a Goldberg that can talk and have a hot valet/wife?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Does anyone else not get the point of Drew? I don't see a single thing that is interesting about him.


tough guy who kicks skulls in who was once a baby face jabroni. what more could you want, also he wears a skirt and carries a sword.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> You think the Dexter Lumus character fucks?





Zhen Chan said:


> Only anally



Degenerancy, the world we live in when the ass is the focus of attention.






Also Cornette with his thoughts on the Bad Bunny match at WM.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> tough guy who kicks skulls in who was once a baby face jabroni. what more could you want, also he wears a skirt and carries a sword.



Idk just not my style I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Degenerancy, the world we live in when the ass is the focus of attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only 7 minutes? Corney is on his Orton phase where he's just doing it for the money now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only 7 minutes? Corney is on his Orton phase where he's just doing it for the money now.



Poor Corny hasn't been the same since his new nemesis Maki Itoh went back to Japan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 14, 2021)

I don't agree completely with Jim. I think it's helpful to have outside stars come into WWE, especially since I feel like it's starting to become an insular universe.

It's just how you use them. Like it might be cool to have celebrities have teams that fight each other (nothing complicated, one night shows like RAW v. Smackdown). Or like sit on commentary.

WWE should use celebrities because the other guys that they have right now aren't big crossover stars. And that's what Vince gets for trying to shove certain talent down people's throat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't agree completely with Jim. I think it's helpful to have outside stars come into WWE, especially since I feel like it's starting to become an insular universe.
> 
> It's just how you use them. Like it might be cool to have celebrities have teams that fight each other (nothing complicated, one night shows like RAW v. Smackdown). Or like sit on commentary.
> 
> WWE should use celebrities because the other guys that they have right now aren't big crossover stars.



Speaking of using celebs, Tyson has a referee gig tonight right?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2021)

Local newspaper headline

Brett Hart has been arrested for attempted murder.

Me: WAIT WHAT *checks again and realises it's a local paper, the name is Brett, not Bret.* Oh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Local newspaper headline
> 
> Brett Hart has been arrested for attempted murder.
> 
> Me: WAIT WHAT *checks again and realises it's a local paper, the name is Brett, not Bret.* Oh.



Thought he finally got his hands on Shawn without a camera present.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't agree completely with Jim. I think it's helpful to have outside stars come into WWE, especially since I feel like it's starting to become an insular universe.
> 
> It's just how you use them. Like it might be cool to have celebrities have teams that fight each other (nothing complicated, one night shows like RAW v. Smackdown). Or like sit on commentary.
> 
> WWE should use celebrities because the other guys that they have right now aren't big crossover stars. And that's what Vince gets for trying to shove certain talent down people's throat.



Logan Paul's role was better. Owens stunning him got a major pop, and ended up getting some heat from it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Hmm, Young Bucks promo explaining their heel turn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Why is MJF trying to bargin with Tyson.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2021)

Home just in time for more wrasslin'

Show opens up with a pretty damn good promo from the Bucks after a pretty damn subdued and clumsy heel turn last week. Also, MJF and Tyson had a surprisingly good segment too. No way they would've pulled that off live.

Anyway, Bucks vs Triangle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Hmm, quick question but is Callis welcome at the WWE or did his days as the Jackel burn bridges over there?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Very fun match I'm watch and again, those chain moves better be part of the game mechanics.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2021)

Damn, that mask pull was the dirtiest i've ever seen.
Usually there's a tease or a tug of war or whatever, but nah, Matt just fuckin' ripped the shit off and threw it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Young Buck wins, though they had to unmask Fenix to do it.

Hmm, so is Hangman the temp leader of the Dark Order since he's going to need allies to take on Omega and his united crew when that happens.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Welp is mini Brandi vs Cargill next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Cargill wins, expect Cornette to have some kind words for this match, can't wait.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2021)

Imagine agreeing to a spot in which Tyson punches you.
Couldn't fuckin' be me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok, fun match, Tyson didn't do that much but punch out one of Pinnicle.  So Inner Circle takes the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Meh, Callis with a shitter kick.  Anyway, the Elite/Club embracing more of their heel personas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice to see Statlander back in ring, now reform SciFi Hentai and have a tentacle mascot join them to the ring when they tag.

Hmm, looks like Taz is keeping Cage and Starks backstage when they go talk to Christian.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2021)

Fuck sakes, I think at times AEW wants Matt Hardy to die on TV.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 14, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, I think at times AEW wants Matt Hardy to die on TV.


Subtly finishing the job they started at that PPV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2021)

So why did the bucks turn?


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 15, 2021)

Cornette should just shut the fuck up lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Logan Paul's role was better. Owens stunning him got a major pop, and ended up getting some heat from it.



Yeah that was good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

New releases

Samoa joe
Chelsea green
mickie james
bille kay
tucker
kalisto
wesley blake

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Peypey got cut

Iconic definitely coming to aew


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2021)

Vince makes women's tag team championship
Splits an actual tag team
Both leave


Joe I can understand, gets injured far too often, likely wants to wrestle but if you're injured every few weeks you generally don't want to as a promoter want to take the risks.  Sports teams will cut a upper level player if 2/3s of the season they tend to be out.

Tucker... Like why did you split heavy machinery?  
Kalisto... can't complain, will be better utilised.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Vince makes women's tag team championship
> Splits an actual tag team
> Both leave
> 
> ...


I feel the worse for chelsea

She had a bunch of momentum going into nxt, loses all her matches, and debuts 3 times in main roster getting hurt everytime

like fuck


----------



## Aesima (Apr 15, 2021)

Good god was Vince having a bad day he we decided to go on a massacre with releases? Surprised Joe got cut, why though he was alright as a commentator.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> New releases
> 
> Samoa joe
> Chelsea green
> ...



Billy and Joe were JUST ON WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 15, 2021)

No more Thickie James. 

Samoa Joe will never be WWE champion.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I feel the worse for chelsea
> 
> She had a bunch of momentum going into nxt, loses all her matches, and debuts 3 times in main roster getting hurt everytime
> 
> like fuck



That sucks massive throbbing dick. What's worse is that you can't really blame anyone for it. Reminds me of Wade Barrett in a way....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2021)

Chelsea Green, Samoa Joe, and Mickie James are the three new free agents with value.

I do think these releases are bad for morale though.  The Iconics were in NXT forever and have a lot of friendships in the company.

it’s amazing Dana Brooke and Tamina made it through another round of cuts too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm shocked Dream survived the cuts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I'm shocked Dream survived the cuts


Yeah they should have released him.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 15, 2021)

Unless I see police reports Idc about these screenshots are but either way Dream is tainted goods and also gets injured, H is clearly looking out for him but it's only a matter of time before he finally decides it ain't worth it anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Unless I see police reports Idc about these screenshots are but either way Dream is tainted goods and also gets injured, H is clearly looking out for him but it's only a matter of time before he finally decides it ain't worth it anymore.


Word on the street is the parent got paid off to drop the case





In other news aew pulled 1.2m on wed and out performed the nba game they were up against.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

mojo rawley cut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> In other news aew pulled 1.2m on wed and out performed the nba game they were up against.



*That is fuckin' hilarious*


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> mojo rawley cut


Overdue.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2021)

NXT cuts next?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NXT cuts next?


We call those call ups

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah just heard about the recent releases.  Sucks Samoa Joe was releases, Mickie James as well as she had quite a bit of matches left in her.  Tuckie was inevitable the minute he was split from Otis and nothing came of their split.  For the Iconics, one half of them is probably going to AEW because her husband is there but they might find themselves making more profit in the indies.  



Zhen Chan said:


> mojo rawley cut



The minute Gronk bailed was when the guy was on borrowed time with the company.   Only reason he was probably kept longer than needed was because WWE was hoping he would draw a named talent from the NFL to probably cross over to the sports entertainment world of the WWE though with games backs on I doubt that would be a possiblility anymore.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> We call those call ups



Memes aside, how many of the main roster right now is not an NXT call up?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 15, 2021)

Eh I think they could have found something for joe lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NXT cuts next?


Balor coming to AEW?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

The people that were released are primarily people that haven’t been used.

nikki cross should be nervous.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

There is some speculation that there will be some nxt releases today.  Here is my list:

Bobby Fish
Aliyah
Drake Maverick
Jessamyn Duke
Kona Reeves
Marina Shafir
Tegan Nox
Tony Nese
Vanessa Borne
Velveteen Dream


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

Put Santana Garrett on the firing list too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> There is some speculation that there will be some nxt releases today.  Here is my list:
> 
> Bobby Fish
> Aliyah
> ...


Not drake


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

People that have had injury issues and people that have had a lot of time to get over and failed are the ones wwe should be looking to get rid of here.

props to Tozawa for making it through a round of cuts.  He owes his ninjas I guess.  Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2021)

Bobby Fish n Velveteen Dream?

Wtf!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

On my firing list.  Sad to see them go.  But it hasn’t worked out.  Not likely to be plans for either of them imo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

Peyton Royce firing surprised me since I always heard that they liked her.

but I can easily imagine her acting petulant after the Iconics were separated.  So it may have been similar to the Emma firing.  Gone because of attitude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 16, 2021)

Damn that'd be so funny if that's true.

I just really like the idea that they can make the ill-advised decision to split up a tag team that both the talents liked, the fans (generally) liked and could help add weight to the women's tag division that _they_ started... and it's the talent that's at fault for being a wee bit persnickety about it.

Super on-brand.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

I do think that firing people is the most interesting thing wwe has done in months.  Just want to point that out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2021)

peyton royce looks better than most of the wwe female roster today lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2021)

I would have fired Lacey Evans or Nikki Cross before Peyton Royce.

billie on the other hand was a no brainer since she was probably the worst wrestler in the entire company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I would have fired Lacey Evans or Nikki Cross before Peyton Royce.
> 
> billie on the other hand was a no brainer since she was probably the worst wrestler in the entire company.



Optics for Lacey would be extremely terrible.

Headline: WWE fires pregnant marine veteran.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 16, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Optics for Lacey would be extremely terrible.
> 
> Headline: WWE fires pregnant marine veteran.


also illegal


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 16, 2021)

ok who is this person commentating with Cole?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2021)

So this is Yaba Do's new role, Crew's new bodyguard.  A Kurgan-lite with Umanga's finisher............  Also congrats on production for keeping that countdown loud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> New releases
> 
> Samoa joe
> Chelsea green
> ...



Man if you're gonna release Mickie at least give her a petty mania payday, especially for the fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Why is an antivirus doing commentary on Smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2021)

this is by far the most interesting Apollo Crews has ever been.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> this is by far the most interesting Apollo Crews has ever been.



Evil foreigner never fails to get a reaction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Roman and Heyman burying Cesaro aint pretty man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Why the fuck does Ziggler have Bianca's braid?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2021)

SmackDown may have sucked last night.  But Cesaro coming out and going face-to-face with Roman is great.  I am glad that he is getting a bit of a push recently.

he’s a guy wwe wouldn’t have the guts to release.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Roman and Heyman burying Cesaro aint pretty man.



Remember when Cesaro was a Paul Heyman guy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this is Yaba Do's new role, Crew's new bodyguard.  A Kurgan-lite with Umanga's finisher............  Also congrats on production for keeping that countdown loud.



So cringe wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Remember when Cesaro was a Paul Heyman guy?



He should bring it up next week.  

Paul: You were gonna be a Paul Heyman guy. But I just dont take anyone under my wing. *Ryback comes up on the titantron".


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He should bring it up next week.
> 
> Paul: You were gonna be a Paul Heyman guy. But I just dont take anyone under my wing. *Ryback comes up on the titantron".



If we're going to be insane we should just you know go full in with


I mean I'm not sure what's more unlikely Ryback or Punk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2021)

@Shirker have eaten you cup noodles yet today king?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker have eaten you cup noodles yet today king?



Meh, Rasuka goes from Raws Women's champ to peddling noodles, and she is not even promoting the model kit cup of it either.


Anyway anybody watching RAW is Bore tonight and is there any storyline that can keep the viewers interest.  I'm expecting a drop in views due to last week's show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Rasuka goes from Raws Women's champ to peddling noodles, and she is not even promoting the model kit cup of it either.
> 
> 
> Anyway anybody watching RAW is Bore tonight and is there any storyline that can keep the viewers interest.  I'm expecting a drop in views due to last week's show.




Will catch the highlights as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 19, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Shirker have eaten you cup noodles yet today king?


There's a lewd joke about slurping in here somewhere.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aesima (Apr 19, 2021)

This is literally the same show from last week, the fuck..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Apr 20, 2021)

I hear you’ve missed me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2021)

Ryback taking it to the people on what his probable comeback tour, ask Twitter what promotion he should try to go, adds the retire option to the mix........... well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Ryback taking it to the people on what his probable comeback tour, ask Twitter what promotion he should try to go, adds the retire option to the mix........... well.


And “retire” happens to be in the lead at 71% lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> And “retire” happens to be in the lead at 71% lmao



Damn that shot up.  When I saw it last night it was only at around 50%


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Damn that shot up.  When I saw it last night it was only at around 50%


AEW is in second place at 15%, his fast food reviews aren’t doing him any favors.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I would have fired Lacey Evans or Nikki Cross before Peyton Royce.
> 
> billie on the other hand was a no brainer since she was probably the worst wrestler in the entire company.


Kinda surprised NIkki Cross wasn't released along with them.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Meh, Rasuka goes from Raws Women's champ to peddling noodles, and she is not even promoting the model kit cup of it either.
> 
> 
> Anyway anybody watching RAW is Bore tonight and is there any storyline that can keep the viewers interest.  I'm expecting a drop in views due to last week's show.


What happened last week? I honestly don't really watch raw anymore because its just endless repeated matches and promos on loop. Its as if the show is all prerecorded already and a machine picks all the content and puts it together in time for it to air.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 20, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> What happened last week? I honestly don't really watch raw anymore because its just endless repeated matches and promos on loop. Its as if the show is all prerecorded already and a machine picks all the content and puts it together in time for it to air.



Going from highligts and podcast review, nothing of interest.  Charlotte is back, cuts promo, vows to get belt back.  The founders of the Hurt Business has supposedly taken two members of Masturbation (Dildo and T-Bag) to their cause.  And Bliss now gets a doll.

This week, Charlotte has a match, Bliss still has a doll, and Dildo and T-bag are unmasked....... and I don't give a fiddler's fuck about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2021)

It's 4 20 day so remember that today belongs to these two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2021)

Been watching NXT. Fun ep so far.
InDex is over with me.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 20, 2021)

Surray with a really good debut


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 21, 2021)

Well looks like Ronda is pregnant.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like Ronda is pregnant.


Took long enough


old ass dried up eggz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 21, 2021)

34 isn't old it's pretty much average for first child these days


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2021)

34 isn’t old but it is one year away from an increase in pregnancy risk/birth defects. I think the chances of getting pregnant at 34 is like 25% after three months of attempts.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2021)

Didn't she leave like two years ago? Damn. They might have had complications prior.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Didn't she leave like two years ago? Damn. They might have had complications prior.


Yes she left with the intent of becoming pregnant so it’s presumed they’ve been trying for at least two years now.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 21, 2021)

Also couldn't she have just taken a non combating role in WWE? Something with commentary or FS1? Kind of weird that she just took a hard break from it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 21, 2021)

Does jericho kniw what the trail of tears is?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yesterday’s episode of dynamite was pretty uneventful. I did make sure to pay attention during the woman’s championship match because I suspected it would receive praise. Both women looked slow and sloppy. Shida’s katana kick or whatever it’s called looks slow and fake, and Conti’s GTS variation makes Punk’s look fatal.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 22, 2021)

WWE being cold asf to their future endeavored.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh Mark Carano seems to have been fired.  Wonder if it was related to the Mickie James personal items incident.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2021)

Is it that hard to get a box? Wtf!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2021)

The fuck......... WWE now partnering with Crunchyroll for an anime project?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2021)

Crazy enough to work. But I think they would need to use their biggest names to make the idea catch fire (Hogan, Rock, Steve Austin)

Or maybe they could make a completely fresh wrestling based anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 23, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Crazy enough to work. But I think they would need to use their biggest names to make the idea catch fire (Hogan, Rock, Steve Austin)
> 
> Or maybe they could make a *completely fresh wrestling based anime*.



Might be a bit hard to accomplish since two other franchises have E beat to the punch in Tiger Mask and Kinnikuman.   If WWE goes the normal route they'll be labled as a Tiger Mask clone, if they go the over power scaling route then they're be call out as a Kinnikuman clone.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2021)

I've learned to not doubt them though, even when they do shit that's absolutely crazy.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2021)

Aesima said:


> WWE being cold asf to their future endeavored.



According to the nose, whoever was responsible for this has been sacked.  My trust level on that is about as much as I trust Ryback to say something positive to the WWE while sitting in front of a giant plate of free food and not eating any of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2021)

This guy. Apparently it was a common company wide practice. So he just took a hit it seems for PR lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks like they wanted a reason to be rid of him and found a scapegoat.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 23, 2021)

Carrano is exactly what you would expect from the head of HR. Abuses his power over those below him and then doesn’t report any complaints to those above him.

He’s also responsible for managing the appearance of the talent in the women’s division, and it’s safe to assume how popular that makes him in today’s bizzaro world.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 24, 2021)

Aleister been off TV for how long and this is how they bring him back, story time with Black.  The fuck?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Aleister been off TV for how long and this is how they bring him back, story time with Black.  The fuck?



Fuck don’t tell me they gon change his entrance theme to

Bicycle - Queen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2021)

If anyone has an opinion on this, it's Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> If anyone has an opinion on this, it's Punk.



WWE PR: Boss, Phil just responded to your tweet.

HHH: Bring me my shovel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Apr 25, 2021)

Kenny took the Impact belt..how many belts are they gonna give him before they accept he's not drawing?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Kenny took the Impact belt..how many belts are they gonna give him before they accept he's not drawing?



Eh, well not surprised at the outcome.  Hmm, doesn't that make two of Impact's belts now in the hands of different companies.   AEW has it's main while NJPW has the tag belts.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Kenny took the Impact belt..how many belts are they gonna give him before they accept he's not drawing?


Ambrose was a better draw believe it or not.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose was a better draw believe it or not.


the Katie Vick storyline was a better draw than Kenny "I think I'm a anime character but without the personality" omega.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Aesima said:


> the Katie Vick storyline was a better draw than Kenny "I think I'm a anime character but without the personality" omega.




But but the jazz hands.... 

Well if the adult Shinji's plan is to collect all those belts so he can finally accept himself, so be it.  Rather have that happen than deal with the third impact, but the bastard never did bring out a decent Rei Ayanami counterpart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2021)

Finally people realizing Omega isn't a draw. He had monstrous potential 5 years ago but he didn't pounce when he was hot. Sadly, his only chance to become a big star now is WWE, ironically. 50/50 Doesn't make stars. Austin didn't become Austin by jobbing half the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finally people realizing Omega isn't a draw. He had monstrous potential 5 years ago but he didn't pounce when he was hot. Sadly, his only chance to become a big star now is WWE, ironically. 50/50 Doesn't make stars. Austin didn't become Austin by jobbing half the time.



Tell that to Impact.. From what I'm hearing they are banking on an Omega title reign to increase viewers and buy ins for upcoming PPVs.  But sadly this is Impact we are talking about.  A dog scooting its ass across the ring could pop a rating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Tell that to Impact.. From what I'm hearing they are banking on an Omega title reign to increase viewers and buy ins for upcoming PPVs.  But sadly this is Impact we are talking about.  A dog scooting its ass across the ring could pop a rating.



Impact should use that money to sign Joe back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Impact should use that money to sign Joe back.



They are legit teasing it.  There was a vid promo showing previous talent that worked in Impact such as Joe and Green.  They did that last time when WWE did there releases and Impact does have a PPV late in the month that the non compete is up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are legit teasing it.  There was a vid promo showing previous talent that worked in Impact such as Joe and Green.  They did that last time when WWE did there releases and Impact does have a PPV late in the month that the non compete is up.



I love Joe but he's molded for TNA. That Kurt feud gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2021)

Does impact have the money to chase marquee agents?  They have less than 200k viewers every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Toonami Time!!! .......... oh wait, it's Monday which means Raw is Repeat, Raw is Bore..  Also Toonami is a three hour block that I enjoy watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Starting off with T-bag and Dildo unmasked....... great.  Are those fuckers wearing discount Ascension face paint.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

And that was a pointless start.  Meaningless match, bad commentary (new guys has to go), and another dumb finish........ welp see you guys Wed.

Placid away!!!!!  

Now going to go find some quality doujins featuring Hinoki Sai, been too long looking at the old ones.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2021)

I saw they announced a six man tag and a six woman tag.  Those matches are the epitome of matches designed to eat up tv time.  Garbage.  Absolute garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2021)

Unwatchable.  Why aren’t the ratings lower?  What are people waiting for?  I have wwe years of opportunities.  They stink!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2021)

so is this raw a repeat of the last two weeks?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Unwatchable.  Why aren’t the ratings lower?  What are people waiting for?  I have wwe years of opportunities.  They stink!



Because they have a set core audience that will not let them drop a certain number despite how bad the product has become. 



Nemesis said:


> so is this raw a repeat of the last two weeks?


Pretty much a yes.......


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because they have a set core audience that will not let them drop a certain number despite how bad the product has become.
> 
> 
> Pretty much a yes.......



So this is why I pretty much miss raw and smackdown, watch youtube later and keep to the PPVs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2021)

While changing channels I catch Riddle cutting a promo.  Mother fucker get Rikki Tikki Tavi out of your toking mouth, bitch!  The disrespect to children's classics knows no end in this shitfest of a show.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2021)

Impact is still alive? Rofl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aesima (Apr 27, 2021)

Good god RAW felt so hollow and yet again, same fucking show as last weeks, wrestling is truly dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Apr 27, 2021)

I just realized AJ and Omos been missing for 3 weeks now, the fuck is going on with this company forreal.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finally people realizing Omega isn't a draw. He had monstrous potential 5 years ago but he didn't pounce when he was hot. *Sadly, his only chance to become a big star now is WWE, ironically*. 50/50 Doesn't make stars. Austin didn't become Austin by jobbing half the time.



*snorts*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2021)

"Mo cushion fo tha pushin'" -Garza, probably


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2021)

Fun fact, she's engaged to the guy that sings the dub OP to a Saint Seiya series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2021)

Who's the heel between Martinez and Gonzalez?
I thought it was Martinez because she's been kind of a bitch these past two weeks but the crowd sweetening is booing Gonzalez...?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2021)

LA Night is growing on me, ngl.

Also, unrelated, but every time I see The Way's logo, it just strikes me how similar it looks to the Wizard World Comic Con logo. I wonder if that's on purpose. Gargano has come out in Wolverine/Captain Marvel colors before, so it wouldn't surprise me.

EDIT*
This is a good match, but Reed doesn't really do much from me. Gonna need Gargano to throw a pie or something.

EDIT**
Ah speak of the devil. The Chad Lumus approaches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 27, 2021)

Well here is Cornette on his two cents on Kenny's Impact win.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 27, 2021)

Did Alexia Bliss absorb Bray Wyatt or something?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 27, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Did Alexia Bliss absorb Bray Wyatt or something?


She got the ol' Spiderman from him, but instead of dying from the radiation, she now kinda sorta has his powers.

No one knows what the endgoal for this is yet....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2021)

Alexa has been on the bench for basically six months.  I wonder if she is ever going to wrestle again.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Alexa has been on the bench for basically six months.  I wonder if she is ever going to wrestle again.


Pretty much like the Mysterio storyline, they went so far that they ran out of ideas and have no fucken clue where to go from here, I wouldn't be surprised if they have Bray show up and give her sweet Abagail and knock her back to normal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

So USA not getting the NHL but one of the Turner channels now..  So it's AEW now that may have to move nights.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2021)

I hope that doesn't screw them over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2021)

AEW should move to Mondays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2021)

lol I remember when TNA did that and got a .5 rating. The only person watching was Jim Cornette and that was so he could talk shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I hope that doesn't screw them over.



Two potential nights are either Monday or Friday.  Tuesday and Thursday are NBA nights.  Smackdown the better of the show's and Khan has been adamant on keeping off Monday at the moment, dynamite not ready for a showdown with Raw despite how shit the show has become.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2021)

Yeah I guess they should pick Friday, though that's not great either. Monday is a deathwish. Won't there be Monday night football eventually soon too?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol I remember when TNA did that and got a .5 rating. The only person watching was Jim Cornette and that was so he could talk shit.



They thought Hogan and friends could draw pre sex tape and racist rant.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They thought Hogan and friends could draw pre sex tape and racist rant.



Ohooo man. lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2021)

Nothing screams "I dont have drawing power" more than being scared to go head to head with literally the shittiest WWE era of all time.  

90's EC-DUB would murder current RAW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ohooo man. lol.



I remember the main event of that show.  Hogan and Flair bladed the fuck out while each teamed with either Styles or Abyss.. Also Hogan's HoF ring used as a cracker jack prop to power Abyss, I wish I was making this shit up but then remember who was head of creative during that time, Russo.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2021)

Yeah they should move to Monday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

What was Raw's ratings for this week?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Butting heads with a wrestling show that remains relatively strong in viewership with a dedicated install base when there's already of precedent of that not working out is a panties-on-head retarded idea.

...but an interesting one. I kinda want it to happen.



Raiden said:


> Yeah I guess they should pick Friday, though that's not great either. Monday is a deathwish. Won't there be Monday night football eventually soon too?



Handegg would *murder* them. Possibly even harder than it murders WWE every year. AEW's audience tends to fuck off and DVR it whenever something else big is happening, whether it be Sports, "Politics" or some weird celebrity mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Two potential nights are either Monday or Friday.  Tuesday and Thursday are NBA nights.  Smackdown the better of the show's and Khan has been adamant on keeping off Monday at the moment, dynamite not ready for a showdown with Raw despite how shit the show has become.


Being that Shad Khan is an owner he is not allowed to compete with the NFL, Monday nights are not an option.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Hmm, so Brian Cage wins agains Hangman in the opener but only because of the ambush early on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Ok, so second match is the Sydel bros vs the Young Bucks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Brian Cage wins agains Hangman in the opener but only because of the ambush early on.


Team taz needed a win

Huge win for Cage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Fucking Johny Cage low blow.  Young Bucks win off of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Taking it SCU breaking up soon by challenging the Young Bucks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Taking it SCU breaking up soon by challenging the Young Bucks.


Ric flair incoming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Well Jade Cargill is that bitch....... because.

Orange Cassidy vs Penta Zero now, should be interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

The take away right now is that Penta Zero has been out powering Orange through out the match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

boooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Orange Cassidy wins.....  So was this the blow off match to Penta Zero feuding with Best Friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Fuck Sammy, Spears trying to have a career here.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

"You will have to kill us"

2 hour murder confirmed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Fire as fuck promo from the Pinnacle and Circle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Well Kingston vs the tech guy is now....... because Best Buys has a promotion going with AEW I take it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Get in there, Callis.  69 your man.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Eddie and Mox the angry thugs just using violence to solve all their problems is good fucking television.

Con needs to stop being a coward and just dedicate a whole ass episode to them being a couple of assholes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

Ngl I dont like christian

That was a good promo though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Well battle of the thicc going on right now.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Kipp, why are you in public? 
Miro's gonna....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Kipp, why are you in public?
> Miro's gonna....


Man needs closure......... and a vanilla midget to crush.......it's in his contract.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

God damn

That thicclander v trigger


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> God damn
> 
> That thicclander v trigger


Would a V-Trigger from Statlander hurt less because of the extra cushioning, or more because of the increased leg and thigh mass?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

How in the hell did that move not finish Ford off.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

No Miro.
Kipp lives... for now....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Would a V-Trigger from Statlander hurt less because of the extra cushioning, or more because of the increased leg and thigh mass?


It wouls hurt less but carry more force

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

The fuck, the Factory getting a bus of their own...... wait they stole it from Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

It's interesting but isn't Gunn there the oldest of all the talent in the ring followed by Dustin.  AEW ageless, where guys in their 50's can still go.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting but isn't Gunn there the oldest of all the talent in the ring followed by Dustin.  AEW ageless, where guys in their 50's can still go.


Gunn is only around to get his sons over

And dustin just wants to blade

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

Boooo, Cody didn't kill QT by throwing him off the bus.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Apr 28, 2021)

KIPP NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> KIPP NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Twink confidence was his undoing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> KIPP NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Had to happen, no Miro can move on to chasing one of the titles.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Had to happen, no Miro can move on to chasing one of the titles.


I only have 10 at a 15% chance of beating darby

Miro is my pick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Boooo, Cody didn't kill QT by throwing him off the bus.


Cody playing the razor's edge on being both a heel and a face.   Soon he will have to choose a side on what he want's his character to be.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

What happen to Negative One, don't tell me Hardy deleted him.  Fuck sakes AEW slowly turning into Impact with getting rid of children in that fashion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Well damn, 10 almost won that one there.   Had his submission finisher but got it reversed into a pin.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, 10 almost won that one there.   Had his submission finisher but got it reversed into a pin.


Best 10 has ever looked imo


Its ok he gets to go home and fuck anna jay


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2021)

Holy shit, Sting taking more bumps.  So is Archer a face or heel or a tweener then.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 29, 2021)

Aesima said:


> the Katie Vick storyline was a better draw than Kenny "I think I'm a anime character but without the personality" omega.


so he's a 2010s isekai protag?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2021)

Loved the Hangman match, Darby match, and the Inner Circle/Pinnacle promo.

The Bucks are making a great case to be removed from all time tag team discussion. They should be heels because they are cocky and annoying in real life, but this “look how heelish we are, wink wink” nonsense is terrible. Same for Kenny, he’s acting on a wrestling show, and it looks like I’m watching a low rent parody. 

Not surprised to see the ratings are back to normal, watching AEW has become more embarrassing than watching WWE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Loved the Hangman match, Darby match, and the Inner Circle/Pinnacle promo.
> 
> The Bucks are making a great case to be removed from all time tag team discussion. They should be heels because they are cocky and annoying in real life, but this “look how heelish we are, wink wink” nonsense is terrible. Same for Kenny, he’s acting on a wrestling show, and it looks like I’m watching a low rent parody.
> 
> Not surprised to see the ratings are back to normal, watching AEW has become more embarrassing than watching WWE.


Biden had a presidental address that got 12 mill

the fact they even managed 800k is amazing

edit: My bad 16 fucking million


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Biden had a presidental address that got 12 mill
> 
> the fact they even managed 800k is amazing
> 
> edit: My bad 16 fucking million


There’s competition on TV every single week, this is tired.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s competition on TV every single week, this is tired.


Youre a joke im tired of humoring

Bye now


----------



## Aesima (Apr 29, 2021)

The President's speeches were never used as an excuse of low ratings for wrestling, You can try to pretend that wrestling fans gave a shit about an old man spewing horseshit like his predecessors have that they would tune out instead of watching your product but that just ends up proving your promotion isn't engaging nor entertaining enough to keep people hooked to watch the whole thing. Raw is on rerun mode and their champs are missing and you still lose viewers...Massive L.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2021)

Aesima said:


> The President's speeches were never used as an excuse of low ratings for wrestling, You can try to pretend that wrestling fans gave a shit about an old man spewing horseshit like his predecessors have that they would tune out instead of watching your product but that just ends up proving your promotion isn't engaging nor entertaining enough to keep people hooked to watch the whole thing. Raw is on recap mode and their champs are missing and you still lose viewers...Massive L.


> Literally everry show on tv at the same time posts low rating
> Excuses

Cool story bro


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 29, 2021)

Reality shows, sports, politics, news, etc. Every week they do disappointing ratings there’s an excuse but every time they do acceptable ratings some backyard trained comedic character is a “draw”.

E: Real housewives went from 970k .31 last week to 1.02m and .33 this week...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2021)

From what I've read Raw took a bit of a loss of views this week but the reason I asked the question about it's rating a page or two back was that it's the number that AEW will need to try to draw away from if they ever go up against WWE's flagship show.  And as much as I enjoy watching AEW's content, they are not ready for that task as of late, yet alone able to take on it's secondary show Smackdown which has the best heel in the business at the moment should the end up being force to move to either Monday or Friday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2021)

Draw for me Kenny, draw for me. 

Wait this is Impact, this draws as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 30, 2021)

Taylor Wilde is back the fuck?  Amazed she came back to the company that short change her when she first started.  Here is a little story about Wilde but when she held TNA's women's championship belt, she was so underpaid that she had to get another job at a local mall kiosk just to make ends meet.  Had to quit said job because wrestling fans recognized her as  champion and ask why was she working there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I've read Raw took a bit of a loss of views this week but the reason I asked the question about it's rating a page or two back was that it's the number that AEW will need to try to draw away from if they ever go up against WWE's flagship show.  And as much as I enjoy watching AEW's content, they are not ready for that task as of late, yet alone able to take on it's secondary show Smackdown which has the best heel in the business at the moment should the end up being force to move to either Monday or Friday.


Raw should be doing impact numbers


its fucking garbage


----------



## Raiden (Apr 30, 2021)

They need to go back to a two hour show lol. The additional hour is not worth the money. Overproducing is I think partly how WCW went under.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2021)

OH wow smackdown actually opened with a good match


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> They need to go back to a two hour show lol. The additional hour is not worth the money. Overproducing is I think partly how WCW went under.



They're contracted for the third hour,  I'm not sure if the third hour has to be "live" or not.  If not one could sneak in old AE stuff in there.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2021)

Also Roman finally has new music.  The shield is finally fully put in the history list.


----------



## Aesima (Apr 30, 2021)

Roman's new theme reminded me of Style's Demi god theme, starts off all godly then goes into rap, I like it, inb4 it takes a whole decade for the theme to drop on all platforms.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh god I just realised both Roman and Seth have beef with Cesaro.  They both get new themes in the last few weeks and Vince really is going to shove them together.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2021)

End boss level theme achieved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I've read Raw took a bit of a loss of views this week but the reason I asked the question about it's rating a page or two back was that it's the number that AEW will need to try to draw away from if they ever go up against WWE's flagship show.  And as much as I enjoy watching AEW's content, they are not ready for that task as of late, yet alone able to take on it's secondary show Smackdown which has the best heel in the business at the moment should the end up being force to move to either Monday or Friday.


I think they can maintain their 800k against Raw, Raw is terrible.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2021)

I don't think it's worth it. Stay clear of RAW lmao.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Storytime with Black chapter two.......... what are they doing with the guy.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> End boss level theme achieved.


at least its not shield theme anymore but damn they gotta do a little better at mixing the sounds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

I know they are trying to push Tamina/Natty as a credible tag team but to try to replicate the Miz promo...,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2021)

Tamina and Nattie.  I can’t think of a less appealing tag team.  Maybe the young bucks, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2021)

Why on earth did Andrade agree to have a match with Alberto del dipshit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Tamina and Nattie.  I can’t think of a less appealing tag team.  Maybe the young bucks, lol.



The Bucks attempt to be interesting, Tamina been the same since introduced and Nattie......... well anyone remember Gassy Nattie.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why on earth did Andrade agree to have a match with Alberto del dipshit?


Mexican pride


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mexican pride


Figures.  I wouldn’t have a match with Joey Ryan just because were both American.


----------



## Aesima (May 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The Bucks attempt to be interesting, Tamina been the same since introduced and Nattie......... well anyone remember Gassy Nattie.


What are you talking about? They've been the same characters since they were recruited by Bullet Club 



Rukia said:


> Why on earth did Andrade agree to have a match with Alberto del dipshit?


I feel  better knowing WWE did the right thing in not using him at all if he makes dumb decisions like agree to a match with a man who's currently on trial for rape and kidnapping, good luck on being booked anywhere else.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2021)

Isn’t Charlotte close to Paige too?  I don’t understand it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Isn’t Charlotte close to Paige too?  I don’t understand it.



When is the match set to happen, maybe if there is enough outrage it might get canceled via public pressure or even Charlotte voicing her concerns about their professional image.


----------



## SAFFF (May 2, 2021)

So how come Delritto didn't do any prison time?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 2, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> So how come Delritto didn't do any prison time?


Trial hasnt happened yet

Its actually a few days before the matcg


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 2, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2021)

Mmm, mmm  repeats.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 3, 2021)

Anything that gets me more naomi ass on my tv

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Anything that gets me more naomi ass on my tv



By putting up with Lana's talentless ass or even worse Nia's ass, man that's not a fair trade off.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 3, 2021)

According to my girlfriend, some of the total divas crew did a “be a star, not a bully” assembly at her Hs in KC back when. One of the school coaches was  reprimanded for staring at Naomi’s ass throughout and doing the whole hand on the lower back thing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2021)

Lowkey something I've been wanting to see a documentary about for years.


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> According to my girlfriend some of the total divas crew did a “be a star, not a bully” assembly at her Hs in KC back when. One of the school coaches was  reprimanded for staring at Naom’s ass throughout and *doing the whole hand on the lower back thing.*



Lmao tf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2021)

Since raw is going to be a repeat again I'm just to assume every match is going to start out like below and just imagine a good raw instead of watching.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 3, 2021)

Mansoor on a 50 match win streak

bout to bury sheamus


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2021)

Miss tonight but saw some of the clips.......... female talent want an Evolutioon 2, Vince heard and took it to heart, we get this............

Mam, unless you can do a shooting star press, a revese rana, hell a fucking basic armbar you will be causing fans to lose attention.   Eva-lution......fucking blasphamey.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 3, 2021)

Without a Rousey level talent I’m not watching evolution 2.


----------



## Aesima (May 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2021)

Funny enough I'm glad this wasn't debuted at mania or in the build-up.  Him coming out to it would have spoiled the ending.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2021)

Aesima said:


>



Literal "why do I hear boss music?". Perfect for top heel Roman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2021)

Not sure if I agree. I think the main issue is that some of the storylines seem like nonsense, especially the stuff with Jericho. he thinks he's a lot more funny/entertaining that he is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Not sure if I agree. I think the main issue is that some of the storylines seem like nonsense, especially the stuff with Jericho. he thinks he's a lot more funny/entertaining that he is.


I’d argue it’s a majority of their pushed talent and top stars. Jericho, Elite, Dark Order, Best friends w/ Cassidy. That doesn’t necessarily mean everything they do is bad though, but it can be off putting for a mainstream audience.


----------



## SAFFF (May 4, 2021)

why doesn't ryback just go to impact? he's not going to make what he thinks he's worth because he burned his bridges with the biggest wrestling company in america. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> why doesn't ryback just go to impact? he's not going to make what he thinks he's worth because he burned his bridges with the biggest wrestling company in america. lol




Honestly, the shit with his poll are of his own doing.   The only thing notewhile he's done post WWE was spearing a big woman into a pool that was promoting a weightloss supplement.   The guy should just swallow his pride and go and as forgiveness from Vince via HHH.  I mean if JJ can get back into Vince's good graces after being on his shit list so can he.  Plus he hasn't done anything in the same vein as Nailz that would not allow him back, I mean he hasn't accused Vince of sexual harassment.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Miss tonight but saw some of the clips.......... female talent want an Evolutioon 2, Vince heard and took it to heart, we get this............
> 
> Mam, unless you can do a shooting star press, a revese rana, hell a fucking basic armbar you will be causing fans to lose attention. Eva-lution......fucking blasphamey.


Looks like Eva Marie bombed in Hollywood so she had crawl back to WWE.

But WWE had to let Thickie James go.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2021)

Currently watching NXT and Leon Ruff is over here bumping like he's done with life.


----------



## Shirker (May 4, 2021)

Unexpectedly fuckin' lit match, holy shit.

EDIT*
Somewhat cruddy finish. Kinda getting tired of wrestling's propensity for interference, lately. AEW's been going ham with it for a while now and NXT is starting to get the itch. I have a hunch that they're tricking themselves into thinking that massive amounts of activity retains numbers, what with it being the only barometer of quality these days. Patiently waiting for crowds to come back so they can knock that shit off.

EDIT**
Austin Theory has a nail fetish and displays it by creeping on a woman with a boob allegory joke. 
*Austin Theory*.
WWE either doesn't know why that's a bad idea, doesn't care or is actively trolling.

...and I kinda love it, ngl.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2021)

Daniel Bryan leaving is bad news.  Because he was maybe 1 of 5 credible guys in the company; those guys don’t grow on trees.


----------



## Nemesis (May 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Daniel Bryan leaving is bad news.  Because he was maybe 1 of 5 credible guys in the company; those guys don’t grow on trees.



Well he might not be gone from wwe as the wording was banished from smackdown. 

Also Danielson has been quite clear on continuing to work with wwe both in and out of the ring so it's unlikely he's actually gone.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, the shit with his poll are of his own doing.  The only thing notewhile he's done post WWE was spearing a big woman into a pool that was promoting a weightloss supplement. The guy should just swallow his pride and go and as forgiveness from Vince via HHH. I mean if JJ can get back into Vince's good graces after being on his shit list so can he. Plus he hasn't done anything in the same vein as Nailz that would not allow him back, I mean he hasn't accused Vince of sexual harassment.


I'm sure if Ryback could get away with saying vince or the nose was coming on to him he would. Meanwhile he has too much pride to try and get back in with wwe. They probably don't want him and he'd still end up getting some lowball contract anyway since his name hasn't risen since leaving.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I'm sure if Ryback could get away with saying vince or the nose was coming on to him he would. Meanwhile he has too much pride to try and get back in with wwe. They probably don't want him and he'd still end up getting some lowball contract anyway since his name hasn't risen since leaving.


Doesn't the WWE still own the Ryback name.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

So anyone watching Blood n Guts tonight?  Curious to see what TNT is going to allow to be shown in that match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anyone watching Blood n Guts tonight?  Curious to see what TNT is going to allow to be shown in that match.


Im hype af


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

I believe Jacksonville Dixie stated that DON will be seating full capacity. I’m considering making that trip and dragging the ol lady with me, only problem is JAX is a shit hole, so I’m not sure what we would do there for a weekend? At least with DC we had the museums and art gallery to burn some time in between checkout and departure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Blood and Guts tonight but fiirst Omega, Best Buy tech, Kingston, and Moxley to open up the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Bait and switch....  Also comparing the Best Buy tech to the wrestlers mention........ sacrilage. 

Nvm, Omega there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Omega isn’t “the triple crown champion, he’s a triple crown champion”. Hmmm


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Poor Best Buy tech, Kenny left him high and dry.  Well to the back with him to make sure the electronics are working.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Crowd is hot so far. Always nice to hear them when Con decides to get some bodies in the seats.

That opening match was a match. Young Bucks continuing to be giant fucking douchebags is still good fun, but I'm not entirely sure where it's supposed to be leading to for Mox and Eddie. They're not making it all that clear if the two are going for the tag belts or if Mox is still in line to earn that rematch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

QT vs Cody, will Cody get the full entrance tonight.

Nvm, he kept it very simple.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

As much as I really like QT, this feud has had a few issues. Hoping that Cody does that Cody thing he does where he adds some gravity to a match without much heat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Ummm, isn't that a DQ with Arn putting his hands on QT, but now it's Cody by himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Uhhh, just wondering but will crowd hazards be part of the AEW game when facing Cody.   I mean I've notice in some of his matches some of the front row will fight for him.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Cody literally can't go a match without bleeding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Crowd is hot so far. Always nice to hear them when Con decides to get some bodies in the seats.
> 
> That opening match was a match. Young Bucks continuing to be giant fucking douchebags is still good fun, but I'm not entirely sure where it's supposed to be leading to for Mox and Eddie. They're not making it all that clear if the two are going for the tag belts or if Mox is still in line to earn that rematch.


Tony Con, lol.

I assume we’re getting a tag title match between the two as the Main event with Kenny shenanigans being thwarted by his next challenger(Danielson or Christian).


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Cody literally can't go a match without bleeding



Hey, it's not a Rhodes match unless one of the brothers blades.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Darby is a fucking mad man for taking a bump like that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

Cody fucking invincible, he definitly booked that match


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Also looks like censor-kun is on the hunt with that blur on QT's ass.  Guessing we'll probably be seeing that near the end of the show.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Heavy heat night tonight; out of character for AEW.
That segment was lit tho. Good promo from Ethan and a nice wild out of control backstage beatdown.

Though I do kinda find it kinda funny that out of all the crazy shit D'Arby's done, the announcers seemed the most concerned about him being thrown down the steps. JR sounded very 90s in his screaming, something we don't get to hear very often. Maybe people should get thrown down the stairs more often.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also looks like censor-kun is on the hunt with that blur on QT's ass.  Guessing we'll probably be seeing that near the end of the show.


Weird how on a TV-14 show that's about to show us a toned down snuff film in about 20 minutes was so concerned with man ass that they found a way to do a live blur. Not that I wanna see QT's crack, but still. TV standards and practices will forever be weird to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

That was a squash for Baker, though didn't Julie Hart give Thunder Rosa some trouble on one of the recent Dark episodes.  Also they must still be pushing Abadon if they had her beat Ryo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Oh that's low man, that Dark SIde of the Ring dig.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Is this the first time they've mentioned New Japan by name?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

SCU survives another week, so I take it next week will be the team's swan song as I doubt the Young Buck will be droping the tag belts anytime soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

The possibility of Omega vs Orange Cassidy main eventing a PPV.......... man Cornette's favorites going at it.  The review will be glorious.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

ngl i dont wanna see casidy vs kenny

I want pac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

The lack of audience makes you forget just how fucking over Orange is, then Con brings a thousand or so audience members back and you remember again.
One of the 10 thousand reasons I feverishly wait for crowds to fully return.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> ngl i dont wanna see casidy vs kenny
> 
> I want pac


I want Pac for the match.
I want Orange for the engagement (if what Kisame says is true and there's a full house).


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Honestly, match for match... next week seems like a more stacked show than tonight.  
Though I guess tonight was supposed to be a one match show until somebody talked Con out of it, so these matches were probably last minute af.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

So Miro vs Darby next week........ we looking at an execution. 

Oh well, main event time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Miro deserves to squash Darby worse than Cage did to Hangman last week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Miro vs Darby next week........ we looking at an execution.
> 
> Oh well, main event time.


Darbys had an excellent run

But its time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Interesting note that there’s not many spot guys in this match, outside of Guevara or Ortiz I can’t see anyone coming from the top. And if I’m booking this match there’s no way I let Guevara come from the top after his recent debacles.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Miro deserves to squash Darby worse than Cage did to Hangman last week.





Zhen Chan said:


> Darbys had an excellent run
> 
> But its time.




It still feels too soon....
I wouldnt hate it. I like Miro and he needs to start getting his shit in but, I dunno. Maybe if it was DON i'd be more gung-ho about it. We'll see. Maybe I'll change my mind once the actual match starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

So will Sammy be tonight's Ironman or will that go to someone else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Well we got juice right now on Dax.  Spears in the ring so Pinnicle has the advantage.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

"Fuck Dax."
-Everybody when they were laying out this match. Including Dax.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Interesting note that there’s not many spot guys in this match, outside of Guevara or Ortiz I can’t see anyone coming from the top. And if I’m booking this match there’s no way I let Guevara come from the top after his recent debacles.


Oh c'mon, you're exaggerati-

*Sammy fucking trips on a springboard off the ropes*

...okay yeah. It's probably for his own good. Don't want a fatality on live TV.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It still feels too soon....
> I wouldnt hate it. I like Miro and he needs to start getting his shit in but, I dunno. Maybe if it was DON i'd be more gung-ho about it. We'll see. Maybe I'll change my mind once the actual match starts.


He won it in nov and has had 9 defences


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It still feels too soon....
> I wouldnt hate it. I like Miro and he needs to start getting his shit in but, I dunno. Maybe if it was DON i'd be more gung-ho about it. We'll see. Maybe I'll change my mind once the actual match starts.


I understand the sentiment but the precedent has been set that the title can change hands on tv. Being that it’s the TV title, I think that’s a good thing. The title has changed hands twice on dynamite and twice on PPV, and in its most convincing fashion Cody dropped it to Brodie on TV. As long as it main events I see no problem with Miro winning it in dominant fashion on TV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Well Wardlow in the ring and people are already flying.  Now Hager is in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Those "Asshole" chants.  Man the crowd loves MJF.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> He won it in nov and has had 9 defences


Yeah, I'm aware.
I'm just a bit of a "it's time when it's time" guy, which is a sentiment that doesn't really run on much of a clock, but rather focuses on the context of what's going on. You gotta remember that not only has D'Arby not really been defending the thing until about a couple months ago, Miro hasn't really been doing much on Dynamite since they suddenly remembered he was Rusev in that Arcade match. I can't really actualize D'Arby dropping it in my head yet.

But like I said, we'll see. Maybe Miro will do a cool thing or Allin selling his jacked up arm will change my mind


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Fuck they are taking it out on MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Inner Circle are starting to feel like heels with this massacre going on right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Top of the cage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Oh shit, they going on top of the cage.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Well MJF is a sick bastard, gets the win and still throws Jericho off the cage.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

That was underwhelming, the crowd certainly did their best but being thrown on a crash pad takes the heat away from the match.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Can't believe MJF killed Jericho by throwing him into an air mattress

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Can't believe MJF killed Jericho by throwing him into an air mattress


foam pit lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was underwhelming, the crowd certainly did their best but being thrown on a crash pad takes the heat away from the match.





Shirker said:


> Can't believe MJF killed Jericho by throwing him into an air mattress



You know that crash pad had to be a TNT call or the match wouldn't have been allowed.  One of the draw back on airing on network instead of a PPV.


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That was underwhelming, the crowd certainly did their best but being thrown on a crash pad takes the heat away from the match.


Yeah. Perhaps it would've helped if the pad was under a pit rather than making up the entirety of the stage setting. Maybe paint the stage black rather than having it be white with a black pad underneath. Smoke and mirrors and all that.

Still... I'm not gonna get mad at them for mitigating risk, and it _was_ a neat visual. On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being "Mankind falls through the cage" and  1 being "Barbed Wire bombs don't explode", it was a solid "Stone Cold flips a car with nothing in it".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> You know that crash pad had to be a TNT call or the match wouldn't have been allowed.  One of the draw back on airing on network instead of a PPV.


I think it might've been more that Con and crew are repeatedly in hot water for negligence, and so they were trying to do a cool spot in a way where people wouldn't get mad at them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

Given aews history with injuries

Not gonna rag on them for being extra safe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Given aews history with injuries
> 
> Not gonna rag on them for being extra safe


AEW fits the stage with an obvious crash pad, Matt Hardy somehow *still* gets a concussion, Tony Khan cannot be reached for comment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> AEW fits the stage with an obvious crash pad, Matt Hardy somehow *still* gets a concussion, Tony Khan cannot be reached for comment.


Tully slips on puddle of rhoades blood, spine obliterated

tony can not be reach for comment

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2021)

So what happen tonight and what probably going to happen next week, we are probably looking at an Omega/Cassidy match at the upcoming PPV.   Honestly, I can already hear Cornette popping those laxetives in preparation to shit heavily on the match when it happens.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 5, 2021)

Omega-Cassidy makes sense for Tony Con because the full capacity crowd will go berserk for the baby face. PAC is definitely the better matchup but you risk a full capacity crowd being split between your alleged top heel and another heel.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2021)

One thing I will say about last night after sleeping on it. I think in almost every single segment on the show, a heel stood tall. Very heavy heat show, which is pretty out of character for the brand.

One of the things thats so frustrating about WWE Main Roster when I was watching it was their tendency to make their crowd fucking miserable for hours. The logic behind it of course being that if we make the crowd angry enough, they'll tune in next time to see the heels get theirs. It's good logic, but the issue came from the company rarely if ever offering any sort of catharsis, leading to this neverending feedback loop of "getting good heat" that doesn't pay off.

You can tell that Con was giving this a try. Tonight is gonna be artificially bumped in the ratings, the crowd noise will probably retain people and next week's show is STACKED, so it's a good opportunity to get some heat. This is fine with me right now because I'm confident there will be at least some payoff next week, as well as the fact that I sense no malice or lethargy from the booking. I also think that the crowd mostly boos cuz that's their role, rather than having any ill will toward the company, so it's all fine for now. But that said... I hope this doesnt lead to them falling into a trap. The feedback loop of pissing people off to bring them to your next show in which you'll piss then off again has immediate results, but diminishing returns.

Also it's bad television.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Can't believe MJF killed Jericho by throwing him into an air mattress



Fat2J will legit die if there were no padding 

He weighs like 2 tons


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2021)

Well AEW getting panned hard for the Blood and Guts finish.   Now waiting on Cornette's review for it, and you know he'll probably have his pants down to his ankles when doing it.  As if the finish to the PPV death match wasn't ammunition enough, another nuke was provided. Now you know they are going to pull the trigger on the Omega/Cassidy match at the upcoming PPV for the crowd reactions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 6, 2021)

Even worse than the crash pad was AEW failing to make it clear to the live audience that every other match besides the main event was pre taped and they had to watch it on the tron screen. Tony offered $50 refunds for 45 minutes completely disregarding the fact that people flew in and purchased hotel rooms. Arguably one of the worst promotional tactics in wrestling history.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 6, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Even worse than the crash pad was AEW failing to make it clear to the live audience that every other match besides the main event was pre taped and they had to watch it on the tron screen. Tony offered $50 refunds for 45 minutes completely disregarding the fact that people flew in and purchased hotel rooms. Arguably one of the worst promotional tactics in wrestling history.



Yeah finish reading reports about that.  Holy shit what a PR nightmare.  What's the old saying....... "The road to hell is paved with good intentions." well they laid some track with how they handled Hardy's injury on site, the ending to their death match, and now this.   Well hopefully it doesn't get as bad as WWE ala how Owen Hart death was handled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Even worse than the crash pad was AEW failing to make it clear to the live audience that every other match besides the main event was pre taped and they had to watch it on the tron screen. Tony offered $50 refunds for 45 minutes completely disregarding the fact that people flew in and purchased hotel rooms. Arguably one of the worst promotional tactics in wrestling history.


holy shit! this could potentially kill aew's attendance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2021)

Gimme dat uce on uce violence


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2021)

619


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2021)

I can not even get through all of AEW anymore.....for like the past few months even. They are doing a bad job. Bucks and Omega are not main event draws.....they have shit charisma.....almost their whole roster.....it is a bad thing if over the hill Jericho is the one with the best mic skills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can not even get through all of AEW anymore.....for like the past few months even. They are doing a bad job. Bucks and Omega are not main event draws.....they have shit charisma.....almost their whole roster.....it is a bad thing if over the hill Jericho is the one with the best mic skills.


The fucked up part is they have real talent on that roster and still unsigned on the indies, but it’s become an elite circlejerk now. Half of their appeal was the fact that we couldn’t watch them on tv, now that we have them every week the allure is gone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The fucked up part is they have real talent on that roster and still unsigned on the indies, but it’s become an elite circlejerk now. Half of their appeal was the fact that we couldn’t watch them on tv, now that we have them every week the allure is gone.



They squandered the talent last year now looking back at it. Lance Archer, Brian Cage, Dark Order, MJF, Inner Circle.....etc etc. Woman's division is......sad. the most charisma I have seen now is during the entrance of the acclaimed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 9, 2021)

It's here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2021)

Oh Ryback you need to stop and get help.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Oh Ryback you need to stop and get help.



Ryback does need some help lol. All he does now is stuff himself with junk foods and try beating Fat2J's 2 tons body weight


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2021)

People in England (well Fulham fans) are really ripping into Tony Khan tonight as the team his family owns were so poor they just got relegated from the Premier League.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 10, 2021)

Got Elevation on in the background. This Danny Limelight promo is the shit.
Real stuff like this needs to be featured more on AEW main show. I'm immediately invested in this dude's success after _one interview_.

Hopefully whatever that 2nd TV show they've got in the chamber carries more of this grounded vibe.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2021)

WWE: Repeat, Now, Then, Forever.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2021)

If it weren't for TV deals WWE would be better suited into turning their monthly ppvs into the raws and smackdown with Mania/MITB/Summerslam/Suvivor Series and royal Rumble being the true ppv feud blow offs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Oh Ryback you need to stop and get help.




"I'm dumb as fuck."
Ryback 2021


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2021)

Upon the alter of morbid curiosity I watch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2021)

you couldnt pay me to watch raw anymore


i just watch raw reveiws

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2021)

I legit gave this show a chance at the start, and for my efforts I was rewarded with a multi-woman tag that had Nia Jax, Dana, and a skinny guy that does flips.  Not to mention a probably injury to Bazzler and Raggedy Ann with Bliss on a swing, and ends with no fucking idea on what they are doing.  Then we get the return of Jinder and two extras from the Temple of Doom, I checked out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I legit gave this show a chance at the start, and for my efforts I was rewarded with a multi-woman tag that had Nia Jax, Dana, and a skinny guy that does flips.  Not to mention a probably injury to Bazzler and Raggedy Ann with Bliss on a swing, and ends with no fucking idea on what they are doing.  Then we get the return of Jinder and two extras from the Temple of Doom, I checked out.


You fool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> You fool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2021)

I'm surprised WWE still has virtual audiences on Mondays. I would think Vince would go to making things in person again.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm surprised WWE still has virtual audiences on Mondays. I would think Vince would go to making things in person again.



Virtual audience isn't live.  They just have as many people as possible and just cycle them through.  So you'll see if you look closely same people on say Raw and NXT.  Trying to find the Simon Miller video about what he had to do when he signed up for it.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2021)

Good opening segment in NXT.
Finn with the faceoff with Cross he should've had last week. Also, theres a huge part of me that wants Gargano to go through some sort of self reflection after seeing Theory get murdered in front of him.

That's probably not what they were trying to convey tho.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2021)

MSK vs Brezango currently. The fucking referee just did a leap frog spot! 

EDIT*
WWE has one of these patterns where they try to get people over by way of doing the whole underdog thing because it worked so well for Bryan.

Most of the time it sucks, but every so often it kinda works. I like this Leon Ruff guy a lot. He's fucking nuts.

EDIT**
Really not into Martinez vs Gonzalez. Neither of them are the least bit likeable. Still I guess as a first defense, you could do way way worse.


----------



## Shirker (May 11, 2021)

Lovin' the display of pure niggatry in the ring right now. Keeping my eye in this team

EDIT*
Fish returns to help his friend 

EDIT"*
NXT was pretty damn good tonight.

Some fun matches, the return of Fish, some hardcore thuggary (with rappers that can legit spit). All that was missing was Lumus. AEW better get its shit in tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (May 11, 2021)

Kushida vs. Escobar was pretty damn good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Grimes fueding with dibasse makes me feel as good and raw makes me feel bad



Its the anti raw


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Well time to see if AEW can make up for the literal flop ending of last week's show and hopefully the dip in ratings will not be that bad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Hmm, Mox coming out to "Wild Thing"    So a title defense to start off the show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Wild thing is not entrance music material, TK is on a licensing binge.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

I quite honestly don't think last week is gonna effect ratings at all.
-------------------

They're just coming out the fucking GATE with Nagata? Okay whatever, lol.
Also, Mox with a new theme. "Wild Thing" by the Troggs? I wonder if that's just for tonight. Unlike the other liscensed themes so far, this one is gonna have to grow on me. I liked the wild aggressiveness of the old theme that complimented Moxley's character with. Wild thing's a little chill for him.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wild thing is not entrance music material, TK is on a licensing binge.


Anything is entrance music material with the right character.
I'm just not sure if modern day Mox is the right character for this song, tho.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wild thing is not entrance music material, TK is on a licensing binge.



Sorry but I've seen Major League a couple of times and everytime I hear that song I think of that film.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Mox: "Alright ol' man, so what's the plan for our match tonight"
Yuji: "I am going to beat the shit out of you for real, and you cut me off every now and then"
Mox: "Bet"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Mox: "Alright ol' man, so what's the plan for our match tonight"
> Yuji: "I am going to beat the shit out of you for real, and you cut me off every now and then"
> Mox: "Bet"


Literally

Nagata out here doing the new japan dads proud


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Booo, match was too short.
Sad we couldn't see more of the slugfest, but I guess they didn't want Yuji in the ring for too long. Good starter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Mox retains.  And  show of respect from both parties afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Jesus christ that bleep was so late

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Santana's fucking detained? Why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Inner Circle wanting blood, and MJF had one of Proud and Powerful arrested for something that was legal in that cage match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Santana's fucking detained? Why?


Because MJF is a punk bitch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Santana's fucking detained? Why?


Mjf is the Alpha Karen


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jesus christ that bleep was so late


They're always fucki[___] late.
The homie on the button is lucky this is cable television and it doesn't really matter all that much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Cody with a foriegn heel


Bet hes rock hard rn


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Fuck's Cody on about?

EDIT*
Oh, okay, it's a foreigner angle.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Cody is dangerously close to making himself the heel cutting a pro America promo in front of AEWs fan base. Squared circle is going to have a meltdown.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

"Our empathy outweighs our anger"

*snorts*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody is dangerously close to making himself the heel cutting a pro America promo in front of AEWs fan base.


He's in Florida.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Oh wow. Ogogos getting the Big Push


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

So we got a simplistic history lesson then a match announcement.........ok.  And for one night Cody will be known as the American Dream.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> He's in Florida.


AEWs fanbase travels, they’re largely composed of Keyboard SJWs. I highly doubt they’re drawing backroad southerners from Northern FL.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEWs fanbase travels, they’re largely composed of Keyboard SJWs. I highly doubt they’re drawing backroad hicks from Northern FL.



Good point I guess. Counter point, if there's one foreigner we're still allowed to shit on, it's Britain.
Nobody likes Britain. Hell if a couple years ago is anything to go by even Britain doesn't like Britain.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So we got a simplistic history lesson then a match announcement.........ok.  And for one night Cody will be known as the American Dream.


Cody 'Captain america' Rhoades must defend us from the Bloody redcoats

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Good point I guess. Counter point, if there's one foreigner we're still allowed to shit on, it's Britain.


We need a chinese heel who has a chokehold as a finisher

Call it the covid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> We need a chinese heel who has a chokehold as a finisher
> 
> Call it the covid



My homie over here tryna end Con's career. 

-----------------------------------

Meanwhile, Kazarian is over here kicking fucking ass. I think the announcement of the return to traveling has got everyone motivated. Everyone's got a pep in their step tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

SCU coming out firing on all cylinders.   Guessing if this is their final tag match together, they are going all out on their part.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody 'Captain america' Rhoades must defend us from the Bloody redcoats


If Cody doesn't end the match by dumping a bucket of tea leaves on top of Ogogo, what the fuck is the point of this feud?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Fucking hell, Daniels. We're on cable TV, control yourself.
Gave himself the Eddie Guerrero

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Daniels about to bleed to death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Fucking hell, Daniels. We're on cable TV, control yourself.
> Gave himself the Eddie Guerrero


Juicing sells.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Homie pulled out the styles clash to mock the Good Brothers.
Wrestling's pretty cool when it wants to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Fucking hell, mocking HBK there.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Matt Jackson is a cunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

When youre slipping off the ropes, its too much blood

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

This should've been a ppv match....
Like, I thought that before, since this stip is weird to place on a random show, but it's SUPER obvious now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Well Young Bucks retain, SCU is no more, someone please take the Fallen Angel to a blood bank for Pete's Sake.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

"Oh no... with this Loss SCU is no longer going to be a tag team. This is a sad moment....

..._oh shit, is that Mox doing a kickflip_?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Daniels is retiring right? I’m surprised they didn’t do more.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Daniels is retiring right? I’m surprised they didn’t do more.


Same.
My guess is they've got too much shit going on to dwell on the fact too much, but again... this match on a random show was an odd choice to begin with. Why do it if you've got a fucking strict time limit?


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Christian stone-facedly burying everyone he comes across is over with me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

So an Orange vs the Bastard is on now.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Okay, Orange having another set of glasses in his pocket got a legit guffaw out of me.
I don't know why I didn't see it coming either, cuz he's done that spot before.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

"(If they get counted out) that'd be one of those 'kissing your sister' finishes" -JR

...that's a new one, Jim....

EDIT*
PAC attempts to shoot paralyze OJ with that Liger Bomb, fuck me running.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "(If they get counted out) that'd be one of those 'kissing your sister' finishes" -JR
> 
> ...that's a new one, Jim....


Ah yes jr, I too finish when kissing my sister


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Waaaaaaait what


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

....................................................?


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

First AEW Triple Threat?

I kinda contemplated it, but I didn't think they'd go for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Did they just call a audible?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Triple threat match.  Omega just fucked himself.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Jesus please get Omega as far from a mic as possible, he’s pathetic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

How much you guys wanna bet that finish was an audible?

I think OJ got fucked up by that Powerbomb. They kept the camera off him for the entirety of that last segment.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jesus please get Omega as far from a mic as possible, he’s pathetic.


"69 me Don!"  How in the hell was he allowed to have that come out of his mouth.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

So rematch between Hangman and Cage at the PPV. 

Up next the punk bitch coming to gloat.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> "69 me Don!"  How in the hell was he allowed to have that come out of his mouth.


What makes heel Omega such a treat is that he's an unapologetic fucking nerd.
The way he talks, the way he presents himself, the way he dresses, he's essentially an 80s schoolyard bully cosplaying as a Hideo Kojima villain. I can't speak to how well it works, but it's interesting to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> How much you guys wanna bet that finish was an audible?
> 
> I think OJ got fucked up by that Powerbomb. They kept the camera off him for the entirety of that last segment.


The problem with a good injury angle ia that its indistinguishable from a actual injury


If oc isnt pulled out the match in the coming weeks its a work


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

FTR lowkey burying the women accompanying them.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Jericho you fucking clown

Why are you here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> The problem with a good injury angle ia that its indistinguishable from a actual injury
> 
> 
> If oc isnt pulled out the match in the coming weeks its a work


Probably, and if that's the case, bravo. It may also be a concussion though. Which fucking sucks, but can totally clear up in 3 weeks time depending on the severity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Jericho no selling the drop.  Blood and Guts my ass.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jericho you fucking clown
> 
> Why are you here


Hey, he's wearing an armbrace. It's a far cry from the other savage matches that occurred that lead to absolutely nothing.

Baby steps, people....


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Oh wow, didnt think theyd do stadium stampede again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Incoming 50-50 booking


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

We... JUST did this stip.
Like, I SAW it an hour ago Tony. You _know_ that, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

So a PPV quality Stadium Stampede.  Wonder how that's going to be booked.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> We... JUST did this stip.
> Like, I SAW it an hour ago Tony. You _know_ that, right?


To be fair. That scu break up started 4 months ago


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Oh wow, didnt think theyd do stadium stampede again


How's that gonna work in a full house?

I wonder if wrestling isn't gonna abandon cinematic matches once crowds come back fully.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> How's that gonna work in a full house?
> 
> I wonder if wrestling isn't gonna abandon cinematic matches once crowds come back fully.


If its the only taped match it could work

Or they start in the stadium and end in the ring


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Double or Nothing is looking lit. They're really excited about this whole full house/touring thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Double or Nothing is looking lit. They're really excited about this whole full house/touring thing.


Im seeing alot of heel wins at double or nothing


Gotta have some big babyface wins planned somewhere on the card.

Bucks might drop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im seeing alot of heel wins at double or nothing
> 
> 
> Gotta have some big babyface wins planned somewhere on the card.
> ...


Dare I dream of a Mox/Kingston title run?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Dare I dream of a Mox/Kingston title run?


Oh my god.

OH MY GOD.

I didnt even see that. Fuck thats perfect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Squash statement match by Rosa.  

So up next the main event with Miro vs Darby.  Time to see how Darby shortens his life tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im seeing alot of heel wins at double or nothing
> 
> 
> Gotta have some big babyface wins planned somewhere on the card.
> ...


Hangman, Mox and Kingston, Christian, and Cody are all going over.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

I was watching that Mark Sterling thing Monday, and I was shocked that Jade didn't beat the fuck out of him. 
It's even more confusing now that she apparently refused.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hangman, Mox and Kingston, Christian, and *Cody* are all going over.


It doesn't help your point when you name one of the heels.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Odds have to be on Darby passing out in the camel clutch after refusing to tap.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It doesn't help your point when you name one of the heels.


Cody was beat down, he’s definitely supposed to be the face. In his promo he restated several times that he wasn’t trying to bash the UK.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

This D'Arby segment.

He's gonna die. Damn. I like him too....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This D'Arby segment.
> 
> He's gonna die. Damn. I like him too....


Dying standing his ground


true man


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Oh god no

already


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody was beat down, he’s definitely supposed to be the face. In his promo he restated several times that he wasn’t trying to bash the UK.


Oh, I know, I was just making a joke.  
On the show he's clearly a face, and he's great at getting the crowd behind him, but I don't think I've spoken to a single person on the net that actually likes the dude. At least not anymore.

He's sorta like Cena in that way. Minus the T-Shirt sales.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

They’re booking this like Brock-Bryan/AJ


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Well Miro savaging Darby's ass before the bell even rings.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

*D'ARBY!!! *


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Sting will run off all of team taz but dont want no miro smoke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Fuck sakes, nothing but a rag doll.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 12, 2021)

The sell of that machka kick was insane.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Miro stomping loudly in the background as the ref pleads for Allen to give him a proper response is one of the most terrifying things I've ever seen.

AEW has a lot production problems, but occasionally, they get it super right.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Well damn Sting taken out during the commercial.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Miro stomping loudly in the background as the ref pleads for Allen to give him a proper response is one of the most terrifying things I've ever seen.
> 
> AEW has a lot production problems, but occasionally, they get it super right.


Its like when drew rose up from under the camera behind taker


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sting will run off all of team taz but dont want no miro smoke


Rusev > Brian Cage with help

I honestly don't know how I feel about that.  

----------

Speaking of Team Taz. Apparently, when Starks got dropped on his fucking neck, he got a cruel reminder that getting dropped on your fucking neck isn't conducive to a healthy lifestyle, no matter what Ibushi says. Guy's out for a while, which is why he haven't seen him since. Not sure if that was discussed in the thread, but I felt I might as well bring it up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Rusev > Brian Cage with help
> 
> I honestly don't know how I feel about that.
> 
> ...


Hangman threw him clear across the ring and he bounched off his neck. It looked nasty but he finished the match


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

Hes dead


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2021)

You massacred my boy


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

D'Arby tried to win with the power of god and anime....

But anime isn't real, Allen. Anime isn't real.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Miro wins but at what cost to Darby.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

Now *that* was an episode.
Gave me the same feeling as a Monday after Mania, sans any big reveals.

Got some nitpicks of course, but overall that was some good shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> D'Arby tried to win with the power of god and anime....
> 
> But anime isn't real, Allen. Anime isn't real.



But..... but..... the waifus.


----------



## Shirker (May 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> But..... but..... the waifus.


I'm sorry, Placid. But even the waifus are a trick.
First they're cute and bubbly, then they're singing cringy theme music, talking about poop and engaging in their fetish of arguing with dirty old white men on the internet. We gotta let it go....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'm sorry, Placid. But even the waifus are a trick.
> First they're cute and bubbly, then they're singing cringy theme music, talking about poop and engaging in their fetish of arguing with dirty old white men on the internet. We gotta let it go....



Itoh leaving scarred us all, but Tifa stayed and kept the AEW women's belt going so we have to believe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Itoh leaving scarred us all, but Tifa stayed and kept the AEW women's belt going so we have to believe.


Evil dentist bout to end this fantasy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> We need a chinese heel who has a chokehold as a finisher
> 
> Call it the covid




OHHH MY FUCKING GOD! FUCKING DO IT VINCE!!! THIS IS REALLLL GOOOOOOD SHIT!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2021)

Codys weird merican promo apparently caused alot of people to change off dynamite


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 13, 2021)

It’s all about knowing your audience, that promo may have gone over with certain live audience’s but definitely not those traveling to Jacksonville and most certainly not their TV audience.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Codys weird merican promo apparently caused alot of people to change off dynamite


 YOOOOOO LMFAO


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> YOOOOOO LMFAO


from over 1 mill dropped by 200k that segment


brought the show average to 950k


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2021)

-Chris Jericho exposes the business by falling onto a TemperPedic mattress and somehow still fucking up his arm.
Viewers: ...

-Cody Rhodes alledges that the USA isn't all that bad kinda.
Viewers: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that I can blame them I guess. I mean, I liked the idea behind it and it was certainly well _delivered_ promo, but it was also corny as fuck and somewhat tone deaf

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> -Chris Jericho exposes the business by falling onto a TemperPedic mattress and somehow still fucking up his arm.
> Viewers: ...
> 
> -Cody Rhodes alledges that the USA isn't all that bad kinda.
> ...


Well some of the TV audience that watch are gamers and such as we seen Omega and the Bucks pander to in the past and Cody did low key take a shot at the UK which is the origin of Cammy White.


Rule of thumb, never go after the country of origin of a waifu character from an animu or game, the fan base tends to be zealots and will fuckng crusade against the infidels dare saying anything bad.  This is testiment from a guy that got flak from the Code Geass fan base for not kissing the ass of the alter of CC or Kallen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2021)

Lmfao


Everybody shit on jerichos bump, and he ended up legit fracturing his elbow


and then didnt sell it anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2021)

Boy.  Sami sure is kind of a headache for wwe; isn’t he?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2021)

Zayn? What did he do, voice an opinion or something?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Zayn? What did he do, voice an opinion or something?


Supported palestine against Israel's blatant war crimes

The network heads are rich right wing jews

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2021)

Yeah.  Just talking about Palestinians in Israel.  Definitely not a topic WWE wants to answer questions about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2021)

That's exactly why WWE started that PG era nonsense. Everyone keeps calling them and complaining every time someone says something controversial.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Boy.  Sami sure is kind of a headache for wwe; isn’t he?


Yea he continues to put his foot in his mouth every time he attempts to be woke on Twitter. It works for his gimmick of being a communist SJW though. 

It’s a shame he can’t get out of his contract shortly, the AEW fanbase would consider him a Hogan level baby face against pro America Cody.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 14, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2021)

Part of me wonders if he does it on purpose.

WWE: "Be sure to check out our next live event in the wonderful town of Jeddah!"
Zayn: "Y'know, if you can fit it in between the beheadings and stuff"
WWE: "Sami, *please* stop saying stuff like that or--"
Zayn: "_Or what_?"
WWE: ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2021)

Reports in that ECW alumni New Jack has died.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2021)

So I've heard. Any news yet on what took him out?


----------



## Aesima (May 14, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So I've heard. Any news yet on what took him out?


Heart Attack.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2021)

My understanding is that Cody doesn’t get along with the others anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Heart Attack.


Aka crack


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> My understanding is that Cody doesn’t get along with the others anymore.


Yeah, that tracks


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Reports in that ECW alumni New Jack has died.


Just heard about it.  Man was legit out of his fucking mind with some of the shit he pulled off during his career.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2021)

Why would anyone put belts on Nattie and Tamina?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2021)

Tag division's sorta barren so they don't have much of a choice if they want any title changes to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2021)

They at least had somewhat credible champions before.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> My understanding is that Cody doesn’t get along with the others anymore.


It’s rumored they haven’t spoken in almost a year. The conspiracy theorist in me believes the driving force behind Cody and Brandy becoming ingrained with TNT is political posturing. He knows that to the AEW audience he is expendable and the elite are not. It’ll be interesting to see how much pull he has with TNT moving forward.


----------



## Pilaf (May 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aka crack



lol yeah... like when Macho had a heart attack. I think we all know what happened to these dudes' hearts.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Part of me wonders if he does it on purpose.
> 
> WWE: "Be sure to check out our next live event in the wonderful town of Jeddah!"
> Zayn: "Y'know, if you can fit it in between the beheadings and stuff"
> ...



I stayed in Jeddah for 2yrs before and ohhhhh boy


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2021)

Wait to clarify who doesn't Cody get along with?


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2021)

The other EVPs, allegedly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

Well Cornette with his two cents on Cody's American promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 16, 2021)

Well he had some choice words for those two matches.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aesima (May 16, 2021)

Zombies for the Damien vs Miz match, are they trying to kill Damien's push or something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 16, 2021)

Not exactly sure what Rollins is wearing or what his gimmick is now but this post match beat down has convinced me to tune in Friday.


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2021)

Rollins seems to be "I'm a heel, roman's a heel, we're totally not the shield but I'll be hanging about cause Cesaro."


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2021)

Dave just now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 16, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Dave just now


lmao

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2021)

Excuse me Roman I'd like to get a word with you
Roman: I bet you would.

Me: Dead


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2021)

What’s this stupid zombie thing I am hearing about?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What’s this stupid zombie thing I am hearing about?



Dave's new Zombie movie on Netflix


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2021)

And I'm done.  Starting segment was cringe, don't care for AJ vs Elias, and now Swinging with Alexis was the breaking point.  Placid out!!!


----------



## Aesima (May 18, 2021)

Does this mean Jomo can stop being the goofy sidekick?


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2021)

That might be the end of the Miz tbh.  No one will be clamoring for his return at the royal rumble (for example).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That might be the end of the Miz tbh.  No one will be clamoring for his return at the royal rumble (for example).


All because of his one talking smack promo, there will always be a place for him in the heart of certain smarks.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2021)

Lashley got rolled up last night???  LMAO


----------



## Aesima (May 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Lashley got rolled up last night???  LMAO


Kofi Kingston beat both him and Orton on the same night, the fuck is going on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Kofi Kingston beat both him and Orton on the same night, the fuck is going on


kofi fucking mania

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Does this mean Jomo can stop being the goofy sidekick?


Means jomo is off tv


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2021)

Ric o shea in trouble.


----------



## Aesima (May 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Ric o shea in trouble.


Dude had no right being proud of being a spot monkey, especially trying to shit on Io for no reason, did he try to flirt with her and got rejected? those remarks were so random. 


Triple finally has the chance to to use his old trusty Shovel again

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 19, 2021)

AEW has until 2022 to do everything they can to become hot, the move to TBS might be one of it’s death blows. Cody and the elite need to work out their differences or somebody needs to be sent packing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2021)

AEW actually needs WWE to get hot.  If wwe suddenly got hot and grew 500k viewers; AEW would gain a healthy portion of the viewers as well.

wrestling goes as wwe goes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW has until 2022 to do everything they can to become hot, the move to TBS might be one of it’s death blows. Cody and the elite need to work out their differences or somebody needs to be sent packing.


They are moving to tbs now!?!?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Hmm, so starting Dynamite off with Christian vs Sydal.   Did those two ever face off when they were at the WWE at one point or is this their first time meeting at all.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Fun match, Christian wins with the Killswitch but then gets beat down along with Sydal by Team Taz.   So Hook did a wrestling move.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Wild Thing again.........is that the X version......... from Major League.


So Mox/Kingston win with a combination Paradine Shift finisher.

And we get more promo from the new heel team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Cool promo from the Pinicle.  So Rebel is taking on Tifa ahead of PPV match between her and the mad dentist.

Tifa wins via submission but Baker curb stomps the hell out of her in the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Ok, so Inner Circle accepts the terms of the Pinnacle and putting their stable on the line.  

And now it's Red Velvet vs Deeb for the NWA women's title.


----------



## Aesima (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Well damn Brandi Lauren got released.   Wasn't she part of the recent NXT recruit class they promoted a while back.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn Brandi Lauren got released.   Wasn't she part of the recent NXT recruit class they promoted a while back.


Wow.  She never even got a chance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Umm...... when did Agogo get access to the SNES super punch cheat from the Royal Rumble game.

And guessing Daniels has retired and Kaz will be going it alone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  She never even got a chance.



She had two matches, one being a squash against Lacey Evens before her call up and the other was being part of a women's battle royal that she was thrown out mid way.  



So we are getting a build up between Miro vs Archer for the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2021)

WWE clearly does feel some sort of loyalty to people that have been in the company for a while.  I would have cut Aliyah over Brandi.  Aliyah is not going to make it.  The evidence is irrefutable at this point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2021)

So Bucks retain but get choked out by Mox and Kingston and their shoes are taken from them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They are moving to tbs now!?!?!?


Yes, it came out a fare weeks ago that TNT wanted to replace them with sports on Wednesday night, but Tony Khan said he wouldn’t without incentive(money). It appears that TNT paid them 8 figures to move. They’ll be on Friday nights from 7-9 I think.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yes, it came out a fare weeks ago that TNT wanted to replace them with sports on Wednesday night, but Tony Khan said he wouldn’t without incentive(money). It appears that TNT paid them 8 figures to move. They’ll be on Friday nights from 7-9 I think.



They are going on after Smackdown.....at least on the eastern time. AEW is in trouble..... Friday on TNT is like prepping the coffin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2021)

Hearing that for the move Khan and AEW got an eight figure deal from going from TNT to TBS.  Also heard that the WB execs wanted AEW to try 3 hours but Khan said no......... smart move in my opinion, see what 3 hours has done to Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2021)

WWE definitely didn’t want to release him.  He was one of Hunter’s favorites.  Guess they thought they had no choice.  His controversies hadn’t blown over.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2021)

They got rid of Wuertz too, which I'm surprised took this long after his storming out of NXT In your house taping because Triple H wouldn't allow NXT to be Christian only.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> They got rid of Wuertz too, which I'm surprised took this long after his storming out of NXT In your house taping because Triple H wouldn't allow NXT to be Christian only.



Is that that ref that went on a viral town hall meeting taking about allowing mask to still be worn is akin to allowing child molestors access to children or some derange shit.


----------



## Nemesis (May 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Is that that ref that went on a viral town hall meeting taking about allowing mask to still be worn is akin to allowing child molestors access to children or some derange shit.



Yeah, he went full Qanon too.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2021)

sounds like they finally yielded to the fans even though the evidence from that josh fuller guy always seemed suspect.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Means jomo is off tv


Yea its kinda obvious they won't push jomo on his own ever again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2021)

The irony of this promo. Or was it a warning?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2021)

Dream should have spoken his truth a long time ago.  Being quiet made him seem guilty.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2021)

Just got back from getting groceries and tuning in right now to see Cruella De Flair being taunted by a wild Niki Cross........because.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2021)

Asuka vs Charlotte again!!!!


----------



## Aesima (May 25, 2021)

They put that  TNA scrublord gunner Jaxson over against Styles?!


----------



## Aesima (May 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2021)

Alexa Bliss.  Don’t get another pig.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2021)

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> LMAO


Jeez that was fast! What the hell!?!?!?!


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2021)

What an awful company.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What an awful company.


How do you burn someone out that quickly!??!?! 6 weeks!


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2021)

Lots of firings apparently.


----------



## Aesima (May 26, 2021)

Both Talent and Corporate firings, complete bloodbath, Bugs Bunny still has his job and in fact now oversees even more departments in the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 26, 2021)

So AEW this Friday instead of today.   Also hearing of new of John Cena apologizing to China about a comment he made of Taiwan and now cancel culture has a new target.   Well we know the main event for next years WM, C-nation vs the SJW's.


----------



## Aesima (May 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So AEW this Friday instead of today. Also hearing of new of John Cena apologizing to China about a comment he made of Taiwan and now cancel culture has a new target. Well we know the main event for next years WM, C-nation vs the SJW's.


Taiwan is a country though, but not surprising, Cena always paying his dues to his corporate overlords.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (May 27, 2021)

Vince still dropping bodies...


----------



## Aesima (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2021)

loll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

Currently tuning in, saw Hangman beat Janella. 

So now they are trying to break Cage away from Team Taz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

Did they just cut a promo for a commercial then restarted it.  And it wasn't a good commercial at that, fucking car commercial.


----------



## SAFFF (May 28, 2021)

Seems like Paige does a lot of dumb shit. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

So Jade vs the female Sheamus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

Hmm, they really are pushing Cargil.  Was legit expecting more a fight from King as she's part of Swole's faction.  Probably guessing Jade will be targeting Swole after this for beating one of her friends,


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

MIro match, RIP Dante. And now Jake and Archer confronting Miro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

So it's Ego and Sky vs the main team of the Dark Order.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2021)

So an Easy E cameo.  Inner Circle getting promo time if for the last time depending on how the PPV is booked.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2021)

So what are these rumors being reported on WWE and New Japan are in talks. 

Also hearing last night's AEW Spanish commentary in some deep shit for on air comments make about Shida.


----------



## Aesima (May 29, 2021)

Shida is still there?


----------



## Aesima (May 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also hearing last night's AEW Spanish commentary in some deep shit for on air comments make about Shida.




Yep


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2021)

I want to watch AEW.  I want to give them a chance.  But every time I am on the cusp of watching I remember that they employ people I despise.

Once the young bucks and Jericho are gone.. I am all in guys.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How do you burn someone out that quickly!??!?! 6 weeks!


Be a culted ass company probably helps.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I want to watch AEW.  I want to give them a chance.  But every time I am on the cusp of watching I remember that they employ people I despise.
> 
> Once the young bucks and Jericho are gone.. I am all in guys.


So never


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2021)

Devan got very badly hurt in his match against Linares. Controlled most if it tho.

A lot of people are saying on Twitter he would lose to Ryan and Teofimo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)




----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2021)

Corny and Bryan talking about the lyrics of  WAP.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Using focus groups for one's promos.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Took a break from wrasslin for a bit because with crowds and touring on the horizon I am no longer physically capable of watching neutered shows.

Full house tonight, so I'm pretty excited. Still somewhat concerned... but excited.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Make shida cut japanese promos

go full asuka

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Riho and Deeb gettin' the first taste of the first full crowd in AEW in 2021.

Hope these two women tear it tf up. The last match they had was fantastic


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Fuck Page's back, I guess.

EDIT*
Ah, I thought they were dropping this storyline; I guess they had it on hold until crowds returned. Just as well. I look forward to face Cage. I honestly think he works better as one.

EDIT**
Mox was made for this business.
People often say that guys like Orton or Reigns are what you get when you build a wrestler from the ground up.
Maybe. But in my view, wrestling is personafied by motherfuckers like Jon.

EDIT***
Nick has a beard now and a dirty blonde dye; it makes him look like a guy that owns half an island from money he got from several hedge funds and will hit on your 17 year old daughter who's birthday is next week.

EDIT****
The Bucks are such fucking douchebags. 

Me if I was 18 years younger: "Oh, these guys did NOT just mock the SHIELD. Ah, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Aew ppvs always deliver


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

This match is gonna fucking kill the rest of the night....

EDIT*
JR having to pay his dues after catching shit for his Orton comments. Fuckin' hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Max castor is a natural treasure

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

I wonder which mystery entrant is gonna get boo'd for not being Bryan Danielson

EDIT*
That pop for Penta


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I wonder which mystery entrant is gonna get boo'd for not being Bryan Danielson
> 
> EDIT*
> That pop for Penta


Bryan and Andrade would be the best gets

Outside of that no idea who would get a pop


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bryan and Andrade would be the best gets
> 
> Outside of that no idea who would get a pop


Apparently crowd's just fucking happy to be back, cuz it's friggin' Rush of all people and not only was he not boo'd, people are chanting for him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Wow they fuckin boomed me


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Codys been fucking up the build, how do we get ogogo booed?

 Video team: I have a merican flavored idea


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

This storyline is retarded and the relative lack of heat is indicative of such.
But it's Cody, so maybe he'll work his magic.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

"Move over young stars" -Cody Rhodes


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "Move over young stars" -Cody Rhodes


Triple - I mean CODY RHOADES ALWAYS WINS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Triple Rhoades wins again The American Nosemare

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Britt
Baker
Is
Over


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Shida dropped the Tifa cosplay tonight. Subliminal sign of her dropping of the title?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "Move over young stars" -Cody Rhodes





Zhen Chan said:


> Triple Rhoades wins again The American Nosemare



Will be catching the highlights later on tonight.  Also Cody more corperate than HHH as he uses focus groups on his promos for some reason.  Case in point, the Ogogo/Murican promo a few weeks back.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Right person won.
Usually I'd say there was a bit too much silliness at the end, but to be quite honest, the extra silliness helped wke the crowd up.

EDIT*
Baker's BFF (Best Frenemy forever) Tony Schiavone hugging her after her champ win.


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Sting actively refuses to give a darn, and I think that's beautiful.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Sting no selling father time


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sting no selling father time


Sting just straight up deciding he doesn't have spinal stenosis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

D'Arby proving to people that his suicidal insanity apparently runs in the family


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

Damn the PPV is still going?


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Damn the PPV is still going?



There's two more matches, and knowing the participants they're gonna be long af, so we got another hour or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Orange's pockets too strong


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Orange's pockets too strong


Cornette just had a stroke somewhere and doesnt know why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

Don's involvement in the match got me legit heated. 

Pretty fucking great match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

What the FUCK


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Damn. Even in Aew Lio cant escape Mark henry

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

Urban Meyer cameo lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

This match needs a bitch counter


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

Konan is the shit


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

This match is everything I wanted from the original Orton/Edge match or the WWE HQ match


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

The rumors were true


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

What rumors?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2021)

Fuck my predictions huh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

There was “inside information” that the match would spill into and end in the arena. Pretty safe speculation but a rumor nonetheless.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (May 30, 2021)

An unfair assessment given the context, I'm aware,  but IMO this was hands down their best PPV. Not even a contest, really.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> An unfair assessment given the context, I'm aware,  but IMO this was hands down their best PPV. Not even a contest, really.


What was your favorite prior to this? I thought Revolution was the best Ppv yet.


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What was your favorite prior to this? I thought Revolution was the best Ppv yet.


2020 or this past one? For me it's 2020.
They still to this day haven't been able to top the Elite tag match (and probably won't for a while, since a good portion of that match's charm was the history behind it.), and the Pac vs OC match was probably Orange's best until tonight. I also seem to recall the rest of the card was generally enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> 2020 or this past one? For me it's 2020.
> They still to this day haven't been able to top the Elite tag match (and probably won't for a while, since a good portion of that match's charm was the history behind it.), and the Pac vs OC match was probably Orange's best until tonight. I also seem to recall the rest of the card was generally enjoyable.


I forgot to specify but yes 2020, for the exact reason you stated.

That’s interesting you liked this more, I’ll weigh in on that after I watch everything I missed.


----------



## Aesima (May 31, 2021)

Pinnacle relegated to being Jericho's personal Jobber faction.. This hurts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2021)

Overall I thought DON was excellent, probably 8.5/10. That triple threat match will be a finalist for MOTY, Darby/Sting tag was cool, and the Stampede was good for what it was. 

The women’s match was what I’d expect from AEW but the moment felt well earned. The tag match was ridiculous and the Cody match was a non factor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 31, 2021)

It bothers me i find charlotte attractive now


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> It bothers me i find charlotte attractive now


She's had work done.  She looks a hell of a lot different then what she looked like about six to seven months back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2021)

Also, tuning into RAW, see Miz back after getting eaten at the PPV, sees Charlotte, sees myself about to change the channel.  

Placid away!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2021)

Heard last night that HHH was trending on Twitter during the Cody/Ogogo match at the PPV.  Is it going to get to the point where this  emote will be replace with on of Cody's face.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2021)

After that pre match package it should be. Cody’s lack of self awareness is jarring, and doesn’t Brandi have a degree in business/marketing? You would think she would’ve advised against the entire angle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> After that pre match package it should be. Cody’s lack of self awareness is jarring, and *doesn’t Brandi have a degree in business/marketing? You would think she would’ve advised against the entire angle.*


*cough*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2021)

So Alexa Shango will be targeting the Bazzlergease in her first feud back with Fiend powers....... great.  Does anyone remember a time where Bazzler tore through the women's division, bit Becky behind the neck, tapped Asuka out along with the other talent at an Elimination Chamber, or is WWE going to play Disney and retcon the character into a Fonz-lite character with the jacket and her scream "Hey!!!" like she has a tick.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> *cough*


Touché


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2021)

Randy really is AEWs man within WWE

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Alexa Shango will be targeting the Bazzlergease in her first feud back with Fiend powers....... great.  Does anyone remember a time where Bazzler tore through the women's division, bit Becky behind the neck, tapped Asuka out along with the other talent at an Elimination Chamber, or is WWE going to play Disney and retcon the character into a Fonz-lite character with the jacket and her scream "Hey!!!" like she has a tick.



lol someone who caught me watching this said Alexa is a bootleg version of Harley Quinn. It was decet though, especially compared to the other material they had.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2021)

Is Alexa even a wrestler anymore?  Or is she a personality?

I think she has been in 3 matches this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Is Alexa even a wrestler anymore?  Or is she a personality?
> 
> I think she has been in 3 matches this year.



Vince and head injury worries.  Though I guess she'll be entering a program with Shayna in a week or two.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Anybody actually watch raw? What happened


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Didn’t watch it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

I saw snippets of the main event, which I think was at least 20 minutes or so. I didn't see who won though lol but they were pushing that hard i think.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 2, 2021)

Drew beat Kofi so it's gonna be Drew vs Lashley AGAIN
Nikki Cross beats Charlotte via beat the clock
Orton beats Woods using Riddle's finisher
Reginald beat Shanya, gets his ass beat by Shayna during Alexa's segment and Challenges her to a match next week
Elias abandons Jaxson for some reason..
Shelton vs Cedric again
Mandy & Brook  beat Lana and Naomi
Another Eva Marie Vignette 
Humberto beat Sheamus via interference and busted him open
Moonsoor and Mustafa talk..

All this going on, and it was still a boring show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Braun, Black, Lana and Buddy Murphy were released damnnnn

e: ruby riot as well, probably much more to come. WWE is on another cutting spree.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh shit more wwe cuts

Bruan, Black, lana, buddy murphy, ruby riot


----------



## Aesima (Jun 2, 2021)

Man all those Vignettes for Black, all for nothing. I feel bad for the dude, Murphy too, who was dragged into a cringey love story cause creative had no fucking clue what to do with that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Man all those Vignettes for Black, all for nothing. I feel bad for the dude, Murphy too, who was dragged into a cringey love story cause creative had no fucking clue what to do with that.


Murphy in the best shape of his life rn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

lmao what the hell. Why did they release Braun? So much time put into him.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 2, 2021)

With all these massive cuts both corporate and talent, it's a possibility that they might be getting ready to sell.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

Just read they're planning to move from CT. Wtf: 

I'm guessing they're gonna relocate to Florida and Texas.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Just read they're planning to move from CT. Wtf:
> 
> I'm guessing they're gonna relocate to Florida and Texas.


Disney presents Wwe Raw


----------



## Kuya (Jun 2, 2021)

Cutting Braun Strowman and bringing back Eva Marie


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks like Brian Strongman will be in the Impact Zone asking who wants to "procure these appendages!"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Braun won’t be signed by AEW.

To me Ruby, Aleister, and Murphy were the most talented people released here.

this batch of releases is shocking though.  Make no mistake about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

There has to be more nxt cuts coming as well.  If they can get rid of some of these names...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Looks like Brian Strongman will be in the Impact Zone asking who wants to "procure these appendages!"


Real talk.  People need to keep an eye on Braun.  He has a history of battling depression.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Just read they're planning to move from CT. Wtf:
> 
> I'm guessing they're gonna relocate to Florida and Texas.


There seems to be some signs that this is happening.  Cash out high before the collapse comes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> It bothers me i find charlotte attractive now





PlacidSanity said:


> She's had work done.  She looks a hell of a lot different then what she looked like about six to seven months back.


I will need to see a side by side comparison. Is she at least somewhat close to her 2012 self?


Nemesis said:


> Randy really is AEWs man within WWE





Kisame3rd14 said:


> Braun, Black, Lana and Buddy Murphy were released damnnnn
> 
> e: ruby riot as well, probably much more to come. WWE is on another cutting spree.





Zhen Chan said:


> Oh shit more wwe cuts
> 
> Bruan, Black, lana, buddy murphy, ruby riot


.......this could he a good thing. WWE is bloated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Looks like Brian Strongman will be in the Impact Zone asking who wants to "procure these appendages!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

This aged quite fine.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2021)

Vince has to be preparing to sell WWE, idk if that means I should sell my shares or not but it’s volatile territory from here on out.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

I do think these cuts were a long time coming if I am honest with you.  And there aren’t a ton of people I would get rid of instead of the people that have been released.

tamina and Nia and that’s about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Vince has to be preparing to sell WWE, idk if that means I should sell my shares or not but it’s volatile territory from here on out.


Sell.  I think investors will get spooked with no Vince at the helm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This aged quite fine.


Who is that?


Rukia said:


> I do think these cuts were a long time coming if I am honest with you.  And there aren’t a ton of people I would get rid of instead of the people that have been released.
> 
> tamina and Nia and that’s about it.


They have a whole bunch of people they do not seem to be using or using right. The ones they cut were mostly on the latter side.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh I just realized the most surprising thing about Braun.  He actually had a match with Shane McMahon this year.  They thought enough of him to put him in that match!  Two months later.  Gone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Mainstream wrestling has been long dead for a while now.

As much Vince has been squeezing the life out of WWE for nearly 15 years now, it'll be decades, perhaps centuries, before wrestling is mainstream without him in the business. Going public and getting influenced by people that knows shit all about wrestling really was the beginning of the end. People that saw this coming were really prophetic.

Also the more Steph got involved, the deader WWE became.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who is that?



*BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

Surprised by Black, it looked like he just come back into being part of a story arc with Big E
Braun hardly surprised by, he hasn't been in a good story arc since his war with Roman years ago
Ruby deserved a lot better than what she got, properly talented but unfortunately doesn't have the "look" vince wants. 
Lana likely is the one who will mostly win from this,  she has her own side things.  Miro is in AEW she will have choices even outside the industry.
Murphy as well is hugely talented and basically in under 24 hours likely had every federation phoning him to see if he will sign for them.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This aged quite fine.



This should be shoved in Braun's face anytime he complains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

On the other hand, we already have Zombie Lumber Jack matches. So WWE under Disney wont be a huge departure from the current product.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *BRAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*





Nemesis said:


> This should be shoved in Braun's face anytime he complains.


But wait.....has he complained yet? Can't really throw it in his face yet if not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> On the other hand, we already have Zombie Lumber Jack matches. So WWE under Disney wont be a huge departure from the current product.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

That's why I said the last part


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Do you think Braun will ever wrestle again?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> On the other hand, we already have Zombie Lumber Jack matches. So WWE under Disney wont be a huge departure from the current product.



I mean it's fun and all to meme on Disney.  But at the same time their execs always seem to know when to do the hold hands off/on bit most of the time and let the studios run themselves.  If Disney do take over it would likely be put someone in charge and let them run it for better or worse.

Although the Ironic side of me hopes that instead of Disney, Vince ends up selling to Ted turner. Just for the irony of it.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> There seems to be some signs that this is happening.  Cash out high before the collapse comes.



You think WWE is gonna die? Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Imagining a sale to Saudi Arabia for example is pretty interesting.  No more female division under that regime.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

I said it last time.  I will say it again.  Cuts are the most interesting content wwe provides right now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

I mean if they think it's going down under, they have themselves to blame. Three hours every week is way too much. And there's no actual reason for RAW and Smackdown besides having a lot of talent.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I mean it's fun and all to meme on Disney.  But at the same time their execs always seem to know when to do the hold hands off/on bit most of the time and let the studios run themselves.  If Disney do take over it would likely be put someone in charge and let them run it for better or worse.
> 
> Although the Ironic side of me hopes that instead of Disney, Vince ends up selling to Ted turner. Just for the irony of it.



Point being, WWE will probably still survive and be profitable. But never be a mainstream titan like the WWE we once knew, again. We'll never see Austin/Hogan numbers in our lifetime again. 

Quality is subjective anyways, so I'm only basing it on draw power here. 

I'd like to see Vince give total control and power to Undertaker before deciding to sell, just as a last gasp effort to get back to the glory days. But I dont think either would be interested.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Imagining a sale to Saudi Arabia for example is pretty interesting.  No more female division under that regime.



Sami would be the first out of the door if he even heard of a sale to Saudi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I said it last time.  I will say it again.  Cuts are the most interesting content wwe provides right now.



At least back then fired wrestlers put another wrestler or angle over before leaving.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Imagining a sale to Saudi Arabia for example is pretty interesting.  No more female division under that regime.



Severed head on a poll match.  



Raiden said:


> I mean if they think it's going down under, they have themselves to blame. Three hours every week is way too much. And there's no actual reason for RAW and Smackdown besides having a lot of talent.



As much as 3 hour raws sucked so much dick. It's hardly the main reason why WWE has been sucking for the last 15 years. 

The last angle I was really invested in emotionally was DBry's Mania victory and Taker's streak. And even then, those were outliers when everything else was indigestible.  Shit programming remains the main killer of WWE.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I mean if they think it's going down under, they have themselves to blame. Three hours every week is way too much. And there's no actual reason for RAW and Smackdown besides having a lot of talent.


I think they look at the ratings.  (Which I am told are under 1.5 million this week). And they realize they don’t know how to turn things around.  And they don’t want to be here when this tv deal comes up again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

If anything WWE will probably be a bit better on the short term before stagnating. You could argue that they'll hire people that know what they're doing. But who would those be? Nose?  

Even NXT has been a hit or miss for the last 5-6 years.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think they look at the ratings.  (Which I am told are under 1.5 million this week). And they realize they don’t know how to turn things around.  And they don’t want to be here when this tv deal comes up again.


 
Ah I got it. Damn that's more serious than I thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Think about the decision to get rid of the wwe network for short term gain with the Peacock money.  The signs are blatant.  They seem to be desperately squeezing out every dollar they can before they abandon ship.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

Long term that might be the best for WWE. Vince is a maniac. He cancels shows, rewrites stuff and hurts any long term planning efforts.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2021)

I wonder if Vince's health isn't at a good point either.  I mean he's closing in on 80 and even the most fit 70 something year old can have a sudden health crisis in the best of times.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

You can tell by looking at him that his health isn’t good.  And he definitely took a ton of steroids at one point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

I was thinking about none of the Wyatt Family being left.

I could see Bray getting released tbh.  They aren’t even using him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about none of the Wyatt Family being left.
> 
> I could see Bray getting released tbh.  They aren’t even using him.


He cant be released, be died

Fed to alexa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> He cant be released, be died
> 
> Fed to alexa


Would be the perfect time to release him then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2021)

Just hearing about the recent firings.  Damn.  Also hearing about the probability of WWE might sell.  The cynic part of me wants it to be Diseny to be the ones to buy is this is true so we can get a WWE regiem under Kathleen Kennedy.   The soul shattering retcon that would occur would be legendary as it wouldn't have been DX that won the Monday Night War, it was hur Mouse.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm guessing whatever agreement WWE does would leave them some degree of creative control? Because if not the whole thing might fall in the toilet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Whoever they sell to, ECW and The Attitude Era's libraries wont survive.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

AEW actually has WWE people they need to fire so they can bring in some better WWE talent that is available.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

BC Amplified is right.  NBC makes so much sense as the buyer.  They are paying billions of dollars for Raw and for Peacock.  Why wouldn’t they point this out to WWE and ask, “how much more for the whole company?”


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think they look at the ratings.  (Which I am told are under 1.5 million this week). And they realize they don’t know how to turn things around.  And they don’t want to be here when this tv deal comes up again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2021)

Velocity numbers


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2021)

Releasing a MF you just gave a big return to a week ago is some brainlet shit.

Just once I'd like some confirmation that anyone knows what's going on at any given point over there


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

The buyer is NBC.  It has to be.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 2, 2021)

Creative that was building Aleister back up had no idea he was getting the axe, they were just told to pull the plug asap but weren't told why.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

I read that also.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

This is like the super league negotiations.  I wouldn't even be surprised if the sale announcement came as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 2, 2021)

RIP story time with Black.   Your Red Dragon character would have been nice to see in ring but c'est la vie, at least your wife was rehired back by the company.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 2, 2021)

Eh, the way things are going she's probably not got long.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2021)

Zelina was never announced as being officially back.  But she’s hot.  And she can talk.  I would take her back.  Unless wwe is just in no-free agents mode right now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 3, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Surprised by Black, it looked like he just come back into being part of a story arc with Big E
> Braun hardly surprised by, he hasn't been in a good story arc since his war with Roman years ago
> Ruby deserved a lot better than what she got, properly talented but unfortunately doesn't have the "look" vince wants.
> Lana likely is the one who will mostly win from this,  she has her own side things.  Miro is in AEW she will have choices even outside the industry.
> Murphy as well is hugely talented and basically in under 24 hours likely had every federation phoning him to see if he will sign for them.


I'll only say the Braun one kinda surprised me because he was just in a main event match on the latest ppv.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2021)

Tbf that angle looked like shit. It's just a grown man reading stories.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 3, 2021)

If WWE dies then NJPW expands to the US and runs all cartoon wrestling out of business


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> If WWE dies then NJPW expands to the US and runs all cartoon wrestling out of business


If wwe dies then wrestling just plains die here in America. AEW is not bringing anybody back let alone new. Probably go back to the territorial days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2021)

I think mainstream wrestling is dead.  And it’s just something to be nostalgic about at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 3, 2021)

WWE isn't gonna die.

Companies that have undergone creative rot don't just do the right thing and fuck off. In fact, if Vince sells, it'll probably be on its way to being the closest to thriving that it's been in, like 15 years or so. Imagine a world where the talent engages in business ventures that they'll actually be allowed to _acknowledge_. It'll be lit.

The worry is what form it'll take. If we dislike how corporate it is now, being owned by a company rather than one old fuck will probably make it way worse. I can imagine a scenario where it becomes the modern version of the infamous PG era, but with even more rounded edges.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The worry is what form it'll take. If we dislike how corporate it is now, being owned by a company rather than one old fuck will probably make it way worse. I can imagine a scenario where it becomes the modern version of the infamous PG era, but with even more rounded edges.


*groans in old edgy wrestling fan despair*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2021)

Damn I hope we can get some intel soon on how it will be managed.

i wonder if some veterans will return to help run it (Bischoff, Heyman).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Tuning into Dynamite to watch Penta and PAC vs the Young Bucks.  Should be fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Welp both team are trying for homicide.


Well Bucks win with a Culter assist but Kingston with the save post beat down.

Mizark promo and he's here to turn the screws.........ok.  And now the question of him getting back into the ring....... and then a wild Vickie shows up.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Forgot Dynamite was on tonight.
Just tuned in to see Andrade Cien Almas show up out of literally nowhere


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Holy shit, Andrade has appeared.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

His new name is dumb. I'm gonna continue calling him either Almas or La Sombra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

So question right now is that Triple C leaves his ego at the door and come out to a regular entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Ah...... I would call that entrence a compromise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> THIS ^ (use bro) HAS A FUCKIN' RAINBOW ON HIS SHIRT. THE MAN COULD'NT BE MORE CORPORATE IF HE TRIED.



He left the WWE to not be HHH yet he's become what he's supposedly hates.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Cody makes me wanna simp for China

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Well Cody lost tonight, but it took three guys to do it.  So he at least put over his pupils somewhat in this match.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Agogo socks Cody in the jaw and doesn't fucking leave.
Ref lets it slide because we all secretly know Cody deserves it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Agogo socks Cody in the jaw and doesn't fucking leave.
> Ref lets it slide because we all secretly know Cody deserves it.



But....... but........ Cody is a face of Hogan proportions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Didn't one of Hager's MMA wins come from an accidental nut shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Pretty good segment from the Inner Circle.
Basically amounted to telling us the fued is gonna keep going until we get to the destination.

What's the destination? I'm guessing Pinnacle putting Inner Circle out of commission somehow. My guess is that they had to put that on hold because they needed a happy ending for DON.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Well Don and Omega being their usual asshole selves. 

And now Tarzan's Boy to usher Jungle Boy to the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Is it me or does it seem Private Party has slown down how their matches go.  I mean I rcall they would be hell of a lot faster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Well they really are pushing Jungle Boy with Christian again giving his approval to the guy after the match, though now we are getting a Christian/Hardy feud.

Sting and Darby out, how long before they are interrupted.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Seems like they've heard the chitter chatter of the D'Arby and Sting team and are looking to nip it in the bud.

Just as well, it'll be nice to see him once again doing stuff seperate from Sting again. I do sometimes worry that there's some unintended syphoning going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Burger coupons..... the fuck.:sully  Well Baker will not go hungry ever again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

Wait, Nyla pissed..... so does that make it a heel vs heel feud.......

Also PAC and Penta need Kingston to take on the Bucks and their group


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

Nyla vs Britt feud makes me wanna commit, ngl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wait, Nyla pissed..... so does that make it a heel vs heel feud.......


Kinda, but not... _really_.
Seems like Britt's in that awkward wrestling spot right now where she's clearly written as a heel, but no one's really gonna boo her for any extended period of time, so feuds are gonna consist of clashing personalities rather than pure bad guy vs good guy, so Britt will simply be the asshole people cheer. NXT and NJPW tend to do this stuff a lot.


*Spoiler*: __ 



..then again, I could be super off-base and Nyla's supposed to be the face because... y'know... June.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

I really want AEW to borrow Rose Mary from Impact so we can get the Demon Bunny team back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

"I thank God for my power, and for my wife for being hot" 

Well Miro being honest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 4, 2021)

So how long before Dustin bleeds in this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2021)

Well a Rhodes went over tonight but what bullshit dark magic is this, Dustin didn't bleed.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If wwe dies then wrestling just plains die here in America. AEW is not bringing anybody back let alone new. Probably go back to the territorial days.


Going back to the territory days is the optimal outcome, I’m not optimistic about that but I would welcome it with open arms.


Shirker said:


> it'll probably be on its way to being the closest to thriving that it's been in, like 15 years or so. Imagine a world where the talent engages in business ventures that they'll actually be allowed to _acknowledge_. It'll be lit.
> 
> The worry is what form it'll take. If we dislike how corporate it is now, being owned by a company rather than one old fuck will probably make it way worse. I can imagine a scenario where it becomes the modern version of the infamous PG era, but with even more rounded edges.


You say thriving in the first paragraph but in the second you say “PG era with more rounded edges”, either you’re solely talking about financially thriving or I’m just not understanding?


PlacidSanity said:


> Didn't one of Hager's MMA wins come from an accidental nut shot.


I’m pretty sure that was ruled a No Contest, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Going back to the territory days is the optimal outcome, I’m not optimistic about that but I would welcome it with open arms.
> 
> You say thriving in the first paragraph but in the second you say “PG era with more rounded edges”, either you’re solely talking about financially thriving or I’m just not understanding?


My point is homogenization is the spice of life in the entertainment industry.
The only reason Vince has so much trouble maintaining popularity despite its plastic nature is because he keeps spiting himself.
Put that plastic in the hands of someone that actually knows how to get people to like it, and you've got a recipe for success.

Ask music and movies.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 6, 2021)

Also, normally I don't address your ratings, but I should probably point out that I was making a suicide joke in that Britt/Nyla post.
Unless of course that rating is implying that it is optimistic to think that death could be an adequate escape from seeing Britt and Nyla wrestle each other, in which case... you may be right, but I I'd prefer if you let me dream, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> My point is homogenization is the spice of life in the entertainment industry.
> The only reason Vince has so much trouble maintaining popularity despite its plastic nature is because he keeps spiting himself.
> Put that plastic in the hands of someone that actually knows how to get people to like it, and you've got a recipe for success.
> 
> Ask music and movies.


I see what you mean, the show can remain formulaic and predictable but under better creative could still keep a better following. I agree.


Shirker said:


> Also, normally I don't address your ratings, but I should probably point out that I was making a suicide joke in that Britt/Nyla post.
> Unless of course that rating is implying that it is optimistic to think that death could be an adequate escape from seeing Britt and Nyla wrestle each other, in which case... you may be right, but I I'd prefer if you let me dream, thanks.


I misunderstood your comment, I thought you meant commit to the storyline or watch it with focus. But following along with what you meant to say, I agree that it’s a match or storyline that most of us could do without.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2021)

Well, if anything Strowman can end up on Hell's Kitchen if he can't find work on the indies.  I mean to have Gordon Ramsey yell "Get the fuck out" at a guy that's way bigger than him might pop a rating.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well, if anything Strowman can end up on Hell's Kitchen if he can't find work on the indies.  I mean to have Gordon Ramsey yell "Get the fuck out" at a guy that's way bigger than him might pop a rating.


Lmfao ramsey bitching out strowman is something I need to see happen now no matter what.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcomes to Raw is Elevation........oh wait Boredom isn't until another hour, the online AEW show is on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2021)

Well saw the Hobbs/Cage team up, pretty much was Hobbs committing homicide in the ring and Cage mercifully putting the guys down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2021)

Well just tuning into Raw, seeing Johny Drip Drip take out his drip stick of sorts......... yeah clusterfuck insues......... 


Placid away!!!!!!


Fuck sakes, all my best Hentai series are in storage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2021)

I have missed the last 2 dynamite. Comes on at 10 west coast time on Friday.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have missed the last 2 dynamite. Comes on at 10 west coast time on Friday.


they have been coast shows anyway


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2021)

Doing a quick tune in just to see that they are probably going to end Raw with Bliss and Bazzler......... why?   Well RIP Bazzlegeuse's career, you started off very promising and will end with a pupet up your butt...... because ratings.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have missed the last 2 dynamite. Comes on at 10 west coast time on Friday.


How much longer are they on Friday nights?  Did you see the most recent viewership numbers?  Less than 500k viewers.  Oof.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> How much longer are they on Friday nights?  Did you see the most recent viewership numbers?  Less than 500k viewers.  Oof.


They are now actively turning their fans off of them because 


Zhen Chan said:


> they have been coast shows anyway


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 8, 2021)

This guy was my favorite wrestler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2021)

Did... Did raw end with Shayna, Alexa and her doll lily basically repeat Hogan seeing warrior in the mirror?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Did... Did raw end with Shayna, Alexa and her doll lily basically repeat Hogan seeing warrior in the mirror?



Pretty much,   A few billion dollars in TV deals and this is what we get.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2021)

Shayna is a good actress


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2021)

They can rule Raw, they can rule the WWE, they can also take their Ritalin and chill the fuck down_.  _


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2021)

Nikki Cross will be off tv in a month.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Nikki Cross will be off tv in a month.


maybe sooner


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 8, 2021)

Currently watching Dark and surprise to see they hired someone as big as Stunt for him to play with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2021)

WWE Stock to the moon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE Stock to the moon.


they want that disney money


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2021)

apparently WWE is into selling: 

So they just cut employees for the hell of it lol. 

Honesty I was kind of happy about the news. I don't know how they can keep showing television like way they do.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2021)

I don’t necessarily believe that they aren’t selling because some guy says so.  WWE will have hit up all of their “allies” last week and given them the denial message to spread.  You don’t want sale rumors to come out until the sell is official.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 10, 2021)

Hearing it's going to cost about 5 figures to book Strowman for any appearnce fee, go big or go home.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing it's going to cost about 5 figures to book Strowman for any appearnce fee, go big or go home.


And that was the last time anybody cared about bruan strowman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> And that was the last time anybody cared about bruan strowman



As Roman said when he returned at summerslam. When they feuded the first time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t necessarily believe that they aren’t selling because some guy says so.  WWE will have hit up all of their “allies” last week and given them the denial message to spread.  You don’t want sale rumors to come out until the sell is official.



I hope they do. RAW is a flaming disaster, and Vince seems to be the root issue.

Maybe I'm wrong for wishing that but idk.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2021)

100% I want Vince and his family out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 10, 2021)

There’s a meme going around that nearly every a&e special has drawn more viewers than AEW, that’s rough if true.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2021)

AEW better not drop on Friday.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing it's going to cost about 5 figures to book Strowman for any appearnce fee, go big or go home.


Kinda reminds me of Ryback wanting more than most were willing to pay for him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2021)

Braun is a much better asset than Ryback ever was. He hits both the strongman and the rural demographics and he even appeals to SJWs with his victim of bullying experiences. He’s a legit monster with a well known move set. I’d like to see him in a serious promotion, although I know he couldn’t hack it in NJPW. Maybe ROH and some indies, he could come back to WWE like a polished diamond.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if those guys get rehired on smaller contracts lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2021)

I agree.  Fire Braun.  Over him $500k to come back.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2021)

Yeah I didn't want to say a the risk of sounding like an a-hole but 1M dollars a year for him is kinda nuts.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I didn't want to say a the risk of sounding like an a-hole but 1M dollars a year for him is kinda nuts.


At first glance I agree but then again, who knows. He was a child fan favorite for awhile, he probably moved ton of merch, and unlike other guys who make that level of money he didn’t have specified clauses. On paper, sure he’s probably worth in the mid-high six figures. Without knowing who makes what, it’s hard to gauge value.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2021)

lmfao they already brought back someone.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2021)

I would bring back Murphy, Vega, Black, Strowman, Ruby, and Samoa Joe for steep discounts.  I wouldn’t bother with any of the other cuts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmfao they already brought back someone.



All according to the old man.  or would this suffice


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2021)

anything happen on smackdown yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

Sling doesn't carry the show til the next day so will be looking at highlights and podcast for info.  Will probably watch AEW though not much of a fan of the Friday schedule but can't be helped.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

So a Hardy promo to open up the show. 

Ok it's a Christian match to open up the show.

Ok, a Christian win but Hardy gets heat afterwards with a run in save from Jungle Boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

For fuck sakesl, ever heard of being humble Cody. Holy shit that entrance.

The fuck is Brock Anderson.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

The hell is it that QT gets the honor of calling out Cody's nepotism when they have better heels.  And this leads to a strap match in July. 


Bucks and co vs Kingston and co.

That was a fun match, Kingston, Pac, and Penta wins but Bucks with the post match beat down.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

Welp Darby going alone, poor Papa Sting ask to stay behind.  Dem emo kids, they grow up. 


Well time for MIro to feast upon Evil Uno.

Well that was competative but Miro wins despite the showing of support at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2021)

Umm,,,,,,,,umm,,,,,,,,umm......... hasn't that phrase been used in the past........ I mean I thought I heard it used in TNA for some time....... hell if I dig a bit I probaby can find WWE using that at one point.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The hell is it that QT gets the honor of calling out Cody's nepotism when they have better heels. And this leads to a strap match in July.
> 
> 
> Bucks and co vs Kingston and co.
> ...


The Rhodes brothers love their old school stipulation matches.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2021)

Roman is the only good thing about Smackdown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I would bring back Murphy, Vega, Black, Strowman, Ruby, and Samoa Joe for steep discounts.  I wouldn’t bother with any of the other cuts.



Aleister Black was future endeavored too?? Fucking Vince!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s a meme going around that nearly every a&e special has drawn more viewers than AEW, that’s rough if true.


Its true but apparently AEW also hasn't been airing in its regular timeslot. No clue if its true since I haven't watched AEW in a minute.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2021)

Let the video promos for Andrade begin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Let the video promos for Andrade begin.


Now that AEW is starting to get some legitimate talent, maybe now we can stop acting like the hotdog and handshake guys are acceptable.

Guys like Miro, PAC, and Andrade should be top level gatekeepers for talent like MJF, Page, and Castor. Keep them away from the Dark order, Luchasaurus, and Best friends.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Keep them away from the Dark order, Luchasaurus, and Best friends.



........and Bucks and Omega......


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2021)

The Dark Order would not exist today if Luke Harper had not passed away prematurely.  I really believe that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 13, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Its true but apparently AEW also hasn't been airing in its regular timeslot. No clue if its true since I haven't watched AEW in a minute.


The A&E biographies had better ratings than RAW. Also nice to see a Naga the Serpent fan.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2021)

Roman will easily be #1 on the PWI 500 this year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 13, 2021)

And also LOL at The Nose dancing around the topic of the state of the company and even redirects the focus onto the fans and how THEY are the problem. The product has been garbage for years. It chased away millions of fans and yet they decide to blame the few fans that are still here instead of looking themselves in the mirror and fixing the issues they have. Amazing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 13, 2021)

Murica......... but honestly, Cody really needs to dial it back a lot holy shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> The A&E biographies had better ratings than RAW. Also nice to see a Naga the Serpent fan.


The highest rated episode I thought was SCSA, which was 1.0 something, around AEWs all time numbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Roman will easily be #1 on the PWI 500 this year.


I wouldn’t be surprised if he’s rated outside of the top5 in the observer awards. There’s a clear bias against him on the internet, either people say he’s “the best in wwe” as a slight, or they just avoid discussing who they want to claim is better, knowing they can be proven wrong with ratings.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 13, 2021)

Even that hack Melzer will have have to admit Reigns is having a hell of a run since coming back. I never see a top heel this dominant since Nose during his Reign of Terror on RAW. I don't count Brock since he's more like a special attraction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Even that hack Melzer will have have to admit Reigns is having a hell of a run since coming back. I never see a top heel this dominant since Nose during his Reign of Terror on RAW. I don't count Brock since he's more like a special attraction.


He will, the smark voters won’t.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 13, 2021)

Reigns Yeeting Dominik off the ring was more entertaining than anything Omega has done in the last 3 months, his matches don't mean shit either, I hate him even more now that he went over Moose.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Let's face it.  Joe Anoa'i could save a person drowning and the smarks will convince themselves Vince put someone in the water to fake drowning just so Roman could get over.

Million Dollar Belt time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Ending with Regal implying he's stepping down as his position as GM of NXT.

also wtf Godfather is now in the weed industry.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2021)

lol Godfather on the weedtrain.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Watching this and the two taker interviews makes me want to just have Godfather and Taker in a room just chatting about their past together and ribbing each other.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2021)

Godfather and Val Venus are professional potheads now, I learned this going down the “where are they now” rabbit hole before bed one time.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2021)

Godfather: I talk to RVD

Me: Well I bet he's your top customer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2021)

Cameron Grimes!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2021)

Rich.  But not the million dollar champion.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2021)

Haha ric flair vibes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2021)

I hope DiBiase is around for a little while longer.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2021)

Welcome to Raw is Bore!!!!!   Thinking tonight is an extra treat as it's Eva-lution premier night........ do I care, do I even want to know.....depends in the first 15 minutes of the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2021)

Not even a minute in and Alexa Shango is opening up the show........ great.........
If you are going to do a horror film, do a fucking horror film. 
Placid away!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2021)

What the fuck did we do to earn this horror, an Alexa vs Nia match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 14, 2021)

Glad to see they are starting to dumb down Alexas shango magic shit.
Poor Naomi though, she didn't deserve that. Maybe she can ask the Tribal Chief to put in a word in and get her off this jobbing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2021)

Alexa should never be up against Nia.  Way too hard to sell an invincible character gimmick against her.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 14, 2021)

How would you guys fix WWE if you ever had the chance:

My changes:

1. Reduce RAW to two hours.
2. Bring back more different types of wrestling matches, such as submission matches or last mand standing matches
3. Bring back titles themed after wrestling matches (submission matches).
4. Take maybe a little break during the summer
5. Have more occasional appearances by WWE legends. Perhaps WWE Legends matches on PPV's.
6. Bring back their development wrestling facility in Florida.
7. Offer deals to smaller wrestling companies to show content on the WWE network.
8. Experiment with new types of matches
9. Actually being to show content not exclusive to pro wrestling-  MMA style fighting. Perhaps I would offer the USA network to do for one hour on another day. That way, they get another hour of programming from me.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 14, 2021)

Give it the old yeller, there hasn't been good booking since before the whole Benoit incident.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2021)

Well the Eva-lution debut was shit.  Poor Piper Nivens, giong to have to play Eva's proxy for the time being until Vince get's bored with it in about three weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2021)

I love the idea of a summer break for wrestling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Eva-lution debut was shit. Poor Piper Nivens, giong to have to play Eva's proxy for the time being until Vince get's bored with it in about three weeks.


Eva looked hot though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2021)

I haven’t been watching WWE.

is MVP still one of the best things about the show?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2021)

Nia is still employed??? WHAT THE FUCK

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 15, 2021)

Regal out

Joe in


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2021)

So it's enforcer Joe.  Triple H was pissed when Joe was released we know that much, good to see him hired again.  To compete part with the on screen clause likely due to him still not being cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2021)

Piper Niven is never going to get over on Raw.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Piper Niven is never going to get over on Raw.


She looks like shit

She wrestles aight. If your gonna look like that you betrer be the goat Bull nakano in the ropes


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2021)

LMFAO Cole is such a geek.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2021)

Cole should always be a chicken shit heel.  Trying to be a tough heel that goes toe-to-toe with people that isn’t him.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 17, 2021)

They should let the GM concept rest. Just maybe bring back managers. I get it though. Easy to write segments and fill time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2021)

So non compete up when?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I love the idea of a summer break for wrestling.


It is time.
Samoa "Luca Brosi" Joe


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2021)

Huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Huh?



Honestly, the way Roman has been built on SmackDown, is there any baby face on the roster that can legit be looked as a threat to his title reign.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, the way Roman has been built on SmackDown, is there any baby face on the roster that can legit be looked as a threat to his title reign.


No. Only Bobby Lashley or Sheamus


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2021)

Fighting the son at Hell in a Cell makes some sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

Sorry for the late tune in but just in time to catch the D'arby vs the Men of the Year match.   Currently D'arby holding his own at the start but MoY numbers taking it's toll.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm actually liking Ethan Page with his move set.  Been a fan of the Razor's Edge finisher.   Not surprise Men of the Year win with numbers as D'arby was given to option to find a partner but didn't in replacement of Sting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

Well that's new. Instead of a group beat down it's a group make over from 4 Straight Guy with no Fasion Eyes.......... I mean Wingmen.

Meh, Wingmen job to Superman Punch lite.   Well it was a fun filler match to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2021)

@Rukia I suspect they might not ever take a break during the summer because they are a public company and need to keep pushing content.

But it's badly needed. I heard RAW had similar main events lol.

It also sounds like they don't know how to manage a brand split.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

Well Cody came out to a tamer entrance and it's the son of Arn getting some ring time.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2021)

Will the other show that they have coming up also be in the 10-12 spot? Damn that's crazy.

Also I heard AEW is making a significant investment in video games. Does that make sense?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Will the other show that they have coming up also be in the 10-12 spot? Damn that's crazy.
> 
> Also I heard AEW is making a significant investment in video games. Does that make sense?



Well not a bit surprised at AEW playing catch up to the WWE in other media.  WWE has 2K to work on their games not to mention the mountain of merch in toys ect.   Speaking of merch, I've still yet to see any of the AEW figures show up at my local Walmarts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2021)

"Dat Bitch" promo code.  Well whatever brings in the green.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2021)

The fuck, D Wade has his own game show.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 19, 2021)

I literally cant watch aew on fridays

its too late, im ready to sleep at 10

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 19, 2021)

been a while posting here.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I literally cant watch aew on fridays
> 
> its too late, im ready to sleep at 10



Yeah I managed to watch like ten minutes. 10-12 is ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I managed to watch like ten minutes. 10-12 is ridiculous.


blame TNT .  Legit could have given them Saturday's or sundays at a normal time


----------



## Shirker (Jun 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I literally cant watch aew on fridays
> 
> its too late, im ready to sleep at 10



Same. 9 o'clock (my time) isn't impossible, and I'll be keeping up with Rampage when it drops, but this month of pre-empted wrestling has been a tough sell. Got better stuff to do with my time than be up til 11:00 watching what are essentially phoned in episodes of wrestling with no crowd.

I will be watching the Saturday show tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Same. 9 o'clock (my time) isn't impossible, and I'll be keeping up with Rampage when it drops, but this month of pre-empted wrestling has been a tough sell. Got better stuff to do with my time than be up til 11:00 watching what are essentially phoned in episodes of wrestling with no crowd.
> 
> I will be watching the Saturday show tho.


it's hard for me to watch it and I have nothing going on Fridays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 20, 2021)

lol the rollup is still the most powerful move in the WWE


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 20, 2021)

They really ended such a brutal, hard-hitting match with a roll-up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, D Wade has his own game show.



Wade is a weeb?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2021)

Supposedly changes coming to WWE.

I'm skeptical though. That article mentions call ups, returns and aesthetic changes. Those don't really address the underlying issues.

They badly need to reduce RAW's runtime, explore taking breaks, and perhaps bring back different type of wrestling matches. They should also let the wrestlers do whatever side deals they want. More exposure, the better.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Supposedly changes coming to WWE.
> 
> I'm skeptical though. That article mentions call ups, returns and aesthetic changes. Those don't really address the underlying issues.
> 
> They badly need to reduce RAW's runtime, explore taking breaks, and perhaps bring back different type of wrestling matches. They should also let the wrestlers do whatever side deals they want. More exposure, the better.


Kross and Bronson getting called


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2021)

Does anyone remember the time Bazzler was built as a dominant terror in the ring, to the point that she bit the back of Lynch's neck to make a point........... now she cowers away from petit blondes with too much make up screamig "Look at me!!!" .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Supposedly changes coming to WWE.
> 
> I'm skeptical though. That article mentions call ups, returns and aesthetic changes. Those don't really address the underlying issues.
> 
> They badly need to reduce RAW's runtime, explore taking breaks, and perhaps bring back different type of wrestling matches. They should also let the wrestlers do whatever side deals they want. More exposure, the better.



WWE has made a habit of putting bandages on their problems for a while now and it's never not sad. Literally everyone and everything's fault but Vince's. Couldn't be him; he's a genius.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> WWE has made a habit of putting bandages on their problems for a while now and it's never not sad. Literally everyone and everything's fault but Vince's. Couldn't be him; he's a genius.



But Vince is a genius, he's cornered the market on an audience of one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2021)

lol tuned into RAW and wanted to immediately change the channel. They had the DIVAs talking.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2021)

My 9 year old nephew is down here and even he doesn't want to watch RAW, a product that suppose to be catered to him.  Well will catch the highlights later on tonight but am busy watching my Zegapain series.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2021)

@Lord Trollbias

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



I'm gonna semi defend this as it's her own idea. 

Now that part is over she shouldn't have had to come up with it to be on TV.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



I hope Omni-man comes in and kicks her ass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2021)

Dammit Wal Mart where are those AEW figures.



Rukia said:


> @Lord Trollbias



Nikki Cross is The Spasm. coming soon to a stadium live near you.   Live crowds are going to shit on this, I feel real bad for Cross even if it was her "idea".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I'm gonna semi defend this as it's her own idea.
> 
> Now that part is over she shouldn't have had to come up with it to be on TV.


I think WWE should block dumb ideas instead of putting them on television.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2021)

I mean if they are that badly out of ideas, they should ask fans what they would like to see. Some kind of comment box where you can give feedback. 

I would not let that type of thing on television if I had an agreement with FOX. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think WWE should block dumb ideas instead of putting them on television.


You really gonna suggest puttin' Vinny Mac out of a job like that?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2021)

Just listened to this.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

I haven’t listened to it.  My assumption though is that Vince loves JR.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2021)

He said Vince likes JR but he has a habit of messing with people well beyond what is appropriate.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2021)

Oh maybe I did listen to part of that then.  That sounds familiar.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> He said Vince likes JR but he has a habit of messing with people well beyond what is appropriate.



hardly surprising.  Vince did piss on one of his wrestler's beds back in the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 24, 2021)

why is everyone turning heel wearing wind breakers all of a sudden, did Imperium start a trend?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2021)

I think Simon really gets it right here.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 24, 2021)

Nikki Cross did always come off as a goofy character rather than unhinged as many wanted her to be, I didn't see a problem seeing how we had Mighty Molly and that got over. The ones complaining  are the same people who find selling for marko stunt, the Jurassic express(literal dinosaur gimmick), and Maki Itoh entertaining.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm not sure how I feel about it because personally, it's hard to see how that is entertaining to anyone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I think Simon really gets it right here.



Three weeks, that's the life span of a push in WWE theses days when testing the  waters or when VInce gets bored.  We will learn in three weeks if this sinks or floats.    Well at least the Dreamworks She-Ra fans can quit bitching, they got a character from the series go live action.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2021)

Aesima said:


> *The ones complaining are the same people who find selling for marko stunt, the Jurassic express(literal dinosaur gimmick), and Maki Itoh entertaining.*


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Nikki Cross did always come off as a goofy character rather than unhinged as many wanted her to be, I didn't see a problem seeing how we had Mighty Molly and that got over. The ones complaining  are the same people who find selling for marko stunt, the Jurassic express(literal dinosaur gimmick), and Maki Itoh entertaining.



TBH these are likely the same people who loved The Hurricane and Mighty Molly.  Also loved ridiculous gimmicks like a friendly Pimp, a Porn Star (I actually find it funny though that The rated R superstar was once the brother in law to Val Venus), Vampires, a bunch of 30+ year-olds acting like frat boy late teens.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> TBH these are likely the same people who loved The Hurricane and Mighty Molly.  Also loved ridiculous gimmicks like a friendly Pimp, a Porn Star (I actually find it funny though that The rated R superstar was once the brother in law to Val Venus), Vampires, a bunch of 30+ year-olds acting like frat boy late teens.


All of those characters contributed to when wrestling was cool and spoken about in public though. Men went crazy for The Godfather’s hoes and women used to go crazy for Val Venus’ shit. Today women don’t come to watch wrestling because the wrestlers are weirdos and there’s no sexual content for casual men to get behind, hence why the only sexual behavior involved with wrestling is degenerate fans stalking the talent.


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2021)

Roster Massacre is not over apparently. Tyler Breeze was also cut.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2021)

I never enjoyed Breezango.  But I liked Breeze as a heel singles in NXT.  I think it was 2015.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2021)

Killian Dain released.  Kind of a big name.  Don’t remember the last time they did anything with him though.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2021)

Aliyah hanging on by a thread.


----------



## OLK (Jun 25, 2021)

MOTHERFUCKERS FIRED BREEZE. FUCK.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Aliyah hanging on by a thread.


She sucks the right dicks


----------



## Aesima (Jun 25, 2021)

More dead weight cut. This Khan dude ain't playing around lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 25, 2021)

Curt stallion was supposed to be the next drew


got the fired part down


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2021)

At least these make sense. Mostly individuals that were either not being used recently or spinning their wheels.

Also, I found out about this news via Youtube reccommendation, and on the tiny thumbnail one of the wrestlers looked like Richochet.

...a little ashamed to admit that I got a little overly excited about that one. Prince Puma slumbers another day.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 25, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Nikki Cross did always come off as a goofy character rather than unhinged as many wanted her to be, I didn't see a problem seeing how we had Mighty Molly and that got over. The ones complaining  are the same people who find selling for marko stunt, the Jurassic express(literal dinosaur gimmick), and Maki Itoh entertaining.





Nemesis said:


> TBH these are likely the same people who loved The Hurricane and Mighty Molly.  Also loved ridiculous gimmicks like a friendly Pimp, a Porn Star (I actually find it funny though that The rated R superstar was once the brother in law to Val Venus), Vampires, a bunch of 30+ year-olds acting like frat boy late teens.



Bad equivalences, tbh.


----------



## OLK (Jun 26, 2021)

Breeze was a feature act on Creed's UUDD, and WWE just fucked him over royally. I guess they don't care about grabbing the streaming audience


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Killian Dain released.  Kind of a big name.  Don’t remember the last time they did anything with him though.



Just hearing about the releases.  Isn't this one married to Nikki Cross?

Also with the current set of releases doesn't that leave 205 Live with just 5 on it's dwindled roster.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

The next greatest story, the Melancholy of Baron Corbin.  I mean we had to suffer it's version of the Endless Eight arc with Nakamura.......and Roman Reigns........and Fin Balor........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2021)

There are more people that should be cut tbh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

So lets see how AEW does on a Sat. night.

And the openging segment/match is a Sammy ambush by Spears.  Opening match will be Hangman vs Hobbs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

This should be interesting since Hobbs is at this alone.   Well Hobbs getting in most of the offense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

Cool counter to the Buckshot but Hobbs loses to the Dead Eye, well fun match.  Fun start in my opinion.


Next match should be fun, two high flyers on.

Got the segment between Konan and Blanchard.   Konan got some verbal shots in but laid out by FTR to end the segment, those bastards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 26, 2021)

Show has been fun so main event time.  So both parties have been kicked out to make this fair......I think...... Calis still on comentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2021)

AEW should resign Bea Priestley.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW should resign Bea Priestley.



Doesn't WWE UK have her on the roster now.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Doesn't WWE UK have her on the roster now.



Yup as Blair Davenport


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2021)

Neither of those rumors have been confirmed.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The next greatest story, the Melancholy of Baron Corbin.  I mean we had to suffer it's version of the Endless Eight arc with Nakamura.......and Roman Reigns........and Fin Balor........



WHY?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2021)

been waiting for Babyface Corbin


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> been waiting for Babyface Corbin



He's going to challenge Roman and beg for money? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Did they seriously pair Eva Marie with a fat chick just to make her seem more attractive? 

The irony here is the fat chick is still cuter.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did they seriously pair Eva Marie with a fat chick just to make her seem more attractive?
> 
> The irony here is the fat chick is still cuter.


Fat chicks also a better wrestler by like alot


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2021)

Fat chick will never get over.  We all know this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2021)

I saw a decent amoutn of the main event last night. It wasn't bad but a little long.

That guy looks a litlte funny without shoes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Fat chick will never get over.  We all know this.


Tbh i dont think shes supposed to

Eva is supposed to be the "Star"


----------



## Raiden (Jun 29, 2021)

Do you guys need RAW needs a different look?

idk I guess I have extreme wrestling fatigue. But I think it's boring to see just people fight in the same place with very similar matches all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Do you guys need RAW needs a different look?
> 
> idk I guess I have extreme wrestling fatigue. But I think it's boring to see just people fight in the same place with very similar matches all the time.


Stop watching raw


Watch aew and smackdown. Maybe impact if youre feelong spicy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fat chicks also a better wrestler by like alot



Not as relevant since Eva is supposed to be a talentless thot. 

Also they to fire the make up crew since all these female wrestlers are starting to look like clones.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2021)

At least she got rid of the heavy blue eyeliner............ Nikki E.S.H....................well The Spasms got screen time right?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Stop watching raw
> 
> 
> Watch *aew* and smackdown. Maybe impact if youre feelong spicy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 29, 2021)

Watching a little bit of Dark right, seeing child abuse being done online as Hobbs is killing the child Marko Stunt.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW should resign Bea Priestley.


She was the best women’s talent they’ve had yet, but I don’t think she fits with their “culture.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jun 30, 2021)

Completely forgot Britta is Champion now, that's how bad Kenny "I like my Joshis" Omega has damaged that division.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2021)

Bully Ray sat Kingston down!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2021)

AEW should fire JR.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2021)

You guys were right.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2021)

It’s not a terrible name.  And she probably picked it out.  But I would have preferred she stick with Bea Priestley.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 1, 2021)

I am now convinced that Sammy G has a death wish he is wanting to fulfill.  It's like he has a running bet with D'arby on who can shorten their career first.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2021)

Can’t stand this guy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> You guys were right.



She looks like the 'son' of Chyna and Kane

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2021)

This surprised me but I think Cornette is a fan of Hobbs due to his match with Hangman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 2, 2021)

And Cornette is right about them dropping the ball with hangman, hangman is ice cold right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 2, 2021)

My wrestling contacts have provided me with interesting information 

Turns out the aew womens division is bad on purpose, tnt actually pays them more to keep the women to the smallest amount of tv time possible

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2021)

Might be true.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bully Ray sat Kingston down!


Where?


Rukia said:


> AEW should fire JR.


He should quit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2021)

I agree.  He is selfish for not quitting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2021)

Zelina Vega back interestingly enough.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2021)

Did anyone even watch smackdown?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2021)

I don’t watch anymore except for the occasional YouTube clips.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t watch anymore except for the occasional YouTube clips.


Same here for both shows. I just do youtube clips and tune in for the big ppvs every now and then. Just ended up eventually beating the habit of tuning in regardless of its quality. Couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 3, 2021)

Zelina Vega deleted that unionize wrestling tweet, I guess with Yang taking the fattest L of his life, that plan to go against WWE was no longer viable.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Zelina Vega deleted that unionize wrestling tweet, I guess with Yang taking the fattest L of his life, that plan to go against WWE was no longer viable.


Mans had the easiest win if his life, a lay up, and he fucked the duck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Zelina Vega deleted that unionize wrestling tweet, I guess with Yang taking the fattest L of his life, that plan to go against WWE was no longer viable.


Zelina should’ve went to one of the wrestling companies that supports unionization, oh wait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 3, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Zelina Vega deleted that unionize wrestling tweet, I guess with Yang taking the fattest L of his life, that plan to go against WWE was no longer viable.


Lmao Yang was full of shit from the jump. He wasn't gonna do a damn thing to wrestling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2021)

LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Zelina Vega deleted that unionize wrestling tweet, I guess with Yang taking the fattest L of his life, that plan to go against WWE was no longer viable.


I wonder how she is doing on twitch.  Seems like the successful streamers have about 1000 subs or higher a month.  I think she might have been about half that number.  And she played Among Us with people that are more popular on twitch than her (but never really got a boost).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wonder how she is doing on twitch.  Seems like the successful streamers have about 1000 subs or higher a month.  I think she might have been about half that number.  And she played Among Us with people that are more popular on twitch than her (but never really got a boost).


Right now she has 4k subs


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2021)

4K subs really?  That’s actually a lot of money.  So, she probably didn’t come back for the money.

(also, I am surprised to hear that.  I have seen her online before and she only had 1000 viewers.  I doubt all of them were subs.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 3, 2021)

I do not know if I will ever go back to AEW....I have not missed it at all...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2021)

I can't watch it on Friday's at that time. Total insanity


----------



## Raiden (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> 4K subs really?  That’s actually a lot of money.  So, she probably didn’t come back for the money.
> 
> (also, I am surprised to hear that.  I have seen her online before and she only had 1000 viewers.  I doubt all of them were subs.)


Never underestimate the wallet of simps


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know if I will ever go back to AEW....I have not missed it at all...


I skipped the entire friday run

but the saturday show and last wed were great


----------



## Aesima (Jul 4, 2021)

Impact drew their lowest rating ever with Kenny Omega main eventing.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 4, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Impact drew their lowest rating ever with Kenny Omega main eventing.


Damn.

Well from what I've been hearing he's been working hurt so I wouldn't be surprised if he starts dropping titles in the upcoming months.  I'm thinking the Impact will be the first drop then the AAA in Aug before AEW's PPV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2021)

Welp starting RAW off with a channel changer in Jizz TV.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2021)

Welp I'm done.  Johny Rape Rape with his water puns and Drew not fully understanding the history behind the Alamo....... and more people coming out......... Placid away!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp starting RAW off with a channel changer in Jizz TV.


peak "don't watch our show" heat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2021)

Watched a bit of Elevation, they have the Duck King wrestling on their show.  Lost to Sky though but nice to see an SNK character get work.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watched a bit of Elevation, they have the Duck King wrestling on their show. Lost to Sky though but nice to see an SNK character get work.


Well SNK isn't doing that bad anymore. They even released a new Samsho game not that long ago and are now heading toward KOF 15.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Well SNK isn't doing that bad anymore. They even released a new Samsho game not that long ago and are now heading toward KOF 15.



Yeah I'm seeing the trailers for it.  One of the early character reveals was Mai so they know how to market the game.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2021)

Life is pain.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

Lol Nikki got pinned!  They were doing this unbeaten thing for her for like the last month.  And it was completely meaningless!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 6, 2021)

Any word on why the fuck they turned Asuka into a punching bag for these clowns? who did she piss off backstage to be treated like this?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

What is this garbage????  Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Impact drew their lowest rating ever with Kenny Omega main eventing.





PlacidSanity said:


> Damn.
> 
> Well from what I've been hearing he's been working hurt so I wouldn't be surprised if he starts dropping titles in the upcoming months.  I'm thinking the Impact will be the first drop then the AAA in Aug before AEW's PPV.


Like it would have mattered if he were healthy. This dude is a hack. Along with the young bucks, made me practically quit AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah I'm seeing the trailers for it.  One of the early character reveals was Mai so they know how to market the game.


LMAO that shit really did turn me off of buying KOF 12 tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Any word on why the fuck they turned Asuka into a punching bag for these clowns? who did she piss off backstage to be treated like this?


Asuka is a good wrestler.  But she isn’t a money maker.

and they have done stuff like this before and then she wins the title or she wins mitb out of nowhere.  So, it’s very confusing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

Jimmy Uso arrested again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What is this garbage????  Lmao.


So kayfabe Lockness monster is real in the WWE, and it knew of Texas despite being a resident of the Scottish highlands.     Fuck creative in the ass hard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2021)

Johny Rape Rape with those double entendres.




The fuck has happen with this company............. holy shit I took grief for being a fan of this product back in the early 00's on college, now I want to go back and choke my past self out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Lol Nikki got pinned!  They were doing this unbeaten thing for her for like the last month.  And it was completely meaningless!


?


Were you expecting logic from raw?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So kayfabe Lockness monster is real in the WWE, and it knew of Texas despite being a resident of the Scottish highlands. Fuck creative in the ass hard.


I will say I blame Drew McIntyre somewhat for delivering the promo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp I'm done.  Johny Rape Rape with his water puns and Drew not fully understanding the history behind the Alamo....... and more people coming out......... Placid away!!!!!



what johny rape rape?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So kayfabe Lockness monster is real in the WWE, and it knew of Texas despite being a resident of the Scottish highlands. Fuck creative in the ass hard.


This is the same as Roman's sufferin succotash Son.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> This is the same as Roman's sufferin succotash Son.


Vince must have written the promo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2021)

Vince, Kubo, Snyder, M.Shaymalan, and Tommy Wiseau should join forces and write a movie together


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince, Kubo, Snyder, M.Shaymalan, and Tommy Wiseau should join forces and write a movie together



Wouldn't work out, Wiseau would demand top billing only to shit the bed on dialog, Shamalan and Kubo would try to out troll each other with a strong start but finish with an incoherent ending........might as well throw in Oh Great to that mix as well. Snyder would want a 16+ hour film and Vince would demand more beef.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> what johny rape rape?


Exactly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Guys, guys......... The Young Bucks kicked Dark Order out of their BTE production.

Well it must be telling of your drawing power when your comedy act is more over than the creators who hold gold of sorts.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Guys, guys......... The Young Bucks kicked Dark Order out of their BTE production.
> 
> Well it must be telling of your drawing power when your comedy act is more over than the creators who hold gold of sorts.


Brodie died so the Dark Order could draw money


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Brodie died so the Dark Order could draw money


100% the Dark Order would no longer exist if Brodie were still alive.  The faction flopped and it was probably weeks away from disbanding when the tragedy happened.

I also would tell AEW.  Don’t let emotion keep you from doing the smart thing with the Dark Order some day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> 100% the Dark Order would no longer exist if Brodie were still alive.  The faction flopped and it was probably weeks away from disbanding when the tragedy happened.
> 
> I also would tell AEW.  Don’t let emotion keep you from doing the smart thing with the Dark Order some day.


I feel like they are the training ground for youn talent that doesnt have a real voice yet

Tay and Anna jaye have improved immensely. 10 is kinda a flop but John silver has been great, and alan angels is great in ring but is probably perma buried with the beta cuck of the losers gimmick


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

Unfortunately today will be the first time in awhile I get to watch AEW live, so I’ll tune in for a laugh. 100000% chance that statlander gets a spot to embarrass whoever the opposing male is on the other team, I’m sure it will embarrass me as a viewer alongside it. luckily for me my girlfriend will go hide in the bedroom the minute she hears the intro, so I’ll only have to suffer self embarrassment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2021)

I tuned into RAW and instantly regretted it. They had a replay of the main event last week on.

If they don't know how to shuffle matches, they might as well just end the damn brand split. Find some other ways to program the shows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2021)

25 years ago today Hogan dropped the leg on Savage and was revealed as the third man.  I wonder what the viewership of the next Nitro was compared to last raws 1.47million

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

But....but what about teh journey of Nikki ASH, or the magics of Alexa Shango, or or teh bastardized history lessons of Drew McGyver, or the constant rematches, or Evalution and Duedrop......... those are suppose to be draws dammit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2021)

The only compelling non NXT thing in WWE right now is Roman and it seems Jimmy Uso is trying to sabotage that with his latest DUI.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> The only compelling non NXT thing in WWE right now is Roman and it seems Jimmy Uso is trying to sabotage that with his latest DUI.


100% agreed

Well that and Walter


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> 100% agreed
> 
> Well that and Walter



Nxt UK comes under the NXT brand which is why I didn't add him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Nxt UK comes under the NXT brand which is why I didn't add him.


fair enough


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Well with the current Raw rating I'm expecting a shit load of NXT call ups to happen sooner than plan.  And in about three weeks expect most of the call ups to fall into the shuffle as an ADD old man will lose interest.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2021)

NXT UK is better than NXT proper right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Dynamite on right now and they are starting off with Cody.......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Unfortunately today will be the first time in awhile I get to watch AEW live, so I’ll tune in for a laugh. 100000% chance that statlander gets a spot to embarrass whoever the opposing male is on the other team, I’m sure it will embarrass me as a viewer alongside it. luckily for me my girlfriend will go hide in the bedroom the minute she hears the intro, so I’ll only have to suffer self embarrassment.


Enjoy

Attitude 
Era
Wannabes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dynamite on right now and they are starting off with Cody.......


Cody has to know hes the villian


hes literally the antagonist in this fued

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

So they had to go full lights out for QT to blade, is he that bad in that job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

The hell did Cody learn Hulk Up......... 

Well Murican Power then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Sycophant crowd, cheering the heel winning. Well good job Cody.


So we are starting to build to Omega vs Hangman with both having their respective factions have their backs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

That fan had to be a plant


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That fan had to be a plant


Probably, expect WWE to pull a similar stunt when they go live crowds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

The Labors of Jericho....... so shirt when?  And guessing the four labors are going to be the bigs such as Wardlow, Hobb, ect.  The fifth labor will probably be almost impossible, it'll be a diet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Fuck sakes, the Three Amegos during he commerical break so we don't hear the reaction.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

Matt and Christian are wasting time that could be better served elsewhere, fuck them it’s not 2006.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

A wild Aliester has appeared.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> A wild Aliester has appeared.


*Malachi Black

e: Malakai


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

Fuck Cody

Woo Aleister


Also expect some releases real soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> *Malachi Black


Interesting name, guessing the shirts have sold out right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

Statlander has the worst case of butterface in wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fuck Cody
> 
> Woo Aleister
> 
> ...



Going for the crowd reaction, Cody doesn't have their backing anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Statlander has the worst case of butterface in wrestling.


But the thighs though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> But the thighs though


Well she is an ex-gymnast so not surprised.


----------



## OLK (Jul 7, 2021)

Sick of Jericho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Dammit, when will SyFy Hentai reform.   TIred of watching Tifa go in alone.


What's this with the MMA people.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

This crowd is dead

e: or poor usage of mics


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dammit, when will SyFy Hentai reform.   TIred of watching Tifa go in alone.
> 
> 
> What's this with the MMA people.


Dan 'Cornette' Lambert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dan 'Cornette' Lambert


Good ol Jim was probably smacking it hard during that promo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2021)

OLK said:


> Sick of Jericho


Jericho has the reverse Midas touch as this stage of his career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

So AEW in Central to North Texas next week........ guess Whataburger will be  getting a visit from the Dark Order.   Also expect the crowd to turn hostile should any of the heels shit talk about the food chain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 7, 2021)

Didn’t see anything egregiously bad most of the night, now a minute into the ME Kingston and penta forget the second spot.

e: Penta puts Matt through the table and then kindly checks to see if he’s ok, right on camera.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Holy shit, the talent has death wishes they want granted.  And there is next week with the Coffin match with a guy that has the market cornered on that shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2021)

Modern day wrestlers take too many risks.  I guess they do it because they can’t get over otherwise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

"We don't bump our refs"  That was what Khan said on Bubba Ray's podcast, so what the fuck was that right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2021)

Fucking death wishes, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2021)

Do you guys think Vince would green lit Roman's heel turn if covid never happened?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Do you guys think Vince would green lit Roman's heel turn if covid never happened?



Considering Roman was basically threatening to walk without the heel turn, pretty likely.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Modern day wrestlers take too many risks.  I guess they do it because they can’t get over otherwise.


That only gets them over with a niche group though.



@Kisame3rd14  you just haven't seen aew in awhile is why you are being so generous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Considering Roman was basically threatening to walk without the heel turn, pretty likely.



Where would Roman go? Lol

He'd still get booed out of any building


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2021)

AEW doesn’t do as many tour dates.  So, Aleister has a lot of free time.  I hope he uses this time to get in shape.  I always liked him in WWE, but I always thought he was out of shape.  Don’t be a Jericho.  Get in shape.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW doesn’t do as many tour dates.  So, Aleister has a lot of free time.  I hope he uses this time to get in shape.  I always liked him in WWE, but I always thought he was out of shape.  Don’t be a Jericho.  Get in shape.


I mean even in his best shape he was never really a body guy

I dont think hes ever been under 15% body fat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW doesn’t do as many tour dates.  So, Aleister has a lot of free time.  I hope he uses this time to get in shape.  I always liked him in WWE, but I always thought he was out of shape.  Don’t be a Jericho.  Get in shape.



dude is small it would look weird if he somehow gets all ripped and huge lol

he's no PAC


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2021)

Heyman social media is going nuts today, posting images of himself looking over a fallen Roman.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2021)

I watched a little bit of AEW. It was absolute nonsense but at least fun. Much better than RAW's single matches between the same people.


----------



## OLK (Jul 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I watched a little bit of AEW. It was absolute nonsense but at least fun. Much better than RAW's single matches between the same people.


You won't BELIEVE the MITB qualifying match scheduled for this Friday. 

Shinsuke vs Corbin. Holy shit, I'm hyped!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2021)

I hope Brock comes back.  He only does like 5 things a year but they are always awesome.  (Brock at rumble, Backwoodsman magazine, boom box money in the bank, etc.)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2021)

These fuckers are wanting to pay tribute to NWO of 96 but come off as the bloated organization of 99.   Fuck they even got the equivalent of NWO B team to do those tribute pics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> These fuckers are wanting to pay tribute to NWO of 96 but come off as the bloated organization of 99. Fuck they even got the equivalent of NWO B team to do those tribute pics.



At least it wasn't the 2000 act (Not to be confused with the WWE version)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> At least it wasn't the 2000 act (Not to be confused with the WWE version)



The 00 act, didn't that one have Jarrett and a heavily concused Hart in it?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The 00 act, didn't that one have Jarrett and a heavily concused Hart in it?



Yes and the Harris Brothers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Smackdown is going to Phoenix.  Maybe I will check it out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 9, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Where would Roman go? Lol
> 
> He'd still get booed out of any building


If he came out anywhere else, first segment or last, the crowd wouldn’t stop chanting holy shit until the end of the broadcast.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Will crowds boo Roman right now?  Or cheer him?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Will crowds boo Roman right now?  Or cheer him?


I dont know

Hes the best thing on the show so he will likely get cheered

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I dont know
> 
> Hes the best thing on the show so he will likely get cheered


I would think so too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Bayley injured and out for 9 months.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2021)

Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

I saw that Tegan Nox is back on NXT.  I would be extremely hesitant to push her given her history.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 9, 2021)

Bailey injured herself in training and is out for 9 months is a blow, unless it's story arc but I doubt it.

But if her recovery goes well she'll be back for mania.  Or the first week post mania.  Since crowds go nuts that week, they could have her come in on any show and have her beat down anyone on the roster and it would be the pop of the night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Who should be the replacement at mitb against Bianca?  I would go with Carmella or Zelina probably.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 9, 2021)

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2021)

Aesima said:


> ​


 

Some of these guys are not going to be walking normally in their 40s.....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

It is a dance recital, not wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It is a dance recital, not wrestling.


More like a death dance.....1:27 of the first video dude was fucking cuncussed and they did not completely take him out of the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

AEW also seems pretty dangerous sometimes.  They haven’t learned from the Matt Hardy scare.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopefully she has more success on the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2021)

Also, I don’t see anyone coming that should beat Roman for the title.  He should be champ until at least Wrestlemania 2022.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Also, I don’t see anyone coming that should beat Roman for the title.  He should be champ until at least Wrestlemania 2022.


Agreed they should stop the brand splits already, their roster has dwindled down so bad that neither brands even have an active mid card division anymore, I forgot the US and IC belts are still active.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Agreed they should stop the brand splits already, their roster has dwindled down so bad that neither brands even have an active mid card division anymore, I forgot the US and IC belts are still active.


They have plenty of wrestlers, they just refuse to use them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Agreed they should stop the brand splits already, their roster has dwindled down so bad that neither brands even have an active mid card division anymore, I forgot the US and IC belts are still active.



Yeah I agree. The brand split is a disaster. They keep showing the same matches every week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> They have plenty of wrestlers, they just refuse to use them


Do they? I can not recall who they are not using.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do they? I can not recall who they are not using.


raw has 40 male wrestlers and smackdown has 22


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah one could argue that they even after all the cuts still have a roster that's too bloated. 

Male:
40 Raw
22 Smackdown
48 NXT

Female:
Raw 15 (Including Becky and Lacey)
Smackdown 13
NXT 19

Funny for both Male and Female rosters a 2-hour NXT show has more on-screen Talent than Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> raw has 40 male wrestlers and smackdown has 22





Nemesis said:


> Yeah one could argue that they even after all the cuts still have a roster that's too bloated.
> 
> Male:
> 40 Raw
> ...


But like what are their actual names!?!??! Besides the ones you see all the time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2021)

Nevermind, I looked......and I am saddened.


@Zhen Chan @Nemesis


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nevermind, I looked......and I am saddened.
> 
> 
> @Zhen Chan @Nemesis



TBH I was going to C&P them all, but in the end it would have been a lot of work and I'm still recovering from my second covid injection.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Also, I don’t see anyone coming that should beat Roman for the title.  He should be champ until at least Wrestlemania 2022.



Baron Corbin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2021)

Real talk.  Please make Corbin a babyface.  It’s time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 10, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Baron Corbin


Brokeass Corbin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 10, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Baron Corbin


Actually you mean "Happy" Corbin.  WWE trademarked the name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Actually you mean "Happy" Corbin.  WWE trademarked the name.



Sounds like a new meal you get from McDonalds

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 11, 2021)

Vince is retarded lol


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah one could argue that they even after all the cuts still have a roster that's too bloated.
> 
> Male:
> 40 Raw
> ...



And they keep showing the same matches again and again. Vince might legitimately have dementia.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 12, 2021)

I love this Jon Moxley titantron


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

RIP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

Why is a Xavier Woods fighting Lashley tonight?  We have already seen that fight!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why is a Xavier Woods fighting Lashley tonight?  We have already seen that fight!



The edict of Vince: Wash, Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2021)

The fuck, was Lashley just pinned.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

A fucking inside cradle pin.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck, was Lashley just pinned.


It makes no sense tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow, from Jindar to a Bliss segment, with Eva Marie and ........... well WWE wanting to top...... I mean drop to lower rating than what they got last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

I don’t think they care that much.  I think they understand that they can’t fix the ratings.  And therefore the goal is to sell wwe before the television contract expires.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2021)

Oh look, from a shit skit to a shit promo, the JInder is out. 

Welp Placid away!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2021)

Naomi still does her glow bullshit?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2021)

Welp the Spasm at it again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, from Jindar to a Bliss segment, with Eva Marie and ........... well WWE wanting to top...... I mean drop to lower rating than what they got last week.



Thee hours every week with constant changes is just too much. I'm not surprised that they are pushing out total nonsense.'

They should be running two hour shows and take breaks too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2021)

Dakota Kai huge win over Ember Moon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2021)

I am not sold on Sarray.  It’s hard to not compare her to some of the other Japanese women that have come through NXT.  And I don’t remember them ever lacking the personality that she does initially.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2021)

What the hell is Mandy Rose doing on NXT?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What the hell is Mandy Rose doing on NXT?


How the fallen have fallen even further.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How the fallen have fallen even further.



Is it falling when you arrive on NXT or promotion in disguise?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2021)

NXT had a mostly interesting show tonight.  I wish Raw were this good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 13, 2021)

Fyter fest night 1 looking sweet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Is it falling when you arrive on NXT or promotion in disguise?


Yes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2021)

No young bucks. No Kenny.  No Jericho.  The worst elements of AEW are off tonight.  I think I can give the show a chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> No young bucks. No Kenny.  No Jericho.  The worst elements of AEW are off tonight.  I think I can give the show a chance.


I can't......because I will be at work.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> No young bucks. No Kenny.  No Jericho.  The worst elements of AEW are off tonight.  I think I can give the show a chance.


its a great card


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2021)

THIS FUCKING EPISODE IS GOING CRAZY


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

Going to have to catch the first hour on replay but just saw the Baker segment.  Thought she was a heel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

Forgot we are in Texas, homefield advantage to the home town boys and girls.  Wonder how Archer will be recieved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

Sammy with the win and QT is a bitch.  Poor Shivone, poor drink.

Up next Ford vs Yuffie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2021)

They talked about how much Penelope Ford has been winning.  Then she lost.  Lol.

makes no sense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They talked about how much Penelope Ford has been winning.  Then she lost.  Lol.
> 
> makes no sense


I though Yuka was going to be the one to lose a she won last night on their YT show.  Most of the ones that take wins on those prior to a scheduled TV match tend to lose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

Well D'arby vs Ego Page on now.  TIme to see who will be taking years off their careers in this one.  Hopefully they told D'arby to tone it done a bit for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2021)

These mother fuckers are insine.  D'arby going to be sore after that one.  

Well Allen wins with an assist from his skatboard.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2021)

Spears getting swole baby


----------



## Aesima (Jul 16, 2021)

Whoever did that animation for Roman Reign's entrance tonight, please fire him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2021)

Was this ever posted here.  Leaving it here just in case.  Do with it as you guys wish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2021)

Roman and Bianca got great reactions


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2021)

Did they boo Vince?


----------



## OLK (Jul 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Did they boo Vince?


Of course not


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2021)

I would have.  Any time he peeks his head out I am booing his ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Roman and Bianca got great reactions





Rukia said:


> Did they boo Vince?




Wait. What's going on?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2021)

Live crowds are back.  Thunder dome is retired.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 17, 2021)

Roman got a huge mixed reaction as expected, Vince probably got as big of a baby face reaction as Edge lol. That crowd was electric.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Watching it now. Tho I'm just gonna fast forward through the ass segments/matches.

Vince got a Godly pop LMAO.

For all the shit he did and continues to do, he's immortal to WWE fans.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Dominik is already champ? Damn, he's the new Rocky Mavia/Roman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Sami is a GOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Damn. Lynch vs. Belair would be straight fire. Belair is over as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Otis is not a fat retard anymore? Good.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Otis is not a fat retard anymore? Good.


Hes Vader now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Corbin FundMe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes Vader now



He has a unique look and is actually stronk. The comedy gimmick was fucking bad. This is a better opportunity for him with Gable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Boogs is fucking cool man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2021)

Why is Rollins still relevant?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 17, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is Rollins still relevant?


He's not, he's been mid carding for the last year or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 18, 2021)

Jay White showed up to Impact's PPV last night for some reason after Kenny finished burying what's left of Impact's star power. This deal has had no positive outcome other the roster taking Ls from both AEW & NJPW. 

also.. MOOSE JOBS TO CHRIS SABIN!? He re-signs to your indie fed and that's how you repay him? is Dixie back on the payroll? ffs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Was this ever posted here.  Leaving it here just in case.  Do with it as you guys wish.


You knew what you were doing when you posted this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Jay White showed up to Impact's PPV last night for some reason after Kenny finished burying what's left of Impact's star power. This deal has had no positive outcome other the roster taking Ls from both AEW & NJPW.
> 
> also.. MOOSE JOBS TO CHRIS SABIN!? He re-signs to your indie fed and that's how you repay him? is Dixie back on the payroll? ffs.


I don't know why Moose stays there. They clearly don't value him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

It’s good to see that edge grew out his beard, someone must’ve informed him of how bad his cheeks have looked since his return.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Ouch on that Natalya entrance.  Crowd dead 5 minutes into the PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

I forgot that Naomi was in the match.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Asuka, Nattie, and Tamina are the three that have no chance.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

This has been good considering it’s  a women’s MITB match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

The psychology in this match is a mess.  People are setting up ladders when they should be going for the briefcase.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Cross is another Otis winning the briefcase scenario.  She will never be the women’s champion.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

Odds for Nikki to win that match were +1200


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Nikki should not have won.  I guess Vince is amused with the super hero gimmick right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Nikki should not have won.  I guess Vince is amused with the super hero gimmick right now.


This will go nowhere


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

The one thing they have proven with the briefcase in the past is that they will beat the holder over and over and over again.  That should be easy to do with Nikki.

I think WWE likes quick cash ins.  Wouldn’t it be something if Nikki took a pinfall to protect Charlotte in a couple of hours?  Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Omos is one of the greenest wrestlers I can remember seeing on a PPV.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

Kofi is making Bobby look phenomenal


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2021)

R.i.p Kofi

gone too soon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

Charlotte always delivers


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2021)

Drew throws out Ricochet just like he did at the 2020 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

It was imperative to get the belt off of Rhea now that the fans are back,


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 18, 2021)

Match of the night


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2021)

I can't take Big E seriously as a main event player, he's too goofy and needs to get away from the New Day level comedy before he can be taken seriously as a main eventer. That's the exact reason I didn't care when Kofi was champion.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

I heard there were problems with Peacock lmao.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 18, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I can't take Big E seriously as a main event player, he's too goofy and needs to get away from the New Day level comedy before he can be taken seriously as a main eventer. That's the exact reason I didn't care when Kofi was champion.


yea and ditch the preacher talking during promos but I doubt he will evolve his character just like kofi didn't. buncha midcard-tier world champions. smdh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2021)

Heel Roman getting legit cheers over Edge.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

Roman has been killing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2021)

Cena's back


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

Oh wow


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2021)

Fuck off Cena. I can wait when Roman beats you again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 18, 2021)

9.5/10 PPV

- I’m curious to see how long the fans will keep that level of momentum

-Roman is a wrestler that’s not embarrassing to watch, that main event would appeal to casual viewers

-The final three matches were all perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2021)

I can not believe there were people on this message board that didn’t want Cena around 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 18, 2021)

John Cena spent a decade at the top creating a void where no one got over properly, by the time he left, we had Part timers carrying the belts, Roman Reigns,Styles, and Orton, and everyone else who were barely mid carders. That being said, Kinda glad he's back, They have no star power right now besides Reigns and maybe Lashley.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I can not believe there were people on this message board that didn’t want Cena around 2-3 years ago.


I understand that absence makes the heart grow fonder so Cena got a pop because they missed him. But I still remember his reign of terror and him burying all my favorites so I don't give a darn that's he's back. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omos is one of the greenest wrestlers I can remember seeing on a PPV.



Is he still laughing his ass off everytime he chops someboday?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omos is one of the greenest wrestlers I can remember seeing on a PPV.



Is he still laughing his ass off everytime he chops someboday? 


Aesima said:


> John Cena spent a decade at the top creating a void where no one got over properly, by the time he left, we had Part timers carrying the belts, Roman Reigns,Styles, and Orton, and everyone else who were barely mid carders. That being said, Kinda glad he's back, They have no star power right now besides Reigns and maybe Lashley.



I told John to stop using his chinese finisher move

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Rhea Ripley better never mouth off to Charlotte again.  In storyline, she should be scared of Charlotte.  It has been proven that she can't beat her.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

WWE posting videos of Big E.  He is already doing goofy shit.  Smh.  If only he could get serious.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE posting videos of Big E.  He is already doing goofy shit.  Smh.  If only he could get serious.


That reign is gonna be a short one if he even succeeds at a cash in.


----------



## OLK (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I can not believe there were people on this message board that didn’t want Cena around 2-3 years ago.


reddit now downvotes anyone who doesn't think Cena is in the top 10 greatest ever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2021)

Neither IC or US belts have been featured in awhile.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

It is odd for Cena to be on RAW. But I guess they are throwing USA network a bone.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 19, 2021)

OLK said:


> reddit now downvotes anyone who doesn't think Cena is in the top 10 greatest ever


Daniel Bryan was right


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 19, 2021)

The Cena/Reigns feud pretty much writes itself. All Roman has to do is call Cena a hypocrite for all the shit he gave Rock for being a movie star and moving on from WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Ok, close to Raw is Bore!!!!  TIme to see if the returning crowd makes the difference.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Well opening up with Cena, guess Vince really wants those ratins.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Big match John is in the house.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

John, I thought Vince brought you back with a very large paycheck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

They are doing that stupid bird thing with Riddle still???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They are doing that stupid bird thing with Riddle still???


Well they paid for the program so might as well milk it for all it can.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I hate Miz and Morrison.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2021)

OLK said:


> reddit now downvotes anyone who doesn't think Cena is in the top 10 greatest ever


I think he is top 10.


Aesima said:


> Neither IC or US belts have been featured in awhile.


Uh.......who is the IC champ anyway!?!?!?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Sheamus maybe?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> John, I thought Vince brought you back with a very large paycheck.



I had a lengthy conversation with Vince regarding the future of the company. John is still the biggest draw in the company. Fuck Roman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I can’t believe Ryker didn’t get released.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Graves meant to say mentor.  Smh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I had a lengthy conversation with Vince regarding the future of the company. John is still the biggest draw in the company. Fuck Roman


Well looks like John will make off like a bandit before this feud with Roman is over.   Did you get your share though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I am surprised Elias and Ryker get tv time in front of a real audience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Is it me or does Ryker starting to look like Ryder at the twilight of his tenure at the company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

He looks like Ryder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Crowd returns and they are rewarded for their patience with a shit gimmick match...... never change WWE, never change Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

One of the commentators really made his partner look bad by pointing out his mistake (confusing Ryker with Elias).


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well looks like John will make off like a bandit before this feud with Roman is over.   Did you get your share though.



Yes, I'm doing a backstage consultant role. John on the other hand will be champ again by November


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Is this feud over, guessing no knowing this fucking company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

“Send two people we don’t care about out to do a table spot.”


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> “Send two people we don’t care about out to do a table spot.”



Historically, haven't people been injured in that match type, I mean requiring significant time off to heal.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Rhea better not interrupt. She doesn’t have the right to do that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Historically, haven't people been injured in that match type, I mean requiring significant time off to heal.


That’s why they used people they don’t care about.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I hate the eye makeup WWE uses on their women.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I had a lengthy conversation with Vince regarding the future of the company. John is still the biggest draw in the company. Fuck Roman


Roman is one moment away from reaching that kind of level though. He just needs to keep the momentum going. His presence was on display last night, albeit with a boost from the returning fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Rhea better not interrupt. She doesn’t have the right to do that.


Welp there she is.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

They love beating a dead horse in this company.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Filler match to get us to three hours.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Roman is one moment away from reaching that kind of level though. He just needs to keep the momentum going. His presence was on display last night, albeit with a boost from the returning fans.



Because John gave Roman some tips and shared some moves with him to get over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

So The Spasms won Money in the Bank..........why?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

We still with this bullshit........ well at least the kick the circus act to the curb, now kick the women's titles to the toilet.


Nvm, the dummy gets a belt........ because creative is on dirt cheap drugs.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 19, 2021)

GOLDBERG


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I can’t believe how Kross and Lee got treated this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Did Kross just get pinned in his debut match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

A Bliss skit with Eva-lution and DoughDrop........ and a doll........... well let those channels change.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

I mistakenly thought WWE had figured out that the doll was a bad idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I mistakenly thought WWE had figured out that the doll was a bad idea.


It legit sold out at WWE Shop, so more screen time it gets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2021)

Welp The Spasms is the new Raw's Women's whatever, winning with the Spastic Splash........ and then the show ends on her celebration early......ok.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 19, 2021)

I just noticed Nikki A.S.H. has a nice ass.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 19, 2021)

They should of closed out with Lashley and Goldberg,  This women's match had no reason to main event, it could of been done before the main event ffs. Congrats Nikki, you are the transitional champ of the month, until either Charlotte or Rhea takes it from ya or till Becky comes back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Lol.  Well that’s one way to build Charlotte’s title reign number up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Nikki has no shot at carrying to Summerslam. What a weird decision. What a waste of a briefcase.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 19, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I just noticed Nikki A.S.H. has a nice ass.


I thought about that last night, it’s definitely a rib


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2021)

Another possibility I considered is that Becky has specifically asked for Nikki as an opponent. They have that United Kingdom connection.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Another possibility I considered is that Becky has specifically asked for Nikki as an opponent. They have that United Kingdom connection.



You should never call someone from Republic of Ireland anything connected to the UK if you want to survive around anyone Irish xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

Haha.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 20, 2021)

Kross getting jobbed out to Hardy who was jobbing and barely on TV, oof Triple H prob in the storage room looking for his trusty sledge to use on raw creative. 

tbf though, there was an increase of people wanting Hardy featured more on TV, be careful what you wish for


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

I blame HHH. Protect your guys. How many times has this happened now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2021)

Kross is the NXT champ right? The guy who defeated Balor?

I don't even know who Kross is. Is he even a big name in the indies? It's my first time to hear bout him. Kross doesn't even look like a main eventer he even moves like Ambrose with those silly punches


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

I didn't watch the full RAW but there's a dude screaming his lungs about the show. Something about HHH getting screwed again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I blame HHH. Protect your guys. How many times has this happened now?



What's triple H going to do?  Have everyone walk out?  Fat chance.

Let's face it, if Vince McMahon woke up tomorrow and proclaimed to the world that the sun rose in the west and set in the east the WWE universe would either accept that or lose their paychecks because that's just how things go.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah I don't think there's anything HHH can do either. 

Especially when this smells like sabotage in total honesty.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I don't think there's anything HHH can do either.
> 
> Especially when this smells like sabotage in total honesty.



The closest thing that Triple H has done to change Vince's mind was to convince Vince to give Roman the Big E push way back during the final few months of the shield's first run.

Since then it's been Vince says jump everyone else is "how high.".  Mox has said it, Jericho has said it.  Basically everyone that's gone on for pastures new.  When it comes to the WWE business Vince's power level is God.  Everyone else including his own family is obey or gtfo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I blame HHH. Protect your guys. How many times has this happened now?


It doesn't matter how hard he tries to protect them. it all stops at vince macman. he must think kross is a lame or something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 20, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I just noticed Nikki A.S.H. has a nice ass.


You missed her entire run as Thikki cross then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2021)

I still can't believe Bray got Marc Mero'd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

HHH should punch Vince in the face and quit.

He should collaborate with Shane and Stephanie and get Vince removed. But he won’t do that because the money is too good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2021)

What was "missed" after Raw cut off.  Yeah The Spasms celebrates in the crowd, the Android Queen needs a reboot, and who gives a fuck anymore about this divivion.


Nikki, lets not kid yourself, you are a transitional champion.  This bullshit was done to pop a rating not elevate your comic book character.  And the sad part is your win is just the cherry on top to what they did to Kross, Lee, and bringing back Lily.


----------



## OLK (Jul 20, 2021)

Goofy gimmick and costume, but goddamn does it highlight her body well

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

I am not a big Cross fan. And all of the wrestlers gushing and congratulating one another on social media does not sit right with me either. Gag. “Everyone deserves to be a champion.” That really is the mindset in this company.


----------



## OLK (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am not a big Cross fan. And all of the wrestlers gushing and congratulating one another on social media does not sit right with me either. Gag. “Everyone deserves to be a champion.” That really is the mindset in this company.


I hate modern wrestling culture. That's why I only watch brief clips from youtube

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 20, 2021)

Oldberg better not fucking win. Should not even be in the title match at SummerSlam. Hate how they wasted Keith Lee's return. Karion Kross has the look.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am not a big Cross fan. And all of the wrestlers gushing and congratulating one another on social media does not sit right with me either. Gag. “Everyone deserves to be a champion.” That really is the mindset in this company.


On the flip side you have Corbin keeping kayfabe on IG. As the king, every other post was him grilling up hundreds of dollars of premium meat and making sure to get his 5 figure watches into the shot. Just recently he made a post saying how he’s eating cheap junk food and how much he misses the past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Yeah does it really make sense to feed Lee to Lashley?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> On the flip side you have Corbin keeping kayfabe on IG. As the king, every other post was him grilling up hundreds of dollars of premium meat and making sure to get his 5 figure watches into the shot. Just recently he made a post saying how he’s eating cheap junk food and how much he misses the past.


I have an appreciation for Corbin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What was "missed" after Raw cut off.  Yeah The Spasms celebrates in the crowd, the Android Queen needs a reboot, and who gives a fuck anymore about this divivion.
> 
> 
> Nikki, lets not kid yourself, you are a transitional champion.  This bullshit was done to pop a rating not elevate your comic book character.  And the sad part is your win is just the cherry on top to what they did to Kross, Lee, and bringing back Lily.



This is better than having Fat Nia as your champ


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

The Diamond Mine is really relatable.  Like I could imagine Jake Cena, Raiden, Mickey Mouse, and myself in that faction. You don’t need to be a superstar to be in there!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2021)

Xia Li and Gonzales are too green to main event. And they proved it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The Diamond Mine is really relatable.  Like I could imagine Jake Cena, Raiden, Mickey Mouse, and myself in that faction. You don’t need to be a superstar to be in there!



lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The Diamond Mine is really relatable.  Like I could imagine Jake Cena, Raiden, Mickey Mouse, and myself in that faction. You don’t need to be a superstar to be in there!



I'd be Bivens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Well Night 2 of FIghter Fest on now.  Time to see how the Five Labors of Jericho goes and if Mox and Archer don't kill each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Jericho vs Spears to start the show.  Crowd into Jericho's theme.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Here for wrestling with crowds  
been watching for a while, but haven't been around due to being busy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Jericho lookin super fat


Doing dad bods everywhere proud

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jericho lookin super fat
> 
> 
> Doing dad bods everywhere proud


Extra padding for the chairs.
Chris is a fuckin' cheater

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

*Nick Gage???*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Crowd was into this match. 

So labor number two is Nick Gage....... TV MA here we come.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

So Gallows vs Kaz........ didn't I see this on Impact a few years back with the Aces and Eight story line or am I thinking of different talent.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

This Page vs Omega feud is so incredibly fucking simple, and is the most over rivalry in the company atm.

This shit ain't hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Kaz died so that his energy could be added to Hangmans spirit bomb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

So Kaz gets beat down so we get more build to the Elite vs Hangman/Dark Order match....... which is when?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

D'arby is a fucking mad man for wrestling tonight after almost killing himself last week.  Take a break man.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Yuta came to fucking wrestle, jesus

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Kaz gets beat down so we get more build to the Elite vs Hangman/Dark Order match....... which is when?


next week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yuta came to fucking wrestle, jesus


No shit, the man has been getting TV time and makingin something of it.

Also crowd was way into the Sting/Cassidy interaction.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Pro: That fuckin' Cassidy and Sting segment was my favorite thing of the night so far   
Con: Cassidy being trolled back for the first time on AEW was put on free television

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

More pros and cons.

I like Baker... I'm not looking forward to Baker vs Rose. Crowd's either gonna carry this one, or the painful averageness will wash over the entire arena. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> More pros and cons.
> 
> I like Baker... I'm not looking forward to Baker vs Rose. Crowd's either gonna carry this one, or the painful averageness will wash over the entire arena. Let's see how this goes.


Baker too hot

Quick 5 min sprint with nyla and a after match promo


even aew cant fuck up a lay up


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Baker too hot
> 
> Quick 5 min sprint with nyla and a after match promo
> 
> ...



AEW
Doing short matches

pick one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Unrelated, but whenever I see people thirsting over Reba, I'll be frank, I don't see it. She's good looking no doubt, but not really my type.

That get up she's in tonight tho... I'm starting to believe....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Honestly, this is suppose to be a match between two heels yet Brit to hot crowd is really behind her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, this is suppose to be a match between two heels yet Brit to hot crowd is really behind her.


Nah Brits a face now

Shes too popular


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

This crowd is DEAFENING, and it is carrying the fuck out of this match


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

I liked that Eddie spot tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Schivone during this match.  Man I thought commentary was suppose to be impartial.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

That segment feels like it should've been longer. I wonder if it was cut down from another version floating around somewhere.

I like the dynamic. Po' ass children of struggling immigrants vs po' ass southern boys that couldn't give less of a fuck. There's something there, even if it's a bit muddied by the Pinnacle vs Inner Circle thing.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Chavo literally can NOT stop showing up places.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Andrade this is racist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

I found it hilarious that the crowd reacted to Penta's shit talking before Alex had to translate it.

Really does drive home the fact that there's a market that simply isn't being correctly tapped because of a fear that different languages will make the average viewer fly into a mad confused rage and start breaking stuff in their living room. I'm hoping Almas's inclusion to the roster will help these guys further chase that market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

What's this news I'm hearing about Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 21, 2021)

Rumors going around that Bryan signed to AEW and could appear to challenge mox  at the end of the show.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's this news I'm hearing about Daniel Bryan.



You know more than us. What's the rumblings?

EDIT*
oh, nvm


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rumors going around that Bryan signed to AEW and could appear to challenge mox  at the end of the show.


Just heard of the rumors of him signing but not about him challenging Mox.  Also hearing rumbling about Punk as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Eh, I'll believe it when I see it.

And even when I see it, I wonder if it'd actually mean he's signed. People just sorta _show up_ on this brand as a rib.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 21, 2021)

I can’t see him debuting without AEW having the rights to final countdown, I wonder if they could have that done in time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Orange lays out Statlander and proceeds to not give a single fuck.

Get out of there, girl. He ain't worth it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

So what injury did the Butcher suffer to be out so long.  Really miss the Butcher and Blade tag team.  Also they need to bring in Rosemary fro Impact so Allie can have a partner in crime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

So next week we get Jericho in his clown outfit......cool.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Plot twist: whoever saw Bryan walking around backstage and relayed it to a reporter actually just saw Orange Cassidy wearing a hat and mixed them up.

------

Fat Gay Clown gonna make an appearance next week 
Wish Ghost was here....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what injury did the Butcher suffer to be out so long.  Really miss the Butcher and Blade tag team.  Also they need to bring in Rosemary fro Impact so Allie can have a partner in crime.


He got a bad hand injury

Kinda important to heal that up as a guitarist

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

WIld Thing by X........... really everytime I hear that I think of the Major League films, and only the first two fuck the rest.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> WIld Thing by X........... really everytime I hear that I think of the Major League films, and only the first two fuck the rest.


There are multiple major league films?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> There are multiple major league films?


Two theatrical and I think one or two that were straight to video.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Beat a friend with another friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Well AEW is an interactive show, not surprise fans are used as weapons.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Archer, jealous of Omega's belt collector gimmick, decides to don one in which he collects lawsuits

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

That lid punch made me scream "JESUS" in my office.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Two theatrical and I think one or two that were straight to video.


I would like to ammend this false statement.  Upon futher review I found out the franchise has three theatrical releases with a possible sequel to the second film.  Seems I was mistaken that the third film shat the bed so bad it wasn't in theaters for long and went to home media.  As for the other "straight to video", I mistook A League of Their Own as a gender bend sequel that was made to pocket more money for a failing Madonna film career.  I apologize for this oversite, my bad.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

This ^ (use bro) Mox trying to fuck himself up so he can go home and take care of his kid....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

We have fucking mad men in the ring right now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Holy shit, Lance WON??????


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Bruh wtf, Haku's son is 6'10

Jesus christ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Holy shit, Lance WON??????


He had to, he went for two other championships and lost.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah, ya'll right. It's about time he got a belt. He's one of their go-tos whenever somebody hot is in need of a feud to fill time before the next one. Only so many times he can bounce about before they finally put some gold on him. I guess it just seems so sudden. Homie just asks for a title shot, murders the guy who's holding it and leaves.  

I wonder what Mox is gonna do now that he doesn't have a maguffin for people to chase.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, ya'll right. It's about time he got a belt. He's one of their go-tos whenever somebody hot is in need of a feud to fill time before the next one. Only so many times he can bounce about before they finally put some gold on him. I guess it just seems so sudden. Homie just asks for a title shot, murders the guy who's holding it and leaves.
> 
> I wonder what Mox is gonna do now that he doesn't have a maguffin for people to chase.


Go home, be a family man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> *Nick Gage???*





PlacidSanity said:


> Crowd was into this match.
> 
> So labor number two is Nick Gage....... TV MA here we come.


Jim Cornette is going to have an aneurysm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 22, 2021)

Velveteen got his first post-wwe booking, then lost it in an hour after complains came in. That's it, his wrestling days are over.

Also Punk is apparently itching to come back. apparently.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bruh wtf, Haku's son is 6'10
> 
> Jesus christ



Haku wouldn't have small kids.  He likely scared them into being tall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Velveteen got his first post-wwe booking, then lost it in an hour after complains came in. That's it, his wrestling days are over.
> 
> Also Punk is apparently itching to come back. apparently.



Insert CM Punk to aew confirmed meme here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Insert CM Punk to aew confirmed meme here.


I hope DB and Punk do not do this to themselves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2021)

Good for Dragon cheating Tony Khan out of a few bucks before retiring.

Still wont magically make AEW watchable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Velveteen got his first post-wwe booking, then lost it in an hour after complains came in. That's it, his wrestling days are over.


The entire situation surrounding that dude sucks. So much promise awash down the drain....

EDIT*
...eh, who am I kidding. He was gonna be jobbing to Ricochet on 205 Live a year into his callup. That mad dosh he was gonna make is no more tho, which is almost a quarter as sad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The entire situation surrounding that dude sucks. So much promise awash down the drain....
> 
> EDIT*
> ...eh, who am I kidding. He was gonna be jobbing to Ricochet on 205 Live a year into his callup. That mad dosh he was gonna make is no more tho, which is almost a quarter as sad.


Dudes been shit ever since he hurt his back


If he kept up the match qaulity he probably could have powered through being a gay sex offender


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

You know

If brock drops his proce from 1 mill a match to 500k a match im 100% tony would be in the dms like a thirsty simp


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2021)

"u up? "


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2021)

"Put your prices on the phone"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "u up? "


"Hey wyd later"

"I got a show in new york coming up, ill fly you out. No pressure"

"I bet you look good in this merch"


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

Bryan is a huge signing for AEW if they indeed got him.

but it does honestly make me a little disappointed in Bryan if the news is true.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2021)

How so? Cuz of Brie?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> How so? Cuz of Brie?


?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> How so? Cuz of Brie?


Rukia is a cornite


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> ?


Well there is this unwritten rule that if you fuck off somewhere else with a relative or love one left behind in the company, things don't really work out for them. I assumed it had somethin' to do with that.

Tho I suppose the Bellas are probably exempt from that, so nvm.



Zhen Chan said:


> Rukia is a cornite


I mean I know _that_, but I try to give the benefit of the doubt. Plus I'm always interested in Rukia's perspective.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Well there is this unwritten rule that if you fuck off somewhere else with a relative or love one left behind in the company, things don't really work out for them. I assumed it had somethin' to do with that.
> 
> Tho I suppose the Bellas are probably exempt from that, so nvm.
> 
> ...


Bryan gets offered the same money for less dates
Creative control
And the ability to go anywhere and wrestle anybody, and yet that is somehow considered a bad move


Thats utter foolishness


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2021)

Oh shit Ross is out at nwa

Aew full time.


R.i.p Baker


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

I think there are some fun matches for Bryan in AEW and in NJPW. But in AEW you have Jericho, the Bucks, and Omega all in positions of power. And they will insist on wrestling and probably beating Bryan. And that would be a disgrace imo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2021)

So has she signed with a company yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2021)

WWE never gave her a chance.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So has she signed with a company yet?


She got cut from wwe not long ago, wouldnt be suprised to see her at impact


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2021)

Any suggestions for how to make Toni Storm a big star on WWE television?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Babyface Corbin is really working so far.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So has she signed with a company yet?


Tampabayhousewives.com


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

Not sure who Corbin pissed off, but he's working the fuck out of this angle. Respect. 




PlacidSanity said:


> So has she signed with a company yet?



She'd make a killing if it was still the divas era. That ass is very photogenetic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

Heyman, you God


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2021)

Idk how cena kept a straight face  


also blood better be spilled on rollins/edge. it just feels like it should happen with how the former is kayfabe legit nuts and the latter likes to talk about his darkside, and we damn well know he can cut loose lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

If this is an attempt to turn Corbin babyface, I think it is working. I am rooting for him to get out of debt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2021)

teddy said:


> Idk how cena kept a straight face
> 
> 
> also blood better be spilled on rollins/edge. it just feels like it should happen with how the former is kayfabe legit nuts and the latter likes to talk about his darkside, and we damn well know he can cut loose lol




Rated R Edge would steal too much of ROFLlins' spotlight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure who Corbin pissed off, but he's working the fuck out of this angle. Respect.



Apparently they actually REALLY like the guy, which is why he's on TV as much as he is.
This kinda stuff is just sort've a side effect of what happens when you're good at delivering comedy. He probably thinks it's as hilarious as Vince does.

That said though, I *vastly* prefer the idea of down-on-his-luck Corbin over corporate Corbin, or King Corbin or whatever the fuck he was doing after they arbitrarily decided to ditch the Lone Wolf gimmick.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Not sure who Corbin pissed off, but he's working the fuck out of this angle. Respect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Corbin has basically been in the dog house when it comes to Vince since he did a call out about concussions on WWE's Main doctor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bryan is a huge signing for AEW if they indeed got him.
> 
> but it does honestly make me a little disappointed in Bryan if the news is true.


I’m more interested in what Punk does tbh, AEW just doesn’t have the talent to compete with Bryan from a technical standpoint. I’m also concerned for his health, I don’t want to see another Matt Hardy situation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Any suggestions for how to make Toni Storm a big star on WWE television?



Have sex with the right people

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Corbin has basically been in the dog house when it comes to Vince since he did a call out about concussions on WWE's Main doctor.


When was this?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2021)

Broke Corbin is hilarious along with that bald spot of his 

I think he should be the one to beat the shit out of Roman Reigns and become the new champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> When was this?



Basically started when he lost the MITB cash in.  He has Triple H on his side but Vince hasn't forgiven him for basically calling out his favourite doctor.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I like Baker. And I am curious about her. (I heard about her injury). But she will never be a great technical wrestler.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 24, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Basically started when he lost the MITB cash in.  He has Triple H on his side but Vince hasn't forgiven him for basically calling out his favourite doctor.


He got punished by losing the cash in and jobbing for a bit. Vince clearly likes him because he constantly keeps him on TV in the upper midcard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I know Meltzer does not like him. But he is a heel that got the appropriate reaction for 3+ years.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2021)

Tony khan pulled off the biggest coup in pro wrestling history if he's signed Bryan Danielson and CM Punk on the same week.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I know Meltzer does not like him. But he is a heel that got the appropriate reaction for 3+ years.


Corbin is technically the best heel in the business

You legitimately hate him when he shows up but hea not annoying like miz or a asshole like mjf

Hes just like the embodiement of negative karma


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 24, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Tony khan pulled off the biggest coup in pro wrestling history if he's signed Bryan Danielson and CM Punk on the same week.


Wwe is about to get real interesting

Word on the circuit is Vince is going full attack on titan and signing every big man he can


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Fat piece of shit.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

This storyline is hard to watch. I feel terrible for Corbin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 24, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Tony khan pulled off the biggest coup in pro wrestling history if he's signed Bryan Danielson and CM Punk on the same week.



Are you serious??


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I haven’t heard anything definitive. But it seems like Bryan in particular has likely been signed.

knowing wwe, they will bring back AJ Lee and Brie Bella out of spite.  Lmao


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I need her to teach me more advanced Japanese.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2021)

You know what's weird about the Corbin thing?
He still works for WWE. How is he destitute?

I mean I get how he's broke, but I feel like being employed by WWE should at least keep your lights on. Has he had any matches lately? If not I can justify it as that he's doesn't really work for them, but keeps walking around backstage anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Owens and Corbin will be fighting the Usos soon.


----------



## OLK (Jul 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> You know what's weird about the Corbin thing?
> He still works for WWE. How is he destitute?
> 
> I mean I get how he's broke, but I feel like being employed by WWE should at least keep your lights on. Has he had any matches lately? If not I can justify it as that he's doesn't really work for them, but keeps walking around backstage anyway.


He said they started giving him smaller paychecks when he lost his crown, and with his expensive way of living, he now can't afford to pay for it anymore.
It makes more sense than the "HBK is broke and is JBL's servant" storyline

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

I mean that kind of thing actually happens. Example: Pro athlete pays alimony. Retires or is in twilight of career; makes less money or no money at all. Still paying expensive alimony from when they were in their prime.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

OLK said:


> He said they started giving him smaller paychecks when he lost his crown, and with his expensive way of living, he now can't afford to pay for it anymore.
> It makes more sense than the "HBK is broke and is JBL's servant" storyline


Or Big Show's iron clad contract conveniently disappearing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

Why did AEW sign Big Show and Mark Henry? If Punk and Bryan come.. we can all admit that those two were a mistake, right?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

JD and others have reported that CM Punk is definitely All Elite. But I don't see any of the most trusted sources verifying that. I think some people are trying to be "first" and it might come back to bite them on the ass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

Obese clown. Smh.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why did AEW sign Big Show and Mark Henry? If Punk and Bryan come.. we can all admit that those two were a mistake, right?



Eh, define mistake.
They were brought on to do commentary jobs on the side shows and do work backstage. I guess you could consider it a mistake if you're of the opinion that those two don't really have anything to offer the rest of the guys. I wouldn't combat that, because I'm ignorant.

That said, that idea is sorta at odds with one of the main complaints about the show from people that don't like it, the one about most of the roster not knowing how to work. I'd argue they gotta get pointers about it somehow.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> You know what's weird about the Corbin thing?
> He still works for WWE. How is he destitute?
> 
> I mean I get how he's broke, but I feel like being employed by WWE should at least keep your lights on. Has he had any matches lately? If not I can justify it as that he's doesn't really work for them, but keeps walking around backstage anyway.



It's the same story they've done how many times?  Big Show, HBK, people selling out to Vince or Dibiase because broke.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

No one has any idea how to turn Toni Storm into a star?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bryan is a huge signing for AEW if they indeed got him.
> 
> but it does honestly make me a little disappointed in Bryan if the news is true.





The Juice Man said:


> Tony khan pulled off the biggest coup in pro wrestling history if he's signed Bryan Danielson and CM Punk on the same week.


Ya remember when TNA signed Kurt Angel?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ya remember when TNA signed Kurt Angel?


Angle had a fantastic tna run



Besides the drugs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

Also this isn't TNA in any sense, so it's sort've a false equivalence anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Also this isn't TNA in any sense, so it's sort've a false equivalence anyway.


Signed a few old ex wwe stars that can not go anymore? Check
Signed Sting? Check
Have a Hardy? Check
Signed a star in their prime(Moxley)? Check
Wrestlers that own promotion putting themselves over? Check
Mostly disregard their home grown talent? Check


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Signed a few old ex wwe stars that can not go anymore? Check
> Signed Sting? Check
> Have a Hardy? Check
> Signed a star in their prime(Moxley)? Check
> ...


^ (use bro) you goofy

1. Who cant go anymore? Jericho? Thats the only person you could possible by talking about. And Jericho can still go hes just a fat fuck
2. Ok?
3. Lmao you goofy
4. Litterally every organization... ever?
5. Laughs in Triple H, Dusty Rhoades, and Lou Thesz
6. Top womens star Britt baker. Darby  matches almost always hit 1m, Mfj over as fuck, Jungle boy over as fuck, Sammy is at least over as a mid carder but hes coming along, Hangman is the biggest babyface in wrestling right now, Orange cassidy is a meme that has supassed wrestling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

Good point, I can't believe Darby Allen, Jungle Boy, Orange Cassidy and Britt Baker are getting buried, and it sucks.


As for the rest, I suppose I ran head first into that one. Yeah, you can totally pick up those similarities if you look at all that info in a vacuum, in much the same way I can pick up many similarities between JCole and Larry Bird because they both played basketball. It's technically fair but also sorta obtuse, which is fine I guess.

My overall point tho is that as far as being a program that seems to have itself together and is (so far) pulling in relatively respectable business, the two are worlds apart. There's no Dixie equivalent or Russo involvement, for instance. How long that lasts remains to be seen, but for now, ehhh...

Then again... I'm a fair dude, or at least try to be. I'm aware I don't have all the relevant info at hand. I wasnt much of a TNA viewer at the time; how well were they getting their shit in before getting their shit blown out? Maybe then I could see things a little more clearly

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2021)

In case anyone's wondering what zack ryder's (now matt cardona) been up to recently...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

teddy said:


> In case anyone's wondering what zack ryder's *(now matt cardona)* been up to recently...


Yeah I heard he and Nick were having some sorta blood feud or match or something going on recently.

What's the context to this? Why the ECW-tier reaction with the trash being thrown in the ring?  
I haven't seen something like that in a _while_.


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah I heard he and Nick were having some sorta blood feud or match or something going on recently.
> 
> What's the context to this? Why the ECW-tier reaction with the trash being thrown in the ring?
> I haven't seen something like that in a _while_.


Major source of heat is him referring to himself as an ecw original and calling the crowd the gcw universe

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

teddy said:


> Major source of heat is him referring to himself as an ecw original and calling the crowd the gcw universe



OMFG  

_That is so good_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2021)

teddy said:


> In case anyone's wondering what zack ryder's (now matt cardona) been up to recently...


Theyve actually been havibg great matches


And I dont even like that type of wrestling


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> ^ (use bro) you goofy
> 
> 1. Who cant go anymore? Jericho? Thats the only person you could possible by talking about. And Jericho can still go hes just a fat fuck
> 2. Ok?
> ...


1. Thinking more Big Show and Mark Henry.....Jericho not far behind.
2 and 3 heh
4. I am talking more like from WWE.
5. All infinitely more entertaining then Omega and Bucks
6. They are dropping the ball with MJF, Jungle Boy, and Sammy. Darby is not over. And Britt has no one really to work with outside of like 3 people in Thunder Rosa, Cosplay Tifa, and Awesome Kong 2.0


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1. Thinking more Big Show and Mark Henry.....Jericho not far behind.
> 2 and 3 heh
> 4. I am talking more like from WWE.
> 5. All infinitely more entertaining then Omega and Bucks
> 6. They are dropping the ball with MJF, Jungle Boy, and Sammy. Darby is not over. And Britt has no one really to work with outside of like 3 people in Thunder Rosa, Cosplay Tifa, and Awesome Kong 2.0


1. They are talent scouts and annoucers. Mark apparently wants to do 1 match but still no word on what or when so I will reserve judgement
4. They got Mox, Miro, Black and Andrade from wwe in their primes. None of which were doing anything at wwe so had no reason to stay. Do you want me to list the literal hundreds of wrestlers wwe has poached? They poached entire companies and territories into non existence. 
5. Thats a matter of opinion, fact of the matter was they were doing the same shit
6. What? Children come to tapings dressed as Darby. Jungle boy gets pops when hes not even doing anything. Dude made it onto sport center for just kissing his girlfriend. Thunder Rossa JUST got signed, she was still with Nwa until this week. Shes obviously gonna be pushed hard, shida is shida nothing to really say about that one, and Kong is medically retired because she has a spine debilitating spine injury


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

"Darby is not over"
Soup... my friend....

I'll let the other stuff  go because ultimately it's all opinion - and I even kinda agree with the MJF one unless he wins the final labor at All Out - but bruh....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> "Darby is not over"
> Soup... my friend....
> 
> I'll let the other stuff  go because ultimately it's all opinion - and I even kinda agree with the MJF one unless he wins the final labor at All Out - but bruh....


I am sorry shirk my man, I just do not see Darby's appeal. People waiting to see him die for real in the ring or something? And I am seriously asking that.



Zhen Chan said:


> 1. They are talent scouts and annoucers. Mark apparently wants to do 1 match but still no word on what or when so I will reserve judgement
> 4. They got Mox, Miro, Black and Andrade from wwe in their primes. None of which were doing anything at wwe so had no reason to stay. Do you want me to list the literal hundreds of wrestlers wwe has poached? They poached entire companies and territories into non existence.
> 5. Thats a matter of opinion, fact of the matter was they were doing the same shit
> 6. What? Children come to tapings dressed as Darby. Jungle boy gets pops when hes not even doing anything. Dude made it onto sport center for just kissing his girlfriend. Thunder Rossa JUST got signed, she was still with Nwa until this week. Shes obviously gonna be pushed hard, shida is shida nothing to really say about that one, and Kong is medically retired because she has a spine debilitating spine injury


1. But big names from WWE.

4. I was not clear here. I meant actual stars. Moxley is the only one.
5. Let's be real here, that does matter. If you rank them, Bucks/Omega would be last. Being entertaining helps gloss over this.
6. Darby is barely bigger then those kids....anything can make it onto the thing they call ESPN now. And you know I mean Nyla Rose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am sorry shirk my man, I just do not see Darby's appeal. People waiting to see him die for real in the ring or something? And I am seriously asking that.
> 
> 
> 1. But big names from WWE.
> ...


1. So once you work for wwe you can work for anybody else ever?
4. So... youre complaining about 1 guy then...
5. They at least spent the forst year putting over there own talent. Have we forgotten the Reign of Terror. Yeah Trips had some classic matches but he fucking buuuuuuuuuuuried so many guys along the way. You know god damn well Booker T should have won that match


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Do you want me to list the literal hundreds of wrestlers wwe has poached? They poached entire companies and territories into non existence.


Honestly you don't even have to do that, man.

The "too many WWE guys" thing is sorta in an awkward spot because I get it, and I see the perception, but all you really have to do is step back and look at it.

The indies have been in shambles since COVID last year. We can call it excuses and ignore it all we want, but it's an undeniable fact that 2020 was the year wrestling got it's shit pushed in. And even before then they were in a bit of a dry spell because when AEW was on the horizon, every company that had ANY amount of money started snatching up talent like a cactus snatches up water. So the amount of hip new prospects doing bingo hall shows is minimal. AEW also have this psuedo-open-door policy going on atm, so a lot of the bigger names that are floating around on other brands just sorta... show up. To do jobs mostly, sure, but there's relatively little keeping them from dropping by and saying hi.

So with all that in mind... where the fuck else is the brand supposed to "poach" from? WWE and their affiliates are the only ones that havent really realized that wrestling is in a major rebuilding phase right now and can't afford to be afraid of each others' cooties like they used to. Of course it's gonna seem like their talent are the only ones migrating.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am sorry shirk my man, I just do not see Darby's appeal. People waiting to see him die for real in the ring or something? And I am seriously asking that.



If I were to guess, it's probably because he's Mick Foley with face paint; the paint gives him character and the crazy shit he does makes him memorable.

But honestly that's just a blind guess; from where I stand, what talent is over and what talent isn't tends to strike me as mostly arbitrary. You're talking to a dude that still has trouble seeing why people like Brock so much, I never really "got" Antonio Ceasaro, and while I like Britt Baker, why she was responsible for a massive spike in viewership last week... your guess is as good as mine.

But what I think and what you think and what we think ultimately doesn't matter when it comes to these kinda things. The fact of the matter is is that for a couple weeks, D'Arby was the one keeping numbers from dropping too hard when AEW were having that series of creative pains that were killing them a few months back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

I know that guy coming to fight Jericho sucks if he can’t even beat Zach Ryder.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

Darby is fine as a television champion. But I wouldn’t put him in the world champion picture any time soon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

I am sorry guys, but right now I have become nothing more then a filthy casual now.


Zhen Chan said:


> 1. So once you work for wwe you can work for anybody else ever?
> 4. So... youre complaining about 1 guy then...
> 5. They at least spent the forst year putting over there own talent. Have we forgotten the Reign of Terror. Yeah Trips had some classic matches but he fucking buuuuuuuuuuuried so many guys along the way. You know god damn well Booker T should have won that match


1. It is just that it is a step down to me.
4. Never mentioned complaining about but rather just as an example.
5. And it was working for them. But then....they just display the weakest of personality. Again HHH at least entertained. Yes, we all agree, Booker T should have won.


Shirker said:


> If I were to guess, it's probably because he's Mick Foley with face paint; the paint gives him character and the crazy shit he does makes him memorable.
> 
> But honestly that's just a blind guess; from where I stand, what talent is over and what talent isn't tends to strike me as mostly arbitrary. You're talking to a dude that still has trouble seeing why people like Brock so much, I never really "got" Antonio Ceasaro, and while I like Britt Baker, why she was responsible for a massive spike in viewership last week... your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> But what I think and what you think and what we think ultimately doesn't matter when it comes to these kinda things. The fact of the matter is is that for a couple weeks, D'Arby was the one keeping numbers from dropping too hard when AEW were having that series of creative pains that were killing them a few months back.


The crazy shit he does becomes less and less memorable when he does it all the time. The face paint does not make up for his lack of personality.

 He just does not do it for me. He has to pull of all that shit just to be relevant is not good. Mick Foley had the charisma to go with doing that. If Darby had to stop doing that, would he still thrive like Foley did?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)

I want to hear this at the Royal rumble:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I want to hear this at the Royal rumble:


Like the slow version of the pillar men theme.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Are they trying to bury Keith Lee? Two losses in two weeks.

Something weird going on:


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Why are there like 3 "contender" matches when have to beat the champ to get a title shot?

Why just have them all be championship matches?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I want to hear this at the Royal rumble:


I would legit mark out.

Fighting against racism.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Keith Lee LMMFAO!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Flat on his back!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Damn some of the crowd looks uninterested lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

I read about the Charlotte, Rhea, Nikki segment that kicked off the show. That would kill any crowd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Damn these guys got shitted on lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

lol Riddle the only person I've seen so far engage the crowd at least a little.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Alexa Bliss. Who did she piss off? What happened to her career?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 26, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Why are there like 3 "contender" matches when have to beat the champ to get a title shot?
> 
> Why just have them all be championship matches?


Its the traditional way you get a championship match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Pat is great.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

That was horrifically dumb lol. That guy is athletic tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Are they trying to bury Keith Lee? Two losses in two weeks.
> 
> Something weird going on:


Sigh......looks like he is done then. I am.......supremely disappointed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 26, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its the traditional way you get a championship match


Charlotte's match tonight was advertised as a contender's match if she wins and NOW before the that match started Charlotte's in the triple treat match for the title at Summerslam.

Can't make this shit up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sigh......looks like he is done then. I am.......supremely disappointed.


About to be released?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Man what kind of ending is this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 26, 2021)

They're going to wrestle AGAIN next week.

Vince wants AEW to catch up with RAW is this rate.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

It's not logical. Why would be want to see a rematch when one person just shat on the other?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

My thoughts:

The Good:

-Athleticism from Lashley and that guy who fought R-Truth
-Nice to see the audience

The Bad:

-Way too many singles matches. No match variation at all.
-The 24/7 title matches should be a little more serious
-Promos and storylines are pretty flat
-Zero engagement with the crowd aside form that one guy who has slippers giving people fist bumps
-Anti-climatic ending. No reason really given to watch next week.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> It's not logical. Why would be want to see a rematch when one person just shat on the other?


And it is the big PPV match (basically).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> And it is the big PPV match (basically).



lmao good Lord man.

They really need to make this show two hours. And also have fun with it; the format was very flat and boring. At least AEW tries to have fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

AEW has some talent that I absolutely hate. And they are amateurs at producing television. But yes. Their product is better than Raw.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

Yeah it's absolutely dumb at times but it's more fun and they try to be creative. The crowd also looks like they're having fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2021)

Smackdown is a lot better than Raw. What is the difference? Does Vince not pay attention to Smackdown or something?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2021)

Tried to watch Raw last night, saw what they open up with, put on a film to watch instead.  Honestly, you are going to open up with an annoying character as Nikki ASH and have her spew this "almost" crap.......... so watching highlights instead for this week.


And I'm rewarded with this......... what is this?   Even though it's a non title match a champion is pinned via roll through, don't you think credibility for that person might drop, even if it is Spasms.  And again that "almost" promo, fuck sakes is she must also be proud of herself when she almost makes her husband climax or she almost makes it to the restroom.   And like all booked babyfaces on RAW, she is a dumb ass by shaking Flair's hand.   Also anybody notice the pop Charlotte got when she pinned Nikki, a heel going over a babyface.


Well at least Taco Bell is doing commercials in anime style.

Mother fuckers a few decades late to the party but alls well that ends well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2021)

So who is ready for an impending shit show tomorrow when Painmaker Jericho and Nick Gage lock up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is ready for an impending shit show tomorrow when Painmaker Jericho and Nick Gage lock up.


Lock up?


You think theyre gonna lock up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lock up?
> 
> 
> You think theyre gonna lock up



Well whatever they do I expect Cornette to have a heart attack when he reviews this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2021)

Also if they did sign DB and Punk, any guesses on who their first fueds will be with.  My money is on Cody because Murica.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Also if they did sign DB and Punk, any guesses on who their first fueds will be with.  My money is on Cody because Murica.


Nah Cody already has 2 fueds going

Tony not gonna let him monopolize.


I think Moxley Vs D bry is inevitable


----------



## OLK (Jul 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Alexa Bliss. Who did she piss off? What happened to her career?


Have you seen her outside of wrestling? She loves shit like this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2021)

WWE should be protecting their talent from their own dumb ideas sometimes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So who is ready for an impending shit show tomorrow when Painmaker Jericho and Nick Gage lock up.


Jericho is ruining MJF’s career; or at least derailing it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE should be protecting their talent from their own dumb ideas sometimes.



Yeah they need to at least try a little harder to do actual wrestling concepts. Like that guy who faced R Truth wrestled in a suit.

And also waken up the crowd. There was no chants yesterday, no "This is awesome." I just saw people looking kind of confused and bored.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 27, 2021)

Since AEW talent have creative control, MJF should of told Jericho to fuck off with all the Ls he has him taking, why is he even on TV anyway?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2021)

Jericho should take some time off. Or at least shift into a manager role to help the younger guys.

He's overexposed and then the stuff he's in is pretty dumb. I still haven't gotten over that orange juice thing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah they need to at least try a little harder to do actual wrestling concepts. Like that guy who faced R Truth wrestled in a suit.
> 
> And also waken up the crowd. There was no chants yesterday, no "This is awesome." I just saw people looking kind of confused and bored.


The best reaction was for Cena in a dark match. Why was that not on TV?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Jericho should take some time off. Or at least shift into a manager role to help the younger guys.
> 
> He's overexposed and then the stuff he's in is pretty dumb. I still haven't gotten over that orange juice thing.


Hes taking time off after mjf beats him at the ppv

Fozzy has a tour scheduled like immediately after

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2021)

Good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank god


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2021)

LEAKED: Call recorded of Scott Steiner's answer after Vince asked him what he thought of Keith Lee



I like Keith, but there's no way he would've worked in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2021)

It seemed like Vince liked him initially at that Royal Rumble.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Pretty sure he did.
I think he just sorta fell sour when he looked at the rest of his moveset.

"I can't have this big fat guy flip floppin' around, he'll kill someone! Teach him to slow down'
"He doesn't know how to do that, pop"
"THEN HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO WORK DAMMIT!"



PlacidSanity said:


> So who is ready for an impending shit show tomorrow when Painmaker Jericho and Nick Gage lock up.



They're not gonna lock up. They're gonna hit each other with shit, bleed everywhere and upset TNT again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2021)

The hardcore wrestling is not for me. I may have enjoyed it when I was a kid. But I see guys like Angle and Foley limping around now; and I don’t want it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> They're not gonna lock up. They're gonna hit each other with shit, bleed everywhere and upset TNT again.


Jerichos not gonna take Zac ryder spots

Its gonna be a watered down death match. Expect alot a brawling, maybe a chair, and like 1 or 2 really OUCH spots. And maybe Jericho blades


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

So AEW starting off with the Elite vs Dark Order.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Wrestlemania-tier entrance for Hangman, holy shit.
I didn't think they had it in 'em.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Also Cornette going to love this match.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

The Elite with this majorly heel entrance by referencing that dumpster fire of a Space Jam sequel


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The Elite with this majorly heel entrance by referencing that dumpster fire of a Space Jam sequel


Fuckers did it wrong, the should have come out to Hit em High.

Well at least 2 Unlimited gets some money out of it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

Here we go with the goofy shit


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

JRs commentary reminds us viewers that there’s someone sane in the building.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Hmm, at least the crowd is into this.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

I wonder if Silver is gonna be the last man.
I'm almost certain Page is gonna be eliminated either 3rd or 4th on the team


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I wonder if Silver is gonna be the last man.
> I'm almost certain Page is gonna be eliminated either 3rd or 4th on the team



Wouldn't be surprised, crowd is super into the guy going from the reactions.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

I wish that I knew the context of this feud. Good match so far.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Greyson is fucking flying in this match.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I wish that I knew the context of this feud. Good match so far.


Long story short

Page use to be Elite, fucked up long ago and ain't anymore, got super depressed, Dark Order took him in, now they're helping him try to get a shot at Kenny's belt.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Long story short
> 
> Page use to be Elite, fucked up long ago and ain't anymore, got super depressed, Dark Order took him in, now they're helping him try to get a shot at Kenny's belt.



gotcha thank you!


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Lmao botch


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Okay, Adam's incapacitated. Looks like they're probably playing it safe and having him make a valiant hero comeback.

EDIT*
oh, or not

EDIT**
or so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lmao botch


Fucking up was 10 times funnier

i laughed so hard i farted

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Poor Johny Hungy eliminated.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Nick bumping his ass off.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

I didn’t really know the background but that match was better than most of the shit RAW put on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Wait...

What the fuck just happened


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

*Woah, they won??*

...um... what're we gonna do about All Out..? The show kinda sorta sold out because of this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Well Hangman out of title contention, guessing AEW has somebody else coming in for Omega to face off on.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Hangman out of title contention, guessing AEW has somebody else coming in for Omega to face off on.


They fuckin' _better  _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> *Woah, they won??*
> 
> ...um... what're we gonna do about All Out..? The show kinda sorta sold out because of this match.


Bro I literally said What

My booking is in shambles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh shit Tanahashi on dynamite


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

*The fuckin' ACE is coming??!?*


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

That opener finish took the wind out of the crowd's sails. Hope this match gets them back into things, because it's likely gonna be a dope one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

FTR vs Proud and Powerful should be a fun watch.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

So much better storytelling than RAW in the ring. I wonder if that’s because  AEW let’s wrestlers have more creative control.


----------



## OLK (Jul 28, 2021)

Hangman vs Omega is still happening at All Out. Hangman will probably bet his career on a title match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

OLK said:


> Hangman vs Omega is still happening at All Out. Hangman will probably bet his career on a title match


Good shout


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Honestly this match is faster paced than I was expecting. Whenever I see FTR, I think old school, hard hittin', mean heel, Cornette-tier WRASSLIN', but this is essentially a Bucks match. Not disappointed, just surprised.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn crowd went to sleep.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

...fuck  happened to Wheeler?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh shit is the guy bleeding.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Britt stay gettin' fucked up.
Good for her she works somewhere that wouldn't drop her like a hot potato for stuff like that.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

These chants  

...these teases  

Listen guys... I hope you know what you're doing.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Oh shit, the son brought his father.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> These chants
> 
> ...these teases
> 
> Listen guys... I hope you know what you're doing.....



At this point Punk better show up or there will be rioting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> At this point Punk better show up or there will be rioting.


Wanna try and get a ticket, but I'm also _legitimately _afraid....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

I wouldn’t be surprised if there’s an extra 200k viewership in every dynamite until the Chicago show, and maybe an extra 300-500k for that episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Fucking commercials when Haku is doing a spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Archer got his finisher on the big guy.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Crowd's here to see spots and Hangman 

cheering loud for those two things, but for everything else they're just sorta hangin' out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

I thought Black was suppose to be the heel here but going from crowd reatcion.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Crowd hates Cody, holy shit  
Probably because he's such a *nerd*. He's still doing the white suit/black suit gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

The fuck Miro.  Well at least we know a bit of what makes this man tick.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I thought Black was suppose to be the heel here but going from crowd reatcion.


Murdering feugo got some boos


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

A guy named Lee making a return to TV just to get murdered? Sounds familiar....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Someone on Twitter said WWE might have tried to force Lee into some kind of weight loss program

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

This episode is dragging hard, I’m so desperate I’m excited at the thought of Thunder Rosa vs whatever Indy jobber.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Jack Perry waking these people up.
Guess they got a bit of jungle fever as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Someone on Twitter said WWE might have tried to force Lee into some kind of weight loss program


I mean Vince made roman wear a vest for 6 years because he didnt have abs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> A guy named Lee making a return to TV just to get murdered? Sounds familiar....



Well he's doing the wrestling cheerleader from the Varsity Blondes so that's compisation.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Someone on Twitter said WWE might have tried to force Lee into some kind of weight loss program


We won't know until we know. I'm curious as to what's on the guy's mind. Apparently he's got something to say in a week or two.
I feel like it may be a work, but we'll see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Hmm that match ended pretty fast


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hmm that match ended pretty fast


Still got 2 matches and an annoucement to go with only 30 mins


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This episode is dragging hard, I’m so desperate I’m excited at the thought of Thunder Rosa vs whatever Indy jobber.


Definitely a weaker show than they've had for the past 3 or 4.
Feels like they knew the reaction the opener would get, so they're focusing on transitioning and announcing stuff tonight, which would be understandable if it weren't a special event.

Then again, FFTF has never been their best specials... for whatever reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Time for Rosa to brutalize this lil white girl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosa got a good pop


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

I like the blondes a lot.
I hope they're able to achieve in the coming years.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Still got 2 matches and an annoucement to go with only 30 mins



lol maybe that first match was a little too long. somehwere  around 30 mins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I like the blondes a lot.
> I hope they're able to achieve in the coming years.


Varsity Blondes are ranked 2nd while they are in a feud with 3rd ranked Acclaim.  And The Acclaim has said some questionable shit about Julia Hart in some of their opening roast.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Layla Hirsch next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol maybe that first match was a little too long. somehwere  around 30 mins.


The pacing of the rest of the show makes me think they went long


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Mox is fucking pissed off  

Also, what's all that stuff about contracts? Is that what Mox is gonna be doing for a while? Boppin' around Japan?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

Jericho definitely had a few drinks already, look at those eyes lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

So with the remaining time left, how much of this will be a "match" before it turns into a spot fest with light tubes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Mox is fucking pissed off
> 
> Also, what's all that stuff about contracts? Is that what Mox is gonna be doing for a while? Boppin' around Japan?


I doubt it, his daughter is like 3 months old and he wants to be able to see her


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Jericho definitely had a few drinks already, look at those eyes lol


Preppin' for those fluorescents

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Did someone say lock up

Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol it was awesome that so many people knew Jericho’s song.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lol it was awesome that so many people knew Jericho’s song.


Jericho's song is a meme at this point. People come to the dang shows to sing it.
One of the major reasons the guy isn't going anywhere any time soon, much to the chagrin of individuals that are sorta over him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Here come the lights.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Jericho gonna feel that tomorrow


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Hoky fuck

the tubes


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Preppin' for those fluorescents


*let's GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

TNT is ok with this shit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Gage uses a pizza cutter then I'm getting a pizza commerical.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Ol' Jim didn't like the pizza cutter spot. 

The only time he brings out the old school cadence is when he's legit shocked or pissed off at what's happening on screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Pizza cutter spot into a dominoes ad


Tont getting a phone call as we speak

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> TNT is ok with this shit?


I fucking doubt it; from what I hear they've given them _stern_ talks in the past for some of their other wacky shit.
But they're not really in the position to do anything about it unless the advertisers start getting upset too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

This feels very attitude era

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Front row gettin' cancer.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Damn cringe


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

That pile driver was fucking ROUGH, jesus.....
Probably the worst spot in the damn match, honestly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Cornette must be loving this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol I have a feeling AEW didn’t ask for approval with this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Chris seems like he's having a bad time.
I wonder if he's regretting this "6 matches in a row" thing he agreed to.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Christ seems like he's having a bad time.
> I wonder if he's regretting this "6 matches in a row" thing he agreed to.


He is gonna enjoy that vacation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

The last match was good. But honestly I think it might have been a good idea to stick to tables, chairs and sticks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 28, 2021)

MJF is getting every scumbag and slimeball he can find for this series of matches.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2021)

Hmm, so Juvijuice is back.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lol I have a feeling AEW didn’t ask for approval with this.


How's the saying go?
Better to ask for forgiveness than permission?

------

Pretty decent show. Pleasantly surprised that Chris decided to go that far; you can't not do car crash TV with Gage in the ring. Other than that and the opener, tho, like I said, transitional episode. Good matches, but no real meat.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 28, 2021)

Cody "there are no heels or faces in modern wrestling" Rhodes wearing a white suit to battle a guy in black that looks remarkably like the devil.

My mans stay outta pocket. Part of his charm.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2021)

Some notes that I had:

-Fast paced show
-Great crowd
-Decent build to next week

Downsides

-Would have liked to see/hear a little more from some of the talent who I didn't know
-the match with Christian was pretty short

But all around, dimensions better than RAW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 28, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Cody "there are no heels or faces in modern wrestling" Rhodes wearing a white suit to battle a guy in black that looks remarkably like the devil.
> 
> My mans stay outta pocket. Part of his charm.


How do you get booed when youre in a fued with the devil

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m curious if the rumored signees are the reason Page didn’t win tonight?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> How do you get booed when youre in a fued with the devil



Cody issues aside.  If the Devil from the actual Bible started wrestling, was even quite open about who he is, modern wrestling fans would cheer the fuck out of him because it's how modern fans are.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 29, 2021)

Fascinating

According to audience reports, cody is super over with little kids and super underwater with grown men

This man is John Cena 2.0

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 29, 2021)

Children are innocent of politics so it makes sense they have no bone to pick with Cody. From a children’s perspective it’s not hard to believe that someone who always claims to be “fighting for what’s right” is easy to get behind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fascinating
> 
> According to audience reports, cody is super over with little kids and super underwater with grown men
> 
> This man is John Cena 2.0



My brother is no longer the same man he used to be

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2021)

AEW might lose Domino's as an advertisment due to Wed's death match and the commercial that came when Gage was using the pizza cutter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 30, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW might lose Domino's as an advertisment due to Wed's death match and the commercial that came when Gage was using the pizza cutter.


The way it timed out was destiny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m curious if the rumored signees are the reason Page didn’t win tonight?


Wow if it is. Just fucking wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Reigns:

>already beat cena clean
>has no reason to let a part timer call his spot to the front of the line
>rightly points out the "nostalgia act"
>more or less politely declines his challenge
>opts for finn who's been putting in work in nxt

Cena:

>no sold his excursion to the shadow realm
>comes in swinging on his high-and-mighty meta ass shtick 
>says "tHe ChAmP iS hErE!" and thinks this qualifies him for a shot at the title
>FUs a down on his luck full-timer
>signs contract to a match that has nothing to do with him like an obsessive fangirl

i see the E is still maintaining the time honored tradition of cena's opponent making completely valid points while cena acts like a jackass

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2021)

Cena: Why should I reinvent myself.  Stonecold and Rock never did.

You mean Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia never became Stone Cold or The Rock.  Nor that the Rock even successfully rebranded himself on almost a yearly basis during his height (Black militant Nation of domination Rock, "Cool" nation Rock, People's champ 1.0 Face Rock, Corporate Rock, People's Champ 2.0 Rock, Few minor adjustments during the 2.0 People's champ, Hollywood Rock)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Soo...impact or aew?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2021)

teddy said:


> Soo...impact or aew?



I'd say neither.  Move towards entertainment instead.  Or maybe it was his own call.  Say he wants a year or two out to focus on mental health issues then return.

Physically though he has seemingly improved, last photo of him he lost a ton of weight.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel like it was his own call too. from what i've understood he's been off screen this whole time to more or less heal


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2021)

Fuck you guys. Dr. Thuganomics Cena is the most original character Vince has created 

Roman is a hack. Foolishly getting all good treatment handed to him being Rock's cousin and everything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

*WHAT??!?*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Not surprised.

I knew the writing was on the wall when Alexia hijacked his gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Keith Lee next week. Mia Yim too.

(just my theory.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Agreed. you know he's probably on his way out when they got him losing against hardy's scraps lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2021)

Brayc Mero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2021)

Twitter reacting like WWE lost Prime Austin.  

When's the last time Bray had a decent non-cinematic match?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2021)

WWE releasing all fat characters except NIA JAX

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2021)

New Era Slogan. WWE: Fat Free.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Twitter reacting like WWE lost Prime Austin.
> 
> When's the last time Bray had a decent non-cinematic match?




It doesn't really matter.
Simply dropping a guy who was as actually organically over and gave enough a shit to attempt some manner of creativity with his character isn't something you just drop, unless like Nemesis said, it's his call.

If it wasn't, this is Nick Khan sorta missing the forest for the trees. Not enough to kill or damage them of course, but unless having the show become _completely_ homogenized is his goal, there's 0 reason to do this with one of your better plastic pushers.


----------



## OLK (Jul 31, 2021)

WWE botched this guy so much that I just don't care at all

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2021)

Dont get me wrong. Bray is actually talented, but his gimmick choices and booking has been abysmal. He's pretty much damaged goods. He needs a 2-3 year break to reinvent himself tbh. Maybe he'll get a Mark Henry like run in 2024. 

Shame tho. I really liked his NXT gimmick without the spoopy shit. Could've been a godly anti-hero.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE releasing all fat characters except NIA JAX


yfw you're over 250, but not related to Rock The John Dwayneson

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Khan is a retard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Goldberg doesn't come cheap

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Bray Wyatt was damaged goods ever since his 1st feud with Cena.

He was never the same after that burial.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2021)

We should keep an eye on Randal Keith Orton, he's the only former Family member left now Strowman, Bryan and Wyatt are gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Khan is a retard


It is Vince. Khan, I believe is doing exactly what they want and is making the company more attractive for a buyer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2021)

Fuck man. Twitter really loves AEW. I honestly dont see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> We should keep an eye on Randal Keith Orton, he's the only former Family member left now Strowman, Bryan and Wyatt are gone.


I'd say he's safe but fuuuuuck,, who knows?

Didn't some lad with the a lewd last name recently get dropped after being with the company's corp team for decades or something?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck man. Twitter really loves AEW. I honestly dont see it.


I think brays retiring for a short time


Bray in the aew creative team would be fucking amazing. Imagine a womens roster with actual storylines


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2021)

teddy said:


> Soo...impact or aew?


I can see him making shitty horror flicks, like a bootleg rob zombie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Rotunda x Jordan Peele crossover let's GOOOOOOOOOO--


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I think brays retiring for a short time
> 
> 
> Bray in the aew creative team would be fucking amazing. Imagine a womens roster with actual storylines


My mans thinks Wyatt is gonna usurp Omega in the agenting scene.

You're gonna drink your 20 minute matches with no heat between two women who have no business pullin' 20, and you're gonna enjoy it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Fuck man. Twitter really loves AEW. I honestly dont see it.


I was trying to watch JD from NY talk about the Bray Wyatt situation. But he gushed about AEW too much for me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I was trying to watch JD from NY talk about the Bray Wyatt situation. But he gushed about AEW too much for me.


Jd hates aew


Actually he hates pretty much all wrestling that isnt 2018 nxt. Thats why I stopped listening to him. Hes fucking salty about everything all the time. Solomonster my guy now

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

He was praising this as the best period of wrestling that he can remember because of AEW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jd hates aew
> 
> 
> Actually he hates pretty much all wrestling that isnt 2018 nxt. Thats why I stopped listening to him. Hes fucking salty about everything all the time. Solomonster my guy now


JDfromNY is VERY pro AEW. He will bury certain things he doesn't like.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

It is definitely too negative. But the analytics probably show that the majority of his viewers want negativity.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

I watched 3 JD videos about 2 years ago. It was enough.

I can get his appeal but I could tell watching anymore than that was gonna be a tough ask.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Solomonster is definitely better.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Currently the only WWE storyline JD is praising is BABYGURL's Head of the Table gimmick.

Which is the best thing in WWE right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

I miss Bruce Blitz.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

I feel like all of wwe’s energy goes into the Roman storyline/gimmick. Everything else is thrown together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jul 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Currently the only WWE storyline JD is praising is BABYGURL's Head of the Table gimmick.
> 
> Which is the best thing in WWE right now.



How does he feel about Dexter Lumus?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Shirker said:


> How does he feel about Dexter Lumus?


Not sure. I don't watch his NXT review's.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> JDfromNY is VERY pro AEW. He will bury certain things he doesn't like.


I stopped watching over a year ago


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2021)

teddy said:


> Reigns:
> 
> >already beat cena clean
> >has no reason to let a part timer call his spot to the front of the line
> ...





Nemesis said:


> Cena: Why should I reinvent myself.  Stonecold and Rock never did.
> 
> You mean Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia never became Stone Cold or The Rock.  Nor that the Rock even successfully rebranded himself on almost a yearly basis during his height (Black militant Nation of domination Rock, "Cool" nation Rock, People's champ 1.0 Face Rock, Corporate Rock, People's Champ 2.0 Rock, Few minor adjustments during the 2.0 People's champ, Hollywood Rock)


I feel the opposite. And it is really exposing Reign's still lacking mic skills.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Roman will definitely win. And he should.

And as much as I like Bianca Belair. I have my doubts she will ever be as big of a star as Sasha. It will be easier to book Smackdown with Sasha as champion. And she has lost too much on PPV to begin with. So, I would have Bianca lose the rematch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And it is really exposing Reign's still lacking mic skills.


I disagree. 

BABYGURL is much more comfortable on the mic now. Heyman barely does any talking when he's with him.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I feel the opposite. And it is really exposing Reign's still lacking mic skills.


If we're talking mic skills the only real thing feeling exposed is cena's diet punk routine with him needing to constantly straddle the line between shoot and kayfabe. i see everyone else operating within the confines of a story while cena comes in hot with some audio commentary for why shit sucks

reigns at least comes with an air of confidence and gravitas everyone can see and imo it starts there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Cena really made Reigns look bad in a promo battle two years ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Which is the best thing in *WWE* right now.


It’s always cute when people say this to be non threatening. It’s without a doubt the best program in *wrestling, *in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

Ethereum and Bitcoin rising guys. Rukia is back!


----------



## OLK (Jul 31, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I miss Bruce Blitz.


Fuckboy Buckethead made him quit wrestling for good


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

One thing I want to point out about Bray is that his wrestling got worse. When it was the Shield vs the Wyatt Family 5 years ago. His matches were actually decent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2021)

teddy said:


> If we're talking mic skills the only real thing feeling exposed is cena's diet punk routine with him needing to constantly straddle the line between shoot and kayfabe. i see everyone else operating within the confines of a story while cena comes in hot with some audio commentary for why shit sucks
> 
> reigns at least comes with an air of confidence and gravitas everyone can see and imo it starts there


I have not been a big fan of his promos. Reigns has been too one dimensional. Been putting on good matches.....promo wise? Eeeehhhhhh saying the same shit, in the same tone over and over again is.....boring. At least with Cena he brings some energy and now Fan Involvement. Roman so far with the fans back has seem to be talking less and less.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2021)

Reigns has been bringing some fan involvement too. part of the reason and implication behind why he was accepting finn's challenge is because the crowd was busy chanting "roman's scared"

idk cena coming back with the same talking points from years ago, with the same cringe quasi-shoot style that doesn't fit him isn't doing it for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2021)

Just heard about the release!?  Budget cuts...... these mother fuckers are eyeing on expiring contracts coming up from AEW on their third year, budget cuts my ass.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2021)

Very sus. Either gearing up to sell or poaching AEWs talent.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2021)

Vince I think is full blown senile. Makes nxt talent lose on their debut, makes Lee lose and now releases Wyatt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Very sus. Either gearing up to sell or poaching AEWs talent.



From what has been reported, Pillman Jr. has been on WWE's radar since his contract year is coming up.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2021)

100% they want NBC to buy WWE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> 100% they want NBC to buy WWE.


I heard disney and amazon were at the table

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Jul 31, 2021)

teddy said:


> Reigns has been bringing some fan involvement too. part of the reason and implication behind why he was accepting finn's challenge is because the crowd was busy chanting "roman's scared"
> 
> idk cena coming back with the same talking points from years ago, with the same cringe quasi-shoot style that doesn't fit him isn't doing it for me


I always hated that type of Cena promo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

Cornette predicted the Domino’s thing from the beginning tbf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks like they’re putting the title on Bryan.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2021)

Considering all the build up that'd be a damn shame.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Cornette predicted the Domino’s thing from the beginning tbf.


Yup last week.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Looks like they’re putting the title on Bryan.


Disappointing, but not surprising.

AEW does not break stips, for better or worse. As soon as he lost Wednesday, I assumed that was pretty much it, no backtracks. They better hope more people are excited to see Bryan than upset an over-year-long storyline was put on pause. Again.

Aside, I don't think the replacement is winning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Disappointing, but not surprising.
> 
> AEW does not break stips, for better or worse. As soon as he lost Wednesday, I assumed that was pretty much it, no backtracks. They better hope more people are excited to see Bryan than upset an over-year-long storyline was put on pause. Again.
> 
> Aside, I don't think the replacement is winning.


Earliest hangman can win the belt now is in 4 months since they only do 4 ppvs a year

Ngl im pissed


If they did 6 a year this wouldnt be a problem


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2021)

Just heard what Cornette said about Dominoes. Definitely agree. I don't really see the poitn of the slice cutter angle.

They couldn't have just had another type of match or just a NO DQ match without that particular type of extremity.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Earliest hangman can win the belt now is in 4 months since they only do 4 ppvs a year
> 
> Ngl im pissed
> 
> ...


I'm not entirely sure if I agree with that last part (as I've always typically been a low-and-slow kinda guy), but it's sorta moot anyway now that I think about it. PPVs aren't where the money is anymore, grifting TV exects into renewing your show for frankly irresponsible amounts of dosh because no one has the heart to tell them the medium is dying is where the money is.

I'm sure they won't do this, because it's not how Con books, but given the momentum they've been getting for the past month, as well as the potential appearances of Bryan and Punk, I wouldn't at all fall over shocked if they pulled the trigger a bit earlier for one of their TV specials to pop a .55 or some shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Solomonster with his commentary on the Wyatt firing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Disappointing, but not surprising.
> 
> AEW does not break stips, for better or worse. As soon as he lost Wednesday, I assumed that was pretty much it, no backtracks. They better hope more people are excited to see Bryan than upset an over-year-long storyline was put on pause. Again.
> 
> Aside, I don't think the replacement is winning.


An easy “out” for them is to book a non title match between Kenny and Bryan. Going by AEW’s kayfabe, Bryan doesn’t deserve a title shot for his first match. Maybe they could even do their own spin on an ROH pure style match, for those that still believe in Omega, that would be a dream come true(albeit a bit late).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

the idea of Bryan or Punk putting the Bucks or Omega over. 

Or even worse. Jericho!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

AEW should pass on Bray. But Jericho should invite him onto his podcast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> the idea of Bryan or Punk putting the Bucks or Omega over.
> 
> Or even worse. Jericho!



Nah, their baptism by fire is going to be against Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nah, their baptism by fire is going to be against Sonny Kiss.


Is he still with the company? I haven’t heard anything about Kiss in at least 6 months.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Is he still with the company? I haven’t heard anything about Kiss in at least 6 months.



He's on the Youtube shows.  In a feud with Janella as their team is no more.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

I hope he kicks Janella’s ass!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Honestly, haven't seen him on Elevation or Dark for the past two weeks as they have been trying to get other talent some air time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2021)

Raw is in Chicago tomorrow night, right? Could be interesting.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Solomonster with his commentary on the Wyatt firing.



Damn, I'd kinda forgotten some of the stuff he talked about.
Having it all laid out like that really drives home how damn depressing it all is.

What's funny about it is I didn't even really like the Funhouse/Fiend gimmick. Everything I heard about it sounded like a lesser and more in-your-face version of the swamp gimmick to me. But it didn't really matter what I liked; people warmed up to it, it became a beloved gimmick and, most importantly, it sold a bunch of merch apparently. Guess _that_ didn't matter either. _Fuck me_, is this annoying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Damn, I'd kinda forgotten some of the stuff he talked about.
> Having it all laid out like that really drives home how damn depressing it all is.
> 
> What's funny about it is I didn't even really like the Funhouse/Fiend gimmick. Everything I heard about it sounded like a lesser and more in-your-face version of the swamp gimmick to me. But it didn't really matter what I liked; people warmed up to it, it became a beloved gimmick and, most importantly, it sold a bunch of merch apparently. Guess _that_ didn't matter either. _Fuck me_, is this annoying.



Well what's that saying in entertainment that I keep hearing constantly when one company buys out another, "there are no sacred cows" I think how it goes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Alvarez and Meltzer can’t get away with pretending to enjoy Bray’s work in the future. They were his harshest critics.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Bray's best moment:

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2021)

Please tell me this is a bad joke.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2021)

Ric Flair requested his release and was granted so he's no longer in WWE.  I'm guessing he'll be a sometimes appearing on AEW guy with the other horsemen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 2, 2021)

Im the only guy who doesnt want adam cole in aew apparently

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

AEW needs to do their own rounds of cuts if they are going to keep adding people.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

I may watch a little Raw tonight. I want to see if the crowd is disruptive.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Im the only guy who doesnt want adam cole in aew apparently



I'm indifferent to it. He's being treated damn good in NXT, and I don't really know what he could do in AEW that he couldn't in WWE, except maybe reference his wife I guess. At the same time I won't turn my nose up at it. Adam's always just been sorta "neat" to me. Not a huge fan, but I've been wowed by a match or two.

Why don't you want him there, though?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

I don’t think Adam has much reason to be upset with WWE. But maybe he wants to work at the same company as Britt?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I heard disney and amazon were at the table



More PG goodness!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to do their own rounds of cuts if they are going to keep adding people.



WWE  NJPW ROH TNA and AEW should have a yearly draft between each other like the NBA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to do their own rounds of cuts if they are going to keep adding people.


It's something they'll have to watch their step a bit in doing so. Maybe aim their gun at people bopping around on Dark exclusively or something.

Backing out on contracts kinda has a negative connotation attached to it at the moment, and AEW, whether people like it or not, is still seen as the darling wrestling company. Doing purposefully bad PR stuff might slow momentum. Aren't a bunch of contracts about to end soon? Just let 'em run out and then flex on 'em when negotiation time comes. No muss no fuss.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Raw is in Chicago tomorrow night, right? Could be interesting.


They need to shit all over Alexia when she comes out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about the release!?  Budget cuts...... these mother fuckers are eyeing on expiring contracts coming up from AEW on their third year, budget cuts my ass.





Raiden said:


> Very sus. Either gearing up to sell or poaching AEWs talent.



Nah. Vince is trapping Khan into offering absurd contracts for ex-dub dub ee guys effectively raping Khan's allowance from Daddy. Meanwhile Vince is cutting his absurdly oversaturated roster.




Rukia said:


> AEW should pass on Bray. But Jericho should invite him onto his podcast.



And ruin his entire persona/gimmick by talking like any other normie. 



Rukia said:


> Bray's best moment:



I'd add his entrance vs. Cena at Mania 30.


Should've won this match. 


Sad that Wyatt peaked in 2014.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> They need to shit all over Alexia when she comes out.



She's either not gonna come out or, she'll do a segment backstage and Dunn'll turn the crowd noise down. Again.

This ain't their first rodeo.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

I agree. Even before this Alexa/Eva feud was an afterthought. I don’t see them doing anything with her tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Should've won this match.



While that was bad, honestly it wasn't even the most egregious loss.

IMO, what really killed him was the Taker/Kane match. friend stole their powers and somehow still lost. Handily too. In a handicap match iirc. Any other attempts they made at making him feel threatening felt like a shit post at that point....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Everyone in wrestling is counting on Chicago tonight.

I remember a few weeks ago. The crowd actually cheered for Vince McMahon. No one deserved boos more than him. And they still cheered for him.

(don’t let me down again guys.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I remember a few weeks ago. The crowd actually cheered for Vince McMahon. No one deserved boos more than him. And they still cheered for him.



Expecting WWE fans paying Vince their hard earned buck to boo him is fucking weird. If you're anti-Vince, just don't go to his shows or watch his TV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2021)

Shirker said:


> While that was bad, honestly it wasn't even the most egregious loss.
> 
> IMO, what really killed him was the Taker/Kane match. friend stole their powers and somehow still lost. Handily too. In a handicap match iirc. Any other attempts they made at making him feel threatening felt like a shit post at that point....



I already lost interest in Bray by the time he was working with Taker. WWE did an abysmal job protecting him and hiding his shortcomings. And by that time his promos were just mindless drivel without him actually saying anything. The loss to Cena may not have been directly responsible for his downfall, but it sure was a timestamp. Especially since Wyatt's character never truly sold that L. If you dont care about your own wins/losses, fans wont too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Jojo was a decent ring announcer. She was pregnant, I think a couple of times. But I think the “scandal” of having an affair with a married man (Bray) is what caused her to ultimately lose her position within the company. WWE chose someone with less baggage.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Expecting WWE fans paying Vince their hard earned buck to boo him is fucking weird. If you're anti-Vince, just don't go to his shows or watch his TV.


I guess I can speak for myself a little here.

2-3 years ago. I liked enough that wwe was doing to go to a show. But I think the product could have been better. So, if Vince came out.. I would have booed the fuck out of him. I think I did boo Vince once and people sitting around me kept looking at me like I was crazy lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

One of the main things I am watching for tonight is Keith Lee. Will he wrestle and lose yet again????


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

I don’t like the look of this crowd. It does not seem like a hijack crowd.

I see a lot of plants tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2021)

So opening up RAW with Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

The crowd actually chanted for Goldberg.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh good. “We want Wyatt” chants.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2021)

Well Goldberg brought his kid...... for reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

I thought they would copy the Mysterio angle and Bobby would destroy his kid.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

We are still doing this sword bullshit?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2021)

So McIntyre vs two Temple of Doom extras to get to Hinder Mahal.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Wow it is a boring show


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Holy shit this company has to do something about the roll up finishes. It is such a lazy way to book a match.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit this company has to do something about the roll up finishes. It is such a lazy way to book a match.



Did you not know? The rollup is the most powerful move in pro wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Of course Ali loses in his hometown.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Weird outfit Charlotte is wearing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2021)

So just tuning in to see The Spasms going heel..... I think.  And now time to change the channel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

This show sucks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2021)

Cena fooled ya by coming out to start raw 2 weeks ago. @Jake CENA  needs to check his brother.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 2, 2021)

Americas Moist wanted


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

is this how bad raw usually is? I really hate it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cena fooled ya by coming out to start raw 2 weeks ago. @Jake CENA  needs to check his brother.


Vince's fault not John's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> is this how bad raw usually is? I really hate it.


I feel nothing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

This is the one thing I really wanted to see. What happens with Keith Lee this week?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This is the one thing I really wanted to see. What happens with Keith Lee this week?


Probably comes out as Funkasaurus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2021)

Ninja Power did not help Tozawa.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2021)

Roman reigns reviews raw

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2021)

And Wyatt was released yet Eva still has a job.  That acting. 



Fify Fify booking at it's finest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2021)

Eva is rusty. She is not as good as she was when she left. (Probably a damning assessment since she was not great before.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Eva is rusty. She is not as good as she was when she left. (Probably a damning assessment since she was not great before.)


As good as she was when she left!? She was good!?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 3, 2021)

WWE needs to revamp . Introduce more fresh blood. 

I dont like roman reigns tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nah. Vince is trapping Khan into offering absurd contracts for ex-dub dub ee guys effectively raping Khan's allowance from Daddy. Meanwhile Vince is cutting his absurdly oversaturated roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so he's releasing talent on purpose assuming that Khan can't help himself and offer them contracts? I see.

Well they have more than enough talent; Khan should chill.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> WWE needs to revamp . Introduce more fresh blood.
> 
> I dont like roman reigns tbh.



I'm not sure if young blood would help. They have a lot of new faces across the shows. 

The question is I think how do these guys get over, build themselves and build the brand too?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Oh so he's releasing talent on purpose assuming that Khan can't help himself and offer them contracts? I see.
> 
> Well they have more than enough talent; Khan should chill.



Khan is a mark fantasy booker during the downtime of wrestling. He wont help himself. I betcha he's probably already thinking of signing Bray to be the new exalted one and plan a storyline where Brodie Jr. eventually takes over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if young blood would help. They have a lot of new faces across the shows.
> 
> The question is I think how do these guys get over, build themselves and build the brand too?



WWE needs mature wrasslin again. It's no wonder Roman's shit is the best thing going on in dub dub ee now. It's a mature storyline about a narcissistic combatant that keeps winning. We have a few of those in other combat sports that are decidedly and purposely the most popular. He's basically the McGregor/Mayweather/Rousey of the WWE. 

Problem with that, is there's only so little IRL despicable shit that heels can do to garner heat without twitter trying to cancel WWE for certain segments they don't like.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2021)

Also, call up Walter and make him your top tweener.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Oh so he's releasing talent on purpose assuming that Khan can't help himself and offer them contracts? I see.
> 
> Well they have more than enough talent; Khan should chill.


Will probably fail like the NXT thing did too. Oy fuckin' vey.... 

Y'know I feel like all this 4D chess shit wouldn't be necessary if they had just focused on making fun to watch, non-frustrating television with a roster that didn't have to tiptoe around an abysmal work culture that is actively against fostering any sort've talent. I feel like that'd be way easier. Hell, maybe if they had that sorta foresight, AEW would just be a gleam in Tony Con's eye.

But maybe I'm looking at it from the wrong perspective. Maybe it's just flat out more _fun_ to have people foster inflated outrage by phoning up a pizza shop at 10 in the evening. Allegedly.

And wrestling needs more fun, so hey whatever.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2021)

I always feel like a flag waving lunatic whenever I go on these tangents, but I'm not just being a bitch; legit there would be no conversation about how good or cringe this silly t-shirt company is if the people in the biggest wrestling brand in the world would just do their damn jobs without having to be pulled into it kicking and screaming.

It's like seeing a bitter dude with gout, angry at the rest of the world for not having gout and not once considering that maybe it's the daily Wendy's he eats. Nah, it's not the trans fats, it's food in general that's the problem.

_fuuuck..._


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, call up Walter and make him your top tweener.


Vince will fuck him up. He looks fat


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> And Wyatt was released yet Eva still has a job.  That acting.
> 
> 
> 
> Fify Fify booking at it's finest.



that bitch is fatter than Nia!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Also, call up Walter and make him your top tweener.



WALTER has absolutely no desire to be on the main roster.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince will fuck him up. He looks fat



He's JBL fat. He got a chance.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 3, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince will fuck him up. He looks fat


Walter doesnt look fat, he is fat

It works because he doesnt give a darn. 


Vince would 100% ruin him

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2021)

Currently watching the 100th episode of Dark, seems they be celebrating by having PAC almost get killed by Evens in that match, holy shit I wouldn't be surprised if he'd been concussed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2021)

Me thinks they are slowly turning Tifa heel going by her mannerisms.  Either way, crowd still into her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2021)

What the fuck did Julia Hart do to The Acclaimed to get constantly roasted.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2021)

Honestly I've kinda ended up liking this L.A. Night and Grimes thing more than I thought I would. Kinda thought it was tired at first, and hated that Grimes lost the butler match, but I'll be honest, they've fuckin' rocked this role. I kinda want them to warm up to each other and become a true team, but that doesn't seem to be the endgoal. Either way, yeah these two and Lumus are my favorite parts of NXT atm.

A role that isn't rocked, however? This Gonzoles and Kai feud. Gon is sort've an unlikeable bitch. How in the heck am I expected to root for her? Also, Kai's right in all her complaints.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2021)

I love how this Gargano vs Lumis match is the most invested the commentators have been all night.

As they should be


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2021)

WWE stay not knowing what the fuck a stipulation is. 
But whatever, I liked that ending.

I wonder if this is their way of having their cake and eating it too. Fans get their InDex kiss at the end, but the storyline is blown off and the two will no longer interact. Sorta like a bittersweet kinda thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He's JBL fat. He got a chance.



But Walter be forever mid card if he goes main roster


----------



## Kingslayer (Aug 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if young blood would help. They have a lot of new faces across the shows.
> 
> The question is I think how do these guys get over, build themselves and build the brand too?



Ya it needs to go back to how it was back when WCW era was shotting up. 


Bring the hardcore it's too PG 13 these days.


----------



## teddy (Aug 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> WALTER has absolutely no desire to be on the main roster.


I don't blame him when the _*current nxt champion*_ has been subject to the 50/50 booking there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2021)

WWE is putting plans in place to return to the Thunderdome. Smart.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2021)

teddy said:


> I don't blame him when the _*current nxt champion*_ has been subject to the 50/50 booking there



It's less about booking tbh.  Walter hates heavy travel schedules.  A once or twice appearance in the US is fine with him.  Travelling like mad which happens when the WWE isn't in Covid restrictions is something he really hates.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE is putting plans in place to return to the Thunderdome. Smart.


we're never leaving this pandemic. gonna be going through this shit 20 years from now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2021)

It is going to be like the flu. Around forever. We just need to really figure out all of the treatment plans to mitigate.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Pretty much. And much like the flu, halting the spread, propagation and numerous strains will rely heavily on our ability to practice self preservation. Which means, we're generally screwed. But eh whatever. Now that the shots are out, just let what happens happen, imo.

Anyway, part of me feels like it has less to do with safety and more to do with the mandates and requirements show runners are currently being threatened with. They probably would rather run an empty house than waste money running one that'll end up with half full attendance due to people either not wanting to or not being able to get their proof of vaccination, which actually *is* pretty smart. Relatively cheaper, could help their profits look nice, and more importantly, they don't have to mute the crowd whenever they start practicing free will like a bunch of assholes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

So Tommy End wrestles tonight.  Should be interesitng.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

So opening up the show with Jericho vs Juviejuice, brings back some memories.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

AEW startin' off with Huventude.
He looks good. He's... gonna have to put in a bit of work tonight....


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

*that very first hurricanrana spot*

....he's... gonna have to put in a bit of work tonight.........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Umm, so nice to see a guy in their early 40's taking on a guy in his early 50's.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Well Jericho going back to those heel roots when going after Juvi's mask.  Crowd was booing him as well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

Missed the jericho match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

MJF putting in work with that crowd.  Bask in those boos.  So Wardlow is Jericho's next labor before he can get to MJF with MJF being the ref for that match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Andrade making a play for the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Fuckin' Ever Rise  
They're gonna die.
Good for them for being able to find work tho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Umm......... did Hangman just break up with the Dark Order......... and they are fine with being freindzone.........ok. 


Who are these fuckers facing off agsint D'arby, Kingston, and Wildthing.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Who are these fuckers facing off agsint D'arby, Kingston, and Wildthing.



The guys with the jackets are the former EverRise from NXT.
Not sure who the scrawny dude with the buzzcut is, tho.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Jericho going back to those heel roots when going after Juvi's mask. Crowd was booing him as well.



Wasn't it Jericho that had him unmask in WCW?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't it Jericho that had him unmask in WCW?


Yeah, he was collecting trophies off his oppenents at one point of his career there if I remember.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2021)

Yup it was and it's all on Bischoff because obviously.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Idiot fanboys over Sting then gets taken out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Fun squash match.
I dunno if "2.0" are signed or not, but either way I hope to see more of these guys; they're funny jobbers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2021)

You know in one way the break up with the Dark Order makes sense.  When Hangman wanted to take a break from The Elite they basically tried to force him to stay which messed with his mental health to the point he almost turned on Kenny.   With Dark Order they're upset but they realise that Page needs his space and will be ready if he comes back.  If that booking is deliberate then you know what small clap there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Brian Cage striking out into singles is gonna be fuckin' lit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2021)

Dammit did I miss The Juice vs Jericho??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> You know in one way the break up with the Dark Order makes sense.  When Hangman wanted to take a break from The Elite they basically tried to force him to stay which messed with his mental health to the point he almost turned on Kenny.   With Dark Order they're upset but they realise that Page needs his space and will be ready if he comes back.  If that booking is deliberate then you know what small clap there.



But but....... who will lead the Dark Order?  It's like there isn't a talent out there that can fill those shoes.......... for another three months.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Yup it was and it's all on Bischoff because obviously.


"you guys will get so much more over without the mask!" too bad the booking couldn't reflect that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Dammit did I miss The Juice vs Jericho??


Yup, battle of the mid lif crisis you missed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> But but....... who will lead the Dark Order?  It's like there isn't a talent out there that can fill those shoes.......... for another three months.


Not sure if I'm ready for a heel Dark Order to return.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Not sure if I'm ready for a heel Dark Order to return.


Well going from that Elite promo they do have a shot at Impact gold......... I'm at a loss for word on that as I don't know what to referrence on how much of a step down the totem pole that is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Cage wins with a spear.   Didn't know that move was part of his move set.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Jeez, I heard about the cut last week, but I didn't know it was that damn bad.
I can only imagine the stitches.

But in a macabre way, it definitely adds to the feud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

So Red Velvet vs Brit at the premier of Rampage.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Velvet vs Brit is a prospect that doesn't make me wanna die.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Can someone please explain to me how Fleago Del Sol got a cult/fan following.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain to me how Fleago Del Sol got a cult/fan following.



I've no clue, but kicking the shit out of him is an instant heat magnet.

Crowd's gonna come unglued when he gets his first win somewhere.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

I like this Dark Order drama. I like it a fucking lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Trying to figure out who’s worse on the mic between Kenny and Hangman, the beginning of that segment was super awkward.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Damn you Uno and Greyson, you sent your boys back from helping Hangman.  Even if he did ask them not to interfere.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Lee Johnson  



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Trying to figure out who’s worse on the mic between Kenny and Hangman, the beginning of that segment was super awkward.



Hangman easy. Kenny being bad on the mic is kind of a meme tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

God's favorite champion with the double jointed wife is coming out to kill a young man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Domino's might pull out but at least we have anime Taco Bell.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Hangman easy. Kenny being bad on the mic is kind of a meme tbh.


You could be right, Hangman couldn’t even get his words out. But at the same time, Kenny’s anime supervillain gimmick doesn’t automatically give him a pass IMO.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Advertisers can't handle a hardcore match, and yet are completely okay with the snuff film going on right now.

Double standards.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Okay, that delayed DDT sell was pretty fuckin' dope, ngl.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Honestly, liking how Miro reinvented himself after breaking from that Best Man crap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Not that it had stiff competition, since tonight was a light night for wrestling... but this was my favorite thing of the night.

Classic monster heel vs plucky babyface match.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Did they just censor Christian.;skully  So he's the new number one contender.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Holy shit, it *is* gonna be Christian.  
I don't hate it, but I'm not if now's the best time for that.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did they just censor Christian.;skully  So he's the new number one contender.



Christian don't got S-word privileges.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

That moonsault


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmm, so Might Mite went over the Bunny.  So this was for the NWA women's belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

The size difference between Herch and the champion.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Huh, Jade's coming back. I was just thinking about her the other day wondering where the fuck she went.



PlacidSanity said:


> The size difference between Herch and the champion.



Taima chat (Now baked[dot]live chat) were cooming at the image. Gotta pray for 'em....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The size difference between Herch and the champion.


SNU SNU




Also Kamille and Jade vs Sexy Muscle Friends

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Main event time, liked Black's entrance so time to see if Cody doesn't go overboard.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Jade’s been off TV for what, 5months or so? Hopefully that’s a long enough time to fix her in-ring work but I’m not sure.


And of course Cody is too narcissistic to just make his entrance during the break.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Gonna be honest, I like Black's NXT entrance better.

But this is an acceptable replacement. Mask is cool.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing my fucking ass off at Cody's entrance attire.
This dude.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

For fucks sake, just have Khan buy the right to this song and be done with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

*watching this match and being enamored by End kicking the shit out of Cody and then putting him into a legitimately painful looking half crab*

Oh right, this fucker is really good at this whole pro wrestling thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

Murderfuked


Im crying tears of joy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Well Cody knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

-Arrive
-Beats up Anderson
-Makes Cody mad
-Beats up Cody
-Refuses to elaborate
-Leaves

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Kinda want End to come back out and give him a 2nd concussion during this speech

For the Vine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Cody Hogan needs his mic.  So they guy taking time off again to do a second season of Go Big Show.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Excellent match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

Cody Mcgregor out here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

I legitimately don't know what this speech means and what it is leading to.

I almost feel like Con told the dude to kill time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> -Arrive
> -Beats up Anderson
> -Makes Cody mad
> -Beats up Cody
> ...


- Come back
- Crutches Cody

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 4, 2021)

Fucking Black going thug and taking shoes now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> - Come back
> - Crutches Cody



"Jesus guys, Malakai Black beat my ass so badly that shit, I just might retire"
*"I DIDN'T GIVE YOU PERMISSION TO DIE!"*

End is now my favorite dude in the company until further notice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I legitimately don't know what this speech means


AEW is preparing for war


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2021)

Black comes in like motherfuckin' Kazuya Mishima and just throws two grown men off the proverbial cliff for _essentially no reason_.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW is preparing for war



I would prefer they conveyed it in a way that didn't look like the mad fever dream of a man stringing his words together as if he got gangbanged by 4 Mike Tysons.

But hey, whatever works. Hope it works out for them. They got momentum, but they shouldn't let it muddy their focus. Many people in wrestling have flown too close to the sun and fell, not so much because the wings were made out of wax, but because they decided that flying would be so much easier without those pesky wings in the way. Let's hope they're smarter than that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 4, 2021)

This friend is the same age as black and he's trying to retire after getting deebo'd and khali-pinned. where i'm from that's called fear

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 4, 2021)

Shirker said:


> But hey, whatever works. Hope it works out for them. They got momentum, but they shouldn't let it muddy their focus. Many people in wrestling have flown too close to the sun and fell, not so much because the wings were made out of wax, but because they decided that flying would be so much easier without those pesky wings in the way. Let's hope they're smarter than that.


I just hope it’s not short lived, they have the opportunity to bring wrestling back to mainstream so they better not try to fly without those wings.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> For fucks sake, just have Khan buy the right to this song and be done with it.



Khan accidentally buys weird al's living with a hernia instead.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2021)

Missed AEW. how was it?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2021)

Vince is retarded for not letting Black get off the hook and murder fools like Roman or Rollins back in E'


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Missed AEW. how was it?



The consensus is that it was decent but missable.

Though, I'd recommend going out of your way to try to find the Black/Cody match and aftermath. It was a trip.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2021)

We need a AEW videogame that plays better than 2k


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2021)

Perhaps one should hypnotise khan to get on the phone to the people who made the Aki wrestling games on the n64


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Perhaps one should hypnotise khan to get on the phone to the people who made the Aki wrestling games on the n64


That’s exactly who is helping develop the upcoming AEW game.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Missed AEW. how was it?


3/5 it’s a one match show but the match and following segment were great.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Missed AEW. how was it?




Here you go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2021)

So they release Bray Wyatt, Vince really trying to sink this ship to see how much insurance money he can get.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 5, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> We need a AEW videogame that plays better than 2k


They got the guys who made the good thq games doing it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2021)

Amazonian vs tiny woman........ I've legit seen hentai start out like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> They got the guys who made the good thq games doing it



I hope there's going to be a PC version


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2021)

I think it is odd that there haven’t really been any NXT UK releases.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think it is odd that there haven’t really been any NXT UK releases.


The latest rumors are that Pete Dunne’s contract expired.

My question is what AEW is going to do when they sign all the true talent and have to start demoting the indyriffic fucks that your average AEW fan has love for? They could potentially lose their original base and move to a more mainstream appeal, but those original fans aren’t just fans they are fanatics. So you risk their loyalty and purchasing power by alienating them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The latest rumors are that Pete Dunne’s contract expired.
> 
> My question is what AEW is going to do when they sign all the true talent and have to start demoting the indyriffic fucks that your average AEW fan has love for? They could potentially lose their original base and move to a more mainstream appeal, but those original fans aren’t just fans they are fanatics. So you risk their loyalty and purchasing power by alienating them.


Nah. I think being the alternative to WWE is the main driving force more so than the indie guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2021)

Pretty much. The fanbase enjoys "indyriffic fucks" because the fanbase simply enjoys wrestling and indie stuff is one of its many forms. I think that's what some don't get.

As long as the booking and pacing doesn't go to shit as a _result_ of their accumulation of more widely known talent, the fans will probably be disappointed that, say... i 'unno, Big Swole will be out of a job, but will ultimately get over it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think it is odd that there haven’t really been any NXT UK releases.


Not really

the combined UK roster makes less than Roman. Theyre practically free


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2021)

That was the one reason I thought they were okay with that brand being overloaded. On the other hand, WWE is counting pennies right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2021)

edge got 20 bucks in pyro


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Nah. I think being the alternative to WWE is the main driving force more so than the indie guys.


There’s some truth in that, actually a lot of truth. But there’s a strong majority of their fan base that would rather cheer for guys like OC, best friends, dark order, and Darby Allen. Opposed to the mainstream fan base they will attract with guys like Bryan and Punk.


Shirker said:


> Pretty much. The fanbase enjoys "indyriffic fucks" because the fanbase simply enjoys wrestling and indie stuff is one of its many forms. I think that's what some don't get.
> 
> As long as the booking and pacing doesn't go to shit as a _result_ of their accumulation of more widely known talent, the fans will probably be disappointed that, say... i 'unno, Big Swole will be out of a job, but will ultimately get over it.


I understand the point but I don’t believe it’s valid considering people like the dark order and the best friends(before injury) were more over than actual talent like FTR and PAC. I mean shit, majority of them don’t like christian(neither do I) but they’ll go out their way to support someone like Meth head Gage, or certain dark/elevation talent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2021)

Gutting nxt during smackdown


so many cuts


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s some truth in that, actually a lot of truth. But there’s a strong majority of their fan base that would rather cheer for guys like OC, best friends, dark order, and Darby Allen. Opposed to the mainstream fan base they will attract with guys like Bryan and Punk.



The Venn Diagram of individuals that enjoy Jungle Boy and individuals that enjoy Daniel Bryan is a circle.
The latter is the poster child of indie darlings. Dude had like, 2 dedicated chants, one of them I _think_ being a reference to some punk song 



Zhen Chan said:


> Gutting nxt during smackdown
> 
> 
> so many cuts



Who's shown up so far? Is one of them Indy? Was I right to assume that kiss was a blowoff?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The Venn Diagram of individuals that enjoy Jungle Boy and individuals that enjoy Daniel Bryan is a circle.
> The latter is the poster child of indie darlings. Dude had like, 2 dedicated chants, one of them I _think_ being a reference to some punk song
> 
> 
> ...


bronson reer, bobby fosh, jake atlus, tyler rust, mercedes martinez

bunch of others


----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> bronson reer, bobby fosh, jake atlus, tyler rust, mercedes martinez
> 
> bunch of others


I feel like Fish is in the middle of something, but I guess there's no rule saying he can't finish up, ala Killer Kross.

Everybody else makes sense I guess. They weren't really doing much with them down there. But man... I read a YT comment surmising that NXT isn't long for this world after the television deal is up. I dunno how realistic that thought is, but if these cuts and subsequent callups to fill in spots keep going on at the speed that they are, I do wonder if they're gonna be a priority.

It'd be a shame if that happens, especially since NXT's problems right now aren't really the fault of anyone involved with it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2021)

Reed is the most surprising cut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The Venn Diagram of individuals that enjoy Jungle Boy and individuals that enjoy Daniel Bryan is a circle.
> The latter is the poster child of indie darlings. Dude had like, 2 dedicated chants, one of them I _think_ being a reference to some punk song


Bryan is a darling back during the era when the Indy wrestlers were legitimately better technicians than WWE had to offer, so you can’t discount him that way.

The entire point I’m making is that, IMO, AEW diehards will lose sleep over the fact that “their originals” only matter to them, and that they only exist on AEW’s platform because they didn’t have options, and that will make those fans divisive.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Okay, so I just checked my YT homepage and saw a thumbnail of someone talking about the news and I _*completely*_ fuckin' misinterpreted what you said, Zhen. 

I thought by "NXT cuts", you meant that they got removed from NXT and put on Smackdown (since today's Friday). I guess it never dawned on me that they would get rid of more NXT talent when the brand is anemic enough as it is. Well what I said before still stands, except I share Rukia's surprise with Reed. I thought he was getting called up soon.

That NXT is getting cuts at all is bizarre tho. They make peanuts compared to the main roster, and as far as I know none of them got brought in for obsene amounts of panic cash like Raw and Smackdown talent did. I'm not sure if that extra 12 dollars was gonna make or break their projections, but I'm no financial adviser, so whatever.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bryan is a darling back during the era when the Indy wrestlers were legitimately better technicians than WWE had to offer, so you can’t discount him that way.


I... yes i.. can?

The years they spent in and out of the WWE system doesn't magically disqualify them from the beloved-by-smarks status that they hold just because of some criteria based on personal taste or wrestling acumen. Like I get the point you're _trying_ to make - goofy indy fucks can't work, loyal audience might be upset and confused by a roster that actually can, _hah hah_ -- but the very nature of their popularity makes it a moot one. AEW fans, or I guess what we're perceiving them to be, aren't gonna feel betrayed because two popular indy-beloveds haven't indy'd in 8 or 9 years. Hell if anything they will probably run the risk of being more over than the homegrown guys among those types, due to the perception that Punk and Bryan have had their hands tied behind their backs for so long. And _perception_ is everything.

Heck, that goes for Bryan especially; Smarks have been clamoring for him to get the hell out of WWE ever since he unretired and got dooped into putting an extension on his contract. There's a tiny chance that the bloom _might_ be off the rose for Punk, but that'd have more to do with him outing himself as a cunt than anything regarding his workrate.

I mean... if you had said, like,  Wyatt or Tony Neese or something I'd've understood and probably agreed. But even then it would've been tentative. Like, where does Tommy End fit in this indyriffic vs legitimate wrestler catagory? The audience has been frothing at the mouth about him ever since he showed up.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

I have lost a lot of respect for HHH recently.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Eh it's not his fault. Not _entirely_, anyway.
Gotta tow the line, gotta do the best with what you've given, can't rock the boat, etc.
I kinda feel a little bad for him if anything.

Imagine being tasked with picking a fight with someone after both your arms got broken by the guy that gave you the task. Imagine not even being able to heal your arms because said person keeps_ jostling_ them every two weeks, presumably because he thinks it's funny.

"Ha, ha! Look at 'em bend!"


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

HHH has made a lot of money. There has to be a point that would lead to his resignation.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 7, 2021)

list of releases in 2021:


Lars Sullivan
Big Show
Steve Cutler
Andrade
Mojo Rawley
Wesley Blake
Bo Dallas
Kalisto
Tucker
Chelsea Green
Mickie James
Peyton Royce
Billie Kay
Samoa Joe (rejoined)
Daniel Bryan (did not renew contract)
Alexander Wolfe
Ezra Judge
Skyler Story
Vanessa Borne
Jessamyn Duke
Velveteen Dream
Santana Garrett
Buddy Murphy
Lana
Braun Strowman
Aleister Black
Ruby Riott
Matt Martel
Chase Parker
August Grey
Tony Nese
Ariya Daivari
Marina Shafir
Arturo Ruas
Tyler Breeze
Fandango
Curt Stallion
Samir Singh
Sunil Singh
Tino Sabbatelli
Killian Dain
Bray Wyatt
Bronson Reed
Bobby Fish
Mercedes Martinez
Jake Atlas
Kona Reeves
Leon Ruff
Tyler Rust
Ari Sterling
Stephon Smith
Zechariah Smith
Asher Hale
Giant Zanjeer
Ric Flair
Adnan Virk
Tom Phillips
Mark Carrano
Canyon Ceman


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't believe anyone should sign a contract or an extension with WWE. How could you ever trust them after this summer?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

One thing I want to mention about NXT. It was absolutely a mistake to move nights. It wasn’t beating AEW, but it was holding them at bay.

my thoughts on the latest releases:

I am not sure any of them would ever make WWE a cent. And that is perhaps what WWE was looking at.

solomonster stated that Bronson Reed got over on his show last night. I am not sure I agree with that.

Mercedes Martinez is old and they have a lot of good female wrestlers.

atlas, rust, and reeves don’t have the looks to ever be big stars. And they are bland. Reeves and Atlas haven’t been used in months.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The years they spent in and out of the WWE system doesn't magically disqualify them from the beloved-by-smarks status that they hold just because of some criteria based on personal taste or wrestling acumen.


I agree he’s beloved by both smarks and casual fans, but AEW fans have this weird thing where they feel like they’re the ones that matter. AEW course correcting to attract a mainstream audience is will make those fans feel like it’s not “theirs” anymore.


Shirker said:


> Like I get the point you're _trying_ to make - goofy indy fucks can't work, loyal audience might be upset and confused by a roster that actually can, _hah hah_ -- but the very nature of their popularity makes it a moot one. AEW fans, or I guess what we're perceiving them to be, aren't gonna feel betrayed because two popular indy-beloveds haven't indy'd in 8 or 9 years. Hell if anything they will probably run the risk of being more over than the homegrown guys among those types, due to the perception that Punk and Bryan have had their hands tied behind their backs for so long. And _perception_ is everything.





Shirker said:


> I mean... if you had said, like, Wyatt or Tony Neese or something I'd've understood and probably agreed. But even then it would've been tentative. Like, where does Tommy End fit in this indyriffic vs legitimate wrestler catagory? The audience has been frothing at the mouth about him ever since he showed up.


I’m not just talking about Punk and Bryan. You have many stars coming from the land of Titans that will result in their homegrown talent having to be relegated to the position on the card which they actually belong. See how many fans say “such and such” is a draw after every ratings thread, soon they’ll find out that those “draws” belong on the bottom of the card or worse, demoted to the B and C shows.


The likes of Christian and Miro are receiving undefeated streaks, and they are C talent to WWE. Imagine when AEW signs up all of WWEs A and B talent.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The consensus is that it was decent but missable.
> 
> Though, I'd recommend going out of your way to try to find the Black/Cody match and aftermath. It was a trip.




Thanks!


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I agree he’s beloved by both smarks and casual fans, but AEW fans have this weird thing where they feel like they’re the ones that matter. AEW course correcting to attract a mainstream audience is will make those fans feel like it’s not “theirs” anymore.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Far be it for me to stick up for randoms on the internet, but if I can be frank, I think your ire towards the IWC is clouding your judgement a bit. For this to happen would be to assume that the brand will fall into the same bogus traps that WWE does when it comes to their PR.

The reason why most fans like this show in the first place is because it's not as blatantly insulting and headstrong as its main competition.  Strip everything else away, and that simple fact is what stands out the most. I haven't really been given much reason to believe that they'll seemingly go out of their way to do stuff that'll blatantly piss their viewers off. Maybe by accident, but not for the fuckin' lols. Con reprimanded Max Caster for making a few over-the-line hip hop punchlines that fuckin' _KRS-One_ would call weak, on an internet show that nobody watches. They're not gonna have the gall to have Eddie Kingston eat pins from Mike Sydal because the former got cheered too loudly. They're not in the position where they can do that. Yet.

I don't really have much reason to believe that at the potential point that their up-and-comers do start bopping around the midcard that it'd cause people to riot, because I'm gonna go ahead and assume that it'll be handled in a much more seemless, wrestling oriented way. People weren't mad that Zack Ryder wasn't WWE Champion for 5 years after his YouTube show took off, people were mad because he was essentially punished for getting over instead of just having a solid midcard run where he wasn't booked like shit.

My point is this wrestling shit is all about slight of hand. Jedi mind tricks. You don't *just* want to follow along with what the fans are doing, you want to be good enough at your job where you've manage to get fans to _think_ they want something really badly, and then give it to them, safe in the knowledge that you were gonna do that in the first place. See Hangman Page, a guy with about as much heat as day old pizza when the company first got started. If they can keep doing that, the fans will follow along with whatever.

Now I'm not gonna sit here and argue that AEW will NEVER shit the bed in that regard, Money's a powerful drug after all, I just haven't seen it so far and so have no reason to believe so. I'm also not gonna sit here and argue people on Twitter and Reddit aren't gonna bitch and moan about miniscule decisions, but extrapolating that onto the audience as a whole is foolish.






Kisame3rd14 said:


> I’m not just talking about Punk and Bryan. You have many stars coming from the land of Titans that will result in their homegrown talent having to be relegated to the position on the card which they actually belong. See how many fans say “such and such” is a draw after every ratings thread, soon they’ll find out that those “draws” belong on the bottom of the card or worse, demoted to the B and C shows.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The land of titans....

See how many fans say....

Like a movie villain, oy vey.

Well we'll see it when we see it. I got no rebuttal to that cuz it's speculation, but like I said to Soup the other day, wrestling and peoples' reaction to wrestling is a fuck ton more arbitrary and full of variables than many of us like to pretend it is. If A Sami Zayn or something  bleeds over, will he end up being more popular than the Orange Cassidy's of the world? Would he be able to maintain it? Will his booking properly accommodate it? Will the more vocal part of the fan base abhor it? I guess it'll be neat to find out in the coming years.






Kisame3rd14 said:


> The likes of Christian and Miro are receiving undefeated streaks, and they are C talent to WWE. Imagine when AEW signs up all of WWEs A and B talent.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Christian I'll give you since he has been underwhelming and even dare I say a bit out of his element since showing up. I love the guy, but during that Blade match I thought he was gonna fuckin' die. 
That said... bro, I have a REALLY hard time believing that Miro doesn't have legs if they play their cards right. He, Lance and Cage have guaranteed futures by virtue of being big ass fuckers that can work in a roster full of smaller guys on average.

But I'm being pedantic, I'm not ignorant to the point. I'm certain a Randy Orton or a Kevin Owens bleeding over would probably crowd up the top of the card and there WILL need to be adjustments to accommodate. Thing is though, that's one of them there Catch 22s. If they were truly A and B tier talent, would the company even *let* them leave? If WWE lets this shit get away from them any more than it has, and the public perception *truly* starts to swing in a meaningful way, those upper echelon guys... or what passes for upper echelon in today's climate anyway... would probably have the company tripping over themselves and promising the world to keep them. "Underutilized guys that are pretty talented" are AEW's bread and butter when it comes to snatching folks up. As long as _that_ perception persists, I doubt people would be too fumed. Heck they'd probably applaud it, as it further cements the idea that "this is the *good* place where these guys can truly show their power levels".

But like I said, we'll see. Variables and all that.




Spoilered, because I don't wanna stretch the page out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> One thing I want to mention about NXT. It was absolutely a mistake to move nights. It wasn’t beating AEW, but it was holding them at bay.


Pretty much. A lot of talking heads would bag on about how AEW was beating their ass most weeks, but the overall point was to prevent the perception of groundswell that would occur with AEW's ratings moving from 6 digits to...* 7 digits*?!?!? Humans are fuckin' weird....

The schedule change and the end of COVID fucked that up. Though I say again, like a broken record, not their fault. Their hand was forced by the danger of their consistently decently rated year long wrestling show being upended by a sport that no one in the US watches. Because advertisers are nothing if not short sighted and ignorant. Didn't that deal fall through tho? I wonder if NXT will be back on Wednesdays in a couple years or if it's seen as a lost cause at this point.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

Miro is his own biggest enemy. There is a little Big E in Miro; he wants to do silly stuff sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

You guys see Cena as Peacemaker?  What a great heel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2021)

Adam cole is a legit fool if aew isn't on the agenda and he re-signs with wwe


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2021)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu AEW might be falling for the trick you mentioned that Vince planted:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 7, 2021)

Vince thinks he can beat AEW with just Roman rofl


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

teddy said:


> Adam cole is a legit fool if aew isn't on the agenda and he re-signs with wwe


I probably wouldn’t re-sign with WWE. If Adam does it; he needs to get major assurances. And he should probably sign a 1 year deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Now I'm not gonna sit here and argue that AEW will NEVER shit the bed in that regard,


I would argue they already have by tossing Hangman out of the title page. They can make the kayfabe argument that the elite screwed him but the entire company was founded on the premise of shoot interviews and insider information. It would be like me having a teenage child and telling him he didn’t receive Christmas gifts because he made Santa’s naughty list, and then two weeks later I have a flat screen and the newest gaming console for myself.


Shirker said:


> Far be it for me to stick up for randoms on the internet, but if I can be frank, I think your ire towards the IWC is clouding your judgement a bit. For this to happen would be to assume that the brand will fall into the same bogus traps that WWE does when it comes to their PR.


I could be underestimating their thirst for mainstream appeal but I disagree that AEW can only fuck up by bad booking. These fans are more entitled than any fans of any promotion in history.


Shirker said:


> If A Sami Zayn or something bleeds over, will he end up being more popular than the Orange Cassidy's of the world? Would he be able to maintain it? Will his booking properly accommodate it? Will the more vocal part of the fan base abhor it? I guess it'll be neat to find out in the coming years.


Undoubtedly so, Sami Zayn would meet most of these fans requirements for a Mount Rushmore of Indy wrestling. OC is over because the fans play along with his gimmick, and for a while it was cool, then it got old when he was overused. He’s still their “megastar” but his gimmick is nothing without those fans. He’s similar to two(too?) cool and rikishi.


Shirker said:


> That said... bro, I have a REALLY hard time believing that Miro doesn't have legs if they play their cards right. He, Lance and Cage have guaranteed futures by virtue of being big ass fuckers that can work in a roster full of smaller guys on average.


Not saying Miro isn’t good for them, I’m just saying that he was a C+ player by the end of his tenure in WWE. Did he deserve more, sure, but they had the luxury of talent that he could be a lower mid carder in a cuck gimmick.


Shirker said:


> I'm certain a Randy Orton or a Kevin Owens bleeding over would probably crowd up the top of the card and there WILL need to be adjustments to accommodate. Thing is though, that's one of them there Catch 22s. If they were truly A and B tier talent, would the company even *let* them leave?


Daniel Bryan is A tier, Punk is S tier, Cole is B+ tier, Wyatt is A tier. All of those guys are as good as gone, that’s four main eventers on a roster that already has (Omega, Jericho, Hangman, PAC, Black, Cody, and Andrade) no room to give.


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I probably wouldn’t re-sign with WWE. If Adam does it; he needs to get major assurances. And he should probably sign a 1 year deal.


Pretty much. there's absolutely no guarantee that the value they see in him as a main roster player won't amount to him just getting shelved and budget cut. if they'll do it to bigger stars they'll do it to him


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

He is a guy though that can find a job any time he wants if he gets cut.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

They don't need the Young Bucks anymore. Fact.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2021)

Blair Davenport vs Xia Brookside 

and

Zelina Vega vs Bianca Belair

really entertaining women’s matches presented by wwe this week.  Credit where it is due.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu AEW might be falling for the trick you mentioned that Vince planted:



Just call Meltzerdamus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2021)

Yeah they should def chill out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2021)

If you like seeing vanilla midgets on NXT you maybe out of luck according to the observer.
Major changes coming to NXT.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2021)

Young, big, and green is the agenda


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2021)

I think it is obvious that NXT should be full of 20 year olds.


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2021)

I agree honestly. what makes me chuckle is vince wanting to homogenize the roster. the smol bois make the big men look bigger and can generally sell/bump for them in ways other big men can't


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2021)

Aliyah was lucky to avoid the axe again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Aliyah was lucky to avoid the axe again.


Nah

Aliyah is fucking a producer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 8, 2021)

What the fuck is this?!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2021)

Yikes. Smells like a full blown crisis brewing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2021)

WWE is literally telling AEW to give them their best shot while they try some stuff out.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck is this?!



Dope as fuck is what it is. I love how Undertaker just straight up has magic. 

If only the game looked at all interesting to play. Visually, the models honestly looks *miles *better than every single wrestling game in existence... even if that Cena looks _nothing_ like him. 



The Juice Man said:


> If you like seeing vanilla midgets on NXT you maybe out of luck according to the observer.
> Major changes coming to NXT.





Raiden said:


> Yikes. Smells like a full blown crisis brewing.



It's all about the pain, and if you can take it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


>


batista was probably living way above his means back then. I'm guessing he didn't get much for that mma fight.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Dope as fuck is what it is. I love how Undertaker just straight up has magic.
> 
> If only the game looked at all interesting to play. Visually, the models honestly looks *miles *better than every single wrestling game in existence... even if that Cena looks _nothing_ like him.
> 
> ...


When a mobile game will put in Dr. of Thuganomics Cena before any of the 2K games will.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2021)

Melter said that the plan is to make NXT have only people below 30 who might be box office attractions.

Idk what to make of that. It just seems like they are making a ton of unnecessary rash decisions.


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2021)

_“I’m not sure where their investments are. When it comes to their talent, perhaps we could give them some more.”_

narration: this wasn't a joke


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2021)

Randy!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2021)

Come on Corbin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2021)

I wanted Corbin to win that. Or to at least get $100,000.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2021)

Karrion is about to lose again!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2021)

lol show ends with Orton pinning AJ and then RKO'ing relatively young talent. Nice.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2021)

Randy Orton was the biggest star on the show. By far.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2021)

I saw that Aliyah beat Dakota Kai on Main Event. Dakota is doomed on the main roster. She is so thin. Vince probably looks at Aliyah and thinks she is more attractive and has more personality.

Bad news for Kai.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Melter said that the plan is to make NXT have only people *below 30 who might be box office attractions.*



Good luck with that Vince. You need all of it


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2021)

Right they will likely get none and then have worse ratings due to cutting everyone.

I also think it was weird that this was brought on by losing ratings to AEW. AEW's flagship show in on Wednesday and they offer way more action in two hours than WWE wrestling traditionally does. It's really not fair to blame the figthers for losing out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Melter said that the plan is to make NXT have only people below 30 who might be box office attractions.
> 
> Idk what to make of that. It just seems like they are making a ton of unnecessary rash decisions.



I remember back in the 2000s when TNA tried to get Paul Heyman to lead the booking, part of his insistence on joining was no one over 35.  Which is why he never showed up over there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2021)

Ember Moon sounds like a possible release to me. Injured a lot. Mysteriously pulled from her match tonight. 32 (probably older than they want for women on the developmental brand). Moved back to NXT from the main roster after it didn’t quite work out.

keep that name in your brain as someone that might not be around much longer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2021)

No one is safe


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 10, 2021)

I would enjoy the AEW women’s division to be more than a two person show. They could use almost any talent that is cut from WWE/NXT.

Speaking of which, I remember like a month or two ago that rumors of Tessa to AEW were gaining traction again. I wonder if it’s possible she debuts at all out?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2021)

I was thinking.

I wouldn't be surprised if WWE's new finance guy, I think his name is Khan, told vince he can run a tight ship and be just as profitable. And perhaps that it's better to just have a few talents on.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2021)

This doesn't look fake to me


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I was thinking.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if WWE's new finance guy, I think his name is Khan, told vince he can run a tight ship and be just as profitable. And perhaps that it's better to just have a few talents on.


That's the consensus yeah. 
The thing that sucks the most is that I'm not even entirely convinced he's wrong.

I mean, they've been trying for years to make it so that the brand is the most important aspect of the shows and the roster doesn't really matter too much, succeeding for the most part. Why not gut the roster and simply feature the same 12 or so people? There isn't too much proof that anyone cares.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2021)

cutting talent makes it worse, there would be no versatility since you will be getting repeat matches every week until a feud(s) is over.

WWE had the most versatile talent ever and they failed to utilize everyone because of Vince's stupid booking priorities and ideas


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2021)

Yeah I think showing the same people every week is a death kneel long term.

If they wanted to trim the roster a bit I can understand. But to fire everyaone and then think that' sa good idea is an lol.

The other talent better watch out too. Riddle gets RKO'd and AJ ate a pin.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2021)

You know with Randy (and Cena) I'm in two minds on both of them.  Firstly I honestly don't think the 16 titles of Flair should be beaten since WWE don't acknowledge other Flair title runs

But

Having Orton and Cena both on 16 title wins each, having a match for the vacant title where the winner gets the 17th title run and the loser retires.  With the winner in the next major PPV drops the title to a major up and comer (Legit one not one named as such in a meme) and also retires does have a nice end of an era feel to it.  Since they basically came into WWE together and have been each other's antagonists for a lot of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2021)

I think talent cares alot less then ya think. I met a dude who is was working for WCW from 98 to like 2000 or maybe it's end days. Once WCW went under he worked in some other places and Japan. He finished his career in 2010. He works security just because even though he has 11 million saved up. Dude only 48. He was a jobber.


How much money do you think jobbers let alone regular talent has made now?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I think talent cares alot less then ya think. I met a dude who is was working for WCW from 98 to like 2000 or maybe it's end days. Once WCW went under he worked in some other places and Japan. He finished his career in 2010. He works security just because even though he has 11 million saved up. Dude only 48. He was a jobber.
> 
> 
> How much money do you think jobbers let alone regular talent has made now?



I guess it depends on how well they can save as well and market themselves.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

This Dante Martin kid is the textbook definition of crowd pleaser. Maybe not the greatest worker right now, but who cares when you can move like that?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Christian winning the Impact belt would be the most Christian thing I've ever seen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Lmao

wwe had nothing for THIS guy


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This Dante Martin kid is the textbook definition of crowd pleaser. Maybe not the greatest worker right now, but who cares when you can move like that?


Hes 19 and made of springs

The old territory days would have fucked thier moms for a kid like that to push


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Pittsburg is fuckin' loud tonight, kripes


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

"Tony, can we have ZSJ?"
"We have ZSJ at home"

ZSJ at home:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Pittsburg is fuckin' loud tonight, kripes


where baker


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Trent Beretta


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Did I just hear a damn "Chuckie T" chant?

Crowd's here to see some wrestling tonight, it seems.

EDIT*
That Gin & Juice was KLEEN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> where baker


She here.
And jeeeeesus is she loved. Pitt's got it bad.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Qt has went from "qt did nothing wrong" to just plain asshole


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Good feel good moment for Big Show and weirdly enough the most menacing he's looked in a while. I dunno _why... _but hey, it was enjoyable all the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Good feel good moment for Big Show and weirdly enough the most menacing he's looked in a while. I dunno _why... _but hey, it was enjoyable all the same.


Because hes not crying after being made fun of by randy orton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Because hes not crying after being made fun of by randy orton


The "why" was moreso referring to them setting the segment up in the first place.These guys typically don't do stuff for no reason, but at the same time I can't really see them putting him in a match with QT or any other part of his group.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2021)

Apologies for being late.  Nephew visiting overnigh and granted him use of my computer.  Interesting show from what I've seen but it seems they are stacking the premier for Rampage.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies for being late.  Nephew visiting overnigh and granted him use of my computer.  Interesting show from what I've seen but it seems they are stacking the premier for Rampage.


Yeah, it seems like they don't want the precedent set by their change in schedule two months ago to be the norm.

I'm not really sure if there's much they can do to help it in the long run, but hey godspeed to them. Week 1's sure to be solid and week 2? Well... if all goes as planned....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The "why" was moreso referring to them setting the segment up in the first place.These guys typically don't do stuff for no reason, but at the same time I can't really see them putting him in a match with QT or any other part of his group.


i could see show vs qt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, it seems like they don't want the precedent set by their change in schedule two months ago to be the norm.
> 
> I'm not really sure if there's much they can do to help it in the long run, but hey godspeed to them. Week 1's sure to be solid and week 2? Well... if all goes as planned....



They have three shows in Chitown next week right? Two TV and one PPV so if a certain guy doesn't appear I'm epxecting the stadium to be in flames.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh shit, MJF hitting where it hurts.  Taking away Jericho's best weapon.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

This stip implies that Jericho gets a buff from his theme song

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 11, 2021)

That was a hot, hot show.

The crowd helped it a ton obviously, but every match helped matters by essentially being booked exactly how it should've. Con always seems to put the most work into the shows that seem lackluster on paper.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2021)

I assume Jericho is about to go away for awhile. I have no other explanation for why he would be wrestling on a weekly basis otherwise.

hopefully he uses his time off to stop drinking and get back into wrestling shape.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 12, 2021)

Fat2J is like 50yrs old. There's no way he'd be in wrestling shape lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)

LMAO This was hilarious.


Cornette seems to be a little emphatic to the cuts. He said internally, the company probably doesn't know what else to do with a lot of the talent.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2021)

They don't. But I don't think that's the point for most people.

 I think the sticking point for most is stemming from how much of an indictment it is to their internals that they have such a hard time finding stuff for people to do, especially considering what a point they've made of snatching people up for years.

Hiring a bunch of people for hundreds of thousands of dollars and just sorta shrugging your shoulders confusedly once you have them strikes the average person as... odd.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2021)

I was listening to one of Cornette’s videos and thinking about what was going on with NXT. And I wonder why Cornette has not been brought back for talent development.

look at the talent produced by OVW. It was more successful than NXT. And it seems more in line with the current idea that we are seeing leaked about the future of NXT. I think Vince should call him up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)

Maybe a little too hot headed, though a lot of what he says is right.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2021)

Corney's hot headedness is a disenginuos meme; I'm sure he's perfectly capable of behaving like an adult in a professional setting. Unfortunately, the guy Burns Bridges as a hobby, and the wrestling world can hold grudges

Dunn would probably immediately shut the idea down.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Corney's hot headedness is a disenginuos meme; I'm sure he's perfectly capable of behaving like an adult in a professional setting. Unfortunately, the guy Burns Bridges as a hobby, and the wrestling world can hold grudges
> 
> Dunn would probably immediately shut the idea down.


Dunn should shut himself down with his lack of progress this past decade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2021)

Dunn is one of the top 5 biggest problems with the product. That’s just a fact.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd dare argue that in a way Dunn is worse than Vince. The abysmal camera work and ADHD tier production takes the show from bad to literally unwatchable for me.

Also, his hatred of accents is not only borderline as xenophobic, it's also really _stupid_ given the company's attempts at international outreach. Imagine trying to chase an Asian demographic, but being put off by the fact that the guy that will help you do that talks funny. How's that make any sense...?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 12, 2021)

Dunn should run for president in the future!


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2021)

If anyone is interested in Fantasy Football, The 2021 Legendary League has been created


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2021)

So apparently hangman is being written out of the title picture so he can be with his first born. if that's the case I can more easily swallow him and DO losing that tag match now


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2021)

That’s a dumb reason to be written out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 12, 2021)

Kids are important Rukia. Paternity Leave.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2021)

Stupid. Never miss a big game or opportunity for the birth of a child.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Aesima (Aug 13, 2021)

Christian is not going to Impact without a belt, I really do hope he wins, only because that fed really needs someone familiar to carry their belt again since they fed the little star power they had left to Omega.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

teddy said:


> So apparently hangman is being written out of the title picture so he can be with his first born. if that's the case I can more easily swallow him and DO losing that tag match now



Yeah  that's been the assumption for a while now. There were a bunch of people on the bird app that brought it up the night Page lost, so I sorta assumed it was more widely known because I had a hard time believing anyone there would actually know shit that no one else did.

But yeah, it's why I'm assuming whoever faces Kenny next after Christian is not winning. It sounds less like they changed their mind on the payoff and more like they just decided there was no harm in delaying it again.



Rukia said:


> Stupid. Never miss a big game or opportunity for the birth of a child.



*Based*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Stupid. Never miss a big game or opportunity for the birth of a child.


Rukias not a breeder


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2021)

There’s a push to prevent Triple
H from taking over.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2021)

I saw that and i'm willing to bet the push to deligitimize him stems from laurinaitis. somehow this shit desolved into being a modern age GoT


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2021)

can't prevent the inevitable. Blood is thicker than water, and there's Stephanie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Premier night peoples.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Rampage premier time.

Let's see how Marky Mark does.

Starting off with the Impact belt, huh? Well I guess they only got an hour, so


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Hot ass crowd tonight.

I wonder if the talent are falling in love with Pittsburg tonight, because they seem like they're gonna be going nuts the whole night _yet again_ tonight. Hope Christian doesn't get blown up too bad....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok, there is the lock up so time to see these two styles will clash well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Crowd making this match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

A'ight, this is a dope match, ngl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Holy shit, Omega sold that Kill Switch to the chair,  So Captain Charisma wins the Impact belt.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Yeah, figured Cage'd take that. Damn good match.

Dude's losing at the PPV guaranteed. I worry for the heat for that one, but I guess with Punk or Danielson around, it won't matter.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, figured Cage'd take that. Damn good match.
> 
> Dude's losing at the PPV guaranteed. I worry for the heat for that one, but I guess with Punk or Danielson around, it won't matter.


100% losing


This makes it interesting at least. Cage should go do a run on impact as champ


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2021)

It's going to be cathartic af for impact to see cage back with the championship


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

teddy said:


> It's going to be cathartic af for impact to see cage back with the championship


Christian vs Moose


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> 100% losing
> 
> 
> This makes it interesting at least. Cage should go do a run on impact as champ


Cage returning to an Impact with no Dixie, cuz that's how he rolls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Cage returning to an Impact with no Dixie, cuz that's how he rolls.


You mean no Dixie and Russo.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Fuego... 
Gonna lose his life and his job prospects

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Fuego...



Sadly sacrifices must be made..... it's in Miro's contract.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly sacrifices must be made..... it's in Miro's contract.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

MIRO'S WEAKNESS IS DDTs!

YOU CAN DO IT, FUEGO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Well the skinny kid did put up a fight but Miro hulked up at the end and ate the guy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

That was such a WWE-style match. 
But in a good way. Reminded me of one of the better Lesnar matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That was such a WWE-style match.
> But in a good way. Reminded me of one of the better Lesnar matches.


It was litterally Spike dudley vs Goldberg

hit that ^ (use bro) with like 7 spears on a row and almost pinned him before getting murdered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

We're 2 for 2 for good matches and got 20 minutes left.

I kinda like the idea of Rampage being a full on sprint that gets its build set on Wednseday. If they keep this quality up, Con's desire to have it be just as important as Dynamite might become a reality.

We'll see though... this show airs late as fuck on a terrible day.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> We're 2 for 2 for good matches and got 20 minutes left.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of Rampage being a full on sprint that gets its build set on Wednseday. If they keep this quality up, Con's desire to have it be just as important as Dynamite might become a reality.
> 
> We'll see though... this show airs late as fuck on a terrible day.


They did say rampage was gonna be a faster paced show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Well Fuego got his contract after all.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Damn it im smiling


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Tony: "Hey, guys watch this, I'm about to break my first stip and not only is no one gonna mind... people are gonna love me for it"
Crew: "bullshit"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Holy shit, isn't Red Velvet suppose to be the face here.  Those boos.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, isn't Red Velvet suppose to be the face here.  Those boos.



Kinda reminds me of that feud between Kevin Owens and Alex Ryley (iirc).

Honestly, tonight sorta reminds me of NXT in a couple ways. Probably because of the runtime.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Holy shit these boos


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Okay, all things considered... maybe the hotness of the crowd is giving me a big ol' placebo, but this limbwork from Velvet is surprisingly smooth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, isn't Red Velvet suppose to be the face here.  Those boos.


Its the brett heart effect


Heel everywhere exceot the home town


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Again the crowd is making this show.  Invested in the Omega/Cage match, invested in the squash Miro match and aftermath, and really invested in the main event.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Its the brett heart effect
> 
> 
> Heel everywhere exceot the home town



Britt Hart*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2021)

I like Baker. But there aren’t a lot of good challengers for her. Velvet is not even over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Holy shit, blatent cheating getting cheered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

"Bullshit" chant for kicking Reba

Baker fever is STRONG in Pittberg, good lord.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, blatent cheating getting cheered.


heel champs gon heel


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2021)

Overbooked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Fucking Twilight Zone here, Statlander getting booed, the beat down getting cheered.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

I'll never understand Con's insistance on having Britt do heavy heat spots when she's being cheered.

Great show tonight. Really good momentum headed into next week. Show better deliver, cuz I'm gonna be there. Anyway, who was the lady? I feel like I should know her, but I don't.


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2021)

>red velvet gets any kind of advantage during a lockup


_BOOOOOoooOoOoOoOOo_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Scratch that last question, apparently Jamie Hayter is Thighs McGee from the earlier days of the brand. Completely forgot about her. 

She's blonde now and lost weight; that sucks. But it's nice to see her back. Honestly, there are a lot of old wrestlers that are due to start returning. Would probably be back by now if virus cases didn't keep rising and falling so erratically.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

I didnt recognize hayter


thought it was becky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I didnt recognize hayter
> 
> 
> thought it was becky


People in the Baked chat did too, actually. 

Imagine the meltdown... fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> People in the Baked chat did too, actually.
> 
> Imagine the meltdown... fuck.


The biggest betrayal in wrestling since the nwo


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I didnt recognize hayter
> 
> 
> thought it was becky


For real though i think the arena would implode if becky spontaneously showed up on aew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'll never understand Con's insistance on having Britt do heavy heat spots when she's being cheered.
> 
> Great show tonight. Really good momentum headed into next week. Show better deliver, cuz I'm gonna be there. Anyway, who was the lady? I feel like I should know her, but I don't.



Looking her up, she was at the beginnings of AEW then went to WWE NXT UK in 2020 for one match now has made her way back to AEW to assist Baker to who she lost in her debut.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2021)

It is a head scratcher to not do Christian vs Omega in the main event.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Cena eviscerated on the mic again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cena eviscerated on the mic again.


Cena eviscerated Reigns again?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Cena eviscerated Reigns again?


Yes.


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2021)

Everytime cena references how someone else is so protected my mind goes back to a time when it was tradition to say "cena wins lol"

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2021)

I still think it is puzzling that Bea is not working at AEW anymore. And now one of her close friends is there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2021)

For some reaosn I couldn't find rampage last night .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2021)

Cena's promo made no sense. Moxley leaving the WWE and Seth's shit booking had nothing to do with BABYGURL and that 1,2,3 shit was dumb as fuck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena's promo made no sense. Moxley leaving the WWE and Seth's shit booking had nothing to do with BABYGURL and that 1,2,3 shit was dumb as fuck.


Yet still better then anything Roman said unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2021)

Omega is such a fucking joke now, I still loathe the fact he was once one of my guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Cena's promo made no sense. Moxley leaving the WWE and Seth's shit booking had nothing to do with BABYGURL and that 1,2,3 shit was dumb as fuck.


Yeah but the CM Punk Easter egg was pretty cool. 

Cena can’t cut a promo without breaking the rules and taking it meta, if everyone was allowed to say what they wanted he wouldn’t stand out in his current iteration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yeah but the CM Punk Easter egg was pretty cool.
> 
> Cena can’t cut a promo without breaking the rules and taking it meta, if everyone was allowed to say what they wanted he wouldn’t stand out in his current iteration.


Interesting idea


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yeah but the CM Punk Easter egg was pretty cool.
> 
> Cena can’t cut a promo without breaking the rules and taking it meta, if everyone was allowed to say what they wanted he wouldn’t stand out in his current iteration.


I see ya prefer this scripted garbage ya have been getting.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I see ya prefer this scripted garbage ya have been getting.


There’s some good scripted promos: Roman, Corbin, Britt Baker, Cody.

Cena’s promos contain mostly scripted content, he just has the green light to ad lib, and instead of being creative he just retreats to the most cheap tactic possible and that’s because he’s one of only a few guys allowed to do so. 

Did you even watch/listen to the promo? The entire thing was terrible super Cena shit with two meta lines, one of which completely went over the audience’s head and the other got a cheap pop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2021)

Yeah... a scripted promo in and of itself isn't bad if it's written well and consistent with the wrestler's character. meanwhile the meta, off-the-cuff nonsense cena spits is so cringe. main thing for me being he looks like a massive hypocrite, and i'd almost expect a double turn if i didn't know better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2021)

Tribal chief gimmick is stupid

Roman should be wearing face paint and tribal gear and shit not jogging pants and Nike Travis Scotts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 14, 2021)

Giving triplemania a shot, Omega seems pretty over with the fans in Mexico.

e: not anywhere near as over as Flair though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats racist af



Thats what the Usos wear in their old gimmick


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2021)

Flair should not be getting involved in wrestling matches anymore.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 15, 2021)

Honestly Flair might be safer around wrestling opposed to left at home to his own devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2021)

I thought he was gonna just have a manager role. Like the thing he did a few years ago with the guy who copied him his still awesome. “That’s my line!” Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2021)

njpw resurgence was good


we getting moxley vs tanahashi at all out probably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2021)

Just saw the Cena promo. I’m not sure if it was a good idea to hit that low but it makes controversy I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2021)

Can someone please explain to me why this was alllowed to happen at the AAA event this past Sat.  Man Flair really wants to die in ring and nowhere else.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

I think Brit should humiliate Reba and then have Hayter destroy her on the next Dynamite. Just to remind everyone that she is a heel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think Brit should humiliate Reba and then have Hayter destroy her on the next Dynamite. Just to remind everyone that she is a heel.


I approve of this message

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Just saw highlights from AEW Rampage. Seemed decent. A little too much Jericho but that's every week I guess lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> I approve of this message


She does not need two partners. And Reba was good when she was kind of a chicken shit heel. But they have moved away from that.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Just saw highlights from AEW Rampage. Seemed decent. A little too much Jericho but that's every week I guess lol.


That's the consensus yes.

Thankfully his involvement was a one week thing. Though I'm kinda unclear as to why his involvement was necessary in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Jericho is the worst commentator.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

They are in big trouble for Summerslam if Belair vs Banks is off. 2nd most interesting match on the card.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm not sure if this makes sense but I had another concern too. There doesn't seem to be much of a difference between watching Rampage and the Wednesday show. I think maybe they need to think about how to make watching shows a different experience.



Shirker said:


> That's the consensus yes.
> 
> Thankfully his involvement was a one week thing. Though I'm kinda unclear as to why his involvement was necessary in the first place.





Rukia said:


> Jericho is the worst commentator.



For sure! In one segment that I watched, Tazz seems to be struggling to make conversation with him. The other commentators seem to just let him talk.


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2021)

Jericho on rampage was basically jericho on his podcast hyping up an obscure product

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2021)

teddy said:


> Jericho on rampage was basically jericho on his podcast hyping up an obscure product



Omaha Steaks promotion on national tv incoming.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shirker (Aug 16, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if this makes sense but I had another concern too. There doesn't seem to be much of a difference between watching Rampage and the Wednesday show. I think maybe they need to think about how to make watching shows a different experience.



New stage setup if Con's not a coward.


New overall aesthetic vibe in the building would also be nice. A little change in lighting and rope color goes a long way. Raw and Smackdown do a good job using lighting to feel like two entities, despite being the same show with the same stage and (roughly) the same guys.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Shirker said:


> New stage setup if Con's not a coward.
> 
> 
> New overall aesthetic vibe in the building would also be nice. A little change in lighting and rope color goes a long way. Raw and Smackdown do a good job using lighting to feel like two entities, despite being the same show with the same stage and (roughly) the same guys.



Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking. I think even something low budget would be better. But it just feels exhausting to me as a viewer to watch the same thing again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

I saw the Rampage ratings and I thought they were a little disappointing.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Got positive press from Forbes: 

But I think you're right that there's reason for alarm. I remember Impact fading. They should move to another day long term.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Considering the matches and the hot crowd. They should have done better. Even I watched the last thirty minutes!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah I think asking people to watch television at that time is maybe too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think asking people to watch television at that time is maybe too much.


I am literally sleep by the end of smackdown

10 pm on friday is when everybody is sleeping or at the club

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome to Raw is Recap.  So after the recap montage we get Orton out for either a promo or match.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

I think this kind of stuff is why they lose out to AEW tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2021)

So Orton vs Khali-lite........ok back to Coyote Ragtime Show.  

Placid out!!!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Lol AJ described my exact thoughts.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

I agree with AJ. No one cares about why Randy RKO’d Riddle.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

I feel bad for Randy.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah what the heck is wrong with them?

it also makes Riddle look bad. He gets RKOd and then asks to tag team. Wtf!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Vince does not get the Riddle character. But he thinks he is funny. So, expect him to always be treated a bit like a joke character.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn he just lost too. Lol he might get fucked.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Nikki new character is crap.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2021)

Watching a bit of Dark Elevation.  Well shit, looks like Caster from the Acclaim will be out for a month due to his past promos while he completes sensetivity training.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2021)

Moist TV................................... I turn back to wee what is going on Raw and see the Spasms take on Riply while they are promoting Moist TV as an upcoming skit........................


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

This stupid sword thing with Drew McIntyre needs to stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

The guys Drew is fighting are green. But in general, the team with the advantage in a handicap match should always win.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 16, 2021)

Jinder looking real vascular and "natty"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2021)

I also think the segment with Drew was cringe. “Raise your hand” lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

The Miz and Morrison are the worst act on Raw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

This might be okay if Morrison just beats up the Miz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

They could have the goddess Bliss but instead they have this dumb character.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Riddle can make matches apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Is Karrion going to lose before Takeover?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

NXT partner for Charlotte?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

Nia is Charlotte’s mystery partner.  Lmao.
I am out. Awful show. Rematch city.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 16, 2021)

AEW going out of their way to ask fans to sing Judas on Friday, and even going as far to post the lyrics is beyond silly. They didn’t have to say a word, every single fan knew that the entire point of the stip is to create a moment for Jericho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2021)

I wouldn’t sing it if they put cash in my hands. Objectively Chris has been the worst thing about AEW in 2021.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Nikki new character is crap.


Absolute this and i don't care if she pushed for this gimmick. it just tells me she's dumb af for asking for it in this creative climate and needs guidance with crafting a compelling character


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2021)

Why the fuck is Nia still in the WWE!!?? Is she havin 3somes with executives? Ffs!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Riddle can make matches apparently.



Right. Makes no sense.

Overall thought yesterday was a bit of a mess. They have some great names on the show but it doesn't seem like anyone is being utilized properly.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2021)

Every match was a rematch last night. The wrestlers fighting at Summerslam have all fought each other in some capacity for the last six months. I am sick to death of seeing Jinder and Drew, Charlotte, Nikki & Rhea.

every “big” match. Especially on Raw. How can the audience feel anything but fatigue?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn’t sing it if they put cash in my hands. Objectively Chris has been the worst thing about AEW in 2021.


I can't disagree.
When I read this post I thought "homie's exaggerating", but thinking about it, a lot of the criticisms I have about certain characters have either been resolved, fixed or aren't on TV much anymore.

Closest I can think of is the recent Cody stuff, but he's dead now, Nyla/Britt fued's done with, etc....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2021)

Jericho has dragged down MJF. He probably will want to ruin Darby next.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2021)

lol he needs to take a break

 that No DQ match he had was an explosion of shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2021)

Fat2J is a fraud and was sent by Vince to destroy AEW from the inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 17, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol he needs to take a break
> 
> that No DQ match he had was an explosion of shit


Not going to lie, that match was a guilty pleasure of mine. The match was absolutely sloppy, which is normal for AEW, but the dominoes pizza cutter spot reminded me of old ECW.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, that match was a guilty pleasure of mine. The match was absolutely sloppy, which is normal for AEW, but the dominoes pizza cutter spot reminded me of old ECW.



lmao.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not going to lie, that match was a guilty pleasure of mine. The match was absolutely sloppy, which is normal for AEW, but the dominoes pizza cutter spot reminded me of old ECW.



Pretty weak. Fat2J should have used a stapler and shut someone's eyelids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2021)

I like Kyle O’Reilly. But I don’t think he is going to be elevated by beating Adam Cole on Cole’s way out either.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2021)

The best thing about Hit Row is the girl.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The best thing about Hit Row is the girl.


yes


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

AEW really will sign anyone from WWE. Ever Rise????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW really will sign anyone from WWE. Ever Rise????


Well at least they finally have a jobber tag team instead of having FTR or the Varsity Blondes constantly take L's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 18, 2021)

Aesima said:


> Well at least they finally have a jobber tag team instead of having FTR or the Varsity Blondes constantly take L's.


I consider the blondes a Under team

Wingmen are jobbers


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

FTR is good. But they are cursed when it comes to injuries.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW really will sign anyone from WWE. Ever Rise????


At this point if WWE released a fucking janitor, Khan would pick him up for double and give him creative freedom to choose which days he wants to clean the bathrooms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Checked AEW's websie for previews tonight. nothing lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Checked AEW's websie for previews tonight. nothing lol.


Advertising is not their specialty. That wing of the company is probably run by a friend of the Young Bucks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Checked AEW's websie for previews tonight. nothing lol.


The whole card is out on twitter


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Jericho vs MJF to see how bad Jericho wrestles.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> The whole card is out on twitter



I’m an old man.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I can’t believe Ric Flair did that!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Flair is a legend


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I will try to watch AEW. But I can’t watch the Young Bucks match. Sorry. Can’t do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Pacific Rim was a disappointing movie.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Tuning in, show's opening up with fuckin' 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I haven’t seen the Moxley entrance in a while. I don’t think “wild thing” works. And Moxley’s strut was goofy and contrived.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

“You still got it”. What a dumb chant.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

You do hardcore matches when you don’t still got it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Why are Darby and Sting selling for these clowns?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I don’t like no selling a table spot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't think I've ever seen someone no-sell a table spot before


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

I wonder what happened to D'Arby's hand


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Fun match, about what I expected when I seen Darby and Sting vs Jobbers.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Sammy Guevara tyin' the knot at just 12 years old; proud of 'im

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Guevara should always be a heel.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Did JR make another sexually implied joke?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

No, but I'm pretty sure that's how it'll be interpreted anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I don’t like either of these guys. But I guess Sammy has some fans.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

The cutter should have ended the match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm not THAT familiar with Spears's work in NXT, so my experience is limited, but this is deadass the dude's best match I've seen.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

HOW THE FUCK DID HE KICK OUT OF THAT???!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

No good. Matches like this are bad for wrestling.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

I get what they were going for with that visual at the finish; Sam beats Spears bloody; but that delayed 450 should've ended it.

Still, fun match. Spears is finally getting more comfortable these days.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> No good. Matches like this are bad for wrestling.


When you watch AEW you have to have similar expectations as you would a late 90s ECW show. It’s literal video game wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

If Cody’s reality show doesn’t include his real life squabbles with the Bucks and Kenny then it isn’t worth watching.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Dante Martin


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

This is a face promo in Texas, Tony....
I dunno if you thought this one through.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

I like this Lambert guy


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Probably the best promo AEW can come up with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

The crowd is annoying.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

The crowd is soft, the guy told them to shut up and they followed directions.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Jericho should never be a babyface.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Oh this is when I take a break.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

My homie Jericho literally implied he's gonna bury MJF

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

MJF has to win. Jericho has harmed his status in this feud. He needs to make MJF look strong tonight.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

This ^ (use bro) Nick has rainbow chain-link earrings.

Do the Bucks just, like, shop at a douchebag store for their gear?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Problem with the Bucks is this heel persona is not their true feelings dialed up. This is just what they think is cool. If they really want to heat with their AEW fans they should talk about their real life political opinions or go crazy with their religious beliefs.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Problem with the Bucks is this heel persona is not their true feelings dialed up. This is just what they think is cool. If they really want to heat with their AEW fans they should talk about their real life political opinions or go crazy with their religious beliefs.


At least they aren’t trying to be babyfaces anymore. Lmao.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> At least they aren’t trying to be babyfaces anymore. Lmao.


That is true.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Jungle got more of that than his opponent did, but I respect the idea.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Callis is great


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

I can’t believe I’m saying this but I would actually like to hear some of the side guys talk. Like the guys behind Kenny.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Omega over here thinking he's adorable with these T-Shirts using C and M initials.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Tonight seems like it's gonna be a heavy heat night if they go ahead with giving MJF the W.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Tonight seems like it's gonna be a heavy heat night if they go ahead with giving MJF the W.


The hometown babyface got to win.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Come on. The fans can’t cheer Big Show. These are his biggest critics.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

The last thing I ever want to see is the big show wrestling another match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

QT literally can't stop being inserted in weird ass feuds.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The hometown babyface got to win.



Good point. I'm moreso referencing the Lambart thing, the Bucks thing, Christian getting murdered for an hour and MJF.

It isn't too typical on the brand for there to be heat angles without either a catch or some manner of levity. Tonight they seem to be letting stuff hang.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Big show about to fuck somebody up


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Ricky Starks coming out dressed as his own original character, Dan "The Ock" Jonston


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

They really cram everyone on to their shows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

And everyone is in a group.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Where the fuck is Kipp Sabian?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

I didn’t know we were getting blessed with a Thunder Rosa match tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

He got hurt.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Where the fuck is Kipp Sabian?


Hopefully up for release

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Did Ford get some work done?
She looks more like the letter P than usual. Then again, it could be the corset playing tricks on me.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> He got hurt.



Oh right, forgot.
Seems like it's been a while; must've been bad.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Hopefully up for release



Be nice


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

I like Ford. But that cutter looked terrible.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ford looked really sloppy, especially with whatever the hell happened to her Muta lock, but her sell of that drop kick through the ropes was fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Anderson gonna get Black'd.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ford looked really sloppy, especially with whatever the hell happened to her Muta lock, but her sell of that drop kick through the ropes was fantastic.


I agree. Her and Thunder seemed confused every time they got twisted up in her submission.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

They’re giving MJF and Jericho 20mins? Fuck that


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

THEY'RE FEEDING MIRO EDDIE KINGSTON??!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Hopefully not.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Dean botched that promo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

I like that these promos are short and quick lol


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Jericho probably just had an orgasm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Mox always seems like he's just a hairs breath away from strangling someone to death everytime he's given a mic.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

I feel like this a cappella spot should've been on a PPV, but I guess Jericho's got shit to do, if what Zhen said about his concert schedule is any indication.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Lol they are probably gonna get scolded for doing that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lol they are probably gonna get scolded for doing that.


Better to ask for forgiveness... yada yada

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Jericho is actually working tonight, this reminds me of his NJPW performances.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

... i just noticed something.
isn't it a little weird that MJF focused so much on fucking up Jericho's arm these last 4 weeks to ultimately lead to a match where he made the Judas Effect illegal?

I guess they forgot about that part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ... i just noticed something.
> isn't it a little weird that MJF focused so much on fucking up Jericho's arm these last 4 weeks to ultimately lead to a match where he made the Judas Effect illegal?
> 
> I guess they forgot about that part.


I didn’t even notice that, they sure did forget.

e: I guess it technically would make sense since he’s about to win with the armbar


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

lmao mjf just threatened to hit the ref


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

*holy shit, Jericho tapped out???*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 18, 2021)

Very entertaining episode tonight, I have to give them their credit. All the usual problems but that’ll never change, at least there was a pro wrestling match to end the show. 4/5


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

Good. Hopefully MJF won’t have to work with him anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 18, 2021)

Good ending. One problem I thought I saw though was that Jericho was the babyface. I'm not sure if this helps MJF.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

Honestly... the finish felt anticlimactic.
I get the idea to put MJF over heavy with the 2nd worst way to lie down, but it didn't really feel well lead to and the fans just seemed more deflated/disappointed than mad. Still, the right guy won. I wonder what's next for Max.

----------

Decent episode. Not as exciting as last week, or Friday. Seemed like another build episode. Oddly enough, the highlight was the Guevara/Spears match... which is a _weird_ thing to type, but there it is.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2021)

The highlight was the Baker promo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 18, 2021)

She's good too, but she's always good, so I just sorta absorbed it and moved on.

On the other hand, I'm not used to seeing Spears in a one-on-one match that felt that big, and he decided he was gonna wrestle his ass off tonight for whatever reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

It is amazing to me that the crowd was so behind Jericho. How is it that they can have the correct reaction for Big Show, but still be cheering for flabby Jericho?


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2021)

The amount of teasing this company, and punk himself, has engaged in is borderline criminal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2021)

Also the way miro finds ways to fit lana into a promo sends me


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Do you think Rusev is campaigning for Lana every day?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 19, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Where the fuck is Kipp Sabian?


who cares hes terrible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2021)

Be nice


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

They should hve maybe closed the show by teasing what might be on Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

I don’t think I could go to an AEW show. I went to an ROH show once and found the fans extremely obnoxious. And like a monster truck quality crowd. Definitely felt a similar vibe while watching the show last night.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Sammy’s girlfriend is not very attractive. Must be a long-term friend or girlfriend. Dating since pre-AEW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think I could go to an AEW show. I went to an ROH show once and found the fans extremely obnoxious. And like a monster truck quality crowd. Definitely felt a similar vibe while watching the show last night.


I’m a different type of fan than you and from a different place. But here in Philly, ROH was the fucking shit. I was taken there as a child before I knew what real pro wrestling was, around the ages 9-13. I seen Punk in his basketball shorts and he had it then, definitely my favorite as a child. And I seen Bryan with loose fitting trunks and pads, I thought the fans were crazy to cheer for him. I seen Joe on his legendary title reign come out and destroy low Ki to a hostile crowd. My last ROH show was Bryan-Nigel final tour and that was really the fucking shit, I was probably 13-14. ROH fans back then, and in my city were crazy but fun.

I’ve been to two AEW shows, the premier in DC and the Philly show(ep5-6ish). DC seemed so mild and tame, much like the recent Houston crowd. They’re hot but it’s more like they’re playing along than actually rambunctious. I spoke about it in this thread but there was a close split amongst fans cheering Nyla and booing her, and both of those are for the reason you would think. The Philly crowd was more hot, a tad more dangerous, but it’s still AEW. I’ve been to ECW shows at 5-6 years old and I seen people fist fight with Corino and his crew. The AEW Philly crowd is nothing like that. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

The Young Bucks were in ROH when I went. So, it was within the last three years probably.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2021)

If the Bucks were in ROH that’s probably closer to five years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Time flies.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

I went to a TNA show in Coney Island once. It wasn't bad. the Dudley Boys were super coo; they signed autographs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

Ah so he might be taking a break. Thank God lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

He will be back. The crowd spoiled him rotten last night. I would have booed him. But guys like me were not admitted to the building I guess.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

Yeah special shout out to that audience for fucking us over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 19, 2021)

Jericho and Cody are taking breaks to open up slots for Bryan and Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Who needs to come in so that the bucks and omega will take breaks?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah special shout out to that audience for fucking us over.


What have we become?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 19, 2021)

I wonder if they set up things to go that way without telling us. So weird.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2021)

Imagine if Jericho goes away for six months and comes back and is still fat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Who needs to come in so that the bucks and omega will take breaks?


I think The Express is beating the bucks


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

So who is ready for tonight?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

I probably won’t watch this week. Don’t really see a card that interests me. Keira Hogan. What was the main event again? Some jobber versus moxley?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I probably won’t watch this week. Don’t really see a card that interests me. Keira Hogan. What was the main event again? Some jobber versus moxley?


Young lion not jobber


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

I might watch highlights again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

What an awesome match!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Once the Punk segment is over the show gets turned off, the card is trash. Now if they have the balls to hold Punk until the final segment, then I will watch to see the crowd hijack the show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

Last weeks card was way better. This show is an insult to Michael Jordan!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ah so he might be taking a break. Thank God lol.



The Fozzy tour has been confirmed for a long time now.  He's either gone now or after the ppv.

Also how much rioting will Chicago do tonight if Punk doesn't show up on AEW?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Also how much rioting will Chicago do tonight if Punk doesn't show up on AEW?


Minimum couple hundred thousand in property damage


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Also how much rioting will Chicago do tonight if Punk doesn't show up on AEW?


There’s no way it’s not happening after his latest IG post, but hypothetically speaking it would be a joy to see. They would tear down the entire arena.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2021)

CM Punk renounces retirement

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Minimum couple hundred thousand in property damage


No less than 7 fatalities 

----

Punk's going last. Why would you blow your load in the first minute of the show?

Maybe they'll do the thing where he has both an opening and closing segment, but those credits aren't rolling without his mug on the screen for a Dynamite cliffhanger


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

If Punk doesn’t make his entrance during the opening segment, the fans are likely to hijack the show with chants throughout everyone’s matches.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

We're not Philly, but I get your point.

I'm going by the logic of television; if Punk just comes out and does nothing the rest of the night, that'll probably chance a dropoff and fuck up their ratings average. I think they're willing to eat a few chants to avoid that.

Besides, I doubt anyone's gonna try to hijack a Moxley match or Luchasaurus. People like them too much. Jade tho... we'll see.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Chicago is Philly-lite, but I agree. AEW fans are pretty tame. We’ll just have to wait and see, but the speculation is interesting to say the least.

e: I will say this, tonight is going to be historical regardless. The ol lady took of work so we can order wings and pre game. I haven’t been able to get her to watch an AEW show in months. We did consider going tonight but she refuses to take off from work tomorrow. That pop will be an all time wrestling moment no matter how shit AEW is today or will become in the future.


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2021)

Ya'll ready for hornswaggle to light it up on rampage?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2021)

I want Fat2J to come out and tear off his costume and reveals that it was CM Punk himself all along

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

I am hearing Sasha may be off Summerslam rumors again. That is a match WWE absolutely cannot afford to lose.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Mr Con just reported that tonight’s format will be way different than their usual. The consensus is that means Punk is getting atleast a 10 minute promo to open up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am hearing Sasha may be off Summerslam rumors again. That is a match WWE absolutely cannot afford to lose.


Sasha got covid
shes a anti vaxxer and anti masker


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Load blow it is.

Well no complaints from me. Hope it works out for 'em

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha got covid
> shes a anti vaxxer and anti masker


She’ll be fine, she doesn’t need a mask or Vax she’s in peak physical condition.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha got covid
> shes a anti vaxxer and anti masker


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sasha got covid
> shes a anti vaxxer and anti masker


I have heard that also.

100% Sasha deserves heat from WWE if they have to cancel the match because of covid.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

supposedly Bianca has it also.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

If they aren’t going to wrestle. Announce it. None of this last second bait and switch bullshit.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Homies advertised Charlotte for a house show that she'd asked for time of on ages ago. I don't think it concerns them.

Nor should it tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

It should at a big PPV.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 20, 2021)

Bruan got kicked out of my friend tattoo shops mid tattoo for being a cunt  lmao


Its was a ass tat


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

@Zhen Chan @Shirker you boys ready for that pop?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

gods I wish there was a way to watch live in the UK without having to pay for another sub


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bruan got kicked out of my friend tattoo shops mid tattoo for being a cunt  lmao
> 
> 
> Its was a ass tat



Wasn't he reported to be a dick even when he was with the company?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Just wondering but will Punk's wife also be coming out of retirement or were her injuries that bad to keep her out of the ring?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2021)

She had concussion issues.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

Edge came out to brood Entrance.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @Zhen Chan @Shirker you boys ready for that pop?


Dark is on right now.
Ears already got blown out by Baker simply existing.

I fear for my safety and eardrums when Punk shows up....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

Gods young fans can be dumb.  Someone posted online the Edge/Seth thing with Brood music and the youngsters are all claiming Edge stole Bray's gimmick

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

These homies sellin' Chicago themed shirts in the venue and "I Was There" shirts. Shit's hilarious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Tony in the ring cryin' bein' in the United Center.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Well show time.  Who is starting the show off.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Damn they didn’t wait!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Welcome back Punk.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2021)

BEST
IN 
THE 
WORLD


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

They fucking did it...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Do they have toys? They could make so fucking money from this


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Fuck my girlfriend I’m traveling to Chicago for the next show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Do they have toys? They could make so fucking money from this



Wouldn't be surprised if his shirts would have sold out at this point on AEW's website if they had them out.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Punk is on the verge of tears and ready to cry, this promo is going to be special.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

I hope he goes full heel at the end of the promo.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if his shirts would have sold out at this point on AEW's website if they had them out.



oh yeah at least shirts. True.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

shots fired to Vince

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Middle finger to WWE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> shots fired to Vince


Not surprised.  

And he's sporting a new shirt.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

"When I left Roh I left pro wrestling." Shots after shots.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Lmao that is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Full face promo by Pubk, he’s joining Darby isn’t he?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

Still wish I could be watching, but hearing it through wrestletalk is enough.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

I wonder if he will show up next Wednesday or his the next ppv.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

AEW Ice cream.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

I’ll be there September 5th, no question.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Hmm, a free ice cream bar on the way out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2021)

the arena singing "Cult of Personality"


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

However loud we came off on TV... we were louder.

Fuck, my head hurts from screamin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, a free ice cream bar on the way out.



 I love it because it's a call back on when Punk was demanding his own icecream in wwe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

I’m tuning out now, that was all I needed to see


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> However loud we came off on TV... we were louder.
> 
> Fuck, my head hurts from screamin'


You guys killed it, you should come to all out. My girlfriend and I will be there. I’m shooting for that section just off the floor directly across from the Titan front. 105, etc.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 20, 2021)

I will say this 

MJF vs CM Punk must happen.

Just think of the promos

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

It's because of that crap with Caster of The Acclaim that we are having this tag team tourny.  Before his removal from TV it was the Acclaim going after Varsity Blondes in the ranking for 2 and 3 spot to go after the Bucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Fuck my girlfriend I’m traveling to Chicago for the next show.


I will make your girl happy, you just go have a nice time in Chicago.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Has Jurassic express gotten other opportunities to fight for the titles? Not sure but I few like we have seen them a lot.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You guys killed it, you should come to all out. My girlfriend and I will be there. I’m shooting for that section just off the floor directly across from the Titan front. 105, etc.



Tried to get tickets but I wasn't aware of presales so I missed out.

No way am I giving money to scalpers. Have fun tho. Dunno how good a show it'll be, but it'll certainly be a hot one if tonight is any indication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's because of that crap with Caster of The Acclaim that we are having this tag team tourny.  Before his removal from TV it was the Acclaim going after Varsity Blondes in the ranking for 2 and 3 spot to go after the Bucks.


 
2021 is so damn lame....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will make your girl happy, you just go have a nice time in Chicago.


She seems to be enticed enough to go to all out,  if not I’ll let you know brother!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

That was a fun match.   So guessing it's going to be a toss up between Lucha Bros and Varsity Blondes on winning to face J Express in the finals if going storyline wise.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

You guys are still watching?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

This Hogan girl has a donk, Christ.

Like if Sasha Banks ate more carbs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Well that was quick.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You guys are still watching?



Watching  real time with BillMaher mainly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Shirker said:


> This Hogan girl has a donk, Christ.
> 
> Like if Sasha Banks ate more carbs


They must see something in her since they had her face off against Shida twice on their Youtube shows.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

I'd be posting more but the reception in here is butt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

From what I've seen Garcia has two submissions he uses to get wins from what I saw on Elavation and Dark.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 20, 2021)

Short but to the point match.  Mox reverses Garcia's submission into one of his own.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2021)

Good ending but I'm a little confused. Crowd cheered tonight for both CM punk and sting's guy at the end.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 20, 2021)

Punk appearing exposed just how low the totem pole AEW's star power is at, the rest of rampage was a snorefest and everyone else barely got a reaction from the crowd. Yikes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 20, 2021)

The thought of Mox being a star when guys like Punk and Bryan are on the roster is a complete joke. He’ll have to settle for either tag belts or the tnt title. He was the mid sized fish in a pond, now he’s the little fish in an ocean.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Tell that to the people in attendance. People still lost their shit when he appeared in the crowd and sang to his song.

There's room in wrasslin' for multiple big stars. A good promotion kinda depends on that concept. Mox'll be just fine as the Ishii to Punk's Naito.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Good ending but I'm a little confused. Crowd cheered tonight for both CM punk and sting's guy at the end.


People love D'Arby.

I think it's supposed to be less of a heel vs face match and more just two crazy dudes duking it out.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Your loving mod has decided to post both parts of CM Punks debut for you to enjoy



Also in WWE news, Cena vs Roman has got a new stipulation on if Roman loses he's out of WWE.  Ending spoiler there.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2021)

Darby looked Ike he was on the verge of orgasming. that friend could not stop smiling and breathing heavy


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2021)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WELCOME BACK PUNK!!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Fuck Roman


That’s where we draw the line at UCE


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2021)

All Roman has is his entrance theme which is by the way, the best WWE has ever done in recent years. 

John needs to be champ again. Little Jimmies are upset with the current champion.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I think it's supposed to be less of a heel vs face match and more just two crazy dudes duking it out.



Yeah that's cool too. Honestly if that's the vibe, best not to force one to be heel and the other face.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

So, how was it guys? Did it live up to the hype?

I saw some YouTube thumbnails and I thought Punk looked super old. And really thin. Not hating. Just pointing out some facts.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

I thought he looked a little thin too but I think it's al good. The energy was great and they did a fine job keeping his promo in a reasonable amount of time (somewhere around 20 minutes for an entrance + talk).


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> So, how was it guys? Did it live up to the hype?
> 
> I saw some YouTube thumbnails and I thought Punk looked super old. And really thin. Not hating. Just pointing out some facts.


There were grown men crying, i think it went well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Lmao.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> So, how was it guys? Did it live up to the hype?


ESPN, Sports Illustrated and all of Social Media is STILL hyping Punk's AEW debut.

Nobody is talking about Summerslam.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

lmao alcohol maybe.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> So, how was it guys? Did it live up to the hype?
> 
> I saw some YouTube thumbnails and I thought Punk looked super old. And really thin. Not hating. Just pointing out some facts.


I don't think he looked SUPER old, but there was definitely some greying of his beard. It works for him though, sorta like how it does for Edge. Guy always did look perpetually tired. Help add to the look of the "reinvigorated veteran".

As for his build, I didn't notice, never cared about that sorta thing, but I think once he gets more into the swing of things it could improve. It won't hurt him here as much as it would in WWE since there isn't as much of a focus on physique. I mean his first opponent is D'Arby for goodness sake, lol.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2021)

One thing I am very curious about regarding Punk though is what he's actually gonna _do_ now that he's here.

One of his main draws, for me anyway when I started getting back into wrestling, was that no matter what gimmick he had, he always came off as the squeeky wheel to an otherwise well oiled machine. Even back when it was more watchable, he still always had the air of a guy that was playing a different game with his overall demeanor, and once he did the Voice of the Voiceless gimmick his entire persona was just seemingly breaking the company's self imposed rules.

AEW isn't so much a well oiled machine as it is a Rube Goldberg. They mostly just sorta freeball it over there, so I'm curious with that and with his age what he can do with his character that can help set him apart and give his promos that necessary edge. What does the rebellious cat do when he goes to a promotion whose very existence prides itself on the perception of waving the flag of rebellion (as long as you don't make too many rape jokes, lol).

He's a smart guy, I'm sure he can figure out something.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

wait summerslam is tonight and takeover is tomorrow.   I wonder why they swapped it around.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2021)

Is Punk gonna gas out after 10mins? Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes, lol. I imagine that's why the first guy he's fighting is D'Arby. I imagine kid'll spend a lot of the match selling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

I think hey should use them to promote and push the young talent as much as they can. Having him against someone who just turned 28 I think is a great move.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 21, 2021)

I figure Punk could each these kids the art or storytelling & in ring psychology  instead of trying so hard to snap their fucken necks for a cheap pop  all the time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2021)

The CM Punk promo was heat until he addressed anorexic Jeff Hardy. Not sure I am dying to see that tbh. But good for Punk getting a hefty paycheck before he calls it quits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Summerslam rumor_ 



I read a rumor that Goldberg would win the title tonight!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Summerslam rumor_
> 
> 
> 
> I read a rumor that Goldberg would win the title tonight!



The Rumour I heard is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lashley will win, but in a matter where he's "hurt" and Big E is cashing in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

That would be better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2021)

So hearing for RAW that Logan Paul is returning to do a skit on Moist TV with the Jizz and Johny "Skit Skit Skit" in response to CM Punk returning...........ok.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Miz and Morrison are the worst act on Raw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2021)

Hearing reports that tonight's PPV will be a make or break for Bliss's Lilly doll pending on the merch sales coming out of the event.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Logan Paul has huge heat with this crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

I am glad I didn’t go to the show. Football stadiums are terrible venues.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

That was an anti-climactic finish.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

really good tag match, and the right team won.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

The right team definitely won. I missed a lot of the match. Distracted by the Sasha Banks rumors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Doudrop dressed like she is going to wrestle this match.

< 3 minutes is my guess.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Who is this Michelin man shaped woman with Eve Marie?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who is this Michelin man shaped woman with Eve Marie?


You have avoided a lot of bad content on Raw if you don’t know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

I haven’t watched Raw in months, I don’t even look for the highlights.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Damn he's looked like he's  not aged since his AC slater days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Wise.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Priest might’ve just broke his back


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Dominick channeling his dad with the 3 amigos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2021)

Tfw Lilly will be in the HoF


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who is this Michelin man shaped woman with Eve Marie?


Piper Nivin from NXT UK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2021)

Ohhhh.. Cena will win


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Is this match on or not?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Guys, I hope you all find someone that loves you as much as Pat McAfee loves Nakamura.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

wait wait, champions come out second.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow did they really just falsely advertise the Sasha and Bianca match lmaoooo


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Who wants to see Carmella wrestle?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ohhh shit, so this is WWE’s answer to yesterday.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Becky's back!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

I am not a Becky fan. I shut it off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Still trotting out the same tired man gimmick to boot.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

I thought it was Sami Zayn coming out and was wondering why he was getting such a huge reaction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

One thing about Carmella. That might be the hottest she has ever looked.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Wow they just squashed Bianca like that lol, no respect.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

I turn around for 30s and Becky wins.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

If Seth loses tonight they should have Becky rub her win in his face and show him who makes the money in the family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

I like Mahal but McIntyre is getting stale, this is a bathroom and dinner prep break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

The sword storyline is almost as bad as Lily tbh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

LOL at Bianca getting squashed.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Nikki coming out first.  Jeez we know who Vince really wants to be with every night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Lol @ Rhea motioning like she’s checking the time during Charlotte’s entrance.

 She has a good chance of going down as Charlottes best rival. Their matches have been much better than Becky-Charlotte matches.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2021)

Neither Rhea or Bianca are stars. No signs. No merch.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Neither are, but both have it. Bianca has attention grabbing moves but on the mic it just doesn’t work. Slang has never been over with wrestling fans which are largely composed of older white men and young white children.

Rhea has it, she just hasn’t been made and probably won’t with the political pull that the women above her have.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 21, 2021)

Fuck this company

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

When you see Charlotte in the ring with Nikki alone you already know the result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

so still need 4 more losses and wins for Charlotte now


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

And Ric Flair said Charlotte gets bad booking.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Full Brood Edge


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

This entrance is longer than pretty much most of the Undertaker's entrances and Goldberg's matches combined

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2021)

Becky


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 21, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> This entrance is longer than pretty much most of the Undertaker's entrances and Goldberg's matches combined



Then he looses in 7mins


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2021)

Was bobby getting cheered for putting oldberg's son in the hurt lock?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

teddy said:


> Was bobby getting cheered for putting oldberg's son in the hurt lock?



Bobby was being cheered for the entire match, only a handful of people were cheering goldberg.  Most were booing him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Bobby was being cheered for the entire match, only a handful of people were cheering goldberg.  Most were booing him.


Yeah i had to check and make sure my ears weren't complete shit. had me in stitches hearing the boos whenever oldberg mounted some offense and people actually cheering the heel shit

this would be a wakeup call for any other promoter with sense


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

SMB3 John Cena Oo wtf


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Roman needs to squash Cena worse than Lesnar did.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

Goldberg still has 2 matches left on his contract.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 21, 2021)

Goldberg "Tell them it was a doctors stoppage"


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

Tuned in.

I was trying to watch the Pacquio fight but that shit is 75 dollars. What the hell is wrong with them.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

This Cena is such a troll, trying to win with the most dangerous move in sports entertainment.  A roll up.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2021)

surprised at the pace so far.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2021)

Roman working the crowd and the camera work is on form tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

The mean street posse will interfere


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

This match is really exposing Cena’s balding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 21, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Roman working the crowd and the camera work is on form tonight.


Wrestling’s final superstar


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 21, 2021)

Edge/Rollins was MOTN.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

One last time? Years and decades in the making?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Holy fuck I thought Cena had it won there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Great match, correct person won.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

Big win for RR.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

What the fuck is Brocks hairstyle lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Viking beast time


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

lol @ the commentary.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2021)

Brock


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

lol I wonder if AEW caused this by pulling out Punk and others .


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol I wonder if AEW caused this by pulling out Punk and others .


caused what


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

So I guess the storyline will at first be who side is Paul on.  But if Roman beats Brock (He still needs that 100% clean win) who is next on the list?  Oldberg?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

"I am so grateful to be here."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

WWE responded to AEW as they should have. There’s no one person that could’ve matched Punk but they proved how easy it was to get stars back into the fold. AEW has Punk, Bryan, and Wyatt. But when Punk is having matches with Darby and Jungleboy, Wyatt is leading the most embarrassing stable in wrestling history, and there’s only one or two guys that can wrestle Bryan’s style, it will become quite clear who is the big leagues and who is the minors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Cowboy viking bork isn't a look I was expecting but here we are. also heyman looks like a man caught between his wife and his mistress

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So I guess the storyline will at first be who side is Paul on.  But if Roman beats Brock (He still needs that 100% clean win) who is next on the list?  Oldberg?


Ideally he defeats Brock at SS, and then either beats or loses to Rock at WM.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ideally he defeats Brock at SS, and then either beats or loses to Rock at WM.



I'm doubting Survivor Series, that's the whole raw v smackdown stuff.  If not Extreme rules then Saudi.

Although a Brock win could give Brock vs Lashley at SS

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Also bianca looks like a fucking goober losing the way she did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Imagine loading up in the bus after the event and realizing you got in less offense than oldberg's son

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

So from reading on the posts on the past few pages the take away for tonight was that Becky and Brock returned at the PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I like Brock. I know wrestling Twitter bitched about everything he did during his last run. But I thought he gave us a few incredibly entertaining moments.

I am definitely glad he is back. Both Becky and Brock seem like they will be on Smackdown.

doesn’t raw need some reinforcements? Yikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I hope Jericho calls Brock fat again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2021)

Fuck Roman Reigns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

i'm weak at how bork won't ever pass on an opportunity to fuck up cena

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

teddy said:


> Cowboy viking bork isn't a look I was expecting but here we are. also heyman looks like a man caught between his wife and his mistress



Heyman looks like someone that likes to be pegged. 

Lesnar looks fucking cool tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> One thing about Carmella. That might be the hottest she has ever looked.



Ehh.. That's not attractiveness. That's trashiness. She looks like a stripper that would give you extra services during a private dance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2021)

Brock should start wrestling in denim pants


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Punk gonna gas out after 10mins? Lol



You'd think a guy who made a gimmick out of being clean would have better endurance lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> You'd think a guy who made a gimmick out of being clean would have better endurance lol



But... But Punk had an iron match with John before. That counts right? Right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Speaking of Punk vs John. I kinda disliked Punk brushing off his WWE time like it was filler. Yeah, E nearly killed ya and working with Vince and Nose was a nightmare but that was still his prime run and it was hot as fuck. It could've been much better, it was still the over he has ever been.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Speaking of Punk vs John. I kinda disliked Punk brushing off his WWE time like it was filler. Yeah, E nearly killed ya and working with Vince and Nose was a nightmare but that was still his prime run and it was hot as fuck. It could've been much better, it was still the over he has ever been.


AEW contracts are not considered valid until you talk bad about WWE, be it on tv or Jericho’s podcast.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Speaking of Punk vs John. I kinda disliked Punk brushing off his WWE time like it was filler. Yeah, E nearly killed ya and working with Vince and Nose was a nightmare but that was still his prime run and it was hot as fuck. It could've been much better, it was still the over he has ever been.



In the Mick Foley A&E dock, the show's capped off in a monologue where he recounts all the stuff he willingly went through and what it gave him in return. He asks himself if it was worth it, and the show ends with him not being able to definitively answer, despite still having pride in what he did.

I say that to say: you're right, but I'm not going to hold it against someone for weighing his fame/success against how the pursuit of it left them and deciding that the latter was heavier.

Besides, if it makes you feel better, it was probably partially lip service anyway. "Fuck dubya" is part of that brand's identity, and Punk's a pretty smart guy. If he's gonna offer reprieves, he's not gonna do it during a return speech on a show whose popularity is partially predicated on spite.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

WWE is why Punk is a “star”. It is also where he met his wife. Don’t take the good things for granted Punk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Not to mention the fact that us WWE fans bought his house!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not to mention the fact that us WWE fans bought his house!


"You hear that, *Phil*?!?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I say that to say: you're right, but I'm not going to hold it against someone for weighing his fame/success against how the pursuit of it left them and deciding that the latter was heavier.



Mick was a bit different IMO. Mick reached what he reached by nearly killing himself, there was arguably no other way. For Punk, it was mainly shitty management and doctors which could have 100% been avoided. He has every right to be bitter about the assholes that made his tenure a nightmare. But he reached Megastar status by being in the right company in the right time. Kinda shitty turning his back on his very own successes. If Punk really left wrestling in 2005 and made a return today, nobody would give a shit. Could've worded it better is all I'm saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm aware of the nuances, yeah. It was mostly an analogy to point out that what people value varies and their experiences inform those values.

I suppose it doesn't help that I sorta sympathize with the notion. "I got cash" can only be used as a gauze so many times is all I'll say.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I like Brock. I know wrestling Twitter bitched about everything he did during his last run. But I thought he gave us a few incredibly entertaining moments.
> 
> I am definitely glad he is back. Both Becky and Brock seem like they will be on Smackdown.
> 
> doesn’t raw need some reinforcements? Yikes.



yeah I think RAW really could have used some of the talent that was cut.

the format for the show is also just awful.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Punk gonna gas out after 10mins? Lol


Hes had 18 months to get back in shape


if he gasses its hubris

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes had 18 months to get back in shape
> 
> 
> if he gasses its hubris


Probably didn’t think he was coming back a month ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

WWE launched Cena NFT's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

High remarks from Jim about CM Punk's debut:

On AEW's momentum:


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2021)

So if your former employer almost kills you , you should still be grateful to them?

God some fans are idiots.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

teddy said:


> i'm weak at how bork won't ever pass on an opportunity to fuck up cena



I wonder if that was called by Cena and Brock while they were out there together.

Also knowing Vince he'll see this tweet and make it so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> So if your former employer almost kills you , you should still be grateful to them?
> 
> God some fans are idiots.


There are two sides to every story.

And Punk has been such a miserable asshole over the years; it is easy for me to roll my eyes and think he is full of shit (about a lot of things).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I think WWE is shitty for the bait and switch last night. I don’t like Becky. Sasha on the other hand is one of my favorites. Cancel the Sasha/Bianca match so that I can save my money.

(I did consider driving from Phoenix to be at the show. Thank god I didn’t.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> So if your former employer almost kills you , you should still be grateful to them?
> 
> God some fans are idiots.



Nobody said that. Maybe learn to read before calling people idiots. Ya idiot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Even though she is the Smackdown champion. I bet Becky will be on Raw for a promo/segment.

WWE has proven they don’t care about the brand split.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Nobody said that. Maybe learn to read before calling people idiots. Ya idiot.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Speaking of Punk vs John. I kinda disliked Punk brushing off his WWE time like it was filler. Yeah, E nearly killed ya and working with Vince and Nose was a nightmare but that was still his prime run and it was hot as fuck. It could've been much better, it was still the over he has ever been.


I can read just fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I can read just fine.





The Juice Man said:


> So if your former employer almost kills you ,* you should still be grateful to them?*



Can you?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

I was confused because didn’t he have a speaking role at the E? I thought they were at least on semi decent terms.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2021)

That show was through FOX not WWE.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 22, 2021)

Punk obviously still hates them, specifically Triple H for deliberately sabotaging The Summer of Punk by adding himself and Kevin Nash for some reason. 

No denying that WWE gave him a platform to become a bigger star but he had to fight against the grain, Despite being their champion and a draw, they didn't really feature him as a main eventer, let's be real here, Them letting him keep the belt as long as he did was just to have another reason to have Rock vs Cena again. Also, firing you on your wedding day? come on now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I was confused because didn’t he have a speaking role at the E? I thought they were at least on semi decent terms.



He was fox employed not WWE.  Vince may have been able to veto it but Vince wanted extremely good terms with Fox so highly likely he let it happen to keep Fox happy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if that was called by Cena and Brock while they were out there together.
> 
> Also knowing Vince he'll see this tweet and make it so.



Vince: "The stakes are too high! This shit is good gddammit!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Even though she is the Smackdown champion. I bet Becky will be on Raw for a promo/segment.
> 
> WWE has proven they don’t care about the brand split.



Becky is just as bad ad Nia Jax


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I am not a big Becky fan. Her pregnancy was timely in my opinion, because I think fatigue was starting to set in for that character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Punk didn't fuck Stephine, so he's still on "could come back if he wanted to" terms. The vibe I got from Punk's interviews is that Vince actually likes him but worked him like a horse with no meaningful compensation other than money. It's probably Nose that's the issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Not to mention the fact that us WWE fans bought his house!



Imagine self identifying as a fan of a company instead of a sport smh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

So I take it this Monday will be judgement day for the Alexa and Lilly gimmick on whether it's placed on the trebuchet and flung into the river or we have to continue to put up with Shango magic for the rest of the year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Imagine self identifying as a fan of a company instead of a sport smh


Excuse me, I self identify as a mark


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I would rather watch Britt Baker than Becky right now. Even though I know I am getting a better match out of Becky. A lot of people can put on good matches. But can you get me invested in your character?  That’s the real challenge.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm so confused. Why is this kind of attention not being put on RAW? 

RAW is a hot ball of nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Dakota Kai should win tonight. Raquel’s act won’t work without her. So, if wwe cares about producing good television.. they change the title here.

the interesting thing about this idea is Raquel is probably what they are looking for. Tall and strong.

I know Vince probably wasn’t impressed with Dakota in her dark matches. (Aliyah has been beating her on a regular basis.)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm so confused. Why is this kind of attention not being put on RAW?
> 
> RAW is a hot ball of nonsense.


Vince is mad about AEW beating nxt. And he is mad about the talent nxt has been sending him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I would rather watch Britt Baker than Becky right now. Even though I know I am getting a better match out of Becky. A lot of people can put on good matches. But can you get me invested in your character?  That’s the real challenge.


The only difference between the two is everyone knows Becky’s promos are scripted, whereas your casual AEW viewer forgot that Cody and others are behind Baker’s “good” heel promos.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Vince is mad about AEW beating nxt. And he is mad about the talent nxt has been sending him.



I don't understand why he's surprised when AEW has a ton of big names. And throwing people out who have names already can't help. I think it's personally deranged.

If there's anything he should learn from AEW, it's that the talent aren't the problem lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't understand why he's surprised when AEW has a ton of big names. And throwing people out who have names already can't help. I think it's personally deranged.
> 
> If there's anything he should learn from AEW, it's that the talent aren't the problem lol.


Vince probably seen a Young Bucks Match. They forgot to show him NJPW Omega.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Vince probably seen a Young Bucks Match. They forgot to show him NJPW Omega.



He's out of his mind. I mean AEW has a lot of challenges sure but I found it way more entertaining to watch than RAW.

As of a few weeks ago I wasn't watching either.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I think HHH did screw up NXT tbh with you. They haven’t developed enough people. They really have just been signing up every indie wrestler they can find.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> He's out of his mind. I mean AEW has a lot of challenges sure but I found it way more entertaining to watch than RAW.
> 
> As of a few weeks ago I wasn't watching either.


AEW is a variety show. You watch for one, maybe two good matches. Their good matches are great, no doubt about it. But their bad is far worse than anything Raw or SD has to offer. Unless you’re into seeing people get their skull cracked or neck broken, then that’s another story.


Rukia said:


> I think HHH did screw up NXT tbh with you. They haven’t developed enough people. They really have just been signing up every indie wrestler they can find.


The rumors are that it’s vince’s prerogative to cut the balls from Triple H/NXT. Since they lost the “war”, Vince wants them to go back to being purely developmental. Not a bad strategy IMO, considering that NXT was AEW lite. Why compete when you can just use the system to further people that will actually be stars, opposed to everyone waiting on the talent to graduate and instantly be thrusted into the ME picture on the big shows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

NXT might not be able to beat AEW. But they can definitely beat the Nightmare Factory.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NXT might not be able to beat AEW. But they can definitely beat the Nightmare Factory.


With Gable Stevenson and that Olympic wrestler chick, they already have the best prospects in the business.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NXT might not be able to beat AEW. But they can definitely beat the Nightmare Factory.


Which faction.   Plus I've seen some of the upcoming talent from there on Dark and Elevation and they got a skinny white guy that's suppose to be the second coming of Sonny Kiss.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

If anything. WWE has tried too hard to appease the IWC.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> WWE launched Cena NFT's.


I am actually interested in buying an NFT. But not for pro wrestling!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> So if your former employer almost kills you , you should still be grateful to them?
> 
> God some fans are idiots.



Not the wording I'd use but... it's definitely a really tough ask.

-----------

Anybody tuning into Takeover tonight? I'm not huge on the card at all, but I feel obligated to watch the last one before it succumbs to the Pritchard-ing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

No Takeover for me. Takeover can be an appetizer to the big main roster ppv. But it should never be a dessert.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Roman has to keep his title till Mania now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

And maybe past that if no one is good enough.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Imagine self identifying as a fan of a company instead of a sport smh


fuckin' thank you....

Kisame was clearly joking, but I've seen some people unironically get super deep in the sauce. For both companies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Imagine self identifying as a fan of a company instead of a sport smh



Sooooo like every other legit sport?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Kisame was clearly joking, but I've seen some people unironically get super deep in the sauce. For both companies.



Which is ironic since they both mostly suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Roman has to keep his title till Mania now.


I said earlier how he could potentially drop to the Rock, but now thinking of it he should go beyond that. I wouldn’t be upset if he kept it until the next mania or the folllowing mania after that. He’s on a run that hasn’t been seen in wrestling since, Hogan or Sammartino. Let WWE build a good face, Roman is good enough to carry it for an extended period of time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

My takeover picks are

Grimes Drag Gonzalez Joe and Kyle


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Grimes vs Knight match was pretty good.
That finish was great. Probably the best cave in I've ever seen the dude hit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Grimes vs Knight match was pretty good.
> That finish was great. Probably the best cave in I've ever seen the dude hit.


I was 90% sure he hit his neck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

I still can't view Gonzales as a babyface.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I still can't view Gonzales as a babyface.


Shes not. Its heel vs heel


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shes not. Its heel vs heel


Ironically, I also can't see Kai as a heel.
She's trying her hardest to come off as a bitch, but I'm just sitting here listening to her promos and bein' like "Nah, yeah, that's fair."


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ironically, I also can't see Kai as a heel.
> She's trying her hardest to come off as a bitch, but I'm just sitting here listening to her promos and bein' like "Nah, yeah, that's fair."



reminds me of serious heel Jericho.  Everything he said at least for the first few months was straight-up facts.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

...this match feels like it's being wrestled in both double gravity and half gravity at the same time.

Some cool brutal looking shit occasionally, but it's interspersed with some real awkward movement.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

2 for 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

W A T E R


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Come on Drag. You got this little buddy


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

i'm seriously convinced that angle was crafted to get becky booed. there's no way you put that together thinking anyone is going to like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

That powerbomb on the apron was one of the ugliest fucking apron bombs I've ever seen.

In a good way. Poor Dragon, jeebus.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

That clothesline was a warcrime

EDIT*
Drag's chest and neck can attest to that. My fucking god.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Jesus Christ, Dragunov's chest.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Dragonov relinquished his humanity to be a part of this match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Holy fuck, Walter tapped.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

*HE TAPPED?!?!?*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

3 for 3

Call me mystic mack baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm unsure how to think about that.  Walter is a monster, so is Dragunov.  But Walter tapping just doesn't feel right when if it is a powerful sleeper he should have KO'd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Wait, Cole and Kyle are following that??

...fuck. Good luck. Hopefully the 3 falls format helps.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I don’t think WALTER should have lost. But there is no one else. So, it had to be Dragonov.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> I'm unsure how to think about that.  Walter is a monster, so is Dragunov.  But Walter tapping just doesn't feel right when if it is a powerful sleeper he should have KO'd


Drag couldnt break his body but he broke his spirit


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2021)

Jesus that match felt like a war


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

...fans aren't happy about that one.

Can't imagine why, but whatever. It was kinda obvious he was losing. Brutal match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

4 for 4

Take me home Joe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...fans aren't happy about that one.
> 
> Can't imagine why, but whatever. It was kinda obvious he was losing. Brutal match.


Because cole is cool and cool kyle is fucking lame and fake


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I hated the finish to the O’Reilly/Cole match.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Neither Cole or O’Reilly have what it takes to be big deals on the main roster.

I believe that was Cole’s last match in NXT.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

...wait, I thought he was sans Scarlette just on the main roster.
Why the fuck isn't she here in NXT?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Did Scarlet get released?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Neither Cole or O’Reilly have what it takes to be big deals on the main roster.
> 
> I believe that was Cole’s last match in NXT.


Vince will probably run hard with Cole for a while but whenever he finally gets bored with him I'm gonna be there to lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...wait, I thought he was sans Scarlette just on the main roster.
> Why the fuck isn't she here in NXT?


I thought the same


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Hardy chants.

Huh. Never thought I'd hear crowd shitposting here of all places. But I guess that's how it goes when the main roster attacks.
Seriously, what were they thinking...?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What???



Dragunov made Walter tap out


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 22, 2021)

That’s insane


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Crowd's tuckered out after going through two snuff films and now being met with Samoa Joe vs a CAW.
Hope they can get them back into this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I want Joe to tease the musclebuster.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Hardy chants.
> 
> Huh. Never thought I'd hear crowd shitposting here of all places. But I guess that's how it goes when the main roster attacks.
> Seriously, what were they thinking...?


I thought they were just teasing Kross about being a jobber on the main roster.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I thought they were just teasing Kross about being a jobber on the main roster.


That's what I'm referring to, yeah.

What I was mostly getting at is that it's disappointing that NXT's big monster scary man is being teased like that in the first place. That's usually what a disruptive main roster crowd does because the show's easy to mock. Seeing it happen here is weird.


Doesn't matter too much now tho, crowd's waking up

EDIT*
Aaaand then the match ended. Huh.
Okay match I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I want Joe to tease the musclebuster.


Nice


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2021)

Joe wins via muscle buster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

Joe looked exhausted lol. He was in a choking submission and he had to pull his pants up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 22, 2021)

5 for 5
where is my crown

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 22, 2021)

Great, great show tonight with a somewhat anticlimactic wrap up.

MotN was Water vs Dragon. Heil to the Tzar. 

I wonder what's next for this brand now. Sucks that it's been disrespected to such a degree. Even with two bum knees and a blind eye, it's still out here soloing. Imagine if Vince weren't a chode.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2021)

I don’t like a lot of the pieces in nxt right now tbh. 

i probably like LA Knight as much as anyone they have.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t like a lot of the pieces in nxt right now tbh.
> 
> i probably like LA Knight as much as anyone they have.


Was kinda disappointed he lost since I don't care for cameron grimes or whatever his spazzed out gimmick is suppose to be.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

It’s fine as long as Knight moves on to something new now.

the grimes/knight stuff was unique compared to the rest of the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Mickie James is a pain in the ass. No wonder they never used her.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Big Show wants to fight Sting.

lol AEW has some really good match up potential. It's honestly a litle shocking that they using Punk for Darby, but that's the right thing to do.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Big Show wrestling Sting hurts Stings value.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Big Show wrestling Sting kinda hurts Sting _physically_.

I'm sure fans nostalgic about the days of WCW will eat it up, but I don't have to see it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2021)

Big Slow splashed Sting in the corner and the latter's PTSD starts kicking in

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah I guess they should have Big Show fight young talent then.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Big Show Vs Marshall is right. But the crowd treated it with indifference. Which I give the crowd credit for. That’s what they would have done if they had seen this in wwe. So, props for not pretending it was good just because it is AEW.

mark henry should pay attention. Because no one wants to see him wrestle either.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

And why is Christian hanging around with Dino douche?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2021)

Walter vs the Ruski was MOTY. My chest hurts just watching that match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

WALTER is better than Dragunov.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2021)

Dragunov has every tool in the book to be a mega underdog baby face. Too bad muricans and E will never back a ruski. Hell, Putin will likely take credit for the title win. Any minute now.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> mark henry should pay attention. Because no one wants to see him wrestle either.


Speak for yourself my dude.
The glory days of the House of Pain are still fresh in my mind. 

Thing about that gimmick is you don't gotta be scared all that good at the whole wrestling thing (Henry's always struck me as average), simply being a big scary black dude is enough. The only real problem I'd have with him in the ring is I'm not sure what the chances of him having a heart attack are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2021)

Henry can shit down my throat and I would eat it up. Fucking love Mark. He's an inspiration for me when working out. Gonna get me some braids when I bulk up enough. Cultural appropriation be damned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 23, 2021)

The thought of Henry splitting the Bucks' wigs makes my penile tingle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> And why is Christian hanging around with Dino douche?


He’s going to turn heel on Jungle boy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Ramapage cleared 1.1 mill veiwers in the spot of death

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Damn Jim shitted on the tag team match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn Jim shitted on the tag team match.


He doesn’t like either team. And neither do I.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ramapage cleared 1.1 mill veiwers in the spot of death


Real talk, I was expecting mid 9's. Pretty neat.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Everyone knew Punk was coming. I don’t buy the narrative that they “popped” a number without advertising him.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

There are people saying that?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

I think it's wonderful that they only have an hour to fill. I hope it stays like that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

I think even Punk made that claim to a radio station!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

AEW needs to start releasing people that have no future. People like Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeah if they're gonna sign a bunch of people from WWE maybe they need to slim down a little bit. Or maybe put folks on shorter term contracts.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think even Punk made that claim to a radio station!



Well Punk's a wrestler, they're prone to embellishing.
Homies telegraphed it so hard that if he hadn't shown up, even though it wouldn't legally be false advertising, Chicago would've been well within our rights to trash the place.



Raiden said:


> I think it's wonderful that they only have an hour to fill. I hope it stays like that.


Same. I don't mind two hours, having grown up with 2h wrestling programming since I was a kid, and I get the advertising/TV deal benefits to it, but the glory days of NXT proved that one consumable hour is all you really need as far as entertainment and quality goes. If they don't drop the ball or get complacent, Rampage might end up being the superior show of the two, despite the death slot.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Right! Less time and higher quality. 

It seems being a smaller company and doing two two hour shows is a death wish.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to start releasing people that have no future. People like Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela.


Kiss has a future imo

My immediate cut list is
Kip sabian
joey janella
marko stunt
Christopher daneils ( in ring keep him backstage)
Jack hager
Alan angels '5'
Preston vance '10'
The hybrid 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

right at least put them in a royal rumble style match or something. just don't hold them and not use them lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

I don't like dropping Hagar and Angelico. The later can _get his shit in_ if LU was anything to go by, and Hagar needs to stay cuz the brand still need decent biglarge lads. The rest is reasonable tho. I'd keep Marko for job material as well, but really I'd be fine with dropping him if it meant I don't have to hear people fard & shid their pants over him anymore.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I don't like dropping Hagar and Angelico. The later can _get his shit in_ if LU was anything to go by, and Hagar needs to stay cuz the brand still need decent biglarge lads. The rest is reasonable tho. I'd keep Marko for job material as well, but really I'd be fine with dropping him if it meant I don't have to hear people fard & shid their pants over him anymore.


Of the current large lads we have

Luchasuarus 
Wardlow
Archer
Hobbs
Cage
Billy Gun
Big show
Miro
Bear country
The butcher


We can lose Hager


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Cut Luchasaurus too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Of the current large lads we have
> 
> Luchasuarus
> Wardlow
> ...


>Gun, Show and Bear County 

bruuuuhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Gun, Show and Bear County
> 
> bruuuuhhhhh


Are they not large?

What is the problem


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

I'd really rather not see the first two wrestling if I had the choice. The latter two... I'm not gonna knock them as I've only seen a little bit of them, but Con clearly doesn't see them as individuals that he'd like to regularly put on TV just yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'd really rather not see the first two wrestling if I had the choice. The latter two... I'm not gonna knock them as I've only seen a little bit of them, but Con clearly doesn't see them as individuals that he'd like to regularly put on TV just yet.


I like gun in short matches

And show, yeah...  I could see him still being useful in like tag matches. Get the hot tag, 30 seconds of big shit, tag out let the young guy get the pin


No need to goldberg it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

My prediction for the next Goldberg match is Morrison.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> My prediction for the next Goldberg match is Morrison.


who it should have been the whole time


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

The crying CM Punk fan looks really bad to me tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2021)

No one has ever seen a crying wrestling fan, really? that's a gripe now? dude was happy to see a revered wrestler from the past who once swore off wrestling forever and now there he is in all his glory. At this point you're just looking for something to complain about.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

It is a bad look for a grown man. It is a guy that places too much life importance on a sporting event.

if dwayne wade came back to the heat tomorrow and there was a fan in the stands crying. I would say the same thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 23, 2021)

lmao you never seen a sporting event or wha? Nothing wrong with someone being emotionally  invested, my neighbors were crying their eyes out when the Cubs finally won a world series, You prefer those statues in the crowd that don't do shit when a moment happens instead? you must be fun at parties.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Those people are pathetic too, lol.

some of the biggest losers in wrestling history are the people from the crowd that saw Brock beat Undertaker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

Welcome to Raw is Repeat, bitches.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welcome to Raw is Repeat, bitches.


All of the feuds from Summerslam should be over tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

What happened to Cedric Alexander and Shelton Benjamin?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Cedric Alexander and Shelton Benjamin?


Back to catering with them, Vince decreed.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Back to catering with them, Vince decreed.


Knew they wouldn’t be used when they got fired.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Good promo from MVP.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

It actually seems like they are pushing Priest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

My problem with this is MVP shouldn’t be able to make matches.

And this is a lose-lose for WWE. Neither guy should lose right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Lashley’s Zeus entrance is pretty cool.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Lashley got dropped on his head.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

So thirty minutes into this show, we get the potential of a Lashley/Priest feud yet the match becomes a tag match between Priest/McIntyre vs Lashley/Sheamus...........  wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Shaemus is the batman


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

Actually he’s a butt no worries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Weird for Lashley to walk off.
It’s like it happened because they needed to end the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Shaemus is the batman


Nah, Sheamus comes off as the pasty Repo Man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

Holy shit, didn't know they signed Lord Mumgus from Road Warrior.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Did you guys see that mask Kross was wearing?????  Lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)

And I'm out, when you have Johny Skit Skit Skit bringing out garbage, time to run.

Placid away!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

I took the opportunity to start laundry and shave.

Miz and Morrison are the worst.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)

Good. Morrison and Miz needed a split.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2021)

the tv title thing is sad. they could actually have a legitimate program.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 23, 2021)

Shockmaster gritty reboot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2021)

I blame Kross. He wore it. I don't see someone holding a gun to his head.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2021)

As I incredulously glance over at the 30-someodd corpses strewn about with suspicious looking wounds in the back of their heads, I wonder if the best option at the moment is to err on the side of caution on Kross's part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I blame Kross. He wore it. I don't see someone holding a gun to his head.



Hmm, maybe but you have to remember from reports and interview from former talent that VInce has this Sith-mind trick way of getting what he wants from the talent.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2021)

So cringe man.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2021)

Guys, who the fuck is Rick Boogs?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Guys, who the fuck is Rick Boogs?


He looks like Ben Stiller’s Dodgeball character.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> He looks like Ben Stiller’s Dodgeball character.



Is he a wrestler or what? Lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2021)

I think he is. I remember him from nxt.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think he is. I remember him from nxt.



Then why the fuck is he playing a rockstar wannabe lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Then why the fuck is he playing a rockstar wannabe lol


Because he's Elias 2.0 while they killed off the orginal Elias gimmick to this.....

I have no earthly idea what's going on, but his "look" has him coming off as a farmers work hand.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because he's Elias 2.0 while they killed off the orginal Elias gimmick to this.....
> 
> I have no earthly idea what's going on, but his "look" has him coming off as a farmers work hand.



What in the actual


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 24, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Then why the fuck is he playing a rockstar wannabe lol


Hes a really really bad wrestler


but hes entertaining


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because he's Elias 2.0 while they killed off the orginal Elias gimmick to this.....
> 
> I have no earthly idea what's going on, but his "look" has him coming off as a farmers work hand.



I watching through this thinking he was about to start doing some kind of manual work and think he was going to take Regal's first WWF gimmick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because he's Elias 2.0 while they killed off the orginal Elias gimmick to this.....
> 
> I have no earthly idea what's going on, but his "look" has him coming off as a farmers work hand.



Dumbass Elias just buried himself


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 24, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiss has a future imo
> 
> My immediate cut list is
> Kip sabian
> ...


Same list but I keep the dancing guy from TH2 that isn’t Jack Evans and release Kiss.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2021)

I was surprised by the ending of that last match.

I thought that was better than most of the shit RAW put on yesterday.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2021)

When even Kisame wants to keep Angelico, you know we got somethin'.

I'm baffled as to why he isn't featured on the main show more. I know he's got the Hardy thing, but Private Party and the Blade seem to engage in far more activity that he and Evans do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2021)

Looked at Elevation and Dark.  There seems to be a schism forming  in the Dark Order that might lead to a break up with members of the group.  Going from what I saw it might be Angels, SIlver, 10, and Silver's tag partner (forgot his name atm) might end up leaving the core group.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, I was about to post about that sometime today but never got around to it.
It just so happens to be occurring around the time there are reports saying that Rotunda is allegedly at the late stages of talks with the company.

I thought it was a neat fantasy booking idea when people were tossing it out but... shit, are they actually gonna do it..?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, I was about to post about that sometime today but never got around to it.
> It just so happens to be occurring around the time there are reports saying that Rotunda is allegedly at the late stages of talks with the company.
> 
> I thought it was a neat fantasy booking idea when people were tossing it out but... shit, are they actually gonna do it..?



Well if Rotunda is coming in and probably taking over the Dark Order they need that stable to become a heel team again so getting rid of babyface aspects of them then replacing them with some more serious looking talent might bolster their image as a credible heel team when Brody first took over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I expect Elias to be released.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

So it's been reported Adam Cole's extended contract ends this Friday so he's a free agent come the weekend pending if he doesn't resign to the WWE by then.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

He has to follow his fiancé to her company because she is a bigger star than him.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aesima (Aug 25, 2021)

They're about the same, only Britt Baker clearly has a target on her back, doesn't fit the Joshi mold so they're trying hard to incapacitate her.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2021)

Lol so the rumors were fake regarding Adam Cole getting a $1m contract from Vince


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2021)

Aesima said:


> They're about the same, only Britt Baker clearly has a target on her back, doesn't fit the Joshi mold so they're trying hard to incapacitate her.


Britts a bigger mainstream star than adam ever was

Adam was big with the hardcores but Britt gets that casual money

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Pretty much.
Though to be entirely fair, afaik he never really had the platform she does. Perhaps a move to AEW could change that? Who knows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I think he will have a hard time standing out in AEW. They have a lot of guys like him there.

more unique in wwe.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Also tinier.
I have worries about Triple H and Shawn's ability to keep him safe from Vince and Pritchard's eccentricities up in the main roster.

Still, I _do_ wonder if the loyal base he already has could do that on its own. Kinda like how Bryan managed to remain over mainly because audiences absolutely refused to give up on him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Adam Cole makes Daniel Bryan look like he has a killer physique.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

People seriously overestimate the reach of AEW.

Google trends has them roughly around the same exact popularity with Adam Cole having slightly lower peaks. Cole also has 260k more followers than Baker does on Instagram, and ~200k more Twitter followers. Britt Baker is not a known entity to anyone but smarks and their wives/girlfriends. Baker is more over in AEW than Cole is on NXT, but Cole would immediately be more over in AEW than she is.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Instagram is a better representation of “current” social media popularity than Twitter.

And just to piggyback off of what you said, I noticed that Penelope Ford has a twitch channel. She only had like 12k followers. I think Zelina Vega has over 200k.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2021)

Pro wrestling tees are struggling to whip thier sweat shop workers fast enough to keep up with demand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Corbin is doing well in Vegas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

This why this ^ (use bro) broke.

Get a lil bit o' change and his first inclination is to get an overpriced car.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Corbin started with $35 on the slots, maybe I should go to Vegas because the slots in AC eat $35 in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I have found some slots at my home casino that allow me to maintain for a long time. But I have yet to hit a 1000x or higher on those machines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Been to some casino's when visiting the "Who dat" state with my father when he wants to go gambling outside of Texas.  Slots are fun to play but holy shit some of the theme slots are pricey to play.  Especially the shit with singers, Marvel, and HBO shows.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Been to some casino's when visiting the "Who dat" state with my father when he wants to go gambling outside of Texas.  Slots are fun to play but holy shit some of the theme slots are pricey to play.  Especially the shit with singers, Marvel, and HBO shows.


Yea I’m pretty sure those are for the uninitiated. I usually play the rundown slots geared towards old people, if I’m really there to lose money I hit up the wheel of fortune slot because in my area it’s payed out the jackpot twice this year.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Mickie James is a pain in the ass. No wonder they never used her.


she's a bit of a crazy ass. what's going on with her this time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> she's a bit of a crazy ass. what's going on with her this time?


Isn't she with the NWA right now and incharge of it's women's division.  Not only that but isn't there an industry invitational to all women from any company to compete in that she started there as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't she with the NWA right now and incharge of it's women's division.  Not only that but isn't there an industry invitational to all women from any company to compete in that she started there as well.


Yeah that's why I was wondering why rukia said she is a pain in the ass.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

So will AEW be starting off the show with Punk or will they be holding off later in the show?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Who tf is wheeler yuta?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Hardy vs Orange. No thanks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lol a Corbin sign right across from the hardcam, that’s gold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who tf is wheeler yuta?


Prospect from Dark that ended up getting support from Trent and ended up in the Best Friends faction due to one getting injured.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hardy vs Orange. No thanks.


You made a good call, it’s already started off goofy as all hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You made a good call, it’s already started off goofy as all hell.


You know Cornette is going to love this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

The fact that they boo'd Hardy until he pulled out wads of cash says a lot about society

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Cornette probably just got so mad he shitted himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Holy fuck. Is that blood real?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Jesus Christ, Orange landed right on TOP of his face.

Think he straight up Britt Baker'd his nose.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

That cross body just broke Matt’s nose lmao


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

They need to wrap this up. His fucking nose is probably broken.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Matt kinda looks like a babyface, bleeding to death and kicking out of all this shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

I have serious doubts Orange can lift Matt safely for the beach break, he’s winning with something else. Probably mouse trap.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Dynamite probably needs sn additional belt/wrestling concepts for programming. I didn't think either talent was used well here...that stuff at the beginning was terrible. A title title, a submissions title, "last man standing" title...something...


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Real talk, despite Punk being here tonight, I'm actually looking forward to this slaughter by Black a lot more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That cross body just broke Matt’s nose lmao


What is it with Matt and injury when working with an over talent.  Remember that shit with D'arby.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is it with Matt and injury when working with an over talent.  Remember that shit with D'arby.


And Sammy.

Dude has bad mojo wrestling homies under 20.

Then again, given his history... he's probably used to this shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> And Sammy.
> 
> Dude has bad mojo wrestling homies under 20.
> 
> Then again, given his history... he's probably used to this shit.


Oh, he had it worse with Sammy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Dynamite probably needs sn additional belt/wrestling concepts for programming. I didn't think either talent was used well here...that stuff at the beginning was terrible. A title title, a submissions title, "last man standing" title...something...


A belt for good workers/Mat based/submissions like ROH pure would be dope, but outside of PAC they don’t have enough talented workers for that to be possible.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Jericho's here.  

I'm fucking dying


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> A belt for good workers/Mat based/submissions like ROH pure would be dope, but outside of PAC they don’t have enough talented workers for that to be possible.



Yeah I agree. Maybe they can think of a another concept to for a belt? A Cage Match champion? lol. I wouldn't even mind a No DQ Champion or something, as long as they take it easy with certain things that got ECW in trouble.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is it with Matt and injury when working with an over talent.  Remember that shit with D'arby.


They may be over but they’re both more green than grass. Hardy was never that good of a wrestler either, so it’s not like he can keep himself protected from the young guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Dynamite probably needs sn additional belt/wrestling concepts for programming. I didn't think either talent was used well here...that stuff at the beginning was terrible. A title title, a submissions title, "last man standing" title...something...


Isn't the Trios belts suppose to come into play soon?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't the Trios belts suppose to come into play soon?



What's that?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What's that?


3 man tag team title


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lmfao at the guy holding off to reveal his get vaxxed sign for when  Jericho hit the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> 3 man tag team title



Oh that's fucking genius because they signed everybody. 

One of us might have a contract.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Isn't the Trios belts suppose to come into play soon?


I did hear that rumor, I never liked the idea of that but it’s something I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

No idea why anyone cheers Jericho.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

So the MJF/Jericho feud continues.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Oh that's fucking genius because they signed everybody.
> 
> One of us might have a contract.


Dude, I got Con checks in the mail right now.

All the criticisms I have for the show is just me trying to throw homies off the trail. Don't tell anyone.

The prospect of yet another MJF vs Jericho match where he gets his win back is a stellar idea, btw.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Jericho is pathetic


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Unpopular opinion, MJF is a really good promo. There, I said it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Oh that's fucking genius because they signed everybody.
> 
> One of us might have a contract.


They made my eldest cat an offer but after seeing the Pharoah incident at All Out she decided to decline.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Jericho threatened to go on commentary if he loses!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

I remember seeing a steel cage match in person. I couldn't see shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Idk why MJF agreed to the match, Jericho doesn’t deserve it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Unpopular opinion, MJF is a really good promo. There, I said it.


He'd be gimped if he went to WWE, that scripted shit would ruin him.  Speaking of gimp, is Karrion Kross going to be going on a winning spree now?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Lucha Brothers suck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I remember seeing a steel cage match in person. I couldn't see shit.


Yea I seen Hardy’s versus E&C in a cage match at an early 2000s PPV, that shit was terrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Lucha Brothers suck


They’re sloppy as hell but they’re entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Varsity should win just to see something different in the next round.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

I'd describe Rey Fenix as a lot of things... "sloppy" isn't one of them.
Jury's out on Pentagon tho. But he makes up for it in personality, so whatever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

From what I've heard, Pillman's contract is up this year and WWE wants him for the name.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Varsity should win just to see something different in the next round.


I think they will, they have Punk behind them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Varsity should win just to see something different in the next round.


MIght happen, storyline wise, Andrade is making a play for them in trying to spilt them from PAC.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Why the fuck is Pillman doing the Kenny Omega prancing run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Pillman's pretty good. I can see him going far in Dubya, barring the usual problems that occur with working there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'd describe Rey Fenix as a lot of things... "sloppy" isn't one of them.
> Jury's out on Pentagon tho. But he makes up for it in personality, so whatever.


Penta is the more sloppy of the two but Fenix has his share of bitches as well. I do give him credit though because the shit he does is so insane I couldn’t imagine him doing it perfectly every time anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Really sloppy match so far.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

The varsity blondes have multiple times had to stand and wait for the lucha brothers to hit their moves.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Seeing how people do the cutter should explain how good Orton is at it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

So Bros vs Jurassic Express then.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ok match, wrong team won

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm guessing Jungle Boy's team is gonna win the next match lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Definitely, I wouldn’t be surprised if they take the titles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm guessing Jungle Boy's team is gonna win the next match lol.


Probably. Like Kisame said. The wrong team won.

the Young Bucks have fought both of these teams multiple times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Okay, I really like that spot.

"Accidentally hit the other guy, but the other guy doesn't know or care it was an accident and gets mad anyway" is a fucking tired trope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm guessing Jungle Boy's team is gonna win the next match lol.


It's been building to a rematch between them and the Young Buck since their last meeting.  Might end up with a title change when it happens though some beleive it would be Proud and Powerful being the ones unsitting the Bucks.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

This match killing the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

So Discount Lynch vs the Thicc Alien.

Nvm, it's against Brandi-lite.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayter does look good though so far.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayter is thick, I’m not opposed to seeing more of her on tv


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Hayter still bottom heavy, 

but I will miss the pre-patch version.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

And Baker still getting cheers despite doing heel shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> but I will miss the pre-patch version.


What changed?

e: never mind, I see


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

No one cares about Red Velvet. She is not a good rival for Britt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> No one cares about Red Velvet. She is not a good rival for Britt.


Her offense is terrible but she’s selling pretty well in this match.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What changed?


She lost a bit of weight and is blond now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Velvet was destroyed.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Dark Order


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

More Dark Order breaking apart.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Wyatt is definitely getting Uno and Grayson. Grayson works, but I think Uno should go with the other goofs. Ideally butcher and the blade would be added, that’s if and when the former returns from tour, injury, or wherever he’s at.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> More Dark Order breaking apart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

AEW, "Alright guys remember last week? Do that shit again."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

The crowd was notified to prepare for Punk during the commercial break.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> AEW, "Alright guys remember last week? Do that shit again."


Milwaukee: "Can't. Too tired. 85db is the best I can do."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

They won’t come close to that initial reaction unless they’re in Chicago or Philly. Speaking of which I have to put in for my tickets I hear they’re coming back soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Hmm, name me a place where Punk would get a tepid response.......... wonder when AEW is heading into Corpus Christi.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Poor griff garrison


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, name me a place where Punk would get a tepid response.......... wonder when AEW is heading into Corpus Christi.



WWE Monday Night RAW.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

*PUNK, YOU CAN'T FUCKING SAY THAT!  *

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Hmm, so MIro is targeting Kingston now.  And when is his double jointed wife coming in anyway.

Anyway up  next the top draws vs extras lead by bro of Zigglepuff.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Statlander is big. But she is another weak opponent for Britt. The match won’t be any good. And Stat isn’t over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 25, 2021)

Punk doesn't give a damn about spoilers


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

I mean, we knew it was gonna happen, but I guess Bryan's fuckin' confirmed now, cuz even in a company with more leeway, Punk cannot keep his mouth shut. 

I truly do hope the D'Arby match ends up panning out how he wants. Punk's got the type of starpower where he doesn't really need to do all that much, and from what I hear, he's been prepping his balls off... but still, 7 years is a long fucking time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Wild thing doesn’t work.

Ricky Vaughn was a chick magnet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Fucking WIld Thing......... always think of the Major League films.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Not that he has much competition, but Mox has my favorite entrance in the company right now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fucking WIld Thing......... always think of the Major League films.


Doesn’t work with this knockoff Steve Austin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Who the fuck


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Who's this suspender lad who looks like he stepped right out of the 1980s wrestling?

I kinda like him.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

That entrance was pretty cool.

And fuck one of those guys got hit in the head with the chair when someone threw it lmao.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

He looks like he’s cosplaying as Roadkill from ECW, another jobber


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Who's this suspender lad who looks like he stepped right out of the 1980s wrestling?
> 
> I kinda like him.


JD Drake, don't sleep on him.  Seen his matches on Dark and Elevation and he's a mini Vader with some of his moves.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That entrance was pretty cool.
> 
> And fuck one of those guys got hit in the head with the chair when someone threw it lmao.


Guy's name is Nemeth btw. Ziggler's brother, although I'm sure you would've parced that from looking at him for a little longer. 

Yeah, I dunno why tf Kingston decided he was gonna toss a chair randomly, but more power to 'im, I guess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> JD Drake, don't sleep on him.  Seen his matches on Dark and Elevation and he's a mini Vader with some of his moves.


Oh right, I've seen Drake once or twice. I remember Zhen having good things to say about him.

Didn't recognize him in the new getup, but it's certainly unique; I like throwback shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

I like how placid has become our resident AEW dark aficionado and jobber guidebook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Was this a squash match?


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

That match was a _fucking mess_  

Allen was the only one there that seemed interested in having a wrestling match.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Was this a squash match?


Pretty much, Wingmen are your jobbers to the stars when you want a group or person that needs a showcase and win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

For jobbers they aren’t that good at selling. Nemeth was solid though, I guess it’s genetic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

They really need to bring Rosemary in from IMPACT and team her with the Bunny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Wouldn't be surprised if Marcus Cross ended up with the Wingmen.  You guys would get a kick out of his hair do alone.  Hell whenever he is on Dark Shivone always brings up the hair.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pretty much, Wingmen are your jobbers to the stars when you want a group or person that needs a showcase and win.



Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Kenny is a terrible promo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Kenny does not stop with the Easter eggs


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

"You think ya know me? Huh, punk?!"

I love Kenny Omega.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

rambling promo from ambrose


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Stone cool


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Shut up big show


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Honestly, how tall is Billy?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

The one baby Gunn has a career in wrestling, the other might have a career in refereeing.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, how tall is Billy?


Deceptively


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, how tall is Billy?


6’3ish, remember this isn’t the land of titans.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, how tall is Billy?


Im 6'1 and he was at least half a head taller than me


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I did the candy man thing in front of a mirror when I was a kid. I admit it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Hmm, wonder when Commerato will be going on his own.  Don't mind him teaming with the Ex of Bayley but the guy really needs some marque wins.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Not sure if this match was introduced properly. I have no idea what is going on lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow, Gunns got a win.  They are the face jobbers when you need a heel team that needs the W.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

lmao this dude is talking some serious shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

The fuck is this promo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Best promo in wrestling right now


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

I was away doing laundry, what happened?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Finally, been waiting for this match all night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Arn to sacrifice his son for our entertainment.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I was away doing laundry, what happened?


The Old MMA guy had a backstage promo with Scorpio and the other guy beside him, trashing the vanilla latte drinking non child having fan base.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I was away doing laundry, what happened?


Men of the Year hypeman did a promo shitting on the soft fans.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

That guy is the best promo on the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh Lambart.
Yeah, he's funny, I like his gimmick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Black comes out like he's from the Witcher and makes it look good, Kross comes out dressed like the final boss from that fucking shit game Pit Fight and gets ridiculed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black comes out like he's from the Witcher and makes it look good, Kross comes out dressed like the final boss from that fucking shit game Pit Fight and gets ridiculed.


I couldn’t put my finger on what I thought he was familiar to, definitely something from the Witcher.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Black comes out like he's from the Witcher and makes it look good, Kross comes out dressed like the final boss from that fucking shit game Pit Fight and gets ridiculed.


It's all in the lighting.

WWE's production team is great, but because they're on such short notice all the time and given such bad direction, they quite often miss the plot on some of their presentation. That augmented reality stuff is a good example. Cool technology; PS2-tier graphics that have looked hideous all but two times.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

That punch in the corner definitely rocked Brock


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah he got caught flush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Well Black just ended the Anderson family.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

...Is Lee Johnson a masochist...?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

lmao the ending here was a bit of a clusterfuck.

The show as alright. But they maybe need to let fighting for titles control the flow of the show more. the trio title thing is needed I think.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Not a good show. Set-up the PPV show without a lot of good content.

Show deserves a C.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...Is Lee Johnson a masochist...?


Supposedly he's going out with Jullia Hart so that's compensation for an upcoming ass kickking.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

This better not be leading to Cody getting his win back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I swear Gladiator is once a week on TNT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Not a good show. Set-up the PPV show without a lot of good content.
> 
> Show deserves a C.


Yeah I’d say C-, one ok match, two ok squashes, one good promo, the rest didn’t matter.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah. I enjoyed the show for the most part, but there were a lot of exhibition and filler matches tonight. And Milwaulkee was a lackluster crowd overall.

Me hopes that Con doesn't make it a habit to fluff up the shows because he knows that Punk and Bryan simply breathing will attract eyeballs. Complacency is but one of the many poisons of artistry. Ask Bischoff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This better not be leading to Cody getting his win back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

One thing I didn't get is why put Darby and Ambrose in the same match? They could have maybe opened with Ambrose or something. That would have been maybe better than seeing Hardy get his nose busted and throw out money.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

The show was messy, but I think that was better than the steaming horseshit on RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Punk was lackluster tonight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Maybe they should have a submissions match segment or something? lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> The show was messy, but I think that was better than the steaming horseshit on RAW.


Well that is the worst wrestling show on the planet. Surely, they have more ambition than beating that show.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Well that is the worst wrestling show on the planet. Surely, they have more ambition than beating that show.



It's so fucking bad dude. It's fucking insulting how bad that show is. I can't believe USA puts up with that. I honestly would threaten WWE that I would boot them from the network.

And then I'd probably get fired.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> One thing I didn't get is why put Darby and Ambrose in the same match? They could have maybe opened with Ambrose or something. That would have been maybe better than seeing Hardy get his nose busted and throw out money.



D'Arby and Mox have been in cahoots for weeks now because they have a lot of the same enemies. I'm not entirely sure _why_ they keep getting put in tag matches together, but there's been a precedent set for roughly a month.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

For someoen who is the champion, I also thought Christian was horrifically underutilized. And Omega too. Maybe those guys don't want to work IRL? Or maybe AEW's strategy is to limit their appearance's to make it more "special?"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> It's so fucking bad dude. It's fucking insulting how bad that show is. I can't believe USA puts up with that. I honestly would threaten WWE that I would boot them from the network.
> 
> And then I'd probably get fired.


They just popped their highest ratings in months, USA is quite satisfied with them, sadly.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 25, 2021)

Kenny keeps his matches to a minimum these days because he's perpetually hurt.

Not really sure what Christian's excuse is other than being old, but he's also pulling double duty at Impact tapings now, so that might have something to do with it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

Guys. Why do the fans boo MJF? Are they just playing along with the show?

“We are booing him because we are supposed to?”

something like that?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Guys. Why do the fans boo MJF? Are they just playing along with the show?
> 
> “We are booing him because we are supposed to?”
> 
> something like that?


Yea that’s the part that sucks, none of the heels are actually disliked, the fans just like to play along. Their face pops are legitimate though, they’re like the anti WWE in that sense. That’s what makes the Lambert guy stick out, because he’s the only one saying anything that actually offends the AEW audience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

They need a Corbin or a Jinder Mahal tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2021)

lol that guy talking shit was fantastic. Was that supposed to be a recreation of Jim.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol that guy talking shit was fantastic. Was that supposed to be a recreation of Jim.


He has the bluntness of Cornette, and Cornette loves him, but if anything he’s a “boomer conservative” caricature. You should see his promo from the other night when he brought JDS and some other MMA guy, it was even better than tonight’s.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They need a Corbin or a Jinder Mahal tbh.


Late 90s Dudleys stable including Joel Gertner and Big Dick would be megastars on this show.

There was actually a Corbin sign in the audience just across from the hard cam, you can see it within the first 5-10mins of the show. I think Corbins current gimmick I has made him a tweener with smarks.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2021)

I like that guy because I am not a fan of a lot of the people in that crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 25, 2021)

My only problem is that he doesn’t represent guys that can generate their own heat. Scorpio was just a fan favorite last year and I just found out that the guy page from impact does blogs with wrestling figures or something. Those guys you mentioned earlier like a Corbin or Mahal would be a better fit for the gimmick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2021)

Umm, I think the use of D and D should be taken out of any Geek culture refereence for the time being as seing how Wizards of the Coast has been currently treating the game.  Especially with one of the upcoming guide books....... with the ability to prepare for a "prom" type dance event and even have a Pitch Perfect type singing contest.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2021)

guys i am back! actually fucking happy to find all my boys to discuss some wrestling content

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2021)

Ya'll buggin' if you think the audience isn't "playing along" just as much with Lambert than anyone else. All I see everywhere are people complimenting his promo skills. They're aware he's a gimmick.

As far as heelwork, he and MJF are roughly the same when it comes to being unlikeable. One just takes a more classic traditional wrestling rout of calling fans fat, while the other takes a "parody of the type of guy the company doesn't like" rout, ala Gilberg or Oklahoma 



pat pat said:


> guys i am back! actually fucking happy to find all my boys to discuss some wrestling content




I was wondering why one of my posts had a rating from you. Welcome back, bruv, where ya been?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Ya'll buggin' if you think the audience isn't "playing along" just as much with Lambert than anyone else. All I see everywhere are people complimenting his promo skills. They're aware he's a gimmick.
> 
> As far as heelwork, he and MJF are roughly the same when it comes to being unlikeable. One just takes a more classic traditional wrestling rout of calling fans fat, while the other takes a "parody of the type of guy the company doesn't like" rout, ala Gilberg or Oklahoma
> 
> ...


not been into much wrestling but christian vs omega punk vs darby and moxley eddy brought me baxk so i am catching up with all that happened and rereaing the thread lol


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> ByUmm, I think the use of D and D should be taken out of any Geek culture refereence for the time being as seing how Wizards of the Coast has been currently treating the game.  Especially with one of the upcoming guide books....... with the ability to prepare for a "prom" type dance event and even have a Pitch Perfect type singing contest.



Eh, if anything that helps add credence to the mocking. Kinda like "look at these twerps that have to imagine basic social interaction like proms or talents like carrying a tune, lol". Really, the actual part that sorta makes it awkward and fake feeling is that celebrities play D&D on YouTube all day long. Like comics and games the demographics have changed, so the old stereotypes don't make much sense.

The Dark Web or cancel culture stuff is money though. I wonder if Con will have the balls to have him allude to genders next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The Dark Web or cancel culture stuff is money though. I wonder if Con will have the balls to have him allude to genders next.



You do know Max Caster is going to be off TV for a month due to his promos on Julia Hart's vagine, her choice in sex positions, question a gymnist mental fortitude, and made referrence to the Duke Lacross sexual assualt scandal to where he has to complete a sensitivity training course.  I'm guessing gender will be a taboo subject going from this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Aug 26, 2021)

True, true.

He at least needs to give us a "DESPITE--" before being interrupted. Otherwise none of this will have been worth it.


----------



## OLK (Aug 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They need a Corbin or a Jinder Mahal tbh.


Corbin and Jinder are hated because their matches sucked ass and they were boring, not because they were good heels. Corbin got better, but Jinder is still a shitter

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2021)

lol they not hiding it at all I guses


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

Hiding it isn’t their tactic.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2021)

It's interesting that they don't the show with cliffhangers at all for Rampage.

I think Bischoff said it became tiring to do that in WCW. Maybe that's why


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2021)

lol USA is saying in other words, "RAW IS A HOT BALL OF SHIT." Yes, they are correct!

The look is corny too. Look at NXT! At least creative on that show tries to make it feel different.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol USA is saying in other words, "RAW IS A HOT BALL OF SHIT." Yes, they are correct!
> 
> The look is corny too. Look at NXT! At least creative on that show tries to make it feel different.


lol they are right, raw is getting the shit part of the deal lol, smackdown has everything


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 26, 2021)

raw is officially the B show. 

nice to see considering how shafted smackdown was for like a decade.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2021)

Feels good to be back here 

The dynamite show was a bit of a cool off 
The upcoming months are going to be roalcoster


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

Raw has no stars except Orton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 26, 2021)

Why the fuck would anyone watch Monday night raw in 2021m


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

NBC should be pissed. The are paying WWE more money than Fox.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2021)

Cena would have beaten Roman if he had fought him as the Doctor of Thuganomics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2021)

John said Vince would not allow him to use that gimmick anymore. It is reserved for SD anniversary or milestone episodes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe there will be another old school Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NBC should be pissed. The are paying WWE more money than Fox.


NBC got the worst deal ever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol USA is saying in other words, "RAW IS A HOT BALL OF SHIT." Yes, they are correct!
> 
> The look is corny too. Look at NXT! At least creative on that show tries to make it feel different.



Don't know why they are pissed, they technically have all the catalog of the WWE network on their Peacock site, though editing the fuck out of it to meet it's standards. Also wasn't it reported a bit back these assholes where foaming at the mouth of trying to shut AEW down by having NXT air on their channel........ look how that went.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

pat pat said:


> NBC got the worst deal ever



I dont' think it's gonna last forever. WWE is committing robbery lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

I saw that wwe is not interested in indie talents right now. And I agree with that philosophy.

they tried to cater to the fans that enjoy that type of wrestling and it hasn’t worked.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2021)

I realized, Malakai Black is screwed from getting a big push again because of CM Punk and Danielson


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

Black’s cut was a bad business decision by WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

Brandi Lauren. WWE should have kept her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2021)

Reminder Zelina is 0-15 since she came back and is demanding a title shot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

I think Zelina has been great on Smackdown. They need to have her pick her spots a little better though definitely.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Brandi Lauren. WWE should have kept her.



I thought Melina was an NWA talent, so guessing she has moved on from them.  Also wasn't she rumored to have been contacted by the WWE on being brought back not so long ago.

So Brandi Lauren is back at Impact with her actual name instead of Ava Storie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2021)

What did they not like about Brandi? I would take her over Gigi Dolin in a second.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What did they not like about Brandi? I would take her over Gigi Dolin in a second.


Don''t know.  What I do know was it was reported she was released for that cost cutting bullshit to make financials look good despite those TV and network deals from Fox and NBC.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Black’s cut was a bad business decision by WWE.



honestly they fuck everybody up so I don’t feel bad


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 27, 2021)

BABYGURL's new shirt looks NICE.

Nice enough to wear in public.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Lmao these guys winning the championship next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

So the tag finals to open the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Honestly, Henry doing a decent job on commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Oh that’s a shocking ending 

I guess aew realizes that Jurassic express needs the belts less

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 27, 2021)

Time for the bucks to drop baby


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

That was a fun match.  So AEW going with Lucha Bros instead Jurassic Express.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Lmao this is a little bizarre.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Fruago was unmasked, Miro you bastard.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

How come a lot of ad time is AEWs own stuff?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Scandalous, a lucha was unmasked on TV.  A lucha from Alabama........ wait when the fuck did that state have luchadors.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Holy Shit this is a lot of commercials


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Holy Shit this is a lot of commercials


Meh, this is nothing.  Try watching Anime Unleashed on G4 back in the day, commercials every 5 to 10 minutes.   Had to buy the DVDs of some series just to watch it uninterrupted.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Just bring in Rosemary from Impact and team her with her old friend Allie (Bunny).


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Jesus Jericho couldn't help himself right?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Show was pretty rough. Good opening and finish. But I thought the TNT Champion segment was pretty stupid. And following that with the girls fighting was also painful. but I guess i'm biased.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Jesus Jericho couldn't help himself right?


Man wants mic time, man gets mic time even if its to the detriment of commentary.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man wants mic time, man gets mic time even if its to the detriment of commentary.



Yah he's basically overexposed. he needs to chill the fuck out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Show was pretty rough. Good opening and finish. *But I thought the TNT Champion segment was pretty stupid*. And following that with the girls fighting was also painful. but I guess i'm biased.


That's what happens when the majority of the focus is on Punk's return, some of the mid card and undercard stories get neglected.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 27, 2021)

The Hobbs/Brian Cage match interest me as it's two biggies going at it and high chances are we will see if Hook can take a bump or two since he's probably getting involved.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2021)

Did they say what would be on Dynamite next Wednesday? I can only remember them pushing the September 5th PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2021)

Aubrey looks foolish raising Penelope’s arm here. Lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> honestly they fuck everybody up so I don’t feel bad


Roman and Corbin say hello


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2021)

These last few shows are shit because they put zero effort in it
In reality they represent the end of an era in aew history. After all out they are resetting the show


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2021)

AEW put out some seriously underwhelming content this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW put out some seriously underwhelming content this week.


I heard Bryan is coming at all out 
Since they teased omega vs Bryan on bte 
All out most likely ends with Bryan cs omega program 
Punk vs (.....)  
Potentially bucks vs pride and powerful 
In short mew programs and a new era I guess?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

pat pat said:


> I heard Bryan is coming at all out
> Since they teased omega vs Bryan on bte
> All out most likely ends with Bryan cs omega program
> Punk vs (.....)
> ...


Bryan _could _debut at all out, but the consensus is that he debuts at the MSG show. I think Wyatt and whoever else they picked up, debut at all out. I guess it just depends on how thirsty Bryan is to get back in the ring, and if there are any non compete clauses at play.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2021)

is Brian Cage and Christian Cage related?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Roman and Corbin say hello



A million other people who didn't end up like that say hello back.

Imagine dancing to a song that says someone call my momma and then getting fired.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A million other people who didn't end up like that say hello back.
> 
> Imagine dancing to a song that says someone call my momma and then getting fired.



Roman's tribal chief gimmick is nonsense

That epic entrance song should be paired best with a sneakerhead guy gimmick instead

Roman's new finisher would be a drive-by apron dropkick while wearing holy grail pairs 

and he be screaming weekly like: "Acknowledge me!!!! I have the dopest pairs in the world!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> A million other people who didn't end up like that say hello back.
> 
> Imagine dancing to a song that says someone call my momma and then getting fired.


A million other people are expendable spokes on the wheel. Nobody cares about flippy guy #407 or YouTube vlogger #78.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

AEW is taking JR out of the booth and putting him behind the curtain. It’s a shame because he was the only realistic commentary from the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks I hate it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2021)

I don’t want Naomi back if she is still going to do the glow nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2021)

WALTER is the best wrestler in the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

The only argument anyone can make against him is that nobody knows who he is in comparison to Roman. But he certainly is the best wrestler on the planet, and his championship reign was probably the best title run in the past decade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2021)

I knew you were smart Kisame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW is taking JR out of the booth and putting him behind the curtain. It’s a shame because he was the only realistic commentary from the show.


Hmm, well depends on who they get to fill his shoes on commentary.   Imagine if Khan got Ranallo on the booth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, well depends on who they get to fill his shoes on commentary. Imagine if Khan got Ranallo on the booth.


Is Ranallo available? If so, I’m sure that’s a possibility but I just assumed they were promoting Taz.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WALTER is the best wrestler in the world.



Best fat wrestler in da world


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW is taking JR out of the booth and putting him behind the curtain. It’s a shame because he was the only realistic commentary from the show.



lol guess we'll see more of Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2021)

Check out the nwa empower ppv


it wasn't bad at all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

Eric Biscoff said fans want to see Flair chop people: 

I think he would be entertaining in a manager role but as a in ring talent? No lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Flair would be an excellent manager but you know he’s going to talk Con into letting him job and blade a time or two. Hell, Flair would probably do a job on Dark or elevation if that’s all he could get.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Eric Biscoff said fans want to see Flair chop people:
> 
> I think he would be entertaining in a manager role but as a in ring talent? No lol.


0 chance of him being cleared for in ring

He might sneak a bump


also


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Matt Hardy was allowed to have his egg scrambled on PPV in front of the entire audience and was still cleared to continue the match. There’s a chance that flair gets the green light.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2021)

AEW has not shown me that they care about protecting people tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2021)

That’s my only concern with them having Bryan. I’ll be happy to see him with his insanely deep move pool, especially the mat based technical work, but I’m afraid to see him work with guys like OC, Guevara, and other talent that just aren’t formally trained enough to have a safe match. Bryan could die out there.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2021)

I saw Paige wants to wrestle again. Knowing AEW, they will let her!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

I think they need to just sit down and think of some other concepts to involve people. Like a wrestling challenge where the winner receives a winner, trophy or even a championship that's attributed to Ric Flair in some way would be cool.

I feel like they're shooting from the hip a little. Rampage was a bit messy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't think they are really ready to kick things up a notch and become the most viewed wrestling program.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah I don't think they can really take on WWE either. But I think moving forward, they have to figure out a better plan for their shows. They are fun to watch but I think there are some problems.

One thing I question too in total honesty is this system of one PPV a month that WWE created, or rapidly successive PPV's. I get that's how these organizations make money but it puts a lot of creative strain on the television product.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don't think they are really ready to kick things up a notch and become the most viewed wrestling program.


Cornette just brought up the most sensible point in his AEW vs WWE analysis. What is AEW going to do when all of this talent arrives? Their EVPs are all midcarders at best, and we already seen the Bucks bury FTR and refuse to sign the Briscoes over personal beef, despite the fact the Briscoes are probably a top3 tag team all time.

Cornette revealed that in his conversations with Con prior to AEW, that con should announce on TV that they were the producers, but not actually give those contracts in real life. Now AEW has locked themselves into a situation where the inmates run the asylum. So no matter how much they try to become mainstream, and no matter how much legitimate talent they sign, you’ll still see the EVPs and their friends playing too large of a role for AEW to be successful on the grand stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Matt Hardy was allowed to have his egg scrambled on PPV in front of the entire audience and was still cleared to continue the match. There’s a chance that flair gets the green light.


They had Tully Blanchard in a match this year. 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Now AEW has locked themselves into a situation where the inmates run the asylum.


Oh shut up! It worked great for WCW!........oh.....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

It's funny how much more entertaining they are compared to RAW though. Holy hell man...I knew RAW was bad but I'm starting to maybe realize how bad it actually is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 29, 2021)

Alvarez just reported that Bryan Danielson is debuting at All Out.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn they are coming out with guns blazing lol. They should use him for Rampage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I saw Paige wants to wrestle again. Knowing AEW, they will let her!



No. Del Rito will stalk her there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Those Rampage numbers are bad and should be better.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

From last week? I think personally they need another timeslot. Maybe something earlier on Thursday? lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn they are coming out with guns blazing lol. They should use him for Rampage.


But that is how you run out of ammo quickly.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> From last week? I think personally they need another timeslot. Maybe something earlier on Thursday? lol.


Friday is a bad day for AEW’s second show; definitely.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah I literally think they can choose anything and it would be better than that  . Except maybe Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> No. Del Rito will stalk her there


I would love to see del rio go there just for the shoot videos he does afterward.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> It's funny how much more entertaining they are compared to RAW though. Holy hell man...I knew RAW was bad but I'm starting to maybe realize how bad it actually is.


Creatively it feels like it's in more dire straits than when smackdown was the b show. i can't think of an act people even give a shit about besides rk-bro


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2021)

If MJF loses in anyway at All Out, that would be a hilariously bad decision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Why can’t Jericho leave MJF alone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

There are few people I want to see less than Drew McIntyre. Especially now that he has the King Arthur gimmick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

look. This is a good match. And these guys are killing each other. But I don’t care about it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

I do like that wwe seems high on Priest.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

Not sure why but I feel like RAWs entire visual presentation is corny. Might just be frustration.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

WWE live tickets? Yeah, right. The only thing I would consider going to now is a PPV. And the card needs to be really good.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

I went to a show once. Taker fought Heindenreich. That was pretty cool. Also Big Show as there.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Charlotte is taking her sweet ass time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Nia has to be sick of running into the ring post every match.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

Nia and Charlotte are not on the same page. Wow.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why can’t Jericho leave MJF alone?


Because he is fat.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2021)

Why is he wearing a poor dominatrix guy's underwear?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2021)

Hmm AEW makes me very skeptical about what WWE is doing currently. Should Randy really be being used to push just one guy? Does it make sense to have your lead champion lose in the main event? lol.

Maybe I just dn't know enough about how wreslting works, but I find RAW to be quite bizare.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hmm AEW makes me very skeptical about what WWE is doing currently. Does it make sense to have your lead champion lose in the main event? lol.


I take it you didn’t watch rampage on Friday where the exact same thing happened?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

They will give up on Kross soon. He gets no reaction. Nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

They already gave up on Toni Storm.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They will give up on Kross soon. He gets no reaction. Nothing.


Where the hell is his valet?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2021)

I don’t know. I have heard Vince doesn’t really like female managers/valets.

And tbf. They often overshadow the superstar. (Sable). Even Zelina always seemed like the star of the Andrade/Zelina pairing tbh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

It was a strange match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 31, 2021)

One would think Charlotte has enough pull to get Nia benched for this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

Nia always gets rewarded instead of sent back down to developmental when she fucks up.

she is definitely facing Charlotte at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

Why the fuck is Nia getting a push? She cant wrestle ffs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 31, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They already gave up on Toni Storm.


Guess her ass was too fat for vince and dunn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Guess her ass was too fat for vince and dunn.


Hmm, very plausable.  Remember they released the red head not to long ago and she was easy on the eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2021)

Honestly does it even matter anymore.  I mean has been legit been fully punished for her shit with Becky, Io, the numerous other talent she hurt and some she's put on the injury list.  Hell she even hurt R-Truth in her run in at the Royal Rumble not a few years back.


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2021)

Of course the most exciting thing about raw is a borderline shoot fight


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly does it even matter anymore.  I mean has been legit been fully punished for her shit with Becky, Io, the numerous other talent she hurt and some she's put on the injury list.  Hell she even hurt R-Truth in her run in at the Royal Rumble not a few years back



Correct. Why is she not fired?? I can't imagine someone as obese as Nia fucking the producers and Vince rofl


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2021)

this man needs prayer and protection for whenever he steps into a venue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2021)

To think this would make an adult vs a child look credible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> To think this would make an adult vs a child look credible.


check 2 pages ago


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

I do want to point out again. I really like Damian Priest. And they are treating him like a star (for now).


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

Read this on wrestleinc.

WWE intends for Raquel Gonzales to be a babyface. (They are stupid if they think they can pull that off).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> check 2 pages ago


Sorry about that.  Anyway thought the match was decent and kudos to the bookers of the match to have Hirsch put up a credible fight against Kamille.  Despite the height disadvantage Hirsch faces, she put her submission abilites to the best of her abilites.  


Currently watching Dark, a Chyna type character was just introduced though she's aligned with Janella.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

There hasn’t been enough discussion about Charlotte vs Nia.

Go watch the match if you missed it. 

it was one of the worst long matches you will ever see!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

Sarray has won me over. I don’t know about the main roster. But I want to see her destroy Mandy here. (She won’t though).


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I take it you didn’t watch rampage on Friday where the exact same thing happened?



Oh I forgot. But is it really the same thing? There was only one "young" talent in Randy's match. I don't think the other guys really benefit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Thinking of the new talent they have attempted to push this year. Riddle and Priest up. McIntyre, Belair, and Ripley down.

Priest owes Bad Bunny to a certain extent. Because he claims Bad Bunny asked to work with him. And the Wrestlemania match was a success.

Kross and Keith Lee are no where.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Thinking of the new talent they have attempted to push this year. Riddle and Priest up. McIntyre, Belair, and Ripley down.
> 
> Priest owes Bad Bunny to a certain extent. Because he claims Bad Bunny asked to work with him. And the Wrestlemania match was a success.
> 
> Kross and Keith Lee are no where.



It's been reported that Lee is being repackaged to return as a monster heel of sorts.   As for Kross and his Lord Mungus gimmick........ I have no idea how that was green lit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

How many more weeks before they abandon the mask? No reaction two weeks in a row so far.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Oh I forgot. But is it really the same thing? There was only one "young" talent in Randy's match. I don't think the other guys really benefit.


Omega is 37, Kaz is over 40, and Christian is over 40, so they gave the run to Brandon Cutler….? Lmao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's been reported that Lee is being repackaged to return as a monster heel of sorts. As for Kross and his Lord Mungus gimmick........ I have no idea how that was green lit.


Id be into monster heel lee if I had any confidence in wwe anymore

I dont

Hes gonna fucking be the next T bar


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2021)

Keith Lee the Funkasaurus revival


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Keith Lee the Funkasaurus revival


Dont you fucking dare put that into the universe

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Dont you fucking dare put that into the universe



Seeds already planted. I'm seeing Brodus Clay and Funksaurus videos on Youtube recently all of a sudden.

Then I saw a video today with Keith Lee's thumbnail. It's going to happen lmao

Vince loves this shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Correct. Why is she not fired?? I can't imagine someone as obese as Nia fucking the producers and Vince rofl



There's a kink for everything these days. You be surprised how many dudes like women's feet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

Nia isnt ugly

just a bitch and terrible wreslter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> There hasn’t been enough discussion about Charlotte vs Nia.
> 
> Go watch the match if you missed it.
> 
> it was one of the worst long matches you will ever see!


And it's going to happen again


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah. It is the championship program.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> There's a kink for everything these days. You be surprised how many dudes like women's feet.



LMAO

but she has athlete's foot!






Zhen Chan said:


> Nia isnt ugly
> 
> just a bitch and terrible wreslter



stop lying. you, me, and everyone here know she's fat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Nia acts like she thinks she is hot and beautiful. And has she deliberately gotten bigger? (She was definitely smaller when she was in NXT.)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> LMAO
> 
> but she has athlete's foot!
> 
> ...


Fat = ugly?


----------



## OLK (Sep 1, 2021)

Nia Jax isn't strong at all. She can't lift people well, but WWE books her like a powerhouse because of her size


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Charlotte and Rhea are stronger than Nia. Probably Mandy Rose too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nia Jax definitely is ugly af, just look at the picture on her Wikipedia. It’s also obvious that she knows she’s ugly and sloppy by how much she plays into the BBW narrative on her posts. People think that being a fat bitch makes you “big and beautiful” when the reality is that the combination is pretty elusive in real life, hence the need for the term in the first place.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

OLK said:


> Nia Jax isn't strong at all. She can't lift people well, but WWE books her like a powerhouse because of her size


She litterally doesnt work out at all. Like at all. 

She cant do a push up.





Also R.i.p Nxt. After these pre taped shows Vince and Pritchard are directly producing nxt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Nia is definitely the most dangerous worker in WWE too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Fat = ugly?



both

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

I forgot about the Wanted. Always thought they could have made a sequel.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

A bunch of fucking marks in the crowd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

That 8 man main event is garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

What do you guys think about Orange cassidy's gimmick?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What do you guys think about Orange cassidy's gimmick?


I think it is stale.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

They should be giving younger talent more speaking opportunities. We hear from Jericho every week lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Hmm, surprised they went with the Proud and Powerful vs FTR to open up the show.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

lmao did someone on commentary just spoil the ending for Jericho's fight   .


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Is it me or is this crowd mic'd like ass?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> A bunch of fucking marks in the crowd.


Keep watching, you’ll notice a lot of them in the ring as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

LAX and FTR need to be in more stuff, I swear


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What do you guys think about Orange cassidy's gimmick?


I like it a lot and it gets over, but Cassidy himself tends to eat a lot a shit, so I do wonder if that impacts his cool factor.

For what it's worth, at The First Dance, I asked my dad who his favorite guy of the night is behind Punk, and he said OC. The man's pushing 60 and the dudes more in touch than some millennials who follow this hobby, lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Was the tag team that just loss on television last week?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Ftr losing? Who booked this crap?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Honestly, those combination slams better be in the game.  Also the pin system should be looked at if they are going to allow for all those kick outs.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Will cm punk actually do something this week?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah I think that was a mistake. Didn't FTR just lose? Someone on Cornett'es show (either Cornette or the other guy) said their booking has problems.

lol is it Al Snow booking?   .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think that was a mistake. Didn't FTR just lose? Someone on Cornett'es show (either Cornette or the other guy) said their booking has problems.
> 
> lol is it Al Snow booking?   .


I was under the impression that Khan was the one with final say but was open for suggestions from the talent involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

"Look in my AAAAASSSSSS--"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What do you guys think about Orange cassidy's gimmick?


It works in doses but he shouldn’t be on dynamite at all except for one of the specials. He’s just too goofy when you see him often, they could’ve turned him into a megastar if he wasn’t wrestling  every Indy scrub under the sun.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I was under the impression that Khan was the one with final say but was open for suggestions from the talent involved.


That's how I understand it as well.

Tony books wins and losses and the overall flow of storylines, the talent picks their characters and can do some pushing and pulling within reason, and the agenting is, like, 3 guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Upper Deck preview card....... the fuck.  Where are those figure dammit.  My local Wal-mart and Target have yet to recieve theirs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Will cm punk actually do something this week?


Well there is your answer.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> That's how I understand it as well.
> 
> Tony books wins and losses and the overall flow of storylines, the talent picks their characters and can do some pushing and pulling within reason, and the agenting is, like, 3 guys.



That sounds like fucking insanity man. It should be someone/a group of guys with more wrestling experience.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Sting has to talk for Darby?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sting has to talk for Darby?


He is mvp to darbys lashley

And honestly darbys promos are pretty mid anyway if its not a video package


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Darby can’t be that bad on the mic that fucking sting has to speak for him


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sting has to talk for Darby?


D'Arby's pretty poor on the mic when it isn't a prerecord.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

It's interesting, two guys that were used as comedy acts in NXT are bumping shoulders with D'arb, Sting, and Punk in AEW.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Omega is such a tool.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

MJF better win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Darby can’t be that bad on the mic that fucking sting has to speak for him


I'm surprised that you're surprised by that. Have you heard the dude? He has a hard time enunciating and always seems like he's speaking from loose memory.

Miro's the same way now that I think about it. That's why all his God's Chosen promos have been backstage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> MJF better win.


You do know if he wins, Jericho is on commentary from there on in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's interesting, two guys that were used as comedy acts in NXT are bumping shoulders with D'arb, Sting, and Punk in AEW.


They seem to be positioning them as main event jobbers. I'm not entirely sure why, but I ain't complaining.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

hmm


Shirker said:


> I'm surprised that you're surprised by that. Have you heard the dude? He has a hard time enunciating and always seems like he's speaking from loose memory.
> 
> Miro's the same way now that I think about it. That's why all his God's Chosen promos have been backstage.



They should let him get some practice afterward. No point in hiding.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Damn... My mans coming after fuckin' Muhammad Ali.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Also, after that little in-ring gathering, I'm surprised that D'arby is smaller than Punk.   I thought the guy was a bit taller.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

lmfao that's hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Orange Cassidy pinned with his hands in his pockets? Smh.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I'm surprised that you're surprised by that. Have you heard the dude? He has a hard time enunciating and always seems like he's speaking from loose memory.
> 
> Miro's the same way now that I think about it. That's why all his God's Chosen promos have been backstage.


I don’t remember ever hearing him speak when I think about it.

I actually like Miros gods chosen vignettes but yea it’s an obvious tell of a bad talker when that’s all they have with no live mic time.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

They should let these guys get a little practice with pre and post match speaking. Doesn't have to be a full promo.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> hmm
> 
> 
> They should let him get some practice afterward. No point in hiding.


Ultimately I agree. He should be doing more stuff on Dark or Elevation or something to get acclimated, especially if they're gonna position him at the level he's at.

That said, I'm a huge proponent of the simple philosophy: accentuate strengths and hide weaknesses. If a dude sucks at something, refrain from having them do it on a big stage until they stop sucking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Damn they seem to have a hard rule against letting people speak on the mic lol.

they said fuck that shit lol.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Is that the first time there's been a pin during commercial?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

The fuck, there pin occurred during commercial. 

And now we get a beat down instead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Off all things to chase away the Hardy faction, Jurassic Express and a child.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

"After we're done, you're gonna go to your god's heaven"

_Fuck...   _


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

That dude who lost was wrestling pretty good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

"God's chosen only stays down for his wife"........


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

The interview with Jericho is in the ring. Gag. I would have preferred a tape.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That dude who lost was wrestling pretty good.


The guy wrestling Orange?

That's Jack Evans. He's pretty good. His heelwork in Lucha Underground was fun. Unfortunately he doesn't have a lot going on presence-wise, so he gets overlooked pretty easily

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That dude who lost was wrestling pretty good.


Part of the Hybrid 2.  They are talent not to sleep on.  Pretty much one of the litmus for any of the talent coming from Dark or Elevation on whether or not they are ready for TV time.  Yutta has to wrestle both of them on the YT shows before getting placed on Best Friends.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

I just realized something. Jericho might take over for JR on commentary lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Mark’s in the crowd singing a bad Fozzy song.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Jim looked like he was about to cry. Either he's a damn good actor or Jericho's done.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I just realized something. Jericho might take over for JR on commentary lol.


Pain.

JR gets a lot of shit, but his low-key manner of commentary is nice. Jericho's more boisterous manner of doing it can get grating in large doses. Having him there permanently, I hope he tones it down.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

I think Jericho done tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

tbh I don't like retirement storyline angles.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

If Jericho is taking his boots off for the last time, the who is taking over the Inner Circle.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Hopefully this appearance was a going away present to Chris.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

I don’t think Cage is going to get over as a huge babyface in this feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

The hoss match is now.  Hobbs vs Cage but where is Hook.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

I remember being disappointed when Hobbs went heel because I didnt think it fit the story or that he'd be able to pull it off.

Yeah, I was wrong about that. He and Hook are a good duo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

>Britt has news about a free agent.

*Would ya'll stop?? *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

I was wondering what the hell happened to Cage. I felt like he was pushed pretty hard the last time I consistently watched AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

oh shit he lost.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

This Taz stuff is garbage but lmao @ Cage’s F5 being called the diverticulitis


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Hobbs with the win...... was expecting Cage to pull one over on Taz as they have been getting the better of him.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

>Move Over New Stars 



EDIT*
WAIT, WHAT?????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Billy and sons went heel.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

lmao I did not expect that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Move Over New Stars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Commerato would have stood a chance.  I mean on Dark and Elevation he's been used strong.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Well, I guess that's *one* way to get people into this storyline. Now I'm really curious about the Gunns.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Britt has news about a free agent.
> 
> *Would ya'll stop?? *


This company winks at the camera too much.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Gahdammit, Britt.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Battle Royale is a great idea.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Sloppy women’s match


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

It is not awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

I am still watching a Penelope Ford match.

Not sure who I pissed off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Yeah I guess it turned out messy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

What a silly finish


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

What an embarrassing segment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Where's Jay been?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Was wondering when Anna Jay was coming back, but is there a Dark Order for her to come back to.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Garbage backstage segment.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Statlander should lose tbh. I think Hayter is better than her.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Where's Jay been?


Recovering from an injury she sustained in Feb.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Who would win in a shoot, Nyla or Nia?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Anna Jay is hot. But she was green before her injury. I doubt she became a good wrestler all of a sudden,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Statlander should lose tbh. I think Hayter is better than her.


They are not taking the belt off a Britt until Rosa gets her shot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are not taking the belt off a Britt until Rosa gets her shot.


I don’t see the obvious next champ yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who would win in a shoot, Nyla or Nia?


Nyla, for biological reasons.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Who would win in a shoot, Nyla or Nia?



Nia.
Nyla would accidentally pull her punches due to wrestling muscle memory. Nia has no such weakness. She'll fucking swing and possibly murder her on the first shot, as is tradition.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Okay normally I try not to acknowledge Cornette stuff, but why is JonTron in the thumbnail?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

Jurassic express is pretty lucky. Very good build up over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't know who's idea it was to slowly transform Alex from a mild mannered bilingual backstage interviewer to Penta's douchebag friend, but they are a beautiful person that I want to hug.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

Nice to see Penta changed his stale ass Joker gear.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

This madness we are seeing in the ring, it's going to be incluuded in with the upcoming game right?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 1, 2021)

That pop for Fenix though


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Fenix is fucking nuts.

Guy needs to stop injuring himself, because people love him and it's unfair that they've been repeatedly robbed of him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

Omega please.
I can't with that fucking suit and dye job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

So we are getting Omega to close to show out.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2021)

I fee like this is getting a little excessive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

Omega is hopeless with a microphone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

It's going pretty long yeah.

I get they're trying to establish that the cage isn't gonna be a free climb, but I think that was established in the first few minutes of the beat down, thanks.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

That said, while not a high bar, heads and shoulders better than last week. Good show overall despite the poorly mic'd crowd. Felt like kind of an apology of sorts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Beating was a bit too long and they were still going after the show went off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Beating was a bit too long and they were still going after the show went off.


They're probably still going as we speak tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omega is hopeless with a microphone.


Hmm, are we talking in the vein of Hulk Hogan when he was buring the Faces of Fear, Dungeon of Doom, and the 4 Horsemen at the same time or Hollywood Hogan when he was shitting on all of WCW during his NWO run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 1, 2021)

I legit fear for D'arby's well being at the PPV.  The guy might go too far to make Punk look good and legit end up in a body bag for it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2021)

AEW has some reckless people. Darby and Guevara in particular take the cake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 2, 2021)

Why is Omega trying to look like 2005 HHH?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 2, 2021)

I never even thought about it before but if AEW never existed we probably would’ve got HHH-Omega in Omegas first year with WWE. That could have been something.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> If Jericho is taking his boots off for the last time, the who is taking over the Inner Circle.


Obviously sammy


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Why is Omega trying to look like 2005 HHH?



Reign of Terror


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

lol WTF


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

lmao someone said eugene is gonna be the next new GM


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2021)

I think AEW is starting to have the talent they need to compete. But. They need to hire a booker. Too many people are in groups. Too many ideas fall flat. Nothing feels important. Honestly, someone like Cornette (if he would do it) makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think AEW is starting to have the talent they need to compete. But. They need to hire a booker. Too many people are in groups. Too many ideas fall flat. Nothing feels important. Honestly, someone like Cornette (if he would do it) makes a lot of sense.



Yeah I agree. They need to do some long term planning. It's funny. Their two champions seemed to be featured the least on television .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2021)

Baker is doing well. But putting her in a feud with Statlander diminishes her. Omega vs Christian is not a hot program either.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Baker is doing well. But putting her in a feud with Statlander diminishes her. Omega vs Christian is not a hot program either.


How fucking dare you insult our thick alien


If you had said that about christian id have agreed


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think AEW is starting to have the talent they need to compete. But. They need to hire a booker. Too many people are in groups. Too many ideas fall flat. Nothing feels important. Honestly, someone like Cornette (if he would do it) makes a lot of sense.


If Cornette booked AEW, WWE would be deposed of before the end of the decade. 

I do agree though, having Kenny book the women, the bucks book the tag division, Cody book his feud,  Jericho book his, and Khan book the solo titles, is wayyyy too much. If these guys had similar beliefs then AEW would be in a good place, but upon viewing it’s obvious that everyone has different ideas about wrestling. Instead we have a variety show, which features terrible women’s wrestling, indyriffic styles, and every now and then good old school matches.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

I wonder if they would be able to sign guys without giving them creative control. That might be a big incentive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 2, 2021)

They already set the precedent and by doing so shot themselves in the foot. If they want a big star like a Cena, Randy, or Brock, then Con needs to pucker up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2021)

I guarantee you there will be good ideas that Punk says no to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

They might be able to get the respect of guys backstage if they have someone in the industry lead the efforts. Cornette is great albeit a little old school.

It looks like a lot of guys don't mind working with younger talent. But with the MJF angle..it seems like some of them only want to work with very particular people.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

Damn that new NXT logo is disturbing. They about to fuck that shit up  .

Jim said Vince probably thought the NXT presentation had to be brighter but like everything else, he likely overreacted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn that new NXT logo is disturbing. They about to fuck that shit up  .
> 
> Jim said Vince probably thought the NXT presentation had to be brighter but like everything else, he likely overreacted.



It's like one of Randy Savage's tights, Hogan's bandana, or Ultimate Warrior's face paint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2021)

I think a bright yellow or a bright yellow and blue would have been fine. lmao.

It looks like they're pulling shit from the ass too. I can't believe anyone seriously vetted that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2021)

oh man its black on black crime day


R.i.p Lee johnson

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

I wasn’t going to tune in tonight but if Black is wrestling I’ll watch. I just hope that the show doesn’t end with a Black-Cody standoff.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2021)

Oh shit I probably can't watch becuase my friends birthday part is today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

So Black vs Lee Johnson to open the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Umm, why is Jericho doing a try hard job on commentary right now?

Also Black toying with Johnson.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

They’re seriously going to have PIP during this match?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, why is Jericho doing a try hard job on commentary right now?
> 
> Also Black toying with Johnson.


He’s drunk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re seriously going to have PIP during this match?


The literally need to prioritize what matches need less commercial intruptions, this is getting to G4 Anime Unleashed type shit here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2021)

Commentary decreased my enjoyment of that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

So Black is going to be playing the man with the red right hand and tempt wrestlers from the Nightmare Family into corruption.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

That match was ok but Black is getting too over, prepare yourself for when Cody attempts to capitalize on that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That match was ok but Black is getting too over, prepare yourself for when Cody attempts to capitalize on that.


When Cody returns, I have a feeling he'll be coming out to this song.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Holy shit, Dustin better not bring back Black Reign.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2021)

REDEEM DEEZ NUTZ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Kingston spewing blasphemy. 

So going from this exchange, Kingston not leaving the PPV with the title.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> REDEEM DEEZ NUTZ


The classic retorts are the bestos.  Haven't used that comeback since 96 though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Did Britt forget her title on a limo at Longhorn as well?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

You can’t have statlander no sell and present her as a powerhouse when she can barely lift the opponent for a power slam.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Hmm, so Statlander had a submission finisher as well.   Also Red Velvet getting involved at the end......... honestly I'd prefer Shida.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Well Punk joining commentary so this should be interesting.   Last time I remember him on commentary was on a Raw episode where the roster revolted due to fearing Miz and Truth, HHH buring the roster, and Broom hitting megastardom.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Drunk Chicagoan forgot CM Punk was straight edge


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, why is Jericho doing a try hard job on commentary right now?


First time listening to Jericho? That’s totally his commentary style!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

I’m only interested in this match for the commentary, can Punk survive 10 minutes next to intoxicated Jericho?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Statlander had a submission finisher as well. Also Red Velvet getting involved at the end......... honestly I'd prefer Shida.


After last week, I agree. We saw for ourselves how green Velvet still is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2021)

Also, Hayter is better than Statlander. She is a more talented wrestler. And even has a better look.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

“I seen you last week with a bullet proof vest like weight type vest” - the GOAT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

D'arby better be wary of Garcia.  Man has two finishing submissions in his arsenal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> After last week, I agree. We saw for ourselves how green Velvet still is.


I think the reason she is getting pushed so much is that she's Brandi's proxy while she is raising a family.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

The entire main event is PIP, that’s dope.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Has anyone notice on these beat downs that Sting has the upper hand and D'arby is getting his but kicked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

That tease of seeing punk in action was clutch, kudos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 3, 2021)

Well hopefully before the PPV someone sits D'arby down and talks with him on not to go too far with some spots.  Really don't want to be seeing a death happen in ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Tony conman deserves his credit, he had to get punk and he came through. I’m a bit disgruntled because he didn’t do it on the opening show, which cost me damn near a grand to be at. But he did come through, and AEW needed that. They’ll never come close to WWE while this Roman is on top, but con is doing the best he can considering who his EVPs are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2021)

MJF is about to make Rampage and Dynamite a lot whole lot better when he beats Jericho. And Jericho goes away for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2021)

Just watched some of the highlights. Decent show it seemed.

I'm glad they did a promo segment with Eddie Kingston. I had a hard time following what was going on the past few weeks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

They're back.  They are suppose to be heels but thanks to what happen to Caster they are getting face pops.  And that reaction to Cody's reality series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

I think AEW likes having Reba as a stooge for Britt’s act. But I personally don’t get it. It weakens her act. Reba should screw up during a match and either Britt nods at Hayter to destroy her or she does it herself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well hopefully before the PPV someone sits D'arby down and talks with him on not to go too far with some spots.  Really don't want to be seeing a death happen in ring.


If you dont want to see a death dm fenix


Crazy mofo gonna jimp from the top of a 30 foot cage, ignoring that cody broke his foot even with wardlow catching him in like the safest version of that dive


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

One thing I will say. I don’t agree with paying $50 for a PPV in this day and age. Don’t care if it is pro wrestling, boxing, or UFC.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2021)

Yea I might’ve bought one of their PPVs this year, the rest have been streams. The only thing that gets me about the streams are their quality though, they seem to only be 720p at best and that bothers me enough to shell out the $50.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

I have known about fathom events for at least five years. You can go to the movie theatre and watch all of the big ppv events too if you want.

seems weird. I don’t think I would ever be willing to try that option either tbh with you.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2021)

Hoping statlander takes the title. britt is over af and i'd like for her to get a little less focus at some point

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2021)

Rosa has to take the belt, statlander is too green.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2021)

I've seen people say that and I get it, but i'm not enthused about the britt division being a thing up through next year

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

I like Rosa. But I don’t think she will ever be as over as Britt is now. I think the next champion is not obvious and AEW should build multiple future options. Jade, Rosa, Hayter, and Conti for example. Let’s see if any of them can get momentum in the next three months.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

I see Britt holding the title til next year then having her drop it to Rosa.  I believe Statlander will hold the title at one point but not this year, Cargill will probably end up with it in two years, Conti if she gets it will be a transitional champion for the next heel to hold it.  Shida might get the title back but she might be a heel by then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

I don’t think there is a need to plan years ahead. The men’s division could have done that and we would not have had a clue that Punk, Bryan, or even Christian were coming in.

so, in short you just never know. But Britt will face all the women I mentioned earlier. If any of them get hot; you can consider pulling the trigger. Statlander is not hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

Another episode of Dark on, some last minute momentum build to those involved with the battle royals.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

I think AEW signed another Japanese female wrestler that they are really high on. But I don’t know if they can compete in this category with WWE. I think WWE has better Joshi talent.

and I like Ruby Riott. But I would prefer for it to be someone that isn’t a retread from WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

Holy shit, just finished watching the Red Velvet vs Skye Blue match.  The crowd turned on Velvet and was behind Blue the entire match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think AEW signed another Japanese female wrestler that they are really high on. But I don’t know if they can compete in this category with WWE. I think WWE has better Joshi talent.
> 
> and I like Ruby Riott. But I would prefer for it to be someone that isn’t a retread from WWE.


Didn't WWE close their Japan branch of sorts just recently?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes. Maybe Kairi will wrestle a match at Stardom now? (I think she was working at the wwe Japan branch.)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

Well Punk on Dark, and he's doing something with the Jurassic Express.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 4, 2021)

For fuck sakes, Punk singing the Golden Girls opening.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I like Rosa. But I don’t think she will ever be as over as Britt is now. I think the next champion is not obvious and AEW should build multiple future options. Jade, Rosa, Hayter, and Conti for example. Let’s see if any of them can get momentum in the next three months.


I don’t think she needs to be as over as Britt, she just needs the title to help her showcase good women’s wrestling. TBH I don’t even think Baker is over, people just claim that she is and AEW’s fanbase plays along. Her promos are written by other people and her matches are always subpar. Rosa won’t have the same backing but she can actually perform, so having her on top of the division adds a sense of legitimacy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2021)

Jericho can’t be allowed to win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ready for the American dragon to debut tonight, he better come out to final countdown.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

You guys buying the event tonight?

lol or maybe can someone send me a link.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2021)

What if Punk turns heel and beat the shit out of Darby and becomes new leader of the Inner Circle?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I think they're using him properly. Just have him do general appearances and fight upcoming talent. No point in getting him tied up into too many weird storylines.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> You guys buying the event tonight?
> 
> lol or maybe can someone send me a link.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Watchwrestling.la

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> What if Punk turns heel and beat the shit out of Darby and becomes new leader of the Inner Circle?


Sounds awful


Punk needs to make his own stable. Probably including darby, sting and deeb


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sounds awful
> 
> 
> Punk needs to make his own stable. Probably including darby, sting and deeb


Just what AEW needs.......another stable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I agree with jim. I think jericho might win lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I also agree with this. Need new storylines.

Bad call to have Big Show left on the ground. No one cares.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Butcher has returned


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Been here eating and watching Buy In. Opener was a pretty good crowd pleasing everything-happening-at-once match with a feel good finish.

I expected it to air later tho. What the heck are they gonna show on YT for the next 10 minutes?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh hey, Dan's here!

EDIT*
aaaaaannnd he's gone. Neat promo I guess. I'm looking forward to seeing Page and Sky in more stuff. They sorta forgot about 'em after the feud with Allen and Sting


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Jesus Christ. I did not realize Punk dipped seven years ago.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Fuck yeah Jim Ross!


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah time has flown and I feel old


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

baked dot live is fucking crippled atm


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Opening up with blasphemy, lessgo.

I'm curious as to how this new Miro is gonna look in an actual non-Lesnar-esque match.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lol Kingston is more entertaining to me but I have a Brooklyn bias.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

This pop for Kingston is always great.

Apparently the dude was entirely unaware of just how over he was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

"Redeem These Nuts" chant  

Pretty quick on the draw with that one. It's only been a day ffs and there's already a T-shirt.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

This'll be an easy match. One of those ones where the crowd is so hot that the two guys in the ring ain't gotta do much.

Also noticed that the audio setup is better. Crowd is popping and I can actually hear them well this time.

EDIT*
Pretty rude of these two to have this Japanese ass strike exchange when Mox and Koji are gonna have a match tonight.

EDIT**
Miro's chest, man.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm glad Kingston didn't tap to that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Excellent opening match

e: Eddies selling looked off throughout the match though


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Fans are fucking *mad* at Remsburg for getting to the count too late. 

And homies say keyfabe is dead.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lmao this story is hilarious .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Hmm the moxley feud feels a little random.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

This match is 2nd? After THAT match?

Well, I hope Mox and Koji put on their stiffing boots, cuz I can't see this one being as hard hitting otherwise


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

I don’t think it does AEW any favors to have such long close up shots of the crowd


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I like that they're making more use of submission moves in the PPV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Damn elbow apepars to be bleeding.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

*OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOOODDD!!!*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

MURDER GRANDPA IS FUXKING HERE


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

KAZE NI NAREEEEEEEEE


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lmao that was cool.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Orange shows legit passion for the first time in his career for his alien girlfriend, ya love to see it.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

>"Pittsburg Sunrise"

I was wondering if they were gonna pull that out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

No fuckkng way they lose now


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Nick Jackson's fucking beard is more flamboyant than the Lucha Bros's entrance gear


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

The funny thing is the crowd can probably barely see waht's going on. They're not showing the match on the big screen.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> The funny thing is the crowd can probably barely see waht's going on. They're not showing the match on the big screen.


They seem to be reacting alright, so either the match is such that you don't need to see it all that well, or maybe there's a ceiling titantron they're looking at.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lol who is laughing on commentary


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

"You are so full of shit"

I don't know if commentary would be the same without Tony Schiavone


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

thumbstack stuff is kinda cringe


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

That fucking pop.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Damn is that real blood? What the heck.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Matt's fucking dead.

He landed right on the tippy top of his damn head


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Way to ruin what would have been an all time classic with three back to back Indy sequences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Matt's in trouble.

He's been holding his neck since the spot and now he's shaking out his right arm.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

this is a bad idea........

EDIT*
Okay, as far as insane 20-foot high jumps go, that might've been the most safely executed one I've ever seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

New champions!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

They need to take it easy for the neck intensive wrestling moves.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> this is a bad idea........


I screamed "DONT FLIP"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Match

Of

The

Night

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> They need to take it easy for the neck intensive wrestling moves.


I hope Matt's okay.

Homie _still_ hasn't let go of his neck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah did he start holding that after the ring spot? Damn.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> this is a bad idea........
> 
> EDIT*
> Okay, as far as insane 20-foot high jumps go, that might've been the most safely executed one I've ever seen.


I thought he was going to do some ridiculous corkscrew something, this crazy fuck actually ran on top of that thing.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah did he start holding that after the ring spot? Damn.


Immediately after the destroyer off the top.
Dude not only had no braces for the landing, but fucking bounced.

Crazy ass spot.

I wouldn't be surprised if he feels that *heavy* after the adrenaline wears off like Takahashi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Adam Cole or Bray Wyatt?

e: wait it’s women’s battle royal tf?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Bob cut Shida is cute


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole or Bray Wyatt?


You mean for the Joker spot in the battle royal?

I guess a Cole vs Baker feud would be cool. I don't like the idea of him getting a shot before Rosa tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

So, who is Sky Blue?

The crowd seems to love her and they were pretty pissed when Abadon tossed her out

EDIT*
And now they've been totally taken out of the match. Seriously, who was that??


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

The Bunny went to the Dio brando school of laughing


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> So, who is Sky Blue?
> 
> The crowd seems to love her and they were pretty pissed when Abadon tossed her out


Local girl

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

BR's are never good. So, usually just choose a popular babyface to win. There are no popular babyfaces. So, they should just go with Ruby.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Haha what the hell is going on.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

I saw Big Swole had good betting odds earlier. Anyone but her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> You mean for the Joker spot in the battle royal?
> 
> I guess a Cole vs Baker feud would be cool. I don't like the idea of him getting a shot before Rosa tho.


Either I missed it or I don’t remember them specifying women’s battle royal, I wouldn’t have been excited for it if I knew. Best joker we can get is Tessa but I doubt that’s happening, Ruby Riot or the Iconics then i guess?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

>Remove all the japanese women from the match on a show with an audience partially made up of weebs

I guess.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Either I missed it or I don’t remember them specifying women’s battle royal, I wouldn’t have been excited for it if I knew. Best joker we can get is Tessa but I doubt that’s happening, Ruby Riot or the Iconics then i guess?


It's likely Riot.

I remember Meltz saying something about it the other day.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

They have all these people under contract? Wth.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

They did not time these entrances well


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> >Remove all the japanese women from the match on a show with an audience partially made up of weebs
> 
> I guess.



_*Bruh they got rid of Riho, tf?*_


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Did they even show Riho get eliminated??


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Adam Cole or Bray Wyatt?
> 
> e: wait it’s women’s battle royal tf?



Yeah this is a massive wtf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Rebel is a wasted spot lmao


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

RIP referees. Got ko'd by titties.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Did they even show Riho get eliminated??



Kinda. There was a camera shot of her getting kicked off the apron by Hayter. But they didn't show her getting knocked over the top. Even JR thought she went under the ropes until it was clarified

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Heeeeere's Ruby
Crowd's happy to see her too. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Meh


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

They could have build this up a lot better.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Just as well Jade got knocked out. Looked like she was having tiddy problems.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

This Jade superpush is annoying but at least she dumped velvet


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Crowd behind Ruby. Me wonders how they'll react for the Rosa win should it happen.

EDIT*
Ah, nvm, they're split.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Rosa deserves this


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruby over here trying to have a slap fight with a Mexican woman.
Not smart.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Prob the best final 2 possible


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

It might have been a good idea to let a fan favorite win this match. Very messy at the beginning.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Rosa must take her chance another day. Tonight is the night of 90s punk.

The battle royal was a battle royal. Crowd helped it by the end.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

That’s pretty disrespectful of the booker. Rosa’s been here for how long wrestling these dangerous inadequate women? Ruby didn’t need that W.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

A championship match does not mean a PPV championship match. Rosa may get the better match down the road. Baker will beat Ruby.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

>That entrance tease

This company loves them some Max


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

What a power move


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> A championship match does not mean a PPV championship match. Rosa may get the better match down the road. Baker will beat Ruby.


Yes


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO that guy with the beer said "okay okay"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> A championship match does not mean a PPV championship match. Rosa may get the better match down the road. Baker will beat Ruby.


I hope so, but I don’t share your optimism.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> A championship match does not mean a PPV championship match. Rosa may get the better match down the road. Baker will beat Ruby.


Pretty much.
It's like how Scorpio won that brass ring match. It's just something to do. PPVs are too far away from each other for contender matches on PPVs to lead to matches other PPVs.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Would be nice to see MJF in the title picture after this. Needs to be released from this storyline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Uh oh the commentary is sounding weird. "You have to leave on your own terms if..."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

I always forget that MJF is good in the ring, if only he had matches on dynamite….


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Would be nice to see MJF in the title picture after this. Needs to be released from this storyline.


Agreed, but Omega needs to lose it first since I can't imagine a feud between his current self and MJF working.

Which means Adam needs to hurry his ass up and stop doing gay shit like experiencing the joy of newfound fatherhood.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

"We apologize for this tan too"


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Jericho fucking threw the poor kid like a ballista at that apron, dear god.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Damn poor MJF. I'm 27 and my back fucking kills me lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

YES YES YES


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

>Referees being smart and overturning mistaken rulings

"No, this is not how you're supposed to play the game"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Lmao AEW saying a big fuck you to everyone.

Well hopefully this storyline ends.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

NOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

MJF win yet? Should have been a squash.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Jericho not on permanent commentary


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I mean they can just put Jericho in one of these BS tag team feuds. Just don't continue this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ut oh


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

LOOK IN MY AAAASSSSSSS!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

As long as Jericho goes away and plays musician. AEW will improve. But he buried MJF.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Punk said he was wearing trunks, he must’ve not been satisfied with his look.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> As long as Jericho goes away and plays musician. AEW will improve. But he buried MJF.



While i'm not the biggest fan of Y2J getting his win back, the dude took a W after 3 loses, one of which were a tap out, and the only reason the win happened was because MJF fucked up his back midway through the match.

Not what I would've done, but I'm also no gonna call it a burial. I think that perverts the term.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I think that guy who cohost with Jim Cornette said MJF should quit if he losses. 

I agree that it sucks. I'll also be interested to see where it goes. They must just put him in the title picture anyway.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

How much do you think Punk loves being booked as the "big guy" in a match?

Has that ever happened before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Punk gassed


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I think it would have been nice to keep Sting out. But I get why they had him to go the back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Darby really on suicide watch


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

I feel sorry for D'Arby. It must be frustrating, cursing the fact that you have a back and neck yet knowing you can't live without them, but I'm not sure if the way he goes about expressing it is healthy.

He should join a support group with Naito and Ibushi


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Callback to when punk was on commentary and asked what the code red was and said he needs to prepare for that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Okay, that bridge by Punk made me pop.
Didn't think he had it in him, real talk. I don't think I've ever even seen him do something like that


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

No way he doesn’t finish with the Pepsi plunge right?

e:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

I wonder what would happen if Punk and MJF feuded lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Get fucked.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

...can't believe punk buried darby.....


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Very cool promotion for Darby.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...can't believe punk buried darby.....



Jim said Punk had to win I think to maintain momentum. Then lose later.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

From an Inring standpoint, Punk looked closer to punk with the yellow basketball shorts than pipebomp punk.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Jim said Punk had to win I think to maintain momentum. Then lose later.


I'm shitposting. 
This match was clearly Punk's to win.

I doubt the two are gonna meet up again any time soon, as this was just a welcome back bout for Punk. Allen's gonna hold this L and then do something else until they arbitrarily bring the loss up again should they cross paths again a year or two from now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

punk left out the heel tunnel


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

AEW is probably leaving a lot of money on the table by not having a PPV every month. But creatively, that's probably better.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> AEW is probably leaving a lot of money on the table by not having a PPV every month. But creatively, that's probably better.


6 ppvs a year is perfect imo

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Big show looks terrible, Christ.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> From an Inring standpoint, Punk looked closer to punk with the yellow basketball shorts than pipebomp punk.



People on the baked dot live chat were saying that as well.
Some of them were disappointed that the match was so slow, forgetting that Punk's style has always just kinda... been like that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lmao QT getting that ass whipped.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> punk left out the heel tunnel



I don't think he did, unless they exit on opposite sides that they enter (I never payed attention) 

He was about to go to the left side, but then the crowd told him to stop, so he went to the right.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

That match was what it needed to be.

We can now move on.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I wonder what would happen if Punk and MJF feuded lol.


That's the feud I'm waiting on.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

...Black is so fucking cool.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Main event already? fuck


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

They should maybe try out BIg Show on commentary. A little nervous about him wrestling man. You can see him limp. And he started limping in the ring too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Would be nice if Christian could just fuck off to impact after this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

I would take Christian over Big Show or Sting any day of the week. But Christian should not be a champion. And he should not be on a show every week. He is a 10 appearances a year type of guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah they should maybe end this feud after this. Give other guys a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

I agree with everything being said ('cept the fuck off to Impact thing), but don't forget that the only reason Cage is even here is because Adam had a kid and they already had a built in go-to in Christian.

I highly doubt the two are gonna have anything to do with each other after this match ends and everything settles back down a bit.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

The bret heart sternum bump


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

"You. Can't. Escape."
Scumbag Christian: *Escapes*


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Table leg popped out and said "hi" to Christian's ribs, _fuck me  _


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Chances that this feud continues?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Here we go?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

low
not only because of the stuff i mentioned earlier, but because Kenny hasn't rematched with anyone since getting the belt iirc.

On to the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lmao what the hell.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Matt's got an ice pack


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Giggling like an idiot


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Starting to wonder if AEW and WWE have a secret pact  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Yeah, saw that coming.

Those is Cole's boys


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

lmao they cheered.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

*AT THE SAME TIME?!*

*BUT I'M SO SORE DADDY!*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

My mans Con couldn't afford Final Countdown. Added trap drums to his public domain theme instead.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Hmm I'm surprised they didn't spread out these returns.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

It wasn’t final countdown but his remixed theme is dope as fuck


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Theme is dope. AEW said fuck it we are selling these damn shirts now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

4.5/5 PPV, I still personally enjoyed Revolution with PAC/OC and Bucks/Hangman-Omega, just for the pure in ring work but this had better storytelling and returns.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

Adam Cole doesn’t move the needle. And there are a lot of guys like him in AEW. Not one of their bigger signings I’m recent history tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2021)

Pretty good ppv. I would like to know why they are pushing full throttle though. Rather than maybe letting people appear with time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 5, 2021)

Interesting reports that there were dueling chants during the battle royal “we want Tessa” “no we don’t”, I didn’t hear that through the stream.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 5, 2021)

Gonna go ahead and sound like a fucking mark and just label this my favorite PPV they've done.

Rev is still up there, and Bucks vs Page/Omega is still the best match they've ever done, but this one wins for just flying by way easier, the Punk in-ring return and 3 big additions to the roster... well, two big additions and a neat one.


Now we gotta see where we go from here. Any idiot can sign a bunch of crowd favorite free agents and make "moments". Now it's time to see if we can stick these landings.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Pretty good ppv. I would like to know why they are pushing full throttle though. Rather than maybe letting people appear with time.


I don’t know. But they really do need to start beating Raw in the ratings. Within the next few months. It might never happen if this momentum can’t take them over the top.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know. But they really do need to start beating Raw in the ratings. Within the next few months. It might never happen if this momentum can’t take them over the top.



not sure if it’s realistic. They don’t seem to do very much story planning.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Interesting reports that there were dueling chants during the battle royal “we want Tessa” “no we don’t”, I didn’t hear that through the stream.


It probably happened, but was in one section of the crowd and never really picked up. Funny stuff.

I'm always surprised by the current day fanbase's ability to remember scarlet letters in this, the genre of entertainment with so much muck attatched to it. Used to be you could just have disreputable stuff attached to you and people just wouldn't care if you were a big enough star. This speaks to either the current day star power or the long term memory of the modern day fanbase.

The cynic in me says the former since people still adore D'Arby and Matt Riddle... but then again Hogan got boo'd at wrestlemania, so I dunno what the fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The cynic in me says the former since people still adore D'Arby and Matt Riddle... but then again Hogan got boo'd at wrestlemania, so I dunno what the fuck.


Don’t forget to add Guevara to that list. I think it’s pretty odd because the narrative by most people on Reddit is that Darby and Guevara were young when their bad incidents occurred, yet all the info about Tessa dates back to 16-17 and she’s 2 years younger than Darby and Guevara.

I guess the sentiment is that she hasn’t changed and the former two have but that’s not something any wrestling fan could possibly know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 6, 2021)

Vince when he sees Danielson


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

yeah, no doubt Bryan stings WWE. I don’t think any of the others unveiled tonight will bother them that much. Bryan is still one of the best wrestlers in the world. And he even got really good at promos if I am being honest with you.

I don’t know who deserves to face him. But we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2021)

Huey Freeman said:


> Vince when he sees Danielson





Rukia said:


> yeah, no doubt Bryan stings WWE. I don’t think any of the others unveiled tonight will bother them that much. Bryan is still one of the best wrestlers in the world. And he even got really good at promos if I am being honest with you.
> 
> I don’t know who deserves to face him. But we will have to wait and see.


If it is not Brock, Rock, Austin, Cena, Undertaker......Vince don’t care. He let Angle walk to TNA.....Angle!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

Angle was fucking up in his personal life tbh. Even worse than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> yeah, no doubt Bryan stings WWE. I don’t think any of the others unveiled tonight will bother them that much. Bryan is still one of the best wrestlers in the world. And he even got really good at promos if I am being honest with you.
> 
> I don’t know who deserves to face him. But we will have to wait and see.


Bryan’s promo about “a cow named *Daisy” is an all time great and super underrated. I’m not sure if he’s the best wrestler in the world because you can easily put Walter or Roman above him, but if he goes back to wrestling stiff and using his wide range of moves then he might be able to make that claim again.

E: this was live by the way, not pre taped.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

I know everyone wanted Kofi to win the title for the "feel good" factor. But Bryan was on fire. Lot of gas left in the tank with that Planet Champion gimmick.

We lost hours of good television for a moment that Brock wiped out in 6 seconds.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

I don't know how these guys didn't laugh.

(Rowan and Bryan found Roman's attacker). Go to youtube. Hilarious.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2021)

Man it felt good to hear suzuki get the reception he did, and i can only imagine how mofos would lose their shit hearing that coin drop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Looks like Miro is getting rewarded for his win at the PPV.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

lol random fan account got 1mil views.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

BD gave a promo. Said he's back because of the fans, talent and that he loves to wrestle.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> It probably happened, but was in one section of the crowd and never really picked up. Funny stuff.
> 
> I'm always surprised by the current day fanbase's ability to remember scarlet letters in this, the genre of entertainment with so much muck attatched to it. Used to be you could just have disreputable stuff attached to you and people just wouldn't care if you were a big enough star. This speaks to either the current day star power or the long term memory of the modern day fanbase.
> 
> The cynic in me says the former since people still adore D'Arby and Matt Riddle... but then again Hogan got boo'd at wrestlemania, so I dunno what the fuck.


Some fans never fully forgave hogan because he never really seemed sorry for what he said. Even made excuses saying that's what the black people in his neighborhood said growing up. Even though I've never heard of any other black person saying the hard R version of nibba. Let alone to a friend. 

The Tessa stuff probably sounds as bad too when you dig deeper and read about rumors that she was emasculating the shit out of Ricochet when they were together. lol

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm very curious about what AEW's profit numbers are. I still remember this article:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

@SAFFF I seriously think they might. It might not be Vince, but perhaps Rhodes and HHH came up with a pact where AEW uses talent that WWE doesn't have anything for right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Some fans never fully forgave hogan because he never really seemed sorry for what he said. Even made excuses saying that's what the black people in his neighborhood said growing up. Even though I've never heard of any other black person saying the hard R version of nibba. Let alone to a friend.
> 
> The Tessa stuff probably sounds as bad too when you dig deeper and read about rumors that she was emasculating the shit out of Ricochet when they were together. lol



Hmm, I was under the impression Hogan's use of the racial slur was the straw that broke the camels back with the public.  His star power was already on the free fall with his divorce, the fact that he and his wife were swingers, the sex tape,  his hands on approach to his daughter's singing and acting career, and how his family handle the car accident with the son that lead to the son's friend being made into a veggie for life.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression Hogan's use of the racial slur was the straw that broke the camels back with the public.  His star power was already on the free fall with his divorce, the fact that he and his wife were swingers, the sex tape,  his hands on approach to his daughter's singing and acting career, and how his family handle the car accident with the son that lead to the son's friend being made into a veggie for life.


....huh.


Yeah, good fucking point, jesus... I kinda forgot about most of that, real talk. I didn't even KNOW about the car accident thing.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Starting to wonder if AEW and WWE have a secret pact  .





Raiden said:


> It might not be Vince, but perhaps Rhodes and HHH came up with a pact where AEW uses talent that WWE doesn't have anything for right now.



for about a month now there's been this conspiracy theory floating around in my head that Vince has had some sort've epiphany recently, thinking "wait, why the hell am I fighting them when there's never been a better chance to finally get out of this 'wrestling' crap?"

Why keep the contracts of all the vanilla midgets, indie darlings and people they never had faith in when the company is making irresponsible amounts of money and Summerslam proved that it's essentially self sustaining? Why let Paul run his little tuesday night wrestling program when, as far as Vince can tell, the show is failing anyway? It can finally be the big and sweaty cirque du soleil monster mash brand he's been fiending for for years as they chase things larger than wrestling. The people that always complain about being unhappy there, have no marketability, or that the top brass simply don't like, can go. The people whose contracts run out will be given one offer and if they don't want it, they can go. It's not like they no longer have choices.

This theory does not explain why they dropped Bring Strongman and Wyatt.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Angle was fucking up in his personal life tbh. Even worse than Jeff Hardy.


Could have fooled me that Angle was fucking up more then Jeff since it was around that time with Jeff's "match" with Sting. That one still blows me away that they allowed him to go out there like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I know everyone wanted Kofi to win the title for the "feel good" factor. But Bryan was on fire. Lot of gas left in the tank with that Planet Champion gimmick.
> 
> We lost hours of good television for a moment that Brock wiped out in 6 seconds.



This is really the primary reason why I didn't and still don't totally feel Kofi's run. Brock was right there and he jokingly jobbed to someone a billion times worse on every level. Also yet another reason I hate Seth.

Kofi should've beat Brock at the Main Event. That would've been a huge fucking deal for everyone.



PlacidSanity said:


> Looks like Miro is getting rewarded for his win at the PPV.



I know they're both overcompensating for that Cucksev storyline Vince forced on them, but FFS just make a porno already.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> for about a month now there's been this conspiracy theory floating around in my head that Vince has had some sort've epiphany recently, thinking "wait, why the hell am I fighting them when there's never been a better chance to finally get out of this 'wrestling' crap?"
> 
> Why keep the contracts of all the vanilla midgets, indie darlings and people they never had faith in when the company is making irresponsible amounts of money and Summerslam proved that it's essentially self sustaining? Why let Paul run his little tuesday night wrestling program when, as far as Vince can tell, the show is failing anyway? It can finally be the big and sweaty cirque du soleil monster mash brand he's been fiending for for years as they chase things larger than wrestling. The people that always complain about being unhappy there, have no marketability, or that the top brass simply don't like, can go. The people whose contracts run out will be given one offer and if they don't want it, they can go. It's not like they no longer have choices.
> 
> This theory does not explain why they dropped Bring Strongman and Wyatt.



I think it's more feasible perhaps that Cody reached out quietly to folks like HHH, Micheals, and they reached a soft agreement to have talent come to AEW and get developed more. I have a hard time thinking VInce is involved.

I can see Triple HHH committing mutiny. What Vince is doing with NXT is as big f you as I've ever seen lol.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2021)

On that note I like how "redeem these nuts" actually played a huge factor in the outcome of miro/kingston


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

lol #Vince trending on Twitter


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2021)

I'll never not be surprised at how much wwe actually values bryan


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

I don't think WWE has reason necessarily to worry about AEW. But they need to fix RAW; the creative product is total shit. Maybe reduce by an hour.

I also think they should end the brand split personally and have different ways to separate the shows. I like that AEW doesn't do that with Rampage so far.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

Maybe WWE is not that bad at creating talent and making stars if AEW covets their scraps to this extent? This is a lot like WCW. AEW has to focus on some of their own talent!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I was under the impression Hogan's use of the racial slur was the straw that broke the camels back with the public.  His star power was already on the free fall with his divorce, the fact that he and his wife were swingers, the sex tape,  his hands on approach to his daughter's singing and acting career, and how his family handle the car accident with the son that lead to the son's friend being made into a veggie for life.


yea hogan being a racist is sadly just par for the course with a lot of guys from his era. But him saying his son's friend was a vegetable because it was "God's will" is easily the most disgusting shit he's said that I know of.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Maybe WWE is not that bad at creating talent and making stars if AEW covets their scraps to this extent? This is a lot like WCW. AEW has to focus on some of their own talent!



yeah they need to make sure they mix up matches and talent.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This is really the primary reason why I didn't and still don't totally feel Kofi's run. Brock was right there and he jokingly jobbed to someone a billion times worse on every level. Also yet another reason I hate Seth.
> 
> Kofi should've beat Brock at the Main Event. That would've been a huge fucking deal for everyone.
> 
> ...


Anything to try and wipe away people's memories of Lashley grabbing her ass while they made out on the stage while Rusev watched in tears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don't think WWE has reason necessarily to worry about AEW. But they need to fix RAW; the creative product is total shit. Maybe reduce by an hour.
> 
> I also think they should end the brand split personally and have different ways to separate the shows. I like that AEW doesn't do that with Rampage so far.


Yeah I've been wanting them to end the brand split and just properly rotate everyone's screentime on raw/smackdown for a long time now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

teddy said:


> I'll never not be surprised at how much wwe actually values bryan


They've known his worth for a long time, they just weren't interested in giving him the megastar treatment for a bunch of reasons, some of which presumably included his brain, his size and how much longevity they thought he had. I can kinda understand it to an extent which is why after the debacle back during Yes Movement died down, I wasn't really bothered by what they did with him anymore.



Rukia said:


> Maybe WWE is not that bad at creating talent and making stars if AEW covets their scraps to this extent?


It's a mixed bag. When they really want to create a mega star they will, there's just a host of counterintuitive quotas that need to be checked in order for them to feel comfortable doing it. They were also _really_ good at poaching indies for a time, so who AEW and, by extension, WWE should _really_ be thankful to is ROH.

Everybody say "thank you Ring of Honor".


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> for about a month now there's been this conspiracy theory floating around in my head that Vince has had some sort've epiphany recently, thinking "wait, why the hell am I fighting them when there's never been a better chance to finally get out of this 'wrestling' crap?"
> 
> Why keep the contracts of all the vanilla midgets, indie darlings and people they never had faith in when the company is making irresponsible amounts of money and Summerslam proved that it's essentially self sustaining? Why let Paul run his little tuesday night wrestling program when, as far as Vince can tell, the show is failing anyway? It can finally be the big and sweaty cirque du soleil monster mash brand he's been fiending for for years as they chase things larger than wrestling. The people that always complain about being unhappy there, have no marketability, or that the top brass simply don't like, can go. The people whose contracts run out will be given one offer and if they don't want it, they can go. It's not like they no longer have choices.
> 
> *This theory does not explain why they dropped Bring Strongman and Wyatt.*



Because they're both fat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Because they're both fat


Damn, you rite, lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Everybody say "thank you Ring of Honor".


And more importantly, thank you to that gentleman who was booking back then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2021)

OM Punk vs Danielson would be cool


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

I always liked the idea of WWE being able to flip a switch and instantly improve their product if they ever needed to. Unfortunately, the truth is that they do not know how. Vince is making too many decisions. And he has an interesting perspective. But he is out of touch also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Well tonight we get to see how Vince will respond to the AEW PPV on either giving us an improved Raw or things stay the status quo.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 6, 2021)

They should have an instant search feature for old matches and promos, do not subscribe to any service.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

To think some comeback from the 90s is making money in this day and age.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I always liked the idea of WWE being able to flip a switch and instantly improve their product if they ever needed to. Unfortunately, the truth is that they do not know how. Vince is making too many decisions. And he has an interesting perspective. But he is out of touch also.


That's the thing, they do know, but they've no financial incentive to.

The rest is spot on. Ever since WCW died and their climate changed from a gate based economy to a television based one, Vince became less and less inclined to actually listen to the people around him, free to implement his "Ringmaster-esque" dipshit ideas like fuckin' Neville.

But there are still a bunch of intelligent people there that are trying their best to work their way around old man CTE. Their video packages, Network exclusive specials and the wrestlers themselves prove as much


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Vince became less and less inclined to actually listen to the people around him


I think the problem is that he’s listening to the people around him, but those people happen to be Bruce Pritchard and Kevin Dunn.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Lol he made Randy laugh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

I think Randy has been really good in 2021.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Talking for almost 15 minutes lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Talking for almost 15 minutes lol.


HHH must be in charge tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> HHH must be in charge tonight.



Honestly, I think AEW should let people get more practice talking. But fifteen minutes is crazy. The thing they did at the beginning was good enough.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Watching some of Elevation.  What I got is Johny Hungy is small in stature but has inhuman strength, JD Drake is a mini-Bossman with his moveset, and Skye Blue has been gaining a following.  She got the crowd behind her facing off against Riho.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Is the format of this not making sense to anyone else?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Is the format of this not making sense to anyone else?



The tag gauntlet/round robin match.  Kayfabee-wise New Day should be used to this format as Kofi and Woods had to go through gauntlets of sorts to have Kofi get his title shot at DB a few years back.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The tag gauntlet/round robin match.  Kayfabee-wise New Day should be used to this format as Kofi and Woods had to go through gauntlets of sorts to have Kofi get his title shot at DB a few years back.



Honestly I thought having the tag teams fight each other in some kind of elimination series would be better.

Also I think this is strong circumstantial evidence that Vince is watching AEW's format. Tag team matches on steroids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Honestly I thought having the tag teams fight each other in some kind of elimination series would be better.
> 
> Also I think this is strong circumstantial evidence that Vince is watching AEW's format. Tag team matches on steroids.



It's lazy booking on Vince, Bruce, and WWE creative.  Didn't they play out the gauntlet thing last year or the past few years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

OH NO, heels have been eliminated but beat up the other teams with no one doing a damn thing.  Where have we see this before.........like how man weeks.

And of all people, two teams get beat up by the Members of the Islands of Broken Sex Toys, T-Bag and Cockplug.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's lazy booking on Vince, Bruce, and WWE creative.  Didn't they play out the gauntlet thing last year or the past few years.



Yeah this kind of a wtf lol..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2021)

Skye Blue, if she keeps building up a fan following in AEW, I see good things coming from here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

The suspenders are worse than the mask.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

They did Tozawa and Cedric Alexander really dirty during that 24/7 segment, lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

One thing I will tell you guys that I don’t understand.

cool characters do not go ringside to see who will win a match to become their next opponents. They don’t care. WWE does this a lot because they don’t respect the audience.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 6, 2021)

Yall actually watching raw


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

I haven’t noticed the match. What I noticed was some asshole trying to stand up for the entire match and multiple people and maybe even security told him to sit down. Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

People cheering for Omos vs Lashley because size does matter in wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yall actually watching raw



I had it on because I was working out lmao. But I definitely couldn't consistently watch the whole thing.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2021)

They might be able to put on a bearable show with one less hour. But I guess they're too money hungry.

Jesus, why not ask USA to do an hour program some other time during the week? And one hour on Monday?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2021)

It wasn’t a good show. But there were bright spots and the crowd had more life than usual.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Skye Blue, if she keeps building up a fan following in AEW, I see good things coming from here.


hopefully she keeps that attire when she makes it to dynamite.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2021)

Question.

Why is Jeff Hardy, a multiple time world champion chasing after a jobber title belt?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Question.
> 
> Why is Jeff Hardy, a multiple time world champion chasing after a jobber title belt?



What the heck?! I missed this.


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2021)

Why does kross look like a toy from the 90s?
Why did charlotte lose clean and then win through shenanigans as if that'll give enough momentum for the next feud?
Why was alexa completely absent last week?
Why is omos green as grass yet featured so heavily?
Why is the show so long yet so forgettable?

there's a lot of questions you could level at raw and the final answer is always going to amount to them only giving a shit about the bottom dollar. raw has been through some boring periods before but christ this might as well be main event


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2021)

teddy said:


> Why does kross look like a toy from the 90s?



Yeah that's a problem I see too. A lot of these characters look like they're from another time.

And I odn't think their other strategies work either. Like that guy who assists AJ, he looks modern, but he needs to learn how to talk.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2021)

Omos is green. But the crowd being really excited to see him lock up with Lashley; it kind of justifies everything that they have been doing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omos is green. But the crowd being really excited to see him lock up with Lashley; it kind of justifies everything that they have been doing.



Omos keeps on laughing his ass off in the ring


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2021)

He knows wrestling is a joke!

(I think he can barely speak English tbh).


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 7, 2021)

teddy said:


> Why does kross look like a toy from the 90s?


Probably because the old heads in charge think that's what will appeal to the kiddies. I remember someone saying there were more kids than usual in attendance at some recent wwe show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2021)

Dark on and I'm looking at a Dark Order vs Dark Order match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2021)

Well the Acclaim back together and we get their "face" turn, and by face turn I meant the boos Rhodes to the Top got when mention and teh cheers when they guys crap on it.  But honestly the situation with Caster was shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2021)

Ok, a match gimmick introduce in the three strikes match.  Going from the  explaination you win if you pin you opponent, then summit your opponent, then if tied knock out your opponent.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 7, 2021)

Zayn’s contract is up in October, KO’s is up in January.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Zayn’s contract is up in October, KO’s is up in January.



(Kevin tweeted and then deleted the coordinates of mount rushmore...)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2021)

WWE is a sinking ship. Orton, Balor, and Seth Rollins need to go to AEW to bury WWE to mediocrity


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Acclaim back together and we get their "face" turn, and by face turn I meant the boos Rhodes to the Top got when mention and teh cheers when they guys crap on it. But honestly the situation with Caster was shit.


Glad to see Caster again. The fans were too; his return was the only match on the Elevation card where they truly woke up. I think for as much as the internet forces AEW to cover their ass a bit, the actual audience were pretty aware that the whole situation was silly, which ironically managed to get him more over as a result. So hey, good for him  

---------------



So I'm bumping around YT and decided to look up Bryan's new trap theme and two things

1.) Patiently waiting for the instrumental version they're using in arenas. The generic 'I can do anything' lyricism found in a lot of wrestling themes in really in a lot of commercial music period these days has sorta worn me thin.

2.) The song features the "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!" chant in the background. Which is undeniably awesome and hilarious, but... they know people are gonna eventually start chanting that whenever he comes out, right? I wonder if TNT's okay with that. I mean, Con's record shows he obviously doesn't care what they're okay with, but still....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE is a sinking ship. Orton, Balor, and Seth Rollins need to go to AEW to bury WWE to mediocrity



I think it would be pretty hard to topple them. But AEW is certainly in a position to dominate in quality for a long time if they continue with Prichard's idea of wrestling.

I would not be surprised if AEW's intent also isn't to topple WWE but just to do as well as they can lol.

And maybe that's for the best. Because that approach drove Impact over the edge. They tried to fight WWE, signed a bunch of talent and then crashed their on air product with bad business decisions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think it would be pretty hard to topple them. But AEW is certainly in a position to dominate in quality for a long time if they continue with Prichard's idea of wrestling.
> 
> I would not be surprised if AEW's intent also isn't to topple WWE but just to do as well as they can lol.
> 
> And maybe that's for the best. Because that approach drove Impact over the edge. They tried to fight WWE, signed a bunch of talent and then crashed their on air product with bad business decisions.



AEW toppling WWE is like Culver's toppling McDonalds: It's never gonna happen. And if I'm being real, these days I often wonder if anybody should want it to, except Con for the monetary aspect, obviously. Really the thing I've noticed about getting big, like REALLY BIG, is that often something has to get sacrificed in the process. For Mickey D's, it's taste. It cannot be overstated just how fucking bland their sandwhiches are compare to literally every other burger joint. Yes, even their fellow fast food places. And they are not an isolated incident. For Disney it's the lack of soul, for Nintendo it's their adherence to IP law and anti-consumer practices, Walmart the slave labor, etc, etc.

I think AEW's identity as "the alternative" will serve them well for a while, granted they don't shit the bed of course.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I think it would be pretty hard to topple them. But AEW is certainly in a position to dominate in quality for a long time if they continue with Prichard's idea of wrestling.
> 
> I would not be surprised if AEW's intent also isn't to topple WWE but just to do as well as they can lol.
> 
> And maybe that's for the best. Because that approach drove Impact over the edge. They tried to fight WWE, signed a bunch of talent and then crashed their on air product with bad business decisions.



WWE is running out of legit main eventer draws. They are still relying on old talent like Brock, Oldberg, John, Edge, Orton, Lashley then Roman. Who else are main eventers? Sheamus, Rollins, maybe Kofi? lol

The talent pool is now limited and Vince knows it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah but beating their on air creative product can only move the ball so far. They have an operation with peacock and then also global revenues. AEW doesn't really have legs in either of those areas. Eric Bischoff said something similar; they would have a lot of work to do.
> 
> That's probably why Vince on a conference call apparently said that he wouldn't mind releasing more talent to sign to AEW. Sure, they have a better show, but it drains revenues and there's other areas they would need to stp up in if they want to be competitive.
> 
> ...



Yes that is true.

AEW can still actually top WWE shows like Raw and SD since they now have a better talent pool. All it comes down to is writing and booking storylines.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The song features the "YOU'RE GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!" chant in the background. Which is undeniably awesome and hilarious, but... they know people are gonna eventually start chanting that whenever he comes out, right? I wonder if TNT's okay with that. I mean, Con's record shows he obviously doesn't care what they're okay with, but still....


I understand your point from the perspective of them encouraging that chant, but this is the same audience that regularly chants “you fucked up,” so I think they should be good. At worst they might have to mute the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Omega was #1 in the PWI 500? Was Roman not eligible or something?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Jim said that they should have staggered out the reappearances. The other guy said they should have done both at once.

I mean I think Jim is right but I don't think AEW has any serious long term plan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Adam Cole was the big loser of the Bryan Danielson debut.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Hopefully one good things that come of this is that Vince at least realizes that RAW needs substantial improvement.

Every single talent that they released looks infinitely better at smaller wrestling promotion that doesn't have a creative team lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omega was #1 in the PWI 500? Was Roman not eligible or something?


Even PWI has shifted to pandering to the smarks, smh.


Raiden said:


> Jim said that they should have staggered out the reappearances. The other guy said they should have done both at once.


I agree with Brian Last, you had to debut Bryan because it was leaked. The fans were doing the yes chant during Omega’s promo right before Adam Cole came out, so their hand was forced. If they planned accordingly and prevented the leak they could’ve debuted Bryan at the New York show, which was everyone’s original assumption.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Eh maybe they could have still waited. Everyone assumed Punk was coming but there was still an amazing reaction when he finally did.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

That’s a good point. I think my point is still true though. Adam Cole was the big loser there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Eh maybe they could have still waited. Everyone assumed Punk was coming but there was still an amazing reaction when he finally did.


Being gone longer definitely added to the pop he’s received but I was there in DC for the first show and the entire arena was on their feet until it was made clear that the show was over. There were CM punk chats and many people, including myself, who said the event was fine but still disappointing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omega was #1 in the PWI 500? Was Roman not eligible or something?



Roman sucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> WWE is a sinking ship. Orton, Balor, and Seth Rollins need to go to AEW to bury WWE to mediocrity


Balor yes, Seth and Randy 

Randy is gonna phone it in, and Seth is like Roman in that I literally cant see him wrestling anywhere else


Balor needs to get out while he can though, so many matches for him


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Omega was #1 in the PWI 500? Was Roman not eligible or something?


Second place is the first loser


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

AEW roster is starting to get bloated as it is. You are going to start to see popular characters and wrestlers disappear from Dynamite for weeks.

and adding guys like Cole, Balor, Owens, and Zayn is a mistake. Too many similar indie guys with the same fans.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I do wonder if AJ Styles regrets re-signing with WWE. At the time it was a no brainer. But AEW has gotten a lot hotter and he has been forced to tag with a developmental “project”.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW roster is starting to get bloated as it is. You are going to start to see popular characters and wrestlers disappear from Dynamite for weeks.
> 
> and adding guys like Cole, Balor, Owens, and Zayn is a mistake. Too many similar indie guys with the same fans.


Im still waiting for cut day


It HAS to happen unless they are gonna cycle wrestlers seasonally


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Guys like Janela need to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

I think they need to badly badly do some long term story planning. And they need like 1-2 more belts.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2021)

glad he's ok and is recovering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I think they need to badly badly do some long term story planning. And they need like 1-2 more belts.


5 belts over three hours of programming would be a lot, six would be insane. Unless you’re talking about adding a dark champion or something.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman sucks


I know this is shit posting but they definitely had an agenda to appeal to a particular audience with that pick. Roman is the number one champion in the number one company with the best gimmick in wrestling. He’s not Bryan in the ring but he’s definitely better than any number one guy they’ve had since Shawn. 

Omega was champion of the number two promotion and two joke promotions. Not to mention the fact he might have the worst promo in main event wrestling history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I like good feuds that are not about belts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know this is shit posting but they definitely had an agenda to appeal to a particular audience with that pick. Roman is the number one champion in the number one company with the best gimmick in wrestling. He’s not Bryan in the ring but he’s definitely better than any number one guy they’ve had since Shawn.
> 
> Omega was champion of the number two promotion and two joke promotions. Not to mention the fact he might have the worst promo in main event wrestling history.


I don’t like that there are always 10 goofs accompanying Omega to the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Anderson, Gallows, and Callis are dead weight. Dump them.

(I would say dump the Bucks too tbh.)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Anderson, Gallows, and Callis are dead weight. Dump them.
> 
> (I would say dump the Bucks too tbh.)


I actually like Callis, and he should be there to speak for Kenny, idk why they even hand Kenny a mic. The rest are dead weight. Without the hard hitting NJPW style matches they just come off as weirdos and goofys.

They’re like the anti degeneration X when it comes to cool factor, it’s pretty embarrassing to watch them on tv with other people around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I blocked Anderson on Twitter because he always acts like a tool on there and somehow it ends up getting sent to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Read the comment thread for the dark humor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 5 belts over three hours of programming would be a lot, six would be insane. Unless you’re talking about adding a dark champion or something.



they don’t have to feature five belts every single week lol. But right now they have a ton of random feuds. And without additional belts or wrestling concepts (tournament), that’s gonna Keep happening.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> they don’t have to feature five belts every single week lol. But right now they have a ton of random feuds. And without additional belts or wrestling concepts (tournament), that’s gonna Keep happening.


I’m ok with five, six is where I draw the line. And considering the fifth is most likely to be the trios title, that means three more champions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Real talk. I am surprised Vince has lived this long because he definitely took a lot of steroids in the past.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Drago’s son was a bum compare to him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

So Black the opening match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Golddust _should_ get squashed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Well Dustin going right after Black.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Golddust looking like the cookie monster rn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

That power slam botch was hilarious


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Damn I hope he's alright.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

The crowd was into this. But it went on too long. And the finish did not look very good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Well Dustin gave Blacck trouble in that match until the end.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

It was an alright match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Honestly I don't get the point of total squash matches. It wasn't bad I guess. I just don't get what they're doing with Black. Seemed random.


You are going to start to see a lot of that because of the bloated roster.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Punk just came out the heel tunnel?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I hate the dumb marks recycling the same 5 chants all the time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Punk should turn heel because he is more interesting as a heel.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

So Punk being the hypeman for tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I hate the dumb marks recycling the same 5 chants all the time.


It’s the most annoying part of modern wrestling, they think it makes them sound cool like the old ECW crowds but really it shows that they’re geeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Incoming Punk vs Starks program

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I do like Starks. Because he can talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Ah that's surprising. I'm wondering who Punk would fight next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Honestly, that segment kind of fell apart.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

So Punk now facing off against the Taz faction.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

They could have set it up better. But it was funny to see Taz and CM Punk go at it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I hope Brandi never wrestles again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

How the crowd reacted to Rhodes to the Top being mention by the Acclaim on Dark.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I hope Brandi never wrestles again.



Remember there is Red Velvet as her proxy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Red Velvet is a million miles away from being ready. Kayden Carter is farther along in her development. Google her if you don't know who that is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Holy shit, Baker, Soho just started.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I like that they just showed the results for Dark on the screen. Gives it more of a sports presentation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Well Hobbs is murdering poor Dante in the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

you said you didn’t like squash matches. This would have been a good spot for one.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Yea Dante is getting too much offense in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

lmao I thougth Dante was gonan get beat down.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Dante needs facial hair. He is incredibly vanilla looking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Dante is a fuucking mad man doing that.  Shorten you career.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Commentary forgot what a spine buster is tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Hobbes didn’t convince me that he deserves a match with CM Punk. Not based on that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

lol he should have introduced himself.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I like this guy Dan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Umm, did Hobbs suffer a stinger near the end of that match.  He was grabbing his head after the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

MJF needs rehabilitation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

So is there any footage of Taz's kid knowing how to wrestle.  Man comes out with Hobbs on a frequent basis but the only thing I've seen him done is put on a submission on a stationary opponent in an after match beat down.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

They can just give Hobbs a squash match the following week. I agree it looked a little weird that he didn't controlt he match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Is this fucker nuts, trying to start a riot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

So Pillman's family gets harassed by MJF and his first move is to come out smiling and he tries to hype the crowd up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

lol they're probably gonna get scolded by someone for this.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Abortion is like a big national topic right now because of Texas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So is there any footage of Taz's kid knowing how to wrestle. Man comes out with Hobbs on a frequent basis but the only thing I've seen him done is put on a submission on a stationary opponent in an after match beat down.


My assumption is that he’s still training so he can avoid dark and jump right into main roster wrestling.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

MJF abortion line was fantastic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Meh, more commercials is turning Dynamite in to Anime Unleashed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Ah this was a decent segment. They could easily set up a tag match next week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Ugly women's segment. Ruby still using the same underwhelming finish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Well a wild Riho showed up.

So they finally putting to bed the Starks/Cage feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

That match was terrible, ruby is incredibly overrated.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

So question right now is will the Dark Order implode completely tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

I think if you expected Ruby to come in and be the best wrestler on the roster. You are probably disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Just wondering but can John Silver make it out on his own without his faction?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think if you expected Ruby to come in and be the best wrestler on the roster. You are probably disappointed.


I would’ve thought she was better than everyone bar Rosa, but she looked bad.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering but can John Silver make it out on his own without his faction?


Yea I think he could fit in with another goofy stable like the best friends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Well RIP Dark Order.   Cornette probably celebrating this break up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Honestly I thought they should have Darby back on this show to get a win after the loss on Sunday.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

God almighty just imagine if Sammy was Bryan’s first match, Bryan wouldn’t make it out of the arena with the use of his legs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Tully, let the hate go.   That shit with Sting occurred back in the 80's and 90's man, move on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Why is griff in the background crying like a bitch?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why is griff in the background crying like a bitch?


I think he got punch in the eye with the ring.

So nice to see the Acclaim being dicks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Turned it off. Obnoxious. Look at all the geeks in the ring.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

"Step out nerd." was that really necessary? come on guys.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think he got punch in the eye with the ring.
> 
> So nice to see the Acclaim being dicks.


Yea but he shouldn’t be crying, he should act like a man getting stitches ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Holy shit, Adam Cole calling out Tony for being Britt's friend.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Not much of a pop form the crowd lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

The crowd doesn’t know what to chant when Bryan comes out lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bryan with the biggest face move of the night ripping the Mic out of Omegas hands.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Ah so I see what AEW did here. Put Bryan in a tag feud so he doesn't have to wrestle much. lol a little slow here .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Hmm, a Cole/Jungle Boy program might be something I'm wanting to see.  Just leave the child at home.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

saw on Twitter. Why was that midget from Jurassic park involved in the segment?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Real talk. I am surprised Vince has lived this long because he definitely took a lot of steroids in the past.


Genetic jackhammer.


PlacidSanity said:


> Just wondering but can John Silver make it out on his own without his faction?


Cut from the roster unless he is repackaged.


Raiden said:


> Honestly I thought they should have Darby back on this show to get a win after the loss on Sunday.


Naw......let that loss fester a week.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

Do you guys think the wrestlers should wear UFC like shorts instead of the ones they do now?

I think you're supposed to make your product as different as possible from rivals, but idk, I'm not a fan of the traditional wrestling shorts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Imagine if NBA players went back to wearing nuthuggers like they used to when John Stockton was playing in the league?

in other words. I agree with you.

I do like when female wrestlers wear trunks though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

I think the gear should fit the person. The guys who do flips and have to forearm because they don’t know how to throw a punch shouldn’t be wearing MMA shorts though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Men biting each other and the crowd cheering.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

What was worse, the headbutts that had no force behind them, Moxley clearly talking to Suzuki on the mat, or the crowd chanting this is awesome during the entire debacle?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

That makes sense. And a third generation wrestler would probably prefer to wear trunks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

lol I wonder if that match was ended a little early because of the blood.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What was worse, the headbutts that had no force behind them, Moxley clearly talking to Suzuki on the mat, or the crowd chanting this is awesome during the entire debacle?


That is why Cornette’s podcast is so important. No one else is really critiquing the program. It’s just good because it isn’t Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 8, 2021)

Uhhh, so that's it.  I was expecting an ambush at least to how short the match was.  Show ends with Mox roaming the crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Uhhh, so that's it.  I was expecting an ambush at least to how short the match was.  Show ends with Mox roaming the crowd.



Yeah I was just about to write that. Not a bad show but they don't really say anything about what to expect next over the coming weeks. No planning lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

That Dynamite was like a fast food burger, the middle was good but the buns were shit, could’ve done without the beginning and end. Didn’t do a good job capitalizing on the momentum but we’ll see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That is why Cornette’s podcast is so important. No one else is really critiquing the program. It’s just good because it isn’t Raw.


JR used to do it live on commentary but they cut his balls off. Corny’s show and Konnan’s podcast are the only ones consistently reviewing the show without bias.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

CM Punk was probably the best part of the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2021)

I wonder how long Punk's feud with Taz's guy is gonna last. Maybe four or five weeks?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2021)

Now that wrestling is done, I can prepare for NFL and the return of Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know this is shit posting but they definitely had an agenda to appeal to a particular audience with that pick. Roman is the number one champion in the number one company with the best gimmick in wrestling. He’s not Bryan in the ring but he’s definitely better than any number one guy they’ve had since Shawn.
> 
> Omega was champion of the number two promotion and two joke promotions. Not to mention the fact he might have the worst promo in main event wrestling history.



Tribal Chief does not make sense

Head of the table does not make sense either. When did we see Roman pull a long ass table in the ring with his goons and make a promo?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Tribal Chief does not make sense
> 
> Head of the table does not make sense either. When did we see Roman pull a long ass table in the ring with his goons and make a promo?


Long term booking Uce, he’ll bring the long table out to sign the contract to face the rock at WM in 2023

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Everyone wants there to be competition between WWE and AEW. And there are some worrying signs for WWE when it comes to talent recruitment. But wrestling fans definitely do not have their mba’s. I don’t think they realize how much WWE is kicking AEW’s ass from a money making standpoint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Long term booking Uce, he’ll bring the long table out to sign the contract to face the rock at WM in 2023



So Roman has to wait til WM to set a table in the ring? Is he broke? Lashley as a champ has tables, party, and strippers.

I will ask John and tell Roman to stop buying Jordans and get himself a table first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 

I am not sure if AEW is profitable. WWE is publicly traded. So they have to have a level of transparency with their finances. On AEW, we have no idea. I suspect that they are losing money. But they are like a toy to Tony Khan. So, he is okay with it for now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I know this is shit posting but they definitely had an agenda to appeal to a particular audience with that pick. Roman is the number one champion in the number one company with the best gimmick in wrestling. He’s not Bryan in the ring but he’s definitely better than any number one guy they’ve had since Shawn.
> 
> Omega was champion of the number two promotion and two joke promotions. Not to mention the fact he might have the worst promo in main event wrestling history.


Jesus I try to ignore it these days whenever you get particularly persnickety, but this is peak doorknob.

As far as I remember, PWI 500 is based on keyfabe and character relevance. I'm not entirely sure where the cutoff point is as far as timing/voting, but the Omega character spent the later half of last year and early half of this one winning and defending championship belts from multiple promotions while remaining essentially undefeated on a wrestling show with an evergrowing perception that wrestlers keep flocking to it.

In what universe is that below a character who's beating nobodies on a brand where there are no stars except him and random veterans returning for the sole purpose of taking L's? The ruling is the result of little more than an indictment on how WWE goes about booking. Them arbitrarily deciding to make Reigns good now cannot combat all of the problems _surrounding_ him.

Fuck me....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> I am not sure if AEW is profitable. WWE is publicly traded. So they have to have a level of transparency with their finances. On AEW, we have no idea. I suspect that they are losing money. *But they are like a toy to Tony Khan. So, he is okay with it for now.*


 Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Jesus I try to ignore it these days whenever you get particularly persnickety, but this is peak doorknob.
> 
> As far as I remember, PWI 500 is based on keyfabe and character relevance. I'm not entirely sure where the cutoff point is as far as timing/voting, but the Omega character spent the later half of last year and early half of this one winning and defending championship belts from multiple promotions while remaining essentially undefeated on a wrestling show with an evergrowing perception that wrestlers keep flocking to it.
> 
> ...


PWI has always been a blend of Kayfabe and reality. Roman is the most over wrestler on the most recognized show. Roman is beating legends that can actually go in the ring, not Indy gatekeepers. And like I said before Omega’s multiple titles are from joke promotions. Do you even remember Omega’s title win? It was in that joke of a match where the entire company was exposed, which then lead to a brief decline in ratings. When Roman took over Smackdown they went from 1.8-2.2, when Kenny took over Dynamite they went from 800k-750k.

That all goes without saying how much of a joke AEW Kenny has been, an absolute disgrace to everything he was in NJPW. Guys might want to be with Kenny, but they certainly don’t want to be him, and Roman is the exact antithesis of that geek shit. 

Omega has something like 1/15th the social media presence that Reigns does, my cousin in Tulsa who hasn’t watched 15 full minutes of wrestling in his entire life knows who Roman is.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2021)

The thing that irks me the most about these convos is that all that stuff I just read strikes me with the same gimmicky sour grapes and flailing I see in YouTube comments. Social media numbers, outdated ratings projections void of nuance... I suppose next we're gonna talk about YouTube views or something. But I digress.

I won't argue matters of taste, I've never cared about the magazine to be clear, and if his winning it burns you up fine, but the notion that there's some conspiracy afoot because a higher percentage of people on the internet want to fuck Roman Reigns is nuts to me. For a lot of reasons, but I think the main one is because if it _were_ a thing, this year isn't an isolated incident, given that a quick google search confirms that of the last 10 years the winners have featured the likes of AJ, Bryan, Punk, Seth, Cole and Mox - all Indy darlings - with the occasional traditionally acceptable big massive of Orton and Lesnar.

The vote didn't _become_ smark focused, it has been for a long time, because smark wrestlers have slowly been taking over the genre. But I suppose this year is egregiously different because Omega has a wacky beard now or something. Just say you don't agree with it, do you _need_ to be a meme?

I couldn't for the life of me imagine myself insinuating such bullshit if Lasley won it, despite not caring about anything he's done in the past half year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

AEW should pass on Bray Wyatt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 9, 2021)

They kinda look like they might be. It's hard to tell the projections, but it looks like the conclusion of all this Dark Order infighting might actually be Hangman bringing them back together again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 9, 2021)

Shirker said:


> The vote didn't _become_ smark focused, it has been for a long time, because smark wrestlers have slowly been taking over the genre. But I suppose this year is egregiously different because Omega has a wacky beard now or something. Just say you don't agree with it, do you _need_ to be a meme?
> 
> I couldn't for the life of me imagine myself insinuating such bullshit if Lasley won it, despite not caring about anything he's done in the past half year.


Before Moxley last year there hasn’t been another egregious winner. And there’s nothing meme about it, I would’ve said the same thing if Lashley won considering he’s the clear B champ of WWE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW should pass on Bray Wyatt.


wyatt would do better in impact


but i wouldnt mind him writing in aew


----------



## melonsoda20 (Sep 9, 2021)

Never understood the hype with Wyatt, man can talk, but his matches were always dissapointing


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2021)

I like how mjf picks up a mic and opts for bloodshed every single time 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> What was worse, the headbutts that had no force behind them, Moxley clearly talking to Suzuki on the mat, or the crowd chanting this is awesome during the entire debacle?


i'll go with aew not knowing how to space and time shit so that their main event can actually build up and develop into something worth calling a main event. suzuki's entrance getting cut short is a mistake. the match itself being a rush job is a mistake. half of said main event being unviewable via commercial break nonsense is a mistake

the lack of pacing makes me miss lucha underground because that's a show that knew how to present characters and plot points in a meaningful way to tell a story instead of just cramming in segments to fill the time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2021)

Yessir let's use this precious air time on moxley wandering around the arena for the umpteenth time instead of the actual match ya'll advertised

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

I think Adam Cole managing Keith Lee would have been interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2021)

Moxley is so bad in the ring  Shane McMahon is more athletic than him ffs. 

and he's being fed with legends why the fuck would they waste a match with him?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

I think Ambrose is a worse wrestler since he left WWE. I do. I think his wrestling has regressed. At least he isn’t dressed like Bane I guess?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2021)

Jim really doesn't like his matches. They should plan them more.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think Ambrose is a worse wrestler since he left WWE. I do. I think his wrestling has regressed. At least he isn’t dressed like Bane I guess?



Moxley looks and moves like a bald Fat2J

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2021)

I feel like I'm rarely ever sold on him as a brawler which is an issue with his stone cold-esque presentation


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2021)

Lol aew made a similar offer to wwe. I’d be shocked if they were making money.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

Good ratings for Dynamite this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

I agree that Cage is being misused. But he also should never have wrestled Tessa. He lost credibility as a result of that match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I agree that Cage is being misused. But he also should never have wrestled Tessa. He lost credibility as a result of that match.


Cage is great in the ring and boring af out of it

If he wants more screen time he needs to figure out a character that gets over


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2021)

I thought Ricky Starks was more entertaining when I saw them together on Team Tazz.  Cage might be the rare guy that looks at what Lashley is doing and things he would do better at WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2021)

Time for acting classes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2021)

My people.......what has Paige done to herself!?




She was fine tbe way she was......why?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My people.......what has Paige done to herself!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf is this shit? she was the most beautiful of all the divas


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

Paige has ruined herself a lot over the years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

I think Vince is not worried about AEW tbh because he knows you can only run so long on hype.

And they just jammed two special appearances together. How many times is DB going to run out and attack Omega? lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

I do think bloated roster is a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My people.......what has Paige done to herself!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post these pics with no context and i wouldn't even know who this is 



Raiden said:


> I think Vince is not worried about AEW tbh because he knows you can only run so long on hype.
> 
> And they just jammed two special appearances together. How many times is DB going to run out and attack Omega? lol.


this is why khan needs to knuckle down a bit and stop being a total mark. pace the show and stop giving everybody free time to do next to nothing on air


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

teddy said:


> Post these pics with no context and i wouldn't even know who this is
> 
> 
> this is why khan needs to knuckle down a bit and stop being a total mark. pace the show and stop giving everybody free time to do next to nothing on air



Right. I'm starting to wonder how much flexibility and power he actually has to tell the guys what to do. Anyone with a brain can see that there is a problem having Jericho fight MJF four times, with Jericho winning the damn thing. it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

This really is wcw all over again.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This really is wcw all over again.



Yep they fell right for Vince's trick.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

Vince and WWE want AEW to sign all of these guys.


----------



## teddy (Sep 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Right. I'm starting to wonder how much flexibility and power he actually has to tell the guys what to do. Anyone with a brain can see that there is a problem having Jericho fight MJF four times, with Jericho winning the damn thing. it doesn't make sense.


There needs to be some structure at least. even with all of the talent and 2 shows they have, aew needs to realize at some point that you don't need to have everybody on screen every week. let some of these people rest in some mystique and know when to call an audible on some shit that might conflict with the timing of their main event


it feels a little routine now where there's 30 minutes left of the show and they somehow still have 2 segments to get through before the final match. just straighten up is all i'm saying


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Which makes me think they don't have any real growth plan. They're just gonna try to keep having momentum (and fun) for as long as they can (ie. how long Khan is willing to pay for it).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Which makes me think they don't have any real growth plan. They're just gonna try to keep having momentum (and fun) for as long as they can (ie. how long Khan is willing to pay for it).


They went from 1 ppv and a youtube show, to 4 ppvs a year, 3 youtube shows and 3 television shows and a video game


What growth is missing exactly?


Their own network?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

lol that isn't a post about being retrospective. It's about moving forward. Don't get me wrong I think it's a lot more funto watch them than teh E. But I'm not sure how you move the ball forward when you do stuff like debut multiple people at once or have MJF lose.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

No more signings without cuts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol that isn't a post about being retrospective. It's about moving forward. Don't get me wrong I think it's a lot more funto watch them than teh E. But I'm not sure how you move the ball forward when you do stuff like debut multiple people at once or have MJF lose.


Where are they supposed to be going?


----------



## Raiden -- https://www.fanverse.org/posts/63603410/react?reaction_id=9 (Sep 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Where are they supposed to be going?



Plan their storylines so that it's more focused (Jim said all of Moxley's matches look the same). Make sure that the storylines are focused around building talent (did a great job with Darby. Not so much with MJF in Jericho's feud). 
Like Rukia said, not just singing anyone who is released by WWE.
For the people that they do sign, space out the debut's.
Come up with a few more wrestling concepts (Some kind of tournament) to minimize random feuds.

I'd like to see more structure is what I'm saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

AEW is definitely going to fail. But they might get a couple good years in before it happens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

WWE bringing out Trae Young to taunt the Garden was a lot of fun.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

USA Network should be livid about this episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

They should tell the E to end the brand split. No point really.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

That Smackdown was not perfect. But it was better than any Raw that has taken place in 2021.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

Can Roman beat Demon Balor?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Probably haha.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah, I mean they are already setting up the program with Brock. Lmao.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Can Roman beat Demon Balor?


I don't see why he can't. Demon Balor's already lost in the past to Joe (wonder if they'll ever bring that up). Current Roman is just too strong.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

AEW did at least 200K PPV buys.

Still would like to learn more about how much money they have to pay to get a lot of top talent.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Ah I should have probably went to smackdown. was like 45 minutes away .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2021)

Currently checking out Rampage. Not sure how I feel about Andrade dropping Chavo, at least so soon and especially after the dude just helped him win. I'm pretty unsure as to what their angle is with the guy TBH. Match with PAC was good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone that doesn't see that Andrade has a ton of deficiencies.. I can't help you. Maybe he should put a mask on again?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> AEW did at least 200K PPV buys.
> 
> Still would like to learn more about how much money they have to pay to get a lot of top talent.


We’ll never know because Meltzer is probably the only one with that information and he’s shown time and time again he doesn’t leak anything about AEW.

On paper 250k buys grossed them 12.5, tv nets 40/year, tickets are tough to account for considering they usually sell out to scalpers. If I had to guess I’d say they are profitable but not by a large margin. They might net 15-30/year currently.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> We’ll never know because Meltzer is probably the only one with that information and he’s shown time and time again he doesn’t leak anything about AEW.
> 
> On paper 250k buys grossed them 12.5, tv nets 40/year, tickets are tough to account for considering they usually sell out to scalpers. If I had to guess I’d say they are profitable but not by a large margin. They might net 15-30/year currently.



Damn.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Anyone that doesn't see that Andrade has a ton of deficiencies.. I can't help you. Maybe he should put a mask on again?


He's shown himself to be very okay since showing up.

Dunno if he's phoning it in or what. He needs a more concrete fued to light that spark under his ass. Maybe this Chavo thing was their way of blowing the current stuff off and moving in that direction


----------



## Shirker (Sep 10, 2021)

Serviceable episode tonight. Might be because I'm not in the comfort of my home as usual, but it was hard to get gripped by any of the goings on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn.


15-30m/year is nothing to scoff at for a start up company. This is only their second year and you can bet your bottom dollar they lost money their first year. I’m not that much informed on finances but from what I do know they seem to be on the right path from a business standpoint. Most companies operate at a loss during their first few years, and for all I know they are still operating at a loss depending on what loans they might’ve taken out upon launch, but they seem pretty solid.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2021)

Only caught the ending. Decent idea to help Pillman out by pairing him with Moxley I guess. 

lol I wonder if the feedback about Moxley's last match got back to them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Plan their storylines so that it's more focused (Jim said all of Moxley's matches look the same.



But Moxley is a one dimension guy lmao

Moxley has like 2 moves of doom ffs. His brawling is like a worse version of Undertaker's sage punches

PAC should beat the shit out of him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah I guess it cant be helped. Guess we just have to enjoy the ride /shrugs.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> 15-30m/year is nothing to scoff at for a start up company. This is only their second year and you can bet your bottom dollar they lost money their first year. I’m not that much informed on finances but from what I do know they seem to be on the right path from a business standpoint. Most companies operate at a loss during their first few years, and for all I know they are still operating at a loss depending on what loans they might’ve taken out upon launch, but they seem pretty solid.


I don't believe they are making that. Not without gates. To put the money into perspective, there were rumors before that NXT was losing $50m annually.

So, we have no gates for 10-11 months for the last fiscal year. So it comes down to television. The deal with TNT simply is not that great. AEW should want to renegotiate that ASAP.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

MJF and Corbin talking on twitter is a meeting of the minds between top heels in the industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don't believe they are making that. Not without gates. To put the money into perspective, there were rumors before that NXT was losing $50m annually.
> 
> So, we have no gates for 10-11 months for the last fiscal year. So it comes down to television. The deal with TNT simply is not that great. AEW should want to renegotiate that ASAP.


It’s a complete guess but you have to remember, AEW didn’t have to pay rent for their arena during the pandemic. It’s likely they also spend much less on production.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2021)

I wonder how the sudden debut of so many new characters might also affect video game production. Probably shot massively tf up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

WWE should cancel the deal with 2K games. They may be willing to pay the most money; but they are making some horrific games. Good games can actually benefit WWE! Partner with Sega or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE should cancel the deal with 2K games. They may be willing to pay the most money; but they are making some horrific games. Good games can actually benefit WWE! Partner with Sega or something.


This delay is completely WWE's fault though with those cuts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

I don’t even care about the delay. I won’t buy the game! These games get scored 4.5/10 every year!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

Wrestlemania 2000 was awesome.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2021)

Lol Bobby and Orton fighting for the belt in RAW now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 11, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lol Bobby and Orton fighting for the belt in RAW now.


I take it USA/NBC Universal has Vince's balls over the bonfire on him trying to improve viewership for RAW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm just glad I got to watch wrestling shows back then like in the AWA/other territories and the random/scarce broadcasts up in the North. All the long feuds and all the wrestlers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 What a surprise. A Brock Lesnar segment was great.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 11, 2021)

Watched the clips of Bork/Roman late last night, it was the best segment I’ve seen in awhile. McAfee’s call was amazing as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2021)

Extreme Rules has put together a compelling card.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2021)

Lol Paul gonna need a Motrin after that drop.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2021)

lol Coach didn't want to go to Afghanistan in the early 2000's and got beat up by Undertaker/Battista as a result: . They thought he was joking when he said he didn't want to go  .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2021)

I lived in Cincinnati 12 years ago. And I think Skyline is rubbish.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

I might stop sharing Jim's stuff because he's really negative but here's him criticizing Omega's faction. I think what he says is fair though; that segment where they called Tony a nerd was pretty tasteless:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

i enjoy Cornette’s analysis. And I usually agree with him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2021)

I love Mick. Truly I do. But he is delusional thinking any story is even remotely good in AEW right now. He is being way to knee-jerk in his reactions to these signings. Omega's faction is the least intimidating and entertaining one I have ever seen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I love Mick. Truly I do. But he is delusional thinking any story is even remotely good in AEW right now. He is being way to knee-jerk in his reactions to these signings. Omega's faction is the least intimidating and entertaining one I have ever seen.



He's right though. Roman sucks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2021)

So Raw opens up with a moved PPV match and teasing of a cash in, then the first match is Charolette vs Bazzleguese.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2021)

Honestly, if Raw starts to bore me, I'm going back to playing my Tales of Arise game.  Already bought the crossover costumes and at the part where Kisara joins the group, so that Tekken costume will be coming into play.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2021)

Welp, Bliss and doll out to do a skit, Charolette plays along, gets a doll of her own to combat Lily, and I'm back to palying Arise.  THicc Kisara here I come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

Eight man tag team match....


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2021)

Lashley is legitimate, Big E should take his weirdo shit to AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

I wanted killer Big E. Not the stale goofy Big E.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

I hate Alexa with the doll. I think she is better than that. But the crowd seemed into that segment; against all odds.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

I missed Karrion. Did he wear the mask?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly, if Raw starts to bore me, I'm going back to playing my Tales of Arise game.  Already bought the crossover costumes and at the part where Kisara joins the group, so that Tekken costume will be coming into play.



Are you playing on PC?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

Tales of Arise not a true Tales game.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2021)

Nerds


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Tales of Arise not a true Tales game.



It's the best Tales games.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I missed Karrion. Did he wear the mask?



nah. Seemed a little awkward in the segment but I haven’t checked how it was received online.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2021)

Karrion will be wearing an apron to the ring later


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

Boston has been a pretty hot crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

Lol I doubt he actually cursed


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

Is Lashley actually hurt?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Is Lashley actually hurt?



tbh I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

Big E won the championship. it’s the B show though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

Raiden said:


> tbh I wondered the same thing.


He is really good at selling.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wanted killer Big E. Not the stale goofy Big E.


Exactly. 

Fuck RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

I do think it was interesting that the crowd seemed more interested in Randy winning the championship during the opening segment.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2021)

I rather see Miz as champion.

Yes I fucking said it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I rather see Miz as champion.
> 
> Yes I fucking said it.


Don’t say things you don’t mean.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)



Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 13, 2021)

This means NEW DAY is back together so that means your WWE heavyweight champion will be pulling pancakes from his crouch and spank dudes during matches. 

Have fun watching that shit.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2021)

I think the benefit is that it makes the E at least a little less predictable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2021)

I swear Big E has the worst finisher. I have been complaining about it for five years.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big E won the championship. it’s the B show though.


Roman is just going to carry this entire war with AEW, isn’t he?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 13, 2021)

WWE has two mainstream programs left now, Roman and Corbin. AEW has one, or maybe a percentage of one, with Bryan and Punk. WWE needs to tread carefully with Roman, all they need to do is keep the title on him indefinitely and have him beat Brock and Rock and they’ll win, but if they fumble on his run, we’re at a 50/50 “war”.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I wanted killer Big E. Not the stale goofy Big E.


Exactly how i feel. all the cackling like an 80's anime villain and acting like a manic goof is a turn off when everyone already knows this man can cut a killer promo


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> This means NEW DAY is back together so that means your WWE heavyweight champion will be pulling pancakes from his crouch and spank dudes during matches.
> 
> Have fun watching that shit.


I hope he starts pouring syrup on dude's asses while they twerk like its a porno.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> WWE has two mainstream programs left now, Roman and Corbin. AEW has one, or maybe a percentage of one, with Bryan and Punk. WWE needs to tread carefully with Roman, all they need to do is keep the title on him indefinitely and have him beat Brock and Rock and they’ll win, but if they fumble on his run, we’re at a 50/50 “war”.


I wanted to see champion Roman vs Champion Bobby Lashley. Monster heel vs monster heel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

Big E won’t be champion for long.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I might stop sharing Jim's stuff because he's really negative but here's him criticizing Omega's faction. I think what he says is fair though; that segment where they called Tony a nerd was pretty tasteless:


"Beat. Your Meat"  

but yeah that segment was kind of cringe. you got the 30 something twitch streamer calling the 60 something announcer a nerd and acting like an insecure simp. god i can't wait till the elite splinter off/break up because it's gotten tiresome to see a league of tony perkis' try to act like a legitimate threat. i don't think the crowds fully buy into their heel act either

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2021)

Wtf? Big E is a parody why is he champion?


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2021)

"CaUsE iT's TiMe!!!"


- reddit probably

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I rather see Miz as champion.
> 
> Yes I fucking said it.


Take it back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't think they will hold it on him for long either.

But I think they probably did to make the show a little more unpredictable


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

Looking at my Twitter. I can’t imagine being passionate enough about Impact wrestling to want to go to a Meet and Greet.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

In nxt, I would put the belt on LA Knight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

I also wouldn’t mind that much if Gargano left. His best days in NXT are in the past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2021)

teddy said:


> "Beat. Your Meat"
> 
> but yeah that segment was kind of cringe. you got the 30 something twitch streamer calling the 60 something announcer a nerd and acting like an insecure simp. god i can't wait till the elite splinter off/break up because it's gotten tiresome to see a league of tony perkis' try to act like a legitimate threat. i don't think the crowds fully buy into their heel act either


It took them a whole minute to "punk" that 60 year old out of the ring.  


Jake CENA said:


> Wtf? Big E is a parody why is he champion?


Well......2 parodies won money in the bank....so....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It took them a whole minute to "punk" that 60 year old out of the ring.


Yeah that got a chuckle out of me too. even through his face expressions he looks like he barely took their threats seriously. almost like he knows he's dealing with children posturing as heels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

WWE should drive Gargano and Ciampa to AEW headquarters and drop them off. It would be perfect for WWE if they could con AEW into taking them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It took them a whole minute to "punk" that 60 year old out of the ring.
> 
> Well......2 parodies won money in the bank....so....



The Miz is not a parody


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

Holy shit! I didn't realize Angle was in that bad of shape. He would send messages and forget what he said to Vince. wow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE should drive Gargano and Ciampa to AEW headquarters and drop them off. It would be perfect for WWE if they could con AEW into taking them.


really dont want either tbh

they should go roh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big E won’t be champion for long.


They might swerve hardcores that think that and keep it on him till survivor series or rumble.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I think AEW needs to slow down a bit with singing new people lmao.

Or maybe hire people for the very short term. Just do to a feud or something.


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 14, 2021)

lol Holy Schnikes is WWE  going to buy AWA trademarks along wth International Wrestling? Quick read cashflow is good q/q but it pays like almost nothing in dividend.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

It looks like it's a play for toys:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 14, 2021)

So who's betting on them giving Big E a decent run before shitting on it in the end by having him get squashed to lose the title like Kofi and Bianca


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

I don’t expect a good run. Big E didn’t earn the title on his current form. It is not like he was hot or fans were chanting his name every week. Boston made it clear during the opening segment. They actually preferred the idea of Randy Orton beating Bobby Lashley.

Big E got a lifetime achievement award last night.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I'm guessing he'll drop it in time for Wrestlemania season? lol. Probably have like a three month run.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

Disappointing ratings for Raw. But they are going to lose to Dynamite every week now that the NFL is back.

they can enjoy smashing Rampage every week I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

The best thing about Pete Dunne is he is younger than the other so called top guys from nxt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I think they'd be alright if they were back to two hours. But they'd never do that for revenue (being public).

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

I think AEW will lose momentum.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think AEW will lose momentum.


Put a date on it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

This is a better presentation


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

LMFAO 


That just happened


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 14, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Are you playing on PC?


Sorry for the late reply, but on the PS4 via complentary code since my CE is delayed at bit for the PS5.  Liking the system, sad they took out multiplayer but getting used to the combat system. 


Back to wrestling, saw the highlights for Raw.  So the main take away is that Big E was given the green light to hold major gold.  Cool but hopefully creative and Vince has a long term plan instead of this being a reactory moment.  

Watched both Darks, they seem to see something in Blue as she was given a bit of offense on Nyla Rose and also an entrance.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Put a date on it


One early flag I see is that they keep bringing out pink every single week. Maybe need to chill.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Got an itch for some extra wrestling this week, this hit row stable looks intriguing. Has wrestling finally done right by urban culture?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

They should have done some wild shit like put in an octagon.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> One early flag I see is that they keep bringing out pink every single week. Maybe need to chill.


Not only that they were in Chicago 4 times in like 3 weeks and are going back in less than 2 months lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

Lol he remind me of Mr. Cat


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Not sure who these two are but they are entertaining, I’m really digging seeing all these new people I never heard of before and them not being goofy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Mandy Rose looks like shit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Put a date on it


Well I am going to say


Early December. And I am being generous because I see Early November.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well I am going to say
> 
> 
> Early December. And I am being generous because I see Early November.


The man has balls

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I hate squash matches lolz


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Been some real bold booking tonight


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Is one of these singlet guys the one who’s supposed to be the next big star?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

I think the athletes would get more respect if they showed an actual competitive match. I don’t get the point of booking like that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

THE WEDDING IS MAIN EVENTING


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

That’s why people can’t stand Prichard man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> That’s why people can’t stand Prichard man.


Nxt is truly wwe now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

Mandy Rose’s main thing is her look. Why change it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

They are doing this wedding thing huh? I totally forgot.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Mandy Rose’s main thing is her look. Why change it?


The odd part is there’s a lot of people saying she looked great, she looked terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

What am I watching


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> What am I watching


wwe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2021)

A segment like this actually makes sense if this is truly going to be developmental now. Throw all the talent out there. Give them something crazy and see how they handle it.

strange even by wrestling standards though


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2021)

If I worked at USA, I would be under the impression that WWE thinks I have mental retardation.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

I didn’t get to see the end of the 4way or the wedding but there’s some good things being said about the show from the IWC. I will say this, showing off new stars and making this program a de facto performance center with cameras is pretty dope. The shit I did see was appealing and not embarrassing, so I’ll give them their credit there.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 14, 2021)

I find it hilarious that people complain about the entertainment side of WWE when the entire “build”(or anti draw) to AEW tomorrow is an entrance theme for a mostly unknown guy from Japan. Talk about tribalism.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2021)

Raiden said:


> If I worked at USA, I would be under the impression that WWE thinks I have mental retardation.



We all do

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The odd part is there’s a lot of people saying she looked great, she looked terrible.


I don't know how they keep ruining something as simple as mandy rose. feel like they'd have made her into a fap favorite but the womens revolution kinda fucked it up for the diva types within the office's eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

Timing is everything. I was just thinking about this earlier. Mandy was unlucky. She needed to move to the main roster before Carmella and Alexa Bliss. If she had done that.. maybe she would have gotten some of the opportunities that they got?

also, Mandy is horrible at all of the sports entertainment segments and promos.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I find it hilarious that people complain about the entertainment side of WWE when the entire “build”(or anti draw) to AEW tomorrow is an entrance theme for a mostly unknown guy from Japan. Talk about tribalism.



My issue was that if they did the marriage segment, they* should have done so before* the fatal four way (if at all). It makes the wrestling component seem less important.

And we know from Jim Cornette that they have this love-hate relationship with wrestling. It seems like they're projecting that lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> My issue was that if they did the marriage segment, they* should have done so before* the fatal four way (if at all). It makes the wrestling component seem less important.
> 
> And we know from Jim Cornette that they have this love-hate relationship with wrestling. It seems like they're projecting that lol.


It definitely should have went before the title match, I can’t argue against that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Pete Dunne signed a three year deal with WWE: 


JTG says Shane should run the E:


----------



## teddy (Sep 15, 2021)

New nxt setup looks like something you'd catch on mtv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Just watched that too. I might have to take it easy with these videos though; this was I thought a little sad to listen to. I remember when JR abruptly left RAW:


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 15, 2021)

poor NXT getting castrated


----------



## Aries (Sep 15, 2021)

Looking forward to Adam Coles debut match. Think he's gonna destroy the elite from the inside once Kenny loses the title to hangman

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Starting Dynamite off with Punk.

Nvm, he's going to commentary.  So we are starting off with the Adam Cole match.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm surprised this wasn't the main event    .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Well damn, this is a pro Cole crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lmao maybe they should have hat Adam talk shit on the mic before wrestling.  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Very fun match.  Crowd is very much into Cole.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Hmm, on the Youtube shows, they have been pushing the Butcher to being a pissed off monster in ring.  Guy has won two tag matches pretty much by himself.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

on paper, AEW is half assing it this week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Why is the crowd happy when they announce the next segment is going to be them hearing from MJF?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Why is the crowd happy when they announce the next segment is going to be them hearing from MJF?


Because the crowd is full of nothing but marks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Welp looks like Miro is getting a new car on Rampage.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lol MJF with that nuclear heat.

Yo wtf  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Because the crowd is full of nothing but marks.


They cheer when he’s announced and boo when he gets out there and people still question if AEW fans are playing along.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Am I hearing the chant from the crowd right.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

The crowd in AEW is the absolute lowest common denominator.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lol this storyline has flashes of being a train wreck but also entertaining.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Pillman getting lots fo screen time.  Buessing being a contract year for the guy will have any company do that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Props to Pillman for letting MJF say and do all of this shit, he’s definitely a mans man, but his performance both in the live segment and his backstage promo was terrible.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Props to Pillman for letting MJF say and do all of this shit, he’s definitely a mans man, but his performance both in the live segment and his backstage promo was terrible.



For sure he needs more practice. I guess this another way to do it. Throw his ass in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Taking it they are running on time of entrances were cut short on this.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

FTR having a 50/50 match with a mix matched tag team??

Look at the fans giving them thumbs down because Cornette lives rent free


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lol did they explain why they're fighting again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> FTR having a 50/50 match with a mix matched tag team??


FTR wasn't going to lose to a thrown together tag team.  Take away was to show off more of Dante despite the loss.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> FTR wasn't going to lose to a thrown together tag team.  Take away was to show off more of Dante despite the loss.


The point being a team with no chemistry shouldn’t stand a chance against tag team specialists.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 15, 2021)

Awww I was hoping for miro kingston 2 in new york


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Been watching the show for a while now, just been Sling'n it because I was out getting dinner.

Show's been pretty fuckin' great so far. Feels like another one of those apology shows. Con seems to have a bad habit of late of putting on somewhat disappointing shows after blowing his wad on either a big PPV, big reveal or just big show in general. But tonight, so far, has been a good bounce back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Can black cut a promo?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

No return pop for Cody lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Rosario Dawson????? Huh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lmaooo wtf.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

King of Kings returns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Did someone from the crowd just handed Black a water bottle to use as a weapon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Honestly I think it's a little better that guys are talking. The transitions are a little smoother.

I like also that they're pushing rampage.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did someone from the crowd just handed Black a water bottle to use as a weapon.


So much fucking meme material in that segment from nobody knowing who the woman was, to her tiny ass stepping up to Black, to the fat guy with the AEW shirt who was afraid of the fight, the guy offering black a beer, and then capping it off with the water bottle. That segment needs to go down in history right up there with Jericho’s video package leading up to the Cody match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Rosario Dawson????? Huh.


Not a good celebrity cameo.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Hopefully tonight's show is better paced so that another Lambart promo doesn't waste time that could go to a Suzuki match....

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

TURN THAT SHIT OFF! LMAO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Okay, nevermind, we got a meaty Lambart segment tonight. Carry on, guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

What is this show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Chris surpassing the shit quota.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Lambert said Tony Conman, he has to be a visitor here!


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Chris making gay jokes in 2021

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Chris surpassing the shit quota.



Crowd was chanting "Shut the fuck up" a while ago uncensored, quota for cursing died then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Someone at TNT just shit themself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame, I'm surprised you disagree that last week's pacing was bad, but whatever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Someone at TNT just shit themself.



Shit themselves my ass, somebody getting pink slipped.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

yo someone might actually get in trouble  .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Lambert deserves to be managing main event talent, not guys getting jobbed out to Jericho.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Someone at TNT just shit themself.





PlacidSanity said:


> Shit themselves my ass, somebody getting pink slipped.





Raiden said:


> yo someone might actually get in trouble  .




I missed it, what happened?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Kisame, I'm surprised you disagree that last week's pacing was bad, but whatever


The pacing was bad but Lambert is the last person on the roster who needs less time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I missed it, what happened?


“If you guys are too pussy to get your ass whooped in Jersey, we’ll see you next week in the big Apple” -Jericho


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I missed it, what happened?



Lambert and Jericho started firing shit at each other. Lambert said "turn that shit off" when Jericho came out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Well looks like Cargill is beating up a child........ might a well how this show is going.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Lambert deserves to be managing main event talent, not guys getting jobbed out to Jericho.



I wonder if him managing fucking Ethan and Scorpio is supposed to be part of the heat. "This guy talks about how he hates nerds but befriends a dude that does a video game podcast".

I mean, I'm glad they're getting more screentime, they're good, and I'd rather see them do matches than have the UFC guys.... _try_ to. But it's a weird ass teamup, no doubt. But hey, whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm glad Jericho kept dropping his name too. Helping make sure people remember I think.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Lambert and Jericho started firing shit at each other. Lambert said "turn that shit off" when Jericho came out.


oh that.

TNT's fear of the S word is always ignored by Con. Some nights more than others.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The pacing was bad but Lambert is the last person on the roster who needs less time.


I'd agree if his promo last week accomplished anything or got any heat.

It was just a few minutes of nothing really happening while the crowd didn't even bother booing all that loudly. They cut to them and then it just sorta... ended.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

I want to like Almas more than I do. His vibe when he's cutting promos is dope. Matches have just been sorta lukewarm tho.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lmao Punk though the table.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao Punk though the table.


well... on....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Wait, Punk is bigger tha Hobbs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Is that the first time hook has gotten an offensive move in on a beat down?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Hmm I wonder if AEW tried a little harder with this show because NXT's relaunch was this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> well... on....


Japanese table kun reporting for duty

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is that the first time hook has gotten an offensive move in on a beat down?


On TV yes, he's done some submission on the YT shows.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Has there been any reference to AEW championships tonight? Very interesting.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Has there been any reference to AEW championships tonight? Very interesting.


There was a package from the LuchaBros earlier and the masked jobber offered his car for a shot at Miro for the title on rampage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> well... on....


Punk geting flashbacks and the phrase "I'm dumb as fuck" keeps running in his mind.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hmm I wonder if AEW tried a little harder with this show because NXT's relaunch was this week.


I'm not entirely sure why they'd care to be honest, but I suppose if it helps put a bit of a fire under their ass, NXT's new tye-dye logo can threaten them as much as it needs to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There was a package from the LuchaBros earlier and t*he masked jobber offered his car for a shot at Miro for the title on rampage*


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Spears theme is pretty cool but it doesn’t fit his character at all


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

I wonder if Spears put on his working boots tonight.
The guy can clearly get his shit in when he's motivated if that Sammy match is anything to go by, so now lame matches aren't really something he's allowed to get away with anymore, imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Punk geting flashbacks and the phrase "I'm dumb as fuck" keeps running in his mind.


*Punk nearly gets injured by RyBlack*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Plotwist- a John Cena comercial  .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


>



But Fuego Del Sol got a win in a match on one of the YT Dark episodes recently.  I mean it was against another Luchador from Michigan, and the guy was so white you would think he bathes in bleach, but it's a win.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Fuego Del Sol got a win in a match on one of the YT Dark episodes recently.  I mean it was against another Luchador from Michigan, and the guy was so white you would think he bathes in bleach, but it's a win.


Wait a minute the luchador guy named fuego del sol is a white guy from America?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> But Fuego Del Sol got a win in a match on one of the YT Dark episodes recently.  I mean it was against another Luchador from Michigan, and the guy was so white you would think he bathes in bleach, but it's a win.



Fuego's gonna get his car took by Miro.   

Miro and his wife are gonna fuck in it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wait a minute the luchador guy named fuego del sol is a white guy from America?


He's from *Alabama*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wait a minute the luchador guy named fuego del sol is a white guy from America?


From Alabama, his opponent was another Lucha from a northern state.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hmm I wonder if AEW tried a little harder with this show because NXT's relaunch was this week.


It was because of the Hawkeye trailer.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> He's from *Alabama*





PlacidSanity said:


> From Alabama, his opponent was another Lucha from a northern state.


This shit is gold


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was because of the Hawkeye trailer.


See_, that_ I get.
Hawkeye's the best Avenger.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

What the heck. lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

So La Parka coming to AEW to take his gimmick back from Spears when?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

The prospect of a Sting/Tulley match fills me with the same sense of dread and fear as Taker doing literally anything....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

They wiped Sting's facepaint, blasphemy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They wiped Sting's facepaint, blasphemy.



Yeah wtf lol.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

"The icewater enema, Don Callis" -Excalibur


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Tonight's episode is TV-MA-L
Jesus, this language.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> No shit.


Ah, shit.
Even good guy Bryan is droppin' 'em.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm guessing AEW gave their talent more talking time because that's what NXT did a lot of on Tuesday. And it worked. Practice is better than no practice I guess.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bryan’s improvement on the mic is ridiculous, he’s legitimately a great talker.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

"WHY ARE YOU CALLING ME OUT?!"
cuz I guess even Miro doesn't get it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lol someone in my house said the other guy looks like Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Omega looked mad.
I wonder if fighting Bryan is gonna mark a turning point for his character.
Not to fantasy book but I can imagine a scenario where Bryan actually beats him and he starts second guessing this whole Callis and team Elite thing, simply because of something Bryan showed him in the match.

Don't think it'll happen, but that expression on his face activated my almonds.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Hmm is AEW trying to expand the other show to two hours?

I get like it's a one week thing but I feel like....


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

I fucking hope not. I only got so many hours in the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah for sure. I don't think I could watch two hours on Friday. One hour is perfect.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

These homies really are about to try to monetize "The Suzuki Incident"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 15, 2021)

Well that was a fun show, a TV MA show but fun none the less.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

Good show 4/5 the main event and women’s match were whatever but everything else was hilarious.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 15, 2021)

Good show. Pretty good matches ('cept for one), no wasted segments, and we got to hear Kaze ni Nare in full.
The Hawkeye experiment works. Praise be Marvel and God King Rat Daddy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

Pretty good job. I am glad they gave people a chance to talk. I also liked that they actually previewed future shows. 

I'm glad Kingston got a chance to be in the main event too; I felt like he made the Miro feud actually interesting despite losing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 15, 2021)

Cornette and Last tell the truth about Big E's title win.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2021)

Cornette knows a good segment when he sees one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 15, 2021)

I just noticed that the last three or four coffin drops were to the opponent’s back, is there any real world explanation for that? Or has it always been that way and the Mandela effect is fucking with me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Good show. Pretty good matches ('cept for one), no wasted segments, and we got to hear Kaze ni Nare in full.
> The Hawkeye experiment works. Praise be Marvel and God King *Rat* Daddy.


WHAT!?!??!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2021)

lol I watched Jim rant about Tough Enough. Heard him say "fuck you" like two minutes in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2021)

Dan Lambert seems like an odd choice for top babyface in the company.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2021)

I have thought about it. And I think it was right to separate Kross and Scarlett.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2021)

I agree with Jim that he looked uncomfortable. they should ask the guys what kind of characters do they want and then work with that. and maybe less scripted promos.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 16, 2021)

AEWs fans are turning on flair after this Dark side of the ring episode, despite the fact this information has been discussed ad nauseam for the past 15 years.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2021)

Newsflash. Ric Flair did a lot of shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Ric Flair is All Elite!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm glad JR held most people accountable though. Don't take shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Hopefully flair has calmed down and isn’t that person anymore. But it is some pretty despicable stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

I think the plan was for Flair to manage Andrade. I think AEW will at least have to delay that plan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 17, 2021)

People are just finding out Ric Flair is an asshole?

Hell he called Teddy Long the N-word.

Where do you think his daughter got it from?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

Story is on BroBible. Yikes.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2021)

Heh.......funny the timing of WWE just so happen to let Ric Flair walk and let end up on AEW's doorsteps......


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

I hope that wasn't hteir intention. if anything, AEW shows they should form partnerships with small wrestling companies. The guys can get some really good practice on a smaller platform willing to experiment.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

I was thinking earlier that Flair made a big mistake asking for his release. WWE was paying him and protecting him. And now he doesn’t have that anymlre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Men of the Year need to beat Jericho and Hager. Dan Lambert’s guys shouldn’t be losing right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully flair has calmed down and isn’t that person anymore. But it is some pretty despicable stuff.


Usually I like to hear a good amount of detail and information regarding accusations against rich athletes and entertainers but it’s clear from what all parties in the episode had to say that flair was straight up groping and sexually assaulting the attendant. Makes you wonder how much of his “legend” involves similar acts like this. His playboy image is completely destroyed with this story.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

Tommy is now another causality of this story.

I didn't realize he was at impact.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

So, Tommy can’t even talk about the past without getting punished?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

I think he probably got in trouble because of the ending. JR said Flair got a pass. Tommy said he didn't think Flair did anything wrong and then made some kind of comment about his hair.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Dreamer did come off bad. But impact owes him tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Men of the Year need to beat Jericho and Hager. Dan Lambert’s guys shouldn’t be losing right now.


I agree. Jericho probably winning though


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

I guess Jericho and AEW believe that just being in the storyline helps the lesser known talent. 

This feud is at least better than the last one though. Last week was hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> So, Tommy can’t even talk about the past without getting punished?


It’s pretty odd considering he gave his opinion. It’s also odd that Dustin Runnels assaulted the attendant as well and for some reason that went unmentioned.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Welp Rampage on, time to see a lucha from Alabama lose his car.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Penta must really like the Joker variation of his costume.  This makes it how many times he's worn it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Hmm, so Lucha Bros win only after Penta sacrifices his mask to do it, but then get's beat down only to be saved by Proud and Powerful.  Guessing that portion of the Inner Cirlce will feud with Matt Hardy's faction before going after the belts of the Lucha Bros.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Fat slob getting beaten up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Orange Cassidy took his sweet ass time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Britt hugged Tony, Adam getting pissed somewhere in the back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

I am not a Ruby Riot fan. She is okay.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

So Ruby has to put on a knit cap to do promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Well Ruby knows how to scratch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

We are betting slips now? What?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Mark Henry is no good guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Well time for tonight sacrifice.  Some masked guy from Alabama about to get his back broken then his family car gets destroyed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Anna Jay is so fucking green. Good look. But she can only do the basics in a ring right now tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

Welp a mask child is getting beaten up during the commercial break.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Why is Rusev selling so much?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

He sold too much. At least he won a car though.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2021)

Lol I love how commentary just stays quiet as Jericho speaks.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2021)

Guevara is giving up 100 lbs here. He has no shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 17, 2021)

So all that was to build to a upcoming Sammy/Miro feud.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 17, 2021)

Remember the reactions Orange used to get when he had random cameos and wasn’t used every week? He’s cold as ice now.

E: megastar Britt baker comes out to crickets, followed by a fan holding up an Adam Cole sign. She’s the one that’s over though?

E2: Good segment, Ruby can talk and Britt wasn’t bad either.

E3: Miro sold too much, but I guess the point is that someone is going to use his weakness(neck) to beat him, and that will keep him strong. I’m guessing MOX with a proper version of his finisher, or Hangman with a stiff buckshot to the neck or deadeye.

This show was garbage outside of Ruby. Everyone around Hardy looks like shit. Commentary was terrible and if you pay attention it also exposed that Starks isn’t the confident promo people think he is, his ad lib was terrible and he let Jericho dominate the discussion where Taz and Excalibur of all people actually held their own. Rampage not being a “B show” is another one of the Tony Cons tall tales. 1/5.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2021)

Britt got a boost because of her hometown. That has faded. And she hasn’t done anything worthwhile since. So, she is losing momentum. No doubt. And the women’s division is dead in the water as a result.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2021)

Honestly, it might benefit AEW to do like 95% male segments on television.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I hope that wasn't hteir intention. if anything, AEW shows they should form partnerships with small wrestling companies. The guys can get some really good practice on a smaller platform willing to experiment.


It had to be intentional. Flair came out looking the worst. The Scott Hall looking like he was about to die. Then Dreamer. Then Brock. Dustin kind of. Dustin did pull Flair off the flight attendant. Mike Chioda came off like a Frat boy.


Kisame3rd14 said:


> It’s pretty odd considering he gave his opinion. It’s also odd that Dustin Runnels assaulted the attendant as well and for some reason that went unmentioned.


He did not. That was Scott Hall. Dustin was drugged up/drunk because of depression.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Remember the reactions Orange used to get when he had random cameos and wasn’t used every week? He’s cold as ice now.
> 
> E: megastar Britt baker comes out to crickets, followed by a fan holding up an Adam Cole sign. She’s the one that’s over though?
> 
> ...



I don' have evidence but the impression I got honestly was that Jericho throws everyone on commentary off. He tries to dominate the discussion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 18, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I don' have evidence but the impression I got honestly was that Jericho throws everyone on commentary off. He tries to dominate the discussion.


Yea I mentioned that but confident talkers can easily shut that down, see Taz and Excalibur from last night.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2021)

Then maybe the solution is to get jericho off commentary when the less confident talkers are put on the booth. set them up to feel comfortable and maybe they can actually add something to the scene

better yet just keep jericho off commentary, period. between his promos, fozzy, and his podcast fans have plenty of opportunities to hear his voice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea I mentioned that but confident talkers can easily shut that down, see Taz and Excalibur from last night.



I think AEW as a whole might be intimidated to back Jericho off. Especially due to the MJF problems.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2021)

lol Christian kept his title in Impact too.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol Christian kept his title in Impact too.


That guy looks like a weirdo but Im happy with Christian staying far away from my weekly viewing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2021)

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2021)

If he's already the champion in Impact, does it really make sense to make him the champion in AEW too? Maybe just put him in one of those three person feuds they  have? I don't get it lol. But I'm also not sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol Christian kept his title in Impact too.


Josh is beating christian and then moose is beating josh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

You can see all the Impact guys for free on AEW. So, there is no longer a reason to watch Impact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

@Nemesis @Zhen Chan @Kisame3rd14 @Raiden @teddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2021)

I watched it yesterday, the episode delivered as expected. Idc about Dreamer so him getting canceled is whatever. But since then, Reddit squaredcircle has become a cesspool of these weirdos trying to dig up whatever they can from the past so they can cancel more people and it’s become absurd. They’re posting interviews from 15-20 years ago about guys fucking ring rats and throwing tantrums about it. “No wrestler X was not a good guy, he told a story about banging some fans after the show”, they’re mental over there.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

I have said it before. The most interesting wrestling content takes place outside of the ring.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I have said it before. The most interesting wrestling content takes place outside of the ring.


No doubt, it’s why I even got back into in the first place. Those shoot videos and the documentaries like DSOTR are fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

I always heard Vince wrestled Kurt Angle on the plane ride from hell. But it sounds like there have been multiple plane rides from hell.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I always heard Vince wrestled Kurt Angle on the plane ride from hell. But it sounds like there have been multiple plane rides from hell.


Yea that plane ride was from Germany IIRC.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Nemesis @Zhen Chan @Kisame3rd14 @Raiden @teddy



region locked D:

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 19, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I have said it before. The most interesting wrestling content takes place outside of the ring.


Pretty much. prime reason i believe a candid vince mcmahon documentary would be the biggest thing to grace the wrestling world in decades

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2021)

@Rukia Yep I watched two nights ago. Absolutely unreal.

There's also a comment that I found to be explosive in there. RVD said guys regularly put stuff in girls drinks I'm pretty sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> region locked D:


vpn


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2021)

teddy said:


> Pretty much. prime reason i believe a candid vince mcmahon documentary would be the biggest thing to grace the wrestling world in decades


Vince is one of the most interesting and mysterious people on the planet tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2021)

ok this is actually big considering how Martha would block anything wrestling-related for 2 decades.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2021)

Well it dispels the myth that she wanted to block all things wrestling related. she just didn't want the company responsible for his death profiting off his legacy

i hope this tourney becomes their g1 of sorts


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

I think new NXT has a lot of potential. I think some people in NXT right now will suffer though. They fit the old nxt a lot better. They are in this weird spot where they need Shawn Michaels of all people to protect them. Yikes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Vince is one of the most interesting and mysterious people on the planet tbh.


Before i read slobberknockers I would have disagreed


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

Roman Reigns v. the USOs on RAW tonight. Need more of that. End that brand split shit.

Honestly the way AEW does it is better. Switch up the storylines.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

They should end the brand split. But they are about to have a draft. Clearly they are going to stubbornly persist with it.

tbf. Maybe fox likes the brand split? Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah it's nuts.

It's also hilarious. I think booking the shows would be dimensions easier with a brand split. Maybe travel would be complicated but honestly I think it's worth it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 20, 2021)

All ending the brand split is gonna do is give the usual suspects more shows and everybody else is just gonna be at catering 2 days instead of 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

I think it would help RAW a lot. Maybe Smackdown not as much. But RAW is in some very rough shape.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 20, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They should end the brand split. But they are about to have a draft. Clearly they are going to stubbornly persist with it.
> 
> tbf. Maybe fox likes the brand split? Lol.


I think they’ll like it a lot less after this years draft, rumor is that USA is making a push for more big name talent.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

Oh shit. Looks like they're breaking that New Day stuff a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> ok this is actually big considering how Martha would block anything wrestling-related for 2 decades.


Hmm, I thought it was with anything that dealt with WWE and Vince that she would veto any use of her late husband.   Wasn't she on Jericho's podcast a while back to make aware of the Dark Side of the RIng episode dealing with Owen's death.  She pretty much stated she doesn't want Vince and his company making anymore money off of Owen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2021)

So the winner of the New Day vs Bloodline was Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Riddle is good at this wwe segment thing.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

The tournament concept is a great idea. Hopefully they roll out more. Some kind of submission challenge would be cool too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Eva needs to call Doudrop fat to kick this feud up a notch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2021)

Well it's Evalution time......... I'm out.  Be back Wed. 

Placid Away!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Eva is so fucking hot though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

I enjoyed AJ and Randy. But that was rematch city. Seen it a million times now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

I saw the promo for Smackdown. I legit forgot about Apollo Crews. He is still in the company and is still doing the Nigerian gimmick. Wow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Strong win for Shayna. They will 50/50 it next week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Maybe not. Maybe Shayna is about to get a push?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

I just saw a Carshield Ric Flair commercial.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 20, 2021)

Don't ever let Nia Snax sell ever again. Her screams of pain were ungodly.

Also USA just showed Flair's Car Shield commercial.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 20, 2021)

Best episode of raw of the year?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Best episode of raw of the year?


The bar is very low.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

Alexa Bliss is a good talker. Even with the worst gimmick ever.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 20, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> The bar is very low.


Very low


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

Surprised the E didn't save this match. But that's cool tho.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2021)

WWE looking really desperate the last two weeks. The draft is Friday and Monday.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2021)

Poor Lashley.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

Flair has made two statements (I CBA to link), one that still rustled feathers and another that was a little more convincing. In all honesty Idk what to believe but I will say it’s clear that he is aware of his actions and it’s also clear, after listening to Cornette, that flair’s track record is clean of malicious intent. His playboy image is ruined, but I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt about the implied rapist/groper that this weeks dark side of the ring made him appear to be. Tommy dreamer can still fuck off though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2021)

AEW apparently sold 100K CM-Punk T-Shirts:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2021)

Marks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Flair has made two statements (I CBA to link), one that still rustled feathers and another that was a little more convincing. In all honesty Idk what to believe but I will say it’s clear that he is aware of his actions and it’s also clear, after listening to Cornette, that flair’s track record is clean of malicious intent. His playboy image is ruined, but I’ll give him the benefit of the doubt about the implied rapist/groper that this weeks dark side of the ring made him appear to be. Tommy dreamer can still fuck off though.


I agree. To me, what he did was fucking inappropriate as fuck. But I highly doubt he had any ill intentions. He did bring this on himself though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

There’s reports that Vince wants the direction of NxT 2.0 to be more edgy. They’re encouraging talent to use up to date world events in promos, women are allowed to wear more revealing gear, and they’ll also be encouraged to be more harsh in the ring and with their language.


Of course the women being allowed to wear more revealing gear got backlash from the IWC, they don’t like that kind of stuff lol. Anyway, they have my attention, I’m tuning in tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2021)

I have class but I might tune in for the last hour. I don’t think anything good is on tv tonight really. Except maybe America’s got talent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s reports that Vince wants the direction of NxT 2.0 to be more edgy. They’re encouraging talent to use up to date world events, women are allowed to wear more revealing gear, and they’ll also be encouraged to be more harsh in the ring and with their language.
> 
> 
> Of course the women being allowed to wear more revealing gear got backlash from the IWC, they don’t like that kind of stuff lol. Anyway, they have my attention, I’m tuning in tonight.


IwC full of a bunch of liars.


Raiden said:


> I have class but I might tune in for the last hour. I don’t think anything good is on tv tonight really. Except maybe America’s got talent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Except maybe America’s got talent.


Lol what

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2021)

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 21, 2021)

everybody in this thread should watch Sonny kiss vs Joey janella on elevation 


Im not a fan of either but fuck me they really pulled it out

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

Checked out the match, it was ok probably the best I’ve seen from Sonny but those opening ground and pound punchers were terrible. Cool spots though with the missed Senton into the between the rope diving tornado DDT. I bet after the match Janela went straight to the doctors table to get some cupping therapy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

The fuck is this stable?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

They have a heel woke character 

E: and he’s named after a serial killer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2021)

It is our fault Mandy turned heel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 21, 2021)

I was just happy to see women attempting to be attractive and men being able to acknowledge it on a wrestling show, it’s been what 10-15 years?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2021)

So we have a Steiner.
That looks like a Steiner
Wrestles like a Steiner
Talks like a Steiner
But Vince decides to not let him have the Steiner name.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 21, 2021)

my boy was on nxt today


He has now been on both aew and nxt. Woo.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

I bet Rex Steiner will be champ soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Ric Flair vs RVD guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

So I take it that Elevation will be road shows and Dark will be exclusively from Universal Studios then because I'm getting WCW Sat. morning vibes from this weeks YT show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I bet Rex Steiner will be champ soon.


100%


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take it that Elevation will be road shows and Dark will be exclusively from Universal Studios then because I'm getting WCW Sat. morning vibes from this weeks YT show.


Yes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Honestly. I would think a lot of nxt people are pleased with the direction. They got signed and have done nothing by train. This is a nice change and some people will get a chance to be on tv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

who are Vince signing anyway? they claim to be helping big, juiced, next top stars, but I'm sure all of them are unknown lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

I wasn’t kidding a few pages ago guys. @Jake CENA @Mickey Mouse and @Rukia could legit get signed and debut in the Diamond Mine the way things are going!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> who are Vince signing anyway? they claim to be helping big, juiced, next top stars, but I'm sure all of them are unknown lmao


Gold medalist Olympian has been one signing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Gold medalist Olympian has been one signing.



he's not a big star. he's an athlete. can he even break promos or sell merchandise?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> he's not a big star. he's an athlete. can he even break promos or sell merchandise?


Who knows. There are no more Big Stars after Cena and Brock still active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who knows. There are no more Big Stars after Cena and Brock still active.



and that's the issue. how can Vince expect to create stars out of thin air? they could have used the previous NxT talent and just build them up. why are they all against 6'0 and 190lbs guys? 

why are they obsessed with samoans and obese like Nia Jax?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> and that's the issue. how can Vince expect to create stars out of thin air? they could have used the previous NxT talent and just build them up. why are they all against 6'0 and 190lbs guys?
> 
> why are they obsessed with samoans and obese like Nia Jax?


I am gonna be honest. I only ever saw the potential of a true Superstar in Keith Lee before they ruined him. None of the other ones really had.....it. they were just to niche. Once you have seen one of their matches you have seen them all. They really did not have mic skills or any real entertaining attributes. They were all pretty much stuck in their ways.

This way, the E can start fresh, and hopefully can gain better identity of themselves. Someone breakthrough.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am gonna be honest. I only ever saw the potential of a true Superstar in Keith Lee before they ruined him. None of the other ones really had.....it. they were just to niche. Once you have seen one of their matches you have seen them all. They really did not have mic skills or any real entertaining attributes. They were all pretty much stuck in their ways.
> 
> This way, the E can start fresh, and hopefully can gain better identity of themselves. Someone breakthrough.



I don't trust them anymore

They always drop the ball whenever someone is over with the fans

If the heel character is over, for example, WWE will punish him and make him lose momentum, matches, or maybe switch his gimmick to a shit comedic role

Then if their baby project gets green in the ring they would forgive him and they will force this talent down our throats since Vince is high on that shitty talent but can't really get the job done. They should have focused on talent that works well with the crowd no matter their size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm not sure if they can produce superstars with Prichard.

They have to scrap a lot of what they do creatively. Giving people scripts, brand splits etc. AEW shows how silly a lot of it is.

I'm not sure how long this can keep going either.

As a step one, they need to ask people what they want to do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't trust them anymore
> 
> They always drop the ball whenever someone is over with the fans
> 
> ...


I am over that excuse for the talent. They allow it to happen. They take the money and shut up. If they really feel this way about their craft they would fight harder instead of taking the first no. And from all the stories I see, they clearly do not stick up for each other.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Isn't that what they're kind of doing by signing to AEW? I hear you though. They should all complain to Vince that the system sucks.

But the might be intimated. Coachman said he was beat up by Undertaker on tv after he told them he couldn't make an event in Afghanistan. They thought he was joking all the way up until the flight  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if they can produce superstars with Prichard.
> 
> They have to scrap a lot of what they do creatively. Giving people scripts, brand splits etc. AEW shows how silly a lot of it is.
> 
> ...



Vince does not care and only does what he want himself to do

WALTER could be the next big thing. Make him a Paul Heyman guy if he can't cut promos in English that well.

Keith Lee is 10x more interesting than Big E ffs

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah that's the problem. Someone came into my house  and saw Funkasaurus on tv. They said, "WTF!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

Meanwhile, we get Nia Jax almost killing Charlotte in the ring and gets away with it, fuck!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Isn't that what they're kind of doing by signing to AEW? I hear you though. They should all complain to Vince that the system sucks.
> 
> But the might be intimated. Coachman said he was beat up by Undertaker on tv after he told them he couldn't make an event in Afghanistan. They thought he was joking all the way up until the flight  .


I read that. I don't know what to make of that. What was the tone he used to make them think that was a joke?


Jake CENA said:


> Meanwhile, we get Nia Jax almost killing Charlotte in the ring and gets away with it, fuck!


She......she just really needs to be off tv hitting the gym.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2021)

I get it if Nia is like a locker room leader and she's all nice and pleasant and Rock's cousin but fuck man, it contradicts Vince's role of quality over quantity


----------



## Aries (Sep 22, 2021)

Packed shows for this week's dynamite and rampage. So anyone think Sammy's taking the title off Miro? Or will it be Jungle Boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Well who is openiing Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

ITS FUCKING OPENING

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow, Omega vs Dragon to open up the show.  And the women's title to close out the show as the main event.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 22, 2021)

Danielson vs Omega is now?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, Omega vs Dragon to open up the show. And the women's title to close out the show as the main event.


Cody is the main event


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody is the main event


I thought I just heard commentary made mention of the women being the main event for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Crowd is very into this match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Fuck you, commercials!!!

This has been a very fun match to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

What's the log if of giving away a big match like this on television, and at 8 PM? Not complaining but I'm not getting the business move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm surprised they keep doing high spots.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What's the log if of giving away a big match like this on television, and at 8 PM? Not complaining but I'm not getting the business move.


We may be headin' toward a draw.

Going first is probably a way to mitigate the crowd leaving disappointed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> What's the log if of giving away a big match like this on television, and at 8 PM? Not complaining but I'm not getting the business move.


There is only 4 ppv a year, they litterally HAVE to do big matches on tv or else your looking at a 20 match long 8 hour ppv card


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> We may be headin' toward a draw.
> 
> Going first is probably a way to mitigate the crowd leaving disappointed





Zhen Chan said:


> There is only 4 ppv a year, they litterally HAVE to do big matches on tv or else your looking at a 20 match long 8 hour ppv card



Ah I thought it was six PPV's a year. That makes sense.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Ah that might be why they didn't want to put the match at the end of the show. They didn't want to end the show with a draw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Well went to a draw but that was fun to watch.  

So Dragon vs Omega 2 at an upcoming PPV then?


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Ah that might be why they didn't want to put the match at the end of the show. They didn't want to end the show with a draw.



Yeah, it was kinda given away with the placement 

Personally I was for Bryan beating Omega and flipping a switch on him, but a draw was the most obvious answer.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

AEW seems a little thirsty for that pop. They should have done this at 9 lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> AEW seems a little thirsty for that pop. They should have done this at 9 lol.


if baker is main eventing im guessing cody black at 9

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 22, 2021)

Cm punk just hugged Green Arrow.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Watch the song "Feed Me More" suddenly play, and then watch the reaction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Man Hobbs has to bring his A game this Friday if he wants to be kept getting pushes in AEW.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Watch the song "Feed Me More" suddenly play, and then watch the reaction.


Punk cutting a promo when the fuckin' theme hits. He just stares up the stage as a single tear rolls down his cheek.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Well fuck me, I guess it's mjf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Punk cutting a promo when the fuckin' theme hits. He just stares up the stage as a single tear rolls down his cheek.


"Dumb as Fuck" becomes the number one selling Tee that night.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Shorts standing out to me again lol. But just gonna try to enjoy the show.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

This match just illistrated how much better mjf's fundemetals are than pillmans

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 22, 2021)

My boy MJF finally gets a win.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

I dont think pillman should have been on thoa show


This was a jungle boy spot


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Not a fan of Pillman tapping


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Right man won in MJF.  Man knows how to work the crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Well it's Black vs Triple C now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Rhodes gettin' his win back!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

*The fucking cape *


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Cody had to bring brandi out to get cheers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

At least Cody's entrance tonight was modest....... so that's something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

And now the crowd turns on Cody.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Black got a red eye tonight


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

lol wtf, I'm surprised Pilman took the L. May they have something else in store for him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

The fuck is this shit, it's three on one is they are going to allow Brandi to do that .


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lol wtf, I'm surprised Pilman took the L. May they have something else in store for him?


MJF needed the win more than he did. The entire rivalry was for the sake of him getting his heat back.

Didn't like Pill tapping in a blood fued, but the right person _did_ win. As for Pillman himself, he's probably going back to dark I'd assume, but we'll see.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Black got a red eye tonight


The paint has been overtaking his face since he arrived and I guess it's gotten to his eye now

I wonder if he'll just be in full paint in the future as the *DAHKNESS* takes over his S O U L


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Fuck this crowd is anti Cody.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

OMFG CODY TURNED HEEL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

WE DID IT LADS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

The double turn is complete.  Black becomes the biggest face and Cody goes full heel.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck this crowd is anti Cody.


Cody living up to a legacy. Walking the gallant path of the Cena's, H's and Hogan's of wrasslin'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't know whether to be excited or worried about this upcoming tag match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I don't know whether to be excited or worried about this upcoming tag match.


FTR are old school. They'll keep sting safe.

The only one you need to worry about is D'Arby unleashing his fucking power level in front of the biggest crowd he's ever experienced. Homies need to watch him; make sure he doesn't murder himself from the sheer adrenaline of it all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Damn these commercials, AEW becoming Anime Unleashed now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Shirker said:


> FTR are old school. They'll keep sting safe.
> 
> The only one you need to worry about is D'Arby unleashing his fucking power level in front of the biggest crowd he's ever experienced. Homies need to watch him; make sure he doesn't murder himself from the sheer adrenaline of it all.


BY GAWD DARBY HAS DIVED FROM THE SCAFFOLDING

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn these commercials, AEW becoming Anime Unleashed now.


gotta make up for no commercials in the first quarter


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

TNT got hockey...... and it's the reason why AEW going to TBS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Sting gets the win via submission and D'arby kills himself for the assist.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Main event time, let see if the women can take it home.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 22, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sting gets the win via submission and *D'arby kills himself* for the assist.


As is tradition

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 22, 2021)

The main event is a Britt baker match


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

lmfao I'm surprised by the match placement tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Hayter is hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The main event is a Britt baker match


They got it wrong


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

Man I think this was the wrong show to have the women main even, since this was the feud they're using. It didn't have anything in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Man I think this was the wrong show to have the women main even, since this was the feud they're using. It didn't have anything in it.


Cody black is main imo since omega bryan is a draw

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 22, 2021)

Well took three women to get the job done but Baker retains.  Thinking they are not having Baker drop unti her feud with Rosa.

Also guessing the woemn's title had to main event as it was the only title that could be showcased.  Omega's match was a non title, the tag belts are in a multi tag match, the TNT title is set for next week.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Push Hayter and get her to start racking up some wins. She can fall out with Baker and be a challenger at some point.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2021)

I didn't like that Jericho showed up at 9 PM exactly but thank God they didn't do too much with him. Overexposed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Jericho’s Fozzy tour can’t come soon enough for me


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

MJF should continue with Pillman. Just because I want to see him piledrive that cheerleader. I think he can nuclear heat for that.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Vince does not care and only does what he want himself to do
> 
> WALTER could be the next big thing. Make him a Paul Heyman guy if he can't cut promos in English that well.
> 
> Keith Lee is 10x more interesting than Big E ffs



WALTER won't do the travelling schedule.  He's in nxt uk because it is where he wants to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2021)

Cody "Homelander" Rhodes making his entrance, with coach and wife but fuck sakes I'm expecting him to go on top of the building and jack off going by the person he is representing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2021)

The Britt baker-Ruby match was like NyQuil, it knocked me out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

Maybe having some of the men co-appear ringside might help. But yeah the match had no gas.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cody "Homelander" Rhodes making his entrance, with coach and wife but fuck sakes I'm expecting him to go on top of the building and jack off going by the person he is representing.



Cody created AEW because he really wanted to have fireworks during his entrance and feel like a top star

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I think they need to buy Cody out tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

I feel like he didn't have an proper intro back


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 23, 2021)

For fuck sakes, I know you want to promote your show but show some fucking restraint.  Looks like a fucking movie poster than a reality show.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

AEW is a vanity project for those two.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

I definitely won't be watching. That kind of stuff I think overexposes the business. Good luck to Cody though.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2021)

@Raiden  you post editing son of a......like your new avy by the way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Raiden  you post editing son of a......like your new avy by the way.



thank you! can you see it glow? everyone can see it glow except me lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2021)

Raiden said:


> thank you! can you see it glow? everyone can see it glow except me lol


Get your eyes checked out then......old man.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2021)

Can’t believe WWE axed Joe Gacy, far and away the character with the most potential as far as storytelling goes. But they are publicly traded so I understand them not wanting to get SJWs worked up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I made a John Wayne gacy joke on Twitter a few weeks ago tbh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

lol only WWE would have a literal PG era and then launch a character poking fun at the left.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I hope wwe’s reaction to the AEW show last night is to deliver a great Extreme Rules.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I am surprised Raw won the key demo this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw that Dynamite is moving to TBS. that is actually the biggest wrestling news of the week.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I saw that Dynamite is moving to TBS. that is actually the biggest wrestling news of the week.


That’s old news, this was reported weeks( a month?) ago. They had to move due to basketball, but the more recent news is that rampage is not moving to TBS. They were only supposed to be on TNT for a designated amount of time and then permanently on TBS, now they’ll be on TNT for good barring special occasions I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I typed this on another message board. But I will say it here too.

this is not a good thing for AEW. At the very least it is a challenge.

there is a world where AEW does everything right but it turns out they had the wrong television partner. And Turner lets them down.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2021)

They should switch the length of the shows. Let Dynamite on TBS be one hour and Rampage on TNT be two hours. Cancel that bullshit reality show if Turner doesn't want to give more time and use Cody's hour instead.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2021)

I swear AEW listens to Jim Cornette incessantly. One week he complains about the commentators talking during the Malakai Black entrance. Now they are all completely silent until it is over.

At least pay the man a consulting fee!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I swear AEW listens to Jim Cornette incessantly. One week he complains about the commentators talking during the Malakai Black entrance. Now they are all completely silent until it is over.
> 
> At least pay the man a consulting fee!


They are his biggest fans


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2021)

Ruby's finisher is so shit. i straight up just don't register that shit as any different or more impactful than the rest of her arsenal. she needs to find a way to add some stink to it cause it always looks like it's supposed to transition to something else lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I swear AEW listens to Jim Cornette incessantly. One week he complains about the commentators talking during the Malakai Black entrance. Now they are all completely silent until it is over.
> 
> At least pay the man a consulting fee!



Yep I agree with you. I think that's why the show before the last one was pretty decent. A lot of it seemed based on what Cornie said was wrong.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2021)

teddy said:


> Ruby's finisher is so shit. i straight up just don't register that shit as any different or more impactful than the rest of her arsenal. she needs to find a way to add some stink to it cause it always looks like it's supposed to transition to something else lol



What about Nia Jax? Her finisher is the samoan drop ffs and then she ripped off Hogan


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

Cody has to be trolling with his homelander attire. He should go the bo Dallas route of a heel who thinks he's a face


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

Ruby and Big E have like the worst finishers.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

Aries said:


> Cody has to be trolling with his homelander attire. He should go the bo Dallas route of a heel who thinks he's a face



Yeah I think that's embarrassing.


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I think that's embarrassing.



Man has a neck tatoo on his chest and a  chest tatoo on his neck. I think we have been past that point for a while now. Im surprised it took this long before fans turned on him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

I also don't know in total honesty if it make sense to cast him as a heel. Everyone knows he was behind AEW. I think fans would be inclined to cheer.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

He has fallen out with everyone. That’s a fact.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

He should have also rejected the idea of a reality show just for him. Maybe do AEW: Behind the Scenes. Something that helps more people, or gives more opportunities for talent to be involved.


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

I think Cody was a great Babyface, He was the heart and soul of AEW but right now I think guys like Darby and Eddie have taken that spot. Cody is in the same spot the young bucks and omega were before they turned heel. I think the prob with Cody is the weird whiplash some of his segments or matches have. Sometimes he's a face, other times he's the heel. Sometimes he's the valiant Babyface fighting for what's right other times he has people like arn or brandi cheat for him. 


I like Cody but some of his entrances are full on circle jerk. I remember when he took on mjf and dude came out with like 30 people   

I think fans just want a change


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

The move to tbs is a major gift to Vince.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah he probably had a good laugh about it.

I think AEW should reduce Dynamite to one hour on TBS and ask for two hours on Friday for Rampage.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

He really couldn't give Dynamite anywhere else on television, not even something earlier? I would be so pissed.


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

I doubt the TBS change is gonna change much. Most networks that have tnt have tbs anyways. AEW seems to have ecw tier loyalty from it's fans


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

Also if Vince ever gets serious about aew can he pls get rid of gimmick ppvs. Extreme rules, tlc and hell in the cell should not exist. I miss the times when the only gimmick ppvs were survivor series and the royal rumble


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

Having the gimmick special events takes pressure off of them to produce storylines. They can just rely on the type of match.

I think they badly need to reduce the amount of special events that they have. That’s why we keep getting spoonfed very low quality programming.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

Aries said:


> Also if Vince ever gets serious about aew can he pls get rid of gimmick ppvs. Extreme rules, tlc and hell in the cell should not exist. I miss the times when the only gimmick ppvs were survivor series and the royal rumble


I hope they don’t “ruin” Extreme Rules by announcing that all of the matches this weekend will feature hardcore rules.


----------



## Aries (Sep 24, 2021)

Has there even been any specialty matches even added to extreme rules?  these gimmick ppvs are bottom of the barrel. I'd rather see b or c tier ppvs like unforgiven, great American bash, judgement day, no mercy again. At least you had decent storylines going into those events.

Honestly at this point the only thing extreme at extreme rules is the bad booking still going strong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 24, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cody "Homelander" Rhodes making his entrance, with coach and wife but fuck sakes I'm expecting him to go on top of the building and jack off going by the person he is representing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2021)

How can it be called 'Extreme Rules' when you can't hit someone in the head with a chair, no blood, no one going through a flaming table, frog splash spot off the rafters, thumbtacks, etc

PG is bullshit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2021)

Good lord.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

hopefully aew will push the hot girls


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Well two hours of Rampage on now.  Lets see how this show turns out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Wow, Punk vs Hobbs opening up the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Hmm, Hobbs has Punk on muscle mass but Punk has Hobbs on height.   Well Hook playing his part as an annoying asshole but wonder if he will be taking a bump tonight from Punk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Punk wins but from an "assist" from Hook.  Fun match and thought the counter to the GTS into a Spinbuster was a cool visual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Fun Trios match.  Super Elite take the win but going post match there are seeds for a Jungle Boy/Adam Cole program in the making.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Umm, so we looking at an invasion angle with an MMA type stable in American Top Team.  Anyway Men of the Year take the win on Jericho and Heager.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

Men of the Year winning was a must.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Sep 24, 2021)

I could totally see Masivdal going a transition to Pro Wrestling, fucking hell, that knee looked good against Jericho (hope it ONLY looked good, and didn't actually connect). Maybe Paige Vanzant too if she is still interested in wrestling. Give them 6 months in the nightmare factory and they will be good to go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Was not into the women's match but post match pushed more of the Dark Order storyline.  So I take it next week we get a new leader of sorts or a return.

Lights out match next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Also taking the beat down that Sammy and Feugo took prior to the women's match was a way to give an excuse for having Sammy lose to Miro since he will not be at full power.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh no Ric.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm sorry but every time I hear that song this comes to mind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 24, 2021)

Welp Archer using random people as weapons again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 25, 2021)

Can someone explain to me what the hell is Homicide doing there?  The original LAX before Proud and Powerful took the name at Impact.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm sorry but every time I hear that song this comes to mind.


Yep. It doesn’t work for Dean.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2021)

The Cleveland Guardians. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2021)

I notice that they have started to put some women's matches on 205 live. That's smart. That's one thing that has improved since HHH lost power. Look at all of the new faces. Under HHH, a lot of this talent would have never been given a chance.

Cora is really green. But she is young and she proved she can at least look decent against a veteran. Reminds me of NXT Liv Morgan.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I notice that they have started to put some women's matches on 205 live. That's smart. That's one thing that has improved since HHH lost power. Look at all of the new faces. Under HHH, a lot of this talent would have never been given a chance.
> 
> Cora is really green. But she is young and she proved she can at least look decent against a veteran. Reminds me of NXT Liv Morgan.


205 Live still exist?!?!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> 205 Live still exist?!?!?


Surprising, right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Surprising, right?


I just assumed it got sacked during 2020.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I just assumed it got sacked during 2020.


Believe it or not. The WWE network still exists. And it needs content.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

JIim Cornette commented on the Dark Side of the Ring episode.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Believe it or not. The WWE network still exists. And it needs content.


I lost interest when they never bothered to finish uploading sunday night heat during its relevant years or all of wcw saturday night.

Plus just the navigation for the network on peacock is downright an awful experience


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Good tag team match. I have seen that match several times on free tv though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Crown Jewel!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

She gone have a lily-themed mask now or what?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

This is good. There are signs that they are bringing the old Alexa Bliss back. Excellent. She is too good to be saddled with this Lily nonsense.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

Smh I didn't even know Extreme Rules was on tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Smh I didn't even know Extreme Rules was on tonight.


Kinda feel wwe ppvs should move to saturday now after watching summerslam. they just work better on that day instead of sunday now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

Wait there are commercials on Peacock? Wtf  .

Sorry I've only watched one event on this.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

Oh wow they have roman coming out first? vince must really like the demon persona


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

You know I'm a big Simon Miller fangirl as anyone but these up and down signs begging for attention are just reeking of desperation.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

Finn's headdress is the most extreme thing about this ppv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

"The demon removes his kilt." lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

This ppv doesn’t work for me brother.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

They saying "demon" too much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

Heel Roman working the crowd again.  Seriously why wasn't he this when the shield ended first time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This ppv doesn’t work for me brother.


the matches have been good


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

yes Roman! Crowd interaction. I love it.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

I'll admit finn revealing he got a bundle of kendo sticks was comical


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

Roman getting a mask is grade A


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

teddy said:


> Roman getting a mask is grade A



Heel wearing a mask.  Vince trying to push masks as bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

Could be that and roman possibly not having the best immune system for c19 risks


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

Damn Heyman has worked wonders for this guy. Incredible.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

teddy said:


> Could be that and roman possibly not having the best immune system for c19 risks



I know, I just like mocking Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

What is this red light nonsense?


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

They got this friend flopping


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

He can't say "Oh my God!"


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

wtf was up with that ring exploding ending


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Weird finish. There were red lights and smoke and finn’s music played. Then a rope broke and the crowd gets to go home unhappy.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> wtf was up with that ring exploding ending


A cliffhanger to get us to tune in I guess.

this was overproduced though.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

And now the ring just implodes for no reason. vince can't help but book stupid shit into big matches 


it's an addiction


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

It was an interesting match but I thought they did too much. Playing Finn's music when he went into "demon" mode was kinda weird.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

It's like he doesn't want roman to lose, doesn't want the demon to lose, so does something stupid instead of just not yet give us the demon


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Finn’s music was a mistake. And I wasn’t crazy about the red lighting. I thought Bray was about to attack Fiend tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> It's like he doesn't want roman to lose, doesn't want the demon to lose, so does something stupid instead of just not yet give us the demon


They need to stop booking matches if they don’t want either wrestler to lose.


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

They had finn flopping like a fish, go through a anime as hell power up with his damn theme playing, and then just have the ring implode for him to take the L


quintessential wwe


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

The flop thing I thought was cringe. But it was just my personal opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> It's like he doesn't want roman to lose, doesn't want the demon to lose, so does something stupid instead of just not yet give us the demon


It's 100% this and the prime reason dubba dubba e booking is rife with 50/50 bullshit shenanigans


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

That flop thing must have been Prichard. Jesus Vince come on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

*heartbeat*
*finn flops*


"This is good shit pal!"


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

"Finn, we want you to flop like a fish, pick up a chair and then lash Roman over the back repeatedly. Then jump upon the top rope. We'll collapse the ropes and then you fall and get speared. That way, we'll protect you both even though you lose"


----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2021)

"I'll owe you one"


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2021)

I watched Steve Austni and Rollins for a bit. Austin seems to really like Rollins.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I watched Steve Austni and Rollins for a bit. Austin seems to really like Rollins.



Those steve austin sessions are my favourite part of the network


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2021)

Austin has to give softball questions because of what happened with Ambrose.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Is the Seth/Austin interview still on?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Yeah I saw a few minutes of it, unless there was a part two. they seemed to be vibing well. I think Seth made Steve genuinely laugh a few times. He said he took one "shot" and got lucky with having a kid.


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2021)

I can't wait for the Fin Balor interview in 2-3 years where he talks about the ending to ER match

Fin "Seth Rollins" Balor: I wanted to strangle Vince

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 27, 2021)

I don't see how anyone can watch finn flop and think that looks cool. then the ring buckles because apparently he's a fatass too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aries (Sep 27, 2021)

They really had God come back and screw Demon Balor. You don't give someone a anime power up if you are gonna job him out a few mins later. With the way wwe has made every person that faces reigns look like a chump I expect roman to finally lose via money in the bank cash in shenanigans


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

teddy said:


> I don't see how anyone can watch finn flop and think that looks cool. then the ring buckles because apparently he's a fatass too



I can't image kids liking it either. seriously, we're seeing senile thoughts play out on live television. shit is nuts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Wait until the video games come out. AEW is really going to kick WWE’s ass in that competition.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2021)

ER could have been pretty good if they did 2 changes.  Keep Bray and have ER as the Demon gets revenge in a match where both sides try to murder each other.

And

Have Roman fight literally anyone else.

There I have just made it so neither roman nor Demon King Fin loses out on anything.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Most of the finishes were bad. The talent all worked their asses off though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 27, 2021)

teddy said:


> I don't see how anyone can watch finn flop and think that looks cool. then the ring buckles because apparently he's a fatass too


the ring buckles broke from the weight of his sins.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Most of the finishes were bad. The talent all worked their asses off though.


Agreed


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

lol this seems a little similar to Bryant and Omega feud.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2021)

Welcome to extreme Rawules


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

They should take notes from AEW with the 27/7 title. You can actually have a good program with tv titles.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

I feel sad for Tozawa and Gulak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Jesus Christ, whose idea is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> the ring buckles broke from the weight of his sins.




They are heavey.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Riddle is fighting AJ again? How can that be???


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

Welp just tuned into RAW, 24/7-11 title on the line, see bullshit, see the channel change.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Don't get the point of this match.

Waste of the other guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

The fuck is that mini red robot........


Oh look, Bearcat Lee........... because.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Gotta use the Bearcat in Cincinnati,


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Don't get the point of this match.
> 
> Waste of the other guy.


Not suppose to, that's the point of WWE, that's the point of VInce's booking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Not suppose to, that's the point of WWE, that's the point of VInce's booking.



lol for sure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

Hurt Business reformed?   Why, didn't Vince bury Cedric and Shelton on their way out of the group.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2021)

Umm, can someone please explain to me what happen to AEW Elevation.  There's about three matches then it's mostly promos, recaps, and a skit with Tony Khan feuding with the Acclaim.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

lmaooo they trying the Karion Kross segment again  .


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

lol are they just scheduling squash matches.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

What happened with Karrion?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

LMMFAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Seriously, I think WWE is copying AEW.

They showed a promo where people cursed at the beginning (self-explanatory)
They had a match with a disqualification but will happen later tonight  again ( likeBryan v. Omega)
Goldberg talks about his son (similar to the Pillman story, where he talks about his dad).


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Eva Marie with a mic.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Is Shayna a babyface now?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Surprised lashley ate the pin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Lashley has been eating a lot of pins.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

lmfao I did not expect a McIntryre Bug E feud to come next.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

McIntyre in the title picture. Great.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2021)

Lmao Big E better throw some Cereal at that sword.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

This is ridiculous. WWE is obsessed with props lately. 

The sword has to go. It is dumb!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 27, 2021)

Tonight just proved that the Hurt Business should have never broken up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Tonight just proved that the Hurt Business should have never broken up.


Agreed. Cedric and Shelton were stupid to think they were better off without MVP and Lashley.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

Zoey Stark is not my type. I want Toxic Attraction to win the titles tomorrow tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2021)

The good trolling I am doing on Twitter right now is complaining that they “buried” Doudrop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This is ridiculous. WWE is obsessed with props lately.
> 
> The sword has to go. It is dumb!


Well  not surprised.  WWE promoting characters, and characters need accessories.  Plus isn't the sword from one of Vince's personal collections.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This is ridiculous. WWE is obsessed with props lately.
> 
> The sword has to go. It is dumb!



I was actually thinking this, but I didn't want to be too negative in the thread.

It's painfully obvious that they assigned props, rather than just ask people what they want to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

“Here’s a doll, here’s a helmet, here’s a sword.. make it work.”

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I feel sad for Tozawa and Gulak.


I don't know what happened that you're commenting to but I have read that Tozawa and Gulak are unhappy in wwe so maybe them speaking out got them buried further? who knows.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are heavey.


Man what is this even for? lmao


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I don't know what happened that you're commenting to but I have read that Tozawa and Gulak are unhappy in wwe so maybe them speaking out got them buried further? who knows.


Well they basically aren’t even wrestling anymore. They are actors performing skits every week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> They are heavey.



back when Balor was tapping to his inner gay


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2021)

Solid PPV, but that red light fiasco was sad. Roman was incredible though, per usual.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Well they basically aren’t even wrestling anymore. They are actors performing skits every week.


If you havent seen Akora tozawa outside of wwe you have no idea hes a fucking amazing wrestler

Its like if you only know micheal jordan from golf or baseball

Or Shaq from rap


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

I like Tozawa. I liked his feud with Brian Kendrick. Kendrick considered Tozawa his protege and Tozawa never even talked to or worked with him. Eventually this resulted in a bitter rivalry. It worked.

Hopefully he has made some money during this run.

I will say I don’t blame WWE for the booking. He was never going to be a star in that company. But I do think the 24/7 nonsense needs to go.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Austin has to give softball questions because of what happened with Ambrose.


Probably, but I still don’t see Rollins or many other top stars going out the way Ambrose did. His interview was so bad I felt second hand embarrassment watching it, and I’m completely indifferent to the guy


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

From what i saw with Rollins they focused mostly on personal questions. And Austin laughed at the idea of them both having "worst match of the  year." So very soft.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

I am glad Cedric and Shelton Benjamin wised up and rejoined the hurt business.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

is this group Hit Row?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

These first two girls are really green. Lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

NXT is throwing a lot of things against the wall right now. I have to admit.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> NXT is throwing a lot of things against the wall right now. I have to admit.



Maybe they decided crashing into something is the best way to help people build experience.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

AEW does the same thing. But they don’t do it on tnt. It will be interesting to see if the ratings tank or if they are stable.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

I think honestly it's good to use one show to throw things out. But maybe not for the whole show.

Fundamentally though, people will struggle unless they allow people to be the characters that they want.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

I wonder how those hardcore nxt fans feel. The ones that go to every event at full sail.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

I think the shows they have put on have been decent.

But honestly not good enough for completely dumping the old NXT.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

Ironically, Vince might have been better off making a new show rather than canning NXT. Maybe something only on Peacock.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

I think I am okay with Io losing the tag belts here. She shouldn’t be in the developmental brand anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

That women’s tag match was pretty good. And Toxic Attraction is less green than I expected.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 28, 2021)

What happened with Joe Gacy @Rukia . I seen him sit down in the chair to cut a promo, did he get more brutal or did they tone him down?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What happened with Joe Gacy @Rukia . I seen him sit down in the chair to cut a promo, did he get more brutal or did they tone him down?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2021)

He had a segment tonight. I don’t really know what he was talking about tbh. He was getting boos though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> What happened with Joe Gacy @Rukia . I seen him sit down in the chair to cut a promo, did he get more brutal or did they tone him down?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

So this is WWE's attemtp at an SJW parody character.  Didn't they do this in the late 90's to early 00"s on the PTA with the RTC faction on the violence shown on TV at the time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

Another Brodie Lee show? Talk about overkill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Another Brodie Lee show? Talk about overkill.


It's not.  Have to remember Brody was suppose to have mad his debut at his home town before the Covid protocals kicked into high gear, which killed any hoopla he would have gotten in front of a live crowd.  Now back in his home town, he can alt least be remembered by the crowd there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

It’s not for me. I will skip tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

I wasn’t really paying attention but I was watching NXT. I thought for a second that I saw a new member of the Diamond Mine and I got excited. I thought Jake Cena was making his debut!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So this is WWE's attemtp at an SJW parody character.  Didn't they do this in the late 90's to early 00"s on the PTA with the RTC faction on the violence shown on TV at the time.


RTC was representative of the early 2000s form of “cancel culture” which was evangelical Christians. This guys character is a play on the left wing nut jobs, which are the SJWs of today. Very similar, but the roles are reversed now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

The best thing about the new nxt is it utilizes the young talent they have stockpiled. Rex Steiner, Gigi Dolan, and Cora Jade (for example) would never see the light of day under HHH. They would be like Brandi Lauren. Gone eventuality having never gotten a chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2021)

who is this fat fuck?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> who is this fat fuck?


The new Kevin Owens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The new Kevin Owens



He looks like a Chevrolet salesman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> who is this fat fuck?


One of two or three actual heels in wrestling.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Dynamite on, time to see if there is a debut going to happen in the show tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Well Punk coming out for a commentary job.  So Jungle Boy vs Adam Cole to open the show.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Fun fact: according to Mat Men's Andrew Zarian, one of the things that some of WWE's upper brass and partners were dismissive about regarding AEW's roster was that it featured "children" such a Jungle Boy.

Adam Cole is about an inch shorter than him. I JUST noticed this when they squared up. Not taking away anything from Cole, who's a way better wrestler than him... but I thought it was kinda amusing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Fun match.  Cole uses heel tactics for the win but it was a fun match to watch.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

That was Cole's match to win, so I wasn't big on doing this match so soon, but they gave Perry a ton, let him kick out of the fucking Sunrise, so it should be fine.

Still this guy eating pins in big matches is going a little long.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

So anybody watching Rhodes to the Top later on tonight?   Might watch out of morbid curiosity and to see what nepotism gets you.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't like reality TV and what it's done to us, so I avoid acknowledging it whenever I can. More power to Cody tho. Maybe it'll help attract the female demographic to the show like Total Bellas did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't mind the show down, just keep Stunt in the back please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

So we're getting an Andrade/Lucha Bros backstage skit.

Ok, it's the high flyers vs Cody and co next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

You know something, if it's possible in the upcoming AEW game, I'm taking the Cody entrance when you do you create a wrestle.  It's obnoxious but it sends a message.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Cody boos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

FUCKING COMMECIALS WHEN BODIES ARE FLYING EVERYWHERE!?!


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Why did Dante Martin get pinned?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Lee Johnson had to get the pin so his team wouldn't be booed that much.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

After this Dante Martin kid spends more time in the oven, he could easily be the next Prince Puma imo. The dude is _smooooove _when he's doing his high flying. Just fine tune some more things in the ring and as a character and he could be Dynamite.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

What the fuck promo is this.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

"Woah, woah Arn... don't pull out he nine"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2021)

Jesus christ arn


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> After this Dante Martin kid spends more time in the oven, he could easily be the next Prince Puma imo. The dude is _smooooove _when he's doing his high flying. Just fine tune some more things in the ring and as a character and he could be Dynamite.


Dudes been training 3 years.

Hes a prodigy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

That song.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

FUCK ME, that belly to back by Kingston


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> After this Dante Martin kid spends more time in the oven, he could easily be the next Prince Puma imo. The dude is _smooooove _when he's doing his high flying. Just fine tune some more things in the ring and as a character and he could be Dynamite.


If he could put on some bulk and continue to polish his high flying he’ll be great.  One scary moment was that front flip he did, he damn near landed head first. If you run it back, one fan close to the right side post in the shot, was on his feet immediately.



Lmao at sting not being able to climb over the guard rail.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Well interesting finisher from Mox and Kingston.   Thought I saw it used in a Kinnikuman manga, thinking it was done by the Neptuneman and Buda the Big team.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well interesting finisher from Mox and Kingston.   Thought I saw it used in a Kinnikuman manga, thinking it was done by the Neptuneman and Buda the Big team.



They've been using it for a while. I haven't seen it used  a single time where it didn't look like they fucking removed the guy from the gene pool though. It's rough


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Negative One can stay, he at least bring something to the storyline with the Dark Order.  Stunt is just a crash test dummy waiting for the next spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Well that was a clusterfuck match.  Fun watch but a clusterfuck none the least.  Well Dark Order wins tonight.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Beat segment of the night, full stop.

Good good shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Leo Rush is All Elite.......ok......I think.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

I thought Leo was retiring.

Why is he putting over an unsustainable economic model for heel heat?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> I thought Leo was retiring.
> 
> Why is he putting over an unsustainable economic model for heel heat?


Guess he would try a run in a company that would not have him be a hype man for a strong that that would bend down and have you admire his ass.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Lambardt 


>"Fuzzy record"

>"Balls of Jericho"

Where does he get this stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Best promo in wrestling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

They are not censoring the chants.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Why don't these homies hand Ethan Page the mic more often? Fuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

>Ford

Pain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Shida vs Deeb next week should be a good match.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

...I'm still fuckin' reeling over Arn Anderson threatening to _pop the trunk_. Gonna remember that promo for a while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...I'm still fuckin' reeling over Arn Anderson threatening to _pop the trunk_. Gonna remember that promo for a while.


Wait what lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> ...I'm still fuckin' reeling over Arn Anderson threatening to _pop the trunk_. Gonna remember that promo for a while.


Going from his time when he started, wouldn't be surprised if he did do the deed.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Wait what lmao


Arn essentially brow beat Cody for being a pussy around Black and not listening to his advice.

He did that by using an analogy that can best be summed up as "someone tries to jack your car, you say 'please don't hurt me'. Someone tries to jack my car and I fucking shoot them. We are not the same."

Then he took Lee Johnson and *left *

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Fuck, did MJF just mention that.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Arn essentially brow beat Cody for being a pussy around Black and not listening to his advice.
> 
> He did that by using an analogy that can best be summed up as "someone tries to jack your car, you say 'please don't hurt me'. Someone tries to jack my car and I fucking shoot them. We are not the same."
> 
> Then he took Lee Johnson and *left *


I’ll have to rewind it back, Arn Anderson of all people saying pop the trunk


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Fuck sakes, MJF must have gotter permission to say that.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ, Max

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fuck sakes, MJF must have gotter permission to say that.


Props to Darby and Pillman Jr for letting MJF say things that can generate actual heat.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Edit (apologies. Misread the post)

They've let the guy get away with a lot for a while. I think the only thing he stayed away from was Brodie, for obvious reasons


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2021)

Bulgaria to Nashville..lol.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anybody watching Rhodes to the Top later on tonight?   Might watch out of morbid curiosity and to see what nepotism gets you.



I might watch a few minutes.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Think they're gonna pull the trigger tonight?

I'm not sure it's Miroslav's time to lose yet, but the babyface essentially losing his friend's new car and then fucking up the revenge attempt is some sorry ass booking, so I dunno.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Guevara matches are always wacky, but entertaining, this should be something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Think they're gonna pull the trigger tonight?
> 
> I'm not sure it's Miroslav's time to lose yet, but the babyface essentially losing his friend's new car and then fucking up the revenge attempt is some sorry ass booking, so I dunno.


I was thinking about this too, it really can go either way.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Hmm, can Sammy hit his finisher on Miro?  It's a modified GTS if I recall.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Sammy is looking really sloppy right now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Sammy Feelin' himself


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

What is it with tonight, everybody wanting to fly.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Is there an overrun..?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 29, 2021)

I legit dont know who wins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Holy shit, Sammy won.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

Looks like Con pulled out the Glock.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Seeing how bad Sammy looked that match, I’m disappointed he got the win there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

Well Nepotism to the Top on right now.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

"We're gonna hear Sammy's post win promo during one of the breaks of Rhodes to the Top"

Nice try, but I got work in the morning....
I'll watch it on YT or something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 29, 2021)

I'll give this five minute then back to Diablo II.  Got a Necromancer to level up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Sep 29, 2021)

The Dark Order stuff tonight was well played, with Huber's wife and the return of -1 helping reunite them, but I can't help but wonder when Adam Page is returning.

I mean, I guess there's no rush, as Omega's occupied right now, but still I miss depressed alcoholic cowboy man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

all of these people thought cody’s USA promo was up to standard lmaooo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 29, 2021)

Bobby Fish is a free agent, wow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2021)

Rusev shouldn’t have lost to Sammy. Big mistake.


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2021)

Can we talk again about how arn pulled out the verbal glock on cody?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2021)

Shirker said:


> Why don't these homies hand Ethan Page the mic more often? Fuck


Agreed. dude effortlessly powered through those what chants without even needing to address them


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Sammy is looking really sloppy right now.


Sammy is always sloppy. He is always reckless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Rusev shouldn’t have lost to Sammy. Big mistake.


I had him losing to jungle boy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2021)

Sammy is a guy Khan seems to like more than he should. Just like Pockets.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sammy is a guy Khan seems to like more than he should. Just like Pockets.


Sammy is jerochos protege

Im sure his cheeto finger prints are involved

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2021)

Also, Sammy is a guy that should work mostly heel.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2021)

Arn has a new shirt in reference to his promo from last night lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2021)

Arm promo was weird writing. Straight out of wcw.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Arm promo was weird writing. Straight out of wcw.


I thought it was hilarious but doesn’t it contradict their fight for the fallen show?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 30, 2021)

Dammit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2021)

Armed Anderson is going to be wrestling’s meme of the month, instant classic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2021)

lmao they are listening to Cornette like Rukia said.

 I think Cornette complained that the older guys were being treated like shit.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Sep 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao they are listening to Cornette like Rukia said.
> 
> I think Cornette complained that the older guys were being treated like shit.


There’s whispers of Cornette coming to AEW. If they get him, they might take control of this war.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s whispers of Cornette coming to AEW. If they get him, they might take control of this war.



lmao holy hell. that would be hilarious.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2021)

lmao I love how the crowd erupts immediately when he starts about a Glock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 30, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao I love how the crowd erupts immediately when he starts about a Glock.


Merica

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2021)

Read a YouTube comment that gave him a new nickname: Armed Anderson. Best believe I'm stealing that.



Kisame3rd14 said:


> has a new shirt in reference to his promo from last night lol.


Making my way to the shop immediately after work



Kisame3rd14 said:


> I thought it was hilarious but doesn’t it contradict their fight for the fallen show?


No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

Toni Storm is engaged? Now I see why she is off tv.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Rukia  !!!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy b day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

I appreciate it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2021)

Brock has tens of millions of dollars and access to the best dentists in the world

But still has borderline meth mouth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2021)

The crowd booing raw is hilarious


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2021)

oj from the carton 

Seth is a monster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2021)

Lol @ drafting people already on a show. So ridiculous man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2021)

This is beyond ridiculous man. We already knew Brock could go whoever he wants.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2021)

Surprised DB is wrestling again.

Smackdown was alright. Not great though. Badly need to end the draft.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 1, 2021)

I thought it was an entering show from start to finish like a 3.5/5. The stupid shit about drafting people to the brand they’re already on and the contrived storyline about Brock just now being a FA is garbage. But Roman was great, and the women’s match was really good, Becky was excellent on commentary even though she was making a lot of errors she did come off as a frustrated heel.

 I’ll give raw a shot this week, despite the fact that the Brock storyline is contrived, I still would like to see the USOs murder Heyman.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 


This stuff is so good!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

Hit Row probably isn't ready. We just saw this week that the female in the group needs a lot of work (if she is going to be a wrestler).

But I think this is preferable to people languishing in developmental for years. Sink or swim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2021)

Heyman is more entertaining than almost all of the wrestlers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hit Row probably isn't ready. We just saw this week that the female in the group needs a lot of work (if she is going to be a wrestler).
> 
> But I think this is preferable to people languishing in developmental for years. Sink or swim.


The omos approach


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14
> 
> 
> This stuff is so good!



Roman forgetting his lines 

He does not deserve to be in the main event spot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2021)

Dana has been off tv so long I googled to see if she had a baby with someone.

and this bitch thinks she is getting drafted???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2021)

man I wish. i'd pop off for that lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hit Row probably isn't ready. We just saw this week that the female in the group needs a lot of work (if she is going to be a wrestler).
> 
> But I think this is preferable to people languishing in developmental for years. Sink or swim.


I don't think tossing people onto live tv and expecting them to automatically swim with very little experience is the best way to handle pro wrestler's futures. this shit takes years to learn, developmental is a must and everyone should at least spend 2-3 years minimum in it before they hit the main rosters.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2021)

Brandi is worse than Stephanie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Brandi is worse than Stephanie.


Disagree.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

Tony Khan has taken even more control of booking? wtf lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Tony Khan has taken even more control of booking? wtf lol.


Yes the guy who owns the company is acting like the guy who owns the company

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yes the guy who owns the company is acting like the guy who owns the company



Come on it's not that simple. The other people had experience as wrestlers and helped him write the story. He also has several other commitments.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Come on it's not that simple. The other people had experience as wrestlers and helped him write the story. He also has several other commitments.


If WCW and other companies have shown us.......wrestlers do not always make the best bookers.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If WCW and other companies have shown us.......wrestlers do not always make the best bookers.



But does that mean they shouldn't be able to book anything? Apparently they have zero power:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> But does that mean they shouldn't be able to book anything? Apparently they have zero power:


Punk's debute was the only good one. And they have not really done anything with these acquisitions. They made for "good" debutes and that was it. They all now just seem to be cooling off. I put this on EVPs.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Punk's debute was the only good one. And they have not really done anything with these acquisitions. They made for "good" debutes and that was it. They all now just seem to be cooling off. I put this on EVPs.



I hear you. Yeah I think maybe he needs a committee to help him plan moving forward that isn't those guys.

Cornette and his co-host also said Coby's days might be numbered that Rhodes to the Top show .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2021)

Welcome to Raw is BORE!!!!!!

So night 2 of the draft...........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2021)

Well heel Lynch working the crowd for those....... cheers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 4, 2021)

Even on raw Bianca cant escape the becky vortex


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2021)

Umm, watched some of Dark Elevation........ they see something in Sky Blue if they are allowing her to show off some offense on some of their veteran talent in Emi Sakura, but the only take away I got from tonight was that Wardlow had his way with Marko Stunt and Feuago Del Sol, and Proud and Powerful took on midgets with face paint.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

I haven't been watching RAW and Smackdown closely enough. is this really a mix up?

I think Shinsuke and Seth are big pluses for RAW.

But at the same time, the draft itself is silly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2021)

Seth going to Raw isn't a surprise since his wife was drafted before him and for some reason the company doesn't want to split up couples.

So Brooke out to get a pay check, get "injured" via Bazzleguease, and to have Dewdrop save her............... because...........


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

lol RAW getting a lifeline with this draft. Edge, Rollins, Balor big pluses.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Whoa.....I thought you got Hakai'd @Nemesis  .


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Whoa.....I thought you got Hakai'd @Nemesis  .



It's been a rough few days.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

yo wtf is this!

I hadn't seen Seth before with this new act  .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2021)

Gable Steveson had to celebrate being drafted with his family?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2021)

Dumb ending.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2021)

Bad ratings for Rampage.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Dumb ending.


What was it?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bad ratings for Rampage.


Do they even have cm punk feuding with anyone yet?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2021)

Just finished reading the Raw results and 80% of the matches were won by roll ups


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What was it?



Lynch came in and slapped/struck Bianca. Disqualification. Sasha Banks came out and started attacking everyone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 5, 2021)

The best promotion tessa blanchard can get is wow


Thats sad. Way to kill your career dumb shit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2021)

Tessa doesn’t have the drive. And I think she resents the industry instead of ever looking in the mirror and acknowledging the mistakes that she has made.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Just finished reading the Raw results and 80% of the matches were won by roll ups


Sounds like some attitude era shit. lmfao


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Tessa doesn’t have the drive. And I think she resents the industry instead of ever looking in the mirror and acknowledging the mistakes that she has made.


Sounds like a true Blanchard to me.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yes the guy who owns the company is acting like the guy who owns the company


Being the owner doesn’t make you a good booker. However, this is a smart decision. The EVPS have shown over and over again that that they are putting their friends first and foremost. There’s no reason Cutler, or Jericho’s hardcore guy should’ve been in a match. There’s no reason that Cody should’ve had the TNT belt twice. 

However, there’s a lot of reports from both sides saying this rumor is false. The narrative started from Konans K100 podcast, then was exacerbated by Cornettes. Meltzer started damage control recently, but we all know he has a bias. There’s no way to confirm the rumors; and according to some, this has actually been the case since the first time dynamite lost against NXT. Whatever the case maybe, I can’t wait to hear the shoots in the next few years.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2021)

lmao WWE released a list of free agents :


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2021)

Raiden said:


> lmao WWE released a list of free agents :


I never knew Davey boy Jr was in wwe, where tf has he been?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I never knew Davey boy Jr was in wwe, where tf has he been?



Same. I can't believe they have these people and keep putting on a bunch of boring singles matches, at least on RAW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2021)

Just finished watching Dark.  So tonight's WCW's Saturday Morning had Sky Blue get her first win, Serpentico get his first win over Marco Stunt so it's a no win , and Commorato losing to Orange Cassidy desptie the big man handing Pockets his ass for the majority of the match. Orange won by interference from Statlander.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2021)

Put the belt on Breakker


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2021)

FTR wrestled on dark? People would have a fit if they wrestled on main event or 205 live.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> FTR wrestled on dark? People would have a fit if they wrestled on main event or 205 live.


Some of their top stars wrestle on the YT shows.  D'arby, Sting, Mox. and Baker to name a few.  Hell, Baker had a talk show segment that help out with her doing promos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Serpentico get his first win over Marco Stunt so it's a now win


Thats......embarrassing.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

Big potential!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Tony explained his side of the reported creative changes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big potential!!



Xavier's watchlist goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Dynamite on, so they are starting off with the eight man tag match.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Have these guys fought already? Not complaining just asking.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Have these guys fought already? Not complaining just asking.


Yes in some sets of singles matches and tag matches.  This is the first full faction match.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes in some sets of singles matches and tag matches.  This is the first full faction match.



gotcha.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Xavier's watchlist goes


Anna Jay is overrated. Both Skye Blue and Cora Jade are younger than her and better in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Fun match but Jungle Boy eats the pin again. 


Rukia said:


> Anna Jay is overrated. Both Skye Blue and Cora Jade are younger than her and better in the ring.


I expect Sky Blue to be getting some screen more screen time if they are starting to give her wins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Also Omega didn't give a single fuck about that powerbomb botch on the dino.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

lmao Cody should have been slapped live.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

So we get a taped segment of Arn going derange hobo and burning shit and slapping Cody..........I'll buy it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Jim Cornette lost his mind about Rhodes to the Top showing how AEW is scripted.I think he's right.

And come on...why is AEW movie to TBS if they can get an hour of programming with Rhodes to the top? They really don't have anything else?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Jim Cornette lost his mind about Rhodes to the Top showing how AEW is scripted.I think he's right.
> 
> And come on...why is AEW movie to TBS if they can get an hour of programming with Rhodes to the top? They really don't have anything else?



I thought the main reason Dynamite was moving to TBS was because TNT acquired the airing rights to the NHL and they have a higher demo range so they get the Wed time slot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Good win for Sammy but looks like he's going to take a beat down from Top Team.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Shouldn't the former UFC heavyweight champion get more special treatment?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

AEW, where people will sing an entrance while a beat down is going on.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

These guys will probably get their asses whooped, but at least it's a new tag team.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

"Shut the fuck up!!!"     TNT censors making a phone call.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Damn Jericho needs to wear a shirt man.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Well the Acclaim getting a title shot....... should have happen earlier but Caster had to open his mouth and cut that promo that got him suspended.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

So the women now have a mid card belt to go after.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Not sure how I feel about that championship. One one hand, women's wrestling needs more support. on the other hand, I think they needed a belt centered around a concept that makes it interesting (ex. submission championship).

Fuck they should also fight moving to TBS. that sucks man.

How did they find time for Rhodes to the Top for not two hours for Dynamite? Come on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the women now have a mid card belt to go after.


Something for Jade to do.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Something for Jade to do.


The real test for her will be how she does in singles matches with Shida, Rosa, and Statlander.  If they can get a good match out of her then she might be greenlit for a shot at the main belt.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Come back from commercial to a pin? lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Commorato should leave the Nightmare Factory, me thinks he's being wasted on that faction.  Honestly, I think he would fair better in WWE with his looks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm guessing Black requested a program with Martin.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

They should have had Cage practicing on Dark. Has a great look but needs work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

I thought Cage was injured and was going to be out til next year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Surprise Deeb won but enjoyed the match.  Shida will probably get her win on the YT show.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Surprise Deeb won but enjoyed the match.  Shida will probably get her win on the YT show.


No upside to Deeb. Can't believe she won!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

lmao did she just call it a Cartoon Network title .


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Haha good chemistry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Well damn, Pockets decided to get series.  Well Cassidy and PAC do have history.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

And now careers will start getting shorten.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

Hayter needs to be the first tbs champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hayter needs to be the first tbs champion.


Going for either Shida or Deeb, probably Statlander.  Would go with Cargill but chances are she's probably going after the main women's belt.  Darkhorse pick would be Sky Blue for me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

I don't like your first three choices tbh. I don't think them becoming champion justifies a new title.

Cargill on the other hand is their pet project. She is definitely home grown. It actually should come down to her and Skye Blue. And they tease heavily that Skye Blue is about to win. Until Jade screws her somehow!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Welcome back Hangman.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Hangman might win


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2021)

Jesus, that guy almost landed in his neck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Somebody please check on Andrade.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Fucking Hardy wants to die in ring.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

Another reason AEW needs Cornette is he will tell people to stop doing reckless shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Well Page wins so he gets his match with former friend Omega.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2021)

Nightmare Express reminds me more of the Lex Express......... and that's not a good thing.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2021)

AEW signed Bobby Fish?  Why? Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2021)

Fr. I would book myself to win a match against Bobby Fish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2021)

They seem to be struggling with so much talent already lol.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2021)

WWE strategy to bloat the roster is working. Rampage is struggling on Fridays. And Dynamite is moving to tbs.

things are not entirely rosy.

I think the video game is really important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Anna Jay is overrated. Both Skye Blue and Cora Jade are younger than her and better in the ring.



We are not talking about in-ring talent here, Rukia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE strategy to bloat the roster is working. Rampage is struggling on Fridays. And Dynamite is moving to tbs.
> 
> things are not entirely rosy.
> 
> I think the video game is really important.



Yep I think so too, especially because of the TBS thing.


Honestly, I'd ask Turner for a late night timeslot than going to TBS  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> WWE strategy to bloat the roster is working. Rampage is struggling on Fridays. And Dynamite is moving to tbs.
> 
> things are not entirely rosy.
> 
> I think the video game is really important.





Muhammad Ali said:


> Yep I think so too, especially because of the TBS thing.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'd ask Turner for a late night timeslot than going to TBS  .


Who did not see that coming? The supremely delusional.....


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2021)

I ask the same question again though. Is there seriously no other timeslot? Come on.

Imagine being Cody and advocating for that Rhodes to the Top show rather than securing a spot for Dynamite. Smh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2021)

Maybe it is just a sign that turner is not crazy about being in the wrestling business?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Maybe it is just a sign that turner is not crazy about being in the wrestling business?


.......again......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

I was just about to ask who the fuck is @Muhammad Ali  .......then I look up. That timing Raiden.....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......again......


This was a question I asked basically.

“what if aew does everything right.. but they have the wrong television partner?”

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This was a question I asked basically.
> 
> “what if aew does everything right.. but they have the wrong television partner?”


They get picked up by another one. Might not be a better one though. But seeing how Fox picked up WWE, could happen.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This was a question I asked basically.
> 
> “what if aew does everything right.. but they have the wrong television partner?”



Yeah I think the same thing. Not sure if anyone else wants to pick them up though. I'm guessing the contract that WWE signed up with FOX might have some kind of no compete provision.

I would not be surprised if Ted got turned off from their product with that pizza shit a few weeks ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW signed Bobby Fish?  Why? Lol.


Adam Cole needed someone to carry his bags, bro.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2021)

Rampage is still going to be on tnt so there's that at least. as for bobby fish i see him having a similar deal with sydal where he's prominent in dark/elevation and used as enhancement for dynamite/rampage


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2021)

That women’s segment was so damn horrible, where’s Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Nothing else is going to top that segment so I’m tuning out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2021)

I would bury Liv Morgan if I booked in WWE. So fucking tired of her fans on Twitter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2021)

Rampage on so Punk's match to start off the night.  But first a segment with Punk, Garcia, and Henry.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2021)

Well nothing to flashy in moves but crowd is into it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 8, 2021)

Dammit Jericho, the match is fine but the obnoxious commentary is bringing this down. 

Anyway, Punk wins with the Anaconda Vice, so he brought out a submission to beat a submission guy.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2021)

Damn Jericho on commentary is just...


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2021)

I was just thinking to myself if Danielson and Fish have ever wrestled because I know that’s a match Bryan would want, low and behold.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 9, 2021)

So it looks like Dwayne vs BABYGURL at Mania might not happen after all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> So it looks like Dwayne vs BABYGURL at Mania might not happen after all.


It was never going to due to the rocks schedule, it was always rumored to be the following mania in Hollywood.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2021)

Rock wrestling again is at a very slim chance.  Even if he has the schedule to do so, it scares off insurers because essentially both of his cena matches had him leaving the arena injured and unable to film for a time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

It was reported back in March that it was the Rock that reached out for the match and not the other way around. It’s Vince who reportedly doesn’t want the match in Texas and prefers Hollywood. 

Those insurance companies may give someone like the Miz or even John Cena a hassle but they’re definitely not telling the Rock he can’t perform a one off with his blood relative, that same relative who is likely to be under the same insurance within the next few years and has potential to be another huge client.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2021)

I.......don't want to see tbe Rock wrestle anymore. Develop your talent WWE.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I.......don't want to see tbe Rock wrestle anymore. Develop your talent WWE.


Rock vs Reigns is the only logical conclusion to the tribal chief character.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Rock vs Reigns is the only logical conclusion to the tribal chief character.


Then they better have people ready by then to step up to the top......Reigns can not do it by himself a 3rd year.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then they better have people ready by then to step up to the top......Reigns can not do it by himself a 3rd year.


He just had one of the greatest programs of last year with a tag team wrestler, he has proven that he can carry it by himself. WWE can build guys like Jey USO and Balor within a month and people have been invested because *this* Roman is involved.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He just had one of the greatest programs of last year with a tag team wrestler, he has proven that he can carry it by himself. WWE can build guys like Jey USO and Balor within a month and people have been invested because *this* Roman is involved.


Not hard to do when he is the only thing worth getting invested in. Bobby Lashley was another before they fucked him over with the whole Hurt Business in the first place.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not hard to do when he is the only thing worth getting invested in. Bobby Lashley was another before they fucked him over with the whole Hurt Business in the first place.


Yea being the best act in wrestling isn’t hard to do. WWE invested just as much into him during his face run, was he just as worth watching then as he is now?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I.......don't want to see tbe Rock wrestle anymore. Develop your talent WWE.



Roman forgetting his lines due to shock and nervousness because he's around the Great One

I'm still having flashbacks of him botching Taker and almost killing him

We need a new main eventer. Lashley was doing so well.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Isn’t Lashley the guy that’s about to be squashed by Goldberg next week?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Isn’t Lashley the guy that’s about to be squashed by Goldberg next week?



I love Goldberg but he's past his prime

Lashley should beat him clean with the Hurt Lock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea being the best act in wrestling isn’t hard to do. WWE invested just as much into him during his face run, was he just as worth watching then as he is now?


Difference is they had people around him and still had Cena. Now it is just Roman and whatever person they can build up around him in a month. Daniel Bryan, Kevin Ownlens, and maybe Edge were the only legit people to challenge for his title. And those programs had to carry for awhile.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 10, 2021)

Roman is green fuck him

John should be the champ again


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Difference is they had people around him and still had Cena. Now it is just Roman and whatever person they can build up around him in a month. Daniel Bryan, Kevin Ownlens, and maybe Edge were the only legit people to challenge for his title. And those programs had to carry for awhile.


My point stands, Roman doesn’t need anyone that’s super over to feud with. He feuded with Edge, Cena, and Edge during this run and his most memorable program was the one against Jey, who WWE built in a month prior to the feud.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then they better have people ready by then to step up to the top......Reigns can not do it by himself a 3rd year.


I mean most of the talent there ain't really main event material and probably won't be for several years.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2021)

I wouldn't mind a Reigns v. Rock feud .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 10, 2021)

What the fuck is Impact Wresting doing?


THIS FROM THIS



Why!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What the fuck is Impact Wresting doing?
> 
> 
> THIS FROM THIS
> ...


because cute girls with assmeat hanging out their trunks is sexist and wrong!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2021)

Why is Khan talking about wwe when the rampage ratings are this bad?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why is Khan talking about wwe when the rampage ratings are this bad?


What did he say?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terrible take



He's just trolling from now on.  Best to just ignore his takes on Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Cringe wtf man.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Poor Jeff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> Poor Jeff.


.......which jeff......


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......which jeff......



hardy. I believe he just got pinned for a guy's first match on RAW.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2021)

Wtf is this!

this is some Vince Russo shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> He's just trolling from now on.  Best to just ignore his takes on Roman.



Roman can still main event without a title. Or do you really believe he needs a title to stay relevant?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 12, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> hardy. I believe he just got pinned for a guy's first match on RAW.


I think this has happened before in recent memory. He's pretty much been reduced to enhancement talent now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> hardy. I believe he just got pinned for a guy's first match on RAW.



Isn't the guy suppose to report to the SD roster next weeks so he's doing a job on the way out......... despite the brand split meaning shit. 

Also, he's suppose to debut his new persona as well as he was hinting in one of the previous interview promos he did.   Honestly if it's Willow, Jeff better have kept the IP unless the WWE has his cock in a hard vice that they took that away from him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 12, 2021)

SUZUKI VS DANIELSON


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2021)

Muhammad Ali said:


> Poor Jeff.


I disagree. This is his value now in my opinion.

And I can’t complain about wwe being unfair on this one. They have stuck by Jeff so many times over the years. He has had so many second and third and fourth chances.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2021)

I mean if he has to lose he has to lose. But the presentation I thought was meh.

I'm pretty sour on RAW though so I might just take a break from it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2021)

Can't believe Jeff Hardy is 2.5 years away from the 30th anniversary of his WWF debut where he faced Razor Ramon.

That said Jeff is really lucky to still be in work, even though he's similar in age of AJ styles, Jeff's troubles has made it so he can't be trusted as anything other than an enhancement talent that when is sober can be reliable, but no one can be sure if he'll have issues again.

So the best thing to do is to keep him going, have him job so he can enhance talent and have the kids buy his merch.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 13, 2021)

If nobody is watching the g1, Jeff cobb is having the run of a lifetime rn

day 14 and hes undefeated


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Can't believe Jeff Hardy is 2.5 years away from the 30th anniversary of his WWF debut where he faced Razor Ramon.
> 
> That said Jeff is really lucky to still be in work, even though he's similar in age of AJ styles, Jeff's troubles has made it so he can't be trusted as anything other than an enhancement talent that when is sober can be reliable, but no one can be sure if he'll have issues again.
> 
> So the best thing to do is to keep him going, have him job so he can enhance talent and have the kids buy his merch.



Damn, it's been that long.  Surprised Jeff hasn't been black balled from the business with all the problems he has had.  Hell I legit thought the guy was going to get black listed with what happen at the TNA PPV where he showed up high to a match with Sting and an audible had to be called on the spot to end it quick.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, it's been that long.  Surprised Jeff hasn't been black balled from the business with all the problems he has had.  Hell I legit thought the guy was going to get black listed with what happen at the TNA PPV where he showed up high to a match with Sting and an audible had to be called on the spot to end it quick.



Yup it's been that long.  He was 17 at the time so it's not like he was already an adult.  But yeah that incident in TNA vs Sting should have basically ended his career.   Then all the incidents afterwards that kept piling up.  CM Punk was unfortunately correct in his assessment of Jeff during their feud in which ended with Jeff leaving and going to TNA.

Honestly it seems like Jeff being alive is a miracle in of itself.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2021)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman can still main event without a title. Or do you really believe he needs a title to stay relevant?


Roman deserves the Bruno record.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why is Khan talking about wwe when the rampage ratings are this bad?


Cocaine and white claw.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2021)

Starting to sound a little like the downtown Impact had from ratings.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Roman deserves the Bruno record.



My view on records is basically like Javelline did theirs.

Essentially Javelin events changed in the late 80s/early 90s because the throws were going way too far so they changed the actual javelin so it couldn't be thrown as far, so all records got put into a legacy mode while a new one was put in place with the new javelin.

With the adding of weekly shows in the 90s wrestling itself changed radically that it really isn't the same "sport".  Essentially having the Brock/Punk/Longest Cena reigns being the top longest reigns so never compared to the types of Bruno, Backlund, 1st Hogan etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> My view on records is basically like Javelline did theirs.
> 
> Essentially Javelin events changed in the late 80s/early 90s because the throws were going way too far so they changed the actual javelin so it couldn't be thrown as far, so all records got put into a legacy mode while a new one was put in place with the new javelin.
> 
> With the adding of weekly shows in the 90s wrestling itself changed radically that it really isn't the same "sport".  Essentially having the Brock/Punk/Longest Cena reigns being the top longest reigns so never compared to the types of Bruno, Backlund, 1st Hogan etc.


This all makes sense considering the audience has changed and in a society where information is processed so fast and then considered obsolete, it would be nearly impossible to give Roman an eight year reign. Maybe they should retire the WWE belt and give Roman 3-5 years with the universal title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn, it's been that long.  Surprised Jeff hasn't been black balled from the business with all the problems he has had.  Hell I legit thought the guy was going to get black listed with what happen at the TNA PPV where he showed up high to a match with Sting and an audible had to be called on the spot to end it quick.


That was more a cry for help then a black eye for the business. Why the hell did they let him go out like that? That was completely on them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why the hell did they let him go out like that? That was completely on them.


It was on both the company and the performer. Employees should be sent home if they come to work under the influence, but employees should also be responsible enough to not come to work under the influence.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2021)

Smh I was so excited to watch Dynamite tonight ;___;


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Smh I was so excited to watch Dynamite tonight ;___;



I think this will go on to next week as wekk so Dynamite will not be back on it's Wed schedule until then.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think this will go on to next week as wekk so Dynamite will not be back on it's Wed schedule until then.



Wow. Man they are crazy. I would fight with everything I have to get Dynamite on another day of the week.

Cancel that Rhodes show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Wow. Man they are crazy. I would fight with everything I have to get Dynamite on another day of the week.
> 
> Cancel that Rhodes show.


But but Rhodes to the Top is Cody's only way of showing he's surpassed Triple H in relevance.  Plus, Cody want to go for the gold and hold pre racist rant Hogan type of power........ and probably follow in the guy's footsteps by him and Brandi becoming swingers.

Soon this  will be the new .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> But but Rhodes to the Top is Cody's only way of showing he's surpassed Triple H in relevance.  Plus, Cody want to go for the gold and hold pre racist rant Hogan type of power........ and probably follow in the guy's footsteps by him and Brandi becoming swingers.
> 
> Soon this  will be the new .



lol well he better not forget Triple H got pushed out basically of WWE creative. Be careful what you ask for .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 13, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> lol well he better not forget Triple H got pushed out basically of WWE creative. Be careful what you ask for .



Nah, Cody has a back up plan if he over saturates himself on the AEW product.  He has a Lucha persona he introduced in one of the BTE segments.   Means shit because that fucking neck tatoo is a dead give away, and aligning himself as Fuego's guardian angel doesn't help at all.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Juan Rhodes?


He is Cuban with a mixed child, just to let you know!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2021)

If I were AEW reps, I would ask if I could be moved to Saturday. Anything over the TBS move.


lol Punk said no more titles. Even seems to be against the trip championship. 

That shit is definitely not happening.  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> If I were AEW reps, I would ask if I could be moved to Saturday. Anything over the TBS move.
> 
> 
> lol Punk said no more titles. Even seems to be against the trip championship.
> ...


Their ME of the women’s division is garbage, he’s right that they don’t deserve a midcard title, but it is what it is.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2021)

I agree with him that a title won't help much. But at least it's something.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2021)

Baker is over for her promos and her character work. Actual wrestling ability is a weakness.

I like Hayter a lot too.

I like Skye blue and Penelope Ford for their looks.

and no one else does anything for me.

Shida and Rosa are good hands that can work a decent match out of someone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 15, 2021)

Roman on a potential match with Punk



> He’s older now. I haven’t really seen a full match. I’ve seen a clip or two. And to me, a step or two has been lost. Then also he got his whooped in the UFC. I don’t think anybody really believes someone 200 pounds soaking wet with no explosive bone in their body could ever really do anything to me. I’m 6’3”, 265 pounds, a legitimate athlete who can throw some weight around and has been on the gridiron at the highest level. D1. All ACC. I probably would’ve maintained in the NFL if my health issues didn’t happen when I was 22 years old. *So, I mean, when it comes down to it, I’ll throw him and pretty much the rest of that roster out the club no problem. They’re just little brothers, you know?*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2021)

Damn! Well I guess we're not seeing that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> If I were AEW reps, I would ask if I could be moved to Saturday. Anything over the TBS move.
> 
> 
> lol Punk said no more titles. Even seems to be against the trip championship.
> ...


Start cutting people from that roster is what Punk needs to say.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

Well saw a bit of the Buy In to watch Danielson and and old man beat the shit out of each other.  Punk to start off Rampage with Sydel in a commercial free show though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

Crowd so into Punk they actually cheering for the basics of wrestling moves done.   Poor Sydel, guy is in enemy territory going from the reaction when he strikes Punk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

Punk won but a counter in the GTS but Sydel had more offense done in that match.  Women's match next.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2021)

Damn I forgot rampage was on tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Damn I forgot rampage was on tonight.


There was also a Buy In on YouTube an hour earlier leading into the show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

TNT censors loving this crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2021)

The ufc thing was cool.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh wow, Jericho got pinned  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow, Jericho lost and is getting beat down afterwards.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 15, 2021)

So going from tonight Ruby will be fueding with the Bunny and Ford and the Inner Circle will now be forcusing on Men of the Year and Top Team.


----------



## teddy (Oct 16, 2021)

Maaan the aew locker room need to rewatch danielson/suzuki and punk/sydel. got the crowd popping for bodyslams and elbow strikes. just a case that you don't need to do 80 flips off the rope for an armdrag when what can sell and get people motivated to watch is intensity and a logical chain of events

sometimes less is more, you know? god it felt like i watched a g1 classic between danielson and suzuki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2021)

Brock hates wrestling. And his mic skills aren’t good. So why is it his segments are always so damn entertaining?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Brock hates wrestling. And his mic skills aren’t good. So why is it his segments are always so damn entertaining?


Brock and Roman are on another level than anyone else in any promotion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Start cutting people from that roster is what Punk needs to say.


It’s not even debatable, the WOW roster is  light years ahead of AEW women’s. Tessa alone is better than anyone AEW has.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 16, 2021)

teddy said:


> Maaan the aew locker room need to rewatch danielson/suzuki and punk/sydel. got the crowd popping for bodyslams and elbow strikes. just a case that you don't need to do 80 flips off the rope for an armdrag when what can sell and get people motivated to watch is intensity and a logical chain of events
> 
> sometimes less is more, you know? god it felt like i watched a g1 classic between danielson and suzuki


Different people are better at different things

but something to be said for building tension and story telling.  Of the young guys mjf is by far the best at it, he clearly watches tape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm just waiting for my MJF vs Punk feud.

According to that leaked card, it looks like will  be happening soon.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2021)

lmao @ the facial expressions  .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

So anybody watching tonight? 

Anyway, it''s Saturday Night and you know what that means!  Well for two weeks going on then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

Well Punk to walk around to ring before taking his seat at commentary.  

Well they are opening up with Dante vs Black.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

That was a fun match to watch.  Surprise Rush wasn't that much of a factor if he was in Dante's corner durning the time of the match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

Hmm, beat down by the Super Click on Jurassic Express and they got to redo the powerbomb Omega botched at their match last time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

The flying fuck is this team.  SUPER FOGS. Lucha Bros are going against these Marvel rejects.


Ok, so Frog guys are the FTR.  Raises questions now on whether the Pinnicle picked up Andrade as an ally or member.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, beat down by the Super Click on Jurassic Express and they got to redo the powerbomb Omega botched at their match last time.


Beat downs every single week, why isn’t conman vetoing this shit? I bet they made goofy faces throughout the entire thing, didn’t they?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2021)

MJF is the man.

That is all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

Fucking MJF just laying into the crowd. 



Kisame3rd14 said:


> Beat downs every single week, why isn’t conman vetoing this shit? I bet they made goofy faces throughout the entire thing, didn’t they?



Hasn't that been their MO since they started the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

The fuck is Punk asking that question on who Keira is releated to by her last name.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hasn't that been their MO since they started the company.


Yea but the problem is that people will say this is such good work. They’re absolutely despicable in real life, yet they can’t heel correctly. I’m ashamed I gave them the status as a top5 tag team of all time, this play wrestling shit is terrible.

E: literally all they have to do is say they’re booking and holding talent back and they’d be legitimate. I’m pleased that they haven’t got their hands on the Briscoes, because there’s no way in hell AEW would actually want real heat on their show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2021)

Ford with the Lethal Injection?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Ford with the Lethal Injection?


Surprised it was used as a signature in set up to a finisher submission.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok, Miro going insane.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 16, 2021)

As expected, Fish vs Dragon was a clinic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2021)

Anna Jay has no business being in a big title match against Baker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So anybody watching tonight?
> 
> Anyway, it''s Saturday Night and you know what that means!  Well for two weeks going on then.



I was honestly at a boxing event/concert for triller.

But I think AEW should fight with everything they have to stay on their current network, even fi that means Saturday night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Anna Jay has no business being in a big title match against Baker.


What do you expect from that division, a legitimate challenger? They only have one and it’s Rosa but they can’t book that match until they’re ready for Britt to lose the belt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2021)

I mean they have people they can use beyond their greenest wrestler (that is just coming back from an injury); don’t they?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I mean they have people they can use beyond their greenest wrestler (that is just coming back from an injury); don’t they?


Anna Jay is just a temporary opponent for Britt.  I'm guessing it's going to be a one and done but I'm more curious about the tourney they will be having for the women for that mid card belt and who from the roster will be presented in it.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I mean they have people they can use beyond their greenest wrestler (that is just coming back from an injury); don’t they?


You would think, right? Shida and Riho have shown the ability to get that audience behind them. But they’re in a weird spot with her character who is supposed to be a heel but is actually a face to the audience.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Anna Jay is just a temporary opponent for Britt.  I'm guessing it's going to be a one and done but I'm more curious about the tourney they will be having for the women for that mid card belt and who from the roster will be presented in it.


Jade obviously


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> I was honestly at a boxing event/concert for triller.
> 
> But I think AEW should fight with everything they have to stay on their current network, even fi that means Saturday night.


They should have tried Tuesday. Punk and Brian Danielson are not draws.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 18, 2021)

Rampage tied in the main demo with SD overall, and beat it during the half hour head to head. Roman segment equal/lower to that to the Bunny, and Cocaine Tony is going wild on Twitter... Love this day


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 18, 2021)

And you guys doubted big bicep Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Rampage tied in the main demo with SD overall, and beat it during the half hour head to head. Roman segment equal/lower to that to the Bunny, and Cocaine Tony is going wild on Twitter... Love this day





Duke Ysmir01 said:


> And you guys doubted big bicep Tony


Pfft.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2021)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Rampage tied in the main demo with SD overall, and beat it during the half hour head to head. Roman segment equal/lower to that to the Bunny, and Cocaine Tony is going wild on Twitter... Love this day


All things considered, that’s still pathetic.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2021)

I feel like they played out that first feud already (with Charlotte). That’s why I don’t like the draft lolz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> All things considered, that’s still pathetic.


You would need to be Superman to even see the margin of......."victory"


----------



## Raiden (Oct 18, 2021)

If I heard this right, Fox tried to stream other wrestling shows and WWE killed that effort.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> If I heard this right, Fox tried to stream other wrestling shows and WWE killed that effort.


How did they do that? How the fuck did they tell Fox what to do?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How did they do that? How the fuck did they tell Fox what to do?



I think contracts can have a no complete clause if I remember right. Not surprising.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2021)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Rampage tied in the main demo with SD overall, and beat it during the half hour head to head. Roman segment equal/lower to that to the Bunny, and Cocaine Tony is going wild on Twitter... Love this day


The real numbers are out


Rampage won the demo, by alot

328k to 285k for the head to head

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2021)

lol fire prichard and laurinitis.



RAW is also having trouble. I didn't watch last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2021)

When people start to get overboard going to bat for AEW all you have to do is remind them that a year ago they were saying they didn’t need punk, and the people who were clamoring for AEW to sign him were outcasted by the mob. 

It’s also bittersweet that AEW took three years to get Punk. Had he debuted at the end of the debut show in DC, they could’ve been going head to head with Smackdown (on the real channel) by now. Although, Dynamite was much worse back then it’s impossible to know if Punk’s aura would’ve been ruined faster back then. As it stands now Punk is already off to a rough start, there’s a large contingent of normal fans that don’t want to watch him have competitive matches with jobbers over and over.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2021)

For me, it's hard to even think as AEW as close to WWE because that TBS move is coming.

The win the night but what happens long term? hard to be optimistic.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> For me, it's hard to even think as AEW as close to WWE because that TBS move is coming.
> 
> The win the night but what happens long term? hard to be optimistic.


It depends. I don’t see them drawing anyone who isn’t watching wrestling but there’s a good chance they can take some from WWE considering how bad everything else below Roman is. Overall though, it’s all up to WWE.

Vince has Roman, Montez Ford, and Rick Steiner. If Heyman is gifted the ability to create and protect all three of those guys, AEW would be dead overnight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> It depends. I don’t see them drawing anyone who isn’t watching wrestling but there’s a good chance they can take some from WWE considering how bad everything else below Roman is. Overall though, it’s all up to WWE.
> 
> Vince has Roman, Montez Ford, and Rick Steiner. If Heyman is gifted the ability to create and protect all three of those guys, AEW would be dead overnight.



Very true. They'll be fighting against a ceiling ;___;.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 19, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Very true. They'll be fighting against a ceiling ;___;.


Unfortunately so. We’ve already had a taste of what mainstream fans think when it came on after a NBA lead in. They massacred AEW on Twitter, and rightfully so. 

The only thing they have in their favor is it appears that Punk has Hogan level influence and is forcing them to sort their shit out. It was evident on the last dynamite because 90% of the show was a masterclass, until the elite hit the screen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2021)

Looking forward to wrestling tonight. I haven't watched RAW or NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 20, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Looking forward to wrestling tonight. I haven't watched RAW or NXT.


Just found out it’s on Saturday again, rip.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Just found out it’s on Saturday again, rip.



Fuck man .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 20, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Unfortunately so. We’ve already had a taste of what mainstream fans think when it came on after a NBA lead in. They massacred AEW on Twitter, and rightfully so.
> 
> The only thing they have in their favor is it appears that Punk has Hogan level influence and is forcing them to sort their shit out. It was evident on the last dynamite because 90% of the show was a masterclass, *until the elite hit the screen.*


What? Don't you like their beat downs? And it is the SUPER Elige now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2021)

What are these rumblings I'm hearing of AEW aligning themselves with Susan G Komen and Punk calling them out on twitter for it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 21, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What are these rumblings I'm hearing of AEW aligning themselves with Susan G Komen and Punk calling them out on twitter for it.


Yeah they cancelled that shit same day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yeah they cancelled that shit same day



Lol, did anybody in the PR department do any research on Punk's stance on that charity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2021)

Goldberg!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2021)

lmao how come lashley is eating so many defeats.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2021)

lol the Saudi show was botching Roman's theme not sure whether to put in his current theme or shield theme

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2021)

I skipped everything but the opening match and the ME. Even the opener was skipped through towards the end because it started to drag but it was cool to see how much the fans were into it. 


The ME was 10/10 as usual for Roman’s PPV matches during this run. That Saudi reaction for him was phenomenal as well, he’s over globally. I just want to see what they’re going to do with Paul because I think he’s more useful by roman’s side, even if they have to drag this storyline a bit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I skipped everything but the opening match and the ME. Even the opener was skipped through towards the end because it started to drag but it was cool to see how much the fans were into it.
> 
> 
> The ME was 10/10 as usual for Roman’s PPV matches during this run. That Saudi reaction for him was phenomenal as well, he’s over globally. I just want to see what they’re going to do with Paul because I think he’s more useful by roman’s side, even if they have to drag this storyline a bit.


The ending for the ME was shit though.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The ending for the ME was shit though.


The ending was an angle to continue the storyline, it’s fine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The ending was an angle to continue the storyline, it’s fine.


Shit ending is still a shit ending. No matter the reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shit ending is still a shit ending. No matter the reason.


It wasn’t shit by any means, it was a call back to their previous feud and made perfect sense. If you didn’t like it, that’s on you.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2021)

I didn't even know Crown Jewell was today. I saw like "GOLDBERG" in caps or something on Twitter and realized.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2021)

Allegedly his match was tolerable, I think he went 10minutes or so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 22, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> lmao how come lashley is eating so many defeats.


Vince already done with him again. These fools can't keep a strong heel for too long unless its The Nose or Roman.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Vince already done with him again. These fools can't keep a strong heel for too long unless its The Nose or Roman.


Corbin says hi. And the real reason Lashley is lost is because they don’t treat Saudi as cannon. Outside of the women’s and men’s title match, everything else is fodder.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The ending was an angle to continue the storyline, it’s fine.



From a story standpoint it seems they for now wanted

1 Clean(ish) win each (Summerslam for Roman, even if Braun was there.  Second Mania for Brock)
1 Dodgy win each (Saudi for Roman, was it Saudi when Brock "won" the steel cage match, yet Roman's feet were on the floor first?)

With one last match to be the out and out decider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 22, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> From a story standpoint it seems they for now wanted
> 
> 1 Clean(ish) win each (Summerslam for Roman, even if Braun was there.  Second Mania for Brock)
> 1 Dodgy win each (Saudi for Roman, was it Saudi when Brock "won" the steel cage match, yet Roman's feet were on the floor first?)
> ...


For sure, all you’re missing is they want to continue this Paul heyman storyline until WM.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 22, 2021)

It'll be a double betrayal in the end I bet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

That’s the best option, Paul turns but Roman has a contingency. Then next year we see how Paul’s disloyalty changes his relationship with the USO’s, culminating in Rock taking them from him leading into their WM match @WM38.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Vince already done with him again. These fools can't keep a strong heel for too long unless its The Nose or Roman.



I wondered if he told them he plans to leave soon or something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Hearing this didn't go down like it was suppose to.   Guessing this is why Andrade tweeted FU WWE.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Yea Charlotte was booked to look like a chump so she ad libbed the segment, Becky and her got into an argument back in gorilla afterwards and Charlotte was escorted out of the building by security. She immediately flew out to Orlando to be with Andrade.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2021)

I don’t get why Charlotte got mad. She gets superstar treatment every week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Well Dynamite on now.  Main event will be Cody vs Black but Dragon to open the show.  TIme to see if Dustin has something left in the tank.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Oh shit, Dustin did a top rope superplex on Dragon.   Heh, Danielson kicked out of the old school Curtain Call.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Charlotte is complaining she has shit booking?

WWE's overpushing of Charlotte is reason Becky is so over to begin with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok, that was a fun match to watch.  Dragon wins via submission but Dustin definitely has something in the tank to go.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Hearing that the Impact/AEW partnership they had going comes to an end after the PPV.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Da Man MJF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

MJF getting the "Shut the fuck up" chants.  Holy shit, the man is going to start a riot if he keeps going on..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Holy shit, he mention Luger.  Damn the man has no chill.  Sting had to have sign off on that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

"Gun violence and i*c*st."

DAMN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Well damn, MJF went for the jugular there. 

Women's qualifier match up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

What is it with these heel promos tonight, scortched earth on careers.  Baker went hard on Conte.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking at the bracket set up, the winner of this match takes on Statlander.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Hmm, Statlander vs Soho next round.   That's technically a toss up on who will win.  Same with who ever takes on Nyla as Deeb and Shida has beaten her.  I doubt anybody is getting pass Cargill or Rosa in their brackets but Statlander and Nyla are literal toss ups.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

So Bobby Fish kills a hippie in the ring.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

I get fish needs a tv win, but why not feed him someone who isn’t a complete unknown jobber. All the Indy fucks in the back that people like, and you have him squash a guy from dark?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Random Punk save.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Wait, the crowd didn't recognise Punk without his entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Random Punk save.


Punk said he wanted an opportunity to have matches with all of the best young talent in the world. Fish is only _checks notes_ 44.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

So are the going to turn Dante heel then with him being with Rush.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Well Archer using random fans as weapons.....oh well.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

If I’m TK I’m not putting Cutler on a “still to come” graphic. Just show Jungle Boy, they’re risking viewership with that move.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

There’s our monthly neck injury in AEW.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Well damn, looks like Archer is going to be out.  Hopefully it's not that bad but time to tell talent to cut down on certain high risk moves if they want to have a long career anywhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

A mild "Shut the fuck up" chant.  MJF took the majority of it earlier in the night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ethan stiffed tf out of Sammy lmao


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

I forgot Lack Swagger is still there.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Cody’s getting real heat now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

So does Cody get his win tonight, will Glock Anderson pull the trigger, will we care at the end.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

Cody's pyro puts Kevin Nash's to shame.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Now it's a damn handicap match as Black has to watch his back for the NIghtmare family for reasons.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Cody is going full heel here, Arn came out of the heel tunnel.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

They’re chanting get the glock lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Cody is going full heel here, Arn came out of the heel tunnel.



But....but...... Cody said he would retire first before going to the dark side.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 23, 2021)

I thought for sure Cody was about to do a pedigree.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

That pedigree tease, he knew exactly what the fuck he was doing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 23, 2021)

Thought Cody was going for the Pedigree.  The crowd would have erupted if he really did it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Honestly that was one of the worst dynamites I’ve ever seen, maybe it’s just because of the stark contrast to how great last week was, or maybe it was just the terrible card. If it wasn’t for the main event I couldn’t tell you what happened by the time I wake up tomorrow. 

Cody delivered though, I’m ok with him slow turning as long as he does in fact commit to a hard turn.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bryan just eviscerated Kingston on the mic, holy shit. Love how they get a quick live promo in during this Rhodes to the top shit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 24, 2021)

Well I got too drunk yesterday and forgot. Whoops.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2021)

Those boos when Cody went for Cross Rhodes.  When he hits the first one.  When he teases the second one.  And then that set up into the Tiger Driver 98, I legit thought he was going to do something else and so did the crowd.  I wish he did hit the Pedigree so the ring would be littered with shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Those boos when Cody went for Cross Rhodes.  When he hits the first one.  When he teases the second one.  And then that set up into the Tiger Driver 98, I legit thought he was going to do something else and so did the crowd.  I wish he did hit the Pedigree so the ring would be littered with shit.



Why did Cody win?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

AEW fans that are being so supportive of Charlotte are hypocrites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 25, 2021)

They should film the charlotte backstage drama. everything i'm hearing is more entertaining than what's one screen


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW fans that are being so supportive of Charlotte are hypocrites.



I dn't get it Doesn't she get like everything?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW fans that are being so supportive of Charlotte are hypocrites.





teddy said:


> They should film the charlotte backstage drama. everything i'm hearing is more entertaining than what's one screen


What is happening with her?


----------



## teddy (Oct 25, 2021)

You mean in general? cause if so there's a fair amount of reports coming out about her being a pain to work with, including today where sonya was allegedly ready to get into a fight with her backstage

it's been said before but I want to reiterate that i think there's legit resentment on her end over how over becky got compared to her, and I honestly think she'd rather be with andrade at this point lol


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

good riddance if Charlotte leaves. WWE’s insistence on pushing her as largely stifled the women’s division for years.

they have already gotten every possible match out of her at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2021)

Yeah she's the posterchild for why it's important to give people breaks. Overexposed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

Liv Morgan vs Carmella? Are you kidding???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 25, 2021)

Did Carmella get implants?

Too bad she still has a busted face

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

The lighting was bad for Carmella tonight. She usually looks better.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 25, 2021)

I meant Carmella is a butterface.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

I am looking forward to the Riddle/Orton feud.


----------



## teddy (Oct 25, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Did Carmella get implants?
> 
> Too bad she still has a busted face


Compensation


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I meant Carmella is a butterface.


With good lighting she can look alright lol.

she definitely did not have that tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 26, 2021)

teddy said:


> You mean in general? cause if so there's a fair amount of reports coming out about her being a pain to work with, including today where sonya was allegedly ready to get into a fight with her backstage
> 
> it's been said before but I want to reiterate that i think there's legit resentment on her end over how over becky got compared to her, and I honestly think she'd rather be with andrade at this point lol



Becky sucks ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2021)

I was busy fucking


what happened on raw. Worth watching?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

Didn't watch yesterday; I think I might only tune in for like the final hour.

But I'm here for the other shows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2021)

Try to watch some of the highlights from last night, legit couldn't get into it.  Welp Vince finally did it, after over 25 years of being a fan he's made the product so mundane for me it's not even worth as background noise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah I wonder why he picked listening to Prichard or Triple H. I also wonder if Michaels had something to do with it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2021)

Currently watching Dark, Fuego has a tag partner.  Put all the make up you want to cover those tatoos, Cody, you are not foolling anyone.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2021)

Toxic Attraction won the belts.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Toxic Attraction won the belts.


Lara Croft Mandy must've gotten a power boost or maybe Vince is more attracted to her as a brunette.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2021)

It was the right move to go with Mandy.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2021)

Yea I was wondering if she'd ever get a singles belt.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2021)

Bron Breakker time.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2021)

The only future star from current nxt


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2021)

The Uso brother maybe.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The Uso brother maybe.


oh shit is he finally in wwe?!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2021)

Hearing reasons for MSK getting booed was because of what one of them said about Izzy taking a bump in a negative light when she was at an independent show.  Turns out she and her father have a lot of friends in the NxT crowd and that's the reason for the boos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2021)

Remember this tag team name 2 Fast 2 Feugo, they about to rise up the ranks of jobberdom to be a force to be reckon with.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was the right move to go with Mandy.



Mandy is more serviceable than Becky

At least on the face and body value

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Ring of Honor may be shutting down

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2021)

That sucks for ROH. 

I don't want Jay Lethal anywhere near WWE.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2021)

I went to a show once. Not my thing. But a lot of people will be out of work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Dynamite is on.  So Punk vs Fish to start off the night.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

I like the pants but does Punk only have one set? He should be changing the color scheme frequently if he’s only wrestling once or twice a month.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I went to a show once. Not my thing. But a lot of people will be out of work.


How recent was it, and who was the ME if you remember?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

This match is exceptional

Its a perfect example of story telling


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Even though it would be retarded to put fish over punk, it feels like or could happen if it was just 2 random guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Punk wins but Fish made him work for it.  Crowd was into it.


----------



## teddy (Oct 27, 2021)

Royally sucks what's happening with roh


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> This match is exceptional
> 
> Its a perfect example of story telling


Props to punk for trying that bridge right into the GTS spot, even if though he fumbled the initial attempt for the GTS it was fine because of the leg work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Hmm, so Black still going to feud with Cody then or has he moved on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

teddy said:


> Royally sucks what's happening with roh


Theres about to be alot of new faces on tv


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, so Black still going to feud with Cody then or has he moved on.


Black and Miro are gonna clash sooner of later


But word on the street is cody is done for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Black and Miro are gonna clash sooner of later
> 
> 
> But word on the street is cody is done for now


That's cool, I wonder how 2 Fast 2 Fuego will be doing.

MJF out now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

MJF channeling early 00s Bubba Ray Dudley _chefs kiss_


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 27, 2021)

"Your accents are disgusting."

Damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Hmm, so going from this MJF will be chasing for gold after his progra with D'arby.  And MJF is incitng the crowd.


----------



## teddy (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Black and Miro are gonna clash sooner of later
> 
> 
> But word on the street is cody is done for now


Good. can't get over how cody's shit exists within this weird sphere outside of everything else


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Brody King needs to link up with Black in AEW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Umm, not going lie, not looking forward to an Abadon match.  Woman's gone with a Luna Vachoun hairdo but she still does that zombie stuff where she snaps her neck into place after taking some damage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

That was a fun match to watch.  Sammy wins but I think he's shorten his career a bit.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm, not going lie, not looking forward to an Abadon match.  Woman's gone with a Luna Vachoun hairdo but she still does that zombie stuff where she snaps her neck into place after taking some damage.


I for one am she's thiccccccccc


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Bryan’s promo is so fucking good, he perfected it with the planet champion “a cow id like to call daisy” promo, and since then he’s been using that same cadence and it’s great every time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Legend said:


> I for one am she's thiccccccccc


Is she though? I know she’s chunky in the stomach but I don’t remember her having an ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Deeb finally got better music

Shits a banger


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

So Deeb has taken the monkier of Melinko.   Rematch time between Deeb and Shida.  Coin flip on who wins this one as the winner takes on Nyla next round.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Is she though? I know she’s chunky in the stomach but I don’t remember her having an ass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Deeb finally got better music
> 
> Shits a banger


They have gotten better with themes lately


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Interesting, crowd in a dueling chan with "Let's go Shida" "Let's go Deeb"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Tony: Shidas going over so she can advance in the tourney

Deeb: Are you sure about that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

That was a fun match with Shida winning.  Crowd was into it but looks like now Shida might be heading into her match with Nyla with a handicap. 

Also liking Deeb's new attitude.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> That was a fun match with Shida winning.  Crowd was into it but looks like now Shida might be heading into her match with Nyla with a handicap.
> 
> Also liking Deeb's new attitude.


Yeah we need more strong female heels. 

Britt is a tweener, Nyla and Jade are Heels.

Big Swole needs some tv time, she's soo underrated. I loved her feud with Britt, that first elevated Britt.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Legend said:


>


You’ve done the research, thanks brother!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Need a gif of MOX shoving that fan


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> You’ve done the research, thanks brother!


Anytime , I know my thicc ladies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Mox is inching closer and closer to the heel side of the Tweener spectrum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Well shit, Mox just savaged the poor guy.   And 10 wrestled in his old mask instead of his new.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Cody has Jordan’s on, in AEW that makes you a heel if you’re name isn’t Phil.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Das alot of boos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Holy shit, the reaction.


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Cody is turning into mid 2010s Cena


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Cody has to hit the pedigree and get the belt, his time is now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

Please if Cody would have hit the Pedigree the crowd would have covered the ring in trash. 

Cody so hated he''s having to ride coat tails for cheers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

"Will not turn"....... bitch you having to wear a Lucha mask and body makeup to get cheers as you team with Fugeo.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Who the fuck is this manager with the Joel Gertner neck brace gimmick?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Please if Cody would have hit the Pedigree the crowd would have covered the ring in trash.
> 
> Cody so hated he''s having to ride coat tails for cheers.


It would be refreshing to actually see a hated heel on AEW, outside of the Cornette parody.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Bro i swear to god, if we get black vs pac

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

What the fuck am I watching.  Ghostbusters vs the Sony Buddies...... what.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bro i swear to god, if we get black vs pac


I was thinking tag match first before the eventual singles between the respective parties.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

I swear Punk told Conman to keep the bucks in a bubble, I like that the goofy shit is in its own universe on the show. Incoming 4.75 stars from Dave.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

We all know Page is coming out for the save, let’s just get this over with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2021)

So Page was the Stay Puff.  Crowd really behind the guy, damn.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

That was terrible

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

It was fun


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Two weeks ago they had the best dynamite of all time, last week they flopped and this week they went goofy. They’re booking against a mainstream audience again, and it’s really disappointing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 27, 2021)

Super saiyan Hangman


Evil dies tonight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2021)

Wrestling can be gruesome, technical, or goofy and fun. Its something for everyone.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Legend said:


> Wrestling can be gruesome, technical, or goofy and fun. Its something for everyone.


It’s something for every hardcore fan. If you’re truly rooting for AEW then you want them to be as mainstream acceptable as possible. You should want the Indy shit to be relegated to dark, and the stars on Dynamite and Rampage.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> How recent was it, and who was the ME if you remember?


It was like 2017-2020 range. The Young Bucks wrestled a ladder match against some people.

The main event I am not sure.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Evil dies tonight


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was like 2017-2020 range. The Young Bucks wrestled a ladder match against some people.
> 
> The main event I am not sure.


Ahh, I can see why it left a bad taste in your mouth. I’m not sure if they were on the west coast at the time but 04-06(ish) ROH would’ve made you a fan. Nigel McGinnis I’d probably the best wrestler I’ve ever seen live. And Somoa Joe was also a true draw around that time.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 28, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was like 2017-2020 range. The Young Bucks wrestled a ladder match against some people.
> 
> The main event I am not sure.


Ahh so you seen ROH at its worst

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2021)

Guess who missed AEW. Jesus man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 28, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Guess who missed AEW. Jesus man.


Ironic because I wouldn’t recommend anyone watch the last 20 mins without having a few drinks beforehand.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ironic because I wouldn’t recommend anyone watch the last 20 mins without having a few drinks beforehand.



haha beer next time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2021)

Why are Men of the Year losing matches?


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 29, 2021)

Sucks about ROH. but I remember reading for years that Sinclair would always just barely do the bare minimum for them. They never even got a national TV deal.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2021)

This article seems to state that the talent leaving to AEW made that happen: 

I mean if I were WWE, I would intervene to help. Buy a steak of the company and use them as ground zero to find good talent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2021)

AEW has consolidated all of the non-wwe fans. They may even put impact out of business tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2021)

The times I was regularly watching ROH was during the Summer of Punk, Kevin Steen's title reign and Jay Lethal's reign as the undisputed ROH champion.

Sucks on what's happened to ROH.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW has consolidated all of the non-wwe fans. They may even put impact out of business tbh.



Yeah I wonder what WWE will do. I would buy their brands lol. They can run shows on their network, maybe with people other than Prichard  .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2021)

Charlotte is getting huge heat, the Thanos outfit is perfect.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2021)

The Men of the year need to win every match against the chumps they are feuding with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2021)

So Dragon vs Kingston to open up Rampage.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2021)

JUST LOOK AT DANIELSON's CHEST.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2021)

The Dragon/Kingston match was fun though Bryan's chest will be feeling it.  Looks like Kingston will be taking on Punk soon.  Really liked the Dante/Sydel match.  

Now for dumbness with ......... this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2021)

The fuck, the table will not break.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 29, 2021)

That was a clusterfuck of a match, fun though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 29, 2021)

I was too busy looking at Abandon's ass the entire match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 30, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> I was too busy looking at Abandon's ass the entire match.


For real. her ass still be moving when she's laid out


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2021)

Push her

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2021)

Do you guys know why Matt Riddle is doing better than Ricochet in WWE? It’s because he is better. He is more talented. That’s it. Guys like AJ Styles and Riddle can come in to WWE and will get used because they are better. No handouts in that company.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 31, 2021)

When people complain about how ricochet is being used I assume they’re in the embarrassing demo of wrestling fans. 

Ricochet is best suited for a proper cruiser weight division as a mid level face with the potential to be a transitional champion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2021)

Just watched two matches that I missed. Bryan had a fun match with Kingston, though I'd like to stop seeing Kingston lose lol:


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Do you guys know why Matt Riddle is doing better than Ricochet in WWE? It’s because he is better. He is more talented. That’s it. Guys like AJ Styles and Riddle can come in to WWE and will get used because they are better. No handouts in that company.


I've always said Ricochet needs a personality transplant. 
Dude is bland as hotdog water.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 1, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Just watched two matches that I missed. Bryan had a fun match with Kingston, though I'd like to stop seeing Kingston lose lol:


Kingston is rocky in rocky 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 1, 2021)

Becky allowed to cheat in front of the ref apparently


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2021)

They are still calling this guy tbar huh?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2021)

Seth Rollins is the sleaziest character in the history of wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2021)

WWE stealing gimmicks from Simon Miller now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 2, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Becky allowed to cheat in front of the ref apparently


They’re stealing AEWs gimmick!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2021)

Yeah I think they copied the storyline where DB wrestled and then there was disqualification or something at the beginning of the show. They ran the exact same segment the following week.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2021)

Mox has gone into rehabilitation for alcohol addiction.  That's sucky I hope he can get the help he needs for himself, Renee and their child.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

Seems like MOX did some self reflecting during the process of “writing” his book.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

He also ripped WWE creative:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 3, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Mox has gone into rehabilitation for alcohol addiction.  That's sucky I hope he can get the help he needs for himself, Renee and their child.


Thats just the public story

Its actually for coke

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Thats just the public story
> 
> Its actually for coke


This makes a lot of sense actually, for a guy who doesn’t seem very social he’s been long winded and oftentimes rambling during interviews and in those excerpts from his books.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

@lolRaiden Get your butt on that couch, it’s Wednesday night….


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

So with Mox out for rehab,  what's the audible for the Cassidy match then?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So with Mox out for rehab,  what's the audible for the Cassidy match then?


Hope its Miro

Hobbs also acceptable


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> @lolRaiden Get your butt on that couch, it’s Wednesday night….



Finally  remembered after all this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Hmm, so Omega vs Angels to open up tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Fun fact, it was Angels's try out match with Omega that got him his job in AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

Pretty good match. The last few moments felt a little like a burial though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Fun match.  Hangman out for the save though Angels held his own in that match until the end.  Interesting to see Omega win with the V Trigger knee instead of his finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks like poor Orange is going to get squeezed.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m surprised they put Kingston in a storyline with CM Punk tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Interesting Punk promo.  

More interesting Miro promo, looks like MIro puts his faith more into his double jointed wife than God.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Finally  remembered after all this time.


Probably not the best week to remember but it’s something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok, faces over the heels using heel tactics.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

This Aerostar guy should be wrestling in Tijuana bars, he is a walking botch.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

I completely forgot about Nyla, where the fuck has she been?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I completely forgot about Nyla, where the fuck has she been?


Dark and Dark Elevation teaming up with Emi Sakura.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This Aerostar guy should be wrestling in Tijuana bars, he is a walking botch.


Come on man, Sin Cara deserves a second chance.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

Dan Lambert is getting selected isn’t he?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

These guys can't talk? They should be practicing on dark.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

I know what Jericho wants to say lmao


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

Lol wtf!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2021)

Sign Paige to a long term contract.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Well Inner Circle vs America Top Team at Full Gear brought to you by Brazzers.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sign Paige to a long term contract.


She would instantly be the hottest woman in wrestling, and depending on her wrestling knowledge she’d probably be better than most of the roster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2021)

Hayter has to win this match or aew does not know what they are doing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Sling cut out so who won the match?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sling cut out so who won the match?


Hayter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Hmm, D'arby got the better of MJF tonight.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

100% sure Darby directed that segment, that camera angle has his name written all over it and it was pretty damn cool tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2021)

Almas thinks he is Black Mask or something?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

So Andrade going up agains the biggest heel in the company.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Fun match but damn crowd needs to pick a side and stick with it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

This crowd is terrible, fuck whatever city they’re in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 3, 2021)

They’re jobbing Miro out in 7 mins, aren’t they?

E: thank god


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 3, 2021)

Miro vs Danielson.

Yes please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Miro vs Danielson.
> 
> Yes please.


That should be a good match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Cassidy got a bit of offense in but Miro wins in the end which was the right outcome.  Dragon vs Fallen Redeemer should be a good match.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2021)

Good outcome because I think a loss would have screwed Miro over. Honestly that’s what I expected them to do  .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2021)

Just found out one of the luchas that FTR faced was Kalisto.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2021)

The guy in charge of WWE's creative material has been released: 

You know, I am not really surprised in total honesty. I think the presentation of all three show is off.

Miro was added at the last minute:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> The guy in charge of WWE's creative material has been released:
> 
> You know, I am not really surprised in total honesty. I think the presentation of all three show is off.
> 
> Miro was added at the last minute:


I felt like Miro was the obvious choice


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm glad that they put him in. Great additional practice. He did a good job with that video package.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Those dynamite numbers are alarming. I don’t care what anyone says.

and the wwe releases feature some surprises. Wow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Some of the main cuts:

Keith lee
Karrion Kross
Mia yim
Ember moon
Nia jax
Eva marie
Taya Valkyrie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Some of the main cuts:
> 
> Keith lee
> Karrion Kross
> ...



Well shit, WWE corperate grinding that ax.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Honestly Nia is the most surprising. I thought she was untouchable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2021)

Hearing B-Fab of Hit Row was also part of the release.  Wasn't she just brought up to the main roster as of recent........wow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

You know what I think cost B-Fab? She just had her first match on nxt tv. And it wasn’t very good. As a wrestler, she needed a lot of work. And her act was ready for the main roster.

so wwe decided it was time for her to go. That simple.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Those dynamite numbers are alarming. I don’t care what anyone says.
> 
> and the wwe releases feature some surprises. Wow.


its on at 5 pm instead of 8pm west coast now
who the fuck is home at 5pm?


Also Holy shit these cuts. Tbh I agree with most of them but Monet, Bfab, Yim and Lee


thank got Jax is finally done


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> You know what I think cost B-Fab? She just had her first match on nxt tv. And it wasn’t very good. As a wrestler, she needed a lot of work. And her act was ready for the main roster.
> 
> so wwe decided it was time for her to go. That simple.


That was the entire point of having her in developmental


How you gonna have someone in developmental for literally 1 match then call them up and expect anything but green


She didnt even have a indy career


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

omfg lmao

Davey boy smith got cut. They were begging this ^ (use bro) to come back and he didnt even get on tv

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Monet too old. Guarantee you that was what they decided.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

I have been practicing my “you’re fired” voice.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Monet too old. Guarantee you that was what they decided.


Probably. Shes a finished packaged though she can go anywhere. Not too concerned for her future


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Keep in mind ROH doors are closed. There really are not as many destinations as there were two years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> omfg lmao
> 
> Davey boy smith got cut. They were begging this ^ (use bro) to come back and he didnt even get on tv


Yeah I remember that.  Shit that's low for this company.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

I am still surprised nxt uk has not made any major cuts. My guess is that the contracts the talent are on over there are advantageous to wwe.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am still surprised nxt uk has not made any major cuts. My guess is that the contracts the talent are on over there are advantageous to wwe.


The governement pays 80% of nxt uk's salary


the entire roster probably costs wwe 60k a year

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Probably. Shes a finished packaged though she can go anywhere. Not too concerned for her future


She'll probably be back at Impact.  Storyline wise, she was sent up the river to either Jacksonville or New York to serve out her sentence for an attempted murder on the show.  Probably back because of parole.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> She'll probably be back at Impact.  Storyline wise, she was sent up the river to either Jacksonville or New York to serve out her sentence for an attempted murder on the show.  Probably back because of parole.


Lmao

Comes back to wrestle in a prison jumpsuit


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Keith Lee is probably the only person AEW should sign.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Props to Zelina Vega. They definitely value her a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

I feel like Dakota Kai probably barely survived. Aliyah too. They had audition matches for the main roster and never debuted.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2021)

I wonder if Triple H was blindsided again.  Over half of the people booted were his boys and girls.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2021)

Was HHH on the call today? What has he been up to?

(Last I heard he had a health scare.)


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Was HHH on the call today? What has he been up to?
> 
> (Last I heard he had a health scare.)



Saw this a few minutes ago which had a small chuckle after what happened today


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2021)

Lol that’s why they should have tricked in people coming back, instead of doing it all at once.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Dear God these cuts......and what I only mean is Keith Lee, Mia Yim, and Karrion Kross. 


Looks like WWE 2k22 is going to be delayed again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dear God these cuts......and what I only mean is Keith Lee, Mia Yim, and Karrion Kross.
> 
> 
> Looks like WWE 2k22 is going to be delayed again.



WWE 2k22 men's roster
Roman
Seth
Brock
New Day (including Big E)
Drew
Usos

Women
4 horsewomen.
Shayna
Bianca

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 5, 2021)

I guess Nia Snack's hole was not good enough to keep her job.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2021)

The Nia release really surprises me as I thought being related to Dwayne provided job protection.  But then again I'm thinking his name power only has that much pull and the Uso's drinking problems drained that good will.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

Some people are saying bfab got cut for being anti vax

along with cross scarlett and eva marie


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm so fucking happy I wont see Nia Fat in a WWE ring again!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2021)

Nia will not pop up in the indies. There is no chance of that.

her wrestling career is over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2021)

Nia will probably go back to modeling.  If I recall, wasn't she a model before she was recruited to be a wrestler at first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2021)

If I were to guess Kross, Lee, and their spouses will probably end up at AEW when their non competes are up, hoping Ember Moon is picked up to bolster AEW's women's roster as well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Nia will not pop up in the indies. There is no chance of that.
> 
> her wrestling career is over.


Thank God for it too


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Some people are saying bfab got cut for being anti vax
> 
> along with cross scarlett and eva marie


But then what about Sasha Banks?


Or has she gotten vaccinated?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I were to guess Kross, Lee, and their spouses will probably end up at AEW when their non competes are up, hoping Ember Moon is picked up to bolster AEW's women's roster as well.


Nah kross and scarlett wont ever be in aew


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But then what about Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> Or has she gotten vaccinated?


She got the jab under protest when she saw that saudi check


Funny how it money changes minds

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nia will probably go back to modeling.  If I recall, wasn't she a model before she was recruited to be a wrestler at first.


She was fine as fuck too. I saw the pics and she never lost the beauty from her face.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2021)

Quick question but how is HHH doing?  Aren't some of the names released are people he brought in to NXT.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question but how is HHH doing?  Aren't some of the names released are people he brought in to NXT.


Hes probably at home crying into a $600 pillow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2021)

I also think people are undervaluing how much wwe is destroying aew from a financial standpoint. Cash flow in a business is so fucking important. The television contract is better. Peacock. Saudi Arabia. And now they are trying to run lean. This is not the competition you guys think it is. WWE is way ahead right now. AEW needs a much better television contract; they need to negotiate hard when that comes up!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I also think people are undervaluing how much wwe is destroying aew from a financial standpoint. Cash flow in a business is so fucking important. The television contract is better. Peacock. Saudi Arabia. And now they are trying to run lean. This is not the competition you guys think it is. WWE is way ahead right now. AEW needs a much better television contract; they need to negotiate hard when that comes up!


They destroyed the projected metrics for dynamites, it was only supposed to average 450k viewers

so when that contracts up they should be able to demand a substantial pay raise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2021)

Hopefully for them they aren’t locked into this for 3-5 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nia will probably go back to modeling.  If I recall, wasn't she a model before she was recruited to be a wrestler at first.



Yup and she was actually making decent money as a plus-sized model.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Some of the main cuts:
> 
> Keith lee
> Karrion Kross
> ...



feel bad man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 5, 2021)

People complaining about E's purges but ignore the fact that E has been an over-bloated mess for years. Would be even better to trim down the belts now. No wrestling company needs more than 5 belts in total: Main event, mid card, low card, tag titles, and women's title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2021)

use survivor series as belt unifiers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 6, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> People complaining about E's purges but ignore the fact that E has been an over-bloated mess for years. Would be even better to trim down the belts now. No wrestling company needs more than 5 belts in total: Main event, mid card, low card, tag titles, and women's title.


Honestly I agree. I remember when people were wondering if the nose was pulling a vince by signing all the indie talent he did, and looking at the list of talent let go this year you could straight up kickstart another promotion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> If I were to guess Kross, Lee, and their spouses will probably end up at AEW when their non competes are up, hoping Ember Moon is picked up to bolster AEW's women's roster as well.


Kross will be jobbing to midgets on dark and elevation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2021)

teddy said:


> Honestly I agree. I remember when people were wondering if the nose was pulling a vince by signing all the indie talent he did, and looking at the list of talent let go this year you could straight up kickstart another promotion



Hell. You can even kickstart 2. 

There were many good talents released, but the only real star was Bray, who has been crap for years. People are reacting with feelings instead of logic here. If I was running WWE, I'd release even more, unify the belts, make Raw 2 hours again, and unify the roster (except for NXT), purge NXT's title and make NXT wrestler's main goal to be Promotion to the main roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh and only because I love Zayn so much, I'd make him top heel along with Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2021)

My issue is that the storylines aren't too good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Nia will probably go back to modeling.  If I recall, wasn't she a model before she was recruited to be a wrestler at first.


Was she already a big bertha back then or was she a plus size model?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 6, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Was she already a big bertha back then or was she a plus size model?


She’s probably always been big, I know every time I seen a quote from her about her modeling career she made sure to emphasize how important it was for her to represent plus sized women.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 6, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Was she already a big bertha back then or was she a plus size model?


Shes gained like 70 lbs in 7 years


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2021)

Looks like Rampage is having issues: 

They might have to move off of Friday night. Maybe Sunday? lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2021)

When I saw Toni Storm in pants. I kind of gave up on her.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2021)

It proved wwe doesn’t “get” her to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 7, 2021)

wwe hates ass meat unless its men showing it off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> People complaining about E's purges but ignore the fact that E has been an over-bloated mess for years. Would be even better to trim down the belts now. No wrestling company needs more than 5 belts in total: Main event, mid card, low card, tag titles, and women's title.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hell. You can even kickstart 2.
> 
> There were many good talents released, but the only real star was Bray, who has been crap for years. People are reacting with feelings instead of logic here. If I was running WWE, I'd release even more, unify the belts, make Raw 2 hours again, and unify the roster (except for NXT), purge NXT's title and make NXT wrestler's main goal to be Promotion to the main roster.


I just felt like out of all released, Keith Lee could have been next man up. Karrion Kross could have been serviceable. A d Mia Yim could have done something. But you are right....we have been saying it was bloated. I am not sad about the majority of the releases.....just those 3, Bray, and hell even Braun.


lolRaiden said:


> My issue is that the storylines aren't too good!


Word.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> wwe hates ass meat unless its men showing it off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 7, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> wwe hates ass meat unless its men showing it off.


Covering naomi is testament to that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Looks like Rampage is having issues:
> 
> They might have to move off of Friday night. Maybe Sunday? lol.



WTF. Been a while since I saw a Smackdown. but why are those numbers good?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 7, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Covering naomi is testament to that


Ehh, her finish is using her ass, she comes out twerking, she always wears gear that while is a bit covering, still showcases her ass. Her entire gimmick is being a chick with a fat ass and bright clothes, so I’d have to disagree there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 7, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> wwe hates ass meat unless its men showing it off.



Well they did release her though fucking Impact isn't doing her better.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2021)

lol interesting that Khan says among the cuts, there's always a "few interesting ones:"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> lol interesting that Khan says among the cuts, there's always a "few interesting ones:"


I'm guessing he's eyeing Moon, Lee, and Kross.  The Lucha House Party might be brought in for a night since Bryan has stated he wanted to face one of them in the ring but never got the oppertunity back at WWE.  Impact might make a play for some as Mickie James may want Moon in the women's divison though I doubt Kross might want to go back as his exit the company the first time was a bit problematic if I recall.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

AEW is doing all the things that made WWE decline. To many shows. Bloated roster. No good storyline. Trash women's division. And their HHH is not even at least entertaining as HHH was. Kenny has no charisma.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah the amount of steam Dynamite has lost is disturbing.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2021)

No clue what they can do to stop that though. the only thing i can think of is finding another day.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

The CM Punk and Daniel Bryan boost has evaporated.

I still think wrestling goes as wwe goes. If wwe was a hot product right now. AEW ratings would be a lot higher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2021)

Certainly doesn't help that they have Bryan wrestling every week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

Lashley has to sell punches from Dominik? Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

Damn. WWE hit Aaron Rodgers hard.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

Becky Lynch on commentary. Man. WWE really hates us huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2021)

The women’s fatal 5 way has been abysmal.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2021)

Here we go, WWE biggest release of the last 20 years

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

T


Nemesis said:


> Here we go, WWE biggest release of the last 20 years


The winner of the 2004 Royal Rumble!?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> T
> 
> The winner of the 2004 Royal Rumble!?



Don't forget multiple time wwf/e, wcw, tna, Roh and other world championship winner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Don't forget multiple time wwf/e, wcw, tna, Roh and other world championship winner.






Truly a legend. Hall of fame when?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2021)

I thought Jon Moxley died wtf


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2021)

What are they doing with the tv title: 

They realize that you can have a legitimate television title right?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 9, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I'm guessing he's eyeing Moon, Lee, and Kross.  The Lucha House Party might be brought in for a night since Bryan has stated he wanted to face one of them in the ring but never got the oppertunity back at WWE.  Impact might make a play for some as Mickie James may want Moon in the women's divison though I doubt Kross might want to go back as his exit the company the first time was a bit problematic if I recall.


Lee moon and yim

and thats assuming taya goes back to impact, and i dont see why she wouldnt she was booked at the top of the card


Kross and scarlett are neo nazis they will never be in aew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2021)

Adam Cole and Daniel Bryan were debuted at all out so that people had the best experience possible.

And he also basically admits hes planning to sing people who were cut. Idk.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2021)

Currently watching Dark and catching up with Elevation....... one question but what was Emilo Estevas doing in the ring against Hobbs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2021)

2 Fast 2 Fugeo rehashing the Blue Blazer gimmick.  Fugeo 2 now Preston Vance from Dark Order, can't wait til next time when it's Hobbs under the mask.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2021)

What is it with the allure of Lulu Pencil that commentary have with her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 9, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> What is it with the allure of Lulu Pencil that commentary have with her.


Its interesting to see a untrained reporter train to be a wrestler in real time


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2021)

Can’t complain about how women are being featured on nxt this week.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 9, 2021)

Elektra Lopez. Two matches. First girl she wrestled just got fired. Second match and she almost killed the girl.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Elektra Lopez. Two matches. First girl she wrestled just got fired. Second match and she almost killed the girl.


Needed a nia replacement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Needed a nia replacement


I think DouDrop is the Nia replacement.

Oh, I get it. Because she is dangerous. Oops lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

lmao I did not expect Bryan to be this active.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> lmao I did not expect Bryan to be this active.


"I need to wrestle less"
> actually wrestles every show like a boss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

lmao it shocked me that he just stomped dude in the face.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I need to wrestle less"
> > actually wrestles every show like a boss



Yeah I guess that was bs. lol he had me convinced.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Destroy the inner circle!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2021)

Let’s go America’s top team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Lambert is the top heel in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Let’s go America’s top team!


Legit enjoyed that segment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

lol this white claw might be hitting me. My first thought was "cheeks"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Doubt this will be good. Rebel is not a good wrestler. She is one of the worst.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Sloppy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> lol this white claw might be hitting me. My first thought was "cheeks"


Rosa can get the D

E: Hayter too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

They need to give Hayter more depth. Explain her motives. Is Britt paying her? Is she here for tv time? I want them to put in some effort to answer these questions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Just got back in.  Saw the end of the multi women tag, so guessing Conti will not be winning the belt by getting the win tonihgt.

Currently watching Bowens vs Jungle Boy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Why did Fish attack Jungle Boy, there is  no beef there........oh well.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Did Jungle Boy just lose? I got up from the tv.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2021)

I think the storyline was setup with the intention of having Hangman kick out of the OWA, but seeing as Hangman lost a ton of steam, he shouldn’t be the one to do it. I’d save that for Bryan.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

This is a very interesting mini feud between Kingston and CM Punk lmao.

Kingston is really good at getting the crowd on his side though...better as a face.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Did Jungle Boy just lose? I got up from the tv.


Against Bowen, he won.  Just got beat up by Bobby Fish at the end of the match.  Going from the skit, they are playing off the history of FIsh and Cole being in the Undisputed Era while they were in NXT.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2021)

Wardlow is over, get him more matches on tv and way from YouTube.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Matt out of place on the show I think.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Everyone in AEW is in a faction. The Hardy group is one I would disband.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Hardy and Cassidy still feuding?   Thought it ended a few weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Blade Runner Black Lotus huh?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Blade Runner Black Lotus huh?


Collaboration between Adult Swim (Toonami) and Crunchyroll.  But it's CGI, I thought they were doing the full anime experience from the extras from the sequel film.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Who the fuck are these jobbers? This belongs on Dark.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

When was Leo Rush's last match by the way?   Wondering if he didn't allow for ring rust to happen.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Casual fans will change the channel during a match like this.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Who the fuck are these jobbers? This belongs on Dark.



Yeah I was just thinking that. Not sure if this should be on the main show.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

This would be a great time to use someone like Matt..when no one else on the program has a name. No point in booking like 10 people for five minutes and then having a match with people who the crowd doesn't know.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

So this is what Lashley's mouth can do.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Lio’s partner needs facial hair or something. Too vanilla.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Well you can't blame AEW that much for trying to introduce newer talent.  Though they are pushing Dante I do feel bad for his brother who is out with injury.  What will happen to  him when he comes back if Dante is getting most of the attention.  

Also enjoyed what I saw from Rush in the ring, hopefully he keeps his ego in check so he can stay a bit longer in a company.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well you can't blame AEW that much for trying to introduce newer talent.  Though they are pushing Dante I do feel bad for his brother who is out with injury.  What will happen to  him when he comes back if Dante is getting most of the attention.
> 
> Also enjoyed what I saw from Rush in the ring, hopefully he keeps his ego in check so he can stay a bit longer in a company.



Yeah that's what I figured. They tried to help these guys out. But it's risky.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Neville is one that did better in wwe than AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Hmm seems to be some real blood on the floor.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Yeah that's what I figured. They tried to help these guys out. But it's risky.



Nah, if you wanted risky AEW would have brought up 2 Fast 2 Fuego in the tag team division.   It's starting to look like Fuego 2 is the new Blue Blazer as he's being play by a different wrestler.  First is was Cody one week, then this week it was Preston 10 Vance.  Waiting for the day til Will Hobbs dons the mask.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

The crowd is low iq. They do the same chants every match. They don’t let anything breathe. They try to justify the existence of AEW with their cheers in literally every match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Good match. But it is a meaningless throwaway match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Shut up Cody.  No one likes you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Great opportunity for Miro to get exposure by wrestling DB. Very cool.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Shut up Cody.  No one likes you.


Well he did have to put on a lucha mask to get cheered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Great opportunity for Miro to get exposure by wrestling DB. Very cool.


Bryan is the best in the company.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

Omega/Page contract signing means I am out. No thanks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

Hearing House of Black will be a new faction for AEW.  That makes how many factions in the company?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

I wonder who will win this match. Kind of tired of Omega as the champion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

lol what the hell.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2021)

So Callis is back.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 10, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Lio’s partner needs facial hair or something. Too vanilla.


I thought that at first, but his aerobatics are so damn good, think early Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing House of Black will be a new faction for AEW.  That makes how many factions in the company?


everyone has to be in a faction or have a tag partner. let's see how long Punk can avoid it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2021)

Overall thoughts:

The show went pretty cold in some parts. But there were other really good highlights (Daniel Bryan's match).
Need to figure out how to better use Hardy and Neville.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Overall thoughts:
> 
> The show went pretty cold in some parts. But there were other really good highlights (Daniel Bryan's match).
> Need to figure out how to better use Hardy and Neville.


I think Matt is just waiting for Jeff to finish out his contract with WWE so they can do one last run as the Hardy Boyz before calling it a career.   To be honest, I thought his Broken gimmick worked well when Matt was with his brother to play off his bat shit insane anttics.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think Matt is just waiting for Jeff to finish out his contract with WWE so they can do one last run as the Hardy Boyz before calling it a career.   To be honest, I thought his Broken gimmick worked well when Matt was with his brother to play off his bat shit insane anttics.



One last run as the Hardy Boyz in WWE or AEW? lol they should do their last run in WWE tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2021)

I think Jeff is a guy that can’t be too bitter about how he has been treated by wwe.

one of the few

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2021)

So this thing with Windham, is the stuff he filmling an actual film or vinyets for either AEW or Impact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2021)

Adding:

What's this proble with UpUpDownDown on Youtube that deals with Xavier Woods and the WWE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think Jeff is a guy that can’t be too bitter about how he has been treated by wwe.
> 
> one of the few


He left becuase he had no storylines and was losing in 3 mins matches


Why would he go back? Even if his shit doesnt make sense rn hes obviously having a blast doing it


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2021)

I am talking about Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bryan is the best in the company.


Well with Punk being the only competition it was not really hard....


PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing House of Black will be a new faction for AEW.  That makes how many factions in the company?


10


lolRaiden said:


> I wonder who will win this match. Kind of tired of Omega as the champion.


He was a bad champ......from the get go.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well with Punk being the only competition it was not really hard....
> 
> 10
> 
> He was a bad champ......from the get go.



I hear you. I agree that it's time for someone different.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 11, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> I hear you. I agree that it's time for someone different.



Well I'm guessing at the PPV they are going to give the belt to Hangman as a climax to a long term storyline, though does that mean that Bryan or Miro will be the first to go after the main title after their match or is MJF finally getting his chance.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm guessing at the PPV they are going to give the belt to Hangman as a climax to a long term storyline, though does that mean that Bryan or Miro will be the first to go after the main title after their match or is MJF finally getting his chance.



Yeah I was thinking they might switch belts also because they have a lot of heels that they can put into programs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> everyone has to be in a faction or have a tag partner. let's see how long Punk can avoid it.


Punk has already Expressed that he wants to tag with Bryan in the near future.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2021)

At least he is picking right I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He was a bad champ......from the get go.


Terrible champion. When Hangman gets the title he’s going to have to start from scratch. Say what you will about MOX but he was an improvement over Jericho, and he tried to make himself look believable, even though it went over the top. 

Omega carried himself like he was world champion of DDT or another joke promotion. His fucked up back is no excuse for wanting to 69 with callous, make references to Erkle, and all that other goofy shit that he did weekly. Hopefully he does get back surgery and he’s put on the shelf for a year or so.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Terrible champion. When Hangman gets the title he’s going to have to start from scratch. Say what you will about MOX but he was an improvement over Jericho, and he tried to make himself look believable, even though it went over the top.
> 
> Omega carried himself like he was world champion of DDT or another joke promotion. His fucked up back is no excuse for wanting to 69 with callous, make references to Erkle, and all that other goofy shit that he did weekly. Hopefully he does get back surgery and he’s put on the shelf for a year or so.



I thought his promo's weren't helpful. Or the storylines he was in either.

Tbh I'm not sure why Christian is champion too. Big name but I'm not sure if that's really helping AEW.

I wonder if those guys are demanding to be champion or not really get involved backstage.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2021)

I am reading that Aliyah wrestled and won. And then promptly threw up on camera. Yikes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 12, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> I thought his promo's weren't helpful. Or the storylines he was in either.
> 
> Tbh I'm not sure why Christian is champion too. Big name but I'm not sure if that's really helping AEW.
> 
> I wonder if those guys are demanding to be champion or not really get involved backstage.


Yea the promos and storylines sucked but nothing with this goofy ass character would’ve been acceptable.

I think impact wanted Christian as champion because he is open to wrestle more dates than Kenny. 

I imagine backstage politics to be similar to the layout of dynamite every week, completely disjointed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2021)

Currently watching Rampage.  LIked the Jungle Boy/Fish match.  

So Team Taz wanting to recruit Dante into their faction.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2021)

Um......... Lumberjack match for the main event and it's with Cassidy vs Hardy.   Thought that feud ended over a month ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2021)

Well so much for this being a fair match, going from commentary Hardy paid off the majorty of the lumberjacks and they took out the Best Friends.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am reading that Aliyah wrestled and won. And then promptly threw up on camera. Yikes.


They insist on using her even though she was in developmental for 6 years and barely improved.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 13, 2021)

So tonight is AEW's PPV then next week will be WWE's right?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> They insist on using her even though she was in developmental for 6 years and barely improved.


Her body has improved


Idk who shes fucking but shes fucking someone



Also pretty sure Vanessa borne is banging ricky starks


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Wrestling media in the mud. I did not watch the AEW program last night. But it sounds terrible. And somehow wrestling writers graded the show a 7.5 or 8 out of 10. Meanwhile, they give Smackdown a 5.5.

That's bullshit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Wrestling media in the mud. I did not watch the AEW program last night. But it sounds terrible. And somehow wrestling writers graded the show a 7.5 or 8 out of 10. Meanwhile, they give Smackdown a 5.5.
> 
> That's bullshit.


You have to admit, morbid curiosity is at an all time high whenever Matt Hardy is in a singles match with an untrained wrestler. 


You also have the smarks trying to create the narrative that Roman is getting boring because they know he’s singlehandedly carrying the best wrestling show on the planet.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2021)

wwe created this kneejerk reaction wrestling fans have against them now so they're just gonna continue to have a bias in favor of aew regardless of the quality output.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So tonight is AEW's PPV then next week will be WWE's right?


yep I didn't even know about it until yesterday. I figured it was gonna be late in nov.


----------



## Aries (Nov 13, 2021)

You know I thought having competition would make wwe better but it's still been pretty bad.  I'm curious how hhh feels with the burial of NXT and watching all his hard work building talent be in AEW


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

I like nxt more now. What I will acknowledge is that it might just be because there are new faces. HHH’s nxt was stale.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I like nxt more now. What I will acknowledge is that it might just be because there are new faces. HHH’s nxt was stale.


Old nxt with new nxts stars would be the best


Imo nobody should be at nxt for more than 2 years

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

If they aren’t passable after two years. Cut them. I can agree with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> wwe created this kneejerk reaction wrestling fans have against them now so they're just gonna continue to have a bias in favor of aew regardless of the quality output.


That’s false. Shoot interviews becoming mainstream with the casual audience during the increase in popularity of YouTube, combined with the popularity of Meltzer and other dirt sheet reporters is what created this landscape.



Aries said:


> You know I thought having competition would make wwe better but it's still been pretty bad.  I'm curious how hhh feels with the burial of NXT and watching all his hard work building talent be in AEW


I think it’s pretty safe to say it gave him a heart attack. Imagine all the work that he put in to building those stars just to have them cut and being praised for having 15minute matches with bar room wrestlers. Not a position to envy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Thunder Rosa on the buy in…


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

American Top Team needs to win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Max Caster is dope, tons of potential. Bowens acts like a weirdo, something is off about him, he’s unnatural on the mic and he has no charisma.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> American Top Team needs to win.


I’m pretty sure if we went down the card of who should win versus who will, there’s at least three matches where the wrong party will come out on top. ATT, Black, and MJF should all win. Bonus points if Miro doesn’t go over and Hangman does.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

I agree on MJF.

Who is Black even fighting? Cody?

I would also book ftr to win.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> American Top Team needs to win.


The hole point of having dan lambert in the match is so he can eat the pin

Hes a untrained unathletic old man


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I agree on MJF.
> 
> Who is Black even fighting? Cody?
> 
> I would also book ftr to win.


Black is in a tag against Cody, one has PAC and the other has Andrade as a teammate, not sure which.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

That was a good ladies tag match that actually featured heat and psychology.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That was a good ladies tag match that actually featured heat and psychology.


I liked it a lot, just thought the ending was cluttered.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Both of these multiman tag matches are rampage worthy, too many bathroom breaks to count.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

MJF vs Darby first is the correct choice though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I liked it a lot, just thought the ending was cluttered.


I think you could make a case that the 5 best female wrestlers in the company were involved in the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

I’d be hard pressed to think anyone but Bryan and Miro can top this match.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Excellent match, the right man won.

E: looks like they’re nuking streams I might have to catch the replay.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> wwe created this kneejerk reaction wrestling fans have against them now so they're just gonna continue to have a bias in favor of aew regardless of the quality output.


WWE has no one but themselves to blame for that. They treat their fanbase like crap for decades.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rick Knox acting like an actual ref lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Excellent match, the right man won.
> 
> E: looks like they’re nuking streams I might have to catch the replay.


Yeah I never watch the AEW ppv’s. They can’t charge those prices anymore; not if they want me to watch. It isn’t 1998 anymore. Update your business model guys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE has no one but themselves to blame for that. They treat their fanbase like crap for decades.


Ahh, we’re going with the IWC take I see.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Yeah I never watch the AEW ppv’s. They can’t charge those prices anymore; not if they want me to watch. It isn’t 1998 anymore. Update your business model guys.


I’d pay for a good card, I think this is only my 3rd pirated stream. But there’s no way I’m paying $50 for a three match card.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Ahh, we’re going with the IWC take I see.


So WWE doesn't shit on their own fans? Just lol


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> So WWE doesn't shit on their own fans? Just lol


They literally made Punk and Bryan into well rounded wrestlers, neither one could talk worth of shit before they were given the chance on the big stage. Yes they fucked us over with Cena and Reigns(only until he beat Undertaker). But we’re not going to do this circlejerk “WWE is bad shit” when AEW had guys like Janela, Spears, and Joey Ryan on their $50 PPVs.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

The reason someone like Ruby Riott can come to AEW and get any kind of reaction is because wwe gave her a platform. And the same can be said about Ember if she shows up at AEW. If they came to AEW from Impact; they would come out to crickets. That’s a fact. All of the people from WWE on AEW have benefited with the fans from having that company on their resumes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Can’t lose with this match, either one is capable it just depends who wins the ME.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They literally made Punk and Bryan into well rounded wrestlers, neither one could talk worth of shit before they were given the chance on the big stage. Yes they fucked us over with Cena and Reigns(only until he beat Undertaker). But we’re not going to do this circlejerk “WWE is bad shit” when AEW had guys like Janela, Spears, and Joey Ryan on their $50 PPVs.


Punk was a good promo BEFORE coming to WWE. What are you talking about?

Roman himself said that Smackdown sucks without him and is just as bad as RAW. lmao

For a scripted line, its 100% true.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rukia said:


> The reason someone like Ruby Riott can come to AEW and get any kind of reaction is because wwe gave her a platform. And the same can be said about Ember if she shows up at AEW. If they came to AEW from Impact; they would come out to crickets. That’s a fact. All of the people from WWE on AEW have benefited with the fans from having that company on their resumes.


They’ll cheer for Michael Cole if he leaves WWE for AEW, but let’s not ruffle their feathers too much.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Punk was a good promo BEFORE coming to WWE. What are you talking about?


False, Punk could always talk but he never had a signature promo before WWE. Name one memorable promo outside of his “I’m leaving for WWE” promo that you’re aware of. Even his solid promos during the Joe or Aries fueds were pre taped backstage vignettes. If you know something I don’t remember, you can remind me?


The Juice Man said:


> Roman himself said that Smackdown sucks without him and is just as bad as RAW. lmao
> 
> For a scripted line, its 100% true.


Yea Roman is the best thing in wrestling, that’s not a secret. WWE is anti AEW, everything outside of Roman is a non factor, and with AEW, nearly everything outside of the elite is decent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Also I don't thing Roman will be in WWE for that much longer. He's in his late 30's. With his leukemia and his connections to Dwayne, Roman will most likely be picked up by Hollywood.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Miro botched tf out of that top rope DDT, but that was a solid match. Expect Bryans future rival to cost him the match against hangman at the next TV special.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Also I don't thing Roman will be in WWE for that much longer. He's in his late 30's. With his leukemia and his connections to Dwayne, Roman will most likely be picked up by Hollywood.


Hes a very good looking guy

Batista made it work


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

ngl im sad miro lost

Daneilson page is gonna smack though


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 13, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hes a very good looking guy
> 
> Batista made it work


Exactly.

Does anyone REALLY think Babygurl is going to wrestle for another 10 years?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Does REALLY think Babygurl is going to wrestle for another 10 years?


"Its time to update your contract roman"
"Actually vince, I got a offer from hollywood. Im spartacus"


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Im tuning out for the filler I’ll be back when the real wrestlers are on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

Whats the over under on cody turning heel


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Cody sucks!

BOO!

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Does anyone REALLY think Babygurl is going to wrestle for another 10 years?


He definitely should not. The way things are, be has no one left to work with after Drew, Orton, Lashley, and Lesner.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Conti getting a big ppv match is strange.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Some guy on Twitter is like spamming all of the AEW botches in recent memory. Lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

Kingston is truly the peoples champs


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

Kingston is over, Punk has lost his steam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2021)

I would tune in during another multiman bullshit match. Nobody wants to see ATT do the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

The inner circle is a dead faction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Kingston is over, Punk has lost his steam.


Punk needs a heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2021)

ATT is the only group that gets a heel reaction in the entire company. Every other group is neutral alignment. Not quite heel, not quite babyface.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 13, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s false. Shoot interviews becoming mainstream with the casual audience during the increase in popularity of YouTube, combined with the popularity of Meltzer and other dirt sheet reporters is what created this landscape.
> 
> 
> I think it’s pretty safe to say it gave him a heart attack. Imagine all the work that he put in to building those stars just to have them cut and being praised for having 15minute matches with bar room wrestlers. Not a position to envy.


It was certainly a combination of all these things but you don't think vince's booking his favorites over what the hardcores wanted didn't have a large part to play in it at all?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 13, 2021)

Its done

Its done

There is justice in the world


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2021)

YES.

JAY LETHAL.

I LEGIT MARKED OUT.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> ATT is the only group that gets a heel reaction in the entire company. Every other group is neutral alignment. Not quite heel, not quite babyface.


Even MJF was getting dueling chants against Darby last night, the audience is too smart for their own good.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> It was certainly a combination of all these things but you don't think vince's booking his favorites over what the hardcores wanted didn't have a large part to play in it at all?


Yea it plays a part, sure. But only smart fans are concerned with booking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Some guy on Twitter is like spamming all of the AEW botches in recent memory. Lmao.


Already taken down.


Rukia said:


> ATT is the only group that gets a heel reaction in the entire company. Every other group is neutral alignment. Not quite heel, not quite babyface.


You forgot not quite entertaining either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 14, 2021)

MJF winning was the right call. But Darby sure has been taking a lot of L's lately, hasn't he?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 14, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

Man what force!


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2021)

I still want my MJF/Punk feud before Punk turns.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2021)

Rukia said:


> MJF winning was the right call. But Darby sure has been taking a lot of L's lately, hasn't he?


You gotta lose to stay the underdog


----------



## teddy (Nov 14, 2021)

Can they have thunder rosa take the title off britt already? i appreciate long term booking but hurry the fuck up please cause it feels like every britt victory is inevitable whenever she isn't matched up with rosa. also not a fan of britt kicking out of both of tay's finishers and ending with a roll up

if she was blonde i'd think i'm watching charlotte

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 15, 2021)

teddy said:


> Can they have thunder rosa take the title off britt already? i appreciate long term booking but hurry the fuck up please cause it feels like every britt victory is inevitable whenever she isn't matched up with rosa. also not a fan of britt kicking out of both of tay's finishers and ending with a roll up
> 
> if she was blonde i'd think i'm watching charlotte


Its in 3 weeks at the earliest 


realistically its on the new years special


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2021)

Big E actually should apologize to Kevin Owens.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2021)

I hear “baby” Cody deactivated his Twitter account, couldn’t take the heat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I hear “baby” Cody deactivated his Twitter account, couldn’t take the heat.


Hes not built like Nyla rose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I hear “baby” Cody deactivated his Twitter account, couldn’t take the heat.


He should’ve deleted it way back when wilson2002 banished him to the shadow realm.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I hear “baby” Cody deactivated his Twitter account, couldn’t take the heat.



That's fine, he'll rise like the phoenix........... as Fuego 2.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh shit WWE might actually make NXT tv-14.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Oh shit WWE might actually make NXT tv-14.



WWE SNL going TV-14..........  why?  I thought the crap they were doing to NXT was to have it handed down to Disney when the time came.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

They should have just left it as is if they wanted to switch to TV-14. This is nonsense.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 17, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> They should have just left it as is if they wanted to switch to TV-14. This is nonsense.


Implying theres actual plans and not spur of the moment decisions


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Implying theres actual plans and not spur of the moment decisions



To be fair, canning the concept for an entire brand and redoing it completely in a few weeks is almost a new level of rash, even for them.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2021)

Starting off Hangman’s reign with the dark order? Come tf on.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

The crowd is pretty lit. 

LOL @ the "cowboy shit" signs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2021)

This heel turn is bizarre


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

This is interesting. I thought there were other heels they could have booked this guy against.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

Lmao Fernandez has exploded.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2021)

Why is Bunny with the Blade? He is bald! She can do better lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

lol the Butcher seemed to be struggling al little bit there to life him up  .


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 17, 2021)

YES.

IT'S HAPPENING.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 17, 2021)

I got my Christmas Present.

Just imagine the Promo wars with those two.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

It's fascinating how much stuff they showed in the first hour as compared to the second now. The show is a lot slower.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> It's fascinating how much stuff they showed in the first hour as compared to the second now. The show is a lot slower.


I thought the first hour had a little bit of everything that’s wrong with aew, I think they picked up the ball in this second hour.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2021)

Meanwhile if this was WWE's TV title, it would have changed 16x already.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2021)

I turned it off. That’s not a real main event that they are delivering to us tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 17, 2021)

I knew Sammy would keep the belt but I didn't want Lethal to lose his debut match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 17, 2021)

Excellent match


questionable choice of winner


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 17, 2021)

That match was a ppv quality match between lethal and Sammy. Lethal is phenomenal.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2021)

I am looking forward to Hayter vs Rosa next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 17, 2021)

Apologies couldn't post during the show, net connection was a bit wonky on my end to where I either streamed Sling or be on the laptop but couldn't do both.

Anyway saw the show, enjoed the matches shown.  Are Rush and Dante even human with the amount of time the spend in the air.  Really forward to the Punk/MJF feud.  So Bryan turned heel, cool.  Really enjoed the main event and glad for Lethal joining the roster.  The man legit needs exposure to the masses, TNA did the guy no favors.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

Pretty fun show yesterday. I liked Lethal being on the show and to see a new champion. While i don't full get DB turning heel, I guess they need to have big matches to sustain interest in the product.

I think hardy could be used a lot better. Interesting that some names they've been working on were missing, particularly Darby and Miro.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2021)

Reports are saying Omega may need as many as three surgeries.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

Damn he should have gotten those earlier. Put your body first:


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Apologies couldn't post during the show, net connection was a bit wonky on my end to where I either streamed Sling or be on the laptop but couldn't do both.
> 
> Anyway saw the show, enjoed the matches shown.  Are Rush and Dante even human with the amount of time the spend in the air. Really forward to the Punk/MJF feud. So Bryan turned heel, cool. Really enjoed the main event and glad for Lethal joining the roster. The man legit needs exposure to the masses, TNA did the guy no favors.


yea although I don't know if having him lose his debut title match did him any favors either.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2021)

That was also weird . But it was cool to see him though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 18, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Reports are saying Omega may need as many as three surgeries.


I feel bad for Omega but that also means  they have guys to take his place while he recovers.  I mean you can finally put in MJF to take the top prize but then you got Adam Cole.  I mean damn wasn't HHH groaming this guy to be one of the top guys to be place on the main roster but now he pretty much will be handed the keys to the kingdon in AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2021)

This is the 3rd time drake has been fired

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 18, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I feel bad for Omega but that also means  they have guys to take his place while he recovers.  I mean you can finally put in MJF to take the top prize but then you got Adam Cole.  I mean damn wasn't HHH groaming this guy to be one of the top guys to be place on the main roster but now he pretty much will be handed the keys to the kingdon in AEW.


It also means he won’t have to disgrace his NJPW legacy by acting like a weirdo jobber on dynamite week after week. I’m curious to what omega we’d get in AEW if it wasn’t for the bucks/elite nonsense.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2021)

It is going to stick this time.

Elias, Samoa Joe, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, Tozawa seem like some of the names I can imagine being on the next list.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

WWE going for a hard reset.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> WWE going for a hard reset.


wwe going to disney


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2021)

They are definitely trying to sell. They have been preparing all year for this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> wwe going to disney


That is a lie. Stop spreading these false rumors, otherwise you are going to be hearing from lawyers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2021)

There is no one in this batch that AEW should go for.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2021)

At this rate Vince is going to have some sort of memory lapse and release the raw or smackdown champion. 

Said champion will then show up on AEW/NJPW/Impact and debut in a similar way Flair did in the early 90s wwf, being called the real world's champion by a heel announcer and holding a belt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 19, 2021)

Just heard about this, the hell.  All of Hit Row are now on the unemployment line after being called up to SmackDown.  Morrison and Maverik are probably going back to Impact.  Suprised Ryker got released, that guy lasted a hell of a lot longer than his Forgoten Sons partners, despite him being the reason they were pulled from TV.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2021)

The worst part of this release is that we'll never see a Kofi and Morrison synchronised rumble save.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about this, the hell.  All of Hit Row are now on the unemployment line after being called up to SmackDown.  Morrison and Maverik are probably going back to Impact.  Suprised Ryker got released, that guy lasted a hell of a lot longer than his Forgoten Sons partners, despite him being the reason they were pulled from TV.


Ryker must have given 1 dry blowjob too many

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2021)

Vince has to be gearing up for a sale. I want to say he gets 3.5-6.5 billion for WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if Khan told Vince to let go a lot of people from contracts and then sign them to smaller ones once after a sale is complete. If a sale is the goal, hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2021)

I do subscribe to the notion that Vince and Khan could be collaborating. Absolutely true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2021)

Tegan Nox. I like her. But I don’t blame WWE at all for her run or her release. They liked her and they stuck with her way longer than I would have. She had the really bad injury, came back, and got injured again. And she was wearing knee braces that dwarfed the braces Austin used to wear. I would have told her to retire about a year ago tbh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 19, 2021)

tegan is out of knees

if she gets hurt again shes retired permanently


She needs to change her style to mat wrestling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> tegan is out of knees
> 
> if she gets hurt again shes retired permanently
> 
> ...


Honestly she needs to choose her next destination very carefully. Don’t go somewhere and be forced to do hardcore death matches.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2021)

So this YouTube channel is saying WWE lets go of people now a lot because they've finally accomplished their goal of being a content creator. They don't have to worry about the talent, except for a few people.

EDIT: If they don't care that much, why not just let people have more creative control over their characters then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2021)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 19, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> EDIT: If they don't care that much, why not just let people have more creative control over their characters then?


The goal is clear. They don’t have want any of the characters on the roster to have bargaining power.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> EDIT: If they don't care that much, why not just let people have more creative control over their characters then?


To be honest, the roster has had over a decade to try and be creative. They all collectively chose to shut up and take the pay check. Then bitch about it after they leave.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2021)

oop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 20, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> oop


Well damn, just heard about that.  Guy really needs to be more careful as I do like the Butcher and the Blade tag team as they have the look.   Guess the Blade will be back to singles for the time being.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2021)

I predict all of Hit Row will work together on the indies with a similar schtick.

for as much as everyone hates wwe creative. These released wrestlers sure don’t pivot away from the “acts” given to them by wwe. Aleister doing the same think. Miro doing the same thing. Soon Hit Row will do the same thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 20, 2021)

Forgot about Big Cass and Enzo trying to collaborate together at every turn.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2021)

I won’t be watching Survivor Series. This isn’t a card for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2021)

I do want to watch Liv Morgan vs Becky Lynch. But who knows when that match will be.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2021)

I love old wwe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I won’t be watching Survivor Series. This isn’t a card for me.


There's absolutely no stakes on the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I love old wwe


Are you not enjoying the Corpse of JR in AEW?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 21, 2021)

survivor series sponsored by raid shadow legends

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> survivor series sponsored by raid shadow legends


  and this is the only comment on Survivor Series......geezs.....do ya remember 2019 Survivor Series!?!?!


----------



## Aries (Nov 22, 2021)

Only in wwe would they tease someone and not deliver on it

Card subject to change Pal


They also really had Roman beat mid carders for months thru uso interference and then beat the other world champion clean


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2021)

Aries said:


> Only in wwe would they tease someone and not deliver on it
> 
> Card subject to change Pal
> 
> ...


4 hour card about the rock and he didnt even do a 30 sec phone promo for it


he did that for a impact ppv lmao


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

lol I was there at Survivor Series last night. I showed up and a bunch of people screaming for Booker T at the pre-show.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

The crowd was under the impression that the Rock was showing up. They kept showing his materials. Crowd got completely lost during the five team women's elimination match. They started doing the waive.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aries (Nov 22, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> 4 hour card about the rock and he didnt even do a 30 sec phone promo for it
> 
> 
> he did that for a impact ppv lmao




The only way you could see the rock in action yesterday was to watch his Netflix movie which they shilled all night. With all the people Vince has fired this year you would think he would have some cash to afford a 30 second rock only fans video

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

Not sure if WWE edited it out but also there  was a very strong CM Punk chant during the womens match.

Big E had a good reaction from the crowd too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

One of the reasons Riddle is doing well on the main roster is because he is better than some of the people that didn’t make it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Brooklyn has been a terrible crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

The visionary is out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Wtf. A fan attacked Rollins.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Beat the shit out of that guy. A car ran over people performing in a parade yesterday. Not the equivalent, but what if he had attacked with a knife? Beat the shit out of his fat ass.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2021)

I think it’s hilarious how Seth got up talking shit but he was completely overwhelmed by that out of shape mark.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think it’s hilarious how Seth got up talking shit but he was completely overwhelmed by that out of shape mark.


Wouldn’t have happened to Lashley.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Get the belts off of Nikki and Rhea.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

This women’s match is terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Huge for Rhea. She is free from Nikki.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Brooklyn has been a terrible crowd.



I think it might be some kind of funky thing WWE is doing with the audio. The crowd was lightening last night.

they even chanted for Riddle.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 22, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Wouldn’t have happened to Lashley.


Lashley is fucking scary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think it’s hilarious how Seth got up talking shit but he was completely overwhelmed by that out of shape mark.


It was from behind though wasn't it?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

A lot of people caught the pizzas those guys threw last night. One guy caught it and dropped it lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

Dana Brooke pinned Cedric Alexander.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2021)

A little too personal maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2021)

If there are more cuts this week:

cedric
Reggie

definitely on the list


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 22, 2021)

I see @~Gesy~ got his tackling skills on point, the Chicago Bears could sign you


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2021)

Sooooo........what's this garbage about Vince losing a movie prop that suppose to be worth 100 million........ what?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It was from behind though wasn't it?


I’m pretty sure the other camera angle showed the guy spearing Seth from the front, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sooooo........what's this garbage about Vince losing a movie prop that suppose to be worth 100 million........ what?


tbf, aew had people wearing ghost busters suits. WWE probably got good money from Netflix for this. I hope. Otherwise they are stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 23, 2021)

WWE is going to be on cruise control until the New Years since there's no December PPV.

Enjoy watching this garbage if you want.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sooooo........what's this garbage about Vince losing a movie prop that suppose to be worth 100 million........ what?



My friend was saying that eventually the Rock is going to steal the egg. But he was also pissed when the rock didn't show up at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE is going to be on cruise control until the New Years since there's no December PPV.
> 
> Enjoy watching this garbage if you want.


Mostly they go on cruise control even when there is a ppv to promote.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It was from behind though wasn't it?


No it definitely wasn’t


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> tbf, aew had people wearing ghost busters suits. WWE probably got good money from Netflix for this. I hope. Otherwise they are stupid.


I was going to say If we’re going to talk about goofy shit, AEW makes WWE look like a documentary on 9/11 by comparison.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Page needs to get away from the Dark Order geeks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> tbf, aew had people wearing ghost busters suits. WWE probably got good money from Netflix for this. I hope. Otherwise they are stupid.


people wore halloween costumes for a october episode


This is an entire episdoe centered around aa prop from a movie for a guy who didnt show up in the middle of november

they aint the same


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> they aint the same


Yea the former did it to be goofy, like usual, and the latter actually got paid for it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yea the former did it to be goofy, like usual, and the latter actually got paid for it.


Yes because obviously nobody on dyninite got paid to be there

you sound like a clown



In other news, The guy that attacked seth rollins got scammed out of money by a fake seth rollins account. That makes the story infinitely better


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2021)

I enjoyed most of the SS show in person. But one thing didn't look to good IRL was Omos. On tv, they make it work with the camera angles but it looks a little silly.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yes because obviously nobody on dyninite got paid to be there
> 
> you sound like a clown


You’re comprehension is astounding... 
Netflix paid WWE to do the Egg angle, who paid AEW for the elite to come out in the Ghostbusters gear?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good numbers for Raw last night, people are throwing tantrums on Twitter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I don’t rub AEW faces in it when WWE gets good ratings news.

but I don’t like Tony Khan. This man acted like he beat wwe head-to-head when they were on fs1. He talks shit every week. He sucks at his job at Fulham. His dad is the really successful one. Not him. So, it takes all of my restraint to not get into back and forths on Twitter, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t rub AEW faces in it when WWE gets good ratings news.
> 
> but I don’t like Tony Khan. This man acted like he beat wwe head-to-head when they were on fs1. He talks shit every week. He sucks at his job at Fulham. His dad is the really successful one. Not him. So, it takes all of my restraint to not get into back and forths on Twitter, lol.


He must hang out with James Dolan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I don’t rub AEW faces in it when WWE gets good ratings news.
> 
> but I don’t like Tony Khan. This man acted like he beat wwe head-to-head when they were on fs1. He talks shit every week. He sucks at his job at Fulham. His dad is the really successful one. Not him. So, it takes all of my restraint to not get into back and forths on Twitter, lol.


Yea Con doesn’t do himself any favors. He just needs to learn how to put his foot down to the EVPs more often, Especially the elite.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2021)

Btw WWE's layoffs to me look like the "fire and rehire" policies companies use sometimes to get more favorable conditions in contracts: Fire-and-rehire: What is it and why is it controversial? - BBC News

I'm guessing maybe Khan or somebody told Vince that WWE can get more bang for less (paying people less?). We'll see soon.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I do think it is a possibility. Fire all of these people and run with a lean roster. Hope Disney or NBC or FOX buy the company. And then let them rehire some of the fired individuals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I do think it is a possibility. Fire all of these people and run with a lean roster. Hope Disney or NBC or FOX buy the company. And then let them rehire some of the fired individuals.



For sure. I also wonder if they're going to change the way they do storylines. Bring people for shorter periods of time and then maybe let them go if the storyline doesn't get heat/interest.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I liked Wallers promo. I hate wrestling fans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> For sure. I also wonder if they're going to change the way they do storylines. Bring people for shorter periods of time and then maybe let them go if the storyline doesn't get heat/interest.


maybe the idea is to make the talent more like contractors?

Because they realize that court ruling won't hold up forever. You had guys like Andrew Yang openly crowing about it when he was running for president.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> maybe the idea is to make the talent more like contractors?
> 
> Because they realize that court ruling won't hold up forever. You had guys like Andrew Yang openly crowing about it when he was running for president.



Ah that makes total sense. Big yikes!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Even the way athletes in college are treated has changed. Paige Bueckers from UConn definitely making millions of dollars this year.

The writing is on the wall.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Ciampa/Waller good match.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Kayden and Kacy are lucky they are a tag team. I just saw that they were in their 30’s. That put them on the edge of the cut list imo.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Von Wagner is the greenest person I have ever seen on tv.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

Cora Jade pins Mandy. I don't like everything about nxt 2.0. But I like the women's division more.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Von Wagner is the greenest person I have ever seen on tv.


Is he that much worse than an Omos or Wyatt family strowman?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

i think he is worse than omos. He just doesn't know what to do when the camera is on him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

If Cora Jade doesn’t become a star. WWE will have really fucked up. And I will know the PC can’t coach up talent.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I will give you 10 more easy cuts for WWE right now.

Elias
Tozawa
Dana Brooke
Reggie
R Truth
Kayden Carter
Kacy Catanzaro
Cedric Alexander
Shelton Benjamin
Tamina

One thing you might notice about a lot of these names is wwe struggles to ever use them. They are pigeonholed in with the 24/7 title. That is how they make television. Well, I would do away with that title. There is nothing left to do with it. (WWE may like it because it is filler that can eat up tv time.)


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2021)

Gargano is definitely on his way out when his contract expires in a couple of weeks.  Didn't win the title and is teaming with Ciampa one last time for wargames as a nice leaving gift.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

O’Reilly and Owens seem like guys on their way out.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I also believe aew is a really bloated roster at this point. And some of these people should be looking to go elsewhere.

I would be writing these names down if I were WWE. The people that I want that depart will not be welcome back two years from now. (Adam Cole, Kevin Owens.)


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2021)

heh by early next year 3/4s of UE could be in AEW pretending they never knew each other.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2021)

I doubt they will pretend they don’t know other. Everyone in AEW is in big factions. Cole will probably turn on the Elite and will basically reform the UE with a new name.

everyone copies the gimmick given to them by wwe. Everyone.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I also believe aew is a really bloated roster at this point. And some of these people should be looking to go elsewhere.
> 
> I would be writing these names down if I were WWE. The people that I want that depart will not be welcome back two years from now. (Adam Cole, Kevin Owens.)


Well AEW needs to release some people now. They have quite a few people that aren't really improving that need to go away for a while and hone their craft.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I will give you 10 more easy cuts for WWE right now.
> 
> Elias
> Tozawa
> ...



They could use the talent to have more exciting matches (a tournament) or something. I agree that the tv title stuff is nonsense. AEW does a much better job with their belt.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Well AEW needs to release some people now. They have quite a few people that aren't really improving that need to go away for a while and hone their craft.


they are moving into a cycling roster


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Well AEW needs to release some people now. They have quite a few people that aren't really improving that need to go away for a while and hone their craft.


AEW botches made an interesting tweet recently about a lot of the Indy garbage that AEW hasn’t featured on TV in 280+ days, your Sonny kiss’, janella’s,etc. of the world. That would be a good place for them to start with cuts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW botches made an interesting tweet recently about a lot of the Indy garbage that AEW hasn’t featured on TV in 280+ days, your Sonny kiss’, janella’s,etc. of the world. That would be a good place for them to start with cuts.


If you are going by botches then Sammy and Rey Fenix. So one does not kill someone on their TV and the other does not kill them self.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Is AEW on tv tonight? I am seeing hockey on the schedule.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you are going by botches then Sammy and Rey Fenix. So one does not kill someone on their TV and the other does not kill them self.


Well “AEW botches” is an account on Twitter that tweets their botches and other content that holds AEW to a fair standard. But your point stands.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Losers in the crowd.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Losers in the crowd.


Typical

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Why is Gunn Club on Dynamite? They belong on Dark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Britt is suddenly looking really vulnerable.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Lol heel Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Bryan is incredible.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2021)

Danielson being the man as usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

8 man tag is the main event? That’s it for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Lol the guy behind Jose had to hold in a laugh.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Is the crowd even paying attention to the match?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

No way should an 8 man tag be the main event considering other things that have been on the show.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah I was thinking maybe they could have had this earlier as a fun match. It feels a little random.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Cody is one of the wrestlers I have no time for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2021)

Best part of the MJF/cm Punk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the MJF/cm Punk



Why was I drinking when I watched this? I now have to wash down my desk!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 25, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the MJF/cm Punk


Saw the segment.  Thought they were going to throw some jabs but both went scorched earth in their words. 

Literally laughed my ass off at the main event when Cody's weight belt was thrown back at him.   Shit the cheers for the heels when they were beating the shit out of Cody in their corner........ like they stopped a robber or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2021)

MJF hit Punk good a few times. But lost because of the Miz line.


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2021)

Only thing missing from the promo battle was punk saying "fine speech"


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 25, 2021)

"You are just a less famous Miz"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2021)

WWE was trying to prevent Hardy from going to AEW. lol.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2021)

Matt Hardy went to AEW when WWE was still stockpiling talent.


----------



## Aries (Nov 25, 2021)

Since rock no showed time for Brock vs Roman 25 at WrestleMania again.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2021)

There’s no one else is there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> "You are just a less famous Miz"


Unironically miz has had a top 10 career ever

Which is amazing for a short guy with no athletic talent who can barely cut 1 style of promo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the MJF/cm Punk


holy shit! OOF!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 26, 2021)

What happen after Dynamite.  Holy shit, "You deserve it" chants" after the attack.  The turn has to done at the Hammerstien for max effect, that's the only place for it.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2021)

WWE got dropped by a long time partner in Japan.

EDIT: I'm not sure what the reason is, but if it was loss of interest, that's why having start power is so important. Not sure what they are thinking with cutting so many people.


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2021)

Vince is likely selling wwe within 2 years, only explanation for their shitty decisions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2021)

On Jim's show, jim and his co-host said he looks terrible:


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2021)

Aries said:


> Vince is likely selling wwe within 2 years, only explanation for their shitty decisions


certainly cant get worse


----------



## Aries (Nov 26, 2021)

If their is one thing wwe has taught us is that no matter how much you think it can't get much worse or lower your expectations on it Vince and co will find a way to make it worse or disappoint you yet again  


It's ironic watching WWE being run and booked like wcw 2000 considering how much they still continue to shit on it's dead corpse


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2021)

Even if they plan to fire people quickly going forward, they can still create some strong storylines. People don't last that long on some television shows (ex. Walking Dead).

THey just need to stop changing shit at the last minute.

They should also alternate storylines. I love that AEW keeps people off some tv sometimes for a week or two.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> WWE got dropped by a long time partner in Japan.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure what the reason is, but if it was loss of interest, that's why having start power is so important. Not sure what they are thinking with cutting so many people.


I thought japan stopped caring about wwe decades ago?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2021)

I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

You guys see the ratings for Rampage?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

Toni Storm needs to beat Charlotte because she has been embarrassed in this feud.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Best part of the MJF/cm Punk


Great because this is something most of us say about MJF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2021)

Isn't Sami's contract coming up and this has been WWE MO on trying to get a talent to resign by putting them in a mid to high profile storyline to get them to resign.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> You guys see the ratings for Rampage?





Just peeped. Honestly, I don't think the show was that great. When it ended, I remember feeling that  they should have used some of the talent in that four-man match on Wednesday for this show. I think they also need to move to another night asap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> Just peeped. I'm not too surprised. I think the show wasn't too good. They should have used some of the talent in that four-man match on Wednesday for this show. I think they also need to move to another night asap.


Agreed, the Friday late night time slot has not been doing the show any favors.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2021)

~The ending with Jericho felt meh.
~I also didn't get why Mark Henry was only showed for a few seconds on the show. I felt like that segment could have been utilized a lot better.
~Eddie Kingston was a highlight of the show for me. I'm glad he won.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2021)

I want to say though, I get that they're trying really hard and programming for two shows is hard for a smaller wrestling promotion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

I would give dynamite this week an 8/10 and rampage a 4/10. And that is how I feel about most weeks. So, AEW is mailing it in on Friday’s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 27, 2021)

lolRaiden said:


> ~The ending with Jericho felt meh.
> ~I also didn't get why Mark Henry was only showed for a few seconds on the show. I felt like that segment could have been utilized a lot better.
> ~Eddie Kingston was a highlight of the show for me. I'm glad he won.



I think the reason Jericho is involved is that he's wanting to elevate Garcia and 2.0 as a higher heel stable.  Guessing this is being done in preperation for when they start signing new talent next year when non competes are up.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> You guys see the ratings for Rampage?


I see they did their usual deflecting and brought up NXT, it’s like if the Monday night wars were between Nitro/Thunder and OVW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

nxt is no longer trying for high numbers. They punted on that strategy when they started using talent that has never been on tv before. This is 100% a developmental brand. AEW should be able to 2X them tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2021)

Nxt has a better women’s division even with mostly newbies.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2021)

rampage will never get better as long as its in the spot of death


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> I think the reason Jericho is involved is that he's wanting to elevate Garcia and 2.0 as a higher heel stable.  Guessing this is being done in preperation for when they start signing new talent next year when non competes are up.



Got it. i didn't mind him on the show too much. But I thought the show needed more firepower.

I also agree with @Zhen Chan on this. They need to get another timeslot.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

lmao Ronda Rousey's entourage asked Booker T to lower the volume on his phone: 

 .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Love how booker keeps it intentionally vague about what he said back to the person. 9/10 it was Travis Browne or someone from his crew, no chance booker said anything directly he probably just talked trash to other wrestlers about the incident.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

It's so sad that things really crashed badly with her smh.

I don't know the full situation, but she should have been nicer.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Raiden said:


> It's so sad that things really crashed badly with her smh.
> 
> I don't know the full situation, but she should have been nicer.


Are you talking about Rousey? She took time off to have a child, she’ll most likely be back next year.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Are you talking about Rousey? She took time off to have a child, she’ll most likely be back next year.



I was. ah I thought she was done.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 28, 2021)

The alleged fan that attacked Rollins speaks out.   The fuckery being spewed, don't know if the guy is legit nuts or on some new high I want to experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> rampage will never get better as long as its in the spot of death


You mean the spot dynamite is heading to? Because remember that is where t is getting moved to soon.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> The alleged fan that attacked Rollins speaks out.   The fuckery being spewed, don't know if the guy is legit nuts or on some new high I want to experience.



Meanwhile Rakishi see that be and like "wtf."


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You mean the spot dynamite is heading to? Because remember that is where t is getting moved to soon.


Dynamite is being moved to Saturday’s at 8pm EST. Rampage is staying on Friday’s at 10pm.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

I also don't understand- was there really not another time they could have gotten? Like 6 PM or something on another day? Or is the issue that the network doesn't like wrestling?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dynamite is being moved to Saturday’s at 8pm EST. Rampage is staying on Friday’s at 10pm.


Even fucking worst. That is not the spot of death. That is the spot of passing.....you are already dead.


Raiden said:


> I also don't understand- was there really not another time they could have gotten? Like 6 PM or something on another day? Or is the issue that the network doesn't like wrestling?


That and probably still remember how Nitro failed them 2 decades ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I also don't understand- was there really not another time they could have gotten? Like 6 PM or something on another day? Or is the issue that the network doesn't like wrestling?


I think the issue is AEW is too silly for TNT so they want to push it to TBS. TNT is way more sports based and if AEW followed through with their initial promise of “sports based” wrestling there wouldn’t have been a problem.


Mickey Mouse said:


> Even fucking worst. That is not the spot of death. That is the spot of passing.....you are already dead.


TBS is in more homes than TNT, so that’s something.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> TBS is in more homes than TNT, so that’s something.


.......on a Saturday night though....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I think the issue is AEW is too silly for TNT so they want to push it to TBS. TNT is way more sports based and if AEW followed through with their initial promise of “sports based” wrestling there wouldn’t have been a problem.
> 
> TBS is in more homes than TNT, so that’s something.



I agree with you. I don't think the issue is just time .


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 29, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Dynamite is being moved to Saturday’s at 8pm EST. Rampage is staying on Friday’s at 10pm.


Why does Dynamite keep getting moved around? whenever its not on weds I end up missing those eps.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

Yep I missed all the ones that got mixed recently


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Why does Dynamite keep getting moved around? whenever its not on weds I end up missing those eps.


They’re being moved around for live sports, hockey, etc. Saturday’s at 8pm EST on tbs will be their permanent location for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......on a Saturday night though....


Warner media has an idea for what they want on TNT and what they want for TBS. clearly AEW doesn’t fit the bill for TNT.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2021)

Liv is not ready.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 29, 2021)

The Jizz is back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm surprised they're doing this type to match again after the crowd reaction I saw at Survivor Series.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2021)

Awful match that showcases the lack of stars on Raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 29, 2021)

Jesus Christ this women's match is a clusterfuck. 

Good night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 30, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Why does Dynamite keep getting moved around? whenever its not on weds I end up missing those eps.


Network has final say on the slot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Warner media has an idea for what they want on TNT and what they want for TBS. clearly AEW doesn’t fit the bill for TNT.


You were right. They fucked around to much for about 2 years. Now they are going to have to find a new network. They are goijg to or are paying for that Nick Gage controversy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re being moved around for live sports, hockey, etc. Saturday’s at 8pm EST on tbs will be their permanent location for the foreseeable future.


talk about being shipped off to some dead end timeslot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You were right. They fucked around to much for about 2 years. Now they are going to have to find a new network. They are goijg to or are paying for that Nick Gage controversy.


I don't even think that Nick Gage shit even moved the numbers up either so they pissed off the network and sponsors for nothing. I guess they thought that dark side of the ring episode really got him over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Liv is not ready.


you know how long she's been there? she'll never be ready at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You were right. They fucked around to much for about 2 years. Now they are going to have to find a new network. They are goijg to or are paying for that Nick Gage controversy.


I’m not sure how much of a factor the pizza cutter spot is but I guess it is something to consider.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 30, 2021)

Cornette is so damn over as a speaker, that he has clips of his sponsorship plugs getting 5 and 6 figure views.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2021)

Big Swole released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 30, 2021)

Dakota Kai vs KLR ladder match should be good.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Big Swole released.


Just heard about that.  Going from the news, she and AEW both decided to let her contract expire which means since she finished out her contract there will probably be no Non Compete or at least not a heavy amount of time before she can try to find work in other promotions.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about that.  Going from the news, she and AEW both decided to let her contract expire which means since she finished out her contract there will probably be no Non Compete or at least not a heavy amount of time before she can try to find work in other promotions.



Dont even know if shes gonna keep wrestling

her crones disease has really been fucking her up recently


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2021)

Vince should come out with new ideas!

Maybe introduce a new championship:

WWE Overweight Championship
WWE Non Binary Championship

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Nobody wants to see punk roll around the Mat with some random jobber, the fuck is this.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Maybe Punk didn’t want to squash the guy? A little backstory would have helped, even a quick promo or video package.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Had to suffer Alan angels and lee whatever so far, this dynamite is testing my patience.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Fuck it I can’t watch this


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Hmm this show has been a little odd. I was surprised we had a squash match after CM Punk v. someone without much of a name.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m tuning back in to see Cody get booed, hopefully it’s a fun match.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Damn chair shot right on the head.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2021)

Has Hayter turned on Britt yet? (I have been waiting.)


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Biggest heel of the show was the guy in the crowd who didn’t throw Cody’s belt back, what a scumbag.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2021)

Haha a flaming table. Wow.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Worth it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 1, 2021)

Cody set himself on fire today


He has reached maximum Codacity

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2021)

Maybe CM Punk is trying to get into Britt’s pants? He talks about her a ton!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Cody set himself on fire today
> 
> 
> He has reached maximum Codacity


Dang I missed it! You're telling me Cody had to set himself on fire in order to get over with the fans again?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 1, 2021)

Saw the main event.  The weapons Cody was pulling out from under the ring.  Kendo stick...boos, sledge hammer.... louder boos, fucking golden shovel..... Fuck sakes, just hit the Pedigree and get the turn over with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Maybe CM Punk is trying to get into Britt’s pants? He talks about her a ton!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2021)

They need to protect Bryan if he is going to lose the match to Adam Page.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> They need to protect Bryan if he is going to lose the match to Adam Page.


Bryan should win tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Adam Page has never been as entertaining as Bryan is right now. I agree with that. And he will never be as good at wrestling.

but you and I both know that Bryan won’t win. No matter how well wwe guys do in AEW. They will always be punished for being wwe guys; at least initially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Saw the main event.  The weapons Cody was pulling out from under the ring.  Kendo stick...boos, sledge hammer.... louder boos, fucking golden shovel..... Fuck sakes, just hit the Pedigree and get the turn over with.


I don’t care about that. What do you think about CM Punk trying so hard to get into Britt Baker’s pants? Embarrassing, right?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Adam Page has never been as entertaining as Bryan is right now. I agree with that. And he will never be as good at wrestling.
> 
> but you and I both know that Bryan won’t win. No matter how well wwe guys do in AEW. They will always be punished for being wwe guys; at least initially.


That’s the sad part. Hangman was too pussy to wrestle during covid but nobody is bringing it up. Bryan would wrestle in hell if he had to. He’s the definition of a fighting champion, and he’s being casted aside for the homegrown champ who sounds like he’s afraid to speak during commentary. It’s a bad situation all around.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

The artwork, lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Why is Hayter jobbing to Riho next week? Hayter needs to be winning like 50 matches in a row right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Why is Hayter jobbing to Riho next week? Hayter needs to be winning like 50 matches in a row right now.


???

Kenny books the women’s division, friend.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Khan is bad at his job if he doesn't hear what Kenny is doing and immediately overrule him. I could go as a promotor to Japan right now and choose between 25 girls that are better than Riho. Some of them would even look the part.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 2, 2021)

To go through all that just to get cheered.  Cody just turn man, just turn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

There will be no residual carryover from threat. Cody will be booed next week.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

lol it made Sports Illustrated and TMZ. Mission accomplished I guess:



WWE created a next in line program:



Yesterday was an interesting show. I'm not sure if I am overanalyzing here, but putting someone through a table seems a little desperate. I wonder if AEW is concerned bout losing momentum. Which is why some of us said to stagger out the appearances of wrestlers lol.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bad number for AEW, this hangman page championship run is more foul ball than home run.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Bad number for AEW, this hangman page championship run is more foul ball than home run.



I think they missed the ball with booking interesting matches for the show. I almost changed the channel too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Hangman needed a feud against someone like a Baron Corbin.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

I think a lot of the way they're using people + the storylines are messed up. 

Some questions I had as I watched are-: Should Taz be a heel? Leo a face? Does Jericho need to be on everyone week? Was there really a point to CM Punk fighting someone without a name? What's up with Matt Hardy?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Hangman needed a feud against someone like a Baron Corbin.


AEW doesn’t have any true heels like Corbin, who would you expect from their roster to take that place?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I think a lot of the way they're using people + the storylines are messed up.
> 
> Some questions I had as I watched are-: Should Taz be a heel? Leo a face? Does Jericho need to be on everyone week? Was there really a point to CM Punk fighting someone without a name? What's up with Matt Hardy?


Taz does suck as a heel but it works for the stable. Leo sucks as a face, you got me there. Jericho definitely needs to tour. No, CM punks story of having a tough time with jobbers is bullshit, we all know as fans that punk wants to give them the “rub” so the story comes off as fake. Fuck Matt Hardy, he deserves to be benched.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

Also where is Christian? lol .


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Taz does suck as a heel but it works for the stable. Leo sucks as a face, you got me there. Jericho definitely needs to tour. No, CM punks story of having a tough time with jobbers is bullshit, we all know as fans that punk wants to give them the “rub” so the story comes off as fake. Fuck Matt Hardy, he deserves to be benched.



Yeah the responses to your questions are the concerns that I have. Basically they have a few good segments, but most of their show has messed up plots. I feel bad because I know it's not easy. But I think a lot of stuff has to be revisited.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

These are the best options I can come up with:

Heel Cody
Ethan Page (Probably should have let him win that feud against Jericho and his flunkies)
Miro
Pac
Ricky Starks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

A heel that is too good at their job (MJF) or is just definitively better (Bryan) than Hangman Page is a bad choice for a first rival.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> These are the best options I can come up with:
> 
> Heel Cody
> Ethan Page (Probably should have let him win that feud against Jericho and his flunkies)
> ...


I love this from the top down. Although, Ethan page is kind of a done deal after that feud.


Raiden said:


> Yeah the responses to your questions are the concerns that I have. Basically they have a few good segments, but most of their show has messed up plots. I feel bad because I know it's not easy. But I think a lot of stuff has to be revisited.


I agree, it’s just weird considering they had that one Saturday episode weeks ago where it was the best wrestling show I seen in years. I think Bryan faced Fish? They work much better when the elite and all the goofy shit is contained to one segment. I get there’s a story with Bryan killing the dark order, but it’s really bad and needs to go. Hangman has jobber stench on him from dealing with those guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is is true, but I think also their tv title segments have gone cold since Miro lost it sadly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I'm not sure if this is is true, but I think also their tv title segments have gone cold since Miro lost it sadly.


Miro is much better than Sami. Although I seen a clip that aired when I turned off dynamite, he had a good promo against god. He is much better than Guevara.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Hayter will have to job out to Riho since she has the title opportunity. Fucking bullshit booking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Miro is much better than Sami. Although I seen a clip that aired when I turned off dynamite, he had a good promo against god. He is much better than Guevara.


Sami is best as a heel. But not only should Miro have beaten him.. he should have squashed him. Those two fighting is a mismatch. (Unless Sami uses some underhanded chickenshit type tactic.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm not sure if it would help, but they should make have more tournaments or special matches on shows, or at least build to them (last man standing, submission, Cage). That way you let the wrestling lead more in telling stories, rather than random feuds that aren't believable. 

Like the street fight this week made the most news from the show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Important post coming up in the NBA thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

Haha. I oversold it. I just wanted to vent on the Thunder getting fucking destroyed.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Haha. I oversold it. I just wanted to vent on the Thunder getting fucking destroyed.


What an asshole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2021)

You guys might kill me for saying this, but I wish they had some kind of partnership with WWE. It might have been nice to see some of their younger talent jump to a bigger platform once they practiced/build experience on AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 2, 2021)

WWE is where the big boys play. AEW should consistently poach people that get dumped by WWE. But they should be more selective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

Glad there were no injuries.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 3, 2021)

"I was terrified"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

Didn't know britt baker was a dentist. That's awesome:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Didn't know britt baker was a dentist.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2021)

whoops .


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2021)

Is Brock still carrying Smackdown? I saw his Sami interaction.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks like Brock is still the most entertaining guy on the show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 4, 2021)

Was there any doubt?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 4, 2021)

Brock should be doing this weekly to every indie darling on the roster.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like WWE might be reviewing Tough Enough:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2021)

Adam Cole is the obvious one. But Neville is a guy I liked better in wwe as well. Even Almas and Black had better runs on nxt than their current runs.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone and anything having to do with elite is dead. They’ll get a 10 star ppv match or so, but outside of Meltzer and these AEW neck beards, nobody wants to see it. If the elite is completely removed, AEW would be a legitimate threat to WWE. Last is completely right with his review.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2021)

There were legitimately less bad parts on the show the few weeks the Bucks were gone. I don’t know how anyone could argue otherwise.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2021)

There are at least two maybe three women in this war games match that I am not sure are ready for a match of this magnitude.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2021)

Fire promo.

And War Games was good. People can complain about 2.0 all they want. But this was a good show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Fire promo.
> 
> And War Games was good. People can complain about 2.0 all they want. But this was a good show.



Meh, prefer that moniker when Toonami/Adult Swin was using it.

Didn't care that a starting portion of the Garlic Jr Saga was played as a marathon during that time and the only take away was Krillin landed Marron before upgrading to Lazul IAndroid 18) later on in the series.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

I liked the tree of might on Toonami.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

Endless Waltz was fucking awesome too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

And the hits keep coming. I forgot how legendary toonami was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Endless Waltz was fucking awesome too.





Rukia said:


> And the hits keep coming. I forgot how legendary toonami was.



You got to thank Bandia Ent. for bring those over.  Sadly that company is no longer in existence and Funimation pretty much has taken all the popular titles from that company.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

It was a hell of a run. I even liked the comedy shows like Space Ghost Coast to Coast, Robot Chicken, and Sea Lab 2021.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was a hell of a run. I even liked the comedy shows like Space Ghost Coast to Coast, Robot Chicken, and Sea Lab 2021.


Well Adult Swim and Toonami are still there.  I'm mostly on for the Sat Toonami though I now rarely post on the thread.  Most of the shows you have posted are on a their streaming site while the most of the anime currently airing can be found on Crunchy subbed.   Honestly now of days I'm moslty trying to finish out the DVD/BD collections of the older animes that aired on Toonami and Anime Unleashed.  Don't have much on the DB series but with Funi rereleasing versions of them every year I'm not that worried missing out.  Have all the Gundam series that I wanted, have the Liimited Editions to Outlaw and Bebop in BDs along with the original DVDs from Bandai, same with Big O in it's steel book but have Anime Legends DVD season one and two with has the Flash Gordon music that's missing on the BDs.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

One of the interesting things about O’Reillys pending departure is that he was the guy wwe chose to send Adam Cole on his way out. So, these putting over the new guy on the way out scenarios are just a bunch of nonsense.

I can find someone that likes almost every new member of the nxt roster. The exception is Von Wagner. I have yet to find anyone that sees anything in him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 6, 2021)

Kyle getting buried by the caveman on his way out


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

It is scary how dead this Raw crowd is. Champion Priest wins a match and they pan to the crowd and the majority of them don't even bother clapping. You have a problem if the crowd won't even clap for effort!


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

I don’t like watching Miz TV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2021)

Damn its a little scary to see how much Edge has aged.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2021)

It's interesting that they put these two in a feud, as opposed to mixing them up with younger guys (something like what AEW does).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

I hate this Liv deserves it nonsense. Liv is a midcarder for life for me. Sorry. Can’t get behind her winning the belt. She has proven in this feud that she’s not ready.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rukia said:


> It was a hell of a run. I even liked the comedy shows like Space Ghost Coast to Coast, Robot Chicken, and Sea Lab 2021.


Space ghost is amazing, specifically the episodes with shaggy and that one bear.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2021)

If there are any more cuts in the next few months, I definitely think Nikki Cross will be one of them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2021)

The women in particular on Raw get no fucking reaction. Even Bianca's reaction gets a bit worse every week.

Where is Bayley? Where is Asuka? Where is Alexa? Even absent they are bigger stars than the rest of these women.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2021)

I love Zelina. And I think she has done good work since she came back. But her act with Carmella is drowning in audience indifference.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2021)

I know it is late, but Happy Birthday @Raiden  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2021)

Liv Morgan sucks. She flat out sucks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Liv Morgan sucks. She flat out sucks.


shes pretty


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> You got to thank Bandia Ent. for bring those over.  Sadly that company is no longer in existence and Funimation pretty much has taken all the popular titles from that company.


I snatched most of em up too. I just need to get the banner of the stars sets from them.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Adult Swim and Toonami are still there.  I'm mostly on for the Sat Toonami though I now rarely post on the thread.  Most of the shows you have posted are on a their streaming site while the most of the anime currently airing can be found on Crunchy subbed.   Honestly now of days I'm moslty trying to finish out the DVD/BD collections of the older animes that aired on Toonami and Anime Unleashed.  Don't have much on the DB series but with Funi rereleasing versions of them every year I'm not that worried missing out.  Have all the Gundam series that I wanted, have the Liimited Editions to Outlaw and Bebop in BDs along with the original DVDs from Bandai, same with Big O in it's steel book but have Anime Legends DVD season one and two with has the Flash Gordon music that's missing on the BDs.


lowkey a little bummed I wasn't able to get the limited edition sets for Outlaw Star and Bebop but at the same time I don't really have the shelf space for those giant boxsets Funi releases for their limited editions. lol


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> I snatched most of em up too. I just need to get the banner of the stars sets from them.


Really need to find the original DVD releases of that series.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really need to find the original DVD releases of that series.


is it better than the funi release?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2021)

I will predict that Owens resigns with wwe.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2021)

The Jericho variant sounds terrifying.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2021)

Gargano staying


Was that supposed to be a twist?

Guess im suprised they picked Grayson waller


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Gargano staying
> 
> 
> Was that supposed to be a twist?
> ...


Gargano is definitely not staying if you saw what was floating around on Twitter. Him and KOR said their goodbyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 8, 2021)

WTF is thsi?  And why are they using the crowd reaction from the 2K games in this as well.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2021)

This has to be the funniest shit I've read this morning. 

Nice joke, fella!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 8, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> WTF is thsi?  And why are they using the crowd reaction from the 2K games in this as well.


Vince found his new boytoy lmfao


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> Vince found his new boytoy lmfao


find someone who looks at you the way vince looks at austins ass


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Wardlow has to be a lock for winning the diamond ring tonight, right?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2021)

o reiley in the dynimite crowd eating popcorn tonight


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Hayter _should_ beat Riho but won't.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Battle Royals are garbage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Lol two of the biggest names In the match  get eliminated first.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hardy nearly had his back broken lmao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

The reactions for MJF holy shit


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Dante Martin is the most boring looking character.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

They should’ve adjusted that post match segment. They booed punk out the building.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Lol it’s hard to learn about the wrestlers with that many people in the ring…


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

The young bucks are unwatchable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

This match sucks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah personally the  issue is poor storytelling. I don’t remember any preview or mention of this match. I’m also not sure if I understand why they are wrestling.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

The amount of collaboration the bucks need from their opponents to pull off their tricks/stunts. Smh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

The bucks don’t understand wrestling psychology. Those false finishes were dumb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

They also seem to think their jokes make them cool. Like one of them put his hands in his balls. That’s gross man.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Show quality nosedives as soon as the Bucks return.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Are those real burns? What the hell?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank god Dan Lambert is coming back.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Good to see that the tv title is getting some more attention. I feel like that fell off hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Hayter. Get some new ring gear girl. You are leaving money on the table at this point.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Damn that arena is dark as hell.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Are those real burns? What the hell?


Yes cody put himself through a flaming table


they used way too much lighter fluid


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn that arena is dark as hell.


They do that to cover up empty seats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah I know.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

I am not a riho fan.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Crowd is absolutely dead


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Hayter should win.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

lol I think they should have given a little more time to explain Hook's debut.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

I’m actually intrigued about that hook debut, I’ll have to give rampage a shot this week.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Damn I thought that was cringe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Who booked this shit? Hayter is the one with star potential. Why on earth did she lose??????

@Kisame3rd14


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

I will be honest. Hart is one of the few babyfaces on the roster. So, that somewhat worked imo.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Who booked this shit? Hayter is the one with star potential. Why on earth did she lose??????
> 
> @Kisame3rd14


Seems like Tony made an extra trip to his dealer while putting together the format. Every single promo has been interrupted, and I think every single match ended with a post match beat down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

This show is not that much better than raw guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 8, 2021)

Rukia said:


> This show is not that much better than raw guys.


Delusional


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

There’s a lot of things that could be better  but RAW is horrific. My friend saw Riddle and was literally sad  because he said that’s an insult to Randy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

Lol I did it not expect this to end that way .


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> There’s a lot of things that could be better  but RAW is horrific. My friend saw Riddle and was literally sad  because he said that’s an insult to Randy.


If he thought that was bad you should show him Bryan’s opponent tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Bryan should win the title next week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

I feel like they need a hard storyline reset. I still don't get how Tazz is a heel. 

I kind of liked that the Young Bucks were off tv.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

+ no Jericho

- bucks back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

lol watching Suicide Squad now. Very cool to see Cena get a big role in a movie.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

My thoughts on tonight:

Decent Segments
Bryan Match
Punk-MJF and seeing the crowd's reaction
Tv title segment

Not so great
RR match itself 
Focus on Leo Rush
The Random segment with AB.

Neutral
Women's match


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Decent Segments

Women's match
Punk/MJF
Bryan Match
Dino Douche, jurassic boy, and the junior varsity blondes win
Julia Hart gets blinded

Not so great
Young Bucks match
Battle Royal
Ruby Soho backstage segment

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 8, 2021)

They've been pushing Rudy hard lmao.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 8, 2021)

Ruby is not that good. Serena Deeb is better. And they have 4-5 better than her.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 8, 2021)

Current Cody seems to be this weird hybrid of Reign of Terror HHH and "Cena wins LOL "Cena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Current Cody seems to be this weird hybrid of Reign of Terror HHH and "Cena wins LOL "Cena.


Add pre leukemia Roman to the list.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> My thoughts on tonight:
> 
> Decent Segments
> Bryan Match
> ...





Rukia said:


> Decent Segments
> 
> Women's match
> Punk/MJF
> ...


I agree with you guys except I’d put that Bryan match in the not good category. Silver should be a manager, not no selling kicks to the face from a legitimate guy on the roster.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

I just put it as good because of Bryan. It definitely should not have main evented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

Punk is still trying to get into Britt Bakers pants.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2021)

I think they have a similar problem to WWE. They need to maybe figure out some longer-term story planning. Like the Young Bucks came back without any explanation and the same gimmicks. They could have used that alone to hype up the show. Matt Hardy and Jay Lethal are also bieng horifically misused.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

A lot of people are being misused.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeff got cut


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

Probably best for both parties. Jeff looks beaten up to me.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2021)

ouch. Damn he looked fine when I saw him a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Matt Hardy and Jay Lethal are also bieng horifically misused


I agree. However, lethal deserves more and Matt deserves much less. Matt is taking horrible bumps weekly. He should be a full time manager or working behind the scenes helping with creative and producing matches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

I am surprised wwe hasn’t said anything about Hardy. No future endeavors message?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I am surprised wwe hasn’t said anything about Hardy. No future endeavors message?


Not when you go out like that after receiving chance after chance. You know Vince and his pet peeves, he’s probably disgusted with Hardy’s addictions.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

There’s a lot of backlash towards the LI crowd and homophobic comments they made towards Bowens and Nyla. I told you guys they aren’t the progressive audience they portray themselves as.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)

No the wwe audience is a more sophisticated harder to please crowd. You can actually take your kid to a wwe crowd.

the AEW crowd being a high brow crowd is a myth. Watch a show. It is obviously a myth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m hearing great things about the hook match, I’ll take it with a grain of salt but allegedly he was super over and worked well. I wouldn’t be surprised to see if rampage gets a small bump this week.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 9, 2021)

damn that's a lot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2021)

Just heard about Jeff, well will be waiting on more info to find out the reason for his firing.  

Apologies for not being on yesterday, for some odd reason SLING would not stream TNT for about an hour and a half so I caught the main event of AEW.  Will have to go back and try to watch the first part of the show at a later date.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Current Cody seems to be this weird hybrid of Reign of Terror HHH and "Cena wins LOL "Cena.


the perfect combination for go away heat.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2021)

Can't really blame WWE on this one, Jeff needed help with his demons, Vince offered to help, fully paid for by him and Jeff refused.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 9, 2021)

This is what always pisses me off about Jeff Hardy. We've lost so many people in this business at a young age and Jeff has been in this business since he was a high schooler. After that Victory Road incident I thought I could give him another chance. We almost lost GOATS like Angle, Scott hall, Jake Roberts and so many we did lose. (RIP Eddie)

In short

Fuck Jeff Hardy.

Oh yeah shoutout to Moxley for getting help when he knew he needed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 9, 2021)

So this is what I missed this past Monday, the shitting of a character.   How long before Cross is eventually released.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 10, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Oh yeah shoutout to Moxley for getting help when he knew he needed it.


To play devils advocate, Mox was doing coke and whiskey. That’s a bit easier to put down than a cocktail of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2021)

That’s also why I’d love to see WWE form a partnership too with a smaller organization. Jeff probably can’t take the stress of a full WWE schedule.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 heard Brock carried another show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2021)

The only thing I took away from from Rampage tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2021)

The fuck is this.  Discount Thunder from Big Trouble in Little China, the fuck.  And the lightning still following her down the ramp........ while the fucking announcer is trying to sell this shit.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2021)

Just watched the hook match, he was excellent. Only problem I have is why is he embracing the cheers as a heel? But that’s AEW for you. I also thought his music sucks, he needs something like Dan Severn or Taz had.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 heard Brock carried another show.



I’m in tears, this new iteration of Brock is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

Brock can sound scary and funny telling a story about a moose. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2021)

top 5 brock promo right there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

Hey kisame. What do you think about this wwe nil program?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

this is an interesting program/partnership. Other than Paige Bueckers and Hailey Van Lith; the Cavinder twins are the most famous d1 athletes on social media.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> this is an interesting program/partnership. Other than Paige Bueckers and Hailey Van Lith; the Cavinder twins are the most famous d1 athletes on social media.


Those twins and Ferrari are money, I also seen a good promo from Spivak. Looks to be a great idea so far, I would like if they made press releases for annual signings. Sort of like draft classes.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2021)

I think it’s gonna be hard to develop talent with Prichard in the picture. And he’s still fairly young too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

I think nxt 2.0 will better prepare people for the main roster than hhh’s indie fed.

i still would bring Cornette back in to basically restart ovw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2021)

Hopefully Triple H can actually have a role again. Did any of the news sites ever explain why they ended some of his initiatives?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

I saw all the backstage images and posts on social media about Gargano and O’Reilly leaving. And I think it is shocking that HHH wasn’t there. I would have thought he would have tried to be there no matter what!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I think nxt 2.0 will better prepare people for the main roster than hhh’s indie fed.
> 
> i still would bring Cornette back in to basically restart ovw.






Cornette seems to say here that the last version of NXT was better.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2021)

It had better workers. I am not surprised that Cornette would say that. Cornette’s attitude on some of the 2.0 talent would be that they are not ready for television.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2021)

Yikes Rampage's ratings are catastrophic.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2021)

Bring this kind of stuff back!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bring this kind of stuff back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2021)

^ that was really entertaining


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2021)

So what's this I hear about a Rey Mysterio cartoon network series?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2021)

Fix the fucking women’s division already!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So what's this I hear about a Rey Mysterio cartoon network series?




Ummm.........hasn't this been done before.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Bring this kind of stuff back!


Definitely not, are you trying to go back to the days where people speak about wrestling in public!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2021)

Yeah we don’t want wrestling accidentally getting popular again.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2021)

Liv and Becky are terrible on the mic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 13, 2021)

Does anyone understand what Vince is saying?

Also JizzTV.  

I'm done for tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2021)

I quit after that stupid finish to Rollins/Lashley.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 

here is my wrestling forum message on the WWE NIL:


> This is a program. None of these people have signed for wwe. They have access to coaches and the performance center. This is basically like a club membership and access to a marketing team, personal trainers, and wrestling coaches, gym, and venue. Everyone signed may decide that they don’t like wrestling. And that’s totally cool if they decide that.
> 
> i think it is one of the most ambitious and interesting things wwe has done in a while.
> 
> And they got some big names in the partnership too!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2021)

If I were them, I'd also continue to try working with UFC talent. Ronda was difficult to work with, but they didn't have to go through the trouble of building up her name. She already had one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2021)

So any guesses on what happens tonight on Dynamite?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any guesses on what happens tonight on Dynamite?



Hangman retains
Someone debuts
Deeb and Shida tear the house down


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 15, 2021)

Kevin Owens is going no where has he has re-signed with WWE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any guesses on what happens tonight on Dynamite?



Don't see DB winning lol. 

Also damn AEW has seats selling on their website for $800 lmao.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hangman retains
> Someone debuts
> Deeb and Shida tear the house down


Really looking forward to Deeb/Shida III.  Expecting Hangman to retain but probably having Bryan start up his own stable as he was talking about starting one in an interview.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Really looking forward to Deeb/Shida III.  Expecting Hangman to retain but probably having Bryan start up his own stable as he was talking about starting one in an interview.



Bryan
Garcia
who else? Lethal?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Don't see DB winning lol.
> 
> Also damn AEW has seats selling on their website for $800 lmao.


They don’t even fill out their arenas lol, that’s absurd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bryan
> Garcia
> who else? Lethal?


2.0 probably.  I would break away QT Marshel's big guy and have in join Bryan as he's doiing nothing in Marshel's group.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They don’t even fill out their arenas lol, that’s absurd.



Yeah that's wild. Cash crab.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Jesus they are opening with hangman bryan


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Lol @ the statefarm plug.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2021)

Why hasn’t Bryan won yet?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Clock gonna run out probably lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Damn Bryan has already stacked up 13 matches too. That’s crazy.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 15, 2021)

Talk about deflating


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2021)

Danielson robbed. Warning to wwe talent, you will always be second class citizens at AEW.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Talk about deflating


Wait till you see how the rest of the show goes if you want deflating.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

The ratings will say only three people from a Naruto forum were watching.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Clock gonna run out probably lmao.


Im mad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


>


Like fantastic match, but commit man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Maybe DB loses the third match and then takes a break? I didn’t realize he has wrestled that much already.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Maybe DB loses the third match and then takes a break? I didn’t realize he has wrestled that much already.


Strap is on the line at battle of the belts

It should be the rematch.


Also god damn black that shit was fire

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Strap is on the line at battle of the belts
> 
> It should be the rematch.
> 
> ...



Yeah the video packages that they're doing for talent are very good. They did a lot of great work with for Miro.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

lmao this feud has been hilarious wtf.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Griff garrison activly trying to die


I respect it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Ryback just got buried from the couch

fucking hell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2021)

Ryback probably watching like wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 15, 2021)

Something went long

didn't get the owen cup announcement


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ryback just got buried from the couch
> 
> fucking hell


What did they say about him?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2021)

That Rampage card is a joke. May be a new record low rating this week.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That Rampage card is a joke. May be a new record low rating this week.



I think they need to spend more time promoting it on Dyanamite. I feel like the commentator's rush to push the matches in what feels like a few seconds.

like those video packages they like to make (especially for Miro lol) could be used to promote more matches on Friday.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2021)

Apparently when MJF was talking about a bidding war for him in 2024. he wasn't lying.

Dirtsheets say that both USA and FOX both want WWE to sign MJF in 2024. 

By then MJF will be about 28 years old.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 16, 2021)

The Juice Man said:


> Apparently when MJF was talking about a bidding war for him in 2024. he wasn't lying.
> 
> Dirtsheets say that both USA and FOX both want WWE to sign MJF in 2024.
> 
> By then MJF will be about 28 years old.


Just heard about that.  Honesty you think MJF would be the same character under WWE's micromanagment and Vince's and Bruce's hands.  Plus didn't WWE have the guy first but used him as a bodyguard for Joe at NXT the let him go.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2021)

MJF better ask for 100% creative control for his character.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2021)

AEW ratings.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 16, 2021)

@Rukia what did you think of the match between Bryan and Hangman.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2021)

Decent. Lots of commercials. I think it flattered Hangman too much.

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns or AJ Styles were both better. So it is an overreaction if the Meltzers of the world give it *****.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

DB versus AJ would have been good. Don’t care for a fight with Roman though.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Decent. Lots of commercials. I think it flattered Hangman too much.
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns or AJ Styles were both better. So it is an overreaction if the Meltzers of the world give it *****.


I’d love to see face Bryan against the current Roman. 

I thought Bryan sold his ass off, but I do agree that there were too many commercials and commentary was plugging a lot of nonsense. Meltzer will give it 6-6.5 just because they went an hour, but In all honesty it was 3.5-4. The finish was deflating as well.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 17, 2021)

Five stars for Bryan-Page, still higher than I’d give it but a lot more accurately rated than an Omega match.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2021)

TBH I'm surprised Meltzer didn't give it 25 starts.  Though I guess that needs to have Omega as one of the two.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Massive fall off after the first match but it creeped back up. Also AEW's ratings trouble might be due to them being on the west coast at an earlier time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2021)

Cora Jade embarrassed Darby on Twitter.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm confused about why he thought sending out that first tweet was a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2021)

He thought she wouldn’t see or care I guess? Or he thought she is a 20 year old rookie. She won’t say anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Word that’s kind of crazy/disturbing.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Lol have they just delegated all things  orange Cassidy to this show?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

wasn’t Cody supposed to be in a tv title feud? Lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Cora Jade embarrassed Darby on Twitter.





Raiden said:


> I'm confused about why he thought sending out that first tweet was a good idea.


Though she should really pick on someone her own size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

Just watched Rampage. Honestly they should have cut out that first match and made the last match longer.

Idk something about this show makes sit feel neglected too. As if they almost don't care. I know that's not true though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2021)

@Kisame3rd14 cody is so desperate to be a babyface he put himself in a feud with Dan Lambert. You can’t make this up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2021)

I laughed when Lambert said the reality show sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2021)

Rukia said:


> @Kisame3rd14 cody is so desperate to be a babyface he put himself in a feud with Dan Lambert. You can’t make this up!



Stream was on the fritz but from what I heard is that the guy got booed even with Lambert being there.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2021)

Cornette is the biggest name in AEW. I watched Dynamite and most of the signs I noticed were Cornette related.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2021)

I also think they might be listening to him a little bit. He complained that CM Punk and DB were on television too much. On the episode right after, Punk only appeared for a few moments at the end of the show.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2021)

They definitely listen to Cornette. They should listen more though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 18, 2021)

Dem boos, at this point Cody must know he's a heel because if he is still sticking to being a face, the guy is legit deranged.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2021)

WWE got eyes on MJF. But his AEW contract is up in 2024 lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2021)

I CBA to watch rampage, the card looked terrible. I’ll check the highlights out though.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2021)

I heard Reigns fired heyman. Is that really a good idea? Lol. I’m genuinely not sure.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 19, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I heard Reigns fired heyman. Is that really a good idea? Lol. I’m genuinely not sure.


One theory I’m seeing floated around is that it’s going to lead to Heyman fully turning on Brock at the day1 ppv.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 19, 2021)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> One theory I’m seeing floated around is that it’s going to lead to Heyman fully turning on Brock at the day1 ppv.



Wouldn't be surprised.

Though I would prefer a Roman clean win and Heyman used for building up someone else to take down Roman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2021)

Is he ok?  There's no Fuck in the tweet.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2021)

Apparently the Kane imposter storyline ended because Vince didn't like the wig: 

lol Foley got mad at Moxley for talking about his kids and Moxley thought it was a work:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2021)

Scary how disinterested the fans looking during the opening segment.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 20, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> Wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Though I would prefer a Roman clean win and Heyman used for building up someone else to take down Roman.


Outside Lesnar, no one one that current roster, Raw & Smackdown has credibility to beat  FINAL BOSS BABYGURL.

And praise the lord Styles and Omos broke up.

AJ needs to get his ass back in the title picture where he belongs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2021)

who watched raw


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 20, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> who watched raw



Not I.  TBH I've not watched a non PVP live in months, either Raw/Smackdown/NXT or AEW.  They all put the best stuff on their youtube channel to watch there hours after the events.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2021)

I watched a little bit of Raw. And boy did it suck. I can’t wait until day 1 is over. Maybe they will give us something different that doesn’t suck when we get to that point?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2021)

Only thing I got from the highlights of Raw last night was that Vince loves firing people before the holidays.......ok.   Also is the old man legit losing his mind on camera going by his garble.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 21, 2021)

Dawwwww, Vince got himself a sugar baby

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> who watched raw



I can only bear to watch a few segments sadly. I tuned in at the ending yesterday


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2021)

Damn I saw a tweet from someone saying NXT was the best television they had seen in a really long time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Damn I saw a tweet from someone saying NXT was the best television they had seen in a really long time.


So vague. Give us a source!


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So vague. Give us a source!



casual fan. I searched for wrestling news on Twitter and saw someone gushing about nxt


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2021)

Very cool video package just now for Owen Hart.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2021)

From @wrestlingforum M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2021)

O’Reilly and fish hanging out with Adam Cole. Another batch of wwe guys doing exactly the same thing creative from wwe gave to them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 23, 2021)

Rukia said:


> O’Reilly and fish hanging out with Adam Cole. Another batch of wwe guys doing exactly the same thing creative from wwe gave to them.


They were together in ring of honor


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> They were together in ring of honor


They made it big though in wwe. I could use the tree in a forest analogy here.

That’s where they found a big audience. Anything they do on another big show is easy to view as a derivative.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2021)

The Riott Squad pushes need to end. Liv Morgan and Ruby Soho are not good enough. There are literally a dozen women in each company that are better than them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2021)

Yeah I'm pessimistic about that and sadly a lot more stuff too. It feels like all their stuff is messed up lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 23, 2021)

Liv is on the lower end of average shes just pretty

I disagree completely on soho though


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2021)

Soho has done poor work in AEW.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ruby is garbage, her matches are botchfests.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2021)

that's a nice comeback. wonder if marvel will try to snatch roman up in a few years since he'd fit right in the mcu.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> that's a nice comeback. wonder if marvel will try to snatch roman up in a few years since he'd fit right in the mcu.


And if they made him namor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2021)

Roman would have to be a villain. Marvel is rebuilding with the Young Avengers right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And if they made him namor.


Well technically it wouldn't be that bad.  Didn't the guy have a short term relationship with Sue Storm when Reed Richards was "dead" at the time.  And the guy got this version of the Invisible Woman.   God the 90's were something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 23, 2021)

Saw the main event from last night's AEW show.  Hopefully MJF is all rigtht, thu guy legit landed on his head on that spot.  Also I take it there one of the camera guys is probable going to get an ass chewing this week for missing that table spot between Darby and MJF.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2021)

Speaking of MJF, just saw that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2021)

Sasha Banks needs to win the Rumble this year. Hasn't won one yet. And as basically the greatest female wrestler of this era, it would be a crime against humanity to not give her one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Sasha Banks needs to win the Rumble this year. Hasn't won one yet. And as basically the greatest female wrestler of this era, it would be a crime against humanity to not give her one.


*Charlotte flair kicsk the door in*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2021)

Vince selling his CT mansion. That's really interesting. I wonder if they are shifting WWE operations to Florida.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 25, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well technically it wouldn't be that bad.  Didn't the guy have a short term relationship with Sue Storm when Reed Richards was "dead" at the time. And the guy got this version of the Invisible Woman. God the 90's were something.


should've had jessica alba wear that. it might've salvaged those crappy F4 movies.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

When comics still sold.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

I give up on Toni in wwe. She has looked rusty in every match on Smackdown. That potential I saw a few years ago has been wasted. She had already peaked.

get her a tag team partner. And do so with the idea that this is going to be a long term team. Maybe Dakota Kai as a call up is a good option?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2021)

You guys still watching wrestling?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Charlotte flair kicsk the door in*



She might actually win due to all the sandbagging and unprofessional shit she has been doing recently.  Demand Vince puts her in for the Brock style push, and instead of doing the job to the person who wins the rumble and takes the title at Mania, she goes rogue, wins the match and Vince still won't fire her.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2021)

Imagine getting pushed for that long and still getting mad lol.

I think she should look at other ventures (movies).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

I don't enjoy Charlotte. She is not offering anything tbh. The idea that she would be pencilled in for a top match at Wrestlemania right now is nuts. There are 4 other women that WWE can use for that spot; so I hope they use them. Put Charlotte in a BR.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2021)

She is way too overexposed. Fans need a break.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

Charlotte needs to go away for 6 months and come back as a humble babyface.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2021)

Honestly, things like this are why if someone said "House show or Live taping of Raw/Smackdown" I'd take a house show any day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

House shows are way more fun to watch.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2021)

Didn’t realize that Cody won the championship yesterday.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Didn’t realize that Cody won the championship yesterday.



Cody: Sammy your title run is lacking. Its lacks... HATE. *Force chokes sammy* Im going over brother.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2021)

Raw is going to be horrible tonight. The roster has been devoid of star power. If some of their good people are not available due to covid.. just imagine how horrendous it could be!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2021)

From the Christmas episode.  Can someone explain to me how in the hell does a heel get cheered and is over in such a short amount of time. Not to mention what happen after the show went off the air.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be horrible tonight. The roster has been devoid of star power. If some of their good people are not available due to covid.. just imagine how horrendous it could be!



Yeah the first thought I had was again they need to end the draft lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be horrible tonight. The roster has been devoid of star power. If some of their good people are not available due to covid.. just imagine how horrendous it could be!


Heard about this, main concern from what I'm hearing is what about Day One?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2021)

Maybe some people will find raw refreshing since some underused talent will probably be there. But I think it will be talent we know wwe doesn’t care about.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2021)

Funny thing to- I sometimes feel like the presentation of the shows is off, but I could never really explain why.

Jim might have touched on it. He said recently that they just book big arenas to make the shows feel special, even when smaller venues are more appropriate.

I think that's it. Sometimes it just feels over the top.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 27, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Raw is going to be horrible tonight. The roster has been devoid of star power. If some of their good people are not available due to covid.. just imagine how horrendous it could be!


I wouldn't expect anything from eps during holiday seasons anyway. that's when they usually go full filler mode until royal rumble time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2021)

I litterally forgot there was a raw today


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 27, 2021)

Bishoff might actually make me sit through a Jizz segment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 28, 2021)

So this is what ended this is what ended the show........... well legit tried watching but couldn't after two minutes so missed out on what ever this show was.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2021)

AEW is planning to get bigger: 

AEW planning to add to their roster. 

Damn they must be making money!

I guess it makes sense though. They most exciting things they've done is add talent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Dynamite sounds awful tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeah not really interesting:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

There are some things I like on AEW, but sometimes they ask me to go two weeks without seeing them. WWE has the opposite problem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I guess it makes sense though. They most exciting things they've done is add talent.


 Just liie TNA did. At least AEW has the benefit of WWE shooting itself in tbe foot to somewhat help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Very strange. They have a huge roster:


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

AEW has to cut/fire people. They have to do it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Damn they can make a lot better matches. Looking through the roster now. Tony should let someone else help lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Bring in Jim Cornette to run things.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Did you see the sit down interview? It’s insane how good Paul Heyman is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the sit down interview? It’s insane how good Paul Heyman is.



Yep boss stuff haha.

I started laughing when he asked for a glass of water.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Toni Storm released.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2021)

Young, pretty , white, dumptruck ass


Nobody is safe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

And her last match apparently was an L to Charlotte? Lmao. WWE is ruthless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Toni deserves a lot of criticism for her time in wwe tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

I think the issue is probably what Rukia mentioned about contracts. And I feel like Khan convinced Vince he can get the same bang for his buck for a lot less.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I think the issue is probably what Rukia mentioned about contracts. And I feel like Khan convinced Vince he can get the same bang for his buck for a lot less.


Probably.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 29, 2021)

Toni wanted out.  Likely had enough of Charlotte sandbagging her every match and knowing where the glass ceiling is for anyone not charlotte.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Sasha Banks did everything in her power to try to help Toni the last two weeks. So, it is strange to me that this happened. I saw so many pictures of the Banks and Storm team celebrating, even pictures from last night.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Dark age of charlotte flair continues lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Nia fired after “shooting” with Charlotte. Haven’t seen Alexa in months. Toni Storm gone.

Going back further. Asuka's last opponent was probably Charlotte.

Don't forget the time Kairi got concussed in a match and Charlotte was pissed at her for not "cooperating".

I have no time for Charlotte.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Lol was the match on right now advertised for tonight?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Christian ate the pin? Wow lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Schmoz.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Another trios match? Smh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

WWE finish.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Jericho.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

They Lucha brothers are turning heel? Lol.

might  he time to switch The championships.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Lol another squash match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Babyface promo from Lambert.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh shit jim Cornette and Paul heyman reference.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Lmao that was funny. They could have slowed it down a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Jade still has a lot to learn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

They have a  trios match? Damn.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Hayter as the attacker would have been a better surprise.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

You can’t do a trios match as the main event.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

Hmm punk has eyes on the title?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Guevara is miscast. Much better as a heel.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Pillman is a bad promo.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

I wondered what happened to pillman lol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

Put the belt on Ethan Page.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

That’s it for me. No interest in this trios match.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2021)

I wonder if there are active wrestling threads on Reddit. Seems like a lot of people here stopped actively watching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2021)

Rukia said:


> AEW has to cut/fire people. They have to do it.





Raiden said:


> Damn they can make a lot better matches. Looking through the roster now. Tony should let someone else help lol.


They made the recent WWE mistake of oversaturation.


Rukia said:


> Bring in Jim Cornette to run things.


If they do not have promo ability then he really can not help them. 


Raiden said:


> I wonder if there are active wrestling threads on Reddit. Seems like a lot of people here stopped actively watching.


I have not watched a show, between either, in 3 to 4 months. I have not sat through a full show in years. I do catch matches on PPV. And I will always watch a RR match.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2021)

when wwe is cold, wrestling is cold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2021)

Hopefully AEW can continue to do well despite the TBS move. that feels like such a big downgrade.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 30, 2021)

I can listen to Corny talk about food all damn day.

"Pizza crust is the bone of the pizza"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2021)

Jim talking about being at Vince’s house was gold.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2021)

His flexible wife defeated his groin

Gods curse

Groin of straw

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> His flexible wife defeated his groin
> 
> Gods curse
> 
> Groin of straw



lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> Young, pretty , white, dumptruck ass
> 
> 
> Nobody is safe


All I've learned over the years following wwe is that vince hates dumptruck ass unless its attached to a morbidly obese person.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2021)

Rukia said:


> Pillman is a bad promo.


Really lacking his father's talent on the mic. Although I can't remember if Pillman was already a good promo at Jrs age either.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 30, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> All I've learned over the years following wwe is that vince hates dumptruck ass unless its attached to a morbidly obese person.


People slept on Victoria.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2021)

this place is still here

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 31, 2021)

PlacidSanity said:


> From the Christmas episode.  Can someone explain to me how in the hell does a heel get cheered and is over in such a short amount of time. Not to mention what happen after the show went off the air.


It’s not referred to as “all friends wrestling” for nothing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 31, 2021)

SAFFF said:


> All I've learned over the years following wwe is that vince hates dumptruck ass unless its attached to a morbidly obese person.




They had this woman signed on NXT and shd barely got TV time.   Hell, I think she was part of the first wave of releases.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2021)

Interesting part for me was that people tuned out after the first match. I blame the first match for that though rather than the second one.



Jim also doesn't like the Lambert stuff. Interesting lol.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 31, 2021)

Apparently this Day One PPV is Nick Khan's baby.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2021)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if there are active wrestling threads on Reddit. Seems like a lot of people here stopped actively watching.



Been 9 months since I last give two shits about Vince and Roman


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2021)

Tony Khan’s back and forth on Twitter about Big Swole is why he has no hope in a war against Vince McMahon. Far too emotional and reactive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Tony Khan’s back and forth on Twitter about Big Swole is why he has no hope in a war against Vince McMahon. Far too emotional and reactive.


Vince is gonna die any day now


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince is gonna die any day now


I have been saying that about Queen Elizabeth for a long time dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2022)

I just saw a gif on Twitter. I don’t really like crimson masks on my women in wrestling. That’s just not for me.

I probably don’t like it much in men’s wrestling either. But I am more indifferent to it with them.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

I think Vince is gonna hang out. But for sure seems to be pulling back.

He should let his spirit rest. Enjoy your money.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2022)

People like Vince or Trump enjoy business. There’s nothing to retire to. Enjoy your money sounds good and all. But what could he possibly enjoy it on?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

Jim's co-host hated the segment with Lambert and thought that AEW had one of their worst episodes ever recently.

I actually thought the segment was funny to watch. But maybe they need to plan a little more carefully.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2022)

Roman Reigns is out of the ppv tonight! What a disaster!!


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

Lol damn.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2022)

This was a one match ppv.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm surprised by the reports now that Vince rejected alternative presentations. It kinda looks like an episode of Monday night RAW.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone watching?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 1, 2022)

BABYGURL is COVID positive.

There will be a 5 way for the WWE title for the main event.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Anyone watching?


No.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2022)

I have it on my pc but not really watching. also getting a lot of problems with Peacock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL is COVID positive.
> 
> There will be a 5 way for the WWE title for the main event.


Wait.....5 way.....let me go see why it is a 5 way......BROCK!?!?!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Now I would have loved to see a Lesner and Lashley showdown.....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

BROCK WON!?!??!?!??! WHAT!?!??!?!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2022)

So someone tell Woods not to win a title, we know who he'll lose it to.

I guess Brock vs Lashley for the title at Mania?  Have Paul v MVP on the mic for battles?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So someone tell Woods not to win a title, we know who he'll lose it to.
> 
> I guess Brock vs Lashley for the title at Mania?  Have Paul v MVP on the mic for battles?


I can get behind this.


And LOL Brock has taken the title from both of them didn't he!?!?!?!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2022)

Austin Creed wins a world title in another wrestling organisation when suddenly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 1, 2022)

And of course Jizz had the worse match on the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank god they took the belt off of Big E.

I bet even Tony khan applauded that booking decision.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2022)

I am ecstatic Liv lost. I think she sucks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2022)

I guess that booking decision makes sense going into Mania.

And at least the fans there got a chance to feel like they watched something special.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2022)

Perfect opportunity to unite the champs again. Do it Vince.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Perfect opportunity to unite the champs again. Do it Vince.



Vince hasnt had balls since austin left


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2022)

Unite belts and end draft?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Perfect opportunity to unite the champs again. Do it Vince.





Zhen Chan said:


> Vince hasnt had balls since austin left





Raiden said:


> Unite belts and end draft?


It has to be leading to this conclusion with all the cuts.


And what Vince has lacked is not balls, but competition.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2022)

I feel like continuing the brand split literally makes their jobs harder. You have so much flexibility to write stories for a three hour show with more members.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2022)

All ending the brand split will do is put the same people on each show

then nick khan will cut another 25 wrestlers


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I feel like continuing the brand split literally makes their jobs harder. You have so much flexibility to write stories for a three hour show with more members.



Yeah but this is Vince we're talking about.  He will want the split out of stubbornness and will continue to be the only person who in the end writes the scripts even after the writers write everything out and it gets completely rewritten by him just as the shows go live.

Also with how the PPV ended and it having stare-downs with Brock and Lashley after the match ended it's almost certain that's the plan now.

We also don't know how long Roman will be out for, this isn't just another guy with Omicron (which can still be deadly and have serious long term issues).  This is a two-time cancer survivor with Covid that will give a greater risk to short and long term health.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 2, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> then nick khan will cut another 25 wrestlers



Again, not a bad idea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2022)

@Nemesis Yeah no disagreement there. I gave up on him making the right decision after I heard he frequently cancels short and long term storylines.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Big E was supposed to retain:


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2022)

Lmao crowd dead for this AJ match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 3, 2022)

Lesnar vs Lashey at R.R.

FINALLY

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2022)

Damn Big E wasn't entitled to a rematch? Wtf .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2022)

Move Big E to the back of the line.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2022)

Keith Lee already homeless

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2022)

Wish we'd get fired up big e more. The goofy shit and jiving should've been toned down when they were prepping to put the title on him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2022)

Ric flair shoot beefing with Becky lynch will never not be funny to me


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Keith Lee already homeless


Oldest 37 year old I've seen since kimbo slice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> Oldest 37 year old I've seen since kimbo slice.



He's starting to look like Daym drops


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2022)

I like Mia Yim and Keith Lee. But I understand that they aren’t what wwe is looking for anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2022)

I don’t get what WWE is looking for/trying to do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2022)

Keith Lee needs to lose some weight but other than that he's solid.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I don’t get what WWE is looking for/trying to do.


I like the potential of Bron, Gigi, Carmelo, and Cora more than all of the Garganos and Candice le Rae’s they were giving us previously.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2022)

teddy said:


> Wish we'd get fired up big e more. The goofy shit and jiving should've been toned down when they were prepping to put the title on him



They should have focused on Big E's original gimmick and turned heel. Beat the shit out of New Day and become the next monster heel while Roman is recovering

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I like Mia Yim and Keith Lee. But I understand that they aren’t what wwe is looking for anymore.





Raiden said:


> I don’t get what WWE is looking for/trying to do.


Exactly. Keith Lee had moves, theme, and mic skills. What was the fucking problem there? Mia Yim was no worst then the top women. The fuck was WWE thinking.


SAFFF said:


> Keith Lee needs to lose some weight but other than that he's solid.


Maybe. He could cut back on the riskier moves I guess.


Rukia said:


> I like the potential of Bron, Gigi, Carmelo, and Cora more than all of the Garganos and Candice le Rae’s they were giving us previously.


Until they change their minds. I now have no faith in the developing talent because of the powers that be.


Jake CENA said:


> They should have focused on Big E's original gimmick and turned heel. Beat the shit out of New Day and become the next monster heel while Roman is recovering


Not a bad idea. He would not need to beat up Kofi and Woods though. But rough people up in general? Yeah.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> They should have focused on Big E's original gimmick and turned heel. Beat the shit out of New Day and become the next monster heel while Roman is recovering


big e wiil never turn on the new day

if he did do a heel turn he would like beat up rey mysterio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2022)

I wonder- will they reunite lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2022)

WWE fired a lot of people from the performance center today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> big e wiil never turn on the new day
> 
> if he did do a heel turn he would like beat up rey mysterio



ah the go to heel turn of the middle 2000s to mid 2010s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2022)

lol what the hell is going on. William Regal got fired: 

This has to be some kind of contract negotiation trick.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2022)

Fire Bruce Prichard! How does he get to stay and everyone else gets fired?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Fire Bruce Prichard! How does he get to stay and everyone else gets fired?


Vince likes prichard more than he likes anybody else now that pat patterson is dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2022)

when are they going to fire Charlotte and Becky?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> when are they going to fire Charlotte and Becky?


Never

They would quit before they ever got fired

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2022)

Next month we find out Triple H contract has been terminated.

But William Regal would like to point out WWE didn't release him. He fired WWE.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2022)

Lmao someone was talking on their cellphone in the front row.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2022)

Stop singing Jericho’s theme song. Enough is enough. Don’t encourage him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2022)

I don’t know why TK overvalues Ruby. That is a mystery to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know why TK overvalues Ruby. That is a mystery to me.


Its because she has acting on the level of ric flair!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2022)

they got at least 10 women better than Ruby. Maybe it is a pride thing? “I will do with Ruby what wwe could not do?”


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 6, 2022)

FInish watching Dynamite.  Enjoyed Hangman vs Dragon, liked the back and forth between Punk and MJF.  Holy shit Fenix is going to be out, the human arm is not suppose to bend like that.  Hell the replay out on Youtube has that spot blurred.  Guess instead of a Christian heel turn we got a Jurassic Express title win instead due to it.  Also heard new signing Jake Atlus got hurt in his first match on Rampage so the injury bug is running rampant.   Figured Jade was winning the title when they showed her daughter in the crowd and blatently pointed that out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2022)

Atlas blew his knee out

Somehow Fenix only dislocated his elbow


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2022)

Rewatching certain segments now. I think good booking decisions were made for the tag championship match and the TBS championship match.

EDIT: Seeing Jurassic Express win the belts was awesome.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2022)

JE is the only team that has wrestled every tag champ besides The bucks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stop singing Jericho’s theme song. Enough is enough. Don’t encourage him.


It is the only thing he has going for himself right now in the ring....


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stop singing Jericho’s theme song. Enough is enough. Don’t encourage him.



ego out of this world. And he might insert himself in the tag title picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2022)

AEW fans are such marks. They play along and give the desired reaction 90% of the time.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2022)

Yeah I was a little cynical of Jim's comment but I think he was dead on. Chris is latching onto people who are young and using it to hyperextend his career. The most logical thing for Chris to do right now take a break/manager role/sit on commentary (i'd prefer not). yet he has a segment every week and sometimes on both shows. Chill out man damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2022)

I don’t want Chris on commentary.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2022)

Any chance of a new nxtuk women’s champion?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2022)

Well just heard Samoa Joe gone from the company.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well just heard Samoa Joe gone from the company.



I'm telling you this purge is going to end with HHH officially gone too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I'm telling you this purge is going to end with HHH officially gone too.


Trips on a shooting spree and wwe headquarters


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 7, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well just heard Samoa Joe gone from the company.


Again?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Again?


never re sign with wwe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I'm telling you this purge is going to end with HHH officially gone too.



Who is technicaally left that's a part of HHH's team, Borash?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Jan 7, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Trips on a shooting spree and wwe headquarters


This but the house is Vince's and Randy is Vince

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 7, 2022)

Way to ride the dick


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2022)

I am bored with this Adam Cole match. Hurry up and win.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2022)

What? Dustin Rhodes vs Sammy Guevara???????


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2022)

Hayter is losing way too many matches. This is fucking sabotage.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2022)

lol @ Arn Anderson giving the middle finger.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2022)

Holy shit. Battle of the belts. This was advertised as a big deal. Who are these fucking jobbers???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2022)

People giving starks props on Reddit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2022)

Dante Martin needs facial hair or something. He is the most milquetoast looking wrestler in the company.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2022)

When is Baker vs Hayter happening?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Way to ride the dick


Not entirely inaccurate to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2022)

Good opportunity to attack Kenny Omega on Twitter if anyone wants it.

(I took my shot lol)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Good opportunity to attack Kenny Omega on Twitter if anyone wants it.
> 
> (I took my shot lol)


I am informed of what was said......Omega was an idiot in that situation.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2022)

Kenny mentions Jim for clout lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## XavierHorrocks (Jan 10, 2022)

a new show is coming soon)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2022)

Raw sucks. Unwatchable garbage.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 10, 2022)

what's up with these heel vs heel feuds?

Seth vs BABYGURL 

now Becky Lynn vs Doudrop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2022)

They also telegraphed Becky vs Bianca at Wrestlemania. It is so bad it makes me wish Liv had won.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Raw sucks. Unwatchable garbage.


Yeah, but did you know water is.....get this......wet?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 11, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> what's up with these heel vs heel feuds?
> 
> Seth vs BABYGURL
> 
> now Becky Lynn vs Doudrop


Theres like 5 babyfaces on the whole main roster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Raw sucks. Unwatchable garbage.



Yeah all I can take smh. I've been watching AEW most of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2022)

Brock and Lashley segment was the only thing worth watching.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Wardlow fighting Punk tonight.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Wardlow fighting Punk tonight.


Nah

Mjf gonna hit him with a chair and get punk dqed

or maybe spears


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Wardlow fighting Punk tonight.


Wardlow built to take Ls from top stars.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 12, 2022)

Glad to see my boy Jay Lethal isn't dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Holy shit  they have a ton of events next week.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2022)

Sammy is getting a lot of heat on Reddit for apparently botching the finish. I didn’t see it tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t like Baker coming out to help Cole. She is doing fine without connecting her act to his. His act has frankly been the weaker act in AEW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2022)

Really bad Rampage card tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2022)

whats the card


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> whats the card


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2022)

Jim said that Tony might be getting bad booking advice from the VP's. Specifically, about how to push due to favoritism.

Probably should have booked a few bigger names for tonight, especially with the shows ratings trouble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2022)

I think they are getting Cole, Andrade, and Black wrong. Black and Andrade are doing better than they did on the main roster in wwe; but this is definitely worse than nxt for all three guys.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 14, 2022)

Seth has his best Michael Jackson cosplay on.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2022)

Hmm shows appears to be using fake noise. 

Lethal is great on the mic.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 14, 2022)

Interesting times at WWE.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2022)

heard there was like 20 mins of wrestling on  smackdown


thats hilarious

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 15, 2022)

I just glad Tony is finally using Jay Lethal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> heard there was like 20 mins of wrestling on  smackdown
> 
> 
> thats hilarious




Well to quote another member




Raiden said:


> Interesting times at WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2022)

Lmao WWE took a shot at AEW:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2022)

Wwe is right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2022)

Eric Bischoff also got mad at them for referencing WWE: 

He might be a little biased though since he was just on the E lol.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Eric Bischoff also got mad at them for referencing WWE:
> 
> He might be a little biased though since he was just on the E lol.


Eric is not wrong.
Man.....he was so wasted.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2022)

Vince will never get over his out of touch mindset that comes off as racism toward middle eastern wrestlers. Constantly limiting these guys to the same outdated foreign heel gimmick that hasn't worked in the last 30 years except for Muhammad Hassan. And we saw how that turned out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2022)

And also giving people gimmicks from the 80's and 90's. Wtf man .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

To be fair, they both suck. One just sucks with more sizzle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

Ali had potential, although it's kinda hard to know if he would've made it or not. On first glance, doesn't seem like a guy that would hold the attention of the crowd for a longer period. His face is perfect for wrestling tho, rugged baby face, can work as both face or heel. 

Anyways, smart move by Ali. If he leaves, AEW will obviously snatch him while hot. If he stays and does a program, he'll be known as the guy that survived the purge by being handpicked by Vince.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2022)

Jim said AEW contacts have ridiculous compensation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Jim said AEW contacts have ridiculous compensation.


Sounds like WCW.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> Vince will never get over his out of touch mindset that comes off as racism toward middle eastern wrestlers. Constantly limiting these guys to the same outdated foreign heel gimmick that hasn't worked in the last 30 years except for Muhammad Hassan. And we saw how that turned out.



Hassan worked because Vince (or who was running smackdown at the time) went against the whole foreign heel stereotype.  Hassan was an American patriot who wanted others to live up to the ideals of freedom of religion and not to receive prejudice from hypocrites who at the time made up what the character considered most of America.  Then Vince likely took control, put in the foreign heel look with terrorists and it yeah ended swiftly

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 17, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> Vince will never get over his out of touch mindset that comes off as racism toward middle eastern wrestlers. Constantly limiting these guys to the same outdated foreign heel gimmick that hasn't worked in the last 30 years except for Muhammad Hassan. And we saw how that turned out.


To be "fair" to vince....Vince.... not just middle eastern men, it'd racism towards anyone not white, take a look at any other race and the gimmicks they end up with. At least new day dug themselves out of an awful gimmick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

Actually Hassan refuted those dudes in ski masks being terrorists or even Muslim for that matter, by saying how could anyone profile those guys when they were* IN SKI MASKS*. 

It was a big brain move showing obvious murican bigotry. Hassan's gimmick was ahead of its time and in an ideal world, could have naturally and organically be turned into a patriotic face had your average murican wrestling fan back then possessed an IQ of at least double digits to actually comprehend what's going instead of retardedly screaming "USA" at the AMERICAN wrestler when pitted against someone Canadian like Jericho.  

It was a big revelation for Vince that wrestling fans don't actually absorb meaningful stories and just want more of the same shit that they masochistically tune in into every week and bitch about later.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't get them. It would literally be less work if they let people have more creative say in the creation of their characters.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 17, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I don't get them. It would literally be less work if they let people have more creative say in the creation of their characters.



Vince grew up in a trailer park where he had little to no control over his life.  It affected him so much to the point he refuses to let anyone have any influence over him and he needs to control every little thing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 17, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Vince grew up in a trailer park where he had little to no control over his life.  It affected him so much to the point he refuses to let anyone have any influence over him and he needs to control every little thing.



horrific.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2022)

To be fair to Vince he did peak wrestling. No one can deny him that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2022)

This ad has me rolling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 18, 2022)

Please watch John Cena's PEACEMAKER. It is a life changing experience.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Please watch John Cena's PEACEMAKER. It is a life changing experience.


Im planning to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 18, 2022)

lol not sure if yall caught this but Cody does not currently have a contract.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lol not sure if yall caught this but Cody does not currently have a contract.



Yeah just read about that.  He's not going back to the WWE, the only thing that's waiting for him there is face paint and to constantly hiss at people.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2022)

Just speculation but a bit of the AEW three year deals are up so who will TK allow to expire and who will he resign?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Please watch John Cena's PEACEMAKER. It is a life changing experience.



It's out now, I'll watch.  I enjoyed his character in the film but didin't like what he did near the end though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lol not sure if yall caught this but Cody does not currently have a contract.





PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah just read about that.  He's not going back to the WWE, the only thing that's waiting for him there is face paint and to constantly hiss at people.


At.......at least he would get face reaction then.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2022)

Vince turned Walter into a litteral nazi

lmfao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince turned Walter into a litteral nazi
> 
> lmfao



Yeah just heard about that.  Named after a U-boat captain.  Does anybody in that company do research in some of the names they give their talent.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 19, 2022)

So Doudrop is the female Yokozuna going from this clip from Monday...........ok.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 19, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vince turned Walter into a litteral nazi
> 
> lmfao



With the name Gunther....  WALTER GTFO out of there


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2022)

Poor Walter


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2022)

Rip


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2022)

Dementia.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 19, 2022)

Well they had to combat his face pop somehow. This looks like a lot like Bryan's "No Movement".


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2022)

Keith Lee commented:

“Man….if what I’m hearing is real…. Poor Walter."



I feel bad about it too because Vince probably spontaneously made that decision.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2022)

I am not. This is what the roster has become because they have absolutely no fucking push back. Why I think people like Punk look more and more pathetic they want to talk shit after they leave. But no one says shit about the money they got.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 19, 2022)

Did they change Walter’s finisher too?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2022)

Cody the forbidden carpenter


----------



## Raiden (Jan 19, 2022)

I forgot dynamite was tonight


----------



## SilverCross (Jan 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am not. This is what the roster has become because they have absolutely no fucking push back. Why I think people like Punk look more and more pathetic they want to talk shit after they leave. But no one says shit about the money they got.


Not much you can do while under contract.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2022)

Just saw Moxleys promo. I wonder if he’s gonna have a title run.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 20, 2022)

What the fuck lmao, did Vince just watch sailor moon or some shit

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2022)

So first we have WALTER being renamed as the trademarked name Gunther Stark, a decently well known WW2 NAZI U-boat commander. 

And Sharay being repackaged as an Anime school girl. 

What's the betting Vince went to Ali and went "We're gonna name you Sadam Bin Laden Hussain, Pal!" and that's the real reason he nopes the fuck out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 20, 2022)

Gotta wonder what execs at FOX are thinking about this. Tank the roster and renaming people lol.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Just saw Moxleys promo. I wonder if he’s gonna have a title run.


Besides the one he already had?

mjf is after page


After that, who knows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> What the fuck lmao, did Vince just watch sailor moon or some shit



For fuck sakes.......  So I take it this is going to be NIkki ASH's archenemy from here on in.  Is she going to have a change sequence like Sailor Moon before coming to the ring or is she just going to pop up from the ground to back CGI shit and shoot lightning from her finger tips.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 20, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> For fuck sakes.......  So I take it this is going to be NIkki ASH's archenemy from here on in.  Is she going to have a change sequence like Sailor Moon before coming to the ring or is she just going to pop up from the ground to back CGI shit and shoot lightning from her finger tips.



She comes to the ring riding a school bus


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 20, 2022)

Wwe has thankfully abandoned the gunther stark trademark


Lets see if they ignore tuesday next week and go back to Walter


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 20, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wwe has thankfully abandoned the gunther stark trademark
> 
> 
> Lets see if they ignore tuesday next week and go back to Walter



You watch it'll end up being Adolph Fritzl.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 20, 2022)

>‘Vince wants the coaches looking younger, so we need you guys to start dyeing your beards and cutting your hair.’
The hell is wrong with Vince these days? I swear he's more petty now than he's ever been. Is this his way to cope with his old age or something?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> For fuck sakes.......  So I take it this is going to be NIkki ASH's archenemy from here on in. Is she going to have a change sequence like Sailor Moon before coming to the ring or is she just going to pop up from the ground to back CGI shit and shoot lightning from her finger tips.


You joke but that's most likely going to be her entrance if she makes it to the main roster. CG transformation on the screen as she skips to the ring in her school uniform.



> So first we have WALTER being renamed as the trademarked name Gunther Stark, a decently well known WW2 NAZI U-boat commander.
> 
> And Sharay being repackaged as an Anime school girl.
> 
> What's the betting Vince went to Ali and went "We're gonna name you Sadam Bin Laden Hussain, Pal!" and that's the real reason he nopes the fuck out.


Watch it come out that Vince wanted him to put a turban on but unlike tiger ali singh Ali didn't fold like a bitch.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> You joke but that's most likely going to be her entrance if she makes it to the main roster. CG transformation on the screen as she skips to the ring in her school uniform.
> 
> 
> Watch it come out that Vince wanted him to put a turban on but unlike tiger ali singh Ali didn't fold like a bitch.



Ali Singh as a name doesn't even work.  Ali is a name almost exclusively used for Muslims and Singh for Sikhs

Although the turban is legit for Singh since he's a Sikh and a turban is pretty much a must-have item of clothing due to religious laws on hair.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 21, 2022)

Why did BABYGURL purposely force himself to defend his title at the rumble with that DQ?

He should just attacked his cousin so the Usos would win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Why did BABYGURL purposely force himself to defend his title at the rumble with that DQ?
> 
> He should just attacked his cousin so the Usos would win.



Cause WWE logic equals ratings.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 21, 2022)

Seriously these whole "If you win against my stable mate you get to face me, if not you don't" stipulations are always dumb as they 100% of the time give away the result of the match.  Just once I want the heel to do the lightest of slaps in front of the ref to force a DQ.  Even if the Ref is confused for a few seconds before doing it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2022)

Rampage was great


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2022)

So when the AEW game comes out, anybody going to be using Hook's theme for their create a wrestler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2022)

Somebody call Disney, did WWE get permission to use the Lightning character from Big Trouble in Little China.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 22, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Somebody call Disney, did WWE get permission to use the Lightning character from Big Trouble in Little China.


This kinda looks like marvel's Shang Chi too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 22, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So when the AEW game comes out, anybody going to be using Hook's theme for their create a wrestler.


Its top 10 themes rn


----------



## teddy (Jan 22, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Why did BABYGURL purposely force himself to defend his title at the rumble with that DQ?
> 
> He should just attacked his cousin so the Usos would win.


The story they're trying to tell is that rollins, with his personal connection and strong track record against roman, is in his head and causing him to get in his feelings and make mistakes he normally wouldn't while rollins is going about business as usual _(ie. rollins is completely unbothered by the interference and actually smiles while roman ain't all that satisfied and is still visibly steaming from the former's previous shittalking)_. 

the lack of a "special counsel" now also amplifies this and rollins' overall point of roman needing help to sustain his position as the tribal chief. and to roman's credit he's had some successful defenses without the usos _(danielson, big e), _likely feels he needs to prove a point that he's beyond rollins, and that his strength is his own.

normally wwe struggles to tell a story with any sort of nuance nowadays but at least with this it's the top 2 guys in the company who clearly have more say and control over their characters' direction than anyone else so that's what i'm rolling with


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 22, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Somebody call Disney, did WWE get permission to use the Lightning character from Big Trouble in Little China.





SAFFF said:


> This kinda looks like marvel's Shang Chi too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2022)

Jim was pissed that Mickey will be wrestling at a GCW show. Ah well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2022)

So hearing Tony Khan will be allowing some of the starting AEW contracts to expire and not resign those talents.  Two already made known are Joey Janella and Marko Stunt.  Well the Bad Boy can go to Impact and Nicolas can join Strowman in the independent scenes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Jim was pissed that Mickey will be wrestling at a GCW show. Ah well.



Heard that show was not all that great.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So hearing Tony Khan will be allowing some of the starting AEW contracts to expire and not resign those talents.  Two already made known are Joey Janella and Marko Stunt.  Well the Bad Boy can go to Impact and Nicolas can join Strowman in the independent scenes.


I think everyone agrees that Stunt had no business in the ring......at all. Joey just never could go beyond what he is.


It is good......but telling that he is letting these contracts up.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 24, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So hearing Tony Khan will be allowing some of the starting AEW contracts to expire and not resign those talents.  Two already made known are Joey Janella and Marko Stunt. Well the Bad Boy can go to Impact and Nicolas can join Strowman in the independent scenes.


Poor Marko Stunt needs to get some kinda growth surgery

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2022)

Tuning in RAW after nearly 4 years or something, and the first thing I see is Corey Graves begging Brock to strip down.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 25, 2022)

Possible spoiler for the  rumble.

_Queen Ronda is still under contract and maybe a surprise entrant for the women's rumble._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2022)

Still gunther huh. Shame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2022)

Punk vs Mjf in chicago


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 27, 2022)

Walter looked like he lost weight. Vince can't make fun of his body anymore and with his pettiness, changed his ring name instead to Gunther rofl


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2022)

The contrast between Gunther's theme and the hyper bright NXT logo is crazy lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 27, 2022)

Just saw the ladder match.

The suplex from ladder was LEGIT  scary to watch.

The cutter from ladder to ladder was good too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2022)

Huge possible return for the women's rumble and I will mark out if it's true.

Paige-sama maybe cleared to wrestle on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 29, 2022)

Prince, it's time to come home(to Japan)


----------



## teddy (Jan 29, 2022)

Seth in his promo:


"I'm a clown and you're the joke." is a killer line though


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> Prince, it's time to come home(to Japan)


I thought vince been gave up on him.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Reports saying whoever gets eliminated tonight will be released from the company.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Since I'm not currently following wrasslin except the annual Rumble and Mania. Based on his recent booking, any chance Sami can win?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Since I'm not currently following wrasslin except the annual Rumble and Mania. Based on his recent booking, any chance Sami can win?



Doubt it.  Good Money is on KO or AJ

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Doubt it.  Good Money is on KO or AJ



I hear he's doing a Jackass program


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I hear he's doing a Jackass program



Which is why I worry that Adam (from Wrestletalk and formerly of whatculture) Blampied is likely correct with how he booked Sami will be eliminated. He'll get in before Knoxville and the Jackass crew will Eliminate Sami (Hoping Kane will be a surprise entrance and eliminate Knoxville)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> (Hoping Kane will be a surprise entrance and eliminate Knoxville)



Oh right. Same state or whatever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

They're still doing the 2-day mania thing


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Oh right. Same state or whatever.



Johnny Knoxville is just a stagename.  Knoxville comes from the city where he was born.  Knoxville is within Knox County where Kane is the Mayor.  /myneedtooverexplainthings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

looks like we're opening with Roman v Seth


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> looks like we're opening with Roman v Seth



Get the obvious result out of the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

ROFLlins comes out to the Shield theme lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Get the obvious result out of the way.



Getting Seth's Victory out of the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Getting Seth's Victory out of the way.



Would be dumb booking tbh. Roman should only lose at Mania after all this time.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Would be dumb booking tbh. Roman should only lose at Mania after all this time.



Roman was supposed to lose at Day 1 then rechase Brock.  Today is resetting so Rollins get the title and have KO chase Seth and bring Roman back into chasing Brock.

Not the Mania that should happen but is likely going to happen.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Now if only they stuck to either Mox or Ambrose and not interchange when commentating.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Shit. What a near fall.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Roman was supposed to lose at Day 1 then rechase Brock.  Today is resetting so Rollins get the title and have KO chase Seth and bring Roman back into chasing Brock.
> 
> Not the Mania that should happen but is likely going to happen.



Bad booking saved by real life events.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Seth eats a dozen finishers then starts laughing. My God he sucks.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Someone call the police, Seth's dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Good finish if they wanted ROFLlins to stay strong. Roman had to retain.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Well that's Roman's "Plan B"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Roman now to lose at Mania which was always the way to go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Sasha Banks with Sailor Moon cosplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

OMGGGG Thickiinaaaaaa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Sasha Banks with Sailor Moon cosplay


I love it


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> OMGGGG Thickiinaaaaaa


Yes she is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Melina just came in for the gif material

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lord have Mercy Melina still on my mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Melina just came in for the gif material


Got Sasha to give us a Split too. Mmmmmmmm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Kelly x2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

But man......how small is the women's roster?


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Kelly x2


Fuck up fuck up


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Kelly Kelly botching 2 seconds into her rumble match

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Just waiting for my two Queens to show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Kelly Kelly botching 2 seconds into her rumble match



That elimination was funny tho HAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Zelina with Shodai/Madara/Samurai cosplay. 

The weab is overflowing this rumble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Didn't expect Sailor Sasha out so soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Sasha's already gone?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Dana Brazzers still wrestling?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Didn't expect Sailor Sasha out so soon





The Juice Man said:


> Sasha's already gone?


Terrible choice.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Sasha's already gone?



Yup 3rd to be eliminated


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

Zelina madara

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Michelle McTaker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Sonya's gear is love

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

If you know who comes back, she needs to do a Diamond cutter.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

You know who runs to the ring during a rumble? Stupid wrestlers, jobbers, Titus O’Neil. Don’t run to the ring lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

The other funkadactyle


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Cameron using the former music for Ernest Miller/Brodus Clay/Woods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Calm down Corey


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Sorry Carmella. The girl you ripped off got eliminated already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

We gonna talk about mcoole stiffing dana or nah?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Rhea with most eliminations tonight for women's rumble


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> We gonna talk about mcoole stiffing dana or nah?



It's okay. She stiffed her bunshin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Uchiha Zelina eliminated


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

What if Vince has a stroke and has Mickey eliminate Charlotte.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

RTC ivory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Fuck yeah Ivory.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

MILFory


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

IVORY has aged very well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

omg Ivory is 60 and doesn't look a day over 45

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Ivory has Aunt May DNA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Who is Brie gonna hurt today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

BRIE MODE


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey it's Mrs Denielson


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I forgot how much heel heat RTC use to get.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes chants is still WWE canon


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I WISH YOU DIED THE WOMB


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

She has her Impact song and belt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Piggie James PTSD


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickie with the Knockout title.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

HAHAHAHHA I really hope the McTaker elimination was a botch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Mickie with the Knockout title.


I am glad she got that payback on Michelle.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Time to get Foxxy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Something may have happened to Natalya.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Holy smokes the women’s match has a lot of also ran’s.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Impact invasion finally happened. 15 years too late, but still happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

I thought it was Fandango


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I thought it was Fandango


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nikki Bing


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

The almost Mrs. John Cena

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Bella paycheck running wild brother


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Bailey or Ronda to be the last surprise?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Please no Ronda please no Ronda


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

FFS Bella shovel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lita's theme still slaps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Bye Mickey.  At least it wasn't by Charlotte which I was worried about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

TNA Champ eliminated by an Alumni


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

get out Liv you fucking jobber!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Super Hero fight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nikki super jelly of Mighty Molly


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

lmfao 

im so ok with this heel turn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

*WHY DID YOU SAY THAT NAME??????????????*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte's dead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Ronda with the most CAW attire I have ever seen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

QUEEN RONDA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

No Cena. No Mania.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Brie getting revenge for her own elimination last year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Great Ronda. Ffs.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

YAAASSSSSSSS QQQUUUUEEEENN
SSSLLLAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Ronda not trying. In it for the paycheck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

This is a good group of last competitors.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Oh shit 
Shanya & Ronda


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

No asuka or bayley


I dont care anymore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Crowd died with Baszler


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Asuka asked for her release. Allegedly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lita with the Twist of Stunner

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Asuka asked for her release. Allegedly.


Asuka elite wrestling


queen of the joshi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lita matured from wearing a thong into wearing a one piece swimsuit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone but Charlotte

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

wow. dicks.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Nip Slip.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

Lame ending

At least charlotte lost

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Nip Slip.


I missed it......abem.......who?>,>


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

lesser of two evils tbh


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Asuka asked for her release. Allegedly.


Alexa Bliss should also ask for her release. I don’t like that wwe rakes in the merch money and never even fucking uses her.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I missed it......abem.......who?>,>


Ric Flair's daughter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Ronda's bra is the MVP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Queen Ronda need to face Becky. Becky pinned her and Ronda needs to avenge the loss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Also Vince's mom past away at 101 a few days ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

tit kick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Vince vs. God not over yet


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Becky doing character work to get attention off the sign.

Also I just had a scary thought. Lashley to beat Brock tonight (ok that's not the bad thought) but will lead to Goldberg winning the Rumble.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Becky doing character work to get attention off the sign.
> 
> Also I just had a scary thought. Lashley to beat Brock tonight (ok that's not the bad thought) but will lead to Goldberg winning the Rumble.


No


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Becky definitely concussed with these hard drops


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Do you think the sign has backstage heat with Vince?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

Orton wins the rumble


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Becky/Doudrop was a strange decision; not sure why or how it ended up on a ppv.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Orton wins the rumble



I still that over the next year Orton should hit 16 titles, at some point afterwards the title gets vacated, leading to a match between Orton and Cena for 17.  The winner stays on, loser retires.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Imagine being under that


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Brock vs Bobby now, the couples mixed match cooldown next, then the men's rumble.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm calling BABYGURL run in and Brock enters the rumble and wins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

This promo is excellent


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

hypest match in a while tbh


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

10, 15 or 20 minute match?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> 10, 15 or 20 minute match?



No longer than 10. Neither has the style to have a long match. This aint Bret vs. Michaels.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I've been waiting for this match for years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

German vs German


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

That laugh from Brock after being suplexed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lesnar selling


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

You'd think after all his matches with Roman that Brock would be immune to spears.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Some of these landings of the suplexes looked bad with Bobby landing on his arm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

these germans are heavy


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Two legit monsters.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Ref bump here we go with shenanigans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

This Ref has Last of Us level AI

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Ref bump here we go with shenanigans


I hate that they did that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Roman on his final villain arc tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Heyman with his second betrayal of Brock.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I FUCKING CALLED IT.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I FUCKING CALLED IT.


Yeah wasn't this supposed to happen at Day 1? You called this awhile ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Brock could still win at chamber though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

This has been Brock's shortest title reign.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> This has been Brock's shortest title reign.



I think second shortest.  I think the one where he cashed in on Seth to lose it a few weeks later is shorter.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah this title run (day 1 to today) is 28 days
The other run was 27 days

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

I'm still going for Brock to win the Rumble.

Most of the rumble entrants are tag wrestlers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Maryse's attire


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Plot twist.  Someone has kidnapped Vince, paid AEW for Mox for the Rumble until Summerslam, who wins the Rumble and goes after Roman.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Edge's flying elbows even weaker than his spears


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

did edge do the glam slam?


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Miz selling the double spear xD


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Edge needs to move on to a real feud like with AJ Styles or KO.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Edge needs to move on to a real feud like with AJ Styles or KO.



Has to be Styles after Edge injured him 2 years ago at the Rumble.  Though Styles or KO should be winning the rumble.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Nationalism piss break time


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

AJ doing the HBK pose spoiling the ending

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Shinske's theme still slaps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Vince's Sugar baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

This is actually Bound for Glory in disguise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

BOBBY ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Was Naka meant to go out like that.  It seems like he seemed to have supposed to held on there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Weak Nakamura elimination


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Yeah I rechecked AJ look as he eliminated Nakamura and he looked like it shouldn't have happened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Sami


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Ladies and Gentlemen this is Johnny Knoxville and it's Jackass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Knoxville not selling


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Why is Jamie Lee Curtis in the Royal Rumble?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Sami


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

AJ looks like he's actually hurt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Knoxville not selling


He was


The Juice Man said:


> Why is Jamie Lee Curtis in the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

DAMN !!!! What a chest slap.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Why is Omos doing the Roman taunt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> AJ looks like he's actually hurt.




Think you are right


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

If Kurt is in this I want him to go face to face to his true son.  Gable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

I think Sheamus was supposed to catch Ridge there


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Gimmick issues aside.  Corbin moveset is actually very good.  His chokeslam is powerful.  Deep Six and End of days are nuts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Booooooooooooooooogs


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

There goes Styles


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

I have the rumble up on my 2nd screen and havent been compelled to look over at it even once


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Booooooooooooooooogs


I did not know he was that stocky. Looks like a buff and not ripped Rick Rude.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Rey sold that stunner like a king


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Kofi botched his escape ;_;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

hahahahahahha

Kofi botched the spot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Kofi botched his escape ;_;





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> hahahahahahha
> 
> Kofi botched the spot


Those spots are a young man's game.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

I think there's been 3 botched eliminations this rumble


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I think there's been 3 botched eliminations this rumble



Maffew salivating as we speak


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I think there's been 3 botched eliminations this rumble


A new record?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Bad Bunny on some Cena shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

KOFIMANIA IS BOTCHAMANIA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

And now Shane


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

nooo Shane's gonna win it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Shane........huh.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

BEST IN THE WORLD

at sweating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Did Shane eliminate Owens?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2022)

Shane gassed out running to the ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2022)

Lesnar about to kill everyone


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2022)

Bad Bunny is better than half the roster. He is like Dominick Mysterio level.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Did Shane eliminate Owens?


I hope that paycheck was worth resigning for KO.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bad Bunny is better than half the roster. He is like Dominick Mysterio level.


Bunny actually wants to be there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I hope that paycheck was worth resigning for KO.


Its over a mill a year so... probably

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

Everyone that sold for Bunny looked like were selling for Prime Austin FFS


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2022)

Most of those wrestlers are just happy to be there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

When did WWE sign Marko Stunt?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2022)

Roman vs Brock again.

This isn't Rock Vs. Austin.

The real problem with a long title reign is that BABYGURL has no more credible opponents.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2022)

IWC podcasters are shitting on this show.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> When did WWE sign Marko Stunt?


Becky looking really old in the face. Maybe Liv Morgan as champ wouldn't be so bad after all???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> IWC podcasters are shitting on this show.


solomonster is usually fair. if he says it was the worst rumble ever; that means it was objectively bad.

JD will be negative about anything. it is his schtick.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2022)

who the fuck still watches jd


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2022)

I don’t know. I guess he has his audience. Probably a pretty toxic and miserable group of people.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2022)

According to Meltzer, FOX wants Charlotte vs Rousey at WM.

Just LOL.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t know. I guess he has his audience. Probably a pretty toxic and miserable group of people.


Right?

Fucking wrestling incels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2022)

Anyone who thinks it's the worst ever needs to go watch some of the shit in the 90s, 00s, 10s.  This was a middling rumble at worst.  Certainly not one of the great ones but damn, people go way over the top on things.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 30, 2022)

First wrestling I watched live in a month, I thought the PPV was fine overall but I understand the dissatisfaction with the two rumble matches in particular. It would do them so favors to change the plans for mania to Seth vs Roman, that match was perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Anyone who thinks it's the worst ever needs to go watch some of the shit in the 90s, 00s, 10s.  This was a middling rumble at worst.  Certainly not one of the great ones but damn, people go way over the top on things.


Eh....below average at worst. The rumble matches are........forgettable.


----------



## teddy (Jan 30, 2022)

Of course charlotte needs another feather in her cap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> IWC podcasters are shitting on this show.



Honestly, apart from the men's rumble, it was a decent show. The title matches were good. Had some good stories told. 



Rukia said:


> Becky looking really old in the face. Maybe Liv Morgan as champ wouldn't be so bad after all???



ROFLlins too cheap to hire a nanny so the Man has to work a WWE schedule and take care of their kid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

teddy said:


> Of course charlotte needs another feather in her cap



Female Triple H. Right down to the body type and implants.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Honestly, apart from the men's rumble, it was a decent show. The title matches were good. Had some good stories told.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLlins too cheap to hire a nanny so the Man has to work a WWE schedule and take care of their kid.


I liked Bobby brock and Seth roman

I entertained the womens rumbke because i thought asuka and bayley would be in it. They were not, that lowered my enjoymrnt immensely


everything else was trash imo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> I liked Bobby brock and Seth roman
> 
> I entertained the womens rumbke because i thought asuka and bayley would be in it. They were not, that lowered my enjoymrnt immensely
> 
> ...



There were positives in every match except the men's Rumble:

-Doudrop stiffing Mrs. ROFLlins 
-Roman screwing Lesnar
-Roman shitting on Seth's dumb mindgames
-Maryse's attire
-Melina and Mickie appearances

Men's was just godawful with a lot of botches and shit booking.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2022)

Whoever writes the stupid Kofi spot into the script every year. I want that person fired.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Honestly, apart from the men's rumble, it was a decent show. The title matches were good. Had some good stories told.


I feel like they wasted Brock vs Lashley with that finish. That match up is one of the few good legit ones left.


Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Female Triple H. Right down to the body type and implants.


Was HHH ever THIS bad for this long though? When it came to 20 minute long ass mic time, yes. But inserting himself into any title match and finishing in the top 4 four straight years. Being eliminated last twice in that span. Getting doubled team once in final 3, and winning one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I feel like they wasted Brock vs Lashley with that finish. That match up is one of the few good legit ones left.



They have the rest of the year to fill with the two of them after Brock and Roman is finally settled. Probably the feud for Summerslam. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Was HHH ever THIS bad for this long though? When it came to 20 minute long ass mic time, yes. But inserting himself into any title match and finishing in the top 4 four straight years. Being eliminated last twice in that span. Getting doubled team once in final 3, and winning one.



He was. But Charlotte slowly surpassing him. She at least has 5 years left, and given how safe she works, could be even more if she's not interested in having a family. She'll get that sweet 16 sooner or later.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2022)

I feel the men's rumble could have been better.  3 botched eliminations really throw dents on a Rumble.

Omos looked like he hurt AJ which might be why AJ seemed to have been thrown out early for him.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Jan 30, 2022)

What did Seth do to her?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Female Triple H. Right down to the body type and implants.



Charlottehould do the "H" pose on the ring post during her entrance too


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> What did Seth do to her?


This really hurts to look at. Seth must have some demon seed going on that ate away poor Becky from the inside out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 31, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> This really hurts to look at. Seth must have some demon seed going on that ate away poor Becky from the inside out.



She looks like a waitress at Wendy's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> What did Seth do to her?





SAFFF said:


> This really hurts to look at. Seth must have some demon seed going on that ate away poor Becky from the inside out.


He really burned it down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 31, 2022)

So apparently the original plan for the men's royal rumble was to have riddle win it


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2022)

teddy said:


> So apparently the original plan for the men's royal rumble was to have riddle win it



Riddle was first choice, then Randy.  But then Vince had his last minute case of senility and put Brock as the winner.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2022)

Both Riddle and Orton are terrible choices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 31, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Female Triple H. Right down to the body type and implants.


I understand the sentiment but I have to disagree completely. Charlotte is one of maybe 10 women on the planet that can actually make a wrestling match look legitimate. She also looks and carries herself as a star. And while there’s something to be said for her being one of the few wrestlers(of either gender) that WWE allows to shine, I don’t think anyone can argue in good faith that it’s undeserved. And the same can be said for Rousey as well.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2022)

Hopefully they give Rey vj AJ some time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 31, 2022)

At least Styles is back in the main event picture.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2022)

So what did I miss from Sat. PPV to today?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Both Riddle and Orton are terrible choices.



Who’s your choice then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Who’s your choice then?


Well me personally I would have chosen Styles or Owens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 1, 2022)

^^^^^
He read my mind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 1, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what did I miss from Sat. PPV to today?



Vince changed rumble plans nearly 20 times before show. Might as well let a GM Mode Randomizer be in charge.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2022)

I didn’t remember Ronda being this bad lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t remember Ronda being this bad lol.


She has some ring rust too. I am not being to harsh on her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2022)

Vince fired Shane?  

Nah, man, there's some weird shit going on in E.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 2, 2022)

Brandi is not a good enough wrestler to get Paige through a match


this is gonna be bad


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm convicted MJF will take the belt off of of Adam Page.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Vince fired Shane?
> 
> Nah, man, there's some weird shit going on in E.



Hearing Shane's attitude while producing the men's Rumble played a part plus the rumored plans after for him for WM.  Welp, nepotism gets you so far before the head of the family has to pull the trigger.   Speaking of , we might need a new emote if Shane can be banished and he's direct blood, then HHH isn't safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 3, 2022)

Just heard about that.  Over comments he made in 2010 about the Illuminati and the Holocaust.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Brandi is not a good enough wrestler to get Paige through a match
> 
> 
> this is gonna be bad


Paige will actually have to walk Brandi through a match (in her first match) lol.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Feb 3, 2022)

Damn, can't even imagine how bad Shane's idea was if WWE creative of all things are laughing at it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 3, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> Damn, can't even imagine how bad Shane's idea was if WWE creative of all things are laughing at it


"Heres the plan, you out the belt on me and I beat everybody"


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2022)

I have always thought wwe would be better if Shane had taken over. There are rumors that he has tried a couple of times.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if something similar happened between Triple H and Vince too. But we just haven't heard about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2022)

There are a lot of rumors about a Shane coup. And the best thing about the rumors are the claim that Kevin Dunn is the first person Shane would fire!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2022)

I thought that Kendrick DVD was satire and that the whole thing was overblown over a few bad jokes. Turns out, he actually believed that shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2022)

Shane in his revenge should tell us what was in the Box he talked about when he first came back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 3, 2022)

It makes me smile when I hear Cornette rant about good food.

"I guess you could request a blowjob but don't let me cum."


----------



## Raiden (Feb 3, 2022)

Man this tells you how dysfunctional the place is. Vince actually put him away. Wtf lol.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2022)

WWE made over $1 billion according to their investors call yesterday.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2022)

WWE the business is killing AEW the business.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2022)

BABYGURL


is Next?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2022)

I take it smackdown was uneventful?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2022)

FINALLY

setting up Thunder Rosa vs Baker for a ppv


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 4, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> I take it smackdown was uneventful?


Oldberg came back. Das it


----------



## teddy (Feb 4, 2022)

I like how oldberg can just walk in and get a title shot


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2022)

i saw a lot of stuff on twitter about how bad this episode of smackdown was. i think a lot of people give smackdown the benefit of the doubt and everyone knows it is a better show than Raw. But tonight it sounds like they produced a raw quality show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2022)

BABYGURL makes Smackdown tolerable. Without him Smackdown is just as bad as RAW.

Also this match is Goldberg's last match in his current contract.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> BABYGURL makes Smackdown tolerable. Without him Smackdown is just as bad as RAW.
> 
> Also this match is Goldberg's last match in his current contract.



Until his next contract the Saudis pay for.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2022)

I think some of these Elimination Chamber matches are ridiculous. But I can tolerate them because they are part of the Saudi Show. Which in my mind is not a legitimate wwe event.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WWE the business is killing AEW the business.



What's a "stadium strategy for WWE's premium live events?" I was just looking at what Vince said as comment:


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> What's a "stadium strategy for WWE's premium live events?" I was just looking at what Vince said as comment:


You know what I hate? Basketball or wrestling in football stadiums. Terrible venue for the events.


----------



## teddy (Feb 6, 2022)

_they were bothered that she didn’t need wrestling because of her already established wealth and success, as opposed to someone who needed it and would do anything to get a job_ - from a summary of the tij jade cargill interview

of course. tells you everything about how keen wwe actually is with building stars nowadays

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WWE the business is killing AEW the business.


From all accounts AEW is still in the red. If you look at their social media engagement and google trend numbers they’re less than a 5th as popular as WWE. With most of AEWs individual talent not much more popular than D list influencers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 7, 2022)

teddy said:


> _they were bothered that she didn’t need wrestling because of her already established wealth and success, as opposed to someone who needed it and would do anything to get a job_ - from a summary of the tij jade cargill interview
> 
> of course. tells you everything about how keen wwe actually is with building stars nowadays



Vince: Hey give up your lucrative and successful brand for less money and no security
Jade:Tf? No
Vince: You have no place in this business


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2022)

AEW. Please put her on tv.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW. Please put her on tv.



From the looks of it going from storyline she might be going out on her own by how Baker has been treating her character.  The Martinez hire to attack Rosa didn't sit well with her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 9, 2022)

Is she still with Impact Wrestling?  Last I saw of her, she was absorbed by a pregnant woman in face paint.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 9, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> From the looks of it going from storyline she might be going out on her own by how Baker has been treating her character.  The Martinez hire to attack Rosa didn't sit well with her.


That story hasn’t advanced in 3 weeks. I also don’t see evidence it will advance this week. (Since AEW gives away their entire show ahead of time.  )


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 9, 2022)

Tuning in for the surprise tonight, my first time watching live this year, hopefully they deliver.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 9, 2022)

Great show


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2022)

caught the main event and the Punk tag team match. Both very cool.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2022)

that main event was nuts. brutalizing each other with a fork lmao


----------



## Raiden (Feb 10, 2022)

I was thinking they didn't seem to care/learn much from the pizza main event haha.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2022)

If they can get jay white in a program with hangman that'd be great


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2022)

teddy said:


> If they can get jay white in a program with hangman that'd be great


You’re gonna have to settle for Trent.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 12, 2022)

So any guesses on who will be debuting in the upcoming weeks for AEW?  Also any guesses on who else will not be resigned back since from what I'm hearing a slew of three year contracts will be up soon.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2022)

Ronda needs Paul Heyman or something. Her return is not going well.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 12, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any guesses on who will be debuting in the upcoming weeks for AEW?  Also any guesses on who else will not be resigned back since from what I'm hearing a slew of three year contracts will be up soon.


I think Joe is next. My long term prediction for their next “big” signing is Balor.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2022)

Why is WWE obsessed with obese women?? They fired Nia Jax but they kept Doudrop and even gave her a title shot. Wtf is this shit?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Ronda needs Paul Heyman or something. Her return is not going well.



lmao yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2022)

Bro Brock is so fucking funny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2022)

I haven't watched RAW in a long time but I just tuned in and saw Omos destroying a tag team. tbh when I was at a PPV a few months ago there was no reaction for him.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2022)

Holy fuck. This is hard cringe.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Ronda needs Paul Heyman or something. Her return is not going well.



That's all on Charlotte sandbagging again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2022)

So how was tonight, tried tuning in for about 15 minutes but couldn't make is past the opening promo.  Once Riddle came out and started talking about getting locked in the men's restroom and I left to go watch The Third: Girld with Blue Eyes anime series.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2022)

Rhodes out. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2022)

WWE should not want either Cody or Jericho.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2022)

This is the clearest sign yet though that WWE and AEW are actually working together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2022)

Apparently WWE wants 57 year old Steve Austin to wrestle at WM.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 15, 2022)

I don't blame them. Besides the Lesnar stuff, I'm not sure if they have much.

But instead of doing that, maybe they should have multiple returns.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Rhodes out. Lol.



But...but he started AEW!!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 15, 2022)

Ngl I’m interested to see Cody in wwe


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2022)

Cody fell out with the Bucks and Omega. Those reports were true. I don’t care what anyone claims.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 15, 2022)

Stardust making a comeback.




Rukia said:


> Cody fell out with the Bucks and Omega. Those reports were true. I don’t care what anyone claims.



Modern day kliq but minus the talent and drawpower.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2022)

Just heard the Cody Rhodes news.  So Cody probably returning back to the WWE....... the second coming of Stardust soon.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Feb 15, 2022)

The entire Cody thing is a work lol, no way he's going to be stardust again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 15, 2022)

I can just imagine Jizz and his wife getting babyface pops because of how unlikable Brandi is.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2022)

If Cody and Brandi come back to wwe they need to do them like Maria Kanellis and Mike Bennett.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 15, 2022)

Rukia said:


> If Cody and Brandi come back to wwe they need to do them like Maria Kanellis and Mike Bennett.



It's going to be worse for him since he help started AEW.  Hell I'm surprised WWE wants him back since Vince tends to be a vindictive fuck when it comes to talent defying him.  The man legit black listed Medusa for a couple of decades for that title in the trash segment on WCW when it wasn't her fault but Bishoff's.   Cody comes back, he definitely getting fed to Roman in some "invasion" angle before he ends up putting on the Stardust face paint and spends the rest of his contract running around hissing at people.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 15, 2022)

Stardust 

The best entrance song in all of WWE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2022)

Cody's best gimmick is still his emo Dr. Doom gimmick. They should bring it back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2022)

Needs to be dashing first.


----------



## teddy (Feb 16, 2022)

Cody always felt like he was in his own bubble within the sphere so this is pretty much a win for them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2022)

He's getting a shitton of cash and exposure and maybe even a push. Of course it's a win.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2022)

One would think that Vince would hold a grudge but upon further thought, the majority of the jabs from Cody was towards HHH and in the past couple of months Vince has done more damage to the poor guy's legacy then what anybody could have tried to do in the past decade.  Vince probably going to welcome him back as the prodigal son, well as a replacement son as he currently fired his real one not so long ago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 16, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> One would think that Vince would hold a grudge but upon further thought, the majority of the jabs from Cody was towards HHH and in the past couple of months Vince has done more damage to the poor guy's legacy then what anybody could have tried to do in the past decade. Vince probably going to welcome him back as the prodigal son, well as a replacement son as he currently fired his real one not so long ago.



Vince should give Cody a condition in which he has to remove that ugly ass neck tattoo.

Anyways, whether he's good or not doesn't matter, they need to immediately treat him as a face star, book him like a monster and have him win the title within a year since WWE are in desperate need of star power.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2022)

Room temperature take


Lee moriarty vs daneilson is what mainstream wrestling should be


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2022)

Cobra Kai? I like it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 16, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> One would think that Vince would hold a grudge but upon further thought, the majority of the jabs from Cody was towards HHH and in the past couple of months Vince has done more damage to the poor guy's legacy then what anybody could have tried to do in the past decade.  Vince probably going to welcome him back as the prodigal son, well as a replacement son as he currently fired his real one not so long ago.



What if Vince forces Triple H to swap partners with Cody?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Cobra Kai? I like it.



"Sweep the leg!" 

Enjoyed the show.  For the main event, fucking Darby and Sammy must love shortening their careers.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2022)

Both guys will have a short career. I wouldn't have Sammy on the show if I were Tony Khan. He would have been sent back to wrestling school after that Matt Hardy feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2022)

So will Sammy be dropping the titles to Andrade?  Guy has legit been wondering since coming in and a probably heel title run could help him out a bit.  Also if he is going to be running a faction he needs better members than what was Hardy's group.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2022)

Triple H with the easy requests

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Cobra Kai? I like it.



Needs more coked up/drunk Terry Silver.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 17, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Triple H with the easy requests



So GM mode going to go for a realistic run.   HHH eases you in for the first "year" of GM only to be answering to Vince, Bruce, and Nick Khan after.  Then near the end of the "third year" the game locks you out under a pay wall so you have to either shell out another $60 to unlock or wait the 90 days to play again.


----------



## teddy (Feb 17, 2022)

If they're going for realism they should have you book a show and at random have a vince bot change all your shit up


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 17, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So will Sammy be dropping the titles to Andrade?  Guy has legit been wondering since coming in and a probably heel title run could help him out a bit.  Also if he is going to be running a faction he needs better members than what was Hardy's group.


Nah I can see him dropping it to Garcia with the goal being a transition to Kingston. 

They don’t have plans for Andrade he’s a lower mid job guy.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 17, 2022)

I just saw Punk's promo for the dog collar match.
.
He fucking quoted the Street Fighter live action movie.

God bless that man.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 17, 2022)

#ImWithAEW trending on Twitter. Lol. Those fans are so pathetic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So GM mode going to go for a realistic run. HHH eases you in for the first "year" of GM only to be answering to Vince, Bruce, and Nick Khan after. Then near the end of the "third year" the game locks you out under a pay wall so you have to either shell out another $60 to unlock or wait the 90 days to play again.



The game locks you out and Tony Khan comes on screen with a contract that says "See you in 90 days."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2022)

Tony khan has gona insane

Booking a all hoss ladder match


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2022)

WON gave out some really silly awards. The voters look like complete marks.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Feb 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WON gave out some really silly awards. The voters look like complete marks.


I mean who else would bother to subscribe to WON other than marks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 19, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> I mean who else would bother to subscribe to WON other than marks?


Subscribers aren't the voters

the voters are current and former industry professionals


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

So women dont wear baggy shirts anymore in Saudi, but instead, they wear thirsty ass catsuits.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm wondering if Vince basically threw his contract problem at AEW. Guys getting bigger contracts and wanting more. So he basically lets AEW deal with them. Meanwhile letting them go allows him to get a bargaining advantage if he wants to sign them again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I'm wondering if Vince basically threw his contract problem at AEW. Guys getting bigger contracts and wanting more. So he basically lets AEW deal with them. Meanwhile letting them go allows him to get a bargaining advantage if he wants to sign them again.



Pretty sure I called this last year


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Saudi loves Charlotte H


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Ronda comfortable enough to show bare feet in Saudi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Burh Lita looks really banging.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Apparently Miz hinted he's brining over Cody to help against Rey Rey and his oversized son.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

Wait, didn't Lesnar tell Riddle he'll never work with him?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

So Lashley is ded and Bork will face Roman again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 19, 2022)

My guess is BABYGURL will unify the belts and retire the Universal title by saying he the greatest and last universal champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 19, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> My guess is BABYGURL will unify the belts and retire the Universal title by saying he the greatest and last universal champion.



Followed by even more releases God willing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 20, 2022)

got tickets for revolution


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 21, 2022)

Someone needs to cash in at WM or fucking Cody interferes and get the belt out of Roman.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Feb 21, 2022)

Just caught up to NJPW Golden series, Okada vs Naito and pic related are the best moments of the night


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pretty sure I called this last year



That's messed up but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2022)

melonsoda20 said:


> Just caught up to NJPW Golden series, Okada vs Naito and pic related are the best moments of the night


WTF?!  

kinda gimp shit match is this?!?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 21, 2022)

what the hell is that


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2022)

Becky Lynch looks like shit on Raw. She looks 45 years old.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch looks like shit on Raw. She looks 45 years old.


kid took her soul remember.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2022)

Man that 24/7 segment….


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2022)

Hmm WWE seems to be experimenting with some very non traditional segments..Insta photos of the week.


----------



## melonsoda20 (Feb 22, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> WTF?!
> 
> kinda gimp shit match is this?!?


New Japan's version of elimination chamber match but since they can't afford to make the chamber, they just roll the wrestlers out in a cage when the timer hits

JK JK, he and Yano had a dog cage match where the way to win is to lock the other guy in a dog cage.



Rukia said:


> Becky Lynch looks like shit on Raw. She looks 45 years old.




It's the Seethe Rollins effect my dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2022)

Becky is awful. I know Vince knows she is awful. Why haven’t they moved on from her?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Becky is awful. I know Vince knows she is awful. Why haven’t they moved on from her?



I stopped watching last night after her segment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

Don't know what's worse, that fact WWE went out and got Logan Paul to do a match with the Miz against the Mysterios or that Rey had to sell to Paul.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2022)

This is wwe trying to replicate the successful bad bunny match they had last year.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2022)

The art made me laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Feb 22, 2022)

Damn I don’t mean to complain but I’m tired of the Paul brothers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 22, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Damn I don’t mean to complain but I’m tired of the Paul brothers.


because they are annoying


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2022)

So Drake Maverick is back working for WWE again, this time in a creative role.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is wwe trying to replicate the successful bad bunny match they had last year.


Maybe but the current guy they are using comes with one hell of a baggage. And I'll be amazed if Vince, Bruce and the rest of WWE creative don't do something distasteful as bringing up the "suicide forest" incident or try to work it into an angle of sorts going into WM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So Drake Maverick is back working for WWE again, this time in a creative role.


So I take it that's it for him joining up with EC3 and his faction then.


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2022)

Respectfully keeping my eyes on nikkita's development


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2022)

Extra theckkkkk

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 23, 2022)

I'd eat the pin and everything else


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 23, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Subscribers aren't the voters
> 
> the voters are current and former industry professionals


Everyone that’s a subscriber including us marks get to vote on the awards, I voted last year.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2022)

lmao Big Show trying to cash in on NFTs. the Big NFT.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lmao Big Show trying to cash in on NFTs. the Big NFT.


Oh no


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2022)

the Big Shit.
the Big No.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 23, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lmao Big Show trying to cash in on NFTs. the Big NFT.


Don't let Twitter hear of this.  Heard that place is turning on anyone that supports NFTs.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 23, 2022)

Lmfaoooo world star has Nikitias match up on their page.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 23, 2022)

Im going to revolution

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2022)

Have fun dude. you got good seats?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> Have fun dude. you got good seats?


I did, pretty stoked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2022)

another Nia Jax in the making


----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2022)

Looks like cesaro is on the market


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> Looks like cesaro is on the market



Yup, end of the contract and no new deal.  He could turn up anywhere today or tomorrow or whenever.  There's no 90-day clause.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> another Nia Jax in the making


I do spot the fat gene is strong in this one. lets just enjoy the right level of thickness she has while we can.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

Is she still on Impact's roster?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> Looks like cesaro is on the market





Nemesis said:


> Yup, end of the contract and no new deal.  He could turn up anywhere today or tomorrow or whenever.  There's no 90-day clause.




Would be interesting to see him in AEW but don't they have a mini version of him in Silver.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 24, 2022)

Ceasaro needs to be in the g1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 24, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Would be interesting to see him in AEW but don't they have a mini version of him in Silver.


Silver has next to no technical skills or height, but Cesaro could sure use his frat boy charisma.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 24, 2022)

Just a quick question bur are not the Dark Order's contracts all up this year, and I mean all of them?  Should Khan resign most of them of let the majority of them go back to the indies?


----------



## Aesima (Feb 24, 2022)

Adam Paige's  Title reign was dead on arrival, Holy shit he's boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 24, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just a quick question bur are not the Dark Order's contracts all up this year, and I mean all of them?  Should Khan resign most of them of let the majority of them go back to the indies?


Khan risks alienating the locker room by getting rid of the more egregious acts that are personal favorites of the bucks and Kenny.


----------



## Aesima (Feb 24, 2022)

If Cesaro did become a free agent, I wouldn't mind seeing a potential KOW reunion with Chris Hero.. a man can dream can he?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Feb 24, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> another Nia Jax in the making





SAFFF said:


> I do spot the fat gene is strong in this one. lets just enjoy the right level of thickness she has while we can.


Nikkita is a taekwondo practitioner and every other post in her insta is her in the gym looking like a snack


nia is just fat lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 25, 2022)

Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.



From what I'm hearing this is suppose to set up something for Vince to do at WM because seats must be filled.  So any word on those negotiations to bring back a broken Steve Austin back into the ring in his home state of Texas as of yet.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.



Softball and kafabe questions galor


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 27, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I'm hearing this is suppose to set up something for Vince to do at WM because seats must be filled.  So any word on those negotiations to bring back a broken Steve Austin back into the ring in his home state of Texas as of yet.



Stone Cold in a 5mins match? Pass


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Feb 27, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> From what I'm hearing this is suppose to set up something for Vince to do at WM because seats must be filled.  So any word on those negotiations to bring back a broken Steve Austin back into the ring in his home state of Texas as of yet.


He’s wrestling KO last I heard


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 27, 2022)

What I heard is only 65% of the stadium seats are sold. In Dallas they're got a 2 for 1 deal for tickets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> What I heard is only 65% of the stadium seats are sold. In Dallas they're got a 2 for 1 deal for tickets.



So is there anybody left in the nostalgic cookie jar that Vince can tap to get more butts into those empty seats?

 

Well wouldn't be surprised to hear if three weeks before WM that the ElderTaker all of a sudden has a match there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2022)

The enthusiasm Ronda gave in this promo, riveting.   Sold me...... on buying a pillow to put my head on, didn't anyone in the back tell her to put more emotion or is this the actual Rousey that WWE shelled out lots of money for.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2022)

Thumbnail makes it look like rousey caught a whiff of gas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2022)

I can’t stand Rousey lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The enthusiasm Ronda gave in this promo, riveting.   Sold me...... on buying a pillow to put my head on, didn't anyone in the back tell her to put more emotion or is this the actual Rousey that WWE shelled out lots of money for.



Ronda looks just like when Kane unmasked himself for the first time


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2022)

Ronda also the least attractive woman on the roster. I guess she is better than Doudrop.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2022)

I believe wwe actually does enjoy ribbing the fans.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 28, 2022)

Ok what is it about WWE wanting everyone to attack AJ's balls?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I believe wwe actually does enjoy ribbing the fans.



As of now he tied with Emmalina on the longest wait for a debut. Now when he finally makes his "official" match, he comes out ala Brodus Clay with Funkadactyle style.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2022)

They are legit going through with this bullshit?  Vince so desperate to put butts in that stadium for two nights at WM he's going to go into a program with a podcaster and SD commentator in either a match or a wrestler via proxy set up.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2022)

I think nxt is doing a lot of good things right now. There are some characters and there are some gimmicks on the show that DOA. And there is time dedicated to these things. WWE needs to identify them and pull the plug. 

Also, they need to take the show on the road.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 2, 2022)

They need to get Prichard the hell out of there. RAW and Smackdown are basically brain farts. Even Bischoff said RAW isn't good.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2022)

ROH now officially owned by Tony Khan.  That's quite a bit of history in there that AEW can now use.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> ROH now officially owned by Tony Khan.  That's quite a bit of history in there that AEW can now use.


If the hbo max deal goes through they could luck into a bunch of potential new fans

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 2, 2022)

TBH I wouldn't be surprised if Khan just wanted to have the rights to All In since it basically launched AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2022)

Khan is such a geek lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2022)

Plot twist Cody left AEW to head Roh and was using WWE to hide Tony Khan buying Roh. /tinfoil hat.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2022)

According to this he paid $30-$40 million. Damn idk I feel like he got played.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2022)

Raiden said:


> According to this he paid $30-$40 million. Damn idk I feel like he got played.


I think hes gonna be fine lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2022)

Raiden said:


> According to this he paid $30-$40 million. Damn idk I feel like he got played.



That's like us paying $1-2 for something.    Plus that Library will pay for itself if they start selling streaming services for it or DVDs/Blu-ray

Plus the family owns Fulham FC over here.  If there's a waste of money it's Fulham.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2022)

I hope so. Because there were supports AEW couldn't/wouldn't match compensation requests for some talent that resigned with WWE lately.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2022)

The mount of potential this chick has is insane. 

She's hot as fuck. Looks imposing. And moves very well. If she can promo she'll basically be the female hogan in terms of overness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2022)

Raiden said:


> According to this he paid $30-$40 million. Damn idk I feel like he got played.




Didn't Vince buy WCW for 5 million?  

Even considering inflation, that's a disgusting amount for fucking ROH in comparison.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> That's like us paying $1-2 for something.    Plus that Library will pay for itself if they start selling streaming services for it or DVDs/Blu-ray


That’s a pretty bold statement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> That's like us paying $1-2 for something.


Brah. It's ROH.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Didn't Vince buy WCW for 5 million?
> 
> Even considering inflation, that's a disgusting amount for fucking ROH in comparison.


wcw was dick deep in debt


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 3, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> wcw was dick deep in debt


And Time Warner wanted to dump WCW as quickly as possible.

Jericho joked that he would have bought WCW himself if he knew it was that cheap.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> And Time Warner wanted to dump WCW as quickly as possible.
> 
> Jericho joked that he would have bought WCW himself if he knew it was that cheap.



Pretty much this.  What killed WCW wasn't Hogan and co.  Russo helped with his shittyness.  But Time Warner (More precisely the AOL side of it after the merger) executives wanted their wrestling part of the company literally gone.  Not just stopped, but destroyed.  Even though WCW was still their most-watched show.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2022)

DDP saving more lives


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

Dem plays, when MJF's contract comes up in a few years he's making bank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 4, 2022)

When he turns on MJF......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 4, 2022)

Looks like Jeff made a big mistake.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 5, 2022)

Yall watching Rampage? Someone just got high jump kicked and seemed like they were going to laugh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Looks like Jeff made a big mistake.



Heard the reports of this.  Was under the impression that AEW should be fine as long as Jeff didn't sign any contract before the end of the 9th of this month as it would be the end of his non compete clause, then the day after he can sign to wherever he wants to wrestle at.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 5, 2022)

As much as I enjoy Keith Lee back, I would like to see JD Drake get more of a push than be used as an enhancement talent some of the bigger names on the roster.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Looks like Jeff made a big mistake.


I don't think WWE should want to enter into a legal matter where the term of "independent contracter" will have a role to play, imo  , nor want to do a dick measuring contest with ShadKhan, when he is one of the only peeps on Earth who can beat Vince in that department  

But who knows, I am no lawyer


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 5, 2022)

Keith Lee is so fat I think he's bigger than Brodus Clay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2022)

Excited for revo tonight


hope the arena doesnt smell like sweaty nerds


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2022)

The only reason I want Page to retain tonight is for MJF to win the world title.

He is red hot right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> The only reason I want Page to retain tonight is for MJF to win the world title.
> 
> He is red hot right now.


thats my lineage


idk who beats mjf


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 6, 2022)

Curious to see if the Cornette sign in the front row survives to the opening of revolution.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dope Mortal Kombat attire on Jade.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2022)

Deafening wardlow pop

it litterally hurt to be around


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 6, 2022)

Lots of good calls back to other dog collar matches and ROH too.

MJF can still say he's 2-1 against Punk.


----------



## teddy (Mar 6, 2022)

I really don't understand why baker still needs this reign

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 6, 2022)

teddy said:


> I really don't understand why baker still needs this reign


rematch in rossa home town


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2022)

good ass main event too. page destroyed his knees.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 7, 2022)

teddy said:


> I really don't understand why baker still needs this reign


She has way too much pull with TK, she’s nearly as responsible as Kenny for how disastrous the women’s division has been. In any other promotion she’d be lucky to be a pre show hostess or backstage interviewer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Mar 7, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> rematch in rossa home town


Alright man i'm going to hold out hope till then


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2022)

lol William Regal.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 7, 2022)

My boy getting murdered by lance archer tonight on dark


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

So ZIgglepuff winning a title translate into rising rating after this then going by Vince logic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2022)

Hearing Leon (Vader) White is going into the WWE Hall of Fame.  The man deserves the accolades but fuck you Vince.  The man literally begged to put in an earlier class since his heart issues were pretty much ending his life soon but you choose now after his death to put him in........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Goosebumps 


Probably wont be an amazing match and Austin wouldn't be able to do much. But the spectacle should be good enough. Still think it should've been Cena vs. Austin instead, but KO is good enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

I dunno about you guys, but WWE is good again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 9, 2022)

Stone Old Steve Austin gonna cripple himself after Owens breaks him with a senton splash


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Stone Old Steve Austin gonna cripple himself after Owens breaks him with a senton splash


austin aint wrestiling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> austin aint wrestiling



Probably gonna be some Bret vs. Vince thing with a bunch of interferences and a shitton of weapons. Which is good enough for an Austin spectacle.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2022)

Marks actually think Austin will wrestle.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I dunno about you guys, but WWE is good again.


all they had to do is finally accept they only have like 5 kids watching this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 9, 2022)

Jeff stop dancing and save your brother lmfao


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2022)

Having Jeff’s debut occur with Sting in the ring puts a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 9, 2022)

Wardlow received wayyy too much mic time


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2022)

Sammy is a beast for that crazy table spot.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 9, 2022)

Matt Hardy finally coming to terms he's a one trick pony and will forever live in his brothers shadow. Good for him. 
That being said, why the fuck are people still popping for Jeff? Don't they have like 20 Hardy clones in their roster already?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2022)

Only nostalgia marks cheer for Jeff tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2022)

So Brother Nero debuted tonight.   Worst kept secret of a debut but still drew a pop.  


Kisame3rd14 said:


> Having Jeff’s debut occur with Sting in the ring puts a bad taste in my mouth.


Hopefully Matt can control his brother as they probably are finishing out their careers there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2022)

Glad Dan Lambert's guys finally won a big match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Glad Dan Lambert's guys finally won a big match.


Wish he won with his old music


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Mar 10, 2022)

Aesima said:


> That being said, why the fuck are people still popping for Jeff? Don't they have like 20 Hardy clones in their roster already?


Yea he looked old and slow, I’m not sure why people were still clamoring for WWE to push him. The AEW tag titles will be devalued even more after they give them to the outdated Hardy’s.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2022)

So Chris Jericho has a new faction and pretty much is one away with Inner Circle.   The Jericho Appriciation Society......   Wonder if that means he's done with his Fozzy entrance and will be coming out with something more "sports entertainment."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 11, 2022)

If Jericho is going full "sports entertainer" then he should use that song as an entrance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 11, 2022)

I just realized

Cody wants to be dusty so bad, but Kingston is the real dustu


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2022)

Butch. LMAO.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2022)

Big E landing there is just yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2022)

Well we’re never seeing that move again…


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2022)

Is Ridge Holland dangerous? He barely worked in nxt and he apparently dropped Gargano on his head once too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Is Ridge Holland dangerous? He barely worked in nxt and he apparently dropped Gargano on his head once too.


Ridge is whats known as a triple threat

Hes green as shit
amped up
and super strong


Red flag in the play. E's thick ass neck is the only reason he isnt a quadraplegic right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2022)

Damn Tazz kinda said the same thing:


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 12, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Big E landing there is just yikes.



holy fucking shit

Brock and Kurt Angle never messed up with that move before. This Ridge guy is a noob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2022)

I just saw the match. Damn that landing for Big E was nasty to watch.

I love the Belly 2 Belly suplex and I don't want it banned because some green idiot under shot it.

Hopefully Big E will recover from this.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 12, 2022)

Ridge up next in cuts.

whole new meaning to nxt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 12, 2022)

Kudos to Marshel and company for making Lee look strong also going from the after attack they are wanting to push Hobbs as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Big E landing there is just yikes.



Lifted him from his upper back + didn't let Big E squat up to help himself get elevated.


Belly to belly is usually safe as fuck smh


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> holy fucking shit
> 
> Brock and Kurt Angle never messed up with that move before. This Ridge guy is a noob


Yeah, that is what I was going to say. Makes you appreciate the way Brock executes the move.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2022)

I am not really a fan of big e the wrestler. But I do have a request here to WWE. Please don’t try to turn Big E breaking his neck into an angle. They really have a deep history of taking things like this and running a classless angle.

I don’t want to see ridge Holland out bragging about breaking big e’s neck next week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am not really a fan of big e the wrestler. But I do have a request here to WWE. Please don’t try to turn Big E breaking his neck into an angle. They really have a deep history of taking things like this and running a classless angle.
> 
> I don’t want to see ridge Holland out bragging about breaking big e’s neck next week.



If it ends up giving E the belt it wouldn't be classless. It would be no different than Edge and Danielson retiring due to injury only to come back for a lengthy run. Big E will get a huge pop once he returns.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2022)

Hope he makes it, but 3 heart attacks?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Hope he makes it, but 3 hearts attacks?


Yeah doesn’t sound good


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2022)

The hell is going on this week?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2022)

The story about him from the plane ride from hell was pretty disturbing. He was delirious.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2022)

Not a good update.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Not a good update.


Yeah just heard about it.  Going to be taken off of life support as soon as friends and family gather.   Shit, all this from a blood clot during hip surgery.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 14, 2022)

REST IN PEACE TO THE BAD GUY!


----------



## Raiden (Mar 14, 2022)

Damn.


----------



## Aesima (Mar 14, 2022)

Still fighting for his life.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2022)

Let's go Bad Guy. Kick out at 2.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2022)

Heaven just got a bad guy.

Rest in Power Scott Hall.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 14, 2022)

He will be in heaven asking for survey's and throwing golden toothpicks at the sky!

Seeya down the road Scotty! Because Heaven just got them a bad guy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2022)

Rest in Peace Razor. Thanks for the memories Bad Guy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 15, 2022)

sad to hear about what happened with Scott Hall


----------



## Raiden (Mar 15, 2022)

RIP. Legend.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2022)

Damn. Just found out about the Bad Guy. Many great memories of watching Scott in the nineties. I saw him wrestle live on four separate occasions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2022)

Just finished watching Dynamite.  Kudos to Rosa for winning the title, looks like we are getting a program with Wardlow and MJF now, and Jericho is now a "sports entertainer."   First official AEW match for Jeff Hardy was also shown as he took on Private Party with his brother but they will be feuding with Andrade's faction for the time being.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2022)

Jericho should send cardona a check for the new gimmick


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2022)

Lmao watching it on the west coast now.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2022)

IT's interesting that AEW doesn't seem to hold back in television content. Hardy already had a match and he's in another feud. WWE would hae spilled that out over six years.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2022)

More blood in an aew match huh?


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2022)

Scott Hall has like one of the best gimmicks, entrances, one liners, and finisher

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2022)

Going from this, looks like AEW will be going with a "sports entertainer" vs "pro wrestler" feud of sorts.  So with those lines in the sand drawn which side are you guys one, the pro wrestler or the sports entertainer.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 17, 2022)

I listened to a Cornette podcast the other day about words McMahon forbids people to say on the air and Corny goes on an epic rant about how he got written up once for saying "wrestler".


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 17, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Going from this, looks like AEW will be going with a "sports entertainer" vs "pro wrestler" feud of sorts.  So with those lines in the sand drawn which side are you guys one, the pro wrestler or the sports entertainer.



I want to see all 4 turn on Fat2J and beat the shit out of him lmao


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2022)

Damn Big E is up and walking around already.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> I listened to a Cornette podcast the other day about words McMahon forbids people to say on the air and Corny goes on an epic rant about how he got written up once for saying "wrestler".



I remember Triple H's twitter description once said something like, "I play a wrestler on television." They seem to have deep insecurities about the wrestling part of the business.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2022)

Awful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2022)

A few weeks ago I heard dreadful commentary between Taz and Jericho. Taz was clearly exasperated.  But they were friends so I think it didn’t get tense.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 19, 2022)

Looking at the results for Rampage. What a lame show AEW put out tonight. They clearly don’t care about this show. It’s always like borderline Dark talent competing on the show.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Looking at the results for Rampage. What a lame show AEW put out tonight. They clearly don’t care about this show. It’s always like borderline Dark talent competing on the show.



I happened to catch it. Yeah I think  they need a more robust team to plan the shows. Not sure what they have now but I don’t think that was television worthy programming .


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2022)

They need to get their asses going with the Julia Hart story. The payoff is taking way too fucking long.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 25, 2022)

Triple H just announced his retirement for reals. Dude has a machine on his chest. Thank you for the memories

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 25, 2022)

THE KANG OF KANGS HAS PUT UP HIS GOLDEN SHOVEL.



All jokes aside, I saw his interview this morning. I'm glad he's okay.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Mar 26, 2022)

Damn I thought I posted the link in this thread. That’s crazy that he had a debrifribulator.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

So Xavier Woods is back.   Well how is his hosting duties on G4, hopefully it's going well.  It's not like that channel has tanked due to one of their host going on a tangent and pissing of the viewers.........oh wait.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2022)

Triple H interview

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2022)

Tiffany Stratton is growing on me. I am getting young Alexa Bliss vibes here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2022)

wrestling is dead just like this thread lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2022)

I was surprised when I noticed the last message was Saturday or Sunday. People finally gave up. I think fanverse is largely dead if I am being honest with you though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2022)

Id rather converse with people who enjoy what I enjoy instead of bitching about it so that why I stopped bothering to post in this thread

Reddits been going pretty well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 31, 2022)

Whats the WM card btw?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Id rather converse with people who enjoy what I enjoy instead of bitching about it so that why I stopped bothering to post in this thread
> 
> Reddits been going pretty well


Makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Whats the WM card btw?


a bunch of matches we have already seen before

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

Mostly watch clips when it comes to WWE.  Do watch AEW but for some reason my net still is a bit wonky where I can't post on this thread and stream from Sling at the same time or I'd be on here on Wed, Fri, and Sat posting for Dynamite, Rampage, and Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

So if Cody is coming back for the PPV, anybody going to be watching Raw where he's suspected to land after WM.  I'd expect Vince to get a few months of storyline off of him before Cody dons on the golden face paint and goes off on a tangent hissing a random people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2022)

I really can’t watch raw or Smackdown anymore. I am tired of 99% of the wrestlers featured. NXT 2.0 I have a little bit of time for. AEW. Same problem as WWE. Not featuring the wrestlers I care about.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Biggest HoF in history tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Biggest HoF in history tonight.



Because Scott Steiner going to be given a live mic on a WWE program.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Because Scott Steiner going to be given a live mic on a WWE program.



How Scott Steiner is opening with his speech:


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2022)

Humble Steiner doesn't sound right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Dana Warrior inducting Shad.... whut?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Sharmel and the Steiners were awesome btw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

JTG and the theme


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

JTG did the taunt with Shad's son


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Shad's wife had an amazing speech.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Dana Warrior inducting Shad.... whut?



She does all the warrior awards.

Vader and Taker as the final two.  Both managed by Paul Bearer at times.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2022)

Also surprised Foley didn't induct Vader.  The two were super close and when Vader's condition was known to be terminal Foley was the first one Vader told.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Vader's son practically worshipping his dad in the ring


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Taker


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2022)

The higher power inducts the lesser power.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy shit.......ya gave up in here? Leave for awhile and the (fan)verse gives up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 1, 2022)

Bro.. I'm tearing up.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 1, 2022)

This is why Taker should have gone in alone and had a whole HoF night just for him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Yoko namedrop


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Crush too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Paul too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Taker calling kane for stealing his moves.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Is this a HOF induction or a life advice lecture?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Is this a HOF induction or a life advice lecture?



It's whatever Taker wants it to be. He deserves it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Thank you Taker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

>Never say never

Taker squashing ROFLlins tomorrow


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> >Never say never
> 
> Taker squashing ROFLlins tomorrow



Rollins will be seeing a lot of smoke and mirrors before his match.  But it won't be Cody.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Yoko namedrop





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Crush too



Taker remembering his crew.  Shawn may have had the Kliq but Taker had Bone Street.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2022)

Watched Rampage.  Fun Young Bucks vs Top Flight to open the show, decent women's match between Hayder and Blue, and the main event was the basic hoss vs hoss in Lee vs Hobbs with Lee going over due to Team Taz antics backfiring.  Though the show closes with Team Taz standing strong.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Hayter and Blue should have made more of an impact by now. AEW has spent more time on girls with less potential to get over imo.


----------



## teddy (Apr 2, 2022)

Man that standing ovation gave me chills

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Stand and Deliver kick off show is on. I don’t know when this starts, but there are no fans in the crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

New champ? Or Mandy retains?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stand and Deliver kick off show is on. I don’t know when this starts, but there are no fans in the crowd.



It starts in 45 minutes ffs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

That ladder match is a big match.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It starts in 45 minutes ffs.


The pre-show match started. Crowd size looks okay. Will it grow for the non pre-show? Or is this it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The pre-show match started. Crowd size looks okay. Will it grow for the non pre-show? Or is this it?



Kinda insane expecting huge numbers in a mid-day mania night tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Is Gunther/Walter on the card?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

New tag champs. Dakota Kai and Raquel Gonzales were just kind of thrown together. And this match was on the pre-show. I didn’t expect a title change. Maybe a sign that Mandy will lose too?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is Gunther/Walter on the card?


Yes. Against LA Knight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Yes. Against LA Knight.



Damn. That's a hot match tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn. That's a hot match tbh.


I only care about that and the women’s match tbh. Even though the ladder match could be really good.

I like the timing for this event. Doesn’t interfere with my ability to watch Duke/North Carolina later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Holy shit. Wade Barret.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I only care about that and the women’s match tbh. Even though the ladder match could be really good.
> 
> I like the timing for this event. Doesn’t interfere with my ability to watch Duke/North Carolina later.



It's just a lot of fucking wrestling in 48-72 hours

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Is that an Uso?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Is that an Uso?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Yes



Rikishi's semen is a clone serum confirmed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

damn, that bump was dope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Jesus.. That bump is retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Think he broke his arm?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

It looks like all of the babyfaces will win. Not a huge surprise. Wrestlemania weekend and all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Think he broke his arm?



Why even okay such a bump?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why even okay such a bump?


It is Wrestlemania weekend? I don’t know. There is less quality control for dangerous spots than there used to be. Cornette would have say no for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

I don’t care for D’Angelo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t care for D’Angelo.



So he's doing his job?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Ciampa is the nxt 1.0 guy. Not surprised he lost. Plus they said this was his last match in nxt. So, he did the job on his way out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Triple H out greeting Ciampa. Fuck that's GOATly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

I don’t care about this tag match. But Imperium tag matches are always good. So, I am sure it will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

MSK getting booed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOO

Wanted Imperium to retain


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Babyfaces win Wrestlemania weekend. At least in title matches. I expect that to be a major theme all weekend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Steiner junior is definitely winning.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy will put my theory to the test. It probably is too early to take the belt off of her; but will they?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Women's title match next


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Let’s see how Io does in the “make others look good” role.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy looks like a Megastar Gottamn


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy looks like a million bucks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Mandy looks like a million bucks.




I simp


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Someone get Cora Jade a sandwich


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Was that a Canadian destroyer? Wtf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Was that a Canadian destroyer? Wtf.




Looked good too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy wins. I know they like Cora. She isn’t ready yet though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy retained


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Mandy is better than Liv Morgan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

This is such a good match. LA Knight looks great bumping around Gunther.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Guntha wins.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Yeah he is great. Wonder what they will do with him next. LA Knight will probably show up on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Yeah he is great. Wonder what they will do with him next. LA Knight will probably show up on Raw or Smackdown.



They both should be in the main roster tbh. They should demote many in the main roster back to NXT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Bron kicking out of everything


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Fuck.. Ziggler actually won.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

I guess I am not totally surprised. What are they going to do bring Ziggler back to the main? He should stay in nxt for a while and build up some of the younger guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I guess I am not totally surprised. What are they going to do bring Ziggler back to the main? He should stay in nxt for a while and build up some of the younger guys.



I guess Bron vs. Ziggler is gonna on for a while. Tho I do want to see Ziggler vs. Guntha


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Some were saying it is a sign that Bron will get called up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Some were saying it is a sign that Bron will get called up.



He's not ready IMO. Still lacking in the promo area.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

I need that Booooogs W man.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

This is the first match the Usos have had as a tag team at mania for 3 years them injuries keeping one or the other out of the past few manias.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2022)

oh fuck i missed nxt


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

That's attempted murder there Drew.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this?



lol someone started laughing their ass off during this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Logan Paul getting that nuclear heat by imitating Eddie. Damn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> That's attempted murder there Drew.



Ring ropes are still crooked.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Logan Paul getting that nuclear heat by imitating Eddie. Damn.



Logan Paul get's nuclear heat by breathing.  The Eddie was supernova heat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Logan Paul get's nuclear heat by breathing.  The Eddie was supernova heat.



Dominque mistimed the break, if Rey didn't kickout he could've pinned him with the frog splash. That would've caused a riot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Becky out there looking like a shonen villain


----------



## Raiden (Apr 2, 2022)

Commentary over the top.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Ok that's going to be match of the night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Becky putting in the work. Great facials, carried the story, and aced the finished. Great match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Here we go.  Seth vs GoldbergCodyRhodesUndertaker


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Here we go.  Seth vs GoldbergCodyRhodesUndertaker



It's gonna be Shane


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's gonna be Shane



True, but I want to be in denial until I hear "Here comes the money."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Seth wearing pajamas


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

It's actually Cody!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

it's Cody


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

That's a great entrance tbh


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2022)

Cody is finally over as a babyface

All it took was getting fired, travelong the world, creating his own wrestling company and then getting fired from it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

he did the stardust thing


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

So wait who owns Cody's theme?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

"welcome back to the big leagues bitch"


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

I bet Russo is going to use this as proof of his AEW WWE being in cahoots conspiracy theory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

WTF. This is a great match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

This is a main event


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> WTF. This is a great match.


???
Duh?

Cody is a cock but they are both legitimately elite wrestlers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

That ending


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

bruh. that finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Gotta thank Seth for doing the job


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Kissing the big league's ring


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Feel sorry for anyone following the last 2 matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Rename Warrior award to Gaspard Award.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

I wonder if Triple H didn't have his heart issues Cody would have faced him at mania instead of Rollins.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I wonder if Triple H didn't have his heart issues Cody would have faced him at mania instead of Rollins.


He was scheduled for a mania match

so... maybe?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Oof Boogs could be out until Rumble with that injury


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Heel vs Heel coming up


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

So far the only "bad" match has been the first match and that doesn't really count because Boogs' injury.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

How many times will Charlotte sandbag tonight?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So far the only "bad" match has been the first match and that doesn't really count because Boogs' injury.



True. Night 1 has been a banger. And so many popout moments too.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Little Naitch is reffing Charlotte match.  This doesn't seem fair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Little Naitch is reffing Charlotte match.  This doesn't seem fair



Dude doesn't look in his late 50s


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte on some early days cena shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

This isn't actually a bad match.  It's just in a bad position and should have been early day 2.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

I think that's the first time I seen a locked in figure 8 countered.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

What is this finish?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

That was a bit of a BS ending there that ruined an actual decent match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

I mean, I guess. Charlotte did tap, but Ronda still got pinned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I mean, I guess. Charlotte did tap, but Ronda still got pinned.


A bit to screwy for a WM match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A bit to screwy for a WM match.



Yeah, but why would heels stop cheating just because it's Mania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Closing off with Austin


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

They cut the new day match from tonight then.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

KO getting Supernova heat too.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

At least KO is a better husband and father than Austin ever was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Bah Gawd he got the knee braces on


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Needs prime JR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Damn, that pop must be so emasculating to the current stars


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Damn, that pop must be so emasculating to the current stars



Vince doesn't want anyone to have these pops anymore.  He's too scared they'd run off and get big elsewhere.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

I want Ronda to go. I hope she has a Wrestlemania only contract.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Perfect title


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

it's happening.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

LMAO the novelty is kinda cool


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

Wait, scratch that, austin taking offense


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

All in all this has been a good night tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

holy crap Austin taking a bump on concrete.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

wtf. that's a hard ass bump. don't die steve. lol


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Good night for WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2022)

I bet KO is loving every second of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 2, 2022)

wwe rings so hard, austin would rather take bumps on the floor and stage


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2022)

Owens sneak attack stunner.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

I can't thank Owens enough for this.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Stone cold drinking a lot of beer tonight lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Owens took that shit unprotected


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Night 2 could have 5* match after 5* match and it won't be remembered as fondly as night 1.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

KO getting arrested for what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Texan Sheriffs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> KO getting arrested for what?



For being French Canadian


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Give Saxton a stunner


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> KO getting arrested for what?


Deported

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

I love Owens for giving me one more Austin match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Should this have been night 2 though? I doubt tomorrow is as good.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Also, I missed Ronda and Charlotte because I don't like them. And because I was watching Duke vs North Carolina.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Should this have been night 2 though? I doubt tomorrow is as good.



Lesnar vs. Roman is always hot tbf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Brock v Roman needs to be a 10 min top big-hitting match.  Ending with Roman one foot pinning Brock with it signalling the end of the Brock-Roman feud.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

They have a good Wrestlemania formula right now with the Miz and celebrities.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I forgot about AJ/Edge. Maybe that will be a good match?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I forgot about AJ/Edge. Maybe that will be a good match?



I don't think either would be capable of having a bad match with each other.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn watching class videos for a midterm instead of the event <__>.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

There haven't been a ton of good AJ matches in the last year or so. The last time I was really impressed was when he was working with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Raiden (Apr 3, 2022)

Sport never stops embarrassing itself.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Let's talk about Toni.

In a relationship with Tyler Bate. He cheats on her. Fans give her shit. She deletes all of her social media accounts.

Departs WWE in a strange manner. WWE must think she is a basket case because somehow this tactic works out for her. (If getting out of your contract was as simple as flying home a lot more people would be doing it.)

Opens only fans account. Might be making more money there than she was as a wrestler. (Could it be her new priority in life?)

Unprofessional Wrestlemania weekend appearances start to appear online. These are life Jeff Hardy caliber tbh.

I wouldn't want her in my company right now. And that is a strange thing for me to say since she was one of my favorites a few years back.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lesnar vs. Roman is always hot tbf.


Hoping edge/aj can deliver too but yeah there's actual hype behind a lesnar/reigns match this time around


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They have a good Wrestlemania formula right now with the Miz and celebrities.



Honestly Logan did very well. Put in amazing heel work. Milked every move, and was even aware of the hard camera at all times. Triple H or someone in the back, had to have taught him some stuff. 



Rukia said:


> This is embarrassing



Man, hope she is okay. 



Rukia said:


> In a relationship with Tyler Bate. He cheats on her. Fans give her shit.



Why would fans give her shit for being cheated on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Honestly, so far this is the best Mania I've watched since Mania30. Still got Edge vs. AJ and Lesnar vs. Brock to go.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2022)

Imagine starting your career on the tail end of austin's and being his first match back after 19 years. I'd be over the moon and forget to take a shower if I was KO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> Imagine starting your career on the tail end of austin's and being his first match back after 19 years. I'd be over the moon and forget to take a shower if I was KO



Add in the fact that Austin okayed a match with him more than anybody else. Including Punk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Add in the fact that Austin okayed a match with him more than anybody else. Including Punk.


I wouldn’t make that jump. It sounds good. But timing is everything.

I bet Austin got paid a shitload for that appearance last night.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn’t make that jump. It sounds good. But timing is everything.
> 
> I bet Austin got paid a shitload for that appearance last night.



Still Austin's shitty neck could've cost him his life. I remember reading countless reports over the years that his first priority was working without someone safe. I think even Danielson was thrown in a couple of times.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn, happy for you Cody


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2022)

Cool to see Cody back in WWE but let's hope Vince keeps his word on not changing anything with Rhodes characters.    Because honestly if Vince wants to draw some of the younger more named talent from AEW, he's going to need to keep Cody happy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2022)

Battle of the Thiccness with Hayder getting the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Hayter is great. I wish she would mix up the ring gear once in a while. And I wish AEW would push her more.

I also like Sky Blue.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Battle of the Thiccness with Hayder getting the win.


Seriously a money match they should book frequently


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Austin really humble out there and kinda almost broke up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

WTF. He gets to say shit and fuck while wrestlers sound like beta cucks asking for permission for saying darn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

If only WWE get to be GOATed like this throughout the whole year and not just mania.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Once Vince is gone that Disney magic is gone forever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Once Vince is gone that Disney magic is gone forever.



Maybe only Nose kinda inherited that promotion style. But I doubt he can handle Vince's schedule now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hayter is great. I wish she would mix up the ring gear once in a while. And I wish AEW would push her more.
> 
> I also like Sky Blue.


Sadly Blue is on Dark getting pinned by Sakurai or Bunny in tag matches.  It's being speculated that the Owen Hart tourney might be used to split Hayder away from Baker for a run of her own.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Once Vince is gone that Disney magic is gone forever.





Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Maybe only Nose kinda inherited that promotion style. But I doubt he can handle Vince's schedule now.



Hmm, I thought there were indications if Vince were to suddenly pass on Khan would be taking over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2022)

Impact Wrestling has her wearing a fright outfit because.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Impact Wrestling has her wearing a fright outfit because.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, I thought there were indications if Vince were to suddenly pass on Khan would be taking over.



That's management, I think. I'm talking full on promo/booking. Has to be a wrestling mind or otherwise risk an AEW situation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rock basically confirmed to show up tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nose


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Wasn't Joe in MEN at some point?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

If Triple H could act, he'd make a great Kratos.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Impact Wrestling has her wearing a fright outfit because.


I think she would have gotten a chance in nxt 2.0. Too bad she wasn’t on the roster when it started.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Wasn't Joe in MEN at some point?



Not in the initial group iirc. Even the playboy chick in TNA was in at one point.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Triple H retirement speech


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Thank You Nose


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

If Gabel Steveson isn't a heel when he properly debuts then it's a miss from WWE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> If Gabel Steveson isn't a heel when he properly debuts then it's a miss from WWE.



Why? Is he a IRL asshole?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why? Is he a IRL asshole?



Nah just how they keep shoving him in the face of the audience at every opportunity.  Have him have the Angle style heel when Angle first joined.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Nah just how they keep shoving him in the face of the audience at every opportunity.  Have him have the Angle style heel when Angle first joined.



Yeah I can see that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Okay, first stinker of Mania.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I don’t care about this tag match. We have seen these teams face off a million times in the last two months on free tv.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

FFS, that botch was meaty


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

That height on Ford's jumping neckbreaker from top rope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Been saying for 15+ years now. WWE needs better teams.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I figured Orton would pull off a spectacular rko. I am surprised Orton and Riddle haven’t feuded yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Why are TSP celebrating with their opponents?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

@Nemesis well, the exact opposite happened.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I hope people appreciate how good Chad Gable is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I have a lot of money on the women’s national championship game. I am not watching that. Way too scary.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh I don’t care about the Omos match.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @Nemesis well, the exact opposite happened.



A girl can hope ;_;

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Omos? Night 2 feels like a genuine modern day WWE product. Last night was some twilight zone shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I think the ppv was definitely frontloaded. Maybe they made the first night good so people would tune into the second night?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Meltzer fears facts sign is sign of the weekend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

“Meltzer fears facts”


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

How can someone be this big with zero charisma and imposing aura?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

How come they didn't do a Hogan/Andre moment?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> How can someone be this big with zero charisma and imposing aura?



Vince doesn't let big people learn in-ring stuff naturally and rushes them to the main roster where they end up being slaughtered.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Also Omos nearly killed bobby with the corner spot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Vince doesn't let big people learn in-ring stuff naturally and rushes them to the main roster where they end up being slaughtered.



Omos is naturally stale tho. Unlike naturally imposing big men like fucking Khali and Giant Gonzalez.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Sami Zayn has to work hard here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Just remember, Demon King Balor vs Damien Priest was cancelled for this match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Just remember, Demon King Balor vs Damien Priest was cancelled for this match



Knoxville nearly dying is fun tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

He brought back the stop sign


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Mouse traps are dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Sami got stopped by an airhorn


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

I thought Wee Man died 15 years ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Jackass Hornswoggle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, we got the andre moment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

that was beefy lmao


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Knoxville controls the pyro. He's at least Lesnar level.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Sami no!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Owens gets Austin at the main event, while Sami loses to a Jackass.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

The lack of Steve-o meant not the entire Jackass forever crew is there.  Cole lied to us!


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

WWE do like showing Drew's attempted murder on Moss.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> WWE do like showing Drew's attempted murder on Moss.



That's being used as evidence as we speak


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

There is literally nothing good on the day 2 card!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There is literally nothing good on the day 2 card!



Edge/AJ and Lesnar/ Roman


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Forgot Sasha and Naomi headed team BAD back in the day when all the women were part of 4 factions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Pretty sure I paid for that BDSM sesh last night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh look, it's Ms. Brazzers


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Even with Sasha Banks, this is pre-show quality.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Carmella's ring gear is literally lingerie. And I still barely want to fuck her.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Carmella's ring gear is literally lingerie. And I still barely want to fuck her.



It's that attitude. I know it's a gimmick, but it's a complete turn off nonetheless.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Pretty sure I paid for that BDSM sesh last night



Rhea has some good civvie clothing at times though 

also lol Kurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Rhea has some good civvie clothing at times though
> 
> also lol Kurt


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Tower of doom spots are garbage. They are moves that insult the intelligence of the audience. They require blatant cooperation.

(Also, I am on course to win $500 in the Uconn/South Carolina game.) XD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh no. Sasha is about to cry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

About time Naomi wins something. She's been in the company for like what? 12 years?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

I would have gone Rhea and Liv. I don't like saddling Sasha with Naomi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

I did it for the AJ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Dey don' wan' none


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

AJ cut himself before the match. White men are scary yo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Edge going full Brood


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Edge about to get a call from Mark Calaway after the match


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

That's Rocky Mavia's shoulder breaker 

Edge copyright infringing on the entire attitude era


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's Rocky Mavia's shoulder breaker
> 
> Edge copyright infringing on the entire attitude era



Edge is the attitude era.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

I think AJ is legit hurt in this match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

This is a great match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

What's with this shitty finish? Damien didn't even actually get involved.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

New Brood


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Edge rumoured stable is true then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Edge rumoured stable is true then



Third member better have long hair. That should be the only prerequisite to join the crew.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Butch?  Look how they massacred Pete Dunne


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Butch mad they gave him a shite gimmick


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

They really gave the walking neckbreaker a pin victory.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

WWE really making a big thing about the Cody return.  Maybe Vince does have big plans for him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> WWE really making a big thing about the Cody return.  Maybe Vince does have big plans for him.



He already said he's going for the big belt in a post-match interview. Just needs 2-3 feuds leading up to Mania 39. Gotta keep that momentum hot tho.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Vince will screw McAfee here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Pat out to Seven Nation Army


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Surprised they allowed Pat to have Seven nation army for his entrance theme.  Might remind people of Enzo.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Vince being out there not screaming in Cole's ear has made Cole commentary sound more human for this match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Cole's a bit sus about Pat


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Pat thinks he's The Rock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Pat vs. Logan would be a hot match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn the height on that jump, getting to the top rope.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Pat’s awesome. Don’t like a roll up finish. Especially at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

LMAO Vince actually wrestling.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Pat’s awesome. Don’t like a roll up finish. Especially at Wrestlemania.



I'll let it off cause of the holding of tights tactic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Vince has a win in 2022


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Austin v McMahon version 018312971092731


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

70+ year old Vince got startled by Theory's music


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Damn Theory over sells the stunner more than The Rock


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Damn Theory over sells the stunner more than The Rock



If this is Soul Calibur he would've gotten a Ring Out


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

Vince couldn’t take the stunner lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Austin almost killed Vince


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2022)

The first stunner Vince ever took was really bad. So this is fitting in a way.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

You know Pat should know not to share a beer with Austin.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2022)

Between the knoxville/sami match and mcafee/theory cole sounds like he's having a great time. pat had that man cracking up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Theory is my new favorite stunner seller. Man that was legendary.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

OMG Pat selling the stunner and downing a can


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Hopefully Sami is done doing his dues and gets that championship push.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Someone needs to slap the first reply.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Bianca had a killer entrance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

dis gon be gewd


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Well, it's Main Event time.  Let this be the last Roman vs Brock match, please. (Not that I hate their matches but the feud needs to end so Roman can fully move on)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

I wish Vince would allow this match to have juice.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

I also hate that this is not a no DQ match but seemingly just a normal one but for both titles.  If it was a full out murder fest it would actually fit these two.

This needs to be hard hitting, both men trying to kill each other and right booking is Roman winning. (Which means Brock will likely win)


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Both men are getting cheered at Mania.  Never thought I'd hear that happen with these two.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

No special entrance needed. It's two megastars after all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Brock into the time keeper area happens early this time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Brock's winning this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Cena or Rock are coming out


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

What?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Brock's winning this



I'm never predicting shit again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

That's very anti-climactic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> That's very anti-climactic



I think Roman got hurt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 3, 2022)

Cody and Seth actually stole the show

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

A better main event would've made this a killer mania. Still great tho. Best Mania since Mania30 for me. Cody or Cena to take the belt off of Roman next Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Why is Kayla Braxton quoting me?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A better main event would've made this a killer mania. Still great tho. Best Mania since Mania30 for me. Cody or Cena to take the belt off of Roman next Mania.


We can’t project where Cody will be in a year lol. Let’s see if the company still cares about him by Summerslam.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A better main event would've made this a killer mania. Still great tho. Best Mania since Mania30 for me. Cody or Cena to take the belt off of Roman next Mania.



I still think it's going to be Bron at Summerslam


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I still think it's going to be Bron at Summerslam



He REAAAAAAAAAAALLY doesn't seem ready. Needs about an extra 5 years at least.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> He REAAAAAAAAAAALLY doesn't seem ready. Needs about an extra 5 years at least.



Oh, I don't disagree that he needs time.  But Vince is fully into him and likely trying to build a new-gen before Roman gets "too big" for Vince.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Roman tries to retire on Raw after Mania.  Wanting to give each Uso one of the titles, only for Rock to do to him what Goldberg did to Rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Roman is only 36. Why would he be retiring?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Cody confirmed for tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

99% sure they're fucking

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

100% Becky and Charlotte fucked around in the past. That’s why them having heat is so strange tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>



Ask where they got their outfits.




Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Roman is only 36. Why would he be retiring?



It's not a legit retirement angle I'm talking about.  It's like Rock appreciation night, where he said he was retiring but instead had Goldberg come out to feud with him.  

For reference, Rock was 31/32 at the time.

Also, the flat ending to mania is because Roman was injured by the Kamura lock.  Roman told Paul/Ref something popped out and there's photo evidence too

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Jayzuz, Roman's arm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Roman retirement angle definitely happening

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Edge and Priest seems like a fun alliance. Hopefully it will make Priest a bigger star that should be a huge goal in all of this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Edge and Priest seems like a fun alliance. Hopefully it will make Priest a bigger star that should be a huge goal in all of this.




There has to be a third member tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> There has to be a third member tho.


Okay, who?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> A better main event would've made this a killer mania. Still great tho. Best Mania since Mania30 for me. Cody or Cena to take the belt off of Roman next Mania.



Roman loses before mania

Roman Rock is already scheduled for next mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Roman loses before mania
> 
> Roman Rock is already scheduled for next mania



Roman is the hottest heel. And if they play their cards right, Cody could be the hottest face. That books itself tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Okay, who?




Finn Balor. Have him put the demon paint on and shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Finn Balor. Have him put the demon paint on and shit.


You forgot Demon Balor was beaten by BABYGURL already. 

Cody is going to be chasing a while before he gets that title shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> You forgot Demon Balor was beaten by BABYGURL already.
> 
> Cody is going to be chasing a while before he gets that title shot.



What does that have to do with him joining Edge's group?

They have a year to build Cody.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2022)

Wwe should have more legends come back more often. People seemed to genuinely have fun on that show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> What does that have to do with him joining Edge's group?
> 
> They have a year to build Cody.


My mistake. I though you meant who who face Roman before Cody.

I still doubt Balor will be turning heel.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

I don’t even know who is on Raw or Smackdown anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t even know who is on Raw or Smackdown anymore.



Why should they even do the brand split anymore when the titles are unified? Time to unify everything tbh.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why should they even do the brand split anymore when the titles are unified? Time to unify everything tbh.



It's because each tv company wants their own stars and own champion.  Roman is going with Becky 2 belts for now I bet.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

Time for raw after mania crazyness.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Is that ko? Why is he on Raw? They couldn’t keep him out for one week??


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 4, 2022)

wtf elias


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Elias is back!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2022)

Why would MVP do this?


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 4, 2022)

Who wants to bet Drew will be BABYGURL'S next opponent?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2022)

Brah, they actually gave Cody an open-mic kinda. They definitely have plans for him. Only hope now is things don't "change".


Oh no. No more face sitting sessions for Liv. 


Why is Elias back with a changed name and wearing a speedo? 


This jabroni grunting and barking like he's supposed to be intimidating, but he's got the CM Punk skinny fat going on for him


Maybe not a good idea sending Bianca out for a promo when she's overloaded with horse tranqs


So Bron wins anyway? 


So the Twitch Egurl is feuding with Ms. Brazzers? Virgins are gonna eat this feud up.


wtf this match was kinda mania worthy 


Why is Edge cosplaying as HoF Taker? 


Roman Reigns adopting the video game marketing art of announcing an announcement

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 5, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Why is Edge cosplaying as HoF Taker?



The last remaining member of the ministry of darkness that still wrestles in wwe needs to carry Taker's mantle obviously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 5, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> The last remaining member of the ministry of darkness that still wrestles in wwe needs to carry Taker's mantle obviously.



Edge when kinda doing the motivational speech thing. Rest in Positivity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Brah, they actually gave Cody an open-mic kinda. They definitely have plans for him. Only hope now is things don't "change".


Three months, I'm giving this company and Vince three months with Cody to see if they keep their word to the guy.  Plus on one of those interviews that Cody gave on him coming back, he got a handshake deal that they were not ever going to use, bring up StarDust........  fool should have got that in writing knowing Vince.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2022)

Stardust was his best work though

This American Nightmare is just another loser

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2022)

Stardust was a lot of fun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Stardust was his best work though
> 
> This American Nightmare is just another loser



Give it a few months, we'll see now long can Cody present himself to the crowd before Vince can't help himself and go hands on.  I say the amount they are paying him, he get's one meaningful title run before being banished to the 24/7 title chase world.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2022)

Gunther lost.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)

Honestly, this made me laugh and I want to see where it goes.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Honestly, this made me laugh and I want to see where it goes.



Vince should have had him keep the hair and beard. Spoke with Macho Man's family to have a story arc where Elias is a distant relative to the Poffo family


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Who wants to bet Drew will be BABYGURL'S next opponent?



I feel like he needs to be kept off of tv or another feud for a while. But since WWe is a public company that will never happen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2022)

So I want to know. Who in AEW has proven WWE wrong for releasing them, outside of Bryan, Punk, and Moxley. Because everytime I try and give AEW a watch......it is just......ugh....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)

They didn’t release any of those guys. No one in AEW has proven wwe wrong yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2022)

........who the fuck is Nash Carter?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)

Currently NXT tag champion. Not a big loss. Just unusual to give someone a title victory over the weekend and then sack them on Wednesday.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So I want to know. Who in AEW has proven WWE wrong for releasing them, outside of Bryan, Punk, and Moxley. Because everytime I try and give AEW a watch......it is just......ugh....


Then dont watch

Super easy. Like me and impact


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2022)

Great dynamite card tonight, ordering my pizza early


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)

Time for Julia Hart to win a big match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Then dont watch
> 
> Super easy. Like me and impact


Naw. I am going to keep trying until I quit trying to. And while doing so keep voicing my displeasure.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2022)

It is a disappointing showing from Julia Hart. I like the character work she is doing in AEW right now. But she doesn't seem to be getting better as a wrestler. She could have a decent ceiling if she could actually work; since most of the women are struggling with their character work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2022)

Enjoyed Dynamite tonight.  Fun opening match between Cole and Cage, me thinks Hardys will be doing gimmick matches for a while for some reason, and really enjoyed the main event tag match between Bucks and FTR.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It is a disappointing showing from Julia Hart. I like the character work she is doing in AEW right now. But she doesn't seem to be getting better as a wrestler. She could have a decent ceiling if she could actually work; since most of the women are struggling with their character work.



Honestly I think they should have turned her heel sooner than that slow tease.  Should have been in the House of Black a week ago.  Nice to see Shida back on TV though but still going at it with Deeb it would seem.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly I think they should have turned her heel sooner than that slow tease.  Should have been in the House of Black a week ago.  Nice to see Shida back on TV though but still going at it with Deeb it would seem.


AEW has dragged it out and no one will actually care if and when it finally happens. I think they could have pulled the trigger a month ago tbh. She probably should have joined the group before Buddy Murphy if that was the direction they wanted to go.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2022)

Jeff hurt himself in the first 30 seconds of his match 

ran straight into a table leg ribs first


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 7, 2022)

Damn the Regal merch is hitting


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Damn the Regal merch is hitting



Still wish Regal didn't fuck up when he was going through the King Regal gimmick.  That was going to end up with him as WWE champion and he was the biggest heel in the WWE at the time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2022)

Did we ever talk about how much better Logan Paul is than Dominik Mysterio?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2022)

What??? Why would they bring Jerry back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did we ever talk about how much better Logan Paul is than Dominik Mysterio?



Logan should fight Bad Bunny imo


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> What??? Why would they bring Jerry back?



Puppies!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2022)

I think one edge AEW has on WWE is that their commentators sell eh matches without coming across as try hards. WWE's commentary is strong too but I feel like I'm being brainwashed.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2022)

Both brands have mostly bad commentary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Both brands have mostly bad commentary


And that is because JR just gave up.


----------



## teddy (Apr 9, 2022)

As a philly boy i'm here for yuta's success. that match with mox was gnarly  

now he just needs to ditch the happy time tights

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2022)

Just finished watching the main event for Rampage.  Yuta now a made man, holy shit that match was fun against Mox.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2022)

This Ezekiel thing is never going to work. But I think for like two months it can be really funny.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 12, 2022)

So sad. RIP.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2022)

This is a great dynamite

minus the womans match


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2022)

Suzuki and Joe are chopping the flesh off of each other

neither of these men are sleeping on their stomachs tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2022)

Hayter vs Storm huh? Nice. Hayter needs to win that though. She can cheat and screw Storm. And Storm can get her revenge and cost Hayter in the next tournament match. Something like that.

But Hayter has to win. It is time to pull the trigger on her push. And it is time to put some of the long-term AEW talent over when they face the wwe cast-offs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2022)

Enjoyed tonight's show with two complaints.  One was the Khali wanna be at the end which I will give it a very short wait and see period to work out.  The other was that women's match, holy shit talk about taking the crowd out of it and what in the hell were Keira and Velvet doing in Jade's groupies....... were they not feuding a few weeks back.  Also isn't Safir suppose to be a face since Jade is a heel in this, so why did she face off against a face in Skye Blue.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2022)

Safir stinks. It is a mistake to push her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Safir stinks. It is a mistake to push her.


Shes only here to lose to jade

shell be gone after the match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 14, 2022)

That crowd reaction. I mean I don't know if it's her music, presentation or that she was suppose to be a face but came off as the heel taking on a fan favorite face but it legit took the crowd out.  Also why are Keira Hogan and Red Velvet on Jade's team when they were legit feuding just a few weeks back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 15, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> That crowd reaction. I mean I don't know if it's her music, presentation or that she was suppose to be a face but came off as the heel taking on a fan favorite face but it legit took the crowd out.  Also why are Keira Hogan and Red Velvet on Jade's team when they were legit feuding just a few weeks back.


Yes, this entire post is what everyone is thinking


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2022)

I like Skye Blue


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2022)

heard there was a title match on rampage and that cole lost again.


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2022)

Wonder who tony has running the women's division because a majority of the time it's slacking. like is rosa on a tour or something? cause she's barely been on tv since winning the title


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2022)

The reason Baker was a successful champion is that she had a character and she can talk. Rosa does not. Rosa is meant to chase. Actually crowning her wrecks the division. And it was a booking mistake.


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2022)

Baker was given oppurtunity after oppurtunity to make the rest of the division look like geeks. she did a lot for her individual success but as a whole her reign and tony/whoever books this shit fucked the bed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

Catching up on my dub-dub-ee cuz I think it's kinda getting better atm

NXT, April 5, 2022​

Please dont turn this guy into Bray 2.0 or Fiend. This creepy John Doe gimmick is working out so far.


This chick going places.


Whut kinda 2010 TNA Impact cringe is this? 


Okay but seriously, how do I get Nikita Lyons to sit on my face?


WWE casually putting on a potential match of the week on NXT is crazy. Bron's booking is good. Nothing too early Cena/Roman, can soak in a lot of damage and sell it, and wins with the comeback. Future looking good. 

And good for Guntha getting the call up. Hopefully they do him justice.

And LMAO Gacy already going full psychopath.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

SmackDown, April 8, 2022​

Ronda still looks like a dumb tween with those braids and overabundance of eyeliner.

Both these ladies suck at mic work.


dafuq is this match? Did I got color blind?


Well that was okay. What's the point of squashing a nobody?


Why am I seeing DP coercion on my smackdown? 



Babyface Moss? Good for him.


WHAT. THA. FUCK? 

This shit got too real.


This should've been their Mania feud. And Corbin can do the Knoxville stuff.


Who pitched this segment?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 17, 2022)

April 11, 2022​

This long term booking. Cody vs. Roman at Mania 

Cody gets to drop W-bombs and B-bombs left and right. 

Good segment tbh. Miz can elevate any face. 


This Veer guy funky. Can't even make a stretcher segment look credible.  


it's the Broodinistry of Darkness 


Woah. It's nice Cody was thanking Miz like that by cradling his head.

Cody in his head: Why is Rollins doing a discount version of Stardust without the facepaint?  


Cody full oldschool babyface. Time to kiss some babies bruh.


Well it's goody but Ciampa vs. Owens would be dope


Why is Omos still on TV?


Lynch already out of the title picture?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Well it's goody but Ciampa vs. Owens would be dope



KO should accuse Ciampa of being a former lawyer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2022)

Triple H comments on NXT changes:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2022)

Lethal has to be the most underrated wrestler in history. 

The fact that he's not the top champ of AEW is a fucking travesty. Even worse being the valet of Khali 2.0.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lethal has to be the most underrated wrestler in history.
> 
> The fact that he's not the top champ of AEW is a fucking travesty. Even worse being the valet of Khali 2.0.



No flair flop. 0* match

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 18, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lethal has to be the most underrated wrestler in history.
> 
> The fact that he's not the top champ of AEW is a fucking travesty. Even worse being the valet of Khali 2.0.


I can name at least 5 people I would have as top champ before jay lethal


I would have had him win the tnt belt on his debut though


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 19, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Lethal has to be the most underrated wrestler in history.
> 
> The fact that he's not the top champ of AEW is a fucking travesty. Even worse being the valet of Khali 2.0.



He just need to change his finisher imo


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2022)

Tiffany Stratton is hot. And she is getting better and better in the ring. Keep putting her on tv!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> No flair flop. 0* match


Flair would not get up from doing one of those....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2022)

This dynamite has my dick hard


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2022)

Butcher vs Wardlow  lasted exactly

4 minutes 20 seconds.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Butcher vs Wardlow  lasted exactly
> 
> 4 minutes 20 seconds.


The aew njpw supershow has be geeked

gimme Mox va Tanahashi like I was promised

miro vs shingo

ishii vs keith lee

Fuck so many matches i want


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2022)

Forbidden Door huh? Cute. Is it too late to change the name?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 21, 2022)

Why would you want to change the name from a term you made popular in the first place


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2022)

AEW made the term popular? the term has been around in wrestling for decades.

And it is a bad name. Just a bit too on the nose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW made the term popular? the term has been around in wrestling for decades.


Need a citation for that


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2022)

I know i'm going to sound like vince but i wish adam cole had some muscle tone to him. there's other issues i got with his act but this has been sticking out to me the most since his debut. compared to danielson, hangman, and omega i can't buy him as the main event player tony clearly wants me to see him as

hasn't he looked better at some point while in nxt or am i tripping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> I know i'm going to sound like vince but i wish adam cole had some muscle tone to him. there's other issues i got with his act but this has been sticking out to me the most since his debut. compared to danielson, hangman, and omega i can't buy him as a main event player tony clear wants me to see him as
> 
> hasn't he looked better some point while in nxt or am i tripping?


Britt has more ab definition than Adam. He needs to get off Twitch and hit the weight room.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2022)

my dad thought I was gay when he walked in on me watching this when it aired.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2022)

Supposedly one of the most protected finishers at that time and Vince feeds it to the Ultimate Ego.   Not worthy enough to give it a kick out at one.


I remember this, thank God for Showtime and it's skin flicks during that time or I would have punch my TV when these segments came up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 25, 2022)

Hearing Bret Hart quietly signed a new deal with the WWE just as AEW was showing interest in bringing him in to manage a face FTR.  Well guy is making his money.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 25, 2022)

lol "Our television sucks so we'll deny a smaller promotion a chance to mix it up with Bret."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lol "Our television sucks so we'll deny a smaller promotion a chance to mix it up with Bret."


Or.....ooooorrrrr maybe Bret is just a bit gun shy with these other promotions now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2022)

HHH was awesome in those clips with Steiner. He really made Steiner’s strength seem godlike.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Or.....ooooorrrrr maybe Bret is just a bit gun shy with these other promotions now.



According to Bret AEW has not reached out to him in the slightest.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2022)

Best part of Raw:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2022)

I watched the Julia Hart vs Statlander match on Elevation. Not bad. Hart is getting better.


----------



## teddy (Apr 26, 2022)

Edge blabbing about his mountain of omnipotence isn't as cool as he thinks it is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2022)

The fuck happened to Lynch..........she looks like a coked out Spice Girl and now she's feuding again with the walking spasms known as Asuka.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 26, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck happened to Lynch..........she looks like a coked out Spice Girl and now she's feuding again with the walking spasms known as Asuka.


you will not bad mouth the empress under pains of death

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck happened to Lynch..........she looks like a coked out Spice Girl and now she's feuding again with the walking spasms known as Asuka.


Becky being good on the mic is one of the biggest myth’s in wrestling

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 26, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck happened to Lynch..........she looks like a coked out Spice Girl and now she's feuding again with the walking spasms known as Asuka.


the messiah's baby drained her lifeforce.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2022)

Archer vs Wardlow. Pretty good. Here comes Jericho to kill the show though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2022)

deeb beating shida is a big surprise to me


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 27, 2022)

Wardlow is very nimble for a guy his size.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Becky being good on the mic is one of the biggest myth’s in wrestling



I don't even understand the hype behind Becky.

She's not that impressive and her moveset sucks ass

Heel Bayley was a lot better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2022)

The worst of the horsewomen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 28, 2022)

Enjoyed the show.  Fun start with the FTR vs FRT members for the qualification of the Owen Hart tourney.  Sad to have seen Shida lost but it builds towards Rosa vs Deeb, so I take it Shida will be going after the secondary title being held by jade then.   So title change by Scorpio winning the ladder match tonight........ so when is Miro coming back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Enjoyed the show.  Fun start with the FTR vs FRT members for the qualification of the Owen Hart tourney.  Sad to have seen Shida lost but it builds towards Rosa vs Deeb, so I take it Shida will be going after the secondary title being held by jade then. So title change by Scorpio winning the ladder match tonight........ so when is Miro coming back.


miro just got done filming a tv show

should be the next 3ish weeks


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2022)

FTR studied the masters

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Apr 28, 2022)

Yeah I managed to catch some of the show. nice presentation. Very straightforward.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2022)

lol.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)

This guy is reckless. And it was a dumb spot that injured him. I think Jericho must have some sort of relationship with him. Hopefully Jericho will talk to him about toning down the risk taking.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)

A couple more releases that have been featured:


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2022)

Vince really said nxt can hold his old dick


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2022)

If I look at nxt as a developmental territory to prepare wrestlers for success on the main roster. Do I consider any of these to be losses? No, I don’t.

if Kai got called up, she would get no reaction on the main roster. A main roster that still has Bayley and Alexa Bliss sitting at home. She would be another Aliyah. Sitting in catering with nothing to do.

Lumis is 39. And he will not get a reaction on the main roster. And he has a boring character. And his matches are boring. He has no chance of getting over. So, what do you do with him? WWE couldn’t figure out the answer either.

I do think Bivens is a loss. He was frequently the best part of segments. But his decision to leave seemed like a mutual one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2022)

Two things.

AEW needs to stop giving their entire show away. Dynamite needs more mystery.

purazzo vs Martinez is being promoted as a big match. And both ladies are decent workers. But AEW has made no effort to really introduce them to their audience. They do the same with all of the Japanese wrestlers they introduce. They need to do better at that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2022)

Yeah it's a little hard for me personally to know who's who.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2022)

Guy got hyped to the moon by them and then he gets released months later.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> Guy got hyped to the moon by them and then he gets released months later.


From what I've been hearing the guy didn't progress as fast as they wanted so that's the reason for the release.  Wasn't it reported a while back that WWE will be giving people about six months to see if there is progress and if they don't meet standard then it's a release.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2022)

I heard Jim say today that Miro disappeared? Is that true? lol.

I guess there's so many guys that AEW just got tired of pushing. You really have to pop int he moment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2022)

So the female Raiden just went heel........just because......ok.  So I take it the next time she comes out her lightning will be red.  Or will she be forgotten about in two weeks only to be released a part of the Shaka Khan's budget cuts.


----------



## Raiden (May 1, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 1, 2022)

Really been enjoying this guy's toy vlogs.  Not only a good talent in the ring but enjoying his hobby outside the ring.  Hell, some of the stuff he looks at reminds me of my collection that I once had.   Sadly lost most of my 80's toys due to circumstances but built up a small  but considerable collection from the late 90's to early 00's.  Still never collected anythring from the Batman animated series or the GI Joe Mortal Kombat figures.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I heard Jim say today that Miro disappeared? Is that true? lol.
> 
> I guess there's so many guys that AEW just got tired of pushing. You really have to pop int he moment.


Miro hurt his hamstring so he left to recover, but then he got cast in a tv show


----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2022)

Damn I tuned into RAW for maybe 3 seconds.



Zhen Chan said:


> Miro hurt his hamstring so he left to recover, but then he got cast in a tv show



Haha holy shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2022)

Well damn, looks like Stu Greyson is leaving AEW, he is letting his contract expire.  Looks like Evil Uno will be going uno from now on.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2022)

raw looked horrible on Twitter last night. Smh.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn, looks like Stu Greyson is leaving AEW, he is letting his contract expire. Looks like Evil Uno will be going uno from now on.


They need to blow up the dark order. I guess they work fine though as a jobber group. But it reflects poorly on Adam Page to be associated with them.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (May 3, 2022)

Would love to know his reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 4, 2022)

So I take it the Nikki ASH experiment is about to come to an end.  Sadly a skit that is suppose to be about her was taken mostly up by Truth and Reggie.  Hopefully what they have for Cross works out this time since there are going to be upcoming budget cuts coming up soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So I take it the Nikki ASH experiment is about to come to an end.  Sadly a skit that is suppose to be about her was taken mostly up by Truth and Reggie.  Hopefully what they have for Cross works out this time since there are going to be upcoming budget cuts coming up soon.


I will miss that a.s.s.


----------



## Raiden (May 4, 2022)

Thank God man.

These characters are just like horrific brainfarts someone haphazardly came up with.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

Doudrop and Nikki Cross. Great chance they are gone in the next round of cuts.

I do think they like having Doudrop around so some of the female wrestlers can lift her and look strong though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Doudrop and Nikki Cross. Great chance they are gone in the next round of cuts.
> 
> I do think they like having Doudrop around so some of the female wrestlers can lift her and look strong though.


Doudrop is safe

vince always needs 1 fat chick on the roster


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

I am following the Julia Hart/House of Black storyline. So, I will watch tonight to see what happens with that.

but I need to give my opinion on Pillman real quick. I think his value has gone down since he started with AEW. And a big reason for that has to do with his physique. He needs to get serious about being in shape. If he does that his credibility will go up big time. I watched Dark last night and I just thought he looked really bad.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

Jericho match was really boring tonight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jericho match was really boring tonight.


Jericho needs to retire

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

Still not ready to pull the trigger on Julia Hart.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

Thunder Rosa sucks on the mic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 4, 2022)

This segment fucking sucks

the match is gonna be fire though


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2022)

Jade is the real female champion tbh. And that’s okay.

in wwe, Bianca is the real female champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 5, 2022)

Interesting show last night.  So this is what is looks like when two sky wizards do battle.


Those dueling chants.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2022)

Enzo would largely get cheered if he showed up at a major promotion.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Enzo would largely get cheered if he showed up at a major promotion.


Ehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2022)

Forbidden door sold out instantly with zero matches announced

fuck me

guess i gotta wait for them to add more seats to the layout


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2022)

Buy on secondary


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Buy on secondary


Fucking scalpers man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2022)

This is what I have been arguing for a while. I am trying to watch AEW. I like about half of the stuff right now. But when you bring in girls from another fed or you bring in some international wrestlers… I haven’t seen them before. I don’t have a reason to care about them.

i wasn’t a hostage at the arena last night though. So, when this match came on.. I switched to basketball.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2022)

This was an obvious one


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This was an obvious one


Go Home

Be a family mom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2022)

Gunther is actually cool


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2022)

I went through the rosters and came up with my next round of cuts for the year if WWE need to ditch additional wrestlers.

NXT is hard because some of the talent there is developmental. So, I stuck with evaluating those that I have seen actually wrestle.


*Spoiler*: _Rukia Cut List_ 




Cut List:



NXT –

James Drake

Kayden Carter

Katana Chance

Lash Legend

Roderick Strong

Von Wagner



Raw –

Dana Brooke

Dominik Mysterio

Nikki A.S.H.

Reggie

Akira Tozawa

T-BAR



Smackdown –

Aliyah

Drew Gulak

Humberto

Lacey Evans

MACE

Shanky

Shayna Baszler


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 7, 2022)

has lacey even had a match since she came back


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2022)

No


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I went through the rosters and came up with my next round of cuts for the year if WWE need to ditch additional wrestlers.
> 
> NXT is hard because some of the talent there is developmental. So, I stuck with evaluating those that I have seen actually wrestle.
> 
> ...


Impossible to cut Rey's kid right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2022)

I thought about that. But that's not a reason to keep him. I would cut him.


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2022)

I'd be in favor of keeping him but reexamining how to effectively use him. I don't think the shock family drama angles they tried to pull are effective. I doubt anyone buys into that stuff, even kids.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2022)

I heard that Roman Reigns will be retiring soon and will probably shift to an acting career in Hollywood.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard that Roman Reigns will be retiring soon and will probably shift to an acting career in Hollywood.


Vince sucking 8 shades of dick to keep his only full time star

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard that Roman Reigns will be retiring soon and will probably shift to an acting career in Hollywood.


Just heard about that.  Does WWE have anybody in the back burner to take Roman's place should he leave or will they be going back to Brock and his part time ways.   Also hearing Banks might be following suit as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about that.  Does WWE have anybody in the back burner to take Roman's place should he leave or will they be going back to Brock and his part time ways.   Also hearing Banks might be following suit as well.



Drew Mcintyre, AJ Styles, John Cena, Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Finn Balor, Big E, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Austin Theory and Matt Riddle


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Drew Mcintyre, AJ Styles, *John Cena*, Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Finn Balor, Big E, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Austin Theory and Matt Riddle


Dude, your bro went Hollywood a while back.  Hell didn't he do the Hollywood thing and apologize to China in their language about a comment he made about Taiwan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 8, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Dude, your bro went Hollywood a while back.  Hell didn't he do the Hollywood thing and apologize to China in their language about a comment he made about Taiwan.



Vince and Vin Diesel paid him millions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2022)

Ouch


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2022)

Why did Elias steal my gimmick?

I'm John's younger twin brother!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 9, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Why did Elias steal my gimmick?
> 
> I'm John's younger twin brother!



You stole yours from Juan Cena anyway 

Also Alexa returned to in ring action and squashed Sonya in under 40 seconds


----------



## Jake CENA (May 9, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> You stole yours from Juan Cena anyway
> 
> Also Alexa returned to in ring action and squashed Sonya in under 40 seconds



Juan is our cousin from Puerto Rico

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Drew Mcintyre, AJ Styles, John Cena, Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Finn Balor, Big E, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Austin Theory and Matt Riddle


Let's see how Cody does. It could be him. Drew had his chance. Big E not any damn time soon. Styles and Orton stuck in funds right now. Riddle and Nakamura no. I feel Kevin Owen's should get a shot too.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2022)

Not sure if work or shoot but Kota Ibushi has gone to war with NJPW accusing them of exploitation.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Not sure if work or shoot but Kota Ibushi has gone to war with NJPW accusing them of exploitation.



don't tell me he gets sexually exploited?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 10, 2022)

who the fuck is that?


----------



## Raiden (May 10, 2022)

Lmao someone backstage had to be laughing at that.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> who the fuck is that?


The new Bray Wyatt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 11, 2022)

The fuck is this.........Lynch goes from Cokey Spice to gender switch version of Akito of Martian Successor Nadesico???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2022)

h


Jake CENA said:


> I heard that Roman Reigns will be retiring soon and will probably shift to an acting career in Hollywood.


Man, hollywood stays cucking vince.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.........Lynch goes from Cokey Spice to gender switch version of Akito of Martian Successor Nadesico???



She will be getting future endeavored soon lol


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2022)

Apparently he signed a new deal that allows him to have a lighter schedule: 

I mean I get that he might want to retire. It's been non-stop for him.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Becky has to wear weird clothing to give her character some personality. Big Time Becks is horrendous either way imo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (May 11, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> The fuck is this.........Lynch goes from Cokey Spice to gender switch version of Akito of Martian Successor Nadesico???


is she just as emo as he was when he got the visor and coat in that movie?


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Her body has not gotten back to where it was pre-baby. She is too skin and bones now for my taste.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2022)

Is Lacey Evans injured or no longer with WWE?


----------



## Raiden (May 11, 2022)

Their creative team sucks man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Is Lacey Evans injured or no longer with WWE?


 She was injured. But she is back.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> She was injured. But she is back.



I will push her and Rhea Ripley instead of Becky Lynch tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> She was injured. But she is back.



Is that what we're calling pregnancy now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

No, you are right. lol.

I wouldn't push Lacey Evans in a million years. I would release her immediately if I were in charge.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Fuck Adam Cole. He sucks!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Jungle Boy is a cruiserweight. Not a fan.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jungle Boy is a cruiserweight. Not a fan.


Not every short guy can pull a pac and ingest 32 flavors of roids

Although a roided up jungle boy might be interesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

I hate that Hayter jobbed to Storm. The match was pretty good. But these fans just don’t like women’s wrestling. They were distracted when the finish came.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 11, 2022)

When did Hangman suddenly develop a personality?  

I like this Hangman Adam Page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2022)

Jeff Hardy and Toni Storm win. AEW continues to feed their talent to wwe wash-outs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2022)

Just saw the main event for tonight.  Someone really needs to talk to Jeff and Allen about these types of matches.  Holy shit D'arby definitely shorten his career and Hardy is probably on a thread right now.   Surprised Jeff won but I guess Cole is taking their match when it happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2022)

Hardy is washed. There is no way he should have advanced in the tournament.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2022)

Reminds me of a time that I went to a TNA event in Coney Island. They had their own talent but everyone cheered the guys from WWE they brought over (Hogan and Jeff).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2022)

I don't want to see the people I am tired of from WWE in all of the big segments winning all of the big matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don't want to see the people I am tired of from WWE in all of the big segments winning all of the big matches.


Every champ is a aew original

at least until punk beats hangman at double or nothing. Hope he loses though ngl i want mjf to beat hangman

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2022)

The AEW women’s division is largely a disaster.

Their fans have been conditioned already to not care about women’s wrestling; not unless there is blood and thumb tacks. We saw it last night. The crowd wasn’t even paying attention to the finish of Hayter vs Storm. And the television production couldn’t wait to cut away from them and move on to the next thing on the card.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2022)

Well Shida is injured and is out of the Owen Hart tourney for the women's side.   Statlander to take her place but I've been wanting Shida/Statlander 2 to happen........ well the Soho/Riho match should be interesting to see if those styles can clash well in the ring.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 12, 2022)

Honestly the fuck.   The lader spot should have been enough but then the coffin drop miss on the apron then the swanton bomb miss on the steps.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2022)

Soho/Riho is a snooze fest.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2022)

Between this and the comments from Ibushi alleging abuse against njpw.. no good news for AEW out of Japan this week.


----------



## Aesima (May 14, 2022)

About fucking time, Jesus christ.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 14, 2022)

AEW game might be legit shit. game is over budget and if visual customization is too limited 2k22 will probably trounce it in fun factor _(which would be hilarious considering the sheer development hell it went through)_.

they're putting a lot of emphasis on the story mode apparently but unless that shit is anime shakespeare i can't see that many people giving a damn


----------



## Aesima (May 14, 2022)

What is the appeal of the Hook/danhausen storyline? it's 2008 Cena levels of corny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Between this and the comments from Ibushi alleging abuse against njpw.. no good news for AEW out of Japan this week.



Well not surprised.  Shida has voiced her concerned in an interview about AEW pulling back on the use of it's Japanese talent in it's women's division.  Sucks since I thought Shida was a major fan favorite.  Hopefully this gets rectified or I wouldn't be surprised if she were to end up at WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 14, 2022)

Aesima said:


> What is the appeal of the Hook/danhausen storyline? it's 2008 Cena levels of corny.



Fans enjoy it for some odd reason.  This might end up turning Team Taz face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 14, 2022)

Aesima said:


> What is the appeal of the Hook/danhausen storyline? it's 2008 Cena levels of corny.


It has hook

what more do you need my guy


----------



## Aesima (May 14, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> It has hook
> 
> what more do you need my guy


It has Hook, so?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2022)

Aesima said:


> It has Hook, so?



Hook over, Danhousen over, AEW need merch movers and they seem to be it for the time being.  Don't know what it's going to do to the dynamic of Team Taz though as Hook seems to be the tweener while Hobbs and Starks are still heels.  This might technically end up making the faction face.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2022)

teddy said:


> AEW game might be legit shit. game is over budget and if visual customization is too limited 2k22 will probably trounce it in fun factor _(which would be hilarious considering the sheer development hell it went through)_.
> 
> they're putting a lot of emphasis on the story mode apparently but unless that shit is anime shakespeare i can't see that many people giving a damn


Isn't Omega involved with the development of the game in some capacity? If so it'll definitely be anime something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 15, 2022)

So she still in wrestling?


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she still in wrestling?


She is in only fans. Not sure about wrestling.

she must not be any good as a wrestler. Only explanation for why she hasn’t gotten more opportunities.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So she still in wrestling?





Rukia said:


> She is in only fans. Not sure about wrestling.
> 
> she must not be any good as a wrestler. Only explanation for why she hasn’t gotten more opportunities.


I would love to wrestle her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 16, 2022)

janella sloppy seconds


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2022)

Who all has Janella dated?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 16, 2022)

brandi lauren and penelope ford

and some pornstar i cant remember


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> brandi lauren and penelope ford
> 
> and some pornstar i cant remember


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> janella sloppy seconds





Rukia said:


> Who all has Janella dated?





Zhen Chan said:


> brandi lauren and penelope ford
> 
> and some pornstar i cant remember





Rukia said:


>


Say all you want about his ring work or look......but he has game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2022)

I guess this is the big story tonight.


----------



## Mider T (May 17, 2022)

SCRIPTED?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I guess this is the big story tonight.


Just heard of this, holy shit.  Also bravo WWE.  With that released statement you shat on four of your women's talent.  Sasha and Niaomi for walking out and two unnamed talent for making them uncomfortable.  WWE better rectify this mess or I wouldn't be surprised if Bayley were to follow suit being close friends with Sasha/


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2022)

In my mind, if it was just Naomi.. you would probably fire her and move on. Sasha is an actual needle mover. She is not someone you want leaving your company and going to AEW.

WWE either works it out with her. Or she sits at home for 2-3 years.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I guess this is the big story tonight.


Johnny Ace returns and already there have been problems in the women's division.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2022)

This has to be strike three for Sasha.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I guess this is the big story tonight.



I don't understand. Can they provide more details?


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 17, 2022)

I don't have Twitter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 17, 2022)

Also Sasha has unfollowed all of her WWE contacts including Vince.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Also Sasha has unfollowed all of her WWE contacts including Vince.


She did that before Monday. That makes me wonder if the walkout was premeditated. It also opens the door for this being a work tbh.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2022)

This is what Keith lee is doing now???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2022)

I don’t think AEW has anything of interest for me tonight. I might miss out on a cool Joker though I guess. I just don’t think anyone is available that would really pop me tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This has to be strike three for Sasha.


I am all on Sasha and Naomi's side on this one. It was a stupid direction for them to be put on.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2022)

I am on Sasha’s side because she is valuable. But this is also a bad precedent for WWE to be setting here. I would say sit their butts at home for a little while. Do some more main roster cuts. (Reinforcing how ruthless you are.) And then quietly bring them back a few months from now. Also, separate them. If they refuse to come back. Run down their contracts.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2022)

Lmao let Sasha and Naomi go. Who cares? As if they think that AEW will be a better place? That shit is convoluted with ex-WWE stars that they're starting to look like an episode of WWE Heat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am on Sasha’s side because she is valuable. But this is also a bad precedent for WWE to be setting here. I would say sit their butts at home for a little while. Do some more main roster cuts. (Reinforcing how ruthless you are.) And then quietly bring them back a few months from now. Also, separate them. If they refuse to come back. Run down their contracts.


This like their 3rd or 4th walk out in 6 months.....first Jeff(DURING A MATCH!) then Toni Storm, now them. It is certainly starting to be WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2022)

LOL WWE officially removed Sasha and Naomi.  Just when Naomi was about to join the Bloodline rofl


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao let Sasha and Naomi go. Who cares? As if they think that AEW will be a better place? That shit is convoluted with ex-WWE stars that they're starting to look like an episode of WWE Heat


Almost everyone in AEW is doing derivative work of what they did in WWE. And it is not as good. But they are having fun I guess.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Almost everyone in AEW is doing derivative work of what they did in WWE. And it is not as good. But they are having fun I guess.



Yeah, Sasha will do work in the catering lmao


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is what Keith lee is doing now???


He's been done ever since he almost died from covid, refused to get vaccinated afterward and proceeded to gain even more weight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


>



Jim Cornette's eternal twitter rival has returned.  But honestly, this Wildcard Wed was mostly one offs as I don't think Itoh is here for the long run and I didn't hear of Johny NItro signing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2022)

Not sure hwo to feel about the walkout. On one hand, I'm glad they are standing up to creative. But on the other, I'd like to know more about what they had issues with.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2022)

People that are in a rush to be on wwe’s side or Sasha and naomi’s side are foolish. Wait for all the facts to come out.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 19, 2022)

It literally doesnt matter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2022)

Wrestling is more interesting outside of the ring.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2022)

I wonder if this is because Summer break + Triple H health issues


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2022)

HHH actually almost died. So, I assume his health has something to do with it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (May 19, 2022)

no, not Triple H please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2022)

The fallout from Shane might have something to do with it too. Everyone is staying f this shit.

Get rid of Bruce Vince! It's not worth it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2022)

What I'm hearing is that support for Sasha in the back is pretty much nil.  Hell what has been reported is that majority of those backstage were "puzzled" by the actions and thought they over reacted to what is the norm there.  VInce really has trained the majority of the talent to be that obedient.  In that case he better cancel that NIL program, student athletes are a different breed of problems than those coming from the indies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2022)

with people getting fired left and right I didn' think they would take her side tbh. must be a horrific environment to be in. But I'm also still suspicious. She gets a lot of development compared to other people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 20, 2022)

What sucks is that the probable peace maker that would help mend fences between Sasha and the WWE is out due to health issues.  Remember when Austin walked out on the company it was JR that helped reconcile between him and Vince.  I have a feeling on Sasha's first walk out it was HHH that helped soothe things over between her and Vince but with HHH pretty much out of the picture due to health concerns, might be a bit harder since Vince has become more stubborn in his age.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> What I'm hearing is that support for Sasha in the back is pretty much nil.  Hell what has been reported is that majority of those backstage were "puzzled" by the actions and thought they over reacted to what is the norm there.  VInce really has trained the majority of the talent to be that obedient.  In that case he better cancel that NIL program, student athletes are a different breed of problems than those coming from the indies.


Plenty of people can walk out due to bad creative and they will be fired. Of course those people would be hesitant to support someone that has a different set of rules due to her value.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2022)

This HBO show is definitely getting canceled if they are making obscure analogies like this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2022)

I would actually like to buy AEW dark tickets for a universal studios taping. But I don’t see any on the schedule.


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2022)

LA Knight's name change. LMAO


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2022)

Bro. Why are all these kids crying?


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2022)

It was probably loud as hell. I remember when Kanes pyro went off when i was a kid. Made my allergies act up.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2022)

Sami Zayn should have come out and celebrated.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sami Zayn should have come out and celebrated.



I'm just waiting for the inevitable Sami gets killed ending that's bound to happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2022)

Smackdown is a good show when you just watch the youtube clips.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 21, 2022)

So the question is........ what tournament, what division.  Didn't their past Women's Royal Rumble they had to call up a lot of people they let go and then get some from other companies to show just to fill up the bracket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the question is........ what tournament, what division. Didn't their past Women's Royal Rumble they had to call up a lot of people they let go and then get some from other companies to show just to fill up the bracket.


1/3 of the rumble were retired, free agents, or legends. That is too many spots....


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2022)

I have some teams for you!

shayna and natalya
Doudrop and Nikki ASS
Zelina Vega and Carmella
Shotzi and Aliyah

and then some makeshift teams. Alexa Bliss and Liv Morgan probably makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2022)

They could now Sonya is wrestling again temporarily put her back with Mandy. 

Tamina and Dana Brook too


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2022)

They need popular wrestlers to win. They will probably go with Bianca and Asuka as a team lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They need popular wrestlers to win. They will probably go with Bianca and Asuka as a team lol.


Bianca with 2 belts? I doubt it unfortunately.


----------



## Nemesis (May 21, 2022)

All hail Vacant.  They're truly the greatest wrestler in the history of professional wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (May 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bro. Why are all these kids crying?


RK-Bro are probably the two biggest babyfaces in WWE right now. They're over as fuck even if I can't stand to hear Riddle on the mic.

I haven't seen an odd ball tag team this over since the Rock N Sock connection.


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the question is........ what tournament, what division. Didn't their past Women's Royal Rumble they had to call up a lot of people they let go and then get some from other companies to show just to fill up the bracket.



lmao @ them making Cole the deliverer of bad news.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2022)

She is the worst thing about AEW. Awful at her job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> RK-Bro are probably the two biggest babyfaces in WWE right now. They're over as fuck even if I can't stand to hear Riddle on the mic.
> 
> I haven't seen an odd ball tag team this over since the Rock N Sock connection.


I swear to god i'm waiting to see if their thing dies out and they just get more over

this is probably the most over randy has been as a babyface


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> She is the worst thing about AEW. Awful at her job.


She does too much for the most part. like if she wants to put on that much of show she should link up with bryan and start training for an in-ring career

almost as if she's trying to be a meme at times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2022)

I think what works about is that they just push it in people's faces no matter what.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2022)

Jesus. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (May 22, 2022)

not even a fire extinguisher ready smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (May 22, 2022)

How do you not have an extinguisher on deck for that shit 


edit: didn't refresh, raiden beat me to it. but yeah janela is in idiot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

Let’s see what happens on Raw tonight. I will be interested to see if they rip into Sasha and Naomi again; the same way they did on Smackdown. I might start to think it is a work if that happens. Because now is the time for wwe to move on imo.


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2022)

Yeah if they mention it again it’s starting to seem like bs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

That will seem like wwe actively making them a part of the story/show.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2022)

Imagine pulling a pretty good work and then blowing it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Imagine pulling a pretty good work and then blowing it.


Imagine wwe does a work like this and fools all of the wrestling reporters and major media. But a tweet from USA Network account ruins it. lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

I liked AJ and Liv vs Priest and Rhea. I bet it is all downhill from here.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

Nothing like the Miz to kill Cody’s momentum. Smh. Sloppy match so far.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 23, 2022)

I can't bear to see Cody having to sell Jizz's terrible offence.

Cody knew what he was getting into resigning with the E.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

worst match of the night so far. Even the women’s matches were better. I 100% blame Miz.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2022)

Roman is right. There is no one left. The Bloodline baby!


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

Bros. It really hit home to me how bad the Miz is tonight. Like he can single handily kill the momentum of a hot superstar if you let him.

He was awful tonight. His offense looked bad. He screwed up multiple spots. And it was glaring on television. If I was booking and I could do it over again, I would have made that match 3 minutes and given the extra 10 minutes to Alexa and Nikki Cross. That is how bad it was.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Nothing like the Miz to kill Cody’s momentum. Smh. Sloppy match so far.



Miz sabotaging Cody


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2022)

No interest in watching him wrestle.


----------



## teddy (May 24, 2022)

"BuT mIz Is SaFe"

and boring . at least randy has the rko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 24, 2022)

yall finally seeing what i been saying for years lmao


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

I hate the skull crushing finale to be honest with you


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2022)

He's also overexposed. I haven't watched in a while but they have played out that MizTv thing.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

there should never be another episode of Miz tv. I agree with you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> yall finally seeing what i been saying for years lmao


I've always hated the Jizz and said he sucked in the ring. I just hated Cena much more.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> yall finally seeing what i been saying for years lmao


I haven’t really seen it before. I usually have the shows on, but I don’t really pay attention to the Miz match usually since I am not interested in it. But it was really apparent how bad he is last night. How soft his offense is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

The Miz had been fine before. It is just now.....the past 2 or 3 years where he has just been going down hill.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2022)

Jizz was at his best when he's a manager/mouthpiece when he was managing Morrison.

He was never good in the ring.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Jizz was at his best when he's a manager/mouthpiece when he was managing Morrison.
> 
> He was never good in the ring.


I disagree. He could be put in matches with people.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

I thought Miz was okay like 4-5 years ago when Maryse was managing him.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 24, 2022)

Miz can wrestle. I think he's just losing interest now and is getting too old for this shit

or maybe he just doesn't want to put people over lol


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2022)

The Miz mania match was good. But Logan Paul was better than Miz in the match.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 24, 2022)

Bad Bunny was better

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2022)

I think it’s just too much of the same.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I disagree. He could be put in matches with people.


What you saying is that Jizz can be CARRIED to good matches.

Just like Kevin Nash could be CARRIED to good matches.

Just like Sid and Luger could be CARRIED too.

I wouldn't call them good workers either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> What you saying is that Jizz can be CARRIED to good matches.
> 
> Just like Kevin Nash could be CARRIED to good matches.
> 
> ...


Most good workers are fucking boring as shit. They did not quite get the 2nd part of what makes men like Bret Hart great.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Most good workers are fucking boring as shit. They did not quite get the 2nd part of what makes men like Bret Hart great.


So Shawn Michaels is boring?

Eddie Guerero was boring?

Kurt Angle was boring?

Scott Hall was boring?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> So Shawn Michaels is boring?
> 
> Eddie Guerero was boring?
> 
> ...


I said most and you post 4......


----------



## The Juice Man (May 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I said most and you post 4......


I'm still at work.

Those 4 alone disprove your point.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm still at work.
> 
> Those 4 alone disprove your point.


Not really, no. I give you Angle. Eddie......maybe. Shawn and Scott? Only with the right people and situation.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 25, 2022)

You think Scott Hall was boring?

I can safety ignore any wrestling opinion you have from now on.

You're just as bad as the poster that said "HeEls DoN't DrAw."


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 25, 2022)

Double or nothing is a fucking great card


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> You think Scott Hall was boring?
> 
> I can safety ignore any wrestling opinion you have from now on.
> 
> You're just as bad as the poster that said "HeEls DoN't DrAw."


You ran out of names that fast? And yes, he really was just ok.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (May 25, 2022)

All of the 4 I mentioned are better workers and talkers that the Jizz.

If you think different, you just have bad taste.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2022)

All of those 4 are better than the Miz. Totally agree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> All of the 4 I mentioned are better workers and talkers that the Jizz.
> 
> If you think different, you just have bad taste.


Which was not even a part of the original point. I see you have nothing now so I guess we done here.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)

For the love of god AEW. Push Skye Blue. She is like one of the few popular wrestlers on your female roster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)

I don’t blame them for cutting off Thunder Rosa. It was a very mediocre promo. And they have had issues with running out of time during the main event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> For the love of god AEW. Push Skye Blue. She is like one of the few popular wrestlers on your female roster.


Shes gonna get the 4 pillar push

which means expect losses till next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)

I put Cora Jade, Skye Blue, and Roxanne all in the same camp. Extremely young. Pretty good already, interested to see where they are 5 years from now.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

I heard Orton might be forced to retire soon


----------



## teddy (May 27, 2022)

I saw the riddle promo. his back legit that bad?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2022)

I heard the rumors about Roman’s next few opponents. And I am expecting Orton vs Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

teddy said:


> I saw the riddle promo. his back legit that bad?



Yes, it has been for the last 2 years

Too much RKO and that fucked up his back real bad


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I heard the rumors about Roman’s next few opponents. And I am expecting Orton vs Reigns at Summerslam.



I want Riddle vs Roman for the Undisputed Championship at WM


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I heard Orton might be forced to retire soon



Why?


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2022)

Punk rubs me the wrong way. I hope Page drops him on his head this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2022)

Every nxt derivative is inferior to the original.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Why?



Back problems


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2022)

I thought about going to the AEW show this weekend. But there are still too many performers I don’t like on the card. (Hardy brothers, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Thunder Rosa, Keith Lee.)

AEW needs to shift to some of their other talent.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2022)

Raiden said:


> fuck.



its been 20 years

damn near inevitable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> its been 20 years
> 
> damn near inevitable



For sure. It's incredible he lasted that long.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I thought about going to the AEW show this weekend. But there are still too many performers I don’t like on the card. (Hardy brothers, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Thunder Rosa, Keith Lee.)
> 
> AEW needs to shift to some of their other talent.



Not sure how they could fix that problem tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

RKO is not a safe finisher for the user

I think it would be best if you're just a submission specialist if you plan to last long in the ring without suffering any long-term debilitating injuries


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 27, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> RKO is not a safe finisher for the user
> 
> I think it would be best if you're just a submission specialist if you plan to last long in the ring without suffering any long-term debilitating injuries


litterally


thez was stretching niggas at 75 years old injury free


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2022)

Punt kick


----------



## Jake CENA (May 27, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> litterally
> 
> 
> thez was stretching niggas at 75 years old injury free



ikr



Rukia said:


> Punt kick



too basic and fake looking


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2022)

Crazy one of Randy's last runs then might be this Riddle thing. I didn't realize Riddle was also 36. I thought he was a little younger and they were investing in someone with a lot of years left. Wow I feel dumb.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2022)

Roman is going on vacation too and he might drop the titles soon to either Drew or Riddle

I hope the latter wins it and complete the underdog story


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (May 28, 2022)

Hearing WWE had to change venues on one of it's upcoming Premium Live Events due to a not so stellar ticket sales in Vegas.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hearing WWE had to change venues on one of it's upcoming Premium Live Events due to a not so stellar ticket sales in Vegas.


I see this as a good thing.

A couple of things. Ticket prices were out of control. No matches are announced for that event. And the television product is better in an arena than it is in a football stadium. It just is.


----------



## teddy (May 28, 2022)

Man...wasn't expecting ruby to get boos like that


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)

teddy said:


> Man...wasn't expecting ruby to get boos like that


She had no business winning that match.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)

I just watched Johnny Morrison wrestle on Dark. Sigh. I hope the money is good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)

What is going on with MJF? Is this a work, guys?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2022)

@Rukia 

Maybe not because people paid with the expectation that he would be there.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2022)

Interesting. I haven’t known what to make of some of the “MJF isn’t happy” stories. I will say based on his value, he should probably be one of the top paid talents in the company. And if he isn’t; I bet he is unhappy about that.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2022)

To no show though is absolutely wild.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

These promoters need to be tough on no shows.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

It seems like it could be a work. But that is a slippery slope. Selling tickets to a meet and greet and knowing you have no intention of delivering. That is not a precedent you really want to establish with your fans.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 29, 2022)

teddy said:


> Man...wasn't expecting ruby to get boos like that



Honestly, I feel bad for Soho.  It was a damn if you do, damn if you don't for her no matter who she faced in that match.  Both Statlander and Shida are pretty much beloved by the fan base so she was going to get booed either way if Shida had made examination on time.  What sucks was that was a very decent match and could have been the final instead of Baker vs Soho but it is what it is.  Sad thing is Soho is probably entering the final as a heel as Baker also beloved by the fans.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

I just don't think Soho is that good.

And I hate WWE talent coming over and steamrolling everyone from AEW. If it were Sasha, Bayley, Asuka, Alexa, someone like that... I could understand. But Ruby? She is not better than Statlander. She is not better than Hayter. She is not better than Baker. She should not be beating them in marquee matches.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

Honestly gotta agree. the most noteworthy thing soho has done since debuting is promo battle with brit. she ain't no danielson or punk, and since she's been meandering in dark this whole time it feels off to suddenly start giving her some shine. tk fucked up


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

I am actually interested in the Scorpio Sky, Ethan Page, and Paige Van Zant vs Tay Conti, Sammy Guevara, and Kazarian match. No real babyfaces in this feud. But I am curious to see how good PVZ is in the ring.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2022)

Supposedly MJF is mad that WWE guys are making more. I mean I get that but it's also an opportunity for AEW to increase the pie. The issue I see is Khan is messing up the booking. He's not doing in a way that would necessarily benefit the AEW guys in the long term.


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

I do believe that MJF and Wardlow will happen tonight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I do believe that MJF and Wardlow will happen tonight.


It better.....that is THE match of the night.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2022)

@Rukia Wild theory but AEW might have gotten the idea of pulling a real work after looking at the Sasha Banks thing. It's very suspicious that USANetwork Tweeted. So I'm wondering if MJF "no showing" is them copying the concept. The conecpt being make people think there's a real problem going on.


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

He also no showed a meet-and-greet which is dumb, work or not


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

teddy said:


> He also no showed a meet-and-greet which is dumb, work or not


This is the problem with Raiden’s idea. Collecting money and selling tickets for an event you don’t intend on delivering because you are selling a story… I am sorry, but that is a no-no.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2022)

Yeah to be clear I don't think it's a good idea. But I wonder if they thought it was to copy what WWE seems to have done.


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

Joe should kill cole


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

And there he is


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2022)

Anyone have a link?


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)




----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

I'm going to assume it was good acting but mjf legit looked like he'd rather be anywhere else lol


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 29, 2022)

teddy said:


> I'm going to assume it was good acting but mjf legit looked like he'd rather be anywhere else lol


10 powerbombs is 10 fucking powerbombs

thats ass to take


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

Oh I could tell. one them he's literally bracing himself with his arms


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

I heard washed up Jeff Hardy made an appearance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

It's about damn time


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

Julia probably been practicing that mist since revolution

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (May 29, 2022)

Mark Henry: We might just get the match of the year


i'm sure they had to crop out the  he's holding


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

Finally the Julia Hart turn. But she didn’t screw over the Blonds; so, that feels like a missed opportunity.

maybe the blonds don’t have enough support; so TK dropped them. lol


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2022)

I don’t mind Baker winning the Owen Hart. Adam Cole is a travesty though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2022)

I got bored, played some vidya, and waited for the replay. anarchy in the arena was the motn for me but goddamn did a good chunk of that ppv feel like wwe


thankfully the last few matches actually looked like they were worth spending money on


----------



## teddy (May 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2022)

Punk going over was the right choice 

pages money is in the chase not as champ

mjf shot himself in the dick


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

MJF segments have consistently been good on Dynamite.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Putting the belt on Punk was smart. But I think he should come out on Wednesday night and cut a promo that he did it all by himself. That he didn't need the fans. That he never needed the fans.

Yes. I would turn him heel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Putting the belt on Punk was smart. But I think he should come out on Wednesday night and cut a promo that he did it all by himself. That he didn't need the fans. That he never needed the fans.
> 
> Yes. I would turn him heel.


He kind of can't after this.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

There is more money in Punk as a heel. But Tony Khan like usual will just do what he wants to do


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There is more money in Punk as a heel. But Tony Khan like usual will just do what he wants to do


Like Bryan Daniel was a solo heel.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Daniel Bryan was great in that feud with Hangman.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

I don’t see the Rock’s daughter making it. We heard talk about Mick Foley’s daughter for a while and then that went completely quiet. WWE let’s these girls figure out for themselves that this career isn’t for them and then they bow out quietly.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There is more money in Punk as a heel. But Tony Khan like usual will just do what he wants to do



They might be saving it for when the current act gets stale. I think a heel turn would make sense after the current title run. Or maybe a break and then a heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Punk vs Ricky Starks? I think you always want to put Punk against someone that can talk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There is more money in Punk as a heel. But Tony Khan like usual will just do what he wants to do


I agree that Punk is at his best with a chip on his shoulder but he's the most over babyface they have at the moment. 

With MJF going AWOL, I can't see who Punk will eventually drop the strap to.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2022)

long championship run incoming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Punk vs Ricky Starks? I think you always want to put Punk against someone that can talk.


That confrontation between Punk and Hangman last week was.....brutal. Punk was so handicapped....if he had said anymore he would have killed him even more then he did.


----------



## The Juice Man (May 30, 2022)

Also put the TNT belt on Warlow ASAP.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Wardlow can beat a lot of talented little guys. And eventually face miro.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Becky Lynch with a microphone. One of the worst ways to start a Raw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

It sounds like Jake Atlas is probably gone from aew


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It sounds like Jake Atlas is probably gone from aew


........who?


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

AEW guy that used to work in NXT.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

I can't believe wwe thought another Miz TV was a good idea.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Liv Morgan actually won a match!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2022)

Most interesting match on the card


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

Adam Cole’s physique looks horrible here. Jesus. It has 100% gotten worse since he left nxt. I bet he was forced to work out in nxt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (May 31, 2022)

How much merch is adam cole pushing to be as stale as he is?  


Rukia said:


> Most interesting match on the card



it's a shame there's almost no reason to think bc-lite isn't getting bopped


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Adam Cole’s physique looks horrible here. Jesus. It has 100% gotten worse since he left nxt. I bet he was forced to work out in nxt.


Definitely. I am looking at what he used to look like to now......and he did not look all that impressive, but compared to now he was waaaaayyyyyy better shape.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2022)

Gotta do ab and leg exercises.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Definitely. I am looking at what he used to look like to now......and he did not look all that impressive, but compared to now he was waaaaayyyyyy better shape.


He was in shape for the hangman match

Guess he stopped caring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2022)

lol WWE using 90's tactics to promote Money in the bank.

That's how you can tell AEW is under their skin a little.

Well WWE, your show is shit. So don't be bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

One thing that impressed me about wwe and it also makes me think AEW is not under their skin… they never have a reaction to anything big that AEW does. And I will explain what I mean by that.

If AEW puts on a good ppv or delivers a big time free agent. WWE does not respond with a good raw or a good ppv. They move forward with the mediocre quality shows that they have planned.

There have been a few times now. AEW wrapped up something and I found myself wondering “okay, what will wwe do to counter this” and there has just been nothing.

WWE either has a vision that they are unwilling to deviate from. Vince does not pay attention to the competition. Or they really don’t consider AEW competition. And I think it is the third one. If WWE measures competition financially then of course they don’t consider AEW competition.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

She came out and the announcers started hyping a couple of ppv matches. Commercial. More ppv hype. Rhea comes out, new entrance. Commercial. Memorial Day segment. The match starts.

I have been at events before when this happens and the talent really stands there in the ring and waits. I think WWE at least dims the lights in the ring so it isn’t quite so egregious.

that was really glaring though. Smh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 31, 2022)

id be pissed lmao


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

Hardy should be more like Sting in AEW. He can wrestle a few matches a year. This every week thing isn’t working. He looks like a shell of himself. He looks like a guy that has nothing left.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> One thing that impressed me about wwe and it also makes me think AEW is not under their skin… they never have a reaction to anything big that AEW does. And I will explain what I mean by that.
> 
> If AEW puts on a good ppv or delivers a big time free agent. WWE does not respond with a good raw or a good ppv. They move forward with the mediocre quality shows that they have planned.
> 
> ...



WWE's business model is to keep just pushing out content it seems. To feed their network and other business projects.Consistently is more important than quality. And pulling out all steps  seems to burn out wrestling companies. TNA and WCW tried hard pushes and then imploded.

If I was a businessperson I'd probably say one risk about AEW is that their business model isn't sustainable long term. They are burning a lot of cash to bring in good talent. There's also so many people you can bring in for "surprise" appearances. And long term, some of their homegrown talent aren't getting exposure. so I think WWE might be seeing those risks and decided to just function as is.

But AEW might still be under their skin a bit. I think there were reports a few months that WWE threw money at someone to stop them from going to AEW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hardy should be more like Sting in AEW. He can wrestle a few matches a year. This every week thing isn’t working. He looks like a shell of himself. He looks like a guy that has nothing left.


All of the guys that do the stuff he has been doing for almost 30 years.....that is their future. A near future. You know......if they are even able to walk.


----------



## Raiden (May 31, 2022)

There's different ways to use people. He doesn't have to flip off the ropes everytime. Khan needs to give direction.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

Jericho is actually pretty similar. His wrestling matches look like shit now. So, he hides it with spots and hardcore matches. And is taking a beating in the process.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is actually pretty similar. His wrestling matches look like shit now. So, he hides it with spots and hardcore matches. And is taking a beating in the process.


Which is kind of.....smart? He is not going off of the top or doing something dangerous every week or every other week.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2022)

Old Punk won the championship lol so happy for him


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jericho is actually pretty similar. His wrestling matches look like shit now. So, he hides it with spots and hardcore matches. And is taking a beating in the process.


Although, Jericho is no longer Fat2J, I saw a clip of him and his group of entertainer clowns and he look better than the rest of them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which is kind of.....smart? He is not going off of the top or doing something dangerous every week or every other week.


It is smart. But it is also “doesn’t belong on tv” territory for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It is smart. But it is also “doesn’t belong on tv” territory for me.


It is because of the frequency of him doing it.....well.....generally on AEW.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2022)

What happened to Roderick strong? I thought he used to be pretty jacked?


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> What happened to Roderick strong? I thought he used to be pretty jacked?



he's heartbroken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Which is kind of.....smart? He is not going off of the top or doing something dangerous every week or every other week.


not like he has a career to think about

dude has like 3 in ring years left max and thats if he start taking the undertaker schedule

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

The NXT show this weekend is the worst card in nxt history imo.

mandy rose vs wendy choo
Joe Gacy vs Bron Breaker

those are the title matches


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2022)

Can't bring myself to watch. It's hard watching something for me personally when I barely know the people there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2022)

Honestly i'm only invested in nikkita lyons


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

Nxt has some hotties in their women’s division


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2022)

teddy said:


> Honestly i'm only invested in nikkita lyons


shes out hurt


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 1, 2022)

Miro might be back tonight


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2022)

Plot twist for tonight's Dynamite.  Tony Khan secretly has signed Ryback to challenge for the AEW title.  He'll attack Punk in the final seconds of the show.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2022)

I’m surprised Punk fought first tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

Punk needs to get rid of the springboard moves. He slips every time he does them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

MJF thing is 100% a work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Miro might be back tonight


Yep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I’m surprised Punk fought first tonight.


That is pretty damning.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2022)

I haven’t watched in a while. Lol I’m on Reddit. 2K people entered the chat when MJF came out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 1, 2022)

Everything MJF said is true.

That is all.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 1, 2022)

This show was decent. I think Punk should have went on last though.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2022)

MJF went from the biggest heel to the biggest face. give the man a blank check

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm calling this right now.

MJF will end the Summer of Punk 3.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 1, 2022)

MJF is really good on the mic, but he's worse than Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose in the ring


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 1, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> MJF is really good on the mic, but he's worse than Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose in the ring


Watch his match with Darby Allen. Max knows how to wrestle.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

MJF is a good wrestler. That’s why AEW never puts him with Omega or the Bucks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

Here is my take on why the MJF segments won't take AEW to the next level; at least in the short-term:

"The right storyline at the wrong time. MJF will be a highlight of the show during this feud. But enthusiasm will be erased by the segments that immediately follow MJF; most of which will contain unknown Japanese wrestlers."

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

This guy’s gimmick used to be best in the world

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Watch his match with Darby Allen. Max knows how to wrestle.



I'm just not convinced with his Damien Sandow physique and moveset. He even dresses like Damien Sandow 

But that was the best promo I've ever seen. Lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

why is Johnny dark so bad suddenly? He wasn’t botching like this in wwe. Is there something wrong with the ring and the ropes in AEW?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> why is Johnny dark so bad suddenly? He wasn’t botching like this in wwe. Is there something wrong with the ring and the ropes in AEW?


......he did not botch like this in wwe.....?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

Is fucking Samoa Joe hurt again? Why was he attacked backstage?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2022)

kinda hard to boo mjf after that promo last night. wew


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2022)

Booker T hard on MJF: 

I'm not sure if I agree thought that he would necessarily be as effective in WWE because of how they took people. They have a ton of talent that gets misused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

It was a total babyface promo littered with a lot of truth bombs.

I definitely feel like AEW “took” WWE cast-offs. The people wwe elected to keep are better. Now there are some exceptions. They want to keep Moxley, Bryan, and Bivens. And I think Rusev talent wise is someone wwe liked; but he was a pain in the ass so they got rid of him.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Booker T hard on MJF:
> 
> I'm not sure if I agree thought that he would necessarily be as effective in WWE because of how they took people. They have a ton of talent that gets misused.


AEWs entire roster is misused outside of MJF, their ME scene is garbage.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEWs entire roster is misused outside of MJF, their ME scene is garbage.



There's a lot of mistakes but at least they had a fun show yesterday. I have a hard time engaging with WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> There's a lot of mistakes but at least they had a fun show yesterday. I have a hard time engaging with WWE.


I didn’t mean that as a defense for WWE, I think both companies are unwatchable right now but at least there’s guys like Roman, Riddle, Randy, Cody, Seth, and Lashley over there. AEW has no serious main event talent outside of MJF. As they start to turn Punk heel that might improve some things but then you still have to watch him in the ring.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I didn’t mean that as a defense for WWE, I think both companies are unwatchable right now but at least there’s guys like Roman, Riddle, Randy, Cody, Seth, and Lashley over there. AEW has no serious main event talent outside of MJF. As they start to turn Punk heel that might improve some things but then you still have to watch him in the ring.



I'm not sure what they can do to build the other stars tbh. It's hard when you have such a small audience.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> why is Johnny dark so bad suddenly? He wasn’t botching like this in wwe. Is there something wrong with the ring and the ropes in AEW?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


>


Damn Morrison fell off.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Everything MJF said is true.
> 
> That is all.



Best heels speak only truth.


----------



## teddy (Jun 2, 2022)

So morrissey aka big cass left impact recently. since an aew run is inevitable i say immediately work towards putting him in the tnt title scene. we all know how tony likes to twiddle his thumbs with people that aren't in his fave five

he should've stopped doing that ferriswheel flippy bullshit a long time ago. there was never a point where it didn't look awkward and kinda cringe imo


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

Johnny Dark and Punk need to realize they are old and cut some moves out of their repertoire. There is a reason AJ Styles doesn’t do the Spiral Tap anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

LMAO. I just read that Lacey Evans is moving back to Smackdown. On smackdown. Moved to Raw. And back to Smackdown. That's what her last six weeks look like.

WWE sure is incompetent. lol. This is their plan for fixing the Smackdown women's division? Sasha and Naomi out. Lacey Evans in? LMAO. Lacey has never gotten over in her entire career. Not in NXT. Not as a heel. Not as a babyface. Main event title programs with Becky Lynch didn't work. Partnership with Ric Flair against his daughter Charlotte didn't work. Mixed partnership with Corbin against Seth and Becky didn't work. She simply is not that good. And her feud with Ronda will suck.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

What an awful match. I am interested to see how honest Dave is with his star reviews for this event. If this is Alexa Bliss vs Nia Jax; he would be giving this match like 1.75 stars. And there wouldn't be spots that look this bad either.


----------



## teddy (Jun 2, 2022)

They look like they're moving in slow motion at times and jade has a problem where you can tell she's waiting for the next spot


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2022)

Was the ref calling the match? lol.


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2022)

holy shit tony should never be allowed to speak in public

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

They are moving so fucking slow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

This guy deserves Cena/Roman money ffs

Only bright spot in AEW

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This guy’s gimmick used to be best in the world



Confirmed AJ Lee's puss so good it sucking off talent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Only bright spot in AEW


come on now

Only?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 3, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> come on now
> 
> Only?



I don't think I stuttered.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> holy shit tony should never be allowed to speak in public


Dear God that art


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

To me a hardcore match like anarchy in the arena should start with a 4 star ceiling. It is not wrestling. It can be good. It can be fun. It can be entertaining. But it is not wrestling.

Page/Punk is about a star too high.

The Young Bucks vs The Hardy’s is a star too high.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2022)

The extra star is a young buck bonus courtesy from papa meltz. both cole and brit's matches should get a star deducted for shitty outcomes and being overall unmemorable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

I will be interested to see if Smackdown adds any matches to HIAC. Hopefully Ricochet vs Gunther and nothing else. That would be the sweet spot. I like that the card is relatively lean right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

Moss vs Corbin? Good lord.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2022)

To hell with the brand split!

I think that’s like the worst thing ever.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2022)

Personally the brand split is one of the reason why the storylines are terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

I hate the brand split. And I have since probably 2017.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

Punk vacating?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 3, 2022)

Summer of Punk already over?

Of all times to be injured.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2022)

Punk probably blew his knees after too much botching

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 3, 2022)

So sammy proposed to tay in france. what's this mf rushing for


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> So sammy proposed to tay in france. what's this mf rushing for


Sammy has landed on his head a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Summer of Punk already over?
> 
> Of all times to be injured.


Summer of Botch over already. What about that big match against the Japanese guy!? Now we won't get to see it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Summer of Botch over already. What about that big match against the Japanese guy!? Now we won't get to see it!



Punk will heal up after swimming in the lakes of AJ LEE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

There is more evidence that AJ Lee is a vampire than there is that she is a rejuvenation tank.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 3, 2022)

lol people online are wondering if he hurt himself jumping into the crowd. but he walked normally afterward.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2022)

Jericho is as delusional as anyone I have ever seen. My god. Smh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2022)

Shit star ratings.


Jake CENA said:


> Punk probably blew his knees after too much botching





Rukia said:


> Summer of Botch over already. What about that big match against the Japanese guy!? Now we won't get to see it!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lol people online are wondering if he hurt himself jumping into the crowd. but he walked normally afterward.


My guess is he was hurt on that botched springboard move on Wednesday night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> My guess is he was hurt on that botched springboard move on Wednesday night.



Punk attempted to do the buckshot lariat thrice and failed. His knees probably went fuck this shit we outta here lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2022)

Just saw. Damn.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2022)

Paul Heyman supports the brand split. I mean he’s right in principle but the execution of it has been horrendous.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 4, 2022)

If the broken foot isn't too severe, Punk should be back as soon as two months to face the interim champ.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2022)

People were talking about the Bellas coming back for the so-called women's tag title tournament. They must have forgot how Brie looked during her last run.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2022)

The worst card in nxt history is starting right now guys. I think the North American title match is probably interesting. But other than that… yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2022)

It sounds like it has surprisingly been a decent show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2022)

I am dead.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 5, 2022)

They’re just now reporting DB is hurt, I thought that was pretty obvious before the PPV.

Cody is hurt as well smh.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 5, 2022)

Damn it. That means more MizTv.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Damn it. That means more MizTv.


What no, what did we do to deserve that punisment.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyway saw both shows for AEW.  Enjoyed MJF's shoot/work promo but him going out there sort of shat on Wardlow's powerbombs from the PPV in my opinoin.  Also Punk injured probably derailed what they had planned for MJF unless he's going to play a huge part in the Forbidden Door PPV.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

They didn’t let Wardlow vs MJF breathe or climax at all. They immediately pivoted MJF to his next thing and I think that does Wardlow a real disservice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

Also, I heard about the Cody injury. Terrible news for the ppv tonight. Tbh, it is mostly a 1 match show. They can’t afford for him to be anything less than 100% for it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> They’re just now reporting DB is hurt, I thought that was pretty obvious before the PPV.
> 
> Cody is hurt as well smh.


And now Bryan Danielson is hurt too!?!?! AND Rhodes?!?!? These are some bad timings. He Cody stayed paired with Seth too long....


Rukia said:


> Also, I heard about the Cody injury. Terrible news for the ppv tonight. Tbh, it is mostly a 1 match show. They can’t afford for him to be anything less than 100% for it.


So looks like a 2nd straight skip ppv for WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2022)

Punk getting injured just as soon as MJF hype is taking flight. *everything went as keikaku*

DB should be a part timer with his track record of injuries. There's no point in dying in the ring ffs

Cody being injured is the worst timing


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

Apparently Cody hurt himself lifting weights? That seems like a really frustrating and fluky injury. If it is a torn pectoral, I can’t imagine he can really compete.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

There is a lot of talk about Bray Wyatt. But what would he possibly do on the show?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2022)

I knew Asuka was only there to eat the pin but still annoying that it happens.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

Liv Morgan needs to win the briefcase at mitb. She is over. Capitalize while you can.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2022)

lol Seth going Polkadot


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 5, 2022)

Cody looks fucked up with that bruise.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

It has to be a work, right? Wouldn't you tape that up or something?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2022)

Cody won!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

Hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

Seth attacked Cody! That was despicable!!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

Miz TV, seriously?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

Maryse elevates Miz and makes him seem like less of a jobber.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

Edge got kicked out of Judgment Day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 6, 2022)

Wtf.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

My assumption is that WWE looked at the roster without Cody and decided that they were devoid of babyfaces. And they made the switch and put Edge back in that spot.

I am totally wrong though if Edge just got written off tv for a while with an injury angle.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 6, 2022)

Seems like everyone is getting injured currently.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 6, 2022)

Edge was kicked out of his own group? LMAO

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2022)

I only like this spot because it is Liv and Alexa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 6, 2022)

And why is Becky chasing the Jobber title?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2022)

They are kind of doing a storyline where Becky is going through a rough patch right now. TBH, I think WWE likes Becky more than they should. I haven't enjoyed this Big Time Becks character at all. She can still deliver a good wrestling match. But the promos have been horrific.

Now. Do I want her chasing the 24/7 title? Absolutely not. I don't want anyone chasing it. I would scrap that title instantly if I took over creative.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Edge got kicked out of Judgment Day!


The only one who can talk is kicked out? Weird.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2022)

WWE rescued Edge from that bad storyline tbh lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hmmmm



lol anyone know what this is a reference to?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2022)

John turning heel to go after Austin Theory?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2022)

Apollo Crews on nxt?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

They had that Battle Royal to have Kyle O’Reilly win? Seriously??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

AEW needs to abandon women’s wrestling. Their fans just do not give a darn about it.

they have introduced another singles title. Starting to be too many titles in this company.

And more NJPW guys their audience has never heard of. I am sorry. Some of these guys are famous and I am sure the matches will be good. But at least half your audience has no idea who Will Ospreay is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW needs to abandon women’s wrestling. Their fans just do not give a darn about it.
> 
> they have introduced another singles title. Starting to be too many titles in this company.
> 
> And more NJPW guys their audience has never heard of. I am sorry. Some of these guys are famous and I am sure the matches will be good. But at least half your audience has no idea who Will Ospreay is.



Come on man, I think Ospreay is an established name and he's well known right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2022)

Yeah something does not seem right with their womens division. Maybe they should have more inter gender storylines.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They had that Battle Royal to have Kyle O’Reilly win? Seriously??


If only they had established him this would have been fine.


Jake CENA said:


> Come on man, I think Ospreay is an established name and he's well known right?


The guy always hear is injured and have a high opinion of himself.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Yeah something does not seem right with their womens division. Maybe they should have more inter gender storylines.



like Ruby Riott burying Ambrose? lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> like Ruby Riott burying Ambrose? lol


After reading this, I actually really want Renee Young to confront Ruby and get slapped. 

Maryse slapping Renee has to be one of the all-time great moments in WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> After reading this, I actually really want Renee Young to confront Ruby and get slapped.
> 
> Maryse slapping Renee has to be one of the all-time great moments in WWE.



Not Renee man, Ambrose sucks but Renee is hot lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

Legendary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Legendary



that wasn't fake at all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

I am actually surprised by Renee Young's post wwe career so far. I thought she left because she had better opportunities. And that has not happened. She has a podcast, but that's about it. It is not like ESPN or TSN has come calling. And why is she not in AEW?

I find it odd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am actually surprised by Renee Young's post wwe career so far. I thought she left because she had better opportunities. And that has not happened. She has a podcast, but that's about it. It is not like ESPN or TSN has come calling. And why is she not in AEW?
> 
> I find it odd.



maybe she's rich af!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

Also, I feel terrible for Jeff Hardy.


I can't believe AEW is doing this to him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 8, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if he asked for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 8, 2022)

I have to admit, if it was AEW that had let Cody wrestle with that torn pectoral, I would have called them minor league. I give WWE a little bit more benefit of the doubt than AEW in that category; and maybe I shouldn't.

Let's look at this from a different angle instead of being worried about Hardy's health. I just think most of his work lately hasn't been that good. If it is because he is injured; that is one of the main reasons to give him three months off right now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 8, 2022)

Pain Junkie


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2022)

I don’t understand the Hook/Danhausen partnership. I don’t think Hook is anything special personally. But he was over with those fans. And this collaboration seems to be diminishing him to me. Diminishing him quickly in fact.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2022)

Tk doing too much coke

he needs a real booker

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 9, 2022)

Why is TK adding ANOTHER championship?

Doesn't ROH also have titles other AEW wrestlers can go after?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 9, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Why is TK adding ANOTHER championship?
> 
> Doesn't ROH also have titles other AEW wrestlers can go after?



because Tony Khan is a mark!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2022)

They made the fatal 4 way on Raw look like a 5 star classic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They made the fatal 4 way on Raw look like a 5 star classic.


Brutal.....and sad.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2022)

Gunther should take the title tonight. Ricochet retaining would be inexcusable booking imo.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2022)

Paige officially leaves WWE employment on July 7th.  Not really news since she's not been on screen or anything in a long ass time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They made the fatal 4 way on Raw look like a 5 star classic.



Not sure if the smaller lady is no selling or just plain bad but that was just

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2022)

Gunther looks like he lost 100lbs wtf


----------



## Rukia (Jun 10, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Gunther looks like he lost 100lbs wtf


He took the move to the main roster seriously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> He took the move to the main roster seriously.



He looks better fat lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> He looks better fat lol


You know what. Some other people were actually making that case on Twitter. That he was more threatening and unique when he was 50 lbs heavier. Lol. No one ever says that about Keith Lee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> You know what. Some other people were actually making that case on Twitter. That he was more threatening and unique when he was 50 lbs heavier. Lol. No one ever says that about Keith Lee.



Walter looks like a broke FedEx driver now man.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

It is interesting hearing you say that, Jake. You are one of the first people on this board to mention it when you think a wrestler is fat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It is interesting hearing you say that, Jake. You are one of the first people on this board to mention it when you think a wrestler is fat.



Some talents look better fat. Like Rikishi, Fat Owens, Samoa Joe, and Walter.

Nia Jax is just fat and can't wrestle for shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

WWE needs to pull the plug on the Rousey experiment. She can’t even have a confrontation with Shotzi Blackhart without getting destroyed on the mic. That’s how bad things have gotten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WWE needs to pull the plug on the Rousey experiment. She can’t even have a confrontation with Shotzi Blackhart without getting destroyed on the mic. That’s how bad things have gotten.


Shes a boring person in real life, she cant even fake being interesting


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

I enjoyed Alexa Bliss as the goddess quite a bit. (I don't know what kind of character she is doing now btw.) But every time I see Ronda, it reminds me of how good Alexa was a heel. She got people to cheer for Ronda and Nia Jax as babyfaces. Think about that.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> He took the move to the main roster seriously.


According to dirtsheets, Vince and Bruce are very pleased with WALTER's  massive weight loss and his in ring ability.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

The only thing that can derail Gunther is the crowd response. Live crowds don’t care about him atm. And Vince could respond to that and give up on him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They made the fatal 4 way on Raw look like a 5 star classic.



Legit felt bad for Rosa.  Shafir needs more work on her in ring ability and her facials.  Shit man, her past Dark match with Skye Blue was passible but she was stoned face throughout the bout that when she tried showing some emotion during her submission finish it came off as jarring.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

I blame Tony. He chose to push her. She has had a lot of matches now. Tony booked her to win a lot of them. And he even put her in the top 5 of his last round of rankings. Presumably, that is how she earned this match.

meanwhile, Jamie Hayter has a terrible win/loss record even though there is evidence she is over and that the ratings are decent when she wrestled.

again. Tony’s fault.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I blame Tony. He chose to push her. She has had a lot of matches now. Tony booked her to win a lot of them. And he even put her in the top 5 of his last round of rankings. Presumably, that is how she earned this match.
> 
> meanwhile, Jamie Hayter has a terrible win/loss record even though there is evidence she is over and that the ratings are decent when she wrestled.
> 
> again. Tony’s fault.


Hmm, I'm guessing the reason for the push is that they want her husband to join the company when he is done with his stint on WWE.  Though that might be a bit, Strong may have asked for his early release was denied but I'm guessing he might end up as part of the budget cut casualties.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

You might want to recruit her husband. Is that a good reason to push someone.

every member of the undisputed era has turned in inferior work so far too tbh.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> You might want to recruit her husband. Is that a good reason to push someone.
> 
> every member of the undisputed era has turned in inferior work so far too tbh.


Bringing in friends and family of a talent the company wants to acquire..........seems plausible...... I mean if we were to look at the skeletons in WWE/WCW closet to see if this practice was done before.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bringing in friends and family of a talent the company wants to acquire..........seems plausible...... I mean if we were to look at the skeletons in WWE/WCW closet to see if this practice was done before.


Tbf. WWE has done a complete 180 when it comes to this.

fire Rusev, keep Lana (initially)
fire Andrade, keep Charlotte
Aleister Black gone, Zelina Vega still employed
Blake Christian fired, keep Cora Jade
Fire marina shafir, keep Roderick strong
Buddy Murphy gone, Rhea Ripley employed
Naomi is about to be gone; Jimmy is going to stay
They fired Nia Jax even though she is from the bloodline 

they are running a smarter less emotion ship right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Tbf. WWE has done a complete 180 when it comes to this.
> 
> fire Rusev, keep Lana (initially)
> fire Andrade, keep Charlotte
> ...


No WWE is running  Khan ship right now, and looking on the Khan ship it don't matter if your in a relationship as long as you bring value to the company until the company has no use for you, then it's future endevores.  But in all honesty its just WWE being corporoate.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 11, 2022)

I still say Nick Khan is setting WWE up to be purchased.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

100%. WWE is looking for a buyer. That is a certainty.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2022)

I believe it since Triple and Stephanie aren't involved. Now matter how much they spin, that has to mean something.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 11, 2022)

Here is my answer on wrestlingforum to an important question about which three bra and panties matches I would like to book right now:


> I have put a lot of thought into this.
> 
> Mandy Rose vs Cora Jade. The key here is Cora Jade wins the match. I have no interest in the other outcome.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 11, 2022)

Wrestlingforums? Most of the guys there would be looking at the girls feet during those matches. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2022)

So did anyone catch the NWA ppv from today?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Tbf. WWE has done a complete 180 when it comes to this.
> 
> fire Rusev, keep Lana (initially)
> fire Andrade, keep Charlotte
> ...



It would be hilarious af if Nia Jax joined the bloodline 

She'll be the constant weight that would drag them down! Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2022)

We never got the dream match of Nia Jax vs Doudrop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2022)

LMAO. Ciampa is such a fucking jobber. He is losing to Ezekiel in house show matches.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> We never got the dream match of Nia Jax vs Doudrop.


Break the ring


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Break the ring


They could have done the superplex that breaks the ring spot


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They could have done the superplex that breaks the ring spot


I would have to be doudrop lifting nia because nias is weak as fuck despite being 300 lbs


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit, if it was AEW that had let Cody wrestle with that torn pectoral, I would have called them minor league. I give WWE a little bit more benefit of the doubt than AEW in that category; and maybe I shouldn't.
> 
> Let's look at this from a different angle instead of being worried about Hardy's health. I just think most of his work lately hasn't been that good. If it is because he is injured; that is one of the main reasons to give him three months off right now.


A completely torn pectoral can’t be damaged any further, If it was a partial tear that would’ve been an issue.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2022)

One of the worst wrestlers with a microphone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They could have done the superplex that breaks the ring spot



Superplex spot and the whole building collapses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> One of the worst wrestlers with a microphone



For fuck sakes, she might as well attempted Pig Latin while she was at it.



Rukia said:


> LMAO. Ciampa is such a fucking jobber. He is losing to Ezekiel in house show matches.



Wasn't the man on record saying he'd rather retire than go up to the main roster.  Well money talks and character progression dies.


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2022)

it's literally still illegal to cheer   also that promo was pure cocaine 



PlacidSanity said:


> Legit felt bad for Rosa.  Shafir needs more work on her in ring ability and her facials.  Shit man, her past Dark match with Skye Blue was passible but she was stoned face throughout the bout that when she tried showing some emotion during her submission finish it came off as jarring.


yes shafir needs work but what she doesn't need is rosa sandbagging her on suplexes lol


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

Oh you guys thought Ivelisse was the only unprofessional one when she had issues with Thunder? Sorry, it takes two to tango. She has had a handful of matches like this in AEW alone already.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

I get it. This guy is a good babyface for AEW. But by all metrics, this is a terrible spot. And the IWC is actually talking about him being in the title mix on AEW. It tells me he is one of the most overrated wrestlers in the world right now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 13, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Superplex spot and the whole building collapses


thousands dead, worst disaster to strike wrestling ever

day of national mourning declared

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

It happened again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 13, 2022)

God damn it Jeff


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2022)

Damn he got a felony DUI charge!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

The one positive is he doesn’t have to perform in the ladder match. He was way too banged up to head into a match like that. Glad the decision has been taken out of his hands.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It happened again.


Record time?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It happened again.



Jeff is injured and doesn't want to wrestle anymore so he hast to get arrested to skip work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2022)

that's too low. it's not even a 1%


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 13, 2022)

Sloppy shop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

Toni Storm is next. She has been out of it and incoherent in multiple interviews that I have watched recently.

I am actually worried things will take a turn for the worse with Paige when she departs WWE as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2022)

Do you guys think that Okada is starting to become a meme like LOL! John Cena Wins! ?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

John Cena is coming to Raw in 2 weeks!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 13, 2022)

Jeff Hardy deserves no sympathy.

He should know better.

Also Becky is still chasing the jobber title. Why?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

These WWE event tickets are expensive. MITB pretty pricey fr. No Roman, No Brock. They moved this PPV to a smaller venue. And I still have to pay > $500 to sit where I want.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2022)

gooooood.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2022)

Can someone please explain to me what the fuck is going on with Jeff Hardy.  Holy shit, not even over a month in and a DUI arrest.  Now the execs at Time Warner have mandated that he is and has been pulled from promotional on AEW programing.  Hell the triple threat tag team id all but done because of this due to Jeff being pulled.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the fuck is going on with Jeff Hardy.  Holy shit, not even over a month in and a DUI arrest.  Now the execs at Time Warner have mandated that he is and has been pulled from promotional on AEW programing.  Hell the triple threat tag team id all but done because of this due to Jeff being pulled.


What is there to say? It is Jeff Hardy being Jeff Hardy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 14, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the fuck is going on with Jeff Hardy.  Holy shit, not even over a month in and a DUI arrest.  Now the execs at Time Warner have mandated that he is and has been pulled from promotional on AEW programing.  Hell the triple threat tag team id all but done because of this due to Jeff being pulled.


put in starks and hobbs and have them win


do it cowards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> put in starks and hobbs and have them win
> 
> 
> do it cowards


Would be nice, those two have been getting favorable crowd reactions the past few weeks they've been in the ring together, and they might end up turning Team Taz sort of a tweener faction due to Hookhousen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2022)

Well looks like Jeff will be suspended until he gets help he needs.  TK landing the ban hammer so hopefully the guy finally does right for himself.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2022)

Ugh. As soon as I turn on NXT, I see Joe Gacy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 14, 2022)

Bron Brekker wtf is this corny ass name?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2022)

Heel Cameron Grimes is a way better opponent for Bron. I have enjoyed his promo work this episode.

Also, wade Barrett is good at his job. He brings credibility to nxt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2022)

Here’s the women’s match highlights from nxt tonight:


You can tell Gigi was hurt pretty bad. She was wailing and they could barely move her.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2022)

any idea who might that be?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2022)

I don’t think this is actually a new story.  

But Vince definitely fooled around on Linda a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2022)

I thinking of Stacey, Tori, Trish, and possibly that ring announcer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 15, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> any idea who might that be?


Hell no. This is one of those lists you start with who it could not be......and would still be to big.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2022)

what if Vince actually fucked NIA JAX?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 15, 2022)

The big joke on Twitter is this is the latest move by Nick Khan to take over.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 15, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> what if Vince actually fucked NIA JAX?


Unironically it might be.
Ive heard in wrestler circles  that she has this amazonian dominatrix thing going on behind the scenes and the old man still gets hard for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Unironically it might be.
> Ive heard in wrestler circles  that she has this amazonian dominatrix thing going on behind the scenes and the old man still gets hard for it



definitely one of Vince's fetishes


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 15, 2022)

I wonder who is behind this attempt to cancel Vince. Nick Khan or Linda?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 15, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> I wonder who is behind this attempt to cancel Vince. Nick Khan or Linda?



Triple H lol

jk


----------



## teddy (Jun 15, 2022)

Tony should thank vince for catching this heat when he did


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 15, 2022)

Big rumor is that Sasha has been released from WWE.

Can't confirm though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2022)

What in the world is it with these companies and controveries.  AEW is dealing with the eff Hardy situation then WWE has this come out.  Not even surprised by this anymore as I thought it was common knowledge Vince had a wondering cock but to pay 3 million in hush money.......  that better be from his own pockets as if he took from company finances that's a can of worms he'd wish he had not open.     Also just Johny Ace, bullshit, shke the tree and I'm guessing a wild Dunn and Hayze will drop eventually.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Did........did Jungle Boy get injured.....


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did........did Jungle Boy get injured.....



Christian killed him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Big rumor is that Sasha has been released from WWE.
> 
> Can't confirm though.


Interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2022)

I actually think AEW fans don’t like women’s wrestling that much though. So, would she really end up there?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I actually think AEW fans don’t like women’s wrestling that much though. So, would she really end up there?


God I hope not. AEW women's wrestling is terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2022)

I think even when AEW gets a decent women’s match; it is almost like the fans have been conditioned to not like women’s wrestling. So, they ignore it.

sasha would get a positive reaction for the same reason Punk did tbh. But is that enough to build a women’s division?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think even when AEW gets a decent women’s match; it is almost like the fans have been conditioned to not like women’s wrestling. So, they ignore it.
> 
> sasha would get a positive reaction for the same reason Punk did tbh. But is that enough to build a women’s division?


There are execs that dont lile womens wrestling which is why its barely mentioned

sasha is legit main stream star she would get pushed


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2022)

So Randy Orton might not be back until the Rumble now with needing back surgery.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think even when AEW gets a decent women’s match; it is almost like the fans have been conditioned to not like women’s wrestling. So, they ignore it.
> 
> sasha would get a positive reaction for the same reason Punk did tbh. But is that enough to build a women’s division?


No


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2022)

Sasha goes to TNA or NJPW


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2022)

Yikes. Sasha are you sure??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 16, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Sasha goes to TNA or NJPW


...........God no. AEW may be a step down......but those places are tumbles down a cliff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...........God no. AEW may be a step down......but those places are tumbles down a cliff.



Yeah but AEW is not a good fit for Sasha and you know it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

Welp if the heel turns wasn't complete.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting.


Wondering if true then would her best friend Bailey be following suit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 17, 2022)

Vince is out

Steph is Ceo of wwe now, Vince has been reduced to head book


Imagine steph kicks him off creative and brings trips back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2022)

My bet is Vince is still going to be running the show, nothing changes but a few titles.


----------



## teddy (Jun 17, 2022)

From what i heard he hasn't stepped down since the steroid trials. also can you imagine being in stephanie's shoes through all this? nearly a widow last year, steps down to recoup, get ragged on about performance corporate-side, suddenly called in to cover for her POS dad who's driven by base carny/hormonal instincts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 17, 2022)

So Vince volutary steps down and Steph is the interm CEO of the company........... was't it reported a few weeks back that she was being shit talk on her way out of the company for her leave of absence and now she is in the highest seat of power.  Well time to see if she learned well from HHH as the corporate shovel comes out.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)

Vince McMahon voluntarily steps down as CEO of WWE following misconduct allegations
					

Vince McMahon's daughter, Stephanie, will take over as interim CEO of WWE after McMahon stepped down.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2022)

This is related to the Vince issue.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2022)

Never let an opportunity for ratings pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Never let an opportunity for ratings pass


As long as it doesn’t take time away from Max Dupri.. I am good with it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2022)

According to documents that leaked,  Vince and Linda are still married but have been separated for 20 years.

WOW.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2022)

I am not surprised about any of this news regarding Vince. I am surprised other people are surprised. Vince has some similarities to Donald Trump when it comes to women. Thought we all knew that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2022)

The first two things I would do if I were the chairman and I had power.

1. put Heyman in charge of creative
2. Fire Kevin Dunn

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> According to documents that leaked,  Vince and Linda are still married but have been separated for 20 years.
> 
> WOW.



That has to be a political marriage

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> According to documents that leaked,  Vince and Linda are still married but have been separated for 20 years.
> 
> WOW.


This has been well known within the IWC for years. A lot of those mega rich old men aren’t really with their wives, they just stay married on paper for the optics. Guys like this just rent pussy from super models, actresses, and elite level escorts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> This has been well known within the IWC for years. A lot of those mega rich old men aren’t really with their wives, they just stay married on paper for the optics. Guys like this just rent pussy from super models, actresses, and elite level escorts.


I guess I just never thought about it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 17, 2022)

Vince bossed up


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2022)

Vince got a big pop lol. I have said for years I wouldn't pop for him anymore because of bad creative. People like me are not to blame.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 17, 2022)

YES.

DA BEAST IS BACK.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2022)

So Randy out for a long time, bring back Brock vs Roman number 92472012831


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So Randy out for a long time, bring back Brock vs Roman number 92472012831


Seeing age catch up to Orton and Vince looking as though he has one foot in the grave makes me feel old .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 17, 2022)

they just completely buried Riddle with that stipulation


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 17, 2022)

Gunners said:


> Seeing age catch up to Orton and Vince looking as though he has one foot in the grave makes me feel old .



Funny thing is that out of the full-timers Randy I don't think is in the top ten for the eldest wrestler.  A few years back there was the Survivor series match where he was on a team full of NXT callups and Shane and he was no kidding the youngest on the team.  When the other team was included he was the second youngest (I think Balor was the only one younger than him).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Funny thing is that out of the full-timers Randy I don't think is in the top ten for the eldest wrestler.  A few years back there was the Survivor series match where he was on a team full of NXT callups and Shane and he was no kidding the youngest on the team.  When the other team was included he was the second youngest (I think Balor was the only one younger than him).


Get the fuck out of here.....that can not possibly be true! That would be insane!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)

It was 2017!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 18, 2022)

I wonder how WWE might change with Stephanie in charge. That's hilarious.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 18, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I wonder how WWE might change with Stephanie in charge. That's hilarious.


Bring trips in to run shit

imagine old nxt but with actual talent and a budget


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2022)

Steph will create the WWE just like she created women's wrestling. 

I want Shane to take over and bring back RAW underground and make it the main show.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2022)

Have you guys acknowledged your tribal chief lately?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 18, 2022)

This was Vince "addressing" the crowd....... this was used for a ratings grab.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Have you guys acknowledged your tribal chief lately?


No. Tired of him being the only thing worth acknowledging.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 18, 2022)

Like someone said before, Stephanie is the CEO by title only.

Vince is still calling the shots unless he's gone from WWE completely.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. Tired of him being the only thing worth acknowledging.


Solid Smackdown ratings. The tribal chief draws.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2022)

Keith Lee has been at AEW for half a year already apparently


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2022)

What the fuck is this???


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 20, 2022)

Vince is a goddamn horndog.

This place have a discord?


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Have you guys acknowledged your tribal chief lately?


The gimmick has not gotten stale to me. But I believe it would mean a lot more if the roster had all-stars, which it doesn't. That's creative's and Vince's fault as usual.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2022)

Does Narutofan have a discord? I actually have no idea.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 20, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> The gimmick has not gotten stale to me. But I believe it would mean a lot more if the roster had all-stars, which it doesn't. That's creative's and Vince's fault as usual.



Roman's gimmick only works if he's the champion. Respect and that aura of intimidation will be thrown out of the window as soon as he loses the championship


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 21, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman's gimmick only works if he's the champion. Respect and that aura of intimidation will be thrown out of the window as soon as he loses the championship


It's up to him to find a new gimmick once he is done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 21, 2022)

Roman is already a part timer. The only two things he needs to do now is put Cody over and face Dwayne.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 21, 2022)

Yeah, I agree with that.

Should also put Seth over on his way out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 21, 2022)

My guess is Seth wins Men MITB and cashes in at Summerslam.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 21, 2022)

When Roman loses his Gimmick should change to that of someone who is ready to murder anyone and everyone to get the title back.  Going so far as to interrupt matches and destroying the jobbers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> My guess is Seth wins Men MITB and cashes in at Summerslam.


They need to since the Brock/Roman match by itself is really not acceptable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2022)

Next week. Cena.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2022)

AEW is in big trouble if they are only beating this nxt show by 100k viewers.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Next week. Cena.



I'M SO EXCITE!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I'M SO EXCITE!


It is good to see brothers always being so supportive of each other. Like Zeke and Elias.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is good to see brothers always being so supportive of each other. Like Zeke and Elias.



I would like to meet Zeke and Elias too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 22, 2022)

Well saw this weeks Darks.  Looks like they are placing Shafir with Rose to try to get her some crowd reaction but this Moday's match I think she was legit knocked for a loop as she was staggering at the end not knowing where she was but then again when the opposite team is the female version to Powers of Pain it's understandable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2022)

I just saw this on Twitter.


AEW clearly likes something about Marina Shafir. I don’t know what it is though. I don’t see it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> AEW clearly likes something about Marina Shafir. I don’t know what it is though. I don’t see it.


She is Rodrick Strong's girl......trying to get him over there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I just saw this on Twitter.
> 
> 
> AEW clearly likes something about Marina Shafir. I don’t know what it is though. I don’t see it.



She looks like a female Jack Swagger


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> She is Rodrick Strong's girl......trying to get him over there.


That is such a dumb reason smh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That is such a dumb reason smh.


Since when has that stopped Tony before?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2022)

Toni Storm wasted her potential

I really thought she was going to be the next Paige 

I wonder if Xavier Woods tapped datass lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2022)

I went to the first Mae Young Classic at Full Sail. And I think Toni was like 20 years old. I was convinced she was a future star. But there has been no improvement and her mic work is lousy. So, I was wrong ultimately. Can’t predict them all I guess?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I went to the first Mae Young Classic at Full Sail. And I think Toni was like 20 years old. I was convinced she was a future star. But there has been no improvement and her mic work is lousy. So, I was wrong ultimately. Can’t predict them all I guess?



She has the look and moves in the ring

Datass though


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 22, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Toni Storm wasted her potential
> 
> I really thought she was going to be the next Paige
> 
> I wonder if Xavier Woods tapped datass lol


woods is married now

and his wife would definitely shoot them both

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 22, 2022)

OKADA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2022)

I don’t like how the open door ppv has worked out for AEW so far.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jun 22, 2022)

Dat Christian promo.

I still say he's the most underrated talent of his generation.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jun 23, 2022)

Heel christian reminding everyone why he's actually a treasure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 24, 2022)

That promo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 24, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> That promo.



better than Edge


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jun 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Dat Christian promo.
> 
> I still say he's the most underrated talent of his generation.


Excellent promo but “prime” Christian never really had it. I think his best role was the comedy shit him and edge were doing, especially with Kurt. Some people are meant to lead and others are meant to be role players, Christian has always been a good role player.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW is in big trouble if they are only beating this nxt show by 100k viewers.


well all their big names are hurt right now. not sure what they can put together that would gain interest. I don't think the fans are really feeling the forbidden door stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 25, 2022)

Man I love AEW. Hopefully viewership increases throughout the decade.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2022)

If Triple H is actually back, I wonder if it will be as easy for AEW to grab up names or hold guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2022)

I hope not. NXT seems like they are on the right track to developing some decent talent. HHH should stand back and let Shawn handle things.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2022)

Why doesn’t AEW care about rampage more? I think WCW actually treated Thunder better than this. Why do stars never wrestle in Rampage? Is it because it is on Friday’s?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2022)

Bella twins Nikki and Nicole


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

Bring back bra and panties matches. And aren’t we due for an old school Raw?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

This was on Dark this week. I hope Shafir was concussed. No excuse otherwise.


----------



## teddy (Jun 26, 2022)

She looks like those balloon figures you see at a car lot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 26, 2022)

The crowd reaction


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

I don't see the upside to that match. I think AEW wrestlers need to wrestle to stay sharp if they are going to go weeks and sometimes even months in between matches. But putting Rose and Shafir against those two big girls from the indies; how does that benefit them? Have those two girls even been properly trained?


----------



## Flowjr (Jun 26, 2022)

AEW needs to work on the pacing in their matches

and for the love of god not every ending needs to have an all out convoluted brawl


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

Too many factions.

the black pool combat club for example. A lot of people think Cesaro is the Danielson replacement. And that is fine. But you can’t have Moxley, Danielson, and Cesaro all in the same faction. That is such a waste.

and khans long term booking takes too long. People liked the Christian heel turn. But he wasted six months as a manager before we got to this point. And he didn’t make the Jurassic group into bigger stars; so minimal upside there.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

Still a big star. I think AEW can bring her in for a match or 2 next year.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

Lance Archer, you dumb fuck!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

I heard Dax Harwood got hurt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I heard Dax Harwood got hurt.


Forbidden Door is cursed.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2022)

Maybe a storyline. He came back out and finished the match.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 26, 2022)

Cesaro (AKA Claudio) arrives at the forbidden door and poses with the cameraman people were convinced was him xD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This was on Dark this week. I hope Shafir was concussed. No excuse otherwise.



Who's the dinosaur who stiffed her?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like the 4 way match for the IWGP title had to rush a finish because Adam Cole got hurt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Looks like the 4 way match for the IWGP title had to rush a finish because Adam Cole got hurt.


Cursed show.....


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

This guy is the boss huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Looks like a kid fan meeting their hero.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This guy is the boss huh?


I would laugh at that......but naw. I can't. It is cool he feels genuine joy at that age.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

Nothing says “welcome to the minor leagues” like a hug like that from your boss.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This guy is the boss huh?


Tony when his dealer gives him an early re-up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

Another good one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 27, 2022)

Wait, did Okada left NJPW or is this a joint project with AEW?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

I think Paige is going to have some issues outside of WWE. I see some bad signs on Twitter. I think she has the right to an opinion regarding Roe vs Wade. But she has been arguing with people that have like 4 followers.

I wonder if working for wwe kept her on the straight and narrow somehow? I remember how bad things got when she was dating del dip shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

I feel like there will definitely be a backstage segment between Cena and Austin Theory tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2022)

Nothing on Raw is bad. The show is just really boring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2022)

did anyone go through the door uninjured?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2022)

FTR and the Undisputed Era guys are injury prone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2022)

Have you guys seen the Miz and Mrs ratings? I don’t enjoy Miz Tv. But I can’t blame wwe for booking it every week given those ratings.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 28, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think Paige is going to have some issues outside of WWE. I see some bad signs on Twitter. I think she has the right to an opinion regarding Roe vs Wade. But she has been arguing with people that have like 4 followers.
> 
> I wonder if working for wwe kept her on the straight and narrow somehow? I remember how bad things got when she was dating del dip shit.



She'll be fine. Any indy group in the UK will pay over the top for just a one-off appearance.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 28, 2022)

So happy John is back! I'm in tears when R-Truth finally met his childhood hero!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2022)

Interesting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2022)

Please don't let him use the frog splash as his finisher  

It's been overused to hell already


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2022)

I see Logan Paul as someone with good heel potential. And they can use him for a handful of matches just like Pat McAfee. I like what he did at Wrestlemania. And he actually looked the part of pro more than the Miz did tbh lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 30, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Please don't let him use the frog splash as his finisher
> 
> It's been overused to hell already


You are right......should be the Super kick! The most under utilized move in wrestling today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are right......should be the Super kick! The most under utilized move in wrestling today!



Let him do top rope diving headbutts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 1, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Let him do top rope diving headbutts


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2022)

Interesting. I think WWE treated Io pretty well. But we had covid during her run. And like Kairi, it sounds like she is anxious to return to Japan.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 2, 2022)

That was hard to watch even for a laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

First off that match wasn’t wrestling. And for Dave to give it 4.75 stars. Dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 2, 2022)

In comparison to AEW, WWE does not have a roster that seems heavy, it seems very lacking and much to be desired in conparison

AEW has a long way to go, but I feel like in terms of ita potential it seems more promising than the direction the WWE has been going


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting. I think WWE treated Io pretty well. But we had covid during her run. And like Kairi, it sounds like she is anxious to return to Japan.


Not much news to me as it's been known for the past four to six months about her being adimit on returning home.  If she didn't resign then not surprised now about her not resigning.  Guessing she really wants to be by her husband side.

Vince and Bruce better put effort in this becuase two of the three involved are damamged good with the Retribution crap and one off showing in the Saudi shows.  Because if this thing bombs then I'm guessing LA Knight will be getting the blame for it instead of the old man and his minion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 2, 2022)

There has been some rumblings that Santana and Ortiz might be done with each other and one might be leaving AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

I feel bad for Cesaro. I guess this is what he wanted though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> In comparison to AEW, WWE does not have a roster that seems heavy, it seems very lacking and much to be desired in conparison
> 
> AEW has a long way to go, but I feel like in terms of ita potential it seems more promising than the direction the WWE has been going


True, but AEW has been squandering it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

AEW has been doing better quietly removing some of their original core of talent; but they still have a really bloated roster. A roster that is bloated enough that we should be seeing more talent on Rampage.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW has been doing better quietly removing some of their original core of talent; but they still have a really bloated roster. A roster that is bloated enough that we should be seeing more talent on Rampage.



Excellent take, yeah I agree.

They should also move Rampage to a separate date.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

Well yeah, Friday is not a good wrestling night. I don’t watch either show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

I am done with Shotzi. I don't trust her anymore. This match was made for her and she had an all time stinker.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2022)

Simpler times


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 2, 2022)

25 minutes.  How long it took from Liv to pin Ronda to the start of the Men's MITB match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

Thank god we got the belt of Lousey.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2022)

Theory is the last guy I would want with the mitb briefcase. You need a strong babyface champion if you are going to go with a guy like him.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 2, 2022)

Rousey dropped the title just to get mirked by Carano.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2022)

I don’t like Corbin. And that is the point. He isn’t a cool heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 3, 2022)

Vince, Steph, HHH and Pat were at the UFC 276 during the PPV.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2022)

Pat McAfee LMAO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 3, 2022)

Poor Steph wedged between those dudes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2022)

Theory cashing in on Cody would be fucking gold btw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2022)

They just refuse to give up on marina shafir huh?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2022)

some mixed but mostly good news for Big E


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2022)

I like Liv. But you can just tell she is a transitional champion. Putting Nattie out there isn’t doing her any favora either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 4, 2022)

Who the fuck is Brody King? lol


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> They just refuse to give up on marina shafir huh?



Did you get to watch last week's Dark.  She, I think, legit got knocked around for a loop by the other bigger team.  Hell, the look on her facce when Max the Impaler wasn't selling her offense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 5, 2022)

Hasn't she wrestled with pretty much anyone.  I recall was she not in a match with Kenny Omega against Shida and some other guy a while back?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2022)

Rukia likes doing it rough. This is not a kink shame I am just pointing it out.



But seriously Asuka did that just for some cred? Basically like getting jumped in.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2022)

Dat domestic violence


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Rukia likes doing it rough. This is not a kink shame I am just pointing it out.
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously Asuka did that just for some cred? Basically like getting jumped in.



Full match if you are curios on how it went.  But seriously the hell.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2022)

Obviously a major tv promotion in the US could never get away with a match like that. Imagine AEW doing a mixed tag match and having a segment like that. TNT would cancel that show so fast...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2022)

I see Cornette is in Omega's head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2022)

I have enjoyed AEW more with Omega gone. Now I just need the Bucks to join him on the “out of action” list. And the show will improve exponentially.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I have enjoyed AEW more with Omega gone. Now I just need the Bucks to join him on the “out of action” list. And the show will improve exponentially.


I am starting to see the turn around. Glad I still gave it a chance. They do just have to keep going in this direction.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Jul 6, 2022)

Who are the top names in WWE?

In no particular order:

Roman Reigns (Not a lot needs to be stated, but I think we probably got 3 years max of him being a wrestler. He seems in-bound for Hollywood)
Brock Lesnar (Part-Timer, I wish they would do more for his character to build younger talent)
Bobby Lashley (Up there in age, but still has amazing conditioning in the ring, and always puts on a great performance)
Seth Rollins (Dude is killing it with his character)
Cody Rhodes 
AJ Styles
Edge (Amazing character work, and can tell a story in the ring. But he can't wrestle as much as we would like)
Kevin Owens


Am I missing anyone? It feels like I am. 

The WWE needs to start investing more into their other wrestlers, scoping out the next gen as well. 


I really wish WWE would work with other productions like AEW. What basis would they have not to do so? Couldn't that give publicity to both productions?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2022)

AEW benefits way more from a partnership with WWE than vice versa.

i am able to arrive at this conclusion because I understand the WWE core audience; and they are not hardcore wrestling fans. Other than Punk and Danielson and ex-wwe guys.. every other AEW wrestler would have to work their way from scratch to get a reaction if they were to appear on Raw or Smackdown. Any WWE wrestler that appears on Dynamite would get a massive pop.

there are other differences. WWE fans have been conditioned to not care about tag team wrestling. This is a strength in AEW. Conversely. WWE fans like women’s wrestling far more than AEW wrestling. (I think I saw a stat that it has been 70 days since a man main evented Raw.)


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 6, 2022)

In terms of being a household name, WWE has that leverage with the casual fan no doubt about it. Yes, I agree with you that a partnership benefits AEW more than WWE. But I'm speaking more from a basis of building wrestling back into the mainstream. Technically it is, but it's nowhere near where it used to be in the 80s/90s for example. 

Promotions working together appealing to casuals and the hardcore fans I believe would be phenomenal.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2022)

I don’t know that building wrestling mainstream is a wwe goal. They are making more money than ever before. And they are running leaner than ever before. I still believe that the McMahons are trying to sell the company at present.

TBF. There are signs that WWE is more willing to collaborate than ever before. Mickie James in the Royal rumble. AJ Styles video on the big impact slammiversary. Chris Jericho on the stone cold podcast. Danielson, Jericho, and Big show honor John Cena. I think we will probably see Kairi Sane at the Royal rumble next year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Who are the top names in WWE?
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...



Austin Theory
Riddle
John

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 6, 2022)

Jake CENA you still post here lol?

You probably don't even remember me. And yeah John Cena is an icon, but man his era got annoying at the tail-end.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Jake CENA you still post here lol?
> 
> You probably don't even remember me. And yeah John Cena is an icon, but man his era got annoying at the tail-end.



Of course I do Flow-chan


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Of course I do Flow-chan



Our remember the Rasslemania main events we had within this thread. 

Legendary.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Our remember the Rasslemania main events we had within this thread.
> 
> Legendary.



Yeah, you've been inactive for so long man. Good to see you back here


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 7, 2022)

AEW got me back into watching, as well as Roman Reign's historical reign as champion.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> AEW got me back into watching, as well as Roman Reign's historical reign as champion.



Roman's gotten stale already. There are no credible opponents left since Vince refuses to push new people

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman's gotten stale already. There are no credible opponents left since Vince refuses to push new people



Shouldn't had unified both belts. Should had done it near the end of his reign.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Shouldn't had unified both belts. Should had done it *near the end of his reign*.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2022)

Damn.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Damn.



Matt's face look liked he lost a love one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Man they need to actually do something with Starks and Hobbs. Starks was fire on the Mic last night. He and Hobbs have been great in the ring.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man they need to actually do something with Starks and Hobbs. Starks was fire on the Mic last night. He and Hobbs have been great in the ring.


They might. probably after the inevitable Young Bucks vs FTR rebberband match for all the titles.  I can see them being first in line to take one of the titles off the winner followed by the newly face Acclaim.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 7, 2022)

With  MJF "gone", Christian has been the best part of AEW TV.

Also Naomi and Sasha Banks have been removed for the roster page and now Sasha is doing non WWE signings. In the end, Sasha and Naomi were proven right. The WWE has done nothing with the women's tag titles. That tournament hasn't happened. They had no plans whatsoever.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2022)

I think that whole narrative is false. WWE did nothing with the tag titles. But I never bought into Naomi/Sasha as a long-term team. They were put together to give them something to do at Wrestlemania.

In retrospect, they shouldn't have won the belts. 

Truthfully though, they walked out because of money. Not bad creative. The bad creative story is a lie.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasha took time off before due to shit creative and mental stress.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2022)

WWE scrapped the tournament and the titles.


PlacidSanity said:


> They might. probably after the inevitable Young Bucks vs FTR rebberband match for all the titles.  I can see them being first in line to take one of the titles off the winner followed by the newly face Acclaim.


The Acclaimed are not a face team.....terrible Vince like break up with the ass boys. That pasted all but a month. Starks and Hobbs should be singles competitors anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2022)

Sasha's absences are a mystery. I can't side with Sasha because I don't know the whole story about everything.

I think there were some rumors she was anti-vac during the prime of covid. I don't have a strong opinion about it. And I don't want to condemn people for getting the vaccine or not getting the vaccine. But it sounds a little like Kyrie Irving, don't you think? And it may have affected her availability or her creative.

Another thing I don't know about.. what happened to her during Summerslam? Why was she not available to wrestle Bianca? Why did Becky Lynch have to come in and squash Bianca?

There are also rumors that Sasha is difficult. For all I know, this is strike 10 and WWE has just had enough.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2022)

Naomi, I would be surprised if she ever wrestles again. But maybe Naomi and Sasha will do an AEW invasion angle or something. AEW homegrown talent sure is screwed if that happens, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2022)

Also, I saw the ratings for the Great American Bash. Not very good. I would rip this number if it were AEW, so I have to be fair.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Naomi, I would be surprised if she ever wrestles again. But maybe Naomi and Sasha will do an AEW invasion angle or something. AEW homegrown talent sure is screwed if that happens, lol.



Lol, Sasha signs with AEW and she does the same mental gymnastics and leaves the company after not getting what she wants. Same shit, different brand


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2022)

Jake, I definitely believe Sasha is a pain in the ass to deal with.

I see Sasha getting hurt in AEW tbh. She always has that "steal the show" mentality. She will definitely do some dumb bumps and be inspired to do some dumb bumps when she sees what other people are doing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jake, I definitely believe Sasha is a pain in the ass to deal with.
> 
> I see Sasha getting hurt in AEW tbh. She always has that "steal the show" mentality. She will definitely do some dumb bumps and be inspired to do some dumb bumps when she sees what other people are doing.



She needs a break from wrestling. She obviously needs help and just loosen up and relax


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)

As someone that wants Vince out of WWE. I smell blood in the water this morning.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> As someone that wants Vince out of WWE. I smell blood in the water this morning.


Something has transpired?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)

Just more misconduct reports from the Wall Street journal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2022)

After today's news, I'm starting to think he might not return as the formal head of the company.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)

Announce his departure from creative!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)

That is me running to Twitter and message boards when I see that Vince is vulnerable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 8, 2022)

The botches were partly Trish's fault


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 8, 2022)

DA GOAT ROMAN


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 8, 2022)

Bruuuuh Roman's character maannnn

this dude is so charismatic who would had known


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 8, 2022)

As good as he portrays himself, he also sells his opponents. It's amazing to watch.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 8, 2022)

Paul Heyman killing it too LMAO


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2022)

Heyman is fantastic. If they actually are able to boot Vince out of the company; I want Heyman back in charge of creative.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2022)

I do like Gunther beating up Kaiser because he is mad at him for losing. It better not be a split though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I do like Gunther beating up Kaiser because he is mad at him for losing. It better not be a split though.


Nope.....just the start of it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2022)

yet another hardcore match to hide that Chris Jericho can’t wrestle anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2022)

One thing I will say, AEW has benefited drastically from Kenny being out. Dynamite has improved.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm leaving Sacramento, Sacramento here I go .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 11, 2022)

Gunners said:


> I'm leaving Sacramento, Sacramento here I go .


Tweet got deleted.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2022)

This is what I posted:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is what I posted:


I think Nattie is going through some kind of mental or health issues, concussion or menopause?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2022)

Interesting. Could be a massive L for Dave.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2022)

I think commercials in one hour last longer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2022)

I don’t care. I don’t watch wrestling on Friday. But if I go to a show. If I pay at least $60 for a ticket and deal with the traffic and the parking.. I have to be given more than 13 minutes of wrestling. Not acceptable.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 12, 2022)

Rukia said:


> yet another hardcore match to hide that Chris Jericho can’t wrestle anymore.




I don't understand the IWC issue with Chris Jericho finding another manner to wrestler and put on a show for people. Not saying you Rukia, just what I read online. I also feel like a lot of people would miss him and his antics if he officially retired from wrestling. Understandably it sucks him not being able to move like he used to, but he can still have decent matches.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2022)

Khan must still have faith in the Joshi wrestling as in today's Dark episode Rosa, the AEW Women's champion, was pinned by Yamashita in a championship eliminator match.  The girl gets a shot at the title at a later date.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Khan must still have faith in the Joshi wrestling as in today's Dark episode Rosa, the AEW Women's champion, was pinned by Yamashita in a championship eliminator match. The girl gets a shot at the title at a later date.


That is just another niche attraction tbh. The fans won't know Yamashita. So AEW is asking fans to go from neutral to hot on her as an act and they aren't going to put in the effort to build her there.

 and she is a solid worker, but she doesn't pop off the screen like an Io or an Asuka. So, I just don't see why this will be a big deal.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2022)

It is interesting that WWE will book angles that prove their nxt women's tag belts are an after-thought given there is still an uproar on the Naomi/Sasha situation.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2022)

It will still be the same boring show


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

Wait, is it true WWE going back to TV-14 rating?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is what I posted:



Uncle Bret would be so disappointed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

Hopefully we get back Tits, Blood, and Dick Jokes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I don't understand the IWC issue with Chris Jericho finding another manner to wrestler and put on a show for people. Not saying you Rukia, just what I read online. I also feel like a lot of people would miss him and his antics if he officially retired from wrestling. Understandably it sucks him not being able to move like he used to, but he can still have decent matches.



Eddie Kingston is fat!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 15, 2022)

can we get a mini feud from this? just enough to have a healthy selection of gifs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2022)

There are hints that Lyons will face Mandy. She just needs to win the BR on Tuesday.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 15, 2022)

Sorry to rain on the parade but it looks like RAW is staying PG for now.

Still wouldn't matter since there's a near 80 year old man in charge of creative.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Wait, is it true WWE going back to TV-14 rating?


Yes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

teddy said:


> can we get a mini feud from this? just enough to have a healthy selection of gifs?



Nikita was gonna get called up to RAW and WWE immediately realized shit has to be TV14 rating

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jul 15, 2022)

Big budget company that really belongs in a church basement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2022)

What the shit was that at 1:04

That's the dumbest move I've ever seen. Who the fuck okayed that?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2022)

Tony doesn’t okay stuff. He is just hands off for better or worse.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2022)

Just saw the news about the 14 ratings. I think that's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2022)

Finally someone can recite perfectly what I think of Dumbrose

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2022)

Renee deserves someone who's not going to regularly come home with another man's dna in his mouth

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2022)

teddy said:


> Renee deserves someone who's not going to regularly come home with another man's dna in his mouth



Renee got the "I can fix him" itch. Which is actually sweet tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2022)

Renee flushed her career down the toilet for a guy she is going to have to be a caretaker for 10 years from now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 16, 2022)

There's a reason regal can spend days talking about how much he loves bryan danielson while most of what he has to say about moxley amounts to "this man exists! "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2022)

I like Dean Ambrose more than Moxley. Dean Ambrose occasionally wrestled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I like Dean Ambrose more than Moxley. Dean Ambrose occasionally wrestled.



One sucks under WWE style, the other sucks at retarded style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2022)

There is a reason Brock rejected all of Dean’s ideas. His ideas stink.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> One sucks under WWE style, the other sucks at retarded style.


I found him more entertaining under WWE style.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2022)

I believe that Summerslam is a scam this year. As soon as castle was announced; WWE decided it was the bigger event/ppv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 16, 2022)

Ambrose finally exposed lol

I told y'all he sucks


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2022)

time has revealed the truth to me. He really was the third best member of the Shield.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

Jon Moxley to me is one of my favorite wrestlers. 

Hope he keeps it together in terms of injuries/personal life issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Jon Moxley to me is one of my favorite wrestlers.



You need better favorite wrestlers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You need better favorite wrestlers



"need", lol 

Chill dude, you don't see me blasting you for your avatar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> "need", lol
> 
> Chill dude, you don't see me blasting you for your avatar.



Itachi > Dumbrose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Itachi > Dumbrose




Placing Itachi over Dean Ambrose is like taking pride in liking one steaming pile of shit over another. Have fun with that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


>




This always looked stupid to me, I don't understand why he doesn't just bounce off the ropes. Him trying to regain momentum after falling between the top two and hit a lariat looks like it causes it to not look effective at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2022)

Ambrose doesn't do that lariat anymore, does he?


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

I could had sworn I seen him do it a few times in AEW, but I don't think as often. 

In fact his entire move set seems different in comparison to what he was doing in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose doesn't do that lariat anymore, does he?


If you meant the fall onto ropes lariat then no.  He still does a powerful clothesline in his moveset, but it has 0 make Vince laugh build up that Mox hated.  (The actual first time he did it, the fall onto the ropes was kind of a botch and Vince forced him to keep it.)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Ambrose doesn't do that lariat anymore, does he?


Ambrose has not been seen in a long time.....


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 17, 2022)

WWE marks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 17, 2022)

Ambrose’s original WWE facebuster finisher was a lot better than his double underhook ddt


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 18, 2022)

Did I just see an AEW commercial on USA network during RAW?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2022)

Plop.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2022)

WWE is unwatchable right now.

And they don't give a shit about Summerslam. Don't forget my theory. Summerslam is a midtier PPV this year. Clash at the Castle is getting the priority.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2022)

I am bored. So here is a classic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

So who is going to watch SummerSlam when it comes on and then watch a probable death happen the next day as it'll be Ric Flair's "Last Match" as a 73 year odl with a pace maker will be taking bumps to chace glory of days of old.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

I really....... at least the guy got three competent talent to help not nake a fool out of himself.......hopefully.   And Flair had to blade........sucks Cody is out with iinjury or the amount of blood that would have been spilled would make the most hard care gore fan blush.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2022)

Who is the heel and who is the babyface?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Who is the heel and who is the babyface?



Why it's the Natura Boy of couse!!  It's his "last match" so he's going in babyface, despite his actions almost alienating Lethal from his group by not originally inviting the guy to be part of his match, but it worked out.  Also the Nach is going in to his "last match" with a legit injured foot, many years of wear and tear on the body, and a pacemaker............. for fuck sakes they probably going to have to wheel the guy into the ring if he can't stay healthy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2022)

Umm,  how big is the ROH champion because the guy is just wrestling on Dark with a jobber, and the jobber towers over the guy.

Also Shafir in actiozzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2022)

They are trying incredibly hard with Shafir lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Umm,  how big is the ROH champion because the guy is just wrestling on Dark with a jobber, and the jobber towers over the guy.
> 
> Also Shafir in actiozzzzzzzzzzzzzz..............


Buff midget size. Dude is smaaaallllllll


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2022)

I am sold on Tiffany Stratton. She has everything she needs to be a star in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 20, 2022)

He did have at one point.  Then when they said stop he pushed them out of his circle and blamed everyone but himself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 20, 2022)

Fun show tonight though I have some reservations about the main event.  Why have the shark cage in play if at the end they are just going to slip betweem the bars.  I understand why it happen because Conte couldn't get the key to open but still have a back up since the guys could have gotten out from the start.  Other notes so Luchasaurus is back to being a face...... shame I liked his heel henchman gimmick.  And we are getting a Danhousen vs Starks match for his title next week....... wonder if Hook will be playing a role?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2022)

Jericho:Kingston match was trash. Good lord. Keep that hardcore bullshit off tv.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jericho:Kingston match was trash. Good lord. Keep that hardcore bullshit off tv.



Is it Jericho's fault or Eddie's fat ass? lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2022)

I think it is probably more Jericho’s fault. He has been doing gimmick matches for almost a year straight to hide the fact he can’t work anymore.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think it is probably more Jericho’s fault. He has been doing gimmick matches for almost a year straight to hide the fact he can’t work anymore.



He's too old for this shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 21, 2022)

When you’re monitor is 4k 120hz but you’re using an internal GPU and you’re lagging due to bottleneck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 21, 2022)

Saw that, heard that ending segment was rushed so we got that to happen.  Honestly they really need to manage their time better, how many times has this happen to where they had to rush the ending to meet the time constraints.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2022)

Already removed


PlacidSanity said:


> Saw that, heard that ending segment was rushed so we got that to happen.  Honestly they really need to manage their time better, how many times has this happen to where they had to rush the ending to meet the time constraints.


I think it is literally the 3rd straight week they went over.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2022)

AEW is putting in a lot of effort to get videos removed from Twitter, Instagram, and YouTube.

Because that is what they do. People talk about wwe fans being in a cult; AEW is way more of a cult. Most WWE viewers admit it when something sucks or is boring. You do that to an AEW community and they come for you with the pitchforks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Most WWE viewers admit it when something sucks or is boring


If they did that wwe would have ratings in the 200k's


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Shit. This is why all of the bland people on 2.0 are getting pushed again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Shit. This is why all of the bland people on 2.0 are getting pushed again.


He more then deserves to have the benefit of the doubt the way he had nxt going before.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

HHH hadn’t done a good job with nxt since 2019. Already this week we see a lesser Finn Balor clone and Zoey Stark as the #1 contenders. Two absolute charisma vacuums.

I am worried.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

It's a snowy day in hell today.

I have no words.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> It's a snowy day in hell today.
> 
> I have no words.


The words are

The lannisters send thier regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2022)

It's not time for him to retire.  I hope he Tom Bradys this shit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Brock fuming


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia


Rukia said:


> Brock fuming



I had just seen a video showing Brock was concerned regarding management.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2022)

I wonder to what extent the company will actually change: 

On one hand, you gotta believe Vince will pull the strongs. But on the other, it would be difficult for someone stepping in to actually  manage the thing if he's controlling it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Brock is a Vince guy. And he damn sure isn’t the only one. So, there may actually be additional walk outs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Brock fuming


It is understandable. Everything is not Vince's doing and that is who is supposedly left on top.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2022)

Just over a week away from Summerslam.  I wonder if Brock will return for the match or continue to no show. (Or if it is just a work)


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 22, 2022)

No way to tell rn.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Brock doesn’t totally do it just for the money. He gets to the building and reads the news; I am sure he was really pissed off.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 22, 2022)

No chance in Hell


----------



## OLK (Jul 22, 2022)

Tick tock Stephanie
Jarrett bros, We won

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 22, 2022)

Hypothetically if this is legitimate, I wonder if Vince will still have sway over the company. If he does, to what extent..


----------



## OLK (Jul 22, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Hypothetically if this is legitimate, I wonder if Vince will still have sway over the company. If he does, to what extent..


He's gone from every role, but still is the majority shareholder atm. He'll be in Steph and Khan's ear but they don't have to listen to him
It'll be a slow burn because they'll definitely start doing their own stuff


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2022)

as majority shareholder they have to listen to him as far as company moves are concerned with expansions and products and what not

but as far as the actual wrestling goes he doesn't have any right to do anything they dont let him


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 22, 2022)

Just heard the news.  So what finally got Vince was the thirst........ well he had an overdue run.  Also hearing Brock walked out because of the retirement and now hearing WWE is trying to get into contact with Goldberg to be Roman's opponent at SummerSlam.

There are some rumblings that Dunn might be out if VInce is truely gone.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Yep Kevin Dunn's day will be numbered too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

JJ is close to taking over creative. There is at least a chance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

also, rumors that Edge doesn’t want to work for anyone but Vince.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

I will miss. I am at a bar. It’s Friday, sue me.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 22, 2022)

The funny thing is WWE didn't even need to do any kind of advertising.  Vince saying he's retired guaranteed eyes are on smackdown tonight and raw monday.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Suddenly Summerslam is interesting


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> also, rumors that Edge doesn’t want to work for anyone but Vince.


Not a surprise. Back during his first main event push, Most of management including HHH didn't think Edge could be a main eventer. Vince decided to give Edge a 3 week reign before dropping it back to Cena. Edge spoke about this with Heyman on Jericho's podcast.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Vince definitely has loyalists


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2022)

I don't know what's happening anymore

they must have DIRT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Bringing in Nick Khan was the mistake Vince made imo. Nick Khan is the one that found the dirt imo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Why would  The Usos tag with Theory?  Theory can cash in on Roman.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Vince definitely has loyalists


Of course 

he fucked over countless wrestlers but made a handful more money than god

of course you gonna be loyal to the dude who put tens of mills in your bank


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Pat McAfee is the biggest babyface in WWE right now. As unbelievable as that sounds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Not at all. McAfee is super popular.

What surprises me is that WWE trying to make *LOGAN PAUL* a babyface?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2022)

Guess Brock didn't walk out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Kevin Dunn is fucking finished. He is done. I hope this was his last show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2022)

Damn. Sofia Cromwell is Maxine Dupri? I didn't expect her to be the first nxt 2.0 call up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2022)

Finally the bastard is gone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Damn. Sofia Cromwell is Maxine Dupri? I didn't expect her to be the first nxt 2.0 call up.


Until the practice changes.......which name she keep? The first or last name?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2022)

That's a good question. Maybe Maxxine? Because they chose to spell it a weird way.

I also saw some dirt sheet reports that Max Dupri is out of the group now. That's a disaster if true. He was the only thing keeping it viable.

It is probably time for Ezekiel to get a new gimmick also.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)

With Vince exiting, I find myself really interested in Vince McMahon Sr and in Jess McMahon (Vince's grandfather). They were both wrestling promoters too. And they sort of built the trajectory that led to Vince and led to the modern WWE. It is all very interesting.

The most interesting thing about wrestling is the history. That's why people like Cornette are still so valuable. To me, I have no faith in the future of wrestling.

Another interesting thing I didn't know. Shane is actually 6 years older than Stephanie. He really was passed over here.  And he hasn't been involved in the company, so it makes sense. But the reason for him not being involved in the company is interesting. Lots of rumors that he staged a coup previously.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)

Apparently the guy in ROH that jobbed to Cesaro is pissed lol.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Apparently the guy in ROH that jobbed to Cesaro is pissed lol.


Why would he not be? He was never treated as any kind of deal as ROH world champ. And jobbed out to start the show to a guy barely in AEW a month.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)

ROH is under new management. And the new management wants a reset. And guess what? The management has that right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> ROH is under new management. And the new management wants a reset. And guess what? The management has that right.


And that new management is Tony Khan.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)

Tbf, I don’t like Tony Con lol.


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2022)

If anything else could cap out the year let it be this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2022)

Jericho should've taken a backseat a loooong time ago. at the very very least resign himself to a manager role

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2022)

Acknowledged


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

Honestly, hoping Brother Love and the Beaver are gone by the end of the year but hearing Prichard might stay on a bit longer to keep "consistancy" in WWE storyline out of respect to Vince.  Just have one of the lesser talent sit in at tub, fart out some bubbles, and then clap with glee, that'll be a good send off for the guy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Nah. Get Bruce out too. Heyman can help with creative.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

HHH being announced as head of creative is almost the worst case scenario.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2022)

If he has actual control things might get very different quickly.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2022)

About to be evolution again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm guessing no changes until after summerslam then the reset will happen with long term plans that hunter doesn't like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Brock probably gone after Summerslam. Maybe some other Vince guys and gals gone too. Miz for example should never expect to be pushed again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2022)

Music to my ears.

I'd prefer Heyman as creative head but Hunter is the next best choice.

Now get rid of Dunn.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 25, 2022)

please god yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Dunn is the most obvious exit


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm still reeling about how crazy the whole thing is and complete 180 everything took concerning this company's future. 

> used to think steph/trips would be lock in heirs after vince
> get undercut and nxt lovechild rebranded
> trips nearly fucking dies
> steph decides she wants to hang it up a bit for family
> everyone at this point thinks the ceiling has been reached corporately
> steph gets shit talked about performance 
> steph gets brought in cause daddy fucked up
> vince literally retires
> hunter runs everything

what


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2022)

jesus christ this happened around this time over a decade ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

So in the end HHH and Steph now run it all since Vince couldn't keep his genetic jackhammer in chieck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So in the end HHH and Steph now run it all since Vince couldn't keep his genetic jackhammer in chieck.


It sounds like a storyline


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm always going to wonder if Vince went out willingly without any legal issues, if it would have been with a storyline feud between "Vince guys" and "Triple H" guys that would finish with Triple H guys winning the feud at mania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

A quick question, but are we going to get a new title for this thread.  To think that current year WWE would be without Vince while the man draw breath.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2022)

God that match was so damn sloppy. 


Raiden said:


> About to be evolution again!


It's a mystery...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

AEW Dark on right now, they really are trying to get Shafir a personality by teaming her with Rose.  Also Toni Storm wins, Statlander wins, and Shida wins though she is cosplaying as a poor man's Dr Strange for some reason.  Should stick with the Tifa gimmick.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

I like the Julia Hart character. But I am not sure how she is going to get better with the ring opportunities they give her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I like the Julia Hart character. But I am not sure how she is going to get better with the ring opportunities they give her.


She might need a partner of sorts if she is going to get wins over some of the bigger names.  There is no way she is taking wins on Strom, Statlander, Shida, Rose, or Deeb without help.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Pushing Deeb is like the old NXT philosophy. We have seen her ceiling. We know how high it is. AEW needs an athletic 25 year old that can talk. That's who they should be building. Not a Serena Deeb that is going no where.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

I have to be honest. If I were HHH, the power would have already gone to my head. I would definitely be coming out for a pop tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2022)

THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME.

BABYGURL


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Logan Paul is bigger than the Miz.

finally the tribal chief. A real star.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2022)

"Your daddy's not here anymore"

DAMN

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

I do think Theory will be a failed cash-in.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I do think Theory will be a failed cash-in.



I think Theory is cashing in on Cody.

Imagine that nuclear heat he'll get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2022)

Roman: Your daddy isn't here anymore line of the night already


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2022)

Perfect time for Rey or Dominik to betray one another.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2022)

This whole Rey mysterio LWO shirt makes no sense.  Rey was the one who never wanted to be in the group.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME.
> 
> BABYGURL





The Juice Man said:


> "Your daddy's not here anymore"
> 
> DAMN




Our Big Daddy Tribal Chief put that jabroni Theory in his place

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2022)

I thought Raw was kind of boring at times. And the Logan Paul segment was bad. But this was way more focused for a PPV go-home show than usual.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2022)

Just thought of something,, wasn't Cody brought back under Vince and all those shots he took at the company were moslty targeted at HHH.......   Now look who is in charge now.   RIP potential emote , looks like this will be the one and only

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 26, 2022)

I think Cody got his deal contracted regarding his run if I am not mistaken. 

From a business perspective, it would be stupid for H to be vindictive. 

It would say a lot more about him (positively) if he had no animosity towards Cody, and would be good business practices if WWE seeks to sign future AEW stars over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2022)

There are definitely Vince guys that will have to figure out if a change in leadership is bad for them or not.

Omos and MVP for example. I don’t remember seeing them on Raw last night.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2022)

Man how many enemies does theory have? even mjf had allies or at least people in his pocket


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 26, 2022)

Theory shouldn't cash in anytime soon.

Shoukd have a long drawn out run as him becoming more likable/a face then when Cody wins the Championship he swerves everyone and cashes in on Cody after his return

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2022)

Theory has allies. I think Alpha Academy was standing up for him.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2022)

Surprisingly I read that Heyman gets along really well with Stephanie. I remember that used to not be the case.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Surprisingly I read that Heyman gets along really well with Stephanie. I remember that used to not be the case.


When? I do not remember this.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 27, 2022)

A little Brodie Lee type vibes


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2022)

Fuck i miss lucha underground


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2022)

NXT 2.0 is the best show every week for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 27, 2022)

storyline?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> storyline?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2022)

The dead Thunder Rosa title reign continues huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 27, 2022)

Lmao no pic for Kevin Dunn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2022)

Finished watching the show.  So Starks went face while Hobbs went heel.  Also Hook is the new FTW champ after Danhousen's failed attempt.  Bryan put over Garcia in the main event via passing out on a submission move but that was nice.  Enjoyed the Dante/Sammy match though I wished Skye Blue was more involved, Conte was doing her job backing her boyfriend so why wasn't Blue doing the same.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The dead Thunder Rosa title reign continues huh?


More on this,

I feel like Tony Khan is being stubborn with Thunder Rosa's title reign. Because there was a lot of criticism early on how she vanished from television right after winning the title.

Let's talk about the facts. This has been a poor title reign. It hasn't made the division better. She can't cut a promo. It isn't working. I feel like she has won several title defenses now that she should have actually lost. Making her reign a lengthy one won't make it good, Tony. Fix your mess.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

Jericho is ice cold and is the last person that should be challenging for the title. And since it is against Moxley, you just know it will be another goofy hardcore match.

The positive here is that maybe his disastrous feud with Kingston is finally over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2022)

WM40 will be in Philly in 2024, Imma have to go back home.

As for AEW, Jade needs to beat Thunder Rosa for the belt. Or have Toni Storm turn on her.


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The dead Thunder Rosa title reign continues huh?


Imagine waiting as long as aew has to put the belt on her just find out she kinda sucks. granted i also still hold onto the belief that the length of britt's reign was a mistake. just exacerbates the problems they already have

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2022)

Thunder is cool in ring, she just isnt a great promo and have a compelling character. Some people are better at chasing the belt than actually holding it. I felt the same with Hangman a bit but he obviously has way more character.


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2022)

Hangman actually got good matches out of his peers tbh. i haven't heard anyone freak out about rosa match that didn't have something to with the lights out match


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2022)

All honestly legit didn't see this one coming.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> All honestly legit didn't see this one coming.


Same, before Swerve and Lee


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> All honestly legit didn't see this one coming.


If it benefits both I am good with this. I want them to start thriving. But......I am tired of that kind of promo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

Trios belts. Khan needs to put out a mandate that non-aew belts will not be shown on AEW television. Too much hardware right now.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If it benefits both I am good with this. I want them to start thriving. But......I am tired of that kind of promo.



What promo?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> What promo?


 The I work hard promo. Pouring blood, sweat, and all that other stuff into what they do. It is so damn overplayed now. Everyone seems to do that now a days. Every baby face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

I heard Ruby vs Anna Jay was the main event for rampage. It was probably getting late; so I don’t blame people for leaving.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The I work hard promo. Pouring blood, sweat, and all that other stuff into what they do. It is so damn overplayed now. Everyone seems to do that now a days. Every baby face.


It's the "eat your vitamins, say your prayers" promo for this generation of wrestlers lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I heard Ruby vs Anna Jay was the main event for rampage. It was probably getting late; so I don’t blame people for leaving.


Ouch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

teddy said:


> It's the "eat your vitamins, say your prayers" promo for this generation of wrestlers lol






Damn.......and I was not even thinking about that. It really is.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2022)

I hope they let guys have more creativity.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

Maybe Summerslam is going to surprise us and be really good? Ric Flair is wrestling this weekend. I am going to be glued to my phone this weekend browsing for wrestling news.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 28, 2022)

Overall this is an interesting time for wrestling minus the blunders. 

Daniel Bryan is definitely more polished when it comes to wrestling, but looking forward to the inevitable Bryan Danielson vs CM Punk match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

I am not looking forward to Jericho/Moxley. It will just be another bad hardcore match. And both guys will blade 2 minutes into the match. But I think AEW realizes that we are close to the end of Jericho; and they will try to cash in on all of the big matches they can with him.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 28, 2022)

AEW can definitely tone it down with the over the top stuff in terms of blading and hardcore matches. However, its a better opposite from the product of WWE. And it has done an amazing job of separating itself from ita competition in terms of distiction. But their creative still needs to work on aspects of the show to increase its quality


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2022)

Also need to shape up with the women's division but i don't think tony cares. with the way the winds been changing in wwe it'll be interesting to see how many they'll retain in the coming years


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

It would take a lot of work and investment to topple wwe as the top brand for women’s wrestling. And the AEW audience has already been conditioned to not like women’s wrestling.

So, I just think it isn’t worth it right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 28, 2022)

Might as well, man burnt more bridges to teams that would make an arsonist blush.  Didn't he walk out on two teams already on national television.  I remeber that Spurs/Lakers playoff game when they were about to be bounced, guy took off while time was still on the clock which lead to an injured Kobe coming out to stand with the team at the loss while the guy changed to get out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2022)

Dwight showing up randomly to a wwe tryout and basically begging for a job kind of amuses me, not going to lie.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 28, 2022)

I also do not like the amount of no selling in AEW and the pacing regarding its matches.

I know I am talking as a mark, who has largely been conditioned for "the right type of matches" when it comes to a 5 star match, but the vibe just isnt there at times. I believe no selling when it comes to moves like german suplexes or something should be mostly done in main event matches, or PPVs in which the person who is no selling immediately falls back down after relatiating with another move.

They have the capabilities to put on amazing matches, but their over saturation of over the top shit can really take away from the feel of the match. 

Kind of like how the WWE really oversaturated kicking out of someone's finisher. How many of us really believe Roman or Brock will kick out of the first two F5 or spears in a match? We know its going to take a bunch  of finishers depending upon the caliber of the match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)

Sheamus is fucking awesome. And no one respects him. Smh.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2022)

Have y’all noticed any changes in WWE since H took over?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)

No.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2022)

Why are his trousers crushed?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2022)

Rukia said:


> No.





Vince still running it maybe.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)

My theory is Vince wouldn’t put HHH in charge of creative if he were running it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 29, 2022)

Yikes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2022)

Paul London talks about Ashley Massaro being used by Vince McMahon.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

i actually think AEW’s attitude is that they don’t like that time slot and they don’t want it anymore.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2022)

Interested in seeing how they'll handle the liv/ronda match


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

I think Liv will retain. HHH and Stephanie are more social media savvy. And I think they understand a Ronda win would not be well received.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Bailey returns after Bianca wins.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Dakota is back and Io is called up too from NXT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

This has to be a hhh change. I don’t believe Vince was booking that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

Logan Paul is actually really good.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Why have a repeat match from Raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2022)

So how goes tonight's PPV and will anyone be watching or at least reading up on Flair's Last Match event going on the next day?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Liv was being smart tapping where the ref can't see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Liv was being smart tapping where the ref can't see.


The smart finish to be honest. There was no way Liv could have won legitimately.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2022)

That match made Liv look weak as fuck. 

I'm talking World Champion Mysterio weak.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 30, 2022)

Big daddy Roman!!!


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2022)

Jesus roman is over af. and to think he's 2 years deep in this title reign


mofo could run another year and niggas would eat it up


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

I think the order of some of the matches ended up being incorrect. Also, I think the was a weird venue for the event given how they set up the stadium.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Farmer Brock bringing the tractor to the ring.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 30, 2022)

Lets go Tribal Chief!! Take out that big country boy!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

Brock should have come out to the country boys theme for the Godwins when in the tractor.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 30, 2022)

I think this is the longest a Brock v Roman match has gone without having a spear or F5


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

Bro. Is Paul Heyman okay? I never thought we would see him take a bump like that at his age.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 30, 2022)

Respect to Lesnar for putting the Tribal Chief over in their feud. The correct move was made here.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2022)

I was critical about Summerslam based on the television that led up to it. And I do still think wwe is prioritizing Clash at the Castle. But I was wrong when I said wwe didn’t care about Summerslam. They tried to make this the best show possible. And they mostly got things right imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2022)

Yep. that lynch/belair v bayley/dakota/io segment fucked


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

I never thought I would see Paul Heyman take an F5 through a table. I thought Paul Heyman bumps were off limits. It wouldn't have even occurred to me to do that in a match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

makes Liv look weak


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 31, 2022)

She does not really look that weak.

Technically she had her pinned for longer than a 3 count.

And it is not exactly new, Undertaker and CM Punk both had finishes such as this before.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Liv just has a history of crying during promos. So, I don't want to see that when she is champion.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2022)

Bayley really titillated my juices tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Logan Paul vs Bad Bunny. @ Wrestlemania

Ty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2022)

That's our tribal chief


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2022)

Also probably the best lesnar/reigns match since the first. finally lived up to that aura of mad titans in the ring


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Going from this I take it those three will forming their own little heel stable.   Bayley probably will be the mouth of the group but I think Dakota done some decent heel work while in NXT, trying to remember Io's heel work from Lucha Underground.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

I actually think this is going to get over. LMAO.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I actually think this is going to get over. LMAO.



Fandango 2.0 here we come, or are we going for Zoolander the WWE edition.  So Knight is back with his stable after being absent due to Vince punishing the guy for not delivering his lines properly.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Fandango 2.0 here we come, or are we going for Zoolander the WWE edition. So Knight is back with his stable after being absent due to Vince punishing the guy for not delivering his lines properly.


Let’s be honest. Dirt sheets have been getting a lot wrong lately.

* max dupri no longer in the group
* brock has left smackdown
* io is on her way out of wwe

Fightful, and Alvarez, and Meltzer. They might want to start to be a tad more skeptical about their sources.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Let’s be honest. Dirt sheets have been getting a lot wrong lately.
> 
> * max dupri no longer in the group
> * brock has left smackdown
> ...


Knight being taken out of his stable temporarly is something I'm more incline to believe knowing the track record of the person dishing out the punishments.  Remember this is the demented old man that kept Brody Lee off screen for quite some time because he couldn't do a proper Southern accent.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

*he kept Harper off tv


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2022)

I wondered why I did not hear a loud thump.


Rukia said:


> makes Liv look weak


.......well.......she is weak. Well compared to Rhonda.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2022)

One of last night's highlights was the digs at the old regime.

Cory: I liked you better when you weren't allowed an opinion
Cole: A lot has changed since then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> One of last night's highlights was the digs at the old regime.
> 
> Cory: I liked you better when you weren't allowed an opinion
> Cole: A lot has changed since then.



Hmm, I might as well watch the full three hours of Raw tommorrow to see if there will more changes whether big or small be implimented.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2022)

Did Theory cash in his contract?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Did Theory cash in his contract?


No


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Did Theory cash in his contract?



Brock and Roman murdered him before he could.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Theory will be happy that Brock is gone.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

So any valididty to the stories about WWE management trying to patch things up with Banks and Niaomi and trying to get them back into the commpany, and should they bring them back after the drama that was caused or will that be blamed on the old regiem?m


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 31, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any valididty to the stories about WWE management trying to patch things up with Banks and Niaomi and trying to get them back into the commpany, and should they bring them back after the drama that was caused or will that be blamed on the old regiem?m



fuck Sasha. so no  

Theory should be champion asap. This will expose Roman that he's a fraud

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck Sasha. so no


It warms my dark heart that the Stanks still has fans that care.

But seriously people making a deal about her due to the episodes she was in the Mandalorian........ so what other projects has she done then that didn't require the assistence of cousin Snoop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2022)

Dusty's son is destined to take down our Tribal Chief.

Theory needs to be the ultimate weasel heel and cash in on Cody at WM during his greatest accomplishment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Sasha is the best women’s wrestler ever. They should absolutely bring her back if they can.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is the best women’s wrestler ever. They should absolutely bring her back if they can.


High possibility with Vince out, Prichard's creative power now in HHH's hands.  To probably close the deal the need to get rid of the beaver incharge of technicals, probably fling his toothy ass out into traffic or something but the guy has to go.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Let’s be honest. Dirt sheets have been getting a lot wrong lately.
> 
> * max dupri no longer in the group
> * brock has left smackdown
> ...


the only one who seems to be right most of the time is that bill bhati guy and he doesn't even label himself a wrestling journalist. he just has better insider relationship with wwe wrestlers. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2022)

So any news on Ric Flair's Last match event?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)

Ric got bloody asf.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sasha is the best women’s wrestler ever. They should absolutely bring her back if they can.



Sasha is indeed a great performer but has a terrible attitude and it is not pleasant to work with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Ric is better than Jungle Boy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 1, 2022)

Seems some names came to see the man wrestle his last match.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> So any valididty to the stories about WWE management trying to patch things up with Banks and Niaomi and trying to get them back into the commpany, and should they bring them back after the drama that was caused or will that be blamed on the old regiem?m





PlacidSanity said:


> It warms my dark heart that the Stanks still has fans that care.
> 
> But seriously people making a deal about her due to the episodes she was in the Mandalorian........ so what other projects has she done then that didn't require the assistence of cousin Snoop.


HHH got Bruno......he should be able to pull this off.


Rukia said:


> Ric is better than Jungle Boy


WoW........way to set the bar low, Rukia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday @teddy !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Brock has to be in the Mount Rushmore discussion. Think about all of the things he was asked to do in that Summerslam match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Brock has to be in the Mount Rushmore discussion. Think about all of the things he was asked to do in that Summerslam match.


Still Pales in comparison to Foley in that Hell in a Cell match against Taker if we go by stunts like this.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

It’s apples to oranges.

Can you cut a promo? Wrestle a 30 minute hardcore match and correctly do stunts while driving a tractor in an arena?

talk about a Jack of all trades!

Someone would seriously die if Eddie Kingston was asked to do all of this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It’s apples to oranges.
> 
> Can you cut a promo? Wrestle a 30 minute hardcore match and correctly do stunts while driving a tractor in an arena?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2022)

Another view of the catch and Roman response.  As much as I don't want these two facing each other, you can tell backstage these two are on good enough terms.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Incredible throw and catch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Another view of the catch and Roman response.  As much as I don't want these two facing each other, you can tell backstage these two are on good enough terms.





Rukia said:


> Incredible throw and catch.


And that wink.....


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Montez Ford is definitely turning heel soon.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

That’s great


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2022)

Are we sure this raw wasn't in corpse christi?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2022)

Next week's raw, where Ciampa has his title match is at the home town of the miz and also. 


With HHH in charge maybe Gargano returns that night.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2022)

Did you see the dead crowd tonight? Raw and Smackdown crowds are different than nxt crowds. It will be tough to get Iyo over. It will be tough to get Ciampa over. And it will be tough to get Gargano over. And to try is pretty risky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the dead crowd tonight? Raw and Smackdown crowds are different than nxt crowds. It will be tough to get Iyo over. It will be tough to get Ciampa over. And it will be tough to get Gargano over. And to try is pretty risky.



Texan crowds are dead for anyone not Texan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 2, 2022)

WWE crowds regularly suck


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2022)

Edge was by far the most over with this crowd tonight. I think Roman and Brock would have gotten good reactions too. Probably Randy Orton. But they didn’t care about most of the performers on the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2022)

Speaking of Gargano:

Man really is a kid at heart, sadly the Puppy Surprise at then end was nothing.


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @teddy !!!


Thank you bruv

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the dead crowd tonight? Raw and Smackdown crowds are different than nxt crowds. It will be tough to get Iyo over. It will be tough to get Ciampa over. And it will be tough to get Gargano over. And to try is pretty risky.





Flowjr said:


> WWE crowds regularly suck


They have a long journey ahead to turn around the perception of alot of the talent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2022)

Rhea Ripley has been the best part of RAW in a while.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2022)

Ripley is definitely the best part of judgment day

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2022)

I watched clips of raw and you can definitely see hhh fingerprints now. random backstage interactivity and backstage segments in general helpmake everything look alive and authentic

am i actually excited about dubba dubba e's future?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2022)

good ratings for raw last night


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2022)

Interesting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting


You forget how hot Sunday Night Heat was.....


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Once again hosting my NF Fantasy Football League Yall


----------



## teddy (Aug 3, 2022)

Holy shit it just hit me that wyatt could come back and not be under the filter of a delusional senior citizen. if i'm his agent and wwe talent relations i'm making calls. it's clear between hhh and dakota kai that he keeps in touch with his prospects and is willing to look out for them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2022)

WWE PPV’s are actually a fantastic purchase by Peacock. And the data proves as much. Every day there is a PPV.. Peacock has an additional 500k people that are going to trial their service for a month.

hbo max would probably survive this round if they had acquired wwe. Instead they spent the money on failing movie projects.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 3, 2022)

I don’t think WWE will sway the Cavinders to pursue wrestling. But they took a big swing.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Taz is gold on commentary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2022)

Just glad too see mah boy Lehtal getting wins on Dynamite.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 4, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Rhea Ripley has been the best part of RAW in a while.



Need a baddie with strong legs to do this to me


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Interesting



Raw and Warzone shouldn't count as 2 shows.  It was the same Raw just Vince split it into two to try to say he got more viewers than he did.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You forget how hot Sunday Night Heat was.....



IIRC the Outlaws officially united on SNH, while they unofficially were teaming for a week or two after a year of feuding.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2022)

I better fucking see Hobbs, Starks, and Hook on every fucking Dynamite from here on out.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I better fucking see Hobbs, Starks, and Hook on every fucking Dynamite from here on out.


This.  Honeslty really surprised by Hook's popularity, always thought he was going to be the one teaming with Hobbs since he was his wingman when he ended up coming out with Team Taz.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

That betrayal and the kid crying with his guardian with teas in his eyes as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> That betrayal and the kid crying with his guardian with teas in his eyes as well.


Really saved that "promo".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

Curious question, but with the machine now fully behind HHH now that Vince is off the board, when certain contracts are up at AEW which stars should he try to comvince to jump ship?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

Unrelated question but can someone please explain to me how in the hell did Sony of America manage to have a monopoly on anime by not only owning Funimation, but purchasing Crunchyroll and now Right Stuf with the Nozomi licenses.    They now have the rights to pretty much all of Gundm past and present.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Curious question, but with the machine now fully behind HHH now that Vince is off the board, when certain contracts are up at AEW which stars should he try to comvince to jump ship?


Possibly Keith Lee, Miro, Pac........basically anybody being under utilized 


PlacidSanity said:


> Unrelated question but can someone please explain to me how in the hell did Sony of America manage to have a monopoly on anime by not only owning Funimation, but purchasing Crunchyroll and now Right Stuf with the Nozomi licenses.    They now have the rights to pretty much all of Gundm past and present.


They read the signs right during the mid 2010s probably.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

HHH putting Shayna into a championship match at clash at the castle would reinforce some of my fears about hhh booking.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> HHH putting Shayna into a championship match at clash at the castle would reinforce some of my fears about hhh booking.


I think he is trying to get a feel on what people think of each woman.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2022)

The new Roman Reigns T-shirt certainly isn't PG XD

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2022)

Hopefully not in the ring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

Ric can at least put people in a figure four once in a while. Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Ric can at least put people in a figure four once in a while. Woooooooooooooo!


Barely could on Sunday

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2022)

Ric was planning to die in his "Final" match.  Disappointment means he's going to try again and claim "I only meant in mainland USA."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> That betrayal and the kid crying with his guardian with teas in his eyes as well.


Yo on another note......what number of betrayal is this in AEW in like the last month!?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

Legend said:


> Barely could on Sunday


The man legit passed out after putting the move on JJ at the end of the match.   Who the fuck thought going 20 plus minutes was a good idea for a man with a pacer in his heart.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2022)

I saw the clip of andrade trying to get the brass knucks on him. and to think charlotte apparently had to nix his crazy ass going for suicide dives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 5, 2022)

teddy said:


> I saw the clip of andrade trying to get the brass knucks on him. and to think charlotte apparently had to nix his crazy ass going for suicide dives



I saw that, it was literally painful to watch.  And Ric must have been on some high quality shit if he wanted to use suicide dives as part of his move set this late in his career.  Charlotte legit save a life by convincing him not to.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 5, 2022)

Sami and KO my bet for next Tag Champs. They been playing this Sami/Bloodline angle real slow over the past couple of months. Can see them turning on him very very soon and KO coming to make the save

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2022)

GREATEST OF ALL TIME.

BABYGURL.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2022)

The crowd 75-80% love Roman tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2022)

Karrion Kross came back with his sexy ass wife.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2022)

Karrion Kross is back and brought Scarlet with him


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> The crowd 75-80% love Roman tonight.


That same amount was booing Liv Morgan.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 5, 2022)

I think it is truly safe to say this is Hunter's WWE now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I think it is truly safe to say this is Hunter's WWE now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

I am worried about some of the things HHH is doing.

* Ciampa got an opportunity over some people that I think are better than him on Monday night. 
* I like Kross. The main roster fans don't know who he is and won't care about him. He is not the guy that should be coming after Roman.
* Clash at the Castle is a big PPV. Shayna vs Liv in a championship match is not a match to have on that show.

I disagree with those decisions. I think they are far too aggressive.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

Lord Trollbias said:


> Sami and KO my bet for next Tag Champs. They been playing this Sami/Bloodline angle real slow over the past couple of months. Can see them turning on him very very soon and KO coming to make the save


Sami as a bloodline stooge has been a lot of fun. So, WWE should take their time if they want to go that route imo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2022)

All those people booing Liv proves my point that the match with Rousey made Liv look weak and lucky.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

The crowd was always eventually going to turn on Liv Morgan. It is similar to when babyface Bayley was out there with an injured arm.


If you cut a promo and you don’t sound authentic or natural; that is what will always happen. Additionally, Liv Morgan (who was doing well on Raw), has struggled since moving to Smackdown. She has had an appalling couple of matches with Natalya. Natalya, the person who is here for no reason other to give people credible matches.

They should end the Liv Morgan experiment.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 5, 2022)

One thing is for certain,

Depending upon how well Triple H runs things, expect guys from AEW to jump to another ship. Hopefully competition can get high in this regard.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

I am relieved Adam Cole and company signed long term deals in AEW. Same with Keith Lee. Same with Ember Moon. HHH would push them at the expense of others. I am convinced of that.

Also, Zelina Vega. You better be ready to be a manager again.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2022)

Did you guys see this at Summerslam?


Liv has a long history of crying in promos. I remember when heel Zelina imitated her and made fun of her. Everything Zelina said in those promos was true! Champion Liv needed to be someone that didn't cry in promos. WWE failed her massively with this segment!

Edit: As someone that likes to troll the internet wrestling community; Liv Morgan getting booed on Smackdown was basically the bat signal for me guys.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Damn.......that was sad. Good job, Tony.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2022)

Bringing in Madison Rayne as a performer......... wasn't she a commentator on Imapct recently.  I mean she was in the Beautiful Peaple faction but was technically the third wheel of the group behind Sky and Love.  And that was before she was brought in to take the Von Eric woman's place. 

Fuck sakes, you have SHida and Statlander, women who get sizable pops from the crowds and are pretty much "home grown" from the company, hell throw in Hayder who has been the workhorse in her faction.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

Hayter and Statlander are good in the ring, they can talk, and they have the potential to get over because they have the right look/presence.

Why Tony insists on pushing the women that he does is a mystery. Or maybe this is all Omega’s fault?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hayter and Statlander are good in the ring, they can talk, and they have the potential to get over because they have the right look/presence.
> 
> Why Tony insists on pushing the women that he does is a mystery. Or maybe this is all Omega’s fault?



I'm guessing TK is trying to get what he paid for from the women he is bringing in.  Athena getting a TBS title shot right off the bat, Storm still involved in the main women's belt, Soho is technically involved in a "high card" feud with Jericho's faction, and Shafir is sitll Shafir trying to find personality in tag and trios matches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Happy Birthday @PlacidSanity  !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

I would not give ROH a decent tv deal. Primarily because of how AEW is handling Rampage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I would not give ROH a decent tv deal. Primarily because of how AEW is handling Rampage.


Seems to have plateau on dynamite as well. But I will give them the benefit of the doubt with MJF and Punk being gone. Good thing NXT moved to Tuesday.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2022)

WWE planning to rehire some old talent:


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

I don’t like the idea. But I get it if they are adding people because they want more tag teams.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2022)

I like that it seems triple h is actually in control.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

That’s a positive. Some people claimed initially that Vince would still be running things. No way does that seem to be true!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2022)

another article mentions that omos has not been on


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

Omos was on main event


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2022)

welp.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2022)

Bad Bunny was in the Bullet Train movie.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 6, 2022)

Raiden said:


> another article mentions that omos has not been on





Rukia said:


> Omos was on main event


Hopefully they are helping him with his ring work and will be back on later.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 7, 2022)

The WWE roster feels so gutted and empty.

If we are not considering NXT. Back then it felt stacked and full of life, but it seems pretty void right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That’s a positive. Some people claimed initially that Vince would still be running things. No way does that seem to be true!


Between this and his near death experience last year i feel like hunter has a fire under his ass. might seem silly to say but the roster moves alone are telling a story


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Big Bob (Aug 7, 2022)

*Pandas will remember this*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2022)

How?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2022)

It’s kayfabe news lol


----------



## teddy (Aug 7, 2022)

So why did madison change her theme? she had one of the best ones  


_SHE'S A KIIIILLAAAA QUEEEEEEEEEEEN_


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2022)

I don’t see the Carmella injury


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t see the Carmella injury


Looks like her ankle buckled from litterally nothing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @PlacidSanity  !!!


Thanks man.




Rukia said:


> I don’t see the Carmella injury


Did she pull off a Kevin Nash?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 7, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Did she pull of a Kevin Nash?


Better then a Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 7, 2022)

Hmm, the older man between Charolette and Ric, is he the elder Colon that I'm thinking off?  The one that played a part in Brusier Brody's murder a long time ago?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2022)

What a douche

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2022)

_YOU FUCKING MARK!_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2022)

No more people power

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 8, 2022)

KO just killed Ezekiel likely so he can return as Elias.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 8, 2022)

Rhea is probably making Dominick a man as we speak. 

 Lucky bastard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Rhea is probably making Dominick a man as we speak.
> 
> Lucky bastard.


I love that storyline!

Dom is definitely turning heel. A babyface male wrestler will not allow a heel female wrestler to beat them up every week unless they are getting revenge or they are turning; so it doesn’t matter what happens before they turn.

Dom doesn’t want to be another Mark Mero lol


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2022)

No one gets out of the hurt lock


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2022)

They shouldn't have brought back Lumis. This is a guy HHH loved, but the NXT audience was usually lukewarm on him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who?


That’s how most of the wwe audience will react when he gets introduced. You will be able to hear a pin drop.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2022)

That was weird, they were not zooming in trying to keep it seem like someone really getting arrested.  But then they acknowledged it which they never do if it is a legit incident.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who?



Hint.


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2022)

I think it's clever how they're going about introducing lumis though. no random string of vignettes for weeks on end, no random match with a jobber _(yet) _that tells the audience nothing about his character. something something show don't tell

as someone who only knows a little about the "index" portion of his character it's nice and refreshing to get the rest right now. we need more mid and upper card attractions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 9, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> That was weird, they were not zooming in trying to keep it seem like someone really getting arrested.  But then they acknowledged it which they never do if it is a legit incident.


kayfabe brother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2022)

Going to take some getting used to but you can tell hunter is wasting no bones about getting the show booked and presented for adults

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> That was weird, they were not zooming in trying to keep it seem like someone really getting arrested.  But then they acknowledged it which they never do if it is a legit incident.



Why do I get this feeling that Dunn did that on purpose.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 9, 2022)

Interesting to see Montez Ford on the photo here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2022)

Thankfully this was on Dark....... and I'm taking it Soho and Skye will be team up a while for the ongoing Kingston vs JAS faction storyline.

Also what the hell did they do to Shida, why is she coming out in a Mickey Mouse magician cape and Doctor Strange regalia.  What happen to her Tifa costuem, did Square Enix come a calling for money, TK opened up his wallet and found out those funds to pay off the company went to Shafir's contract.


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2022)

So is madison supposed to be a character coach or....


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I love that storyline!
> 
> Dom is definitely turning heel. A babyface male wrestler will not allow a heel female wrestler to beat them up every week unless they are getting revenge or they are turning; so it doesn’t matter what happens before they turn.
> 
> Dom doesn’t want to be another Mark Mero lol



Are you sure Dom is not getting revenge backstage, every week?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2022)

teddy said:


> So is madison supposed to be a character coach or....


Coach and in ring talent.  She's QT sans the Nightmare Factory....... unless TK has a lapse of judgement and we get Beautiful People brought back in AEW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Are you sure Dom is not getting revenge backstage, every week?



Dominick would not know what to do with Rhea. He's still just a child.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Thankfully this was on Dark....... and I'm taking it Soho and Skye will be team up a while for the ongoing Kingston vs JAS faction storyline.
> 
> Also what the hell did they do to Shida, why is she coming out in a *Mickey Mouse* magician cape and Doctor Strange regalia. What happen to her Tifa costuem, did Square Enix come a calling for money, TK opened up his wallet and found out those funds to pay off the company went to Shafir's contract.


I do not appreciate your negative connotations.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not appreciate your negative connotations.


My apologies, should have used Fantasia cape but couldn't recall the film at the time. 

Anyway interesing trios match that involved Soho, Athena, and Shida teaming up against Sakurai, Deeb, and Bates.   How long has Leva been in the company because she was a bit of a weak link in that match.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Dominick would not know what to do with Rhea. He's still just a child.


And rheas bf has a giant cock


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Dominick would not know what to do with Rhea. He's still just a child.



Hmm, isn't Rhea going out with Buddy.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2022)

I have a hard time giving Buddy a lot of credit tbh. Alexa Bliss dumped him and married some really douchey boy band guy that was a name in the 90’s. And even though he basically had been cucked; he was still a caretaker for the pet pig she got for her one season on Total divas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 10, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> And rheas bf has a giant cock



You've seen it?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2022)

Wait a minute.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> And rheas bf has a giant cock



Should ask Dominic's sister about that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2022)

I challenge aew to have no blood in their matches next week

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2022)

PUNKY


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 10, 2022)

What a good time to be a wrasslin fan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 11, 2022)

Fun show but man they brought the blood works for the start and end of the progame. 

Also a new fan of Brody King, man is a collector like myself.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2022)

You get lesser returns every week with the blood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Rhea is probably making Dominick a man as we speak.
> 
> Lucky bastard.


Dom is now a Sub.

Next week's impact should be loaded, Possible Kenny Return.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 11, 2022)

Imagine thinking that is true.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 11, 2022)

I wouldn't compare it to Rock vs Hogan. Yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Imagine thinking that is true.


That poor guy got crushed......deservedly so.....but still.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2022)

People are overrating it but I'm looking forward to Punk/Moxley.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Imagine thinking that is true.



is he a dumbass gen-z? if yes then i will understand his stupid post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 13, 2022)

Bryan Danielson is seriously one of my top 5 wrestlers of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 13, 2022)

Just finished watching the main event for Rampage............ ok Tony Khan I really enjoy watching your product but you are trying to get viewers to watch your product, not chase them off.  I know Cassidy is a fan favorite but to end the night with a Sonny Kiss heel turn...... not to be mean but doesn't viewship drop when the guy comes on TV at any time.  And now he's going to be on even more because he's in a feud with the Best Friends.


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2022)

man i love shots like at the end. the nose making the wwe feel like an actual world that's lived in as opposed to a themepark


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2022)

Good.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2022)

Someone said this on Twitter and I think they must be right.

Nick khan was blamed for the cuts/releases. It looks like Vince was actually the one behind those decisions. And Khan was a scapegoat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Someone said this on Twitter and I think they must be right.
> 
> Nick khan was blamed for the cuts/releases. It looks like Vince was actually the one behind those decisions. And Khan was a scapegoat.


That is not a surprise at all. Many people talk about how flippant Vince is about talent.


----------



## teddy (Aug 13, 2022)

Imagine getting released because an old ass carny decided getting his rocks off was worth more of the investment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2022)

this is a Tony khan vanity project. He likes to take wwe flops and pretend that they become stars in AEW. He is trying to do the same with Marina Shafir as we speak.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> this is a Tony khan vanity project. He likes to take wwe flops and pretend that they become stars in AEW. He is trying to do the same with Marina Shafir as we speak.


Fake Brock Lesner.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2022)

Naw, after hearing the reasons why he stayed face that whole time, I can not see how he could have ever been heel.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2022)

John told me he was scared of being a heel because he's really good at it and he will be opening a door where he can never go back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2022)

Can someone please explain to me how theese were allowed.  I don't mind Lesner lite, the guy was unjustly released from NXT before he could improve more but now you have Kiss in a high mid card storyline because he complained. 

And a "reality star" is Hook's first defense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 14, 2022)

Also hearing Statlander going to be out for quite a bit as she will be getting repairs for both ACLs.

On a very different topic, hearing rumors that the new Bleach anime will be airing on Disney Plus.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 15, 2022)

Man the AEW community is split about Punk vs Moxley. 

I personally want another run with Moxley as AEW champion, because the dude is extremely hot right now in terms of star-power. I don't know if he is ever going to be as hot as he is right now. But Punk being AEW champion feels like it needs to happen. 

Would be crazy if Punk turns heel, and goes on a run as champion, and drops the title to a returning face MJF.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2022)

I want John to join AEW and turn it upside down. Win all the championships and vacate them on the same night

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Man the AEW community is split about Punk vs Moxley.
> 
> I personally want another run with Moxley as AEW champion, because the dude is extremely hot right now in terms of star-power. I don't know if he is ever going to be as hot as he is right now. But Punk being AEW champion feels like it needs to happen.
> 
> Would be crazy if Punk turns heel, and goes on a run as champion, and drops the title to a returning face MJF.


For the MJF storyline to come full circle, MJF has to beat Punk for the title and hold it through all of 2023 and threaten to join the "King of KIngs" promotion on Jan 1st 2024 with the AEW title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

Bring him back with this exact gimmick

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

Rhea Ripley has upgraded from Dom and is beating up Rey Mysterio now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Rhea Ripley has upgraded from Dom and is beating up Rey Mysterio now!



3some 4 later?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

The men are powerless to hit back. They just get their asses kicked on the regular now lol.

Edit: i don't actually mind Dominik. I know Rhea can beat him in a real fight. Easily even.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

Holy shit. There are signs that serious Kevin Owens is coming back!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2022)

This is the closest thing we're going to get to see "Kevin Steen" in WWE and all for it.

God Bless the King of Kings.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2022)

Random Thought: Just think if Velveteen Dream wasnt a weirdo, he would most likely be heavily featured right now. A shame, such wasted potential.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit. There are signs that serious Kevin Owens is coming back!



Triple H likes fat characters?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Triple H likes fat characters?


He seems to. There are rumors he will hire Nia and Bray back.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 15, 2022)

Legend said:


> Random Thought: Just think if Velveteen Dream wasnt a weirdo, he would most likely be heavily featured right now. A shame, such wasted potential.


Hed be the male Bianca on raw

Threw away a hell of a career

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hed be the male Bianca on raw
> 
> Threw away a hell of a career


I completely agree, his feud with Allister Black and that 6 man Ladder Match for the Inaugural NA Championship.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

Lashley/Styles was a good match. But the shenanigans with Miz, Ciampa, and Lumis did damage the match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2022)

Nia Snacks would bring back the BBW lovers.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2022)

We got piper for that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Nia Snacks would bring back the BBW lovers.


@Jake CENA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Nia Snacks would bring back the BBW lovers.



get that shit outta here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2022)

I do like that she gave the stink face to Alexa lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Man the AEW community is split about Punk vs Moxley.
> 
> I personally want another run with Moxley as AEW champion, because the dude is extremely hot right now in terms of star-power. I don't know if he is ever going to be as hot as he is right now. But Punk being AEW champion feels like it needs to happen.
> 
> Would be crazy if Punk turns heel, and goes on a run as champion, and drops the title to a returning face MJF.


I am sorry but after seeing this
Just get that title off of Moxley now please.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 16, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> get that shit outta here




I remember you were marking out when Rikishi came back a few year back against Heath Slater lol..


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2022)

Punk is gonna turn heel on Mox.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I remember you were marking out when Rikishi came back a few year back against Heath Slater lol..



Rikishi is a ton more entertaining than Nia


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2022)

Ah yes Make a Difference Fatu


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 16, 2022)

Drew: “We’re wrestlers in a freaking wrestling ring so let’s wrestle!”

Vince at home :

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Legend (Aug 16, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Drew: “We’re wrestlers in a freaking wrestling ring so let’s wrestle!”
> 
> Vince at home :


Pretty much


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2022)

I’m always suspicious. Still could be old boys network trying to make people feel as if there was a change.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


>



FOR FUCKS FUCKING SAKE! ENOUGH WITH THE OBESE TALENT FUCK!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2022)

HHH is bringing in a lot of fat talent and indieriffic looking dudes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2022)

Obese women wrestling is not pleasant to watch


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

There are rumors that NXT UK may shut down. Meanwhile, a half dozen nxt uk talents show up on nxt this week.

HHH and Stephanie don't have the balls to fire people. So, they definitely aren't as good at business as Vince.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


>


I take it the character name is a play on Quincy Jones and Missey Elliot.  So she''s technically another big.

Also hearing rumblings that HHH is interested in Takeshita.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

It is time to start pushing back against some of the bullshit that HHH is doing. The honeymoon is over.


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2022)

We got a bunch of Scott Steiners in here. 

Vince hired big guys too Bigshow, Rikishi, Yokozuna, Bossman, Earthquake, Vader, Viscera, Umaga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2022)

I wonder how much of that is originally him. Those plans might have been in place for a while.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 17, 2022)

Jesus Christ who are these jabronis?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Jesus Christ who are these jabronis?


Yeah. When AEW was doing this before their NJPW show; I criticized them. So, I have to be fair here. I have no idea who these guys are. And I am not impressed with the way they look. I see no main roster potential here. And then a group with three British wrestlers? That’s already taken by the superior team of Sheamus, Butch, and Ridge Holland!


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2022)

NXT UK


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Legend said:


> We got a bunch of Scott Steiners in here.
> 
> Vince hired big guys too Bigshow, Rikishi, Yokozuna, Bossman, Earthquake, Vader, Viscera, Umaga



those fat fucks were all amazing and entertaining in the ring.

compared them to nia and the difference is astronomical

dat bitch cant even run properly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> those fat fucks were all amazing and entertaining in the ring.
> 
> compared them to nia and the difference is astronomical
> 
> dat bitch cant even run properly


Yeah @Legend  Listen to Jake Steiner.






But seriously he, @Rukia , and @Flowjr  Are right. This look ls ridiculous right now. But......I will give HHH a month. This is only on NXT. Not main roster. This is why NXT exist for. To test stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

I was totally on board with nxt being used as a developmental territory. And if you had asked me a month ago.. I would have told you that the star building in nxt has been going really well. But now I am starting to see a lot of red flags with the return of HHH.

Let’s start with Bron Breaker. Look at his recent opponents/rivals. Look at how small they are. The last two have both been bland nxt uk guys.

next, I like the nxt nil program. I agree with featuring these college athletes that look the part. Tiffany Stratton has amazed with her skills considering she probably has only worked about a dozen matches during her career. She has basically been banished from tv since the Vince news broke. Her best match is against the girl that wears pajamas that she has been several times already. Guess what. She is going to lose that match.

look at who the current nxt uk champions are. Look at the group that attacked Diamond mine. We are seeing more and more of the hopeless types appearing on nxt.

I see him pushing the wrong people. He likes bland Zoey stark and she goes right into the title picture. Roxanne can’t cut an authentic promo to save her life, but she has an indie pedigree; so she gets a massive push!
I feel like hhh learned nothing from his departure and his ratings war defeat to AEW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I was totally on board with nxt being used as a developmental territory. And if you had asked me a month ago.. I would have told you that the star building in nxt has been going really well. But now I am starting to see a lot of red flags with the return of HHH.
> 
> Let’s start with Bron Breaker. Look at his recent opponents/rivals. Look at how small they are. The last two have both been bland nxt uk guys.
> 
> ...


 You are looking for instant gratification. Things take time. NXT's previous success was not an instant hit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

It's like WWE is having a crisis with acquiring new talent

now they have no choice but to hire fat fucks. i thought this was a wrestling company not the world's biggest loser show?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 17, 2022)

Excuse my friend here, he has a liking for oily big, athletic, carved hunks of meat lol..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Excuse my friend here, he has a liking for oily big, athletic, carved hunks of meat lol..



if they are going to hire obese talent, they need to make sure that they could at least be as athletic as Viscera, charismatic like Yokozuna or Big Show, and talented as Fat Owens.

Not fucking Nia Jax clones. Fuck!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 17, 2022)

They have flexible big guys in AEW if that is your thing lol..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah, Keith Lee fucked his career over when he was still in WWE by getting too fat!

If this is how Triple H keeps doing things, then he should just retire and let Shane McMahon take over or someone else

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 17, 2022)

Now that is downright nasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Drew: “We’re wrestlers in a freaking wrestling ring so let’s wrestle!”
> 
> Vince at home :


"I don't understand. I sent 80 drafts for raw and none of them have 'wrestle' in it. Please respond goddammit"


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Who's that guy who said incels?


----------



## teddy (Aug 17, 2022)

2nd one caught the camera too late. don't bother fixing that jaw now


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2022)

Punk: Mox is the third best member of his group and that seems to be a repeat of his career

Mox comes out and refuses to point out the only reason Punk's reign in the other company lasted so long was because that other 3 man group protected it. 

Like seriously if you're going to acknowledge WWE, at least go all in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Who's that guy who said incels?


Max Dupri

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Max Dupri



Is he related to the Dupree's? lol


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

THE GREATEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD IS BACK!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

Hangman Page is a coward. Did he fall off the wagon again?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> THE GREATEST WRESTLER IN THE WORLD IS BACK!


Omega is one of the guy's I want retired from AEW before I can fully embrace the brand. Omega, Jericho, the Bucks, Matt Hardy, Sting. I want them all gone.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Omega is one of the guy's I want retired from AEW before I can fully embrace the brand. Omega, Jericho, the Bucks, Matt Hardy, Sting. I want them all gone.



Dude you should just go on a talk show with Cornette to see who can bitch the most about wrestling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 17, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Omega is one of the guy's I want retired from AEW before I can fully embrace the brand. Omega, Jericho, the Bucks, Matt Hardy, Sting. I want them all gone.



Jericho and Matt Hardy are the only guys that need to retire, man!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2022)

I praise plenty. But yeah, there are elements of AEW that have kept me at arms length even when Raw and Smackdown have been the most boring shows on the planet the last two years.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 17, 2022)

Cornette is a big meme LOL


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 17, 2022)

No slander of the Corny One will happen in this thread.

That being said the Punk/Moxley match seems way more interesting that Babygurl/McIntyre.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Cornette is garbage, he's a carny stuck in the 80s and 90s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2022)

Legend said:


> Cornette is garbage, he's a carny stuck in the 80s and 90s.


Please tell me you do not side with people like Austin Aries.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2022)

I’d rather watch Ryback eating burger and other food challenges than listen to Cornette and his delusions


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Please tell me you do not side with people like Austin Aries.


Oh he's trash too, all of those Control your Narrative guys are weirdos.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Legend said:


> Oh he's trash too, all of those Control your Narrative guys are weirdos.


HHH better not bring them back


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

I see that the varsity blondes got absolutely squashed. That was a prediction I got right. Julia Hart was recruited to the house of black partially to save her from the varsity blondes. Tony saw her as the star of the group and didn’t want the dead weight to hold her down. I am not a big fan of the ass boys but I like the varsity blondes even less.

I think Tony got this one right.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> HHH better not bring them back


Braun was trash in ring, barely had any charisma, and was only good at wrecking shit which can get old after a while.
Austin Aries is a great wrestler but a headcase
EC3 is very good but believes his own hype a bit too much.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I see that the varsity blondes got absolutely squashed. That was a prediction I got right. Julia Hart was recruited to the house of black partially to save her from the varsity blondes. Tony saw her as the star of the group and didn’t want the dead weight to hold her down. I am not a big fan of the ass boys but I like the varsity blondes even less.
> 
> I think Tony got this one right.


Pillman Jr is a bit of a weirdo too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I’d rather watch Ryback eating burger and other food challenges than listen to Cornette and his delusions


Jake Steiner with these terrible takes. Tell me when Jake Cena comes back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Legend said:


> Braun was trash in ring, barely had any charisma, and was only good at wrecking shit which can get old after a while.
> Austin Aries is a great wrestler but a headcase
> EC3 is very good but believes his own hype a bit too much.


I like Eli Drake more than EC3.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I like Eli Drake more than EC3.


The only issue with Eli is that he is on the older side, but he keeps himself in good shape.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2022)

Legend said:


> Braun was trash in ring, barely had any charisma, and was only good at wrecking shit which can get old after a while.
> Austin Aries is a great wrestler but a headcase
> EC3 is very good but believes his own hype a bit too much.



Heel Roman was correct when he returned at summerslam 2 years ago attacking Braun while yelling "I made you,  you were nothing without me." because without that feud while Roman was at his most hated after beating Taker at Mania (also retiring him temporarily) nobody would have cared about Braun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Heel Roman was correct when he returned at summerslam 2 years ago attacking Braun while yelling "I made you,  you were nothing without me." because without that feud while Roman was at his most hated after beating Taker at Mania (also retiring him temporarily) nobody would have cared about Braun.


Pretty much he was one note, and i laughed when Brock shoot punched him in the face.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Roman and Kevin Owens made Braun imo.


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

He also got punked by lesnar when he threw his MITB suitcase up the entrance ramp


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2022)

I honestly forgot the twitch ban was a thing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

NXT UK will be Relaunched into NXT Europe after the upcoming Worlds Collide event and subsequent Hiatus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> I honestly forgot the twitch ban was a thing


Glad they all can do there thing now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Stay safe out there guys. Don’t get worked.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stay safe out there guys. Don’t get worked.


Yeah I call BS as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stay safe out there guys. Don’t get worked.


So I take it this is a probable reason why a main event for an upcoming PPV got placed on free TV next week?   Unless this is all one giant work to get MJF back into the frey because Triple Rapes is in TK's head rent free after gaining all the power from Vince leaving.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Stay safe out there guys. Don’t get worked.



They probably denied Punk his icecream bars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2022)

HBK was just promoted to vice president of talent development creative


corporate dx entrance when

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> HBK was just promoted to vice president of talent development creative
> 
> 
> corporate dx entrance when



That was the McMahon-Helmsley regime through and through xD


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

the nxt Europe news is interesting. Probably want to rehire a lot of talent that they released once it launches.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> HBK was just promoted to vice president of talent development creative
> 
> 
> corporate dx entrance when



Cant wait for evil corporate HBK bury Roman Reigns

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Punk is the one reason AJ Lee hasn’t returned for an appearance in WWE. Makes him a total heel in my book.

plus he basically hated wrestling fans for ten years.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2022)

Triple H being real 

but still don't like him employing talentless obese!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 18, 2022)

Damn sometimes i forget the nose can put on a damn good promo when he gets to the point

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> Damn sometimes i forget the nose can put on a damn good promo when he gets to the point



Triple H ALWAYS puts on an exceptional promo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah I call BS as well.


Here is the reason this is bs. Go back and watch Page/Punk. Punk had an embarrassing match. He was awful that match! Hangman did a fantastic job covering for him. He would not of done that if he hated Punk. Additionally, as big of an asshole as punk is… when someone covers for him to that extent… he would definitely appreciate it.

no way is this story real.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2022)

Big show should have been swinging


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Here is the reason this is bs. Go back and watch Page/Punk. Punk had an embarrassing match. He was awful that match! Hangman did a fantastic job covering for him. He would not of done that if he hated Punk. Additionally, as big of an asshole as punk is… when someone covers for him to that extent… he would definitely appreciate it.
> 
> no way is this story real.


Those fans just can not get a clue that he is being a heel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2022)

Ya think the reason they moved the aew world title match up to next week was because of the Moxley video?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

What video?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> What video?


The one with him kissing and choking that dude who jacked it while Mox choked him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

I don’t think AEW cares. They let moxley do all his mud show stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think AEW cares. They let moxley do all his mud show stuff.


But this might have actually gone a bit too far for their taste with there being video of it and him being their interim world champ.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2022)

Sami is going to be killed by Roman tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2022)

I do love the undercurrent of menace in a reigns segment like this past sami one. mofo smiling and being extra cool but you _*know*_ he's just waiting for a reason to lay hands


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2022)

Natties chest tho


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

I like Sami as the honorary Uce. That's been an enjoyable storyline.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2022)

Legend said:


> Natties chest tho


Tyson Kidd:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> Tyson Kidd:


Her sister is a PROBLEM

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2022)

Legend said:


> Her sister is a PROBLEM


She got insta?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> She got insta?



Onlyfans

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> She got insta?


YES YES JENNI DOES

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2022)

Baron's little wink after he pulled Sami from the ring to stop Sami winning


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 19, 2022)

Legend said:


> Natties chest tho


Speaking of chest.

 Guess who's coming back on Monday?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

Sheamus vs Gunther is a match I am interested in. For the IC title? That is huge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 19, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of chest.
> 
> Guess who's coming back on Monday?


Cool


----------



## teddy (Aug 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sheamus vs Gunther is a match I am interested in. For the IC title? That is huge.


It's the correct choice. they'll murder the fuck out of each other and i'm here for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 19, 2022)

It is crazy to me how much Romans character has changed.

It is completely day and night from when he first arrived with the shield to now.

I feel like back then there was a level of insecurity to him, but he believes in himself now. Back then a lot of aspects of his character seemed force, but now its like he just knows hes that dude.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 19, 2022)

this whole segment was pure gold. sami zayn is massively underrated with how comedic he is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> It is crazy to me how much Romans character has changed.
> 
> It is completely day and night from when he first arrived with the shield to now.
> 
> I feel like back then there was a level of insecurity to him, but he believes in himself now. Back then a lot of aspects of his character seemed force, but now its like he just knows hes that dude.



I think telling Vince "turn me heel or I walk." during the pandemic and he was offscreen for his and his family's safety helped.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

The women’s tag tournament is really showcasing the lack of depth in the women’s division. Alexa and Asuka are the only stars in the tournament and they both could use character overhauls. HHH is trying to make new stars in the women’s division, but it remains to be seen whether that will be successful or not.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The women’s tag tournament is really showcasing the lack of depth in the women’s division. Alexa and Asuka are the only stars in the tournament and they both could use character overhauls. HHH is trying to make new stars in the women’s division, but it remains to be seen whether that will be successful or not.


Alexa should have a Reigns level push imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Alexa should have a Reigns level push imo


The other girls are making the case for that tbh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The other girls are making the case for that tbh



very good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The women’s tag tournament is really showcasing the lack of depth in the women’s division. Alexa and Asuka are the only stars in the tournament and they both could use character overhauls. HHH is trying to make new stars in the women’s division, but it remains to be seen whether that will be successful or not.


Raquel looked impressive in that gauntlet match......she just needs a personality.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

Miro's gimmick does not make any sense and his promos are incoherent. But he is destroying people and looking good while doing it... so, it might work? He might be able to get the redeemer character over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Miro's gimmick does not make any sense and his promos are incoherent. But he is destroying people and looking good while doing it... so, it might work? He might be able to get the redeemer character over.


Maybe he is going for the Macho Man incoherent promo work. Or Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

Maybe shrug


----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2022)

At least the prospect and potential of wwe's women division is exciting to think of. feel like once the pieces fall in place and they have all the horsewomen interacting with the new blood they'll be straight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)

Easy money for him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2022)

Triple H/HBK in 1997: We're DX, you make the rules, we'll break them

Triple H/HBK 2022: We make the rules!

Also today is 1 year since CM Punk AEW debut, the year really has gone quick

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

Roman is actually evil here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Roman is actually evil here



GOD mode here is 

Gaslighting
On a
Different level

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)

Biscoff said WWE return unlikely.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

Bischoff is a Vince guy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


>


Triple H is best for business


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

I will say, I hope the AEW story is true. Because that would mean there will continue to be interesting developments in the future.

The most interesting stories in wrestling continue to take place outside of the ring.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2022)

One thing I want to know is why is AEW doing Goldust versus Cesaro? I think basically everyone can agree that we don't need to see Goldust anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2022)

After what Punk did on the Mic Wednesday, I do not ever want to hear anybody bring up what Rock did to Billy Gunn. Dear God that was brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2022)

I like those promos. And they get good reactions from the crowd. But it probably isn’t a good idea to constantly bury people on your roster so that you can remind the audience that people on the other show are better lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 21, 2022)

Everytime mox does something stupid i think about how renee probably has him throw him in a tub of chemicals when he gets home

she deserves better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2022)

the two rumors I am hearing right now:

jeff Jarrett has been released
Emma is returning to wwe


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2022)

Sami does the Superman punch now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2022)

That was fast.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)

Lmao Road Dogg is back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao Road Dogg is back.


That was expected.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

HHH hiring road dogg is a mistake. Proves this is still the old boys club. Friends have jobs for life.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2022)

The GOAT is here.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)

lmao a guy road digg did a podcast with is also coming back.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

Road Dogg has literally been mocked and ridiculed for begging AEW for a job. Why does HHH think he is a guy they need to bring back? Stephanie should have put her foot down.

I am at that point. I want Stephanie or Nick Khan to protect us from bad HHH decisions.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)

Lol DX takeover.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2022)

William Regal would definelty be brought back if he wasn't in AEW. He's good friends with HHH too.


----------



## teddy (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh yeah I imagine he already put in the call for him to see where his head is at with aew. thing is without regal what is the bcc?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 22, 2022)

Kevin Nash returns and becomes trainer too?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

The Miz punching and kicking Lashley is not believable. Sorry, it isn’t.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2022)

The JIzz being a 2 time world champion is BS by itself.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2022)

Gargano


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

I am concerned with what HHH is doing.

Road Dogg was rehired. NXT UK people are taking over NXT 2.0. The fired people are getting pushed over the non-fired people.

I do have to question what exactly the master plan is here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2022)

teddy said:


> Oh yeah I imagine he already put in the call for him to see where his head is at with aew. thing is without regal what is the bcc?


What has it been with him lately?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

Beth Phoenix will get beaten up this match imo


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)

Lol the crowd is turnt


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am concerned with what HHH is doing.
> 
> Road Dogg was rehired. NXT UK people are taking over NXT 2.0. The fired people are getting pushed over the non-fired people.
> 
> I do have to question what exactly the master plan is here.


2.0 is trash beyond Melo anyways


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2022)

A lot more time for the main event too. Not sure if that’s a hhh specific change but I remember they were like 20 mins thr last time I watched.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

Every match has been way longer; which is mostly a positive. Bayley should have squashed Aliyah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

Rhea is definitely the leader of judgment day.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Beth Phoenix will get beaten up this match imo


I didn't know Beth would be there tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

I think they are setting up Rhea and Finn vs Edge and Beth for Clash at the Castle.


----------



## Legend (Aug 22, 2022)

Rhea can step on me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2022)

Rhea has gotten physical with edge, Ziggler, Rey Mysterio, and Dominik.


----------



## teddy (Aug 23, 2022)

When's the last time they opened the show going straight into gorilla? there's little shit the nose is adding back that I've missed for so long


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 23, 2022)

This thread seems more in line with the WWE camp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 23, 2022)

Legend said:


> Rhea can step on me



She can sit on my face too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> She can sit on my face too


Yep

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2022)

Watched both Dark episodes.  Takeaway was they are building up a feud between Shida and Sakura over an outside belt Shida won, and a probable Skye turn as she cost her team the match.  Bear Country are now Iron Savages and are heels while the Workhorsemen are working as faces.  Well hopefully it works out since I thought Bear Country was a formidable tag team for big men.  Also I thing JD Drake has been underutilized so hopefully this face run works out.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2022)

Sakura is no good. She is 45. And she very much looks her age. Ten years ago, maybe she was really good! But not now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sakura is no good. She is 45. And she very much looks her age. Ten years ago, maybe she was really good! But not now.



I doubt the belt Shida has on her right now will get defended on one of the big shows.  The ending for Monday's Dark episode ended in an odd fashion as Skye Blue was pinned, gets checked on by Shida, then is rushed to the back while Shida and Sakura are having a stare down over her belt, all while this was happening Maki Itoh is jumping around like a mad woman playing to crowd despite being the heel for that night.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

They are doing pretty good putting this together on such short notice.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 24, 2022)

So how do ya'll think tonight is going to go? no way they're taking the belt off punk but i don't really see mox eating a clean pin in cleveland


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> So how do ya'll think tonight is going to go? no way they're taking the belt off punk but i don't really see mox eating a clean pin in cleveland



Honestly thinking fuck finish with MJF coming back and being put in the main event at the PPV.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> So how do ya'll think tonight is going to go? no way they're taking the belt off punk but i don't really see mox eating a clean pin in cleveland


It will be a clean win for Punk. Or......sigh......a betrayal from one of the BPC members costing Mox. Seems to be at least one betrayal happening every week now....


PlacidSanity said:


> Honestly thinking fuck finish with MJF coming back and being put in the main event at the PPV.


That would not make any sense, even for Toney.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Is this another sandbagging issue, guys? This was Indi’s fault, right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Is this another sandbagging issue, guys? This was Indi’s fault, right?


Timing was off. She bent her legs to take the suplex.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

I want Punk to win tonight. And I want the mask to gradually fall; either tonight or soon. Hangman and MJF were right. Punk was the villain all along.

MJF returns to save AEW from Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Time to put the women’s title on Hayter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Time to put the women’s title on Hayter


She looks like jolyne kujo


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 24, 2022)

Well.

Didn't see THAT  coming.

Moxley squashing Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Moxley retains. I think AEW might be trying to do something clever here. No rush to judgment from me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Moxley retains. I think AEW might be trying to do something clever here. No rush to judgment from me.


On HHH's moves you are quick to judge, but not this huh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

I know they have had a little back and forth twitter feud and we are supposed to weigh in on the topic. Fine, I will take the bait. Even though he isn't perfect. I can acknowledge that Osprey is better than Omega at all facets of professional wrestling.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I know they have had a little back and forth twitter feud and we are supposed to weigh in on the topic. Fine, I will take the bait. Even though he isn't perfect. I can acknowledge that Osprey is better than Omega at all facets of professional wrestling.


Aren't they equally as banged up though?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Compilation with Kick- Ass theme. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't they equally as banged up though?


Probably.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Maybe they have a great payoff planned. But if you had told me at the beginning of the week that the light's out match between Stratton and Choo would be better than Moxley vs Punk... there is no way in hell I would have believed you!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Maybe they have a great payoff planned. But if you had told me at the beginning of the week that the light's out match between Stratton and Choo would be better than Moxley vs Punk... there is no way in hell I would have believed you!


Only thing to do is see. That should not have been the payoff for last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Imagine flying into town or paying extra to sit in the front row because you think you are about to watch a classic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2022)

Jade should be in that Women's Championship match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 24, 2022)

Punk owe mox money or something? looking like he got the short end of the stick

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Legend said:


> Jade should be in that Women's Championship match


I would be happy with unifying those belts tbh


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Agreed. Thunder should have vacated. AEW shouldn't keep doing the cute interim thing. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 24, 2022)

Bro yes! Moxley won!!! Fuck yesh


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 24, 2022)

Good god man

Punk haters are so damn annoying.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Agreed. Thunder should have vacated. AEW shouldn't keep doing the cute interim thing. Smh.


TK really out here disrespecting the @Legend  Of vacant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

The story here needs to be exactly what I laid out earlier.

Punk is an absolute fraud. He has been lying about who he is and about his goals this entire time. Hangman and MJF tried to warn us. But we wouldn't listen. Because we are dumb fans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> The story here needs to be exactly what I laid out earlier.
> 
> Punk is an absolute fraud. He has been lying about who he is and about his goals this entire time. Hangman and MJF tried to warn us. But we wouldn't listen. Because we are dumb fans.



No


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I would be happy with unifying those belts tbh


I wouldnt mind her double champ either.


Mickey Mouse said:


> TK really out here disrespecting the @Legend  Of vacant.





Rukia said:


> The story here needs to be exactly what I laid out earlier.
> 
> Punk is an absolute fraud. He has been lying about who he is and about his goals this entire time. Hangman and MJF tried to warn us. But we wouldn't listen. Because we are dumb fans.


I want douchebag asshole heel Punk, or RL Punk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 24, 2022)

This might be leading to a Punk heel turn.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Asshole Punk is where the money is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2022)

They say the best characters are just a extension of their real selves


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 24, 2022)

I just hope the 2nd half viewership did not take a hit because of that Swerve.......Strickland.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

You are only as good as your foil though. Asshole Christian has been fantastic. But he is stuck with blandest guy on the roster as his foil. So, the story isn't as good as it should be.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 24, 2022)

I think it is too yeah.

Much respect to him for not taking the title. Punk has literally defied the speculation that he would be forced fed down everyone's throat. Moxley being undisputed is whats best for business.


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2022)

The big question is who does Mox face at All Out?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2022)

Eddie Kingston? He won't challenge his best friend huh? Time to prove everyone wrong.

Just an idea. Not what I would go with.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2022)

FInished watching the show, mixed feellings on the squash that happen to Punk.  Also found it interesting how the crowd was mixed with Punk but totally behind Mox.   Really enjoyed the main event.  So Rosa is out for the PPV and it's a four way for the interm title....... guessing Storm is going to take it while poor Shida or Hayder will be eating that pin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

Keep an eye on this. There is a rumor these guys are suspended for fighting backstage.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Keep an eye on this. There is a rumor these guys are suspended for fighting backstage.


Mildly interesting.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2022)

Thats tampering, if found true it could lead to litigation


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

I have a hard time believing that story. Because I think WWE is in a great place right now. I don’t really view anyone in AEW as essential to them.

I definitely don’t think they would do something illegal to talk to a washed up guy like Jericho.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)

Maybe trying to get guys back like Keith Lee.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

Keith Lee? Have you seen him lately? He has let himself go since he left wwe. Also, I have seen a lot of reports that his attitude stinks.

Don’t bring him back. Definitely don’t tamper with his contract lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Aug 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Keith Lee? Have you seen him lately? He has let himself go since he left wwe. Also, I have seen a lot of reports that his attitude stinks.
> 
> Don’t bring him back. Definitely don’t tamper with his contract lol.


The attitude reports were directly from Vince when Keith didnt like his BS Bearcat gimmick.


----------



## teddy (Aug 25, 2022)

So is starks primed for a push after this feud with hobbs? it'd be nice to not hear he's still in a program with qt and his ilk



Rukia said:


> Agreed. Thunder should have vacated. AEW shouldn't keep doing the cute interim thing. Smh.


they're trying to do the mma thing without realizing even mma fans aren't crazy about interim champs


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

It seems like the rumors coming out AEW last night have been confirmed by Fightful and by Dave.

kingston was suspended for an altercation with Guevara. Guevara may or may not have called him fat.

Thunder Rosa is not well liked in the back. And both Hayter and Baker are enemies of hers. She may have hid in the bathroom from Hayter after breaking her nose in a recent match.

I would fire Thunder if I were running things. She has a bad attitude. Her matches with Ivelisse, with Shafir; her issues with Baker and Hayter. She needs to go.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

Lol. She definitely thinks she is bigger than she is.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

Also, just a reminder about how little AEW care about their women’s division.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 25, 2022)

Rukia said:


> It seems like the rumors coming out AEW last night have been confirmed by Fightful and by Dave.
> 
> kingston was suspended for an altercation with Guevara. Guevara may or may not have called him fat.
> 
> ...



So I take it the Rosa "injury" is just her taking time off til the heat on her dies down.  But this means AEW is probably hot shotting it's women's title to Storm then who technically just got there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Aug 25, 2022)

day and fucking night man!

The second video gave me goosebumps when i was watching it on the stream.

"there's no one left

wise man. there is no one. LEFT."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2022)

You have to acknowledge Roman. Or why are you even watching wrestling at this point?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2022)

that’s my brother right there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2022)

Jon Moxley sucks as much as Old Man Punk

MJF should have made a special interference and cashed in or something

I loved AEW especially when they were just a new company. It’s a breathe of fresh air not seeing the usual faces from WWE (except Fat2J) and most of their talent are completely new to me

Fuck Jon and Punk!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

Did you see the news today that AEW is being asked to tone down the language?


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2022)

Probably too much use of "shit"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the news today that AEW is being asked to tone down the language?



So Time Warmer is ok with the gore but the potty mouth is a bridge to far for them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 26, 2022)

Disco Inferno got buried again, always a good start to the day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

It is 2022 and there are people that know about disco and talk about disco.

Atm, no one will know or talk about Kingston in 2040.

advantage: disco

my two cents.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the news today that AEW is being asked to tone down the language?



lol WWE doesn’t want a dominoes incident.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

Eddie Kingston is like a shitty version of Kevin Owens and fortunately for him.. he has less promo restrictions.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Aug 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Also, just a reminder about how little AEW care about their women’s division.


It's one of their most glaring weaknesses and i don't think tony ever cared. if a negative word gets around about kenny, punk, the bucks here he goes chiming in with some random numbers and facts like a stan. 

becky lynch, one of the pillars in the division of your rival company, says your division sucks...and all you hear are crickets?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 26, 2022)

teddy said:


> It's one of their most glaring weaknesses and i don't think tony ever cared. if a negative word gets around about kenny, punk, the bucks here he goes chiming in with some random numbers and facts like a stan.
> 
> becky lynch, one of the pillars in the division of your rival company, says your division sucks...and all you hear are crickets?


Women will never be pushed in aew as long as it is with turner

theres a VERY high level turner exec who doesnt want women wrestling on tv, that why they only get 15 a show


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

I have said this before. AEW would have to risk everything to build up their women’s division. They have conditioned their fans to not like it. “You want to watch women’s wrestling? Go watch WWE.” That’s their mindset, they couldn’t be more clear.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

I think Meltzer gave this match five stars. Fuck that guy. He doesn’t know what the fuck he is talking about.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 26, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I loved AEW especially when they were just a new company. It’s a breathe of fresh air not seeing the usual faces from WWE (except Fat2J) and most of their talent are completely new to me


And then


Rukia said:


> I think Meltzer gave this match five stars. Fuck that guy. He doesn’t know what the fuck he is talking about.


Does not know what he is talking about anymore.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

Velveteen Dream is back on Instagram.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think Meltzer gave this match five stars. Fuck that guy. He doesn’t know what the fuck he is talking about.


The longer they kept focus on pac the more i thought the empire would've just moved already

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think Meltzer gave this match five stars. Fuck that guy. He doesn’t know what the fuck he is talking about.



PAC probably having flash forwards of having CTEs and wheelchairs


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

The Bloodline!


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2022)

Hit Row is going to drop into the one tv show a month category pretty soon. HHH has them to be a part of the tag division. But they will be lower midcard team eating a lot of L’s imo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2022)

Sami Zayn looks so stupid lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hit Row is going to drop into the one tv show a month category pretty soon. HHH has them to be a part of the tag division. But they will be lower midcard team eating a lot of L’s imo.



Even so, There arent many tag teams WWE needs depth even in the Attitude Era/Ruthless Aggression Era there was a wide net of tag teams. Now its just Kofi/Woods, WarMachine, Usos, Street Profits, and Alpha Academy.


Jake CENA said:


> Sami Zayn looks so stupid lol


Yeah he's def turning on the bloodline soon, maybe teaming with Owens for the tag belts.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2022)

Tag team wrestlers won’t be weekly characters unless they are in the title picture. That is the only way this works. And HHH will need to do the same in the women’s division if he wants to keep those belts around.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Tag team wrestlers won’t be weekly characters unless they are in the title picture. That is the only way this works. And HHH will need to do the same in the women’s division if he wants to keep those belts around.



jey and jimmy betrayal would be better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Aug 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Did you see the news today that AEW is being asked to tone down the language?



Of course. Looks like they have to get creative with their promos and such.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 27, 2022)

Good you can tell someone like jungle boy was quickly going to get obnoxious and carried away with it. someone had to tell them they ain't the boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 28, 2022)

These Sami and Roman segments are fucking classics lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 28, 2022)

Jey supposed to hate the man and he's cracking


----------



## teddy (Aug 28, 2022)

damn that's another shirt you can print


----------



## Rukia (Aug 29, 2022)

Velveteen Dream!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2022)

Dumbass Dream lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 29, 2022)

That riddle/rollins segment


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 30, 2022)

All three members of the shield are putting in amazing work in this industry. 

You can legit say they have been the faces of American wrestling for the past 5 years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2022)

I guess they went with a surprise in the women’s tag tournament. But it didn’t land well.


----------



## Legend (Aug 30, 2022)

Rollins went off

But damn Aliyah isnt good at all.


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2022)

Sami with the Bloodline is pure gold.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2022)

That’s the champ you guys wanted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That’s the champ you guys wanted.


Let's be honest.....people just wanted Raquel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2022)

HHH booked against HHH yesterday. He has had Aliyah in nxt for over 5 years and he never booked her to win a match. So, I am not sure what happened last night.

He just likes Raquel that much? Well, she isn’t over with the fans at all right now. Good luck with that, Hunter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That’s the champ you guys wanted.



why is she throwing the referee x gesture? is someone injured??


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2022)

Bayley's faction could actually make those belts mean something if HHH isn't going to get rid of them.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2022)

The nose is giving back first names. it's entertaining to see and hear what vince-ism is getting put to pasture week-by-week


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2022)

Rukia said:


> HHH booked against HHH yesterday. He has had Aliyah in nxt for over 5 years and he never booked her to win a match. So, I am not sure what happened last night.
> 
> He just likes Raquel that much? Well, she isn’t over with the fans at all right now. Good luck with that, Hunter.


Hopefully this is just setting up for Naomi and Sasha to get the titles back quickly so they can split Raquel from Allyah.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hopefully this is just setting up for Naomi and Sasha to get the titles back quickly so they can split Raquel from Allyah.



fuck those two

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Let's be honest.....people just wanted Raquel.


I didnt want either lol, where was Raquel on Jan 6th?

 I wanted Io and Dakota

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Aug 31, 2022)

Broken Dreams

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2022)

You peep that brody shirt he wearing? i want say roman retains for cody to take it later, but we're in that phase where if there's any sign of roman/rock being a thing at wrestlemania i can see drew taking it

either way it's exciting to wonder what direction the company will go in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2022)

Drew has come a long way since 3MB lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2022)

Honestly. he looks like a goober without the beard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2022)

I remember 3MB getting murdered by Brock. Drew looked like a diva that time with those skinny ass arms and legs rofl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

So Mox in the lion's den tearing Punk a new one promo wise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

Hmm, so Hager comes out to Judas.   Welp, more money on Fozzy's pockets.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

Well cracks in the JAS with Garcia taking the chair away from Jericho.  Also decent match from Hager thanks to Danielson.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

So the former BIg Cass comes out, beats up the jobber heels in which two of the went face on a recent Dark, the goes heel by taking Stokley's card.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2022)

Big Cass can't even wrestle why is he back in the ring??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 31, 2022)

FUCK

Straight Stone Cold vibes man. Moxley always make me feel pumped in these types of promos lol

Punk mah boi, but Moxley killed him here lol

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> FUCK
> 
> Straight Stone Cold vibes man. Moxley always make me feel pumped in these types of promos lol
> 
> Punk mah boi, but Moxley killed him here lol



it’s pretty impressive that Mox was able to pull that promo without losing any blood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2022)

teddy said:


> You peep that brody shirt he wearing? i want say roman retains for cody to take it later, but we're in that phase where if there's any sign of roman/rock being a thing at wrestlemania i can see drew taking it
> 
> either way it's exciting to wonder what direction the company will go in



Agree. That’s how I felt too when they had Roman stand over Drew. Drew is next up.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

Oh shit yeah and i forgot the draft is happening soon too. i can see hhh trying to work out a way to have a top champ on both shows again


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

teddy said:


> Oh shit yeah and i forgot the draft is happening soon too. i can see hhh trying to work out a way to have a top champ on both shows again


That rumor of it happening soon got debunked

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

this...needs to be a series


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

Random Thought: Test's Attitude Era Theme was underrated as hell, its a bop.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

Imma check it just cause you said something

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

My Theme Takes

Test's Theme
Gangrel's Theme
Tazz's Theme
HHH's My Time
Benoit's Ruthless Aggression Theme
Both of Eddie's Themes
Burn in my Light > Voices
Misera Cantera > This Fire Burns >Cult of Personality

All are fire tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2022)

Burn in My Light
Line in the Sand
Stardust’s theme
Latest Roman Reigns theme
Sheamus original theme
Shinsuke Nakamura theme
Glorious theme
Triple H theme

these are my picks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Burn in My Light
> Line in the Sand
> Stardust’s theme
> Latest Roman Reigns theme
> ...


Which HHH theme tho?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2022)

Legend said:


> Which HHH theme tho?



time to play the game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2022)

Dumbrose still wrestling?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2022)

LMAOOOOOOO Bro got roasted


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2022)

I think Seth legit got scared

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2022)

Is HHH sabotaging wwe? It is time to ask that question.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2022)

Yeah I’d pass on Braun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 1, 2022)

Nah, it's just the honeymoon sign everyone back period. Nose will figure Braun sucks once he has him back. Also, WWE has three major brands. They can afford a fat useless contract or three.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

He was okay when he was just a raging monster with no mic time. Then they gave him the Tag Title with that dumbass kid and tried to give him a personality and a push.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

The height of the roman feud when the crowd actually went ape for him wrecking shit is when he should've had a singles title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU>>> that Choo Choo McGoo nonsense he was doing around the ring


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

teddy said:


> I'M NOT FINISHED WITH YOU>>> that Choo Choo McGoo nonsense he was doing around the ring


I completely agree


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

Kyle O'Reilly contract with AEW expired

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Bobby Fish's* contract with AEW expired.


Fixed for accuracy.

Kyle has like a 4-5 year contract with AEW.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

I went checked out tests theme and it hit me like a ton of bricks. dude used to be my main in hctp  


and yeah this shit slaps  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Kyle O'Reilly contract with AEW expired


you mean fish? I thought KOR still had a few years

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

Yeah figured as much. he might go back to nxt to be a trainer


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

teddy said:


> I went checked out tests theme and it hit me like a ton of bricks. dude used to be my main in hctp
> 
> 
> and yeah this shit slaps


Brooo I told you 

Even tho they slowed it down to make The Shield's/Roman's Theme the OG Slaps too

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

Another thing I think all wrestling fans can agree on is that Moving Match Graphics are the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

Legend said:


> Random Thought: Test's Attitude Era Theme was underrated as hell, its a bop.





Legend said:


> My Theme Takes
> 
> Test's Theme
> Gangrel's Theme
> ...





Jake CENA said:


> Burn in My Light
> Line in the Sand
> Stardust’s theme
> Latest Roman Reigns theme
> ...


Test
Gangrel
APA
Undertaker right hefore his ministry theme(basically the same without the words)
Big Show
Big Boss Man
Tazz


The Juice Man said:


> Fixed for accuracy.
> 
> Kyle has like a 4-5 year contract with AEW.





teddy said:


> you mean fish? I thought KOR still had a few years


........why did Kyle get stuck in my head for.....


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 1, 2022)

My all time favorite themes
Rock's 1999 theme
Voodoo Child
Line in the Sand
Edge's theme
Cult of Personality
Cryme Tyme theme
PTP theme

and a very underrated theme song

Billy Kidman's WWE theme


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

For me top themes are

metalingus - edge
broken out in love - wyatt
this is a test - test
the game - hhh
slow chemical - kane
head of the table - roman
at last - christian
burn in my light - orton


----------



## Raiden (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

And how can I forget 


Broken dreams-Drew MacIntyre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2022)

Good ratings for Dyamite this week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Good ratings for Dyamite this week.


I am going to say because of all the drama got people curious. All these things better have a payoff or I will drop it by the end of the year if not sooner.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

he's right but if tony actually said that all i got to say is damn why your boss bury you like that rosa?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2022)

Can you imagine the backlash if a Vince McMahon had said something like that? Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

Especially at the height of the roster cuts


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2022)

Not something you say out loud.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 1, 2022)

All out is a fucking amazing card

too bad its gonna be 8 hours long


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 1, 2022)

Vince is having a heart attack somewhere.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Vince is having a heart attack somewhere.


Good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2022)

If the person in charge of aew twitter doesn't respond with "sports entertainment" i'll be disappointed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 1, 2022)

Punk and Ambrose need to tone down a bit with the drama if they can't even match that energy while in the ring

It's too embarrassing to watch both of them botch moves and then compensate it by having a blood match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Punk and Ambrose need to tone down a bit with the drama if they can't even match that energy while in the ring
> 
> It's too embarrassing to watch both of them botch moves and then compensate it by having a blood match


Mox will probs be Wrestler of the Year tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2022)

Legend said:


> Mox will probs be Wrestler of the Year tho



how in the actual fuck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> how in the actual fuck?


He's been a workhorse in AEW, NJPW and GCW.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2022)

Legend said:


> He's been a workhorse in AEW, NJPW and GCW.



I disagree. Will Ospreay should be WoY. 

He has transcended from the corny ass Zack Sabre Jr level to 2nd best in the world


----------



## Legend (Sep 2, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I disagree. Will Ospreay should be WoY.
> 
> He has transcended from the corny ass Zack Sabre Jr level to 2nd best in the world


He hasnt done anything of note this year 2nd in the G1, lost the Rev Pro Belt. Yeah he won the US Heavyweight belt but thats not hard.

2nd Place imo, would be Speedball Mike Bailey, he's been putting on bangers all year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2022)

Legend said:


> He hasnt done anything of note this year 2nd in the G1, lost the Rev Pro Belt. Yeah he won the US Heavyweight belt but thats not hard.
> 
> 2nd Place imo, would be Speedball Mike Bailey, he's been putting on bangers all year.


I dont know Mike Bailey lol


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 2, 2022)

I legit dont know who is winning at all out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2022)

There's a lot of mystery this weekend  and i'm here for it lol


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 2, 2022)

Okay.

Karrion Kross.

Take 2.


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2022)

Have you taken a few minutes of your day to acknowledge your tribal chief?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 2, 2022)

2 YEARS OF THE GOAT


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2022)

1 more won't hurt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I legit dont know who is winning at all out.



its obvious they will let Mox retain lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 2, 2022)

IDK. Punk put MJF over twice in Chicago.

I say Punk goes over Moxley and MJF comes back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 2, 2022)

Who won??

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

damn Kyle O'Reilly is going to be out for a long time after neck surgery.  Pretty much means Adam Cole is going to be on his own with Bobby Fish essentially having his contract left to run out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> its obvious they will let Mox retain lol


That would be something.....


The Juice Man said:


> IDK. Punk put MJF over twice in Chicago.
> 
> I say Punk goes over Moxley and MJF comes back.


If MJF does not come back let the speculations finally gain merit.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Please...don't bring back elaborate stage setups...don't give me hope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Predictions for today:
*reigns*/mcintyre
*liv*/shayna 
team bianca/*dmg ctrl*
riddle/*rollins
gunther*/sheamus
edge & mysterio/*judgement day*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> Predictions for today:
> *reigns*/mcintyre
> *liv*/shayna
> team bianca/*dmg ctrl*
> ...


All those teams desperately need a win. I wonder how Liv beats Shayna though. Thus would be a good signature win for Gunther and I am all for that. Rollins needs a W bad. And yeah Drew could have been the one to end it, but they not pulling that trigger. But does this mean Drew chases for the next ppv as well? And both Drew and Sheamus losing......I can not see that happening.


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

I really don't know lol.


 ok they starting with the women first


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

What the fuck is this backstop and acknowledgement of history? I didn't know that about asuka/io lol


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

How does FTR feel about this?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Everyone loves Shemus right now xD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Hate I am going to miss an hour and a half. And also not see ending


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

These two are going to cave in each other's chest, this is the classic brawl match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> These two are going to cave in each other's chest, this is the classic brawl match.


Ugh I wanted to see Shemus vs Gunther.


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

BIG. MEATY. MEN. SLAPPING. MMMMMEEEEAAAAT

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Fucking biblical


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

This was a WWE match of the year contender.  Both men played to their strengths and the crowd was easily into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Dominic betrayal tonight?


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

If i was rey i'd leave dom home. he's clearly compromised


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Where's Edge and why is Sexton Hardcastle here in a mask?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Dom couldn't be assed to wear red. rey please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Wait I think I just saw my niece in the crowd.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Dominic betrayal tonight?


Has to be. Not on Monday. 


teddy said:


> If i was rey i'd leave dom home. he's clearly compromised


Blinded to much by being a father.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

That fake lock up lead into the right haymaker was clean by priest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

Priest is killing me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> BIG. MEATY. MEN. SLAPPING. MMMMMEEEEAAAAT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> Priest is killing me


How long has it been since there was a railing nut shot?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Rey just got tired of that shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Eddie cheering his son from heaven right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2022)

Lmfao yall hear the crowd reaction for liv


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

So Clash at the castle is sold out
The stadium for football has a capacity of 74500
For events like boxing closer to 80,000
WWE announcement 62296

Me: Something's not quite right here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So Clash at the castle is sold out
> The stadium for football has a capacity of 74500
> For events like boxing closer to 80,000
> WWE announcement 62296
> ...


Business as usual then.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Holy fuck they're selling NFTs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2022)

Did Riddle use God's Last Gift?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

I loved this match.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

My god that match fucked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok so what's going to happen?

Roman retain
Drew win
Shenanigans where the belts are split to make the networks happy?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Ok so what's going to happen?
> 
> Roman retain
> Drew win
> Shenanigans where the belts are split to make the networks happy?


The last one would have to be like they pin each other.


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

i teared up a lil tbh


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

We have Kross at ringside and Austin Theory at back too either could mess things up


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

teddy said:


> i teared up a lil tbh



They should make Shemus group faces but change only Butch's name back to Pete Dunne

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Broken Dreams!


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

No Usos
No Sami
No Wise Man
Roman also not getting nuclear heat either for some reason where I thought he would get it.


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

This crowd is NUCLEAR for drew


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Ok, this might be a case where even if Roman is booked to win they might have to change it for safety of everyone in the stadium.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Roman knowing how to play with this crowd too is just top class.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Alexa Bliss just said "Peace out" and closed her twitter account.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

Fury just killed Theory


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

wait there are two refs in the area now!


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 3, 2022)

The camera zoomed in on a guy with the shirt "Better dad then Benoit!"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Alexa Bliss just said "Peace out" and closed her twitter account.


She had it set to private before today.

did I miss anything good? (I took advantage of the $3 movie tickets today.) Show worth watching?


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2022)

gunther/sheamus fucked and is my personal motn
riddle/rollins was a very close second

overall fun show


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

Glad Roman retained. I am not a big Drew McIntyre fan. He is a pretty bland dude.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

I think they want the bloodline to come crashing down on one night. Tonight they decided to expand the bloodline. The tag titles were not even on the line. So, tonight was not the night. It is that simple.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2022)

Looks like Rock/Roman is not happening so I'm sticking with Cody to be the one to dethrone the GOAT.

Also....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Looks like Rock/Roman is not happening so I'm sticking with Cody to be the one to dethrone the GOAT.
> 
> Also....


Incredibly low bar he set for himself there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

He had a shirt made to get him on tv. And it worked.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

I HOPE THAT IDIOT DREW MCINTYRE FINALLY UNDERSTANDS THAT HE IS A MIDCARDER!

Good job HHH!!!


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2022)

Speaking of shirts to get you on TV.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

What kind of wrestling fan buys a shirt like that?


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 3, 2022)

Guys.

Our Tribal Chief won.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> What kind of wrestling fan buys a shirt like that?


The lind who dont take themselves super seriousy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 3, 2022)

Did Bayley get a boob job?

Not that I'm complaining.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

Is Michael Cole that good of an actor? I don’t think so. I think he is disgusted that Bayley is back lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 3, 2022)

Roman is a pussy. He can’t beat Drew without relying on another Dwayne clone


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2022)

Acknowledge him Jake!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Acknowledge him Jake!


No! Fuck Roman

Reactions: Funny 2 | Old 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2022)

That reminds me. 

Reigns is 2-0 against John Cena



Roman Reigns GOAT confirmed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Come on. You guys at least pop for the theme/entrance, right?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 4, 2022)

I listen to his entrancw on the climax of my cardio session

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

I think it is brilliant to have this show today. It will probably be an afterthought to All Out. It will definitely be. But anyone that watches this show and then watches All Out will definitely be complaining that the All Out PPV was too long. I can see that sentiment coming from a mile away. And WWE is playing their role in generating that.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 4, 2022)

I'm really glad the bloodline has grown. One of the best factions in WWE in a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

I have to admit that HHH does seem to have some unique ideas. Maybe risky ideas, but they are interesting.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 4, 2022)

Usos are gonna drop their tag titles before Reigns does. Thats why the Drew rumors of him winning didnt make sense to me.

As a faction it would make no sense to have Reigns running the Bloodline when he lost his championship. He would look like a jabroni.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I have to admit that HHH does seem to have some unique ideas. Maybe risky ideas, but they are interesting.


Nose was the one that came up with the Elimination Chamber since Vince would always be against doing War Games at Survivor Series.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2022)

He was trying to film people pee smh.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

WWE's Joey Ryan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 4, 2022)

So VD was a Peter Gazer? 

Never cared for him as a worker.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Ricochet vs Carmelo


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2022)

over the weekend I think in WWE all British and Irish wrestlers ended up losing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> over the weekend I think in WWE all British and Irish wrestlers ended up losing.


*looks in Gunther*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Pretty Deadly won.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Pretty Deadly won.



Yeah for some reason I thought they were Aussies


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

If every raw or Smackdown were filmed in the uk, then I would say that wwe made some mistakes. Since they aren’t. I agree with all of the booking decisions. The better guy won.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

I will admit. If I am AEW, I am counter booking wwe tonight. Mostly babyfaces would win. And I wouldn’t have a lot of interference in the matchups.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2022)

Cody having super cena recovery levels?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Sloppy shop


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I will admit. If I am AEW, I am counter booking wwe tonight. Mostly babyfaces would win. And I wouldn’t have a lot of interference in the matchups.


.......don't the baby faces always win? And no interference? We will see, but not likely.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Poor Cesaro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Poor Cesaro


Nope, he is now at home.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Jade is not getting better


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2022)

Ffs Sami, protect someone in the ring for once


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

LET'S GO.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2022)

The devil is back


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

That is good that MJF is back. But he is back to win. Going to be a short reign for CM Punk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> LET'S GO.



no face paint  

but awesome comeback tho!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That is good that MJF is back. But he is back to win. Going to be a short reign for CM Punk.


........all that shit with Mox ended in like 3 weeks.......someone make sense of that whole thing.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........all that shit with Mox ended in like 3 weeks.......someone make sense of that whole thing.....



Bro we get it you dont like aew, just dont watch it


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> LET'S GO.



Hell yea brother!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bro we get it you dont like aew, just dont watch it


Shut the fuck up if you do not have an answer.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shut the fuck up if you do not have an answer.



Do you really need it pointed out to you that three week fiasco was to keep things somewhat unpredictable? Lol

You stay bitching in this thread about AEW why do you even watch it?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

The 3 minute squash was a Thank you to Molxey for holding things together for his work during Punk's injury. 

Also Punk BURIED the world during the media scrumb.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

Interesting

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Roman's the GOAT.

But Punk is the 
BEST
IN 
THE 
WORLD.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Do you really need it pointed out to you that three week fiasco was to keep things somewhat unpredictable? Lol
> 
> You stay bitching in this thread about AEW why do you even watch it?


You say unpredictable, I say bad booking. Made no sense in anyway. You say I hate AEW, but all I am talking about is this angle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2022)

I guess some idiots will get fired after this


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You say unpredictable, I say bad booking. Made no sense in anyway. You say I hate AEW, but all I am talking about is this angle.



Ok


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

The Punk stuff. It is a storyline and these guys are idiots because everyone will believe the company is in disarray and the evp’s are incompetent when they are not.

Or more likely. This is all real. And the proof that it is real will be when Omega, Page, and the Bucks never work with Punk. And Page should absolutely kick Punk’s ass in this scenario. Or at least try. He owes Punk a receipt now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Adam Page went into business for himself overfucking Colt Cabana and that's what caused the heat with Punk.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

So what? Punk is shining a spotlight on everything. None of us actually knew what that promo meant at the time lol.

Punk has hit Page way harder. Page should be pissed off and looking to fight. And I think the EVPs need to sit down with Tony Khan and have a chat.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Page should not start something he can't finish. 

Especially when trying to shoot on someone like Punk.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks like there was a fight that happened after the scrum. 

It maybe a work.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

If it is a work, it needs to be clear that it is a work. Khan doesn’t want the perception that his company is in chaos and no one respects him. There are tv executives, media, and talent involved. They can’t be confused about whether or not something like this is a work. That’s the type of stuff that could destroy AEW.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2022)

Who fucking cares? Punk should just Pepsi Plunge Hangman Page on the rafters down through a table or something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2022)

So...how was the show? i had to work last night


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2022)

if i'm kahn i'm calling my son and asking him why he's allowing himself to look like a gigantic pussy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)

And he’s 43 too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

I find myself wondering how valuable Cody was as a locker room leader. Never mind his value as a wrestler. But he was one of the guys that started this thing and he had the Rhodes name to add credibility.

I think it is probably overlooked how important he was there.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

Everyone owes Cody an apology.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

Jey needs to chill, and quit disrespecting the honorary Uce..


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

Sounding like a work lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sounding like a work lol


No, I want that to be real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)

Any chance the CM pink stuff is a work?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)

Yikes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Sounding like a work lol



Please be real lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

I hope Dominic is utilizing judgment day to learn from them or something and betrays them when they least expect it.

He wouldn't be face or heel anymore, more like a tweener. I don't want him to be a directionless dude who just follows the leadership of other wrestlers, he has to separate himself from that shit.

I also think bouncing from developmental to the main roster will do well for him to develop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Really HHH?

Stroman?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Really HHH?
> 
> Stroman?


L for HHH.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)

lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 5, 2022)

I was never wow'd by dude but developmental fucked him over right?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2022)

So Braun pretty much killed the raw tag team division from what I heard.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> So Braun pretty much killed the raw tag team division from what I heard.


HHH isn't that different from Vince after all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

KO's swanton bomb puts Jeff's to shame.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

Crowd totally dead for damage ctrl. I get that they are heels. But wow.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2022)

wrestlemania is gonna turn into a World Cup type of event:


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Al least we got confirmation that Rhea made Dominik a man after Clash at the Castle.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

Boring show tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 5, 2022)

Cornette has no love for Cabana, Hangman or the Elite so he's eating this up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2022)

I do think that the elite were leaking negative stories about Cody Rhodes too. And I think they contributed to running him off.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2022)

RVD be trolling

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2022)

What we need is Dominic Guerrero with Mamacita Rhea Rippley, and a remixed Lie, Cheat, Steal theme.

He has to tell Rey "I wish my real dad was still alive"

NUCLEAR HEAT.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

I agree. I seriously want him to be Dominik Guerrero in the match against Edge. He comes out as Dominik Mysterio and he tells the ring announcer to introduce him properly. And that would be his new name for now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

I mean Dom literally has Eddie's old mullet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2022)

I guess it all comes down to if the mysterio and guerrero families will be OK with it. 

If it was Vince in charge I don't see him asking. But Hunter I can see making sure all sides are cool with it if that is the plan.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)

Have you guys felt like RAWs programming has changed?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)

@Rukia does wwe feel different to you or same old same old?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

It is a little different. I don’t think the changes are night and day.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)

Got it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Have you guys felt like RAWs programming has changed?


Slow changes. Not night and day yet.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> What we need is Dominic Guerrero with Mamacita Rhea Rippley, and a remixed Lie, Cheat, Steal theme.
> 
> He has to tell Rey "I wish my real dad was still alive"
> 
> NUCLEAR HEAT.



imagine Rhea coming to the ring with Dominic and introducing him and says EXCUSE ME!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

How legit are the trios champions in AEW if Ace Steel basically beat all three of them in a shoot?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> How legit are the trios champions in AEW if Ace Steel basically beat all three of them in a shoot?


Let's just wait till we actually see what some people look like.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

I am actually growing suspicious with the lack of any discipline after almost 2 days. They hammered Eddie very quickly. If you say it was because it was Punk and the EVPs fine......but Ace would be the fall guy then for early discipline then.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

I think Meltzer and Alvarez pointed this out. And I agree with them. Khan took his time to figure out what to do with Jeff Hardy as well. We should hear something today or early tomorrow if there will be any punishments. Something before Dynamite starts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

Man, a pissed off CM Punk on an open mic never disappoints.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

..........another thing I now want to be true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

Rhea taking Dominik's virginity is quality writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Rhea taking Dominik's virginity is quality writing.


I was worried without Vince we would lose this kind of stuff. Fortunately, Paul Heyman is still around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

This will be a big part of the dark side of the ring episode someday. I recommend watching it if you are curious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

Now Punk may he fired. 

Meeting with TK today


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2022)

I don’t believe that Tony has the balls to do that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

Not even Vince had the balls to fire Punk. He's too valuable and talented, even if he's high maintenance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2022)

What in the fuck is happening in AEW?  I just saw the media scrum with Punk, the fuck happen?  Bucks, Hangman and Omega ran a train on the guy's sisters or something.    Fuck sakes, Khan needs to get his house in order before it burns all down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Bucks, Hangman and Omega ran a train on the guy's sisters or something.



Wait, what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

Lmao Hangman Page crying like a baby like Punk is stealing the company that both of them don't even own


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2022)

AEW looking more like a sports entertainment company by the day. doubly ironic when the most talked/lauded about thing wwe side right now is sheamus/gunther

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2022)

Holy shit, now I'm hearing of physical altercations between Punk, Omega, and the Bucks happen after Punk's scrum.......  Fuck sakes, lock them and Hangman in a room, throw a Bowie knife in the middle. at let em go at it to get it out of their systems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

1 year back.......1 fucking year back everything was roses. AEW was on a upward trajectory. These abused and neglected ex-WWE guys were going to show the WWE they made a mistake with them. They were going to shine!


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

wait a minute. Page started all of this why is Eric blaming Punk? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2022)

All eyes will be on Dynamite this Wednesday for better or worse.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2022)

This is kind of wild. All eyes are on AEW. They have a chance to troll everyone and make money with this. No one knows what to believe and it's great. Problem is, if this true and legit, they would piss away almost everything, but this is wrestling.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)

I saw someone who knows insiders post about it. It seems real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2022)

So going from these there are high chances that the company's world champion and parts if not all the trios champions are giong to be missing this week's Dynamite due to behavioral problems....... the fuck we ended up back in high school.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

..........what? I wonder why all of them got suspended.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ..........what? I wonder why all of them got suspended.



because they all started this fiasco based on shitty rumors and gossip. they all deserved to get fired

MJF gonna be a transitional champion once Punk gets fired and vacates the belt. then MJF doesn't have anyone to feud with and AEW files bankruptcy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

as much as I hate it, The Elite should change their name to The Gossip Boys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> because they all started this fiasco based on shitty rumors and gossip. they all deserved to get fired


Who specifically if not the ones directly involved?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Who specifically if not the ones directly involved?



the EVPs, Jim Cornette should get sued, Eric Bischoff? I don't fucking know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

Shut the fuck up Bischoff. If internet was more prevalent in the WcW days we would have gotten alot more tales then what is happening in AEW.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 6, 2022)

Yeah, Bischoff is the LAST person to be talking about dealing with a hostile locker room.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 6, 2022)

Bischoff should eat a dick


----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 6, 2022)

D lo Brown has had enough.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2022)

People would not still be saying this if whomever is in charge were not so dickless and would just hand out punishments for this incident already.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

I should had known the little jimmies in this thread would had believed this work


----------



## Veggie (Sep 7, 2022)

punk is worthless and brings nothing but drama. I can’t believe TK is jeopardizing his company over this washed up mid 40s glorified mid carder, that looks like a methhead. Fragile glass man. He needs to be fired.


Also absolutely losing respect for Cornette as he weekly sucks off punk. If it was anybody else he’d be burying them, but nah, it’s his darling punk.
I just don’t get the love he has for the short order cook. He’s everything he claims to hate, yet he has a cosntant roided out boner for the guy. Completely perplexing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

THE
BEST
EGOMANIAC
IN
THE
WORLD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

I could  very well be wrong, but I just see this being a work. Long term story telling since Punk has gotten to AEW, we can see traces of it.

There may be legitmiate rivalries, but I dont see it being over 20 percent legitimate lol. This is being done to increase ratings.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2022)

This is what happens when your boss is just a mark with money


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

Good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

Jungle Boy should be suspended for not doing anything!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Jungle Boy should be suspended for not doing anything!


He needs charisma first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2022)

Legend said:


> He needs charisma first


"But you're a pussy!"

- jungle boy probably

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Legend said:


> Good.


Finally! This is at least something. The harshest punishment is yet to be handed out though it seems.


Jake CENA said:


> Jungle Boy should be suspended for not doing anything!





Legend said:


> He needs charisma first





teddy said:


> "But you're a pussy!"
> 
> - jungle boy probably


I could actually see Jungle Boy was there, but no one noticed.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Jungle Boy should be suspended for not doing anything!



You wild LOL


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

I would like to see Punk get fired to prove it isn’t a work.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see Punk get fired to prove it isn’t a work.


Why the hell not? Though they came at him so I do not know how you could justify the firing. He would have to have a lengthy suspension at worst. 3 to 6 months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Also, the Bucks and Omega apparently confronted Punk. (Hangman is the one that should have confronted Punk.) but they should lose their EVP roles for this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Also, the Bucks and Omega apparently confronted Punk. (Hangman is the one that should have confronted Punk.) but they should lose their EVP roles for this.


To me Tony should do that only if he fires Punk.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

teddy said:


> "But you're a pussy!"
> 
> - jungle boy probably


He's good in ring, but needs charisma imo.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Finally! This is at least something. The harshest punishment is yet to be handed out though it seems.


Personally I want Punk and Ace Steel Gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

This was a very good article.

Punk started it with the Unwarranted Rant in the media scrum. Then went after Colt who couldn't respond, Hangman who already left the building, and called out Omega and the Bucks for heresay. Multiple Sources Confirmed it wasnt them thst started it or went to media.The rumor about Punk being the reason Colt isnt around was online when he debuted. TK should have given Danielson the push Punk got.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Legend said:


> Personally I want Punk and Ace Steel Gone.


Why? The Bucks and Omega came at them. Ace had his wife with him and is old school.


Legend said:


> This was a very good article.
> 
> Punk started it with the Unwarranted Rant in the media scrum. Then went after Colt who couldn't respond, Hangman who already left the building, and called out Omega and the Bucks for heresay. Multiple Sources Confirmed it wasnt them thst started it or went to media.The rumor about Punk being the reason Colt isnt around was online when he debuted. TK should have given Danielson the push Punk got.


Hangman started the whole thing. And Bryan Danielson appears to not want to compete for the title.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

If AEW does not turn this in a storyline that benefits everyone in the company, they aren't shit. Literally everyone is tuning into tonight. This is money. Certain individuals need to put their egos aside for it to work tho.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Tonight should indicate if it’s a work or not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Well looks like Malakai Black is now gone. He got his release.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> If AEW does not turn this in a storyline that benefits everyone in the company, they aren't shit. Literally everyone is tuning into tonight. This is money. Certain individuals need to put their egos aside for it to work tho.


I want to see Punk vs Colton

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Let’s see if the suspensions are serious. They should miss Grand Slam. Otherwise we know it is a work or a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Bro this blows man


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

AEW taking nuclear L’s


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Raiden said:


> AEW taking nuclear L’s


Karma for talking so much shit about wwe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

punk not there.


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2022)

Fuck the interim champ shit and just run a tourney for the title straight up


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2022)

Either that or fatal 4 way between highest ranked people if they're doing that shit. point being they need to just work on getting people to care about the title again


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

poor MJF 

they all fucked his career

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

teddy said:


> Either that or fatal 4 way between highest ranked people if they're doing that shit. point being they need to just work on getting people to care about the title again


.......i......I guess? Make it like 8 matches and the winners of those face off in the fatal 4 way.


Jake CENA said:


> poor MJF
> 
> they all fucked his career


He never signed any extension from what I have heard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......i......I guess? Make it like 8 matches and the winners of those face off in the fatal 4 way.
> 
> He never signed any extension from what I have heard.



MJF just made his recent return. He was set to beat Punk for the title and now this shit happens. There are no credible wrestlers to feud with at this point that will make his championship win a credible one. Unless this is all a work


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

nothing MJF says now would mean anything if he doesn't beat any big names in the ring for the championship lol

he'll be forever a low/mid carder


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> MJF just made his recent return. He was set to beat Punk for the title and now this shit happens. There are no credible wrestlers to feud with at this point that will make his championship win a credible one. Unless this is all a work





Jake CENA said:


> nothing MJF says now would mean anything if he doesn't beat any big names in the ring for the championship lol
> 
> he'll be forever a low/mid carder


There's Bryan Dan- no.....no he lost not only to Garcia, but Jericho.


How about Eddie Kings-no.....you said top name.


Boy if only a Darby, Ricky Starks, Hobbs, Keith Lee, Bryan Danielson,  etc had any fucking build up to them.......oops.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> There's Bryan Dan- no.....no he lost not only to Garcia, but Jericho.
> 
> 
> How about Eddie Kings-no.....you said top name.
> ...



None of those fought MJF for the AEW title lol


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> nothing MJF says now would mean anything if he doesn't beat any big names in the ring for the championship lol
> 
> he'll be forever a low/mid carder



Naw, you ODing. That is like applying that to Trump during him jobbing out to H back in 2011.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

If the rumors about the Young Bucks spreading false rumors is true, and they confronted Punk and tried to beat his ass then I do not see how Punk should get fired as a result of his actions, especially considering he was right next to Tony Khan when he went off originally. Khan would be foolish and weak to penalize him considering he was next to him the entire time and did nothing. 

I feel like all parties are at fault for varying degrees due to their behavior. But I just do not see why Punk should be fired if he did not escalate physically in which he was confronted out of nowhere to begin with. Again, especially if the Young Bucks spread the rumors to begin with regarding Colt Cobana.

Regardless, if they can salvage this shit and make it into an angle in which everyone puts their egos aside and make it benefit the company everyone would be invested. I seriously hope AEW does not fuck this up further. They can actually recover from this, but certain people would have to damn their egos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> There's Bryan Dan- no.....no he lost not only to Garcia, but Jericho.
> 
> 
> How about Eddie Kings-no.....you said top name.
> ...




Wins and losses mean everything and nothing in wrestling.

Someone can easily be built to be credible, I wouldn't put too much energy into Bryan Danielson or Edde Kingstons records.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

I wonder if Khan can just award MJF the title?

He is technically the number contender.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

I think they should do a pretty big number tonight. Maybe 1.2m?


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

If Punk vacating decide this shit tonight. 

We do not need another tournament.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

No more interim bullshit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

It should be betweem MJF, Adam Paige, Jericho (specifically because he has a decent record as a top heel) or Moxley.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

AEW should prepare as if this is going to be an angle though, regardless of what the legal proceedings are if this is not a work.

This shit is too big to ignore, a huge elephant in the room. I feel like either of the four I posted earlier could be fighting champions, while calling back to this bullshit and making it work for their character and status as a champion if need be.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

IT'S TIME TONY.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Lmao is that a precorded video.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

All 4 belts stripped.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

The devil is here.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Doubt Punk stays. They didn’t even say it was due to injury.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao is that a precorded video.


I wasn’t that impressed with that aspect of this announcement. But I think The crowd would have made it impossible for him to makes those announcements. It would have been a complicated promo.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Direct reference? Wtf lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

MJF mentioned Cody, HHH, and Nick Khan for a pop. That never happens in AEW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Collusion?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybe AEW and WWE will start working behind the scenes like ECW and the E?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Moxley was kind of rambling there to me.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Moxley was kind of rambling there to me.



as always

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Turn Tony Khan heel and have MJF feud with him!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

I’m so fucking confused. Why fire CM Punk when he was the one who got attacked after telling the truth about the bs gossiping? Wtf man

MJF should squash Moxley to fix all this crap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Turn Tony Khan heel and have MJF feud with him!!!!


Khan said in the past he won't be a character on TV but to make MJF a mega star, I would make an exception.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 7, 2022)

SCIZOR 
ME
DADDY 
ASS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

They were not gonna let Max rap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2022)

THe fuck chatch phrase is Jericho trying to pass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2022)

why the fuck is MJF acting face all of a sudden when he fuck you'd everyone in the crowd last week?


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Is there a stream I can watch this on? Im not near cable


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

MJF needs to be the face of the company of AEW, idgaf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> It should be betweem MJF, *Adam Paige*, Jericho (specifically because he has a decent record as a top heel) or Moxley.


Excuse me!?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2022)

Good match


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

Who the hell wrote this segment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Excuse me!?


?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> ?


Hangman basically started this whole shit and HE would be one of the one going for the world title?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

Uneventful show. Anna Jay looked hot I guess.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)

I guess they were told to keep things running as smooth and non controversial as possible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2022)

They achieved that at least.

Please no more Daniel Garcia in the main event though. He is just so vanilla. Smh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hangman basically started this whole shit and HE would be one of the one going for the world title?



Yeah, because Hangman didn't escalate in areas any of them had.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 8, 2022)

That Moxley promo was legit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2022)

CM Punk: Dark Side of the Ring


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2022)

eric bitchoff is somewhere breathing a huge sigh of relief that media scrums weren't a thing he had to deal with

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> That Moxley promo was legit.


Not the biggest fan of him but i can acknowledge that he seems to regularly pick up the slack and carry whenever the company is in some deep shit. first the pandemic era, now this. he'll get another title run for sure


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 8, 2022)

Noooooooooooo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> That Moxley promo was legit.



He is still doing moves he has no business doing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 8, 2022)

This has been L city for AEW lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2022)

I hope the younger guys........Darby and Sammy.......are taking notice of all these injuries.


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2022)

8 months of inaction means punk might as well be gone lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> CM Punk: Dark Side of the Ring



1 episode or entire season?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2022)

yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2022)

that will hush Punk for now....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> that will hush Punk for now....


A guy known for talking now without anything better to do then talk will hush........I see what you did here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A guy known for talking now without anything better to do then talk will hush........I see what you did here.


yes


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2022)

Pity Punk got injured.  We were basically one week away from Punk doing the Steiner "Click click click." promo when talking about Flair and turning off WCW to WWF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 8, 2022)

bro imagine a promo between Paul Heyman and MJF


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2022)

curb your enthusiasm irl

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2022)

Imperium looked dominant


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Imperium looked dominant


Imperium is back?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2022)

He looks like merle from the walking dead a lil

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2022)

I did think this looked weird on Wednesday night lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2022)

Send Asuka over there to fix that division

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I did think this looked weird on Wednesday night lol.



that’s the reason why that guy probably tapped out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2022)

When I see how well Sheamus is doing right now. It makes me think of Cesaro. I feel really bad for him.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I did think this looked weird on Wednesday night lol.



lmao at people laughing in the front row.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> When I see how well Sheamus is doing right now. It makes me think of Cesaro. I feel really bad for him.


Cesaro only has himself to blame. Sheamus was at least able to make shit passable. Cesaro could not. 
I do not believe this one at all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2022)

Yeah, the Bucks have it made in AEW. They aren't coming. And if they did, that would be a tough pill to swallow for a lot of WWE fans.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 11, 2022)

Please do not breakup the bloodine for at least two years


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2022)

That's his father lol


----------



## Raiden (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 11, 2022)

toxic manipulative roman is one of the best iterations of him so far

that last part...just damn lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2022)

Usos gonna bury Roman soon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2022)

Man......that whole AEW thing died down quick.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2022)

Vince was too hard on his employees.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 12, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Usos gonna bury Roman soon



"*snickers*...your locker-room? Yalls locker room.. "

Bruh he owes his cousins, the tribal chief gimmick works with him be-littling and manipulating them lmaoo


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 12, 2022)

"You sure its not...Roman cousin's locker room?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2022)

May not look like much, but considering his injury just this is big.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> May not look like much, but considering his injury just this is big.


Neck movement and does not look like he is in a chair? Yup.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> May not look like much, but considering his injury just this is big.



Big E will probably drop his super spear on the apron from now on


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Big E will probably drop his super spear on the apron from now on


I hope.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)

Bayley most definitely got a boob job.

Once again. I'm not complaining.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)

Bayley needs to jump up and down for joy after Damage Control won those tag titles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 12, 2022)

Bayley looks like a lady boy tbh

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)

I'll concede that Bayley is a butterface.

It's not her face I'm interested in.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)

Bayley's back out again.

HHH knows Bayley bring eyes to the product.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)

Why does Balor look like a Saint's Row gang member?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

Sub Mysterio

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2022)

Raiden said:


>


EC3 angling for his job. HHH murdered CYN.


----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

He should just got back to Impact, its not like he did anything in NXT either, I think he had a mini feud with Dream.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2022)

Legend said:


> He should just got back to Impact, its not like he did anything in NXT either, I think he had a mini feud with Dream.


If he has a chance to get back into WWE he should take it. Impact is way in the rear view now.


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2022)

"Acknowledge me as your papi and I'll choke you out with my thighs again"

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 13, 2022)

politics is one helluva drug


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2022)

Of course there is. From both sides. But no one wants to talk right now.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2022)

Technically thats white and gold.

ALSO, Its PWI500 day. Get ready for the IWC hot takes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2022)

Punk at #3 is a joke. I love Big E but he doesnt belong at #9 either.

Dax and Mox should have been top 10.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2022)

The tribal chief and the rainmaker top the list

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2022)

An Adult. Easy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 14, 2022)

Legend said:


> Punk at #3 is a joke. I love Big E but he doesnt belong at #9 either.
> 
> Dax and Mox should have been top 10.


ROFL Punk dudes in top 3 but can't stay healthy with his brittle body.

Also thought Big E had a dominate reign but it might not have been memorable enough for him to return in the title picture whenever he comes back.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2022)

Legend said:


> Punk at #3 is a joke. I love Big E but he doesnt belong at #9 either.
> 
> Dax and Mox should have been top 10.



Agreed. Punk can't even suplex without breaking a body part. He's like KENTA rofl

I almost forgot that Big E was a transitional champion


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2022)

Punk had 2 good matches iirc, The Dog Collar vs MJF and the match vs Dax.

Big E's Title Run was weak. Only slightly better than Kofi's.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 14, 2022)

I need to find a daddy to scissor me.

No homo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2022)

Hayter's actions tonight make no sense. She came out because Tony wanted her on the show basically. It was the typical bad women's match and segment on AEW tbh.

Also, really bad show tonight. The streak of hot shows is over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 14, 2022)

Hopefully Danielson wins the belt next week.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2022)

TK humiliated TK.


16 turns in 9 weeks!?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 14, 2022)

Moxley gonna bleed again because that's all he knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2022)

Marina has no common sense in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2022)

I think it is getting harder and harder to hide that Dynamite and Rampage only sell about half their tickets.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2022)

this might actually be a thing smh.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2022)

I think MJF is gonna pull a Seth Rollins, cash in his chip in the middle of the title match and win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 16, 2022)

Man what happened to all the older posters here about 10 years ago? lol time goes by so fast

I remember we were arguing about all types of shitty takes. -------------------------

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2022)

Who were the old posters here 10 years ago?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2022)

I wasn’t watching wrestling 10 years ago. I stopped watching wrestling from 2001-2015.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 16, 2022)

MY girl BAYLEY wins again.


----------



## teddy (Sep 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2022)

teddy said:


>


LMAO.

Outside of the bloodline and Gunther.. nothing on Smackdown is really working for me tbh.

Actually, I like MMM. Maxxine is hot and LA Knight is coming back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2022)

Same. MMM have a really fun gimmick to watch lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2022)

teddy said:


> Same. MMM have a really fun gimmick to watch lol


MMM helped Hit Row get a bit more over. And they helped Braun's return a bit tonight. That's a skill people don't understand. Chad Gable has been the king of that lately!


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2022)

It helps that everyone seems like they believe in the gimmick and they're obviously having fun


ngl solo's theme is a banger and something about him makes him more interesting than his cousins lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2022)

I got confused as fuck at that ending sequence in the tag match of who was legal or not.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2022)

teddy said:


> It helps that everyone seems like they believe in the gimmick and they're obviously having fun
> 
> 
> ngl solo's theme is a banger and something about him makes him more interesting than his cousins lol



a glorified Samoe Joe bootleg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2022)

Raiden said:


>


I am not mad at Logan Paul getting a title shot and here is why. WWE is building up multiple other people for credibility to challenge Roman down the line before Cody gets back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2022)

Thought it was just a cash grab.


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2022)

It is which is why it's for crown jewel and part of why i don't mind the matchup either


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Thought it was just a cash grab.





teddy said:


> It is which is why it's for crown jewel and part of why i don't mind the matchup either


Well yeah, it already being in Saudi is pretty much a cash grab to begin with.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2022)

It is Crown Jewel. That’s the main reason I have no issue with it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 17, 2022)

Crown jewel might as well be a indie event


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2022)

It is the type of event that would have Rocky vs Thunderlips. It is basically an exhibition for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2022)

Where you need to read why he does not do it. He must not have been a fan if he immediately jumped to gang sign.....then again he was sued over it so.....


----------



## Raiden (Sep 17, 2022)

lol


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2022)

the tribal chief humbly accepts the followers you give him


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 18, 2022)

Our Tribal Chief will add another combatant as a feather to his hat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2022)

He definitely did not appreciate getting all of those 1 on 1s.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 18, 2022)

That’s kinda sad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2022)

what’s wwe up to?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2022)

Fat Wyatt is back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> what’s wwe up to?



There is some speculation it might be Kross's new theme as a call back to his Lucha Underground days.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> the tribal chief humbly accepts the followers you give him


I take it when Triple Rapes and Steph took over, the finally told the prince that most of the wrestlers he wants brought to Saudi from his youth are dead and the couple promised the guy a new spetical to fill the void.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Our Tribal Chief will add another combatant as a feather to his hat.



Roman having one hell of a run.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)

@Jake CENA if HHH brings any more fat wrestlers back; we will need your reaction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)

Damn this man flowjr is banned wtf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

Triple Rapes must be a huge fan of Jefferson Airplane or , expecting Wyatt to return as a Col. Kurtz character soon.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)

Apparently more than 80 people were let go.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)

As long as none of them are Nia Jax

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> It helps that everyone seems like they believe in the gimmick and they're obviously having fun
> 
> 
> ngl solo's theme is a banger and something about him makes him more interesting than his cousins lol


Solo is Jimmy and Jey's brother


I dunno about this Logan Paul bs tho

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA if HHH brings any more fat wrestlers back; we will need your reaction



i will personally go to Vince’s house and drag his ass back to the office and fire Hunter


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

Well with the machine now behind HHH, guess he can go sign big names outside of the industy........ anyway how goes WWE's NIL program.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 19, 2022)

I heard Nose is planning to do WarGames at Survivor Series this year. 

Vince would never go for it if someone brought it up with him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2022)

He needs to talk to AEW about allowing Regal a couple of appearances to announce Wargames.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Damn this man flowjr is banned wtf.


He needs to learn to just stay away from certain sections.....
Like Mia Yim.
I do not see Tyson Fury as one.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2022)

Some nobody with an axe to grind. Also said some shit about Max Caster and Billy Gun's kids.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2022)

Just use blood sparingly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2022)

Bring back Moxley for anything blood related. Problem solved 


"I liT34LLy bL3eD f0r tH!$ c0Mp4Ny!!!" - Mox

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 19, 2022)

Nose also said fuck that brand supremecy nonsense when it comes to SS. pretty obvious he wants to give that ppv its luster back lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2022)

Survivor Series main event should be a 10-man Battle Royal Last Man Standing match

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

To think all this wouldn't have been made possible if Vince couldn't have kept it in his pants and paid hush money with the company's dime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 19, 2022)

Finished watching a bit of Dark.  They really are trying to give Shafir a personality, didn't wrestle but got mic time. 

Also former WWE Grand Cock O Lick came out to a new name so that's fine.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2022)

noise pollution


----------



## Legend (Sep 19, 2022)

I think HHH should change some WWE PPV names and end the Match Themed PPVs, (HIAC, Extreme Rules, TLC, Elimination Chamber,MITB etc). Bring back Fully Loaded, Armageddon, No Way Out, Unforgiven, No Mercy, Vengeance, Bad Blood, King of the Ring

Even the WCW ones, Starrcade, Fall Brawl, Spring Stampede, Superbrawl, Halloween Havoc for the main roster.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 19, 2022)

I noticed how Rhea keeps arching her back in front of Dominik

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 19, 2022)

And my girl Bailey wins again.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> And my girl Bailey wins again.


Let's be honest, Damage Ctrl is struggling with audiences right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 20, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Let's be honest, Damage Ctrl is struggling with audiences right now


Because Ayaliah and Rodriguez were setting the world on fire..

Also


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Because Ayaliah and Rodriguez were setting the world on fire..
> 
> Also


I just think HHH could invest in directionless characters like Alexa and Asuka and get better results. The crowd wants to support them, but they both have no momentum and neither are doing anything interesting right now.

It would be a lot easier to make them feel important again than it will be to get Dakota and Io over with the main roster audience.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2022)

They shouldnt have lost in the finals anyways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2022)

Damn wasn't expecting dom to get the heat he got lmao


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2022)

Curious but how much did they pay for Shafir anyway.  I mean they are putting a lto of effort to get this woman over as a heel with the crowd when there are other talent that needs attention.  Can you imagine if Skye Blue or Hayder got that amount of time Shafir is getting to get over with the crowd.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Finished watching a bit of Dark.  They really are trying to give Shafir a personality, didn't wrestle but got mic time.
> 
> Also former WWE Grand Cock O Lick came out to a new name so that's fine.


Grand Cock O Lick=Grand Metalic?


Legend said:


> I think HHH should change some WWE PPV names and end the Match Themed PPVs, (HIAC, Extreme Rules, TLC, Elimination Chamber,MITB etc). Bring back Fully Loaded, Armageddon, No Way Out, Unforgiven, No Mercy, Vengeance, Bad Blood, King of the Ring
> 
> Even the WCW ones, Starrcade, Fall Brawl, Spring Stampede, Superbrawl, Halloween Havoc for the main roster.


Starrcade would need that respect. Big 4 treatment. As well as Halloween Havok. Should be Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, Summer Slam, Halloween Havok, Survivor Series, and Starrcade.
Hopefully his time with the JAS......time to grow up Sammy.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Grand Cock O Lick=Grand Metalic?
> 
> Starrcade would need that respect. Big 4 treatment. As well as Halloween Havok. Should be Royal Rumble, Wrestlemania, Summer Slam, Halloween Havok, Survivor Series, and Starrcade.
> 
> Hopefully his time with the JAS......time to grow up Sammy.


I agree, KoTR needs to be a major PPV, Vince gave up on it. It (normally) was the next step from mid carders to Main Event Guys (Except Billy Gunn got wrecked by The Rock)

I think they are gonna have a swerve and Wheeler Yuta joins JAS and Garcia joins BCC.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2022)

Legend said:


> I agree, KoTR needs to be a major PPV, Vince gave up on it. It (normally) was the next step from mid carders to Main Event Guys (Except Billy Gunn got wrecked by The Rock)
> 
> I think they are gonna have a swerve and Wheeler Yuta joins JAS and Garcia joins BCC.


Yeah KOTR also coming back would be great too. That would make 7 solid yearly PPVs.

I hope that also grants Yuta a fucking personality.....


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 20, 2022)

How was raw last night lads


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> How was raw last night lads


It had good wrestling on the show. No real memorable segments though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> How was raw last night lads


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Grand Cock O Lick=Grand Metalic?


Yup, been referring to the guy by that perverted algamation of a name when Vince overused Lucha House Party to the gournd.  Need to learn his Japan Strong/AEW name.  Should make for a deent hight flyer to put up against the likes of Phenix and Martin.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Ghost_of_Gashir !!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2022)

Bro we were ahead of the game when we mocked this yesterday:


Wrestling Twitter has been killing this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2022)

Dwight Howard? wtf


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

So Dynamite starting off with the Jericho vs Claudio match.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Hmm, so Jericho is the new ROH World Champion.

Tag titles match up next.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

Never thought I would ever say Jericho was a ROH world champ.

Danielson needs to win the main event.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

The fuck, Lee with the huracurrana.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 21, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Never thought I would ever say Jericho was a ROH world champ.
> 
> Danielson needs to win the main event.



Nice! I am really enjoying Chris Jerichos run. Its like he is going all out before his eventual retirement, tying up loose ends lol.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Acclaim needs to keep Lee out of the ring if the want to have a chance of winning.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

ITS SCIZZORING TIME


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Acclaim wins.  Went dirty for the win but it's a win.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

MJF


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm a Devil worshipper.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Poor Yuta, his segment hijacked by MJF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Combat Cuckhold Club........   Dammit MJF.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 21, 2022)

Hmm, the Bastard vs an Orange up now.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

PAIGE SAMA

I'M MARKING OUT


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> PAIGE SAMA
> 
> I'M MARKING OUT


Hopefully not wrestling?


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully not wrestling?


Maybe she'll get BLACKED again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2022)

I saw the appearance. I think she probably will wrestle. I don't think it will be as easy for her as Edge and Bryan though tbh. Also, I don't think her mic skills are that good.

This is a risky signing tbh.


----------



## teddy (Sep 21, 2022)

How long until britt talks about the leaks?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 21, 2022)

Austin Creed in the back

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2022)

Paige looks old to me


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 21, 2022)

Grand Slam was a solid show overall.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2022)

Imo danny should have got the strap

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2022)

You lost me at screenrant.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 22, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Imo danny should have got the strap


Especially if Moxley was suppose to be going on vacation with his wife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2022)

Paige will get a nostalgia pop for a few months. But even before she got injured; she really wasn’t as good of a wrestler as people think. AEW fans are often obsessed with star ratings; I am not sure an in her prime Paige ever even managed a 3 star ratings. She was just way better than the divas that came before her. The stars now have progressed further and are way better than she was.

additionally, she isn’t great on the mic. The drugs and plastic surgeries have fucked her up. She is hard to understand sometimes. She slurs her words like Biden lol.

I definitely ain’t calling her a game changer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2022)

I can't go back to the previous page wtf?


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2022)

A glitch in the matrix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2022)

Jim Cornette should just start his own promotion to shut his mouth


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Jim Cornette should just start his own promotion to shut his mouth


He did, he was removed from it. He was in control of ROH, was hated.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2022)

Legend said:


> He did, he was removed from it. He was in control of ROH, was hated.



Because all he does is complain about every small detail that no one gives a shit about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2022)

Real talk. If Punk is leaving, that is pretty disappointing for AEW. On the other hand, he seems a bit injury prone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Real talk. If Punk is leaving, that is pretty disappointing for AEW. On the other hand, he seems a bit injury prone.



KENTA level fragileness


----------



## Legend (Sep 23, 2022)

Punk is a cancer so good riddance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2022)

White Rabbit reveal tomorrow?


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

Who knows if punk will be back 7 months from now _(doubt)_ but let's also talk about omega saying he wouldn't hire 8/10 of the people in the locker room 

tony should've immediately stripped evp status from him and the bucks right then and there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

Be Maria and unironically suggest bringing back a belt literally no one else wants cause people like trish and mickie worked during that era


only for the GOATs to instantly shut that shit down

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2022)

Your Tribal Chief returns tonight.

Get them fingers up for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 23, 2022)

teddy said:


> Be Maria and unironically suggest bringing back a belt literally no one else wants cause people like trish and mickie worked during that era
> 
> 
> only for the GOATs to instantly shut that shit down


Too funny.


Raiden said:


>


HHH went from Sledgehammer, to Shovel,  to now.......phone?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Your Tribal Chief returns tonight.
> 
> Get them fingers up for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Too funny.
> 
> HHH went from Sledgehammer, to Shovel,  to now.......phone?


It feels incredibly weird as someone who still remembers the reign of terror and how hated he was on wwe forums

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bro we were ahead of the game when we mocked this yesterday:
> 
> 
> Wrestling Twitter has been killing this


What the bloody fuck was that?!? this chick shouldn't be allowed to do another live promo until she's able to talk without shouting every word out like a jabroni playing wrestler.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2022)

Lash legend is on the clock


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2022)

Guess who's coming back for possible match at Crown Jewel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2022)

GET THEM FINGAS UP.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2022)

HONORARY UCE


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2022)

Jey Uso is a massive hater

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

Brock would've been jogging around the arena with otis


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 23, 2022)

Respect the honorary UCE 

Jey needs to learn to respect his distant cousin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Sep 23, 2022)

Bro that whole Bloodline segment was gold. I seriously thought Roman was gonna off Sami.

Jey looked sick af Sami is still in hahaha

I love this stable

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2022)

Welcome back!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2022)

The haterade in jey's blood is going to cost them the titles. finna get his ass beat again by the tribal chief

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 23, 2022)

Solo Sikoa resembles his father the most out of his brothers in terms of his mannerisms. Yall notice that?

It would be legit if Sami Zayn teams with Solo and Sami did the worm in respect of Too Cool in a PPV.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 23, 2022)

That's right.

Rikishi never did mention Too Cool in his HOF acceptance which is pretty fucked up.

Which was the most over Rikishi was in his career.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> That's right.
> 
> Rikishi never did mention Too Cool in his HOF acceptance which is pretty fucked up.
> 
> Which was the most over Rikishi was in his career.



Creative have done well with Sami and the bloodline. If/When Roman disgards Sami he will get nuclear heat for it. Probably Solo Sikoa feels conflicted about it. I imagine Roman will destroy Sami with the twins in which Jey takes enjoyment out of it, setting up a remarkable underdog angle for Sami. He may not take out the Tribal Chief but would be nice to see him get close to getting him and at least finally getting a win after a decent rivalry with Jey Uso.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> It feels incredibly weird as someone who still remembers the reign of terror and how hated he was on wwe forums



hyprocrites! Triple H is one of the best heels  of all time


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 24, 2022)

More than likely KO and Sami will be the next tag champs.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Jey Uso is a massive hater



hehee


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2022)

Kross should get a massive push and win the WWE Universal title imo


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)

Awful brawling without a plan. Putting Damage Ctrl on both shows is cruel to the fans.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)

Julia took a nasty bump


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)

Don’t they know that is contract tampering. Tony will be pissed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Don’t they know that is contract tampering. Tony will be pissed.


Or maybe HHH will be?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 24, 2022)

teddy said:


> It feels incredibly weird as someone who still remembers the reign of terror and how hated he was on wwe forums


He was the reason the rock never got the top babyface run he should have


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)

I didn’t like babyface Rock too much. He was always so much cooler as a heel.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)

I remember thinking as a kid  the Rock as a heel was weird but it makes total sense now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)

Teddy Long is blocking everyone on Twitter. Be careful out there guys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Teddy Long is blocking everyone on Twitter. Be careful out there guys.



Rather be blocked than his other go to option.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)

A match with the underwater?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I didn’t like babyface Rock too much. He was always so much cooler as a heel.


What? He worked either way. He was that good!
I knew thus was coming and still laughed anyway. But man what is going on with (not you) @teddy  Long?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 25, 2022)

Time to play the game of who can successfully worm their way out of their current contracts. starting with buddy matthews and malakai black because everyone knows they'd rather be with their SOs  









so would i

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2022)

Message from Teddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2022)

The hacker has a match tonight against the Undertaker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2022)

Sami always wanted to be an Uce

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 25, 2022)

Man I am really glad the Usos dont wear those goofy ass rocket power nickelodeom jabroni shorts anymore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)

White rabbit got people watching Alice in Wonderland.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)

The way they are teasing this is brilliant.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm loving how they handled these white rabbit teases and actually have people excited and guessing about what's happening next. it's a level of enthusiasm for the product i haven't seen in a really long time


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 26, 2022)

It's cracking me up seeing all the hard reboots hhh is doing. tells you all you need to know about how he felt vince ran things lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 26, 2022)

Bayley is here with all of her THICCness.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 26, 2022)

JIZZFORCE?

I rather have the Ginyu Force


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 26, 2022)

It would be very tacky if guys who just left the WWE try to immediately try to find ways to come back to WWE.

At least finish up your contract, and make something out of yourself and those within the company you came to.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)

Corbin, Kentucky.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2022)

RYBACK??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)

Lol no effort to get Keith Lee back. Ouch.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)

I told you guys. White Rabbit is Corbin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 26, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lol no effort to get Keith Lee back. Ouch.


Must be seeing his lack of effort to stay in decent shape.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I told you guys. White Rabbit is Corbin.



WHY?

They could have just brought Ryback


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 26, 2022)

Brodie Lee was a fucking beast bro, RIP to him

watching some of his matches later on


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 26, 2022)

Lol I would have preferred ryback.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2022)

@Jake CENA


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> @Jake CENA



WHY??? He's gone bald already. We don't need his lone wolf persona anymore

Bring Ryback, back!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)

Does raw feel any different to y’all?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Does raw feel any different to y’all?


The little things. Longer matches, less and less of the crappy goofy shit, people are getting built up.......Omos, seeing more of wrestlers people want to see now......Sammy.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The little things. Longer matches, less and less of the crappy goofy shit, people are getting built up.......Omos, seeing more of wrestlers people want to see now......Sammy.



what happened  with omos?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2022)

They are setting up Omos vs Braun. Because they know those big man matches pop the audience.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2022)

Raiden said:


> what happened  with omos?


Doing what they should have done when he first appeared. Feeding him those squashes. Making him look strong.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Doing what they should have done when he first appeared. Feeding him those squashes. Making him look strong.



Hmm didnt he have a lot of those?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm digging the new Karion Kross. He looks like a country singer now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2022)

TK made TK look bad.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2022)

This from someone who has gotten a shit load of air time under HHH.


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 28, 2022)

Almost time for the Devil


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 28, 2022)

Time to worship the Devil.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2022)

Paige has no value if she isn’t wrestling.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2022)

who?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2022)

Finally. get rid of those stupid W's in the middle of every belt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2022)

Paige taking a shot at Vince is so out of bounds smh. New Day should talk about the sex tape on Smackdown.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Sep 30, 2022)

...great signing tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2022)

I told you guys. White Rabbit is actually Corbin. How many wolf clues do you guys need?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2022)

WB been taking Ls all year long.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2022)

This is probably one of the best custom titantrons I've seen in a while.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> This is probably one of the best custom titantrons I've seen in a while.




Bruhhhh i was watching listening to this on my workout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, he was a dick.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 1, 2022)

@The Juice Man you seen this one?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 1, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> @The Juice Man you seen this one?


That's one pretty good.

I always preferred American Badass/Biker Taker but I REFUSE to listen to any music by that idiot Kid Rock.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Rukia !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 1, 2022)

Regal compliment chart


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Regal compliment chart


Extraordinary......Custard cream!?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2022)

Damn. There was a fan movement for the Ref to be Ken Shamrock which would have been a good callback

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Extraordinary......Custard cream!?



All custard creams are extraordinary though xD


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)

MJF makes $1M.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Damn. There was a fan movement for the Ref to be Ken Shamrock which would have been a good callback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Oct 2, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> This is probably one of the best custom titantrons I've seen in a while.


I'm hoping they get back to this at some point instead of  just "WRESTLER NAME IN CUSTOM FONT"


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> MJF makes $1M.


........that's it?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2022)

FTR was hot as fuck and got cooled down. I do not blame Dax for reminding TK they work for him.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2022)

@Raiden  post some thoughts of your own on these stories you keep linking dammit!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Raiden  post some thoughts of your own on these stories you keep linking dammit!



mostly don’t have one. But I’m waiting to see what other changes Triple H makes. So far it seems to be a lot bringing his guys in.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........that's it?




Doesn't seem that bad, as it was a contract negotiation in which he did not even have to extend. 

MJF is set, his future looks bright within the wrestling world and potentially beyond that depending upon what his plans are. 

Dude is extremely talented.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Doesn't seem that bad, as it was a contract negotiation in which he did not even have to extend.
> 
> MJF is set, his future looks bright within the wrestling world and potentially beyond that depending upon what his plans are.
> 
> Dude is extremely talented.


He is one of if not THE top star. And scrubs are getting paid 2 to 5 times as much as him?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He is one of if not THE top star. And scrubs are getting paid 2 to 5 times as much as him?


What scrubs


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He is one of if not THE top star. And scrubs are getting paid 2 to 5 times as much as him?



Hmm, considering that you do have a point. What talent gets paid more than him, and what is their role in-ring and backstage?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 2, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> What scrubs


Nyla Rose
Lucha Bros
Dustin Rhodes 
Punk
Young Bucks
Omega
Pac


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 2, 2022)

He is AEWs top star, without a doubt if he does decide to re-sign, Tony Khan has to have him in his top-three most paid stars, there is no question about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)

Jim against women wargame events.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 2, 2022)

Lol almost ten years since the shield appeared


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 2, 2022)

Bro it literally feels like three years ago!


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2022)

Yeah they did a good job of staying fresh.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2022)

Hogan's contract was insane!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2022)

This makes me scared that Anderson and Gallows are coming back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This makes me scared that Anderson and Gallows are coming back.


Jeez! Don't say that! I know it is the Halloween season, but please do not be scaring folks like this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2022)

Bayley ain’t winning at extreme rules. She is ice cold. And even wwe knows it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2022)

Damian Priest should be getting a massive singles push after all this Judgement Day shit is over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Damian Priest should be getting a massive singles push after all this Judgement Day shit is over


What about putting him in a faction with the lone wolf Baron Corbin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This makes me scared that Anderson and Gallows are coming back.



source?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> What about putting him in a faction with the lone wolf Baron Corbin?


Why though? Priest was already part of a stable. I don’t think putting him to another team would benefit him that much?


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2022)

And now andrade and sammy are going at it


----------



## teddy (Oct 4, 2022)

> I am going to say his name, it was Sammy Guevara. I had an issue with him because he once came to the locker room and complained that we hit him too hard. It's wrestling, solve it in the ring. If I hit hard, hit me hard too. I learned that he came in and that he accused me like a little girl. After I learned about it, I spoke to him and asked if he had an issue with me, but he said he did not and that's all there was to it. It's funny because not even in . For example, Sheamus likes to hit, and all my respect for him because he loves to hit hard and loves the strikes. He is wild. Even The Miz likes to throw strikes. Not even  complained about me, so if he did not complain, imagine this kid who is just starting, but there's that.




I'm fucking wheezing. when even the miz allegedly has thicker skin, you might be a bitch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)

“Walter, you are hitting me too hard out there!”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 4, 2022)

teddy said:


> I'm fucking wheezing. when even the miz allegedly has thicker skin, you might be a bitch


Sammy should just do Hollywood instead. What a fucking bitch


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)

If I took over AEW. Sami and Tay would be the first two I fired.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 4, 2022)

Disney and movie background lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2022)

Don’t even joke Bayley. You are ruining enough shows right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2022)

teddy said:


> And now andrade and sammy are going at it





teddy said:


> I'm fucking wheezing. when even the miz allegedly has thicker skin, you might be a bitch


First Eddie and now Andrade.....


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)

Billy likely won’t be at the next show.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Billy likely won’t be at the next show.


TK pissed about the Poaching. Reeks of insecurity. His wrestlers can go and do any shows but WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 5, 2022)

Fat Wyatt is back lol


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 5, 2022)

The Devil in action tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2022)

Has to be a work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2022)

The most hilarious part of the Sammy and Andrade story is the smarks speculating over who won, if you’ve ever been in a real fight you already know who won. Not to mention the fact that reports changed and only one of the two were sent home.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2022)

Sammy can’t beat anyone in a fight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2022)

Fuck sakes does Tony need to hire nannies to keep the children in line.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2022)

I can’t wait to hear Cornette’s reaction. AEW has been Cornette’s biggest source of validation, they prove him correct time and time again.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Fat Wyatt is back lol


He’ll immediately out draw everyone not named Roman.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 6, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> He’ll immediately out draw everyone not named Roman.



Can't wait for the return of his losing streak


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Oct 6, 2022)

they...might need to keep sammy off tv for the foreseeable future

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2022)

teddy said:


> they...might need to keep sammy off tv for the foreseeable future


No this is exactly the kind of reaction TK wanted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 6, 2022)

teddy said:


> they...might need to keep sammy off tv for the foreseeable future



Nah, TK has the poster boy to All Entitled Wrestling, why shut that down.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)

Hmm I wonder why booker on nxt.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2022)

The top comment has to be from someone who has never been loved before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 7, 2022)

I feel like AEW has a more promising line-up of talent in comparison to WWE regarding home-grown talent.

A lot of people on NXT sound so fucking cookie-cutter and fake.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I feel like AEW has a more promising line-up of talent in comparison to WWE regarding home-grown talent.
> 
> A lot of people on NXT sound so fucking cookie-cutter and fake.


Stevenson is the best overall prospect in wrestling right now, not to mention the fact that the other prospects are actual athletes opposed to AEW’s lineup of trampoline trained nerds.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 7, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Stevenson is the best overall prospect in wrestling right now, not to mention the fact that the other prospects are actual athletes opposed to AEW’s lineup of trampoline trained nerds.



Wrestling is one aspect though, I am talking just being interested in an overall character or gimmick. Regarding athletes and indie wrestlers fanservice,

I think this is a few things things -

1. We are conditioned largely to WWEs style of wrestling
2. AEW DOES oversaturates their finishes, and they need to work on their pacing.
3. Writers and creative needs to have a better handle over AEW talent with how they cut their promos and wrestlers

I still believe AEW is trying to figure itself out along the process of establishing its own identity. I dont want to watch another WWE show, I want to watch something different. I do not have a problem with fanservicing indie hardcore wrestling, but it needs to be incorporated to make it an enjoyable experience for the entire show, not just one particular match.

All the superkicks for example (which WWE abuses too) can be toned, as well as all the reversals. Yeah it shows athleticism, but it also just looks extremely gimmicky and goofy if its done way too much. All the slapping, superkicks, piledrivers, etc...I think we are at a stage in wrestling where that stuff makes viewers wince watching it. Doing it all the time takes away from how devastating they are.

WWE does really well for saving extremely flashy type stuff at PPVs, and I think AEW can incorporate that.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 7, 2022)

Without a doubt though, AEW crowds trump WWE fans any day of the week which is nice to see. There are moments where it legitmately feels like I am watching WWF back in the late 90s for a brief moment, which is hard to come by watching the WWE.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2022)

shut the fuck up cornie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)

Triple H said there comes a time when you believe everything is finished. But that’s just the beginning. I think he was referring to Vince destroying his stuff.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 7, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Wrestling is one aspect though, I am talking just being interested in an overall character or gimmick. Regarding athletes and indie wrestlers fanservice,
> 
> I think this is a few things things -
> 
> ...


AEW’s style has been proven to drive off viewership, that’s true. But we’re talking about prospects right? What prospects does AEW have that you believe can compete with someone like Stevenson or Bron Breaker?


Flowjr said:


> Without a doubt though, AEW crowds trump WWE fans any day of the week which is nice to see. There are moments where it legitmately feels like I am watching WWF back in the late 90s for a brief moment, which is hard to come by watching the WWE.


AEW’s audience is superficial though. They’ll pop for any debut or high spot. WWE’s audience is a more accurate gauge of how the fan views the product. You’ll literally have AEW fans going bananas for someone like Paige just to cut the worst promo of the year. WWE fans aren’t partisan, they’ll shit on the bad stuff and go crazy for good content.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)

Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)

It’s hard for me to foresee Moxley on that show for another five years tbh.

he’s also 36.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao.





Raiden said:


> It’s hard for me to foresee Moxley on that show for another five years tbh.
> 
> he’s also 36.


He won big. I can not hate this. Isn't this 30 mil? Go get yours, Jon.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 7, 2022)

30 mil? Lol he robbed the shit out if them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2022)

That’s fine as long as Dean bleeds for the company


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> AEW’s style has been proven to drive off viewership, that’s true. But we’re talking about prospects right? What prospects does AEW have that you believe can compete with someone like Stevenson or Bron Breaker?
> 
> AEW’s audience is superficial though. They’ll pop for any debut or high spot. WWE’s audience is a more accurate gauge of how the fan views the product. You’ll literally have AEW fans going bananas for someone like Paige just to cut the worst promo of the year. WWE fans aren’t partisan, they’ll shit on the bad stuff and go crazy for good content.



MJF, just to name one. I don't count his time in WWE as anything substantial if you are to reference it. Plenty of others.

Disagree regarding the audience.

A standard wwe audience still does "WHAT" chants and wont help sell moments that are pop worthy imo



Raiden said:


> It’s hard for me to foresee Moxley on that show for another five years tbh.
> 
> he’s also 36.



It's 5 years but its not a WWE grind contract


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Its a shame though...cause with that we will probably never see a triple threat match with the shield in their prime in terms in-ring work.

One can hope WWE and AEW can work out some deal in the future.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

Khan massively overpaid Ambrose. Can you imagine how stale he will be five years from now? Yikes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Its been over two years and he still isn't stale  and still probably the most valued wrestler so I understand why Tony Khan wants to keep him.

Again, this isn't the WWE in terms of contracting and grinding.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

I don’t blame him for signing it. It is stupid money and he can probably do all those stupid death matches that he wants to do.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2022)

How is gonna stay fresh over five years? I don’t think that’s  gonna work the way they think it would.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> MJF, just to name one.


MJF isn’t a prospect anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't know how obvious this is. But the Blackpool Combat Club is a faction that exists. It isn't interesting. There are good singles wrestlers in the group. But it exists to me because everyone in AEW has to be in a group.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don't know how obvious this is. But the Blackpool Combat Club is a faction that exists. It isn't interesting. There are good singles wrestlers in the group. But it exists to me because everyone in AEW has to be in a group.


Yuta killed the faction. There’s nothing about him that seems credible. Moxley is far from a shooter but at least with him we know he doesn’t care about injuring himself or others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2022)

Have to remind myself sheamus is 44. mfer has looked the exact same since his debut lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Yuta killed the faction. There’s nothing about him that seems credible. Moxley is far from a shooter but at least with him we know he doesn’t care about injuring himself or others.



Who has Moxley injured


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF isn’t a prospect anymore.



He is not even in his prime yet, he most certainly is a prospect. Thats what makes him possibly one of the hottest talents to sign as of right now.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Who has Moxley injured


Everyone he’s been in a death match with, and any audience member who had to watch that shit.


Flowjr said:


> He is not even in his prime yet,


How do you know?


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Everyone he’s been in a death match with, and any audience member who had to watch that shit.



Which wrestler? Which move injured someone?

The last portion of your post exposes your bias lmao 


Kisame3rd14 said:


> How do you know?



Mid 20s, and he has shown a steady growth as a character and a wrestler as each year has gone by, and you cannot call him a veteran at this point even.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Mid 20s, and he has shown a steady growth as a character and a wrestler as each year has gone by, and you cannot call him a veteran at this point even.


There’s a middle ground between prospect and prime. He’s been in the business for like 7 years now.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> There’s a middle ground between prospect and prime. He’s been in the business for like 7 years now.



We are arguing over our own measurements in terms of prospects, when the original argument was home-grown talent which MJF is. He is high above the two wrestlers you mentioned in comparison.  From what we are seeing with MJF, I am inclined to believe he will continue to work on his craft.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> We are arguing over our own measurements in terms of prospects, when the original argument was home-grown talent which MJF is. He is high above the two wrestlers you mentioned in comparison.  From what we are seeing with MJF, I am inclined to believe he will continue to work on his craft.


MJF is not above Bronn Breakker, you’re drinking the kool aid. I love MJF and he’s probably one of my favorite two or three acts in the business but he’s just a better Miz. Breakker has the upside of a brock or Kurt angle in the ring and can be a macho man or late Scott Steiner level meme promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

MJF needs to get to wwe to realize his true value to professional wrestling. Or AEW can flip WWE and he gets to stay if that happens.

if it takes place in wwe, he needs to prove he can get over without r rated promos.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> MJF is not above Bronn Breakker, you’re drinking the kool aid. I love MJF and he’s probably one of my favorite two or three acts in the business but he’s just a better Miz. Breakker has the upside of a brock or Kurt angle in the ring and can be a macho man or late Scott Steiner level meme promo.



You're of course entitled to your opinion.

I have yet to be very impressed by Bronn Breakker but at the same time I wasn't impressed by MJF at first and did not understand the hype behind him.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2022)

Using Paul Heyman for the Extreme rules PPV promo.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

Liv, Back to the end of the line!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2022)

Karrion Kross needs some work.....that was one of the worst matches of the year......early decade.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

Karrion Kross is boring and has always been boring. Even in nxt.


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah that and a strap match just ain't going to cut it compared to anything else on the card


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

The fiend’s best match was a strap match. It helps that it was with Daniel Bryan lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2022)

teddy said:


> Yeah that and a strap match just ain't going to cut it compared to anything else on the card


I lay that match completely at Karrion's feet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

WWE got the women’s matches right tonight. They got the belt off of Liv Morgan. She has been absolutely drowning. And they resisted the urge to crown Bayley; who is not over. Damage ctrl is not connecting. That is a fact.


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2022)

Finn's a hellraiser fan i take it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2022)

This is a thumbs down show so far.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 8, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is a thumbs down show so far.


1st AEW gives Philadelphia a bad show now WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 8, 2022)

lol Seth Van Dam

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2022)

Karrion Kross is easily one of Nose's biggest L's.

His wife is hot but he got nothing else.

I don't why he was NXT champion for as long as he was.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2022)

There's mfers that need to bleed, sweat, and cry to get anything close to the pop bray just got. jesus christ


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2022)

The Miz is a better wrestler than MJF. Facts.

MJF's whole moveset is so boring.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 8, 2022)

Good. Bray's back. 

Now Kross can be sent back to NXT.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Oct 8, 2022)

Fall and pray he can stay relevant in this timeline


i swear it feels like drew should still be feuding with roman


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

No way Vince watches the product. I call bullshit on that. He would say, “I watched it for fifty years pal.”


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)

I don’t think he’s paying attention either.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I don’t think he’s paying attention either.


Vince has never heard of the white rabbit stuff going on. Guaranteed.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Vince has never heard of the white rabbit stuff going on. Guaranteed.



haha


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

Considering people hyped this up as the best ppv of the year. I think it has to be described as a disappointment. Summerslam, Wrestlemania, and Clash at the Castle were all better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I don’t think he’s paying attention either.


I do not think he has been paying attention for the last 12 years.....


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Considering people hyped this up as the best ppv of the year. I think it has to be described as a disappointment. Summerslam, Wrestlemania, and Clash at the Castle were all better.



This got no where near the hype of those three.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2022)

Fat Wyatt gonna mumble about the same quotes and shit for the last 5yrs and still go on a loosing streak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 9, 2022)

That final sequence was shot like a movie, Wyatt is something else.


----------



## teddy (Oct 9, 2022)

What's even next for dmg ctrl? they couldn't get it done in a 1v3 lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

teddy said:


> What's even next for dmg ctrl? they couldn't get it done in a 1v3 lol


They have the tag titles. That enables them to go to both shows. They seem to be feuding with Shotzi and Raquel (a makeshift team). Raquel obviously being someone HHH wants to push.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

Hearing Roman talk here. His voice actually sounds like the Rock’s. He actually talks a little like him. I get it. I understand why they were determined to push him for so many years. But he still should have turned heel like five years before he did.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2022)

Hhhhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2022)

It's time to Bo Lieve once more


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)

Dam the Bray tweet has 42k likes.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2022)

No way. AJ hasn’t won a match in months!


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 9, 2022)

Have yall seen the shirts rock wore back im 1999/2000? They all still look flashy. 

Idk why he stopped wearing them, it complimented his charactet extremely well


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> No way. AJ hasn’t won a match in months!



might be why. Anther L.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Have yall seen the shirts rock wore back im 1999/2000? They all still look flashy.
> 
> Idk why he stopped wearing them, it complimented his charactet extremely well



He had breast reduction surgery (Polynesian genetics that he was not fond of) , the scarring was the reason he was wearion them, once that went away he stopped.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 10, 2022)

oh wow damn i did not know that.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

Also funny thing about Bray and Brawn returns is that even though they've been released and resigned they are still the two previous universal champions prior to Roman.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)

Two years ago. Wild.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

Tonight is the season premiere! Will there be a any surprises!!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

I thought they just signed long term deals to NJPW


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

Missed it on first viewing but the mask that Abby the witch was wearing during the whole Wyatt segment at the end of extreme rules was the same one Brody Lee wore during his bludgeon brothers time.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

I have no interest in seeing 60 year olds try to act like they did 30 years ago. The DX segment sounds like it will be bad to me. No interest in seeing them act immature out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

DX looks so old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm convinced Judgement Day vs Edge's team will be the men's Wargames match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

The Good Brothers back is an L. Sorry. HHH fucked that one up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

Bro, Jey. Stand up for yourself. This is worse than Jordan Poole. Knock Roman out if he bitches you out like that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

GODDAMN.

Maryse's tits.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

And there's the Jizz.

I'm going to the store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

I am starting to miss Vince’s booking.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

return of Farmer Brock


----------



## El Hit (Oct 10, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> He had breast reduction surgery (Polynesian genetics that he was not fond of) , the scarring was the reason he was wearion them, once that went away he stopped.


Polynesian roids?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am starting to miss Vince’s booking.


I wouldn't go that far.

The overall product is better.

We no longer have constant rematches week after week.

There are still some growing pains.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> return of Farmer Brock


Looks like Seth's winning the US title tonight.


----------



## El Hit (Oct 10, 2022)

Bork láser destroyed boring bobby. Good


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

Brock is back in time for Crown Jewel.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

And Seth has gold.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 10, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> And Seth has gold.



over 1000 days since the last time he held gold


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

I guess the DX Seniors are the main event. 

I'll skip that.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)

Damn they aged hard.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 10, 2022)

WwE roster looking nicely packed. It was lacking before


----------



## Raiden (Oct 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> WwE roster looking nicely packed. It was lacking before


HHH making some pushing choices I don’t agree with.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

Yeah. I'd argue Nose might be bringing too many people back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2022)

Who will be the first comeback to be lost in the shuffle? Hit Row?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 10, 2022)

WWE just started to use AJ Styles again. 

*AJ Styles.*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2022)

The last thing I want to see is more AJ against Judgment Day. Oh, it is different because Finn and Edge swapped roles? Nonsense. Mysterio, AJ, and Edge all desperately need away from Judgment Day. Just like Alexa, Bianca, and Asuka need away from Damage Ctrl. These feuds are dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2022)

WWE needs more jobbers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 11, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Yeah. I'd argue Nose might be bringing too many people back.



I feel like it was much needed, the roster looked so thin.


----------



## teddy (Oct 11, 2022)

Judgement Day really went and consistently became one of the more over heel factions in the business


----------



## teddy (Oct 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am starting to miss Vince’s booking.


I don't. Not even a little bit

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2022)

Bet these are the same kind of people who bitched when Sasha and Naomi didn't want to be too close to male "fans" when taking photos.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2022)

Cathy Kelley is better than Renee Young. I think WWE already brought someone good back.

I always preferred Cathy Kelley and Charlie Caruso.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 11, 2022)

Cornette being a dumbass again


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 11, 2022)

Wrestling exists post-1980s.

Cornette: And I took that personally.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2022)

Some people are just outside that dynamic. Bray should be one of them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2022)

I already see them doing a lot of smoke and mirrors stuff with Bray.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)

Triple H is going to have an on air role again.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)

Bray is Smackdown bound apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2022)

I hope AEW dynamite comes to Phoenix. I want $5 tickets!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2022)

That Marina Shafir promo is so fucking legendary.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)

Lmao I love the holy shit chants.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2022)

it doesnt as long as they dont break tradition and get fat wyatt on an immediate losing streak


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I love the holy shit chants.



The weirdest thing about Fin and AJ is that the WWE does push the whole they were together angle, but they never were.  Fin (Devitt) had his final match in NJPW and was booted out of the BC before AJ even debuted.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2022)

AEW in Canada so they starting out with Rene and Christian Cage.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2022)

Well damn they going to settle the feud with Jungle Boy and Traitorsaurus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2022)

Well damn, crowd pop for that table spot.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 12, 2022)

Renee is looking pretty good tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That Marina Shafir promo is so fucking legendary.


They gave her _another_ live mic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Renee is looking pretty good tonight.


pics?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> pics?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> AEW in Canada so they starting out with Rene and Christian Cage.




Everyone in this image is now employed by Khan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone in this image is now employed by Khan


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone in this image is now employed by Khan


I think that picture is cropped. I think Booker T is in the real image.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think that picture is cropped. I think Booker T is in the real image.



Yeah but still funny that 5/6 were signed by Tony.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2022)

6 losers lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2022)

Thumbtacks don’t belong in wrestling. And I certainly don’t need to see them in a Liv Morgan match.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2022)

The entire blood line has to be trolling Jey Uso with the whole "Sami won by himself" stuff xD


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 15, 2022)

The promo, although the ending seems to point at Bray still having a DID issue definitely was more Windham opening up about the past 18 months than the Bray character, could definitely feel the emotions about the two close friends he's lost.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 16, 2022)

Corbin is the most underrated wrestler of all time, and a JBL style gimmick would be the perfect way to generate some heat.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 16, 2022)

URL unfurl="true"]https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2022/10/17/wwe-stock-hits-52-week-high-mcmahon-scandal-aftermath.html[/URL]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2022)

This is garbage. What was the point of the extreme rules match?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2022)

Ali is main eventer now?


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 18, 2022)

MJF is in rare from tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 18, 2022)

THIS PROMO IS GODLY.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 18, 2022)

Hangman got fucked up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2022)

Fell right on his neck.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 18, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Who has Moxley injured


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 19, 2022)

dat William Regal and MJF promo 


Regal is right though, just stating facts. MJF still has a lot to prove. MJF can't even get 4-star matches. His in-ring skill sucks tbh. MJF is like Damien Sandow and the Miz combined when it comes to wrestling ability both are dull, and boring, but "safe". That won't make you successful lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)

Rukia said:


> This is garbage. What was the point of the extreme rules match?



I feel like Lashley got screwed for no reason too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 19, 2022)

These mofos had everyone applauding over a promo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 19, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


>



I expected such a reply, you really need to learn how to gracefully take your Ls. I woule think you would be an expert at that by now.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 19, 2022)

Bruh I feel like Sami Zayne and Jey should feud after Roman one more time. Even if he still wins this could seriously elevate them depending on how the feuds play out.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2022)

I got a lot of heat on Twitter for bashing the Athena AEW Dark match lol. I just don’t see the point of having that stiff of a match when no one is watching.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 21, 2022)

Damn Nash's son died at the age of 26, on Scott Hall's Birthday, months after Hall died.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 21, 2022)

26 years old. That's a shame.

This year Nash had to bury one of his best friends now his own son. My condolences.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I got a lot of heat on Twitter for bashing the Athena AEW Dark match lol. I just don’t see the point of having that stiff of a match when no one is watching.



Whats your twitter

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 21, 2022)

Noticed the WWE bros are quiet about Hunter booking Omos vs Braun. If this was AEW some of you would had been bitching up a storm


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 21, 2022)

How do you guys feel about Logan vs Roman as a main event? I hope our Tribal Chief chokes the jabroni out!


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> How do you guys feel about Logan vs Roman as a main event? I hope our Tribal Chief chokes the jabroni out!



Logan needs the win! We need a new champion already.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Noticed the WWE bros are quiet about Hunter booking Omos vs Braun. If this was AEW some of you would had been bitching up a storm


Why does it bother you?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2022)

Bros, HHH is clueless as a booker. He has a lot of people fooled. But eventually you guys will come around; probably when he runs out of returns and some of his returns end up in catering every week.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bros, HHH is clueless as a booker. He has a lot of people fooled. But eventually you guys will come around; probably when he runs out of returns and some of his returns end up in catering every week.



when you say catering, it reminds me of jobbers like Humberto lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2022)

This ring announcer that wwe has now. Samantha Irvin, I think? I think she is dating Ricochet. Anyways, she is fucking great at this job.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2022)

Imperium should be having a feud with the Bloodline soon and elevate Gunther to main event


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2022)

damage ctrl absolutely sucks. And they have made the women’s division worse. WWE’s women’s division is as bad as AEW’s right now!

The worst thing about them is that they are on both shows every week! Their suckage has infected both shows. It is unbelievable.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why does it bother you?



Its a match I feel no one asked for. Omos needs to go to NXT


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2022)

The Usos should be called Damaged Ctrl once Roman loses to Logan Paul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bros, HHH is clueless as a booker. He has a lot of people fooled. But eventually you guys will come around; probably when he runs out of returns and some of his returns end up in catering every week.



he’s also gonna keep introducing new concepts so they have that too. There was a report saying they wanted to make Wrestlemania an international experience.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bros, HHH is clueless as a booker. He has a lot of people fooled. But eventually you guys will come around; probably when he runs out of returns and some of his returns end up in catering every week.


He has earned to the end of the year with me.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2022)

Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2022)

Raiden said:


> he’s also gonna keep introducing new concepts so they have that too. There was a report saying they wanted to make Wrestlemania an international experience.



international experience? 

they should try North Korea or Russia lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He has earned to the end of the year with me.


That's fair. I choose to not give him so much time. He seems stubborn. And he seems like he favors his indie nxt talent that will never succeed in front of the casual fans.

Vince was better.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> That's fair. I choose to not give him so much time. He seems stubborn. And he seems like he favors his indie nxt talent that will never succeed in front of the casual fans.
> 
> Vince was better.


How far ago will you say Vince was better......was.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 22, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Its a match I feel no one asked for. Omos needs to go to NXT


omos was in nxt for years


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2022)

The live crowd at Crown Jewel will go nuts for Strowman vs Omos. Let’s be honest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 22, 2022)

I dont see any type of chemistry in any of Omos matches. 

He moves awkwardly in the ring. I am not sure if its because he does not assert himself as a ring general, or its miscommunication but often he largely (no pun intended) looks out of place.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 22, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I dont see any type of chemistry in any of Omos matches.
> 
> He moves awkwardly in the ring. I am not sure if its because he does not assert himself as a ring general, or its miscommunication but often he largely (no pun intended) looks out of place.



It’s painful to watch irl. I saw his performance in Brooklyn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 22, 2022)

Stone Cold and Big Show actually did aj interview where Big Show attested that working with Stone Cold in the attitude era made him step out of his comfort zone and make people work to his rhythmm as opposed to always working with them.

I feel like this could apply to Omos. He is a giant and he is booked to win...but I honestly dont feel the intensity from him. 

As much as people shit on Braun, he has done well to establish himself as a monster competitor which is a threat. With Omos I feel like he needs to go back to NXT and figure out in-ring work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 22, 2022)

That's not to say Omos completely sucks there definitely is potential but he needs work

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 22, 2022)

Braun is athletic. Omos is just a 7 foot tall wall


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2022)

I probably won’t watch Halloween Havoc. Let me know if I miss anything good.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> international experience?
> 
> they should try North Korea or Russia lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2022)

Bro, why does Rhea Ripley get to beat up all of the male wrestlers? She has been doing it for months. It makes them all look bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Bro, why does Rhea Ripley get to beat up all of the male wrestlers? She has been doing it for months. It makes them all look bad.


Because they get off on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 24, 2022)

My baby Bayley is champion.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2022)

No she isn’t


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 24, 2022)

It was non title.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2022)

Of course the ratings were down. Damage Ctrl was in the main event.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)

Apparently hell in a cell is done.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 26, 2022)

Good


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Apparently hell in a cell is done.


Next up should be extreme rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)

I find it a little surprising because doesn’t that make their jobs harder? Doesn’t that put more pressure in them creatively to make stories?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I find it a little surprising because doesn’t that make their jobs harder? Doesn’t that put more pressure in them creatively to make stories?


You mean their job?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You mean their job?



yeah but isn’t there a lot of creative pressure already?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 26, 2022)

Raiden said:


> yeah but isn’t there a lot of creative pressure already?


Not enough.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2022)

I actually don’t remember the last time I’ve seen a HiAC match.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2022)

I don't like the gimmick ppv's. I think Elimination Chamber, TLC, and Extreme Rules should go away as well.

The only ones I would keep are Money in the Bank, the Royal Rumble, and Survivor Series.

I would even do another Great Balls of Fire before another Hell in a Cell tbh.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)

I’m surprised WWE doesn’t announce their replacement event for HiAC. Doesn’t that affect revenue and other business?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2022)

Yeah KO.  We all remember the night Sami became NXT world champion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 27, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don't like the gimmick ppv's. I think Elimination Chamber, TLC, and Extreme Rules should go away as well.
> 
> The only ones I would keep are Money in the Bank, the Royal Rumble, and Survivor Series.
> 
> I would even do another Great Balls of Fire before another Hell in a Cell tbh.


Yeah. I do not know what got in Vince's head with those names. Lazy. At least with Money in the Bank, Survivor Series, and Royal Rumble they are once a year match types. 2 with big implications with the world title.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)

Some people are saying he might sub in King of the Ring. I guess that makes more sense as a pov concept.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2022)

In case anyone forgot how bad Liv Morgan is at this whole acting thing.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)

Lmao they said enough of this.

Didn’t johncenas character also get killed off? wtf!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 27, 2022)

Good showing from Hayter and Riho last night.  They got something in Hayter and hopefully break her away from Baker sometime soon.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2022)

I am surprised they gave Hayter her deserved victory. Tony has messed up with her multiple times imo.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I am surprised they gave Hayter her deserved victory. Tony has messed up with her multiple times imo.



There is a chance she might end up chasing Cargill for her TBS title since challengers for that has become scarce and Statlander will not be fully healed and back til early next year.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2022)

I wonder who's the greatest fuck boi in the WWE lol


----------



## teddy (Oct 28, 2022)

Maaaan punk's post wwe career really has done a number on his legacy. shit the bed with ufc. then have a great thing going on with a fresh rising company where you're the for sure top guy, and somehow piss that all away too


and i'll always keep the parallel irony in mind of hhh gaining more praise and respect by the day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2022)

CM Punk must have CTE since he’s so emotional like bipolar territory. A bit of a dumbass most of the time too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 28, 2022)

teddy said:


> Maaaan punk's post wwe career really has done a number on his legacy. shit the bed with ufc. then have a great thing going on with a fresh rising company where you're the for sure top guy, and somehow piss that all away too
> 
> 
> and i'll always keep the parallel irony in mind of hhh gaining more praise and respect by the day



Yeah it seemed like everything was going well. I am honestly surprised by everyone saying how toxic it was with him backstage. Wasn't everyone saying they enjoyed his leadership?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2022)

teddy said:


> Maaaan punk's post wwe career really has done a number on his legacy. shit the bed with ufc. then have a great thing going on with a fresh rising company where you're the for sure top guy, and somehow piss that all away too
> 
> 
> and i'll always keep the parallel irony in mind of hhh gaining more praise and respect by the day


Give CM Punk a break.........he had been gone from professional wrestling for like 14 years before that.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2022)

What's with this changing story I hearing about Punk's dog.  First it's invovled in the fight, the it's not, then it's injured, then there is news that Punk was pretty much a psycho throwing fist and not giving a damn about the dog but Omega.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 28, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> What's with this changing story I hearing about Punk's dog.  First it's invovled in the fight, the it's not, then it's injured, then there is news that Punk was pretty much a psycho throwing fist and not giving a damn about the dog but Omega.


Please do not bring trash speculation, going one way or another, here. I am tired of people's biased opinions.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)

What a mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 28, 2022)

Legit surprised how many of the roster are toy collectors.  Still props to them on some of their likes.  Batman TAS, old school Power Rangers, hell the GI Joe related Mortal Kombat figures.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2022)

Jesus Jey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 28, 2022)

Bruh literally everyone who has been involved with The Bloodline has looked legitmiate or it has contributed to their character.

Like I stated, if done right I could seriously see Jey and Sami benefiting out of this. 

I dont think Jey should always be Romans lapdog and they should have one more match together when it inevitably comes crashing down. This seriously has Shield potential in terms of once the faction breaks apart, the individuals come out even better by themselves. 

Back then I could never see the Usos separated but I am interested in seeing them all doing their own thing for awhile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2022)

Emma’s return was sad. Came out to no reaction. HHH’s method of bringing back people as a surprise has absolutely bombed.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 28, 2022)

Roman corpsing after "Ucey" was the best part of the show.

He did his best to hide his laughing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2022)

Everyone trying to remain serious but failing after the Ucey word there. 

Roman adapting also is something that would never have been allowed under Vince regime.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 29, 2022)

If Cena ever returns could he ever turn heel? I dont think it would work. His character is too over at this point


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 29, 2022)

It would be like Hollywood Rock he may get boos but people would still cheer him

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 29, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> It would be like Hollywood Rock he may get boos but people would still cheer him



Cena is now in nostalgia territory, the only way he'd be a heel is if he attacked Sami.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 29, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Roman adapting also is something that would never have been allowed under Vince regime


Roman became this character under Vince, this a smooth brain take.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Roman corpsing after "Ucey" was the best part of the show.
> 
> He did his best to hide his laughing.


Him and Jey.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 29, 2022)

I love how jimmy be having his face covered cause he knows sami about say something goated

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 29, 2022)

.........I did not want to see Karrion vs Drew again. That just soured me of Karrion so much and made Drew look bad by extension.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)

if I were WWE I would sell those Ucey shirts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2022)

teddy said:


> I love how jimmy be having his face covered cause he knows sami about say something goated



Sami can go off script as he pleases? Lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)

Shouldn’t they stagger out reappearances?

edit:  we’ll I guess people need to be paid so you can’t. Unless you paid then and they did nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2022)

The crown jewel card sucks


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)

I don’t care too much  about the marches.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2022)

Lashley/Brock is the only good match. They need to add Rey/Gunther.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)

I’m surprised Bray isn’t on it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 29, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2022)

Roman will be in RAW next week.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

AEW should turn MJF face soon. They definitely need a face of the company that is younger than Jericho and Moxley.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 31, 2022)

Welp, Wed post show is going to be interesting.   Holy shit, was the guy pissed off due to getting piled on by AEW's women's talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> AEW should turn MJF face soon. They definitely need a face of the company that is younger than Jericho and Moxley.



He pretty much is already.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Cornette said people like Jericho supported that on purpose for self again.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

I feel like this long historic Tribal Chief reign is killing two birds with one stone. Main star powers are obviously being put on hold while factions and characters are developing in the mean-time.

I actually like not having to see the titles forcibly jump hand every few months with talent having little to show even though they are a title holder. IMO, Solo or Sami should win the IC title as well to make the group more dominant.

However, I'm not sure if the WWE is focusing on their mid-card as they should. Maybe with Rollins having the US title we will see a change but we shouldn't be seeing him use cowardly heel tactics and running away from fights as much as the WWE likes to do for a majority of heels. 

Tl;dr use the Bloodline as placeholders for the titles while also finding ways to build the midcars in the absence of the titles largely being out of the equation. People dont need titles to be legitimate perfect example right now being Sami Zayne.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I feel like this long historic Tribal Chief reign is killing two birds with one stone. Main star powers are obviously being put on hold while factions and characters are developing in the mean-time.
> 
> I actually like not having to see the titles forcibly jump hand every few months with talent having little to show even though they are a title holder. IMO, Solo or Sami should win the IC title as well to make the group more dominant.
> 
> ...



yeah I think this might be why HHH is calling so many people back. Talent defeicit.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

There’s also a question of what is left for Roman. Feuded with a lot of names already.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> There’s also a question of what is left for Roman. Feuded with a lot of names already.



Cody when he returns I guess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I feel like this long historic Tribal Chief reign is killing two birds with one stone. Main star powers are obviously being put on hold while factions and characters are developing in the mean-time.
> 
> I actually like not having to see the titles forcibly jump hand every few months with talent having little to show even though they are a title holder. IMO, Solo or Sami should win the IC title as well to make the group more dominant.
> 
> ...



which is why Logan needs to win and elevate WWE to greater heights!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Cody when he returns I guess.



Jim’s podcast said they should bring in Fatu.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Jim’s podcast said they should bring in Fatu.



Jacob?  The one who held the MLW title for over 800 days?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Jacob?  The one who held the MLW title for over 800 days?



yeah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> AEW should turn MJF face soon. They definitely need a face of the company that is younger than Jericho and Moxley.


I do not know how. How can you make what he does into a face?


Raiden said:


> There’s also a question of what is left for Roman. Feuded with a lot of names already.





Nemesis said:


> Cody when he returns I guess.


Sheamus(most likely his next opponent)
Orton
Lashley 
Cody


i would say KO, but he needed more build up.


Raiden said:


> Jim’s podcast said they should bring in Fatu.


He is a big boy. Surprised they did not use Tamina.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Orton might be done.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Orton might be done.


Yikes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2022)

BEEN  a damn minute since I've been here. Hope you boys doing good.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know how. How can you make what he does into a face?



By doing exactly what he is doing right now, just against heels. 

Think of when Stone Cold and The Rock turned into tweeners. They were never "good guys" at the height of their careers, they were always assholes. The difference was they directed their antics against despicable heels that the crowd disliked as well. Do not make the mistake of turning MJF into a bully against heels that are sort of undeserving, have him go after guys that go after him and wont let up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> By doing exactly what he is doing right now, just against heels.
> 
> Think of when Stone Cold and The Rock turned into tweeners. They were never "good guys" at the height of their careers, they were always assholes. The difference was they directed their antics against despicable heels that the crowd disliked as well. Do not make the mistake of turning MJF into a bully against heels that are sort of undeserving, have him go after guys that go after him and wont let up.


That's the problem.....the crowd does not seem to dislike any heel.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's the problem.....the crowd does not seem to dislike any heel.



I dont think its that much of a problem to the point in which they need to keep him a heel.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's the problem.....the crowd does not seem to dislike any heel.


 Sammy Guevara.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

Bruh and another thing,

I have been a fan of Jey Usos work man. Have you guys seen his interviews? He is extremely laid back. He has been breaking character yeah, but he seems like he genuinely does not like Sami Zayne lmao. He comes across as extremely bitter and jealous of how he was able to work himself into the Bloodline. This reminds me of when Roman beat him in the I quit match and how he confronted him 


We gotta hand it to everyone in the bloodline, they really helped with getting Roman over as the tribal chief and this whole angle man


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Apparently the zayn thing was just supposed to last a few weeks.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

I did not expect a  balls joke but okay.


----------



## Flowjr (Oct 31, 2022)

How is Reigns a heel? 

Is The Bloodline a tweener faction at this point?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Lol WWE doubling down on womens main event. They said f y’all.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2022)

Damn the crows is totally dead.

they maybe need to have the wrestlers beckon the crowd to wake up more.


----------



## The Juice Man (Oct 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> AEW should turn MJF face soon. They definitely need a face of the company that is younger than Jericho and Moxley.


I disagree. MJF should stay the The Devil. He's already selling an ass load of merch the way he is and he's already the most over guy on their roster.

It would like turning Piper babyface in the 80's when he was megaover as a heel and out popping Hulk Hogan.

Hulk Hogan during HULKAMANIA.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

I wonder if he’s comfortable playing face. He may not have a choice though. People were cheering.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

I mean if he’s facing Moxley that will help keep him heel.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 1, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I mean if he’s facing Moxley that will help keep him heel.


I'd argue MJF is getting bigger pops than even Moxley now as a heel.

Hell he got a bigger pop than Babyface Punk in Chicago.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

This was Jim talking about MJF as a face btw:


also Ric flair:


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

Damage Ctrl sucks! Now the question is, did HHH finally wise up? Or will he just put the title on Bayley at Crown Jewel? (A move that would be a massive mistake!)


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

One take.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

Fuck HHH!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

Is that the same match again? Lol.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

They’re not going to seriously switch the belts back right?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 1, 2022)

HHH is more similar to Vince than I thought.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

If they just win it back and that’s it that would be wild.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2022)

He does need to stop shoving them down our throats tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> HHH is more similar to Vince than I thought.


I prefer Vince booking tbh lol

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

i guess we’ll see how things play out once the excitement simmers from multiple returns.

I think he can help himself a lot by planning long term storylines.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2022)

Yeah......it has not been good. It looked like it had potential.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

NXT is still the wrestling show with the hottest women. Another solid night in that department.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

The other thing about NXT is the commentary is actually different than the main roster shows. Booker T says some wild shit.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2022)

I wish he was on RAW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2022)

I am really hyped for the Marina Shafir/Jade Cargill match since they went in so hard on jdfromny.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

Ava Raine asked about her dad.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

Lmao I hope this does not happen on tv.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I hope this does not happen on tv.


That is actually a interesting match up to have at least once though.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Ava Raine asked about her dad.



she looks like a younger, slightly less fatter Nia Jax


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

I hope they don’t pretend like her dad just doesn’t exist.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I hope this does not happen on tv.



Home victory for Ludwig during a house show.  Nothing to see here.



Raiden said:


> I hope they don’t pretend like her dad just doesn’t exist.



Would be hard to, she definately inherited a lot of Dwayne's facial features that it really can't be done.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

A lot of WWEs revenue came from charging more for rights to RAE and Smackdown?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 2, 2022)

The first time I ever agreed with Ryberg.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

Some people are wondering if Vince might come back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Some people are wondering if Vince might come back.



Are you saying there are still conflicting reports? If Vince comes back the product will worsen. H has improved considerably

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 2, 2022)

Regarding Punk, if AEW fails to capitalize off a Punk and an Elite feud, it would be one of the biggest missed opportunities of this era of Wrestling.

If this isn't a work all parties should seriously set aside their differences and work this shit out. Completely embarassing if they acted like man-children over the ordeal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 2, 2022)

Agreed. 

Punk vs the Elite could be money but it most likely won't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Are you saying there are still conflicting reports? If Vince comes back the product will worsen. H has improved considerably



people  online are concerned he might.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

You know honestly, I would not be surprised if he tried to wiggle back in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

Welp looks like Double J is part of AEW now.  So JJ has been in WCW, WWE, Impact/TNA, GFW () and now here.

Also Boom Boom Cabana was on TV today to face Jericho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2022)

Also, bring back Vince. I would rather have him than HHH.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2022)

AEW women’s division absolutely sucks. Get rid of the TBS title and go back to one championship. And put it on Hayter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah, doesn't the man still have majority of the shares of the company so until he sells those off to where he's not majority owner that showdow will still remain until sell those off or he passes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW women’s division absolutely sucks. Get rid of the TBS title and go back to one championship. And put it on Hayter.



Might as well, I mean they have booked Jade to have streamrolled over the majority of the female roster to where two or three of them can not go after the TBS belt due to stipuplations if they lost to which they did.  To be at the point to where we had to have Cargil/Shafir II happen tonight and the only thing enjoyable was the Nyla Rose commentary......


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2022)

Logan is winning this!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

Rukia said:


> AEW women’s division absolutely sucks. Get rid of the TBS title and go back to one championship. And put it on Hayter.



jim said she same thing


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

This is similar to what @Rukia said. Vince might have had a lack of interest.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 3, 2022)

*clutches pearls*

If Logan wins I would be irritated. 

The Tribal Chief should never drop his prestigious  Title to #secondfiddle Logan..


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

Doubt it. That would make WWE look very silly.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Doubt it. That would make WWE look very silly.



Would definately be up there with Arquette from WCW


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Would definately be up there with Arquette from WCW



lmao!


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 3, 2022)

Doesn't K-Fed have a pinfall victory over Cena when Cena was champ?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

Lol they planning 2024 WM.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2022)

Terrible casting. And Becky Lynch is not hot. The pregnancy ended her prime run. Woof.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2022)

Is she done with wrestling?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Is she done with wrestling?



all i see is a white screen


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> all i see is a white screen



really? You can’t see the Instagram post?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> really? You can’t see the Instagram post?



that's weird i'm on mobile and I just see a white box lol


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2022)

Shame on the rock for kissing Becky's ass!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Terrible casting. And Becky Lynch is not hot. The pregnancy ended her prime run. Woof.



So does this mean we are getting a Good Enough music video remake.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2022)

Becky looking like she moved 10 years forward lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 4, 2022)

The match pretty much nobody wanted but got anyway in all it's glory.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

Saudi crowd is pretty much loud casuals.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

Bro how is Omos so big but has no intensity

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bro how is Omos so big but has no intensity


I have no idea. Big Show was truly the last giant. No one will ever match his intimidating look he had. Especially from 04 to 06.......yes I know he was out of shale, but damn did he look unstoppable. Only looked like a Goldberg, Lesner, Taker, or Cena could beat him.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)

Maybe he should go back to NXT.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have no idea. Big Show was truly the last giant. No one will ever match his intimidating look he had. Especially from 04 to 06.......yes I know he was out of shale, but damn did he look unstoppable. Only looked like a Goldberg, Lesner, Taker, or Cena could beat him.



Maybe this isn't a good comparison but Luke Harper or Erik Rowan. They were huge guys, but they came across as though they could seriously fuck someone up with their character presence.

Or better yet - Kane in 98. Mayhe the masked and attire helped him, and nostalgia might play a hand but he looked intense as a kid.

Omos has this thing where he looks awkward. I see potential with him, hopefully he develops into the giant he is suppose to be.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse 

Umaga! That dude's intensity is unmatched to this day lmaoooo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Maybe this isn't a good comparison but Luke Harper or Erik Rowan. They were huge guys, but they came across as though they could seriously fuck someone up with their character presence.
> 
> Or better yet - Kane in 98. Mayhe the masked and attire helped him, and nostalgia might play a hand but he looked intense as a kid.
> 
> Omos has this thing where he looks awkward. I see potential with him, hopefully he develops into the giant he is suppose to be.


Maybe comp could also be Great Khali. Got about the same body type. But he looks more mobile then Khali.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Umaga! That dude's intensity is unmatched to this day lmaoooo


Umaga is monster role then giant. But yes, he also had that aura. Would have loved to see him vs Brock though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Umaga is monster role then giant. But yes, he also had that aura. Would have loved to see him vs Brock though.



Would you say Braun is a hybrid of both?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 4, 2022)

We had this discussion years ago. TLC and HiAC and Elmination Chamber should he used in specific types of feuds. Maybe once every other year, and not everyone needs to fight in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Would you say Braun is a hybrid of both?


Yes. He got just enough height and the physique. Is it weird though that I actually found him more intimidating looking in 2015-2017 then now?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Eyebrow raising


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)

They might have had that in the cars for a while.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> They might have had that in the cars for a while.


Even if they did, they would not use it if he were going to be bought out or fired. So it is at least interesting and could be telling that they are possibly going to make this into a work.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2022)

One of the best entrance themes of the era.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Maybe this isn't a good comparison but Luke Harper or Erik Rowan. They were huge guys, but they came across as though they could seriously fuck someone up with their character presence.
> 
> Or better yet - Kane in 98. Mayhe the masked and attire helped him, and nostalgia might play a hand but he looked intense as a kid.
> 
> Omos has this thing where he looks awkward. I see potential with him, hopefully he develops into the giant he is suppose to be.


Kane and Viscera are more athletic and talented than Omos  

I heard GUNTHER had a 5 star match against Rey??


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2022)

I say this almost every week. Ricochet's girlfriend is elite at this ring announcing thing.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Eyebrow raising


According to WrestleTalk, Punk might not be leaving AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 4, 2022)

One thing is for sure. Logan Paul and Jake Paul will acknowledge the tribal chief tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh damn so Bobby lost the title and now to Lesnar? Wtf.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2022)

I would be pissed.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

Brock needed a win. He had been eating a lot of L's lately.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2022)

Country Singer lost


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2022)

I thought Bianca was going to lose tbh.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

We the 1s


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

Beautiful buckshot lariat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

That did look legit, I must admit!


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

But still, our reigning, defending, UNDISPUTED!!! WWE UNIVERSAL CHAMPION!!!!

OUR TRIBAL CHIEF!!

ROMAN REIGNS!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

Even Jake Cena must acknowledge Roman now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

@Jake CENA 

Acknowledge your Tribal Chief.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Oh damn so Bobby lost the title and now to Lesnar? Wtf.





Raiden said:


> I would be pissed.





Rukia said:


> Brock needed a win. He had been eating a lot of L's lately.


So like......get it on Omos. Not someone you could build to go after Roman.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

I will say that Bobby Lashley was really over a month ago. And I bet he won’t be as over on Raw as Monday. This is all fine if they have good plans for Bobby. Imagine if the Hurt Business were to reform?

my opinion on crown jewel hasn’t really changed. I view it as an exhibition. A non-canon show.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So like......get it on Omos. Not someone you could build to go after Roman.



The way he lost is by pushing for a third match.  By having his shoulders up and keeping Brock in the hurt lock.  It just keeps the feud going putting the two at 1 win each.  Not what I would have booked but it's Saudi show, nothing but a glorified house show 90% of the time.

The big thing is that it seems they're turning him back to being a killer heel.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

AJ is one of the biggest losers on the roster. He has literally lost like every match against Judgment Day.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2022)

Logan Paul is more talented in the ring than Omos, Solo Sikoa, and Dominik Mysterio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

I think wwe must have a good preparation strategy for the part time wrestlers. Roman and Logan probably rehearsed their asses off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> We the 1s


And Roman still the GOAT.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

There really is no one left. Roman is too good!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There really is no one left. Roman is too good!



sami zayn will come for him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 5, 2022)

Sami and KO are destined for the tag titles.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There really is no one left. Roman is too good!



Much needed rest for our Tribal Chief.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Logan Paul is more talented in the ring than Omos, Solo Sikoa, and Dominik Mysterio



Disagree about Solo, he has good in-ring work.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope the Usos are okay. We definitely need them in the War games match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 5, 2022)

I think BABYGURL is skipping Wargames.

I think it will be Judgment Day vs Edge and the OC for the men's Wargames


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I think BABYGURL is skipping Wargames.
> 
> I think it will be Judgment Day vs Edge and the OC for the men's Wargames


That will be disappointing if true. War Games is made for the Bloodline.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 5, 2022)

Bloodline shoule def be in Wargames

Sami should pull off one last move that solidifies himseld in Roman's eyes


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

Bloodline should be in war games. And Sami should make the mistake that costs them.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2022)

My big takeaway from clash and from crown jewel is that wwe should book all of their big shows in foreign countries. They have burnt out American audiences. But foreign audiences are still excited to see them!

so it is good already that Montreal is getting a ppv next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 5, 2022)

That sucks for Logan. He and Roman put on a great performance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> That sucks for Logan. He and Roman put on a great performance.



fuck that’s like Triple H and Kevin Nash combined


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> fuck that’s like Triple H and Kevin Nash combined



Logan Paul (Using triple H real name) Nash

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)

Logan Paul fucked up/


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> My big takeaway from clash and from crown jewel is that wwe should book all of their big shows in foreign countries. They have burnt out American audiences. But foreign audiences are still excited to see them!
> 
> so it is good already that Montreal is getting a ppv next year.



yeah I think that’s why I think WWE did next Europe.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)

Is planning to do**


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)

Do fuxking  it. Fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Disagree about Solo, he has good in-ring work.



He's just a fat samoan

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> He's just a fat samoan



Maybe if he incorporated the stinkface you would like him more. I remember years back you marked out for Rikishi's return

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Maybe if he incorporated the stinkface you would like him more. I remember years back you marked out for Rikishi's return



Solo Sikoa is like a CAW with a generic samoan moveset

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Solo Sikoa is like a CAW with a generic samoan moveset



Bro in about 5 years, you are going to be referencing Solo Sikoa after shitting all over a new wrestler that debuted!  lol

"This guy sucks! Solo Sikoa was a god tier samoan that had the looks and moveset of an incredible athlete. This guy pales in comparison "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bro in about 5 years, you are going to be referencing Solo Sikoa after shitting all over a new wrestler that debuted!  lol
> 
> "This guy sucks! Solo Sikoa was a god tier samoan that had the looks and moveset of an incredible athlete. This guy pales in comparison "



5 years from now Solo might be in the back serving food lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2022)

Solo might be hanging out with Tamina in 5 years. Facts are facts. Send him out there without the Usos or Sami and see how “over” he is. It takes time, true. But he certainly isn’t there yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Solo might be hanging out with Tamina in 5 years. Facts are facts. Send him out there without the Usos or Sami and see how “over” he is. It takes time, true. But he certainly isn’t there yet.



No one said he was.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Reigns needs to hit three goddamn years with the Undisputed Title lmao

IDC, he needs to do it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 6, 2022)

I think it's confirmed that HHH wants Roman to hold the belts at least until WM.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2022)

They said it would be a while.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2022)

Probably need to see this live before it goes away.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Reigns needs to hit three goddamn years with the Undisputed Title lmao
> 
> IDC, he needs to do it.


Easy. There's no one left! Roman was too good. Gets to carry the belt until he retires.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Bro that entrance is as iconic as Undertakers hahaha

man his next WM entrance gonna be poppin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

big daddy entrance...iconic roman reigns


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Roman Reigns gon join Hollywood soon. Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Roman Reigns gon join Hollywood soon. Enjoy it while it lasts



Next up, Solo Sikoa!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Next up, Solo Sikoa!


Solo has a charisma of a brick wall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Solo has a charisma of a brick wall



Strong silent type..like Roman when he first started. Runs in dah family...

Can't wait to see him dancing with his pops when he wins the undisputed title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 6, 2022)

Solo when he puts on da glasses


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Can't wait to see him dancing with his pops when he wins the undisputed title



YES


----------



## Rukia (Nov 6, 2022)

They need to call up Cora Jade. There are very few in the women’s division that I want to watch right now.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 7, 2022)

Lame af to put XXX


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2022)

I am expecting poor ratings tomorrow. College basketball season started today. I have been watching. Will change the channel on wrestling in a hurry if it sucks.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2022)

Mia Yim came back and the crowd went mild.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Mia Yim came back and the crowd went mild.


Still glad she is back and used property. She can work.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 7, 2022)

So R-Truth likely has a quad tear, at his age (50) that's almost certainly career ending.  I hope he can find something to work with though with the mic though if he can't wrestle again.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2022)

LMAO. Theory used his money in the bank contract for the US title?

This guy HHH is destroying wwe!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> LMAO. Theory used his money in the bank contract for the US title?
> 
> This guy HHH is destroying wwe!


..........why HHH? Just have him lose it to someone......that is a world title shot. The fuck?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2022)

No more Booker of the year images for this clown.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> No more Booker of the year images for this clown.


Well it is definitely not TK.....


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)

Lmao triple H wrong for that.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 8, 2022)

Bro that was a waste and I am a big believer in elevating the IC/US titles as much as possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 8, 2022)

Theory should had just held onto the briefcase for a long ass time. Expire the year round contract clause. If the concern was he would be in limbo they could had just have him shelve it and bring it back out of no where when people forgot about it. Could had been used a year to even three years later down the line.

Have it been a one-time thing by having him wrestle a match to extend his contract clause.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Theory should had just held onto the briefcase for a long ass time. Expire the year round contract clause. If the concern was he would be in limbo they could had just have him shelve it and bring it back out of no where when people forgot about it. Could had been used a year to even three years later down the line.
> 
> Have it been a one-time thing by having him wrestle a match to extend his contract clause.



I wouldn't be mad if a few months down the line, say after mania it turns out that the whole "He used it on the US Title." becomes a loophole allowing him to cash in on Roman or whoever is champion at the time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2022)

Just have him lose the cash in match.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2022)

Right. Even if you don’t rate theory. Surely you can put the briefcase to better use.

HHH squandered the briefcase. That’s what happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)

It seems personal too idk. Vince must have said he doesn’t care irl.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 8, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I wouldn't be mad if a few months down the line, say after mania it turns out that the whole "He used it on the US Title." becomes a loophole allowing him to cash in on Roman or whoever is champion at the time.


That would be a possibility. So stupid he used it on the US title. 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Just have him lose the cash in match.....



IDC what anyone feels about hos character, he puts on an amazing performance. Squashed opportunity.

He seriously could have called Reigns out on a Friday night smackdown and demanded a match. 

In fact that would had been an AMAZING manmer to garner sympathy from the crowd for a potential baby-face run in the future. Him not trying to take the easy way into winning the undisputrd title. Could have had Reigns mock him about half the match telling him he isn't shit but Theory kept getting up but eventually getting chokes out by Reigns in the gulliotine.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2022)

Triple H will probably cancel the MITB moving forward 

OR

he hates Vince's favorites and wants to establish his own


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Triple H will probably cancel the MITB moving forward
> 
> OR
> 
> he hates Vince's favorites and wants to establish his own



Theory is more a Triple H guy than a Vince guy though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2022)

That shit made no sense last night.

Lashley technically didn't answer the challenge because he started beating the piss out of Seth before the match started.

Theory still could have answered the open challenge AFTER the beatdown without using the briefcase.

The honeymoon period for HHH is over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 8, 2022)

The only way to fix this is if it contributes to long-term story telling for Theory. Other wise this is terrible.

Did he piss someone off backstage? He seems extremly respectful and humble outside of his character work. Fuck even if he did, i hate how at the drop of a hat WWE typically will abandon investments into an interesting angle or character.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)

He might have.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> The only way to fix this is if it contributes to long-term story telling for Theory. Other wise this is terrible.
> 
> Did he piss someone off backstage? He seems extremly respectful and humble outside of his character work. Fuck even if he did, i hate how at the drop of a hat WWE typically will abandon investments into an interesting angle or character.



That's why I'm very scared about MJF possibly going to WWE in 2024.

He would get neutered.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 8, 2022)

MJF has AEW by the balls.

Would be absolutely insane if he left it even as soon as 2024. Establish himself fully within that promotion before making the jump to WWE IMO. He would have better leverage in terms of a negotiation.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> That's why I'm very scared about MJF possibly going to WWE in 2024.
> 
> He would get neutered.



MJF will become the next Punk if he goes to WWE. He will bitch and whine whenever things do not go his way because he’s an entitled jerk.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)

They might jump behind him especially due to his age.

if it were me I’d say peace out :Lmao.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2022)

Speaking of MJF.

MJF's Hollywood career kicks off in the Von Erich family movie. Acting is something he's wanted to do and looks like he'll be able to achieve it in AEW.


​EXCLUSIVE: A24’s wrestling pic The Iron Claw from Cannes and Sundance prize-winning filmmaker Sean Durkin (Martha Marcy May Marlene) is getting a new dash of authenticity, with the addition t…
 deadline.com

*EXCLUSIVE*: A24’s wrestling pic _The Iron Claw _from Cannes and Sundance prize-winning filmmaker Sean Durkin (_Martha Marcy May Marlene_) is getting a new dash of authenticity, with the addition to the cast of professional wrestler Maxwell Jacob Friedman.

Friedman joins a stacked ensemble which also includes Jeremy Allen White, Zac Efron, Harris Dickinson, Holt McCallany, Maura Tierney and Lily James, as previously announced.

Based on a true story, _The Iron Claw _follows the rise and fall of the Von Erich family, a dynasty of wrestlers who made a huge impact on the sport from the 1960s to the present day. While Friedman’s role will be his first in a feature, no further details have been disclosed.

Durkin is directing from his own script, with A24 set to finance and produce. Access Industries and BBC Films are serving as co-financiers on the film developed by House Productions, with the support of Access Entertainment and BBC Film. Producing alongside A24 are Tessa Ross, Juliette Howell and Angus Lamont for House Productions.

Friedman has gone by the moniker “MJF” since joining All Elite Wrestling in January 2019. He’s previously wrestled for Major League Wrestling, Combat Zone Wrestling and Five Borough Wrestling, having made his debut in the ring in 2015, and is represented by CAA and Activist Artists Management.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't remember any MITB holder on a losing streak that bad.

Time to dust off an oldie.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


>



Context is key with the Nash one. Listening to it you can tell AJ was joking with Kev there.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)

lol I didn’t catch it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2022)

Raiden said:


> lol I didn’t catch it


You headline reading only ho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You headline reading only ho.



Exactly, this isn't the cafe, we're supposed to go beyond the headlines here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2022)

Welp saw the clip of them doing away with the 7/11 title so that is fine.  Don't know which is funnier, the way the title was disposed of or that the act itself was a botch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)

I wonder if they will reintroduce the tv title with another concept


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 9, 2022)

Is there anything left for John Cena to do? Besides beat Flair's record?

Like we discusses before, a heel angle wouldn't work. He would have to go above and beyond to get the audience to dislike him and even then, the fans might still like him.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Is there anything left for John Cena to do? Besides beat Flair's record?
> 
> Like we discusses before, a heel angle wouldn't work. He would have to go above and beyond to get the audience to dislike him and even then, the fans might still like him.



Honestly trying to think as well.  He could ref Rock v Roman.  But other than that what? 

Honestly, I only want to see him back if Randy gets to 16 titles, the title is vacant and it's Randy v Cena for the 17th with a loser retiring stipulation.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)

Maybe push someone new?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)

I thought maybe this meant he would fight Bray lol.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 9, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly trying to think as well.  He could ref Rock v Roman.  But other than that what?
> 
> Honestly, I only want to see him back if Randy gets to 16 titles, the title is vacant and it's Randy v Cena for the 17th with a loser retiring stipulation.





Raiden said:


> Maybe push someone new?



That would be a great stipulation.

The reason why I ask is that there are John Cena vs Logan Paul rumors floating.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 9, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> That would be a great stipulation.
> 
> The reason why I ask is that there are John Cena vs Logan Paul rumors floating.



If Logan tore his ACL he’s done.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 9, 2022)

That roll into a drop kick move looks kind of silly though tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2022)

I just realised she actually missed the bin and it fell outside onto the floor itself.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I just realised she actually missed the bin and it fell outside onto the floor itself.



yeah the others made faces  too


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2022)

Raiden said:


> yeah the others made faces  too



even though it does seem to be a botched throwaway, it also works well with the crazed Nikki gimmick also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2022)

And the heel turns keep coming.  Well at least they did Joe on TV instead of on one of the Dark episodes like Athena.  Man it took two match til it rang in the crowd's head that Athena was going heel with the beat downs.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the heel turns keep coming.  Well at least they did Joe on TV instead of on one of the Dark episodes like Athena. Man it took two match til it rang in the crowd's head that Athena was going heel with the beat downs.



Joe's better as a heel anyway. If they let him go full vicious mode.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2022)

How I imagine it is for Cole without clicking the link

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Speaking of MJF.
> 
> MJF's Hollywood career kicks off in the Von Erich family movie. Acting is something he's wanted to do and looks like he'll be able to achieve it in AEW.
> 
> ...


Good for him. AEW will likely be dead in the next 5-10 years, he should have a run in the big leagues then transition to acting full time.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Good for him. AEW will likely be dead in the next 5-10 years, he should have a run in the big leagues then transition to acting full time.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

I agree about 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I agree about 10 years.


If he doesn’t sign a new contract, they’re finished. So it’ll just depend on how much is left on their tv contract at the time. The only sad part is he knows all of this, and I don’t think he’ll want to be responsible for them having a documentary on peacock.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

Yeah Punk and him leaving would be wild


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 11, 2022)

Punk is unemployable

he cant even wrestle anymore. He gets hurt every match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

Lol I would be pissed  if I was Mahal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lol I would be pissed  if I was Mahal.


Something happen?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

Lmao


Mickey Mouse said:


> Something happen?



Destroyed by Strowman.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks like the Bloodline will be at WarGames after all.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

I think Johnny uso wanted to laugh badly.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2022)

horrible botch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 11, 2022)

They started chanting for the tables lmao


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2022)

Rukia said:


>



wtf is this? Aint too late for Halloween now?


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 12, 2022)

Bro Roman is on another level 


"Ha ha ha ha ha! You can't even get the mic to work. What are you gonna do pal?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 12, 2022)

Props to New Day for giving the win for The Usos. The important thing here is The Bloodline being "legitimized." 

This is once a generation terms of a stable. 

Doesn't take away from the New Day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2022)

I agree with the once in a gen thing.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 12, 2022)

only da real rememba....


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 12, 2022)

Without a doubt, these guys have carried the past decade of wrestling


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 12, 2022)

Bruh Tribal Chief Reigns is definitely one of WWEs greatest creations.

I would love to see one last triple threat match with The Shield man. One can only dream.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2022)

Maybe not after Moxley signed a five year contract.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Without a doubt, these guys have carried the past decade of wrestling


It is a shame Dean Ambrose retired.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2022)

Every signing is a major signing.......

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2022)

Hornswoggle was a major signing too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2022)

None of WWE’s “surprises” are big ones.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Punk is unemployable
> 
> he cant even wrestle anymore. He gets hurt every match


He was the only one on that clown show providing digestible content. All of his stories made sense, were the most well received, and the most engaged. He was the entire brand, now that he’s gone it’s unwatchable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 13, 2022)

Nope,

Jericho and Moxley have been carrying AEW since its foundation. 

The Elite and other names getting into an ego match with Punk and doing politics to dissuade his influence severely cost AEW without a doubt tho.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 13, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Nope,
> 
> Jericho and Moxley have been carrying AEW since its foundation.
> 
> The Elite and other names getting into an ego match with Punk and doing politics to dissuade his influence severely cost AEW without a doubt tho.


Both Jericho and Moxley have been losing viewership in their respective segments since punk left. The Jericho-Cabana match lost something like 120k viewers in 15mins.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> Both Jericho and Moxley have been losing viewership in their respective segments since punk left. The Jericho-Cabana match lost something like 120k viewers in 15mins.



it’s a shame the Punk thing fell through. Only way they got momentum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2022)

Raiden said:


> it’s a shame the Punk thing fell through. Only way they got momentum.


Kahn did not know how to capitalize on it and the participants I guess did not want to be a part of it. The following Dynamite they started the show with 1.4 million viewers. Now.....now they just completely squandered it and trying to sweep it under the rug. As a result by now the opening match of this past Dynamite lost the most view and no one could bring them back. Not MJF or the Acclaimed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Kahn did not know how to capitalize on it and the participants I guess did not want to be a part of it. The following Dynamite they started the show with 1.4 million viewers. Now.....now they just completely squandered it and trying to sweep it under the rug. As a result by now the opening match of this past Dynamite lost the most view and no one could bring them back. Not MJF or the Acclaimed.



that’s crazy. Wow.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2022)

Lmao Tyrus won the new championship.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2022)

MJF was never a draw


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> MJF was never a draw


Hot take!


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 14, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> The Jericho-Cabana match lost something like 120k viewers in 15mins.


I was one of those viewers who changed the channel.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2022)

Never looked.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 14, 2022)

Lmao Austin theory.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 15, 2022)

Bad news. 

KO has a knee injury and is out of War games.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Bad news.
> 
> KO has a knee injury and is out of War games.



damn. Get better soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Bad news.
> 
> KO has a knee injury and is out of War games.


Too many injuries in both companies.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 16, 2022)

He’s not wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2022)

He’s not.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 16, 2022)

I hope this is a swerve.

I can't buy MJF as a full blown babyface.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2022)

I already said this lol. Logan is also better than the overrated Usos with all their boring and same old samoan drops and superkicks


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2022)

Wow this what @Rukia said:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Wow this what @Rukia said:


@Rukia  Is an insider confirmed.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2022)

Spot on.

Well I guess it all makes sense now.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 17, 2022)

This is kind of a mind fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2022)

Vince is an oddball. All he does is work out.


----------



## teddy (Nov 17, 2022)

Checked aew numbers and goddamn i can see them croaking in a couple years at this rate



Rukia said:


>


she looks like a hellblade cosplay


----------



## teddy (Nov 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Every signing is a major signing.......


They're all major until they somehow end up relegated to youtube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2022)

When WWE is down, AEW is down, all of wrestling is down.

also, we are at the point where AEW needs to book smaller venues.


----------



## teddy (Nov 17, 2022)

Yeah it's getting sad to see 40% of a venue tarped off every week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Rukia  Is an insider confirmed.



He is the former tag team champion Nicholas.  So you never know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> He is the former tag team champion Nicholas.  So you never know


Holy call back! Forgot about Rukia=Nicholas.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Holy call back! Forgot about Rukia=Nicholas.



Long term booking in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Wow this what @Rukia said:


like at all? doesn't he have no choice but to watch it when he's at gorilla?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> like at all? doesn't he have no choice but to watch it when he's at gorilla?



I guess some of that might be bs. Maybe he wasn’t looking as often as we’d think.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2022)

But I also wonder if that’s a trick. Throw water on the allegations by making Vince look distant and unengaged.


----------



## teddy (Nov 18, 2022)

mox doesn't know it but he needs to strike a balance between this and his current schtick if he's trying lead as ace. feels like his character is just

"WiLd ThInG!"
*ferociously sways arms on his way to the ring*
"blood, sweat, tears, wars, and i've seen the devil!"
*explains nothing else*
*leaves*

there's nothing else to sink your teeth into

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2022)

Damn it's really been 10 years


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> mox doesn't know it but he needs to strike a balance between this and his current schtick if he's trying lead as ace. feels like his character is just
> 
> "WiLd ThInG!"
> *ferociously sways arms on his way to the ring*
> ...




Hate to point this out (not really), but I am pretty sure you can dissect the simplicity of any Wrestler, hell even the greatest of all time lmao


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Damn it's really been 10 years



lmao I bust out laughing when Ryback was there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 18, 2022)

I thought KO was hurt?
Glad I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 18, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Hate to point this out (not really), but I am pretty sure you can dissect the simplicity of any Wrestler, hell even the greatest of all time lmao



It stands out more if you're not doing enough to keep your act fresh. the GOATs weren't trying to be intense badasses all the time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 18, 2022)

teddy said:


> It stands out more if you're not doing enough to keep your act fresh. the GOATs weren't trying to be intense badasses all the time



I don't see what that has to do with the point you made in which I responded.

What you described of Moxley is pretty much simplified defining characteristics of his overall character he has been playing for the past two years.

Just about every past and current wrestler can be described in how you described Moxley.

Regarding the point you're making now, yeah I can see an irritation with wanting something different. But there is an overall consistency that has to be considered with each wrestler in a promotion. Especially in a stacked roster such as AEW. Other wise people will get confused. And also, if it isn't broken why fix it?


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 18, 2022)

And that segment...I don't get it. That's that cringe WWE pg humor that I guess is sort of charming? Moxley is a gritty guy. Why go to WWE (vince era) style humor? How does that compliment his character?


----------



## teddy (Nov 19, 2022)

He doesn't have to be a fucking mounty again or none of that shit 

all i'm saying is super serious mox feels like a parody this point

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 19, 2022)

teddy said:


> He doesn't have to be a fucking mounty again or none of that shit
> 
> all i'm saying is super serious mox feels like a parody this point



I think I get what you mean. Watching that video I was confused haha my b.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2022)

He needs to beef up the team that writes stories.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 19, 2022)

I’ll never forget how Moxley v Kenta seemed so random.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 19, 2022)

Nice to see Punk having a good time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2022)

When Dean Ambrose debuted in WWE with Shield, I really thought he was Festus' little brother. He really looked like Festus especially when he sticks his tongue out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 19, 2022)

The New England area is definitely MJF turf.

Fans booing Moxley. Now sounds like FU chants to Moxley.

Mox is doing the honors tonight. Flipping off the crowd.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2022)

And Regal with the betrayal.

The Devil is still a heel.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)

Good finish!


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> When Dean Ambrose debuted in WWE with Shield, I really thought he was Festus' little brother. He really looked like Festus especially when he sticks his tongue out



Lmaoooooooooooo


----------



## teddy (Nov 20, 2022)

The "Fuck CM Punk" chants took me out


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2022)

MJf can’t wrestle a 5-star match. I told you guys. Shitty movese and WCW ending style of match

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

Congrats to MJF.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)

I really hope this one does well. The wrestling market needs some competition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

Punk would have helped a lot.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

Lmao.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 20, 2022)

Not wrestling related but Jason David Frank who played Tommy from Power Rangers died at the age of 49 from suicide.

We lost two 90's icons in Kevin Conray and now Jason David Frank.

Rest in Power.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Not wrestling related but Jason David Frank who played Tommy from Power Rangers died at the age of 49 from suicide.
> 
> We lost two 90's icons in Kevin Conray and now Jason David Frank.
> 
> Rest in Power.


My childhood......


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2022)

Flowjr said:


>



Best wrestler?? He’s more delusional than CM Punk


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

He’s in character right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)

Bro you realize he's selling himself and the title right


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


> He’s in character right?



Yes lol

@The Juice Man

MJF plays such a convincing heel, he makes @Jake CENA buys into his character. Legendary MJF

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


> He’s in character right?



He’s not


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 20, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> He’s not



You know Dominic is not Eddie's son, right?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> You know Dominic is not Eddie's son, right?



He is!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

I got thrown off by @Jake CENAs post

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2022)

Damn Jamie nobels last match is at a house show. They couldn’t put that on RAW?


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2022)

I thought they hated each other.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 21, 2022)

this theme slaps


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 21, 2022)

!


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 21, 2022)

LOL @Jake CENA  i think you are jim cornettes NF account

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> !


Ace Steele being fired is no work.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2022)

So just tuned in to watch Sheamus and co beat Balor and co.  And now Jonny Wresting vs the Jizz supposedly.  Nvm, Miz got replaced with Omos........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2022)

So Omos "wrestilng" equals rating according to Triple H.......... 

So "War Pigs" from Black Sabbath as the offical song for Survivor Series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2022)

Umm....... didn't Ali have better ring gear on in the past, what happened to it?   Current gear literally make him look like a basic CAW. 

Well predictably Theory wins the match though good showing from Ali.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2022)

wtf did they do to rebel heart D:


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> LOL @Jake CENA  i think you are jim cornettes NF account



Logan Paul is better than MJF. MJF is just a big ass mouthpiece.

Logan Paul only trained for a short while, while MJF has been doing this whole shit for the rest of his life yet he can't even put on a 4* match. He's a fraud and you know it. 

I can't really take MJF seriously when a Youtuber is far more better than him, sorry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2022)

I don't get it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2022)

I am sorry......but music just makes it hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 22, 2022)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2022)

Raw sucked again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't get it.



it reminds me of Brays stuff.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Raw sucked again



jim cornette said it was terrible too.


----------



## Aries (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm assuming moxley is taking his vacation now, curious on who will be MJFs first feud as aew champion


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 22, 2022)

Aries said:


> curious on who will be MJFs first feud as aew champion



No one! because no one wants to job to MJF lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 23, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> No one! because no one wants to job to MJF lol



You need to @ him on twitter. Would pay money to see you two try to out-troll the other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> You need to @ him on twitter. Would pay money to see you two try to out-troll the other.



ratings will plummet just wait for it lol

MJF is just a glorified transitional champion and his future opponents will carry him all through the match

he can’t even sell a bump ffs


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 23, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> ratings will plummet just wait for it lol
> 
> MJF is just a glorified transitional champion and his future opponents will carry him all through the match
> 
> he can’t even sell a bump ffs



Bookmarking this post  

If raitings dont drop you gotta call MJF big daddy


----------



## Raiden (Nov 23, 2022)

I don’t think they will plummet but he doesn’t have the punching power as someone like Punk. Business wise that was still a better direction but Punk made things difficult I guess.


----------



## Aries (Nov 23, 2022)

Push Ricky starks and give him a month to feud with mjf over a one and done match. That would be a great first feud for mjf to have first.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bookmarking this post
> 
> If raitings dont drop you gotta call MJF big daddy



no, i will call him fake miz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 23, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> MJF plays such a convincing heel, he makes @Jake CENA buys into his character. Legendary MJF


MJF is in character 24/7. That's why I don't think he would fit in WWE.

Jake Cena getting worked by the  best heel in the business.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 23, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> MJF is in character 24/7. That's why I don't think he would fit in WWE.
> 
> Jake Cena getting worked by the  best heel in the business.



It's adorable watching mark @Jake CENA  using CM Punk's promo insults towarda MJF. Adorable mark lol..

Soon we will hear him say "hah! MJF most certainly isnt one of the greats! Someone needs to teach him some hustle loyalty and respect!!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2022)

Just tuning in.  Saw Starks win, but now watching the crowd let the Elite have it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2022)

"Fuck the Elite"  "Fuck him up"    How long before the pitchforks and torches come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2022)

Death Triangle had to win this on in Chi-town, they would have rioted if the Elite took it there.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 23, 2022)

I went to Publix when I saw the Elite come out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> It's adorable watching mark @Jake CENA  using CM Punk's promo insults towarda MJF. Adorable mark lol..
> 
> Soon we will hear him say "hah! MJF most certainly isnt one of the greats! Someone needs to teach him some hustle loyalty and respect!!"



I saw the resemblance to the Miz long before CM Punk even used it as an insult

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 24, 2022)

Forgive John he’s still in his Peacemaker character

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 24, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> I saw the resemblance to the Miz long before CM Punk even used it as an insult



How does it feel that MJF is the top wreslter in this generation of wrestling so far?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> How does it feel that MJF is the top wreslter in this generation of wrestling so far?



You forgot Roman existed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am sorry......but music just makes it hilarious.


Meanwhile all our tribal chief has to do get people invested is show up and point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2022)

I don’t think having dominik beat up Rey is gonna get him any further. But maybe that’s it the goal lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I don’t think having dominik beat up Rey is gonna get him any further. But maybe that’s it the goal lol.


They have bring it to the boiling point slowly. So that they will have their match at like Royal Rumble. Or hell probably Wrestlemania if they can find ways for Dominik to weasel out of matches with his father that long.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 25, 2022)

Remember when we hated Batista's return? 

Looking back at it in terms of story-line, evolution coming back as well was a success just not with what creatice envisioned.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 25, 2022)

I cant believe this was literally nearly 10 years ago man. It feels like maybe three-four


----------



## teddy (Nov 25, 2022)

What's crazy is realizing how long the entire shield trio have been in a public sphere at the forefront of the wrassling business

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 25, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> You forgot Roman existed?


@Flowjr
Jake Cena finally admits Roman is the GOAT.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2022)

Too many miles on those tires to come back from this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 25, 2022)

Orton has ben using the RKO (Diamond cutter) since 2003

That's almost 20 years of taking those flat back bumps night in night out.

Sad to say but this was bound to happen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> @Flowjr
> Jake Cena finally admits Roman is the GOAT.



@Jake CENA gimmick has always been to be the biggest tsundere lol

"I-It's not like you're over with me or anything...b-baka!!"


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> @Flowjr
> Jake Cena finally admits Roman is the GOAT.



I never said Roman to be the Goat. He’s the best “worker” right now. This year


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 25, 2022)

@Flowjr 
Do you also watch "Reliving the War" videos from Wrestling Bios?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Orton has ben using the RKO (Diamond cutter) since 2003
> 
> That's almost 20 years of taking those flat back bumps night in night out.
> 
> Sad to say but this was bound to happen.



How can he wrestle again? That seems really serious


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I really hope this one does well. The wrestling market needs some competition.


is this ever coming out tho? lol 
feels like its been in development for like 4 years now.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 26, 2022)

Raiden said:


> How can he wrestle again? That seems really serious



Maybe after 5 years


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 26, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I cant believe this was literally nearly 10 years ago man. It feels like maybe three-four


Youre fuckin old

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 26, 2022)

Zhen Chan said:


> Youre fuckin old



But I still handle your mother with long hard youthful strokes, brother.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Nov 26, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> @Flowjr
> Do you also watch "Reliving the War" videos from Wrestling Bios?



I might have. Do you have any videos to rec?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I might have. Do you have any videos to rec?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 26, 2022)

No......just.....no. Stop the fucking feud with Rollins. It is over. It ended with that last match. This would be stupid.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2022)

4 matches within a years time is a lot. especially when rollins is already 0-3 lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2022)

Yeah that doesn’t help Cody at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2022)

women's waaah gaymes up first


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2022)

This Shotzi/Ronda match is Botchamania gold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2022)

Roman's death face when he hugged Sami.  Hearts are going to break soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2022)

Bros sami is gonna die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 26, 2022)

General Roman sitting there saying who is the next to go.


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2022)

Of course roman has a chair while everyone else is standing 


i love this man


----------



## teddy (Nov 26, 2022)

Why is every single shot of roman in the cage immaculate?


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 26, 2022)

Jey FINALLY accepts Sami Uso.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 26, 2022)

Bruh, this guys content is amazing. I really like his level of commitment to the videos he puts together.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2022)

Austin Theory Wins United States Championship At WWE Survivor Series
					

AND NEW! Austin Theory is the new United States Champion, […] The post Austin Theory Wins United States Championship At WWE Survivor Series appeared first on Wrestlezone.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2022)

Damn I feel bad for Bobby. Lost to Lensar and now this.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 27, 2022)

@The Juice Man


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2022)

Shotzi and Ronda have been bad for months. Why are they given a big ppv match?


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bruh, this guys content is amazing. I really like his level of commitment to the videos he puts together.



The last one I watched of his Monday night raw reviews was the night after mania where Austin got his first title. 

Reliving early Nitro of Nash calling out Hogan for Syxx not being about. Hogan putting him down, then later on Raw he comes out as X-Pac (though not named yet) and does his promo attacking Hogan and Bischoff. Also pointing out how pissed off Hall and Nash were at the time wanting to be over there. (Both Hall and Nash confirmed this to be true too later on)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 27, 2022)

So I guess now the Sami Bloodline story is permanent?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Nov 27, 2022)

This is the best story wrestling has had in years.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2022)

Raiden said:


> So I guess now the Sami Bloodline story is permanent?


Slowly but surely Sami works his magic is my guess.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 27, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> @The Juice Man


Bloodline is unified.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 27, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Bloodline is unified.




Not so fast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 28, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> The last one I watched of his Monday night raw reviews was the night after mania where Austin got his first title.
> 
> Reliving early Nitro of Nash calling out Hogan for Syxx not being about. Hogan putting him down, then later on Raw he comes out as X-Pac (though not named yet) and does his promo attacking Hogan and Bischoff. Also pointing out how pissed off Hall and Nash were at the time wanting to be over there. (Both Hall and Nash confirmed this to be true too later on)


 
I wonder if he has some connections or just info camps on different wrestling websites. A lot of what he puts out seems mostly valid which is crazy to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Not so fast





Trolling Nemesis.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Trolling Nemesis.



Simon Miller wouldn't lie like that D:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2022)

If only it were true.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2022)

Raw will be commercially free for one hour today.


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 28, 2022)

Why is Rollins wearing his wife's lingerie?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 28, 2022)

Have yall seen this?

So wholesome lol


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2022)

bro i ain't ever seen the nose with that kind of twinkle in his eye. shit wholesome af

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2022)

Apparently there’s some real life heat from that match.


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 29, 2022)

Kevin Owens smacking Reigns hard, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah its one of those moments like when Logan Paul punched Roman too hard on the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Nov 29, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah its one of those moments like when Logan Paul punched Roman too hard on the face



Nice to see you back brother.

Has The Bloodline winning kept you punching the air?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Kevin Owens smacking Reigns hard, right?



yep it turned into a big problem.


----------



## teddy (Nov 29, 2022)

It blew over in the locker room instead of a presser tho


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2022)

True


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Nice to see you back brother.
> 
> Has The Bloodline winning kept you punching the air?



Sami Uso

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 30, 2022)

The Elite are the main event tonight.

Now I when I'm going to pick up my Chinese food.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 30, 2022)

The world title looks great on MJF's waist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 30, 2022)

MJF getting a new title belt? Burberry leather. Nice

BBB.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> The Elite are the main event tonight.
> 
> Now I when I'm going to pick up my Chinese food.



They do way too many spots man. I love their in-ring ability but AEW in general needs to chill with over-saturated spots.

But I have to say man, Kenny Omega is one of the best in-ring performers I have ever seen. 

But I understand people being nauseated with The Elite.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 1, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> MJF getting a new title belt? Burberry leather. Nice
> 
> BBB.


Yup. The title looks classy as fuck.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2022)

I thought it was interesting that they had him knock down Regal. I think working together could have helped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2022)

It’s as if to say “MJF doesn’t need Regal.” But it could help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 1, 2022)

And if that was to dig at Triple H for the tweet he did about Regal, it played exactly into HHHs hands.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 1, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I thought it was interesting that they had him knock down Regal. I think working together could have helped.



Feel as though it was the right move. Completely unpredictable, and MJF certainly does not need Regal. Honestly, all of the investment and attention to his character is really by himself. He has got to mold himself outside of aligning with other people, and he has been good for that.

Compare him and Dominik for example. Probably the best examples to use for it.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 1, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Feel as though it was the right move. Completely unpredictable, and MJF certainly does not need Regal. Honestly, all of the investment and attention to his character is really by himself. He has got to mold himself outside of aligning with other people, and he has been good for that.
> 
> Compare him and Dominik for example. Probably the best examples to use for it.


Dominik Is the goat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 1, 2022)

He has got to get off his dad's lap.

And they keep treating him as if he is a little boy. Isn't he in his lmid to late 20s?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Dec 2, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> The Elite are the main event tonight.
> 
> Now I when I'm going to pick up my Chinese food.


Based on the ratings you not the only one operating on that time timeframe  

it's clear people don't want to see the same match 7 fucking times, but they have these trios belts and barely any trios the crowd gives a shit about now 

hopefully tony calls an audible

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Hit (Dec 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> He has got to get off his dad's lap.
> 
> And they keep treating him as if he is a little boy. Isn't he in his lmid to late 20s?


He Is 25 AND already above Eddie guerrero

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

There are rumors that Solo Sikoa is actually the mole and will be the one to betray Roman Reigns. He was "sent by the elders" to do it.

That would be an interesting twist, and I am for that as opposed to the Usos or Sami betraying Roman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

I am also for The Bloodline turning on Sami and them making a star out of him for it, even if he fails to win the undisputed title in the end. I really hope they handle the completion of this stable and storyline to where all characters look credible.


----------



## El Hit (Dec 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> He has got to get off his dad's lap.
> 
> And they keep treating him as if he is a little boy. Isn't he in his lmid to late 20s?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

He should have just gone to the indies and made a name for himself there lmao, then come back to the WWE.

I feel as though he could had learned so much. At the very least, try NXT. Whats happening now is just jeapordizing his growth I feel.

But you know who knows? We were all wrong regarding Roman Reigns for the most part.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 2, 2022)

Nakamura trolling Imperium and imperium playing along

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2022)

He is a damn hero. Not even Rey should get away with that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> He has got to get off his dad's lap.
> 
> And they keep treating him as if he is a little boy. Isn't he in his lmid to late 20s?



I don’t think he will ever shake off that image.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

He never really seems to have gotten a character.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah he hasn't. 

Him doing his own thing in NXT would had done him wonders, or even in the Indies.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

Santino and Hornswoggle were more over than Dominik.

Maybe he needs the Cena burial moment that he gave to Reigns years back. That'll do him some good. I genuniely mean that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

Wonder what will happen to him.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

That might be why they went the totally opposite direction with the Rocks daughter.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

Raiden said:


> That might be why they went the totally opposite direction with the Rocks daughter.



I am glad they did.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah they kinda screwed that kid over.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

I don't dislike Dominik, there is just much to be desired.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

Same here. Boring.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> There are rumors that Solo Sikoa is actually the mole and will be the one to betray Roman Reigns. He was "sent by the elders" to do it.
> 
> That would be an interesting twist, and I am for that as opposed to the Usos or Sami betraying Roman.



elders? who? Rikishi?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)

Triple H might take care of him. But he needs to go  to NXT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 2, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> elders? who? Rikishi?



Hahahahahahahahaha shut up bro LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Hahahahahahahahaha shut up bro LOL



you had me rolling when I read "elders" like wtf lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 2, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> elders? who? Rikishi?


And the wild samoans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2022)

Hopefully by then Dom will have a better character going for himself.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 3, 2022)

Jimmy calling out Sami's lying? Unexpected. Bruh literally no one can tell what will happen.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Jimmy calling out Sami's lying? Unexpected. Bruh literally no one can tell what will happen.



the seeds are already planted. prepare yourselves for the inevitable return of the elders!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2022)

Do it for big kev's son.  But also do it because a lot of the stories he tells are great to listen to anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2022)

Y2J is such a fucking imbecile. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2022)

I actually used to like Jericho. In my defense, this is before his politics became public and before his putrid AEW run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 3, 2022)

I was let down finding out about Chris Jericho's opiniona regarding healthcare. Isn't he Canadian? The nerve

Also finding out him and Undertaker donated to Trump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 3, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I was let down finding out about Chris Jericho's opiniona regarding healthcare. Isn't he Canadian? The nerve
> 
> Also finding out him and Undertaker donated to Trump.



Undertaker was not surprising, hardcore middle age white Texan guy, where else was he going to go?  He's just Glenn Jacobs just not tweeting insanity on a daily basis.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I was let down finding out about Chris Jericho's opiniona regarding healthcare. Isn't he Canadian? The nerve
> 
> Also finding out him and Undertaker donated to Trump.



he’s Comedian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2022)

Overexposed in AEW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2022)

If there is one person who wrestles too much and is on tv too much in AEW... it is Chris Jericho.

Fozzy needs to go on tour or something!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

he’s on tour in AEW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

Damn man it’s kinda sad


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

Damn he’s making $3 million a year.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 4, 2022)

I do believe he is over exposed but realize, this is probably his .last stretch as a consistent wrestler.

When he offically is done, it will be sad.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

I mean he’s on and in everything. Yeah maybe we should head back to the E if this is it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2022)

Not to mention that Fat2J has gone through a hundred gimmick changes already while in AEW. He’s changing his moniker every fucking month lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 4, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I mean he’s on and in everything. Yeah maybe we should head back to the E if this is it.




He is a GOAT. Makes complete sense he is enjoying his time in AEW

1. Really answers only to Khan who gives him freedom.

2. Doesn't need to deal with backstage WWE creative.

3. Is allowed more creativity he probably couldn't express in different promotions

4. Knows he is one of the companies top draws

5. Locker room absolute leader.

I want him to still retire in WWE though but feel as though he benefits AEW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

He should go.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2022)

I would say I don’t want him on wwe television.

but I guess I don’t really care. The product has gotten so bad under HHH, I barely watch anymore. I pretty much just watch bloodline clips on YouTube right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2022)

Unfortunately Chris Jericho is STILL the biggest star in AEW. But definitely retire in WWE. MJF is trying his ass off to get the company more exposure though.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

I agree that he’s the best they have. Losing Punk was a huge L.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 4, 2022)

Losing Cody and Punk were Ls despite the issues people may have with both of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 4, 2022)

This shit is so painful to watch


----------



## Raiden (Dec 4, 2022)

I still have t watched lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 4, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> This shit is so painful to watch



not really


----------



## Raiden (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Dec 5, 2022)

Bro Imma be honest

This is the worst carnation of Bray Wyatt as a character. All he does is cut emotional promos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 5, 2022)

For what I've being reading from the dirtsheets about Regal leaving AEW, the more I think Punk was right during his media meltdown.

At least Seth is not wearing Becky's underwear this week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bro Imma be honest
> 
> This is the worst carnation of Bray Wyatt as a character. All he does is cut emotional promos.


I agree.


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah at least the funhouse was eery because you knew bray was purely off his shit. idk what he's doing here


----------



## teddy (Dec 6, 2022)

hope they keep doing more of these segments honestly


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2022)

Any updates regarding the ‘elders’?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Bro Imma be honest
> 
> This is the worst carnation of Bray Wyatt as a character. All he does is cut emotional promos.



first time? this is Bray’s gimmick. just doing some random promos that don’t make sense and go on a year long losing streak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Raiden !!!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Raiden !!!



thanks!!!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2022)

I saw the ratings. People ready to have the Vince is better than HHH conversation yet?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2022)

Nope.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I saw the ratings. People ready to have the Vince is better than HHH conversation yet?


What were the ratings?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2022)

Around 1.5 million.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2022)

I think football had 11 million people watching. And the three hour show thing is impossible honestly.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 6, 2022)

They also just don’t have enough real stars to do better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Around 1.5 million.


You know rebuilds are not something that happens less a year. Besides NFL game they had a World Cup match also around that time.


----------



## teddy (Dec 7, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2022)

What?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2022)

I wish that granny had knocked Marina out.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Dec 7, 2022)

Damn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 7, 2022)

what the fuck am I seeing?


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 7, 2022)

holy shit man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> holy shit man


Could have been more of a back and forth between the two. I dislike how Ricky went a bit too much into put in work every night thing......even though he hasn't. No thanks to TK. He definitely showed hlwhy he should have been at this level though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 8, 2022)

Asuka looks like she's going full Kana on twitter today.


----------



## teddy (Dec 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Could have been more of a back and forth between the two.* I dislike how Ricky went a bit too much into put in work every night thing......even though he hasn't*. No thanks to TK. He definitely showed hlwhy he should have been at this level though.


He has tho...on dark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2022)

teddy said:


> He has tho...on dark


 





So.........on youtube.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 8, 2022)

Say what you want about Punk but he's no Austin Aries.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Say what you want about Punk but he's no Austin Aries.


"Someone who smiles at the start of the day just to get it over with."


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2022)

Kross needs a major push

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 10, 2022)

At least kross is doing shit and i get what his character is

plus scarlett is smokeshow i don't mind having on my screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2022)

teddy said:


> At least kross is doing shit and i get what his character is
> 
> plus scarlett is smokeshow i don't mind having on my screen



Kross is a complete package

He needs a title run

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 10, 2022)

one of the comments

"What Roman saw was not someone that was loyal in Sami. He saw someone that was willing to betray his best friend"


Noooooooooooooo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Losing Cody and Punk were Ls despite the issues people may have with both of them.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> one of the comments
> 
> "What Roman saw was not someone that was loyal in Sami. He saw someone that was willing to betray his best friend"
> 
> ...


Look at Solo

he really looks like someone who will betray his own family

i’m convinced now that the elders are coming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 10, 2022)

Did you mean to post an image? I do not see it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Did you mean to post an image? I do not see it.



meant to say I agree.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2022)

Forgot the RoH ppv was today. 
*Spoiler*: _main event_ 



 Jericho is no longer RoH champion.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2022)

This man said to hell with having two schedules.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2022)

NXT sure has some fine looking women

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2022)

New Day won the tag titles. I don’t get it. Put Dominik Mysterio in NXT wtf.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> New Day won the tag titles. I don’t get it. Put Dominik Mysterio in NXT wtf.


Not right now.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2022)

She has been wonderful since she turned heel


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 11, 2022)

The latest rumor going around now is that BABYGURL may work both nights at Mania.

Maybe Dwayne Night 1 and Cody Night 2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Th latest rumor going around now is that BABYGURL may work both nights at Mania.
> 
> Maybe Dwayne Night 1 and Cody Night 2?



the elders will probably interfere in the matches resulting in Reigns losing both championships

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 11, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> the elders will probably interfere in the matches resulting in Reigns losing both championships



Lol at the fascination you have with the elders

They should be feared, kayfabe wise they bullied the Usos into being there for Reigns

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 11, 2022)

Cody Rhodes vs Reigns could work...but storyline wise, I was expecting him to target Rollins again for putting him out of action for 6 months. I mean thats normally how it goes right?


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 11, 2022)

Cody vs Reigns is an easy storyline to write. Both of them come from wrestling families and are fighting for their families but you can built it this way.

_*Destiny*_(Rhodes) vs _*Dynasty*_(Reigns).

Easy main event for Night 2.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 11, 2022)

Yeah, but the story-line perfectionist in me wont sit right if Cody does not get back at Rollins in some manner. Which is why I find it weird that they have Rollins as a tweener right now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 11, 2022)

I understand where you're coming from but he can always face Rollins later.

Cody I feel would be the best option and best story to beat the Tribal Chief.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 11, 2022)

If he beats Reigns, it has to be done to Rhodes. I would have said Wyatt, but man the writing team has really fucked up his return. 

I also think that The Bloodline as a whole needs to lose all their titles within the same time-frame. The ship has to come down all together.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Lol at the fascination you have with the elders
> 
> They should be feared, kayfabe wise they bullied the Usos into being there for Reigns



Roman will feel the wrath of the real stink face


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Loses to Rock but wins against Cody maybe is the plan?


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Loses to Rock but wins against Cody maybe is the plan?



Under Vince maybe.

I'm expecting to beat The Rock on day 1, and lose to Cody on day 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2022)

Gunther/Brock rumored for wm30

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2022)

teddy said:


> Gunther/Brock rumored for wm30



Gunther should solo or this will be a downward spiral for him


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 12, 2022)

Roman should be booked strong in his defeat.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Cody Rhodes vs Reigns could work...but storyline wise, I was expecting him to target Rollins again for putting him out of action for 6 months. I mean thats normally how it goes right?


But like Cody won that match with literally one arm. Why keep going between those 2?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But like Cody won that match with literally one arm. Why keep going between those 2?



He not only won that match, but all 3.  Plus they're turning Rollins face as well.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Giving Cody the belt might not be a bad idea. Maybe he can help RAW out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Roman should be booked strong in his defeat.





That is Vince type of booking. Why would you make the new champ look weak and not win clean? That is not the right way to establish a new champ that will carry the entire brand

Roman will retire soon and go to Hollywood anyway. Someone needs to put him in place


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Is he really planning to retire?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Cody would be an interesting champ. Has a lot of ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 12, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> That is Vince type of booking. Why would you make the new champ look weak and not win clean? That is not the right way to establish a new champ that will carry the entire brand
> 
> Roman will retire soon and go to Hollywood anyway. Someone needs to put him in place



Roman should leave and retire with the universal championship after winning two WM matches

The wwe can create another heavy weight championship

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 12, 2022)

A historic champion deserves a historic retirement. Acknolwedge your Tribal Chief.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Roman should leave and retire with the universal championship after winning two WM matches
> 
> The wwe can create another heavy weight championship



You’re worse than Vince


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Yeah they need Roman. That’s who they spent 10 years building if I remember right.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 12, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> You’re worse than Vince


Flow returns to the WWE convo to shake things up.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2022)

teddy said:


> Gunther/Brock rumored for wm30




big meaty men slapping meeeeeeaaaaaat personified in one match

Reactions: Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2022)

Has anyone noticed that Lashley is getting treated like crap? Lost the title and then fired? Really?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Has anyone noticed that Lashley is getting treated like crap? Lost the title and then fired? Really?


He......was fired?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

On tv I think.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

That’s a good sign. It means they have a story for him. And probably a big Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He......was fired?



Time off until the Rumble to rest and heel up


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

Riddle got sent to rehab.


----------



## teddy (Dec 13, 2022)

Why can't riddle just smoke weed?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

That might be it for him…


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

One thing I will say, I don’t want to ever hear that WWE didn’t give Riddle a fair shake.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

Some sources reporting that Vince is planning to jump back in


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

Damn I actually  thought this was a joke but the  source is the WSJ. This is crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

I want a booker that is not HHH. But Vince should not come back; absolutely not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

Lol all those people are getting fired again.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

Vince looks around and wonders why all of these people are back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

I think he’s gonna come back tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

The board of directors has to block him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 13, 2022)

Vince has another allegation on him right now lmao. ain't no damn way he'll be back anytime soon


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2022)

Raiden said:


> The board of directors has to block him.



Doesn't he hold majority shares of the company?  They really need to get the guy sell off those share if they want to be rid of the shadow of Vince looming over the company.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I want a booker that is not HHH. But Vince should not come back; absolutely not.



Nope. You trolled it. It happened.

Fiction becomes real life.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## teddy (Dec 13, 2022)

How many "bros" did they have to edit out of russo's takes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

I think it is time for Vince to be gone. WWE needs a new voice and a new face. But Vince is absolutely the goat. And he is a very interesting person. He is on my list of the ten people I would most like to have dinner  with.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 13, 2022)

What is so interesting about a millionaire's son monopolizing a business?


----------



## teddy (Dec 13, 2022)

Rukia's bile fascination is a character trait. it'd be weird if they weren't obsessed with vince imo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

He is interesting because he is quirky.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 13, 2022)

Rukia remains one of my favorite NF posters.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 13, 2022)

Funny thing about Rukias post is that Jim Cornette also wanted Triple H to not be in total control of everything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Funny thing about Rukias post is that Jim Cornette also wanted Triple H to not be in total control of everything.


Well going by the history.....but that was then. And there was nobody else.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I think it is time for Vince to be gone. WWE needs a new voice and a new face. But Vince is absolutely the goat. And he is a very interesting person. He is on my list of the ten people I would most like to have dinner  with.



Welp if you are going to have your dream dinner with the guy, bring lots of ketchup.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

Mandy better not lose to Roxanne. That would be disastrous for nxt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2022)

WWE fucked it up. They went with their indie darling that has no chance of ever getting over on the main roster. She absolutely sucks on the mic!


And look how fucking weak her finisher is too! Horrendous booking decision tonight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WWE fucked it up. They went with their indie darling that has no chance of ever getting over on the main roster. She absolutely sucks on the mic!
> 
> 
> And look how fucking weak her finisher is too! Horrendous booking decision tonight.


She is just fucking 21 dude. And Mandy is most likely on her way back up. Give her some fucking time. This is what NXT is for.




Also I find Wendy hella fine.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Wendy Choo? She is like the least hot woman in nxt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Wendy Choo? She is like the least hot woman in nxt.


You got bad eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Well bad makeup and bad gimmick/ring attire may be to blame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Well bad makeup and bad gimmick/ring attire may be to blame.


Attire definitely bad. But she thick and had good make up tonight to me.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Tickets for Vengeance Day go on sale this week. WWE may have actually sold some tickets if Mandy Rose was still champion. Yet another reason this was a bad decision.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Wendy Choo? She is like the least hot woman in nxt.


We get it you only value women's wrestlers on how much you want to fuck them.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Not true. But look is part of the overall presentation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> WWE fucked it up. They went with their indie darling that has no chance of ever getting over on the main roster. She absolutely sucks on the mic!
> 
> 
> And look how fucking weak her finisher is too! Horrendous booking decision tonight.



Guess Rose is heading back to the main roster though which one is taking her and will her faction follow?


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2022)

Toxic attraction is definitely getting called up with her. there's a reason they already had them make an appearance on smackdown earlier 


it's about time really


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

There are some rumors that arose may be done with WWE.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> There are some rumors that arose may be done with WWE.


Hm?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Official

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia breaks news again. What a world lol.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

She’s out.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Vince was right about some of the talent HHH has chosen to bring back.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Funny thing about Rukias post is that Jim Cornette also wanted Triple H to not be in total control of everything.



Jim Cornette is a stupid idiot


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Official


.........why? She improved leaps and bounds. Is this what she wanted? I am disappointed. 
Let's be real. Hit Row, Karrion Kross, and Emma are underwhelming. Bray starting to be with all promos no match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

I wouldn’t be surprised if Hit Row gets canned.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2022)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Did they even bother to make a new plan for Hit Row?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

That’s bs. Meanwhile they have bra and panties marches and Vince doing the kiss my ass challenge on tv.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2022)

Raiden said:


> That’s bs. Meanwhile they have bra and panties marches and Vince doing the kiss my ass challenge on tv.


That was the old mans wwe

this is Trips wwe


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

I haven’t seen the content. I heard she was basically having sex in the shower with her boyfriend.

the real problem probably is that she is making a lot of money with the site as Mandy rose and wwe is not getting a cut.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

@Rukia Honestly  that’s what I think they care about.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2022)

Gigi and Jacy are dead in the water without Mandy. Their WWE’s runs may have peaked already.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Just saw the segment where they called Dominik the Latino Heat.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Damn that was a while ago. Swagger, Fandango, Punk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if Hit Row gets canned.


There the first ones that come to mind. crowd is so dead for them all the time but you can't blame them cause their act is too corny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Yeah I saw them and I was like eh…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2022)

Wrestling finna be a complete sausage fest once more women get in the OF market

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 14, 2022)

Mandy really said "fuck it, the bag too good"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Ah her stuff is pretty x rated.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I haven’t seen the content. I heard she was basically having sex in the shower with her boyfriend.
> 
> the real problem probably is that she is making a lot of money with the site as Mandy rose and wwe is not getting a cut.



What a petty bullshit reason to get her fired

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 14, 2022)

Rukia I think is right again. She took it too far with the shower stuff and WWE maybe asked her to stop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2022)

Just heard about this.  Also heard two big advertisers also complained about the photos that lead to her release.  One was Mattel and I'm guessing the other was probably SNICKERS.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2022)

Finished watching AEW, very surprised Jericho put over an enhancement talent.   Fun main event between Starks and MJF with the heel winning with a low blow but now it's going to lead to a program with Daneilson.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just heard about this.  Also heard two big advertisers also complained about the photos that lead to her release.  One was Mattel and I'm guessing the other was probably SNICKERS.



why the hell does snickers care? Ugh.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2022)

PlacidSanity said:


> Finished watching AEW, very surprised Jericho put over an enhancement talent.   Fun main event between Starks and MJF with the heel winning with a low blow but now it's going to lead to a program with Daneilson.


Narcissistic Jericho will have a master plan of how he can benefit from this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 15, 2022)

Raiden said:


> why the hell does snickers care? Ugh.



Well you have to remember that candy bar company has some pull.  Remember when the Mae Young Classic was origianally going to be called the Moolah Memorial despite complaints about the late woman.  Vince and Steph were hell bent on honoring that person but it was a call from SNICKERS that finally got the name change.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2022)

That’s kind of wild that she chose to quit rather than take down the page.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2022)

It so silly. Is anyone less inclined to buy Snickers because she did that. Come on man.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2022)

Raiden said:


> It so silly. Is anyone less inclined to buy Snickers because she did that. Come on man.


Isn't it time for you to stop underestimating stupidity?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2022)

Raiden said:


> That’s kind of wild that she chose to quit rather than take down the page.


She makes more money on only fans than she does in wwe apparently.

but if she is just a random hot chick and not a hot wrestler; will her only fans revenue go down? That’s the question.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2022)

Yeah I wouldn’t trade television for showing my titties.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t trade television for showing my titties.



OH REALLYYYYYYYYYY?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Dec 16, 2022)

Rukia said:


> She makes more money on only fans than she does in wwe apparently.
> 
> but if she is just a random hot chick and not a hot wrestler; will her only fans revenue go down? That’s the question.


well she's likely to get more eyes and revenue just from this event for sure. i didn't even know she had one till she got fired lol, and from what I'm hearing she charges $35 for dick rates and $55 for boob pics


Raiden said:


> Yeah I wouldn’t trade television for showing my titties.


i'm sure plenty of women thought the same till that first check rolled in


----------



## teddy (Dec 16, 2022)

Imagine OF-like sites being a thing in the 90s. attitude era and ruthless aggression hoes would run the game 

prime sunny? stacy keibler? ain't no way they wouldn't easily match what mandy and the iconics have to be pulling in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 16, 2022)

Torrie, Sable, and Trish? making stone cold money rating dicks and sending feet picks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2022)

These are SIMPle times we live in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2022)

She might end up in AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2022)

The GOAT is here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2022)

Of course Cena is gonna be Owens tag partner.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 16, 2022)

I hate actually knowing the game that is referenced on Cena's T-shirt and being old enough to know when it was released and buying it as a child.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2022)

teddy said:


> Torrie, Sable, and Trish? making stone cold money rating dicks and sending feet picks


Playboy was BEGGING Trish and Lita to pose back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 16, 2022)

Hahahahahahahaha fucking Michael Cole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2022)

Top Dolla flopped hard.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 16, 2022)

More like Bottom Dolla.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2022)

I feel like the chances of them getting fired just went much higher.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2022)

Not a good botch to make the same week a story comes out that HHH is unhappy with a lot of people he brought back.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## teddy (Dec 17, 2022)

Top dolla is shaped like every other dude you'd catch at a corner store. fire him before he gets himself killed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2022)

Yeah out of shape smh…


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2022)

Need to start calling him Flop Dolla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2022)

why is boot leg Jamie Foxx in the ring though? Michael Cole can express his true feelings


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 17, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> why is boot leg Jamie Foxx in the ring though? Michael Cole can express his true feelings



Are you ready for The Elders to be there to induct Sami when he becomes a full blown Uce?


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 17, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Are you ready for The Elders to be there to induct Sami when he becomes a full blown Uce?


You bet your ass I do


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2022)

Guessing Sami is goin to turn fairly soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Guessing Sami is goin to turn fairly soon.


Around WM is when the bloodline should be coming to an end. You don't want a sad NWO end to it. It has ran it's course.


Some also saying it might be Solo who turns. Either way the start of the end could be the last Smackdown of the year.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 18, 2022)

I would prefer it ends with Roman and the Usos losing their titles all in one night. Roman should take a break after it. 

Him going on a losing streak to win his Undisputed title back is a bad-look IMO.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 18, 2022)

I would also like to see them try to build Sami Zayne up by feuding with The Bloodline before it collapses. 

Something equivalent to Daniel Bryan vs The Authority.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2022)

how long did Evolution last? It might be a good idea to keep it running at least partially for the other guys sake.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2022)

I think you guys have a point though. They’ve been champions for a long time and people are probably tired. Plus other guys need a chance.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 18, 2022)

Hollywood Rock vs Austin at mania for you lot posted up on youtube

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Hollywood Rock vs Austin at mania for you lot posted up on youtube


I really loved the build up to this match. It matched their one for X-7.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2022)

Kross your new Undisputed Universal Champion


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Kross your new Undisputed Universal Champion


Really? You like him? Care to explain?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> Kross your new Undisputed Universal Champion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 18, 2022)

Probably Drew or Cody afterward.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Really? You like him? Care to explain?



if there’s no Kross, we would never see Scarlet lol


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2022)

Oh okay. Gotcha. 

Earlier in the week, someone said I only support the women I want to fuck lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Dec 19, 2022)

not gonna lie bros this theme growing on me


----------



## teddy (Dec 19, 2022)

_DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE FOR ME BROTHEEEEEEEERRRRRR_


----------



## teddy (Dec 19, 2022)

_I AM THE COIL, I AM THE SPRING

 _


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 19, 2022)

Ouch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2022)

For real......she should have just covered her.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2022)

welp he's done, also he looks old as hell. like someone's old ass uncle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> For real......she should have just covered her.


Low wrestling iq.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2022)

He’s also out of shape smh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


> He’s also out of shape smh.


Even after losing weight.......weird.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 20, 2022)

SAFFF said:


> welp he's done, also he looks old as hell. like someone's old ass uncle.



look at those baby ass arms  


I'd love to see Baszler kick the living shit out of Shafir

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2022)

Bloodline really looked NWOish last night.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2022)

One page is saying Mandy Rose has made $500k since being fired.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2022)

Well that explains it!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2022)

Raiden said:


> One page is saying Mandy Rose has made $500k since being fired.


Let's see how long that lasts though. You should not be surprised how quickly popularity comes and goes doing that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 20, 2022)

Big Bossman is the most underrated heel of all time.
This man taunted Big show about his dead daddy and crashes the funeral. Evil

This man fed a dog to his own owner. Dat heel.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2022)

Riddle out here banging pornstars and running through coke like it's the 80s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2022)

teddy said:


> Riddle out here banging pornstars and running through coke like it's the 80s


sauce?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 21, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> sauce?



starting to really see why orton might see some of himself in riddle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2022)

teddy said:


> starting to really see why orton might see some of himself in riddle



Riddle is the real bro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 21, 2022)

teddy said:


> Riddle out here banging pornstars and running through coke like it's the 80s


Riddle one of the few current wrestlers I could see making it in previous wrestling eras and not being chased away by bullying.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 21, 2022)

Matt Riddle is definitely one of my top wrrstlers in this era. I hope he can bounce back from whatever this is.

So much potential. He just needs to chill with the goofy antics and be a bit more serious. He is one of the most authentic underdogs I hate seeing the heels get one-up on him (his feud with Rollins)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 21, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Big Bossman is the most underrated heel of all time.
> This man taunted Big show about his dead daddy and crashes the funeral. Evil
> 
> This man fed a dog to his own owner. Dat heel.




Corbin uses some of his wrestling manuevers right? Yeah he is underrated.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 21, 2022)

There are rumors The Hurt Business might reunite. If they do this....

We need to see them vs The Bloodline. It is undeniable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 21, 2022)

I was thinking that might be why they keep having Bobby lose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2022)

So opening up the show with Starks, and now the JAS is out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2022)

Ummmmm, ok.  Starks just tore into JAS, then Action Jobber shows why he's the alpha jobber by beating up on the JAS.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 21, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> There are rumors The Hurt Business might reunite. If they do this....
> 
> We need to see them vs The Bloodline. It is undeniable.


We never got the MVP/Heyman promo battle when Lashley and Lensar had their first feud.

Also 
The Elite are coming out....

And I'm changing the channel to Law and Order SVU.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2022)

No DQ so I'm going to expect this match to be a spot fest with shinnanigans.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 21, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> There are rumors The Hurt Business might reunite. If they do this....
> 
> We need to see them vs The Bloodline. It is undeniable.



Please no. Hurt Business will get buried instantly if the elders interfere

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2022)

Might be a good idea to build up to a feud.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2022)

Did you guys see the segment with Rick Ross. Lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Did you guys see the segment with Rick Ross. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2022)

Ross had me in tears with all the random bullshit he was doing


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 23, 2022)

SAFFF said:


>



I don't even know what the fuck he is doing or why the fuck is he even there?


----------



## teddy (Dec 23, 2022)

who does the art for this channel?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2022)

Lmao Keith  Lees reaction at :09 has me dying.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Flowjr (Dec 23, 2022)

We.

Are.

The.

Ones.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 23, 2022)

Lacey Evans is getting repackaged AGAIN.

But Scarlett is looking extra delicious tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2022)

Surprised Lacey survived her autism denialism after all the other on-screen failures she's been having.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 23, 2022)

^ ? Context please


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> ^ ? Context please



Earlier this week she posted a known conspiracy regarding how Autism didn't exist and is something that was recently made up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 23, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> ^ ? Context please


Apparently Lacey is one of those far right conspiracy theorist nut jobs that listens to Alex Jones..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 23, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Earlier this week she posted a known conspiracy regarding how Autism didn't exist and is something that was recently made up.





The Juice Man said:


> Apparently Lacey is one of those far right conspiracy theorist nut jobs that listens to Alex Jones..



Lmaooo good lord


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2022)

Cena feud might be setting up a showdown with the Rock.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 23, 2022)

KO and Cena have to put over #TheBloodline


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 23, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Cena feud might be setting up a showdown with the Rock.



Cena did it for The Rock.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2022)

Lmao.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2022)

I think that story about the Bloodline  taking Ls soon is true too. Kevin Nash complains they have all the belts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I think that story about the Bloodline  taking Ls soon is true too. Kevin Nash complains they have all the belts.


When is the last time time they took Ls?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

Not sure.


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> When is the last time time they took Ls?


Didn't Seth and KO pin the Uso's on RAW last Monday?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

Lmao


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

I think his point was about the belts.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> Didn't Seth and KO pin the Uso's on RAW last Monday?





Raiden said:


> I think his point was about the belts.


I am talking about in a fued.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am talking about in a fued.



Maybe Roman vs Seth at rumble last year where Roman had to take a DQ loss because he couldn't counter Seth's mind games.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

It is a legendary stable!

Of course they always need to win. I dont want to see them lose!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

So I want to ask ya......what move or sequ have ya not seen in awhile?

For me I do not think I have seen a baseball slide to someone on the outside. What about ya?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> It is a legendary stable!
> 
> Of course they always need to win. I dont want to see them lose!



I think they can keep it going for a little more.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

The Bloodline is the greatest thing to happen since The Shield.

Imagine if The Shield and The Bloodline became a thing.....epic godly storylines...


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

For whatever  reason he signed a contract through 2027.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2022)

Poor Ricky Starks. I think Chris Jericho has noticed he is popular now. Jericho will probably latch on in his latest bid to remain relevant. Smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

i don’t they why Jericho doesn’t go back to the E. They will get something for him.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

A substandard wrestling promotion will never give him her validation he’s looking for.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 24, 2022)

Yeah, this has been known for years now.  She's always had faith in Cena, that's why she even allowed the whole "Smack that ass." bit with him during Cena's Doctor of Thuganomics era.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

We hated him, but Cena was the right guy to place his faith in.

He did get over pushed though, there was no denying it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Raiden said:


> i don’t they why Jericho doesn’t go back to the E. They will get something for him.





Raiden said:


> A substandard wrestling promotion will never give him her validation he’s looking for.


With what he is getting paid and the power he holds? I am thinking he remembers those last days of WCW. I think he wants his cake and eat it too. If AEW folds within his 10 year contract he knows he can just walk back over to WWE......while getting that AEW money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 24, 2022)

Yeah, one needs to picture their self as Jericho. If you were enjoying a flexible contract, being a locker room leader that can flex when you deem appropriate, being one of the biggest draws in the company, etc

Why would you want to go back to towing the line at WWE? As Mickey House stated, he can always go back to WWE, he is in good graces with them. He is just bidding his time.

If he were in WWE right now, they would not have concrete plans for him anyways lets be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2022)

Jericho going to WWE would be a net positive for wrestling as a whole because he would lose creative influence. Spoiler: he mostly has terrible creative ideas.

AEW would benefit. Fans would benefit. The wrestling product on television would be better.

the only loser in that transaction would be the WWE. Another wrestler who’s best is past them that wwe has to feature every week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

Yeah that’s what I think as well. Isn’t that sad? Tony should  save his damn money/


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

I’m not sure if helps or hurts AEW. I heard their show the other way started with one million and then lost 100k ish people.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I’m not sure if helps or hurts AEW. I heard their show the other way started with one million and then lost 100k ish people.


Always starts that way then declines. Always loses between 200 to 300k from start to finish.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 24, 2022)

On Jim’s podcast they said the womens matches lead to big losses.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2022)

Raiden said:


> On Jim’s podcast they said the womens matches lead to big losses.


Unfortunately. He also has said outside of Baker and Jade the others do not get much promo time. Which is true. Hell it is true for a majority of AEW. Before they can properly start they are interrupted.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2022)

Raiden said:


> One page is saying Mandy Rose has made $500k since being fired.


She’s going to end up as the next sunny, what a shame.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Unfortunately. He also has said outside of Baker and Jade the others do not get much promo time. Which is true. Hell it is true for a majority of AEW. Before they can properly start they are interrupted.


That’s because outside of MJF, nobody in AEW can talk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2022)

Kisame3rd14 said:


> That’s because outside of MJF, nobody in AEW can talk.


Starks, Joe, Punk and Jericho definitely can as well....unfortunately a small list.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Starks, Joe, Punk and Jericho definitely can as well....unfortunately a small list.


I’ll give you Starks . Punk, Joe, and Jericho have been lackluster speakers in AEW.


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2022)

They should drop him off at NXT.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## teddy (Dec 25, 2022)

i need to see all the heels on twitter coming to dom's defense

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 25, 2022)

Raiden said:


> They should drop him off at NXT.



LOL


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 25, 2022)

Seriously, I do believe the indies or NXT would do Dominic wonders. I want to see him succeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Seriously, I do believe the indies or NXT would do Dominic wonders. I want to see him succeed.



Thing is when he was feuding with Brock you could see he had potential. He knew how to sell Brock's offense but just needed refining with some of the other basics and would be a decent mid to lower mid act while learning the ropes. 

It also really doesn't help Dom that he's not a cruiserweight luchador like his dad (Real dad this time. Not meming Eddie) which means no matter what he's never going to be the one who takes the mantle from his dad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 25, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Thing is when he was feuding with Brock you could see he had potential. He knew how to sell Brock's offense but just needed refining with some of the other basics and would be a decent mid to lower mid act while learning the ropes.
> 
> It also really doesn't help Dom that he's not a cruiserweight luchador like his dad (Real dad this time. Not meming Eddie) which means no matter what he's never going to be the one who takes the mantle from his dad.



Yeah the potential is definitely there.

I don't see much of an offense with how he manuevers. That's his main problem. I  think he should repackage his ring moves to something more authentic to himself that works.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2022)

teddy said:


> i need to see all the heels on twitter coming to dom's defense


Fucking yes. I need to hear from Sammy or Roman too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2022)

Hell Karion Kross keep this up he may win me over.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fucking yes. I need to hear from Sammy or Roman too.



Rey isn't being very Ucey over Christmas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2022)

Go to NXT= get in shape, work on mic skills, get a character that isn’t just fighting with dad.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2022)

I think there’s even clever ways to do it. They could have his faction make appearances on NXT like they did with Kofi.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2022)

Hopefully they will fire this guy. I never liked him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

Lol new design with red and blue color .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Hopefully they will fire this guy. I never liked him.


.........who?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2022)

Fat black wrestler from nxt. You have probably seen him before since he has such an odd gimmick.


----------



## teddy (Dec 26, 2022)

I saw one promo and never paid him much mind. his act just felt mega cringe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2022)

teddy said:


> I saw one promo and never paid him much mind. his act just felt mega cringe


That’s why they should just fire him at the first sign of trouble.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2022)

Rukia said:


> Fat black wrestler from nxt. You have probably seen him before since he has such an odd gimmick.


Oh that sorry ass looking cosplay Viscera. I forgot HHH signed him......


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

They should have never allowed that act.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

Damn 38k likes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

Big spoiler on likely new champion:


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 26, 2022)

Nope.

Roman will never lose! He is the greatest.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

I don’t get why the person in that article should be he picked. There’s other really good choices.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

I think a screw job from KO would even be better.


----------



## teddy (Dec 26, 2022)

Whatever happens the path to wrestlemania and how this storyline unfolds is going to be fascinating to watch


----------



## Raiden (Dec 26, 2022)

I think Roman is gonna lose one  if his belts at least.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2022)

Ric Flair looking at the only person whom he's not pushed away.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Ric Flair looking at the only person whom he's not pushed away.


I.......I don't know if I should laugh or feel bad about that.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)

I can’t believe he said JR lost credibility over one comment.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## teddy (Dec 27, 2022)

> On the status of Miro and others complaining on Twitter:
> 
> “There are dozens of wrestlers featured throughout Dynamite and Rampage every week, and throughout those hours, you see a lot of names, but there’s also dozens of names in AEW you’re not seeing every week and sometimes they are silent about it. Sometimes there’s a reason for that, somebody’s hurt, somebody’s working on a project, somebody’s being repackaged, or frankly, there’s just not enough slots in three hours. On other sports teams, you don’t really see it as much. It’s not really common in the NFL for the backup quarterback to blame the coach because he’s not playing. It’s not really common in the NBA for the backup point guard to blame the coach because he’s not getting minutes. I take it and I take it with a smile and I’ll keep taking it with a smile. It’s okay. I understand. Everybody wants to wrestle and everybody wants to do things and everybody is coming from a different perspective. So I don’t want to compare one person’s situation to another because it’s apples and oranges, but we have a lot of great wrestlers here and when they’re here and when we can get everybody involved, I love that.”




tony should be prohibited from doing
anything involving the public

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2022)

Somewhere between 20 and 30 in the Royal Rumble you'll hear the "Wrestling has more than one royal family." and Cody will end up winning the Rumble, then beat Roman on night 2 of mania


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)

I think if anyone should win it’s him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2022)

I honestly think the rumour that Roman is pulling a 2 nighter.

Night 1 v Rock (Where he wins)
Night 2 v Cody (Where he loses)

is what's going to happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)

I’d be down to watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2022)

teddy said:


> tony should be prohibited from doing
> anything involving the public


Did he like just admit that he signed scrubs?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)

He’s a clown man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2022)

He needs to hire someone to actually run a coherent show. That Ross segment was hilarious but clearly no one planned a lot of it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Dec 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did he like just admit that he signed scrubs?


Dude inadvertently called fucking miro and ftr backups

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2022)

teddy said:


> Dude inadvertently called fucking miro and ftr backups



When asked about people not showing up and if he has too many he could have just gone.

"Other organisations use their wrestlers week in week out. It brings boredom, repeat matches and injury. So we're going a different route where we rotate our wrestlers to keep them fresh and healthy."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2022)

They don’t seem to have any kind of long term creative plan. All the stuff they did with Punk went to shit. Jericho is in for himself. Tony apparently didn’t know who was coming out during the Ross segment. It’s like…what the actual fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 28, 2022)

I just saw the Rick Ross segment in AEW....just....lmaooo who the fuck wrote that shit


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2022)

i think they just went out there with a general idea.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2022)

Punk was too extra.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2022)

I didn’t know that’s how he broke his foot. Jesus Christ man.


----------



## teddy (Dec 28, 2022)

He was "happy to be here"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2022)

Feel bad for both.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> When asked about people not showing up and if he has too many he could have just gone.
> 
> "Other organisations use their wrestlers week in week out. It brings boredom, repeat matches and injury. So we're going a different route where we rotate our wrestlers to keep them fresh and healthy."



its something Steph McMahon would say

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 29, 2022)

That finish bruh,


Amazing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2022)

I have actually been watching NXT more then Raw/Smackdown and AeW.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2022)

I’ve caught mostly segments of AEW.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Thank yoy Cena

Tribal Chief origin story!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> That finish bruh,
> 
> 
> Amazing



moxley being carried by cesaro 

surprised dean didn’t bleed lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 30, 2022)

Cesaro european uppercuts be looking so damn legit. I loved the finish.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> Cesaro european uppercuts be looking so damn legit. I loved the finish.


The very same move that Cesaro used to retire Regal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't care if you're the biggest Ronda Rousey hater on the planet.

Having Charlotte turn babyface and win another world title is not an improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## teddy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't care if you're the biggest Ronda Rousey hater on the planet.
> 
> Having Charlotte turn babyface and win another world title is not an improvement.


Why do they keep trying to have her be face?
Thanks for the commentary in TNA, Don. R.I.P

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2022)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't care if you're the biggest Ronda Rousey hater on the planet.
> 
> Having Charlotte turn babyface and win another world title is not an improvement.



yikes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2022)

Doesn’t that ruin the  potential for a good story between them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 30, 2022)

Charlotte won again??


----------



## teddy (Dec 30, 2022)

Oh my fucking god i didn't realize charlotte literally just showed up and won the title  


is ronda burnt?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Not even a tournament or something..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Some people are natural heels and should never play face.  If there was a list for this Charlotte should be at the top.  This isn't to go after her at all, she's just that damn good as a heel and being a second-generation Flair you're not getting over as a baby face in the 2010s or 2020s because the fanbase is just too hostile to that idea.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Doesn’t that ruin the  potential for a good story between them!


Yes.


teddy said:


> Oh my fucking god i didn't realize charlotte literally just showed up and won the title
> 
> 
> is ronda burnt?


She must be, because that made absolutely no sense. It is like when Rey won the WWE title and John Cena got a title shot the same night.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.
> 
> She must be, because that made absolutely no sense. It is like when Rey won the WWE title and John Cena got a title shot the same night.



Honestly I find Cena worse, he lost it, they had a tournament since Punk was champ and in story not a WWE wrestler, Rey wins, loses to Cena and punk just comes back. 

Punk beats Cena, gets jacknifed and Del Rio is champ. Rey essentially getting shat on all sides there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeah how long has Ray been getting shitted on? Damn.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Yikes.....I saw Ricochet was a little over zealous with tbe chair......and kr Gunther was a little slow to get out of the way


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Yeah how long has Ray been getting shitted on? Damn.



Depends on was this before or after Kane cashed in on Rey after he just won the Heavyweight title?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Lmao I didn’t even know Kane dashed on Ray. Someone drunk wrote that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I didn’t even know Kane dashed on Ray. Someone drunk wrote that.



Yeah it was when Kane blamed Rey for taking out The Undertaker. Which lead to the final feud between the two, which Kane actually won.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah it was when Kane blamed Rey for taking out The Undertaker. Which lead to the final feud between the two, which Kane actually won.


Like Rock finally getting that WM against Austin.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2022)

Fuck Charlotte, she should have joined Sasha Banks and got fired together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Lmao I didn’t even know Kane dashed on Ray. Someone drunk wrote that.



Yeah, hahaha.

I don't like the idea of "monsters" winning the MitB. It just seems off.


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

I feel like Sami betrayal will be done sort of like Evolution and Orton. 

It is going to be brutal. Probably on the same night he pulls off a major win or something, they act as thought hey are inducting him, then turn.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Yep set the stage for it 

Though  honestly  think they can keep this going:


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Toxic manipulative Roman back at it.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Imagine if they still had Punk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

I am........I am actually scared for AEW here.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am........I am actually scared for AEW here.



Not  to worry Tony Khan  hired Jeff Jarret to help out:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Who helps AEW by winning the title. Oh my God. I just saw.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Who helps AEW by winning the title. Oh my God. I just saw.


Wait, what?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

No worries I saw the wrong thing.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Flowjr said:


> I feel like Sami betrayal will be done sort of like Evolution and Orton.
> 
> It is going to be brutal. Probably on the same night he pulls off a major win or something, they act as thought hey are inducting him, then turn.



I hope backstage when the Bloodline is in Gorilla ready to go out to do the murder of Sami Zayne that Triple H just looks at them and does the thumbs down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> No worries I saw the wrong thing.


Sorry, but now I am too curious of what it would be to have that kind of reaction.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> I hope backstage when the Bloodline is in Gorilla ready to go out to do the murder of Sami Zayne that Triple H just looks at them and does the thumbs down.



will the elders finally make their move?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Dec 31, 2022)

Jake CENA said:


> will the elders finally make their move?



The elders have been angered for awhile with the Tribal Chief. I wonder what turmoil they intend to bring him down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Everyone thinks they'll bring in The Rock.

What people don't know is that the Elders cloned Haku (Even though he's Tongan not Samoan) back in the day and he's just about ready to be unleashed.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

I wonder what the Rock is waiting on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Raiden said:


> I wonder what the Rock is waiting on.


For what he is cooking. But more then likely, all these projects he keeps doing.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)

Black Adam is ova. Come back to WWE,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2022)

Good for him. Need more of it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 31, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone thinks they'll bring in The Rock.
> 
> What people don't know is that the Elders cloned Haku (Even though he's Tongan not Samoan) back in the day and he's just about ready to be unleashed.



i cant wait!


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2022)

Those of you not on the east coast, you still have time!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> Those of you not on the east coast, you still have time!


Your sadistic side is showing.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 1, 2023)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your sadistic side is showing.



I'm British
I'm transgender 
I watched the match live. 

The first two alone meant I needed a sadistic side to survive the terfism. The latter is just being a teenager in the 90s just makes it more likely to be one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)

Apparently WWE saw AEW put on Lee without a contract and signed him. Wtf lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2023)

Raiden said:


> Apparently WWE saw AEW put on Lee without a contract and signed him. Wtf lol.


Which Lee? Moriarty? Dragon? Keith?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)

Dragon


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Flowjr (Jan 1, 2023)

Rumors are CM Punk is set to feud with The Elite.

Rumors are also Jericho is blocking Punk from returning.  

I am ready for transparency to be done on this matter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2023)

Smart for him. He should get on air time in NXT.


Flowjr said:


> Rumors are CM Punk is set to feud with The Elite.
> 
> Rumors are also Jericho is blocking Punk from returning.
> 
> I am ready for transparency to be done on this matter.


For real. Enough of this cloak and dagger shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)

I only saw that he wrote “Duh” in response to whether they should make it work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)

If he comes back they let likely lose a Jericho. Good trade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Flowjr (Jan 2, 2023)

Ryback should definitely come back lmaooo

He would shake up the midcard position and I hope he can be his genuine self. Something about him is unintentionally funny, especially when he would battle his trolls online lmaooo

I want to hear the Goldberg chants one more time for old times sake!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2023)

Damn that’s kind of sad they released his trademark. Didn’t think it was valuable.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 2, 2023)

Nemesis said:


> Everyone thinks they'll bring in The Rock.
> 
> What people don't know is that the Elders cloned Haku (Even though he's Tongan not Samoan) back in the day and he's just about ready to be unleashed.


ngl this would be way more hype. too bad a bunch of the fans don't know who the fuck haku is


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2023)

I am excited to see what classics they will give us this year!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2023)

Flowjr said:


> Ryback should definitely come back lmaooo
> 
> He would shake up the midcard position and I hope he can be his genuine self. Something about him is unintentionally funny, especially when he would battle his trolls online lmaooo
> 
> I want to hear the Goldberg chants one more time for old times sake!!


Ryback is the best wrestler in the world!


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2023)

So apparently mandy made a million in a month. fantime itself propping that shit up


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2023)

teddy said:


> So apparently mandy made a million in a month. fantime itself propping that shit up


She took the short-term money. And in this case, it looks like it was the right move.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2023)

She could go AEW.

with the way that company is run, they might just put her titties in the opening  presentation.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2023)

Meh. Why go AEW when she can just make more with her Only Fans? I think her asking price would probably be too high at this point. For AEW or for WWE.

it is a big warning to wwe too. Imagine they push Gigi Dolan in a big way and she becomes a credible champion. She could do the same thing.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2023)

Get back on television = possibly even more money.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2023)

teddy said:


> So apparently mandy made a million in a month. fantime itself propping that shit up


I feel sorry for people


Rukia said:


> Meh. Why go AEW when she can just make more with her Only Fans? I think her asking price would probably be too high at this point. For AEW or for WWE.
> 
> it is a big warning to wwe too. Imagine they push Gigi Dolan in a big way and she becomes a credible champion. She could do the same thing.





Raiden said:


> Get back on television = possibly even more money.


This, but again.....this is not gonna last for her. People will get bored of her soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 2, 2023)

Simps are money, man


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2023)

Never pay for porn. Too readily available for free.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2023)

teddy said:


> Simps are money, man


Like do they go around saying this fine ass woman here said my dick is a 7/10? And then brag he paid 50 or like 100 dollars for her to say that?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2023)

What is Carmella’s reaction to this? Didn’t she basically want to do this stuff with Corey? She missed her change to make a lot of money it looks like!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 2, 2023)

@The Juice Man 

Did you aee The Bloodline tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 2, 2023)

All these jabronis that got jumped are upset....cause they not the s


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 2, 2023)

Every Bloodline member will have a match

Bruh this is old-school attitude era RAW.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jan 2, 2023)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2023)

That damn thug


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 3, 2023)

is he the drug dealing son of Razor Ramon now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)

Lmao good Lord.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2023)

What makes dom's schtick work rn is that he's committed to being a pansy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2023)

when did will turn into a complete performer?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2023)

teddy said:


> when did will turn into a complete performer?


I am sorry, but Will doing the whole working man promo so I tapped out quickly.


Edit: Ok now that I got through it, it was a strong finish. But overall......come on with all blending realism with storyline.


----------



## teddy (Jan 3, 2023)

He almost lost me too but did enough to where i can believe him and not just roll my eyes off instinct. i agree too many resort to "DA STRUGGLE" without much of any effort to establish a character beyond that point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2023)

teddy said:


> when did will turn into a complete performer?



that was really good


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)

Hmm what’s next for Seth? Lost his belt and then lost again last night.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 3, 2023)

Raiden said:


> Hmm what’s next for Seth? Lost his belt and then lost again last night.


Better not be Cody again.....


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)

Supposedly they’re planning a video packages with Cody.  I think he might be champ tbh.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2023)

Raiden said:


> Hmm what’s next for Seth? Lost his belt and then lost again last night.



AEW

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 3, 2023)

Vince should have done a Becky and Ed Sheeran vs Bayley x Bad Bunny storyline in the past. It was a missed opportunity


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)

I wonder if they’re going to reset Seth too


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 3, 2023)

Roman can't lose!

The WWE needs to let him never lose and retire the prestigious undisputed title! Huge mistake to have him lose!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2023)

My issue is RAW needs help. I would be pissed if I was the USA Network.


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 3, 2023)

Vince fucked it by making it three hours.

Often times I only watch highlites. As an adult we just don't have the time weekly to sit through a three hour show.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Flowjr said:


> Vince fucked it by making it three hours.
> 
> Often times I only watch highlites. As an adult we just don't have the time weekly to sit through a three hour show.



same.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2023)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if they’re going to reset Seth too



yes, by shipping him to AEW


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

You really have to wonder. Roman has both belts. They gave theory the other belt for whatever reason. Gunther has the IC belt.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Tony Khan Previews AEW’s New ‘Sports-Based’ Presentation
					

Tony Khan teases what the new AEW Dynamite set will […]




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2023)

Raiden said:


> My issue is RAW needs help. I would be pissed if I was the USA Network.


A bunch of uninspiring fueds and storylines NOT involving the Bloodline.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A bunch of uninspiring fueds and storylines NOT involving the Bloodline.



Yeah I’m not sure how WWe is pulling that off. I would ask for more cross promotional stuff


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2023)

One thing I will say about Sasha. There are some signs that WWE is collaborating with NJPW. Just a little. Don’t forget, Karl Anderson performed at the PPV too. I think Kairi will be a Rumble surprise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2023)

Rukia said:


> One thing I will say about Sasha. There are some signs that WWE is collaborating with NJPW. Just a little. Don’t forget, Karl Anderson performed at the PPV too. I think Kairi will be a Rumble surprise.


It would be cool. They do not have to be so overt about it like AEW. They may also be doing the same for Mexico as well.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2023)

cross promotions is cool. they need to do an omega vs reigns match and let omega take one of the titles with him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2023)

Kenny might deny it but he belongs in a njpw ring. literally none of his aew matches hit like that...that actually fucked


also king switch!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2023)

teddy said:


> Kenny might deny it but he belongs in a njpw ring. literally none of his aew matches hit like that...that actually fucked
> 
> 
> also king switch!



his feuds in NJPW were legendary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Go to njpw and let Punk come back and save that damn company.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Jan 4, 2023)

Can you imagine if that happened tho?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

New year for AEW starts with Jericho.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Is that real audio?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 4, 2023)

Britt Baker:"I'm the Boss"

Mercedes is Saraya's parnter


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 4, 2023)

Darby beat Joe. Holy shit.

Raw and Dynamite delivered this week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 4, 2023)

Good for Darby. And good on Tony for  seeing a little that he needs to invest hard in people who they work with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2023)

Darby is the new Zack Sabre Jr

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 5, 2023)

And MJF completely OWNED Lance Storm on Twitter.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2023)

lol MJF referenced Cornette.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2023)

This dude is trying to come back for real.


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 5, 2023)

Naw he gotta stay gone lmaoooo


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2023)

Vince is raging and wants his typical stereotypes on live television


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 5, 2023)

Vince: Where is Veer Maahan? At NxT? You HAVEN'T started making him do the electric-slide yet!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2023)

So Dark Shida arc when?  That blatant disrespect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2023)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Dark Shida arc when?  That blatant disrespect.



Shida gonna be wearing a shirt with Paige’s face next to Xavier’s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Jan 5, 2023)

Xavier got sloppy-seconds.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 5, 2023)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Dark Shida arc when?  That blatant disrespect.


So heard rumblings that this segment was a red herring so they can bring in Banks as the real surprise partner but really don't agree with them turning Shida heel to do so.   Also that segment made Saraya come off more as the heel with with what Shida probably will be doing next be justified.


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 1:31 AM)

Some sources are saying that the Vince thing was bs this whole time.  A lot of his people have been kept on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Friday at 2:05 AM)

Raiden said:


> Some sources are saying that the Vince thing was bs this whole time.  A lot of his people have been kept on.


That would be disheartening.


----------



## teddy (Friday at 9:13 AM)

2023 starting off with a proper bang

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OLK (Friday at 10:04 AM)

God damn it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 10:04 AM)

teddy said:


> 2023 starting off with a proper bang


Umm......... those two names that are with Vince........ didn't he fire those two about three years back due to them not agreeing with selling the streaming rights at the time........ so now they are back with the guy.


----------



## El Hit (Friday at 10:11 AM)

WOW just saw dominics latest promo, he just surpassed stone cold Steve austin's 3:16

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Friday at 10:22 AM)

teddy said:


> 2023 starting off with a proper bang




What in the actual fuck


----------



## OLK (Friday at 10:30 AM)

Triple H looking up every women they ever employed trying to find dirt on Vince

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 1:22 PM)

I think they got played.

is he really going to sell? He had an on air role with Austin Theory.


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 1:44 PM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 3:52 PM)

Jim made a good point. Vince's mom lived for a very long time. He might be around another 20 years. I believe the CEO of friendlys passed at 106.


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 4:13 PM)

@Rukia


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 4:24 PM)

big  win for AEW. I think they can run Dampage for 2hrs tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 4:26 PM)

AEW had an amazing night on Wednesday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Friday at 4:38 PM)

Raiden said:


>


Bruh should have lead with that 2nd tweet.


Flowjr said:


> AEW had an amazing night on Wednesday.


I didn't watch, did not like the card.


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 4:42 PM)

At least watch the segment with DB and MJF, was pretty hood bruh


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 4:45 PM)

I thought that was one of the best shows they had recently. The other stuff has been an explosion of shit sometimes.


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 5:06 PM)




----------



## OLK (Friday at 6:13 PM)

Let's see how long that lasts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 6:35 PM)

2 minutes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SSMG (Friday at 7:32 PM)

Didn't see its own thread for it. 

Anyone catch the world hockey Jr's gold last night? 

Canada took gold in OT! FUCK YA! 

Back to back golds for juniors. And gold in Olympics in the same year? 

Fuckin rights.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Friday at 8:03 PM)

Omega and Ospreay was an instant classic 5*

something that MJF could never hope to achieve


----------



## The Juice Man (Friday at 8:06 PM)

The GOAT is here.


----------



## The Juice Man (Friday at 8:48 PM)

Time for Scarlett 



...and her husband.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 9:54 PM)

Sami


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 10:15 PM)

Toxic manipulative Tribal Chief back to his plotting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Friday at 10:42 PM)

HHH was and is a shitty booker. But I don’t want Vince back in any capacity. And I don’t see why he is necessary. He’s just a narcissist that thinks he is more important than he is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 10:50 PM)

Tuning into Rampage right now and for some reason the main event is Darby Allen vs Mike Bennett........ thought the guy went back to Impact after he and his wife release from WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Friday at 11:00 PM)

Rukia said:


> HHH was and is a shitty booker. But I don’t want Vince back in any capacity. And I don’t see why he is necessary. He’s just a narcissist that thinks he is more important than he is.



im a little surprised triple H hasn’t taken even more steps with RAW. it’s shocking how bad it is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Friday at 11:02 PM)

Word is Vince is back to make sure WWE gets sold a the highest price possible.

I don't blame him. Get your paper old man.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 11:08 PM)

2023 the year of our lord and Jeff Jerrett is getting a tage team title match for reason.  Battle of the Belts on now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Friday at 11:15 PM)

Indeed the greatest man that has ever lived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 11:20 PM)

Umm....... so technically since this was a No DQ, Audry Edwards cost JJ and his team the tag belts when they had it won.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 11:25 PM)

So up next it's Cargill vs Sky Ass..... I mean Blue.   Wonder how this came about since wasn't Blue banned from challenging Jade for her belt over a year ago after losing a match on the starting shows of Rampage.


----------



## Rukia (Friday at 11:31 PM)

Sky Ass is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flowjr (Friday at 11:42 PM)

Is that the white girl with the thicc a$$

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 11:43 PM)

Impressive ending sequence for that match as Jade shows off her strength for that.  Jade retains.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Friday at 11:49 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Is that the white girl with the thicc a$$




Yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 12:02 AM)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Vince is back to make sure WWE gets sold a the highest price possible.
> 
> I don't blame him. Get your paper old man.



FOX or Comcast might get it.


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 12:07 AM)

Naw that's not the one.

Who is the woman that pins doing a split?


----------



## Nemesis (Saturday at 12:27 AM)

Raiden said:


> 2 minutes



I'll give it until 30s after the rumble ends.  The wrong person (In Vince's eyes) will win and Vince will rush in to "Save" Wrestlemania.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 12:36 AM)

Hahahahaha yoo that would be so wild


----------



## The Juice Man (Saturday at 12:38 AM)

Raiden said:


> FOX or Comcast might get it.


When you say FOX you really mean Disney.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 12:45 AM)

Nemesis said:


> I'll give it until 30s after the rumble ends.  The wrong person (In Vince's eyes) will win and Vince will rush in to "Save" Wrestlemania.



i agree  that he can’t help himself. Especially after seeing how he ripped apart NXT.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Saturday at 12:57 AM)

The Juice Man said:


> When you say FOX you really mean Disney.


Eeeeeehhhhhh.......I will let you know.


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 1:04 AM)

Flowjr said:


> Naw that's not the one.
> 
> Who is the woman that pins doing a split?


Nikkita Lyons

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 1:13 AM)

Wait...shaemus/drew really calling themselves the banger bros?


----------



## The Juice Man (Saturday at 1:14 AM)

THICKIE LYONS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 1:22 AM)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 1:55 AM)

That’s why Vince came back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## OLK (Saturday at 6:11 AM)

Flowjr said:


> Is that the white girl with the thicc a$$


You gotta be more specific. AEW is filled with thick white girls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 8:31 AM)

The Juice Man said:


> Time for Scarlett
> 
> 
> 
> ...and her husband.



wait.. they married???


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 8:33 AM)

Nemesis said:


> I'll give it until 30s after the rumble ends.  The wrong person (In Vince's eyes) will win and Vince will rush in to "Save" Wrestlemania.



Vince hired the elders all along to save Wrasslin!


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 8:46 AM)

Jake CENA said:


> wait.. they married???


Unfortunately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 9:03 AM)

teddy said:


> Unfortunately

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 9:28 AM)

OLK said:


> You gotta be more specific. AEW is filled with thick white girls


This part of why i be so frustrated with how much time they give the women. you _really_ think i just want to watch dudes grab each other all night when ya'll have a roster of smokeshows? 


train these hoes and get them tv ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 10:48 AM)

I think those have been the segments where they lose a bunch of people. They could do mixed matches with the men maybe.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 1:45 PM)

Tony Khan Wonders Why Everyone At Work Has Been So Nice To Him The Past 24 Hours
					

Tony Khan wonders why everyone at work is being nice […]




					www.yahoo.com
				






so we can expect to see WWE stuff at universal studios probably.


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 4:43 PM)

is Vince selling the company out of spite?


----------



## teddy (Saturday at 5:08 PM)

banger bus or bust

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 6:42 PM)

@Jake CENA Supposedly this is the best time since their licensing deals expire next year.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 7:47 PM)

teddy said:


> banger bus or bust


banger RV


----------



## Nemesis (Saturday at 7:56 PM)

teddy said:


> banger bus or bust



Just as long as it's not an old banger car


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 7:58 PM)




----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 8:40 PM)

Sheamus and Drew's career is over then

They're  reduced to comic relief tag team

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 8:50 PM)

Rock n Sock connection was the end of both Rock and Foley


----------



## The Juice Man (Saturday at 9:02 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Rock n Sock connection was the end of both Rock and Foley


I disagree.

Mick Foley and Dwayne Johnson helped Raw Is War achieve its highest rating ever with a segment featuring himself (as Mankind) and The Rock. The "This is Your Life" segment aired on September 27, 1999, and received an *8.4 rating*.


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 9:05 PM)

The Juice Man said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Mick Foley and Dwayne Johnson helped Raw Is War achieve its highest rating ever with a segment featuring himself (as Mankind) and The Rock. The "This is Your Life" segment aired on September 27, 1999, and received an *8.4 rating*.



I was being sarcastic to @Jake CENA 's comment haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 9:05 PM)

Also, Team Hell No


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

Sometimes comedy roles are good for a wrestler, it helps shed a different side to their character. Especially of creative has no worth while plans for them.

The same serious feuds can have wrestlers stale through no fault of their own. 

I remember being nauseated at first seeing New Day but they grew on me over time. As well as Broken Matt Hardy.


----------



## Nemesis (Saturday at 9:17 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Also, Team Hell No



Don't forget Angle who would swap between a goofy character to a badass depending on whoever was writing him during his height in WWE and TNA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 9:22 PM)

Nemesis said:


> Don't forget Angle who would swap between a goofy character to a badass depending on whoever was writing him during his height in WWE and TNA



Yeah, Angle found a sweet spot with blending seriousness and badassery whils still being a cornball goof depending upon the story and who he was feuding with.


----------



## Raiden (Saturday at 11:16 PM)

To me personally this kind  of stuff happens when one person has both belts. Or they just have too much talent on one show.


----------



## Jake CENA (Saturday at 11:39 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Sometimes comedy roles are good for a wrestler, it helps shed a different side to their character. Especially of creative has no worth while plans for them.
> 
> The same serious feuds can have wrestlers stale through no fault of their own.
> 
> I remember being nauseated at first seeing New Day but they grew on me over time. As well as Broken Matt Hardy.



Lol, New Day had to do the same gimmick for like what? 8 years before they even received a main single title win?

When was the last time Sheamus held a championship title? And not the mid-card belts okay? The Universal and the World title

Drew barely wins any matches nowadays and always gets screwed whenever he's trying to secure a title match

Banger Bros? Wtf


----------



## Flowjr (Saturday at 11:53 PM)

Jake CENA said:


> Lol, New Day had to do the same gimmick for like what? 8 years before they even received a main single title win?
> 
> When was the last time Sheamus held a championship title? And not the mid-card belts okay? The Universal and the World title
> 
> ...



If Sheamus or Drew win a heavyweight title in the next two years you have to let me pick an avatar for you to wear


----------



## Raiden (Sunday at 12:53 AM)

I don’t  think all hope is lost for Drew. He could pop out one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 1:21 AM)

Flowjr said:


> If Sheamus or Drew win a heavyweight title in the next two years you have to let me pick an avatar for you to wear



Sheamus? Highly unlikely 

Drew? 50-50


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 2:25 AM)

Jake CENA said:


> Sheamus? Highly unlikely
> 
> Drew? 50-50



Put your money where your fat mouth is!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## teddy (Sunday at 6:19 AM)

John cena would take those odds. jake cena on the other hand...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 7:04 AM)

Flowjr said:


> Put your money where your fat mouth is!



sure if i win, you will change your name to Justin Cena

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## teddy (Sunday at 7:57 AM)

Oooooooo


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 10:29 AM)

Very bold to believe that either Drew or Sheamus wont win a heavyweight championship for the next two years Jake.


----------



## Raiden (Sunday at 10:43 AM)

One thing I’m confused by…I don’t get how WWE got the USA network to agree to not have a belt on RAW. I guess they don’t care?


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 10:48 AM)

10 years ago, you could literally not watch Smackdown. It was extremely filler. 

Now its the flagship show.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 4:42 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Very bold to believe that either Drew or Sheamus wont win a heavyweight championship for the next two years Jake.



lol Sheamus never held any of the main titles for a good 6yrs ever since the Universal title was introduced

Drew is a transition champion and with Vince out of the picture, he will continue getting booked to gimmick or comedy matches


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 4:58 PM)

Jake CENA said:


> lol Sheamus never held any of the main titles for a good 6yrs ever since the Universal title was introduced
> 
> Drew is a transition champion and with Vince out of the picture, he will continue getting booked to gimmick or comedy matches



Not part of our agreement. You have exactly two years. I hope you can make it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 5:12 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Not part of our agreement. You have exactly two years. I hope you can make it.



you, know I'm right. pretty sadistic on your part really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 5:25 PM)

Jake CENA said:


> you, know I'm right. pretty sadistic on your part really



Since you like Rikishi's fat pimply booty, I will make sure you have a glorious avatar.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 6:13 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Since you like Rikishi's fat pimply booty, I will make sure you have a glorious avatar.



I know you miss Rikishi too much. Don't worry he will make a surprise appearance at WM


----------



## Flowjr (Sunday at 6:15 PM)

Jake CENA said:


> I know you miss Rikishi too much. Don't worry he will make a surprise appearance at WM



You seem antsy about the return of the elders. Hoping to see Rikishi back in full action?


----------



## Raiden (Sunday at 6:18 PM)

genuinely no idea who might have the belts next except Cody.


----------



## Raiden (Sunday at 6:59 PM)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sunday at 9:15 PM)

Flowjr said:


> You seem antsy about the return of the elders. Hoping to see Rikishi back in full action?



surprised Rikishi was promoted as tribal elder lol he was just a limo driver in the past


----------



## PlacidSanity (Tuesday at 12:17 AM)

So what was the point of this segment if you are going into commercial break not to continue it when we get back.


----------



## Nemesis (Tuesday at 12:33 AM)

So a certain business of hurt is all but officially back together after tonight.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 12:48 AM)

Good for RAW. I like how they aren’t rushing it either. Tease it.

also good that they have people on both shows. Soft brand split is probably better.

this is turning g out to be a win for everyone. Lashley is building back up. Theory gets experience. Seth might be repackaged lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 1:27 AM)




----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 9:41 AM)

What do yo guys think about the dominik storyline? I see people online saying it’s dumb but funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Tuesday at 10:27 AM)

PlacidSanity said:


> So what was the point of this segment if you are going into commercial break not to continue it when we get back.



you still surprised about pointless fat wyatt promos? That’s his real gimmick lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Tuesday at 10:34 AM)

Raiden said:


> What do yo guys think about the dominik storyline? I see people online saying it’s dumb but funny.




Hmm, I can see a failed scared straight skit come out of this where WWE forces Dominik to scare some trouble youth into the stright and narrow only for them to end up listening to Rhea due to hormones and the fact an woman in tight leather wants to dominate them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 1:37 PM)

This might be some kind of way to invoke the “lie cheat steal” gimmick from Eddie. Eddie was all comedy too.


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 2:26 PM)

Damn I think you guys were right about Shaemus and Drew. I just that WWE once had Xpac and Kane tag team.


----------



## teddy (Tuesday at 3:29 PM)

you know your character has hit their zenith when they spend most of the past year catching Ls but you're still over af

he's basically pro wrestling jack sparrow at this point

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Tuesday at 7:41 PM)

Steph's out of the WWE.


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 7:53 PM)

Shitshow incoming.


----------



## OLK (Tuesday at 8:30 PM)

"Vince is there just to sell the company! He's not going to mess with anything else"
Lol. Hunter, you're next


----------



## The Juice Man (Tuesday at 8:31 PM)

Nemesis said:


> Steph's out of the WWE.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 8:52 PM)

I wonder if he said in private he has no plans to sell. What could make someone quit that fast?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Tuesday at 8:53 PM)

Nemesis said:


> Steph's out of the WWE.


Maybe......maybe the people he is selling it to want to bring in their own......people? I......I don't know.


----------



## teddy (Tuesday at 9:28 PM)

Vince is a cold cold man. probably altered his genes to outlive his offspring out of spite

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nemesis (Tuesday at 9:28 PM)

OLK said:


> "Vince is there just to sell the company! He's not going to mess with anything else"
> Lol. Hunter, you're next



Hunter getting his shovel ready in response.


----------



## teddy (Tuesday at 9:39 PM)

Ain't no damn way he letting the nose run the rumble and wrestlemania


----------



## teddy (Tuesday at 9:41 PM)

I can only imagine what the locker room morale is like


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 9:44 PM)

There is literally no end to this guy.


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 9:50 PM)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 9:50 PM)

I didn’t think about it but they’re probably gonna make a shitload of cuts to make the company attractive for the sale.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 9:54 PM)

Funny how the pendelum swings back and forth in terms of good/bad news for WWE and AEW.


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 10:09 PM)

There is a deal in place to buy WWE imo. And we will find out who the buyer is soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Tuesday at 10:19 PM)

If Vince does return back to the chair before WM, WWE is going to try to keep that shit low key unless they want to set a record for refunds to the event to undo the record sell out set earlier. 



Raiden said:


> I didn’t think about it but they’re probably gonna make a shitload of cuts to make the company attractive for the sale.


Pretty much, the execs will probably have their golden parachutes but the independent contractors..........


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 10:21 PM)

I am seeing some news on Twitter that goes along with my previous message. The sale announcement will be imminent.

Rumor is that Saudi Arabia has purchased WWE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Tuesday at 10:22 PM)

Bruh man.

If they fucking did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Tuesday at 10:26 PM)

Wwe sold to saudis

tony is laughing his fucking dick off rn


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 10:27 PM)

This deal has always made sense when you think about the massive money they have been spending on crown jewel. Why not just buy the company if you are throwing around that kind of cash?

Also, WWE is a pretty unique purchase. You know what every middle eastern country owns? A football/soccer club. But who owns the #1 professional wrestling company in the world and a big piece of American pop culture? Saudi Arabia. I suspect that kind of mindset would play a role here. Saudi Arabia would definitely want Vince and HHH to stay in charge. That would help limit any potential walk outs. And it would also suit Vince fine I am sure.

It is interesting. Let's see if it becomes official or not.


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 10:30 PM)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wwe sold to saudis
> 
> tony is laughing his fucking dick off rn


No one would be laughing harder then Vince. Imagine getting like $4-5b and getting to run creative and be like the figurehead face of the company.


----------



## OLK (Tuesday at 10:34 PM)

Man fuck this company


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 10:35 PM)

Vince is a damn good business man. Like he is a way better business man than Donald Trump for example. If he sold the company, I am very curious to know what the sale price ended up being.

I am actually impressed if Vince sold here. Not just anyone could stomach making a deal like this. That's what separates the Vince McMahon's and Jack Welch's of the world I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Tuesday at 10:47 PM)

Rukia said:


> No one would be laughing harder then Vince. Imagine getting like $4-5b and getting to run creative and be like the figurehead face of the company.


Oh yeah its great for vince personally 

even if wwe tanks hes walking away with hella stacks


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 11:14 PM)

It's too late to bring my boy back unfortunately.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## teddy (Tuesday at 11:14 PM)

Rukia said:


> Vince is a damn good business man. Like he is a way better business man than Donald Trump for example. If he sold the company, I am very curious to know what the sale price ended up being.
> 
> I am actually impressed if Vince sold here. Not just anyone could stomach making a deal like this. That's what separates the Vince McMahon's and Jack Welch's of the world I guess.


Rumor is going around that wwe sold so we should here something very soon


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 11:20 PM)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The Juice Man (Tuesday at 11:26 PM)

Do we know how much The Saudis' bought WWE for?


----------



## The Juice Man (Tuesday at 11:28 PM)

This means Sami Zayn is DONE.


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 11:29 PM)

It’s gonna go back to being private too.


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 11:41 PM)

actually kind of fire

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 11:51 PM)

Can you imagine the level of how much Vince does not give a shit to do something like this?

makes his company private, ignores compact, his daughter steps down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Tuesday at 11:56 PM)

The Juice Man said:


> Do we know how much The Saudis' bought WWE for?



probably some crazy number


----------



## Rukia (Tuesday at 11:57 PM)

If they confirm this story this week; vince needs to come out and cut a heel promo on Raw.


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 12:02 AM)

Raiden said:


> Can you imagine the level of how much Vince does not give a shit to do something like this?
> 
> makes his company private, ignores compact, his daughter steps down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Yesterday at 12:03 AM)

Man everyone going for that Saudi money these last couple of years.


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 12:09 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man everyone going for that Saudi money these last couple of years.


Golf, Man City, PSG, Newcastle, and now WWE. (Some of the teams I mentioned are different middle eastern countries, but I think it ties nicely into your argument.)


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:12 AM)

I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s an insane number. Comcast would r sure wwes longevity.


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 12:16 AM)

Honestly can't see Sami staying long term if the reports are true that the Saudi sale is already done.  Time to take over the orphanage from El Generico.

Also the reports also state Vince will be retaking full control of creative is pretty much going to have many wanting out again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 12:20 AM)

KO will leave too.


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 12:25 AM)

So I remembered that this Royal Rumble match between KO and Roman will make it a trilogy of universal/unified championship matches between the two at the rumble event. (2017, 2021, 2023)


----------



## Jake CENA (Yesterday at 12:32 AM)

Roman Reigns getting buried by a random Saudi wrestler

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:36 AM)

I can’t find any additional intel.


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 12:43 AM)

The Juice Man said:


> KO will leave too.


Neither guy is frankly a big deal in a $6b sale.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 12:43 AM)

Why do I get this sinking feeling that one of the driving reasons that VInce agreed to apparently sell to Saudi Arabi is that they agreed to keep the old man in charge.   Any of the other entities would have only bought the company if Vince was given his marching orders to initiate the buy.   If this is true, then Vince did what Dixie Carter couldn't do and stay in charge of their promotion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:45 AM)

PlacidSanity said:


> Why do I get this sinking feeling that one of the driving reasons that VInce agreed to apparently sell to Saudi Arabi is that they agreed to keep the old man in charge.   Any of the other entities would have only bought the company if Vince was given his marching orders to initiate the buy.   If this is true, then Vince did was Dixie Carter couldn't do and stay in charge of their promotion.



yep. And now that’s it’s private forget about it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 12:46 AM)

How many of the female wrestlers will stay in WWE?


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:48 AM)

RIP to that guy who dresses in purple on nxt too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Yesterday at 12:49 AM)

I guess we now know why Jinder showed back up on NXT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Yesterday at 12:50 AM)

Calm down.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:51 AM)

I believe it. Why did Stephanie resign ?


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 12:56 AM)

Let's talk Vince. What do you guys think Vince was doing when he left the company? Vince has no hobbies. Vince doesn't watch tv. He is a workaholic. He spent the entire time he was gone working on a sale.

I already mentioned Crown Jewel. I don't think people understand how much Saudi Arabia views those shows as a massive success. Just like Qatar viewed the World Cup as a massive success. Saudi Arabia wanted more WWE after getting a taste of it at those shows. That's a fact.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 1:01 AM)

Rukia said:


> Let's talk Vince. What do you guys think Vince was doing when he left the company? Vince has no hobbies. Vince doesn't watch tv. He is a workaholic. He spent the entire time he was gone working on a sale.
> 
> I already mentioned Crown Jewel. I don't think people understand how much Saudi Arabia views those shows as a massive success. Just like Qatar viewed the World Cup as a massive success. Saudi Arabia wanted more WWE after getting a taste of it at those shows. That's a fact.



True but isn't that the same country that asked for Yokozuna, Ultimate Warrior, and the Macho Man Randy Savage and ended up with Dollar Store brand replacements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 1:03 AM)

PlacidSanity said:


> True but isn't that the same country that asked for Yokozuna, Ultimate Warrior, and the Macho Man Randy Savage and ended up with Dollar Store brand replacements.


The sale might be good news for Goldberg then lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 1:04 AM)

Yeah just 8 shows have done more than all wrestlemania.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 1:10 AM)

Rukia said:


> The sale might be good news for Goldberg then lol.



Nah, the man made  his money.  It's now time for the rise of ............ Gilberg.


When the Saudi Prince ask what the fuck happen to Goldberg, Vince can say he stop taking steriods for health reasons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 1:19 AM)




----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 1:24 AM)

Next week on raw, the Saudis start gloating how they bought the WWE. Everything goes smooth until Shane appears on the screen showing he once again bought the rights to WCW and NXT, and that he's taken HHH, steph, regal, and insert your favourite superstar here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Yesterday at 1:25 AM)

Raiden said:


> I believe it. Why did Stephanie resign ?



To raise her family for one thing which she intended to do before what happened with Vince last spring.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 1:26 AM)

That raise your family stuff sounds like bs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 1:29 AM)

Yeah, that's the line you use to retain your dignity when you have been forced out.

The rumor was Stephanie was stepping away last year because she made a mistake tampering with MLW TV deals. And a lawsuit was likely. That's what I remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 1:58 AM)

It’s kind of wild that all of WWEs fate is now in Khans hands. Especially since there might not be a board of directors.


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 2:02 AM)

Rukia said:


> This deal has always made sense when you think about the massive money they have been spending on crown jewel. Why not just buy the company if you are throwing around that kind of cash?
> 
> Also, WWE is a pretty unique purchase. You know what every middle eastern country owns? A football/soccer club. But who owns the #1 professional wrestling company in the world and a big piece of American pop culture? Saudi Arabia. I suspect that kind of mindset would play a role here. Saudi Arabia would definitely want Vince and HHH to stay in charge. That would help limit any potential walk outs. And it would also suit Vince fine I am sure.
> 
> It is interesting. Let's see if it becomes official or not.



Cope


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 2:13 AM)




----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 2:34 AM)

If this is true it’s gonna be an interesting time af WWE. Saudi Arabia has been throwing money at people for their golf project. I wouldn’t be surprised if WWE had more extravagant events.


----------



## Jake CENA (Yesterday at 2:55 AM)

Flowjr said:


> Cope



Yeah cope when Jinder squashes Roman and make him cry on live Saudi tv

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 3:01 AM)

They gonna have to split those belts for real.


----------



## teddy (Yesterday at 4:59 AM)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess we now know why Jinder showed back up on NXT.


Isn't his character like...indian-canadian?


----------



## teddy (Yesterday at 5:01 AM)

Also mandy is literally laughing on the way to the bank again


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 6:47 AM)

Jake CENA said:


> Yeah cope when Jinder squashes Roman and make him cry on live Saudi tv



He represents (character-wise) India you fool.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Yesterday at 6:57 AM)

Flowjr said:


> He represents (character-wise) India you fool.



Who cares? 

Roman gon be buried soon lmao

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Yesterday at 7:19 AM)

Mansoon wwe champion

wins 1 v 5 in dominant fashion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:13 AM)

Quick question, but if the Saudi sale ends up coming tue then what will the relationship with Cena and Rock be like going forward since both are now mostly Hollywood guys then wrestlers.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Yesterday at 8:23 AM)

PlacidSanity said:


> Quick question, but if the Saudi sale ends up coming tue then what will the relationship with Cena and Rock be like going forward since both are now mostly Hollywood guys then wrestlers.


Obviously never appearing in wwe again

They arent undertaker/goldberg. Thier names actually have value outside of wrestling

even cena cucking for china doesnt look as bad as saudi blood money


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 10:07 AM)




----------



## Zhen Chan (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

Cnbc reporting the saudi news is fake

Entire wrestling industry just got worked

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## OLK (Yesterday at 10:29 AM)

Don't worry bros, GEEKDOM of DB fame has said it's true. What do these actual news sites know?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## teddy (Yesterday at 10:34 AM)

At this rate who knows. I'm all for slipping into a coma and catching a recap of this shit 3 months later

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 10:47 AM)

OLK said:


> Don't worry bros, GEEKDOM of DB fame has said it's true. What do these actual news sites know?!?



he deleted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Yesterday at 10:49 AM)

OLK said:


> Don't worry bros, GEEKDOM of DB fame has said it's true. What do these actual news sites know?!?





Raiden said:


> he deleted.


That was quick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 11:04 AM)

So we good?


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 11:10 AM)

No new information either way.


----------



## teddy (Yesterday at 11:20 AM)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Yesterday at 11:24 AM)

Sounds like maybe someone let leak this idea to find out how people would react.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)




----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 12:59 PM)

Thees still a question of why Stephanie  left. And they literally told their employees nothing would change.


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 1:13 PM)

Looks like @Jake CENA needs to deal with our Tribal Chief being the face of the company. Cope with that.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 2:21 PM)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 2:52 PM)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 2:52 PM)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 3:40 PM)

Apparently Scott Fellows, a shareholder and two other shareholders are filing a class action lawsuit against Vince.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

If Saudi Arabia buys WWE, I can't wait to watch all you marks jump ship to AEW.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 3:43 PM)

Can you imagine being an employee at this organization?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 3:57 PM)

Raiden said:


> Can you imagine being an employee at this organization?



Check out this guy working a steady job in a steady company. Fuck you buddy.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 4:24 PM)

They deserved to be sued for fraud too tbh.

@Charlotte D. Kurisu lmao.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Yesterday at 4:32 PM)

Flowjr said:


> If Saudi Arabia buys WWE, I can't wait to watch all you marks jump ship to AEW.


Standard smooth brain take


----------



## Jake CENA (Yesterday at 4:37 PM)

Flowjr said:


> If Saudi Arabia buys WWE, I can't wait to watch all you marks jump ship to AEW.


You are simping for all the wrong reasons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Yesterday at 5:05 PM)

What. Y'all not ready for Hijab on a pole match?


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)




----------



## Flowjr (Yesterday at 5:41 PM)

Zhen Chan said:


> Standard smooth brain take



The only standard smooth brain that I have is the one that your mother gives me, brother. 



Jake CENA said:


> You are simping for all the wrong reasons



Upset that you will be tuning into The Elite and watching their flippidy flop manlet matches?


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 6:17 PM)

Flowjr said:


> Upset that you will be tuning into The Elite and watching their flippidy flop manlet matches?


Or see Omega wrestle a blowup doll or a 9 year old girl.

I'm not kidding.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

Flowjr said:


> If Saudi Arabia buys WWE, I can't wait to watch all you marks jump ship to AEW.


Plenty of people will just choose to not watch wrestling anymore if they lose interest in WWE.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:07 PM)

Mox and Hangman to start off AEW.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 8:08 PM)

Imagine if they go private and Vince gets in trouble again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:20 PM)

Welp signatures are dead now in this match if people are getting up right after getting hit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:23 PM)

Hangman over Mox with the buckshot lariot.  So tonight is where Sasha suppose to come out?


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 8:26 PM)

ADAM COLE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)

Raiden said:


> Did they sign Sasha?


Uknown, she does have dates with New Japan but there are heavy rumblings that she is suppose to come out as Sarya's partner if they are going with the Shida heel turn....... despite the turn being justified.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 8:33 PM)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:36 PM)

So Adam Cole a baby face now or a tweener. 

"Scissor me Daddy" on the Hollywood walk of fame........ sponsored by Brazzers I'm guessing.


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

Guys, seriously I try to let things go in the sports bar because sports without banter is just not worth it.  But seriously let's not get into actual insults x.x

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:47 PM)

Damn they protected Hook in this tag match.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 8:55 PM)

Hmm, an MJF vs Takeshita match in the near future.


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 8:57 PM)

"We speak American here"

Dat heel.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 8:58 PM)

Nemesis said:


> Guys, seriously I try to let things go in the sports bar because sports without banter is just not worth it.  But seriously let's not get into actual insults x.x


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 9:01 PM)

Dat heel run. LMAO

I need a gif of that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 9:02 PM)

Leave it to MJF to work the crowd into a frenzy.  

Dragon vs Takeshita should be good.


----------



## Raiden (Yesterday at 9:05 PM)

Lol I like that AEW is packing this place with celebs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 9:26 PM)

Very fun match between Danielson and Takeshita.  

Up now the women's match.  TIme to see if a certain person comes out and a heel turns happens.


----------



## The Juice Man (Yesterday at 9:44 PM)

The Elite are the main event.


.....And I'm going to Harris Teeter before it closes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PlacidSanity (Yesterday at 9:44 PM)

Hmm, no Sasha and the heel turn was more accidental than on purpose.   Thinking they might be a bit hesitant on turning Shida heel.   As for no Mercedes, that fine.  Honestly with what has been going on in the past week, I think when the woman wants to come out she wants to be headline news and not be lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Jake CENA (Yesterday at 10:34 PM)

Flowjr said:


> The only standard smooth brain that I have is the one that your mother gives me, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Upset that you will be tuning into The Elite and watching their flippidy flop manlet matches?



not really. just concerned about the workplace and their well being


----------



## Nemesis (Yesterday at 11:39 PM)

Complimentary Fuck Hulk Hogan added somewhere, not sure where.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jake CENA (Today at 12:59 AM)

Nemesis said:


> Complimentary Fuck Hulk Hogan added somewhere, not sure where.



I’d rather see this guy than hear Corny tbh

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Raiden (Today at 1:13 AM)

Jim? I think AEW is listening to him lol.


----------



## Flowjr (Today at 1:28 AM)

Great AEW show 

@Jake CENA betree get comfortable in your new home


----------



## Raiden (Today at 1:35 AM)

Is someone helping Tony with creative? Lol. That’s two solid shows.


----------



## Nemesis (Today at 2:18 AM)

Raiden said:


> Is someone helping Tony with creative? Lol. That’s two solid shows.



Paul Michael Levesque is All Elite.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raiden (Today at 4:48 PM)




----------



## Jake CENA (Today at 5:48 PM)

I guess we'd be seeing Scarlett wearing pants and a blanket moving forward


----------



## Raiden (Today at 7:09 PM)

Jim said Stephanie being  CEO was probably a rouse.I agree tbh. They played everybody

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Today at 8:20 PM)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nemesis (Today at 9:01 PM)

It's all coming together.


----------



## Raiden (Today at 9:16 PM)

That would be hilarious but I think Khans dad can outbid SA and Comcast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Today at 9:21 PM)

DO IT!


----------



## Nemesis (Today at 9:21 PM)

Raiden said:


> That would be hilarious but I think Khans dad can outbid SA and Comcast.



Khan's to the Saudis: So technically you're not the same organization that owns Newcastle.  So how about this, we'll give you our premier league team, if you help us get WWE.

Yes I know this would never happen, but it would be fun if building up to Summerslam Roman is giving a promo, Ambrose music hits.  Roman smiles thinking Ambrose is here to acknowledge him, only to be knocked out when he calls Mox "Dean." and Mox declares to never call him Dean Ambrose ever again.


----------



## Flowjr (Today at 9:25 PM)

Jake CENA said:


> DO IT!



Welcome to your new home.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Today at 9:26 PM)

Nemesis said:


> Khan's to the Saudis: So technically you're not the same organization that owns Newcastle.  So how about this, we'll give you our premier league team, if you help us get WWE.
> 
> Yes I know this would never happen, but it would be fun if building up to Summerslam Roman is giving a promo, Ambrose music hits.  Roman smiles thinking Ambrose is here to acknowledge him, only to be knocked out when he calls Mox "Dean." and Mox declares to never call him Dean Ambrose ever again.


----------



## Raiden (Today at 9:33 PM)

Apparently Khan is looking for partners.


----------



## Jake CENA (59 minutes ago)

Raiden said:


> Apparently Khan is looking for partners.



@Rukia has enough money to join in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

